# Orlando, Central FL - BHN/Spectrum



## avNeophyte

Central Florida Spring 2004 thread

Welcome to the new Central Florida Spring 2004 thread!


The new season is on us and that means more HD!!! Several new HD channels are in the offering and more to come later this year. Hopefully the cable and satellite services will be able to deliver them to us.


Link back to the old Central Florida Winter 2004 thread for reference:

Winter 2004 Thread 


WRDQ-DT has finally returned to the air. Fox should be in HD by late summer or early fall.


Here is a list of contacts for many local stations you may want to contact if the station is experiencing technical problems or your STB is encountering problems with their signal.


Orlando station's emails:

WESH: [email protected] 

WKCF: [email protected] 

WFTV/WRDQ: [email protected] 

WKMG: Frank Torbert [email protected] or Frank Z [email protected] 

WCEU: [email protected] 

WOFL/WRBW: Unlisted

WMFE: [email protected] 

WOPX: Unknown

WBCC: [email protected] 

WVEN/WOTF: [email protected] (GM)


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> . When things are not then they are supposed to fix it instantly by correcting the problem. In this case all it would have taken is for someone at BHN to change the input channel they are taking for WKMG-HD and the HD would have passed through from the correct source. BHN should have had someone monitoring things on this event in particular because they have been promoting this event left and right.



So no contractual issues stoping them from changing which channel they broadcast? And the second question is how it is going to be with all the golf games that CBS has lined up............


Also regarding the multicasting - I think that when I changed to the digital channel last night it showed the CBS game as normal which would mean that it was a 1080i upconvert. How much bandwidth does a 1080i upconvert take??? Is this the reason why the HD game looked so bad, because they wasted bandwidth not on a SD multicast, but basically by sending out two HD feeds - one with an HD game and one with an SD game or does an upconvert not take more bandwidth than an sd????


----------



## Doctor52

Two things:



#1) I stated this earlier in a reply, BUT, WKMG dropped their subchannels for the Florida/FSU football game, and for the Superbowl. We should assume that they will do the same for the Final Four!


#2) Is it just a gliche with me? I get an email message EVERY time someone replies to this thread. Usually, I get a message from the first reply, and the server knows not to send me anymore 'til I come back to AVS.


----------



## PeterShipp

Yeah same here I have been getting emails with every reply to every thread I subscribe to, I would assume they are working on something. I think it has stopped as of this morning.


----------



## mhdiab

well today's game didn't start in hd, but as I was on the hold with the tech room they switched - if someone else called - Thanks










Finally a full game in HD - GO ACC


----------



## james32746

WFTV changed it's subchannel lineup


Old


39.1 (9.1) - WFTV-HD

39.2 (9.2) - Eyewitness News (radar/scrolling WFTV.com headlines)


This Afternoon


39.1 (9.1) - WFTV-SD (radar/scrolling WFTV.com headlines)

39.2 (9.2) - WFTV-HD


Presently


39.1 (9.1) - WFTV-DT (radar/scrolling WFTV.com headlines)

39.2 (9.2) - WFTV-HD


----------



## james32746

Also, WBCC-DT has replaced the static screen on 30.2 (68.2) with a simulcast of 30.1 (68.1).


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by satpro_
> *James are you seeing intermittent flashes of video on WFTV-DT. Some of my receivers are refusing to lock the signal. I think they have a major conflict in their maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WBCC-DT 30.2 is eventually going to be UCF-TV*




UCF-TV was supposed to be ready next month.


Also WFTV-HD (actually an ABC problem as this was noticed on WFTS-DT as well) the background and main audio channels were reversed.


I don't really notice any flashes on WFTV-DT.


----------



## james32746

Correction to WFTV-DT post there were intermittent flashes this morning that I noticed on 39.2


This afternoon the channels have been realigned back to where they were!


39.1 (WFTV-HD)

39.2 (WFTV-DT)


----------



## rich21

The WFTV problem made it so my box refused to change channels. VERY annoying !


----------



## james32746

My PC tuner card (Hauppauge WIN-TV D) did not malfunction at all yesterday although my card does not utilize PSIP (b/c the tuning comes in like 39.1 instead of 9.1, the only PSIP available is the text ID tag if the station carries).


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by james32746_
> *UCF-TV was supposed to be ready next month.
> *



Interesting, I had not heard WBCC is going to be run by UCF. I go to UCF and had been told by the guy that started the communications school that UCF did not want a TV station because of all it takes to run a station. Any more info on this? Will they move the studio to the Orlando campus? If so I may have a contact that could make a good future CFHDS tour.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> ... I refuse to push HD using WKMG after this and guess what BHN you probably lost out on some money because I had several people coming over to help them in the decision making of getting an HDTV and digital cable - nice job now I will badmouth WKMG instead



Not to beat a dead horse, but I need to chime in again about the CBS/WKMG issue from last week. Sorry if I left the impression that the poor quality picture from BHN was some how Greg's fault -- not my intention. I have been participating in this forum for a while now and I for one appreciate Greg's contributions. I always look forward to what he has to say and I believe he tells it like it is.


The point I was trying to get across has to do with the "perception" of BHN by the "average" end user perhaps not unlike myself. The "average" customer of BHN doesn't care if the problem with the picture/audio coming into their house is BHN's fault, WKMG's fault, or the main CBS broadcasters fault. Since we (the customer) interface directly with BHN and pay BHN monthly fees, we perceive it as a BHN problem. This "perception" of poor quality from BHN can lead some of BHN's customers to say "adios" to cable and try something else. I would think that BHN would be concerned about this since they are in this business to make money (nothing wrong with that BTW).


I would hope/wish that BHN would convey this displeasure to CBS (or any other provider of cable content to BHN). Why would BHN be willing to pass along a "dumbed down" signal (or no HD signal at all with respect to some of the NCAA tourny games last week)? It makes YOU look BAD BHN. It reflects on YOU. Last time I checked, the "HD" in "HDTV" stood for "high-definition" -- not "hum drum".


If I'm watching a golf ball flying through the air at a rapid rate of speed next week during the CBS Masters broadcast and all I see is macro blocking and motion blurring instead of a little white ball, maybe I shold be contacting the sponsors of that CBS broadcast and let them know why I turned off the tv during an event that they are paying CBS millions of dollars to sponsor. Maybe that will get CBS's attention!?


----------



## gmclaughlin

All,


I've held back from commenting on this in order to make sure I really knew what had happened. My experience has shown that first reports are nearly always inaccurate, and that's been reinforced by this issue.


But Spriteman really hit the nail on the head. What I've found about why it happened doesn't matter. What does matter is that between BHN and WKMG, we jointly failed our customers on this. Period.


We know why, and those lessons, while unimportant here, will go a long way to preventing it from happening again.


My apologies that it happened. We've got a great relationship with the folks at WKMG, and together we will continue to make HD better in Orlando.


----------



## mwk

Greg, any chance on getting espn hd in time for the NHL playoffs.


Mike


----------



## NewtoHD

Thanks again to whoever it was that let me know about the $399 'DVI upgrade' to the new Toshiba model. Just to pass on a little more info...I asked if this upgrade would still be available when this year's models come out later in the year, but was told by the CSR Supervisor that this would be ending in May (take it for what it's worth of course).


Also, I was presented with an additional offer when I called. Currently I have the Toshiba 57H82 and for the $399, they were going to deliver a brand new 57H83 and take my old tv with them. OR, for $599, they would deliver a 57HX83 'Cinema Series' in replacement of my old TV...now correct me if I'm wrong, but this sounded like too good of a deal to pass up to replace my tv with about a year and a half of use with a brand new upgraded tv with more up-to-date technology??? Any reviews on the 'Cinema Series' tvs out there?


Just wanted to pass along for any other interested Toshiba owners...


----------



## dgmayor

Hey Greg, let me echo mwk here. When is BHN getting ESPN HD!! Also, why don't we get Fox Sports Florida? Being a transplanted Red Sox fan, it drives me nuts having all the Sox-DRays games blacked out and not have a channel that shows them!







My friend one appartment complex over has Adelphia and has the station, so I always have to pester him to go over and watch them.


----------



## TopQuark

I just got off the phone with BHN, after asking whether the Firewire port on my Pace box was now active or not. The friendly customer service lady said it MIGHT be active, but she wasn't allowed to tell me. Then she went on to tell me that if I tried to use it I would be responsible for any "damages" to the box, because BHN did not support the use of firewire. I expressed some scepticism about this "policy" and mentioned the FCC mandate, after which she put me on hold to ask her supervisor for guidance. When she came back she repeated her claim that the firewire port was "dangerous" to use because of "incompatible voltages". I swear to God that's exactly what I was told.


----------



## Barry928

We know the firewire box is going to be the SA3250HD so the PACE 550 box will not have an active 1394 port.


----------



## PeterShipp

Yeah there is not even any type of 1394 connector on the 550HD


----------



## LukeSky

Any new word on when this new hdtv recorder from brighthouse will be comming out ?


Thanks!


----------



## LukeSky

Toshiba DVI upgrade deal....can someone please tell me more about this ???




Thanks!


----------



## LukeSky

Nevermind on the DVI upg, I just called, and my 57h81 isn't included with the promotion. They said it wouldn't accept the card to upgrade it.


----------



## james32746

I thought I saw that somewhere but of course probably I am wrong about this. WBCC will still be run by Brevard CC and UCF will only have a subchannel on WBCC-DT. Daytona Beach CC has a similar arrangement on WCEU-DT.


As well:


Seminole CC and Valencia CC will be sharing a subchannel on WMFE-DT when WMFE goes from 2 channel multicasting to 4 channel multicasting. Actually they only get one day of access for that subchannel and then it goes to other local organizations and government agencies on other days. This was per WMFE's website.


----------



## thess

So, it's my first night with BHN after a couple of years of DirecTV.


I'm of course loving the HD channels, especially Discovery HD Theater, but is it normal that all the non-digital channels (i.e., the stuff in the 70s and below) looks so awful? I'm used to everything looking pretty much the same on DirecTV so the huge variance really stands out.


It's very... grainy. Makes me really wish the SciFi channel was digital.


Also, I was getting some pixelation and sound dropouts in HD, specifically Discovery that I can remember... Does that happen a lot?


----------



## dgmayor

Grainy picture is normal for any standard definition channel. It's a low resolution signal being displayed on a high resolution monitor. It shows all the imperfections. The higher digital channels I believe are upconverted to at least 480p, which is why they look "normal".


----------



## TopQuark




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *Yeah there is not even any type of 1394 connector on the 550HD*



There absolutely IS a 1394 on the front of my 550HD, and after a follow-up call BHN said it is indeed active.


----------



## gmclaughlin

TopQuark,


Obviously we have at least two customer service representatives that need to admit when they don't know the answer to a technical question --


Despite what you were told in the second call, there is NOT a 1394 connector on the Pace 550HD set-top. The port that you're looking at on the front of your set is a USB connection, put there for potential future applications that may or may not ever be developed (future proofing). It is not 1394.


The mandate says we have to provide a 1394-capable box to any customer who requests on. It does not say that we have to make all boxes 1394 capable, nor could we retrofit the existing box population.

I posted in an earlier thread that we would be deploying a version of the S/A 3250 to meet this requirement.


Finally, I'm very disappointed in what this box will do, and if you swap your Pace for one, you'll want the Pace back. Trust me. But PM me if you want to get on the list to get one.



Others: ESPN HD -- still in the negotiators hands, so no further word. It could be next week, it could be a year from now. These things are impossible to speculate on. Fox Sports -- we don't carry it and probably won't.


----------



## Thats Classified

Hey guys...just wanted to confirm with someone that you're getting the Orlando area locals in HD via Directv. I'm about to get the HD equipment and want to make sure I'll get the locals in HD using the OTA.


Thanks.


----------



## TopQuark




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gmclaughlin_ *
> 
> ...there is NOT a 1394 connector on the Pace 550HD set-top. The port that you're looking at on the front of your set is a USB connection...*



Wow! I'm glad I haven't spent any money on a 1394 card for my PC yet! (or worse- a DVR with firewire input). There is no way I'd give up the Pace box at this point in time- I'm just too in love with the DVI output. Thanks for the heads-up.


Something else the BHN rep said was interesting: "...high-def PVR is supposed to be out by the end of the year, but I can tell you that it may be out sooner. Like around the summer time...".


Of course I can't believe a word of it considering their recent accuracy, BUT she did say she was putting me on a list to be notified when it was ready- which they haven't been willing to do before yesterday.


All-in-all I have been very satisfied with BHN cable service. No sat dish for me just yet


----------



## gmclaughlin

TopQuark,


A high def DVR will be out in a matter of weeks. It WAS supposed to be out at the end of the year -- last year. But the vendors were late as usual.


We're creating a contact list of people who inquire about it so that we can contact them when it's ready.



Thats classified --


You can't get any cities locals via DirecTV (except CBS in NYC and LA as national feeds, but not in the Orlando market).


Check with http://www.orlandodigital.tv for all the information you need about HD in the Central Florida DMA. (Barry does good work).


In summary, though, you have two choices -- OTA (over the air, and a DirecTV box will accept an OTA antenna input for the locals), or Bright House Networks. BHN has 14 channels of HD without an antenna.


I'm pretty partial to the BHN service, but let the other folks here tell you their impression.


----------



## thess

Speaking from experience, if getting the locals in HD is a priority for you, might want to make sure you can actually get OTA signals in your location. I live downtown and I couldn't. I ended up with BHN.


----------



## Gator5000e

Greg, I am assuming that your answer on ESPN-HD (which just signed with Cablevision) applies to getting additional premium HD movie channels like MAX-HD, Starz-HD, etc. You can tell me to shut up, it's ok. I still think HD Net and In-Demand are pretty worthless channels.


Any hope of any of these premium movie channels in the near future?


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gator5000e_
> *Greg, I am assuming that your answer on ESPN-HD (which just signed with Cablevision) applies to getting additional premium HD movie channels like MAX-HD, Starz-HD, etc. You can tell me to shut up, it's ok. I still think HD Net and In-Demand are pretty worthless channels.
> 
> 
> Any hope of any of these premium movie channels in the near future?*



Yeah I have to agree. What HDNet has done is great, and having it along with In-demand does create that initial wow by having content available, but as more and more "real" people get HD they don't just want to watch anything in HD, they want to watch what they normally watch in HD, and that's not the specialty HD networks.


HD for the masses will not be realized until HD has what the masses want to watch.


----------



## Roger S

Hey, I saw this press release from CBS. Does this mean that WKMG will broadcast CBS' HD coverage of the Masters on a sub-channel on Thursday and Friday afternoon? Have they done this in the past?


CBS Sports will broadcast the 2004 Masters on the CBS Television HD Network on Thursday, April 8 and Friday, April 9 (4:00-6:30 PM, ET, each day) and Saturday, April 10 (3:30-6:30 PM, ET) and Sunday, April 11 (2:30-7:00 PM, ET) live from Augusta National Golf Club in Augusta, Ga. The third and final rounds of the Masters will be broadcast simultaneously in standard definition by CBS Sports on the analog CBS Television Network.


Thanks


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gmclaughlin_
> *TopQuark,
> 
> 
> A high def DVR will be out in a matter of weeks. It WAS supposed to be out at the end of the year -- last year. But the vendors were late as usual.
> 
> 
> We're creating a contact list of people who inquire about it so that we can contact them when it's ready.
> 
> *



Greg,


I emailed BHN to ask to be put on the list and this is what I got in return:


"Thank you for contacting Bright House Networks regarding your account.


We would like to thank you for your interest in Bright House Networks products and services. Other manufacturers have stated that they will have their HD capable DVR boxes available for release in the second or third quarter of this year. While products with that capability are currently being tested on our network, at this time there has been no public announcement as to a release date of these units. Currently we do not have a list in which our customers can reserve products when they are released, all that we can ask is that you keep checking our website for news and updates concerning Bright House Networks products and services."


Is there a list? I would like to get on it if possible.


Jim Moraseski


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by moraseski_
> *Greg,
> 
> 
> Is there a list? I would like to get on it if possible.
> 
> 
> Jim Moraseski*




If there is a list, I would like to be able to get on it as well. The pace is wonderful but, I have put off getting the PVR until the HD version came out.


Steve Ginn


----------



## ddeloach

This is for Thess. Yes, the grainy picture on the analog channels is that bad and looks much worst on a better quality monitor.


----------



## PeterShipp

Thess, if your digital channels are breaking up at all, especially the HD ones which require more bandwidth it sounds like you may have an overall weak signal. I would assume the levels were checked when your installation was done but I have seen it happen. The analog channels are not crystal clear, but there should not be any visible noise. If there is I would have BH out to fix your levels.


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> I still think HD Net and In-Demand are pretty worthless channels.



I disagreee. HDNet has hockey, MLS some racing and their world report as some good programs to mention + several high quality movies


Inhd has some good movies, 3 games of MLB weekly in HD.........NBA basketball in hd - ok so it helps that I love sport, but still some good programming and movies that you don't get to see otherwise.


Are either of the channels mainstream - No, but is that a bad thing??? Will we see more original programming as HD viewers gets measured and ad money comes in - I would definately say so.........


----------



## lombana




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Roger S_
> *Hey, I saw this press release from CBS. Does this mean that WKMG will broadcast CBS' HD coverage of the Masters on a sub-channel on Thursday and Friday afternoon? Have they done this in the past?
> 
> 
> CBS Sports will broadcast the 2004 Masters on the CBS Television HD Network on Thursday, April 8 and Friday, April 9 (4:00-6:30 PM, ET, each day) and Saturday, April 10 (3:30-6:30 PM, ET) and Sunday, April 11 (2:30-7:00 PM, ET) live from Augusta National Golf Club in Augusta, Ga. The third and final rounds of the Masters will be broadcast simultaneously in standard definition by CBS Sports on the analog CBS Television Network.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



This is a very interesting take on what's going on, I also read a very different story at http://www.tvbarn.com/ticker/archives/020027.html which stated that INHD and USA would do the coverage (similar to last year with the main difference being the HD feeds of the early rounds).


If someone has a good connection at KMG, a call or email might be useful to see what they are planning, might be nice to make some use of that 2nd channel.


Miguel


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gmclaughlin_
> *TopQuark,
> 
> 
> Fox Sports -- we don't carry it and probably won't.*




Greg, With my BHN we get FOX SPORT WORLD... why not Fox Sports Net? I inquired about getting the MLB Ticket option, and was told that the Rays and Marlins games would STILL be blacked out (MLB's policy for the whole State of Florida). I am guessing MLB black's-out the games since they are broadcasted on TV, even though we cannot get them with BHN. In other words, I can't watch them even though I am willing to pay to be able to!










Why is Fox Sports Net not being considered an option in the future?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Greg, With my BHN we get FOX SPORT WORLD... why not Fox Sports Net? I inquired about getting the MLB Ticket option, and was told that the Rays and Marlins games would STILL be blacked out (MLB's policy for the whole State of Florida). I am guessing MLB black's-out the games since they are broadcasted on TV, even though we cannot get them with BHN. In other words, I can't watch them even though I am willing to pay to be able to!
> 
> 
> Why is Fox Sports Net not being considered an option in the future?



Glad to see I'm not the only one!!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgmayor_
> *Glad to see I'm not the only one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yep. 100 D-Rays games on TV this year. 25 on PAX (we can watch)... the other 75 on Fox Sport Net










I'm VERY pleased with BHN over all... but baseball season could be SOOO much better with that one channel.


----------



## dgmayor

I'm actually a Red Sox fan that is upset I can't see any of the times they play the DRays (which is obviously quite a lot since its the same division). However, I'd Love to be able to see these games, as well as the ones against the Yankees etc. It killed me last year missing that record setting games against the Marlins during interleague play when the Sox got something like 15 or 25 runs in the first inning or something crazy like that. Blacked out


----------



## CAL7

I am a DISH customer with a 921 HD DVR. Due to some programming limitations, I am thinking about coming back to BHN. When the HD DVR is available, will it have a two-tuner capability to record two streams?


----------



## Mike I

I am another one who held back on the 921 and I am happy I did considering all the problems Dish is having with it plus the 1000 cost was a factor also..

I went with dish the day the 6000 came out because there was not much HD content at the time in Orlando and none on BHN(TWC at the time)..

As soon as BHN comes out with their HD PVR I am making the switch..

Anyone who comes to me asking for HD advice I have been advising going the BHN route because of their decent HD content..


----------



## revox




> Quote:
> Anyone who comes to me asking for HD advice I have been advising going the BHN route because of their decent HD content..



Even with the picture quality on the analog channels? I ask this because this seems to be a major issue. I'm also on Dish and I'm not tremendously happy with their PQ and was considering a switch to Direct when their HDPVR comes out (Dual Tuner and OTA HD). Even as bad as Dish PQ is, I'm really hesitant to make the move to BHN (which is where I'd prefer to be, both because of better HD content and simplicity) because I've heard so much kvetching about the PQ on the lower channels.


In other words, will someone who has an HD set that gets BHN (should be a couple of those here, right?) please give a realistic description of BH's analog PQ beyond "it sucks" or "everyone knows how awful it is." I don't know how awful it is and I'd like to know, especially in comparison to Dish or Direct. (Voom? Who's that?)


----------



## dgmayor

It's grainy. You also get used to it rather quickly, at least I did. It's a low resolution picture on a high resolution monitor. Ever watch TV on a computer monitor with a TV tuner card? Very similiar.


----------



## Barry928

There are two types of SD channels. The analog sourced channels which have the benefit of no digital compression but suffer from the old problems of noise, chroma crawl and moire. The digital sourced SD channels do not have the analog problems with a much cleaner signal to start with but are heavily compressed MPEG2. BHN is now faced with the dilemma of compressed MPEG channels coming in from the cable networks and analog composite going out to the customer via RF. This causes a situation were we see both the analog noise problems and the digital compression. The best engineering in the world cannot overcome these fundamental artifacts.


BHN has some tough decisions to make if they hope to move more channels up into the cleaner digital tier. For every analog channel (6MHz) deleted 10 SD digital channels can be added. Two thirds of the entire BHN system bandwidth is now consumed by the analog channels so they need to do something to get more customers to move to digital. I would guess that right now the majority of the customers are analog service only and with such a large choice of analog channels those people are not going to pay more for additional digital channels.


If you were BHN what would you offer to get people to upgrade to digital service?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> I'm actually a Red Sox fan



Well you should get a lot of them on inhd - so be happy










Have anyone compared the SD picture between D* and BHN? I have heard as much complaints about D*'s compression on lots of SD channels as well...........


The digital channels on BHN are pretty good - just the analog ones that aren't that great, but good enough and it hasn't stopped me from watching any shows that I want to see.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Pretty good summary, Barry.


I would just add one thing -- analog doesn't have to be grainy, noisy or ghosty. If it is, we may have a plant problem to your house that needs to be addressed. Admittedly, an NTSC signal is not going to look like a 1080i signal, even when run through the best upscaler, but it should still look decent.


But if you're seeing problems with your analog service from BHN, give us a call and have a tech come out and check it. It's amazing what one little nick in the cable, a loose fitting, or a bit of corrosion will do to an analog signal.



HD-DVR -- two tuner, with most of the same functionality of the SD- DVR.

I've started my own HD-DVR list, so if you want one, PM me with your name and account information and we'll have somebody call you to schedule an install when they're available. No info on pricing, but if you're interest in box capabilities, it will be the S/A 8000HD with a 160gb hard drive.


Fox Sports Net -- I'm not involved in the SD programming decisions, so it would be speculation at best.


----------



## CAL7

When I got my Dish 921, I was actually disappointed in the HD picture quality. With such a subjective topic, I didn't know how to resolve the disparity in expectations - was it the 921, my monitor, the source content, or maybe just my mind's perception? After soliciting much opinion (subjective and asking people to measure their HDNET test pattern PQ), I had an ISF calibrator come out.


Our conclusion was that my HD PQ was as good as it gets. My expectations were too high, mostly because I was spoiled with a fantastic SD picture. The DISH 501 and DISH 921 SD picture were outstanding and the analog BHN was only slightly below that.


But, I still want my HD! I just need a DVR (either BHN or DirecTV) to go with it. I am growing to hate DISH (sorry to flame, but after eight years as a customer, I am seeing too many problems).


----------



## Mike I




> Quote:
> Even with the picture quality on the analog channels? I ask this because this seems to be a major issue. I'm also on Dish and I'm not tremendously happy with their PQ and was considering a switch to Direct when their HDPVR comes out (Dual Tuner and OTA HD). Even as bad as Dish PQ is, I'm really hesitant to make the move to BHN (which is where I'd prefer to be, both because of better HD content and simplicity) because I've heard so much kvetching about the PQ on the lower channels.



I agree with you on picture quality on the lower tier channels on BHN as I had digital BHN (TWC) at the time on my HD set before the dish 6000 was available..But that said I find my locals thru dishnetwork almost unwatchable as far as picture quality goes..Since I watch all my locals now on the locat DTV channel hd or not it really does not make a difference to me how bad the analog locals are no matter who the provider is..


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gmclaughlin_
> *
> 
> 
> HD-DVR -- two tuner, with most of the same functionality of the SD- DVR.
> 
> I've started my own HD-DVR list, so if you want one, PM me with your name and account information and we'll have somebody call you to schedule an install when they're available. No info on pricing, but if you're interest in box capabilities, it will be the S/A 8000HD with a 160gb hard drive.
> 
> *



Greg,

I just downloaded the 8000HD User Insallation Guide and Set-up Wizard and both say that the DVI connetor is for future use and not active. Is this the case or are these guides out of date. I have a Samsung DLP with DVI connection and had wanted to use the DVI connection.

Rick


----------



## CAL7




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gmclaughlin_
> *HD-DVR -- two tuner, with most of the same functionality of the SD- DVR.
> 
> I've started my own HD-DVR list, so if you want one, PM me with your name and account information and we'll have somebody call you to schedule an install when they're available. No info on pricing, but if you're interest in box capabilities, it will be the S/A 8000HD with a 160gb hard drive.
> *



This might be redundant, but I didn't see it. Here is the link to the S/A Explorer 8000HD: S/A 8000HD pdf (no guarantee it is the same one BHN will be deploying)


----------



## Mike I

Any one who has the new BHN pace box, does the box convert any of the standard channels 720p or 1080 or do you have to use the regular video outputs to get the standard channels..


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> TNT HD - Coming Soon to TWC



Gregg - does this mean anything to BHN since you seem to sign at about the same time










Thanks for the info on the SA box - I like their latest more than the latest Pace (had it in NC) so can't wait to get the HD-DVR


----------



## bdenman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CAL7_
> *This might be redundant, but I didn't see it. Here is the link to the S/A Explorer 8000HD: S/A 8000HD pdf (no guarantee it is the same one BHN will be deploying)*



While I am sure Greg will be able at some point to speak up for your specific area, let me butt in if I may. We have had the 8000HD deployed here with our TWC unit for about three months now and many of us have been participating in this discussion. My comments apply to our version of the box but AFAIK it is the only version of the 8000HD deployed thus far. It runs SA software (SARA) and not Pioneer (Passport). The Pioneer boxes are still being worked on supposedly. (I don't know if your BHN is SA or Pioneer). They have 160GB hard drives which can record about 20 hours of HD programming. The box has a DVI port which is NOT yet activated; ditto for the S-Video port. The VCR out does work in PIP mode but is pretty much useless. So don't plan on using this box yet via an analog connection. They also do NOT have IEEE1396/Firewire ports even though SA supposedly offers them as an option. For those here who want Firewire, our TWC unit offers only a Firewire equipped SA3250FW (3250HD w/Firewire).


Regarding the DVI and analog ports, an update was expected last month to activate them. However that update was delayed (problems it would appear) and we have not yet been given a new time frame. The box exhibits a few eccentricities but most find it still very usable and very cost effective. Being able to time-shift HD is great! One hopes that your experience will be similar or better. Good luck!


----------



## Gilley

I just hope when we get the new SA 8000 that it doesn't self-reboot as much as the current SA DVR (3200 I think). It gets really annoying when the DVR reboots in the middle of a program or freezes and doesn't record some programs.


----------



## CAL7

One good thing about having a DISH 921 is that you become accustomed to reboots







. Don't all consumer AV products die daily??


----------



## riley100

_Originally posted by Mike I_

"Any one who has the new BHN pace box, does the box convert any of the standard channels 720p or 1080 or do you have to use the regular video outputs to get the standard channels.."


If the box you're referring to is the Pace DC-550, I have it with Comcast. I set the box to display 720p (native to my Samsung DLP TV) at 16:9 aspect ratio. The Pace box is connected to my TV by DVI. Standard television looks very good (as good as can be expected), especially on the higher digital channels. SD comes through the DVI input. There are black bars on the left and right side of the picture, but they don't trouble me. I prefer that to zooming the picture or stretching it. You do not need to use the component video outputs to get SD - mine are not hooked up to anything.


I'm only using the DVI output, the digital optical output to my receiver, and the analog audio outputs to my TV for TV sound with the receiver off.


I tried to post a link to the Pace DC-500 user manual, but am not allowed to post links, apparently. It's available on the Internet and quite helpful.


----------



## Mike I

Thanks Riley, that answers my question


----------



## thess

Help!


I just had BHN installed last week, and everything was fine until today. I am getting no digital channels, just the channel banners etc. Blank screen otherwise. I've double-checked the cable from the wall and the component cables to the television, none of which has been changed recently.


Note that I don't think the following is relevant, but I'm including it anyway.


I got a standalone TiVo today, and am in the process of setting it up. I had it connected from the composite video/audio outs on the Pace box, running to the television via S-video. I just now noticed that I was getting no cable on either input (Component 1, which is directly from the cable box, or Video 1, which is S-video going through the TiVo).


I disconnected the TiVo from the television entirely, just to be sure. Still no signal on any channel over the 70s. Is there an outage or something? Any suggestions as to what is going on here?


The cable box is turned on. I can get channel banners, guide, etc. Just no actual television.


EDIT: Fixed now, but leaving this here for posterity. Doing a full reboot on the cable box seems to have done the trick.


----------



## ddeloach

Gregg: I found your comments regarding analog channels to be most interesting. I have experienced what I would consider to be a poor signal for many months. I have called and talked to two different CSRs only to have them tell me that this is normal and BHN could do nothing about it. So, I have installed DIRECTV and find the picture quality to be much better for those channels duplicated by the two. I have kept BHN due to HD locals and the tier for INHD.


Unfortunately, my analog channels from BHN are really poor.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mike I_
> *Any one who has the new BHN pace box, does the box convert any of the standard channels 720p or 1080 or do you have to use the regular video outputs to get the standard channels..*



Just to add what has been said already, I have had the Pace 550 form BHN now for about two months. I have it set on PASSTHROUGH. As I have a switcher card (with line doubler) installed I find that the card dose a better job than the Pace does in that department. I had Barry ISF the units last week and the pictures are stunning. Even with the noise, etc of the analogue channels its not to bad.


I believe that you will find that your internal switcher to be a better chose than the Pace's internal switcher. However, what ever way you do it, you will not have to switch from S-Video to DVI input. You just have to use the DVI input (or the component if that's the way your connected up, and yes it does have a complete set of output connections) which will display any signal thrown at it from BHN (48oi, 480p, 760p, 1180i). Does that make it any clearer?


----------



## Todd H

I had a minor issue with my analog channels when I first switched to TWC in '01. After going through my entire house myself, and redoing/remaking all connections, I saw a minor, but not really noticeable, improvement. I called about the signal, as well as my cable modem periodically dropping off.


A tech came out and insisted it was my house wiring. I showed him the setup (RG6 quad shield throughout, from my prior Dish Network install) and he quickly decided otherwise. We replaced the cable outside from the connection block to my house, roughly 80 ft, with RG-11 (about as big as my thumb). Signal in the house came up 5db, and my analog channels probably fall into the "as good as it gets" category. I am entirely satisfied with the picture. It far exceeds what I had with Dish Locals.


I do wonder if it's getting to be time for BHN to go all-digital, though. I can only imagine what that would cost them.


Todd


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Have anyone compared the SD picture between D* and BHN?



DirecTV is superior, hands down. I just switched from DTV to BHN last week, and I'm finding the under-80 channels (especially channels we watch a lot like Comedy Central, SciFi, FX) to be nearly unwatchable due to the snowiness.


When I run the cable directly from the wall to my Zenith telvision (i.e., bypassing the Pace box entirely), the SD channels look significantly better but still snowy.


----------



## gmclaughlin

I think I've made a terrible mistake...my PM inbox is overflowing...no offense to Bdenman or Riley100, but my offer is for Central Florida only . (My inbox isn't big enough to handle the rest of the Atlantic seaboard).


Just to clarify -- our implementation runs Pioneer Passport software. The box has a DVI output, but just like South Carolina, its not active because they're "working on it". I could pass to you the date they expect to have a fix, but I never believe their ETA's, so why should you?


The box will not have 1394 outputs. But the two tuners work, as does picture in picture.



Ddeloach: If you PM me with your account information, I'll see about getting a tech out to your place to look at your analog -- that is if your PM can get into my inbox amid all these HD-DVR requests


----------



## Mike I




> Quote:
> I believe that you will find that your internal switcher to be a better chose than the Pace's internal switcher. However, what ever way you do it, you will not have to switch from S-Video to DVI input. You just have to use the DVI input (or the component if that's the way your connected up, and yes it does have a complete set of output connections) which will display any signal thrown at it from BHN (48oi, 480p, 760p, 1180i). Does that make it any clearer?



Thanks very much, That answers my question



__________________


----------



## gmclaughlin

This just in...


ADDITIONAL MASTERS GOLF COVERAGE IN HIGH DEFINITION


We will be providing WKMG's Thursday, April 8 & Friday, April 9 (4:00 to 6:30 p.m.) coverage of The Masters Golf Championship matches in High Definition format for our HD customers on Channel 1061.


Please note:


1. The programming on this channel during hours other than 4 to 6:30 will be in Standard Definition.

2. The Saturday and Sunday High Definition Masters coverage will be featured on Channel 1060 (WKMG's normal feed).


It will also be on INHD.


I'm pulling for John Daly -- just because I want Hootie Johnson to have a last minute panic looking for that much green cloth for the jacket


----------



## mhdiab

So if I understand this properly the broadcast on 1060 will be a mirror image of what is on channel 5 and hence 1061 is a multicast. I am very happy that they are doing this, but I also see an opportunity










If you are home - can't you compare the 1061 picture with the inhd picture - it should be the same feed transmitted to each station and if there is multicasting going on then you should be able to compare the effect it has on golf.......right????


Not home so can't do this


----------



## gmclaughlin

Yes, you should be able to do that. There are a couple potential flaws with that however...


1. It's golf, not basketball. I don't think (and I emphasize "think") that the bandwidth requirements for a slow moving image are nearly as demanding as basketball.


2. We're assuming the uplink from the production truck and the downlink to the station have unlimited bandwidth. If the additional programming running on 1060 is coming over the same sat feed to the station (a possibility, but not necessarily), then they may be, in effect, multicasting over the distribution link. In that case the feed to both INHD and WKMG feed might be constrained before it ever leaves either provider. It's a long supply chain with many potential chokepoints.


Maybe somebody here has more insight into either of these.


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> It's golf, not basketball. I don't think (and I emphasize "think") that the bandwidth requirements for a slow moving image are nearly as demanding as basketball.



Yep - thought of that and hope that maybe when they tee off some "faster movements" can let us see a difference - well actually I hope there is no difference and that they are both awsome










One other thing that can be done is to compare the Thursday and Friday broadcast on 1061 to the broadcast on Saturday at 1060 since I am guessing (purely guessing) that multicasting at 1060 takes more data than what is normally multicasted by WKMG - or am I wrong on this one?


Was anyone home watching??? Thinking my boss won't let me take off tomorrow just for this reason......


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gmclaughlin_
> *
> 
> The box will not have 1394 outputs. But the two tuners work, as does picture in picture.
> *



Greg,

So there is no way to save programs from the DVR to tape for archiving?

Too bad.

Rick


----------



## lombana




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhdiab_
> *Yep - thought of that and hope that maybe when they tee off some "faster movements" can let us see a difference - well actually I hope there is no difference and that they are both awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing that can be done is to compare the Thursday and Friday broadcast on 1061 to the broadcast on Saturday at 1060 since I am guessing (purely guessing) that multicasting at 1060 takes more data than what is normally multicasted by WKMG - or am I wrong on this one?
> 
> 
> Was anyone home watching??? Thinking my boss won't let me take off tomorrow just for this reason......*



YEP I was, DirecTV broadcast it on CH.84, USA has it on their SD Channel and 6.1 had it in HD as well.


I compared all the "important" feeds (6.1 and 84) and I can honestly say that it was nearly identical. Without the advent of 2 identical Tv's on different channels, the switch from 84 (SAT) to 6.1 (OTA) takes a second or so on my Sony HD200 so my eyes can't paint a constant picture.


Either way, I found some macro blocking on each feed (very very minimal) and only on some very specific scenes like in the air ball tracking, again it was very minimal.


The picture on this event was by far the best I've seen since I went HD last year, I'd swear that I was right there on # 13, I was even able to tell how Tiger marks his balls!


The only annoying issue was a lens being used from a Tv tower to the tee box on one of the Par 3's where the outside portion of the lens was blurred from the center, this was very obvious as a caddie in the same frame as a player was blurred and the player was not. I may attribute this to the rain they had and an unclean lens or the focal point of the lens when zoomed was not uniform and caused this effect.


In all, IT ROCKED!


----------



## mhdiab

Thanks lombana - due to the rain delay I could do the same comparison on BHN last night right around 6pm.


I did a blind test by going to both channels and then hitting last channel a couple of times without looking - then I went to the other one and compared. I ended up thinking inhd's broadcast was better - not much, but slightly - as stated not a lot of fast moving content. Either way both were excellent - thanks BHN for working with WKMG - if that is what we got out of the B-Ball then that is great that the lines of communications are open.


----------



## lombana




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhdiab_
> *Thanks lombana - due to the rain delay I could do the same comparison on BHN last night right around 6pm.
> 
> 
> I did a blind test by going to both channels and then hitting last channel a couple of times without looking - then I went to the other one and compared. I ended up thinking inhd's broadcast was better - not much, but slightly - as stated not a lot of fast moving content. Either way both were excellent - thanks BHN for working with WKMG - if that is what we got out of the B-Ball then that is great that the lines of communications are open.*



Interesting update, I've been comparing the coverage since 4pm when it came back live and have noticed that there is a slight difference with the DirecTv feed on 84 over the KMG feed on 6.2.


It does appear that the SD/HD bandwidth mix on KMG is cutting into their picture properties as I've noticed more macroblocking there than on 84 (which I assume is either the direct feed from USA or the INHD feed).


One more observation is that they continue to use SD cameras for HD coverage, I'm not sure how a producer can't notice this when they cut between shots? I know this isn't the place to get an authoratative answer on this particular subject however it is interesting how they can sit in a trailer with HD plasma monitors in front of them and call cue's to cameras and not see a difference or care.


Miguel


----------



## RogRacer

I've been having a problem with digital channels from Brighthouse over the last couple of days. All the analog channels (to 98) are "fine"....but about half the digital channels (SD or HD) have severe "macro-blocking" and extreme "digital noise" and, some, in fact, are completely dead. But some of the digital channels seem to be perfect (SD or HD).


This has only started happening in the last few (3-5) days, and seems to be worse in the daytime hours....later evening, things seem to be much better. It's like I have a bandwidth problem.


BTW...I have a Pace 550 box....problems exists on DVI, component, and S-video outputs. I've re-booted the box to no avail.


Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## Spriteman

1:40 pm local time here in orlando -- cbs (wkmg) broadcast of the Masters still not HD via BHN! bummer. I guess the control room is on skeleton crew becuse of Easter. ...... oh, looks like someone's trying to do something -- just had some color test pattern come up momentarily ... then back to SD. maybe they only have the interns working today?...


----------



## Spriteman

well, looks like it took 'em til 2:15 to figure it out. we are now HD on wkmg via BHN. PQ seems to be about the same as saturday's telecast -- nothing to write home about, but perhaps a little too much "softness" than I would like.


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> One more observation is that they continue to use SD cameras for HD coverage, I'm not sure how a producer can't notice this when they cut between shots? I know this isn't the place to get an authoratative answer on this particular subject however it is interesting how they can sit in a trailer with HD plasma monitors in front of them and call cue's to cameras and not see a difference or care.



Well you will only get one production and it will have both HD and SD cut in. I don't remember the numbers of cameras, but it mostly HD - surprisingly many - handheld cams are SD. However, the golf thread on the main-forum also made it clear that CBS will be using 16X9 SD cameras, so at least they aren't stretched


----------



## lombana




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RogRacer_
> *I've been having a problem with digital channels from Brighthouse over the last couple of days. All the analog channels (to 98) are "fine"....but about half the digital channels (SD or HD) have severe "macro-blocking" and extreme "digital noise" and, some, in fact, are completely dead. But some of the digital channels seem to be perfect (SD or HD).
> 
> 
> This has only started happening in the last few (3-5) days, and seems to be worse in the daytime hours....later evening, things seem to be much better. It's like I have a bandwidth problem.
> 
> 
> BTW...I have a Pace 550 box....problems exists on DVI, component, and S-video outputs. I've re-booted the box to no avail.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions? Thanks in advance*



I had a similar problem when i was running both BHN and DirecTV last year before I dropped BHN. The issue was a signal level issue due to my inhome distribution point in the master bedroom closet.


The techs came out several times, including one gal that was 3 days on the job who refused to get someone with a clue to my home after parking in my driveway on the phone for over an hour. I finally used her test equipment to measure the signal at the drop, at the entrance to my distribution panel, at the output of the panel and at the TV.


Final result, the amount of loss due to the 6 way split at the house panel was killing me, we removed the run to the living room from the panel and wired it directly with a 3db splitter (one side feeding analog to the house / the other feeding the direct line to the BHN box) and the signal was solid after that.


Oh, there was a problem as well with the boxes, I belive that it took 4 boxes and 3 techs to finally get that one fixed. My digital channels were the ones impacted the most, I recall that I couldn't even watch TECH Tv, I was just not there.


----------



## gmclaughlin

RogRacer,


It definitely sounds like a signal level problem. Call BHN and have someone come out and service it.


----------



## RogRacer

Thanks Greg...I'll do that. Strange that it just started happening, though, after a few months of good performance. Also....in the evening, say after 8 pm or so...I get near-perfect reception. It's almost like a distribution point or amplifier comes on-line in the evening. But I'll call. Thanks.


----------



## jrs98

Does anyone know what Adelphia's HD package entails? How many local channels it comes with? I live over by UCF and have Adelphia for my home (homeowners association decision, not mine) and am just wondering if Adelphia's is okay or I should I just install an antenna and OTA receiver?


Thanks.


----------



## LukeSky

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but I rather help a local get HDTV Cheaply, and help him with the set-up. It can be a pain the first time.


Since I moved to Orlando, I use and like BHN. So... I have no need for my OTA HD reciever (Toshiba/DTV w/Antenna) and tired of looking at it.

Willing to sell for 1/2 the cost I paid for it (less then 1 year old).


I am located near UCF. You can email me at Luke(at)mail.ucf.edu


Thanks


----------



## jrs98

YGM


Thank you.


----------



## LJCullen

I am about to get that new Pace Box from BH ..



any place in Orlando to purchase a DVI cable at a reasonable price ???


----------



## NewtoHD

Just picked up a DVI cable last night...looked at best buy and radio shack...both only carried the same Moster Cable version for $99...way more than I wanted to spend, but had to try it.


I too recently received the Pace box and just got my new Toshiba Cinema Series 57 inch delivered yesterday so couldn't wait to hook up the DVI and see the HD channels get even better, but I was disappointed with the results...switching back and forth from the component video input and the DVI input on the same HD channel resulted in little to no improvements in quality...is this possible??? Is it possible there is a setting I need to turn on in the tv or pace box or something??? If this is as good as DVI gets on a new projection set, I think I'll have to return the cable, because can't see spending $100 for nothing?!?!?!


Any thoughts?


PS

For those considering the DVI upgrade being offered by Toshiba...that purchase I'm happy with, the new 'Cinema Series' did seem to have an improved picture from the old 57H82 and the cabinet is much more sleeker looking.


----------



## Gilley

From what I understand, DVI really shows an improved image with fixed pixel displays such as DLP, LCD, and plasma. A tube based standard RPTV usually will not show much, if any, improvement, which likely explains why you are not seeing much improvement in PQ. If you do decide to keep using the DVI, order a $20 cable online and return the $100 Monster Cable. There won't be any PQ difference since it is all digital.


----------



## NewtoHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *If you do decide to keep using the DVI, order a $20 cable online and return the $100 Monster Cable. There won't be any PQ difference since it is all digital.*



Any suggestions on a site to find a $20 DVI cable?


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NewtoHD_
> *Any suggestions on a site to find a $20 DVI cable?*



Try Pacific Cable.


----------



## waltmapb

For the past few days I have no audio from my Samsung TS-160 OTA receiver on WFTVHD channel 9.1. There is audio on the sub channel 9-2. Tried a rescan with no success. Anyone notice this problem?


----------



## LJCullen

Thanks for info on where to buy the cables ..


I have Sony TV KV32HS500 -- and I am sure the picture will not improve to much but I was interested in the ability to switch the 4:3 to 16:9 without having to cycle thru different inputs on the TV -- rather let the cable box do it for me ..


Besides its something new and I am still learning about all this stuff -- and getting ready for that 49 in Sony I have my eye on


----------



## RudyT

I bought my DVI cable here. I have shopped here several times and always

had good luck. Note I am not guarantying the lowest cost.

http://www.cablesnmor.com/dvi-cables.html


----------



## tjtracey

Any one having problems with the audio on channel 9-1? It has been out all week. Figured it was a problem at the station, now I'm starting to wonder. 9-2 audio works great (as do all other O-T-A channels). I am using a Samsung HDTV DirectTV receiver w/ additional antenna. Never had this problem.


Anyone have insight?


Thanks...


----------



## RogRacer

Just a follow up to my BHN signal-level problem....seems like that was, in fact, the problem. Unfortunately, I wasn't home when he got to the house, but he told my wife he "boosted the signal". Not sure how he would do that, but it seemed to have done the trick. BTW....he was shocked that I got the Pace 550 to work with my Samsung HLN over DVI....he didn't think that was possible.....Anyway, thanks for the advice, Greg.


----------



## jrs98

Can anyone recommend a decent OTA receiver for a low price? I only want an OTA tuner w/an antenna in my attic, not a DirectTV solution. I am thinking about getting a samsung t351 (I think i got that number right) on ebay but I read several reviews that said the failure rate of this model is abnormally high. Any suggestions would be great. I'm looking to spend $200 or less on the receiver (hence the decision to get a used one!)


Jeff in East Orlando


----------



## RthurDent

Anyone getting CSI digital? My off the air receiver is getting a full strength signal, but no video or sound. The non digital on channel six is ok. The dang thing quit about 15 minutes into the program. Also they lost their second channel with the weather data.


----------



## Paul_Seng

Same thing happened here. I thought it was me and my antenna from the winds we have had the last few days. Guess it was something else.


----------



## Kid_Digital_NYC

I lost CSI mid broadcast also.


----------



## Mike I

That is really strange, becuase I had no problem last night at all, not even one break up which is unsual for KMG


----------



## WGW

RE CSI


Suspect a PSIP problem. No KMG picture from my DST-3000, but my MDP-100 PC card that is connected to same OTA antenna was receiving picture just fine. DST-3000 is really picky about PSIP whereas MDP-100 is fairly tolerant. Problem had not been fixed when I went to bed last night. Haven't checked this morning.


----------



## jswil




> _Originally posted by tjtracey_
> 
> *Any one having problems with the audio on channel 9-1? It has been out all week. Figured it was a problem at the station, now I'm starting to wonder. 9-2 audio works great (as do all other O-T-A channels). I am using a Samsung HDTV DirectTV receiver w/ additional antenna. Never had this problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone have insight?
> 
> 
> I am using a Samsung TS-160 receiver and have had no audio on channel 9.1 and channel 27.1 for the past week. Looks like a PSIP problem that is effecting TS-160 receivers.*


----------



## WGW

Re: Channel 9-1 Audio MISSING?


No problem with audio on 9-1 or 9-2 with either DST-3000 or MDP-100 using OTA.


----------



## jrs98

Hello,


Are any of you successfully using the Terk Antenna that clips onto your Satellite Dish for pulling in OTA HDTV?


THank you,

Jeff in east Orlando


----------



## waltmapb

No audio on my TS-160 on 9-1 or 27-1. The DTC-100 works fine.......

Maybe someone has a contact at WFTV. It seems to be a Samsung problem. I wonder if it affects other Samsung models?


----------



## Joe C5

For the audio issue you might check to make sure you are not stuck on some SAP channel. I had this happen a couple of time on my Zenith. I would go select the other audio channel and all would be well again. Probably the PSIP, but it's something to look into while you wait...


----------



## jjakaitis

Anyone have a solution for OTA in the Heathrow/Lake Mary Area. Trying to decide what to use with the DirectV reciever. Whether indoor antenna or something in the attic. any sugestions from anybody would be apprciated.


----------



## waltmapb

Yesterday the 9-1 audio returned in Dolby 5.1 on the Samsung TS-160 receiver. Today the channel 27-1 audio is back also. I had e-mailed the engineer at WFTV so maybe he did something...........


----------



## Panth1

I would like to congratulate WKMG and WFTV for being fine affiliates and not passing network programming.


Your service (monopoly) is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ctbjr1309

As I read posts by TW customers who have HD DVR's up and running and as I count down the days to the arrival of my HD TiVo, I'm wondering if Greg (or anybody else for that matter) can provide an update on the status of these HD DVR boxes for Bright House customers in Central Florida. Any info, definitive or speculative will be most appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## gmclaughlin

To my knowledge, there are no cable operators who have the S/A 8000 deployed using Pioneer's Passport software. We've encounters some bugs in testings, but they're getting resolved.


We haven't scheduled an exact date yet, because software fixes are impossible to predict. Shouldn't be too much longer though.


----------



## ebockelman

Is anyone having problems with the PSIP data on WRBW (UPN 65) today? I just activated my HR10-250 (HDTV Tivo) and get the "searching for signal on antenna in" when I tune to 65-1. Program data is in the guide for 65-1. I get a picture on 41-1, but there is no guide data there.


----------



## RobHT




> Quote:
> I just activated my HR10-250 (HDTV Tivo). . .



I am so jealous!







I am waiting to see what Brighthouse has to offer for an HD PVR before sinking the $$ into the HD DirecTivo.


How do you like it?


----------



## Joe C5

ebockelman - This is the way is has been for as long as I can remember. Apparently WRBW can't (or won't) change their PSIP data stream to end back up on 65, and DTV can't (or won't) change the guide. Just the way it is I'm afraid. Maybe someday when more folks have Digital they will be bothered to fix it


----------



## mhdiab

INHD blackout on BHN.

Greg - can you explain the blackout rules? Is it established by BHN or by FSN?


I am not that surprised that the inhd game tonight was blacked out, but considering that you don't carry FSN that carried the game I am wondering why it was blacked out - or is it because of proximity to arena and not because of other tv carriers??


Thanks!


----------



## PeterShipp

Just thought I would share an anecdote. I was at a customer's house that has Adelphia digital cable. As I was flipping though the digital channels I notice a logo from the past on one of the channels, TechTV. The channel was right, but it still has the ZDTV logo, for those of you who don't know, was the name of the channel over three years ago!!! How sad is it that- Adelphia can't even keep the channel logos up to date!


----------



## mwk

Greg, it would have been great if you and Sunshine did some of the Tampa playoff games in HD. Seems you all missed a good chance to promote HD


Mike


----------



## waters

Greg,


On April 2 Greg said

"The mandate says we have to provide a 1394-capable box to any customer who requests on. I posted in an earlier thread that we would be deploying a version of the S/A 3250 to meet this requirement."


Do you have an update on when this box will be available?


----------



## gmclaughlin

MHdiab,


Blackout rules are definitely not established by us. Unlike the rest of our business, I don't necessarily understand them either.


But I asked our guy in charge of that type of programming and here is the reponse I received:


"It all depends on various scenarios. The NBA, NHL, MLB, etc. decide what games get blacked out by regions. Here is an example, when the Tampa Bay Lighting plays at home, ESPN can not show the game because Sunshine has the rights to show it in the surrounding territory of the Tampa Bay Lighting. Same applies for the Orlando Magic.


As far as Baseball, Soccer etc. it depends on which channel (ESPN, Sunshine or others) have the rights to that particular team. "


I still not sure I understand. I would also add that the NFL imposes local blackouts when the game isn't sold out.



Mike,


This is really a question for Sunshine. But I would imagine it has something to do with availability of the equipment to do HD. At one point, there were only 3 HD production trucks criss-crossing the county covering various games. I'm sure there's more now, but without knowing which teams would be playing where, in which regional, it would be a nightmare to schedule. BHN can't distribute what Sunshine doesn't shoot...


waters,


I've still got you on my list. I'll send you a PM to discuss.


----------



## Stoodo

My audio is still out on my Samsung TS160 for 9-1.


Anyone else?


----------



## ctbjr1309




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Stoodo_
> *My audio is still out on my Samsung TS160 for 9-1.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?*



Audio is fine on my Panny Tu-HDS20. No HD though. I assume that ABC isn't broadcasting the NBA playoffs in HD yet?


----------



## Joe C5

Just checked on my Zenith SAT520 - sound both out of the analog audio and optical (DD 5.1 according to my pre-amp).


----------



## mhdiab

Thanks Greg - yeah I know everyone has different blackout rules, and to me really the NFL has the best and most understandable rules - no sell-out = blackout as stated but also soldout Friday prior - hey give it to the fans make more money etc


Annoying that a game that we can't get through the regular channel is blacked-out - guess that is how they want to push BHN to pick up their channel










Thanks for the reply


----------



## mwk

Thanks Greg, the games Sunshine did in the regular season were great in HD.


Mike


----------



## mwk

Thanks Greg, the games Sunshine did in the regular season were great in HD.


Mike


----------



## a4bob

I just called BH and asked about the Pace HD box. They said it is not yet available. Is this true or am I just speaking with the wrong people? Thanks in advance.


----------



## VanderRG

The Pace box isn't available on-demand yet. Some BHN customers have them now but they fall into two groups:


1. People randomly selected to receive the box as part of field testing (my in-laws are in this category)


2. Customers who say their HDTV has a DVI input apparently stand a good chance of getting one if they are persistent and if they talk to a CSR who knows about this. If you call and ask for a Pace box they will likely ask you if your TV has a DVI input. If you say no they will tell you that as of now the boxes are reserved for those customers.


In my pursuit of knowledge on this issue I got several different and conflicting answers from different CSRs and was totally frustrated until Greg answered my post on this board and gave me the straight scoop.


BV


----------



## gearm

Greg - I know its a little off topic for this thread but I don't know where else to go at this point.


I recently purchased a pronto remote control so my wife and kids could watch TV and DVD's and such without having to figure out what inputs for the TV and for the reciever etc...


My problem is that I can't find the discrete on/off codes for our Pace 550 box. I contacted Pace and they said that it uses the Scientific Atlanta's code set... I can't find them for them either. These codes are treated like national secrets.... it shouldn't be this hard...


Thanks


----------



## PeterShipp

The codes used on the Pace box are the same as all of BHN's boxes, and assumably the same as all boxes running Pioneer Passport. There may not be discrete codes, that would be a good question. My solution is very simple. Don't include the cable box in your power on or power off macros. Just leave it on all the time. That's what I do for all of my customers and it seems to work fine.


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ebockelman_
> *Is anyone having problems with the PSIP data on WRBW (UPN 65) today? I just activated my HR10-250 (HDTV Tivo) and get the "searching for signal on antenna in" when I tune to 65-1. Program data is in the guide for 65-1. I get a picture on 41-1, but there is no guide data there.*



Hoping to get mine later this week or next week.


I always have the above problem with WRBW on my Sony HD-200. I think their PSIP is hosed.


----------



## waltmapb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Stoodo_
> *My audio is still out on my Samsung TS160 for 9-1.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?*



My Samsung TS160 picked up the 9-1 DD 5.1 audio again about 4 or 5 days ago. Also 27-1 came back. You might try a new scan for digital channels to see if helps.


----------



## gmclaughlin

There are no discrete "on/off" codes for the Pace, or any other Scientific Atlanta box. We've actually had this discussion with them based on requests from custom integrators like Peter. We're just not there yet.


Leaving it on all the time works pretty well, except when the power goes out (never happens around here). I don't know a perfect solution.



a4bob,


You didn't say where you're located. That makes a big difference.


Greg


----------



## james32746

I saw on the front page of RogerSimmons.com this quote "At the NAB convention in Las Vegas, Euphonix announced it has sold two Euphonix Max Air digital audio consoles to WOFL-Fox 35. A 24 Fader Max Air will be installed in the station's new control room this month and a 16 Fader will be installed in WOFL's existing control room in June. (I really don't know what that means, but it sure sounds important, huh?) ... And we're told the WOFL folks are moving into their ritzy new newsroom this week."


These two consoles can handle Dolby Digital 5.1, this may be a sign that WOFL may be changing in the near future from 1080i to 720p.


This may also be why WRBW is not throwing the switch for UPN HD feeds as well at the present time because of the control room changeover.


Also I did a short comparison on what other Fox affiliates in Central Florida region do for DTV transmission:


WTVT-DT 12 recently changed it's broadcast output from 480p to 720p

WFLX-DT 28 in WPB broadcasts in 1080i like WOFL

WOGX-DT 31 in Ocala broadcasts in 480i (this is what WOFL started out

with when they first transmitted a digital signal back in 2000)



Also note that the subchannel of WRBW-DT now airs absolutely nothing instead of a simulcast of the main channel. And both the main channel and subchannel both read output as 1080i (even though the second one has nothing on it now).


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *The codes used on the Pace box are the same as all of BHN's boxes, and assumably the same as all boxes running Pioneer Passport. There may not be discrete codes, that would be a good question. My solution is very simple. Don't include the cable box in your power on or power off macros. Just leave it on all the time. That's what I do for all of my customers and it seems to work fine.*



Pete is correct. There are NO discrete codes for the Scientific Atlanta/Pioneer boxes. Just leave the box in the 'ON' state, and include a power button on the cable TV page in case it gets out of sequence.


If it's important, you can always get a voltage sensor but that's more money and not really worth it.


Regards,


Fred Forlano


----------



## LJCullen

Got the Pace Box yesterday -- I throw out a few questions --


A) I have a "cable" connection for Digital Audio out -- the pace box offers an optical output which my AMP will handle fine -- is there a difference in the quality of the connection??


B) Was there a problem last night with sound on NYPD Blue on the HDTV side -- ?? Just my luck -- I get a new box and am now wondering if it was the network, the feed and/or the new box. I got HBO SHO fine but some of the network HDTV channels were low and/or missing. Had a few "adult beverages" out last night so I did not trouble shoot it then -- but am fixing to do battle now if I was the only one with the problem.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LJCullen_
> *Got the Pace Box yesterday -- I throw out a few questions --
> 
> 
> A) I have a "cable" connection for Digital Audio out -- the pace box offers an optical output which my AMP will handle fine -- is there a difference in the quality of the connection??
> 
> 
> B) Was there a problem last night with sound on NYPD Blue on the HDTV side -- ?? Just my luck -- I get a new box and am now wondering if it was the network, the feed and/or the new box. I got HBO SHO fine but some of the network HDTV channels were low and/or missing. Had a few "adult beverages" out last night so I did not trouble shoot it then -- but am fixing to do battle now if I was the only one with the problem.*



To answer your questions:


A) The 'cable' connection you are looking at is called a COAX digital cable out or SPDI/F connection. Most Dolby Digital receivers have at least one of these connections on it. As for quality, the industry will argue this one until they are blue in the face, but technically, yes, the COAX connection is better, allowing more data IF YOU USE A HIGHER QUALITY CABLE to connect your box to your receiver. Will you HEAR a difference? Not likely unless you have a SERIOUS amount of money tied up in your system.


B) I can't speak for the sound loss during NYPD Blue, but most audio dropout problems are caused by bad data being sent to the box. Usually, changing the channel will fix the trick, and sometimes, the box requires a reset.


Hope this helps.


Regards,


Fred Forlano


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aforlano_
> *To answer your questions:
> 
> 
> A) The 'cable' connection you are looking at is called a COAX digital cable out or SPDI/F connection. Most Dolby Digital receivers have at least one of these connections on it. As for quality, the industry will argue this one until they are blue in the face, but technically, yes, the COAX connection is better, allowing more data IF YOU USE A HIGHER QUALITY CABLE to connect your box to your receiver. Will you HEAR a difference? Not likely unless you have a SERIOUS amount of money tied up in your system.
> 
> *



I don't know about "allowing more data IF YOU USE A HIGHER QUALITY CABLE" SPDI/F is digital, so either its there or its not. If you buy "high quality" digital audio cables expecting that you will "hear more" or it will "sound better" you are going to be disappointed. Either the data gets to the receiver and it is decoded, or it does not and you hear nothing. There is no in-between. Get the cheapest good quality RCA cables you can find and it will work great, don't spend your money on those pricey optical cables or fall for the marketing that digital coaxial (RCA) cables are better than the analog ones. Just don't tell my customers that.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *I don't know about "allowing more data IF YOU USE A HIGHER QUALITY CABLE" SPDI/F is digital, so either its there or its not. If you buy "high quality" digital audio cables expecting that you will "hear more" or it will "sound better" you are going to be disappointed. Either the data gets to the receiver and it is decoded, or it does not and you hear nothing. There is no in-between. Get the cheapest good quality RCA cables you can find and it will work great, don't spend your money on those pricey optical cables or fall for the marketing that digital coaxial (RCA) cables are better than the analog ones. Just don't tell my customers that.*



Perhaps I should have clarified my "HIGHER QUALITY CABLE" quote. I was referring to using something other then the el-cheapo RCA cables you get in a box when you buy a VCR. Data transfer errors are what I'm referring to when it comes to lower quality cables. Yes, Digital is Digital, but you can suffer some loss of data if you use a cheap cable.


Pete is correct when it comes to pricy optical cables, et. al. for the most part. There is one thing to consider though, the cable head itself is usually of higher quality then the cheaper ones, so they hold up a bit better over time.


I won't tell Pete's customers if he doesn't tell mine










Regards,


Fred Forlano


----------



## obie_fl

I'm not going to jump into the coax versus optical fray as I pretty much agree with what has been said already. However when it comes to cable STBs I prefer optical. Why? I'm glad you asked.







Cable often times introduces a ground loop which if you use an optical cable you will electrically isolate the STB from your Pre/Pro or receiver eliminating the ground loop from that path.


----------



## LJCullen

OK -- got the idea and stayed with the 'high-end' cable I already had -- Gosh knows I have more un-used cables than one can shake a stick at. But I thank all for the info - and honestly it is was in keeping with what I thought I understood from friends et al.


Now another question:


I do have a high end receiver -- Pioneer Elite VSX-45TX. Since getting the Pace box I have noticed that if I set the sound volume on (this is just a means of explaining) sound level 20 --


If I switch to Digital input, the sound is at a considerable lower volume than the regular Analog Audio -- lets say in my example I would have to raise the sound level to 15 to achieve close to the same volume level.


I never experienced this before with the previous box -- am I missing something?


Its an annoyance factor more than a problem - and besides still trying to learn all this 'stuff"










Checked all my connections and inputs - and can't see what could have changed. The 5.1 surround from the regular channels is just more 'muted' - for lack of better terminology.


----------



## DouglasR

Hello Forum...I will be moving from Fort Lauderdale to St. Cloud this summer. Just a quick question. In the Orlando area does the local cbs channel carry the Dolphin games and are they broadcast in HDTV?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LJCullen_
> *OK -- got the idea and stayed with the 'high-end' cable I already had -- Gosh knows I have more un-used cables than one can shake a stick at. But I thank all for the info - and honestly it is was in keeping with what I thought I understood from friends et al.
> 
> 
> Now another question:
> 
> 
> I do have a high end receiver -- Pioneer Elite VSX-45TX. Since getting the Pace box I have noticed that if I set the sound volume on (this is just a means of explaining) sound level 20 --
> 
> 
> If I switch to Digital input, the sound is at a considerable lower volume than the regular Analog Audio -- lets say in my example I would have to raise the sound level to 15 to achieve close to the same volume level.
> 
> 
> I never experienced this before with the previous box -- am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Its an annoyance factor more than a problem - and besides still trying to learn all this 'stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked all my connections and inputs - and can't see what could have changed. The 5.1 surround from the regular channels is just more 'muted' - for lack of better terminology.*



Well, first of all every time you change channels, you will find that there is a volume change (this was true of the old SA box as well). If I understand your post, you are using two cables (like you had to do with the SA box) one digital and one analogue. You don't need two cables. The digital cable will give its superior sound on all the analogue channels as well. BTW I have Elite VSX55TXi and VSX-53TX receivers with the Pace Boxes, so I do have some experience in the matter. Hope that helps.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DouglasR_
> *Hello Forum...I will be moving from Fort Lauderdale to St. Cloud this summer. Just a quick question. In the Orlando area does the local cbs channel carry the Dolphin games and are they broadcast in HDTV?*



Welcome to the forum. I'll give you a definite maybe. They have promised to move from the Jacksonville games to the Miami games, but who know if that will happen. There has been only one HD NFL game nationally on Sunday day (ESPN Sunday Night is HD, but is not yet carried by BHN), and of course Monday Night Football (even if it is on a Thursday) is in HD. In other words, if they thing the Miami game will be the best one it will be in HD otherwise it will not be. This may change as they add more HD remote units, but I have no idea when that will happen. Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## Gator5000e

ESPN has been added to VOOM's lineup with ESPN, ESPN-II, ESPNEWS, and ESPN-HD. VOOM is looking very good right now. HD channels of HBO, StarzHD,MaxHD,ShowtimeHD and soon TNTHD.


LooKs good.


----------



## rich21

DirecTV has said they will be carrying 8 games a week in HD as part of their Sunday Ticket. This would seem to say that CBS will be up-ing the number of games this fall that will be in HD and increasing our chances of more Fins games in HD. I believe 4 of the Fins games will be Sunday/Monday night so they will be in HD.


With Fox going HD, it should be a good football season... They should start doing some sporting events starting early July.


I read that ESPN will be doing more HD when they move in to the new studio in July.


----------



## lombana




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DouglasR_
> *Hello Forum...I will be moving from Fort Lauderdale to St. Cloud this summer. Just a quick question. In the Orlando area does the local cbs channel carry the Dolphin games and are they broadcast in HDTV?*



Don't get too excited, I too am a FINS fan and regret to inform you that KMG even missed playing playoff games 2 years ago, we had to goto a sports bar to view them.


You're best bet is to get an antenna in the air and fish around, you might find them out of Tampa or Ft Myers, it's what I've had to do and it's the most reliable.


----------



## LJCullen

LouK


Thank you for the info - and yes, it helps a great deal -- always learning here !!


The Pace box gave me the additional capability of digital sound input on channels below 100 -- which the SA box did not.


All in all - I like the Pace box for some additional flexibility I got that was not present on SA box.


----------



## mattfl

Hey greg, any new updates on the HD DVR boxes?


----------



## bobbyb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattfl_
> *Hey greg, any new updates on the HD DVR boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes, I'm curious also.


----------



## RobHT

Decisions, decisions.

I currently subscribe to DirecTV and am anxiously waiting for broad availability of the recently released HDTivo (HR10-250). Today DirecTV successfully launched another satellite which should free up some bandwidth for more HD.

However, before I sink $1k into the DirecTivo, I would love to hear more about Brighthouse's plan for a PVR. If they offered an HD PVR with a home networking option (and picked up ESPN HD) I'd switch. They are out there:


Scientific Atlanta 8300, new DVR software
http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/st...2163406&EDATE= 


Comcast to offer Moxi Media Center
http://www.siliconvalley.com/mld/sil...ey/8521855.htm 


Anyone else out there in a similar situation? Comments?

Greg, you are another major plus in the column of switching to cable. I really appreciate your candid input on this forum. Care to comment?

I can't hold out much longer!







The clock is ticking. . .


----------



## Barry928

Greg is most likely attending the NCTA convention in New Orleans.

http://www.thenationalshow.com/ 


Did anyone receive the firewire enabled SA3250 which was originally due on April 1st?


----------



## rich21

Here's the near term schedule for the HD-One Movies on WB18


Star Trek II-The Wrath of Khan - May 5/8 @ 8p & 5/22 @ 12n

Star Trek III-The Search for Spock - June 5/19 @ 8p & 5/20 @ 12n

Raider of the Lost Ark - July 7/10 @ 8p & 7/18 @ 12n


Now if we only had recorders ....


----------



## Barry928

I got the call from BHN tonight arranging for the delivery of the SA3250 in the morning. I will be testing the Pioneer software by recording HD via fire-wire into my Apple computer.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *I got the call from BHN tonight arranging for the delivery of the SA3250 in the morning. I will be testing the Pioneer software by recording HD via fire-wire into my Apple computer.*



Woohoo!!!


Here comes the mass exodus to HD-PVR's! Keep us posted on how it works and when it's gonna be released to the public.


Great news!


Fred Forlano


----------



## gmclaughlin

I'm afraid I didn't make it to NCTA this year -- too busy putting fires out around here. I do have a job other than talking to you guys .


HD-DVR -- My few years of experience in this business (3.5?) quickly educated me on one thing -- a press release is a far cry from having a deployable product. The networked HD-DVR from SA is at least a year from being deployable (anybody remember the 4th quarter 2003 promises for the standard HD-DVR?).


I expect I'll have some news in the next week or so regarding the launch date of the non-networked HD-DVR (S/A 8000HD). If you PM'ed me, you're on the list.


----------



## Zampa

Ideally to satisfy our insatiable appetites for the perfect setup...


We'd have the Explorer® 8300 Multi-Room DVR and the Explorer 8000HD put together so we could access hi-def recorded content in any room, any time, and then be able to archive it to disk via firewire -- or even better, wirelessly via High-Speed 2.4GHz (802.11g) to a networked drive!!


It's coming... only a matter of time...


I can only imagine what TV will be like when our grandkids are 50.










-Zampa


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Zampa_
> *
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what TV will be like when our grandkids are 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am trying to imagine what tv will be like 5 years from now.


If the DVR reaches saturation among the masses and everyone skips the commercials then the advertising based business model breaks down for the tv broadcaster. Will all the broadcast and cable channels then switch to a HBO type of business where the consumer just pays monthly for the channels he/she desires?


The only programming I can see that would not be affected by the DVR is live sports and news.


----------



## CAL7

I hope this is not out-of-line for this forum. I searched and did not see any prohibition of "for sale" items. I am sure someone will let me know if it is. In any case, it's somewhat of a "public service"







message since I am selling mine at cost and they are hard to get at any price.


I have a DISH (Echostar) 921 HD DVR that I am replacing with a DirecTV system. My plan is to list it on eBay, but I would prefer to sell it to someone locally.


This unit has worked very well for me. It has no problems other than software immaturity issues that are being aggressively addressed by Echostar. I am changing to DirecTV for programming reasons.


I am not trying to get a premium price; only looking to get back my costs, $1070.


Please PM me, or send an email to: [email protected]


----------



## mhdiab

Greg - thanks for the update.

Out on the main forum there is a thread that has placed TNT-HD on a TWC system - any info on if you guys have signed / pretty close to close a deal?


Thanks!


----------



## RobHT

Originally posted by Barry928:


> Quote:
> If the DVR reaches saturation among the masses and everyone skips the commercials then the advertising based business model breaks down for the tv broadcaster. Will all the broadcast and cable channels then switch to a HBO type of business where the consumer just pays monthly for the channels he/she desires?



I've wondered the same thing. I think it's pretty much a given that PVRs will 'reach a saturation among the masses' -- And soon!

If the consumer has to foot the bill for broadcasting (ala carte pricing) it will wipe out all but a handful of channels.

I can see a LOT more product placements in programming coming. Joey Tribiani (sp?) munching on some Doritos and washing it down with a Coke, company logos electronically added on the 50 yard line on a football telecast, and 'Spiderman 2' ads painted on the on deck circles at MLB games, etc. . .

Can this be enough revenue to keep the current commercial television model in tact?


----------



## mezzmor

For those who care, Adelphia turned on HDNet and HDNet movies 2 days ago. PQ is stunning, but I get SDE on high action scenes, more than likely a bandwidth issue.


----------



## ebockelman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mezzmor_
> *For those who care, Adelphia turned on HDNet and HDNet movies 2 days ago. PQ is stunning, but I get SDE on high action scenes, more than likely a bandwidth issue.*



Send a message to [email protected] . HDNet is quite particular about how Cable and Satellite providers present their signal. They may be able to put some "heat" on Adelphia to get them to improve.


----------



## OrlEngr

I just got the new TIVO HD system from DirecTV. I used rabbit ears last night and was able to pick up OTA easily. I am looking for suggestions of what type of long term antenna I should buy ... preferably something I can put in the attic.


I live in the Conway area if that matters.


----------



## CAL7

I am in Tuscawilla with a Channel Master StealthTenna 3010 (no amplifier) in my attic feeding an HR10-250 with solid signals on all the Christmas stations. If you want, I can give you the DirecTivo's OTA signal strength numbers tonight.


----------



## PeterShipp

Barry,


You raise several good points about DVR's. I just completed a lengthy marketing research project on DVR's for a customer behavior class at UCF and found out several things.


The ability to skip commercials was identified by 75% of survey respondents as a feature they would like to have.


The largest area of growth is going to be in integrated DVR's such as those provided by DirecTV, Dish Network and local cable operators such as Bright House.


Penetration is still very low (Bright House only has DVR's in about 3.7% of its customers homes in the Florida market).


Skipping commercials is going to increase in concern as more people have these devices and advertisers start to feel the affects.


My prediction: Just as radio has survived TV, advertisers will survive the DVR. They will begin to target users in better ways, and in ways that will probably make you more likely to buy their products.


In case you did not know it, TiVo has been recording every single thing you watch down to how many times you replay a scene or what commercials you watch and which ones you skip. This information is VERY valuable to advertisers, and is likely to result in targeted ad placement based on your demographic. If you have a TiVo now you know that main menu an ad that looks like another menu selection, and if you have one I bet you have clicked on it! As they get better, those ad's will be targeted to what the household tends to buy. Believe me they will adapt, and I bet they will have better market penetration and more precise results than they have now.


My ultimate prediction is that as DVR's become so cheap for providers they are going to push them into homes for free because they want to collect information on their subscribers to sell to advertisers, or so they can sell ad space.


If you're curious to see my research my presentation is at http://www.petershipp.com/class/DVR_presREV2.ppt


----------



## avNeophyte

OrlEngr,


I live in the Conway area and have a RS VU-75X antenna in my attic connected to the HR10-250 (Thank you CC.com!). I can get all the locals with no problems. Well, except for the PSIP problems but that isn't the fault of the antenna.


avN


----------



## CAL7

Until now, I was recording with a DISH 921; with all it's OTA problems, I haven't bothered to look into PSIP problems. So far, with my HR10-250, I haven't seen any local recording issues. What should I be looking for?


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CAL7_
> *Until now, I was recording with a DISH 921; with all it's OTA problems, I haven't bothered to look into PSIP problems. So far, with my HR10-250, I haven't seen any local recording issues. What should I be looking for?*



See this post and this reply .


The local UPN channel can't or won't send correct PSIP data. The problem is not limited to the HD-TiVo. It also occurred with my old Sony HD-200.


----------



## Kenni_o

Hi, I'm new to this thread as I'm moving out of S. Florida up to the C. Florida area. I'll be moving to the Spruce Creek CC community (Belleview) and need info on how people in that areas are picking up OTA signals. I'm spoiled coming from Delray Beach. I can pick up both Miami and WPB stations with a Silver Sensor on top of my wall unit. Any help on what works to get a stable signal would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Peter,


I'd just like to add that Bright House Networks absolutely does NOT collect any usage information off of our DVR's.


----------



## avNeophyte

... at least not yet ...










Peter seems to make a compelling case that you will sooner or later even if you don't realize it now. Basically, BH will have to collect this data or be at a competitive disadvantage. Am I interpreting that correctly Peter?


BTW, I _believe_ the TiVo usage information is collected or stored in such a way that it cannot be tracked back to an individual user.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by avNeophyte_
> *... at least not yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter seems to make a compelling case that you will sooner or later even if you don't realize it now. Basically, BH will have to collect this data or be at a competitive disadvantage. Am I interpreting that correctly Peter?
> 
> 
> BTW, I believe the TiVo usage information is collected or stored in such a way that it cannot be tracked back to an individual user.*



But with the Patriot Act and their asking libraries for reading list of members ....


----------



## PeterShipp

Greg,


Sorry if I represented Bright House collects user data, I was not trying to say that, only TiVo does this to my knowledge.


TiVo DOES NOT compile and release data in a way that allows anyone to see anything specific about a user. I do know that they have the ability to tell at what point in time and on what channel you paused, replayed, fast forwarded and rewinded. If they can tell that surely they can identify from which user that data came from. I'm sure if they were to release specific user data the ACLU and others would have them for lunch.


I am not saying any of my predictions are currently happening, they are purely hypothetical theories based on the research I performed.


Whether or not Bright House ever collects data is totally up to them, that will be interesting to see. I bet if they do it will be no different than TiVo.


This makes me wonder, if whoever operates your DVR service were colleting data about what you watched and placed ad's in the DVR that would appeal to you, would you find that an invasion of privacy or offensive? Would you not use the service if they did this even if they offered the DVR for free, and even if you continued to skip through commercials? Again I'm not saying anyone is doing this but I like to hypothesize about what's to come and this seems like a big one to me.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Peter,


You didn't represent it. I just wanted to preemptively nip any such speculation in the bud.


And what we collect with regard to private information is NOT up to us -- its governed by Federal regulations on cable operators that Tivo is not subject to. Once a year, every one of our subscribers gets a "privacy statement" from us describing the uses we can and cannot make with your personal data.


Anybody have a Tivo? Look through the paperwork and see what you've agreed to allow Tivo to do with your personal info. I'd be interested in hearing.


----------



## templeofdoom

Personally, I'd use a TiVo or DVR regardless of sharing of viewing habits, but that's just me. It's that life-changing...


Although there was no paperwork, I do recall something when going through initial setup to the effect of "by selecting yes, you agree to the privacy policy"


From the summary of the TiVo Privacy Policy at:
http://www.tivo.com/5.11.asp (and click on DVR with Tivo privacy policy)


" The TiVo DVR collects certain types of information from its users, including

Anonymous Viewing Information, Diagnostic Information, Commerce

Information, and Service Information (each as defined below).

TiVo has no way to access any of your Personally Identifiable Viewing

Information (as defined below) from your TiVo DVR without your prior

consent. Absent your consent, TiVo has no way of knowing what shows you-as an individual or household- have watched, recorded, or rated with Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down. ........

TiVo does collect Anonymous Viewing Information; that is, information

about viewing choices made while using your TiVo DVR, but that does not

identify you as an individual or household. In other words, there is no personally identifiable information associated with your Anonymous Viewing Information that could identify the Anonymous Viewing Information as coming from you or your household.

TiVo also collects Diagnostic Information from a small number of randomly

sampled TiVo DVRs for quality control purposes. If you subscribe to the TiVo

Plus service and don't want your Anonymous Viewing Information and

Diagnostic Information used in any way, simply tell us ..."


----------



## avNeophyte

Greg - I wasn't trying to put words in your mouth either nor was I representing what BHN will do. I was just speculating that BHN will probably have to do some monitoring of usage in the future.


Here is a _summary_ of the TiVo privacy policy copied from their web site. Here is a link to their complete Privacy Policy .



> Quote:
> Does TiVo know what I'm watching?
> 
> TiVo knows how important personal privacy is to you, so we designed our system and established strict policies to help protect the privacy of your Personally Identifiable Viewing Information. In summary:
> 
> 
> The TiVo DVR collects certain types of information from its users, including Anonymous Viewing Information, Diagnostic Information, Commerce Information, and Service Information. TiVo has no way to access any of your Personally Identifiable Viewing Information from your DVR without your prior consent. Absent your consent, the TiVo service has no way of knowing what shows you-as an individual or household- have watched, recorded, or rated with Thumbs Up(TM) or Thumbs Down(TM).
> 
> 
> TiVo does collect Anonymous Viewing Information; that is, information about viewing choices made while using your DVR, but that does not identify you as an individual or household. In other words, there is no personally identifiable information associated with the viewing information that could identify the viewing information as coming from you or your household. TiVo also collects Diagnostic Information from a small number of randomly sampled DVRs for quality control purposes. If you don't want even your Anonymous Viewing Information or Diagnostic Information used in any way, simply tell us by calling our toll free number (1-877-367-8486).
> 
> 
> If you affirmatively elect to engage in a commercial transaction using the TiVo service, such as by responding to an advertisement on the TiVo service, TiVo will collect and disclose your Commerce Information to the commerce partner fulfilling the transaction.
> 
> 
> We encourage you to read our complete Privacy Policy.


----------



## atlanticflyer

The big question remains, when is BHN gonna release their HD DVR?


----------



## mwk

Greg, any update on ESPN HD, I'm dying here missing all these Hockey games in HD and Football is coming soon. My ESPN and ESPN2 look horrible.


Your help here on this forum is the main reason I've been sticking with Brighthouse, but I Don't think I can make another season with out ESPN HD


Thanks, Mike


----------



## RobHT




> Quote:
> Greg, any update on ESPN HD. . .



And ESPN just added a 3rd HD truck which should insure that most of the big events they cover will be HD. And don't forget their new facility is going online 6/7 meaning HD SportsCenter (with Baseball Tonight, etc soon to follow)!


> Quote:
> from ESPN.com:
> 
> High Definition television takes another great step forward when SportsCenter, the nation's leading news and information program, comes to ESPN HD at 11 p.m. ET on June 7. SportsCenter will feature a whole new look, with a new set in ESPN's brand new Digital Center, plus new graphics and a whole new look and feel. Every SportsCenter ... every day ...on ESPN HD ... starting June 7 at 11 p.m. ET.



This is must see HDTV!


----------



## gmclaughlin

I've got a meeting next Friday that will be attended by the programming reps. ESPN HD is the first question on my list.


No word on the HD DVR yet...but it's close. We may have a few other things up our sleeve as well .


----------



## Barry928

We are having a lunch gathering on June 5th. All Central Florida AVS forum people are invited to attend. Meeting details are here. 


Please RSVP to [email protected]


----------



## RobHT




> Quote:
> We may have a few other things up our sleeve as well  .



You're killin' me!


----------



## kishi23

Voom


Is anyone hooked up to VOOM yet? Seems like their pricing is starting to be competitive. Would like to hear comments about VOOM if you have any. Thanks


----------



## Gatorguy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kenni_o_
> *Hi, I'm new to this thread as I'm moving out of S. Florida up to the C. Florida area. I'll be moving to the Spruce Creek CC community (Belleview) and need info on how people in that areas are picking up OTA signals. I'm spoiled coming from Delray Beach. I can pick up both Miami and WPB stations with a Silver Sensor on top of my wall unit. Any help on what works to get a stable signal would be greatly appreciated.*



I live just down the road in Belleview. I'm a service tech for the A/C company that does all the work in SCCC. I'm in the park almost daily.


As for the HD OTA, I can't help you, but I'd be interested in hearing the answer from somebody that did.







I have BHN and am very satisfied with them. I think your only choice for cable is Galaxy in Spruce Creek, but I may be wrong about that.


----------



## ddeloach

Greg: "a few things up my sleeve". Let's see: pay for view HD? or HD VOD (both).


Starz HD, TMC HD, Encore HD, Bravo HD, Max HD.


Just guessing.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gatorguy_
> *I live just down the road in Belleview. I'm a service tech for the A/C company that does all the work in SCCC. I'm in the park almost daily.
> 
> 
> As for the HD OTA, I can't help you, but I'd be interested in hearing the answer from somebody that did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have BHN and am very satisfied with them. I think your only choice for cable is Galaxy in Spruce Creek, but I may be wrong about that.*



You're not... I know someone who lives there and they were very unhappy with the cable service (and very envious of my BHN Cable), they went with D* instead.


----------



## revox

I posted a few months back, disappointed with my E* PQ. Well, I finally switched to BHN last week and, yeah, there's some fuzziness on some of the analog channels, but it's more than made up for by the high quality on all the digital & movie channels. Further, any negative PQ issues on analog channels are absolutely minor and totally watchable, especially when compared to the compressed softness of E*.


Now, as for BHN's HD content; I knew I was going to be happy just by dint of having more programming, but, honestly, I'm amazed with how much I've got. Sopranos last night was awesome (although it did suffer from some VERY minor compression artifacts) and, well, that's all.


My name is Revox and I love cable. I know lots of people have major PQ issues with cable, but I'll say unequivocally that BHN doesn't suffer from those. Their CSR's could use some work -- and consistent training -- but that's my only complaint so far.


Now, where's my HD-DVR??!!?!?!? I hate having two boxes.


----------



## mhdiab

Greg - anything new on the TNT-HD? TW put them on so was hoping you guys would have them too










Know you said something up the sleeve, but with the best NBA playoff month ever behind us (my opinion) I was hoping to see some of the best to come in HD










Thanks - and yeah by the way tell them that at least two people on this board has said not another season without ESPN-HD - this will make you loose customers - no way that I go through Sunday Nights and half a hockey season (Strike) again without ESPN-HD.....


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhdiab_
> *Greg - anything new on the TNT-HD? TW put them on so was hoping you guys would have them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know you said something up the sleeve, but with the best NBA playoff month ever behind us (my opinion) I was hoping to see some of the best to come in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Considering TNT is owned by Time Warner... I assumed that TNT would be added once it is debuted in a few weeks. Nothing is posted on BHN or TNT's website though (that I found) about TNT-HD, which makes me nervous.


Speaking of basketball... I feel that ABC dropped the ball. All of these nationally televised NBA games all year... none in HD. Now that the playoff's are here, still NONE ONE on ABC-HD. Really poor on their part.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Patience, Grasshopper... in time all shall be revealed.


----------



## mastafunk

Greg might be refering to VOIP with the ability to bring your landlines number. Sounds interesting enough..............


----------



## gmclaughlin

Ok, now I can tell this part...


Starting June 24, we will be adding TNT HD to our HD lineup!


TNT HD will begin previewing on May 21, just in time to watch the NBA Western Conference Finals. In addition to extensive NBA coverage, TNT HD offers the hit show Law & Order, TNT Originals and blockbuster movies. Check out channel 1311 to view a combination of exciting programming and see that TNT HD means more than just high def."


TNT HD will be available to all HD customers at no additional charge, rather like Discovery is currently.


Sorry, no word on any of the other stuff yet.


----------



## Barry928

Sweet! TNT was the channel I wanted to see the most.


----------



## mwk

Greg, you are killing me TNT HD we need ESPN HD


----------



## mastafunk

Greg,


I know the 8000HD is still a way off. I am in Marion County and have the first 3250HD with firewire. I would like to obtain a second for now until 8000HD availability. I have been told I am lucky enough to have one.


Could an act of greg change this? When do you expect general availability of the 3250HD in my area?


So far I love the 3250HD it beats by PACE box in PQ and general responsivenes. I find I am wanting to watch TV through the 3250 instead of using it for dedicated recording and use my pace for watching.


Is it just a matter of time before the SA box replaces the PACE??


----------



## mhdiab

Thanks for the update Greg - I for one am definately excited about the extra basketball games in HD - now don't take the wrong way since I think it must be pretty clear that ESPN-HD is by far the most wanted HD channel










Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

I hope everyone who is requesting ESPN-HD realizes they have almost no HD content. I had ESPN-HD on DirecTV for a while and after football season ended it was definitely not worth any additional money. They stretch all the 4:3 SD content wide instead of giving the viewer a choice of aspect ratio.


ESPN HD SCHEDULE

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvl...s/espnhd/index 



Some days have zero HD content and most days have 2 to 3 hours maximum. Sportscenter will be nothing more than 2 talking heads in HD rolling in primarily analog sourced SD hi-lites. I for one am glad BHN is fighting Disney's attempt to charge us a double digit increase for so little HD content. Rates do not ever go down and we will be stuck with these high costs for years to come.


On another subject,

I know big cable is against "a la carte" program packaging but I will support Senator McCain if he proposes legislation requiring cable to give us the option. I only need about 20 channels but pay for hundreds of SD channels like QVC and non-english content I never watch. For example, I like to watch a show on IFC called "dinner for five" but to watch this one show I had to buy the entire Encore channel package of 16 more channels I never watch for $3.99 a month.


----------



## NewtoHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhdiab_
> *Thanks for the update Greg - I for one am definately excited about the extra basketball games in HD - now don't take the wrong way since I think it must be pretty clear that ESPN-HD is by far the most wanted HD channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



I realize that previous arguments to the ESPN HD channel being in the BHN line up were geared towards the amount of actual HD programming that was available on the various HD channels and the fact that channels like the Discovery HD carried far more actual HD programming than channels like ESPN HD, however it seems that BHN would realize much more of a benefit by carrying ESPN HD rather than some of those other channels.


Reason being is because of the potential 'word-of-mouth' advertising that carrying such a channel could result in. As much as I appreciate the amount of HD programming available through BHN and find much of the programming fascinating, when was the last time anyone invited a bunch of people over to their house to see whales having sex in HD??? Never that I know ofand for those of you that might have, I don't think we really want to know about that!!! On the flip side, when was the last time somebody invited a bunch of people over to watch a big sporting event that was being covered in HD??? All the time, and right now, except for the NHL games that have been carried on ABC, that isn't happening, so if we want to see anything covered on ESPN HD, we are forced to go to our buddy's house who has it on satellite...obviously I know nothing about the ongoing negotiations, but doesn't anyone at BHN recognize the marketing potential that could be added by working something out with the ESPN HD folks?? Please, we don't ask for much do we????


I know it's impossible to please everyone all the time, but as of recent, it seems like if we can get ESPN HD on our HD PVR box from BHNthere wouldn't be any need for this message board any longer, because everyone would be happy, right??? Perhaps I'm way off base here, but these are just my casual observations from an elementary perspective.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## mwk

To me having Football and Hockey is enough to justify spending extra money.

I pay for the Hd package and right now there is little value in it.


How many times can you watch UCF 45, I'm up to three just because it's in HD.


I watch ESPN all the time, Football and Hockey are almost unwatchable on ESPN or ESPN2 because of pq issues.


I can't remember the last time I watched any thing on TNT.


Now I'm not complaining about getting TNT HD I actually might start watching just because of the HD.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *I hope everyone who is requesting ESPN-HD realizes they have almost no HD content. I had ESPN-HD on DirecTV for a while and after football season ended it was definitely not worth any additional money. They stretch all the 4:3 SD content wide instead of giving the viewer a choice of aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> ESPN HD SCHEDULE
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvl...s/espnhd/index
> 
> 
> 
> Some days have zero HD content and most days have 2 to 3 hours maximum. Sportscenter will be nothing more than 2 talking heads in HD rolling in primarily analog sourced SD hi-lites. I for one am glad BHN is fighting Disney's attempt to charge us a double digit increase for so little HD content. Rates do not ever go down and we will be stuck with these high costs for years to come.
> *



I am all about ESPN-HD as the next guy... but I see both sides of this. I read the "What's the most disappointing HD Channel" forum from this site about a week ago (check it out)... and the responses were mostly ESPN becuase of the little HD programming on it, and the non-HD is stretched out.


I also understand that ABC is trying to charge BHN too much to carry it... which means we are stuck with paying it, thus the negotiations continue for our benefit in the wallet I assume.


If BHN added ESPN last month, we would all be complaining about how little HD is on it... and that we're paying too much for it... so I do understand the delay.


I am glad to see TNT added though.


Question... WGN broadcasts in HD in Chicago (local station)... when will they likely do that nation-wide? (Cub fan here).


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Greg,

Just to let you know, despite recent messages, not everyone wanting more HD is interested in sports.


----------



## ddeloach

Greg: I believe you indicated the HD DVR was close and might be a week or two away. I believe you said that about 10 days ago. Anyway, how close are we?


----------



## PeterShipp

For those of you who want to be on the bleeding edge of HD content you should consider VOOM as a supplemental service to what you have available now. They have changed their pricing so that you rent the equipment and pay nothing for install so there is no long term commitment.


Having said that, PLEASE don't start a discussion about how good or bad Voom is on this thread...there are other places for that, just thought I would point it out for those of you who keephow shall I say this nicelywhining to Greg for more content.


----------



## RudyT

I vote against ESPN HD I have watched it on DTV. What a waste of band width. I think there is more HD sports programing on Broadcast TV than ESPN.


----------



## CSams

I do have to say that the pq of MLB on INHD is amazing! It looks as though you are at the game viewing it from a seat at second base. You can actually see the fans faces as clear as day that are seated behind the batter/catcher. ESPN HD would be a great addition, especially if more HD content is added.


----------



## PeterShipp

Here's another solution until BH has a HD DVR. For those of you who don't want to deal with recording with a PC, LG makes an HD DVR that will record DV via IEEE1394. You can connect the 3250HD from BH to this DVR and record HD all digital. More info at http://us.lge.com/Product/proddetail...egoryId=010403 


The cost is less than the HD TiVo and you get to keep Bright House.


----------



## Gilley

Peter, you had the wheels turning in my head about the LG reorder, until I saw the $1000 price. Too bad that unit isn't a DVD player too, then we wouldn't have to swap DVI cables or get a DVI switch, and it would be more justifiable at that price. I know that cutting edge technology is not inexpensive, but my wallet has its limitations.


----------



## PeterShipp

Gilley, if you or anyone on here is interested in that or any of the other LG receivers let me know, that price of $1000 is crazy, the MAP is $800 and we can do better than that.


----------



## Gilley

There go the wheels turning again. Thanks.


----------



## ddeloach

Patience is a virtue, especially on your pocketbook. Greg has indicated the HD DVR is close to being released. Cost out the rental per month against the LG Receiver cost. Say the BHN HD DVR costs $12.00 per month or $144 per year. Anything purchased today may well be outdated before you get your money back. Just a thought.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *Here's another solution until BH has a HD DVR. For those of you who don't want to deal with recording with a PC, LG makes an HD DVR that will record DV via IEEE1394. You can connect the 3250HD from BH to this DVR and record HD all digital. More info at http://us.lge.com/Product/proddetail...egoryId=010403
> 
> 
> The cost is less than the HD TiVo and you get to keep Bright House.*



Peter, do you use the 3250HD now? To what display are you connecting? In the past, I have indicated to Greg that I wanted one to go to my Mits 65909 through the 1394 port. The fact that he stated that there were problems with the 3250, combined with the fact that my wife has been b--ching to me about wanting a DVR, has moved me toward wanting a 8000. Is there any noticable improvement in PQ with the digital 1394 stream over component? I ask because I don't believe the 8000 will have a 1394 out.


The LST-3410A is intriging not just from a standpoint of being available now, but getting digital all the way. However, even at $800ish, I have to agree with ddeloach about ROI.


Thanks!


----------



## PeterShipp

I don't have either so I can't speak for their operability. You do raise an interesting point, if you want a DVR and have to have IEEE1394 I looks like this would be the solution since the BH DVR will not have IEEE1394. I think Greg had said that while the 3250HD works, he thinks the Pace 550HD is better overall. Barry don't you have the 3250HD?


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CSams_
> *I do have to say that the pq of MLB on INHD is amazing! It looks as though you are at the game viewing it from a seat at second base. You can actually see the fans faces as clear as day that are seated behind the batter/catcher. ESPN HD would be a great addition, especially if more HD content is added.*



I added the INHD channels last night... and WOW! Incredible PQ!


Also, I see that TNT-HD is up and running today on BHN. I notice that the audio is slightly off on some HD channels, and fine on others. TNT and SHOW were both slighlty off... if some are fine, then it should be a signal/channel issue... not the box.


I re-booted the box, but that did nothing...


Any advice?


----------



## mastafunk

I have both the pace 550 and the SA 3250HD, and the 3250hd is by far superior in performance, and PQ. (and the firewire out is nice too....)


----------



## PeterShipp

I'm curious, how is the PQ better on the 3250HD? Are you using DVI on the Pace? What about performance is better? Why did Greg say he did not like it? Hummm.


----------



## NBlue




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *I am all about ESPN-HD as the next guy... but I see both sides of this. I read the "What's the most disappointing HD Channel" forum from this site about a week ago (check it out)... and the responses were mostly ESPN becuase of the little HD programming on it, and the non-HD is stretched out.
> 
> 
> I also understand that ABC is trying to charge BHN too much to carry it... which means we are stuck with paying it, thus the negotiations continue for our benefit in the wallet I assume.
> 
> 
> If BHN added ESPN last month, we would all be complaining about how little HD is on it... and that we're paying too much for it... so I do understand the delay.
> 
> 
> I am glad to see TNT added though.
> 
> 
> Question... WGN broadcasts in HD in Chicago (local station)... when will they likely do that nation-wide? (Cub fan here).*



With all due respect, if the next guy is me, you definitely are not as much about ESPN-HD. Clearly, ESPN-HD provides limited programming and fails to provide many of the services it appeared to suggest it would when it became available to providers.


That said, the ability to watch college football every saturday night and the NFL every sunday night in HD is VERY IMPORTANT TO ME. Along with Sunday Ticket, this more than makes the switch to D* and away from BHN worth it for me -- which I did last august. I would love to switch back to BHN and would do so if they got ESPNHD. But it simply is not worth it to continue to only get one CFB game in HD (CBS SEC game) with BHN when D* gives so much more.


For everyone but rabid college football fans, BHN is sufficient -- but ESPN's value in this regard cannot be overstated.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *I don't have either so I can't speak for their operability. You do raise an interesting point, if you want a DVR and have to have IEEE1394 I looks like this would be the solution since the BH DVR will not have IEEE1394. I think Greg had said that while the 3250HD works, he thinks the Pace 550HD is better overall. Barry don't you have the 3250HD?*




I do have the 3250HD. I am using it to record HD via Firewire onto a G5 mac computer then open the file across a 100mbps Ethernet switch to playback in any room in the house including the projector.


This is the system I ultimately want with unlimited hard drive space and whole house distribution but for right now no one makes a fire-wire card that is 5C compliant so I can only playback the broadcast recordings which are flagged copy always. The content flagged copy once will not work but I would be willing to test your LG recorder to see if it plays the copy protected material.


I also have the PACE 550 hooked of via DVI but have yet to test the 3250 DVI output. I would assume no difference in output picture quality between a PACE and SA box via DVI unless you ask the boxes to scale or deinterlace the images. If viewing the analog component outputs then picture quality could be wildly different.


When I am performing ISF calibrations the number one question I get is "how should I set the output of the set top box?". The answer is whatever device has the best quality scaler determines the settings for the stb. If your projector or rear screen does a nice job of scaling an image then pass thru is the correct setting but if your display does a poor job then it might be better to leave the stb in full time 1080i.


----------



## mastafunk

I too am using it direct to PC and distribute it via 100mbit wired. I was looking at the ROKU for playback, but for now am using PC's. A decent playback machine with vga or dvi out can be built for around 350. Thats not too bad.


Personally I could care less about the copyprotected stuff. I mainly use it for archiving series and time shifting. Although it would be great to get some IMAX or HBO content I feel better quality originals with xtra content will be availabe eventually from the studios. My replay can pick up a 480p anamorphic copy from the PACE svideo for DVD which will hold me over till i can buy HD-DVD.


The 3250 has better component ouput even unscaled. by better I mean significantly brighter, Truer colors, etc. Very little calibration required to get a decent picture. Both the PACE and 3250 have good DVI.


----------



## RobHT

Was the NBA game on TNT in HD last night? How was the PQ?


----------



## Spriteman

the PQ on TNT-HD for the western NBA finals was pretty good via BHN friday night. saw no macro blocking/pixelation at all. it looked like most cameras were HD with the exception of the "end zone" shot. I would say it was on par with the basketball games that I've seen on INHD. we are using the SA3200HD STB via component on a sammy dlp.


my only complaint (albeit minor) is that TNT-HD is apparently showing non-HD content (including commercials) in wide AR -- the PQ is pretty good for non-HD stuff, but the squattyness of people in various scenes takes a while to get used to. I typically watch SDTV in standard AR mode (i.e. vertical sidebars present).


----------



## mastafunk

Some commercials are zoomed and some are stretched. What is wierd is that shows that are HD like law and order are streched as well..... Will the sports be the only HD content on this channel?


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RobHT_
> *Was the NBA game on TNT in HD last night? How was the PQ?*



PQ was just as good as Sunshine's HD Magic games.


For me, the audio for TNT-HD is off. Not that bad for the game, but other shows are virtually unwatchable since it's so annoying. Anyone else have this?


The half time show for the game was like watching an old Bruce Lee movie.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> For me, the audio for TNT-HD is off. Not that bad for the game ...



noticed the audio was noticably off also during the game ~ 200-300 ms. odd though, the audio actually lagged the video -- usually, it's the other way around when out of sync on other channels. watched 20 minutes of an old episode of NYPD Blue on TNT-HD Friday afternoon as my inaugural experience with TNT-HD -- the audio/video sync was fine, although the picture was stretched and zoomed.


----------



## Gator5000e

Lightning game looks great tonight on ESPN HD.


GO BOLTS!!!!


----------



## lowmazda

Sorry if this seems a little off topic for this thread. I'm moving to Orlando next month and I'm trying to get a rate card from Brighthouse and it's like pulling teeth. I want to see all the packages they offer, but they keep referring me to their website. Does anyone have a rate card that the companies usually put along with their billing statements? I'd appreciate it very much if you could scan it for me. Thanks!


Trying to decide to go the route of BHN (if they release the 8000) or possibly buy a HD Tivo and use OTA. Trying to see which packages are better for me. Thanks again.


----------



## jabetcha

I wanted to watch some of the NBA playoffs tonight on TNT HD on BHN and was plagued by massive video problems! Was anyone else watching around 10:45 to 11pm? I was getting lots of macro blocking and the screen would go black as often as every 3 or 4 seconds! It was really painful to watch. No problems with the audio, though.


I thought it could be my box, so I rebooted my SA3100HD and the same problem kept happening. It didn't seem to be an issue on any of the other HD channels though (DISC HD, INHD, HDNET).


----------



## dgmayor

Yeah, it wasn't you. I tuned in for about 10 minutes, saw the score and turned it off because of the visual issues.



As for the Hockey game looking great on ESPN HD, I will just have to take your word for it







.


----------



## TopQuark

Last night was the first time I noticed the new channel. How cool to see the NBA in hi-def!! Too bad about the video dropouts though. I would see screen-wide distortion every 6-10 secs, and little localized crap every couple of secs.


----------



## ddeloach

Greg: any updated information for the group?


----------



## thomas767n

I also have been experiencing problems with TNT HD, and after it was happening both on Sunday and Tuesday nights, I decided to send an email to customer service @ BH. I expected a canned reply, but they were extremely helpful, and actually pointed me to this thread to let me know that others were experiencing similar problems and they were working on it! (I knew about AVS, but not this thread.)


The last word I got from customer service was, "We received later this morning that this is an issue with the signal that TNT is sending us. Our engineers are working on it, and it should be rectified soon."


I am also experiencing signal issues with Discovery HD. Anyone else?


----------



## mwk

Gator, thanks for rubbing it in


----------



## mhdiab

Thomas - I had a call from the CSR after one email and he knew about this thread too - also knew that Greg is posting here







- Not sure if the ones answering emails are the same as the ones answering the phone or if that is the more advanced guys










I will check Discovery tonight, but so far only really seen the problem at TNT - not that I have watched that much lately so other might know more.


Greg - haven't watched much TNT, but from what I am reading it is ALL stretched upconvert except the few b-ball games that soon are over. On of the main reason stated for not having ESPN-HD is that they don't have enough HD...........could it really just be about the money portion since they sure do have more than TNT and on a regular basis. I fully understand that both of these are going towards more HD - both are, but only one is coming in through my box....


----------



## rich21

Since this thread seems to be weighted down with BHN issues I've created another CFL thread for OTA & Satellite folks to discuss related issues..

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=406377


----------



## Impala1ss

TTT


----------



## cdwillie76

Has anyone used the pass-through capability of the pace box? I have a receiver and I am out of a/v ports for my xbox. I am currently using the component out and optical audio out and was thinking of getting the right cables for the xbox and use the pass-through of the pace. Anyone tried this?? As soon as the HD-PVR comes out, I won't have this problem










Thanks

Chris


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cdwillie76_
> *Has anyone used the pass-through capability of the pace box? I have a receiver and I am out of a/v ports for my xbox. I am currently using the component out and optical audio out and was thinking of getting the right cables for the xbox and use the pass-through of the pace. Anyone tried this?? As soon as the HD-PVR comes out, I won't have this problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris*



I've been using it that way for several months. I let the scaler do the switching rather than the Pace. I go directly from the Pace to the PDP via DVI. I also have a backup routing via component through the receiver, but I don't use that path except for watching DVDs as there are no DVI enabled receivers, they went directly to HDMI. Hope that helps.


----------



## PeterShipp

Chris, It sounds like you are talking about using the In/Out feature of the multiple outputs (component, digital audio, composite, etc.) on the back of the box. It should work fine, I believe it switches to the pass thru mode when the receiver if off (status button is red).


If you are asking what I think Lou thought you were asking about (the scaler output setting) Pass thru works well if your display's video processor (or external processor) does a better job at converting the video to the exact resolution of your display.


----------



## dgmayor

I have my ReplayTV hooked up through the passthrough on the Pace box. Just turn off the cable box and whatever is plugged into the pass through comes through.


----------



## TopQuark

I'm using the component video pass-through with my xbox and it works great. When the Pace box is off (red light), the xbox audio and video steps right in.


----------



## twartacus

Greg - haven't watched much TNT, but from what I am reading it is ALL stretched upconvert except the few b-ball games that soon are over. On of the main reason stated for not having ESPN-HD is that they don't have enough HD...........could it really just be about the money portion since they sure do have more than TNT and on a regular basis. I fully understand that both of these are going towards more HD - both are, but only one is coming in through my box....







[/b][/quote]


I'm guessing here, but I thought that everything I read said that TNT-HD is a "preview" until the end of June (so they could show the NBA games). Wishful thinking here, but I was hoping that the stretched images are current, but come end of June when the "preview" ends there will be more HD content as TNT-HD officially launches at the end of June.


???


----------



## PeterShipp

Isn't there a TNT-HD thread? If not someone should create one. I'm sure Greg is not the only one with TNT-HD knowledge.


----------



## dall08fan

Can I connect my xbox via component cables to the pace box and then use dvi cables to my tv from the pace box?


----------



## ddeloach

Go to: http://www.tnt.tv/ and hit ask TNT at the middle top, down one level. First listing will be TNT HD.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dall08fan_
> *Can I connect my xbox via component cables to the pace box and then use dvi cables to my tv from the pace box?*




One of the experts here can verify or deny this, but I'm about 95% sure you cannot. My understanding is that you have to have the same going in as coming out, it won't convert the signal for you, it's simply working as a passthrough.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dall08fan_
> *Can I connect my xbox via component cables to the pace box and then use dvi cables to my tv from the pace box?*



No. It's only a pass through (or loop through as Pace calls it), not a converter. Unfortunately, there is no DVI input for pass through for a DVI DVD player.


Here's the link to the manual. See page 14 of the manual.

http://www.pacemicro.com/products/ma...ors_Manual.pdf


----------



## sam0u8

Is anyone here using Voom?? I'm wondering if it is worth the switch from BH. Yea's or Nay's?


----------



## Gator5000e

Check out this site which has all you wanted to know about VOOM but were afraid to ask. I was considering it but I am going to give D* a little time to add to its HD lineup as I need to keep them due to Regional Sports package, Center Ice and Sunday Ticket. Here is the link:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/index.php?


----------



## PeterShipp

To me, Voom looks like a good add-on, not a replacement. If you want to give it a try I don't think it gets any better. There is no commitment, nothing to buy, and if you don't like it just send it back, and the installer keeps his money.


I'm going to a training class tomorrow I'll let you know if I find out anything else.


Try these threads for more info.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=406987 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=408335


----------



## Barry928

Peter,


Is it possible to hook up a VOOM receiver to a re-aimed DirecTV dish?


----------



## sam0u8

Yeah the fact that you're renting the equipment really lowers the risk. Also with all the rain we get, how much does that hurt reception?


Thanks for the links.


----------



## ddeloach

I have VOOM and use the 30" dish. Rain fade becomes no problem at all with the larger dish.


----------



## Gator5000e

Dewey, Hope you are doing well. Are you still happy with VOOM? Of course, I am still sitting on the fense. I will decide before the $0 deal ends in July. Been concerns with PQ issues in various forums so I was wondering how it all looks to you. From all I have gathered, it appears most of VOOMs problems is the STB is just not ready for prime time, at least not to the extent the D* boxes are. Sounds like they are getting there though. HAs the most recent software update hit? Heard it was supposed to be soon.


Anyway, let me know if you are still happy with VOOM. Thanks again.


----------



## ddeloach

I watch VOOM everyday and I just don't have some of the problems indicated in the forums which I read also. Being a charter member of VOOM I have gone through a lot of the problems associated with any new startup. New software upgrades have improved the stability of the STBs significantly. I have D and BHN. Like all three. The STBs with V are as stable as the D boxes now. I haven't needed to reboot one for a couple of months. Two reasons I believe some of the problems outlined in the forums don't seem to be present for me. I had a great installer and I have a 30" dish. My installer was very quality oriented and took the time necessary to do the job right. One thing I will say somewhat negative: my OTAs are ok with V STB, probably due to the diplexer. I ran a separate line from the antenna and connected it to my D Hughes STB. OTAs on it are solid and stable.


Yes, I am satisfied with VOOM. I have D for NFL Ticket and I believe BHN provides a quality product too. I just wish they would bring out the HD DVR.


In my opinion, now is the time to strike as Peter noted earlier for V. No upfront costs, pay a monthly fee, if you don't like it send it back. Installer keeps his fees.


----------



## Kid_Digital_NYC

I just noticed that WOFLs digital channel is now broadcasting in 720p instead of 1080i.


Anyone notice when that change took place?


Guess we're that much closer to HD on fox.


----------



## gmclaughlin

I wish we'd bring out the HD-DVR too...so much that I'm bringing one to the meeting of the Orlando HDTV Society tomorrow. Plus I'll answer a few of those questions I've been so far behind on getting too. See Barry's website for details.


----------



## Barry928

Hey all,


It is not too late to join our group for lunch, meet the people from this thread, see the prototype HD DVR equipment from BHN and meet Greg in person. You are welcome to join us at Chili's.



All the details are here.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=401895


----------



## Gator5000e

What's up with WFTV DT tinight for the game on BHN? Anyone else having problems?


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Peter,
> 
> 
> Is it possible to hook up a VOOM receiver to a re-aimed DirecTV dish?*



Voom uses the same standard dish and LNB as DirecTV/Dish so all you have to do is move your dish to point at 61.5 WL.


Voom is not allowed to be self installed, and professional installation comes with a dish and dual LNB, so you don't have to move your old DirecTV dish.


You can use a larger dish to compensate for rain fade, up to about 1 meter. After that you start to have overlap from neighboring birds which has been known to cause problems.


As far as I am aware, Voom installs in this area come standard with an 18" round dish. If you want a larger dish that would cost extra, any installer should be able to accommodate that request. I have heard people saying that Voom will use a 30" dish as part of the standard install. I believe that is for areas in the western US since 61.5 WL is a far shot and low elevations for that area.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ddeloach_
> 
> In my opinion, now is the time to strike as Peter noted earlier for V. No upfront costs, pay a monthly fee, if you don't like it send it back. Installer keeps his fees. [/b]



Ddeloach,


Voom told me that up until now, the product was not officially ready. There were several internal reasons why they launched the product back in October, mainly to keep investors happy.


Now that they are at the point where the product is stable and ready to go, as you have noted, a full launch is commencing. I would disregard any problems you read about in the past.


As for the offer, it is very compelling since there is no commitment, however they were very clear in telling dealers that abnormal churn will not be tolerated. Therefore if you plan on getting Voom please don't do it with the intentions of canceling it. If what they have looks good to you then go for it.


I just don't want people saying I said to try it and cancel it since it will not hurt the dealer, because if that dealer has too many disconnects they will no longer be a dealer.


I still think at this point unless you watch no SD programming, Voom is still an add-on since there is very little popular sports and no PPV (as well as a few missing popular SD channels.)


----------



## ddeloach

It is nice to read you support what I said. I wouldn't recommend cancelling it either, but the deal, unless extended, expires 7/5/04. Also, for the record, their Customer Service has been outstanding, something I have experienced with BHN. For anyone interested, PM me and I will be happy to give you the name of my installer.


----------



## PeterShipp

I got the feeling from Voom that the free install offer would continue well past July 5th. Remember when DirecTV used to sometimes offer free install? Now it's always free. I think Voom is going to go that way right away. Having the date just creates a sense of urgency, which is of course what they want. I will see what more I can find out.


----------



## Marshall

My HDTV has been in the shop since December, that is another story... When it returns to my home Saturday, what is the OTA situation here in CF now, mid June 04? I am asking this to avoid seeing a week signal notice on my RCA 100 STB and spending hours moving the antenna just to find that you guys already knew the station was down... If this is answered somewhere else in this board, please point me there.


----------



## RobHT

Greg,

Any possibility of getting HD TBS or TSS on BHN?








http://www.turnerinfo.com/newsitem....a3-bd665bb00fa3


----------



## JaxFLBear

Rob,


Don't count on getting anything produced by Turner South.


From the news article you linked to they don't provide any programming to Florida:

Turner South, Turner Broadcasting System, Inc.'s 24-hour regional entertainment network, presents a mix of original programming, movies, regional news and sports to cable and DBS affiliates in Alabama, Georgia, Mississippi, South Carolina, Tennessee and regions of North Carolina. The multiple Emmy-winning network also offers games from the Atlanta Braves and the Atlanta Hawks and is the official home of the NHL's Atlanta Thrashers. For more information, access the Web site at turnersouth.com.


----------



## PeterShipp

Yeah no Turner South in Florida....


----------



## Gator5000e

Except on D*. But that is another thread, I believe.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Marshall_
> *My HDTV has been in the shop since December, that is another story... When it returns to my home Saturday, what is the OTA situation here in CF now, mid June 04? I am asking this to avoid seeing a week signal notice on my RCA 100 STB and spending hours moving the antenna just to find that you guys already knew the station was down... If this is answered somewhere else in this board, please point me there.*



Marshall,


Best of my knowlege, there are no major issues regarding the HDTV OTA signals out there, except for the usual low power from PBS Orlando (Ch. 24). There is another thread devoted specifically to the OTA situation here in Central Florida:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7&goto=newpost 


Also, you might want to check out www.antennaweb.org to get the best aiming instruction for your antenna. A great resource which will help you get that antenna tuned in to the best signal possible.


Hope these bits of info help.


Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gator5000e_
> *Except on D*. But that is another thread, I believe.*



Nope, it is controlled by ZIP code and DirecTV will not allow that channel in Florida per their agreement with Turner.


----------



## RobHT




> Quote:
> Nope, it is controlled by ZIP code and DirecTV will not allow that channel in Florida per their agreement with Turner.



Bummer. There is still hope for TBS, however. Also, it might be possible to broadcast the HD Braves games on a "special events" channel like TWC is doing in some areas. See: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=411514


----------



## Gator5000e

Is anyone else getting crappy reception (again!!) on WFTV-DT on BHN?? I can't get a picture for more than a second or two before it blocks up and goes away. The last game was like this also. Is this a local problem or an ABC problem?? Someone needs to get this fixed.


----------



## Gator5000e

I will answer my own question, I guess. I rebooted my box and it works fine. Wish I had thought of it sooner. Wonder if the box is going bad? Well at least I get to see the last 6 minutes in HD!!


----------



## slimoli

Anybody noticed that the 5.1 DD audio from WFTV is actually 4.1 since there is no sound from the front channel? I was watching the NBA game tonight and noticed that despite the logo "circle surround 5.1" on the screen. I thing this is a problem with the local station. I have 2 different setups with 2 different receivers/TV and both had no center channel sound.


----------



## Kid_Digital_NYC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by slimoli_
> *Anybody noticed that the 5.1 DD audio from WFTV is actually 4.1*



Actually it's only 2 channel stereo. (It's just transmitted in a 5.1 stream with 4 channels silent)


"Circle Surround 5.1" is used to transport 5.1 channel sound over a normal stereo path.


My solution to the situation was to switch my FusionHDTV to 2 channel sound from S/PDIF and use my receivers Circle Surround capability to extract the 5.1 sound.


So the problem isn't with WFTV-DT. Still, if they wanted, they could set up a Circle Surround decoder to extract the 5.1 sound and then pipe the output into their Dolby Digital encoder so we wouldn't have to do any work on our end.


----------



## slimoli

Thanks Kid. Both my receivers (2 different brands) do detect a dolby digital signal and a 4 separate channels coming in. When the signal is stereo my receivers indicate a dolby prologic sound. Exactely the same happens with channel 6 WKMG. If they are sending 4 channels , why can't they send 5?Your solution is a good one , though.


----------



## sam0u8

Does anyone know how much Olympic coverage NBC is planning in HD?


Not to answer my own question but i found this info. Link


----------



## RichUF

Hi all, haven't post in quite a while...


I'm moving, and I have a BHN installation question that hopefully gmclaughlin or someone else who has gone through this may be able to help me with.


My new house has a media panel (structured wiring) with I believe a 6-way video splitter in it (not sure if it's amplified or not). I have one single RG6 run from outside to the panel.


I know that BHN charges PER ROOM to install. Do I order a single-room install, or is the purpose of the per-outlet install so that they will SERVICE that many number of outlets if there is a problem?


Based on my past experience, I'm hesitant to just ask a CSR this type of non-standard question. Any info that you all could provide here would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *Hi all, haven't post in quite a while...
> 
> 
> I'm moving, and I have a BHN installation question that hopefully gmclaughlin or someone else who has gone through this may be able to help me with.
> 
> 
> My new house has a media panel (structured wiring) with I believe a 6-way video splitter in it (not sure if it's amplified or not). I have one single RG6 run from outside to the panel.
> 
> 
> I know that BHN charges PER ROOM to install. Do I order a single-room install, or is the purpose of the per-outlet install so that they will SERVICE that many number of outlets if there is a problem?
> 
> 
> Based on my past experience, I'm hesitant to just ask a CSR this type of non-standard question. Any info that you all could provide here would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rich*




Rich,


I can't speak to the ordering issue you asked about, but wanted to drop a note to check that amplifier and make sure it is a bi-directional amp. Most 'builder' installers put the cheapest thing in they can find, and most times, it is not a bi-directional amp. It is necessary to have a bi-direcitonal amp if you are using any Brighthouse box, since they need to talk back to Brighthouse for things like activation and to get guide information.


Just a thought to consider.


Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## PeterShipp

If you are getting any STB's or a cable modem the install is going to be included with the hardware, epically with the cable modem since they are required to bypass any amplifiers. Last time I checked they do not charge per room if they don't install STB's and if they don't have to run any wire. For example, if you were getting standard cable they should only charge you for the connection since you already have everything else.


They typically run specials for the install if you get digital cable and roadrunner, so I bet you can get away with a full install for very little, just don't let them try to charge you for connecting drops or for hooking up standard cable beyond the standard connection fee.


Anything else, Greg?


----------



## PeterShipp

Yeah Fred is right, and if you don't have what they need they will give you an amp. They should leave your house with everything working. No need to go out and buy another amp. I don't even put in amps, BHN does a good job of it


----------



## RichUF

thanks for the info Fred.


I suspect it won't even be an amp at all, just a simple, cheap splitter that requires no power whatsoever. I suspect this as I've had to argue with the builder already about my need for a duplex receptacle in the panel which they've yet to pull wire for. The question I posed was what did they think I was going to do with all of the cat5 that goes there without any 110V power. I'm think hubs, routers, amplifiers, even a place to put wireless hardware...all kinds of reasons. One without power seems kind of silly to me.


What I don't understand about your post regarding the bi-directional amp is whether or not an amp is required for hi-def. I have BHN's HD box right now, but I'm in an apartment and have no idea what the wiring and other hardware is there.


If the builder gives me a simple splitter, will I have to get some kind of amplifier?


EDIT:: Oh yeah, I have the cable modem already. Wife just called me, and she's already contacted BHN







Apparently there is NO CHARGE whatsoever for a transfer to new house as I'm already a customer. If this is true, then this is a new and improved TWC, er, BHN than I'm used to from long ago (some of you may have read some of my dated rants on the subject). Hopefully I'll have 110V should I need amps or whatever


----------



## PeterShipp

An amp is not necessarily required. BH will do whatever they need to get your install working. If that requires an amp the will put one in. If they need power and there is none at the panel they will use a power injector that comes with the amp. If they say its free let them come and do what they need to do I doubt you will have a problem. Hopefully you will not get a contractor.


What area are you in? I might be able to give you a contact if you have any problems.


----------



## RichUF

Thanks Peter...


New home is in the southwest Orange County master-planned mega-development Horizon West. South of Winter Garden, north of Disney. Okay, okay, as much as I hate to say it because it sounds so stuffy, it's in Windermere







there I said it (wife is quick to point that out, LOL)


I'm certain that once I get in and stick my antenna in the attic for OTA I'll have more questions about that







A bit further away from the towers than I was in Ocoee, and my antenna was outside there.


----------



## RudyT

I second letting BTH do the install. I had 12 drops put in to wire every room in the house. cost me $10 a drop for the 8 drops that were new. They provided everything amps cable, wallplates. They ran a whole new line from the street to the house to tie in to the common ground. then the installer spent nearly 4 hours in my attic pulling cable.


NOTE

Make sure your builder is using RG6 cable for all pre installed coax cable. I think BTH will only use RG6 or better for digital installs.


----------



## RudyT

Peter I wish I had know a week earlier that you were doing VOOM installs. I would have had you do mine. No complaints, I would have just liked to throw the business your way.


----------



## PeterShipp

Thanks Rudy. Let us know how you like Voom!


On the type of cable, not that I am telling anyone to use it, just don't want to scare anyone. There is nothing wrong with RG-59. For cable's purpose it works fine and carries all of the channels they need, including those in the digital area. RG-6 is preferred not necessarily because of its extended bandwidth but because of the decreased signal attenuation over long runs. That's why BH uses RG-6.


----------



## Kid_Digital_NYC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by slimoli_
> *Thanks Kid. Both my receivers (2 different brands) do detect a dolby digital signal and a 4 separate channels coming in.*



As I mentioned in my first post it's really just 2 channels encoded in a DD 5.1 (not 4) stream. (If you put you ears to the center channel and rear surrounds you won't hear anything.) I realize it can be confusing as your reciever's telling you it's a true 5.1 stream, but the proof is in the listening.












> Quote:
> When the signal is stereo my receivers indicate a dolby prologic sound. Exactely the same happens with channel 6 WKMG. If they are sending 4 channels , why can't they send 5?Your solution is a good one , though.



That happens because the 2 channels are actually transmitted via a DD 2 channel stream and not "wrapped" in a 5.1 stream like WFTV does 24/7 and WKMG does on occasion.


And to answer your final question they can (and do) send 5.1 audio, but the network source material has to originate in 5.1 (all ABC sitcoms and dramas do, no CBS shows do for the moment).


----------



## slimoli

Thanks again Kid. Iguess I get the picture now.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *Hi all, haven't post in quite a while...
> 
> 
> I'm moving, and I have a BHN installation question that hopefully gmclaughlin or someone else who has gone through this may be able to help me with.
> 
> 
> My new house has a media panel (structured wiring) with I believe a 6-way video splitter in it (not sure if it's amplified or not). I have one single RG6 run from outside to the panel.
> 
> 
> I know that BHN charges PER ROOM to install. Do I order a single-room install, or is the purpose of the per-outlet install so that they will SERVICE that many number of outlets if there is a problem?
> 
> 
> Based on my past experience, I'm hesitant to just ask a CSR this type of non-standard question. Any info that you all could provide here would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rich*



I just moved into a home in November that we had built with structured wiring and distributed audio going into a master panel in the garage. The builder's contractor ran all the wires and made all of the connections except the onr running from the street to the cable junction outside the house. When the BHN contractor came out to connect the cable, all he really did was run the cable from the BHN street box to the outside of the house. He did a good job but on the order sheet, he wrote down the 13 coax outlets that I have. My fist bill from BHN had an additional activation charge of about $60 for that when all the guy did was run the outside cable. The builder's AV contractor was there at the time and made sure all of the jacks were activated. The BHN contractor did not do that.


I called BHN for a waiver and they had to send another company rep out to verify that only 4 outlets were active before they would waive the extra fee. So not only did I have to take 4 hours off of work to save $60, but I'm sure it cost BHN more than $60 to send the guy out and verify that only 4 outlets were active. Further, I don't think the guy had much clue concerning structured wiring because I had to point everything out to him as to what cable ran where.


Anyway, the point I'm trying to make it to pay attention to what the BHN installer writes on the order form as to active outlets, or you might also get hit with an extra fee that the contractor did not earn. Still, I think BHN should have credited me the $60 and not have to send a rep out to verify it.


----------



## LukeSky

Do we have est. date of when the HD recorder on BHN??


PLEASE ADVISE!!!


----------



## Barry928

Best guess on the SA8000HD from BHN is around mid August.


----------



## PeterShipp

It has been my experience that if all Bright House does is come and run a drop from their tap to the side of your house (demarc) they should not charge you anything for how many live connections you have in the house. You should not have to pay a thing if they don't have to run any wires. That's what you pay the builder and his subcontractor for.


Sounds like in Gilley's case, it was a BH contractor taking advantage of the situation, as they probably do in many situations like that, and BH sent someone else out to audit the contractor as they often do.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *Sounds like in Gilley's case, it was a BH contractor taking advantage of the situation, as they probably do in many situations like that, and BH sent someone else out to audit the contractor as they often do.*



But I still had to disconnect all of my outlets, except for the 4 with TV's connected, or BH was not going to waive the outlet activation charge.







Of course, I have since reconnected the outlets in case I want to move a television to a different outlet.


Just keep an eye on the BH contractor and what he writes down on the paper.


----------



## PeterShipp

Which is why the whole thing is so stupid when the wiring is existing. Greg correct me if I am wrong, but no one should be charged for inside wiring if all that is done is an outside drop. This reminds me of the days when Cable Vision, who owned the franchise before TWC and BHN used to charge a monthly fees for how many drops were active.


----------



## RichUF

OK, now you are hitting on why I asked this BHN install question to begin with. I couldn't connect the dots between the "how many TV's are you going to want hooked up" and my media panel which has 20+ coax drops in it (yeah, you read that right).


The entire point of me purchasing the panel was so that I can control what goes where. I don't know how many outlets I will ultimately want to use. What I want is ONE single clean signal provided by BHN to inside my panel. I want verification at ONE TV that this signal is clean and within specs. I have ONE cable box that I rent, and on the other TVs I watch plain old analog.


I did confirm that my video hub is a SquareD Amplified/bi-directional one (model SDM16VAB) with can distribute signal to six locations, so I should be good there. I will NOT be happy if I get charged for six outlets. I've been told that the transfer will be $0, but I'm having a hard time believing that until I actually see it.


----------



## Cruzer

Greg,

I picked up a DVR last week. Never know how I lived w/o it. Question is about the Aux input which is not enabled. Do you have any idea when it might be enabled. (I've found posts back to 12/2002 asking the same question) Scientific Atlanta ain't saying - In fact I think they suggest questions be directed to the service providers.

And 2nd - about the remotes. We have the 8400's (both for the DVR and PACE HD Box) but SA has newer models that they claim have more codes. Since I can't program either my Sony DVD player nor Sony HT system with the remote is there any chance on getting the new remotes?


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cruzer_
> *Greg,
> 
> I picked up a DVR last week. Never know how I lived w/o it. Question is about the Aux input which is not enabled. Do you have any idea when it might be enabled. (I've found posts back to 12/2002 asking the same question) Scientific Atlanta ain't saying - In fact I think they suggest questions be directed to the service providers.
> 
> And 2nd - about the remotes. We have the 8400's (both for the DVR and PACE HD Box) but SA has newer models that they claim have more codes. Since I can't program either my Sony DVD player nor Sony HT system with the remote is there any chance on getting the new remotes?*



My Sony DVD player is also my surround sound system. The DVD functions, but not the sound. How great it would be to control the volume on that from the cable remote. Also I have a Sony TV... and the TV/VIDEO aka... SOURCE button does not work my TV. Is this true? Are there newer remotes? Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## Cruzer

Just talked to a coworker with the same problem. Pace HD box, SA remote and Sony HT. He can't control the Sony HT at all. That makes at least 3 of us.

The only other solution I have is to run the audio from the Pace box to my TV. Then my TV has stereo outputs that I can run to the HT. That way I can control sound with the SA remote (controlling the TV sound out) but, then I lose Dolby Digital output of the Pace box. Also I have to leave the HT on.

I guess I could also plug the HT power into the Pace box and then select it to be switched but then I don't remember if the HT system comes up in video mode or not. Maybe that will work for your system.


----------



## Barry928

Why not buy a programmable / learning remote instead of rewiring your system?


----------



## gmclaughlin

I think I'd have to agree about picking up the learning remote.


Because we have so many remotes deployed, it would be an operational nightmare to introduce yet another flavor of remote into the system. While we do have a couple of different model remotes, we've insisted that they use the same code library.


As for the discussion about numbers of outlets and structured wiring:


We do not charge for programming services (standard cable) provided to any number of outlets in the home. On a normal install, I believe we hook up to 3 outlets at no extra charge.


Even if wiring already exists to the outlet beyond those three, we will charge for connect tv's to outlets beyond those, generally because it takes time, materials and testing to ensure adequate service on those.


But in the structured wiring case, with the outlets already connected, we should only have charged you for the number of TV's (beyond the three) that we connected. Just having the existing outlet live shouldn't be a charge.


The comment about our person coming out to inspect was just that -- a check to see if our contractor was trying to overcharge us for the installation, because we do go back and audit these guys.


----------



## Gilley

Thanks for the clarification on the audit, Greg.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Why not buy a programmable / learning remote instead of rewiring your system?*



I tried that and could not stand the remote... so I returned it. I do know that would likely be the only solution. Just got excited when I heard of a possible new remote. Thanks for the feedback though


----------



## Barry928

The remotes available at local retail are cheap but of poor quality. Peter Shipp sells remotes from Theatermaster and Harmony that are very nice quality and so macro friendly your spouse and guests could run your system with only 30 seconds of instruction.


----------



## Cruzer

Yeah, the holy grail of the perfect learning remote. I have one too but don't really like it. It works well but isn't comfortable in my hand. All I really want is for the SA remote to control my volume, but I guess that's what I get for buying an off-brand HT like Sony.










What I really need is a learning remote that is brain wave activated.

















Greg,

Do you know anything about the enableing of the Aux input on the DVR.

Thanx.


----------



## Barry928

Could you take the component output of the DVR and route it through the component input of the PACE 550?


----------



## jerndl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The remotes available at local retail are cheap but of poor quality. Peter Shipp sells remotes from Theatermaster and Harmony that are very nice quality and so macro friendly your spouse and guests could run your system with only 30 seconds of instruction.*



I respectfully disagree with your assessment of "remotes available at local retail" being of poor quality. I have several Radio Shack remotes (15-1994 and 15-2116) and OFA remotes (older OFA 7800 and the 6131 PVR remote) and have had them for several years. I use one in each room to control equipment all over the house via an IR distrubution system. I also use an RF extender builtin to the 6131 remote. They have been extremely reliable. I also have a pronto remote but it sits on the shelf almost all the time. These remotes are PC programable with the JP1 connector and software and will control virtually any IR device in existance. They can perform nearly all the tasks of the higher end remotes (except for key re-labelling) and in some situations are more powerful. My technology illiterate wife and children can operate my systems with a single push of a button.


The only downside is that there is a learning curve involved with the programming software and the fixed key labels. I can easily afford more expensive remotes but I haven't found anything that provides the ergonomics and power of the JP1 enabled Radio Shack and OFA remotes. The above mentioned Radio Shack models have a high quality "rubbery" feel, have backlit keys and fit in your hand just right. Some of the higher end model are too bulky and don't fit in your hand properly. Who wants to use 2 hands to operate a remote? BTW these remotes are very inexpensive (about $20 to $30 each).


Jay


----------



## Barry928

Glad you like your remotes. Thanks for posting the model numbers. I am a little biased against Radio Shack because the last time I went there a 50 cent adapter was priced at $4. I will not pay that much markup on principle but the remotes sound like a good deal with both macros and the ability to program them with a PC.


I see many people struggling with 4 or 5 remotes and frustrated spouses watching the show in SD because they can't figure out how to switch inputs or can't find the HD channel. $30 seems like a good investment to drop back to only one remote and make your spouse happy.


What remotes are people using right now?


----------



## Thats Classified

In an unrelated question to anyone else with an OTA...I haven't been able to get a signal off my antenna for the locals for the past few days with Directv. Anyone else having a reception problem or could it be something with my antenna or receiver, it had been working fine until recently. I'm in the Melbourne area. Thanks.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> 
> What remotes are people using right now? [/b]



Pronto (the original 1000 series). Love it. 


Yes, it's a little on the large side, but I've gotten quite used to it.


Plus, I couldn't stand other remotes with the labeled buttons that wouldn't fit anything I was trying to do. This way, I can design my own "button" layouts on the touch screen, custom for whatever device is being used at the time.


These can still be found here and there for $75-ish, sometimes less.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *What remotes are people using right now?*



Harmony 659. Very easy to setup using their website and quite comfortable to hold. If there isn't a button already on the remote for a function you need, there is an LCD screen with 6 customizable buttons for any function you may need.


Michael


----------



## mwk

HTM 600 works great, works anywhere in the house.


----------



## cktb2793

Does anybody know of a good DirectTV installer in the Orlando area?


I've never had satellite before and I just ordered the following yesterday:


I'm getting 3 SD-DVR 40's for only 49.99 each with free standard installation. Separately I also ordered the Channel Master Gain Master DIRECTV Triple LNB Dish Combo with Terk BMS-58.


I did a search on "install" and read alot of horror stories about the "free professional installation"


I want it done right so I think I'd rather just pay somebody GOOD to do it right the first time. If anybody has experience with an good installer in my Orlando area that they know will do it an excellent job, I would really appreciate it.


Thanks for any info.


----------



## aforlano

Barry,


I sell both the Home Theater Master MX-700 and the Philips Pronto and iPronto remote solutions for people looking for IR needs. I don't recommend Harmony remotes simply from an ergonomic standpoint. The buttons are (in contrast to the MX-700 and a Pronto) too small for most people to become comfortable with. The other issue that I run into is that the Harmony tends to be a bit advanced for most of my customers, who are looking for 'simple' one-remote solutions.


Bear in mind, I program my remotes for customers who are usually 'technology challenged' and want simplicity, not special features. If, however, you want an IR-based solution, you really can't beat a Pronto. The software (especially with the new Color TSU-7000) allows the programmer a wide range of options to put in just about any feature or macro you can think of. I use channel icons grouped into categories for my customers who just want to browse TV channels. They find it much easier to use then the on-screen EPG (Electronic Programming Guides).


As for the Radio Shack remotes, bear in mind that RS doesn't MAKE a single remote. They buy OEM products and put their names on them. Some of them (like One For All) are decent, albeit limited, remotes. Others are just plain confusing to all but the most advanced users.


Best Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## Barry928

Fred,


Thanks for the info. I use the Theater Master and really like it.


----------



## PeterShipp

Don't forget the Pronto's are in the $400 to well over $1000 price range (plus programming) and the Harmony is in the sub $250 range, so they are really different remotes. If you are looking for the functionality Fred described, the Pronto and other similar remotes are the type to get.


----------



## Gilley

What remote to use if I want to just unify all 5 or 6 remotes for one room with some simple macros? Are the Sony products any good?


----------



## avNeophyte

> Are the Sony products any good?


Not really. Get the Home Theater Master MX-500. I think you can find it for under $100. _Well_ worth it.


----------



## lombana

Need help troubleshooting something.


I've been getting major dropouts one E-Entertainment TV, ShowHD and ESPN-HD on my D* unit. I have found that transponder 8 on SAT C has a signal that is in the dump, can someone that has access to their system check and see if they are showing anything odd on SAT C-8, the other 2 transponders on the same bird are plowing in signal at 90+ average.


Also, in the event of a bad setup outside, does anyone have a good installer that is not going to totally rip me off, D* wanted to send someone out for 70 bucks, considering that they had an installer do the job for free I would hope they could have been a bit better on the tech support dollars.


Thanks in advance,

MIGUEL


----------



## Zampa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *What remote to use if I want to just unify all 5 or 6 remotes for one room with some simple macros? Are the Sony products any good?*



I own a Harmony H659 and it has worked great. I bought mine at thenerds.net for $120. Worth every penny.

http://www.harmonyremote.com 


It has a huge WAF (wife acceptance factor) with the "Play a Movie, Watch TV" type buttons.


The setup was painless and my whole system, with 2 game consoles, DVD player, HD cable, PVR, cd player, receiver, tv, and vhs - this one remote handles them all with ease.


I can't recommend it enough. The form factor works great and the buttons are all where they should be. I took my 7 remotes and put them in a box. This is the only one I need.


But don't take my word for it. Read about it here. http://www.remotecentral.com/sst659/index.html


----------



## jayfl77

Anybody gotten a box from Brighthouse with Firewire yet? Supposedly as of April 1st, cable companies are required to provide a firewire-enabled cable box to anyone that asks. I currently have DirecTV, but i am looking to switch to brighthouse.


----------



## Barry928

I had a firewire SA3250 box for a while after I switched to Brighthouse and it worked perfect. I was recording HD on my computer but since it was not HDCP compatible the only channels I could record were the local broadcast channels flagged record always. If you have one of the Mitsubishi TV's that supports HDCP firewire or a HD VHS deck this stb makes sense. I am now waiting for BHN to release the SA8000HD DVR sometime in September.


----------



## Cruzer

And all we wanted was to control our volume...


"WAF" -- I love it.


Which now I'm wondering why doesn't the volume contol on the cable company supplied remote adjust the volume output on the cable company supplied cable box. If it did then that problem would be solved wouldn't it? You can adjust with the buttons on the box but not with the buttons on the remote.


And another thing. I broke out my learning remote (because Barry reminded me I had one). Now I remember that the problem was that I had to switch from "CBL" to "AMP" and back each time I wanted to control volume and switch channels. The device select buttons are on the top of the remote and the vol/ch buttons on the bottom requiring two handed operation. I got to have all my the buttons I use within reach of my thumb.

I'll check out that Theater Master MX-500. http://www.remotecentral.com/mx500/ 

For under $100 it might be worth it. I'm a little biased against RS too and it makes me cringe to see their logo on electronics.


My current remote: http://www.remotecentral.com/vl900/


----------



## Barry928

The Theatermaster has the audio "Punch thru" capability that adjusts volume on the amp no matter what source is selected. I have an excel document I can post that maps the entire remote as a tool for planning your custom labels and macros. The models above the 500 are programmable from a PC.


----------



## PeterShipp

Those Sony remotes should be burned, including that horrid touchscreen model they make. Get an MX or a Harmony.


----------



## jerndl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The models above the 500 are programmable from a PC.*



Even the 600 is not programmable (it is basically a RF verison of the 500). The 700 and 800 are PC progammable. FYI, there is an after market device and software for about $80 called IRClone-MX that allows you to backup and program your MX-500/600 to/from a PC. This place sells the HTM MX-500 and the IRClone stuff for $173. If you are OK with a fairly large remote this is a pretty good choice. IMO it is a good idea to get a remote that can be progammed from a PC if you are doing anything beyond a simple configuration. It would be a real drag to spend hours and hours to perfect your config only to lose it and have no backup.


I recently looked at the functionality of the Harmony H659. It looks like a good choice also, especially at the discounted price mentioned in the previous post. I looked at the Harmony remotes a year or 2 ago and they were way over priced and didn't have near enough buttons. Their newer models appear to be much better and less expensive.


Jay


----------



## mwk

Barry that would be great if you could post that Excel sheet.

I have the 600, I have all my equipment programmed but haven't

programmed any macros or punch thru


----------



## Barry928

Here is the excel planner for the theater master remote.

 

mx500planner.zip 10.9765625k . file


----------



## waters

I have an SA 3250HD with firewire. I picked it up last week, but forgot the power cord so had to go back this week so I could actually plug it in.


It works just the same as the 3100 for watching HDTV. However it is not recognised by my JVC 30000 DVHS machine. That just shows I- on the display. If I unplug the firewire from the 3250 and wire in my Panasonic ATSC tuner, the JVC recognises that as I-1. So here are some questions for the group.


1. There are two firewire connectors. Was the CSR correct in telling me that the one nearest the edge of the receiver is the active one?

2. Does the firewire need to be activated by Brighthouse? If so what do I ask for?

3. Is there a 3250 menu to switch to firewire? I can't find a menu that refers to firewire.

4. A Brighthouse engineer told me that the component outputs would switch off when the firewire is active. IS that correct? My component outputs have been on 100% of the time.


----------



## Barry928

George,


1. Both firewire connectors are active.

2. No, the firewire is active.

3. No, however the firewire output does not display menus at all.

4. Not sure. All outputs should be active simultaneously. The DVI works at the same time as the firewire.


Its more important to power up the devices in the correct order. Power up the JVC first. Don't plug in anything else when you are troubleshooting the 3250 and the JVC.


----------



## RudyT

I have the 3250hd

Firewire is active for all digital channels unless record never is enabled for that channel.

Most of the HD channels require a receiver that is 5C enabled.

Firewire and component are active at same time

Both firewire ports are active


----------



## Cloudscout

I've had Dish Network for 5 1/2 years. I recently decided to switch to Brighthouse cable so I could actually use my DVHS VCR. When I scheduled the install, I explained exactly what I needed and confirmed TWICE that the installers would come out with a box that had the 1394/Firewire port. This morning they show up and they have the PACE box. No 1394 port. When I asked them about it they had no idea what I was talking about (no surprise).


So what do I do? Do I call Brighthouse and let them know what I need and have them send someone else out or can I just drop by a Brighthouse office and exchange the PACE box for the 3250HD? What is the 3250 like? What channels will I be able to record via the Firewire port?


----------



## samsterdog

Of the people that have the 3250HD and use the firewire output -

Is there any noticeable improvement/difference in the picture quality?


----------



## Barry928

Cloudscout,


The 3250 is so specialized most BHN staff will not have any idea what you are talking about. You need to have the workorder say SA3250HD so the special box gets loaded on the installers truck. Try one more time to call BHN and if they are acting confused then PM Greg McLaughlin on this forum to help with your order.



Samsterdog,


The difference between firewire and DVI would not be noticeable but the improvement over analog component is worth the upgrade.


----------



## Cloudscout

Thanks, Barry.


I talked to someone from BHN on the phone earlier this afternoon and they said they were going to get the information and call me back. Two hours later they hadn't called me back so I just took it upon myself to head up to the Altamonte location to see if I could do a swap there. The person said they didn't have that box right now and that I should call in the morning to see if they could get it for me.


I called BHN back and talked to someone who seemed to know exactly what I was talking about. She said I could head to the All American location and they'd swap it out for me there. When I got there, the line was really long and after 20 minutes I get to the window and the woman had no clue what I was talking about. They swore up and down that there was no such thing as the 3250HD.


I left BHN and called customer service again. The person I talked to said she had never heard of such a box but after I explained what I had gone through she said she would research it and call me back right away. She called back and said that, yes, they have that box but that they couldn't swap it out for me at the BHN office, they would have to actually send an installer out to swap it out for me. She said they couldn't get anyone out here before Friday which sucks because I head out of town on Wednesday and won't be back for two weeks. When I told her that, she said she was going to talk to a supervisor to see if they could get someone here tomorrow somehow.


With all of this hassle, I'm beginning to regret my decision to leave Dish Network.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Cloudscout,
> 
> 
> The 3250 is so specialized most BHN staff will not have any idea what you are talking about. You need to have the workorder say SA3250HD so the special box gets loaded on the installers truck. Try one more time to call BHN and if they are acting confused then PM Greg McLaughlin on this forum to help with your order.
> 
> 
> 
> Samsterdog,
> 
> 
> The difference between firewire and DVI would not be noticeable but the improvement over analog component is worth the upgrade.*



Thanks for the info Barry. I have a Mits 65909 w/ Firewire, but w/o DVI, so I have been interested in this box for a while. I was thinking of holding out for the HD PVR, and would still like it (although I don't know whether it will have Firewire), but I'd also like to check out the diff over component. I had been communicating with Greg, via PM, about getting a 3250 before the 4/1 deadline, but when there was a delay in release, and it seemed like the HD PVR would be out shortly, I told him I'd wait. With the HD PVR not due until at least September, I think I'll contact BH to get a 3250.


One more question, if I may: My current 3200(?) does not give a preview while on HD channels, but I have seen a neighbor's Pace box that does. Does the 3250 do preview in HD mode?


----------



## waters

My SA3250 HD set top box is now works so thanks everyone for the help.

My problem was that I just did not get everything right at the same time.

Once I

1. Powered on the JVC first and tuned to the I- input

2. Connect the firewire from JVC to the cable box

3. Tuned to a digital channel

the SA box was recognised.


I think my main problem was that the SA box was set to default to channel 2 after a power cycle, so after my first power cycle/reboot when trying to make things work, I was on an analog channel, and had no idea that the firewire is not supposed to connect in that configuration.


To Cloudscout,

I was able to swap out my SA3100HD for an SA 3250HD at the BHN counter in Melbourne. No lines to get to the counter there. The counter representative at first denied there was a 3250HD box, but was helpful enough to call an engineer who told her the procedure to get one out of the warehouse. Since there were none ready, they had to download their BHN software to it before it was ready to give to me, so I did have to wait 45 minutes for the box to appear. (I actually went for lunch while it was ogt ready). Things went very smoothly. I think I was also helped behind the scenes by Greg, since I had alerted him on what I was doing. Greg is always a great help.


----------



## Cloudscout

Which channels are you able to record from? I'm sure you can record all the local channels but can you record any of the others like Discovery HD or TNT HD or HBO and Showtime HD? How about INHD or HDNet?


----------



## Barry928

If the device you are using to record is HDCP compliant then you may record any HD channel that is flagged "copy always" and "copy once". You may not record channels flagged copy never which I believe right now only applies to the PPV channels. Since BHN does not yet have HD PPV you should be able to record all the current HD channels.


----------



## jabetcha

Summer? Time for a new thread......


----------



## theBlaze74




> Quote:
> One more question, if I may: My current 3200(?) does not give a preview while on HD channels, but I have seen a neighbor's Pace box that does. Does the 3250 do preview in HD mode?



Im in Orlando. Bright House just installed my "Pace" box whatever that means, and now I do get preview in HD mode. If you call them they will come out and install one in your house.


My problem is that the HD picture keeps dropping out now. Sigh, I have to call them back.


Also, I don't see the 1394 on this thing. I do see a usb port on the front. Firewire was one of the reasons I had them put it in. Am I missing something? Perhaps the phone rep thought DVI and firewire were the same thing?


Anyway, does anyone know if you can capture HDTV from these "Pace" boxes? Either to a VCR? or to a HTPC? Also, the Pace is different from the 3250? TIA


----------



## Barry928

Brighthouse HD hardware

SA3100HD component analog video output only

SA3250HD component analog, DVI and firewire capability

DC-550HD component analog or DVI


Most BHN HD customers use the original 3100HD but if you have a DVI input on your display you can qualify for the PACE 550. The 3250HD is the only current firewire solution but BHN has a very small supply of these boxes.


DVI video cannot be recorded on any device so your only HD recording solutions for cable remain the firewire 3250 output to a HDCP compatible device like HD-VHS or the long awaited HD DVR.


----------



## theBlaze74

Wow, thanks for the quick reply Barry. Then what about this article I read that cable operators need to supply a firewire enabled cable box to anyone who asks? Will they give me one of the SA3250HD units?
http://stupidevilbastard.com/index/s...tv_to_your_pc/


----------



## theBlaze74

Also, the colors are so saturated on my new Pace box, that they are bleeding in to each other. Of course, part of the problem is that the colors are too hot on my new projector anyway, but this picture looks terrible.


I wonder if it would look better if I connected the DVI on the box to a vga adapter and then in to the vga in on my projector. (my projector does not have a dvi in.)


Oh, and one more thing. I'm trying to watch this race, but the FOX HD channel is off the air for me?! Anyone else have this problem? The ST def Fox channel is working.


----------



## Barry928

Yes, cable companies are required to provide a firewire enabled stb when requested.


The DVI to vga solution does not work due to HDCP.


The problem with WOFL-DT was posted in the other local off air thread. They changed their PSIP tables so you need to do a channel rescan to find the new virtual channel which is now 22.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...07#post4015007


----------



## theBlaze74

Wow, thanks again for the instant answers. Guess I need to get on the phone and ask again for a firewire enabled box. (That's what I asked for when they gave me this one.)


----------



## Barry928

Read the previous posts regarding the SA3250HD and you will quickly realize it is so rare that 99% of the staff at BHN does not know it exists. If your work order does not clearly state SA3250HD you will get the wrong box. If you do not have an HDCP capatible recording device it is not going to allow you to record any HD channels except the locals.


----------



## jerndl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *If you do not have an HDCP capatible recording device it is not going to allow you to record any HD channels except the locals.*



This alphabet soup of acronyms is confusing sometimes. I believe what you need to record is a device (i.e. D-VHS deck) that is 5C compliant. HDCP is the copy protecting system for DVI connected devices, not for firewire.


Jay


----------



## Barry928

Jay,


I can always count on you to hang back and watch for me to say anything the slightest bit inaccurate and then jump in and correct me. I am just trying to help people and I do make the assumption they will do a little research on their own but your little correction posts really takes the wind out of my sails. I am DONE answering posts for a while!


----------



## jerndl

Barry,


I'm sorry you feel that way. I'm just trying to help people here also. My posts are in no way intended to be confrontational or directed against you personally. This technology and terminology can be very confusing to all of us from time to time. I can and often do make mistakes or get mixed up when I post something. When I do I would hope that someone would post a followup to clarify or correct it as long as it was done in a courteous manner.


Jay


----------



## Barry928

Well then here is your chance to help people directly. I will hang back and wait for your mistakes then reply in a courteous manner. Enjoy.


----------



## jerndl

Have a happy 4th of July


----------



## theBlaze74

Happy FFing 4th.


----------



## theBlaze74

Well, I appreciate the help from both of you. Do either of you know if the SA3250HD will allow me to switch between 4:3 and 16:9?


----------



## gmclaughlin

Gee, take it easy on Barry, Jerndl. I count on him to educate me too.


Plus Barry usually gets to the answers before me, which saves me the typing effort.


----------



## mwk

Barry, I enjoy your post you provide a lot of good info.


Also thanks for the excel sheet for the remote.


I Hope you continue to participate


Mike


----------



## mwk

Barry, I enjoy your post you provide a lot of good info.


Also thanks for the excel sheet for the remote.


I Hope you continue to participate


Mike


----------



## dgmayor

I don't post much, but I read daily. I appreciate everyone's input and information. Nothing at all against Barry, because I find your posts to be a wealth of information, but if someone can add or correct anything, by all means, keep it up. I hope nobody takes it personal if someone corrects them. We all make some mistakes or get info mixed up, and the only way to keep all this stuff straight is if we have the correct info.


I'm in the computer field, and there's definately times when I will give information and find out later that I might have mixed something up or what not. I'm very happen when a coworker can correct an error I've made or said, because it just means we make a good team. I view these type of forums the same way. We're all here to help each other out, and if someone has different or better information about something than someone else, it's only a win-win situation to me.


Anyways, enough of my pep talk! Barry, Jay, Greg, everyone, keep the knowledge flowing!


----------



## Barry928

I'm sorry I got angry on July 4th but this thing with jerndl has been building up with me for a while.


I don't have a problem at all if someone corrects something I posted but to be corrected by someone who only participates in this thread to pick at just my posts is very irritating. Jay says he wants to help others but I can't find a single post in our local threads this year when that happened.


As far as the inaccuracy of the information I posted regarding HD copy protection. I knew before I posted it 5C was the correct term for firewire copy protection but intentionally used the more generic HDCP term to avoid introducing another abbreviation since the marketing departments of the major manufacturers seem to be avoiding the term 5C, and I honestly thought it would create more confusion than help. I can see now that was wrong.


----------



## jerndl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *I'm sorry I got angry on July 4th but this thing with jerndl has been building up with me for a while.*



Barry,


Just for kicks I did a search for my posts in the local forums and I only found 2 posts where I was "hanging back" to "jump in and correct you". This means there had been only one "correcting" post before the recent post where you blew a gasket. How could this be "building up with you for a while" when it had happened only once before? You make it sound like I was attacking you on a daily basis. Regarding your statement where you can't find a single post where I have helped others. I'll leave it to the other forum members to decide whether or not I have been helpful. I have been an AVS forum member for over 4 years and have over 2000 posts. I have asked for help many times and I'd like to think that I have given help as much as I have asked.


I'd prefer to end the discussion of this issue and this is my last post about it on this forum. I'll let you have the last word.


Jay


----------



## Barry928

Jay,


I guess I just notice more when senior members on the forum decide to post so when you jump in then leave for 4 months then come back with the same pattern it looked personal. I will let this drop as well and take a break away from the forums. Goodbye.


----------



## raymac

Barry,


Don't leave, you are a valued member of this community. I have gotten more important and to the point info from you than from anyone with the possible exception of Mr. Mclaughlin.


----------



## msteelefl

This isn't specifically related to HD, but has anyone else noticed the time on their Brighthouse cable box being incorrect? It used to be within a second or so of reference time, but now it's approximately 40 seconds fast. This creates a problem on the SA8000 when recording as I miss the last 40 seconds of a show. Usually no big deal, but when a show runs right up against the top or bottom of the hour, you're kind of left hanging.


Mark


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by msteelefl_
> *This isn't specifically related to HD, but has anyone else noticed the time on their Brighthouse cable box being incorrect? It used to be within a second or so of reference time, but now it's approximately 40 seconds fast. This creates a problem on the SA8000 when recording as I miss the last 40 seconds of a show. Usually no big deal, but when a show runs right up against the top or bottom of the hour, you're kind of left hanging.
> 
> 
> Mark*



If you go into your 'Series Manager' options, you can set each show to record one minute earlier and one minute longer if you need to compensate for this time descrepency.


BTW, have you rebooted your box recently? Hold down your power button for approx. 10 seconds, and wait for thre reboot. See if the re-acquires the correct time from Brighthouse's servers.


Just a thought.


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> BTW, have you rebooted your box recently?
> 
> Fred Forlano



You mean others can go extended periods without the box rebooting? I have the SA3250HD and the non-HD DVR. Both reboot quite often.


One consistent way is when I am surfing channels quickly in the HD area, and change the direction of surfing, I will get a reboot. If both boxes are on, both will reboot at exactly the same instant.


----------



## gimphboi

I've been reading through this thread and have seen a couple of dates offered for the BHN HD PVR's. I believe the latest date from Greg is September. Does that still stand? Also, is there now an official waiting list that I can sign up for? I know some people were PM'ing Greg, but I am just wondering if I call BHN will the CSR take my name down?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## msteelefl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aforlano_
> *If you go into your 'Series Manager' options, you can set each show to record one minute earlier and one minute longer if you need to compensate for this time descrepency.
> 
> 
> BTW, have you rebooted your box recently? Hold down your power button for approx. 10 seconds, and wait for thre reboot. See if the re-acquires the correct time from Brighthouse's servers.
> 
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Fred Forlano
> 
> Higher Definition*



Thanks Fred,

I know you can modify this setting, but the point is you shouldn't have to - since the time use to be dead on. I have rebooted the box a few times, but I still see the problem. The easiest way to see this problem is to pull up the on-screen guide. The time is dispalyed on the right - HH:MM:SS. Compare this to a known accurate source like this one .

I put a call into Brighthouse and they are looking into the problem.


Mark


----------



## theBlaze74

Does anyone know if any of the HDTV PCI cards are able to record BHN? Such as this one http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=401229


----------



## gmclaughlin




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by raymac_
> *Barry,
> 
> 
> Don't leave, you are a valued member of this community. I have gotten more important and to the point info from you than from anyone with the possible exception of Mr. Mclaughlin.*



I cede the "possible exception". I've learned more from Barry than anyone possibly could have learned from me. I vote for Barry hanging around and posting some more.


Did this really start over him saying HDCP instead of 5C? That's it?


----------



## Impala1ss

Hey guys - can't we all just get a long(neck)? Barry - we need ya'.


----------



## kishi23

Any chance we will have HD PVR in time for the olympics on NBC? Thanks

Kishi


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kishi23_
> *Any chance we will have HD PVR in time for the olympics on NBC? Thanks
> 
> Kishi*



Found this in another thread. Guy is on the Tampa system. Hopefully they come soon

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=420974


----------



## Barry928

All,


Thanks for the words of support. I took some time to sit back and reevaluate my role on AVS and realized the years I have spent here have been filled with joy as I learned a great deal about my favorite hobby and at the same time passed on knowledge to the new people just getting started in HD. Now, 3 years later I still enjoy helping others but the thought of spending a great deal of additional time to research the facts of every post for complete verified accuracy has left me feeling reluctant to participate.


I will instead concentrate on improving the OD website in an effort to help a larger number of people.


----------



## waters

My view of the any forum is that the collective knowledge of the team, is greater than the knowledge of any one individual.


I have never thought I was required to be technically perfect every time. I try to make accurate posts, but (even with a Ph.D. under my belt,) I am only human. That's where the collective knowledge comes in. If there's something wrong, others quickly put it right and I can edit my post. That way when the threads are read in the archive, the answers are the best collective knowledge of the team.


With the engineering reports we write at work, one person makes his or her best effort, then the reviewers go over it with a fine tooth comb to ensure the details are right in the final product. That's the way I thought forums were supposed to work too. Am I wrong?


----------



## jabetcha

For those out there who are currently running the PACE, what kind of issues have you seen with the box lately? I finally got mine about 3 weeks ago.


I've got it connected via DVI and S-Video to my Hitachi 51SWX-20B and the image looks much brighter and clearer than the old 3100HD box when viewing HD channels through the DVI cable. I am very pleased with the down-conversion to S-Video and even Composite looks decent.


During the lightning storms recently, I have noticed that the box behaves strangely. The box is plugged into a surge suppressor, and if there is a surge or slight drop in power (without the power going completely off) the box will continue to "appear" to function (changing channels, EPG) normally, but no digital channels are displayed (SD or HD). Analog channels continue to function. This occurs on both DVI and S-Video outputs. I must do a manual reboot of the box. This has happend at least twice in the last week.


Has anyone else observed this behavior?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> Any chance we will have HD PVR in time for the olympics on NBC? Thanks



Yeah it is called NBC - 24hr delay.............


Been away for awhile and was hoping to find out that ESPN was added to BHN







- anything new Greg? I know this isn't your decision so just checking again as usual


----------



## sam0u8




> Quote:
> Been away for awhile and was hoping to find out that ESPN was added to BHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - anything new Greg? I know this isn't your decision so just checking again as usual [/b]



I'm very interested in this as well. I got Voom along with Bighthouse and after having Voom for a month I've come to realize the only channel i watch on Voom is ESPNHD. I know that brighthouse is trying to give us all the channels we would normally get on SD (Discovery, TNT) for free and not include them in the HD tier. However if I'm willing to pay $50 a month for basically one channel I would definitely be willing to pay the $10 for the HD tier if ESPNHD was added to it. I'm not sure if that is a hang up in the negotiations but I'd thought i'd let you know what one brighthouse subscriber is willing to pay for this channel.


----------



## JH2003

I find that the Pace STB will occasionally lose the program guide. Rebooting sometimes helps. It does seem to return in a day or so.


----------



## gmclaughlin




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by msteelefl_
> *This isn't specifically related to HD, but has anyone else noticed the time on their Brighthouse cable box being incorrect? It used to be within a second or so of reference time, but now it's approximately 40 seconds fast. This creates a problem on the SA8000 when recording as I miss the last 40 seconds of a show. Usually no big deal, but when a show runs right up against the top or bottom of the hour, you're kind of left hanging.
> 
> 
> Mark*




For those still riveted to the screen awaiting more word on this gripping issue, it's finally fixed. We did a processor upgrade and somebody set something up wrong.


----------



## ddeloach

Thank you to BHN and TNT HD for the wonderful Thursday and Friday coverage in HD.


A royal negative for ABC, now broadcasting in SD for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Cloudscout

I finally got my SA3250HD on Tuesday and I'm quite happy now... except today it stopped displaying Discovery HD and WMFE-HD in high definition. For some reason it displays these two channels in 480p. It was working fine yesterday. All of the other HD channels (Showtime HD, HBO HD, INHD, INHD2, HDNet, HDNet Movies, TNT HD, etc.) all display correctly in 1080i. It's just Discovery HD and WMFE-HD that get scaled down to 480p. I called support and they have no idea what the problem is. They had me reboot the box which didn't fix anything and said that they would need to schedule a repair visit. Unfortunately, I head out of town tomorrow and won't be back for two weeks and the girlfriend wouldn't have any idea how to explain the problem to the techs.


Anybody have any idea what the problem is?


----------



## Cloudscout

More information... I have a Sony 61" 4:3 set. What sucks about this TV is that it automatically forces any 1080i signal into a 16:9 letterboxed display. The nice thing about the SA3250HD is that it let's me specify my TV's capabilities and then displays the image in the best way it can. I have told the SA3250HD that I have a 4:3 screen that is capable of displaying 480p and 1080i. It is smart enough to display all SD content as 480p and all HD content as 1080i... except for the two channels I just mentioned.


After I made the previous post I decided to remove the 480p option and told the SA3250HD that my TV was only capable of displaying 1080i. Now both Discovery HD and WMFE-HD display correctly but all of the SD channels get upconverted to 1080i as well which is not what I want since, as I said, my TV forces 1080i into a letterboxed 16:9 portion of the screen which causes 4:3 content in 1080i to show up as a smaller square in the middle of the screen instead of filling the entire TV.


So right now I'm stuck. For some reason the SA3250HD thinks that those two channels need to be downscaled to 480p in order to be viewed on my TV even though the other 1080i channels display correctly.


Suggestions (that don't include buying a new TV, please)?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> Thank you to BHN and TNT HD for the wonderful Thursday and Friday coverage in HD.



Putting something on TNT HD doesn't make it HD. In fact most of what is shown on that channel is not HD. I am not as anti that channel as many others, but BHN has often stated that they have to be careful of bandwidth and so far TNT is one hugh waste of bandwidth.


Point is - no coverage from British Open is or has been in HD - it was just stretched...........


----------



## Spriteman

I don't think the picture was stretched in the TNT broadcast of the British Open on thur/fri -- at least not the way a lot of TNT-HD content is zoomed/stretched. the telecast was definetly not HD. I would guess it was 480p similar to what the HD fox channel has been showing for a while now. of course, I never saw any promotional stuff from TNT-HD stating the broadcast was hi-def -- so at least they weren't marketing it as such.


----------



## ddeloach

Maybe so, but it sure looked a lot better than ABC. It was marketed as HD on HDTV Galaxy and the TNT website. These indicated 1080i. Maybe it was upconverted, stretched, whatever. It still looked a lot better.


----------



## theBlaze74

Sorry if I sound impatient, but has anyone successfully used one of the QAM PCI cards to record HD from BHN? I wanted to find out before buying a card and the phone reps don't even know what QAM is.


----------



## jerndl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by theBlaze74_
> *Sorry if I sound impatient, but has anyone successfully used one of the QAM PCI cards to record HD from BHN? I wanted to find out before buying a card and the phone reps don't even know what QAM is.*



My understanding is that the PC cards will only record QAM that is not encrypted. Here's what Greg of BHN said in previous post regarding someone wanting to use their TV's builtin HDTV tuner with QAM capability:


> Quote:
> 2) QAM decoder in the set -- This will function only for unencrypted channels, and our digital channels are all encrypted. Hooking cable into the back of the set will only give you access to the analog channels (~2-98). People in other cable operations have had some luck with doing so based on the encryption capability and policy of the local operator.



This would imply that the PC HDTV cards will not work for recording HDTV on BHN.


Jay


----------



## PeterShipp

That is how I would interpret it, all of Bright House's digital channels are encrypted, so unless the QAM decoder has a CableCard slot, and you get a card from BH (I don't think its even available yet), it will not work.


This provokes a question. I wonder if BH's policy will be to continue to encrypt the same channels that are unencrypted in analog. There is a lot of hardware coming out with clear QAM and CableCard capabilities, and many if not all of those customers are not going to be happy with the results, especially when they call customer service and the reps have no clue what the customer is asking about.


BTW, just to put things in perspective, it has been less than a year since the FCC, CE manufacturers and the cable industry agreed on a clear QAM standard. This is just the beginning.


----------



## lowmazda

Thinking about ordering the HD service through Bright House. Is there any tricks or magic words I need to use in order to get the SA3250 box? Want to use it to time-shift while we are waiting for the HD-DVR's. Thanks


Note: Went to BH office here in Orlando and they only had the 3100 available for me to take home. Can the 3250's be picked up in the offices?


----------



## RudyT

You have to say you need the firewire output. Have the operator annotate the work order that you need the 3250HD. Do not schedule a weekend install. Weekends are covered mostly by subcontractors who do not seem to be as well trained as BH installers.( sorry Greg but that is my experience). The installer I had was the area supervisor who did a great job, but he said they only had a few in the warehouse and most people had returned them.


Note if you do not have a DVHS recorder with 5C this is a waste of time according to Barry almost all the channels are encrypted. Even with a DVHS / 5C I can not record HBO, Discovery, PBS, or UPN.


----------



## Jonathan68

I'm a new Brighthouse HD subscriber, would anyone know why I'm not receiving Brighthouse HD channels in 1080i? My TV (a Mitsubishi 46" HDTV compatible) displays these in 480p, that's not correct, is it? The screen is displaying letterboxes and/or sidebars, depending on the channel. My TV's owners manual says that when it receives a 1080i signal it automatically displays full screen without the letterboxes or sidebars.


I checked the Central Florida Digital Cable website, they indicated that most of the local channels are braodcasting in 1080i, with the exception of Fox.


I also double-checked the installation, making sure the green, red and blue cables were in the right outlets, and they were. I didn't see a switch on the Pace box or anything in its settings menu that could help me.


Can anyone help me with this? My cable was installed by a BH supervisor, so I'm not too confident in having them back out here. He seemed to think everything was correct.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jonathan68_
> *I'm a new Brighthouse HD subscriber, would anyone know why I'm not receiving Brighthouse HD channels in 1080i? My TV (a Mitsubishi 46" HDTV compatible) displays these in 480p, that's not correct, is it? The screen is displaying letterboxes and/or sidebars, depending on the channel. My TV's owners manual says that when it receives a 1080i signal it automatically displays full screen without the letterboxes or sidebars.
> 
> 
> I checked the Central Florida Digital Cable website, they indicated that most of the local channels are braodcasting in 1080i, with the exception of Fox.
> 
> 
> I also double-checked the installation, making sure the green, red and blue cables were in the right outlets, and they were. I didn't see a switch on the Pace box or anything in its settings menu that could help me.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with this? My cable was installed by a BH supervisor, so I'm not too confident in having them back out here. He seemed to think everything was correct.*



Howdy!


Odds are, the tech who installed your box did not go into the menu and do a 'setup' for the box. Here's the simple way to do this yourself:


1) Turn on box and TV so you can see a HD channel

2) Hold down the '#' button on your cable box remote control for approx. 5 seconds. A menu screen will appear.

3) Use the arrow keys and the select button to highlight the resolution settings, and change them to 1080i (or 'Pass' if your TV can display both 1080i and 720p). Also check your aspect ratio settings and make sure you are set for 16:9 vs 4:3.

4) Exit the menu.


That's all there is to it. Unfortunately, some of the Brighthouse subcontractors are, um, less then up-to-par, when it comes to HDTV installation (sorry Greg).


If you have any more questions, please feel free to post.


Don't forget to join us this Saturday for the CFHDS meeting!


Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## samsterdog

Last night during "The Grid", did anyone else notice the sound was not sync'd to the video? After some commercials it seemed better than others, but never quite right. Sometimes the people were talking and I thought I was watching a dubbed movie!


----------



## Impala1ss

_Originally posted by Jonathan68_

*I'm a new Brighthouse HD subscriber, would anyone know why I'm not receiving Brighthouse HD channels in 1080i? My TV (a Mitsubishi 46" HDTV compatible) displays these in 480p, that's not correct, is it? The screen is displaying letterboxes and/or sidebars, depending on the channel. My TV's owners manual says that when it receives a 1080i signal it automatically displays full screen without the letterboxes or sidebars.QUOTE][


Maybe it was set up correctly. If so all you have to do is press the # key and it will switch from 1080i to 420p, and back aagin when pressed again.*


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Last night during "The Grid", did anyone else notice the sound was not sync'd to the video?



yeh, I noticed it too. don't think it was a BHN issue though. one of the threads in the HD Programming forum regarding The Grid had many individuals stating they were noticing lip sync issues. it didn' matter which service they subscribed to -- Voom, D*, cable, OTA -- it was noticed by many throughout the country.


----------



## Jonathan68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aforlano_
> *Howdy!
> 
> 
> Odds are, the tech who installed your box did not go into the menu and do a 'setup' for the box. Here's the simple way to do this yourself:
> 
> 
> 1) Turn on box and TV so you can see a HD channel
> 
> 2) Hold down the '#' button on your cable box remote control for approx. 5 seconds. A menu screen will appear.
> 
> 3) Use the arrow keys and the select button to highlight the resolution settings, and change them to 1080i (or 'Pass' if your TV can display both 1080i and 720p). Also check your aspect ratio settings and make sure you are set for 16:9 vs 4:3.
> 
> 4) Exit the menu.
> 
> 
> That's all there is to it. Unfortunately, some of the Brighthouse subcontractors are, um, less then up-to-par, when it comes to HDTV installation (sorry Greg).
> 
> 
> If you have any more questions, please feel free to post.
> 
> 
> Don't forget to join us this Saturday for the CFHDS meeting!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Fred Forlano
> 
> Higher Definition*



Hi Fred,


Thanks for your help, you were right, both the resolution and aspect settings were not set properly. I changed them to 1080 and 16:9, and the display went fullscreen on some channels, but not on any of the broadcast network channels. I thought that the broadcast networks (with the exception of Fox) broadcast in 1080 HD during prime time? Is this not correct?


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jonathan68_
> *Hi Fred,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, you were right, both the resolution and aspect settings were not set properly. I changed them to 1080 and 16:9, and the display went fullscreen on some channels, but not on any of the broadcast network channels. I thought that the broadcast networks (with the exception of Fox) broadcast in 1080 HD during prime time? Is this not correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not exactly. Depending on the broadcaster, the material they air in prime time may or may not be in HD. Not to mention, that programming may be broadcast in SD and upconverted to HD. If the source material is 4:3, then it will be broadcast on the HD station in 4:3 as well. Check out www.orlandodigital.tv to get additional information on what programs are being broadcast in HD.


If you are looking for all programs to fill your screen, you will have to use the 'stretch' mode either on your TV or on the cable box. To activate the cable box stretch mode, hit the "#" key to toggle between 'Normal', 'Stretch' and 'Zoom' modes. On your TV remote, the button marked 'Format' should do the same thing, but may not stretch the signals being fed as HD from the broadcast networks. If they are 4:3 upconversions, then the network or local station are adding the bars on the sides of the image before sending them to you, in essence, fooling your set into thinking the source image is 16:9.


If you have more questions, please do not hesitate to post.


Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## PeterShipp

You can't control the aspect ratio of 4:3 material inserted into a 16:9 widescreen by the network. In other words they are always transmitting a 1080i or 720p signal, however if they are not getting a HD feed from the network, they are inserting the original 4:3 image into the 16:9 field and filling the rest in with bars. The pace box and TV thinks it is full HD and there is not much you can do about it. Only thing you can do is zoom in, but that's not going to be perfect and will probably not look too good. I would suggest living with it or watching the SD version of the channel.


I don't know if that was your problem but I get that question often.


----------



## Gator5000e

Should we all give up on BHN getting ESPN HD at this point in time? A few months ago Greg had hinted at some cool HD additions and TNT arrived. But there has been nothing since.


(TNT is ok, but I watched The Fifth Element last night and it did not look like the movie was broadcast in HD. It look like it was formatted for 4:3 and stretched to 16:9 as it seemed a lot of side info I am used to watching on the DVD was missing. )


Anyway, would love any rumors of ESPN HD coming to BHN anytime soon. I know the programming is limited but Sprotscenter and the baseball games they show look good and their HD schedule sasy a number of preseason football games will be in HD. So lets go, BHN!!!


----------



## Gator5000e

Should we all give up on BHN getting ESPN HD at this point in time? A few months ago Greg had hinted at some cool HD additions and TNT arrived. But there has been nothing since.


(TNT is ok, but I watched The Fifth Element last night and it did not look like the movie was broadcast in HD. It look like it was formatted for 4:3 and stretched to 16:9 as it seemed a lot of side info I am used to watching on the DVD was missing. )


Anyway, would love any rumors of ESPN HD coming to BHN anytime soon. I know the programming is limited but Sprotscenter and the baseball games they show look good and their HD schedule sasy a number of preseason football games will be in HD. So lets go, BHN!!!


----------



## Doctor52

Do any of you leave your PACE box on when you turn your TV off? The directions "strongly recommend" that you set the remote to turn the box off when it turns the TV off. But having it set up this way, sometimes the TV gets the signal and the box doesn't, throwing off the sync; and I have to go and manually turn one off.


Is it safe to leave the box on all of the time?


----------



## Gator5000e

Was hoping someone could help with a quick answer. My parents just got a Samsung DLP 50" HDTV. BHN just installed the Pace box, which I am not familiar with. IT is set up to output wide screen on the TV and 16:9 on the Pace, but all SD channels have bars on them, even the channels 0-200+. The Box is using a DVI input. Is this a limitation of the DVI input? If I run Component will the SD channels stretch to fill the TV like the SA box does?


Am trying to set this up now so any thought appreciated.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gator5000e_
> *Was hoping someone could help with a quick answer. My parents just got a Samsung DLP 50" HDTV. BHN just installed the Pace box, which I am not familiar with. IT is set up to output wide screen on the TV and 16:9 on the Pace, but all SD channels have bars on them, even the channels 0-200+. The Box is using a DVI input. Is this a limitation of the DVI input? If I run Component will the SD channels stretch to fill the TV like the SA box does?
> 
> 
> Am trying to set this up now so any thought appreciated.*



Try setting it to "PASSTRHOUGH" and "4:3" and let the TV control the picture. That's what I do. The Switcher and the stretching modules in the TV are most likely better than whats in the PACE. Also you won't have the lines that you are complaining about.


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Doctor52_
> *Do any of you leave your PACE box on when you turn your TV off? The directions "strongly recommend" that you set the remote to turn the box off when it turns the TV off. But having it set up this way, sometimes the TV gets the signal and the box doesn't, throwing off the sync; and I have to go and manually turn one off.
> 
> 
> Is it safe to leave the box on all of the time?*



Leave the Pace box on. I don't think it really turns anything off internally when you do turn it off, it only turns off the video signal. Plus, I find it annoying for it to default to channel 3 when you do turn it off.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *Leave the Pace box on. I don't think it really turns anything off internally when you do turn it off, it only turns off the video signal. Plus, I find it annoying for it to default to channel 3 when you do turn it off.*



Peter, you can always go into the advanced menu and set the menu to turn the box on to the last channel, or a preset channel if you prefer.


Just a suggestion.


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks LouK. Think I got it figured out. Pace box is nice. A lot smaller than the SA 3100 and I like how it shows if an HD signal is coming in.


Anyway, appreciate the advice.


Now for ESPN-HD!!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gator5000e_
> *Should we all give up on BHN getting ESPN HD at this point in time? A few months ago Greg had hinted at some cool HD additions and TNT arrived. But there has been nothing since.
> 
> 
> Anyway, would love any rumors of ESPN HD coming to BHN anytime soon. I know the programming is limited but Sprotscenter and the baseball games they show look good and their HD schedule sasy a number of preseason football games will be in HD. So lets go, BHN!!!*



While I 100% agree with the need for ESPN... I still am happy overall with BHN. I was seriously looking into D*... and then found out... My friend has D*... and although he has ESPN-HD, he does not have ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, WB, or UPN in HD. With football season coming, I would much rather have my Sunday games, (most national games are) and Monday Night Football in HD then only ESPN's Sunday night game... if I had to choose. Sure, ESPN would be nice... but if I have to choose... I would pick all the networks in HD.


In a perfect world... BHN would have ESPN-HD and Fox Sports Net... but then, I would have no reason to post in here


----------



## mwk

ESPN HD

ESPN HD

ESPN HD

ESPN HD

ESPN HD


Greg hurry football season is around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam0u8

I second, third, fourth and fifth that! I'm tired of paying $40 a month to Voom for ESPNHD. Greg tell those corporate negotiators give in and give us ESPNHD.


----------



## dgmayor

^^ What they said. And hey, throw in Fox Sports Net while your at it. Come on, wave that magic wand and make us all happy


----------



## Cloudscout

I just got an automated phonecall claiming to be from BHN. It urged me, as a High Definition subscriber, to watch the Democratic National Convention coverage on BHN. What the hell? First of all, the Caller ID information was screwed up on their call (no phone number... just the areacode showed up). Second of all, why does something like that qualify as an important subscriber announcement that had to interrupt my day?


I'd rather have them use that technology to notify subscribers of outages when they happen rather than as a tool for politicians to avoid certain aspects of campaign finance laws.


----------



## property33

I got it too, I was a bit offended by it. Caller ID said Brighthouse Network, 407-838-2120, came in at 1134AM.


----------



## dgmayor

I got it this morning at 10:30, just said 407 for me.


----------



## gmclaughlin

All,


Sorry we offended anybody with the call. But as most of you will recall, we've always made phone calls to our HD subscribers when short notice HD programming became available. We did so again this time.


Programming like this just pops up sometime. HDNet offered us an additional channel with the coverage, so we signed up.


The good news is that it can't be consuming more that 2-3 Mbps, because we all know there's no fast-moving (or medium, or slow) action at a political convention. Of either party. 


I read everybody loud and clear about ESPN by football season. I'm hoping too.


----------



## mwk

I'll forgive you if we get ESPN HD


----------



## mhdiab

Greg - also wasn't you planning on letting people know about the Republican Convention being broadcasted in HD? - That way it would be even just that they are not happening at the same time.............


One more question - are you compressing Inhd at all? The soccer looked pretty bafd (Euro) and not sure if that was because of the 50 to 60mhz conversion


----------



## PeterShipp

I will speak for Barry and Greg here. Bright House compresses nothing! If it looks compressed that's how they got it.


----------



## Impala1ss

Greg -ther's a whole lot more of us who appreciated the phone call. You can call me anytime to advise of additional service at no additional cost. Beside I like the Democratic Convention in HD; I can see them well enough to see when they're lying and spinning.  Don S.


ps - the Pace box is outstanding.


----------



## Gator5000e

Is the Convention on channel 1000 only available if you have the HD package (HD Net, etc?). It's telling me it's subscription based.


Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## gmclaughlin

One of my current fears is that for whatever reason, the coverage of the Republican convention (you know, the other one) won't be available, and we'll have carried just one side. That was almost enough to take a pass on showing either.


Greg


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> One of my current fears is that for whatever reason, the coverage of the Republican convention (you know, the other one) won't be available, and we'll have carried just one side. That was almost enough to take a pass on showing either.



Yeah but per "everyone" HD is just a broadcasting the same thing with a different pq so at least you could send the SD feed - which the regular networks do as well.......


Does the equal carry rule affect the cable companies as well???


----------



## Impala1ss

ttt - WE SHOULDN'T BE BACK HERE ON PG. 3 OR 4


----------



## Doctor52

My DirecTV guide advertised the CBS golf tournament as HD, but it was not. Was the guide incorrect, or did WKMG forget to throw the switch again?



I've noticed that TNT-HD is covering the Nextel cup races in widescree. It's not HD, gut it's better than analog 4:3. Why can't NBC do the same thing when they cover the races? Are there any rumors of TNT-HD coming to D*?


----------



## Spriteman

the link below takes you to a forum post back in March outlining the CBS HD line-up. near the bottom of the list of CBS golf events you will see the following "added" note:


"Due to circumstances beyond their control, CBS will be unable to provide previously announced HD coverage of 3 PGA events on the above list. The events are The Milwaukee Open on 7/24 & 7/25, The Buick Open on 7/31 & 8/1, and The International on 8/7 & 8/8. They wish to extend their regrets for this unfortunate situation."
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=374596


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Doctor52_
> *I've noticed that TNT-HD is covering the Nextel cup races in widescree. It's not HD, gut it's better than analog 4:3. Why can't NBC do the same thing when they cover the races? Are there any rumors of TNT-HD coming to D*?*



Amen brother. I couldn't believe NASCAR let NBC get away with that last year and most likely this year as well. Other than Daytona, everything else has been on TNT. Their HD channel might be how FOX does their's. I have had the TNT HD channel on and the TNT analog on and it seems that they are at least using a wider aspect for their HD channel. There really is actual extra detail in the outer portion of their HD video in the HD channel for NASCAR versus the analog.


Someone far more informed than I can give us the most up to date info.


----------



## mhdiab

Greg - might seem like all I do is ask for more HD content







, but do you know if there is ongoing negotiations for Bravo-HD? I won't ask about ESPN-HD again, especially not since reading the open letter to TWC thread that is on the main forum, but Bravo is suddenly starting to turn into a decent HD channel with US Open and future USA and SCI-FI stuff to come out on their channel.


----------



## mwk

Does any one have info on Adelphia HDTV, is it offered in ST Cloud.


This is for a friend of mine .


Do you think Direc TV would be better?


----------



## PeterShipp

DirecTV would be much better.


----------



## dall08fan

I am thinking about going back to Directv and would like to know, does anyone in here that lives in or near Palm Bay use a antenna for local channels. I do not want to lose local HD channels and i certainly do not want to dump BHN and find that the reception sucks. Any advice on what antenna to use would be helpful.


----------



## Cruzer

For anybody that didn't read the TWC response to the ESPN HD question from Fred Dressler, TWC Executive Vice President, Programming :


"Thanks for your interest in our services and your continued support. Please understand that we are more frustrated than you about the ESPN-HD situation. ESPN simply REFUSES to sell us this product unless and until we renew every other contract we have with the entire Disney company. We are working on this diligently, but we cannot seem to make it go any faster. We will continue to try to get you ESPN HD as soon as possible and hope you will stick with us in the meantime. While other distributors may currently be offering ESPN HD, I don't believe anyone else has more or better HD product than time warner cable."


But for both sides of the story read the whole link.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=428792&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## kishi23

I ask the monthly question...when do we get the HD DVR? Are we any closer or is again pushed back?

Thanks


----------



## Gator5000e

Concerning the SA boxes - is there any chance of a software upgrade that will allow the window in the guide to stay on the show you are watching and not default to the black window and general preview audio? I saw on my parents' new Pace box you can surf the guide while still hearing the sound of he show you are on as well as see the picture of the show you are on. Or should I just call for the Pace box??


----------



## bobbyb

A few weeks ago the guide stopped coming up on all HD channels on my SA 2000 HD box. The guide is fine on SD channels even via component output. I rebooted the box via the power button, pulled power plug for 20+ minutes and checked all connections. No joy each time. I called BHN CS twice and asked if a SW push had been done recently and was politely told absolutely not. It was suggested by one CSR that the settings on my TV somehow got messed-up and I shoud check the "captioning" settings. I went thru all my TV menus. They've been the same for over a year. The second CSR told me to try pushing buttons on the front of the SA box to make sure they "weren't stuck." Hmmmmmmmm. Did that. Also went through the cable box menus to see if something was weird. Nothing odd in the standard user menus that I have access to. Problem still persists.


Does anyone have a suggestion, or has anyone had this problem lately.

BTW- this is exactly the way the box behaved before BHN did the SW update (over a year ago?) that originally fixed this problem for all the SA 2000 HD boxes (if memory serves me correctly).


Thanks!

-bobbyb


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gator5000e_
> *Concerning the SA boxes - is there any chance of a software upgrade that will allow the window in the guide to stay on the show you are watching and not default to the black window and general preview audio? I saw on my parents' new Pace box you can surf the guide while still hearing the sound of he show you are on as well as see the picture of the show you are on. Or should I just call for the Pace box??*



Which SA box do you have? I currently have an 3250 (and a Pace), but I had the old 3500s before and I always got the current show and audio in the box, never a preview or black box.


----------



## obie_fl

Gator - If you mean the SA2000HD box I believe Greg has said that it does not have enough memory to do the guide in HD. The Pace does work though as I have a SA3100 and a Pace HD box here.


Bobby - Just checked my 3100 box and the guide is working on the HD channels albeit in the manner Gator described in the above post.


----------



## Gator5000e

No, I was referring to the good ol' SA3100. My TV has DVI so maybe I should just order a Pace550.


----------



## obie_fl

Gator - I was brain dead during that last post I keep forgetting I have the 3100 box now along with the Pace. Anyway I still think what I said is true i.e. the 3100 doesn't have enough memory to display the Guide in HD. Maybe Greg will stop by and verify that.


Bobby - Sorry for the confusion any reason you are still using the 2000 box? I went through three or four of the 2000 boxes before getting the 3100 and Pace. I'd get BHN to replace it with a newer SA unit or Pace box. Of course there's always Impala1ss who swears by his 2000HD .


----------



## Impala1ss

Yes I still have my "perfect" SA2000 box that works flawlessly. I thought I had the last dinosaur still alive - I'm hurt. However, it now resides in my bedroom and the latest Pace box runs my 61 " HDTV in the living room. As my luck ran, (and still runs) the first Pace didn't work well. The 2nd has been perfect, and the extra features are great. KNOCK ON WOOD, KNOCK ON WOOD, KNOCK ON WOOD, KNOCK ON WOOD, KNOCK ON WOOD, KNOCK ON WOOD.


----------



## NBlue




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *While I 100% agree with the need for ESPN... I still am happy overall with BHN. I was seriously looking into D*... and then found out... My friend has D*... and although he has ESPN-HD, he does not have ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, WB, or UPN in HD. With football season coming, I would much rather have my Sunday games, (most national games are) and Monday Night Football in HD then only ESPN's Sunday night game... if I had to choose. Sure, ESPN would be nice... but if I have to choose... I would pick all the networks in HD.
> 
> 
> In a perfect world... BHN would have ESPN-HD and Fox Sports Net... but then, I would have no reason to post in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You have been misled. Assuming you live anywhere near Orlando, you can rather easily access all of those channels with a $10 antenna from Best Buy (or a slightly fancier $50 antenna at most). I switched about a year ago to D* for the ESPN-HD and have loved the Saturday and Sunday night games! That said, I miss having a DVR and plan on switching back to BHN as soon as they get ESPN. However, despite Greg's hopeful optimism, it would seem unlikely we will get to see ESPN on BHN until 2006 at the earliest. I am simply unwilling to miss all those games in HD plus sportscenter for BHN. JMHO.


----------



## ddeloach

DVRs for D* are easy to obtain.


----------



## templeofdoom

Overdue for a summer thread? Or early for a fall thread?


I hear it might rain today


----------



## LukeSky

I want my HD TVR...how long more will it take?


----------



## Zampa




> Quote:
> I hear it might rain today  [/b]



Which channel do I turn to to see the hurricane in HD?


----------



## Cloudscout

I thought NBC was going to be providing coverage of the Summer Olympics in HIGH DEFINITION?!


When I turn to WESH-HD, instead of the nice coverage of the Opening Ceremonies I was expecting, I see figure skating from the 2002 WINTER OLYMPICS!


What the hell? Is this indicative of the fantastic High Def coverage we can expect from NBC this Summer?


----------



## bluejay

I am in Melbourne and see the same thing as above with channel 4 showing olympics(SD) (normally PAX on BHN) and 2 doing hurricane coverage .... could it be something with the weather?


----------



## wstruth

WESH announced at 6:00 news plan to feed Opening Ceremonies to WPOX in order to continue Coverage of Charlie. The NBC HD web site claims that Opening Ceremonies coverage in HD would start at 9:00 - but Brighthouse Channel 1020 went black about 9:00.

I did note that during the 8:00 to 9:00 Olympic 'highlights' that WESH was passing Dolby Digital sound - a feature I had not previously noted from them.


----------



## Cloudscout

It wasn't the weather... as the NBC affiliate in Minneapolis, MN was doing the same thing. They had opening ceremonies in SD and their HD channel had Figure Skating from the 2002 Winter Olympics.


An hour later, though, they started showing the opening ceremonies in High Definition... just time delayed. No idea why.


----------



## Impala1ss

Hey Greg - did the hurricane do you in? Hope you and yours are safe. It's 3:00pm, Oct 14 and still no HD Olympics; ch. 1020 still is down, as are many other HD channels. Of course you can't control the weather but I'm wondering why you can show ch. 2 but not 1020?







Don S.


----------



## bingo182

I got power back, but BH is down.


I worked all last night (I'm a hotel guy). The two best calls my operators received last night from guests -


"The person on the Weather Channel said that the eye was coming over Orlando, is that true?!?!" Uhm, yeah. Hotel operators get the same training as the meteorologists just in case of bad weather.


"Why aren't you showing the Olympics?!?!" Lets see.... category 4 hurricane coming this way....hmmm. I guess Channel 2 is in on some conspiracy.


----------



## mhdiab

Just got power back, but fox, cbs and nbc locals are down in digital - both regular and side channels - wonder if they lost their antennas or anything.


Hope everyone is ok - this darn thing went straigt over the apartments I live in - whole darn thing was shaking pretty severe - glad I don't own a home here


----------



## Stoodo

Is WESH Channel 2 still down for anyone? (OTA)


----------



## orateam

It's still down. I'm getting channel 6 now at 99 strength along with just about every other digital except


24 - PBS

2 - NBC


i get 0 strength for either.


----------



## wditto

Orlando NBC affiliate WESH-HD feed on COX Gainesville/Ocala in Gainesville, FL went out 9pm Aug 13th and has been down since. We were expecting the hurricane that hit Orlando, but it went south. I presume all of Gainesville is not receiving HD Olympics feed.


----------



## Cloudscout

WESH-HD on BHN here in Casselberry (Channel 1020) is just a blank screen still.


----------



## Impala1ss

It would sure be nice for Brighthouse to advise us what has happened so we would know why we can't get the Olympics in HD. I guess it was the hurricane but who knows? 3 days off the air and still no hope in sight. Couldn't they put it on Ch. 1000? The CSRs don't have a clue as to what is wrong. Not advising the customers what is going on is bad business.


----------



## Cloudscout

I really don't think it's Brighthouse. It's far more likely that the outage is a problem at WESH. Is anyone actually able to receive WESH-HD via OTA broadcast even?


----------



## VanderRG

Okay...mid August was estimated to be the release time for the HD-DVR...I know it wasn't a firm commitment or anything but the fact that it is now Mid-August does make me anxious for at least an update if anyone knows anything...


Plus it's now been many months since the Pace HD boxes were rolled out in limited numbers for market testing. The word in February was that those were being limited for the time being to make sure there were no bugs but that they would be made available for everyone at a later time.


Since I have a 4:3 digital TV, I would really benefit from its abilities relative to the SA box I currently have, but I didn't meet criteria for the Pace box in BH's eyes since I don't have a DVI input on my TV.


I had stopped caring too much about getting a PACE box since I want to get one of the HD-DVRs ASAP, but if there's going to be big delays on the HD-DVR rollout it makes me wonder if at least I could get a Pace box before football season...does anyoen have any info?


BV


----------



## Cloudscout

How would the Pace box be better than the SA box for 4:3 sets?


I find that the SA3250HD is better suited to my 4:3 HDTV than the Pace box was (they mistakenly gave me a Pace box initially but I needed the 3250 for the FireWire output to my VCR).


Which box do you have right now, the 3100?


----------



## VanderRG

I have the 3100 right now. When sending a signal through the component output, it converts everything to 1080i widescreen, even shows that are broadcast in 4:3, so I have the "double black bars phenomenon" when watching non-HD shows on the "HD" channels (my TV doesn't have a "zoom" feature to overcome this).


As I'm sure everyone has noticed, even non-HD shows look way way better on the digital versions of the network channels than on the normal channels (i.e. a non-HD broadcast of Sat afternoon college football on ABC looks much better on channel 1090 than on channel 7, even though both are showing the same broadcast).


The Pace box allows for aspect ratio switching on the fly so I could watch the game on the superior-quality of channel 1090 without losing a significant portion of my screen to double black bars. My in-laws have the Pace box and a 4:3 TV almost identical to my own and this works great for them.


Plus I understand the Pace box allows for component video pass through and sends sound from all the channels through the digital output (as opposed to just digitasl channels), both of which are of course unrelated to the 4:3 issue but which I could really use.


----------



## VanderRG

.


----------



## Cruzer

I just called WESH regarding HD Olympic coverage. When I first asked she said I should be getting it. Then I said nobody is getting it. Then she said "Oh, the power is down to the HD tower". I didn't bother to ask her when they would get power since I'm sure she doesn't know. The number is 407 645-2222 if anybody else wants to grill them more.


----------



## Cloudscout

VanderG, the box you want is the SA3250HD. I was frustrated by the same "double black bars" problem as you're experiencing with the 3100 and the 3250HD deals with it in the best way possible. Here's how it works:


You tell the box what kind of set you have and what kind of resolutions it can accept. Chances are you'll set yours up the same way I've set mine up. You'll tell it you have a 4:3 set capable of displaying 480p and 1080i. When you tune to a channel that is 4:3, it outputs as 480p so it displays correctly as full-screen. When you tune to a channel that is HD, it outputs as 1080i.


The 3250HD does all of this automatically whereas on the Pace box you have to manually switch modes which isn't that big of a problem but it is much nicer to have the box do it for you... especially if you have non-tech-savvy people in the house who get confused easily by complex instructions regarding resolution changes or if you're a frequent channel surfer.


----------



## VanderRG

Wow...that sounds great!


I'm embarrassed to say that I had no idea that BH of central Florida had another HD set top box besides the 3100 and the Pace box.


I guess my next question is how tough is it to get one? I tried like crazy to get one of the Pace boxes before, but many of the BH Customer Service Reps I spoke with didn't even know it existed and it took me many conversations before I even learned that they were reserved for certain customers (Greg finally gave me the scoop).


To your knowledge can I just show up at BH with my old box and ask to swap or is the distribution of the 3250 limited somehow like the Pace box's is?


thanks for this info!

BV


Okay- I just saw an old post from RudyT that said that you have to tell them you need the firewire output in order to get a 3250. Actually I would use the firewire if I had it since I could (and would) use it to record programs on my PC.


There was some other advice there regarding not scheduling a weekend install. If I follow that advice should I be in good shape?


Is my desire to record programs using the firewire output considered a "good enough" reason to get one of the boxes?


BV


----------



## Paul_Seng

Here is an email I got from Richard Monn of WESH:


"Thanks for your email. We have no power at our DTV transmitter site. I am hoping to have power restored today but it is all dependant on Florida Power."


----------



## Cloudscout




> Quote:
> I'm embarrassed to say that I had no idea that BH of central Florida had another HD set top box besides the 3100 and the Pace box.



Don't be embarrassed. Most of BHN's own staff don't even know the box exists (look back a few weeks to read about my frustrating experiences trying to get one).


To the best of my knowledge, you won't be able to use the FireWire output on the 3250HD to record on your PC right now due to the copy protection it uses. You would need a DVHS VCR to record from it.


You also can NOT get the box by dropping by the local office. They have to schedule an installer to bring the box to your house. Try calling them to see if they will do so based on your need for the 4:3 capabilities. Keep in mind, you may have to put extra effort into convincing the person you talk to that such a box actually exists first. If they refuse to give one to you because you don't have a DVHS VCR, tell them you do have one. If they threaten to not install the box when delivered unless you have the VCR present, I'm sure you could borrow one for a few hours from someone here... hell, I'll lend mine to the cause for a couple of hours if you're not too far away.


Good luck!


----------



## bman549

Anyone else missing WB-18 DT OTA today?

It was on yesterday when i reconnect the OTA antenna.

WESH-DT (2) and WMFE-DT(24) are still out as of this posting.


----------



## bman549

WB-18 DT is back up.

Must have been down to check their system after the storm.

The other two are still down as of 5:30PM 8/17


----------



## gmclaughlin

Hi all. Things as you might suspect are a bit hectic around here.


First off, I trust that everyone here survived with little damage. My house came through without a scratch, and I only lost a couple small trees in the backyard. My neighborhood, however, looks like Beirut. Huge trees down everywhere; power, telephone, and cable lines strewn across the ground, etc. We still don't have power back yet, and I'll be amazed if I have it by this weekend -- too many poles to replace. Cold showers suck.


If your cable service is inoperative, we appreciate you bearing with us. We've brought in crews from all over the country to put this thing back together, and they're out there working day and night. In most cases, when people's power is restored their cable service comes up as well. In other places we have to wait for the power companies to clean up their lines and reset their poles so we can get in and restore cable service.

Unfortunately, the storm went right through the older part of our cable plant, where the majority of lines were overhead.


The restoration efforts are also impacting us. Monday night (just one of several incidents) power restoration crews cut the fiber bundle providing connectivity to my downtown office. That type of stuff is what we'll have to deal with for the next few weeks until this is all behind us.


I personally have been occupied with the restoration effort, so I really hadn't been paying any attention to the HD nets. The information I've seen posted here reflects accurately what we've been told about the loss of signal from the local digital stations during the storm. My apologies for not getting information out to our customers regarding the loss of the feeds -- we were otherwise occupied.



Regarding the 3250 -- We bought the 550's over the 3250's because after very detailed testing, we were convinced the 550 is a better box, with features the 3250 couldn't touch. The only reason we have any 3250's is because they're the only ones available with the firewire port, and even that functionality is extremely limited. If you don't specifically require firewire, you want a Pace vice a 3250.



Finally, there's no time like the present to get to know, and help out your neighbors. Everybody stay safe, and we'll get back to normal soon.


----------



## gmclaughlin

P.S. WESH DT's Olympic coverage is back up. I'm looking at swimming right now.


----------



## thess

Downtown (Church Street) here--cable has been fine this week, but this afternoon all premium channels seem to be out (HBO, SHO, and HD channels). I haven't watched a great deal of television since the storm, but I know that the premiums were working before because my TiVo caught Six Feet Under and Dead Like Me on Sunday evening with no problems.


Anyone else?


Not a huge deal, just curious is this is storm-related (since it seems to be a today thing).


EDIT: It appears to be all the digital and premium channels.


----------



## gmclaughlin

I'm downtown on Pine Street, and all our digital channels were working normally as of yesterday afternoon about 5:30, and are working this morning. Are they still out?


----------



## NewtoHD

Just curious if anyone else with the Pace box experiences the same problem I have. While changing channels and watching analog, then go to the HD channels, a lot of the time (not all the time), the picture has a green tint to it, then turn power off and back on, the picture is normal...


Anyone else having this problem, anything I can do, or just ask for a new box? Was planning on just holding out until the HD DVRs are available to swap out anyway...


Thanks!


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> the picture has a green tint to it, then turn power off and back on, the picture is normal...



Got it - I thought it was the tv - now sure it is not


----------



## investor27

I just moved here to Orlando two weeks ago, and a category 4 hurricane came through to welcome us to Orlando. My wife and I were really unprepared for the hurricane. It was really scary for the both of us. Anyway, we have been trying to get Bright House to come out and hook up cable services for us for the last two weeks. When they finally came today, my 32" HDTV is 10 feet away fromt he cable outlet, so the guy told me that he couldn't hook up the cable to my TV. He said Bright HOuse will only let him leave me a 3 foot cable, and he could not help me move the 250 lbs TV, because Bright House will not let him. I asked him how is he going to test to see if the cable box he brought with him will work with my HDTV if he couldn't hook it up, and he said he couldn't help me and just left my house. I was shocked and at awe and I have been trying to reach Bright House for the last few hours asking what's going on. Is this normal? Aren't they supposed to hook up the cable box to see if it works? I have a HDMI input, and the cable box that they were supposed to bring out to me is the SA3250 box with DVI and component outs. Will Bright House be providing a DVI cable or Component cable during the installation?


I hope everyone in the Orlando area is well. There's so much destructions around here it's unbelievable. Thank you.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thess_
> *Downtown (Church Street) here--cable has been fine this week, but this afternoon all premium channels seem to be out (HBO, SHO, and HD channels). I haven't watched a great deal of television since the storm, but I know that the premiums were working before because my TiVo caught Six Feet Under and Dead Like Me on Sunday evening with no problems.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> 
> Not a huge deal, just curious is this is storm-related (since it seems to be a today thing).
> 
> 
> EDIT: It appears to be all the digital and premium channels.*




I'm on Goldenrod South of University and my digital channels have been cutting in and out the last few days. It was really bad Sunday night until Wednesday or so. It seemed to clear up, but it's doing it again. It's also effect my Internet obviously, as it's going up and down.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Investor27,


Read your PM. We'll get this straightened out.


----------



## Suzook

Can anyone recommend a good ISF calibrator in Orlando. And for the gentlemen who was talking about BHN only leaving 3 feet of cable, I can relate as I have had the same discussion. However the technician should not have to move your tv because if he gets hurt doing so BHN would be liable. Not good


Cheers


----------



## Cloudscout

If someone has an HDTV with a built-in tuner that supports both ATSC and QAM is it possible to receive at least the local HDTV feeds via BHN or do they encrypt all digital feeds? I know Comcast customers can receive their locals and a couple of SD digital channels without a cable box if they have a QAM receiver. Just curious if Brighthouse supports it or not.


----------



## PeterShipp

Bright House does not send anything clear. They only support one-way CableCARD at this point, and you can get the card from customer service. Greg can probably elaborate more.


----------



## Barry928

Suzook,


You have a PM.


----------



## Flashman

Wasn't NBC supposed to have a 2nd HD-only channel with a completely separate listing? The Olympic Listing I got in the Orlando Sentinel seemed to tell me that was the case. But when I look at my BrightHouse listing, there's no 2nd channel for Olympic Coverage. Just the regular WESH HD feed. Any ideas?


Rick


----------



## Cloudscout

I'm told the WESH-HD feed of Olympic coverage is a day behind everything on the SD channel, too.


----------



## Cruzer

NBC's Olympic HD coverage is delayed 24 hours.

"HD Coverage will be delayed approximately 24 hours, and typically consist of an unique (not from the analog network) 8 hour segment, aired three times each day, beginning at 4am ET. The primary exception is the Opening Ceremonies, which will air the same day. See the schedule topic below for details."

Check out the main HDTV Programming forum for complete (and some times humorous) discussion of each days programming.


P.S. I think they blew airing the opening ceremonies on the same day.


----------



## Impala1ss

Have I just discovered an unknown feature of the Pace HD box, or have I totally missed any previous discussions about this?


I have had an HD box from Brighthouse since the beginning, now use the Pace box which is excellent. I read this forum everyday and have discovered something that I do not remember reading about here.


We all know that we can not record a HD program until Brighthouse has selected and distributed their HD PVR which will probably be the SA8000 recorder. I am a long time TIVO owner and use it extensively to record both analog and digital channels (non-HD). The other day, accidently, I told TIVO to record a program which was on CH 1060, the HD channel. When I went to look at the program on TIVO I saw that the program had recorded, but looked kind of squished in a little on the sides. It was then that I checked the TIVO to see what it was that was recorded and it was then that I saw that I had set it up to record the HD channel.


In looking further , for those of you who have TIVO, while I am watching the HD program, TIVO is happily recording the exact same thing, just a little elongated up and down. I can pause the HD channel, reverse it, replay it, etc, just like a regular program and the PQ, while not HD, is pretty good. I have tried it on HDNET and INHD, just to be sure, and I can record them also.


Have I discovered a "bonus" feature? or were you all aware of it and I am just "a day late and a dollar short"? I'm sure you will tell me which.


----------



## jabetcha

You've got the TIVO connected via an S-Video cable to the Pace right?


The Pace box does downconvert the HD signal to S-Video and even Composite, so you could acutally record HD content in SD. Depending on the output mode you have the Pace set to (4x3 or 16x9) will determine if the output will be squished.


----------



## PeterShipp

I don't have a Pace box and a standalone TiVo, but I wonder, could you record the downconverted HD channels squished horizontally and then have your tv re-stretch them when you play back, therefore preserving the native aspect ratio? That's how anamorphic DVD's work.


----------



## Coup000

Hey guys, I've been reading this thread for quite awhile but haven't posted yet. After a long adventure of trying to find a house and moving a few times I'm finally closing on my house next week. My house is in East Orlando and in the Brighthouse area. I called to order Brighthouse HD and they asked if I had DVI, I told them I had HDMI and would like the Pace box. Do you think I'll need to get an DVI-HDMI cable? Will the box work just as well on component? I've got a PT60LX13 so I've got HDMI and plenty of component hookups. Anything else I should know for when the guy comes out to install? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Spriteman

Coup000, if the PT60LX13 is a fixed pixel display definitely use your DVI(HDMI) connection. there will be a noticable difference in PQ for these kinds of sets(LCD,DLP,plasma, etc.). I originally had the SA3100HD STB using component. when I switched to the Pace box using DVI on our DLP set, the increase in PQ was very noticable. if you already have a DVI cable, I believe all you would need is a DVI-HDMI connector.


----------



## mattfl

Anymore updates on the HDPVR? I hear comcast customers are getting theirs sept. 1st


----------



## PeterShipp

I think it is safe to assume that Greg from Bright House will tell us as soon as he knows anything!!!!!!!!!! If I only had $1 for every time someone asked!


----------



## rhinodad

I've spoken with two BH CSRs in the past 2 weeks (one phone, one in person) both of whom say "sometime in Sept" for the HD PVR.


----------



## Impala1ss

When the HDDVR is released will it be a combo. unit, i.e. the digital box which includes the DVR, or will there still be a box. like the Pace, and a separate DVR box ( like TIVO)? I'd hate to have to give up the Pace box to get the DVR.


----------



## Cloudscout

I believe the box they will be using is the SA8000HD which is a single unit. From the front, it looks identical to the existing SD DVR unit. The only cosmetic differences (aside from the "HD" added to the model number on the front) is the addition of Component Video and DVI ports on the back... oh, and the REMOVAL of the FireWire ports on the back. For some reason, the SA8000 (SD version) has FireWire ports, albeit non-functional ones.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cloudscout_
> *I believe the box they will be using is the SA8000HD which is a single unit. From the front, it looks identical to the existing SD DVR unit. The only cosmetic differences (aside from the "HD" added to the model number on the front) is the addition of Component Video and DVI ports on the back... oh, and the REMOVAL of the FireWire ports on the back. For some reason, the SA8000 (SD version) has FireWire ports, albeit non-functional ones.*



Also Greg has said that the DVI port would not be functional in the initial units as they have not gotten it to work properly yet. That might change of course, but I would not count on it.


----------



## Impala1ss

But will it have all the features of the Pace box?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> But will it have all the features of the Pace box?



When I moved down from Charlotte, NC about 8 months ago we had the latest SA box at the time (don't remember the number) - trust me it kicked ass compared to the Pace box. The additional settings were more, the stretch modes were better and won't stretch outside the screen as the Pace ( I know change the settings you can get around this, but then there are som other issues that becomes annoying).


I prefered the SA and am excited about getting their box back


----------



## Gator5000e

I can't believe NBC isn't showing the Closing Ceremonies in HD. At least simulcast it. BOO NBC.


----------



## PeterShipp

If you didn't notice by now, all the HD productions were done totally seperate from the SD content. Remember what you see in SD is shot for every network in every country. NBC did their own thing in HD, and therefore could not preempt the standard feed that was shot and produced by the International Broadcast Center in Athens (probably some sort of IOC agreement). I just waited and watched everything 24 hours later. Well worth the wait!


----------



## Impala1ss

bump - hate to see such little activity.


----------



## Cloudscout

I suspect everyone is disappointed that we don't have any HDTV coverage of Hurricane Frances.


For those of you busy preparing (or, indeed, still recovering), here's a bit of levity:

http://www.cloudscout.com/archives/000096.shtml


----------



## LouK

Just remember Frances is the plural of France (from www.fark.com )


----------



## bingo182

Everyone make it okay?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bingo182_
> *Everyone make it okay?*



We made it okay albeit without power for 36 hours. Two of the houses across the street have trees on them and two more fell across the street itself blocking us in until the FD came by. Lots of debris all over and numerous houses near me have trees on them, we were lucky. NOW, IVAN STAY AWAY!!!!


----------



## Cloudscout

The worst part for me was being stuck at home for 3 days... otherwise I was very lucky. No damage. No power outage.


I shot some video of it... including some cool time-lapse footage. I'd like to do the time-lapse stuff in high definition since the source images are very high resolution, but I'm not sure how to output it to a usable format. I can get it onto HDCAM tapes but that's pretty useless unless I only want to watch it at the office. Anybody know if Final Cut HD can export via FireWire to the D-VHS decks?


----------



## Adios

Never lost power, nor Bright House but the roof is trashed. Lost quite a few shingles, down to the wood in spots. Quite a few leaks into the ceiling. Patched the roof with tar and that seemed to stop the leaks. No injuries or other major damage, so for the most part I am happy. My next door neighbor has it far worse than I, so I can't really complain.


Anyone know a quality roofer and sheet rock/ceiling repair person or business? I need to get estimates for the insurance. I live within 5 miles of Sea World. You might want to PM me if you think someone will take offense at this request.


I'll wait to see what Ivan is thinking before I will remove the wood covering the windows.


----------



## Gator5000e

ESPN is getting ready to launch ESPN2 HD and ESPNU. See article below. Come on BHN, it's time already!!


No specific mention of Voom in this article, but could

be relative:


ESPN to Launch ESPNU,


By Mike Reynolds -- Multichannel News, 9/7/2004 5:52:00 PM


ESPN has given itself two birthday presents as it celebrates its

silver anniversary.


The sports giant, which celebrates 25 years on the air Tuesday,

announced that it would add a college-sports network and a replica

of ESPN in HD to its portfolio of properties next year.


Tapping into the company's vast array of NCAA rights, ESPNU will bow

in March with a lineup heavy on live events. ESPN officials said

ESPNU would present primarily Division I football, as well as men's

and women's basketball, during its rookie campaign.


The ESPNU announcement ended months of speculation that ESPN would

leverage its college rights and launch a dedicated service. It also

comes as ESPN is the subject of a Department of Justice inquiry

about its control of those rights and its warehousing of games.


Moreover, competitorsCollege Sports Television and FSN have stepped

up their games in the space. CSTV recently acquired rights to the

Mountain West Conference, previously held by ESPN, and it will begin

airing action from that circuit in 2006. FSN converted three out-of-

market regional networks to college services this past weekend.


For its part, ESPN2 HD will launch as a simulcast of ESPN2,

including more than 100 live telecasts in its first year of

operation-- college football, men's and women's college basketball,

the Little League World Series, Major League Baseball and the

National Hockey League -- all of which will be originally produced

and distributed in high-definition.


Together, ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD will immediately offer viewers more

than 6,000 hours of originally produced high-definition programming

and more than 2,000 original programs, according to network

officials.


Bryan Burns, ESPN's HD chief, said ESPN has contracts with all major

cable operators except Time Warner Cable, and with direct-broadcast

satellite providers DirecTV Inc. and EchoStar Communications Corp.


ESPN2 is currently available to some 50 million homes and, as of

last spring, ESPN HD was in more than 1 million homes, according to

Burns.


"We're now going to go out with ESPN2 HD and see where we get," he

said, noting that the fee is part of the company's overall

programming bundle.


"We're really ramping up. Not only do we walk the walk, but we're

far ahead of the curve," he added. "ESPN2 HD is a great value for

our distributor partners and fans."


Burns said ESPN2 HD would begin much like ESPN HD did, with live

events. It will add some studio programming -- National Football

League programming will begin this weekend in HD.


He added that ESPN Original Entertainment productions -- like

Playmakers, upcoming poker series Tilt and the movies like Hustle

(the Pete Rose biography) -- will all be in HD and air on

the "Deuce."


"Long term, our goal is to shoot everything in HD, but it will take

time," Burns said. "We have the World's Strongest Man competitions

that were shot years ago in South Africa. We can't go back in and

redo those in the format. Over time, most everything on our air will

be in HD, but it will take some time."


In addition to football and hoops, ESPN officials said ESPNU would

feature baseball, softball, volleyball, lacrosse, hockey, wrestling

and spring football, plus select high-school-football telecasts.


Many events will air exclusively on the network, while other ESPNU

telecasts will coexist with events syndicated on other outlets

regionally through ESPN Regional Television arrangements.


In fact, ERT will handle the primary production responsibilities for

ESPNU out of its Charlotte, N.C., headquarters. ERT is the nation's

largest syndicator of college-sports programming, with more than 740

events produced each year, accounting for more than 2,000 live

and/or original hours.


ESPN plans to promote and integrate ESPNU with its other holdings:

bowing an ESPNU site within ESPN.com (espn.go.com); making

programming and content available to the ESPN Broadband, ESPN Mobile

and ESPN Interactive TV platforms; and including inserts within ESPN-

The Magazine.


Senior vice president of programming John Wildhack said ESPNU would

offer comprehensive studio programming, cut-ins and other news

reports from game sites, as well as replays of high-profile college

games that originally aired on ABC Sports, ESPN and ESPN2.


Wildhack said ESPNU will give "college-sports fans more of what they

want. There is not a better opportunity for ESPN than this network,

considering the roots of our company that go back to college

basketball and football and our relationship with the NCAA."


Wildhack pointed out that ESPN is in the midst of an 11-year

agreement (through 2012-13) to televise numerous NCAA championships,

including Olympic Games sports events in each of the three

collegiate seasons.


He noted that ESPN has worked with the NCAA to "identify growth

properties" like the women's basketball and softball championships

and the men's College World Series


Wildhack said ESPN had been working on this service in one shape or

form for more than 12 months, and it was "absolutely not" motivated

by the DOJ inquiry. He declined further comment on the matter.


He deferred questions about rate cards to other network officials

who weren't immediately available for comment. He did say, "We think

the lineup we're putting together over the first 12 months should be

attractive to distributors."


All high-definition programming on ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD will be

delivered to cable systems and satellite providers in the 720p

(progressive) format.


"ESPN HD is driving our affiliates' high-definition business, and

the addition of ESPN2 HD makes the consumer proposition that much

more compelling," said Sean Bratches, president of Disney and ESPN

Networks affiliate sales and marketing, in a prepared statement.


"Our affiliates, our advertisers and, most important, our viewers

are requesting more HD content, and as we've seen the demand

skyrocket, we're committing to fulfilling that need," Bratches added.


----------



## dgmayor

ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, and ESPNU...yes please !!!


----------



## sam0u8

Not to be negative but i wouldn't get my hopes up for ESPNU or ESPN2HD or ESPNHD. I've given up a long time ago for any new Disney Corp. programming.


TimeWarner/BrightHouse and Disney need to put their dicks away and grow up!!!


----------



## dgmayor

Oh I know, but a boy can dream can't he?! ESPN is the bulk of what I tend to watch (well sports in general but...). It kills me that I'm missing all these great games and what not in HD. Charge me 2 bucks a month extra, I don't care...my bill's already outrageous, whats 2 more dollars


----------



## Flashman

I've been using my Replay TV this way for months, works fantastic.


Normally I have my PACE box connected to my Sony television. The Sony is smart enough to automatically switch between WIDE for regular TV and FULL mode for HD channels. I then have my Replay TV hooked up to the PACE's box S-Video output.


I can record any HD show. The PACE box down-coverts via the S-VIDEO output to the Replay TV. The HD channels are converted to a NTSC anamorphic display (16x9 display squished into a 4x3 signal). I switch inputs of my SONY from the PACE box to the Replay TV box to watch the recordings. Since all output from the Replay is just NTSC, the Sony looses its ability to switch between WIDE and FULL automatically. But I just do that manually, telling my SONY to display the Replay TV output from HD channels as FULL width, and it comes back perfect, switch it back to WIDE or ZOOM for regular TV as appropriate).


I use this so much, I actually deleted the 'analog' channels off the Replay TV channel guide, so it only shows me the HD equivalents of the channels.


The quality is sharp, clear, and at a correct aspect ratio. Like a really good DVD, though lower than the actual HD of course. My guess is that since the digital signal has so little 'noise' it actually allows the MPEG-2 compression to be 'cleaner' allowing for a better compression and therefore better quality recording. It is not HD, but good enough that I still time-shift over half of all that I watch in HD.


As a side note. If you copy the Replay TV MPEG-2 file to my PC (via the house network) you can actually burn an anamorphic DVD of a recorded wide-screen HD content (though downcoverted to NTSC 16:9 anamorphic).


Rick



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Impala1ss_
> *Have I just discovered an unknown feature of the Pace HD box, or have I totally missed any previous discussions about this?
> 
> 
> I have had an HD box from Brighthouse since the beginning, now use the Pace box which is excellent. I read this forum everyday and have discovered something that I do not remember reading about here.
> 
> 
> We all know that we can not record a HD program until Brighthouse has selected and distributed their HD PVR which will probably be the SA8000 recorder. I am a long time TIVO owner and use it extensively to record both analog and digital channels (non-HD). The other day, accidently, I told TIVO to record a program which was on CH 1060, the HD channel. When I went to look at the program on TIVO I saw that the program had recorded, but looked kind of squished in a little on the sides. It was then that I checked the TIVO to see what it was that was recorded and it was then that I saw that I had set it up to record the HD channel.
> 
> 
> In looking further , for those of you who have TIVO, while I am watching the HD program, TIVO is happily recording the exact same thing, just a little elongated up and down. I can pause the HD channel, reverse it, replay it, etc, just like a regular program and the PQ, while not HD, is pretty good. I have tried it on HDNET and INHD, just to be sure, and I can record them also.
> 
> 
> Have I discovered a "bonus" feature? or were you all aware of it and I am just "a day late and a dollar short"? I'm sure you will tell me which.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sam0u8

Just so i'm on record again. I agree with dgmayor. A few extra bucks a month is nothing compaired to what i'm paying right now for ESPNHD.


----------



## dgmayor

Hmmm, I might have to look into this Flash. I have a replay as well, but I just had it pulling standard analog cable on the side...That way it wouldn't interfere with my Digital watching, but obviously had no ability to record HD. I've got my Replay hooked up via the Component passthroughs on the back of the cable box, so when I wanna watch it, I just flip the cable box off and the replay on. I'm gonna have to do some test runs this weekend and see what I can and can't do here. Thanks for the info


----------



## sam0u8

Does anyone know if ABC's broadcasting the FSU/UM in HD?


----------



## NewtoHD

Is it just me, or am I the only one not getting the football in HD on 1090 for BHN??? What's the deal...I'm not even getting a picture???


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Flashman_
> *I can record any HD show. The PACE box down-coverts via the S-VIDEO output to the Replay TV. The HD channels are converted to a NTSC anamorphic display (16x9 display squished into a 4x3 signal). I switch inputs of my SONY from the PACE box to the Replay TV box to watch the recordings. Since all output from the Replay is just NTSC, the Sony looses its ability to switch between WIDE and FULL automatically. But I just do that manually, telling my SONY to display the Replay TV output from HD channels as FULL width, and it comes back perfect, switch it back to WIDE or ZOOM for regular TV as appropriate).
> 
> 
> I use this so much, I actually deleted the 'analog' channels off the Replay TV channel guide, so it only shows me the HD equivalents of the channels.
> 
> 
> The quality is sharp, clear, and at a correct aspect ratio. Like a really good DVD, though lower than the actual HD of course. My guess is that since the digital signal has so little 'noise' it actually allows the MPEG-2 compression to be 'cleaner' allowing for a better compression and therefore better quality recording. It is not HD, but good enough that I still time-shift over half of all that I watch in HD.
> 
> 
> As a side note. If you copy the Replay TV MPEG-2 file to my PC (via the house network) you can actually burn an anamorphic DVD of a recorded wide-screen HD content (though downcoverted to NTSC 16:9 anamorphic).
> 
> 
> Rick*



Awesome! Exactly what I was thinking. That's a really good interum solution, espically since you preserve the native aspect ratio. Thanks for the input.


----------



## troyismad

I'm getting the HD experience here on 1090.


----------



## NewtoHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by troyismad_
> *I'm getting the HD experience here on 1090.*



Yeah me too now....had to reboot the Pace box for some reason and all of a sudden it worked!! Thanks though!!! Silently waiting for my HDTV DVR!!


----------



## mhdiab

Greg - do you know what we will be seeing come Saturday / Sunday in regards to the Miami game vs. US Open?


Since the Miami Game has been moved to now conflict with the US Open broadcast I am not sure what will be showed here in Orlando and was hoping that BHN had received information from CBS.


I realize that this is a low priority item, but curios (especially after my Swede bet out Roddick last night).


Thanks,


----------



## Kid_Digital_NYC

According to this announcement Saturday's game will be aired in the Miami and Tennessee home markets.


As far as I know Central Florida is considered Jacksonville's home market.


----------



## lombana

This is something that I just picked up on and I'm sure that BHN will likely want to look at this as a product for their customer base...

---------------------------------------------


Motorola Announces One-of-a-Kind Integrated NFL Marketing Campaign Showcasing the Benefits of HD-DVR Set-top to Football Enthusiasts


Motorola campaign launches in conjunction with Cox Communications' continued rollout of digital video recording service


HORSHAM, Pa. 8 Sept. 2004 Motorola, Inc. (NYSE: MOT) today announced the launch of an integrated marketing program that leverages its National Football League (NFL) relationship to educate football enthusiasts about the benefits and features of Digital Video Recording (DVR) and High Definition broadcasts (HD). The promotion will kick-off at the start of the 2004 NFL season showcasing the Motorola DCT6412 digital cable set-top with dual-tuner DVR functionality.


Featuring Pro-Bowl running back Priest Holmes of the Kansas City Chiefs, the campaign will demonstrate to football fans the satisfaction of having complete control over their TV viewing and the all-encompassing experience of watching football games in high-definition. In addition to halting the game for snack breaks, football fans will be able to review and replay any live on-field action, allowing them to act as coach, sports announcer, or referee, all without leaving their couch.


The integrated marketing campaign features Holmes in a national television commercial, Internet banner ads, a direct mail/email program and newspaper ads. Fans will be directed to a Web site with more information about Motorola's dual-tuner DVR set-top technology by accessing Motorola's interactive online DVR demo. Creative elements will educate consumers on how to get the Motorola DCT6412 from Cox and they will be personalized with Cox system offers.


We are excited to team up with our cable operator partners on this powerful marketing campaign as they continue to roll out HD and DVR services to their customers, said Mark De Pietro, vice president of marketing, Motorola consumer entertainment solutions. This campaign gives us the opportunity to leverage the powerful NFL brand to create awareness amongst consumers about the benefits of Motorola's DVR technology, and how football fans can have a state-of-the-art viewing experience right in their own homes.


Through this promotional campaign with Motorola, Cox customers will learn how high-definition digital video recorders can make their home entertainment experience even more enjoyable, said Joe Rooney, senior vice president of marketing, Cox Communications. With the ability to pause and rewind live television, Cox DVR service helps football fans make sure they won't miss a minute of the live action.


Motorola's DVR marketing campaign featuring the NFL launched August 25th and will continue throughout the 2004 season.


About the Motorola DCT6412 HD Set-Top with Dual-Tuner DVR

With approximately one and a half million HD units shipped, Motorola's digital set-top platform is the recognized leader for enabling operators to deliver high-definition services to subscribers. The Motorola DCT6412 high-definition dual-tuner digital video recorder gives consumers control over their home entertainment experience, by enabling popular trick-play features such as pause and rewind of live television. The set-top records both standard- and high-definition broadcasts, while the dual-tuner feature lets consumers watch one program while recording another, or record two programs at the same time. Consumers can easily find shows and schedule recordings from the same program guide provided by their cable operator.


Additionally, the Motorola DCT6412 supports a full array of advanced interactive applications, such as an interactive program guide (IPG) or video-on-demand (VOD). With the HD capabilities of the Motorola DCT6400 platform, operators can realize additional revenue opportunities through such services as HD video-on-demand (HD-VOD).


About Motorola and the NFL

Motorola became the official communications provider of the NFL in 1999. Since then, Motorola technology has enhanced the game of football by improving communications between referees, coaches, quarterbacks, and support personnel. Motorola technology has proven vital in keeping the lines of communication open, both on and off the field, and has been credited with streamlining critical elements of the game's action, such as the instant replay challenge, making the game more efficient and exciting for everyone involved. Now, with Motorola's rich legacy of broadband and wireless innovations Motorola is further enhancing the football experience for NFL fans - offering them the most technologically enhanced football viewing experience available.


About Motorola Broadband Communications Sector

The Motorola Broadband Communications Sector provides a scalable, integrated end-to-end system for the delivery of broadband services that keeps consumers informed, entertained and connected. Its technology enables network operators and retailers to create and execute on new business opportunities by providing innovative products and services to the home. Customer-responsive design and manufacturing expertise further contribute to the company's position as the world's leading supplier of digital cable set-tops and cable modems. More information about the Motorola Broadband Communications Sector can be found at: www.motorola.com/broadband. 


About Motorola

Motorola, Inc. (NYSE: MOT) is a global leader in wireless, broadband and automotive communications technologies that help make life smarter, safer, simpler, synchronized and fun. Sales in 2003 were US $27.1 billion. Motorola creates innovative technological solutions that benefit people at home, at work and on the move. The company also is a progressive corporate citizen dedicated to operating ethically, protecting the environment and supporting the communities in which it does business. For more information, please visit www.motorola.com. 


# # #


Media Contacts:

Motorola

Bev Dribin

+1-215-323-1156
[email protected] 


Paul Alfieri

+1-215-323-1804
[email protected] 


MOTOROLA and the stylized M Logo are registered in the US Patent & Trademark Office. All other product or service names are the property of their respective owners. © Motorola, Inc. 2004.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Lombana,


Motorola's products have to be run from a Motorola-based headend, whereas ours are Scientific Atlanta-based. Their 6412 is uncompatible. Sorry.


Regarding the question of what we'll see - Miami or the US Open, perhaps we should include Hurricane Ivan coverage as a third choice? We haven't heard anything from CBS yet. If I get info, I'll try to get it posted.


If you lost cable service during the storm, thanks for bearing with us as we work to get it back. Things have been hell around here, and our guys are out there making heroic efforts to get it back. I know you've all learned to be healthy skeptics from reading various posts here and elsewhere on the 'net. Keep that in mind reading the newspaper as well.


----------



## Barry928

Greg,


I noticed a big improvement between the Charley and Frances recovery time. After Charley I lost power for 4 days and had to wait an additional 3 days to restore the cable. With Frances I lost power for 2 days but this time I had cable restored only 6 hours after the power came back.


That commissioner was really upset at BHN after Charley and threatened to make trouble when the franchise came up for renewal. What can a satisfied customer do to support BHN when the renewal vote comes up on the docket?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> What can a satisfied customer do to support BHN when the renewal vote comes up on the docket?



Good point - you guys take a lot of heat here, but I think we all know that you do what you can to support everyone. I will sign / email - what it takes to show support for the good product you provide. Of course you have all your crews out there, and more I am sure, to get cable up and running for us all (our daily complaining about ESPN-HD is a separate matter you can't control










Lets just hope Ivan dies off......somehow....


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Greg,
> 
> 
> I noticed a big improvement between the Charley and Frances recovery time. What can a satisfied customer do to support BHN when the renewal vote comes up on the docket?*



Greg - just to add to Barry's post, my power was out over here in Cocoa Beach for about 7 days. I've been on the road a lot and saw 2 power company trucks in all that time but I never saw less than 4-6 Brighthouse trucks every day. SInce we had no power I don't know if we had cabvle but my guess is that cable was working just fine.










I was worried we had all of the spare Brighthouse people over here and other places didn't have any. Don't know if that's true but Brighthouse was everywhere, and the guys were actually working each time I saw them. Our signal kind of sucks right now but at least we have a picture; HD seems OK.


Thanks for the great work. Now if we could only get FPL







to be as responsive as Brighthouse we may have a real winner.


----------



## Barry928

The city of Orlando has a website with a link to file complaints against Brighthouse.

http://www.cityoforlando.net/cable/index.htm 


If you live in Orlando please take a minute to make a positive comment about BHN. The city is acting very biased when when they put up a link to only take complaints instead of proper comments as they approach the franchise renewal in January.


----------



## Impala1ss

BArry - just went to the Orlando website you posted and signed on as an Orlando customer but used my real address and phone #. Told them they had a lot of nerve to ask for complaints but nowhere to list appreciation. Also told them that Brighthouse should be used to teach the local power companies how to be responsive to the customers.


AS an aside I'm so sick and tired of hearing that guy who's the head of FPL telling me every 5 minutes on the radio how good a job they're doing. He is obviously clueless about his company's ability to restore service. While I could understand rural areas being slow to restorepower, no city should have to go 7 days without power. Their excuses are just that, excuses. Anyone can provide an excuse, but the good ones provide service.


----------



## gmclaughlin

I know something you don't know.....






...oh what the hell....





... Might as well tell....




THE ESPN DEAL IS DONE! We're trying to turn it on as we speak. Details of the official launch are forthcoming, but it will be a part of the HDpak (with HDNet's and INDemand 1/2). For those of you holding out on subscribing, now's the time.


Waaahooo! A ray of light in an otherwise lousy three weeks.


----------



## avNeophyte

Congrats! Now, how about that HD DVR...


----------



## PDJernes

THE ESPN DEAL IS DONE


yeehaw. How about Tampa?


----------



## bluejay

Greg,

Just wanted to let you know I appreciate the work BHN has done- lost cable when power went out - came back on when the power came back on.

No problems! Have seen your trucks everywhere in my Melbourne travels. It feels good to be reconnected to the world.


My thanks to the Brghthouse and the many other repair people servicing our area.


Also happy to hear about ESPN!


Jay


----------



## bgall

Yes, finally!!! That was my only problem with BHN was no ESPN. But finally you can get all your locals and major nationally HD channels on BHN










The non-sense TWC was holding on out was just silly, they've had the HD pak and we would be fine with being add ESPN to it all along, so I'm not sure what took so long.


But at least it's over.


Now if TWC/BHN could work on getting the remaining premiums another bonus for Central Florida.


----------



## PeterShipp

Hi everyone from CEDIA in Indianapolis. Just today I was talking to some people about cable and satellite in Orlando, and I was saying the only major downside to our cable operator was ESPN-HD. Now I will have to go back and tell them otherwise. Congrats to everyone at BH!


In case anyone is wondering, the show is wild this year. I had appointments all day today (this is the first day the floor is open), so I have not gotten around to all the big players, but I will and hopefully be taking good notes. If anyone has anything they think I should check on please let me know via pm or email. I have so much going on I often forget about some of the technology things.


----------



## mhdiab

Greg - awsome - tell the people in the chain thanks and I am sure this saved you subscribers. The comments from before about how good BHN is stands and now got better. Your info here is a big part and I hope you know it.


Sunday Night Football in HD!!!!!!!!! SWEEEEET - ESPN2 with hockey in HD next year SWWWWEEEEEETTTT!!!


----------



## dgmayor

!!!!! I was just flipping channels and found it and FREAKED OUT! I know you didn't do it single handedly, but seeing as your our BHN Rep here, GREG YOUR THE MAN!


----------



## DouglasR

I was just flipping channels also and I thought I was dreaming!!!! There it was...right next to discovery hd....espnhd!!!! I just got my my hd television and the hd box...Brighthouse is great..I only had to wait two days for espnhd. Thanks Greg!


----------



## james32746

this may sound weird to you guys:


If you have a S/A 3100HD or any other S/A cable box, you can get these easter egg VOD channels:


First: Press the round enter key on the front panel navigation keys and push exit on the front panel buttons simultaneously. If done right you will hear a chime and the words "diag" flashing at the same time.


Second: Enter In The Specific Channel Number of these new channels (you can't use the EPG or channel up or down keys)


These Channels are:


301-A&E On Demand

302-BBC America On Demand

303-Cartoon Network On Demand

304-CNN Showcase On Demand

305-Comedy Central On Demand

306-CourtTV On Demand

307-DIY! On Demand

308-Food Network On Demand

309-G4TechTV On Demand

310-Golf Channel On Demand

311-HGTV On Demand

312-Music On Demand (music videos)

313-Kids On Demand


----------



## property33

I'd like to echo everyone's praises on how quickly BHN and it's employees reacted to the last 2 storms and restored service. My job required me to be patrolling-worked midnights during Charlie and Days during Frances. Both times I saw numerous BHN trucks/vans/techs out & about in numbers. There's always a tendency to complain about utilities, power and cable in particular. On forums all too often you only see negative stuff. BHN did a great job. I had a problem with RR when power came back on-2nd level phone tech checked all she could then put my name on a 'list' but told me I should probably take my cable modem to a local office and see if they'd swap it out so I could try that since it would be several days before someone could come out. Did so, got a new modem, all's hunky dory. Thanks BHN (Gregg to for keeping us informed). Looking forward to Sunday night football in HD!!!!!! Jim


----------



## raymac

What channel is ESPNHD on? I don't see it in my HD section at all. Also, I tried calling to add the HDPac to my service and get a message to please call back later. I guess Frances is effecting BrightHouse pretty hard.


----------



## Barry928

ESPN-HD is on channel 1329.


You could try the national phone number to add service.


1-877-892-EASY


----------



## Maya68

ESPN-HD Thank You Greg!!!


----------



## lombana

Cool, ESPN HD on BHN...


DirecTV just added Bravo HD+ and a good rumor has it that they will catch up with Voom in the next 2 months on HD carriage of the major HD Networks. I'll keep my dish...


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> DirecTV just added Bravo HD+ and a good rumor has it that they will catch up with Voom in the next 2 months on HD carriage of the major HD Networks. I'll keep my dish...



Yeah and compressing three channels into 29mb - three per transponder - staying with Cable that is for sure


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by james32746_
> *this may sound weird to you guys:
> 
> 
> If you have a S/A 3100HD or any other S/A cable box, you can get these easter egg VOD channels:
> 
> 
> First: Press the round enter key on the front panel navigation keys and push exit on the front panel buttons simultaneously. If done right you will hear a chime and the words "diag" flashing at the same time.
> 
> 
> Second: Enter In The Specific Channel Number of these new channels (you can't use the EPG or channel up or down keys)
> 
> 
> These Channels are:
> 
> 
> 301-A&E On Demand
> 
> 302-BBC America On Demand
> 
> 303-Cartoon Network On Demand
> 
> 304-CNN Showcase On Demand
> 
> 305-Comedy Central On Demand
> 
> 306-CourtTV On Demand
> 
> 307-DIY! On Demand
> 
> 308-Food Network On Demand
> 
> 309-G4TechTV On Demand
> 
> 310-Golf Channel On Demand
> 
> 311-HGTV On Demand
> 
> 312-Music On Demand (music videos)
> 
> 313-Kids On Demand*




This is really cool... weird that they are hidden... but pretty cool.


Also... I came home to ESPN-HD... the week that the NFL season starts!?!?! My prayers are answered!!!


----------



## cdwillie76

I ordered the HD tier package so I could get ESPN-HD. I got the HD tier ordered and I can get to the indemand channels no problem. ESPN-HD doesn't show up in the guide and when I type in the channel number, I just get ???? like it doesn't know the channel. I held down the power button to reboot the box but no change. With my SA8000, it isn;t in the guide but I can punch in the number and it tells me that the channel is ESPN-HD and to call to order.


Any ideas??? Anyone else with the Pace box getting ESPN-HD? I am in West Melbourne if that has any effect on anything.


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Maya68

I was able to get to the channels but it says I have to call to subscribe


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cdwillie76_
> *I ordered the HD tier package so I could get ESPN-HD. I got the HD tier ordered and I can get to the indemand channels no problem. ESPN-HD doesn't show up in the guide and when I type in the channel number, I just get ???? like it doesn't know the channel. I held down the power button to reboot the box but no change. With my SA8000, it isn;t in the guide but I can punch in the number and it tells me that the channel is ESPN-HD and to call to order.
> 
> 
> Any ideas??? Anyone else with the Pace box getting ESPN-HD? I am in West Melbourne if that has any effect on anything.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris*



I have one Pace 550 and one SA3200HD boxes. Both had no problems getting the channel or the guide with the information in it. Check with BHN and see if they can do something.


----------



## cdwillie76

Not sure what happened but ESPN-HD now shows up on my Pace 500 guide and I can watch it










Now we just need the HD-PVR, going to be more of a pain now switching between the LD-PVR and my Pace. I caught myself more than once wanting to pause and rewind on the Pace lol


----------



## gmclaughlin

I'm in Tampa and can't necessarily confirm, but it sounds like we took a bit longer adding ESPN-HD to the Deland Headend, versus the Winter Park Headend. That would explain why Melbourne took longer.


We continue to work the HD-PVR issue. Waiting on software now.


----------



## Gator5000e

Anyone have any idea why the Bucs game is not in HD or at least in WS?


----------



## mhdiab

No - I am looking for their phone-number - does anyone have it? Reported as HD in the rest of the country


----------



## mhdiab

I called they told me second game will be in HD not this game - it is on in the rest of the country and they refused to connect me - I told them to tell the guys in the tech room that they were making a mistake.......


----------



## cdwillie76

I have the pace box and fox is suppose to be doing the 720p format. My tv can only do 480i/480p/1080i. Does the pace box convert it to 1080i?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## mhdiab

yes it will convert if you set it to do so. Press the # button and hold it in and you will see what it is outputting it to. For example both ABC and ESPN are 720p as well so if you have been able to see HD on those you have it set right.


However, WFOL are idiots and they won't believe that this game is in HD so maybe next one...


and I thought the splicer was supposed to be fool-proof or there is some other issue that they didn't want to tell me


----------



## cdwillie76

I was able to watch espn hd last night so I must be doing it right. I wonder if the control room at fox is watching the game since they are advertising that the game is being broadcasted in 720p, 5.1 dolby...the best format or something like that....


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> I was able to watch espn hd last night so I must be doing it right. I wonder if the control room at fox is watching the game since they are advertising that the game is being broadcasted in 720p, 5.1 dolby...the best format or something like that....



Information in the OTA thread that the hurricanes blew out their splicer - therefore no HD today - hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## ddeloach

I don't know about you but at this time, the second game is not being shown in HD. Both games today were available in HD. WOFL simply blew it.


----------



## bgall

I guess it's hard to even take a glance at what was posted before you










It's reported, that WOFL's fiber lead for the spilcer system is broke, therefore they are unable to deliever any of Fox's HD programming this week, they hope to have it fixed by next weekend...


----------



## lombana

Not for nothing and maybe my background isn't up to speed with the "new" ways of doing things, but for what reason would they need any fiber backhaul, and where is it to/from?


Why not pull the network feeds down via sat directly into the control room and switch it live? Is HD not sourced over the air via sat backhaul? Doesn't make sense to me that they are pulling a nationwide fiber link to all affiliates, I would think that an uplink/downlink would play better as you eliminate any failures on the part of the telco that supplies the fiber.


And again, not for nothing but if your main source of content delivery was a closed fiber link, then would it not make sense to add a layer of REDUNDANCY by feeding on satellite?


Quite frankly this is getting annoying that every time there is a major event or it's NFL season, a golf tournament, basically whatever, our market continues to suffer due to poor planning.


Again this all doesn't make sense and maybe someone can explain the logic to me behind the network delivery system in use. My background is in broadcast FM and land mobile radio service. I'm an RF engineer by trade so this all seems odd to me that we're not watching HD in Orlando on events that are in HD.


Miguel Lombana


----------



## mhdiab

lombana - I don't have the skills, time or knowledge to explain the splicer technolog







, but make a search on the main thread for fox splicer and the old threads should come up. This technology is brand new and has been and is still being installed nationwide by FOX which would explain why time wasn't spent on redundancy, but getting it up. Not sure how it can be getting old when Fox never broadcasted HD before and this was there first weekend and it works in the rest of the country, but you know those two small hurricanes that came by and said hi?...........


Someone else can explain the technical, but my assumption was either that the splicer blew out (they wouldn't have a spare on hand) or the T-1 from the tower to the station blew out.................


----------



## skellyo

EDIT: I finally got someone on the phone at Brighthouse. Basically I have to reboot my box again and if that doesn't work, the box is likely the cause.


I've got the Pace HD box and my HD channels have not worked since after Hurricane Charley. They appear to have macroblocking and the sound cuts in and out very frequently. I've rebooted the box several times to no avail. I was patient with it and had not called Brighthouse until last night, when all I get is a busy signal. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to contact them?


Thanks,

Sean


----------



## Gilley

I also want to compliment BHN following Charley and Frances. I never lost cable or internet access through either storm. Maybe it has something to do with all of the utilities being buried in my neighborhood since we didn't lose power for more than 30 minutes. Regardless, I have never been better pleased with a cable company since I have been with BHN.


----------



## mwk

Gregg you da man, thanks for the ESPN-HD the game looked great last night. As far as hurricane service my power was out for 5 days with Charlie when it came on I had cable. Never lost cable with Frannie. Good job guys.


----------



## lombana

Thanks, I did google it and found an article from Fox Networks on the box, it's a box, and as I expected, delivery is via satellite downlink to the affiliate and the HD content is streamed into master control. But as you stated it's likely that no one ever dreamed of a failover scenario so no backup for redundancy was ever thought of. Which is interesting because I recall back in my early days of broadcast I was able to take a tour of NBC NY and was impressed that EVERYTHING is redundant. When something as basic as a commercial plays it's running an a and b feed in the event that the first fails. I don't undersstand why this wasn't designed into this content delivery aspect but if $$$ is to blame then I understant.


The box the BP 5100 Broadcast Platform from Terayon Communication Systems is basically no more than an interface that takes the datastream from the air delivered content and allows the local station to insert local content directly to their encoder so there is no conversion between the HD feed and non HD local inserts.


As for my comment on non-HD delivery in the past, not just FOX, it's happened over and over where an HD feed was national and we were left in the SD realm. Look at 65 (41.1) and all their Star Trek's that were delivered in SD here and HD everywhere else for almost a full year. CBS Orlando with HD/SD swapping for entire episodes of CSI and other shows... it's just interesting that in other markets that I've visited HD is solid and here it's hit and miss.


The digital world is 1 year and just over 3 months away, unless the FCC steps in and extends and most markets are still lagging, including Orlando, heck where are the spanish stations in HD, haven't seen a signal from them yet!


I spent time working on a radio system in Raleigh and WRAL picked up on this game years ago. I asked a camera crew at the Orange County EOC 2 weeks ago who were about to go live for a hurricane when they were planning HD cams and they looked at me like I was from space.


Anyway, it just strikes me odd that if you're going to do something and it all hinges on 1 box, you might see the bigger picture and plan for it a little better. FOX should have had a backup unit FEDEX'd in or something in time for their 720p Premier.


Just my thoughts...

Miguel





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhdiab_
> *lombana - I don't have the skills, time or knowledge to explain the splicer technolog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but make a search on the main thread for fox splicer and the old threads should come up. This technology is brand new and has been and is still being installed nationwide by FOX which would explain why time wasn't spent on redundancy, but getting it up. Not sure how it can be getting old when Fox never broadcasted HD before and this was there first weekend and it works in the rest of the country, but you know those two small hurricanes that came by and said hi?...........
> 
> 
> Someone else can explain the technical, but my assumption was either that the splicer blew out (they wouldn't have a spare on hand) or the T-1 from the tower to the station blew out.................*


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> The digital world is 1 year and just over 3 months away, unless the FCC steps in and extends and most markets are still lagging, including Orlando, heck where are the spanish stations in HD, haven't seen a signal from them yet!



Don't forget the mandate is for digital not HD. They were in full compliance with their broadcast on the digital channels - doesn't say anything about resolution to be broadcasted..........



Also you can't compare to WRAL. WRAL is by far and has been the regional leader in HD across the country - they were first with everything. They mulitcasted all the CBS NCAA Final 64 games over five years ago (or so) something that wasn't done in this market even this year...... I lived in Raleigh for 6 years and believe they did the most impressive local HD launch done in this country...IMHO


I do agree though - lots of hit and miss in this market. The Fox thing is different since most of it is run out of the head-office and they paid for the splicer - I think they decided that financially it wasn't worth giving one backup to each station, but instead have a few on hand to send out when needed. I think once it is up either Fox is doing it right or it affects all their stations to pretty much the same effect. Not like UPN, CBS etc


----------



## TopQuark

The Broncos/Chiefs game last night had the best picture quality I've EVER seen; now I'm really glad I spent the extra bucks on a DLP set! Big congrats to BHN for finishing the long-awaited deal w/ Disney.


I wonder how it feels to be the FOX station manager here in Orlando, who must get credit for airing pure digital crap once again. The hurricanes are not a credible excuse for the disgusting PQ that I have seen consistently for the last 8 months since I bought my TV. Yesterday's games (even in SD) suffered from extreme pixelation/freezing/audio dropout/whatever to the point where I simply had to switch back to analog (uggh!).


Unfortunately for BHN, most people will not realize that the problems with FOX are NOT the fault of the cable company, and so may form unjustified negative opinions. If I was running BHN in central florida, I would refuse to even carry WOFL in high-def until their performance was verifiably more reliable. But that's just me...


----------



## sam0u8

ESPN-HD!!! I'm so excited. I've been out of touch for a few day and i login to check the board and find this!! Thank you!!


Greg, is ESPN-HD avaliable to all TWC/BH subscribers? I have some friends back in Austin, TX that would love to hear it's avaliable to them.


Thanks again!!


----------



## K4REE

Rather than upgrading my satdish to HD, I am considering switching to BHN. Can a few of you BHN subscribers tell me what HD Smartbox they are installing and whether or not they have DVI or HDMI ports? Any other info you think would be helpful is also appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gator5000e

Greg, thanks for the news re ESPN-HD. Looks great. Two additional questions:


1. Is there any chance of a software upgrade to the SA 3100s to allow the current station to remain in the preview box while surfing from an HD channel (hope this makes sense)? I know the Pace box can do this; and


2. Any chance of BHN adding some movie HD stations like Starz, Max or the like?


If BHN were to get some of these, I would cancel my D* subscription and go solely with BHN (I use D* for the Sunday Ticket - although with the way they now blackout the games shown on the local channels from the main list - including the NFL HD channels, it makes the package less valuable).


Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by K4REE_
> *Rather than upgrading my satdish to HD, I am considering switching to BHN. Can a few of you BHN subscribers tell me what HD Smartbox they are installing and whether or not they have DVI or HDMI ports? Any other info you think would be helpful is also appreciated. Thanks in advance!*



The main box is the Pace 550 which has a DVI/HDMI port. The alternate is the SA 3200 HD which also has that port plus a firewire port. Hope that helps.


----------



## gmclaughlin

All,


If you're still in possession of one of our SA3100's, I'm pretty sure our operations will let you bring it in to a front counter and swap it for a Pace 550HD. I think we made that standard policy about 3-4 months ago. If you don't feel capable of swapping it out yourself, we could schedule a service call to do it, but there would be a charge for the trip.


That said, it's prudent to call ahead and make sure one will be available at the front counter. If anyone has problems arranging to pick one up, PM me and I'll get something arranged.


I don't think we're sending out any 3100HD's on new installations anymore. New installs should all be Pace 550HD. The 3250's with the firewire output continue to be problematic, and while we're required to supply one on request, I wouldn't recommend one.


GATOR: The 3100HD doesn't have the processing power to make the window work. Swap it out for a 550. You'll like the other features as well.


We're working the additional movie stations as well, but have some obstacles to clear first.


SAM0U8: The ESPN deal is available to all BHN / TWC divisions -- there may be some delays as some special equipment is required to receive and decode the ESPN signal to our headends, and individual divisions may not have it in stock. We "just happened" to have the right box awaiting completion of the deal  , so we were able to act quickly.


----------



## Gilley

Since you recommend it, Greg, I think I will call the local office and swap out my SA3100HD for the Pace. I'll call ahead of course. I have been considering it for a while, but since the Pace has more processing power, then why not? Thanks for the info.


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> We "just happened" to have the right box awaiting completion of the deal  , so we were able to act quickly.



So the way I read this is that BHN in Orlando and several other BHN and TWC outfits walked out on a branch - got the equipment and sat on it since it was a highly requested channel and football season was coming up - correct? So you couldn't control the negotiations, but you prepared yourself for when they would be completed?


Nice job - you are beating my old outfit (TWC Charlotte) with at least a week and after watching the Sunday Night game in supreme HD it is worth a lot to me







- thanks


----------



## NBlue

Greg,


Soooo glad your company has finally been able to close the deal with Disney. I called BHN today and requested that my service be set up for the first available date + I called to cancel my directv -- no need for it anymore now that BHN has ESPNHD!!


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBlue_
> *Greg,
> 
> 
> Soooo glad your company has finally been able to close the deal with Disney. I called BHN today and requested that my service be set up for the first available date + I called to cancel my directv -- no need for it anymore now that BHN has ESPNHD!!
> 
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!*



I am still in shock that I can watch SportsCenter on EPSNHD!!! AWESOME! But... curious... when ESPN2-HD is released in January '04 (according to espn.com)... will it automatically be added? Not trying to be selfish... Just curious. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## ddeloach

Everyone: if you are interested, you might want to consider responding to the City of Orlando's web site requesting negative comments about BHN only make it positive if you see fit. I have received outstanding customer service from BHN and posted same at the site. I also sent a letter to the President of BHN letting him know the service I have received.


----------



## dgmayor

Anyone have any cable issues last night? It seems once a week my cable flakes out. Last night my roadrunner wouldn't stay connected, my digital/HD channels would cut in and out, and the standard channels were so scrambled I couldn't see a picture.


----------



## Gator5000e

I picked up a Pace 550 today. Hooked it up to my Elite 730 via DVI but I just don;t like the way DVI looks like on this set. I then tried to connect via component the same way my SA 3100 was set up, but I can not seem to get it to display a picture via component. DVI and S-Video work, but not component. I think it was a used box as it was pretty dusty and no manual came with it.


Is there something I need to do to turn on the component output so I can see if I like the picture better? I did a search but could not find anything.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gator5000e

Never mind, found the manual online.


----------



## NewtoHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gator5000e_
> *Never mind, found the manual online.*




Can you please post the link to where you found the manual for the Pace box?


I like the features of the Pace, but mine is very touchy...often times the picture goes green when i switch from analog channels to the HD channels...not sure if it is worth trying to get a new box or just wait until the HD DVR is available. Quick fix for now is just turning the box off and then back on...have tried rebooting on various occasions, but does not seem to make it any better...any suggestions???


----------



## Barry928

The Pace 550 user pdf file is on this page.

http://www.pacemicro.com/corporate/p....asp?PID=DC550


----------



## VanderRG

After trying everything I could since January I finally got a Pace Box yesterday. (It was surreal...after all of my previous frustration I was able to just walk in and swap the boxes out. )


When I picked it up the manual came with an addendum that said that changing output resolution and aspect ratio could be accomplished using the remote control (the manual says that you have to use the "display" button on the front of the box and can't use the remote).


Anyway the addendum says you access these options this by pressing and holding the "#" button on the remote.


Unfortunately when I press and hold the "#" on my remote nothing happens. I wonder if anyone else has had this happen. I noticed that the remote I got with the PACE box is a totally different remote from the one I had with the SA3100HD. Might this be a factor? Are others out there able to change aspect ratio and resolution using this technique?


Thanks,

Bob V.


----------



## raymac

Help!


I have had me Pace 550HD for 5 hours and it has rebooted 3 times. What is going on?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> Anyway the addendum says you access these options this by pressing and holding the "#" button on the remote.



Almost correct - press the # button and release it as a "normal button press" - that will change it. If you hold it in for a long time you should get a blue box that shows you (and you can alter) what you are receiving from the STB - 1080i, 720p etc


----------



## mhdiab

I have a non-HD question









Have anyone ordered the WS indemand movies? Are they sent in a 16:9 format? (I understand that I would still get black bars etc) Or are the WS sent in a 4:3 format where I would have black bars on top and bottom?


Was thinking of testing a movie this weekend and just wanted to know if it was worth it or not


----------



## Barry928

I think you would see black bars all the way around. In order to fill your 16:9 screen they would have to send it 4:3 anamorphic and then you could stretch it to fill. You could always use the displays awful looking blown up zoom mode to force it to fill.


I wonder why BHN does not offer PPV HD?


----------



## mhdiab

Thanks Barry.

I realize this is indemand's material, but on a technical level why couldn't they have a separate channel for WS material? Broadcast it in SDWS - regular 4:3 people would get the WS version right? and us with 16:9 screens would get regular OAR movies - or am I missing something?


I realize it would be another channel and all that - but shouldn't be to hard to do / demand much extra bandwidth......


----------



## Barry928

People who have 4:3 TVs would see everything tall and skinny without the ability to stretch. This is why DVD's have two separate discs for anamorphic or regular 4:3 which is a pan and scan version.


----------



## VanderRG

Thanks mhdiab...I'll give it a shot...

BV


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *I wonder why BHN does not offer PPV HD?*



Barry- I think Greg said way back when I asked about it, that since they were early adopters of HD that some of their hardware in the chain does not support HD PPV although it was supposed to eventually be updated. I'd love to see HD PPV too!


I didn't realize BHN was doing WS InDemand, will have to check one out. I never use PPV because I hate Pan and Scan.


----------



## Barry928

Please let us know if it is really wide-screen or letterbox. BIG difference between filling a 16:9 screen or a small rectangle in the center.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgmayor_
> *Anyone have any cable issues last night? It seems once a week my cable flakes out. Last night my roadrunner wouldn't stay connected, my digital/HD channels would cut in and out, and the standard channels were so scrambled I couldn't see a picture.*



So it's pretty much out now. No internet, nothing digital, and normal channels are so scrabled you can't see anything. I called BHN and they gave me a date of OCTOBER 14th!! I kindly told her that is unacceptable, and I'm not paying almost 150 bucks a month for no internet and no cable service. It then changed until this Wednesday at 11-2. I kindly reminded her that just like most other normal adult humans, I work 8-5 during the week and that would not work. So now I have no cable and no internet for almost 5 days. No Football, no new season of the Wire, various other things for me! YAY!


Glad we finally got ESPN-HD, I just wish I had working service to view it.


----------



## Cruzer

Trying to watch the Florida-Tenn game tonight. Lots of picture breakups so we went over to analog. Noticed problems on that channel too. Then we went over to Bikini Destinations and it was breaking up. That would put the problem between me and BHN. Anybody having the same problem tonight?


----------



## wbscuba

Hi all,


Long time lurker, finally posting.


Anybody with a SA3250 in the Central Florida/Orlando area?


I'm using a SA 3250 (Passport) box and a JVC40k for HD recording and can record HBOHD, INHD1+2, HDnet, HDnetMovies, TNTHD, ESPNHD and DHDT. I used to be able to record ShowtimeHD until 2 days ago. All of the sudden this channel does not pass thru to the 40k (40k going component to the TV). I have tried reboots, calling BHN resetting the box, no luck...No Showtime HD recording all of the sudden, fine thru component.


All OTAHD stations (NBC, ABC, etc.) seem to be incorrectly "flagged" and cannot be recorded at all.


Does anybody here use a SA3250 for HD recording with the same problems, in particular the ShowtimeHD problem?


It is absolutely useless to talk with a CSR about the whole "firewire" thing, so I wonder whether anybody here has already contacted BHN engineering, etc. regarding the "flagging" issues?


I'd appreciate any input from you guys!


Thanks


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cruzer_
> *Trying to watch the Florida-Tenn game tonight. Lots of picture breakups so we went over to analog. Noticed problems on that channel too. Then we went over to Bikini Destinations and it was breaking up. That would put the problem between me and BHN. Anybody having the same problem tonight?*



It may have been a cable issue. I watched 6.1 (58.1) over the air and did not have any break-ups all game long.


----------



## Deric

anyone know why WOFL Fox 35 is not showing the Tampa/Seattle game in HD ? Not that I care about either team, since I believe they should show all the New York Giants games here since they are the real home team to most, but I would rather watch any game in HD than standard.


----------



## bgall

Umm, I believe they are showing it in HD. This guy is watching it OTA: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...13#post4376313 


Must be a BHN issue if you're not getting it, perhaps they dont have the proper feed, now that WOFL is using a new system?


----------



## Barry928

I am watching the Tampa game in HD on BHN.


----------



## Cruzer

"It may have been a cable issue. I watched 6.1 (58.1) over the air and did not have any break-ups all game long."

Doc52, Thanx

It must be. I notice weird breakups (hey, we used to call that interference) on the analog channels too. Not all the time on all channels but enough to be annoying especially on the digitals. I'm afraid this is going to be a tough one to get BHN to fix. It does seem to be worse since the Hurricanes. Funny though how it is not as annoying on the analog as it is on the digital channels. I'm on hold for customer service - This is gonna be fun I can tell.


Well that was 20 minutes out of my life that I'll never get back. And All they will do is take my number so they can call me back to schedule an appointment!..... Wait.... They called me back. They can come out Friday between 5 and 8pm. Any body want to bet if/when they'll come?


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cruzer_
> *"It may have been a cable issue. I watched 6.1 (58.1) over the air and did not have any break-ups all game long."
> 
> Doc52, Thanx
> 
> It must be. I notice weird breakups (hey, we used to call that interference) on the analog channels too. Not all the time on all channels but enough to be annoying especially on the digitals. I'm afraid this is going to be a tough one to get BHN to fix. It does seem to be worse since the Hurricanes. Funny though how it is not as annoying on the analog as it is on the digital channels. I'm on hold for customer service - This is gonna be fun I can tell.
> 
> 
> Well that was 20 minutes out of my life that I'll never get back. And All they will do is take my number so they can call me back to schedule an appointment!..... Wait.... They called me back. They can come out Friday between 5 and 8pm. Any body want to bet if/when they'll come?*



You may want to call Brighthouse and have them check the signal strength that is reaching your box. I also have a PACE box. l had decent analog reception and clean digital reception in my living room. When I moved my box into the bedroom, which has older RG-5 cable, the analog reception was not as good, and I noticed occasional breakups in the digital channels.


----------



## skellyo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgmayor_
> *So it's pretty much out now. No internet, nothing digital, and normal channels are so scrabled you can't see anything. I called BHN and they gave me a date of OCTOBER 14th!! I kindly told her that is unacceptable, and I'm not paying almost 150 bucks a month for no internet and no cable service. It then changed until this Wednesday at 11-2. I kindly reminded her that just like most other normal adult humans, I work 8-5 during the week and that would not work. So now I have no cable and no internet for almost 5 days. No Football, no new season of the Wire, various other things for me! YAY!
> 
> 
> Glad we finally got ESPN-HD, I just wish I had working service to view it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I had to call today to set up an appointment to get them to come check out my HD. I have replaced my Pace box 3 times and only got the HD partially better. Ever since Frances came through, my HD channels all cut in and out.


Unfortunately since so many people are still without cable (are there really that many still without?!?), I have to wait until Oct 14th to get my HD back on line. Now I get to miss seeing all the new premiers in HD this week and for the next 4 friggin weeks!!!


----------



## dgmayor

I came home last night from work to find my cable up and my TV was fine. From 5-8 PM, my cable dropped 5 times but came back each time, and the HD channels would cut in and out for a few seconds. At PRECISELY 9:30PM, my cable dropped, HD/digital dropped, and the regular channels became scrambled again. It's not my cable box at all, as I have 2 pace boxes and and SA DVR box (all do it), plus I have cable going directly to my ReplayTV which is also affected, and my internet. There's definately a signal issue somewhere, but it's just strange how it cuts in and out on a whim. I have to think that there's a connection loose somewhere or something to that effect.


----------



## avNeophyte

dgmayor - What's all that wet stuff around outside? I've heard that water wreaks havoc on the signal when it gets into cable connectors.


----------



## dgmayor

Yeah I'm pretty sure it has something to do with it, but it's wierd...it can rain all day and night one day and be fine, and then a week later it can rain for 20 minutes and be screwed for the rest of the day.


----------



## dgmayor

Unreal. I just happened to go to the BHN website to check on my appointment.


Appointment #1

Description Trouble Call

Schedule date 9/22/04

Arrival time 11:00AM-2:00PM

Payment to technician required? No

Amount of payment, if required

Order reference number 33772543



Um, I SPECIFICALLY told her nobody was home during the day and she told me it was scheduled from 5-8. This is NOT 5-8! I'm on hold now, probably so they can tell me I have to wait another week since the time slot they TOLD me is filled.


----------



## Cruzer

DG,

Yeah. that is their favorite trick - to come an hour early. I rushed my kids home from Disney one day to find that they had come hours earlier.

Doc said:

"You may want to call Brighthouse and have them check the signal strength that is reaching your box. I also have a PACE box. l had decent analog reception and clean digital reception in my living room. When I moved my box into the bedroom, which has older RG-5 cable, the analog reception was not as good, and I noticed occasional breakups in the digital channels."

The problem occurs on Pace box, Standard Box and no box tv's (analog channels). My house is all old stuff (RG-59).

avNeo says:

"dgmayor - What's all that wet stuff around outside? I've heard that water wreaks havoc on the signal when it gets into cable connectors."

It was acting up Monday night (didn't we get some wind and rain that night?). Problem cleared up after 15 minutes or so. They were out a few months ago and resealed my cable connections at the house.

Darn problem is intermittent. I need to tape it to show the guy when he comes out. Hey, hopefully it will rain Friday night.


----------



## dgmayor

I had rain last night, tv/internet was fine *shrug*. Guess we'll see if they actually show up tonight..


----------



## danlafave

I live out in Satellite Beach (just north of Melbourne Beach) and I was wondering if anyone in the Melbourne area has a recommendation on a good OTA Antenna so that I can get the Orlando Digital Channels.


According to AntennaWeb it looks like I need an antenna with a range of about 43 miles and the type they recommend is the Medium Directional or "RED" range.


I read some forums that recommend the DB4 antenna but I was wondering if anyone in the area has any recommendations or tips of their own on what to get or what to stay away from.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## imperialyoyo

I live south melbourne, down on palm bay road. Using quite an outdated indoor rca amplified pair of rabbit ears, I can pick up quite a selection of OTA digital channels.


6,9,11,18,24,30,35,41 (no habla espanol)


6 at times gets a bit fuzzy but the rest come in solid. Note that I am on the second floor so ymmv. If I adjust the rabbit ears I can trade in 43 for 6,9, and 11.


----------



## Impala1ss

Are you guys aware that there is a seperate thread for Orlando - OTA and Satellite. You might get better info. there than here in the Cable thread. Just a suggestion. It's here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=406377


----------



## Doctor52

BHN has been aggressively advertising that they have clear reception regardless of bad weather, while satellite reception is susceptible to rain fade.


In all three hurricanes, I never lost my DirecTV reception. (except for occasional pixellation in the major rain bands)


In all three hurricanes, I lost cable reception for a significant amount of time.



If BHN is going to advertise clear reception in bad weather, they should invest in back-up power for the vital parts of their cable network.


----------



## mwk

Give BHN a break, 3 major Hurricanes with little loss of service.


I think they did a great job the last 6 weeks.

Got my cable back just in time to see the Bucs get their azz handed to them


----------



## mwk

Give BHN a break, 3 major Hurricanes with little loss of service.


I think they did a great job the last 6 weeks.

Got my cable back just in time to see the Bucs get their azz handed to them


----------



## Adios

Was it just me, or did FOX have literally hundreds of audio and video drop outs on yesterdays football games. I had to give up watching the game as it became too annoying to have your picture freeze up and audio stop every few seconds. This was being viewed on BHN by the way. How was the signal OTA?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> In all three hurricanes, I lost cable reception for a significant amount of time.



I had a short time yesterday morning without Digital Cable, but all the analog channels worked. Besides that short time no issue through out any of the hurricanes - oh well that is excluding the time without power...



FOX - tons of dropouts always - not sure what is going on with them - are they sharing their bandwidth with anyone???


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mwk_
> *Give BHN a break, 3 major Hurricanes with little loss of service.
> 
> 
> I think they did a great job the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Got my cable back just in time to see the Bucs get their azz handed to them*



I'm not upset with BHN. I just think that their advertisements rip into the satellite industry. If they are going to claim better reception in bad weather, they better deliver. Otherwise, they are falsely advertising.


----------



## GatorVet96

I think we can give BHN a break considering that the "weather" was a frickin' Hurricane, not just a simple storm. These are usually once every 10 years or so. I have never had my cable reception out or affected by the average storm (even electrical). I only lost cable during Charlie here in Oviedo, and it was on when my power was restored. I didn't as much as have reduced picture quality from Francis or Jeanne.


That said, my neighbor across the street has DTV and has only had loss of signal a few times in a year during severe thunderstorms. But I know I would be mad if it happended to me during Super Bowl or Gator game, etc.


----------



## Cruzer

Doc,

If you've got the electricity to know that you don't have cable then you should count your blessings. I spent the weekend watching TV on a one inch screen.


Is NBC HD not working?


My 5-8pm BHN appointment showed up at 7:45 Friday night. Nice guy. I described the weird interference on the analog channels and breakups on the digital. I suggested that the problem only happened when it rained. He thought the problem was before the curb. All he could do was log it.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adios_
> *Was it just me, or did FOX have literally hundreds of audio and video drop outs on yesterdays football games. I had to give up watching the game as it became too annoying to have your picture freeze up and audio stop every few seconds. This was being viewed on BHN by the way. How was the signal OTA?*



I saw the same thing on BH. However, OTA was solid. Additionally, OTA was crisp, whereas BH seemed a bit soft, like they were compressing.


----------



## Motham

Does anyone (maybe from BHN) know when BHN will be installing CableCards?


I've made two appointments so far, and each time the tech told me they're not installing the cards due to technical problems. It would have been nice if the CSR knew this before I made the appointment.


----------



## Flashman

Anyone have an update on when Brighthouse will be releasing the HD DVR units? I called last week and they told me that due to some 'technical difficulties' these have been delayed indefinitely.


----------



## ufg8tr

Hey anyone had luck getting the SA 3250? BHN gave me the PACE box, then I realized it didn't have firewire. Dohh!


So they were scheduled to come today...it got canceled and no one told me. So I calls them back and they have no idea what I'm talking about. They don't offer firewire and don't offer the SA3250.


WHaahh? I've called back countless times and the customer reps/supervisors say it's not in their inventory.


Anyone offer any help? Tried PM'ing Greg already.


Thanks guys










EDIT:

Thanks Barry, I figured Greg was busy. The cust reps even told me they didn't have a Greg working for them. LOL


----------



## Barry928

BHN does have working SA3250's but the CSR's are not going to know about them because they are rarely requested. Greg will help you but since he is the point man for BHN at the emergency operations center during the hurricanes he might still be really busy or sleeping. Not everyone has power and cable restored so please be patient.


BHN has decided to wait for the new SA 8300 HD PVR. This unit should be a much better box with more features and fewer glitches.


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> BHN has decided to wait for the new SA 8300 HD PVR. This unit should be a much better box with more features and fewer glitches.



I will actually say that this is good news. I know it is a delay, but reading some other threads about the existing unit and it is horrible and still tons of glitches. Rather not get stuck with the 8000 unit and get this one instead.... Not BHN's fault that SA doesn't put out a working unit


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *BHN does have working SA3250's but the CSR's are not going to know about them because they are rarely requested. Greg will help you but since he is the point man for BHN at the emergency operations center during the hurricanes he might still be really busy or sleeping. Not everyone has power and cable restored so please be patient.
> 
> 
> BHN has decided to wait for the new SA 8300 HD PVR. This unit should be a much better box with more features and fewer glitches.*



Barry, the techs don't know about them either. The Pace box in the family room died during Charlie. I called several time to get it replaced telling them that we found (with the bedroom unit) that the newer Pace boxes don't sync HDCP with my units (the original ones did). The tech came out and tried to put the DVI cable into a SA 3100! I had to take him back to the bedroom and show him a 3250. They apparently don't have them is stock at this point. I am SOL in the family room for HD and analogue graphics (no menus of any kind except on digital channels).


----------



## Barry928

Lou,


I did not know you had a 3250. Are you recording HD now or was this a work around solution to the HDCP conflict between the PACE 550 and your Aurora card?


I doubt more than 10 people in the BHN organization know about fire-wire or the SA3250.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Lou,
> 
> 
> I did not know you had a 3250. Are you recording HD now or was this a work around solution to the HDCP conflict between the PACE 550 and your Aurora card?
> 
> 
> I doubt more than 10 people in the BHN organization know about fire-wire or the SA3250.*



Its a work around solution. For some reason no one could discern, the latest boxes could not either sync to the HDCP or could not show analogue graphics or both. We went through twelve boxes before they gave up. I told them to just bring the "SA 3250HD" box. Supposedly, the CSR wrote it down, but they brought a 3100 instead.


----------



## Barry928

I have to give BHN snaps for trying 12 boxes but I also have to criticize any company who does not realize after 3 boxes that a couple of boxes loaded with the previous version of software could solve your problem. Greg may have to get involved with your problem.


----------



## gmclaughlin

What we are repeatedly finding is that every manufacturer's implementation of the HDCP "standard" is "different". (Funny, I thought that's what standards were all about, right up until "tolerances" get involved).


What it means for a field operation is that a box or software that works fine on 98% of the TV's, suddenly won't talk to one particular model. And it's not limited to manufacturers either-- it may work on one Sony, but not on another. And we can't possibly buy one of each TV type to test.


I had a new set we bought for the office that wouldn't handshake for 2 weeks -- then suddenly started working - no software mods or box swaps involved. I'd given up and made the Pace engineers talk to the TV's engineers - and it just started working on it's own.


I agree 12 boxes is akin to beating your head against the wall.


----------



## Barry928

Greg,


Welcome back! I hope that was the last hurricane of the season.


Lou,


Since Aurora has such fantastic support and your scaler cards are firmware upgradeable it may be possible to get a special firmware version to load in your cards that would have a slightly lower HDCP tolerance so the PACE 550 will work.


----------



## Cruzer

Greg,

Do you know (and can you tell us) what percentage of BHN customers are HD?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Greg,
> 
> 
> Welcome back! I hope that was the last hurricane of the season.
> 
> 
> Lou,
> 
> 
> Since Aurora has such fantastic support and your scaler cards are firmware upgradeable it may be possible to get a special firmware version to load in your cards that would have a slightly lower HDCP tolerance so the PACE 550 will work.*



I'll have to ask, but I don't have any problems, so far, with the one 3250 so I would rather go that route first if possible, as it could take quite a while before a special zap could be done, in any case I don't think that the graphics problem will be affected that way as it shows up on the the s-video and component ports as well (and the component does not go through the Aurora card).


Lou


----------



## Barry928

So the original PACE 550 worked fine on HDCP encrytped channels and all the on screen graphics worked normally on every channel. The new PACE 550 lost the ability to handshake HDCP and also does not display any on screen graphics over the analog channels.


It sounds like you have 2 unrelated problems with the new PACE except that they both started happening when you got a new box and these 2 problems were consistant with all 12 boxes. Is that correct?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *So the original PACE 550 worked fine on HDCP encrytped channels and all the on screen graphics worked normally on every channel. The new PACE 550 lost the ability to handshake HDCP and also does not display any on screen graphics over the analog channels.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have 2 unrelated problems with the new PACE except that they both started happening when you got a new box and these 2 problems were consistant with all 12 boxes. Is that correct?*



Well, not exactly. They all had the sync problem, but not all had the graphics problem. It was strange as they would sync at first, but would loose sync after a few hours and rebooting would not help. When it lost sync either I got a black picture or a small green and black picture in a gray field. I had to go to component to see HD pictures (which is what has happened on the current Pace as well). I did talk to a Pace Tech, but they never were able to understand what was happening.


----------



## Barry928

During the first 2 hours before the screen would go black did you see the PACE on screen graphic ( a rectangular box near the top of the screen) warning that HDCP could not be established?


I know my own PACE 550 is unstable when tuning the analog channels showing small flashes of digital snow. Eventually the channel becomes all snow until I change the channel to reset.


Are others having any similar problems?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *During the first 2 hours before the screen would go black did you see the PACE on screen graphic ( a rectangular box near the top of the screen) warning that HDCP could not be established?
> 
> 
> I know my own PACE 550 is unstable when tuning the analog channels showing small flashes of digital snow. Eventually the channel becomes all snow until I change the channel to reset.
> 
> 
> Are others having any similar problems?*



Yeah, that's why I knew there was a sync problem in the first place. The problem just escalated to the point of no return. I did not have any problems with the boxes when they first came in just after they upgraded the software. With the current box problems, they started with Charley and have gotten worst from the blackouts with Frances and then Jeanne (I lost power each time).


----------



## Barry928

If I remember correctly the PACE software upgrade was to correct HDCP sync problems by sending a longer handshake to workaround the brands of displays that are out of published spec. In your case it seems to have had the opposite effect. It is a very odd clue that your PACE box would work for a couple of hours and then fail to handshake.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *If I remember correctly the PACE software upgrade was to correct HDCP sync problems by sending a longer handshake to workaround the brands of displays that are out of published spec. In your case it seems to have had the opposite effect. It is a very odd clue that your PACE box would work for a couple of hours and then fail to handshake.*



While all the boxes eventually failed, the two hour time was not an absolute some when on initial boot, one took as much as eight hours. While he would not say it, the Pace tech knew that the graphics problem was analogue only, as I did not realize it until he asked me. Yes, I know that there are separate programs for the analogue and digital signals, it just did not occur to me to check until he asked. So I had/have two separate, but annoying problems with the box and my setup. I would be willing to bet that I am not the only one in that situation. Its a shame, because the Pace box has brighter more pleasing colors that the SA 3250hd, but at least with the SA I can use it with my system.


----------



## K4REE

After reading the glowing reports about BHN in this forum, I made the switch from D* and my digital cable service with Pace 550HD was installed yesterday... needless to say I am enjoying HD. Currently the Pace is connected to my Panasonic PT43LC14 using component cables. Question: Will I see a significant difference if I invest in a DVI-HDMI cable? If so, can someone point me to a good source for one? Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

I am a firm believer in the all digital signal path which bypasses the analog conversion in both the PACE and your Panasonic.


Here is a 2 meter for $31.

http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_...me=HDMIDVI%2D2


----------



## Spriteman

since your panasonic is a fixed pixel display, you should get better PQ with the DVI hook-up. I switched from component to DVI on the Pace box and instantly noticed a sharper image on our DLP set -- specifically, it practically eliminated the "clay faces" effect that seems to be a characteristic of DLP sets using a component connection.


----------



## Zampa

I just brought in my DVR to the Ocoee BHN office because the hard drive died (probably from the power fluctuations from the hurricanes) and the girl there was super nice and took my box and gave me a brand spankin' new one.


While I was at it, I brought in my SA3100 and asked to get the Pace HD box and she swapped it out - no problem. She even asked to make sure if I needed a DVI cable, which i did for my Sony has a DVI connection. Kudos!


I was in and out in 5 minutes. Very pleased. Even my wife was impressed how smooth the swap was.


So today I went home and hooked up everything and all is good. The DVR box is a slightly newer version too and seems to be running much faster when switiching between channels, and seems to be much more stable. Has a card slot and USB jack on the front. Dunno what those would be of any use for as of yet. The Pace box is wonderful through DVI. Now I can have my Gamecube and my DVD players hooked up component while my HD is connected via DVI. I'm a happy man.


That is - until the HD DVR ever gets deployed!!! We've been waiting oh so long!







When it can all be on 1 box, that will be a great thing.


----------



## Barry928

The Central Florida HD Society is hosting a Projector Shootout on October 9th.


Details are posted here.


----------



## K4REE

Thanks Barry928 and Spriteman for your responses... I am ordering a DVI-HDMI cable today.

One interesting side-note... yesterday I moved the Pace 550 to a different shelf and discovered that the BHN installer had connected the Pace to my PT43LC14 using the component video jacks but with a standard VCR cable (Red/White/Yellow RCA-type)! Is this typical, or does BHN normally provide decent quality component video cables?


----------



## sam0u8

K4Ree, that was definitely a mistake. When i had my Pace box hooked up the tech offered component and DVI cables.


----------



## raymac

Is this forum still active? Did we go to a fall thread? If so, please post or send me a link.


Thanks.


----------



## Spriteman

entire episode of CBS' Cold Case in SD here last night via BHN. can't find any national HD forum post or regional HD OTA post describing similar occurence. leads me to think it was a WKMG or BHN issue? anyone else experience same?


----------



## Doctor52

It was 4:3 OTA also.


----------



## fljoe

I seem to have problem getting a Pace 550 HD box. The local office on East Colonial Dr. didn't have any and I called up a CSR at BHN and she told me the main office on All American Blvd. had plenty, however when I went there they didn't have any either. I just wish the CSRs would check availability before they send anyone over. So I picked up a Sci Atl 3100HD and am just waiting to swap it out with a Pace 550 when it becomes available.


----------



## kishi23

I walked into the ocoee office yesterday and walked out with a PACE box, no problem. You can call the individual offices before going in, to see if they have a PACE box.


Kishi Talati


----------



## Doctor52

We called to order a second PACE box for our house. Volusia county won't have any availiable before Oct 21.


----------



## Gilley

What's with the Pace shortage? I thought there were plenty of them available now. Is it because no one wants the SA3100HD?


----------



## fljoe

I also PM'd Greg and he offered to help me out by making a few calls. However when I was passing by the East Colonial Dr. office today, I went in to inquire about the Pace box and they had it in stock today. I immediately went home, got my 3100HD box and swapped it out for the Pace box.


They also gave me a DVI cable and two audio cables. Has anybody used these DVI cables? Decent enough to connect to a Plasma TV? Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Barry928

What could go wrong with a short DVI cable?


Perhaps the BHN cable would short you a few 1's and 0's


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *What could go wrong with a short DVI cable?
> 
> 
> Perhaps the BHN cable would short you a few 1's and 0's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL Now that's some good, clean digital humor.


You made me chuckle out loud.


----------



## PeterShipp

I can't believe they give you the DVI cable. Amazing.


----------



## property33

When the guy came to hook up a PACE to our Sony XBR910 I had to provide the DVI cable, he brought a very good component cable. The DVI cost quite a bit. I have heard they're supplying them now though. Too late for me....... I'm just waiting for the HDPVR.................Jim


----------



## bgall

Hey Greg or other BHN person. Any chance that the Houston HD game tomorrow will be carried on the channel the HD Magic games are usually on? Just thought I'd pose the question if others were interested...


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *I can't believe they give you the DVI cable. Amazing.*



They gave me a DVI cable too! I got my PACE 550 box Monday!


When is the All in one box coming out? (DVR + HD). Right now I gotta have two boxes to and switch between the inputs until they come out with this.


If I want to hook up my XBOX to the HD Box will the Box pass through the signal to my HDTV through the DVI cable? All i need to do is turn of the HDBox then?


Thanks guys, and glad I found this forum. Barry has been very helpful in my emails to him.


Apparently the Pace 550 box need to be setup as "4:3" eventhough my HDTV is 16:9.


----------



## PerfectCr

Quick Question: Since I have the DVR Box and HD Box, how does Bright house usually set it up? Via a splitter or by installing a second cable outlet?


----------



## twartacus

All these channels... all this money each month and no FSN. And tonight? NO NLCS!!! I even paid for the Extra Innings package this year... and still no NLCS on my cable provider since they do not offer Fox Sports Net. Not fair


On the other hand... Fox HD looks great! ESPN-HD has not paid hardly any MLB playoff games in HD... which is really odd!... but Fox is doing a great job!


----------



## bgall

Umm... the game will be on Sunshine Network, quite freaking out. It is odd though that there's no FSN. What do you guys do when the Devil Rays play, you can't see their FSN games?


----------



## dgmayor

Only time we see Drays is when they show the game on Pax, which is once, MAYBE twice a week.


----------



## bgall

yeah, that's pretty lame.... I guess they thiink there's no Drays market in orlando, so they don't carry the channel for just that one team.


----------



## dgmayor

Being a Extra Innings subscriber to watch my Red Sox, it wouldn't be such a big deal, but they're blacked out there since you know, we should have FSN







That's a ton of games for me I miss since the Sox are in the same division, so they play each other a lot during the year.


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *
> 
> If I want to hook up my XBOX to the HD Box will the Box pass through the signal to my HDTV through the DVI cable? All i need to do is turn of the HDBox then?
> 
> 
> Apparently the Pace 550 box need to be setup as "4:3" eventhough my HDTV is 16:9.*



I am not sure about the bypass from Component IN to the TV through the DVI. I believe the bypass is only through the Component Out. Could someone please confirm.


Also I did email Barry about the 4:3 setting on a 16:9 TV and re-reading the manual and the addendum, I am still confused. The addendum section explicitly states that if you have a 16:9 TV, set the Aspect Ratio to 16:9. Could someone please confirm again if the 4:3 setting on the Pace box for 16:9 TV is the correct one.


Thanks .....


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by fljoe_
> *Also I did email Barry about the 4:3 setting on a 16:9 TV and re-reading the manual and the addendum, I am still confused. The addendum section explicitly states that if you have a 16:9 TV, set the Aspect Ratio to 16:9. Could someone please confirm again if the 4:3 setting on the Pace box for 16:9 TV is the correct one.
> 
> 
> Thanks .....*



Yes I am still confused too. Here is what Barry sent me...



> Quote:
> The PACE internal menu is not asking you if your display is 16:9 or 4:3 but instead indicating what it will do to the signal. When you select 16:9 in
> 
> the menu the PACE takes the native rectangular image coming in and squeezes
> 
> the aspect into a 4:3 anamorphic square thinking that your display will
> 
> stretch the image out to fill the screen. This is why the correct setting is
> 
> 4:3.



I am still confused too since I read the PACE manual and the addendum and it clearly states that if your TV is 16:9 then the aspectratio needs to be set to 16:9. Barry said the BH techs have it wrong and it needs to be 4:3.


I am still in need of a more clear understanding


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *Yes I am still confused too. Here is what Barry sent me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still confused too since I read the PACE manual and the addendum and it clearly states that if your TV is 16:9 then the aspectratio needs to be set to 16:9. Barry said the BH techs have it wrong and it needs to be 4:3.
> 
> 
> I am still in need of a more clear understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just do a visual and you will see the difference. It needs to be set at 4:3. I had one of the first installations of the Pace 550 and at that time no one knew what to do so I just played around until I found what worked best. I wound up with the PASSTHROUGH & 4:3 setup as that seemed to work the best (you may or may not find that PASSTHROUGH is correct for your setup, but I suspect that it would be for most of those who are on this forum)


----------



## Barry928

Since everyone is fired up about this menu setting I will explain my observations. First off this setting does not affect HD channels. It only affects the way SD channels are formatted. Set your display not to stretch to fill the SD channels for a test. Tune to a SD channel. Go into the menu and change the top setting to 480i or 480p or PASS. Now flip back and forth with the second menu between 16:9 and 4:3. Do you see everything get tall and skinny on 16:9?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Since everyone is fired up about this menu setting I will explain my observations. First off this setting does not affect HD channels. It only affects the way SD channels are formatted. Set your display not to stretch to fill the SD channels for a test. Tune to a SD channel. Go into the menu and change the top setting to 480i or 480p or PASS. Now flip back and forth with the second menu between 16:9 and 4:3. Do you see everything get tall and skinny on 16:9?*



No. My HDTV Only does 480p and 1080i (no 720p) so I have it set to 16:9 and 1080i in the Pace 550 menu. When I set it to 4:3, HD channel look the same, but SO DO regular channels! They appear in 4:3 mode with black bars on the side. My HDTV does not allow stretching with a DVI input, so I am stuck watching regular channels in 4:3 no matter what.


Are you saying that when I watch regular channels I need to switch the Pace unit to 480p and then the image will be stretched to fit the screen? I will try it here in a bit.


----------



## Barry928

If you set the menu to full time 1080i you will have to switch to 480 manually in order to use your displays internal stretch modes. If you leave it in PASS this will be enabled automatically but the second line of the menu needs to be set for 4:3 to view the correct ratio.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *If you set the menu to full time 1080i you will have to switch to 480 manually in order to use your displays internal stretch modes. If you leave it in PASS this will be enabled automatically but the second line of the menu needs to be set for 4:3 to view the correct ratio.*



But I cannot set it to Pass because if I encounter a station that is 720p then my display goes blank.


So even if the unit is set to 4:3 regular stations still will not be stretched.


Kind of annoying when you want to switch back and forth between HD and non-HD shows. I don't feel like accessing the menu everytime just to see it stretched. My display will not allow for ANY stretching so long as the inpout in DVI. Regardless if the PACE is set to 480 or 1080i.


My HDTV is the SAMSUNG TX-P3064W.


----------



## PerfectCr

Ok so I set it to 4:3 and hit the # key. When set to 4:3, the STB overlays "1080i" on the screen when changing the channel. Hitting # changes the resolution to 480p and then it is stretched to fit the screen.


When set to 16:9, the overlay says "Normal", and hitting # first stretches, then zooms the picture.


So I guess 4:3 is the correct setting because it actually outputs the correct resolution and allows you to actually change the resoultion?


Honestly I do not know at this point if 16:9 is the proper setting or if it degrades the picture since Barry said it would unless you set it to 4:3.


I just wish there was more technical information I could read about to put my mind at ease










Has anyone messed with this? Thanks again Barry for all your help!


----------



## K4REE

I just received my HDMI-DVI cable today and connected the Pace 550 to my Panasonic PT-43LC14. With the 550 set to PASS, I can see the SD channels but the HD channels are blank. The only way I can display HD channels is to set the 550 to 480p. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by K4REE_
> *I just received my HDMI-DVI cable today and connected the Pace 550 to my Panasonic PT-43LC14. With the 550 set to PASS, I can see the SD channels but the HD channels are blank. The only way I can display HD channels is to set the 550 to 480p. Can anyone enlighten me?*



Did you try setting it 1080i and see what happens?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by K4REE_
> *I just received my HDMI-DVI cable today and connected the Pace 550 to my Panasonic PT-43LC14. With the 550 set to PASS, I can see the SD channels but the HD channels are blank. The only way I can display HD channels is to set the 550 to 480p. Can anyone enlighten me?*



Without knowing anything about your setup this sounds like a HDCP handshake failure meaning the PACE 550 is not receiving the security signals it requires to let it display HD over DVI.


I suggest you face the west and scream "Curse you MPAA"


----------



## K4REE

HDCP handshake failure with the PACE 550?? How do I determine if that is actually the problem I am experiencing? How widespread is this problem? Should I contact BHN?


----------



## Barry928

The simple thing to try is powering up the PACE first on a HD channel and then the display. Next power up the display first and then the PACE on a HD channel to see if you can force a handshake. If neither method works then escalate the problem up the chain but do not expect a basic BHN CSR to understand and please be patient with non-technical people.


You might be having the same problem as Lou K.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bgall_
> *Umm... the game will be on Sunshine Network, quite freaking out. It is odd though that there's no FSN. What do you guys do when the Devil Rays play, you can't see their FSN games?*



Only reason I know the game is on Sunshine is because of your post... it shows BOXING on the menu... too bad it's almost 11:30PM when I am reading this forum tonight (9th inning now).


Yeah, I got the extra innings package knowing the Rays and Marlins games are blacked out anyway (thanks to MLB)... Now that BHN has ESPN-HD... the lack of FSN is the only thing that I have to complain about. It's odd though... when I looked around seems like all other cable providers have it. Not sure why BHN does not add it or over it... I would surely pay extra.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Since everyone is fired up about this menu setting I will explain my observations. First off this setting does not affect HD channels. It only affects the way SD channels are formatted. Set your display not to stretch to fill the SD channels for a test. Tune to a SD channel. Go into the menu and change the top setting to 480i or 480p or PASS. Now flip back and forth with the second menu between 16:9 and 4:3. Do you see everything get tall and skinny on 16:9?*



You know I tried this again, and when I switch to 16:9 it automatically switched back to 1080i.







So I guess I really need it on 16:9 then? Perhaps it's my display?


----------



## Barry928

I am trying to minimize the number of aspect changes to prevent degrading the SD channels. If you want to squeeze the picture before you stretch the picture then go for it but I thought you said you could not stretch in 1080i mode.


Only you know what display you own and how it reacts.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *I am trying to minimize the number of aspect changes to prevent degrading the SD channels. If you want to squeeze the picture before you stretch the picture then go for it but I thought you said you could not stretch in 1080i mode.
> 
> 
> Only you know what display you own and how it reacts.*



Well it's ALWAYS in 1080i mode, the choice is whether to keep it in 4:3 or 16:9 mode. 4:3 mode allows me to chage resolutions when I hit # (between 1080i and 480p). 480p is stretched.


In 16:9 mode the picuture is ALWAYS in 1080i mode no matter what because hiting # does not change resolutions in 16:9 mode. It simply stretches and zooms.


My particular HDTV does not allow for any display level stretching through the DVI connection so I must use the Pace box to do this.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The simple thing to try is powering up the PACE first on a HD channel and then the display. Next power up the display first and then the PACE on a HD channel to see if you can force a handshake. If neither method works then escalate the problem up the chain but do not expect a basic BHN CSR to understand and please be patient with non-technical people.
> 
> 
> You might be having the same problem as Lou K.*



Sounds like it to me too. BTW, Its now three weeks and counting, no new box. I guess I am going to have to start making noise as this has been going on since Charlie.


----------



## K4REE

I had no success in establishing handshake with the Pace 550 using the suggested power up sequences, so I submitted a service request on the BHN website this morning. In the meantime, I am using component video to my HDTV.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by K4REE_
> *I had no success in establishing handshake with the Pace 550 using the suggested power up sequences, so I submitted a service request on the BHN website this morning. In the meantime, I am using component video to my HDTV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Could it be your HDMI to DVI connector? Perhaps that adapter is faulty?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *Could it be your HDMI to DVI connector? Perhaps that adapter is faulty?*



If the adpater was faulty then it would not pass video at 480p.



K4REE

Do you see a small thin rectangular box flash on at the top of the screen saying something about HDCP encryption when you try to view HD content via DVI?


----------



## steve1615




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *Well it's ALWAYS in 1080i mode, the choice is whether to keep it in 4:3 or 16:9 mode. 4:3 mode allows me to chage resolutions when I hit # (between 1080i and 480p). 480p is stretched.
> 
> 
> In 16:9 mode the picuture is ALWAYS in 1080i mode no matter what because hiting # does not change resolutions in 16:9 mode. It simply stretches and zooms.
> 
> 
> My particular HDTV does not allow for any display level stretching through the DVI connection so I must use the Pace box to do this.*




I have the Pace 550 with a Toshiba 57h83 thru DVI

It took the DVI about a day to take over the component

The Toshiba will not stetch the DVI input

I find the best results with:

Pace Box set to PASS and 16x9

as the Pace wiil strech without hesitation when needed but takes a few seconds when set to 4:3

I find that the aspect ratio will change automatically only if only the channel is accessed directly (not through the remote up/down)


----------



## Barry928

I think this PACE DVI issue is not as clear as I first suspected. It is possible the DVI connection is communicating with the displays and reacting differently for each owners situation. Perhaps Greg can chime in with some specific info on the PACE 550.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by steve1615_
> *I have the Pace 550 with a Toshiba 57h83 thru DVI
> 
> It took the DVI about a day to take over the component
> 
> The Toshiba will not stetch the DVI input
> 
> I find the best results with:
> 
> Pace Box set to PASS and 16x9
> 
> as the Pace wiil strech without hesitation when needed but takes a few seconds when set to 4:3
> 
> I find that the aspect ratio will change automatically only if only the channel is accessed directly (not through the remote up/down)*



I agree with you. 16:9 seems to work best for me on my Samsung TXP3064W set to 1080i through DVI. I'd use PASS but I cannot since this Sammy won't do 720p. I need the PACE to uncovert 720p to 1080i.


----------



## K4REE

I am not using an adapter to connect the Pace 550 to my Panasonic PT-43LC14, but rather the HDMI-DVI cable from PacificCable.com as recommended by Barry928 earlier in this thread. I have not seen the small rectangular box flash on the display. If I quickly channel surf from SD to HD it will briefly display the channel info, but then quickly goes blank.


Steve1615, you mentioned that "it took a day for the DVI to take over the component"? Can you explain further?


----------



## Barry928

K4REE,


Your dream BHN service call would be a tech showing up at your house with a spare PACE 550 to try first and if it still did not work the tech would hook up a SA3250 via DVI. Try to avoid the LouK experience of 12 PACE box swaps and then they give up. Try to get very specific instructions written down on your work order before the tech arrives so BHN loads the correct set top boxes on his truck. This kind of troubleshooting is way above the norm for front line CSR's. Good Luck!


----------



## K4REE

I have a tech scheduled to show up tomorrow... gave them FULL info when I called BHN a few minutes ago. He said that was the most detailed workorder he had ever written! Will keep you posted...


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *K4REE,
> 
> 
> Your dream BHN service call would be a tech showing up at your house with a spare PACE 550 to try first and if it still did not work the tech would hook up a SA3250 via DVI. Try to avoid the LouK experience of 12 PACE box swaps and then they give up. Try to get very specific instructions written down on your work order before the tech arrives so BHN loads the correct set top boxes on his truck. This kind of troubleshooting is way above the norm for front line CSR's. Good Luck!*



That may not work. I had very specific orders into the CSR, and they still brought a 3100 and tried to connect the DVI! The tech did not even know the 3250 existed and then said that a subcontractor brought until I show him is supervisor's card. I think it is time to email Greg with my woes. I hate doing that, as he is such a nice guy and he tries so hard, but if I don't make noise, nothing happens and I get stuck with a box that is not working properly.


----------



## plbarton




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by steve1615_
> *I have the Pace 550 with a Toshiba 57h83 thru DVI
> 
> It took the DVI about a day to take over the component
> 
> The Toshiba will not stretch the DVI input
> 
> I find the best results with:
> 
> Pace Box set to PASS and 16x9
> 
> as the Pace wiil stretch without hesitation when needed but takes a few seconds when set to 4:3
> 
> I find that the aspect ratio will change automatically only if only the channel is accessed directly (not through the remote up/down)*



I have the same setup. I have the Pace set to 4:3 and PASS.


The 4:3 setting only effects the SD channels.


The TOSH will stretch the SD channels when displayed over DVI. (I use TheatreWide 1)


Since I'm letting the TOSH stretch the SD channels, and since the TOSH cannot stretch the 1080i channels, the transition is seamless. I keep the TheatreWide 1 setting active at all times, and the TOSH ignores this when I view a 1080i or 720p display. The only thing that will not stretch in this setup is a SD picture that is broadcast as an upconverted 1080i signal.


The Pace box does display a MUCH sharper picture than the SA 3100HD.


----------



## bgall

The Magic home games will be in HD this year right? Was just wondering since there was no information from BHN and pre-season has already started...


----------



## markc

10 Magic home games will be in HD this season.


Monday 11/29 vs Boston

Saturday 12/18 vs Denver

Saturday 1/8 vs New Jersey

Tuesday 1/18 vs Detroit

Friday 1/28 vs Washington

Tuesday 2/1 vs Cleveland

Thursday 2/10 vs Atlanta

Tuesday 2/15 vs LA Clippers

Sunday 3/13 vs New Jersey

Wednesday 3/30 vs Toronto


----------



## fljoe

Folks,


I finally got to connect the Pace 550 box to my Sony KE37XS910 Plasma TV and called up BHN to activate the box. The lady who I spoke to sent some signals to the box and had me re-boot the box, however I am still not getting any HD signals.


This is the second box I have in my bedroom. The first box in the living room (Sci Atl HD box) receives everything fine.


I have connected the Pace box to my TV via the DVI cable. Every time I tune in to a HD channel, I get the message "Subscription channel . Please call your cable operator to subscribe to this channel".


The lady in Customer Service has scheduled a service appointment, however she thinks the Pace box is not compatible with my TV. The funny thing is I do receive TNT in HD via the box, but all other channels are not being received.


Any idea what is wrong?


----------



## Barry928

That really sounds more like a failed activation than the same issue with DVI others are having. You should call and have another set of activation signals sent to the box. You can rule out the DVI issue by checking to see if the component analog HD works on the PACE. If it does not work then the box did not authorize during activation.


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *That really sounds more like a failed activation than the same issue with DVI others are having. You should call and have another set of activation signals sent to the box. You can rule out the DVI issue by checking to see if the component analog HD works on the PACE. If it does not work then the box did not authorize during activation.*



I did call up another BHN service rep and he did send new signals, however its still the same ... no HD signals except for TNT HD. I also connected through the analog component out HD to the TV component IN and still the same message ... Subscription Required.


Is there something specific I need to tell the BHN CSR regarding the signals they are sending?


Thanks ....


----------



## Barry928

You should not have to tell them what signals to send. They should send authorization based on what service you have purchased. You could call back and verify what is supposed to be authorized on the PACE otherwise swap it out for another unit and try again.


----------



## K4REE

BHN replaced my Pace 550HD (first was mfg July 2004, second mfg June 2004) on Saturday with the same result... no HD channels will display using the DVI-HDMI cable to my PT-43LC14. The tech knew very little about DVI.


I just sent an email to pacemicro.com to see what they have to say about this issue...


----------



## kaibab

I had the same issue when I first got my Pace 550 box. I traded in the SA HD box for the Pace. What they were doing was trying to send an activation for a SA HD box. It only took me 2 days and 10 calls to get it working.










Make sure they know its a Pace Box.


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kaibab_
> *I had the same issue when I first got my Pace 550 box. I traded in the SA HD box for the Pace. What they were doing was trying to send an activation for a SA HD box. It only took me 2 days and 10 calls to get it working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure they know its a Pace Box.*



The service rep came to my house exactly at 11 am. I had a window from 11 am to 2 pm and I got to my house at 11:05 am. I had to re-schedule the service appointment. However the CSR told me to just swap out the box and I did that at the local BHN office.


When I called up another CSR to activate the new box, same problem ... no HD channels. However this CSR was willing to go the extra mile. She put me on hold for about 10 minutes and lo and behold HD channels finally appeared on my TV thru the Pace box connected via the DVI cable.


But guess what ... now I lost the HD channels on my first SA box in the living room. So the CSR said it was some kind of a balancing issue of both the HD boxes and after consulting the IS dept., fixed my problem in another 15 minutes. Now I have HD channels on both the TVs. The Pace box has to be set as #1 or something like that.


For some reason the Pace box now is rebooting every two minutes. I had to get back to work, so will check again in the evening if its still doing the same.


----------



## Barry928

fljoe,


So close to a solution. I wonder if it's easier for BHN to send codes if both boxes are PACE?


----------



## obie_fl

Humm I guess I got lucky I have both the SA and Pace HD boxes and both were enabled without any problem.


Now for my question I've had the Pace for a while now and just noticed that the analog channels aren't getting upconverted like on the SA box. I have tried the 720, 1080 and passthru settings but can't get the analog channels to upconvert. Am I missing another setting? This wasn't a problem on my RPTV but my scaler only likes HD resolutions on it's component input.


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *fljoe,
> 
> 
> So close to a solution. I wonder if it's easier for BHN to send codes if both boxes are PACE?*



Finally got to swap out the Pace box that was constantly rebooting every 2 minutes. Called up the CSR to activate the new box and everything is working FINALLY !!!


On another note, I have been averaging 15 minutes of hold time to speak to a BHN CSR. Spoke to one yesterday about that and she mentioned they are experiencing very high call volumes. The huricanes must have really messed up a lot of people.


----------



## K4REE

fljoe, what make/model is your display?


----------



## Maya68

Does anybody know what it means when both the HD box and my digital box are running through sequences of numbers and letters ( r.361 or Pr.180, for example)? My neighbor says his box is doing it too.


This has been going on for the last 2 days and the boxes do not respond to any input. Are they sending some sort of software update or do I have cable problems?


Thanks!


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by K4REE_
> *fljoe, what make/model is your display?*



Hello K4REE,


My display is a Sony 37" Plasma KE37SX910


Regards,

fljoe


----------



## gmclaughlin

maya68,


Where are you located?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gmclaughlin_
> *maya68,
> 
> 
> Where are you located?*



Greg,


I live in the Curry Ford and Alafaya area (Cypress Springs). Two of my neighbors have experienced the same thing over the weekend. My HD box was doing it again this morning. The box does a countdown from r.3FF to r.0 (it looks like hex numbers) then counts up from Pr.0. Last night the time on the box was one hour earlier than it was supposed to be. We have tried infinite reboots and even completely disconnecting the box but it doesn't seem to help. It seems to happen consistently when we choose a program in one of the new OnDemand channels.


Thanks!


----------



## mwk

Greg my neighbor boxes are an hour earlier too. He also said his programs

corresponded with the time.


Ashely Cove area in Kissimmee.


Says it is fixed now.


----------



## obie_fl

I noticed my SA 3100 box was an hour early last night during the game. It's back to normal today and I didn't check my Pace box to see if it did it. Looks like some of the boxes decided to go back to standard time a few days early.


----------



## Maya68

I have just had my first bad experience with a BHN CSR.


I recently changed out my digital box and the Digital Sports Pak was not showing up so I called...


The rep tells me that they can send a signal to fix that. OK, this is what I was expecting to hear.

Next, she has me go to the box (At this point I am wondering why) and unplug it for 15 seconds, then plug back in, etc, etc... Since I had tried this before, I knew it wouldn't work.

Next, she said she'd have to send a rep out to look at it (WHAT!?!) I told her that one of my boxes was OK, just the new one needed to be set up and I reminded her that she had told me that she could send a signal. ...Ready for her answer?... She says to me "That is how we send our signal" -referring to the whole unplug-reboot procedure!!! AAAARRRRGHHH!!!! She then tells me I have only two choices, to reboot or to have someone come out (I think my brain is going to explode at this point) She then asks if Friday is OK for someone to come out... NOOO!!!


I told her I would call back. So I did and got a rep that actually did send a signal and fixed my problem within 30 seconds!!!



...whew! I'm glad I got all that off my chest!


----------



## Barry928

The next meeting of the Central Florida HD Society will be a tour of BHN. The details are posted here. 


The CFHDS is a free organization.


----------



## mattfl

November 1st and we still don't have a hdtv pvr







Can we expect one before the end of the year? Last I remember it was 3rd quarter 2004 no?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mattfl_
> *November 1st and we still don't have a hdtv pvr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we expect one before the end of the year? Last I remember it was 3rd quarter 2004 no?*




The SA8000HD was delivered in the 3rd quarter and rejected by BHN. THe new model is the SA8300HD currently in beta test. You can see the SA8300HD at the CFHDS tour on Nov. 13th.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The SA8000HD was delivered in the 3rd quarter and rejected by BHN. THe new model is the SA8300HD currently in beta test. You can see the SA8300HD at the CFHDS tour on Nov. 13th.*



Can't wait for this. I hate having two boxes.


----------



## slimoli

Can anybody make comments on the picture quality of BrightHouse , both HD and SD, on large screen TVs (above 60") ? We will have BHN here in Heathrow very soon and I wonder if I will regret or not to move from Dishnet to BHN. PQ is a very important issue to me since a remember the terrible picture I had from TWC when I was living in NYC ( I had digital cable).


many Thanks


Sergio


----------



## Ken H

A number of un-HD related political comments have been deleted. Further like comments will be deleted without warning and repeat offenders risk losing the ability to participate at AVS.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by slimoli_
> *Can anybody make comments on the picture quality of BrightHouse , both HD and SD, on large screen TVs (above 60") ? We will have BHN here in Heathrow very soon and I wonder if I will regret or not to move from Dishnet to BHN. PQ is a very important issue to me since a remember the terrible picture I had from TWC when I was living in NYC ( I had digital cable).
> 
> 
> many Thanks
> 
> 
> Sergio*



Sergio,


Glad to hear Heathrow FINALLY got off their duff and decided to dump that AWFUL cable service they had. You will be happy with your Brighthouse service!


In comparison to Dish Network, DirecTV, et. al., you have to remember that Brighthouse Networks (along with just about every other cable company) still has a tier of channels that are broadcast via analog signal. By definition, it will have a lower-grade picture quality then your Dish signal. Of course, argument can be made that in a perfect world, analog should be right up there with DBS-based signals, but we don't live in a perfect world, now do we?


Brighthouse DOES offer you something Dish can't offer you....convenience. In order to receive your HDTV locals, you will need a OTA antenna, which your homeowner's association will not like. **NOTE** I did not say they can do squat about it, just that they won't like it.


As for their HDTV signal, there's no complaint about the picture quality in comparison to Dish, and you should be happy with either signal.


Hope you find this helpful!


Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## slimoli

Fred:


Thanks. I like the convenience argument. I have a monster roof antenna and I am not able to receive all the OTA-HD channels.


I received a letter from BHN yesterday. They bought Heathrow Cable and are now wiring the community with fiber optic. Service will be available beginning next year. I think I will try the service but keep my dish just in case. I presume the analog channels you mentioned are not the ones I watch. If all the premium movie channels are digital I will be a happy camper.


Is Higher Definition the name of your company? If so, what kind of business you have?


Thanks again


Sergio


----------



## Doctor52

Brighthouse claims that they relay HD channels without any additional compression. Local HD channels through BHN should be just the same as receiving them OTA.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by slimoli_
> *Fred:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I like the convenience argument. I have a monster roof antenna and I am not able to receive all the OTA-HD channels.
> 
> 
> I received a letter from BHN yesterday. They bought Heathrow Cable and are now wiring the community with fiber optic. Service will be available beginning next year. I think I will try the service but keep my dish just in case. I presume the analog channels you mentioned are not the ones I watch. If all the premium movie channels are digital I will be a happy camper.
> 
> 
> Is Higher Definition the name of your company? If so, what kind of business you have?
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> Sergio*




ALl of the premium movie channels are delivered digitally, at the same quality as your DBS satellite service. Also, HBO and Showtime have HDTV channels on Brighthouse Networks.


Yes, Higher Definition is my company. We are a custom home theater sales and installation company. There are several local dealers here in the Orlando area that are also part of the AVS Forum. I don't like to promote my business here, as this is a forum for us to share information, not to sell our wares. I will be happy to answer any questions you may have. If you would like to call me directly, please feel free to visit my company's website, www.higherdef.com and contact me via email or directly via phone.


Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## mwk

Guess we know where AVS forum stands


----------



## gmclaughlin

All,


Sorry, I haven't been around, but things have been busy here. To cover a few things.


1) Boxes with time problems - we had a software issue that causes boxes to shift time by an hour. It required a new code download.


2) Boxes with scrolling numbers in the display - as we push new software code down to settops, it essentially is a process where we command the settop to request the new code be downloaded. At any given instance, there is a possiblity that the box just doesn't get the code, generally due to a signal strength issue or internal box failure. In that case, it just continues to request the new code.


3) HD-DVR - BHN started initial deployment of SA 8300HD's in Tampa this week. We're able to start in that region because they run SARA operating software, while in Central Florida we run Passport. Because Passport is written by somebody other than SA, any releases to support new SA hardware are always a couple months behind the SARA release. The Passport code for the 8300 is being tested, and depending on the results of testing and time to certify the code, I'd expect to have it available in about 2-3 months. It is a huge improvement over the 8000HD, and comes with a couple of nifty features which I'll demonstrate at the CFHDS tour on the 13th.


4) Heathrow - I guarantee that with the equipment upgrades we're going to be installing, the picture and product/channel offerings will be head and shoulders above Heathrow Cable. Fred and I have had the discussion about analog channels, but here are some points to consider:


a) Digital Channels - Digital transmission mediums are vastly different, and BHN has some substantial advantages in my opinion.

b) BHN Digital vs. DBS digital - The DBS providers have a tool that allows "variable bit rate" encoding, meaning they can crank up or down the compression at will. Look at the vast number of picture quality complaints on HBO as the Sunday Ticket HD games cranked up, with 3 HD channels crammed onto the same transponder. Look at the over-compression of the local SD channels compared to the main "cable" networks. BHN does not own compression equipment, we've resisted vendors who pushed us to "rate-shape", etc.

c) The vast majority of our local signals, both analog and digital, are delivered to BHN headends via fiber, instead of over the air. We carried WKMG's 2001 Super Bowl broadcast months before their tower was even put up. The signal is significantly less susceptible to disruption than OTA, even in a digital transmission.


5) For slimoli: Try BHN - you've got nothing to lose. Hook it up and try it for a month, and form your own opinion. With no contracts, you can turn it all back in to us at any time. I don't recommend you try this in reverse, as the DBS contract requirements will tie your hands significantly.


Finally, with regard to "Guess we know where AVS forum stands"...I agree. I think its obvious they stand firmly in support of increased public awareness of High Definition and advanced technology entertainment, and that Ken H. is firmly convinced that political discussions (other than the FCC) belong somewhere else. Exactly as it should be. I value the information and feedback I get from this site and you "users" too much to lose it.


----------



## templeofdoom

Huzzah! Thanks Greg for your support and updates as always!


Sometimes a little bit of status update on the HD-PVR keeps us breathing until the day we can get one.


----------



## Gilley

Oh man, I sure wish I wasn't going to be out of town on the 13th for the BHN tour.


Thanks for the great info Greg. The SARA vs Passport software difference must be why my friend in Clearwater with the same DVR box that I have has a very different menu look and maybe some other differences.


----------



## Barry928

We still have openings on the Central Florida HD Society tour of BHN. The details are posted here. 


The CFHDS is a free organization.


----------



## Cruzer

I had DirectTV (SD only) for a while and could compare the analog channels on my 57". The BHN analog channels had static. Those same channels on DirectTV " were blurry. (I didn't have an antenna so I couldn't compare to OTA. I'm speaking of ESPN for example) . Hard to decide which was more annoying. On my 32" SD TV the blur wasn't as noticeable and the picture preferable. However, that was at least a year ago and I feel the analogs have cleaned up a bit.

Not to jump on the BHN love fest bandwagon but from what I've read on other forums we have one of the best HD cable companies in the country. And from what I've read of complaints from DBS customers about compression I think we get pretty high QoS (signal wise) from BHN. Not to mention their demonstrable commitment to HD.

And most importanly we have Greg.


You should probably ask the question on the CFL OTA thread also, if you haven't already. Anybody have the link?


----------



## sam0u8

I too will be out of town on the 13th. I hope someone that attends gives us a good recap.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sam0u8_
> *I too will be out of town on the 13th. I hope someone that attends gives us a good recap.*



I'll second that, I'll be in Palm Beach showing my car, no way I can get back up here in time (or even try as I am going on to Miami to see family).


----------



## jason_j_a

Greg,


Can you provide a brief overview of the 8300DVR? I'm a current DirecTivo user on DirecTV (gasp!). I currently have BHN for RoadRunner and was considering switching back to BHN to save some money on the combo and because I recently got a HDTV. I really love the Tivo and can't do without a DVR so I'm curious if you could give some details on the pros and cons of the 8300 vs the HD DirecTivo. Obviously upfront costs of the HD Tivo are huge so I'm tempted to hold off until the 8300DVR is released.


----------



## NBlue

recently switched to bhn -- anyone know if there is a listing of which magic games on sunshine bhn will broadcast in hd and, if so, where? btw, do they add a channel for such broadcasts?? Thanks!


----------



## bgall

The magic sched is on the previous page:


10 Magic home games will be in HD this season.


Monday 11/29 vs Boston

Saturday 12/18 vs Denver

Saturday 1/8 vs New Jersey

Tuesday 1/18 vs Detroit

Friday 1/28 vs Washington

Tuesday 2/1 vs Cleveland

Thursday 2/10 vs Atlanta

Tuesday 2/15 vs LA Clippers

Sunday 3/13 vs New Jersey

Wednesday 3/30 vs Toronto


They will be on a certain channel number, don't remember what it is...


----------



## slimoli

Greg:


Thank you very much. I will try BHN for sure. I have never had Heathrow cable , the worst and most expensive cable on earth. I had a bad experience with Time Warner Cable when I was living in NYC (digital with fiber optic) and was never happy with picture quality. I like the picture of Dishnet but they have a HD DVR that doesn't work and the appeal to get digital local channels from cable is enough to worth a try. I also think that cable is much less messy than dishes and switches.


Sergio


----------



## bgall

For me to go back to cable these would be my terms










All analog channels duplicated with little compression in digital

The price of their standard & digital cable would have to be $49.99

The price of their set-top boxes would have to be $5 each


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jason_j_a_
> *Greg,
> 
> 
> Can you provide a brief overview of the 8300DVR? I'm a current DirecTivo user on DirecTV (gasp!). I currently have BHN for RoadRunner and was considering switching back to BHN to save some money on the combo and because I recently got a HDTV. I really love the Tivo and can't do without a DVR so I'm curious if you could give some details on the pros and cons of the 8300 vs the HD DirecTivo. Obviously upfront costs of the HD Tivo are huge so I'm tempted to hold off until the 8300DVR is released.*



Search at Yahoo or Google for 'Explorer 8300'. You will find a link to a pdf from Scientific Atlanta with the capabilities.


I hope BHN gets the Multi-Room Version.


Michael


----------



## property33

I found that pdf and looked at it. WOW! Can't wait 'till those things come out.......Jim


----------



## Barry928

This pdf is generic covering all possible options. We will see on the BHN tour which options are going to be available for Central Florida.

 

sa8300dvr.pdf 165.6611328125k . file


----------



## JaxFLBear

Greg,


Any update on when we might be seeing any more of the HD premium movie channels?


Michael


----------



## gmclaughlin

Couple points:


1) 8300 multi-room is still sort of "vapor-ware" at this point. It will happen, but not soon.


2) Channel additions -- we keep working on more, but some things are beyond our control, or stuck in contractual issues. It's always hard to tell when they'll break loose. When ESPN finally happened, I had no indication it was imminent until I suddenly got an email saying it was clear to launch.


----------



## samsterdog

Will the 8300 have the IEEE 1394 output enabled?


----------



## Maya68

Kudos to BHN for the new OnDemand channels. I love being able to watch Top Cat and Hong Kong Phooey!!! (among others...







)


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The SA8000HD was delivered in the 3rd quarter and rejected by BHN. THe new model is the SA8300HD currently in beta test. You can see the SA8300HD at the CFHDS tour on Nov. 13th.*




Yah, I thought that might happen with the SA8000HD because a lady at the Altamonte office said that the "employee testers" were having numerous problems with recording with HD and such.



Hopefully the SA8300HD will be approved by BHN since the technology hopefully is much improved over the previous SA8000HD.


----------



## dramos




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maya68_
> *Kudos to BHN for the new OnDemand channels. I love being able to watch Top Cat and Hong Kong Phooey!!! (among others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*



I have been trying to use the new on demand channels for a couple of weeks now. Everytime I try it it just give me the message to wait while the program is downloading but even if I wait 1/2 hour it never completes. Any one else having this problem?


----------



## property33

Ive had a problem with the TechTV/Screensaver shows, they load but it ALWAYS freezes about a minute into the show. I just haven't gotten a chance to call and ask. Maybe someone here can advise......Jim


----------



## lowmazda

FYI


WFTV will NOT air the broadcast of Saving Private Ryan tomorrow. Just incase anyone is looking for it tomorrow night.


Little snippet from this link

http://www.poynter.org/column.asp?id=2&aid=74144 


Big stations, like WOI in Des Moines, WSB in Atlanta, WISN in Milwaukee, and WFTV in Orlando confirm that they are pulling "Saving Private Ryan" along with many smaller market stations.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by property33_
> *Ive had a problem with the TechTV/Screensaver shows, they load but it ALWAYS freezes about a minute into the show. I just haven't gotten a chance to call and ask. Maybe someone here can advise......Jim*



I have been able to watch every channel but I did have a problem with the SA3250(?). I exchanged it for the Pace and have had no problems since then. It only takes a few seconds for the programs to load.


----------



## Impala1ss

I was watching INHD2 and after the 3:00pm program, the INHD2 commercials(?) came on and the sound was at least 50% louder than the program. I've noticed this before but this was the first time it happened when I was on the computer.


It only occurs on the INHD channels. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## james32746

Did anyone notice that there is a TV Guide logo on the EPG next to the BHN logo is this a sign of things to come.


----------



## kishi23

I too have found the commercials to be much louder than the regular shows. I have noticed on many of the high definition channels, but only when the show is in high definition. Anyone have any ways to fix this?


----------



## Barry928

Complain to the advertiser that you will not buy their products if they blast you with compressed audio during the commercial.


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry - I don't believe it is an "advertiser" thing. The loudness also comes from the INHD commercials, announcements, etc. Everything during the breaks is much louder. I believe either BHN or INHD is not monitoring the difference in sound levels.


----------



## Barry928

OK, Understood. The dynamic range of a program may only have a few spots where it hits full volume but the elements produced for the breaks have full compression on the audio holding the levels at the top of the volume range the whole time. If you can find a phone number I would be glad to call INHD, otherwise complain here.

http://www.inhd.com/about/about.jsp


----------



## bgall

The problem I hear with audio level's is that the stations are not monitoring their Digital/HD signal and the sound that is being sent out by their HD STB is not at the same level as their analog master control, so when they flip the switch back to analog for commercials your blown away.


----------



## Barry928

Bright House Network hosted a tour for the Central Florida HD Society on Saturday. Greg McLaughlin and Director of Engineering John Walsh treated over 30 CFHDS members to a revealing tour and discussion on a variety of topics including HD programming, voice over IP telephone service and the new SA8300HD DVR.


HD customers at BHN have grown to 100,000 households in Florida. Five percent of all BHN customers now have HD service and Seventeen percent of all new customers are including HD service. BHN is number one in the nation for total cable HD customers and number one in total cable HD programming at 17 channels. At least 2 more HD channels are planned for early 2005 and a HD on demand service will debut sometime in 2005 as the programming choices and programmer negotiations continue.


Following the lessons learned by the hurricanes this year BHN has improved infrastructure reliability at many key points to keep the cable system up and running. Battery backups have now been installed at every critical position all the way down to neighborhood distribution nodes. This was done to keep the data and television service operational in the event of power outages and also to provide a more stable platform for the new BHN Voice over IP phone service that has just started rolling out. The new service features a priority data flag to elevate phone service data packets above Internet data for increased reliability. BHN will use their internal network for calls between BHN customers and MCI to port to the standard outside phone networks. This strategy keeps the VOIP data from crossing the Internet, which differs, from the service offered by Vonage. Pricing is still being worked out region by region but will be offered at reduced rates when bundled with BHN television and Internet services.


The star of the show had to be the HD DVR. The new SA8300HD looked to be the Holy Grail we have been searching for in the quest for HD time shifting of programming. BHN showed us a Beta test unit that looked very promising. Two HD tuners can record two HD shows while still being able to watch a third HD show. 160GB internal hard drive, which will hold 27 hours of HD programming plus optional Serial ATA 160GB external drives to expand storage. The unit offers HDMI output capability with all digital and analog video and audio connections available simultaneously. Both optical and coaxial digital audio is included but fire wire is not available. The internal GUI is the new version of Passport software and looked much sharper plus the channels changed very quickly for high-speed surfing since on board memory has increased to a total of 112MB. Pricing will be $9.95 a month for the SA8300HD and the external ATA hard drive units will be either purchased off the shelf by you or leased from BHN with the final decision still pending.


BHN expects to start installing units in the Central Florida market in December and SA has the ability to ramp up production quickly to fill orders. BHN did not expect any supply problems once the deployment begins next month since SA can manufacture 7000 boxes a month. Greg indicated the current waiting list at 300 units so if you want one of these new HD DVR's you need to send him a private message here on AVS.


The group was left with a strong impression by the BHN management demonstrating both their commitment to technological high standards and customer service.


----------



## PerfectCr

Thanks Barry! My HDTV only has a DVI input. Do you think this box work through a HDMI to DVI connector?


----------



## Barry928

The HDMI standard is backwards compatible with DVI 1.0. We did not see the HDMI video at the tour because something was wrong with the connection. The group viewed HD via component analog.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The HDMI standard is backwards compatible with DVI 1.0. We did not see the HDMI video at the tour because something was wrong with the connection. The group viewed HD via component analog.*



Ok cool! Can you recommened a good HDMI to DVI connector/cable? When this box comes out I want to be able to use my DVI port. I seem to remember a user in this thread had an issue with the PACE 550 box and HDMI to DVI connector not making the HDCP handshake. I am hoping this issue does not exisit with the the new HD-DVR box.


Another quick question: Is there a significant difference in picture going from component to DVI?


I'd like to free up the DVI port every once in a while for my PC and wondering if component is much worse for HD content. THANKS!


----------



## Barry928

I expect BHN to supply a HDMI to DVI cable but if they don't you can buy one at pacific cable for $34.

http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_...Name=HDMIDVI-3 



I can see a difference between Component and DVI but then I use a digital DLP display. I know from ISF calibrating many different displays that the DVI or HDMI input often bypasses a lot of crappy video processing circuitry which can degrade the image and sometimes alter the color.


The issue of some displays having a handshake problem with the PACE box was brought up after the BHN tour by some of the Panasonic owners. Greg asks everyone with this problem to give him specific information that he can forward to the PACE engineers and get this problem resolved.


Make and model number of the display.


Serial number of the PACE 550.


Describe the exact behavior such as "I see video just for a flash and then it goes black." or "I get a message on screen saying my display is not HDCP compatible."


----------



## PerfectCr

Thanks again Barry. Can't wait till the new box comes out!


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Bright House Network hosted a tour for the Central Florida HD Society on Saturday.*



Thanks Barry for organizing this tour. It was my first meeting of CFHDS, and I will try to attend others.


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *Ok cool! Can you recommened a good HDMI to DVI connector/cable? When this box comes out I want to be able to use my DVI port. I seem to remember a user in this thread had an issue with the PACE 550 box and HDMI to DVI connector not making the HDCP handshake. I am hoping this issue does not exisit with the the new HD-DVR box.
> 
> 
> Another quick question: Is there a significant difference in picture going from component to DVI?
> 
> 
> I'd like to free up the DVI port every once in a while for my PC and wondering if component is much worse for HD content. THANKS!*



I use a DVI to HDMI adapter between my HDMI display and my DVI satellite box. Initially, it didn't work, however, when Hughes sent out an update, it worked.


----------



## jabetcha

I have purchased DVI cables from this vendor on E-Bay before. Cables are good quality and prices are very reasonable.

http://stores (dot) ebay (dot) com/STSI-COM


----------



## Zampa

Looks like Greg's PM box is full from all the overwhelming desire to get an HD-DVR! Hopefully my request from March to be on the list to get one still stands tall.


----------



## gmclaughlin

First, thanks to everybody who dropped in for our little tour Saturday. If you have suggestions for next year's, let me know.


Secondly, I think Barry deserves a big thanks for organizing this stuff every month. Thanks Barry. I have a pretty good idea of how much time he puts into it, but I have no idea where he finds that time. Maybe sleep is overrated.


Finally...I guess I need to learn to keep my mouth shut...


My inbox filled up sometime yesterday. The last message I received was on the 15th at 1:16pm from Mark1_M.


If you sent me something later than that, it got bounced. I cleaned out some old stuff so go ahead and retry.


Life's busy in CableTV land. Sorry.


----------



## bgall

Where's the pictures, heh


----------



## Gilley

Did BHN update the software on the SA DVR box recently? My box seems to change channels a lot faster now without as much delay, especially when channel surfing. I'm not complaining, just wondering. Or maybe I'm going crazy.


----------



## Barry928

Yes, BHN did update the software on the SA8000. Recording to the hard drive now starts after the tuner has settled on the channel instead of before which greatly increases channel surfing speed.


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> At least 2 more HD channels are planned for early 2005



Greg - is this what you meant when you say should have kept my mouth shut? I would guess that one channel is ESPN2 since they arel launching in the beginning of the year and I have to believe that the negotiations for ESPN-HD included ESPN2 - hmm wonder what the other channel will be.


----------



## bgall

maybe it begins with "U" ?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bgall_
> *maybe it begins with "U" ?*



Univision?







lol


SABADO GIGANTE in HD!!


----------



## bgall

Hehehe!!! I think something's definitely going on

















Anyone here the new BHN promo spot.


At the end there's now a voice over that says "and more high definition channels are on the way"


Hopefully one of those will be here on December 1st and the other will come on January 6. And if they want to fill in the rest of the premiums and launch HD VOD on the way that's cool too.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bgall_
> *Hehehe!!! I think something's definitely going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here the new BHN promo spot.
> 
> 
> At the end there's now a voice over that says "and more high definition channels are on the way"
> 
> 
> Hopefully one of those will be here on December 1st and the other will come on January 6. And if they want to fill in the rest of the premiums and launch HD VOD on the way that's cool too.*



HD VOD is not going to happen anytime soon. According to Greg, during our tour of BHN earlier this month, HD VOD would use a LARGE amount of bandwidth for a minimal customer base. Perhaps in the future, but it's not in the immediate plans.


Best Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## gmclaughlin

For those that haven't seen the ad spots, we've opened up the HDpak (INHD, INHD2, HDNet, HDNet Movies, and ESPN-HD) to all HD customers through the 30th. It's a "free preview" for those who haven't seen what they're missing.


We figured the Thanksgiving break would be a good time to check it out.



Greg


----------



## Flashman

Anyone know what's up with BrightHouse Orlando digital channels? Yesterday between 9-10pm all the HD channels and any digital channel (above 90 or so) are all basically unwachable, with blackouts for 5-10 seconds and the video that does come in is all broken in boxes and barelly visible. I was hoping it would fix itself when I got home today, but no avail. I tried reserting my PACE box, but that didn't help.


I've tried calling them at their customer service number 1-877-892-3279 but there's no answer. All you get is a busy tone. Sounds like this must be impacting a lot of people for their lines all to be busy without a way to reach them.


Greg, any ideas?


----------



## gmclaughlin

Flashman,


Can you give me more specifics on the location? Did you do a "hard reboot" (pull the plug and repower the box) or just a front panel reboot?


----------



## Flashman

Front Panel Reboot (hold the power button for 5-7 seconds until it reboots).


If it is still doing it tonight when I get home I can try a 'hard reboot' like you mention. I can also try calling them again tonight, maybe they not be so busy anymore.


Located in Park Central at John Young & Americana.


There was some key sequence on the PACE box to show signal strength. The installer showed me a long time ago, but I don't remember. That might be useful if someone can tell me what it was.


----------



## Deric

hey, i live in park central too and had no problems with any channels last night or this afternoon. Its most likely your box.


----------



## slimoli

Is anybody sharing Dish Network and BHN on the same cable? I plan to move to BNH when it becomes available in my community but I also need to keep my Dish receivers live because my wife wants a foreign channel only available at Dish.


I already have 4 receivers and want to have 4 BHN PVRs sharing the same cable. My idea is just to replace a OTA antenna signal by the CATV signal using the diplexers I already have . Does anyone know if this is OK or there are any technical/legal issues?


Many Thanks


Sergio


----------



## PeterShipp

Should work ok without any problems. Just insert BH cable where you fed the antenna. You are progably going to want an amp at that point, the 15dB electroline 1 port drop amp they usually provide on installation should do fine. Remember that you can't do both BH and an antenna on the same wire.


----------



## slimoli

Thanks Peter. This will make my decision much easier since I can cancel BHN and go back to Dish anytime should the picture quality be worse on cable. Just hope I can get these SA8300 DVR as soon as BHN is available here in Heathrow Woods.


Sergio


----------



## gmclaughlin

Don't just throw an amp on unless you need it. Too much signal strength can be as bad as too little, and will actually overdrive the set top, and cause speed issues with Road Runner.


Oh, and in case you hadn't heard, the Magic game tonight will be in HD.


----------



## Barry928

Is anyone able to get through a whole movie on HBO-HD without a glitch?


I get at least 2 big glitches in a 90 minute period and sometimes dozens. Most of the time just the digital audio drops out but when the 2 big glitches hit I lose audio and the video breaks up into blocks for 3 to 5 seconds.


----------



## NBlue

Looking forward to the Magic game in HD tonite! I see in the guide that the game will be shown on Channel 1000 as well as INHD -- 1300. It looks like the 9 other HD magic games are also games that are scheduled to be broadcast on NBATV in HD as well -- if so, are they just piggybacking the signal they are using or visa versa? This seems too consistent to be merely a coincidence.


----------



## bgall

Yes, NBA-TV simply uses the HD signal of the RSN. INHD will be blacked out but the same game will be on 1000


----------



## PerfectCr

Do we have an update on the HD-DVR for the Orlando area? It would make a great Christmas gift!


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Is anyone able to get through a whole movie on HBO-HD without a glitch?*



Barry,

I get glitches so often, I hardly notice them anymore. HBO-HD (and SHO-HD) seems to be more prone to problems than some others, like WMFE-HD, which is almost always clean.


It's particularly annoying when you're at a critical point in a movie and the screen goes black for 10 seconds! This has happened more than once. I've had a few techs out and the problem seems better, but not completely eliminated.


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry - I have the same problem. It seems that one problem that has yet to be solved is how to send an HD signal without breakups. Don S.


----------



## Barry928

I think the cause of the glitches has to be identified before a solution can be applied and this is where the problem starts. BHN cannot tell where the problem is located or how widespread the glitches extend in the system.


I am interested in investigating the glitch problem in order to trace the exact source. A coordinated approach by AVS and CFHDS members could provide information no one person or company can accomplish alone.


Is the source of the glitch the


HBO HD tape or server


HBO HD Satellite path


BHN HBO HD receiver


BHN conversion to QAM 256


BHN distribution node or amplifier


The local coax drop to the house


The HD Set top box


With a possible problem anywhere along this long signal path we need a group effort to eliminate suspects. I propose a group viewing of the same film with members writing a glitch log accurate to the second if possible. We could post our results here and compare notes to see if certain areas or different models of set top boxes showed a glitching pattern.


Is anyone interested in participating in this experiment?


----------



## jabetcha

My second SA8000 in under a year just bit the dust.


I have been patiently awaiting the new SA8300HD's, but we don't have a firm date when this will be available.


From reading some other forums, the failure rate on the SA8000's are up in the 70-90% range. If I were Brighthouse, I'd be un-deploying these things or finding a better replacement model in a hurry.


I'm hoping that the problems with the 8000's don't carry over into the 8300's but I'm not holding my breath. I'm just upset that I lost my programs I had saved and not gotten a chance to watch.


Now, do I bother to change out the 8000 or just wait for the 8300? There certianly would be no point in trying to record new content on my 8000 if the 8300 becomes available next week.


What would everyone recommend?


----------



## Barry928

The BHN tour did mention another reason for the recent SA8000 software upgrade. It seems before the upgrade the hard drive was never allowed to spin down and simply racked up 24 hours a day of wear until failure. I am sorry you lost your saved programming but the good news is you can walk into a BHN office and exchange your unit for a free replacement.


All I know about the SA8300HD is what was reported on the tour. BHN was beta testing units in Central Florida and waiting for a final software upgrade from Pioneer Passport. Once that tested stable an order would be placed at SA with production scheduled to ramp up quickly for a planned December deployment. Greg is monitoring this process so you will find out the status here on AVS first. I'm on the waiting list just like you.


----------



## dxmartin

Barry,


Would it be more effective to wait until we get our hd-pvr? By recording the actual HD stream, finding breakups should be easier and more accurate. We could even record the streams on external storage and send it back to BHN for further analysis.


Just a thought...

D.


----------



## bgall

Any chance of BHN adding this channel?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dxmartin_
> *Barry,
> 
> 
> Would it be more effective to wait until we get our hd-pvr? By recording the actual HD stream, finding breakups should be easier and more accurate. We could even record the streams on external storage and send it back to BHN for further analysis.
> 
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> D.*



Recording would certainly make it easier to get more members to participate in the experiment but I still think you would have to watch the program in real time to find the glitch. Recording the streams would also help identify the exact time of the glitch but would not tell us the source. In the ideal test many people with a mix of SA 3100's and PACE 550's would receive HBO-HD from each separate BHN head-end in Melbourne, Deland and Winter Park. Then we could report glitches by region, time and type of set top box. I hope to also include one of the CFHDS members who receives HBO-HD via C-band satellite as a way to compare the feed upstream of BHN.


I would like to be able to say to BHN that everyone in the Winter Park head-end system with a PACE 550 had a glitch at 8:23pm but HBO did not breakup on the national feed. This type of specific information would give the BHN engineers a starting point to solving this elusive problem.


Please keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## ftboomer

I'm in Tampa and beta tested the SA8000 HD-DVR for a few months. It was buggy. The sound drop-outs were constant. They switched us over to the SA8300 HD-DVR about 2 months ago and it is much better. So much better that they've just released them to the public about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Barry928

The SA8300HD DVR in Tampa runs on SARA software. The SA box here in Central Florida runs on Pioneer Passport software which is completely different. This is why the deployment here is happening later than the Tampa area.


----------



## mwk

Wiil the 8300 have a DVI connection


----------



## Barry928

No, The 8300 uses a HDMI connection which is backwards compatible with DVI and a adapter cable.


----------



## jaylynch

Barry,


Regarding the HD glitch survey, I'd like to participate. I've got a Pace 550 box & get HBO. I live in Tuscawilla area of Winter Springs. I get audio drops often followed by video loss several times during a movie.


Jay Lynch


----------



## Barry928

Jay,


Thanks for getting the ball rolling. It will take some time to get enough people onboard for a meaningful survey. How about a test run with The Last Samurai at 8pm Saturday just to see if we get matching glitches?


Anyone else?


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *No, The 8300 uses a HDMI connection which is backwards compatible with DVI and a adapter cable.*



Barry/Greg/Anyone...


Has anyone figured out the issue with the HDMI connector on the test unit we saw at the Brighthouse presentation last month?


I need to know if I need to order a bunch of HDMI-to-DVI adaptors for customers...










Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aforlano_
> *Barry/Greg/Anyone...
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out the issue with the HDMI connector on the test unit we saw at the Brighthouse presentation last month?
> 
> 
> I need to know if I need to order a bunch of HDMI-to-DVI adaptors for customers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Fred Forlano
> 
> Higher Definition*



I ordered one for $12 bucks from the Ebay merchant referenced on an earlier page in this thead. He has alomost all 100% positives. I'm ready for the HD-DVR!!! BRING IT ON!


----------



## jaylynch

Barry,


Sounds good. Last Samarai, Saturday 8:00 pm.


Jay Lynch


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aforlano_
> *Barry/Greg/Anyone...
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out the issue with the HDMI connector on the test unit we saw at the Brighthouse presentation last month?
> 
> 
> I need to know if I need to order a bunch of HDMI-to-DVI adaptors for customers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Fred Forlano
> 
> Higher Definition*



I thought that BH was supplying the adapter?

Rick


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rick Kalinowski_
> *I thought that BH was supplying the adapter? [added by aforlano: HDMI to DVI]
> 
> Rick*



I must have missed that tidbit. I thought they were supplying an HDMI cable only. If they are also supplying an adaptor, that'd be sweet.


Greg, any input on that?


Thanks


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## PeterShipp

Greg said at the meeting they will be supplying HDMI and HDMI to DVI cables just as they supply DVI cables for the 550HD. Whether or not the installer brings one with him or knows what to do with it is a whole other situation. I know if you pick up hardware to do a self install they are very good about giving out the right cable. I have yet to see a contract installer use a DVI cable.


----------



## dxmartin

Here are the problems I had with dropouts on The Last Samurai on HBO HD. I use a Pace 550 box connected via component, optical audio connection to 5.1 receiver. Greg already has my contact for address.


Key: AD = audio drop, VD = video drop. 8:03 3xAD means 3 audio drops at 8:03 pm.


8:03 3xAD, 2xVD

8:17 AD

8:26 VD

8:30 2xAD

9:05 3xAD

9:09 AD

9:13 AD

9:14 2xAD

9:32 AD

9:45 AD


D.


----------



## Barry928

Thank you, dxmartin!


This is an example of a perfect glitch report. I am both shocked to see so many glitches in a channel we pay for and embarrassed to report that I did not watch the film at 8pm. I thought Jay Lynch was the only member to join me tonight so when he dropped out via PM I agreed to decorate the Christmas tree with the wife and skip the film.


Wow! That is a lot of glitches! You can see the need for this survey!!

Anyone else have a report?


If so, please indicate your zip code or local area.


You can see we need to work as a group on future broadcasts to get a handle on solving this problem.


----------



## Doctor52

(This is mainly a cable modem question, but it is signal strength related)


I would just like to know if any of you with cable modems have had significant down time with your internet service in the past few weeks. It seems that my modem will not synchronize with the cable network about 60% of the time. (Luckily, I pay 20 bucks a month for a dial-up service as back up.)


Also, my analog cable channels occasionally get fuzzy. (and it seems to overlap with down internet service)


I'm just trying to figure out if our local cable service has an intermittent signal strength problem, or if this is an internet service only problem.


Please reply ONLY if you also have had your Brighthouse internet service down more than 50% of the time for the past few weeks. If no one replies, I'll know it's a local signal strength issue.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Doctor52_
> *(This is mainly a " cable modem " question, but it is signal strength related)
> 
> 
> I would just like to know if any of you with ' cable modems ' have had significant down time with your internet service in the past few weeks. It seems that my modem will not synchronize with the cable network about 60% of the time. (Luckily, I pay 20 bucks a month for a dial-up service as back up.)
> 
> 
> Also, my analog cable channels occasionally get fuzzy. (and it seems to overlap with down internet service)
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if our local cable service has an intermittent signal strength problem, or if this is an internet service only problem.
> 
> 
> Please reply ONLY if you also have had your Brighthouse internet service down more than 50% of the time for the past few weeks. If no one replies, I'll know it's a local signal strength issue.*



**NOTE** It appears the server doesn't like the words 'c able m odem' or 'c able s ervice' for some reason....



Doctor,


Based on your description, it appears you have an issue at the local level, perhaps from your post outside to your house. When your analog channels become 'fuzzy' or you get 'interference', it's usually the sign of a weak signal level. Most common cause is a failure in a connection or a cable. With all the, uh, "rain" we had this summer, it's possible that your cable run to the tap outside your house became water damaged. I had the same issues about 6 months ago. Brighthouse replaced the run from the post to my tap, and everything snapped back into proper function.


You should call Brighthouse and schedule an appointment for a tech to come out and check then run and replace that run if necessary. If the problem persists, then they will check the neighborhood feeder hub, and so forth.


Service calls are free (as long as you don't make too many of them...), so use their service. If you have a problem with a tech, speak to a supervisor and ask for a Master Service tech. Be sure to give them DETAILED and SPECIFIC descriptions of your issues, especially if they are intermittant and not easily repeatable.


Just my $.02 worth...


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## LouK

What's with WOFL today. I thought it was HD Digital dropouts, but I switched to analogue (cable channel 3) and saw the same thing there. It made the football games unwatchable. Anyone else have the same problem>


----------



## property33

Agree. Was really getting into BUCS etc. on Fox and CBS but the dropouts made it unwatchable. Analog was snowy. Jim


----------



## obie_fl

I'll third the Fox Football breakups, also verified OTA was doing it too.


----------



## PeterShipp

I watched most of The Last Samurai on HBO HD on DirecTV and don't recall seeing those audio or video dropouts. Sounds like it's a BH problem.


----------



## Barry928

Peter,


Thanks for the feedback.

That is one suspect eliminated. It is not HBO's fault.


----------



## Doctor52

It happened on cable too, so it must have been a network issue.


----------



## Barry928

Peter is saying that HBO did not glitch on DirecTV.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Doctor52_
> *(This is mainly a cable modem question, but it is signal strength related)
> 
> 
> I would just like to know if any of you with cable modems have had significant down time with your internet service in the past few weeks. It seems that my modem will not synchronize with the cable network about 60% of the time. (Luckily, I pay 20 bucks a month for a dial-up service as back up.)
> 
> 
> Also, my analog cable channels occasionally get fuzzy. (and it seems to overlap with down internet service)
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if our local cable service has an intermittent signal strength problem, or if this is an internet service only problem.
> 
> 
> Please reply ONLY if you also have had your Brighthouse internet service down more than 50% of the time for the past few weeks. If no one replies, I'll know it's a local signal strength issue.*




I had this same problem about a month after the hurricanes. The night the BHN guy showed up, all he told me was they fixed it, but didn't exactly say what it was. However, the past month or so my internet speed has been horrible. Downloads that normally would take 2 minutes take almost 20, web pages take forever to load...it's gotten to the point where I don't even go near my computer when I get home. I keep meaning to call BHN but well, I've had absolutely no luck with BHN's cable modem in the apt complex I'm in (had similar issues in another building there a few years ago. Hoped it was fixed by now..).


----------



## DravenGSX

The Fox HD broadcast this weekend was terrible. It has happened a couple of times this year and the feed is fine on the SD channels. Very annoying.


dgmayor: I had a similar problem after the hurricanes. After a few hours of troubleshooting over the phone, I convinced them to send a reset command to the modem and it has worked perfectly since then. You may want to try un-plugging the modem, turning the computer off, plug modem back in then turn computer on before waiting in the queue on the phone though.


Oh.. and I'm game for doing a glitch survey. I'm in Metrowest with a pace box and HBO.


----------



## HybridHB




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *The Fox HD broadcast this weekend was terrible. It has happened a couple of times this year and the feed is fine on the SD channels. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> dgmayor: I had a similar problem after the hurricanes. After a few hours of troubleshooting over the phone, I convinced them to send a reset command to the modem and it has worked perfectly since then. You may want to try un-plugging the modem, turning the computer off, plug modem back in then turn computer on before waiting in the queue on the phone though.
> 
> 
> Oh.. and I'm game for doing a glitch survey. I'm in Metrowest with a pace box and HBO.*



How do you like that pace box? The cable guy dropped off an old SA 3100HD. I heard the pace box is the newest one they have. Ill be trading boxes but i dont have much info on the box. Got a model number?


----------



## DravenGSX

To be honest, I don't know what the model is. Whatever BHN is providing. I have had it for about 6 months now and it has worked flawlessly. The pass-through works well. The zoom/stretch feature works great and the PQ is fantastic. It is much more smooth and seems to run better than the DVR box that's hooked up beneath it. I'm hoping that the 8300HD will be as high quality as the Pace box is.


On another note: Is anybody else watching Las Vegas on WESH HD? If so, have you noticed any glitches? It's been acting like Fox did this weekend.


----------



## Question




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *The Fox HD broadcast this weekend was terrible. It has happened a couple of times this year and the feed is fine on the SD channels. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> Oh.. and I'm game for doing a glitch survey. I'm in Metrowest with a pace box and HBO.*



I had the same problem with FoxHD during the Tampa v Atlanta football game. I have never seen it that bad.


I'm on the border of Winter Park and Maitland just off Howell Branch road.


----------



## krhyatt

I too have been experiencing issues with my Cable Modem service for the past month...Horrible speeds..

Seems to get a bit better if I reset the Cable Modem and Router, but it is turning out to be a real pain, as others I haven't had a chance to call BHN...


I live in a 2 year old house in West Orange County...


FWIW


----------



## HybridHB

Wierd, the last 3 weeks have been really slow for my RR too. I also have problems pulling WBHD on the SA 3100HD.


----------



## DravenGSX

Speedtest from dslreports.com to speakeasy.net test server in CA produced these results:

2004-12-06 22:52:53 EST: 2688 / 348

Your download speed : 2753246 bps, or 2688 kbps.

A 336 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 357222 bps, or 348 kbps.


This is pretty average over here in metrowest.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *Speedtest from dslreports.com to speakeasy.net test server in CA produced these results:
> 
> 2004-12-06 22:52:53 EST: 2688 / 348
> 
> Your download speed : 2753246 bps, or 2688 kbps.
> 
> A 336 KB/sec transfer rate.
> 
> Your upload speed : 357222 bps, or 348 kbps.
> 
> 
> This is pretty average over here in metrowest.*



Average? Those speeds are extremely fast for cable. Most DSL lines do not approach this speed for the price we pay for cable. 2.5 Down and 300 up is very good.


----------



## HybridHB

I run the speak easy tests as well and score the same. It went from an avg of 355 to 335. I run tests weekly and in the last month the speeds have dropped. I use the miami server.


mia.speakeasy.net


----------



## DravenGSX

That's average for late evening. It's a bit slower at dinner time, but it's really not even noticable. I've seen numbers similar to those everytime I've run a report from dslreports.com.


I've seen better numbers from cable than any dsl I've had.. both from Brighthouse and Cox when I was in VA.


Hybrid: I think it would definitely be worth a call. Is it consistently slower all of the time? Perhaps a neighbor is using up a ton of bandwidth?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *
> 
> dgmayor: I had a similar problem after the hurricanes. After a few hours of troubleshooting over the phone, I convinced them to send a reset command to the modem and it has worked perfectly since then. You may want to try un-plugging the modem, turning the computer off, plug modem back in then turn computer on before waiting in the queue on the phone though.
> *




Oh trust me, I do that much more often than necessary >


----------



## sam0u8

Has anyone heard whether or not ESPN2-HD will be added to Brighthouse when it goes live in January?


----------



## thericky

I would be willing to help out with a glitch report on some other channels... I don't pay for any premium channels. I certainly get plenty of glitches on Discovery HD Theater and several of the major network stations. Pick a major network show or a Discovery HD show and I'll be in.


----------



## Barry928

Ricky,


Thanks for your support on the glitch survey. I have no problem testing a network channel if it increases the sample size. We could even get the off air guys involved for a comparison.


----------



## HybridHB




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *That's average for late evening. It's a bit slower at dinner time, but it's really not even noticable. I've seen numbers similar to those everytime I've run a report from dslreports.com.
> 
> 
> I've seen better numbers from cable than any dsl I've had.. both from Brighthouse and Cox when I was in VA.
> 
> 
> Hybrid: I think it would definitely be worth a call. Is it consistently slower all of the time? Perhaps a neighbor is using up a ton of bandwidth?*



Yup, like i said before i run speed tests weekly and know what it should be around. 335 isnt noticably slower but it certainly does not look good trend wise. I live out in the boonies so theres not many cable internet users here. Only one person besides me has cable inet in my neighborhood, and hes an old guy so i doubt hes doing anything bandwidth intensive. Ping times have risen as well, they used to be in the 35ms range, but now is in the 51ms range. At times i cant even use the internet. Power cycling the modem and router rarely helps. Overall the speed has decreased slightly but nothing for me to call in about.


As for the glitch survey, i cant get WB HD at night, when i do it gets blocky every few seconds and audio skips. Thats the only channels have probs with though. It could be the SA 3100HD. Im going to get the new pace boxes on friday and try those out.


----------



## aforlano

Hey Greg....


"Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle all the waaaaaayyy!!!"


It's almost Christmas....are we gonna get a present from 'Santa'???


Any status on the HD-PVR?


Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## Gilley

What's the "life expectancy" for the DVR hard drives? I just swapped out my second DVR cable box in a year. Could the failure be partially related to the old software that kept the hard drive spinning all the time?


I hope the HD DVR will last longer. I hate losing my stored programs.


----------



## PerfectCr

Does the SA8300HD have pass through connections like the Pace 550 does? I use these and I'd have to lose that when upgrading to this box.

*EDIT*: Okay I just check the SA site and got a user guide. It DOES NOT have pass through







With that said, can someone suggest a "extender" or a hub that I can connect multiple digital audio sources to (optical, coax, or both) because my receiver only has one of each. I will need some sort of way to plug these multiple sources into my receiver once I get the SA8300HD box since it does not have pass through. THANKS!


----------



## RudyT

I use this to switch YPrPb and digital audio.

http://www.zektor.com/hds4/index.htm 


key digital makes a product

GEFEN makes DVI/audio switchers


if you just want digital audio go to Radio Shack


----------



## Barry928

I never asked if the 8300 has pass through. I am still hopeful since the SA website is referencing SARA software instead of PASSPORT.


----------



## Barry928

I just went to the SA8300HD web page and read this quote which is not specific but mentions a pass through mode.




Why are all of my programs displayed in 1080i format?

You may have selected the Easy Setup mode and the Widescreen (16:9) TV setting in the HDTV Setup Wizard. Choosing these two settings together limits your programming to 1080i format, even on non-HD channels. To see your non-HD programs in 480i on a widescreen HDTV, used the Advanced Setup in the HDTV Setup Wizard. Make sure you select 480i as one of your saved formats, and then select Pass-Through in General Settings: Picture Format for your default picture format.

http://www.scientificatlanta.com/con...xes/8300hd.htm


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *I just went to the SA8300HD web page and read this quote which is not specific but mentions a pass through mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all of my programs displayed in 1080i format?
> 
> You may have selected the Easy Setup mode and the Widescreen (16:9) TV setting in the HDTV Setup Wizard. Choosing these two settings together limits your programming to 1080i format, even on non-HD channels. To see your non-HD programs in 480i on a widescreen HDTV, used the Advanced Setup in the HDTV Setup Wizard. Make sure you select 480i as one of your saved formats, and then select Pass-Through in General Settings: Picture Format for your default picture format.
> 
> http://www.scientificatlanta.com/con...xes/8300hd.htm *



Yeah I read that but that reference to pass through is for the signal to be passed through to the TV for processing. Not the same thing as CABLE pass through where you essentially get extra plugins for your gear when you turn the PACE550 box off. I saw the diagram of the machine. Just sign up for the "Explorer Club" on the SA website (free), then you can download all the PDF's about the product. I did this, and it definitely does not have pass through.


----------



## Barry928

Oh! I see what you mean now. You meant plugging in external equipment not scan rate pass through. If you can swing the budget a scaler is a big upgrade in picture quality and also works as an A/V switcher. Check out the DVDO link up in the AVS sponsors.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *Speedtest from dslreports.com to speakeasy.net test server in CA produced these results:
> 
> 2004-12-06 22:52:53 EST: 2688 / 348
> 
> Your download speed : 2753246 bps, or 2688 kbps.
> 
> A 336 KB/sec transfer rate.
> 
> Your upload speed : 357222 bps, or 348 kbps.
> 
> 
> This is pretty average over here in metrowest.*



here I'll make you feel better about your connection. Here's my roadrunner...


2004-12-12 16:55:43 EST: 119 / 36

Your download speed : 122116 bps, or 119 kbps.

A 14.9 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 37719 bps, or 36 kbps.


Sad huh? I've had them out here at least twice now, hopefully third time is a charm.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Oh! I see what you mean now. You meant plugging in external equipment not scan rate pass through. If you can swing the budget a scaler is a big upgrade in picture quality and also works as an A/V switcher. Check out the DVDO link up in the AVS sponsors.*



Ok I will check it out, but most likely I can't spend anymore money right now


----------



## PerfectCr

Quick question about DVI-I and DVI-D. I got an HDMI to DVI-D cable in anticipation of the SA8300HD box. If I the DVI end of the cable is DVI-D only, does that mean the analog stations will not come over the cable?


Would I need the DVI-I cable? Sorry if this is a dumb quesiton.


----------



## RudyT

The SA8300HD has to digitize the analog signal to record it, I would expect it to pass this digital signal to the DVI out put. Unfortunately the HDMI was not working the day Brighthouse gave us a demo.


Hopefully Greg will speak up with a verified answer.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *Quick question about DVI-I and DVI-D. I got an HDMI to DVI-D cable in anticipation of the SA8300HD box. If I the DVI end of the cable is DVI-D only, does that mean the analog stations will not come over the cable?
> 
> 
> Would I need the DVI-I cable? Sorry if this is a dumb quesiton.*




You do not need a DVI-I cable. DVI-D is correct.


----------



## skellyo

I called BHN this past weekend about my HD channels going nuts for a period of time after it rains (when the ground is really soggy, works fine when it dries up some). It was bad enough friday that my RR went out for a while as well. The tech checked everything out yesterday and couldn't find a problem with anything at all (of course not, the ground is dry now). He is going to report the issue so that maintenance can come out and do a sweep on the feeder. Has anyone else experienced this sort of problem?


Also, I asked the person on the phone about the SA8300 and she put me on hold to speak with her supervisor. The answer I got was that it should be out in January, so I wouldn't expect any to trickle out this year.


Sean


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by skellyo_
> *I called BHN this past weekend about my HD channels going nuts for a period of time after it rains (when the ground is really soggy, works fine when it dries up some). It was bad enough friday that my RR went out for a while as well. The tech checked everything out yesterday and couldn't find a problem with anything at all (of course not, the ground is dry now). He is going to report the issue so that maintenance can come out and do a sweep on the feeder. Has anyone else experienced this sort of problem?
> *



I think I mentioned this back earlier in this thread. More then likely, it is your feeder line from the post to your house. They tend to get damaged from stretching/constricting with the weather, or if there's a nick/crack/split in the insulation, the water leaks in and creates a short. Replacing the feeder line shoud take care of your problem.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> Also, I asked the person on the phone about the SA8300 and she put me on hold to speak with her supervisor. The answer I got was that it should be out in January, so I wouldn't expect any to trickle out this year.
> 
> 
> Sean*




I wouldn't take the Customer Service rep's word for anything regarding new gear. If I had to point out one failing with Brighthouse Networks, it's their customer service. It tends to run hot and cold, depending on who you get a hold of on the phone. On that note, Greg did say they were going to TRY to get them out by Christmas, so there's still hope......


Regards,


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## Gator5000e

With the DVR not in sight yet, is it possible to run a DVD recorder with the Pace box? If so, how do you set it up, like a VCR? It would seem that you would lose the HD signal from the Pace box by running it through the DVD recorder.


Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Cruzer




> Quote:
> called BHN this past weekend about my HD channels going nuts for a period of time after it rains (when the ground is really soggy, works fine when it dries up some). It was bad enough friday that my RR went out for a while as well. The tech checked everything out yesterday and couldn't find a problem with anything at all (of course not, the ground is dry now). He is going to report the issue so that maintenance can come out and do a sweep on the feeder. Has anyone else experienced this sort of problem?



I had problems that appeared to be wet weather related - it showed up after the hurricanes. But the problem disappeared as mysteriously as it appeared. I had a tech out. He just suggested to keep calling it in if it happened again.


----------



## templeofdoom

Just got this in my email from BHN:


Coming in January...HD DVR!

Record shows from any of our 16 incredible HD channels, plus all the great Digital channelswhat goes in as HD comes out as HD! If you're already enjoying our DVR service, just add the HD DVR for an additional $9.95 per month, and make sure you never miss out on a minute of the action again. Plus, no more fighting for the remote!


Pre-register now for the HD DVR!


If the link does not work in your browser, copy and past this link into your browser to pre-register:
http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/alerts/hdtv/prereg.asp 


Thanks Greg!


----------



## DravenGSX

Well, a real announcement is a step in the right direction! It'll just be a late Christmas present.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *Just got this in my email from BHN:
> 
> 
> Coming in January...HD DVR!
> 
> Record shows from any of our 16 incredible HD channels, plus all the great Digital channelswhat goes in as HD comes out as HD! If you're already enjoying our DVR service, just add the HD DVR for an additional $9.95 per month, and make sure you never miss out on a minute of the action again. Plus, no more fighting for the remote!
> 
> 
> Pre-register now for the HD DVR!
> 
> 
> If the link does not work in your browser, copy and past this link into your browser to pre-register:
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/alerts/hdtv/prereg.asp
> 
> 
> Thanks Greg!*



I just got the same e-mail. It appears to be a regular announcement from BH and not from the list Greg is keeping.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *Just got this in my email from BHN:
> 
> 
> Coming in January...HD DVR!
> 
> Record shows from any of our 16 incredible HD channels, plus all the great Digital channelswhat goes in as HD comes out as HD! If you're already enjoying our DVR service, just add the HD DVR for an additional $9.95 per month, and make sure you never miss out on a minute of the action again. Plus, no more fighting for the remote!
> 
> 
> Pre-register now for the HD DVR!
> 
> 
> If the link does not work in your browser, copy and past this link into your browser to pre-register:
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/alerts/hdtv/prereg.asp
> 
> 
> Thanks Greg!*



But what is the price? Is it 9.95 in addition to the what we are already paying for the non hd dvr? Or does it replace the cost if we turn in the non hd box?


----------



## gmclaughlin

All,


Sorry I've been occupied with other projects and haven't had time to post on the forums. Some specifics:


-- *HD-DVR:* Try as we might, December just wasn't in the cards due to numerous factors. January is the date, and if you PM'd me within the past year to get on the list, you're good to go. You'll get a call from us when they're available. Price is $9.95 above the price of the digital package you have. If you have just Digital Entertainment Pack for $53.99, you'll pay $53.99 + $9.95 = $63.94.


-- *Component pass through* -- not available on the 8300HD.


-- *HDMI* - It wasn't working on the demo because I failed to "select" the HDMI port in the projector's menu, not because of the 8300. That's what I get for trying to talk and configure equipment at the same time.

*Other news:*


-- Orlando Magic game in HD on Saturday, December 18th. The schedule is as follows:

6:30pm Magic Tonight (pre-game show)

7:00pm Denver Nuggets @ Orlando Magic

9:30pm SportsTalk Live


All HD customers can watch Saturday's game on channel 100

*Even Better News:*


Bright House Networks Broadband Customers to Receive a Jump in Speed



Maitland, FL--Bright House Networks today announced it will increase the maximum download speed of its high speed Internet service to 5 mega-bits per second (mbps) from 3mbps. Residential customers of Road Runner, Bright House Networks flagship high speed Internet service, and customers using other ISPs provided by Bright House Networks, will soon enjoy even greater value as this speed enhancement will be delivered at no additional cost to customers and will be available in all Bright House Networks households by the end of January, 2005.


(Sorry, copied it from our press release)



Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Barry928

Greg,


Thanks for the update. The news from BHN just keeps getting better. 5mbps WOW! I could hear a collective groan in the DSL office this morning. The Orlando Magic HD schedule is listed on the BHN website here.

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/services/hdtv/ 


The channel number is 1000.


----------



## Impala1ss

Did anyone else experience audio dropouts on HDNET last night? I was watching an interesting show from (I think) 8:00 PM to 9:30pm, about a glassblowing artist creating glass chandeliers all over the world.


During the entire program there would be a 1/2 to 3/4 second audio dropout every 30 seconds, like clockwork, but no video problems. It was a 90 minute program and the dropouts occured start to finish, including the commercials. Since the problem was obviously not with the program itself, it must have been somewhere in the transmission Any thoughts?


----------



## jabetcha

Impalass,


Did you try changing to another channel and back to the one you wanted? I find that sometimes the audio will stay out-of-sync until I switch channels.


----------



## avNeophyte

Hi Imapala - I had a similar problem with HDNet last night via DirecTV between 9:30 and 10:00. Audio dropouts and stuttering. This was during a show about Niagra Falls. Others have reported similar problems.


----------



## Barry928

Just a reminder we are looking for volunteers for the upcoming glitch survey.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Impala1ss_
> *Did anyone else experience audio dropouts on HDNET last night? I was watching an interesting show from (I think) 8:00 PM to 9:30pm, about a glassblowing artist creating glass chandeliers all over the world.
> 
> 
> During the entire program there would be a 1/2 to 3/4 second audio dropout every 30 seconds, like clockwork, but no video problems. It was a 90 minute program and the dropouts occured start to finish, including the commercials. Since the problem was obviously not with the program itself, it must have been somewhere in the transmission Any thoughts?*



I watched a few minutes of this show and also noticed the audio dropouts. I am in the Alafaya & Curry Ford area.


----------



## slimoli

Hi Greg:


two questions:


If I want 3 HD DVRs the price is 9.95 X 3 ?


Any news on Heathrow Woods availability?


Thanks,


Sergio


----------



## RudyT

HD DVR Yes!!!


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jabetcha_
> *Impalass,
> 
> 
> Did you try changing to another channel and back to the one you wanted? I find that sometimes the audio will stay out-of-sync until I switch channels.*



jabetcha - my audio problem was not a sync issue. It was a specific, regular by the clock audio dropout.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Just a reminder we are looking for volunteers for the upcoming glitch survey.*



Barry - I'll help. Just don't make it some "woman's" movie. Make it something like boxing, or a war movie, or a - well you get my drift.


----------



## thericky

Great news on an official announcement for the HD DVR. So if I've already got the HD Pace box plus the SD DVR... I can dump both and just switch to the SA8300 and only pay a couple bucks more? I believe i'm currently paying $6 or $7 more per month to have two boxes...


Also, will the SA8300 output HD signals scaled-down to SD via composite or coax? I'd like to distribute the recorded programming to my other non-HDTVs throughout the house... if it does, will it do it simultaneously as watching them in their full HD resolution?


edit: I'll volunteer for glitch watching for the next couple of weeks. Just PM me with the info.


----------



## Barry928

OK, it is time to start glitch testing. This is an important survey since audio and video glitching is now the number one problem in HD viewing. (Remember when it was lack of HD Channels?)


Glitch Test 1

WKMG-DT channel 1060

CSI: NY

Wednesday December 22nd at 10pm



Glitch Test 2

HBO-HD channel 1243

The Sopranos

Wednesday December 29th at 8pm


The format will be:


Switch your set top box to an adjacent HD channel 1 min before the show starts and switch it back to the target channel to eliminate the audio video resync glitch factor.


Record all glitches identifying audio, video or both and a precise time.


Post your report in this thread identifying which stb you are viewing and what section of Central Florida you reside.


Hopefully I can get someone watching off air HD and sat HD to act as a control for comparison.



The purpose of the glitch test is to identify the source of the glitches to enable a repair by BHN or whoever is the source of the problem.


Please indicate if you intend to participate. Thanks.


----------



## templeofdoom

Grrr. Can't participate, as wishful as I am.


Like many others this time of year, I'll be out of town.


I guess I'm a DVR kind of guy, never in front of the TV when the show is on I want to watch...


/temple


----------



## thericky

I will try to watch CSI: NY. I've been meaning to watch that show anyway


----------



## Impala1ss

I'll try barring any unforseen events.


----------



## Deric

no sound on the Magic game on channel 1000 so far.... about to call bhn.


edit - sound is working on channel 31 Sunshine Network


edit - sound turned on at 6:40


----------



## PerfectCr

I am excited about the SA8300, hope we don't run into troubles like the folks in this thread .


----------



## FL Surfer

I have OTA with Directv,I'll try to watch CSI. I don't have HBO ,only SHO.I use an RCA DTC 210 and Sony 34 510 crt.I rarely have any glitch issues,unless it is with the station.I live downtown near ORMC.


----------



## Barry928

FL Surfer,


Thanks for participating in our glitch survey.


----------



## DravenGSX

I am having those problems with the DVI connection from the Pace box now.


----------



## Barry928

Greg indicated at our meeting with BHN that he needs the make and model of your display and the serial number of your PACE 550 sent to his PM so he can relay specific info to PACE for a software fix.


----------



## Mark1_M

Because I haven't seen this mentioned in other posts, I wanted to take the opportunity to give kudos to BHN. The other day, I discovered that BHN has added all of the WECU digital channels for us folks in Brevard. I have never liked it that BHN did not have the analog signal here, so I was happy to see this.


----------



## fdtjr1

On thursday 12/23/04 WKMG will change the were the video services show up in the DTV stream. This should happen during the morning between 9am and 10am. The key word is should. This may require that you re-scan the channels. This change is to comply with the new FCC requirements for DTV stream assignments.


----------



## Barry928

Only the off air digital viewers need to rescan the channels. BHN will take care of the rescan at the head end level.


fdtjr1 please post this information in the Central Florida OTA thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...72#post4847472


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *I am having those problems with the DVI connection from the Pace box now.*



Been there done that. They worked fine when first installed, but first one then the other started doing that. The only cure was the to go to the SA box (but you will need Greg's help with that, in that most of the staff does not know they exist and you most likely get the older SA box that does not have DVI/HDCP.


----------



## JH2003

I will watch CSI this evening and track any problems.


----------



## Barry928

JH2003,


Thanks for participating in the survey. This helps us tonight since the coast is fed by the BHN Melbourne headend facility.


----------



## Barry928

Hope everyone is ready to participate in the WKMG glitch test at 10pm. I asked WKMG to keep a close eye on the incoming HD feed from CBS NY tonight between 10 and 11pm. They are interested in our data and the chief engineer is watching along with us on BHN.


----------



## FL Surfer

I have OTA, with directv RCA 210.Live downtown near ORMC. perfect picture with seems transfer from other station-no glitches


----------



## Barry928

CSI NY glitch report for 12-22-04


I saw one big glitch at 10:13pm on BHN channel 1060 that was both audio and video. I use the PACE 550 and live in Belle Isle 32809


----------



## FL Surfer

watched the whole thing-no glitches,and it was a re-run.


----------



## Gilley

I watched CSI:NY last night. I have an SA8300 and live neat Waterford Lakes, right next to Lockheed Martin, 32825. Here is my data. Time is according to the cable box clock.


Slight blocking on fast scenes in the opening credits (could be normal?)


10:13 pm audio and video drop 

10:25 pm audio drop 

10:32 pm video drop 

10:59 pm


----------



## JH2003

I live in Titusville and have a Pace DC550P (SN SAM017004) stb connected by component video to a Sony KV-32HS510 with digital audio to a Technics SA-DX1050. The CSI shown at 10 to 11 PM on WKMGDT, BHN channel 1060, was in 1080i, but sound was only stereo, not 5.1. There was a video and audio drop for about 1-2 seconds at 10:13 PM (time display on stb). Otherwise, this was a rather perfect hour of HD (except for no 5.1). Problems with HD have improved since the huricanes, perhaps due to repair work. Prior to the huricanes, a glitch would occur a few times per hour. I hope this info aids in your troubleshooting.


Jeff


----------



## thericky

Like everyone else, I only caught one glitch... audio/video at 10:13pm. To my surprise, the rest of the show was more or less flawless. I may have missed something because I was doing holiday decorating while it was on, but the 10:13pm one definitely caught my attention. The show was kinda boring too.










I'm running the PACE 550 box on a Sammy HLN 43" DLP hooked up via component cables. I live in Winter Garden, 34787.


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry - i didn't get to start watching until 10:20 and experienced NO glitches at all. I noticed the picture was somewhat grainy but it may be that way all the time - I never watch this show; now I remember why.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rich21_
> *As for the WKMG-DT test tonight
> 
> I saw a freeze of the picture/audio at 10:13 for a second or two
> 
> I heard very short audio drop-out at 10:25.*




Thanks to everyone who took the time to participate in the first glitch survey. I wish all of our HD viewing was as clean a presentation as this CBS program.


It does not take heavy analysis to see there was only one big glitch at 10:13pm and 2 small glitches at 10:25 and 10:59pm. All of the glitches were seen by both off air and BHN viewers so the source of the interruption was either WKMG or CBS. I would have preferred a number of BHN only glitches to point right at a specific stb or region but since that did not happen we must continue the surveys until we get some usable technical info.


Our next glitch survey is on HBO-HD Wednesday Dec. 29th at 8pm. Please carefully watch and log all the glitches during the 1 hour episode of "The Sopranos".


I realize the programs are in repeats this time of year but it is important to focus on the glitching instead of the story so this works in favor of our technical analysis. Please indicate if you intend to participate.


----------



## mhdiab

Barry - won't be able to participate until after the fifth of january, but one suggestion would be to check the fox channel - that is where I had the most of my problems. Just a thought


----------



## JH2003

I do not subscribe to HBO, so I help out on your next survey.


----------



## Impala1ss

I'll watch the Sopranos. In addition, how about those who are interested keeping a "diary" jotting down the glitches on all channels/programs and comparing notes each week, or so? I notice glitches on many channels but haven't kept notes to see where, when, etc.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for the support on the Sopranos glitch survey. I like the idea of the diary except my goal is to get the problem identified so it can be repaired. We need to contact BHN with specific info they can use to track down the source of the glitches. If we say to them here is my list of shows and glitches for the last week at just my house they have no way to troubleshoot the list except to come to your house and start swapping out stb's and coax.


If we approach BHN with a list of glitches that reports 10 people had the same 6 glitches watching WOFL-DT that the off air viewer did not see and the Melbourne viewers did not see then the BHN engineers can look specifically at that portion of the signal path to find the problem.


This will most likely take many surveys to track down the problems so I appreciate everyones help and patience. For me the glitch issue moved to the front burner when my wife and I were watching Master and Commander on HBO-HD last month and the program was glitching so often my wife suggested we switch to SD to finish watching the film.


----------



## Barry928

Survey results for Sopronos on HBO-HD tonight.


8:01pm audio glitch

8:41pm video glitch


Pace 550

Belle Isle 32809


----------



## waters

I live in the Melbourne area.


I am not getting any activity on WMFE-HD 1240 on BHN. I can't say when the problem started, but certainly last night and this morning (1-2-2004) all I get is a grey screen and no sound. The program guide banner is present when I tune to the station showing what should be there.


I do not have an OTA antenna to try.


All other channels are present, including all the HD channels, FKN on 1241, and the WCEU PBS channels (thanks for those BHN, I was very pleased to see that addition.)


Update - Still not working at 8 pm Sunday night. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by waters_
> *I live in the Melbourne area.
> 
> 
> I am not getting any activity on WMFE-HD 1240 on BHN. I can't say when the problem started, but certainly last night and this morning (1-2-2004) all I get is a grey screen and no sound. The program guide banner is present when I tune to the station showing what should be there.
> 
> 
> I do not have an OTA antenna to try.
> 
> 
> All other channels are present, including all the HD channels, FKN on 1241, and the WCEU PBS channels (thanks for those BHN, I was very pleased to see that addition.)*



George, I checked it out on my BHN here in the Sanford area, and it was fine (that was about ten minutes after you posted). Must be a local thing.


----------



## tjtracey

Anyone else receiving "Cold Case" tonight OTA not in HDTV? I just replaced my tuner today with the HD10-250 HD DVR. All other digital OTA are coming in fine...I'm puzzled (the image doesn't even appear to be digital).


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tjtracey_
> *Anyone else receiving "Cold Case" tonight OTA not in HDTV? I just replaced my tuner today with the HD10-250 HD DVR. All other digital OTA are coming in fine...I'm puzzled (the image doesn't even appear to be digital).*



I see you're a new member. Don't know if you're aware of the Orlando OTA thread. You're certainly welcome here but most of us are Brightrhouse cable viewers.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tjtracey_
> *Anyone else receiving "Cold Case" tonight OTA not in HDTV?*



Like Impala says you might have better luck in the OTA thread here.


----------



## Barry928

Is it just me or do other people see more glitches in the first quarter of the hour?


----------



## waters

I reported that WMFE HD on BHN 1240 has been off for many days in Melbourne. Today, Monday January 3rd at 7pm it was back, carrying WMFE SD, and at 7.30pm it's carrying the national PBD HD program as it did before. Welcome back!


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Is it just me or do other people see more glitches in the first quarter of the hour?*



Barry, would you believe I got a glitch (both video and audio) last night watching the History Channel (43 and analogue)?


----------



## Barry928

Lou,


I don't have a clue yet on the glitches problem. This is going to be a tough one to track down. I wanted to schedule another glitch test now that we are out of reruns again but I leave for Vegas on Thursday to attend CES. Anyone else here going to the convention?


----------



## DouglasR

Hey everybody....It's January...anybody have any information on when the HDpvr or the new High Def channels will be available? Looking forward to both!


----------



## VanderRG

I'm watching the Sugar Bowl and get absolutely no sound when watching it on BH channel 1090...the ABC Hi-def channel. The picture comes through fine though. When I switch over to the regular analog ABC channel I get sound.


Anyone else having this problem? I haven't watched anything else on that channel today so I don't know if it's broadcast-specific or not.


I have sound on all other HD channels.


I hope I have sound for the Championship game tomorrow...


Thanks,

Bob V.


----------



## Barry928

Bob,


This type of problem usually turns out to be SAP audio switched on. SAP can appear in many different forms of on screen terminology sometimes displayed as "English" or "French" audio. If you search through your menus in the audio section perhaps you will find something like this switched on or set to a language other than English. People do not realize this feature is activated until they tune to a program with an alternate language and then get silence.


Another problem is WFTV-DT encodes a 5.1 flag into the digital audio stream full-time. This means even if the ABC network feeds them 2.0 digital audio it will appear to your audio receiver as 5.1 with audio coming out of the left and right front main speakers only. My work around to this is to switch to analog and engage Dolby pro-logic so that at least the announcers are coming out of the center channel during the game.


----------



## kishi23

Happy New Year!!!

With the new year, is it about time to start a new forum?

Maybe with a new forum will come the HDPVR and new HD channels










Again enjoy 2005!


Kishi


----------



## Barry928

Kishi,


We no longer control the local Orlando threads. Rules have been established by AVS Forum listed at the top that limit the creation of new threads in the local section.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=483602


----------



## sam0u8

Greg any word on if BHN will go live with ESPN2-HD on Thursday? I'm curious b/c my Longhorns play a B-ball game that night and it will be one of the first HD broadcasts on ESPN2-HD.


----------



## Barry928

BHN is in negotiations for 2 new HD channels for the first quarter of 2005. What 2 channels do you think we will get from the list below?


UNIVERSAL HD

ESPN2 HD

ENCORE HD

STARZ HD

THE MOVIE CHANNEL HD

CINEMAX HD

NFL NETWORK

PLAYBOY HOT HD

SPICE HD

FOX SPORTS NET FLORIDA HD

WEALTH TV

HD PAY PER VIEW

HD VOD


It should be noted that ESPN has announced a new negotiation from square one is required to get ESPN2 HD.


----------



## DravenGSX

Universal and NFL Network I hope!


----------



## bgall

My Money is on Universal and ESPN-HD


----------



## Deric




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *BHN is in negotiations for 2 new HD channels for the first quarter of 2005. What 2 channels do you think we will get from the list below?
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> FOX SPORTS NET FLORIDA HD
> 
> HD PAY PER VIEW
> *



ESPN2 and either of these other two would be fine by me. Probably not fox sports net florida since we have the polish soccer channel aka Fox Sports World :-/ . What is Universal HD ?


----------



## Deric

If anyone wants to do another glitch survey I can participate watching "LOST" on ABC Wednesday night. Its the best show on TV and there are no sports in HD Wednesday night so I see no conflicts.


----------



## Gator5000e

Hopefully one or two movie channels. I am a double dipper (D*) and Universal HD is another big nothing channel showing old movies and shows. If you like that it's a nice channel but it's not much different than HD Net or InDemand. I would prefer movie channels with recent movies. Starz HD would be great along with ESPN 2.


----------



## rolltide1017

I'm hopping for ESPN2 and Universal!


----------



## TopQuark

Well it's only 5 more days until BHN starts calling people on the waiting list for the HD DVR. I've been impatiently waiting for almost an entire year now! Woo hoo! Woo hoo!


Please God, no last minute glitches....


----------



## DravenGSX

Where did you get the January 10 date?


----------



## TopQuark




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *Where did you get the January 10 date?*



From a customer service rep on the phone this morning. She also said the date had been printed in the newspaper. When I first got on the list I lived in Orlando, but a few months ago I moved to Melbourne. The reason I had called them was to see if there was a seperate list for Melbourne that I needed to be on, but she said no and implied that the date was the same for both Orlando and Melbourne.


Maybe Greg could give some info about the coverage area that will be included in this Jan 10 rollout?...


----------



## DravenGSX

That's fantastic news! Hopefully the CSR knew what she was talking about!


----------



## twartacus

Looking for some advise please










I tried hooking my Xbox through my Pace box to my TV... through the component video. For some reason on certain screens (games), the menus cannot be read (for the Xbox game). The font color is too close to the background color.


But... when I hook it up directly to the TV... it's fine. (not through the Pace box).


Would you all think there is a setting to adjust on the "component video in" on the Pace box? OR... perhaps my Pace box just has bad inputs for the component video.


I tried adjusting the TV... with no luck.


Since it looks fine straight to the TV, I have to think it's the Pace box. Are there any settings for this?


Thanks.


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TopQuark_
> *Well it's only 5 more days until BHN starts calling people on the waiting list for the HD DVR. I've been impatiently waiting for almost an entire year now! Woo hoo! Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> Please God, no last minute glitches....*



crap...I haven't logged in here in quite some time and I just put my name on "the list" yesterday










Anyone got any idea roughly how many are on this list?


----------



## rolltide1017

I'm not a BHN subscriber yet but I will be at the end of Feb. when I move. Just wandering, did BHN add ESPN2 HD today? Also, does the High Definition Digital Combo package they offer for $93.99 include ESPN HD, INHD and INHD2 or do you still have to order the High Definition PAK for an extra $6? The CSR on the phone was never that clear about it. Has the HD DVR monthly fee of $9.95 been confirmed b/c the CSR said they didn't know what it will cost? Thanks for the help.



I've heard that TBS is in HD too, or is that just in the Atlanta area? I'd love to watch Braves games in HD.


----------



## Deric

no ESPN2 HD yet

no, its an extra $6 on top for the extra HD channels

I don't know about the fee for the HD DVR, but i hope I get one soon so I won't need to switch between two boxes.

No TBS in HD here


----------



## rolltide1017

Thanks for the response Deric. Okay, one last question. On the current HD box from BHN (and the up coming HD DVR) are all of the channels passed through the DVI output, even the non-HD ones. I assume that they are b/c I doubt you'd have to use two different outputs just to see all the channels. I was just wandering if using the DVI output noticeably improves picture quality for the SD channels when displayed on a digital display?


----------



## mhdiab

Glitch on WOFLHD (Fox) during 24 at 9.30 pm - both audio and video twice during that minute. I realize that this wasn't a planned test date, but figured a lot of us may be watching this show.


Separately thanks for advice here from everyone at times and Greg thanks for the help with any BHN issues. I am moving away from the area, but if I move back I will surely sign up with BHN instead of going Satellite - Thanks.


----------



## dgmayor

I experienced the same during 24. I've kinda gotten used to glitches on Fox though, but it still frustrated the hell out of me since it was right in the middle of the premiere


----------



## mattfl

So it's the 10th. What's the good(hopefully) word on the HD DVR's?


----------



## DravenGSX

I saw the same glitches during 24 in Metrowest.


----------



## gimphboi

Has anyone gotten the call for the HD DVR? I know this 1/10 date that has been thrown about here is totally unconfirmed, but I'm just curious.


Thanks,


-T


----------



## joepalace

I experienced the same glitch on 24 last night. I am in Sanford, north of Heathrow.


----------



## DravenGSX

I called about an hour ago regarding the DVR box. The CSR told me "Definitely not today. But sometime this month. Hang in there."


----------



## gimphboi

Interesting...


I called this afternoon to inquire about the HD-DVR units and was told the same thing. The CSR asked if I was on the list and I said I was. She took the time to verify (very nice of her) and said I wasn't on there. I told her I signed up online. She then proceeded to put my name on this "other" list. Now I guess I'm on two.


Anyone else had this happen to them?


-T


----------



## mike.cf

I've been waiting for the BHN HD-PVR to switch from Dish. I guess I'll need to get on the list.


----------



## Deric




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rolltide1017_
> *Thanks for the response Deric. Okay, one last question. On the current HD box from BHN (and the up coming HD DVR) are all of the channels passed through the DVI output, even the non-HD ones. I assume that they are b/c I doubt you'd have to use two different outputs just to see all the channels. I was just wandering if using the DVI output noticeably improves picture quality for the SD channels when displayed on a digital display?*



the analog channels look worse on my Samsung dlp coming through the DV. Imho they look better on the dvr


----------



## VanderRG

A friend of mine called me yesterday to tell me that while he was at a BH service center (for an unrelated reason) he inquired about the HD DVR boxes and was told they were available in-store. He immediately went home and got his old box and came back and swapped it out with no trouble.


Interestingly, the day before he had called to inquire about the boxes and a CSR had told him that their HD-DVR list had been "reset" 30 days ago and basically if you were on the list before that you needed to get put on it again since it had been wiped clean. I know that doesn't make any sense but that's what he said he was told.


I have NO IDEA if the "old list" that was supposedly wiped 30 days ago is the same as the one that Greg was setting up for us or if it was completely different (or even nonexistent). I would of course give Greg the benefit of any doubt that he is looking out for those of us that gave him our names for the list.


Anyway this terrified me so I went to a BH customer service center this AM when it opened and was told that they had been available for in-store swapping but that they had given all of them out that they had at that location so none were available. The lady at the center was very nice and she said that some more might come in later in the day so I went back by there at lunch time and they had them in!


So now I've got it and it works great. I may be biased due to my joy at finally having this after a year of waiting for it, but it seems to me like the HD quality is even better than with the PACE box.


So anyway while I can't say anything authoritative about any of the lists of customers currently in play, I can tell you that you may have some luck showing up in person at a BH service center with your old box prepared to swap out. Maybe they allow this since it saves them a trip out to your house to deliver one and set it up.


Bob


----------



## Adios

VanderRG,


Did BHN supply any cables or adaptors? I ask because I would require an hdmi to dvi adaptor to make this work for me. If they are not providing them, I need to get one soon.


Thanks.


----------



## VanderRG

It only came with a Component video cable and a stereo audio cable, but I didn't ask about any other cables. Who knows if they may have more there if you ask...I just needed component...


----------



## lowmazda

Nice. Too bad I don't have cable service setup yet. Guess it's time to schedule an install.


Edit. Scheduled a regular HD install for Friday. Will take my chance at customer care centers to see if they have units in stock. Rep on phone said they aren't available for release but she's had 3 phone calls tonight about the boxes and that people are picking up the boxes at the centers.


----------



## dall08fan

I just called and they told me that they would call me when they start rolling them out. Unfortunately they told that they would have to bring it out. Is there anyway around this. I hate spending $20 just so someone can drop off the box. When the Pace box came out, I spent the money so I could have it faster and I ended up hooking it up myself. Not to discredit the service people, but I think I know more about the boxes then they do. So if there is a way around this, can someone tell me.


Thanks


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dall08fan_
> *I just called and they told me that they would call me when they start rolling them out. Unfortunately they told that they would have to bring it out. Is there anyway around this. I hate spending $20 just so someone can drop off the box. When the Pace box came out, I spent the money so I could have it faster and I ended up hooking it up myself. Not to discredit the service people, but I think I know more about the boxes then they do. So if there is a way around this, can someone tell me.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



Call up the service center tomorrow and see if they have the boxes in stock. If they do, swap out the old box and you're set.


----------



## dall08fan

I had asked the csr if I could that and she said told me no. Maybe it is just the Orlando area that is able to get them right at one of there centers.


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dall08fan_
> *I had asked the csr if I could that and she said told me no. Maybe it is just the Orlando area that is able to get them right at one of there centers.*



Could monitor this thread and see where people are picking them up or call up some of the Orlando offices and take a ride over to one of the centers in the this area.










I'm hoping they have some around here on Friday so I can be a happy camper this weekend.


----------



## mattfl

I just called my local office for daytona beach, and they don't even have a date they are getting them yet







Greg, help!


----------



## GoBig

Not available in Melbourne yet according the the local CSR I talked to. Apperently there are seperate wait lists for the HD PVR, one for the phone and one through the website. So I am now on three wait lists: Gregs, the websites, and now the phone waitlist. Not that I think it matters in reality when they are available I am guessing it will be first come first serve for in office swaps of hardware, but it does make me fell better.


Whats the news Greg?


----------



## DravenGSX

Ok. Either the CSR's don't know what they are talking about or you've gotten extremely lucky.


Do you have a number or any way to contact the service centers directly? The (less-than-friendly) CSR that I spoke with told me that there is no way to contact them directly to find out if they have any in stock.


Which service center did you get your box from?


----------



## gimphboi

Just got off the phone with BHN again. I reconfirmed that I am on this other list , which is apparently different from the webpage signup. I mentioned the rumors I had heard about people picking these boxes up from the local offices. She simply stated that company policy is to call people regarding the boxes. I got the impression though that she was not surprised that they were available and she even admitted she had heard the same thing.


-T


----------



## GoBig

Alright whos going to be the first guinea pig to go into their local BH office and see if they can get the new box? I might go this evening. Some one must be close enough to go on their lunch break.


I was dealing with the waiting for the HD DVR just fine until I heard that some one actually was able to pick one up. Now I can't stop thinkng about it. It is like dangling meat infront of a starving animal.


It does not help that my current DVR is on the fritz, It drops frames from just about every recording. Arrrgh!


----------



## DravenGSX

I had planned on going in. Until I spoke with a good friend who works at BHN. She did some checking for me and spoke with the Front Counter manager/director/whatever. She told me that they are not giving out boxes at the service centers. Any that were given out were given out in error. She said that they are currently beginning to contact the 2000! people that are on the waiting list.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GoBig_
> *Alright whos going to be the first guinea pig to go into their local BH office and see if they can get the new box? I might go this evening. Some one must be close enough to go on their lunch break.
> 
> *



That would be me... I work on 50/Alafaya... so went to the one here on East Colonial. They said that they are not to give them out there... that they are calling down that list and if you are on the list, you are set.


Seems like they WERE giving them out there, but turns out they were giving them to people who were NOT on the list... so now you have to wait for that call.


Worth a shot.


----------



## Gilley

I wonder if the people on the list (whichever list they use) are going to be able to pick up the new HD DVR at the local service center or if the dreaded service call will be required.


----------



## property33

This morning I went by the Ocoee BHN office and asked for the HD PVR. Clerk (very nice/helpful) said they didn't have any but the office on All American might. She called while I was standing there then told me they had a few but it was first come, first served. By the time I got there the clerk (again, very nice) said they were not available, they were told to no longer give any out. She checked to make sure I was on the 'list' then said they were going to start calling people next week......


----------



## gimphboi

So can anyone who actually got one from a local office tell us how it works? I'm going to go by the Altamonte office tonight and see what they say.


-T


----------



## DouglasR

HD PVR


I just got of the phone with Brighthouse....(Extremely nice customer service rep).My HD PVR will be here Friday morning between 8 and 11!....The wait is almost over.


----------



## VanderRG

GoBig:

I know exactly how you feel...that's how I felt when my buddy had called me to say that he picked one up. It was agonizing.


I was genuinely surprised that they were giving them out that way also to walk-ins, but when I spoke with the lady at our service center (the one on All-American) she didn't act like we were breaking any rules or anything by swapping the box out. As I mentioned previously, she said that they had given out all of them they had the previous day, which I presume was at least several boxes, so it seems to me that it was perfectly okay for them to do. I really hope she doesn't get into any trouble over this whole thing because she was really nice.


Maybe as someone else mentioned they had been giving them out but stopped doing so. I think there is a persistent disconnect between the CSRs and what happens at the local centers though...


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DouglasR_
> *HD PVR
> 
> 
> I just got of the phone with Brighthouse....(Extremely nice customer service rep).My HD PVR will be here Friday morning between 8 and 11!....The wait is almost over.*



Just got off the phone with them. I have only have Earthlink right now, having them install video service on Friday afternoon (setup the install last night). I was trying to get the Pace boxed they are planning to install swapped for the HD DVR. They told me that they are setting it up on a first come/first serve basis from the 'list'. Blech


----------



## GoBig

Thanks for the news VanderRG. Sounds like you were a lucky one. Don't you think you owe it to the rest of us poor waiting saps to give us a quick review of the recorder?










I have a strong urge to grab my pace box(easier then grabbing the PVR and Pace box) and heading to my local BH office tonight before they close. Hey there is always hope!


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DouglasR_
> *HD PVR
> 
> 
> I just got of the phone with Brighthouse....(Extremely nice customer service rep).My HD PVR will be here Friday morning between 8 and 11!....The wait is almost over.*



So did they call you or did you call them?


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DouglasR_
> *HD PVR
> 
> 
> I just got of the phone with Brighthouse....(Extremely nice customer service rep).My HD PVR will be here Friday morning between 8 and 11!....The wait is almost over.*



I just called to schedule an install, but the CSR told me that she could only put me on "the list" and that I wasn't on it previously, even though I was on Greg's list from early last year.


If anyone gets the install scheduled, please post the CSR's name/extension/ID so we can all call and get it!


----------



## VanderRG

I only had a little while to mess with it last night but here are some first impressions:


1. The on-screen guide and menu screens are razor sharp and almost look like they're in HD themselves. It looks much slicker to me than the corresponding screens did with the Pace Box.


2. The Quality of HD was amazing...don't laugh but when I was setting it up and testing it out Trading Spaces was on in HD and so I left it there rather than looking for another show. Both when watching live and when rewinding and watching the HD was really great. I think it looks better than it did with the Pace Box. It also records in DD5.1.


3. I only watched a small amount of non-HD stuff and it didn't look that great to me...the broadcast looked a little pixelated, both when watching live and when watching recorded footage (comedy channel...Daily Show last night). I'm reserving negative judgment though because this could easily be isolated...often times the analog channels differ in their quality. I'm lead to think that it was channel-specific or show-specific since the HD was so fantastic earlier in the day.


4. The interface wherein you set up what you want it to record is awesome. I've never had a DVR before so I have nothing to compare it to, but it really impressed me.


5. The PIP is cool because you can watch an HD program and still watch another program in the small window. My TV's native PIP doesn't function when you're in HD mode (I know a lot of other HD TVs are that way also.) The PIP function is minimal...as far as I can tell there's no way to adjust the size of the PIP window.


6. As I'm sure you guys know it doesn't have compoennt video or digital audio pass-through like the Pace Box had...and I'm going to miss that. But it does have the full range of options regarding aspect ratio and resolution selection.


----------



## Gilley

I called BHN today on a separate issue, but since I was already on the phone, I asked the CSR about the HD DVR list. She didn't offer to look me up or anything and said I could sign up for the HD DVR list on the BHN web site. I seemed like she was trying to hurry me off of the phone. I was a little disappointed in her demeanor.


Anyway, I got on the website list now. I got put on Greg's list in December. I hope one of the lists works.


VanderRG, it seems you got lucky. Thanks for the review.


----------



## GoBig

Thanks VanderRG. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## lowmazda

Signed up on the list through the website on the 16th. I want my DVR


----------



## aforlano

I'm a bit concerned...I submitted my name to Greg more then a month ago, and also filled out the online request. Is there a way to verify that we are, in fact, on the list?


Greg, I know you're probably swamped, but is there a phone number for us to call to verify that we are on 'the list'?


Thanks


Fred Forlano


----------



## DouglasR

Gimphboi.............I called the customer service line and asked them if they had them to pick up. The CSR told me no, but she could schedule me. I told her that I should be on the wait list and she put me on hold for several minutes...came back and told me It would be delivered( installed ) on Friday. Good luck...I know we have all been waiting for these.


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DouglasR_
> *Gimphboi.............I called the customer service line and asked them if they had them to pick up. The CSR told me no, but she could schedule me. I told her that I should be on the wait list and she put me on hold for several minutes...came back and told me It would be delivered( installed ) on Friday. Good luck...I know we have all been waiting for these.*



Called again to try to get the HD DVR for my Friday video install and was shot down. Told them I was on the list and the rep quoted a memo they had received to not schedule any installs for these boxes. Grrrr..waiting sucks when you know other people have them.


----------



## gearm

I have been on the "list" since April... I havn't heard anything...


----------



## PerfectCr

It seems the only list me are on is the "no list"


----------



## gmclaughlin

All,


Nice to have a popular product. I'm reminded of the old Chinese curse about "May you live in interesting times". 


I understand your concern, and I'm looking into how the over-the-counter incidents happened. They weren't supposed to be released, and I've taken steps to prevent any further incidents.


That said, there were three ways to get on the list:


1) Calling a CSR

2) The Website

3) My list


When you called a CSR, they made an entry on your billing record indicating your interest. The IS guys then ran a query to compile a list of all the accounts so marked, and the dates the codes were added. That list was merged with the list from the website, by date also, to make one master list. And it's long (thousands).


The list I kept has people from as long as a year ago. Those 83 names are going to be called first.


I just spoke with the individual in charge of our outbound call operations. The outbound calling of the individuals on the list has NOT started, but will start in the next couple of days.


At the close of this post is the list that I had compiled. While the real list has much more detail, I tried to scrub it to protect individual's privacy. You'll note a couple where, for whatever reason, I didn't get the individual's real name, but have the phone number or the account number.


If you thought you were on my list, and can't find yourself, first check to see that the one entry with the phone number and the one with the account number aren't yours. If not, and you PM'ed me with the info and a request to be on it in the past, send me another PM and I'll see what I can do. If you didn't, it's really too late for me to add people who didn't ask in the past. Go to our website and register.


The CSP's have no ability to look at the "list". They just add codes to the account, so please don't call asking them to take a look for you. Also, until these are approved for general release, the only way to schedule an install is through the call we're going to make.


At this point, partially because I had to just call all the operations and ensure they WERE NOT issuing boxes over the counter, it's going to be very difficult to make self-install an option. I'm going to talk with a couple of the VP's in charge of the various geographic regions today, so we'll see how they feel about limited self-installs. But no promises, since it's not my decision.


For those of you with pending installs, the person that calls may be able to restructure your service call to include an HD-DVR. Otherwise, you might want to cancel and reschedule when we call.


waters -- Unfortunately, they're not being issued to employee accounts for the time being (waiting list in the thousands shifts that priority somewhat).




ID First Name Last Name Comments

1 Dick Vogel sand4man

2 Daniel Martin dxmartin

4 Rick Black reb

6 Alan Davis regalmat

7 Douglas Rogers DouglasR

8 Ed Glasgow

9 Lewis Lobel samsterdog

10 Fred Forlano aforlano

11 John McKenzie

15 Tom Wirth Motham

16 David (Mark) Metzmaker Mark1_M

17 Steve Bennett steve1615

18 Christopher Kayser lowmazda

19 Ken Facemyer facke02

20 Sean Gilley Gilley

21 Christopher Twar twartacus

22 Kevin Hyatt krhyatt

24 David Guy devilraydave

25 Michelle Moss richard brigante

26 Jerry Bristor jabristor

27 Seth Vanderdrift helloseth

28 Steve Share cavorite

29 Thomas Obringer obie_fl

30 David Waters waters

31 Rudy Tench RudyT

32 Nichole Sheppard visionik

33 Phil Frazier fillycheze

34 Jamie Miller VoodooChile56

35 Rodney George djdv8

36 S. Michael Patterson mike2001

37 Bob Lap blap

38 Lease Kowal Dean-K

40 407-438-7024

41 Mark Cassoni

42 Richard Kalinowski

44 Nathan Chase

45 Jim Moraseski

46 Neil Swartz

47 Jeffery Fogel

48 Jim Jackson

49 Ray McCormick raymac

50 Ralph Machon

51 Rakesh Talati

52 Steve Ginn

53 Don Hellebrand

54 Thomas Pringle

55 Troy Hamilton

56 Todd Hochard

57 Charles Lacey

58 Clark Westerfield

59 Eric Lopez

60 Mark Gear

61 Gayle King

62 Garrett Clark

63 Lisa Vandervoort

64 Chris Williams

65 Barry Bloom

68 Josh Looman

69 Neil Doremous

70 Charles Brumback ctbjr1309

71 David Bird

72 Don Schrum impalass

73 Rob Ripley

74 James Newkirk

75 Dean Lester

76 PJ Morris

77 Robert Battista

78 John Lynch

79 Sandra Velez

80 Bob Wetzel

81 Dewey Deloach

82 J Zhang

83 Robert Serfozo

84 Collin Davidson

85 Linette Kelley

87 Jim 0115770-01

88 Richard Young

89 Richard Poorbaugh

90 Gary Flatt

91 Matt Edwards mattfl

92 Kent Shoemaker kshoemaker4

93 Oliver Pankiewicz revilo78

94 Bob Breum breum


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lowmazda_
> *Called again to try to get the HD DVR for my Friday video install and was shot down. Told them I was on the list and the rep quoted a memo they had received to not schedule any installs for these boxes. Grrrr..waiting sucks when you know other people have them.*



I was told about the same. She said I could go online to put myself on the list, or she could make a note on my account... I asked her to make the note (knowing I am already on the list). She told me that they were not scheduling swap-out's yet... but they were going to be calling the list soon... oh well.


No component or digital audio pass through on the HD/PVR stinks! I like having as few TV/VIDEO options possible on my TV. I would think that this newer box woud have MORE options... not less.


----------



## Gilley

Thanks for the update, Greg.


----------



## gimphboi

OK, so here is the important question:


Does BHN have enough HD-DVR boxes to meet the demand?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## GoBig

Woo Ho! I made the top 50 on Greg's list! Thanks again Greg you truley are an asset to the av community and to Brighthouse. You make dealing with the cable company(gasp!) an enjoyable experiance.










The self install option would be great but all that really matters is that I can replace my Flaky pvr with a shiny new HD PVR. Can't wait!


----------



## moraseski

Just got called from BH. They are coming on Monday to install. I was number 45 on Greg's list. Can't wait.


----------



## lowmazda

Just got my call from BHN. I was #18 on the list. I had scheduled a video install (just had internet service) because of the rumors of the release of the DVR @ the customer counter. I was scheduled for Friday (tomorrow) with a Pace box, but the rep that called said they can get the DVR out instead. NICE.


THanks Greg!


----------



## jabetcha

I just got a call from Eddie @ BHN. I've got my install scheduled for Monday as well. I was #47 on the list. I hope the provide the HDMI->DVI converter or the appropriate cable. I had to buy the DVI cable last time.


----------



## Maya68

I was number 79 and my install in on Monday. WooHoo!!!


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I'm 42 on the list and I have not received a call. Maybe Melbourne is slow.


----------



## GoBig

Got my call and they are installing my HD DVR tomorrow from 11-2. Somebody pinch me.


A note on the HDMI->DVI cable/adapter(if needed). I asked my very helpful CSR and he said the they will supply them on request. So you may want to call and have the CSR make a note that you would like the cable.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maya68_
> *I was number 79 and my install in on Monday. WooHoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just got "the call" too! Monday AM it'll be here!


I want to thank Greg for everything. I know we have all been eager for this new box... and I personally feel Greg goes above and beyond to keep us all ahead of the curve! Thanks again!


----------



## GoBig

I am in Melbourne, I was #46 on the list. Maybe they just skipped you, just kidding I know how not funny that is. (Edited.what Greg said)


And Huraah for Greg!!


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I spoke too soon, I just received a call and I'm scheduled for Saturday afternoon.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Again, the CSP's have nothing to do with the outbound calls. They won't know what you're talking about.


If you think you got skipped, wait til the end of the day and PM me. They may be calling your house while you're at work, or the other way around. But they'll call back.


----------



## Gilley

I'm scheduled for Tuesday. I have to get the new HDTV Monday or I could have had it then. Yay!! I'm going to have them swap out my regular SA HD box for a Pace while they are here. Or at least that is the plan. The HD DVR will replace the standard DVR that I have now.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gmclaughlin_
> *Again, the CSP's have nothing to do with the outbound calls. They won't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> If you think you got skipped, wait til the end of the day and PM me. They may be calling your house while you're at work, or the other way around. But they'll call back.*



Greg,


Do you know if the supply of boxes will meet the demand? Did BHN anticipate this kind of response?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## gmclaughlin

The short answer is yes, we did anticipate the demand. We've committed ourselves to a substantial supply, and we'll gate the marketing effort to ensure we don't exceed it. But we're well covered for the people on the waiting list.


----------



## RichUF

Well I hope this doesn't get any of you fired up, but I didn't call to get put on the list until just recently, and my wife says she got a call just a few minutes ago from BHN. HD-DVR box install scheduled for Saturday 1/15 between 1 and 4.


Hmmmmm. Not sure how this happened based on what some of you are posting, but I'm certainly not complaining


----------



## CFReb

#88. Received my call a few hours ago. Absolutely no self install or pickup. Can't take a half day off to get a new toy so I have to wait until Sat. Jan 22, but what's one more week.


Thanks Greg.


----------



## skellyo

I had a call on my home answering machine at about 2:20PM. By the time I called them back around 3:10PM, the soonest I could get an appointment for my HD DVR is next Thursday...so I had to push it to Saturday the 22nd due to work.


At least this will give me a bit of time to finish watching all the old stuff we have recorded.


----------



## mattfl

Good thing I stayed home sick from work today! Got a call a few hours ago, can't get it installed till next saturday though since I work 9-5 everyday, but I can live with that! Thanks greg!


----------



## raymac

Eddie from BrightHouse just called to set up my appointment - Saturday evening. Great!


Thanks Greg for the great work you have done for us, not only with the DVR, but everything else you bring us by participating here. And thanks to BrightHouse for letting you do it.


----------



## samsterdog

#9 is alive!


I'll be gettin' mine on Tuesday. I'll add my thanks to Greg for this effort and his participation.


----------



## gmclaughlin

RichUF,


Your memory must be worse than mine, but you've been on the list nearly since we started. I've deleted the PM ages ago, but you were one of the anchors.



All,


Now for the bad news, as I drop the proverbial other shoe...and no, it has nothing to do with the DVR.


As much fun as I've had in my current position here at Bright House Networks, it's time for me to move on to new challenges. Starting Tuesday morning, I'll be the Assistant General Manager of the BHN Operations in Hillsborough County (Tampa). It's time for me to see if I can't push some of this customer-focused thinking out to the rest of our customers beyond the HD folks.


I'll still continue to post on the board here, and you can still pass comments or concerns regarding Bright House Networks here to me, and I'll get them into the hands of the right people.


In going, however, I wanted to be certain to express my thanks to all of you, because most of what I know about HD came from user groups like you all. Thanks for helping us make the Central Florida offering the best HD cable offering in the country.


And I wanted to pass a special thanks to Barry928, for his efforts with the OrlandoHD society, and in keeping me straight on the technology side. He's an asset to this group.


Oh, and enjoy the DVR's. Keep us posted about the installation and your impressions.


Thanks again. I'll be back in town every weekend until I find a house, so maybe I'll drop in on a CFHDS meeting.


----------



## Motham

Like a lot of you other gents, I received a call from BH. They're going to install my shiny new HD DVR on Monday between 1 and 4.

The CSR wasn't sure whether they supplied an HDMI cable, but she said she would make a note of it on the WO.


Does anyone know if they will supply the cable?


Also....


I'm I correct in assuming the HD DVR will take the place of the Pace HD STB?


THANK YOU GREG!!!


Greg....Congratulations on your new job in Tampa!!! Thanks for all your service to the Orlando area!!!


----------



## avNeophyte

Good luck Greg. Your move will be our loss and Tampa's gain. We all know what a great job you have done here and know you will do great in your new role. Congratulations!


----------



## Gilley

Yes, good luck Greg. Thanks for your help and information. Is someone going to take your place in monitoring this thread and imparting BHN wisdom at the CFL BHN?


----------



## Adios

Just got off the phone with Eddie. Monday between 11 and 2. Luckily I am to be off that day.


I can't wait.


Thanks Greg for all your updates. It is always good to get a view from the other side.


----------



## templeofdoom

Bittersweet news. Hard for us to lose such a great resource, but know it's got to be exciting for you and a real gain to the Tampa area.


Thank you immensely for everything you've done for us.


Please impart your wisdom to those you're handing off to that a BHN presence here on these boards has and hopefully will continue to be a positive thing for your business and good relations.


Best regards and good luck!


----------



## Cruzer

I just got my phone call.

Good luck Greg. I hope it's a move up - You deserve it.


----------



## RudyT

Just got my call. Scheduled for Sunday 3-6


Thanks Greg Good Luck in Tampa


----------



## LouK

Best of luck on your new endeavor,Greg. You will be missed. I can say from personal experience that your assistance has been invaluable over the years. I am sure that the Hillsboro unit will be a far better unit now that you will be there.


----------



## rolltide1017

I will be getting BHN installed at the end of Feb. or the beginning of March when I move into my new apartment. Do you think the HD-DVRs will be widely available by then?


----------



## obie_fl

Good Luck Greg!! You have been a super asset to this forum.


Rudy mine is Sunday 11- 2, so there. I might ask for two boxes so if he runs out you will know why.







Sunday must be Merritt Island day.


----------



## lowmazda

Does anyone know the size of the hard drive in the BHN HD DVR's? And aprox recording time?


----------



## cdwillie76

They left a message I will call them back Friday. One quick question, will all the channels go out the DVI connection? Also, what types of digital outputs does it have? (coax or optical)


Greg...thanks for all the support! Any idea if anyone else from BH Central FL will be watching this board?


Thanks

Chris


----------



## PerfectCr

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! CSI on CBS is not in HD! Why can't the people remember to flip the switch! Annoying! Who can I call to fix this?


----------



## james32746

Got one too: Tuesday 3 to 6.


CSI has been fixed.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by james32746_
> *Got one too: Tuesday 3 to 6.
> 
> 
> CSI has been fixed.*



Yeah they finally fixed it. Geez.


I signed up through the BH website but I have not received a call yet.


----------



## ddeloach

Best wishes and regards to Greg. Hope everything goes well in Tampa. Tampa's gain is certainly our loss.


----------



## gimphboi

Good luck to you Greg. In the short time I've been on this board, your assistance and insight has been invaluable.


-Tony


----------



## gimphboi

How many people out there who were not on Greg's list have gotten a call?


I've seen one person mention that they have.


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## ERobS

HD DVR installed about 1 hours ago. Looks great. Seems much faster than the standard HD box from SA that I had.


Looks great. Thanks Greg.


----------



## Impala1ss

Greg - I consider myself an "educated" consumer. Through research, I almost always know more about certain products than 95% of the public. In this role that I have adopted, I have always been critical of, and vocal about, poor products and poor service. That being said, I have to tell you that you are most valuable resource that I have ever dealt with. Your dedication, your interest and your concern for the Brighthouse customers has been beyond outstanding and I just want to say how much I have appreciated it. I also appreciate your staying on the AVS forums.


You took care of my SA2000HD box problem in spite of its complexities; & you resolved my Pace box problems through personal attention. I have bitten the bullet and my HD-DVR will be delivered tomorrow. I still have the 2000 box and it is still performing perfectly but I think I will swap it out and keep the PACE on my 2nd set. You should consider putting the 2000HD box in the Brighthouse Hall of Fame, or maybe I could just keep it since it probably has little or no value anymore










Thanks for everything,and the very best of luck on your future endeavors. YOU WILL BE MISSED.


----------



## atlanticflyer

DVR- Getting mine tomorrow (Saturday) between 3 and 5.


Hate to sound skeptical, but whaddya think the chances are that Greg's replacement will be as helpful to all of us?


Greg, congrats on the promo (I certainly hope there's more moolah in it for you)...who knows, maybe one day I'll be reading the Financial Times and see an article starting out something like, "Greg McLaughlin, CEO of Time Warner....".


Thanks again for all your help, especially through this forum,


G'Luck. I'll be celebratin' your achievement with a pint 'o me own tonight!


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by atlanticflyer_
> *DVR- Getting mine tomorrow (Saturday) between 3 and 5.
> 
> 
> Hate to sound skeptical, but whaddya think the chances are that Greg's replacement will be as helpful to all of us?
> 
> 
> Greg, congrats on the promo (I certainly hope there's more moolah in it for you)...who knows, maybe one day I'll be reading the Financial Times and see an article starting out something like, "Greg McLaughlin, CEO of Time Warner....".
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help, especially through this forum,
> 
> 
> G'Luck. I'll be celebratin' your achievement with a pint 'o me own tonight!*



Were you on Greg's list?


Has anyone got the call yet who was not on Greg's list?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## ERobS

I was on Greg's list. Received the call yesterday. Scheduled the appointment for 0800-1200 today, tech was here about 0930. So far, the box works great. So far the box seems to be a great improvement over the original SA HD box. Also, seems you can add an external Hard drive to the box for extra capacity. Information on that is in the manual that comes with it. Pictures seems great. HD channels are passed to the S-video feed, which I think is new. Digital audio works with the Low-numbered Analog channels. Seems geat so far.


----------



## atlanticflyer

Tony,


yes, I was on "the list" and also got "the call" yesterday at a little after noon...can't answer the other part of your question, but as the list had only around 98 people on it, I assume they are calling many of those who weren't on it. Unless of course they only have 100 DVR's in stock, which I doubt; that Scientific Atlanta being a big Kahuna outfit and all.


Saturday seems so far away....wasn't that a Beetles song?, never mind, that was Yesterday.


----------



## GoBig

Well said Impala1ss. I second that. We will miss you direct interaction with the local BH office Greg but I am glad to hear that you are getting new opportunities. We look forward to your AVS updates while you are the path to CEO.


My HD DVR came around 11:30 today, haven't seen it but my wife says its looks great. Can't wait to get home and play with it. Just in time for the playoff games this weekend.


Only wrinkle was the the installer did not have the HDMI->DVI cable as prommised. He said he would bring one by, I have heard that before. Kind of takes the sting off the $20 fee when you get the cable. I figure if he does not bring it by eventually I will just go pick one up at the local BH office. I figure it is one of the joys of being an early adopter. Same thing happened when I got my Pace box, I bought the DVI cable and a month or two latter they were supplied for free.


Once again Greg, thank you for all the help you have given, it was much appreciated. Hope that who ever replaces you has just as much intrest in AVSForums.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by atlanticflyer_
> *Tony,
> 
> 
> yes, I was on "the list" and also got "the call" yesterday at a little after noon...can't answer the other part of your question, but as the list had only around 98 people on it, I assume they are calling many of those who weren't on it. Unless of course they only have 100 DVR's in stock, which I doubt; that Scientific Atlanta being a big Kahuna outfit and all.
> 
> 
> Saturday seems so far away....wasn't that a Beetles song?, never mind, that was Yesterday.*



Thanks for the reply.


I am one of the "thousands" who are on the other list (not Greg's). Still waiting, which I expect to be doing for sometime. It doesn't stop me from checking my messages at home a few times a day though ;-)


TThanks,


-Tony


----------



## kishi23

Ahh....the guys came to swap out my box for the new HD DVR...they kept looking at my component wires funny and thought I was a moron for having my optical cable out...that is when they realized they had brought the wrong box! They brought a regular 8300 no HD, no Component...nothing....They said they are going to get the right box now and will return...hope they can find one.


Hopefully just a few more hours of waiting ... though...after months...it is not a big deal. The HD DVR Saga continues...


I also wish to add my thanks to Greg for being so consumer friendly and truly caring about his brighthouse customers...it is a rare quality in any service industry, especially the cable industry. Good Luck Greg!!! Thanks



Kishi


----------



## GoBig

Went home for lunch today just to play with my new toy. Overall I am very pleased. I have it hooked up to my Hitachi 50V500 through Component Cables for now(they forgot to bring the HDMI Cable). Here is a quick run down of my first impressions., they will most likely change once I have more time to play with it.


The good:


* Picture quality on HD looks very sharp (maybe too sharp?)

* It is configurable to upconvert 480i to 480p, 720p, or 1080i

* The Grey bars for 4x3 material is dark enough not to bother me

* guide funtions are about as fast as my old SA8000

* Already knew this from the data sheet but it has a SATA connection for future HD expansion. Brilliant! Now if they will only Enable it. Don't leave yet Greg!!

* Its a HD DVR!!!! Huraah!


The not so good:

* The scaler for the 480i material seems to severly oversharpen the picture, most noticable when watching text on ESPN or CNN.

* There does not seem to be a way to adjust the sharpening or to just pass the analog signal to let my TV scale it. Even when 480i was selected as a resolution it still upconverted to 480p

* Looks like you can not turn off the grey bars when in 4x3 mode. (You can strech but I can't stand streched 4x3, thats why I bought a RP LCD)

* Might be Crushing blacks slightly, seemed to be a darker picture then coming from my PACE box.


The Bad is definatly greatly outweighed by the good and the fact that it is a two tunner HD DVR. I thought that it would be years before I had one of these.


----------



## Gilley

I'm really liking the idea of being able to add an external HD for more storage. I imagine it is encrypted in some way so as not to be read by a PC.


----------



## aforlano

Howdy gang!


I was on Greg's list, too (don't know what number on the list), and got my call yesterday around noon. I'm scheduled for Saturday between 1pm and 4pm. I can't wait.


Greg, You've been FANTASTIC to us in the past, and particularly with customers that have had issues with Brighthouse in their homes. It was refreshing to be able to call on you and have someone actually respond! I wish you the best in your new endeavour. Please have your successor come meet us, we'd love to get our hooks into him/her










On a side note...any word on the new HD channel that's coming down the pike? Rumors of UniversalHD don't seem to have panned out. Just wondering if anyone's heard any more on the subject.


Happy HD dreams, everyone!


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## GoBig

Looked at the datasheet on the SciAtl.com site. Looks like they are using RSA encryption on the Hard Drive, so good luck to all you hackers this one sounds pretty solid. In my book that is good thing since they will have no excuse for not enabling the SATA connection. An it looks that unlike the 1394 ports and Keyboard support that atleast the SARA version units shipped with the SATA connection enabled. That would be really cool but I will definately wont run out and buy another drive until I here confirmation that.


Another thing that stood out to me is that this unit sounds like it is capable of rendering an even nicer User Interface then it is Currently showing. These units should have a long life with Brighthouse. I am Sure alot of people would really like the idea of using these as Media servers that can push recordings to up to 3 other set top boxes in the house. Very cool. I wonder if we will ever see that enabled and what the charge would be.


Merry belated Christmas to all the HD tech weenies of Central FL. Thank you Brighthouse Networks!


----------



## lowmazda

Got mine installed about 5pm. They totally blew the 3hr window they set (11a-2p). Gave me a $20 credit. I won't get in to details on WHY the installer 'said' he was late but it had nothing to do with the rain. Will play more with the box later, but initially it seems very fast and responsive. Thanks again Greg & good luck in Tampa.


----------



## Cruzer

An example of how sorely Greg will be missed:

I PM'd him a back in early Nov to be on the list but forgot to give him my last name. I haven't logged on in a while and just happened to yesterday. When I didn't see my name on the list I realized why and PM'd Greg around 5pm. Within *3 hours* I got a call. Greg is awsome







.


----------



## GoBig

Played with the DVR some more tonight and I would like to retract my two negatives as I was able to adjust my TV to get it looking how I am used to it. I lowered my Sharpness from 33 to 0 and I bumped up my Brightness a couple. Problem solved. Sorry I mentioned it. I love having a HD DVR. Coming From having a DirecTivo and then Switching to the SA8000 and the pace box for HD it is Soooo much nice to have one box and to be able to 'tivo' HD. Free at last! No longer a slave to TV Schedules!


Now I just need to grab the next set of HDnet Test patterns and I will be all geeked out.


----------



## GoBig

next HDnet Test Pattern:

Tue., Jan. 18th 8:00 AM ET

5:00 AM PT HDNet Test Patterns

Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short program will help you get the most out of your home theatre setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.


----------



## Gator1




> _Originally posted by GoBig_
> 
> Coming From having a DirecTivo and then Switching to the SA8000 and the pace box for HD it is Soooo much nice to have one box and to be able to 'tivo' HD.
> 
> 
> GoBig
> 
> So how does this unit compare to your DirecTivo as to features, ease of use, etc. ?


----------



## GoBig

Well for one it is a heck of alot faster then the direcTivo. I can remember trying to change the priority on a season pass and it would take like 20 min before the unit would respond. None of that with these SA boxes. They are newer and have much faster processors. User interface wise they are worlds more responsive. I miss having the two week guide in memory though, I think we only have a couple of days buffered and I think the max you can see is a week.


The Passport software search function is horrible compared to Tivo. Let me repeat that horrible it is no where near as nice. But you get used to it quickly since scanning through the guide is so much faster, except for when it has to rebuffer(stupid design really I hope they change this). And of course the obvious it does not have the Tivo functions such as Tivo recomendations and all but I never used that anyway.


I had some problems with my SA8000 unit(s), I had three units flake out on me in a year, but there is a good chance that it was heat that caused the problems. The SA8300HD is now out in the open and I hope that solves my problem. Funny thing is my DirecTivo lived in the same AV Cabinet that killed the SA800s and never complained for years. Never had a single problem with my Tivo, wish I could say the same for the SA boxes but like I said most people I talked to did not have the problems I had.


Bottom line, can't beat a free two tuner HD DVR especially with the HD content that BH gives us. BH, thanks to Greg has made sure that they own the most coveted highend HD users in Centeral FL. My bill with RoadRunner included is pretty high but there is no other choice which comes close to this value.


Sorry for the long winded answer.


----------



## property33

All, here's a goofy question. What are the dimensions of the new HD DVR/SA 8300? Also, are the male & female connections @ the box/power cord (where cord meets box) the same as on the Pace? Reasons I ask are the space I want to put the unit AND I don't want to have to pull the TV (Sony XBR 910-very heavy, around 200' not including the stand it sits on) away from the wall-I'm hoping we can just pull the Pace out, unhook power and signal connections, plug them into the 8300 and WaLa! Our install is Monday, I requested the HDMI to DVI converter, we'll see if that happens. Also, I join all with mega-kudo's to Gregg. Jim


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GoBig_
> *
> 
> The Passport software search function is horrible compared to Tivo. Let me repeat that horrible it is no where near as nice.*




Thanks for review. I have another question. I have a 279 hour TIVO that I love. Is there anyway that I can have them both hooked up to the same TV? I'm thinking that since the TIVO connects to the TV through the S-Video connection, that I could split the cable coming from the outside sending one line into the TIVO and the 2nd,. into the new HD-DVR and then connect the HD-DVR to the TV using the component cables.


ANyone see any problems or have a better solution??


----------



## GoBig

As long as you have a strong signal coming in the there should be no problem splitting the cable like you said. In fact before I had the HD DVR I had a Pace HD box splitting with a SA8000.


----------



## waters

Greg,

Congratulations on your new appointment. I am glad I had the privilege of meeting you at Deltona at the CFHDS meeting. Thanks for making our area the number one in HD, and thanks for the communications on this forum.


You said

Unfortunately, they're not being issued to employee accounts for the time being (waiting list in the thousands shifts that priority somewhat).


I will be patient for what looks like an outstanding product. How long? Will I still get a call eventually, or do employees need to keep checking?


----------



## Barry928

Greg,


Thanks for your support in this forum and the Central Florida HD Society. I congratulate you on your much deserved promotion and wish you the best in the Tampa market. Under your leadership the Central Florida market of BHN is *Number 1 in the nation for HD subscribers* and that shining example accelerated the transition to HD cable across the entire US. Thanks for the personal compliment in your post. It means a lot.


If you or anyone else would like to attend the next meeting of the CFHDS on January 29th the details are posted here. The CFHDS is a free organization.


My HD DVR is scheduled for installation on Tuesday. If you can give us any feedback on tested hard drives that meet the spec for HD DVR additional storage expansion it would help us with the off the shelf purchase.


----------



## dxmartin

Our PVR is here - finally - WoHoo!


First, my congratulations goes to Greg - have fun in Tampa  Thanks for everything you've done for us. And you will be missed...


I was #2 on Greg's list, got scheduled last Thursday and I just finished installing an hour ago. It took me about 1 min to remove my Pace box and reconnect the new unit via component & optical audio - the tech called for activation and everything worked!


So the good:

- HD is very good - colors seems better than before, but it may be the material.

- Quality of HD recording/playback material is good

- PIP with two HD source is very nice

- Changing channels is faster, especially between HD/non-HD ones

- The interface is quick


The bad:

- The search functionality is pretty bad - couldn't find the 'OC' unless I was on the actual channel (fox)

- The analog/digital channels seems worse - it looks like some form of enhancement to the image (like sharpening or edge/black enhancement).

- The interface will need some tuning - For example, I was listening to a movie that was being recorded, and I tried to exit and it stopped the recording. Couldn't find a 'resume' either.


The ugly:

- The installer said he believed they were already out of HD-PVR. This is very surprising, given the last message from Greg.

- The installer said BHN were out of DVI/HDMI cables. Not sure he knew what those cables were.

- As usual, they were late on their install window. This time by only 4h.


The unknowns:

- Not sure if the audio/video drops situation will improve

- Can't seem to be able to change the 'TV type' when I press the 'video source' button. It stays on Standard 4:3 .

- I'll try to pick up an HDMI to DVI cable from BHN or online and see if this will improve the analog/digital channels from component.


The conclusion:

All in all, I'm *very* glad to have this in the house now. It really feels like a major upgrade to our TV viewing experience - we finally caught up with the 21st century. Just called DirectTV to cut the bird out...


The wishlist 

- We need to move all the analog channels to digital. The box cost is insignificant given the bandwidth and added service potential you are getting back.

- We need to improve the quality of the digital channels - most to my eyes are less quality than what I get on DirectTV (I switched rapidly to compare).

- Rapidly increase the number of HD channels/content.

- We need to know soon how we can add drives. Is this supported in the current firmware? If so which model, how many extra drives can we plug in, etc.

- I'd like this box to connect to my network. I'd rather be able to select which drives array on my network to use, set 'quotas' and have the box use the extra space. You can use the local disk as a cache if recording directly to the network is too slow.

- I want to be able to archive material to DVDs. I don't care that it is tied/encrypted for a given device, as long as I can 'transfer' the content to another box if mine dies.

- Given the current trend I foresee under 200$ per terabyte within 2 years - already you can get 160GB under 70$ and 250GB under 132$ each if you shop around. There is no reason not to use this.

- I may connect a media pc to my tv soon. Would be nice if this box could integrate with it.


----------



## GoBig

So much for the honeymoon huh DX..lol I thought I was a tough customer. Only a handful of us actually have these great devices and you already started your dream/wish list.


Let me just say how liberating it was to beable to pause the Playoff games today in HD. This is awesome! I love it!


I do look forward to getting a HDMI-DVI cable but I can wait. I think that if anything it may make SD worse but one can only hope. Turning the Sharpness to 0 helped my set, I think it looks better now then it did through the Pace box. Looking forward to recording the HDnet Test Patterns to see what exactly we are dealing with.


Enjoy your HD DVR, lots of others are waiting for the privlage. Not to mention some of your wish list things may not happen for a looooong time if ever. Lets start with SATA activated and two week(atleast) guide.


I


----------



## Edward315

My HD DVR was installed earlier today. At first, I used my DVI to HDMI [adapter] cable but could not get any of the HD channels - it displayed the message that I was not subscribed to this service. The installer then made a call to BHN to get the serial number from the box called in. The next thing I know, I couldn't get any video on any channels, just audio. We played with this for a bit of time and decided to swap the video input so I used the component video hookup to my TV and video returned on all channels. I played with this some more but the bottom line is that I cannot get video using the HDMI connection. Thinking it was the cable, I hooked up the Pace HD box and I could view all channels so the problem does not appear to be the cable. The installer found out that someone else getting their HD DVR installed around the same time also had a problem getting video through the HDMI connection. Did anyone have success with this connection? My TV is a Sony 42WE610.


----------



## dxmartin

My HD-PVR just froze up. Here's a description of the bug:

- I was listening to HBO-HD and recording on TNT-HD (the bond movie, which was to end at 11:00PM).

- At 10:59PM, I switched from HBO-HD to ShowTime HD (not a subscriber, so it just shows a graphic with the last channel sound) then to INHD. The sound from HBO-HD would still be on (using optical cable), but no picture would appear (all black on the screen).

- I noted that the recording light was off.

- None of the buttons of the remote worked.

- I tried to power off on the box without success.

- After about 1-2 mins, the box rebooted (blank screen, then a message 'boot' on the box). It showed a pink power tv screen, then the passport loading screen then the box powered off. Powering on showed the loading screen then the tv reappeared.

- Checked the recording, and it's good.


----------



## dxmartin

GoBig -


My messages may not have conveyed my current state of mind - I'm extremely happy and I'm enjoying the HD-PVR. It feels like I'm a kid again at Christmas  It's fantastic to finally be able to record HD, and have an integrated multi-tuner recorder solution.


My main objective was to provide feedback and ideas to BHN so they can improve processes, software and hardware to broaden their HD lead. That is, as long as they are listening and acting upon it. In this market, if you stop pushing ahead, your history...


Anyway, I'm a happy camper right now...


----------



## devilraydave

My HD-DVR was installed yesterday. Installer was 2 hours early. He said how lucky I was because over 7000 people are on the list. Thanks Greg for making sure I got one. I am very happy with the product. What I like most about it besides the HD is that the box switches output format automatically, very cool. Like others have said had to turn sharpness all the way down on my set. Again thank you Greg and good luck in Tampa. I lived their for 25 years before moving to Altamonte Springs you will love it.


----------



## raymac

Splitting the input is no problem as long as the signal strength is good enough. If it isn't BH will come and install an amplifier at no cost.


I currently split multiple times; have my HDDVR, SDDVR, Tivo, VCR and two cable inputs to my TV all hooked up at once, and no problems with video quality.


The HDDVR was installed yesterday - I was #49 on Greg's list. Installer came in the middle of the quoted window. He couldn't understand why I wanted both the HDDVR and SDDVR. He thought I was crazy (I think), of course, so does my wife.


PQ is great, probably need to turn down sharpness , as suggested, but am extremely satisfied.


----------



## jaylynch

Impala,


I've got my RePlay recorder connected via the 8300 S-video and RCA audio outputs. I think you could also use the coax out.


jaylynch


----------



## RudyT

I received a call this morning. Installer says they are out of the HD DVR boxes. Rescheduled for next Wed. they said they would have more by then. Hope so, what a bummer.


----------



## dall08fan

Well that sucks! I am scheduled for tomorrow night. I hope I do not get a call before then.


----------



## atlanticflyer

First of all...let me say, I got mine yesterday. Slot was from 3-6 pm and tech was here about 4:30...very good, I'd say.


Property 33...the unit is approx. 10.5" deep x 15.75" wide and 3.5" tall. It runs warm to the touch, but by no means hot, though there are quite a few cooling gills, so I'd say to allow a little room for cooling. It doesn't run nearly as hot as the old SA3000 did, though I did have it in an opening not much bigger than it at te time. I have a 19x5 opening for the SA8300. It uses a detachable power cord as used on most laptops/electric razors/getto-blasters and so on, and it is the same as on the SA3000 (I'm not familiar with the Pace box)- I just kept the old power cord, as it was already integrated with the wiring in my system.


I'm very impressed with the HDD in the unit, I can't hear it where I sit (about 10 feet away)- my old Replay was loud in comparison. I don't have much experience with these things, but I like the guide and feel it is much less cumbersome to operate than my old Replay (nothing wrong with it either, by itself, but it was quite cumbersome to use with an external cable-box). So far I've had no problems or glitches with the unit (save one, see below) as far as recording or picture. I had a lot more macro-blocking and picture lock-ups and drop-outs with the old SA3000HD. For some reason last week I couldn't even watch Jay Leno or any NBC HD stuff on the old box and everytime there was a static image (like a photo in a documentary show) on any HD channel the image would freeze for about two seconds longer than broadcast then resume with the 2 seconds gone from the show.


Overall, I'm very happy with the PQ of this unit and love the fact that all of my channels (analog, digital and HD) are now all coming through the same input on the TV. I used to have the analog and digital channels feed to another input on the TV through the S-Video jack. I also like being able to check the guide and still have the show I was watching in the corner (this wasn't possible in HD with the SA3000). Also being able to change the aspect-ratio on the unit (instead of on the TV) is a real plus and the output is selectable between 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i and so on. I can't say anything about the digital (HDMI) output as my old TV (Pioneer 710HD) only has component inputs. My TV has a very fancy PIP feature which I was never able to use, being a cable subscriber. Though the SA8300's isn't quite as fancy, having the feature is nice. By cycling through the PIP ON/OFF button you get a small PIP picture (too small, really) a bigger PIP picture (just about right, about 1/8th of the total picture real-estate) and then back to off. You can also change the PIP location on the screen to any of the 4 corners and all-in-all it is simple to use. PQ on the analog channels is also better, though on my TV they've never really been watchable and if it was up to me (or Sen. McCain), I'd vote for having only the HD channels...I pay for 272 channels that I only need for an average of 2-4 hours a week (Formula One, and History channel!). My wish-list is for F1 coverage in HD...shouldn't be a problem for such a high-tech bunch, after all, super low-tech NASCAR has it!


Now, here is my only problem with the unit and I'm beginning to think that it's not the unit, but my pre-amp. If anyone has any thoughts on this, I'd love to hear them, if not, any chance of resolving it will have to wait until tomorrow at the earliest. I have a B&K Ref 30 Preamp to which the SA8300 and my TV are connected. The audio from the SA8300 is fed to the B&K via an optical cable (I've also tried the Coaxial connection and it works the same, as do the analog- stereo only- connectors). The B&K auto-senses an input signal and is supposed to default to the best one. That is, if one has an analog pair connected to a specific input, and a digital cable to the same input, it will use the digital input first. Regardless of the surround mode I'm in, if I rewind or pause the show I'm watching on the SA8300, when I resume, it is without sound (analog or digital). If I unplug and then reinsert the digital cable (in this case, the optical cable) then the sound comes back. Also, if I cycle between surround modes on the Ref 30, the sound comes back. It's almost as if the audio-output on the SA8300 was too weak to trigger whatever it is in the B&K that senses input, though I didn't think that this would be an issue with a digital syatem. If I simply change channels, there is no probelm either. As it stands, I'm left to waiting on tech support at B&K tomorrow, or having a really sharp tech from Brighthouse come out on Tuesday.


All in all, I'd say the SA8300 is quite revolutionary. It may not be perfect, but just being able to freeze a show while dinner is served or record something with a relatively simple interface and in HD quality was something I didn't expect 5 years ago when I started into this "hobby". Thanks again to our good friend Greg (and a host of other people whom deserve credit, but remain in the background) for bringing it to us. Though I'm sure there'll be some grumbling about those of us who are on this forum and at least appear to have gotten "preferential treatment", I like to think of it as the common mans small chance on feeling what it's like to be a politician with industry in his pocket!


----------



## lowmazda

Does this version of Passport software in the 8300 allow an 'Save to VCR' option? I've been reading around that the SARA units can ouput a program on either the 2nd composite output, svideo or coax. I was wondering if it was possible to use this to view a program in a 2nd room. Thanks


----------



## RichUF

I didn't see my name on Greg's list posted earlier. Uh oh, how embarrasing







It's been so long I guess I forgot the PM asking to be on the list







Thanks for the gentle reminder Greg. Congrats on your promotion! We'll miss you here, but glad that you will still be checking in.


OK, got the new HD-DVR. Installer was late (as usual, as several have pointed out...no need to beat on that one any more as at least they are consistently late).


I've not had DVR/Tivo to date, waiting for the HD version, so you can imagine that I'm more blown away than most just from the newness of being able to do what a DVR allows you to do. I can tell that we are going to be total junkies now










I don't like the silver box, I prefer black. Wife likes it, however, so I guess that's all that matters, LOL. She's already scheduled to record every single Days of Our Lives, every home show known to man, and all of the Thomas the Train shows for our son. I predict hard drive be full in a couple of days










No HDMI->DVI cable came with mine either. Installer told me that BHN would not be providing those, and that they are $100+ to buy. Anyone know the real story of how to get one, and how much to expect to pay?


I played around with the output settings. Came default with 1080i set. I have RP-CRT (Hitachi, converts everything to 540p/1080i), and wasn't quite sure which options to select. I'm assuming that that is the output from the box, i.e. if 720p is selected, and format of the channel is 720p then box will output 720p for the display to do its thing (of particular benefit to native 720p displays I guess). So I'm guessing that its the usual decision of which piece of hardware does the better upconversion. I'm not even going to nitpick that because I have already discovered that changing channels is much more quick and seamless if simply outputting everything 1080i.


I've noted my opinion on previous SA boxes...bluntly, total garbage. This one seems to be a huge improvement, solving many of my gripes from the past. I can tell this is gonna be great. More later. Hope you all get yours soon.


Rich


p.s. I know for many this won't apply as you have fancy remotes, but halleluia, the "univeral" remote is actually just that. Works all of my devices. Now that is a first


----------



## property33

Atlantic Flyer-thanks for the info, I see it will fit where I want and I can use the power cable from the Pace. It'll be Bip/Bang/Boom, unhook the Pace, hook up the 8300. Also thanks for a description of your experience with the new unit.

Regarding the HDMI to DVI adapter. I already have the Pace hooked up to our TV with a DVI cable. I bought an adapter (no cable length, just converting the from from DVI male to HDMI male. $30 @ Best Buy. If the installer brings an adapter, I'll take it back to BB and get my money back-no biggie. I'll just have to hook either my adapter or theirs to the box end of my DVI cable and hook it to the 8300. Hope there's no experience to the forum member who had problems with seeing the channels using this set-up. Jim


----------



## rolltide1017

For a cheap HDMI->DVI cable try this one: monoprice.com 


This site was recommend buy someone in the hardware thread. I bought a 6ft DVI cable from them and it has worked perfectly. I plan on buying a HDMI->DVI cable from them as soon as I get the HD DVR. On shorter cable lengths (like less then 15ft) the cheap ones will work fine. The signal is all 1s and 0s so as long as they all get to your TV you'll get the same picture as you would with a $100 cable. If you need a longer cable run you may want to look at the more expensive ones. For short run don't even look twice at those $100 overpriced cables.


----------



## cdwillie76

Do all the channels go out the HDMI channel? I'm not to familar with the HDMI/DVI connections. My box is suppose to be installed tomorrow.


Thanks

Chris


----------



## RichUF

Thanks rolltide! That's just the info I was looking for.


----------



## rwetzel

Number 80 on Greg's list, will be here today between 3-6pm.


----------



## twartacus

I just got the HD/PVR today... came on time too...


Anyway, I have a 4:3 television, and the ZOOM feature is not working how it should.


If I am watching a standard station, it's fine.

If I am watching an HD station playing HD, it's fine.


Only trouble is when I am watching a non-HD program on an HD station. For example, if I am watching a program on NBC-HD, that is not in HD, I used to press # on the remote and it would "zoom" so that it would take up the whole screen. Now, for some reason, it does zoom the picture... but the lines are still on the top and bottom.


My TV can handle 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. The only way to solve this problem is to tell the box I can only accept 480i and 480p... and then it will zoom for these programs. But... when I want to watch a true HD program... I then have to go it and tell the box I can handle 720p and 1080i also.


Also... and I think this is what's wrong... no matter if you tell the box that the TV is 4:3 or 16:9... everything looks the same for the "normal" "stretch" and "zoom" choices. I think perhaps something is wrong with the box since I would assume telling it you have a 4:3 should make a difference then a 16:9.


Anybody else out there with the HD-PVR and a 4:3 with/out this issue?

Am I doing something wrong?

Is there a setting that I am over looking?

Or... did I just get a bad box?


Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am hoping I am just missing a setting or something.


Thanks-Chris


----------



## thericky

grrr... i want one!!!







i wish i had gotten on greg's list earlier....







BHN customer service says they're not sending them out yet.


----------



## RichUF

twartacus


I have a 16:9 and discovered that the box came set for 4:3. Like you, I found that switching back and forth didn't seem to do anything. Hmmmm.


What happens if you only select 1080i?


----------



## jabetcha

I just got my SA8300 installed about 3 hours ago. The installer was a contractor and didn't have the HDMI-DVI cables. It's connected via component now. No biggie, they're cheap on the internet.


It appears that the HD PQ is a little better than the Pace on my Hitachi RPTV. Analog PQ appears worse (never had great analog PQ anyways, even with the amplifier BH installed). When adjusting the aspect, I found that the 4:3 vs 16:9 setting didn't do much on my 16:9 TV. I left mine as 16:9 with Sidebar 4:3


I haven't been able to find the setting to PASS the native signal to my TV. Right now, all video is being upconverted to 1080i. Does anyone know how to set this? I was unable to find it in the settings menu or in the aspect menu (hitting the # key on the remote)


----------



## DamonCollins

I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow... woohoo!... a friend of mine is pulling his hair out about not being able to get one... he lives in Clermont and doesn't know if it is not avialable because of hardware, or if it is just not available in his neck of the woods.

Anyone in Lake county get one yet?

Thanks.


----------



## RichUF

hit "more settings" after going to the first settings screen.


That's what I was talking about in earlier post. You select the output formats 1080i/720p/480i/480p. It comes default with just 1080i checked.


But it does wierd things on my Hitachi RP when I select 480i or 480p (like double sidebars, etc.), so even on SD stuff I have box upconvert to 1080i. You are right about SD quality through the box...I have always just watched analog straight from the wall and get better pic than SD through the box and this new SA is no exception.


Also, like I mentioned above when you select 1080i and 720p it takes longer to flip channels when the channel's format changes from one to the other.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *I just got the HD/PVR today... came on time too...
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have a 4:3 television, and the ZOOM feature is not working how it should.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else out there with the HD-PVR and a 4:3 with/out this issue?
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Is there a setting that I am over looking?
> 
> Or... did I just get a bad box?
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am hoping I am just missing a setting or something.
> 
> 
> Thanks-Chris*



Chris _ I have a Sony 4x3 and had the HD-DVR delivered SAturday. The tech (a contractor) was 2 hrs early (no call or anything). I asked and he advised he had never installed this unit before. He was a nice kid but knew very little about how this or previous boxes work or were set up. He couldn't get the sound to work either through my TV or through my audio receiver, I had to set this up while he watched. He called the new box in to get it connected and it came on with a good HD picture but when I switched to any other non-HD channel all I got was a 4x3 picture inside the 16x9 screen. He had no clue as to how to get it to display 4x3 completely using the entire 61" screen.


I tried to use the new remote to change something/anything about the picture but couldn't find any setting to change it. There was a small screen saying the new box was in 4x3 but I couldn't change it to 16x9 or whatever other options there may be. He was clueless. (I feel sorry for these contractors when they run into a complex setup like I, and some others have)


Then I told him to just leave the PAce and take the HD-DVR away. He said he couldn't; that once he called it in it couldn't be reversed, and that he'd have to take the perfectly working Pace box with him. When I told him he wasn't getting out the door with the PAce box, he finally called his supervisor who said he hadn't heard of this problem before, but then, he hadn't installed the new box himself. The tech, at my insistance , finally called Brighthouse and reversed the job, and left.


I have no idea whether the problem was his lack of knowledge, my lack of knowledge, or a defective box. So here I sit, no HD-DVR ( but a 279 hr TIVO). SIGH!


----------



## RichUF

Hey Damon, nice to see you over here at this board. I thought you lived in S. Orange.


Never mind, I can't read...you said your friend. D'oh.


Still glad to see you here.


----------



## DamonCollins

I do... I told you it is my "friend".

Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## FLChad

hey guys - I am picking up my Sony KDF55WF655 tomorrow night. I am going to swing by the local office in Melbourne and swap out my regular box for an HD box and also get the CableCARD. Is anyone else using the box AND the card? I want to check the card out and see how it looks compared to the box. But I want the guide thru the box still. Once they start letting everyone get the DVR box, I am going to get one of those...


Does anyone else have this tv and using BHN? I am waiting nervously to find out if I am going to be one of the ones I read about that has a - not so good - SD picture. Frankly, my lower channels were not all that good and kind of fuzzy on my old 32 inch Toshiba.


Does anyone know what channel the digital channels start on (versus the analog)?


I live in Satellite Beach, by the way. I am trying to read thru all this stuff, but it is alot, so forgive me for asking questions that may have been asked 1000 times.


----------



## property33

Permit me to run off at the keyboard.............


I'm not 'dogging' BH, they're a great service oriented company and especially the last year or so have been a perfect example of what a utility company should be, especially during the hurricanes. I thought I'd share this though so those expecting installs can expect the worst but hope for the best and to make sure Gregg/others with BH knew what happened.


My window for today (Monday, 17 January) was 3PM to 6PM. The contractor installer showed up a little after 2:30. He said he had some bad news, he didn't have an HD DVR, wanted to install a regular DVR and I could schedule an appointment to have it swapped out with an HD unit. Obviously, that wasn't acceptable to me, especially since I knew it would be quite a while until I could get another appointment. He also said BH knew this Friday and that he wasn't the only contractor without the boxes for their scheduled installs this week.


He didn't have the HDMI to DVI adapter either, good thing I bought one in case he didn't have one. I'll probably still take my adapter back to BB though and get my money back & buy the cable form the site Rolltide told us about. The contractor showed me the work order, it listed the adapter as well as saying nothing about him picking up the PACE. I knew it wasn't this guys fault and said so but I explained I took time off from work, etc. to be here.


The guy called what was probably a BH supervisor, he said another contractor had an HD DVR box. My guy had to drive to where the other guy was, get the HD DVR, then come back. By the time he got back it was 3:30 & was done by 4.


We hooked everything up using the HDMI to DVI adapter. No picture, then a message on my TV (Sony XBR 910, 16X9) saying "Your HDTV does not support HDCP, use Y Pb Pr" I did so, got the picture using YPbPr. After the guy left, I tried the HDMI hook up using the adapter, now I have a picture on it as well. Go figure. I didn't get a manual for the actual unit or the remote since the guy had to go get this box from someone else. He said he'd bring one by when he gets one. No biggie for now-I downloaded manuals couple weeks ago from SA's website.


As in twartcus/other posts, I can't yet figure the 'strech' right yet. With the Pace, Barry had suggested using 4:3 as the output on it even though we've got a 16:9 TV. That worked well with using the TV to stretch as needed. I'll have to play with this I guess. Seems I can stretch using the HDMI connection, not sure on the YPbPr. PIP seems to work okay. Anolog channels do look a bit off from the PACE as others have said.


Jim


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *twartacus
> 
> 
> I have a 16:9 and discovered that the box came set for 4:3. Like you, I found that switching back and forth didn't seem to do anything. Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> What happens if you only select 1080i?*



Rich, if I only choose 1080i... it's the same thing. For some reason, (I think) the box seems to be telling the TV that my TV is 16:9.


I go to settings, more settings, aspect ratio... and regardless the stretch/zoom/squeeze does the same.


Even in the demo picture (the two simley faces) it shows that it should stretch the picture to fill the entire screen. It does stretch the picture... but the bars are still across the top and bottom cutting off the picture.


Sounds like the 4:3 versus 16:9 settings are not working right. I wonder if it's something that will be upgraded...


I did call BH after my post this AM. Got some supervisor on the phone who said they will be out first thing tomorrow to look at it. They were very helpful... I was not trying to be difficult or anything since I know these boxes are in low supply and high demand.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Impala1ss_
> *
> 
> I tried to use the new remote to change something/anything about the picture but couldn't find any setting to change it. There was a small screen saying the new box was in 4x3 but I couldn't change it to 16x9 or whatever other options there may be.*



New remote? I was told I keep the same one!?!?


----------



## RichUF

No, need new remote. Need it for the DVR functions, and it seems to work much better in general.


Also works all of my component now, which is a first.


----------



## cdwillie76

I got the HD-DVR hooked up today. I have the audio hooked up to my received using the optical connection. I am noticing a different in audio levels between the analog channels and the HD/digital channels. Has anyone else seen this?


Thanks

CW


----------



## atlanticflyer

For those of you who have spent the last few nights with little sleep worrying about my sound issue, I think that I have it resolved. On the B&K Ref 30 pre-amp that I have, their tech support says that it's the pre-amp which needs firmware upgrade (I have v2.05, they're now up to v2.11). The bad news is that I have to send the unit to the factory for this (that = 1 week with no sound).


Those of you with picture size issues, I can only report my experience (Pio Elite PRO710HD) with component inputs. I have the output of the DVR set to 1080i and 16:9 (the TV's native format) and the stretch/normal/black-bars all do as they're supposed to (it even stretches an HD picture, which if you accidentally set it this way is rather bad looking).


The manual provided with the remote and the unit are the same as the ones posted on the Scientific Atlanta web site...they shed no real light on anything (such as tantilizing stuff- "how to enter the units service mode", for instance)...I find the interface to be quite intuitive and I'm no rocket scientist. I do have my Pronto all set up as of today, so I am happy to report that the provided remote is now resting quietly in a closet.


----------



## Adios

Just got my HD DVR box this afternoon. The tech did not have any hdmi to dvi cable or adaptor. It was even on the order. I expected this. Picture is very good on component. I can't wait to see what it would look like via dvi.


As far as the settings go, press the settings button on your remote and then press the "A" key. This open up the settings for 16X9 or 4X3 and a few other things. Video resolution, I think they reference it as video rate in the manual (don't quote me on that), is where you set you preferences for 1080i, 720p, 408p and 480i. You select each one that you would like the box to output as. I selected 1080i, 720p and 408p. Basically, the box will output 1080i on NBC and CBS but will output ABC as 720p. That way I let my tv do the conversion rather than the box that way. There is an AUTO setting that supposedly is the equivalent to the PACE's passthrough??? setting. I haven't tried it yet as my selectiong 1080i, 720p and 408p seem to be the equivalentas well.


For anyone who has been able to compare component to dvi/hdmi, what do you think? Is it worth the effort to get the adapter versus component? My component from this box is amazingly good.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adios_
> *There is an AUTO setting that supposedly is the equivalent to the PACE's passthrough??? setting. I haven't tried it yet as my selectiong 1080i, 720p and 408p seem to be the equivalentas well.
> 
> 
> For anyone who has been able to compare component to dvi/hdmi, what do you think? Is it worth the effort to get the adapter versus component? My component from this box is amazingly good.*




AUTO? Where would I find this? I know where to get to the 4801, 480p, 720p, 1080i... but don't see andy AUTO selection. Maybe this will solve my issue.


Remote... the one I had... and have... is the same one from the last DVR (the one with the big green LIST button). Was I to get a new one for the HD/PVR?


Thanks, Chris


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

My HD_DVR was installed Saturday and I have recorded several programs. The picture looks great. The installer left only the connection guide not a user guide so I went to the Scientific Atlanta web site and downloaded the user guide. I forgot that Bright House uses Passport. The menus are somewhat different. I wanted to find a way to tell how much disk space is used/left. The SA software has a Manage Recording Space screen put I can't find anything similar on mine. I found the Pioneer Passport site but the FAQ answer to the question of "How do I know when I run out of space" says that the oldest recorded program will be deleted if there is not enough space for the next recording. They don't list the 8300HD as a supported HD-DVR but the menus look the same. I did not see any mention of external SATA drives either. Does anyone have any other information on the Passport software?


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *AUTO? Where would I find this? I know where to get to the 4801, 480p, 720p, 1080i... but don't see andy AUTO selection. Maybe this will solve my issue.
> 
> 
> Remote... the one I had... and have... is the same one from the last DVR (the one with the big green LIST button). Was I to get a new one for the HD/PVR?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris*



Chris,


The remote is the same from the previous DVR.


As for the AUTO, it wasn't clear to me how this worked until I played around in the menu. Here's what you need to do:


Hit the *Settings* button
Hit the *A* button to go to more settings
Scroll to *Output Resolutions*
Hit *Select* on all resolutions your display supports (A dot will appear next to each when they are selected.)
Once complete, you'll see the resolutions listed like this: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i[/list=1]


If you select them all, the box will automatically select the resolution of whatever the input is. If you only select 1, the box will automatically convert everything to that resolution.


Jeffrey


----------



## GoBig

I called the Melbourne office and they confirmed what a few of you have said. They talked to a few managers and at this time they will not be providing the HDMI-DVI cable. But thanks to the link to monoprice it is no big deal. Just ordered my $15 cable.


I had my first spontaeous reboot last night. We also had a partial recording. Hopefully most of the bugs have been worked out of these units but being an early adopter does have its price I guess.


Also I went into the diagnostic screen(Hold input Exit) DIAG will appear. Then go to Channel 611. Under one of the menus you can see how much of the 160GB harddrive you have available. I also noticed that as far as the firmware is concerned the 1394 port is enabled but I could not find the 1394 port on mine so that does little good. There is also an entry for number of drives so I am hoping the the SATA port is already active. Who is going to be the first to pulg a drive in and see what happens. I would think that if you powered the unit down. Plug in a Drive and the powered up you should be able to tell in the Diagnostic menu if it worked. I may buy an extra drive just to see if it works. Highpoint sells enclosures for $15 it is worth a try.


----------



## TopQuark

My HD-DVR came on Saturday (4 hours early, lucky I was home), and the BH installer seemed very knowledgable. He showed me how to use the Settings to control the Zoom/Sidebar, and how to select Output Formats, but he didn't know how to get to any diagnostic menus. He didn't have an HDMI-DVI cable, so I went to BestBuy and got the $30 adapter (couldn't wait to order a cable). My Samsung 51" DLP ABSOLUTELY looks better with DVI than with Component output, but my wife says she can't see the difference. Contrary to what everyone else has reported, the SD analog channels look BETTER than they did with the Pace. Go figure. Bottom line: this is one helluva nice box. Thanks BHN!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jabetcha_
> *Chris,
> 
> 
> The remote is the same from the previous DVR.
> 
> 
> 
> If you select them all, the box will automatically select the resolution of whatever the input is. If you only select 1, the box will automatically convert everything to that resolution.
> 
> 
> Jeffrey*



Gotcha thanks...


As for my stretch situation... I had a rep back out today and he and I played with it. It's the way this box is laid out.


For a FULL SCREEN TV:

The Pace box... would display an HD show on 720 or 1080... but when you hit # it would switch to 480 and fill the whole screen

This box always displays the best possible picture. So, if an HD channel is running a show not in HD, it will have the bars on the top and bottom and the sides, and the stretch function does not work right for a 4:3 set.


Example: I am watching a rerun of Seinfeld on WB/HD... on the Pace box I would simply hit # and it would take the whole screen. On the 8300HD I have to unselect 720 and 1080... then it will stretch since it will then display 480.


Not a big deal at all... but wanted to share for others out there with a 4:3. Perhaps there will be a software update or something in the future... but in the meantime, I will simply watch non-HD shows on non-HD channels.


----------



## DamonCollins

Got mine this morning...appt time was 8-11 and he was there at 8:45.

Install was fast, the guy was friendly and so far the only issue is the channel guide is seams squished and looks to only show 1.5 hrs on the screen at a time (the old one showed 2hrs). I have Toshiba 4:3 and hopefully I can find a setting to change that back.

Anyone out in lake county w/ this STB yet?

Thanks


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

GoBig


> Quote:
> Also I went into the diagnostic screen(Hold input Exit) DIAG will appear. Then go to Channel 611. Under one of the menus you can see how much of the 160GB harddrive you have available. I also noticed that as far as the firmware is concerned the 1394 port is enabled but I could not find the 1394 port on mine so that does little good.



The connecting guide shows the 1394 ports next to the power plug on the back (I am not home to verify this). For the Diag to appear, do you mean hold the exit button?

Rick


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *Perhaps there will be a software update or something in the future... but in the meantime, I will simply watch non-HD shows on non-HD channels.*



Try running a S-video cable from the 8300 to a separate input on your set. The S-video should be fulltime 480 downconverted video.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> The connecting guide shows the 1394 ports next to the power plug on the back (I am not home to verify this). For the Diag to appear, do you mean hold the exit button?



Meant to say Enter and Exit, sorry for the confussion. Atleast I thought thats what was used maybe it is just exit and enter does not matter. I will have to look again for the 1394 port when I get home, I did not look to hard last night. I am most excited about adding an aditional Hard Drive.


----------



## gimphboi

I've asked this before, but nobody replied, so I will ask again.


Has anyone gotten the box who was not on Greg's list?


If so, how long ago did you sign up on the website?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## thericky

i was not on the list and i signed up on the web site within a couple days of the registration opening. and i have nothing so far :\\


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thericky_
> *i was not on the list and i signed up on the web site within a couple days of the registration opening. and i have nothing so far :\\*



How long ago was that?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## thericky

a month to the day, i believe


----------



## Gilley

I got mine this morning. It was the installer's first install of the HD DVR. Although he didn't know much about the unit (he didn't know there was an HDMI port), the install went pretty smoothly. After he left, I fiddled with the settings a little to get the aspect ratio and resolutions correct for my Sammy DLP. The SD does look to be a little grainier, so I might try the S video cable and see if that helps. Otherwise the HD looks as good as my old SA8300 HD. I did notice that the Sammy internal scaler gives a better picture than the box's scaler.


I'm going to mess with the enter/exit menu and see what that does.


I'm all excited to be able to record HD shows now.


----------



## RichUF

I believe that there is no 1394 port on my SA8300. I specifically looked b/c my Hitachi has two of them.


----------



## Barry928

I installed the 8300 today at 1pm. My installer had never seen a 8300 before and did not understand the use of DVI or HDMI for a video path. He insisted on doing the install but finally realized my setup was way over his head and his RG6 coax idea was not going to work. After I hooked up all the cables the installer called in the authorization and I fired up the projector and nothing! Just black screen. So I switched from DVI to component and the dreaded HDCP warning message is all I get. After many reboots, the last one with the DVI unplugged did the trick and I had video and audio. I sent the installer away (his first time ever to see HD) and started clicking through channels to see the projector switch between 1080i and 720p. I plugged the HDMI back in and this time it worked but when I landed on a 480i channel BOOM! back to black and the HDCP warning on component again.


If you once get the warning screen you can unplug the HDMI port and again see video on component but if you plug HDMI back in the box goes back to the warning screen. I had to hard reboot again with the HDMI unplugged then go to a HD channel then plug the HDMI cable back in to see video again. After much investigation I found out why this happens. It seems that the DVI digital standard does not support 480i but the HDMI standard does support 480i. When my projector shook hands with the 8300 it downloaded the projectors EDID and turned on all 4 scan rates in the "More Settings" menu mentioned earlier in the thread. Once I got the 8300 reprogrammed not to allow 480i then everything started to work. The problem is you need to reboot the box with HDMI unplugged so you can access the menu to shut off 480i BEFORE plugging in the HDMI connection because the the 8300 comes up on a 480i channel as the default and kills the video due to HDCP. This scenario is only possible for people who are converting HDMI to DVI. The HDMI to HDMI connection does not have this problem.


----------



## property33

Random thoughts,

I know from research and others on this board that BHN leads the nation in number of HD channels. I was wondering if anyone from BHN could provide a 'guesstimate' of when the majority of channels will be in HD. I'm hopefully guessing late 2006 or sometime in 2007.


Very pleased with the picture, especially HD channels, may try the S-Video for the SD channels to see if that clears up the occasional graininess.


I've noticed if I'm flipping through channells @ a good rate in the HD range, picture/sound start to brake up then blank out. Shutting the box on & back on clears this up.


I'm anxious on hearing if anyone has connected an extra HD. I've got 2 Seagate 160GB Serial ATA's I've recently pulled out of my computer for an upgrade to same. Got these sitting around-need to buy a 'box' for one of them to hook up to the 8300. Anyone know what brand/where regarding an enclosure that will keep the S ATA connection externally?


Jim


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *.....I fired up the projector and nothing! Just black screen. So I switched from DVI to component and the dreaded HDCP warning message is all I get. After many reboots, the last one with the DVI unplugged did the trick and I had video and audio. ........ I plugged the HDMI back in and this time it worked but when I landed on a 480i channel BOOM! back to black and the HDCP warning on component again.
> 
> 
> If you once get the warning screen you can unplug the HDMI port and again see video on component but if you plug HDMI back in the box goes back to the warning screen.The problem is you need to reboot the box with HDMI unplugged so you can access the menu to shut off 480i BEFORE plugging in the HDMI connection because the the 8300 comes up on a 480i channel as the default and kills the video due to HDCP. This scenario is only possible for people who are converting HDMI to DVI. The HDMI to HDMI connection does not have this problem.*



Barry,

I guess I solved this issue by accident, which inadvertantly included some of what you did. We initially hooked up using HDMItoDVI adapter to our Sony XBR 910, black screen/no sound. Turned off 8300 and TV, turned on 8300 then TV, got the 'Your HDTV does not support HDCP [it does, I know this] please use YPrPb'. We hooked that up after unhooking the HDMI/DVI from the 8300, got what's a great picture. After the guy left, I shut everything off then hooked the adapter back up to the 8300 & turned everything back on. Got a picture on the HDMI/DVI feed. Another accidental find was I can use the YPrPb feed for what had been grainy video on some HD channels, use the HDMItoDVI feed for all the others. Luckily the Sony XBR 910 has more then enough feeds to easily switch between the 2 feeds from the 8300 and the other stuff I've got hooked up to it. Only differnece from my experience to yours is I don't get a repeat of the error message going to a 480 channel, everything switches around on it's own automatically-another accident form changing stuff around I guess.


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Try running a S-video cable from the 8300 to a separate input on your set. The S-video should be fulltime 480 downconverted video.*



It is. I run S-Video to a 2nd TV in my office, and the S-Video is 480i, which, btw, looks great.


I've been busy taking care of customer swaps these past few days, and here's what I've found in the field:


1) NOBODY has yet to receive a DVI-HDMI cable or adaptor, despite the original promise from BHN.

2) Installer quality is VERY mixed, from one who couldn't even exchange a PACE box for the new PVR without screwing up the cables (didn't plug in the Pr cable, connected Digital Coax to the Audio L output...) to very knowlegable and helpful (called ME to ask how I wanted it integrated into a customer's rack).

3) SOUND quality out of this box is much improved, especially for analog channels. There were some issues with older boxes and the audio processing. This box is a vast improvement.

4) VIDEO quality is also much improved, especially with analog channels. Granted, most of this is a result of the feed coming into the house, but in my own experience, I noticed a significant improvement, with the only change being a switch in boxes...


I hope everyone enjoys their new toys.....better late then never. Now we can focus on what new channels we want instead of when we're getting the box.


Just my $.02


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## dall08fan

I wander if they have the adapters at there office's?


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GoBig_
> *Meant to say Enter and Exit, sorry for the confussion. Atleast I thought thats what was used maybe it is just exit and enter does not matter. I will have to look again for the 1394 port when I get home, I did not look to hard last night. I am most excited about adding an aditional Hard Drive.*



I just got home and checked for the 1394 ports and they are not there as the connection guid showed, I guess we have a modified 3300HD.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Try running a S-video cable from the 8300 to a separate input on your set. The S-video should be fulltime 480 downconverted video.*



I thought for SURE that would work... got home from work... and tried it... and no.


Get this... when watching non HD content on a HD channel... black bars on the sides, and GRAY bars on the top/bottom. Also, the # button now does nothing (when using S-video). I simply will either have to change the settings for only 480 to pass through... or simply only watch hd content on hd channels.


Once again, no big deal. It just seems like this box is more designed for 16:9 sets.


On my TV there is no difference in my stretch options if it's set to 4:3 or 16:9.


----------



## gimphboi

I'm getting the box!!!


WOOHOO!!!


I was not on Greg's list, but had signed up on the website two or three weeks ago.


Installation is scheduled for next weekend.


I will be back to let you all know what I think.


Oh man...so much to record.


I think I'll start with some stuff on Fine Living (Simply Wine, Thirsty Traveller), and then some of the concerts on HD. I am so looking forward to it.


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *I'm getting the box!!!
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!
> 
> 
> I was not on Greg's list, but had signed up on the website two or three weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -Tony*



Wait a sec. I signed up at the beginning of DECEMBER, how are you getting ahead of me on the list?


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *Wait a sec. I signed up at the beginning of DECEMBER, how are you getting ahead of me on the list?*



I have to double check the date, it could have been a little longer...not 100% sure. I also called a CSR and got added to that list as well. Although from what I understand, both lists were merged.


-Tony


----------



## templeofdoom

OK, I haven't heard it mentioned yet by anyone here with the 8300HD, and mine is not scheduled until Thursday, so I have to ask.


Does the 8300HD with Passport deployed here still have the "kick to live" bug as described elsewhere?


If you're watching a program behind real time, when the program ends (real-time), it would kick you out of your position to live TV.

Or another well-publicized "bug", if when you play from the list, does it play from the beginning or do you have to rewind it to the beginning?


Curious, and hoping the revision of Passport being used here has solved those ills...


----------



## Zampa

I'm #44 on Greg's list, but haven't recieved a call yet. I signed up on the BrightHouse website as well to be on the HD-PVR call list.


Hope I get a call soon!


----------



## Barry928

It looks like Maxtor is announcing an external hard drive to support the SA8300HD. They also announced a deal to supply TWC with external drives so I am wondering if our our SATA ports are active and if BHN is going to allow us to purchase off the shelf or rent the drives.

Maxtor Quickview 


There were quite a few posts in the HD recorders forum and some were saying the 8300 uses a SATA1 connector but the external drives use SATA2. Anyone working with SATA external drives?


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *It looks like Maxtor is announcing an external hard drive to support the SA8300HD. They also announced a deal to supply TWC with external drives so I am wondering if our our SATA ports are active and if BHN is going to allow us to purchase off the shelf or rent the drives.
> 
> Maxtor Quickview
> 
> 
> There were quite a few posts in the HD recorders forum and some were saying the 8300 uses a SATA1 connector but the external drives use SATA2. Anyone working with SATA external drives?*



Barry,

At the BHN tour Greg said that he did not want to get into the hard drive renting business because of the rapid technology advances and being stuck with outdated drives.

Rick


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *I thought for SURE that would work... got home from work... and tried it... and no.
> 
> 
> Get this... when watching non HD content on a HD channel... black bars on the sides, and GRAY bars on the top/bottom. Also, the # button now does nothing (when using S-video). I simply will either have to change the settings for only 480 to pass through... or simply only watch hd content on hd channels.
> 
> 
> Once again, no big deal. It just seems like this box is more designed for 16:9 sets.
> 
> 
> On my TV there is no difference in my stretch options if it's set to 4:3 or 16:9.*



What does the "video source" button do for you all? I see that there are two versions of this remote (they both look the same) on the BH website.


(My box treats that button like the # button)


Would be nice if there was a shorter way to change 480/720/1080...


----------



## samsterdog

#9 (on Greg's list) is now truly alive! I got my box yesterday. The guy that delivered it didn't know anything about it. In fact, he didn't know much. He didn't know what HDMI was. He didn't even know how to change the aspect ratio, etc. I gave him a lesson, both on the box, and on my Mitsubishi widescreen TV.


Currently, I'm running on Component, and I have to say, it looks darn good. I love the crisper menu. I've never had a PVR, and the instruction booklet didn't really explain how to use the interface. Between what I've read on this board, and my fumbling, I've managed to figure out how to operate.


First impressions: I'm quite happy - from the perspective of the box, the interface, and MOST IMPORTANTLY, from not having my wife b--ch at me about when the darn thing will be available!


Cheers.


----------



## RichUF

It was mentioned that "enter" and "exit" are the keys to hold before going to channel 611 to check disc space. Is this "select" and "exit"? Or something else?


I tried many combos of buttons this AM and finally stumbled into one that allowed me to go to 611, but now I can't remember which ones and get it to work again.


re: disc space...info said 150gig...didn't think these were that big but I guess they are. Had 50 used after two days


----------



## DamonCollins

they are 160gig drives... you have to push exit and select on the front of the STB...and there isn't much you can change...just lots of info.

Good luck...you going to Sour Mashes this weekend?

Later,

Damon


----------



## GoBig

The 8300 forum mentioned that the connector was slightly differnet then a standard SATA connector, I verified this last night. I am pretty skeptical that you need to buy this specific drive from Maxtor. I would think that most SATA 150 drives would work if you had the right connector. Just another way to limit problems with do it your selfers and to make sure that you only buy a specific drive. But who knows. You can buy a 160GB Maxtor SATA150 drive for $99-$150 right now. I am guessing these boxes will be closer to $300.


Found this story as well:

Maxtor SATA Drives to TWC for DVR 8300

by: ex_sfa 01/06/05 08:24 am

Msg: 34601 of 34641


Maxtor Quickview Expander Now Shipping To Time Warner Cable


Maxtor and Time Warner Cable Deliver External Storage for DVR Set-top Boxes


CES, Las Vegas, NV, January 5, 2005 -- Maxtor Corporation (NYSE: MXO), a worldwide leader in hard disk drives and consumer storage products, announced today that Time Warner Cable has ordered its first shipment of Maxtor® QuickView Expander external hard drives and will begin offering external storage options to its digital video recorders (DVR) subscribers in select locations. The QuickView Expander drive was unveiled in late April 2004 as the industry's first external solution to increase storage capacity for cable DVRs.


The new offering emphasizes Maxtor's commitment to develop and market application-specific storage solutions for a variety of consumer electronic devices. The first version of the Maxtor QuickView Expander drive utilizes an external SATA connector and is designed to work in association with Scientific-Atlanta's Explorer® 8300 series of DVR products. Additional versions of the QuickView Expander will also be offered to work with other DVR set top boxes produced by other manufacturers.


"Maxtor continues to develop and brand distinct consumer storage solutions for the digital entertainment market," said Greg Ireland, senior analyst, IDC. "Securing Time Warner Cable as a customer is an excellent endorsement that reflects DVR growth, increased consumer storage needs, and commitment from both Maxtor and Time Warner to make such a solution available to customers."


"Maxtor is at the forefront of the ever changing digital entertainment landscape," said Mike Cordano, executive vice president of worldwide sales and marketing at Maxtor. "With industry analysts forecasting that over 30 million homes will have DVRs by 2007, and adoption of high definition television on the rise, the demand for additional storage capacity will dramatically increase. With introductions such as the Maxtor QuickView Expander, DVR manufacturers and service providers now have the ideal solution in place to easily extend DVR storage capacity as well as add convenience to the process for their customers."


Maxtor will be present at Storage Visions in Las Vegas, NV, January 4-5, 2005, and CES in Las Vegas, NV, January 6-9, 2005, to show the QuickView Expander drive in addition to several new consumer storage solutions. Come visit us at the Las Vegas Convention Center at N222/221.


----------



## GoBig

Even Better then Maxtor:



Silicon Image Promotes External SATA for Storage in Consumer Electronics Applications



LAS VEGAS, Jan. 7 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Silicon Image, Inc. , a leader in multi-gigabit semiconductor solutions for the secure transmission and storage of rich digital media, today announced at the Consumer Electronics Show the availability of the SteelVineTM storage architecture and a technology demonstration of a plug and play storage device working with Scientific Atlanta's Explorer(R) 8300HD DVR set-top boxes. Devices built utilizing Silicon Image's SteelVine architecture enable consumers to leverage the external Serial ATA standard recently finalized by the Serial ATA International Organization (SATA-IO) for simple, reliable, scalable and affordable DVR storage expansion.

"Scientific-Atlanta has worked with Silicon Image to evaluate their new SteelVine technology with our Explorer 8300HD," said Dave Clark, director of product strategy and management for the Home Entertainment Division at Scientific-Atlanta. "When coupled with the Explorer 8300HD, devices utilizing this new solution provide consumers with even more content storage -- up to 225 additional hours of HD video -- while providing on-demand access to this content, anytime."


"The HD DVR customer wants more recording time and the assurance that their content is always available," said Steve Tirado, president of Silicon Image's Storage Division. "Previous storage solutions were limited to a single disk drive, which provides limited recording capacity. Simply adding more unprotected disk drives not only complicates the system but also puts customers at greater risk of disk drive failures. SteelVine provides a truly scalable, reliable storage solution that is both affordable and easy to use."


HD content requires more than six times the hard disk drive capacity of standard definition programming. Other multi-drive solutions are available, but they are expensive and complicated to set-up and use. SteelVine represents an affordable, plug and play storage appliance specifically architected for the living room.


Innovative Storage Architecture


Silicon Image's first system-on-a-chip (SOC) implementation of the SteelVine architecture applies the performance and data reliability benefits of Redundant Array of Independent Disks (RAID) to home storage in a simple, easy-to-use manner. SteelVine requires no special drivers or loading and configuring of software. The interface to a DVR or other source device looks like a single SATA disk drive, even though the power, intelligence and capacity of a full RAID disk array sits behind this powerful chip.


Availability


SteelVine has been implemented in Silicon Image's SV2000 storage appliance supporting up to two terabytes of storage capacity. To purchase the SV2000, please visit http://www.bellmicro.com/ for availability.

http://www.wboc.com/global/story.asp...ientType=Print


----------



## GoBig

Looks very cool for DVR or just as you file server for home. Up to 2 TB RAID!


And the connector mystery is solved. It is an external SATA connector. Nothing special.

http://www.steelvine.com/docs/FINALSV2000V.11.30.pdf


----------



## GoBig

OK it looks like signalwise SATA and SATA II/e.SATA are identical. The big difference is e.SATA is disigned for external use and there for is more resiliant to EMI and is designed for repeated connection/disconnect cycles. The connection on the Host also looks like it has addtional line drivers to balance the load over longer distances.


While it it is not recomended I see no reason that one could not go out and buy a e.SATA enclosure and a new SATA 150 Drive and have more HD space today, assuming of course that BH enabled the SATA port, and it looks like it is. Worse case you have an additional harddrive for your computer. Now if I only had some spare change to do this ...



For those who want to read a summery of the new spec:
http://www.sata-io.org/esata.asp 


Word of warning. It appears that there are not a whole lot of vendors for e.SATA standard enclosures. Highpoints "e.SATA" is NOT one of them. Highpoint was early to market and just hacked in a firwire connector (HighPoint B11 or B22) and it is NOT compatible with the final version of e.SATA. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## markc

Mine was hooked up yesterday. The installer was somewhat familiar with what to do, but was intimidated by my setup so I did most of the hookup myself. I was using the old box so all the old wires were hooked back up along with the component cables. Observations:


1. The PQ is great, as good as my pace box and there is no loss when watching a show recorded on the hard drive.


2. The flexibility with output resolutions. The Pace box never did this correctly. I have it set to output native resolution on 720 and 1080 stuff and 480p for everything else.


3. The box outputs analog channels with digital audio also, so no need to switch audio inputs.


4. The biggest improvement was in programming the box. It is now almost identical to TIVO. I use to have TIVO and missed the easy way to search for a program by spelling out the title or actor's name. That is now available on this software. No more searching through all the alphabet for a title. Also you can set it up to record themes, actors, or specific topics like TIVO. For example I entered Dennis Miller as a record and everything he is in for the entire week will be recorded. This is great!!!.


Overall this box is light years ahead of the old box


Mark


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markc_
> *Mine was hooked up yesterday. The installer was somewhat familiar with what to do, but was intimidated by my setup so I did most of the hookup myself. I was using the old box so all the old wires were hooked back up along with the component cables. Observations:
> 
> 
> 4. The biggest improvement was in programming the box. It is now almost identical to TIVO. I use to have TIVO and missed the easy way to search for a program by spelling out the title or actor's name. That is now available on this software. No more searching through all the alphabet for a title. Also you can set it up to record themes, actors, or specific topics like TIVO. For example I entered Dennis Miller as a record and everything he is in for the entire week will be recorded. This is great!!!.
> 
> 
> Overall this box is light years ahead of the old box
> 
> 
> Mark*



That is so cool. I didn't even notice the search function. Is there some way for it to remember the title/keyword so that next time I don't have to type it in?


Jim


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DamonCollins_
> *they are 160gig drives... you have to push exit and select on the front of the STB...and there isn't much you can change...just lots of info.
> 
> Good luck...you going to Sour Mashes this weekend?
> 
> Later,
> 
> Damon*



You're right, I did go to the front of the box and try...that must have been how I stumbled onto it. Thanks for the reminder.


Wish I could go to SMs this weekend, but have too much work to do on house, family visiting, and shortage of funds.


Oh yeah, and about 50 gigs worth of stuff to watch on TV


----------



## TopQuark

--- BUG REPORT SA-8300 ---


I've had my HD-DVR since Sat. and I've seen a particular problem 5 times now: when switching on the unit, if the last channel was HD, I see large rectangular black patches on the screen and it appears to be in a 4:3 mode with gray side bars. Switching channels clears it up immediately, so it's not a big deal. I'm using a Sammy DLP with HDMI-DVI hookup, and never saw this on the Pace box.

Anybody else see this?


----------



## Impala1ss

Had my 2nd. HD-DVR box delivered at noon and it seems to work fine. This contractor tech knew what he was doing and I had also downloaded and read the 2 manuals - Connecting the ....DVR, and Getting Started with.......the DVR from the SA website.


I have been able to set everything up manually but I was not able to get to the HDTV Set-up Wizard by turning the box off, TV on, and pushing the Guide and Info buttons together. HAs anyone been able to reach this setup?


I have also no been able to get to the General Settings menu, which shows the Pass Through mode, supposedly by hitting the Settings button twice. HAs anyone gotten there on their box???


I also have both my TIVO and HD-DVR working.










There are a lot of things to try to see what happens. For instance , when my PACE box was setup I had an S-VHS cable running from the TIVO to the Pace. I now have the same connnection with the SA8300HD. I'm going to try to run the S-VHS straight from the TIVO to the TV.


Oh well, back to work but would like your suggestions/experiences.


----------



## Gilley

I can't get my Vizio P42HDe plasma to work with the DVR universal remote. I had the remote cycle through all of the codes but I was only able to get the TV's setup menu to appear. The set did not turn off.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Barry928

Don,


You are reading the SA manual for SARA software. The BHN 8300 uses Passport software with different menu structure. There is no Set-Up wizard. The output resolutions are set in the Settings-More (A) menus.


----------



## Impala1ss

Damn.










It doesn't say anywhere on the website about SARA/Passport. I guess that's why I can't get the 2 to work but at least I have figured out how to do the things I want to do AND everything is working fine. Now to remember whether I'm using TIVO or SA.


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Don,
> 
> 
> You are reading the SA manual for SARA software. The BHN 8300 uses Passport software with different menu structure. There is no Set-Up wizard. The output resolutions are set in the Settings-More (A) menus.*



And no 'Archive to VCR' option as far as I can tell. Unlike SARA which allows you to do so. Darn. Wanted to use this to ouput shows to another tv.


----------



## lowmazda

Oh. Just a pet peeve with WTFV.


I was watching NYPD Blue. 2 times last night they cut out of HD to go to SD to show a news scroll on the bottom of the screen. Bah. When are these stations going to learn. :/


----------



## LukeSky

Stupid Brighthouse CONTRACTORS!!!


I have nothing but issues with these people. I thank Greg sending out a real brighthouse guy on the install...that was a mess!


I wish brighthouse would stop using cheap contractorsI pay about 3,000 a year for cable/internet on two houses.


Today, I came home early 4pm, for a 5pm-8pm install.


8:30pm....what the heck? I called and the contract tech stated that he came out at 6:30...What I am a liar now! ??


He told me since I was not at home there was nothing he could do...I had to call brighthouse...


I was like go F yourself, come over to my house right now and ring the bell or knock on the door and see if my 100lb boxer doesn't go ape on the front door....


On the phone with BH now, she was nice, but been on hold for 38! mins now....


Just venting...err....working 5am till 9pm all week....makes me grumpy...


----------



## LukeSky

45 mins waiting on the phone and a waste of my eveing ...


=$20 credit....and next tuesday install.....Why did greg have to leave us??


----------



## james32746

The West Wing on 1020 is screwed up and based on a OTA HDTV check from my computer, BHN was the one that screwed up because 2.1/11.1 is showing it as it is supposed to in 16x9 HDTV and the subchannel carrying it on 2.2/11.2 was carrying the analog feed. I think BHN's equipment switched to the subchannel instead of the main feed.


That subchannel should be playing NBC's new local weather service but WESH got rid of it immediately thereafter then put an analog simulcast feed on that subchannel.



On another note, the SA-8300HD DVR box is







, it seems to be more stable and faster.


I wish that BHN could of combined the features of Passport Echo with those of SA SARA (used over in Tampa) then the boxes would be really great. But unfortunately the two can not be on the box at the same time.


----------



## lowmazda

For anyone waiting for the Road Runner / Earthlink 5mbps upgrade on BHN. You can power cycle your modem for the update.


Here is my speedtest from http://bos.speakeasy.net 


2005-01-20 02:37:21 EST: 4529 / 348

Your download speed : 4638552 bps, or 4529 kbps.

A 566.2 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 357313 bps, or 348 kbps


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lowmazda_
> *For anyone waiting for the Road Runner / Earthlink 5mbps upgrade on BHN. You can power cycle your modem for the update.
> 
> 
> Here is my speedtest from http://bos.speakeasy.net
> 
> 
> 2005-01-20 02:37:21 EST: 4529 / 348
> 
> Your download speed : 4638552 bps, or 4529 kbps.
> 
> A 566.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
> 
> Your upload speed : 357313 bps, or 348 kbps*



EDIT! I just tried it again! After power cycle here's what it says:


2005-01-20 07:30:16 EST: 4454 / 348

Your download speed : 4561251 bps, or 4454 kbps.

A 556.7 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 357261 bps, or 348 kbps.



But on CNET I'm opn getting 3.2Mb and on TOAST.net only 3.0Mb.







Maybe it's not fullt implemented yet?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *I can't get my Vizio P42HDe plasma to work with the DVR universal remote. I had the remote cycle through all of the codes but I was only able to get the TV's setup menu to appear. The set did not turn off.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?*



Sometimes the remotes use different codes for turning on and off. I had this problem with my Yamaha receiver. The easiest way to fix it is to program the buttons by hand. I don't know if you can do this with the BHN remote...


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *EDIT! I just tried it again! After power cycle here's what it says:
> 
> 
> 2005-01-20 07:30:16 EST: 4454 / 348
> 
> Your download speed : 4561251 bps, or 4454 kbps.
> 
> A 556.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
> 
> Your upload speed : 357261 bps, or 348 kbps.
> 
> 
> 
> But on CNET I'm opn getting 3.2Mb and on TOAST.net only 3.0Mb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's not fullt implemented yet?*



The upgrade is there. Doesn't mean you will get that speed from every site though.


try ftp1.optonline.net


There are a few files that you can snag to test your speed.


----------



## DravenGSX

I sure would like to know how Brighthouse is going through "the list."


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lowmazda_
> *The upgrade is there. Doesn't mean you will get that speed from every site though.
> 
> 
> try ftp1.optonline.net
> 
> 
> There are a few files that you can snag to test your speed.*



I just did the reboot and tried that FTP site. I go 601.x on the download! Pretty sweat.


----------



## mwk

How do you reboot, just turn power off then on?


----------



## property33

Came home from work, turned on TV then the 8300 (we use HDMI converted to DVI with an adapter). Got the "Your HDTV doesn't support HDCP, please use YPrPb". Turned the box off then back on, worked fine. I guess the TV (Sony XBR910) and the box had to have a chat for a few seconds or so....... This is the error others have gotten and the error I got when the 8300 was first hooked upfew days ago. WOrking fine now after the short conversation


----------



## templeofdoom

8300HD installed today! woo-hoo!


In case the Passport OS version question comes up:

Passport Echo 1.8.095

PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp


So far so good. Getting ready for a long sitting of TV.


Installer was competent and courteous. No HDMI-DVI cable. Installer called warehouse and indicates there are none for the area. :-\\


----------



## thericky

i had not been contacted by BHN even though i was on their lists... i called first thing this morning on the way to work and the rep told me that they were given the go-ahead this morning to start scheduling appointments for the general public. mine was scheduled for a week from tuesday (supposedly the earliest they have)... i'm going to call back tomorrow to see if i can get anything sooner.


----------



## Zampa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lowmazda_
> *The upgrade is there. Doesn't mean you will get that speed from every site though.
> 
> 
> try ftp1.optonline.net
> 
> 
> There are a few files that you can snag to test your speed.*



Woohoo! I just tested the 64MB file from there after power cycling my modem.


It took 1 minute, 50 seconds to download.

Average speed was 594.44 KB/s.


Man, that's some nice speed increase!


My reports went from:

341.6 KB/sec transfer rate to 592.7 KB/sec transfer rate!


Thanks Brighthouse!


Also, I got the call today for the HD-PVR and it will be here Saturday sometime between 8AM-11AM. Can't wait! I told him twice to make sure they bring an HDMI->DVI adaptor. Let's hope he listened!


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thericky_
> *i had not been contacted by BHN even though i was on their lists... i called first thing this morning on the way to work and the rep told me that they were given the go-ahead this morning to start scheduling appointments for the general public. mine was scheduled for a week from tuesday (supposedly the earliest they have)... i'm going to call back tomorrow to see if i can get anything sooner.*



Cool, I was on all of the lists (supposed to be on Greg's, but for some reason I wasn't). I was bummed since I have been waiting what seems like forever to get an HD DVR. I just called them and they scheduled me an appointment for an install next Saturday. Can't wait for my shackles of having to watch live HDTV to be broken!


----------



## thericky

next SATURDAY? GRRR. ::calling to reschedule now:: A Saturday would be so much better for me.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mwk_
> *How do you reboot, just turn power off then on?*



That's the only way to reboot either the cable box or modem, properly.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thericky_
> *next SATURDAY? GRRR. ::calling to reschedule now:: A Saturday would be so much better for me.*



Yeah, they originally tried to schedule me on this coming tuesday or wednesday, but they were no good since I work during the day. She then asked if Saturday was good. Several times to choose from.


----------



## lowmazda

Hmm. I was wondering why CSI wasn't showing up in my recorded list. Tonight's episode was a repeat, I only have it set to record first runs. That being said, in the EPG on the box, there was now way to tell it was a repeat. I started to watch it and I remember the episode.


I think I'm noticing some recording bugs, however I will confirm or deny that when I get back from my trip to NY. Going to go play in the snow.

I set the DVR to record the 2 football games and ran over 1hr on each.









Love HD DVR, just know that 20 hrs is going to fill up very fast. (Hint Hint Brighthouse. Get us some extra storage options - Or hope that someone worms their way in to working a way to hook up an external unit)


----------



## LukeSky

I rebooted, this is what i got...


2005-01-20 23:37:08 EST: 2833 / 361

Your download speed : 2901886 bps, or 2833 kbps.

A 354.2 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 370278 bps, or 361 kbps.


----------



## RichUF

I realize this is the BHN thread, but wanted to let you all know anyway that my friend just informed me that he got the SA HD-dvr from Adelphia. I am probing him for more info, particularly about what jacks are on the back (just b/c I'm curious).


----------



## DamonCollins

That's good news I have BHN and Adelphia available to my house. And I love a little compitition!

I the HD DVR from Adelphia the SA 8300HD?

Later.


----------



## thericky

no earlier installation than a week from tuesday for me... stupid winter garden. they said they're booked solid for my area.


----------



## DravenGSX

What was the point of the waiting list(s) if they didn't plan on emptying them before introducing it to the general public?


----------



## thericky

no idea. as long as i get the darn thing i'll be happy.


----------



## RichUF

re: adelphia...


if it is in fact the SA (as he says it is), then I assume that it's the 8300 as I think that is the only HD one SA makes.


----------



## DamonCollins

Negitive... there is the 8000HD, 8000MR, 8300HD, and the 8300MR.

It would be interesting if someone had one of the MR (Multi-Room) models.


----------



## RichUF

that's what I get for assuming...


I will confirm model # and let you know.


----------



## regalmat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *I got mine this morning. It was the installer's first install of the HD DVR. Although he didn't know much about the unit (he didn't know there was an HDMI port), the install went pretty smoothly. After he left, I fiddled with the settings a little to get the aspect ratio and resolutions correct for my Sammy DLP. The SD does look to be a little grainier, so I might try the S video cable and see if that helps. Otherwise the HD looks as good as my old SA8300 HD. I did notice that the Sammy internal scaler gives a better picture than the box's scaler.
> 
> *



2 questions

1. I've gone to settings--"A"more settings--and set my Aspect ratio to widescreen and 4:3 TV to stretch and zoom. As soon as I change channels, the box reverts back to sidebars. I have a MIT65869--what am I doing wrong.


2. Not exactly a BHN question, but..... In the process of playing with the new box, I've discovered burn in from the hours my wife and son have left the TV on with side bars since we got the TV. Is the only way to fix this to buy new CRT's?


----------



## regalmat

2. Not exactly a BHN question, but..... In the process of playing with the new box, I've discovered burn in from the hours my wife and son have left the TV on with side bars since we got the TV. Is the only way to fix this to buy new CRT's?


Please disregard this question--found several other threads that address my problem on burn in. Still need help with the DVR question.


----------



## Zampa

So BHN calls and informs me at 9AM (supposed to have delivery of the HD-PVR between 8-11) that they are ALL OUT OF BOXES and have to reschedule. AARRGGHH!!! SO CLOSE!


now waiting another week...


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by regalmat_
> *I've gone to settings--"A"more settings--and set my Aspect ratio to widescreen and 4:3 TV to stretch and zoom. As soon as I change channels, the box reverts back to sidebars. I have a MIT65869--what am I doing wrong.
> *



If you are on a HD channel during SD programming the side bars will be displayed because the set sees a 1080i signal. Setting the output of the 8300 to full-time 1080i only would also cause the side bars.


Are you saying that you hit accept in the "A" menu and it works one time but when you change channels it changes the "A" menu to a different setting?


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Zampa_
> *Woohoo! I just tested the 64MB file from there after power cycling my modem.
> 
> 
> It took 1 minute, 50 seconds to download.
> 
> Average speed was 594.44 KB/s.
> 
> 
> Man, that's some nice speed increase!
> 
> 
> My reports went from:
> 
> 341.6 KB/sec transfer rate to 592.7 KB/sec transfer rate!
> 
> 
> Thanks Brighthouse!
> 
> 
> Also, I got the call today for the HD-PVR and it will be here Saturday sometime between 8AM-11AM. Can't wait! I told him twice to make sure they bring an HDMI->DVI adaptor. Let's hope he listened!*



D*** I recycled my cable modem and the test64 transfer rate speed test:


Before Recycling Modem: 287 KB/Sec transfer rate

After Recycling Modem: 312 KB/Sec transfer rate


How disappointing I was expecting faster rates than that







though probably my wiring is bad or something:


Outside Box > Ground Block - RG6 (installed in 2000)

Ground Block (installed in 2000 as well)

Ground Block> Attic Splitter - RG59 (installed in 1986)

Attic Splitter (unknown install date) to Outlets - RG59 (2 in 1986, 1 in 1994), RG6 (installed in 2000 for Road Runner service)


I think that the 1986 vintage wiring from the ground block to the attic splitter is the main cause of the speed slowdown (and sub-standard tv reception as well). I was thinking of an drop amp and replacement of the 1986 vintage Ground Block to Attic Splitter line.


----------



## Maya68

I got my SA8300HD last Monday. It is awesome!!! I do have one complaint about it, however - it is SILVER!!! Why? It sticks out like a sore thumb!!!


----------



## PeterShipp

Call BrightHouse and have them come check it out. There may be a plant issue with a poor signal coming into your house. Even if it's a problem with old splitters, etc. They will re-do it. As a rule of thumb they want the cable modem running directly from a tap at your demarc directly to the cable modem, no splitters or even drop amps. I would have them out to take a look with a signal meter, the modems want a specific signal level to operate optimally.


----------



## dgmayor

I had them out here today because of my crappy internet (again) and I was told that not all areas have the upgrade yet. Whether that's true or not, I don't know, but take it with a grain of salt.


Also, he had HD DVR in his truck and wouldn't hook me up (Even though I signed up on their website so I should be on this mythical "list"). Wasn't too happy


----------



## mattfl

Got my hddvr installed today. Actually, my g/f did, my appointment was from 10-1, i had a 12:30 tee time so i had to leave at 11. I have my g/f wait at home for them, they show up at 1:10, but whatever. When I left i left 4 cables connected to my receiver for the installed to use, a set of component cables and a coax digital audio cable. Lady didn't have a clue about them so used her own cables but whatever. So far it works great, I had no problems with the tv settings, pretty much out of the box it was setup correctly. TV is a 51" sony hdtv and everything seems to display in the correct resolutions. Although, non hdtv content on hdtv channels does display with black bars on the sides, but i can change that by going into the aspect menu and setting it to 4:3 stretch which then fills the screen and looks fine to me. So far so good! Can't wait for the football tomorow!


----------



## regalmat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *If you are on a HD channel during SD programming the side bars will be displayed because the set sees a 1080i signal. Setting the output of the 8300 to full-time 1080i only would also cause the side bars.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you hit accept in the "A" menu and it works one time but when you change channels it changes the "A" menu to a different setting?*



Yes. I set it to stretch or zoom and it works, then change channels and it defaults back to side bars.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by regalmat_
> *Yes. I set it to stretch or zoom and it works, then change channels and it defaults back to side bars.*



Are you on HDMI, DVI, or Component?


----------



## regalmat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Are you on HDMI, DVI, or Component?*



Component


----------



## Barry928

OK, I will try the same settings as you to see if it switches when I change channels this afternoon before the football game.


----------



## Barry928

My settings did not change when I changed channels on DVI. I cannot check to see if component is different because I get a HDCP lockout if I change inputs away from DVI. Perhaps someone else can confirm. I noticed when I rebooted to get my DVI working again the setting reverted to sidebars.


Is it possible you do not have any of the 480 scan rates active in your output settings?


----------



## mhdiab

Just wanted to let everyone know - be happy with BHN. I have Comcast here in Atlanta now and 1) I have to pay for regular HD box 2) Picture quality of both HD and non-hd is worse - way obvious watching the CBS game now that is ok and always stunning on BHN and TWC which I had before. 3) Internet way slower 4) Guide sucks compared to the BHN..........


just food for thought - once they fix the glitch problems you should be on the best quality cable network I have seen (verizon's fiber thing may be better, but who knows)


----------



## Barry928

mhdiab,


Thanks for the feedback. It is hard to beat a cable company who cares about customers and picture quality. I left D* after 10 years for BHN and now I get a bonus of a 5mbps internet connection. Very happy customer!


Is anyone else with the 8300 noticing fewer glitches than the PACE 550?


----------



## bgall

yes. BHN (specifically orlando) has to be the best cable provider in the nation. IMHO. The folks of orlando deffinetly have a gift of a cable co. I can't wait til my bro gets his own place in o-twon so I can play with the toys










The only things I don't like are the cheesy local commericals (that friggin jamster commercial is driving me crazy) and the over-done self promtion of cable services, can get annoying. Also it would be nice if the analog channels were mirrored in digital so the picture would be clear of noise.


----------



## Barry928

No one would like better to convert to an all digital service than cable. Analog service consumes 2/3 of BHN's entire system bandwidth. 80 channels of crappy 480i analog equals 160 HD channels in digital.


If they can move 10 channels out of the analog tier the entire analog channel line up can be duplicated in digital.


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *...If they can move 10 channels out of the analog tier the entire analog channel line up can be duplicated in digital.*













I can name twenty right off the top of my head that they could dump LOL



Barry, haven't spoken w/you in a long time. My wife mentioned how great the pic on the TV was last night and I immediately thought of you. Set has been moved twice since you tweaked it...a bit of convergence touch up and it is still looking great!


Hope life has been good for you since we last spoke and your business endeavors have been successful.


Rich


----------



## Barry928

Rich,


The ISF calibration business is growing and I am always busy before the Superbowl. Glad you are enjoying the pictures.


----------



## templeofdoom

Anyone else notice major glitches across almost all the HD channels last night?


Started about 8pm on Discovery HD, and got much worse about 9pm across all the locals in HD. Major breakups, dropouts, and macro-blocking.


Or was it just me? I'm out in the UCF area.


/temple


----------



## Gilley

I stopped by the BHN office in Altamonte Springs on Friday to pick up a Pace box that the installer was supposed to bring when he installed the HD DVR (which I LOVE.) The csr said the new replacement for the Pace is the SA 3250, which they just got in on Thursday.


Does anyone have experience with this box? It appears to have similar features as the Pace, such as pass through (not on DVI







) but I was just wondering. I haven't connected it yet to see. I hope it has the ability to continue to see HD programming when viewing the guide (like the new HD DVR) because my old SA 8000 HD could not.


One issue I have with the HD DVR is the HDCP screen of death. I bought an HDMI to DVT connector from BB and connected the HD DVR to my new Vizio P42HD. I got the picture to work once but most of the time it was the "format not supported" screen. Any idea what's going on with that? Could it be the adapter?


It may not be an issue though, because I'm considering a DVD player with DVI out, so I'd end up using component for the HD DVR anyway.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *I stopped by the BHN office in Altamonte Springs on Friday to pick up a Pace box that the installer was supposed to bring when he installed the HD DVR (which I LOVE.) The csr said the new replacement for the Pace is the SA 3250, which they just got in on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this box? It appears to have similar features as the Pace, such as pass through (not on DVI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I was just wondering. I haven't connected it yet to see. I hope it has the ability to continue to see HD programming when viewing the guide (like the new HD DVR) because my old SA 8000 HD could not.
> 
> 
> One issue I have with the HD DVR is the HDCP screen of death. I bought an HDMI to DVT connector from BB and connected the HD DVR to my new Vizio P42HD. I got the picture to work once but most of the time it was the "format not supported" screen. Any idea what's going on with that? Could it be the adapter?
> 
> 
> It may not be an issue though, because I'm considering a DVD player with DVI out, so I'd end up using component for the HD DVR anyway.*



I have been using them for a while. The Pace boxes, after some software upgrades stopped being compatible with my setup. My impressions are that the picture is not quite a bright as the Pace, but it does give you gray bars where the Pace did not (and I always had to use the stretch modes with the Pace). The picture itself seems to be about as sharp, but as it is not as bright that may just be the contrast part. Color temperature did not change though. The Pace box is a bit easier in the setup menus and has more settings then the SA does. However, I think the sound is better with the SA than the Pace. Hope all that helps.


----------



## Barry928

This is the first I heard that BHN was switching from the PACE to the SA3250.


I am fighting the 8300 HDCP screen of death everytime I switch on the display. If I reboot the 8300 everything works perfectly but if I switch my display to component then back to DVI I get the HDCP message and again have to reboot. I am currently escalating the problem through BHN engineering.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *This is the first I heard that BHN was switching from the PACE to the SA3250.*



The csr said they had no more Pace boxes and the new model was the SA3250. That's all I have to go by.


Since I never used a Pace for comparison, I'll be OK with the SA 3250.


Thanks LouK and Barry.


----------



## PeterShipp

No way are they getting rid of the Pace 550HD. Greg said they specifically chose Pace because it was not SA. That is a great box I think the CRS's are slightly misinformed.


----------



## FLChad

Can someone please answer a couple questions for me? I recently got a Sony HDTV and picked up the old HD box (not the HD DVR) last week from BH. This box is the one with the the DVI output (I am currently only using the Component video output).


Sometimes, in the top left corner, my tv will have a small icon pop up for a couple seconds when I tune to a new HD channel that says '1080i'. Is this the TV icon or cable box icon from BH?


the other thing that is wierd is that on some digital channels (NON HD) I get this '1080i' icon. For example, on FUEL channel 553, I get this and 'the science channel' as well. How would I get 1080i on a non HD channel?


If someone knows the answer, I would really appreciate any comments... thanks...


----------



## DravenGSX

It is the cable box that is displaying that icon. It is displaying that to tell you what resolution it is sending. My guess for why you are seeing this on the non-hd channels is that it is up-converting them.


By pressing and holding the # sign on the remote for 5 seconds you can bring up a settings menu where you can set the resolution that will be passed to the TV.


----------



## JH2003

I signed up for the HD DVR by calling BHN and using the BHN web page. Today I got a notice in the mail that my HD DVR is 'in' and to call. I called (on hold for about 13 minutes) and installation is scheduled for tomorrow between 8-11 AM. I will let you know how accurate they are here in Titusville. My entire equipment configuration (HD TV, STB, receiver, DVD, VCR, tape deck, speakers and etc.) is built into the wall and although the installer is coming to 'install', I will have to convince them that I will do it. They can make the contacts with BHN and instruct me on how to use the DVR. I presume that supply a manual as has been the custom in the past. They allowed me to install the 'second' STB, the third and the last (Pace 550), so I do not know why I could not just bring my Pace STB to the BHN office and swap it out as I have been doing. Must be a union issue or something.


----------



## FLChad

Draven - thanks for the reply. So yours does that too?


What should I set the resolution to?

I have a Sony RP LCD.


----------



## FLChad

double post


----------



## JH2003

Roadrunner was working at 2.7 MB/sec. Recycled the modem and now have 4.7 MB/sec (592.6 KB/sec transfer rate). Very nice at no extra cost! BHN service for RR and DTV/HD continues to be a very good service. I have family in London, Atlanta, Miami and Tampa and the service in small town Titusville is better than any family member can obtain.


----------



## RichUF

For anyone interested, my friend who has Adelphia (East Orlando) confirmed today that the HD-DVR box that he has from them is the SA8300, same as BHN. He didn't confirm yeah or nay on whether it has 1394, or what kind of software they use.


----------



## regalmat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *My settings did not change when I changed channels on DVI. I cannot check to see if component is different because I get a HDCP lockout if I change inputs away from DVI. Perhaps someone else can confirm. I noticed when I rebooted to get my DVI working again the setting reverted to sidebars.
> 
> 
> Is it possible you do not have any of the 480 scan rates active in your output settings?*



All of the 480 output settings are selected, but it still keeps rolling back to side bars. I'll keep messing with it and let you know if I figure it out.


----------



## LJCullen

Just got my card in the mail today about the HD DVR -- after talking to a sales person on my third call attempt (was put on hold this afternoon for 20 minutes & that isn't even an exaggeration) -- I was told tonight I could pick up a box tomorrow if I brought my Pace box in --


anyone else do their own installation ??


I suspect when I call tomorrow I am gonna be told that I have to have a tech install it but for the time being I will bite ..


----------



## rolltide1017

I want to apologize head of time for this. I listen to Real Radio and was wandering if anyone new why The Drew Show is no longer on the air. I know a lot of people from Orlando view this board and the web-boards on the Real Radio site are not working. Sorry to steal the thread for a second. If anyone has any info just PM me instead of clogging this thread any longer. Thanks.


----------



## bgall

Wow I didn't even know...

That sux, but I guess it shows that I didn't listen much...


But here you go: http://www.realradio.fm/drew_diary.html 


This sux everyone good is going. They cancelled him in WPB when I was down there and also cancelled mark summers down there and now drew totally.


I agree with his statements though. He was getting boring on his show and it showed he didn't like it...


----------



## property33

We got the HDCP error (8300 HD PVR) couple of times yesterday after flipping through the channels in the HD range. Shut the box off/on couple of times and error went away.


Yesterday, on a couple of channels (FOX news 28BHN, WKCF H 1180BHN, maybe on TBS HD) the sound was obviously out of sync with the screen. We've got the 8300 HD PVR hooked up to a Sony XBR910 via HDMIwDVI adapter. Sound was ahead of what was on the screen. Couple of months ago I thought this MAY have happened with our DVD player (componet) but it wasn't as noticable as this occurence and that instance may have been 'just me'.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bgall_
> *Wow I didn't even know...
> 
> That sux, but I guess it shows that I didn't listen much...
> 
> 
> But here you go: http://www.realradio.fm/drew_diary.html
> 
> 
> This sux everyone good is going. They cancelled him in WPB when I was down there and also cancelled mark summers down there and now drew totally.
> 
> 
> I agree with his statements though. He was getting boring on his show and it showed he didn't like it...*




Apparently Drew was making some not so nice comments about Doc and Johnny (from XL106.7, another Clearchannel station) so Clearchannel fired him.



now back to our regularly scheduled HD discussion


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LJCullen_
> *Just got my card in the mail today about the HD DVR -- after talking to a sales person on my third call attempt (was put on hold this afternoon for 20 minutes & that isn't even an exaggeration) -- I was told tonight I could pick up a box tomorrow if I brought my Pace box in --
> 
> 
> anyone else do their own installation ??
> 
> 
> I suspect when I call tomorrow I am gonna be told that I have to have a tech install it but for the time being I will bite ..*



I picked one up yesterday at the Altamonte location. There were a couple other people getting them also. If they have them in, they will give you one.


Michael


----------



## FLChad

I guess you have to discuss something about the HD DVR box to get anyone besides Draven to respond to a simple question. Thank you Draven - somehow my box got set to 1080i and I reset it to PASS and I am good 2 go....


----------



## FlasHBurN

So, has anyone tried hooking up an external 1394 Hard Drive yet?


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *So, has anyone tried hooking up an external 1394 Hard Drive yet?*



The HD DVR's in BHN Central Florida don't have a 1394 jack. Maybe you are seeing the SATA jack. Other markets have the 1394 jack, but ours has been deleted.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FLChad_
> *I guess you have to discuss something about the HD DVR box to get anyone besides Draven to respond to a simple question. Thank you Draven - somehow my box got set to 1080i and I reset it to PASS and I am good 2 go....*



You posted a problem in this forum and got a correct answer in 1 hour and 22 minutes. You could have done a search of this thread and found the information immediately.


----------



## Impala1ss

MY SA 8300 HD box is performing perfectly. I just wish they had the TIVO guide which is outstanding and lets you see all shows on a channel for about the next 8 shows.


Am I the only one who has the HD-DVR AND TIVO hooked up together? I split the cable coming from the wall and run one end into each box. My next experiment is to try to see if I can tape 2 shows on the HD-DVR and a 3rd on the TIVO all at the same time. It seems possible.


***************Also, someone posted how to bring up the statistics screen on ch.611 (using the SA 8300 Hd-DVR) but I can't seem to get it to work. Would someone post the steps necessary to get to ch. 611 and the stats? Thanks in advance.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Am I the only one who has the HD-DVR AND TIVO hooked up together? I split the cable coming from the wall and run one end into each box. My next experiment is to try to see if I can tape 2 shows on the HD-DVR and a 3rd on the TIVO all at the same time. It seems possible.



Nope, I'm doing that too. Same configuration.


The only thing I miss is having the tivo reach the digital channels, like it was when the tivo was controlling the pace box. But now with the 8300, I don't want the tivo using up one of the two tuners in the 8300.


Yes, recording three programs at once works just fine.


I'm very pleasantly surprised with the things the DVR does well. I expected to be a little annoyed with it. But we'll get into the other things I miss from the tivo some other time...


/temple


----------



## JH2003

A contractor to BHN (scheduled to arrive between 8-11 AM) came at 8:45 AM. He gave me the box and I did the connections as my system is built into the wall.The contractor was very understanding of my wanting to do the connections and it worked as soon as he called in the SN. He then looked at the outside wiring and said it looked like it should be replaced as well as the 'older style' connectors. He said that would help my signal strength and faster RR service. The manual left was only the connection booklet and remote programming booklet. Actual 'how to use' manual was not in the box. Picture quality on HD is slightly better than the Pace STB, but non HD channels are much better. The manual at the SA web site is not for the Passport OS on the STB. BHN called to confirm the installation and I asked that they send me the correct manual and they said they would check that out. I am more than satisfied with BHN service and product quality.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rolltide1017_
> *I want to apologize head of time for this. I listen to Real Radio and was wandering if anyone new why The Drew Show is no longer on the air. I know a lot of people from Orlando view this board and the web-boards on the Real Radio site are not working. Sorry to steal the thread for a second. If anyone has any info just PM me instead of clogging this thread any longer. Thanks.*



He left. According to the piece I read, it was a mutual parting of the ways.


-Tony


----------



## thericky

are all HD DVRs that are being installed by BHN in CFL SA8300HD's? no SA8000HD's? i want to make sure i'm getting one that can output HD and SD simultaneously without the whole PiP thing


thanks


----------



## bgall

yes.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *The HD DVR's in BHN Central Florida don't have a 1394 jack. Maybe you are seeing the SATA jack. Other markets have the 1394 jack, but ours has been deleted.*



My mistake, I meant the SATA plug. So has anyone tried an external SATA drive on it yet?


----------



## David_T

I have a newb question. I am very confused on the STB offerings for BHN. I currently have SA3100HD. Is there somewhere I can go that shows what they offer and what the feature differences are? Also, is the new HD-DVR a STB as well or is it just a recorder? Thanks, David


----------



## regalmat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by regalmat_
> *All of the 480 output settings are selected, but it still keeps rolling back to side bars. I'll keep messing with it and let you know if I figure it out.*



Barry928,

Reset the box and all is right with my world--I must have fat fingered something wrong. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cruzer

Is it possible that my HD PQ is worse with the new SA HD/PVR over the Pace box? I have a Hatachi RPTV. I've cranked the sharpness down as some have suggested.

It looks a little grainier and noticed the zigzig artifact on tight parallel lines (foul lines on a basketball court).

I was using DVI with the PACE box but now using component with the SA. But that shouldn't make a difference with an RPTV should it?

Oh and I can wait days for an answer. ;-)


Someone else asked about diag screen.

Hold Exit and Select. Then tune to channel 611.


----------



## DravenGSX

David:


Brighthouse really has 4 options for STBs. Standard definition non-DVR, tandard definition DVR, high definition non-DVR and high definition DVR.


The SA3100HD box that you have is an old version of the HD non-DVR box. If somebody were to sign up for HD without the DVR option now they would get the Pace box. I don't know the difference between the two as I don't have any experience with the SA3100HD box.


The new box that everybody is so excited about is the SA8300HD DVR. It is, for all intents and purposes the SA3100HD with DVR functions. It can tune and record all of BHNs channels.


----------



## thericky

the difference between the SA3100HD and the Pace box (i've had both) is quite a lot. the Pace box offers much faster menus and channel surfing, better PQ, and the sizing ability via the # key (normal, wide, stretch, zoom, whatever). the pace box has a much smaller physical footprint too... and it's black







i love my Pace box but am happily trading it (and my SD DVR) in for the new SA8300HD in a little less than a week... FINALLY. my costs will actually decrease by switching because i'm paying for two boxes now and only one next week.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cruzer_
> *Is it possible that my HD PQ is worse with the new SA HD/PVR over the Pace box? I have a Hitachi RPTV. I've cranked the sharpness down as some have suggested.
> 
> It looks a little grainier and noticed the zigzig artifact on tight parallel lines (foul lines on a basketball court).
> 
> I was using DVI with the PACE box but now using component with the SA. But that shouldn't make a difference with an RPTV should it?
> 
> Oh and I can wait days for an answer. ;-)
> 
> 
> Someone else asked about diag screen.
> 
> Hold Exit and Select. Then tune to channel 611.*



I keep reading about this problem of excessive edge enhancement with the 8300. I have yet to see it myself on DVI so can you describe when the problem is most obvious. Is it when the 8300 is scaling 720p to 1080i?


Generally DVI bypasses a lot of crappy processing circuitry and should always be used if possible. If your display has the ability to switch off SVM you will see an improvement on HD channels. The rule of thumb on user menu controls is if there is an ON or OFF choice. Choose OFF for HD viewing.


----------



## gimphboi

I don't know if I've missed this change in policy, but it seems that they are now just handing the boxes out again at the various offices. I have confirmation of this as a friend of mine simply went in and picked one up. I remember Greg saying something a while back about them having done this and then stopping it. Well, it appears it has started again. I have an appt. scheduled for this Sat., but I may stop by the office today and see if I can get it a little earlier ;-)


-T


----------



## thericky

my appointment isnt scheduled until tuesday so i may stop by my local office as well










can anyone who has the SA8300HD confirm, 100%, that both the component and coax outputs operate simultaneously, displaying the same channel, HD or SD?


----------



## TopQuark

On my particular TV (Samsung DLP - native 720p), and with my particular STB (SA8300HD), I can say ABSOLUTELY that there are fewer visual artifacts with DVI than with a Component hookup. This is true for both SD and HD channels at 480p, 720p, and 1080i. I didn't really notice if this was true on analog channels. The highest quality channels to do comparisons seem to me to be DiscoveryHD and the HDNet/InHD channels.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thericky_
> *my appointment isnt scheduled until tuesday so i may stop by my local office as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone who has the SA8300HD confirm, 100%, that both the component and coax outputs operate simultaneously, displaying the same channel, HD or SD?*





Not sure what you mean by 'coax'.

Before getting an HDMI cable in the mail a couple of days ago, I was using the component outputs to my Pana. After receiving and hooking up the HDMI, both outputs on the 8300 worked.

I don't recall if the 8300 has a 'composite' output.

If by 'coax' you mean the RF that's suppose to feed through to the TV, it DOES NOT work on mine. I believe others have reported the same problem. I used a splitter to go to the TV and 8300.


----------



## thericky

that's what i mean. composite or RF output from the 8300 is what i'm looking for... for video distribution to my non-HD sets. if you can, please confirm the existence of one of these two and that they work simultaneously with the component outputs... thanks


----------



## mwk

Top Quark, does the SA8300 like better than the Pace box on your Samsung. How do the analog channels compare


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thericky_
> *that's what i mean. composite or RF output from the 8300 is what i'm looking for... for video distribution to my non-HD sets. if you can, please confirm the existence of one of these two and that they work simultaneously with the component outputs... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thericky,

I downloaded the connection guide from SA's web site here- http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Exp...ed/4003986.pdf 

In case you didn't receive one from BHN.


Indeed the 8300 does have a 'composite' video output for connection to a VCR or SDTV, as shown in the connection guide. Since the guide shows these connections, I can only assume right now that they work. I can easily confirm this when I get home later. I'll let you know!


What the guide DOES NOT show is connecting the 'Cable Out', I know for sure that this DOES NOT work on my 8300.


Motham


----------



## Cruzer




> Quote:
> I keep reading about this problem of excessive edge enhancement with the 8300. I have yet to see it myself on DVI so can you describe when the problem is most obvious. Is it when the 8300 is scaling 720p to 1080i?



Thanks Barry,

I should have said my TV is a CRT RPTV. That being said I am outputing 1080i only from the 8300 and looking at 1080i only channels. I know that DVI should give a better picture on "pixel" based sets because you are keeping the signal digital as long as possible and that makes sense.


I forget the whole process but isn't it something like this:

1)The box "converts up" to DVI (digital). Then it does another conversion to component (analog) for my CRT based TV.

2)The box "converts up" to DVI as before. If I use the DVI connection then my TV does the conversion to analog.


So the question is who does the better analog conversion? My TV or the SA? Or it could all be in my head. I'll try to pick up a DVI/HDMI adapter and report back.


----------



## thericky

Motham,


Thanks for your help. I haven't gotten a guide from BHN... especially since I don't even have the box yet.







Please do let me know if the composite connections work simultaneously with the component ones, in both SD and HD. If they do, I will be even more anxious to get my hands on the box next week.


Thanks


----------



## Barry928

Cruzer,


The fewer conversions the better. You are looking for the device that does the best job of scaling the image to your displays native resolution. It could be the chip in the 8300 or in could be the chip in the Hitachi. My experience is neither do a great job of scaling or deinterlacing since both use a $9 chip. This is why the CFHDS meeting on January 29 is hosted by TAW so we can learn more about this subject.


The signal coming down the coax from BHN is 1's and 0's as sent by the local station but converted to QAM 256. Your display has 3 CRT's Red, Green, and Blue and to get from the 8300 to those RGB guns as cleanly as possible is via DVI because it goes straight through and bypasses the 8300 conversion to Component(YUV) and then a second conversion in your Hitachi from YUV to RGB.


If you would like to learn more the CFHDS meeting info is posted here.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=496455


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thericky_
> *Motham,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. I haven't gotten a guide from BHN... especially since I don't even have the box yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do let me know if the composite connections work simultaneously with the component ones, in both SD and HD. If they do, I will be even more anxious to get my hands on the box next week.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



Hey Thericky,


Yes, all three outputs, HDMI, component, and composite work simultaneously while viewing SD, HD and playing back a recorded show.


Enjoy your new box when you finally get it next week!! It's the greatest!!


Motham


----------



## thericky

Motham,


Sweet. Thanks for your help. Now I can order that channel modulator I've been holding off on to set up my video distribution before the box arrives...


----------



## Gilley

I don't know if it is because we are getting near the end of the month or if everyone is trying to get an HD DVR or what, but I went by the Altamonte Springs BHN office this afternoon to try ot pick up an HD DVR and the line of people was out the door. Last Friday when I went in to get the plain HD box there was only one other person in line besides me. I couldn't believe how many people were there.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *I don't know if it is because we are getting near the end of the month or if everyone is trying to get an HD DVR or what, but I went by the Altamonte Springs BHN office this afternoon to try ot pick up an HD DVR and the line of people was out the door. Last Friday when I went in to get the plain HD box there was only one other person in line besides me. I couldn't believe how many people were there.*



I was told by a CSR this morning that they are all out until next week. I stopped by last night and was told they would have some in today. Who knows what to believe. I'm going to go by there tonight on the way home and will let everyone know what they say. Assuming of course there isn't a line out the door.


-Tony


----------



## PerfectCr

So I'm in Clermont and they tell me I am *NOT ALLOWED* to go pick it up! They called me and it's time to get mine.


But then they say there is a $10 charge to swap out the boxes. I do it myself anyway. I have read this entire thread and never seen mention of a $10 charge to "swap" out the box. So basically they are shoving a $10 charge down my throat because I can't go pick it up?


Did all you guys pay this $10 fee to "install"?


I asked if I could go to Orlando where you *ARE* allowed to pick it up, and they said no because it's a "different system". Did I just get crappy CSR? What's going on here!


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Did all you guys pay this $10 fee to "install"?



nope.



> Quote:
> Did I just get crappy CSR?



perhaps.



> Quote:
> they said no because it's a "different system".



Perhaps, but I doubt it.


Call back and try again. If you get the same answer twice or three times, then it might be the case.


----------



## PerfectCr

Now I called back and they said I *AM* allowed to go pick one up, assuming they have one is stock, but the charge to bring one out is $20!


Is BH training these CSRs?


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *I was told by a CSR this morning that they are all out until next week. I stopped by last night and was told they would have some in today. Who knows what to believe. I'm going to go by there tonight on the way home and will let everyone know what they say. Assuming of course there isn't a line out the door.
> 
> 
> -Tony*



Well, on a chance I dedided to go by the Altamonte BHN office, and guess what?


I GOT ONE!


I wasn't the only one either...two other people walked in after me wanting them.


I hooked it up without issue. Had to call BHN to get the HD channels turned back on.


Recorded HD and SD without issue.


I can see myself watching a lot more TV ;-)


Now, here is the question for all you DVR gurus...


When recording a series, you have the option to record "first run only" or "first run and all repeats".


My question is this, let's say ch. 180 is showing "Simply Wine" at 6:30pm and then again at 10:00pm. Assume that both shows are different i.e. they are not the same episode.


If I set it to "first run only", will it record both, or just the first one at 6:30pm?



On another note, SD looks a bit grainier (Pace box seemed softer) and HD looks about the same.


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## Gilley

"First run" will record new episodes and not reruns.


----------



## FlasHBurN

I'm gonna try the Colonial office in Orlando this afternoon. I will let you all know how it goes. I'd like to bypass that retarded $20 install fee.


----------



## thericky

I'm going to try the Colonial one on my way home today as well... maybe I'll beat you there


----------



## JaxFLBear

According to the recently added HD-DVR FAQ on the Bright House Website, the SATA port is NOT enabled.


Michael


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cruzer_
> *
> 
> Someone else asked about diag screen.
> 
> Hold Exit and Select. Then tune to channel 611.*



I have tried, with no success, following the above way to get to the diagnostic screen. Is there another way? Nothing happens when I hold both Exit and Select ( for up to 15 seconds) and ch. 611 does not come up, just question marks indicating no such channel.


----------



## Gilley

FYI, I just left the Altamonte Springs BHN office with my second HD DVR. Another guy left with one as I entered the office. It wasn't bust when I got there, I was 3rd in line, but there must have been 10 or so people behind me when I left. Everyone came in at once.


Don't worry too much about the supply. They brought out about 10 boxes when they brought mine. They didn't care that I already had one HD DVR either.


Now, if I can only convince BHN to waive the $20 install charge for the first DVR since I have returned twice to get the SA 8300 HD DVR and an SA 3250 to install myself.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> I have tried, with no success, following the above way to get to the diagnostic screen. Is there another way? Nothing happens when I hold both Exit and Select ( for up to 15 seconds) and ch. 611 does not come up, just question marks indicating no such channel.



I haven't needed to tune to 611.


Just hold Select first, then Exit. Hold both for about 5 seconds. Then hit Exit.


And then when you're done, I haven't found out how to cleanly get out, so I've just powered the unit off and then back on.


----------



## twartacus

I bought an HDMI cable off ebay, and got it in the mail today. (my TV has an HDMI input which I waa very excited to see)


Not ony do I not see any picture improvement over the component connection that I had before... but the TV now takes longer to go from a 480 channel to 720/1080, etc.


The cable I got was just some cheep thing off ebay... so my question:


Is any digital wire going to produce the same picture/sound? I have heard people say "digital is digital".


The monster cable would be like $150. I would be willing to pay for the good quality wire... just want to make sure I am paying for a reason.


Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

digital is digital


----------



## FlasHBurN

I was wondering, do I need to get a cable splitter for the box, in order to record 2 things with it?

If so, I hope they will supply me with one when I pick it up today.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *I bought an HDMI cable off ebay, and got it in the mail today. (my TV has an HDMI input which I waa very excited to see)
> 
> 
> Not ony do I not see any picture improvement over the component connection that I had before... but the TV now takes longer to go from a 480 channel to 720/1080, etc.
> 
> 
> The cable I got was just some cheep thing off ebay... so my question:
> 
> 
> Is any digital wire going to produce the same picture/sound? I have heard people say "digital is digital".
> 
> 
> The monster cable would be like $150. I would be willing to pay for the good quality wire... just want to make sure I am paying for a reason.
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



Check out www.accessories4less.com They are a local Orlando company who carry Ixos, AR and Tributaries brand cables. A 2m HDMI cable from Ixos is under $40. I have their DVI cables and am more than satifsfied. Barry928 is right though. Unless something is seriously wrong with the cable you have, I would not expect any difference in picture quality.


-Tony


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *I was wondering, do I need to get a cable splitter for the box, in order to record 2 things with it?
> 
> If so, I hope they will supply me with one when I pick it up today.*



No, It can record two shows without the use of a splitter. If you are planning on watching TV while it is doing it, you must either be tuned to one of the two channels you are recording or be watching a previously recorded show. You can't record two shows at the same time and watch a third, at least not with only one line coming in. A splitter might work in that case. One to the box, and one straight into the back of the TV.


-Tony


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *No, It can record two shows without the use of a splitter. If you are planning on watching TV while it is doing it, you must either be tuned to one of the two channels you are recording or be watching a previously recorded show. You can't record two shows at the same time and watch a third, at least not with only one line coming in. A splitter might work in that case. One to the box, and one straight into the back of the TV.
> 
> 
> -Tony*



Great, thanks. I am about to head over there.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Just got back from the Colonial office, with my new HD DVR! w00t! So try there if you haven't had any luck. The lady also mentioned that the Altamonte office just ran out of the 8300.



Hmm..on my pending transactions page at mybrighthouse.com it shows

01/27/05 DVR INSTALLATION CHARGE $19.95 Charge


When I picked up the box they said nothing of a charge, so if this goes through, I am going to have to fight it.


----------



## LJCullen

Well I got the HD DVR box and installed it myself - and so far well pleased.


Nice to have PIP back again - on screen selections are simple and easy. The HD recording looks great.


I was able to pick up the box myself and install it without them coming out - all in all very very worth the 85 minutes on the cell phone. The Kissimmee BHN outlet seemed to have lots of them. BTW -- the power cord and remote to the pace box are used with the current HD DVR box.


More to come as I explore it all but --- wow its a great new "toy".


----------



## LJCullen

PS --


I was kind of disappointed I had to go back to component input as the box does not support DVI --


could buy a converter to do HDMI to DVI but not sure why I would do that -- anyone have a thought there??


Had a good cable for the composite input and picture looks good so I figure what do I pick up --- ??


also any thoughts on optical sound to the amp as oppose to a cable -- which is better -- I have both but never sure if the is $.05 worth of difference ???


----------



## RichUF

I was watching a recorded HD show from SA8300 DVR while recording a second HD show. Got numerous picture freezes, blocks, and blank screens. Happened about a half dozen times. First time I've noticed this...not sure if first time I've been recording and accessing HD simultaneously.


Anyone else experience this? It the amount of info in 2 HD things just too taxing for the machine, or is it something else? Is there some kind of memory that may be inadequate?


Not a biggie, just a bit annoying after about the third time.


----------



## thericky

just picked up the SA8300HD from the Maguire Rd/West Orange County office... they had at least 20-30 sitting just behind the main counter... they're definitely prepared. it works great!







only a couple minor gripes:


1. grey pillar bars (i know the stretch/shrink workaround but i'd still like to be able to make them black)

2. choppiness when switching modes... when i hit guide, the picture kind of stutters on grey weird screens before loading up the guide choppily. same effect when changing resolutions, though that is to be expected.


other than that, it's wonderful! i can't wait for a show to come on that i actually want to record. now i have to get through all my programming on my SD DVR and return it.


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *I was watching a recorded HD show from SA8300 DVR while recording a second HD show. Got numerous picture freezes, blocks, and blank screens. Happened about a half dozen times. First time I've noticed this...not sure if first time I've been recording and accessing HD simultaneously.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this? It the amount of info in 2 HD things just too taxing for the machine, or is it something else? Is there some kind of memory that may be inadequate?
> 
> 
> Not a biggie, just a bit annoying after about the third time.*



I have not seen this yet. I've had the box for almost 2 weeks. I recorded quote a few shows and I've not seen this bug. I know the PIP window gets a bit laggy when PIP a HD channel, nothing I'm too concerned about because the PIP window is 4:3 so I wont use it much.


Maybe think about swapping the box out seeing as the centers have quite a few of them available. See if you can reproduce the problem on a new box.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thericky_
> *only a couple minor gripes:
> 
> 
> 1. grey pillar bars (i know the stretch/shrink workaround but i'd still like to be able to make them black)
> *



Thats the first one I would like to see changed. It would really be nice to switch to Black bars permantely. That is one of the reasons I bough a RPLCD, so I would not have to view with grey bars or stretched.


Other then that I have noticed a few stutters during playback but overall the unit is great! Enjoy your HDDVR


----------



## thericky

is there any way we can request the software update to black bars with BHN or SA?


----------



## aforlano

The reason you probably won't get your black bars (unless they're made as an option in the menu) is because a lot of TV's out there still suffer burn-in from prolonged exposure to black bars. All CRT-based RPTV's, Plasmas and some others will suffer the problem. The grey bars represent a neutral, even burn rate, and cause less burn in.


I think you're gonna have to learn to live with grey for a while....


Just my $.02 worth.


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## Cruzer

Barry wrote:


> Quote:
> The fewer conversions the better. You are looking for the device that does the best job of scaling the image to your displays native resolution. It could be the chip in the 8300 or in could be the chip in the Hitachi. My experience is neither do a great job of scaling or deinterlacing since both use a $9 chip. This is why the CFHDS meeting on January 29 is hosted by TAW so we can learn more about this subject.
> 
> The signal coming down the coax from BHN is 1's and 0's as sent by the local station but converted to QAM 256. Your display has 3 CRT's Red, Green, and Blue and to get from the 8300 to those RGB guns as cleanly as possible is via DVI because it goes straight through and bypasses the 8300 conversion to Component(YUV) and then a second conversion in your Hitachi from YUV to RGB. If you would like to learn more the CFHDS meeting info is posted here.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/show...threadid=496455



Thanks Barry. The meeting sounds great. 1080p... drool. Wish I could make it. Understand about the $9 chip. I was thinking the SA's $9 chip might be better than my 2-year old $9 chip.


Incidently, I stopped at CompUSA in Altamonte for a DVI to HDMI adapter which they don't have. They directed me to Radio Shack that had a 2M cable for $129. No thanks. I think someone said they bought an adapter at Best Buy for $29 bucks. I hate that store but I guess I'll have to bite the bullet.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *Check out www.accessories4less.com They are a local Orlando company who carry Ixos, AR and Tributaries brand cables. A 2m HDMI cable from Ixos is under $40. I have their DVI cables and am more than satifsfied. Barry928 is right though. Unless something is seriously wrong with the cable you have, I would not expect any difference in picture quality.
> 
> 
> -Tony*



Thanks for the advice. Quick question though...

Now with the HDMI cable it takes longer for me to go to 480/720/1080 from another aspect (going from channel 29 to 1329 takes longer with the HDMI cable then it did with the component) . There is actually a moment when I actually have a screen of "snow" while it changes aspects. I did not have this with component at all. I figured the aspect changed would be FASTER with HDMI... not SLOWER.


Anyone else out their tried both inputs with the HD-PVR? (HDMI and component). Reason why I ask is because if nobody else is seeing "snow" momentarily with the aspect change... then it would tell my it's the HDMI cable.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LJCullen_
> *PS --
> 
> 
> I was kind of disappointed I had to go back to component input as the box does not support DVI --
> 
> 
> could buy a converter to do HDMI to DVI but not sure why I would do that -- anyone have a thought there??
> 
> 
> Had a good cable for the composite input and picture looks good so I figure what do I pick up --- ??
> 
> 
> also any thoughts on optical sound to the amp as oppose to a cable -- which is better -- I have both but never sure if the is $.05 worth of difference ???*



Yes, HDMI carries sound AND picture. DVI is just the digital picture. "HDMI to DVI" cables are very common... the box can send out digital sound AND picture... if your TV has DVI input you are getting the picture portion of the signal to the TV...


My TV has HDMI... and and FYI the sound is MUCH fuller than the old RCA cables. Get the digital audio to the TV if you can. You should be able to tell the difference. (I do)


----------



## PerfectCr

so from everything I read, the HDDVR does NOT have a stretch mode like the PACE box (hitting the # key) ?


This is disappointing.


----------



## TopQuark




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PerfectCr_
> *so from everything I read, the HDDVR does NOT have a stretch mode like the PACE box (hitting the # key) ?
> 
> 
> This is disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No, it Absolutely has stretch, zoom and normal mode selection using the # key. This feature works flawlessly.


----------



## TopQuark

--- ANOTHER BUG REPORT SA8300HD ----

This is gonna sound weird, but my HDDVR is having problems recording 'BooBah', and my 1.5y old daughter is quickly losing confidence in my ability to operate a TV. Twice now the DVR has rebooted just as this show starts (12:30pm WMFE-HD). Three other times the recording prematurely ended less than 1min into the show. I have cancelled the series recording and tried scheduling just a single show, and that didn't help. Yesterday it seemed to record the show, but a few minutes into playback the output became a uniform grey color for the remainder of the show. Recording the analog SD channel works fine. Recording other channels/shows works fine.Can anybody else out there try recording 'BooBah'? If you've got it recorded, please fast-forward through and see if it's actually all there...

Thanks!


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TopQuark_
> *No, it Absolutely has stretch, zoom and normal mode selection using the # key. This feature works flawlessly.*



Maybe I am doing something wrong on my 4:3 TV. If I try the # key and change modes it will indeed zoom or stretch, but it only does it inside of the 16:9 screen, so if I am watching a 4:3 show, it cuts off the top and bottom, instead of just removing the top/bottom black bars.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *Maybe I am doing something wrong on my 4:3 TV. If I try the # key and change modes it will indeed zoom or stretch, but it only does it inside of the 16:9 screen, so if I am watching a 4:3 show, it cuts off the top and bottom, instead of just removing the top/bottom black bars.*



Did you go into the advanced settings menu and select 4:3 output? Press "settings" and then the "A" button for advanced settings.


----------



## Gilley

One interesting thing that I noticed with my 8300 connected to my Vizio L30 LCD via HDMI adapter to DVI cable is that if I change inputs to something else like the DVD player (component) and then switch back to DVI, I get the format not supported message. However, I found that if if briefly push the cable box's power button, either on the box or the remote, the box will try to reestablish the HDCP connection and the picture will come through the DVI input. The interesting thing is that the power button doesn't actually turn off the cable box when it does this.


It's a nice picture coming through the DVI, but I'm getting tired of this routine. I sometimes have to do this a couple of times before the picture comes through. I might just go back to component from the box and use the other non-progressive input for the DVD player.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aforlano_
> *The reason you probably won't get your black bars (unless they're made as an option in the menu) is because a lot of TV's out there still suffer burn-in from prolonged exposure to black bars. All CRT-based RPTV's, Plasmas and some others will suffer the problem. The grey bars represent a neutral, even burn rate, and cause less burn in.
> 
> 
> I think you're gonna have to learn to live with grey for a while....
> *



All of us on this forum are aware what grey bars are for. In fact it had a alot to do with my decision to buy a RPLCD.










I do not believe that they should limit options from users to protect them from themselves. You should have the option of turning grey bars off. You could even put a pop up burn in risk message in the software. Most TVs, even tvs that risk burn in, have the option to turn off grey bars, this cable box does not and I don't think thats right. I also don't think we should have to just "live with it".


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *Did you go into the advanced settings menu and select 4:3 output? Press "settings" and then the "A" button for advanced settings.*



Yes, it is set to 4:3 TV and letterbox HD broadcasts. Changing any of the hd broadcast settings (zoom or stretch) does not get rid of the bars.


----------



## gearm

Just purchased a 33 foot HDMI to HDMI cable for my projector for use with the new HD PVR and I think the picture quality has improved slightly on the HD channels... but has improved greatly for the lower analog channels! over using the component cables


My projector has both DVI and HDMI inputs and went with the straight hdmi to hdmi cable because I have heard of issues with converting from HDMI to DVI... and the converters at the local stores cost almost as much as me running a whole new cable.


Now if I could make up my mind on a DVD player that has DVI out so I can put my DVI cable run to use again


----------



## JH2003

I have a 4:3 HDTV and the HD DVR. The problem quoted by FlashBurN has occured on my set up. This is what I have observed. If I use the # key to change the aspect (stretch, zoom, etc.), a normal SD broadcast has the letterbox. If the 8300HD is powered off, and back on, the SD bradcast fills the full 4:3 screen and HD broadcasts have the top and bottem 'black' bars. This is how I like it. I have set the HD8300 to output 1080i, 720p and 480i. If I then use the # key, the SD broadcasts will be letterboxed untill I power on/off the 8300HD. FYI. No explaination.


----------



## JH2003

FYI: I have yet to receive from BHN or find on the SA web site an applicable 8300HD operating manual that reflects the Passport operating system. I see that many of us are learning by trial and error. Is there a BHN rep on this forum that can say when the correct manual will be available?


----------



## NewtoHD

Well, I'm reading through all of the posts on the new HD DVR boxes and can't decide if it is worth it to give up my Pace box for $10 more a month and a ridiculous $20 install fee...what's up with that?!?!?! Makes those of us that post in here that are pretty much on the forefront and who do our best to promote BHN's technology (which I greatly appreciate and do my best to convince others to switch) to others feel a bit taken advantage of!! This on top of already paying extra for the extra HD channels (INHD, ESPNHD...etc.)...shouldn't there be some sort of HD package which would include both...i.e. $10/mo for HD DVR service and the HD package? I might be able to stomach that a little easier. Don't get me wrong, don't mean to sound too negative, because I know BHN Orlando is one of the leaders in providing HD content, but at some point this will be the standard that they will be forced to deliver...and if they keep adding all these charges how much are we going to be paying by then!?!?!


Yeah, sure the ability to have a DVR in HD is a great advantage and I'm not saying that it shouldn't cost more, but just trying to get a read on whether or not it will be worth it for someone like myself who hasn't really had the need to record shows for quite sometime. I'm happy with the Pace box and don't really want to spend an extra $120 a year just to be able to record in HD and also sounds like the new boxes might be a bit glitchy and don't necessarily have a better pq or better features (other than the DVR capability) to make it worth while?!?!?!


I'm riding the fence on this one for the time being unless someone can convince me otherwise (one way or the other)!!! Thank you in advance for any input....


----------



## Cruzer

I think the $20 install fee is incorrect info. Call BH again. In many locations you can switch out the box yourself.

As for whether or not a DVR is worth it - you'll have to decide yourself but I'm sure anyone that has one will tell you they love it. Just being able to pause and replay live TV makes it worth it to me.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> can't decide if it is worth it to give up my Pace box for $10 more a month



Easily worth the $10 in my book. Consider that satellite users are paying nearly $1000 for an HD-tivo, PLUS a monthly subscription. Takes a long time to amortize out an extra $10 per month to pay for the equipment we're getting.


As for glitches and bugs, I personally am a bit surprised at how well this unit works, even compared to others' reports of the 8300HD in other markets. I credit that to the Pioneer Passport operating system that BHN has chosen over the default SARA system.


I started using an SD-DVR of another brand several years ago, with no intention of recording programs, and it's hard (no, impossible!) to imagine life without it now. HD recording on top of that is the icing on the cake.


my $.02


----------



## NewtoHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cruzer_
> *Just being able to pause and replay live TV makes it worth it to me.*



A definite plus that I hadn't considered...


Setting aside the obvious benefits that come along with having the DVR capability...how are people liking the box itself compared to the Pace box??


----------



## NewtoHD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *I started using an SD-DVR of another brand several years ago, with no intention of recording programs, and it's hard (no, impossible!) to imagine life without it now.*



That's what I'm afraid of!!!...lol!!!


Thanks for everyone's $.02, greatly appreciated!!


----------



## dgmayor

I currently have a normal DVR and I can't remember if it's 6 a month or 10 a month. I should be able to swap a pace box for the HD DVR and swap my normal DVR for a normal Digital box and not have my bill change (if i'm paying 10, otherwise 4 more a month I realize), right?


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *Just got back from the Colonial office, with my new HD DVR! w00t! So try there if you haven't had any luck. The lady also mentioned that the Altamonte office just ran out of the 8300.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..on my pending transactions page at mybrighthouse.com it shows
> 
> 01/27/05 DVR INSTALLATION CHARGE $19.95 Charge
> 
> 
> When I picked up the box they said nothing of a charge, so if this goes through, I am going to have to fight it.*



I just called up the CSR and she said there is a $19.95 installation charge if the tech has to come to the house to do the installation.


If I were to pick it up locally then there is no charge, however if something goes wrong and I cannot get the HD DVR to work, then there is a $14.95 charge for the tech to come and fix the installation.


The CSR said too many people were picking up the HD DVRs locally and didn't know how to hook them up when they got home, so BHN had to send out techs to fix customer installation problems and that costs them money.


BHN is getting bigger and sadly they are now sticking it to the customer :-(


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NewtoHD_
> *A definite plus that I hadn't considered...
> 
> 
> Setting aside the obvious benefits that come along with having the DVR capability...how are people liking the box itself compared to the Pace box??*



I generally like the 8300HD over the Pace STB as I see better picture quality on SD channels. Also the 8300HD has an optical digital audio out that I can feed to my receiver. This allows the digital audio coax from my DVD to go directly to the receiver. Previously I had to go through a switch. I have not seen the glitches mentioned by others. In fact, I see less glitches than I saw with the Pace, although it was improving. I have perfect performance recording and playing back HD.


----------



## FlasHBurN

This might not be the best thread for this, but I am hoping someone here can help me.


I have noticed this problem since I had the Pace HD box. There is a faint white vertical line that scrolls horizontally across the screen. Now that I have my 8300 HD I still have the problem, but I think I have narrowed it down to only happening at 1080i mode.


This is using the DVI connection, but I also tried the component connection and I have the same problem. I was thinking it was the signal strength until today, then I paused a movie, and the band was still scrolling across the screen.


I am using a Sony 32inch 4:3 HDTV. Any ideas?


----------



## lowmazda

Wow. The main camera on the Magic game looks like crap. I've noticed this quite a few times. Compared to the ESPN game at MSG, the Sunshine Network looks bad. I don't want to hear the 720p vs 1080i debate either. I've seen games native on MSG-HD in 1080i when I lived in NY and they looked just as good, if not better then the ESPN feed. The other shots in the Magic game look better but that main camera doesn't look HD.


----------



## David_T

How can you tell how much storage you have left? Also, how do you get into the diag mode? I tried the select-exit button together with no success.


Thanks


----------



## the64gto

I got a call yesterday about scheduling my HD DVR, the girl @ BH told me that I could eigher pick up a unit myself or schedule a tech to come to the house. If a tech came to the house, they would also bring cables for hook up. If I picked the unit up myself, it did not include cables. Has anybody got an opinion on the BH cables or should I look to buy my own. I would think the cable would be more than $20?? I now have a normal DVR, it fits into my cabinet which is 17" wide, is the new HD DVR the same width???


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by David_T_
> *How can you tell how much storage you have left? Also, how do you get into the diag mode? I tried the select-exit button together with no success.
> 
> 
> Thanks*



Hold down Select-Exit on the front of the box until you see DIAG on the display of the box (Aprox 5 seconds). Depending on the channel that you are on, you might here a tone through your speakers to confirm it took. You can then hit Exit on the front of the box or tune to channel 611 to view diagnostic mode. Scroll down towards the end and you will see a section named "DVR AVFS". The space used/free will be on that screen.


It looks like the system holds 16.8g of space when you have no programming on it. If you check a clean system you can verify this. This is due to the tuners holding 8.4g a piece for their buffers.


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by the64gto_
> *I now have a normal DVR, it fits into my cabinet which is 17" wide, is the new HD DVR the same width???*



The 8300HD is 15.75" wide.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *This might not be the best thread for this, but I am hoping someone here can help me.
> 
> 
> I have noticed this problem since I had the Pace HD box. There is a faint white vertical line that scrolls horizontally across the screen. Now that I have my 8300 HD I still have the problem, but I think I have narrowed it down to only happening at 1080i mode.
> 
> 
> This is using the DVI connection, but I also tried the component connection and I have the same problem. I was thinking it was the signal strength until today, then I paused a movie, and the band was still scrolling across the screen.
> 
> 
> I am using a Sony 32inch 4:3 HDTV. Any ideas?*



If you see the white line on 2 different stb's with 2 different cables on 2 different inputs and you still see it moving when you pause the dvr then logic says it is your display having a problem with 1080i signals. The only other thing I can think of is maybe a ground loop but that would be visible on all the scan rates.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *If you see the white line on 2 different stb's with 2 different cables on 2 different inputs and you still see it moving when you pause the dvr then logic says it is your display having a problem with 1080i signals. The only other thing I can think of is maybe a ground loop but that would be visible on all the scan rates.*



That is what I am afraid of. I just don't know what I am going to do. This thing is too big for me to take anywhere to get serviced.


----------



## Barry928

Who knows a good in home TV service company?


----------



## aforlano




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Who knows a good in home TV service company?*



Technical Arts is about the only one I know in town that has any quality rep. I don't know anyone there personally, but I've referred customers to them in the past and not heard of any of them having issues.


See ya tomorrow!


Fred Forlano

Higher Definition


----------



## property33

I'm new to the DVR thing so I don't know if this was normal with others. With the 8300 I had to pause it while we were watching a recorded movie (Return of Pink Panther-love those movies!!). We had to pause for an extended phone call. I noticed after a couple minutes it went into a 'screensaver mode', shrunk the still to about the size of a PIP window and it started scooting around the screen. Nice surprise, preventing any potential burn in, etc.


----------



## thericky

anyone know what the Tuning section of the diag mode is for? it seems to be the only section where you can mess with options...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *That is what I am afraid of. I just don't know what I am going to do. This thing is too big for me to take anywhere to get serviced.*



Did you try calibrating your set? I would try this before calling a tech.


----------



## Barry928

Of course! Switch the scrolling white line selector to OFF.


----------



## rhinodad

Got the 8300hd installed today. So far only one issue. The pause live TV feature works perfectly on the HD tier of channels, but not on the analog. The screen goes grey (though the time bar appears with the "pause" symbol) and the only way to clear it is to change the channel. I'm using component inputs to a Hitachi RP set. Recording a program & playing it back works fine, though when I end the playback I have the grey screen and again have to change channels to clear it. Also does the same thing using an S-video input.


Wanted to see if anyone else has had this issue before I call BHN. Thanks.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maya68_
> *Did you try calibrating your set? I would try this before calling a tech.*



I figured it out. I turned the scrolling white bar selector to OFF (no really, I'm not kidding!).




http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...04#post5084004


----------



## Barry928

How strange. I will write this one down for the future. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Zampa

Well folks the BHN rep brought me my nice new shiny 8300HD PVR on Saturday!


It rocks. If you had any reservations about it go get it. The installer did NOT bring a DVI/HDMI adaptor like I had requested. So I picked one up at Best Buy for $29 - works like a charm.


This new PVR works like a charm. Menus and channel changes are much much faster. The new search by Title / Keyword to progam shows is infinitely better than the previous system. Picture quality is perfect on my 36" Sony 4:3 HDTV. Goes to 1080i for the HD channels with black letterboxing (perfect) and switches automatically to 480p for all other channels (woohoo!).


It was well worth the wait.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Of course! Switch the scrolling white line selector to OFF.*



Thank you.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *If you see the white line on 2 different stb's with 2 different cables on 2 different inputs and you still see it moving when you pause the dvr then logic says it is your display having a problem with 1080i signals. The only other thing I can think of is maybe a ground loop but that would be visible on all the scan rates.*



One other thing comes to mind (since it happened both on the Pace and the SA in 1080i mode) is that the vertical size is set too small or the vertical hold is set too far down. Some screens (like mine with the card) can adjust both verticals. if it it set wrongly you can see the the "information" lines which may appear to be a white line or snow (garbage in computerese). I won't go into full tech mode here, but there is a portion of the signal that is not meant to be viewed and that may be what he is seeing.


----------



## robincANADA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *I was watching a recorded HD show from SA8300 DVR while recording a second HD show. Got numerous picture freezes, blocks, and blank screens. Happened about a half dozen times. First time I've noticed this...not sure if first time I've been recording and accessing HD simultaneously.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this? It the amount of info in 2 HD things just too taxing for the machine, or is it something else? Is there some kind of memory that may be inadequate?
> 
> 
> Not a biggie, just a bit annoying after about the third time.*



we seem to be getting a lot of pixel problems here from Rogers on the 8300HD i have attached two picture taken from a recording of eneterprise friday


----------



## rhinodad

A little more info...this problem is only on the channels below 100. if I disable the 480i & 480p outputs on the STB I can record and/or pause live, but the playback is unwatchable. Lots of skips & blocks. BHN is coming out Friday to look at it.


> Quote:
> Got the 8300hd installed today. So far only one issue. The pause live TV feature works perfectly on the HD tier of channels, but not on the analog. The screen goes grey (though the time bar appears with the "pause" symbol) and the only way to clear it is to change the channel. I'm using component inputs to a Hitachi RP set. Recording a program & playing it back works fine, though when I end the playback I have the grey screen and again have to change channels to clear it. Also does the same thing using an S-video input.


----------



## Maya68

I noticed that if I set the SA8300HD to 720p (including all the other resolutions), I cannot see the Fox HD channel (I can hear it just fine though). All the other channels work fine. As soon as I remove the 720p option, Fox works just fine. Has anyone else seen this issue?


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry - thanks for setting up the very informative meeting Saturday. Phil was a great host and his presentation was excellent. It's nice to listen to someone who really knows his "stuff." It's amazing to see what technology is really out there - even if I can't afford most of it.







Your suggestion about a meeting on "audio" hopefully will happen in the near future. Keep up the good work. Don S.


----------



## Barry928

Don,


It was my pleasure to arrange the CFHDS meeting at TAW. My thanks to Phil and Russ who generously gave up most of their Saturday to educate our group. We are going to do an audio meeting next in late March. It will be designed to give members "ear training" so we can all learn what to listen for when evaluating speakers and audio hardware. The February meeting conflicts with the EH Expo which is running at the Orlando Convention Center February 24-26.

http://www.ehexpo.com/ 


To register for a free floor pass enter "iVITE" as the priority code.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maya68_
> *I noticed that if I set the SA8300HD to 720p (including all the other resolutions), I cannot see the Fox HD channel (I can hear it just fine though). All the other channels work fine. As soon as I remove the 720p option, Fox works just fine. Has anyone else seen this issue?*



Yes. I had the same problem with WFTV-DT (who also uses 720p) on my Panasonic RPTV, which will only accept 1080i or 540p on the HDMI input, or so they say. You need to have the 8300 convert the 720p to 1080i.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by the64gto_
> *I got a call yesterday about scheduling my HD DVR, the girl @ BH told me that I could eigher pick up a unit myself or schedule a tech to come to the house. If a tech came to the house, they would also bring cables for hook up. If I picked the unit up myself, it did not include cables. Has anybody got an opinion on the BH cables or should I look to buy my own. I would think the cable would be more than $20?? I now have a normal DVR, it fits into my cabinet which is 17" wide, is the new HD DVR the same width???*



The component and coax cables should be included when you pick up the HD box at the local office. I picked up an SA 8300 last week and an SA 3250 the week before and the cables were included.


I'm not sure what quality the cable are, but at least you get some.


----------



## Gilley

Speaking of cables to connect the SA8300, is there a difference between digital audio RCA cable and a very good quality (Monster) audio and/or video RCA cable? Does a digital coax allow higher bandwith, or is it a marketing tool to get more money out of you? I have previously used toslink optical audio cables (can you call them cables or should it be interconnects) and have little experience with digital coax.


----------



## the64gto

Thanks for the response Gilley, when I talked to the BH girl, I understood that she was talking about either a DVI or an HDMI cable and that was dependent on your HDTV. Not being that knowledgable about the interfaces yet, I noticed that some members of this form were looking for an adapter to go from one to the other. I think???? that an HDMI to HDMI cable would be the easiest and best if your HDTV supported that interface.


----------



## Gilley

She was right about the DVI and HDMI cables. They are not given out my BHN. I misunderstood your question. a DVI or HDMI cable would be the best picture, but I have had trouble with the HDCP "format not supported" error message, so I just use component for cable and DVI for the DVD player.


I just need some direction with the digital audio cable.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by the64gto_
> *I think???? that an HDMI to HDMI cable would be the easiest and best if your HDTV supported that interface.*



There is a known issue right now when using an HDMI to HDMI connection. If your display does not support 5.1 audio decoding then the 8300 switches to 2.0 audio on both the coaxial and optical audio outputs.


BHN, SA and Pioneer are working on the problem.


----------



## dgmayor

I"m on with Brighthouse right now and they're telling me that I CANNOT go to the Brighthouse location and swap boxes, and there IS a 20 dollar charge. WTF?


----------



## Gilley

I, among others, have gone to the BHN office to get the HD DVR. I didn't even swap boxes. I went and added one to my account. There is no charge to pick up a box.


----------



## Cruzer

Did the thread blow up? Can't believe nobody posted for 24 hours.



> Quote:
> I"m on with Brighthouse right now and they're telling me that I CANNOT go to the Brighthouse location and swap boxes, and there IS a 20 dollar charge. WTF?



I had a buddy a work who called and was told the same thing. Then he called again and got a different CSR and was told there was no charge. Incidently you don't have to go to your closest office.


----------



## ScottChez

Hello Orlando,


Im from the Omaha NE thread. Looks like we have the same problem. Emmis owns one of your stations (WKCF) in the area and they will not let them put there HD Channel on Cable as they want Money for a Free over the air channel.


Please help and Email Emmis and let them know what you think.


===============Pasted from the thread==============


Looks like over in the Omaha-Lincoln Ne Thread the Cox Cable Emmis issue is still alive.


Emmis pulled there CBS HD from Cox cable one year again demanding money for the free over the air channel.



Here is the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/show...&pagenumber=130 



Here is some info on who to Email- pated from the thread


Here are the EMAIL Addresses for the Top VPs at Emmis Corp (the ones who own KM3 and the ones who made them pull the HD).


Cut and Past Comma delimited:

[email protected] ,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] com,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]


(below is a line by line list)


Please Email them weekly and ask for the free HD channel to be put back on.




KM3 and Emmis one year ago said they pulled there HD Feed because cox was charging for it and making money on it.


Things have changed in the last year.


Now all cable systems in a Emmis area offer the Local HD channels FREE unscrambled via free QAM channels.


This means the Emmis reasoning is no longer valid. They have no reason to demand money for a FREE OVER THE AIR HD Signal.


After all the Government, our tax money gave them the channel. We should be able to watch it free over the air and free on cable.


It is time for Emmis to add KM3 HD back to Cox.



[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> Now all cable systems in a Emmis area offer the Local HD channels FREE unscrambled via free QAM channels.



I dream of this. Makes perfect sense to me. I posted about this a long time ago. I want to pay for basic cable and get the networks in HD (have built-in HD tuner). I DESPISE having to pay for digital cable when all I really want is HD networks (yes, I realize that I can get them OTA, but that's not the point).


Doesn't much matter any more b/c my wife is in love with the new DVR, so I would still have to have the digital cable package.


----------



## RichUF

Got my HDMI->DVI cable yesterday. Picture seems brighter than with component on the 8300. Initially I noticed picture looked darker when switching to the 8300 (someone mentioned 'crushing'). Not sure I notice that it's "better" just different. Probably not as much of a benefit for CRT.


No apparent issues when using this cable w/ my Hitachi RPCRT.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ScottChez_
> *Hello Orlando,
> 
> 
> Im from the Omaha NE thread. Looks like we have the same problem. Emmis owns one of your stations (WKCF) in the area and they will not let them put there HD Channel on Cable as they want Money for a Free over the air channel.*




What is he talking about? WKCF HD is own Brighthouse at least according to there website (BHN has not been installed yet for me).


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rolltide1017_
> *What is he talking about? WKCF HD is own Brighthouse at least according to there website (BHN has not been installed yet for me).*



WKCF-DT is on Bright House, but apparently isn't carried by Comcast and Adelphia in the Orlando area.


Michael


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *...No apparent issues when using this cable w/ my Hitachi RPCRT.*



sorry for quoting myself, buy I may have spoken too soon.


Barry928, if my Hitachi TV can output 5.1, does that mean it "supports 5.1 encoding", and thus I shouldn't have an issue with this glitch that you posted?


I'm doing HDMI->DVI. Can't test right now as audio system is down.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *sorry for quoting myself, buy I may have spoken too soon.
> 
> 
> Barry928, if my Hitachi TV can output 5.1, does that mean it "supports 5.1 encoding", and thus I shouldn't have an issue with this glitch that you posted?
> 
> 
> I'm doing HDMI->DVI. Can't test right now as audio system is down.*



AFAIK only displays using the HDMI to HDMI path have the problem. HDMI to DVI should not have a problem. If the tuner built in to your display can decode 5.1 then even if you were using an all HDMI path you would still not have a problem.


It is pretty simple to test. Tune to a known 5.1 channel like WFTV-DT and look at your audio display to see if it detects 5.1. If it says 2.0 then the 8300 is limiting the digital audio to 2.0 only. If you unplug the HDMI to your display and the audio switches back to 5.1 you have confirmed the problem.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *Maybe I am doing something wrong on my 4:3 TV. If I try the # key and change modes it will indeed zoom or stretch, but it only does it inside of the 16:9 screen, so if I am watching a 4:3 show, it cuts off the top and bottom, instead of just removing the top/bottom black bars.*



Anyone have any ideas? If I record say a 4:3 show on an HDTV channel I can't seem to get the right setting to let it display fullscreen. If I select any of the zoom settings it just zooms in letterbox, which still leaves bars on the top and bottom of my 4:3 display.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rolltide1017_
> *What is he talking about? WKCF HD is on Brighthouse at least according to there website (BHN has not been installed yet for me).*



What he is talking about is the future for the Central Florida market. Emmis will insist on payment from the cable companies for their digital channel. The only thing preventing our market from the conflict is the contract currently in place. When the contract expires you can expect WKCF-DT to go off the BHN cable system because Emmis will demand payment and BHN will refuse.


Scott from Omaha lives in a market where this has already happened and he cannot receive CBS in HD on cable because Emmis has pulled the channel seeking payment. This is a difficult issue because cable charges us for the HD broadcast channels and the broadcasters want some of that money.


----------



## rolltide1017

Well that just sucks! All this fighting and bickering has HD by the throat. It will never take off with the masses if greedy companies don't let the content grow. It seems that half of the industry is pulling for HD but the other half is pushing against it and resisting change. Unfortunately it is us the end users who are getting screwed. The only good thing for us is that WKCF is WB18 and nothing of any value comes on that station IMHO.


Chris


----------



## DravenGSX

Unfortunately, the sale of Voom (and most likely Voom's demise) is also an indication that the market isn't ready for HD yet.


And correct me if I'm wrong, but Brighthouse does not charge us for the local broadcast HD channels.


----------



## Barry928

BHN does not charge you for the local HD channels as a line item but you do have to buy digital cable to receive the channels. I am not taking a side in this issue, only reporting the conflict.


----------



## skellyo

Does anyone know when the current contract with WKCF-DT expires? I'd like to know when I'll have to buy an OTA receiver or switch to satellite.


I, for one, hope that BHN is able to overcome this obstacle as CBS is the main HD channel we watch on a regular basis.


----------



## rolltide1017

WKCF-DT is not CBS it is WB18


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *Maybe I am doing something wrong on my 4:3 TV. If I try the # key and change modes it will indeed zoom or stretch, but it only does it inside of the 16:9 screen, so if I am watching a 4:3 show, it cuts off the top and bottom, instead of just removing the top/bottom black bars.*



Anyone have any ideas? If I record say a 4:3 show on an HDTV channel I can't seem to get the right setting to let it display fullscreen. If I select any of the zoom settings it just zooms in letterbox, which still leaves bars on the top and bottom of my 4:3 display.


----------



## Zampa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *Anyone have any ideas? If I record say a 4:3 show on an HDTV channel I can't seem to get the right setting to let it display fullscreen. If I select any of the zoom settings it just zooms in letterbox, which still leaves bars on the top and bottom of my 4:3 display.*



Go into Settings (Press SETTINGS on remote) then I think you have to go to More Settings then scroll down to Output Types or something like that - it's right under Aspect Ratio. Then make sure that 480p and 1080i are both selected/bulleted - Then when you change channels the regular 4:3 channels should be fullscreen, while the true HDTV shows on the HD channels will be widescreen letterbox.


Works great for me that way on my 36" Sony HDTV.


Hope that helps.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Zampa_
> *Go into Settings (Press SETTINGS on remote) then I think you have to go to More Settings then scroll down to Output Types or something like that - it's right under Aspect Ratio. Then make sure that 480p and 1080i are both selected/bulleted - Then when you change channels the regular 4:3 channels should be fullscreen, while the true HDTV shows on the HD channels will be widescreen letterbox.
> 
> 
> Works great for me that way on my 36" Sony HDTV.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.*




That isn't what I need though. I am talking about 4:3 shows, shown on a 16:9 HDTV channel. I want to be able to zoom those on my 4:3 tv.


The only way I have found is to disable all output settings except for 480p. Is there an easier way, so I don't have to keep switching output settings back and forth.


----------



## Impala1ss

HAd an interesting experience last night. I got a call from Brighthouse, from I think she said she was a "technical supervisor." She told me that they monitor the internet boards to see what customers are saying about their service. SHe said she saw that I had written a post (mid-January) telling about the poor experience I had had getting my first HD-DVR box installed.


We had a long talk about their contractor service and the problem I had. She apologized and said they were trying to resolve the issues.


I find it interesting that they are reading our posts and hope they are learning what we are interested in; it can only help all of us.


How did she get my name and phone number from my User Name?


----------



## skellyo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rolltide1017_
> *WKCF-DT is not CBS it is WB18*




Duh! What was I thinking?


I guess I got confused based on the guy from NE stating Emmis owns WKCF in our area and had pulled CBS-HD in their area.


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Impala1ss_
> *HAd an interesting experience last night. I got a call from Brighthouse, from I think she said she was a "technical supervisor." She told me that they monitor the internet boards to see what customers are saying about their service. SHe said she saw that I had written a post (mid-January) telling about the poor experience I had had getting my first HD-DVR box installed.
> 
> 
> We had a long talk about their contractor service and the problem I had. She apologized and said they were trying to resolve the issues.
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that they are reading our posts and hope they are learning what we are interested in; it can only help all of us.
> 
> 
> How did she get my name and phone number from my User Name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Were you #72 on the list? If so, that is how.


----------



## houselog442

For those of you who live in the Ocala area, and may have Cox cable ocala (dont know why, since brighthouse orlando blows away cox cable gainesville-ocala in terms of HD content) there is now a Gainesville Fl OTA and cox cable thread.


----------



## Tachy

Yes, the major cable companies seem to monitor this forum. About 3 years ago I had many problems with comcast in philadelphia. They were just getting started with HD, and they kept sending guys out to my house to "fix" it EVERY weekend. About 10 weeks later when it was not working, and I was very frustrated (since about every other weekend they were either late or did not show up at all). They would not return my phone calls to the local Comcast office. I posted some complaints online. I got a private email from a Comcast exectutive from a nearby state, who made some phone calls........and got my HD working (after all those visits to my house, and 10 weekends ruined, they fixed something on their end, some switch at the central office, and it worked fine after that. Long story short (or not so short).......many cable support people don't really care......but a few really are helpful and do.


----------



## Tachy

I have not read this entire thread, so if it is in here..........I apologize, but I see someone mentioned CBS above...........comcast in philadelphia never carried CBS. Down here it seems to be BHN not carrying NBC. Does anyone know or have any estimate as to when we might expect NBC to come on board? I am in Tampa area, and have BHN?


----------



## PeterShipp

Tampa does not have NBC because the local affiliate has refused to sign a retransmission agreement with Bright House. You should post that question on the Tampa thread or at www.tampahdtv.com


----------



## Tachy

I did post it on that thread but it went unanswered. Hmmmm.......so I guess that means that Brighthouse in Orlando carries all 3 networks?


----------



## Barry928

Tachy


Interesting that you don't consider PBS, FOX, WB or UPN to be networks. Yes, BHN in Orlando has contracts for all 7 networks.


----------



## Tachy

Through most of my life, there were only 3 major networks. I guess you could say that fox now perhaps is a fourth. I do watch probably more PBS than the average person, but honestly would not put wb, upn as one of the major networks. I guess I still remember the days when you had NBC, CBS, and ABC, and then had 4 or 5 lesser channels on UHF (that you had to tune in manually) (boy do I feel old!)


In any event, I do hope NBC resolves the contract dispute in the not so distant future, so perhaps I could watch west wing in HD. It is one of the few "network" shows I watch regularly.


Here we only get CBS, ABC, Fox, Discovery, TNT in HD.....along with premium channels HBO, SHO, INHD, HDNet, and ESPN-HD, but that selection is much better than what we had just a few years ago.


and I don't fully get the logic.....since if NBC is not in HD in this area......I might choose to watch something else, due to better sound/picture. I would think NBC would want their shows in HD so that more people would watch..... (but I am sure there is more to it than that)


----------



## Barry928

The contract dispute with the NBC affiliate in tampa could easily go on for quite a long time. You might buy one of the cheaper ATSC off air tuners to watch West Wing.


----------



## Tachy

Do you have any suggestions for reasonable off air tuners that would work with a pioneer PRO610HD, as well as an ota antenna perhaps that would work indoors since I live in a highrise condo? Also, are they usually returnable if I cannot get a reasonable picture?


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tachy_
> *Do you have any suggestions for reasonable off air tuners that would work with a pioneer PRO610HD, as well as an ota antenna perhaps that would work indoors since I live in a highrise condo? Also, are they usually returnable if I cannot get a reasonable picture?*



Circuit City has a good selection of off air tuners. They also have a great return policy.


----------



## Tachy

I know very little about tuners/antennas, any suggestions for one that would work inside my condo?


----------



## thewired1

Has anyone recently picked up a HD DVR at an office location? I've been calling for ~2 weeks and they keep telling me they are "out of stock". One CSR told me it would be March before they had anymore!


Also, for those who picked up the unit at the office can you confrim:

1. No installation charge.

2. No cables supplied.


Many thanks.

Ed


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Tachy_
> *I know very little about tuners/antennas, any suggestions for one that would work inside my condo?*



Try these threads for antenna recommendations:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=tampa 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=tampa 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=381623 




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thewired1_
> *Has anyone recently picked up a HD DVR at an office location? I've been calling for ~2 weeks and they keep telling me they are "out of stock". One CSR told me it would be March before they had anymore!
> 
> 
> Also, for those who picked up the unit at the office can you confrim:
> 
> 1. No installation charge.
> 
> 2. No cables supplied.
> 
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Ed*



I picked up an HD DVR at the Altamonte office the last week of January. There was no talk of an installation charge (no tech has to go to your house) and component cables were provided. No DVI or HDMI cables are provided.


----------



## RichUF

Didn't see that this has been posted yet...


When I power off either my TV or my SA8300, when powering back on there is a block of picture in the center of the screen missing until you change channels. It looks like a rectangle with one of the corners missing...kind of an "L" shape. This has only started happening over this last weekend. I changed to HDMI over a week ago, but didn't notice this issue until days later. It doesn't matter if I set the TV to turn on to an HD or standard channel.


Because is also happens when I leave the SA8300 on and just turn TV on and off, I'm thinking it has something to do with the HDMI/DVI handshake thing.


Any ideas?


----------



## Cruzer

I've noticed something like that also. I didn't take notice of under what conditions it occurs though.


----------



## thewired1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *Try these threads for antenna recommendations:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=tampa
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=tampa
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=381623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up an HD DVR at the Altamonte office the last week of January. There was no talk of an installation charge (no tech has to go to your house) and component cables were provided. No DVI or HDMI cables are provided.*



I just got back from the BHN office near my job (S Orange Ave) and was told they will NOT be handing out any more HD-DVR boxes at the offices. They will NOT be receiving any boxes in the offices. The ONLY way to get one is the register ONLINE or via PHONE and have one installed. Once registered, you will be entered on a "list" and will be notified once they are available. Also, there is a required installation charge of $19.30 to have it installed.


Guess I missed the onsite pick-up/no install charge! Darn


----------



## JH2003

A Brighthouse promo on TV this weekend said that a DVR installation was "free". I thought they were advertising the HD DVR.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thewired1_
> *I just got back from the BHN office near my job (S Orange Ave) and was told they will NOT be handing out any more HD-DVR boxes at the offices. They will NOT be receiving any boxes in the offices. The ONLY way to get one is the register ONLINE or via PHONE and have one installed. Once registered, you will be entered on a "list" and will be notified once they are available. Also, there is a required installation charge of $19.30 to have it installed.
> 
> 
> Guess I missed the onsite pick-up/no install charge! Darn*




If that's the case, then I no longer want one. I know we have it good here with the HD we have available, but I"m totally sick of dealing with BHN, as I've never had a good experience with them, whether it's been TV issues, internet issues, billing issues etc.


----------



## thewired1

It was explained to me that there was a lot of people who were interested in HD-DVR... Some people pre-signed up (I don't know where or how). When the units finally came in, everyone ran to an office to get one. People who were not on the list got one and those who were waiting the longest got screwed... Or so I was told. The should have handled it better, plain and simple.


Im personlly going to keep an eye out for the comercial... see if I can get "free installation of DVR"....


----------



## templeofdoom

(sorry if this is off-topic, although not HDTV related, it is BHN local)


Anybody taken the bait for BHN's new phone service (part of "Digital Combo Plus")?


CSR on the phone indicates it is technically voice-over-ip, although it does not affect your cable modem service, since the equipment installs before the cable modem equipment.


Overall, I'm skeptical of VOIP quality, and I use my broadband pretty heavily at times. But the unlimited long distance and local service sounds fairly attractive for the price.


Curious as to anybody else's real-life assessment...


edit: found a useful doc with FAQ here: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/custome...e_Brochure.pdf


----------



## property33

Our 8300 started doing that occasionally too, you change the channel and you're good to go. Annoying, but no biggie. I wonder what's causing it.....

Jim

"When I power off either my TV or my SA8300, when powering back on there is a block of picture in the center of the screen missing until you change channels. It looks like a rectangle with one of the corners missing...kind of an "L" shape. This has only started happening over this last weekend. I changed to HDMI over a week ago, but didn't notice this issue until days later. It doesn't matter if I set the TV to turn on to an HD or standard channel."


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *Didn't see that this has been posted yet...
> 
> 
> When I power off either my TV or my SA8300, when powering back on there is a block of picture in the center of the screen missing until you change channels. It looks like a rectangle with one of the corners missing...kind of an "L" shape. This has only started happening over this last weekend. I changed to HDMI over a week ago, but didn't notice this issue until days later. It doesn't matter if I set the TV to turn on to an HD or standard channel.
> 
> 
> Because is also happens when I leave the SA8300 on and just turn TV on and off, I'm thinking it has something to do with the HDMI/DVI handshake thing.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?*



RichUF,

Yes, I've noticed the same glitch. It's puzzling, but no biggie!!


HAS ANYONE NOTICED THIS............


While watching something via HDMI (I'm using HDMI to HDMI), either live or recorded, on occasion the screen will develop 'green snow', and the audio disappears. This only happens on the HDMI output, the component output is OK.

The green snow remains even when turning the 8300 off, but goes away when unplugging the HDMI and plugging it back in. Sometimes the picture and sound will return, sometimes it won't, or takes a long time.


Glad I have the component output to fall back on!


----------



## ddeloach

BHN Digital Phone Service works well, as advertised. We started using about one month ago. No problems, no complaints.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ddeloach_
> *BHN Digital Phone Service works well, as advertised. We started using about one month ago. No problems, no complaints.*



Thanks ddeloach for the reply. That's what I was looking for!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Motham_
> *RichUF,
> 
> Yes, I've noticed the same glitch. It's puzzling, but no biggie!!
> 
> 
> HAS ANYONE NOTICED THIS............
> 
> 
> While watching something via HDMI (I'm using HDMI to HDMI), either live or recorded, on occasion the screen will develop 'green snow', and the audio disappears. This only happens on the HDMI output, the component output is OK.
> 
> The green snow remains even when turning the 8300 off, but goes away when unplugging the HDMI and plugging it back in. Sometimes the picture and sound will return, sometimes it won't, or takes a long time.
> 
> 
> Glad I have the component output to fall back on!*



This is a classic HDCP handshake problem. If you get digital snow or the HDCP warning message please post here what model display you own, what causes the loss of handshake (change inputs, power down...etc), and what you have to do to reset the HDCP path (unplug hdmi, power cycle, reboot 8300). I will collect the info and pass it up the line to BHN engineering for a 8300 firmware update.



I will start.


Display: InFocus 7200 converting HDMI to DVI


HDCP problem 1: To initially aquire the HDCP handshake I must first power up my display and then reboot the SA8300. If I change inputs (switch to component) the warning message appears and I must reboot again. Unplugging and replugging the HDMI cable will not re-aquire the HDCP handshake.


HDCP problem 2: When viewing channels in 480p digital snow will flash and after a few minutes fill the screen fulltime. Only changing to a HD channel will reset the HDCP handshake.


Status: Problems reported to BHN on 1/21/05. SA and Pioneer are investigating.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *This is a classic HDCP handshake problem. If you get digital snow or the HDCP warning message please post here what model display you own, what causes the loss of handshake (change inputs, power down...etc), and what you have to do to reset the HDCP path (unplug hdmi, power cycle, reboot 8300). I will collect the info and pass it up the line to BHN engineering for a 8300 firmware update.
> 
> 
> 
> I will start.
> 
> 
> Display: InFocus 7200 converting HDMI to DVI
> 
> 
> HDCP problem 1: To initially aquire the HDCP handshake I must first power up my display and then reboot the SA8300. If I change inputs (switch to component) the warning message appears and I must reboot again. Unplugging and replugging the HDMI cable will not re-aquire the HDCP handshake.
> 
> 
> HDCP problem 2: When viewing channels in 480p digital snow will flash and after a few minutes fill the screen fulltime. Only changing to a HD channel will reset the HDCP handshake.
> 
> 
> Status: Problems reported to BHN on 1/21/05. SA and Pioneer are investigating.*



Hi Barry928,

Thanks for responding.


Display: Panasonic PT-47XD64 RPTV, w/component and HDMI inputs.


HDCP problem: I don't have to do anything to cause the handshake problem, it will suddenly appear while watching. It occurs while watching live programming or a recorded program.

The only one that I've seen is the snow. I've never gotten any warning messages indicating a handshake problem. Sometimes the display will return on it's own after a couple of seconds, sometimes it will take a little longer than a couple of seconds, and other times it won't return at all. I've tried several different methods to reestablish the handshake, including, disconnecting the HDMI, rebooting the 8300 with and without the display connected. To date, I haven't seen any methods that will conclusively restore the display.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *(sorry if this is off-topic, although not HDTV related, it is BHN local)
> 
> 
> Anybody taken the bait for BHN's new phone service (part of "Digital Combo Plus")?
> 
> 
> CSR on the phone indicates it is technically voice-over-ip, although it does not affect your cable modem service, since the equipment installs before the cable modem equipment.
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm skeptical of VOIP quality, and I use my broadband pretty heavily at times. But the unlimited long distance and local service sounds fairly attractive for the price.
> 
> 
> Curious as to anybody else's real-life assessment...
> 
> 
> edit: found a useful doc with FAQ here: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/custome...e_Brochure.pdf *



I was a beta tester for another service. It was fantastic. Voice quality was equal to my local carrier. Do not hesitate to give it a try.


-Tony


----------



## Maya68

Are they covering 911 notification of your address? I hesitate to change over because in the event that we (us or the kids) are unable to speak to a 911 operator, just calling the number and leaving the line open will get someone out to our house.


Also, it doesn't seem much cheaper than regular phone service. Am I missing something?


----------



## pweldon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlasHBurN_
> *My mistake, I meant the SATA plug. So has anyone tried an external SATA drive on it yet?*



I just received a follow-up phone call from a BH service representative regarding a couple of questions I had asked. Here is the current information on SATA and HDMI 5.1 Channel Dolby Digital per the representative.


1) The SATA port for an expansion hard drive has not been enabled by Scientific Atlanta yet. The BH representative told me they have plans to turn it on via a software update (no estimated date).


2) 5.1 Channel Dolby Digital sound is not enabled throught the HDMI port yet and the 8300 manuals setting instructions for this relate to SARA software, not the Toshiba Passport software used by BH. The BH representative said all parties are working on a software update to implement 5.1 digital sound through the HDMI port.


They have the makings of a great product but it looks like several months before everything is worked out.


Regards, Pete


----------



## Gator5000e

Sorry to yank this portion of the thread, but has anyone heard of what, if any, HD channels BHN will be adding? I recall someone, maybe Greg, saying one or two new National HD channels were to be added in the first quarter.


Thanks for any news.


----------



## RichUF

Is there any reason why I should select anything other than 1080i output by the SA8300 to my RPCRT? Is the upconverter in the SA decent? If not sent 1080i, my Hitachi will convert 480i & 480p to 1080i (or 540p, user selectable), and will convert 720p to 1080i.


Not sure I see the benefit of feeding my TV anything but 1080i. Anyone know of one?



(I suppose I could ask this over in hardware. Asking here since much of discussion recently is about SA8300)


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *I was a beta tester for another service. It was fantastic. Voice quality was equal to my local carrier. Do not hesitate to give it a try.
> 
> 
> -Tony*



The BH phone service should be great. They are using QOS to make sure voice packets receive priority over other data. They are splitting the voice data over multiple channels to make sure if one channel is congested it can ride the other. In theory VoIP will use up your bandwidth, no matter how or where it is connected to your cable modem. The reality is a voice call will use less than 32k/sec for the first call and even less for each additional (at this point BH is only offering 1 line).


They are offering 911 service, and unlike other Internet phone services, your phone call is much more controlled in that they know where the service is terminating.


Also, unlike other VoIP service, the voice data never goes on the Internet, so it will never be subject to congestion outside their network. The data only rides BH's IP network. It is pulled over to their class III switch in Tampa to connect to the PSTN so it never goes on the public Internet.


The ONLY downside I can think of is power. The EMTA that you will get has a built in battery as well as a space for a user supplied second battery (if it's an ARRIS model) The problem is that if the power goes out for a prolonged period of time, IE a hurricane, you might be out of luck. Also, even if you happen to have a generator, BH's network needs power not just at their head end like the phone company, but through out the cable plant up to within a few hundred feet from your home.


My opinion, its a great service, especially for those additional lines in the home.


----------



## pweldon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *Is there any reason why I should select anything other than 1080i output by the SA8300 to my RPCRT? Is the upconverter in the SA decent? If not sent 1080i, my Hitachi will convert 480i & 480p to 1080i (or 540p, user selectable), and will convert 720p to 1080i.
> 
> 
> Not sure I see the benefit of feeding my TV anything but 1080i. Anyone know of one?
> *



My experimentation with the 8300 on BH Orlando indicates that turning on only 720p and 1080i offers the best upconvertion results of 480i. I think native 720p programming looks best at 720p rather than 1080i but it is subjective. I can't tell the difference between 480p upconverted to 720p.


(My TV accepts all four formats.)


Regards, Pete


----------



## pweldon

For all BH customers who have an HD Cable Box..........


BH Customer Service monitors this thread so please respond to this message, letting them know whether you agree or disagree with the following observation.


After just a month with an HD signal it is painfully apparent that EVERY CABLE CHANNEL SHOULD BE DELIVERED IN THE 480p FORMAT AT A MINIMUM.


It is time for BH to go full digital.


Regards, Pete


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *The BH phone service should be great. They are using QOS to make sure voice packets receive priority over other data. They are splitting the voice data over multiple channels to make sure if one channel is congested it can ride the other. In theory VoIP will use up your bandwidth, no matter how or where it is connected to your cable modem. The reality is a voice call will use less than 32k/sec for the first call and even less for each additional (at this point BH is only offering 1 line).
> 
> 
> They are offering 911 service, and unlike other Internet phone services, your phone call is much more controlled in that they know where the service is terminating.
> 
> 
> Also, unlike other VoIP service, the voice data never goes on the Internet, so it will never be subject to congestion outside their network. The data only rides BH's IP network. It is pulled over to their class III switch in Tampa to connect to the PSTN so it never goes on the public Internet.
> 
> 
> The ONLY downside I can think of is power. The EMTA that you will get has a built in battery as well as a space for a user supplied second battery (if it's an ARRIS model) The problem is that if the power goes out for a prolonged period of time, IE a hurricane, you might be out of luck. Also, even if you happen to have a generator, BH's network needs power not just at their head end like the phone company, but through out the cable plant up to within a few hundred feet from your home.
> 
> 
> My opinion, its a great service, especially for those additional lines in the home.*



WOW! Excellent assessment, Peter. Thanks a million!

Where'd you get all that inside scoop? Certainly not from a normal customer service rep on the phone?!


For me, it sounds like probably a good fit for a second phone line, and to use for the unlimited long distance.


----------



## Gator5000e

Will it work with an alarm system?


----------



## Kid_Digital_NYC

Everyone inquiring about Bright House Digital Phone would do well to check out the VOIP forum at www.broadbandreports.com instead of hijacking this thread.


----------



## ddeloach

Gator5000e: works with my alarm system. Required a service call for some minor programming.


----------



## PeterShipp




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kid_Digital_NYC_
> *Everyone inquiring about Bright House Digital Phone would do well to check out the VOIP forum at www.broadbandreports.com instead of hijacking this thread.*



I hardly think discussing BH services on a local BH thread is hijacking.


----------



## Kid_Digital_NYC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by PeterShipp_
> *I hardly think discussing BH services on a local BH thread is hijacking.*



Isn't this thread located in the "AVS Forum > HDTV > Local HDTV Info and Reception" forum?


Somehow I don't see how digital phone relates to local HDTV reception.


I'm simply directing people to where they're most likely to get answers to their specific concerns.


----------



## Gator5000e

Sorry to yank this portion of the thread, but has anyone heard of what, if any, HD channels BHN will be adding? I recall someone, maybe Greg, saying one or two new National HD channels were to be added in the first quarter.


Thanks for any news.


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *This is a classic HDCP handshake problem. If you get digital snow or the HDCP warning message please post here what model display you own, what causes the loss of handshake (change inputs, power down...etc), and what you have to do to reset the HDCP path (unplug hdmi, power cycle, reboot 8300). ...*



I got a reboot last night on the 8300. I was experimenting with output formats, and selected all four outputs in settings. I was scrolling though channels, and got to the first 'on demand' channel (can't remember number) and got hung up, seemingly as the output was changing from one format to another. Got lots of flickering, a screen full of snow, and then an auto reboot of the 8300.


My TV: Hitachi 65XWX20b, connected to the 8300 via HDMI->DVI. (for now...may go back to component as HDMI seems buggy)


Some observations (not all related to the reboot): It is PAINFULLY slow when the SA8300 switches between output formats. This was part of the reason I asked the question about benefits of selecting all four output options. This stinks, b/c I do believe, based on my eye only (which is really all that matters







), that my Hitachi does a better job at upconverting 480i and 480p to 1080i than the SA830 does. I can't tell any difference from 720p (and I didn't expect to).


As cool as HD-DVR is, I am ONCE AGAIN disappointed by how quirky the hardware and software is. I hated my first HD box from BHN, and I'm not thrilled with this one (although overall satisfied). I'm not an engineer, but it just seems like it should be better than this







I am going to leave it to the SA8300 to upconvert everything to 1080i, at the expense of PQ, as this is the only way to make channel surfing bearable. Plus that was the wife's orders










SA can put it in a slick, sliver package (wish it were black anyways), but can't fool me with sub-par hardware and buggy software







Still, I'm not going to send it back, and I acknowledge that it is my best option.


----------



## Barry928

Rich,


DVI does not support 480i. Do not select that option in the menu unless you are using an HDMI to HDMI or component video path.


----------



## RichUF

Oops, my bad...learned something new. Thanks for the tip...maybe that was the problem, although when 480i selected the picture still displayed properly. hmmmm


I suppose that could have had something to do with the reboot, but it doesn't matter as I can not wait that long for a channel change even with just 480p/720p/1080i selected. I'm leaving it at 1080i for now.


----------



## Barry928

Yours is not the first case I have read where 480i DVI sort of works even though the standard does support it. On my rig 480i over DVI locked up everything and timed out to the HDCP warning screen.


Anyone else having to reset HDMI?


I ISF calibrated a Samsung HLP-5063 this weekend that had to unplug the HDMI cable everytime they switched sources to re-establish the HDCP handshake. Please post your model of display if you are using the same kind of workaround so I can submit the info to BHN engineering.


----------



## NewtoHD

Anyone have any updates on the HD DVR boxes and if any of the BHN offices have them available for pick up? Don't really want to pay the $20 install fee as I never had to when I changed out to the PACE box. Or since BHN uses the info they get from the posts in here, maybe they could offer some sort of waiver on the install to those who post in here??? I'm sure most of the information they acquire from us in here is very valuable to them!!!


Also, have a Toshiba 57H83 Cinema Series, anyone have any experiences (good or bad) with the new HD DVR on this or similar TVs?? I believe this TV only has the DVI and Component interfaces, based on what I'm reading, is my best option to hook up the DVR with a DVI cable utilizing a HDMI-DVI adaptor? Any good suggestions on where to pick the cable and adaptor up that is decent enough quality at a reasonable price??


As always, thank you for all of the invaluable information I get from in here from everyone!!!


BTW, any updates for us Greg??


----------



## RichUF

 Monoprice.com is a good source for an inexpensive HDMI->DVI cable. Should work fine with your set.


I'm not convinced that the digital connection (HDMI->DVI) looks any better than the analog one (component) on my CRT-RPTV, but this is rather subjective.


Rich


----------



## DravenGSX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgmayor_
> *If that's the case, then I no longer want one. I know we have it good here with the HD we have available, but I"m totally sick of dealing with BHN, as I've never had a good experience with them, whether it's been TV issues, internet issues, billing issues etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I realize this probably isn't a very popular sentiment around here, but I agree with you. It was one headache after another trying to get information and an install for this box. BHN /really/ blew it.


If they would just share information with their CSRs, it would make life a whole lot easier. I'm pretty fed up as well. If Voom wasn't on its way out, I would've already switched.


----------



## mwk

I saw a commerical last night fot Direc TV that I thought said they were launching 2 sats the would give 150 Hi Def channels.


Did I hear this right


----------



## RichUF

SA8300 rebooted itself again yesterday. This time it was on one channel, not while surfing through. Output was set at 1080i. Was unprovoked as far as I can tell.


----------



## DravenGSX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mwk_
> *I saw a commerical last night fot Direc TV that I thought said they were launching 2 sats the would give 150 Hi Def channels.
> 
> 
> Did I hear this right*



I believe the advertisement says "Up to xxx channels." Meaning that they will have the bandwidth, not necessarily the programming.



RichUF: Software update? What time did it reboot itself?


----------



## RichUF

mid-afternoon


I would think that they'd pick a better time for a software update. 2AM perhaps? I dunno.


----------



## DravenGSX

Agreed. It was guess.


Mine hasn't rebooted while I'm watching it so far.


The Pace box used to every once in a while. I always just assumed it was from a software push.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> I saw a commerical last night fot Direc TV that I thought said they were launching 2 sats the would give 150 Hi Def channels.



yeh, I saw this commercial too, but I think the number of channels stated was 1500 not 150 -- now that's a lot of bandwidth!


----------



## dgmayor

Speaking of commercials (and it's totally off topic), but during the superbowl there was a good amount of HD commercials (including the one mentioned above for DirectTV), however, I"m now seeing these same commercials on HD channels, during HD programming, in SD. What's the point of making them in HD if you're not going to continuously run them in HD?


----------



## Cruzer

My 8300 has never rebooted that I've noticed. I'm not home during the day though. My wife DVRs soaps in the afternoon 1-2:30pm. She hasn't mentioned a problem either.


And


Someone mentioned the wish for BH to go full digital. This should be in a FAQ somewhere because it comes up so often. Somebody correct me if I misspeak.

BH doesn't have the bandwidth to rebroadcast all the analog channels in digital. Also they can not shut down the analog pipe although they would love to because I would guess 90% of the TV's out there would no longer get a picture. Alot of people wouldn't want a box even if you gave it to them for free. I, like many people, have multiple TV's but only 1 or 2 STBs.

Unfortunately, it will probably be a long time before the analog pipe gets shut off.


----------



## Deric

sorry to get off the HD DVR topic...


Does anyone know if the "HD Special Events" channel 1000 will be used for anything other than a few Magic games a year? I was thinking about this because of the Orlando Predators game tonight. Its being shown locally on Sunshine Network and nationally on INHD. I'm sure the INHD broadcast will be blacked out locally tonight and people here will be forced to watch on analog sunshine. Maybe whoever is behind this channel could show the HD feed locally?? not sure how this all works.


searched for "special events" and "predators" in this thread and nothing came up, so keep your skirts on if this has already been asked, thanks.


----------



## JH2003

I have not yet, to my knowledge, had a reboot of the SA 8300HD. However, three errors have occurred. A recording of Gilmore Girls for my wife ended at 46 minutes for a 60 minute show. Also, 'Lost' was set up to record, but did not. Another WB show recorded, but had no sound. Other recordings for those nights were ok. We teach on those nights and were not at home and there were no signs of a power outage.


----------



## pweldon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cruzer_
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned the wish for BH to go full digital. This should be in a FAQ somewhere because it comes up so often. Somebody correct me if I misspeak.
> 
> BH doesn't have the bandwidth to rebroadcast all the analog channels in digital. Also they can not shut down the analog pipe although they would love to because I would guess 90% of the TV's out there would no longer get a picture. Alot of people wouldn't want a box even if you gave it to them for free. I, like many people, have multiple TV's but only 1 or 2 STBs.
> 
> Unfortunately, it will probably be a long time before the analog pipe gets shut off. [/b]



I'm the guy. I was not suggesting that BH drop 480i transmissions but that they offer all channels in at least 480p. I do not believe the bandwidth issues are what they seem. The transition to full digital will happen and I think customers should urge BH toward that goal, perhaps offering dual digital/analog transmission of one new channel or set of channels per quarter.


I believe content owners will have an interest in moving to digital because users will pick the digital equivalent. For example, if CNN is 720p and Foxnews is 480i which one will you watch (setting aside any politically strident users)? Digital is and will change viewing habits, alone.


There is a ton of garbage content poured into the bucket BH delivers, most paid for by the highest bidder, not requested by the paying customer. What if we, the customers, told them what WE want?


Lastly, this "choice" issue will get hotter as TV is delivered over IP. Want to watch the October 15, 2003 episode of CSI, in 1080i, with digital Dolby, right now, without advertisements, for 25 cents? Say goodby to traditional Cable TV service and their business model.


I say to BH that you should lead, not follow. Serve your customers well and you will prosper.


Regards, Pete


----------



## mike.cf

I am not sure if anyone posted this but, are there discrete codes for the 8300hd?


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mike.cf_
> *I am not sure if anyone posted this but, are there discrete codes for the 8300hd?*



I haven't seen any discrete codes, but I did get some good Pronto ccfs from remotecentral.com. I "leveraged" somebody's layout for the 8300HD, and it works great.


Not sure what remote you're using, but remotecentral.com seems to be the most complete source for codes and configs for popular devices, both the universal remotes and the devices.


----------



## RichUF

Got another reboot this morning on the SA8300. Becoming a bit too frequent for my liking.


Anyone think this is an HDMI issue?


----------



## Gilley

My old SD DVR (what was it, the SA 8000?) used to auto reboot alot but stopped once I gave it more breathing room. I think it was getting too hot. I didn't have any more problems after that. It's something to consider.


----------



## Dougie

I picked up the 8300 this am in melb. They included component cables and analog audio cables, although they are the cheap ones they'll work ok till I pick up a hdmi to dvi. They wanted $50.00 for hdmi-hdmi. She said that is what they pay for them and it's a really good deal. heh. Otherwise, she was a very nice, cordial csr. I didn't even ask about a charge but I'll dispute an install charge if I have too.


----------



## thewired1

Dougie, did BHN call you or did you just stop by?

Thanks.


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *My old SD DVR (what was it, the SA 8000?) used to auto reboot alot but stopped once I gave it more breathing room. I think it was getting too hot. I didn't have any more problems after that. It's something to consider.*



Funny, that's the exact same thing that the BHN rep at the mall kiosk suggested. Of course, I trust your experience while not expecting anything factual out of him










My 8300 is on top of my DVD player, and has nothing on top of it. I can move it, but I'm pretty sure it's not getting hot.


Got yet another reboot again last night. This time I'm particularly irritated because I was in the middle of recording something







I was kind of surprised that after reboot it started to record the show again, so I guess all is not lost.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *Funny, that's the exact same thing that the BHN rep at the mall kiosk suggested. Of course, I trust your experience while not expecting anything factual out of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8300 is on top of my DVD player, and has nothing on top of it. I can move it, but I'm pretty sure it's not getting hot.
> *



It's probably not getting too hot then. I'd watch everything you want to see that is already recorded and swap it out for another unit. Defects happen and it sounds like you got one.


----------



## RichUF

I wonder what _that_ waiting list will be like


----------



## RichUF

plus my son is going to be waaaay po'd when all of his Thomas the Tank Engine episodes are nixed


----------



## Dougie




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thewired1_
> *Dougie, did BHN call you or did you just stop by?
> 
> Thanks.*



I just stopped by. I said, i got another hdtv and need another box, oh, and btw, do you have any of the new hddvr's? i guess they liked that i'm paying more. You could always return your old box a couple days later.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Dougie_
> *I just stopped by. I said, i got another hdtv and need another box, oh, and btw, do you have any of the new hddvr's? i guess they liked that i'm paying more. You could always return your old box a couple days later.*



That's what I did. I stopped by the Altamone store and picked up the HD DVR and took my SD DVR, which it replaced, back a week later. I didn't want to disconnect the SD DVR and take it up to the store and risk not being able to swap them out.


----------



## gearm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *Got another reboot this morning on the SA8300. Becoming a bit too frequent for my liking.
> 
> 
> Anyone think this is an HDMI issue?*



I am running HDMI to HDMI and my box has never rebooted on me.


----------



## Texas Aggie

HDMI to DVI has some real issues here in Houston. TWC says it should work but I am seeing some real bad noise issues.


----------



## gimphboi

Well...


I had the first "freak out" last night with my 8300HD box.


It started in the afternoon. My wife was able to get sound, but not picture, or only partial picture.


I suggested she unplug and replug the HDMI cable. That usually solves the issue, but not this time.


By the time I got home, I was able to get the picture restored, but the box was very sluggish to respond, and worst of all...NO SOUND!


No sound was being sent to the TV via the HDMI and no sound was being sent to the receiver via the optical out.


My solution...I rebooted the box. That resolved the issue.


Has anyone else seen the loss of sound? I am aware of the 5.1 to 2.0 bug with HDMI. This was not that, I simply had no sound at all.


-Tony


----------



## jaylynch




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *It was mentioned that "enter" and "exit" are the keys to hold before going to channel 611 to check disc space. Is this "select" and "exit"? Or something else?
> 
> 
> I tried many combos of buttons this AM and finally stumbled into one that allowed me to go to 611, but now I can't remember which ones and get it to work again.
> 
> 
> re: disc space...info said 150gig...didn't think these were that big but I guess they are. Had 50 used after two days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Has anyone been able to access this service screen lately? When I first received the 8300 several weeks ago, the select, exit, 611 sequence would bring the screen up. Now it does not work. Has there been a software change?


Jay Lynch


----------



## RichUF

As a matter of fact, I was just trying to get into the service menu just yesterday to check disk space and couldn't.


Figured I was just doing something wrong.


----------



## Flashman

Well, I am finally forced to leave Brighthouse. But I think some of you might find my ordeal amusing.


On January 27 I moved from Park Central (near the Millenia Mall) to Lucerne Towers in Downtown Orlando. Lucerne is an apartment building erected in 1959, so it has been around a while.


My new place includes free basic cable from Brighthouse. But I brought over my trusty PACE box and my cable modem when I moved. Figured I'd hook them up and transfer the account.


When I hooked them up, the cable box worked perfect, I got all my High Definition channels without problem, though my cable modem did not. Understandable. So I called to switch over the account.


My first call alone should have been a warning of things to come. They could not find my building in their computer. It's address "20 West Lucerne Circle" did not show up. Finally they found an entry for "20 South Lucerne Circle West" (all messed up), but insisted "That's a business, no apartments there." When I insisted back that it was an apartment complex and it had 9 floors of residents, they asked "Is it a new building?"


Well, after much confusion, the phone lady assured me my box should work fine. She didn't know why my cable box wasn't working, so she said she sent a note over to the cable modem people and told me they would activate it shortly.


Next day, while I was at work, a cable repair guy showed up and left a note. I had no idea they were going to send someone physically, think they would have called or warned me.


A day after I called back and this time a gentleman again could not find my address, again asking if it was a new building. He did, however, find the bulk bill my apartment complex pays for all 9 floors of free basic cable (around $1,300 a month). But he could not find any individual apartments. When I told him my cable box was working fine, getting all high definition channels, he advised me to keep it until things were sorted out. He put in a request to active the cable modem.


Next day nothing had changed, so I called back. This time I talked to a new lady. Same routine as before. FInally, she was convinced the problem was that my address had never been properly entered because no one in this building had ever ordered a cable box, HBO, or other extended service EVER. This seemed odd, but ok... So he said he was putting my new address into the system and the cable modem should start working by tomorrow.


Next day cable modem was still not working. I called back, and another lady answered. We went through the whole "can't find your address" thing again and even the "is it a new building? no it was built in 1959" routine. Finally she declared the problem as that my apartment had never been entered by construction and she sent a note to them to add my address to the system. She said it would take 2-3 business days plus the weekend, for a total of 4-5 days.


A week later I called back, still no cable modem working. A new and very rude lady told me that the reason it wasn't working is that apartment complex DID not allow residents to get extended cable services. She even insisted my high definition was not and could not work, even though it was working fine. She was so annoying, I immediately got the apartment complex manager on the phone (conference call) with her. The apartment manager told her they don't limit the residents at all and I can get anything extra I want. The Brighthouse associate told her she was lying and someone 'higher up' must have requested Brighthouse to ban extended cable. She manager was rather upset by her attitude and made it clear there was no one higher up. This rude lady made it clear that even if my cable box was working, it would stop working, she was issuing a command to kill it because my apartment complex does not allow anyone to get high definition. She didn't even believe what the previous agents had told me and insinuated I made it up. I asked to speak to a manager. SHe told me they were all busy. I insisted to wait, so she put me on hold. Over the next hour on hold twice she came back to tell me that managers were still busy. Finally after an hour on hold (thanks for speakerphones) I finally hung up. It was obvious she was never going to forward me to a supervisor.


In the meantime the high definition box has kept working. Yesterday, it finally stopped working. Three weeks after moving.


There doesn't seem much I can do to get Brighthouse service (they can't find a building built in 1959). Instead they seem more interested in making sure I don't get the high definition service that was working fine (even killing my box and telling me it never worked). So I'm taking back the cable modem and PACE box back tommorrow.


Instead I've installed a long range wireless WIFI antenna out my window, getting broadband from a nearby "Free" WIFI that downtown Orlando offers AND I've ordered a Samsung SIR-T451 Over-The-Air High Definition box w/ appropriate antenna.


I liked Brighthouse service. But they can't get their act together and don't want to give me cable service. So I'm forced to move on.


What do you guys recommend for filling a formal protest with local franchising authority and/or federal agency? What's the best idea?


Rick @ Lucerne Towers (built in 1959 not 2005).


----------



## property33

Though not as often as Gregg, BHN people read this forum on occasion. I suspect someone from BH will eventually get in touch with you to try to make it right-as long as they know how to get ahold of you. That sounds like the experience from hell......... Jim


----------



## mwk

What ever happened to Greg?


----------



## RichUF

Greg posted a few weeks ago that he was taking a new opportunity with BHN in Tampa. He said that he'd check in on us every once in a while.


----------



## DravenGSX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Flashman_
> *A week later I called back, still no cable modem working. A new and very rude lady told me that the reason it wasn't working is that apartment complex DID not allow residents to get extended cable services. She even insisted my high definition was not and could not work, even though it was working fine. She was so annoying, I immediately got the apartment complex manager on the phone (conference call) with her. The apartment manager told her they don't limit the residents at all and I can get anything extra I want. The Brighthouse associate told her she was lying and someone 'higher up' must have requested Brighthouse to ban extended cable. She manager was rather upset by her attitude and made it clear there was no one higher up. This rude lady made it clear that even if my cable box was working, it would stop working, she was issuing a command to kill it because my apartment complex does not allow anyone to get high definition. She didn't even believe what the previous agents had told me and insinuated I made it up. I asked to speak to a manager. SHe told me they were all busy. I insisted to wait, so she put me on hold. Over the next hour on hold twice she came back to tell me that managers were still busy. Finally after an hour on hold (thanks for speakerphones) I finally hung up. It was obvious she was never going to forward me to a supervisor.
> *



That sounds a lot like the attitude that I get every single time I call. If somebody from BHN does happen to read this, PLEASE train your CSRs better!!!


I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. It's unfortunate that they can't get the customer service right, because the programming is excellent.


----------



## Barry928

Rick,


Please give Greg a chance to get to the bottom of this very poor CSR service. I sent him an email with a link to your post because I know this is not the way BHN reps are trained to behave with customers.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Thanks Barry. I'll get on this.


Heck, my old office was about four blocks from there.



Flashman...check your PM.


----------



## Gilley

I have actually had pretty good experiences with BHN CSR's. I'm sorry you had to go through all that trouble. I don't blame you one bit for feeling that way.


I wish I could get free wifi. But I bet the download speed isn't as fast as cable.


----------



## Mark1_M

Well, I just got my first bill from Brighthouse with this lovely new HD box. While I'm happy with the box, I'm not with the fees. I didn't realize the $9.95/month is just for the DVR stuff alone. On top of that, they charge $6.06 for a digital box, and of course the remote and navigator also have additional fees. I have always had a hard time with them charging a fee for the remote and navigator, but I was expecting it. I was under the impression the $9.95 was the cost of the box and the DVR functions. I'm beginning to think satellite again.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Mark1_M,


The "fees" you are seeing are the result of regulations dictating how we bill customers for service. The reality is that rather than selling at the "published rate card" fees, we sell cable by promotional packages.


Assuming you're a Digital Cable customer (to get HD and DVR service), you're paying $53.99 for the Digital Entertainment package, which INCLUDES Basic, Standard, Digital Tier, the non-premium HD channels, the box, remote, and navigator (guide). If you add these up separately, they come closer to $59 at the "published rate". If you're getting the Digital Combo (Digital plus HSD), there is even a deeper discount.


Essentially, if you get the Digital Entertainment Pak, it includes a standard digital box (or HD box). The DVR is an additional $9.99 on top of the box that's already included in your package.


----------



## Cruzer

Pete wrote


> Quote:
> I'm the guy. I was not suggesting that BH drop 480i transmissions but that they offer all channels in at least 480p. *I do not believe the bandwidth issues are what they seem.* The transition to full digital will happen and I think customers should urge BH toward that goal, perhaps offering dual digital/analog transmission of one new channel or set of channels per quarter.
> 
> 
> I believe content owners will have an interest in moving to digital because users will pick the digital equivalent. For example, if CNN is 720p and Foxnews is 480i which one will you watch (setting aside any politically strident users)? Digital is and will change viewing habits, alone.
> 
> *There is a ton of garbage content poured into the bucket BH delivers,* most paid for by the highest bidder, not requested by the paying customer. What if we, the customers, told them what WE want?
> 
> 
> Lastly, this "choice" issue will get hotter as TV is delivered over IP. Want to watch the October 15, 2003 episode of CSI, in 1080i, with digital Dolby, right now, without advertisements, for 25 cents? Say goodby to traditional Cable TV service and their business model.
> 
> *I say to BH that you should lead, not follow*. Serve your customers well and you will prosper.



You can do the math yourself and see that there is not enough BW to dup all the analogs on digital channels. (I looked for the post where I think Greg had worked it out but couldn't find. Sorry)


I think you are suggesting a la carte programming which is an entire discussion of it's own. Suffice to say we don't have it and there reasonable reasons why.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...15#post4187915 


I think I'm pretty safe in saying the BH Central Florida IS the leader in Digital/HD. If you find somone better be sure to let us know.


What would be nice though is if BH was able to dup at least some of the analogs. I don't how they would decide it. But I would poll all the current HD subscribers and ask them for their top 3 choices.


----------



## Flashman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Gilley_
> *I wish I could get free wifi. But I bet the download speed isn't as fast as cable.*



Actually, with my new long-range wifi antenna, I can pick up over 60 separate wifi networks. I'm using the official downtown 'free' one, but I did notice that at least 10 of those other wifi networks are wide open and unprotected. Speed will depend on the network I connect to. It looks like the downtown wireless project is on a T-1, so it's pretty fast. More importantly to me, it actually works.


----------



## Gator5000e

Greg, since your still "watching" (hope all is well, btw), any news on the new national HD channel(s) that were going to be announced this quarter? Some of us non-DVR people need some good news.


Thanks.


BTW, Tampa Bay Lightning - longest reigning Stanley Cup Champions ever?


----------



## Mitchman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Flashman_
> *Actually, with my new long-range wifi antenna, I can pick up over 60 separate wifi networks. I'm using the official downtown 'free' one, but I did notice that at least 10 of those other wifi networks are wide open and unprotected. Speed will depend on the network I connect to. It looks like the downtown wireless project is on a T-1, so it's pretty fast. More importantly to me, it actually works.*



Flashman, could you post the brand and model number of your long-range wifi antenna. We also have free wifi service available here in Saint Cloud and I'd like to see if I can pick it up. Thanks.


----------



## Flashman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Mitchman_
> *Flashman, could you post the brand and model number of your long-range wifi antenna. We also have free wifi service available here in Saint Cloud and I'd like to see if I can pick it up. Thanks.*



Well, we are somewhat going off topic, might want to do any follow-up via private messages. First of all, this is not for the faint of heart. It takes a lot playing around and wireless networking knowledge is helpful. I have a Senoa Long Range wireless repeater and a 15" pizza-box antenna. The repeater makes a bigger difference than the antenna, though both together give me my range. However, different setups call for different equipment. Take a look at www.radiolabs.com , they have an excellent selection of equipment and a forum that they answer all types of questions right away.


----------



## moraseski

I was wondering if anyone has noticed this problem. Several times, I have been channel surfing using either favorites or up/down channel and after 5 or so quick changes, the screen turns grey and then the box reboots. I can't reproduce it, but it has happened 3 or more times.


Jim


----------



## DKubicki

Has anyone noticed that when changing channels using the HDMI to HDMI that there are a couple seconds of snow then the channel is tuned?


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by moraseski_
> *I was wondering if anyone has noticed this problem. Several times, I have been channel surfing using either favorites or up/down channel and after 5 or so quick changes, the screen turns grey and then the box reboots. I can't reproduce it, but it has happened 3 or more times.
> 
> 
> Jim*



Yes, about 5 or 6 times for me now. Did it just this morning, just exactly as you describe...quick changes. It's like it just can't keep up







Been a complaint of my with every single cable box I've ever owned







but none have crashed until this one.


Are you using HDMI or component?


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *Yes, about 5 or 6 times for me now. Did it just this morning, just exactly as you describe...quick changes. It's like it just can't keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a complaint of my with every single cable box I've ever owned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but none have crashed until this one.
> 
> 
> Are you using HDMI or component?*



I am using HDMI to DVI.


----------



## jeff barbour

I have SA3250hd w/Passport and a JVC 40K and can timeshift Showtime, HBO, HDNET and TNT, but not INHD or CBS/ABC/NBC/Fox. Thinking of going to the HD DVR.


----------



## Mitchman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Flashman_
> *Well, we are somewhat going off topic, might want to do any follow-up via private messages. First of all, this is not for the faint of heart. It takes a lot playing around and wireless networking knowledge is helpful. I have a Senoa Long Range wireless repeater and a 15" pizza-box antenna. The repeater makes a bigger difference than the antenna, though both together give me my range. However, different setups call for different equipment. Take a look at radiolabs.com, they have an excellent selection of equipment and a forum that they answer all types of questions right away.*



Thanks, I'll check them out. Sorry guys, about going OT.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeff barbour_
> *I have SA3250hd w/Passport and a JVC 40K and can timeshift Showtime, HBO, HDNET and TNT, but not INHD or CBS/ABC/NBC/Fox. Thinking of going to the HD DVR.*



Have you contacted BHN about this problem? It looks like they have set the broadcast copy flag incorrectly to copy never on the last 5 channels you listed.


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by moraseski_
> *I am using HDMI to DVI.*



Same here. I am going to go back to component to see if it stops rebooting.


----------



## JH2003

8300 HD crash - occured when I switched from channel 29 to 1135 and back. Has only occured once so far in 5 weeks.


----------



## Cruzer




> Quote:
> Has anyone noticed that when changing channels using the HDMI to HDMI that there are a couple seconds of snow then the channel is tuned?



Yep, I get that. Not every time though.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Cruzer_
> *Yep, I get that. Not every time though.*



I have HDMI to HDMI...


I get it when I change channels and aspects (480p/480i/720p/1080i( for example ESPNHS to DiscoveryHD... it happens about 80% of the time...


Also, if I change channels while it is trying to switch over to the new aspect, if often reboots. So I change channels slowly when I see the snow...


It did not do this with the component hook up but it does with HDMI.


Also, with HDMI, I am not getting "dolby digital" to my stereo, but I do get it the second I unplug the HDMI from the cable box.


I am under the impression that there is to be an HDMI to HDMI upgrade for the audio, and I assume the channing channels issue will be included with the update... I hope...


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *I have HDMI to HDMI...
> 
> 
> ...Also, with HDMI, I am not getting "dolby digital" to my stereo, but I do get it the second I unplug the HDMI from the cable box....*



I believe Barry928 has posted about this issue and reported it to BHN. This apparently happens when your display does not support 5.1...does yours?


----------



## RichUF

Does anyone have any technical reason(s) as to why the 8300 struggles and stumbles so much while trying to communicate with the display? Is it the HDMI standard (don't think so...still slow with component, although didn't seem to crash), a crappy set top box and/or software (my guess based on owning several SA boxes), a problem with my display (and apparently many others'), or something else?


What I do know is that it is annoying, and I don't think I should have to pay the upcharge for this premium service when it fails to work consistently.


----------



## DravenGSX

I'm afraid to say this. But I have had zero problems using the component output.


The box changes channels almost as fast as the pace did. It hasn't crashed or rebooted unexpectedly.


You are dealing with bleeding edge technology. There are bound to be some bugs. That's the price we pay for having the toys /now/. Is it necessary for you to utilize the HDMI port?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *I believe Barry928 has posted about this issue and reported it to BHN. This apparently happens when your display does not support 5.1...does yours?*



Yes, I am working through engineering channels to resolve these issues with BHN. The problems are nationwide with every SA8300 using the Passport software. As of this week Pioneer is developing a means to correct the audio on the digital outputs when using HDMI, and SA has the HDCP issues to solve. BHN could have issued the boxes with HDMI disabled like most of the other providers in the U.S. but I for one am happy to work around the problems in the short term and still be able to enjoy the cleaner digital video path.


I had better luck when surfing between scan rates to leave 480i switched off. As a test try setting the box to 1080i output only and see if it is more stable during rapid channel changing.


----------



## RichUF

I've already given up on outputting anythig but 1080i with HDMI because of speed of channel changes. No I don't have to use HDMI, and likely will will give up and go back to component.


Forgive me I was just venting a bit above, but I'm leaning towards agreeing with DravenGSX. I guess I'm only mildly disappointed, and overall do like the functionality of the box.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Yes, I am working through engineering channels to resolve these issues with BHN. The problems are nationwide with every SA8300 using the Passport software. As of this week Pioneer is developing a means to correct the audio on the digital outputs when using HDMI, and SA has the HDCP issues to solve. BHN could have issued the boxes with HDMI disabled like most of the other providers in the U.S. but I for one am happy to work around the problems in the short term and still be able to enjoy the cleaner digital video path.
> 
> 
> I had better luck when surfing between scan rates to leave 480i switched off. As a test try setting the box to 1080i output only and see if it is more stable during rapid channel changing.*



Yes, it's simply (like everyone else seems to agree) an issue with the HDMI/HDMI. Glad to hear it's the box (which will have an update eventually) and not my TV/stereo/wire. I could always switch to the component output... but just been too lazy. Also, if I unplug the HDMI... I would never know when the update happened... so I will deal with the bugs for now...


I prefer the scan rates to switch because it will fill the non-HD channels to the full screen automatically if I switch to those channels. What's good to hear is that the issue is the box, which will be updated soon (we hope).


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> BHN could have issued the boxes with HDMI disabled like most of the other providers in the U.S.



But this is precisely my question. Is this a problem with the HDMI scheme? Is this is how it is supposed to work (slow and buggy)? Or is it just that it has been poorly implemented by SA/Pioneer?


[sorry for the likely rhetorical question]


----------



## Barry928

The HDMI audio problem is simply an oversight in the Passport software. The SARA software included a switch in the settings menu to allow the user to choose between HDMI audio detection or 5.1 passthrough. I expect a similar switch in the next update from Pioneer.


The HDCP problems always seem to be with us since every manufacturer uses its own handshake and the cable companies cannot test every display before release. I remember the software updates for the PACE box would fix the HDCP on some displays and cause it to fail on others. Who is to blame? My opinion is that Hollywood forced the copy protection on everyone before proper standards could be set and now it is a mess. BHN is caught in the middle of this just like us trying their best to get the set top box engineers to work with the display manufacturers engineers and sort out the problems. That is why I am both understanding and patient on the HDCP issue. Sometimes I just face West and think "Curse you MPAA"


Even though I have to reboot the SA8300 to view digital video every day it still does not get in the way of my viewing. In fact this box has far fewer dropouts than I was seeing with the PACE 550. I have never had the box lock up and reboot on its own during normal viewing or changing the channel. This could be because my viewing habits have changed completely since I started recording HD programming. I no longer surf the channels at all since everything I watch is recorded on the hard drive and viewed on my schedule. My biggest problem now is the need for additional hard drive storage space and only 2 HD tuners.


Come on external SATA drive activation!


----------



## Gilley

I second the motion for external SATA activation. I also watch most of my programming from what has already been recorded, but if I don't have enough time to catch up on what has recorded over the last few days, things get overwritten. I can't permanently save everything.


Too bad we can't swap out the standard 160 GB drive for one of the newed 250 GB or larger drives on the market for computers. At least that would add a few extra hours of storage.


I also wish we could stream video from one 8300 to other televisions thoughout the house. Then I wouldn't have to duplicate some recorded programs on both DVR's simply because I'm not sure in which room I'm going to feel like watching the show, i.e. the family room or the bedroom.


Otherwise, I haven't had any problems with either DVR. It works waaaay better than the 8000HD that it replaced and I'm not noticing as many audio or video dropouts as I used to. I also watch a lot more HD programming on my schedule.


----------



## DravenGSX

Well, since all of the outputs on the 8300HD work all the time, it is possible to watch the box from several TVs. You need long cables (or a video distribution system) and an RF remote, and you're all set.


I'm working on setting this up now. Of course, my bedroom and living room are right next to each other, so it shouldn't be terribly difficult (or expensive) for me.


----------



## gearm

I have been using HDMI to HDMI since the boxes where released. And do NOT have any problems with the HDCP handshake or green snow or sound being down converted to stereo or speed of changing channels.


For those having problems with HDMI I am willing to bet its an HDCP incompatibility problem between the cable box and your particular brand and model tv... it seems that each company used thier own interpretation of the standard...


I am using a Sony HS-20 Projector with a 10 meter (33 foot) HDMI to HDMI cable and get similar results using component or HDMI connections. I have not tried a HDMI to DVI cable but have heard that it might not work as well that way....


----------



## DouglasR

SATA activation.....I really hope this happens soon so we can add additional hard drives. Another 160 gig hard drive would be great. I got my HDpvr on the first day of their release and haven't had any crashes so far.............Has anybody heard anything about the other two HD channels that BH told us about in November? It was supposed to happen right after the first of the year.


----------



## RudyT

I use HDMI from the 8300 to a SONY projector I have not had any problems. No crashes and 5.1 sound. I have had several crashes using component to a Panasonic rear screen. These all seem to be related to rapid channel changing while recording Bring on the SATA


----------



## JH2003

I had another 8300 HD reboot, my second. It occured when changing SDTV channels quickly.


----------



## ScottChez

===WKCF which is owned by Emmis wont allow WKCF on -some- Cable systems Update=====


The Cox cable regional manager meet in Omaha with a Emmis Manager.


Emmis is still demanding to be paid for there over the air signal that is free.

Emmis is also still planning on dropping to 480P and starting there new USDTV cable tv over the air pay service.

http://www.usdtv.com/ 


In the meeting the Emmis manager said that ALL station managers will be meeting in March to talk about the HD on Cable issue.


Folks, your Emails to the stations are working keep emailing and calling your Emmis station.


----------



## David_T

1135 - FOX Nascar, anyone else dropping audio and picture freezing?


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by David_T_
> *1135 - FOX Nascar, anyone else dropping audio and picture freezing?*



I didn't start watching until about lap 60. Around lap 98 it happened once for about 10 seconds. Other than that, I've had decent reception.


----------



## lowmazda

My box randomly rebooted around 11:20pm or so. I noticed that NBC Weather Plus is now on 1021. First time I noticed it since I rebooted the box a few days ago and it was probably added after that.


On a different note. I'm getting breakups on most of the HD stuff that I'm recording. Not sure if it's the recorder or the feed. My wife was watching American Idol last night and showed me where it broke up a few times for about 10 seconds, there was also a break up in 24. If this keeps up I'll just take it down for replacement but I need to clear out some shows this weekend before I do that.


----------



## RichUF

does anyone know if one takes a box down for replacement if BHN can transfer info from the old drive to the new?


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *does anyone know if one takes a box down for replacement if BHN can transfer info from the old drive to the new?*



Like recorded programs? No.


Recorded programs are encoded with a key that is generated for the box itself, and won't play back on any other box.


Even aside from that, the technician time to do so would not be practical. And it would never be a "while you wait" thing.


----------



## DravenGSX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lowmazda_
> *On a different note. I'm getting breakups on most of the HD stuff that I'm recording. Not sure if it's the recorder or the feed. My wife was watching American Idol last night and showed me where it broke up a few times for about 10 seconds, there was also a break up in 24. If this keeps up I'll just take it down for replacement but I need to clear out some shows this weekend before I do that.*



24 this week was bad. There were long audio and video glitches in a couple of places. I did notice a few stutters in American Idol, but nothing really worth noting.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *24 this week was bad. There were long audio and video glitches in a couple of places. I did notice a few stutters in American Idol, but nothing really worth noting.*



I noticed the issues on 24 too. So, the issue is not the box. I decided to tape 24 on both 1135 (FOX-HD) and 3 (FOX) in case I miss something that's important due to a break up... this way, I have channel 3's as a back up.


Just wanted to reply... it's either Fox or BH... but not the box itself.


----------



## CPanther95

Just an FYI:


New thread was started for Orlando, FL - Adelphia


----------



## JH2003

Last night I had a lock up while watching a recorded show. The picture frooze and no control, including power off would over come the condition. I removed the power cord and after a short piriod, it rebooted and functioned normally. The STB/DVR is a 8300HD.


----------



## twartacus









Last night on channel 1001 there was a NBA game on in HD and the channel was labeled NBA-HD and above that it said "Active". I searched through the next couple days and did not see any other programming on this channel. The game was broadcasted on Fox Sports Net South-West (Spurs vs Raptors) and it was in HD of course.


Just wondering if this was a sign of things to come? (with baseball starting soon, FSN would be AWESOME!)


I did not look this AM to even see if the channel was still there... any ideas?


----------



## rolltide1017

Just wandering how far in advance others program guide data goes. Mine only goes up to 6 days into the future. It was only showing 4 days until I scrolled through the program guide and it load more data, but it will not load any new data that is more then 6 days out. This scrolling thing will become a major pain if it is not going to load the data automatically. Is this just how the box works or is there a problem somewhere. So far this is the only thing I don't like b/c when I had DirecTV Tivo it had 2 weeks worth of program data.


----------



## DravenGSX

There are only 7 days worth of guide data available.


This is typical of most (if not all) cable companies.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *There are only 7 days worth of guide data available.
> 
> 
> This is typical of most (if not all) cable companies.*



To skip days, press the number of days and hit the "right" key. Example, press 2 and right and it will jump 2 days in advance from what you are looking at... a lto faster than having to search manually...


Re NBAHD: I see that there is another game next week... the station lists the next game like Sunshine Network used to for Magic and Lightning games.


----------



## rolltide1017

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Impala1ss

I have a question about recording a future program on the 8300. Is there a way to record by selecting a time and date and channel rather than using the guide and selecting a specific program?

Also, is there a "to record" feature (like on TiVo) that shows you all the programs that will be recorded at the appropriate time selected, i.e. a simple list of upcoming programs that will be recorded. I have selected several programs to be recorded but there is no place to see if this "took" and the future programs are not colored "red" in the guide.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Impala1ss_
> *Also, is there a "to record" feature (like on TiVo) that shows you all the programs that will be recorded at the appropriate time selected, i.e. a simple list of upcoming programs that will be recorded. I have selected several programs to be recorded but there is no place to see if this "took" and the future programs are not colored "red" in the guide.*



You haven't seen the "scheduled recordings" list?

Hit the "list" button, and then the "B" button. There's also a series manager to check your series recordings, change priorities, etc. Just like Tivo's season pass manager.


Don't know how far out you can schedule manual recordings. Give it a try...


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *You haven't seen the "scheduled recordings" list?
> 
> Hit the "list" button, and then the "B" button. There's also a series manager to check your series recordings, change priorities, etc. Just like Tivo's season pass manager.
> 
> 
> Don't know how far out you can schedule manual recordings. Give it a try...*




Yes, I've used the Scheduled Recordings button but that only shows those recordings for, I think, the next week, not the next month or so. The Series Manager does show you what you've scheduled to record but when you check the Guide there is no indication that the particular program is scheduled for recording, no "red" highlight or anything. And again if it is more than a week away there is NO indication that it is scheduled to record.


I've scheduled many Entire Series recordings that show up in the Series Manager but do not show up in the Guide, nor in the Schedule Recordings list as a scheduled recording, and have "lost" many programs because they were not recorded as scheduled.


My question is this everyone's experience? or is my 8300 not performing properly? TiVo is so much more convenient and has more versatility but cannot, of course, record in HD on cable.


----------



## DravenGSX

If the programs are not displayed as red on the guide, then they are not scheduled to be recorded. Are these episodes repeats? If so, and you have the series manager set to only record First Runs then it will not record them. Are you having a problem with a particular series?


TiVo, it seems to me is so much more convenient because that is what you are used to.


----------



## templeofdoom

I was very skeptical of missing recordings when we got the 8300, so much so that I left the Tivo connected to another input. I left all my season passes on the Tivo just in case, and let both units record the same show.


Have to say that I'm pleasantly surprised by how well the 8300HD is doing. I can't say that i've missed a single recording. On the few occasions that one records something that the other missed, it's a rerun that was not coded as a rerun.


I do check the series manager and scheduled recordings frequently and compare it against local tv listings on Yahoo and against the Tivo's to do list. Again, haven't seen anything get missed. I really do miss the guide data going out more than a week.


These are my personal observations, I'm not saying you're having a different experience. impala1ss, You may want to check your series recording options to ensure that you are set up for what you want. An episode you haven't seen before may have been a rerun from months ago...


Believe it or not, there is a feature this unit has that Tivo doesn't! The 8300 automatically records an extra minute of a scheduled recording (as long as the tuner is free). Tivo always stopped at the immediate end of the show, potentially missing an over-run. Sure, you could tell Tivo to get an extra minute, but that would introduce conflicts whenever there was something else for the next hour.


Anybody else seeing missed recordings, or am I overly pleased?


/temple


----------



## samsterdog

I have the 8300, but I believe this was happening even when I had the 3100 -


Is WESH/NBC's HD transmission bad? I'm only watching recorded info normally, but there are dropouts often. My wife and I were watching some "Law & Order" episodes, and were getting frustrated by these issues. WKMG/CBS and and WFTV/ABC have few dropouts; WOFL/FOX some. However none of the others are nearly as bad. Also, when NBC switches from a commercial back to HD, there is kind of a click.


Is NBC's stream pitiful? Is it WESH? Anybody? Anybody? Beuler? Beuler?


----------



## Barry928

I am also getting heavy glitching on WESH-DT. All the other channels are fine. It seems to me this all started around the same time WESH added their weather sub channel.


My HBO HD is normally good but recently I recorded "Man on Fire" and it was loaded with glitches.


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *
> 
> Believe it or not, there is a feature this unit has that Tivo doesn't! The 8300 automatically records an extra minute of a scheduled recording (as long as the tuner is free). /temple*



You likely already know this as you aluded to it with Tivo...there is an option with the 8300 to specify how much time to record in advance and after a particular show.


----------



## RichUF

I got the 'your TV is not HDMI / please use component' message last night. It was unprovoked (i.e. not changing channels), just happened right in the middle of a show on a 480p channel.


I know this was happening with some hdmi->hdmi projectors, but I'd not seen a post about it with hdmi->dvi RPCRT. Mine is a Hitachi 65XWX20b.


I did not have to reboot. I simply unplugged the HDMI and component worked right away. Then I replugged HDMI and it worked again.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *
> 
> 
> My HBO HD is normally good but recently I recorded "Man on Fire" and it was loaded with glitches.*




I am also getting glitches on movies shown on HBO-HD around 7:30-8:00pm; approx. 5-7 minutes into the movie and 5-7 minutes prior to the end (not as often as in the beginning). It seems to happen too often to be "acccidental." It has to be something being done at HBO or Brighthouse.


----------



## Impala1ss




> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> 
> 
> I do check the series manager and scheduled recordings frequently and compare it against local tv listings on Yahoo and against the Tivo's to do list. Again, haven't seen anything get missed. I really do miss the guide data going out more than a week.
> 
> ***********This may be the reason why you can't see a Series recorded show for more than one week,*
> 
> 
> These are my personal observations, I'm not saying you're having a different experience. impala1ss, You may want to check your series recording options to ensure that you are set up for what you want. An episode you haven't seen before may have been a rerun from months ago...
> 
> *******I'm sure I have it set properly.*
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else seeing missed recordings, or am I overly pleased?
> 
> ******It's hard to see missed recordings*


----------



## DravenGSX

The only recording that would've been missed (I caught it) with my box is the Tuesday and Wednesday American Idols. And that's due to an issue with the guide not reflecting that they are new episodes. Changed that one to record First Run & Repeats in the series manager and I haven't missed a single program.


So either your series manager is not configured correctly, or you have a bad box.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *I am also getting heavy glitching on WESH-DT. All the other channels are fine. It seems to me this all started around the same time WESH added their weather sub channel.*



I have to agree that it's gotten worse since 1021 added. However, WESH-DT has always had dropouts, in addition to sometimes not even being in HD mode when available.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *I got the 'your TV is not HDMI / please use component' message last night. It was unprovoked (i.e. not changing channels), just happened right in the middle of a show on a 480p channel.
> 
> 
> I know this was happening with some hdmi->hdmi projectors, but I'd not seen a post about it with hdmi->dvi RPCRT. Mine is a Hitachi 65XWX20b.
> 
> 
> I did not have to reboot. I simply unplugged the HDMI and component worked right away. Then I replugged HDMI and it worked again.*



The HDCP issue affects HDMI and DVI users equally. I am planning to beta test a new version of 8300 software for BHN the week of 3/21. I will let you all know if this solves the HDCP handshake problem.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The HDCP issue affects HDMI and DVI users equally. I am planning to beta test a new version of 8300 software for BHN the week of 3/21. I will let you all know if this solves the HDCP handshake problem.*



When you say "handshake problem"... would this be the issue of "snow" when channel channels and aspects... or the digital audio issue...


... or both...???


(wishful thinking)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *When you say "handshake problem"... would this be the issue of "snow" when channel channels and aspects... or the digital audio issue...
> 
> 
> ... or both...???
> 
> 
> (wishful thinking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yes, the digital snow is a visual sign of a HDCP failure. Blocking the video with snow or the "message" are both indicators of copy protection enforcement activation. The new software being written by Scientific Atlanta is only for the handshake problem.


The audio issue of 5.1 detection via HDMI is a separate issue being worked on by the Passport software engineers. We do not yet have an update on their progress. The current workaround for the audio problem is to convert HDMI to DVI if you have a DVI input on your display. This will break the audio detection path and enable 5.1 audio to once again output from the coaxial and optical ports. If you only have an HDMI input on your display and it does not have a 5.1 decoder internally then you must revert to component video and unplug the HDMI to enable the 5.1 ports.


----------



## DKubicki

On Monday I started have issue with the 8300 when accessing the guide I would see channels that I don't think are available yet. Like HD movies on demand. This would be nice if the box was not so unresponsive. When accessing any recored content the box is all but unusable and channel surfing is at a crawl. I was just wondering if any one else was having this issue or if any one knows if there is a update that is being pushed.


One last thing after rebooting the box the display on the front of the box displays a progress line moving from left to right. Seems weird to me!


----------



## Barry928

DKubicki


If rebooting does not clear the problem exchange the box for another 8300.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The HDCP issue affects HDMI and DVI users equally. I am planning to beta test a new version of 8300 software for BHN the week of 3/21. I will let you all know if this solves the HDCP handshake problem.*




I sure hope the new software cures the problem! I can MAYBE watch a couple of minutes on HDMI before the puke green snow appears and have to switch to component.

Thanks Barry928!!


On another note:

This past weekend I had a problem that no one has mentioned yet....I went to watch a recorded show, mashed the 'list' button and got "THERE MAY BE A PROBLEM WITH THE HARD DRIVE" on the screen. It said to push the "A" button to reboot, and to call for help if that didn't work.

I did the warm reboot twice, and each time after about 10 minutes the front of the box said "FAIL". "OH CRAP" I thought!!

After an hour or so I thought, lemme try a cold reboot by cycling the AC. That did it!!

The box returned to normal, and I would not have to go through the rest of my life knowing I missed the last episode of NYPD Blue.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Motham_
> *On another note:
> 
> This past weekend I had a problem that no one has mentioned yet....I went to watch a recorded show, mashed the 'list' button and got "THERE MAY BE A PROBLEM WITH THE HARD DRIVE" on the screen. It said to push the "A" button to reboot, and to call for help if that didn't work.
> 
> I did the warm reboot twice, and each time after about 10 minutes the front of the box said "FAIL". "OH CRAP" I thought!!
> 
> After an hour or so I thought, lemme try a cold reboot by cycling the AC. That did it!!
> 
> The box returned to normal, and I would not have to go through the rest of my life knowing I missed the last episode of NYPD Blue.*



That's usually a sign that the DVR is about to stop working properly. I used to get that message on the prior version of the DVR from BHN, the SD version. A cold boot would cure the problem for a short while and then the HD would stop working altogether. I went through at least two of those DVR's for that problem, so keep an eye on it.


----------



## gimphboi

Not to totally hijack the thread here...


But my gripe relates to BHN SDTV, although I did use my 8300HD to record it.


What the heck is wrong with BET Jazz. I cannot begin to describe how bad that channel looks and sounds. I'm not talking static or anything like that. What I see looks like extremely poor deinterlacing or something. It's like the odd/even scan lines are shifted a mm or two and never line up right. Simply awful. The sound is nothing to write home about either.


Oh well, just had to vent...


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## DravenGSX

Is it necessary to send out an HD Alert every time there is a freakin' Magic game on!?


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *Is it necessary to send out an HD Alert every time there is a freakin' Magic game on!?*



I agree. Everytime I see the email saying "HD Alert"... I think it'll be a NEW channel... only to find out it's just about another Magic game...


----------



## lowmazda

With baseball season coming up I'd rather have ESPN2-HD. I'll trade NBA-TV and NBC Weather Plus.


----------



## JH2003

I have "PAID" for ESPN-HD and the ACC Tournament games are advertised to be on but BHN is not showing them! WRBW is not showing the HD transmission, so BHN should show what I paid for. Poor treatment of paying customers!


----------



## JH2003

I sent an EMAIL to BHN expressing my disappointment. If they are not going to provide me what I am paying for, then they should refund me money. I have been a strong advocate for BHN in my area convincing many to subscribe. Now they have lost me!!!


----------



## bgall

LoL, I love how people get upset and start ranting about blackouts







The rules are pretty simple. The ACC conference has licensed out their games to be syndicated to local markets who want to broadcast them. In Orlando this happens to be WRBW. ESPN is providing a simulcast of the game for folks that don't have a local station doing the broadcast, and since WRBW is showing the game in Orlando, you can't watch ESPN's coverage. This is not BHN's problem or ESPN's problem that you cant see the game.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaylynch_
> *Has anyone been able to access this service screen lately? When I first received the 8300 several weeks ago, the select, exit, 611 sequence would bring the screen up. Now it does not work. Has there been a software change?
> 
> 
> Jay Lynch*




It appears on my 8300HD with BH Orlando, channel 711 gets me to the service screen


-jerm!


----------



## Barry928

Jerm,


That is quite a first post. Thanks for the info and welcome from out of the shadows.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bgall_
> *LoL, I love how people get upset and start ranting about blackouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules are pretty simple. The ACC conference has licensed out their games to be syndicated to local markets who want to broadcast them. In Orlando this happens to be WRBW. ESPN is providing a simulcast of the game for folks that don't have a local station doing the broadcast, and since WRBW is showing the game in Orlando, you can't watch ESPN's coverage. This is not BHN's problem or ESPN's problem that you cant see the game.*



Yet another reason to be upset with WRBW. First they pre-empt Enterprise almost every week and block the UPN HD version of that show. Now they block the HD NCAA coverage.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Jerm,
> 
> 
> That is quite a first post. Thanks for the info and welcome from out of the shadows.*



hehe, thanks... I try...


I should also add that I don't think I needed to hit the select and exit buttons... I think you can just tune to 711..


I actually discovered this because after reading this thread, I tuned to 611 and there is a message from BH letting you know that the Diag. Screen has moved to 711.. go figure...


- jerm!


----------



## jaylynch

Jerm,


Thanks for the response. It's still not working on my STB. probably depends on software version. Anyone else having any luck? I'll keep trying.


Jay


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaylynch_
> *Jerm,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. It's still not working on my STB. probably depends on software version. Anyone else having any luck? I'll keep trying.
> 
> 
> Jay*



Besides the memory space remaining feature... is there anything on this screen that is worth noting?


Thanks


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by twartacus_
> *Besides the memory space remaining feature... is there anything on this screen that is worth noting?
> *



I check it periodically to see if they have pushed any new software versions. If something is acting differently, or whatever.


Nothing pushed yet...


But yes, the real reason to go into the diag screen is to see the drive space used. Would be nice to have this as a user feature.


----------



## Barry928

It would be nice to be able to go into the 8300 service menu and switch the gray bars to black.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *It would be nice to be able to go into the 8300 service menu and switch the gray bars to black.*



- or turn on that SATA port... believe me I scoured those menus...



- jerm!


----------



## Barry928

The SATA port access is the one feature I desire more than any other right now. If they gave us the ability to add off the shelf hard drives I would own half a terabyte the next day.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The SATA port access is the one feature I desire more than any other right now. If they gave us the ability to add off the shelf hard drives I would own half a terabyte the next day.*



Do we have any real confirmation that the SATA port (or its functionality) is not enabled? Has anybody tried it? Last I heard, we only got that info from a CSR, which is accurate much less than 100% of the time.


Barry, I know you're more "connected" than most of us, just making sure we're not all going on speculation.


The SARA guys on this thread seem to be enjoying much success with external SATA.










/temple


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *Do we have any real confirmation that the SATA port (or its functionality) is not enabled? Has anybody tried it? Last I heard, we only got that info from a CSR, which is accurate much less than 100% of the time.
> 
> 
> Barry, I know you're more "connected" than most of us, just making sure we're not all going on speculation.
> 
> 
> The SARA guys on this thread seem to be enjoying much success with external SATA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /temple*



Thanks for the thread link. I read it with great anticipation hoping to see a happy PASSPORT ending but no one reported success.


No, I do not receive or post information from CSR's. I am working with BHN Sr. Staff Engineer Steve Clifton on the SA8300 issues and asked him directly about the SATA external port. He replied that it was not yet active. I emailed him again tonight asking for confirmation.


----------



## Barry928

Steve Clifton confirmed this morning the SATA port is not active with the current version of PASSPORT SA8300HD software. He has a SATA drive in his office and has tested the port. I informed him it was active on the SARA software and he replied he has no information about the SATA activation status for PASSPORT.


----------



## templeofdoom

Thanks Barry.


We can only hope for SATA on Passport soon. Please keep us posted with what you hear directly from your source. Is Steve Clifton (or anybody else from BHN) going to be "our new Greg"?


/temple


----------



## Barry928

Greg will continue to act as our liaison as best he can from Tampa.


----------



## devilraydave

If Greg is still reading this thread. I just moved from Orlando to Tampa. I was on your waiting list for the 8300hd. I loved that unit, now in Tampa I can't get one. Greg is there any way you can get me a unit? I dropped the hd service because the installer actually was going to give me a craptacular 3100hd box, besides I didn't want to pay and not be able to record.

One more thing, I wanted to say my picture quality is a 100x better than in Orlando, but that sara software on the 8300sd is really bad.


----------



## Spriteman

okay, looks like the cbs affiliate here in orlando once again can't figure out how to set the switch for HD. tipoff occured a couple minutes ago and WKMG is putting out SD for the Florida-Ohio game. anyone know what phone number to call to connect with the WKMG control room? man ....


----------



## Barry928

First make sure your on channel 1061. If it is not in HD call the main WKMG switchboard and ask for Master Control. Be nice, the operator may not have the HD schedule.


----------



## Spriteman

... well, the entire first half -- no HD. confirmed tuned to channel 1060 (1061 is the sub news channel). will attempt to call master control room during half-time. errrrrr ....


----------



## Spriteman

okay, I feel like a quasi-moron. barry is correct. I talked to the WKMG engineer and he stated that BHN is broadcasting the game on the "1061" subchannel -- not channel 1060, the normal CBS channel. the engineer also mentioned, as of today, they weren't sure which games going forth will be on channel 1060 and which will be on channel 1061.


so, all you people at work who set your HD PVR's to record channel 1060 will have nothing but SD when you get home tonight -- for both the Florida game and UCF later this afternoon!


----------



## dgmayor

Yeah I cought half of the Wake Forest game last night..first 10 minutes I was cursing it wasn't in HD, then I flipped to the 1061 and low and behold it was in stunning HD.


----------



## Coup000

Any idea if the Cincy-Kentucky game will be on tonight? Is there somewhere I can see the schedule of games that will be on here?


----------



## gimphboi

I've noticed something interesting with my 8300HD.


I like to sometimes put on the music channels, you know the ones at 401 and up.

However, I do not usually leave the TV turned on when I am listening to them. If I put them on, and then proceed to turn of TV, the music will play for a few minutes, but will stop after 10-15 minutes. It seems, the box is killing the audio feed.


Does the TV and box need to handshake every so often or something? Does it require the TV to be left on to do this? Has anyone else seen this?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## Impala1ss

Tony- I suppose it depends how you have the8300 hooked up to your TV and Audio Receiver. I have my 8300 hooked uop tp each seperately - the 8300 to the TV using component cables, and the 8300 hooked up to the audio syatem using optical cable.


I can listen to music this way all day having the TV on, and without interruption.


----------



## Barry928

Yes you need the display power on to keep a handshake going. If you use component analog then no handshake is required. As a test you can have everything turned on and playing music then turn off the display. Wait for the music to die and then unplug the hdmi cable to see if the music returns.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Did anyone else get a **** load of video and sound breakups during this weeks episode of '24'?


----------



## RichUF

I too like to listen to the music channels through my audio system with my TV OFF. Yet another annoying issue with this box, or I guess I should say with HDMI?


Is there a way for the software to be changed so that the digital audio output is always on, or is this an HDMI thing that cannot be changed?


This isn't affecting me right now as I've ditched the HMDI out of frustration for the time being.


----------



## mwk

Anyone know if BH will have the new Outdoor HD channel in July


----------



## Barry928

We are waiting on the PASSPORT software engineers to write new code to solve the digital audio detection problem. In the next version we expect a setting in a menu to allow the digital audio to pass without display detection. This setting is already available in the SARA software.


----------



## Kamel407

I recently purchased a Marquee CRT Prjector, and am on the waiting list for a BrightHouse HD DVR.


I'm in process of turning the living room into a Home Theater.


Once everything is complete I should be pushing HD channels to a 9' wide screen.


Please feel free to check out my thread below as I am entering into the HT Enthusiast realm.


I look forward to speaking to all of you.


Eric


----------



## Impala1ss

ttt


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Impala1ss_
> *ttt*



right back at ya!


----------



## Maya68

It must be spring break...


ZZZzzz.....


----------



## Impala1ss

ttt again


----------



## Kamel407

Brighthouse called me today


the HD-DVR is in.


So now I have the full Brighthouse HD Cable package with cablemodem.

This means 3 DVRs and 1 HD DVR with all channels (except PPV/packages)


My bill is now $200 per month with tax.


Anyone have any ideas on how to lower my bill?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kamel407_
> *Brighthouse called me today
> 
> 
> the HD-DVR is in.
> 
> 
> So now I have the full Brighthouse HD Cable package with cablemodem.
> 
> This means 3 DVRs and 1 HD DVR with all channels (except PPV/packages)
> 
> 
> My bill is now $200 per month with tax.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to lower my bill?*



200/mo? This April Fools, right?


----------



## Kamel407

I wish it was


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kamel407_
> *My bill is now $200 per month with tax.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to lower my bill?*



If you consider yourself to be technically astute, and can tell the difference between a cableco problem and an in-house/equipment problem, you might want to remove the "lineguard" or "cableguard" or whatever they're calling it now.


When I took it off my bill, the line item was only like $3, but the bill dropped like $7 after taxes. (might not have been that dramatic, but I was surprised)


Doesn't seem like much, but every little bit helps.


/temple


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kamel407_
> *Brighthouse called me today
> 
> 
> the HD-DVR is in.
> 
> So now I have the full Brighthouse HD Cable package with cablemodem.
> 
> This means 3 DVRs and 1 HD DVR with all channels (except PPV/packages)
> 
> My bill is now $200 per month with tax.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to lower my bill?*




You could use one DVR to record everything and distribute the playback to the other rooms. Keep track of your viewing habits to see if you actually watch all that programming. After I installed the HD DVR I rarely watch anything but the recorded list.


----------



## Mark1_M




> Quote:
> My bill is now $200 per month with tax


----------



## Mark1_M




> Quote:
> My bill is now $200 per month with tax



I don't have good advice for you, but I know the feeling. My bill is about $158/month bill with HD-DVR boxes. As much as I like the boxes, the fact they charge almost $7/month on rental fees and then additional $9.95/month for the DVR function blows me away. Plus, no discount for second outlets.


----------



## Kamel407




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *You could use one DVR to record everything and distribute the playback to the other rooms. Keep track of your viewing habits to see if you actually watch all that programming. After I installed the HD DVR I rarely watch anything but the recorded list.*



I wish I could, but each roomate requested a DVR for their own programming, which probably includes skinemax LOL


oh yeah the HD PAK will bump it up to $205 a month, and I don't even watch TV.


----------



## Barry928

The way I look at the cost of the DVR at $17 a month for HD service is it would take me 58 months to equal the cost of the $1000 DirecTV HD Tivo purchase. 58 months from now I would own another piece of obsolete technology. I get the benefit of free replacement if the BHN unit fails or newer technology becomes available.


----------



## Kamel407

I was told the DVRs are now $20 a month

$10 for rental and $10 for service


and thats for EACH DVR, HD or nonHD


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The way I look at the cost of the DVR at $17 a month for HD service is it would take me 58 months to equal the cost of the $1000 DirecTV HD Tivo purchase. 58 months from now I would own another piece of obsolete technology. I get the benefit of free replacement if the BHN unit fails or newer technology becomes available.*



That's how I look at it too. Also, broadband by itself is about $40-50 a month before taxes, right (if you were to get it from another party)?


All those movie channels always add about 40 a month to any cable bill.

With 4 DVRs, that adds another $68 a month to your bill.


If you want to try to be sneaky about it... pay for the movie channels one month and during that month, record a bunch of movies on the DVRs... then cancel the movie channels the next month while you watch what you taped.


you can cancel and add channels at any time...

that's all I've got for ya.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kamel407_
> *Brighthouse called me today
> 
> 
> the HD-DVR is in.
> 
> 
> So now I have the full Brighthouse HD Cable package with cablemodem.
> 
> This means 3 DVRs and 1 HD DVR with all channels (except PPV/packages)
> 
> 
> My bill is now $200 per month with tax.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to lower my bill?*



I feel your pain. My wife loves the two HD DVR'd that we have but she got the bill for about the same cost as yours and has been bitching at me about it. I told her we could always go back to SD and basic cable. I can still return 2 of my 3 HDTV's to Costco. She didn't like that option either. (Fortunately for me, she likes HD and all the technology.)


I think all I can do is cut all of the movie channels. I also wish I could cut all of the channels above 80 (except for the 1000 and up HD) for a reduction too. Aside from that, dial up Internet will never come back to my house again, so I gotta pay for broadband.


She asked about satellite, but with all the TV's at my house and the add on fees for that, plus the cost to purchase the hardware outright, it would be way too expensive.


If you want technology's conveniences, you gotta pay.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> My bill is now $200 per month with tax.



Light the TV on fire. I'm sure it will make very entertaining watching and pretty colors too. Wheee!!!!


Seriously, I feel your pain. Our bill is $178/month for 1 HD DVR, 1 SD DVR, HD Pak, RR, and the Front Row package (HBO, Max, Sho, TMC, Starz, + OnDemands)


I just wish BH would list the prices AFTER taxes are added, rather than saying Basic Cable is $29.99, but by the way, you have an additional $11 in taxes to pay, so your bill is really $41.


I wish they would do this with everything. It's like that in Europe. You see an item on the shelf, and the tag reads 200 Francs, you pay 200 Francs.


If anyone is interested, DSLREPORTS.com is doing a top 10 things the broadband industry could do to improve service, and this is one. Interesting reading....


----------



## jeff barbour

I have a couple digital VCRs @$500 a pop! DVR is MUCH easier..and SATA will be here someday!


----------



## Adios

Does anyone know if BH gives a discount if you commit to a defined service interval, one year for example? I was recently surprised by our local newpaper that the rate for 1 year of service was quite a bit cheaper than paying by the month.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adios_
> *Does anyone know if BH gives a discount if you commit to a defined service interval, one year for example? I was recently surprised by our local newpaper that the rate for 1 year of service was quite a bit cheaper than paying by the month.*



I doubt it since the BHN marketing message is "we are better than satellite because no long term contracts are required". There is a FREE Mickey Mouse lamp if you upgrade to the Digital Combo Plus package at a demonstration center.


----------



## JH2003

To watch to Final Four games yesterday, I use the 8300HD to record for about 30-40 minutes and then watch and can skip the time out commercials. The first game went well. The second game had a lot of breakup, lost sound. Just before the half, the 8300HD rebooted. There was less breakup after the reboot. Did others have the video/sound problems or am I experiencing a problem with the 8300HD?


----------



## skellyo

How on earth do you guys record several DVR's full of programming and have time to watch it? I absolutely love my HD-DVR, but there is no way I could record more than one drive full of programming and ever be able to catch up with watching it all.


Heck, I'm even considering getting rid of the Pace box in our bedroom since we never watch TV in the bedroom anymore since we got the HD-DVR. I mean, why watch 32" of HD when you can watch 56" of it?!?


----------



## Kamel407

Maybe its just me but when I have ladies over I like to have (rhymes with corn) running on the TV in the bedroom.


I would guess that would be good for married couples with children as well.


----------



## RichUF

dump all of the movie/premium channels?


This is the age-old issue for me. I want the local HD channels, basic cable (of which there are really only a handful of channels that I want), and broadband.


I wouldn't mind HD-HBO and HD-Showtime, but with it you get all the others.


We are dumping ALL of the movie channels as our special price is expiring. Not a biggies, as I'd only watch two of the dozens anyways (HD).


reasonably priced ALA CARTE service - I can only dream.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by RichUF_
> *reasonably priced ALA CARTE service - I can only dream.*



You said it.


----------



## Maya68

Even more idealistic:

100% TV on-demand! Watch only what you want to watch, when you want to watch it and pay only for that.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Maya68_
> *Even more idealistic:
> 
> 100% TV on-demand! Watch only what you want to watch, when you want to watch it and pay only for that.*



I read on DSLREPORTS that TWC is talking about doing that and un-deploying the set-top DVR. The down side is, you won't be able to FF through commercials.


----------



## twartacus

I would have to say that this past football season was GREAT with HD content: FOX and CBS on Sunday afternoons, ESPN on Sunday night, and ABC on Monday night.


Basketball was/is GREAT too: SUN-SportsHD, TNT-HD, ESPN-HD, INHD, and NBATV-HD combined to give you a lot of HD games every week.. often two at once!


Baseball is where it seems to drop off. ESPN and INHD... and that's it! No ESPN2HD, no Fox Sports HD, WGN or TBS HD.


Is there anymore MLB HD on the horizon?


----------



## DKubicki

Hard-drive maker Seagate Technology has developed new digital-video recording technologies aimed at addressing concerns about capacity and digital-rights management.


----------



## DKubicki

Have to make two more posts to get the link listed


----------



## DKubicki

Have to make two more posts to get the link listed


----------



## DKubicki

Sorry about the additional posts

http://news.com.com/Seagate+queues+u...l?tag=nefd.top


----------



## jabetcha

Well, over 1/4 of the year is passed already, and we've not heard of anything about any new HD channels that might be added. Most of the issues with the HD DVR's seem to have quieted down.


I'm waiting patiently for Univeral HD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD.


I don't understand what the hold up is for Cinemax because they (like HBO) if owned by TimeWarner, and if the TWC agreements that BH has are still in place, this should be a no-brainer. I know Greg had mentioned (over a year ago) that many of the broadcasts on CinHD are still in 4x3 format. But, I'd much rather watch a 4x3 show on an HD channel than a 4x3 broadcast on an SD channel.


If it's a bandwidth issue, I suggest moving the 4 home shopping channels from analog to digital.


Barry, do we have an equivalent to Greg here in the Orlando market now, and have you been in contact with him/her?


----------



## dgmayor

I'm quite shocked we don't have ESPN2-HD. After all the hoops to get ESPN-HD and how they wanted to push the package and all that, I'd think that we'd end up with ESPN2-HD (and ESPNU) pretty quick after their release.


----------



## Barry928

I am waiting like all of you for the 2 new HD channels BHN announced last November. At that time they predicted negotiations would be complete by the end of the Q1 2005 but I have not heard anything about the status of the new mystery HD channels. I will email Greg today and ask him for an update.


----------



## mwk

I'll vote for espn2hd and outdoor channel hd


----------



## PeterShipp

I wonder if Greg has any comment if they will make any attempt (with Time Warner) to try and pick up some of the Voom channels that are apparently going to be offered by Rainbow Media (a subsidiary CableVision).


----------



## avNeophyte

Hi Peter. I can't imagine why any carrier would pick them up. Not much demand for the content and too little bandwidth. I *think* most customers would prefer other existing and announced HD channels (ESPN2, TNT, etc) before the Voom 21.


As a DirecTV customer I would prefer better PQ than more channels.


----------



## mastafunk

I was reviewing my bill this afternoon and it was funny to see others are at the same place. I do a hell of alot of business through BHN (about $249 a month) and I still dont feel as if I am getting what I want.


Lets start by saying I have been a long time DBS adopter and have had DTV for years. I am used to the crisp digital image of my favorite channels (SCI-FI, TOON, MTV, USA, A&E).


I work from a home office and subscrbe to the Virtual Office Internet deal as an add-on to the Digtal Smart Pak which is running me about $140 a month. I also have a residential cable modem for the the wife and kids. This puts me at about $190. We subscribe to the smart pack for the HBO and Showtime HD . We have a SD explorer 8300 and an HD explorer 8300. I have 4 SD tv's in addition to the HD projector, so I have purchased a in house distribution system to distribute both the SD and HD dvr (thank god the 8300HD puts out proper aspect SD out the SVideo without having to change things back and forth) as well as my XBOX and Direct TV throughout the house on stereo modulated channels.


In reality all I want is what BHN call basic cable. There is absolutelty nothing in the digital cable realm that I am interested in except the HDTV stations. Unfortunately the only way to get the DVR's and the HD is through getting all those other channels.


This wasnt that big a deal until recently as the DBS providers have been lowering their prices on HD dvr entry. A local D**H network distributor has a HD dual tuner DVR for $350 with a year contract. They also have dual room DVR's eliminating the need for my in house distro unit.


But now the problem becomes I cant get local Digital stations in my area and am not willing to say goodbye to network HD as this is most of the HD I watch.


SO now it comes down to am I willing to pay about $70 less a month and loose all local HD except CBS, but get all the channels, and access to HD-PPV ( I cannot tell you how dissapointed i was the first time I ordered a "Widescreen PPV" on BHN) plus all the "Basic cable channels" which are probably the most watched channels anywhere will be crystal.


It is a tough decision as either way no one can beat there Internet services. I just wish BHN would keep making it worthwhile for me to spend my extra money with them like adding these other HD channels we hear about all the time. I am very dissapointed I will be missing Battlestar Gallactica in HD tonight. Or they could just throw in those other useles channes for free.


I dont know just ranting. Getting ready to do something. Anyone having any luck getting their digital locals in Ocklawaha, FL?


----------



## Barry928

There is no perfect programming provider. Each service has good and bad points but none of them are all good.

*DirecTV*

I was a DirecTv customer for 10 years from 1994 until 2004 when I switched to BHN. I am a quality nut to the point of being labeled a videophile so the visual image is the most important factor in my situation. DirecTV drove me away because I saw that pristine digital image in 1994 and then watched it as it went downhill every year for 10 years until the bit rates were so low it approached VHS resolution and I switched. I understand it is the national cable networks who are adding most of the compression before it ever reaches cable or satellite distribution but since DirecTV added even more compression on top it killed the resolution. Now that both DirecTV and Dish are reducing the HD channels 1080i resolution from 1920 x 1080i to 1280 x 1080i in addition to the compression they have now gone down the same path and are noticeably softer than BHN. So when your considering a switch to Satellite picture quality is now a factor in addition to price.


*Bright House Networks*

Like other posters here my BHN bill is large. I consider the high speed internet service to be a bargin at $45 a month for 5mbps of reliable bandwidth. The television service though has me paying for 208 channels a month even though we only watch 25 channels. I only watch the recorded HD channels with the 8300HD DVR and my family watches a combined 8 SD channels recorded on the 8000 DVR. This is the reason I support ala carte programming choices instead of the tiered system we have now. The ratio is just too high when I am paying this much and watching less than 15% of the channels. The defining moment for me was when we switched from DirecTV and discovered the IFC channel was not in the BHN digital tier. We enjoy the show "dinner for five" so I called BHN to order and was forced to buy the entire Encore package of 10 channels to view this one show. $60 a year additional for one show is ridicules so I ordered the DVD with the entire season for $20. The whole tier system at BHN that requires you to buy analog service to get SD digital and then buy SD digital to get HD digital does not serve the high end user fairly and motivates us to search for alternatives.


Technically BHN is the best source available for HD content. They do not add any additional compression to the channels and they provide high quality set top boxes that offer us digital video and audio. The weakness is those damn analog channels. Analog distribution really trashes the SD channels because it takes the compressed digital channel from the program provider and converts the video to analog composite and then modulates it to RF which adds a ton of noise and softens the picture. YUK. The audio also suffers since 2 channel analog stereo (dolby pro logic) is the best you can receive in analog. HISS. Analog distribution is the biggest problem cable faces today since 80 analog channels consume the same amount of bandwidth as 160 HD channels or 800 SD channels.


Looking forward I can only hope the sweeping changes in the broadcast business model with advertising bypassed by the DVR and VOD will motivate broadcasters and cable to provide a service that offers customers the ability to pay for only what we watch.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> The weakness is those damn analog channels. Analog distribution really trashes the SD channels because it takes the compressed digital channel from the program provider and converts the video to analog composite and then modulates it to RF which adds a ton of noise and softens the picture. YUK. The audio also suffers since 2 channel analog stereo (dolby pro logic) is the best you can receive in analog. HISS. Analog distribution is the biggest problem cable faces today since 80 analog channels consume the same amount of bandwidth as 160 HD channels or 800 SD channels.



I couldn't agree more. It was a huge shock for me to see these analog channels after switching from 8 years of DirecTV. I guess we're all kinda screwed with them as long as there are customers that don't want to rent boxes.


When I watch the analog channels on my 55 Sony RP LCD, I feel like I am watching through a REALLY dirty window, and I find it very distracting. Distracting to the point that it has changed my viewing habits since DirecTV. There are just some shows I don't watch anymore because of the PQ. I wonder if the ratings will reflect these issues.. it would be nice, as it would encourage the cable networks to be more involved with the presentation and end use of their product.


Maybe the cable industry needs a sort of "THX" program...


-jerm!


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *DirecTV*
> 
> I was a DirecTv customer for 10 years from 1994 until 2004 when I switched to BHN. I am a quality nut to the point of being labeled a videophile so the visual image is the most important factor in my situation. DirecTV drove me away because I saw that pristine digital image in 1994 and then watched it as it went downhill every year for 10 years until the bit rates were so low it approached VHS resolution and I switched. I understand it is the national cable networks who are adding most of the compression before it ever reaches cable or satellite distribution but since DirecTV added even more compression on top it killed the resolution. Now that both DirecTV and Dish are reducing the HD channels 1080i resolution from 1920 x 1080i to 1280 x 1080i in addition to the compression they have now gone down the same path and are noticeably softer than BHN. So when your considering a switch to Satellite picture quality is now a factor in addition to price.
> 
> [/b]



I think you summarized the situation very well. There really isn't a great option available right now. We dropped BHN cable (TWC at the time) for DirecTV several years ago. The primary reason was TWC's pricing structure. It was just too expensive to add the 4 or 5 additional channels that we wanted.


As you stated, DirecTV's PQ has gone from mediocre to worse over the past couple years. Some of the HD channels look like widescreen SD due to their over-compression and down-rezzing. Some of the less popular SD channels are just downright blurry.


I can only hope that DirectTV will reverse their PQ trend over the next couple years. We will probably stick with them even if they don't because Dish is no better and there is no way we will ever go back to cable due to the poor reliability. We never appreciated how terribly unreliable cable was until we switched to DirecTV. With satellite we always have a picture (even if the PQ isn't so great) and we aren't willing to give that up.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *There is no perfect programming provider. Each service has good and bad points but none of them are all good.
> 
> 
> DirecTV
> 
> I was a DirecTv customer for 10 years from 1994 until 2004 when I switched to BHN. I am a quality nut to the point of being labeled a videophile so the visual image is the most important factor in my situation. DirecTV drove me away because I saw that pristine digital image in 1994 and then watched it as it went downhill every year for 10 years until the bit rates were so low it approached VHS resolution and I switched. I understand it is the national cable networks who are adding most of the compression before it ever reaches cable or satellite distribution but since DirecTV added even more compression on top it killed the resolution. Now that both DirecTV and Dish are reducing the HD channels 1080i resolution from 1920 x 1080i to 1280 x 1080i in addition to the compression they have now gone down the same path and are noticeably softer than BHN. So when your considering a switch to Satellite picture quality is now a factor in addition to price.
> 
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks
> 
> Like other posters here my BHN bill is large. I consider the high speed internet service to be a bargin at $45 a month for 5mbps of reliable bandwidth. The television service though has me paying for 208 channels a month even though we only watch 25 channels. I only watch the recorded HD channels with the 8300HD DVR and my family watches a combined 8 SD channels recorded on the 8000 DVR. This is the reason I support ala carte programming choices instead of the tiered system we have now. The ratio is just too high when I am paying this much and watching less than 15% of the channels. The defining moment for me was when we switched from DirecTV and discovered the IFC channel was not in the BHN digital tier. We enjoy the show "dinner for five" so I called BHN to order and was forced to buy the entire Encore package of 10 channels to view this one show. $60 a year additional for one show is ridicules so I ordered the DVD with the entire season for $20. The whole tier system at BHN that requires you to buy analog service to get SD digital and then buy SD digital to get HD digital does not serve the high end user fairly and motivates us to search for alternatives.
> 
> 
> Technically BHN is the best source available for HD content. They do not add any additional compression to the channels and they provide high quality set top boxes that offer us digital video and audio. The weakness is those damn analog channels. Analog distribution really trashes the SD channels because it takes the compressed digital channel from the program provider and converts the video to analog composite and then modulates it to RF which adds a ton of noise and softens the picture. YUK. The audio also suffers since 2 channel analog stereo (dolby pro logic) is the best you can receive in analog. HISS. Analog distribution is the biggest problem cable faces today since 80 analog channels consume the same amount of bandwidth as 160 HD channels or 800 SD channels.
> 
> 
> Looking forward I can only hope the sweeping changes in the broadcast business model with advertising bypassed by the DVR and VOD will motivate broadcasters and cable to provide a service that offers customers the ability to pay for only what we watch.*



Interesting article on CNET on "underground television". I believe the networks and cable/satellite operators really need to be looking at what the future is going to look like. 100% on-demand viewing will be it.

http://news.com.com/Me+TV+Program+yo...2841&subj=news


----------



## ArtieMcD

I've just recently purchased and set up a new HDTV and receive HDTV content from Bright House. I was wondering, does anyone know of or can recommend any high def shows that are on regularly that take full advantage of the 5.1 audio so that I can test my audio/receiver set up. I do see the receiver recognizes the Dolby Digital 5.1 content, but of the shows I have watched/recorded to date, I never hear anything form the rear speakers. Just looking for a good reference show to give myself the everything is good to go feeling.


Also, I am aware of the issue with the SA8300HD when using the HDMI cable that the optical output switches to 2.1 when the HDMI cable is enabled so I am using the component cables now. My TV (Sharp Aquos LC-32D7U) does have an optical output on it as well and I would prefer to hook that output to my receiver (I only have one optical output on the receiver and I'm not prepared to upgrade yet) instead of hooking up the optical output from the cable box directly. Does anyone know if a TV would pass through the audio from the HDMI cable, and if done this way will the cable box stay at 5.1 and not experience the 2.1 downgrade problem? I really would like to know if this works before paying Bright House $50 for the cable that they I would be unable to return if it is discovered thier hardware is defective when used with the HDMI cable.


Thanks.


----------



## mastafunk

I am getting 5.1 on "24"(FOX), "Lost"(ABC), "CSI" & "CSI Miami"(CBS)


These are the only one I can say for sure...


----------



## ArtieMcD

But do they use the rear channels much in these shows? IE if I were to watch them, is there be a good chance that I can actually hear something from the rear speakers? Its one thing to be broadcast in 5.1 support, its another for the programming to actually take advantage of the surround channels.


----------



## mwk

CSI has okay 5.1.


There is better ways to check your set up than network TV


----------



## ArtieMcD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mwk_
> *CSI has okay 5.1.*



ok, thanks will try csi miami tonight



> Quote:
> *
> 
> There is better ways to check your set up than network TV*



Advice on how to accomplish that would be appreciated. However, I am specifically testing if I am getting proper 5.1 from my HDTV/network feed. I know my setup is working when I play 5.1 encoded DVDs and when I play my 5.1 capable xbox games.... I know because I have reference games and dvd that I can play that I know have amazing surround sound capabilities.


However, I do not have a similar reference to ensure that my 5.1 capable HDTV feeds work (especially in regards to the use of an HDMI cable, and whether I can pass through the audio to my receiver via my tv)... As I mentioned, all the shows I have recorded or watched to date have not had any noticeable surround track in use, granted we are talking less than 48 hours of use now.


----------



## mwk

Okay someone with more knowledge than myself on the HDMI issue will have to help.


CSI is your best bet.


Fox use to have a thing they did during Nascar which was pretty good.


Not sure if they are still during that.


Maybe a movie on HBO-HD or Showtime-HD.


I was watching a race on one of the HDnets Sat. night that had real good 5.1


Had a party for the frozen four final to show some people Hockey in HD, when the game was over put that race on and they were amazed at the sound of the race cars going by, To bad the Hockey wasn't in DD


----------



## DravenGSX




> Quote:
> I can only hope that DirectTV will reverse their PQ trend over the next couple years. We will probably stick with them even if they don't because Dish is no better and there is no way we will ever go back to cable due to the poor reliability. We never appreciated how terribly unreliable cable was until we switched to DirecTV. With satellite we always have a picture (even if the PQ isn't so great) and we aren't willing to give that up.



That's an interesting position to take. I've never lost the picture with BHN. Not once. I had cable throughout the hurricanes (save for the 4 hours combined that I was without power) and watched Scary Terry throughout.


Everything that I have heard and read (and not just from the lame BHN commercials) indicates that when the bad storms roll in, your satellite tv rolls out.


----------



## Barry928

Artie,


You should be good to go using the 8300HD via HDMI and the optical output of the Sharp. Your display has built in 5.1 decoding and a optical output to pass that signal to your receiver. The problem with digital audio outputs is soon to be solved in the 8300HD. The HDMI audio fix is already working in the beta software I am testing.


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *That's an interesting position to take. I've never lost the picture with BHN. Not once. I had cable throughout the hurricanes (save for the 4 hours combined that I was without power) and watched Scary Terry throughout.
> 
> 
> Everything that I have heard and read (and not just from the lame BHN commercials) indicates that when the bad storms roll in, your satellite tv rolls out.*



Hi Draven. I guess we all have slightly different experiences.


Regarding satellite reliability, the newer (oval) dishes have largely eliminated rain fade unless you live way up North or have an obstructed view. I think it has been over a year since the last time I experienced rain fade. I've only had rain fade two or three times in the last 3 years and never for more than 15 minutes. In other words, we've had TV service for all but maybe 30 minutes out of the last 3 years. Granted, there might have been additional outages during times when I wasn't watching but you get the idea.


Our satellite service stayed up right through the hurricanes last year. No rain fade during the storms and no loss of service after them. When we had power (via generator or power company) we had TV service. All of my neighbors and co-workers that had cable were out for 1 to 2 weeks.


I do have RR internet service through BHN and it was out for nearly 24 hours in the last week alone. Someone working in our yard accidentally cut the cable line to our house after BHN told them it was safe to dig in that area. We have certainly averaged *at least* several days per year of 'downtime' during the 16 years we have had cable TV and/or internet service from TWC/BHN.


There are many valid reasons to choose BHN over satellite for TV service - PQ, ability to lease instead of purchase receivers, no 1 year commitment - but, from my experience, reliability is certainly not one of them. Once again, I do realize that the reliability of these services - cable and satellite - depends on many factors and my experiences may not be representative.


----------



## raymac

Hello avNeophyte. My experiences with TWC/BHN have been outstanding.


Can't remember an outage that wasn't caused by a power outage in the last 3 years. The PQ is great, the HD service is remarkable, and RoadRunner is a bargain. Reliability is exceptional.


My only complaint is having to have a service call to add my SDPVR and then my HDPVR, when I know more about them than the installers BHN sends. However, I have never been charged for the calls.


Having experienced cable TV in NY, Southern California and Tennessee, BHN in Florida is simply outstanding.


Barry, keep up the good work and thanks for lending your technical expertise to the forum.


----------



## RichUF

PQ of BHN is great? My experience is that clean analog can be better looking than highly-compressed satellite channels, but I'd never go so far as to call it great.


YMMV


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *Artie,
> 
> 
> You should be good to go using the 8300HD via HDMI and the optical output of the Sharp. Your display has built in 5.1 decoding and a optical output to pass that signal to your receiver. The problem with digital audio outputs is soon to be solved in the 8300HD. The HDMI audio fix is already working in the beta software I am testing.*



Barry,

Is there a ETA on when the beta software is going live?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DKubicki_
> *Barry,
> 
> Is there a ETA on when the beta software is going live?*



No ETA yet. The audio fix worked perfectly but the HDCP problem needs more work. For all I know they may have sent out the audio fix. You can tell if you now have a new "Audio Digital Out" control item in the More Settings menu.


----------



## Barry928

I received a reply from Greg. He is extremely busy with his new job but he is still planning to post here on the AVS BHN thread when possible. He said that the bandwidth for the new HD channels has been set aside but the negotiations are still ongoing with no firm ETA. Now that Greg is working in the Tampa system he reports Passport software far superior to the SARA version of the 8300 software with the only exception being SATA port activation.


Here is a picture of the HDMI audio fix menu.


----------



## gimphboi

I know this is slightly off topic but...


Has anyone seen the new Brighthouse commercial that seems to imply a new tiered internet service?


I believe the commercial says "choose your speed".


I've got the 5mb like everyone else, but wouldn't mind a little discount for a reduction in speed.


Anyone know anything about this?


-Tony


----------



## gimphboi

I just got off the phone with a Brighthouse rep, she said that RoadRunner Lite as they call it, is 2.5 down for $29.99 a month. If that is true and its 2.5mb down, I am switching. Somehow though, I don't believe it.


Can anyone else confirm...anyone?


-Tony


----------



## DravenGSX

Wow. If that's true, I'm all over it as well.


----------



## wilkinsjme




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *I just got off the phone with a Brighthouse rep, she said that RoadRunner Lite as they call it, is 2.5 down for $29.99 a month. If that is true and its 2.5mb down, I am switching. Somehow though, I don't believe it.
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm...anyone?
> 
> 
> -Tony*



Can't confirm but up here in Michigan the Brighthouse Road Runner packages are as follows...

256k / 128k Road Runner Lite $29.95

256k / 128k Road Runner Lite w/Digital Cable Service $26.00

5Mb / 384k Road Runner Standard, AOL, Earthlink $44.95

8Mb / 512k Road Runner Premium $69.95

8Mb / 512k Road Runner Premium w/Digital Cable Service $59.95


Price list for all BH Michigan area cable/internet services
http://michigan.mybrighthouse.com/se...nnel_list.html


----------



## jimmycrank

Ok... HD newbie here. Just got the 8300HD this morning and I've been playing with it. I've run into a couple problems and I've read almost every page on this thread and yet still have some questions. Can you help???


Samsung DLP HLP-4674

HDMI > HDMI


The cable box has been set to accept all formats (480, 720, 1080).


1. When switching channels and thus sometimes formats, I get this static scratching sound through my speakers while it switches formats. Sometimes I get the channel but sometimes it says "no signal". Is this what you are referring to with the HCMP thing? Whats the deal with the funky static scratching sound?


2. Should I force it just to output 720 to avoid the switching issue?


3. HBOHD has black bars on the side while all other channels are full wide screen. Whats the deal with that?


4. How do I update the software or is it pushed to our boxes? I noticed I do not have the "digital audio" selection like the manual says i should have. Is this the fix you talk about?


5. What is this diagnostic channel you refer to?


Sorry for all the questions but maybe others have the same ones since this post has 1000 replies and its hard to read them all. This could be used as a summary. Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimmycrank_
> *Ok... HD newbie here. Just got the 8300HD this morning and I've been playing with it. I've run into a couple problems and I've read almost every page on this thread and yet still have some questions. Can you help???
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Should I force it just to output 720 to avoid the switching issue?
> 
> 
> 3. HBOHD has black bars on the side while all other channels are full wide screen. Whats the deal with that?
> 
> *



If you can live with the slightly longer time delay when changing channels, I would leave it on "pass". ESPECIALLY, if your screen is not exactly 1280x720. If you leave your set top box on 720p, it will convert 1080i programs to 720p, and your TV will then covert it to its native resolution. If you leave it on "pass", there will be less resolution conversions.


You must be watching HBO-HD during a program that is not HD. Their HD movies will fill your HD TV display.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimmycrank_
> *
> 
> Samsung DLP HLP-4674
> 
> HDMI > HDMI The cable box has been set to accept all formats (480, 720, 1080).
> 
> 1. When switching channels and thus sometimes formats, I get this static scratching sound through my speakers while it switches formats. Sometimes I get the channel but sometimes it says "no signal". Is this what you are referring to with the HCMP thing? Whats the deal with the funky static scratching sound?
> 
> 2. Should I force it just to output 720 to avoid the switching issue?
> 
> 3. HBOHD has black bars on the side while all other channels are full wide screen. Whats the deal with that?
> 
> 4. How do I update the software or is it pushed to our boxes? I noticed I do not have the "digital audio" selection like the manual says i should have. Is this the fix you talk about?
> 
> 5. What is this diagnostic channel you refer to?
> *



Jimmy,


It sounds like you are reading the SARA software manual. BHN uses the Passport software so the internal menu structure is different. Here is a link to the
Passport manual. 


The audio noise is hard to guess. Perhaps it makes a noise when you switch between a 5.1 channel and a 2.0 channel. Does the noise come out of the Samsung speakers or your speakers hooked to the receiver.


I also like the scan rates to come out of the 8300 as native because your display has a better scaler to resize the images to 1280 x 720p. Don't allow the 8300 to output 480i to see if your "no signal" problem changes. The software updates will come from BHN automatically and no the audio menu fix has not been released to Passport users... yet.


The diagnostic menu shows internal information about the boxes performance and status. The only really useful information to read is the remaining capacity of the hard drive and what version of software you are running.


----------



## jimmycrank

"If you can live with the slightly longer time delay when changing channels, I would leave it on "pass"."


What and where is this "pass"? I can't seem to find that option at all.


The nasty sound comes from the samsung speakers, and only when i can tell that the mode is changing from 1080 to 720 or 480 or vice versa.


I think what your saying is turn off 480i and let everything else pass to the tv (480p, 720p, and 1080i) and see if that fixes the audio problem. Correct? Do you think there is something wrong with 480i?


----------



## Barry928

Jimmy,


The term "pass" only applies to the PACE 550 stb. The 8300 uses the menu you have already found with 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i output choices. I am suggesting you turn off 480i to see if the "no signal" problem goes away (nothing to do with sound).


The audio signal changes are not related to the visual scan rate but instead detecting if the channel is sending out 5.1 or 2.0 digital audio and making noise at that change. Does your Samsung have a 5.1 audio decoder built in?


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jimmycrank_
> *"If you can live with the slightly longer time delay when changing channels, I would leave it on "pass"."
> 
> 
> What and where is this "pass"? I can't seem to find that option at all.
> 
> 
> The nasty sound comes from the samsung speakers, and only when i can tell that the mode is changing from 1080 to 720 or 480 or vice versa.
> *



Barry was correct, I have the PACE box which has the "Pass" option. It may be labeled differently on your STB, but whichever setting passes the native resolution to your display is the option I would select.


I see your post about a nasty noise when changing channels. In addition to BHN, I also (for insane reasons) have a subscription to DirecTV. On my Samsung T-160, I also get that miserable noise when I switch from an analog channel to a digital channel. The only thing I can suggest is to turn the volume down when changing channels.


----------



## bgall

Will BHN ever getting around to adding FSN Florida to their lineup? It's pretty sad that if you have BHN in Orlando you miss out on a lot of baseball. I was bringing this subject back up because now that FSN Florida has transfered back 100% ownership to News Corp, that chances may be higher, since news corp also owns Sun Sports. also the marlins plan on showing 50% of their games in HD starting soon.


----------



## dgmayor

Amen Amen Amen.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgmayor_
> *Amen Amen Amen.*



I second that!


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bgall_
> *Will BHN ever getting around to adding FSN Florida to their lineup? It's pretty sad that if you have BHN in Orlando you miss out on a lot of baseball. I was bringing this subject back up because now that FSN Florida has transfered back 100% ownership to News Corp, that chances may be higher, since news corp also owns Sun Sports. also the marlins plan on showing 50% of their games in HD starting soon.*



The Rays are Orlando's 'team' for baseball. Any Marlin's games would be blacked out.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lowmazda_
> *The Rays are Orlando's 'team' for baseball. Any Marlin's games would be blacked out.*



I guess just like the Heat games are never on Sun Sports?


Last night... on Pax...was the first Rays game on all season so far. Since we do not have FSN available to us and the PAX affiliate here shows like no Rays games...


BHN customers have no local (Florida) baseball on TV unless (1) the Marlins are playing the Cubs (WGN) or Braves (TBS) (2) The rays/marlins games is on ESPN and FSN is not carrying the game.


Really disappointing!!!


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lowmazda_
> *The Rays are Orlando's 'team' for baseball. Any Marlin's games would be blacked out.*



Wrong. The marlins and Rays are the home teams for the entire state of Florida.


----------



## lowmazda

OK so I stand corrected. According to Directv's Website here is the local teams available to 32801 (Orlando Zip)


Sunshine Network (Ch. 632)

Florida Marlins

Orlando Magic

Tampa Bay Lightning



FOX Sports Net Florida (Ch. 634)

Florida Marlins

Florida Panthers

Tampa Bay Devil Rays


Last time I remember checking, that wasn't the case but like I said, I stand corrected. BHN should carry FSN if that is the case, it's silly that the Orlando market can't watch either one of these baseball teams on their cable system.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wbscuba_
> *Hi all,
> 
> 
> Anybody with a SA3250 in the Central Florida/Orlando area?
> 
> 
> I'm using a SA 3250 (Passport) box and a JVC40k for HD recording and can record HBOHD, INHD1+2, HDnet, HDnetMovies, TNTHD, ESPNHD and DHDT. I used to be able to record ShowtimeHD until 2 days ago. All of the sudden this channel does not pass thru to the 40k (40k going component to the TV). I have tried reboots, calling BHN resetting the box, no luck...No Showtime HD recording all of the sudden, fine thru component.
> 
> 
> All OTAHD stations (NBC, ABC, etc.) seem to be incorrectly "flagged" and cannot be recorded at all.
> 
> 
> Does anybody here use a SA3250 for HD recording with the same problems, in particular the ShowtimeHD problem?
> 
> 
> It is absolutely useless to talk with a CSR about the whole "firewire" thing, so I wonder whether anybody here has already contacted BHN engineering, etc. regarding the "flagging" issues?
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any input from you guys!
> 
> 
> Thanks*



I have the SA 3250 with a JVC 30 K. Perhaps things have changed since your post. Among the broadcast channels

I can record

1020 WESH NBC

1060 WKMG CBS

WMFE PBS 1240


I cannot record

1090 WFTV ABC

1135 WOFL FOX35

1165 WRBW UPN

1180 WKCF WB


Presumably that second group are incorrectly flagged at Brighthouse. If Greg still watches this thread, I wonder of he knows who to contact to get this corrected. SInce there are three channels correctly set up, it sounds as if might be possible to copy the settings over to the channels that are not set up correctly. As is said above, I don't think a CSR has the training to help.


Footnote. It looks as if I was viewer number 100,000 on this thread.


----------



## jeff barbour

Same thing happened to me. I keep a 40k/3250 in the bedroom. Never could record ABC/UPN/INHD. Now Showtime crapped out.


----------



## waters

HBO and Showtime are OK for me.


However, I have noticed that if I dwell on a non recordable channel, that sometimes hangs up the 3250 - JVC link so that all channles look scrambled after that. I have to reboot both boxes to be able to record any channel after that.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lowmazda_
> *OK so I stand corrected. According to Directv's Website here is the local teams available to 32801 (Orlando Zip)
> 
> 
> Sunshine Network (Ch. 632)
> 
> Florida Marlins
> 
> Orlando Magic
> 
> Tampa Bay Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> FOX Sports Net Florida (Ch. 634)
> 
> Florida Marlins
> 
> Florida Panthers
> 
> Tampa Bay Devil Rays
> 
> 
> Last time I remember checking, that wasn't the case but like I said, I stand corrected. BHN should carry FSN if that is the case, it's silly that the Orlando market can't watch either one of these baseball teams on their cable system.*




Problem with that is, is that I've never seen a single Marlins game on Sunshine. The only time we get Marlins games is when they're on ESPN like last night. Only time we get Devil Rays is ESPN or some of the away games on PAX 16. Pax seems to show two, _maybe_ three games a MONTH.


Now don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of either of these teams, but when I can't afford to get the extra innings package this year, I wanna watch as much baseball as I can







. Not to mention my team (Boston) plays the Devil Rays some 20 times or so a year. That would really tick me off when I did have extra innings, because every time the Sox played the D-Rays it was blacked out (NESN feed) since TB was "in market", yet I had no station to show them.


Bah I say!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgmayor_
> *Only time we get Devil Rays is ESPN or some of the away games on PAX 16. Pax seems to show two, maybe three games a MONTH.
> 
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of either of these teams, but when I can't afford to get the extra innings package this year, I wanna watch as much baseball as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not to mention my team (Boston) plays the Devil Rays some 20 times or so a year. That would really tick me off when I did have extra innings, because every time the Sox played the D-Rays it was blacked out (NESN feed) since TB was "in market", yet I had no station to show them.
> 
> 
> Bah I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Agreed.


I grew up in St Pete... so I "try" to follow the Rays (not easy to be a fan, but I try)... Anyway, I was hoping things would change from last MLB season, but they have not. I went on MLB.com and sent an email complaining about the BHN/Orlando/FSN/blackout issue. Not sure if it'll do anything, but I guess it cannot hurt. Only two ways this will change... (1) BHN adds FSN... (2) MLB drops the blackout for the extra innings.


Geez... it's 2005... you would think MLB would know what they are doing by now so people can follow their local teams...


----------



## rwetzel

I have an all black rack of equipment. My spouse hates the silver box since it sticks out like a sore thumb. I can hide the box behind a speaker. Is that an IR Blaster port on the back of the 8300HD PVR. If so, I could hide the box and place a cable upfront. Any ideas would be helpful. I wish SA would just make a black mylar type cover that can make a silver unit black with a custom made plastic front.


----------



## markc

I work at Sun Sports and with the recent acquisition of FSN Florida there will be changes over the next few months though we don't know what they will be. To set straight what pro rights each has


Sun Sports:

Heat

Magic

Lightning


FSN:

Marlins

Devil Rays

Panthers


There is some talk about putting the Magic on FSN and the D'Rays on Sun Sports..this would happen I presume only when FOX negotiates with Brighthouse to add FSN. Don't expect the D'Rays on Sun Sports this season..most likely next year.


----------



## bgall

They way it should be is like this:


Sun Sports:

Magic

Lightning

Devil Rays


FSN:

Heat

Marlins

Panthers


that way each channel has a team for each sport and the regions make more sense. pass my tip along


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markc_
> *I work at Sun Sports and with the recent acquisition of FSN Florida there will be changes over the next few months though we don't know what they will be.
> 
> *



Here's hoping...


With the addition of ESPN-HD in September... the NFL season was GREAT!

Hopefully FSN won't take too long.


Is FOX going to do any games this year (regular season)?


----------



## bgall

what sport football or baseball?


for football fox is doing the same ammount they did last year.


For baseball they'll do the games in HD that have entire national coverage, and maybe some of the regional action, but dunno much about that.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bgall_
> *what sport football or baseball?
> 
> 
> for football fox is doing the same ammount they did last year.
> 
> 
> For baseball they'll do the games in HD that have entire national coverage, and maybe some of the regional action, but dunno much about that.*



My bad... I meant baseball. I have not seen any games on Fox yet this season. I know last year they have a Saturday or Sunday national game. So far nothing yet...



Also... NBA Playoff Game not in HD... ABC Heat/Nets. that's horrible!


----------



## markc

the reason we might put the Magic on FSN are two fold. One it gives FOX leverage on getting FSN on Brighthouse in Central Florida and if the Heat and the Panthers are on the same channel, there would be many conflicts during the season as they play many times on the same night. With he Magic on FSN, N. Florida would get the Magic while S.Florida would get the Panthers.


----------



## Gilley

Hello, is anyone out there? This thread has been dormant for quite a while; an eternity in Internet forum time.


----------



## Gilley

Hello, is anyone out there? This thread has been dormant for quite a while; an eternity in Internet forum time.


----------



## Gilley

Hello, is anyone out there? This thread has been dormant for quite a while; an eternity in Internet forum time.


----------



## templeofdoom

I'm here...


Guess we've been quiet lately.


I have had a problem with Channel 1020 and 1135 having significant audio dropouts and video blocking. BHN techs have been out three times, and scheduled again for Friday. Signal looks good, HD-DVR has been replaced, and cables and connections gone over with a fine-tooth comb. Next may be to replace the cable drop from the outside to the jack behind the TV. Dropouts are so frequent that trying to watch a live or recorded show is unbearable. End up going to the SD channel...


They keep frowning upon my surge suppressor (on the cable line), which I demand to protect my equipment. When it is removed, the problem stays, and I reconnect it after they leave. I have before lost a $1000 preamp during a lightning storm when the cable was the only thing unprotected. Anybody have similar stories, or a good answer to their disapproval of cable surge suppressors?


There. Hopefully that'll stir some conversation. 


/temple


----------



## skellyo

I've had the same problems with 1020 lately. It was quite bad during Monday night's Fear Factor and Las Vegas.


I would doubt very seriously that any of your equipment, including the SA 8300HD has anything to do with it. It seems to me like it's more of a broadcast problem that gets passed on to us from BHN.


I wonder if anyone with an OTA setup has these same issues on NBC HD?


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by skellyo_
> *I've had the same problems with 1020 lately. It was quite bad during Monday night's Fear Factor and Las Vegas.*



Ah, good to hear it may not be just me. Although I'm surprised it's as bad as it is (I mean every several seconds an audio dropout to the point you can't understand what is being said on the show), that it is not more widely reported. BHN has said they don't have any other reports of this.


Perhaps it would be good for you (and everybody else if you're seeing this) to at least call it in. Then they'd get a pattern and maybe work it further.


Barry, any chance you want to do another glitch survey? We could all record using our 8300HD's!


/temple


----------



## samsterdog

I have been fighting the 1020 & 1135 (and occasionally others) dropouts for months now. BHN has been out multiple times. Each time they do the same check. The first tech who came out determined it to be an issue with the signal coming to the street connection (i.e., a the head). This was going to be passed onto BHN management to get fixed. The work order to have this fixed seemed to have vanished. In the meantime, three other techs have tried to fix wiring, check signal, etc. in my house. Finally, last week, after talking to 3 different techs, the BHN supervisor said that there were others in the Oviedo area complaining of the same problem and the they were finally going to check the Oviedo area head to fix the problem.


In watching a few 1020 & 1135 programs, the issue seems to be significantly better. Only a few minor glitches. I don't know whether they are from the network stream or due to BHN. I was going to keep an eye on this and contact a supervisor (I finally have a number) if the issue is not resolved.


Being that you might not be in the Oviedo area, this may not help your situation. Any others in the Oviedo area have the same issue? Are things better this week, especially since yesterday?


----------



## DravenGSX

Those of you who are having problems, where are you located?


I am in Metrowest and both Fear Factor and Las Vegas were glitch free for me this week.


----------



## NewtoHD

I live in Oviedo as well (off of Lockwood) and frequently experience the same drop outs on 1020 and 1135. Even as recently as last night during American Idol on Fox (okay, I admit it, I watch it!!). They too have replaced the cabling from the street to my house, but still have the problems, so sounds like it is definitely an 'Oviedo' problem. Not sure if it matters, but I have the Pace box. Hope they can solve the problem soon...it is tolerable, but would prefer not to have to suffer the dropouts when paying what I do for BHN service!!!


Thanks!





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by samsterdog_
> *I have been fighting the 1020 & 1135 (and occasionally others) dropouts for months now. BHN has been out multiple times. Each time they do the same check. The first tech who came out determined it to be an issue with the signal coming to the street connection (i.e., a the head). This was going to be passed onto BHN management to get fixed. The work order to have this fixed seemed to have vanished. In the meantime, three other techs have tried to fix wiring, check signal, etc. in my house. Finally, last week, after talking to 3 different techs, the BHN supervisor said that there were others in the Oviedo area complaining of the same problem and the they were finally going to check the Oviedo area head to fix the problem.
> 
> 
> In watching a few 1020 & 1135 programs, the issue seems to be significantly better. Only a few minor glitches. I don't know whether they are from the network stream or due to BHN. I was going to keep an eye on this and contact a supervisor (I finally have a number) if the issue is not resolved.
> 
> 
> Being that you might not be in the Oviedo area, this may not help your situation. Any others in the Oviedo area have the same issue? Are things better this week, especially since yesterday?*


----------



## gimphboi

Barry,


Any update on the HDMI audio fix?


-Tony


----------



## skellyo




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *Those of you who are having problems, where are you located?
> 
> 
> I am in Metrowest and both Fear Factor and Las Vegas were glitch free for me this week.*



I'm over in Northlake Park @ Lake Nona by the airport.


I only wish Las Vegas was glitch free...then I wouldn't be forced to learn how to lip read.


----------



## Barry928

Temple,


I think this a great time for a glitch test. Let's record/view the Law & Order CI this Sunday night at 9pm WESH-DT. Log the show out using the time on the bar when paused. Post your results here including your location. I will post in the OTA thread asking the HD Tivo guys to record the off air feed for a control reference.


Tony,

It seems I am still the only one with the newer HDMI audio fix software since no one posted they had the new menus. I am staying in contact with Steve at BHN so if anything happens I will post it here first. Since I am a beta tester I sent in a wish list of features for the 8300 and Steve passed it on to Pioneer. I asked for:


SATA port activation

Percentage of drive space remaining indication

Option switch to change the 4:3 gray bars to black

Change the HDCP flag on the digital music channels so I do not need my display powered up to hear the music

Option switch to change DVI output between PC and video levels


Another guy who recently switched from DirecTV suggested the ability to remove channels from the guide.


----------



## markc

The past couple of days my 8300 gives me a warning that says it cant record the next program because there is no space even though there are no shows saved on the drive...anyone else have this issue?


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NewtoHD_
> *I live in Oviedo as well (off of Lockwood) and frequently experience the same drop outs on 1020 and 1135. Even as recently as last night during American Idol on Fox (okay, I admit it, I watch it!!). They too have replaced the cabling from the street to my house, but still have the problems, so sounds like it is definitely an 'Oviedo' problem. Not sure if it matters, but I have the Pace box. Hope they can solve the problem soon...it is tolerable, but would prefer not to have to suffer the dropouts when paying what I do for BHN service!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



I too live off Lockwood.


I received a call from BHN yesterday. They claim to have fixed the problem and want to come out again to verify. It will probably be next Friday before that will happen.


I did watch some 1020 shows last night (recorded on my SA 8300), and there were a few dropouts, but I believe those can be attributed to NBC rather than BHN, primarily because NBC couldn't get their act together at the beginning of ER (speaking of "I admit it." - although I'm teetering on giving up). It jumped from HD to SD and back again after the first commercial break. Other than that, it was solid. I'm probably sold, but my wife, who has given up some Fridays for this problem, is not quite ready to call it a success.


On a general NBC note - how long is it going to take this network to get their HD act together?!? It's been at least 3 years that they have been broadcasting some primetime shows in HD, and they continue to have issues with switching and not holding the HD signal. Pathetic!


----------



## Impala1ss

BArry - I'll second the need to have the ability to block unwanted channels from the guide. This is a TiVo feature that is outstanding. No need to page through hundreds of unwanted channels ( i do know how to skip 100 at a time) that you never look at.


Also need more than 7 days on the guide and the ability to search for future shows more than 7 days out and be able to set them for recording. This is a serious weakness of Passport/8300.


Keep plugging. and Thanks. Don S.


----------



## RobPT45

Well, this is my first post in the AVS Forum, so here's hoping I don't stumble out of the gate (insert Bellamy Road reference here).


I read through every post in the Orlando-BHN thread dating back to January to make sure that I'm not touching something that has been beaten to death. Thanks to Barry for going to work for those of us that don't have much of a voice with Bright House! I can't wait for those Passport updates.


I finally got my SA8300 two Fridays ago after much waiting. Due to 408 and 417 traffic, I wasn't able to be home until the installer was leaving. My fiance' led him through the process. He was contracted and seemed to be a complete dunce. He told my fiance' that we wouldn't need the DVI cable that we had connected to our PACE unit any longer because "component cables have rendered DVI cables obsolete." My fiance' also said he wasn't very careful with our equipment. She connected the audio because he wasn't familiar with digital audio output. The "manual" he gave us for the unit looked like a pamphlet that he had photocopied on a low grade copier and then perspired over. Let's just say I'm glad I'm not getting charged that $20 hook-up fee. These contractor guys are ridiculous and Bright House should really analyze better who they are hiring.


I have a Samsung 32" flat panel LCD that has component, DVI, and HDMI inputs. Of course I encountered the "HDMI digital audio" problem because my TV does not support DD. I used the workaround to connect via a DVI adapter and this solved the issue. However, after testing with all three inputs, I have noticed serious flickering issues when switching from channels with different resolutions. Sometimes, this even causes certain channels to break-up (rendering them unwatchable) and will even crash the unit. The only way I can get around this is to select only 1 output in the general settings.


My display has a native resolution of 1280 X 768 and I'm an avid sports fan. My TV accepts 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. When I had all outputs selected, the channels with the 1080i input seemed to look the best, but I have heard the many 1080i vs 720p arguments. I would prefer to use some sort of "Pass-thru," but since I can't, which one resolution should I choose? What am I missing out on by only selecting one output?


Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *I think this a great time for a glitch test. Let's record/view the Law & Order CI this Sunday night at 9pm WESH-DT. Log the show out using the time on the bar when paused. Post your results here including your location. I will post in the OTA thread asking the HD Tivo guys to record the off air feed for a control reference.*



Just finished watching it from last night's recording.


I'm in the University/Dean Rd. area. 32817.


Only one audio dropout at 9:07:20. Very uncharacteristic of the recent amount of problems with WESH 1020! I was even recording two HD streams at once...


Anybody else participate in this survey?


/temple


----------



## gimphboi

Ok...a couple of questions for the former satellite folks, specifically those who have come over from Dish Network.


1. Why did you leave?


2. How did you like the HD?


3. How does the picture compare on the regular channels i.e. CNN, Disney, etc. compared to BHN?


The reason I am asking this is that I am considering getting Dish Network. My main reason is 10 of the Voom Channels are now available and another 10 are supposed to be up at the end of the year.


Anybody think BHN might pick any of these up? From what I have read, they are available to cable networks.


Thoughts, opinions?


-Tony


Edit: Just found out it requires two dishes to get both the regular Dish programming and the Voom programming.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *Just finished watching it from last night's recording.
> 
> I'm in the University/Dean Rd. area. 32817.
> 
> Only one audio dropout at 9:07:20. Very uncharacteristic of the recent amount of problems with WESH 1020! I was even recording two HD streams at once...
> 
> Anybody else participate in this survey?
> 
> /temple*



I watched the recording of L&O CI with no dropouts to report. I checked twice at 9:07:20 to be sure. I did not have a complete recording since my 8300 locked up 46 minutes into the show. It was strange behavior I have never seen before with this stb. I was watching a show play back I had recorded on Friday while CI was recording in the background. I paused the show to take a phone call and when I pushed play to resume the box flashed an error message about a possible hard drive problem. I went to my equipment closet and the display on the front of the 8300 was counting backwards in hexadecimal until it hit zero and then flashed "proc" followed by dashes moving slowly from left to right. I had to unplug the box and do another full boot to recover but the box has been flawless ever since with only the loss of the last 14 minutes of CI.


I live in Belle Isle 32809. I am curious about the guys in Oviedo who reported the original WESH problems.


----------



## visionik

Anyone have any opinions on the HD DVR Brighthouse is renting?


My experience is very mixed. When it works, it works great. Generally it works when watching live TV or "almost live" TV (IE, paused and subsequently viewing a few minutes behind live).


In contrast, somewhere around half of the shows I record are unwatchable. They'll playback fine for a while, but then stutter, skip, drop out video and audio, and sometimes even be unplayable for up to 20 minutes of the recording - I have to fast forward through "frozen", unwatchable video until it will start playing again.


It makes the recording feature worthless. I never know if it's going to record properly... so I end up rushing home or watching live TV whenever possible.


Brighthouse is coming out thursday to replace the unit. This will be my 3rd. The first one reported that its hard drive was failing.


Voom is dead and their DVR will never see the light of day, DirecTV is making HD DirecTivo obsolete. Why can't anyone make a great HDTV DVR?


Do I have to move to Bend, Oregon just so I can get a Digeo/Moxi DVR system?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *Ok...a couple of questions for the former satellite folks, specifically those who have come over from Dish Network.
> 
> 
> 1. Why did you leave?
> 
> 
> 2. How did you like the HD?
> 
> 
> 3. How does the picture compare on the regular channels i.e. CNN, Disney, etc. compared to BHN?
> 
> 
> The reason I am asking this is that I am considering getting Dish Network. My main reason is 10 of the Voom Channels are now available and another 10 are supposed to be up at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> Anybody think BHN might pick any of these up? From what I have read, they are available to cable networks.
> 
> 
> Thoughts, opinions?
> 
> 
> -Tony
> 
> 
> Edit: Just found out it requires two dishes to get both the regular Dish programming and the Voom programming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I switch from DirecTV b/c BHN was cheaper. DTV wanted $11 for 5 HD channels while with BHN it is only $6 for the HD pack. BHN includes more HD channels at no additional charge as well as including locals (something that required an antenna with DTV). Plus I would have had to buy a new sat. dish. The clincher was DTV wanting $700 to $900 for there HDTivo. That is a lot of up front cost for someone on a budget so BHN HD DVR for $10/month is 10x more manageable. My wife and I are actually saving between $40-$60/month with BHN by combining our cable and internet. Can't comment on picture quality b/c we never subscribed to any HD with DTV, our reasons were just based on price.


I have no regrets, absolutely love BHN and plan on never going back to sat. We all wish BHN would add more HD channel faster but they will come eventually. For now, I'm 100% satisfied.


----------



## DravenGSX




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by visionik_
> *Anyone have any opinions on the HD DVR Brighthouse is renting?
> 
> 
> My experience is very mixed. When it works, it works great. Generally it works when watching live TV or "almost live" TV (IE, paused and subsequently viewing a few minutes behind live).
> 
> 
> In contrast, somewhere around half of the shows I record are unwatchable. They'll playback fine for a while, but then stutter, skip, drop out video and audio, and sometimes even be unplayable for up to 20 minutes of the recording - I have to fast forward through "frozen", unwatchable video until it will start playing again.
> 
> 
> It makes the recording feature worthless. I never know if it's going to record properly... so I end up rushing home or watching live TV whenever possible.
> 
> 
> Brighthouse is coming out thursday to replace the unit. This will be my 3rd. The first one reported that its hard drive was failing.
> 
> 
> Voom is dead and their DVR will never see the light of day, DirecTV is making HD DirecTivo obsolete. Why can't anyone make a great HDTV DVR?
> 
> 
> Do I have to move to Bend, Oregon just so I can get a Digeo/Moxi DVR system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sounds like you've had incredibly bad luck. I have not had any problems with my DVR. It works just as well as the SD DVR I had... perfectly. Hopefully a replacement will solve your problem.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by visionik_
> *Anyone have any opinions on the HD DVR Brighthouse is renting?*



The 8300HD is not perfect, but much better than I expected (as a prior Tivo user).


Sounds like your recording failures are highly likely to be a (string of?) bad boxes. Although I have had audio dropouts and video freezes, they have been for only a second at most. We're still working on some problems with channel 1020 and 1135, but the rest of the HD channels are flawless.


Have they checked your signal?


I was very surprised at myself when I recently turned off the Tivo service. Having two HD tuners is so good that we weren't using the Tivo anymore!


Good luck, hang in there. If necessary, escalate your situation, scream like heck (figuratively) until you get a supervisor?


/temple


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by rolltide1017_
> *I switch from DirecTV b/c BHN was cheaper. DTV wanted $11 for 5 HD channels while with BHN it is only $6 for the HD pack. BHN includes more HD channels at no additional charge as well as including locals (something that required an antenna with DTV). Plus I would have had to buy a new sat. dish. The clincher was DTV wanting $700 to $900 for there HDTivo. That is a lot of up front cost for someone on a budget so BHN HD DVR for $10/month is 10x more manageable. My wife and I are actually saving between $40-$60/month with BHN by combining our cable and internet. Can't comment on picture quality b/c we never subscribed to any HD with DTV, our reasons were just based on price.
> 
> 
> I have no regrets, absolutely love BHN and plan on never going back to sat. We all wish BHN would add more HD channel faster but they will come eventually. For now, I'm 100% satisfied.*



I agree with you on the cost of the HD PVR's from Dish. How do you like the picture quality of BHN? Is it better than dish on non HD channels? My main interest is in the Voom HD channels. How I wish BHN would pick them up. I'm guessing bandwith is an issue at this point. Can anyone comment? Does BHN have the room for 20 more HD channels?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## DravenGSX

I wouldn't expect any of the Voom channels any time soon. We're still waiting on the two new ones that we were supposed to get in the 1Q05.


I sure would like to have Rush and Rave though.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> The reason I am asking this is that I am considering getting Dish Network. My main reason is 10 of the Voom Channels are now available and another 10 are supposed to be up at the end of the year.



I'm a long time BHN subscriber, but I couldn't resist the VOOM services through Dish. Fortunately I already had a receiver and the two dish/ three satellite set up from when I previously subscribed to Dish. I am paying for the HD pack (9.99), the 10 Voom channels (5.00) and an access fee ($5), total ~$20 plus tax. There's some duplication with BHN, but I love all those extra HD channels. My favorite is Equator HD which carries a lot of travel programs.


The end of the year addition of the extra channels requires MPEG4 I hear, which renders my receiver obsolete, and probably ends my foray to Dish


I'll try to report back when I have time to compare quality. I have no intention of leaving BHN and I would hope that BHN could be able to add some of the Voom channels so I could drop Dish again. The more HD chioce the better I like it.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DravenGSX_
> *I wouldn't expect any of the Voom channels any time soon. We're still waiting on the two new ones that we were supposed to get in the 1Q05.
> 
> 
> I sure would like to have Rush and Rave though.*



Agreed! Last addition was ESPN-HD in August or September of last year...


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by waters_
> *I'm a long time BHN subscriber, but I couldn't resist the VOOM services through Dish. Fortunately I already had a receiver and the two dish/ three satellite set up from when I previously subscribed to Dish. I am paying for the HD pack (9.99), the 10 Voom channels (5.00) and an access fee ($5), total ~$20 plus tax. There's some duplication with BHN, but I love all those extra HD channels. My favorite is Equator HD which carries a lot of travel programs.
> 
> 
> The end of the year addition of the extra channels requires MPEG4 I hear, which renders my receiver obsolete, and probably ends my foray to Dish
> 
> 
> I'll try to report back when I have time to compare quality. I have no intention of leaving BHN and I would hope that BHN could be able to add some of the Voom channels so I could drop Dish again. The more HD chioce the better I like it.*



Wait a minute!!!


You were able to subscribe to Dish without having to get a basic package?! You can just order HD pack + Voom + $5 access fee?


Please tell me anyone can do that...



-Tony


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by visionik_
> *Anyone have any opinions on the HD DVR Brighthouse is renting?
> 
> 
> My experience is very mixed. When it works, it works great. Generally it works when watching live TV or "almost live" TV (IE, paused and subsequently viewing a few minutes behind live).
> 
> 
> In contrast, somewhere around half of the shows I record are unwatchable. They'll playback fine for a while, but then stutter, skip, drop out video and audio, and sometimes even be unplayable for up to 20 minutes of the recording - I have to fast forward through "frozen", unwatchable video until it will start playing again.
> 
> 
> It makes the recording feature worthless. I never know if it's going to record properly... so I end up rushing home or watching live TV whenever possible.
> 
> 
> Brighthouse is coming out thursday to replace the unit. This will be my 3rd. The first one reported that its hard drive was failing.
> 
> 
> Voom is dead and their DVR will never see the light of day, DirecTV is making HD DirecTivo obsolete. Why can't anyone make a great HDTV DVR?
> 
> 
> Do I have to move to Bend, Oregon just so I can get a Digeo/Moxi DVR system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've been using one since the week they were released in my area. I have had 0 problems with it. I have probably close to 30+ hours of scheduled recordings a week in both HD and standard cable and have never had any issues with shows not recording correctly. It works as good if not better than the SD DVR box I had before it.


You could always make your own HDTV DVR if you keep getting bad boxes from brighthouse.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *Wait a minute!!!
> 
> 
> You were able to subscribe to Dish without having to get a basic package?! You can just order HD pack + Voom + $5 access fee?
> 
> 
> Please tell me anyone can do that...
> 
> 
> 
> -Tony*



Yes, anyone can do that. It's not advertised, and I only found out through another forum that it's possible. I called up and said that's all I wanted and that's what I got. I was asked if I wanted to add the basic package, and just said no.


----------



## waters

As you may have seen from the announcements, starting about now, WMFE plans to cease broadcasting the national PBS HD feed (no more Smart Travels at 7.30pm!), and instead broadcast several channels of SD. They will go back to HD for special programs. This could be related to a problem with the analog WMFE on BHN on Sunday night (5-15).


At 9.58pm there was a test of the emergency broadcast system. The screen went black, and the attention tone was heard. The audio then went back to regular programming. The video went to color bars at 9.59pm, and to a slate for Colonial House at 9.59.30. For at least the next hour, WMFE analog on BHN carried the audio of the Charles program and the video of Colonial House which was on the digital channel. I tried calling WMFE but the phone is only manned 9 to 5. Are there any secret tech numbers?


Anyone know what went wrong?


Update: Received this answer from WMFE


We were testing the new digital equipment and failed to change a video

connection back to the correct setting. As a result, the wrong picture

(and correct audio) went out to Bright House customers for several hours

that night. We've now corrected the problem. We sincerely regret the

error.


----------



## DKubicki

Barry, do you have any update on when the HDMI audio fix will be pushed out. Or has any one seen the fix yet.


----------



## RobPT45

I saw somebody from a _New York - Time Warner_ thread on another message board say that they had the fix for the Passport software that allowed them to output digital audio to their HT even while using the HDMI.


I'm still using the HDMI>DVI workaround, so I'd like to know too...


----------



## MikeO

HELP!


I've had HDTV for 2 years now, I currently have:

Samsung DLP

Samsung HDTV SAT-SIR160 DirectTV

Sony TiVo SAT-T60 (DirectTV )

Hughes TiVo ( DirecTV )

BHN Internet


I have been eyeing the BHN HD-DVR and just couldn't fork out 999.00 for the HD-TiVo. So I called BHN, I have an appt to have installed:

1 Digital Cable Box

1 HD-DVR

BHN Internet


Turns out with my packages I would save almost $20.00/mo with BHN internet combo than DirectTV and BHN Internet .


1st thing, Cost of service is NOT #1. PQ & Selection IS #1


Now the delima. I called DirecTV to cancel, they send me over to Retentions ( I have had DTV since 1995 ). They ask why/what can they do. etc.. I explained how I was getting a better deal, don't have to fork out 999.00 etc. They actually slammed "the competitor" claiming they would be the only provider to offer hundreds of HDTV in the coming year etc.. End result, they asked me if they gave me $250.00 off my bill if I purchased the HD-TiVo. I explained that I know the HD-TiVo would not be around after ~1-2 years, he said they would offer a trade-in to the DTV HD-DVR when it was released. Keeping in my mind that I just saw ****************-dot-com was offering a pre-order for 649.00 shipping may 17th that would put TiVo at a nice price of $399.00 worth the $$ now. ...


So... I have a HD-TiVo on the way AND BHN installing their HD-DVR this week.


Anyone out there have or had either or both ( HD-TiVo / BHN HD-DVR ) ?


I would like some comparisons here, pros/cons..


The ONLY holdbacks I have for BHN is:

1. ANALOG lower channels and I like SCI-FI which I understand is analog which = grainy/snowy.

2. HD-PVR menus seem clustered.

3. I can upgrade the HD-TiVo for more space.. how many recording hours does BHN HD-DVR have? Any plans on larger HD-DVR?


Does anyone know if I can program my Harmony Remote for the BHN Controller?


Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.. As it stands right now I am going to have both for a month or two.. test drive them both.


Sorry for the Long winded post :/

Thanks!


mike


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MikeO_
> *
> 
> 
> ANALOG lower channels and I like SCI-FI which I understand is analog which = grainy/snowy.
> *



You are accurate about the SCI-FI channel on BHN being grainy/snowy, at least for me anyway. Funny thing is I rarely watch the digital channels, other than HD, but I still watch quite a few of the analog channels. I would be so happy if the analog channels were my digital channels instead. HD on BHN on my tv is stunning at times and overall just gorgeous. I also own a Samsung DLP.


I can't give you a comparison to Direct TV, but I am quite happy with the HD DVR at BHN. Very nice picture quality. I can't even tell that it is a recorded picture versus a live picture. This is viewing via component. The box does not play nice with my Samsung when using an HDMI to DVI cable. I may be wrong, but I think that it will take a software fix before I can successfully go that route. I have been left with the impression that it has something to do with the hdcp handshaking betweeen the tv and the dvr.


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Adios_
> *You are accurate about the SCI-FI channel on BHN being grainy/snowy, at least for me anyway. Funny thing is I rarely watch the digital channels, other than HD, but I still watch quite a few of the analog channels. I would be so happy if the analog channels were my digital channels instead.*



Does anyone know why BHN can't send down those analog channels as digital too? add a number in front like the other HD Channels ( 1002, 1003... 1060 )


m


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DKubicki_
> *Barry, do you have any update on when the HDMI audio fix will be pushed out. Or has any one seen the fix yet.*



There is a beta release of the pioneer passport software for the 8300 with the HDMI audio fix but no cable companies have released it to the public that I have read online. The last post that mentioned future release software talked of SATA port activation in version 4 which could be this fall.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...64#post5383064 


I put out an email to Greg last week asking for an update on the new HD channels but have not received a reply.


Mike O


We did a side by side test last year between a BHN PACE 550 and the DirecTV HD Tivo. Member Rich21 and I used my Geffen DVI switcher to flip back and forth between multiple HD channels on my 720p native InFocus 7200 projector. The additional compression DirecTV adds to the video made the images noticeably softer and the macro blocking very obvious.


The data captured by this Texas based ISF tell the story. HBO-HD, Showtime-HD and HDNet Movies are forced to share one transponder lowering the bit rate to 10mbps or lower.

http://www.widemovies.com/dfwbitrate.html 


Sample images are here.

http://www.widemovies.com/directvcomp.html 



Nothing will improve until they convert to MPEG4 but even then DirecTV has never chosen higher quality over more channels.


Bright House Networks won my business last year after 10 years with DirecTV. They do not own any compression equipment and simply pass the payload of HD video through to the customer in a QAM 256 wrapper. The picture quality is as clean as the provider sends out at the uplink.


The SA8300HD is a good HD DVR and once the software reaches the maturity of the Tivo will be an excellent machine. The SATA port activation mentioned earlier will allow end users to purchase off the shelf external hard drives to vastly increase storage time. The low monthly cost compared to the expensive HD Tivo with a very short lifespan (not compatible with MPEG4) helped me make my decision. Technology is going obsolete so fast I no longer try to own any hardware and now lease all my computers and cable boxes.


The weak spot on BHN is all those analog channels. They eat up more bandwidth than 160 HD channels and look bad too. If they look snowy then the signal strength at your house is too low and you need to keep calling BHN service until your signal improves. I see this often when I visit homes for ISF calibrations but it does not look snowy/weak at all at my house so don't accept low signal strength.


The reason BHN does not duplicate the analog channels on the digital tier is because they would have to remove 12 analog channels to make enough room and unfortunately the majority of BHN customers are still analog only.


I agree with all about the picture quality of those Samsung DLP displays. They are my favorite sets to ISF calibrate with that awesome Joe Kane designed service menu under the hood.


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *There is a beta release of the pioneer passport software for the 8300 with the HDMI audio fix but no cable companies have released it to the public that I have read online.*



I have read a little about this... So, If I want DD5.1 I CAN'T use the HDMI? I would be forced to use Component?


If this is so, I would have to wait for BHN to fix this issue as I only have no available component.


m


----------



## Barry928

If you use an adapter to convert the HDMI on the 8300 to the DVI input on the Sammy then the digital audio from the 8300 will be 5.1 but if you go HDMI to HDMI then the 8300 will detect your display does not have a 5.1 tuner and limit the digital audio to 2.0.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *
> 
> 
> The reason BHN does not duplicate the analog channels on the digital tier is because they would have to remove 12 analog channels to make enough room and unfortunately the majority of BHN customers are still analog only.
> 
> *



Only 12? I'll have a list ready tomorrow ;-)


Seriously though...why don't they offer these people the digital boxes? I would guess it's a cost issue, but who knows?


So if we moved all of the analog channels to digital, just how much room would be freed up? How many HD channels can BHN support?


-Tony


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gimphboi_
> *Only 12? I'll have a list ready tomorrow ;-)
> 
> 
> Seriously though...why don't they offer these people the digital boxes? I would guess it's a cost issue, but who knows?
> 
> 
> So if we moved all of the analog channels to digital, just how much room would be freed up? How many HD channels can BHN support?
> 
> 
> -Tony*



BHN has tried everything they can think of move analog customers to digital. If a digital stb costs $300 and you have 200,000 analog customers you can see the cost issues.


80 analog channels consumes the same amount of bandwidth as 160 HD channels.


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MikeO_
> *HELP!
> 
> 
> I've had HDTV for 2 years now, I currently have:
> 
> Samsung DLP
> 
> Samsung HDTV SAT-SIR160 DirectTV
> 
> Sony TiVo SAT-T60 (DirectTV )
> 
> Hughes TiVo ( DirecTV )
> 
> BHN Internet
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing the BHN HD-DVR and just couldn't fork out 999.00 for the HD-TiVo. So I called BHN, I have an appt to have installed:
> 
> 1 Digital Cable Box
> 
> 1 HD-DVR
> 
> BHN Internet
> 
> 
> Turns out with my packages I would save almost $20.00/mo with BHN internet combo than DirectTV and BHN Internet .
> 
> 
> 1st thing, Cost of service is NOT #1. PQ & Selection IS #1
> 
> 
> Now the delima. I called DirecTV to cancel, they send me over to Retentions ( I have had DTV since 1995 ). They ask why/what can they do. etc.. I explained how I was getting a better deal, don't have to fork out 999.00 etc. They actually slammed "the competitor" claiming they would be the only provider to offer hundreds of HDTV in the coming year etc.. End result, they asked me if they gave me $250.00 off my bill if I purchased the HD-TiVo. I explained that I know the HD-TiVo would not be around after ~1-2 years, he said they would offer a trade-in to the DTV HD-DVR when it was released. Keeping in my mind that I just saw ****************-dot-com was offering a pre-order for 649.00 shipping may 17th that would put TiVo at a nice price of $399.00 worth the $$ now. ...
> 
> 
> So... I have a HD-TiVo on the way AND BHN installing their HD-DVR this week.
> 
> 
> Anyone out there have or had either or both ( HD-TiVo / BHN HD-DVR ) ?
> 
> 
> I would like some comparisons here, pros/cons..
> 
> 
> The ONLY holdbacks I have for BHN is:
> 
> 1. ANALOG lower channels and I like SCI-FI which I understand is analog which = grainy/snowy.
> 
> 2. HD-PVR menus seem clustered.
> 
> 3. I can upgrade the HD-TiVo for more space.. how many recording hours does BHN HD-DVR have? Any plans on larger HD-DVR?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can program my Harmony Remote for the BHN Controller?
> 
> 
> Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.. As it stands right now I am going to have both for a month or two.. test drive them both.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the Long winded post :/
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> mike*



I have the PACE box, bot non the DVR. I also have the DirecTV Tivo.


My only complaint about the HD-Tivo is that the speed of the processor is excruciatingly slow! Surfing through the menu takes a while, and the guide is REALLY slow. The OTA ATSC tuner is not as sensitive as the Samsung T-160 OTA tuner is.


The guide on the PACE box is not quite as elaborate as the guide from D*. As others have mentioned, many of the 480i local and cable channels are transmitted analog, and appear grainy in areas that don't have top signal strength. Brighthouse also remaps HD local channels to 4 digit numbers, like 1060 for WKMG.


----------



## dgmayor

Anyone else attempting to watch the 2 hours Alias? I've had nothing but audio breakups, visual break ups, and twice now the picture has just locked up for minutes at a time. I've had to switch over to the SD feed just so I'd stop missing things.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dgmayor_
> *Anyone else attempting to watch the 2 hours Alias? I've had nothing but audio breakups, visual break ups, and twice now the picture has just locked up for minutes at a time. I've had to switch over to the SD feed just so I'd stop missing things.*



I'm out in Lake Mary and have also been experiencing a higher rate of dropouts as well. It hasn't been any one channel specifically but seems to happen on all of the high def channels. Last night while watching Lost I switched to the analog channel after two or three dropouts in the first ten minutes or so.


----------



## the64gto

So have these drop outs been with a set containing a cable card or a pace box or the HD-DVR.....or is it just BHN. Anybody getting these drops with OTA connection. ?? Just curious.


----------



## dgmayor

For the most part I haven't had too much of a problem. A glitch here and there (Pace HD box), but Alias Wednesday night was horrible. For comparison, last night's 2 hour CSI I didn't have a single glitch that I can recall.


----------



## templeofdoom

Glitches seem to have disappeared for me (knock wood). Bright House has been out no less than 5 times, but hasn't really done anything notable.


1020 and 1135 used to be really bad, but haven't seen anything in the last week or so.


Apprentice last night was glitch-free.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *BHN has tried everything they can think of move analog customers to digital. If a digital stb costs $300 and you have 200,000 analog customers you can see the cost issues.
> 
> 
> 80 analog channels consumes the same amount of bandwidth as 160 HD channels.*



Wow!


I guess it's a balancing act. Is that 200,000 number accurate? I'm curious as to what they have tried. I suppose they could always use the do it or else approach, but then I would guess they risk alienating their customer base.


On the other hand, I am assuming these are people with "basic" cable, is that correct? Is this BHN's bread and butter, or is it folks like us who have the full meal deals like DVR, Cable modems, etc.? Is their any plan for a hard shut off date in the future (208, 2010, etc.)?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## Barry928

No, the 200,000 is not accurate. I would guess the number of analog subscribers to be a much larger number considering BHN is the 7th largest cable system in the country. I remember that during our CFHDS tour last November they were estimating the cost per television set had to go down to around $30 each to be cost effective.


Don't forget that a lot of their analog customers have 3 or 4 sets each so the number of digital to analog converters required is almost triple the number of customers. Big money even at $30 each.


Every cable system nationwide faces this problem so if you can produce this little box to hang on the back of every tv set for $30 each you will be a very rich man.


----------



## templeofdoom

Barry,


Speaking of the CFHDS, when/what is the next meeting?


There used to be a cross-post to remind, but I haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## Barry928

The last CFHDS meeting was a very limited seating "ear training" and all the seats were filled right away so there was no point in posting here.


The next meeting date is not firm yet. I am hoping for June 18th with the topic planned as Media Center Systems demonstration. We will be showing Microsoft's Media Center Edition 2005 and the system from Escient. We will have more seating available so I will be cross posting in both local threads.


If anyone has a suggestion for a meeting topic please contact me or post it here.


----------



## templeofdoom

@barry: ooh, interesting, thanks.


topics: maybe an intro to calibrating?

I'm sure many others like myself may not have calibrated their sets and may be interested but afraid to get started on their own. I'm afraid a more accurate picture may mean I have to get used to a darker picture.


----------



## mike.cf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barry928_
> *The next meeting date is not firm yet. I am hoping for June 18th with the topic planned as Media Center Systems demonstration.*



Sounds like a winner Barry. Look forward to that one.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by templeofdoom_
> *@barry: ooh, interesting, thanks.
> 
> 
> topics: maybe an intro to calibrating?
> 
> I'm sure many others like myself may not have calibrated their sets and may be interested but afraid to get started on their own. I'm afraid a more accurate picture may mean I have to get used to a darker picture.*




The darker picture thing is the most common misconception for calibration. The process involves lowering the contrast only if the whites are clipping off details. We never lower contrast any further unless the room lighting conditions requires it and the viewer is experiencing eye strain during bright scenes in a dark room. When I am doing an ISF calibration I spend quite a bit of time analyzing the viewing environment and talking to the customer about their preferences. When possible I will offer the customer the choice of lowering the light output in exchange for a much better black level.


Thanks for the suggestion I will add it to the agenda.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else attempting to watch the 2 hours Alias? I've had nothing but audio breakups, visual break ups, and twice now the picture has just locked up for minutes at a time. I've had to switch over to the SD feed just so I'd stop missing things.



I recorded Alias in HD and just watched it a day ago. I did not expirence any real problems, just one slight sound drop out. The problem apparently was not the network feed, or at least that to the Melboure head. It must be more local and BHN needs to address the problem.


----------



## Gator5000e

Barry, you indicated a little while back you were e-mailing Greg for an update on the new channel(s) that BHN was going to add. Did you ever hear from him?


Thanks for any info you may be able to post, and sorry if you did update this and I missed it.


----------



## DravenGSX

We did get several On Demand channels. Unfortunately not quite what I was hoping for.


----------



## gmclaughlin

Speaking of OnDemand channels, did anybody check out 1123? It not much yet, but it will build.


Greg


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, you indicated a little while back you were e-mailing Greg for an update on the new channel(s) that BHN was going to add. Did you ever hear from him?
> 
> Thanks for any info you may be able to post, and sorry if you did update this and I missed it.



Yes I did hear back from Greg late on Friday. I had pointed him to a thread about TWC increasing the compression rate and he assured me that BHN has no intention of decreasing the quality of the HD channels.


Greg said


> Quote:
> Simply put, messing with HD would be more noticeable, would affect our best customers, and would yield less bandwidth savings. Bad idea.



I also asked about the VOOM channels and he was sure they would decline.


The 2 additional HD channels question brought the usual "contractual issues with the networks" response. These contracts must be brutal.


Greg hinted at new stuff happening very soon and said we should watch the Tampa market for a preview of what is to come in Orlando. Tampa should launch HD-VOD this week but the timing to add this in Orlando is unknown.


Here is a link to Jaymers Tampa website.

http://www.tampahdtv.com/


----------



## DravenGSX

Looks like Greg beat ya to the punch, Barry.


I saw the Tampa HD VOD earlier today and got excited. I didn't expect to learn that the Orlando market has it as well. Great news, Greg! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Barry928

Greg is the one who deserves to make any new HD announcements. He is working hard behind the scenes to get us all more high quality HD content.


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks for the update, Barry. Hopefully, we will hear something soon.


----------



## Stiletto

Is BHN still encrypting their local HD channels? I have a set with a built in QAM tuner, and I really would love to just plug it in and go.


----------



## DouglasR

Hey guys....I noticed last night that channel 1123 is HD on demand. They only had two movies available....Anchorman and an Imax movie"Alaska". I didnt see any announcements about it...It just appeared. I would love to have CinemaxHD, Moviechannel HD, or StarzHD, or UniversalHD. I really hope these are on the horizon.


----------



## obie_fl

I've been hoping for HD VOD aw right!!! I'd also like to see the HD movie channels you mentioned Douglas, especially StarzHD. You still reading this Greg?


----------



## gmclaughlin

yep. Still reading...just not as often as before. Working myself silly.


----------



## LukeSky

If you need a room to hold a HDTV meeting...


I can get a free modern conference room that has a pc/projector and seats about 75 out by UCF.


email me at [email protected] if there is a need for this.


LukeSKY


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is BHN still encrypting their local HD channels? I have a set with a built in QAM tuner, and I really would love to just plug it in and go.



Yes.


Comment withheld, although I'm sure you can guess what it is


----------



## Barry928

BHN has released the beta passport software I was testing to the public. We now have passport version 1.8.103. This has the new HDMI audio menu to fix the digital audio output problem.


----------



## Gator1

Are the Brighthouse HD DVR units widely available now? Previoulsy it seemed you needed to get on a waiting list to get one.


----------



## dall08fan

Has any order a InDemand HD movie. If so, how do they look and are they in OAR?


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN has released the beta passport software I was testing to the public. We now have passport version 1.8.103. This has the new HDMI audio menu to fix the digital audio output problem.



Woohoo!!!


I'll be trying it out tonight and will let you know the results.


-Tony


----------



## Barry928

Tony,


Please let us know if you have the update. I saw it on another 8300HD installed yesterday but I need multiple confirmations. You can tell if you now have a new "Audio Digital Out" control item in the More Settings menu.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tony,
> 
> 
> Please let us know if you have the update. I saw it on another 8300HD installed yesterday but I need multiple confirmations. You can tell if you now have a new "Audio Digital Out" control item in the More Settings menu.



It's a no go. There are no new options in the settings menu. I even tried rebooting the box...nothing.


Sigh...


-Tony


----------



## Barry928

OK,


I emailed Steve at Brighthouse. I will let you know when he replys.


----------



## jerndl

I currently live in a Comcast area and am not very knowledgable about BHN offerings. I am in the process of obtaining a condo in New Smyrna Beach. I believe that the condo association fees include standard cable from BHN. With a new TV that has a cable ready HDTV tuner (like my new Samsung HLR4677) what HDTV channels will I be able to receive using the builtin tuner? Also what HDTV channels could I receive using the CableCARD feature? The BHN website states that CableCARD is $1.95/month. Do I need to have any other programming level besides standard to use this? Thanks in advance.


Jay


----------



## obie_fl

Jay - Assuming you are talking about the built-in QAM cable tuner you will not be able to get any HDTV without the cable card as BHN encrypts them. I'm not sure how either their pricing or technical cable card requirements are set up.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerndl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently live in a Comcast area and am not very knowledgable about BHN offerings. I am in the process of obtaining a condo in New Smyrna Beach. I believe that the condo association fees include standard cable from BHN. With a new TV that has a cable ready HDTV tuner (like my new Samsung HLR4677) what HDTV channels will I be able to receive using the builtin tuner? Also what HDTV channels could I receive using the CableCARD feature? The BHN website states that CableCARD is $1.95/month. Do I need to have any other programming level besides standard to use this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Jay




I wish you luck in actually getting a CableCard. I tried several times since getting my Panny last August. Each time the CSP said they were available and made any appointment. I finally got to the bottom line and was told there was a software problem and BHN was not installing them.

I opted out and got the 8300HD PVR instead.

With the standard cable you should receive the local channels in HD, plus TNT-HD and Discovery HD Theatre.


----------



## Barry928

The next meeting is set for June 25th and the topic is Home Theater Computers.


Details are posted here.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motham* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the standard cable you should receive the local channels in HD, plus TNT-HD and Discovery HD Theatre.



Are you sure about that? Last I heard all the digital channels (above 100) were encrypted.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? Last I heard all the digital channels (above 100) were encrypted.




Sorry for the confusion.

I was referring to the HD channels you could receive WITH the CableCard, not the SD digital channels. I assume the "card" would also enable you to receive the SD digitals as well.


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN has released the beta passport software I was testing to the public. We now have passport version 1.8.103. This has the new HDMI audio menu to fix the digital audio output problem.




Barry,

No fix for me I went ahead and rebooted and still nothing.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DKubicki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> No fix for me I went ahead and rebooted and still nothing.



I heard from Steve at BHN today and he said the new boxes are a different production run that required the new software due to a minor hardware change. The release of the new software system wide is scheduled for July 1st because they need to include more code for the broadcast flag requirements.


On another note I am still experiencing huge audio dropouts especially on HBO-HD. Did anyone else with a 8300 record the Harry Potter film last Saturday night at 8pm. I would like to compare notes since some of my audio dropouts where almost 5 seconds long.


----------



## templeofdoom




Barry928 said:


> ...the new boxes are a different production run that required the new software due to a minor hardware change.QUOTE]
> 
> Iiiiinteresting! Wonder if the hardware change is anything desirable, or just internal bug fixes. Any chance for firewire, i wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry928 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did anyone else with a 8300 record the Harry Potter film last Saturday night at 8pm.QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, not me. Although I also haven't noticed any real amount of dropouts lately.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry928

No, there will not be improvements to performance or features on the 8300.



edit:

Now that I thought about it some more an update to the "broadcast flag" requirements could also mean firewire port activation. It is possible.


I am waiting for the SATA port activation which will solve my hard drive space problems.


----------



## Jefihearu

I also had dropouts recording Harry Potter on HBO HD last Saturday night and am having dropouts on HD Discovery during the day?I've rebooted the 8300 at least twice and it calms down for awhile.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jefihearu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also had dropouts recording Harry Potter on HBO HD last Saturday night and am having dropouts on HD Discovery during the day?I've rebooted the 8300 at least twice and it calms down for awhile.




Welcome to the forums.


When you watch the recording playback after you reboot are the dropouts no longer located in the same place or gone completely?


----------



## dgmayor

Hey guys, just recently left Orlando and I'm living in the Raleigh/Durham, NC area now with TWC. For the most part it's the same, but the SD stations are MUCH grainer here, and I've lost WB and UPN HD stations. Also, I was shocked to find they didn't offer Bravo up here.


Too bad I couldn't bring BHN with me!


----------



## Jefihearu

Hey Barry... now that my HDTV is ISF calibrated I thought I would stop lurking LOL!(knudge knudge wink wink)

The dropouts were gone in one area and in the same place during replay.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jefihearu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Barry... now that my HDTV is ISF calibrated I thought I would stop lurking LOL!(knudge knudge wink wink)
> 
> The dropouts were gone in one area and in the same place during replay.



That is an interesting clue on my search for less dropouts. Glad your enjoying the calibrated pictures.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just recently left Orlando and I'm living in the Raleigh/Durham, NC area now with TWC. For the most part it's the same, but the SD stations are MUCH grainer here, and I've lost WB and UPN HD stations. Also, I was shocked to find they didn't offer Bravo up here.
> 
> 
> Too bad I couldn't bring BHN with me!





Hrm.. Got this from the Raleigh thread...



> Quote:
> dgmayor,
> 
> 
> If your using a digital cable box, by the end of this month (on either the 20th or 27th) all analog channels (the majorty below channel 100) will begin being simulcasted in digital and analog. Your box will then only display the digital channel so all the channels below channel 100 should look better. While analog tuners like in tv's, vcr's and dvr's will still receive and display the analog channels.



Wonder what kind of an impact that will have on the other channels with bandwidth issues and what not.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hrm.. Got this from the Raleigh thread...
> 
> Wonder what kind of an impact that will have on the other channels with bandwidth issues and what not.




TWC does not have a reputation for adding compression so most likely the switch to all digital service will have no impact on picture quality. Remember from our posts earlier the ratio of bandwidth consumed between analog and digital channels run 10 to 1. This means 100 digital channels consumes the same bandwidth as 10 analog channels so if TWC moved just 10 analog channels up into the digital tier 100 digital channels can be added with no loss of bandwidth. If they move another 10 analog channels into the digital tier they can add 20 additional HD channels.


I wish BHN could pull the trigger on the all digital conversion.


----------



## dgmayor

That's right...then hey that's great news for me!







Hopefully BHN will follow suite soon.


Well even though I've moved, I'll definately be following this thread still to see what kind of changes BHN is doing (since they're generally not far off from TWC's) and because Barry and Greg are just too damn knowledgable about this stuff and I'd hate to miss out on the great info.


----------



## obie_fl

Digital simulcasting would be fantastic if they did it here. Having said that I've started feeding the analog channels as 480i through the HDMI port to my scaler. It actually looks pretty good. Upconverted component on the other hand was all but unwatchable on my system.


----------



## MikeO

EDIT: DOH, I didn't even read the posts above. sorry..


I have read that many cable providers are now simulcasting their analog channels in digital..


Is there any plans for BHN to do this?


In a few previous threads I have been talking about HD and BHN v. DTV.

I currently still have both, I am REALLY loving the 8300HD. It is super fast compared to the slow dog HD-TiVo.


however, with Stargate SG1/Atlantis, BSG on SCFI and NIP/TUCK starting up soon, I will be watching DTV as on a 50" DLP all BHN analog channels are just not watchable when I am used to Digital DTV and HD content.


I still find myself using the 8300HD for ONLY channels 1000 and up. It only records HD stuff. I have to resort to TiVo to watch SD programming.



I read that some Cable Co's are moving popular channels to digital or "copying" the channel to the digital tiers like: SCIFI and FX etc.. ( if not the entire analog tier)






mike


----------



## MikeO

8300HD Audio Dropouts:


I recorded Six Feet Under on HBO Monday night.


Had many audio dropouts, some as long as 5 seconds ( at least it seemed 5 secs. missed a lot of dialogue ).



What is the stance BHN has on this issue?



mike


----------



## DravenGSX

Since you have DTV with HD-TiVo, I recommend recording the same program on both DVRs and see if the dropouts occur in both recordings.


----------



## berkleegrad

Greetings Fellow BHN-ers,


I'm new to the forum and HDTV; but, not new to computers or some aspects of home automation...


I'm sure these questions have been asked and answered a "zillion" times - so please pardon my laziness at not finding the answers.


I have a Pace DC550P set-top box ( which I obtained months ago to deliver digital sound to my surround-sound system while still viewing standard TV). Does BHN have a newer version that has HDMI output? Of course I should have asked this question before I ordered my dvi/hdmi cable










Am I correct to infer that the "Pass" display option simply passes the signal untouched to the HDTV?


Is it possible to get Picture in Picture from the Pace CD550p - maybe using a bypass module? If so, does the Pace box support the bypass module and is there a premium for it? Or, is there another way to achieve PIP with the Pace without having two cable boxes?


My current plan is to send cable output via DVI to HDMI input on my new HDTV and send the DVD output via component to a component input on the HDTV. This requires setting a different input on the HDTV, not a big deal; but, more family unfriendly than I'd like. So, after RTFM-ing the Pace operator's manual I thought that I could maybe path the DVD signal through the component inputs on the Pace box. Now my question is, will the component input loop through the DVI output? If so, is this "Rube Goldberg-ing" a simple task to make it family friendly - especially considering the scaling issues have increase (inclusively) by 50%?


Whew, that should about do it for my first post.


Thanks in advance for your help, -Rick


----------



## Barry928

Rick,


Welcome to the BHN forum.


The PACE 550 does not convert component to DVI. The component inputs only pass through to the component outputs. The PACE would also need a second tuner to support PIP. I know the 8000SD and the 8300HD support PIP.


Bypass is for analog channels and loop thru video is activate by switching the power off on the PACE so I don't think that will help you much.


Some people spend the money on a programmable remote control with macros to make systems more family friendly.


----------



## Gilley

Speaking of audio dropouts, for me Discovery HD is the absolute worst. Not only are there audio dropouts, but the picture will freeze momentarily like the box is having a problem processing the digital information or a bad place on the hard drive. I don't think it's the hard drive though be cause the same thing happens when watching live TV and is the most prevalent on Discovery HD. Anyone else have problems with that channel?


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gilley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of audio dropouts, for me Discovery HD is the absolute worst. ... Anyone else have problems with that channel?



Nope, DHD is great for me. No real dropouts to speak of in recent memory. Even the longtime NBC 1020 problems have pretty much gone away.

I'm in the University Blvd. area, 32817.


----------



## berkleegrad

Barry,


Thanks for the forum welcome and help with the Pace box. (Ken Ayers from Pace was also quick to email a helpful reply.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some people spend the money on a programmable remote control with macros to make systems more family friendly.



Understood! I've programmed an old Palm IIIe to replace the remotes for the HT set-up and even have it controlling the lights too - ; but, my wife still hates all of the gadgetry aspects and I thinks secretly pines for the good old days of turn on the TV and leave it on one channel







. . .


thanks again for the warm welcome, -Rick


----------



## Doctor52

It must be a box or reception issue. I get occasional Discovery-HD dropouts from my pace box. I never have dropouts on my DirecTV boxes.


----------



## jabristor

Hi all,


I have found the source of some of my drop-outs; a splitter. Like most I had a splitter on the cable from the wall to the box and tv. I found out that the new HD-DVR's don't like to share.... Plug the cable in direct to the box and things are great, add a splitter and some channels start having problems.


----------



## visionik

FYI - My wife called today to get a second HD DVR box installed in the bedroom and was told they can now be picked up by customers from the Brighthouse retail locations / bill payment centers. Sure enough, she went down to the Orange Avenue location at lunch and was able to pick one up. Brighthouse told her that the HD DVR pick-up policy just changed yesterday.


On a seperate note - our living room HD DVR box was also replaced a few weeks ago and that finally fixed the recording problems we were having. It looks like we did manage to get 2 defective HD DVR boxes in a row. All is well now though.


----------



## vorgusa

Anyone have any new news on the SATA port for the 8300HD and why are so many of the features built into these boxes not used? I would think that SA would set everything up beforehand.

I have a samsung HLN 56 inch DLP and the Gefen DVI spliter using a HDMI to DVI cable... dpes anyone have a similar set up and having a problem with the widescreen shifting back and forth making it hard to watch?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vorgusa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any new news on the SATA port for the 8300HD and why are so many of the features built into these boxes not used? I would think that SA would set everything up beforehand.
> 
> I have a samsung HLN 56 inch DLP and the Gefen DVI spliter using a HDMI to DVI cable... dpes anyone have a similar set up and having a problem with the widescreen shifting back and forth making it hard to watch?




SA is only the manufacturer who offers a product to the cable company. The company (BHN) decides what features to buy and what software to run.


If you bypass the Gefen and run the HDMI to DVI cable directly into the Samsung does the shifting problem stop?


----------



## bigLane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vorgusa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any new news on the SATA port for the 8300HD and why are so many of the features built into these boxes not used? I would think that SA would set everything up beforehand.
> 
> I have a samsung HLN 56 inch DLP and the Gefen DVI spliter using a HDMI to DVI cable... dpes anyone have a similar set up and having a problem with the widescreen shifting back and forth making it hard to watch?



I think the SATA port only works with SARA (SA's version of) software on the 8300 for now, but it doesn't work with Passport (Pioneer's) software yet.


----------



## vorgusa

yeah, I still get the problem when I am not connected to the box... good call Barry. at closer examination of the cord I noticed that one of the pins is shorter than the others do you think this could be a problem or are other people also having this problem?

Also I noticed that if I tell the box not to send a 720p or 1080i signal the problem stops, but obviously this is not an acceptable solution, but the picture is still pretty good at 480p.


----------



## Barry928

I had a situation where the picture from the 8300 would jitter up and down rapidly on a HD channel until I switched to a 480p channel and went back to the HD channel. I never tracked down the exact reason and then 2 things changed in my setup. One was the 8300 software upgrade from BHN and the second was a DVI board swap in my projector.


You need to play detective and eliminate the suspects. Swap out the DVI cable and then try feeding the Samsung a different HD source. If you still see it with both a different cable and a different source then perhaps the Samsung is having a problem. Having a pin too short on the DVI cable can't be good.


DVI Pinout diagram.
http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_C...e_DVI_Bus.html


----------



## vorgusa

its not my TV (I had the pace box earlier and had the same issue you were talking about for a while and I have a DVI DVD player) and I only have one HDMI to DVI cable, so it is either the 8300 or the cable. Does anyone know of a way to get the box to update or do I just have to wait for it to do it itself... The issue seems like the problem I had with my Pace box, but not constant. The picture goes back to normal for a couple seconds then it does it again.

Looking at the diagram that was on the link, the pin that is short is pin 14 ( 5 V Power) and I would think that if that was the problem I would have no picture.


----------



## visionik

We recently upgraded the TV in the bedroom to Samsung LNR-328W LCD and hooked it up to a Brighthouse 8300 HD box. Everything works fine using component output from the 8300 to the Samsung, but when I use HDMI instead of component the following occurs on ocassion:


1. Switch from an SD channel to an HD channel or vice-versa (never seems to happen when changing from one SD channel to another or from one HD channel to another)


2. Samsung displays and plays what looks and sounds like good old fashioned analog static/white noise on screen for about 1 second


3. Samsung screen goes blank and stays blank


4. We then have to power the 8300 HD off and back on from the remote to get a picture back.


Thinking it might have something to do with switching from 480i/p to 720p/1080i, I disabled the 480i/p options in the "output formats" setting of the 8300 HD. The problem still occurs however.


Questions:


- Is anyone else doing "pure" HDMI from an 8300 HD to HDMI in on their TV?


- Is anyone using "pure" HDMI or an HDMI to DVI cable having a similar issue?


- Any suggestions on other things we could test or try?


Other than this annoyance, the new set up is great! I haven't turned on the Plasma in the living room in a week.


----------



## Barry928

Everyone,


I have been working with senior staff engineer Steve Clifton at BHN to resolve our technical issues. He is very interested in solving the glitch problems many of us are experiencing on the HD channels. Thanks to your posts a pattern emerged showing most of the glitching is on HBO-HD and Discovery HD. This became significant when Steve realized those two channels share a QAM frequency on the BHN system at 693Mhz. We were on the right track organizing glitch tests but now that we are focused on a specific area BHN needs your help. We need to determine the source of this elusive and random problem to trace the glitches and see if they are system wide, node based (regional) or only affect some models of set top boxes.


Steve and many BHN employees will join us in a group test to start the tracing process. We will begin with two tests.


TEST 1


Discovery HD channel 1341


Wednesday July 6th 9pm-10pm


American Chopper


Lance Armstrong Bike Part 1




TEST 2


HBO HD channel 1243


Saturday July 9th 8pm-10pm


Anchorman: The legend of Ron Burgundy




The shows should be recorded or viewed live and logged to note the following information.


Exact time of the glitch


Short or long glitch


Model number of your set top box


Geographic location and zip code (in case the glitch is head end or node based)




The results should be posted to this thread where I can collect the data and send it to Steve at BHN. This is our chance to play an active role in solving one of the most annoying problems with the HD channels. I encourage all you lurkers out there to help us because a larger sample provides more data.


Please post if you plan to participate in one or both tests.




In other BHN news. The long awaited Passport SA8300HD software update scheduled for July 1 has been postponed a couple more weeks due to some additional bugs in the revised software.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In other BHN news. The long awaited Passport SA8300HD software update scheduled for July 1 has been postponed a couple more weeks due to some additional bugs in the revised software.




NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!











I was really looking forward to that.


-Tony


----------



## vorgusa

what will be updated in that update? External SATA port???????


----------



## Barry928

I really doubt the SATA port will be ready in this release. It is number one on the request list and Steve said he has a SATA hard drive sitting on his desk waiting for this feature.


I expect this release to address the HDMI audio problem and to make improvements in the HDCP handshake problems. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## Barry928

Did anyone else watch or record Six Feet Under between 9pm and 10pm on HBO-HD tonight?


The glitching was so bad I lost count at 50+. Unwatchable.


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else watch or record Six Feet Under between 9pm and 10pm on HBO-HD tonight?
> 
> 
> The glitching was so bad I lost count at 50+. Unwatchable.



I did but mine was not quite as bad. I would say around 20 and some were long glitches were you missed dialog.


I am in the Altamonte Springs area 32714


----------



## Sardaan

I was watching Discovery HD last night (9pm-10pm) a show about what life might be like on other planets. Anyway the glitches were happening about once per minutes was highly annoying.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please post if you plan to participate in one or both tests.



Barry,


I plan to participate in the tests. With the 8300, I may not watch it live, but will post results shortly thereafter.


Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## Jefihearu

I plan to participate in both tests!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sardaan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching Discovery HD last night (9pm-10pm) a show about what life might be like on other planets. Anyway the glitches were happening about once per minutes was highly annoying.



WOW! That really reinforces we are on the right track when both HBO and Discovery suffered 1 per minute glitches last night between 9 and 10pm.


For everyone replying about the glitch tests we have no problem if you want to record the test shows and report results later.


----------



## Motham

Barry,

I'll participate in test #1. Since I don't receive HBO-HD, I can't do #2.


I must admit, I watch a lot of Discovery HD and do not have much of a glitch problem. I'm in Kissimmee, area 34743, and use the 8300.


Can't wait for the 8300 software upgrade. I hope it cures the HDMI to HDMI handshake problem!!


Thanks to you and BHN for your time and effort!!


----------



## waters

Barry,

Your post says the test is Wednesday July 7th


I don't have access to the guide right now to check, but July 7th is a Thursday, so do you mean Wednesday, or the 7th July for the Discovery test?


----------



## Barry928

George,


Good catch! The correct date is Wednesday July 6th.


Thanks


----------



## waters

Then I will at least record Discovery that day. I don't have HBO so I can't help there.


----------



## DC_Rectifier

I will participate in the test.


I had many glitches during Six Feet Under as well, especially concentrated toward the end of the show. I live in north Apopka, 32712.


----------



## Kamel407

Anyone know when we'll be getting ANY football packages? HDFB?


----------



## Sardaan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kamel407* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know when we'll be getting ANY football packages? HDFB?




I am under the impression that DirecTV has the NFL packages locked up.


----------



## safetybar

Hello- I currently have an 8300HD connected through component. Should I purchase a DVI cable and connect through that or remain as is. My HDMI is currently used by the DVD player.


Thanks!!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safetybar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello- I currently have an 8300HD connected through component. Should I purchase a DVI cable and connect through that or remain as is. My HDMI is currently used by the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




Always use an all digital video path when possible unless you are experiencing HDCP handshake problems with the HLR and it is not convenient.



Also, I have replied to your PM.


----------



## gatorfan91

I was lurking on the forum for a while and found this thread which seems to be a pretty good one. As a local HD enthusiast who lives in Oviedo, FL, I am encouraged to see that there are others working with BHN to get these issues with their STB (or is it the signal?) resolved.


I have been having issues with my HD-DVR not recording complete shows for no apparent reason and its quite annoying. BHN was out yesterday to replace a regular DVR for my bedroom (non HD) TV. I hope it was just the box and not the signal. I also have a BHN subcontractor coming out to bury the cable that's lying on top of the ground for some reason. I just want a 'normal' HD signal and a DVR that records what I ask it to. ANyone else having this issue?


I would like to be a part of the next meeting of the CFHDS, if possible. Please let me know via PM or email about the next one. I'd love to know more about HD and maybe even how to calibrate and become a more informed consumer.


----------



## jabetcha

Barry,

I'll be participating in the glitch tests. I'll be very pleased to see some improvements.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else watch or record Six Feet Under between 9pm and 10pm on HBO-HD tonight?
> 
> 
> The glitching was so bad I lost count at 50+. Unwatchable.




Same problem in Melbourne. That was the worst that it has ever been. I should have turned it off and recorded the next HD showing. I was thinking it was a local problem with the rain effecting a badly insulated line locally. I don't know if it is good news or bad news that this affected all of Brighthouse customers equally. Guess there is not much point in making a service call then as the problems are intermittent and only seem to cause audio drop outs.


This is unacceptable though if it keeps up. I have more frustration with drop outs now then I ever had with Satellite. I will have to keep my eye on Dish and DTV.


Come on BHN, you are a better company then this.


Barry is there any word on what might be causing the drop outs? And thank you for all your work on the forum.


----------



## GoBig

Just read your Test post above, I will participate in the upcoming glitch tests. It is good to here that we have the attn of a BHN engineer. THis problem needs attention.


Thanks again Barry



Oh and my zip for the Six Feet under Glitches is 32903 if that helps.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just read your Test post above, I will participate in the upcoming glitch tests. It is good to here that we have the attn of a BHN engineer. THis problem needs attention.
> 
> my zip for the Six Feet under Glitches is 32903 if that helps.



Thanks GoBig. Due to the way the cable system is engineered feedback from Melbourne is very important to help us trace this problem.


----------



## LouK

Barry, I'll try to help with the test as well, but I may be out those nights, though. FYI, I am in Lake Forest (32771 but in the NW part of Seminole), as you know.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> I have been working with senior staff engineer Steve Clifton at BHN to resolve our technical issues. He is very interested in solving the glitch problems many of us are experiencing on the HD channels. Thanks to your posts a pattern emerged showing most of the glitching is on HBO-HD and Discovery HD. This became significant when Steve realized those two channels share a QAM frequency on the BHN system at 693Mhz. We were on the right track organizing glitch tests but now that we are focused on a specific area BHN needs your help. We need to determine the source of this elusive and random problem to trace the glitches and see if they are system wide, node based (regional) or only affect some models of set top boxes.
> 
> 
> Steve and many BHN employees will join us in a group test to start the tracing process. We will begin with two tests.
> 
> 
> TEST 1
> 
> 
> Discovery HD channel 1341
> 
> 
> Wednesday July 6th 9pm-10pm
> 
> 
> American Chopper
> 
> 
> Lance Armstrong Bike Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEST 2
> 
> 
> HBO HD channel 1243
> 
> 
> Saturday July 9th 8pm-10pm
> 
> 
> Anchorman: The legend of Ron Burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shows should be recorded or viewed live and logged to note the following information.
> 
> 
> Exact time of the glitch
> 
> 
> Short or long glitch
> 
> 
> Model number of your set top box
> 
> 
> Geographic location and zip code (in case the glitch is head end or node based)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results should be posted to this thread where I can collect the data and send it to Steve at BHN. This is our chance to play an active role in solving one of the most annoying problems with the HD channels. I encourage all you lurkers out there to help us because a larger sample provides more data.
> 
> 
> Please post if you plan to participate in one or both tests.



Just a reminder that Wednesday night at 9pm is the first glitch test. If you are using the SA8300HD please take a moment and program the recordings for both tests.


Thanks


----------



## templeofdoom

No glitches noticed at all. Watched the whole thing...


I have the SA8300HD.


32817, University Blvd. area.


----------



## Thorium

Noticed two glitches withen about 3 seconds of each other at 8:59:36ish. One short glitch occured then video resumed and another short glitch occured. Confirmed on playback.

Also got another 2 glitches both withen about 3 seconds of each other at 8:59:58ish, both were shorter then the original 2. Didn't notice when originally watching but noticed on playback.

Have the SA 8300HD and live in 32720 off of Mcgregor


----------



## jabetcha

Playback was clean for me too.

32746, SA8300

Watched recorded program, not live.


----------



## Barry928

I also had the 4 short glitches one minute before the Discovery program started. I thought here we go again this is going to be another 50+ glitch show but instead it was completely clean.


Hopefully the HBO test on Saturday will yield more examples of the problem.


SA8300, 32809 Belle Isle.



Thanks to everyone for your participation. You can see how difficult the problem is to trace when one night the shows glitch horribly and the next night they are perfect.


----------



## waters

I've only had time to check the first 20 minutes of playback so far. Everything OK. There was one freeze in the minute before the program (on a highlighted dust devil).


If the cause is interference from an external signal getting into the distribution system, the interferer might have a time of day pattern that could give clues. e.g. Friday and Saturday evening peaks could indicate emergency services, or daytime peaks could be business use.


I've tried to trace local interference to our satellite signal, and know how hard it can be to find.


----------



## Barry928

George,


This is exactly the direction these tests are going. Time of day or night. Weekday or weekend. I hardly ever see lots of glitching during the day. I first noticed this when one of my evening recordings was filled with glitches and I did a back up recording with a morning feed and it was completely clean.


It is much more difficult to have interference in the distribution system since the main trunk lines feeding the nodes are all digital signals over fiber. If the interference was introduced after the fiber node then only that part of the system would be affected. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Motham

I'm using the 8300HD.

Recorded "American Chopper" last night and watched it today.

Location is Kissimmee, 34743.


I had quite a few glitches......

14:30 - Slight V

14:53 - V & A

14:55 - V & A

16:52 - V & A

17:13 - V & A

17:44 - V & A

18:26 - V & A

18:57 - V & A

19:16 - V & A

20:26 - V & A

22:28 - V & A

23:27 - Slight V & A

23:49 - V & A

24:00 - V & A

24:08 - Slight V

24:16 - Slight V & A

25:24 - V & A

26:00 - Slight V & A

29:53 - Slight V & A

31:06 - Slight V & A

31:37 - Slight V

34:03 - Slight V

34:42 - Slight V

35:32 - Slight V

44:51 - Slight V


The video and audio "freeze ups" lasted for 2 to 3 seconds.


----------



## Barry928

Motham,


This is an interesting development in Kissimmee. You were the one post who did not have a history of glitches on Discovery HD. Did anyone else in this region participate in the test?


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Motham,
> 
> 
> This is an interesting development in Kissimmee. You were the one post who did not have a history of glitches on Discovery HD. Did anyone else in this region participate in the test?



Barry,


Yeah, normally I don't have many glitches, unless I just didn't notice them! I don't know if anyone else in the area participate.


Tom.


----------



## gatorfan91

Although I did not get to particiapte in the test, my DVR (8300HD) actually rebooted itself at 8:59, which I thought was pretty funny considering the test that was about to take place. I am considering having BHN replace it. It keeps screwing up my recordings and completing about 90% of them.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorfan91* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Although I did not get to particiapte in the test, my DVR (8300HD) actually rebooted itself at 8:59, which I thought was pretty funny considering the test that was about to take place. I am considering having BHN replace it. It keeps screwing up my recordings and completing about 90% of them.




The fact that you rebooted right when we all had a series of glitches is worthy of the report to BHN. Please post your location and zip code.


----------



## Maya68

I recoded the show but only watched the first few minutes to try to confirm the glitches just before the show started. I caught the end of the dust devil show and the set of commercials just before the show started and saw no glitches whatsoever. I am in 32825 - Alafaya & Curry Ford.


----------



## Jefihearu

Barry, I had the same four glitches at 8:59ish you had otherwise broadcast was clean in Underhill Road/Conway Road area.

SA8300


----------



## Adios

Barry,


No glitches with the test. Taped and watched it this evening.


32837 near John Young Parkway and the 417



Of all funny things, I did have glitches on 2 other recorded shows, ABC HD and Showtime HD but perfectly fine on Discovery HD for the test. Go figure.


Steve


----------



## CAL7

Since no one else has said anything, it must be me; but I thought I better check. For the last 24 hours (at least prior to 8pm Wednesday) I have had no OTA signal from WESH-DT. All other locals are as good as ever.


Obviously, WESH is unique because it is VHF. But, I can't think of a reason why my HR10-250 (both OTA tuners) would continue to get the UHF channels, but not VHF. Assuming WESH-DT is broadcasting as usual, are there any ideas why I would suddenly lose just that channel? Thanks!


----------



## rich21

I sent a note to WESH earlier today day about the problem. They claim they didn't see any problems at the station.


The problem went away after I did a rescan.


----------



## CAL7

One more thing .... Much to my surprise, I get 2.2 (WESH's weather feed). ... Yet more confounded...


----------



## CAL7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent a note to WESH earlier today day about the problem. They claim they didn't see any problems at the station.
> 
> 
> The problem went away after I did a rescan.



Thanks for the tip. I rescanned and got 2.1 back. Also got 11.3 and 11.4, which I never had before, and are the same as 2.1 and 2.2.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAL7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I rescanned and got 2.1 back. Also got 11.3 and 11.4, which I never had before, and are the same as 2.1 and 2.2.




CAL7


please post OTA issues in this thread.


Orlando OTA
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=43&pp=20 


Thank You


----------



## RobPT45

Hey everybody!


I will participate in the HBO HD test for Anchorman. I missed the Discovery HD test.









_visionik,

PM me if you are still around. I have had some of the same problems with switching between resolutions on my Samsung lpt-326W but the explanation would be kinda lengthy. I don't want to bore anybody..._


----------



## Justin149

Any word on the exact time frame of the 8300 software update..... I miss my working DVI ever since the upgrade from the 8000!


Thanks!

Justin


----------



## rich21

Anchorman test

STB: 8300HD

zip: 32904

I saw 1 breakup on Anchorman @ 8:18. Is was short but took out about 1/2 the picture.


----------



## Thorium

I saw the same 8:18 minor glitch.

8300 in 32720


*edit* I rewatched and noticed I too had the 8:52 glitch.


----------



## Jefihearu

On Anchorman(one horrible movie)I too had a glitch(breakups) at 8:18 then another at 8:28.

In all two artifacting dropouts of audio and video and two minor glitches near end of broadcast.

One glitch did not repeat during playback of recorded portion and one did.

SA8300 in 32803 zip Underhill Rd./Conway Rd. area.

HBO HD seems to be the more problem plagued channel over HD Discovery in my location in general.


----------



## templeofdoom

STB: SA8300HD

32817, University Blvd. area


Glitches:

8:18:35 major video and audio

8:22:11 audio

8:29:40 video and audio

8:33:25 video and audio

8:52:58 audio

8:55:16 audio and video


Thanks Barry for organizing this!


----------



## DC_Rectifier

American Chopper:

No noticeable glitches.


Anchorman:

8:18 Video & Audio glitch

8:22 V&A, stuttering video for about 10 seconds after glitch

8:29 V&A about 2 seconds

8:33 V&A

8:54 V&A


I watched these recorded on SA 8300HD, live in North Apopka 32712.


----------



## dall08fan

Anyone know if BHN is going to get any movies to rent on their HD InDemand channel? All they have now is Imax movies. Last month they did have Shark Tale, which I rented, and it looked great. If BHN is going to have the channel, they need to at least put movies on there that people are going to rent.


----------



## GoBig

Watched Anchorman recorded on my 8300 in Indialantic(Melbourne Area) 32903


Video and Audio Glitch at 8:18 and 8:53


----------



## Justin149

Last night during the first episode of Hells Kitchen 8:00-9:00 there were glitches every 30 seconds or so. Making the show pratically unwatchable in HD


Provider: BHN

Zip: 32839


----------



## krhyatt

I too had problems with the first hour of Hells Kitchen. Too many glitches to count. It seemed to go away for the 2nd hour around 9:05-9:10.


Zip: 34787


----------



## Barry928

I finally watched the HBO Ron Burgundy test last night and I had the same 6 glitches as many here have reported.


8:18 V & A short

8:22 V & A huge glitch with 10 seconds of resync

8:29 V & A short

8:33 V & A short

8:38 V only very short

8:55 V & A short


no glitches after 9pm


SA8300HD

32809 Belle Isle


Thanks to everyone for participating in the tests.



I will start collecting the data soon to look for clues. The first observation is lots of glitching between 8p and 9p and no glitching at all between 9p and 10p. You have to go back to my original post of Six Feet Under on HBO to see the once per minute glitch problem in the 9p to 10p slot. Last nights episode in the same time frame was completely clean.


The next interesting fact is the Melbourne guys only had 2 glitches compared to the 5 or 6 the majority observed.


The Hells Kitchen reports are the dreaded once per minute glitching and again in the 8p to 9p time slot so we need to look up the QAM frequency for WOFL-DT.


The plan now is to coordinate the data with Steve at BHN and let him steer the direction we go next.



Justin149- I do not have an update yet on the 8300 software. Steve is sending me an advanced copy so I will post here when it looks like the software is close to release.


----------



## gatorfan91

I had the same glitches on the back-to-back episodes of Hell's Kitchen. In fact, the box locked up so hard at one point, it rebooted itself. I have actually called BHN and demanded a new box. I was watching via component cables as well. I wanted to throw the 8300 through a wall!!!


----------



## Gator5000e

Interesting article on TWC simulcasting (sp?) channels 1-70 digitaly. Here's the link.

http://newsobserver.com/business/sto...-9021246c.html


----------



## jabristor

Test results:


American chopper


No glitches to report


HBO Ron Burgundy only two glitches


8:18 V & A

8:53 V & A



I recorded Hells kitchen and watched later... There were some glitches, I didn't count them, but not the one every 30 seconds like most seemed to have...


SA8300HD

32934 Melbourne


----------



## berkleegrad

Greetings All,


Sorry to interrupt the glitch testing thread. . .


I have a couple of questions:


1) Has the HDMI 2 HDMI 5.1 surround sound block been resolved in the software on the SA8300HD box? If not, is the block active only on the HDMI connection or does it also block surround sound through the digital optical out? I guess I should ask if the audio signal is sent via HDMI and the digital optical out simultaneously?


2) When is the next CFHDS meeting?


Lastly Thanks again to David Athey for hosting the last CFHDS meeting and to the presenters who dispensed a "wealth of time/money saving information.


----------



## Barry928

No, The software update for the 8300 has not been released yet but we expect it sometime in July. Right now the digital audio is output simultaneously from optical, coaxial and hdmi but if you have a hdmi to hdmi connection and your display does not have a 5.1 tuner then the 8300 switches the output to 2.0 on all digital outputs. Converting the hdmi to dvi works around the problem by not allowing the 8300 to communicate with the display.


I have not announced the next CFHDS meeting yet. Many have requested a meeting about display calibration so I need a volunteer to host the meeting who has a display with deep service menu controls so I can demo grayscale, color decoder and primary/secondary alignment. A Samsung HLP, Sony CRT or Hitachi CRT would be ideal. If you have one of these displays and want to host the CFHDS meeting to get a free ISF calibration send me an email.

[email protected]


----------



## berkleegrad

Barry,


Thanks for the "skinny" on the 8300HD.


Wow - a free isf calibration







.... regrettably I don't have any of the displays that fit your criteria - I do have a 43 inch Pioneer Plasma PDP 4304/4312 ( I think it's the commercial version of the elite 810).


In the event you have no volunteers for the calibration that meet your criteria would my Plasma work? - gee I hope so










thanks again, -Rick


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, The software update for the 8300 has not been released yet but we expect it sometime in July. Right now the digital audio is output simultaneously from optical, coaxial and hdmi but if you have a hdmi to hdmi connection and your display does not have a 5.1 tuner then the 8300 switches the output to 2.0 on all digital outputs. Converting the hdmi to dvi works around the problem by not allowing the 8300 to communicate with the display.
> 
> 
> I have not announced the next CFHDS meeting yet. Many have requested a meeting about display calibration so I need a volunteer to host the meeting who has a display with deep service menu controls so I can demo grayscale, color decoder and primary/secondary alignment. A Samsung HLP, Sony CRT or Hitachi CRT would be ideal. If you have one of these displays and want to host the CFHDS meeting to get a free ISF calibration send me an email.
> 
> [email protected]



Barry,

What is the normal attendence for these meetings? I have a Sony (KV-30HS420) 30" HDTV and might be interrested in hosting the meeting.


----------



## blenny100

Barry,


I have a Panasonic 50" (w/HDMI) and the 8300 box. I tried the HDMI/DVI workaround to get 5.1 sourround but it didn't work.


I did this by connecting my 8300 to a HDMI -> DVI cable, then on the other end of the cable, went from DVI back to HDMI via an adapter.


Should this have worked.


Would appreciate any help.


Dev


----------



## mrsaintlaurent

I live in Orlando and get my cable through Brighthouse. I want to order tonight's Bernard Hopkins PPV event in high definition, but can't seem to find it in the program guide. Does Brighthouse not offer high definition Pay-Per-Views? If not, why? Most people get together in large groups to watch boxing PPVs and if Brighthouse doesn't have the show in HD, I would just order it at my buddy's house in high definition through DirecTV.


----------



## Barry928

The next meeting of the CFHDS is posted here.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=559988 


Dev,


The cable path of HDMI>DVI>HDMI does not work because the communication path is not broken. Only the HDMI>DVI method currently works.


mrsaintlaurent,


BHN has just started offering HD PPV on 1123. So far they have very few programs but will be increasing the number in the future.


----------



## mrsaintlaurent

Thank you for your prompt reply. Here is my problem, channel 1123 is on demand PPV only. I'm looking to order tonight's live boxing PPV, which HBO is advertising as being available in HD for no extra cost. I order ever boxing PPV, WWE PPV, UFC PPV, Pride PPV, and King of the Cage PPV. I pay for the HD pack every month. Brighthouse is always bragging about how they have so much HD content but when HBO PPV steps up to the plate and offers a PPV in high definition, Brighthouse apparantly isn't equipped to carry it because they don't have an HD PPV channel.


----------



## moraseski

I just picked up my second SA8300HD yesterday. My first is attached to my HDTV in the family room. I put my second in the bedroom connected to a SDTV. We have not yet decided if we are going to get another HDTV for the bedroom or not. My question is - should I be able to see the HD channels on the SDTV? I know they will not be in HD but should they be viewable? My box is saying that I should call to order the HD channels. I called Brighthouse and they sent a signal but it is still the same. Any clues?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Barry928

Your 8300 will down convert to 480i for the SDTV. Call the CSR again and make sure they know you have 2 8300 boxes because they might be sending the authorize code to the living room 8300 instead of the new box. Keep trying and stay on the phone while they send the code to confirm.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your 8300 will down convert to 480i for the SDTV. Call the CSR again and make sure they know you have 2 8300 boxes because they might be sending the authorize code to the living room 8300 instead of the new box. Keep trying and stay on the phone while they send the code to confirm.



Thanks, Barry. I called again and had them send the signal again and now it works.


----------



## dall08fan

Any info on BHN get some hit movies on their HD InDemand channel 1123?


----------



## RalphO

i recently purchased my first HD set this week and am anxiously waiting for it to arrive. I am sure that I will spend a lot of time here listening and learning and asking. My post today concerns something I read at the orlando digital web site. It stated that the cable boxs from BHN had issues with hdmi cables. Should I go with component cables until this is resolved? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Barry928

RalphO,


Welcome to the BHN forum.


Not all displays have the HDCP handshake problem with the 8300HD and only displays without 5.1 tuners have the audio problem. The newest production run of the 8300HD has newer software and does not have the audio problem. Perhaps if you posted what model of HDTV and what model of BHN set top box your are installing we could give you a more specific answer.


----------



## rich21

It should be noted that even with the new software, if the TV doesn't understand 5.1 audio and you want to use the speakers on the TV at least some of the time, you will have to run separate audio cables to get the stereo audio the TV needs (and still probably have to use the DVI connector on the TV).


The audio on the optical output will be in 5.1 though.


----------



## toddious

hello everyone, i am new to the forums but a local Orlando home theater enthusiast. I will be hopefully be attending the august calibratioin demo, and look forward to meeting some of you there. Todd.


----------



## Barry928

Todd,


Welcome to the BHN forum. Looking forward to meeting you at the CFHDS meeting on August 6th. If anyone else would like to join us the details are posted here.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=559988


----------



## ArtieMcD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Artie,
> 
> 
> You should be good to go using the 8300HD via HDMI and the optical output of the Sharp. Your display has built in 5.1 decoding and a optical output to pass that signal to your receiver. The problem with digital audio outputs is soon to be solved in the 8300HD. The HDMI audio fix is already working in the beta software I am testing.



Barry,


I'm just now getting to test this. Are you sure this will work with the Sharp.. I can view programs via the cable card in 5.1 via the optical output, but when I switch the input to the HDMI cable for the 8300HD the sound drops to 2 channels.


----------



## Barry928

Artie,


Do you have the newer 8300 software with the audio output select menu under advanced settings?


----------



## Gilley

Why is it that Channels 2, 6, 9 and 13 all have bright, contrasting icons in the lower corner of the screen, doing their best to cause burn in? I really noticed it this morning on Ch. 9 DTV (1090 on BHN) when in addition to the standard Ch 9 logo, there was also a Ch. 9 DTV logo a little farther to the right.


I was watching on an LCD panel, so no threat of burn in and anyone with a 16:9 screen CRT or plasma would have had the picture stretched and wouldn't have seen the DTV logo. It just made it more apparent how bright red, white and blue the logos were. Channels 2, 6, and 13 aren't any better. In fact, Ch 13's logo is the largest!


OK, that's my rant this morning. If any of the engineers for the local stations are watching, why can't you change to a more TV friendly logo?


----------



## RalphO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RalphO,
> 
> 
> Welcome to the BHN forum.
> 
> 
> Not all displays have the HDCP handshake problem with the 8300HD and only displays without 5.1 tuners have the audio problem. The newest production run of the 8300HD has newer software and does not have the audio problem. Perhaps if you posted what model of HDTV and what model of BHN set top box your are installing we could give you a more specific answer.




I'll be using a sony kv-34h20. I'm not sure which hd dvr that bhn will give me I presume it be the 8300 hd. I'll be using a pioneer receiver for 5.1 dolby sound.


----------



## Barry928

RalphO,


I could not find your Sony model number. Perhaps you own the sony kv-34hs420? If so it uses a DVI digital video input instead of HDMI. You will need to purhase a HDMI to DVI adapter cable and this will also prevent you from having a digtal audio problem. BHN only has one model of HD DVR the SA8300HD. Can someone here verify that the Sony HD direct view monitors do not have a HDCP handshake issue with the BHN 8300?


Use the internet to purchase the DVI cable and save money.


----------



## RalphO

Barry your correct it is the Sony kv-34hs420. I'll proofread much better next time.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jabetcha

This site has the best prices on HDMI/DVI Cables that I have found.

http://www.monoprice.com 


I have ordered several cables from them. They ship fast and I have not had any issues.


----------



## dall08fan

I know this is off topic, but there no where else to post this. I keep seeing commercials for Brighthouse that talk about getting different speeds for your internet connection. Anyone hear of this? I have checked the website, but there is nothing there and i have email BHN and got no response.


----------



## the64gto

Call the BH number and ask about their different internet speed plans. I believe they are 1.5, 5 and 8 mb speed.


Called to BHN in Orlando, speeds are (d/l) 256k, 5 mb and 8 mb. $30, $45 and $85. Less if you have their digital phone etc....


----------



## dall08fan

256k for $30, that is alot!! I guess i was hoping for something around the 3mb range for $30.


----------



## gatorfan91

Samsung HLR5667W and the 8300HD STB


I have had this DLP RPTV for less than a week and decided to use HDMI with the 8300HD. I have not had so many problems with HDMI until now. Is this a known issue with BHN and using HDMI with their STB? For example, I will change a channel and the TV loses the signal from the STB and then I have to power off/on the STB to get the channel. I also get a lot of 'snow' when I change channels as well, or as I am watching shows. Using HDMI seems pretty glitchy right now, so it seems I need to go back to component for now. I have a service call scheduled for tomorrow to look into the crappy reception on 'digital' channels above 100. ESPNNEWS is HORRIBLE and has been ever since I got the service. God help me and my TV......sigh.


----------



## rich21

I have a HLP5085W and am using HDMI -> DVI on the TV. The only issue I have seen is that if I change channels very quickly on occasions the 8300 will lock up. Very rarely though. I don't see any snow when changing channels or on the shows (no snow on the analog channels either







)


Do you have the DNIe or Digital NR on the Sammy menu turned on ? They will make the picture look pretty crappy.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorfan91* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung HLR5667W and the 8300HD STB
> 
> 
> I have had this DLP RPTV for less than a week and decided to use HDMI with the 8300HD. I will change a channel and the TV loses the signal from the STB and then I have to power off/on the STB to get the channel. I also get a lot of 'snow' when I change channels as well, or as I am watching shows.



Make sure you have 480i output resolution disabled in the advanced settings menu.


----------



## ArtieMcD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Artie,
> 
> 
> Do you have the newer 8300 software with the audio output select menu under advanced settings?



I guess I don't Im on version 1.8.095


----------



## Barry928

Artie,


If your display has a DVI input you can work around the audio problem with a HDMI to DVI adapter cable. Otherwise you need to wait for the software upgrade. If your in a hurry you could try to trade in your 8300 for a newer unit that already has the new software.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Artie,
> 
> 
> If your display has a DVI input you can work around the audio problem with a HDMI to DVI adapter cable. Otherwise you need to wait for the software upgrade. If your in a hurry you could try to trade in your 8300 for a newer unit that already has the new software.



Let me get this straight... the ones that BH have in stock now already HAVE the new software? I have two DVRs one is HD the other is not (since it's on a non HD set)... so I can trade in the non-HD one and the newer DVR will have the upgrade already? I miss my 5.1 surround!!!!


----------



## Barry928

That is correct. The newest 8300's already have the new software.


I received the next version of software yesterday in my 8300 for testing but I am having problems with it so far.


----------



## Newocean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is correct. The newest 8300's already have the new software.
> 
> 
> I received the next version of software yesterday in my 8300 for testing but I am having problems with it so far.



Received a new out of the box 8300HD last week from Brighthouse here in Melbourne. Utilizing direct, pure HDMI to HDMI on my Pany TH-42PX50U from the SA Explorer DVR. Still no 5.1 capability. Changing advanced settings on HDVR to Dolby Digital provides NO audio out signal. Just FYI for others who are hoping for a fix of similar problem. BTW...have logged request with BH CSR for "fix". Am I correct in assuming the new software release addresses this or should the "new" box I have already done so???


----------



## Barry928

If you have the new digital audio output menu then your choices are HDMI 2.0 to your display or 5.1 optical/ coaxial to your digital receiver but not both at the same time. If you want both then run analog audio to your display and digital audio to your receiver and leave the menu set for 5.1 Dolby Digital.


----------



## Newocean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have the new digital audio output menu then your choices are HDMI 2.0 to your display or 5.1 optical/ coaxial to your digital receiver but not both at the same time. If you want both then run analog audio to your display and digital audio to your receiver and leave the menu set for 5.1 Dolby Digital.



Under 8300HD Advanced Setting menu > digital output> options are as exactly quoted: 1. "HDMI" 2. "Dolby Digital" 3. "Two Channel" It appears I do not have the new digital audio output menu you describe. My Pany accepts Dolby Digital (not 5.1 but can pass thru)but has an optical out which i use to pass to receiver for braodcast and hopefully someday 5.1. Thank you Barry for your quick reply to my original post. Guess I am still waiting on a software upgrade?


----------



## Barry928

No, you have the upgrade. If your display is not indicating 5.1 decoding ability to the 8300 via HDMI then the 8300 is changing the audio to 2.0 to "help" you. Are you saying you can hear audio on the Panny speakers via HDMI with the 8300 menu set to HDMI but then it is only 2.0 on the optical passthrough output feeding your receiver?


----------



## Newocean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, you have the upgrade. If your display is not indicating 5.1 decoding ability to the 8300 via HDMI then the 8300 is changing the audio to 2.0 to "help" you. Are you saying you can hear audio on the Panny speakers via HDMI with the 8300 menu set to HDMI but then it is only 2.0 on the optical passthrough output feeding your receiver?



Pany TH-42PX50U will handle a Dolby Digital audio feed, but not a 5.1. Pany user manual instructs you to turn speakers off and feed to receiver from Pany TV optical out for 5.1. Yes, I can hear audio out of pany speakers if turned on in HDMI to HDMI mode. Sounds like you may have hit on it since the display cannot handle 5.1 (only DD) the 8300 is trying to HELP me. And therefore only passing a 2.0 thru to receiver. Workaround? I prefer the HDMI video PQ but am not using Pany speakers (off mode). Everything fed to 5.1 receiver from display optical out in present config.


----------



## Barry928

Easy fix. Leave the HDMI cable plugged in for the video. Remove the optical cable from the Panny display and plug it into the 8300. Set the digital audio mode in the 8300 to Dolby Digital and your done.


----------



## Newocean

Thanks Barry,


Will wait for a 5.1 show for broadcast and see if I can get to work. Wii let you know. Many thanks.


Rob


----------



## Barry928

Why wait. HBO-HD, Discovery-HD, HDNet, HDNet movies, INHD, INHD2 are all running 5.1 programming right now. You can also tune to WFTV-DT on 1090 to see your DD indicator since they run 5.1 fulltime even when they are feeding 2.0 programming.


----------



## Newocean

Thanks Again Barry...off to test now! Stay tuned for update.


----------



## Newocean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why wait. HBO-HD, Discovery-HD, HDNet, HDNet movies, INHD, INHD2 are all running 5.1 programming right now. You can also tune to WFTV-DT on 1090 to see your DD indicator since they run 5.1 fulltime even when they are feeding 2.0 programming.



Ok....Good News. HDNet and INHD and network HD channels are now showing 5.1 on my receiver!







Only thing to mention is that Discovery HD and the WFTV-DT 1090 channel are not...but no biggie. THANKS Barry....very much appreciated. Can't wait for a ball game to come on now in 5.1! Rob


----------



## Barry928

Glad to help. Don't be surprised when you are watching a channel like Discovery HD it is normal for the receiver to switch between 5.1 and 2.0 during the commercial breaks.


----------



## gimphboi

Barry,


So it looks like new 8300's are shipping with the HDMI fix. When are the rest of us going to get it? Are they still beta testing the fix in house?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## Barry928

Tony,


The local testers including myself just received the new software version Echo 1.8.110 two days ago. It is still suffering from random reboots so I am doubtful this will be released to users on the BHN system. This version has the same digital audio menu as the rev. 2 boxes running software Echo 1.8.103 produced after May 2005 and some additional HDCP improvements so now my InFocus 7200 projector handshakes with the 8300.


I applaud BHN's desire for stability before release but at the same time I know you have all been waiting a long time. If you are really pinched by the HDMI problem then you might try to trade in your unit for the rev. 2 version.


----------



## Jefihearu

Barry... are those of us with older HD8300 DV-Rs getting the newer software update(s) anytime soon in the 32803 area code?

Should I attempt to call BH to have them upload it if it is available?

How do I see what version software I have on the 8300?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Barry928

You can tell if you have the 1.8.103 software if you see the new digital audio menu under settings>more settings. Please do not call BHN because the CSR's do not have any information about software updates, everything is handled by engineering. Typical software upgrades happen in the middle of the night so you will not be aware it has happened.


----------



## scuuder3

Can anyone tell me when BHN will have all digital in the Daytona area. I would like to switch from Directv because BHN has better HD, but I made the switch once before and couldn't habdle the analog channels.


Thanks


----------



## bingo182

Haven't posted in awhile.....

I heard on good authority that we might be getting additional (maybe three) HD channels in Sept. Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Barry928

We have been hearing about 2 new HD channels since November of 2004. Please speculate what 3 channels you think we will receive in September.


----------



## PerfectCr

Where is ESPN2HD?


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have been hearing about 2 new HD channels since November of 2004. Please speculate what 3 channels you think we will receive in September.



I know I am dreaming, but why oh why can't they get some of the Voom channels? I would love RaveHD and any other channels dedicated to high quality musical programming. I could care less about sports and am not going to shell out more $ for another movie channel. Isn't HBO, Showtime, and HD InDemand enough?


Just out of curiosity...what else is there? I mean how many other HD channels are actually available for broadcast on BHN? Does anyone have a list?


-Tony


----------



## Barry928

I am keeping a list of all possible HD channels here.

http://www.orlandodigital.tv/reception.htm 


If I am missing a channel that is potentially available in Central Florida please post the info.


----------



## markc

You forgot Sun Sports HD


----------



## Barry928

Google could not find a Sun Sports HD channel. Please post a link.


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Google could not find a Sun Sports HD channel. Please post a link.


 http://sfl.mybrighthouse.com/services/HDTV/ 


Not much going on since the 2 teams they show on there aren't playing right now.


----------



## Barry928

Oh, the BHN HD special events channel 1000. It does seem like Sunshine should start a HD channel with those events as the anchor. I work freelance for Sunshine a few times a year so I will ask them if they have any HD plans in the near future.


I asked Greg last week if we could get the Bucs pre-season HD football on channel 1000 but I did not get a reply.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I asked Greg last week if we could get the Bucs pre-season HD football on channel 1000 but I did not get a reply.




Now, that would be cool.


----------



## the64gto

I am experiencing my first week of the SA 8300 and a new JVC G model. I initially had connections via component and have no problem in changing channels. When I installed my HDMI cable I am now experiencing 'digital snow' when changing channels. It seems like a lock up and snow is frozen on screen not moving around. I either have to reset the 8300 or switch to my component input to get picture back.







Cannot make it repeat while in component, only while I use the hdmi connection. Anybody have same problem?? TIA


----------



## JH2003

I am a long term Brighthouse (Time Warner) customer. I have Digital cable, HD and Roadrunner. We rented a beachfront condo in New Smyrna Beach for the month of July. We normally live in Titusville. The condo is served by Brighthouse and each unit has a cable connection. I called Brighthouse technical (actually Roadrunner) and asked if I could take my cable modem to the condo and obtain my EMAIL and Internet service. The technician said it would be no problem, but I need to call Brighthouse customer service as they have to record the modem address in the system in NSB. However, Brighthouse customer service did not know what to do and transferred me to a supervisor who said that I was not allowed to take equipment across county lines. New Smyrna Beach is 35 miles from Titusville. My service in Brevard would have to be terminated, a technician would come to my house and disconnect me from the pole, remove my modem and HD DVR! I would have to re-establish service in New Smyrna Beach (Volusia county) and they would give me a modem and verify signal strength at the condo. At the end of the month I could terminate service in Volusia and re-establish in Brevard. I would get a modem, a different HD DVR and reconnection at the pole. There was a fee also. Since "My" DVR has recorded HD programs thet I have yet to view, I would lose these. Even though it was easily technically ok, it was administratively a big problem. I was quite willing to pay the installation fee at the condo. In the end I just used the Roadrunner dial-up and swore at Brighthouse each time I went to my EMAIL at 38K and gave up most Internet activity except banking at a very slow process. This is to advise all of the policy, in case some other technically competent person would like to do something quite simple, not.


----------



## revilo78

Just got my new HDVR and my new HDTV. I was all excited until all the problems with the DVR. It didn't record any of the shows I scheduled last night. At first, I thought it was having problems switching channels. I'm using HDMI and every time I change channels, it would take abut 10 seconds with a lot of snow and black screens in between. So I switched the DVR to output 720p only, which stopped the channel changing problem but unfortunly it still is very buggy. It stilled failed to record and still crashed at live TV. I also tried component cables but have the same problems. It rebooted about 5 times in the past 24 hours. I'm hoping it's just the box. Anybody else having issues like this? Maybe the box can't handle upscaling to 720p and recording at the same time.


----------



## Barry928

revilo78,


You should not be having any of those problems. Get a new 8300.


----------



## jabristor

Barry,


Just to nit-pick.... The cost you show on your chart for BHN is not accurate. You don't get all those HD channels for that price, one has to subscribe to HBO and Showtime to receive them (ADD $20) and you have to add the HD pak to get ESPN HD, INHD, INHD 2, HDNET. & HDNET movies (ADD $6).


----------



## Barry928

The chart has a disclaimer at the bottom indicating the prices do not include taxes, fees or hardware. Digital cable includes all the local HD network channels plus Discovery HD and TNT-HD. Once you pay for digital cable the cost for HBO and Showtime are $6.50 each which includes the HD versions. The HD pak is $6.


So the price of digital cable plus $19 gets you all the HD channels on the list.


----------



## RalphO

my 8300 cable box was updated last night to include hdmi in the audio settings. Ihad received the box last friday and it wasn't there then. Hopefully brighthouse solved the stability issues that Barry had mentioned earlier.


----------



## Barry928

Wow, great news! I hope this helps all of you with digital audio and HDCP issues.


----------



## RalphO

Since the HDMI update I get 5 seconds of snow when I change channels. The picture itself is great and the box has not crashed. Any thoughts?


sony-kv-34hs420


----------



## rolltide1017

I noticed something interesting with my 8300 tonight. It no longer records a 1 hour buffer of the channel I'm watching, it only records 30 minutes now.







I looked all through the settings menu and I do not believe that this is a feature you can change. Just wandering if this has happened to anyone else? Not a big deal but it was always nice to be able go back an hour even if you didn't record the show.


----------



## waters

My 8300 has the one hour buffer as of last evening.

George


----------



## Barry928

Can anyone confirm that new software has gone out for the 8300?


Tony I know you have been waiting. Do you see the new digital audio menu?


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that new software has gone out for the 8300?



Still have the older 1.8.095 version, here in University Blvd. area 32817.


And I didn't find the new audio menu either 


/temple


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still have the older 1.8.095 version, here in University Blvd. area 32817.
> 
> 
> And I didn't find the new audio menu either
> 
> 
> /temple



I did not receive any update either. I even manually rebooted my 8300. East Orlando... 32825.


----------



## Barry928

OK, so the update did not go out. That is what I expected since Steve indicated this release was not stable enough to send out. Perhaps RalphO simply has one of the rev. 2 8300's or he received the beta software by accident.


----------



## Gilley

I quit trying to use the HDMI out on the 8300 because of the slow channel changes, snow, and losing the HDCP handshake. I can't tell a difference with my small LCD tv. HDMI is just too much hassle.


----------



## ArtieMcD

Yeah, the software is not being pushed out. I ended up swapping boxes yesterday and I now have the 1.8.103 version. The people at the Bright House office have no idea that the boxes they are issuing are different from the ones issued earlier and I really had no way to check to see if the box they handed me had the new software until I plugged it in to see what was on it. Luckily for me, it was an upgraded box.


So now, I'm back to seeing if its possible to pass the 5.1 audio via the HDMI through my TV to the receiver. it appears as if its not going to work out though, the best I get is stereo in this setup... but at least I can get 5.1 using the optical out on the cable box (at a cost of not being able to have the digital audio out from my set when I use the digital tuner in the TV set since I only have one optical input on my receiver).


----------



## RalphO

I wonder if I didn't get the update when I had the hd pak added on saturday. HDMI definitely wasn't an option on thurday when I received the box last week. Also the output settings were changed too. When I disabled 480i the snow stopped as well as the slow channel change. Should I only have 1080i enabled or should 480p be also? I know my set upconverts 720p to 1080i. Does the set upconvert 480i to 480p? Sorry for the newbie questions


Sony kv-34hs420


----------



## ArtieMcD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RalphO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should I only have 1080i enabled or should 480p be also? I know my set upconverts 720p to 1080i. Does the set upconvert 480i to 480p?



Personally, I would only leave the 720p and 1080i outputs seleted. Or even just 1080i.


----------



## Barry928

It is not a good idea to leave 480i enabled if you are using HDMI. The other scan rate choices depend on your displays ability to scale the images quickly and in high quality. A typical CRT is able to natively display 1080i and 480p but convert the other scan rates. I have seen a lot of CRT displays convert 720p to 540p because it is cheaper to have a chip scale exactly half 1080i. Some of the early Sony CRT rear projections convert 720p all the way down to 480p. If you are watching a digital display that is natively 720p then your preferences may be different than the CRT owner.


Your choice of output scan rates from the 8300 should be based on what looks best. Does your display do a better job of scaling or the cable box? Before you blame the cable box or the display remember that both devices use a $9 chip to handle all that scaling and deinterlacing.


I have done a couple of tests and typically the scaling chip in the cable box is poor quality. Your display usually does a better job but may be slow to resync to a new scan rate as you change channels. Your choice, speed or quality. If you want both then you need an external scaler.


----------



## bgall

Wow the Marlins game is on Sun Sports tonight. I'm not in Orlando, but I'm assuming it's on there. This would mean Orlando BHN folks can finally see some marlins baseball, this may just be the start of things to come


----------



## manufanatic

Hello,


I recently moved to Port St. John in Brevard county and am trying to decide between Directv and Bright house. I have two HD directv receivers currently. I need to know how the channels look in comparison to Directv. All of the channels not just HD channels. I have seen Brighthouse in my hotel and the picture looks like normal cable (awful) is there a significant difference when you get the Digital package with HD or do the none hd channels still look like the normal cable channels?


Any advice is appreciated


thanks


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I need to know how the channels look in comparison to Directv. All of the channels not just HD channels. I have seen Brighthouse in my hotel and the picture looks like normal cable (awful) is there a significant difference when you get the Digital package with HD or do the none hd channels still look like the normal cable channels?



Sorry I can't comment specifically on DirecTV from anything other than seeing it briefly at friends' and acquaintances' homes. Both times, DirecTV looked pretty good, couldn't critically say that there was much of a picture difference from our BHN signal, but I specifically do remember some rain fade a few times. That rain fade if I had it at my house during an important program, would be the end of satellite for me!


Please also consider that comparing BHN from seeing it in a hotel is probably not a very representative experience of what you'd get at home. Hotels split the signal over their entire property, frequently inject their own programming for "property information" and hotel billing, and many times use their own Pay Per View boxes. All that on a very cheap TV.


Digital channels and HD channels on BHN are quite good, to say the least, IMHO.


HTH,

/temple


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still have the older 1.8.095 version, here in University Blvd. area 32817.
> 
> 
> And I didn't find the new audio menu either
> 
> 
> /temple



How do you check the version, and also get into the new audio menu? Thanks.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't comment specifically on DirecTV from anything other than seeing it briefly at friends' and acquaintances' homes. Both times, DirecTV looked pretty good, couldn't critically say that there was much of a picture difference from our BHN signal, but I specifically do remember some rain fade a few times. That rain fade if I had it at my house during an important program, would be the end of satellite for me!
> 
> 
> Please also consider that comparing BHN from seeing it in a hotel is probably not a very representative experience of what you'd get at home. Hotels split the signal over their entire property, frequently inject their own programming for "property information" and hotel billing, and many times use their own Pay Per View boxes. All that on a very cheap TV.
> 
> 
> Digital channels and HD channels on BHN are quite good, to say the least, IMHO.
> 
> 
> HTH,
> 
> /temple



Thanks for the input, I am aware of the splitting of signal that goes on in hotels but I have seen BHN at co - workers houses and although its better it still has that "cable tv" look. I have yet to see it with HD. I assume in order to get Digital channels and hd you need a seperate cable box.


any others out there?


----------



## wegan

manufanatic,


I live north of you in T'ville and have D*. Picture is decent but is a little soft on SD channels. My brother lives down the street and has BHN which looks terrible on channels 1-100(analog). Their digital channels above that look pretty good and their HD is amazing. If your interested in HD, BHN has the best deal IMO right now. I am currently waiting to see how D* gets everything converted to MPEG-4 and also waiting for the next big announcement before signing up for HD from them. OTA HD signals would be easy for you to pick up as well, with the towers being West of you 15-20 mi. Good luck and if you do go with D* let us know how that goes and what you think of the picture, which a lot of posters refer to as HD lite.


----------



## rich21

manufantatic,


I just dropped D* for BHN. The PQ on the HD channels is considerably better with BHN. To my surprise the analog channels look better than the D* SD channels. (I have all new cabling so probably makes a difference on the analog channels).


I also became concerned about D* new tendency to charge extra for HD programming (charging extra on the NFL package for HD games and for HD version of special events).


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wegan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> manufanatic,
> 
> 
> I live north of you in T'ville and have D*. Picture is decent but is a little soft on SD channels. My brother lives down the street and has BHN which looks terrible on channels 1-100(analog). Their digital channels above that look pretty good and their HD is amazing. If your interested in HD, BHN has the best deal IMO right now. I am currently waiting to see how D* gets everything converted to MPEG-4 and also waiting for the next big announcement before signing up for HD from them. OTA HD signals would be easy for you to pick up as well, with the towers being West of you 15-20 mi. Good luck and if you do go with D* let us know how that goes and what you think of the picture, which a lot of posters refer to as HD lite.




I have been a directv customer for about 5 years with there HD service. I think their HD signal is soft compared to some others I have seen (HD Lite) However the rest of the lineup is generally good and since I will be hooking either BHN or Directv to a projector I am concerned about the regular channels. As far as the OTA HD signals that I could get to supplement my Directv viewing are all of them (WB and UPN) nearby or just the big 4 NBC CBS ABC And Fox.


Can you tell me if Fox Soccer channel is a digital channel on BHN.


thanks


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> manufantatic,
> 
> 
> I just dropped D* for BHN. The PQ on the HD channels is considerably better with BHN. To my surprise the analog channels look better than the D* SD channels. (I have all new cabling so probably makes a difference on the analog channels).
> 
> 
> I also became concerned about D* new tendency to charge extra for HD programming (charging extra on the NFL package for HD games and for HD version of special events).



That is good to hear. I am purchasing a new home in PSJ with all new cabling to the house at least so hopefully it will be similiar to yours. I guess I could at least try BHN since they harp on no long term commitments. Does BHN even offer sunday ticket?


thanks


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does BHN even offer sunday ticket?



No, Sunday Ticket is exclusive to DirecTV only.


My question is "Would the NFL have made more money if they had let cable bid on Sunday Ticket?"


----------



## wegan

Manufanatic,


For OTA I can pick up everything real good (the big four, WB, UPN,couple other pbs channels) except PBS 24 for some reason. But i hear they have reduced their amount of HD broadcasts so there isn't a whole lot we are missing. Not sure about fox soccer, I'll check my brother's lineup tonite. The main reason i'm with D* is they are only provider of Sunday Ticket


----------



## Barry928

The results of the glitch testing are in. Steve Clifton the engineer at BHN has studied our data and the data from the BHN testers.

Note: Deland is the Digital Headend that serves all of Volusia, and Brevard Counties. Orlando Headend in Winter Park serves Orange, Seminole, Osceola Counties.


Here is his email reply.



> Quote:
> For Ron Burgundy:
> 
> 
> Deland headend testers reported glitches :18 and :53 past the hour, just as in Orlando. Again, two different headends passing through the same content seemingly with the same glitches.
> 
> 
> The predominant glitches affecting Orlando were at :18, :22, :29, :33, and :53 past the hour. These were the times also reported by our 3 test participants and on my 2 test boxes in the office plus the one I have at home. What bothers me most about these glitches ( :22, :29, and :33) and being able to determine root cause is the storm activity during this hour. Lightning was present during this time period, and could have been a factor in the glitches. Deland was clear of lightning during this period. We logged over 70 strikes between 8 and 9 PM in the southwest Orange and Osceola counties, some which coincide with glitch times. All of our satellite dishes look in this direction to receive the signal. Knowing this, it can't be ruled out.
> 
> 
> The frequency which carries HBO and Discovery on the plant in Orlando is different than that of Deland (690 vs 585Mhz). I don't feel that this is a factor however, the 693 Mhz frequency a clean piece of spectrum. Even with that said, I think it would be worth it to see if relocating one of these two channels to a different QAM as test to see if it has an impact on signal reliability. I'll get with the headend to see when we can make that happen.
> 
> 
> Just for fun here is a small sample of what the signal endures to get here:
> 
> 
> Studio HD digital encoding, Uplink, 45,000 miles of space travel, QPSK, ASI, QAM, Fiber, Coax, Digital set-top, DVI, TV. All at 14Mbs to 18Mbs. When you think about it, it's a marvel that it works at all !
> 
> 
> Incidentally, WOFL Fox 35 and WESH DT share the same QAM at 747Mhz in Orlando. I haven't had a chance to look at it yet. Have you heard more about it from your listers?
> 
> 
> Also, I want to thank you for your help and participation in all of these areas of helping us with these issues.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steven P. Clifton
> 
> Sr. Staff Eng.
> 
> Bright House Networks





So there you have it. Serious interest in solving our glitching issues from BHN engineering. I have not seen a lot of glitching reports lately. Have the problem channels been more stable? If not, we will do another test and see if we can rule out the lightning factor.


----------



## jason_j_a

Does anyone have any knowledge on BHN moving any of their analog content to digital? I'd switch from D* to BHN if they would just digitize all of their analog content and send it on another channel. They certainly seem to have the bandwidth to do this since they upgrade everyone's cable modem speed every year for free.


----------



## Barry928

Nothing official on the move to all digital service from Steve but I did hear a rumor they were nearly ready to switch over from a BHN field tech.


----------



## revilo78

Just returned my non-functioning box for a new one at the East Colonial store. The box came with the new 1.8.103 software and it works great.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, Sunday Ticket is exclusive to DirecTV only.
> 
> 
> My question is "Would the NFL have made more money if they had let cable bid on Sunday Ticket?"




can you tell me which teams are broadcasted locally around here. I assume the Jags for the AFC and the Bucs for the NFC how bout the phins?


thanks


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wegan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Manufanatic,
> 
> 
> For OTA I can pick up everything real good (the big four, WB, UPN,couple other pbs channels) except PBS 24 for some reason. But i hear they have reduced their amount of HD broadcasts so there isn't a whole lot we are missing. Not sure about fox soccer, I'll check my brother's lineup tonite. The main reason i'm with D* is they are only provider of Sunday Ticket




thanks let me know about the FSC. The English Primier League starts on on the 13th!


----------



## rich21

manufanatic,


Unfortunately, because of 1 sq inch of the Jags secondary coverage areas overlaps Daytona, the Jags away games will be shown if they conflict with the Fins games. This typically happens 4-6 games a season!


I wish the NFL would recongize that there are far more Fins fans than Jag fans in CFL. Or at least schedule the games better so we can see both.


I don't also understand my none of the local stations carry any of the Fins preseason games (and never have). At least I can see them on WTXT in Ft Pierce. Now if I could only pick up the CBS afflicate in West Palm .....


----------



## GoBig

Still have glitches here on HBO. The last Six Feet Under had enough where I almost turned it off.


Glad they are showing intrest in fixing the problem..hopefully they will show some action soon and FIX IT.


Thank you for getting their attn Barry.


Is there any hope for us getting the SATA port activated before football season is over? That and going all digital and I can even deal with the Glitches for a while longer.


----------



## rolltide1017

I've been having problems with my BHN reception lately and was just wandering if anyone else is experiencing the same. Every channel below 100 is extremely snowy. Yes, I know these are not HD but there are a few shows I still like to watch in all there SD glory (like the Stargate shows). I have tried everything, rebooting the box and trying 3 different cables with no luck. Odd thing is the TV in the bedroom (without a cable box) has no problems with the picture. That leaves me to believe that it is the outlet in the other room. BHN is coming out Wed. to try and fix it. The other thing is that INHD and INHD2 are extremely glitchy. They look like an OTA signal that isn't quite strong enough. It is like that non-stop and I just noticed it yesterday. I'm hoping it is related to the other problem.


----------



## Doctor52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been having problems with my BHN reception lately and was just wandering if anyone else is experiencing the same. Every channel below 100 is extremely snowy. Yes, I know these are not HD but there are a few shows I still like to watch in all there SD glory (like the Stargate shows). I have tried everything, rebooting the box and trying 3 different cables with no luck. Odd thing is the TV in the bedroom (without a cable box) has no problems with the picture. That leaves me to believe that it is the outlet in the other room. BHN is coming out Wed. to try and fix it. The other thing is that INHD and INHD2 are extremely glitchy. They look like an OTA signal that isn't quite strong enough. It is like that non-stop and I just noticed it yesterday. I'm hoping it is related to the other problem.



All of the channels below 100 are analog. It sounds like you haved a weak signal. Maybe weather has affected the cable coming into the house, or a connection is bad somewhere in the house.


----------



## Jefihearu

rolltide,

I live in the 32803 Orlando area and twice in the last four days we have had the SD/basic tv signal (1-100) go "snowy" and out of tune in the early afternoon then the signal returned to full strength by early evening mysteriously.

The HD also suffered artifacting.

It affected most of the units in my condo but BHN only sent service people to individual units not seeing the trend.

I have a service call from BHN this tuesday am August 9 and will see if they can go outside and check all feeds going into each building.

It may require BHN Tech dept. ordering a different crew to acess the integrity of the SD/basic service feed coming in?

TW used to routinely check all those possibilities but with BHN today you never know who is going to show up and if they have a clue as to what the problem BIG Picture wise may be.

After reading BHN's letter to Barry the bad weather may be the common denominator here?

I'll update here if we resolve the cause etc.


----------



## JH2003

FYI: I was watching a recorded show and when it ended I started watching channel 2 News. The sound just quit. I changed channels and the sound was present for a few seconds and would then disappear. Looking at my receiver, I could see the audio drop out a second or so after switching to any channel. I went to the receiver and tried different settings with no change. The signal was being dropped by the 8300HD digital audio. I turned off the 8300HD and turned it back on and the problem was still present. After about 6-7 minutes, the 8300HD rebooted itself and the problem went away. Any explanations from anyone? Is the 8300HD having a problem?


----------



## wegan

manufanatic,


Found it on his digital premiere package, i think Fox Soccer was on around ch 121


----------



## samsterdog

Thanks to Barry, and Jeffrey Fogel and his wife, for hosting the CFHDS meeting. I enjoyed the calibration discussions.


----------



## Jefihearu

rolltide,

Brighthouse canceled my service appointment today and stated that our analog reception problem was due to an outage in the coverage area and was fixed on Sunday.

Our reception is fine now.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jefihearu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> rolltide,
> 
> Brighthouse canceled my service appointment today and stated that our analog reception problem was due to an outage in the coverage area and was fixed on Sunday.
> 
> Our reception is fine now.



Our picture still looks bad, in fact the analog version of channels 3, 4 and 5 do not come in at all (just a grey screen). Some of the digital channels and some of the HD channels are know having problems and become blocky. At times yesterday INHD and HDNET were not watchable. This afternoon when my wife turned on the 8300 box there was no picture and a message scrolling across the bottom of the screen stating that our services had been disconnected, but the TV in the bedroom worked fine. She rebooted the box and it fixed the problem. I'm beginning to think that it is the box itself b/c I have had to reboot it about once a day for the past week. Sometimes when we pick a recorded program to watch the screen goes blank (or grey) and none of the buttons on the remote or front of the 8300 will work, you have to unplug it and reboot to get it to do anything. We have had so many problems with the cable in the past week it kind of makes me miss DirecTV. I hope BHN will give us a small credit on our bill for this past week of horrible picture quality.



On a side note, has anyone notice that on channel 1123 (HD OnDemand) you can order a 1 hour version of the Shuttle launch that aired on HDNet for FREE!! When you go to ch. 1123 it is under the HDNet menu at the bottom of the screen. Only problem is every time I pick to buy it I get a message that says "this program is unavailable at this time." It is only going to be there until Aug. 15th. I'm hoping to be able to record it, that is if it ever works and you are aloud to record OnDemand stuff.


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to Barry, and Jeffrey Fogel and his wife, for hosting the CFHDS meeting. I enjoyed the calibration discussions.



+1


I also enjoyed the meeting, although I had to leave early. I learned a few things I didn't know, especially about the torch mode and how the brightness and the blue and red levels are increased because of it.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow the Marlins game is on Sun Sports tonight. I'm not in Orlando, but I'm assuming it's on there. This would mean Orlando BHN folks can finally see some marlins baseball, this may just be the start of things to come



A few questions...


1 - Was this game actually televised? (did anyone watch it?)

2 - Will Sun Sports show any more?


I think it was a one time thing since I do not see any notes on their site of any future games for baseball... (the site maps out other sports on the channel until the end of Sept.)


I thought we would actually be able to watch Marlins games here in Orlando... so much for that


----------



## Jefihearu

rolltide,

I would definetly swap the 8300 for another box.

Barry is the Samsung master here as far as your ?s and he also ISF calibrated my meager entry level Sony CRT KV30HS420 via HDMI through the 8300.

I find using the menu on the 8300 to go from HD to SD or DT works best but if I go from antenna to view SD on Ch 3 back to HDMI cable box the 8300 crashes often due to HANDSHAKE between Sony and 8300 HDMI connection.

So how you are connected is another route to trace problems you have mentioned.

If it is the passport version software a fix should resolve it.

Have you had your BHN service call yet?

I would request a new box and pick it up yourself then let BHN check all your feeds,router or if your area has experienced outages recently.

You would be out 800-900 bucks if you were still a DT customer for their HD-pvr alone plus BHN HD signal is not compressed.

I'm a newbie myself to HD but I highly recommend getting your Sammy calibrated by an ISF pro like Barry on this forum!


----------



## rolltide1017

BHN came out this morning and fixed the picture. It was a bad connector outside of the apartment somewhere. He also replaced the 8300 with a new one b/c of the problems I told him about. Only thing that sucks about that is I lost the 6 HDNet broadcast of the Shuttle launch I had recorded. I can now watch the HD OnDemand channel (1123) without problems as well but, I tested it out by watching the 1 hour version of the Shuttle launch on ch. 1123 and the image was jittery and jumpy (only way I know to describe it). Weird glitch happens as well. When I'm watching the HD onDemand channel and change the channel to anything else the picture has these weird colored blocks over it and the HD channels become jittery. Could someone see if they have the same problem, just go watch something that is free on any OnDemand channel and while the show is playing type in the number of any other channel and see what happens. This happened on both the old 8300 and the new one the BHN tech installed.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I had fun presenting HD calibration at the CFHDS meeting last Saturday. The turnout was larger than I expected so perhaps we will do that topic again at a future meeting.


jefihearu,


Thank you for the ISF calibration recommendation. I work on a lot of Samsung DLP's and I have already calibrated the display for rolltide1017. His set turned out great with major improvements in both color and black levels.


----------



## rolltide1017

My lamp is going to burn out quickly because I do not even like turning it off, it looks so beautiful.


----------



## gimphboi

Weird glitch here...


I tried watching the Discovery Launch that is on HD on demand.


I am able to order it and it starts, but after two or three seconds (I can actually see the Shuttle on the launchpad), my box (8300) reboots!?


I tried it twice. It is no coincidence.


Anyone else seeing this?


-Tony


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimphboi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Weird glitch here...
> 
> 
> I tried watching the Discovery Launch that is on HD on demand.
> 
> 
> I am able to order it and it starts, but after two or three seconds (I can actually see the Shuttle on the launchpad), my box (8300) reboots!?
> 
> 
> I tried it twice. It is no coincidence.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> -Tony



I am seeing something weird when I try to watch that. I get a ton of breakups constantly, and continue to get them on ANY channel or recording until I reboot the box. I have seen this on my 8300 and at my parents house.




Also, has anyone had an insane amount of breakups tonight? I was watching Fox and I was getting one every 10-30 seconds.


----------



## Jefihearu

rolltide & Barry,

Nevermind....;-) should have known I was preaching to the choir here LOL.

Glad your problem was resolved rolltide!

Barry,once again sorry I could not make the Calibration meeting the other night I'm sure I would have learned some valuable info and hope I can make the next one.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am seeing something weird when I try to watch that. I get a ton of breakups constantly, and continue to get them on ANY channel or recording until I reboot the box. I have seen this on my 8300 and at my parents house.



Yea! That's exactly what I was trying to describe. I'm not the only one! I'm not glad we are having a problem but, it is nice to know that I'm not going crazy! I haven't tried any of the other HD on demand choices (because I just don't fill like paying for them right now) but hopefully this is just something to do with the shuttle launch show. If they ever offer anything really intriguing I might order it but, only if it works better then this one.


----------



## Barry928

Steve at BHN sent me an email today. He is moving forward with the glitch troubleshooting process by duplicating the Discovery HD channel onto a second HD channel for technical comparison. He will let us know next week where the channel location will be so we can observe the changes. I responded with our thanks and also passed along the report of excessive glitching on WOFL-DT and the new problem with HD-VOD on channel 1123.


It would help us when you report a glitch problem if you could list the date, time period, channel, set top box model and zip code.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve at BHN sent me an email today. He is moving forward with the glitch troubleshooting process by duplicating the Discovery HD channel onto a second HD channel for technical comparison. He will let us know next week where the channel location will be so we can observe the changes. I responded with our thanks and also passed along the report of excessive glitching on WOFL-DT and the new problem with HD-VOD on channel 1123.
> 
> 
> It would help us when you report a glitch problem if you could list the date, time period, channel, set top box model and zip code.



I just tried the HD-VOD channel again...


I am seeing the same behavior. After ordering the program an image of the shuttle appears for about two or three seconds and then the box reboots.


8/11/05, 7:42 p.m., 8300 HD, channel 1123, 32779.


Thanks...


-Tony


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimphboi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just tried the HD-VOD channel again...
> 
> 
> I am seeing the same behavior. After ordering the program an image of the shuttle appears for about two or three seconds and then the box reboots.
> 
> 
> 8/11/05, 7:42 p.m., 8300 HD, channel 1123, 32779.
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> -Tony




I have the same issues with this program. I was able to watch a little bit of it but with so many dropouts that it actually looks like it is flashing. My box rebooted once. The "flashing" will also affect the other HD channels until I reboot.


----------



## jabetcha

I'm glad everyone enjoyed the meeting at my house last weekend. I thought Barry's presentation was excellent and everyone asked some very interesting questions. I am very pleased with the results of the calibration, and am excited every time I see something in a movie I hadn't noticed before.


I had the same problem with the InDemand HD program of the shuttle that everyone else seems to be having. After starting to watch the program, the glitches carry over into the other HD channels. The only way I could fix the problem was to reboot the 8300.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm glad everyone enjoyed the meeting at my house last weekend. I thought Barry's presentation was excellent and everyone asked some very interesting questions. I am very pleased with the results of the calibration, and am excited every time I see something in a movie I hadn't noticed before.
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with the InDemand HD program of the shuttle that everyone else seems to be having. After starting to watch the program, the glitches carry over into the other HD channels. The only way I could fix the problem was to reboot the 8300.



I have a 8300hd and a pace box. The shuttle thing works fine on the PACE box... and it rebooted my 8300hd box (like you all are describing)... not sure if this info helps.


----------



## wdunaway

All,


Today I exchanged my Explorer 8000 SD DVR for an 8300HD DVR. The 8300 is connected to an HDTV through component outputs and to a VCR through the composite output. The HD recording / viewing is great, and the analog reception is better than on the 8000, but I have a couple of issues / concerns:


1. When I hold down PAGE- / PAGE+ / ""to scroll through the program guide, the box scrolls over / down a few screens, but then stops. It doesn't "fast scroll" like it did on the 8000. Is this normal, or is there a bug on my 8300HD? I tried rebooting the box several times, but no change. Is there a way to force a hard reset, or firmware re-download?


2. Zoomed / stretched output of 16:9 HD programming works on the component output, but not on the composite / S-video output. Is there a way to stretch / zoom the output on the composite output? I would like to do this for recording zoomed HD programming on my analog VCR. I have read that some 8300HDs can be switched between SD mode and HD mode, but I am unable to do this on my 8300HD.


Thanks for any input / answers!


----------



## rolltide1017

1) My 8300 scrolls fast when holding the page buttons down.


2)Can't help here, never used the composite or S-video outputs.



Tried the shuttle on demand again last night and got the same problem. Took a reboot to fix it.


8/13/05 9:00pm 8300HD ch.1123 32835


If it is a problem with the shuttle program I guess we will never find a solution b/c the guide says it is only available until 8/15.



One last thing. Just had my 8300 replaced a week ago and it looks like I'll be trading in the new one tomorrow. The new has a loud high pitch hum or whine that it constantly emits and only goes away if I unplug it from the wall. I can hear this thing all over the apartment and even over loud movie volumes. It is driving me crazy, like a dog hearing a dog whistle. I know that there are some small noises that the 8300HD makes but my old one wasn't this bad or loud (at least I don't remember it being that way).


----------



## wdunaway

Thanks for the feedback, rolltide1017. Today a Bright House technician came to check out the scrolling issue on the 8300HD DVR (When I hold down PAGE- / PAGE+ / ""to scroll through the program guide, the box scrolls over / down a few screens, but then stops. It doesn't "fast scroll.") The tech tried a different 8300HD and a different remote. Both had the same behavior. He checked the signal levels at the box and at the drop -- all checked out. Finally, he spoke to someone at the office who indicated that their 8300HD had the same behavior, and he concluded that the 8300HD lacks the fast scroll "feature." Clearly, not all 8300HDs behave this way (I have seen others that behave normally), but apparently some do. Is there anyone from Bright House watching this forum who can help? FYI, here are the software versions from the 8300HD DIAG program:


ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.103

OS Version: PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp

PowerKey: PKEY_3.7.5.110-p +dvrs3


Also, after attempting to fast scroll through the program guide, error messages like this appear in the DIAG program in the PASSPORT tab, under "Last 5 anomalies:"


08/15 15:52 -070c navigatr.c 5089 HandleEven


Thanks in advance for any advice / input!


----------



## George12

A lot of the new HDTV sets Are Digital Calble Ready (DCR) with Cable Card Slots and TV Guide on Screen (tvgos). These newer sets have a built-in HDTV Tuner and do not need a Set Top Box or cable box. Program selection and recording is facilitated by use of the TV Guide which is a free service transmitted from local stations.

However, a local Central Florida BHN customer service person told me that BHN does not transmit these TV Guide signal on cable. This is troubling.


1 Does BHN actually block these Guide Signal to Zip 32703?

2 Is there an FCC ruling that PSIP Signals must be passed on?

3 Is this the best thread to obtain this information?


My new Sharp LC-xxd7u has both ota and digital cable connections and has not received any TV Guide information at Zip 32703, since being setup a week ago.


Any information will be appreciated.

George12


----------



## ArtieMcD

You know, that is an interesting point. When I got my Sharp Aquos 32D7U with the integrated TV guide in April, the guide data would populate no problem... Granted a lot of channels were missing or mismapped... But for the more popular channels it was adaquate. But in the last few months I noticed, the guide has been empty and won't show any program information. I also belive the TV has an internal clock which is not setting itself either. I have tried resetting the tv, and powercycling it as well. It's somthing that has stumped me.


Maybe Brighthouse is blocking that service now... Unfortuanly I don't have much to go on to debug this or to know for sure.


----------



## wdunaway

George12,


I have an older Proscan TV with a built-in program guide, and the guide is correctly populated over the cable TV network. I also have a Proscan VCR, and its clock is correctly set by the cable TV network, too.


I live in zip code 32803.


----------



## NBlue

any news on when (or if) BHN will add ESPN2 HD to its lineup -- they're showing the US national team soccer world cup qualifier tonite and I would love to see it in HD . . .


----------



## George12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdunaway* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> George12,
> 
> 
> I have an older Proscan TV with a built-in program guide, and the guide is correctly populated over the cable TV network. I also have a Proscan VCR, and its clock is correctly set by the cable TV network, too.
> 
> 
> I live in zip code 32803.



From the above two responses I wonder if there is a difference between Analog or the Digital Cable that I am subscribed to. Maybe I'll go back to setup and try to tell the Guide Program that the connection is Analog Cable and see what happens.


For this kind of problem we are caught in the middle between, the TV set manufacturer, the TV Guide distribution system, and the cable Co.


I keep hoping that some technical person at BHN can help with the problem.


Will keep looking.


----------



## RROBIN06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just dropped D* for BHN. The PQ on the HD channels is considerably better with BHN. To my surprise the analog channels look better than the D* SD channels. (I have all new cabling so probably makes a difference on the analog channels).
> 
> 
> I also became concerned about D* new tendency to charge extra for HD programming (charging extra on the NFL package for HD games and for HD version of special events).



Rich: I did the same exact thing as you. Have some tech questions for you on the SA8300HD. Please check private message folder. Robbie


----------



## PowerLlama

I'll try posting this in here too.. so hopefully I get a fast response.


Ok, I recently got an HD cable box to hook up to my 2405fpw. I live in Orlando, FL and brighthouse is my service provider. The monitor plays xbox and gamecube games great, but it's having problems with the SA 8300HD. I know other people that have both the monitor and the same cable box, and theirs work fine.


When the box is off, there are these big ugly purple scan lines going up the blank screen. And when it's on, I can still see a scan line going up the screen. It doesn't matter if it's playing HD or standard cable stuff.


Also when I hook it up to my Audio Authority HD selection box... the color is completely washed out. And I don't mean by a little bit, I mean a LOT. Like almost everything but the darkest colors are white. =\\


I just took one cable box back because of the same thing because I thought "Well other people love this box, so it's got to be something wrong with this one." But it doesn't seem to be the case. I've also tried plugging it in to different outlets thinking it might be some sort of electrical interference. I just don't know what to do.


Any help, please?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RROBIN06* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rich: I did the same exact thing as you. Have some tech questions for you on the SA8300HD. Please check private message folder. Robbie



I just switched from E* to BHN. Great PQ in both standard, digital and HD.


My Sharp LCD HDTV has DVI only so I bought a Monster DVI to HDMI dongle and it works fine. I noticed that the HD locals it was showing 720p output rather than 1080.


Is this normal for WKMG? I seem to recall the E* 811 HD box was outputting at 1080i -- but that was OTA not through the satellite. Is BHN offering the same resolution through cable as OTA?


[Yes, I did go into the 8300HD's settings screen and set the available outputs that the Sharp supports: 480p, 720p and 1080i]


Thanks...


----------



## JH2003

8300 Scrolling - My unit scrolls the time/date (horizontal) at a fast rate when holding down the scroll key. Scrolling through channels (vertical), it scrolls fow a few and then stops, as described previously. FYI.


----------



## DravenGSX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PowerLlama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll try posting this in here too.. so hopefully I get a fast response.
> 
> 
> Ok, I recently got an HD cable box to hook up to my 2405fpw. I live in Orlando, FL and brighthouse is my service provider. The monitor plays xbox and gamecube games great, but it's having problems with the SA 8300HD. I know other people that have both the monitor and the same cable box, and theirs work fine.
> 
> 
> When the box is off, there are these big ugly purple scan lines going up the blank screen. And when it's on, I can still see a scan line going up the screen. It doesn't matter if it's playing HD or standard cable stuff.
> 
> 
> Also when I hook it up to my Audio Authority HD selection box... the color is completely washed out. And I don't mean by a little bit, I mean a LOT. Like almost everything but the darkest colors are white. =\\
> 
> 
> I just took one cable box back because of the same thing because I thought "Well other people love this box, so it's got to be something wrong with this one." But it doesn't seem to be the case. I've also tried plugging it in to different outlets thinking it might be some sort of electrical interference. I just don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> Any help, please?



What input are you using? Is it a seperate input than you use for your video games? Two boxes, andyou notice the scan lines when it is off leads me to believe that the issue is with your monitor and not the STB.


----------



## PowerLlama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DravenGSX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What input are you using? Is it a seperate input than you use for your video games? Two boxes, andyou notice the scan lines when it is off leads me to believe that the issue is with your monitor and not the STB.



I'm using the component input on my monitor, and it's the same one I use for my games, which play fine. Maybe it's the monitor though... damnit.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PowerLlama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using the component input on my monitor, and it's the same one I use for my games, which play fine. Maybe it's the monitor though... damnit.




I was trying not to post while I am on vacation but I don't like reading about people struggling with picture problems. Your Dell 2405fpw has a great reputation as a high quality display.


This is classic grounding hum bar symptoms. This means the electrical ground is finding a shorter path through your video cables. Start looking for source and display components that are plugged into 2 different circuits in your fuse box. If possible lift the ground using cheater adapters to trace the problem. If that still does not work try playing back a recording and while you are watching the hum bar roll up through the screen unplug the coaxial cable from the 8300.


Any chance you can use HDMI from the 8300 to see if your color wash out problems go away?


----------



## PowerLlama

Sorry for making you break your vacation barry. I have no idea what most of that means, but I tried recording something and then unplugging the coax. It worked! No more big purple bar. Haven't tried connecting it through my selection box yet, but as soon as I do I'll tell you the results.


I live in an apartment, so what can I do about the grounding problem? Anything?


----------



## Barry928

Are your sources (8300/XBOX/DVD), audio receiver, selection box and Dell display all plugged into the same electrical outlet?


----------



## berkleegrad

Greetings all,


I know the question has been asked; but, I couldn't find the answer:


"Is the IR port on the 8300HD active"?


If so what would be the best IR extender/distribution unit to communicate my IR signals from my "remote" to the 8300HD, Pioneer Plasma and Yamaha receiver?


thanks in advance,


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, Sunday Ticket is exclusive to DirecTV only.
> 
> 
> My question is "Would the NFL have made more money if they had let cable bid on Sunday Ticket?"




Barry do you know if they offer any soccer on PPV? Directv had the premiership package for English soccer.


----------



## PowerLlama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are your sources (8300/XBOX/DVD), audio receiver, selection box and Dell display all plugged into the same electrical outlet?



My Xbox, selection box, and audio are on one, my monitor is on another, and the 8300 is on a 3rd.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PowerLlama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Xbox, selection box, and audio are on one, my monitor is on another, and the 8300 is on a 3rd.



It is OK to have three outlets on the same circuit but if they are on different circuits that may be the cause of the hum bars. Can you buy a power strip and plug everything into one outlet? Buy a strip with a coaxial connection to ground the shield.


manufanatic,


I have no information regarding upcoming HD programming on BHN.


berkleegrad,


The IR port on the 8300 is for outgoing signals only. I use a Xantech product to relay remote IR signals.

http://www.xantech.com/ 





All,


I have received confimation from Steve at BHN.


"Discovery HD has been relocated to 555 Mhz. It has been on this frequency since Friday, August 12. It is alone on this QAM for now with no other services. HBO HD is still at the original frequency at 693 Mhz. This only affects the Orlando Headend.


Let the forum know and let's see what kind of feedback we can get."


Post your glitch feedback or even a glitch free report here for both Discovery and HBO so we can see if this is helping.


Also, Greg M. emailed today to set up the 3rd annual BHN tour for the CFHDS in November. This years event will take place in the brand new headend that has just completed construction downtown. I will post invitations as we get closer to November.


----------



## rolltide1017

I'm getting a lot of glitches on HDNet Movies. Last night between 12:00am and 2:30am is when I was watching. The picture would freeze every 5 to 8 minutes for about 5-10 seconds and then get blocky for a second before continuing normally. This happen during "Forbidden Planet" and "Fargo." HDNet Movies seems to be the only channel having problems, even HDNet seems fine.


8300HD / 8-20 12:00am to 2:30am / HDNet Movies / 32835


----------



## revilo78

Anyone else getting the Grey screen of death with their 8300? Every once in a while, when I go to play one of my recordings, I get a grey screen and the box won't respond to any command. When I reboot the box, I can play my recordings. I have my box connected to my TV using HDMI so I'm pretty sure it's a sync issue. This is more of a inconvenience than anything, just curious if anyone else is having this issue.


----------



## Thorium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting the Grey screen of death with their 8300? Every once in a while, when I go to play one of my recordings, I get a grey screen and the box won't respond to any command. When I reboot the box, I can play my recordings. I have my box connected to my TV using HDMI so I'm pretty sure it's a sync issue. This is more of a inconvenience than anything, just curious if anyone else is having this issue.



I'm getting the same problem with my 8300 using component cables.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting the Grey screen of death with their 8300? Every once in a while, when I go to play one of my recordings, I get a grey screen and the box won't respond to any command. When I reboot the box, I can play my recordings. I have my box connected to my TV using HDMI so I'm pretty sure it's a sync issue. This is more of a inconvenience than anything, just curious if anyone else is having this issue.



This happens to me as well every time I turn the 8300 on and try to play a recording without changing the channel at least once. Once I change the channel recordings will play (most of the time).


I'm using an HDMI to DVI cable with my 8300.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting the Grey screen of death with their 8300? Every once in a while, when I go to play one of my recordings, I get a grey screen and the box won't respond to any command. When I reboot the box, I can play my recordings. I have my box connected to my TV using HDMI so I'm pretty sure it's a sync issue. This is more of a inconvenience than anything, just curious if anyone else is having this issue.





YES! Same thing has been happening to mine. I first noticed it on Saturday Aug. 20. The 8300 eventually re-boots on it's own, or I have to cycle power by disconnecting the AC cord.

I'm using component to my Panny since the 8300 won't handshake with it using HDMI, but I leave the HDMI cable connected.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This happens to me as well every time I turn the 8300 on and try to play a recording without changing the channel at least once. Once I change the channel recordings will play (most of the time).
> 
> 
> I'm using an HDMI to DVI cable with my 8300.



Hate to say it -- mine also. Same setup DVI to HDMI. Once you change the change it works fine. I also find that if I hit the 8300HD's power button one more time it works too. Instead of turning off it just locks the channel.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thorium* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same problem with my 8300 using component cables.



Ditto... I've had the box freeze on grey when attempting to playback recorded shows about 6 times in the past 2 weeks... I've seen it happen when I start a program from the beginning OR resume playback. The box will freeze, eventually reboot, then I can play the selected program.. what is going on? (it has happened with BOTH HD and SD recordings.)


i miss my tivo.


-jerm!


----------



## GoBig

Had several audio glitches during the Six Feet Under Finale(HBOHD) last night here in Melbourne. I recorded it and if it will really make a difference I will go back and mark the times.


One was around 9:36


I hope BHN fixes this soon. It is really getting old.


Thought the Finale of Six Feet Under was really well done though.


----------



## rolltide1017

This "grey screen of death" thing, could it be related to the software update. The new box I have has an HDMI audio on /off selection in the settings menu. Maybe the new software messed something up. Just a thought.


I'm still getting a ton of glitches on HDNet Movies all day every day. Picture will freeze for a few seconds every 10 -15 minutes. This is the only channel I have problems with.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had several audio glitches during the Six Feet Under Finale(HBOHD) last night here in Melbourne. I recorded it and if it will really make a difference I will go back and mark the times.
> 
> One was around 9:36
> 
> I hope BHN fixes this soon. It is really getting old.
> 
> Thought the Finale of Six Feet Under was really well done though.



Thanks for the report.

The latest changes made to QAM frequency do not affect the headend that serves the Melbourne region. Has anyone seen a glitch on Discovery HD since the change?


Is rolltide the only person getting frequent glitching on HDNet Movies?


I think rolltide's theory that only people on the newer software are seeing the grayscreen is worth investigation.


----------



## jflores

I am having the same problem, started a few days ago.


----------



## the64gto

My glitches only seem to be on the HDNet channel. I am just about at the point of not watching it. It freezes 'still frame shot' for about 10 seconds every minute or so. I also have the grey screen of death when switching channels when using the hdmi input, not when I use the component input. 32712...Apopka.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think rolltide's theory that only people on the newer software are seeing the grayscreen is worth investigation.



As far as I know I don't have the newer software (no HDMI audio setting) and I'm getting the GSOD


- jerm!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My glitches only seem to be on the HDNet channel. I am just about at the point of not watching it. It freezes 'still frame shot' for about 10 seconds every minute or so. I also have the grey screen of death when switching channels when using the hdmi input, not when I use the component input. 32712...Apopka.



I received my 8300hd box as they were first released... HDMI/HDMI... and I have been getting the GSOD too. This started sometime last week if I am not mistaken. I have to reboot (sometimes twice), then it works. I have to unplug to reboot since it totally freezes nad I cannot reboot just by holding down POWER.


I assume this is some sort of bug that recently went around with a update or something. Seems to be affecting everyone.


----------



## Motham

I think rolltide's theory that only people on the newer software are seeing the grayscreen is worth investigation.[/quote]



I'm purdee sure my 8300 is still running the old software. I keep looking for the HDMI audio in the menu, it wasn't there as of yesterday.


----------



## templeofdoom

I still have the old version, 1.8.095, and do not have the HDMI audio menu selection.


I am getting the grey screen of death, exactly as described by others. Seems to have started a few days ago, although not exactly sure b/c I've been busy with company and travelling recently.


I think I've seen it most repeatable while *watching* Discovery HD and then trying to *play* a pre-recorded program. Just repeated this behavior just now.


Related to Discovery HD moving to another QAM frequency???


I'm in the University Blvd. area, 32817.


/temple


----------



## revilo78

Maybe my question should have been anybody not getting the grey screen of death? Looks like it doesn't matter if you have the older software, newer software, HDMI, or component. I've had the GSOD since I got my box, which is about a month ago. Is this a recent development? Hopefully Brighthouse will fix the bug soon.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I've seen it most repeatable while *watching* Discovery HD and then trying to *play* a pre-recorded program. Just repeated this behavior just now.



This is an interesting point because I have my 8300 power up channel set to Discovery HD. The grey screen appears when trying to play a recording unless I change it from that channel. At first I thought I just had to change to any channel but, earlier today after watching a number of different channels I switched to Dis. HD and then tried to play a recording and the GSOD occurred.



UPDATE: I think I have found something. I just did some test. My power on channel is set to Discovery HD, I turned the 8300 on and with out changing the ch. tried to play something and got the GSOD.


Next test after reboot, turned it on changed the channel a few times and was able to play something. I change the channel a few more times and played another recording. Then I changed it back to Dis. HD, tried to paly a recording and got the GSOD.


Final test. I change my power on setting to ESPN HD changed the channel a few times and played a recording without any problems. Turned the 8300 off and then back on (now powering up to ESPN HD) and without changing the channel I was able to play a recording. Then I changed it to Discovery HD and attempted to play something and got the GSOD.


My conclusion, at least on my end, is that I get the GSOD whenever I try to play a recording and the 8300 is tuned to Discovery HD.


----------



## revilo78

Rolltide, good find. I'll try it out later tonight. Recording something right now.


----------



## Motham

Just ran a small test.

I only get the GSOD while playing back a recording with the 8300 tuned to one of the HD channels, TNT-HD, Discovery HD, etc.

Recordings play OK with the box tuned to one of the lower analog channels or one of the local station's DT/HD channels. I wonder if the GSOD will appear if one of the locals is sending HD, right now they're only sending DT-SD.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My conclusion, at least on my end, is that I get the GSOD whenever I try to play a recording and the 8300 is tuned to Discovery HD.



Maybe this has something to do with Discovery HD being moved to a different frequency? That change was made around the same time that the GSOD started occurring.


my $0.02


- jerm!


----------



## Thorium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motham* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ran a small test.
> 
> I only get the GSOD while playing back a recording with the 8300 tuned to one of the HD channels, TNT-HD, Discovery HD, etc.
> 
> Recordings play OK with the box tuned to one of the lower analog channels or one of the local station's DT/HD channels. I wonder if the GSOD will appear if one of the locals is sending HD, right now they're only sending DT-SD.



The GSOD appeared for me when I tried to watch recorded Big Brother(though I don't remember if Big Brother is broadcast in HD) but I recorded it off of CBS-hd and Law and Order from NBC-HD


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had several audio glitches during the Six Feet Under Finale(HBOHD) last night here in Melbourne. I recorded it and if it will really make a difference I will go back and mark the times.
> 
> 
> One was around 9:36
> 
> 
> I hope BHN fixes this soon. It is really getting old.
> 
> 
> Thought the Finale of Six Feet Under was really well done though.




I too had many audio glitches on SFU. The wife and I had to switch over to DTV to watch.


I watch Discovery often and have NEVER seen the glitches on any channel but HBO.


I live in Deland ( North Eastern Deland ) Volusia County


thanks

mike


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too had many audio glitches on SFU. The wife and I had to switch over to DTV to watch.
> 
> 
> I watch Discovery often and have NEVER seen the glitches on any channel but HBO.
> 
> 
> I live in Deland ( North Eastern Deland ) Volusia County
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike



Let me clarify my observation from above.


I'm not talking about Discovery HD glitching, what I am saying is that the grey screen lockup, which is occurring when trying to start a recorded show may possibly have something to do with the fact that BHN moved Discovery HD to a new freq. I tested it last night. I tuned to Discovery HD, then tried to start playback of a recorded show, and sure enough, GSOD.


I don't know how moving the freq of a particular channel can cause the box to lockup on playback, seeing as they are two different functions, (at least in my mind) but it is strangely coincidental that these two things began to happen at the same time.


Am I making any sense? or do I need to go back to sleep?


- jerm!


----------



## Barry928

I called Steve at BHN this morning to alert him we are crashing to the GSOD when playing a recording after tuning to DiscoveryHD. He is already talking to the software people and will be working on this problem right away. I also mentioned the HDnet movies channel glitching problems.


Thanks to everyone who took the time to perform tests and post your results. The clues you provide are a very important part of the troubleshooting process.


----------



## NBlue

No glitches here --- just wondering if we are going to get ESPN2HD or if anyone has any thoughts or predictions on this. My BHN HD channels come in great but ESPN is going to broadcast all World Cup matches next year in HD and many of them will be on ESPN2 -- i certainly hope we'll get this channel before June 2006 as I'd hate to miss any of the USMNT matches in Germany in HD!


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I was watching Lost last night on WFTV-DT (channel 1090) and it was broadcast in 4:3 format. Was ABC having problem with its HD feed?










I also checked with my Samsung OTA HDTV receiver and it was the same.


----------



## wegan

All Lost reruns had been in HD until last night, had been receiving ota and last night it was boxed out for some reason


----------



## JH2003

I tried the GSOD test. Went to Discovery HD and then tried to play a pre-recorded program. No problem. However, when I turned on the 8300HD this morning, it rebooted. FYI.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried the GSOD test. Went to Discovery HD and then tried to play a pre-recorded program. No problem. However, when I turned on the 8300HD this morning, it rebooted. FYI.



Steve reported this morning that he found the problem with the GSOD and it has been repaired. He is investigating the HDNet glitch problem but it is not systemwide so those of you seeing constant glitching on this channel need to report. Steve is now watching our forum directly so please post complete glitch reports including your zip code as we continue to trace the source of the glitches on both HBO-HD and Discovery-HD.


----------



## GoBig

Barry I was wondering if the glitch feedback is making it to the Melbourne offices? If the fix was made for the HBO/Discovery HD glitches for the Orlando front end will that same fix make it to the Melbourne area, or are the networks set up differently. It is great that we have the attention of a BHN engineer, I am just hopeing that it is not just regional.


Thanks again


----------



## Barry928

No worries. Melbourne is getting the same high level of service from BHN engineering. You can see for yourself and meet the BHN engineers at the CFHDS meeting in November.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve reported this morning that he found the problem with the GSOD and it has been repaired. He is investigating the HDNet glitch problem but it is not systemwide so those of you seeing constant glitching on this channel need to report. Steve is now watching our forum directly so please post complete glitch reports including your zip code as we continue to trace the source of the glitches on both HBO-HD and Discovery-HD.



For the record, I just want to say thanks for the rapid feedback on the GSOD. Also, the fact that it was dubbed the "Grey Screen of Death" within a day or so by all of us was quite amusing to me as well.


Regarding EPSN2HD... or any new channels...??? The last 24/7 HD channel that was added was this time last year when we added ESPNHD... anything going to be added soon?


----------



## GoBig

No offence but what I see is glitches on my Premium HD channels especially HBO HD. Every episode of Six Feet Under this season including the finale I had to guess what some of the dialog is. I pay a lot for this service and I should not have to put up with that.










Sounds like they fixed the problem on the Orlando Headend but you said that that did not apply to the Melbourne Area. It is great that the Orlando Engineers are watching this board, I am wondering if anyone in the Melbourne office is as well.


My specific question is does the Orlando Office talk to the Melbourne office when the see problems like this. If not I need to start calling my local BHN office to get some action.


Please understand my frustration is not directed at all toward you Barry I am grateful for your service to the AV community, I just want to make Sure ALL of BHN is working to address the long standing issue of glitches quickly.


Thanks for the invite to the November meeting I will try to attend.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like they fixed the problem on the Orlando Headend but you said that that did not apply to the Melbourne Area. It is great that the Orlando Engineers are watching this board, I am wondering if anyone in the Melbourne office is as well.
> 
> 
> My specific question is does the Orlando Office talk to the Melbourne office when the see problems like this. If not I need to start calling my local BHN office to get some action.
> 
> 
> Please understand my frustration is not directed at all toward you Barry I am grateful for your service to the AV community, I just want to make Sure ALL of BHN is working to address the long standing issue of glitches quickly.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite to the November meeting I will try to attend.



The problem was caused by switching QAM frequencies and a resulting permission conflict. The frequency was never switched for Melbourne so no fix was needed. Melbourne is not being ignored it simply was not exposed to the test. Melbourne is not experiencing more glitches on HBO-HD in fact Melbourne is often reporting fewer glitches. BHN is very interested in solving this problem and they understand your frustration. Calling a Melbourne CSR will accomplish nothing but if you want to talk to them I understand. I believe the Deland headend feeds the Melbourne headend but I will need to confirm the siganl routing.


----------



## GoBig

Thanks again. I'll try my best to be patiant with BH on this issue. Atleast until Dish and DirecTV make their switch to MPEG4. Until then I don't really have much of a choice.


If I am just dropping Audio, how likely is it that it is a local line issue -vs- a network issue?


Is it still helpful for me to report glitches?


----------



## Barry928

It is always helpful to report glitches in situations where a pattern can be identified. If you never see or hear a glitch during the day on HBO-HD but get lots of glitches between 8p and 9p that kind of clue is what we need to narrow the search for a cause. If there are glitches in that same time slot on HBO observed in Orlando but not in Melbourne that narrows the search further. If the PACE 550 owners see glitching but the 8300 owners do not that is another area to explore. You can see why we were logging glitches and asking for zip codes and equipment used. We will start the large group testing again very soon to find the cause and restore uninterupted service.


I am also watching the MPEG 4 situation. Will DirecTV do the right thing when offered the opportunity to give the viewer higher picture quality or continue on the same path of over compression? Right now they compress the HD down as low as 9mbs and reduce the resolution of 1080i to 1280 x 1088i which is unwatchable for me and the reason I switched to BHN. The DirecTV track record has always been 100% quantity over quality. Will they go back up to 1920x1080? Will the signal coming from the networks as compressed MPEG2 and then recompressed to MPEG4 by DirecTV look good? The answers to these questions are all unknown.


----------



## GoBig

Oh man you are buming me out with your DTV reality check Barry.







I need to hold on to the hope that we will once again have a choice as to which provider we use for TV. Right now if you want quality HDTV here there is no choice. MPEG4 can look really good but like you said it is really up to the wrong guys as to what level of compression to choose. Hopefully quality will win out(we can always hope).


Right now BHN is simply better then either Dish or DTV for HD. Luckily BHN has not been the traditional cable company which is great. Overall I am very happy with them, I just want these glitches to go away.


Seemed like most of my Glitch reports matched up pretty well with the Orlando Glitch reports in the past. I have the 8300. I look forward to participating in the next test.


Thanks again.


----------



## DravenGSX

Great job on the GSOD issue, BHN! It was resolved so quickly that I never experienced any problems.


Now, if we could just get some more programming instead of the newspaper on demand...










NFL Network please.


----------



## the64gto

I was enjoying the FB game last night in HD and at halftime I switched to HDNET2. I started getting picture lock up (no audio) @ 09:50, 52, twice at 53, 57 and 10:08 when I switched back to the game. Checked back at the movie, 8mm, @ 10:32, had another freeze @ 10:34. sa8300 connected via component. Annoying watching movie and its like somebody keeps pressing the pause button. The FB game was perfect. Apopka, 32712.


----------



## rolltide1017

I get the HDNet 2 problem everytime I try to watch. The picture freezes every 2 to 7 minutes, sometimes more then once within a minute. The only pattern I see about the glicth is that it happens all day, anytime, and everytime I turn it to HDNet 2. My wife tried to watch Cruel Intentions this morning and she said that the picture would freeze every few minutes or so. She said it got so annoying that she just watched something else. I love this channel and I hope this problem gets fixed soon. Why does this stuff happen to the channels we like to watch, why can't it happen to something like WCEU-DT. Metro West Area, 32835


----------



## revilo78

Just wanted to say great job to Barry and BHN on fixing the GSOD issue. I haven't had any encounters in the past few days. It is amazing how quick it was fixed and what a great resource this board is.


I had another question on the picture quality of the Sci-Fi channel. I'm located in the east Orlando area and Sci-Fi is the most noisy and grainy channel of all the analog channels. It almost makes Battle Star Galactic unwatchable. Is there anything BHN can do to fix this or do we have to wait to BHN goes to all digital?


----------



## Barry928

revilo78,

Noisy analog channels are a symptom of low signal strength. Please contact BHN and arrange a service call to fix the problem.


rolltide,

Thanks for the report. Since not everyone is affected by this problem your locator information is important. I will assume HDNet 2 is HDNet Movies on 1303.


All.

Please post your zip code even if you are not having a problem with channel 1303 to help us track.


----------



## jermg77

I'm in zip 34761 , Ocoee with a 8300HD


HDnet Movies is fine for me, however I do share the same struggle with HBOHD (I'm already expecting the usual Sunday night audio drops on Rome)


- jerm!


----------



## jermg77

man... quiet around here... anyway, as expected there where a few audio glitched in Rome this evening on HBOHD


I think they were at 6 min and 11 min


my zip is 34761


- jerm!


----------



## Barry928

OK, Rome airs from 9pm to 10pm so that is 9:06pm and 9:11pm glitches at 34761.


I think HBO-HD should be our primary target since it is the most consistent glitch producer. The pattern right now seems to be systemwide glitches across all of BHN but many more glitches between 8pm and 10pm.


The secondary target should be HDNet Movies. This will be much easier to solve because it is not systemwide and only needs your posts to trace this down to whatever node or hub is causing the problem. Am I correct in reading the posts on channel 1303 that you either see lots of glitches or none depending on where you live?


----------



## Impala1ss

Got the same glitches as "jermg77". I'm zip 32940 in Melbourne.


----------



## rolltide1017

Hey, go check out channel 1000. We are getting a free preview of Universal HD starting today and ending when the US Open Tennis Tournament is over on Sept. 11!!


----------



## RalphO

Barry,

I had the same glitches during the Rome broadcast last night as well.

zip- 32806


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

*HD Customers Enjoy a FREE Preview of the 2005

US Tennis Open in High Definition*
*
*

Starting tonight (Aug-29th) all HD customers will be able to enjoy the 2005 US Open live in High Definition on channel 1000. Universal HD has teamed up with Bright House Networks to carry a special preview of the Universal HD channel for all High Definition customers. The US Tennis Open runs from Aug. 29, 2005 through Sept. 11, 2005.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got the same glitches as "jermg77". I'm zip 32940 in Melbourne.



Same glitches in Hunters Creek - 32837


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/0
> 
> *HD Customers Enjoy a FREE Preview of the 2005
> 
> US Tennis Open in High Definition*
> *
> *
> 
> Starting tonight (Aug-29th) all HD customers will be able to enjoy the 2005 US Open live in High Definition on channel 1000. Universal HD has teamed up with Bright House Networks to carry a special preview of the Universal HD channel for all High Definition customers. The US Tennis Open runs from Aug. 29, 2005 through Sept. 11, 2005.



I am hoping this is a sign of things to come... not just a tease. Since there is no programming info on the channel menu, I was playing on their website. http://www.universalhd.com/ It looks like there are quite a few movies on UniHD and they are "uncut and commercial free." Tennis looked great last night, (it's amazing the things you watch that you normally never do simply because they are in HD) hopefully this will soon be another channel for BHN.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am hoping this is a sign of things to come... not just a tease. Since there is no programming info on the channel menu, I was playing on their website. http://www.universalhd.com/ It looks like there are quite a few movies on UniHD and they are "uncut and commercial free." Tennis looked great last night, (it's amazing the things you watch that you normally never do simply because they are in HD) hopefully this will soon be another channel for BHN.



I hope it isn't. I was looking at the schedules. Aside from the "Music In High Places" series I don't see a lot that isn't being duplicated elsewhere. Don't we already get NBC in HD? Doesn't HDNET already show movies in HD? What am I missing here. It seems like more of the same.


I'd rather see BHN spend more time getting the HD on Demand channel stocked with first run films. I'd also like to see some of the Voom channels, but if I remember correctly, Barry didn't think that was likely.


-Tony


----------



## Barry928

Tony,


bgall is reporting a rumor that UHD is staying on the system. I agree it would be strange to preview a new HD channel and then take it off. Since TWC and BHN negotiate deals together for programming I believe the rumor. Isn't UHD the channel that had Battlestar Galatica in HD?


----------



## bingo182

I hinted about this a few weeks ago, but wasn't allowed to discuss it. I have good information that UHD will be staying. Although I work for Universal, I have absolutely nothing to do with the TV side of things. But, I believe my source to be good.


Here's to hoping....


----------



## rolltide1017

Here's to hope indeed!


On another note, I was watching HDNet Movies (ch. 1303) last night and didn't notice any problems this time. I was just thinking about it and said "hey, I don't think the picture ever froze tonight." Maybe the problem has been fixed! I will be keep my eye on it though.


----------



## Impala1ss

Alright - what the hell is going on. BHN notified us that we could watch the US Open Tennis match, in HDTV, on ch.1000. Last night, I switched to 1000, and found the picture to be in SD, 4X3. I thought OK, I don't watch tennis usually, and maybe the evening was a repeat shown in SD.


Tonight (Thursday), I turned to 1000 againat about 8:00pm and found it to be in 4X3, on this HD channel. Now I want to know what is going on.


I call Brighthouse and ask why the special HD show - tennis - is not in HD. The CSR said to wait a minute while she checked. She came back on and said she could see that it was not in HD. This is good because it means that they have a HDTV to look at when necessary.


She said she would notify her supervisor of the problem. I persisted and said that I wanted to be notified why it was not in HD. She said she would see that someone contacted me. About 15 minutes later someone called me and said the problem was in the "headend", that the picture they were receiving ,from the source ,was coming to BHN and was not HD. Now, at least I know it was not my tv.


I asked how an advertised, special HDTV program could not be in HD for 2 days and someone from BHN not be aware of it. She didn't know but they would notify the source.


Guess what? Within 20 minutes Ch. 1000 switched to HDTV.


What does this mean?


(1)For 2 days no one watched this special presentation and complained?


(2) BHN didn't even check to see if they were receiving this "special presentation" in HD?


(3) Universal HD (I think that is the name of the originating source) was unaware that they were sending out an advertised HD program in SD and never caught it for 2 complete days?


(4) No one gives a **** at BHN about HDTV?


(5) No one in this group even looked at this "special presentation" and noticed that it was in SD?


(6) I was given a plate of BS as to the reason for this problem?


Does anyone have a clue how something like this could happen?


Greg - are you monitoring this board and can you explain?


I, for one, would like a logical explanation.


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (3) Universal HD (I think that is the name of the originating source) was unaware that they were sending out an advertised HD program in SD and never caught it for 2 complete days?



Almost sad and funny at the same time, this was indeed the case.


How the folks at Universal HD would not be monitoring what is sent out is beyond me, but check the main HD programming thread and you'll see folks that have D* reporting the same thing. I guess universal HD maybe be an all computerized/automated station and doesn't have humans monitoring it...


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching HDNet Movies (ch. 1303) last night and didn't notice any problems this time. I was just thinking about it and said "hey, I don't think the picture ever froze tonight." Maybe the problem has been fixed! I will be keep my eye on it though.



HDNet Movies is running Blade Runner Directors Cut Saturday night at 8pm.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alright - what the hell is going on. BHN notified us that we could watch the US Open Tennis match, in HDTV, on ch.1000. Last night, I switched to 1000, and found the picture to be in SD, 4X3. I thought OK, I don't watch tennis usually, and maybe the evening was a repeat shown in SD.
> 
> 
> Tonight (Thursday), I turned to 1000 againat about 8:00pm and found it to be in 4X3, on this HD channel. Now I want to know what is going on.
> 
> 
> I call Brighthouse and ask why the special HD show - tennis - is not in HD. The CSR said to wait a minute while she checked. She came back on and said she could see that it was not in HD. This is good because it means that they have a HDTV to look at when necessary.
> 
> 
> She said she would notify her supervisor of the problem. I persisted and said that I wanted to be notified why it was not in HD. She said she would see that someone contacted me. About 15 minutes later someone called me and said the problem was in the "headend", that the picture they were receiving ,from the source ,was coming to BHN and was not HD. Now, at least I know it was not my tv.
> 
> 
> I asked how an advertised, special HDTV program could not be in HD for 2 days and someone from BHN not be aware of it. She didn't know but they would notify the source.
> 
> 
> Guess what? Within 20 minutes Ch. 1000 switched to HDTV.
> 
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> 
> (1)For 2 days no one watched this special presentation and complained?
> 
> 
> (2) BHN didn't even check to see if they were receiving this "special presentation" in HD?
> 
> 
> (3) Universal HD (I think that is the name of the originating source) was unaware that they were sending out an advertised HD program in SD and never caught it for 2 complete days?
> 
> 
> (4) No one gives a **** at BHN about HDTV?
> 
> 
> (5) No one in this group even looked at this "special presentation" and noticed that it was in SD?
> 
> 
> (6) I was given a plate of BS as to the reason for this problem?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a clue how something like this could happen?
> 
> 
> Greg - are you monitoring this board and can you explain?
> 
> 
> I, for one, would like a logical explanation.



I have flipped on 1000 each day since I knew of it this week... out of curiousity. I watched the match when Roddick lost in HD. Almost everytime I flipped to 1000, programming was HD. The only thing that was not in HD was when they would talk about the Open with the commentators, but everything else was in HD. Perhaps it was a regional issue as I have not observed this.


----------



## Impala1ss

I don't know what the problem is. When I called and they checked the BHN rep said THEY were not receiving HD either. Within 15 minutes or so, after them calling me back, my picture turned to HD. Your post makes the problem even stranger.


----------



## bingo182

I watched an entire match last night in HD. This morning it was SD at the 7am replays. I would surmise the problem might be the feed from USA network (whose suppling UHD) as most of the other content on UHD has been fine.


Uhm... I did mention that I have nothing to do with UHD, right?


----------



## scuuder3

will brighthouse be all digital by the new year, if so i will switch now, but i don't want to wait forever.


----------



## Barry928

scuuder3,


No one can predict the future of a private company like BHN. I will say that every cable company in the U.S. wants to be all digital ASAP. They are consuming 2/3 of the total cable system bandwidth to provide analog service. We have already seen the start of the conversion on some cable systems to all digital service and I am sure BHN is not far behind. You can come to the CFHDS meeting in November to ask them directly and in the mean time start enjoying the highest quality HD channels.


----------



## Impala1ss

4 days and no posts? Guess everyone is enjoying BHN.


----------



## the64gto

Wife tried to watch "House" last night on fox 1135, very high frequency of lock up, digital blocking, loss of audio. zip 32712. It was recorded, and played it about 15 minutes after the show started, thought maybe it was the recording but switched to 'live' and had the same problem. One time the 8300 locked up and went into reboot.


----------



## manufanatic

Any news on ESPN2HD


Will bhn carry it


----------



## scuuder3

tomorrow i am switching from directv to BHN and I am getting the hd dvr. i have a 53" rp crt hdtv made by panasonic. the tv can can do 1080i and 480p/i. how should i set my box up for the available resolutions. i read something about using passthrough to let the tv upscale 720 signals to 1080. also read something about passthrough and 480. i don't understand this so if someone could give a newbie some help i would appreciate it. also, i plan on using component cables instead of dvi. i do have a dvi input but i do not have a dvi cable yet.


one other thing. i plan to run audio to the tv just with rca L + R cables, and send the composite digital to my stereo for home theater. will this work okay? i only use the stereo for movies and use the tv speakers for regular tv.


thanks!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on ESPN2HD
> 
> 
> Will bhn carry it



Like any new HD channel it depends how much it costs. ESPN is the most expensive channel on cable (by a factor of 10) and often these negotiations drag on because BHN is not willing to pass on these costs to you. In the past ESPN has insisted that every subscriber must pay, not just the people who want the new channel. During negotiations neither party is allowed to comment so there never is any advanced notice. When Greg announces the new channels we will all find out together.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scuuder3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tomorrow i am switching from directv to BHN and I am getting the hd dvr. i have a 53" rp crt hdtv made by panasonic. the tv can can do 1080i and 480p/i. how should i set my box up for the available resolutions. i read something about using passthrough to let the tv upscale 720 signals to 1080. also read something about passthrough and 480. i don't understand this so if someone could give a newbie some help i would appreciate it. also, i plan on using component cables instead of dvi. i do have a dvi input but i do not have a dvi cable yet.
> 
> 
> one other thing. i plan to run audio to the tv just with rca L + R cables, and send the composite digital to my stereo for home theater. will this work okay? i only use the stereo for movies and use the tv speakers for regular tv.
> 
> 
> thanks!




yes on the audio




the hd boxes will allow you to select signals 480i 1080i


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scuuder3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tomorrow i am switching from directv to BHN and I am getting the hd dvr. i have a 53" rp crt hdtv made by panasonic. the tv can can do 1080i and 480p/i. how should i set my box up for the available resolutions. i read something about using passthrough to let the tv upscale 720 signals to 1080. also read something about passthrough and 480. i don't understand this so if someone could give a newbie some help i would appreciate it. also, i plan on using component cables instead of dvi. i do have a dvi input but i do not have a dvi cable yet.
> 
> 
> one other thing. i plan to run audio to the tv just with rca L + R cables, and send the composite digital to my stereo for home theater. will this work okay? i only use the stereo for movies and use the tv speakers for regular tv.
> 
> 
> thanks!



Always use a DVI/HDMI cable when possible. They can be found on the web very cheaply. The digital video path avoids the 8300 conversion to YUV analog and then a second conversion to RGB in the panasonic.


The issue with scan rates is different for everyone depending on the native resolution of their display. In the case of a CRT RPTV the native scan rate is 1080i. The set also does a decent job with 480p so you should set your 8300 to allow those two scan rates.


480i is not allowed on DVI so leave that one switched off or you will not see a picture on the analog channels. This is the number one reason why I see people avoiding DVI/HDMI.


Your display does not support 720p natively so it will scale the 720p channels down to 540p. Try switching 720p on and off to see if the 8300 does a better job scaling the 720p HD channels to 1080i than the panasonic does converting them to 540p.


The audio will work like you want but I recently noticed a newer 8300 that was set to "2 channel" in the digital audio output menu. Make sure it is set to Dolby Digital so it passes both 2.0 and 5.1 digital audio.


----------



## scuuder3

if i set the box to only allow 480 and 1080 won't it upscale the 720 signals to 1080?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scuuder3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if i set the box to only allow 480 and 1080 won't it upscale the 720 signals to 1080?




Yes, the 8300 will do the upscale. But I don't know without seeing the picture which device does a better job so I suggested you try both ways.


----------



## scuuder3

i undestand now, thanks. i have a feeling that it will be hard for me to tell which device does a better job. i bet they both do a decent job.



Thanks again.


----------



## PerfectCr

I leave the 8300 at 1080i ONLY, even though my HDTV supports 1080i and 480p. Analog channels look fine and I avoid the resolution changes between channels.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I leave the 8300 at 1080i ONLY, even though my HDTV supports 1080i and 480p. Analog channels look fine and I avoid the resolution changes between channels.



I did the same and it fixed a problem with the Sharp Aquos not synching properly.


----------



## scuuder3

i had BHN once before, before i had a HDTV. i was so disappointed with the quality of the analog channels that i went back to directv. i had several service calls and no one could make it better. there was noise and snow it was bad. with directv it costs an arm and a leg to get an hd dvr and they have limited hd content. so i am gong back to bhn hoping they go all digital in the foreseeable future. if i could merge my satellite service and cable it would be perfect!


----------



## avNeophyte

Scuuder - You can now get the HD Tivo for under $200. D* also just added ESPN2 today and will *likely* be adding more HD channels shortly. I think they have more HD channels than BHN provided that you have an antenna for your locals.


The problem with D* is picture quality. It is really bad right now and who knows if it will ever get better. I caught a little bit of tennis on UniversalHD the other night and it was absolutely unwatchable. Pixels and blocks everywhere.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like any new HD channel it depends how much it costs. ESPN is the most expensive channel on cable (by a factor of 10) and often these negotiations drag on because BHN is not willing to pass on these costs to you. In the past ESPN has insisted that every subscriber must pay, not just the people who want the new channel. During negotiations neither party is allowed to comment so there never is any advanced notice. When Greg announces the new channels we will all find out together.



According to the HD Reception Page ( http://www.orlandodigital.tv/reception.htm ) looks like D* is the first to be adding ESPN2HD in this area since it's not listed anywhere else. Seeing it being added to D* is a good sign for BHN customers I assume since the competition is so fierce in this arena.


Anyone else catch the Marlins/Nationals on Sun Sports last night? Seems like we get to watch one game a month or something... but hopefully next year will be a full schd. Two Florida MLB teams, yet no way to follow them with BHN still baffles me.


----------



## scuuder3

i don't believe i can pickup any HD OTA locals from where i am at. it will be a while for D* to get hd locals in my area also. i think there situation with the new sats and mpeg4 will take a while to straighten out.


I think that D*'s SD channels have better PQ than BHN analog channels. D* may be a little pixelated but at least it is clear.


----------



## scuuder3

well they installed my BHN HD DVR today but i have a few questions maybe you guys could help with.

i cannot find the any audio settings, this is not a big deal though because it is working fine. i have digital to the stereo and RCA to the tv and both work good.


i am leaving the allowed resolution at 1080i only. 720 doesn't work with my tv i get a blank screen on 720 programsand if i allow 480 i see the screen flash between 480 and 1080 channels, but the 1080 works fine.


problem is i cannot find a setting that will stretch all 4:3 programs to full screen. in the settings under aspect ratio i set the tv as 16:9 and selected stretch 4:3 programs. this stretches analog channels and some digital one but i noticed if it is a HD channel showing a 4:3 program it does not automatically stretch it. i can see it not doing commercials but doing the movie but if a whole program is 4:3 i would think it wold stretch it.


also i have the aspect ratio set to stretch 4:3 and am on a HD channel that is in 16:9 and hit the # key to make sure it is not being stretched it will say "normal picture" this is fine, but when i go back to an analog channel now it is sidebarred. if i go back into the settings it switches to 4:3 sidebar because i used the # key to make sure it wasn't stretched. if i use the # key on a HD channel showing a 4:3 program to stretch it then the 4:3 progams on the analogs will remain stretched.


i really wish there was a way to set it just to stretch all 4:3. i can use the # key all the time to adjust but i worry about my family members leaving the sidebars up and causing screen burn.



thanks!


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scuuder3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well they installed my BHN HD DVR today but i have a few questions maybe you guys could help with.
> 
> i cannot find the any audio settings, this is not a big deal though because it is working fine. i have digital to the stereo and RCA to the tv and both work good.
> 
> 
> i am leaving the allowed resolution at 1080i only. 720 doesn't work with my tv i get a blank screen on 720 programsand if i allow 480 i see the screen flash between 480 and 1080 channels, but the 1080 works fine.
> 
> 
> problem is i cannot find a setting that will stretch all 4:3 programs to full screen. in the settings under aspect ratio i set the tv as 16:9 and selected stretch 4:3 programs. this stretches analog channels and some digital one but i noticed if it is a HD channel showing a 4:3 program it does not automatically stretch it. i can see it not doing commercials but doing the movie but if a whole program is 4:3 i would think it wold stretch it.
> 
> 
> also i have the aspect ratio set to stretch 4:3 and am on a HD channel that is in 16:9 and hit the # key to make sure it is not being stretched it will say "normal picture" this is fine, but when i go back to an analog channel now it is sidebarred. if i go back into the settings it switches to 4:3 sidebar because i used the # key to make sure it wasn't stretched. if i use the # key on a HD channel showing a 4:3 program to stretch it then the 4:3 progams on the analogs will remain stretched.
> 
> 
> i really wish there was a way to set it just to stretch all 4:3. i can use the # key all the time to adjust but i worry about my family members leaving the sidebars up and causing screen burn.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




As far as the audio every outlet (digital and analog) are on all the time so you can hook up what you will.


the HD DVR should allow you to stretch on all no HD channels. No luck if your watching an HD channel and the show is in 4x3 though. What your describing isnt what is happening on mine. So either you have the settings messed up or the box is messed up.


didnt they give you the demo before they left? If not call BHN and get them to send an installer over


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scuuder3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i don't believe i can pickup any HD OTA locals from where i am at. it will be a while for D* to get hd locals in my area also. i think there situation with the new sats and mpeg4 will take a while to straighten out.
> 
> 
> I think that D*'s SD channels have better PQ than BHN analog channels. D* may be a little pixelated but at least it is clear.




without question those channels below 98 are clearer on Directv then BHN however even Locals carried by Directv are ****** some times. Keep the faith though BHN should be going all digital soon. BTW there is a huge diff watching the same channels for me on my RPTV 53 and my Plasma 50 inch the plasma does a much better job of rendering these channels.


FWIW


----------



## Gator5000e

Well D* added ESPN2HD last night (FAU vs. OSU - game looked great but was not very competitive). Anything new on the BHN HD Horizon?


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scuuder3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well they installed my BHN HD DVR today but i have a few questions maybe you guys could help with.
> 
> i cannot find the any audio settings, this is not a big deal though because it is working fine. i have digital to the stereo and RCA to the tv and both work good.
> 
> 
> i am leaving the allowed resolution at 1080i only. 720 doesn't work with my tv i get a blank screen on 720 programsand if i allow 480 i see the screen flash between 480 and 1080 channels, but the 1080 works fine.
> 
> 
> problem is i cannot find a setting that will stretch all 4:3 programs to full screen. in the settings under aspect ratio i set the tv as 16:9 and selected stretch 4:3 programs. this stretches analog channels and some digital one but i noticed if it is a HD channel showing a 4:3 program it does not automatically stretch it. i can see it not doing commercials but doing the movie but if a whole program is 4:3 i would think it wold stretch it.
> 
> 
> also i have the aspect ratio set to stretch 4:3 and am on a HD channel that is in 16:9 and hit the # key to make sure it is not being stretched it will say "normal picture" this is fine, but when i go back to an analog channel now it is sidebarred. if i go back into the settings it switches to 4:3 sidebar because i used the # key to make sure it wasn't stretched. if i use the # key on a HD channel showing a 4:3 program to stretch it then the 4:3 progams on the analogs will remain stretched.
> 
> 
> i really wish there was a way to set it just to stretch all 4:3. i can use the # key all the time to adjust but i worry about my family members leaving the sidebars up and causing screen burn.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



I would rather have my TV do the stretching instead of the box.


I have a Sony 57"... Eventhough the TV is 16:9, I have the cable box set to a 4:3 setting, and let the TV do the streching instead of the box.


Non-HD channels are stretched to fit the screen







... and HD channels are not stretched since they already fill the sceen







.


The only thing you will find is an HD channel showing non-HD content will not ever be stretched. This is because the sidebars are part of the broadcast. For example, if you want it to take up the full screen... then watch Friends re-runs on WB... not WB-HD.


Not sure if this helps or not...


----------



## scuuder3

i would rather my tv do the stretching but i do no think it will allow stretching when connected via component cables. it thinks it is connected to a HD source so it only has full mode, no "just" or zoomas far as the tv goes.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scuuder3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i would rather my tv do the stretching but i do no think it will allow stretching when connected via component cables. it thinks it is connected to a HD source so it only has full mode, no "just" or zoomas far as the tv goes.



If you hook up a second s-video cable then you can switch to that input and stretch the HD channels when they are broadcasting SD content.


----------



## revilo78

Currently, everyone of my HDTV channels are overscanned. Anyone else having issues? For example, I'm missing most of the football score in the upper corner. I tried rebooting, and changing between 1080i / 720p only, but it didn't work. Just trying to figure out if the problem is my TV or Brighthouse. I'm located in East Orlando.


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently, everyone of my HDTV channels are overscanned. Anyone else having issues? For example, I'm missing most of the football score in the upper corner. I tried rebooting, and changing between 1080i / 720p only, but it didn't work. Just trying to figure out if the problem is my TV or Brighthouse. I'm located in East Orlando.



Opps ...forget about it. The fiancé accidentally changed the a setting on the cable box to "zoomed" I didn't realize we can do that.


----------



## shawnb199

I just got my 8300 home today and I'm having trouble getting into the Setup wizard. It's supposed to be Guide+Info, according to SA's website, but I just get a message that tells me to power on the cable box.


Any other way to get in, other than just accessing the settings via the settings menu?


----------



## DouglasR

Does anybody know what happened to channel 1000 Universal HD. It seems to have vanished overnight. Just when I was enjoying new HD content on Brighthouse.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what happened to channel 1000 Universal HD. It seems to have vanished overnight. Just when I was enjoying new HD content on Brighthouse.



Have attempted to contact BH CF?


I called CS and they said that 1000 was only for the US open and a 9/11 special.


----------



## bgall

Yeah guys. It turns out that Universal is only staying on in the Tampa Market on channel 540 as part of a piggyback deal it got with the NBC station in the market. Apparently since NBC can't get anyone to carry Universal-Hd they got the channel tied to an agreement with the local NBC affiliate in the market. And since BHN desperetly had to get NBC-HD on since they were losing customers that's how it got on.


More info from another forum...



> Quote:
> Just to say this again I was told that the deal for BHN to get WFLA (local NBC HD station owned by Media General) also included Universal HD carriage. From what I've been told was that Media General among other NBC station owners have been offered incentives to force cable companies to carry Universal HD for a cut in price for their local HD stations.
> 
> 
> It seems that BHN eventually was forced to cave in and accept Universal HD to get NBC HD. They had room left in their HD Pak so they just planned to throw Universal HD into the HD Pak. Also market demand and lost customers are what forced BHN to make this deal because they were losing HD customers because of not having NBC HD.


----------



## Jefihearu

The BHN Passport Echo software on the 8300 automatically recognizes all available format inputs and can be accessed by hitting more settings button on your remote to see all formats.

Setup Wizard is not available in the BHN version software.


----------



## Kid Red

Do you guys get frequent breakups or loss of signal? I'm in Casselberry and i've had 6 tech visits this month, the 7th is coming in an hour. It's only on the HD channels.


Also, I have the Pace box, which is smaller and nicer then the SA 8300, are their many differences between the two other then the Pace is DVI? I know the SA doesn't pass 16:9 over S-Video which is needed for DVDR of HD programs to maintain the aspect ratio.


Also, do we have a test pattern?


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, do we have a test pattern?



Both INHD and HDNET broadcast test patterns. Both are on early morning (6,7AM). The HDNET test pattern is on Tuesdays, INHD on Saturdays (I think).


----------



## Kid Red

6-7am!? Damn. OK, thanks. I did catch one of the PBS stations when they went off air around 9 pm, but I haven't seen it again since. It wasn't HD, but SD none the less.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both INHD and HDNET broadcast test patterns. Both are on early morning (6,7AM). The HDNET test pattern is on Tuesdays, INHD on Saturdays (I think).



Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what exactly is a "test pattern"


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what exactly is a "test pattern"


 test patterns


----------



## Kid Red

See ya tomorrow barry










Hey, question- I just had some techs here to switch out a HD box remote (and possible box freezing) and got into a debate with them. I was told by the original tech who installed this Pace box 6 months ago to set the resolution on the box to 'Pass'. He stated that this allows the box to send the signal as is to the TV which would then scale the signal to it's native resolution. So these techs see the box set at "Pass" and claim that the reason I have issues. That the box should be set to 1080i in order to get more lines of resolution to my TV. That the box was designed to output 1080i and therefore anythign less was going to cause issues. They didn't believe my argument that not all channels are 1080i and the upconverting then down converting was not necessary and not to mention that I saw no difference between 1080i and Pass. Eyesbrows raised. They put it on Fox which is not HD at the moment and said 'yea set to 1080i, I can see less processing lines right here' as he points to the wall behind judge Judy. What? Less processing lines because the box is set to upconvert a SD signal to 1080i and then my set downconverts it to 720p and he sees less processing lines on the wall behind Judge Judy!?!


I mean we were starting to get snappy with each other. It was two techs, one old and one young telling me all this stuff and every time they made some claim, I simply stated that my main setup was working fine in the same fashion. Then they started programming the cable remote to handle my TV and I said don't worry about it I'm getting universal remote. And the older tech just about feel over with a look of horrifying shock as if I'd just kicked a toddler in the head. The younger tech had seen my Harmony in the livingroom and told the guy that he saw my other remote and it looked cool (as in cool). So he gave me another look before throwing the 'ok if you're sure you can do it yourself...' kind of look.


So, the issue of the remote dying and box not responding was most likely my remote. However, when I summarized the issue as being solely the remote and not the box (which I thought it was) the tech made sure he got in that 'it was mostly likely the remote and the fact that I had the box set to "Pass".


So, anyone comment on 'Pass' vs 1080i on the Pace box?


----------



## GoBig

Whenever a tech comes out I can usually tell pretty quickly if it is worth getting into a technical discussion with them. Sounds like you had one of the techs where it was not.


PASS was the best setting for your TV, and will not cause any problems other then possible sync problems when changing channels that have different formats. If you have a fixed pixel display(LCD,Plasma, DLP, etc) then every resolution but the TV's native resolution is being scaled anyway. You may want to play with it and see which scaler you prefer(TV or the Cable box). I actually did not notice a big difference with the 8300 box passing 480 and I did not like watching the TV sync every time I change from an HD channel to a non HD channel so I disabled 480 signals. I still let the box pass 1080i and 720p. In general the less conversions the signal hass to go through the better.


----------



## Kid Red

GoBig- I thought PASS was the best setting, I quickly put it back to that setting after they left and they knew I would. They were just animate even after I presented my side and they kept talking down the tech who told me that, that i just wanted to make sure that I wasn't following bad advice.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> GoBig- I thought PASS was the best setting, I quickly put it back to that setting after they left and they knew I would. They were just animate even after I presented my side and they kept talking down the tech who told me that, that i just wanted to make sure that I wasn't following bad advice.



I think it's different for each situation... depending on the set.


Here is something I noticed. My Sammy 26" displays in 1080i and I have the Pace box for that set.


If I set the Pace to display 720, the 1080 channels cut off the far right and left

If I set the Pace to display 1080, the 720 channels cut off the far right and left.

If I set it to Pass... it still cuts off some of the far edges, but not as much.


Its not a big deal since it's the far right/left, but still odd. This is with component cables. I wonder if it's the TV, the box, or if it will change with the DVI cables.


Anyone ever notice this? (My Sony with with SA8300 is 100% fine)


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you guys get frequent breakups or loss of signal? I'm in Casselberry and i've had 6 tech visits this month, the 7th is coming in an hour. It's only on the HD channels.
> 
> 
> Also, I have the Pace box, which is smaller and nicer then the SA 8300, are their many differences between the two other then the Pace is DVI? I know the SA doesn't pass 16:9 over S-Video which is needed for DVDR of HD programs to maintain the aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> Also, do we have a test pattern?



Your problem sounds like the one that I spent 6 months and multiple techs on. The problem stemmed from a bad amplifier at the street. Hope this helps. Good luck.


HDNet and InHD run test patterns sometimes. I believe the HDNet one maybe at 8:00am Tuesdays. It doesn't show up in the guide, probably because it's only about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Kid Red

samsterdog- Thanks for the tip. The last tech was a maintenance tech, higher then a normal tech and his boss told him that as of now (they've checked everything) it may just be 'normal'. So, he will record and watch MNF and House and I will take note of any breakups so we can compare notes next week. If it breaks up enough times this week to annoy me, they'll rip everything up and start over. Not sure i want that, but the break ups are annoying. I get a few every other day it seems only on HD channels. I'd hate to think that's normal.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

For the last week I have tried to logon to Web Self-Care to change to eBill only at:

https://secure.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ 


I keep getting redirected to a page with this message:

_Web self care maintenance


Bright House Networks is dedicated to bringing its customers the best online experience possible.


Web Self Care is currently being upgraded, so that our customers can experience a quicker and more efficient review and/or payment of their cable services.


We apologize for the inconvenience. Please enjoy the rest of our site, while you are waiting for the Web Self Care service to become available._


Has anyone else tried this page?


I can log on to a page that shows my bill, but that is not the full self care page.


----------



## Derek K.

Hello,


How many hd channels does bh broadcast in uncrypted qam? I hooked up my lg 4200a last night to see what I could find, but didn't see the locals. However I did see at least one hd channels that I wouldn't have expected to be unencrypted but wasn't.


Has anyone tried this lately?


BTW, I am actually in the melbourne area, not orlando.


I tried searching this thread for answers to my questions, but I found nothing.


Thanks,

Derek


----------



## Derek K.

I improved my search and found that bhn appears to be encrypting all digital channels. Bummer.











Is there a mandate by the fcc that requires cable operators not to encrypt ota hd channels on their networks?


----------



## bgall

Yup, but I'm curious about the channels you did get unencrypted? which are those?


----------



## meteor3

The grey screen of death is the bane of my existence.


I get the GSOD when watching an HD channel and changing to another HD channel that I am recording.


I get the GSOD when watching an HD channel that I am recording and changing to another HD channel.


My dvr's behavior is pretty rediculous, especially now that TV season has started up.


Any others having the same issues? Firmware .095, zip 32904.


----------



## rich21

Have BHN swap out the box,you should be having these problems.

Also 32904


----------



## PerfectCr

How do you check the firmware version? And is it just me, or is "quote" button missing on these boards? I don't see it for quote others' posts.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you check the firmware version? And is it just me, or is "quote" button missing on these boards? I don't see it for quote others' posts.


 Check this post for diagnostic screen


----------



## Justin149

Don't you all find it a little rediculous that BHN has not released a software update to fix the HDCP handshake problems plaguing many of the 8300HD Passport boxes. I spend good money to have all of this high tech equipment and i canot uses my HDMI to DVI cable because of these minor tweaks that need to be made to the system.


Barry - any word on when the update will be rolled out, any way that i could be put on a testers list to get this update earlier?


Thanks!!


----------



## PerfectCr

Meteror3 thanks, what about the quote button on these forums?


----------



## CPanther95

Bottom right of each post has four buttons. EDIT, *QUOTE*, Q(uick)-EDIT, and Quick Reply


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justin149* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't you all find it a little rediculous that BHN has not released a software update to fix the HDCP handshake problems plaguing many of the 8300HD Passport boxes. I spend good money to have all of this high tech equipment and i canot uses my HDMI to DVI cable because of these minor tweaks that need to be made to the system.
> 
> 
> Barry - any word on when the update will be rolled out, any way that i could be put on a testers list to get this update earlier?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Your right it has been a couple months since I received the current version of software with the HDCP fix. It looked like they were ready for release but then a new problem popped up which caused the 8300 to reboot so it was not sent out. I respect the BHN decision but I also understand your frustration with this industry wide problem which stems from a poorly written copy protection standard that was implemented differently by every display manufacturer. The HDCP problem affects every cable system in the country and BHN is but one customer waiting for a fix from Pioneer. You can believe BHN wants this problem fixed more than you do along with the list of additional features we are all waiting for from Pioneer like SATA port activation.


I will make another status inquiry with Steve on Monday.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The grey screen of death is the bane of my existence.
> 
> 
> I get the GSOD when watching an HD channel and changing to another HD channel that I am recording.
> 
> 
> I get the GSOD when watching an HD channel that I am recording and changing to another HD channel.
> 
> 
> My dvr's behavior is pretty rediculous, especially now that TV season has started up.
> 
> 
> Any others having the same issues? Firmware .095, zip 32904.




I get the GSOD when trying to play 'some' recorded shows but not others. I swaped the box twice and am still geting it. These are new boxes, the first replacement had a mfg. sticker 7/2005 and the second 9/2005. I am in 32934


PS. I also get many audio drop-outs on play back. Some vidio freezes in the middle of a trace.


----------



## GoBig

My box started locking up when trying to play recorded shows as well. It is intermitent but very annoying. Seems to happen if the show I am switching to is still recording. This only started happening to me last week.


Zip 32903


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My box started locking up when trying to play recorded shows as well. It is intermitent but very annoying. Seems to happen if the show I am switching to is still recording. This only started happening to me last week. Zip 32903



One way to get around the GSOD is to use the PIP swap. Turn on the PIP, swap to the other channel, turn off the PIP. Very tedious, but it seems to work without problem when switching a channel that is still recording.


----------



## rich21

I had the same problem recording lock-up problem occur yesterday too.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justin149* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't you all find it a little rediculous that BHN has not released a software update to fix the HDCP handshake problems plaguing many of the 8300HD Passport boxes. I spend good money to have all of this high tech equipment and i canot uses my HDMI to DVI cable because of these minor tweaks that need to be made to the system.
> 
> 
> Barry - any word on when the update will be rolled out, any way that i could be put on a testers list to get this update earlier?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I was under the impression that it would happen in July...


----------



## bgall

I found this on the Tampa BHN site, I assume the Orlando system will carry these as well?


Wednesday October 5 at 7:30pm vs. Carolina

Friday October 28 at 7:30pm vs. Washington

Monday November 14 at 7:30pm vs. Philadelphia

Thursday December 8 at 7:30pm vs. St. Louis

Saturday December 17 at 7:30pm vs. Detroit

Tuesday January 24 at 7:30pm vs. Florida

Saturday February 4 at 7:30pm vs. Washington

Sunday March 19 at 5:00pm vs. NY Islanders

Saturday April 8 at 7:30pm vs. Pittsburgh

Tuesday April 18 at 7:30pm vs. Washington


----------



## thericky

I was attempting to watch Las Vegas on NBC HD on BrightHouse cable with my Explorer 8300HD and it was horribly glitchy. Practically every frame of the show had blockiness and pixellation. The audio cut out here and there as well. The video was awful. The commercials during the show did the same thing, even the SD ones.


However, now that Medium is on, it seems to be fine.


Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Jimbo Moran

I hope I didn't have that problem, I'm recording it on my DCT-6412 downstairs so I won't know till tomorrow.


----------



## tbb1226

Looked good OTA in Detroit.


----------



## thericky

Edit: double post for some reason.. weird.


----------



## twartacus

Any idea what's going on with Sunshine/SunSports/FSN?


Over the weekend, the menu was blank saying "pre-empted" and it seemed they were broadcasting FSN programming.


Yesterday afternoon, the menu showed FSN shows and they were broadcasting FSN shows


Last night; the menu showed FSN programming but they were showing SunSports programs.


???


----------



## gimphboi

Not exactly an HD issue but...


I ordered "National Treasure" off of one of the OnDemand Channels last night.


Everything was going great until about 1/2 - 3/4 of the way through. All of a sudden I began to notice a clicking sound along with the dialog. I thought it might have been my center channel, but I switched to two channel mode and it was still happening. I tried stopping and restarting the film with no success. I verified it was not receiver by switching to other inputs. I suppose that input could be going, but I don't know.


Anyone else ever have this happen to them?


BTW, I'm coming out of the 8300 via spdif for the sound.


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was attempting to watch Las Vegas on NBC HD on BrightHouse cable with my Explorer 8300HD and it was horribly glitchy. Practically every frame of the show had blockiness and pixellation. The audio cut out here and there as well. The video was awful. The commercials during the show did the same thing, even the SD ones.
> 
> 
> However, now that Medium is on, it seems to be fine.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have this problem?



Yes same problem here, I ended up recording it on ch4 instead of 1020. I was able to watch it OTA without problem as well. It does seem to be isolated to just that one program as the rest of the night was ok. 32712


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea what's going on with Sunshine/SunSports/FSN?
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, the menu was blank saying "pre-empted" and it seemed they were broadcasting FSN programming.
> 
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, the menu showed FSN shows and they were broadcasting FSN shows
> 
> 
> Last night; the menu showed FSN programming but they were showing SunSports programs.
> 
> 
> ???



Sun Sports Resumes Regularly-Scheduled Programming Today at 1 p.m.

Tuesday September 27, 2005



Gainesville, FL


Sun Sports' master control facility in Houston was closed over the weekend


due to Hurricane Rita resulting in the interruption of regularly scheduled


programming on the network. The facility is now operational with plans to


restore Sun Sports' on-air schedule today at 1pm (ET).




Also, the network is adding another replay of the Florida Gators @


Kentucky Wildcats football game, as well as this past Sunday's "Florida


Football With Urban Meyer" show, this Wednesday beginning at 7 p.m. (ET).


The regularly scheduled Tuesday night replay of the game at 11 p.m. will also


air as scheduled.


----------



## rolltide1017

What is going on with BHN lately. The GSOD is back (happen to me once last week but hasn't happen again) and I just watched some shows I recorded from NBC that were very glitchy. They were The West Wing and Surface, both had audio drops and digital blocking like you were receiving a weak antenna signal. Surface was extremely bad where not a single minute went by without problems (made me wish I had recorded the SD version). I hope this is fixed soon, I can't stand my West Wing messed up.


----------



## GoBig

GSOD happened to me again today. This time is was just a previously recorded show so there goes my theory about current recordings being the problem. Pretty annoying, hope they get this one fixed.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> GSOD happened to me again today. This time is was just a previously recorded show so there goes my theory about current recordings being the problem. Pretty annoying, hope they get this one fixed.



I just watched Las Vegas on NBC HD I recorded and it was the worst I have ever seen! I also had a show I recorded freeze when I tried to watch. After 30 sec the box rebooted and I tried the same show again and it was OK.


----------



## jabristor

I must say that since the new tv season has begun, BHN has gone downhill. Tried to watch bones last night. Did my normal time shift, let it start recording and begin watching about 20 -30 minutes into the show. There were freezes and audio dropouts about every 3 - 4 minutes. Funny thing is that the commercials always seemed fine. Also the box locked-up and rebooted when i tried to watch a previously recorded show yesterday. The wife says the box has been doing the GSOD during the day and also rebooting w/ and w/o GSOD.

The box is a 8300HD

Melbourne 32934


----------



## ClubSteeler

Is it true there is a FCC mandate for all local HDTV channles to be sent using unencrypted QAM?


How does BHN get away with scrambling the free OTA stations? Have any of you contacted the FCC on this topic?


Is there a time limit set for when we have to be able to receive these unencrypted?


Thanks.


----------



## Derek K.

Clubsteeler,


I want to know the same thing. I asked about a week ago, but no one responded.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just watched Las Vegas on NBC HD I recorded and it was the worst I have ever seen! I also had a show I recorded freeze when I tried to watch. After 30 sec the box rebooted and I tried the same show again and it was OK.




I just watched a recorded show on the 8300, Supernatural on WB HD and it was having some audio drop outs, major digital blocking and I got the GSOD. It even repeated at the exact same spot on the recording after I rebooted the 8300.


I have been noticing a lot more glitches on my recordings than what would have occured in the past.


32837


----------



## manufanatic

Im in Port St. John and for some reason my ESPNHD channel is blank and not showing the Jayz sox game. its on the normal SD ESPN channel


anyone else?


----------



## rich21

I also had problems with Supernatural. After the show, the channel dropped out completely. Seems to be back today. I had drop-outs on WFTV last week and WESH this week.


Between the increase in drop-outs and the box locking up/reboot when I try to watch something I'm recording, I'm getting rather annoyed with the box & bhn.


----------



## Barry928

From what I am reading in the OTA thread the dropouts are happening at WESH upstream of BHN. Send an email to WESH.


I received a reply today from Steve at BHN. The GSOD is related to a specific new installation project which includes local digital ad insertion on ESPN HD, DIY, Toon Disney, BBC, & G4. BHN would like to extend their apologies for the interruptions and have asked us for any info we can report to speed up the troubleshooting process.


I received a new beta test version of the SA8300 passport software today. It is echo version 1.8.112 and if it proves stable it will be released soon to solve the HDCP problem. This will be the last of the 1.8 series releases as Pioneer moves on to echo version 2.x and 3.x which will have SATA support and Multi-room DVR. We won't see this 2.x software start to release until December.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received a new beta test version of the SA8300 passport software today. It is echo version 1.8.112 and if it proves stable it will be released soon to solve the HDCP problem. This will be the last of the 1.8 series releases as Pioneer moves on to echo version 2.x and 3.x which will have SATA support and Multi-room DVR. We won't see this 2.x software start to release until December.



Barry, how do I check the software version on the SA8300HD? I am a former Dish customer and the software version info was always displayed using the menus. I don't see any similar option on the SA boxes.


Also, is the method different on the SA8000 vs. SA8300HD?


Thanks.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how do I check the software version on the SA8300HD?


 Software version is on diagnostic screen here


----------



## Impala1ss

ttt


----------



## Barry928

BHN reported today a new fix for the GSOD. This should solve the problem for those of you using the SA8300 primarily outside of Orlando. The evaluation of echo version 1.8.112 is so far going smoothly. If nothing bad pops up you should all expect the software upgrade in about 2 weeks.


More information on the future of the Pioneer passport software team.

http://www.cedmagazine.com/ced/2005/1005/10f.htm


----------



## cdwillie76

I noticed today that ESPN(29) is looking overscaned vs. a channel like ESPN News. The scroll on the bottom of ESPN is half cut off where ESPN news looks fine. I have theh SA8300. I haven't messed with any of my TV settings either. Any ideas? One other thing I noticed is that my TV use to show when I went from the digital channels to the lower channels, like 1080i or 480i. I'm not seeing this anymore. Has BH changed the way they are sending the lower channels??


Thanks

CW


----------



## CorCentral

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

JVC HD-61Z886 Micro Display & BHN Cable Card


I'll be using Digital Cable from Brighthouse networks. This will be my first Big Screen MD set (used to have an old 56" Zenith rp CRT) Is there anything I need to know about the input going in other than taking the cable and screwing it into the tv?


Things I will *""""NEVER""""* have at my house: Any type of box or outside antenna. I will switch tv's before getting a DAMN cable box of ANY TYPE! I have no need for PPV type channels, just basic digital cable is fine and dandy.


Barry928 indicated in a diff. thread of mine that-------- BHN does not offer unencrypted QAM (don't know this abbrevaition QAM) so your internal tuner will not receive anything but analog. He also stated that a Cable Card may not be compatible and that BHN is hit and miss with cable cards.


Anything else you guys can add will be greatly appreciated

Also, when it comes to abbreviating names/terms, etc....... Please spell it out, damn. I don't know most of the terms. Not everyone in here is a tech............ Thanks


----------



## PerfectCr

Wow Road Runner is slow. See here .


I got a ticket number and I am now being transfer to Level 3 support. I've run some trace routes and it looks like there is an issue outside of the BH network at the Level 3 backbone. Anyone getting painfully slow speeds?


----------



## Barry928

QAM=Quadrature Amplitude Modulation


Terminology and abbreviations are part of the fun. Your display is still not very common so your most likely to be the first to try a BHN cable card. Just call BHN and schedule the installation. I have never met someone so opposed to external devices. Do you only like the built in speakers or is 5.1 audio OK?


----------



## Barry928

I checked my RR speed and it is testing 490 down and 347 up. Seriously Slow!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rich21

Just checked mine and get 4.7Mb down and 350 up. Normal for me.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked my RR speed and it is testing 490 down and 347 up. Seriously Slow!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



Barry and all, I received this email from BHN Support. Follow the intructions below and send the email in so they know! I've already done!


> Quote:
> For a PC with Windows 95, 98, NT, 2000 and Millennium Edition, please use these instructions:
> 
> 
> 1) On your taskbar, click on the Start button, and then choose Run.
> 
> 2) Type "command" or in the box next to OPEN and press the enter key. (This should open an MS-DOS prompt.)
> 
> 3) (For Windows XP, type cmd in the box next to OPEN and press the enter key. (This should open an MS-DOS prompt.)
> 
> 4) At the c:\\windows\\desktop> type the following command:
> 
> tracert www.yahoo.com > C:\ race01.txt
> 
> tracert www.shareware.com > C:\ race02.txt
> 
> tracert www.netsols.com > C:\ race03.txt
> 
> 
> (For example: "Tracert [website name] > C:\ racexx.txt" Where XX is the number of the trace). It might seem as the computer is not doing anything, but it is. Please wait until you receive the C:\\windows\\Desktop> before typing the next Tracert command.)
> 
> 
> 5) The files that these trace routes generate, will be located in the root directory/folder "c:\\"
> 
> 6) Type exit when you have completed all of your traces
> 
> 7) Open Outlook Express and create a new mail message.
> 
> 8) Included your telephone # and the modem Mac Address.
> 
> 9) In the "To:" field type [email protected] , and in the "Subject:" field type "Speed Traces"
> 
> 10) Copy and paste all of the tracexx.txt files into your email message and click Send.
> 
> 11) For help on attaching files to a mail message, click on the help button in Outlook Express)
> 
> 
> Although you can use the web sites provided in the examples above, we strongly suggest that you use web sites that you have tried to access and have observed the slow speeds or time outs. Please include at least 3 to 5 trace routes so that we can more accurately tell where the problem resides.
> 
> 
> Note: If you are using a Macintosh, you will need some third party software. Please note that some of these programs are free, and some are shareware. We also do not provide any support on these products. Below are two of a few programs that will do a trace


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just checked mine and get 4.7Mb down and 350 up. Normal for me.



From what I have read it only affect BHN customers who's IP address start with 68.


----------



## CorCentral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM=Quadrature Amplitude Modulation
> 
> Terminology and abbreviations are part of the fun. Your display is still not very common so your most likely to be the first to try a BHN cable card. Just call BHN and schedule the installation. I have never met someone so opposed to external devices. Do you only like the built in speakers or is 5.1 audio OK?



Yes, Terminology and Abbreviations are fun but you're skipping most of my questions Pilgrim. I have enough remotes as it is, no need for another one for a crappy box if I don't need one...... Agreed? If a cable card works and I don't want PPV channels??? It will suffice, Comprende'? **LOL**


As for my audio setup....... It's not great but it's decent.

Onkyo SR703, Polk RTI 12's, Polk CSi5 center, Polk PSW505 sub (still working on rear surrounds). Moving to double the space soon, so waiting until then













I emailed Bright House Networks and asked if thier cable card was compatible with this JVC set......... This was thier response:

Sunday, October 2, 2005


Thank you for your interest in Bright House Networks products and

services. As part of our compliance with FCC regulations, we do offer

Cable Card services to our customers. The price for this service is

$1.99 per month for the Cable Card rental and $2.99 per month for

Digital services. There is no extra charge to subscribe to our HD

channels. The main differences between a Cable Card and the utilization

of a Digital Cable box is that with a Cable Card you are not able to

order PPV movies or On Demand programming. This is because the Cable

Card does not have the ability for two way communication which is

required for those services. We do not have a list of televisions that

are compatible with the cable cards. The best place to get that answer

would be from the company that manufactures the television.

Should you have any further concerns regarding Bright House Networks

products and services, please do not hesitate to contact us. Thank you

for taking the time to write to us and have a great day.


Sincerely,


The Bright House Networks Customer Care Team


Central Florida Division


----------



## Barry928

Ah.... multiple remote controls. I see this problem more than any other. Spending money on a great remote to control everything in your system with ease is worth it. The WAF (wife acceptance factor) and every visiting relative who can easily run your setup is priceless. The cable card is in its infancy and the current generation is called version 1.0. This means it works as a basic one way system with no guide or PPV but is a cost effective way to work around a monthly stb (set top box) rental. I have seen the 2.0 cable card demo at CES so eventually two way interactive cable cards will be available via cable. Please keep us informed of your progress regarding the cable card 1.0 with a JVC LCOS rear projection compatibility.


----------



## CorCentral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah.... multiple remote controls. I see this problem more than any other. Spending money on a great remote to control everything in your system with ease is worth it. The WAF (wife acceptance factor) and every visiting relative who can easily run your setup is priceless. The cable card is in its infancy and the current generation is called version 1.0. This means it works as a basic one way system with no guide or PPV but is a cost effective way to work around a monthly stb (set top box) rental. I have seen the 2.0 cable card demo at CES so eventually two way interactive cable cards will be available via cable. Please keep us informed of your progress regarding the cable card 1.0 with a JVC LCOS rear projection compatibility.




I'll post back here within' 6mths and tell you how it goes....... Thanks for the info Barry.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks CorCentral,


I am interested to read if anyone here has a cable card working from BHN. Please post what display model you own if you have either a BHN cable card working or you tried it and it did not work.


----------



## Barry928

I checked my RR speed again this morning and everything is back up to normal. I am measuring 4590 down and 271 up.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I found an interesting program on DIY. A 5 part show on building a Home Theater. It starts with a cement block basement and builds a home theater. It also shows some over the top (6 figures) baseball players own home theaters. The 5 parts will be repeated on Nov 12 at 1PM.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked my RR speed again this morning and everything is back up to normal. I am measuring 4590 down and 271 up.



Same here. Whew!


----------



## waters

Slightly off topic but the BHN phone service seems to have "systems problems" in Brevard. Anyone know the story?


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic but the BHN phone service seems to have "systems problems" in Brevard. Anyone know the story?



It's not just Brevard. Same problem here in East Orlando. Been out since at least 4pm. Calls to BHN 407-291-2500 error out with "all circuits are busy".


Anyone have a non-local number?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not just Brevard. Same problem here in East Orlando. Been out since at least 4pm. Calls to BHN 407-291-2500 error out with "all circuits are busy".
> 
> 
> Anyone have a non-local number?



1-877-892-EASY


----------



## TopQuark

Wow, this problem has persisted for over 6 hours now! Does anyone have a clue about how my Internet and TV can be working fine but the phone service is kaput?


----------



## jermg77

ok.. here's the latest set of issues with my SA8300HD. These smell to me like a total failure is near-by.


-Some recorded programs cannot be played. When I go to the LIST screen, select the program, and select PLAY, I get dumped back to live TV. (specifically, Desperate Housewives last sunday on 1060 and American Dad last sunday on 1135.


-Last nights Daily Show on Comedy Central recoreded with video ok, entire audio program is digital distortion, same with the fiance's Dr Phil episode (not such a bad thing..)


-Some recorded programs become corrupt at a later date. I watched last weeks episode of The Office (recorded) first time it was fine, went to watch it again, 3 days later, tons of video freezes, breakups etc....


I'm guessing the hard drive is about to quit on me. I suppose its time to trade the box in, but I don't look forward to reseting all my recording pref's on a new box. Wow... here's an idea... since the boxes are 2 way... why not store all customer settings and pref's locally to BHN, get a new box, download into it and you're good to go... I guess thats a good idea for a product that has a high failure rate.


I'll say it again,


i miss my tivo.


- jerm!


another thought... maybe people should start pressuring BHN for a better platform.. How about Moxi... interesting read here.. it just won an Emmy!

http://www.pvrwire.com/2005/09/30/di...-media-center/


----------



## jabristor

Try rebooting the box.... I've had similar problems in the past and a reboot generally fixes them.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try rebooting the box.... I've had similar problems in the past and a reboot generally fixes them.




tried that twice... no luck.. thanks though!


----------



## PerfectCr

Slowness is back BTW on the cable modems.


Barry, I see you know people at BH. This needs to be escalated because Level 1 and 2 support don't understand network issues, they just keep telling you restart the modem blah blah. I've been sending additional trace routes to BH all night.


I spoke with Level 3 support last night. They told me to keep sending the trace routes. When you run the trace routes you can see that the pings are good inside the network but once you get to the Level 3 backbone things slow down BIG TIME.


Who can we call about this? There has to be someone at Bright House who can help? Someone higher up because this is a major issue.


----------



## Barry928

I just checked my RR speed again and I am running at 4880 down and 342 up.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just checked my RR speed again and I am running at 4880 down and 342 up.



Not here, S L O W and it is really starting to get on my nerves. Trace Routes and speeds tests prove there is defintely an issue with the network.
http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,14484362 

Others are having the issue. Barry, do you know anyone specifically we could escalate too that actually knows what's going on and won't tell us to "reset the modem"? Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

PerfectCr,


OK, I sent an email with a link to your thread.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PerfectCr,
> 
> 
> OK, I sent an email with a link to your thread.



Thanks! This has been an on and off issue for the past week, I just hope the right people are aware and working on a solution! Thanks again!


----------



## 429rumble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks CorCentral,
> 
> 
> I am interested to read if anyone here has a cable card working from BHN. Please post what display model you own if you have either a BHN cable card working or you tried it and it did not work.



My first post.

I have a working BHN cable card on a Samsung 5067W, location--32904. The only problem I'm having is the frequent cutting in and out both video and audio on HD channels especially. Reading this forum ,I think I'm not the only one who has this problem.


----------



## revilo78

Anyone know if todays Lightning game will be in HD?


----------



## bgall

Yes, should be on channel 1000....


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, should be on channel 1000....



Great, thanks.


----------



## gimphboi

Very strange behavior with my 8300 tonight.


Anyone else seeing this?


I'm connected using HDMI into my Sammy DLP. I'm getting the HDCP error almost immediately after turning the box on.


This used to happen every so often and unplugging and replugging the HDMI cable would resolve the issue.


Not this time...


I've even tried rebooting the box.


Barry...did they send down some sort of update that might have broken something?


Looks like I'm switching to component cables.


I'm a LOST addict now...I need my fix ;-)


-Tony


----------



## Barry928

I was told the update would not happen until mid October. Please look at your 8300 software version to confirm.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was told the update would not happen until mid October. Please look at your 8300 software version to confirm.



Will do.


I've switched to component for the time being.


-Tony


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gimphboi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will do.
> 
> 
> I've switched to component for the time being.
> 
> 
> -Tony



When I have to reboot the box, I often get that screen every so often too. To get thru it, I change channels using the buttons on the box itself, box and it gets me out of the "handshake screen." Not sure if this helps.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was told the update would not happen until mid October. Please look at your 8300 software version to confirm.



Barry,


I have version 1.8.095.


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I have to reboot the box, I often get that screen every so often too. To get thru it, I change channels using the buttons on the box itself, box and it gets me out of the "handshake screen." Not sure if this helps.



Twartacus,


The strange thing is, this used to rarely happen (maybe once a week at most). As of yesterday, it is impossible to use HDMI. It switches to the HDCP warning screen almost immediately after turning the box on.


-Tony


----------



## Barry928

Tony,


You are not on the new software echo version 1.8.112. I have no explanation why you suddenly have a HDCP problem since nothing changed at BHN. 1.8.112 is close to release (mid-October) and it specifically addresses HDCP problems. I suggest you wait to see if it fixes your issue.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Does BHN compress their HD channels?


My brother-in-law has the same TV as me. I wactched the first half of the Dolphins game there. Then I went home and watched the second half using my OTA antenna..


What a difference. My OTA had bright vivid colors and more clarity. His didn't look like full HD. From close to the screen it was a little grainy, where on my tv you be 2 inches from the screen and still see no grainyness, every little pixel looks great.


We both have Sony WEGAs lcd projection. Mine has the newed 3lcd technology, maybe that helps too.


Maybe I am just dreaming this, since I couldn't view both side by side, but I am almost certain you could tell a big difference if they were side-by-side.


----------



## rich21

BHN claims the do not compress their HD.


From what I've seen on LCDs, there is a big difference in models, the 3LCD will have better color than a 1LCD set.


----------



## Barry928

BHN does not own any compression equipment and we have verified this on the head end tours. The difference between the setups could account for much of the picture differences. Were you both on a digital video connection? Do you have your Contrast or Edge Enhancement (sharpness) set higher? Does your newer set have a better scaler?


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN does not own any compression equipment and we have verified this on the head end tours. The difference between the setups could account for much of the picture differences. Were you both on a digital video connection? Do you have your Contrast or Edge Enhancement (sharpness) set higher? Does your newer set have a better scaler?



I have an antenna in the attic with coax run to the TV.

He has component video from his cable box to the TV.


I am not sure of sharpness, however I find that setting to have little affect on true HD. It can be a nice feature when watching the noisy analog cable channels.


Not sure about the scalar....


All I know is even before I changed any factory default settings on the TV, the HD from the antenna was stunning, better than I see through cable. Although it could be the 3lcd technology that the previous poster said was a big improvement.


----------



## ClubSteeler

You know what I would love from BHN????

Simulcasting the analog channels on the digital tier. Supposedly TWC and others do this.


I mean, my channels over 100, digital, even in standard definition are spectacular. I watch a non-hd HBO movie and it looks superb. Sure it's not HD, but I get as much enjoyment from such quality pictures as I do with HD on everything other than sports, that's where HD shines...


Anyway, the analog channels 2-99 are noisy. I have slight ghosting on Fox 3, and ABC 7, Cartoon has black noisy pixels. All in all the channels look good, but not great. Nowhere near as good as the digital channels.


In fact, I often have to turn Noise Reduction to High and turn sharpness down to even enjoy watching channels 2-12... This sort of hides the noise. It makes it look more like one of the very compressed Directv channels. Clear, not noisey, but over-compressed and not real sharp.


Any hope for digital simulcasts?


An antenna has cleared up the locals for me and given me HD locals for free. But the other 70 or so channels just do not look real sharp on a 50" TV.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know what I would love from BHN????
> 
> Simulcasting the analog channels on the digital tier.
> 
> 
> Any hope for digital simulcasts?



The Magic 8 Ball says "ask again soon"


Do your dad a favor and buy him a $30 hdmi cable to run between his HD cable box and his Sony LCD.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an antenna in the attic with coax run to the TV.
> 
> He has component video from his cable box to the TV.
> 
> 
> I am not sure of sharpness, however I find that setting to have little affect on true HD. It can be a nice feature when watching the noisy analog cable channels.
> 
> 
> Not sure about the scalar....
> 
> 
> All I know is even before I changed any factory default settings on the TV, the HD from the antenna was stunning, better than I see through cable. Although it could be the 3lcd technology that the previous poster said was a big improvement.



I have a Sharp Aquous connected to an SA8300HD via HDMI and also have a Samsung SIR-T451 connected via component and connected to a Winegard SS2000. I have switched back and forth on local HD channels to compare the PQ and find no difference in what I can get OTA and from BHN. I am sure that others with different equipment will have other results.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Magic 8 Ball says "ask again soon"
> 
> 
> Do your dad a favor and buy him a $30 hdmi cable to run between his HD cable box and his Sony LCD.



Damn that 8-ball. I was really hoping for "It is certain"...



BHN!!! You know you read this.... DO IT!!


----------



## LukeSky

anyone ever able to hookup there 8300HD to a laptop via the usb infront?


----------



## waters

One of our 8300HD's has failed. When powered on it shows Boot, then Fail on its screen. There is then a dash which walks from left to right on the front panel display. Meanwhile the tv display says Power TV.


Seems it's broken! Is there any way to recover the contents of the drive? Can the drive be swapped into a new 8300HD at Brighthouse to preserve the drive contents, assuming it's a box failure not a drive failure. My guess is no.


Update:

It's now back to life for live TV. LIST gave options of list failed, retry now, or start. The former failed, so tried restart. Nothing yet. The drive is full by the way.


----------



## bobbyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LukeSky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone ever able to hookup there 8300HD to a laptop via the usb infront?



Has anyone tried connecting a USB keyboard to the USB port on the front???


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of our 8300HD's has failed. When powered on it shows Boot, then Fail on its screen. There is then a dash which walks from left to right on the front panel display. Meanwhile the tv display says Power TV.
> 
> 
> Seems it's broken! Is there any way to recover the contents of the drive? Can the drive be swapped into a new 8300HD at Brighthouse to preserve the drive contents, assuming it's a box failure not a drive failure. My guess is no.
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> It's now back to life for live TV. LIST gave options of list failed, retry now, or start. The former failed, so tried restart. Nothing yet. The drive is full by the way.



Have you tried unplugging its power cord from the wall and doing a hard reboot. Somethimes that works when the list function fails. If a hard reboot doesn't work, you need a new one. I'm not aware of any way to transfer the hard drive contents. I have lost many programs due to unit failure with the old DVR units, but I haven't had any unit failures with the SA 8300 HD DVR's.


----------



## CorCentral

I jumped ship guys. I was asking "Barry928" a week or so back about a cable card setup & about hdtv, etc. I was going to go with the jvc 61" rp but decided on the 50" Panansonic Plasma 50PX50U .


Just have a few questions on this cable card deal yet.


Except for the obvious that you don't get Pay Per View, On Demand movies, Premium Channels like HBO, etc. I have no desire for PPV stuff or the over run HBO/Cinemax crap that runs the same shi* 1000 times a mth. I buy all my dvd's mth's before they're even shown on cable anyway.


As for my cable co. (BrightHouse Networks), my wife and I stopped in at the local office in town a couple days back, asking about what extra channels we'd be getting upgrading from Basic to Digital cable while also telling them we were getting a DCR/HD tv etc. We asked the lady at the desk about this and we were not surprised with her answer. She went on stating that they (BHN), did not "PROMOTE" the cable card (it was not good at all and that they've had MANY problems she stated) and we would "NOT" recieve any HD channels going this route.


What the hell?

I can understand why Cable Companies don't like the cable card (because they lose all the PPV, On demand & Premium channel revenue) but damn............. Telling lies? I'm hating Cable now............ Wait, I've always hated cable! I would go Satelite but I HATE ANY TYPE OF SET TOP BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry928

She is wrong. You get all the HD channels. Panasonic is the manuafacturer mostly likely to work with the cable card and it costs less than the set top box.


Edit: Who has a cable card working and what display do you own?


----------



## bgall

lol this guy really has some issues to get over with having a set top box.


----------



## CorCentral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lol this guy really has some issues to get over with having a set top box.




Ok, this is what I would need to go the "BOX" route!!!!


1--- Instant/Split second channel changing/surfing. NO LAG!

2--- Channel listings like Basic cable that ONLY list the channels you get with your package. Not the 1000+ other channels you "DON'T" get, having to sift through all them to get to the ones you "DO" have"..... (BS)

3--- Box has to be under $500.00


----------



## Barry928

I would suggest instead a change in viewing habits.


1-Get a 8300 and record the shows you like. No channel changing ever.

2-Only use the guide to choose your recordings.

3-No upfront cost, monthly rental fee only.


Never watching another commercial. Priceless.


----------



## CorCentral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would suggest instead a change in viewing habits.
> 
> 
> 1-Get a 8300 and record the shows you like. No channel changing ever.
> 
> 2-Only use the guide to choose your recordings.
> 
> 3-No upfront cost, monthly rental fee only.
> 
> Never watching another commercial. Priceless.




I like commercials, they actually keep you up with the times if you think about it. I actually enjoy most commercials. My guide is still the end all be all......... If it cannot come to that, no need for a box.


----------



## Barry928

I don't think you get an interactive guide with the cable card. Try a 8300. You'll like it.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CorCentral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I like commercials, they actually keep you up with the times if you think about it. I actually enjoy most commercials. My guide is still the end all be all......... If it cannot come to that, no need for a box.



LOL, you sound pretty gullible, can you spare me $3000 for a HDTV?


----------



## CorCentral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL, you sound pretty gullible, can you spare me $3000 for a HDTV?



Ok, to clear the air. Here's the cue stick to place up your a**

Not Gullible Pilgrim! You make love to your cable box do ya'?


Barry---- No need for an on screen guide/Priceless. I watch mostly Basic Cable anyway. Sometimes other channels but no need for Sports crap.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CorCentral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry---- No need for an on screen guide/Priceless. I watch mostly Basic Cable anyway. Sometimes other channels but no need for Sports crap.



OK, I just wanted you to know the interactive guide was one of the items that is a 2 way feature not included in the 1.0 cable card specification. Please let us know if the card works for you.


----------



## CorCentral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I just wanted you to know the interactive guide was one of the items that is a 2 way feature not included in the 1.0 cable card specification. Please let us know if the card works for you.



Will do. I'll be getting the 50" Panasonic Plasma in less than a week. I just picked up my Bello AVS 522T Tv stand for it a few days ago at Circuit City










Here's a pic of the setup as it sits now.

27" JVC I'art tv/ Onkyo 502 reciever/Polk rti 12's Main and Polk CSI 3 for center. It's a bit cramped right now but were moving soon and the speakers will be able to breathe then.
Entertainment Center


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CorCentral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will do. I'll be getting the 50" Panasonic Plasma in less than a week. I just picked up my Bello AVS 522T Tv stand for it a few days ago at Circuit City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the setup as it sits now.
> 
> 27" JVC I'art tv/ Onkyo 502 reciever/Polk rti 12's Main and Polk CSI 3 for center. It's a bit cramped right now but were moving soon and the speakers will be able to breathe then.
> Entertainment Center



No room for the STB there!


----------



## CorCentral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No room for the STB there!




You should of seen the old Entertainment Center. It was Huge! My tv was the odd device out and was dwarfed by everything. Even before the big ent center, I HATED STB's. No need for me to have one if I never use it's capabilities, correct? I will NEVER like HBO, or any other premium crap channel the Cable Co. provides, nor will I ever have the need to Order an On Demand movie that's released 6+mths after I have bought the dvd.


Lay off Pilgrim! **LOL**



Actually, I will have room for other devices after I purchase THIS to put them on. I call it the Stairway to Heaven for my 5 cats to play on. I have a JVC 200 disc cd player and an X-box to put on there. On the empty shelves I'll make up some special labels to place on them that say........... If an STB is to be placed here be forwarned, that the ugly black box may instantly ignite or come about to have many holes left in it that only could be explained by an owner who hates STB's


----------



## jaylynch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN reported today a new fix for the GSOD. This should solve the problem for those of you using the SA8300 primarily outside of Orlando. The evaluation of echo version 1.8.112 is so far going smoothly. If nothing bad pops up you should all expect the software upgrade in about 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> More information on the future of the Pioneer passport software team.
> 
> http://www.cedmagazine.com/ced/2005/1005/10f.htm




I've been getting the gray screen whenever:


- I try to pause or rewind a live show; if I then press the "play"

button, the box reboots


- I play, stop and erase a recorded show. After a few moments of gray screen, the channel changes to one of the music channels regardless of what was tuned in previously.


- Occasionally, the gray screen appears when I'm switching channels.


- Sometimes, the GSOD happens on its own when I'm just watching live TV.


The first two conditions will always bring up the gray screen. The third and fourth occur only enough to be annoying.


I've had the SA 8300 box since they were first available. The GSOD just started in the last two months or so.


I have a tech coming out tonight.









Jay Lynch


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CorCentral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the ugly black box



fyi, the DVR set top box is the same grey color as your vcr


----------



## jaylynch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaylynch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been getting the gray screen whenever:
> 
> 
> - I try to pause or rewind a live show; if I then press the "play"
> 
> button, the box reboots
> 
> 
> - I play, stop and erase a recorded show. After a few moments of gray screen, the channel changes to one of the music channels regardless of what was tuned in previously.
> 
> 
> - Occasionally, the gray screen appears when I'm switching channels.
> 
> 
> - Sometimes, the GSOD happens on its own when I'm just watching live TV.
> 
> 
> The first two conditions will always bring up the gray screen. The third and fourth occur only enough to be annoying.
> 
> 
> I've had the SA 8300 box since they were first available. The GSOD just started in the last two months or so.
> 
> 
> I have a tech coming out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Lynch




Tech replaced the box. All is well for now. Wonder how long until it happens again.


----------



## rich21

NOVA seems to be in HD on WMFE !


----------



## waters

The banner at the beginning of Nova said that it was being presented in Widescreen (and therefore not HD). On the other hand, Titan tv says it's HD. I can't tell.


Last week's Nova on Einstein was in HD for sure.


----------



## bgall

Right now 24-1 is an SD simulcast of WMFE and not PBS-HD.


I wonder if they only show the HD feed when it matches the SD feed? Either way it looks like I missed it


----------



## Barry928

What a sad day when the PBS affiliate runs a show and we can't tell if it is HD. My guess is even if WMFE passes an HD show they are only giving it 10-12mbps. I wish someone would measure the actual data rates.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now 24-1 is an SD simulcast of WMFE and not PBS-HD.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they only show the HD feed when it matches the SD feed? Either way it looks like I missed it



Yes, the HD feed is only shown when it matches the SD feed. WMFE has told me that by law they have to have identical programming on the analog and digital channels. I have not tried to verify this statement.


The only true HD broadcast for the month of October was the Nova -Einstein program on 10/11.


The Channel 24 member's guide shows the following for the rest of the month:

Everything is WS and not HD.

10/18 8.00pm Nova WS

10/19 8.00pm Secrets of the dead WS

10/19 9.00pm Destination America WS

10/19 10.00pm Destination America WS

10/20 10.00pm Breaking the Silence WS

10/22 Midnt Austin City Limits WS

10/26 9.00pm Destination America WS

10/26 10.00pm Destination America WS

10/29 Midnt Austin City Limits WS


Oh how I wish ch24 could revert to the HD feed full time.


By the way Nova last night showed severe macroblocking during some animations.


----------



## jimmycrank

Barry,


Whats the time table on this new patch that fixes the HDCP handshake? I really would like to stop using 5 component cables and begin using my HDMI cable soon. Any news?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> Whats the time table on this new patch that fixes the HDCP handshake? I really would like to stop using 5 component cables and begin using my HDMI cable soon. Any news?




I checked again this morning and the 8300 software update 1.8.112 has been delayed until early November. I know this is dissapointing for those of you waiting to fix the HDCP problem but BHN is being very cautious not to release buggy software.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I have the non-hd DVR. Is there any way to tell ahead of time what programs are prohibited from being recorded...


I tried to record a re-run of a PPV boxing match on showtime. Well thay didn't let me record it, but I had no idea. It was scheduled to record, but the DVR tuned on and recorded 5 seconds of blank screen and shut off.


I've heard that programs can be blocked from being recorded, but how can you tell which ones?


----------



## Barry928

Everyone,


The November 12th meeting of the CFHDS will be a tour of the BHN new head end facility. Details are posted here.


----------



## bgall

Ah shoot, the weekend I wont be here










Can you make sure pictures get posted on the website, the last couple of events had no picutres


----------



## the64gto

First time I saw this. This evening @ 8:15, wife changed to 1020 on the 8300, the screen went to all green, every channel, component and hdmi. I am thinking my new HDTV just crapped. Changed to the OTA antenna, whew!!! looked normal. Powered off/on the 8300, no change. Did a plug pull, reboot and everything is back to normal. Another case of GSOD, except this time it is GREEN!!


----------



## shawnb199

Anybody having trouble with their 8300HD? Mine seems to be having hard drive issues. Serious skips in audio and video after coming back online today. Can't access the list or schedule recordings.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnb199* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody having trouble with their 8300HD? Mine seems to be having hard drive issues. Serious skips in audio and video after coming back online today. Can't access the list or schedule recordings.



I wouldn't necessarily qualify them as problems, but I have seen a few short skips. Have seen slight delay (with a grey screen during the delay) when starting playback of a pre-recorded program. List and scheduled recordings shows up just fine.


Perhaps this is a good time to mention a practice I have ever since my days with Tivo...

Periodically, I transcribe (aka write down on the computer) my list of season passes/series recordings, in the order of priority.


If your 8300's hard drive gives up (or have to get it swapped out for any other reason), you won't have to do the mental searching for all your season passes. Most of us got the 8300 about the same time, and who knows when the drives will start to go all at the same time!


/temple


----------



## shawnb199




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnb199* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody having trouble with their 8300HD? Mine seems to be having hard drive issues. Serious skips in audio and video after coming back online today. Can't access the list or schedule recordings.



I've come across a few more issues, and I'm pretty sure the hard drive is going. When I power up, it takes a good 30 seconds before I can access the guide or change the channel. In the interim, all I get is a gray screen and the information bar showing me what channel I'm on and what is airing on that channel. None of the SD channels from about 60 and up come in well, they all have serious audio skips. When I select list, it tells me there is a hard drive error, and I need to reboot. Obviously I've rebooted and power cycled several times, it's taking a very long time now as opposed to just a few minutes before, and several times has ended by displaying "FAIL" on the display. I've already called BHN and a tech will be out Saturday with a new box, which I'm sure I'll need.


Definitely wish I had created a list of my regular recordings. The good news about this is that I no longer have to pester my fiance to catch up on the 12 or so General Hospital episodes that she usually has saved at any given time, which take up a huge chunk of the HDD to begin with.


----------



## taino211

Hello all,


I have the SA 8300HD DVR from BrightHouse in Orlando and was wondering if there was a way to determine the amount of hard drive space remaining on the DVR. I know that it warns you when you are getting low on space and that unless you set it to "Keep program until manually deleted", it will delete your programs as soon as you are running low on space. Was just wondering if there was a way to get into a special options menu or something that will show you a percentage of hard drive space used and how much is remaining.


Thanks in advance!


-Ryan


----------



## meteor3

Good news: I haven't seen the GSOD in the past 2-3 weeks.


Not-so-good news: ESPNHD seems to be locking up. 30 secs to 2 mins of picture and audio freeze. Happens at random intervals. Anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taino211* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was wondering if there was a way to determine the amount of hard drive space remaining on the DVR


 Read this post for info on how to access the service menu. Free disk space is on one of the menus.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Not-so-good news: ESPNHD seems to be locking up. 30 secs to 2 mins of picture and audio freeze...



I have noticed "jumps" at random intervals on DYI (166) all morning. At first I thought it was the SA8000 PVR but I noticed it on other STB's as well so I am certain it is not the box.


----------



## shawnb199

ESPNHD has been terrible here in Melbourne as well.


----------



## GoBig

ESPN-HD just goes freezes or goes away for minutes at a time here. Is it a BHN problem or an ESPN problem?


----------



## shawnb199

If I get an HDTV tuner card for my computer will I be able to plug an RF cable into the tuner card and view HD video, or do I still need a set-top box? I've already got an HD DVR and subscribe to the HD pack. I'm sure I won't be able to use the interactive features like PPV and in-demand, but can I view HD content without paying for another box rental?


----------



## waters

WMFE-HD for November


11/1/2005 9pm Rx for Survival Part One 2 hours

11/2/2005 9pm Rx for Survival Part Two 2 hours

11/3/2005 9pm Rx for Survival Part Three 2 hours

11/13/2005 8pm Nature 1 hour


That's all I see for the whole month. 4 hours out of a possible 720 hours. I wonder why they call it WMFE-HD when it isn't most of the time.


How I miss the full time HD they used to broadcast.


P.S. Meteor 3, your link did not seem to post.


----------



## bgall

That is pretty sad that they'll only broadcast HD that matches what they're showing on the SD channel










Why don't they just drop wmfe-encore make it a wmfe simulcast and then show the HD feed 24/7.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why don't they just drop wmfe-encore make it a wmfe simulcast and then show the HD feed 24/7.



I'd vote for that.


----------



## jabetcha

I have 2 8300's. One HD and one non-HD. I have several shows set up as a "Series Recording". It seems like within the last week or so, the boxes have conveniently forgotten to record my shows!


I'm wondering if anyone else has observed this. It's happened more than once in the past as well. I usually have my options set to record first run episodes only at the standard air times only. The episodes it didn't record (Like HBO's "Rome" this past Sunday) was on at the normal time. I got home late and wanted to watch the show, only to find it didn't record. No other shows were recording. Individual recordings still work.


So, does anyone have any idea why this might be happening? Is BH doing something to the data feed for the guide that is horking up the works? I've not experienced any GSOD's like some other folks, but there have been lots of power outages lately....


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 2 8300's. One HD and one non-HD. I have several shows set up as a "Series Recording". It seems like within the last week or so, the boxes have conveniently forgotten to record my shows!
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> So, does anyone have any idea why this might be happening?



Have you checked the "future recordings" list (i think that's what it's called)?

Were your recordings on that list, and still didn't get recorded?


Perhaps there were conflicts that caused your programs to not record?

Perhaps it was an issue of "new episode/repeat episode" -- this is the least reliable selection because of inconsistent guide data (in my opinion).


Personally, I check the future/upcoming recordings list about once/week, checking for conflicts, duplicates, and just generally looking forward to what I want to watch next week. Sometimes you can spot missing things that way.


Hope that helps,

/temple


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you checked the "future recordings" list (i think that's what it's called)?
> 
> Were your recordings on that list, and still didn't get recorded?



I checked the future recordings list and nothing was shown, but the programs were still shown under the series recording. There were no conflicts, as nothing else was recorded at that time.


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked the future recordings list and nothing was shown, but the programs were still shown under the series recording. There were no conflicts, as nothing else was recorded at that time.




Same thing happened to a couple of my shows this week. I wondered if it had to do with the time change. Only thing I could think of. I had to go back in and set some of them to record again.


----------



## waters




jabetcha said:


> I have 2 8300's. One HD and one non-HD. I have several shows set up as a "Series Recording". It seems like within the last week or so, the boxes have conveniently forgotten to record my shows!
> 
> 
> Same thing here on my 8300HD. I have ABC news set up a series recording every day, recording original and repeats in any time slot. Friday was the last day it recorded so the problem started before the time change. Monk on USA on Friday also failed to record. In the guide, neither one shows in red and the rec symbol is not present. My other four series recordings are working fine.
> 
> 
> I think I have plenty of space, but if someone can post the link to how to look, I'd like to check. There are no conflicts, and I've not changed the recording lists in months. I've unplugged the receiver. No help. Could the 8300HD's name for the program have changed so that I must delete and re-enter the series recording?
> 
> 
> As a final clue, last week sometime, I noticed in the guide that one program had a black REC symbol in a normal (not red) entry. I did not pay it any attention at the time and it's gone now.


----------



## bowie1

i have an 8300hd and it has also forgotten to record some shows, but not others in the past week


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowie1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have an 8300hd and it has also forgotten to record some shows, but not others in the past week



I have been having the same problem. I also notice that if the same program is aired more than onces a week - same episode - and I specify to only record one of the episodes, then nothing is recorded.


----------



## twartacus

I went the the Magic game last night... and there were adds on the jumbotron and adds posted in the Arena about "FSN and Sun Sports" being a "great combination" os something to that affect. I am hoping that this means FSN will be around the corner for BHN.


Sun Sports seems to be great when is comes to local basketball and hockey... but does nothing for Florida's MLB teams... much to my dismay. Hopefully a sign of things to come (no pun intended).


----------



## bgall

Those banners have been there since Fox bought all of it's ownership of FSN Florida back from Cablevisions's Rainbow Media.


We've talked on here about how they plan to restructure the teams placing the Magic on FSN Florida and the Devil Rays on Sun Sports making sure places like BHN Orlando have both networks










I guess the magic switch would happen next season if it's not happening now


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those banners have been there since Fox bought all of it's ownership of FSN Florida back from Cablevisions's Rainbow Media.
> 
> 
> We've talked on here about how they plan to restructure the teams placing the Magic on FSN Florida and the Devil Rays on Sun Sports making sure places like BHN Orlando have both networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the magic switch would happen next season if it's not happening now



Yeah, I recall reading those posts... just never saw anything elsewhere (BHN website, etc) noting when it would happen... and was curious on the time frame.


Good to see it may be soon... thanks


-Boomer
http://sixhoursofstupid.com


----------



## wegan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowie1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have an 8300hd and it has also forgotten to record some shows, but not others in the past week



Prime time shows for the past two weeks showed a lot of reruns leading up to sweeps week. It might be a repeat conflict with how you set up your recordings.

I believe new shows begin again this coming week.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wegan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Prime time shows for the past two weeks showed a lot of reruns leading up to sweeps week. It might be a repeat conflict with how you set up your recordings.
> 
> I believe new shows begin again this coming week.



Same thing happened to me with Commander in Chief. My 8300HD decided not to record it even though it was a new episode and nothing else was recording at the time. It also wasn't scheduled to record the upcoming episode next week which is also a new episode. I had to cancel the series recording and set it up again to fix the problem. So far it looks like that it was the only show effected for me.


----------



## the64gto

All of my scheduled recordings did not work the last few days. I to had to erase them and then set them again even thought the screen setup indicated they should work??


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wegan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Prime time shows for the past two weeks showed a lot of reruns leading up to sweeps week. It might be a repeat conflict with how you set up your recordings.



I still can't record the ABC evening news even though I set it up to record originals and repeats. I deleted this series recording then set it up again and it still will not record. I also erased and re-entered my series recording of Monk on USA but that will not record either. Everything else (about 4 series) still records fine.


I noticed that when I first re-entered these series recordings, the future shows to be recorded showed up in red in the guide with the REC symbol, just as they should. However, before it got to the time to record, the red and the REC went away. The series recording entry is still there however, but there are no future red REC's now for those shows.


As an experiment I entered a series recording for another news show at a different hour. That works fine every night and the red REC is there for all future occurrences of that show in the guide.


Now I've tried the unplug routine, and erasing and re-entering the series recording, I have nothing else I can think to try. Ideas?


I think I have plenty of drive space, but if someone can point me to the screen that shows that I would be grateful.


----------



## pinkman

Hi folks. I'm at my wits end with this problem. In the early evening hours the pixelation on my HD channels is so bad that I lose several minutes of a 1/2 broadcast. Even the analog channels are grainy.


Brighthouse has been out to my house numerous times with no success. This last time they said the voltage coming into my house was too high. I had this checked by the local electric company and it was within norms.


I'm getting the feeling that they do not know what they are doing or realize there is a problem, but are unwilling to fix it. Is there a solution I should pursue or a test I can run on the signal strength to monitor the strength at night? I'm at a loss.


Thanks.


----------



## the64gto

Concindental or not??? Things seem to be messed up since the time change last Sunday?? I had to re-do two of my scheduled recordings last night.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinkman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi folks. I'm at my wits end with this problem. In the early evening hours the pixelation on my HD channels is so bad that I lose several minutes of a 1/2 broadcast. Even the analog channels are grainy.
> 
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that they do not know what they are doing or realize there is a problem, but are unwilling to fix it. Is there a solution I should pursue or a test I can run on the signal strength to monitor the strength at night? I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I've just discovered that channel 711 on my 8300HD gives access to diagnostic screens, I see error rate and signal level there among other things so you could check these and compare with when it is working.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received a reply today from Steve at BHN. The GSOD is related to a specific new installation project which includes local digital ad insertion on ESPN HD, DIY, Toon Disney, BBC, & G4. BHN would like to extend their apologies for the interruptions and have asked us for any info we can report to speed up the troubleshooting process.



Seems like the random audio/video freezes are gone on ESPN HD - now replaced by audio dropouts on the digital ads.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Concindental or not??? Things seem to be messed up since the time change last Sunday?? I had to re-do two of my scheduled recordings last night.




There is a post in the national 8300 thread indicating a known problem with missed recordings and a daylight savings time change. If your recording parameters required a specific time slot you need to re-enter the recording instructions as many of you have been doing already. This helps to explain why some recordings are missed and others are not.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6491147


----------



## jimmycrank

Barry,


any news on the SW patch for the handshake issues? I remember you said it was pushed back to early Nov.


----------



## Barry928

Jimmy,


The software upgrade is on my list of questions for the CFHDS meeting tomorrow.


----------



## waters

Barry,


Sorry I can't make it to the meeting. If you get a chance, could you ask if they could check the copy protection parameters for ABC HD 1090.


I have a BHN 3250HD box with Firewire output that should allow me to record the networks in HD to my JVC DVHS VCR. I can record 1020 and 1060, but 1090 is copy protected and prevents recording of that channel. Perhaps BHN could copy the settings for 1020 or 1060 over to 1090. This is a long standing problem. (I can see all channels live in HD. The problem is only with recording HD).



Barry, Thanks for expalining the missed recordings on the DVR and how to avoid them at the next DST time change.


----------



## standard141

so wait i dont get it, you need to have an antenna or a dtv box to recieve hd channels? even if you just want basic hd channels?? what if you have a built in hdtv tuner???


----------



## bgall

Well you're in the Bright House Cable thread, so I assume you're a Cable subscriber and want to add HD and the answer to that is you need an HD SmartBox or HD DVR smartbox from brighthouse, those are your only 2 ways to get HD from brighthouse (or the cable card as a 3rd less seeked option)


Now if you have directv, if you want your local channels in HD you'll need to get an antenna for that, but you'll get the Fox HD New York station as well because WOFL is owned by fox.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jermg77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok.. here's the latest set of issues with my SA8300HD. These smell to me like a total failure is near-by.
> 
> 
> -Some recorded programs cannot be played. When I go to the LIST screen, select the program, and select PLAY, I get dumped back to live TV. (specifically, Desperate Housewives last sunday on 1060 and American Dad last sunday on 1135.
> 
> 
> -Last nights Daily Show on Comedy Central recoreded with video ok, entire audio program is digital distortion, same with the fiance's Dr Phil episode (not such a bad thing..)
> 
> 
> -Some recorded programs become corrupt at a later date. I watched last weeks episode of The Office (recorded) first time it was fine, went to watch it again, 3 days later, tons of video freezes, breakups etc....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the hard drive is about to quit on me. I suppose its time to trade the box in, but I don't look forward to reseting all my recording pref's on a new box. Wow... here's an idea... since the boxes are 2 way... why not store all customer settings and pref's locally to BHN, get a new box, download into it and you're good to go... I guess thats a good idea for a product that has a high failure rate.
> 
> 
> I'll say it again,
> 
> 
> i miss my tivo.
> 
> 
> - jerm!
> 
> 
> another thought... maybe people should start pressuring BHN for a better platform.. How about Moxi... interesting read here.. it just won an Emmy!
> 
> http://www.pvrwire.com/2005/09/30/di...-media-center/



ok.. just want to post an update to my above problems... well as it turns out, my 8300HD is in a pedistal with a VCR on top, and glass doors on the front. In that scenario, you could fry an egg on the 8300. I have removed the doors, and the VCR, and almost all of the above problems have subsided. Man, maybe SA should have thought about putting a fan in this little computer... that is what it is... not to mention a computer with a hard drive that spins 24/7.


Its amazing what heat can do.. kinda reminds me of my first DVD player... it was an RCA that would consistantly overheat about 75 min. into a movie.... I would honestly hold it in front of my freezer with the door open for about 5 minutes just so I could finish the damn movie. 'Aint technology great?!?


- jerm!


----------



## RudyT

In the Meeting with Brighthouse Engineering they talked about this problem, all the SA 8300s have a heat problem. if you put it in a closed cabinet or set something on top of it the cable box will over heat become intermittent and then over a few months fail. Brighthouse has tried to get a fan added but the manufacture does not want to do it.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RudyT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the Meeting with Brighthouse Engineering they talked about this problem, all the SA 8300s have a heat problem. if you put it in a closed cabinet or set something on top of it the cable box will over heat become intermittent and then over a few months fail. Brighthouse has tried to get a fan added but the manufacture does not want to do it.



As soon as I got my 8300 I found it got too hot on top of tv, so I added a red metal 5 inch desktop Lakewood fan from Walmart aimed from the side. The fan noise is low, and it keeps the box cool. The fan has a switch so I can turn it off when I want complete silence during a program.


----------



## Barry928

George,


I asked about your 5C problem with WFTV-DT. BHN confirmed the station is flagged correctly and they definitely recognized your name. All I can tell you is I was able to record all the broadcast stations via firewire to my Apple computer with a SA3250.


----------



## jimmycrank

Barry,


So your back from your meeting. Was the new patch or any headway on the handshake issue discussed?


----------



## Barry928

Jimmy,


I am sorry to report that the HDCP issue was discussed at the meeting and BHN reported that more bugs were found in the next software release so they are continuing to delay until further notice.


----------



## obie_fl

Any hints at the possibility of simucasting the analog channels as digital?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any hints at the possibility of simucasting the analog channels as digital?



The CFHDS members who attended the meeting all agreed not to post on the internet any insider information ahead of the BHN announcements. I will say there was lots of good news. 4 more HD channels, larger more reliable hard drives coming with the next generation of SA 8300's, more redundant infrastructure for improved reliability and a big purchase of digital test equipment for all field personnel.


----------



## dall08fan

Well now you are just teasing us by saying you cannot say anything, then telling us about 4 new HD channels, etc.. Can we get a hint on the new channels? Any news on adding more movies to the HD OnDemand channel? So far I have only rented 1 movie from it. If they had more of selection, other then the IMAX films, I would certainly order on a regular basis.


----------



## Barry928

It is not my intention to tease. I am trying to give you as much information as possible without causing problems for BHN marketing. They did mention the HD-VOD channel. It seems the content provider is not able to fill the programming schedule as promised. BHN wants more HD content as much as we do so they are not the problem.


----------



## dall08fan

I wasn't trying to imply you were teasing us on purspose. It was meant sarcastically.


----------



## Animeboy

I figured I'de start in the local thread, since searching has been a needle in haystack.


Currently I have a recording option on my 8300 I set that looks for shows to record by a specifc actor/actress, I set this up a couple of months ago. Went to setup another similair tonight, and the menu option is gone. I'm guessing one of passport 'updates' removed the feature to add new ones? Anyone else notice this, or did I just forget how I did it last time.


Thanks,

Mark


PS. I guess this is my first post since the Tivo Messages all got moved to tivocommunity...


----------



## obie_fl

I'm stuck out of town and could use some good news. Sounds promising though. Historically BHN likes to roll things out near the end of the year so they can sneak the price increases in without us noticing.


----------



## jabristor

Oh Boy I can't wait... I Bet we get: HOME SHOPPING HD and C-SPAN HD


----------



## jabetcha

Maybe even PaintDrying-HD!


----------



## meteor3

I have no insider information, but I would almost guarantee one of the 4 new HD channels will be Universal HD - with NBC Winter Olympic coverage coming up, this will be a nice addition.


----------



## twartacus

the Universal HD makes sense since they had it on there with the US Open a few months ago.


Santa, I would like FSN-Florida-HD. I have been good this year, LOL.


----------



## thericky

I just saw the advertisement at the top of this forum for the additional SATA hard drive to add to the SA 8300 HD. Will this work with an SA 8300 HD with the Passport software? I have programming that I'd love to be able to pull off of my box from BHN.


----------



## waters

It was announced this morning that Cisco Sytems is buying Scientific Atlanta, so I guess we will have to start calling it the Cisco 8300HD.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh Boy I can't wait... I Bet we get: HOME SHOPPING HD and C-SPAN HD




well heres hoping that one of the channels is ESPN2 HD


----------



## JaxFLBear

Tucked in the middle of a free preview news release on the BHN website, it says Universal HD will be on channel 1304 starting 11/23.


----------



## bgall

Looks like BHN will also get NBCU's new Channel Sleuth debuting 1/1 (with an HD simulcast coming later in the year) through a deal time warner struck


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tucked in the middle of a free preview news release on the BHN website, it says Universal HD will be on channel 1304 starting 11/23.



It's there on 1304 this morning! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like BHN will also get NBCU's new Channel Sleuth debuting 1/1 (with an HD simulcast coming later in the year) through a deal time warner struck



Also,


Sleuth is replacing the TV broadcast of Trio.


Trio will go to internet only broadcasting.


----------



## bgall

Quick Question -


Is there still no way to create a custom program guide?


You'd think you'd be able to have a guide with just a list a favorites per say.


Right now the favorites list seems pretty pointless if all it does is you hit a button and it cycles in order. I guess you need to pick a couple and space them out...


----------



## thericky

Universal HD just appeared this weekend and I'd sure love to watch it... if they'd play something other than the same 3 shows over and over.







The PQ is fantastic on this channel. I can't wait for them to air something worth watching.


----------



## rich21

It'll be a long wait; with the exception of 'savages' they are pretty much showing the exact same stuff they did 6 months ago. Wish they would show the 2nd season of BSG,so much better than watching it on the SciFi channel.


bgall,

The Favorites feature seem so archaic compared the the Tivo. On Tivo when favorites are selected favorites you see only favorites in the guide and the up/dn channel buttons only tune those channels.. You also had another layer which allowed you to tune only channels you actually received. Nothing tworse than having to surfing over blank channels.


----------



## Suzook

Barry its Aleic.


I wanted to pass something by you. I am trying to get my system set up with my plasma. Have the commercial 8U panny with an hdmi blade. Connecting my new Pio Elite receiver which is HDMI and HDCP compliant, I cannot get the 8300 dvr box to behave and handshake for a picture and sound. Tech support at bhn wasnt helpful except to set up a service call. No offense but I dont think the tech will have a solution either. Is there someone at BHN you could query this one. I certainly have no problem being a guiney pig on this one..... Btw the receiver is HDMI 1.1 compliant

model VSX-74TXVi


thanks


----------



## Suzook

might know the answer... is the SA 8300 HDMI 1.0 or 1.1?


----------



## Suzook

yup thats the problem the 8300 is 1.0 and the receiver is 1.1 Barry do you know if that delayed patch will include an upgrade to 1.1 or is their a way to disable the HTCP.


----------



## Barry928

Aleic,


I will ask BHN about the digital audio via HDMI and the 1.1 spec. In the mean time I would suggest you run the HDMI cable from the 8300 direct to the Panasonic for the video path and use the coaxial or optical audio from the 8300 to the pioneer for audio. Then go into the advanced settings on the 8300 and change the digital audio output to the 5.1 setting.


----------



## auditech

I am a newbie to both this forum and to HD so please bear with me. I have a couple questions for you guys that you might be able to answer. I just bought a Tosh 46hm95 (will arrive 12-15-05) and I am closing on my new house this tuesday. I want to go with whichever provider is going to give me the best PQ on SD programming as I have witnessed how poor it looks on my tv at the local BB.


1. Is it true that DirectTV will provide better SD picture quality due to being "ALL-Digital" when being compared to BHN analog cable. The fine folks at Best Buy told me that DirectTV is a superior picture to BHN when viewing SD programs. Of course I know that they sell DirectTV there, so I am coming to you guys for the truth.


2. I have heard that using a Cable Card will provide a better picture than the STB, regardless of provider. Any truth to this??


I really appreciate your time and effort guys. My goal is to go with either DTV or BHN right away and would like to avoid switching back and forth. I wish that these nice TV's didn't look as poor as they do on SD programming!


----------



## the64gto

IMHO---I have BHN and can tell you that some SD analog channels at times look pretty bad, at other times some SD analog channels look decent. The digital channels look much better and the HD channels look awesome. It depends on the quality of the program source. i.e. some programs are great while their commercials look horrid. Hopefully some day, BHN may re-broadcast the present day analog channels in digital as well. Since BHN does not have a long term contract, I would give them a shot first.


----------



## rich21

I used to be a D* customer...


For me, the analog channels look better than D*'s overly compressed digital SD channels. The mileage on the analog channels vary by location. Being in a new house might give you an edge for better analog reception. BHN is supposed to move the analog stuff up to the digital tier some day.See if you can look at the picture at a neighbor's house so see how it might look.


The HD on BHN looks way better than D* reduced datarate/reduced resolution HD. That may change if/when D* moves all their stuff to MPEG4. BHN now has more network HD channels than D*.


The local stations look better on the 8300 than they did over the air on the HD Tivo. Rumor has it the Tivo does takes the component output and does a A/D to feed the HDMI (rather than just feeding the digital signal directly to the HDMI) so that may explain it. Nothing more than a rumor mind you. Can't say about the new MPEG4 boxes.


BHN is also cheaper. I do miss the Sunday NFL ticket though...


A cable cards should be equilvent to a cable box with a HDMI connection. Both are digital connections to the TV.


D*'s customer service is definately on the decline.


----------



## auditech

I appreciate your feedback guys. I am moving to deltona, so I have no idea how that will impact PQ. I prefer to go with BHN because I can get my high speed internet and telephone through them all at the same time with one bill.


I just don't want the majority of the TV that I watch to look worse because of it being analog.


Will they automatically give me the latest and greatest as far as the STB goes or do I have to request a certain model or is that even possible??


Thanks again guys.


BTW, how do I know which channels are digital?? I don't believe that I watch anything above channel 72 right now with the exception of G4 tv.


----------



## rich21

If your getting a DVR, the 8300 is the only unit, otherwise ask for the Pace HD box.


Everything above channel 98 is digital. The conversion to digital for the lower tier is gonna happen, just a matter of when. Hopefully soon. If the analog stuff looks bad, you can also keep complaining until they make it better


----------



## auditech

I haven't seen what it will look like in my house on my TV yet, of course. But what I saw at BB today was a football game or two that were SD and they looked like garbage on every HDTV in their little room. Disappointing.


Do you think BHN will let me ask for this PACE model?? I don't have any real interest in the DVR unless it will help deliver a better picture.


What about Dish Network?? They Have the most HD channels and they are cheap. Anyone have experience with them?? I just don't know if they can get local HD programming. I know DTV can get locals for $5 per month extra.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auditech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't seen what it will look like in my house on my TV yet, of course. But what I saw at BB today was a football game or two that were SD and they looked like garbage on every HDTV in their little room. Disappointing.



Welcome, auditech. 

BB (and all retailers) are forced to split the signal until it is unbelievably bad, just so it can be displayed on all the sets in the store. Don't trust what you see (or hear) there...

Maybe go to one of the BHN kiosks in one of the malls. I think they have HD sets set up there, and you can ask to see an SD channel.

Also remember normal viewing distance. If you walk up to a set in the store, you're probably viewing it too close, and seeing all the artifacts you wouldn't normally see at couch distance.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auditech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think BHN will let me ask for this PACE model??



Yes. Ask for the Pace 550. They will confirm that you have an HD set (may ask the model), and that it has YpPbPr (sp?) inputs. As long as there is one in stock in time for your appointment, the tech should be able to bring it. They are not providing DVI/HDMI cables, so if you wish to use that, supply your own. They can be found online very inexpensively. Ask if you need links.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auditech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about Dish Network?? They Have the most HD channels and they are cheap. Anyone have experience with them?? I just don't know if they can get local HD programming. I know DTV can get locals for $5 per month extra.



Sorry, I have no comments on satellite services. I'm very pleased with BHN's HD/SD picture quality, as well as other services.


Good luck, and stick around...

/temple


----------



## DouglasR

Has anybody heard if Brighthouse will be carrying Howard Stern's Indemand channel and if they will be passing it through in HD?


----------



## Suzook

I hope they do as I cant wait to see what he has up his sleeve especially in HD


----------



## Gilley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody heard if Brighthouse will be carrying Howard Stern's Indemand channel and if they will be passing it through in HD?



It's channel 117.


----------



## auditech

templeofdoom,


Thanks for the input. I think you are right about the splitting of all the signal feeds. I went over to my boss' house tonight and saw his plasma running on BHN. It was alot better than BB was showing on their DTV.


I did remember to keep an equal distance from the TV though, as I understood that if you sit too close you will magnify any flaws that do exist. My TV will sit around 12-13 feet from where I sit in my living room and I only bought a 46" dlp.


Regarding the pace box, has anyone noticed a PQ difference with the DVI/HDMI cables over composite?? If it enhances PQ, I will be glad to purchase the cables, as I don't already have component cables anyway. Does the Pace only put out DVI?? My Toshiba only has HDMI so I would need to buy a converter cable if that is the case.


Thanks again for your time. I can't wait till my TV comes in (12-15)


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody heard if Brighthouse will be carrying Howard Stern's Indemand channel and if they will be passing it through in HD?



Like someone else said, it is already available on channel 117. As far as HD goes, they said HD Howard Stern on Demand will be coming in April, the same time as the new Sirius shows will be showing up On Demand.


----------



## scuuder3

i recently had directv and there sd picture was much better than most of the analog channels on bhn. the hd on bhn is much better and has the best selection including local channels. i have a source at bhn that tells me they will make the digital conversion in soon.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Maybe someone can shed some light to what is causing my problems....


I have the Standard Def DVR, I think it is called Explorer 8000. Well a few weeks ago, National Geographic channel became unwatchable, choppy, pixelization, choppy sound. After sveeral box resets and unplugs, no help...


Over the next few weeks this problem spread to over a dozen channels. The problem never happened to analog channels, and never happened to premium channels like HBO, only channels between 100-200.


So BHN sent someone out, and wouldn't you know it, after not working for 3 weeks, and not working an hour before he came out, when he got there, it was all fine.


At any rate he measured signal strength and did a bunch of tests. He said that because of a splitter, the signal is ever so slightly low, and that could be the problem, but he has no idea. However, he said it could be the box, and he swapped me out a new box, same model....


OK, let me also state here, that I have a non DVR Explorer 2200 in the house that has NEVER had this problem, and it is split twice and feeds an old crappy VCR that degrades the signal a lot... never had a problem with it.


So box gets swapped, all is good for one day...


Last night I was watching a movie on Starz. It Freezes, Goes black. I can not get anything at all on any of the Stars channels, or on a couple Cinemax channels. I reset the box, power down, all that. No help. If I keep it on Starz, the box completely locks up, can't change the channel, or power down, even using the buttons on the box itself.


So I went out and removed all splitters to get a signal that the BHN guy said was plenty strong before the last splitter, and still have the same problem. Reboot, no help. Once again, the non DVR box is fine...


I really don't think it is the splitter. The problem happens with or without it, signal quality is very good. If the splitter didn't pass certain frequencies the channels affected wouldn't change. I also got a splitter from BHN, even though my splitter passes the some freqs with identical loss, and still no change...


I think the box is buggy... I am considering getting rid of the DVR.


What do you all think?


----------



## obie_fl

Your original problem sounds like a signal quality issue to me. I'd ask them to put in an amplifier. It also sounds like your new box is worse then the first so maybe get another box too. Keep on them until they get it right, eventually they will send a tech that knows what he is doing but sometimes it takes a couple of calls. The reason you are having trouble with those digital stations and not others is because they are the ones at the highest frequencies ie the first to drop out with a degraded signal.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you all think?



I know it sounds simple, but does the DVR have adequate ventilation?


----------



## ClubSteeler

Another thing... almost anything recorded from a digital channel, usually loses synch between video and audio when the video is several sconds ahead of the audio. Then I need to stop the movie, change the channel, resume watching the movie and all is fine. This happenes usually 3 to 5 times in a 2 hour movie, and once again never happens on the recorded analog channels.


==================


About your reply. I felt the same as you: I was likely losing the highest frequencies.. However, last night when I couldn't get Starz, I removed the splitters and still had the same problem. The tech's measurements out of the wall was plenty high enough before that last splitter.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know it sounds simple, but does the DVR have adequate ventilation?



Ah I thought of that too. No it didn't at first, I used to stack DVDs on top of the box... But for the last week or so it has been clear, and this new box has never had anything sitting on top of it to block air flow..


----------



## Gilley

You might need a replacement line from the BHN connect outside to your house. Some members have gotten improved signal doing that.


----------



## berkleegrad

Greetings All,


I'd like to thank Tim and Janet for allowing us to invade their home for our December CFHDS meeting. What a treat. Arranging to have Darren from DCP present was an added bonus!


Barry, you did great job planning the meeting and arranging the road trip' - great conversation guys!


What an informative event.


Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all who celebrate, -Rick


----------



## Gilley

I would also like to thank Tim, Janet, Barry and Darren for a great CFHDS field trip and learning experience. Janet and Tim were such gracious hosts to let a crowd of 15 or so invade their home. The food was fantastic too! I knew that field trip would cost me a lot of money in the end because I now want to scrap my current HT and build a new one.


----------



## formerly HTbuph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gilley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I knew that field trip would cost me a lot of money in the end because I now want to scrap my current HT and build a new one.



That is what Janet calls being a bad influence!







I had a friend in grad school that Janet said was a bad influence on me....I'm just continuing the practice.....


I'm glad you guys enjoyed yourselves! We were glad to have y'all visit!


----------



## Barry928

Thanks to everyone who attended the meeting and special thanks to our hosts Tim and Janet. We all had many questions answered by Darren Kammer of Design Cinema Privee and departed the meeting inspired to build a dedicated home theater.


In other news Steve at BHN would like to offer up Passport Echo 1.8.112 to those on the AVS BHN thread who have specific HDMI HDCP issues. BHN has delayed time and time again on downloading the new code to all 8300s and they would like to at least see if it will help anyone on the list who would like to try it. All Steve needs is the MAC address from the box to do a targeted download.


Send me an email with your name and MAC address to receive the beta software. The MAC address number is printed on the barcode label on the back of the box. You will see 3 sets of numbers on the label. It is the one in the top row. The other way to see the MAC address is inside the 8300 service menu on the first page.


----------



## dkammer

CFHDS,


It was my pleasure to be there Saturday...I had a good time meeting all of you even though I was backed against the wall by the Question Firing Squad!!







Seriously, you seem like a good group of very dedicated enthusiasts...nice to be around people who geek out about this stuff as much as I do!


Tim and Janet were fantastic hosts and it was the first time I'd ever been invited to watch a whole movie in a theater I had calibrated! (would it be self-serving to say War of the Worlds sounded GREAT?)


It was a lot of fun...I'll let you know when I make it to Orlando again.


Darren


----------



## Doctor52

I got up around 4 am this morning. 1329 ESPN-HD was not coming in, yet the other HD cable channels were, and my DireTV box was receiving 73 ESPN-HD. Is somethging wrong with Brighthous ESPN-HD?


----------



## rich21

ESPN-HD (1329) is coming in fine here.


I'd also like to express my thanks to Tim and Janet for hosting the Dec met and to Darren for putting up with all our questions. Enjoyed the demo and learned a lot from Tim and Darren.


Now I need a new house...


----------



## jimmycrank

I will offer up my mac address as soon as i get to the back of my box. I'd love to get back to my HDMI cable.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctor52* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got up around 4 am this morning. 1329 ESPN-HD was not coming in, yet the other HD cable channels were, and my DireTV box was receiving 73 ESPN-HD. Is somethging wrong with Brighthous ESPN-HD?



I tuned to 1329 on a brand new out of the box SA8300HD and find that it is choppy and unwatchable. All other HD channels are working fine.


Just tuned back to 1329 and it is fine. Must be an intermittent problem.


----------



## Deric

so is there any news on FSN Florida coming to Bright House? It would be nice to see some Devil Rays or Marlins games this year since they are all blacked out on the MLB-EI package since Orlando is "local" to Miami and Tampa


----------



## jermg77

Can someone refresh me on entering the service menu in an 8300hd? "search" is turning up nothing, and I don't have time to comb the 75 pages of this thread,..










- jerm!


----------



## rich21

Here's a link to for the secret codes for the 8300
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ps#post4547722


----------



## Suzook

Does anyone have suggestions for a good (but inexpensive) Remote Extender for the SA 8300HD? I have to put it in my cabinet and need one. The Jensen model I bought at BB STINKS. I am going to try the Terk next. SA makes one for the 8300 but BHN has to order it and my calls to customer service there yielded no results.


Thanks


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for a good (but inexpensive) Remote Extender for the SA 8300HD? I have to put it in my cabinet and need one. The Jensen model I bought at BB STINKS. I am going to try the Terk next. SA makes one for the 8300 but BHN has to order it and my calls to customer service there yielded no results.
> 
> Thanks



Well, to indirectly answer your question, if you're at all considering a universal/programmable/all-in-one remote, now would be a good time to choose one that is integrated with or has an add-on that does the extending. Some allow the remote to run in RF, and then in front of the device convert it to infrared.


Last I looked, there was one for the various Pronto models. May not fit your definition of inexpensive, though...


Also, be cautious of putting the 8300 in a cabinet, make sure it is well-ventilated. Those hard drives tend to die prematurely when they get too hot.


Good luck,

/temple


----------



## Suzook

I should have one of these arriving on my doorstep in a day or two. So now I need to see if there is a repeater that will work with it. The dvr is in a cabinet by itself with ventilation in the back so hopefully it will be ok. I wish BHN had some new equipment coming and a smaller dvr. Why do these things have to be so big


----------



## Suzook

It looks like the base station MF-250 might take care of this option for me. Ah more toys to figure out how to use


----------



## barrygordon

Has anybody done an A/B compare between Sat TV (Directv) and digital cable (e.g. Brighthouse networks). I really mean A/B flipping between the two (same channel, same Video Display) rapidly. I know it is subjective but what are the opinions.


----------



## Justin149

Barry,


I Just recieved the update from Steve. My TV now works with HDMI with no bugs yet. Thanks alot. I hace a Toshiba cinema series 65HX.


THANKS!!!


----------



## GoBig

Just got the update last night as well. Works great I can now use HDMI and the DD coax output to my Recvier. I have a Sony 50XBR1. Thank you Steve and Barry! I now can hook my DVD player to my new TV via component.


My only question is why the delay? This update works great!


----------



## Suzook

and where can I get it


----------



## Barry928

The software update gives you passport version 1.8.112 which includes a fix for HDCP handshake problems and depending how old your 8300 is also adds the digital audio output select switch.


Steve is getting these done fast so everyone who asked for the update is already active this morning. Give it a whirl.


----------



## GoBig

Any update on the SATA port?


----------



## Suzook

How do I reguest the update?


----------



## Barry928

For everyone who missed the instructions on the last page for the update please read this post.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6671728


----------



## Gator1

I have an HDTV on order. I currently have Directv and Brighthouse cable (basic not digital package) . I plan to go with Brighthouse for HDTV reception. I also have RoadRunner. My question is when I get the HDTV DVR do they use the existing cable connections or do they have to install something different for HDTV?


I do have one current problem with my cable reception. Most of the channels have a little snow while my locals on Directv are very clear. Will they improve with digital or will they need to install an amp or something to improve the quality??


----------



## mav52

NEwbie here, how do you verify the software version on the 8300 ?


Thanks


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an HDTV on order. I currently have Directv and Brighthouse cable (basic not digital package) . I plan to go with Brighthouse for HDTV reception. I also have RoadRunner. My question is when I get the HDTV DVR do they use the existing cable connections or do they have to install something different for HDTV?
> 
> 
> I do have one current problem with my cable reception. Most of the channels have a little snow while my locals on Directv are very clear. Will they improve with digital or will they need to install an amp or something to improve the quality??



Your exisiting house cable will be used if it is RG6. The coax will go from the wall to your HD DVR. Then they will run component cables (they will provide) to your TV.


Your cable channels 2-99 are analog, not digital. They are not as clear as the digital channels, but you should not see "snow". Something is wrong and brighthouse should fix this problem if there is snow.


If your HDTV is a very large screen, you'll see a big difference in pictures quality between the digital and analog channels, however you'll also see a poor quality on the DirecTV locals and other over compressed SD channels.


My TV has numerous settings and I can optimize them so that the analog channels look pretty good from viewing distance. Hopefully, BHN will start simulcasting locals and other top channels on the digital tier.


One thought, since you are getting HD from BHN, you can always watch the locals on the HD channel, even if it is a SD broadcast. This, I believe, will have a very clear all digital picture, but you'll have to stretch the picture to fit the screen, or watch it with the borders showing.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mav52* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NEwbie here, how do you verify the software version on the 8300 ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You can look in the service menu with the tips and tricks instructions posted earliar in the thread or just look to see if you new features like the digital audio select switch. You most likely have version 1.8.103 unless you requested the update and received beta version 1.8.112.


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry - I still have 1.8.095. Sjould I have something later??


----------



## Jefihearu

Ditto to Steve and Barry- Update recieved and HDMI channel switching & audio out is working now!Thankyou thankyou


----------



## kheald

Barry,


I sent my MAC address to you yesterday. Any idea on how long it will be for the update?


Thanks!!


----------



## SimpleSimon

kheald,


I too request the update yesterday. Check your software version and have 1.8.112. Still not working with my Pioneer receiver. Something else to research....


Thank you Barry and Steve!


SimpleSimon


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV has numerous settings and I can optimize them so that the analog channels look pretty good from viewing distance. Hopefully, BHN will start simulcasting locals and other top channels on the digital tier.


*OK, what settings to you find best for SD channels on a digital TV (Plasma or LCD).*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thought, since you are getting HD from BHN, you can always watch the locals on the HD channel, even if it is a SD broadcast. This, I believe, will have a very clear all digital picture, but you'll have to stretch the picture to fit the screen, or watch it with the borders showing.


*I find that on my Sharp Aquos the stretch mode looks OK, but on my DELL LCD the SD channels and non HDTV digital channels look better in gray bar. The stretcher makes people look too bloated!*


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry - I still have 1.8.095. Sjould I have something later??




No, I believe .095 is the last wide release version for BHN in Central Florida. Some people who picked up a newer rev 2 hardware 8300 got the .103 software. The beta rev .112 is only useful for helping people with DHCP handshake problems or digital audio issues with hdmi.


I read about a bug today in the national thread. It describes the 8300 digital audio switching to 2.0 PCM by itself to play the alert tone you hear sometimes when you have a scheduling conflict. It seems the 8300 fails to return the audio to your preference so you need to go back into the advanced menu and re-select 5.1.


----------



## auditech

Hey Guys,


Finally my tv arrived last night (Tosh 46hm95) and it looks excellent!!!! Tommorow BH should be out to install my HD service, just in time for some HD football this weekend. Very excited and just wanted to share it with you guys. I have been reading and posting on this forum for the past 4 weeks and now I finally am able to enjoy what all the discussions are about.


----------



## Gator1

Anyone know the lead time to get HDTV with DVR hooked up from Brighthouse in the Orlando area?


----------



## SimpleSimon

Barry,


After receiving the 1.8.112 update, I am still having the same issue of HDCP syncing. The 8300 power light flicker (blinks very rapidly) and 1080i light will blink once every 4 seconds or so. I tried both HMDI "AMP" and "Through" on receiver without luck. Although, changing back to AMP and I can briefly see the message about using the component cables on the Panny.


Pioneer VXS-74TXVi Elite receiver

Panasonic TH-50PHDUK


I'm not sure if I have an equipment issue or the update is not working with the Elite.


Thank you


----------



## Barry928

I assume you are using hdmi from both the 8300 to the pioneer and from the pioneer to the panasonic. If you run the hdmi cable from the 8300 to the panasonic directly then does it start working?


----------



## SimpleSimon

Thanks for your reponse. I excluded to mention that HDMI cables are used from the 8300 to the Pioneer and from the Pioneer to the Panasonic. Yes, the HDMI works perfectly when bypassing the Pioneer using HDMI.


----------



## Barry928

I keep seeing this phrase pop up in your pioneer owners manual "HDMI connection may not allow transmission of copyright protected material depending on the capability of the signal source".


You need to call pioneer and ask them if this receiver is capable of passing an HDCP encypted video signal via hdmi.


----------



## jimmycrank

Barry,


Did you pass on my IP? I haven't seen the patch update yet. Thanks man.


----------



## Barry928

You were in the third group and I have since sent the fourth group. Steve must busy again.


----------



## Robert Bowden

Im new to all this. Is this cable card that brighthouse is advertising for your tv or the computer? Anybody using it? Whats the scoop?


----------



## Robert Bowden

And another question, anybody know what channels are broadcast without the super secret encoder ring? I am looking into doing the home theatre pc thing and am just curious what HD channels I might get that are not encrypted. I understand the local channels are good to go, but what about Discovery HD?


----------



## bgall

None, which is a violation of FCC Regulations, hopefully someone with more time and energy can fight this issue.


----------



## Robert Bowden

so, I guess that means that a firewire connection from my set top box to my computer will pretty much do nothing for me?


----------



## bgall

Oh you mentioned encryption so I thought you were talking about the QAM signal.


As far as their firewire box, I'm pretty sure it works like it's suppossed to


----------



## Robert Bowden

thanks bgall. Anybody know anything about these brighthouse cable cards. Are they for the tv or the pc?


----------



## the64gto

 http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/custome...CableCard.aspx


----------



## jermg77

Barry, I received the update.. thanks for your hard work around here!


What I have noticed since the update, is that I prefer the component signal over the HDMI. My set is a Sony KDF-55WF655 RP-LCD. I would think that being a digital set, HDMI would be the way to go, but the contrast is clearly better via component. I even re-tweaked the set via HDMI with the INHD HD test patterns. It seems that there is much less detail in dark scenes.


Anyone want to weigh in?


-jerm!


----------



## Robert Bowden

64 GTO,


thanks for the link. However, my question still remains: Are the calbe cards for the tv or the pc. The customer website says "works in conjunction" with a digital cable ready tv. I'm inclined to think that it means that it fits in a slot in the back of the tv. However, "in conjunction" is kind of vague to me. Anybody using one?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jermg77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, I received the update.. thanks for your hard work around here!
> 
> 
> What I have noticed since the update, is that I prefer the component signal over the HDMI. My set is a Sony KDF-55WF655 RP-LCD. I would think that being a digital set, HDMI would be the way to go, but the contrast is clearly better via component. I even re-tweaked the set via HDMI with the INHD HD test patterns. It seems that there is much less detail in dark scenes.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to weigh in?
> 
> 
> -jerm!



I just did an ISF calibration yesterday on the same Sony that you own and the hdmi cleary showed more resolution. Component softened the image when switching back and forth. The inputs have seperate user memories for picture controls so perhaps you are crushing black detail on the hdmi setting. Set the hdmi input for PRO>WARM>and all user on/off choices to OFF with all user settings in the default position.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Bowden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 64 GTO,
> 
> 
> thanks for the link. However, my question still remains: Are the calbe cards for the tv or the pc. The customer website says "works in conjunction" with a digital cable ready tv. I'm inclined to think that it means that it fits in a slot in the back of the tv. However, "in conjunction" is kind of vague to me. Anybody using one?




Is this the info you are looking for?

http://www.audioholics.com/news/pres...ARDXbox360.php


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Bowden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so, I guess that means that a firewire connection from my set top box to my computer will pretty much do nothing for me?




Is the firewire port from the SA8300HD active? I though it wasn't.


----------



## Robert Bowden

dunno,


I have the pace box right now, which has no fire wire port. I guess I just assumed they would have a box with the fire wire port active.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just did an ISF calibration yesterday on the same Sony that you own and the hdmi cleary showed more resolution. Component softened the image when switching back and forth. The inputs have seperate user memories for picture controls so perhaps you are crushing black detail on the hdmi setting. Set the hdmi input for PRO>WARM>and all user on/off choices to OFF with all user settings in the default position.




Thanks for the tips Barry. I've been tweaking all day, and I'm sorry to say that I have not seen any improvement in black levels. I think "crush" is an understatement with my black levels and HDMI. I do see a small improvement in resolution, but with that comes a more noticable gain in noise on SD content (esp. recorded analog) Maybe I'll have to pony up at some point for you to calibrate my set.. but until then.. component it is.


- jerm!


----------



## Justin149

Barry and Steve,


Ever since i received the software update certain strange things have been happening with my box. When I turn it off sometimes it freaks out and turns on and off very rapidly for 20 seconds. Also it messes with my TV by not picking the appropriate screen size as well when i change between different resolutions.

By all means if this is what I have to deal with to use my DVI cable I definitely can deal with it.


Anyone else experiencing similar issues?


Justin


----------



## Barry928

Justin,


Go into advanced settings and make sure the 480i resolution is turned OFF. If that is not the problem go ahead and reboot the 8300 by holding down the power button on the front panel until the display shows "boot".


----------



## Robert Bowden

Hi folks,


After struggeling with trying to get to the service menu on the SA 8300hd, I just found out (through searching and reading) that you cannot access it on Brighthouse's boxes, correct? Here is whats happening: My folks bought a samsung 42 inch dlp and now have it connected to the 8300HD. High Def looks great, but SD doesn't fill the screen. Can't I pass the signal through to the tv somehow? The settings menu shows 1080i coming out of the box. In order to have the best pic at HD and SD, what else should I enable? It is hooked up via component, soon to be hdmi. I think the native resolution on the tv is 720P.


Thanks


----------



## Barry928

When you say "doesn't fill the screen" Do you mean you can't stretch 4:3 content to fill the 16:9 screen?


There are no controls in the service menu to help you. Have you tried pushing the pound # key on the 8300 remote?


----------



## Robert Bowden

yep, can't sretch the standard 4x3 to 16x9. I've tried using the zoom feature on the remote and it cuts off parts of their heads, etc.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Ugh.. It's happening again... Can't get certain channels on my SD DVR. 412,288-294 and others... Just black screen, then the box locks up and reboots.


I've reset the box, removed all splitters.


Also the analog reception is all of a sudden a lot worse. Ch2 is horrible. Some days it's fine, some worse. BHN came out a month ago, found no problems, measured signal level, all fine, but gave me a new box anyway.. 3 days later couldn't get the Starz channels again.


Put a signal amplifier on, no change.


I am really getting close to going back to DirecTV, but don't want to.


I have no idea what is going on..... This now, for the first time ever, I am having similar problems in the bedroom on the non-DVR box.. It's a new house, I would think the input feed is good.... Only the one splitter that BHN put in.


----------



## Barry928

BHN will fix anything they can find. If you can provide the clues it would help to move the process forward quickly. For signal strength tracing do all the tv's have a bad ch 2 or just some? Does your neighbor have the same problem or just you? Does the weather affect the good or bad days? Does the problem come and go so that the BHN tech can't see or measure a problem?


Try and escalate your problem farther up the line and be sure to mention it is an intermintent problem.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Bowden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yep, can't sretch the standard 4x3 to 16x9. I've tried using the zoom feature on the remote and it cuts off parts of their heads, etc.



This problem is a little tricky because the broadcaster is placing 4:3 SD content inside a 1080i HD wrapper so both the cable box and display think they are receiving HD 1080i and lock into the HD mode. The only way around this problem is to run an additional s-video cable from the 8300 to a separate input on the display and use the displays stretch feature.


----------



## Robert Bowden

I will give that a try, thanks. Strange though... I have the same type of tv at my house, with the pace box and the SD channels look fine in 16:9. And the only difference in the setup (other than the box of course) is I run mine through DVI.


----------



## Gilley

I prefer to watch 4:3 material with bars on the side on my Samsun DLP set. There is no concern for burn in. I prefer to not have people look stretched.


I imagine the DLP probably has a better scaler than the 8300 box (someone correct me if I am wrong) so you should disable 480i and allow everything else to pass through. My Samsun DLP cannot accept 480i over component, but later models may have fixed this.


----------



## GoBig

I hate the grey bars that the 8300 outputs and I used to think that I was forced to live with them. But I figure a way around it. If you have 480p or 480i enabled you can put the 8300 in 16x9 mode with 4x3 material set to stretch and then put your TV in Normal(Sony's name for 4x3 mode). This will take the streched 4x3 from the cable box and squeeze it back to 4x3 mode. Voila! I was so happy when I figured this out and I figured I would share it here since we are talking about aspect modes. It can be a bit hokey some times when the box tries to out smart you and put the grey bars back up. Just use the # key on the remote. Oh and the Guide will looked squished, but it is totaly worth it as a work around until BH gives us a Black Bar option.


This works for Component and HDMI for 4x3 material.



Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh and the Guide will looked squished, but it is totaly worth it as a work around until BH gives us a Black Bar option.
> 
> 
> This works for Component and HDMI for 4x3 material.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone.



Yeah, I figured this workaround out a little while back too, and it definitely helps when watching 4:3.


Does anybody know if there are any plans in the future to offer a Black Bar option on these boxes?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shozbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if there are any plans in the future to offer a Black Bar option on these boxes?



I sent the black bar feature request in twice along with a list of other features. Steve at BHN passed the list on to both SA and Pioneer. I should mention that Pioneer is no longer writing the Echo Passport software and the new company name is Aptiv.

http://www.pioneerdigital.com/passpo...ssportecho.asp


----------



## DC_Rectifier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justin149* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry and Steve,
> 
> 
> Ever since i received the software update certain strange things have been happening with my box. When I turn it off sometimes it freaks out and turns on and off very rapidly for 20 seconds. Also it messes with my TV by not picking the appropriate screen size as well when i change between different resolutions.
> 
> By all means if this is what I have to deal with to use my DVI cable I definitely can deal with it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing similar issues?
> 
> 
> Justin



Justin, I have also experienced the rapid "on and off" cycle when turning off the SA8300 since the firmware update (thanks for the update Barry & Steve). It doesn't happen all the time, in fact maybe only about 20% of the time. I usually just reboot, and it doesn't seem to cause any other issues other than reverting back to the default channel. I originally thought it may be my Logitech Harmony H688 remote, but I don't think so anymore.


The HDMI to HDMI connection seems to be working well on my Sony KP51WS520 CRT projection TV. I do notice random white dots (not the normal noise / pixelation I'm used to) every now and then; I don't remember seeing that over component. Perhaps it is the $1.99 HDMI cable I got on Ebay (which actually seems nice quality by physical appearance).


----------



## jimmycrank

Ok so I've had the HDMI to HDMI working for a week now and here are my results.


The grey screen of death from before is no longer an issue for me. I can switch between channels regardless of resolution or audio output and never get the grey screen.


I still experience long "load times" (5-7 secs before a picture shows) when i change a channel and its output is different (going from 1080i to 720p, 480 to 720, etc etc.) I don't know if its the tv scaler or the dvr/tv combo. The only fix i have is to force the dvr to send 720p. That seems to be working fine.


I have my tv speakers off and my audio sent directly to my receiver to a 5.1 setup. When I initially set up the tv after the patch i was experiencing sound coming out of only one speaker on certain channels. However, after a couple days, it seems those problems are gone. I don't know if BH did something on their end, but I did nothing on mine and they worked their way out. I will continue to search for the single speaker channels and let you know if the issue arises again.


This next bit is subjective. There seems to be a volume difference if i choose audio output of Dolby versus HDMI. HDMI is louder and seems to even out all of the channel audio (the whole one channel being louder/quieter than others). I don't know what the difference between the two is and im not sure what is going on.


And this is really strange. I choose HDMI for my audio output, but i have the tv speakers off. I send audio through my digital cable directly to my receiver. I would think that if HDMI was chosen I'd get no audio, but sure enough I get it. As I do when I select Dolby. I leave it on HDMI and keep my tv speakers off due to the volume balance I wrote about above.


My setup is as follows...

SA 8300HD

Samusung 4674 DLP connected to DVR via HDMI

Harmon Kardon 335 connected to DVR via digital rca


hope this helps.


----------



## jawzilla

Hello All,


First time poster....... I think I've looked all throught this tread but still have not come up with an answer. I Just installed the the SA-8300HD and when I picked it up, I asked if they had one with the firewire or IEEE-1394 ports physically there and activated and was told they did not. I have a MITSUBISHI WS-55513 connected to it via component and I'm really impressed with the (perceived anyway) PQ vs. the PACE 550P I had before. I have a HDMI-to-DVI cable on order so I can't wait for that. Anyway, my question is, does anyone have a 8300HD with the firewire ports installed and activated from BHN in Central Florida?


Since my MITSU only has 1 DVI input but has multiple firewire ports, I was hoping to be able to use the firewire port on the 8300HD to the MITSU and use the DVI connection from a yet unpurchased Universal DVD player. Is this even possible?


Thanks Jeff


----------



## waters

As far as I know there are no 8300HD's with active firewire in this area. For customers who request a Firewire output, Brighthouse is supplying a 3250HD. I use one to record programs to a DVHS VCR.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I know there are no 8300HD's with active firewire in this area. For customers who request a Firewire output, Brighthouse is supplying a 3250HD. I use one to record programs to a DVHS VCR.



I have a brand new 3250HD that I just picked up at the BH office. Are you saying I can hookup a FW based PVR to it? Are there any?


----------



## RudyT

Some people use the 3250HD to firewire direct to TV (Mits TVs).

Some use it to record HD on the JVC DVHS recorders.

A few brave soles have figured out how to record the firewire data on their PC.

Mits was talking about releasing a firewire PVR several years ago but to the best of my knowledge no firewire PVR has made it to market.


----------



## rolltide1017

Does anyone know if BHN has any plans to carry NGCHD (National Geographic HD) when it launches in early 2006? On the same line are there any plans for them to carry the MTV HD channel, I think it launches Jan. 16th (don't really care about that one too much, would just love to see BHN add as many HD channels as possible). Discovery HD is probably my favortie HD channel but I like NGC and The History Channel more so I'd love to see NGCHD added and hopefully THC will go HD soon as well.


----------



## bgall

Yes, Time Warner/BHN has an agreement to carry NGCHD, on systems that have room of course, and I think CFL shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## DKubicki

Barry,

I am having issues with ESPN HD causing the box to freeze. After the freeze a reboot is needed. It appears to happen only during the commercials. And only the commercials that are not 4:3. You get a couple of green bars then the freeze. My original 8300HD rebooted but I picked up a new one today since I didn't see any one else having the issue and the new box just freezes. You can't even power cycle the box with the power button you have to unplug it then all is well. I have not had this issue on any other channels. Its weird that this only happens during the commercials and even more strange that it happens only on the 16:9 commercials. Barry any insight would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Barry928

When you say it freezes only on the 16:9 commercials is it possible that those commercials are the local ads inserted by BHN locally? If so, the problem might be on their end. Has anyone else had this problem?


Everyone,

I have been getting reports of a bad batch of new 8300's. BHN is aware of the problem and working to sort the bad ones out of the system. We had one AVS member who went through 3 boxes to get a good one. The member had a weird problem where 2 of his HD channels would dropout and go away for hours at a time.


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say it freezes only on the 16:9 commercials is it possible that those commercials are the local ads inserted by BHN locally? If so, the problem might be on their end. Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> I have been getting reports of a bad batch of new 8300's. BHN is aware of the problem and working to sort the bad ones out of the system. We had one AVS member who went through 3 boxes to get a good one. The member had a weird problem where 2 of his HD channels would dropout and go away for hours at a time.



Yeah,

They are the local car dealership commercials, it just seems weird and it is very easy to reproduce.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DKubicki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> They are the local car dealership commercials, it just seems weird and it is very easy to reproduce.



If you have read this thread for quite a while you remember the GSOD which was caused by a problem with switching in the local advertisement. It would help to confirm the cause if more than one person would report the same issue.


I am very excited about the upcoming January announcements at BHN for HD channels, internet speed and new features/services.


----------



## PeterShipp

Robert, Don't know if your problem was solved but it sounds like the box is set for a 4:3 tv. To check click settings, click A and go down to screen format and make sure it's 16:9. That's what gives you the stretch option vs just zoom.


----------



## auditech

Anyone having any issue's with the Dolphin's game on 1060?? There is alot of artifacts/macroblocking on my Toshiba DLP. I don't have this problem on other stations. I also have trouble with the sound on this channel. Is it possible that I need an amplifier for just this one station???


----------



## Butch32940

I live in area code 32940 and I lose the ESPH HD pix almost everytime there is a break. I've tried both HDMI input and component input and get the problem on each. Anyone else experiencing difficulties?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butch32940* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in area code 32940 and I lose the ESPH HD pix almost everytime there is a break. I've tried both HDMI input and component input and get the problem on each. Anyone else experiencing difficulties?



Something similar happens to me but I don't consider it loosing the picture. The screen goes blank for a few seconds during the local ads because my TV is switching scan rates. This is normal for my TV when switching between scan rates, maybe that is what is happening to yours.


----------



## rich21

I suspect that the local commercials BHN adds in are only in 480i.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auditech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having any issue's with the Dolphin's game on 1060?? There is alot of artifacts/macroblocking on my Toshiba DLP. I don't have this problem on other stations. I also have trouble with the sound on this channel. Is it possible that I need an amplifier for just this one station???



Not a single problem during the Dolphins game for me...


Are you using splitters and anything like that? Make sure they can pass high enough frequencies through, and make sure you don't have more than one before your tv.. each splitter can be like a 3.5 dB drop.


Remove splitters where possible and see if the problem goes away. If it does the splitter is wither dropping your signal too much, or not passing the highest frequencies. Get a top of the line splitter than can pass up to 2GHz or more and try again. Then you'll know if this is your problem... (I could be wrong with I think cable maxes out at 1.1 GHz)...


----------



## Barry928

DKubicki,

I started watching the ESPN-HD feed and noticed the scan rate change when the local breaks where switched into the feed. The 8300 did not lock up and it looks like no one else is getting a lock up. It could still be a BHN problem only in your area so I need you to post a zip code. Go ahead and schedule BHN to come and swap out the 8300 for a new box but make sure to test it on every HD channel before they leave so you do not get a defective box.


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DKubicki,
> 
> I started watching the ESPN-HD feed and noticed the scan rate change when the local breaks where switched into the feed. The 8300 did not lock up and it looks like no one else is getting a lock up. It could still be a BHN problem only in your area so I need you to post a zip code. Go ahead and schedule BHN to come and swap out the 8300 for a new box but make sure to test it on every HD channel before they leave so you do not get a defective box.




Barry,

I live in zip code 32714. I will have a tech come out and I will post the results. FYI on Saturday I swapped out the box at the Altamonte office and this box just freezes and does not reboot. The new box also has the updated software for the digital audio the old box was one of the original boxes that I got in the first couple weeks the 8300 was released. So the software differences might explain the differences in behavior.


----------



## jimmycrank

After watching the florida/iowa game on espn HD, I had to come here to post a few disturbing trends I've been seeing over the past couple days. The box froze up a couple times during the broadcast as well as completely rebooted a couple times. When it froze up, it seemed during the commercials and one of two things would happen. Either it would freeze with some green bar garbage or it would just freeze on a still frame. Either would require me to remove the power cord as the power button or the remote had no effect. A couple times the box rebooted out of nowhere and I once had the box simply reboot during the broadcast itself (no commercial changes). This has happened a couple times during the past week, but it didn't bother me much. When it occurs during a football game, I get pretty annoyed which is why I'm here posting this.


Zip code is 32746


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After watching the florida/iowa game on espn HD, I had to come here to post a few disturbing trends I've been seeing over the past couple days. The box froze up a couple times during the broadcast as well as completely rebooted a couple times. When it froze up, it seemed during the commercials and one of two things would happen. Either it would freeze with some green bar garbage or it would just freeze on a still frame. Either would require me to remove the power cord as the power button or the remote had no effect. A couple times the box rebooted out of nowhere and I once had the box simply reboot during the broadcast itself (no commercial changes). This has happened a couple times during the past week, but it didn't bother me much. When it occurs during a football game, I get pretty annoyed which is why I'm here posting this.
> 
> 
> Zip code is 32746




Barry,

This is exactly the same behavior that I am experiencing.


Zip Code 32714


----------



## Barry928

OK, with 2 people having the same problem I will report this to Steve.


----------



## auditech

clubsteeler,


I am not aware of any splitters. BHN did the install and it is a brand new home. All of my other channels are great but I have had problems only with channel 1060. I have had audio problems with that channel in the past and it appears intermittant. Saturday and Sunday I also had problems with the picture as well as audio. It sometimes takes a minute or two to "lock" on to the audio and I can watch my reciever flashing the digital logo on and off untill the audio is heard.


Barry, any ideas??


----------



## Barry928

Don Coy had a very similar problem to yours and his turned out to be a bad coax cable between the wall and the 8300. Otherwise you can try swapping boxes to see if the 8300 is at fault or you got one of the bad batch new boxes.


----------



## twartacus

OK, I did get the HDMI and Audio update last week or so... THANKS!


My question... (it seems like I have to choose one option. Am I missing something or is this how it is) -


1 - Digital Audio Out - if I choose this, the box delivers digital audio to my stereo FINALLY!!!







, but the TV gets no audio.


2 - HDMI - if I choose this, the box delivers sound to the TV and stereo... but no digital audio to either. Seems like 2 channel audio (like before the update).


I would prefer to have digital audio to the stereo AND allow the TV to have some sort of audio also. Makes it confusing for the mrs. too who constantly wonders why the TV has no sound... since I leave the digital audio selected all the time.


Any ideas? Was there an error in the update? THANKS AGAIN THOUGH! I finally can watch movies in HD and Digital Audio!


----------



## GoBig

Does anyone else have this problem?


Occasionaly(couple of times a week) My TV(Sony 50XBR1) will loose sync with the HDMI interface and repeatedly try to resync forever. When this happens the TV will show a picture for a second then go blank for a second then show a picture..then go blank..repeats forever.


If I switch to a Component I do not have this issue. To fix the problem I reset the 8300. This is very anoying. I hope that they are able to fix this soon. I am guessing that it is an HDCP issue but it may also have something to do with the local comercial inserts that BHN is experimenting with. I love paying to be a Beta tester


----------



## auditech

Barry,


I am not sure that I have the 8300 box, I thought that was the dvr model. I have what appears to be a new box, non-pace and non-dvr. So it is possible to have a box problem that only occurs on one channel huh?? I guess I will make an appointment to have a tech come out. The only thing that I hope doesn't get in the way is that it is erratic in nature.


----------



## property33

Ocoee, 34761. 8300HD DVR, Sony Xv34BR910 with HDMI to DVI adapter.

INfrequently, I'd get the referenced error, telling me to switch to YPrPb thingy. You'd quickly press/release the power button when it was on 'cable', it would pop on okay after a brief delay.

Tonight (1/3/06), around 6:10PM, using the numbers on the remote I tried to switch to 1090 from 1020. All of a sudden it went to that error, the old workaround won't work, multiple re-boots both using the power button on unit and unpluggin same don't solve the problem. Once, 1020 (that's the power on channel) tried to pop on intermintently but now it's 'all error'

Jim

Edit: Switched to the YPrPb feed from box to TV, I'm getting the same error even though I'm already on that feed. Jim

Edit2: Staying on the YPrPb feed, unplugged the unit, it came back on. I won't switch back to the HDMI until I hear from some of ya'll. I've got all 4 resolutions enabled on the box. Jim


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> Occasionaly(couple of times a week) My TV(Sony 50XBR1) will loose sync with the HDMI interface and repeatedly try to resync forever. When this happens the TV will show a picture for a second then go blank for a second then show a picture..then go blank..repeats forever.
> 
> 
> If I switch to a Component I do not have this issue. To fix the problem I reset the 8300. This is very anoying. I hope that they are able to fix this soon. I am guessing that it is an HDCP issue but it may also have something to do with the local comercial inserts that BHN is experimenting with. I love paying to be a Beta tester



Try switching OFF the 480i resolution to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ocoee, 34761. 8300HD DVR, Sony Xv34BR910 with HDMI to DVI adapter.
> 
> INfrequently, I'd get the referenced error, telling me to switch to YPrPb thingy. You'd quickly press/release the power button when it was on 'cable', it would pop on okay after a brief delay.
> 
> Tonight (1/3/06), around 6:10PM, using the numbers on the remote I tried to switch to 1090 from 1020. All of a sudden it went to that error, the old workaround won't work, multiple re-boots both using the power button on unit and unpluggin same don't solve the problem. Once, 1020 (that's the power on channel) tried to pop on intermintently but now it's 'all error'
> 
> Jim
> 
> Edit: Switched to the YPrPb feed from box to TV, I'm getting the same error even though I'm already on that feed. Jim



Send me your MAC address and I will ask Steve to give your 8300 the beta software release. Once you see the error it will stay on both outputs until you either establish the handshake or unplug the hdmi. Is everyone remembering to thank hollywood for this wonderful copy protection scheme.


----------



## raymac

Butch,


I too am in 32940 and watched the entire Gator game on ESPNHD yesterday without any problems.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auditech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I have the 8300 box, I thought that was the dvr model. I have what appears to be a new box, non-pace and non-dvr. So it is possible to have a box problem that only occurs on one channel huh?? I guess I will make an appointment to have a tech come out. The only thing that I hope doesn't get in the way is that it is erratic in nature.




Yes, Don had a problem where channel 1060 and 1061 only were gone during the day but came back at night. It turned out to be a bad piece of coax. It sounds like you have a SA3250.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I did get the HDMI and Audio update last week or so... THANKS!
> 
> 
> My question... (it seems like I have to choose one option. Am I missing something or is this how it is) -
> 
> 
> 1 - Digital Audio Out - if I choose this, the box delivers digital audio to my stereo FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the TV gets no audio.
> 
> 
> 2 - HDMI - if I choose this, the box delivers sound to the TV and stereo... but no digital audio to either. Seems like 2 channel audio (like before the update).
> 
> 
> I would prefer to have digital audio to the stereo AND allow the TV to have some sort of audio also. Makes it confusing for the mrs. too who constantly wonders why the TV has no sound... since I leave the digital audio selected all the time.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Was there an error in the update? THANKS AGAIN THOUGH! I finally can watch movies in HD and Digital Audio!




No error in the update. This is the current digital audio choice. I would suggest leaving the selector in the 8300 set to Dolby Digital 5.1 and then try running a pair of analog L & R cables to the display. Hopefully this will work but most of the time I have found the display offers an analog audio input next to the hdmi port but it does not function.


You can either teach the mrs. to switch the digital audio setting in the 8300 or always switch on the big audio system. The problem is basically the same as before the update in that the hdmi port on your display will not accept 5.1 so you cannot leave it set to hdmi or the other digital audio ports are limited to 2.0.


----------



## Gator1

I am very excited about the upcoming January announcements at BHN for HD channels, internet speed and new features/services.[/quote]



Barry, will this be around the same time as CES or later in the month?


----------



## Unlucky Sven

Watching HDNet World Report and Deadline tonight (1/3) I've been experiencing audio/video lockups. The image and sound will freeze, one time for about 5 seconds. I've also been watching 1020 and 1090 and on neither of these channels am I experiencing lockups.


I'm in 32720.


*edit* Also is anyone else experiencing some strange audio video out of "syncness." While watching Jeopary earlier on 1090 the audio/video was off by at least 2 seconds. And the audio on Scrubs was off by a second or so as well.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am very excited about the upcoming January announcements at BHN for HD channels, internet speed and new features/services.
> 
> Barry, will this be around the same time as CES or later in the month?



BHN timelines are not related to CES. I don't have any information as to when the new features will start but the rumor is January.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try switching OFF the 480i resolution to see if that makes a difference.



480i is disabled but I have 480p enabled so that I can watch 4x3 material with black bars with the Cable box in expanded mode and the TV sqeezing it back to normal. IF this fixes the problem then at this point I would rather deal with the handshake loop of death. How about they give us a firmware version with black bars as an option. That would be great.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No error in the update. This is the current digital audio choice. I would suggest leaving the selector in the 8300 set to Dolby Digital 5.1 and then try running a pair of analog L & R cables to the display. Hopefully this will work but most of the time I have found the display offers an analog audio input next to the hdmi port but it does not function.
> 
> 
> You can either teach the mrs. to switch the digital audio setting in the 8300 or always switch on the big audio system. The problem is basically the same as before the update in that the hdmi port on your display will not accept 5.1 so you cannot leave it set to hdmi or the other digital audio ports are limited to 2.0.



Barry, thanks for the quick reply. I just wanted to make sure I was not over-looking anything. I will play with my stereo/TV also to see if there are any other options... still a very minor issue and 5.1 in time for NFL play-offs and bowl week was a nice Xmas present.


----------



## JH2003

I watched the Gator game with very little problems, yet in watching the Orange Bowl game last night on WFTV HD, there were a 'lot' of picture freezes and sound dropouts during the game. This was very annoying and the only real problem I experienced in watching the seasonal bowl games. I have a Brighthouse 8300 HD DVR and live in 32780. It appears that this was (1) Brighthouse?, (2) WFTV ???, or (3) ABC Network ???. However, I do not see anyone else commenting on this.


----------



## property33

Weird....

Barry, I'm guessing I don't have the update that fixes the handshake yet (no biggie, I'm assuming it takes a while). I was watching 1090 and at 5:57PM today (1/4/06) it popped to that handshake error again-on it's own, I didn't change channels to cause it or anything but it was on the same channel I tried to switch to last night. My old workaround didn't work, reboots didn't work. I had to unplug the box, change the TV to choose the YPrPB feed from the box (I left the HDMI/DVI cable hooked up) then plug the boxes power back in. Now it's working normally, afraid to change to the HDMI feed. I don't remember how to check to see what firmware you have but I don't see any extra audio output settings in the 'settings'/'more settings' menu so I'm guessing I don't have it yet. Jim


Ocoee, 34761. 8300HD DVR, Sony Xv34BR910 with HDMI to DVI adapter


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Weird....
> 
> Barry, I'm guessing I don't have the update that fixes the handshake yet (no biggie, I'm assuming it takes a while). I was watching 1090 and at 5:57PM today (1/4/06) it popped to that handshake error again-on it's own, I didn't change channels to cause it or anything but it was on the same channel I tried to switch to last night. My old workaround didn't work, reboots didn't work. I had to unplug the box, change the TV to choose the YPrPB feed from the box (I left the HDMI/DVI cable hooked up) then plug the boxes power back in. Now it's working normally, afraid to change to the HDMI feed. I don't remember how to check to see what firmware you have but I don't see any extra audio output settings in the 'settings'/'more settings' menu so I'm guessing I don't have it yet. Jim
> 
> 
> Ocoee, 34761. 8300HD DVR, Sony Xv34BR910 with HDMI to DVI adapter



Sorry your having a rough time. Sometimes it takes a few days to get the update.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 480i is disabled but I have 480p enabled so that I can watch 4x3 material with black bars with the Cable box in expanded mode and the TV sqeezing it back to normal. IF this fixes the problem then at this point I would rather deal with the handshake loop of death. How about they give us a firmware version with black bars as an option. That would be great.




You should be able to leave all the other resolutions active. If 480i is OFF then we need to look elsewhere for a solution. If you have a spare DVI cable then do a swap to rule out a cable problem.


----------



## deusdeus

Hello,


I have a question, and I'm not sure if I'm in the right forum, but I was directed here from a different forum. I would like to know if my ideal setup will work. I will be purchasing a new LCD monitor and would like to view HDTV on it through my PC, using the DVICO FusionHDTV Tuner.

I currently have a DIGITAL CABLE BOX (8300). I will be getting a HDTV CABLE DVR BOX. I called the Brighthouse Networks and they said the local channels are encrypted from the network, and that the HDTV CABLE BOX will decrypt them.


So my question is, can I hook up my HDTV CABLE DVR BOX directly to this tuner card and watch cable on my PC? Or do I have to use the supplied antenna? Reason being, I checked through a website and I am 40+ miles from most of the broadcast towers on most of the networks and will likely get a poor reception. I mainly care to watch primetime HDTV programming such as football and shows like 24, however since free-to-air is not a viable option and I will be getting the HDTV Box anyway, I would like to watch Discovery HD, and ESPN HD as well.


I greatly appreciate any input on this matter, thanks all!


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN timelines are not related to CES. I don't have any information as to when the new features will start but the rumor is January.



Barry,


Can you give me a bit more info? I went back in the thread and couldn't find anything related to new features/services.


Thanks,


-tony


----------



## scuuder3

I would also like to know what the rumors are. I have heard from a reliable source that the all digital switch is coming soon, but heard nothing about an increase in roadrunner speed.


thanks


----------



## Gator1

Is there a specific place to look for your software version on the 8300HD?


----------



## Barry928

I hear rumors outside of the BHN channels through lower level techs and installers. They are telling people that BHN is going to double the internet speed again to 10Mb without a price increase. The same people were also talking about the conversion to all digital and the activation of multiroom features in the PVR's. They indicated a big increase in on-demand programming coming soon. We know 2 more HD channels should arrive this month so if even half of the rumors are true I am going to be very happy.


Gator,


Your software version is near the bottom of the 8300 service menu.


----------



## deusdeus

In my previous post I mentioned I spoke with Brighthouse about the encryption issue.


The guy I talked to was a very nice guy, and he confirmed most of the above. Yes they are switching to all digital very soon. They are beta testing now, and I might be signed up for beta testing 8)


They are also going to increase the speeed on the internet to 8 or 10 mbps and 12 mbps for the premium price. Beyond that, they would need to run fiber optics from the network nodes straight to the house.


----------



## voltaire10

Does anyone know contact info at BHN for install assistance related to weak signal coming from the TAP. A friend just had BHN "installed" at his new house in baldwin Park and has a new Fujitsu plasma that he's eager to get up and running, but the tech said the signal was barely strong enough to get the clock to display on the box. Any assistance would be appreciated, as the standard lines of communication have left him frustrated. After 5+ hours on the phone with CSR's, he's only gotten as far as, "we will email your contact information to one of our tech supervisors so that they can contact you directly." No calls yet after 3 days.


Thanks, guys!


Jason

New Member, Frequent Lurker


----------



## Gator1

Gator,


Your software version is near the bottom of the 8300 service menu.[/quote]


Barry, how do I get into the service menu. I did go back and look in the tips postings and it said something about holding down several of the keys on the remote, etc but this did not seem to work for me.


----------



## a4bob

I have having a problem with my TNT-HD and ESPN-HD channels only. Both have lots of artifacts and pixelation. Called tech support this past weekend, and they wanted to setup a service call, but I did not have the time during the day, so I took my 8300HD box and swapped it out. This did not cure the problem so I set-up an appointment for Thursday, but on Thursday morning the problem was gone so I canclled my appointment.


Of course, last night problem was back. One of the brighthouse reps said they had been aware of the problem with those channels, but they were under the impression it had been fixed.


Now I need to setup another appointment.


Anyone else having this problem? Thanks.


----------



## jawzilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say it freezes only on the 16:9 commercials is it possible that those commercials are the local ads inserted by BHN locally? If so, the problem might be on their end. Has anyone else had this problem?




Barry,


I've noticed that when I have the 8300 set to output 1080i or 480p or 480i, some ESPN commercials get transmitted to my display (mit ws-55513) and make the display switch to 480i or p sometimes. Since this switch in the TV takes a couple seconds, its really annoying. However I can set the 8300 to just output 1080i and everything is ok. Not sure if this is the right approach or not, the analog channels do not look any better or worse really.


Jeff


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gator,
> 
> 
> Your software version is near the bottom of the 8300 service menu.
> 
> 
> Barry, how do I get into the service menu. I did go back and look in the tips postings and it said something about holding down several of the keys on the remote, etc but this did not seem to work for me.




The posting is correct. You need to hold down the keys on the front panel. Not the remote.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know contact info at BHN for install assistance related to weak signal coming from the TAP. A friend just had BHN "installed" at his new house in baldwin Park and has a new Fujitsu plasma that he's eager to get up and running, but the tech said the signal was barely strong enough to get the clock to display on the box. Any assistance would be appreciated, as the standard lines of communication have left him frustrated. After 5+ hours on the phone with CSR's, he's only gotten as far as, "we will email your contact information to one of our tech supervisors so that they can contact you directly." No calls yet after 3 days.
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys!
> 
> 
> Jason
> 
> New Member, Frequent Lurker



Jason,


If an installer does not have enough signal strength and must call in a line tech that is NOT the responsibility of the customer.


Please have your friend email me with all the details and his BHN "story". I will forward the situation up the chain of command and get the problem resolved.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have having a problem with my TNT-HD and ESPN-HD channels only. Both have lots of artifacts and pixelation. Called tech support this past weekend, and they wanted to setup a service call, but I did not have the time during the day, so I took my 8300HD box and swapped it out. This did not cure the problem so I set-up an appointment for Thursday, but on Thursday morning the problem was gone so I canclled my appointment.
> 
> 
> Of course, last night problem was back. One of the brighthouse reps said they had been aware of the problem with those channels, but they were under the impression it had been fixed.
> 
> 
> Now I need to setup another appointment.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this problem? Thanks.



Your description of the problem sounds a lot like one of those bad batch 8300's. Tell the CSR to have the tech bring multiple boxes to make sure you get a good one or keep swapping them at the local BHN location.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jawzilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> I've noticed that when I have the 8300 set to output 1080i or 480p or 480i, some ESPN commercials get transmitted to my display (mit ws-55513) and make the display switch to 480i or p sometimes. Since this switch in the TV takes a couple seconds, its really annoying. However I can set the 8300 to just output 1080i and everything is ok. Not sure if this is the right approach or not, the analog channels do not look any better or worse really.
> 
> 
> Jeff



BHN is now aware that changing scan rates and causing the displays to resync during local commercials is annoying and even causing a few customers to crash. They are looking for a solution. I proposed upconverting the local ads to 720p.


The workaround of changing the scan rate output of the 8300 to 1080i is a good solution for you but perhaps not for everyone. The Mits CRT rear is natively 1080i so the loss of 720p is not a big deal but for the guy with a 720p native DLP or LCD switching OFF 720p will cause ABC, FOX and ESPN to be displayed with noticeable artifacts. Taking a channel that is natively progressive, converting it to interlaced, scaling it to a different resolution and then converting it all back to 720p again in the display can be ugly.



FYI

If you are a CRT rear projection owner and you are noticing the 720p channels always look really soft you should experiment with switching 720p OFF in the 8300. I have ISF calibrated many displays (especially SONY) that take an incoming 720p channel and down convert it all the way to 480p. Switching OFF 720p in the 8300 forces the 720p channels to stay in 1080i HD with the SONY CRT displays and perhaps other brands.


----------



## BillBragg

Does the Passport s/w in the 8300HD support the addition of an external SATA drive yet? I think this was being discussed back in April about page 51 of this thread but I didn't see if there was ever any resolution or update to the s/w. I'm in Sanford using BHN.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillBragg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the Passport s/w in the 8300HD support the addition of an external SATA drive yet? I think this was being discussed back in April about page 51 of this thread but I didn't see if there was ever any resolution or update to the s/w. I'm in Sanford using BHN.



When I asked about this recently Passport was still not making the SATA feature available to BHN.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jason,
> 
> 
> If an installer does not have enough signal strength and must call in a line tech that is NOT the responsibility of the customer.
> 
> 
> Please have your friend email me with all the details and his BHN "story". I will forward the situation up the chain of command and get the problem resolved.



Barry,


This won't be necessary...the line tech showed up unannounced Friday afternoon and got everything up and running. Thanks for your offer to help, though.


Jason


----------



## kurros

I don't think the Road Runner upgrade will be free. The speed increase is already available from BHN Tampa Bay. They are charging an extra $10/mo for 10 Mbps and $15/mo for 15 Mbps. And they require you to have the Digital Combo or Digital Combo Plus packages, respectively. So if you want 15 Mbps you have to have digital phone service










Here is the page on their site
http://tampabay.mybrighthouse.com/si...RoadRunner.cfm 



Edit:


It's worse than I thought

BHN Central FL page:
http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/service...rPackages.aspx 


An extra $40/mo for 8 Mbps







Does our network suck that bad?


----------



## orlando-n00b

Hi all,


I'm currently renting a room from a guy in Orlando. He has BrightHouse including HD service with all the premium fixings. I'd like to get a little HD action going myself and am trying to figure out what I need to get.


-From what I'm reading, it appears that I'll need to get an HD box or and HD DVR from BHN. What connection will I need to have on whatever device I purchase to be sure I can connect to the box?


-I've got a standard 18inch lcd computer monitor running at 1280x1024. Can this display an HD quality broadcast if I have the appropriate tuner equipment?


Thanks for the help. And a special thank you to whom ever created and maintains the orlandodigital.tv site. That was uuber helpful!


Bill


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orlando-n00b* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm currently renting a room from a guy in Orlando. He has BrightHouse including HD service with all the premium fixings. I'd like to get a little HD action going myself and am trying to figure out what I need to get.
> 
> 
> -From what I'm reading, it appears that I'll need to get an HD box or and HD DVR from BHN. What connection will I need to have on whatever device I purchase to be sure I can connect to the box?
> 
> 
> -I've got a standard 18inch lcd computer monitor running at 1280x1024. Can this display an HD quality broadcast if I have the appropriate tuner equipment?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. And a special thank you to whom ever created and maintains the orlandodigital.tv site. That was uuber helpful!
> 
> 
> Bill




The BHN HDDVR offers HDMI or Analog component video for HD. If you want to use hdmi converted to DVI at the monitor then hollywood requires the display to be HDCP compliant. The output choices are 720p, and 1080i. If your LCD can convert those resolutions and has the HDCP you are all set. Other options would be possible if your display accepts a cable card or converting YUV to RGB and going in through the VGA port. It would help if you could post what monitor you own.


Glad your finding the ODTV website useful. Thanks to AVS member rich21 for his help in maintaining the site.


----------



## Suzook

Well I tried to watch an on-demand HD movie last night, Madagasgar. And it was mostly unwatchable because the movie kept stuttering the whole way through. If I paused it or rewound for a bit it would be ok but then eventually stutter again. I have a 3 year house on in a very small neighborhood and have exceptional signal quality and turned off my cable modem. So I guess the fatter pipes will be welcome but if its at a crazy cost I will continue to hope and pray for Verizon Fios service to come to Orlando


----------



## Stiletto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No error in the update. This is the current digital audio choice. I would suggest leaving the selector in the 8300 set to Dolby Digital 5.1 and then try running a pair of analog L & R cables to the display. Hopefully this will work but most of the time I have found the display offers an analog audio input next to the hdmi port but it does not function.
> 
> 
> You can either teach the mrs. to switch the digital audio setting in the 8300 or always switch on the big audio system. The problem is basically the same as before the update in that the hdmi port on your display will not accept 5.1 so you cannot leave it set to hdmi or the other digital audio ports are limited to 2.0.



This seems like a glaring omission on the part of the HDMI. There is no way I shouldn't be able to hook up an HDMI cable and just have it work without turning off 5.1.


Is there ever any settings in the TV to enable 5.1 decoding? Like enabling "Surround Sound" or some other such feature? My father-in-law has a Panasonic Plasma HDTV (about 2 years old) and I am going to have to go back there and run stereo cables (if the TV supports it) when the HDMI should have taken care of it. We still have it hooked up to his Stereo for full surround, but he doesn't want that for typical TV viewing.


This type of garbage really takes the plug and play out of audio/video, and really confuses the average consumer.


----------



## orlando-n00b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would help if you could post what monitor you own.
> 
> 
> Glad your finding the ODTV website useful. Thanks to AVS member rich21 for his help in maintaining the site.



Barry,


I have a very old NEC Multisync LCD 1800 (thats right, a double 0...the first version!). I'm certain that won't work. I'm looking at getting a Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW 24-inch LCD. Would that work?


And, thanks Rich for ODTV!


Bill


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orlando-n00b* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> I have a very old NEC Multisync LCD 1800 (thats right, a double 0...the first version!). I'm certain that won't work. I'm looking at getting a Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW 24-inch LCD. Would that work?
> 
> 
> And, thanks Rich for ODTV!
> 
> 
> Bill



You are better off buying a HDTV display that also supports your computer.
http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,122738,00.asp


----------



## Stiletto

Is there anyway to avoid paying $9 a month just to enjoy the pleasure of watching your premium channels on a second television in your house? Other then a cable card cause that means a new TV. I think that SmartBox lease price is outrageous when I am already paying a premium for digital cable, and HBO. Why is Brighthouse trying to make a profit on its basic digital cable box???


----------



## Stiletto

I watched some of my first recordings on the 8300HD last night, and there were probably about 6 audio/video stutters during a half hour HD program. I haven't noticed any problems watching live. Is this a common or typical problem?


----------



## moraseski

I am in 32836. I watched Sunday's Desperate Housewives last night. About 13 minutes in, the picture started breaking up. I hit stop and the screen was all grey. In order to get a picture, I had to do a channel change. I then tried to resume the program and it was the same. I rebooted and it was the same. I finally got past the bad spot and was able to watch most of the rest of the show. Occasionally, the sound would go away. Also, the time recorded was 58 minutes instead of the usual 1:01 hours.


Anyone else have this problem with DH?


Jim


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in 32836. I watched Sunday's Desperate Housewives last night. About 13 minutes in, the picture started breaking up. I hit stop and the screen was all grey. In order to get a picture, I had to do a channel change. I then tried to resume the program and it was the same. I rebooted and it was the same. I finally got past the bad spot and was able to watch most of the rest of the show. Occasionally, the sound would go away. Also, the time recorded was 58 minutes instead of the usual 1:01 hours.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem with DH?
> 
> 
> Jim



Yup, almost the same. I'm in 32817.


Bigtime breakups in the show, to the extent that I think it just missed a bunch of time, making the recording shorter.


I did not have the lockup problems and need to change the channel or reboot. It just slowly got past the problem segments, and continued playing from there.


Maybe a source signal problem or downlink from ABC? Just guessing, since we're far enough apart to be considered on the same BHN segment.


/temple


----------



## Unlucky Sven

Had the same problem with Desparate Housewives breaking up in 32720. I was also having problems with Fox--War at Home and Family Guy. The video was stuttering for both of them. But no major drop outs like Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup, almost the same. I'm in 32817.
> 
> 
> Bigtime breakups in the show, to the extent that I think it just missed a bunch of time, making the recording shorter.
> 
> 
> I did not have the lockup problems and need to change the channel or reboot. It just slowly got past the problem segments, and continued playing from there.
> 
> 
> Maybe a source signal problem or downlink from ABC? Just guessing, since we're far enough apart to be considered on the same BHN segment.
> 
> 
> /temple



Same here. I have only had Brighthouse HD service for about one week and was quite upset. I have had TIVO for 4 or 5 years and no problems like this.


----------



## rich21

I've have breakups on many of the HD channel, particularly on WKCF but have seen them on WFTV,WOFL, HDNET INHD, WESH.


At the moment I have no picture on TNT-HD or ESPN-HD.


Seems to have gotten much worse in the last week or two.


Your right, no problems like this with D*.


----------



## revilo78

Will BH stop encrypting the local HD channels when they go all digital? Getting HD over the air through my capture card has been really frustrating. A lot of cable carriers don't encrypt their local HD channels, and I don't see why BH is.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unlucky Sven* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had the same problem with Desparate Housewives breaking up in 32720. I was also having problems with Fox--War at Home and Family Guy. The video was stuttering for both of them. But no major drop outs like Desperate Housewives.



Last Sunday night? If so this was NOT a BHN problem. I switched over to my Samsung HD receiver which is OTA via a Winegard SS2000 antenna. Same problem. This was an ABC transmission problem. All other OTA channels came in fine as did all the other HD channels on the SA8300HD.


----------



## Stiletto

I have been getting lots of stuttering in both audio and video on my HD content. Last night during My Name is Earl, and Bullsh!t on showtimeHD. Either I have a bad DVR, or Brighthouse has a bad digital feed. Anyway to tell which I am having a problem with?


----------



## ClubSteeler

SO i move to my new house and decide to go with BHN digital cable.


I was pretty happy with my decision, at first.. After a few months, I often couldn't get certain digital channels. As time went on, it got worse and worse. Some days all was fine, other days there were almost 20 channels I could not get...


I called BHN. Guy came out, measured the signal in my living room, gave me a new box...


No help..


Couple weeks later, not only can I not get some digital channels, but the analog channels are getting worse every day. I call BHN again. A guy comes out, take one look and says the problem is outside. He looks at my feed, and it's bad. Goes to the pole, bad there to, goes to another pole at the tap, runa new wire to my pole, runs a new wire from my pole to my hosue, buries it, does great work, very neat.... He tells me that the line between the poles had water in it and I had some short in my underground line.


Problem solved!!! YAY!!!!! Great picture....


Now, 2 weeks later......

My reception is as bad as ever. Not only can I not get some digital channles, but the analog ones are worse than ever. Channels 2-12 are completely unwatchable, more snow than picture.


This is really getting frustrating... I wonder what the heck is going on....


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been getting lots of stuttering in both audio and video on my HD content. Last night during My Name is Earl, and Bullsh!t on showtimeHD. Either I have a bad DVR, or Brighthouse has a bad digital feed. Anyway to tell which I am having a problem with?



I have an OTA Winegard SS2000 set up from my E* days. If I am getting a bad picture from BHN HD I often switch over to my OTA setup to see what it looks like. Often the problem is not BHN, but sometimes it is.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an OTA Winegard SS2000 set up from my E* days. If I am getting a bad picture from BHN HD I often switch over to my OTA setup to see what it looks like. Often the problem is not BHN, but sometimes it is.



This is exactly the kind of info we are looking for to trace glitching problems. If we can identify the source of the glitch we can solve the problem.


----------



## stang95

Hey my HD channels have also been giving me trouble. I was watching the NFL pregame show on the Fox HD channel today at 3:30 and the picture was freezing and the sound kept going out. This happened alot the last couple of weeks. I know for sure it does it alot on the Fox HD channel but I haven't really been paying attention to see if it does it on any other channel. My zip code is 32804.


----------



## ddeloach

Same problem with the pregame on Fox HD. The game was fine. Same zip. 32804


----------



## dsjesse

Has anyone else loss reception for WESHHD channel 2-1 or 2-2 OTA. I noticed it missing yesterday form both my DIRECTV HD TIVO receivers. I show 90% signal strength but no picture. All other channel are there. Did WESH change something?


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsjesse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else loss reception for WESHHD channel 2-1 or 2-2 OTA. I noticed it missing yesterday form both my DIRECTV HD TIVO receivers. I show 90% signal strength but no picture. All other channel are there. Did WESH change something?



dsjesse - you may wish to look in the Orlando - OTA thread. This one's for cable users (although some may have OTA also ??)


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is exactly the kind of info we are looking for to trace glitching problems. If we can identify the source of the glitch we can solve the problem.



Game stated out in HD 4:3. I thought maybe this is a BHN problem. So I switched over to OTA to see what the broadcast was looking like and it was in 4:3 also. Just as I was about to call WKMG and complain it snapped back to widescreen 16:9! The sound switched also to whatever they broadcasting.


So if you do not have an OTA capable HDTV or STB for OTA then you never really know


----------



## berkleegrad

Greetings All,


while watching "24" we were getting drop-outs on channel 1135 same content on channel 3 seemed okay.


Anybody else notice this or is my HD box going bad???


using SA8300HD

zip 32805


thanks in advance, -Rick


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berkleegrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings All,
> 
> 
> while watching "24" we were getting drop-outs on channel 1135 same content on channel 3 seemed okay.
> 
> 
> Anybody else notice this or is my HD box going bad???
> 
> 
> using SA8300HD
> 
> zip 32805
> 
> 
> thanks in advance, -Rick




Same here. Had numerous audio drop outs, pixelation and picture freezing while recording/watching 24 on the SA8300HD.

zip 32837


Not certain if it was the box or the signal. More posts would help.


----------



## Derek K.

I saw the same thing about half way through the second hour. First hour was fine.


However this was ota.


----------



## rolltide1017

First hour was fine but the second hour had many drops.


----------



## Stiletto

No word yet on what the January news is or when its going to be delivered?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berkleegrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings All,
> 
> 
> while watching "24" we were getting drop-outs on channel 1135 same content on channel 3 seemed okay.
> 
> 
> Anybody else notice this or is my HD box going bad???
> 
> 
> using SA8300HD
> 
> zip 32805
> 
> 
> thanks in advance, -Rick



Most likely NOT your box. Everyone I talked to had the same experience. Limited sample but enough to conclude it was not isolated. I did not switch to OTA but I think someone posted they were watching OTA so this was probably a WOFL problem.


----------



## Gator5000e

I was watching the NY Fox affiliate via DTV and there were no problems with picture or audio.


I am also curious when BHN will announce it's new HD channels so I can decide if I am going to continue with Direct.


----------



## Barry928

More nice detective work here today. Looks like WOFL is getting a clean feed from FOX, introducing the glitches and then passing them on to BHN. Has anyone ever seen one of these glitches when WOFL was running syndicated (non FOX) programming or during the local news?


How about a lip sync recovery glitch? This is where the audio and video sync slowly drift apart until they glitch and it resets the sync only to start slowly drifting again.


----------



## auditech

Barry,


I am not having an issue with Fox, but I admit that I don't watch it enough to be a proper voice in the matter. I am having another issue that maybe you could help shed some light on.


I was originally only having a problem with channel 1060. The audio would cut in and out and I would experience digital artifacts during football games. The audio would be there sometimes and not at others. But the audio is always there to my TV (I usually leave the TV speakers off because I use surround sound speakers.) I have the reciever connected directly to the Scientific Atlanta with fiber optic cable. The installers also ran RCA's from the box to the tv, which explains why we have audio to the tv but not to the speakers. The audio problem is only on 1060, every other channel has no audio problem.


I called to have a tech come out. When he was there at my house I talked to him on the phone. He stated that 1060 "didn't look real good" when he was checking things out. He had no explanation for the audio concern but he installed an amplifier in one of the bedrooms. He said that my signal was a 2 and now it is a 12.


Here is the problem: After he installed the amplifier I now have significantly more "noise" on almost every channel, making my picture worse IMO. Secondly, now I never get audio out of my speakers on 1060, as apposed to getting it on and off. I tried disconnecting the amplifier and then I got no cable at all.


What I don't understand is this: Why would my reciever care what channel I am watching?? I think the problem may be with the box or with the cable feed as a whole. Any ideas?? I want to get this issue resolved. Nick was the name of the technician and he was very nice. I want to make another call for service but I don't want Nick to feel offended but I don't think he is going to be able to solve the problem.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## Barry928

You should keep escalating the problem higher at BHN. It sounds like Nick measured your signal on 1060 and found it to be low. He added an amplifier in your house at the end of the signal chain and boosted the noise along with the signal. What needs to happen is a line tech needs to install a totaly new drop or increase the signal before it ever reaches your property.


Call back and tell the CSR you are not happy with the increased noise level and you want a clean signal. Don't let anyone tell you that is as good as it gets.


Interesting that this is the 3rd time a weak signal has shown up as glitching on 1060. That channel must be on a very high frequency that begins to attenuate before the other channels.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching the NY Fox affiliate via DTV and there were no problems with picture or audio.
> 
> 
> I am also curious when BHN will announce it's new HD channels so I can decide if I am going to continue with Direct.




What HD channel announcements would cause you to make the switch?


----------



## auditech

Thanks Barry. I will call again in hopes of getting someone else, maybe with more experience to come out.


----------



## Barry928

It's not really a matter of experience but of responsibility. In most parts of the BHN system the installer is only allowed to service from the point of entry to your TV. A line tech may be required to visit if the problem is upstream of your house. Mention this and your service history during your call when setting the follow up appointment.


----------



## Gator5000e

If BHN added ESPN2HD and StarzHD and maybe another movie hd channel. I recently moved to a town house and lost my OTA HD channels. The rabbit ears ain't cutting it. I would go BHN if I didn't lose ESPN2HD and could add the local HD channels.


I am hearing on SatGuys that Orlando isn't due for HD locals until late April or May and the new HD DVR isn't due until mid-year.


So if BHN added these channels, and went full digital, I would very seriously consider switching. Or at least doubling up for a while.

It does sound like DTV will have a great HD line-up eventually, but that could be 2 years away.


Of course D* could fool everyone and launch some national HD channels after they put SW2 on-line. But who knows.


Sorry for rambling.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If BHN added ESPN2HD and StarzHD and maybe another movie hd channel. I recently moved to a town house and lost my OTA HD channels. The rabbit ears ain't cutting it. I would go BHN if I didn't lose ESPN2HD and could add the local HD channels.
> 
> 
> I am hearing on SatGuys that Orlando isn't due for HD locals until late April or May and the new HD DVR isn't due until mid-year.
> 
> 
> So if BHN added these channels, and went full digital, I would very seriously consider switching. Or at least doubling up for a while.
> 
> It does sound like DTV will have a great HD line-up eventually, but that could be 2 years away.
> 
> 
> Of course D* could fool everyone and launch some national HD channels after they put SW2 on-line. But who knows.
> 
> 
> Sorry for rambling.



I switched to BHN from E* last year because I got tired of the rain fade issues even with a well peaked dish. No regrets. Getting the HD locals is a great bonus even though I have a great OTA setup. Bottom line if you call BHN sales and tell them you want to switch from D* they will offer a pretty nice discount package to get you to switch. So how much is one HD channel worth to you?










If you can live without a couple of channels you could get a good deal.


----------



## Stiletto

I can't believe you would use ESPN2HD as a reason for not switching. ESPNHD is probably my least favorite of all HD channels because they never have anything HD on it! It definately has the least HD content of all the HD channels on BHN. I am very disappointed in ESPN. They should be ashamed of calling it an HD channel, and if they can't even fill one channel with HD I can't imagine what they do on their second "HD" channel.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If BHN added ESPN2HD and StarzHD and maybe another movie hd channel. I recently moved to a town house and lost my OTA HD channels. The rabbit ears ain't cutting it. I would go BHN if I didn't lose ESPN2HD and could add the local HD channels.
> 
> 
> I am hearing on SatGuys that Orlando isn't due for HD locals until late April or May and the new HD DVR isn't due until mid-year.
> 
> 
> So if BHN added these channels, and went full digital, I would very seriously consider switching. Or at least doubling up for a while.
> 
> It does sound like DTV will have a great HD line-up eventually, but that could be 2 years away.
> 
> 
> Of course D* could fool everyone and launch some national HD channels after they put SW2 on-line. But who knows.
> 
> 
> Sorry for rambling.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't believe you would use ESPN2HD as a reason for not switching. ESPNHD is probably my least favorite of all HD channels because they never have anything HD on it! It definately has the least HD content of all the HD channels on BHN. I am very disappointed in ESPN. They should be ashamed of calling it an HD channel, and if they can't even fill one channel with HD I can't imagine what they do on their second "HD" channel.



One quick look at ESPN-HD programming for today shows over 15 hours of HD programming. Granted half of that is Sportscenter, but making false generalizations that "they never have anything HD on" is just wrong. ESPN shows college basketball in HD on both channels. And in the coming baseball season, they will be showing HD b'cats on both stations as well.


----------



## mike.cf

ESPN-HD2 is important to me because of the upcoming world cup. I'll go with whomever has it at least for the summer


----------



## Stiletto

Ok, how about this. Everytime I have tuned ESPN-HD in it has been non-HD content (I have gotten to know the ESPN HD filler bars very well). I flip through all the HD channels regularly at night, and have had BHN HD for a couple of weeks now. That is a piss poor record if you ask me. Discovery HD - awesome, HD-Net, InHD, HBO HD, ShowtimeHD all good. ESPN-HD - Still waiting for my first HD program. I still remember when people were asking ?John? from BHN why he didn't carry ESPN-HD, and now I see why it took them so long to pick them up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One quick look at ESPN-HD programming for today shows over 15 hours of HD programming. Granted half of that is Sportscenter, but making false generalizations that "they never have anything HD on" is just wrong. ESPN shows college basketball in HD on both channels. And in the coming baseball season, they will be showing HD b'cats on both stations as well.


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, how about this. Everytime I have tuned ESPN-HD in it has been non-HD content (I have gotten to know the ESPN HD filler bars very well). I flip through all the HD channels regularly at night, and have had BHN HD for a couple of weeks now. That is a piss poor record if you ask me. Discovery HD - awesome, HD-Net, InHD, HBO HD, ShowtimeHD all good. ESPN-HD - Still waiting for my first HD program. I still remember when people were asking ?John? from BHN why he didn't carry ESPN-HD, and now I see why it took them so long to pick them up.



Not trying to stir the pot, but at the time you posted, ESPN-HD was broadcasting the Duke/NC game in HD. But I do agree with you that their HD offerings are limited at this time. Hopefully that will change over the next year, as more events are broadcast HD.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, how about this. Everytime I have tuned ESPN-HD in it has been non-HD content (I have gotten to know the ESPN HD filler bars very well). I flip through all the HD channels regularly at night, and have had BHN HD for a couple of weeks now. That is a piss poor record if you ask me. Discovery HD - awesome, HD-Net, InHD, HBO HD, ShowtimeHD all good. ESPN-HD - Still waiting for my first HD program. I still remember when people were asking ?John? from BHN why he didn't carry ESPN-HD, and now I see why it took them so long to pick them up.



Yes, this was Greg's problem with ESPN-HD during the negotiations. ESPN was asking for top dollar but providing only about 5% of their programming in HD. The rest is nothing more than a duplicate of the analog channel. ESPN is the origination of the feed so people can't really say "I hope they are able to get more games in HD this year." They are the source of many of the HD broadcasts.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN-HD - Still waiting for my first HD program.



Tune in Thursday at 7PM and you'll see UNC vs UVA in HD, plus there will be 3 games in HD on Saturday.


Not every single sporting event is broadcast in HD, but you can read plenty more here on why HD sports broadcasting is limited.


----------



## obie_fl

I think the real issue here is how BHN packages the HD ESPNs. The sports fanatics will take any HD they can get but why bundle and pass the high cost of ESPN to the rest who would rather just have the INHD and HDNet channels? I'd like to see the ESPN HD channels be a seperate bundle from the other HD add-ons. I guess we are back to the ala carte vs package debate.


----------



## auditech

sorry to jump subject but I was wondering if anyone in the area has a copy of DVE that I could try out. I want to calibrate my tv and see if I like DVE before I buy it. I would be willing to leave a deposit of the cost of the software to protect you. I know this sounds strange but convincing the wife that I need this tool is not something I have been able to do yet. She is about to give birth to our first born and doesn't want to spend extra money on things she doesn't think are important. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gator1

I see in the Orlando Sentinel that Brighthouse is increasing their monthly rates. The article mentioned that normally when rates increase new channels are announced but Brighthouse said specifically that no new channels or service improvements were going to occur at this time.


----------



## rich21

I read somewhere the cost increase was due to the increase in energy costs.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read somewhere the cost increase was due to the increase in energy costs.



Not according to this quote:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Florida Today Newspaper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The rate increase is in response to higher programming costs, spokesman Brian Craven said.
> 
> 
> "We are not including anything for hurricane damages," Craven said. "We think it's important for customers to know that. We're also not including any fuel price increases. Instead, our adjustments are driven by, as they have been for the last five years, by increasing programming costs. Those programming costs (network fees) nationally are running about two to three times the rate of inflation."


----------



## orlando-n00b

Hi all,


I posted a bit ago and have finally decided to pull the trigger. I picked up a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD from the BHN office. Tonight I'm headed out to buy a JVC LT-32X576. Both are HDMI capable, so that's my game plan.


A couple of questions ofcourse:


-Anyone have any experience or thoughts on this JVC model? Here's the link to the product site. Uh, I can't post the url yet...so, add the jvc domain and a foward slash to this: product.jsp?modelId=MODL027376&pathId=80&page=1


-What should I do for DVD playback? I have an old Toshiba dvd player with component, composite and s-vid out, but will that scale properly? Is there a different kind of player I should be shopping for?


Thanks again for all the help so far. I hope to be posting some initial experiences here tomorrow. =]


Bill


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see in the Orlando Sentinel that Brighthouse is increasing their monthly rates. The article mentioned that normally when rates increase new channels are announced but Brighthouse said specifically that no new channels or service improvements were going to occur at this time.



I thought BHN was going to announce some new services soon, has this changed? I hope the price increase isn't too much or I might have to drop a service.


----------



## meteor3

Check out ESPN HD right now... they are finally broadcasting in 5.1.


----------



## Shozbot

My NBC-HD has been out all day (WESHDT 1020 and WEST D 1021) The regular WESH 2 has been fine though. Anybody else with this problem. Zip: 32789


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shozbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My NBC-HD has been out all day (WESHDT 1020 and WEST D 1021) The regular WESH 2 has been fine though. Anybody else with this problem. Zip: 32789



Just checked, Its out here too in 32771.


----------



## Suzook

You have been quiet as a mouse. Dying to know if we will get an upgrade to resolve the HDMI issue. Also any news on the possibly rolling out the new SA DVR????


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shozbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My NBC-HD has been out all day (WESHDT 1020 and WEST D 1021) The regular WESH 2 has been fine though. Anybody else with this problem. Zip: 32789




WESH DT is off the air.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6986586


----------



## property33

I noted from a digital output option in settings, more settings, that I must have a new update that may have fixed the '....your TV does not support HDMI, please use your...' problem.

I hooked back up the HDMI/DVI adapter to the box, it worked but the Ypetc. feed no longer showed video but did have audio. Kept the TV on using the HDMI/DVI feed. After a few minutes, it went back to the error. Unplugged the box, unplugged the HDMI/DVI feed, plugged box back in, no the Ypetc. feed works fine. I guess I'll just have to live with that. Jim

Sony 34" KV34XBR910, BHN SA 8300 HD DVR, Ocoee-34761


----------



## Barry928

Jim,


Are you saying you received the .112 beta software and the hdmi video connection to your sony continues to fail the hdcp handshake?

Is Ypetc. an abbreviation for the on screen error message?


----------



## property33

Barry,

Yes, I have the 112 update. 'ypetc.' means the component/YPrPb feed. I can never remember what comes after the 'Y' and I always forget if it's called component or composite-I always have to look it up, LOL. Yes, I still have the handshake problem. Jim


----------



## Paul_Seng

Are BHN's local HD channels encrypted QAM? Thanks in advance for the answer.


----------



## Stiletto

Yes, all Brighthouse local HD channels are encrypted QAM.


----------



## JimB

Anyone having problem dialing in FOX 35 digital? The last two nights I keep getting around 75% signal but it keeps going back to zero cutting in and out. I've tried moving the VHF but I can't get the percent to stay over 50 without dropping to zero over and over. This is happening on two different brand OTA tuners. I'm in Oviedo,


thanks


----------



## the64gto

Just tuned to 35-1 using my JVC 52g786 built in tuner, strength is 60-63, no drop outs, picture was great. I am using an indoor antenna mounted above my tv. Antenna web says 29.2 miles to my house in apopka. according to antenna web, 35.1 is UHF

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Address.aspx


----------



## Paul_Seng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, all Brighthouse local HD channels are encrypted QAM.



Thanks.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having problem dialing in FOX 35 digital? The last two nights I keep getting around 75% signal but it keeps going back to zero cutting in and out. I've tried moving the VHF but I can't get the percent to stay over 50 without dropping to zero over and over. This is happening on two different brand OTA tuners. I'm in Oviedo,
> 
> 
> thanks



There have been power problems at the antenna farm. WESH digital was out for several days. Other channels have been on again / off again... Fox 35 DT, which I normally get at 98% is lower power and at about 70%, but haven't seen any drop outs...


WESH is back up I think.


----------



## stang95

Barry could you please submit me to also get the upgrade. My mac address is 00:11:e6:9c:33:6c


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Barry928

Got it Chris. I will send it in on Monday morning.


Sorry to everyone who ran into my full AVS PM box. I have now cleared some more space. You can always email me at ODTV.


----------



## property33

Barry, Any thoughts on still having the handshake problem even though I have the .112? Jim


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, Any thoughts on still having the handshake problem even though I have the .112? Jim



Start with the basics to troubleshoot your configuration.


Set the start up channel on the 8300 for an HD channel like 1341 Discovery HD then exit the menus. Leave the Sony on the DVI input and boot the 8300. After you see the clock reset turn on the 8300 power and finish loading. Do you see the video start to come through and then switch over to the hdcp message?


Do you have an upconverting DVD player to use to test the DVI connection with another source?


----------



## twartacus

I am not sure if anyone else is getting this... but since the update this occurs every time i turn on the TV if it's been of for a while (over night for example):


When I turn on the set, regardless of HD channel or not, there are black bars/boxes on about 75% of the picture. I hit the guide or info botton and it goes away... but this never happened prior to the update.










I have rebooted, etc... just not sure if I am the only one getting this, it's been going on for a few weeks now.


----------



## Justin149

i get the same issue


----------



## property33

I have the .112 update, I have that issue on occasion but I had the issue BEFORE the update as well. Our 8300 is set to 1020 on power up. Sony XBR 910, Ocoee, 34761


----------



## GoBig

I have it too, looks like a shadow mask for where the guide goes. Where do they get these SW guys? In the world of cable box bugs though I would definatly put this one low on the priority list. I would like it if it did not ocasionally lock up and need a reboot when I was in the middle of watching a program.


So was the rate increase the BIG news from BHN for the month of January? Still waiting to hear if we will be getting more HD content... ESPN2 would be nice.


----------



## GoBig

Oh and I would like to add that my handshake issues seem to be resolved. I have a Sony 50XBR1. Good job BHN that was definately an annoying bug.


----------



## twartacus




GoBig said:


> I have it too, looks like a shadow mask for where the guide goes. Where do they get these SW guys? In the world of cable box bugs though I would definatly put this one low on the priority list. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Agreed... a minor issue... just was wondering if I was the only one seeing it...


----------



## Stiletto

Barry, could you get my firmware updated, my MAC address is: 00:0f:21:f4:77:a0


----------



## Barry928

It is unfortunate the annual rate increase is preceding any new channel announcements. The programming costs to BHN have increased with ESPN as the biggest offender.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/enter...l=orl-caltvtop 


We were told in November that 2 new HD channels are coming in January and a third HD channel sometime in the first quarter. The other cool stuff is still in the beta testing phase. Programming negotiations are always complicated but worth the wait for good HD content.


I share everyones frustration at the bugs in passport and the slow development for new features. How tough could it be to provide a software switch to allow us to change the gray 4:3 bars to black.


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How tough could it be to provide a software switch to allow us to change the gray 4:3 bars to black.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> I share everyones frustration at the bugs in passport and the slow development for new features. How tough could it be to provide a software switch to allow us to change the gray 4:3 bars to black



Here Here! And how about enabling the already built in SATA port?


----------



## Barry928

Aptiv has not made this feature available to BHN.

When it is possible to activate this feature BHN's first reaction is not to allow it because they cannot ask the CSR's to troubleshoot something this problematic since the customer would be purchasing off the shelf hard drives. I have asked senior management to allow the SATA port activation but not announce it or support it officially. This would allow those willing to experiment to move forward.


The risk we face in adding a large amount of external storage is tied directly to the security measures required by the programming contracts. The external drives must be coded when first mounted so they are limited to playing back media from that individual 8300 ONLY!


The risky part is if the host 8300 developes a technical problem or the internal hard drive fails. BHN will swap out the box like normal but the replacement box will have a different security address so the media on the external drives will not mount. Your only option will be to re-initialize the external drives to acquire a new security code and all of the media will be erased. If you have archived 3 terabytes of HD movies and shows that will be very painful.


The CFHDS discussion at BHN indicated the next generation of the 8300 will include a more reliable and larger internal hard drive. This makes me think it would possibly be more cost effective and less risky to lease two 8300's. An additional $9 a month doubles my storage and gives me 4 HD tuners to record. When BHN activates multiroom this configuration becomes more useful to distribute and playback in any room and eliminates the need for two HDMI inputs.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> When it is possible to activate this feature BHN's first reaction is not to allow it because they cannot ask the CSR's to troubleshoot something this problematic since the customer would be purchasing off the shelf hard drives.



What a cop out! I understand the concern, but I think that it is like not driving your car because you might get in an accident. I would not like the idea of having two different 8300 boxes. That would require me to get an HDMI switcher then keeping track of what is on both boxes... come on. Unless they are networked, then that would not be that bad of a solution. I really only need the extra space during football season. Record a couple of HD games and sudennly all of your wifes shows start getting bumped off if not saved.


Why not enable it as an unsupported feature for awhile. As for the pirating concerns, that is bull too in my mind. Pirates will always, I repeat always find a way around copy protection. Why punish the average consumer who just wants to keep a couple of movies around for rainy days?


----------



## scuuder3

has anyoen else noticed that channels 45-55 are now all digital, as well as the news channels, 26 and 28.


they look great. they are not HD just digital, but look great anyway!


----------



## bgall

Interesting! hopefully more channels will become digital. Also a nice sneaky system of just placing the digital virtually over the analog while the analog system still exists, maaes it easier than having duplicate channels


----------



## scuuder3

over the next month or so they will replace all the analog with digital, if you have a box. if not the analog is still there for people who do not want a box.


we should be also getting the RR speed increase soon.


----------



## Stiletto

I have been scooped!


I just found out from an installer, and verified that they are overlaying the digital on top of the analog. They have also done channels in the 70 range, and channel 7 and maybe a few above that. I think 11, 12 or something. The easiest way to tell (although your eyes can sometimes tell) is the 3 second delay when you change to that channel. I wonder when we are going to be out of the BETA testing phase, and into the all channels all digital phase.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scuuder3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> has anyoen else noticed that channels 45-55 are now all digital, as well as the news channels, 26 and 28.
> 
> 
> they look great. they are not HD just digital, but look great anyway!



How can you tell if they are digital? Just the improved PQ? Also is this channel 45 and 55 or 45 through 55?


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How can you tell if they are digital? Just the improved PQ? Also is this channel 45 and 55 or 45 through 55?



The easiest way I found is if you have 480i and 480p selected for output, it will show 480p for the digital and 480i for the analog.


Jim


----------



## scuuder3

it is 45-55 and some others like the news channels. it is very easy for me to tell with the much improved picture quality. they look great! better than directv digital, guess there is less compression.


----------



## Stiletto

Like I said, the easiest way is the 3 second channel change delay. You can tell before the picture even comes up.


----------



## jason_j_a

Are we really expecting a free RR speed increase? I saw on the new pricing sheet that they have lowered the RR premium price to only $15 more than standard RR (a $25 drop). It seems unlikely that they would lower the price of this 8mb service and then turn around and upgrade the RR standard to 8 or 10mb a few weeks later.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are we really expecting a free RR speed increase? I saw on the new pricing sheet that they have lowered the RR premium price to only $15 more than standard RR (a $25 drop). It seems unlikely that they would lower the price of this 8mb service and then turn around and upgrade the RR standard to 8 or 10mb a few weeks later.



Do you get something in the mail on the price decrease for the premium service? It still shows on their web site at $40.00 more than the standard service.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you get something in the mail on the price decrease for the premium service? It still shows on their web site at $40.00 more than the standard service.



The BHN price changes were described here in this Florida Today article .


----------



## scuuder3

it has been confirmed from pretty reliable sources that we are getting a free bump to 8 mbs, the premium service is going to increase to 10 mbs.


this is how they intend to compete with dsl, since dsl is so much cheaper.


----------



## Barry928

I loved the January 20th quote from D* in the Florida Today article.


"DirectTV has no plans yet for a price increase this year, according to an e-mail from Robert Mercer, director of public relations for DirectTV. The company had a price increase last year of about 4 percent."


And then on January 24th


"DirecTV Inc. is raising its prices this year, rolling out an average 4% rate increase effective March 1.....DirecTV said spending on new services like HDTV also helps to justify its rate increase."

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News


----------



## waters

Monday 2/27/06. Great Performances 1 hr. ( Paul McCartney: Chaos and Creation at Abbey Road).


That's it. Only one hour of HD in February. Hard for them to justify calling it WMFE-HD.


----------



## Barry928

George,


I am also upset by the lack of HD programming on WMFE-DT. I hope everyone will join us and email WMFE.

[email protected] 


Be prepared to receive an email reply from Mike Crane saying that all the HD shows are repeats and the costs are really high. The truth is they were getting the HD feed for free and then when they were asked to pay so PBS could create new HD programs WMFE bailed out. Look at this article about new HD programs produced by APT.

http://www.aptonline.org/aptweb.nsf/...HD+Programming 


APT supplies 91 hours a month of HD programming to PBS HD and WMFE cut that feed to save 2% of their annual programming budget ($15K). APT has increased its volume of HD programming to a total of nearly 2,400 hours fed for this calendar year. APT's HD titles now comprise only 27% of the PBS HD Channel. APT titles account for 46 of the 168 available hours per week for PBS HD.


The next excuse Mike states is that the FCC mandate required WMFE to duplicate the analog channel so they were trapped and needed to drop the HD feed to meet this requirement. This never made sense to me since they have 4 channels on the air. WMFE could support 1 analog duplicate, 1 HD and 2 other channels.


Please use your power of donation to make a point. If WMFE-DT continues to drop the HD feed to save 2% you will drop 100% of your donation. If they bring the HD feed back you will increase your donation.


Right now WMFE thinks no one cares about HD.


----------



## Stiletto

Seems all of my standard cable channels are digital this morning! Woohoo!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems all of my standard cable channels are digital this morning! Woohoo!




Great news!


Congrats to the engineering team at BHN.


----------



## adamwh

Noticed something strange on my InFocus 4805 projector with this digital channel changeover (SA8300 box). Digital SD channels and DVR playback of the analog channels has always been 480p from what I can tell, whereas the analog channels could be passed through at 480i. What I noticed with the change is that 480p output from the 8300 via component (haven't checked HDMI, will do so) displays somewhere between 4:3 and 16:9 in aspect ratio when the projector is set to "native" mode (which should pick 16:9 or 4:3). I can force the channels to 4:3 by setting the projector to 4:3, but if I leave the decision to the projector it displays them as slightly stretched horizontally, although not so far as if I force 16:9 display. 480i passthrough displayed 4:3 correctly in "native" mode. I believe I noticed this a few months back when I was using a 32" Sony 4:3 HDTV, but I could compensate in the service menu for various combinations of input/scan rate so I believe it's the 8300 that's outputting oddly. If I set the box to output only 720p and 1080i it appears to display 4:3 correctly within the 16:9 frame but with the grey bars. I hate gray bars! Any thoughts?


Ad


----------



## Stiletto

Barry, can you confirm this is widespread and not me hallucinating?


----------



## Barry928

I just glanced at the lower channels here at the office and it appears to be all digital.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Will the non-HD boxes still tune in these new digital channels on the same channel numbers...


In other words, CBS is channel 6. Will channel 6 be digital for me on an old explorer 2200?


Thanks... Can't wait to check this out. Although I must say that I was watching some lower channels yesterday and thought to myself, "Wow, BHN must have been working in the neighborhood today cause I am having better than usual clarity on the analog channels"


----------



## Stiletto

You will not need an HD box, only a Digital cable box. If you have Digital cable all your sets with digital boxes will get all digital channels. All your sets without digital cable boxes will get the same old analog channels. And yes, the channels are the same channel number on the digital and analog channels. Basically the TV without a cable box only sees the analog channels (it doesn't know how to see the digital channels). The Digital box will see both the analog and digital channels and choose the digital over the analog.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will the non-HD boxes still tune in these new digital channels on the same channel numbers...
> 
> 
> In other words, CBS is channel 6. Will channel 6 be digital for me on an old explorer 2200?
> 
> 
> Thanks... Can't wait to check this out. Although I must say that I was watching some lower channels yesterday and thought to myself, "Wow, BHN must have been working in the neighborhood today cause I am having better than usual clarity on the analog channels"


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just glanced at the lower channels here at the office and it appears to be all digital.



Barry,


Can you give us some insight into the engineering that is behind this? I thought that we would have other channel numbers for the digital channels like other cable systems seem to have instead of the overlay. Of course, this is sooo much better.










Thanks,

Jim


----------



## thericky

I just flipped on the box for the first time today and you're right, they're all digital! They look pretty darn good. The upconverted content on the HD channels still look better though


----------



## Stiletto

I would imagine that is because they are less compressed and are a straight digital feed from the source to your screen.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just flipped on the box for the first time today and you're right, they're all digital! They look pretty darn good. The upconverted content on the HD channels still look better though


----------



## Stiletto

Well I can give a stab at it. The analog channels are broadcast in a completely different frequency band. Your TV set ignored (or filters out) the higher frequency signal that the digital channels are at, and just looks at the frequency range the analog channels are on.


The cable box can see both the analog and digital frequencies. For the analog channels the exact frequency represents the exact channel. Digital isn't done that way, digital there is a mapping that frequency A corresponds to Channel N. In this case they mapped Channel N to the same channel number as one of the analog channels. The digital box sees two Channel N and has built into it to choose the digital N over the analog N. I can only guess why other cable companies haven't done it this way. I am guessing this way might contain more possibility of having technical support issues. Using my HDTV antenna I used to have Fox and ABC jumping between two channels and it was a problem with the channel mapping as an example.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> Can you give us some insight into the engineering that is behind this? I thought that we would have other channel numbers for the digital channels like other cable systems seem to have instead of the overlay. Of course, this is sooo much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


----------



## ClubSteeler

Next question....


What about the HD channels? Are they still encrypted?

Are there any plans for giving us the major networks unencrypted so that we do not need a HD STB? I am currently using a HD antenna since not much beyond networks is attractive enough for me to want to pay for the HD packages (except ESPN HD).


It would be nice to no longer have to switch the antenna on and off...


----------



## Stiletto

HD content is still encrypted. There is no additional charge for the HD box if you already have Digital cable.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> 
> I am also upset by the lack of HD programming on WMFE-DT. I hope everyone will join us and email WMFE.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Be prepared to receive an email reply from Mike Crane saying that all the HD shows are repeats and the costs are really high. The truth is they were getting the HD feed for free and then when they were asked to pay so PBS could create new HD programs WMFE bailed out. Look at this article about new HD programs produced by APT.
> 
> http://www.aptonline.org/aptweb.nsf/...HD+Programming
> 
> 
> APT supplies 91 hours a month of HD programming to PBS HD and WMFE cut that feed to save 2% of their annual programming budget ($15K). APT has increased its volume of HD programming to a total of nearly 2,400 hours fed for this calendar year. APT's HD titles now comprise only 27% of the PBS HD Channel. APT titles account for 46 of the 168 available hours per week for PBS HD.
> 
> 
> The next excuse Mike states is that the FCC mandate required WMFE to duplicate the analog channel so they were trapped and needed to drop the HD feed to meet this requirement. This never made sense to me since they have 4 channels on the air. WMFE could support 1 analog duplicate, 1 HD and 2 other channels.
> 
> 
> Please use your power of donation to make a point. If WMFE-DT continues to drop the HD feed to save 2% you will drop 100% of your donation. If they bring the HD feed back you will increase your donation.
> 
> 
> Right now WMFE thinks no one cares about HD.



Barry,

I actually called WMFE to complain soon after they took away the HD service. Mike called me back. He is a very pleasant person and took time with me on the phone to explain his reasons. They were exactly what you say in your email. I made the suggestion of using one of the other digital channels for his simulcast myself, but I had no idea on the budgets so thanks for that info. He of course said the decision was already made.


Your idea of tailoring support to their HD offerings is a good one and since my annual request letter with a questionairre has just arrived, I now have my opportunity. Let's hope there are others who want HD PBS back.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I notice on some channels if I tune both a 3250HD and a 8300HD to the same channel there is about 5-10 second delay on the 8300HD. That is, the picture and sound on the 8300HD is lagging behing the 3250HD.



This does not happen on all channels. Anyone know the technical reason for this.


Thanks.


----------



## Barry928

The 8300 is a DVR with a "pause live tv" buffer that is always in record. You are watching the playback of the hard drive even when viewing "live" channels. The amount of delay between the 3250 and the 8300 is the minumum buffer size of the 8300.


What channels do not show the delay?


----------



## markc

In Melbourne area, the Public stations and community access are not digital....I haven't gone through all the channels though


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I can give a stab at it. The analog channels are broadcast in a completely different frequency band. Your TV set ignored (or filters out) the higher frequency signal that the digital channels are at, and just looks at the frequency range the analog channels are on.
> 
> 
> The cable box can see both the analog and digital frequencies. For the analog channels the exact frequency represents the exact channel. Digital isn't done that way, digital there is a mapping that frequency A corresponds to Channel N. In this case they mapped Channel N to the same channel number as one of the analog channels. The digital box sees two Channel N and has built into it to choose the digital N over the analog N. I can only guess why other cable companies haven't done it this way. I am guessing this way might contain more possibility of having technical support issues. Using my HDTV antenna I used to have Fox and ABC jumping between two channels and it was a problem with the channel mapping as an example.



Stiletto,


Thanks for the info.


Jim


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD content is still encrypted. There is no additional charge for the HD box if you already have Digital cable.



Yeah I asked for the "free" HD box, but wanted a DVR. Well more money for the HD DVR. I said I don't want a HD DVR, just a standard SD DVR is fine, but I'd like the box to be able to tune in the HD channels.


No such thing....


The antenna works superbly though, even from Palm Bay....


----------



## Stiletto

The HD DVR is nice, I think it is well worth the $9.95 a month.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I asked for the "free" HD box, but wanted a DVR. Well more money for the HD DVR. I said I don't want a HD DVR, just a standard SD DVR is fine, but I'd like the box to be able to tune in the HD channels.
> 
> 
> No such thing....
> 
> 
> The antenna works superbly though, even from Palm Bay....


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I asked for the "free" HD box, but wanted a DVR. Well more money for the HD DVR. I said I don't want a HD DVR, just a standard SD DVR is fine, but I'd like the box to be able to tune in the HD channels.
> 
> 
> No such thing....
> 
> 
> The antenna works superbly though, even from Palm Bay....



To my knowledge... The Standard DVR and the HD DVR are the same price.


Pace - is an HD box with no DVR... same cost as a "digital" cable box

The DVR's are the $10 a month... no matter which one you get.


In other words, you do not pay extra for HD, you do pay extra for DVR


----------



## bgall

I was actually surprised to see a local Production about technology in Orlando , Research Park, UCF, Lockheed Martin, in HD on WMFE last night, kinda just poped on.


----------



## Stiletto

Actually the regular DVR is $6.95 or $5.95 I forget which.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To my knowledge... The Standard DVR and the HD DVR are the same price.
> 
> 
> Pace - is an HD box with no DVR... same cost as a "digital" cable box
> 
> The DVR's are the $10 a month... no matter which one you get.
> 
> 
> In other words, you do not pay extra for HD, you do pay extra for DVR


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 8300 is a DVR with a "pause live tv" buffer that is always in record. You are watching the playback of the hard drive even when viewing "live" channels. The amount of delay between the 3250 and the 8300 is the minumum buffer size of the 8300.
> 
> 
> What channels do not show the delay?



Barry, I know there is a buffer that is why I thought it strange that DYI (166) is almost always in sync. I have TWO 8300HD's and even they are not in sync.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just flipped on the box for the first time today and you're right, they're all digital! They look pretty darn good. The upconverted content on the HD channels still look better though



It is great to get all the lower channels in digital. Why doesn't BHN make a big deal about this on their web site. E* and D* make a big pitch for satellite service by claiming all digital delivery. Having had E* in the past I think the BHN digital SD channels look better to me. Since I have no way to do a side by side comparison I am going by memory (which might not be too good







)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, I know there is a buffer that is why I thought it strange that DYI (166) is almost always in sync. I have TWO 8300HD's and even they are not in sync.



I am not surprised the 8300's are not in sync since the buffer size would be far from exact. The difference in delay from some channels like DIY but not others is more of a mystery.


After reading the markc post I noticed the local government channels are also still analog in Orlando. I wonder if there is a contract problem?


The quality of the SD channels reminds me of DirecTV in 1993.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The quality of the SD channels reminds me of DirecTV in 1993.



Put on a pair of someone else's glasses and you get DirecTV quality 2006. I'm almost fet up with how terrible SciFi looks on D*.


Does anyone know how to get a BH to give me a sweet deal on a switch from D*? They used to offer me sweet deals to switch all the time but now that I'm ready they only want to give me Showtime for 3 months. I need more incentive to part with my HD Tivo.


----------



## Spriteman

I too noticed the lower channels switch to digital when watching our 50" DLP. looks much better! but, all of my analog tv's (no cable box - signal straight out of the wall) look better too! they are ALL noticeably better! why would this be? obviously not complaining, but I thought the switch to all digital only affected tv's using the digital cable boxes. is it possible the signal strength of the analog signal is somehow getting a "relative" boost from fewer end users now utilizing the analog portion of the signal?


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Put on a pair of someone else's glasses and you get DirecTV quality 2006. I'm almost fet up with how terrible SciFi looks on D*.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get a BH to give me a sweet deal on a switch from D*? They used to offer me sweet deals to switch all the time but now that I'm ready they only want to give me Showtime for 3 months. I need more incentive to part with my HD Tivo.



Isn't knowing that if your HD PVR breaks, you get a new one for nothing a pretty sweet deal? And that the HD channels aren't compressed? And that you get more HD channels? And there is no contract? Not to mention Channel 13, Weather on the Ones


----------



## wdcoy

I switched from D to BH in December. I got feee HBO for a year, and due to some other connecting problems also got Showtime for a year. Tell them that you're curently a D customer and thinking about switching.


Good Luck


Don


----------



## jbourg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Put on a pair of someone else's glasses and you get DirecTV quality 2006. I'm almost fet up with how terrible SciFi looks on D*.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get a BH to give me a sweet deal on a switch from D*? They used to offer me sweet deals to switch all the time but now that I'm ready they only want to give me Showtime for 3 months. I need more incentive to part with my HD Tivo.



Call the BHN direct sales number at 407 215 5733 and ask about DirecTV customer-specific incentives. Be prepared to wait on hold for some time and after speaking with a receptionist then getting a call back from a sales rep.


I just called. If it turns out to be true, not bad discounts (significantly better than what you describe) depending on your desired service mix. Seems to involve a sales person coming to your home to validate you are a current DirecTV customer from a current bill.


----------



## Stiletto

What type of deals are you talking? I got Digital triple pack for a year at the no pack price (free HBO, Show, & Max) as well as a free box with DVR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbourg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Call the BHN direct sales number at 407 215 5733 and ask about DirecTV customer-specific incentives. Be prepared to wait on hold for some time and after speaking with a receptionist then getting a call back from a sales rep.
> 
> 
> I just called. If it turns out to be true, not bad discounts (significantly better than what you describe) depending on your desired service mix. Seems to involve a sales person coming to your home to validate you are a current DirecTV customer from a current bill.


----------



## jason_j_a

Thanks for the replies guys.


Calling that number I was able to get $125 credit for my old D* STB's, free HBO, free first month (with all the premiums), 1 HDVR, 1 regular DVR for $59 a month (after the first month).


----------



## Stiletto

I think I am getting a lot of digital noise. I am wondering whether the better first step is to swap out the box, or to call Brighthouse and have them send a line technician out? Is there anything in the service menu of the box that might give me some clues about where my problem is? The only thing I could see wasunder the RF Network group, QAM SNR which for me was switching between 36 and 37. That seems pretty low to me.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> 
> Calling that number I was able to get $125 credit for my old D* STB's, free HBO, free first month (with all the premiums), 1 HDVR, 1 regular DVR for $59 a month (after the first month).



I got a similar deal when switching from E*. One note of caution. If you decide to add an additional 8300HD PVR or any similar swap that involves a price change MAKE SURE they keep the promo on your account. I had a problem when adding an additional box.


But the nice people at BHN put me back on a new promo for an additional 12 months


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Has anyone noticed that the digital lower channels when viewed in Gray Bar (4:3) mode have a black line on the left side? I see this on two of my flat panel TV's but not on a third. I have tried all the different settings on the SA STB's and the TVs themselves but cannot get rid of it.


Now I know this is some comibination of the signal and the TV because when BNH switches to a commercial the black bar goes away. Also it does not happen on MTV (73) or VH1 (72).


Any idea what causes this?


Edit: I went and looked at more channels and it seems most of the ones in 20's have the black bar. In the the 30's some do.


----------



## Shozbot

Happy Superbowl Day!!!!


----------



## Cruzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the digital lower channels when viewed in Gray Bar (4:3) mode have a black line on the left side? I see this on two of my flat panel TV's but not on a third. I have tried all the different settings on the SA STB's and the TVs themselves but cannot get rid of it.
> 
> 
> Now I know this is some comibination of the signal and the TV because when BNH switches to a commercial the black bar goes away. Also it does not happen on MTV (73) or VH1 (72).
> 
> 
> Any idea what causes this?
> 
> 
> Edit: I went and looked at more channels and it seems most of the ones in 20's have the black bar. In the the 30's some do.



I've got the same prob on both the RPTV and LCD.


----------



## Stiletto

Anyone else have any audio dropouts or stutters during the game?


----------



## rich21

Lots of audio drop-outs off-air too.


----------



## avNeophyte

I had quite a few audio dropouts. Was this a local problem or national?


----------



## rich21

From the looks of the superbowl thread the drop-outs are local. There were also many audio volume/mixing/production productions from the network too.


----------



## Stiletto

Just wish the audio drop outs had come at a more beneficial time and managed to block out Mick Jagers horrible singing.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wish the audio drop outs had come at a more beneficial time and managed to block out Mick Jagers horrible singing.



I read today that there were a few drop outs in Mick Jagger's songs, but these were made by the censor, making use of the time delay. I had just put the gaps down to a possible bad mic!


On another subject, on my DVR I have several series recordings set up, and they nearly all continue to work after the switch to digital. Does anyone know if they now record the digital channel or will I need to delete and re-add them to record the digital rather than the analog channel? (One series recording did stop and had to be deleted and re-entered).


I'm just amazed at how smooth and invisible this upgrade to a better picture was.


----------



## Suzook

Ah so thats what is was.. I just thought it was chaulked up to the stones sounding crappy







BTW its off topic but I have now upgraded to the ultimate pak with BH with the exception of Digital phone. THis includes the 8mb high speed and I must say the pages snap like your fingers. MORE HD MORE HD MORE HD. I just wish they would solve the HDMI issue. I would love my on screen displays back through my nice new flagship Pio Elite receiver.


----------



## dall08fan

The ultimate pack includes the 8mb download speed or you have to pay extra for that? I checked out the BH website and the ultimate pack says it comes with the 5mb download speed.


----------



## Suzook

well thats what they called it. YEs the 8mb is a bit more than the 5mb


----------



## dall08fan

Well that sucks. I was hoping they would include in the ultimate the extra speed. Not sure yet if I want to pay $15 extra to get the extra speed. Most likely I will in time, cause I just could not live with myself if I did not have the best speed.


----------



## Stiletto

You shouldn't have to do anything. It will record the same channel 7 show, but now it tunes in as digital instead of analog. Of course, all of your existing recordings that were done in Analog are still analog. No magic fairy wand converted that stuff for you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read today that there were a few drop outs in Mick Jagger's songs, but these were made by the censor, making use of the time delay. I had just put the gaps down to a possible bad mic!
> 
> 
> On another subject, on my DVR I have several series recordings set up, and they nearly all continue to work after the switch to digital. Does anyone know if they now record the digital channel or will I need to delete and re-add them to record the digital rather than the analog channel? (One series recording did stop and had to be deleted and re-entered).
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed at how smooth and invisible this upgrade to a better picture was.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dall08fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ultimate pack includes the 8mb download speed or you have to pay extra for that? I checked out the BH website and the ultimate pack says it comes with the 5mb download speed.



Not sure about the extra cost, but I just downloaded an update for Nero Burning at just over 6Mb (could be slowed due to traffic or the speed limmit on the other end).










I just did an online test and got 779.5 kbps!

http://msn-cnet.com.com/7009-7254_7-...eed&kbps=779.5


----------



## property33

Check out THIS speed. We got the same RR cost since day one... Jim
http://reviews.cnet.com/7009-7254_7-...ME=&&kbps=1632


----------



## PerfectCr

I find many internet "speed tests" to be inaccurate, especially once the speed get's up there. I have RR at 8mb and I know I am getting that speed because downloads max at 960K per second. Was 600K with 5mb.


----------



## property33

Agree. I average around 850 downloading large files that are actually of 'substance' not a test.


----------



## wiggum

How does everyone likle Brighthouse??? I am moving to somewhere in Orlando that carries it and I am deciding on it or satelite...


EDIT: Just wanted to add, do they have a lot of cable cards?? I have a new Hitachi 50VF820...


----------



## Cruzer

Brighthouse has been pretty good to us on the HD front. May be the best in the country. Now that all channels are digital I've got no complaints.


----------



## thericky

I just got a Sony HD DVR and have Bright House. Do I need a cable card in order to pick up any HD channels? Obviously I could get some OTA, but can I tune to the local HD channels via standard cable without getting a cable card?


----------



## Stiletto

No you can not get the HD channel via standard cable without a cable card. You need to get the Digital cable package to get HD, and will need a cable card to use your Sony HD DVR. Unfortunately, you are not going to be able to access any of the on demand or interactive stuff if you use your Sony HD DVR as your cable tuner.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a Sony HD DVR and have Bright House. Do I need a cable card in order to pick up any HD channels? Obviously I could get some OTA, but can I tune to the local HD channels via standard cable without getting a cable card?


----------



## the64gto

Since the Firewire port is 'non functional' in the 8300, has anybody tried to get HD video/audio to their computer?? and what means did you use?? TIA


----------



## thericky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No you can not get the HD channel via standard cable without a cable card. You need to get the Digital cable package to get HD, and will need a cable card to use your Sony HD DVR. Unfortunately, you are not going to be able to access any of the on demand or interactive stuff if you use your Sony HD DVR as your cable tuner.



Thanks. That's what I figured. Right now I have two SA8300HD's. I'll dump one of them in exchange for a cable card if I like the new Sony box.


The cable card has to be cheaper than renting the box. I never use on-demand or interactive stuff so that doesn't bother me. I'll zip by the local BHN office to nab a cable card tomorrow.


----------



## Stiletto

The cable card is like 2 bucks. It is listed on their website.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's what I figured. Right now I have two SA8300HD's. I'll dump one of them in exchange for a cable card if I like the new Sony box.
> 
> 
> The cable card has to be cheaper than renting the box. I never use on-demand or interactive stuff so that doesn't bother me. I'll zip by the local BHN office to nab a cable card tomorrow.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Has anyone noticed that the digital lower channels when viewed in Gray Bar (4:3) mode have a black line on the left side? I see this on two of my flat panel TV's but not on a third.


When BNH switches to a commercial the black bar goes away. Also it does not happen on MTV (73) or VH1 (72). It seems most of the ones in 20's have the black bar. In the the 30's some do.


----------



## PerfectCr

Anyone else having an issue right now with the HD-DVR not outputting Dolby Digital 5.1? I know it is not my speakers because my Xbox is outputting DD5.1 now. All the HD channels they usually broadcast DD5.1 are coming through as a PCM stream right now.


Anyone else see this?


Update, watching American Idol, still no DD5.1, I am getting PCM 2.0 (analog) output!







What's going on? Even my taped shows on the DVR are not outputting DD.5.1. On my reciever I see DD flash across then reverts to PCM. Never seen this issue before. Do I have a bad box? This just started literally tonight.


----------



## Barry928

Check to see if your digital audio output selector is sitting on 2 channel mode. There is a known glitch with that switch changing itself to 2 channel when an "alert sound" chimes.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check to see if your digital audio output selector is sitting on 2 channel mode. There is a known glitch with that switch changing itself to 2 channel when an "alert sound" chimes.



Where is the "digital audio output selector"? Curiously, I did hear that alert sound earlier tonight. That could be it!


----------



## Barry928

settings>advanced settings>then scroll down a couple items


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> settings>advanced settings>then scroll down a couple items



Looked through the entire menu, I have nothing that says anything about AUDIO output settings, only video. I have rebooted the box twice


----------



## Barry928

Are you on version 103 or 112?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you on version 103 or 112?



I wouldn't even know how to tell. I am sure you might know however


----------



## Barry928

If you have the 112 beta test software then the menu is in there. Version 103 also has the menu but versions before that do not. All rev. 2 hardware 8300's have 103.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have the 112 beta test software then the menu is in there. Version 103 also has the menu but versions before that do not. All rev. 2 hardware 8300's have 103.



Well I got this about a month after they came out. How do I get a software upgrade? I certainly wouldn't mind beta testing new software







I do it on the desktop all the time.


Barry, I found one of your posts regarding this issue. I have heard the alert but this is the first time my box has reverted to PCM. Is there no way to fix it if I have the old software?


OK, I found out what version I am running (did a search on how to find service menu). I am on version 1.8.095. How do I get the newer one?


----------



## Barry928

I don't know the answer if you have the older software.


112 upgrade instructions.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6671728 


Tips and tricks post.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ps#post4547722


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer if you have the older software.
> 
> 
> 112 upgrade instructions.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6671728
> 
> 
> Tips and tricks post.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ps#post4547722



Thanks Barry, just sent you a PM with my MAC addy!


----------



## PerfectCr

Barry do you know how long it typically takes to receive the upgrade, thanks!


----------



## Barry928

From the time I send it in usually one to three days.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looked through the entire menu, I have nothing that says anything about AUDIO output settings, only video. I have rebooted the box twice




Press settings on the remote, then the A key for more settings. This will take you to the audio settings where you can select Audio Digital out then Dobly Digital which I think will be the 5.1 setting.


----------



## Barry928

.095 software does not have the Digital Audio menu item so we need to push the update to .112.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Press settings on the remote, then the A key for more settings. This will take you to the audio settings where you can select Audio Digital out then Dobly Digital which I think will be the 5.1 setting.



As Barry mentions I am on the old Software version so the option does not exist for me until I get upgraded.


----------



## PerfectCr

I recieved the SW Upgrade this morning! Works perfectly! DD5.1 is back, and HDMI works like a charm (it was good before too). I now have the additional menu item. Thank you so much BARRY!


----------



## JH2003

I have a SONY KV-32HS510 HDTV that was purchased from Best Buy 3 years ago. It failed in November and attemps to have it fixed are no go as Sony does not have the required replacement circuit board available. Best Buy has been great working with me and offered me a replacement per the service agreement. The HDTV is built into a wall sytem with components and speakers and I am limited to 37" width. I thought Sony was a good brand, but BB does not carry equivalents as the picture tube sets are on the way out. I am looking for suggestions for brands that forum members feel are good investments and as a stretch request, model numbers for HDTV as big as I can get but 37" or less wide.


Thanks, JH


----------



## Suzook

you may want to try the Rear projection or plasma/lcd forum for more suggestions


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a SONY KV-32HS510 HDTV that was purchased from Best Buy 3 years ago. It failed in November and attemps to have it fixed are no go as Sony does not have the required replacement circuit board available. Best Buy has been great working with me and offered me a replacement per the service agreement. The HDTV is built into a wall sytem with components and speakers and I am limited to 37" width. I thought Sony was a good brand, but BB does not carry equivalents as the picture tube sets are on the way out. I am looking for suggestions for brands that forum members feel are good investments and as a stretch request, model numbers for HDTV as big as I can get but 37" or less wide.
> 
> 
> Thanks, JH


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7065670 


I just got this one.


----------



## DoubleACL

I just picked up my HD box & connected it to my Sony 36XS955 using component cables. I'm getting very annoying delay going between all channels where the screen goes gray for about a second, then displays the new channel. I've tried all output & input settings.

Is anyone else experiencing this?

Would it make a difference to connect using the DVI-HDMI interface (if it's even active)? Thanks.


----------



## Barry928

Try switching off all of the scan rates except 1080i in the 8300 as a test to see if your Sony is simply slow to sync to a different scan rate.


----------



## DoubleACL

Thanks.

Switching scan rates on the box to 1080i only caused gray bars top & bottom, plus black bars on each side (effectively reducing my screen size from 36" to 32" or less), plus the grayed screen delay (1 - 2) seconds still occurs between channels.

?


----------



## Barry928

Try a new box I guess. The channels do not change as fast as when they were analog but the gray between every change seems very wrong. You might as well reboot the box and see if the buffer resets.


----------



## DoubleACL

Reboot didn't fix it. I'll try a new box. Does anyone know if the DVI is active no the 3250HD? I'd like to try the DVI-HDMI interface first before I swap the box.


----------



## joepalace

I have a similar setup, with different TV. Ever since the analog channels have switched to digital, the 1-2 second delay between channels occur. I just took it as the cost to be 100% digital on all channels.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DoubleACL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reboot didn't fix it. I'll try a new box. Does anyone know if the DVI is active no the 3250HD? I'd like to try the DVI-HDMI interface first before I swap the box.



Works fine, I have two 3250HDs going to two Elite Plasmas, with no problems.


----------



## DoubleACL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joepalace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup, with different TV. Ever since the analog channels have switched to digital, the 1-2 second delay between channels occur. I just took it as the cost to be 100% digital on all channels.



Have you asked BHN about it?


----------



## jason_j_a

I finally switched from D* to BHN today. Tonight I had the great pleasure of calling up D* and cancelling. I was expecting to get the royal butt kissing treatment but I ended up getting in an arguement with the CSR and she never made me any kind of offers. I'm sure anyone familiar with D*'s HD-Lite will find this conversation amusing.


D* = I see you've been with us for 4 years. I'm sorry to hear you are leaving... may I ask why?


Me = My local cable company offered me a better deal and they have superior picture quality and more HD offerings.


D* = We have HD satellites! Cable doesn't have that. They don't have true HD because they don't have satellites. Putting cable on your expensive HD TV is like putting a Yugo engine in your Corvette. Cable doesn't broadcast in true HD.


Me = I think you're confused.. it's actually you guys who don't broadcast in true HD, my local cable company does. You guys downsample all 1080i signals to 1280x1080. Everyone even refers to it as HD-Lite now.


D* = But that's still HD!


Me* = Yes, but that's like putting a Yugo engine in my 'Vette. My local cable company would broadcast the same show in 1920x1080 because they don't down sample the picture. They also have more channels while you guys haven't added anything new in forever.


D* = We are adding TNT HD next week and HD locals in May.


Me = My cable company gives TNT HD for no additional cost and I already had HD locals over the antenna so that doesn't get me excited.


D* = We have a $200 rebate on HD right now.. you get the receiver for free.


Me* = I already have HD wth you guys... I paid $1000 for the HD Tivo over a year ago and it's dog slow, you're never released the 6.2 patch and who knows what it's going to be replaced with when you guys switch to MPEG4 since you no longer have Tivo. Not to mention your picture quality has gone downhill ever since I joined.


D* = Wow you must have gotten that a long time ago... those are $399 now . You know with cable you lease the equipment you won't own it.


Me = Good... I don't want to have to pay $400 or $1000 for a DVR ever again! You guys make me pay for it and then you charge me a DVR fee too. How is that better than paying a lease?


D* = Okay I can see you've already made up your mind. I'll credit your account. Good bye.



I feel for people who don't really understand this stuff and believe this BS that D* still tries to say when they are compared to cable.


----------



## PerfectCr

Jason, haha that's funny. D* is making a huge mistake with HD-Lite, let's hope it does not spread. I think of D* as the AOL of TV services.


----------



## wstruth

Toward the end of tonight's Olympic Opening Ceremonies WESH aired a promo featuring anchor Wendy Chioji in HD. Looked good. Maybe more is to come? Maybe even local news in HD?


----------



## bgall

yeah i posted that early, but deleted it until I could verify what I say. It was very interesting


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Barry,


Attached is a screen capture of the black bar I am seeing when viewing the many of the lower digital channels on the 8300HD.


This happens when watching 4:3 on a 16:9 TV on both a plasma and LCD HDTV.

It happens with both the 8300HDs but *NOT* on an LCD hooked up to a SA3250HD.

*It goes away during commercials.*


Since I have two 8300HDs and it happens on both sets it seems the problem is related to that STB.


----------



## Barry928

Yes that is picture blanking lines. Perhaps the cropping could be adjusted on the 8300 but my preference would be simply to let us switch the gray bars to black and then the blanking would be masked.


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes that is picture blanking lines. Perhaps the cropping could be adjusted on the 8300 but my preference would be simply to let us switch the gray bars to black and then the blanking would be masked.



All in favor, Say 'I'!


----------



## FLBob

"I"


Hi folks, I'm hoping to get a bit of advice from the group.


I've got a brand new HT setup together over the last few weeks. A Sony KDF-E50A10 50" Rear Projection LCD, Onkyo HT-S780 receiver, and an Explorer 8300HD.


The (HD) picture is a great improvement, but I'm getting a lot of audio stutter and video pixelation. I'm watching the Olympics now and I'm getting 5 to 15 "glitches" every minute. And it's not just tonight (but it does seem worse than usual tonight).


I had BHN come out and the tech said my signal levels were fine. He offered to swap out the box but I told him no since I already had about 10 hours of shows recorded that I had not watched yet. (They *really* need to come up with a solution for saving your recordings and settings when they swap out a box).


Is this amount of dropout normal? Is swapping out the HD DVR really a solution for this type of problem?


Thanks in advance for your advice.

Bob


----------



## revilo78

Getting tons of dropouts in the Olympic coverage. Anybody else? I'm in the UCF area.


----------



## Gator5000e

WESH is just awful. IT's happening to me OTA as well. Not even in HD anymore. WOrst station for HD in the area.


----------



## rolltide1017

SD right now in the Metro West area. Thanks WESH, great job. NBC offers little HD and now, when they do, WESH screws it up. I guess they forgot to let the HD trained monkeys out tonight.


----------



## Barry928

Easy on WESH guys. This is a NBC network problem.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4&page=6&pp=20


----------



## Suzook

Barry any comments from BHN on picking up the new SA dvr boxes when they become available?


----------



## Barry928

No word yet on the next version of the 8300.


----------



## Stiletto

I had a similar problem, thought not as bad. It only happened on some channels for me too. Well I tracked it down to being cable from a splitter to my 8300HD and figured I would swap out my 4' cable from the wall to the 8300HD and the female to female adapter that gets the cable through the wall outlet. Well I unscrew the wall outlet cable then go to my 8300HD and notice the ends are different. Doh, I had run my cable through a Trippe Lite UPS cable guard thingy. Seems to have played havoc on my signal in a weird way.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I"
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I'm hoping to get a bit of advice from the group.
> 
> 
> I've got a brand new HT setup together over the last few weeks. A Sony KDF-E50A10 50" Rear Projection LCD, Onkyo HT-S780 receiver, and an Explorer 8300HD.
> 
> 
> The (HD) picture is a great improvement, but I'm getting a lot of audio stutter and video pixelation. I'm watching the Olympics now and I'm getting 5 to 15 "glitches" every minute. And it's not just tonight (but it does seem worse than usual tonight).
> 
> 
> I had BHN come out and the tech said my signal levels were fine. He offered to swap out the box but I told him no since I already had about 10 hours of shows recorded that I had not watched yet. (They *really* need to come up with a solution for saving your recordings and settings when they swap out a box).
> 
> 
> Is this amount of dropout normal? Is swapping out the HD DVR really a solution for this type of problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.
> 
> Bob


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doh, I had run my cable through a Trippe Lite UPS cable guard thingy. Seems to have played havoc on my signal in a weird way.



Interesting you mention running thru a surge protector for the cable line. I personally am insistent on running my cable in through a surge suppressor, after a few years ago losing some very expensive gear to a lightning strike, in which the only unprotected inlet was the cable line.


I know BHN is also insistent on not using surge protectors on the cable line, as it messes with the up-channel for PPV/on-demand, etc., which I don't care about. But I have personally ruled out the surge protector as causing glitches. I'm using an APC unit designed for home theatres, with high-frequency cable protection, as well as RJ-11/RJ-45.


Anyone else have the same stigma as I, or having good success (the least interference with the cable signal) with a particular kind of suppressor?


Barry, is this something worthy of bringing up to BHN engineering, requesting them to review or recommend certain kinds of suppressors for use with their network?


/temple


----------



## Stiletto

I have a Tripp Lite HT1500UPS which is a home theater specific UPS. I haven't checked the spec on the cable pass thru to see its bandwidth, but it seemed to have more trouble on certain channels then others. I guess my 8300HD is my new cable surge suppressor. A quick check on the Tripp Lite website and I don't see any spec on that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting you mention running thru a surge protector for the cable line. I personally am insistent on running my cable in through a surge suppressor, after a few years ago losing some very expensive gear to a lightning strike, in which the only unprotected inlet was the cable line.
> 
> 
> I know BHN is also insistent on not using surge protectors on the cable line, as it messes with the up-channel for PPV/on-demand, etc., which I don't care about. But I have personally ruled out the surge protector as causing glitches. I'm using an APC unit designed for home theatres, with high-frequency cable protection, as well as RJ-11/RJ-45.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have the same stigma as I, or having good success (the least interference with the cable signal) with a particular kind of suppressor?
> 
> 
> Barry, is this something worthy of bringing up to BHN engineering, requesting them to review or recommend certain kinds of suppressors for use with their network?
> 
> 
> /temple


----------



## Stiletto

Barry, I noticed a week ago that I had a couple of programs on my bedroom DVR and I have no idea how they got there. I deleted them because I figured my wife must have done something, and they are shows that she records on the family room DVR. Do you know if BH has done any testing of multi-room DVR stuff? I have not been able to recreate it, but it seems to fit the circumstances! Most of my recorded stuff is in HD and it makes sense that it was only the stuff my wife watches because the bedroom isn't HD. I was very excited when I figured it out, but then let down when I couldn't recreate it.


----------



## Barry928

The surge protector is in the top 5 things to bypass when troubleshooting a cable problem. The frequency range and 2 way signal flow required is a good question for BHN engineering. As my investment increased in my home theater gear so has my budget for high quality power protection and filtering. Knowing the ground path for every device and every signal path is important when minimizing ground potential differences and near miss lightning dissipation. Go outside and grab hold of the BHN installed ground wire. I have found some of the older installations go underground to a ground rod that had long ago rusted apart. The ground wire from the BHN demarcation point to the main utility ground should be short in length, fastened tightly and not show any signs of corrosion. The same should be true of your telephone service (if anyone here still has a land line from the phone company). I hear more tales of lightning damaged equipment from cable and phone connections than from A/C power.


----------



## templeofdoom

Thanks Barry, that's an excellent idea/reminder to check the ground rod (for the mains power, and other utilities' connection to it).


Do you feel that feeding back thru the ground any spikes is adequate for cable signal, or is any of your "increasingly budgeted" filtering equipment also arresting surges on the signal line?


If we can get some real specifics from BHN engineering on requirements for a frequency band that must pass downstream and upstream, perhaps we can inquire of the power equipment companies. Maybe in the future the manufacturers can publish specs on what their equipment passes/blocks, if we only know what to look for...


Instead of BHN putting a blanket statement that surge suppressors on the cable line are _verboten_, let's address the issue and make it a reasonable thing to allow us to protect our downstream equipment. I've just never seen the topic go any higher than an onsite tech.


Oh, and letting the 8300 serve as the surge suppressor: in my instance several years ago, I lost a digital processing preamp that was far downstream of the cable box. Lightning and surges can do some very interesting things!


----------



## FLBob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The surge protector is in the top 5 things to bypass when troubleshooting a cable problem.



I don't have a cable surge protector installed. Since my signal levels were measured as good but I still have tons of dropouts on all HD channels, I decided to get a DVD recorder to save my already captured programs and then swap out the 8300.


Hopefully it will make a difference.


----------



## bgall

Ok now WESH has an HD trailer for their Sunrise show. They had several studio shots.


I wonder if they just got a single HD cam and an editor, or if there is really something to this, anyways still waiting, there HD looks great


----------



## gimphboi

I don't know if anyone else saw this, but the Sentinel this morning is running a story indicating that a bump to 7mbps/512kbps will be coming 3/1 for Road Runner. The best part...it's free!


-Tony


----------



## andrew632

Another free speed upgrade? That's awesome...happen to have a link to the article on the site? Can't find it and their site navigation isn't much to look at.


Andrew


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrew632* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another free speed upgrade? That's awesome...happen to have a link to the article on the site? Can't find it and their site navigation isn't much to look at.
> 
> 
> Andrew


 http://www.orlandosentinel.com/techn...logy-headlines


----------



## andrew632

Thanks for the link. Good news for everyone in the area....384kbps upload wasn't cutting it for me. Also just bought my first HDTV (RCA HD52W59) and am now disappointed to find it doesn't support 720p. Noticed it when I tried watching Fox broadcasts through the Explorer 8300HD and the TV fails to sync. Ended up viewing 720p programs in 1080i. Since BHN broadcasts are encrypted I'll probably end up grabbing an ATSC PCI tuner for my PC. Another thing, before I forget - I've been having problems with my digital audio output. My SA8300HD fails to output DD audio on either digital output (optical/coax) on any of the HD channels, besides the SD channels. If I set the output to stereo, there will be output...but it defeats the purpose of me using the digital outs in the first place. Nice, informative forum you guys have here.


----------



## Shozbot

I haven't seen anybody else post this problem before, or any like it, so I think it was a fluke but I'll ask anyway...


I had PVR'd on my 8300HD the show 'The Office' last thursday night. I finally got around to watching it last night and there was no audio for the dialogue. You could still hear the background audio (ie, phones ringing, chatter, traffic during outside scenes) but whenever anyone spoke, you could not hear them. I tried other programs I had recorded with no problems, and I tried my tv speakers vs my home theater setup. I changed the 8300's audio from Digital>HDMI>stereo and still nothing. I turned on subtitles and they were displaying the dialogue fine. It was the strangest thing, and I just wondered if anyone else here recorded the Office last week and had no audio problems? Or if this has happened to anyone else before?


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shozbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had PVR'd on my 8300HD the show 'The Office' last thursday night. I finally got around to watching it last night and there was no audio for the dialogue. You could still hear the background audio (ie, phones ringing, chatter, traffic during outside scenes) but whenever anyone spoke, you could not hear them.



Yup, had the same thing here. I think it was either the broadcast or WESH. I think somewhere along the way, it dropped the center channel audio, and the rest of the 5.1 stream came through, getting the background noises but not the dialog.


I reset/rebooted the 8300, same thing. Ended up downloading that episode from eDonkey. It was hilarious, worth the download.


----------



## Barry928

andrew632,


Welcome to the forum. Check the digital audio output settings in the advanced settings menu.


----------



## corba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shozbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anybody else post this problem before, or any like it, so I think it was a fluke but I'll ask anyway...
> 
> 
> I had PVR'd on my 8300HD the show 'The Office' last thursday night. I finally got around to watching it last night and there was no audio for the dialogue. You could still hear the background audio (ie, phones ringing, chatter, traffic during outside scenes) but whenever anyone spoke, you could not hear them. I tried other programs I had recorded with no problems, and I tried my tv speakers vs my home theater setup. I changed the 8300's audio from Digital>HDMI>stereo and still nothing. I turned on subtitles and they were displaying the dialogue fine. It was the strangest thing, and I just wondered if anyone else here recorded the Office last week and had no audio problems? Or if this has happened to anyone else before?



OTA (HD) had the same audio problem fyi


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shozbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anybody else post this problem before, or any like it, so I think it was a fluke but I'll ask anyway...
> 
> 
> I had PVR'd on my 8300HD the show 'The Office' last thursday night. I finally got around to watching it last night and there was no audio for the dialogue. You could still hear the background audio (ie, phones ringing, chatter, traffic during outside scenes) but whenever anyone spoke, you could not hear them. I tried other programs I had recorded with no problems, and I tried my tv speakers vs my home theater setup. I changed the 8300's audio from Digital>HDMI>stereo and still nothing. I turned on subtitles and they were displaying the dialogue fine. It was the strangest thing, and I just wondered if anyone else here recorded the Office last week and had no audio problems? Or if this has happened to anyone else before?



This is a NBC problem....It happens from time to time on their 5.1 shows


----------



## andrew632




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check the digital audio output settings in the advanced settings menu.



Audio output is Dolby Digital when set now...during American Idol I tried it out and would get nothing on DD, but it would output if I set it to stereo. No idea what was the problem.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go outside and grab hold of the BHN installed ground wire. I have found some of the older installations go underground to a ground rod that had long ago rusted apart. The ground wire from the BHN demarcation point to the main utility ground should be short in length, fastened tightly and not show any signs of corrosion. The same should be true of your telephone service (if anyone here still has a land line from the phone company). I hear more tales of lightning damaged equipment from cable and phone connections than from A/C power.



Barry,

Years ago I had a problem where I would get a buzzing from the tv speakers if the BHN cable was connected, even with the tv off. BHN said my ground was poor, and there was also a device at a neighbor's which was the main cause. They disconnected it and fixed the buzz.


Next day the problem was back so I changed the 20 foot ground wire running from the BHN input point at the roof to the ground rod with 4 gauge wire, and that fixed the issue.


Recently, when BHN replaced the cable drop from the pole, they removed my heavy ground and replaced it with an ~16 gauge wire. I didn't notice until weeks later. The buzzing did not return, but I would think my equipment is safer with the heavy ground. Is there any reason to avoid heavy ground wire?


----------



## Gator1

Well, Barry's predictions came true once again. He was correct on: getting the speed increase on our internet connections at no cost and we have gone to all digital from Brighthouse. Now if only his predictions about additioanl HD channels come true.............................


----------



## bgall

and some more SD channels like FSN Florida, NFL Network just to name 2


----------



## Suzook

I guess I can call and cancel the 8mb speed upgrade I ordered. To be honest not worth the money as I didnt see a big change in speed.


----------



## meteor3

The addition of NFL Network would be huge, considering NFL Network will be broadcasting games next season.


----------



## wdcoy

I agree, hope NFL Network is added by football season. This is one channel I miss since dumping D.


Don


----------



## jabetcha

If anyone is interested, RoadRunner premium just increased to 10mbs/1mbs (even though the official date is 3/1). Also, the price will drop $5 on March 1.


My 384k up wasn't cutting it either.


----------



## jason_j_a

So premium RR will be $55 instead of $60 starting 3/1?


----------



## andrew632

I thought RR Premium was dropping from $85 to $60...that's what the Sentinel article led me to believe, anyways. If they do indeed offer 1mbps upload I might finally upgrade to the service.


----------



## jabetcha

Ok, I got my numbers confused. Read the info here: http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/72018


----------



## Barry928

Those of you waiting for the 1.8.112 software update will need to wait a little longer. BHN engineering has made the decision to push this update to the entire customer base next Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## kurros

Haven't gotten the 10mbps premium upgrade yet here in Lake Buena Vista. Still about 8mpbs according to speakeasy. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## rolltide1017

Got my bill today and it has increased by $10 Which is a 10% increase. The Sentinel article said it would only be a 4% increase. $10 is a lot for me right now because my rent just went up 25 and my cell went up 20. When I was with DirecTv, they raised the price a few times on us but never this much. $10 just seems like a lot. Guess I'll give BHN a call.


Is it just RR Pre. getting a speed increase, am I screwed b/c I chose Earthlink?


EDIT: I just called BHN and found out why my bill went up som much so, I'm okay with that know. I asked the CSR if the internet speed was for earthlink and she said no, RR only. I feel ripped off becuase I chose Earthlink now. I'm hopping she is wrong.


----------



## jason_j_a

Barry,


Does this new software have any additional fixes besides the HDMI fix?


----------



## Barry928

No. The only added feature is the digital audio select menu if you do not currently have the .103 software. Most people with the original 8300 have the .095 software so they will add the audio selector.


----------



## DoubleACL

Using BHN 3250HD and Sony 36XS955.


On the WESH HD channels (all HD channels), my video display is being chopped at the top & bottom. My Sony is a 36" full screen tube, and I wasn't surprised to see the HD broacast at 16:9 widescreen, with black bars at top & bottom -- but the top & bottom is being cropped. Top of heads are being cut off & I can't see a lot of the Olympics scoring-type data at the bottom. This happens on both component video and DVI-HDMI. I've tried different TV resolution settings, with no change. What else can I try?


----------



## DoubleACL

Using BHN 3250HD and Sony 36XS955.


On the WESH HD channels (all HD channels actually), my video display is being cropped at the top & bottom. My Sony is a 36" full screen tube, and I wasn't surprised to see the HD broacast at 16:9 widescreen, with black bars at top & bottom -- but the top & bottom is being cropped. Top of heads are being cut off & I can't see a lot of the Olympics scoring-type data at the bottom. This happens on both component video and DVI-HDMI. I've tried different TV resolution settings, with no change. What else can I try?


----------



## Barry928

Did you press the pound # key?


What did you set the 8300 menu to display?


----------



## PerfectCr

Maybe you have a "16:9 Enhanced" mode enabled?


----------



## Barry928

I seem to remember these 4:3 HD sony's offer the option of inputing an anamorphic HD signal and then have the display do the stretch to 16:9 in order to maximize resolution.


----------



## DoubleACL

Where is the # key?

On the 3250HD, my aspect ratio is set to 4:3.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DoubleACL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is the # key?
> 
> On the 3250HD, my aspect ratio is set to 4:3.



On your remote.


----------



## Barry928

Oh, its a 3250. More info to work with.


In the settings > A (more settings) > Aspect menu


What options do you have?


----------



## DoubleACL

TV Type:

- Widescreen (16:9)

- Standard (4:3)


then within that

Picture Settings

- Squeeze 16:9 picture

- Letterbox 16:9 picture

- Zoom 16:9 picture


----------



## Barry928

I think Squeeze 16:9 picture in the cable box and then in the "Screen" menu of the Sony select either ON or Auto for the analog 16:9 setting or select "Letterbox" in the digital 16:9 menu.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kurros* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten the 10mbps premium upgrade yet here in Lake Buena Vista. Still about 8mpbs according to speakeasy. Keeping my fingers crossed.



I am @ 5meg service and just checked with Speakeasy... 7218/477 The analog guage runs past the red line @ 6mb


----------



## PerfectCr

Just power cycled my modem...and.........AWESOME, Clermont here, and I can confirm I have the 10/1! I was a premium 8mb RR customer!


----------



## DoubleACL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think Squeeze 16:9 picture in the cable box and then in the "Screen" menu of the Sony select either ON or Auto for the analog 16:9 setting or select "Letterbox" in the digital 16:9 menu.



In the Screen dimension setting, there are three options:

- Screen (with the suboptions of Full, Zoom, H.Expand, V.Expand


greyed out are

- Analog 16:9 (with a suboption showing as auto)

- Digital 16:9 (with a suboption showing as Letterbox)


But again, for some reason the Analog & Digital controls are greyed out. I can only select the "Screen" setting & it's suboptions.


----------



## Barry928

I think FULL is the correct setting. Does switching between the screen modes make a difference with the greyed out status?


Does the SQUEEZE setting on the cable box display correctly on the Sony?


----------



## DoubleACL

I turned in last night pretty frustrated with it.

Now this morning for some reason, the other screen modes are greyed out with Analog 16:9 being the only one I can change. It's currently set to AUTO. And, it appears the HD broadcasts have a bit more vertical height. So this may have fixed the problem, although on WESH HD, I'm also getting gray bars on the left & right, effectively giving me a 30" screen size. What's that all about?


----------



## Barry928

Double,


Give me a call on my cell to discuss the many issues with scan rates and aspect ratios.


407-592-6500


----------



## DoubleACL

Thanks Barry; I will. Right now WESH HD is showing 4:3 widescreen without cropping. Screen is back to FULL (w/Analog 16:9 Auto grayed out). I'll have to find another time to pry my family away so I can experiment some more. I certainly don't understand if I'm using DVI, the TV doesn't give me the Screen Digital 16:9 option...


----------



## Suzook

ii thought the 10mb svc started march 1st????


----------



## obie_fl

In the past when BHN has raised the bandwidth, it usually happens before the official date. I checked mine here in Brevard and it has already been increased.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the past when BHN has raised the bandwidth, it usually happens before the official date. I checked mine here in Brevard and it has already been increased.



To amend my last post: I put a call into BHN and they said the speed upgrade will be rolling out in waves (with regard to speed increases) over the next two weeks, and the full 10/1 will be available March 1. I guess just keep power cycling the modem every few days to see incremental increases. I jumped from 8 to about 8.4 yesterday.


----------



## Suzook

well you wont see it unless you pay for it


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well you wont see it unless you pay for it



Huh? I am already a Road Runner Premium Subscriber. I am already at 8mb. They said Premium subscribers will automatically get the 10mb on March 1. The upgrade is slow being rolled out so as not to shock the network with additional bandwidth. So we should see 512K (or so) increments in speed for the next few weeks until the full 10 comes through. My upload is already at 1mb (up from the 512).


----------



## Suzook

wasnt aware it was a free upgrade.... SWEET. The BHN rep told me I had to pay for it so he must have been mistaken. I am at the 8mbps right now


----------



## bgall

to make it easier and clearer - regular and premium will go up 2Mbps


Regular from 5 to 7

Premium from 8 to 10 (and I believe i've read a $5 decrease in price)


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Premium from 8 to 10 (and I believe i've read a $5 decrease in price)



Correct.


----------



## Cruzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> to make it easier and clearer - regular and premium will go up 2Mbps
> 
> 
> Regular from 5 to 7
> 
> Premium from 8 to 10 (and I believe i've read a $5 decrease in price)



Makes sense. I'm "regular" I guess. I was pushing 5Meg now I'm up around 6.5Mbs. I'm suprised but I think I can feel the difference.


It's an amazing thing. I worked in telecom 15 years ago when we joked that ISDN meant *I* *S* till *D* on't *N* eed it. 128Kbs and two analog lines. Then when ISDN came it was replaced overnight by DSL and Cable. I think our ISDN line lasted 6 months.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cruzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Makes sense. I'm "regular" I guess. I was pushing 5Meg now I'm up around 6.5Mbs. I'm suprised but I think I can feel the difference.
> 
> 
> It's an amazing thing. I worked in telecom 15 years ago when we joked that ISDN meant *I* *S* till *D* on't *N* eed it. 128Kbs and two analog lines. Then when ISDN came it was replaced overnight by DSL and Cable. I think our ISDN line lasted 6 months.



Where you really see the difference is in large downloads. Divide the mb number by 8 to get Kbps download. For example 6.5mb (6500kbps) divided by 8 is 812Kps download speed.


----------



## obie_fl

Huh? 6.5Mbits per second = 6500Kbits per second divided by 8 = 812K*BYTES* per second.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huh? 6.5Mbits per second = 6500Kbits per second divided by 8 = 812K*BYTES* per second.



yep, what's the problem. 812K


----------



## andrew632




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where you really see the difference is in large downloads. Divide the mb number by 8 to get Kbps download. For example 6.5mb (6500kbps) divided by 8 is 812kbps download speed.



The division by 8 gives you KB/s (KiloBytes per second), rather than kbps (kilobits per second). I power cycled my modem and had the full 7mbps/512kbps...although the upload seems a bit short. Only getting 55KB/s max (~440kbps) whereas I should be able to hit 59-60KB/s. Oh well.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrew632* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The division by 8 gives you KB/s (KiloBytes per second), rather than kbps (kilobits per second). I power cycled my modem and had the full 7mbps/512kbps...although the upload seems a bit short. Only getting 55KB/s max (~440kbps) whereas I should be able to hit 59-60KB/s. Oh well.



Yep, I know, edited my post, typo. I am getting 1030K downloads right now, like I said BHN said we should be getting the full 10mb by March 1. I expect downloads to be around 1200K (more or less assuming you never get the full advertised speed) by then.


----------



## obie_fl

I'm getting a little over 7Mbps on downloads and around 470Kbps on uploads with the standard 7M/512K package. So I'm a tad short on the uploads too.


----------



## erob64

hi I'm eric im looking to buy an antenna locally in palm bay to get all hdtv from orlando any info on any stores here TIA.


----------



## Stiletto

I just bought the standard roof top antena from Home Depot and put it in my attic. Get every channel crystal clear. I think the general consensus is that you can plug a coat hanger into your antena input and get good reception here. Most all of the HD channel are broadcasting out of Bithlo which is just east of Orlando.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erob64* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi I'm eric im looking to buy an antenna locally to get all hdtv from orlando any info on any stores here TIA.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the past when BHN has raised the bandwidth, it usually happens before the official date. I checked mine here in Brevard and it has already been increased.




Is Speedeasy the best site to use to check your speed?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is Speedeasy the best site to use to check your speed?



I think so, this is the link I use --> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 


Seems to be the most accurate.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is Speedeasy the best site to use to check your speed?



Well, it depends if you're checking real speed over the internet, or if you want to test the speed of your BHN link.


Try this:
http://www.aroundcentralflorida.com/...peedtest.shtml 

(be sure to clear your cache between tests)


Checks speed on only the local Brighthouse network, eliminating any internet delays.


----------



## allowiches

Last Monday I traded in my Pace 550 for a SA8300hd. I really got to play with it this weekend. I must say that the Pace box had a much better picture on all channels. They were all much clearer. Both boxes were connected with component cables. The picture on the Pace box was much sharper especially on the SD channels. It's as if the picture on the SA is blurry. Kind of like large pixilation. I watched the Daytona 500 on WESH HD and it had trouble keeping up with fast action. If it was a still picture it was fine.


Is this the trade off for having a DVR? If it is, I'm stuck with it because the wife wont let me give it up. She loves time shifting her soaps!


----------



## Stiletto

Checked my numbers on Speakeasy and was quite disappointed, then I cycled my modem, cleared my cache and wammo:

Download Speed: 7055 kbps (881.9 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 479 kbps (59.9 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## Stiletto

The CSR, as with most companies, doesn't know what she is talking about. Brighthouse is upgrading the equipment that services everybody. That controls the speed. RR and Earthlink only control additional content, and email type stuff. I have Earthlink and just came it at 7055kbps. I definately wasn't that fast before. Be sure to power cycle your modem before you test too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it just RR Pre. getting a speed increase, am I screwed b/c I chose Earthlink?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just called BHN and found out why my bill went up som much so, I'm okay with that know. I asked the CSR if the internet speed was for earthlink and she said no, RR only. I feel ripped off becuase I chose Earthlink now. I'm hopping she is wrong.


----------



## rolltide1017

Question? Have any of you tried the HD On Demand movies and, if so, what did you think of the PQ? My wife and I rented our first HD OnDemand movie tonight; "Red Eye." Tom my eyes the PQ was good but no where near as good as say HDNet or one of the other HD channels. Maybe it was just the transfer of the movie we chose to watch but it only looked a little better then the best DVD and it wasn't in OAR (wasn't excepting that one). Not complaining, I feel it was well worth the $4.99. Thinking about checking "War Of The Worlds" out and seeing how it compares to the DVD. Just wondering what others thought about the PQ?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The CSR, as with most companies, doesn't know what she is talking about. Brighthouse is upgrading the equipment that services everybody. That controls the speed. RR and Earthlink only control additional content, and email type stuff. I have Earthlink and just came it at 7055kbps. I definately wasn't that fast before. Be sure to power cycle your modem before you test too.



I found this out earlier today when I decided to powere cycle my modem. My numbers are almost exactly what your are. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Barry928

I have the answer to the black blanking line problem. It is specific to the way the 8300 handles 480 video differently than the 3250 and it is not easy to fix. The reason it is on just some of the channels is that only the channels who are providing an analog feed to BHN have the visible blanking line. So here is your chance to go down the line of SD channels and log which networks are natively digital.


----------



## obie_fl

Are you sure it was HD On-Demand and not regular Wide Screen? Maybe it is different over in Orlando but here in Brevard the only thing on HD OnDemand right now is Ring2 and a couple of Imax movies. HD On-Demand is on channel 1123 is that what you were watching? BHN has been promising more HD On Demand but so far it has not materialized.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the answer to the black blanking line problem. It is specific to the way the 8300 handles 480 video differently than the 3250 and it is not easy to fix. The reason it is on just some of the channels is that only the channels who are providing an analog feed to BHN have the visible blanking line. So here is your chance to go down the line of SD channels and log which networks are natively digital.




I'll do it later today!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last Monday I traded in my Pace 550 for a SA8300hd. I really got to play with it this weekend. I must say that the Pace box had a much better picture on all channels. They were all much clearer. Both boxes were connected with component cables. The picture on the Pace box was much sharper especially on the SD channels. It's as if the picture on the SA is blurry. Kind of like large pixilation. I watched the Daytona 500 on WESH HD and it had trouble keeping up with fast action. If it was a still picture it was fine.
> 
> 
> Is this the trade off for having a DVR? If it is, I'm stuck with it because the wife wont let me give it up. She loves time shifting her soaps!



I guess the picture really is bad. My wife has noticed and wants to go buy a cheap VCR to record shows and get the Pace box back. She says the picture degradation is not worth the DVR.


I have a Sony KV-32HS420 4:3 HDTV. I have tried setting the 8300 to each signal to see if any are better than others. I have found that having the native channel signal pass through works best. (My Sony accepts them all and even converts from full screen on 480p to 16:9 on 720p and 1080i.) I have found that the 720p channels give me the best pictures. Probably as good as the Pace box.


My questions: Should I try exchanging for another DVR? Am I the only one who has noticed this? The Sony has HDMI, but I don't want to invest $100+ for a cable that wont really help. I've been told HDMI doesn't make much difference on a tube.


Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Barry928

Before you conclude the 8300 has an inferior picture to the PACE 550 double check your settings. Your Sony basically supports 2 scan rates natively. 1080i and 480p. The 720p channels are most likely being reduced to 480p. As you can read by the posts from doubleACL there are some special challenges to setting up both the cable box and a 4:3 display so you don't stretch the video twice and degrade the image. The HDMI path is cleaner because it bypasses the D to A at the cable box and the A to D in the display. HDMI cables can be easily found on the internet in the $35 range.


----------



## Motham

I bought one of those 30 buck HDMI cables from Pacific Cable a number of months ago (I think it was a 12 footer). All I got was either green or purple snow when I tried using the HDMI input on my Panny. Then I read in this forum that there was a handshake problem with the 8300 that was most likely the cause. I was filled with anticipation when BHN pushed the update to the box, I could finally use the HDMI. I STILL HAD THE SNOW!!

Upon further investigation, I discovered the problem all along was an intermittent at one end of the cable!!

One day I was looking at the cables at my local Wal*Mart's electronics dept. They had a 6 foot HDMI cable for 50 bucks. I bought one.....no more snow.

Not as cheap as the $30., and less than $100., but the fool thing WORKS!!


----------



## allowiches

Thanks for the advice. I guess the think that irks me is all I did was unplug one box and plug in another. I wouldn't think the picture would be that different. When I first got HD I had a different SA box (don't remember the model). I was talking to a CSR one day and they said I should get the Pace box because it was much better. They were correct. But I'm sure the 8300 is worse than my original SA box.


I guess the only thing to do is try HDMI. If that doesn't work, a new 8300. And if that doesn't work, go back to the Pace with a VCR or dvd recorder.


----------



## gimphboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question? Have any of you tried the HD On Demand movies and, if so, what did you think of the PQ? My wife and I rented our first HD OnDemand movie tonight; "Red Eye." Tom my eyes the PQ was good but no where near as good as say HDNet or one of the other HD channels. Maybe it was just the transfer of the movie we chose to watch but it only looked a little better then the best DVD and it wasn't in OAR (wasn't excepting that one). Not complaining, I feel it was well worth the $4.99. Thinking about checking "War Of The Worlds" out and seeing how it compares to the DVD. Just wondering what others thought about the PQ?



I found the picture quality to be lackluster as well. I rented "The Island" a week or so back. Definite compression artifacts during some scenes. It looked allright and is definitely worth the price, but you are right, it is no where near INHD or HDNET. I just wish they would add more movies.


-Tony


----------



## Suzook

I concur. I rented Madagasgar and it was almost unwatchable. Had to stop and start several times. Forgot to call and complain to have the charge removed.


----------



## allowiches

Barry: Is Squeeze 16:9 on my 8300 the same as anamorphic HD? You are correct about Sony 4:3 stretching anamorphic HD signals. Should I set the 8300 to only output 1080i? I'm guessing in theory if I do that the SD signals will be upgraded to anamorphic HD and I will get bars on the top and bottom. I can then hit the Sony zoom button to fill the 4:3 screen.


I'll post tomorrow after I try it tonight.


doubleACL: Is this what you did to get your 4:3 working?


----------



## obie_fl

Are you guys talking about HD OnDemand (Channel 1123) or the regular OnDemand channels? I haven't seen anything worth renting come up on the HD OnDemand channel yet.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motham* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One day I was looking at the cables at my local Wal*Mart's electronics dept. They had a 6 foot HDMI cable for 50 bucks. I bought one.....no more snow.
> 
> Not as cheap as the $30., and less than $100., but the fool thing WORKS!!



Ouch, I got a 6 foot gold HDMI cable from STSI (ebay, they have over 30K positives) for $12 and it works like a charm on my Sammy 32" LCD.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ouch, I got a 6 foot gold HDMI cable from STSI (ebay, they have over 30K positives) for $12 and it works like a charm on my Sammy 32" LCD.




Good deal on the $12. cable!! Best I've heard thus far. Prices will more than likely continue to drop as popularity increases.


I happen to be somewhat impatient when it comes to figuring out why a piece of my high-buck/high-tech stuff doesn't work right. So I'm willing to shed some extra $.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the answer to the black blanking line problem. It is specific to the way the 8300 handles 480 video differently than the 3250 and it is not easy to fix. The reason it is on just some of the channels is that only the channels who are providing an analog feed to BHN have the visible blanking line. So here is your chance to go down the line of SD channels and log which networks are natively digital.



I went through all the lower channels and MOST have the blanking line problem in 4:3 mode...
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
21
22
23
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
35
37
41
47
48
50
58
66
67
69


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry: Is Squeeze 16:9 on my 8300 the same as anamorphic HD? You are correct about Sony 4:3 stretching anamorphic HD signals. Should I set the 8300 to only output 1080i? I'm guessing in theory if I do that the SD signals will be upgraded to anamorphic HD and I will get bars on the top and bottom. I can then hit the Sony zoom button to fill the 4:3 screen.
> 
> 
> I'll post tomorrow after I try it tonight.
> 
> 
> doubleACL: Is this what you did to get your 4:3 working?




Yes anamorphic HD is exactly what the 8300 is giving to your Sony in squeeze mode. The Sony does a neat trick to maximize resolution by compressing the scan field down so not only does it format the anamorphic correctly but it also uses all 1080 scan lines instead of wasting resolution on the empty black bars. You should avoid the zoom setting because the SD channels will look worse. Set the 8300 for 480p and 1080i only and leave it in squeeze mode. The Sony should detect the different scan rates and switch automatically between filling the 480p channel full screen and stretching the HD 1080i channels.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about HD OnDemand (Channel 1123) or the regular OnDemand channels? I haven't seen anything worth renting come up on the HD OnDemand channel yet.



Yes, channel 1123. I believe that The Island, Red Eye, Madagascar, The Ring 2 (rated and unrated versions) and War Of The Worlds are the only main stream movies on 1123 right now. There is also at least 1 IMAX movie. Could be more, I doing this from memory while at work.


----------



## the64gto

Previously verified that I had version .103 on 2/18 was watching for the .112 update. Tonight when I turned TV on, (video 1, component) no picture, no sound. Tried OTA antenna, OK, DVD OK and went to HDMI input, it was ok. Still no component pictue/sound. ?? Did a cold reboot of the 8300, same problem. Swapped cables and inputs on TV, same thing, no component. Went to service menu on 8300 and noticed that I now was at .112. Checked settings for Digital audio and it had 3 options, 2 chnl, dolby and? ( forgot the third., possibly HDMI?)) Switched to dolby and exited. Component is now working, both audio and video, HDMI is dead. The digital audio settings now only have two options, 2 chnl and dolby. Is this normal?? Will wait until tomorrow and see what happens as this will give the Tv a chance to 'reset" after I turn it off tonight.


----------



## Barry928

I just got off the phone with another customer who lost all audio in his 8300. A reboot fixed everything. I will arrange a resend of the upgrade for anyone here with problems. Just send me a PM or email with your MAC address and a description of the problem if a reboot does not fix the issue.


----------



## Shozbot

A new feature that was recently added to my 8300HD...


Now when I hold down the page up/down button to quickly scan through the guide, I can see the channel info scrolling by. Before I had to let go of the button before it would appear. This was a feature I have missed since upgrading to the DVR last year.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes anamorphic HD is exactly what the 8300 is giving to your Sony in squeeze mode. The Sony does a neat trick to maximize resolution by compressing the scan field down so not only does it format the anamorphic correctly but it also uses all 1080 scan lines instead of wasting resolution on the empty black bars. You should avoid the zoom setting because the SD channels will look worse. Set the 8300 for 480p and 1080i only and leave it in squeeze mode. The Sony should detect the different scan rates and switch automatically between filling the 480p channel full screen and stretching the HD 1080i channels.



Thanks Barry. I set the 8300 to just 1080i and 16:9 squeeze. We didn't watch any SD last night, but on a quick review it was better, but not as good as the PACE. HD 1135 was fantastic. As good as it could be. But it was American Idol and there wasn't a lot of movement on that show. 1020 was grainy. We were watching the bobsleds and it's as if you are looking through a screen. The sled would go by, but the screen effect stayed still. Does that make any sense? Red sleds seemed to be worse.


I'll turn the 480p back on tonight and see what it does. Do you think I should still get an HDMI cable?


----------



## Barry928

Yes, Go ahead and get the hdmi cable. It bypasses so much circuitry on both ends of the signal chain it should make a visual difference.


The way you describe your issues sounds more like MPEG artifacts than scaling problems. Sonys have a huge red push in the decoder so the red sled effect could be a separate issue.


----------



## Stiletto

Actually I just think the Olympics have been horribly broadcast. I have been watching some of the Olympics and have been very disappointed with the quality. Many motion artifacts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry. I set the 8300 to just 1080i and 16:9 squeeze. We didn't watch any SD last night, but on a quick review it was better, but not as good as the PACE. HD 1135 was fantastic. As good as it could be. But it was American Idol and there wasn't a lot of movement on that show. 1020 was grainy. We were watching the bobsleds and it's as if you are looking through a screen. The sled would go by, but the screen effect stayed still. Does that make any sense? Red sleds seemed to be worse.
> 
> 
> I'll turn the 480p back on tonight and see what it does. Do you think I should still get an HDMI cable?


----------



## NUWildcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Previously verified that I had version .108 on 2/18 was watching for the .112 update. Tonight when I turned TV on, (video 1, component) no picture, no sound. Tried OTA antenna, OK, DVD OK and went to HDMI input, it was ok. Still no component pictue/sound. ?? Did a cold reboot of the 8300, same problem. Swapped cables and inputs on TV, same thing, no component. Went to service menu on 8300 and noticed that I now was at .112. Checked settings for Digital audio and it had 3 options, 2 chnl, dolby and? ( forgot the third., possibly HDMI?)) Switched to dolby and exited. Component is now working, both audio and video, HDMI is dead. The digital audio settings now only have two options, 2 chnl and dolby. Is this normal?? Will wait until tomorrow and see what happens as this will give the Tv a chance to 'reset" after I turn it off tonight.


Let me see if I understand this, because I am having an issue with this setting. There are 3 audio output options: A) 2-channel B) HDMI C) Dolby Digital. My current HT setup uses HDMI connected directly from the 8300 to the TV for regular viewing. When I want to watch something special, I turn on my receiver for the audio to route through there, which is currently being sent via optical cable from the 8300 to my receiver.


Here's the catch: If I select the HDMI output, the audio being routed via the optical cable does not generate 5.1 signals, and if I select the Dolby Digital option, I do not get any audio through the HDMI cable.


I have tried to automate this via my remote control (Harmony 880) but there does not appear to be a toggle code for the audio output, meaning that it has to be done manually or through some macro/step-based command structure.


Have I described this situation appropriately and if so, does anyone have any recommendations for a workaround or something I haven't considered yet?


----------



## NUWildcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ouch, I got a 6 foot gold HDMI cable from STSI (ebay, they have over 30K positives) for $12 and it works like a charm on my Sammy 32" LCD.



Could also try monoprice.com. I've been very happy with their cables. 6ft HDMI gold 28AWG is only $7.65. Shipping has been very fast and reasonably priced. High quality cables. I have all my HT cabling from them.


The only issue I have is with the HDMI standard itself. Very easy for the connection to come loose, which has happened to me a couple of times, forcing some wrangling in back of the TV!!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The way you describe your issues sounds more like MPEG artifacts than scaling problems. Sonys have a huge red push in the decoder so the red sled effect could be a separate issue.



So that's what artifacting is. Anybody want to explain to a novice what causes it?


If it's still there after the HDMI cable I'll see if I can find a thread on how to adjust the SONY's decoder. Thanks again for all the help, I'll keep you informed of progress. It looks like the DVR is hear to stay!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NUWildcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> Let me see if I understand this, because I am having an issue with this setting. There are 3 audio output options: A) 2-channel B) HDMI C) Dolby Digital. My current HT setup uses HDMI connected directly from the 8300 to the TV for regular viewing. When I want to watch something special, I turn on my receiver for the audio to route through there, which is currently being sent via optical cable from the 8300 to my receiver.
> 
> 
> Here's the catch: If I select the HDMI output, the audio being routed via the optical cable does not generate 5.1 signals, and if I select the Dolby Digital option, I do not get any audio through the HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I have tried to automate this via my remote control (Harmony 880) but there does not appear to be a toggle code for the audio output, meaning that it has to be done manually or through some macro/step-based command structure.
> 
> 
> Have I described this situation appropriately and if so, does anyone have any recommendations for a workaround or something I haven't considered yet?




You have the situation sized up perfectly. When you select HDMI in the 8300 it asks the display to report what digital audio it can decode. If the display responds with 2.0 only then the 8300 reduces all the digital audio ports to 2.0. The only way to keep all the ports working with 5.1 and hear audio with the display built in speakers is if the display can decode 5.1. The best work around I have seen is to run analog audio to the display and leave the switch in the 8300 set to 5.1 fulltime.


----------



## Stiletto

Thats what I did for my father in law. Left the 8300 setup to 5.1 and connected analog audio cables from the 8300 to the TV. I was very disappointed by HDMI when I found this out. HDMI *should* pass the full 5.1 and the TV *should* pull out the 2.0 like any surround sound receiver can do.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You have the situation sized up perfectly. When you select HDMI in the 8300 it asks the display to report what digital audio it can decode. If the display responds with 2.0 only then the 8300 reduces all the digital audio ports to 2.0. The only way to keep all the ports working with 5.1 and hear audio with the display built in speakers is if the display can decode 5.1. The best work around I have seen is to run analog audio to the display and leave the switch in the 8300 set to 5.1 fulltime.


----------



## bgall

I thought I remember a guy on here that did some free-lance for FSN & Sun Sports that had heard about the Devil Rays eventually going to Sun Sports and the Magic going to FSN Florida. Because I look at the schedule and I see that the Rays will still have games on FSN Florida


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NUWildcat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could also try monoprice.com. I've been very happy with their cables. 6ft HDMI gold 28AWG is only $7.65. Shipping has been very fast and reasonably priced. High quality cables. I have all my HT cabling from them.



Nice! I will have to bookmark that one!


----------



## rickgg46

Ok I see that DTV has announced the next 24 markets for the MEPEG4 and Orlando is in that group. You have to have the H20 HD reciever and the new dish. They are offering a rebate of $200 but only til 2-28??? I don't understand why the rebate is only til 2-28 when we can't even get the service for it til April or later.... My current Hughes reciever works great and it get off air signals both analog and HD...where as I understand it the new unit will only get the HD off air signals from local channels, in addition to the channels DTV provides??


Now do we buy it now or wait..risking losing the rebate??


Should we get it now and only sign up for installation when the service is provided to our area? I think it will work for existing services with your current dish, and you will have to have the new dish for the MEPG4 signals when it comes available..


Any advise form anyone?


(By the way I live in Deltona and have a roof top antenna that I get local analog and DT signals from local stations.)


Rick


----------



## Barry928

So what are you really gaining by purchasing all this new MPEG4 gear?


An MPEG4 compressed version of what you already receive off air for free.


----------



## bgall

Yeah, if you are receving local with your off air antenna, what's the big deal.


But if you must have the info, here it is:


The reason the rebate ends on 2-28 is because the promotions change on 3-1.


Starting in march, you'll still be able to pay $199 upfront for the HD and get a $200 rebate, but the new catch here is the equipment is leased. Also a 2 year commitment, before 3/1 it's only a year and you own the equipment.


I wish I could convince you to drop D*, as they're the worst you could have for HD, unless you're the type of person that must have NFL-ST or something...


----------



## Suzook

I have to be honest I am getting sick of this DVR. This is the second night I am experiencing audio drop outs on fox for idol. I have rebooted, made sure nothing is causing undue heat and all the other precautions. I have to say that with a monthly bill of $180.00 for cable and internet only this is PISS POOR. BHN...upgrade the damn thing soon or risk loosing a good customer.


P.S. this isnt the first time have had this issue just the first time I was irritated enough to post.


----------



## Barry928

Is there an additional monthly charge for LOL HD channels from D*?


----------



## bgall

Barry - no. they are included with SD locals.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Previously verified that I had version .103 on 2/18 was watching for the .112 update. Tonight when I turned TV on, (video 1, component) no picture, no sound. Tried OTA antenna, OK, DVD OK and went to HDMI input, it was ok. Still no component pictue/sound. ?? Did a cold reboot of the 8300, same problem. Swapped cables and inputs on TV, same thing, no component. Went to service menu on 8300 and noticed that I now was at .112. Checked settings for Digital audio and it had 3 options, 2 chnl, dolby and? ( forgot the third., possibly HDMI?)) Switched to dolby and exited. Component is now working, both audio and video, HDMI is dead. The digital audio settings now only have two options, 2 chnl and dolby. Is this normal?? Will wait until tomorrow and see what happens as this will give the Tv a chance to 'reset" after I turn it off tonight.



Follow up on .112 problem. Tonight I fired up the 8300 and again no picture/sound thru component connection. Went to "more settings", (Dig aud) it was on 2 chnl even though last night I left it on Dolby. All three choices were there again. 2ch, dolby and HDMI, so I switch to HDMI and went to the HDMI and video was there and audio was there thru my external amp. Checked component input, nothing, no audio/video. So went back to "more settings" and only 2 settings were there, 2chnl and Dolby. (HDMI setting was not availiable. )







Tried both Dolby and 2 chnl and Component works again, HDMI is completely dead. With the 108 update, both worked, all three choices were always there for Dig Aud setting. So Barry, if you read this, what MAC address do you need, RF Mac address?? to revert me back to 103. Or do you think I would make out any different with another 'hit' of the .112










corrected .108 to .103


----------



## Barry928

Yea send me the RF mac address and we will do both. Hit you with the 112 first and then if that does not work we will revert you back or you can always exchange for another 8300. It is very strange that you were on version 108. 103 is more the norm as 108 was a beta test only version that was never released and was quickly replaced by 112.


----------



## rickgg46

I understand about the locals..but what about future national HDs they add. Will you have to have the new reciever to get them or will the current ones be able to get them? Im happy the the locals DT on my current reciever as I get more Im sure than what DTV will offer.. But I don't know about additional national HD they may add, whether it would be only available via a MEPEG4 reciever?


From what Ive read Id rather have the new Verison service but who knows if and when it would be available in my area?


Rick


----------



## bgall

DirecTV is only adding 2 HD channel to their current HD package before 2007.


In 2007 is when the packages will switch and national channels will be MPEG4


----------



## rickgg46

So in 2007 my current reciever may not be compatible with the nat HD feeds from DTV and then Ill have to have an MPEG4 reciever?


Assuming Verison hasn't started something in this area yet?


RIck


----------



## NUWildcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have to be honest I am getting sick of this DVR. This is the second night I am experiencing audio drop outs on fox for idol. I have rebooted, made sure nothing is causing undue heat and all the other precautions. I have to say that with a monthly bill of $180.00 for cable and internet only this is PISS POOR. BHN...upgrade the damn thing soon or risk loosing a good customer.
> 
> 
> P.S. this isnt the first time have had this issue just the first time I was irritated enough to post.



I also had audio dropouts and stutters while watching IDOL. Do we know if it's the 8300 or could it be the broadcast? Has anyone checked the HDTV Programming forum to see if the OTA broadcasts or other cable carriers had the same issue?


BTW, I have had to reboot my 8300 every couple of weeks or so due to crashes or other weird malfunctions. Not as reliable as the old 8000 DVR, which wasn't that reliable anyway.


----------



## Suzook

spoke to BHN.... solution...service call. Told them I want a new dvr and to bring a pace box. Next I head to the Directv site to check out some details. Agent came right out and said "oh yeah TONS of complaints about the dvr" well how about an adjustment on the bill of everyone who has one. Consider me MAD


----------



## Suzook

P.S. SD fox does the same


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes anamorphic HD is exactly what the 8300 is giving to your Sony in squeeze mode. The Sony does a neat trick to maximize resolution by compressing the scan field down so not only does it format the anamorphic correctly but it also uses all 1080 scan lines instead of wasting resolution on the empty black bars. You should avoid the zoom setting because the SD channels will look worse. Set the 8300 for 480p and 1080i only and leave it in squeeze mode. The Sony should detect the different scan rates and switch automatically between filling the 480p channel full screen and stretching the HD 1080i channels.




I have a Sony 50XBR1 and the 8300 and have found that after playing with it that it is easiest to set the 8300 to 4x3 mode with 16x9 set to leterbox. This seemed counter intuitive at first(I have a 16x9 TV why would I set it for 4x3) to but it works more reliably. This way the cable box only outputs a 4x3 signal and not any extra grey bars.


I set my tv to have 4x3 in normal mode and my wide mode is also normal. I no longer have to do anything when I switch channels between 480p and HD content the defaults work and no more grey bars. I also used the HDNET test pattern to verify that I was getting full 1080 signal.


Hope this helps


Oh and the New all digital channel line up rocks if I have not already said so. Even with the occasional DVR bug BHN is the only game in town, first class cable company.


----------



## Barry928

Do you see grey bars on the HD channels when they are running 4:3 programming?

Is this NORMAL mode as opposed to FULL mode in the Sony?


----------



## allowiches

Looks like the problem is solved!


Yesterday at 4pm we switched to watch some SD from HD. All the SD channels were giving just a grey screen. We reboot the 8300 and left for an hour. When we came back everything was crystal clear.


I'm guessing all along we had a cable problem in the neighborhood that gave us a less than perfect picture. It just happened to start when I traded in the PACE 550 for the SA8300. I never even thought the signal changed. Figures.


I still get a little artifacting on some SD channels in the red and blue areas. Especially red. But I am now satisfied. I can't wait for my HDMI cable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should avoid the zoom setting because the SD channels will look worse. Set the 8300 for 480p and 1080i only and leave it in squeeze mode. The Sony should detect the different scan rates and switch automatically between filling the 480p channel full screen and stretching the HD 1080i channels.



I added 480p to the 8300 and it gave me a squeezed 4:3 picture on SD with grey bars on the sides and black bars on the top and bottom. If I zoomed it, the picture was still squeezed. It filled the 4:3 screen put the objects in the picture were squished. HD was fine. So I am now running the 8300 with only 1080i. 16:9 squeezed. The SONY KV-32HS420 4:3 tv is set to auto enhance anamorphic HD picture. If I'm watching SD (and even some HD) I zoom the TV which fills the screen.


Barry and everyone else, thanks for all the help in the last two weeks. I feel sorry for all those BHN customers that don't search the internet for help on issues like this. They just deal with the CSR's who usually just say "reboot" or "service call".


----------



## Suzook

come home tonight and Discovery HD is dropping out both audio and video. Other channels are starting to do the same. THis is from a cold box......grrrrr. Saturday cant come quick enough


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you see grey bars on the HD channels when they are running 4:3 programming?
> 
> Is this NORMAL mode as opposed to FULL mode in the Sony?




I see NO grey bars. This is has been my goal since I got the 8300. No grey bars for 4x3 and I do not have to ever press the aspect change buttons. Everything is automatic. The Sony is set to 4x3 normal and the 8300 passes 4x3 content as untouched 4x3 content.


I think the 8300 menu option for 4x3 TV with letter box 16x9 is intended for a 4x3 HD set but it works great on my 50XBR1(Widescreen). I think they should relabel it PASS as I think that is all it does is pass the signal on untouched for both 4x3 content and 16x9 content.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> come home tonight and Discovery HD is dropping out both audio and video. Other channels are starting to do the same. THis is from a cold box......grrrrr. Saturday cant come quick enough




Sounds to me like you have line problems. Keep calling until they fix it.


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see NO grey bars. This is has been my goal since I got the 8300. No grey bars for 4x3 and I do not have to ever press the aspect change buttons. Everything is automatic. The Sony is set to 4x3 normal and the 8300 passes 4x3 content as untouched 4x3 content.
> 
> 
> I think the 8300 menu option for 4x3 TV with letter box 16x9 is intended for a 4x3 HD set but it works great on my 50XBR1(Widescreen). I think they should relabel it PASS as I think that is all it does is pass the signal on untouched for both 4x3 content and 16x9 content.



NICE FIND!!! I just tried it with my Sony 42a10 and it works for me. All of the SD channels now have the black bars, and when I use the guide in 480p mode, the guide is not squeezed (like it was with my previous workaround) and the bars are black. Bars are still gray when using the guide from a HD channel, but I can live with that.


----------



## rickgg46

I today decided to try BHN in lieu of my current D*. So next Fri I will be getting the BHN Digital cable with HD. Im wondering what box I will get. The rep. told me it would be a Pace and it would have HDMI connection on it. He said the Pace was the better box than the other one they used. But the phone customer service people indicated it would depend on what was in stock. But they did say my account notes indicated to provide a Pace box with HDMI connection?? So wonder what I will get... I ordered already an HDMI-HDMI cable based on the original reps response.


They are due here Fri between 8-11AM.. Friends have told me I will like the cable HD much better than the D* product...



Rick


----------



## Barry928

It has been so long since I had a PACE 550 but I think the output is DVI. Anyone here that can confirm that memory?


----------



## rickgg46

Search I did on the web said the 551 had an HDMI..and I think your right the 550 had the DVI. How much differenc in quailty are the two different connections?


Dont know if BHN has the 551s or not


Rick


----------



## obie_fl

From a video perspective there should not be any difference between DVI and HDMI. When I had the Pace box it was the 550 with DVI.


----------



## rickgg46

The phone rep told me all the HD boxes they have have the same features/capabilities. Some did have different connections, especially the DVR units, which do have HDMI conections.


I thought HDMI was supposed to be the ulltra connection for video and audio?


----------



## Barry928

I looked in the user manuals.


SA8300HD DVR is HDMI

SA3250HD is DVI

PACE 550 is DVI

SA3100HD is component

SA3250HD special configuration is firewire 1394


DVI and HDMI are the same for video. HDMI adds digital audio and control capability.


----------



## dall08fan

Ever since i got the upgrade on the HD-Dvr, when i first turn on the tv i get a black bar that covers about 1/3 of the tv set. Once i change the channel it goes away. It happens on whatever channel it is on when i turn it on. Anyone else having this problem or any other issues similiar to this?


----------



## Barry928

This black bar problem is one of the minor bugs of the 112 software. It is actually the black background mask for the guide screen. Nothing is wrong and any button push makes it go away or if you wait 3 minutes it will go away by itself.


----------



## rickgg46

Thanks Barry for the info on the different mdl boxes. I see the 8300HD is a dvr. I wasn't going to get a dvr cause I already have a TIVO and I record very little. Anything I really want to have to save I set up with my dvd.


I guess I won't really know which mdl I will get till they pull up to my house and walk in the door.. Since Im switching to hopefully get better HD, I wanted the best connection available. Maybe the rep at the Mall didn't really have correct info on the different mdl boxes and their connections. I guess if I want the HDMI connection I'll have to change to the dvr, don't know if its worth the extra charge or not for as much as I would use the record feature. Is the 8300 much better than the other mdls BHN has to offer?



Rick


----------



## Barry928

Rick,


You can either order another hdmi male to dvi male cable or an hdmi female to dvi male adapter. I will ask BHN what info the csr has in front of them when advising customers about digital video connections. I made the switch from D* in 2004 after comparing both services in a A/B test and it is a dramatic improvement in both resolution and compression levels. Welcome to BHN.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickgg46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry for the info on the different mdl boxes. I see the 8300HD is a dvr. I wasn't going to get a dvr cause I already have a TIVO and I record very little. Anything I really want to have to save I set up with my dvd.
> 
> 
> I guess I won't really know which mdl I will get till they pull up to my house and walk in the door.. Since Im switching to hopefully get better HD, I wanted the best connection available. Maybe the rep at the Mall didn't really have correct info on the different mdl boxes and their connections. I guess if I want the HDMI connection I'll have to change to the dvr, don't know if its worth the extra charge or not for as much as I would use the record feature. Is the 8300 much better than the other mdls BHN has to offer? Rick



My viewing habits changed completely when I started using the 8300. I no longer watch anything exept what is recorded on the DVR. Shuttling through commercials is now a must have to compress my viewing time down. A live sporting event is the only exception but even that gets time shifted until half time to shuttle through the breaks and then watch the ending live.


The quality of the video on a digital connection should be identical for all the set top boxes when all resolutions are enabled because the 1's and 0's are simply passed through to your display. The native resolution of your display and the way it scales and de-interlaces the image is the limiting factor. If you ask the stb to scale the resolutions then the quality of the onboard scaling chip becomes a factor.


----------



## rickgg46

Well I went ahead and upgrade the install to the 8300HD dvr.


Now are there any issues I need to look out for when they install and after they leave?


Rick


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickgg46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I went ahead and upgrade the install to the 8300HD dvr.
> 
> 
> Now are there any issues I need to look out for when they install and after they leave?
> 
> 
> Rick



A friend of mine had the tech contracted by BH come out in December when he bought his first HD tv. The tech was to install the 8300 HD DVR (via component). After the install, before the tech left, they were flipping through the HD channels and there were gray bars on Top & Bottom of the screen??? Also the picture was clearly not in HD. The tech troubleshooted (is this a word) for about a half hour and could not figure out the problem. The tech left and said his supervisor would come out later in the day.


It turns out that the tech had connected the box to the tv via component and coax?? The input of the tv was set to the coax input, and that was what he was viewing. So after changing the input of the tv to component, everything was perfect. Hopefully you will have a better experience with your install than he did.


----------



## Barry928

I see the coax and component combo install all over the BHN market. I kind of understood the coax connection to have your display tune the analog channels and perhaps do a better job than the component output of the stb but now that everything is digital the signal loss of the splitter is hurting the signal more than helping. Don't try to ask a BHN 3rd party contractor about DVI or HDMI. My installer did not speak english or technology and was convinced HD was installed over coax. I let him go for a while since he was the "expert" and when he got to the back of my equipment rack the completely baffled look on his face was priceless. The BHN employees have enough training to know about digital video but with the outside contractors you will hook up the digital video path yourself.


----------



## Suzook

Barry, A word of thanks since I really didnt get to in more of a personal way yesterday. Barry was at my house for almost 5 hours and not only did a SUPERB job of calibrating my plasma but also installing the lumagen. I also had a BHN tech come by to check my line and he was here when he arrived. Needless to say it was great he was there because he taught the tech a thing or two


----------



## Barry928

I was happy to help yesterday. We listened patiently as the BHN tech explained how the whole system was digital now and that new software had just been downloaded into the stb's. The good news was he found huge problems with signal strength and a large imbalance between the low and high frequencies. A line tech is scheduled to service the street amps so hopefully the many digital glitches experienced by Suzook will be gone.


I must say that the Panasonic 8UK plasma panel paired with a Lumagen scaler doing a 1:1 pixel map is the finest plasma I have ever seen regardless of price. Stunning!


----------



## rickgg46

Well I contacted D* today and closed out my account effective the day before my install of BHN. Of course they tried to convince me to stay...began to give me the story of my changing to an analog service vs the all digital from D*.......


But I told them I had made up my mind and already signed up for the cable digital package with HD. And if nothing esle was going to try it for a while, if I was not satisfied or unhappy with it, I would consider coming back.... She tried to tell me about the options with their HD ect..ect.... I told her I already had their HD and had so since the begining of their having HD.. So my D* dies on 3-1 and my BHN service starts on 3-2... Hope nothing goes wrong with the install or Im going to be watching only off air locals til they get me installed...and hope my HDMI cable arrives before then...


So it will be Fri morning in the AM for the new install.... If I have a chance I'll post how things go after the fact..



Rick


----------



## jason_j_a

You won't regret it Rick. I made the same move two weeks ago. I took pleasure in ripping down my dish this weekend (I figure I'll do it before the next hurricane does).


----------



## Suzook

Barry if you are looking for a new home to show off the scaler's capability I am happy to host a gathering.


----------



## Barry928

That's not a bad idea. We touched on the subject of external scalers when we met at TAW but this would be a good chance to discuss the subject of digital in general and all the complexities involved with MPEG2, MPEG4 plus deinterlacing and scaling.


----------



## davidhmco

Good evening all! I was curious if anyone has noticed a problem I seem to be having. I an running with an 8300 with the .112 update hooked up via HDMI to my Westinghouse LCD TV. If the DVR is taping something and I am actively watching the channel that is recording and I turn off the TV, the DVR does a cold reboot. The on indicator light on the front will flicker, the 1080 light will light a few times and then it's rebooting. It doesn't seem to care that it is in the middle of taping. If I turn the TV off while on the other tuner that is not recording anything, the lights flicker in the same way, but the box does not reboot. It does this for a few minutes and then the on indicator light becomes solid and there is no more flickering of either indicator. It seems the secret for me right now is to make sure I am not taping the channel I am on when I turn the unit off. It only started after the .112 update occured last week.


Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

David,


Thanks for the feedback on the .112 software. Your 8300 is losing the copy protection handshake when you power off the display and it does not handle that loss gracefully. You could test this by unplugging the hdmi cable before you power off the display. BHN really debated releasing this update but the benefits of the improved handshake and the digital audio output selector outweighed the bugs.


----------



## davidhmco

Barry,


Thanks for the reply. I hope I hadn't missed a post awhile back in regards to this problem. I had read the earlier post about BHN and their cautiousness with this one. I don't blame them for releasing it though. As with all software, there will always be bugs. I just wanted to make sure it was reported for a future patch. I also wanted to verify that it didn't sound like a HW problem. I didn't want to go through the hassle of resetting up my recordings and having to record everything that I have on there off just to find a new box has the same issue










Thanks!


----------



## Stiletto

I have noticed similar problems. I guess I had figured it was the TV not fully powering down the HDMI port and some residual voltage was playing havoc with the box. You seem to have the symptoms down a little better than I do. I hadn't played with it to see what the root cause was. Thanks for the information!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidhmco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good evening all! I was curious if anyone has noticed a problem I seem to be having. I an running with an 8300 with the .112 update hooked up via HDMI to my Westinghouse LCD TV. If the DVR is taping something and I am actively watching the channel that is recording and I turn off the TV, the DVR does a cold reboot. The on indicator light on the front will flicker, the 1080 light will light a few times and then it's rebooting. It doesn't seem to care that it is in the middle of taping. If I turn the TV off while on the other tuner that is not recording anything, the lights flicker in the same way, but the box does not reboot. It does this for a few minutes and then the on indicator light becomes solid and there is no more flickering of either indicator. It seems the secret for me right now is to make sure I am not taping the channel I am on when I turn the unit off. It only started after the .112 update occured last week.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN really debated releasing this update but the benefits of the improved handshake and the digital audio output selector outweighed the bugs.



Barry,


Do you perceive this .112 will be a short-lived version, before real fixes get released? Yes, it's nice that the handshake is better, but we now seem to have a lot more other little "warts" on this thing that doesn't help the confidence in the unit.


Don't get me wrong, I don't want to go back (I had to physically get out of my chair to soft-boot the thing), but this and the video masking and the audio muted until changing the channel makes this box look sorta shaky.


Would be nice for a more stable version to clean up this stuff... Maybe I'm looking back too fondly on my days with my old (SD single-tuner but stable) Tivo...


----------



## Barry928

We will be on .112 for about 2 months and then switch to 2.5. I have provided Steve with a full list of the issues with .112 and he is addressing them with Aptiv. Has anyone lost the ability to switch on a resolution you know your display supports?


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed similar problems. I guess I had figured it was the TV not fully powering down the HDMI port and some residual voltage was playing havoc with the box. You seem to have the symptoms down a little better than I do. I hadn't played with it to see what the root cause was. Thanks for the information!




Same problem here. Lots of partial recordings as a result. Very annoying.


----------



## allowiches

I am about to switch from component to HDMI. I power my monitor through the switched AC plug on the 8300. Now if I'm recording a show and want to shut off the monitor, I power off the 8300. Will this bug effect me also using the power in this way?


----------



## davidhmco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed similar problems. I guess I had figured it was the TV not fully powering down the HDMI port and some residual voltage was playing havoc with the box. You seem to have the symptoms down a little better than I do. I hadn't played with it to see what the root cause was. Thanks for the information!



Thanks for everyone here for validating... As far as the symptoms.. I'm a computer programmer and debug stuff all day










Allowiches - Interesting thought.. I will definately have to give that a try tonight.. That would be very helpful if that would work. I had just been thinking that I always needed to make sure to turn off the 8300 prior to turning off the TV (Not sure that resolves it, only assume at this point). I had forgotten all about that plug on the back.


----------



## Barry928

Be careful using the plug in the back of the 8300. Todays displays are not truly off when you hit the power button. Most are in standby mode which consumes much less power but they are also ready to turn back on more quickly. If you own a rear projection digital display there is a lamp which is being cooled by a fan. If you plug this display into the cable box and hit power off you will crash the power off to the display and deny the lamp its cool down cycle. Technically it is OK to let the lamp cool slowly without a fan but if you turn the display back on while that lamp is still hot you risk the lamp ending life much earlier than planned which could be expensive.


The cable box on the other hand never really turns off when you hit the power switch. All that really happens is the audio and video output are shut off but all internal components including the hard drive are fully active. This might explain why this action prevents a crash and reboot because turning off the power is almost the same as unplugging the hdmi cable.


----------



## PerfectCr

Is your suggestion to just leave the 8300 "On" all the time then?


----------



## Barry928

I am saying it is already on. The only way to shut it off is to unplug it. The power switch is a dummy and only really shuts off the audio and video output card. The power button also switches the power plug on the back if you have the software switch programmed that way.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am saying it is already on. The only way to shut it off is to unplug it. The power switch is a dummy and only really shuts off the audio and video output card.



Hence the "On" in my post. So I guess you are saying it does not matter.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Previously verified that I had version .103 on 2/18 was watching for the .112 update. Tonight when I turned TV on, (video 1, component) no picture, no sound. Tried OTA antenna, OK, DVD OK and went to HDMI input, it was ok. Still no component pictue/sound. ?? Did a cold reboot of the 8300, same problem. Swapped cables and inputs on TV, same thing, no component. Went to service menu on 8300 and noticed that I now was at .112. Checked settings for Digital audio and it had 3 options, 2 chnl, dolby and? ( forgot the third., possibly HDMI?)) Switched to dolby and exited. Component is now working, both audio and video, HDMI is dead. The digital audio settings now only have two options, 2 chnl and dolby. Is this normal?? Will wait until tomorrow and see what happens as this will give the Tv a chance to 'reset" after I turn it off tonight.



After "wrangling" with this problem for a week now, the last couple of posts gave me an idea. Apparently the HDMI handshaking on my set (JVC)with the 8300 locks out my component signals from the 8300 until I go back in and "monkey" with the digital audio. So tonight before turning everything on, I disconnected the hdmi cable from the 8300 and component is now there immediately after turn on. Will have to leave the hdmi cable unplugged until .112 or later gets this fixed???


----------



## Barry928

I will assemble a list for anyone who needs to go back to version .103 and ask Steve to temp flash you until the 2.5 release hits. Send me your MAC RF Address and the reason you need to go back to help me build a trouble list to send to Aptiv.


Did no one else lose the ability to select certain resolutions when you received .112?


My Lumagen connection would no longer allow me to select 720p or 480i on the 8300. Another customer with a Fujitsu plasma was stuck on 480p only. Anyone else?


----------



## davidhmco

Barry.. Thanks.. that's a very good point about the power. I have an LCD and who knows if it would be an issue, but quite honestly why risk it, putting the 8300 in to it's "sleep" mode prior to turning off the TV seems to work just fine to prevent the reboot.. So that will suffice for me until 2.5 is available. I would rather keep the HDCP handshaking that exists in .112 than go back to where it was a on .103.


In response to your question about changing the output.. I seem to recall that I would select an output and the unit would not keep the selection, but when I checked a moment ago, I could set all 4. I had been playing with trying to get the gray bars to go away as per the conversation in this thread a few days (week maybe?) ago. Both tuners were taping, so I didn't want to play too much with it. I'll try tomorrow to see if I can get it to give me any grief with the outputs.


----------



## nissmo

Barry, thanks for all the info, I'm wondering what the .112 update did, I can only tell that when switching between a HD and regualr channel it dosn't take as long.


Also what will the 2.5 update have?


thanks!


----------



## Barry928

Here is a link to the 2004 press release for the "new" 2.5 features.

http://www.pioneerdigital.com/pressc...etail.asp?ID=4


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the 2004 press release for the "new" 2.5 features.
> 
> http://www.pioneerdigital.com/pressc...etail.asp?ID=4



Thanks Barry.


I sure hope there are bug fixes there as well. But most don't like to admit they have bugs in the context of a press release...


----------



## davidhmco

Barry,

I am unable to set the 480i, but can set the other 3 output formats. Now I know it let me set 480i last night, so I'm not sure what the difference now vs. then is.. yet....


----------



## rickgg46

From all Im reading here about this software problem with the HDMI connection. Sounds like when I get my install on Friday Id better not use the HDMI I wanted and stick to component connections.. At least til the software is updated? If my unit comes in as a new one with the new software, I'll post here..



Rick


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidhmco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I am unable to set the 480i, but can set the other 3 output formats. Now I know it let me set 480i last night, so I'm not sure what the difference now vs. then is.. yet....



If you are using a DVI connection then 480i is not supported for any display so that would not be an error with the .112 software. Some displays do support 480i via HDMI. All scan rates will output via component but some displays do not support all resolutions.


----------



## Barry928

Rick,


No harm in trying the hdmi path first. If there are no problems then you are good to go. All 8300's run the .112 software now as oppossed to the 3 different versions we were using 2 weeks ago.


----------



## obie_fl

Just to provide counter point regarding HDMI I have two 8300s on two different systems without any issues. First system is a kludge, 8300-->HDLeeza--->Ophit DVI-RGB convertor--->Barco CRT. Second systemis a plain ole Hitachi RPTV with DVI.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...All 8300's run the .112 software now as oppossed to the 3 different versions we were using 2 weeks ago.



Barry,


Are software upgrades pushed overnight or random times during the day? Also what happens if the 8300 is on [not in standby mode] when an upgrade is pushed?


Thanks...


Howard


----------



## davidhmco

Barry,

I guess all is well then with mine. I could have sworn I could turn it on last night.. must have turned on the 480p twice.. (Only turned one additional one on at a time last night)

Thanks!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> Are software upgrades pushed overnight or random times during the day? Also what happens if the 8300 is on [not in standby mode] when an upgrade is pushed?
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> Howard




Upgrades are pushed overnight to prevent viewer interuption. If you were able to catch one it starts with a hexidecimal countdown in reverse to zero on the front panel. Reboots. Done. Total time around 2 minutes.


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Upgrades are pushed overnight to prevent viewer interuption. If you were able to catch one it starts with a hexidecimal countdown in reverse to zero on the front panel. Reboots. Done. Total time around 2 minutes.



Yeah its a little weird, I caught mine updating last week, around 1am, looked like the dvr was counting down for a missle launch


----------



## allowiches

I just noticed last night that I'm only getting Pro Logic 2 and not Dolby Digital output from my 8300. I don't know when this started since I was so concerned with picture quality a couple of weeks ago. My HDMI cable is to arrive today so I am still using component. My audio to my receiver is through coax. The audio output on the 8300 is set to digital. I tried changing it to stereo and back but it didn't help. I tried several HD stations to make sure I wasn't looking at a non DD broadcast. Any ideas.


----------



## Suzook

I have had the same issue from time to time and its simply a bug I think. You need to exit out or perhaps reboot the system then re-select DD.


----------



## Barry928

Yes, try rebooting the 8300 and then tune to HDNET since that is a fulltime 5.1 digital audio channel. The known audio bug that causes the digital audio to switch to 2.0 is the alert tone. If you have a recording conflict and the alert message appears on screen it also sounds a beep tone. This tone causes the 8300 to switch to 2.0 mode and requires you to sometimes go into the digital audio select menu to reset the Dolby digital 5.1. The menu will say it is in Dolby digital mode but it won't be until you change the setting over and back.


----------



## allowiches

I tried changing it over and back and it did not work. I'll reboot and try it tonight since my HDMI cable is arriving today. If you only knew how many beeps I get due to conflicts!


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried changing it over and back and it did not work. I'll reboot and try it tonight since my HDMI cable is arriving today. If you only knew how many beeps I get due to conflicts!



I had that problem until I switched over to .112. Even still it does it, so I need to go into the menu and switch it in order to work. Odd thing is 112 fixed that issue but HDMI sound does not work anymore







(not that I really use it)


----------



## allowiches

Maybe .112 needs the HDMI cable to make 5.1 come out of the digital out. I haven't tried the optical because my receiver only has one optical input and I use that on my DVD player. Is anyone out there using component to their display and digital out to their receiver and getting 5.1? I'm not positive, but it seems like I lost 5.1 when I got .112.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe .112 needs the HDMI cable to make 5.1 come out of the digital out. I haven't tried the optical because my receiver only has one optical input and I use that on my DVD player. Is anyone out there using component to their display and digital out to their receiver and getting 5.1? I'm not positive, but it seems like I lost 5.1 when I got .112.



I still have 5.1 with .112 using optical out just fine.


----------



## Suzook

Barry, just got the new box. I am unable to select 720P???? any reason. Will only give me 1080i or 480 options but no 720P through HDMI??? Weirdness.


----------



## Barry928

This is what I keep posting about. The resolution output limitations. I already knew about the Lumagen and the .112 software not allowing 720p since I own that box. Please send the MAC RF address and I will have your software changed to .103.


----------



## Suzook

is there a way to bring it up on screen? I saw the tech do it but didnt memorize it


----------



## Barry928

Hold down both Select and Exit on the front of the box until you see the word "diag" then let go and press Exit once. The address is on the first page RF MAC. Cycle the power button to exit.


Is your SNR now below 30?


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed last night that I'm only getting Pro Logic 2 and not Dolby Digital output from my 8300. I don't know when this started since I was so concerned with picture quality a couple of weeks ago. My HDMI cable is to arrive today so I am still using component. My audio to my receiver is through coax. The audio output on the 8300 is set to digital. I tried changing it to stereo and back but it didn't help. I tried several HD stations to make sure I wasn't looking at a non DD broadcast. Any ideas.




I noticed the same thing last nigt. I went into the menu, then extra settings. It had dolby digital selected. I selected 2 channel stereo. Closed the menu. Open the menu again. Selected Dolby Digital. Closed the menu. Now my receiver indicates that it is receiving Dolby Digital on the HD channels.


All that I can figure is that with the latest update it squirrelled up the output via coax and had to be reset. Give a try.


----------



## allowiches

I had to reboot to get it to take. I'll start watching my receiver more to see if/when it changes.


I received my new HDMI from monoprice.com yesterday and hooked it up. It didn't work. I had a black screen and no audio. Plugging in the HDMI also turns off the component so I wasn't able to check the settings while the HDMI was in. I think it was a bad cable because I tried it in my DVD player and also got no video. I guess it could be the HDMI port on the monitor, but I doubt it. I've put in a request for a new cable.


----------



## NUWildcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe .112 needs the HDMI cable to make 5.1 come out of the digital out. I haven't tried the optical because my receiver only has one optical input and I use that on my DVD player. Is anyone out there using component to their display and digital out to their receiver and getting 5.1? I'm not positive, but it seems like I lost 5.1 when I got .112.



I have both HDMI and Component out to my TV via separate inputs (of course). I have optical out to my receiver and it is getting 5.1 as long as I switch the box sound output from HDMI to DD. Otherwise, just stereo to the receiver. I'm on .112.


----------



## pcfreakx

All,


We just moved to bright house in our community, bye bye strategic....


The contractors are swamped over here. They dropped off a 3250 HD, no cables and left. I asked them to test the signal, but they said they did not have tools with them. I showed them how to get to the diags on the STB and showed them a SNR of 36. They said that is fine and left. I don't think they really wanted to mess with it.


Strategic was so hot that I had to take 30db off before it hit the 8 way splitter. I am figuring that BH is doing a better job of power management. What should my numbers be on SNR and other settings that I can check.


The Analog channels are so so, digital iffy, HD not as good as off the air. I am using component right now, debating on using the DVI to convert to HDMI on the TV. Even looking at the HDPVR. I currently use a media center as my HTPC.


Tuner: 555.000Mhz -2 dBmV

FDC: 75.500Mhz -4 dBmV

RDC: 26.000 Mhz 30 dBmV

Tuning Mode: Error

QAM Corr/Uncorr/Sec 0/0/1724

Tuner Ber (Ave) 0

QAM Main Tap:

QAM ave SNR: 36 - 37 (jumps back and forth)

FDC Corr/Uncor/Sec 645/2107/22781

FDC BER (AVE) 2.6107x 10-5

RDC Range Delay 598 uSec

RDC Retrans: 0


I have modified my distribution to remove the 30dB, but it still feeds into an unamped 8 way.


Thanks in advance


----------



## rickgg46

Well install scheduled between 8-11, arrived at around 910 and was gone around 10. Everything went very smooth and seems to be working fine.


My HDMI cables didn't arrive, seems my order didn't take so I reordered today, delivery next Wed. So for now my connection is via component and secondary viedo/audio. He said I need to use the secondary source for normal viewing and switch to the comp. source for HD.


When I get my HDMI cable and connect it will it disable to component slots. I wanted to use them for my DVD recorder?


Other wise things seem great.. I haven't really had time yet to explore and play with it to check it and the channels out..



Rick


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickgg46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well install scheduled between 8-11, arrived at around 910 and was gone around 10. Everything went very smooth and seems to be working fine.
> 
> 
> My HDMI cables didn't arrive, seems my order didn't take so I reordered today, delivery next Wed. So for now my connection is via component and secondary viedo/audio. He said I need to use the secondary source for normal viewing and switch to the comp. source for HD.
> 
> 
> When I get my HDMI cable and connect it will it disable to component slots. I wanted to use them for my DVD recorder?
> 
> 
> Other wise things seem great.. I haven't really had time yet to explore and play with it to check it and the channels out..
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



If you mean will it disable the component out on your box, no, it shouldn't. I have had mine hooked up simultaneously HDMI & component so I could quickly switch my tv input between the two to determine which signal looked better (no discernable difference).


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcfreakx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> We just moved to bright house in our community, bye bye strategic....
> 
> 
> The contractors are swamped over here. They dropped off a 3250 HD, no cables and left. I asked them to test the signal, but they said they did not have tools with them. I showed them how to get to the diags on the STB and showed them a SNR of 36. They said that is fine and left. I don't think they really wanted to mess with it.
> 
> 
> Strategic was so hot that I had to take 30db off before it hit the 8 way splitter. I am figuring that BH is doing a better job of power management. What should my numbers be on SNR and other settings that I can check.
> 
> 
> The Analog channels are so so, digital iffy, HD not as good as off the air. I am using component right now, debating on using the DVI to convert to HDMI on the TV. Even looking at the HDPVR. I currently use a media center as my HTPC.
> 
> 
> Tuner: 555.000Mhz -2 dBmV
> 
> FDC: 75.500Mhz -4 dBmV
> 
> RDC: 26.000 Mhz 30 dBmV
> 
> Tuning Mode: Error
> 
> QAM Corr/Uncorr/Sec 0/0/1724
> 
> Tuner Ber (Ave) 0
> 
> QAM Main Tap:
> 
> QAM ave SNR: 36 - 37 (jumps back and forth)
> 
> FDC Corr/Uncor/Sec 645/2107/22781
> 
> FDC BER (AVE) 2.6107x 10-5
> 
> RDC Range Delay 598 uSec
> 
> RDC Retrans: 0
> 
> 
> I have modified my distribution to remove the 30dB, but it still feeds into an unamped 8 way.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




SNR of 36 is too high. Call for service. Is Strategic the name of your previous cable system and BHN has replaced them as the cable provider in your neighborhood?


----------



## Barry928

Does anyone here have a cable card? I want to know if you see the digital SD channels or did you stay on analog after BHN switched to all digital service?


----------



## Cruzer

Barry, I have a friend using a cable card. I'm sorry I don't remember the brand of his TV. I'll try to get him to post here. But he is having problem with audio. He says that every time he changes channels the audio sounds like it is in 5.1 then drops to 2.0 within a couple of seconds - happens on every channel. He's had the BH techs out. Of course, they just shake their heads. Any known problrems with audio and the cable cards?


----------



## Barry928

I ISF calibrated a Sony yesterday and the customer was using a CableCARD. He had noisy analog channels so I suspect he was not being redirected to the digital channels. He also reported audio problems on some channels. His display had an optical output to feed his 5.1 processor and the analog channels had no audio which made me suspect the SD channels were still analog and his Sony was not capable of an A to D conversion for the audio. I will check back with him to see if he has found a solution and to verify if it was all the analog channels of just some channels at random. CableCARD users please post.


----------



## JH2003

I am reporting an apparent bug in the 1.8.112 release that I will note here as it did not occur before the update. I have the 8300 HD DVR and I often watch ESPN - HD and ESPN2 (non HD) and switch between them using the "LAST" on the remote. Three times now, the 8300 will freeze when watching the HD (ESPN HD) and I press "LAST" to go to ESPN2. The picture freezes and after a about 10 seconds it goes gray. The sound continues. None of the remote keys do anything and the power button on the 8300 does nothing. After about 3 minutes, the 8300 reboots itself, and all is well. I have tried to force this problem, but it does not occur when I repeat the above after a reboot. But it has occurred 3 times. Twice a full boot occurred and once a 'quick??' boot occurred.


----------



## pcfreakx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SNR of 36 is too high. Call for service. Is Strategic the name of your previous cable system and BHN has replaced them as the cable provider in your neighborhood?



Strategic was the cable company for all of the Stoneybrook communities as well as two near the airport.


I put a call in for service. The tech came out on Sat afternoon. He looked at the signal at the tv and said it was ok. What should the numbers be? The tech said that they vary for every neighborhood and there was no benchmark.


----------



## Stiletto

How can you have a SNR that is too high? I would think that the higher the SNR the better. I am not asking to say you are wrong or anything, I just want to know whats going on.


In my world Signal/Noise = SNR. So if you have low noise, or high signal you should get higher SNR. What are the drawbacks to having a high SNR?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SNR of 36 is too high. Call for service. Is Strategic the name of your previous cable system and BHN has replaced them as the cable provider in your neighborhood?


----------



## Cruzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have a cable card? I want to know if you see the digital SD channels or did you stay on analog after BHN switched to all digital service?



According to my CableCard using source, channels 1 thru 99 are till analog.


I more better explanation of his problem is:

"The TV's a Panasonic (TH37PX50U). Dolby audio does functions on some channels (all locals, ESPNHD, 288) and PCM works for all the analog channels. What happens on the other digital and HD channels is that the Dolby outputs for about 2 seconds and then quits."


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am reporting an apparent bug in the 1.8.112 release that I will note here as it did not occur before the update. I have the 8300 HD DVR and I often watch ESPN - HD and ESPN2 (non HD) and switch between them using the "LAST" on the remote. Three times now, the 8300 will freeze when watching the HD (ESPN HD) and I press "LAST" to go to ESPN2. The picture freezes and after a about 10 seconds it goes gray. The sound continues. None of the remote keys do anything and the power button on the 8300 does nothing. After about 3 minutes, the 8300 reboots itself, and all is well. I have tried to force this problem, but it does not occur when I repeat the above after a reboot. But it has occurred 3 times. Twice a full boot occurred and once a 'quick??' boot occurred.



samething has happened to me on differnt channels, mainly HBO's


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How can you have a SNR that is too high? I would think that the higher the SNR the better. I am not asking to say you are wrong or anything, I just want to know whats going on.
> 
> 
> In my world Signal/Noise = SNR. So if you have low noise, or high signal you should get higher SNR. What are the drawbacks to having a high SNR?



My understanding is that SNR is signal to noise ratio and that 30 is borderline and 36 is too high. I believe the value of the item being indicated is error correction in the digital stream. When error correction goes above its threshold then dropouts occur. This information comes from a BHN field tech who is only trained one level higher than an installer and could be wrong. Anyone with better info please speak up.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cruzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to my CableCard using source, channels 1 thru 99 are till analog.
> 
> 
> I more better explanation of his problem is:
> 
> "The TV's a Panasonic (TH37PX50U). Dolby audio does functions on some channels (all locals, ESPNHD, 288) and PCM works for all the analog channels. What happens on the other digital and HD channels is that the Dolby outputs for about 2 seconds and then quits."



Thanks for confirming my observations on the first 99 channels being analog when viewing with a cableCARD. I am still waiting for an official response.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is that SNR is signal to noise ratio and that 30 is borderline and 36 is too high. I believe the value of the item being indicated is error correction in the digital stream. When error correction goes above its threshold then dropouts occur. This information comes from a BHN field tech who is only trained one level higher than an installer and could be wrong. Anyone with better info please speak up.



Maybe it's Bit Error Rate (BER) you're referring to or looking for? One tech at my house that was supposed to be higher-level was concentrating on the BER during some glitching diagnosis. I would think a high signal-to-noise ratio would be good.


----------



## Barry928

Hey, that is good info. Did you hear anything from the tech about how the BER should read? Maybe I should ask Steve to run me through the BHN tech training so I can get a better handle on troubleshooting?


----------



## avNeophyte

For SNR, large positive numbers = good.


For BER, small numbers = good.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you hear anything from the tech about how the BER should read?



No, no info was given by the tech on what the thresholds should aim for before they think action should be taken. But I agree with avNeophyte.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avNeophyte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For SNR, large positive numbers = good.
> 
> For BER, small numbers = good.


----------



## JH2003

My thoughts on SNR. In the analog world, no signal still resulted in noise being present. This noise is static in the audio world and 'snow' or 'confetti' in the video world. All systems have a 'noise' level inherent, whether it be atmospheric or circuitry. Analog circuitry likes a 'good' SNR, but to much signal can overload the sensitive input of equipment. Thus a preamp on the cable signal can set the signal level too high for the equipment, say the set top box or TV. This distorts the signal. In the digital world, the noise is still there, but most circuitry has a threshold level set above the noise, similar to the squelch on two way radios, and static is not heard or snow is not seen. For good signal transmission, a signal strength is required above a certain level such that variation in signal level remains above the desired threshold by a specified amount. This is often measured as input voltage level (RMS in the analog world and Peak to Peak in the digital world). Good equipment can 'clip' digital signals that are too high and thus not be a problem. Other equipment made still be overdriven and thus a 'required voltage level of input must be optimized. Thus I would feel a high SNR is good, but too high or too low of signal is not good. Thus a measure of something else (signal level) is needed to determine optimum performance, not just SNR. I am sure cable system must optimize their transmissions to fit many types of equipment and thus the requirement for manufacturers to agree on equipment specifications. This is probably TMI for most, but someone may now have a better understanding of SNR.


----------



## Stiletto

Well a little more info I think. The actual title of the field is QAM SNR, though that doesn't say much. This may be more of a measure of dropped bits then of signal levels. As noted below, SNR in digital doesn't mean as much as SNR in analog. But another thing I came across is: www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,15517852 and it suggests that a SNR of around 30 is good for a QAM64 system and 33+ is needed with a QAM256 system. So which does Brighthouse use?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My thoughts on SNR. In the analog world, no signal still resulted in noise being present. This noise is static in the audio world and 'snow' or 'confetti' in the video world. All systems have a 'noise' level inherent, whether it be atmospheric or circuitry. Analog circuitry likes a 'good' SNR, but to much signal can overload the sensitive input of equipment. Thus a preamp on the cable signal can set the signal level too high for the equipment, say the set top box or TV. This distorts the signal. In the digital world, the noise is still there, but most circuitry has a threshold level set above the noise, similar to the squelch on two way radios, and static is not heard or snow is not seen. For good signal transmission, a signal strength is required above a certain level such that variation in signal level remains above the desired threshold by a specified amount. This is often measured as input voltage level (RMS in the analog world and Peak to Peak in the digital world). Good equipment can 'clip' digital signals that are too high and thus not be a problem. Other equipment made still be overdriven and thus a 'required voltage level of input must be optimized. Thus I would feel a high SNR is good, but too high or too low of signal is not good. Thus a measure of something else (signal level) is needed to determine optimum performance, not just SNR. I am sure cable system must optimize their transmissions to fit many types of equipment and thus the requirement for manufacturers to agree on equipment specifications. This is probably TMI for most, but someone may now have a better understanding of SNR.


----------



## markc

JH2003,


I am having the same problem with my 8300 as you do with it locking up when changing channels or playing back some recorded programs. I also have the issue of the audio defaulting back to 2.0 instead of 5.1. I am in Viera.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well a little more info I think. The actual title of the field is QAM SNR, though that doesn't say much. This may be more of a measure of dropped bits then of signal levels. As noted below, SNR in digital doesn't mean as much as SNR in analog. But another thing I came across is: www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,15517852 and it suggests that a SNR of around 30 is good for a QAM64 system and 33+ is needed with a QAM256 system. So which does Brighthouse use?



BHN is QAM 256. It sounds like the tech I talked to had it backwards. 36 is a good SNR level. I think we should remember that diagnostic values in a $200 stb are unreliable. There is a reason portable digital test equipment is $5000.


----------



## Stiletto

True, we should take 36dB with a grain of salt, but its the only thing we have and therefore must be used. We don't even really know what is being measured. But all things being equal, I think at this point 36 is good.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN is QAM 256. It sounds like the tech I talked to had it backwards. 36 is a good SNR level. I think we should remeber that dianostic values in a $200 stb are unreliable. There is a reason portable digital test equipment is $5000.


----------



## pcfreakx

A bit off topic. What is everyone seeing on their bill for Digital Phone taxes? That is if you have the digital phone.


Thanks!


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcfreakx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A bit off topic. What is everyone seeing on their bill for Digital Phone taxes? That is if you have the digital phone.
> 
> Thanks!



Unfortunately, it's not broken out. On the latest statements as of the last few months, none of the services are broken out, there's only a total for the package, and then the miscellaneous taxes.


I think my bill went up by a grand total of approx. $43 after adding digital phone, which would make for $3 more in taxes. That is, if I remember correctly.


----------



## NUWildcat

*Here's a programming question...*


Has anyone purchased the MLB package on BHN? If so, I'm curious to know from any DRays fans how many of the DRay games do they show? I'd like to see as many Rays games as possible...


Thanks!


----------



## bgall

None.


The Drays are a home team market for CFL so in order for us to see them BHN needs to carry FSN Florida


----------



## rickgg46

I got my HDMI cable today and connected it to the 8300 and my DPL. Changed the settings on my DPL and disconnected the component cables.. Got no signal on the HDMI source mode and when I switched to the av2 mode a message kept flashing tv not compatible with hdmi.. Called BHN they had me reboot the 8300 and still nothing. So I switched the cable back and rebooted the 8300 and now have nothing.. BHN is going to send someone out but not till 1-4PM Thurs..


Is there anything I can try to correct it.. I reconnected the hdmi and disconnected the component cables. So only the HDMI, the av2 cables and a coxax are hooked to the DPL.. But nothing even after rebooting again. My set is a Samsung HL-P5063W


OK now after last reboot Ive got a signal in the av2 mode and the coxax mode but nothing on the hdmi mode.


Maybe its a bad hdmi cable..I got it from RAM.


Help



Rick


----------



## rickgg46

Well I got it working... but only HD signals are going through the hdmi cable? I had notsound till I went into the options and set the audio to hdmi and the signal shows on the 8300 1080i.


Is there something else I need to change or set? And shouldn't I be getting all the channels thru the HDMI or only the HD ones? The BHN tele rep said she thought I sould be getting everything thru the hdmi not just the hd channels??


Thanks


Rick


----------



## Barry928

Try switching off the 480 resolutions in the 8300 advanced menu.


----------



## rickgg46

How do I do that I in the HDMI mode on the tv now.


----------



## rickgg46

OK I figured it out.. Did that and activated the 720p and 1080i.. Now Im getting the ohter channels


Is there something else I should set? or change?


Thank You Barry for the response...


Guess I should cancel the appointment from BHN


----------



## meteor3

I sent email to WKMG asking about subchannel usage during the NCAA tournament, and got this response:

Code:


Code:


If our main game is in HD then that game will be carried on the
secondary channel. If the main game in NOT in HD then we can take an HD
game for that secondary channel.  We won't know games assignments until
a day or two before air.

I believe this is the same arrangement as last year. My disappointment is this - if 6.1 carries a local interest HD game, 6.2 would have the same game, instead of the "best available game" at that time. 6.1 could carry one HD game and 6.2 could carry a different game in SD (since I understand the station cannot pull down two HD games). This is an issue because Jacksonville is one of the regional sites. If CBS broadcasts HD games from Jax, we could end up with a game in HD we don't care about watching.


----------



## Barry928

Steve has provided the technical standards for the BHN system.


BER should be less than 1.0E-6, values greater could lead to instability.


SNR should be greater than 29, values less than could lead to instability. Typical values are 31 to 35. Getting below 30 indicates low signal level.


Low SNR will lead to higher BER. However a normal SNR with high BER will indicate good levels, but other impairments such as cable ingress or reflections caused by numerous factors such as impedance mismatch or damage exist.


----------



## Dave Eason

Doesn't the SNR discussed refer to the modulated RF signal BHN delivers to the home prior to any processing? If you view the cable signal with test equipment (spectrum analyzer etc.) you see signal peaks seperated by "valleys" that drop down to the noise floor. The ratio of the peaks to the noise floor is the SNR. This is all analog stuff - the digital world starts when the signal is demodulated in the STB sec.


----------



## Adios

Barry,


I was finally able to check the results on my cablecard and the 1st 99 channels are indeed still analog as of this morning I could swear that about 2+ weeks ago they were digital. I got the card roughly 2+ weeks ago.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming my observations on the first 99 channels being analog when viewing with a cableCARD. I am still waiting for an official response.


----------



## Stiletto

This is great information to have. (Running home to check values) So I guess Steve didn't mention a "Max SNR" then? I, like the original posting user, get 36-37 typically.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve has provided the technical standards for the BHN system.
> 
> 
> BER should be less than 1.0E-6, values greater could lead to instability.
> 
> 
> SNR should be greater than 29, values less than could lead to instability. Typical values are 31 to 35. Getting below 30 indicates low signal level.
> 
> 
> Low SNR will lead to higher BER. However a normal SNR with high BER will indicate good levels, but other impairments such as cable ingress or reflections caused by numerous factors such as impedance mismatch or damage exist.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

ReplayTV offers a feature called MyReplay.com where you create an online account for your Replay PVR. You can then use the programming grid to instruct the PVR what you want recorded. This is great for people who travel and want to record shows for when the get home. But it also is great because you can easily program all the shows you want from an online grid rather than scrolling with the remote on your TV.


Does anyone know if BHN has any plans for a similar service? Since BHN knows what 8300HDs are assigned to your account this would be possible.


----------



## FiberDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Eason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't the SNR discussed refer to the modulated RF signal BHN delivers to the home prior to any processing? If you view the cable signal with test equipment (spectrum analyzer etc.) you see signal peaks seperated by "valleys" that drop down to the noise floor. The ratio of the peaks to the noise floor is the SNR. This is all analog stuff - the digital world starts when the signal is demodulated in the STB sec.



SNR or Signal to Noise Ratio is the reference used in video/BB signals or one individual signal, i.e. out of or inside the STB. CNR or Carrier to Noise Ratio is the reference used in a cable system with multiple carriers in the cable plant. Also there are many digital signals(QAM) on the cable plant, or before the STB.


----------



## FiberDoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve has provided the technical standards for the BHN system.
> 
> 
> BER should be less than 1.0E-6, values greater could lead to instability.
> 
> 
> SNR should be greater than 29, values less than could lead to instability. Typical values are 31 to 35. Getting below 30 indicates low signal level.
> 
> 
> Low SNR will lead to higher BER. However a normal SNR with high BER will indicate good levels, but other impairments such as cable ingress or reflections caused by numerous factors such as impedance mismatch or damage exist.




BER is one thing to be aware of but what is there MER (Modulation Error Ratio)specification? Also low signal level can cause poor SNR and CNR, but so can a high noise floor. From the systems I've worked with they try to maintain at least a 33dBmV SNR minimum for either HSD or DTV signals, especially with 64QAM and 256QAM signals. Also most of these systems/networks also utilize FEC (Forward Error Correction) and that is information, if available can help in troubleshooting signal issues. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Adios

Barry,


Has BHN discovered why the cable cards do not output the digital versions of the analog channels 1 to 99? I still am getting only analog on my cable card instead of digital on the lower tier channels. Everything above 100 is digital and HD comes through nicely.


Also, I noticed that my 8300HD was not outputting Dolby Digital through my digital coax on my HD on Fox tonight. I had to reset my menu by selecting two channel stereo, close the menu, open the menu and select dolby digital. My receiver immediately indicated it was receiving a dolby digital signal instead of pro logic. I had this issue a week ago. This is more an FYI that you can pass on to BHN. This seems to have started with the new update.


Adios


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed that my 8300HD was not outputting Dolby Digital through my digital coax on my HD on Fox tonight. I had to reset my menu by selecting two channel stereo, close the menu, open the menu and select dolby digital. My receiver immediately indicated it was receiving a dolby digital signal instead of pro logic. I had this issue a week ago. This is more an FYI that you can pass on to BHN. This seems to have started with the new update.



I just noticed the same thing tonight. I'm not sure how long it has been messed up but, the same fix you did correct my issue as well. I'm going to keep an eye on it to see if it happens again.


----------



## Cuneiform

Adios & rolltide,


I've noticed an obscure interaction that apparently initiates the Dolby switch on the 8300HD. When two programs are scheduled to be recorded during the same time period, and you are watching a third (different from either channel to be recorded), a screen will appear giving the option to terminate one of the recordings so you can continue watching your program.


When the screen appears and the Dolby option is in effect, a distinct audio level change occurs, and although the onscreen Dolby option still appears to be enabled, it actually has been changed to 2-channel. I have used the same fix as you guys, but the problem appears to be a glitch in the new software.


I'd be interested if y'all get the same symptoms.


Flatpanel Guy (P.S., rolltide, I'm also a "War Eagle" guy)


***Just reviewed some previous posts & Barry 928 in post #2732 indicates that the progamming conflict initiates an alert tone that changes the audio--a known audio bug****


----------



## Barry928

The problem of the audio switching from 5.1 to 2.0 is a known issue caused by the alert beep that sounds when the warning screen appears. I see you have now found the previous post.


I have raised the issue of the CableCARD staying in analog for the first 99 channels. BHN is looking into the problem. I will report any progress in this thread.


----------



## Adios

Thanks Cuneiform and Barry for the info/update. I'll keep that in mind next time I get the warning display.


----------



## LJCullen

Maybe not the place to post but I'll give it a try .


Recently bought a Pioneer Pro-930HD and am very pleased with it.


Ocasionally of late i see a thin white broken line on the top of the picture -- the very very top of the set. It happens very sporadically. If I fool with the strech, zoom, normal picture settings I can get it to go away. Is this a function of the signal coming from BHN or is it a fault with the plasma TV.


More info -- I do run the TV and DVD connection thru my Pioneer VSX-45TX amp and therefore allow the remote to control switching between devices. Could the amp be interfering with the signal ??


Thoughts are appreciated -- or a better place to post this


----------



## Barry928

This is the closed captioning that is intended to be hidden above the viewing area. WOFL-DT is broadcasting the picture out of spec so this is shifted down too low and has become visible. The other channel that is also shifted down is WFTV-DT. Since these 2 stations are both 720p I will ask BHN to check if this is something they might have incorrectly converted. Feedback from an off air HD comparrison would be helpful. It is not the fault of your display and can be hidden by adjusting the picture higher with service menu controls or some displays now have that kind of control in the user menus.


----------



## DouglasR

Has anybody heard anything new about the 3 other Hd channels( the ones besides UniHD) mentioned last year at the Brighthouse CFHDS meeting? Also, anything new on the Sata front?


----------



## rickgg46

Ever since I hooked up the hdmi cable, when i turn the set on after it being off over night or all day, I get a large balck L shaped box. It shows no matter what channel is on or what source mode I use. Either hdmi, coxial cable, or the av2 source. But if I changethe channel on the 8300 it goes away, even when I switch back to the original channel.. It stays gone til I turn off the set again for a long time.. I never turn off the power to the 8300. Also I have noted sometimes the pic will freeze now and then for several seconds then go back to normal.


So anyone have a guess???


Rick


----------



## Suzook

as I was explained, (and I hope I dont get it wrong) the guide runs at a low res so you sometimes get the black bars which after 2-3 minutes go away. Barry had a much more professional sounding explanation but I have forgotten it


----------



## Suzook

I just got my hands on this (thanks to someone who has connections at BHN










Anyways I forget how to set the box up for bypass. I tried everything I could think of but no go.


Anyone? Also the only aspect ratio it lets me choose is 4 x 3 ???


----------



## rickgg46

This doesnt seem to go away. Its one large black L shapped bar with the long partonthe bottom going left to right and the short line goes up but its wider than the longer section.

I let it stay on for awhile but not more than5 min or so. And as I said this has only been since I started using the hdmi cable. It never happened with the comp. cables



Rick


----------



## Barry928

The PACE 550 has a menu to set the resolution to PASS. Hold down the # key until it appears. I seem to remember the aspect ratio should be left on 4:3 even with a 16:9 display. The menu is not indicating the type of display. If you set it to 16:9 it squeezes the video twice.


For the 10th time. The L shaped black bar is a known software glitch. It is the black background mask for the on screen guide. Pressing any key will make it go away or you can wait for 3 minutes and it will go away by itself exactly the same as the guide will go away if no buttons are pressed for 3 minutes. This is the last time I am going to reply about the black bar problem.


----------



## rickgg46

Thank you Barry for the response, even if it is frustrating to you to have to repeat the info. I also assume that the picture freeze I get now and then is also from a software problem, as well a sometimes less frequent audio drop outs..


We all appreciate your expertise, even though we may keep asking the same questions repeatedly... Just remember there are over 94 pages of stuff here, and many of us a realitively new to this thread and BHN glitches..


Thanks again...



RIck


----------



## Barry928

My apologies. It has been 2 weeks since I last posted in this thread about the black bar.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7198053 


I reply to so many PM's and emails about that stupid black bar I am frustrated. One guy was going to return his display to the store because he thought it was defective. Turns out he was seeing the BHN black bar problem.


----------



## rolltide1017

I just subscribed to HBO and Showtime and for the first time I'm feeling the hard drive space pinch. Space has never been a big problem for my wife and me because we rarely keep TV shows for long periods. Now that we can record movies (like "Shrek 2" and "Sky Captain..." from last night) lack of space is a problem. We have only had the new channels for 2 days and are already low on space. Just part of the club that needs the serial port activated soon. Before it was just a perk, now it is a necessity.


----------



## Barry928

This was posted in the national AVS passport thread on March 1.


"SATA support is currently in QA testing. We can make the code available for head-end testing in a few weeks." - Aptiv Digital



BHN does not have any info or comments on SATA port activation at this time. It was suggested at the Nov. 2005 meeting that a new version of the 8300 with a larger hard drive was in the works but I have heard nothing since that meeting. I am considering adding a second 8300 to gain 2 additional tuners and avoid recording conflicts.


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN does not have any info or comments on SATA port activation at this time. It was suggested at the Nov. 2005 meeting that a new version of the 8300 with a larger hard drive was in the works but I have heard nothing since that meeting. I am considering adding a second 8300 to gain 2 additional tuners and avoid recording conflicts.



Ive thought of that too.. I still have DirectTV HDTivo as well as the 8300 and since the analog channels are now digital I can get rid of DTV. But how do two 8300HDs work together?


Tivo had a function that allowed two devices to work together...

How would you control the boxes independently ?


thanks!


mike


----------



## Barry928

The cheap way to control 2 boxes is to tape a flap of material to the top of both boxes that can be flipped down in front of the IR window to block commands on the box you do not want to control. The other way involves using an RF remote and a base station with assignable IR ports to let the user control DVR 1 or DVR 2 from the hand held unit.


RTI T2+
http://www.rticorp.com/products/t2plus.shtml 


RTI RP6
http://www.rticorp.com/products/rp6.shtml


----------



## visionik

Barry - a page or so back you mentioned that Brighthouse aims for:


BER less than 1.0E-6

SNR > 29 (typical is 31 to 35)


In the diagnostics screen (select+exit) my STB shows both a QAM BER and an FDC BER.


QAM BER is always 0 from what I've seen so far.


FDC BER has ranged from 1.5E-5 to 2.5E-5 (note thats E-5, not E-6)


SNR is typically 36 to 37.


Do you know "which" BER it is that should be less than 1.0E-6 ?


I ask because I have had a significant increase in stutters and display glitches lately - it seemed to start right around the time BHN added digital signals for channels 1-99. That could of course be complete coincidence. Has anyone else had more stutters and glitches since then?


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cheap way to control 2 boxes is to tape a flap of material to the top of both boxes that can be flipped down in front of the IR window to block commands on the box you do not want to control. The other way involves using an RF remote and a base station with assignable IR ports to let the user control DVR 1 or DVR 2 from the hand held unit.
> 
> 
> RTI T2+
> http://www.rticorp.com/products/t2plus.shtml
> 
> 
> RTI RP6
> http://www.rticorp.com/products/rp6.shtml




I don't think my Harmony can control flaps of material


----------



## Gator5000e

Is the Gator/so. Bama game being in SD a CBS problem or a WKMG problem? Which ever it is it sucks. Looks like one of the two is really messed up. Keeps withching games on all the channels.


----------



## Gator5000e

Ok, looks like the only games being broadcast in HD right now are TN/Winthrop and Alabama/Marquette per my DirecTV Guide. I thought all the games were in HD. Guess not.


----------



## rolltide1017

Question for those who have had HBO and Showtime for a while. Is the 5.1 audio ever comparable to the 5.1 track on the DVD? I ask because I recorded Sky Captain... and it was in 5.1 but, something just felt missing from the soundtrack when compared to the DVDs 5.1. The only thing I can put my finger on is the LFE seem held back on the Showtime version. It just didn't have the punch the DVD has.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, looks like the only games being broadcast in HD right now are TN/Winthrop and Alabama/Marquette per my DirecTV Guide. I thought all the games were in HD. Guess not.




It appears for the evening games they forgot to switch 1060 back to hd. The games in greensboro and jacksonville are definately being filmed with HD Cameras.


When will the Orlando stations get it right ABC screwed up during college football and now CBS is screwing up during march madness


----------



## bgall

Greensboro is an HD Venue but not Jacksonville.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greensboro is an HD Venue but not Jacksonville.




Could have sworn the gator highlights where in HD either way when they switch to greensboro we arent seeing it in HD.


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for those who have had HBO and Showtime for a while. Is the 5.1 audio ever comparable to the 5.1 track on the DVD? I ask because I recorded Sky Captain... and it was in 5.1 but, something just felt missing from the soundtrack when compared to the DVDs 5.1. The only thing I can put my finger on is the LFE seem held back on the Showtime version. It just didn't have the punch the DVD has.



I haven't compared a DVD vs HBO/Showtime, but last summer we watched all of the 1st season of Lost on DVD and I was really impressed with the audio, especially the LFE. When the new season started on ABC, I felt that the audio paled in comparison to the DVD. Especially noticeable when the 'LOST' title comes up along with the dramatic sound effect. It sounds like the same thing you are experiencing with HBO/Showtime.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think my Harmony can control flaps of material



That's what kids are for.


----------



## raymac

I have 2 8300s and have for 6 months now.


The simple solution is to have one powered on and one off. Hitting Power will switch to the other box. Works like a charm. The box does not have to be on to record.


I frequently tape 3 shows while watching a 4th. Or any variation you can think of, except watcing 2 shows at once from different 8300s on different TVs.


----------



## dall08fan

Why doesn't BH show the HD channels of HBO and Showtime for the free preview?


----------



## moraseski

Hi,


I have a Harmony 688 remote. When I first programmed it many months ago, I set it up only turn on the PVR (8300HD) when I was going to watch cable. The PVR would not turn on when I was watching DVDs. I started noticing that when I click the "Watch DVD" button, the PVR would turn on. I traced it down to when the TV (Sony KF-50WE610 - connected DVI/HDMI) is turned on, the PVR would turn on. I don't know if this started when I changed from component to HDMI or when the software was updated. Is this expected or is this another bug?










Jim


----------



## Barry928

This is another "feature" from the geniuses at Aptiv. They are using the 2 way communication capability of the hdmi connection to help you turn on the power of the 8300. I will add removal of this feature to the wish list.


----------



## pcfreakx

Searched but no luck, so....


Does everyone's 8300HD continue to have hard drive activity when the box is off, but plugged in? The device is not scheduled for any recording, nor is the record light on.


I just noticed it when I recabled everything. I had to unplug everything and reroute. Once I pluged it in I heard the hard drive start to read/write seek. I figured that it was the cable guide updating. It had been unplugged for a few hours. The noise is not that loud. I can only hear it a foot or two away. It has been making the noise for over a day now. I don't know if it did that before I moved the box, just never paid attention.


Now that I have heard it, I can pick up the noise when I walk into the room.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is another "feature" from the geniuses at Aptiv. They are using the 2 way communication capability of the hdmi connection to help you turn on the power of the 8300. I will add removal of this feature to the wish list.





Or perhaps have it added to the Advanced Setup menu so you can choose to have this "feature" on or off???


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is another "feature" from the geniuses at Aptiv. They are using the 2 way communication capability of the hdmi connection to help you turn on the power of the 8300. I will add removal of this feature to the wish list.



Thanks Barry. I thought I was going nuts. I kept telling my son that he must be hitting several buttons simultaneously.










Jim


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcfreakx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Searched but no luck, so....
> 
> 
> Does everyone's 8300HD continue to have hard drive activity when the box is off, but plugged in? The device is not scheduled for any recording, nor is the record light on.



Yeah my brother has one and the HD kept spinning even though it was turned "off"


----------



## Stiletto

Hey, thats even better then Barry's child labor law abuse.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 2 8300s and have for 6 months now.
> 
> 
> The simple solution is to have one powered on and one off. Hitting Power will switch to the other box. Works like a charm. The box does not have to be on to record.
> 
> 
> I frequently tape 3 shows while watching a 4th. Or any variation you can think of, except watcing 2 shows at once from different 8300s on different TVs.


----------



## Stiletto

I believe the 8300 never really turns off. So even when you turn it off, its not off. It is basically just buffering whatever channel it is tuned to. To test this, while the box is on and you are watching TV, turn to the channel that the box normally turns on to. On my box, whenver I turn it on it goes to 3. You should then be able to turn it off, then turn it back on later and it will show a channel buffer. If you turn it off on channel xxx, then turn it back on, I don't think you will see any channel buffer. But the presence of any channel buffer means it has been recording. I am pretty sure that'll work, though I don't guarantee it


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is another "feature" from the geniuses at Aptiv. They are using the 2 way communication capability of the hdmi connection to help you turn on the power of the 8300. I will add removal of this feature to the wish list.



Thanks Barry! This will come in very handy when listening to the music channels. I currently have to switch to a non-used input so I don't get burn-in.


----------



## Suzook

Well its been over a month now of frustration with BHN and the ongoing audio and video stutter. Doesnt matter if it is a dvr or a pace box and centers mostly on the fox HD channel but effects others as well. I have had at least 2 techs out here, swapped boxed etc etc etc. I have to tell you there is nothing more frustrating that watching a show like idol and feel like you are hitting the mute or power button every five seconds by accident. The last few weeks havent been as bad but tonight it came back with a vengence. Perhaps its a sign to stop watching Idol (my fiancee loves it more than me) anyways the stutter was awful and continued into the next show which was unwatchable. Thinking it might be the dvr again we went into the bedroom to watch it on the Pace box.......SAME THING. Now we have Fox news on and the SAME thing. SO I called BHN and asked to speak to a manager but got a supervisor. I explained again, let him hear it and before I could go any further he told me that this has been a big issue with ALL of thier digital services for at least the last month. They are well aware of it and have NO eta on when a fix might be forthcoming. He was lightning fast to offer me a FULL month credit of my digital services. I appreciate the $70.00 credit but I told him that if this continues on for much longer I will have no choice but to seek other options. And to be honest that sucks because they have the best HD line up in CFL. So if you are experiencing the same thing speak up because he was far too quick to tell me this was a big problem. Well that its fo me I h pe no e of yooo u expe inece this liiiiiii ke me. If you are wondering why that last sentence seemed like it was stuttering its like my tv service !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaw5279

Regarding BHN digital issues- my discussion tonight with a Supervisor.....


I feel your pain but there is hope. Yesterday and last night BrightHouse was almost unwatchable at my house (Lake Mary) due to the same symptoms you describe. I called BrightHouse and they said that they were OK for the area so it must be something at my house. I went ahead and made a service appointment for Saturday even though I had severe doubts that it was just my house having the issue. Low and behold I got a call today from BrightHouse to cancel the service call since they found (and fixed) an areawide problem.


So far so good. Hopefully they got it all corrected.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I appreciate the $70.00 credit but I told him that if this continues on for much longer I will have no choice but to seek other options. And to be honest that sucks because they have the best HD line up in CFL. ...



As a former E* customer who switched to BHN I can tell you that satellite has many of its own problems. Only now are they deploying HD locals. If they don't yet have it in CFL and you do not have a great OTA antenna setup then you will not enjoy watching HD locals.


Also, during our thunderstorm heavy summers rain fade is an issue. I had my dish peaked to about a maximum signal. Still, when those heavy dark clouds rolled in we would lose signal, sometimes up to 30 minutes.


While I certainly agree the problems you are seeing must be fixed, I am happy with BHN service. They do have much better customer service than Echostar (Dish Network) and often give you credits when you have an issue.


Of course the temptation to find something better drives us all nuts


----------



## Barry928

Daylights savings time change is approaching on April 2nd. Last time we had a time change people missed recordings in the 8300HD. Info from this post.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7371227


----------



## Suzook

Barry, Didnt get a chance to thank you again but appreciate you coming over yesterday and getting things all set....again. The meeting next month should be fun with all the extras


----------



## Barry928

I changed a setting on the PACE 550. The menu in the PACE offers you a choice of 4:3 or 16:9 and for your 16:9 plasma the correct output setting is 4:3. This increased your picture quality by eliminating an additional squeeze by the 550 and a stretch by the display. I am posting this publicly because the PACE menu setting is easily set wrong. The menu is not asking you what type of display is used by rather what the PACE will do to the output.


The menu should be relabled so translate as


4:3 = NORMAL

16:9 = SQUEEZE


----------



## Suzook

Hey Barry not to go off topic but did you fire up the mini and see if it would scale to native res?


----------



## Barry928

You have a PM.


----------



## berkleegrad

Greetings All,


This am I noticed that my 8300HD DVR will not boot!


When I powered it on, the power on channel came up for a brief moment then the box did a reboot. Since the reboot, nothing is displayed to the TV and the clock starts counting down from 12:00.


BTW, our 3250 HD seems to be operating normally.


Any suggestions?


thanks in advance, -Rick


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daylights savings time change is approaching on April 2nd. Last time we had a time change people missed recordings in the 8300HD. Info from this post.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7371227




I read that thread but it's unclear what the resolution is. Do I have to delete and re-add all of the "series recordings" (the season pass equivalents). Please don't tell me that.


Jason.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berkleegrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings All,
> 
> 
> This am I noticed that my 8300HD DVR will not boot!
> 
> 
> When I powered it on, the power on channel came up for a brief moment then the box did a reboot. Since the reboot, nothing is displayed to the TV and the clock starts counting down from 12:00.
> 
> 
> BTW, our 3250 HD seems to be operating normally.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance, -Rick



Rick,


Either have BHN come out and bring you a new box or send me your MAC address and I will ask for a software resend.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read that thread but it's unclear what the resolution is. Do I have to delete and re-add all of the "series recordings" (the season pass equivalents). Please don't tell me that.
> 
> 
> Jason.



I have gotten around this by setting the series recording to record "any showing" "first run only" and then set the recording days to only record the day the show is on.


This seems to work fine for most major network shows, but on some of the cable channels where the pacific shows are shown 3 hours later (like TLC and Discovery) it may record multiple showings.


----------



## FlasHBurN

So has anyone noticed if Brighthouse has activated our external SATA ports yet? Noticed in the Passport 8300 thread that some people mentioned they received an update that activated them.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So has anyone noticed if Brighthouse has activated our external SATA ports yet? Noticed in the Passport 8300 thread that some people mentioned they received an update that activated them.



I doubt we'll be seeing that for awhile. (the definition of awhile is the elusive part)

On the Passport 8300 thread you mention, the version mentioned that got deployed in *one* region is Passport 2.5.048.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt we'll be seeing that for awhile. (the definition of awhile is the elusive part)
> 
> On the Passport 8300 thread you mention, the version mentioned that got deployed in *one* region is Passport 2.5.048.



But do you know for a fact that only one region has recieved it? It could just be that so far only one region reported it.


Actually someone just posted in that thread that they are seeing the update as well..


I can confirm Orange County, CA to have 2.5.048 Seeing the noise on HDMI also.


So that is Raleigh and Orange County so far.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But do you know for a fact that only one region has recieved it? It could just be that so far only one region reported it.



Good point, and others may post from other regions with progressive-minded cableco's. I'm going on the conservative nature we've heard from BHN at the CFHDS meetings, and how new this version is. Some have even referred to this release as "beta". Aptiv doesn't even confirm that SATA functionality has been released yet.


I'm very hopeful, but conservatively optomistic. How's that for covering all bases?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We will be on .112 for about 2 months and then switch to 2.5.



It has only been one month since my post about going to version 2.5.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It has only been one month since my post about going to version 2.5.



Ok, I concede. Foot removed from mouth, er, keyboard.









Still personally I'm cautiously optomistic on the release of 2.5x, both timing and content.

On the other thread, it is reported that the SATA feature is added in 2.5.048, but not before. You think we'll be lucky enough to get that or newer?


----------



## Barry928

I don't know what version of software we will receive from BHN. Right now my primary concern for the next release is fixing bugs so the box is stable with an hdmi video and digital audio output.


----------



## Suzook

Well for me I watched my first night of mostly stutter free fox HD last night for the first time in a long time. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well for me I watched my first night of mostly stutter free fox HD last night for the first time in a long time. !!!!!!!!!!



Now that you mention it, I don't think I saw/heard a single stutter for the hour I watched. I use to get 3-4 an hour at least.


----------



## bgall

Wow this sucks. So I thought that people in CFL might possibly get at least the marlins games that they show on Sun Sports, but apparently not.



> Quote:
> Unfortunately, Bright House Networks in Central Florida and Comcast in Tallahassee and Sarasota do not offer FSN Florida to their customers at present, so none of the 150 games will be available to customers of those systems unless those systems elect to add FSN Florida.



Come on BHN CFL add FSN Florida already. geez!

http://capefish.blogspot.com/2006/02...o-marlins.html


----------



## Barry928

How much money does FSN charge per subscriber?


----------



## markc

Sun Sports will carry about 45 Marlins games this season and will be seen throughout Florida. Please express your displeasure about FSN to Brighthouse and evenutally they will cave.


----------



## Gator5000e

Speaking of channels not shown, is BHN ever going to announce any new channels? It's now been a while since Greg said some new ones were coming.


I have a major decision to make on whether I continue with D* or go with BHN. With all the MLB games ESPNHD2 is going to show plus the fact that D* shows FSN Florida (even though it is SD), and you guys seem to have tons of trouble with the 8300 DVR there are some good arguments for staying with D*.


But the new D* dish for getting local HD channels is fracking HUGE. Probably act as a sail in a hurricane. And it would be nice to get the local HDs without using an OTA.


So if anyone knows anything, please spill the beans. Please!!! Thanks.


----------



## Gator1

Have any of you upgraded to the premiun speed for BH. I think it is 10 mgbits vs 7 mgbits that they recently upgraded at no cost. Can you tell a big difference from 7 to 10? I did not notice a big difference when they went from 5 to 7.


----------



## Suzook

I have upgraded. There are days when it absolutely SMOKES and other days when I seem to notice some slow downs. Most tests confirm at least 10mb coming through the pipes.


----------



## barrygordon

I recently converted from D* to BHN. I am very pleased with BHN; PQ and customer service. I will end up saving about $60 per month for better service. This is due mainly because I went with VoIP (Vonage not BHN, but I may switch in a couple of months).


I have three DVR's (SA8300HD) and one STB. Two of the DVR's feed a DVDO VP30 scaler which feeds a Benq PE8700. Barry928 just finished calibrating that machine. The image is not as bright as I would like, but that is bcause it is 10 feet wide necessitating a 12 foot throw, and light falls off as the square of the throw distance. Actually I always watch in a dark room as I am a film buff and that is the way I have always watched movies.


I have an all digital path from the cable headend right to the display with no A/D D/A conversions. I do not get stuttering on Fox or any other station in general, but some times I will see audio drop for a second or two. This might be a problem with the VP30 scaler I am using, as it is being discussed a lot on their thread.


There are definately problems relating to switching inputs between the two SA8300HD's. The large black "Masks" for one, Audio issues for another. Switch enough times, rapidly and I can cause a DVR to reboot. This is really an HDMI interoperability issue, and only partially the fault of SA and ABT the two mfg's involved.


All in all I am more satisfied with BHN than I was with D*, the most important issue being better PQ.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Well I thought my problem with audio/video drop outs was gone. Last night while watching The OC on Fox HD from 9-10pm I had about 10 audio drop outs. Seems like it is only Fox that has the problem. I wish Brighthouse would get their **** together.


----------



## Barry928

Are the off air viewers hearing these same glitches on WOFL-DT?


----------



## wegan

Haven't noticed any glitching with fox lately, will be watching 24 tonite and report back how that went.


----------



## allowiches

Here's a good one for anybody listening. I live in Palm Coast and have an SA8300HD. Just about every afternoon channels 60 and 61 become grey with no audio. They will not come back until the 8300 is rebooted. Any ideas out there.


----------



## rolltide1017

Does anyone know why some shows just randomly stop recording? My wife and I came home late last night and Grey's Anatomy only recorded from 10:00-10:13. Everything else we had scheduled recorded fine.


----------



## barrygordon

The only time I have seen it is after a reboot of the SA8300HD. Perhaps after a certain amount of time it will not restart a show that was interrupted. I have seen it happen though so you are not alone


----------



## ArtieMcD

Well it appears the BHN 8300HD PVR still cannot handle Daylight savings time correctly. If you have any series recordings set and you have selected that the show only record only at a certain time, well the recording will not work after the daylight savings time switchover, (although the recording still shows the intended start time, it's off by an hour internally in the system, and the show is not flagged for recording). Those series recordings have to be deleted and rescheduled once again to work properly.


----------



## Impala1ss

All my recordings performed perfectly on Sunday.


----------



## barrygordon

I believe the issue is having set to record at a specific time vs the option to record any day any time. In order to handle the specific time issue the system would have to keep track of the date you made the entry on so it would know if it should be changed or not. The date you made the entry could have been daylight or non daylight savings time, so the system needs to know that to see if it must adjust the entry.


----------



## wegan

Just an F.Y.I., no glitching ota with Fox 35 Monday 8:30-10:00 PM.


----------



## ArtieMcD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is having set to record at a specific time vs the option to record any day any time. In order to handle the specific time issue the system would have to keep track of the date you made the entry on so it would know if it should be changed or not. The date you made the entry could have been daylight or non daylight savings time, so the system needs to know that to see if it must adjust the entry.



That's correct, for some reason, internally the device is storing the time of the recording using a fixed point of time (possibly GMT) which is not adjusted for the time change. However there should be no ambiguity between 8:00 PM GMT-4 and 8:00 PM GMT-5.


Obviously the time of the recording shown by the PVR (which shows the correct 8:00 PM start time), does not match the time that is stored internally and the guide fails to highlight the show to be recorded once we transition to the time change. In fact, the only show that actually managed to record with my prior settings is The Apprentice. I set the series recording to record all first run episodes, scheduled to start at 9:00 PM only on Mondays. Last night the show aired at 10:00 PM and the PVR actaully recorded it because internally it's an hour off schedule and it happened to match. When the show returns to it's normal time next week, I'll have to fix the series recording. Of course, for this particular example, I will just change that recording to be recorded "Any time the show airs" since NBC doesn't tend to air Apprentice several times a day. Unfortunately for a majority of the programs we record, such as shows on Discovery, Travel channel, HBO, and other repeat airing networks, It be nice if we didn't reprogram the PVR every time the daylight savings goes into effect.


Sadly, of the three different recording devices I own, the BHN PVR is the only one that continuously screws up the time change. This is a trivial problem which all PVRs should have down pat by now. If a users set a recording at 8:00 PM every Wednesday, the PVR should honor that request regardless of whether it is 8:00 PM (GMT -4) or 8:00 PM (GMT-5). Simply honor the request and match the 8:00 PM airing of the show based on the local time on the day of the recording.


----------



## Unlucky Sven

I searched the last few pages of the thread and didn't see anyone say this; I apologize if it has.


It looks like WKMG channel 1060 is broadcasting the news in Digital Widescreen. Not sure when it started but noticed it Tuesday night.


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unlucky Sven* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I searched the last few pages of the thread and didn't see anyone say this; I apologize if it has.
> 
> 
> It looks like WKMG channel 1060 is broadcasting the news in Digital Widescreen. Not sure when it started but noticed it Tuesday night.



I saw a commerical for that the other day, I haven't checked it out.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unlucky Sven* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I searched the last few pages of the thread and didn't see anyone say this; I apologize if it has.
> 
> 
> It looks like WKMG channel 1060 is broadcasting the news in Digital Widescreen. Not sure when it started but noticed it Tuesday night.



I saw the same adds so I checked it out at fell to the floor laughing. Maybe it was just the night I watched but, it was just there 4x3 version stretched to 16x9. Very funny looking, everyone gain about 10 pounds. If that is the look they are going for then they did a great job. I wonder if the on-air talent is happy that WKMG has made them look fat? If I actually watched the local news more this would bug me (I would rather have the grey bars back) but, since I don't it is no big deal. I just would have thought a TV station would know the difference between widescreen and stretched 4x3 and, would not have spent time advertising it.


----------



## bgall

Yeah I watched it last night and it was deffinetly 4x3 stretched to 16x9...


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I watched it last night and it was deffinetly 4x3 stretched to 16x9...



I watched it briefly last night as well. Laughably stretched picture. My tv does a better job a stretching 4X3 content than they did.


Did channel 9 and 6 have news features on Monday and Tuesday this week about BH having problems with video and audio drop outs? My neighbor is having terrible issues with this problem making my occasion freezes and drop outs seem acceptable compared to her problems. Well, she had a tech out late yesterday and he stated that BH has equipment problems related to these problems and commented that 9 had a new feature on Monday and 6 had a similar feature on Tuesday.


----------



## Mike Littrell

What is a good antenna to go in an attic to get an HD signal in the Melbourne/Rockledge area?


----------



## barrygordon

I just converted to BHN and am willing to sell my attic antenna rig that is in my attic. It is a channel master 4' uhf bowtie (model 4228) and a small yagi cut for channel 11 (the only HD VHF channel in the central FL area) I have a signal combiner (UHF + VHF to single downlead) and a small amp for signal boost. I received about 30 channels of HD, with only CBS not coming in. I am in a funny dead spot and could not get their signal. Finally got a waiver for D* and got it there.


On BHN cable all locals are in HD with no issues. I live on Merritt island about 3 miles North of the Pineda causeway, so we must be pretty close.


Let me know if you are interested. You can PM me


----------



## bgall

and now when WKMG is supposed to be showing the Masters on the DT channel, they are simulcasting analog instead...


----------



## rolltide1017

Thursday and Friday coverage of the Masters is being aired live on Universal HD. CBS will have it on Saturday and Sunday.


I guess I don't understand what you are refering to bgall.


----------



## bgall

just like the past years, The CBS HD feed simulcasts what is shown on USA/Universal HD and the affilates can show the HD feed during that time. I think they've done it in the past and other affiliates are still doing it. I guess WKMG feels that since BHN, D*, and E* all have Universal HD, they don't want to show it OTA, but that's not fair to me with OTA only


----------



## rolltide1017

I'm sorry, I didn't realize you only had OTA.


----------



## Impala1ss

Do you OTA guys realize this is a "cable" only forum? There is an Orlando OTA thread which is seperate from this one.


----------



## barrygordon

Sorry about that nut what I posted was sort of related to BHN. i will post it at the other location


----------



## djdv8

Is there a problem with the Sony SXRD connecting to the Brighthouse HD DVR Scientific Atlanta 8300HD through the HDMI cable? I just recently hooked this tv up for my mother, and through the component cables it was fine. But when I hooked it through the Hdmi cable , there is a black flash that happens every few minutes, it happens on multiple channels as well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GoBig

I have the same problem. I have found I can get the 8300 and TV to sync if I switch to a non HDCP protected show any non HD channel will do. Then when I switch back to the HD channel that had the problem it is usually fixed. Very annoying bug. Your other option is to use the component cables only.


Hope that helps


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I have found I can get the 8300 and TV to sync if I switch to a non HDCP protected show any non HD channel will do. Then when I switch back to the HD channel that had the problem it is usually fixed. Very annoying bug. Your other option is to use the component cables only.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



I've found that since the last software update, my tv (panny) handles the handshake from HD to regular much better now. It used to go completely black, and I'd have to switch back and forth to get it to stop.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I have found I can get the 8300 and TV to sync if I switch to a non HDCP protected show any non HD channel will do. Then when I switch back to the HD channel that had the problem it is usually fixed. Very annoying bug. Your other option is to use the component cables only.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



Ya know, now that you mention it, that may explain the problem I've been having with my Sony RP LCD. I was chalking it up to a flaky HDMI-DVI cable. Sometimes it just goes away after a few minutes, other times a channel change or two will do it.


It's nothing like the HDCP handshake error message, just a quick flickering flash from the image to all black, and back again, many times per second.


----------



## LJCullen

I gotta admitt - i do not read every post here but this problem has me perplexed -- if its been reported before I am sorry.


On my HD DVR -- the sound does not come out as 5.1 unless i re-boot the box. Yuppers -- I even had the BHN tech out on another matter and showed him a show I had recorded and it would not come thru digitally. Re-boot the box and the the same recording was digital. Seems everyday I need to re-boot the box --


I have swapped out the box due to the kindness and understanding of the tech who showed up --


But even a new box --- same problem -- I am perplexed -- any ideas ??


----------



## Barry928

Do you have an hdmi to hdmi connection to your display?


----------



## GoBig

I have had the same problem. Often when a pop-up message appears("do you wnat to change tunners to record...") It will switch to Prologic and not come back. If you have the software update then you can go into the settings and change it from DD out back to HDMI only or stereo only. Then when you toggle it back it should work again.


Hope that there is another SW update coming. I need it.


----------



## Barry928

No word on the next software update yet but I did notice BHN testing yesterday. All the digital versions of the first 100 channels were in the clear. Those of you with cable cards could rescan and see the digital channels. They are located in the 100's.


Everyone is on 1.8.112.


----------



## rolltide1017

I have a question about audio (not the same as above).


The past few weeks I have noticed that the audio level for channel with DD seems to be getting lower. It seems like I have to raise the volume up by about 4 db to get to the same level of output that I normally listen at. It is even worse with DD2.0. Watching a movie right now on one of the HBO channels and to get the volume at a comfortable level I had to raise 10 -12 db higher then normal. It doesn't happen on all channels but, HBO channels and NBC HD seem to be the worst. Could it be the 8300 or is it BHN thing or from the station itself? Volume levels are fine when watching DVDs and playing Xbox 360. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## LJCullen

No I do not use the HDMI connection -- i actually use fiber for the sound and component for the pic ??


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LJCullen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No I do not use the HDMI connection -- i actually use fiber for the sound and component for the pic ??



You are the first one to report this problem. The fiber connection is one way only so that is not a factor. Instead of rebooting the box try flipping the digital audio output switch back and forth between 2 channel and dolby digital as previously suggested.


----------



## jbourg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question about audio (not the same as above).
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have noticed that the audio level for channel with DD seems to be getting lower. It seems like I have to raise the volume up by about 4 db to get to the same level of output that I normally listen at. It is even worse with DD2.0. Watching a movie right now on one of the HBO channels and to get the volume at a comfortable level I had to raise 10 -12 db higher then normal. It doesn't happen on all channels but, HBO channels and NBC HD seem to be the worst. Could it be the 8300 or is it BHN thing or from the station itself? Volume levels are fine when watching DVDs and playing Xbox 360. Anyone else experiencing this?



I have a similar experience. In my case DD programming definitely sounds lower in volume, however I haven't noticed any particular change in the last few weeks. I always have to turn up the AV receiver volume for 5.1 programs and turn it down or mute it for PCM/pro logic commercials interspersed in the DD program. I have tried various receiver surround sound speaker size settings (large v. small) for front L and R and center speakers (Bose Acoustimass 10) with no change in effect. My experience seems to be mostly consistent across all channels with DD audio.


Jim


----------



## jbourg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question about audio (not the same as above).
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have noticed that the audio level for channel with DD seems to be getting lower. It seems like I have to raise the volume up by about 4 db to get to the same level of output that I normally listen at. It is even worse with DD2.0. Watching a movie right now on one of the HBO channels and to get the volume at a comfortable level I had to raise 10 -12 db higher then normal. It doesn't happen on all channels but, HBO channels and NBC HD seem to be the worst. Could it be the 8300 or is it BHN thing or from the station itself? Volume levels are fine when watching DVDs and playing Xbox 360. Anyone else experiencing this?



I have a similar experience. In my case DD programming definitely sounds lower in volume, however I haven't noticed any particular change in the last few weeks. I always have to turn up the AV receiver volume for 5.1 programs and turn it down or mute it for PCM/pro logic commercials interspersed in the DD program. I have tried various receiver surround sound speaker size settings (large v. small) for front L and R and center speakers (Bose Acoustimass 10) with no change in effect. My experience seems to be mostly consistent across all channels with DD audio.


Jim


----------



## Impala1ss

I'm having 2 problems with the new version. 1 - the sound is lower as others have said, and 2- my Onkyo receiver always automatically switched between Dolby D, Pro-Logic and Stereo without problem. Now that I've received the new upgrade to DVR software, the receiver does not automatically switch. For Dolby D broadcasts, it sets itself to Pro-Logic and I have to go into the settings, click on Stereo and then click on Dolby D to get it to switch. Anyone else have this problem?? I'm connected to the receiver with optical cable.


----------



## LJCullen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are the first one to report this problem. The fiber connection is one way only so that is not a factor. Instead of rebooting the box try flipping the digital audio output switch back and forth between 2 channel and dolby digital as previously suggested.



i am not sure i understand where the digital audio output switch is --


I have tried a similar process on my amp - switching to "stereo" or to "direct input" and then back again to the "movie PL2" but it did not affect any change.


I looked at the 8300HD manuel and can not see a reference to digital audio output switch --


sorry for being a little dense --


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are the first one to report this problem. The fiber connection is one way only so that is not a factor. Instead of rebooting the box try flipping the digital audio output switch back and forth between 2 channel and dolby digital as previously suggested.




It's the notorious "bing" bug. It happens on optical audio also. I have to switch mine at least once a day since I have so many scheduled recordings.


LJ, just go in to settings - advanced and change the audio out from dolby digital to two channel, then change it back. Simple.


----------



## LJCullen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's the notorious "bing" bug. It happens on optical audio also. I have to switch mine at least once a day since I have so many scheduled recordings.
> 
> 
> LJ, just go in to settings - advanced and change the audio out from dolby digital to two channel, then change it back. Simple.



Yuppers -- I finnaly got un-dense and saw where the setting was --


and it worked like a champ -- just did it --


Thanks a bunch for all the help to all -- its appreciated !!!


----------



## Hakemon

hey, anyone having problems watching Discovery channel 41? I can't go to it.. but every other channel works fine, even the HD ones..


----------



## danimal88

I have the Pace 550 box and experience the same dropout. I already changed boxes and did not relieve the problem. I use DVI to HDMI cable from box. Common problem with handshake I guess. Gets annoying.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Any hope of BHN adding ESPN2HD?


----------



## Sgooter

I noticed that BHN has recently dropped Ch 1000, which was used as the ad page for upcoming Magic and Lightning games.


----------



## Impala1ss

Just to report that my problem with Dolby D and Dolby Pro-logic seems to have solved itself. Still wonder if anyone else had the problem with not switching?


----------



## revilo78

Can anybody explain why the NJ Devils vs NY Rangers game is blacked out due to local restrictions? I didn't know Orlando is so close to New York. Luckly the game is on in HD (ch INHD).


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anybody explain why the NJ Devils vs NY Rangers game is blacked out due to local restrictions? I didn't know Orlando is so close to New York. Luckly the game is on in HD (ch INHD).



That has to be screw up by BHN. It's on OLN here on the FL space coast as well as on INHD.


I remember during the first 2-3 weeks of the NHL season that BHN frequently did not set up their transponder codes correctly to receive the OLN broadcasts of NHL games. Possibly this problem is back again.


----------



## thericky

Am I required to pay extra for an HD set top box from BHN? I've already got an HD DVR with HD service and all that. I need a second basic HD box (Pace or whatever there is available) for my home theater. Shouldn't BHN be making this available to me for free? Or do I have to pay more for another set top box (non-DVR)?


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That has to be screw up by BHN. It's on OLN here on the FL space coast as well as on INHD.
> 
> 
> I remember during the first 2-3 weeks of the NHL season that BHN frequently did not set up their transponder codes correctly to receive the OLN broadcasts of NHL games. Possibly this problem is back again.



They luckily fixed this after about 20 minutes. I was extremely pissed at first, especially since I no longer subscribe to INHD/HDNet.


----------



## barrygordon

I believe the only thing free from BHN is analog signals at wall jacks. All digital signals require some sort of device to decode them, be it a simple STB or a DVR. I am not sure of the cable card issue and whether you can attach a non BHN supplied box at this time.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the only thing free from BHN is analog signals at wall jacks. All digital signals require some sort of device to decode them, be it a simple STB or a DVR. I am not sure of the cable card issue and whether you can attach a non BHN supplied box at this time.




I believe you pay $1.95 a month for the cable card. You can attach it to whatever you have that accepts it. For me, the cable card is in a Sony HD DVR. BH insists that the cable guy comes out to your house for the install, you are not able to pick this up like you could an STB. The cable guy was very intrigued by the Sony HD DVR that I had.


----------



## barrygordon

Did they ask you to pay for the cable guy visit?


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did they ask you to pay for the cable guy visit?



No, they did not. I would have been very peeved if they had tried.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I required to pay extra for an HD set top box from BHN? I've already got an HD DVR with HD service and all that. I need a second basic HD box (Pace or whatever there is available) for my home theater. Shouldn't BHN be making this available to me for free? Or do I have to pay more for another set top box (non-DVR)?



I just went thru this issue with BHN yesterday when I looked over my monthly bill. Whether you subscribe to basic, standard, digital, or HD service, BHN provides you with one STB in the monthly charge for that service.


For each add'l STB, BHN charges you $8.00. On top of that you also pay $9.95 for each HD DVR box. Each add'l non-HD DVR box is an add'l $6.00.


I have one HD STB and two HD-DVR boxes. Therefore, BHN is charging $35.90 for these equipment items/services. Hope this helps. It was confusing to me because their original explanation of the monthly costs for adding the DVRs was significantly different than the reality.


----------



## danimal88

Adios,

What model is your sony hd dvr. I am very interested and could not find it on sony's site. Thanks!


found it!


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any hope of BHN adding ESPN2HD?



Yes, is there ANY hope of BHN adding ESPN2 HD to their lineup before June 9th? As it looks right now, all of the best World Cup matches will be in SD for me


----------



## mike.cf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tekmassa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, is there ANY hope of BHN adding ESPN2 HD to their lineup before June 9th? As it looks right now, all of the best World Cup matches will be in SD for me



True. Including the USA/Czech Republic match.


----------



## Barry928

I have learned that when lawyers are negotiating programming contracts time stands still as they wait for each other to blink or succumb to viewer complaints.


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have learned that when lawyers are negotiating programming contracts time stands still as they wait for each other to blink or succumb to viewer complaints.



Bah, you would think that getting ESPN2 HD would be easy if they already carry ESPN HD. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Barry928

It is not about easy or hard. It is about money. Imagine that BHN had 1 million customers and ESPN2 HD wanted 2 dollars a month per customer.


----------



## Unlucky Sven

Hmm, I'm having the weirdest problem with two of my 8300's (One HD the other one non hd) and I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


I'll load a recorded program, and I'll decide I don't want to watch the beginning commercials/intro so I'll hit the Fast Forward button twice . Everything is fine until I try to play the video. The Fast forward doesn't stop and after a few seconds of fast forwarding the box will reboot itself.


This happened twice with South Park(Non HD) and once with Scrubs(HD unit)


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unlucky Sven* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm having the weirdest problem with two of my 8300's (One HD the other one non hd) and I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.
> 
> 
> I'll load a recorded program, and I'll decide I don't want to watch the beginning commercials/intro so I'll hit the Fast Forward button twice . Everything is fine until I try to play the video. The Fast forward doesn't stop and after a few seconds of fast forwarding the box will reboot itself.
> 
> 
> This happened twice with South Park(Non HD) and once with Scrubs(HD unit)



I have problems like that all the time. I have the non-HD unit.

Even sometimes I'll be watching a recorded program, and I fastforward through the commercials just fine, then at some point in the middle of the show I have the problem that you explained. I can rewind to before the commercials and watch the commercials just fine, but if I fastforward through them and then try to play, it freezes and will not play.


In fact I find the boxes to be very buggy.


I have yet to record an entire movie without having the audio and video get out of synch during playback at least 3 times within the course of movie. Pausing or stopping does not help. The only solution is to hit rewind and then play and it seems to re-synch itself.


I've had several different boxes from BHN and all have had this problem.


I find that loss of signal or pixelation during recording often leads to these problems.


Another problem I see is if I do have a signal; drop out for a split secodn during recording, when playing back, it just freezes, stopped in time at that point and you can't get by it. Often I have to rewind, then fast forward hoping to skip over that point, then rewind back as close to that point as I can and play from there (don't rewind back to this point, or it's frozen again.


It's all very annoying to me. If I want to transfer anything to DVD, I have to sit there and watch the whole thing and be ther to make these corrections, or half the show might have out of synch audio and video.


----------



## nissmo

Arn't we supposed to be getting a BHN software update soon?


----------



## jabetcha

Has anyone noticed these odd behaviors from the 8300HD's?

Setup:

8300HD connected to Hitachi 51SWX20B CRT-RPTV via HDMI-DVI cable

Output set to 1080i only

*Wierdness #1*

Turn on TV

3/4 of picture is black (sideways L-shaped pattern)

Activate guide or change channel to fix.

*Wierdness #2*

Turn off TV (with 8300HD on)

Power and 1080i indicator flash very erratically

(If I power off the 8300HD first, then power off the TV, this does not happen)


Neither of these seem to be real big problems, although I am a little worried about #2.


----------



## Barry928

problem 1 is well documented in this thread and is a known issue we all see. problem 2 is an indication of lost hdcp handshake because the display is powered off.


----------



## barrygordon

I have seen and still do see both of these wierdnesses. #1 is well known and not yet fixed, #2 could possibly be from a weak signal or noise as the system adjusts/recovers, but that is just a guess. When it happens a lot very quickly I have seen the box reboot. generally happens in the middle of something I am recording and really want.


The service I really want from my CableCo (BHN) is for them to record everything, and when I tell them I lost 10 minutes of a recording because the system rebooted (they can check in the diag log) they should send me what I missed! I can dream can't I


----------



## twartacus

I was taping both LOST and IDOL last night while not watching TV. When I went to watch them both I saw that they both taped from 9pm to 9:21pm... and that's all. Then, at 10pm INVASION started taping.


I assume that at 9:21 the box crashed/rebootted... yet when it returned to functioning it did not bother to keep taping.


I am curious if anyone else had this issue last night? 32825/Greenway&408


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was taping both LOST and IDOL last night while not watching TV. When I went to watch them both I saw that they both taped from 9pm to 9:21pm... and that's all. Then, at 10pm INVASION started taping.
> 
> 
> I assume that at 9:21 the box crashed/rebootted... yet when it returned to functioning it did not bother to keep taping.
> 
> 
> I am curious if anyone else had this issue last night? 32825/Greenway&408



\\

I live in Melbourne and I have been seeing this a lot lately.


----------



## NBlue

I'm incredibly disappointed that BHN appears it will not have ESPN2 in time for the World Cup. Fortunately, I will be in Germany for the first few weeks to watch the US matches and then it looks like the vast majority of the matches in the knockout rounds are on ABC or the mothership, but its still rather frustrating that I'm going to have to DVR the Czech match in SD.


That said, if I did not have my tickets to Germany, I would be very, very upset and probably would go ahead and switch back to D* to get the US match (and the many other matches in HD). I know a couple of friends who are big soccer fans who are doing this as well . . .


----------



## Barry928

I do not have any inside info from BHN about ESPN2 HD but I am reading a lot of posts from TWC viewers saying the deal is almost done.


----------



## Unlucky Sven

Watching the noon news on WKMG, it looks like they finally stopped the atrocity that was "Digital Widescreen" and instead have gone back to broadcasting "regularly"


----------



## bgall

Hooray!!


That was a pretty bad farse. Really stupid. Let's stretch the picture and make promotion about or news being widescreen, what a joke...


----------



## wdcoy

They were not doing the "Digital Widescreen" on the 5 am news cast either.


Don


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not have any inside info from BHN about ESPN2 HD but I am reading a lot of posts from TWC viewers saying the deal is almost done.



Fingers crossed! I would be overjoyed if they could pull this off before June 9th. Say the deal is done soon, how long from that point to the actual channel rollout to subscribers? Anyone know?


----------



## Barry928

There is minimal technical installation for a new channel so it could be done the same day if BHN wanted to start up fast. The bandwidth was set aside a year ago.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not have any inside info from BHN about ESPN2 HD but I am reading a lot of posts from TWC viewers saying the deal is almost done.




Is there some connection between BHN and TWC? In other words if TWC picks up a new HD channel, what does that have to do with BHN?


How does BHN expect to compete with Directv in 07 when they (DTV) will have many, many more HD channels when they launch their last two satellites next year.


----------



## Barry928

Yes, TWC and BHN negotiate programming contracts jointly so if TWC makes a deal it is likely BHN will also have the channel. What channels besides HD locals do you expect D* to offer?


----------



## ddeloach

Also, considering D* seems committed to HD-Lite, there will be little competition in picture quality. BHN will have the better picture.


----------



## barrygordon

Eventually the "Cable market" will fragment. There will be a pure cable supplier which will merely provide the cable and I suspect it will be Fiber (look at Verizon). There will be head end companies that will get programming and place it on the Fibers they lease. There will be equipment companies that sell/lease DVR's, STB's, etc. There will be service companies (I HOPE) that will supply a single point of service encompassing all of the serarate suppliers in the chain.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I believe it is time to go another route.

[email protected] 

VP of Programming at ESPN


----------



## Barry928

Dear George,


Please don't charge us 10 times more money per month than all the other cable networks. I am sure the athletes will hold salaries at current levels and everything will turn out fine.


Thank you.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBlue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm incredibly disappointed that BHN appears it will not have ESPN2 in time for the World Cup. Fortunately, I will be in Germany for the first few weeks to watch the US matches and then it looks like the vast majority of the matches in the knockout rounds are on ABC or the mothership, but its still rather frustrating that I'm going to have to DVR the Czech match in SD.
> 
> 
> That said, if I did not have my tickets to Germany, I would be very, very upset and probably would go ahead and switch back to D* to get the US match (and the many other matches in HD). I know a couple of friends who are big soccer fans who are doing this as well . . .




Be very careful.... tell your friends.. UNless they already did their own D* installation and own all of their own HD equipment including the 3 or 5 LNB dish and the $600 HD receiver, then they will have to have a 2 year commitment to D* when they sign up. Are they willing to shell out this kind of cash for a few games? And by the way, if they get teh "discounted" equipment from D* directly or one of their providers, it is now leased, and will have to be returned should they ever go back to cable.


So you have to weigh the options. Is getting these games in your own home on a watered-down pseudo-HD worth commiting to 2 years of D*????


And lets not even get into the watered down SD too, and teh local channels being so over-compressed that they are unwatchable from less than 100ft away from the tv.


----------



## property33

Hmmmmmmmmm. Wonder what would happen here in Orlando. I've always thought a $170+ (RR, 3 digital boxes, one HD DVR box, all movie channels) bill was to much. Jim

http://www.tampatribune.com/MGB1GASZ3NE.html


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm. Wonder what would happen here in Orlando. I've always thought a $170+ (RR, 3 digital boxes, one HD DVR box, all movie channels) bill was to much. Jim
> 
> http://www.tampatribune.com/MGB1GASZ3NE.html



I love my BHN service (sometimes we forget how good we have it), but oh man, I would kill for FIOS!


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tekmassa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love my BHN service (sometimes we forget how good we have it), but oh man, I would kill for FIOS!



What is so good about Verizon's FIOS versus BHN? I'm not familiar with FIOS.


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is so good about Verizon's FIOS versus BHN? I'm not familiar with FIOS.



I have no basis for comparing their cable channel offerings, since I don't know anyone who uses it. However, what really appeals to me is the available 30mbit down/ 5mbit up internet access







!


Unfortunately I live in a Sprint area, so no fiber in my future. Having Verizon compete over regular coax cable would still be sweet, as it would mean better pricing for all of us.


----------



## Sgooter

Thanks tekmassa,

I would certainly welcome the competition in my local cable tv market, which thus far has been entirely monopolistic -- and we pay dearly for it.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channels besides HD locals do you expect D* to offer?



Well they continue to say that when their two new satellites are up in 07 and they switch everyone to mpeg 4, in addition to HD locals, they have the capacity to offer 150 national HD channels. Now we know at this time there are only a hand full of HD channels available but many more seem to be coming and by 2007 I would think upwards of 20 or more new channels would be here.


I would hope with their new technology the quality would be fine but that remains to be seen. I just don't see how Brighthouse will be able to compete when we can't even get one or two (ESPN2; Outdoor Channel) or any other channels added.


----------



## Barry928

Don't confuse system capacity with programming contract negotiation. When BHN drops analog completely they will free up enough bandwidth to provide 160 HD channels. Plus that will be 160 full resolution and full bitrate HD channels not the D* HD Lite version of digital. No one really knows if D* will do the right thing when they acquire more bandwidth. The track record so far indicates more channels instead of full quality video.


By my count the only HD channels currently available but not carried by BHN are ESPN2 HD, STARZ HD, TMC HD, ENCORE HD, CINEMAX HD, NGC HD, OUTDOOR, MHD and WEALTH TV. Am I missing some?


----------



## property33

Barry, thanks for a blunt & to the point statement. When you look at WHAT we get, it's a good/almost complete sampling of what's available. I hate my bill every month though but I get lots of stuff for what I pay. The only caveat is I would pay less if there was at least 2 companies doing the same thing in the same way-2 wires into my house, not some goofy/unreliable serving dish on the top of my roof. Jim


----------



## Barry928

I know I sound like a BHN cheerleader sometimes but I was actually a D* customer for 10 years before their over compression of the video drove me away. Competition is always good so if Verizon heads our way with FIOS then BHN will have to respond. Watch what is unfolding in Tampa (Hi Greg). Most people assume that FIOS fiber to the curb will blow BHN out of the water but really BHN already has fiber to the node so they would only need to install fiber from the node to the curb to compete at a higher level.


----------



## ClubSteeler

SD box with DVR:


Are only 1 set of output jacks enabled?


I have my STB going to my TV using S-Video and the Audio jacks.


I tried connecting the second set of audio out jacks directly to my home theater system so that I could listen to the digital music channels without having the TV on. I get nothing out of the second set of audio jacks.


No big deal, but I am going to be buying a DVD recorder soon, and I guess that anytime I wish to copy something from my DVR to a DVD, I'll have to physically go and disconnect the cables going from the STB to the TV and run them to the DVD recorder. That's unfortunate. Is there any way around this?


The only solution I can think is to get the HD DVR, run component to the TV and composite to the DVD recorder. That would work once I record the couple of things on my SD DVR that I want to save before getting a new box.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't confuse system capacity with programming contract negotiation. When BHN drops analog completely they will free up enough bandwidth to provide 160 HD channels. Plus that will be 160 full resolution and full bitrate HD channels not the D* HD Lite version of digital. No one really knows if D* will do the right thing when they acquire more bandwidth. The track record so far indicates more channels instead of full quality video.
> 
> 
> By my count the only HD channels currently available but not carried by BHN are ESPN2 HD, STARZ HD, TMC HD, ENCORE HD, CINEMAX HD, NGC HD, OUTDOOR, MHD and WEALTH TV. Am I missing some?



I dropped Starz, TMC, Encore, and Cinemax b/c of no HD channel. Funny thing is I would add them back if they had an HD channel. Does not make sense to me why these "extra-cart" channels do not have an HD channel... would make them more appealing. I am not if that is BHN or not... but I find it odd that all this time... and still no HD for these guys.


----------



## Barry928

Part of the issue with these other movie channels is that they are not fulltime HD. Most are 70% HD and 30% SD. This is also an issue with ESPN2 HD. Lots of upconvert of the same feed already paid for and carried on BHN.


----------



## Sgooter

Out of curiosity I contacted Verizon's FiOS customer service yesterday regarding their programming packages and pricing. Interestingly, the same type of programming/packages/add-ons I have now with BHN would be nearly 25% cheaper with Verizon, assuming their Tampa-area pricing were to be applied to our Central FL/Space Coast areas. Competition is usually a good thing, though I'm sure Verizon's customers have their own set of complaints with FiOS.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> I was taping both LOST and IDOL last night while not watching TV. When I went to watch them both I saw that they both taped from 9pm to 9:21pm... and that's all. Then, at 10pm INVASION started taping.
> 
> 
> I assume that at 9:21 the box crashed/rebootted... yet when it returned to functioning it did not bother to keep taping.



Right now, I seem to have a problem with it recording while using the HDMI output and not establishing a handshake with the display device. Sometimes. Last night, I lost a minute of The Amazing Race/Alias, I'm guessing because I switched the display's input off of the DVR and over to my HD-DVD player. I've also had it just not record at all, even though something was scheduled.


The problem seems to be related to the problem reported in this thread where the DVR will switch off of the last channel and have that "L" shaped black image over the screen. If you're trying to record two shows at once and the DVR wants to reset the channel... bad.


Although, I didn't even have a display device on on Sunday night and found out it wasn't recording Survivor or The West Wing. As soon as I turned on my projector, they both started recording. I turned off my projector. Survivor continued recording, but The Sopranos didn't start recording until I turned my projector back on.


Annoying.


----------



## GoBig

I have had similar problems with recodings ending when I turn off the TV. I am using HDMI and it seems that the current firmware does not handle the TV being turned off during a recording very well.


I now make sure to turn off the DVR first before turing the tv off. I seem to be having less problems now with partial recordings. If you use macros it is pretty easy to add it to your sequence. I put a delay in between turining off the cable box and turing off the TV. When you turn on a the TV the cable box automaticly turns back on I believe.


Hope this helps, atleast until BHN finally sends out a firmware fix to our list of bugs.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> When you turn on a the TV the cable box automaticly turns back on I believe.



Yes! I was on the phone with a friend yelling like it was magic. I'd turn off the cable box, then turn on my projector and watch the cable box automatically defy me and turn back on.










Let's say you have two things recording simultaneously with the projector turned off. Then, you turn on the projector. What will happen? Since it usually starts at some default channel (usually channel 0 or 3 for me), will it typically stop recordings?


I've had different experiences. Usually, when I turn off the projector, current recordings usually continue, but a new one may not start. Switching to another source is hit and miss - sometimes, I survive and the recordings continue, other times it'll stop a recording, then start again (in those cases, the "HDMI" indicator goes off of the DVR display, even though I'm still getting a signal via HDMI).


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> By my count the only HD channels currently available but not carried by BHN are ESPN2 HD, STARZ HD, TMC HD, ENCORE HD, CINEMAX HD, NGC HD, OUTDOOR, MHD and WEALTH TV. Am I missing some?




I get Cable Magazine which is a trade publication and they indicate that Home and Garden HD is now up and Food Network HD is coming in June. I also believe MTV now has an HD channel. Also the NFL Network has some HD shows and I would guess their NFL games in the fall may be in HD but I don't think it has been announced one way or the other at this time.


----------



## Gator1




Barry928 said:


> Don't confuse system capacity with programming contract negotiation. When BHN drops analog completely they will free up enough bandwidth to provide 160 HD channels.
> 
> 
> Barry
> 
> Any guess on when they may drop analog completely? 2007, 2008?


----------



## voltaire10

Came home from work today and my box is not outputting any sound to the tv. It was working last night. I have it connected using RCA cables, nothing digital, and I verified that it is not a tv issue. Any ideas or similar experiences recently? I just lost the hard drive on my last box and lost a ton of saved shows...I hope I don't have to turn in another one.


Thanks...Jason


----------



## Barry928

Gator- The analog will go away on BHN when the cost per adapter to convert every analog customer drops below $30 per display.


Jason- Is your video path digital or is everything analog only?


----------



## Chad R

Does anyone know what's happenning with the conversion from the WB and UPN to the new CW network? Who's going to be broadcasting it locally, 18 or 65?


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Jason- Is your video path digital or is everything analog only?



I use hdmi out to DVI in on tv, and analog out.


Edit: Nevermind...it's working fine now...weird though. Thanks Barry for such a quick initial response!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad R* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what's happenning with the conversion from the WB and UPN to the new CW network? Who's going to be broadcasting it locally, 18 or 65?



The CW will be on 18. 65 is Fox Owned and will be a flagship station for My Network TV.


----------



## Barry928

My Network TV details.

http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?...20Network%20TV


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Came home from work today and my box is not outputting any sound to the tv. It was working last night. I have it connected using RCA cables, nothing digital, and I verified that it is not a tv issue. Any ideas or similar experiences recently? I just lost the hard drive on my last box and lost a ton of saved shows...I hope I don't have to turn in another one.
> 
> 
> Thanks...Jason



The same thing happened to me. We were watching a DVR recording and the sound just stopped. I went live and no sound. I checked the receiver, cables and etc. Nothing worked to redtore the sound. I rebooted the DVR and the sound returned. Any explanation?


----------



## Barry928

I noticed last night that BHN has returned the digital SD channels from 480p back to 480i.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed last night that BHN has returned the digital SD channels from 480p back to 480i.



Any reason available as to why they would do this?


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed last night that BHN has returned the digital SD channels from 480p back to 480i.



yeah weird> Wonder why?


----------



## Barry928

I actually prefer that BHN not change the scan rate of the source. They converted to 480p by accident when they first enabled the digital SD channel encoders.


----------



## Suzook

Hey all local BHN'rs. I posted in the Plasma/LCD forum but thought I would try here. I am using the dreaded BHN cable card and having a perplexing problem. I have a Sharp 37-LCD4U and for the life of me cannot figure how to enable stretch. Since you cannot select the pound button like the normal remote I cannot get the tv to stretch when watching 720p programming on HD or 480 on SD. In the view mode it already tells me that stretch is enabled so I have no clue what else to do. INHD and what not properly display and stretch. Any ideas or help


----------



## Suzook

by the way when I hit info it tells me ABC HD is sending out a 1080i signal so why the heck isnt it stretching???


----------



## Barry928

It is standard for a display to optionally stretch SD programming and not to stretch HD programming. The display determines this by scan rate. 480 allows stretching but 720p and 1080i do not. The logic Sharp has programmed into its displays cannot understand why anyone would need to stretch a 16:9 program. What they fail to realize is that broadcasters often encode 4:3 SD programming inside of a 16:9 HD wrapper. Your display does not understand there is 4:3 content. All it can detect is the scan rate and assumes the rest.


----------



## Gator1

Did anyone try and tape Baghdad ER and then Sopranos on HBO. I set up Baghdad for 8:00pm taping and Sopranos at 9:00pm. It appears that ER went a little past 9 and when I tried to tape Sopranos the recorder said "you can't tape overlapping programs and it would not record Sopranos. I waited until ER was over and Sopranos started and I hit the record button and got the same message. It taped ER but not Sopranos. I then tried to tape Big Love at 10:00pm and got the same message that I could not tape overlapping programs. So neither show was recorded.

I was taping another show at 9:00pm on ABC which taped fine.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone try and tape Baghdad ER and then Sopranos on HBO. I set up Baghdad for 8:00pm taping and Sopranos at 9:00pm. It appears that ER went a little past 9 and when I tried to tape Sopranos the recorder said "you can't tape overlapping programs and it would not record Sopranos. I waited until ER was over and Sopranos started and I hit the record button and got the same message. It taped ER but not Sopranos. I then tried to tape Big Love at 10:00pm and got the same message that I could not tape overlapping programs. So neither show was recorded.
> 
> I was taping another show at 9:00pm on ABC which taped fine.



I had this problem taping Sopranos, Big Love, and Kicking and Screaming. Earlier in the week, I noticed Sopranos was scheduled for 9:05-10pm, Big Love 10-11, and Kicking and Screaming 11pm-til.


Sopranos ended up airing from 9:05 to 10:05, Big Love 10:05 to 11:05, and Kicking 11:05-til. My recording for Big Love and Kicking failed and Sopranos was ok. I can onlu assume the time shift caused the recordings to fail, yet that doesn't explain why your Sopranos failed...


----------



## the64gto

Sopranos was "red" in my lineup, however, I had not chose to record it nor was it scheduled. Could not erase it or stop it. This was about 10:15 when I noticed it. When Big Love was done recording, Sopranos was no longer "red" ??


----------



## allowiches

What does it mean when a channel is grey with no sound on an 8300hd. This usually occurs on 55, 56, 61 and others. I can go to my SD set top box and they are coming in fine. Usually, but not always a reboot will bring them back. There is no consistancy to the problem that I can figure. My wife thinks it happens if something is recording when you change to one of the dead channels, but this has not been proven yet.


Anybody else have this situation?


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone try and tape Baghdad ER and then Sopranos on HBO. I set up Baghdad for 8:00pm taping and Sopranos at 9:00pm. It appears that ER went a little past 9 and when I tried to tape Sopranos the recorder said "you can't tape overlapping programs and it would not record Sopranos. I waited until ER was over and Sopranos started and I hit the record button and got the same message. It taped ER but not Sopranos. I then tried to tape Big Love at 10:00pm and got the same message that I could not tape overlapping programs. So neither show was recorded.
> 
> I was taping another show at 9:00pm on ABC which taped fine.




I recorded both sucessfully (channel 243). I have both series set to record 1 minute early/1 minute over. This has worked fine for me since the start of the season for both show.


----------



## shawnb199

I'm getting ready to throw my 8300 into the pond behind my house.


Incredibly frequent lockups, at least once or twice a night if I watch an hour or more. Usually happens on ESPNHD. Of course most nights something is recording, so I end up losing 3+ minutes of a recording.


If it happened equally on all channels, I'd blame the box, but it really seems to be primarily on ESPNHD. The video will freeze, but audio will continue, and the box doesn't respond to any button presses on the remote.


I'm also experiencing the weird blacked out L thing that others have mentioned, and the irritation of having my box turn itself on every time I turn the tv on.


----------



## sam0u8

Has anyone else experienced signal disruption over the past few days? I noticed it Friday night, Sunday night and Monday night. I had a guy out on Monday to check my signal strength and it check out ok during the day on Monday. It's starting to get really annoying. It disrupts my cable, internet and VOIP phone. BTW, I live in College Park. Just wonder if they are doing any testing in my area.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sam0u8* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced signal disruption over the past few days? I noticed it Friday night, Sunday night and Monday night. I had a guy out on Monday to check my signal strength and it check out ok during the day on Monday. It's starting to get really annoying. It disrupts my cable, internet and VOIP phone. BTW, I live in College Park. Just wonder if they are doing any testing in my area.



I am OK on BHN but my cable internet connection does go out for short periods of time.


----------



## the64gto

I have been experiencing "out of memory" issues with my 8300 for the last week or so. I only have 5 programs stored on there that I chose to erase manualy. The 8300 has been erasing programs that I recorded just the day previously, and this past weekend would not record the programs that I have been recording since day 1. I took a look at the HDD space on the menu and it said that I was using 135GB and only had 17GB remaining. ???? Don't know if you can 'defrag' this thing or not but decided to do a power cord unplug for 5 min or so and did a 'reboot'. Again went to the menu and now the HDD space was 48GB used and 102 GB availiable. This should solve the problem, will keep an eye on it the next week. So I guess you have to do this once in a while to keep things organized??


----------



## Easyshare

Im new to this particular thread so I hope I can get some info. Anyone know what the signa source of BHN is? My new samsung wants to know if its, STD, HRC or IRC and would you believe the dumbells at BHN DONT KNOW!!!. I have the SA8300HD DVR. Thanks


----------



## Barry928

The std, hrc, irc is only used when tuning BHN analog service via coax. The 8300HD should use the component or hdmi input connection.


----------



## Easyshare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The std, hrc, irc is only used when tuning BHN analog service via coax. The 8300HD should use the component or hdmi input connection.



Thank you for your help. Very much appreciated. Jim


----------



## Adios

Hey Barry, let me pick your brain for a minute.


I have a Sony HD DVR that gets its updated tv schedule each night. This is supposed to be obtain nightly from the local pbs station via its analog signal. I have a cable card inserted into this DVR. If I keep the cable card inserted, I do not receive my tv schedule. If I remove the card and just utilize the coax only connection then I will get the tv schedule nightly.


My suspicion is that since BHN has mapped the digital channels to the lower level channels that I do not get the analog signal for the pbs station and thus no updated tv schedule.


Do you know if it is possible to have my individual cable card set up so that I do not receive the digital mapping for the lower tier channels so that I can receive my nightly tv schedule update? If yes, how do I express it to the customer service people in BHN lingo so that the CSR would understand my request?


Thanks in advance for any help.


Adios


----------



## Barry928

No language exists to make a CSR understand anything not wriiten in a flip book.


How about using antenna input 1 for BHN/Cable card and antenna input 2 for off air to download the guide data from pbs analog.


----------



## wdcoy

I noticed that WKMG-DT is back to "stretching" the news this morning.


Don


----------



## bgall

lol, how pathetic...


----------



## moraseski

I'm in 32836. Has anyone else noticed this: Twice this week, when I go to the guide or the list of recordings, the upper half of the display is missing scan lines so it looks like it is flickering. A reboot fixes it but I hadn't seen this before this week.


Jim


----------



## moraseski

I'm in 32836. Has anyone else noticed this: Twice this week, when I go to the guide or the list of recordings on my 8300HD, the upper half of the display is missing scan lines so it looks like it is flickering. A reboot fixes it but I hadn't seen this before this week.


Jim


Actually, I removed 480i from the resolutions to pass and it fixed it. Another bug?


----------



## FLBob

I've started seeing a new problem over the last few days. I believe I saw some similar reports posted here recently.


I noticed that when I tune to ch 61, I get a grey screen with no audio. If I leave it there for a minute or two, the box will reboot. I have found this behavior on a couple of channels (28, 60, 61, and more). I did this 3 times tonight - it rebooted each time.


After playing with this for a while, I discovered that I can hit the 'swap' button to view the 2nd tuner and that tuner can go to those channels with no problems. If I 'swap' back to the first tuner, I get the grey screen and another crash.


So one tuner works while the other crashes the box, but only on some channels.


I guess it's time to swap out the box...again.


I suppose I can either have a marathon session of watching what I've recorded or lose 15 hours of recordings. Have I mentioned that they REALLY need to come up with a way to transfer your recordings/schedules/setups when they swap out a box?


FLBob

Melbourne


----------



## jglashower

I also have been having the lockups/hickups/glitches etc as of late. it started only on my high ddef ESPN and tnt, now its happening everywhere, even SD channels. i called bight house today and they said they have not heard of the problem. they suggested come in and switch out the box. but if others are having the same problem, then i guess i wont waste my time driving out there. Ill give it a few more days. I would urge anyone else in the orlando area having the problem to also call up brighthouse and report the problem


----------



## Suzook

The stutter for me is back again especially on Fox which is really the worst. I dont know why this keeps coming back


----------



## Justin149

Barry-


Any news on a full release software update in the near future? It seems like BH has has plenty of time to test their latest update.


Thanks!

Justin


----------



## Barry928

I have not heard anything lately from BHN. If the testing uncovered multiple bugs then the software release would be delayed. Right now I am working on EDID files for displays. The last release 1.8.112 switched on the EDID detection and every display with a badly written file lost half of its available resolutions from the 8300 via hdmi. If your interested in reading about the other markets where the customers are the passport beta testers then the national threads talking about version 2.5 might interest you. I want bug fixes and stability but aptiv is working on new "features".


In addition to products for new platforms, Aptiv will present new versions of Passport, Passport DCT and Passport Echo. New applications for the Motorola DCT platform include Interactive Video Mosaic, iSubscribe, Showrunner VOD, Remote Wizard, Passport Weather, and PassTime Puzzles. Aptiv will also demonstrate Multi-Room DVR operating on both of the predominant headend network systems and set-top types.


Featured Highlights:


* Video Mosaic- enables viewers to watch multiple scaled video streams on a single channel, listen to the individual audio feeds by highlighting the videos, and launch services by highlighting and selecting channels. Channels can be grouped by thematic genre, such as News, Kids, and Sports. For example, a News Mosaic channel might display video streams from several of the major broadcast news organizations.

* iSubscribe - is an innovative tool that enables viewers to purchase service offerings with their remote control. Designed to encourage impulse subscriptions through its simple, intuitive interface, iSubscribe provides viewers with a quick and easy way to get the services they want - when they want them. With just a few button clicks, viewers can select an offer for services, obtain detailed terms, conditions and pricing information, and purchase a subscription.

* Showrunner VOD- is a fully integrated Video On Demand solution that provides seamless on demand functionality within Passport, Passport DCT and Passport Echo

* Remote Wizard- is an interactive tool that teaches customers how to program their remotes to control alternative devices such as a TV or VCR- new to Passport Echo for the Motorola DCT platform

* Passport Weather- provides a 5 day weather forecast for local and multiple city locations- new to Passport Echo for the Motorola DCT platform

* PassTime Puzzles- is a new game collection for the Motorola DCT platform featuring three games; Reversi- a time tested board game classic, PaintBall- a fun solitaire strategy game, and Sudoku- a cross-number puzzle game that is quickly becoming a national pastime


----------



## HDClown

Hello all, I just picked up an 8300HD today and have it connected to my Vizio L37HDTV (37" LCD HDTV).


I'm trying to determine a few things, but reading other threads I mostly come up with specifcs to SARA software not Passport


1) Audio Output - I saw a few comments that the digital coaxial audio output isn't controlled by the box, so when programming changes volume jumps all over the place. Is this true on the Passport software?


2) Output formats - Connected via Component. My TV has a normal mode, wide mode, and a zoom mode. With all 4 video modes enabled in the 8300HD, and going to an HD channel, if I set the Vizio to normal, it doesn't go full screen widescreen. I'm confused if this is a design of the video modes on the Vizio or the way the 8300HD interpret signals. Should I only enable certain modes? I don't like watching 4:3 with sidebars. I prefer it to be stretched or zoomed, and hate having to keeping pressing # all the time.


Also related to this, I don't see any settings for Foxed vs. Pass-Through. Are our boxes locked on one or the other? If not, how do you change it and what's the preferred setups between this, output formats, and my TV settings to get the best quality picture on all channels, HD and SD, without sidebars.


3) External drive - is there any support for an eSATA drive on the BHN boxes?


----------



## leighnjo

I have 2 8300HD units, one in the livingroom and one in the bedroom. The livingroom unit is freezing the video on TNTHD and ESPNHD (where the NBA playoffs are being boadcast). The bedroom unit is working perfectly. I have noticed that the bedroom unit is almost cold to the touch but the livingroom unit is very hot, enough to cause the video processor racked just above it to feel warm. I plan to replace the livingroom unit but wanted to post my observations to see if anyone has had similar problems. Luckily, I have a DirecTv 10-250 so I can still see the playoffs in the livingroom. However, when we run Brighthouse in the bedroom and D* in the living room, the game is substantially delayed in the livingroom, perhap as much as ten minutes which is a lot when you are watching a "live" sporting event.


----------



## Barry928

When two people report glitching on the same two channels I would not assume the 8300 is the problem. When I get more time to investigate I will see if TNT and ESPN share a frequency unless someone here has mapped the channels to their carrier frequencies. The delay of 10 minutes is unheard of but 10 seconds is normal due to the "always recording" buffer in the 8300. It is possible your 8300 needs more air circulation.


HDCLown- I would like to help but I don't really understand your questions. Foxed vs. Pass-Through?


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDCLown- I would like to help but I don't really understand your questions. Foxed vs. Pass-Through?



Barry, from the 8300HD FAQ w/SARA software, I pulled this:


Display Format Summary. Press the Settings button twice to get to the General Settings. Then scroll up to Set: Picture Format.

Fixed - Displays all content at whatever resolution you selected, based on what you selected in the wizard. You force the output to a single output and the box scales to that input. Easily changed in the settings menu of the box.


Pass Through - Passes the input signal through to the output with no change, unless you disable certain resolutions. For example 480i in to 480i out, 480P in to 480P out, 1080i in to 1080i out, 720P in to 720P out. If you disable 720P, 720P in will go to 1080i out.


Auto HDMI/DVI - If you are using the HDMI port, you will see this option instead of the Pass Through option. Resolution is automatically formatted to the scan rate supported by the TV.


UpConvert 1 - All 480i and 480P signals get upconverted to 480P. All 720P and 1080i signals get upconverted to 1080i.


UpConvert 2 - All 480i and 480P signals get upconverted to 480P. All 720P and 1080i signals get converted to 720P



That's where the pass-through and fixed modes came from. It just looks like the Passport software removes these features. I'm trying to determine what display modes I should enable on the 8300HD relative to my 37" LCD TV. There is a lot of talk about the way the cable box upconverts and your TV converts and which mix of modes is ideal. None of it makes much sense!


----------



## Barry928

SARA is very different from Passport Echo. Here is the link with more info for the software offered by BHN.

http://www.pioneerdigital.com/passpo...ssportecho.asp


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Does anyone know if BHN will be adding any HD channels anytime soon?


A co-worker mentioned that E* is adding more HD on the 61.5 bird. Like HGTV and some others.


----------



## tk7

I have a BHN 8300HD DVR using HDMI to SONY XBR1 LCD.

A King Kong widescreen selection from movies on demand did not display as expected. Acted like the regular selection even though the menu showed it was indeed the widescreen version that was purchased.

Are there subscribers that have had problems with BHN wide screen on demand selections?


----------



## raymac

I have seen it also. It is not really a problem, it is just a mislabeling of what we get.


It is widescreen within the confines of the 4x3 screen. Instead of the pan and scan, we get "widescreen". Makes it less watchable than the pan and scan.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I was wondering if any of you who are having "stuttering" problems have a signal booster?


I used to have this problem a lot, usually only in 1 room (which happens to be the longest cable run). I'd lose the pic for a seond, sometime box would reboot, sometimes just not get certain channels at all (SD DVR box).


I swapped out the STB, no help.


BHN came out one day to look. They saw the problem.. went outside to look at the connection, just by disconnecting the input feed to the house and reconnecting, everything looked great. The tech told me some story about my RG-6 being crap and noise "building up" in the line and disconnecting it discharged it all. I don't believe that explanation, but it worked.


Anyway, I had him put an amplifier in to replace my splitter, and have not had barely a stutter in 6 months.


----------



## HDClown

Speaking of studdering, I've seen 2 problems


1) Sound studdering - I get a second of "Max Headroom" effect. I am connected via S/PDIF (digital coax) for sound.

2) HD broadcast video stops, but sound still works - Had this on a few HD channels. Audio was fine, but the video was either not there, or frozen on one frame. I had to unplug the box to fix it I am connected via component for video


Are these still common problems?


If I changed from S/PDIF for sound to optical, would the sound studder stop, be worse, or be the same.


What if I changed from component video to HDMI?


----------



## Sgooter

Anyone giving odds on whether BHN/TWC will reach an agreement with ESPN2-HD in time for the World Cup tournament?


----------



## Suzook

ARGH THE STUTTERS ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!! just when you thought it was safe to go back into the digital world. ITs absolutely MIND Boggling why this happens. NBC, FOX just ABOUT ANY channel. Time to call BHN again...........GRRRRR


----------



## TateRB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of studdering, I've seen 2 problems
> 
> 
> 1) Sound studdering - I get a second of "Max Headroom" effect. I am connected via S/PDIF (digital coax) for sound.
> 
> 2) HD broadcast video stops, but sound still works - Had this on a few HD channels. Audio was fine, but the video was either not there, or frozen on one frame. I had to unplug the box to fix it I am connected via component for video
> 
> 
> Are these still common problems?
> 
> 
> If I changed from S/PDIF for sound to optical, would the sound studder stop, be worse, or be the same.
> 
> 
> What if I changed from component video to HDMI?



For me, yes they are common problems! The Max Headroom effect I have gotten to the point I have to live with it. Annoying, but I still get to watch / hear most of the show.


The part I'm haveing real problems with is #2. I'm missing parts of the shows I'm watching! Sometimes it drops the sound to, other times not.


BHN came out and replace the old cables with new ones and put in a distrabution amp. It helped for a while, but all of the above is back again.


I've reached the conclusion that the 8300HD box is very marginal for processing the signals and it will probably never be able to fix the problems. I don't know what I should expect for over $100/month, but I don't seem to be getting it. I just don't know where else to go.....


----------



## BrandonJF

The stuttering/audio are ok enough where it's at least watchable and infrequent on my box. Occasionally, there will be something that is unwatchable. For some reason, "Bones" used to always be unwatchable for a few weeks. Just that show. Made no sense. I have 2 8300HD boxes and it stutterred non-stop on both, so I never believe it's the box.


Lots of bugs with mine. I can't trust it as far as recordings go. If I don't visually check to make sure it's recording, I can't assume it's going to.


There have been a couple of times where it'll drop a piece out of the middle of a show on one recording. That was nice. But, it has only happened twice.


----------



## Suzook

Well I for one am growing tired of my wife saying "how much do we pay for this each month" And while its not thier fault when the rains came through CFL on Monday it knocked out tv and internet from 10pm and there went the Apprentice which made her even more mad. Honestly I am getting close to my last string with BHN. FIOS OH FIOS WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It has only been one month since my post about going to version 2.5.



Any new news on going to 2.5? Hopefully it will fix the audio and video stutters. It's been about 3 months since you originally posted about going to 2.5


----------



## jabristor

Here's what I have learned about the 8300HD:


1) It doesn't like to be HOT or even Mildly warm - Can cause stutters, lockups, and reboots.

2) It is VERY picky about signal; Quality, Strength, and Bandwidth - Can cause stutter, lockup, reboot and even loss of certain channels


As for the disconnect/reconnect cable and things improved. It's probably not CRAP RG-6 it's likely CRAP connectors and a CRAP splitter. Connection is oxidizing causing poor grounding of the cable and thus poor noise rejection. disconnecting and reconnecting improves the connections.


----------



## mike.cf

No Hi def feed on the England match. who can we call?


----------



## Barry928

What channel?


----------



## mike.cf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channel?



WFTV. Sorry, it came on at minute 6, right after the first goal


----------



## Sancho88

This is ridiculous.


I could care less about paying my bill from my bedroom or 1000 on demand channels that feature shows I never would have watched anyway.


I'm tired of paying $200 a month and not getting the channels everybody else has.


----------



## danimal88

Speaking of the money part, I was charged 21.78 for 5 days of hd dvr service. Customer service is atrocious. They do not have a clue. A full month of service does not cost 21.00. Greg are you out there. I have made phone calls and several emails but I cannot get any answers.We should all ask for rebates on the problems we experience. We are paying for what?!


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you who are having "stuttering" problems have a signal booster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had him put an amplifier in to replace my splitter, and have not had barely a stutter in 6 months.



The techs installed an amp/splitter when my cable was turned on three months ago. I have an 8300 HD DVR. I get picture "stuttering" (sync issues?) multiple times daily. I also get intermittent sound drop outs, picture freezes, "Max Headroom" sound, and pixellation. There is little rhyme or reason, but I do seem to notice issues being more prevalent during peak use hours. Anyone else besides me think BHN has over-allocated their bandwidth? Would running their internet and telephone services over the same pipes necessarily diminish bandwidth available for cable tv services? If so, I think they need to decide what exactly their core business is going to be. Thoughts of going back to the dish are becoming more frequent...


A little update - went back & looked at the recordings of two shows that were wrecked with the stutters on Sunday night, Deadwood & Entourage, and found no stutters on the recording. Did see pixellation and had sound drops at about the same points where the stuttering started. Conclusion? Some triggering event (either noise jump or signal drop) is causing the HDMI interface between the box & the TV to lose sync. Guess I'm in queue with everybody else, waiting for the software release upgrade to fix the HDMI...


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I for one am growing tired of my wife saying "how much do we pay for this each month" And while its not thier fault when the rains came through CFL on Monday it knocked out tv and internet from 10pm and there went the Apprentice which made her even more mad. Honestly I am getting close to my last string with BHN. FIOS OH FIOS WHERE ARE YOU



Tampa has FIOS







I can't believe we haven't gotten it yet. Not only better PQ, but cheaper!?!? When!?!?


----------



## ddeloach

Tampa has Verizon, Orlando Metro has either Bellsouth or Sprint (Embarq).


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's what I have learned about the 8300HD:
> 
> 
> 1) It doesn't like to be HOT or even Mildly warm - Can cause stutters, lockups, and reboots.
> 
> 2) It is VERY picky about signal; Quality, Strength, and Bandwidth - Can cause stutter, lockup, reboot and even loss of certain channels
> 
> 
> As for the disconnect/reconnect cable and things improved. It's probably not CRAP RG-6 it's likely CRAP connectors and a CRAP splitter. Connection is oxidizing causing poor grounding of the cable and thus poor noise rejection. disconnecting and reconnecting improves the connections.



I have experienced lockups and thus rebooting periodically when switching from ESPN2 to ESPNHD or back. This weekend it occurred 4 times. The 8300 is in the same location and has no change in ventilation to coincide with the lockups/reboots. Thus from the quote, it must be a variation in signal strength caused by an increase in sets in use. Did the world cup cause this increase in use or BHN problems?


----------



## rwetzel

How can I run my 8300HD simultaneously to an HDTV TV and a Projector. I am using a Pioneer 1015 receiver with three component outs.


----------



## markc

I have the same issue with a projector at night and a smaller lcd set for daytime viewing. I purchased a component video router from AVtool box. They are on the web. The product has 4 component in and 2 out. The outputs can have 2 different inputs selected at the same time. It's a great product


----------



## ClubSteeler

Wow... Are you all HDMI, or seeing stuttering regardless of HDMI vs. Component?

Are you all seeing it with the HD STB without a DVR, or just the DVR model?


Just wondering if there is a pattern or a lowest common denominator here.


This thread has me about 90% convinced me to keep my current set up. (I only have the SD DVR and when I want to watch HD, I flip on an OTA antenna). I've been planning on getting the HD DVR box once I get caught up with the saved shows that I haven't watched yet. However.... I just might keep this set up until the bugs are worked out.


I don't have any problems with viewing any channel.. .ever. My chief complaint is when watching recorded shows, sometimes the audio and video become out of synch, but a simple rewind of a few seconds fixes it. No big deal, but kind of a pain in the butt when you want to burn something onto DVD. You have to sit there and watch it while you burn it and be ready to correct these glitches or else your recording has a 5 second audio delay.


One strange thing... this glitch I speak of... NEVER happens on the lower channels, but almost always happens on the premiums (HBO and above). Makes you wonder why. Either it's the higher frquencies are more prone to this.... or maybe..... the channels which are alloted the most bandwidth are prone to this.


I don't know how BHN broadcasts their digital channels, but I can tell you that on a big screen TV, I can notice a sharper, more detailed picture on HBO as compared to a local channel. I wonder if they compress the lower channels at a lower sample rate to provide more bandwidth for the premiums and HD channels. Satellite TV companies are famous for doing this. DirecTV squeezes so many local channels from so many different cities onto it's main satellite that they really look horrible, significantly worse than BHN.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow... Are you all HDMI, or seeing stuttering regardless of HDMI vs. Component?
> 
> Are you all seeing it with the HD STB without a DVR, or just the DVR model?
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is a pattern or a lowest common denominator here.
> 
> 
> This thread has me about 90% convinced me to keep my current set up. (I only have the SD DVR and when I want to watch HD, I flip on an OTA antenna). I've been planning on getting the HD DVR box once I get caught up with the saved shows that I haven't watched yet. However.... I just might keep this set up until the bugs are worked out.
> 
> 
> I don't have any problems with viewing any channel.. .ever. My chief complaint is when watching recorded shows, sometimes the audio and video become out of synch, but a simple rewind of a few seconds fixes it. No big deal, but kind of a pain in the butt when you want to burn something onto DVD. You have to sit there and watch it while you burn it and be ready to correct these glitches or else your recording has a 5 second audio delay.
> 
> 
> One strange thing... this glitch I speak of... NEVER happens on the lower channels, but almost always happens on the premiums (HBO and above). Makes you wonder why. Either it's the higher frquencies are more prone to this.... or maybe..... the channels which are alloted the most bandwidth are prone to this.
> 
> 
> I don't know how BHN broadcasts their digital channels, but I can tell you that on a big screen TV, I can notice a sharper, more detailed picture on HBO as compared to a local channel. I wonder if they compress the lower channels at a lower sample rate to provide more bandwidth for the premiums and HD channels. Satellite TV companies are famous for doing this. DirecTV squeezes so many local channels from so many different cities onto it's main satellite that they really look horrible, significantly worse than BHN.




I agree with your observation. I do not plan on upgrading my setup until all the bugs are worked out. I have the HD DVR via component cables and NEVER have any issues. You are probably pretty safe in getting the HD DVR if you are using component. The only issue I have is the audio keeps switching back from digital so I have to reset it often.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Well that's good. I have no problem using component.


Anyone having these problems using component cables?


----------



## Impala1ss

I've got the same problem with the audio (optical ) switching from Dolby D to Pro-logic, or even Stereo. Haven't figured out if there is a pattern regarding tv channels but it seems that it mostly occurs when I switch to a Showtime channel. HBO seems to switch fine even when it was recorded on my DVR. I'm using component cables.


----------



## rwetzel

I have the same issue, I get switched to Pro-logic all the time. I'm using component and digital coax. This is a recent problem, all in the last six months


----------



## Barry928

I know the warning beep causes the 8300 to drop out of DD mode but what else causes the digital audio to switch modes? Reboots? Loss of HDCP handshake? Certain channels?


----------



## rolltide1017

I've noticed that the "emergency broadcast system" test causes the switch, which occurs once a week early in the morning I think. I'm usually up that early and see it happen. Plus what Barry mentioned above are the only things I notice causing the switch. I have never had the audio switch from just changing channels or scan rates. Don't know about the HDCP thing because my DVR and TV have never lost there handshake. Seems to be a menu thing whenever a messages pops up on the screen and seems to have started when the last update was sent a few months ago.



PS. Who do we have to bombard with e-mails to get BHN to add NATGEO HD to there lineup. I watch this channel all the time and it drives me crazy seeing the "also available in HD" bug on the screen. If I had too, I'd pay another $5/month for that channel.


----------



## Barry928

This is the first report I have received about the emergency broadcast system causing the loss of Dolby Digital. If confirmed, it means that 98% of the digital audio customers are listening to 2 channel without realizing they have been switched. I will bring this to the attention of BHN.


The next rev of software many of have inquired about is version 2.5. It is available for beta test but requires an OS change at the headend for full capability. This means if you were to accept the new version for testing no guide data would be available. The reports from other systems in the U.S. running 2.5 are buggy and unstable. BHN shares our disappointments with the Aptiv software and a BIG change is planned for the end of the year.


----------



## Impala1ss

As an add-on to my last..... I listen to a lot of the music channels and they always switch my AV receiver to STEREO. When I switch back to any video channel which is either ProLogic or DD the sound stays on Stereo. I believe this all started when I was last updated to the newest Passport software - but I'm guessing.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Anyone else having a problem recording "Hells Kitchen" on the Fox HD channel tonight? I have it set to record the series and it isn't in my upcoming recordings list. When I try to manually make it record it tells me that I cannot record that station? WTF?


----------



## Maya68

I have not really paid attention to when it happens - maybe when the banners come up? Is this what you call the system beep?


On what days does the emergency broadcast system test happen? I will look for the change next time.


----------



## Unlucky Sven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having a problem recording "Hells Kitchen" on the Fox HD channel tonight? I have it set to record the series and it isn't in my upcoming recordings list. When I try to manually make it record it tells me that I cannot record that station? WTF?



No clue on why it won't let you record but 1135 has been out since the weekend here in DeLand. The channel has a screen posted that says "Channel 1135, WOFL HD is currently experiencing technical difficulties. Service will be restored as soon as possible."


The folks in the OTA thread were complaining about it yesterday as well.


----------



## james32746

The EPG returned to normal sometime today for WOFL-DT because yesterday and the day before they listed it as Info with no programming. But the channel is still displaying that message. Perhaps that is a sign that WOFL-DT may return to air soon.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unlucky Sven* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No clue on why it won't let you record but 1135 has been out since the weekend here in DeLand. The channel has a screen posted that says "Channel 1135, WOFL HD is currently experiencing technical difficulties. Service will be restored as soon as possible."
> 
> 
> The folks in the OTA thread were complaining about it yesterday as well.



Yeah, I just noticed that too. Thanks.


----------



## james32746

WOFL-DT should be back up shortly because the OTA signal is back with a test pattern but BHN is still showing the Station Technical Difficulties slide for the time being. Once regular programming comes back on WOFL-DT should be back to where it is on BHN.


----------



## james32746

Oddly enough the OTA WOFL-DT feed is back up to normal (House M.D. is currently on in it's normal 720p DD 5.1 16x9 self) but BHN is still showing the Station Technical Difficulties slide.


----------



## Suzook

any news on the DD bug. Amazingly enough all of my stutter woes and drop outs (mostly on fox) go away when I switch to 2 channel. Seems to me this should have been fixed long ago. My apologies if this has been covered. We are up to 102 pages here.


----------



## Barry928

I tried switching channels with and without DD 5.1 with no errors. I tried switching between DD channels and music choice channels and it would not fail. I watched as BHN cut in the local ads on the HD channels and this did not cause the loss of DD 5.1. So far it is only the warning beep and possibly the emergency broadcast test.


----------



## Suzook

yeah for me it causes stutter and drop out from minor to AMAZINGLY irritating. I have dvr'd it just for proof


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry - I have never heard the beep, nor remember the last time I've heard the emergency test so I know they are not causitive of my problems. Just watched a Showtime movie that I recorded last week (Manchurian Candidate), and the sound was on ProLogic. Since it was an HD movie I checked and found it to be in DD. Went to the "settings" and said to accept the Dolby D and it switched. Getting to look more like Showtime Hd channel is the main problem.


Does anyone else seem to notice that (Showtime's) Dolby D has little rear sound? On my system Dolby D seems to have less volume, and less rear sound than ProLogic.


Most of these problems seem to be elusive to track down and understand.


----------



## jabristor

Thanks to the WOFL 1135 problem I missed Hell's kitchen. I got an hour of 'Station Technical Difficulties slide'. I didn't even know there was a problem until I read it here. I generally DVR everything and watch it later at my leisure. Would be nice if BHN had feed the regular channel to 1135. If the wanted customer to know that there was a problem with the HD they could put up a ticker. The least they could have done was emailed I could have then reschedule to record the Regular channel.


Oh well Life goes on


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to the WOFL 1135 problem I missed Hell's kitchen. I got an hour of 'Station Technical Difficulties slide'. I didn't even know there was a problem until I read it here. I generally DVR everything and watch it later at my leisure. Would be nice if BHN had feed the regular channel to 1135. If the wanted customer to know that there was a problem with the HD they could put up a ticker. The least they could have done was emailed I could have then reschedule to record the Regular channel.
> 
> 
> Oh well Life goes on



Oddly enough, WOFL-DT is back to airing regular programming again and BHN still has the slide up that says Station Technical Difficulties.


----------



## Deric

1135 is still not working and the program guide says "no data" all the way up through this sunday. as far as the dvr goes, it woulnd't let you record that channel as of yesterday


So why is it working ota air but BH still has the tech dif. screen on?


----------



## Deric

I haven't read this thread in months but I was having / still having the problem about the box taking Dolby Digital away at times and I found out why it has been happening (at least on my box).


I'll be watching something in HD/5.1 and say something I have on season pass is getting to record. A banner pops up at the bottom of the screen that says something like "REC whatever begins in 60 sec. A: Record C: Don't Record" and the sound will drop out for a second at come back in 2.0. To fix I have to go to settings - more settings - audio output - dolby digital, or something like that and it goes back to 5.1


About these other problems you guys have been talking about I have not experienced any of them. I am hooked with HDMI for the video to my tv, and the optical audio out to my receiver for sound. I have BHN and live in Hunt Club/Apopka.


The only problem that I get that really pisses me off is when watching ESPN HD on shows like Jim Rome is Burning and Around the Horn. The show is fine, but the screen goes black during the commercials when they go to local adds and it really screws me up when i fast forward thru these shows on DVR. I don't get that on any other channel but 1329


----------



## Deric

Oh yeah, i posted this back in like December but haven't gotten an answer yet.


Why no FSN Florida?


----------



## bgall

something we'd all like to know


----------



## wdcoy

In this morning's Orlando Sentinel business section states that WFTV will go HD with their news next week. Barry, maybe a tour could be arranged.


Don


----------



## Hakemon

I'm having a new issue that has appeared recently within this week.


Discovery HD is coming in, how do I say this, with duplicate fields. It's like it's 540p but is really 1080i. TNT HD is still coming in great. So I am stuck with a "vibrating" image, and it is irritating, because Discovery HD is usually my best channel.


Anyone having this issue? I have the Pace box.. This all started happening when channels started stuttering (all channels would stutter), then they finally stopped stuttering, but Discovery HD looks like crap...


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdcoy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In this morning's Orlando Sentinel business section states that WFTV will go HD with their news next week. Barry, maybe a tour could be arranged.
> 
> 
> Don




I have been working on this since yesterday.


----------



## Hakemon

To my question above, I would like to state an update: After closely examining the picture, it seems to only be showing the even fields, but not the odd fields on Discovery HD...


----------



## jabristor

Could this be the BIG change????


TDC775 Tahoe Pace 700 Series - High Definition DVR
http://www.pacemicro.com/Corporate/p...asp?PID=TDC775 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the first report I have received about the emergency broadcast system causing the loss of Dolby Digital. If confirmed, it means that 98% of the digital audio customers are listening to 2 channel without realizing they have been switched. I will bring this to the attention of BHN.
> 
> 
> The next rev of software many of have inquired about is version 2.5. It is available for beta test but requires an OS change at the headend for full capability. This means if you were to accept the new version for testing no guide data would be available. The reports from other systems in the U.S. running 2.5 are buggy and unstable. BHN shares our disappointments with the Aptiv software and a BIG change is planned for the end of the year.


----------



## Barry928

Here is the press release.

 

WFTVHD.doc 83k . file


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could this be the BIG change????
> 
> 
> TDC775 Tahoe Pace 700 Series - High Definition DVR
> http://www.pacemicro.com/Corporate/p...asp?PID=TDC775




Good guess but no.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could this be the BIG change????
> 
> 
> TDC775 Tahoe Pace 700 Series - High Definition DVR
> http://www.pacemicro.com/Corporate/p...asp?PID=TDC775



Oh man, that looks like a nice box!


I was impressed with the quality of the Pace box we were using before the SA8300HD. Even if this one didn't have all the features activated (SATA, Ethernet), it still looks like a very nice box.


Oh well, not in the cards...


Perhaps a shift to Motorola boxes (less likely), or revert to the SARA OS on our SA8300's????


Hmmmm....


----------



## Hakemon

Please? Anyone know why I am only getting one of the two lines in my 1080i picture for Discovery HD? It's getting quite annoying, because either only the odd or even field is showing, and being duplicated to the other field..


----------



## barrygordon

Hakemon,


I could see a messed up scaler doing that (are you using one?), or an internal scaler in a HDTV (Does your TV have one of those?). I am pointing this out only because you seem to be the only one reporting it.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hakemon,
> 
> 
> I could see a messed up scaler doing that (are you using one?), or an internal scaler in a HDTV (Does your TV have one of those?). I am pointing this out only because you seem to be the only one reporting it.



No scalers are being used. When my HDTV box (Pace) is in 1080i (always), my CRT HDTV allows "direct control", meaning my TVs scaler shuts off, since it's a 1080i tube..


Now I do NOT think this is a scaler issue at all. I asked someone today (friend), and they said that the cable boxes will drop one of the 2 fields if the signal quality is poor, reducing the bandwidth required by half..


This all seems to started ever since the bright house vans messed with a green box across the street..


Just for an idea, I made a pic describing exactly how it shows...


When I attach my LCD monitor, it's highly apparent, and matter of fact, my LCD, when I turn it on when the box is tuned to Discovery HD, it says "540P OVER 1080I".. I looked in the manual, and it says this: "If the LCD monitor reports 540p over 1080i, this means that the signal has the timings of an interlaced image with 1080 lines, but is receiving duplicate fields (30fps since it's an interlaced image), giving an image quality of only 540 lines. This normally occurs if you are using a cable box, and are not getting a strong signal."


Now, if I turn on my LCD monitor when it's on TNT HD, it just says this "1080i"...


So somethings up..


----------



## Hakemon

UPDATE: Discovery HD is now working fine this morning..


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, i posted this back in like December but haven't gotten an answer yet.
> 
> 
> Why no FSN Florida?



That is why I dropped Brighthouse, and got DirecTV. Looks like Brighthouse is not interested in giving us both of our local regional sports network. I emailed them and got their canned answer of, we will refer your email to our programing people, but no reason given for their refusing to carry FSN Florida.


Great having FSN Florida with D*. They have had many of the Marlin games that were broadcast in HD, on their channel 95, including last night. Actually with D* you can subscribe to the RSN Sports package and get regional sports programing from all over the county, minus the pro sports that are in the packages like Center Ice, NBA Pass, MLS, MLB, etc.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a shift to Motorola boxes (less likely), or revert to the SARA OS on our SA8300's????
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....




Oh so close. The answer is BHN and TWC are dropping Aptiv and SARA to switch to an entirely new software designed in house by the TWC engineers called MDN which stands for "Mystro Digital Navigator"


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry - when is the anticipated switch going to happen??














> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh so close. The answer is BHN and TWC are dropping Aptiv and SARA to switch to an entirely new software designed in house by the TWC engineers called MDN which stands for "Mystro Digital Navigator"


----------



## Barry928

The current estimate for MDN is end of the year but the software must prove it is stable before they will switch.


----------



## allowiches

If they want Beta testers later on, they can count me in!


----------



## Hakemon

does this mean my current non-dvr hd pace box is going to have a nicer GUI?


----------



## Suzook

yeah sign me up for beta testing as well. They can test 4 HD tv's in one location


----------



## property33

I would settle for the HDMI lead to work from the 8300 to my Sony 34" KV34XBR910. Jim


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Anyone else having trouble with their HD boxes? I have an SA 8300 DVR and a Pace box and both only show channels 1, 5, 7, 9 15, 62 and the guide says no data. I called BH and they said they are having trouble with some boxes and the techs are working on it. The regular digital boxes are working OK.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with their HD boxes? I have an SA 8300 DVR and a Pace box and both only show channels 1, 5, 7, 9 15, 62 and the guide says no data. I called BH and they said they are having trouble with some boxes and the techs are working on it. The regular digital boxes are working OK.



This is a complete loss of digital service leaving only the remaining analog channels. I doubt it is the fault of the 8300 or the PACE. If you have digital service on other boxes in your home then look for a bad splitter or amp causing the loss of the higher frequencies to the 8300 and the PACE.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would settle for the HDMI lead to work from the 8300 to my Sony 34" KV34XBR910. Jim



What do you see on the screen with the hdmi cable?


----------



## property33

B, I still get that handshake error, I don't remember exactly what it says "...your display does not support.......please use the..." I do have the latest software. Jim


----------



## Barry928

Did hdmi used to work in a earliar 8300 software?

Try this as an experiment. Have your display on and showing the message via hdmi with component unhooked. Leave the Sony on and unplug the 8300. Let the 8300 reboot and then turn it on.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdcoy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In this morning's Orlando Sentinel business section states that WFTV will go HD with their news next week. Barry, maybe a tour could be arranged.
> 
> 
> Don



They have been running ads on their newscasts, this weekend, saying they are going HD on their newscasts starting Thursday (June 29th).


----------



## Barry928

I tried to get us in the studio audience for the premiere on Thursday but that was not possible. I am now trying to arrange a tour for the CFHDS sometime after July 4th.


----------



## property33

B,

I did as you suggested above, a couple of times. Sound briefely comes on, screen flashes black, black with the message, acts like it tries to work, then the message comes on permanently.

"Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use theYPrPb componet connection to watch television"


We got the TV in the summir of 2004 I thinkj-you calibrated it around then as well. I had both component & HDMI (with a HDMI to DVI converter cable-TV only has DVI) hooked up. Both feeds worked fine until I think around January or so of Last year. I just unhook the HDMI feed now but occasionally hook it back up to see if it works-still doesn't. It stopped working with the old software, still doesn't work with the most current. MAC address is 000f21f932a0 I think.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> B,
> 
> I did as you suggested above, a couple of times. Sound briefely comes on, screen flashes black, black with the message, acts like it tries to work, then the message comes on permanently.
> 
> "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use theYPrPb componet connection to watch television"
> 
> 
> We got the TV in the summir of 2004 I thinkj-you calibrated it around then as well. I had both component & HDMI (with a HDMI to DVI converter cable-TV only has DVI) hooked up. Both feeds worked fine until I think around January or so of Last year. I just unhook the HDMI feed now but occasionally hook it back up to see if it works-still doesn't. It stopped working with the old software, still doesn't work with the most current. MAC address is 000f21f932a0 I think.



Another thing, it's barely noticable, not sure if it happens all the time--The sound is slightly out of sync with what's on the screen. If someone's talking, their lips are slightly behind of their voice


----------



## Barry928

That is what I was going to suggest is reverting you back to 1.8.103 to see if it starts working again. Do you want to go back to .103 or do you think it was broke on that version as well?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is what I was going to suggest is reverting you back to 1.8.103 to see if it starts working again. Do you want to go back to .103 or do you think it was broke on that version as well?



I'll stay with the current software since it stopped working on the earlier version. I was initially flashed to the new when I first had the problem so it's with both versions. Jim


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another thing, it's barely noticable, not sure if it happens all the time--The sound is slightly out of sync with what's on the screen. If someone's talking, their lips are slightly behind of their voice



Everyone has this problem in different amounts. Even the broadcasters locally are out of lip sync do to the processing time of the video. I have an external scaler and a digital display so I have my audio receiver delaying 60ms to compensate.


----------



## Deric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is why I dropped Brighthouse, and got DirecTV. Looks like Brighthouse is not interested in giving us both of our local regional sports network. I emailed them and got their canned answer of, we will refer your email to our programing people, but no reason given for their refusing to carry FSN Florida.
> 
> 
> Great having FSN Florida with D*. They have had many of the Marlin games that were broadcast in HD, on their channel 95, including last night. Actually with D* you can subscribe to the RSN Sports package and get regional sports programing from all over the county, minus the pro sports that are in the packages like Center Ice, NBA Pass, MLS, MLB, etc.




Yeah, i was thinking of doing the same when my house is done being built around Nov./Dec if I can get SNY. I pay like $120 for the baseball package now, but get blacked out everytime the Mets play the Marlins.


Even today the Marlins are on Sun sports vs. the Yankees this afternoon and the guide is listing it live on Sun Sports, but they are showing an FSU football game from a couple of years ago. WTF!?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was thinking of doing the same when my house is done being built around Nov./Dec if I can get SNY. I pay like $120 for the baseball package now, but get blacked out everytime the Mets play the Marlins.
> 
> 
> Even today the Marlins are on Sun sports vs. the Yankees this afternoon and the guide is listing it live on Sun Sports, but they are showing an FSU football game from a couple of years ago. WTF!?



Even if you get the RSN sports package through DirecTV or DISH you will still have the *Pro sports* blacked out, that are in the sports packages, like NHL Center Ice, MLB, NBA, MLS, etc. Except for games that are on Fox Sports Florida and Sun Sports. You will still need the MLB Package to see Mets games on SNY.


But the good thing is DirecTV has both Fox Sports Florida and Sun Network and all their alternate feeds. I have the Marlins/Yankee game on now.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with their HD boxes? I have an SA 8300 DVR and a Pace box and both only show channels 1, 5, 7, 9 15, 62 and the guide says no data. I called BH and they said they are having trouble with some boxes and the techs are working on it. The regular digital boxes are working OK.



Wow, I read your post, then a couple hours later my wife calls and says, "There was thunderstorm with lots of lightning and a power failure, and now we only get channels 1,5,7,9 etc.......


I wonder if it is the box that is damaged...


I'll post more if I figure it out.


Edit: I had her unplug the box for 5 minutes and plug back in for a hard reboot. Works fine now.


I had another idea for you.. Make sure none of your GFI's tripped, especially ones on the same circuit as the outlet that your singal amplifier (if you have one) is plugged in to. With all these storms we've had, I have tripped GFIs all of the time.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, I read your post, then a couple hours later my wife calls and says, "There was thunderstorm with lots of lightning and a power failure, and now we only get channels 1,5,7,9 etc.......
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is the box that is damaged...
> 
> 
> I'll post more if I figure it out.
> 
> 
> Edit: I had her unplug the box for 5 minutes and plug back in for a hard reboot. Works fine now.
> 
> 
> I had another idea for you.. Make sure none of your GFI's tripped, especially ones on the same circuit as the outlet that your singal amplifier (if you have one) is plugged in to. With all these storms we've had, I have tripped GFIs all of the time.



Everything is working now. The box was finally rebooted several times by BH and it started to work.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everything is working now. The box was finally rebooted several times by BH and it started to work.




Rick,


Glad everything is working. When you say rebooted do you actually mean reauthorized? Was it a loss of authorization on both the 8300 and the 550 and not a signal loss?


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rick,
> 
> 
> Glad everything is working. When you say rebooted do you actually mean reauthorized? Was it a loss of authorization on both the 8300 and the 550 and not a signal loss?



Barry,

I don't know what you mean by "reauthorized". What happened is that later that night I noticed that the box was being rebooted by itself - the same as when I pull the plug but I did not do anything. After it finished, I turned it on and all the channels were available.


Rick


----------



## Barry928

The security encyption on the cable system prevents you from watching the channels you did not buy so the BHN computer authorizes your 8300 for the level of service. This authorization was somehow lost until the 8300 checked in with the headend and received new instructions to turn on the digital service.


----------



## rob5468

Just a quick bit of info. Had BHN come out and swapout my hd dvr box, while here the tech advised that Comcast had been in East Orlando and Winter Springs running fiber optic cable. No timeframe as to when they will be in the area, but it should bring pressure on BHN to at least match programming offered by Comcast (Fox Sports Florida, ESPN2 HD etc) anybody heard any other news regarding Comcast coming to Central FLA?


----------



## Barry928

I know that Comcast and TWC are splitting up the Adelphia holdings nationwide. If they run fiber down your street you are in a great position.


----------



## BruceOrlando

Just caught the first early morning broadcast of WFTV in HD. Wow!


Studio Pictures are stunning and the graphics spectacular. Nice to see that even though the remotes are in HD, they are in 16x9 and don't appear to be strecth-o-vision.


Congratulations to the engineers and staff at WFTV. Looks like you have convert coming over from WKMG!


-bruce


----------



## Mike I

Just heard it on the radio, WFTV local news now broadcasting in HD....


----------



## wdcoy

Right after WFTV started their news in HD this morning, they had a short segment about their upgrade and they said about their standard definition remotes "don't worry, we're not stretching the video. In true 16 by 9, it fills the screen and you get to see more! Don't be fooled by what you may see other places. Only Eyewitness News is broadcasting in true 16 by 9 high-definition TV.


Looked good.


Don


----------



## Mike I

They are suppose to be the first in the state to be broadcasting the local news in HD..Tom Terry was talking about it on K92FM this morning, and according to him there are more HD sets in Orlando per capita than any other US city..

Way to GO WFTV and Orlando.

WFTV just added another regular to it's local news ratings as I usually watch WESH news..


----------



## loudo38

I will be a 9'er regular starting at noon today. 30 minutes from now.


----------



## Mike I

.


----------



## property33

What are ya'lls thoughts on this? I'll wait to buy before one goes the way of Beta...... Jim


----------



## Gator5000e

property, check out this article. http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/06/29/hom...ct-vs-fiction/ Very informative. I am leaning to HD-DVD myself as I don't see the price difference to be worth it. If I buy an HD DVD player and it loses out in the war, at least I will still have the movies I bought to watch and it will only be a $500 paperweight and not a $1,000 paperweight.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are ya'lls thoughts on this? I'll wait to buy before one goes the way of Beta...... Jim



I will let the dust settle and see what is left before I buy either one. I want to buy the matching HD DVD burner for my PC and a HD camcorder, as well as a unit for my home theater.


----------



## Barry928

I am adding a BD and HD DVD section to the ODTV website. Any new info about these players and formats would be appreciated.

http://www.orlandodigital.tv/hardware.htm#8 



The WFTV HD news premiere today was fun to watch and a true milestone for HD in the state of Florida. Congrats to John Demshock and his team of engineers.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would settle for the HDMI lead to work from the 8300 to my Sony 34" KV34XBR910. Jim



I had a 910 that had issues and Sound Advice replaced it with a 960. It works fine with a 8300. The only difference in that respect is a HDMI plug on the 960 and a DVI on the 910. I have no issues with the 960 and HDMI to 8300.


I had a strange issue with a MyHD card to the 910, but I still have the issue with the 960 and attribute that to the MyHD DVI daughterboard card.


I know the 910 worked great with the DVI out of the SA-3250HD.


What type of issue are you having?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a 910 that had issues and Sound Advice replaced it with a 960. It works fine with a 8300. The only difference in that respect is a HDMI plug on the 960 and a DVI on the 910. I have no issues with the 960 and HDMI to 8300.
> 
> 
> I had a strange issue with a MyHD card to the 910, but I still have the issue with the 960 and attribute that to the MyHD DVI daughterboard card.
> 
> 
> I know the 910 worked great with the DVI out of the SA-3250HD.
> 
> 
> What type of issue are you having?



I'm having that 'handshake' error where it says "Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use theYPrPb componet connection to watch television" Frustrating. It started quite a while AFTER we got the TV & the 8300DVR so I don't think it's something with the TV. We got the TV @ CC about 2 years ago so replacing isn't an option. It just won't work anymore with the HDMI feed.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Is there any way to use the input jacks and record from an external source?


Is there any way to turn on Video/Audio Output Jacks #2?

Jacks #1 go to the TV... so what goes to the DVD recorder? or VCR? or home theater system? I find it very short-sighted to only have 1 active output jack on a STB this day in age.


----------



## Mike I

Hey Barry,

The set looks fantastic since you worked your magic on it..

Great job..


----------



## Barry928

Mike,


Thanks. One of the benefits of performing ISF calibrations is meeting the AVS members in person. What a great bunch of guys we have here on the forum.


----------



## Stiletto

Barry, let us know when the new software will be available for beta testing. I am sick of all the troubles and annoyances my current 8300HD has.


----------



## Barry928

I can get anyone who wants the new 2.5 version for beta testing but you will not have any program guide and you might lose your recordings. (ouch!) This release of software requires a change to the headend software to make it fully functional so obviously that is not possible for testing. My plan is to add another dedicated 8300 at the office next week to try out this release and report any problems to BHN. I am specifically looking for bug fixes for the digital audio switch problem and also the black mask fix. Any takers? Only single men need apply. You married guys your wives already called in and said NO.


----------



## Howie63

I recently upgraded from a Sony KP51WS510 51" RP to a Sony KDSR50XBR1 50" SXRD LCD, and I have to say that the horrible pixeling that I had learned to live with is 100 times worse with the new TV. I have never been happy with the quality of my BHN signal, but I just paid $2600.00 for a new tv and I cannot stand to watch anything but the higher HD Channels, I even have some pixeling on HD channels during fast action dark scenes. In addition to the pixeling, the picture on some of the lower digital channels seem almost organic or something, its almost like the screen is crawling. I have no problems with my DVD player connected via HDMI or while playing games with my Xbox 360 connected via component I have even tried inline signal amps to no avail. I have a SA 8300HD and am using HDMI connection.


Anyone have any ideas?


Thanks


Wayne


----------



## barrygordon

I would suggest that you have someone who knows what they are doing look over the connection of the cable from the pole all the way into your SA8300HD. Some of the BHN techs do know what they are doing and can check the cable segments (between connectors) by segment for proper impedance and signal loss. They actually do have the equipment to do so available.


As a quick check you might try the following:


From wherever the signal enters your house, or just outside your house run a brand new 100 ft length of RG6 with factory installed connectors to your SA8300. See if it changes things. If it does (for the better) then there is a problem in the cable run you just bypassed. (Get the cable from Home Depot, and unpack carefully. They have the best return policy.) If it does not then either the SA8300 tuner is NFG, or there is a problem between the pole and your house. The problem you describe is most often a signal strength or cable reflection issue.


In my home, there is a 100 foot buried run from the BHN outdoor cannister to the house exterior, from the house exterior there is a 30 foot run to my TIVA (Telephone, Internet, Video, Audio) front end. At that point there is a very high quality 8 way splitter/amp (BHN supplied). The final runs to the various STB's and DVR's average 100 feet. I very rarely see the problem you describe except during very bad rain. The house runs High speed internet, HD Video all the time, and Vonage VoIP, so I am very sensitive to cable issues.


When I have had such a problem, it has been the buried run, and BHN has replaced it each time (3 so far). If they have to do it again I will have them run a length of 3/4" sprinkler pipe beween the cannister and the house so they can pull without having to trench/slit the lawn.


----------



## obie_fl

Barryg - I swear I could have made that post above even right down to the hardware in use and the number of times they have re-buried my cable. The last time BHN got smart and not only finally buried it deeper but also put it in an orange conduit/sleeve.


----------



## Stiletto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can get anyone who wants the new 2.5 version for beta testing but you will not have any program guide and you might lose your recordings. (ouch!) This release of software requires a change to the headend software to make it fully functional so obviously that is not possible for testing. My plan is to add another dedicated 8300 at the office next week to try out this release and report any problems to BHN. I am specifically looking for bug fixes for the digital audio switch problem and also the black mask fix. Any takers? Only single men need apply. You married guys your wives already called in and said NO.



I thought they were not going to go to the 2.5 and instead go with their own software? The loss of the guide is a big hit, and I am married


----------



## Barry928

The MDN software will not be available until the end of the year. The current decision is if 2.5 does more harm than good between now and then. Some viewers in other parts of the country are reporting limited external SATA drive capability with 2.5.066


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7925478


----------



## DouglasR

Will the new MDN software be SATA compatable?


----------



## Stiletto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The MDN software will not be available until the end of the year. The current decision is if 2.5 does more harm than good between now and then. Some viewers in other parts of the country are reporting limited external SATA drive capability with 2.5.066
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7925478



Let me know when the guide data is available with 2.5. I am thinking with as little faith as brighthouse has in their MDN, it isn't going to fly. I would guess they have "a" programmer working in the back room on someones pet project to do the software inhouse. If they had more resources working on it they would be a little more sure about using it instead of 2.5.


----------



## Barry928

I am asking the same question about MDN. If I invest the money in a SATA drive will MDN then not support it come the end of the year. MDN is not being developed by BHN at all. MDN is being written by a team of engineers at TWC who have been working on it for over 2 years.


MDN from Google

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ay=Top+Stories 

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...&referral=supp 

http://www.quote.com/qc/news/story.a...00_PRN__SFW012


----------



## ekk

Barry928, have you done any calibration on the new samsung dlp 1080p sets? HL-SXX87W? .. i notice on your website that you're a samsung dlp specialists ..


i just picked up the HLS5087W a few weeks ago and thinking about getting it calibrated. not yet at least, but possibly later on when i have my stuff set up and money to do so hehe ..










right now, i have DTV H20 receiver connected through HDMI and my xbox through HD Pack (Components). I watch dvds off the xbox through XBMC (xbox media center) which does 720p and 1080i. Im thinking bout getting a standalone upconvert dvd player or wait until hddvd/blueray is more mainstream. would a upconvert dvd show significant picture quality over an xbox?


----------



## Barry928

I am advising people who want a low cost DVD player until they work the bugs out of Blu-ray to purchase the Oppo 970HD.
https://www.oppodigital.com/dv970hd/dv970hd.html 


Send me a PM or email to set up an ISF calibration for the Samsung.


----------



## Suzook

Barry, you know me I am impatient when it comes to waiting. I have installed the Samsung Br in place of the Pioneer 79avi (still trying to sell for $500) Is there any settings you suggest I change? I still have 2 weeks to return but I do think I am going to keep it in the long run. I have the Tosh HD-dvd in the bedroom for an alternate


----------



## Suzook

ssorry I should have been more specific. Any settings on the lumagen you would suggest I change


----------



## Barry928

I remember changing the Y/C one or two pixels so reset those values to zero. Check to see if the levels are PC or VIDEO coming out of the Blu-ray and set to match on Lumagen input so you don't crush the blacks. $500 is a good price for the Pioneer 79AVi. Someone out there should snap that up simply for the quality of the DVD playback. The audio quality of the player is a huge bonus for someone with CD/DVD Audio/SACD/DVD collections.


----------



## Suzook

Perhaps I should have you out for an hour at your rate to fix it up. You are welcome to watch a few BR movies as well


----------



## shawnb199

I just picked up a 26" Sony LCD (KDL-26S2000) for my office. I'm using the internal speakers, so I've got the audio in my 8300HD set to HDMI. Every 10-15 seconds, I get about a 1 second audio blip. I have been using the same box up to now with the living room set, so I was using the optical output for audio, and never had the issue.


I'm sure it's an HDMI problem, but has anybody seen a solution (other than using RCA cables for audio, which is my temporary fix)?


----------



## MikeO

I know BHN says they pass through without compression or adjusting HD signals from the local stations however today when I was watching the World Cup on ABC-HD on BHN it looked over saturated.


The reds and greens were really bright and it didn't seem like perfect HD.


I have DirecTV too and have the HD -Tivo with an antenna to pick up locals over-air. When watching 9-1 I would switch back and fourth and I swear the over the air looked 100% better. Grass looked more normal and wasn't saturated.


The only difference I can think of is my HD-Tivo is using DVI and BHN is using Component Video.


This is hooked up to my Samsung DLP. BHN HD on other programming seemed to be fine. Discovery HD always looks great..


Any ideas ??


thanks

mike


----------



## Barry928

It could very well be the different paths into the Samsung. Record both feeds and switch the wiring between DVI and Component to test.


----------



## shawnb199

Is BHN still giving out the Pace boxes for HD w/o DVR?


----------



## Barry928

BHN stopped buying the PACE a year ago but they are still widely in use. The primary non-DVR is the SA3250HD but the PACE does occasionally pop up if a customer turns one in.


----------



## Suzook

Yeah a nice guy I know managed to get me one







I do hope they replace them at some point though. I like the box but prefer the better controls the HD DVR one has.


----------



## shawnb199




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah a nice guy I know managed to get me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope they replace them at some point though. I like the box but prefer the better controls the HD DVR one has.



I've only had the Pace before (before I upgraded to an 8300HD). I liked the Pace much better than the SA box, but it might just be that the 8300 is slower due to the DVR functionality. For any of you who have had the 3250HD and the Pace box, which did you prefer?


----------



## shawnb199

Hey Barry, do you travel to Melbourne? Also, any discount for two sets in one visit? I've got a direct view CRT (Panny CT-34WX54) that I'm pretty happy with, but I just picked up a Sony KDL-26S2000 LCD, and it could use a little work.


----------



## Barry928

Yes, Melbourne is in my travel area. Drop me a PM or email and we will work out a 2 set deal.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnb199* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've only had the Pace before (before I upgraded to an 8300HD). I liked the Pace much better than the SA box, but it might just be that the 8300 is slower due to the DVR functionality. For any of you who have had the 3250HD and the Pace box, which did you prefer?



I had both. I did like the Pace better, but unfortunately, the reverse was not true. For some reason, after a while I lost the HDCP handshake, so I had to go to the SA box, and so far, so good.


----------



## Barry928

More HD channel rumors.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...88#post7977188 


ESPN2 HD

Cinemax HD

Starz HD

Starz On Demand

Encore On Demand

NFL Network

NFL Network On Demand

NFL Network HD.


----------



## Suzook

Barry, you can let BHN I am more than happy to buy an "All HD" package if they ever had it. I mean thats all I watch


----------



## Barry928

If I was single I would like to buy the HD only package. Besides live sports the only thing I watch is the HD recorded on the 8300.


----------



## Suzook

ok where do I sign the petition. Figure $50 a month for 15 good HD channels at the highest quality available would work for me


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok where do I sign the petition. Figure $50 a month for 15 good HD channels at the highest quality available would work for me



Ah, but in order to have an HD-only package, there would have to be a bunch of HD shopping channels and government channels thrown in "for free". ;-)


Oh, can't wait for CSPAN HD!


/sarcasm off

sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Suzook

ok add those in too but I am not paying more than an additional $3 total


----------



## bgall

You're willing to pay $50 for 15 hd channels, that's just crazy... Don't start so high...


----------



## Suzook

no not crazy just realistic. I would pay $50 for 15 high quality HD channles and it would be nice if it included premium service and the best techs to make sure your signal is the best possible. Throw in some of the latest set top HD dvr boxes and I might even pay an install fee. I would always pay a premium for service and "NO BS" service.


----------



## loudo38

Adding the HDs would be nice, but BHN should add our local RSN Fox Sports Florida, first. I wonder how long it is going to take them to realize all of the customers they have lost to satellite, by not having FSN Florida on their system. I know of at least half a dozen, in just my neighborhood.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More HD channel rumors.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...88#post7977188
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> Cinemax HD
> 
> Starz HD
> 
> Starz On Demand
> 
> Encore On Demand
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> NFL Network On Demand
> 
> NFL Network HD.



Nooooooooo, not more movie channels ... can't ... afford ... any ... more!


Yea, ESPN2!!!! Hopefully these rumors come true although, I'm very disappointed that NGC-HD is not on the list.


----------



## jabristor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More HD channel rumors.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...88#post7977188
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> Cinemax HD
> 
> Starz HD
> 
> Starz On Demand
> 
> Encore On Demand
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> NFL Network On Demand
> 
> NFL Network HD.




Frankly the list doesn't excite me that much. Don't get me wrong, new HD channels are always welcome, but lets look at the reality:


The only channel that will may be included in the HD pack would be ESPN2 HD

You'll have to subscribe to Cinemax to get Cinemax HD

Same with Starz and Encore

And knowing BHN the NFL stuff will require some sort of SPORTS pack.

So in the end it'll probally cost you MORE ($10 - $30) to enjoy the new channels.

After all it's the American way: Add more - Charge more.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm very disappointed that NGC-HD is not on the list.




I am noticing a pattern with NGC and FSN missing from the HD list. They are both owned by DirecTV owner FOX.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo, not more movie channels ... can't ... afford ... any ... more!
> 
> 
> Yea, ESPN2!!!! Hopefully these rumors come true although, I'm very disappointed that NGC-HD is not on the list.



I actually dropped the other movie channels except for HBO and SHO about a year ago since I find myself only watching HD movies... so I may add them back.


Also... besides the frustration of FSN we all share... anyone else annoyed that Sun-Sports lists Marlins games on their schedule every so often... yet they never actually show them?


----------



## DouglasR

I believe National Geographic HD, Starz HD, UniversalHD and ESPN2HD were all mentioned last November by BH....So far only UniversalHd......I'll have to put the new HD rumblings in the same category( I'll believe it when I see it)


----------



## bgall

Well INHD2 is leaving on August 1, so that gives BHN a chance for an even swap


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well INHD2 is leaving on August 1, so that gives BHN a chance for an even swap



Leaving where or what?


----------



## Suzook

yeah do explain????? I dont like the loss of quality HD channels.


BTW who is loves the HD on channel 9. Tom Terry looks like he is going to come out of the screen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry928

INHD & INHD2 will be combined into one channel as of 8/1.


----------



## Kid Red

Hey Barry










What are your thoughts vs satellite? Is BHN still better quality over dish? Dish just has such great HD packages, so tempting and MPEG-4 seems like it's coming to Orlando soon (guessing) That and I'm sick of BHN raising rates yearly.


----------



## Barry928

I also like the large HD channel lineup on DISH. They do not compress the video as hard as DirecTV but it is noticably softer than BHN. The other issues is the reduction of resolution. You can read the details in this thread but I will not consider satt. again until the MPEG4 channels are up and running. Don't forget the MPEG 4 channels are LOL only until the end of the year and no announcements have been made about the Orlando market.

http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/...d.php?t=568085 


DirecTV bitrates monitored at his website.

http://www.widemovies.com/dfwbitrate.html


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually dropped the other movie channels except for HBO and SHO about a year ago since I find myself only watching HD movies... so I may add them back.
> 
> 
> Also... besides the frustration of FSN we all share... anyone else annoyed that Sun-Sports lists Marlins games on their schedule every so often... yet they never actually show them?



Don't get me started. They'll show repeats of Gator/Seminole stuff, or bowling instead of ANYTHING Miami related even tho we are 4 hours away.


Can't count how many Marlins games on INHD and ESPNHD that were blank screens!! WHY!?!!? There is no local channel showing them to compete with!!


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also like the large HD channel lineup on DISH. They do not compress the video as hard as DirecTV but it is noticably softer than BHN. The other issues is the reduction of resolution. You can read the details in this thread but I will not consider satt. again until the MPEG4 channels are up and running. Don't forget the MPEG 4 channels are LOL only until the end of the year and no announcements have been made about the Orlando market.
> 
> http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/...d.php?t=568085
> 
> 
> DirecTV bitrates monitored at his website.
> 
> http://www.widemovies.com/dfwbitrate.html



RIght, I know the hardware is being sold for Dish and read the D*TV had 4 markets with mpeg4 so far. Once Orlando gets MPEG4 how would that stack up against BHN? Would it be worth it to switch- almost the same cost now. Does is the signal during the rainy season


----------



## Barry928

Blackout restrictions are set by the sports leagues. Broadcasters and cable companies have no say in the decision but often take the brunt of the complaints.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RIght, I know the hardware is being sold for Dish and read the D*TV had 4 markets with mpeg4 so far. Once Orlando gets MPEG4 how would that stack up against BHN? Would it be worth it to switch- almost the same cost now. Does is the signal during the rainy season




That is the big unknown with Satt. switching to MPEG4. How will they use this new found bandwidth? Increase the quality or the quanity of the channels?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Blackout restrictions are set by the sports leagues. Broadcasters and cable companies have no say in the decision but often take the brunt of the complaints.



Correct, but if you have DirecTV you get both FSN & Sun Sports without any blackouts. The games that were blacked out, on INHD, for the Orlando market, were done so because they are available for the Orlando market on FSN or Sun Sports, but Brighthouse refuses to broadcast both networks. Most other areas of the State, including BHN, in Tampa, carries both sports networks.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More HD channel rumors.
> 
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> NFL Network On Demand
> 
> NFL Network HD.



You would think they will "have to carry" the NFL Network when they start broadcasting NFL games in November. The NFL has such a large following, I don't see how they could ignore this channel.


----------



## Barry928

The July meeting of the CFHDS will be a tour of WFTV. The details are posted here.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The July meeting of the CFHDS will be a tour of WFTV. The details are posted here.




Barry

This is a great looking tour. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry
> 
> This is a great looking tour. Thanks for putting it together.



WFTV was very generous to host this event. 23 CFHDS members sent an RSVP in the first 10 hours so this one is going to fill up fast.


----------



## twartacus

OK, I got the MLB ticket the past two seasons and opted not to this year since they black out the Marlins and Rays games still.


This season... up until the all-star break... it was the same thing as on the menu it lists BLACKOUT for any Florida team's game.


But... last night I noticed that the menu listed "Tampa Bay at Minnesota" rather than "Blackout". Since I do not subscribe to the ticket... I don't know if the menu listing simply changed... or if MLB and BHN got on the same page finally... SINCE WE DON'T GET THOSE GAMES on BHN.


Does anyone have the ticket plan? If so... are the games now shown?


I will call tonight to get the 2nd have of the season if it is...


Thanks in advance.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I got the MLB ticket the past two seasons and opted not to this year since they black out the Marlins and Rays games still.



Your problem is BHN, I get both the Marlins & Devil Rays, with DirecTV. That is why I dropped BHN, and subscribed to DirecTV, their refusal to carry FSN Florida.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your problem is BHN, I get both the Marlins & Devil Rays, with DirecTV. That is why I dropped BHN, and subscribed to DirecTV, their refusal to carry FSN Florida.



Yeah, I know... I am waiting to see what happens for football season... I may switch over if NFL Network does not get added soon.


----------



## bgall

Probably a mistake in the guide. The only way to get the marlins and D-rays is with FSN Florida, and since BHN doesn't have it no games


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably a mistake in the guide. The only way to get the marlins and D-rays is with FSN Florida, and since BHN doesn't have it no games



When I got home last night, it was back to listing "blackout" again.


Since most of the other games are "FSN" from other markets, I had my hopes up...


Oh well.


----------



## Hakemon

What's going on with my Pace 550 (i think that's the model) box? It keeps rebooting daily, shutting off, clock going out, coming back at 12:00 and correcting itself, and then I have to turn it on, and wait for it to boot, then go back to the channel I was watching..


This is unacceptable..


----------



## Gator5000e

Barry, you may want to mention this to someone at BHN as I think they are missing a great marketing opportunity. I belong to RDV. In the main lobby/check-in area there is a 50 inch plasma hung on the wall. It is always tuned to ESPN. Trouble is it is always the SD feed and looks like crap. Why can't BHN give RDV an HD tuner so it can show an HD picture when ESPN shows HD? Put a sign under the plasma that says HD picture courtesy of BHN. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## allowiches

My wife just called me at work and said the 8300 was counting down. I said that's what it does when BHN sends new software. Are we getting a new release?


ETA: I'm in Palm Coast.


----------



## Unlucky Sven

Anyone one else notice that WOFL 1135 seems to be stretching all of their daytime SD content to fill the 16X9 screen? Permanent?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unlucky Sven* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone one else notice that WOFL 1135 seems to be stretching all of their daytime SD content to fill the 16X9 screen? Permanent?



It looks like they took the 4x3 screen and clipped the top and bottom and stretched it to fill the 16x9. It appears to be a 480 screen, stretched to 960. It is sure not good picture quality, on a 56" TV.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My wife just called me at work and said the 8300 was counting down. I said that's what it does when BHN sends new software. Are we getting a new release?
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm in Palm Coast.




How about all you guys adding your location to your profile on the left. It would sure make it easier to determine what area is having what problems, updates, etc.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like they took the 4x3 screen and clipped the top and bottom and stretched it to fill the 16x9. It appears to be a 480 screen, stretched to 960. It is sure not good picture quality, on a 56" TV.



Looks like they are back to the gray bars again, but the picture looks greatly improved. This morning during Peoples Court, the program went away and a test pattern showed up for about 5 minutes, then the video came back on with the gray bars and what appears to be a lot sharper picture. They must of got a lot of complaints about it.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about all you guys adding your location to your profile on the left. It would sure make it easier to determine what area is having what problems, updates, etc.




Okay, I did that. Now does anybody know of an update on 7/24?


----------



## barrygordon

Did anyone else hear he awful sound in the tornado warnings last evening. It sounded as if they were playing back a taped message at the wrong (slower) speed), or they really need to get a better voice or adjust the speech speed setting if they are using Text-to-Speech (TTS) . I know I am giving them a lot of credit when even thinking they use something like TTS to make anouncements. Then again maybe they do not originate the anouncement, just air it....


----------



## bobbyb

Yes, I heard it on my TV. I seems that the whole msg was slowed down because the tones at the beginning of the msg SHOULD have opened the squelch on my weather radio...no joy!


----------



## rich21

Glad they fixed the stretching on WOFL, the news crew looked like they gained 40 pounds.


Now if WKMG would stop stretching their news !!!!


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad they fixed the stretching on WOFL, the news crew looked like they gained 40 pounds.
> 
> 
> Now if WKMG would stop stretching their news !!!!



Actually this morning before they switched it back, during the News, they were using the technique of stretching only 1/4 of the screen on the left and 1/4 of the screen on the right, leaving the center 1/2 of the picture normal. That is a technique used by DirecTv in their older HTL-HD receiver, it was called Panorama. Glad it is back to 4x3 with the bars, looks cleaner.


----------



## davidhmco

Just curious if anyone has noticed the 8300 hanging while watching FOX recently.. I didn't see anything in particular in the above post, but it seems to be happening frequently the past week. I've had to unplug it 3 times now to get it working.. this has happened on both 8300's that I have... It has happened twice during Hell's Kitchen and once during So you think you can dance.


----------



## Suzook

It might be protesting the choice of shows


----------



## davidhmco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It might be protesting the choice of shows



LOL.. I am sure there's a lot more to that than I care to think about!


----------



## Hakemon

So does no one know why my Pace box keeps rebooting on a daily bases? I can't record a show at all because of this, and have missed atleast 5 shows because of it...


I'm in Oviedo.. It does it on any channel, and it's VERY irritating, and considering the last time I went to get my box exchanged, I got hassled about it, I don't want to do this again...


----------



## Impala1ss

The box is defective and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Hakemon

how many of these boxes are defective? I have gone through approximately 6 boxes, and everytime i go to bright house to get it exchanged again, the place is packed with people getting there's exchanged for the same problem...


seems odd to me.. i would call it faulty firmware..


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> how many of these boxes are defective? I have gone through approximately 6 boxes, and everytime i go to bright house to get it exchanged again, the place is packed with people getting there's exchanged for the same problem...
> 
> 
> seems odd to me.. i would call it faulty firmware..



I agree. I've exchanged my box due to continuous issues, got a new one, and.... no difference. I've got two of the 8300HD units and both screw up. The good news is that if I have the same show set to record on both DVRs, my chances of getting it recorded in it's entirety double. One only got 9 minutes of Rescue Me on Tuesday night, but the other got the whole thing. Yay. Both only had a partial recording of The Colbert Report, though.


I gave up trusting these boxes. I have zero faith that something scheduled to record will actually record. I have to visually inspect that it's actually recording if it's important. Even then, that doesn't mean it's going to finish recording.


----------



## Hakemon

Luckily I don't have a DVR model, so if I had to return it again, I won't lose shows..


I built myself the "VCR Commander" thing, which is just an IR emmiter on a wire that plugs into the back.. So essentially, my box can be tagged to record a show in the guide, then it will change the channel itself, and tell the VCR to record, and stop when done.. Just the thing is, the VCR has to be on the AV input the cable box is connected too..


I use this, and sometimes, ill come home, and half the tape is of a blue screen..


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how many of these boxes are defective? I have gone through approximately 6 boxes, and everytime i go to bright house to get it exchanged again, the place is packed with people getting there's exchanged for the same problem...
> 
> 
> seems odd to me.. i would call it faulty firmware..



Is your box in a location where it can receive adequate ventilation?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is your box in a location where it can receive adequate ventilation?



Yes, it sits ontop of the TV, with all the ventilation it can get..


----------



## rolltide1017

Alright, what is going on with the SciFi channel. I recorded Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis last night and it was non-stop breaking up, blocking and audio drop outs for the entire duration of both shows. Pretty much every that could go wrong with a digital signal did go wrong. Thing is, this also happened Tuesday night on the SciFi channel when I recorded Eureka. Is anyone else having the same problems or is it just me? SciFi channels is the only channel I've noticed doing this. Should I give BHN a call?


----------



## Tonyny

Hi,


I have a Pace HD box (550)? and would like to be able to change my outputs in the settings menu but I don't see any options for this. I have a Sony XBR1 50". Will Brighthouse exchange this for an 8300? I don't need DVR though.


Thanks


----------



## mschiff

Rolltide,


I watched my HD box recording of both Stargate shows tonight, and they were perfect. No problems at all. Must be your box or your cable service.


I'm in Maitland.


-- Martin


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a Pace HD box (550)? and would like to be able to change my outputs in the settings menu but I don't see any options for this. I have a Sony XBR1 50". Will Brighthouse exchange this for an 8300? I don't need DVR though.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You can exchange the PACE 550 for the SA3250HD non dvr or you can change the output settings on the PACE by holding down the # key for 5 seconds to open a menu that allows output settings to be adjusted. Try the PASS setting. Then scroll down and hit DONE.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rolltide,
> 
> 
> I watched my HD box recording of both Stargate shows tonight, and they were perfect. No problems at all. Must be your box or your cable service.
> 
> 
> I'm in Maitland.
> 
> 
> -- Martin



Now I'm even more confused. If it is my box then you would think everything recorded would be bad but, it is only the SciFi channel. My wife recorded "Who Wants To Be A Superhero" and she said it had the same problems I mentioned above. I called BHN and they said they were not have problems with the SciFi channel and they had me reset the box. I just started watching SciFi for a few minutes and it started to glitch again. There has got to be something wrong with the channel in my area. It just doesn't make since, we have recorded both HD and SD channels and the only one with constant glitches is the SciFi channel. I recorded American Eats on THC thursday night with no glitches which was the night before the Stargate shows. Does the 8300 record certain channels to the specific areas of the HDD and, if so, could the area that SciFi is going to be corrupt? I'm just confused because if it is a box issue, I don't understand how it singles one channel out to have problems with.


----------



## Barry928

Your problem does not sound like an issue with the 8300. Whatever carrier frequency has SciFi is having a problem in your complex. Get a BHN tech over to your place with a digital meter to look specifically at the the digital version of the SciFi channel. Look in the service menu and get the BER and SNR numbers for that channel. Then compare that to the other channels and you will have more info to report to BHN.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can exchange the PACE 550 for the SA3250HD non dvr or you can change the output settings on the PACE by holding down the # key for 5 seconds to open a menu that allows output settings to be adjusted. Try the PASS setting. Then scroll down and hit DONE.



Would it be worth the switch? Any place in Clermont or Orlando I could bring the box in to change it?


Thanks


----------



## Barry928

What is wrong with your PACE?


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is wrong with your PACE?



Nothing........but since I read here that BH has stopped using them for over a year I'm wondering if the 3250 is better. Along the lines of "newer is better" kinda thing. Than again there's Murphy's law...


----------



## Barry928

The PACE uses a different GUI but the digital ones and zeros coming out the DVI port are the same. The biggest picture quality bump I have seen with the PACE is when people have the output aspect ratio in the PACE set incorrectly for their display and they end up doing a squeeze with the PACE and a stretch with the display.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PACE uses a different GUI but the digital ones and zeros coming out the DVI port are the same. The biggest picture quality bump I have seen with the PACE is when people have the output aspect ratio in the PACE set incorrectly for their display and they end up doing a squeeze with the PACE and a stretch with the display.



Ok I tried using the "pass" setting and get no picture (except on HBO HD channel 243) so I had to switch back to 1080i. Why is that? Since there's no advantage to switching boxes I guess I'll keep the Pace. My other question is should I use the Sony's stretch mode or the Pace to fill out the screen from the normal 4.3?


Thanks


----------



## Barry928

The PASS setting simply allows the channels native scan rate to pass through to your display. I don't know why your display does not like 480i, 480p or 720p. Are you having to stretch the HD channels with the Sony?


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PASS setting simply allows the channels native scan rate to pass through to your display. I don't know why your display does not like 480i, 480p or 720p. Are you having to stretch the HD channels with the Sony?



Sometimes. Its an XBR1 and I'm using a DVI to XDMI cable if that helps. But with the PASS setting when I switch to channel 2 I get no picture. Switching back to an HD channel and the pic comes back.


----------



## bobbyb

Barry,

I just wanted to say, "Thank you!" from myself & my daughter for setting-up a great meeting/tour on Friday. We both had a great time!


Bobbyb


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sometimes. Its an XBR1 and I'm using a DVI to XDMI cable if that helps. But with the PASS setting when I switch to channel 2 I get no picture. Switching back to an HD channel and the pic comes back.



Some displays do not support 480i over the digital connections. I would expect 720p like ESPN-HD work in pass mode but it is probably best for your config to just stay in 1080i fulltime. I raise the issue of stretching HD channels because most of the time the PACE output aspect should be set on 4:3 instead of 16:9.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbyb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I just wanted to say, "Thank you!" from myself & my daughter for setting-up a great meeting/tour on Friday. We both had a great time!
> 
> 
> Bobbyb



Your welcome. WFTV did a great job hosting the CFHDS and NASA on Friday. I was very impressed with both the facility and the staff. We learned the commitment to HD from WFTV management runs deep. Central Florida is fortunate to have the first HD local news in the State of Florida and we are proud to recognize WFTV as the 10th TV station in the nation to commit to full HD. WFTV is a first class facility.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some displays do not support 480i over the digital connections. I would expect 720p like ESPN-HD work in pass mode but it is probably best for your config to just stay in 1080i fulltime. I raise the issue of stretching HD channels because most of the time the PACE output aspect should be set on 4:3 instead of 16:9.



Can you tell me why the PACE should be set on 4.3 instead of 16.9? I've been hitting the # key to stretch some programs to fill the screen.


----------



## rolltide1017

Barry,


I've got some numbers now and called BHN back. Tried to talk to her about the numbers but she said to tell the tech when he comes out b/c she didn't really know what they were (which I figured she wouldn't. So a tech is coming out Tuesday morning.


Here are the numbers I had:


Ch. 74 (SciFi) - BER ranged from 1.8 to 9.3 / SNR jumped between 26 and 27 (channel was badly pixelated and dropping out during these numbers)

Ch. 73 (MTV) - BER was 0 / SNR jumped between 36 and 37 (channel had no problems)

Ch. 45 (TLC) - BER ranged from 1.4 to 6.8 / SNR jumped between 26 and 27 (this channel was acting up just like SciFi)

Ch.1341 (DHD) - BER was 0 / SNR jumped between 36 and 37 (channel had no problems)


What does the BER number stand for? I figured the SNR was a signal to noise ratio.


Didn't have time to check any more because I had to get back to work. So, I now know that it is not just SciFi but, TLC was having problems as well which, probably means there are some others too. Also, this morning, when I called BHN the first time, the SciFi channel seem fine but, just now it was unwatchable. In an apartment complex, could the number of people watching TV at one time in a building effect the signal? Just wandering b/c maybe this morning not many people had there TVs on but, this evening more would


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you tell me why the PACE should be set on 4.3 instead of 16.9? I've been hitting the # key to stretch some programs to fill the screen.



Because the aspect ratio control in the PACE is asking you what it should do to the picture not what aspect your display is using. This is backwards from most set top box controls. When you set the PACE to 16:9 it performs a squeeze instead of the pass through you would expect for a 16:9 display. Then when you use your display to stretch it back out to fill again it degrades the picture because the picture has now been rescaled twice.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> I've got some numbers now and called BHN back. Tried to talk to her about the numbers but she said to tell the tech when he comes out b/c she didn't really know what they were (which I figured she wouldn't. So a tech is coming out Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> Here are the numbers I had:
> 
> 
> Ch. 74 (SciFi) - BER ranged from 1.8 to 9.3 / SNR jumped between 26 and 27 (channel was badly pixelated and dropping out during these numbers)
> 
> Ch. 73 (MTV) - BER was 0 / SNR jumped between 36 and 37 (channel had no problems)
> 
> Ch. 45 (TLC) - BER ranged from 1.4 to 6.8 / SNR jumped between 26 and 27 (this channel was acting up just like SciFi)
> 
> Ch.1341 (DHD) - BER was 0 / SNR jumped between 36 and 37 (channel had no problems)
> 
> 
> What does the BER number stand for? I figured the SNR was a signal to noise ratio.
> 
> 
> Didn't have time to check any more because I had to get back to work. So, I now know that it is not just SciFi but, TLC was having problems as well which, probably means there are some others too. Also, this morning, when I called BHN the first time, the SciFi channel seem fine but, just now it was unwatchable. In an apartment complex, could the number of people watching TV at one time in a building effect the signal? Just wandering b/c maybe this morning not many people had there TVs on but, this evening more would




BER is Bit Error Rate and should be near zero. You now have great info for your tech visit and a way to verify his repair. Remember that the tech is not authorized to repair a problem outside so if he cannot fix it ask him to call in a line tech. I am not aware of any issues where the signal drops as more people tune to the same channel.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because the aspect ratio control in the PACE is asking you what it should do to the picture not what aspect your display is using. This is backwards from most set top box controls. When you set the PACE to 16:9 it performs a squeeze instead of the pass through you would expect for a 16:9 display. Then when you use your display to stretch it back out to fill again it degrades the picture because the picture has now been rescaled twice.



I'm not using the TV to stretch anything -- I'm using the PACE box # key to stretch SOME programs that come in on 4.3. Apparently using 4.3 on the PACE box doesn't give me a picture either. So I have to leave the box set at 16.9 and 1080i. Do you work for Brighthouse?


On a side note anyone using a Sony SXRD 50 or 60" with BH?


----------



## Barry928

I do not work for Brighthouse but I have some experience with both consumer displays and BHN equipment.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because the aspect ratio control in the PACE is asking you what it should do to the picture not what aspect your display is using. This is backwards from most set top box controls. When you set the PACE to 16:9 it performs a squeeze instead of the pass through you would expect for a 16:9 display. Then when you use your display to stretch it back out to fill again it degrades the picture because the picture has now been rescaled twice.



Barry, I am sorry to aska silly question... but this post is confusing me... so what SHOULD one do with the PACE box.


My Sammy is a 1080i TV... I have it set to PASS... and let the box do the strecthing for 4x3 channels (not the TV)... is this correct?


----------



## Barry928

Sorry to create confusion but the PACE is a different interface and my experiments have found the output settings to be backwards. First let me clarify that I am not talking about stretching 4:3 native channels. I am letting people know that the PACE will squeeze ALL (including HD) channels on MOST displays if the output is set to 16:9. The stretching of 4:3 native channels is a personal preference between the PACE doing a linear stretch and your display offering you other methods in a more panoramic style.


The typical example I have found is the PACE is set to 16:9 (squeeze) and the display is set to stretch. Then the user is toggling the # key to have the PACE stretch the 4:3 again inside of the display stretch.


The way to test to see if your display is in this strange category is to tune a HD channel like Discovery HD and then make sure your display is NOT in a stretch mode. Now toggle the output of the PACE between 16:9 and 4:3 mode. If you see a 4:3 anamorphic squeezed picture when the PACE is set to 16:9 then you know the correct setting on the PACE is 4:3.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BER is Bit Error Rate and should be near zero. You now have great info for your tech visit and a way to verify his repair. Remember that the tech is not authorized to repair a problem outside so if he cannot fix it ask him to call in a line tech. I am not aware of any issues where the signal drops as more people tune to the same channel.



I have a feeling that the tech will not even see the problem. It seems to come and go during the day. The channels that have problems become un-watchable during the evening primetime hours but later at night (like midnight) they look fine. Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Barry928

Take a picture of the service menu showing the error rates and channel carrier frequency.


----------



## rolltide1017

Ah, good idea.


----------



## Barry928

AndyHDTV in the national thread is asking everyone to email Fred Dressler at TWC, the Executive Vice President of Programming if you want more HD Channels.
[email protected] 


Since TWC and BHN negotiate programming together this applies to us.


----------



## BruceAlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing........but since I read here that BH has stopped using them for over a year I'm wondering if the 3250 is better. Along the lines of "newer is better" kinda thing. Than again there's Murphy's law...



I have the 3250. One thing I noticed is that there is no way to pass through the signal using the DVI port. Everything comes out 1080i. (ESPN HD is 720p.) Using component cables, if chosen, 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i are passed through to the TV monitor.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceAlan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 3250. One thing I noticed is that there is no way to pass through the signal using the DVI port. Everything comes out 1080i. (ESPN HD is 720p.) Using component cables, if chosen, 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i are passed through to the TV monitor.



Ok thanks........that's the answer I was looking for. Do you have your box set to 4.3 or 16.9?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceAlan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 3250. One thing I noticed is that there is no way to pass through the signal using the DVI port. Everything comes out 1080i. (ESPN HD is 720p.) Using component cables, if chosen, 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i are passed through to the TV monitor.




This is a different problem. The SA3250 is reading the EDID file through the DVI port asking the display what resolutions it supports and turning off the resolutions it does not support based on the file contents alone and not the actual capability of the display.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok thanks........that's the answer I was looking for. Do you have your box set to 4.3 or 16.9?



The PACE and the 3250 are not the same and do not share the aspect ratio problem. The correct output setting for the 3250 for a 16:9 display is always 16:9.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV in the national thread is asking everyone to email Fred Dressler at TWC, the Executive Vice President of Programming if you want more HD Channels.
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Since TWC and BHN negotiate programming together this applies to us.



Fred emailed...


----------



## rolltide1017

Barry,


One last question about the problem I'm experiencing. This morning (while waiting for the tech) I compared the SciFi channel between my HDTV and the TV in the bedroom that has no cable box. Like usual, it had glitches on my HDTV throughout the 8300 but, was fine on the bedroom TV. Could this be a sign that it might be the 8300 causing the problem? Unfortunately, I had to leave for work before the tech was able to make it and, had to reschedule for tomorrow.


----------



## Barry928

The TV in the bedroom is tuning the analog SciFi and the 8300 is tuning the digital SciFi. Two completely different channels.


----------



## BruceAlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok thanks........that's the answer I was looking for. Do you have your box set to 4.3 or 16.9?



I am using a component cable. The Aspect Ratio is set to TV Type = Widescreen (16:9), Picture Settings = Stretch 4:3 Picture.


----------



## BruceAlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceAlan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 3250. One thing I noticed is that there is no way to pass through the signal using the DVI port. Everything comes out 1080i. (ESPN HD is 720p.) Using component cables, if chosen, 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i are passed through to the TV monitor.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a different problem. The SA3250 is reading the EDID file through the DVI port asking the display what resolutions it supports and turning off the resolutions it does not support based on the file contents alone and not the actual capability of the display.



This helps explain some other issues. Apparently the Pace set does not perform this inquiry to the TV using DVI while using pass through mode. A buddy of mine has the exact same monitor (Westinghouse 42" LCD) with the Pace unit. His monitor works well using a DVI connection. My monitor looses sync quite frequently when using DVI. It almost seems like the monitor returns the last used mode rather than all the display modes supported. From what you state above, I would assume that the SA3250 DVI implementation exceeds the capability of my monitor.


It makes me wonder about the behavior of 8300 and the SA3250 using the Scientific Atlanta software rather than the Passport software used in our area for the SA3250. Do they support a hard set pass through mode or do they request supported resolutions from the TV/monitor?


----------



## Barry928

My work with EDID was using the 8300 only. The EDID file was not being read by the 8300 with the 1.8.103 software but was switched on in the 1.8.112 release. I am assuming the 3250 is matching this behavior and the PACE is not. If someone has information about the EDID status of the 3250 or PACE please post.


The way the EDID works is the 8300 reads the EDID file in the display and activates the scan rates the file indicates. The problem starts when the file in the display is badly written and the 8300 switches off resolutions the display actually supports. This means the engineer who wrote the file at SONY or whoever burned the eeprom with incorrect data and made it very difficult to update in the field. This can cause different behavior between the 8300 and all the different manufacturers. I have seen 4 different models of SONY displays all manufactured the same year have totally different EDID files and all 4 caused a different reaction by the 8300. This is a very messy problem with no clear solution. My preference is to shut the EDID reader back off again in the cable boxes but the people without a clue would never be able to figure out why the 720p channels suddenly stopped working the day the software is released.


Here is what an EDID file looks like to the cable box.

 

Sony Sony KDP-57WS655.doc 28k . file


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AndyHDTV in the national thread is asking everyone to email Fred Dressler at TWC, the Executive Vice President of Programming if you want more HD Channels.
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Since TWC and BHN negotiate programming together this applies to us.



Fred got mail form me


----------



## xteddyx

my cable box is messed up i was hopeing for some guidance buy you guys here


when doing any thing with the box it slow when i got to the menu it takes like 2 min from the button press till the menu comes up and same with rewind and fastfoward butttons happens on the remote and when you try to operate ch up and down on the acctual box


any ideas before i go down to sanford and get a new box


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, I have joined the HD-DVD camp with the purchase of a Toshiba HD-A1 yesterday. Traded in a bunch of DVDs at MovieStop and was able to come away with 6 HD-DVD for the price of one!! I bought _Apollo 13, Constantine, The Phantom of the Opera, Serenity, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow,_ and _Unforgiven_. I am impressed! Amazing picture quality, the best HD I've seen. Serenity and Sky Captain... look the best to me but the all look amazing. DVDs look really good as well so if the format fails I will still have a very good DVD player. Time will tell if I made the right choice but, either way I can now enjoy some great HD-DVD movies. I'd also rather be out only $500 if HD-DVD fails compared to $1000 if Blu-ray was to fail.


Barry,

Have you calibrated a display with an HD-A1 connected yet? I had to bump up the brightness about 13 notches (using the HDMI port) to get the black level right when compared to the 8300 on DVI. Just wondering if this was common with the HD-A1 out of the box to crush the blacks so much.


----------



## Barry928

Chris,


That sounds like the Toshiba is outputting PC video levels. I know that Lumagen has been releasing updates to send out an EDID profile so the Toshiba will allow BTB/WTW and the correct 422 color. You can try to load the software update from Toshiba but the only real fix I am aware of is the Lumagen scaler. The irony is the Lumagen costs more than a Blu-ray player.

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvd/product.asp?model=hd-a1


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my cable box is messed up i was hopeing for some guidance buy you guys here
> 
> 
> when doing any thing with the box it slow when i got to the menu it takes like 2 min from the button press till the menu comes up and same with rewind and fastfoward butttons happens on the remote and when you try to operate ch up and down on the acctual box
> 
> 
> any ideas before i go down to sanford and get a new box



If a reboot does not fix it then get a new one.


----------



## Suzook

Any chance of getting MTV HD?


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any chance of getting MTV HD?




Not likely. It seems like years since Brighthouse has added any new HD channels.


----------



## Barry928

That's what I was thinking the other day. We got ESPN HD last year and Universal HD this year so we are only picking up HD channels at a pace of one per year. All lawyers involved in these long negotiations should be restricted to watching VHS only until they reach an agreement.


----------



## HoOn

Hello Everyone!


I bought my first HDTV (Vizio L37) last night from Costco and I love it! I'm playing around with the 8300HD from BHN and I was wondering if there were any settings I should be changing. This thread is 108 pages and I just scratched the surface of it.


I am not sure if the box is setup correctly because when I set the Aspect Ratio to Widescreen 16:9 (TV Type) and Standard 4:3 (Pictures settings) I see black bars on the left and right of the screen. It seems that if I use the Standard 4:3 (TV Type) and Standard Stretch it looks better.


I am using HDMI btw. Is there a more advanced settings for the 8300HD that I can get to?


Thanks!


- JOhn


----------



## ClubSteeler

Are there both component and composite output jacks activated on the HD DVR box?


How many composite jacks are actually operational? The SD box has 2 sets but only 1 set are activated.


Is the RF Coax output activated also? What about SVIDEO out?


Before I switch to the HD box, I'd like to be sure that I can:

#1) Run component outputs to my HD TV, which would also use the audio outs from 1 set of composite outputs.


#2) Run a second set of composite outputs to my DVD recorder (standard def), preferably run SVIDEO with just composite audio.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hakemon

Is anyone else having delayed closed caption on the TNT-HD channel? It's as big as about 15 seconds...


I use the Pace 550, and have the Pace rendering the CC... (my TV won't do CC over Component)


----------



## nissmo

Is the UF v UCF game gonna be on TV?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the UF v UCF game gonna be on TV?



Looks like it will be on Sun Sports. Here is the entire UCF schedule w/broadcast info: http://ucfathletics.cstv.com/sports/...tbl-sched.html


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like it will be on Sun Sports. Here is the entire UCF schedule w/broadcast info: http://ucfathletics.cstv.com/sports/...tbl-sched.html



I followed this link and saw that 3 UCF games will be on CSTV! I'd never even heard of this channel until today, but I learned that the channel is carried by both sat. companies in the Orlando area. The whole Sunshine debacle, FSN, ESPN2HD, and now this....it really is sad that there is such a huge market for sports on tv, and of the hundreds of channels available, most of them are crap...Anyway, CSTV has link to email BHN regarding the addition of this channel in the line-up.


Jason


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I followed this link and saw that 3 UCF games will be on CSTV! I'd never even heard of this channel until today, but I learned that the channel is carried by both sat. companies in the Orlando area. The whole Sunshine debacle, FSN, ESPN2HD, and now this....it really is sad that there is such a huge market for sports on tv, and of the hundreds of channels available, most of them are crap...Anyway, CSTV has link to email BHN regarding the addition of this channel in the line-up.
> 
> 
> Jason



It is College Sports TV and is carried on channel 610, on DirecTV. It is a great channel, I am not big into football but watch it a lot in the winter time, for college hockey.


Your feelings are exactly my reason for dumping BHN and getting DirecTV. Their sports programing is about as bad as it gets. Not even carrying the local RSNs. It is nice seeing the Marlins games in HD.


----------



## nissmo

Yeah I got CSTV last week it's a great channel that covers a lot of C-USA, and other smaller conferences.


Thanks for the link loudo38, any ideas how to order the game? It looks like it's PayPerView.


Thanks!


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I got CSTV last week it's a great channel that covers a lot of C-USA, and other smaller conferences.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link loudo38, any ideas how to order the game? It looks like it's PayPerView.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No sure if you mean with DirecTV or not, but with DirecTV you need to purchase the Sports package and it comes with it. The sports package is all of the Regional RSN from around the country (Minus the Pro sports, which you have to buy the Pro sports packages, MLB, NHL etc) to get.


Not sure if BHN will carry it, if that is what you were asking.


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No sure if you mean with DirecTV or not, but with DirecTV you need to purchase the Sports package and it comes with it. The sports package is all of the Regional RSN from around the country (Minus the Pro sports, which you have to buy the Pro sports packages, MLB, NHL etc) to get.
> 
> 
> Not sure if BHN will carry it, if that is what you were asking.



Yeah I have BHN, I hope they carry it. Just wondering how much is DTV's sport package that includes that game?


----------



## loudo38

I see on the news tonight that BHN paid 1 million dollars for the name rights to the new UCF stadium. I find it hard to believe a cable company that is as weak in sports as their program line up is, that they would have any interest in paying that kind of money toward a sports complex.


It is great for the college though, and I see that BHN does carry CSTV on digital channel 554.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see on the news tonight that BHN paid 1 million dollars for the name rights to the new UCF stadium. I find it hard to believe a cable company that is as weak in sports as their program line up is, that they would have any interest in paying that kind of money toward a sports complex.
> 
> 
> It is great for the college though, and I see that BHN does carry CSTV on digital channel 554.



Huh...I had heard they were paying $1million a year for 15 years.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huh...I had heard they were paying $1million a year for 15 years.



Yeah, they can afford this but providing ESPN2 HD, the NFL Network, and FSN will bankrupt them.


----------



## Barry928

My guestimate has the 3 sports networks costing more than $1 million per year.


----------



## rolltide1017

I just recently switched to an HDMI cable from the 8300 (was using an HDMI to DVI cable) and I didn't realize that the 8300 would automatically turn on when the TV is powered on. So, the DVR turns on when it detects an HDMI signal, cool but, that mess up my Harmony remote. Problem is when I hit "watch TV" on the harmony remote it sends a power on signal to everything I need but, when the TV turns on the DVR automatically comes on and then turns off when the remote sends the "power on" command. Is there anyway to disable this auto on feature with HDMI, either in the 8300 SM or my TV's SM?


----------



## Barry928

Welcome to my world of remote control hell. Not only is the 8300 missing discrete on and off power commands but now the damn thing is "helping" us with this auto control. I am forced to use a power cord plugged into the back of the 8300 to sense the power status of the box and issue commands to power back ON.


Can you remove the 8300 power ON from the Watch TV macro?


----------



## jason_j_a

You can go thru the settings and tell the Harmony that the DVR does not have a power button and it won't send any power on or off commands to the DVR when it's included in an activity.


[edit]

From the main menu click on more options for the the HD DVR 8300HD device. Next click the "adjust power settings"

Then select the options that says "There are no power buttons on my current remote for my Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD."


This should prevent the harmony from sending any commands to the DVR for power on and off when entering and leaving the activities you have it involved with.



I did this same thing to my harmony when controlling th Xbox360 because I wanted to be able to turn on the Xbox 360 with the Media Center button because that causes it to boot straight into the media center instead of booting up to the Dashboard or game that it's in the tray like the default power on remote command does.


----------



## rolltide1017

Thanks for the help Jason.


I called tech support and he showed me how to set it up so that the remote doesn't send a power on command when entering the "watch TV" activity but, still sends a power off command when you hit the "OFF" button. Here are the steps to set this up if anyone else needs them:


1) Select the 8300 from the device list.

2) Go to "adjust power settings"

3) Select "I want to turn off this device when it's not in use"

4) Select "A button on the remote for On, and a different button for Off"

5) For the screen titled:Which command will pewer on your device? - Select "Use these infrared commands:" and make sure it is set to -None- (It will ask "no command was selected, are you sure?" click yes)

6) For the screen titled: Which command will Power Off your device? - Select "Use these infrared commands:" and set it to PowerToggle

7) Update your remote and you're good to go!


The remote will now not send a power on command at the start of the activity but, will still send a power off command when you hit the "OFF" button.


----------



## Ardynas

Hello,

I live in Merritt Island and have a panny TH-50PH9UK coming in next week. Thought I'd check with you folks and see what firmware we have on the SA8300HD (or if it differs from Orlando to MI). I'd like to upgrade my receiver to an A/V HDMI Receiver but was not sure if the HDMI from the box would handshake with the receiver.


I've done several searches but didn't find the info. I'd like to run my DVD and 8300 to an HDMI receiver but don't want to purchase a new receiver unless this is going to work. I've seen so much head banging over this and figured this was the place to ask.

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## barrygordon

I run one 8300 DVR to a Panny 42" 16x9. It is a pro model. The actual connector on the Panny is a DVI connection, just use a passive adapter cable. Audio comes off of the analog outputs of the 8300


I run 2 8300 DVR's to a DVDO VP30 scaler both via HDMI. In that case the audio is coming in on the HDMI cable, broken out at the scaler and sent to the audio processor. The video goes out the VP30 on an HDMI cable with a DVI connector on the other end since the PJ has a DVI connector. Hope that helps.


Where on Merritt island? I am 3.5 Miles N of the Pineda causeway.


----------



## Ardynas

Hi Barry,

Thanks for the reply. I'm several blocks south of 528 (off SR3). The errors I've been reading about occur when HDMI is connected from the 8300 directly to an A/V Receiver. The error is something like "Your TV is not HDCP compliant". I know updated firmware for the 8300 will fix this. Just wondering if it's made it to our area...


----------



## barrygordon

It is very dependent on the receiver which is acting as an HDMI repeater. As you point out the real issue is HDCP not HDMI. If the AV receiver is connected to the display AND if it is designed correctly it should forward the EDID data and the HDCP compliance info from the display to the signal source (8300). Two big caveats - Designed correctly, and the display having the compliance.


I am about 15 minutes due south of you. I was in your area about 2 hours ago, had to dop a form off at my insurance agent.


----------



## Unlucky Sven

Does anyone know who I can email to complain about incompetent and wrong cable tech support at brighthouse?


Edit: Brighthouse called me and basically said that some teleivion companies cable cards slots(JVC which I own) can recieve the baseball sports packages...and others(mitsubishi) can't. Eh, whatever someone will be out monday to fix the dissapearing channels.


----------



## Chad R

Any news on when we'll be able to add an external hard drive to the 8300? I desperately want some more storage space, but the last time I checked the software for the 8300 doesn't support extra hard drives.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there both component and composite output jacks activated on the HD DVR box?
> 
> 
> How many composite jacks are actually operational? The SD box has 2 sets but only 1 set are activated.
> 
> 
> Is the RF Coax output activated also? What about SVIDEO out?
> 
> 
> Before I switch to the HD box, I'd like to be sure that I can:
> 
> #1) Run component outputs to my HD TV, which would also use the audio outs from 1 set of composite outputs.
> 
> 
> #2) Run a second set of composite outputs to my DVD recorder (standard def), preferably run SVIDEO with just composite audio.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Since I am not getting any responses to which output jacks are activated on the explored HD DVR box, let me ask another question.


HDMI-out is active right? So I can run a HDMI cable directly to my TV's HDMI-in port.


Does HDMI carry audio and video or just video? I'm thinking if both then I can run the composite outs to my SD DVD recorder.


My main concern is that I don't know if the composite video out jack even works on a HD box. I know you need to use component at a minimum to view HD, but will SD channels still be viewable through the yellow composite video jack?


----------



## barrygordon

The HDMI cable caries both audio and video but is tempered by what the thing it is connected to reports as its capabilities. By tempered I mean the output will be restricted and sometimes turned off based upon what is reported. For example HDCP compliance. For example if it is reported that the display can not handle 1080i then the cable will never have 1080i video, the explorer will scale it. Now how good is the scaler in the explorer?


In my situation I use the HDMI cable for Video at all times. I use either the audio from the HDMI cable or rom the tos link outputs based upon how the firmware in my scaler is behaving. I have a sperate audio processor, and the PJ is a DVI connected HDCP compliant unit.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad R* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on when we'll be able to add an external hard drive to the 8300? I desperately want some more storage space, but the last time I checked the software for the 8300 doesn't support extra hard drives.



The last I had read was that there was a new software update that possibly might enable SATA. I haven't heard if anybody has had any luck with it or not. If anybody has, please let us know.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my situation I use the HDMI cable for Video at all times.



Do you ever run into recording problems? With the Fall TV season about to start, I'm going to have to swtich to component. I've found if 2 shows are recording at the same time with the display device turned off, turning the display device on (and establishing the HDMI connection between the device and the box) will often cause recordings to stop since it will always start on a different channel with the big "L" shaped black area.


----------



## barrygordon

AHHHH Yes that has happened to me. AND that explains IT!! Thanks for posting this tidbit


Now I wonder if the way to get the attention of the cablecos is to tell them that what just happened is theft of service (actually non delivery of service) and charge them a fee to be deducted from their bill until they correct it. If everyone did this and did it every time it happened maybe, just maybe ..... this is all because of a bug/design flaw that says change the channel when the hdmi connection is established (and show the black bars). Many times when I turn on my system (the DVR's feed a video processor over HDMI) what I get is a frozen picture, no audio and the black bars. I spent a lot of money for all digital pathing and do not wish to use component even if I am set up for it, but this may just cause me to do that.


----------



## BrandonJF

Yeah, I just pulled the HDMI cable off of the set my wife uses since she's lost recordings more than once this week.


Sometimes it would keep recording once I turned the display device on even thought it switched the channel, but if I ever switched off of that HDMI input without turning the "power" off of the cable box first, it would likely stop recording due to the interruption of the HDMI feed.


The HDMI interface on that box is just so buggy. If you don't have 2 shows recording at once, you're pretty safe. Otherwise, it's completely unreliable.


Not that there aren't also non-HDMI issues that caused lost/abbreviated recordings, too....


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you ever run into recording problems? With the Fall TV season about to start, I'm going to have to swtich to component. I've found if 2 shows are recording at the same time with the display device turned off, turning the display device on (and establishing the HDMI connection between the device and the box) will often cause recordings to stop since it will always start on a different channel with the big "L" shaped black area.



Good point. I never thought of that. I'll likely use component too. The quality is still superb from what I have seen.


Does the box have an activated SVIDEO output jack? That would be best to send to my DVD recorder.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Jason.
> 
> 
> I called tech support and he showed me how to set it up so that the remote doesn't send a power on command when entering the "watch TV" activity but, still sends a power off command when you hit the "OFF" button. Here are the steps to set this up if anyone else needs them:
> 
> 
> 1) Select the 8300 from the device list.
> 
> 2) Go to "adjust power settings"
> 
> 3) Select "I want to turn off this device when it's not in use"
> 
> 4) Select "A button on the remote for On, and a different button for Off"
> 
> 5) For the screen titled:Which command will pewer on your device? - Select "Use these infrared commands:" and make sure it is set to -None- (It will ask "no command was selected, are you sure?" click yes)
> 
> 6) For the screen titled: Which command will Power Off your device? - Select "Use these infrared commands:" and set it to PowerToggle
> 
> 7) Update your remote and you're good to go!
> 
> 
> The remote will now not send a power on command at the start of the activity but, will still send a power off command when you hit the "OFF" button.




Hmm... doing what the said to do (which was to say the remote has no power button) mine won't send any commands to the Xbox 360 when I enter or leave the activity. Even if click OFF. Did you try my method?


If that still doesn't work you could always "learn" the new command for ON and OFF and train it with some bogus IR command from some spare remote you have laying around.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The last I had read was that there was a new software update that possibly might enable SATA. I haven't heard if anybody has had any luck with it or not. If anybody has, please let us know.



I agree we really need this. I see that in HD we can only record 12 hours.


----------



## Barry928

No one in Central Florida has the software upgrade that enables the external SATA port. The customers in other markets with the new software report limited SATA funtionality with no trick play buffer ability.


----------



## barrygordon

I just ran a test. SA8300DVR HDMI to panasonic Plasma PDP 433 CMX using an Aurora A303-HDCP input card with DVI input. I started two recordings going. I left the DVR powered on and shut down the display several times (on-off, on-off, on-off...) At no time did I ever lose any of the recordings, nor did the SA8300 ever reboot. I am pretty sure we at BHN Central FL (Merritt Island) are on 1.8.112 passport software.


I need to try the same thing with the system in the Theater which is SA8300HD to iScan DVDO VP30 to BenqPE8700 projector. The VP30 is never turned "OFF" It does go to standby however. The same is true of the Projector. I wonder what the projector tells the VP30 (HDMI/DVI link) when it is in standby vs when it is powered up. Ideally it would always report as if it is powered up, or that it is in standby but is HDCP compliant, etc. The same question needs to be resolved for the VP30. What does it tell the SA8300 when it is powered vs. standby I assume it will pass the state of the PJ when it (the Vp30) is powered.


----------



## mike.cf

I hear from a pretty credible source that TWC has started negotiations with Setanta. This can mean the end of English Premier League Pay Per View matches and the beginning of season ticket programming. I don't have a timeframe. Like Barry says, it's in the hands of the lawyers.


----------



## Barry928

NFL Network wants $100 million from TWC.

http://www.thestate.com/mld/thestate...s/15247989.htm 


Looks more likely we will see ESPN2 HD and ESPNU.



Meanwhile, Santelle was more optimistic about ESPN2 high definition and ESPNU coming to Time Warner.


I really think we're close to making it happen, especially ESPN2 HD, and we're getting pretty close with ESPNU, Santelle said. I'll say anywhere from 30 to 60 days.


----------



## DyerUCF

argh, so I am having a problem with a denon AVR4306, I have a brand new panasonic 50' plasa 500u I think and I am trying to get the 8300HD box to run through the denon 4306. When the STB is pluged directly into the tv it works fine, though sometimes lose picture and have to unplug and replug in the cable. When I plug in the box to the 4306 all via HDMI I am get an error message saying that my tv is not HDCP compliant and that I need to use component. I have been trying to reach brighthouse but there generic phone support sucks here in orlando. I call scientific atlanta and they said that it is an issue of the HDMI version my box has and that I would need an update. They also said that level 1 support would probably not be able to help me and that I would need to be transfered to level 2.


Any one know anything about this update? Anyone know anything about this issue and know how to fix it so my new 2000.00 dollar receiver isnt just something nice to look at?


Also does any one know how to contact level 2 support? Becouse when I called BHN they said it doesnt exist.



Thanx a ton


----------



## Barry928

Did you call Denon and ask them why your new $2K receiver will not properly pass the HDCP handshake? Don't waste your time yelling at Brighthouse. They cannot fix the problem without software from SA and the new software is still being tested to see if it causes more problems than it fixes.


----------



## DyerUCF

SA said the update is out and that its upto brighthouse to fix it. From all the reading I have done it is not denons problem, it is the STB that is having the problem.


----------



## Barry928

Yes the stb is responsible for the copyright protection being enforced. If it does not see the handshake it shuts off the digital video. The Denon is blocking that handshake from reaching the stb. SA is trying to work around that problem but Denon is a contributing factor. The next software update from SA is no small deal and requires the entire headend and all customers to change over making it difficult to go backwards. I understand their caution but if you want to yell. Go for it.


----------



## DyerUCF

So what are my options? Just deal with it for the time being? Any idea on when the update will go out?


----------



## Barry928

No idea when the update will go out which is why I mentioned Denon. Contact them and see if they have a software update for the receiver. The other unpleasant option is to become a beta tester for BHN but that would require your 8300 to be without any guide data and your previous recordings could be lost.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DyerUCF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what are my options? Just deal with it for the time being? Any idea on when the update will go out?



Not sure if your setup *requires* using HDMI through the Receiver (switching multiple sources?), but consider going HDMI direct to the TV. Or switch over to component.


The promise of HDMI is wonderful (reduced cabling), but it sounds like various manufacturers' interpretations of the standard and the HDCP issues are making it a lost cause.


You'll feel like you're missing out on some visual quality by going component, but you'll regain sanity by not cursing your rig, IMHO.


----------



## Ardynas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ardynas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Barry,
> 
> The errors I've been reading about occur when HDMI is connected from the 8300 directly to an A/V Receiver. The error is something like "Your TV is not HDCP compliant". I know updated firmware for the 8300 will fix this. Just wondering if it's made it to our area...



I suppose thats the answer I was looking for earler. So this firmware is not capable of the HDCP handshake with HDMI receiver switches.


Are there "any" known HDMI receivers that currently work with this 8300 firmware? Doesn't look like this is a good time to upgrade my A/V Receiver.


----------



## byrneij




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike.cf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear from a pretty credible source that TWC has started negotiations with Setanta. This can mean the end of English Premier League Pay Per View matches and the beginning of season ticket programming. I don't have a timeframe. Like Barry says, it's in the hands of the lawyers.



The Pay-Per-View option has already been discontinued. Setanta have locked up the Saturday 7:30AM and 10:00AM time slots and the rest are shared with FSC ( www.soccertv.com ). Does anyone have any idea how long the TWC/Setanta negotiation will take? I have already emailed the TWC person; I may have to switch to directtv, but the initial HD DVR outlay is stalling me.


----------



## Barry928

The issue of hdmi repeater compatibility is now part of the research phase when buying a receiver. It is possible someone could have the cable stb start working but the new HD DVD bought 6 months from now does not handshake. My personal video switcher is a HDCP regenerator instead of a repeater so I do not have any of the handshake issues. It would be helpful if people post the make and model of their receiver and indicate if the hdmi switching works or not with the current bhn software.


The bigger issue with hdmi on next gen. receivers is the availability of hdmi 1.3 chips. It looks like the supply will be short and not appear in production until 2007. Make sure your receiver has multichannel analog inputs so you will be able to hear the new hi res audio formats coming out called DTS HD and Dolby Tru HD. Without a 1.3 hdmi chip the analog path is the only way this will work.


----------



## obie_fl

The Anthem Statement D2 and I assume it's little brother the AVM-50 works with the 8300HD. I suppose the display also comes into play but the Anthem is working fine with the 8300HD here for me. The only connection between the D2 and 8300 is the HDMI cable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The bigger issue with hdmi on next gen. receivers is the availability of hdmi 1.3 chips. It looks like the supply will be short and not appear in production until 2007. Make sure your receiver has multichannel analog inputs so you will be able to hear the new hi res audio formats coming out called DTS HD and Dolby Tru HD. Without a 1.3 hdmi chip the analog path is the only way this will work.



Not true...HDMI 1.1 can handle LPCM output by the new players. I have been using the new audio codecs (DD+ and TrueHD) with HDMI 1.1 just fine. HDMI 1.3 is only needed if you want to decode in your receiver. The only format offering the new audio codecs at this point in time is HD DVD and due to the way they are authored will likely always be decoded in the player instead of the receiver. AFAIK there are no plans to add the new audio formats to broadcast, which leaves blu-ray which is anyones guess at this point what Sony is going to do, if anything with the new audio codecs.


----------



## Barry928

Am I mis reading the specification for hdmi 1.3?

http://www.hdmi.org/consumer/faq.asp#q3_3 


I am under the impression you need the 1.3 chip to transport Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio to your receiver do to copyright restrictions. For uncompressed Master audio I am under the impression my choices are decode to analog at the source or transport to the processor for decode via hdmi 1.3.


quote:

HDMI 1.3 adds additional support for new lossless digital surround audio formats Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio. Additionally, most existing HDMI sources can output any compressed stream, and the newer sources can output uncompressed 6-channel, 96kHz audio from a DVD-Audio disk.

quote:


----------



## barrygordon

Not to be too cynical, the real thing version 1.3 brings forward is two more years of things not working together no matter what the HDMI paundits say.


I had to laugh when I read the document Barry referenced, especially the section on compliance testing!


----------



## obie_fl

Barry you are leaving out one very important option, decoding in the player and outputting digital LPCM via HDMI. For the HD DVD player the options from best to worse for the new codecs are:

HDMI (Decoded in the player and output as full resolution digital LPCM)

Analog 5.1 (Again decoded in the player and output as analog)

S/PDIF (Decoded by the player and output as a re-encoded 1.5M DTS bitstream)


HDMI 1.3 adds the transport of the actual DD+, TrueHD or DTS-MA bitstream and of course the surround processor would also have to support the new codecs. But you can enjoy full resolution DD+ and TrueHD in digital format over HDMI1.1 today, it just has to be decoded in the player. Blu-Ray has muddied the issue as they didn't mandate the new audio codecs in the player. To date the Blu-Ray releases have mostly raw LPCM audio on them and the Samsung player does not decode the new formats.


----------



## obie_fl

BarryG I need to have you over to hear and see the D2. I've been on the road so haven't been home much. I've actually been pleasantly surprised by the compatibility of the D2 with the 8300HD, Toshiba HD DVD, and my Pioneer 79AVi all connected via HDMI only. I was expecting all kind of headaches but it is working very well at this point.


----------



## barrygordon

obie_fl,


Are you referring to the Bravo D2? the Toshiba TDP D2 ?? something else ?? I am confused


----------



## Barry928

I thought digital LPCM was limited to 2 channels.


----------



## obie_fl

BarryG Anthem Statement D2 it is an HDMI Pre/Pro with integrated Gennum scaler.


Barry From the HDMI site


> Quote:
> HDMI supports standard, enhanced, or high-definition video, plus multi-channel digital audio on a single cable. It transmits all ATSC HDTV standards and supports *8-channel, 192kHz, uncompressed digital audio* and all currently-available compressed formats (such as Dolby Digital and DTS), HDMI 1.3 adds additional support for new lossless digital audio formats Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD with bandwidth to spare to accommodate future enhancements and requirements.



You may be thinking of TrueHD currently being limited to 2 channel by the Toshiba player. Beta firmware is out that enables full 5.1 TrueHD on the Toshiba. Hopefully it will be released soon.

DD+ does do 5.1 in the current firmware....it is just TrueHD that is currently limited to 2 channel.


----------



## FlasHBurN

I am having a strange problem with my SA 8300. On live and recorded shows there is a faint horizontal line of disturbance scrolling upwards on my screen, it takes about 3 seconds to complete one cycle.


If I pause something, the bar continues to scroll. It happens at all resolutions and only with the cable box. Also if I detach the "Cable In" coax then the line stops. It just started doing this today, after having the box for a year or so. Has anyone seen something like this before, and is there anything I can do to fix it other than replacing the box?


----------



## Barry928

Classic ground hum bar.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Why would this all of a sudden start to happen? What can I do about it?


----------



## Barry928

Something changed in the ground potential. Check your main ground wire at the utility entrance. You can throw some money at the problem and make it go away fast.

http://www.markertek.com/SearchProdu...ff=0&sort=prod


----------



## FlasHBurN

Well, I live at an apartment complex, so I am pretty sure I don't have access to that.


----------



## Barry928

Do you have your coax passing through a surge protector before the cable box?


Did all your neighbors also get the hum bar?


----------



## FlasHBurN

It is just going directly from the wall to my cable box.


I don't know/talk to any of my neighbors, so I don't know.


----------



## Barry928

Well, you could try a BHN service call to see if they screwed up their ground or just buy the Jensen.


----------



## FlasHBurN

What is the full name of the Jensen product? The link you provided doesn't work for me.


----------



## Barry928

Jensen VRD-1FF IsoMax Digital RF Isolator


Markertek.com had it listed for $49.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Well I just tried my cable box again, and it went away. Hopefully that was just a temporary problem.


----------



## Barry928

I found a few reference charts for the new formats.


http://www.dolby.com/images/products...able_800px.jpg 


http://www.emedialive.com/articles/r...rticleid=11397


----------



## Ardynas

Does anyone have a link to all of the BHN HD stations that are available. I've got the HD package... well, I told them I wanted what I could get anyway. Using the SA8300HD


Thanks,

Rod


----------



## Barry928

BHN Channel Lineups

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx


----------



## Ardynas

Thanks Barry.


----------



## nissmo

Still no word on if BHN carring the UCF-UF game. I emailed SunSports, and they have no idea.


----------



## bgall

It's on the UCF schedule as airing on the sun sports PPV channel, so I guess you're gonna have to pay extra to see it


----------



## nissmo

what channel # is that?


----------



## bgall

I think they have a channel in the peg called SunPPV but I do not see it on their website


here is a release http://www.sunsportstv.com/news.jhtm...ew&news.id=321


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what channel # is that?



I think it is 530.


----------



## Ardynas

I received my Panny 509UK yesterday and it appears to be in perfect condition. The only thing I'm concerned about is that when I turn the monitor on from the remote, part of the screen is blacked out. If I switch to another channel or come back to that channel, it immediately goes away and is not to be seen again until I power it up again. I also once got a message that "Your TV is not HDCP Compliant".


When I turn the TV off, the sound goes off shortly after, which is buggy since the sound is coming straight out of the 8300 to my A/V receiver. I tried to hook up component cable and that gave me a no signal on the TV when I selected the other inputs. Looks like my 8300HD has some real issues. Have another box coming thursday.


Here is a picture of the screen at startup. Don't mind the PQ, slow shutter speed on SD zoomed.

Picture at startup


----------



## Barry928

These are all known issues with this version of software in the 8300.


----------



## Ardynas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are all known issues with this version of software in the 8300.



Thanks Barry,

Since I've got the Cable guy coming out tomorrow night, anything I can ask him to correct any of this? The HDMI and Component are both supposed to work to my understanding. At least maybe I can get a box where the component output works. I tried it on two TV's and neither got signals.


Still a little baffled about getting the HDCP error when I'm going directly to my monitor.











Rod


----------



## Barry928

The component output works if you unplug the hdmi. We always install the DVI blade in the industrial panasonics do to the problems with hdmi and also because it was required to 1:1 pixel map with an external scaler.


----------



## Gator5000e

Interesting note, HDBeat has just stated that CinemaxHD will be showing all 6 Star Wars films in HD starting in November. Wish BHN or Direct would pick it up along with StarzHD. Here is the link:

http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/17/all...-hd/1#c1940326


----------



## twartacus

I played on that site a bit (thanks for sharing); It also says that "TWC" should be getting ESPN2HD soon along with ESPN-U.


We'll see...


----------



## obie_fl

CinemaxHD and StarzHD are the top picks on my list too, especially if they are packaged like HBO-HD and ShowtimeHD. Since I'm not a huge sports fan I wish they would break the HD ESPNs off into a separate package. Some how I suspect this bundling is more of ABC/Disney's doing then BHN.


----------



## Barry928

This is the main negotiation point in the contract for NFL network. TWC/BHN wants to setup a sports package so just the customers who want the service can buy the tier. This is why ESPN HD took so long and ended up forcing TWC/BHN to charge all customers for the sports channel.


----------



## Ardynas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The component output works if you unplug the hdmi. We always install the DVI blade in the industrial panasonics do to the problems with hdmi and also because it was required to 1:1 pixel map with an external scaler.



Barry,

Have you noticed any noticeable PQ difference between HDMI and Component from the 8300? Though I didn't do any extensive testing, the HD quality appears to me to be identical.


----------



## Barry928

It really depends on the display. Some displays route the analog component signals through some rather nasty processing boards and others do a good job with analog. The reason I ask people to go through the trouble is because when you have a digital rgb signal and you ask the cable box to convert that to analog YUV then ask the display to convert it back to digital rgb the D to A then A to D can degrade the visual.


----------



## SirJMark

Greetings fellow Floridians. I've been searching for a reply all morning, but have been unable to find it so I apologize if this has been answered before.


I had a SA 3250HD installed yesterday to replace the Pace box because BHN told me they would provide a non-DVR box with HDMI connectivity. Silly me for accepting anything BHN says as accurate. Anyway, I now find I have to buy an adapter for my HDMI cable. BHN alleges I need a DVI-I adapter, but on examination, it sure appears to be a DVI-D outlet based on the lack of pins on either side of the ground pin.


Any constructive input would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Mark


Ps... connecting to a 50A2000, vey happy with it!


----------



## Barry928

DVI-D is correct. DVI male single link to hdmi female is what you need. DVI-I is for both analog and digital. Analog would break copyright so that is very wrong. I will say something to BHN about the incorrect info. HDMI is only available on the 8300. All other HD boxes are DVI.


Ram Electronics has one for 24.59
http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/D...pt.html#fmhdmi


----------



## SirJMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVI-D is correct. DVI male single link to hdmi female is what you need. DVI-I is for both analog and digital. Analog would break copyright so that is very wrong. I will say something to BHN about the incorrect info. HDMI is only available on the 8300. All other HD boxes are DVI.
> 
> 
> Ram Electronics has one for 24.59
> http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/D...pt.html#fmhdmi



Thanks Barry, this was exactly the confirmation I needed. I'll probably get this: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= from monoprice... where I got my three-foot HDMI cable for about $10!


Thanks again


----------



## obie_fl

SirJMark you be would better off just getting a new HDMI - DVI cable . Not only a better more clean connection but cheaper to boot. Monoprice may even take your old cable back.


----------



## SirJMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SirJMark you be would better off just getting a new HDMI - DVI cable . Not only a better more clean connection but cheaper to boot. Monoprice may even take your old cable back.



Good catch obie. Thanks. I shall do that.


----------



## Barry928

We have actually had bandwidth problems when using adapters on cables over 3 meters at 1080p.60


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *byrneij* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Pay-Per-View option has already been discontinued. Setanta have locked up the Saturday 7:30AM and 10:00AM time slots and the rest are shared with FSC ( www.soccertv.com ). Does anyone have any idea how long the TWC/Setanta negotiation will take? I have already emailed the TWC person; I may have to switch to directtv, but the initial HD DVR outlay is stalling me.





I am in the same boat Not even having the option is weighing heavily on my decision making process. The only reason i stay with BHN is because the have HD locals the minute Directv has that for our area Im gone to Setanta.


----------



## avNeophyte

D* does have Orlando HD locals. Are you in a different DMA?


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avNeophyte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D* does have Orlando HD locals. Are you in a different DMA?



im in brevard county east of OC but we get the orlando stations. This must be a recent thing as i checked a few weeks ago online and they werent available. My next question would be if i wanted to see the dolphins on sunday ticket would i get to see all the games.


We only had them 2 or 3 times last year.


----------



## avNeophyte

You would be able to see all of their Sunday afternoon games on Sunday Ticket. Games at other times would be available on different channels.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avNeophyte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would be able to see all of their Sunday afternoon games on Sunday Ticket. Games at other times would be available on different channels.




thats good news. I wasnt sure how that worked because we didnt get the dolphins numerous times last year because we were in the Jags secondary market


----------



## property33

When does D*'s contract with NFL/NFL Ticket expire? I don't know, I just like BHN or at least a hard cable line coming into my house, it's more reliable. Would be nice if BHN/other cable companies would try to get NFL Ticket back........


----------



## Barry928

D* extended their exclusive contract to 2010 by paying the NFL 700 million a year.


NFL contract recap from 2005
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...2005Apr19.html 


No company other than D* has ever run NFL ST. The NFL basically screwed the cable companies over by promising them they'd be able to buy in after the initial contract ended.


----------



## skarusty12

Hey guys... I've been having trouble downloading EPG/TVGOS data via Bright House Networks since around April, and I was wondering if any of you had experienced the same. I only ask because I called Pioneer (the manufaturer of my DVR) about the issue at hand, and they insisted that Bright House has been having trouble with allowing the transfer of EPG/TVGOS data to many of its customers, and that they had no idea when the problem would be solved.


Oh, and I live south of Melbourne, near Palm Bay.


Thank you guys, and I look forward to your responses! :^)


----------



## wegan

Concerning the NFL games, most local games are blacked out on ST because you can receive them on local Channels (Ota or now on D* locals). I received most all of Dolphins games last year but there were 1-3 games where I didn't get a dolphins game. I think it was when the dolphins came on the same time as the Jags and our local stations opted to show the Jag game instead of the Fins. But the blackout was still in effect on D* because other locals were showing the fins still, just not in our area. Not sure if this was slip on D* or what, not a fins fan so didn't worry about it.


----------



## thericky

Not sure if this has been asked recently... any hope of FoodHD making its way onto the BHN lineup any time soon?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked recently... any hope of FoodHD making its way onto the BHN lineup any time soon?



Send all HD programming requests to
[email protected]


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wegan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Concerning the NFL games, most local games are blacked out on ST because you can receive them on local Channels (Ota or now on D* locals). I received most all of Dolphins games last year but there were 1-3 games where I didn't get a dolphins game. I think it was when the dolphins came on the same time as the Jags and our local stations opted to show the Jag game instead of the Fins. But the blackout was still in effect on D* because other locals were showing the fins still, just not in our area. Not sure if this was slip on D* or what, not a fins fan so didn't worry about it.



Being able to see all the Dolphins games and maybe a couple of other 'obscure' games is the main reason I'm flirting with getting D*, just for that. I'd keep BHN probably. I'm not sure I can justify the expense to even myself much less the wife though. Since we're in the Jags secondary market (Ocoee/Orlando) I usually have to go to a sports bar to see them, though not ALL the time.


It might be neat to get the extra HD channels as well but I'm hoping BHN starts moving forward a little faster in adding those......


----------



## PerfectCr

Barry,

I have not been following this thread so excuse me if this has already been asked. A while back I received the updated firmware that fixed the Dolby Digital dropout problem when two shows started to record. The box would only allow PCM audio then.


I received the new firmware from you a few months ago (thanks!). The new firmware fixed this issue, but still, even with the new firmware, when two shows record, Dolby Digital is disabled and I must go through the settings menu to enable DD output again.


Is there a "final" firmware that fixes this issue once and for all? Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

We are all waiting for new software to fix the very annoying DD audio problem. My guess is 95% of BHN viewers are listening to pro-logic and think the DD is on. Every night when I start my viewing I check the DD status on my audio processor.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are all waiting for new software to fix the very annoying DD audio problem. My guess is 95% of BHN viewers are listening to pro-logic and think the DD is on. Every night when I start my viewing I check the DD status on my audio processor.



Thank you for the update Barry. A friend of mine recently got a HDTV, receiver and the works. I let him know about this problem. On my receiver I can immediately tell when DD5.1 is not enabled. I usually have to change this once a day.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are all waiting for new software to fix the very annoying DD audio problem. My guess is 95% of BHN viewers are listening to pro-logic and think the DD is on. Every night when I start my viewing I check the DD status on my audio processor.



I had a new audio glitch this weekend. When the Digital Audio Out was set to "Dolby Digital" then no audio whatsoever was making it to my receiver. Switched to "Two Channel" got audio. Back to Dolby Digital, no audio.


Rebooted the 8300 and still had to power cycle my receiver to get audio again.


It was very strange.


----------



## raymac

Just got a Samsung LN-S3241D LCD for the bedroom. Have an 8300 hooked up to it through an HDMI cable from Tiger Direct. The picture is beautiful, but I have no sound. Switched to component input and audio cables and the audio is fine.


I must be missing something. Is there any setup in 8300 I have to do?


Help!


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got a Samsung LN-S3241D LCD for the bedroom. Have an 8300 hooked up to it through an HDMI cable from Tiger Direct. The picture is beautiful, but I have no sound. Switched to component input and audio cables and the audio is fine.
> 
> 
> I must be missing something. Is there any setup in 8300 I have to do?
> 
> 
> Help!



If you want sound through HDMI I believe you need to change the Audio output settings in the 8300 settings menu to HDMI Out.


----------



## raymac

The only audio settings I see for the 8300 are Dolby Digital (selected) and two channel.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only audio settings I see for the 8300 are Dolby Digital (selected) and two channel.



Hmm, Barry will have to confirm, but you might have older firmware installed.


----------



## Barry928

That's odd you have picture over hdmi but no hdmi selection in the audio settings menu. That menu does change to add and drop the hdmi option based on if the 8300 detects an hdmi audio connection. Try the basics first like powering the 8300 off and on with the display powered on and the hdmi input showing the 8300 to see if the 8300 senses the display audio connection and enables the hdmi audio setting so you can choose it in the menu.


Can you confirm your software is 1.8.112?


----------



## raymac

I do have 1.8.112.


When I tried it again today, everything worked. Good audio and video through HDMI.


I have no idea what the fix was. I turned off the 8300, disconnected the component cables and audio cables, hooked up the HDMI cable, turned on the 8300. The picture was perfect, went to audio settings and HDMI was there. Selected HDMI and there it was.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Barry928

Ray


Thanks for the happy ending post.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Any idea when Howard Stern On Demand *HD* channel will be available? I heard that some markets already have it.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea when Howard Stern On Demand *HD* channel will be available? I heard that some markets already have it.



BHN/Orange County/Ocoee/Orlando/etc. has it on 117, has been for quite a while. ZIP 34761


----------



## SirJMark

Does anyone know if this feature of the 3250HD is available here in CFla? I just had two techs tell me it wasn't available even though I had a SA Setup Wizard booklet which they took away. I wanted to go in and select passthrough mode for my DVI connection. I cannot.


I'm really getting frustrated with the lack of knowledge with these folks.


Thanks


----------



## Barry928

There is no setup wizard in the passport software. Your booklet was showing SARA software. Can you select all the resolutions from the output menu?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Hi, I have some questions about HD and BHN in Orlando, and this seems like the place to ask. If there's a better place to get these answers, please let me know.


I currently have Dish SD programming and I'm pretty happy. I want to switch to HD and am considering switching to Dish, DirecTV or BHN. I know a fair amount about satellite technology, compression, etc., so hopefully these questions aren't too stupid.


(1) Is it possible to get a digital-only version of BHN and still get all the channels? I ask this because I've heard that the analog picture is poor (which I remember from my cable days 10 years ago), and I'm ok with having a box next to each TV.


(2) With the digital channels, what is the compression scheme? MPEG-4? MPEG-2? Both, with perhaps SD in MPEG-2 and HD in MPEG-4? And if some of the HD channels are still switching from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4, when will the conversion be complete?


(3) What type of cable needs to be run through the house? I've got limited runs of RG6. (Did I remember the name correctly? It's whatever satellite requires.) But I've got even more of the original cable (whatever they used to run 20 years ago) running to each room.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Barry928

(1) Is it possible to get a digital-only version of BHN and still get all the channels? I ask this because I've heard that the analog picture is poor (which I remember from my cable days 10 years ago), and I'm ok with having a box next to each TV.

Yes.



(2) With the digital channels, what is the compression scheme? MPEG-4? MPEG-2? Both, with perhaps SD in MPEG-2 and HD in MPEG-4? And if some of the HD channels are still switching from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4, when will the conversion be complete?

The HD channels do not have any additional compression added beyond what the network applies at uplink. The SD channels do have compression and I believe it is statistical multiplexing. The compression level is still much better than satellite.




(3) What type of cable needs to be run through the house? I've got limited runs of RG6. (Did I remember the name correctly? It's whatever satellite requires.) But I've got even more of the original cable (whatever they used to run 20 years ago) running to each room.


RG6 is prefered for digital but the RG59 will be OK downstream of the amp the cable installer adds to the system.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## DoubleACL

Can just the BHN native cable (without the cable box) be used as an input to LCD Widescreens, such as the Westinghouse LTV-37w2?


----------



## SirJMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no setup wizard in the passport software. Your booklet was showing SARA software. Can you select all the resolutions from the output menu?



No, I have no output menu, no Picture Format menu.


----------



## Barry928

Can someone with a 3250HD running in front of them guide us through the menus for HD resolutions?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DoubleACL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can just the BHN native cable (without the cable box) be used as an input to LCD Widescreens, such as the Westinghouse LTV-37w2?



Coax direct is analog only. Coax with a CableCard is all channels but no guide or PPV or VOD. There is no QAM in the clear.


----------



## DoubleACL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DoubleACL
> 
> Can just the BHN native cable (without the cable box) be used as an input to LCD Widescreens, such as the Westinghouse LTV-37w2?



There is an coax antenna input so I was assuming that it would accept analog inputs; not sure what QAM in the clear means.


----------



## Barry928

Digital channels without encryption.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN/Orange County/Ocoee/Orlando/etc. has it on 117, has been for quite a while. ZIP 34761



I even bolded it to avoid confusion. I am talking about the *High Definition* Howard Stern On Demand station. We only have the SD version currently.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

HappyFunBoater: (1) Is it possible to get a digital-only version of BHN and still get all the channels? ...

Barry928: Yes.
HappyFunBoater: That's great. So just to be clear, each channel in the analog range has a duplicate digital channel? So the only reason to watch the analog channels is if I want a TV without a box? BTW, is analog a worse picture, as I've heard?

HappyFunBoater: With the digital channels, what is the compression scheme? MPEG-4? MPEG-2?

Barry928: The HD channels do not have any additional compression added beyond what the network applies at uplink. The SD channels do have compression and I believe it is statistical multiplexing. The compression level is still much better than satellite.
HappyFunBoater: Hmm. The MPEG encoding occurs at the uplink? I thought the uplink was typically uncompressed. I know the satellite vendors apply various MPEG levels, so I expected BHN to work the same. Hmm. Well, I guess that's great news.
One last question. I'm a customer of Dish, and am considering moving to BHN. Does BHN have any deals to attrack satellite customers?


Thanks,

TT


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I even bolded it to avoid confusion. I am talking about the *High Definition* Howard Stern On Demand station. We only have the SD version currently.




Isn't Howard Stern one of those people you would rather NOT see in High Definition???


----------



## Barry928

HappyFunBoater: (1) Is it possible to get a digital-only version of BHN and still get all the channels? ...

Barry928: Yes.
HappyFunBoater: That's great. So just to be clear, each channel in the analog range has a duplicate digital channel? So the only reason to watch the analog channels is if I want a TV without a box? BTW, is analog a worse picture, as I've heard?

Yes the SD digitals are a duplicate of the analog.

Analog is a plus and a minus. The plus is no compression and the minus is more noise. Analog with good signal strength looks nice but I prefer the cleaner digital.



HappyFunBoater: With the digital channels, what is the compression scheme? MPEG-4? MPEG-2?

Barry928: The HD channels do not have any additional compression added beyond what the network applies at uplink. The SD channels do have compression and I believe it is statistical multiplexing. The compression level is still much better than satellite.
HappyFunBoater: Hmm. The MPEG encoding occurs at the uplink? I thought the uplink was typically uncompressed. I know the satellite vendors apply various MPEG levels, so I expected BHN to work the same. Hmm. Well, I guess that's great news.


This is why HD on Satellite looks so bad because the network compresses the video and then Satellite compresses it again. Uncompressed HD has a data rate of 1.5Gbs. At this data rate 1 uncompressed channel would consume 75 HD channels on BHN or 150 HD channels on Satellite.


One last question. I'm a customer of Dish, and am considering moving to BHN. Does BHN have any deals to attrack satellite customers?


Thanks,

TT

Yes, you can get a great deal as a current Satellite customer. Send me your email and I will hook you up.


----------



## DoubleACL

I know this question is not up to par with the other high tech stuff, but I'm just trying to figure out if a TV I'm considering purchasing will work with analog cable signal (coax).


The LCD TV (Westinghouse LTV-37w2) shows a coax input connection marked as "antenna". Can this also be used for CATV coax cable?


Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

Yes, the westinghouse antenna input supports analog cable tv. It also includes a ATSC digital tuner for off air HDTV.


----------



## BruceAlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone with a 3250HD running in front of them guide us through the menus for HD resolutions?



Push the "settings" button on the remote or the front of the unit. Next press the "A" triangle button ("More Settings") on the remote. Third item down, just below "Aspect Ratio" is "Output Formats". My 3250HD includes 480i, 480p, 730p, and 1080i. The box as delivered from BHN was set to only 1080i.


These settings show up on my 3250HD when using a component cable. As soon as I switch away from the component cable, the "Output Formats" menu item is not available. The box outputs everything in 1080i. This must be the only mode the Westinghouse monitor returns.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for confirming the output settings menu structure is the same on the 3250. The reason your display is receiving 1080i only via hdmi is because Westinghouse incorrectly programmed the EDID file to report to the 3250 that it only supports 1080i. I would love it if you called Westinghouse to complain and insisted on new software to replace the EDID file.


----------



## BruceAlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming the output settings menu structure is the same on the 3250. The reason your display is receiving 1080i only via hdmi is because Westinghouse incorrectly programmed the EDID file to report to the 3250 that it only supports 1080i. I would love it if you called Westinghouse to complain and insisted on new software to replace the EDID file.



Is there a freeware program that I can run to download EDID file? I have access to laptop PCs that support DVI. It would be nice to the actual file in support.


The Westinghouse has 2 DVI ports and one HDMI port. I currently use none of them. I plan to use them in the future for a high-def DVD player once the price gets reasonable.


----------



## Barry928

Here is the utility I use to capture the EDID file.

 

moninfo.zip 177.3583984375k . file


----------



## BruceAlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the utility I use to capture the EDID file.



I will bring home a laptop this weekend and give it a run.

Thanks!


----------



## BruceAlan

I ran the moninfo program on my Westinghouse LVM-42w2 monitor. I did not get the results I expected. With my limited knowledge, everything looks normal. Here are the modes and timings supported (the entire EDID file is attached):

Timing recommendation #1.... 1920x1080 at 60Hz

Modeline................ "1920x1080" 138.500 1920 1968 2000 2080 1080 1082 1087 1111 +hsync -vsync

Timing recommendation #2.... 1280x720 at 60Hz

Modeline................ "1280x720" 74.250 1280 1390 1430 1650 720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync

Timing recommendation #3.... 720x480 at 60Hz

Modeline................ "720x480" 27.000 720 736 798 858 480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync


Standard timings supported

640 x 480 at 60Hz - IBM VGA

720 x 480 at 60Hz - Westinghouse

1280 x 720 at 60Hz - Westinghouse

1920 x 1080 at 60Hz - Westinghouse


Given the above, I would have expected 3250HD to provide the "Output Formats" with at least 3 options. Makes me wonder if there something wrong with what is sent back from the monitor?... or the way the 3250 software was designed?

 

Westinghouse LVM-42w2.txt 3.5537109375k . file


----------



## Barry928

This stuff is not easy to get right and most displays have some type of problem. I blamed the set top box software at first but then learned later on it was the displays fault and Atpiv did nothing more than switch on the EDID file reader when BHN switched from 1.8.103 to .112. I had the luxury of using a Lumagen scaler which also had an initial EDID problem but the programmer (Patrick) who writes the code for Lumagen changed the EDID file 3 or 4 times until every resolution worked with my SA8300.


Here is one of the early EDID test files from my Lumagen to compare.

 

Lumagen EDID with 480i.doc 32.5k . file


----------



## tomorrowsretail

Hello,

I have been reading this message board for what seems like forever but had a question that no one else has been able to answer. This thread usually has people that know whats going on. I know its not directly related to HD programming but does involve the HD box here in the Orlando (Well, deland) area.

Will CFL BHN ever offer the software on the HD boxes to allow caller ID from Digital phone to be displayed on the TV? I know Tampabay is offering it, and best I can figure everything is in Tampa first, then follows to our area. Is this true? Can we expect this feature down the road?


Thanks for your time.

Tim


----------



## PerfectCr

Do any of you ever get Universal HD to work right? Constant audio and video skipping and half the time it's not even in HD, it's 4:3. What's the deal with this channel, esp. during the US Open!?!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomorrowsretail* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been reading this message board for what seems like forever but had a question that no one else has been able to answer. This thread usually has people that know whats going on. I know its not directly related to HD programming but does involve the HD box here in the Orlando (Well, deland) area.
> 
> Will CFL BHN ever offer the software on the HD boxes to allow caller ID from Digital phone to be displayed on the TV? I know Tampabay is offering it, and best I can figure everything is in Tampa first, then follows to our area. Is this true? Can we expect this feature down the road?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Tim



I don't have an answer reguarding the caller id feature but in general the Tampa market does test new features first. The trickle down to Orlando is not automatic because the two markets run different software. Tampa is on the SARA software from SA and Orlando uses the Passport software from Aptiv. Both markets are planning to drop all current software and switch to MDN. I wish they could somehow make a deal with Tivo.


If you are interested in the new software rolling out across the nation for testing here is an article that was posted in the national thread. You can see that BHN is testing MDN with OCAP in Indianapolis.

http://www.cedmagazine.com/article/C...dustryid=43679


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceAlan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ran the moninfo program on my Westinghouse LVM-42w2 monitor. I did not get the results I expected. With my limited knowledge, everything looks normal. Here are the modes and timings supported (the entire EDID file is attached):
> 
> Timing recommendation #1.... 1920x1080 at 60Hz
> 
> Modeline................ "1920x1080" 138.500 1920 1968 2000 2080 1080 1082 1087 1111 +hsync -vsync
> 
> Timing recommendation #2.... 1280x720 at 60Hz
> 
> Modeline................ "1280x720" 74.250 1280 1390 1430 1650 720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync
> 
> Timing recommendation #3.... 720x480 at 60Hz
> 
> Modeline................ "720x480" 27.000 720 736 798 858 480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync
> 
> 
> Standard timings supported
> 
> 640 x 480 at 60Hz - IBM VGA
> 
> 720 x 480 at 60Hz - Westinghouse
> 
> 1280 x 720 at 60Hz - Westinghouse
> 
> 1920 x 1080 at 60Hz - Westinghouse
> 
> 
> Given the above, I would have expected 3250HD to provide the "Output Formats" with at least 3 options. Makes me wonder if there something wrong with what is sent back from the monitor?... or the way the 3250 software was designed?




I just read a post from another Westinghouse owner who indicated the three digital inputs DVI 1, DVI 2 and HDMI are setup independently. This makes me think there are multiple EDID files so as a test hook up the cable box to each of the 3 inputs and see if the number of resolutions supported changes. Also see if the Moninfo is different.


Its strange when I look at the list of supported resolutions above all I see is 1080p, 720p and 480p yet the only resolution the cable box outputs is 1080i.


----------



## Ardynas

We're experiencing sound and video glitches on HBOHD and SHOHD. Was trying to watch the New Orleans - special and found it very frustrating. I'm in 32953 area code. Is there anything "I" can do, complain to. or call, to get this issue resolved?


----------



## BruceAlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just read a post from another Westinghouse owner who indicated the three digital inputs DVI 1, DVI 2 and HDMI are setup independently. This makes me think there are multiple EDID files so as a test hook up the cable box to each of the 3 inputs and see if the number of resolutions supported changes. Also see if the Moninfo is different.
> 
> 
> Its strange when I look at the list of supported resolutions above all I see is 1080p, 720p and 480p yet the only resolution the cable box outputs is 1080i.



You are correct. There is different EDID information returned with each port. What I sent previous was from the HDMI input using a DVI to HDMI cable. When I hooked the PC up to DVI 2, it had 1080p and about 10 standard VESA formats. 720p and 480p were not listed. DVI 2 looked much more like what would be expected from a computer monitor while the HDMI port seemed to look more like a TV.


I could not get the DVI 1 input to work with either the PC or the cable box using 2 different cables. I am pretty sure it is dead.


The cable box behaved basically the same with both the DVI 2 and the HDMI port. In both cases, the box output everything in 1080i and the "Output Formats" menu item was not available.


----------



## SirJMark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceAlan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These settings show up on my 3250HD when using a component cable. As soon as I switch away from the component cable, the "Output Formats" menu item is not available. The box outputs everything in 1080i. This must be the only mode the Westinghouse monitor returns.



Thanks BruceAlan. That explains why I don't see the option. I do see varying formats, 490i, etc. I suspect when using the DVI connection, the 3250HD simply passes through native resolution and removes the capability for the user to force an output.


----------



## BruceAlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJMark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks BruceAlan. That explains why I don't see the option. I do see varying formats, 490i, etc. I suspect when using the DVI connection, the 3250HD simply passes through native resolution and removes the capability for the user to force an output.



The behavior I see with my monitor, when using the cable box's DVI port, is that the 3250HD converts everything to 1080i. Everything works OK. However, since all the conversion is done by the cable box, the ability to let the monitor do the conversion is lost. Using the component cable, you can go both ways. You can set it up to let the cable box do the conversion or let the monitor do the conversion.


----------



## Spriteman

I'm looking to switch out my PACE 550 STB for the SA8300HD PVR. I've been wanting to do this off-and-on for a while now, but from what I read on this board at various times I've held off doing so. my concern is with the reported HDCP handshake issues with the passport s/w and certain HDTV's.


From what I understand, the current BHN passport software is at v.112. I have a Samsung HLN-series (3 years old) DLP HDTV. can anyone out there confirm that their HLN-series sammy is working (HDCP) fine with the 8300HD with v.112? Also, my sammy has DVI and the 8300HD has HDMI -- are there any issues using an HDMI-DVI adaptor with the 8300HD?


I'm actually very happy with the PACE box (as a non-PVR unit), but read in a post that BHN is phasing out the PACE boxes. If I turn in my PACE and get the 8300HD and I have issues with it, I may not be able to get the PACE back ..... OTOH I really want a PVR for the start of the Fall TV season. any end user input would be much apreciated ...


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Do any of you ever get Universal HD to work right? Constant audio and video skipping and half the time it's not even in HD, it's 4:3. What's the deal with this channel, esp. during the US Open!?!



I watched the US open at various times on Univ HD last week and never experienced what you describe. the limited time I've watched regular programming on Univ HD I never recall it being in 4:3 format. 34744 zip using PACE 550 STB.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking to switch out my PACE 550 STB for the SA8300HD PVR. I've been wanting to do this off-and-on for a while now, but from what I read on this board at various times I've held off doing so. my concern is with the reported HDCP handshake issues with the passport s/w and certain HDTV's.
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the current BHN passport software is at v.112. I have a Samsung HLN-series (3 years old) DLP HDTV. can anyone out there confirm that their HLN-series sammy is working (HDCP) fine with the 8300HD with v.112? Also, my sammy has DVI and the 8300HD has HDMI -- are there any issues using an HDMI-DVI adaptor with the 8300HD?
> 
> 
> I'm actually very happy with the PACE box (as a non-PVR unit), but read in a post that BHN is phasing out the PACE boxes. If I turn in my PACE and get the 8300HD and I have issues with it, I may not be able to get the PACE back ..... OTOH I really want a PVR for the start of the Fall TV season. any end user input would be much apreciated ...



I have a 57" HLN and two SA8300HDs and have no problems with HDCP. I use a DVI switch to switch between the two boxes and a DVD player. The only thing I noticed is that I have to turn off the 8300HD before I change to another input on the switch. For example, if I am watching a program on the 8300 and switch to the DVD player, I can not turn off the 8300. I guess the 8300HD need a connection to a display in order to turn it off.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ardynas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We're experiencing sound and video glitches on HBOHD and SHOHD. Was trying to watch the New Orleans - special and found it very frustrating. I'm in 32953 area code. Is there anything "I" can do, complain to. or call, to get this issue resolved?



I also had numerous audio and video breakups on the Katrina special during first airing. Also a handful of breakups on the Dane Cook special last night.


----------



## Barry928

I need specifics and confirmations. Dane Cook broke up gives me no info to report to BHN. I need what channel broke up and what your zip code and general location is. If we can get more poeple to respond with both glitch reports or no glitch reports I have something concrete to relay.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I'm currently thinking about updating from an HD box to the HD DVR. My system only supports Component connections and no HDMI. Does the HD DVR fully support the component connections without down-converting the image to a lower resolution?


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm currently thinking about updating from an HD box to the HD DVR. My system only supports Component connections and no HDMI. Does the HD DVR fully support the component connections without down-converting the image to a lower resolution?




Yes.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.



Thanks.


----------



## voltaire10

Have any of you experienced the SA8300HD box freezing up recently? I'm in Winter Springs, and my co-worker is in Oviedo, and we've both had problems - primarily with ESPN HD - where the box locks up and can't be rebooted without pulling the plug. We haven't actually been able to pinpoint whether it happens to both of us on the same channel and/or at the same time, though. I saw someone who had a similar issue several months ago, but nothing current on the board. Any help would be appreciated, but a box swap may be inevitable...


Jason


----------



## Barry928

Is the freeze happening when the local ads are inserted and the scan rate changes from 720p to 480i?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do any of you ever get Universal HD to work right? Constant audio and video skipping and half the time it's not even in HD, it's 4:3. What's the deal with this channel, esp. during the US Open!?!



Still getting audio and video glitches on Universal HD. This channel is STILl unwatchable. Is BHN aware of this??????


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> I have a 57" HLN and two SA8300HDs and have no problems with HDCP. I use a DVI switch to switch between the two boxes and a DVD player. The only thing I noticed is that I have to turn off the 8300HD before I change to another input on the switch. For example, if I am watching a program on the 8300 and switch to the DVD player, I can not turn off the 8300. I guess the 8300HD need a connection to a display in order to turn it off.










Thanks Rick. that's good to know. what DVI switch are you using? is it manual or is it remote control? if it's IR controlled, are you using a universal remote like the Harmony to broadcast the necessary sequential commands to the switch and 8300 in order to get it to work as you describe?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still getting audio and video glitches on Universal HD. This channel is STILl unwatchable. Is BHN aware of this??????




Did you call them and report the problem?


----------



## barrygordon

Re the box freezing up.


I had that very problem last night. What I see is a frozen picture, audio moving along. Sometimes I can clear it up by changing channels (Will need to see if I have to change the resolution the box is getting when I change channels, would not be surprised). Last night I had to unplug the box to force a reboot and when it came up all was OK.


----------



## toddious

I have a question regarding the dolby digital dropout. I just noticed this occuring with my 8300 cable box and was wondering: Does the dropout only occur on the playback? meaning, if i record something that is in DD5.1, will it record in DD no matter what, and the playback is where it makes a difference?


or do i need to verify that it is in DD before i start the recording?


----------



## Barry928

The DD problem is playback and live viewing only. Recordings are not affected.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have any of you experienced the SA8300HD box freezing up recently? I'm in Winter Springs, and my co-worker is in Oviedo, and we've both had problems - primarily with ESPN HD - where the box locks up and can't be rebooted without pulling the plug. We haven't actually been able to pinpoint whether it happens to both of us on the same channel and/or at the same time, though. I saw someone who had a similar issue several months ago, but nothing current on the board. Any help would be appreciated, but a box swap may be inevitable...
> 
> 
> Jason



I frequently have this problem and reported it previously. It only occurs on ESPNHD. I will look to see if it occurs at a commercial, but I believe it has happened in the middle of a game. It is also a problem that will happen many times (lockup with sound ok, picture goes grey, can not change channels or turn unit off, then reboot - the whole process takes about 6 minutes) during a given game. and then not occur for weeks. I can save a minute or two by removing power and pluging it back in to force a reboot rather than wait for it to happen by itself. Since others have reported something similiar, I have assumed this is a software problem and will eventually be fixed. One other note, the last time it happened, another program was being recorded, which obviously got messed up.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rick. that's good to know. what DVI switch are you using? is it manual or is it remote control? if it's IR controlled, are you using a universal remote like the Harmony to broadcast the necessary sequential commands to the switch and 8300 in order to get it to work as you describe?



The switch is a DVI Link 4 port switch. It has a small IR remote control. I am not using any universal remote. I change the port on the switch first and then turn on the 8300.


----------



## FlasHBurN

I know there probably isn't a chance of this happening this year, but has there been any word if the NHL season pass will be in HD?


----------



## bgall

Indemand supplies games in HD, but I think it's up to bhn to provide them. Hopefully they can on the channel they give for SunSports and place other hd games there when the lightning or magic aren't on.


But BHN still has other problems with no FSN FL or NFL (HD)


----------



## rwetzel

Barry, I can't believe we can't get this Dolby Audio/Two Channel problem figured out from BHN. I have called daily and I am now demanding some type of discount or money back. This is absolutely ridiculous. Everyone needs to call up and demand some type of credit...I'm paying 200.00 per month, I want this issue fixed or a credit.


Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## HoOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know there probably isn't a chance of this happening this year, but has there been any word if the NHL season pass will be in HD?



I want to know too!


----------



## Maya68

Does anybody know if there is a document or website that maps out the BHN PSIP channel number (ie 18.1, etc) to its station for something other than OTA?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwetzel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, I can't believe we can't get this Dolby Audio/Two Channel problem figured out from BHN. I have called daily and I am now demanding some type of discount or money back. This is absolutely ridiculous. Everyone needs to call up and demand some type of credit...I'm paying 200.00 per month, I want this issue fixed or a credit.
> 
> 
> Am I being unreasonable?




I think it is fair to demand a credit. We know that Aptiv broke this feature and not BHN but it is taking forever to fix and I am tired of waiting just like you.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a document or website that maps out the BHN PSIP channel number (ie 18.1, etc) to its station for something other than OTA?


 http://www.orlandodigital.tv/


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.orlandodigital.tv/




Thanks Barry, I only found the network info. Do you know if there is a listing for the rest of the cable channels?


----------



## Barry928

The rest of the cable channels do not have broadcast PSIP channel numbers. Did you simply want a list of the BHN channels?

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx


----------



## bgall

I think he wants to know the QAM channel numbers, but isn't everything encrypted anyway?


----------



## Barry928

Yes everything is encrypted. I am interested in all the QAM numbers with the frequencies for just the HD channels if anyone took the time to log them all.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The rest of the cable channels do not have broadcast PSIP channel numbers. Did you simply want a list of the BHN channels?
> 
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx




Sorry for the confusion. Just call me newbie.








We have some digital ready TVs and BHN at work. There are no boxes attached to the sets so we use the TV's tuner. The channel numbers are all in the x.y format and it is next to impossible to find a channel without scrolling through all of them and waiting for the station to id.


----------



## Barry928

Sounds like the tuning selector is in the AIR mode not CABLE.


----------



## Maya68

No, it displays channel numbers that way for all inputs. I'll confirm on Monday...


----------



## shawnb199




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I frequently have this problem and reported it previously. It only occurs on ESPNHD. I will look to see if it occurs at a commercial, but I believe it has happened in the middle of a game. It is also a problem that will happen many times (lockup with sound ok, picture goes grey, can not change channels or turn unit off, then reboot - the whole process takes about 6 minutes) during a given game. and then not occur for weeks. I can save a minute or two by removing power and pluging it back in to force a reboot rather than wait for it to happen by itself. Since others have reported something similiar, I have assumed this is a software problem and will eventually be fixed. One other note, the last time it happened, another program was being recorded, which obviously got messed up.



I've been having this problem for months. It happens primarily on ESPHD, but I've experienced it a handful of times on TNTHD as well. Now that I think of it, it could be happening during commercial breaks, so perhaps the resolution change does have something to do with it. Last time it happened was tonight while watching 1329 at 9:22PM. I live in 32904.


Haven't been experiencing it as much during the summer, because it seems to be more frequent when the DVR is recording another channel. There's nothing on during the summer, so the DVR is rarely recording and I haven't seen it much. There's nothing more annoying than missing a critical 3 minutes of Lost, so maybe we can collectively figure this out before the fall tv season kicks off!


----------



## Mdurnin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking to switch out my PACE 550 STB for the SA8300HD PVR. I've been wanting to do this off-and-on for a while now, but from what I read on this board at various times I've held off doing so. my concern is with the reported HDCP handshake issues with the passport s/w and certain HDTV's.
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the current BHN passport software is at v.112. I have a Samsung HLN-series (3 years old) DLP HDTV. can anyone out there confirm that their HLN-series sammy is working (HDCP) fine with the 8300HD with v.112? Also, my sammy has DVI and the 8300HD has HDMI -- are there any issues using an HDMI-DVI adaptor with the 8300HD?
> 
> 
> I'm actually very happy with the PACE box (as a non-PVR unit), but read in a post that BHN is phasing out the PACE boxes. If I turn in my PACE and get the 8300HD and I have issues with it, I may not be able to get the PACE back ..... OTOH I really want a PVR for the start of the Fall TV season. any end user input would be much apreciated ...



I have the same interest and concern as Spriteman. I have a Sony KDF-70XBR950 built in March '04. Can anyone confirm compatibility or issues with the SA8300HD DVR and the Sony via HDMI-DVI cable?


Thank you.


----------



## Ardynas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ardynas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We're experiencing sound and video glitches on HBOHD and SHOHD. Was trying to watch the New Orleans - special and found it very frustrating. I'm in 32953 area code. Is there anything "I" can do, complain to. or call, to get this issue resolved?




I called BHN and reported the glitches. The lady had me do the usual unplug the 8300 for 30 secs. She said the signal was strong and that she hadn't heard of others having glitches.







We are still getting glitches but not quite as bad as before. The BHN rep did give me her name and extention and made a note on my account about the problem. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post her phone information but it might be a good idea if we are all reporting to a central person.


I"m using component for my video. I did use the Component adapters that came with the Panny 509UK and am not sure if that would cause any problems.

Maybe we need to get a little organized on this issue...


----------



## shawnb199




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ardynas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called BHN and reported the glitches. The lady had me do the usual unplug the 8300 for 30 secs. She said the signal was strong and that she hadn't heard of others having glitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are still getting glitches but not quite as bad as before. The BHN rep did give me her name and extention and made a note on my account about the problem. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post her phone information but it might be a good idea if we are all reporting to a central person.
> 
> 
> I"m using component for my video. I did use the Component adapters that came with the Panny 509UK and am not sure if that would cause any problems.
> 
> Maybe we need to get a little organized on this issue...



I have the same problem using HDMI, so I doubt the adapters are your issue.


Also, this is the second box I've had this issue on, so I'm not quite sure what that means. I was concerned it might be an environmental issue, and thought it might be overheating, but I currently have the box essentially suspended so that there are 7-8 inches clear underneath, nothing on top, and nothing on the sides, and it's still happening.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnb199* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been having this problem for months. It happens primarily on ESPHD, but I've experienced it a handful of times on TNTHD as well. Now that I think of it, it could be happening during commercial breaks, so perhaps the resolution change does have something to do with it. Last time it happened was tonight while watching 1329 at 9:22PM. I live in 32904.
> 
> 
> Haven't been experiencing it as much during the summer, because it seems to be more frequent when the DVR is recording another channel. There's nothing on during the summer, so the DVR is rarely recording and I haven't seen it much. There's nothing more annoying than missing a critical 3 minutes of Lost, so maybe we can collectively figure this out before the fall tv season kicks off!



The 8300 HD lock up occured again yesterday while watching college football. While watching ESPNHD, using to 'LAST' button to switvh to a non HD channel caused the picture on ESPN HD to go grey, sound continue, and then lockup. Maybe this change from HD to SD is similiar to Barry's thought on an SD commercial coming on. I can use 'LAST' many times on other channels without a problem, only when switching from ESPN HD. Based on the fact others are having a similar problem leads me to believe it is not my 8300HD ...... or maybe it is all of ours.


----------



## Barry928

Turn off 720p in your output resolution setting to see if anything changes.


----------



## FlasHBurN

So back to the "NHL Center Ice" package. According to inDemand they will be offering "some" games in HD. Do we know if Brighthouse will be offering these games?


----------



## bgall

I had something happen on my 8300 HD that isn't a lockup as descrbied. but I had left the 8300 HD tuned to TNTHD and went to watch a DVd, when the movie was done I went back to cable and the picture had frozen, but sound and operation of the box was fine. If I went to other HD channels those also only displayed a still frame, but viewing any 480p/i channels and the picture was fine.


I'm connected using component and have every aspect ratio selected to pass through. Like I said I wasn't watching cable to see how or why it froze, but I got it working again by unplugging and replugging the box back in. Anyone know why this would happen and can I expect to see it happen again?


----------



## Barry928

My theory is still the same one. A local 480i ad was inserted by BHN while you were not watching TNT. It locked up the video and stayed that way until you discovered it later. The next time someone finds the tuner locked into 480 only mode hit PIP and SWAP to force the 8300 over to the other tuner to see if you can tune an HD channel.


----------



## shawnb199




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turn off 720p in your output resolution setting to see if anything changes.



My box is set to 1080i only.


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My theory is still the same one. A local 480i ad was inserted by BHN while you were not watching TNT. It locked up the video and stayed that way until you discovered it later. The next time someone finds the tuner locked into 480 only mode hit PIP and SWAP to force the 8300 over to the other tuner to see if you can tune an HD channel.



Did this problem occur because I have all resolutions set to pass through? Or would this problem still have occured regardless if I had it set to only 1080i per say...


----------



## darrin1471




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually very happy with the PACE box (as a non-PVR unit), but read in a post that BHN is phasing out the PACE boxes. If I turn in my PACE and get the 8300HD and I have issues with it, I may not be able to get the PACE back ..



I am posting from England and I am a Pace shareholder. If BHN is Brighthouse then I believe Pace still supply Brighthouse and may supply them with the Tahoe (HD DVR) and the Vegas (SD DVR) very soon.


----------



## Barry928

I don't think the output resolution is affecting this problem but I wanted to rule it out first. The 8300 records (tunes) the native resolution of the channel no matter what and the output setting determines what resolution the box is converting to during viewing. If the local ad insertions are locking up 8300's I want to report this to engineering but we do not have enough repeatable examples. Right now the report reads "some people are locking up on some channels some of the time." I need something that reads "10 people reported 8300's locking up on ESPN-HD during a local ad insertion when the scan rate changed from 720p to 480i. People with the 3250 did not report a problem." Here is another example. " 10 people in the Melbourne headend system reported breakups on the same 2 HD channels. Showtime and TNT. People in the Orlando headend did not have the breakups."


I just can't get enough specific information from the posts here. I need more people to report, identify your location, and exactly what happened. I also need others to report their location if the problem did not happen to them on the same channel at the same time. This allows me to identify a specific area and channel combination to report. I can say "10 people had breakups on the frequency that carries these two channels in the UCF area only." That way a crew can be dispatched to analyze the node for that region and those two channels. The posts that say "I was watching the xxxxx show and it broke up so many times I am now mad at the cable company" do nothing for troubleshooting the problem.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.orlandodigital.tv/



This gives the HD channels, but I would like a map of the SD digital channels that can be recieved over cable. They are in to range from77.x to 10x.x.


----------



## Barry928

I don't have a channel map that converts the BHN channel numbers to whatever your tuner is decoding. What display gives you free digital channels?


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just can't get enough specific information from the posts here. I need more people to report, identify your location, and exactly what happened. I also need others to report their location if the problem did not happen to them on the same channel at the same time. This allows me to identify a specific area and channel combination to report. I can say "10 people had breakups on the frequency that carries these two channels in the UCF area only." That way a crew can be dispatched to analyze the node for that region and those two channels. The posts that say "I was watching the xxxxx show and it broke up so many times I am now mad at the cable company" do nothing for troubleshooting the problem.



Barry, Not sure this will help, I'm on Merritt Island (32953, near MIHS), but on my 1st SA8300 DVR, I was rewinding the current buffer back to watch the 5:00 news on 1090, and noticed the pixelizing (sp?), and sound break up as Oprah ended and the news started, exact time on the meter it started was 4:58:11, and continued off and on until 5:00. The buffer on the other tuner was set to channel 2, and didnt experience any problems during the same window.


On the other unit, didnt have any issues, which was recording from ESPNHD, and had channel 7 in the buffer on the 2nd tuner.


-- Gary


----------



## bgall

Jeopardy is not HD, oh well


----------



## thericky

I was hoping for Jeopardy in HD as well.







I wonder what it will take for it to get switched over.


----------



## ddeloach

I asked channel 9 if they planned to carry Jeopardy and Wheel in HD. Got two messages back in the affirmative. So, not sure what happened yesterday. Sent them an email.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have a channel map that converts the BHN channel numbers to whatever your tuner is decoding. What display gives you free digital channels?



Hey Barry, just to chime in......my Sony DVR is capable of displaying the digital channels via just plain old coax. I have to then tell the DVR what channel belongs to which station via the tv guide menu. It's very tedious. Much easier to pay the $1.95 for the cable card.


----------



## Barry928

I have seen BHN shut off the encryption for periods of time when they are working on the system but then a week later the channels are gone.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have a channel map that converts the BHN channel numbers to whatever your tuner is decoding. What display gives you free digital channels?



I have a Sony Bravia LCD Digital HD Model KDL-V32XBR1. It has 7 inputs plus it displays directly from cable the analog channels 2-73 and the 77.7, 77.9, 77.10, 77.12. 81.2*, 81.10*, 81.11, 83.2*, 83.4, 83.7, 83.9*, 83.11, 84.6, 84.12*, 85.3, 86.6, 85.7, 85.8, 85.10, 85.11, 85.12, 92.12*, 108.8. The actual station assignments to these channels seems to vary.


The * indicates that the TV says it can not decode the station it detects. The scan says there are 40 digital channels but only list the 23 listed here. Perhaps the the ones it can not decode or the HD channels requiring the STB. I can identify the easy ones such as WKMG, CH 13, WESH, WMFE, etc. I did this back in June, but went away for 6 weeks and when I turned on the TV they were missing ( it had been without power) and I rescanned. The digital WKMG (77.12) looks better than the analog 6.


I have found that when recording two shows ( my wife do not always agree on what to watch), can not watch something else using the 8300 HD, so I use the direct cable input.


----------



## gujuman

I've read and called D* and E* and here's what the options are in order from easiest to most difficult....


1. Cable company HD -- NOT possible


2. Direct TV HD -- replace Dish setup with Direct TV which can pull HD (including the locals in HD) off the satellite w/ only one dish, no additional antenna BUT a 24 month committment...


3. Dish Network -- Keep the current DISH setup and add an off air antenna and order the DISH HD pack w/ 18 month committment.


4. Wait for DISH to have HD over the satellite w/o off air antenna.


What do you think? I'm leaning towards Direct TV just because it would be easier than Dish at this time...I assume there is no estimate on Dish's rollout of HD w/o off air antenna for the area...


Thanks for the help/advice...


----------



## Gator1

Well there is a solution as of today but it is rather expensive. The new Tivo Series 3 HD PVR was released. This can replace the SA8300HD. It requires 2 cable cards. It has all the normal Tivo features. Here is the main problems I have with the 8300 which should all be solved with the Tivo.


1. Drop outs (both video and audio) - Big problem

2. Only 12 hr recording time for HD - Tivo has 33 for HD

3. 5.1 audio pass through issues - should be solved with Tivo

4. Tivo has a two week program guide vs 1 week on the 8300.

Tivo also has the 30 sec skip button which is great for recorded football games.


Tivo seems to have many other features as well. The biggest draw back is the price. $799. plus a monthly fee.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This gives the HD channels, but I would like a map of the SD digital channels that can be recieved over cable. They are in to range from77.x to 10x.x.




This is the same info I am looking for. I don't believe the we get the digital channels for free. The unit can decode them though... LG 50" plasma.


----------



## rich21

The D* HD Tivo also never locked up or rebooted itself. The biggest complain with that box was that is was fixed resolution output, had to hit a button to cyckle thru output resolutions. I would also expect the Series 3 to support the newer Tivo feature like folders.


I've been thru 4 SA300 boxes in the last 3 weeks because of hardware failures. At least the last one has been working a whole week with no issues.


----------



## Barry928

I am leaving for CEDIA tomorrow and the HD TIVO is already on my list of products to investigate. Any others attending the show this year in Denver?


----------



## kurros

Not going to be able to make it this year. But i expect a thorough report on the TiVo!


----------



## Barry928

Tivo does not have its own booth at CEDIA. Any insight on where to look?


----------



## jabristor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo does not have its own booth at CEDIA. Any insight on where to look?



Barry,


According to TIVO site:


This product will be shown at CEDIA in booth 378 beginning 9/13-9/17.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks. I looked it up and booth 378 is the THX booth.


Hang on Melbourne HD viewers. I reported the problem with ESPN-HD and TNT-HD. Thanks for the phone calls and emails.


----------



## jason_j_a

I recently plugged in HDMI to my new Panasonic 60u plasma and at first I got no picture (I had unplugged the component already). Then when I went to pull the box out to go plug the component back the picture suddenly came to life. I then pushed the box back in and the picture went out again. I yanked and replaced the HDMI a few times in the box and cycled power on the box and TV and it came back. Everything seemed fine for the remainder of the night. This morning I turned it on and again I had no picture and had to do the HDMI unplug/replug power cycle dance all over again. I cycled the power a few times and it seemed to work find every time so it seems like a random issue.


Is there something I'm doing wrong? Do I need to change some setup to prevent this loss of picture?


Thanks!


----------



## MikeO

Just ordered my HD Tivo Series 3 CableCard. Hopefully will have it in a few days..


Does anyone know if BHN will let me pick up two cablecards at their offices?


What are the fee's associated with CC and any known problems?


Does anyone have the Tivo3 HD yet or plan on getting it soon?


thanks

mike


----------



## jabristor

So far I'm not that interested for the price.


Pros:

TIVO interface

More storage


Cons:

COST (both upfront and monthly)

NO TIVOTOGO

NO Multi-Room Viewing

Limited to NON-Interactive Cable (No Video-on-Demand)


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered my HD Tivo Series 3 CableCard. Hopefully will have it in a few days..
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if BHN will let me pick up two cablecards at their offices?
> 
> 
> What are the fee's associated with CC and any known problems?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike



BHN does not allow you to pick up the cable card. You must schedule an appointment to have a tech bring it out. Once installed, they call in and "hit" the card based upon the serial number and (I forget what they call it) some other sequence of numbers that they pull up on a menu on whatever you are plugging the cable card into. The average customer probably would not be able to self install and call in the correct card numbers but, I know most of here us would be able to.


It gets aggravating when your unit and the cable card do not play well with one another and you have to schedule an appointment every time. It took about a dozen attempts before BHN had a cable card that my Sony HD DVR didn't have issues with. Now that I have an acceptable cable card, I do not have any issues what so ever. The only feature that my cable card still does not have is the remapping of the digital channels over the analog channels.


If I remember correctly, cost is $1.95 or $1.65 for each card. BHN does not have the more advanced cable card yet. I have been told to expect them early next year.


----------



## captaincl

I'm hoping someone here... like this Barry person that seems to be able to contact people at Bright House might know something about how to get a problem fixed. I noticed on Tuesday and Wednesday 9/12-13.... all during primetime... even commercials... that there was a severe blue and yellow color bleed only on that channel. Any flesh tones... like all during Dancing with the Stars... had yellow streaks across hair and faces... and the blue background became all pixelated and flickered. I was luckily able to contact an actual technician in the WFTV control room last night who was able to check out the picture and determined that it was some issue between Brighthouse and us since the signal was outputting correctly. Brighthouse said no one had called to report it... very sad no one notices these things. I knew it just wasn't my TV, since my brother who also has HDTV and lives in Clermont was seeing the exact same issue I was. Sadly, BHN tech support isn't the brightest cookies on the block... they suggested they'd send a reboot signal to my 8300 DVR. I was like that is totally useless and pointless... since I already told you other people in other locations are seeing the same issue... which means it's a transmission problem. The WFTV guy was more helpful and said he'd contact BHN today and make sure they fix the signal... since it had gone unnoctied for 2 days. The good news is the color bleeding was fixed... now however I am seeing what I would consider severe bitrate artifacting only on 1090 during Grey's Anatomy tonight. Every background is pixelating and is BHN trying to squeeze bitrate on the channel or something... it's making HDTV look like crap. No wonder people are leary to adopt with so many issues... like the switching of the sound mode out of 5.1 all by itself sometimes... rediculous that problem hasn't been solved in nearly a year. All other HD channels bitrates look good... except Disc HD lately which for some reason I am seeing grain that never used to be there before. Is there someone that works at BHN or can contact someone who knows what they are doing over there to look into these issues. Anytime I call... I talk to dufuses who I know more than. I live in Champions Gate, 33896 if that helps. Anyone who can help... feel free to contact me directly also if you need more info... I would love to get HD in this city working in pristine condition so people will actually be impressed with it.


Thanks


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turn off 720p in your output resolution setting to see if anything changes.



I changed the 8300 HD output from 720p to 1080i. The lockup still occured after a few days and it occurred on ESPN HD watching WVA vs MD football game last night. It also appeared to occur just as the picture changed from the game to something that may have been a commercial or a piece about one of the schools. I will continue to get more clues on this issue. It looks like the 720p vs 1080i output is not the issue. At this moment it is ESPN HD only and change in signal that are two data points.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently plugged in HDMI to my new Panasonic 60u plasma and at first I got no picture (I had unplugged the component already). Then when I went to pull the box out to go plug the component back the picture suddenly came to life. I then pushed the box back in and the picture went out again. I yanked and replaced the HDMI a few times in the box and cycled power on the box and TV and it came back. Everything seemed fine for the remainder of the night. This morning I turned it on and again I had no picture and had to do the HDMI unplug/replug power cycle dance all over again. I cycled the power a few times and it seemed to work find every time so it seems like a random issue.
> 
> 
> Is there something I'm doing wrong? Do I need to change some setup to prevent this loss of picture?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I had what sounds like the same problem you're experiencing.

After several months of not being able to use HDMI, it turned out my problem was an intermittent at one end of the cheap cable I bought over the internet.

I bought a 50 buck cable from my local Waldo*Mart and my problem was solved. HDMI has worked fine since.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered my HD Tivo Series 3 CableCard. Hopefully will have it in a few days..
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if BHN will let me pick up two cablecards at their offices?
> 
> 
> What are the fee's associated with CC and any known problems?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the Tivo3 HD yet or plan on getting it soon?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike



I have one on order. I did hear that BHN will charge $2.95 per card per month. Someone also said you could not pick up the CCs' They have to be installed by BHN and there is an installation charge.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motham* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had what sounds like the same problem you're experiencing.
> 
> After several months of not being able to use HDMI, it turned out my problem was an intermittent at one end of the cheap cable I bought over the internet.
> 
> I bought a 50 buck cable from my local Waldo*Mart and my problem was solved. HDMI has worked fine since.



Thanks for the reply. I borrowed this cable from a friend and I know he got it for cheap off the net so I had suspected the cable could be the source of the problem. I ordered some HDMI cables from Monoprice (they are cheap cables but Barry recommended them so hopefully they solve my issue). If they still don't work I will try an expensive one from a store that I can return it to if it doesn't work any better.


----------



## MikeO

BHN just left and I have my two cableCards installed.



I noticed that channels 1-100 are NOT digital and are still analog.. Anyone have any ideas why the digital channels don't map?



So far everything is working great ( outside of 1-100 being analog )



mike


----------



## barrygordon

Has anyone else noticed that fx, channel 70, has gotten very dark. The brightness is way down from all the other channels. This seems to have started several months ago.


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that fx, channel 70, has gotten very dark. The brightness is way down from all the other channels. This seems to have started several months ago.



YES! I thought the same thing the other night watching nip/tuck


my wife thought it was much darker.



I also noticed ( on my 8300HD) that it looked unsharp/fuzzy considering they are simulcasting the digitals... it sure doesn't look digital.... my directTV fx looks much better.



mike


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN just left and I have my two cableCards installed.
> 
> I noticed that channels 1-100 are NOT digital and are still analog.. Anyone have any ideas why the digital channels don't map?
> 
> So far everything is working great ( outside of 1-100 being analog )
> 
> mike



Mike,

Adios looks like he had the same problem although his install was not a Tivo. Here is his comment from a few days ago:


"_It took about a dozen attempts before BHN had a cable card that my Sony HD DVR didn't have issues with. ... The only feature that my cable card still does not have is the remapping of the digital channels over the analog channels."_


So I guess this means that, when using the cable card(s) 1+100 will be the analog channels and not the digital version. This does not make any sense as the CC will only be used in the newer HDTVs and DVRs in which you would want to receive the digital version for the improved quality.


Barry, can you shed any light on this issue (when you return from CEDIA)?


----------



## barrygordon

MikeO,

Yes I agree with you on the fuzziness. I had noticed that on Rescue Me before it went off the air. I wonder if we are the only two


----------



## Gator1




captaincl said:


> I noticed on Tuesday and Wednesday 9/12-13.... all during primetime... even commercials... that there was a severe blue and yellow color bleed only on that channel. Any flesh tones... like all during Dancing with the Stars... had yellow streaks across hair and faces... and the blue background became all pixelated and flickered.
> 
> 
> Just for the record I had the same problem. At first I thought it was the TV but other channels were fine.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I'm trying to understand the BHN pricing from their website. Obviously I'll get the official answers from BHN if I decide to make the switch from Dish to BHN, so I have just a few basic questions.


For $49 I get standard cable. Is that for the entire house, unlimited TVs, and no set-top boxes?


For $57 I get digital cable. Is that for the entire house, unlimited TVs, and every TV gets its own set-top box?


Assuming I get digital cable (I'm making the switch because I'm finally moving to HD), then the first DVR is $6, and then every other DVR is $10. I also want one HD DVR, and is that an ADDITIONAL $10 and therefore $16?


Assuming I have a TV with PIP, does the HD DVR have two HDMI connectors to run to the TV? Or is the common practice that the PIP come from a DVD, XBox or some other source? Or perhaps the DVR has a second output from the second tuner that is a lower quality S-Video?


One advantage I see to cable (and I think satellite does a similar thing now) is that I can rent the equipment. Does BHN upgrade their equipment often and is it easy for me to switch out that equipment? For example if BHN comes out with a dual HDMI DVR, can I just take my unit by the local BNH office and switch it out?


Lastly, how can I determine the maximum bandwidth of my three choices: Dish, DirectTV and BHN. In otherwords, what's the max bits/second that each can deliver? For BNH it would be across just one cable, and for the satellite companies it would be from all their satellites. And I want to know the bits/sec rather than the total number of channels because everyone compresses differently. I don't want to know that Dish, for example, has twice as many channels just because they compress twice as much. The decision on how much compression each company uses can be arbitrarily and rapidly changed. For example, if BHN's pipe is smaller than the satellite companies, then the only way they can keep up with satellite's channel offerings is to increase the compression. And if this is a problem for BHN, what are their plans for moving to fibre?


Hopefully those weren't too many questions for one post. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rich21

The data rate for D* is abysmally low in addition to running HDLite on the non MPEG4 compressed channels. The MPEG4 locals apparently looks pretty good. At least they have the NFL network.
http://www.widemovies.com/dfwbitrate.html 


E* runs HDLite on the VOOM channels and I understand they had reduced the data rate as well on the other HD channels
http://home.bigsandybb.com/gmurrell/bitrate.html 


There isn't any official numbers for BHN that I know of. I do know it looks a whole lot better than D* which is why I switched. BHN claims they do not compress the HD channels (but there are some tricks they may or may not be making with the remodulation to 256QAM which could reduce the quality of the picture).


The SA8300 DVR box does PIP.


The SA8300 is no where near as stable as the satellite boxes though.


----------



## Impala1ss

I watched the movie Fantastic 4 on HBOHD at 8:00pm Last night (Saturday). About every minute or so there was considerable macroblocking and total loss of of audio for about 2-5 seconds at a time. Anyone else notice it? My AV receiver showed the loss of signal on its display also. I Live in 32940 Melbourne.


----------



## JH2003

My latest data points on the 8300HD lockup problem:


From previous posts, for me lockups occur when viewing ESPN HD (BHN1329). Per Barry, I switched the STB output from 720P to 1080i and the problem remained.


This Saturday being college football (all day) I had the opportunity to try some things. I watched games on NBC HD (BHN 1020), CBS HD (BHN 1060), ABC HD (BHN 1090), ESPN HD (BHN 1329) and ESPN Game Plan (BHN 521-6) which is SD only. In the afternoon I continually switvhed between NBC HD, CBS HD, ABC HD and ESPN HD with no problems. I also swithched between NBC HD, CBS HD, ABC HD and ESPN Game Plan (nonHD) channels with no problem. But when I switched from ESPN HD to a Game Plan (non HD) channel, the lockup occurred. I had previously reported that a switch from ESPN HD to ESPN2 (SD) on BHN channel 30 would sometimes cause a lockup. My data to date says the lockup may occur only when switching from ESPN HD (BHN 1329) to a non HD channel.


Barry - I hope this provides some leads to solving this problem. Maybe others can try Switching from ESPN HD to a non HD channel to see if they get the same result.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Rich, thanks for your answers. A few more questions:


I found the SA8300HDC on the Scientific-Atlanta website. Apparently it only has MPEG-2 support?! I found no mention of MPEG-4. Is that correct? BHN doesn't use MPEG-4?! That seems shocking, but I guess if they have the bandwidth then there's nothing wrong with MPEG-2. But they could roughly double the number of channels they carry if they went to MPEG-4. You (and Barry earlier) said that BHN doesn't compress. Does that mean that this MPEG-2 decoder isn't even used? Or does it mean that BHN doesn't add ADDITIONAL compression and they receive their signal already compressed into MPEG-2?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

As I made my last post I realized that I don't understand something very basic.


Are the OTA HD channels compressed?


----------



## bgall

I would stick with dish if I were you.


They got pretty much every national HD channel covered and Orlando Digital is easy to pull in with an antenna.


The dish HD-DVR is more rubust than the 8300


as an exisiting customer you can upgrade to a leased dish DVR for $199 upfront and then receiver 10 $10 credits


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Orlando Digital is easy to pull in with an antenna.



I live in Tuskawilla (in Winter Springs). Should I be able to pull in all the channels, including the oddballs like CW (UPN + WB)? I think I heard that most of the antennas are in Christmas, which seems kind of close. Are they all there? And are we talking about a big ugly antenna on my roof, or are there more discrete options?


Also, without getting my locals through Dish and having to rely on an antenna, won't I have to run an additional cable to each TV? I currently have just one cable going to four different locations for the Dish signal, and now I'd have to add a second cable.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I just found an excellent website that answered my previous questions.

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx 


Apparently everything I need is in one direction from me and only about 11-14 miles away. And I just need a "small" antenna. Nice.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My latest data points on the 8300HD lockup problem:
> 
> 
> From previous posts, for me lockups occur when viewing ESPN HD (BHN1329). Per Barry, I switched the STB output from 720P to 1080i and the problem remained.
> 
> 
> This Saturday being college football (all day) I had the opportunity to try some things. I watched games on NBC HD (BHN 1020), CBS HD (BHN 1060), ABC HD (BHN 1090), ESPN HD (BHN 1329) and ESPN Game Plan (BHN 521-6) which is SD only. In the afternoon I continually switvhed between NBC HD, CBS HD, ABC HD and ESPN HD with no problems. I also swithched between NBC HD, CBS HD, ABC HD and ESPN Game Plan (nonHD) channels with no problem. But when I switched from ESPN HD to a Game Plan (non HD) channel, the lockup occurred. I had previously reported that a switch from ESPN HD to ESPN2 (SD) on BHN channel 30 would sometimes cause a lockup. My data to date says the lockup may occur only when switching from ESPN HD (BHN 1329) to a non HD channel.
> 
> 
> Barry - I hope this provides some leads to solving this problem. Maybe others can try Switching from ESPN HD to a non HD channel to see if they get the same result.




Hello from Denver.


Good detective work. The fact that you are on the Melbourne headend and having a problem with ESPN-HD ties in with the others reporting problems in your area. I reported the problems to engineering so I am hoping the Melbourne engineers change frequencies for the ESPN-HD and TNT-HD to find a channel with less problems. This would also explain why people outside of the Melbourne headend are unable to repeat your problem. If we can get others in Melbourne to report the same problem that would be useful info.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched the movie Fantastic 4 on HBOHD at 8:00pm Last night (Saturday). About every minute or so there was considerable macroblocking and total loss of of audio for about 2-5 seconds at a time. Anyone else notice it? My AV receiver showed the loss of signal on its display also. I Live in 32940 Melbourne.




I have given up on HBO at 8pm. I now record the late feed when HBO repeats the 8pm movie and see almost no dropouts. Anything viewed between 8pm and 10pm is almost always full of glitches.


----------



## shawnb199

I have another data point for the 8300HD lockup issue. Tonight during Red Sox-Yankees on ESPNHD, at approximately 10P, the unit did the video lockup right in the middle of the game. No switching channels, no switch to an SD source, no resolution change with a locally inserted ad. 32904 zip code.


I'm also having a problem with my Pace box on the bedroom tv. It seems to be about every 10 or 12 times I turn it on that I get no video. I can see the display bars with the program title, I can change channels, hear the audio, even see the program guide, but there is no video. I have to remove power and reboot the box to get video back.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MikeO,
> 
> Yes I agree with you on the fuzziness. I had noticed that on Rescue Me before it went off the air. I wonder if we are the only two



Barry can confirm this, but I believe FX isn't actually sending Brighthouse a digital or even 480i signal, but an analog signal. So they aren't even broadcasting in SD. There are a few other channels that do this too.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would stick with dish if I were you. They got pretty much every national HD channel covered and Orlando Digital is easy to pull in with an antenna.



I just found a showstopper. The ViP622 apparently only has one OTA tuner. I won't be able to watch OTA one show while recording another. We watch a fair amount of prime-time TV and this essentially kills Dish for me.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have given up on HBO at 8pm. I now record the late feed when HBO repeats the 8pm movie and see almost no dropouts. Anything viewed between 8pm and 10pm is almost always full of glitches.



Barry - does your"giving up" mean that BHN knows of the problem and refuses to fix it, that it's unfixable, ?????????????? I hate to accept unacceptable service that I pay for. IS there someone I can complain to? or something that I can do to help remedy the problem?


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For $49 I get standard cable. Is that for the entire house, unlimited TVs, and no set-top boxes?



Yes


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For $57 I get digital cable. Is that for the entire house, unlimited TVs, and every TV gets its own set-top box?



No, that includes only 1 STB. All other TV's will only have standard cable


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assuming I get digital cable (I'm making the switch because I'm finally moving to HD), then the first DVR is $6, and then every other DVR is $10. I also want one HD DVR, and is that an ADDITIONAL $10 and therefore $16?



It might be easier to think of it this way:

You pay $49 for cable service

You pay $7.95 for each set-top box

If you want a standard definition DVR, it's $6 more

If you want an HD DVR, its $10 more


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assuming I have a TV with PIP, does the HD DVR have two HDMI connectors to run to the TV? Or is the common practice that the PIP come from a DVD, XBox or some other source? Or perhaps the DVR has a second output from the second tuner that is a lower quality S-Video?



The HD DVR only has one HDMI connector. But both DVR's (SD and HD) have a built-in PIP function since the boxes have 2 tuners inside.


It's quite common to have the HD DVR connected via HDMI and S-Video (for watching scaled SD programming)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One advantage I see to cable (and I think satellite does a similar thing now) is that I can rent the equipment. Does BHN upgrade their equipment often and is it easy for me to switch out that equipment? For example if BHN comes out with a dual HDMI DVR, can I just take my unit by the local BNH office and switch it out?



Usually, yes. However, whenever there is a new equipment deployment, they will often require a tech to come and install it during the first 1-2 months of deployment. After that (assuming there's enough supply) you can swap out equipment at any local BHN office.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lastly, how can I determine the maximum bandwidth of my three choices: Dish, DirectTV and BHN. In otherwords, what's the max bits/second that each can deliver? For BNH it would be across just one cable, and for the satellite companies it would be from all their satellites. And I want to know the bits/sec rather than the total number of channels because everyone compresses differently. I don't want to know that Dish, for example, has twice as many channels just because they compress twice as much. The decision on how much compression each company uses can be arbitrarily and rapidly changed. For example, if BHN's pipe is smaller than the satellite companies, then the only way they can keep up with satellite's channel offerings is to increase the compression. And if this is a problem for BHN, what are their plans for moving to fibre?



I don't recall the compression ratios for Dish and DTV. Barry would know better. Check his website at orlandodigital.tv or check earlier in this thread. BHN does not compress any of its video beyond what the broadcaster originally transmits.


----------



## ClubSteeler

What was the deal with the NFL HD games yesterday?


They were in widescreen with gray bars on the top and bottom and were far from HD. Very upsetting to the Dolphins fans around here, but the game was even more upsetting.


----------



## bgall

what are you talking about?


they were hd, if you had bars on the top and bottom your receiver is not set right


----------



## HappyFunBoater

As a test, I think I'm going to run BHN and Dish in parallel for a month. Does anyone know of any deals from BHN to incentivize satellite users to switch?


P.S. Thank you very much to everyone that helped me earlier in the thread. It was very useful!


----------



## bgall

Hooray Jeopardy and Wheel are finally in HD on WFTV in Orlando


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As a test, I think I'm going to run BHN and Dish in parallel for a month. Does anyone know of any deals from BHN to incentivize satellite users to switch?
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you very much to everyone that helped me earlier in the thread. It was very useful!




I have run parallel BHN and DirecTV for a year now.... and it has taken me this long because the 8300HD just isn't a TiVo and has small storage..


I am finally going to shutdown the DirecTV since I just got my Series3 TiVo HD (CableCard).


I know there are SOME deals and I will see what they offer me when I call in to get another 8300 for the bedroom.


Now if only BrightHouse will fix the CableCARD 1-99 analog problem everything will be perfect! (Barry??? )


BHN HD channels are FAR superior to the D* E HDLite.


good luck!


mike


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Mike, I realize the S3 TiVo is generally better than the 8300, but do you lose ANY features by dropping the 8300?


And what is the 1-99 analog problem? I would have thought with a cable card you didn't need to view analog channels.


----------



## bgall

you lose on demand by not having a bhn receiver


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Yikes. I assume that includes Movies on Demand. OK, that kills the Tivo option.


Thanks!


----------



## MikeO

yes.. you lose the ONDemand and PPV options... That is why I am keeping the 8300HD box.. Tivo for 80% of my recordings and 8300HD for the other 20% "Overlap" that the two tuners on TiVo are busy recording other things.



for some reason, CableCARDS are not mapping 1-99 to the digital channels. they are the standard analog !




And after that last 20 minute phone call with DirecTV (cancelling my DTV service ) BHN better get their acts together with this whole CableCARD issue and pricing.


D* just offered me the moon AND the sun to stay with them..

Free this.. free that... free upgrade to the latest HD DVR ( actually pretty nice.. ) which is MPEG-4 and gets HD Locals.


Apparently D* now offers Orlando 2,6,9,35 HD Locals...


They actually put my acct in Suspension until June 2007 Just in case I want to come back I get all the free stuff they were throwing at me..



mike


----------



## Barry928

Hi all,


I am still in Denver for training classes.


The analog on CableCard is a known issue and I reported this months ago. I will follow up again with BHN engineering to see if the problem can be solved.


FX is indeed arriving at BHN as analog. This is FOX being cheap.


The issue with drop outs in prime time is one that has stumped us for a long time. You may remember I tried to organize groups of people to log the glitches in an attempt to trace the problem and give BHN a clue about where to start. I would be happy to try again so speak up if you are interested in activly tracing the problem system wide. We also need people to log the off air as a control.


My viewing habits have evolved into watching HD playing back from the 8300 only. Since the primetime frequently glitches I always record movies in the middle of the night.


rich21 posted links to view the data rates on Satellite. Both D*and E* are compressing the HD channels badly using MPEG2. The only MPEG4 currently available is HD-DVD and D* LIL. BHN does not add any additional compression to the HD channels and they run QAM 256 with 2 HD channels per 6mhz channel.


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The analog on CableCard is a known issue and I reported this months ago. I will follow up again with BHN engineering to see if the problem can be solved.
> 
> 
> FX is indeed arriving at BHN as analog. This is FOX being cheap.




Let us know what you hear on the cableCARD issue.



Does anyone know how or who we can put pressure on as consumers to get FX digital??










thanks

m


----------



## rolltide1017

I have a question that is not BHN related but, was hoping some folks in the area might know.


For other DLP owners, is it normal for your lamp to start flickering when it is about read to die? Are there any Sammy DLP owners who have had to replace your lamp and about how many hours did you get?


Mine started flickering pretty bad last night and seems quite a bit darker. I'm at around 4200 hours on it and was think it would last longer (like somewhere between 6000-8000). I hope this isn't the same problem I had with my first Sammy DLP. My first one started flickering within the first few weeks I had it and was a light engine problem. Sammy eventually replace that TV with the one I have now, which I have had for almost 2 years. I hope it's not starting to crap out on me. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sancho88

Has anybody heard anything about ESPN2 HD?


I hope we don't have to wait until the end of the season before we get it.


----------



## bgall

no










a lot of college football is being missed


----------



## Cuneiform

Rolltide 1017,


I have a Samsung DLP about the same age as yours and have recently replaced the lamp. It gave indications similar to your description--darkening and flickering before I replaced the lamp. I had about 8400 hours on mine, but relatively few on-off cycles, since the unit was on many hours per day. After I replaced the lamp, I noticed variable artifacts near the left side of the screen that subsided after a few minutes of lamp operation--probably some type of plasma instability before the lamp burned-in. Hope a new lamp solves your problem--mine looks great again. (Please excuse off-topic reply)


----------



## captaincl

I would love to participate actively logging issues with both BHN and mistakes that our local networks are making in sending out wrong feeds. I have to say that WESH is one of the worst offenders about being in the wrong feed or forgetting to switch back into the HD feed after switching out of it. Monday night 9/18... Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip started being broadcast through the SD feed instead of the HD feed for the first 3 minutes. During this time two audio signals were being transmitted overlapping probably both the SD and HD audio signals with a minor signal delay creating a horrible echo.


At 13 minutes... then it became an 8300 HDDVR issue... as my DVR apparently froze, and stopped recording the show! When the recording stopped... it was not switching to a commercial... it was in the middle of the show. The 2nd tuner was recording Supernanny on 1090 at the same time... and at that same time interval... it was showing commercials... but with black bars on the side... so it hadn't switched out of the HD feed. What I find puzzeling is that that recording did not stop. The unit never rebooted... so why??? did my other tuner stop???? I was also watching a 3rd show... Amazing Race that was recorded... if I remember right... it finished and I selected to delete it at 10:13. So that means that it somehow also sent a signal to stop recording Studio 60... that is a SERIOUS programming glitch!


I live in the 33896 area. I'd appreciate you passing on this BHN DVR glitch Barry... also does anyone have contact with some of the broadcast engineers at our local stations. I wish someone would tell WESH to be more careful about what feed they are on. They did this all the time last year with ER.


----------



## Gator1




MikeO said:


> Let us know what you hear on the cableCARD issue.
> 
> 
> 
> MikeO
> 
> How does the quality of the analog channels 1-99 compare on the Tivo Series 3 vs receiving them in digital on the SA 8300? I would assume the quality would be worse on the Tivo until BHN fixes the mapping problem.


----------



## rich21

Speaking of 8300 issues, there is another bug where if you record a program longer than 1 hour long and start watching some time after the 1st hour has been recorded, you can't watch the beginning of the problem, but can only start watching some # of minutes later when n = time - 1 hour.


Also the progress bar goes bonkers and oscillates between the beginning and end for a minute or two. It is also difficult to get thing to rewind at least catch the show close to the beginning.


No problem once the recording has finished.



The WESH folks have a history of being asleep at the switch.


I didn't have any problems with recording Studio 60. I had a lot of short drop-outs on WKMG during the fins game on Sunday. Had a problem last week on House with 6 minutes missing from the recording.


Seems like BHN service has gotten worse in the past 2 months or so.


----------



## Barry928

I always use LIST to playback a recording that has not finished. Backing up the buffer manually does not produce smooth results. No doubt the Melbourne headend is having some problems. Hopefully my report to BHN will produce some improvement.


----------



## rich21

I use list too, still can't watch from the beginning.


----------



## captaincl

Rich I know exactly what you are talking about... you are asking for trouble if you attempt to watch a show that is in the middle of recording. Unlike Tivo's logic which handles buffered and in progress recording's correctly... the BHN DVR can seriously screw up a show that you attempt to watch while it's recording. I've had it stop recording all together... create a wrong length time stamp on the total recording time... and lots of drop out issues.


----------



## Barry928

Sorry Rich. I know your an advanced user. Perhaps a workaround could be the controls to start the recording early.


captaincl,


Welcome to the forum. I am guessing your problem may have been you ran out of HD tuners. You can record 2 HD shows and watch a third playback but if you tried to tune a 3rd HD channel after the playback ended while still recording two others that may have exceeded the limit on the 8300. The box should have handled it more gracefully and I am not about to start defending the 8300. I am waiting for the Tivo Series 3 reports like everyone else.


----------



## captaincl

thanks for the welcome Barry... I am very passionate about HD and making sure it's done right. If those of us that are actually educated in it don't speak up soon... cable systems will compress the heck out of the signals and make HD look just as bad as SD again. They figure the average person isn't smart enough to know the difference at this point. It's a slippery slope. Once we start down that dark path, forever will it dominate out destiny... as our friend Yoda says. I didn't realize how brillantly Tivo's logic was designed until I was forced to make do with this 8300 thingy. I have a Series 1 Tivo and it works light years better. I pretty much agree with you that as the recorded show being viewed ended... it probably tried tuning to a previous channel... but the programming should have been made so that it figured out... oops... I'm recording 2 shows... so I should just force the channel to one of the two tuners. At least I could download the episode and watch it on my computer... but still... there are alot of mistakes being made with HD harware out there. I'm sure Series 3 Tivo is great... but I'm not plunking down $1000. That's crazy. Not to mention there are alot of Cable Card issues still.


----------



## Barry928

You should attend the annual BHN meeting of the CFHDS in November. They are not planning on compressing the HD channels.


----------



## captaincl

I'm glad they are not planning on compressing... compared to what satellite is doing... that's great. However BHN lacks an easy way to report issues. Upon calling the "tech support" lines... and getting a response saying... let me reboot your DVR... when I'm telling them it's a transmission issue that multiple viewers are seeing.... that just depresses me... it's like get me to someone who knows something. I'm no extreme expert... but I educate myself... and while I may not know yet what QAM's are... I teach myself that which I don't know.


It just saddens me as to the mistakes BHN is making especially in hooking up new customers with HD service. I have had to go to 2 friends houses that got HDTV's... after I sold them on it... and what did the BHN installer do... he used composite cables to hook the DVR to the TV. They person told them they don't need to use component cables! Instead they basicly turned the stretch mode on and told them... that was HD. If people are tricked into this... alot of people are setup incorrectly. And when asked what HDMI was... the installers didn't even know what that was. I actually had that issue with the person that delivered my box... he didn't know what HDMI was. I already had my HDMI cable... face it folks... it's way better than component... finally 1 cable with sound and video... it's the wave of the future.


1 other programming issue with the 8300 I thought of.... it's highly annoying that when you are watching a recorded show... the program info bar pops up on the screen if another show starts recording while you are viewing another (like pushing the info button)... I would love to get into the programming and fix the software. The programmers didn't seem to think of alot of different possibilites that could happen.


1 last thing... there is an issue when using an HDMI cable with the 8300. If you turn off the power to the TV... it sends a command through the HDMI cable to turn off the cable box... however... there is some glitch there... cause it sends the cable box into a frenzy of turning on and off.... on and off. The only solution is to turn my cable box off first... then turn the TV off... otherwise the incessant on and off eventually sends the machine to get stuck and reboot itself.


----------



## rich21

Barry,


Starting the recording early would only make me miss more of the program I'd want to watch. The box will only play from the 1 hr buffer while it is recording.


The software in the box looks/acts like it is written by hardware guys. They need real software engineers and a software development process (that they actually follow). Not a BHN problem but a SA problem.


Case in point for Samsung, they published an article in DDJ a few months ago saying they now realize they need to be a software company too and wrote about the development process they were putting in place. Of course what they put in place had been done decades ago by other companies.


As for installation stories, when they tried to hook me up, they wanted to use coax from the DVR. They didn't even know what component cables were, never mind HDMI. Didn't bring an HDMI cable even though I asked for one.


For those who really want to know what QAM is
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrat...ude_modulation


----------



## Barry928

captain,


BHN does not write the software so I don't know who you are trying to reach on the phone. BHN is switching to the MDN (Mystro Digital Navigator) software in the future so hopefully it will perform better than Passport.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nebra...ro/page_1.html 


I talked to the TIVO people at CEDIA in Denver and the new TIVO is going to cost $799 plus $12.95 a month for software and guide, plus $4 a month to BHN for 2 cablecards. The eSATA port is not yet active to expand the storage and it only has 2 HD tuners. TIVO will offer a limited one time trade in for a previous TIVO lifetime license for $200. I am thinking that 2 - 8300's is still more cost effective with 4 HD tuners and doubling my storage. Both solutions cost $16 a month but $800 buys you the TIVO software.



I had the same experience with installation at my house only worse. The guy wanted to hook up my 8300 for HD with a piece of RG6 and he did not speak english. I had all the wires including the HDMI pre-terminated in my rack just waiting for the 8300 to drop in but he wanted to argue with me about the RG6. I finally had to talk to his supervisor on his cellphone to get him out of my house. BHN trains the employees but the contractors are another story. I have found the installers at the big box stores to lack the same training on new installations. All of us here on the forum serve to help friends and neighbors navigate the technology jungle.


----------



## MikeO




Gator1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let us know what you hear on the cableCARD issue.
> 
> 
> 
> MikeO
> 
> How does the quality of the analog channels 1-99 compare on the Tivo Series 3 vs receiving them in digital on the SA 8300? I would assume the quality would be worse on the Tivo until BHN fixes the mapping problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.. The analog channels are ANALOG.. the 8300 looks much better.. like I said before coming from DTV I almost dropped BHN a few months ago then they started that simulcasting and I almost always used the 8300... now I use the TiVo S3 for all HD and the 8300 for SD stuff.
> 
> 
> I do have to say though the S3 tuners are very good and the analog channels are very good for analog.. best I have ever seen from BHN.
> 
> 
> 
> mike
Click to expand...


----------



## tomorrowsretail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> captain,
> 
> 
> BHN does not write the software so I don't know who you are trying to reach on the phone. BHN is switching to the MDN (Mystro Digital Navigator) software in the future so hopefully it will perform better than Passport.



Hi,

Just wondering when we would be looking at this in our area? I'm sure central florida will be rolled out over a period of months... but any idea on Deland/Daytona/Orange City (Site 30) area might see this?

I know you may not have dates, etc.. but are we looking at a few months, maybe a year? or --- .. 


Thanks,

Tim


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN is switching to the MDN (Mystro Digital Navigator) software in the future so hopefully it will perform better than Passport.



I just scheduled an install with BHN and one of the "free" items listed was something called a "Navigator". Does that mean my area (32708 - Winter Springs / Tuscawilla) is already getting the MDN, or is Navigator just a generic term for the channel menu?


The 8300HD is being installed today. I really hope it doesn't suck as bad as everyone is describing. It sounds like a complete disaster.


----------



## Barry928

No one is getting MDN in Central Florida for quite a while. I will ask for a target date for the conversion. I wanted to post a link other than a press release to show the software was more than vaporware. Using the 8300 is far from a complete disaster. When I visit relatives and see the crap they are forced to use on other cable systems with huge compression on the HD channels that is a disaster. The 8300 is also far from ideal but like any component I don't own I figure out what makes it crash and then I don't do that anymore. If I find out that holding down the channel up button for a long time will crash the box I start using the guide to navigate.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using the 8300 is far from a complete disaster.



Yeah, I'm sure that's true. No one ever posts when their hardware works - only when it fails. I'll remain optimistic.


I follow the DirectTV HR20 and Dish Vip622 forums and apparently they both have serious problems also.


----------



## Impala1ss

Anyone else having/had the problem I have started to experience with the sound from the 8300HD DVR? I use the Optical cable to my DVR from the 8300HD. Lately the sound has just stopped working from both the live programs and the recorded programs. Sometimes cold rebooting the box restores the sound, sometimes not. Sometimes going into Settings, and switching between Digital and two channel sound does the trick. Sometimes I have to turn the DVR off for a while - 10 minutes+.


Sounds like the box is going to me.


----------



## JH2003

Some more 8300HD information. Last night two shows were being recorded while I was out. A power failure occured for about 10 seconds. When the 8300HD rebooted, recording continued on only one of the shows. Neither show was on the channell that comes on when the STB is turned on - is that the cause?


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having/had the problem I have started to experience with the sound from the 8300HD DVR? I use the Optical cable to my DVR from the 8300HD. Lately the sound has just stopped working from both the live programs and the recorded programs. Sometimes cold rebooting the box restores the sound, sometimes not. Sometimes going into Settings, and switching between Digital and two channel sound does the trick. Sometimes I have to turn the DVR off for a while - 10 minutes+.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the box is going to me.



I had this same problem and found that the optical cable connection had come loose. Removing and reinserting both ends of the optical cable solved the problem, at least for a year.


----------



## rich21

The SA8300 only draws about 35watts, so a small UPS will help it ride though most of FPL's problems.


----------



## barrygordon

All of the electronics except the Projector and the Audio Power Amp in my HT runs off a UPS.


The UPS is rated at 500 watts and that will hold the entire theater for about 15-20 seconds. If I was in the mood I would add the PJ and up the UPS to 1000 watts and it would probably hold it for enough time to cover 90% of all FPL Glitches. I will probably do that when I upgrade the pj to 1080p. Modern electronics uses very little power, 35 watts (the 8300) is actually a large nunber)


The home automation electronics and this includes 2 PC's, all head end video and LAN equipment, all touchscreens, relays, anouncement amplifiers, callerID, everything; is on a 1500 KVA Rack mount UPS that will run that load for a full 15 minutes. the standby generator for half the house (the automation eq is on that half) kicks in in 20 seconds.


----------



## rich21

D* gets sued over its HD picture quality
http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvlawsuit092006.htm 


Could be interesting for all service provides if this flies...


----------



## nicholga

Hey all, not sure if this has been mentioned, but while I was in Tampa this weekend, I saw a commercial that BHN was advertising they now have increased bandwidth for the internet customers to 10Mbs & 15Mbs (premium)


The last I knew we were @ 8/10Mbs, so I checked my speed and realized I was @ 10Mbs, but haven't seen anything mentioning the increase in our area. Anyone else know/hear about this?


-- Gary


----------



## Barry928

I did not hear anything about 10mbs but I'll take it.


Too funny about D* getting sued. Die HD Lite.


----------



## captaincl

I'm still only getting 6.3 Mbs... should I be getting more?


----------



## bgall

this sucks, jeopardy and wheel were hd beginning this week, but now it's back to sd. what gives?


----------



## Barry928




Gator1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let us know what you hear on the cableCARD issue.
> 
> 
> 
> MikeO
> 
> How does the quality of the analog channels 1-99 compare on the Tivo Series 3 vs receiving them in digital on the SA 8300? I would assume the quality would be worse on the Tivo until BHN fixes the mapping problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the CableCard analog problem with the boss today on the way back from CEDIA and he mentioned doing some testing with a CableCard months ago at the office. He said the QAM tuner did not automatically remap the analog channels to the digital duplicate channels but the digital channels were available if you went looking for them. He simply deleted all the analog versions of the channels from the guide.
> 
> 
> Has anyone looked really hard for SD channels with the new TIVO?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gator1




Barry928 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the CableCard analog problem with the boss today on the way back from CEDIA and he mentioned doing some testing with a CableCard months ago at the office. He said the QAM tuner did not automatically remap the analog channels to the digital duplicate channels but the digital channels were available if you went looking for them. He simply deleted all the analog versions of the channels from the guide.
> 
> 
> Has anyone looked really hard for SD channels with the new TIVO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I am a little confused. Would the SD channels and their digital counterpart be the same channel number? If so, I am not sure how they would show up in the Tivo guide. I will be getting the Series 3 on Friday so I will see what shows up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry928

No the SD channels are an unpublished higher channel number. The BHN set top boxes automatically switch to the SD version of the channel but show the user the original analog channel number. You are after the higher numbers. I don't remember where they are but when you find one you will find them all and then we can publish a list here and on the OD website.


----------



## Barry928

If you find the channels use this doc to fill in the left column with the new numbers.

 

CableCard Channels.doc 91.5k . file


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still only getting 6.3 Mbs... should I be getting more?



Just checked with speakeasy.net zip 32712

Last Result:

Download Speed: 6549 kbps (818.6 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 478 kbps (59.8 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just checked with speakeasynet zip 32712
> 
> Last Result:
> 
> Download Speed: 6549 kbps (818.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Upload Speed: 478 kbps (59.8 KB/sec transfer rate)




vonage's speed test page (speedtestvonagecom) gives you both up/down and qos.

around 5:45 or so when I checked earlier, it was right @ 10Mbs.

I just checked again, and I was @ 10.1 down, 496kbps up, and 95% qos. (48ms round-trip/16ms max pause)


I tried w/ 2 different browsers and got generally the same result. (10.3 w/ IE, 10.1 w/ firefox)


(I haven't posted 5 times to the forum yet, so I'm getting an error about posting URL's the regular way)


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No the SD channels are an unpublished higher channel number. The BHN set top boxes automatically switch to the SD version of the channel but show the user the original analog channel number. You are after the higher numbers. I don't remember where they are but when you find one you will find them all and then we can publish a list here and on the OD website.




From what I gather over at tivocommunity.com the STB's get their channel map from the cableCARDS.


I just manually tried tuning in increments of 50 from 1500 to 4000 and didn't tune anything.


hopefully we can get something !


m


----------



## Barry928

The channels are tucked into the hundreds somewhere. I will try to find out.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had this same problem and found that the optical cable connection had come loose. Removing and reinserting both ends of the optical cable solved the problem, at least for a year.



Thanks. Switched the cable to the second location. Hopefully, this will work.


----------



## Barry928

I asked the boss this morning for more channel mapping details with the cablecard and he said he used an LG plasma. The QAM tuner in the plasma did see the channel remapping instructions for the SD channels and showed them as a duplicate number to the analog with a slight difference to the channel ID. If nothing shows up this may be a bug with TIVO so give them a call.


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all, not sure if this has been mentioned, but while I was in Tampa this weekend, I saw a commercial that BHN was advertising they now have increased bandwidth for the internet customers to 10Mbs & 15Mbs (premium)
> 
> 
> The last I knew we were @ 8/10Mbs, so I checked my speed and realized I was @ 10Mbs, but haven't seen anything mentioning the increase in our area. Anyone else know/hear about this?
> 
> 
> -- Gary



It happens that I called Road Runner support about this issue last night. I was using a test site that was showing very slow results and wanted to know why. The tech directed me to this site:

http://speedtest.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ 


which is a direct connection to BHN. It showed my download speed as 12Mbps. I was unaware of this change, but that seemed pretty darn good to me. Uploads are at 1Mbps.


-- Martin


PS It turned out that the test site was the culprit. It was very slow.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It happens that I called Road Runner support about this issue last night. I was using a test site that was showing very slow results and wanted to know why. The tech directed me to this site:
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/
> 
> 
> which is a direct connection to BHN. It showed my download speed as 12Mbps. I was unaware of this change, but that seemed pretty darn good to me. Uploads are at 1Mbps.
> 
> 
> -- Martin
> 
> 
> PS It turned out that the test site was the culprit. It was very slow.



I don't think that test site is very accurate. If I select the 1.04MB size download for the test it says that I have a download speed of 14.65Mbps (which I know is not true.) If I then select the 14.75MB size test it says my download speed is 6.65Mbps.


I like using this site: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 

Which just gave me these results: 8499kbps down and 477kbps up


----------



## wdcoy

I emailed WFTV last week complaining about not having Wheel of Fortune & Jeopardy shown yet in HD. I received this response today:



> Quote:
> There are some issues with the transmission system used to deliver these programs to us in HD. We are working those out with our vendors, and hope to have both shows in HD very soon. In the meantime, we run them in HD when we have a workable HD feed.



Don


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have seen BHN shut off the encryption for periods of time when they are working on the system but then a week later the channels are gone.



I have been using a Sony KDS-60A2000 with a built-in QAM tuner as primary display for almost 6 weeks. When I perform a scan, I get about 2-3 dozen unencrypted QAM channels via BHN. The Sony automatically shows (adds to channel list) all of the unencrypted QAM channels that it finds. A week after my first scan, the channels disappeared. I performed a rescan and they returned, mapped different channel number (xxx.yyy). They all appear to be the digital version of one of the 1-99 analog channels. For the last 4 weeks the channel assignments have been stable, but I expect that they could be remapped again at any time.


What is really interesting is that my new Series 3 TiVo also has a QAM tuner, but when I do a scan with it, it only finds ~8 unencrypted QAM channels, and it maps them all to Channel 0.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that test site is very accurate. If I select the 1.04MB size download for the test it says that I have a download speed of 14.65Mbps (which I know is not true.) If I then select the 14.75MB size test it says my download speed is 6.65Mbps.
> 
> 
> I like using this site: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
> 
> Which just gave me these results: 8499kbps down and 477kbps up



I agree with Rolltide. I tried the BHN site and it says 17.45 Mbps. No one in h... that this is correct. Just watch a page load. At 17.45 it would load very, very quickly which mine does not.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that test site is very accurate. If I select the 1.04MB size download for the test it says that I have a download speed of 14.65Mbps (which I know is not true.) If I then select the 14.75MB size test it says my download speed is 6.65Mbps.
> 
> 
> I like using this site: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
> 
> Which just gave me these results: 8499kbps down and 477kbps up



I did the same site. My results were almost the same: 8154kbps down and 479kbps up.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that test site is very accurate. If I select the 1.04MB size download for the test it says that I have a download speed of 14.65Mbps (which I know is not true.) If I then select the 14.75MB size test it says my download speed is 6.65Mbps.
> 
> 
> I like using this site: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
> 
> Which just gave me these results: 8499kbps down and 477kbps up



These reason why the cfl test is high is because it is testing WITHIN the network. The speakeasy test is accurate because the test is conducted out over the regular internet.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been using a Sony KDS-60A2000 with a built-in QAM tuner as primary display for almost 6 weeks. When I perform a scan, I get about 2-3 dozen unencrypted QAM channels via BHN. The Sony automatically shows (adds to channel list) all of the unencrypted QAM channels that it finds. A week after my first scan, the channels disappeared. I performed a rescan and they returned, mapped different channel number (xxx.yyy). They all appear to be the digital version of one of the 1-99 analog channels. For the last 4 weeks the channel assignments have been stable, but I expect that they could be remapped again at any time.
> 
> 
> What is really interesting is that my new Series 3 TiVo also has a QAM tuner, but when I do a scan with it, it only finds ~8 unencrypted QAM channels, and it maps them all to Channel 0.



WGW

Is the QAM turner in the Series 3 just for OTA channels? Also have you had in luck with the Series 3 tuning in the digital channels 1-99 (on BHN) rather the analog versions that MikeO mentioned?


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdcoy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed WFTV last week complaining about not having Wheel of Fortune & Jeopardy shown yet in HD. I received this response today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don



Hmm hard to tell there were any errors from this end.


the HD programs they did show were just fine


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WGW
> 
> Is the QAM turner in the Series 3 just for OTA channels? Also have you had in luck with the Series 3 tuning in the digital channels 1-99 (on BHN) rather the analog versions that MikeO mentioned?



QAM is cable only, not OTA. Without CableCards, I can tune 8 unencrypted digital channels on the S3 as described in my post above. I would need CableCards to try to replicate MikeO problem, and I've not scheduled installation as yet.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> vonage's speed test page (speedtestvonagecom) gives you both up/down and qos.
> 
> around 5:45 or so when I checked earlier, it was right @ 10Mbs.
> 
> I just checked again, and I was @ 10.1 down, 496kbps up, and 95% qos. (48ms round-trip/16ms max pause)



Just tried all three, wonder if it is zip code specific??


Speakeasy =Last Result:

Download Speed: 6590 kbps (823.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 477 kbps (59.6 KB/sec transfer rate)


Speedtest...BHN = 6.69

speedtest..vonage = 6.70


All using Mozilla


Checked using my laptop with IE same result.


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM is cable only, not OTA. Without CableCards, I can tune 8 unencrypted digital channels on the S3 as described in my post above. I would need CableCards to try to replicate MikeO problem, and I've not scheduled installation as yet.




From my readings at Tivocommunity.com it appears MANY people are having issues with unencrypted QAM channels and Tivo3.


When you have CableCARDS installed in the Tivo Series3 you can not do a channel scan ( apparently there is no QAM channel scanning ).


Tivo claims that the cablecard provides the channel maps.


There is also a lot of discussion on the need of manual mapping of unencrypted QAM channels.



I will email tivo and try to get some help with this one..


WGW- What were the actual channel numbers of the digital versions?


thanks

mike


----------



## bgall

what are the channels that are unencrypted? that's interesting...


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From my readings at Tivocommunity.com it appears MANY people are having issues with unencrypted QAM channels and Tivo3.
> 
> 
> When you have CableCARDS installed in the Tivo Series3 you can not do a channel scan ( apparently there is no QAM channel scanning ).
> 
> 
> Tivo claims that the cablecard provides the channel maps.
> 
> 
> There is also a lot of discussion on the need of manual mapping of unencrypted QAM channels.
> 
> 
> 
> I will email tivo and try to get some help with this one..
> 
> 
> WGW- What were the actual channel numbers of the digital versions?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike



CableCards provide the data that the S3 needs to map the QAM 'physical' channel to it's corresponding 'virtual' channel. Without this mapping, the S3 can't associate the correct Guide data to the channel. One of the questions asked on the TCF prior to release of the S3 was whether the TiVo software would permit users to perform this mapping manually. With manual mapping, a user could do a channel scan for unencrypted channels, and then through a menu, associate the xxx.yyy QAM channel number to the number that the cable company assigns to that channel so that it would have correct guide data associated with it. So, for example, I do a scan, and by visual inspection determine that the SciFi channel is on unencrypted QAM channel 117.24. I would then manually label 117.24 as Channel 74.

Currently, the S3 TiVo does not provide this capability, although it could be provided in a future release of the software. Also, for some reason, with BHN, the S3 maps all of the unencrypted QAM channels to Channel 0, so I end up with 8-12 Channel 0 in the Channel List. So, I don't know the actual QAM channel numbers for these unencrypted channels.

I'm not surprised that you can't do a cable channel scan with CableCards installed. You wouldn't need to as the CCs already provide the mapping. From your prior posts, the does seem to be a problem with the way that the S3 is mapping digital-over-analog channels. You may want to write a detail explanation and send to TiVoJerry on the TCF.


WGW (aka TiVoToo on TCF)


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what are the channels that are unencrypted? that's interesting...



Some of the ones that I remember off of the top of my head are ESPN, ESPN2, CNNHN, SciFi, USA, Speed, ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, Pax, Comedy, Discovery, LMN, plus others. When I have some time tomorrow, I'll post a complete list of clear QAM channels found by my Sony that includes current QAM channel number for each.


----------



## Barry928

CableCards are on the way out.

http://thehtpcrecord.com/index.php?o...ask=view&id=26 


Hopefully to be replaced with something that works.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> I emailed WFTV last week complaining about not having Wheel of Fortune & Jeopardy shown yet in HD. I received this response today:



WOF? Jeopardy? Oh boy! What's next, Jerry Springer?










How's about WESH and/or NBC getting their HD act together already?!? Half the time, on their prime time programs, the HD signal goes in and out, the sound is echoey (is that a word?), or the HD is never shown. How many years do they need to work this out?!?


----------



## WGW

Here is list of clear QAM digital channels found by my Sony KDS-60A2000 on BHN Cable:


83.11 WGN

84.3 NBC (WESH)

84.6 (Spanish)

84.7 PBS (WMFE)

84.8 27

84.10 (unknown)

84.11 (Spanish)

84.12 65

85.8 DBCC

85.9 45 (WLCB)

85.12 Fox (WOFL)

86.8 VOD Previews

118.102 Comedy

118.109 ABC

118.110 Fox

118.114 HSN

118.117 45

118.123 ShopNBC

118.124 FoxNews

118.132 ESPN

118.135 USA

118.136 Lifetime

118.137 TNT

119.104 BET

119.111 ESPN2

119.115 Discovery

119.118 (Spanish)

119.138 SciFi

120.101 FX

120.107 i

120.112 QVC

120.113 E!

120.116 Disney

120.120 CW18

120.122 Sun

120.125 AMC

120.127 (unknown)

120.131 CBS

120.134 Speed


You will note there are some duplicates.

[Sure wish my S3 would find all of these in the clear (especially SciFi). S3 only finds 8. I would have thought a QAM tuner is a QAM tuner, and both would have found the same channels.]


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it is fair to demand a credit. We know that Aptiv broke this feature and not BHN but it is taking forever to fix and I am tired of waiting just like you.




Good luck! I called today to complain about something else and since I wasn't getting my way on that issue I decided to complain about this Dolby Digital issue. Of course I got plausable deniability excuses about how they don't know of any such issue. I pointed the supervisor (Keith) to this website as proof that I wasn't making this issue up and that I'm not the only one experiencing the problem. I think I'm going to schedule a service appointment and I'm going to repro the scenario for him while he's there. He of course won't be able to do a darn thing about it so I'll then be able to call and complain with some sort of service call reference number so I can't hear any excuses about not being aware of this issue.


----------



## rich21

samsterdog


The email addresses for the station engineer heads are at the top of the thread. Nothing gets fixed unless they know about. I'll be sending a email to WESH shortly.


----------



## barrygordon

Does BHN hold any sort of a franchise from the State/counties/municipalities that it's customers are located in? If so I think it would be much better if we dealt with the public officials (some of them must be elected or must be accountable to elected officials) who grant/control such franchises.


Dealing complaining/threatening BHN is useless IMHO. They just do not care, probably because they are not smart enough to fix the problem, and have very poor processes/procesures for dealing with aptiv and or SA.


Now complaining to an elected official whose job we have significant influence over is a better idea.


If they are not franchised then lets get together and make that a mandatory concept with re bidding of the franchise periodically.


I have a similar issue with cold calls for loans and other such electronic junk. I am on the federal do not call list. Try asking the caller for information on who they are and where they are located. My new approach is to take the bait and then start dealing with the actual company that wants to make the loan (never giving them any real information) until they supply what is neeeded to notify the FCC that they are employing firms that violate the FCC do not call register rules. I think that is a better approach. They might care.


My late wife used to just tie them up on the phone until either they disconnected or another call came in. She actually asked me to automate the whole procrss of keeping them on the line making no money. Some day... She would often fein real interest and then ask them for their home phone numbers so she could call them back at a time more convenient for her, like 2AM. They then understood but it made no difference


----------



## rich21

To reproduce the DD problem with the SA3000, reboot the box. The DD is lost even though the settings say it is selected.


----------



## Barry928

Another method would be to start 2 HD recordings and then select a third HD channel. The warning message will beep and DD will be shut off.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> samsterdog
> 
> 
> The email addresses for the station engineer heads are at the top of the thread. Nothing gets fixed unless they know about. I'll be sending a email to WESH shortly.



Thanks. I should have done that. I've tried calling when the problem occurs (obviously often), but no one answers. I believe I've left a message with no response. I guess I should know better and just send email.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is list of clear QAM digital channels found by my Sony KDS-60A2000 on BHN Cable:
> 
> 
> 83.11 WGN
> 
> 84.3 NBC (WESH)
> 
> 84.6 (Spanish)
> 
> 84.7 PBS (WMFE)
> 
> 84.8 27
> 
> 84.10 (unknown)
> 
> 84.11 (Spanish)
> 
> 84.12 65
> 
> 85.8 DBCC
> 
> 85.9 45 (WLCB)
> 
> 85.12 Fox (WOFL)
> 
> 86.8 VOD Previews
> 
> 118.102 Comedy
> 
> 118.109 ABC
> 
> 118.110 Fox
> 
> 118.114 HSN
> 
> 118.117 45
> 
> 118.123 ShopNBC
> 
> 118.124 FoxNews
> 
> 118.132 ESPN
> 
> 118.135 USA
> 
> 118.136 Lifetime
> 
> 118.137 TNT
> 
> 119.104 BET
> 
> 119.111 ESPN2
> 
> 119.115 Discovery
> 
> 119.118 (Spanish)
> 
> 119.138 SciFi
> 
> 120.101 FX
> 
> 120.107 i
> 
> 120.112 QVC
> 
> 120.113 E!
> 
> 120.116 Disney
> 
> 120.120 CW18
> 
> 120.122 Sun
> 
> 120.125 AMC
> 
> 120.127 (unknown)
> 
> 120.131 CBS
> 
> 120.134 Speed
> 
> 
> You will note there are some duplicates.
> 
> [Sure wish my S3 would find all of these in the clear (especially SciFi). S3 only finds 8. I would have thought a QAM tuner is a QAM tuner, and both would have found the same channels.]




Excellent! This is what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## SirJMark

Yes, because cable companies must secure public easement access to reach your home and assure their competitors do not enjoy the same priviledge. It is why cable companies are active political contributers as well. Good luck.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does BHN hold any sort of a franchise from the State/counties/municipalities that it's customers are located in? If so I think it would be much better if we dealt with the public officials (some of them must be elected or must be accountable to elected officials) who grant/control such franchises.


----------



## Barry928

The franchise agreements can last 10 or 15 years. The first thing to find out is when does the current contract come up for renewal.


----------



## barrygordon

Barry928, In order to do that, we need to know from whom BHN received its franchise, and who to contact at that office to ask the questions:


(1) when the frnchise is up

(2) What is the wording of the franchise, i.e. what is BHN legally obligated to provide.


----------



## barrygordon

I have a problem wherein sometimes when I set up to record a show series it sets the recording stop time at 2 minutes past the hour. I did not select that option, nor can I change it. That sometimes dissallows me to set up a recording for the next hour.


Has anyone else seen this? Anyone know what is going on?


This week I saw the following:


(1) Recording started, Recording stopped and then two minutes later a new recording of the same show was started. Not a reboot as a reboot takes much longer that 2 minutes This happened to three different shows at three different times.


(2) Severe pixelation during prime time on several major networks


(3) Recordings starting 2 minutes after the show starts althogh the options state start on time.



Any Clues?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry928, In order to do that, we need to know from whom BHN received its franchise, and who to contact at that office to ask the questions:
> 
> 
> (1) when the frnchise is up
> 
> (2) What is the wording of the franchise, i.e. what is BHN legally obligated to provide.




BHN has franchise agreements across 9 counties in Central Florida. The dates and terms will most likely vary based on location.



I would sure like to hear from the TIVO CableCard owners if the pixelization is still there during primetime viewing. I can't get a handle on what time of day has to do with the amount of glitching we see on the HD channels. 8-9pm is almost unviewable most days. I find myself switching to off air if we must view a show during that hour.


----------



## DKubicki

Hey Barry,

Awhile back I posted about the 8300 freezing during commericals on ESPNHD. I have been testing for the past week and it only happens when local commericals are on (i.e. the Sanford Kennel Club, Bob Dance, etc...) national commericals are ok. I am in Sanford zip 32773 but just FYI the same issue happened when I lived in Altamonte zip 32714. I have the 8300 set to only output 1080i for my Sony CRT. It is a giant pain in the A$$ and BHN does not seem to be able to resolve. Any help would be great.


Thanks

David

Go Gators!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a problem wherein sometimes when I set up to record a show series it sets the recording stop time at 2 minutes past the hour. I did not select that option, nor can I change it. That sometimes dissallows me to set up a recording for the next hour.



I'm a new cable subscriber and have only had my 8300HD for a few days but I noticed a similar problem. I've seen both the start and stop time vary from the hour or half hour mark by one or two minutes. I thought it was a feature. Some shows seem to run a little late and I just figured that the guide somehow knew which shows did this. I haven't had a problem with not recording a following show (yet) but I can see how it could be a problem.


Is this normal?


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BHN has franchise agreements across 9 counties in Central Florida. The dates and terms will most likely vary based on location.
> 
> 
> 
> I would sure like to hear from the TIVO CableCard owners if the pixelization is still there during primetime viewing. I can't get a handle on what time of day has to do with the amount of glitching we see on the HD channels. 8-9pm is almost unviewable most days. I find myself switching to off air if we must view a show during that hour.



I have seen pixiliation during the 8pm to 10pm timeframe with the s3.... so far this past week it was very minimal...



I will make more note of it this week.



mike


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a new cable subscriber and have only had my 8300HD for a few days but I noticed a similar problem. I've seen both the start and stop time vary from the hour or half hour mark by one or two minutes. I thought it was a feature. Some shows seem to run a little late and I just figured that the guide somehow knew which shows did this. I haven't had a problem with not recording a following show (yet) but I can see how it could be a problem.
> 
> 
> Is this normal?



Networks newest tactics in recent years are to alter the lenghts of some of their shows to end off the hour marks by one or two minutes. Other shows are shortened to compensate. It's a tactic to keep you from changing the channel and or record competing programming. The extra minutes are built into the program guide and correspond to the running times released by the networks.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DKubicki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Barry,
> 
> Awhile back I posted about the 8300 freezing during commericals on ESPNHD. I have been testing for the past week and it only happens when local commericals are on (i.e. the Sanford Kennel Club, Bob Dance, etc...) national commericals are ok. I am in Sanford zip 32773 but just FYI the same issue happened when I lived in Altamonte zip 32714. I have the 8300 set to only output 1080i for my Sony CRT. It is a giant pain in the A$$ and BHN does not seem to be able to resolve. Any help would be great.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David
> 
> Go Gators!




This is exactly the info I am looking for with ESPN-HD. I want to know if BHN cuts in a local ad switching the scan rate coming into the 8300 from 720p to 480i does it lock up the box? Anyone one else? Is it just sometimes?


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CableCards are on the way out.
> 
> http://thehtpcrecord.com/index.php?o...ask=view&id=26
> 
> 
> Hopefully to be replaced with something that works.



I had two cable cards installed on Friday in the Tivo Series 3 and the tech said the cable cards cost BHN about $300. so it is expensive for them. He says he is the only tech who really works with the cards as there is almost "no demand". He mentioned there is a "problem" with the cards in that they only map analog channels. He said he did not know if they work try and fix this in the future.


----------



## JH2003

I have posted a number of times about the 8300 HD lock-up problem that is related to ESPN-HD. As I said previously, that as a college football fan, I spend a good part of Saturdays watching. I wanted to gather more data on the problem, so I intentionally repeated all the channel changes (ESPN HD to non HD channels) that caused the problem to occur previously, and on this Saturday (yesterday), I could not cause a lock-up, nor did any commercials or other 720P/1080i/480i changes cause a lock-up. The problem did not exist - or has it been fixed??? Actually, the problem has not occurred since my last post on the subject.


----------



## Barry928

I did mention the lockup problem to BHN when I reported the problem with ESPN and TNT on the Melbourne system. I told them I would collect more clues and report back later. I need more people to report if they lock up and what was happening at the time of the crash.


----------



## rich21

I watched the NFL pregame on ESPN-HD and didn't have any problems today.


I did have a lot of short drop-outs on colts game, watched the last few minutes OTA and didn't have any problems.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I'm still learning how to use my 8300 and have a lot of basic questions. Rather than bug everyone on this forum, is there an online manual? (The On-Demand support is tedious and I'd rather not call a CSR for every little question.)


----------



## HappyFunBoater

How do I determine how much DVR disk space is used and how much is free? And once I run out of room, will the software delete the oldest, unprotected recording first?


Thanks.


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is exactly the info I am looking for with ESPN-HD. I want to know if BHN cuts in a local ad switching the scan rate coming into the 8300 from 720p to 480i does it lock up the box? Anyone one else? Is it just sometimes?



I had the lock up issue happen twice yesterday, and it is only during the commericals. It does not happen all the time but for example if you have ESPN on for an hour or so you can be sure that the box is locked up. When it locks the screen freezes but you still get sound and you have to unplug the box to reboot. If you need any other info let me know. I would love to get this resolved. I truly believe that this is cause by the way BHN inserts commericals for ESPNHD. Other HD channels do not seem to have the commericals inserted in the same way.


----------



## rich21

There isn't anyway I know of to tell how much disk space is left. The box will start deleting recordings when it needs room. the oldest first I believe.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There isn't anyway I know of to tell how much disk space is left. The box will start deleting recordings when it needs room. the oldest first I believe.



Wow. That's quite lame. So when will know it's time to start yelling at my family for not watching all the lame crap they record that will start overwriting all the important shows that I like to watch?!


BTW, how much should the 8300 record? I vaguely remember 30 hours of HD and 120 hours of SD. Is that right?


Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

Passport Echo Manual

http://www.pioneerdigital.com/passpo...ssportecho.asp


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I determine how much DVR disk space is used and how much is free?



You'll have to go into the service menu of the box. Check this post here - the last item in the post is how you access the service menu. On one of the screens, there is an entry for disk space usage.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Very nice. Thanks Barry and Meteor!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DKubicki* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the lock up issue happen twice yesterday, and it is only during the commericals. It does not happen all the time but for example if you have ESPN on for an hour or so you can be sure that the box is locked up. When it locks the screen freezes but you still get sound and you have to unplug the box to reboot. If you need any other info let me know. I would love to get this resolved. I truly believe that this is cause by the way BHN inserts commericals for ESPNHD. Other HD channels do not seem to have the commericals inserted in the same way.




None of the other locally inserted national channels are 720p causing the 8300 to hot switch from 720p to 480i and back to 720p.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is list of clear QAM digital channels found by my Sony KDS-60A2000 on BHN Cable:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> You will note there are some duplicates.
> 
> [Sure wish my S3 would find all of these in the clear (especially SciFi). S3 only finds 8. I would have thought a QAM tuner is a QAM tuner, and both would have found the same channels.]



Forgive me if this is a silly question... but how are you finding these? I assume you are plugging the Co-ax directly to the TV (instead of an OTA antenna) and "searching" for channels.


I tried that on my Sammy and no luck... I assume I am doing something wrong. thanks for the info!


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow. That's quite lame. So when will know it's time to start yelling at my family for not watching all the lame crap they record that will start overwriting all the important shows that I like to watch?!
> 
> 
> BTW, how much should the 8300 record? I vaguely remember 30 hours of HD and 120 hours of SD. Is that right?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It records 12 hours in HD which is also quite lame. I just got a Tivo Series 3 and it does do approx 30 hrs in HD.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this is a silly question... but how are you finding these? I assume you are plugging the Co-ax directly to the TV (instead of an OTA antenna) and "searching" for channels.
> 
> 
> I tried that on my Sammy and no luck... I assume I am doing something wrong. thanks for the info!




OTA won't work, these are BHN channels. I believe you would have to bypass the box and then do the auto channel setup.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OTA won't work, these are BHN channels. I believe you would have to bypass the box and then do the auto channel setup.



Yeah, I know they are not OTA... I was just trying to have my TV "find" these stations. That's what I tried with the Sammy... cable straight to the TV and "auto program"... I tried it twice, once with the AUX option set to "cable" and again as "antenna"... Antenna found nothing, and cable did not find any channels beyond the normal ones that my old (non-HD) sets get.


I can (1) try using my Sony TV to see if that works or (2) try manually punching in the channels versus a channel up / channel down.


I just am not sure if it's my set/s or if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Tonyny

I just got an 8300HD to replace my pace box from BH. Couple of questions:


1. I run an optical cable from the box to my AV receiver. However in order to get DD on the receiver I need to set DD in the 8300. When doing that I lose the audio to my tv. The "tech" at BH said to run an optical out cable from the TV to the receiver??? Why would I do that when I can run any Dolby Digital from the box straight to the receiver?

2. On the Pace box there was a pass through mode. Is their an equivalent more on the 8300? Right now I have all the modes selected.

3. In the 8300 manual it says to press guide and info together on the box with the box off and I will get a choice of HD/SD settings for the TV. When I do this all that appears on the TV screen is "press cbl to power on".

4. I'm using widescreen and stretch 4.3 for my Sony A2000. SHould I use this and stretch via the cable box if needed or use the TV wide modes?


thanks!


----------



## bgall

1. Why do you need audio on your TV if you have an AV receiver?

2. having all the modes selected is pass through


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Why do you need audio on your TV if you have an AV receiver?
> 
> 2. having all the modes selected is pass through



I don't always use the receiver when watching the news and the like...


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Tony, I think I have my system configured the same as you for the same reasons as you, and everything works fine. I have the 8300 connected to the receiver with optical DD and the 8300 connected to the TV via standard RCA jacks. I have the 8300 audio output set to DD. I get sound across both connections.


Are you using an HDMI cable from the 8300 to the TV? Apparently the HDMI audio signals can be either standard stereo or DD. Does your TV support DD input? Not all of them do.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know they are not OTA... I was just trying to have my TV "find" these stations. That's what I tried with the Sammy... cable straight to the TV and "auto program"... I tried it twice, once with the AUX option set to "cable" and again as "antenna"... Antenna found nothing, and cable did not find any channels beyond the normal ones that my old (non-HD) sets get.
> 
> 
> I can (1) try using my Sony TV to see if that works or (2) try manually punching in the channels versus a channel up / channel down.
> 
> 
> I just am not sure if it's my set/s or if I was doing something wrong.



The LGs we have at work have a Digital TV option and a Cable TV option. This is where the channels show up. You might try looking for those modes...


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tony, I think I have my system configured the same as you for the same reasons as you, and everything works fine. I have the 8300 connected to the receiver with optical DD and the 8300 connected to the TV via standard RCA jacks. I have the 8300 audio output set to DD. I get sound across both connections.
> 
> 
> Are you using an HDMI cable from the 8300 to the TV? Apparently the HDMI audio signals can be either standard stereo or DD. Does your TV support DD input? Not all of them do.




Hmmmmm........I'm using an HDMI cable from the 8300 to the tv but if I select anything other than HDMI on the 8300 I don't get any sound from the TV. I'm not sure about the TV accepting DD input as I'm kinda of a novice with some of this but its the Sony A2000 which is right under their XBR sets. Tomorrow I'm going to try the video 7 input on the Sony which has an HDMI input AND 2 audio inputs, which I guess is for people using a DVI to HDMI cable. Maybe I'll get audio that way without having to go into the 8300 menu whenever I switch the receiver off.


What would be the point of running an audio out (digital) from the TV to the receiver?


thanks!


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Tony, here's a thread that seems to say that the Sony's do not support DD over the HDMI cable:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=726874 


That may me a problem for me because I'm hoping to get an 60XBR2 when it's released next month. Hopefully it supports DD.


So why would you want DD on the TV? As far as sound quality there is absolutely no reason. However you have run into the ONE reason why you need it - the 8300 can't send stereo to the TV and DD to the receiver.


BTW, I agree with your proposed solution of using separate audio connections. That should mirror how I have it set up, and it works fine.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tony, here's a thread that seems to say that the Sony's do not support DD over the HDMI cable:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=726874
> 
> 
> That may me a problem for me because I'm hoping to get an 60XBR2 when it's released next month. Hopefully it supports DD.
> 
> 
> So why would you want DD on the TV? As far as sound quality there is absolutely no reason. However you have run into the ONE reason why you need it - the 8300 can't send stereo to the TV and DD to the receiver.
> 
> 
> BTW, I agree with your proposed solution of using separate audio connections. That should mirror how I have it set up, and it works fine.



Ok thanks for the explanation -- I'm also waiting for the XBR2 and Tweeter agreed to swap my set out for it. They're giving me an Oct 10th date.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Tony, I just noticed you changed your location from NY to Orlando. Is there a Tweeter's in Orlando? Did you get a good price? I'm afraid of putting money down on this TV until other folks on this forum have reviewed it. But the specs sound great.


P.S. Regarding my HDMI and DD comments, note that I don't actually own an HD TV or even an HDMI cable. I do read a LOT on these AVS forums, but I could be incredibly wrong.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tony, I just noticed you changed your location from NY to Orlando. Is there a Tweeter's in Orlando? Did you get a good price? I'm afraid of putting money down on this TV until other folks on this forum have reviewed it. But the specs sound great.
> 
> 
> P.S. Regarding my HDMI and DD comments, note that I don't actually own an HD TV or even an HDMI cable. I do read a LOT on these AVS forums, but I could be incredibly wrong.




There's one on Sandlake road and another on Colonial I think. Don't have the address handy but you can google them up quick. I''m dealing with the one on Sandlake rd who've been great in the past. I believe they expect 64 "60" ones in by that date. I have 2 months to get a lower price form elsehwere and they will MATCH it. Right now they quoted me the Sonystyle price (down $200 from their original quote) after I asked them to check Sony's website.


Yes I checked the link you posted and see I'm not alone with that issue. Hopefully the XBR2 will have it solved.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tony, I just noticed you changed your location from NY to Orlando. Is there a Tweeter's in Orlando? Did you get a good price? I'm afraid of putting money down on this TV until other folks on this forum have reviewed it. But the specs sound great.
> 
> 
> P.S. Regarding my HDMI and DD comments, note that I don't actually own an HD TV or even an HDMI cable. I do read a LOT on these AVS forums, but I could be incredibly wrong.



The tweeter's in Orlando are the Sound Advice locations.


Michael


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know they are not OTA... I was just trying to have my TV "find" these stations. That's what I tried with the Sammy... cable straight to the TV and "auto program"... I tried it twice, once with the AUX option set to "cable" and again as "antenna"... Antenna found nothing, and cable did not find any channels beyond the normal ones that my old (non-HD) sets get.
> 
> 
> I can (1) try using my Sony TV to see if that works or (2) try manually punching in the channels versus a channel up / channel down.
> 
> 
> I just am not sure if it's my set/s or if I was doing something wrong.



To do this, the tuner in your TV must be QAM capable. Otherwise, it will only find the standard (1-99) analog channels and not the digital channels. Few TVs have QAM tuners. Look at the specs for your Sammy to see if it can tune QAM. [The spec will say something like "QAM on Cable" and/or "Cable Channels (digital)".


----------



## Impala1ss

Well I had my 8300 HD box replaced because of the audio problem however the problem occurred again. It's obviously the A/V receiver which is 6 years old; so I'm in the market for a new one. I don't want to run any video through it ( I also don't have HDMI) so I'm looking closely at the Yamaha RX-V659. Anyone know anything about this model? It gets great reviews. Anyone know where one can get one locally?


----------



## ddeloach

If you want to look online, here is a link:

http://www.pricescan.com/electronics...p?sid=46640096


----------



## Cedar1079




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would be the point of running an audio out (digital) from the TV to the receiver?
> 
> 
> thanks!



Hey Tony,


I am actually in the same boat as you. A2000 Owner in central FL with 8300HD from BHN.


My setup is:


SA8300 set to out DD sound. Then I use the optical out to connect to my receiver.

It is true that you will not receive any sound on the tv when you do it this way. You will have to change the output back to HDMI to listen to the tv's speakers.


However, in addition to using HDMI out of the STB to the tv, I also run a coaxial straight out of the wall (I have structured wiring and have 4 outputs behind my tv, but a splitter should work for you without decreasing your signal too much). Now instead of watching tv through video input 6 or 7, you can watch it through the "C" input.


As for the digital out on the tv, it is so you can connect the cable and/or antenna inputs to the receiver, it will NOT send audio through any of the normal "video" inputs.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cedar1079* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Tony,
> 
> 
> I am actually in the same boat as you. A2000 Owner in central FL with 8300HD from BHN.
> 
> 
> My setup is:
> 
> 
> SA8300 set to out DD sound. Then I use the optical out to connect to my receiver.
> 
> It is true that you will not receive any sound on the tv when you do it this way. You will have to change the output back to HDMI to listen to the tv's speakers..



Ok so I'm not alone in this. Thought I was doing something wrong.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cedar1079* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, in addition to using HDMI out of the STB to the tv, I also run a coaxial straight out of the wall (I have structured wiring and have 4 outputs behind my tv, but a splitter should work for you without decreasing your signal too much). Now instead of watching tv through video input 6 or 7, you can watch it through the "C" input.
> 
> 
> As for the digital out on the tv, it is so you can connect the cable and/or antenna inputs to the receiver, it will NOT send audio through any of the normal "video" inputs.



Thanks for explaining that. The woman "tech" at BH was telling me she runs ALL her speakers (including the TV) and no amount of me explaining she didn't need the TV sound when using the receiver didn't help. Of course she was a step "up" from the customer service rep who couldn't understand how I had 7 inputs on the back of my set when I mentioned I had the HDMI cable running into Video 7 on the Sony.


----------



## BrandonJF

That's funny, but not surprising. It was a big deal when I called up to get an HD box for my projector. She told me it wouldn't work with a projector. I told her it would. I tried to explain to her the inputs were the same as any HDTV. She kept giving me a hard time, so I told her I would just move our existing HD box up to the projector and I wanted to order one for our RPTV then. She didn't seem to like my attempt to beat their system. Her supervisor had to get involved and they finally agreed to have someone bring it out, but they would not gaurantee it would work. Haha.


It is tough at that first level when they are having the customer service reps attempt to get technical.


----------



## Butch32940




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had two cable cards installed on Friday in the Tivo Series 3 and the tech said the cable cards cost BHN about $300. so it is expensive for them. He says he is the only tech who really works with the cards as there is almost "no demand". He mentioned there is a "problem" with the cards in that they only map analog channels. He said he did not know if they work try and fix this in the future.



What is meant by only mapping analog channels?


----------



## Cedar1079




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butch32940* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is meant by only mapping analog channels?



I'm just guessing, but I think it means that you would only receive channels 2-74 or the "basic" channels. The Cablecards should be able to get the same channels as the STB, but they must be having issues.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butch32940* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is meant by only mapping analog channels?



Channels 1-99 are provided in both analog and digital. If you attach cable directly to a TV you would receive the analog version. If you connect the cable to a digital smart box you would receive the digital version of those channels. On a HDTV the digital version of these channels makes a huge difference in picture quality. I would say this is a major draw back to the cable card.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To do this, the tuner in your TV must be QAM capable. Otherwise, it will only find the standard (1-99) analog channels and not the digital channels. Few TVs have QAM tuners. Look at the specs for your Sammy to see if it can tune QAM. [The spec will say something like "QAM on Cable" and/or "Cable Channels (digital)".



Thanks, I tried it on my other set (Sony) and it did indeed find what you all have been referring to. I was flipping back and forth from Fox-35 "3" and the digital channel and saw no difference... but now I at least was able to scan for the digital channels.


----------



## rich21

Some more discussion on cable cards and why they may not decode the digital SD channels can be found here..

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...3&page=2&pp=30


----------



## baf01

I have been using an 8300 HD box with a projector (Optoma EP719) via HDMI (to DVI) for about six weeks now. All was well with the world until last night when the 8300 died. I took the dead 8300 to the BH office for an exchange. When I got the new one home and hooked all up, my old analog CRT indicated that my TV is not HDCP compliant. I have a secondary TV connected to the 8300 via RF (ch 3). With the HDMI disconnected, I still got the same display and no ability to change channels. I rebooted the box with the HDMI disconnected. The CRT TV provided all channels and a fully populated guide. All loked well until I plugged in the HDMI. Then I got the same warning. I repearted the process again with the cable box off, plugged in the HDMI and turned on the projector (as I usually do) and got the same result. What once was a happy HDMI/HDCP connection does not work with thie replacement 8300 HD. Any clues anyone?


----------



## Barry928

Turn on the projector first and then reboot the 8300 with the hdmi path connected.


----------



## MikeO

ok, here is the crazy thing...

Orlando CableCARD gets digital 1-99 


Over on Tivocommunity.com a user from Orlando ( our market area) has a S3 and gets the 1-99 digital.


( it doesn't prompt him for recording quality with the s3).


Very strange! How does his CableCARDS get him the digital 1-99 and mine doesn't?



mike


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange! How does his CableCARDS get him the digital 1-99 and mine doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> mike



It is possible that his card retains the digital connection. My current card maintained the digital mapped channels for about 2 hours and then reverted to analog only on the lower tier channels. Everything else about the cable cards works and I have had such terrible luck on getting others to work with my Sony HD DVR that I can live with it. It just frustrates me that I know the card is capable but you can't get anyone at BHN to believe you. My very first cable card had the digital channels for the lower tier for a couple of months before it converted over to analog only for lower tier channels. That is when I called BHN to replace the card since I thought that all cable cards showed the digitally mapped channels. Many cards later, many of them utter crap, I got a stable card. I will not test those waters again.


----------



## baf01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turn on the projector first and then reboot the 8300 with the hdmi path connected.



Thanx for the help but tried that too. 8300HD won't boot with HDMI connected with or without projector on. Swapped out 8300HD again with same results.


----------



## baf01

Thanx again Barry928, but I'm beginning to think the problem is with the projector. The original 8300HD died during a lightning storm. Dead dead - no display, no HD spinning, nothing. I think lightning may have zapped it and perhaps took out the DVI connection on the projector as well. I plugged the projector into a recently acquired DVD player w/ HDMI and no image is projected. The projector continues to scan the inputs looking for a signal. Fortunately the projector is fully warrantied. Thanx again.


----------



## Barry928

The lightning damage makes sense. I would not use the word "lightning" when making a warranty claim. Always say it simply stopped working.


----------



## mschiff

I would like to thank Barry928 for the great job he did calibrating my Mitsubishi CRT RPTV (WS-48313). He made a special effort to come on a day that he normally would not have done calibrations, and was extremely patient with all my questions. He definitely "taught me how to fish" rather than just providing me with a fish dinner. I now know much more about how my TV works and how to set it up properly for best viewing.


There were a couple of issues based on the limitations of my TV, and when I decided that the decisions we had jointly made during calibration were not exactly what I wanted, he again took time out of his schedule to help me on short notice.


Highly recommended.


-- Martin


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Barry, I have an old 50" Mits CRT RPTV that is badly in need of calibration. The convergence is horrible on the edges and I haven't seen the color green in years. I plan to move this TV upstairs and replace it with an XBR2 or something similar in the next few months. Will that screw up the calibration, especially the convergence? I don't want to pay for calibration twice.


----------



## Barry928

I suggest ISF calibrating the XBR2 and then give the old Mits with no green some convergence cleanup during the same visit. Send me a PM or email with the Mits model number.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Is helping me haul the beast upstairs part of your service? ;-)


I'll PM you with details when I get closer to buying a TV. Thanks!


----------



## ClubSteeler

I finally got the 8300HD DVR. Super nice.

I believe them when they say they don;'t compress teh HD channels any more than the source, because it looks as nice as with the antenna. I should have gotten this a long time ago.


Anyone know how BHN is doing with available bandwidth?


I know satellite TV is maxed out. DirecTV compressed their HD (and SD) so much I can't stand to watch it on a big screen. On Sundays, when teh NFL games are in HD, they have to drop several channels from their lineup to make room.


Here's to hoping BHN can add more HD without sacrificing this amazing quality of picture with over compression......


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Satellite is only maxed out with the current set of satellites. DirectTV is putting up four satellites in 2006-2007 (I think one or two are already up) and Dish has at least one more going up. But cable is also expanding what they can deliver via newer QAM methods, on-demand on local hubs, and someday I hope removing the bandwidth hogging analog crap (forcing everyone to have a STB, like satellite). The good news is that all the choices are expanding their bandwidth. Go back a page or two and you'll see me asking this same question and getting a few answers from the folks on this forum.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

E's "new bird" is replacing 129W. No oribital slots or bandwidth added.


Directv does have new birds going up that will deliever MPEG4 CONUS via Ka. The other Bird is essentially a new spotbeam bird for SD viewers.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> E's "new bird" is replacing 129W. No oribital slots or bandwidth added.



Thanks. That makes me feel even better about bailing from Dish. They keep calling and trying to get me to come back.


I couldn't be happier with BHN.


----------



## Gator1




MikeO said:


> ok, here is the crazy thing...
> 
> 
> [Over on Tivocommunity.com a user from Orlando ( our market area) has a S3 and gets the 1-99 digital.
> 
> ( it doesn't prompt him for recording quality with the s3).
> 
> Very strange! How does his CableCARDS get him the digital 1-99 and mine doesn't?
> 
> 
> Mike, my S3 is the same as yours. 1-99 is asks for recording quality. Above 99 it does not. There is no question that the cable cards are mapped to the analog channels on 1-99.


----------



## tboydsto

I just received 2 new CableCards for my Series 3 TiVo. The install went well, I thought. After the install, I get the following:


Analog channels

All digital channels NOT in HD (digital cable, music, etc)


For some reason, however, I cannot receive any HD content. This includes both the network HD channels as well as the HD premium pack. The CableCards state that authorization has been received. Other status indicates that the Auth Status is CP Auth received, the decryption status is OK, it is receiving EMM (10) and ECM (in the hundreds) data on the channels I can receive. On the HD channels, however, EMM and ECM are 0. Oh, and the signal strength on INHD, 1300, is 94 out of 100. Overall, I think that the CableCards look OK.


I contacted Brighthouse about the issue, and they stated that that everything was OK. I explained that it appears to me that something is not configured correctly on their end as I do not have any HD content. In the endgame, they "sent a signal" to my CableCards. That did not make any difference. I was then told that I may need to wait until the CableCards received their authorization data. I know that is not right as my Mitsubishi came right up when it was installed. I decided, however, to play along, and I still do not have HD 12 hours after the install.


For fun, I verified my Mitsubishi still receives all the analog, digital, and HD channels fine...check. I checked the config screen and it appears similar to the ones in my TiVo.


I am thinking that this is a configuration issue on Brighthouse's end. How should I approach this issue? Any ideas?


Ted


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboydsto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received 2 new CableCards for my Series 3 TiVo. The install went well, I thought. After the install, I get the following:
> 
> 
> Analog channels
> 
> All digital channels NOT in HD (digital cable, music, etc)
> 
> 
> For some reason, however, I cannot receive any HD content. This includes both the network HD channels as well as the HD premium pack. The CableCards state that authorization has been received. Other status indicates that the Auth Status is CP Auth received, the decryption status is OK, it is receiving EMM (10) and ECM (in the hundreds) data on the channels I can receive. On the HD channels, however, EMM and ECM are 0. Oh, and the signal strength on INHD, 1300, is 94 out of 100. Overall, I think that the CableCards look OK.
> 
> 
> I contacted Brighthouse about the issue, and they stated that that everything was OK. I explained that it appears to me that something is not configured correctly on their end as I do not have any HD content. In the endgame, they "sent a signal" to my CableCards. That did not make any difference. I was then told that I may need to wait until the CableCards received their authorization data. I know that is not right as my Mitsubishi came right up when it was installed. I decided, however, to play along, and I still do not have HD 12 hours after the install.
> 
> 
> For fun, I verified my Mitsubishi still receives all the analog, digital, and HD channels fine...check. I checked the config screen and it appears similar to the ones in my TiVo.
> 
> 
> I am thinking that this is a configuration issue on Brighthouse's end. How should I approach this issue? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Ted




Sounds like a cable card issue to me. My installation went fine and the HD channels all came in fine. In some of the other forums I have seen where some of the cable cards had to be replaced but not for your issue.


----------



## WGW




Gator1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, here is the crazy thing...
> 
> 
> [Over on Tivocommunity.com a user from Orlando ( our market area) has a S3 and gets the 1-99 digital.
> 
> ( it doesn't prompt him for recording quality with the s3).
> 
> Very strange! How does his CableCARDS get him the digital 1-99 and mine doesn't?
> 
> 
> Mike, my S3 is the same as yours. 1-99 is asks for recording quality. Above 99 it does not. There is no question that the cable cards are mapped to the analog channels on 1-99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you re-check TiVo Community thread, you will see an update from that user that reports that now he doesn't get the digital 1-99 channels anymore. Definite problem with the way mapping is performed on BHN CableCards in Orlando area. It would be interesting to know if BHN subscribers elsewhere in the nation report this same problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have posted a number of times about the 8300 HD lock-up problem that is related to ESPN-HD. As I said previously, that as a college football fan, I spend a good part of Saturdays watching. I wanted to gather more data on the problem, so I intentionally repeated all the channel changes (ESPN HD to non HD channels) that caused the problem to occur previously, and on this Saturday (yesterday), I could not cause a lock-up, nor did any commercials or other 720P/1080i/480i changes cause a lock-up. The problem did not exist - or has it been fixed??? Actually, the problem has not occurred since my last post on the subject.



I reported the above last week and this week I have the same result. As for the non HD commercials, I am usually switching to another game when a commercial begins. I have not had any lockups in over two weeks, when it had occurred multiple times a day. I am not much help in solving the problem now, but am happy not to have the problem.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for the report. It helps to hear feedback both good and bad.


----------



## jason_j_a

Can someone tell me how to check the signal strength on a 8300HD? I noticed that CBS (local 6) HD wasn't working in my bedroom but was working fine in the living room. The only difference is that the bedroom line uses the existing coax wired in the house while the living room used a RG6 drop that Brighthouse ran directly. I suspect I might need them to run another line to the bedroom to fix this issue.


----------



## rich21

SELECT and EXIT buttons (on the box) till DIAGNO appears then release the buttons, then press EXIT and the the box tunes itself to the multi-page Diagnostics channel. To exit press Ch + or Ch -


The signal strength, I believe, is on the 1st diag page.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I reported the above last week and this week I have the same result. As for the non HD commercials, I am usually switching to another game when a commercial begins. I have not had any lockups in over two weeks, when it had occurred multiple times a day. I am not much help in solving the problem now, but am happy not to have the problem.



SHould the problem arise again, just enable 1080i ONLY. I was experimenting with the box yesterday and the upconversion of all of the 480i channels to 1080i looked identical to the straight 480i. I couldn't tell the difference, channel switching didn't seem to take any longer. It worked great.


I considered keeping everything at 1080i, but decided not too, because my TV has a really good stretch mode where when it detects 480i, it stretches the picture full screen automatically, and it looks very good, not the typical making everyone short and fat look, and no data is lost from the top or bottom for football scores. So I kept the 480i activated too, but that's the only reason.


The one annoying thing is when I change between a SD and HD channel, the TV shows junk for a second (wrong scan mode), then detects the new scan mode and adjusts. Kind of annoying.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SHould the problem arise again, just enable 1080i ONLY. I was experimenting with the box yesterday and the upconversion of all of the 480i channels to 1080i looked identical to the straight 480i. I couldn't tell the difference, channel switching didn't seem to take any longer. It worked great.
> 
> 
> I considered keeping everything at 1080i, but decided not too, because my TV has a really good stretch mode where when it detects 480i, it stretches the picture full screen automatically, and it looks very good, not the typical making everyone short and fat look, and no data is lost from the top or bottom for football scores. So I kept the 480i activated too, but that's the only reason.
> 
> 
> The one annoying thing is when I change between a SD and HD channel, the TV shows junk for a second (wrong scan mode), then detects the new scan mode and adjusts. Kind of annoying.



I was at 1080i when the problem first appeared. Barry suggested changing to 720p, which I did and reported. I do not thing it has a 'close' relationship to this setting as it would occur on channels other than ESPN HD. I belive Barry is close to the link to HD to non HD switching by ESPN HD for local insertion of commercials.


----------



## Suzook

Any chance of seeing more of the movie channels in HD. I see that Cinemax is running all 6 star wars movies back to back in November. Says available in HD where available.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any of seeing more of the movie channels in HD. I see that Cinemax is running all 6 star wars movies back to back in November. Says available in HD where available.



BH is falling behind the curve here. I've been begging for these other movie channels for 2 years (Cinemax HD, The Movie Channel HD, StarzHD). And the only HD channel they've added in the last year is UniversalHD? That's pretty pathetic.


If they only add channels in response to competion, then I think I need to switch providers.


----------



## Suzook

I am normally a BHN fan too but as of late not much excitement. I WISH FIOS would come to Orlando. I would never do Adelphia even if it was free. So we can just cross our fingers and hope.


----------



## rich21

It was also said they were going to add ESPN2 and History HD at the beginning of the year.


And of course there is the ongoing battle with the NFL network which needs to be resolved by the middle of Nov to not to miss any games.


The VOOM HD channels might be in the realm of possible channels that could be added as well.


----------



## ddeloach

BHN does what Time Warner does. Time Warner has an ongoing dispute with ABC(Disney) over ESPN2. Time Warner claims they are actively pursuing the movie HD channels mentioned above. If you believe it, please contact me for excellent deal on swamp land in South Florida. Actually, Time Warner has hinted (rumor) that ESPN2 might make it by October 15. I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## property33

"Supernatural" (wife's a fan!) recorded Thursday, 9/28, 9PM to 10PM, WKCF/1180, multiple audio dropouts-virtually NO understandable sound whole time, some pixelation-not a lot. Looked messed up live also when I was setting it up before going back to CSI. No commercials were affected. Ocoee, 34761


I think this has been talked about before but I set to record CBS "Cold Case" and "Without A Trace". I wanted to watch football. Went to watch the shows yestereday, lo & behold, all programs were delayed because of CBS football earlier in the day Sunday. Missed last half hour of "Without A Trace" because both recordings (they're on same channel) in effect recorded some of that dumb race show or whatever it is, then 1st & second half of CC then first half of WAT. How can you avoid this other then mannually recording when you know the first show starts?


Jim


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BH is falling behind the curve here. I've been begging for these other movie channels for 2 years (Cinemax HD, The Movie Channel HD, StarzHD). And the only HD channel they've added in the last year is UniversalHD? That's pretty pathetic.
> 
> 
> If they only add channels in response to competion, then I think I need to switch providers.



I don't think we are going to see any additional channels in HD until the competition such as Directv starts adding channels. They (Directv) have indicated by the 2nd quarter of 07 (April 07) they will have the capability to add all the national HD channels. Maybe when that occurs BHN will feel the need to keep up and add channels. They obviously don't feel the need to do that today.


----------



## Gator1

Barry

What exactly is the relationship between BHN and Time Warner? It seems if we want to know what BHN is going to do, such as add ESPN2, we check the forums to see the status on TW adding ESPN2. I know that the system was originally TW and it is now BHN but is there a corporate relationship?


----------



## Barry928

TW is the second largest cable operator in the U.S. They have more negoiating power so BHN kept the relationship after the partnership ended. My understanding of the ESPN 2 negoiations is TW/BHN want to offer this very expensive sports channel to anyone on the cable system who would like to purchase the channel on some kind of sports tier. ESPN/DISNEY insists that everyone on the cable system must pay for the channel even the little old lady who never watches any sports. My guess is lawyers get paid by the hour and stretching these things out for years is very profitable.


Should we have a CFHDS meeting at BHN in November?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am normally a BHN fan too but as of late not much excitement. I WISH FIOS would come to Orlando. I would never do Adelphia even if it was free. So we can just cross our fingers and hope.




I second the anything but Adelphia idea. I was in Tampa last weekend and had a chance to watch the Verizon FIOS. The HD was clean but the SD looked more compressed than BHN. Some of the blocks on the screen were huge and easily visible. The channel I watched the most was MHD which is the MTV HD channel. It was just loaded with great music and beautiful HD.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should we have a CFHDS meeting at BHN in November?



Is it worth it? The last two years they promised new HD channels and what did we get?


----------



## Barry928

That is what I am asking the membership. I will send an email to Greg.


----------



## rich21

I can understand the negoiations for ESPN2 & the NFL channel and I also agree with their position. I don't understand what's the hold up for the other channels.


A meeting with BHN might be good to let them hear our concerns, but it won't resolve anything because they are not really the ones in control of things.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TW is the second largest cable operator in the U.S. They have more negoiating power so BHN kept the relationship after the partnership ended. My understanding of the ESPN 2 negoiations is TW/BHN want to offer this very expensive sports channel to anyone on the cable system who would like to purchase the channel on some kind of sports tier. ESPN/DISNEY insists that everyone on the cable system must pay for the channel even the little old lady who never watches any sports. My guess is lawyers get paid by the hour and stretching these things out for years is very profitable.
> 
> 
> Should we have a CFHDS meeting at BHN in November?



I would vote for BHN in November. Maybe they could shed some light on the issues that some of us have using CableCards in the Series 3 Tivos. Also what is their plan to compete with satellite when they start rolling out all these HD channels next year (do they even have a plan).


----------



## barrygordon

I have posted this on the DVDO VP30 forum, but feel it might be of interest to some here


The only problem I seem to have is with my DVRs (2 SA8300HD units)


I am running audio directly from the coaxial output to a Lexicon MC-1 bypassing the VPxx


Tuesday is a heavy viewing night for me. I cought up on some previously recorded shows. There were minor dropouts, some of which were accompanied by video pixelation.


I was switching back and forth between the two DVRs (changing input select on the VPxx).


On one DVR the two programs being recorded stopped recording at the same time, and then resumed 2 minutes later. This happened once during the night. It occurred 54 minutes into the recording session. This happened once before the prior week


On the other DVR two programs stopped recording after 6 minutes and never resumed.


I am sure that the DVR that stopped recording and resumed never rebooted. It might have done some sort of a 'Soft reset' (happened too fast). This is the second time I have seen this. The recorder that just stopped recording after 6 minutes may have rebooted but then it should have restarted the recordings after about 5 minutes (the time it takes to reboot).


I am convinced (for no provable reason) that there is a problem as stated before (by myself and others) in the HDMI/HDCP handshaking between the SA8300HD and the VPxx. Sometimes it is an audio dropout and some times it is what happened last night. For some reason synchronization is lost and while attempting to regain it, bad things happen. Sometimes it is audio drop (video stays fine) sometimes it is the nonsense from last night.


The key factor here is that the audio does not go through the VPxx at all. It goes around it. Ergo the loss of audio is a DVR problem that might be triggered in many different ways. Is the VPxx contributing to the poroblem? I say yes because I have an identical DVR connected to a Pioneer Plasma TV via HDMI/HDCP/DVI and I do not see this set of problems. In that system the audio is not over the HDMI channel but via analog output.


I am becoming less confident that it is "just aDVDO VPxx Audio dropout problem"


Comments / Advice ? I do not believe a swap of the DVR's will do anything, i.e. I believe it is firmware/software at issue.


----------



## rich21

Does the VPxxx have the support "hot plugging" the HDMI connection?

If so can you flip to the opposite setting and see what happens.


----------



## barrygordon

I am not sure what that is, but there is no option related to HDMI Plugging.


If Hot plugging is the ability to switch the inputs on the fly, wouldn't that be a requirement for any HDMI switcher? It would be kind of silly to have to power down/standby equipment to plug/unplug it. As I said this only happens sometimes, so I would think it is related to precisely when the switch takes place. In the old video world (composite) good switchers always did their work during the VBI.


----------



## rich21

Hot plugging is the ability to plug in the HDMI connector and have the two pieces of equipment recognize each other.


However if there is a problem with the connection between the VP and the cable box that may be causing re-negoiatings between the two and cause the drop-outs.


The problems you see are the same thing I see here. I plan on changing the setting in my Lumagen tonight to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Supernatural" (wife's a fan!) recorded Thursday, 9/28, 9PM to 10PM, WKCF/1180, multiple audio dropouts-virtually NO understandable sound whole time, some pixelation-not a lot. Looked messed up live also when I was setting it up before going back to CSI. No commercials were affected. Ocoee, 34761



This was a problem with the affiliate, not BHN. I switched over to my antenae and it was messed up in the same way. I had to eventually settle for watching the SD channel since the HD was unwatchable.... and as you said the commercials were fine... funny that.


----------



## Tonyny

Anyone else having the picture freeze up along with drop outs today? I'm in Clermont and this is happening on BOTH cable boxes.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not sure what that is, but there is no option related to HDMI Plugging.
> 
> 
> If Hot plugging is the ability to switch the inputs on the fly, wouldn't that be a requirement for any HDMI switcher? It would be kind of silly to have to power down/standby equipment to plug/unplug it. As I said this only happens sometimes, so I would think it is related to precisely when the switch takes place. In the old video world (composite) good switchers always did their work during the VBI.



Wow, the vertical blanking interval. That's old school switching. I have often wondered if the loss of the handshake during recordings caused interruptions.


----------



## barrygordon

Barry, I suspect it does, but not all of the time. I think under certain conditions that only the gods understand does it occur. Either the DVR does a soft reset (2 minutes) and then recovers, or it does a full Boot and sometimes restarts the recordings and sometimes not.


What is really pathetic is that there is nobody at the Cable Co's that will discuss this. Their answer is "we will send a tech". They will give a credit, but I am now demanding a credit every single time it happens. The tech will want to swap the box. My answer is: 'Well first transfer all of the recordings I have not watched and then put back all of the Seasons passes. Do it on your dollar not mine. I have paid enough for your poor service.'


The bottom line is that I do not believe it is a hardware problem. It does not happen on only one unit so swapping units makes no sense. What next; swap out the lights in the room? The doors to the cabinetry? Listening to the techs is sometimes laughable and some times heart rending (in the first case they are just uttering words they do not even understand, in the second case it is sad to see them really trying to understand but hitting a blank wall.


Last week the following conversation took place.


Tech: Gee thats the cleanest signal (BER wise) I have ever seen

Gee that is a strong signal (0 dbm)

Gee I don't like this piece of 6 inch wire bewteen the splitter and the amp, I will change it


Me: Why? Perhaps you like to buy all new light bulbs for the room


Tech supervision is also very nice to the customer on the phone, just clueless about any problems, typical malfunctions. etc.


Even Doctors have figured out that they can accurately diagnose 70% of typical complaints by knowing what is going around. BHN has (IMHO) no clue what is "going around"


----------



## barrygordon

Tonyny,


Yes I have seen it. Forcing a resync of the HDMI handshake clears it up. I generally do this by starting the playback of a recording. or resetting the scaler that the DVR is feeding. I bet rebooting the DVR would do it, but then it is recording......



I suspect it is a first cousin to the L shaped black bar issue.


----------



## Tonyny

Hmmmm.....................I've been getting that "L shaped black bar" when first powering up and than it goes away in under a minute. Is this something that get's worse? I have the cable guy coming by tomorrow since the "tec" on the phone thinks its the problem is OUTSIDE my home and related to signal strength. The picture freezing and speckling has gone away -- I also noticed while that was happening that my internet connection also froze along with the modem lights. Does anyone have the digital phone from BH. I'm condisering getting it since they quoted me a price less than what Sprint is charging and "unlimited long distance"


----------



## ClubSteeler

Do you all really see enough of an improved picture with HDMI to put up with these problems?


I use component, could not be happier with the picture, and have yet to see one single HD glitch, pixelization, box reboot, messed up recording.. Nothing. I've seen 100% flawless operation and I'm very happy with the 8300HD-DVR.

I record 2 to 3 hours of HD programming a night.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....................I've been getting that "L shaped black bar" when first powering up and than it goes away in under a minute. Is this something that get's worse? I have the cable guy coming by tomorrow since the "tec" on the phone thinks its the problem is OUTSIDE my home and related to signal strength. The picture freezing and speckling has gone away -- I also noticed while that was happening that my internet connection also froze along with the modem lights. Does anyone have the digital phone from BH. I'm condisering getting it since they quoted me a price less than what Sprint is charging and "unlimited long distance"



Unbelievable.....BHN rolls a truck every time someone reports the black L software glitch. What a waste.


----------



## rich21

Don't worry, they will just increase rates in Jan to make up for it.


----------



## barrygordon

I am almost getting to the point where I may be switching to Component. I am doing some Beta testing and need to keep the HDMI connection for now as that is what I am "Beta'ing". I have 2 4x1 component switchers, one in loaded one empty, and my scaler has two component inputs so I am in excellent shape.


Having been in the digital world all of my adult life as a developer and engineer, it just makes me mad. But the man is right. If my eye can not tell the difference why do I really care. My screen is 10 feet wide in 16x9, so I do need a very high quality picture to keep me happy.


----------



## barrygordon

Tonyny,


I did a lot of investigation on VoiP and decided on Vonage. I am paying 15 / month for 300 minutes to anywhere in US. I had the 24.95 fully unlimited but never used more than 180/month so I switched it for now.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I was flipping channels the other day, and came to some BHN channel where they just type stuff on the screen, like announcements and stuff.


And I didn't get to see it for more than a few seconds, but I swear I read something like:


Magic and Lightning games coming to Sun Sports in HD, starting January 2007.


Can anyone consifrm or deny that:

#1) Sun sports is or will be broadcasting in HD and

#2) BHN Cent Fla will be adding it to the lineup

#3) and is it in the free tier or pay HD tier?


Thanks.


----------



## rich21

The Magic & Lightning schedule is on channel 1000

Looks like the usual show a game now and then.


----------



## Tonyny

To the guy who was helping me re HDMI/Dolby Digital settings on the BH box I got this from the XBR2 thread I'm having my set delivered Saturday from Sound Advice and I'll confirm it than:



Hi, so the XBR2 does allow for DD 5.1 passthrough? (I know Sammy HLS only allow for 2.0)


Please confirm,



Thank you,



Dresden




Yes, based on my experience. My Yamaha RX-V1600 is showing 5.1 from the XBR2

Report Post


----------



## petem23

Hello everybody,


I'm moving this Sat. the 7th to Metrowest and the new place has BHN service. This is great news considering I've been dealing with Adelphia for the last 2 years.


I was hoping someone could get me caught up on BH.

My question is what kind of HD DVRs does BH use? As I sift through some of the old threads it looks like they have the SA 8300HD. That's the same box I've had with Adelphia. Is there anything newer available? Also what ports are currently active on the box?


I just want to make sure they bring me the best available gear on Sat. when they install.


Thanks for any help. I'll be a regular around here now. Yea, BH!!!!


Pete


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unbelievable.....BHN rolls a truck every time someone reports the black L software glitch. What a waste.



Rolling the truck out is their answer to everything because they apparently have piss poor software bug tracking ability (none at all from what I can gather). So even if you call to complain about a known software bug, good luck trying to get any confirmation that they've ever heard about this before. Works great as deniability when you're tying to get a service credit out of them!


----------



## BrandonJF

The unreliability of recordings has increased dramatically (well, I am recording more now that the fall season started). Smallville/The Office/My Name is Earl stopped and started twice throughout the hour tonight. This is after Veronica Mars didn't record because it conflicted with _nothing_ and The Nine decided to stop half-way through and wouldn't even let me watch the channel live.


I need to seriously read up on the Series3 Tivo/Cablecard. That seems so cost prohibitive, but the reliability of these DVRs is nonexistant for me at this point..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was a problem with the affiliate, not BHN. I switched over to my antenae and it was messed up in the same way. I had to eventually settle for watching the SD channel since the HD was unwatchable.... and as you said the commercials were fine... funny that.



Wow, 2 weeks in a row and CW18 is screwing up Supernatural again. Why is it that this far into HD being around that these networks still seem to be asleep at the wheel. Isn't anyone responsible more monitoring their HD feeds at these stations.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I record a TON of stuff on my 8300HD, often two shows at a time while watching a recording of a third show. And I've never once had anything odd happen. I've only had this box for 2-3 weeks, but so far it's been perfect.


I live in Winter Springs (Tuscawilla) and it seems that most (all?) of the folks having problems are on the coast around Melbourne. Also, I'm not watching HD yet - I don't have an HDTV







. Is that perhaps why it works for me?


(BTW, The Nine was very, very cool. I highly recommend downloading it from a bit torrent site.)


----------



## BrandonJF

ABC offers The Nine up for download for free. Already watched it. I have a feeling I'll be doing alot of tv watching on my PC.


Need to go find Smallville now, since the friggin' 8300HD decided to stop recording at 8:52. Guess it just got tired.


And don't worry - your streak of perfection won't last. I suppose I've gone 2-3 weeks before... certainly not the last 2-3 weeks. I've got two of them, too. Both act screwy.


I'm sure my problem tonight was that it was hooked up via HDMI, which is always prone to erratic behavior - especially when recording two shows at once.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, 2 weeks in a row and CW18 is screwing up Supernatural again. Why is it that this far into HD being around that these networks still seem to be asleep at the wheel. Isn't anyone responsible more monitoring their HD feeds at these stations.



I noticed it to, took your suggestion from last week and watched the SD feed while we recorded CSI.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, 2 weeks in a row and CW18 is screwing up Supernatural again. Why is it that this far into HD being around that these networks still seem to be asleep at the wheel. Isn't anyone responsible more monitoring their HD feeds at these stations.



The CFHDS toured the WKCF master control. They monitor 4 analog SD stations and also the 4 additional digital feeds at one console with 2 operators and lots of programmed automation. Easy to miss a switch. The yellow overhead light begins to flash if one of the channels holds in black but not if the SD feed fails to switch to HD.


----------



## SFCrisp

I have a good channelmaster antenna on a pole outside the house here in Altamonte Springs. I can reliably get every conceivable digital station available with the exception of channel 18. It comes in on occasion but is very weak. Does anyone know a reason for this? I've had the same experience when I lived in Maitland.


Does the station broadcast at a very weak signal or is the transmitter located too far away from the other transmitters for me to get a reliable signal?


I've tried everything and recalibrating my antenna doesn't seem to help. The station just does not come in very well.



Thanks,


Shawn


----------



## FlasHBurN

What is the deal with WFTV-HD (ABC)? I noticed recently with Lost and Desperate Housewives that they are no longer being broadcast in 5.1. I know for sure they were last season. I know about the 5.1 bug, but I double checked to make sure that wasn't the cause.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The unreliability of recordings has increased dramatically
> 
> 
> I need to seriously read up on the Series3 Tivo/Cablecard. That seems so cost prohibitive, but the reliability of these DVRs is nonexistant for me at this point..



The Series 3 works great. I have had it about two weeks and have had no audio or video dropouts. All recordings were perfect. It does have two major issues: Due to the mapping of the CableCards by BHN, it only receives the analog versions of channels 1-99 rather than digital. All other channels are fine. 2nd problem is the cost. At $799. plus a monthly fee it is very expensive. There are lots of other advantages of the S3 but you do pay for them.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The CFHDS toured the WKCF master control. They monitor 4 analog SD stations and also the 4 additional digital feeds at one console with 2 operators and lots of programmed automation. Easy to miss a switch. The yellow overhead light begins to flash if one of the channels holds in black but not if the SD feed fails to switch to HD.




The problem with CW18 isn't that they are missing the switch, it's that the HD feed itself is screwed up (on Supernatural only). Complete non-stop stuttering throughout. I watched it with the closed captioning on last week. I'll watch it on my computer this week.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Series 3 works great. I have had it about two weeks and have had no audio or video dropouts. All recordings were perfect. It does have two major issues: Due to the mapping of the CableCards by BHN, it only receives the analog versions of channels 1-99 rather than digital. All other channels are fine. 2nd problem is the cost. At $799. plus a monthly fee it is very expensive. There are lots of other advantages of the S3 but you do pay for them.




The analog SD channels hurts. FX/Sci-Fi were barely watchable (looked like an OTA signal with interference). The switch to digital was major plus for me. Not that I watch much SD, but since my favorite show is on Sci-Fi and starts up again tonight the Tivo is pretty much out until those CableCards can get mapped to the digital channels.


Of course, I'll make sure to watch it live and hope the DVR allows me to do that.


If these DVRs ever mess with Battlestar Galactica, I'll have to ask BH how much I'd have to pay to destroy one with a sledgehammer.


----------



## JH2003

FYI - There was NO problems (lock-ups) with ESPN HD last night while watching FSU at NC State football game. I did notice that they stayed in HD for most commercials.


In regard to the discussions with the 8300 HD recording stopping, I had that experience a few months ago, but it seems to have gone away with the lock-up problem, at least for me on the coast. Did something get changed at the Melbourne headend?


One thing to note about the 8300 HD, if two (2) shows are recording, it is best that the 8300 HD be left off. Any channel selection other than those being recorded will cause one recording to stop. For example, if two shows are recording, and the 8300 HD is turned on, it tries to go to the channel set up to come on when the unit is turned on. This messes up a recording. Also, any power glitches (long enough to see the lights go out and back on) will mess up when recording two shows, but not one (other than a few minutes missing). I do not believe this is a problem with the 8300 HD, just that we have to know how to use it.


----------



## BrandonJF

I have 2 8300HD units and since my projector is currently out for repair, they are both right next to each other.


Last night, there were no power outages. Both DVRs were plugged into the same outlet. One stopped and started recording in the 8-9pm hour twice and stopped 8 minutes short of the hour. The other ran through fine.


The one that did stop was hooked up via HDMI, though, which I'm guessing is why it screwed up. If I had another open component input on the tv it's hooked up to, I'd use it. I'm done with HDMI on these units when I can avoid it. I have correlated some of the screw ups to turning the display device on. There have been times where I've seen it not record until I turned on the display device and an HDMI handshake was established.


At the same time, the box that isn't hooked up via HDMI has screwed up plenty as well. I'd say the odds of success probably increase without HDMI, though.


Turning the power on while two shows are recording doesn't always cause it to stop. It's just as random as anything else with this unit (at least, in my experience). It had seemed like something had changed - it used to try to go to the start up channel which would cause problems if two shows are recording, but one day it started coming up on one of the channels recording (as it should) instead. It still has the L shaped black area, but it at least comes up on one of the recorded channels.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SFCrisp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a good channelmaster antenna on a pole outside the house here in Altamonte Springs. I can reliably get every conceivable digital station available with the exception of channel 18. It comes in on occasion but is very weak. Does anyone know a reason for this? I've had the same experience when I lived in Maitland.
> 
> 
> Does the station broadcast at a very weak signal or is the transmitter located too far away from the other transmitters for me to get a reliable signal?



I generally get 18 OTA with no problem in the Curry Ford area with a Rabbit Ear antenna even without the antenna's extended. I don't know where their transmitter is.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the deal with WFTV-HD (ABC)? I noticed recently with Lost and Desperate Housewives that they are no longer being broadcast in 5.1. I know for sure they were last season. I know about the 5.1 bug, but I double checked to make sure that wasn't the cause.



I noticed the same thing on Wednesday during Lost. I had just installed new speakers and was anxious to hear them during Lost, only to discover that no Dolby Digital 5.1 anymore on ABC for no reason.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And don't worry - your streak of perfection won't last. I suppose I've gone 2-3 weeks before... certainly not the last 2-3 weeks. I've got two of them, too. Both act screwy.



Yeah, maybe I've just been lucky. But from following the posts on this forum it sure seems that the problem is related to HD or HDMI cables, and I unfortunately have neither. Are other folks seeing this problem with SD?


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> What is the deal with WFTV-HD (ABC)? I noticed recently with Lost and Desperate Housewives that they are no longer being broadcast in 5.1. I know for sure they were last season. I know about the 5.1 bug, but I double checked to make sure that wasn't the cause.



I second the question on this. If no one knows, I'll contact WFTV and ask.


----------



## jason_j_a

Has anyone gotten a HDMI repeater (switch, receiver w/ switching, etc) to work with the 8300HD? Once I plug in my receiver I get a message about the TV not supporting HDCP. Both the TV and receiver do and from what I kind find in my research this is a common problem with older set top boxes not recognizing HDMI repeaters. Some of these people complaining also had the SA 8300HD so I assume this is yet another 8300 issue.


----------



## obie_fl

My 8300HD works fine over HDMI with my Anthem D2 Pre/Pro. I actually expected problems with it but the two have been playing well together for a couple of months now. I should note my display is DVI so that may factor in also.


----------



## Barry928

Your Anthem is a scaler like my Lumagen so it is a handshake regenerator instead of a repeater. The regenerators show up to the 8300 as a legal source and then ask the display for a separate handshake.


----------



## obie_fl

You can toggle repeater mode on and off with the Anthem.


----------



## barrygordon

When is a device a Regenerator and when is it a Repeater? Is it a repeater when it connects multiple inputs ? Multiple outputs, Both?


I switched my 8300HD to component and can barely see the difference from HDMI, BUT


It has not yet failed

It has not rebooted

There are no dropouts

Switching time between sources is practically instantaneous


I still would like them to get HDMI working correctly (They being all those involved as it is not just a 8300 problem or a DVDO problem, but rather an interaction between the two with the weaker (worse programming) one rebooting on certain states)


I designed my Theater for the digital world and I would like to run it that way.


----------



## GoBig

The last couple of football games that I have watch had lots of horendously bad macro blocking. Are they splitting to much Bandwith for their sub channel? Is it a local issue or a network issue? It makes what was once one of the best feeds for HD football into one of the most annoying. Is any one else seeing this? It is most noticable during some of their graphics or rapid scene changes, basically any where where a bit starved MPEG signal would show artifacts.


BHN still passes the signal to us uncompressed correct?


----------



## obie_fl

I thought scalers were classified as repeaters in the HDCP world even though they are "regenerating" the handshake independently with the source (Tx) and display (Rx). I think Barry is referring to a hardware HDMI repeater where it is just passing the encrypted bits on between the source and display.


----------



## shawnb199

Had another video freeze this evening on my 8300HD. Watching ESPNHD (as usual) when the picture froze, but the sound kept going. I was away from the tv when it happened, so I can't isolate the exact time, but it was in the 8:20 range when they played the DLP commercial with the little girl ("it's the mirrors..."). Seems to have been right at the beginning of the commercial, though I'm not sure.


----------



## Lanntis

Hi,


I've been looking around trying to see if i'm the only one having this problem but it seems you are having this problem too. Every other HD channel and program works fine except for thursday nights 9pm for "Supernatural" (channel 1180 WKCF)...its pretty much unwatchable with the sound dropout and video stuttering. Have you managed to solve this problem or talked to brighthouse? It's the 3rd week in and i'm really displeased about having to watch the show on channel 8 4:3 crap version on a 50" lcos tv.


thanks for your help,

~Matt


EDIT:

After reading through the last few pages it seems yes, multiple people are experiencing this... so is it just going to be fixed or "too bad, enjoy SD broadcast"? I got my damn HD-DVR mostly so I could record the whole season of supernatural in HD and of course its the only program that's busted. Fix the HD feed please!


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The last couple of football games that I have watch had lots of horendously bad macro blocking. Are they splitting to much Bandwith for their sub channel? Is it a local issue or a network issue? It makes what was once one of the best feeds for HD football into one of the most annoying. Is any one else seeing this? It is most noticable during some of their graphics or rapid scene changes, basically any where where a bit starved MPEG signal would show artifacts.
> 
> 
> BHN still passes the signal to us uncompressed correct?




From what I understand,BHN still uses no extra compression. However, I heard a rumor, that I can not verify, that soon they will have to start over compressing their HD like DirecTV does in order to make room for more HD channels.


Like I said, unsubstantiated rumor at this point, but I believe it.


Why? They already compress their SD right? They supposedly use some smart way of doing it dynamically, however if you are watching a channel that is being compressed you'll know it. I noticed the other night that VH1C was way compressed, real bad.


So why do this compression unless they are running out of bandwidth.


If they are running out of bandwidth, they still want to add more HD channels, so what to do?


I really hope it's not true. Rather than let the HD quality suffer, I'd rather give up about 50 SD channels, or every music channel or every spanish channel or every single OnDemand channel.


Back to your question. I think CBS looks great. I really only notice macroblocking during sporting events when they zoom in and all the pixels are trying to change at the same time. There is no way around it. If NO compression at all was used, 1 single HD channel would require 1.3Gbps sample rate!!! USing MPEG2 compression at their max sample rate is about 19.4Mbps. So one single HD channel could take the bandwidth of over 60 MPEG2 HD channels and literally hundreds of SD channels. Your whole cable package might consist of 1 or 2 channels.


So if you are seeing macroblocking through BHN, you'll see it everywhere, and see it a lot less than the DirecTV subscribers see it for sure. I get teh same thing with an OTA antenna, so I don't believe BHN is to blame. There's no way around it.


----------



## FlasHBurN

If they are running out of bandwidth then they should dump the 12 different HD PBS stations. Especially since 90% of the content isn't even in HD!


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I vote to dump analog and force everyone to have a STB. I think I read in these forums that analog takes up 10X the bandwidth of a digital channel, or 2.5X an HD channel. At least it's something like that - I may be way in the weeds.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I vote to dump analog and force everyone to have a STB. I think I read in these forums that analog takes up 10X the bandwidth of a digital channel, or 2.5X an HD channel. At least it's something like that - I may be way in the weeds.



I don't see that happening.


Can you imagine if every customer was told they needed a STB for every TV.


Take me for example. I have SA8300HD in the living room, but I have 4 bedrooms with analog cable. I have an drop amp slitter and the analog signal is actually really nice, very clear on the smaller TVs in the bedroom.


If I had to pay lease fees on 4 more boxes, I'd probably go to directv. The main reason I am with BHN is because withe the DirecTV lease fees, BHN wiht just one box works out to cost exactly the same as directv with 3 or 4 boxes. But I get a better DVR and better HD with BHN.


Now if BHN forces me to pay lease fees for 4 more boxes, the bill will be more than I am willing to pay, especially since I never watch a digital tier channel in the bedroom anyway.


You know what might be a smart compromise?


Get rid of the majority of the analog channels, but keep all of the networks and maybe like the 10 most watched other channels analog. So people with multiple TVs can go to the bedroom and watch ABC,NBC,CBS,FOX,CNN,ESPN,ESPN2 and a few others. I'd be fine with that.


I don't see them doing it though. You have to wonder how many customers do not have digital cable. The answer to that question will drive the decision on what to do with this wasted analog bandwidth.


Not to mention all of he apartments and condos out there that have cable as part of the rent. You think they are going to give tenants boxes? They'd likely all get stolen..


Then you have to wonder what deals BHN inked with these networks. There could be stipulations requiring every single customer to receive some of these channels reagardless of whether they are a digital customer or not.


If I am not msitaken, every TV produced from 2007 and beyond with a have a digital tuner. So I don't expect BHN to drop the analog stuff for probably another 10 years to let all of these analog TVs die out.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

There might be some folks that would switch from cable to satellite if the analogs were dropped , but it seems that the cost of the STB "should" be the same between cable and satellite. And a lot of satellite customers may switch back to cable because the cable quality "should" be much greater than satellite if we got rid of analog.


As far as tenate boxes, that's what deposits are for. Such a move would probably really piss a ton of people off, but the end result is that BHN will become the best game in town. It's really like nasty tasting medicine, but it's what we need. The only way it would backfire is if folks switched to OTA, or stayed with a crappy satellite picture just to get even with cable. Both responses are pretty illogical.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I've read a bunch of articles, and most cable companies agree that analog will not be dropped for quite some time, even though they hog up 2/3 of the bandwidth.


Here is a good read about 2 strategies cable companies are using to buy more bandwidth.


#1) The obvious, drop a single analog channel and add 3 HD channels.

#2) Switched digital

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/product...ble-hdtv_x.htm


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Is "switched digital" defined as moving content from the center to the edge, i.e., moving it from the central office to local neigherborhood hubs? That approach seems to make sense. The cable company will only have to maintain highspeed links to those hubs, and the wires into our homes can remain lower bandwidth. I guess the downside of such on-demand programming is that it doesn't work with cable cards or devices like the TiVo3 that rely on cable cards.


Or maybe that's not the definition of switch digital and I'm just makin' stuff up.










EDIT: P.S. I guess I could also read the dang link that you provided.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lanntis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I've been looking around trying to see if i'm the only one having this problem but it seems you are having this problem too. Every other HD channel and program works fine except for thursday nights 9pm for "Supernatural" (channel 1180 WKCF)...its pretty much unwatchable with the sound dropout and video stuttering. Have you managed to solve this problem or talked to brighthouse? It's the 3rd week in and i'm really displeased about having to watch the show on channel 8 4:3 crap version on a 50" lcos tv.
> 
> 
> thanks for your help,
> 
> ~Matt
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> After reading through the last few pages it seems yes, multiple people are experiencing this... so is it just going to be fixed or "too bad, enjoy SD broadcast"? I got my damn HD-DVR mostly so I could record the whole season of supernatural in HD and of course its the only program that's busted. Fix the HD feed please!



I had a similar problem a few months ago except it was the SciFi channel giving me the headaches. The glitching seemed to only occur in primetime and mostly during the Stargate shows. The problem was finally fixed by getting a new box. The tech sometimes these DVR just start going bad and need replacing.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've read a bunch of articles, and most cable companies agree that analog will not be dropped for quite some time, even though they hog up 2/3 of the bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Here is a good read about 2 strategies cable companies are using to buy more bandwidth.
> 
> 
> #1) The obvious, drop a single analog channel and add 3 HD channels.
> 
> #2) Switched digital
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/tech/product...ble-hdtv_x.htm




Good info. Looks like us S3 owners had better hope that two way CableCards arrive by the time digital switching takes over, or I guess it is back to Directv. Of course in 2007 if Directv adds all the HD channels they get talking about and BHN does not, it will be an easy decision.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lanntis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I've been looking around trying to see if i'm the only one having this problem but it seems you are having this problem too. Every other HD channel and program works fine except for thursday nights 9pm for "Supernatural" (channel 1180 WKCF)...its pretty much unwatchable with the sound dropout and video stuttering. Have you managed to solve this problem or talked to brighthouse? It's the 3rd week in and i'm really displeased about having to watch the show on channel 8 4:3 crap version on a 50" lcos tv.
> 
> 
> thanks for your help,
> 
> ~Matt
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> After reading through the last few pages it seems yes, multiple people are experiencing this... so is it just going to be fixed or "too bad, enjoy SD broadcast"? I got my damn HD-DVR mostly so I could record the whole season of supernatural in HD and of course its the only program that's busted. Fix the HD feed please!





Wow, I finally got around to watching my HD recordings of Supernatural.......dropped audio, freezing video.......OMG


I deleted it after just a few minutes of this torture.


Even last year Supernatural had some minor issues but this is ridiculous.


WKCF







must not be too interested in keeping their viewers for this to be going on for several weeks.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, I finally got around to watching my HD recordings of Supernatural.......dropped audio, freezing video.......OMG
> 
> 
> I deleted it after just a few minutes of this torture.
> 
> 
> Even last year Supernatural had some minor issues but this is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> WKCF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must not be too interested in keeping their viewers for this to be going on for several weeks.



I sent an email the other day to the address at the beginning of this thread, but I haven't heard anything so I don't know if it will make a difference. Guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Lanntis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent an email the other day to the address at the beginning of this thread, but I haven't heard anything so I don't know if it will make a difference. Guess we'll see tomorrow.




I also sent an email to the address on the front of this thread. Maybe if enough of us say something/complain they'll do something to fix it.


----------



## rich21

I had sent a message to WKCF earlier on another issue and never got a response. Joe has had a excellent repore with folks with viewers in the past. I suspect he may not be there any more since the station was sold to Hearst broadcasting earlier this year. You might want to sent a note to WESH in case their engineer staff is now handling WKCF.


----------



## jason_j_a

From WFTV regarding lack of Dolby D during ABC primetime.



> Quote:
> Hi Jason-
> 
> Our apologies. We are upgrading to a new encoding system and will remain in stereo until we can get everything moved over. We hope to be back to normal in a week or two. In the meantime, we have installed some fairly sophisticated audio processing gear, and I'm looking for opinions as to our sound. In particular, even levels and clean 'punch'.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> John Demshock
> 
> Director of Engineering
> 
> WFTV & WRDQ
> 
> 490 E. South St.
> 
> Orlando, FL 32801
> 
> 407-841-9000


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I second the question on this. If no one knows, I'll contact WFTV and ask.



nevermind, question answered right as I posted


----------



## Barry928

I was at WFTV today and talked to John Demshock for a few minutes. The new encoder WFTV installed is going to do a great job with the picture quality. The stat mux is programmable so if the main channel needs more bandwidth for a couple of seconds to handle some complex full screen motion it can grab it from the sub channel. This is a very HD picture quality and viewer friendly feature. I hope the other stations install this type of encoder.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From WFTV regarding lack of Dolby D during ABC primetime.



Awesome, good news.


----------



## PerfectCr

So I head into my local BHN office to happily get another HD-DVR for my shiny new LCD HDTV for my bedroom.


I am told this is *$20 EXTRA per month*. What?!?! $240 per year ON TOP OF THE already $120/mo. I give them? That's not enough $$?


They told me it's $10 extra for the HD-DVR (eventhough the first one is only $6/mo.) then there is an extra $10/mo. for the "DVR Service". I am sorry, but just WTH is the "DVR Service"? Aren't I already paying $120/mo for Digital Cable, RR, and an HD-DVR?


I am very surprised and disappointed with BHN right now. How can having one extra HD-DVR in your house cost $20 MORE per month. $7 or $8 I can see. $20? No thanks.


----------



## bgall

That's how much my brother is paying.


BHN is so deceptive about digital cable.


they say it includes a box, but they actually charge you for each box.


He has 1 Regular Box and 1 HD-DVR and his digital cable bil is 86 something...


----------



## PerfectCr

An extra HD (no DVR) box is "only" $10 more per month. I am still at a loss as to what this "DVR Service" charge is in addition to the box itself.


I might take a look at DirectTV again.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Do you think there is a manufacturing cost difference in the DVR and non-DVR boxes?


Do you think the cost to BHN is related to the manufacturing cost?


Do you think the cost to customers is related to the price BHN is charged?


I'm pretty sure the answers, in no particular order, are: yes, yes, and yes.


Does that add up to $10? I don't know, but it certainly doesn't seem unreasonable.


I, like you, would prefer that the DVR be free. But until the sandle-wearing, no-bath-taking socialists that write Linux can figure out how to make hardware appear out of thin air in their parents' basement, it's just not going to happen.


----------



## PerfectCr

I just said I wouldn't mind being charged an extra $7 or $8 per month for an extra HD-DVR. But $20 more per month for one extra HD-DVR?


($20 = $10 for HD-DVR + $10 HD-DVR "Service")


I don't think so.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just said I wouldn't mind being charged an extra $7 or $8 per month for an extra HD-DVR. But $20 more per month for one extra HD-DVR?
> 
> 
> ($20 = $10 for HD-DVR + $10 HD-DVR "Service")
> 
> 
> I don't think so.



It's not $10 for HD-DVR and $10 for HD-DVR Service. It's $10 for HD STB (non-DVR) and $10 for HD DVR. The confusion comes from BHN calling the DVR a "service". It's not. It's a completely different box.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not $10 for HD-DVR and $10 for HD-DVR Service. It's $10 for HD STB (non-DVR) and $10 for HD DVR. The confusion comes from BHN calling the DVR a "service". It's not. It's a completely different box.



Perhaps you are not getting it.


I already have one (1) HD-DVR (SA8300HD). I want another one. In order to get this one (1) additional HD-DVR (another SA8300HD) in my house, I was told this was $20 more per month.


$10 = HD-DVR box itself (SA8300HD)

+

$10 = "HD-DVR Service"

---------------------------------

$20 extra per month.


It is $10 for the non-DVR HD Box (Pace or the like). So again I ask, what is this bogus "DVR Service" charge they are tacking on?


$20 extra per month ($240 per YEAR) for ONE ADDITIONAL HD-DVR box in your house is a little excessive.


----------



## bgall

What are you paying for the 1 HD-DVR you have now?


you should be paying $20 right now, they want another $20 for an HD-DVR


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps you are not getting it.
> 
> 
> I already have one (1) HD-DVR (SA8300HD). I want another one. In order to get this one (1) additional HD-DVR (another SA8300HD) in my house, I was told this was $20 more per month.
> 
> 
> $10 = HD-DVR box itself (SA8300HD)
> 
> +
> 
> $10 = "HD-DVR Service"
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> $20 extra per month.
> 
> 
> It is $10 for the non-DVR HD Box (Pace or the like). So again I ask, what is this bogus "DVR Service" charge they are tacking on?
> 
> 
> $20 extra per month ($240 per YEAR) for ONE ADDITIONAL HD-DVR box in your house is a little excessive.



That's not how it works. It's $10 for a non-DVR HD box. It's $20 for a DVR HD box. Don't overthink it.


I agree that $20 a month is too much. I'd like to get one or two more boxes but just can't justify it. Without going into BHN's financials, it's hard for me to judge whether they are wasting money on new lobby furniture or are putting the money into increased HD service.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are you paying for the 1 HD-DVR you have now?
> 
> 
> you should be paying $20 right now, they want another $20 for an HD-DVR



$6/mo. in addition to the the Digital Cable fee.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps you are not getting it.
> 
> 
> I already have one (1) HD-DVR (SA8300HD). I want another one. In order to get this one (1) additional HD-DVR (another SA8300HD) in my house, I was told this was $20 more per month.
> 
> 
> $10 = HD-DVR box itself (SA8300HD)
> 
> +
> 
> $10 = "HD-DVR Service"
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> $20 extra per month.
> 
> 
> It is $10 for the non-DVR HD Box (Pace or the like). So again I ask, what is this bogus "DVR Service" charge they are tacking on?
> 
> 
> $20 extra per month ($240 per YEAR) for ONE ADDITIONAL HD-DVR box in your house is a little excessive.




I feel your pain. I had a deal when I switched from Satellite to BHN where i got one HD DVR and they gave me a 2nd SD DVR for free. I then upgraded my bedroom TV to HiDef so I went to trade in the 2nd DVR for a HD DVR and I asked how much extra is the HD DVR over the DVR and they said $4. I said fine, then when they realized I had a special discount it was going to be $20 extra. I argued with a manager for almost an hour about how I should only pay the difference between the DVR and HD DVR but this guy wouldn't budge. I then began ranting about all the stupid bugs in the 8300 DVR that I have to put up with everyday and how I should be given service credits for all of this. He then began to deny knowing about any of these bugs (Dolby D, the black shaped L, the HDMI switching thru receivers not working, etc) and refused to give me any credits because he thought I was making crap up just to get credits.


To top off my frustrations my wife continues to setup primetime recordings on this fancy new HD DVR (that I'm now paying extra for) on the SD channels! I then discover that my HD channels in this room aren't working because of signal issues which I've had to schedule two appointments for.


----------



## ClubSteeler

That doesn't make sense.


A DVR is $6, A HD DVR is $10.

How a second one is $20 more than the $10 you are already paying for the 1st one is beyond me.


SO let's see this wonderful logic.......


Analog cable is taking 2/3 of their bandwidth. For every analog channel they drop they can add 3 HD channels. The day they can drop the analogs they can dompletely dominate satellite.


Yet....


They are getting combatitive over extra boxes?


Great plan there.


----------



## Barry928

Hmmm...maybe it is time for another CFHDS meeeting at Brighthouse.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> A DVR is $6, A HD DVR is $10.
> 
> How a second one is $20 more than the $10 you are already paying for the 1st one is beyond me.



That's not how to think about it. All the boxes cost the same amount, but you get a discount for the first one.


I still agree that it's too expensive.


----------



## bgall

So back to my concern. even though my brother has specifically asked BHN about the receiver fees and they said yes there is a charge per box.


Are people with only a standard box supossed to get digital cable for $56.99?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SO let's see this wonderful logic.......
> 
> 
> Analog cable is taking 2/3 of their bandwidth. For every analog channel they drop they can add 3 HD channels. The day they can drop the analogs they can dompletely dominate satellite.



So perhaps what you're saying is that they should subsidize the digital service to persuade customers to have STB's on each TV, making it easier to someday pull the carpet out from those last few analog holdouts and start REQUIRING a STB. They lose money up front, but ensure a victory against the satellite companies several years from now.


That's a great idea.


I just wonder if BHN is a public company. (Too lazy to look it up.) It's tough to think that way if you're judged by today's stock price.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Well.... 3rd week in a row with Supernatural screwed up on CW18. It's just moronic now. Does anyone who works there watch their own network?


Does anyone out there have a more recent/reliable contact at 18, so they can be made aware of the problem.


...a little later now... and it looks like they're just passing the SD feed down the HD channel now, so either somebody is paying attention now or it got so bad that an automatic system kicked in to revert to the SD feed.


----------



## Lanntis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well.... 3rd week in a row with Supernatural screwed up on CW18. It's just moronic now. Does anyone who works there watch their own network?
> 
> 
> Does anyone out there have a more recent/reliable contact at 18, so they can be made aware of the problem.
> 
> 
> ...a little later now... and it looks like they're just passing the SD feed down the HD channel now, so either somebody is paying attention now or it got so bad that an automatic system kicked in to revert to the SD feed.



lol, yeah i'm watchin it too.. now we dont have the problem but the feed is just standard 4:3 with letterbox. What the hell are these people doin over there in the station?


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So perhaps what you're saying is that they should subsidize the digital service to persuade customers to have STB's on each TV, making it easier to someday pull the carpet out from those last few analog holdouts and start REQUIRING a STB. They lose money up front, but ensure a victory against the satellite companies several years from now.
> 
> 
> That's a great idea.
> 
> 
> I just wonder if BHN is a public company. (Too lazy to look it up.) It's tough to think that way if you're judged by today's stock price.



Not only that, but imagine the money they are investing in to encoders, and compression techniques, switched digital braodcasting, etc.... All to save bandwidth.


I don't know the correct answer, but would giving everyone boxes at a seriously reduced rate and dropping analog cost more or less than all this R&D?


Analog will be dropped someday, I estimate 7-10 years. So wait until then adn just shut it off, or gradually get people more boxes now and turn off a channel or 2 at a time to make room for more HD?????


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not only that, but imagine the money they are investing in to encoders, and compression techniques, switched digital braodcasting, etc.... All to save bandwidth.
> 
> 
> I don't know the correct answer, but would giving everyone boxes at a seriously reduced rate and dropping analog cost more or less than all this R&D?
> 
> 
> Analog will be dropped someday, I estimate 7-10 years. So wait until then adn just shut it off, or gradually get people more boxes now and turn off a channel or 2 at a time to make room for more HD?????



Sooner than that, below quoted from Cnet.com ( http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-7608_7-1016109-3.html ) This deadline has been extended a couple times so your milage may vary.


Analog TV broadcast switch-off: In December 2005, the Senate passed a budget bill that calls for over-the-air television stations to cease their analog broadcasts by February 17, 2009. After that date, TVs and other gear with old-style NTSC tuners would be unable to receive over-the-air broadcasts. Part of the government's quandary is that the switch-off would cause thousands of TVs to go dark and would deprive many lower-income viewers of their only source of television. To address this issue, lawmakers propose to subsidize converter boxes that would allow people to watch the new digital broadcasts on their old analog TVs. Further details on the transition to digital and the converter box subsidy are still being worked out, and given the slow progress over the last 9 years since the introduction of digital and HDTV, we wouldn't be surprised to hear of more changes before 2009.


Cable and satellite: The FCC's plans for ATSC tuners have nothing to do with HDTV over cable and satellite. Subscribers to pay TV services can simply get a set-top box that tunes HDTV channels, plug it into their HDTV-ready sets, and watch HDTV.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Regarding the analog OTA switchoff, I suppose it's possible that the cable companies could convert the ATSC signal to an NTSC signal. They may be tempted to add more NTSC signals to get these OTA customers that lose their TV in 2009. That's definitely the wrong direction. I suppose I should be rooting for the lawmakers to pass the bills to subsidize the converter boxes to avoid putting the cable companies in such a tempting position.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

*(Samsung or Pioneer) + 8300HD + HDMI = Don't work?!*


Based on my positive experience with BHN and my friend's recent negative experience with DirectTV, he decided to make the switch from satellite to cable. The experience was horrible and after five hours of service techs shrugging their shoulders he was forced to move back to satellite. There's no way he's moving back to cable, so this is pretty much water-under-the-bridge, but the problems he experienced just should not have happened. Hopefully some of you smart folks can figure out what went wrong before I recommend BHN to any more friends, or before I run into the problems myself.


First, he had DirectTV in two rooms, one connected to a Samsung DLP and the other to a new Pioneer plasma, both connected by an HDMI cable. Everything had been working fine.


The BHN techs brought over two 8300HDs for each room and hooked them up. The first problem was that neither box got a signal. They screwed with this for two hours before figuring out that TimeWarner had installed a high-pass filter for RoadRunner. Once the filter was removed, everything worked - but with component cables.


The second problem was that my friend wanted to use his original HDMI cables, not component. Of course the techs weren't "trained" in HDMI so refused to hook them up. Weird, but no big deal. My friend hooked up the cables himself. The problem is that it didn't work - in either room. There were two separate cables, two 8300s and two TVs, so it wasn't an equipment problem. They spent three hours on the phone with "experts" at BHN to work through the problem and got nowhere. Of course the debugging experience was horrible - with lots of "reboot the box" and "is time displayed on the box?" from the techs.


My friend came over last night and I showed him how to enter the diagnostic screen where he could see that HDMI was enabled, HDCP was detected (or not), etc. Apparently the techs never went into this screen.


So any idea what the problem was? I'm sure this combination of equipment is known to work for other folks.


----------



## Barry928

When you say hdmi didn't work did your friend see the HDCP message or nothing on the screen?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say hdmi didn't work did your friend see the HDCP message or nothing on the screen?



Sorry, I meant to mention that. There was no HDCP message - just a blank screen on both TVs.


BTW, how does that work? Does the 8300 detect an HDCP signal from the TV? And if one isn't detected the 8300 transmits a screen image with a message like "HDCP not detected"? Or is an encoded message sent to the TV to allow the TV to display an "HDCP not detected" screen?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant to mention that. There was no HDCP message - just a blank screen on both TVs.
> 
> 
> BTW, how does that work? Does the 8300 detect an HDCP signal from the TV? And if one isn't detected the 8300 transmits a screen image with a message like "HDCP not detected"? Or is an encoded message sent to the TV to allow the TV to display an "HDCP not detected" screen?



BTW, if the tech went into the 8300 diag screen he would have clearly seen a status message that the 8300 didn't detect HDCP, right? Why the heck can't these techs use that diag screen? This should have been such a simple problem to debug.


----------



## rolltide1017

Happy,


This post isn't going to be much help but, I just wanted to let you now that I had the same problem when BHN switched out my 8300 a couple months ago. HDMI work on the old one but not the knew one. The tech didn't want to stay and figure it out so he just plugged in the components and said I could mess with it when he left. I can't remember what I did but, there was a setting in the "settings menu" that I changed and HDMI worked after that. I'm at work right now so, I can't check and see what setting I changed. I'll look when I get home tonight and post it.


----------



## Barry928

The most likely cause is the display did not support 480i over hdmi. It is a shame he did not watch the component for a few days while we worked on his problem.


HDCP is detected over the hdmi or DVI connection. This is a 2 way data path and the display informs the 8300 it is legal to go ahead and switch on the digital video and audio.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy,
> 
> 
> This post isn't going to be much help but, I just wanted to let you now that I had the same problem when BHN switched out my 8300 a couple months ago. HDMI work on the old one but not the knew one. The tech didn't want to stay and figure it out so he just plugged in the components and said I could mess with it when he left. I can't remember what I did but, there was a setting in the "settings menu" that I changed and HDMI worked after that. I'm at work right now so, I can't check and see what setting I changed. I'll look when I get home tonight and post it.



I thought there was a setting to enable HDMI, but I just checked and couldn't find anything.


BTW, the Diagnostic screen doesn't have any changeble settings, does it? It seemed to only contain diagnostic status.


----------



## rolltide1017

Now that Barry says that, I think that was the problem. With 480i enabled no picture was displayed through the HDMI input but, once 480i was disabled everything worked fine.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The most likely cause is the display did not support 480i over hdmi. It is a shame he did not watch the component for a few days while we worked on his problem.



Yeah, I wish he hadn't given up. But I guess they had five hours of hell trying to get this to work and was thoroughly unimpressed with BHN phone techs and the install techs. He just got frustrated and gave up. If he was more confident that other folks had this working he probably wouldn't have. This just should not have been that hard to debug. My friend is an engineer and is very AV literate. I don't get it. Oh, well...


----------



## Barry928

Had the BHN techs or your friend simply punched in the 4 digit number for an HD channel he would have seen a picture immediately.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that Barry says that, I think that was the problem. With 480i enabled no picture was displayed through the HDMI input but, once 480i was disabled everything worked fine.



Now that you guys mention it, I think my friend said that the TV did detect a signal. Seems like a good display would have put up an error message that an illegal resolution was detected. Is it common for a TV to not support 480i over HDMI?


And it seems that this would be the first thing the techs would have tried. If the 8300 was set for 480i only, would the component connection still work?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Barry928

The output resolutions have been controlled by the 8300 reading the displays EDID file (since 1.8.112) which reports to the 8300 what resolutions are supported and only allows those to be output when the hdmi is connected and the EDID can be read. The problems start when the engineer at the factory writes a bad EDID file indicating the display supports 480i when it actually does not. I get upset when the opposite is true and the EDID file reports that a 1080i display does not support 1080i and the 8300 refuses to enable that resolution. Since component is not a 2 way path all resolutions are available.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

So if anyone is maintaining a list of Things BHN Should Change, then I'd like to see "Support HDMI cables" on that list. I assume it's generally accepted that HDMI is better than component. Is HDMI such a buggy interface that BHN doesn't want to support it? Or is it the cost of the cables, and even if we supply them ourselves, BHN doesn't want to support our cables? This seems lame.


Is there a BHN e-mail address where we can request new features?


----------



## Barry928

I am trying to set up a CFHDS meeting at BHN to talk with them directly. No date yet.


----------



## tomorrowsretail

Guess I'm lucky.


My 8300HD DVR started acting up the other day. Deleting things randomly, skipping recordings, rebooting 2-3 times per day, etc. etc. Called Brighthouse and got a next day trouble call.


The tech was really nice. He swapped the box, called brighthouse to switch the box, and reattached my HDMI cable.


When we turned on the box --- nothing.


Time came up, 1080i appeared after a few minutes... but nothing on the television.


Tech had two boxes in the truck, so he swapped the boxes again and repeated the process... Same effect. Box would boot fine on composite or component video but not HDMI.


When we hooked up the old box, the bootup screen appeared showing it was not my TV. (Which he never hinted at - but it was nice to prove).


He and I played with these boxes for about an hour and a half. Finally, we figured out booting the box with NO HDMI or ANY OTHER VIDEO cable attached -- then -- plugging the HDMI in after the box totally booted up (we gave it 3-4 minutes) worked just fine.


No idea what this means or if this will work again, but this was the only thing that got HDMI to work on our new box.


Anyways, Tech didn't have to stay that long. He didn't have to help me. I know everyone can't know every solution for buggy software, but he followed through. Proves sme people out there do care.


Thanks Brighthouse.










Tim


----------



## JH2003

8300HD DVR Lock-up FYI: I have posted that the 8300HD DVR lock-up on ESPN HD has not occurred in weeks, but it returned this Saturday during an afternoon football game. However, the failure mode was quite different. While watching the game (no commercial) the picture froze, but sound continued. Change channel up (to Discovery HD) and all is well. Buck down to ESPN HD and a new picture appears, but is frozen and sound is OK. Down a channel and all is OK. Back to ESPN HD and a new frozen picture and sound is OK. Tried other channels and they are OK. Back to ESPN HD, new frozen picture and sound OK. Change channel - will not change. Totally locked-up, and eventually a reboot. Thus, initially, only ESPN HD's picture is frozen, but not other channels. After about 4-5 changes the DVR is fully locked-up. Just additional information to help resolve this problem.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomorrowsretail* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guess I'm lucky.
> 
> 
> My 8300HD DVR started acting up the other day. Deleting things randomly, skipping recordings, rebooting 2-3 times per day, etc. etc. Called Brighthouse and got a next day trouble call.
> 
> 
> The tech was really nice. He swapped the box, called brighthouse to switch the box, and reattached my HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> When we turned on the box --- nothing.
> 
> 
> Time came up, 1080i appeared after a few minutes... but nothing on the television.
> 
> 
> Tech had two boxes in the truck, so he swapped the boxes again and repeated the process... Same effect. Box would boot fine on composite or component video but not HDMI.
> 
> 
> When we hooked up the old box, the bootup screen appeared showing it was not my TV. (Which he never hinted at - but it was nice to prove).
> 
> 
> He and I played with these boxes for about an hour and a half. Finally, we figured out booting the box with NO HDMI or ANY OTHER VIDEO cable attached -- then -- plugging the HDMI in after the box totally booted up (we gave it 3-4 minutes) worked just fine.
> 
> 
> No idea what this means or if this will work again, but this was the only thing that got HDMI to work on our new box.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Tech didn't have to stay that long. He didn't have to help me. I know everyone can't know every solution for buggy software, but he followed through. Proves sme people out there do care.
> 
> 
> Thanks Brighthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



It's surprising that the tech was allowed to even touch your HDMI cable but it's great that he figured out how to work around the problem.


I'm also surprised that you seem so happy with the solution. Everytime you boot the box, including power failures, you will have to remove and reattach the HDMI cable? That's a major kludge.


BTW, what type of TV to you have? I'm curious whether it was a Samsung DLP like my friend's.


----------



## DKubicki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 8300HD DVR Lock-up FYI: I have posted that the 8300HD DVR lock-up on ESPN HD has not occurred in weeks, but it returned this Saturday during an afternoon football game. However, the failure mode was quite different. While watching the game (no commercial) the picture froze, but sound continued. Change channel up (to Discovery HD) and all is well. Buck down to ESPN HD and a new picture appears, but is frozen and sound is OK. Down a channel and all is OK. Back to ESPN HD and a new frozen picture and sound is OK. Tried other channels and they are OK. Back to ESPN HD, new frozen picture and sound OK. Change channel - will not change. Totally locked-up, and eventually a reboot. Thus, initially, only ESPN HD's picture is frozen, but not other channels. After about 4-5 changes the DVR is fully locked-up. Just additional information to help resolve this problem.




Had another lock up as well during the Gator game. This was during the Heintzelman's Truck Center commerical. I have also been able to change channels before but it will always lock up after a couple of minutes.


Sanford 32773


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomorrowsretail* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guess I'm lucky.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Tech didn't have to stay that long. He didn't have to help me. I know everyone can't know every solution for buggy software, but he followed through. Proves sme people out there do care.
> 
> 
> Thanks Brighthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



Actually, I think he does have to stay that long and he does have to help you. You should expect them to stay until you are satisfied. They are just lucky you were satisfied with that solution.


"Swap out the box" is the go-to solution for just about everything. I wonder when someone will figure out over there that the software is the same in every box. The HDMI output couldn't be any buggier...


I'm currently having problems where the only audio output that produces audio is "Stereo". I have a feeling if I unplug the HDMI cable, I can use the Dolby Digital selection again... I'm trying the typical reboot first, but it's happened twice so far.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Regarding the HDMI and 8300HD, does ANYONE have this working reliably? And by "reliably" I would say that Tim's "reinstalling the cable on every reboot" counts as not working. I'd like to put together a list that we could maybe provide to BHN. Here's an example:


(1) User name (can be anonymous)

(2) TV interconnect: svideo, component or HDMI

(3) Works: yes or no

(4) Failure category: we can break this one into different failure modes, like "cable removed at boot", "box locks on HD-to-SD change", "box locks during HD DVR recording", etc.

(5) Location: city and zipcode

(6) TV: manufacturer and model


Perhaps Barry could jump in since he seems to have a relationship with BHN and might know how to push their buttons.


So is this useful? I'd be happy to maintain the spreadsheet on a website where everyone can get to it.


----------



## BrandonJF

My problem is that there's nothing that points straight to HDMI (except for the L Shaped Black Box), but the failure rate seems higher than my other HD-DVR that is hooked up via component. However, each one does fail. In fact, lately, the box hooked up via component has been failing just as much (if not more) than the HD-DVR. Overall, though, the HD-DVR hooked up via HDMI is still in the lead...


There are also times where I can turn on a display device while two shows are recording and it won't stop the recordings.


I believe one of the keys (and this is probably covered in this thread) is to turn the power off when you aren't watching something or don't have the display device turned on.


BHN HAS to be aware that the box always resets to the start-up channel with the black "L".. I have a feeling if the reset channel issue could be taken care of, we'd be partly on the way towards increased reliability. That is based on zero technical knowledge of what causes it, of course.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Ah, that's interesting. I admit I haven't been paying attention but I didn't realize the component was also failing.


I've never had a problem with my 8300HD, but I'm still using a non-HD TV. I dread getting an HD in the next few weeks and having my TV experience go to hell.


----------



## Barry928

I spoke to BHN today and the plan is to update the set top software system wide to version 2.5.066 in about 2 weeks. This will improve the HDCP handshake and get rid of the black L. I don't think the DD audio problem is fixed in this release. After the release all set top boxes will have the same menu structure including the PACE. Long term BHN will switch to MDN in the 2nd Q of 2007 and continue on a path toward OCAP.


6 weeks ago the Melbourne headend began receiving digital ip programming streams directly and converting them to QAM independantly from the deland headend. This allows for about 5% better noise headroom for fewer breakups.


The local insertion for commercials will be changed soon to match the native scan rate so the breakups on ESPN-HD during local ads will be minimized.


I am continuing to work on setting up a CFHDS meeting at BHN.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Very nice. Thanks, Barry.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Now if BHN could match the channel's audio for local insertions, that would be great.... or am I the only one that on some channels has to quickly grab the remote when a local spot comes in noticeably louder than the other commercials. Probably on SciFi when I notice. Mullinax (sp?) Ford I think is one of the culprits etched into my brain.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now if BHN could match the channel's audio for local insertions, that would be great.... or am I the only one that on some channels has to quickly grab the remote when a local spot comes in noticeably louder than the other commercials. Probably on SciFi when I notice. Mullinax (sp?) Ford I think is one of the culprits etched into my brain.



I just finished watching a BSG recording from SciFi. HOLY COW the local commercials were loud!!


Sadly one of the loudest commercials was for the bus race with the Lake County Sheriff's name prominently displayed. That was hard to watch. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke to BHN today and the plan is to update the set top software system wide to version 2.5.066 in about 2 weeks. This will improve the HDCP handshake and get rid of the black L. I don't think the DD audio problem is fixed in this release. After the release all set top boxes will have the same menu structure including the PACE. Long term BHN will switch to MDN in the 2nd Q of 2007 and continue on a path toward OCAP.



Will this update enable the SATA port?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think the DD audio problem is fixed in this release.



That is a shame. It doesn't seem like it would a be tough one to fix, that's a little ridiculous that they still are not fixing this.


----------



## Barry928

I was also disappointed Aptiv did not fix the DD audio problem. People in other markets report that 2.5.066 does activate the eSATA port to add an external hard drive. One big problem with adding the drive under Aptiv software is the loss of the trick play buffer. This is the buffer that is "always recording" in the background to allow pausing live programming or instant replay. BHN will never officially support the external hard drive so you are on your own. Many people have successfully installed the drives. The instructions to set up the external hard drive are here.

http://www.peparsplace.com/html/21.html 


Remember that if the internal hard drive fails or you trade in the 8300 for a new unit your external recordings will be lost.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding the HDMI and 8300HD, does ANYONE have this working reliably? And by "reliably" I would say that Tim's "reinstalling the cable on every reboot" counts as not working. I'd like to put together a list that we could maybe provide to BHN. Here's an example:
> 
> 
> (1) User name (can be anonymous)
> 
> (2) TV interconnect: svideo, component or HDMI
> 
> (3) Works: yes or no
> 
> (4) Failure category: we can break this one into different failure modes, like "cable removed at boot", "box locks on HD-to-SD change", "box locks during HD DVR recording", etc.
> 
> (5) Location: city and zipcode
> 
> (6) TV: manufacturer and model
> 
> 
> Perhaps Barry could jump in since he seems to have a relationship with BHN and might know how to push their buttons.
> 
> 
> So is this useful? I'd be happy to maintain the spreadsheet on a website where everyone can get to it.



FYI:


(1) JH2003

(2) HDMI (also S Video, Component available on different TV inputs)

(3) Yes

(4) ESPN HD Lock up (only real problem, the black L and the DD also)

(5) Titusville, 32780

(6) Sony KDLV32XBR1


JH


----------



## barrygordon

I am running an 8300 to a 42" Pioneer Plasma with an Aurora card in the plasma which provides a DVI connection. I use a cable with HDMI at one end and DVI at the other. I run the audio off of the analog outputs as this is the bedroom "Late Night" TV.


I have zero problems with the HDMI connection. All video is prperly displayed. Audio is just 2 channel stereo but is there whenever video is.


----------



## tomorrowsretail

Hi Everyone,


I don't think my previous post was really clear in one respect. We had to disconnect all videos cables (including the HDMI) and reboot the box to get the HDMI port working 'the first time ONLY'. Since then, everything is fine. I can reboot the box over and over, no need to unplug/plug cable - ever. In fact, I never had problems with HDMI until I switched the box and now all is back to normal.


I have a Hewlett Packard PL4260N Plasma. I live in Orange City (Just outside of Deland) (32763).


-- Tim


----------



## tomorrowsretail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now if BHN could match the channel's audio for local insertions, that would be great.... or am I the only one that on some channels has to quickly grab the remote when a local spot comes in noticeably louder than the other commercials. Probably on SciFi when I notice. Mullinax (sp?) Ford I think is one of the culprits etched into my brain.



With that being said.. has anyone ever woke up thinking their house is on fire because of Bright House doing one of their Emergency System Tests at 4am (APX) in the morning. I know their required to do this, its just funny the things that run through your mind when you wake to this. Guess the fix for this is to use the sleep feature of the bedroom tv... lol..


Good point on the commercials. They shouldn't be allowed to raise the volume of commercials to get your attention. (and i have to believe that has something to do with it). If some TV's can regulate sound volume (ex. Magnavox Smart Sound), I'm sure Bright House has some fancy toys that could do it as well.. 


Tim


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was also disappointed Aptiv did not fix the DD audio problem. People in other markets report that 2.5.066 does activate the eSATA port to add an external hard drive. One big problem with adding the drive under Aptiv software is the loss of the trick play buffer. This is the buffer that is "always recording" in the background to allow pausing live programming or instant replay. BHN will never officially support the external hard drive so you are on your own. Many people have successfully installed the drives. The instructions to set up the external hard drive are here.
> 
> http://www.peparsplace.com/html/21.html
> 
> 
> Remember that if the internal hard drive fails or you trade in the 8300 for a new unit your external recordings will be lost.



Okay, I don't really use the trick play buffer since I never watch "live" tv. I am guessing if you are already recording that channel, and watching that show as it records, you can still pause?


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomorrowsretail* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With that being said.. has anyone ever woke up thinking their house is on fire because of Bright House doing one of their Emergency System Tests at 4am (APX) in the morning. I know their required to do this, its just funny the things that run through your mind when you wake to this. Guess the fix for this is to use the sleep feature of the bedroom tv... lol..
> 
> 
> Good point on the commercials. They shouldn't be allowed to raise the volume of commercials to get your attention. (and i have to believe that has something to do with it). If some TV's can regulate sound volume (ex. Magnavox Smart Sound), I'm sure Bright House has some fancy toys that could do it as well..
> 
> 
> Tim



My Sony WEGA has "steady sound" to eliminate the loud commercials, but it doesn't work. These ridiculously loud commercial overpower it. I find myself resting the ole thumb on the mute button a lot.


On to another topic, I wonder why the digital music channels are 720p..... Seems like a waste of bandwidth...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On to another topic, I wonder why the digital music channels are 720p..... Seems like a waste of bandwidth...



Assuming that they're using MPEG2 compression, those channels should compress down to almost nothing. There's practically no movement on the screen. I don't believe the analog signals use MPEG2 compression (because they're analog), so they would take a lot more bandwidth than the compressed digital 720p signal.


----------



## Chuck Tintera

(1) User name: Chuck Tintera

(2) TV interconnect: Component (Y, Pb, Pr)

(3) Works: Component works, HDMI gives audio (2 channel) only

(4) Failure category: HDMI gives audio (2 channel) only

(5) Location: Cocoa, Fl., 32927

(6) TV: Sony 40" LCD (new)


I think that's what was requested. - I can get every connection I have been able to try to work EXCEPT the best one (?) the HDMI & supposedly Brighthouse knows about this?


cvt


----------



## jason_j_a

Barry,


Do you know if this upcoming firmware includes the HDMI fixes for repeaters (HDMI switching receivers)?


----------



## jason_j_a

Do we know what the root cause for the black L problem is? I never saw this issue when I used component on my old Panasonic plasma... then I added the HDMI board and see it all the time. So I assumed it was HDMI related.


Then I never saw it on my new Panasonic plasma with HDMI or component, then I hooked it up component to my receiver which upconverts it to HDMI out to the TV and now I see the black L on this TV all the time too. This puzzles me because the DVR is outputting component still so it throws my HDMI theory out the window. But in a year of using component only I never saw the black L


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assuming that they're using MPEG2 compression, those channels should compress down to almost nothing. There's practically no movement on the screen. I don't believe the analog signals use MPEG2 compression (because they're analog), so they would take a lot more bandwidth than the compressed digital 720p signal.



Makes sense, but wouldn't 480i (digital) compress down to almost half of nothing then?


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> *(Samsung or Pioneer) + 8300HD + HDMI = Don't work?!*
> 
> 
> Based on my positive experience with BHN and my friend's recent negative experience with DirectTV, he decided to make the switch from satellite to cable. The experience was horrible and after five hours of service techs shrugging their shoulders he was forced to move back to satellite. There's no way he's moving back to cable, so this is pretty much water-under-the-bridge, but the problems he experienced just should not have happened. Hopefully some of you smart folks can figure out what went wrong before I recommend BHN to any more friends, or before I run into the problems myself.
> 
> 
> First, he had DirectTV in two rooms, one connected to a Samsung DLP and the other to a new Pioneer plasma, both connected by an HDMI cable. Everything had been working fine.
> 
> 
> The BHN techs brought over two 8300HDs for each room and hooked them up. The first problem was that neither box got a signal. They screwed with this for two hours before figuring out that TimeWarner had installed a high-pass filter for RoadRunner. Once the filter was removed, everything worked - but with component cables.
> 
> 
> The second problem was that my friend wanted to use his original HDMI cables, not component. Of course the techs weren't "trained" in HDMI so refused to hook them up. Weird, but no big deal. My friend hooked up the cables himself. The problem is that it didn't work - in either room. There were two separate cables, two 8300s and two TVs, so it wasn't an equipment problem. They spent three hours on the phone with "experts" at BHN to work through the problem and got nowhere. Of course the debugging experience was horrible - with lots of "reboot the box" and "is time displayed on the box?" from the techs.
> 
> 
> My friend came over last night and I showed him how to enter the diagnostic screen where he could see that HDMI was enabled, HDCP was detected (or not), etc. Apparently the techs never went into this screen.
> 
> 
> So any idea what the problem was? I'm sure this combination of equipment is known to work for other folks.




I may be able to provide some insight to the pioneer not getting signal over HDMI. On my Pioneer plasma, both Input 1 and 3 are HDMI/Component. From the factory, the inputs are set to look at the component part of the input for signal. This is not auto-switching, you have to go into the set's menu and switch the mode for the input.


Since you mentioned it was new, my thought is perhaps the BHN techs didn't think to go into the Pioneer's menu and switch the appropriate input (1 or 3) from component to HDMI? You said the 8300HD was working over component input, did your friend maybe forget to switch the mode from component to HDMI for the respective input when he tried the cable himself?


I know this stumped me when I first got my plasma because I'm too stubborn to read the manual first.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Makes sense, but wouldn't 480i (digital) compress down to almost half of nothing then?



It's a little known fact that epsilon divided by 2 is actually 47, a very large number. I would explain the math but it's complicated.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tekmassa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be able to provide some insight to the pioneer not getting signal over HDMI. On my Pioneer plasma, both Input 1 and 3 are HDMI/Component. From the factory, the inputs are set to look at the component part of the input for signal. This is not auto-switching, you have to go into the set's menu and switch the mode for the input.
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned it was new, my thought is perhaps the BHN techs didn't think to go into the Pioneer's menu and switch the appropriate input (1 or 3) from component to HDMI? You said the 8300HD was working over component input, did your friend maybe forget to switch the mode from component to HDMI for the respective input when he tried the cable himself?
> 
> 
> I know this stumped me when I first got my plasma because I'm too stubborn to read the manual first.



Thanks for the comments. Maybe it was something like this. But supposedly he had it working with HDMI and a DirecTV box and then just switched to a 8300HD. But who knows.


Thanks!


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now if BHN could match the channel's audio for local insertions, that would be great.... or am I the only one that on some channels has to quickly grab the remote when a local spot comes in noticeably louder than the other commercials. Probably on SciFi when I notice. Mullinax (sp?) Ford I think is one of the culprits etched into my brain.



one quick reason for the audio level change in some cases... although maybe not in the case you mentioned... is that DD 2.0 is noticably louder than DD 5.1 due to the way the mixing processes the sound. If you're watching an HD channel... it's no wonder commercials are louder since you are generally going from a 5.1 source to a 2.0 source.


----------



## captaincl

Ok, what's up with WB18 and CBS? First... last night's Veronica Mars was shown totally in the non HD feed!!! What's with that? Even on that... there are occasionally having a problem of digital bit artifacting. Small gray square blocks that occasionally dirty the image. It's almost as if the digital tape they are using is damaged and they refuse to throw it away and get a new one. WB18 is the only channel I've seen with small gray blocks. Even SD shows sometimes come across with that problem.


Next... has anyone noticed the VERY annoying sound problem on CBS for the last couple of nights. Something is wrong with the DD audio stream. It's popping and crackling all over the rear channels. Interesting enough it's only doing it during shows, not commercials... most likely some problem just with the 5.1 mode. I'm hearing it right now as Jericho is playing. It happens when the volume level gets a little higher or music is playing. Can someone notify them? They probably aren't hearing the issue.


----------



## Barry928

Hi Guys,


Let me try to catch up on some of these questions.


The native scan rate for the video on the music channels is 480p.


None of the beta testers for the software release 2.5.066 reported anything about relay through AV receivers. They simply said that the HDCP handshake acquired much faster.


The black L is the background mask for the guide graphic overlay. There is no big mystery.


Chuck-Are you saying that you get 2 ch audio but no video over hdmi? I am not aware of anyone at BHN who is keeping track of technical reports for troubleshooting. That is what we are doing.


BHN is inserting the audio on their local ads WAY TOO LOUD. Feel free to complain to both BHN and the sponsor directly.


----------



## Barry928

Captain- please send an email to Frank Torbert listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Captain- please send an email to Frank Torbert listed in the first post of this thread.



I already did... but I doubt they check e-mail until tomorrow







Too bad there is no hotline to write or call


----------



## captaincl

Oh... can anyone tell me if ABC (WFTVHD) is broadcasting back in 5.1 tonight? My decoder is unable of telling me if the signal is 2.0 or 5.1 unlike my brother's decoder. Whatever the case... Dancing with the Stars... which I'm watching now that just recorded tonight... is sounding exceptionally good! Maybe that new equipment they mentioned they were installing a page back is coming online. Whatever it is... big applause to WFTV for being generally the people putting the most consistently good quality out there for HD... I've seen the least amount of problems and the best picture quality out of them... and props to being the first to invest in TRUE HD for their news... as opposed to Channel 6's fake widescreen stretch crap for their news.


----------



## Barry928

WFTV deserves our praise as they really "get it" when it comes to HDTV. I am working on a 30 minute infomercial being produced by WFTV and BHN to educate the public about HD. The program is scheduled to air on Sunday October 29th at 12:30p. (If we get the editing done by that date.)


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Next... has anyone noticed the VERY annoying sound problem on CBS for the last couple of nights. Something is wrong with the DD audio stream. It's popping and crackling all over the rear channels. Interesting enough it's only doing it during shows, not commercials... most likely some problem just with the 5.1 mode. I'm hearing it right now as Jericho is playing. It happens when the volume level gets a little higher or music is playing. Can someone notify them? They probably aren't hearing the issue.



Yep, same thing here watching Jericho. No problems during commericals, but it was extremely annoying during the program. I tried switching the 8300 audio output to 'two-channel' but that made it worse, amplifying the popping/crackling.


It did kind of add to the ambience in the scenes where characters were watching the televisions that had poor reception. I felt their pain.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shozbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, same thing here watching Jericho. No problems during commericals, but it was extremely annoying during the program. I tried switching the 8300 audio output to 'two-channel' but that made it worse, amplifying the popping/crackling.
> 
> 
> It did kind of add to the ambience in the scenes where characters were watching the televisions that had poor reception. I felt their pain.



I also have been noticing a higher level of compression artifacts on CBS ever since that popping problem started.


----------



## Impala1ss

I also had the cracking/popping during Jericho. Very annoying.Melbourne, 32940


----------



## Barry928

3 other people reported audio problems in the national thread. Might be a CBS network problem.


----------



## barrygordon

I had the stangest issue last night. SA8300HD connected via component and coaxial digital to a DVDO VP50 scalar. I have given up on HDMI. It was recording Jericho. I switched the scalers input to that DVR (I have 2 and was watching the other) to start watching the time shifted Jericho. What I saw was a frozen picture and no audio. I did a software reset on the scaler (equivalent of a power cycle). The scalar reset and the DVR did a reboot! That should never happen with component outpout!!! There is no way the DVR should know that something changed if its connections are output only (component video and digital audio).


Any one have any thoughts?


----------



## jason_j_a

Ditto for me on CBS. They've been having audio popping and cracking in their primetime every night this week! The news cast was fine, so perhaps it's coming from the nationwide CBS feed?


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh... can anyone tell me if ABC (WFTVHD) is broadcasting back in 5.1 tonight? My decoder is unable of telling me if the signal is 2.0 or 5.1 unlike my brother's decoder. Whatever the case... Dancing with the Stars... which I'm watching now that just recorded tonight... is sounding exceptionally good! Maybe that new equipment they mentioned they were installing a page back is coming online. Whatever it is... big applause to WFTV for being generally the people putting the most consistently good quality out there for HD... I've seen the least amount of problems and the best picture quality out of them... and props to being the first to invest in TRUE HD for their news... as opposed to Channel 6's fake widescreen stretch crap for their news.



I think they are still broadcasting in stereo. My receiver wasn't in Dolby D mode during Lost last night.


----------



## rich21

The pops/clicks on CBS seem to be only during network HD. I didn't hear any during the SD commercials.


----------



## FL Surfer

No pops or clicks using OTA last night watching Jerico


----------



## rich21

I checked OTA as well as cable and did hear them.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Tons of crackling during Jericho, everytime the music got loud.

I was afraid I blew a speaker in my tv, muted it, and had the joy of turning on the surround sound speakers and hearing the crackling from all angles. Nice. I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## BrandonJF

I have had it with these 8300HD DVRs. Tonight, Supernatural just stopped recording 5 minutes in and didn't start up again until I turned on my display device which, of course, caused it to reboot since it was hooked up via HDMI. Not that it hasn't had a problem every week this season anyway. I just love how much I pay for this service and yet I still end up having to rely on the internet to watch tv.


This may have sealed the deal for the $800 Tivo...


----------



## Barry928

Whats the story with the TIVO owners on BHN? No glitches?


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whats the story with the TIVO owners on BHN? No glitches?




Oh.. I wouldn't say that! although not as bad as the 8300... there are threads about partial recordings. I have had it happen twice now in the last three weeks. Two shows said they were recording but never recorded anything. one show recorded :46 of the :60 show.


the show that didn't record at all I witnessed about :56 into the recording. I went to start the show from NowPlaying and it was "empty" so I went to live tv to catch the last 4 minutes and hopefully rewind the buffer but the screen was blank like it couldn't tune the channel ( never saw that on the 8300 )..


Overall though, I think the audio drops are a lot less than the 8300.. Tivo just sent out a b update which fixed some audio issues.


Still very happy.. ( and still have the 8300HD to catch overflow )


mike


----------



## barrygordon

Give up and switch the 8300 DVR to component and 99% of all of your problems will disappear. I, a loyal digital all the way afficianado, gave up and sacrificed a very slight amount of PQ for reliability. I fought it for almost a year, but lost.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Give up and switch the 8300 DVR to component and 99% of all of your problems will disappear. I, a loyal digital all the way afficianado, gave up and sacrificed a very slight amount of PQ for reliability. I fought it for almost a year, but lost.



I completely agree.


I've had an 8300SD and 8300HD for 2 years now. I record 2 to 3 hours of my favorite primetime shows every single weeknight, and often record football games on weekends, movies from HBO and childrens movies to burn to DVD.


The recorder seems like it is always recording.


I have NEVER had a failed recording or partial recording. EVER!!!!


When I first signed up with BHN I had some problems. Low signal level, rebooting box, some channels freeze. Had a couple techs come out until one went to the tap on the telephone pole, fixed something, and ran a new feed into my house and gave my a drop-amp splitter. Since then, thousands of recordings, not a single problem.


Go component!!


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Give up and switch the 8300 DVR to component and 99% of all of your problems will disappear. I, a loyal digital all the way afficianado, gave up and sacrificed a very slight amount of PQ for reliability. I fought it for almost a year, but lost.




I know the reboot problem I had last night would not have happened if I hadn't been using HDMI, _but_ our second 8300 is hooked up via component and it has partially recorded many times as well.


Last night, the DVR was set to record Grey's Anatomy and Supernatural at the same time. It recorded all of Grey's Anatomy (until I turned the display device on and it rebooted) and 5 minutes of Supernatural. So, it was still actively recording one show and just stopped on the other. The display device wasn't on during the first 42 minutes of the two shows. It was funny that when it rebooted later, it started recording Supernatural again.


But, these reports that Tivo is having a partial recording issue as well... forget it. If I pay $800, I'd be buying reliability - something I don't currently have with BHN.


----------



## obie_fl

I've had the same two 8300HDs since they were first deployed thanks to the waiting list Greg had going here. I have both mine hooked up via HDMI. I really haven't had any problems although I will be the first to admit I don't stress my boxes as much as some here. My wife on the other hand uses them quite a bit. I think the problems people are encountering are very dependent on the receiving unit. I've used the following devices with success:

Dtronics DVI- RGB convertor to CRT front projector.

HDLeeza DVI video scaler.

Anthem D2 HDMI processor, audio processed and the video output to the above Dtronic DVI interface.

Hitachi RPTV with DVI interface.


One thing you will notice is with one exception all the devices were DVI. I'm also told that Anthem had to do a lot of firmware revisions to get the D2 to work properly with the 8300HD. I'd be curious to hear other success stories and if they are using DVI devices or HDMI. I'm almost dreading the upcoming software changes to the 8300 as things are working really well with the Anthem at the moment.


----------



## JH2003

FYI on 8300HD Lock-up on ESPNHD:

Last night I turned on the system and switched to ESPNHD to watch the [email protected] football game. A SD commercial was on and when ESPNHD switched to HD, it immediately froze with sound continuing. Had to allow it to reboot, causing a 4 minute loss in show I was recording for my wife so I could watch the game. I have had no problems for weeks and then this week multiple lock-ups associated with ESPNHD.


Also, I had become so accustomed to the 'black L' at turn on that I have generally ignored it knowing it would soon go away with a new release. However, I noticed that it does not occur any more. Was there an update already released?


----------



## Barry928

I looked last night and the software was still 1.8.112. My 8300 was acting stange last night allowing only the 4 analog channels. I had to call BHN and have them send a reauthorize signal to the box. Stange.


My story is similar to Tom's. Because I use a Lumagen scaler between the 8300 and the Brillian display my 8300 has none of the problems reported here. I have never had a partial recording or lost a recording due to powering the display on or off. The Lumagen is DVI and it protects me from the scan rate changes on ESPN-HD when a local ad is inserted. My display is not even aware of the 8300 and just stays locked on 1080p full time.


----------



## Barry928

For all of you waiting patiently for a fix on the Supernatural show I have received an email from Joe Addalia. Please post any symptoms or clues for this problem.




Barry,


I've been speaking with the local engineers for WESH & WKCF about the problems on the CW18 HD channel. They have been actively working on this issue but it's a hard one to track down, since it only occurs once a week during Supernatural. As you may know, WKCF was consolidated into the WESH facility when Hearst-Argyle Television purchased the station. Also, as you know, this was not a small task. There are still many items that are being integrated.


I am no longer directly involved in the day-to-day with WKCF, but I'm in the WESH/WKCF building in a Corporate Engineering roll for Hearst-Argyle TV. Would you please let the Central Florida HD group know the team here is working on this issue and I am also engaged on it as well. We hope to resolve it ASAP, and as in the past, we value the feedback from the viewers. This feedback has helped all of the stations in Central Florida maintain a quality HD signal for all to enjoy.


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## rich21

That would explain why Smallville was fine but Supernatural was mucked up from the very beginning.


I fired a note off to WESH 2 weeks ago about them switching back and forth between the HD and SD feed and things seem to a whole lot better since then.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That would explain why Smallville was fine but Supernatural was mucked up from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> I fired a note off to WESH 2 weeks ago about them switching back and forth between the HD and SD feed and things seem to a whole lot better since then.



Wasn't Smallville screwed up last week, too? When I watched it, it started off with no audio and they switched back and forth between SD and HD throughout the ep.


----------



## rich21

I only caught the last 15 or so minutes but every thing was in HD and no glitches


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only caught the last 15 or so minutes but every thing was in HD and no glitches



It was HD for the last 15 minutes. It was going in and out before that and opened with no audio. Smallville was fine last night, though - last week was the only week I noticed a problem. Well, the week before it stopped recording Smallville for me near the end, but that's another issue...


----------



## orlando85

-I live in Hunt Club, zip 32703

-I have 2 BHN 8300 HD-DVR

-Connections are Monoprice 2x1 HDMI swithed box w/HDMI cable between

HDTV and Sony upconvert DVD

_I have 2- HDTV first one Panasonic 32LX60 I have no problems

-My second HDTV Philips 37PF9631D which some times I have a problems...

BHN channel 1020 NBC sometimes first black screen 2 seconds later screen comes to normal, audio is the same I can hear some crackle noise...

I don't know this is STB or my Philips HDTV...????

STB reboot sometimes fix the problems...


----------



## tomorrowsretail

I know people are going to think I'm crazy, but I can not make they 'Black L' appear on my screen for anything. Up to 2 days ago, It would appear everytime I turned the TV on. Now, I tried for 10 minutes with no luck. Very weird.


Still running 1.8.112


Why after 6 months would this go away now?


odd.


(The ONLY change I made was putting an 8-way amplifier outside.) -- That wouldn't change the software problem.... I don't get it.


Tim


----------



## Barry928

Are you using hdmi or component? What scan rates do you have active?


----------



## PerfectCr

FWIW I've been using a Samsung 32" LCD HDTV via HDMI and never had an issue with HDCP errors or no picture. Everything has worked great on the video side. Just need the DD5.1 issue addressed


----------



## tomorrowsretail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using hdmi or component? What scan rates do you have active?



HDMI.

The box auto-selects 720p, 1080i and 480p when I use the HDMI cable.


Also, I live in zipcode 32763. (Orange City) - Deland area.


Ever since I started using HDMI months ago, I always had the BLACK-L problem. I simply can't get it to do it now.


Tim


----------



## tomorrowsretail

Any ideas on this on?


Tonight, my box did something funky, so I went to reboot it.


For some reason, I held in power to reboot, etc. (like normal)... but I pushed in and held select as soon as the box said "BOOT"


Now I have these lights going back and forth on my box. LED's dancing. (Kind of like the old 80s series 'Knight Rider"


I didn't want to stop it... but its been like 40 minutes. Any idea what this is.


The screen is blank. In fact, my TV says NO SIGNAL.


Weird.


Maybe everyone knows what this is except for me, but I'll post if anything good/bad happens.


Tim


----------



## JH2003

FYI on 8300HD Lock-up on ESPN HD:

Last night I watched the Georgia Tech at Clemson Football game on ESPN HD and did not encounter the lock-up problem.


Other problems being reported:

Black L - no longer occurs at turn on, no change in my confiuration.

DD 5.1 Issue - Occurs only occasional when it used to be about every two days.

Lost recordings - about 2-3 hours a day are recorded and none have been lost.

Sound drop out on recordings - occurs about 3-5 times per hour of recording. Have not taken the time to relate it to a particular channel or show.


----------



## Chuck Tintera




Barry928 said:


> Chuck- Are you saying that you get 2 ch audio but no video over hdmi? I am not aware of anyone at BHN who is keeping track of technical reports for troubleshooting. That is what we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly what I am getting.
> 
> 
> I had to make a manual change in the 8300HD setup menu (to 2 channel audio) to get any sound thru the HDMI, and the change worked, but I have yet to get any video thru the HDMI connection.
> 
> 
> FWIW - I called BHN and the tech advised me that I needed to make the change to 2 channel audio.
> 
> 
> FWIW #2 - the "press & hold GUIDE & INFO (is that right?)" on the 8300HD front panel has never worked for me.
> 
> 
> cvt


----------



## Barry928

Chuck- Make sure 480i is switched OFF in the advanced settings menu. What make and model TV do you own?


----------



## Chuck Tintera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chuck- Make sure 480i is switched OFF in the advanced settings menu. What make and model TV do you own?



Advanced setting on the DVR? I don't recall seeing that option when I bring up the settings with the DVR controller. The HDTV is a 40" SONY LCD, KV-something-or-other.


cvt


----------



## Barry928

Settings>more settings A>output formats>480i not checked.


----------



## Chuck Tintera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Settings>more settings A>output formats>480i not checked.



Thanks - I will try that.


I am used to the clarity (!) of technical writing that accompanies current computer hardware and software and I can claim to be conversant with almost any technical thing about cameras and phtography. But the manuals and literature that came with this DVR & the SONY HDTV sets a new standard for me.


cvt


----------



## Barry928

Hey all,


I was over at WESH/WKCF this afternoon and they have no less than 3 engineers working late to trace the Supernatural show tonight. They are analyzing bit streams and checking all aspects of the complex internal digital signal path. They even called the network to make sure nothing was different with the show. These broadcasters really do care about the quality of their signal.


----------



## barrygordon

Is it just me or is Lost only playing in 2 channel?


----------



## Barry928

WFTV has recently switched to a new encoder to improve picture quality. The 5.1 audio should return in a few weeks.


----------



## barrygordon

That implies that all WFTV (ABC) HD Audio is 2 channel, which is what I think I am seeing. If I recall right it is 2 channel AC-3 according to my receiver.


----------



## Barry928

That is correct. WFTV is in 2 channel mode temporarily.


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WFTV has recently switched to a new encoder to improve picture quality. The 5.1 audio should return in a few weeks.



And the improved picture quality has been noticed indeed.


LOST Blew me away Wednesday!


----------



## Chuck Tintera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Settings>more settings A>output formats>480i not checked.



This is what I experianced - (there wasn't any obvious change until I plugged in the HDMI cable)


In the DVR settings menu I looked at "Output Format" & it was set at 1080i.


I plugged in the HDMI cable & set the Sony video input to #6 (the HDMI connector).


In DVR settings/Advanced I set "Audio" to HDMI (I don't recall seeing that before) & made certain 1080i was selected.


Then I had Audio & Video on input #6 but not on #4 (!) which we had been using with a Y, Pb, Pr & audio L/R cable.


I wonder if the TV defaulted to HDMI & turned off the video input #4 connection, is this possible? The set is a Sony Bravia KDL-40S2000.


I did not see an obvious improvement on the TV screen and the DVR controler would not control the sound. The TV controll would.


Should the picture be that much better - that I could see it?


thanks

cvt


----------



## Barry928

Chuck Tintera wrote-This is what I experianced - (there wasn't any obvious change until I plugged in the HDMI cable)

In the DVR settings menu I looked at "Output Format" & it was set at 1080i.

*With the output set at 1080i ONLY all channels are being scaled to 1080i and the 720p channels are being converted to interlaced. The best picture is normally achieved with all scan rates selected.*


I plugged in the HDMI cable & set the Sony video input to #6 (the HDMI connector). In DVR settings/Advanced I set "Audio" to HDMI (I don't recall seeing that before) & made certain 1080i was selected.

*The HDMI option does not appear in the settings menu until the hdmi connection is detected.*


Then I had Audio & Video on input #6 but not on #4 (!) which we had been using with a Y, Pb, Pr & audio L/R cable. I wonder if the TV defaulted to HDMI & turned off the video input #4 connection, is this possible? The set is a Sony Bravia KDL-40S2000.

*The cable box switches component off when hdmi is used.*


I did not see an obvious improvement on the TV screen and the DVR controler would not control the sound. The TV controll would.
*

That is correct. Digital audio over hdmi is fixed at one level.*


Should the picture be that much better - that I could see it?

*Depends on how good a job your display does with scaling and deinterlacing the picture. Since all the channels are being converted to 1080i in your current config the improvements to 480 or 720p channels are not being presented.*


----------



## Maya68

For those of you in the Dean Road to Waterford Lakes area - has anyone else been experiencing pixelation and stuttering on all channels (using a cable box) on cold mornings and evenings? It seems my whole street is having this problem. TVs not using a box look good.


----------



## Gator1

In the current issue of Cableworld magazine, Time Warner states that "using switched digital, TW is planning on adding in excess of 20 new HD channels in 2007".


Note: They did not indicate which quarter.


Since BHN seems to follow TW, maybe this will happen here as well. I would think it would be necessary to compete with satellite as Directv plans a major expansion of HD channels in 2007 as well.


----------



## Barry928

I have heard the term switched digital used by BHN so I agree they are heading in this direction. Unless they start recovering some of that huge analog bandwidth they are going to run out of room for new HD channels fast. I noticed that INHD2 is going away at the end of the year so that will free up one more HD channel slot. No word yet on the CFHDS meeting at BHN and the 30 minute HDTV education program scheduled to air today at 12:30p on WFTV will be delayed by one week.


----------



## Shozbot

We are losing INHD2? Is that a network decision (consolidating to only INHD) or is that a BHN decision? With over 30 HD channels being offered at E*, you would think that Brighthouse would want to have as many HD's as possible.


----------



## Barry928

INHD2 is being cosolidated into INHD as a network decision. I don't mind this a bit since we lose no HD programming and gain the bandwidth to add a new HD channel.


----------



## Shozbot

I agree. I was just afraid that it was BH cutting channels.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you in the Dean Road to Waterford Lakes area - has anyone else been experiencing pixelation and stuttering on all channels (using a cable box) on cold mornings and evenings? It seems my whole street is having this problem. TVs not using a box look good.



This is your chance to fix the entire neighborhood. Call it in.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is your chance to fix the entire neighborhood. Call it in.



Thanks, I have - and so has everyone on my street. They have been out every day this week at someone's house. I was just wondering how widespread the issue was...


Were you aware of the problem?


----------



## Barry928

I am not aware of the problem but if they are sending lots of trucks individually to everyones house for a problem that is somewhere between the node and the drops then they are wasting lots of time. Is everyone who had a repair visit now working or still having the same problem?


----------



## VanderRG

I am a BHN HD-customer and have an HD8300 in the family room. I am considering buying a flat-panel TV and renting a CableCard from BHN to be used elsewhere in the house where I won't really miss the on-screen guide or the ability to use PPV. Much cheaper than renting an additional box.


A search on the forum here reveals many posts about the CableCards only allowing you to watch analog versions of channels 1-99. I think I understand the ramifications of this but I want to be sure:


1) Since the analog versions of ABC, CBS, NBC, and ESPN are all channels between 1 and 99, does that mean the CableCard will not allow me to watch any HD-programming on any of those channels? If so then the only channels I can get in HD with the card are those with no analog equivalent, like HDNET, right? IF this is the case then of course I wouldn't waste my money on the Cable Card.


2) Virtually all posters on the topic have been using the CableCard along with a Tivo unit. Is there any chance that this problem is confined to those types of applications or is it a universal problem with the Card that exists regardless of what equipment you are using? I just want to put the card in the cablecard slot of a flat-panel TV that is "digital cable ready"...note also that the set I'm looking at buying is the 37PF9631D from Philips which supposedly has a QAM tuner...some olf my reading online suggests that many "DCR" sets don't have such a tuner and I'm wondering if perhaps because this TV does it may work with the CableCard???


Thanks- any clarifications or corrections are much appreciated-

Bob V.


----------



## Barry928

You will get all the non VOD analog and digital channels including HD just not the SD digital copies of the analog channels.


You do need a display with both a QAM tuner and a cable card slot. The cable card is simply a PCMCIA key to decrypt the code and does not have a tuner. Not all displays work reliably with a cable card so do some reading on AVS from other owners who have used that same config.


----------



## VanderRG

Got it- thanks very much Barry.


Is anyone out there is using a 30 to 40-inch LCD TV with the BH CableCard and successfully viewing all of the BH content, including HD (excluding the digital versions of the SD channels and VOD stuff as discussed)? If so please let me know what model of TV you have-


Thanks-

Bob V.


----------



## Adios

Did anyone else observe that on Friday night the digital overlay of the analog channels (lower tier channels) was working on their cablecard?


I was watching the SciFi channel and noticed that it looked surprisingly clean. I pulled up a menu on my Sony DVR and confirmed that I was receiving a digital signal.







I checked several of the other analog channel and confirmed that I was actually receiving the digital overlay on all the lower tier channels. At the time I thought that BHN had finally fixed this problem.










Sunday, I go back to the same unit and everything is back to analog only for the lower tier channels. What happened??????


----------



## Chuck Tintera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chuck Tintera wrote-This is what I experianced - (there wasn't any obvious change until I plugged in the HDMI cable)
> 
> In the DVR settings menu I looked at "Output Format" & it was set at 1080i.
> 
> *With the output set at 1080i ONLY all channels are being scaled to 1080i and the 720p channels are being converted to interlaced. The best picture is normally achieved with all scan rates selected.*
> 
> 
> I plugged in the HDMI cable & set the Sony video input to #6 (the HDMI connector). In DVR settings/Advanced I set "Audio" to HDMI (I don't recall seeing that before) & made certain 1080i was selected.
> 
> *The HDMI option does not appear in the settings menu until the hdmi connection is detected.*
> 
> 
> Then I had Audio & Video on input #6 but not on #4 (!) which we had been using with a Y, Pb, Pr & audio L/R cable. I wonder if the TV defaulted to HDMI & turned off the video input #4 connection, is this possible? The set is a Sony Bravia KDL-40S2000.
> 
> *The cable box switches component off when hdmi is used.*
> 
> 
> I did not see an obvious improvement on the TV screen and the DVR controler would not control the sound. The TV controll would.
> *
> 
> That is correct. Digital audio over hdmi is fixed at one level.*
> 
> 
> Should the picture be that much better - that I could see it?
> 
> *Depends on how good a job your display does with scaling and deinterlacing the picture. Since all the channels are being converted to 1080i in your current config the improvements to 480 or 720p channels are not being presented.*



Thanks!

cvt


----------



## nissmo

Under "series manager"--> "recording options" ----> "Episodes to keep"


What is that feature supposed to do?


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Under "series manager"--> "recording options" ----> "Episodes to keep"
> 
> 
> What is that feature supposed to do?



Tell it how many of a series recording you want it to save. If you want it to only save 3 episodes of "Lost", it should delete one when it goes to record the 4th episode.


----------



## Gator1




Adios said:


> Did anyone else observe that on Friday night the digital overlay of the analog channels (lower tier channels) was working on their cablecard?
> 
> 
> Adios
> 
> Are you using the CableCard with the Tivo Series 3?


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else observe that on Friday night the digital overlay of the analog channels (lower tier channels) was working on their cablecard?
> 
> 
> Adios
> 
> Are you using the CableCard with the Tivo Series 3?




I just noticed after reading this thread that my 1-99 are digital now.. I have two cablecards in my Tivo Series 3 HD.



yea!!! now lets hope it stays that way!











mike


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not aware of the problem but if they are sending lots of trucks individually to everyones house for a problem that is somewhere between the node and the drops then they are wasting lots of time. Is everyone who had a repair visit now working or still having the same problem?



I agree, they are wasting a lot of time. Nobody's issue has been fixed. I think the problem stems from the fact that the issue only shows up during the early morning or in the evening so when they come out and check (which is always during the day) there is no problem to be seen. My theory is that it is temperature related. Anyway, we were able to speak to one of the techs and gave him all the info. Hopefully he will pass this on and they will start looking for the problem in the right place at the right time(s).


----------



## Barry928

Hopefully they now realize the problem is upstream of the drops and call in a line tech. If the normal channels fail to solve the issue I will escalate your neighborhood problem.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hopefully they now realize the problem is upstream of the drops and call in a line tech. If the normal channels fail to solve the issue I will escalate your neighborhood problem.



Excellent! I will keep you posted. Thanks Barry.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed after reading this thread that my 1-99 are digital now.. I have two cablecards in my Tivo Series 3 HD.
> 
> 
> 
> yea!!! now lets hope it stays that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike




My cablecard is inserted into a Sony DVR, HDG-HDD500. Not quite as nice as the new Tivo 3 but it does what my wife needs it to do......and that is what really counts.










I will have to check my unit tomorrow to see if the digital overlay is back. That would be great if it stays permanent. The digital is sooo much better looking versus the analog.


----------



## bobsegal

Did BHN push update this weekend I lost all of the events to record,


Other user might want to check there list.


Bob


----------



## Barry928

The software update has not been released yet. The final issue with updating the Pace 550 has passed the test and the update will be pushed in a week. If I find out what night I will post here to give you all notice.


----------



## tomorrowsretail

Regarding th update, I understand it will hopefully fix a few bugs... but, will any menus, screens, features, etc. change? or will it look identical and just work better?


Just wondering. Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Barry928

The GUI will not change until BHN changes over to the MDN software sometime in 2007.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My cablecard is inserted into a Sony DVR, HDG-HDD500. Not quite as nice as the new Tivo 3 but it does what my wife needs it to do......and that is what really counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check my unit tomorrow to see if the digital overlay is back. That would be great if it stays permanent. The digital is sooo much better looking versus the analog.




Checked this morning.....still analog only on the lower tier channels.










I wonder what BHN is doing that the digital overlay comes and goes with the cablecards.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobsegal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did BHN push update this weekend I lost all of the events to record,
> 
> 
> Other user might want to check there list.
> 
> 
> Bob



Seems like this happens every time they change day light savings time. I cancelled one of my scheduled recordings and then re-scheduled it again and most came back.


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tell it how many of a series recording you want it to save. If you want it to only save 3 episodes of "Lost", it should delete one when it goes to record the 4th episode.



Thanks....










Is that feature for specific episodes? Like if South Park was on 4 times and 2 of the episodes were the same, the DVR would only keep 1?


The reason why I ask, is because the DVR is set to only keep 1, however it keeps more than 1. Not really sure if it keeps the same episodes yet, as I just turned the feature on.


Hope my question is clear...


----------



## HappyFunBoater

A question similar to Nissmo's:


If I tell the DVR to record a first run show on any channel and at any time, how does it know which one to pick? For example, the first showing is concurrent with two other shows, and therefore can't record, but the second showing is by itself. Obviously recording the second would be better. Is the DVR smart enough to record the second? Or is only the first technically considered the first run, with the second being a rerun?


Also, how does the DVR choose between the SD version and the HD version of a show? Perhaps it's based on the STB output? For example, if I only have 480i selected is the DVR smart enough to record only the SD version?


Thanks.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A question similar to Nissmo's:
> 
> 
> If I tell the DVR to record a first run show on any channel and at any time, how does it know which one to pick? For example, the first showing is concurrent with two other shows, and therefore can't record, but the second showing is by itself. Obviously recording the second would be better. Is the DVR smart enough to record the second? Or is only the first technically considered the first run, with the second being a rerun?
> 
> 
> Also, how does the DVR choose between the SD version and the HD version of a show? Perhaps it's based on the STB output? For example, if I only have 480i selected is the DVR smart enough to record only the SD version?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I believe the answers to all of those is "no". The DVR isn't smart enough to know to record an episode that repeats later if "First run only" is selected. I do recall Tivo's software being smart enough to do that. You'd pretty much have to manually record the other airing or have it record first run and repeats.


I've never really checked on your last questions. I'd be surprised if it went by your output settings to determine whether or not to record HD channels...


----------



## FlasHBurN

Does anyone else have this problem with their 8300 where deleting shows doesn't seem to free up space sometimes? A hard reboot fixes the problem, but I am getting tired of doing that.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the answers to all of those is "no". The DVR isn't smart enough to know to record an episode that repeats later if "First run only" is selected. I do recall Tivo's software being smart enough to do that. You'd pretty much have to manually record the other airing or have it record first run and repeats.
> 
> 
> I've never really checked on your last questions. I'd be surprised if it went by your output settings to determine whether or not to record HD channels...



Thanks, Brandon. I admit I would have been surprised if the DVR was able to do all those things. But nothing wrong with hoping.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem with their 8300 where deleting shows doesn't seem to free up space sometimes? A hard reboot fixes the problem, but I am getting tired of doing that.



I have had to do this a couple of times, had 3-4 shows recorded and the 8300 said there was not enough space remaining and wanted me to choose which one to delete. Went to the menu and looked at remaining memory on the HD, it was pretty much full, rebooted and all was clear again.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Brandon. I admit I would have been surprised if the DVR was able to do all those things. But nothing wrong with hoping.



I assume the way the set up is designed would be to record a certain number of shows and any time... yet stop recording after that amount is met.


For example, if you like to watch a random CHEERS episode before going to bed, you could have the DVR tape "Cheers" any channel / any time but a max of "2" episodes. That way, on any given evening there would be at least 2 episodes of Cheers to watch... yet your DVR would not be filled up if you went out of town or chose not to watch them for a bit.


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed after reading this thread that my 1-99 are digital now.. I have two cablecards in my Tivo Series 3 HD.
> 
> 
> 
> yea!!! now lets hope it stays that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike




just checked tonight and now 1-99 are analog again....


its obvious that BHN is doing something that causes it to work and stop working...



This was from a thread at tivocommunity..



> Quote:
> I asked the guy when he came out if they did ADS in Baltimore County. He said yes they do, maybe I already had it. I said no I am pretty sure I do not. I found a menu in Settings/Diagnostics that shows all the info about the 2 tuners and it says there QAM 256 if it is a digital channel. He said when he called in to activate my second cablecard he would ask to have the ADS enabled too. Sure enough after about 20 minutes the 2nd cablecard came to life and all my analog channels switched to digital. And WOW, what a difference.



any thoughts? would BHN tech support be able to do this too?


m


----------



## Barry928

I am not aware of any ON or OFF switch for A-DS. Call them up. It might be fun to see what 30 minutes of your time and 4 or 5 confused CSR's and supervisors come up with to explain your request. Be aware you may be talking to someone in Canada.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I'm new to the 8300 and I understand and see that it has the always record one hour buffer, but should it be always recording even when the box is turned off? Mine does. Seems kind of a waste of whatever power is required to keep that going 24 hours a day. Is the buffer a memory buffer or is it constantly writing to the drive all the time?


----------



## rich21

Its always on and recording, the only thing that gets turned off is the video & audio. It consumes about 30 watts.


----------



## kurros




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to the 8300 and I understand and see that it has the always record one hour buffer, but should it be always recording even when the box is turned off? Mine does. Seems kind of a waste of whatever power is required to keep that going 24 hours a day. Is the buffer a memory buffer or is it constantly writing to the drive all the time?



I don't know how the buffer is done with regards to the hard disk writing. Keep in mind the DVR is basically a computer, and takes a significant amount of time to boot up, so it must be on to handle scheduled recordings. Judging by how error-prone my media center PC's auto-wake-up-to-record feature is, its nice to not have to worry about waking up to record.


I tested my 8300HD with a Watts Up? meter and it draws about 23 watts when "off", and about 24 watts when on and watching ESPN HD. It works out to about $1.69/month at the current Progress Energy rate.


----------



## Tonyny

With my previous cable box, Pace, I could leave the tv OFF and play music through my receiver with the music channels from BH. With the SA 8300HD it seems to want the tv ON in order to work? Its like it knows when the TV is ON and if I shut the tv off the music or any other channel is also OFF. Any work arounds for this?


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

Are you using the HDMI connection? That should be the only way the DVR knows if a TV is connected and On


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kurros* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know how the buffer is done with regards to the hard disk writing. Keep in mind the DVR is basically a computer, and takes a significant amount of time to boot up, so it must be on to handle scheduled recordings. Judging by how error-prone my media center PC's auto-wake-up-to-record feature is, its nice to not have to worry about waking up to record.
> 
> 
> I tested my 8300HD with a Watts Up? meter and it draws about 23 watts when "off", and about 24 watts when on and watching ESPN HD. It works out to about $1.69/month at the current Progress Energy rate.



It's not a huge deal... I just thought it odd that when I turned on, it would have the last hour already recorded. I guess it could be good if you happened to turn it on and the channel it was set to has something on that you wanted to rewind back to the start to watch. It just seemed weird to me that it was constantly recording. Seems that would reduce the overall life off the box. Oh well.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using the HDMI connection? That should be the only way the DVR knows if a TV is connected and On



Yes. So I need to use component if I want the box to stay on minus the TV?


----------



## barrygordon

I suspect so. The box is fairly stupid, well the design is. The only way the box can know if the TV is off is via the HDMI connector. All other A/V connectors are output only. I gave up trying to use HDMI because of all of the problems dealing with a repeater (Scaler). Maybe there is some setting that will allow what you want with the output being HDMI, but Since they do not distribute a decent manual, I can not say.


Have you tried setting the audio output to analog in the advanced setup menu when you want to just listen to music with the TV off?


How are you getting the audio for your WH audio out of the box? Analog stereo out? Digital? HDMI? The signal might be at the analog audio outputs and might be good enough (even with HDMI cabling and the TV off.


The real sad part is that there is probably no one at the Cable Co who knows enough about the equipment to advise you.


----------



## Tonyny

I'll try that setting........thanks. My setup now is optical out from the box to the receiver. I also run component into the receiver and out to the tv along with HDMI from the box to the tv. I have to SWITCH from HDMI to DD in the box settings whenever I want DD from the receiver and back to HDMI when i want audio out of the TV speakers. And you're right I won't even bother calling BH based on my experience with another issue.


----------



## barrygordon

If you use the analog out setting I believe you will need to run a plain pair of phono cables between your receiver which probably has an analog input available and the DVR. But based upon what you said I assume you realize that. I will be interested in hearing how you make out.


I use XM radio in the house for background music. I run analog stereo to the whole house audio system and optical out to the audo processor in the Theater/music room. I now really enjoy sitting in the Theater/music room, turning on XM radio, having the audio processor synthesize additional channels (7 channel logic) and reading a book. I am just finishing "Overdo$ed America". It is an eye opener.


----------



## Tonyny

I run XM on the patio and in the bedroom but not on the Denon 5803. I figure I can get some variety in music by using BH for that but NOT with the tv on. I'll try changing the settings on the STB to 2 channel and see if that allows me to shut the tv off and keep you updated. I don't have any analog cables running between the STB and the receiver (2 from the STB to the TV for audio) and rather not add more cables than what I have. I have HDMI on video 7 and component on video 6 on the XBR.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I have a BHN-installed 3-way splitter that I removed and then re-installed. I noticed that two of the outputs are labelled -7db and the third is labelled -3.5db. Which one should be connected to the broadband router?


Thanks.


----------



## Barry928

The cable modem is normally -4db lower than the cable TV.


----------



## barrygordon

A splitter with an odd number of outputs will never be "balanced". Every time you split (1 to 2) the signal you drop 3.5 db. In a three output splitter the primary signal is first split giving you two signals that are each down 3.5 db. One of them is split again giving you two ouputs that are -7 and one from the first splitter at -3.5. A four way splitter has all its outputs down 7 db. In my installation the primary cable drop goes to a single splitter (1x2) giving me a 3.5 db loss to each output. One output ties directly to the cable modem. The other output goes to an 8 port amplified splitter with an initial gain stage of 14 db so that the net loss/gain at each of the 8 outputs is 0 db relative to the original cable drop. The amplified splitter was supplied by BHN


Connecting the Broadband router to the -3.5 db output will give it the maximum signal the splitter is capable of providing.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you use the analog out setting I believe you will need to run a plain pair of phono cables between your receiver which probably has an analog input available and the DVR. But based upon what you said I assume you realize that. I will be interested in hearing how you make out.
> 
> 
> I use XM radio in the house for background music. I run analog stereo to the whole house audio system and optical out to the audo processor in the Theater/music room. I now really enjoy sitting in the Theater/music room, turning on XM radio, having the audio processor synthesize additional channels (7 channel logic) and reading a book. I am just finishing "Overdo$ed America". It is an eye opener.




UPDATE:


Tried using the DD and 2 channel setting and same result. Without the TV ON the box won't output ANY signal to the receiver. Reading on the receiver switches back and forth between analog and digital. Power light stays on the box and it won't even shut off. So I'm stuck with leaving the TV on if I want the box to stay on.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I run XM on the patio and in the bedroom but not on the Denon 5803. I figure I can get some variety in music by using BH for that but NOT with the tv on. I'll try changing the settings on the STB to 2 channel and see if that allows me to shut the tv off and keep you updated. I don't have any analog cables running between the STB and the receiver (2 from the STB to the TV for audio) and rather not add more cables than what I have. I have HDMI on video 7 and component on video 6 on the XBR.



Tonyny - I do what you want to without any problem but I don't have HDMI. THat must be your problem. I have the 8300HD connected to the receiver with optical cable and the 8300 to receiver to TV with component. I can listen to themusic channels without the TV being on.


----------



## Barry928

You can unplug the hdmi cable when you want music only as a work around.


----------



## barrygordon

The guys are correct. Merely plugging in the HDMI cable invokes the processes that say you have HDMI connectivity and from there on forward the box goes downhill.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Barry's: Thanks for your help. I plugged the router into the -3.5db output and it still didn't work. I rebooted, changed cables and gave the box dirty looks for over an hour. Sometime in the middle of the night everything started working. (My son was playing XBox on-line all night, so that's why I know it was working.) And it's still working this morning.


I don't know what the heck was wrong yesterday, but maybe the problem was outside my house and it was miraculously fixed during the night. I doubt it, but it's working now so I guess I won't worry about it.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonyny - I do what you want to without any problem but I don't have HDMI. THat must be your problem. I have the 8300HD connected to the receiver with optical cable and the 8300 to receiver to TV with component. I can listen to themusic channels without the TV being on.



Yes its the HDMI connection that's causing the problem. I may unplug that HDMI cable all together as I don't notice any picture differences. Just an increase in headaches on my end.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I finally got an HDTV, hooked to the 8300HD via HDMI. Everything worked GREAT for 24 hours. And then I got the dreaded black-L on ESPNHD. I changed channels and the picture kept flipping on and off every few seconds. I went to an SD channel and then back to HD and everything worked fine. And it's been working fine since then.


Is this the normal black-L problem? And I think this was supposed to be fixed in a new code load, but I believe that the code hasn't been released yet. Is that correct?


Thanks.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Another question from an HDTV newb:


I hate stretching or zooming 4:3 images, so I have my 8300HD and TV set up to display bars on the sides. Sometimes the bars are black and sometimes they're gray. Why is that? Where are the bars being inserted: on the 8300HD or the TV? I want to change the bars to always be black.


Also, I occasionally see a 16:9 picture with black bars on all four sides! What the heck is up with that? Is this a 16:9 picture formated for 4:3 TVs (therefore with bars on the top and bottom) and then reformatted for 16:9 (and therefore bars on the left and right)?


Weird.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes its the HDMI connection that's causing the problem. I may unplug that HDMI cable all together as I don't notice any picture differences. Just an increase in headaches on my end.



Thanks, Tony. If I remember correctly, you have a 60" XBR2? And you see no difference in component and HDMI? I really expected that there would be a bigger difference. I've only seen the problem once, but if it happens enough I'll try switching also.


----------



## rjnieves

To all,


First off, to all of you who dedicate the time to answer our questions, my many thanks! I will try to contribute with what I know just as you do.


Now, I recently switched from DISH Network to Bright House, primarily because of the HDTV options and prices Bright House over DISH. I've owned a DISH Model 6000 for some time now so I'm not completely new to the HDTV area. But technology moves fast.


The problem I'm having is that the SA 8300 cable box that BH installed in my home is unable to communicate with my Olevia LT37HVS TV using an HDMI cable. Sometimes when I attempt it (I'll explain in a bit what I mean by "sometimes") the 8300 complains that my TV does not support HDCP and defaults to the coax out signal. However, according to the manual for the TV set, it is HDCP compliant.


I've searched through the web and found that HDCP on the set seems to be a "hit-or-miss" affair. Funny thing is, I can replicate this "hit-or-miss" behavior at home! If before connecting both the receiver and TV using HDMI, I tune to a select group of HD channels (so far I've tested INHD, INHD2, HDNET, HDNET2, HBOHD), then I connect both using HDMI, life is good! The TV and the box get along well. However, once I stray from these select channels, the 8300 begins to complain again about the TV not being HDCP compliant. Turning everything off and making sure they're connected with HDMI before turning them back on does not solve the problem. The 8300 basically goes into a "lockdown mode" and doesn't come off it until I disconnect the HDMI from the box or I turn off the TV.


My questions are:


1) Is the HDMI port officially supported by BH?


2) Do the channels that work via HDMI simply not require the box establish an HDCP session with the display?


3) Can there be a incompatibilities between 2 HDMI/HDCP-badged appliances (the 8300 and the LT37HVS)?


My setup is basically an SA 8300 connected to an Olevia LT37HVS, with an Onkyo TXSR603X as the HT Audio receiver.


From the sounds of it just about everyone that has wanted to use the HDMI port on this cable box model has been successful (as of late anyways). I tried speaking with customer support at BH but they tried to tell me that the TV may not be compatible with the HDCP implementation of the Bright House box. I'll confess I don't know much about HDMI/HDCP but one thing I know is that they are pretty much a standard and that anything bearing the HDMI/HDCP logo should be compatible. I would have been OK with her giving me an authoritative answer but to be sure she offered to send a tech to my home, to the tune of the typical $30. The lady also said that through the phone I would not be able to talk to technical personnel, and that if there was a "compatibility" (or "incompatibility") list as it were, she didn't know who would have it. She even refused to escalate the matter to a supervisor since the way she saw it the box was working fine via the Component connectors.


Many thanks to any that could help me with this issue.


Rolando.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjnieves* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Is the HDMI port officially supported by BH?



The BHN CSRs and installers aren't allowed to even use words containing the letters H, D, M or I.


HDMI is not officially supported, and given all the problems I don't blame them. Pity.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

BTW, sorry for all the spam posts today, but I'm just too damn giddy over my new TV.










I just wanted to say that the BHN picture quality is great so far. I occasionally see a little pixelization in football games, but generally it's not there. I'm not sure why it comes and goes, but I'm very happy so far. And I have a 70" TV, so I'm able to see every flaw in the picture. Even SD looks pretty good.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the normal black-L problem? And I think this was supposed to be fixed in a new code load, but I believe that the code hasn't been released yet. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The black bar problem is supposed to be fixed with the 2.5.066 release. The release is scheduled to happen soon but right now we are still on version 1.8.112.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another question from an HDTV newb:
> 
> 
> I hate stretching or zooming 4:3 images, so I have my 8300HD and TV set up to display bars on the sides. Sometimes the bars are black and sometimes they're gray. Why is that? Where are the bars being inserted: on the 8300HD or the TV? I want to change the bars to always be black.
> 
> 
> Also, I occasionally see a 16:9 picture with black bars on all four sides! What the heck is up with that? Is this a 16:9 picture formated for 4:3 TVs (therefore with bars on the top and bottom) and then reformatted for 16:9 (and therefore bars on the left and right)?
> 
> 
> Weird.




The gray bars are inserted by the 8300 on SD channels and are not adjustable with Aptiv software. The HD channels switch between gray and black bars based on the broadcasters preference. When you see black bars all the way around a picture you are correct that you are viewing a 16:9 image inside of 4:3 image inside of a 16:9 image. The commercial producer creates a letterboxed advertisement and distributes it as a 4:3 SD master. The commercial gets run on a 16:9 upconverted HD feed and that's all it takes to see black bars all the way around.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjnieves* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've searched through the web and found that HDCP on the set seems to be a "hit-or-miss" affair. Funny thing is, I can replicate this "hit-or-miss" behavior at home! If before connecting both the receiver and TV using HDMI, I tune to a select group of HD channels (so far I've tested INHD, INHD2, HDNET, HDNET2, HBOHD), then I connect both using HDMI, life is good! The TV and the box get along well. However, once I stray from these select channels, the 8300 begins to complain again about the TV not being HDCP compliant. Turning everything off and making sure they're connected with HDMI before turning them back on does not solve the problem. The 8300 basically goes into a "lockdown mode" and doesn't come off it until I disconnect the HDMI from the box or I turn off the TV.
> 
> Rolando.



Welcome to the BHN local forum.


It sounds as if you have one of the boderline handshake displays. The soon to be released software upgrade for the 8300 should help you. All the channels you list are 1080i so I am guessing your handshake is happy if you start in 1080i and stay in 1080i so until the software is upgraded try turning off the non 1080i resolutions to see if the box remains connected.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Thank you, Barry. You are a wealth of information.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tony. If I remember correctly, you have a 60" XBR2? And you see no difference in component and HDMI? I really expected that there would be a bigger difference. I've only seen the problem once, but if it happens enough I'll try switching also.



Happy...........I got the 70XBR2. Was debating between the 60 & 70 but as they say no one ever goes smaller







I watch it from 9 to 14' and my eyes have adjusted. Right now all I did was unplug the HDMI from the back of the cable box and I'm using video 6 with component. I can't see a difference and another PLUS is if the wife wants to watch tv all I have to do is turn the Sony speakers back on and shut the AV off. DD in the setup area of the STB works for BOTH AV and TV. With HDMI I had to go into the box and change DD to HDMI if I wanted sound from the speakers. Also the damn box would get buggy and wouldn't work if I shut the TV off! Now I can listen to the music channels with the TV OFF and be happy. Another thing I noticed is that the Denon AV sounds punchier with the HDMI cable unplugged from the STB. Or maybe I'm just dizzy from all of this.


----------



## Tonyny

PS Happy.......ABC gives me black bars on 4.3 but other channels use the gray ones. I stretch to taste as I can't take those gray bars.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy...........I got the 70XBR2. Was debating between the 60 & 70 but as they say no one ever goes smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch it from 9 to 14' and my eyes have adjusted. Right now all I did was unplug the HDMI from the back of the cable box and I'm using video 6 with component. I can't see a difference and another PLUS is if the wife wants to watch tv all I have to do is turn the Sony speakers back on and shut the AV off. DD in the setup area of the STB works for BOTH AV and TV. With HDMI I had to go into the box and change DD to HDMI if I wanted sound from the speakers. Also the damn box would get buggy and wouldn't work if I shut the TV off! Now I can listen to the music channels with the TV OFF and be happy. Another thing I noticed is that the Denon AV sounds punchier with the HDMI cable unplugged from the STB. Or maybe I'm just dizzy from all of this.



I also got the 70XBR2 - yesterday at 10:30am. I've been tweaking it ever since. I'm thrilled with it. It's my first HDTV, so maybe I'm easy to please. Unfortunately the Bucs suck just as much on a big screen.


I've got the 8300 DD set to HDMI and I get sound through the TV. Are you saying that I won't get sound through my receiver, even if I have a optical link from the 8300 to the receiver? I admit I had forgot to try that. Guess I'll do that now.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got the 8300 DD set to HDMI and I get sound through the TV. Are you saying that I won't get sound through my receiver, even if I have a optical link from the 8300 to the receiver? I admit I had forgot to try that. Guess I'll do that now.



Well crap. I tested everything but that. And of course it doesn't work. I know there has been a lot of talk about this on the forum, but I admit I didn't quite follow it since I didn't have an HDTV yet. I guess I'll go back and read about it.


This is very frustrating.


----------



## barrygordon

Just do away with HDMI and all will work the way you want it to with no hassles. I wanted all digital; head end to PJ, but the current cable co technology can not deliver it in a reliable manner. I am now digital from the scalar to the PJ with 1:1 pixel mapping. My scaler does an excellent job of converting component to digital and does it just one time as it scales.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also got the 70XBR2 - yesterday at 10:30am. I've been tweaking it ever since. I'm thrilled with it. It's my first HDTV, so maybe I'm easy to please. Unfortunately the Bucs suck just as much on a big screen.
> 
> 
> I've got the 8300 DD set to HDMI and I get sound through the TV. Are you saying that I won't get sound through my receiver, even if I have a optical link from the 8300 to the receiver? I admit I had forgot to try that. Guess I'll do that now.



You won't get Dolby DIGITAL with the HDMI setting. You need to switch it to DD in the box. Which kills the sound to the TV speakers. Or use component. I also run a digital cable from the STB to the receiver which works fine.


----------



## Barry928

I guess it has been another couple of pages so we need to explain the digital audio glitch again. When a hdmi connection is detected the digital audio output menu in advanced settings has three choices. HDMI - Dolby Digital - Two Channel. When hdmi is selected the digital audio mode is controlled by the hdmi connection. The hdmi port asks the display on the other end if it supports 2.0 or 5.1 and limits all digital audio including coax and optical to that standard. This means if your display tells the 8300 it does not support 5.1 then all digital audio is limited to 2.0 if you have hdmi selected.


The second issue we face is the glitch in the Aptiv software that switches the audio to 2.0 and leaves it there until you manually switch it back. This one is not obvious because the indicator in the 8300 settings menu says it is on DD but in reality it is 2.0. You must select one of the non DD choices and then re-select DD to regain 5.1 output. Causes for this problem have been reported as triggering any type of warning beep such as a recording conflict. Also the EBS system test switches all the 8300's to 2.0 on a weekly basis. I can always tell by either looking at my audio processor to see it is not in DD 5.1 mode or simply noticing the volume level difference relative to the volume numerical indication.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tonyny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You won't get Dolby DIGITAL with the HDMI setting. You need to switch it to DD in the box. Which kills the sound to the TV speakers. Or use component. I also run a digital cable from the STB to the receiver which works fine.



OK, I'm getting confused.


First, when I said it didn't work for me either, I was in the weeds. I selected the wrong input on my receiver.


Once I selected the right input, everything seems to work just fine! I have HDMI selected on the 8300 and I still get (a) sound on the TV and (b) sound on my receiver - at the same time. And my receiver is telling me that the input is Digital (edit: NOT Dolby Digital, just 2-channel digital). Tony, you're saying that this shouldn't work?


FWIW, I have an optical link between the 8300 and receiver.


Any ideas?


----------



## Adios

My cablecard has the digital overylay back. Noticed it Saturday and it is still there today.


Probably just jinxed it.










We'll see how long it stays this time.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess it has been another couple of pages so we need to explain the digital audio glitch again. When a hdmi connection is detected the digital audio output menu in advanced settings has three choices. HDMI - Dolby Digital - Two Channel. When hdmi is selected the digital audio mode is controlled by the hdmi connection. The hdmi port asks the display on the other end if it supports 2.0 or 5.1 and limits all digital audio including coax and optical to that standard. This means if your display tells the 8300 it does not support 5.1 then all digital audio is limited to 2.0 if you have hdmi selected.



Ah-ha! I get it now.


I checked my receiver and it shows digital, but it's normal 2.0 Dolby Pro Logic. I didn't notice that at first. Then I switched the 8300 from HDMI to DD and now the receiver shows Dolby Digital. So I guess my Sony TV is accepting only 2-channel audio over the HDMI.


Thanks Barry and Tony. Sorry to be slow.


----------



## Sgooter

Brighthouse Digital Cable in Melbourne, FL:

SA8300HD DVR in Family Room - using HDMI

SA8300HD DVR in Bedroom - using Component


While in the family room on Saturday I was punching thru the 100-series channels, when I got to CH #117 (Howard Stern On Demand) the cable box locked up and went into re-boot. I've learned that lock-ups happen often and without warning with these boxes, so I didn't think much about this incident.

However, on Sunday afternoon, while in the bedroom, I again cycled thru the 100-series channels, and when I got to CH #117 the bedroom cable box locked up as well. This time I don't think it's a coindidence that both SA cable boxes have locked-up on the same digital channel.


Anyone else having this problem with CH #117?


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Brighthouse Digital Cable in Melbourne, FL:
> 
> SA8300HD DVR in Family Room - using HDMI
> 
> SA8300HD DVR in Bedroom - using Component
> 
> 
> While in the family room on Saturday I was punching thru the 100-series channels, when I got to CH #117 (Howard Stern On Demand) the cable box locked up and went into re-boot. I've learned that lock-ups happen often and without warning with these boxes, so I didn't think much about this incident.
> 
> However, on Sunday afternoon, while in the bedroom, I again cycled thru the 100-series channels, and when I got to CH #117 the bedroom cable box locked up as well. This time I don't think it's a coindidence that both SA cable boxes have locked-up on the same digital channel.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this problem with CH #117?



I get a lot of reboots with all the "On Demand" channels. I have two DVR boxes... on is HD one is SD... and both reboot a lot on these channels


----------



## rich21

1150 is a favorite channel for my box to lock up and reboot.


----------



## Sgooter

I guess I should feel good that I'm not alone in the mysterious world of cable box lock-ups.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tomorrowsretail

YEA-HA!!!!

My box is updating!... (2:31am)


I live in Deland.* Hopefully everyone else is updating as well.


Maybe this will clear our issues.


Will post if anything is different.


Tim


----------



## tomorrowsretail

Took a little while but all my channels finally appeared after 15 minutes or so.

Everything looks the same except the boot-screen and ...* I THINK some recording options.* Has 'Series Repeat Options' been in the 'Series Manager'.??

oh well.* Just don't remember it if it has.


Everything seems fine except for some reason I keep getting kicked out of menus.* If I'm searching through the guide or menus, etc.* I keep getting randomly kicked out and sent back to the television program. **Maybe something BHN is doing....**


Anyways,* the DIAG screen shows several new screens - Including Multi-Room DVR.* of course this means nothing for us now,* but might be down the road. 


Tim


----------



## FlasHBurN

Doh, no update for me yet, I'm in Orlando. Hopefully it will be later this week.


----------



## J.T.

Got up this a.m., box was powered down, and wouldn't power up from the remote. Had to reboot it. When I did, I noticed the boot screen looked different. After it was back up, I went to the diag screen and found I have the new software. I checked the SATA port screen and found it enabled! I'll be looking at getting some add-on storage now. But the most interesting part is it now says I have Multi-room DVR enabled. Anyone got any info on how to implement it?


BTW, I'm in Melbourne...


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

No update here yet, but I did notice entering the Diagnostic screen triggered the Digital Audio glitch. At least it's noticeable here since it's a bit louder that the correct Dolby Digital selection, so I can usually tell when it's screwed up since I can raise the volume on my receiver as loud as it usually goes.


----------



## rich21

Got mine this morning.


I noticed that the picture on 480i has shifted slightly to the left so its no longer centered.

And of course when the box rebooted, it stuck on 1080i so had to reset that. I also assumed that the audio output needed to be reset to Dolby (since with a new box, it may say its on the Dolby setting but really isn't until you change it).


My understanding of the SATA port is that is box specific, so if you swap out the box, the new box won't read the drive anymore.


----------



## Stiletto

I have an 8300 (my 8300HD is sitting idle, TV broken!







) For the past couple of weeks it has been recording the first 1 minute of shows I tell it to record, and that is it. Very annoying to have to check up on your season manager every night to make sure its recording. Anyone seen this type of behavior before?


----------



## mschiff

Stiletto,


Yes, we've been having that happen (1 minute recording) with Grey's Anatomy periodically. Out of the last 5 weeks, 3 of them were 1 minute only.


-- Martin


----------



## barrygordon

Yes I have and I do not understand it either. I have seen it happen 3 or 4 times. I have a TV connected and I am using the component outputs having given up on HDMI. If you are using (that is have connected) an HDMI cable try removing it.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Software update this morning????


At 2:30am, my SA8300HD turned off, and the front panel display started counting backwards in hexadecimal from something like 6FF downto 000. Then the box rebooted. The reboot screen was different, sat "Aptiv" on the bottom, and the status-bar circles were now pill shaped.


After reboot I could only get the few channels still analog, namely 5,9,15, and 62.


So I shut it off for 15 min, and turned it back on and got all the channels again.


I noticed no real difference in picture quality, channel lineup, or the menus. The only difference I have seen so far is when in the guide, if you hold the right arrow down, it no longer speed scrolls through the times, but slowly stutter-scrolls.


At 3:00am, they sent another reboot to the box.


----------



## Stiletto

I do not have an HDMI cable, this is standard RF connection via RG6 to the box then to the TV antenna input. Hopefully I will be able to get my HDTV working tonight, and can verify if the other box has been having the same troubles.


----------



## rjnieves

Regarding the HDMI/HDCP problem with the Olevia display, Barry, you hit it right on the nose! Once I got the box and display on a 1080i HD channel and connected them via HDMI, I went int the settings and turned off all the other resolutions (720p, 480p). Everything has been working great since!


Again many thanks for your help!


Rolando.


----------



## waters

The download probably explains why our bedroom DVR and monitor, which are plugged into the DVR AC outlet, turned themselves on and woke us up in the middle of the night twice. The monitor stayed on and I had to re-enter the option to have the DVR turn off the AC outlet. Apparently parental control was also disabled, as I got an automatic voice call saying so. They must assume that the parent and not the child will listen to that call.


----------



## jabristor

The biggest difference I've noticed is that I now have to press the yellow triangle twice to delete a recording; once, like before to say delete, and now a second time to 'confirm' i wish to permanently erase.


----------



## richalot

I've noticed that all of the movie channel On Demand stations, sans Showtime, are not working. When I go to the channel, I get a black screen; no message telling me I need to subscribe, no menu listing the show options. Did BHN do away with the value-added On Demand they offered or is this a technical issue I need to resolve?


----------



## Stiletto

Got my HDTV back and was going to check my other DVR for 1 minute recordings, but my wife beat me to the list and deleted all the shows we had already watched.


----------



## barrygordon

Can anyone say if the HDMI issues have improved, worsened or remain the same with the software upgrade just pushed. I would like to go back to HDMI but probably do not want to be the first Penquin in the water. Its not hard for me to re-cable, I just don't know if it will be worth it


----------



## Tonyny

I had to raise the volume on my TV recently (via HDMI) and am wondering if this is related to the software upgrade?


----------



## jmystikcfl

So I noticed when I got home from work this morning that I have a shiny new HD channel in the lineup. 1342 A&E HD. This is not a mirror of the regular A&E, more like Discovery HD Theater. From scrolling through the lineup, they only appear to show about a half a dozen programs, but it's a good start.


BTW, it's a 720p channel


----------



## PerfectCr

Where is ESPN2 HD?


----------



## Robert Bowden

I have an older (few years old) sammy HLN dlp with a dvi input. I have been using the pace box (don't know the number, but it is the one without the DVR) and connecting it to the tv via DVI. This has worked great over the years until now. Two days ago, I boot up the box and tv and I get the message saying that my tv does not support hdcp, and to use the component connections instead. I got it to work again later that night, but last night it did the same thing and I couldn't watch anything on it. This morning...same message. Is the "upgrade" that everyone is talking about disabling the DVI connection or is it something else?


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is ESPN2 HD?



espn2 mentioned 1 year ago, along with starzhd and natgeographic hd. It would seem like cinemax hd and movie channel hd would be nice additions also.


----------



## Tonyny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just do away with HDMI and all will work the way you want it to with no hassles. I wanted all digital; head end to PJ, but the current cable co technology can not deliver it in a reliable manner. I am now digital from the scalar to the PJ with 1:1 pixel mapping. My scaler does an excellent job of converting component to digital and does it just one time as it scales.




UPDATE #2


Forgot I had watched a dvd last night and had the TV on Video 5. Tried playing some music channels but I couldn't change the channels on the box.







Turned the TV on and switched to Video 6 (component), shut the TV off and walla, I'm able to play music with the receiver and the TV OFF. And no need to unplug the HDMI cable either.


----------



## bgall

are you kidding me? They added A&E-HD over ESPN2-HD?


and BTW yes it is a mirror of A&E-HD. it's just like TNT in HD where they stretch stuff that is not in HD


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> espn2 mentioned 1 year ago, along with starzhd and natgeographic hd. It would seem like cinemax hd and movie channel hd would be nice additions also.



I've been asking for these channels also. Forget A&E.


----------



## Marco33

Been getting a lot of sound drop outs across the board on all the locals. Ten second losses a lot during shows. Can't tell if it may be the antenna or even my HR10-250. About a month or two ago the HR10-250 had some major updates, seems since then I've had this problem.


Anyone notice this with their antenna?


Palm Bay area.


----------



## Barry928

I applaud any new HD channel. A&E has many good syndicated shows and my wife likes the channel. BHN put this channel in the free part of the HD tier. MHD would have been higher up my list and seeing the starwars movies on Cinemax would have been cool.


NASA/DISCOVERY is airing a live HD broadcast from the ISS.

http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2006...6176_HDTV.html


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marco33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Been getting a lot of sound drop outs across the board on all the locals. Ten second losses a lot during shows. Can't tell if it may be the antenna or even my HR10-250. About a month or two ago the HR10-250 had some major updates, seems since then I've had this problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone notice this with their antenna?
> 
> 
> Palm Bay area.



Hi Marco. Your question is more appropriate for the Central FL OTA thread. To answer your question, many HR10-250 users have been experiencing the audio dropouts on OTA channels after receiving the 6.3a update. Check out the threads in the HR10-250 Forum at Tivo Community . I believe it is rumored that D* is working on a update to fix the problem.


I have not experienced the problem but I rarely watch the broadcast networks.


----------



## james32746

I think A&E HD is only 480p


The resolution light is only showing 720p and no HDTV indicator is lit.


----------



## tekmassa

Today I noticed my cablecard channels 1-99 were showing up as digital. After hearing reports that others were experiencing this, I was happy to see the same. However, the new A&E HD was not in my channel list, so I pulled the CableCard and re-inserted so that it would scan the channels again. Now, I've got A&E HD in my lineup, but channels 1-99 are now back to analog







.


Does anyone have any idea what triggers this "switch" on the cablecard?


Anyone in Winter Garden or nearby get the software update yet on their 8300's? My 8300 has not updated yet.


----------



## J.T.

A question for the community: is SunSports as difficult for you to watch as it is for me? During "normal" broadcast it's bad enough - it looks like it is out of focus. But when they compress the screen to show scores at the bottom, it's absolutely blurry. When SS broadcasts games in HD, the picture is beautiful. So that indicates to me it's probably not a source issue. Is the crap signal on the SD channel a function of BHN compressing it? When I was on Dish, I had no PQ issues (unless they moved it to an alternate channel, anyhow). Any ideas?


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Anyone notice that with the new build for the 8300, the output setting can not be changed to 720p. When I go to change from 1080i to 720p the 720 is not saved and the setting returns to 1080.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

FYI for people that have been following the CW issues. Supernatural was actually watchable in HD last night, except for a couple significant signal drop outs, but otherwise leaps and bounds better than in the past.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI for people that have been following the CW issues. Supernatural was actually watchable in HD last night, except for a couple significant signal drop outs, but otherwise leaps and bounds better than in the past.




The engineers at WKCF identified the piece of equipment responsible for the breakups in the first 9 minutes of last weeks episode. The cause is still unknown but the source has been identified.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that with the new build for the 8300, the output setting can not be changed to 720p. When I go to change from 1080i to 720p the 720 is not saved and the setting returns to 1080.



Rick- This is a known issue and is generally the fault of the display. Search this thread for EDID to read the previous discussions.


----------



## Gator1




tekmassa said:


> Today I noticed my cablecard channels 1-99 were showing up as digital. After hearing reports that others were experiencing this, I was happy to see the same. However, the new A&E HD was not in my channel list, so I pulled the CableCard and re-inserted so that it would scan the channels again. Now, I've got A&E HD in my lineup, but channels 1-99 are now back to analog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what triggers this "switch" on the cablecard?
> 
> 
> I have Cablecards in a Tivo S3 and it did add A&E HD but no program guide yet and channels 1-99 are still analog for me.


----------



## jason_j_a

So did Orlando get an update for the 8300 or not? I still see the black L problem so I just assumed nothing has been sent down yet.


----------



## Barry928

Updates are rolled out over a 2 to 3 day period. This one requires a change to the headend software in addition to all the set top boxes so it is taking a little longer.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are you kidding me? They added A&E-HD over ESPN2-HD?
> 
> 
> and BTW yes it is a mirror of A&E-HD. it's just like TNT in HD where they stretch stuff that is not in HD



This was posted on another forum some months ago:


"A&E HD - broadcasting 1080i

A&E will officially launch the HD channel Labor Day Weekend 2006 with a CSI: Miami marathon. AETN executive vice president of distribution David Zagin said that at launch, 65% of A&E's primetime schedule will available in true HD, including new original shows like King of Cars, as well as fresh episodes of returning series Cold Case Files, The First 48, Driving Force, Inked, Dallas SWAT and in 2007, The Sopranos. By 2008, 85% to 90% of its primetime schedule will be HD. Unlike many HD networks, Zagin said that programming on the channel will either be true HD or offer a widescreen format to eliminate the black bars that appear on the screen for shows that aren't presented in the format."


----------



## FlasHBurN

Anyone else notice some garbage popping up at the bottom of their screens on ABC-HD occasionally? It seems to have started happening a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Updates are rolled out over a 2 to 3 day period. This one requires a change to the headend software in addition to all the set top boxes so it is taking a little longer.



So should I take that to mean "no, they haven't started in Orlando yet" or "you just haven't gotten it yet, you should have it in 2-3 days"


----------



## Barry928

You should take that to mean "be patient" everyone will have the update soon.


----------



## wilson_uo

How do i get to the diagnostic mode for the 8300HD box? I mainly would like to see how much space i have left on the HD.


Thanks


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rick- This is a known issue and is generally the fault of the display. Search this thread for EDID to read the previous discussions.



Barry

I don't recall this happening with the previous software but I will check for the previous report.


----------



## Barry928

EDID detection was switched on 2 software upgrades ago when we moved to 1.8.103. EDID detection only works with HDMI or DVI connections. It is possible something was changed in the new software but I don't have any specific info like a copy of the Aptiv release notes to reference.


----------



## tomorrowsretail

Very excited. Haven't lost dolby digital since the update.

Tonight, I was watching TV when the box poped up with a message saying another show was about to record. This is normally when the box would leave dolby digital mode (until I would reset it). Anyways, tonight the message popped up but no beep came out. I just 'cut-out' the audio for 1 sec to get my attention. The amp, etc. still shows dolby digital!. Also, now that I'm thinking about it... there has been a few 'EMERGENCY MESSAGE' popup boxes since the update and never lost DD.


Can we assume (I hate that word - lol) that this has been improved if not fixed?


Has anyone else noticed this as well???


Tim


----------



## Shozbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A question for the community: is SunSports as difficult for you to watch as it is for me? During "normal" broadcast it's bad enough - it looks like it is out of focus. But when they compress the screen to show scores at the bottom, it's absolutely blurry. When SS broadcasts games in HD, the picture is beautiful. So that indicates to me it's probably not a source issue. Is the crap signal on the SD channel a function of BHN compressing it? When I was on Dish, I had no PQ issues (unless they moved it to an alternate channel, anyhow). Any ideas?



Yeah, it is unwatchable. It is by far the worst picture quality of all of the BH channels. I would love to watch Magic games, but I don't due to the hideous pq.


----------



## Shozbot

FYI...


BHN is offering a free preview of CSTV (College Sports TV, i think) today on channel 554. They will be broadcasting the Notre Dame/Air Force game at 4pm and the UCF/Memphis game at 8.


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A question for the community: is SunSports as difficult for you to watch as it is for me? During "normal" broadcast it's bad enough - it looks like it is out of focus. But when they compress the screen to show scores at the bottom, it's absolutely blurry. When SS broadcasts games in HD, the picture is beautiful. So that indicates to me it's probably not a source issue. Is the crap signal on the SD channel a function of BHN compressing it? When I was on Dish, I had no PQ issues (unless they moved it to an alternate channel, anyhow). Any ideas?



I completely agree. I pretty much stopped watching Lightning games because its so unwatchable. When the sports ticker comes on, a players head turns into 3 colored blocks.


I appreciate the 10 HD games we get a year, but I don't understand why the Florida Panthers get 30+ HD games a year. There was even 2 Tam-Fla games last month that Sun Sports recorded in HD for the Miami area, but didn't send it over here.


----------



## JGraczyk

I am using 8300HD from BH and feeding the signal to a Toshiba 42hp66 via component cables. The picture and sound quality are good, but most of the local HD channels (720P & 1080i) display in 4:3 aspect. No adjustment through the BH menu changes the display. The only way to fill the screen is to zoom, which is not satisfactory. The network programs fill the screen.


I called BH service, but they were no help.


Thanks in advance for any advice or guidance.


Jay


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JGraczyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using 8300HD from BH and feeding the signal to a Toshiba 42hp66 via component cables. The picture and sound quality are good, but most of the local HD channels (720P & 1080i) display in 4:3 aspect. No adjustment through the BH menu changes the display. The only way to fill the screen is to zoom, which is not satisfactory. The network programs fill the screen.
> 
> 
> I called BH service, but they were no help.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice or guidance.
> 
> 
> Jay




Try pressing "TV" on your video remote, and then the "video source" button on the bottom left. If you cycle through, I think there is a 4:3 setting there you might be stuck on.


----------



## JGraczyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try pressing "TV" on your video remote, and then the "video source" button on the bottom left. If you cycle through, I think there is a 4:3 setting there you might be stuck on.



Thanks for the answer. I tried your suggestion and went some steps further. The "video source" button on the BH remote does not work.


The BH PVR (SA8300HD) locks out the TV aspect settings. Pushing the TV aspect button on the TV remote results in the on screen message "not available". I have to unplug the PVR (turning it off does not release the lock) to set the TV aspect. There are 5 TV aspect settings, but none of them work when the PVR is on. The aspect settings work with other inputs.


After going through that exercise, I suspect the problem is with the SA8300HD PVR.


My neighbor has the opposite problem She has the same PVR connected by component cable to a new Sony 4:3 digital television. Her TV displays the picture with bars, whether 4:3 or 16:9 aspect. She has to zoom to fill the screen. We have gone through all of the TV and PVR settings to no avail.


----------



## Barry928

The aspect problem is common. You see 4:3 and want to stretch but the display and the cable box both see 1080i so they do not have options to stretch. You have 2 possible solutions. Switch to the analog versions of the channel when you want to stretch or run a s-video cable as a second input to force a 480i source and allow the display to unlock the stretch controls.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EDID detection was switched on 2 software upgrades ago when we moved to 1.8.103. EDID detection only works with HDMI or DVI connections. It is possible something was changed in the new software but I don't have any specific info like a copy of the Aptiv release notes to reference.



Barry,

I have a Samsung HLN57 DLP set. The connection is TV DVI through a switch and DVI to HDMI cable connected to the 8300.


----------



## Barry928

It is strange that you were on a DVI connection thru the last two software upgrades without a EDID problem and then suddenly had one with the 2.5.066 release. Normally I would ask BHN to roll back customers with specific problems to the previous release but I know that is not possible this time since the headend software was changed and no longer supports the 1.8.112 software. I have been asking for a EDID detection ON/OFF switch since the 1.8.103 release but Aptiv is deaf. I have resigned to waiting for MDN to fix problems.


----------



## Barry928

I went back and looked at the posts since the update began. It seems the Melbourne and Deland headends were updated to the new software. I am being fed from the Winter Park headend so my 8300 is still on 1.8.112.


----------



## Sgooter

I've been out of town for over a week and just tuned in last night and tonight to watch some NHL hockey games via the In Demand Center Ice premium pkg. What I have noticed is that on every game on every channel (541 -550), there is no longer a small box display of the time or score of the game in progress. Before I left town last week, all was fine.

Anyone else missing the time & score display on their Center Ice package channels?

I also agree with the earlier posts about the terrible PQ of SunSports basketball and hockey -- some of the worst I have seen.


----------



## bgall

????


----------



## Barry928

Maybe your in zoom mode.


----------



## dfmcki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JGraczyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using 8300HD from BH and feeding the signal to a Toshiba 42hp66 via component cables. The picture and sound quality are good, but most of the local HD channels (720P & 1080i) display in 4:3 aspect. No adjustment through the BH menu changes the display. The only way to fill the screen is to zoom, which is not satisfactory. The network programs fill the screen.
> 
> 
> I called BH service, but they were no help.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice or guidance.
> 
> 
> Jay



Many TV stations that broadcast in HD are often showing programs not shot in HD. They are upconverting these programs to whatever HD format (720p or 1080i) they are broadcasting in. When they do this, they leave the shows in their native 4:3 and I think they are sending them in the letter box format. A good site to look at is titantv.com. This will tell you whether or not the actual TV show itself is shot in HD. If you are getting a show shot in HD it should fill your screen. If you find a way to zoom in during the non-HD shows, make sure you zoom back out when you are viewing true HD shows so you get the best picture possible and take advantage of the wide ascpect ration.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe your in zoom mode.



You're absolutely correct, I was unkowingly in zoom mode, which also means that while I was out of town the aspect ratio settings somehow changed.

The time and score displays are fine now in stretch 4:3 mode.

Thanks much for tip.


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shozbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is unwatchable. It is by far the worst picture quality of all of the BH channels. I would love to watch Magic games, but I don't due to the hideous pq.



The last couple of games were on WBRW. The digital channel was decent picture quality for SD. And the analog channel looked just about as bad as SunSports. So, I'm inclined to believe it's something in how BH is converting the signal. I imagine I'm not the first to complain about this, but I'd like to see a SunSports digital channel - if not HD...


----------



## Barry928

New solution coming on the market to solve handshake and EDID problems. This product is only $199 which is much less than the scalers we currently use to get around the hdmi issues.

http://www.alchemy2.com/site/handshake_store.html


----------



## Barry928

The rest of us will receive the updated BHN software 2.5.066 on 11/14 Tuesday night.


----------



## Marco33

Anyone notice 2 wesh is mapped to channel 11 here in Melbourne?


----------



## Hakemon

Hey, this new update is sweet!


Is anyone else notice the output is slightly brighter, and the component output on the Pace is actually stronger? My 27" HDTV usually had problems with the 720p output from the Pace, and usually ended up losing vertical hold on bright pictures.. now it's PERFECT, no longer having problems...


I say it's a good update.. Though, have to say I was kinda watching X Files, but oh well..


EDIT: After watching it some more, im noticed something I don't like about the new update.. When the seen is dark, i can discoloration on the sides, while the scene is dark.. Like, almost as if it "wants" to draw black sides, but it's not, and it's causing a slight discoloration..


----------



## Barry928

I am doubtful the update changed the analog component output levels or sync. Do you see a totally new menu GUI?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am doubtful the update changed the analog component output levels or sync. Do you see a totally new menu GUI?



No, I don't, but I used an oscilloscope before (when I was curious about the problem), on the luminance channel, and just tried after, and it's slightly stronger (very minimal, but with my HDTV, the effect is noticeable)..


Though, the sides of the screen with the slight discoloration is annoying me.. I noticed it immediately when the box came back from the update..

http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/sides.jpg 


That's what im talking about.. I had to keep hitting channel change to keep the picture black for my camera to see the difference, but it's that noticeable.. But it's there even when tuned into a channel, be it HD or not, the deeper black level sides get super imposed over the video image, causing a slight difference in brightness on the sides (and color too)...


----------



## Barry928

You should have seen a change in the GUI menu structure with the PACE after the update. Are you in Melbourne or the Deland area?


----------



## Kid Red

ARRGGHHHHHHGH!!!! FREAKING DAMN FARGGING GREY BARS!!!!!


I just got off the phone with Brighthouse and they went to grey bars during last night's firmware flash to 'prevent burn in on our customers' TVs'. Freaking morons don't realize how many non CRT HD sets there are!?!? Damn it! Now I will have to look into satellite and make all the damn appointments and damn switchovers and damn installs and deal with the damn compression and separate bills and big deposits and their damn hardware.


I hope everyone here who does not like the grey bars to call Brighthouse and complain. I know some HDTV sets override this, but mine don't unfortunately and I can't stand the grey sidebars on 4:3 material.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should have seen a change in the GUI menu structure with the PACE after the update. Are you in Melbourne or the Deland area?



I'm in Oviedo...


The menu looks exactly the same (minus the new screen resolution menu in Settings).. Matter of fact, some channels lost their logo..


It did boot up, no longer saying Pioneer, it said something else I couldn't pronounce...


Why, is all the graphical elements of the menu supposed to be different? (like looking like the DVR models?)


I have a Pace 550 (i think that's the number)


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ARRGGHHHHHHGH!!!! FREAKING DAMN FARGGING GREY BARS!!!!!
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Brighthouse and they went to grey bars during last night's firmware flash to 'prevent burn in on our customers' TVs'. Freaking morons don't realize how many non CRT HD sets there are!?!? Damn it! Now I will have to look into satellite and make all the damn appointments and damn switchovers and damn installs and deal with the damn compression and separate bills and big deposits and their damn hardware.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone here who does not like the grey bars to call Brighthouse and complain. I know some HDTV sets override this, but mine don't unfortunately and I can't stand the grey sidebars on 4:3 material.



on mine, the pace 550, i was able to stretch out 4:3 channels... I went into Settings, More Settings, Aspect Ratio, told it my TV was 16:9 and to stretch 4:3... (my TV automatically decides which aspect based on resolution anyway, so im fine, as my HDTV is 4:3)


----------



## Kid Red

Hakemon- I know how to stretch, but that's a step back to cover their step back. Stretching destroys the picture and irritates me when I notice the fishbowl affect like when people stand in the center and the camera pans to the right and you watch as their head balloons like in a circus mirror.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hakemon- I know how to stretch, but that's a step back to cover their step back. Stretching destroys the picture and irritates me when I notice the fishbowl affect like when people stand in the center and the camera pans to the right and you watch as their head balloons like in a circus mirror.



mine doesn't do that, mine just does a linear stretch.. if i tell my box i can do 480i, and tell it stretch, it "really" is a 1:1 pixel output (now if stretch is OFF, then it IS stretching to add the bars)


----------



## Kid Red

Ah, maybe I'm so annoyed by TNT and A&E stretching that that fishbowl image is burned into my cranium. A&E HD, what a waste of a channel.


I'll try that stretch, tho it will only serve to mask my anger with Brighthouse over this update. This may be the last straw for cable.


----------



## Hakemon

well, to be honest, i prefered the old firmware, because to change screen settings, i only had to hold down the "#" key.. it seems this firmware only made it harder..


I had to tell my cable box these settings (i can't stand 1080i anymore, on a CRT)

720p

1080i

16:9 TV with 4:3 Content Stretched


That's what I set mine to do...


I actually don't mind the addition of A&E.. I like CSI Miami, and wouldn't mind seeing it in HD almost everyday..


----------



## Kid Red

So, do we no longer have 'pass' resolution? I see that there is a 'dot' before and that can be taken off the selected resolution. So does the mean with no dot that no res is selected and it's being passed?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Oviedo...
> 
> 
> The menu looks exactly the same (minus the new screen resolution menu in Settings).. Matter of fact, some channels lost their logo..
> 
> 
> It did boot up, no longer saying Pioneer, it said something else I couldn't pronounce...
> 
> 
> Why, is all the graphical elements of the menu supposed to be different? (like looking like the DVR models?)
> 
> 
> I have a Pace 550 (i think that's the number)




Pace always had a different menu structure than the SA boxes and this update was supposed to change the PACE to be the same as the SA. I am asking if it looks different. Does the bootup say Aptiv?


----------



## Kid Red

Barry- Menus look the same, same up and down scrolling white and red, little arrows, etc. Just more options, grey side bars and frustration


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pace always had a different menu structure than the SA boxes and this update was supposed to change the PACE to be the same as the SA. I am asking if it looks different. Does the bootup say Aptiv?



Yes, that's the name I couldn't pronounce, Aptiv...


But the menu doesn't have that "metallic" appearance as the SA boxes... (like the ones I see on their commercials)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, do we no longer have 'pass' resolution? I see that there is a 'dot' before and that can be taken off the selected resolution. So does the mean with no dot that no res is selected and it's being passed?



Having all 4 resolutions selected is the same as PASS.


----------



## Hakemon

i really hope that i should see the metalic interface, it looks much nicer than the plain old interface i have been seeing for the past 7 years... (i started on a SA Explorer 2000 in 2000)


----------



## Kid Red

So am I the only one peeved at the grey sidebars??!


----------



## Hakemon

don't feel bad, i got superimposed bars on mine.. (see my screenshot above).. those bars show slightly on the video image, even when stretched...


----------



## Barry928

I don't know anyone who likes the gray side bars. It's probably that not that many people have a PACE so no change was detected. I use my Lumagen to add a black mask on top of the gray bars so I no longer see them on my 8300.


----------



## Kid Red

Hakemon- Weird, black bars shouldn't have color overlapping them. Odd.


Barry- So, the the HD DVR boxes wouldn't have grey bars? Or are you saying some don't have the HD boxes?


----------



## Hakemon

but I see a change.. I am seeing super imposed bars on my image, as if it had 4% opacity (that alone is enough to annoy me, especially when the picture is dark, like a scary movie, then it looks like it's 20% opacity) right over the picture...


frankly, that's enough for me to bring the box back and get an SA box.. but then again, i've heard the SA boxes have this super imposing bars too (from WAY earlier in this thread)


----------



## Barry928

I am saying all SA boxes have gray bars. Only the pre-release version of the PACE had black.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am saying all SA boxes have gray bars. Only the pre-release version of the PACE had black.



well mines bars are always black, always, and still, they are black..


but that's not what im talking about.. here, i made a picture showing what i am talking about.. surely you could see what's wrong with that...


that only happened right after the update, and i noticed it immediately too..


----------



## Kid Red

Well, it wasn't the box that had black bars, Brighthouse made them have black bars, software or signal whatever. I've had black bars for like 3 years now and this morning they were changed over to grey so my LCoS RPTV won't suffer burn in










Which is the better option-Dish or Direct TV? I can't stand the grey bars and I've tried the stretch and it's not distorted but everyone looks fat.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but I see a change.. I am seeing super imposed bars on my image, as if it had 4% opacity (that alone is enough to annoy me, especially when the picture is dark, like a scary movie, then it looks like it's 20% opacity) right over the picture...
> 
> 
> frankly, that's enough for me to bring the box back and get an SA box.. but then again, i've heard the SA boxes have this super imposing bars too (from WAY earlier in this thread)




This is the first serious technical issue I have read that is worthy of a report. Please give all technical details. I have you as PACE550 with Aptiv boot screen via analog component seeing 4% opacity bars on the top and bottom of the screen covering 4:3 programming. You have a 4:3 native display with the aspect settings in what mode? Do you see the overlay bars during HD programming or both SD and HD channels. What scan rates do you have activated?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well mines bars are always black, always, and still, they are black..
> 
> 
> but that's not what im talking about.. here, i made a picture showing what i am talking about.. surely you could see what's wrong with that...
> 
> 
> that only happened right after the update, and i noticed it immediately too..




I never suggested you were not having a problem. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the first serious technical issue I have read that is worthy of a report. Please give all technical details. I have you as PACE550 with Aptiv boot screen via analog component seeing 4% opacity bars on the top and bottom of the screen covering 4:3 programming. You have a 4:3 native display with the aspect settings in what mode? Do you see the overlay bars during HD programming or both SD and HD channels. What scan rates do you have activated?



My TVs aspect settings are automatic, they work as follows:

480i = 4:3

480p = 4:3

720p = 16:9

1080i = 16:9


i see the overlaid bars on any channel, and like in my screenshot, even during the channel changing time...


it also does it in any scanrate i chose, but i chose to use 720p for HD channels, and 480i for SD channels (since my TVs scaler is better than the Paces "bob" scaler)


also, sorry if i seemed a little snappy.. im in school right now, so i got pressure from school and bright house.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, it wasn't the box that had black bars, Brighthouse made them have black bars, software or signal whatever. I've had black bars for like 3 years now and this morning they were changed over to grey so my LCoS RPTV won't suffer burn in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the better option-Dish or Direct TV? I can't stand the grey bars and I've tried the stretch and it's not distorted but everyone looks fat.



Take a breath and think about how much SD programming you really watch. Switching to D* would involve a serious loss of HD resolution with all 1080i HD channels reduced to 1280 x 1088i and bit rates as low as 9mbps. No gray bars on SD but huge visible compression artifacts on HD channels and a two year contract.


----------



## Barry928

Hakemon- I need to know what the aspect settings are in the PACE. 4:3 display with 16:9 as letterbox?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hakemon- I need to know what the aspect settings are in the PACE. 4:3 display with 16:9 as letterbox?



it's a 4:3 display, with the pace boxing thinking it is on a 16:9 TV with 4:3 content stretched..


so that way, when im on a high def channel, my TV will do the work (for my TV to show 16:9, it merely just changes the vertical size of the picture tube), and when on a high def channel, when going to 480i, it will also look perfectly fine..


Actually, as a tech myself, this is what I noticed.. when in 480i and 480p, the Paces graphics no longer go the whole width of the screen.. And this problem seems to be directly related.. If you see my other screenshot here: http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/sides.jpg 


you will the the darker bars on the sides (which are the 4% opacity bars, just making dark, darker), are in position to "brace" the "info" bar right in place...


To me, this looks directly related to that.. I would test the DVI output, but my Apple monitor doesn't work on it (i'll see a picture for a second, then it blacks it out due to the lack of HDCP)


And it's not a letter box problem, look at the attached image on the other post, it's bars on the left and right side of the screen...


----------



## Barry928

Can you change the aspect control to 4:3 in the PACE to see if the side bar problem goes away?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you change the aspect control to 4:3 in the PACE to see if the side bar problem goes away?



i'll have to try that when i get home...


though, i know it's not my display, and i know it's got to do with the Pace (as im sure you know)..


matter of fact, im sure doing that might work.. that will make the Pace's graphics fill the whole width, right? if so, im sure the bars will go away..


So, assuming it does, which im sure it will, what can the problem be still?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take a breath and think about how much SD programming you really watch. Switching to D* would involve a serious loss of HD resolution with all 1080i HD channels reduced to 1280 x 1088i and bit rates as low as 9mbps. No gray bars on SD but huge visible compression artifacts on HD channels and a two year contract.



you know that you just said you'd reduce to a "higher" resolution?









EDIT: Nevermind, didn't catch the lower horizantle pixels, and im sure the vertical pixels is a typo..


but, isn't cable technically satellite? just at the station? with C-band sized dishes?


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take a breath and think about how much SD programming you really watch. Switching to D* would involve a serious loss of HD resolution with all 1080i HD channels reduced to 1280 x 1088i and bit rates as low as 9mbps. No gray bars on SD but huge visible compression artifacts on HD channels and a two year contract.



*sniff* *sniff* still? Damn it! It's more principal, showing my dissatisfaction than anything. Damn it, when will satellite catch up to cable? Good points, unfortunately. And that's the only reason I still have cable.


Any idea when we will get FIOS?


----------



## Barry928

The 1088i is not a typo. It has to do with MPEG compliance and being divisible by 8 or something like that. In order to remove 640 pixels from the horizontal resolution D* had to add 8 pixels to the vertical resolution to get the math right. HD Lite is horrible looking stuff and it makes me upset when D* advertises that they have the highest quality picture.


The FIOS system being provided by Verizon in Tampa sounds like the ideal provider. Huge bandwidth and fiber to the curb with a large selection of channels. The reality is when looking at the SD channels they appear heavily compressed and the digital audio is all over the place with a random mixture of DD 2.0 and 5.1. The set top box FIOS is currently deploying does not have a PASS function so you are forced to choose 1080i or 720p as your fixed scan rate. The analog service for the non set top box TV's is limited to about 10 channels. BHN in Tampa has now switched to all digital service for the SD channels as they prepare to compete directly with Verizon.


----------



## Hakemon

wow, that's crazy stuff about the MPEG.. So my box really is getting 1080i though, right?


And what loss to I get when downscaling 1080i to 720p with the Pace 550? I know it has to deinterlace, and that's what I'm wondering about...


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having all 4 resolutions selected is the same as PASS.



Using the menus I can select all 4 resolutions, however once I hit accept "the yellow A key" it reverts back to 1080i and 480p. Is there any way I can select all 4 resolutions and get the box to accept it.


Also I was on ESPN-HD when I did these settings. The only 720p broadcast I know is coming from ABC-HD right ...


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New solution coming on the market to solve handshake and EDID problems. This product is only $199 which is much less than the scalers we currently use to get around the hdmi issues.
> 
> http://www.alchemy2.com/site/handshake_store.html




Barry,


So do we know if the new update fixes any of these HDMI issues with switching receivers yet? If not do we buy one of these devices and add it between the receiver's HDMI out and TV or does it need to be between the SA 8300's HDMI out and the Receivers HDMI in?


----------



## Hakemon

When I selected them all, all I did was hit the "left" arrow key, and everything was applied..


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> So do we know if the new update fixes any of these HDMI issues with switching receivers yet? If not do we buy one of these devices and add it between the receiver's HDMI out and TV or does it need to be between the SA 8300's HDMI out and the Receivers HDMI in?




If you end up needing a device like this to fix handshake problems it would be inserted between the SA8300 and the AV receiver. Do me a favor and email the company to ask if the device specifically addresses the problem of relaying hdmi through an AVreceiver.


----------



## Kid Red

I have a monoprice HDMI 5x1 switch and I needed to reboot my pace box in order to clear up my handshake problem. At first I had 'your HDTV does not support HDCP..use component'. I rebooted the Pace and all was well. I got scared for a sec there.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fljoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using the menus I can select all 4 resolutions, however once I hit accept "the yellow A key" it reverts back to 1080i and 480p. Is there any way I can select all 4 resolutions and get the box to accept it.
> 
> 
> Also I was on ESPN-HD when I did these settings. The only 720p broadcast I know is coming from ABC-HD right ...



720p sources include ABC, FOX, MYTV, ESPN and I guess A&E.



The resolution supported problem is this EDID issue we have been discussing. The 8300 asks your display what resolutions it supports and turns off the resolutions not supported. The problem is the EDID file in the display is often wrong and as yet no override switch has been provided by Aptiv. This is why we are looking at the Alchemy2 product.


Do you have reason to believe your display supports 720p?


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, I just got home.. Interesting enough, setting the Pace to 4:3 display, and to squeeze 16:9 content, did NOT work.. Even when in 480i on a 480i channel, the 4% opacity bars are actually still there, and the TV guide is still drawn as 16:9 (has black bars on the side)..


----------



## Hakemon

is A&E HD being transmitted at 30fps? I am only seeing 30fps from it, and right now watching the 24fps CSI Miami, looks BAD, it looks like it's skipping because of the 30fps transmission...


EDIT: argh! it keeps on skipping on all channels, as if I am getting a bad signal.. when will Bright House fix the amplifier that's across the street? i have complained about that thing a million times and they still won't touch it (it's been affecting my internet too)..


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I just got home.. Interesting enough, setting the Pace to 4:3 display, and to squeeze 16:9 content, did NOT work.. Even when in 480i on a 480i channel, the 4% opacity bars are actually still there, and the TV guide is still drawn as 16:9 (has black bars on the side)..



I will report this problem to BHN engineering but the fastest fix is going to be swapping the PACE for a SA3250 or SA8300.


Anyone else seeing the 4% side bars with a PACE?


----------



## Kid Red

No, my Pace just has 100% grey side bars


----------



## Barry928

Your video path is hdmi and the problem is showing up on component so that could explain the difference.


----------



## Hakemon

let BHN know that it's very hard to see on a bright image.. but just watching X Files (during dark scenes), looking at the sides you can easily see it..


i can't swap the box anymore.. if BHS starts examining the issue, i'll just wait (my car don't work, and i don't think my father will like it if I keep borrowing his car)


----------



## Hakemon

oh, and here's a pic of the darker side for BHN to examine.. I circled it.. you can easily notice the bars "want" to be there, but aren't... (the same is for the left side, but you can't see it in this photo)


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 720p sources include ABC, FOX, MYTV, ESPN and I guess A&E.
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution supported problem is this EDID issue we have been discussing. The 8300 asks your display what resolutions it supports and turns off the resolutions not supported. The problem is the EDID file in the display is often wrong and as yet no override switch has been provided by Aptiv. This is why we are looking at the Alchemy2 product.
> 
> 
> Do you have reason to believe your display supports 720p?



Yes I do have SONY Plasma TV and it indeed supports 720p.


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I selected them all, all I did was hit the "left" arrow key, and everything was applied..



Hello Hakemon,


Can you please go back to the Menu Settings and verify on the "Output" that all the setting are still intact.


Thanks,

fljoe


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fljoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Hakemon,
> 
> 
> Can you please go back to the Menu Settings and verify on the "Output" that all the setting are still intact.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> fljoe



yep, it's exactly how i left it:

-480i

480p

-720p

1080i


I even selected them all.. Turned off the box, turned it back on, and it still kept them all..


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fljoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Hakemon,
> 
> 
> Can you please go back to the Menu Settings and verify on the "Output" that all the setting are still intact.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> fljoe



Sorry, I should have stated that the EDID issue does not affect component. If you switch to component you can select any resolution you want. If you are under warranty call Sony and tell them you want a service call to update the EDID software in the plasma.


----------



## Hakemon

Barry, is this the new menu GUI you are referring too? Because the TV guide looks the same (i call that the "menu" also)


----------



## Barry928

Yes, I was wondering what BHN meant when they said the PACE software would now match the SA software. It looks like the graphics stayed the same and only the control set changed.


----------



## Hakemon

oh, ok.. cause i was starting to wonder if maybe my box got flashed wrong.. maybe one of these days they will replace the graphics, cause honestly, i can't stand these graphics, and this Pace is probably the most rock-solid cable box I have had in a while...


EDIT: And I'm lucky the VCR Commander option is still there.. Because I actually use that, I built my own VCR commander to use on the box (couldn't find those things, but saw they were simple to build)


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have stated that the EDID issue does not affect component. If you switch to component you can select any resolution you want. If you are under warranty call Sony and tell them you want a service call to update the EDID software in the plasma.



Thanks Barry .... I do not have a warranty on it (TV is more than 2 yrs old).


Everything was great with the Pace box and then BHN decided to screw it up ... wonder why they don't follow "If it ain't broke ... don't fixt it"










Thanks Hakemon for confirming it for me


----------



## Barry928

You and Rick both had an EDID problem after the update. Strange that did not trigger when the 1.8.103 hit. The Alchemy box might fix this problem.


----------



## Hakemon

Oh um, can I still change the closed caption styles, like I could on the old firmware?


I liked having red background and yellow text.. Now I can't do that anymore it seems..


----------



## nissmo

So, what are the changes in the new software update? What are the features?


----------



## rolltide1017

Did the update fix the problem where the 8300 would automatically turn on when it detected an HDMI signal b/c, my box doesn't seem to be turning on by itself anymore?


----------



## jason_j_a

I saw today that my box got the new firmware so I hooked up HDMI thru my Onkyo 674 HDMI switching receiver and to my surprise it works now! Previous firmware wouldn't work because of handshaking issues.


Of course I then learned that the sound over HDMI wasn't working. I switched the sound source to HDMI and it works for about 1 second, then drops out for a second, then works again. This continues on. If I tell my receiver to use optical 1 instead of HDMI for sound it works fine. Is anyone else experiencing drop outs with audio over HDMI?


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for the handshake success post Jason. I will go back through the thread and take notes to pass on to BHN.


----------



## Hakemon

uhh, 1:16am, the picture just totally died.. it was sketchy all day actually (like it was having a bad signal), but right now, it just completely died, all i have now is a black screen...


i mean, i can still go in the guide, the computer on it's running, but the tuner just quit (unless i really lost a signal, but im on the net)


EDIT: Uh, yea, barry, i think you need to report another bug.. I was on channel 36, and when it died, i let it sit there for a bit, and nothing happened, it just sat there dead.. When I tuned to channel 11, it came back again, and now it's back on 36..


So, it did die for no apparent reason..


----------



## Kid Red

Barry, Another thing I've been noticing since the update is handshaking issues. After I got my box to get along with my HDMI switch, going from SD to HD and back, etc, causes major flicker, flashing, resizing and a few seconds later the channel comes in. I hate updates.


----------



## BrandonJF

That's just what we needed - MORE handshaking issues.


I noticed now that when two shows are recording and you go to start one of them that it will not default to the "Resume Playback" option and start you live. Of course, you can just go up and choose "Play from Beginning".


Actually, it defaulted to "Resume Playback" even after it had stopped recording. The resume point was the time I turned the power on.


Not a big deal... just different. At least, I never noticed that before.


----------



## Kid Red

Actually, it's changing every channel that produces the lag, not just between HD and SD. Going from HD to HD also produces the flashing green/red screens and resizing square shapes, etc.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, Another thing I've been noticing since the update is handshaking issues. After I got my box to get along with my HDMI switch, going from SD to HD and back, etc, causes major flicker, flashing, resizing and a few seconds later the channel comes in. I hate updates.



wait, so that isn't just me? im getting that over component..


when changing channels, the middle of the screen goes blank, then the sides, then the screen goes black, then comes back...


here's a video: http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/video.avi 


(no it's not divx, it's MotionJPEG, so don't worry, any computer will play that)


----------



## Kid Red

Hmm, so if component it can't be a handshake issue then? I get about the same, but with color and more flashes, about the same amount of time tho.


----------



## jmystikcfl

No handshaking issues with my Sony 34XBR960 via HDMI. The box doesn't seem to switch off and on with the TV anymore, though. That seemed to be the root of all my problems. Been going with the update for a few days now and not any missed recordings. No black L, no random box reboots. Guess that's a good thing. One thing I did notice is that when you're trying to cancel a scheduled recording, you have do it twice. Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, so if component it can't be a handshake issue then? I get about the same, but with color and more flashes, about the same amount of time tho.



no handshake issue, component is just plain analog, no DDC data...


----------



## Kid Red

Hakemon- So you get it on component, I get it on HDMI.


I also see a faint side bar like you mentioned (I think it was you) I saw it on Sahara this evening. It's barely visible, but it was there for sure.


So, was there anything positive about this freaking update? Barry, what to do? Lightshow changing channels, faded sidebars on HD, grey sidebars on 4:3....


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmystikcfl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> snip. One thing I did notice is that when you're trying to cancel a scheduled recording, you have do it twice. Has anybody else noticed this?



First time it happened to me, I thought I had not hit the button quite right.


----------



## Barry928

You guys should bail on the PACE box. It is not doing well with the update and I think BHN is going to just recall them permanently. Hakemon- you can call and have BHN roll a truck to swap your box for a 3250HD.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys should bail on the PACE box. It is not doing well with the update and I think BHN is going to just recall them permanently. Hakemon- you can call and have BHN roll a truck to swap your box for a 3250HD.



well can't they just go back to the old firmware? I don't like the SA boxes, I literally boycott them... (constant reboots, constant issues with them period...)


EDIT: Nevermind, i'm going to go with the SA boxes, my father will schedule a pickup..


Will they complain about the box being in my bedroom, and not the living room? Also, the cable modem is in my room too (connected on a splitter-------but the splitter IS within spec, and the signal loss is only -2db)....


If the SA boxes have problems too, i'm just gonna cancel cable all together.. I'm not happy with Bright Houses marketing tactics (like, the pop-up questionairs on their commercials, that they already inject into the stream)..


EDIT2: Wasn't the new firmware tested? This sounds soo much like a Microsoft-kind-of-issue. I know the boxes run on *nix, but I mean, this sounds like it just wasn't tested thoroughly, like any new firmware should..


----------



## Barry928

The testing for the PACE box is actually what delayed the entire update. It was pronounced OK but then after release strange problems popped up. BHN cannot back rev this version of the software because the headend hardware was changed. BHN actually delayed release 6 months later than other markets in the U.S. to do additional testing. This is only temporary software until the MDN release has more time to mature and then they will totally replace Aptiv passport sometime in 2007. I am sorry you are having these problems. If you have any problem getting the box swapped for the 3250 thru normal channels let me know.


BHN will not care what room the box is in and the cable modem is supposed to be at -4db if the cable TV signal is 0db.


----------



## Hakemon

im confused about the cable modem...


the splitter outside is -7, -7, and -3db.. The one inside my room is -2, -2db... (the one outside Bright House installed, and said "don't touch!"


When I noticed I was getting constant issues with my modem, I checked outside, and with my Sega Genesis RF out connected to my cable plug (same one the modem is on), and took a TV outside to test which wire was mine.. They had me plugged into -7db.. So I bumped it to the -3db.. While once in a while, i still get a drop out, it's not the modem, but is the TV (like once every 17 minutes)


Should I replace the splitter outside? even though they told me don't touch it?


EDIT: Is the 3250 non-DVR? Also, does it contain that "metallic" interface I want so much? (i know it's picky, but to my eyes, i like gradients, and what I got now, just lacks gradients)


----------



## Barry928

Yes the 3250HD is the non DVR and I believe it has the GUI you want.


My advice would be have the cable tech who brings you the 3250 check the signal levels.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes the 3250HD is the non DVR and I believe it has the GUI you want.
> 
> 
> My advice would be have the cable tech who brings you the 3250 check the signal levels.



well, the thing is, I seriously believe the problem is the coax amplifier across the street.. the neighbors have the same problem with their digital cable..


(also, me, my mother, and one of my friends, all about 12 miles apart, same cable service, have static with the following analog channels (and the static look the same too):


11

68?

70

74


Those seem to be weak on Bright Houses part...)


----------



## Barry928

If you all have weak analog channels that is obvious low signal strength. Call and get it fixed. If the tech hands you some kind of line like "that's just the way it is" then let him know you are going to call back and complain until you get a good signal. Be firm but polite.


Quite often the techs will try adding an amplifier to the end of a cable that has a weak noisy signal. This does not work and it might require the field tech to call in a line tech if the problem is outside. Make sure he does and follow up with notes on your account with the CSR.


----------



## Hakemon

aren't the amplifiers they would try to install, one-way? yea, that wouldn't work...


i have emailed bright house countless times about it, and they say "we need more information", or "we are sorry for taking so long to respond, we'll forward this" (and they never get back), or my favorite (for my internet issues---related to this problem) "we are joining another network right now, so we are having problems", even though I told them this problem is "on-going".. they just don't READ the email, which is sad...


my father has tried to get techs out here before, one was just waving a thing around the TV (this was 4-5 years ago, before we had high def), and he said "oh, you got an RF leak", which was funny, because that coax wire has been in the walls of the house for the whole time the house was built, and when I checked for an RF leak myself with my own equipment, there was NONE... (the wires in the house are VERY thick, stiff as a bone really, and have very good screw-on connectors at the end..


i'll try and call them to get them out and check it, again, but the thing is, half the techs we get don't know anything.. one tech tried to tell me RF had the same quality as S-Video, which is truly stupid... i actually got into an argument with the guy (4 years ago, i was only 15 then, and even I knew that)


----------



## Barry928

I have met some really sharp guys working for BHN but I have also had my share of the clueless techs in my house. I can't predict who will come to your house but the BHN staff guys tend to have more training than the sub-contractors. Use the telephone to contact customer service and get a service call setup explaining you have snowy analog channels and you need your stb replaced with a 3250HD.


BHN uses amplifiers that can pass two way or none of the interactive stuff would work.


----------



## Hakemon

hopefully it's not a contractor, i've literally heard horror stories...


ok, i'll call and get the box replaced.. though, im sure they won't do anything about the snowy analog channels, just like they won't fix the internet (they just give us the run-around, even though i've explained im a certified tech in hardware, and networking---i still get treated like a "notice")..


actually, next weekend on saturday morning, i think i'll drive to BHN's office, and get the box exchanged there (it's "pretty" local for me, about a 14 mile drive to there).. (but still call about the analog picture)


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The testing for the PACE box is actually what delayed the entire update. It was pronounced OK but then after release strange problems popped up. BHN cannot back rev this version of the software because the headend hardware was changed. BHN actually delayed release 6 months later than other markets in the U.S. to do additional testing. This is only temporary software until the MDN release has more time to mature and then they will totally replace Aptiv passport sometime in 2007. I am sorry you are having these problems. If you have any problem getting the box swapped for the 3250 thru normal channels let me know.
> 
> 
> BHN will not care what room the box is in and the cable modem is supposed to be at -4db if the cable TV signal is 0db.



Do we know yet if the MDN software is going to have external SATA support? I would hate to buy a hard drive + enclosure only for it not to work in a few months.


----------



## Barry928

That is a good question about MDN. I will try to dig through the local AVS thread in the area where MDN is currently deployed.


----------



## Barry928

Here is a post from Diana Smith indicating "I think so" on SATA support with MDN.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8670475 


Please remember that the trick play buffer does not work with an external drive attached in the current software.


----------



## Kid Red

Barry- Is the 3250HD DVI or HDMI?


----------



## Barry928

The 3250HD is DVI.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm gonna assume also HDCP, right? (cause i really want to use my Apple LCD on it)


----------



## Kid Red

I guess I'll give them a call, ***** about the grey side bars, flashing color screens and 4% side bars and ask for a new box.


Am I to assume the 3250HD does not exhibit the flashing screens and delay between channel changes?


----------



## jason_j_a

So is anyone else running from the 8300 DVR to a receiver via HDMI? If so is the sound over HDMI working for you? Mine keeps dropping every second or two for a second. My other 8300 DVR runs HDMI straight to the TV and the sound over HDMI works fine there. I assume it's something to do with the receiver in the middle.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a post from Diana Smith indicating "I think so" on SATA support with MDN.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8670475
> 
> 
> Please remember that the trick play buffer does not work with an external drive attached in the current software.



Okay, thanks. The only live TV I watch is stuff that is currently recording, so the trick play buffer wouldn't come into play then, correct?


----------



## JGraczyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is anyone else running from the 8300 DVR to a receiver via HDMI? If so is the sound over HDMI working for you? Mine keeps dropping every second or two for a second. My other 8300 DVR runs HDMI straight to the TV and the sound over HDMI works fine there. I assume it's something to do with the receiver in the middle.



I run optical from the BHN supplied SA8300 to a receiver for the music channels. In the past few weeks, the music is interrupted many times per minute for a second or two. This is not a new problem, but one that has occurred on & off several times over the past two years with BHN digital cable. Help desk and field techs do not know the cause. Must be at the head end.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 3250HD is DVI.



Not that I'm questioning you,. just surprised the SA website fails to mention DVI and only mention analog/component. Seems backwards.


I didn't know BH had 2 HD boxes, I thought it was one for component, the Pace if you wanted DVI connection and the SA DVR had HDMI?


----------



## ddeloach

I have the 3250HD and it is DVI. Very good box.


----------



## Kid Red

Cool, thanks for confirming. I'll give them a call alter to set up that switch.


----------



## allowiches

Two annoyances I have had (so far) with the new software on 8300HD.


1. If you play a show while it is recording and the recording ends while you are still playing, it stops, goes grey for a few seconds, then goes to live TV. You have to resume playback.


2. If you turn off the STB while it is recording, when you go to play the recording it starts at the time you turned off the box if you hit resume playback. That's a weird one. I wasn't sure what it was until I saw it here.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks. The only live TV I watch is stuff that is currently recording, so the trick play buffer wouldn't come into play then, correct?




That is what I understand from reading the posts of others using the SATA external drives. To watch something that is currently recording you would go to LIST and start the playback.


----------



## Hakemon

ok, since im not a phone kinda person, i emailed bright house with their web form, requesting a box replacement, also explaining what went wrong after the Aptiv firmware update..


also, is anyone else missing the channel logos on some channels? like on WB and My65? (non HD channels)


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JGraczyk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I run optical from the BHN supplied SA8300 to a receiver for the music channels. In the past few weeks, the music is interrupted many times per minute for a second or two. This is not a new problem, but one that has occurred on & off several times over the past two years with BHN digital cable. Help desk and field techs do not know the cause. Must be at the head end.




Optical is fine for me.. sound over HDMI is the problem.


----------



## Hakemon

um, barry, is there anyway to get them to do it via email?


i got back from them, but this is what they said: "Thank you for emailing us concerning the difficulties you are experiencing with your cable service. Based on the information you have provided, and the described nature of your issue, it appears that the best resolution would be to have a coaxial cable service call scheduled."


----------



## Hakemon

i also noticed in the email, that my SSN was rejected.. geez, my father set me up with my SSN so I can deal with these things... do they not keep records well or something?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> um, barry, is there anyway to get them to do it via email?



Are you afraid of the phone or going outside?


----------



## Hakemon

im plain afraid of phones.. i don't usually understand the person talking, because my ears can't hear phone quality well..


i have no problem going to the office, which it seems im going to have to do..


i finally got a tech on email to let me know, that while I could setup a cable box swap, i may end up with the PACE again..


and being it seems they already forgot my SSN to ID me (my father set me up with them), my father and I both will have to go out to the office, and set me up AGAIN... and get the box replaced..


Barry, does the PACE and SA use the same power cord? cause I need to know if im to bring the power cord with me too (knowing that sometimes they use a standard connector)


----------



## Kid Red

Hakemon, so we can't ask for the 3250HD? Damn. I wonder if taking the Pace up to the office will get better results than hoping a tech brings out the right box?


----------



## Hakemon

well that's the thing, the tech that responded said that i would have to go the main office to be specific on the box that i want.. (as not all vans are equipped with every model)..


hopefully they won't give me a hard time at the office..


----------



## Bluewave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will report this problem to BHN engineering but the fastest fix is going to be swapping the PACE for a SA3250 or SA8300.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing the 4% side bars with a PACE?



Yes I am, live in Casselberry (Deer Run). My TV is a SONY KV-34XBR910 with the PACE 550 set top box. Recieved the firmware update on 11/15/06. Only notice the 4% side bars when I have the grey screen covering the entire display as I change channels. Don't notice them when receiving a feed, but now assume they are always there. I consider this an affront to my otherwise perfect relationship between the TV and the PACE 550.


Barry, you calibrated my TV in April, thanks for an excellant job well done.


----------



## Hakemon

i am going through hoops with Bright House.. this is freaking ridiculous.. NOW they say they CAN deliver the RIGHT box.. after they just told me they couldn't..


and I verified my fathers ID as he typed in the SSN, NOW it's saying we need to verify again? this is unbelievable.. all that over a cable box THEY screwed up...


if the SA 3250 has problems, we are canceling cable all together and just keeping Road Runner.. ill deal with the OTA stuff...


----------



## Kid Red

Bluewave- I live in Dee Run as well.


Hakemon, BHN, even when they were TW always had different info depending on who you spoke to. You kinda get used to it and expect it when you have to deal with a situation like this. That's why I will probably just swing by their office on 434 rather than wait and hope the tech brings the right box (they didn't the first time my pace box went bad, they brought a non HD box)


----------



## Hakemon

well, i got another email from them, this time they have someone set to be dispatched on tuesday 3-6pm for me... they said they will have the SA 3250HD box with them.. hope they do..


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluewave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I am, live in Casselberry (Deer Run). My TV is a SONY KV-34XBR910 with the PACE 550 set top box. Recieved the firmware update on 11/15/06. Only notice the 4% side bars when I have the grey screen covering the entire display as I change channels. Don't notice them when receiving a feed, but now assume they are always there. I consider this an affront to my otherwise perfect relationship between the TV and the PACE 550.
> 
> 
> Barry, you calibrated my TV in April, thanks for an excellant job well done.



Hi MG, Sorry you got bit by this upgrade. The office phone is ringing off the hook since the software release. Most clients can be fixed with a reboot but some are going to require changing to component. I am sending the report to BHN engineering on Monday.


----------



## FLBuckeye

I got the update the other night. I just noticed that keyword search option is gone from the guide. I used that a lot.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the update the other night. I just noticed that keyword search option is gone from the guide. I used that a lot.




It's still there, you just have to press the 'C' button twice.


Michael


----------



## Kid Red

Black Bars Are Back!! Whooohooooo!!










I think they updated again last night because I had to reboot this morning after waking to a 'HDCP error'.


----------



## Hakemon

since this morning, im still having the 4% bars...


----------



## Kid Red

Hakemon, I'm just so happy the grey bars are gone! (wonder if my nasty email and phone call helped) I don't quite know if what I have it 4% side bars, but on my set it looks as if the side bars are a touch 'lighter' than the rest of the picture. So maybe it's 4% lighter sidebars, is that what you have? I assumed it was darker, but against light backgrounds, you see it, makes the rest of the picture look dirty.


Did you get a 3250HD or a new Pace? I'm going to attempt to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Hakemon

my bars are darker, as the picture somewhere in previous pages show..


they are supposed to be replacing the pace with the 3250HD tuesday..


----------



## twartacus

1 - Any 'NFL Network' rumors going on? - With Thanksgiving a few days away, I would assume that TWC/BHN would make it a point to add that channel for their first live NFL game this Thursday.


2 - A&E-HD - Is ANYTHING on this channel HD? IT looks like CSI may be... but I have not seen anything else. I even taped an epidode of '24' as I was curious, which is stretched. I know the channel is free... but why have a non-HD HD channel?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1 - Any 'NFL Network' rumors going on? - With Thanksgiving a few days away, I would assume that TWC/BHN would make it a point to add that channel for their first live NFL game this Thursday.



I would not assume anything.


This is a big fight over huge money and cables right to offer the channel in a sports tier as opposed to charging all customers.

http://www.nflgetreal.com/ 



Senate NFL antitrust hearing

http://www.tvpredictions.com/specter111406.htm


----------



## Hakemon

does the closed caption work at all on AE HD? It's total crap, completely corrupted text (probably due to the fact im only getting 30fps on the channel, and only half the vertical blank is coming in?)


----------



## Barry928

Do you mean you are only getting 30 fields per second?


Which field is missing?


Does the stb output setting make a difference?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean you are only getting 30 fields per second?
> 
> 
> Which field is missing?
> 
> 
> Does the stb output setting make a difference?



wait, i thought AE was 720p, not 1080i.. anyway, if it is 1080i, how can i tell which field is missing?


the output settings don't make a difference, as I "have" to use the STB's cable decoder (my TV don't allow CC over Component)...


----------



## Barry928

I don't know what is going on with A&E HD. I thought they were 1080i but then my 8300 indicates 720p. The A&E website has no mention of an HD channel so no official specs are available. Send A&E an email asking for technical details including CC.


----------



## Hakemon

here, this is what it does (and most of the time, I see no closed caption)..


all other 720p channels work fine (60fps), and all 1080i channels work fine (60 fields per second) and their CCs work too..


----------



## Gator1

Does anyone that is using a CableCard(s) notice that in the program guide for A&E HD it just says "Regular Schedule". It does not show any programs in the guide. I did have a cable box for a few days when my Tivo Series 3 had a problem and I notice the programs were listed.


On Tivo the program guide comes from Tivo does this sound like a Tivo problem vs a problem with BHN and the CableCards?


----------



## jdemshock

Everyone-

At last we are back to 5.1 audio for ABC-HD. We take the 5.1 feed whenever we are on ABC-HD, so if their programming is stereo, only the left and right front channels will be active, even though Dolby surround is active. We can't switch to the stereo mode on our Dolby encoder in these instances because some network commercials are actually produced in 5.1 and we don't want to miss the dialogue channel in those cases. (Especially in sporting events.)


We are also up-converting our local stereo to 5.1 by utilizing an Octimax system. Your comments on this are appreciated.


Thanks for everyone's patience.


John Demshock

Director of Engineering WFTV and WRDQ
[email protected]


----------



## Hakemon

This "Octimax" sounds a lot like Dolby Pro Logic..


----------



## Barry928

John,


Thanks for taking the time to post in the thread directly. I think it should be the ABC network responsibility to switch the digital audio flags back and forth between 2.0 and 5.1 as the source changes. CBS seems to handle this with no problem. No dialog in the center channel during 2.0 programming is distracting so I revert to the analog audio from the cable box to generate Dolby Pro logic. If the viewer switches away from the digital audio to work around the incorrect flag then the point of presenting a 5.1 advertisement by staying in 5.1 full time is lost.


----------



## jstrauser

Doesn't look to be in HD (letterboxed and centered) and the audio has a lot of echo.


Anyone else seeing this too?


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post in the thread directly. I think it should be the ABC network responsibility to switch the digital audio flags back and forth between 2.0 and 5.1 as the source changes. CBS seems to handle this with no problem. No dialog in the center channel during 2.0 programming is distracting so I revert to the analog audio from the cable box to generate Dolby Pro logic. If the viewer switches away from the digital audio to work around the incorrect flag then the point of presenting a 5.1 advertisement by staying in 5.1 full time is lost.



I wholeheartedly agree with you here Barry! ABC's national feed needs to be responsible for making the switch. 2.0 programming without a center channel is unbearable and I will also switch out of the digital feed to get Pro Logic.


I also just sent an e-mail directly to him expressing some concern over poor audio I noticed last night with Desperate Housewives and Brothers & Sisters. I want to know when they actually brought this new system online. If it was up last night... there were issues. The LFE channel was all over the place... way too much I had to turn my sub off! Also what appeared to be a mixing problem, the dialogue track way lower volume wise compared to the music and background... appears not to be a mixing problem as it occureed on both shows. Seems like there is a balancing problem with L & R channel being to high compared to C.


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't look to be in HD (letterboxed and centered) and the audio has a lot of echo.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this too?




Looks like the usual someone was asleep at the switch again! WESH is notorious for doing that... looks like it took them a while to get it corrected.


----------



## captaincl

On a more positive note... I have recently caught up reading the pages and pages of complaining about things. I just wanted to say thanks to BHN for the software upgrade. I have nothing but good things to say about it for me. It's fixed alot of the issues of the old version. My cable box no longer goes into a turn on/off frenzy when my TV turns off now (I use HDMI on a Sony 34XBR960). I am one of the people that the HDMI actually works with the cable box. Probably because Sony makes a superior TV... and I definitly got what I paid for quality wise for it. Sure the double confirmation to delete shows is a little annoying... but I guess better to be safe than sorry. The DD5.1 switching off has been fixed... yeah! The DVR scheduled recording list now keeps the shows you cancel listed... I didn't like that at first... but now I do. My only complaint is that the time to deletion estimate isn't all the accurate. "About a Day" etc... doesn't really help. I need to know how many hours remain if recorded in HD and SD. If it would list that... it would be nice. It deleted one of my shows that said "about a day" off to make room... it never even went to the "less than a day".


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Anybody else having horrible picture and audio problems tonight? Every few seconds I get a quick pixelization and audio glitch. And then sometimes it will run for minutes without a problem. I'm seeing this on both a 8300 and a 8300HD. On normal analog cable everything seems fine.


I've been out of town for several days, so maybe it started with the new software download? Anybody else seeing this?


(I rebooted a few times. Not sure what else I should try. Also, FYI, I'm in Tuskawilla.)


----------



## jglashower

Im not having horrible picture and audio, but my box keeps rebooting itself!!! Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else having horrible picture and audio problems tonight? Every few seconds I get a quick pixelization and audio glitch. And then sometimes it will run for minutes without a problem. I'm seeing this on both a 8300 and a 8300HD. On normal analog cable everything seems fine.
> 
> 
> I've been out of town for several days, so maybe it started with the new software download? Anybody else seeing this?
> 
> 
> (I rebooted a few times. Not sure what else I should try. Also, FYI, I'm in Tuskawilla.)



I'm not seeing this problem... seems like a signal dropout... maybe check your diag screen for your signal strength?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing this problem... seems like a signal dropout... maybe check your diag screen for your signal strength?



OK, I can check that. Sorry for being too lame to search this thread for the answer, but what buttons do I press to enter the diag screen? And what value is good for signal strength?


BTW, I just remembered that I had internet issues earlier today. The cable LED on the cable modem would occasionally turn off, sometimes all the LEDs would flash, and then everything would start working again.


Definitely sounds like a signal problem.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I can check that. Sorry for being too lame to search this thread for the answer, but what buttons do I press to enter the diag screen? And what value is good for signal strength?
> 
> 
> BTW, I just remembered that I had internet issues earlier today. The cable LED on the cable modem would occasionally turn off, sometimes all the LEDs would flash, and then everything would start working again.
> 
> 
> Definitely sounds like a signal problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Yep that's a signal problem... to get the diag screen... press and hold "exit" and "select" on your actual cable box, not the remote. Hold until you see the words diag. Then release and press again and you will enter diag mode. Just channel up or down to exit. Pay attention to the -dmbv numbers.


----------



## bluejay

I have the Pace HD box. Since the upgrade, I am getting copy protection - abort recording messages on my Panasonic DVD recorder which is connected to the Pace via th S-video. Is anyone else seeing the same thing? Does anyone know whether I would see the same with a SA HD box instead? FYI - AMC was the channel.


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep that's a signal problem... to get the diag screen... press and hold "exit" and "select" on your actual cable box, not the remote. Hold until you see the words diag. Then release and press again and you will enter diag mode. Just channel up or down to exit. Pay attention to the -dmbv numbers.



What is a "good" signal level on this screen? I have -11 and -13 on the two tuners of my SA 8300HD.


Are there any other hidden menus besides this one? Anything with settings changes?


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's still there, you just have to press the 'C' button twice.
> 
> 
> Michael



Thanks, I would have never figured that out.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jglashower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im not having horrible picture and audio, but my box keeps rebooting itself!!! Anyone else having this issue?



Sunday night my box rebooted about six times. I was recording something on 1303 HDNet Movies. I don't think we have ever watched an entire movie on that channel without it freezing at some point and you have to change channels and go back to free it up. While recording a movie on 1303 we were trying to watch other recorded shows and it would freeze the box and then eventually reboot. I ended up stopping the recording and deleting all the fragments that it had tried to record.


----------



## FLBuckeye

I had free premium channels all weekend and as of tonight it was still going. This is the first free weekend that they have included HBO HD and Showtime HD. My 8300 is looking bloated - I don't think it can hold much more.


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is a "good" signal level on this screen? I have -11 and -13 on the two tuners of my SA 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Are there any other hidden menus besides this one? Anything with settings changes?



There are no setting you can change... good signal is around 0. -11 and -13 is very bad... you should see your cable modem cutting out at that bad of signal loss. I used to have signals that bad... they had to come out and replace some splitters that had gone bad.


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are no setting you can change... good signal is around 0. -11 and -13 is very bad... you should see your cable modem cutting out at that bad of signal loss. I used to have signals that bad... they had to come out and replace some splitters that had gone bad.



But I don't have any cable modem cut-outs at all and everything seems to be working / looking fine. Any other symptoms to look for?


I have the line from outside coming into a tap (with the tap end going to cable modem) and the line going to a 2-way splitter. One split feeds the SA HD8300, and the other splitter feeds the rest of the house for basic cable. Any other possible ways to wire it and have less signal loss?


----------



## Hakemon

how do I enter the diagnostic screen on the Pace 550? I tried the Exit and Select, but it wouldn't work...


----------



## gregereio

Hi All,

It is snowing in my house. At least on my SA8300. I am not sure what has happened but it keeps showing the snow screen when changing channels and then today did it when turned on. It has never done that until recently so I am not sure what is causing it. Any suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks

Gregg


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I'm getting frequent video and audio glitches with two different 8300s (one is non-HD) so I checked my signal strength. I'm confused about the results. Everything seems to be fine.


Tuner 1: 747.000 MHz 15 dBmV

Tuner 2: 117 MHz

FDC: 75.500 MHz 11 dBmV

RDC: 26.000 MHz 25 dBmV

QAM Corr: 19411/11272/812

QAM BER: 3.296x10-5

Main Tap: 1.000000

QAM SNR: 35

FDC Corr: 6/0/38798

FDC BER: 2.4x10-9

RDC Retrans: 0

Range Deley: 631 uSec

Return Path: 23 ms. (23 av) 0/36 lost


I was told to look out for negative dBmV, but all mine are positive. But tuner2 doesn't even list a signal strength. Is that normal? The BERs seem pretty small, but what's normal?


I guess I'll call BHN today, but I'd like to understand what I'm seeing so I can make sure they fix the right thing.


Thanks.


[Edit: WOW! I read some other threads that said my dBmV should be close to 0 or even slightly negative. But I'm +15! BTW, I have a BHN-installed amp to improve signal strength throughout the rest of the house. Everything seemed to work for for about a week with this amp installed.]


----------



## Barry928

Here is a link to the original signal levels post.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7278208 


I normally see BER sitting near 0 and SNR around 35. You see 2 sets of numbers representing the 2 tuners. Different channels can show different levels. A good visual check is to look for snow on the few remaining analog channels. I sent the report to BHN engineering yesterday noting all the software upgrade issues reported in this thread.


I am going off the grid for the Holiday at my brothers farm in Charlotte, NC. with no internet. (He just bought his first DVD player for $49) My hand is already shaking a little. Hopefully my blackberry will have internet access.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Thanks, Barry.


So my BER is a just a little high and the SNR is good. Any idea why the second tuner has no signal strength? And is there an issue with the signal strength being too high?


I checked some of the analog channels (I assume channel 004 is considered analog?) and the picture is pretty good (no snow), but I'm still getting the same audio drop outs and video corruption.


Have fun in NC. My mom in Asheville got snow flurries yesterday.


----------



## Hakemon

so, last week i scheduled an appointment for today to have the cable box replaced.. last night i was out, and i noticed Bright House Networks called the phone, but didn't leave a message...


does that all of a sudden mean they canceled? don't they always leave a message? they better call saying they are on route, otherwise i am very pissed (because they could have atleast left a message)


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, cable guy was just here...


He said the 3250's are having the same problem as the Pace 550s, including 4% transparent bars, and skinny TV guide menus... (he had to service them today)..


We also discovered some of my outages of internet and skipping TV.. some idiot who wired the splitter outisde the house connected the TV and modem to the -7dB, and not the -3dB..


so, im gonna stick with the 550 for now.. he said they are aware of the problem, but they ARE going to be issuing NEW Pace boxes (not 550, some new non-DVR model)...


This should be interesting..


EDIT: Oh, and for SDTV channels, he was able to remove the 4% transparent bar bug.. He lied to the box, and told it the TV is 4:3, and 16:9 content be "letter boxed".. As long as both channels are in "normal" (when using the # button on the remote), it will actually look normal, and the bars are gone..


interesting trick.. glad he knew what to do..


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the original signal levels post.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7278208
> 
> 
> I normally see BER sitting near 0 and SNR around 35. You see 2 sets of numbers representing the 2 tuners. Different channels can show different levels. A good visual check is to look for snow on the few remaining analog channels. I sent the report to BHN engineering yesterday noting all the software upgrade issues reported in this thread.
> 
> 
> I am going off the grid for the Holiday at my brothers farm in Charlotte, NC. with no internet. (He just bought his first DVD player for $49) My hand is already shaking a little. Hopefully my blackberry will have internet access.



OK here is the weirdness, I was able to get my base signal level (the level on the tuner lines) to a higher level by removing some splits and/or adding a bi-directional amplifier, but that didn't seem to matter. The key number is the QAM SNR number, which on most channels is in that 31-35 range but in the digital HBO channels (627 Mhz) I am hovering at 27 or 26 and getting picture break-up.


Any ideas?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

How are you able to measure SNR on a per-channel basis? Does the diag screen display the info for the last used channel, or something like that?


----------



## jstrauser

Yes it displays the info for the two current "tuned" channels.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Thanks.


BTW, assuming you have an 8300HD, do you see a signal strength for both tuner 1 and tuner 2? I only have a dBmV value for tuner 1.


----------



## jstrauser

Yes I see signal for both tuners. Make sure you are able to to tune two channels (use the PIP or SWAP functions on the remote) and then try.


----------



## rich21

Interesting, Since HBO & Showtime HD are free at the moment I've noticed the breakups on those two channels are way worse than any other HD channel.


----------



## Hakemon

woah, those channels are free right now? sweet!


how long is this gonna last, cause right now not-so-good things are on, and i wanna watch with GOOD things on.


----------



## jstrauser

From:

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...w/default.aspx 


FREE Preview


From Nov. 18, 2006 to Nov. 26, 2006 Bright House Networks will be offering a FREE Preview of the following Movie Channels, HD Pack Channels, Sports Pack Channels and Spanish Channels. This preview is available to all Digital Cable customers. Don't have Digital Cable? Order Online today to enjoy the FREE Preview.


Movie Channels:


HBO, Channels 236 Â- 242 & 244-250; Cinemax, Channels 251 Â- 258; Showtime, Channels 260 Â- 270; The Movie Channel, Channels 271 Â- 274; Encore, Channels 276 Â- 286; and Starz!, Channels 288 Â- 297.


HD Pack Channels:


HBO HD, Channel 1243; Showtime HD, Channel 1260; INHD, Channel 1300; INHD2, Channel 1301; Universal HD, Channel 1304 and ESPN HD, Channel 1329.


Sports Pack Channels:


The Tennis Channel, Channel 551; NBA TV, Channel 552; FUEL TV, Channel 553 and CSTV, Channel 554.


Spanish Channels:


Telemundo, Channel 601; GalavisiÃ³n, Channel 602; Infinito, Channel 604; Caracol, Channel 605; Canal SUR, Channel 606; MUN2, Channel 607; MTV tr3s, Channel 608; CNN EspaÃ±ol, Channel 609; Canal 24 Horas, Channel 610; Discovery en EspaÃ±ol, Channel 611; Fox Sports en EspaÃ±ol, Channel 613; TVE Internacional, Channel 614; Cine Latino, Channel 615; Grandes Documentales, Channel 616; UtilÃ*sima, Channel 617; Toon Disney, Channel 618; MÃºsica Urbana, Channel 642; Salsa Y Merengue, Channel 643; Rock en EspaÃ±ol, Channel 644, Pop Latino, Channel 645 and Mexicana, Channel 646.



Please be aware that some of the programs carried on these channels and available to view during this preview may be rated ÂRÂ or ÂTV-MA.Â If you wish, you may use Parental Control to block these channels during the preview. Go to Parental Control or to Answers on Demand located on Channel 100.


----------



## jstrauser

Regarding my signal issues - on another tech forum someone suggested that they need to come out to "balance my line."


Don't know what that means - but I'm calling BHN today to request service since many of my HBO channels (I actually subscribe to HBO) are unwatchable. The HD channels (majority of my viewing) are fine.


----------



## Kid Red

Hakemon- So, for the new replacements, do you need to call and ask for one? Or will they call everyone with a Pace?


My bars were grey again yesterday, so I rebooted again and they are back to being black. Whew.


----------



## Hakemon

You'll have to call to get a new box.. Though, the cable guy "said" that the 3250's do the same...


(i really don't get how black bars give burn-in.. Makes no sense, because NOTHING is there..)


----------



## LouK

The black bars "use" less pixels so therefore the rest of the picture uses more. That uneven use is what causes the burn in. Sort of the reverse of what you were thinking. If you go to a fully black picture you would see the two dark bars at the side of the picture after a while. The sixty percent grey approximates the average of the rest of the picture thus wearing the pixels at the same rate. Of course I am simplifying the above, but you get the idea.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I have a question about OTA in Orlando. I realize that this is a BHN forum, but I couldn't find an AVS forum dealing with OTA. Sorry for the spam.


My TV's autoscan has found channel 11.3, which seems to be identical to 2.1 (NBC). It also found 11.4 which is a weather-only channel for NBC. I expected to find an equivalent weather channel at 2.x, but it's not there. Or at least my TV didn't find it. I have a Sony KDS-70XBR2 with a built-in TV Guide. This listing shows 2.0 and 2.1, but nothing at 11.x.


I'm very confused. Anybody got any ideas? Thanks, and Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## avNeophyte

Happy - Sounds like channel 2 is having problems with their PSIP data again. Seems to be a common problem for them.

Here is the Orlando OTA thread.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting frequent video and audio glitches with two different 8300s (one is non-HD), as well as getting broadband dropouts.



Update: I spoke with the BHN service techs yesterday and today, and it looks like this is a neighborhood problem. Then said something about an cut connection that they couldn't find. So if you're around Wicklow (5th tee) in Tuskawilla and you're experiencing these problems, hang tight. They're working on it, and are trying to send out another maintenance guy today.


BTW, cable is mostly unwatchable so I've switched to OTA for football. Perfect signal but no DVR. It's maybe a stupid question, but if I fed the OTA signal into the 8300 would it understand the signal and be able to record it?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The black bars "use" less pixels so therefore the rest of the picture uses more. That uneven use is what causes the burn in. Sort of the reverse of what you were thinking. If you go to a fully black picture you would see the two dark bars at the side of the picture after a while. The sixty percent grey approximates the average of the rest of the picture thus wearing the pixels at the same rate. Of course I am simplifying the above, but you get the idea.



But I have a CRT.. a constant grey bar would cause a burn-in...


----------



## LouK

Nope, it would not, it causes even wear. Plasmas are just a whole lot of tiny CRTs, and CRT do have pixels (use a magnifying glass and you'll see them). If there was a pattern you would see the pattern, but as it is plain and approximates your screen, it will not. I know this is not intuitive, but it works. The LCD people are the only ones who do not need to worry about burnin.


----------



## Hakemon

well when my 4:3 CRT HDTV is in 16:9 mode, it is IMPOSSIBLE to but grey on the top and bottom of the screen..


The "gun" isn't even painting there...


and i know a CRT has pixels, on the shadow mask...


And I "really" wouldn't call a Plasma a CRT.. It's no way the same.. Doesn't have an electron gun, doesn't have a shadow mask, etc...


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The LCD people are the only ones who do not need to worry about burnin.



DLP does not suffer from burn in as well.


----------



## rich21

Neither does LCOS


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well when my 4:3 CRT HDTV is in 16:9 mode, it is IMPOSSIBLE to but grey on the top and bottom of the screen..
> 
> 
> The "gun" isn't even painting there...
> 
> 
> and i know a CRT has pixels, on the shadow mask...
> 
> 
> And I "really" wouldn't call a Plasma a CRT.. It's no way the same.. Doesn't have an electron gun, doesn't have a shadow mask, etc...




Well, on a plasma, each pixel is a tube, very similar to a CRT (Cathode Ray Tube), but miniaturized and only capable of one color when fired, but the principle is the same. The grey area you ae seing is a mask the the manuafurer put on the inside of the CRT (and goes all around the tube) to shiel EMF emmitions.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, on a plasma, each pixel is a tube...



Like lots of little internets? Cool...


Sorry, someone had to say it.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, on a plasma, each pixel is a tube, very similar to a CRT (Cathode Ray Tube), but miniaturized and only capable of one color when fired, but the principle is the same. The grey area you ae seing is a mask the the manuafurer put on the inside of the CRT (and goes all around the tube) to shiel EMF emmitions.



I really doubt it's to sheid EMF emissions.. If that's the case then Sony wouldn't have made the Trinitron, which doesn't use a mask, but an aperture grille..


And the Shadow mask doesn't go all around the tube, that's just silly.. I would know, I love smashing dead CRTs to salvage parts (after the tube has already been proven to be dead----no longer vacuum tight)


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really doubt it's to sheid EMF emissions.. If that's the case then Sony wouldn't have made the Trinitron, which doesn't use a mask, but an aperture grille..
> 
> 
> And the Shadow mask doesn't go all around the tube, that's just silly.. I would know, I love smashing dead CRTs to salvage parts (after the tube has already been proven to be dead----no longer vacuum tight)



Nope, but Sony and others have shielding in other places. It was originally developed for Computers (well before PCs) where EMF was more than just a health factor. The original IBM terminals for the 360 series placed the coating on the tube and in the plastic case. Inside it was just the CRT and one other vacuum tube. Otherwise it was mostly air. CRTs before that had a coating, but I don't know what that was for. It chaged in the seventies and became manditory because of European, then US regualations (in the eighties).


----------



## Cuneiform

Hakemon,


Perhaps I can clarify the "burn in" phenomenon somewhat for you. When a service provider like BrightHouse forces a gray screen surround area, they are trying to generate a video drive level that approximates the average drive level for the active area of the screen. This is an effort to prevent uneven drive for direct emission screens such as Plasma, CRT, and perhaps in the future, Organic Light Emitting Diode displays. In general, direct emission devices such as those mentioned above degrade in efficiency when driven at high levels for long periods of time. In contrast, light valve devices such as the DLP. LCD, LCOS, LCD projection, etc. typically do not significantly degrade even when driven to maximum white levels.


As a specific example, let's assume a 3:4 aspect ratio CRT rear projection HDTV compatible monitor. When a standard definition image is displayed, the entire screen is usually completely filled with time-varying pixels having average drive levels that are approximately "gray". When a 16:9 HDTV image is displayed, the inactive areas at the top and bottom of the screen must take on some, hopefully, perceptually pleasing value. Many people prefer this value to be "black". Unfortunately, for direct emission devices such as the CRT, black can induce the "burn-in" effect. How? well, if one were to watch a lot of HDTV, especially if the display is tweaked to a high output level, the black areas would not be driven very hard at all, but the active strip running horizontally across the screen WOULD be driven hard and the phosphors would, over time, degrade in the bright, highly driven region. Now what happens if you view a standard definition image that fills the entire screen? The central region that has been degraded by the high drive level of the 16:9 image is observably dimmer than the areas at the top and bottom of the screen that are now more efficient because they have NOT been degraded by long-term, high drive levels. You can see that even though the gray bars may be esthetically unpalatable, they serve to "even-out" the drive levels over the entire screen to minimize the burn-in. That is, the time-average of the active, changing pixels in the center of the screen is about equal to the static, gray level drive of the bars. Hope this helps clarify the origin of "burn-in".


----------



## Hakemon

even if the electron gun isn't painting there? when my 4:3 CRT shows 16:9 content, it's vertical size is resized, so litterally nothing is showed there, as the gun don't even go that high and that low...


because of that, I can't put any "greys" there anyway...


----------



## Cuneiform

Hakemon,


If your 16:9 image has been zoomed or remapped to fill the entire 4:3 screen, then burn-in shouldn't, in general, be a problem for you. The only significant exception would be programming that had a persistent, static image structure present such as a logo or crawl boundary, especially if those images contained either very bright or very dark areas that could cause differential phosphor aging over time. Even standard definition programming that contains black bars occasionally (sometimes called "letter box" format) should not present significant burn-in problems unless that type of programming is habitually viewed. (Please excuse slightly off-topic reply)


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Over the last few days I've gotten snow about a dozen times when changing channels on the 8300HD from a 480i source to a 720p/1080i source. Less often I also get the audio and video turning on and off about once a second. But mostly it's snow. But most of the time, everything works just fine.


The only way to fix it up is to turn off the 8300HD or TV. I think I might have fixed it once by changing channels, but typically this doesn't work. This seems to point toward an HDMI handshake problem, right? I only started seeing this problem in the last few days. Is this a known issue with a recent code drop?


----------



## JH2003

New 8300 HD software problem???


When I watch sports in SD, I "stretch" to image to fill the wide screen. When I switch to a HD game I had to reset the STB "stretch" to normal using the # key. With the new software, I "stretch" the SD game as usual and when I switch to a HD game, it converts to normal widescreen. But when I return to the SD game it is not "stretched" and when I hit the # key to "stretch" it, it says it IS in "stretch" mode, which it isn't. Cycling thru the normal, zoom and stretch modes returns the picture to the "stretch" mode. Not a major issue, but strange that it is different.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New 8300 HD software problem???
> 
> 
> When I watch sports in SD, I "stretch" to image to fill the wide screen. When I switch to a HD game I had to reset the STB "stretch" to normal using the # key. With the new software, I "stretch" the SD game as usual and when I switch to a HD game, it converts to normal widescreen. But when I return to the SD game it is not "stretched" and when I hit the # key to "stretch" it, it says it IS in "stretch" mode, which it isn't. Cycling thru the normal, zoom and stretch modes returns the picture to the "stretch" mode. Not a major issue, but strange that it is different.



Can you let your TV worry about it?


I can set my TV for a default zoom for a 4:3 and a different zoom for a widescreen. So I set the SA8300HD to allow 480i, 720p and 1080i, and when the TV detects 480i, it automatically resizes to "Wide Zoom", and when it detects 720p or 1080i, it doesn't perform any zooming.


This is nice, because the TV's "wide zoom" looks very good, much more realistic than the short and fat STRETCH that comes out of the box.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Is it me, or is BHN starting to seriously overcompress their SD channels?


I always used to show my DirecTV loving friends how AWESOME my Standard Def picture was compared to theirs. Some even thought SD channels were HD at times.


Well now, in my opinion, BHN is getting as bad, worse on some channels in terms of over compression.


The pay/premium channels still look great, but others are pretty bad.


WESH SD Ch 2 looks horrible, washed out colors, almost unwatchable. Ch 3 Fox is not much better.


Other digital channels are way over compressed. Fast motion scenes are showing serious bit starving and macroblocking like you see when watching HD channels at lower bit rates. The picture quality is getting poorer. Lots of compression artifacts are present.


Has anyone noticed a PQ degredation over the past few months?


I don't watch many channels, but I notice serious overcompression on VH1C and Noggin and others. You can obviously see a big difference between HBO and these channels.


Others aren't too bad. ESPN2 is still acceptable, and it seems, maybe it's in my head, but ESPN2 looks a little better than ESPN.


For the first time since BHN went all-digital, I have had to adjust my TV to turn down contrast and turn sharpness way down, and turn on picture filtering and just try to make a soft, detail free picture that is pleasing to the eye because the unaltered picture is almost unwatchable. I haven't had to do this since the days of snowy analog channels.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fljoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using the menus I can select all 4 resolutions, however once I hit accept "the yellow A key" it reverts back to 1080i and 480p. Is there any way I can select all 4 resolutions and get the box to accept it.
> 
> 
> Also I was on ESPN-HD when I did these settings. The only 720p broadcast I know is coming from ABC-HD right ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 720p sources include ABC, FOX, MYTV, ESPN and I guess A&E.
> 
> 
> The resolution supported problem is this EDID issue we have been discussing. The 8300 asks your display what resolutions it supports and turns off the resolutions not supported. The problem is the EDID file in the display is often wrong and as yet no override switch has been provided by Aptiv. This is why we are looking at the Alchemy2 product.
> 
> 
> Do you have reason to believe your display supports 720p?



I too just noticed over the holidays that the new firmware upgrade from a couple weeks ago inhibits me from choosing which output formats I can set. The 8300HD will only allow me to select 1080i as the output format -- even though my sammy dlp has a native resolution of 720p. Initially, when I went into the STB menu the only resolution selected was 720p. I then tried to re-add 1080i and 480i, but no matter what I did the only format the menu selected was 1080i.










so, I guess my 3 year old dlp has the EDID issue as well. I can notice a slight degradation in picture quality when viewing 720p broadcast content (ABC,FOX,ESPN) -- the picture is noticebly "softer". I guess it's from the double conversion that's taking place -- broadcast 720p -> STB -> 1080i -> dlp input -> 720p -> dlp output.


Barry, from a later post you mention that the EDID issue doesn't matter if viewing over component, is that correct? I'm currently using HDMI out of the STB and a DVI converter into my sammy. If I can manage to dig into the back of the dlp and connect using component to one of the other inputs on the sammy can I then set my output formats on the STB while using component and then switch back to HDMI/DVI and all will be well again?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it me, or is BHN starting to seriously overcompress their SD channels?



I noticed horrible picture quality on SD channels over the holiday weekend - especially on WESH. The picture was very out of focus, and the color was inaccurate and over-saturated. The other channels seemed bad as well, including ESPN, but I didn't really go through them all to see if all channels had this problem. I couldn't determine if I had just gotten used to HD channels or whether the picture was actually worse. I tend to think the latter since my daughter also noticed how bad WESH was on her small 21" TV. Both TVs have 8300s, however it seems that analog cable also looked worse than usual.


And maybe it's unrelated, but Sunday night football on WESH switched to 4:3 for part of the broadcast. They could be having equipment problems.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too just noticed over the holidays that the new firmware upgrade from a couple weeks ago inhibits me from choosing which output formats I can set. The 8300HD will only allow me to select 1080i as the output format -- even though my sammy dlp has a native resolution of 720p. Initially, when I went into the STB menu the only resolution selected was 720p. I then tried to re-add 1080i and 480i, but no matter what I did the only format the menu selected was 1080i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, I guess my 3 year old dlp has the EDID issue as well. I can notice a slight degradation in picture quality when viewing 720p broadcast content (ABC,FOX,ESPN) -- the picture is noticebly "softer". I guess it's from the double conversion that's taking place -- broadcast 720p -> STB -> 1080i -> dlp input -> 720p -> dlp output.
> 
> 
> Barry, from a later post you mention that the EDID issue doesn't matter if viewing over component, is that correct? I'm currently using HDMI out of the STB and a DVI converter into my sammy. If I can manage to dig into the back of the dlp and connect using component to one of the other inputs on the sammy can I then set my output formats on the STB while using component and then switch back to HDMI/DVI and all will be well again?



If you switch to component then you can select all resolutions but if you go back to hdmi then the 8300 will again read the EDID file in the Samsung and shut off the resolutions the Samsung says it does not support. I left a phone message at the Alchemy2 company this morning asking for a status on the EDID/Handshake correction device.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too just noticed over the holidays that the new firmware upgrade from a couple weeks ago inhibits me from choosing which output formats I can set. The 8300HD will only allow me to select 1080i as the output format -- even though my sammy dlp has a native resolution of 720p. Initially, when I went into the STB menu the only resolution selected was 720p. I then tried to re-add 1080i and 480i, but no matter what I did the only format the menu selected was 1080i.



That's odd. I checked my settings over the weekend and I still have all four options available and checked. And my TV reports that it sees 480i, 720p and 1080i signals.


----------



## Barry928

Were your scan rates limited before and now they all work?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Were your scan rates limited before and now they all work?



Sorry for not being clear. I've always received all scan rates. I was just pointing out to the OP that I wasn't seeing the problem he was seeing.


----------



## Barry928

The EDID problem is unique to every display. You could have 5 different Sony displays all from the same year hooked to a 8300 and half could have the EDID problem. The EDID file is written for each display model independantly based on its supported scan rates and native resolution.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The EDID problem is unique to every display. You could have 5 different Sony displays all from the same year hooked to a 8300 and half could have the EDID problem. The EDID file is written for each display model independantly based on its supported scan rates and native resolution.



Just in case you're keeping track of which TV has which EDID file, I have a Sony KDS-70XBR2. Apparently it accepts 480i, 720p, 1080i and 1080p. It may support others, but those are the only ones I've tried.


EDIT: OK, I haven't actually tried 1080p, but supposedly it's supported.


----------



## Barry928

There are 2 different items. The scan rates the manufacture intended to support and the scan rates the EDID file actually reports to the source. I really feel for the guys who have a 720p native display and 720p in not one of the supported EDID resolutions. All we need is a manual override EDID ON/OFF switch in the 8300 menus.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you let your TV worry about it?
> 
> 
> I can set my TV for a default zoom for a 4:3 and a different zoom for a widescreen. So I set the SA8300HD to allow 480i, 720p and 1080i, and when the TV detects 480i, it automatically resizes to "Wide Zoom", and when it detects 720p or 1080i, it doesn't perform any zooming.
> 
> 
> This is nice, because the TV's "wide zoom" looks very good, much more realistic than the short and fat STRETCH that comes out of the box.



I appreciate the suggestion. I set the 8300 HD output to 720p a few months ago at Barry's suggestion when I was get many lockups when switching from ESPN HD and have not changed. I will try your suggestion to see if my Sony will respond as you suggest. The Sony manual does not make this operation very clear. Thanks for the sugestion.


----------



## MikeO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it me, or is BHN starting to seriously overcompress their SD channels?
> 
> 
> I always used to show my DirecTV loving friends how AWESOME my Standard Def picture was compared to theirs. Some even thought SD channels were HD at times.
> 
> 
> Well now, in my opinion, BHN is getting as bad, worse on some channels in terms of over compression.
> 
> 
> The pay/premium channels still look great, but others are pretty bad.
> 
> 
> WESH SD Ch 2 looks horrible, washed out colors, almost unwatchable. Ch 3 Fox is not much better.
> 
> 
> Other digital channels are way over compressed. Fast motion scenes are showing serious bit starving and macroblocking like you see when watching HD channels at lower bit rates. The picture quality is getting poorer. Lots of compression artifacts are present.
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed a PQ degredation over the past few months?
> 
> 
> I don't watch many channels, but I notice serious overcompression on VH1C and Noggin and others. You can obviously see a big difference between HBO and these channels.
> 
> 
> Others aren't too bad. ESPN2 is still acceptable, and it seems, maybe it's in my head, but ESPN2 looks a little better than ESPN.



I totally agree! SCFI and FX are the two channels I watch outside of the HD realm.. I can't believe how horrible the quality is.. Dark, over compressed.



m


----------



## barrygordon

Well it seems to be neighborhood dependent. Sci-Fi on my cable is very good, FX is just about unwatchable. Could it be frequency dependent and badly tuned amps along the cable line?


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you switch to component then you can select all resolutions but if you go back to hdmi then the 8300 will again read the EDID file in the Samsung and shut off the resolutions the Samsung says it does not support. I left a phone message at the Alchemy2 company this morning asking for a status on the EDID/Handshake correction device.



yeh, I figured the switcharoo with the inputs would be too easy a fix and you confirmed it.







going back to component is not an option -- HDMI/DVI to a fixed pixel digital display is stunning when everything is working right. I switched to DVI when I got the Pace 550 a while back and that one step alone virtually eliminated the "clay face" effect witnessed over component.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I really feel for the guys who have a 720p native display and 720p is not one of the supported EDID resolutions ....



tell me about it! aaahhhhh!!!! thanks for your support and hopefully the s/w gurus will come up with a solution soon .... there has got to be a lot of people out there in the same boat as me, but something tells me the "average" (i.e. non AVSForum member) HD viewer would have no clue they aren't seeing the best possible picture that they could if the EDID issue was a non-issue.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I totally agree! SCFI and FX are the two channels I watch outside of the HD realm.. I can't believe how horrible the quality is.. Dark, over compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> m



Now even the secondary pay channels are getting bad. I watched a boxing match on HBO2 last night. Every time someone threw a punch they got a blocky and pixelated. There were black compression artifacts all around each fighter.


It looked real bad.


My Sony has a lot of option built into the TV. I was able to "Fake" the picture to look acceptable. In the DRC palette, I set clarity to about 75/100 and reality to only about 30/100, then I turned picture sharpness way down to around 30/100, and I turned on the picture noise filters to HIGH.


This was able to HIDE most of the artifacts, and made for a nice soft looking picture, but not a whole lot of detail...



Honestly, the TVs in my house that have analog cable on quality coax with short runs now look better than the digital channels....


So much for the amazing clarity of digital television.....


----------



## Hakemon

i just hope that one of these days, the digital channels be replaced with the HD ones, if you have an HD box.


for example, I hate having to go to 1xxx to watch TNT, and most of the time, I find myself just going to 11...


and my FX: on the digital channel, it's EXTREMELY dark... and even on analog, FX has a flickering green line (also there in digital) sometimes.. it's ANNOYING..


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I totally agree! SCFI and FX are the two channels I watch outside of the HD realm.. I can't believe how horrible the quality is.. Dark, over compressed.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FX is just about unwatchable.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and my FX: on the digital channel, it's EXTREMELY dark...



This post from September explains why the signal quality on FX is so poor.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you switch to component then you can select all resolutions but if you go back to hdmi then the 8300 will again read the EDID file in the Samsung and shut off the resolutions the Samsung says it does not support. I left a phone message at the Alchemy2 company this morning asking for a status on the EDID/Handshake correction device.



I emailed Alchemy weeks ago when you asked me to, never got any sort of response. Needless to say that turned me off since they would so obviously ignore customer interest like that.


----------



## Hakemon

i emailed AE about their closed caption on the AE HD, and the resolution, they NEVER got back to me either..


----------



## Hakemon

um, is Disney, and the other Nick channel in the 100's analog? I'm getting analog interference lines moving up the screen..


It "looks" like digital though, I see compression...


----------



## avNeophyte

Could it be a ground loop?


----------



## Barry928

I just talked to Alchemy. Jason you will be getting a reply email today. They sounded like a good company and understood the technology deeply. They are working out the licensing issues with hdmi and should be shipping after CES.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avNeophyte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could it be a ground loop?



on my Component cable? don't know.. i would imagine the ground on one of those cables would be working (since they all begin and meet at the same place)


im using that extremely long Component cable BHN gave me..


I have shorter ones, but in high res, it gets blurry horizontally..


----------



## Barry928

Wouldn't a ground loop be on all the channels?


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a ground loop be on all the channels?



Yeah, I would think so.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a ground loop be on all the channels?



well the interference is quite small.. VERY hard to see, but the thought of it being there annoys the crap out of me..


I pushed the TV guide up, and it is infact there, so it's on the component cable end of things.. only thing, which one is it? the luma, Pr, or Pb?


----------



## Barry928

Check the obvious stuff first. Is the component cable laying next to a power cord? If you move the component cable around does the hum bar change? Make sure the cable box and the display are plugged into the same circuit. If none of that works and the component cable is tested as good then you may have a ground potential difference between the coax and the AC ground.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just talked to Alchemy. Jason you will be getting a reply email today. They sounded like a good company and understood the technology deeply. They are working out the licensing issues with hdmi and should be shipping after CES.




Thanks Barry, Peter did reply to my email today; however he really didn't provide any details of what his device can and can't do. Basically he said the device isn't ready for primetime until maybe next year.


----------



## Barry928

Alchemy told me the R&D is done and they are just waiting for the hdmi licensing negotiations. The way the product description reads the device will provide the HDCP source with a stable handshake and a EDID file which indicates all possible resolutions supported. They also say the hdmi signal will be re-timed to help with long cable runs.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check the obvious stuff first. Is the component cable laying next to a power cord? If you move the component cable around does the hum bar change? Make sure the cable box and the display are plugged into the same circuit. If none of that works and the component cable is tested as good then you may have a ground potential difference between the coax and the AC ground.



i just checked, it's near the AC cord to the TV, and moving the AC cord of the TV didn't help a bit..


which ground are we talking about? these devices aren't 3-pronged..


----------



## Barry928

The coax is supposed to be grounded outside at your utility and your AV components are grounded at your power strip. None of the AV devices are three pronged?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The coax is supposed to be grounded outside at your utility and your AV components are grounded at your power strip. None of the AV devices are three pronged?



yea, THAT is grounded, the coax, i can see the hardened wire outside..


my TV is two pronged, and my Pace 550 is two pronged.. my stereo system is even two pronged..


----------



## Barry928

The way I understand two prong is the AV component chassis is bonded to the neutral so you could still have a hum bar. Make sure the ground is good for the coax outside. Then hook up the DVD player with the same component cables to see if the hum bar is gone.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The way I understand two prong is the AV component chassis is bonded to the neutral so you could still have a hum bar. Make sure the ground is good for the coax outside. Then hook up the DVD player with the same component cables to see if the hum bar is gone.



hooked up my DVD player, the lines were still there.. tried my xbox (which has monster cables built into it), and it had the lines too...


this is very interesting:


Component 1 Input on TV: A lot of lines

Component 2 Input on TV: Not so much lines..


----------



## Barry928

unplug the coax while your watching the lines on the DVD player and see if anything changes.


----------



## Hakemon

the coax isn't plugged into the TV, that's going into the Pace..


my TVs coax plug isn't used (as it's NTSC only)


I think it's only interfering with the Luma inputs, because it doe it even on a white screen..


----------



## Barry928

The coax is providing a ground to the cable box. I need you to eliminate this connection to test.


----------



## Hakemon

right, but if I disconnect the cable box from the TV, and connect only the DVD player, shouldn't that be the same from disconnecting the coax?


(i will disconnect the coax on next commercial)


----------



## Barry928

Are the lines a single hum bar or lots of little diagonal lines.


----------



## Hakemon

just disconnected coax.. still interference..


i think my HDTV is just crap.. it was only $330


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the lines a single hum bar or lots of little diagonal lines.



give me a second to make an example in photoshop...


----------



## Hakemon

here's what it looks like.. they don't look THAT dark (i just did that so it can be easier to see), and they move quite fast, i think, upwards...


----------



## Barry928

Don't feel bad I have seen this type of interference on expensive Mits and Pioneer RPTV. It was usually a bad solder joint on the input board allowing stray RF to ingress.


----------



## Hakemon

hmm, maybe this is the perfect excuse to take apart my HDTV.. i'd like to see what the scaler chip looks like.. (i already voided my warranty by begging the company to give me the service menu code) LOL


----------



## Barry928

The scaler chip is square and black and costs $3. Don't bother. I wonder if you could instead locate the source of the interference unless it is the display itself causing the stray RF.


----------



## Hakemon

you sure they are $3? i just looked in my TV, and it has a blue heatsync on it.. if it needs a heatsync (and blue?!), it's gotta cost more than that..


don't think it's the display itself.. if the TV is showing a blue screen from no incoming source, it's perfectly clean..


----------



## Barry928

I'll bet the heat sink costs them more than the chip. If you want to eliminate suspects fast hook your tv and DVD player to a UPS and then shut off the main breakers in the house.


----------



## Hakemon

that would be hard to do.. you mean turn off the whole power to the house, or my room? impossible, i run a domain network server in my room, if that goes down, i'll be in trouble, cause it takes the phone down too..


i don't have a UPS either (i wish i did though)


----------



## Barry928

I was just looking at some discount UPS. They are factory refurbs and overstock from APC.

https://www.apcc.com/promo/index.cfm? 


enter key code

Q267X


----------



## Hakemon

ouch, 59.49 is very tempting, but i seriously can't spend any money on it... (im almost in debt)


just a thought, do you have one? maybe i can borrow it?


----------



## Barry928

The only one I have right now is backing up my theater until the generator kicks in. I am shopping for second one to back up the internet and computers. I have one that needs new fuses soldered into the internal circuit board you could borrow if you want to repair it.


----------



## Hakemon

do you have the fuse? if not, what type of fuse?


soldering is my specialty, i'd be glad to do that... (ask my Sega Genesis/CD/32X







those things have been modified sooooo many times )


----------



## Barry928

Cool, I have the fuses somewhere or I can go back to skycraft and buy 2 more. I'll send you a PM when I track down the pieces.


----------



## Hakemon

alright, sounds like a plan







thanks


----------



## the64gto

OFF TOPIC....somehow my links got messed up with this forum (and other AVS forums that I monitor) and I want to resave it such that when I view, it goes to the first unread message. I believe the ending had something like = new post??? Currently is listed as : http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=140&pp=30 TIA


----------



## Barry928

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4&goto=newpost


----------



## the64gto

Thank You Sir!!!! For some reason, when I selected the link that I have been using for years...it suddenly screwed up by opening 70 - 100 tabs on my browser (Firefox) Weird TX...


----------



## property33

Thought I'd ask this again (others have in past few months) since I've missed a couple recent games. Any idea WHEN BHN/Central Florida will get NFL network? Jim


----------



## property33

Check out this article from the Tampa Tribune http://www.tbo.com/news/nationworld/MGBU3JG46VE.html 


I know darn well if we had competition, other then satellite (barf), the bills would be cheaper, the deals more plentiful and the technical problems we all post about-less frequent.


I've got 4 boxes, one being an HD DVR, all the movie channels and RR premium. Monthly bill is $199, including all the fees/taxes. This is obscene.


My 2 cent rant, after I got the bill today & read this article.


Jim


----------



## Hakemon

and what's worse, they don't let us use our own cable boxes.. i asked the cable guy that day, he agreed we should be allowed to use our own boxes, but they dont..


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and what's worse, they don't let us use our own cable boxes.. i asked the cable guy that day, he agreed we should be allowed to use our own boxes, but they dont..



Are you sure about that? So they won't rent cable cards? I thought there was a law saying that they had to rent cable cards to work with 3rd party boxes, like the TiVo3. Wouldn't that be considered a cable box?


----------



## Hakemon

I have my own Explorer 2100, that runs on the same software (well, Pioneer, not Aptiv), and they won't allow it to be used..


----------



## toddb1

Just upgraded from a Pace to an 8300. Unfortunately, I can't get Dolby 5.1 from the 8300 when using the optical out. There is no HDMI involved so that's not the problem. When I go into "Advanced Settings", my choices are Dolby and two channel. Two channel works fine through the receiver, but I get no sound when the setting is Dolby.


Swapping out the Pace for the 8300 was the only change to the configuration and all was well (Dolby) with the Pace. Any thoughts or assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Barry928

We have helped two clients with the same 5.1 issue this week and both times rebooting the 8300 fixed the problem.


----------



## rich21

I had the problem last week, worked one day and not the next. Rebooting was the only answer.


----------



## Hakemon

i just gotta ask, whatever happened to the old cable boxes, that had square remotes, had a 2 digit LED display, and had buttons on the TOP, and had a nice wood-grain finish?


those things NEVER had these kinda problems, LOL


----------



## toddb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have helped two clients with the same 5.1 issue this week and both times rebooting the 8300 fixed the problem.



Rebooted three times, no luck. Thanks for trying.


Also tried Digital Coax/rebooted and that was also unsuccessful.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my own Explorer 2100, that runs on the same software (well, Pioneer, not Aptiv), and they won't allow it to be used..



Interesting. Have you verified whether it actually works? Once they left my house I would have conveniently forgotten their silly little rules.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just gotta ask, whatever happened to the old cable boxes, that had square remotes, had a 2 digit LED display, and had buttons on the TOP, and had a nice wood-grain finish?
> 
> 
> those things NEVER had these kinda problems, LOL



You had a remote! I remember back in my day we had a big brown box with a long slidey-thing on the front to select the channel. And of course it was on a real long cable, perfect for tripping over. We could lay it on top of the TV, but it was an uphill walk between the TV and couch - uphill both ways!










Stupid story: I went to an engineering school in upstate New York. We had a big ol' black-and-white console TV. When the cable guy came out to hook it up we made it clear that we were real excited that our TV was going to be in color once cable was installed. He stared at us for seeming minutes trying to figure out how to explain to us rocket scientists that our TV would still be black-and-white. It was priceless. All we could say was, "Are you sure"? I'm sure he was quite disgusted at us.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I've reported this issue a few times over the last few weeks. It seems to go away but then comes back. Yestererday it was back.


I'm watching something on an SD channel. I then change directly to an HD channel. The picture and sound comes in great, but then both repeatedly flick off for a fraction of a second. This occurs between a few times a second to once every few seconds. The TV is unwatchable. And one day a few weekends ago instead of videl and audio problem, I got snow.


It seems that switching back to an SD channel and then HD the problem often goes away. But sometimes I have to turn off the box. And sometimes that doesn't even work - I have to switch off the TV. The fix isn't repeatable and usually devolves to me freaking out and furiously mashing buttons.


Anybody else having this problem? What do you do to make it go away? I'm using HDMI and haven't tried switching to component (against the better advice of folks on this board







).


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You had a remote! I remember back in my day we had a big brown box with a long slidey-thing on the front to select the channel. And of course it was on a real long cable, perfect for tripping over. We could lay it on top of the TV, but it was an uphill walk between the TV and couch - uphill both ways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid story: I went to an engineering school in upstate New York. We had a big ol' black-and-white console TV. When the cable guy came out to hook it up we made it clear that we were real excited that our TV was going to be in color once cable was installed. He stared at us for seeming minutes trying to figure out how to explain to us rocket scientists that our TV would still be black-and-white. It was priceless. All we could say was, "Are you sure"? I'm sure he was quite disgusted at us.



Here is another stupid fact. In a recent survey new HDTV owners reported that only 50% actually use an HD source. Of those 50% who do NOT have an HD source HALF think they are watching HD. This is the challenge for the people who read this forum. Educate your family, friends, neighbors, and co-workers.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching something on an SD channel. I then change directly to an HD channel. The picture and sound comes in great, but then both repeatedly flick off for a fraction of a second. This occurs between a few times a second to once every few seconds. The TV is unwatchable. And one day a few weekends ago instead of videl and audio problem, I got snow.
> 
> 
> Anybody else having this problem? What do you do to make it go away? I'm using HDMI and haven't tried switching to component (against the better advice of folks on this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Try facing west and cursing hollywood when this happens.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is another stupid fact. In a recent survey new HDTV owners reported that only 50% actually use an HD source. Of those 50% who do NOT have an HD source HALF think they are watching HD. This is the challenge for the people who read this forum. Educate your family, friends, neighbors, and co-workers.



Yeah, I love going to a friend's house to see their new HDTV running in stretched SD mode. They barely comprehend that there is an HD transmissions standard. At a minimum stick a coat hanger on the back of the TV and try to get an OTA signal, people! Egads...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try facing west and cursing hollywood when this happens.



And of course this only happens when someone comes into the house to see my "great new HDTV". I switch to some whacky, hi-def animal-eats-animal show on DiscoveryHD/INHD/etc and the only response I get is "why does the TV keep flicking on and off?". Damn.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And of course this only happens when someone comes into the house to see my "great new HDTV". I switch to some whacky, hi-def animal-eats-animal show on DiscoveryHD/INHD/etc and the only response I get is "why does the TV keep flicking on and off?". Damn.



Switch the cable box into 1080i only mode before your guests arrive.


----------



## Hakemon

ehh, i get a dropout 720p on mine.. related? (or am i misunderstanding)..


on my Pace 550, if im watching TV, in 720p, and the picture gets all white with some text or a commercial logo, the picture starts bouncing up and down like it's on drugs, then the TV goes blank, and all I see is "Component 2 - DETECTING", then it comes back with the picture...


don't know if its the TV or the cable box.. but it only does it in 720p.


----------



## Barry928

That is a local ad being inserted by BHN at 480i forcing the cable box to change resolutions mid stream from 720p to 480i. This has been discussed in this thread before if you want to search. I have reported this to BHN engineering and they are trying to get the sales guys to change it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Switch the cable box into 1080i only mode before your guests arrive.



Hmm. That reminds me that I need to see which upconverts better - the Sony XBR2 or the SA8300HD. Anybody do this test? I'd rather the Sony do better simply because I paid a lot for it







, but letting the SA8300HD do it would certainly eliminate the 1-2 second delay when changing channels. And maybe even this annoying glitch problem.


----------



## Barry928

No question an XBR2 would do a better job. The other work around is to use the guide instead of channel surfing to minimize the scan rate changes.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a local ad being inserted by BHN at 480i forcing the cable box to change resolutions mid stream from 720p to 480i. This has been discussed in this thread before if you want to search. I have reported this to BHN engineering and they are trying to get the sales guys to change it.



nope, i've checked.. it's a 720p commercial. it remains in 720p, but for some reason, if the picture is too bright (even during TV shows), the TV can't seem to clamp onto the 720p sync..


----------



## Barry928

Do you own a hammer?


----------



## Hakemon

i hope your not suggesting what i think your suggesting, LOL


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i hope your not suggesting what i think your suggesting, LOL



Think how good it would feel. Maybe the classic brick or for a fitting compliment the cable box itself.


----------



## Hakemon

nah, i'll keep my TV in one piece







after visiting stores with CRT HDTVs, mines the clearest i've seen (or the best in focus i should say)...


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And of course this only happens when someone comes into the house to see my "great new HDTV". I switch to some whacky, hi-def animal-eats-animal show on DiscoveryHD/INHD/etc and the only response I get is "why does the TV keep flicking on and off?". Damn.



Mine started doing this today, very friggin annoying. I always change channels from the guide and today it seems that every now and again it gets into some state where it flickers on and off. Changing channels and back sometimes fixes.


I'm new to brighthouse HD, does everyone else also experience video and audio stuttering frequently on the high def channels?


----------



## gregereio

CALLING BARRY! is there any fix coming soon for the SNOW problem when switching between resolutions? Cycling through inputs is getting old. What did the new software accomplish? Nothing seems better and now this... HELP

Gregg


----------



## Barry928

I have noticed 2 improvements with the software upgrade. One is the ability for the hdmi to be routed through an AV receiver without failing HDCP handshake. Two is the Dolby digital audio appears to be staying in 5.1 mode without having to toggle the digital audio menu daily.


That said there have been a large number of people who were doing fine under 1.8.112 that are now having issues of varying degrees with handshakes, edid resolution detection or audio decoding. My opinion is the 2.5.066 update did more harm than good. Some work arounds are switching to component, shutting off all resolutions except 1080i or purchasing a scaler or Alchemy2 device when they become available.


----------



## barrygordon

(The other Barry) I agree with Barry928. Since the upgrade to 2.5.066 The audio issues are gone, and the setting of DD stays without reboots or any such nonsense.


Neither of my two main 8300's have rebooted since the upgrade. They both feed a scaler (DVDO VP50) and swapping the inputs as I surf around (The scaler takes in 4 HDMI sources) has no effect on the DVR's. With the prior software (1.8.112) there was a high probablility that a DVR would reboot when HDMI inputs were switched.


As I have stated many times before I believe that the setting for audio output (HDMI vs DD) merely decide what the control algorithm is, and that all three audio outputs (HDMI, Toslink, Coaxial) are always the same. That is my experience. I currently feed a PJ which has no audio, and take the audio from the DVR ToSlink outputs directly to my Audio processor. I have also taken it from the VP50 where it is broken out from the HDMI cable and provided on Toslink and coaxial outputs.


----------



## obie_fl

Here is another one I missed until recently since I rarely watch SDTV in my HT. I can no longer get any HDMI audio on the SDTV channels unless I disable 480i and 480P. I know this used to work. There are some general HDMI bandwidth issues with high resolution audio (DVD-A) where you have to enable 720P or 1080i but this is simple stereo or DD bitstreams. Anyone else notice this?


My Anthem has never really had any issues with the 8300 before.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I have stated many times before I believe that the setting for audio output (HDMI vs DD) merely decide what the control algorithm is, and that all three audio outputs (HDMI, Toslink, Coaxial) are always the same. That is my experience. I currently feed a PJ which has no audio, and take the audio from the DVR ToSlink outputs directly to my Audio processor. I have also taken it from the VP50 where it is broken out from the HDMI cable and provided on Toslink and coaxial outputs.



I get no sound out of the 8300 HDMI if I choose anything other then HDMI. My Anthem D2 always worked well with the 8300 except now I have the above HDMI audio problem with the SDTV channels.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stupid story: I went to an engineering school in upstate New York. We had a big ol' black-and-white console TV. When the cable guy came out to hook it up we made it clear that we were real excited that our TV was going to be in color once cable was installed. He stared at us for seeming minutes trying to figure out how to explain to us rocket scientists that our TV would still be black-and-white. It was priceless. All we could say was, "Are you sure"? I'm sure he was quite disgusted at us.




I'm sure your "engineering school" thanks you for not giving out their name.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed 2 improvements with the software upgrade. One is the ability for the hdmi to be routed through an AV receiver without failing HDCP handshake. Two is the Dolby digital audio appears to be staying in 5.1 mode without having to toggle the digital audio menu daily.
> 
> 
> That said there have been a large number of people who were doing fine under 1.8.112 that are now having issues of varying degrees with handshakes, edid resolution detection or audio decoding. My opinion is the 2.5.066 update did more harm than good. Some work arounds are switching to component, shutting off all resolutions except 1080i or purchasing a scaler or Alchemy2 device when they become available.




Don't forget the black "L" bug. I haven't seen this problem anymore. Has anyone else?


I'll agree that the new upgrade has fixed my HDMI via Receiver problems, but I soon encountered a new problem where the screen flickers for 2-3 minutes after I first turn on the TV. I'm not sure if this is the same problem being talked about above because it's not happening during commercials. It would seem to work itself out and work fine all night, but the next day when I turned on the TV it would start all over again. It got so annoying that I went back to using component again. The DD 5.1 issue does appear to be gone for good.


My other Panasonic plasma uses HDMI directly to the TV and it never has any problems.


----------



## rich21

And so far the box has not rebooted itself since the update.


I have noticed if I watch something whilst it's recording then the box starts recording a show which comes on after the one I'm watching (the same channel) I get kicked out of the recorded show I'm watching and back to the tuner. Really annoying.


I also see problems with the program guide if I change channels from HD to SD while in the guide.


Do they actually test the software before its released ??


----------



## Barry928

Good point the black "L" is now fixed.


Funny story about the black "L". I was at the customers house for an ISF calibration and as he is showing me the way to his Sony he is telling me how he originally bought a crappy Samsung but the damn thing was defective always starting up with a big "L" shaped black box on the screen. " I told those people at circuit city they could come and pick up that piece of crap." he said.


I nearly bit my tongue off keeping quiet and I had to wonder how many sets were returned to the store with a black L problem.


Rich-I don't think much testing was done because this release required the headend to be changed which was not possible until after the deployment. The problem you described being kicked out of a recorded show has been reported in the national thread. I think that is a serious bug. I also experienced the guide weirdness this weekend. If you have the guide open and the scan rate changes like when BHN inserts a local ad the graphics drop out until you scroll around inside the guide to force a refresh.


----------



## rich21

That is why is important to have a development setup to install on 1st before moving to the production system. Common software practice.


----------



## Barry928

The development setup was the Deland and Melbourne headend.


----------



## Hakemon

what's the black L? im not familiar with this..


off-topic: what does the 8300's in New Port Richie use? i visited my grandparents there, and geez, it looked like the 8300 was running on Windows 3.1. The interface was, horrible, it was nothing but "lines"... I didn't see anything familiar, besides the remote...


----------



## Barry928

THe black L was only visible to the hdmi users.


----------



## gregereio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THe black L was only visible to the hdmi users.




Hi Barry,

When you did the calabration on my set (for the rest of you I am not the samsung owner) would this hold for the other inputs like component? Do any of the calabration fixes work under the other picture modes (lpf issue etc)


Would my box look as good on Component as on HDMI? This may help My problem with the snow if I change but I dont want to sacrifice quality. Do you think they will fix the snow issue or is it just sony and this box?


Let me know your thoughts this is killing me.

Thanks Gregg


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what's the black L? im not familiar with this..
> 
> 
> off-topic: what does the 8300's in New Port Richie use? i visited my grandparents there, and geez, it looked like the 8300 was running on Windows 3.1. The interface was, horrible, it was nothing but "lines"... I didn't see anything familiar, besides the remote...



Scientific Atlanta's SARA most likely as it and Aptiv's Passport Echo (the one BHN uses here) are the only two software programs compatible with the 8300 series boxes.


----------



## Barry928

Hi Gregg,


Go ahead and and switch to component. Your grayscale is global across all of your inputs. You will need to carefully select all the user mode settings from the notes I sent after your calibration. You should be enjoying your display not feeling annoyed at the handshake flashes.


I don't know when the next software upgrade will occur but I can predict some of you will get better and some of you will get worse. I look forward to testing the Alchemy2 box. I think some people here will find it worth the $200 to have no EDID or HDCP problems.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scientific Atlanta's SARA most likely as it and Aptiv's Passport Echo (the one BHN uses here) are the only two software programs compatible with the 8300 series boxes.



it must have been SARA, cause it definitely wasn't Passport.. it looked very ugly..


also, I noticed all his channels were coming in on it as analog (below 99).. is that normal? I thought everywhere it was all digital now (unless not in New Port Richie)


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THe black L was only visible to the hdmi users.




That's not true, I saw the black L problem using component on one TV and HDMI on the other.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it must have been SARA, cause it definitely wasn't Passport.. it looked very ugly..
> 
> 
> also, I noticed all his channels were coming in on it as analog (below 99).. is that normal? I thought everywhere it was all digital now (unless not in New Port Richie)




Some Comcast users around Orlando also have the 8300 and their menu's look like crap too. Are you sure the TV you were watching had Brighthouse?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's not true, I saw the black L problem using component on one TV and HDMI on the other.



That's interesting. I could never get the L to show up on component. Oh well. It's gone and good riddance.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I got the "#" key bug someone talked about a few pages back.


I was on a HD channel, screwing around pressing # to switch between normal, zoom, and stretch modes. Anyway, I put it back to normal and flipped to an SD channel...


Uh Oh...


The Stretch was now the size or normal, and normal is this super skinny picture that barely fills 2/3rds of the screen.


After about an hour of switching between zooms, allowing and disallowing every combination of scan rates, trying every possible optin in the settings menu. I could not fix this.


SO, time to unplug the box and tv and force a boot up....


Still have the problem....


So now, when I watch SD. I have to take the super skinny picture and have the SA8300HD stretch it (which really is now nomral sized with sidebars), then I have to have my TV stretch it once again in order to fill the screen without sidebars.


Strange bug there.


Luckily, the SA8300HD is smart enough to not stretch a HD channel, so I think I am OK.


Previously, before this bug, I had everythign come out of the box in NORMAL, and let my tv automatically detect SD/HD and zoom accordingly.


----------



## obie_fl

Can't anyone else confirm or deny that HDMI audio no longer works with the 480i or 480P resolutions?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the "#" key bug someone talked about a few pages back.
> 
> 
> I was on a HD channel, screwing around pressing # to switch between normal, zoom, and stretch modes. Anyway, I put it back to normal and flipped to an SD channel...
> 
> 
> Uh Oh...
> 
> 
> The Stretch was now the size or normal, and normal is this super skinny picture that barely fills 2/3rds of the screen.
> 
> 
> After about an hour of switching between zooms, allowing and disallowing every combination of scan rates, trying every possible optin in the settings menu. I could not fix this.
> 
> 
> SO, time to unplug the box and tv and force a boot up....
> 
> 
> Still have the problem....
> 
> 
> So now, when I watch SD. I have to take the super skinny picture and have the SA8300HD stretch it (which really is now nomral sized with sidebars), then I have to have my TV stretch it once again in order to fill the screen without sidebars.
> 
> 
> Strange bug there.
> 
> 
> Luckily, the SA8300HD is smart enough to not stretch a HD channel, so I think I am OK.
> 
> 
> Previously, before this bug, I had everythign come out of the box in NORMAL, and let my tv automatically detect SD/HD and zoom accordingly.



I understand that your normal setting is now a anamorphic squeeze. This could possibly be related to the EDID file with the 8300 reading the file and outputting the ratio it thinks you need. Try setting the 8300 master setting to 4:3 and see if it stops doing the anamorphic like the PACE 550 used to display.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some Comcast users around Orlando also have the 8300 and their menu's look like crap too. Are you sure the TV you were watching had Brighthouse?



yep, it had the logo, and the text "BRIGHT HOUSE" on the remote..


----------



## Hakemon

um, I just found a bug with the Pace 550, that is VERY annoying.. i'll show you barry when i repair your UPS..


for others, I'll try and describe it:

I have 480i and 720p selected as my resolution.. when on a music channel, it goes to 720p (when that picture is surely not 16:9)..


Also, when playing on-demand movies, it plays in 480i like i set it, but when fastforwarding, it switches to 720p (when paused it remains in 480i)..


oh, and when im done watching the clip, I have to reboot the box, because then ALL channels are "blank" (shows a black screen).. (it appears like the Tuner in the Pace just shuts off)..


then, when it came back after rebooting from the On-Demand incident, 480p had a HORRIBLE picture.. instead of 640x480, it was more like 320x480.. it was just bad.. but switching to an HD channel, and back, fixed it..


That's a massive bug, I would have to say... The box was actually working perfectly fine, until I went to the "interactive" channels..


EDIT: Eh, after the on-demand, my Pace just isn't the same now.. If you guys don't wanna risk damaging your Pace, DONT do the On-demand channels..


I think the tuner in my Pace is totally fried.. If I am on FOX 35 for too long, I get a VERY bad scratchy sound.. switching channels fixes it..


----------



## Barry928

Do you want me to bring a SA3250HD with me this weekend to swap out the PACE 550?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you want me to bring a SA3250HD with me this weekend to swap out the PACE 550?



they allow you to just switch them like that? sure, i wouldn't mind.. (actually, i could test it too, right? before the swap is final)


----------



## jmystikcfl

Anybody else getting WESH-HD at postage stamp size with random music playing instead of the audio for Earl?


Edit: The music seems like the background music for the show, just not getting any of the voices or sounds.


Edit 2: The commercials are postage stamp size as well, but the audio is coming through just fine.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Yep I'm seeing the same. Way-to-go WESH. It's not like maintaining a proper TV signal should be rocket science at this point.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmystikcfl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting WESH-HD at postage stamp size with random music playing instead of the audio for Earl?
> 
> 
> Edit: The music seems like the background music for the show, just not getting any of the voices or sounds.



Yep.







And OTA has the same problem.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

So how the heck can they keep the music at normal volume and only lose the talking? Do they somehow mix the sound locally? Very weird.


----------



## Hakemon

im not seeing any problem (which is a first for me)


----------



## meteor3

Gotta love WESH. 35 mins into an hour-long show and we finally get the correct audio and video. I think their engineering team drinks on the job (witness the Heroes episode two weeks ago)


----------



## jmystikcfl

Yeah, at 20 minutes into the show, they seemed to go to the SD feed, then about 10 minutes later switeched back to the HD. At least we could see the end of Earl.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they allow you to just switch them like that? sure, i wouldn't mind.. (actually, i could test it too, right? before the swap is final)



Send me a PM with your BHN account number.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with your BHN account number.



my fathers asleep (it's his account, though Im the only one with an HDTV), right now, I'll get it tomorrow, and PM it directly to you...


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Looks like WESH's audio is still screwed up this morning. (Video looks fine.) Just like on Earl last night, the voice audio keeps dropping low on The Today Show but the background music stays up. I guess this is related to Dolby separation and losing the center channel?


----------



## jason_j_a

Barry,


Do you have any insight to these story about RoadRunner doubling bandwidth again next year and whether our area is included?

http://us.gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-e...007-220409.php


----------



## Hakemon

wait, how can it double again? it's at like 10Mbps for me.. It can't possibly do 20Mbps, cause the modem only has a 10Mbps ethernet port on it..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wait, how can it double again? it's at like 10Mbps for me.. It can't possibly do 20Mbps, cause the modem only has a 10Mbps ethernet port on it..



Are you sure? I would think all the modems these days are 10/100Base T which would leave a lot of room for growth.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I would think all the modems these days are 10/100Base T which would leave a lot of room for growth.



yep, they stuck me with a PCX1000...


which, according to my router, and cisco catalyst, is 10MBps link to the modem.. (half duplex too)


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wait, how can it double again? it's at like 10Mbps for me.. It can't possibly do 20Mbps, cause the modem only has a 10Mbps ethernet port on it..



Do you or anybody have a BHN link that says we have 10Mbps now. There was an earlier post (2 months??) ago that said we were bumped to 10, however my connection seems to be in the high 6-7 range. I have been using Speakeasy to check.


Just checked to NYC 6602/476


----------



## Hakemon

yea, my speakeasy hangs at around 8-9 (high 9)...


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yea, my speakeasy hangs at around 8-9 (high 9)...



Guess I should have look a little longer Found this page on BHN

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx 


It has standard as 7 and Premium @ 10. Assume you have premium then.


----------



## Hakemon

weird, just checked the bill, it's Standard, for what I got..


maybe a fluke? it always fluctuates though.. i mean, i've had so many problems with road runner, maybe they were courteous..


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hey Guy and Gals,


Been wading through a sea of information looking but still have not found it. has anyone figured out a way to add/upgrade the hard drive in the 8300HD boxes that we have running the passport software?


Sorry if this has been posted but I coud not find a clear answer (plenty on SARA software).


----------



## Barry928

go to the top of the page and search thread for "sata"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Barry, sorry for my newbieness but I am seeing conflicting results when searching the thread for "SATA".


I see one post that says "No one in Central Florida has the software upgrade that enables the external SATA port."


Then another post later that says "That is what I understand from reading the posts of others using the SATA external drives. To watch something that is currently recording you would go to LIST and start the playback."


The latter post seems that it is available, but I did not see a true confirmation between the dates of the 2 posts? I also see all this MDN talk and if this new software will enable SATA? Im still not clear what the hard drive options are to be honest.


Any help is appreciated


----------



## Hakemon

yea, WE don't have it, but others do (anywhere that is not Central Florida)...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thanks Hakemon, thats a real bummer







Hopefully they will give us this option soon, the current hard drive isnt big enuf IMO.


----------



## Hakemon

how big is the current drives?


----------



## jmystikcfl

I think the current one is a 160GB WD. Enough for my humble needs, but if you have more than 1 person recording their programs on it, you could easily use that up in a few days.


And, for what it's worth, my POS SA WebStar cable modem only has a 10baseT connection in it. I really wish my Toshiba PCX 1100 that I got years ago from Time Warner hadn't fried. That thing could pull down full bandwidth through a kite string.


----------



## Hakemon

i don't particularily like my PCX1000.. it's odd..


This is what the cable modem goes through.. it goes through a 2-way splitter, which is unmarked..


but, on the outside of the house.. when connected to -3db, the PCX1000 goes out almost every 30 minutes.. When connected to -7db, it works perfect (with only outages being once a week, but seem to be Bright House related)..


weird? yes.. Affecting me? yes.. Because my cable box gets the impact from that.. (but i don't know, cause it still seems to have problems even on -3db)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArtVandalay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, sorry for my newbieness but I am seeing conflicting results when searching the thread for "SATA".
> 
> 
> I see one post that says "No one in Central Florida has the software upgrade that enables the external SATA port."
> 
> 
> Then another post later that says "That is what I understand from reading the posts of others using the SATA external drives. To watch something that is currently recording you would go to LIST and start the playback."
> 
> 
> The latter post seems that it is available, but I did not see a true confirmation between the dates of the 2 posts? I also see all this MDN talk and if this new software will enable SATA? Im still not clear what the hard drive options are to be honest.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated



I am not aware of anyone in Central Florida that has attempted to attach the eSata drive to expand the storage space. Supposably 2.5.066 does enable this ability but it is in no way supported by BHN so you are on your own. The main problem you need to be aware of is the loss of the trick play buffer (translate: not wife friendly, no more pause or simple time shift) and if the host 8300 dies or needs to be changed for any reason your external drive data will be lost.


I would suggest adding up the complete cost of the project to compare with the cost of simply adding a second 8300.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i don't particularily like my PCX1000.. it's odd..
> 
> 
> This is what the cable modem goes through.. it goes through a 2-way splitter, which is unmarked..
> 
> 
> but, on the outside of the house.. when connected to -3db, the PCX1000 goes out almost every 30 minutes.. When connected to -7db, it works perfect (with only outages being once a week, but seem to be Bright House related)..
> 
> 
> weird? yes.. Affecting me? yes.. Because my cable box gets the impact from that.. (but i don't know, cause it still seems to have problems even on -3db)



My understanding is the cable modem needs the RF incoming signal level to be -4 below the level used for the TV channels. So if your incoming signal from the drop was +3 then the cable modem would receive the -7 tap and the cable box would receive the -3 tap.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is the cable modem needs the RF incoming signal level to be -4 below the level used for the TV channels. So if your incoming signal from the drop was +3 then the cable modem would receive the -7 tap and the cable box would receive the -3 tap.



my cable modem and cable box are both connected to the un-marked splitter in my room..


That splitter is right now connected to the -7dB on the splitter outside.. As I thought, and the BHN tech, it should be connected to the -3dB, to minimize noise.. But when we did that, it actually got worse..


I'm wondering if the splitter outside is going bad or something.. Cause it works better with more noise...


----------



## ArtVandalay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not aware of anyone in Central Florida that has attempted to attach the eSata drive to expand the storage space. Supposably 2.5.066 does enable this ability but it is in no way supported by BHN so you are on your own. The main problem you need to be aware of is the loss of the trick play buffer (translate: not wife friendly, no more pause or simple time shift) and if the host 8300 dies or needs to be changed for any reason your external drive data will be lost.
> 
> 
> I would suggest adding up the complete cost of the project to compare with the cost of simply adding a second 8300.



Thanks for the reply Barry. I have read about about the loss of the trick play buffer and that is certainly an unfortunate (and almost unacceptable) side effect of adding another hard drive.


I guess I was being unrealistic hoping that I could just open her up and replace the old 160GB with a nice new 750GB. i have seen how the Tivo guys have added dual 750GB (1.5TB!!!) to thier machines and I am insanely jealous. Its not so much that I dont have the space to record what I want, but I would be able to "save" more of them permanently, say 50 HD movies that can be pulled up at any time










Oh well I guess my only option at this point is to buck up for a TIVO or wait for more development on the 8300HD box/software.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my cable modem and cable box are both connected to the un-marked splitter in my room..
> 
> 
> That splitter is right now connected to the -7dB on the splitter outside.. As I thought, and the BHN tech, it should be connected to the -3dB, to minimize noise.. But when we did that, it actually got worse..
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the splitter outside is going bad or something.. Cause it works better with more noise...



The traditional installation method for the cable modem is to use the tap outside and breakout the cable modem upstream of any RF being distributed for TV so that the lower signal level can be applied to the modem without lowering the level too much for TV.


----------



## Suzook

I am going to throw this here and hope for a little leniency from members and avs. I have a Panasonic 658UK for sale locally in the Orlando area. Since the box is gone the only option is local sale.


Here are the specifics:


Panasonic Commercial 658UK plamsa

Purchased 12/05

In PRISTINE CONDITION, no dead pixels in a smoke free home.

This unit was professionally calibrated by Barry.

Panasonic warranty expires this month but I have an additional year through Visual Apex which is a fantastic company.


Now for some bonus options. I am featuring this set combined with a Lumagen HDP scaler that has already been dialed in by Barry. So this set is truly ready to rock.


In addition, the set includes a DVI blade as well.


Combined the cost to me was $9700 for everything along with the original shipping.


I am looking to get $6500 for everything or will sell the panel separate for $5300


If interested, please PM me. You may also PM Barry for a reference about me and the work he has done to back up my details.


Regards


----------



## Barry928

This 65 inch plasma and scaler is one of my favorite combinations for premium picture quality. Some of you might remember this display when he hosted a CFHDS meeting in his home. I will be happy to answer questions via PM.


----------



## Hakemon

im particularily interested in how scalers work..


do they work like the same way my TVs internal scaler works?


cause i know that my TV has a better scaler than my Pace 550 (and maybe the SA3250 will be good at it too)..


Cause on the Pace, it seems to de-interlace 480 using a "bobbing" technique, which really looks bad vertically.. My TV does it completely different, my TV weaves the picture, and does a 3:2 pulldown (depending if it's film or video content), and it keeps full vertical resolution, and i particularly like it..


How does these better scalers work? Can they add pixels to make a picture look like it has more resolution than it really does?


----------



## Tonyny

UMR.............a respected calibrator on AVS suggests only using 720 and 1080 with *HDMI* connections. Yet I'm sure I've read here that the recommended option is to allow everything to pass through to the TV. I'm wondering how other people, especially those with XBR2's, run their setup.


Thanks


----------



## Barry928

Did umr say why you should limit your box to HD resolutions only?


----------



## Tonyny

He stated it provides a better picture from what I remember. I don't want to misquote him but I do KNOW he said to use those settings with HDMI.


----------



## Barry928

I am not sure what "better" means in the technical world and I am leary of blanket statements across multiple cable systems, set top boxes and displays. I doubt the chips included in the cable boxes do a better job de-interlacing and scaling 480i to 1080p in the case of a high end display or external dedicated scaler.


----------



## Tonyny

Here's some quotes from him. I guess I can ask him when he does my set next month ;-)


Quote:

Originally Posted by Tonyny

UMR,


I am allowing 480i,480p,720p and 1080i through my cable box (SA 8300HD) using HDMI and having the TV upscale. Should I only use 1080i on the STB?


Thanks




I would only use 720p and 1080i over HDMI.


__________________

W. Jeff Meier


Eye-One Pro vs. Color Analyzer Shootout

Quote:

Originally Posted by Ace of Space

Wow, I was under the impression that the majority of XBR1 owners preferred sending SD to the TV, in its native resolution of 480i, and letting the TV do the upscaling. I may have to re-evaluate things. Thank you for your professional advice.




That can work well with component, but not HDMI.


__________________

W. Jeff Meier


Eye-One Pro vs. Color Analyzer Shootout

ericlhyman,


Your desire for better pq and your setup using HDMI with SD is a bad plan for this TV. Sony SXRD products have very poor performance with 480i/p signals over HDMI. Your best bet is to run component for those signals or let the Tivo scale the image to 1080i.


__________________

W. Jeff Meier


Eye-One Pro vs. Color Analyzer Shootout


----------



## Hakemon

I don't use HDMI, I use Component..


But, as it is, my TV has a better scaler than the current Pace 550 for 480i sources, and I would NEVER have the Pace doing the upscaling..


And I never heard of using different resolution for HDMI.. It sorta sounds silly to me.. If you send 480i to the TV via Component or HDMI, isn't the scaler in the TV the same? I thought it would, because it still goes to a digital format.. (Component to Digital via an ADC, to be scaled)...


----------



## Barry928

OK, so Sony XBR1 displays should not use the 480i/p output. That is a little more specific than all cable boxes with all displays. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Hakemon

why does the sony have a poor 480-line scaler only on HDMI?


(im not arguing it, i just want to learn it---i love learning







)


----------



## Barry928

Pre-ISF calibration the Sony has the filter set incorrectly which softens 480i and 480p. Post calibration those resolutions look fine on my multi burst pattern.


----------



## Hakemon

oh ok, thanks...


i hope my TV isn't embarrassing  i tried calibrating my TV, by myself, using the THX patterns, and (don't laugh), my SegaCD...


though, as it is right now, the only thing im concerned about, is that wacky interference.. it's totally weird.. if I move wires around, the lines would shift directions...


----------



## Barry928

How about this theory. Moving the wires puts pressure on the connectors causing the termination to flex which allows more interference.


----------



## Hakemon

That does sound plausible.. But it's interesting too, S-Video has no problems.. But my Sega Genesis/CD/32X (it's one console, with a BUNCH of upgrades), has the interference problem too, and that's NTSC Composite...


(then again, maybe it's just how RCA connectors are?)


----------



## Barry928

This can be difficult to track down. I was installing an audio component a few months ago and I used a composite video cable for the on screen display to do the setup. The diagonal herringbone interference was horrible. I switched to an S-video cable and is was fine.


----------



## Hakemon

I'll let you take a look at the SEGA game console setup.. I actually have a feeling it's a cause of the problem, because I may have "shielded" it wrong.


Sega Genesis: Core Computer

Sega CD: CD-ROM attachment, has a metal plate that shields between Genesis and Sega CD

Sega 32: 32-Bit processor upgrade, with 3D graphics that (overlay) onto Genesis video.. THIS device is the one that connects to the TV..


All three of which, have their own power supplies (wall-warts)..


I'll be driving home tomorrow before you get there (so I will be there...), but, do you think, that even though I unplugged it from the TV when doing the "DVD Player only" test, could that system still cause interference on the electrical line (or air?), cause the Sega CD and 32X are in a "standby" state, waiting for the Genesis to say (ok, turn on with me now)..


----------



## Barry928

That is an easy one. Unplug the power for the Sega unless you think you think you will go into withdrawl.


----------



## Hakemon

i just remembered, it actually had interference on the cable box, before the Sega was hooked up.. i had forgot that my Sega wasn't attached the whole week, and i did have the annoying lines..


somethings causing something.. i wish i had one of those things that could tell you where the interference was coming from..


----------



## Barry928

I have been considering one of these to troubleshoot wifi but I don't know if it would be wide enough range to find your problem.

http://www.metageek.net/index.php


----------



## Hakemon

that is a cool device.. yea, it probably wouldn't have the range though..


what is interesting though about my problem, it only seems to mainly affect 480i the most.. anything higher than 480i (including 480p), has it either not at all, or less.. and it seems 1080i has no interference at all.. (but I prefer 720p over 1080i cause my TV has an interesting problem with 1080i)


----------



## Barry928

I still think your display is interfering with itself.


----------



## csnow

I am getting ready to go to an HD source for my HL-S5087W. I was planning on going with BHN here in Palm Bay. I have read most of the posts, but I am confused on which box I should request from the installer, what output settings, and which cables to use i.e. component or HDMI. Can someone give me a brief synopsis? I will not be using a DVR box.


Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still think your display is interfering with itself.



that's gotta be the most embarrassing thing


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to go to an HD source for my HL-S5087W. I was planning on going with BHN here in Palm Bay. I have read most of the posts, but I am confused on which box I should request from the installer, what output settings, and which cables to use i.e. component or HDMI. Can someone give me a brief synopsis? I will not be using a DVR box.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.....



All of the new Samsung DLP seemed to be immune from the EDID and Handshake problems. Both of the non DVR's the SA3250 and the PACE 550 are currently suffering from the 4% side bar problem. BHN will give you component cables. You are on your own to purchase a DVI to hdmi cable. Cheap cables can be purchased at AVS sponsor monoprice.


----------



## csnow

Thanks Barry928. Would you recommend Dish N over BHN?


----------



## Hakemon

He will definitely recommend BHN over Dish..


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry928. Would you recommend Dish N over BHN?



You won't get locals with Dish. You can use an antenna and get a great picture, but the Dish receiver will only record one local channel at a time. The dual tuner capability only applies to the Dish programming.


Also, I had Dish for 10 years. The quality really sucked - lots of compression. And every time it rained I lost signal. I've had BHN for a few months and am very happy.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry928. Would you recommend Dish N over BHN?



I recommend BHN over the Sat services for the superior quality of the HD channels. I was a D* subscriber for 10 years until the excessive MPEG2 compression drove me away. Right now Sat is running HD channels as low as 9 or 10mbps with MPEG2 and they are also reducing 1080i HD channels resolution to 1280 x 1088i.


TWC is suing DirecTV for false quality claims made in advertising.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/timewarnersuit120806.htm


----------



## Hakemon

haha! i love it, Time Warner suing Dish for false advertisement.. it's a VERY good thing too, I like it when customers are told the truth, and not lied too..


(and i do hate that Jessica Simpson commercial)


----------



## jstrauser

I switched to BHN from D* (had been with them for 9 years) but switched out of simplicity on secondary sets, better HD, and cost. The only draw of D* right now is NFL Sunday Ticket.


That being said, I've been with BHN about a month, and I continue to have signal problems. On certain channels, my Signal to Noise ratio (SNR) is bad, causing break-up. Today it was A&E HD (699 frequency of QAM) that was unwatchable. Yesterday it was HDNet.


Can anyone (Barry?) recommend someone I can talk to directly about getting this fixed? They have been out twice and only seem to look at the base signal level (which is low, but passable). How do I deal with BHN to actually get this resolved? If they can get a good signal into my house, I am ready to be a happy customer, but so far, the signal issue is problematic.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

One reason to get Dish: Thursday night football on the NFL Network. I really hope they work this out soon. BTW, is that an HD channel? I had assumed so. I'm spoiled with HD football, and if it was ugly SD then I probably wouldn't watch it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I switched to BHN from D* (had been with them for 9 years) but switched out of simplicity on secondary sets, better HD, and cost. The only draw of D* right now is NFL Sunday Ticket.
> 
> 
> That being said, I've been with BHN about a month, and I continue to have signal problems. On certain channels, my Signal to Noise ratio (SNR) is bad, causing break-up. Today it was A&E HD (699 frequency of QAM) that was unwatchable. Yesterday it was HDNet.
> 
> 
> Can anyone (Barry?) recommend someone I can talk to directly about getting this fixed? They have been out twice and only seem to look at the base signal level (which is low, but passable). How do I deal with BHN to actually get this resolved? If they can get a good signal into my house, I am ready to be a happy customer, but so far, the signal issue is problematic.



Have they checked the signal level coming into the house AND the signal level at the TV? It could be your house wiring.


BTW, anybody know how much it would cost to have a house rewired? My coax is a mess and analog picture quality is horrible. I would probably have 4-5 rooms redone. Is it best to do it through BHN, or would it be cheaper to go directly to a local contractor?


----------



## rich21

I watch part of the same program on my TV and over a friends house 10 miles away. The break-ups and sound drop-outs happened exactly at the same place in the program. Seems like a BHN problem to me.


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am going to throw this here and hope for a little leniency from members and avs. I have a Panasonic 658UK for sale locally in the Orlando area. Since the box is gone the only option is local sale.
> 
> 
> Here are the specifics:
> 
> 
> Panasonic Commercial 658UK plamsa
> 
> Purchased 12/05
> 
> In PRISTINE CONDITION, no dead pixels in a smoke free home.
> 
> This unit was professionally calibrated by Barry.
> 
> Panasonic warranty expires this month but I have an additional year through Visual Apex which is a fantastic company.
> 
> 
> Now for some bonus options. I am featuring this set combined with a Lumagen HDP scaler that has already been dialed in by Barry. So this set is truly ready to rock.
> 
> 
> In addition, the set includes a DVI blade as well.
> 
> 
> Combined the cost to me was $9700 for everything along with the original shipping.
> 
> 
> I am looking to get $6500 for everything or will sell the panel separate for $5300
> 
> 
> If interested, please PM me. You may also PM Barry for a reference about me and the work he has done to back up my details.
> 
> 
> Regards



Hey all, one final post. I will accept $4800 for this panel with local pick up. its gotta go


----------



## loudo38

The best thing I ever did was dump BHN for DirecTV.

*Advantages with DirecTV over BHN:*

1. Now I get better video on the basics (BHN up to channel 99). After I bought my HDTV, they really looked bad.

2. I have yet to loose service, not like when I had cable.

3. I get many more sports channels, including The NFL network and Fox Sports Florida. (Their lack of providing FSFL was the major reason for me dropping BHN)

4. I have a spare dish, so if we get a hurricane and I loose my dish, I can just put the new one up, crank up the generator and I get my TV back. Not be without TV for weeks, like our last hurricane.

5. No monthly HD DVR fee when you take the Premier package.

6. Only $5.00 @ a month for additional complete (mirrored) TVs.

*Disadvantages DirecTV over BHN:*

1. BHN has more premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc).

2. DirecTV currently does compress their signal more than they should be, but I am sure that that will change once they have their two new satellites launched next year. But with my new Mitsubishi 1080p HDTV it still looks great. When I go to my OTA, for say channel 9 HD news, I see very little, if any, PQ difference between the OTA HD signal and my DirecTV satellite MPG4 signal of channel 9.

3. I miss my BHN tech spending so much time around here. He is a nice guy.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> 6. Only $5.00 @ a month for additional complete (mirrored) TVs.



How is that an advantage? That's more like a con, because of how Satellite works..


With cable, I get all additional TVs completely free.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best thing I ever did was dump BHN for DirecTV.



Good post. Comments below - just my opinions.



> Quote:
> *Advantages with DirecTV over BHN:*
> 
> 1. Now I get better video on the basics (BHN up to channel 99). After I bought my HDTV, they really looked bad.



Basic cable on the HDTV is bad? Don't you have a STB? I thought this was much better with BHN; Dish's compression artifacts sometimes made the picture unwatchable. Or are you talking about basic cable on all the other TVs in the house? I'd agree that basic analog cable via coax is bad. I get to trade compression artifacts on Dish with bizarro color on BHN.


> Quote:
> 2. I have yet to loose service, not like when I had cable.



I have just the opposite experience. Rain took out satellite, and I rarely lose cable. (Recently there was a cable break in my area. That's been the only problem.)


> Quote:
> 3. I get many more sports channels, including The NFL network and Fox Sports Florida. (Their lack of providing FSFL was the major reason for me dropping BHN)



Sadly true.


> Quote:
> 4. I have a spare dish, so if we get a hurricane and I loose my dish, I can just put the new one up, crank up the generator and I get my TV back. Not be without TV for weeks, like our last hurricane.



Isn't an antenna easier?


> Quote:
> 5. No monthly HD DVR fee when you take the Premier package.



Dish doesn't charge a rental fee for a DVR if you get a Premier package?


> Quote:
> 6. Only $5.00 @ a month for additional complete (mirrored) TVs.



Is this an advantage or disadvantage? More channels, but you have to have a box and another switch in the attic.


Also, I would add #7: The new DirectTV dish (that gets all the locals, etc.,) is HUGE and may have a mounting problem. My friend upgraded to this dish and apparently the current location didn't work. It couldn't hold enough weight. So it had to be moved, which was a huge PITA due to all the cables, etc.


And maybe a #8: Satellite requires a direct run to each room from the switch. (This is a real switch - not a hub or splitter.) Cable can use a multidrop cable. If a home is cabled for the latter, the former requires a lot of rewiring.



> Quote:
> *Disadvantages DirecTV over BHN:*
> 
> 1. BHN has more premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc).



Plus BHN has OnDemand.


> Quote:
> 2. DirecTV currently does compress their signal more than they should be, but I am sure that that will change once they have their two new satellites launched next year. But with my new Mitsubishi 1080p HDTV it still looks great. When I go to my OTA, for say channel 9 HD news, I see very little, if any, PQ difference between the OTA HD signal and my DirecTV satellite MPG4 signal of channel 9.



The news is probably an easy show to compress. Do you notice big differences in football games?


> Quote:
> 3. I miss my BHN tech spending so much time around here. He is a nice guy.



I'm sure mine was nice, but he didn't speak English so we never really "bonded".


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best thing I ever did was dump BHN for DirecTV.
> 
> *Advantages with DirecTV over BHN:*
> 
> 1. Now I get better video on the basics (BHN up to channel 99). After I bought my HDTV, they really looked bad.
> 
> 2. I have yet to loose service, not like when I had cable.
> 
> 3. I get many more sports channels, including The NFL network and Fox Sports Florida. (Their lack of providing FSFL was the major reason for me dropping BHN)
> 
> 4. I have a spare dish, so if we get a hurricane and I loose my dish, I can just put the new one up, crank up the generator and I get my TV back. Not be without TV for weeks, like our last hurricane.
> 
> 5. No monthly HD DVR fee when you take the Premier package.
> 
> 6. Only $5.00 @ a month for additional complete (mirrored) TVs.
> 
> *Disadvantages DirecTV over BHN:*
> 
> 1. BHN has more premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc).
> 
> 2. DirecTV currently does compress their signal more than they should be, but I am sure that that will change once they have their two new satellites launched next year. But with my new Mitsubishi 1080p HDTV it still looks great. When I go to my OTA, for say channel 9 HD news, I see very little, if any, PQ difference between the OTA HD signal and my DirecTV satellite MPG4 signal of channel 9.
> 
> 3. I miss my BHN tech spending so much time around here. He is a nice guy.



For me, the BHN vs. D* decisions were:


1) No dish to blow out of alignment in a storm or lose signal in rain. The new dish is too big, heavy and complicated.


2) Relying on an OTA antenna for HD signal was unreliable. I could maybe use a different antenna, but again, overly complicated. Signal would stutter sometimes on certain channels, and since I usually watch recorded TV, that was bad.


3) Analog cable on all other sets. My PQ here is fine (use an amplified splitter) and for my family, this works much better (again, simple) in all the other rooms. Plus I can drive my Windows Media Center with a basic cable for recording shows to my PocketPC when I travel.


4) More content (more HBO channels, On Demand, InHD, etc.)


5) Only content I miss from D* is espn2 HD (where is this BHN?!?) and NFL ST and NFL Network. I have kept one D* receiver to get me through this football season and may just activate/deactivate my D* account for football. If/when cable gets NFL ST, I would drop D* that day.


6) HD picture quality - honestly this wasn't a deciding factor to start with, but now that I've seen HBO-HD and ESPN-HD on BHN compared to D*, I do notice a difference.


Note) The video quality on the basics (1-99) you mention has been solved now that all channels on BHN are digital when through the box, so 1-99 look fine (exactly like D* did) on my HDTV.


All this being said, I need to get my signal issue/line noise with BHN solved.


----------



## cheneyp

Hi folks -


CT Comcast guy here. We bought my father-in-law a small HD LCD set which has a built-in ASTC/QAM tuner and plan to deliver it to him over the holiday week. He's in Titusville and I believe has BHN cable. He also has D* (since he has in NY) but BHN is part of his association fees so he gets it for "free". I've read through a lot of this thread trying to get a sense of how many digital channels this TV should be able to get from BHN. I saw a long list earlier on that had 30 or so mainly digital versions of analogs. What about the HD locals? I get all the HD locals here in CT plus a national PBSHD feed.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is that an advantage? That's more like a con, because of how Satellite works..
> 
> 
> With cable, I get all additional TVs completely free.



When I had cable they only gave us the analog basics (up to channel 99), on additional TVs, for free. They made you pay for extra digital boxes. The DirecTV $5.00 fee gives you the same services, including premiums and national and local HD, on additional TVs.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I had cable they only gave us the analog basics (up to channel 99), on additional TVs, for free. They made you pay for extra digital boxes. The DirecTV $5.00 fee gives you the same services, including premiums and national and local HD, on additional TVs.



yea, but you have to pay extra just for even basic channels with Dish.. and even then, isn't there a limit to how many TVs can get a picture, without rabbit ears?


and doesn't local channels cost extra? (or did that finally change)


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still think your display is interfering with itself.



Better be careful. It might go blind.


-- Martin


----------



## ClubSteeler

Why dumping DirecTV for BHN was the best move ever (1 YEAR AGO)


DirecTV SD is unwatchable, way overcompressed.

BHN went all digital and has much better SD

BHN has much better HD.

D* HD used 1280x1080i compared to BHN 1920x1080i (only 66% of BHN HD rez)

D* HD STB DVR much much much buggier than BHN

$5 fee per set made D* more expensive

Paying several hundred dollars for D* HD box, and it was only a lease.

No more cables to fish

BHN didn't lock me into a mandatory 2 year commitment

Service calls are at no charge to me




TODAY: Why DirecTV is closing the gap on BHN


BHN was overcompressed their digital channels just as bad, maybe worse

macroblocking and pixelation and bit starving on BHN SD now!!!

No room for expansion, analog takes 2/3 bandwidth

Some of the "amazing" HD channels don't look so amazing anymore

Still no ESPN2HD or NFL Network




Next couple years, why DirecTV might RULE the world.


5 new sats up, 5 times the available bandwidth, something cable can not do

The promise of over 100 new HD channels in 2007

(Sure most HD will be locals, but 1 to 2 dozen nationals also planned).

Locked NFL Sunday Ticket for another 5 year extension

Hopefully new bandwidth will end overcompression





Hopefully BHN is starting the planning to go fiber now. Its the only way they will ever have the bandwidth to keep added new HD channels as they become available.


Or they could drop their analog service, but boy would that anger a large segment of their customer base...


----------



## csnow

Wow, thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Hakemon

I know Barry will want this, but others may benefit too..


This is a discussion on AE HD from another forum.. Apparently it IS 720p, but not the best 720p..

http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=47501 


Oh, and I'm watching the Wizard of Oz right now on TNT HD.. I don't get this picture format. It's HD, I can tell, and see, but not 16:9?? Wasn't the film back in those days wide too? (obviously they did this from the original film, because it's VERY good looking to me..)


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for the link. It was nice to read that A&E is working on all the problems.


Wizard of Oz is 1939 before anamorphic widescreen.


----------



## Hakemon

ok, thanks for letting me know (i wasn't sure if i was getting the whole picture or not)


----------



## Barry928

TWC makes deal for MHD.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/timemhd121106.htm


----------



## rolltide1017

It's nice to see another HD channel but, damnit, I want ESPN2 HD. I'd even pay an additional 2 dollars a month to get ESPN2 HD.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's nice to see another HD channel but, damnit, I want ESPN2 HD. I'd even pay an additional 2 dollars a month to get ESPN2 HD.



I understand this completely. The situation with ESPN2 and NFL Network is one where TWC/BHN is being told they have to charge all customers for these 2 sports channels. TWC/BHN agrees to the pricing demands but wants to place all the premium HD sports channels on a tier for the sports fan but NFL is telling them no deal. They insist all cable customers must pay for the new channels not just the sports fans. This is the main sticking point.


----------



## J.T.

I just called & bitched out BHN once again tonight. Watched the Magic game on SunSports, and the entire second half was riddled with sound dropouts, picture freezes, etc., which just _totally_ enhanced the fuzzy, overcompressed picture we always get on that channel.


I come over here, and in browsing the posts I missed since my last visit, I see numerous comments on overcompressed signals, pixellation, dropouts, bit starvation, etc. So I have to ask once again:


If BHN wasn't also running their phone and internet service over the same cable as my TV, would the service be any better??? In other words, in their quest to be all things to all people, have they sacrificed bandwidth that could possibly provide me with better cable TV service?


If so, then I have half a mind to start petitioning my local government to do something about it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that the cable operators pay a franchise fee to the county to operate here. Which basically means that the public owns the infrastructure. Or, at least we own the right to grant the operators the privilege to do business here - and that business was initially to provide TV service. Now they have stretched the infrastructure so far by adding on these services that have nothing to do with what they were originally granted the franchise for, the service that got their foot in the door - cable TV - is suffering.


So it's time for you to refocus, BHN. I don't want your internet service. I have DSL, it works fine, and is a lot more secure than what you have - which is important because I work from home. I don't want your telephone service. I have Bellsouth phone service, and it works just fine. What I do want from you, BHN, is television service that doesn't suck. And if you can't give that to me, you will soon lose me as a customer.


Do whatever you have to do. If you want to continue selling all this other crap, then put it on pipes that can support it all (fiber, dammit!). But if you're going to continue running on copper, then at least throttle the damn bandwith being sucked up by your internet customers. You like to boast about your 5, 7, 10mbps connections. Good for your internet customers! But bad for your TV customers.


Meanwhile, the guys that have the other two-thirds of my business are busy laying fiber optic cable. If they get to my house before you do, the jig is up. But you have an advantage - customer service. All other things being equal, I'd rather deal with you (God, I _never_ thought I'd say this when TWC was at the stick!). But when the day comes that I have a choice, if you haven't cleaned up your act on the delivery end, your better customer service isn't going to save you. Do yourself a favor: get back to the business that got you invited into my house in the first place...


----------



## ClubSteeler

I'm assuming (but not certain) that digital phone, uses the same frequencies as the cable internat connection. And I am also assuming (but not certain) that these frequencies do not fall within the bandwidth spectrum of digital cable, much like how DSL uses your phone line, but does not interfere with your phone calls.


Can anyone confirm or deny this?


The overcompression you are seeing is a result of the planning to add more channels. Every SD channel could and should look as great as the SD broadcasts on the HD channels. However, they look as poor as they do now thanks to the exploitation of the digital nature of the 1's and 0's and the ability to compress them.


I've noticed serious PQ degredation over the past few months, so I expect to see some new channels soon. Unfortunately, I don't think they compress any more and still have it be watchable, so they'll probably start implementing "switched digital" if they haven't already.


All of this is just a band-aid on the real problem, analog channels eat up the majority of the bandwidth...


I'm almost to the point of dropping digital cable and just going analog. No sense having digital when it is exploited to the point where your basically watching a 320x240 picture with pixelation and compression artifactsthat looks worse than a good clean analog run. I would miss the DVR a lot though....


The next year or 2, I will likely stay with BHN and see what happenes in the market. So many more channels will likely start filming in HD. DirecTV promising 100 new HD channels in the next year. Fiber slowly expanding to new markets. Who will sink or swim??? We'll see....


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm assuming (but not certain) that digital phone, uses the same frequencies as the cable internat connection. And I am also assuming (but not certain) that these frequencies do not fall within the bandwidth spectrum of digital cable, much like how DSL uses your phone line, but does not interfere with your phone calls.
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this?



RoadRunner uses QAM Channel 105 and I think the digital phone is QAM Channel 107.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RoadRunner uses QAM Channel 105 and I think the digital phone is QAM Channel 107.



OK, so I am wrong...


However, if the above is true, then these 2 services eat up such little bandwidth that stopping them is not going to improve picture quality... Not that I totally understand QAM and how BW a QAM channel can hog up in the worst case.


At any rate, the REAL reason the PQ is so compressed, is that each analog channel hogs up the BW required for approx 3 or more digital channels. So your starting with your plate 2/3 filled, and squeezing into your 1/3 is all the HD channels, all the digital channels, internet, phone, on demand, music channels, etc....


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC makes deal for MHD.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/timemhd121106.htm



The TV Guy blog at orlandosentinel.com posted some information from BHN about a couple of new channels from MTV and related networks. Everything announced is either SD or channel relocation:


Logo, a channel that caters to gay and lesbian viewers, will join the Bright House Networks lineup.


Bright House will preview Logo, starting Dec. 13 on Channel 181. Then Logo will be a regular channel available to digital customers, Bright House spokeswoman Sara Brady said Friday.


Also starting Dec. 13, Bright House will add several music-on-demand channels and MTV tr3s, which is aimed at Spanish-speaking viewers.

MTV tr3s will be at Channel 170.


Brady also announced that Bright House will shift some other channels on Dec. 13. These include:


Outdoor, from 168 to 101.

ESPN Classic, from 129 to 103.

Tennis, from 551 to 107.

ESPN News, from 131 to 111.

NBA TV, from 552 to 108.

CSTV, from 554 to 106.

Versus, from 167 to 102.

Fox Soccer, from 128 to 104.

Fuel, from 553 to 105.


----------



## twartacus

Headline today at yahoo: NFL offering free week of its network

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061212/...work_free_view 


Commissioner Roger Goodell told The Associated Press on Tuesday that the week of Dec. 24-30 would be offered as a "free view" for customers of Cablevision and Time Warner Cable, two of the nation's largest cable carriers. The NFL Network would be offered on the expanded basic levels of the two carriers.


----------



## davenyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Headline today at yahoo: NFL offering free week of its network
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061212/...work_free_view
> 
> 
> Commissioner Roger Goodell told The Associated Press on Tuesday that the week of Dec. 24-30 would be offered as a "free view" for customers of Cablevision and Time Warner Cable, two of the nation's largest cable carriers. The NFL Network would be offered on the expanded basic levels of the two carriers.



Has anyone found out if Brighthouse will have the free preview? Is it in hd?


Dave


----------



## Gator1




Barry928 said:


> I recommend BHN over the Sat services for the superior quality of the HD channels. I was a D* subscriber for 10 years until the excessive MPEG2 compression drove me away. Right now Sat is running HD channels as low as 9 or 10mbps with MPEG2 and they are also reducing 1080i HD channels resolution to 1280 x 1088i.
> 
> 
> I have both. Directv for the NFL package and BHN for HD. I think the real decision will come in 07 when Directv launches their 2 satellites that will allow them to add most of the available HD channels. One would also assume with this capacity the resolution problem should improve. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> If they add most of the available HD channels with improved quality and BHN does not add any which seems their plan, then Barry could change his mind.


----------



## Barry928

Picture quality and customer service is what drove me away from cable to D* in 1993. Picture quality again drove me away from D* in 2003. No one knows what D* will do with the MPEG4 opportunity. Quantity or Quality? We shall see in 2007.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor, from 168 to 101.
> 
> ESPN Classic, from 129 to 103.
> 
> Tennis, from 551 to 107.
> 
> ESPN News, from 131 to 111.
> 
> NBA TV, from 552 to 108.
> 
> CSTV, from 554 to 106.
> 
> Versus, from 167 to 102.
> 
> Fox Soccer, from 128 to 104.
> 
> Fuel, from 553 to 105.



To me, this looks like the setting up of a clear sports package that seems to be in line with what the whole NFL Network issue is.

101, 102, 103, 104, 105, 106, 107, 108, 111


I notice the 109 and 110 missing... NFL Network? FOX Sports Net? ESPN-U?


Boy, sure would be nice to have FSN... like EVERYONE else!


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, if those channels become a separate package I will not be paying for it. I don't think I have ever watched any of those channels. But, if ESPN2 HD was part of that package then I would pay for in a heart beat. Also, is the NFL Network in HD? If not, then I could care less if it ever comes to BHN. I never want my bill to increase because of SD channels but I'll gladly pay extra for more HD. HD is where it's at in my house and I'm willing to throw money at it. SD channels are so 1990s and I'm not willing to pay more for them, even if it is the NFL Network? Give me more HD or nothing IMO.


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not aware of anyone in Central Florida that has attempted to attach the eSata drive to expand the storage space. Supposably 2.5.066 does enable this ability but it is in no way supported by BHN so you are on your own. The main problem you need to be aware of is the loss of the trick play buffer (translate: not wife friendly, no more pause or simple time shift) and if the host 8300 dies or needs to be changed for any reason your external drive data will be lost.
> 
> 
> I would suggest adding up the complete cost of the project to compare with the cost of simply adding a second 8300.



Seeing as I had a spare 320 GB SATA drive laying around, and I use eSATA enclosures for work, I hooked up the drive to my 8300 the day the new software rolled out. After powering up the DVR, a screen pops up asking to format the drive. After formatting, it confirmed the drive was ready for use. It's been running for weeks now, with no issue.


According to the diag screen on the 8300, I now have a total of 459 GB total space.


I will confirm that the trick play buffer is now gone, but I have never used it much to really miss it. I do hope the MDN software brings this feature back.


Just an FYI for those of you tempted to try it. It works!


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tekmassa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seeing as I had a spare 320 GB SATA drive laying around, and I use eSATA enclosures for work, I hooked up the drive to my 8300 the day the new software rolled out. After powering up the DVR, a screen pops up asking to format the drive. After formatting, it confirmed the drive was ready for use. It's been running for weeks now, with no issue.
> 
> 
> According to the diag screen on the 8300, I now have a total of 459 GB total space.
> 
> 
> I will confirm that the trick play buffer is now gone, but I have never used it much to really miss it. I do hope the MDN software brings this feature back.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI for those of you tempted to try it. It works!




I was temtped to buy an external SATA drive and try this, so good to know. Couple of related questions for the group:


1) Which diag screen shows the hard drive size?

2) What size HD does the 8300HD have?

3) What is the HD space in recording time for HD and SD material?


Haven't had much on there yet (a lot of re-runs now), but did have several things on my D* Tivos a few months back, so just wondering. My media center PC has a dedicated 500GB drive for SD recording, so I do most of that there and use the 8300 for HD mostly.


----------



## Hakemon

does anyone else notice that ABC Family has a bight black level? (and the picture just never seems sharp?)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tekmassa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seeing as I had a spare 320 GB SATA drive laying around, and I use eSATA enclosures for work, I hooked up the drive to my 8300 the day the new software rolled out. After powering up the DVR, a screen pops up asking to format the drive. After formatting, it confirmed the drive was ready for use. It's been running for weeks now, with no issue.
> 
> 
> According to the diag screen on the 8300, I now have a total of 459 GB total space.
> 
> 
> I will confirm that the trick play buffer is now gone, but I have never used it much to really miss it. I do hope the MDN software brings this feature back.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI for those of you tempted to try it. It works!




Good work. Thanks for the report. There are a couple of MDN threads running now and so far it sounds like the new software for the 8300 will have many more of the Tivo type features. I will keep an eye out for any mention of external drives.


----------



## Barry928

This is a good technical article to show the direction cable companies are going as they transition to switched digital video (SDV). There are some good graphics to help understand the bandwidth distribution of the cable system and the challanges faced by companies like BHN.

http://www.cedmagazine.com/article/CA6375650.html


----------



## rich21

TWC thumbs their nose @ the NFL free view offer
http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News 


Here's a petition to allow cable companies to do a Sunday Ticket type thing
http://www.sportschoicenow.org


----------



## ClubSteeler

What a shame how much BW analog hogs...


Makes you wonder..... A small piece of hardware that goes behind your TV, no display or remote, that simply strips off the first 70 digital TV channels and does a digital to analog conversion. What would that cost?


Or some hi-tech amplified splitter that takes 100% digital channels, passes that out to 2 lines, and then converts to analog for say 50 channels and splits that out 4 ways. So then every customer would only have to have 1 of these devices.


So your analog TV would see the exact same signals it sees now, but the incoming cable would be 100% digital.


I'm sure I am probably way over simplifying this device, and not sure what it would cost, but you wonder that if something could be bought, how does that cost compare to all this R&D, and compression, MPEG4, switched digtal, and these other technologies cable companies are investing in.


Just turn off analog, and you have another decade's worth of BW at your disposal. There has to be a better way to get rid of analog other than forcing everyone to rent a STB for every TV they own.


You have to wonder, is the future of cable TV really trying to switch, compress, and manipulate their tiny digital bandwidth to squeeze as much in as possible, or should it be a transition away from analog all together resulting in enormouse amounts of freed up bandwidth...???


----------



## cheneyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheneyp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi folks -
> 
> 
> CT Comcast guy here. We bought my father-in-law a small HD LCD set which has a built-in ASTC/QAM tuner and plan to deliver it to him over the holiday week. He's in Titusville and I believe has BHN cable. He also has D* (since he has in NY) but BHN is part of his association fees so he gets it for "free". I've read through a lot of this thread trying to get a sense of how many digital channels this TV should be able to get from BHN. I saw a long list earlier on that had 30 or so mainly digital versions of analogs. What about the HD locals? I get all the HD locals here in CT plus a national PBSHD feed.



Just bumping this up, hoping for a response. Trying to decide if I need to set him up with an antenna to do OTA instead of the BHN option (which would clearly be easier!). Thanks.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheneyp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bumping this up, hoping for a response. Trying to decide if I need to set him up with an antenna to do OTA instead of the BHN option (which would clearly be easier!). Thanks.



You most likely won't get any digital channels on the tv because bhn encrypts everything.


You will need a cablecard to receive the digital channels.


----------



## ClubSteeler

An antenna in the attic will get PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, UPS, WB or whatever its called now, and a few other indenpendents/PBS/religious channels..


From brevard county, I recommend one with an amplifier. I use a Radio Shack one that looks like a stealth fighter. 98% signal from Palm Bay.


Just remember that analog cable shares some same frequencies as the antenna, so you'll need to fish him a coax wire from the attic to his TV.


----------



## cheneyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You most likely won't get any digital channels on the tv because bhn encrypts everything.
> 
> 
> You will need a cablecard to receive the digital channels.



Thanks for the responses.


I thought cable companies were at least required to unencrypt the digital versions of the locals - even if they don't provide the HD versions. Someone posted here a couple of months ago (maybe longer, I read through a LOT of this before posting) that they got about 30 unencrypted digitals - just not HD (that I could tell).


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheneyp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> 
> I thought cable companies were at least required to unencrypt the digital versions of the locals - even if they don't provide the HD versions. Someone posted here a couple of months ago (maybe longer, I read through a LOT of this before posting) that they got about 30 unencrypted digitals - just not HD (that I could tell).



I hope you know that you do not need to buy your father an HDTV if you only expect him to get digital channels. If you want to get him HD you'll either need to hook up an antenna to get him OTA HD, or get him cable with the HD pkg (or a dish). As I read your posts it appears that you are equating HD channels with digital channels, a common mistake.


----------



## cheneyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope you know that you do not need to buy your father an HDTV if you only expect him to get digital channels. If you want to get him HD you'll either need to hook up an antenna to get him OTA HD, or get him cable with the HD pkg (or a dish). As I read your posts it appears that you are equating HD channels with digital channels, a common mistake.



I am aware of the Digital/HD issue. I got him an HDTV with QAM tuner because he wanted an LCD and I got a great price. I can get all of my locals in HD (Comcast cable) here in CT and was hoping I could do the same for him down there. Certainly easier than hooking up an antenna. Maybe I'll get one that clips to his D* dish.....


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheneyp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am aware of the Digital/HD issue. I got him an HDTV with QAM tuner because he wanted an LCD and I got a great price. I can get all of my locals in HD (Comcast cable) here in CT and was hoping I could do the same for him down there. Certainly easier than hooking up an antenna. Maybe I'll get one that clips to his D* dish.....



With his D* dish he can only get the 4 Network locals via D*, if he has the H20 receiver, but he will get about 30 HD and digital locals with the OTA tuner. With BHN I think they have about 14 HD and digital locals, according to a neighbor who has BHN HD.


----------



## cheneyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With his D* dish he can only get the 4 Network locals via D*, if he has the H20 receiver, but he will get about 30 HD and digital locals with the OTA tuner. With BHN I think they have about 14 HD and digital locals, according to a neighbor who has BHN HD.



He has D* but doesn't get HD since he doesn't have an HD set. This is a small HD unit (20") that I was hoping for a bonus he could get local HD off the BHN cable feed (which he gets as part of his association fees). The antenna I was looking at maybe putting on his dish is for OTA HD reception (NOT from D* - way too down-rezzed for me at any rate).


----------



## Barry928

If BHN analog service is included with his fees can he just pay the $8.50 difference per month and get BHN digital service?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheneyp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He has D* but doesn't get HD since he doesn't have an HD set. This is a small HD unit (20") that I was hoping for a bonus he could get local HD off the BHN cable feed (which he gets as part of his association fees). The antenna I was looking at maybe putting on his dish is for OTA HD reception (NOT from D* - way too down-rezzed for me at any rate).



I am sure you need to rent the HD box from BHN to get any HD from their cable. Best thing to do is go to their web site and email them and they can tell you exactly what you will need. It is at: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ and their contact page is at http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/contact_us/default.aspx .


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What a shame how much BW analog hogs...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder..... A small piece of hardware that goes behind your TV, no display or remote, that simply strips off the first 70 digital TV channels and does a digital to analog conversion. What would that cost?
> 
> 
> Or some hi-tech amplified splitter that takes 100% digital channels, passes that out to 2 lines, and then converts to analog for say 50 channels and splits that out 4 ways. So then every customer would only have to have 1 of these devices.
> 
> 
> So your analog TV would see the exact same signals it sees now, but the incoming cable would be 100% digital.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I am probably way over simplifying this device, and not sure what it would cost, but you wonder that if something could be bought, how does that cost compare to all this R&D, and compression, MPEG4, switched digtal, and these other technologies cable companies are investing in.
> 
> 
> Just turn off analog, and you have another decade's worth of BW at your disposal. There has to be a better way to get rid of analog other than forcing everyone to rent a STB for every TV they own.
> 
> 
> You have to wonder, is the future of cable TV really trying to switch, compress, and manipulate their tiny digital bandwidth to squeeze as much in as possible, or should it be a transition away from analog all together resulting in enormouse amounts of freed up bandwidth...???



The cable industry knows exactly where the cost point is for this D to A converter device. They have it pegged at $30 per display which is actually quite a cost burden with some households using 3 or 4 analog displays. If anyone here can invent such a device and manufacture it cheaply then you have an opening order for 50 million units.


If BHN shut off all the analog service tommorow they would have the capacity for 300 HD channels using MPEG4.


----------



## MisterJ

I've been reading this forum for quite some time. If you have any questions about what equipment (cable box, HD box, etc) that you may need, or pricing questions / info, etc send me a PM and I'll will respond back with simple answers.


----------



## Barry928

Are you a BHN employee?


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you a BHN employee?




that is correct.


----------



## Barry928

Welcome.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome.




Thanks. I've been reading this forum for quite a while now. I've noticed that some have called BHN and can't seem to get a straight answer, so I figured I would finally register and "join in on the fun"!


----------



## cheneyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If BHN analog service is included with his fees can he just pay the $8.50 difference per month and get BHN digital service?



Perhaps - I'll have to check it out when I get down there. Good suggestion. How much more is the HD tier?


----------



## Barry928

Digital cable includes all of the local channels in HD plus Discovery HD, TNT HD, and A&E HD. The HD tier has INHD, INHD2, HDNet, HDNet Movies, Universal HD and ESPN HD for an additional $6.


----------



## cheneyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital cable includes all of the local channels in HD plus Discovery HD, TNT HD, and A&E HD. The HD tier has INHD, INHD2, HDNet, HDNet Movies, Universal HD and ESPN HD for an additional $6.



Not bad. Up here, you need to go from "Expanded Basic" to a minimum Digital Tier for about $10/month and then another $11/month to get the HD tier (which includes everything above except INHD2 and HDNet - we get NGEOHD and ESPN2HD in their place).


----------



## Barry928

Uh..oh...That's going to wake up the ESPN2HD guys again. Calling Rolltide. Your 2 most desired channels were just mentioned.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been reading this forum for quite some time. If you have any questions about what equipment (cable box, HD box, etc) that you may need, or pricing questions / info, etc send me a PM and I'll will respond back with simple answers.



oh goodie..


will BHN give me trouble saturday when going into the front offices to get my Pace 550 exchanged for an SA3250HD?


i had trouble last time when i got the Pace (from a 2100)... they wouldn't let me exchange it, because I wasn't on the account.. my father added me then... but when i requested the cable guy come out to exchange for an SA3250HD, my SSN didn't work, and I had to use my fathers.. (which btw, the cable guy said he had no 3250's, only Pace 550's----which wasn't right, because I requested the 3250.. why send someone out who doesn't even have it?)


i like BHN.. but i hate the hassles..


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheneyp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He has D* but doesn't get HD since he doesn't have an HD set. This is a small HD unit (20") that I was hoping for a bonus he could get local HD off the BHN cable feed (which he gets as part of his association fees). The antenna I was looking at maybe putting on his dish is for OTA HD reception (NOT from D* - way too down-rezzed for me at any rate).



Just for your information, if you choose to HD via DirecTV, there's a lot you should know...


First off, You'll need a new dish installed, and they will likely install a large Dish that can point at 5 different orbital locations.


Then you'll need a HD receiver. If you want to OWN this receiver, you'll need to fight with D* for their approval, then you'll need to pay $750 for it. If you just go "BUY" one at best Buy, it will cost you about $300, and that's just to LEASE it. That's right, you won't own it, and will have to return it when you cancel D*.


Then you'll need to get D* to activate your receiver, which automatically locks you into a 2 year commitment starting on the activation day, no way around that.


======


OR - You can get BHN HD, and they'll come out for free and hook up a box, that your main box, is no additional cost.


However, you best talk to someone who knows their stuff, because his community is paying for absic cable at no extra cost to your dad, and really wouldn't be fair for him to then have to come up with $56 a month to get his box. I would think BHN could work something out where he could pay the difference between basic cable and the digital tier with the free HD channels, whihc is like $10 a month. But I don't know if they will do that or not.


=======


Or - You can install a $50 antenna and never pay for HD again, but only get local channels. The obvious winner cost-wise in the long run. However, in my opinion, I bet your dad would enjoy Discover HD Theater, and possibly A&E HD, and the future will hopefully bring more HD options.


In my opinion, none of the other national HD channels ever have anything worth watching, except ESPNHD... but that costs more


----------



## ClubSteeler

Quick question...


Is there any charges or limitations for changing your cable packages frequently?


What I might do: I might add the HD package just for the College Football Bowl games and then cancel it.


Is this allowed? Do I need to keep the HD package for a certain length of time before I can cancel it?


Thanks.


============================


Another question, if I buy the HD package... and I take my STB to a friend's house to watch a football game on ESPNHD, and that friend has the same HD STB, but doesn't pay for the HD package...


Will MY STB pick up ESPNHD at his house?


----------



## Derek K.

I don't see how there could be a charge for changing packages. I had digital cable for a day just so I didn't have to pay for analog cable installation. The person I talked to at bhn even suggested it!


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh goodie..
> 
> 
> will BHN give me trouble saturday when going into the front offices to get my Pace 550 exchanged for an SA3250HD?
> 
> 
> i had trouble last time when i got the Pace (from a 2100)... they wouldn't let me exchange it, because I wasn't on the account.. my father added me then... but when i requested the cable guy come out to exchange for an SA3250HD, my SSN didn't work, and I had to use my fathers.. (which btw, the cable guy said he had no 3250's, only Pace 550's----which wasn't right, because I requested the 3250.. why send someone out who doesn't even have it?)
> 
> 
> i like BHN.. but i hate the hassles..




The way accounts are in the system, the main account holder has their SSN listed. Additional users have thier name on the acct as an authorized user. Sometimes the rep doesn't get the 2nd persons social. So you may need the last 4 of your fathers. At some point, you can add the last 4 of your SSN.


As far as the HD box models.... it depends on what the warehouse has for that day. Sometimes it could be all 3250's, sometimes all Pace, sometimes 50/50. Honestly, if you go to the front counter and they don't have the box you want, you can wait 2 days and try again.


----------



## Barry928

The last time I visited the BHN warehouse they were collecting all of the PACE 550's and issueing 3250HD as a replacement.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just for your information, if you choose to HD via DirecTV, there's a lot you should know...
> 
> 
> First off, You'll need a new dish installed, and they will likely install a large Dish that can point at 5 different orbital locations.
> 
> 
> Then you'll need a HD receiver. If you want to OWN this receiver, you'll need to fight with D* for their approval, then you'll need to pay $750 for it. If you just go "BUY" one at best Buy, it will cost you about $300, and that's just to LEASE it. That's right, you won't own it, and will have to return it when you cancel D*.
> 
> 
> Then you'll need to get D* to activate your receiver, which automatically locks you into a 2 year commitment starting on the activation day, no way around that.
> 
> 
> ======
> 
> 
> OR - You can get BHN HD, and they'll come out for free and hook up a box, that your main box, is no additional cost.
> 
> 
> However, you best talk to someone who knows their stuff, because his community is paying for absic cable at no extra cost to your dad, and really wouldn't be fair for him to then have to come up with $56 a month to get his box. I would think BHN could work something out where he could pay the difference between basic cable and the digital tier with the free HD channels, whihc is like $10 a month. But I don't know if they will do that or not.
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> Or - You can install a $50 antenna and never pay for HD again, but only get local channels. The obvious winner cost-wise in the long run. However, in my opinion, I bet your dad would enjoy Discover HD Theater, and possibly A&E HD, and the future will hopefully bring more HD options.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, none of the other national HD channels ever have anything worth watching, except ESPNHD... but that costs more





When an apt complex or a subdivision has cable included in their rent or HOA fees, you can upgrade and add any/all services you want. You will, of course, not pay the full price since your cable is included in rent/HOA fees. Feel free to PM me if you have a question about $$ or info on how to.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The last time I visited the BHN warehouse they were collecting all of the PACE 550's and issueing 3250HD as a replacement.



That is correct. I can't find the email memo but about 6 weeks ago BHN sent a flyer to all Pace box customers.

During service calls, techs are replacing them, and for swaps, the 3250's are being issued. But not all front counters will have all 3250's completely stocked yet. It's a slow process, but that is correct.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then you'll need a HD receiver. If you want to OWN this receiver, you'll need to fight with D* for their approval, then you'll need to pay $750 for it. If you just go "BUY" one at best Buy, it will cost you about $300, and that's just to LEASE it. That's right, you won't own it, and will have to return it when you cancel D*.



Best Buy sells the H20 HD DirecTV receiver for $99.00, free to new customers after rebate, not $300.00. If you are an exisiting customer it it cost you $99.00. If you are a exisiting DirecTV customer, don't go to BB or CC, call DirecTV first and they may give you a good deal on an upgrade.


----------



## cheneyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Best Buy sells the H20 HD DirecTV receiver for $99.00, free to new customers after rebate, not $300.00. If you are an exisiting customer it it cost you $99.00. If you are a exisiting DirecTV customer, don't go to BB or CC, call DirecTV first and they may give you a good deal on an upgrade.



Thanks. Sounds like a boatload of options! I guess first I'll have to see how he likes the TV (it will be his first HD set) and then see what he'd like to do. He IS retired so he has a lot more time on his hands to watch TV than I do!


----------



## ClubSteeler

MisterJ - Very helpful info for everyone. Glad you're here.


Keep us posted on rumors, especially new channels coming, and super-especially new HD channels.....


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MisterJ - Very helpful info for everyone. Glad you're here.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on rumors, especially new channels coming, and super-especially new HD channels.....




Ditto MisterJ, thanks for being a voice when your company badly needs one. Barry tows the line too much for BHN for just being a "civilian".


Now give us some juicy HD channel rumors for Xmas!!


----------



## Hakemon

welll my Pace is on my bed right now, unhooked, and ready to go tomorrow..


i just want to be able to watch video on demand, which i can't do with the Pace, since the update


MisterJ, I did email BHN to send a tech out to give me the 3250, and they said sure.. but when they came, the tech said he had only a van full of Pace's.. that sounds more like they didn't even care to read that i wanted the 3250, especially if they are issuing 3250's as replacements...


(but anyways, i just hope they have the 3250's at the front counter.. because honestly, i've been trying to hard as it is to get a 3250)


----------



## Hakemon

oh, here's a VERY good question..


since im visiting my mothers tonight, and there's a show on Discovery HD i REALLY want to watch, and she don't have HD service (but has BHN), and i have my HD box to replace tomorrow, can i plug it into her coax line, to watch the show?


(i seriously hope so, cause i dont want to miss the show)


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh, here's a VERY good question..
> 
> 
> since im visiting my mothers tonight, and there's a show on Discovery HD i REALLY want to watch, and she don't have HD service (but has BHN), and i have my HD box to replace tomorrow, can i plug it into her coax line, to watch the show?
> 
> 
> (i seriously hope so, cause i dont want to miss the show)





it will usually work. Enjoy the show!


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it will usually work. Enjoy the show!



ok, cool!


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (i seriously hope so, cause i dont want to miss the show)



that's what dvrs are for...


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's what dvrs are for...



what if i had a DVR that needed to be replaced


----------



## Hakemon

MisterJ, one more question...


I wanted to give my mother a good christmas present, because she's tired of using the TV guide channel, and is tired of the fuzzy scifi, FX, and TNT channels (everyone in her condo gets it the same)..


I own my own Explorer 2100.. It says PowerTV when it starts up, and when booting, it has the same Pioneer logo (that my Pace had before the update), so I assume it runs on Passport...


Is it possible, at all, to get it running for her as a present? (obviously it shouldn't cost for rental of the box, because the box is mine).. I can provide any information from this box, including serial.. (i bought this box from the Thrift store, and it appears to be fully functional, it gets the time from BHN, but it just says something that the cable service is disconnected----and my guess is because it isn't allowed on the network)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh, here's a VERY good question..
> 
> 
> since im visiting my mothers tonight, and there's a show on Discovery HD i REALLY want to watch, and she don't have HD service (but has BHN), and i have my HD box to replace tomorrow, can i plug it into her coax line, to watch the show?
> 
> 
> (i seriously hope so, cause i dont want to miss the show)



You can do this if you don't change head ends. If she lives on the same side of Orlando it should work.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it will usually work. Enjoy the show!



It will...


I have two HD sets and one non-HD set... but all three of my cable boxes are HD boxes now.


The non-HD (bedroom) set has a PACE box hooked to it... all the HD channels work on it... they just come in as widescreen (of course) on the crummy bedroom set.


With a standard set, I was not able to watch INHD, HDNET, DISC-HD etc in my bedroom... which was annoying since I often watch NBA/MLB games at night. With the HD box, even though my set is not HD... those channels all work.


So, despite what they say at BHN... you DO NOT need an HD TV to get those channels on your set. They are not in HD of course, but they come in just like the others.


----------



## Barry928

No one is saying the HD boxes don't down convert to SD. I am saying the box will no longer be authorized if you plug it into a different headend.


----------



## Hakemon

im at my mothers house.. it's working (same head end)..


her TV is 480i only, but luckily the Pace can do that


----------



## Hakemon

but what about using my own Explorer 2100, as a present for my mother? it has PowerTV, and it has Passport installed on it (it even got upgraded last time it was connected to the BHN cable service, but wasn't authorized to run..)


i will provide any information wanted..


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No one is saying the HD boxes don't down convert to SD. I am saying the box will no longer be authorized if you plug it into a different headend.



Oh I know, they didn't ask this time, but I recall when picking up my HD box before at BHN they wanted to make sure I had an HD set... when in reality you don't need one for the 1000-1329 channels to come in.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh I know, they didn't ask this time, but I recall when picking up my HD box before at BHN they wanted to make sure I had an HD set... when in reality you don't need one for the 1000-1329 channels to come in.



They want to confirm you have an HD set because the HD set top box costs them more money and is in shorter supply. Plus they are tracking HD penetration. No one is intentionally trying to deceive you.


----------



## Hakemon

*sigh*


how do i explain this easiest for my mother? she's worried she's going to get charged for using the Pace 550 box that should be at my fathers house, cause she's right now getting more channels while the box is here...


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They want to confirm you have an HD set because the HD set top box costs them more money and is in shorter supply. Plus they are tracking HD penetration. No one is intentionally trying to deceive you.



Oh, I understand... by no way did I feel I was being deceived at all... and I didn't mean it that way.


I kinda learned this by mistake. I actually had the PACE before my 2nd HD set was delivered. I hooked it up to the old set, and all the channels worked. At that time, I was happy to know that I could watch INHD/HDNET/DISCHD/UnivHD/etc on my other sets without it costing any different, or having to buy an HD set for that room.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> how do i explain this easiest for my mother? she's worried she's going to get charged for using the Pace 550 box that should be at my fathers house, cause she's right now getting more channels while the box is here...



Excuse me maam...BHN police here....We've detected unauthorized viewing enjoyment at this address. Your going to have to come with us into the black helicopter.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excuse me maam...BHN police here....We've detected unauthorized viewing enjoyment at this address. Your going to have to come with us into the black helicopter.



oh no, NOT the black helicopter!










lol, i think i convinced her, that the box just "knows" only my fathers account number...


----------



## Barry928

I found a preliminary pdf showing the early MDN interface. It is quite crude in its early form with the graphics needing a lot of work but the features seem cool. I especially like the "favorite channels first" guide feature. 2.4MB
http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...sion_guide.pdf


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh..oh...That's going to wake up the ESPN2HD guys again. Calling Rolltide. Your 2 most desired channels were just mentioned.



Funny! I'm thinking of increasing my offer to BHN from $2 to $5 more a month that I'd be willing to pay just to get those 2 channels.










Any solid time table for the MDN roll out? Looks like some exciting features will be added. I like the sort by favorites and the recording conflicts screen. I've always missed the conflicts screen that I use to have with Tivo.


----------



## Hakemon

oh, that MDN interface is sooooooooo sexy, LOL


will Pace 550 and SA3250HD owners get it too? or is it a DVR only thing? (oh please be yes!)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny! I'm thinking of increasing my offer to BHN from $2 to $5 more a month that I'd be willing to pay just to get those 2 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any solid time table for the MDN roll out? Looks like some exciting features will be added. I like the sort by favorites and the recording conflicts screen. I've always missed the conflicts screen that I use to have with Tivo.



Sometime in 2007 is all I know. I read a post in another thread suggesting the new software was required to fulfill the OCAP requirements. The original deadline was set for July 2005 and then extended to July 2007 so that may be the due date.


All set top boxes now share the same software and GUI on the BHN system. When MDN is deployed it will take the place of both Passport and SARA. Passport is considered to have fewer features than SARA so Orlando will receive the new software before Tampa.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Any word if the MDN interface will be available in 16:9 for people with HDTV's?


----------



## Barry928

We still live in a world of mixed 4:3 and 16:9 HDTV's. 4:3 guide works on both so I assume that will continue to be the norm. I can live with 4:3 if the side bars have the option to be black.


----------



## Impala1ss

Well. it's not TIVO but the guide seems better than what we have now. Allowing "favorite channels" to be listed first in the guide is excellent. I'm looking forward to the change.


----------



## Barry928

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvpullsad121606.htm 



The decision was made after cable operator Time Warner sued the satcaster, saying it made a false claim regarding the picture quality.


----------



## Hakemon

oh geez, this stupidity sickens me...


Sand Lake Rd is the BHN office i went to, it was 12:30, i got the only guy working there (the other window was a lady)..


They told me they had no SA3250HD's, and also went to say there is no problem with the Pace 550's, but they be happy to exchange it.. I told them I don't want another Pace, and that I know BHN would be recalling them. Then, after I described the problem, of which Barry saw for himself, that after watching On Demand channels, the box freezes to a black screen...


The guy told me the following (almost word for word too): "To watch regular 480i channels, you must NOT use Component, you must use the (pointing at the yellow Composit jack) jacks here, otherwise you will get a snowy picture."


I told him that's BS, that Component can handle ALL scan rates, it's how it was designed, and he told me that the Pace no longer automatically changes scan rates, and you have to do that in the TV.. I told him that was BS too because the Pace, in it's OWN menu, allows you to select the resolution.. He thought I was crazy then...


Son of a gun.. I am STILL stick with the freakin Pace 550, and they don't know when they will get the SA3250HD's.. (and the funny part, I didn't even ASK for that argument above, he came out of the clear blue and started that crap.. so, that's my official complaint about BHN's horrible front desk man...) I mean, I still like BHN cable services over other providers, but they need to hire more intelligent people at those offices...


EDIT: Ok ok, I didn't say BS to them, I said the friendly alternative: "that doesn't sound right"..


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We still live in a world of mixed 4:3 and 16:9 HDTV's. 4:3 guide works on both so I assume that will continue to be the norm. I can live with 4:3 if the side bars have the option to be black.



Sure, I understand that, but how hard would it be for them to create both 4:3 and 16:9 guides?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure, I understand that, but how hard would it be for them to create both 4:3 and 16:9 guides?



if memory serves me right, the guides are written in XML..


The graphics are "static" too.. So, in order two make two different versions, there's just that, two different versions, not one that can adapt to the other...


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if memory serves me right, the guides are written in XML..
> 
> 
> The graphics are "static" too.. So, in order two make two different versions, there's just that, two different versions, not one that can adapt to the other...



I would hope with them working on their new MDN software that they were forward thinking enough to include both. Regardless, say they need 2 completely different set of graphics, whats the big deal? That honestly shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## Hakemon

well, two sets of graphics means it requires twice the amount of flash memory







something the cable boxes "may" not have..


they can do a certain trick though.. use alpha channels for the graphics, and use something like PNG24 for the buttons and things, and you could pull off an interface where anything can move anywhere.. only problem: it wastes CPU performance on quality, vs performance...


----------



## AVSfan99

New to HD (with a Mits 65831) and recently converted my standard BHN service to full HD with a PACE DC550P stb. I've been messing around with output format and have had all enabled at one point (although had to disable 480i as it seem to have trouble sync'ing sometimes). Anyway, on most HD channels I see something I don't know how to describe other than as very faint/transparent sidebars. Sometimes all I see is a faint vertical lines on either side (depends on picture being displayed), others it looks like a lightly contrasted sidebars. See pic below.


I see these using either a DVI-HDMI cable or component. I've tried enabling/disabling outputs in different variations, e.g. only 1080i on the PACE, even tried a 2nd PACE box without any luck. It's not the TV as I can view other inputs, e.g. DVD and don't have the same thing. This only seems to happen on the cable input. Interestingly enough, my dad has the same TV and lives in Deltona. His stb is a Scientific Atlanta model 3250HD and his HD cable doesn't show this. Is this an issue with the PACE boxes?


----------



## AVSfan99

Darn, can't seem to post any pics or links???!!!!


----------



## AVSfan99

Ahh, just noticed the error about spam and requiring 5+ posts ... this should work then ...


Note the faint "sidebars". Note this is a new Mits DLP sets, so it's not burn in.


----------



## Hakemon

ehh yea, that's what I call the "4% Sidebar Problem"..


Read back a couple of pages, you'll see this started happening when BHN updated the software.. You're gonna have to do what I did, get it replaced with the Scientific Atlanta SA3250HD...


That one doesn't have the problem, and honestly, has better picture levels too.. (i had to adjust my contrast and brightness a little cause this one seems more "proper", and the pace as too bright a picture)...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh geez, this stupidity sickens me...
> 
> 
> Sand Lake Rd is the BHN office i went to, it was 12:30, i got the only guy working there (the other window was a lady)..
> 
> 
> They told me they had no SA3250HD's, and also went to say there is no problem with the Pace 550's, but they be happy to exchange it.. I told them I don't want another Pace, and that I know BHN would be recalling them. Then, after I described the problem, of which Barry saw for himself, that after watching On Demand channels, the box freezes to a black screen...
> 
> 
> The guy told me the following (almost word for word too): "To watch regular 480i channels, you must NOT use Component, you must use the (pointing at the yellow Composit jack) jacks here, otherwise you will get a snowy picture."
> 
> 
> I told him that's BS, that Component can handle ALL scan rates, it's how it was designed, and he told me that the Pace no longer automatically changes scan rates, and you have to do that in the TV.. I told him that was BS too because the Pace, in it's OWN menu, allows you to select the resolution.. He thought I was crazy then...
> 
> 
> Son of a gun.. I am STILL stick with the freakin Pace 550, and they don't know when they will get the SA3250HD's.. (and the funny part, I didn't even ASK for that argument above, he came out of the clear blue and started that crap.. so, that's my official complaint about BHN's horrible front desk man...) I mean, I still like BHN cable services over other providers, but they need to hire more intelligent people at those offices...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok ok, I didn't say BS to them, I said the friendly alternative: "that doesn't sound right"..



You would have probably been better off talking to the lady in the other window...


----------



## Hakemon

yea, should let the guy behind me go first XD


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Hmm. I guess I'm a little slow, but I just had an idea how to fix a problem. (Heck, someone - a Barry? - may have already told me to try this. I don't know.)


As I've reported a few times over the last month, sometimes when I switch from an SD channel to an HD channel (I'm not sure whether it's 720p or 1080i is important) I either get once-a-second glitches or white snow. Twice today I got the white snow and changing to an SD channel and back again didn't fix the problem, as I thought it had in the past. I had to cycle the TV power to fix it. I've assumed that this is a HDMI handshake problem with SD.


So it just hit me that I could simply disable 480i output on the SA8300HD. I tried it and according to my TV 480i channels are converted to 480p. Originally I didn't want to do this because I assumed my Sony XBR2 TV would upconvert better than the 8300. But then I realized that I don't care. Besides The Daily Show and an occasional Food Network show, I don't watch 480i. My kids and wife watch a few 480i shows and I don't think they will notice the difference. And to be honest, so far it seems that 480p looks better. (Maybe I've screwed up my 480i settings on the TV.)


I don't know if this will fix my problem, but I'm certainly hoping it will. I'll let you know.


----------



## Barry928

I often suggest either limiting or enabling certain resolutions as a method to either improve picture quality or eliminate problems on a case by case basis. What I try to discourage is members announcing that a certain resolution does not work well for them so everyone should turn it off. 480i off sounds like a perfect solution for you with your display model, cable box model and the current generation of software. Congrats on a good solution for all the viewers in your household.


----------



## Hakemon

for me, the 3250HD works better when letting the TV doing the scaling.. while the scaler is infact better than the Pace 550, my TV still does it better..


and on a Pace 550, the only way to get rid f the sidebars, is a solution i know no one wants to do.. tell it the TV is 4:3, and only enable 480i and 480p.. cause when the TV guide ads the black bars for the 16:9 mod and resolutions, it ads the 4% bars on the side.. (it's a Pace graphics bug).. . (essentially, make it SDTV and EDTV only----which is the total opposite the box was designed for)


the 3250HD doesn't suffer from the bug.. matter of fact, it doesn't suffer from any bug from what I can see...


Barry: The 3250HD isn't having problems with on deman.. I just tried, i starting the Librarian Interview, then went to cartoon network (Aqua Teen Hunger Force), and it worked fine...


----------



## Barry928

Glad to hear swapping out the 550 for the 3250 solved your problems. Thanks to Mr J. for getting the paper work done on the weekend.


----------



## Hakemon

yes, thank you both for your hard work.. I really appreciate it..


----------



## AVSfan99

Okay, just spent some time looking at this 4% thing and indeed seems to be the same thing I'm experiencing. I made a service call to have the box replaced for the 3250HD (like my dad has and been discussed here), but the lady on the phone told me they only use PACE here ... BS. I did ask for a BHN tech (not a contractor) to come in and take a look at the problem and to check with Volusia for a chance to the get the 3250. Hakemon, in one of your posts you mentioned going to the Altamonte Sprgs office (off 434) and they gave you a hard time, how did you manage to obtain a 3250? Assuming the tech (who's scheduled for tomorrow AM) doesn't produce the stb, do you think I can go into Deland and have them swap the PACE for a 3250?


BTW, I'm sure glad I found this post, thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## DouglasR

Just noticed we lost an HD channel today. INHD2. Not always great stuff on there, but it was an HD channel that was entirely in HD...all the time. Oh well here's hoping for more HD channels sooner than later.


----------



## Barry928

This was a planned loss. The network is simply being merged with INHD.


----------



## rolltide1017

Now there is room for NGEO HD or ESPN2 HD!!!


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSfan99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, just spent some time looking at this 4% thing and indeed seems to be the same thing I'm experiencing. I made a service call to have the box replaced for the 3250HD (like my dad has and been discussed here), but the lady on the phone told me they only use PACE here ... BS. I did ask for a BHN tech (not a contractor) to come in and take a look at the problem and to check with Volusia for a chance to the get the 3250. Hakemon, in one of your posts you mentioned going to the Altamonte Sprgs office (off 434) and they gave you a hard time, how did you manage to obtain a 3250? Assuming the tech (who's scheduled for tomorrow AM) doesn't produce the stb, do you think I can go into Deland and have them swap the PACE for a 3250?
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm sure glad I found this post, thanks for all the info guys.



send a PM to MisterJ, he's got the power to make this happen


----------



## AVSfan99

Thx Hakemon. I'm currently waiting on the BHN tech to come in ... if he doesn't produce the 3250, I'll PM MisterJ.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad to hear swapping out the 550 for the 3250 solved your problems. Thanks to Mr J. for getting the paper work done on the weekend.




No problem! Anytime!


----------



## Barry928

D* has changed the tag line and begun airing the ad again.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvpullsad121606.htm 


Ad now says "picture that can't be beat"



uhhh...except by most of the other content providers. We need enforcable standards to measure HD picture quality.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

How can someone with such a smokin' bod be so non-sexy? She gives me the creeps.


As far as DirecTV's HD-Lite, which was mentioned somewhere in this thread: Wasn't that an issue with their older MPG2 receivers? I thought that the new MPG4 picture looked pretty good - when they weren't compressing the hell out of it. Is DirecTV slowly transistioning all their channels from MPG2 to MPG4? Or are they actually transmitting each channel twice?


Just curious.


----------



## Barry928

The MPEG4 on D* right now is primarily the HD LIL channels. All MPEG4 channels are duplicates of the MPEG2 channels until all D* customers are converted to the new MPEG4 capable receivers.


----------



## AVSfan99

BHN tech arrived, confirmed the problem for himself, went to his truck and came back with a 3250HD. Friendly fellow. The "4%" bars are gone. Thanks again guys for this thread and all the invaluable info.


----------



## jaylynch

Has anyone experienced problems of macroblocking and extended audiodrop outs while recording and watching Showtime programs. I recorded Splinter Cell last week and several of the episodes were literally unwatchable. I've never seen such horrible reception. It goes on for five or ten minutes and sometimes clears up.


I called BHN & they said to switch out the box (I've got the HD recorder). But it only seems to happen on Showtime. Most of my other recording & viewing is the networks. Also football on WOFL yesterday was fine. I don't see why the cable box would be so selective.


Thanks for any comments.


Jay Lynch


----------



## Barry928

Jay,


This is the elusive glitching problem we have been trying to solve for years. BHN is moving forward with testing to trace the problem. I am helping any way I can and I my ask members here for help. My current work around is to record shows at alternate times to minimize glitching.


----------



## rolltide1017

That happened to me a couple times last week when I recorded Sleeper Cell as well. The couple that had glitches for me where the ones that I had recorded the repeat airing (around 11 or midnight I think) instead of the original airing.


----------



## Kid Red

Barry- I just got the 8300HD and have a few questions-


1) Will it pass HDMI thru a switch? My old Pace would not pass DVI thru my switch.

2) It has grey bars







(my old Pace was rebooted to black bars) Is that what everyone else has?

3) More Settings menu section text is very pixelated, hard to read



My second Pace box has that sidebar 4% issue, what do I do?


----------



## Hakemon

for the 4% bar issue, you'll have to do what's being recommended, get a 3250HD...


(though, even on the 3250HD, when watching CSI Miami on AE HD, it still is choppy.. so that's without a doubt, an AE issue)


----------



## Kid Red

K, so I have to take that in. Anyone confirm black sidebars possible on the 3250? I'd deal with the 4% issue in order to keep black sidebars. I miss them now that I have an 8300HD.


----------



## Hakemon

i got grey side bars on the 3250, but honestly, that doesn't annoy me.. i'd rather keep my picture tube wearing evenly, not unevenly..


----------



## Kid Red

LCD and LCOS here so I'm not worried, I just can't settle into a movie or news with bright grey sidebars. Especially when they've been black for 4 years.


----------



## barrygordon

I am passing HDMI from the 8300 through a DVDO VP50 scaler with no problem. It operates as a 4 port HDMI switch among other things. I suspect a decent quality switch that handles the HDCP issue will work fine.


----------



## Barry928

A few members have reported success with HDCP handshake relay through an AV receiver since the 2.5.066 software upgrade. I feel the same way about the gray bars but I do not see them because my Lumagen has an adjustable black masking feature with separate memories for each input and each scan rate. I have not noticed a loss of resolution with the more settings menu.


----------



## Kid Red

So I can try to hook the 8300 up HDMI and see what happens? K.


So what do I do about my more settings menus? Other menus are normal, it's just the more settings look like they are scaled incorrectly, almost as if they were blown up, or contracted width wise or something.



[email protected][email protected]!! I forgot my main gripe!!!


Both boxes I think, but definitely on the Pace. When I'm watching HD, TNT yesterday, when it comes back from a commercial break, the whole 16:9 screen squishes together into 4:3! I just hit channel up, or menu and everything goes back. But during LOTR, EVERY commercial break I'd have to reset the image to get 16:9. It's not all channels, not sure if it's strictly TNT.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am passing HDMI from the 8300 through a DVDO VP50 scaler with no problem. It operates as a 4 port HDMI switch among other things. I suspect a decent quality switch that handles the HDCP issue will work fine.



The monoprice is HDCP compatible so I'll give it a try. Is DVI different that switches (or at least monoprice) would not be able to pass video thru a switch but yes with HDMI?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I can try to hook the 8300 up HDMI and see what happens? K.
> 
> 
> So what do I do about my more settings menus? Other menus are normal, it's just the more settings look like they are scaled incorrectly, almost as if they were blown up, or contracted width wise or something.
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected][email protected]!! I forgot my main gripe!!!
> 
> 
> Both boxes I think, but definitely on the Pace. When I'm watching HD, TNT yesterday, when it comes back from a commercial break, the whole 16:9 screen squishes together into 4:3! I just hit channel up, or menu and everything goes back. But during LOTR, EVERY commercial break I'd have to reset the image to get 16:9. It's not all channels, not sure if it's strictly TNT.



I have noticed since the upgrade the menu structure does not like to have the scan rate change. For example when watching a 1080i channel you press guide squeezing the 1080i into the corner and then BHN inserts a local ad at 480i the graphics dump. They have always recovered after I refreshed the screen but I wonder if that is related to your issues. Boot it to see if the menu gets fixed.


----------



## Kid Red

Barry- I've booted several times trying to get the black bars back and actually 1 time the black bars held. But after turning off the box, they rest to grey. The more settings menu issue remained.


----------



## Barry928

You may have to change boxes if you want to fix the settings menu. The gray bars are here to stay until the software people make that change. I am not aware of anyone in the country running passport on a 8300 with black side bars.


----------



## Kid Red

K, no big deal on the menu render bug, I don;t use that menu often. Box looks brand new.


Sad about their decision to go grey, I thought once you went black, you never....


What about the 16:9 stretch into 4:3? Have you seen that issue yet? It's on a relatively new Pace box, fine until last week.


----------



## Kid Red

K, no big deal on the menu render bug, I don;t use that menu often. Box looks brand new.


Sad about their decision to go grey, I thought once you went black, you never....


What about the 16:9 stretch into 4:3? Have you seen that issue yet? It's on a relatively new Pace box, fine until last week.


----------



## Barry928

I am trying to follow. You have a second 16:9 display with a PACE550 and it is sometimes showing a 4:3 squeeze with 16:9 content?


----------



## barrygordon

For all practical purposes DVI is a subset of HDMI. That is why a simple passive cable adapter can convert between HDMI and DVI. DVI however has no audio capability while HDMI does.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am trying to follow. You have a second 16:9 display with a PACE550 and it is sometimes showing a 4:3 squeeze with 16:9 content?




I was watching LOTR in HD last night on TNT. So it obviously fills the screen in 16:9. Commercials come on, in 16:9 also. Then, right before the show resumes, the screen flashes and the HD 16:9 LOTR is in 4:3 with grey bars. I hit menu, then exit and it's 16:9 filling the screen again. It happened consistently after every commercial from 9:30pm to 11:00pm. So I had to hit something on the remote after every commercial to get it to fill the screen again as it should be.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For all practical purposes DVI is a subset of HDMI. That is why a simple passive cable adapter can convert between HDMI and DVI. DVI however has no audio capability while HDMI does.




I know what DVI/HDMI is. My question was does the HDMI 8300HD pass thru a switch because my DVI Pace box did not. I guess/hope it's a HDCP thing related to the Pace box and that I can use the 8300HD HDMI thru my HDMI switch.


----------



## barrygordon

There is only one sure way to know, try it in your environment. As I said before I am essentially passing the SA8300HD feeds through a switch. It was crappy until the new software release and I had gone back to component. But with 2.05.066 I am having no trouble


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching LOTR in HD last night on TNT. So it obviously fills the screen in 16:9. Commercials come on, in 16:9 also. Then, right before the show resumes, the screen flashes and the HD 16:9 LOTR is in 4:3 with grey bars. I hit menu, then exit and it's 16:9 filling the screen again. It happened consistently after every commercial from 9:30pm to 11:00pm. So I had to hit something on the remote after every commercial to get it to fill the screen again as it should be.




The key word here is commercials. If they are local ads from BHN that is most likely the cause of your problem.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The key word here is commercials. If they are local ads from BHN that is most likely the cause of your problem.



Barry, I was watching LTOR at the same time on a 3250 as well, and did not have that problem.


----------



## Barry928

That is a good clue. Maybe the 8300HD is more sensitive to the scan rate changes.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The key word here is commercials. If they are local ads from BHN that is most likely the cause of your problem.



It's returning to the HD programming when it pops into 4:3 squishy mode. Like the signal is all of a sudden being sent 4:3 or the box is all of a sudden scaling to 4:3. THe poster above did not see the issue, not sure if they are on a Pace box tho. It happened on my other Pace box on my other TV as well but that Pace was switched for the 8300HD. I'll see how often it happens, I like the black bars so I'd hate to switch out this Pace box for the newer one and I will have to deal with the 4% issue as well.


Everything was fine then BHN goes and updates.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

That's odd. Tonight all three national news feeds (NBC, CBS and ABC at 6:30pm) are 4:3. I'd swear that they used to be 16:9.


What the heck?


(I even double checked INHD and that still comes in at 16:9.)


----------



## Barry928

None of the national broadcast network news programs are produced in 16:9.


----------



## Hakemon

ABC's news is in 16:9... it's supposedly the "first" in true HD..


(isn't BHN injecting their own ads over other peoples ads, illegal? I always thought that was the case, because people paid for the time slot, only to get overlaid with something else)


The only commercials I truly hate, are the BHN that want you to answer them.. Argh, those are annoying popups..


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater from 11/05/2006* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDMI is not officially supported, and given all the problems I don't blame them. Pity.



Is that still the official policy? I recently upgraded to HD and they asked me if I wanted HDMI or component. I said HDMI and they said that I had to get the DVR to get HDMI. Since I wanted the DVR anyway, it was no big deal to me. But they sure didn't make it sound unsupported. I am seeing handshake issue when changing channels above 1000, but haven't had much chance to troubleshoot.


----------



## Barry928

BHN is allowed to cover the national "filler" ads with local ads. The contract the national advertiser signed clearly states all markets have the right to insert local ads. Nothing illegal.


----------



## Hakemon

hmm ok.. what about those popup questioneers, the one that keeps asking the same things over and over again? will BHN get rid of them, or allow them to be shut off?


(oh, and barry, i asked my father about shutting off the power to whole house, to test again tomorrow, he didn't like the idea of shutting off the power to the whole house..)


----------



## Barry928

I don't know the answer about shutting off the pop ups. Guess I am not surprised Dad did not to reset all those clocks. Tell him you want to line your room in lead. hahahaha.


----------



## Hakemon

heh, yea.. after the test today, when unplugging everything else in the room, it didn't even phase the picture that much (just a tad bit, but the lines were the same), i think the TV is just plain old interfering with itself..


im gonna let the UPS charge up again, so when you want to pick it up, it'll be all charged..


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that still the official policy? I recently upgraded to HD and they asked me if I wanted HDMI or component. I said HDMI and they said that I had to get the DVR to get HDMI. Since I wanted the DVR anyway, it was no big deal to me. But they sure didn't make it sound unsupported. I am seeing handshake issue when changing channels above 1000, but haven't had much chance to troubleshoot.



Wow. I have no idea if you experienced a change in policy or you just got lucky with a good CSR. Sorry, no idea.


What sort of handshake issues?


----------



## WayneW

I hope "handshake" is the right word, I picked it up here. When changing channels, the TV goes dark or to blue screen for a bit saying "no signal". I often see splashes of what looks like digital noise or data (like an old video arcade game booting up). When I had the 8300HD going straight to the TV the delay in re-syncing was real bad. Now I am going through a Denon receiver and I think it is better, but I am still very tempted to use component instead as it makes surfing painful.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Having 480i commercials inserted into the ESPNHD feed is really disrupting my TV experience tonight. My TV has a second or two pause (blank screen) when the input switches resolution. That pause stretches into something much longer when I'm fast-forward'ing through commercials, resulting in missing the first 10-15 seconds of the game.


I haven't noticed this on other channels. Is this ESPN or BHN inserting the 480i commercials? I assume it's BHN. If so, can we tell them to cut it out? I know this has been covered in multiple past posts, mostly due to issues in the STB when switching resolutions, but I seem to remember that BHN was gong to start inserting commercials in the native resolution.


----------



## Barry928

That was the last word I got. They were aware of the disruption and planned to insert at the channels native resolution. I will mention it again.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Thanks, Barry.


----------



## Hakemon

oh ok, so that wasn't just me XD


cause everytime it went to commercial, the screen spazzed like it was on drugs, then went to saying "Component 2 - DETECTING"..


----------



## djdv8

I recently purchased a Maxent 42 plasma and I hooked the HD DVR to the tv with the hdmi cable. I got a picture but no sound. Any ideas? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Barry928

Have you selected HDMI as the digital audio output?


Settings>A(more settings)>Digital audio>HDMI


The default is DD.


----------



## Barry928

The kids are excited about Santa and I keep thinking about new HD channels. TWC announced carriage agreements with MHD so with INHD2 gone the addition of MHD seems likely. ESPN2HD would also be a good candidate for a new HD channel soon. I read a sound bite in the press from TWC programming exec. Fred Dressler stating that Comcast had made a deal for the popular sports channel so TWC should not be far behind. I don't want people to think I have some inside info. It just feels like something is in the air.


----------



## Kid Red

HGTV HD, ESPN2 HD, and drop A&E 4:3HD and give me NFL network or something.


----------



## petem23

Come on, give me ESPN2HD and NFL Network!


----------



## rich21

In the programming thread TWC in Albany is getting MHD (MTV HD) &

ESPN 2 HD before Christmas.


I have had the SA box stop doing digital audio for no reason twice now since the new software, analog audio is fine. The only fix is to reboot the box.


I can't get too excited about the another software release come spring/summer. They seem to create more bugs than they fix with each release.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having 480i commercials inserted into the ESPNHD feed is really disrupting my TV experience tonight. My TV has a second or two pause (blank screen) when the input switches resolution. That pause stretches into something much longer when I'm fast-forward'ing through commercials, resulting in missing the first 10-15 seconds of the game.
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed this on other channels. Is this ESPN or BHN inserting the 480i commercials? I assume it's BHN. If so, can we tell them to cut it out? I know this has been covered in multiple past posts, mostly due to issues in the STB when switching resolutions, but I seem to remember that BHN was gong to start inserting commercials in the native resolution.




It also happens while watching A&E HD also..


Now I use component cables, so it's no big deal to me, my TV just shows garbage for about a half-second, and then automatically adjusts to 480i to show the commercial, then back again after the commercial.


I haven't recorded anything from either of channels yet to see how it affects playback.


----------



## ClubSteeler

What exactly is the relationship between BHN and TWC?


How does TWC getting ESPN2 affect us?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What exactly is the relationship between BHN and TWC?
> 
> 
> How does TWC getting ESPN2 affect us?



BMC used to be a part of TWC. In fact it was called that here. Newhouse (the newspaper company) had invested in TWC a while back. Their deal was that after ten years they could split away those markets that they wanted, which they did. The still negotiate their contracts with TWC and that's the connection.


----------



## barrygordon

I also am getting a little disgusted with the time it takes to sync up on an HDMI change of input or for that matter with channel changes (on the same DVR) with resolution changes. I am going to give component a serious A/B test for PQ with HDMI. If I can't see a diff, I may just run the DVR's on Component. After all, Engineering BS aside, the only thing that counts is what I can see!


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also am getting a little disgusted with the time it takes to sync up on an HDMI change of input or for that matter with channel changes (on the same DVR) with resolution changes. I am going to give component a serious A/B test for PQ with HDMI. If I can't see a diff, I may just run the DVR's on Component. After all, Engineering BS aside, the only thing that counts is what I can see!



Post you test results.


I mean my HD pic is sooo superb, even through component, I can't see how much HDMI can really add. I bet at viewing distance you can't tell the difference. Maybe sitting to inches away looking at every pixel you might see a difference, don't know...


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BMC used to be a part of TWC. In fact it was called that here. Newhouse (the newspaper company) had invested in TWC a while back. Their deal was that after ten years they could split away those markets that they wanted, which they did. The still negotiate their contracts with TWC and that's the connection.




So... If TWC negotiates a new channel...


Does that mean:


A) We WILL get that channel also.


or


B) We COULD get that channel, if BHN decides to add it.


or


C) No affect on us.. BHN will negotiate what it wants regardless of what TWC does.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Post you test results.
> 
> 
> I mean my HD pic is sooo superb, even through component, I can't see how much HDMI can really add. I bet at viewing distance you can't tell the difference. Maybe sitting to inches away looking at every pixel you might see a difference, don't know...




Depends on your TV. Barry calibrated mine and we found that HDMI was about 5% sharper in detail.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the programming thread TWC in Albany is getting MHD (MTV HD)....



So does that mean teenage game shows and reality teenage shows in HD? I'll care when MTV actually plays a music video and when that video isn't censored to the rim.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So... If TWC negotiates a new channel...
> 
> 
> Does that mean:
> 
> 
> A) We WILL get that channel also.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> B) We COULD get that channel, if BHN decides to add it.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> C) No affect on us.. BHN will negotiate what it wants regardless of what TWC does.




All of the above.... Seriously, we usually get the TWC negotiated channels, but not always.


----------



## Hakemon

i personally would like to see MTV back at the roots.. things like Aerosmith, Bon Jovi, and Beavis and Butthead.. otherwise, i just can't get into it..


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does that mean teenage game shows and reality teenage shows in HD? I'll care when MTV actually plays a music video and when that video isn't censored to the rim.



I have seen this channel twice when calibrating clients in the Tampa market. It was loaded full of MUSIC. Go to the website and click on "view full schedule" for tonight.

http://www.mhd.tv/


----------



## cheneyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i personally would like to see MTV back at the roots.. things like Aerosmith, Bon Jovi, and Beavis and Butthead.. otherwise, i just can't get into it..



In CT and MA we get The Tube which is like MTV before all the reality shows and the like. Has classic videos as well as new ones. All in DD. I get it OTA and thru Comcast QAM. My kids can't believe you can actually watch videos one after the other without commercials or other claptrap!


----------



## Hakemon

sometimes i miss my home state Mass...


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The kids are excited about Santa and I keep thinking about new HD channels. TWC announced carriage agreements with MHD so with INHD2 gone the addition of MHD seems likely. ESPN2HD would also be a good candidate for a new HD channel soon. I read a sound bite in the press from TWC programming exec. Fred Dressler stating that Comcast had made a deal for the popular sports channel so TWC should not be far behind. I don't want people to think I have some inside info. It just feels like something is in the air.



Well looks like BHN found the bandwidth to add another channel although it is not HD. Looks like they just added channel 181. Which is:


"MTV launched a new cable channel to 10 million homes Thursday featuring movies, documentaries and original programming targeting the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender audience becoming the first 24-hour digital cable network offered in the United States on several cable providers and satellite systems."


So this is not exactly the MTV HD channel we were looking for.....


----------



## barrygordon

HDMI vs Component:


Test environment:


Two SA8300HD DVR's feeding a DVDO VP50 scaler feeding a Benq PE8700 (1280x720p) Projector illuminating a 130"Diag unity gain screen in a dark room. DVR1 is feeding via HDMI and DVR2 is feeding via Component. The scaler is feeding the projector via HDMI/DVI at the projector's native rate and is 1:1 pixel matched to the scaler's output. Signal strengths into the two DVR's are identical. Seating 15 feet from the screen.


Switching between the two DVR's viewing the same channel (DiscoveryHD at 1080i) the HDMI image is just a little bit sharper but you really have to look hard to see it. Not discernable in motion or regular viewing but pausing the images for viewing of fine detail does give an edge to the HDMI feed. For all practical viewing purposes the PQ is identical in the environment I have described (IMHO).


Switching the cabling so DVR1 is component and DVR2 is HDMI yielded the same result/opinion.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Barry, thanks for sharing. It's great that you had two DVRs and could so easily go back and forth between the two interfaces.


It's not intuitive why you'd see the difference only in a static image. Since motion requires more data to be transferred and processed, I would have thought that the analog component signal would be at a disadvantage. A static image seems easy for both to display, so I would expect no difference.


Interesting.


----------



## Barry928

Barry, very simple straight forward comparison. Thank you. My main problem with component was the quality of the D to A and then the A to D. Your excellent scaler is at the top of the quality scale for the A to D from the cable box so your results are certainly above average. I would also suggest that the cable box in pause is only displaying one field of 1080i content and your scaler is duplicating it to create the other field.


----------



## barrygordon

Its not that I did not see any difference in the motion image, it was just that sitting back and switching between the two, I could not honestly say there was a diffenerence that made a difference to me. When looking at the static images, I picked one with a close up of "House" the doc on FOX showing his stubbly beard and hair, The difference was slight but I could see it.


Bottom line to me is that it does not matter, but being a digital person....


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Of course this is only a valid test for your specific TV/projector (not that you're saying otherwise). It's very possible that my TV could do a horrible job of converting from analog component to native digital. Or visa-versa, it could do something stupid like convert HDMI digital to analog (perhaps component) and then to native digital.


While I wish that I could get a second DVR to do this test, I'm going to have to assume that HDMI is better for me because I've already used my two component inputs for DVD and Xbox360.


----------



## Hakemon

too many Barry's!!










anyways, im curious now as to what a good scaler looks like.. i wonder if i'd see a difference.. i notice the difference between my TVs scaler, and the one in the Pace and SA3250...


----------



## barrygordon

And the Barry's know each other! Barry928 is in the "Lumagen" camp while I am in the DVDO camp. Both are excellent scalers.


I took great pains to specify the test environment since all such tests are really only germane to the environment of the test, although I would be willing to bet that HDMI will always look better than Composite -)


You can buy a DVDO scaler (from DVDO and perhaps other dealers) with a 30 day money back no questions asked guarantee, I assume other mfg's have similar policies. If you do not like it you are only out shipping costs. The scaler threads on this forum are quite long


----------



## Hakemon

and like the other barry told me, you really have to see the picture, on your own TV, to really know how the scalers work (or something like that?)


oh, and Barry928, i found out my CRT HD can actually do 1080p.. The service manual says these are the modes (of course it don't say 240p and 540p, but we know it does those too)


----------



## Barry928

What I said is most people will not buy a scaler based on the written word. They want to see the picture on their own TV, in their own house, with their own sources before they will write a check. Lumagen decided a while back to align with the ISF community since they could offer the in-home demo while performing a calibration.


----------



## Hakemon

ohhhhh, my bad, i was a tad off, lol


----------



## Hakemon

hmm, the scaler in the SA3250HD is weird.. Does anyone know what the technique it uses, is?


It's not bob, but it's not weaving either (atleast i don't think so, it could be a different kind of weaving)...


----------



## Suzook

I can vouch for what Barry stated. I was snake oil skeptical about a scaler until Barry came in and spent 5 hours doing a calibration. I am selling my tv and scaler for something new but you can bet the second the new set is in the house, Barry will be called for his services. Now Barry, with me getting a new 1080 plamsa, are you still suggesting a Lumagen for such an animal


----------



## Barry928

Yes, I am running the same Lumagen in my system feeding 1080p/60 to my Brillian. The update should be out this week to enable 1080p/24 input to match the native HD DVD / Bluray disc mastering format. We are finding the DVD players that output 480i over hdmi fed into the Lumagen still provide a superior picture over letting the HD DVD / Bluray player perform an internal upconversion. The next generation of scalers beginning to appear cost twice as much and really only add more value if you need additional cleanup of heavy MPEG2 compression like what D* is doing to the picture.


----------



## Suzook

So what you are telling me is that I shouldnt have sold my lumagen !!!!!! ACK. Well I assume you have to start with square one anyways with a 1080p panel.


----------



## Suzook

So what you are telling me is that I shouldnt have sold my lumagen !!!!!! ACK. Well I assume you have to start with square one anyways with a 1080p panel.


----------



## Barry928

Your 1080p timings would be completely different and you needed more inputs.


----------



## Suzook

ok good. I will be ringing you soon.


----------



## obie_fl

As a CRT front projector owner a scaler is pretty much required. I'm in the third camp with the Gennum in my Anthem D2. Before that I was in the Key Digital camp and I have to admit I really like the integrated audio and video through the Anthem. With HDMI it is just simpler to do the audio and video in one box. I still think my SDI modified Pany had the edge over my present Pioneer HDMI 480i output but it isn't enough to get me to switch back to a mod'ed player.


Now if I can just figure out why I lost HDMI audio between the 8300 and D2 on the 480i channels. It used to work fine but either the 8300 update or a D2 firmware update killed it. HDMI audio is fine on the 720P/1080i channels and if I disable 480i/P on the 8300 it immediately comes back. HDMI audio out of my Pioneer DVD player works fine at 480i.


----------



## kurros

It's been a while since its come up in this thread, but any thoughts on Starz HD and other premiums?


----------



## Hakemon

would I need a scaler? I did some contacting to the TV company of mine, and essentially, this is what I was told..


The tube in my TV is a multisync, to an extent...


240p/480i/p = scale to 540p

576i/p = scale to 540p

720p = No scaling

1080i = No scaling

1080p/60 = No scaling


With that in mind, would I need a scaler? or could I be set with how it is? (and I could have sworn my TV scaled 720p to 540p, but the manufacturer says no, the TV does indeed do 720p)


----------



## twartacus

I know this was covered pages and pages ago, so my apologies... but how do you find what speed roadrunner is running at? The past few days my internet seems to be slow, but I want to make sure there is really something wrong before I put in a call.


How can I find out my speed, and what speed should I be at?


Thanks!


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this was covered pages and pages ago, so my apologies... but how do you find what speed roadrunner is running at? The past few days my internet seems to be slow, but I want to make sure there is really something wrong before I put in a call.
> 
> 
> How can I find out my speed, and what speed should I be at?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 


and to know the speed you should have, you'll need to check your bill, to see which one your paying for.. i think the speeds are 7mbps and 10mbps..


----------



## barrygordon

With a non digital CRT tube set, the picture is essentially written in an analog manner one scan line at a time. The signal's resolution (Vertical and Horizontal sync pulse timing) drives the tubes electron gun within a set of predefined limits so in essence the tube is "self scaling" or has multiple "Native Resolutions". Your choice as to how you wish to think of it.


Digital sets, (Plasma, DLP, LCD, etc.) have display devices that are truly digital and therefor have one "Native Resolution" based upon the physical geometry of the chip(s) that make up the display inards. All signals not at that Native Resolution have to be scaled prior to being presented to the chip(s). If they come into the set at the Native Resolution the set should just pass them to the display device chip(s), if not then the set must either scale the image to the Native resolution or it can not process the signal (display it).


Since a primary purpose of a scaler is to adjust the signal to a resolution that your set accepts "Natively" (without rescaling it) a scaler is probably unnecessary in your situation if your signal is "Native" to the set. Modern scalers do more then just adjust resolution. Some gamma correct, allow for detailed color adjustments, eliminate noise artifacts etc. So the answer once again becomes "What your eye sees". I agree with Barry (the other one) that the only real test is to get one, try it, and if you do not feel it is worth the money for what it does (by your eye's standard) then send it back.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Hakemon

well, being that my CRT doesn't show EVERY resolution natively, like 240/480/576, they need to be scaled..


While I'm pretty happy with how my TV scales 480 and 576 images (it uses bilinear filtering), but how my TV treats 240p sources, like my favorite old game consoles, it thinks it's 480i, and tries to de-interlace an image that's already non-interlaced, and makes a wreck out of it...


----------



## bgall

ok now that it seems the deal is done, how long till the folks in cfl get around to adding MHD and ESPN2 HD


----------



## Hakemon

i personally want to see ESPN 2.. i hope they adopt it..


----------



## iceturkee

i just read that time warner is adding espn2 hd to some of there divisions before christmas, beside mhd. so when are we going to get it here?


----------



## rolltide1017

That's a very good question, isn't it Barry!


----------



## Barry928

See. I knew I felt some anticipation in the air.


----------



## djdv8

Thanks for the Help Barry. But whan I try to change the digital audio out to HDMI it only gives me DD or 2 ch only. Should I put it on 2 ch only? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djdv8* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Maxent 42 plasma and I hooked the HD DVR to the tv with the hdmi cable. I got a picture but no sound. Any ideas? Thanks for the help.



hmmm...Are you having the same problem as obie...tune to a HD channel to test if the hdmi menu option shows up.


Does Maxent support audio over hdmi?


Does the Maxent report audio support to the 8300 in the EDID file?


If no perhaps Maxent could send a technician to load a new EDID file.


or you could switch to analog and be done.


----------



## iceturkee

so, is this some private secret? cause, a few of you act like you might know of a special bright house hd christmas present?


----------



## Barry928

Nope. Just the collective energy of our mutual wishes.


----------



## djdv8

Thanks Barry, I will give it a try.


----------



## obie_fl

djdv - Your problem doesn't sound like mine I actually have the HDMI selection in the menu. I suspect it is an EDID issue as Barry says. Anyone else out there using HDMI audio with 480i enabled on the 8300?


----------



## MisterJ

Nope, ESPN HD2 won't be here before Christmas. SO many of our customers want, so they know the need is there. Its in the works, just like the NFL Channel.


Just a reminder, if any of you need clearification or curious to know pricing on HD with BHN, or anything else for that matter, feel free to PM me. I have gotten several PM's saying you are confused and customer service didn't help but added to your confusion. So feel free to ask.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kurros* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been a while since its come up in this thread, but any thoughts on Starz HD and other premiums?



I agree they can keep Universal and A&E if it is taking up space for Starz or Cinemax or TMC in HD. It would be nice if the offered some PPV HD movies that I would actually want to watch too.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree they can keep Universal and A&E if it is taking up space for Starz or Cinemax or TMC in HD. It would be nice if the offered some PPV HD movies that I would actually want to watch too.



check out channel 1123, or are you saying, have a better selection?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

In my opinion, the movies on 1123 are a load of crap. Many of them aren't actually movies - they're short documentaries, etc. Of the ones that are movies, they seem to be mostly horror flicks. Who the hell picks this line-up?


----------



## Hakemon

don't know if this has come into discussion yet, but will BHN ever go to FIOS?


----------



## obie_fl

What HappyFunBoater said MisterJ. I've never ever seen a movie on 1123 that would make me push the button.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What HappyFunBoater said MisterJ. I've never ever seen a movie on 1123 that would make me push the button.



I won't disagree with you on that one! Never really thought much about it. But I know the manager thats over the PPV, I'll ask.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I won't disagree with you on that one! Never really thought much about it. But I know the manager thats over the PPV, I'll ask.



My idea is, make the HD PPV an all-star channel. Every month, put the most frequently watched SD PPV movies from the previous month in HD. That way, at least the more popular movies will be there. I'd rather have them a month late than never at all.


My consulting fees are $60 hr, double-time on holidays


----------



## ClubSteeler

OK, ESPN2HD discussions everywhere.. Let me add....


I currently have the HD package. Now maybe it's just because it's new to me, but I am enjoying some of programming, apparently a lot more than most of you.


I like boxing, the Pittsburgh Penguins are on tonight, the Arrested development re-runs are appreciated, I enjoy a movie from time to time, Howard TV is sweet, and of course Bikini destinations is the reason HD was invented in the first place







.


Now, looks like BHN has grouped all of the sports/outdoors channels right around CH 100. I hope the DO NOT move ESPN and ESPN2 to a sports tier and remove it from a HD tier. I think if you pay extra for HD, you should get ALL HD offerings whether they are sports/outdoors/special interest, or whatever.


I would not pay for HD, then pay again for ESPN and ESPN2 HD. I'd pick one, possibly none. Or maybe pay for the ESPN's next football season.


Same concern for NFL Network. If their HD offering comes, will it be free / HD / or Sports tier?


I'm really hoping that as more HD channels come, they don't start getting segregated into different pay tiers. Personally, I bet if ESPN, ESPN2HD, and NFL were grouped only into a sports tier, and NOT the HD tier, the subscriptions to the HD tier would go down to near-zero.. Just an opinion.


Looking forward to seeing what happens...


----------



## Barry928

When BHN moved all the sports channels down around 100 it made me think that the sports tier is going to be both SD and HD. All or nothing. With the expensive sports channels removed from the HD tier they might be able to take the remaining HD channels and include them with standard digital service. That would certainly help the transition to HD for all the new christmas customers. 25% of the people who buy a new HDTV think they are watching HD with analog only service.


----------



## ClubSteeler

That would be fair... Give us INHD, UNiv HD etc..., and move the pay service over to sports. I'd probably pay for that sports tier, but probably only during football season.


----------



## allowiches

From what I understand, the reason we do not get the NFL network is that NFL wants it to be basic cable and available to all subscribers. TWC says that it is not fair to all subscribers to make them pay for a network that only some will watch so they want to make it part of a sports tier. That way it will be paid for only by the viewers. The NFL needs it to be basic because they can tell their advertisers it is viewable in x number of homes and get higher advert rates.


It seems to me that TWC's argument is weak since there are dozens of channels that are on basic that people don't watch, but are "paying for." If we need a sports tier, why not have a music tier (MTV, VH1, etc.) and a home improvment tier (HGTV, DIY, etc) and a shopping tier? I'm sure you get the point. The only way any of this will truly work is to make all of cable ala carte. If we pay for each channel we want, then the ones nobody or only a few watch will go away leaving precious band width for good channels. Survival of the fittest. Let the marketplace decide. That's how it was when I owned a C-Band dish years ago.


Getting off my soap box and back to lurk mode now.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the reason we do not get the NFL network is that NFL wants it to be basic cable and available to all subscribers. TWC says that it is not fair to all subscribers to make them pay for a network that only some will watch so they want to make it part of a sports tier. That way it will be paid for only by the viewers. The NFL needs it to be basic because they can tell their advertisers it is viewable in x number of homes and get higher advert rates.



I read something this week that last week's NFL Network Thursday game was the lowest rated nationally televised game of all time... yes... OF ALL TIME. Obviously this is because hardly anyone carries the channel. My question is who will want to even advertise on a channel when their most popular time of year (Aug-Feb... uh football season) their most popular show (an actual NFL game) has horrible ratings???


I understand the cable vs NFL-N issue, but think it's silly... but also, NFL-N is not going to make any money if nobody is watching. I really see the cable companies winning this one.


----------



## rolltide1017

The problem TWC has with the NFL-N is that the NFL wants way too much money for the channel and they want to be part of the basic cable. The only way TWC could do it is by passing along the price to the customers via a price increase for the basic cable services. TWC does not want to do this to all there customers for just the few who want to watch the channel. I'm with TWC on this one because I could care less about the NFL-N and I don't want to pay for it. TWC would rather increase the fee for a sports tier, and let only those few who want the channel pay for it instead of forcing everyone to pay for it. The NFL is just being greedy on this one because they know not too many people would pay for just the NFL-N. Besides a few football games a year, there is nothing worth watching on the NFL-N. When I had *D I always preferred ESPN's NFL coverage and news shows vs. the NFL-N. I say let the NFL-N prove that it is worth it and earn some viewership before it forces is way into everyones home.


No one here would stand for HBO doing this and causing a increase in the basic cable price so, why should we stand for the NFL doing it? Stand firm TWC & BHN, keep telling the NFL to go screw themselves!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a petition to allow cable companies to do a Sunday Ticket type thing
> http://www.sportschoicenow.org



You can make your voice heard at this website.


----------



## Hakemon

this was weird.. i think it's the 3rd time it's happened...


i was watching back to the future, and it just spazzed out like this.. changing channels and going back fixed it..


was it the encryption changing or something?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm with TWC on this one because I could care less about the NFL-N and I don't want to pay for it. TWC would rather increase the fee for a sports tier, and let only those few who want the channel pay for it instead of forcing everyone to pay for it.



I agree, but my point is, shouldn't we have tiers for all types of programs? Of all the channels I get, I watch maybe 8 regularly and maybe another 6 infrequently. I'm in fact paying for 150+ channels I don't want or need. Maybe their cost is a lot less than NFL-N wants, but I think the argument still stands. I want to pay for only what I watch and if that is TWC's argument against NFL-N, then I think it should stand for the entire lineup. TWC is being inconsistant.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this was weird.. i think it's the 3rd time it's happened...
> 
> 
> i was watching back to the future, and it just spazzed out like this.. changing channels and going back fixed it..
> 
> 
> was it the encryption changing or something?



It looks like flux capacitor interference to me.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like flux capacitor interference to me.



argh!


Barry, you didn't tell me the SA3250HD requires a couple Gigawatts of power to run! LOL


----------



## Barry928

Oh yes to get rid of the 4% bars you need lots of power.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can make your voice heard at this website.



Make your voice heard if you agree with the cable companys maybe. The only option is to back the cable companys position. I disagree with both of their money grubbing ways. Nobody is looking out for us, all they want is more of our money. They can spend money on putting up web sites and running TV ads to promote their position, but not to get something done for the customer without jacking it to us one more time.


Nothing against you Barry, I appreciate the link for the information. It is obvious though who is behind this site.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Well, the USF bowl game is tomorrow on ESPN2, so I'm looking forward to the big ESPN2HD announcement from BHN any moment now.  For those of you keeping score, lack of an announcement will make HappyFunBoater not so happy.


In the past, when BHN announced a new channel, was that channel typically available at the time of the announcement?


----------



## Barry928

I think the cable position IS looking out for your money. If they didn't care they would simply sign the contract and pass the cost on to you. Easy.


Who is getting most of your money?


1. Professional athlete salaries

2. Team owners

3. NFL/TV contracts

4. Broadcasters/Cable/Sat


What does everyone think the percentages are for the 4 listed above?

I do not know the answer.


----------



## iceturkee

happy, you are being sarcastic, right?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Sarcastic? No. Overly optimistic? Yeah, definitely. But I'll keep on hoping, and checking the program guide every few minute. ;-)


----------



## rich21

The cable company is 1st looking to their own profits. They won't add something that will reduce the bottom line so they need to add revenue via subscriptions and/or additional viewers. Generally though they want happy customers to reduce churn and steal them back from Sat.


Item # 5 on the list need to be the networks. They force carriage of low viewer channels as part of their package. That being said, if there were lots of programming packages, many channels would go away because the networks won't be getting the $$ for them as well as reduced ad revenue. Shopping channels pay for themselves and I think they pay the cable company, could be wrong on this one though.


Being as greedy as the NFL is, I would image someday all but the local teams would be available as pay per view.


----------



## iceturkee

i should have asked the 2 bhn techs who were here to bring me a new hd dvr. the hard drive in my other one took a permanent crap.


i am always cautiously optimistic. but i suspect we will see MHD before ESPN2HD!!


----------



## Hakemon

*sigh*


i knew there was a reason i never liked SA devices (i do have a list of problems, with the 2000 and the 2100--i just don't use those anymore)... My 3250 is now acting up.. the tuner quits out, and i have to keep changing channels, and going back... it wasn't just Back to the Future..


it goes out like it's losing a signal, but then it just stops dead in it's tracks.. the Pace 550 would do this too, but it always came back, except that one time, it blacked out too..


wait, i wonder.. is this a possible bug in the new software update (for Pace), and the current software (for SA)? where if the signal gets weak, and just gives up, instead of trying again?


EDIT: I'm noticing a new developing problem.. I can't tell if it's overheating or something, just spazzing out, or what.. it's running at 113.7f on the exterior..


throughout the commercial on AE, it kept chaning aspect ratios.. for 16:9 content, it's supposed to be on "Normal", as the TV does the aspect for me.. then, when the show came back on, i noticed people were fat.. i noticed, that throughout the commercial, it managed to switch to "Stretch", without me even touching the remote... (i had it on PASS too, and it never switched resolutions.)


If there is ANY new software, I will be happy to BETA test it..


----------



## Hakemon

actually, just had an idea, how do i access the diagnostic screen? im curious if it catches any thing about the SNR...


----------



## AVSfan99

Anyone else having trouble on HDnet and HDnet2 yesterday and today. Seems it was cutting out for a few secs earlier, but since just before the shuttle landed, both channels went out (no video or audio) and haven't returned. My dad in Deltona experienced the some cut outs yesterday, but is able to see them.


Called BHN repair twice ... the first time some idiot said the channels were removed from line-up. He mentioned getting an internal memo on it. Called again and this time a very nice woman answered and verified the channels were out (and were not being removed).


----------



## AVSfan99

Both HDnets just came back ...


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSfan99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble on HDnet and HDnet2 yesterday and today. Seems it was cutting out for a few secs earlier, but since just before the shuttle landed, both channels went out (no video or audio) and haven't returned. My dad in Deltona experienced the some cut outs yesterday, but is able to see them.
> 
> 
> Called BHN repair twice ... the first time some idiot said the channels were removed from line-up. He mentioned getting an internal memo on it. Called again and this time a very nice woman answered and verified the channels were out (and were not being removed).




All of us had the same problem. Both were out.


----------



## Gator1

A report on the internet today said Time Warner was getting ready to add ESPN2. However, it was only being added in selective markets. It also was adding MHD, the MTV network. It then said TW was adding A&E HD in Jan?? So if BHN follows Time Warner, I am pretty confused as to what is likely to happen here except to note that as of today we have no new channels except A&E which is one of the lamest HD channels. As I have said before if BHN wants to compete with satellite it is going to have to add new channels in 2007. Already Dish offers 30 HD channels, Directv plans to add most national HD channels in the first quarter of 07. BHN offers 16 HD channels. That ain't going to cut in 2007 especially after this holiday season when prices are coming down on HDTVs. So unless BHN figures out how to add more HD channels soon they are going to be left in the dust.


----------



## Hakemon

just found the diagnostic code on Google..


how's a 9dB SNR for the Nickelodeon?


----------



## Suzook

well unless Fios comes to town I dont see BHN getting worried any time soon.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just found the diagnostic code on Google..
> 
> 
> how's a 9dB SNR for the Nickelodeon?



terrible. normal SNR is 35.


----------



## Hakemon

*sigh* ok.. is there any way to get BHN to actually work on that amplifier across the street? i'll try later tonight without that small splitter in my room, but i doubt it's going to make that big of a difference..


----------



## iceturkee

first, directv can't add any more hd channels until they launch 2 new satellites in the spring....so it would be summer, at the earliest.


second, a&e isn't lame if you happen to love 24 and csi: miami, like i do. it's nice watching in hd. and the sopranos start in early january.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well unless Fios comes to town I dont see BHN getting worried any time soon.


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/telcohd122106.htm 


The FCC yesterday approved regulations that will make it easier for telcos such as AT&T and Verizon to launch new TV services.


The 3-2 vote, which imposed restrictions on local governments to delay franchise agreements for the telcos, could be a huge victory for High-Definition TV owners. With more competition from the telcos, cable and satellite operators will likely have to accelerate their addition of high-def channels and related services.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> first, directv can't add any more hd channels until they launch 2 new satellites in the spring....so it would be summer, at the earliest.
> 
> 
> second, a&e isn't lame if you happen to love 24 and csi: miami, like i do. it's nice watching in hd. and the sopranos start in early january.



Yes, I do see the first 2007 launch is scheduled for April 07 so you are probably right it will be summer. My next question would be how many new HD channels do you think BHN will add by summer of 07. Based on past history I would say not many.


On A&E it just appears they do not have much original HD content just reruns. So this would not have been my first choice to add.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I don't know if anyone from BHN reads this forum - at least anyone that can affect programming - but the initial thrill of having my first HD channels has worn off. Now I'm starting to realize what I'm missing - ESPN2HD, NFL Network and MHD. And I'm sure there are others that I'm missing but am not aware of. And adding to this is a really lame selection on HD OnDemand. If things don't change I'll be looking at Dish or DirecTV this summer.


----------



## Barry928

I am not sure what big list of HD channels everyone thinks is available right now. Yes the Voom channels are on Dish but if BHN adds ESPN2HD and MHD then the only HD channels not yet carried would be Nat Geo, Starz, Cinemax, The Movie Channel, NFL Network, and Encore. The other HD channels I read about are still unconfirmed rumors and regional sports channels. What big HD channels am I missing?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not sure what big list of HD channels everyone thinks is available right now. Yes the Voom channels are on Dish but if BHN adds ESPN2HD and MHD then the only HD channels not yet carried would be Nat Geo, Starz, Cinemax, The Movie Channel, NFL Network, and Encore. The other HD channels I read about are still unconfirmed rumors and regional sports channels. What big HD channels am I missing?



Big list? You list 8 channels. Wouldn't that increase our HD count by about 50%? That seems like a relatively big list. I'm not counting all the Voom crap.


----------



## Barry928

In a world of 300 channels 8 didn't seem big to me. D* can brag about adding a hundred HD channels but only a handful are available. If D* does not improve picture quality they could add a thousand HD channels and I would not pay for any of them if they are full of compression artifacts.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I doubt anyone watches all 300 channels. I personally only watch about a dozen channels, and most of them are HD. So another 8 HD channels is a big dang deal.


I agree that the D* PQ is currently bad - at least that's what I hear - I don't have D*. And this summer when I start weighing the decision to switch because BHN isn't adding HD channels, then it will be an extremely difficult decision. At least D* has a plan to improve PQ. What is BHN's plan to add HD channels? We lose INHD2 and get AE HD - a channel full of repeats? And they've announced absolutely nothing about ESPN2HD or MHD, while Time Warner folks are getting these new channels now? I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Barry928

You could switch to D* right now then you will be much less disappointed with BHN.


----------



## rich21

I haven't seen anything that firmly says D* will stop downrezzing and reducing the data rate. A new satellite may offer capacity , doesn't mean they will see the lite. I understand even in some markets the MPEG4 locals are being downrezzed.


It would be better for all of us if they improve the PQ and given cable some competition in HD area again.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could switch to D* right now then you will be much less disappointed with BHN.



And if you stop poking me in the eye with a sharp stick, my eye will stop hurting as much.


----------



## Barry928

I saw the MPEG4 locals in this market on D* 2 weeks ago and they were noticably more compressed than the off air. Big visible blocks are hard to do with MPEG4 unless you abuse the data rate. I think the D* plan is offer the customer HD crap but tell them it is the best available and count on people not knowing the difference.


When is DISH switching to MPEG4?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw the MPEG4 locals in this market on D* 2 weeks ago and they were noticably more compressed than the off air. Big visible blocks are hard to do with MPEG4 unless you abuse the data rate. I think the D* plan is offer the customer HD crap but tell them it is the best available and count on people not knowing the difference.
> 
> 
> When is DISH switching to MPEG4?



They've been broadcasting in both MPEG2 and MPEG4 for quite some time. I think they started shipping MPEG4 hardware a year and a half ago to coincide with some new HD channels they release back then. It's typically the MPEG2 broadcasts that look horrible - dubbed HD Lite. MPEG4 is able to compress to roughly half the size of MPEG2 at the same quality level. But it's up to DirecTV to not screw it up by compressing MPEG4 too much. And they are compressing it too much in some markets. Elimination of MPEG2 and new satellites will make it possible to reduce the MPEG4 compression, but of course all that is still to be seen.


----------



## Barry928

I am aware of the difference between MPEG2 and MPEG4 as I have been working in the professional television industry for more than 20 years. I was asking specifically about the status of DISH network and their conversion time table to MPEG4.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am aware of the difference between MPEG2 and MPEG4 as I have been working in the professional television industry for more than 20 years. I was asking specifically about the status of DISH network and their conversion time table to MPEG4.



Sorry, you did ask about Dish. I answered regarding DirecTV. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## danimal88

You will never see the PQ as good on Dish or D*. BHN and all cable co.'s get their picture directly from C/ku band and pass on the resolution as it should be. Dish and D* merely reuplink and compress the original C/ku transmissions. Want to get real, make all available programming available over C/ku band. This of course will never happen so BHN is THE next best thing.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danimal88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You will never see the PQ as good on Dish or D*. BHN and all cable co.'s get their picture directly from C/ku band and pass on the resolution as it should be. Dish and D* merely reuplink and compress the original C/ku transmissions. Want to get real, make all available programming available over C/ku band. This of course will never happen so BHN is THE next best thing.



Never? That's a long time. If BHN doesn't remove the analog channels that are sucking up so much bandwidth, how much unused bandwidth do they have left for new HD channels without adding additional compression? The bandwidth isn't infinite, so there is definitely a number that will answer my question. Is it 1? 10? 100? And I realize that the answer is slightly more complicated because of OnDemand service where they starting moving content to the edge of the network, i.e., closer to our homes. Andther solution is to replace copper with optical. But these are all solutions that are futher out. I just want to know how many more HD channels BHN can add without increasing compression.


Why does it feel like I'm being pressed in a corner to defend satellite? I don't even like satellite! I moved from Dish to BHN and have been a happy customer. I'm just complaining that BHN isn't carrying enough HD channels. The answer that the "BHN sucks less than the competition" is an extremely lame answer.


----------



## iceturkee

ah, you forgot the food network. alton, rachael, bobby and emeril in hd would work for me!!!


truthfully, i would take this, espn2hd, nfl network and fsn florida in hd......if anyone at bright house reads this!!!


----------



## Barry928

I also missed HGTV. I debated listing Food network HD but I don't think anyone in the nation carries that channel.


Happy-I am done providing "extremely lame answers" to your posts. You can demand information from someone else.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also missed HGTV. I debated listing Food network HD but I don't think anyone in the nation carries that channel.
> 
> 
> Happy-I am done providing "extremely lame answers" to your posts. You can demand information from someone else.



C'mon, Barry. You were acting like a BHN fanboy. And I wasn't demanding answers from you. Sorry if your feelings were hurt. I never intended to make it confrontational. I just want BHN to carry more HD channels. It's not about you or me.


----------



## Hakemon

oh come on, your acting like a dish fanboy, and BHN already gives a better picture as it is..


if we got rid of analog channels, that means EVERYONE would need a cable box then, and people like my mother can't afford that, she relies on the basic analog cable.. that's just thinking about yourself..


----------



## danimal88

I agree Happy. The options are not up to what we really want at all. C band was far superior to any options in the past but that now is also being squeezed out. i want to see fiber also. But I still am a c band fan and will long remeber the days of it's superiority but those days are over.


----------



## heyitsme

As far as non-hd channels, really the only ones I ever watch are Food Network and Discovery (how come they don't play the same stuff on Discovery HD). I would love to have Food Network in hd. Max in HD would be nice too.


I also agree that the HD onDemand is lame.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Egads. Yes, Dish and DirecTV suck more than BHN. I give.


BHN, if you're reading this, please don't add more HD channels. I was wrong to want more. Greedy, greedy, greedy. As punishment, please remove AE HD.


And, Santa, please bring Hakemon's mom a cable box.


Sigh...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danimal88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree Happy. The options are not up to what we really want at all. C band was far superior to any options in the past but that now is also being squeezed out. i want to see fiber also. But I still am a c band fan and will long remeber the days of it's superiority but those days are over.



Is C Band the signal that BUDs use? Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## Hakemon

happy, that wasn't even funny...


----------



## danimal88

Yes. C/ku is where the original signals come from. I still have mine and will be making it functional while off work this Holiday season. (down since Jeanne and Francis). that is when i signed up to BHN. Already had RR but the HD is where it is at. C band was limited and now digital encryption systems are not being supported for the c band consumer and the sub #'s are dropping. Oh, the good ol' days.


----------



## PerfectCr

Watching the Patriots/Jacksonville game today I am getting horrible flickering on the HDMI port to my Westy W4207. I got it yesterday, and there was no flickering, likewise, there is no flicker on any other input. (I tested component, DVI, and VGA on my Xbox 360).


I highly doubt it is the TV, so I am down to the SA8300HD. Does this thing have HDMI flickering issues? I've rebooted twice this afternoon and it seems like the flickering is gone but it comes still.


Is it an HDCP issue with this box? Any comments are appreciated


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching the Patriots/Jacksonville game today I am getting horrible flickering on the HDMI port to my Westy W4207. I got it yesterday, and there was no flickering, likewise, there is no flicker on any other input. (I tested component, DVI, and VGA on my Xbox 360).
> 
> 
> I highly doubt it is the TV, so I am down to the SA8300HD. Does this thing have HDMI flickering issues? I've rebooted twice this afternoon and it seems like the flickering is gone but it comes still.
> 
> 
> Is it an HDCP issue with this box? Any comments are appreciated



I don't suppose you have an antenna, do you? If you get the same flickering on OTA then you'd know it's the broadcast and not your TV, 8300, cable, BHN, etc. (Well, I suppose it could be your TV if it still flickers on OTA, but I doubt it.)


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you have an antenna, do you? If you get the same flickering on OTA then you'd know it's the broadcast and not your TV, 8300, cable, BHN, etc. (Well, I suppose it could be your TV if it still flickers on OTA, but I doubt it.)



No I don't have an antenna to test. After the second reset I have not seen any further flickering but I will keep an eye out.


----------



## PerfectCr

Ok I just tried my HDMI to DVI cable (HDMI from the SA8300HD) to the DVI port of my Westy W4207. No flickering. I only get flickering on the HDMI to HDMI connection. What could this be? The TV, or the SA8300HD?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok I just tried my HDMI to DVI cable (HDMI from the SA8300HD) to the DVI port of my Westy W4207. No flickering. I only get flickering on the HDMI to HDMI connection. What could this be? The TV, or the SA8300HD?



Hmm. Are you getting audio on the TV with DVI? Normally the TV wouldn't be looking for audio on that port, but it actually is present in the HDMI stream. I'm just thinking that if the TV doesn't have audio and it isn't flickering, then maybe you could play with the audio settings in the 8300. For example, if you disable HDMI audio, does the flicker go away with HDMI-to-HDMI?


Very odd.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm. Are you getting audio on the TV with DVI? Normally the TV wouldn't be looking for audio on that port, but it actually is present in the HDMI stream. I'm just thinking that if the TV doesn't have audio and it isn't flickering, then maybe you could play with the audio settings in the 8300. For example, if you disable HDMI audio, does the flicker go away with HDMI-to-HDMI?
> 
> 
> Very odd.



I don't use HDMI audio, I am running Digital Optical out so that's not the issue. It's inconsistent, the flickering I mean. It will flicker for five minutes straight and then not for 3 hours. I am beginning to wonder if I have a bum HDMI cable. I will go out and get one Tuesday and troubleshoot from there.


----------



## barrygordon

It sounds like a bad hdmi/hdmi cable, but it could be the hdmi connector on the back of the TV or the wiring from that connector to the MB inside the TV. As a suggesttion hit (induce shock) to the tv back panel or the HDMI connector where it enters the TV. A lite tap with a small tack hmmer or knife handle should be enough. See if it alters the flickering. If it does then you have isolated your problem.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It sounds like a bad hdmi/hdmi cable, but it could be the hdmi connector on the back of the TV or the wiring from that connector to the MB inside the TV. As a suggesttion hit (induce shock) to the tv back panel or the HDMI connector where it enters the TV. A lite tap with a small tack hmmer or knife handle should be enough. See if it alters the flickering. If it does then you have isolated your problem.



Thanks! I tried you suggestion and it did not alter the flickering. It seems very random, and before the picture blanks I see the "snow" like the HDCP handshake is temporarily lost resulting in a blank screen, then it reappears. I don't know if the HDMI port itself it bad or not, wouldn't the picture not display at all if the port was bad?


In any case I will buy a new cable tomorrow just to be sure, however I inspected my current cable and I do not see physical issues. If I still see flickering, then we'll know it's not the SA8300HD and it's the HDMI port in my LCD.


Now I am using the HDMI to DVI cable and the picture is flawless.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also missed HGTV. I debated listing Food network HD but I don't think anyone in the nation carries that channel.
> 
> 
> Happy-I am done providing "extremely lame answers" to your posts. You can demand information from someone else.



dish has both in hd!


----------



## Gator1




Barry928 said:


> I also missed HGTV. I debated listing Food network HD but I don't think anyone in the nation carries that channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I believe OLN (The outdoor channel) is available in HD. I am not sure but I believe that Dish is now carrying Food Network and Home and Garden in HD.
> 
> 
> There has also been some discussion about TBS adding an HD channel this fall as they will have the MLB playoffs. The point is Directv will have the capabiltity of adding all these channels in late summer where BHN seems to be stuck onwhat we now have at least until the anlog channels go away and that is still several years away.


----------



## Barry928

OLN is owned by Comcast and became Versus. Versus and The Golf Channel are going to combine HD broadcasts to form one new HD channel.

http://www.tvweek.com/news.cms?newsId=11076 


TBS has not announced what the HD plan is yet.


BHN does not have to drop all the analog channels to add more HD. Moving a single analog channel to the SD tier makes room for 2 more HD channels.


----------



## bgall

oln become versus over the summer


----------



## Barry928

Thanks. I have changed my post.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks! I tried you suggestion and it did not alter the flickering. It seems very random, and before the picture blanks I see the "snow" like the HDCP handshake is temporarily lost resulting in a blank screen, then it reappears. I don't know if the HDMI port itself it bad or not, wouldn't the picture not display at all if the port was bad?
> 
> 
> In any case I will buy a new cable tomorrow just to be sure, however I inspected my current cable and I do not see physical issues. If I still see flickering, then we'll know it's not the SA8300HD and it's the HDMI port in my LCD.
> 
> 
> Now I am using the HDMI to DVI cable and the picture is flawless.



Well I went out and got a new HDMI cable and a new DVR from BHN (just to make sure I could isolate the problem with the TV as a problem if that was the case) and I have no more flickering on HDMI.


Maybe it was the cable, maybe it was the, not sure but I am happy now.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I went out and got a new HDMI cable and a new DVR from BHN (just to make sure I could isolate the problem with the TV as a problem if that was the case) and I have no more flickering on HDMI.
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the cable, maybe it was the, not sure but I am happy now.



Whoa, buddy! You're not done. Since you got us all excited you have to determine the root cause and report back. We need to know if it's the cable or DVR.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whoa, buddy! You're not done. Since you got us all excited you have to determine the root cause and report back. We need to know if it's the cable or DVR.



Heh, not sure, however I am inclined to believe it was the SA8300HD. I was however using a very cheap HDMI cable I bought online. I used some Best Buy gift cards I got for a Monster 8' HDMI cable (cost about $95). I know Monster is a ripoff and all but what the heck, it works.


----------



## barrygordon

Can anybody answer this question?


On BHN, are all the digital channels encrypted or are just the premium/HD channels encrypted and the "plain Digitals" broadcast in the clear using QAM


----------



## FunkyELF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heh, not sure, however I am inclined to believe it was the SA8300HD. I was however using a very cheap HDMI cable I bought online. I used some Best Buy gift cards I got for a Monster 8' HDMI cable (cost about $95). I know Monster is a ripoff and all but what the heck, it works.



OMFG ! ! !


monoprice.com for hdmi cables..... $7.10 for a 10' cable and $4.05 for shipping makes it $11.15.


If you think Monster cable is a rip off for analog signals...you either *NEED* to have an HDMI cable *THAT DAY* and Best Buy is the *ONLY* store in a 200 mile radius or be borderline retarded to buy a Monster cable for a *DIGITAL* signal.


Saying you'll get a better picture with a Monster HDMI cable is like saying your digital camera pictures will be less blurry and more in focus if you use a special cable to upload them onto your computer, or better yet, like saying your e-mails will be more clear and have less grammatical errors if you use a special ethernet cable to connect to the internet.


Seriously, buy one from monoprice.com when it comes in return your Monster cable to Best Buy and tell them you didn't notice any difference between that and your $7 cable. If they give you any trouble tell them how disappointed you are that you were *misinformed* by a sales associate as to the quality improvement you'll get on a digital signal.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FunkyELF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OMFG ! ! !



Well aware of all of this, thx.


----------



## barrygordon

It is possible that a cable has a defect (Any cable!). I agree with FunkyElf. Return the el cheapo HDMI cable to the supplier indicating that it is defective, they will probably just ship you another. I have had reasonable luck with monoprice cable, that is, no problems. 8 feet is a relatively short cable. My HDMI cable is 35 feet.


----------



## mrahner

Hi Folks,


I've lurked here for a while and I'm very appreciative of what I've learned. Thanks, particularly to Barry928.


My TV is a Sony KDS-55A2000 and I'm using a BHN SA8300HD DVR connected via HDMI. Since similar TVs are selling well, I suspect that others will experience the same troubles I have so here's what I've learned...


I had the problem where video mode switching would frequently, but not always, result in a complete loss of video - the screen would be 100% snow. Because I wasn't thinking about the video mode changes that occur before and after many commercials, it took me a while to realize that the video mode changes were the only trigger. Disconnecting and reconnecting the HDMI cable would restore the video. Earlier posts suggested that limiting the video modes output by the DVR would work around the problem. That's true, but my experience has been that I have to restrict the video mode to 1080i only, since allowing only 1080i and 720p would still have problems. Of course, this means that the up-conversion to 1080i always occurs in the DVR. Though I'd prefer to be in control of where the up-conversion occurs, this work around is effective.


I'm still experiencing the intermittent flickering problem that PerfectCr described recently - for less than a second the screen goes completely black. As far as I can determine, when it occurs, it occurs on all channels. When it's happening frequently, like it was yesterday afternoon and evening, it forces me to switch to component cables. Given PerfectCr's recent report that a DVR replacement solved the problem, I expect to call BHN shortly to request a new DVR. Because this problem is intermittent, I'm concerned that the technician may arrive when it isn't happening.


By the way, I've used two different HDMI cables in all of my tests so I'm relatively confident that a bad cable isn't the cause. Although I only have one HDMI-capable TV, I'm also relatively certain that the TV is not the problem because other folks with different TVs have had similar experiences.


-Mark Rahner


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrahner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still experiencing the intermittent flickering problem that PerfectCr described recently - for less than a second the screen goes completely black. As far as I can determine, when it occurs, it occurs on all channels. When it's happening frequently, like it was yesterday afternoon and evening, it forces me to switch to component cables. Given PerfectCr's recent report that a DVR replacement solved the problem, I expect to call BHN shortly to request a new DVR. Because this problem is intermittent, I'm concerned that the technician may arrive when it isn't happening.



That's exactly what was happening here. I just took my HD-DVR into the local BHN office and exchanged it, I never call a tech to come out.


----------



## FunkyELF

American Chopper is going to TLC...is there no HD channel for TLC with BHN?


----------



## bgall

tlc programs are shown on discovery hd theatre which shows american chopper


----------



## property33

Kinda unrelated to the forum, but not really. I just built a desktop with a fairly beefed up video card (ATI All In Wonder X1900) with tv tuner, etc. HOW can I feed the tuner the digital/scrambled channels, including HD? I know it'll tune the analog/unscrambled channels if I just hook up the coax. I don't have a problem with renting a box, etc.-I'm not wanting to do something 'illegal'. BUT I want to use the computer/video card to do/change the channels NOT the box. Jim


----------



## Barry928

Jim-My understanding is that Vista will have the DRM to allow HTPC cable DVR operation with the next gen cablecard2 for tuning QAM encrypted channels.


----------



## Suzook

Barry you are correct


----------



## property33

Cool. But where would you PUT the cable card or is this all done by software/?-with BH's blessing, of course.


Video card/computer has no place to put the cable card from BH, don't really want/need TIVO. Some kind of "pass through" reader/? to hold the card??


Currently using WXP Pro, plan on upgrading to Vista Ultimate.


----------



## Barry928

The first gen cablecard currently in operation fits in a standard PCMCIA slot. I do not have specs for the gen2 card.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim-My understanding is that Vista will have the DRM to allow HTPC cable DVR operation with the next gen cablecard2 for tuning QAM encrypted channels.



Barry, you are mostly correct







They do not have support for cable card 2 only the original Cable cards...so no VOD or cable provided guide.


----------



## Suzook

Barry, on a side note the 1080p 65 inch panny arrives tomorrow. Cant wait to see it and cant wait for you to calibrate it !!!!!!!


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool. But where would you PUT the cable card or is this all done by software/?-with BH's blessing, of course.
> 
> 
> Video card/computer has no place to put the cable card from BH, don't really want/need TIVO. Some kind of "pass through" reader/? to hold the card??
> 
> 
> Currently using WXP Pro, plan on upgrading to Vista Ultimate.



The cable card goes into a device called a OCUR...this "box" contains the tuner, the cable card interface and the host interface which is USB in this case.


One sad note for those of you that have HTPC's today...OCUR's will not be available except as part of a Vista Pre-loaded PC.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first gen cablecard currently in operation fits in a standard PCMCIA slot. I do not have specs for the gen2 card.



Ah, I see-makes sense. I guess I'll be buying a PCI PCMCIA card reader or a USB PCMCIA reader. Not sure yet HOW to get the video card to 'see' the BHN cable feed via that card but I'm sure I can figure it out. I'd imagine the feed into the video card has to be filtered through whatever is reading the PCMCIA/cable card. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToddD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cable card goes into a device called a OCUR...this "box" contains the tuner, the cable card interface and the host interface which is USB in this case.
> 
> 
> One sad note for those of you that have HTPC's today...OCUR's will not be available except as part of a Vista Pre-loaded PC.



That even makes MORE sense. What's the OCUR acronym stand for and can you suggest WHERE to get one of those? TIA, Jim


----------



## Barry928

Jim-Does your video card support HDCP?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim-Does your video card support HDCP?



Yes, at least the documentation CLAIMS it does.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim-Does your video card support HDCP?



Well, apparently it does NOT support it........ I misinterpeted I guess, where it says it is capable of displaying HDTV, etc. Not for sure yet. Only to find out I guess is bring the box in from my shop and hook it up the 8300 and see if it'll work......


----------



## Hakemon

Barry: this isn't related to BHN, but I thought you'd might know..


I got an iPod Video for christmas, and it gave me the option to chose NTSC or PAL video output to the TV.. Since my TV supports PAL, I chose that.. But I noticed something, PAL seems brighter than NTSC.. Does PAL have a different black level or something?


----------



## Gator1

BHN does not have to drop all the analog channels to add more HD. Moving a single analog channel to the SD tier makes room for 2 more HD channels.[/quote]


And on Jan 1st INHD2 goes away (it is being combined into INHD). So they could surely add an HD channel to replace an HD channel.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry: this isn't related to BHN, but I thought you'd might know..
> 
> 
> I got an iPod Video for christmas, and it gave me the option to chose NTSC or PAL video output to the TV.. Since my TV supports PAL, I chose that.. But I noticed something, PAL seems brighter than NTSC.. Does PAL have a different black level or something?



More likely a different video memory register triggered by the 576i @50hz.


----------



## Hakemon

im having a problem watching WE (hey, TITANIC is on XD)


the cable box works fine on every other channel, but when on WE, it runs so, SLOW.. The video feed is fine, but when I push something like the GUIDE, it comes up 8 seconds later, and one frame at a time.


----------



## rich21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry: this isn't related to BHN, but I thought you'd might know..
> 
> 
> I got an iPod Video for christmas, and it gave me the option to chose NTSC or PAL video output to the TV.. Since my TV supports PAL, I chose that.. But I noticed something, PAL seems brighter than NTSC.. Does PAL have a different black level or something?



PAL also uses a slightly different color space
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PAL#PAL_vs_NTSC


----------



## Barry928

I would be more concerned about what format the content was originally created. You don't want to load in NTSC content and then convert it to PAL on output even if the display can support the format.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And on Jan 1st INHD2 goes away (it is being combined into INHD). So they could surely add an HD channel to replace an HD channel.



INHD2 has been gone in my house for several weeks. You've still got it? Odd.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That even makes MORE sense. What's the OCUR acronym stand for and can you suggest WHERE to get one of those? TIA, Jim



OCUR=OpenCable Unidirectional Receiver ...


Only going to be available as part of a new PC at this time.


----------



## iceturkee

yeah, inhd2 went away a few weeks ago!!


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD2 has been gone in my house for several weeks. You've still got it? Odd.



I have a Tivo S3 and it was still being shown in my channel guide but when I checked the channel it was gone.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would be more concerned about what format the content was originally created. You don't want to load in NTSC content and then convert it to PAL on output even if the display can support the format.



the content i was playing, was recorded as I think Component, as it's MPEG-4 video... (i know MPEG2 uses Component, but what about MPEG4?)


----------



## iceturkee

i need some advice, please. i just got a jvc 52 inch hd-ila tv that has a qam tuner and a couple of hdmi outputs. i'm using a 8300hd dvr. how can i best utilize the television? should i connect to dvr with the hdmi cable? how well would a cable card work? and could i possibly use both a cable card and the dvr hooked to different outputs? thanks for your help!!


----------



## Barry928

I think you mean hdmi inputs. The QAM tuner will only be useful with a cablecard but this would limit the channels below 100 to analog and restrict the features like IPG and VOD. It is possible to use both a cable card and the 8300 to gain one additional HD tuner so you could be recording 2 hd channels on the 8300 and then watch a third hd channel using the cablecard and internal QAM tuner.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the content i was playing, was recorded as I think Component, as it's MPEG-4 video... (i know MPEG2 uses Component, but what about MPEG4?)



MPEG defines the codec used for compression. The parameters used to capture and master the program such as NTSC 480i [email protected] 30fps or PAL 576i [email protected] 25fps defines the original format. Your display or ipod typically does a poor job converting between these 2 formats but does a good job displaying them in native form. If the original was PAL then it makes sense to display PAL but if the original was NTSC then PAL will look worse.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MPEG defines the codec used for compression. The parameters used to capture and master the program such as NTSC 480i [email protected] 30fps or PAL 576i [email protected] 25fps defines the original format. Your display or ipod typically does a poor job converting between these 2 formats but does a good job displaying them in native form. If the original was PAL then it makes sense to display PAL but if the original was NTSC then PAL will look worse.



this is the newer ipod (nicknamed 5.5generation), it actually has a good scaler in it (amazingly they can pull this off in such small size), it doesn't get pixelated if the format isn't native.


and since the cables it has are composite, i prefer PAL, but most of my videos are 640x480 (the highest the ipod can do), and they get no pixelation whatsoever, it's all scaled great...


----------



## iceturkee

thanks barry. would you recommend using hdmi into the dvr from the tv as opposed to component. a few people have said the pic and audio will be better!!


----------



## Barry928

I can see the difference when using hdmi. The issues surrounding the decision are hdcp handshake, edid file compatibility, and stability of the picture and sound. If you can overcome those obstacles then it's a no-brainer. Your reversed signal path descriptions are giving me a good chuckle.


----------



## iceturkee

glad, i can provide a laugh. sorry, although i am somewhat tech savy, you're speaking a foreign language with hdcp handshake and the like!! thanks.


----------



## Hakemon

Where HDMI is to DVI

HDCP is to Encryption


Hope that helps...


----------



## Barry928

If you don't mind spending a few dollars on a hdmi cable you don't need to know any of this language. Plug it in. If it works, great. If it doesn't, switch back to component.


----------



## heyitsme

While on the topic of cables, what do you guys think, are the HDMI 24AWG w/ net jacket's worth the extra $11 over the 28AWG w/Ferrite Cores? I'm guessing I wouldn't notice the difference. Any thoughts?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...and since the cables it has are composite, i prefer PAL...



What does composite and PAL have to do with each other?


----------



## iceturkee

thanks, barry!!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While on the topic of cables, what do you guys think, are the HDMI 24AWG w/ net jacket's worth the extra $11 over the 28AWG w/Ferrite Cores? I'm guessing I wouldn't notice the difference. Any thoughts?



With short lengths of hdmi interconnects ( 1 or 2 meter ) it makes no difference on the type of cable used. When the resolution gets high like 1080p and the length gets longer like over 4 meters then hdmi cable specs makes a huge difference. Remember that digital is simply 1's and 0's so picture quality is either perfect or broken up with colored blocks. Correct timing of the signals is just as important as conductor diameter and the quality of the hdmi transmitter in the source is another important factor.


----------



## rich21

I read somewhere the most important feature of an HDMI or DVI cable is that all the wires in the cable are exactly the same length. This is the reason monster cables have problems @ 1080p (they may or may not have fixed the problem by now). Shielding is also important.


Since the signals at running at high speeds, wire diameter is important because of the skin effect. Basically all the signal is flowing thru a 1 mm or so on the outer diameter of the wire. The center of wire isn't conducting. This also makes the strand count of the wire a factor; more strands = lower resistance.


----------



## Barry928

That is what I was describing as signal timing. The hdmi restorers on the market do exactly this function and I have tested them with success. I had some time one night and brought home a stack of cable of different lengths and diameters to find out where the drop off point was with 1080p. I inserted the restorer after the cable had misaligned the timing and it was able to restore the picture in all but the longest lengths.


----------



## rich21

Hopefully the new generation of receivers with HDMI 1.3 will also take care of the problem.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does composite and PAL have to do with each other?



do you really not know?


Composite: Requires color encoding.. That can be either NTSC or PAL...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do you really not know?
> 
> 
> Composite: Requires color encoding.. That can be either NTSC or PAL...



Right. But I didn't understand your comment about having component cables and therefore chosing PAL over NTSC. Maybe that's not what you meant. I'm just asking. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right. But I didn't understand your comment about having component cables and therefore chosing PAL over NTSC. Maybe that's not what you meant. I'm just asking. It's not a big deal.



You're misunderstanding me..


I said Composite, NOT Component... Those are not directly related.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're misunderstanding me..
> 
> 
> I said Composite, NOT Component... Those are not directly related.



Sorry. I mistyped. You said composite and I typed component. I still don't know what it has to do with PAL, but apparently you're not interested in answering. Got attitude?


----------



## Gator1

Looks like BHN has added MTV3S, a spanish channel.


----------



## Hakemon

Do you even understand how Composite video works? PAL has everything to do with Composite, just like NTSC does.


Geez, you're the only one with an attitude, and it sucks too..


Obviously not everthing can fit along a single Composite wire, and needs to be encoded.. You have choices here.. NTSC, or PAL. NTSC is 480i/60, and PAL is 576i/60. Also, the color frequency is different.. NTSC has problems getting the color right. PAL doesn't, as the TV don't need a tint control, and from what I have seen, there really isn't any dot-crawl.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you even understand how Composite video works? PAL has everything to do with Composite, just like NTSC does.
> 
> 
> Geez, you're the only one with an attitude, and it sucks too..
> 
> 
> Obviously not everthing can fit along a single Composite wire, and needs to be encoded.. You have choices here.. NTSC, or PAL. NTSC is 480i/60, and PAL is 576i/60. Also, the color frequency is different.. NTSC has problems getting the color right. PAL doesn't, as the TV don't need a tint control, and from what I have seen, there really isn't any dot-crawl.



NO I DON'T KNOW HOW IT WORKS. That's why my sentences end in "?".


Drop it. I've lost interest. But thank you for your answer. I learned something new about the difference in PAL and NTSC.


Sigh...


----------



## iceturkee

okay, barry, if i purchase a hdmi cable longer than 4 meters and hook it up, should i know immediately whether or not the cable is good? i assume the answer should be yes, as it sounds like its one extreme or another.......no sometimes the pq and audio are great; sometimes, it isn't!!


----------



## Barry928

Lots of factors involved so its hard to predict your results. How long? What resolution? What diameter wire? Any adapters? Quality of termination. Quality of hdmi transmitter in the source. etc...


480p may work great. 1080p not at all. 4 meters is right at the cliff for 1080p.


----------



## iceturkee

its 1080p. i have no idea what i should be looking for....which is why i'm seeking help. i've been told if i buy this cable from BHN, i'd get it for a good price. but what's the track record? i bought a JVC HD-52FA97. is there something that will give me the best results? thanks!!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like BHN has added MTV3S, a spanish channel.



I was going through the channel guide to find MTV3S (I have no idea why) and I noticed that VS is at both 102 and 167 and OUT is at both 101 and 168. Why the heck is that? Given the previous discussion about how much bandwidth analog channels are taking, I certainly hope BHN isn't broadcasting these channels twice. Maybe they're in the process of moving these channels to a new number and are just mapping them twice. Or maybe the lower numbers map to the analog channels that are picked up by STB-less TVs? Any ideas?


----------



## bgall

the channels were moved and the old numbers left up until people have enough time to learn the new numbers


----------



## TV Trey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NO I DON'T KNOW HOW IT WORKS. That's why my sentences end in "?".
> 
> 
> Drop it. I've lost interest. But thank you for your answer. I learned something new about the difference in PAL and NTSC.
> 
> 
> Sigh...



FWIW, Composite video signals are common to PAL and NTSC. Both color systems use quadrature AM to modulate the color signal. The fact that PAL uses a different subcarrier than NTSC has nothing to do with PAL color being more accurate as it's process can cancel out any phase errors which cause color issues. However PAL color can suffer from lack of saturation (weak color) when transmission problems occur. Both systems have their own problems, NTSC can produce the wrong colors, whereas PAL can produce weak color. With respect to "dot crawl", this would be relative to how well the comb filter separates the composite video into it's Y/C components prior to the color decoder. I hope this helps!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> its 1080p. i have no idea what i should be looking for....which is why i'm seeking help. i've been told if i buy this cable from BHN, i'd get it for a good price. but what's the track record? i bought a JVC HD-52FA97. is there something that will give me the best results? thanks!!



What is your source for 1080p?


----------



## iceturkee

sorry, what do you mean what's my source? should i look at the back of the tv, read the destruction manual? i'm just a tad confused (can't you tell).


----------



## Barry928

The source of the 1080p will be what is at the other end of the 4m hdmi cable.


----------



## iceturkee

you mean like the SA 8300 hddvr or my jvc tele?


----------



## Barry928

Yes, like the SA8300. List all the devices that have to do with video in your system.


----------



## iceturkee

the only other thing i have hooked up is a 2-year-old toshiba progressive scan dvd player although, there is a very good possibility i might upgrade to the phillips sonowave home theater system (and move the toshiba to the bedroom). is that okay or do you need more info? thanks.


----------



## Barry928

OK, then your all set. You are not actually sending 1080p across the hdmi cable. 1080i from the cable box requires half the bandwidth of 1080p so you can order a normal hdmi cable with no worries. AVS sponsor monoprice has low cost cables here.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## Hakemon

not BHN related, but since you guys are in the central florida area, did anyone else have that wacky brown out? kept happening 1 after another... almost damaged my TV because of it (when the TV came back, it said "BOOTROM ERROR - NO ROM TO LOAD!".. when I power cycled it, everything was fine..


----------



## iceturkee

thanks again barry, i just placed my order!!


----------



## ClubSteeler

Is there a way to tell when my SA8300HD is running out of disc space?


On the old SD DVR I had, it would put hour-glass icons next to programs likely to be erased soon.


This weekend, I recorded 2 football games (in HD), check the listing page when they started and all was good, then when I checked later, EVERYTHING on my entire DVR had been erased except for the 3 most recently recorded programs!!!!


I've been flipping through the settings menus trying to find available space and what not, but can't find it.


I've read a manual where there is a menu option to check this, but I don't believe our software enables this ability for us.


----------



## bgall

the 8300 has the hour glass as well


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the 8300 has the hour glass as well



I don't think the hour glass thing is working right ever since the update. I had all 3 Back To The Future films recorded and sometime last week the first 2 erased without ever displaying the hour glass. It also never displayed the time left before erased message (i.e. "about 3 days") next to them before they disappeared. Maybe I had scheduled a bunch of new recordings and the hour glass didn't have time to display but, I don't remember doing that. One night all 3 movies were there and the next day only BTTF 3 was there. I first blamed my wife but, she denies erasing them.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think the hour glass thing is working right ever since the update. I had all 3 Back To The Future films recorded and sometime last week the first 2 erased without ever displaying the hour glass. It also never displayed the time left before erased message (i.e. "about 3 days") next to them before they disappeared. Maybe I had scheduled a bunch of new recordings and the hour glass didn't have time to display but, I don't remember doing that. One night all 3 movies were there and the next day only BTTF 3 was there. I first blamed my wife but, she denies erasing them.




I have NEVER seen the hour glass or warning message since getting the box a few months ago, and I had a ton of stuff on the DVR. I had a suspicion that I had to be close to full, but never got any message or warning, and BAM!!!! Everything gone!!


I can't blame the wife, she was more upset over what we lost than I was. She's mad at me for recording "stupid" football.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have NEVER seen the hour glass or warning message since getting the box a few months ago, and I had a ton of stuff on the DVR. I had a suspicion that I had to be close to full, but never got any message or warning, and BAM!!!! Everything gone!!
> 
> 
> I can't blame the wife, she was more upset over what we lost than I was. She's mad at me for recording "stupid" football.



Very odd. I definitely have the hour glass on my 8300HD. I'm always running up against the space limit, and older shows that I haven't protected have the hour glass saying that it will be deleted today, in two days, three days, etc., (I forget the actual words). This has worked since I had the box - I guess for 3 or 4 months now. I guess BHN must push different firmware versions depend on where you live.


BTW, I've never seen a warning message either. Just the hour glass.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have NEVER seen the hour glass or warning message since getting the box a few months ago, and I had a ton of stuff on the DVR. I had a suspicion that I had to be close to full, but never got any message or warning, and BAM!!!! Everything gone!!
> 
> 
> I can't blame the wife, she was more upset over what we lost than I was. She's mad at me for recording "stupid" football.




I'll back you up on the hour glass has gone missing. I haven't seen it in a long time and recently had tons of unwatched shows, where the hour glass and warning would have displayed. Nothin.


I used to get it all the time and had to get on the wife to watch some of her Grey's Anatomy....in HD of course.


I assumed that they had come up with a method of compacting the hard drive better to hold more data.


----------



## iceturkee

hmm, i have the hour glass and the message the program will be deleted in x number of days!!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmm, i have the hour glass and the message the program will be deleted in x number of days!!



I suppose we could start posting our firmware versions to see if we can isolate the problem. I'd be happy to post mine when I get home tonight. I assume this info would be interesting to BHN.


----------



## iceturkee

gosh, i don't know how you would find the firmware but i notice my softwate is now something called aptiva instead of passport. i think it was november when i noticed the change.


i'll be more than happy to check if someone kind enough will tell me where to check! thanks.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> gosh, i don't know how you would find the firmware but i notice my softwate is now something called aptiva instead of passport. i think it was november when i noticed the change.
> 
> 
> i'll be more than happy to check if someone kind enough will tell me where to check! thanks.



I couldn't remember how to access the diagnostic screen, but I found this method when searching the 8300 thread:


"To get to the multi-page Diagnostics screen, simultaneously press and hold the front panel's SELECT and EXIT buttons till DIAGNO appears then release the buttons, then press EXIT and the the box tunes itself to the multi-page Diagnostics channel. To exit press Ch + or Ch - ."


That sounds right. I'll try it a little later to see if it works.


----------



## iceturkee

i just looked at the instruction manual and didn't find anything about diagnostics. that doesn't mean it isn't in there.


also, i tried holding down select and exit and got nothing!!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just looked at the instruction manual and didn't find anything about diagnostics. that doesn't mean it isn't in there.
> 
> 
> also, i tried holding down select and exit and got nothing!!



Hmm. Barry and other folks know how to do it. (And Hakemon I think.) Maybe they can chime in.


----------



## JGraczyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm. Barry and other folks know how to do it. (And Hakemon I think.) Maybe they can chime in.



I just got into the diag. screen. My SA8300HD has Version "Passport Echo 2.5.066". I think the version changed in mid-Nov, when the last anomaly was recorded.

The word "Aptiva" appears on the TV during the booting process.


The sequence I use to access the diag screen:

Turn TV & DVR on

On the front of the DVR, press & hold the 'exit' & 'select' button simultaneously.

The letters "diag" appear on the DVR screen when the time is displayed.

Immediately release the two buttons, and then press 'exit' again.

Scroll thru the selections using the remote

To exit diag, turn off the DVR with the front power button.


Interesting reading.


----------



## Spriteman

Ditto what JGraczyk stated -- "Passport Echo 2.5.066" here also -- no sign of the hour glass. however, I only have about 10 hours of content recorded on the HDD so I may not be running out of space just yet.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ditto what JGraczyk stated -- "Passport Echo 2.5.066" here also -- no sign of the hour glass. however, I only have about 10 hours of content recorded on the HDD so I may not be running out of space just yet.



10 hours is probably not enough to get the hour glass. Try setting up a ton of stuff to record tonight, and that should cause the hour glass to appear. It looks like the 8300 takes future recording into account when calculating how much time is left for each stored program.


----------



## iceturkee

okay, i also have passport echo 2.5.066 as well!


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 10 hours is probably not enough to get the hour glass. Try setting up a ton of stuff to record tonight, and that should cause the hour glass to appear. It looks like the 8300 takes future recording into account when calculating how much time is left for each stored program.




You need to have 20 hours of HD recorded video + future recordings to max out the DVR. Once you exceed that you will trigger the hour glass. You can have up to 90 hours of SD if you did not record any HD.


You can just plan to record a large amount of HD in the future to see if you trigger the hour glass.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmm, i have the hour glass and the message the program will be deleted in x number of days!!



As of yesterday, I'm certain I had the hourglass/X days left message too. Now tonight, all that's gone. It's easily noticeable b/c I record kids shows but have the box keep only 3 eps at a time. Therefore, there's always something with the hourglass even though a) it's not the oldest chronologically and b) my dvr is not close to being full. I don't notice anything else different at first glance.


Jason


----------



## jmystikcfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> not BHN related, but since you guys are in the central florida area, did anyone else have that wacky brown out? kept happening 1 after another... almost damaged my TV because of it (when the TV came back, it said "BOOTROM ERROR - NO ROM TO LOAD!".. when I power cycled it, everything was fine..



Which power company do you have and what part of town do you live in? If it's the company I work for I might be able to research it for you and get you an answer. Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

OK, I just checked my firmware version: 2.5.066. And I have a ton of shows with an hour glass. In fact, everything that isn't marked for "manual delete" has an hour glass because the DVR is scheduled to record a bunch of HD programs this weekend - the NFL wildcard games. Last night, before I added these games, I had no hour glasses.


So it looks like iceturkey and I have this firmware and we both see the hour glass.


Spriteman has this firmware and doesn't see the hour glass, but he may not have had enough recorded or scheduled to be recorded.


ClubSteeler, voltair10, rolltide1017 and Adios don't see the hourglass. We don't have their firmware or know if they have enough future recordings, so I guess this is all pretty inconclusive so far.


----------



## PerfectCr

I only see the hourglass when the show will soon be deleted, otherwise I it's not there.


----------



## iceturkee

you probably aren't going to see the hourglass unless you have a lot of future programs in your que to record!!


i never see the hourglass on my bedroom dvr because that's a secondary recorder for me.....like if i'm recording two shows in the living room but there is another program at the same time i want to tape!


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I just checked my firmware version: 2.5.066. And I have a ton of shows with an hour glass. In fact, everything that isn't marked for "manual delete" has an hour glass because the DVR is scheduled to record a bunch of HD programs this weekend - the NFL wildcard games. Last night, before I added these games, I had no hour glasses.
> 
> 
> So it looks like iceturkey and I have this firmware and we both see the hour glass.
> 
> 
> Spriteman has this firmware and doesn't see the hour glass, but he may not have had enough recorded or scheduled to be recorded.
> 
> 
> ClubSteeler, voltair10, rolltide1017 and Adios don't see the hourglass. We don't have their firmware or know if they have enough future recordings, so I guess this is all pretty inconclusive so far.



I will check my firmware this evening, but as I said before, I have series that record and only keep 2-3 episodes. As soon as more eps are in the queue, an hour glass appears by the ones already recorded. As of last Friday, this no longer happens. I made sure I had a weeks worth of program guide, so there is a lot of these shows in the queue. BTW, I'm in Winter Springs.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will check my firmware this evening, but as I said before, I have series that record and only keep 2-3 episodes. As soon as more eps are in the queue, an hour glass appears by the ones already recorded. As of last Friday, this no longer happens. I made sure I had a weeks worth of program guide, so there is a lot of these shows in the queue. BTW, I'm in Winter Springs.



The previous behavior wasn't correct either. I know I've had over a dozen (probably two dozen) episodes recorded without hourglasses on any of them. (They were daily shows for The Wife, like soap operas, Ellen, etc.). I've never seen the hourglass come on more than a few days in advance, so could you try recording some long HD programs over the next day? Let's see if that causes the hourglass to show up. (I'm also in Winter Springs - Tuskawilla.)


----------



## rolltide1017

I'll post my firmware sometime tonight when I get home from work (which is after midnight). I also schedule a string of movie from HBO HD and /or Showtime HD to see if I can get the hour glass to appear. I just don't understand why BTTF I & II deleted themselves with ever showing the hour glass (unless the wife did do it but, won't admit it).


Haven't heard from Barry in a few days, did he go out to CES?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll post my firmware sometime tonight when I get home from work (which is after midnight). I also schedule a string of movie from HBO HD and /or Showtime HD to see if I can get the hour glass to appear. I just don't understand why BTTF I & II deleted themselves with ever showing the hour glass (unless the wife did do it but, won't admit it).
> 
> 
> Haven't heard from Barry in a few days, did he go out to CES?



It was definitely The Wife. They tend to do those things just to drive us crazy.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The previous behavior wasn't correct either. I know I've had over a dozen (probably two dozen) episodes recorded without hourglasses on any of them. (They were daily shows for The Wife, like soap operas, Ellen, etc.). I've never seen the hourglass come on more than a few days in advance, so could you try recording some long HD programs over the next day? Let's see if that causes the hourglass to show up. (I'm also in Winter Springs - Tuskawilla.)



I checked and have the same firmware version as you do HappyFunBoater, but before I posted this, I thought, let me check the List...sure enough, the hourglasses are back. My kids' shows are scheduled for deletion as new ones are recorded, and most (if not all) of the items on the list show "More than a week, "Less than a week," etc. I have not added or deleted anything from the queue or the list since my post this morning. I don't know what to think right now. Maybe the list/queue refreshes from time to time, which causes the hourglass stuff to blank out for a little while. All I know is that all of it was _definitely_ gone this morning and it's back now.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked and have the same firmware version as you do HappyFunBoater, but before I posted this, I thought, let me check the List...sure enough, the hourglasses are back. My kids' shows are scheduled for deletion as new ones are recorded, and most (if not all) of the items on the list show "More than a week, "Less than a week," etc. I have not added or deleted anything from the queue or the list since my post this morning. I don't know what to think right now. Maybe the list/queue refreshes from time to time, which causes the hourglass stuff to blank out for a little while. All I know is that all of it was _definitely_ gone this morning and it's back now.



Yeah, the hourglass is definitely a mystery. When I set up the DVR one evening to record a bunch of future stuff I didn't see the hourglasses until the next morning. Glad to hear it's working now.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Haven't heard from Barry in a few days, did he go out to CES?



I hope he's here, XD, I got his UPS still, LOL


----------



## Barry928

I am not attending CES this year. Too many IP refrigerators and other stuff unrelated to the home theater business. CEDIA is my primary convention. I am coming to get the UPS today.


----------



## Hakemon

what in the world is an IP Fridge? Is it those things that automatically order food when you're running low?


----------



## Barry928

The IP fridge monitors itself and reports any problem directly to the service center so that one day a serviceman calls or shows up at your door annoucing the fridge is in need of repair.


----------



## Hakemon

now THATS scary !!


----------



## Barry928

I forgot to post last night when watching playback from my 8300 the audio was in 2.0. I flipped the settings menu open and toggled the digital audio output over to hdmi and back to DD and the output snapped over to 5.1. This is the first time I have had to correct this problem since the update so I guess the recording conflict cause has been fixed but perhaps the EBS test is still causing the audio to switch to 2.0?


----------



## samsterdog

Is anyone else disappointed with this latest firmware version (2.5.066)? I've detected the following bugs:


1) If you are watching the current channel on delay, and the recording ends, so does your playback session. You have to go to the menu and resume.

2) It seems like the triple FF feature often has a long delay, so that if you accidentally stop the FF before the time you intended, and restart, I often overshoot the time I wanted to stop, because the screen didn't start showing the recording until about 2 seconds after starting the FF (could be my box, but I didn't notice it before the update).

3) My box has still rebooted at least twice.

4) Others that escape me...


Not a bug, but quite annoying:

1) "Are you sure, I mean absolutely, positively, without any question, and don't hold us liable, sure you want to delete this recording?" For goodness sake, make confirmation an option in the settings.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else disappointed with this latest firmware version (2.5.066)? I've detected the following bugs:
> 
> 
> 1) If you are watching the current channel on delay, and the recording ends, so does your playback session. You have to go to the menu and resume.



Yes, that is EXTREMELY annoying. It just happened again tonight while watching recorded football on delay. In fact, until I read your post, I admit I didn't quite understand what was going on. The screen would just go blank so I switched to live and missed some of the action. I guess it's a little less annoying now that I understand it, but I sure wish they would fix it.


To this list, I would add the problem where the video occasionally either repeatedly glitches, goes to white snow, or goes black when you go from SD to HD programming. This is my #1 annoyance.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not a bug, but quite annoying:
> 
> 1) "Are you sure, I mean absolutely, positively, without any question, and don't hold us liable, sure you want to delete this recording?" For goodness sake, make confirmation an option in the settings.



I actually don't mind the confirmation. There have been quite a few times, before the update, that I have accidentally deleted a show because I hit the wrong button by mistake. Since the update, there have been a few time that I would've deleted a show by accident but the confirmation prevent that. I guess it would be nice to have the option to use it in the settings for those that don't like it.


I've come across one thing a couple of times since the update (and it could be user error, I don't know). When the last shuttle launch aired of HDNet I forgot to set it to record but, I had the DVR tuned to HDNet. About 10 minutes after the launch I remember to hit record. In the past the DVR would add the buffer time to the beginning of the recording so you get the whole show but it wouldn't do it this time. It would only record from the point where I hit "record." This sucks because sometimes I start watching a show and it ends up be really good so, I'll hit record expecting the DVR to add the buffer in to record the whole show. The wierd thing is this doesn't happen every time but, sometimes no matter what I do, it will not back record an entire show even though it has it in the buffer.


Oh, still haven't seen the hour glass for a while but, I don't think we have enough scheduled to record. My firmware is 2.5.066.


One other thing, has anyone played around with the SATA port recently?


----------



## iceturkee

gotta agree with rolltide on this as i have done the same thing far too many times!!!


----------



## allowiches

For me the delete confirmation has become invisible. I just hit the A button twice without thinking about it. In fact, I'm back to deleting things I don't mean to!


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To this list, I would add the problem where the video occasionally either repeatedly glitches, goes to white snow, or goes black when you go from SD to HD programming. This is my #1 annoyance.



I was having this same problem, but I changed the settings on the cable box to be 1080i at all times (turn off 480p/480i) - the black flash is your TV switching resolutions bewteen 480 and 1080. When the settings are to 1080i only, you don't get the resolution change.


----------



## jstrauser

Two topics I've been thinking about:


1) BHN will have to be agressive with HD programming additions in 2007:


With D* now publically announcing they will have just about every national HD channel they can once their new sats are up, pressure will be on cable operators to compete. BHN will need to free up bandwidth (most likely by shifting a few analog channels to digital) and need a long-term bandwidth strategy to compete. For me, the big draws to D* in terms of HD are espn2 HD and if they add Starz HD that would be big as well. I currently keep one D* receiver for NFL ST (and NFL Network by it not being on BHN), but I have been much happier with the service and picture quality of BHN. I hope they will remain competitive with their lineup. I'm having the new 5 LNB D* dish installed this week just in case (D* is giving and installing for free since my one D* box is the HD box). I always like to remain future-proof if I can. In doing the math, I can drop BHN back to basic cable only and switch to D* HD-DVR for about the same monthly as I have now (BHN HD DVR + D* "basic" of Total Choice minus my Bellsouth $10 discount).



2) Isn't "overshoot correct" a Tivo patent?


I've noticed that the current s/w versionon the SA8300 HD has an "overshoot correct" when fast forwarding, which is to say it knows your reflexes aren't instant so it backs up the recording a few seconds when you hit play after fast frowarding depending on the speed of FF. I could have sworn I read this was a Tivo patent, and why we never had it on most other DVR boxes.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was having this same problem, but I changed the settings on the cable box to be 1080i at all times (turn off 480p/480i) - the black flash is your TV switching resolutions bewteen 480 and 1080. When the settings are to 1080i only, you don't get the resolution change.



Sometimes when I get the black flash it's permanent. I have to switch back to SD to turn off the box/TV. Besides the black flash, I sometimes get the white snow or constant glitching. I figured chaning the 8300 to 1080i only would fix it, but I'm worried that the 8300 can't scale as well as the TV. I guess I better get off my butt and actually try it. Or learn to live with the occasional resolution switching problems and stopping bitching.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2) Isn't "overshoot correct" a Tivo patent?
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the current s/w versionon the SA8300 HD has an "overshoot correct" when fast forwarding, which is to say it knows your reflexes aren't instant so it backs up the recording a few seconds when you hit play after fast frowarding depending on the speed of FF. I could have sworn I read this was a Tivo patent, and why we never had it on most other DVR boxes.



Don't know about it being patent or not but, I know this is nothing new with this s/w version. My 8300 has done this ever since I got 2 years ago.


----------



## jstrauser

Link to the thing I read about Tivo patents:

http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_30.html 


"The USPTO recently issued patent number 6,850,691 entitled Automatic Playback Overshoot Correction System to TiVo. Among other things, the patent describes a system that compensates for a user's reaction time when the user stops fast-forwarding or rewinding through program material. "


This and the other one in this release seem to be being used in the SA boxes. Surprising given Tivo's history of patent protection and litigation.


----------



## Gator1




jstrauser said:


> Two topics I've been thinking about:
> 
> 
> 1) BHN will have to be agressive with HD programming additions in 2007:
> 
> 
> With D* now publically announcing they will have just about every national HD channel they can once their new sats are up, pressure will be on cable operators to compete. BHN will need to free up bandwidth (most likely by shifting a few analog channels to digital) and need a long-term bandwidth strategy to compete. For me, the big draws to D* in terms of HD are espn2 HD and if they add Starz HD that would be big as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same situation. I have Directv for the NFL package and BHN for HDTV along with a Tivo S3. Here is the announcement from Directv from CES on their HD offerings.
> 
> 
> "In HDTV programming news, DirecTV CEO Chase Carey said the satellite TV provider will place major emphasis on ramping up its HDTV content this year. Plans include national high-def cable channels from 70 major networks, including A&E, Bravo, Cartoon Network, CNN, Food Network, FX, HGTV, MTV, National Geographic, NFL Network, Sci-Fi Channel, Speed, TBS, The History Channel, The Weather Channel and USA Network."
> 
> 
> Obviously many of these channels are not now available in HD but I guess DirecTV must feel they will become available once they have the capacity to add them in late summer. I like BHN so I hope they find a way to compete.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Link to the thing I read about Tivo patents:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_30.html
> 
> 
> "The USPTO recently issued patent number 6,850,691 entitled Automatic Playback Overshoot Correction System to TiVo. Among other things, the patent describes a system that compensates for a user's reaction time when the user stops fast-forwarding or rewinding through program material. "
> 
> 
> This and the other one in this release seem to be being used in the SA boxes. Surprising given Tivo's history of patent protection and litigation.



SA may have licensed the technology from Tivo. At least I hope they did. I'd hate to lose this feature.


----------



## property33

 http://www.tbo.com/news/metro/MGBD0PDQSWE.html


----------



## Impala1ss

Thanks Property 33 fro the link. Didn't Greg (remember him) move to the Tampa market? If I'm correct I can see why they are pushing such great features; he was a real leader. My question is should we expect to at least follow Brighthouse Tampa, or are they entirely separate from our Central Florida Brighthouse. Barry?


----------



## property33

Hey, I'd rather have an internal (see previous posts on this last week/so) but may consider this. I'm running Vista Ultimate RTM on a test machine within a 6 computer workgroup.

Anybody know anything about this from ATI? It's shipping with 'digital cable ready' PC's end of the month but I imagine it'll be available stand-alone (for people to add to systems they already have) sometme this year.

Jim
http://ati.amd.com/products/tvwonderdigital/index.html


----------



## Hakemon

When it comes to Windows, or anything Microsoft, I'm the one to ask, I'm Microsoft certified...


That ATI tuner is just like their analog tuners.. It just adds TV functionality to your computer, along with DVR features (with the proper software).


This one is no different, it's just a digital version.. But it will require a CableCard to work, just like any digital TV.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When it comes to Windows, or anything Microsoft, I'm the one to ask, I'm Microsoft certified...
> 
> 
> That ATI tuner is just like their analog tuners.. It just adds TV functionality to your computer, along with DVR features (with the proper software).
> 
> 
> This one is no different, it's just a digital version.. But it will require a CableCard to work, just like any digital TV.



That is kinda what I want with this one computer, TV functionality-total, including digital channels, premium channels, etc. I've heard BHN's cable cards can't do 'pay per view' but I've never really been into that.....

The 'All in Wonder' card I originally got for this machine, working with this thing from ATI, could do what I want--if/when it's available for stand alone purchase. Is that correct Hakemon? Jim


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Property 33 fro the link. Didn't Greg (remember him) move to the Tampa market? If I'm correct I can see why they are pushing such great features; he was a real leader. My question is should we expect to at least follow Brighthouse Tampa, or are they entirely separate from our Central Florida Brighthouse. Barry?



Bright House Central FL is separate from Bright House Tampa Bay. Same company, but they run on different systems. There are more BHN customers in the Tampa Bay area (not by much though) than Central FL. But usually Tampa gets most of the little upgrades and perks (if you will) before us. If they do well in Tampa, then there is a good possibility it will be here soon. Like caller ID on your TV if you have BHN Phone service. Tampa Bay has had that for a while now. But CFL (central FL) should get it this year. And probably (and I am just guessing) since Tampa Bay has Verizon as a competitor, BHN has to roll out new features/products to keep competitive.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is kinda what I want with this one computer, TV functionality-total, including digital channels, premium channels, etc. I've heard BHN's cable cards can't do 'pay per view' but I've never really been into that.....
> 
> The 'All in Wonder' card I originally got for this machine, working with this thing from ATI, could do what I want--if/when it's available for stand alone purchase. Is that correct Hakemon? Jim



Yes, it should. As long as the software that comes with the ATI card are up to spec. That I can't vouch for, cause I haven't tested the software (or hardware)...


Mainly, just look to see other peoples reviews using CableCards.. That's usually what will happen for you..


----------



## Suzook

man I just dont know what to do. Adelphia called me today with a SMOKING deal. All channels both digital and HD, 2 dvr's and high speed internet for $101 a month. Plus they have a three month promo on the internet that would bring the bill down to $81 a month for the next 3 months. I lose A & E hd but get stars HD. Man what to do.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I imagine it'll be available stand-alone (for people to add to systems they already have) sometme this year.
> 
> Jim
> http://ati.amd.com/products/tvwonderdigital/index.html



Not going to happen. See the thread about it in the htpc forum here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=783276


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> man I just dont know what to do. Adelphia called me today with a SMOKING deal. All channels both digital and HD, 2 dvr's and high speed internet for $101 a month. Plus they have a three month promo on the internet that would bring the bill down to $81 a month for the next 3 months. I lose A & E hd but get stars HD. Man what to do.



I thought that Adelphia did not have all the local HD stations yet. Has that changed? That was the biggest reason why I dropped them several years ago. BH had all the local statiions while Adelphia had virtually nothing in HD.


----------



## Suzook

All the majors are there just not sure if local news and what not is there. Its a savings of $700 a year and with comcast coming in and several new HD channels they are claiming to add this year its hard to not think about it. Trust me I do love BHN but money is money


----------



## Adios

I don't disagree about the money. I do not have any of the movie channels through BHN (and only 1 DVR) and this still beats my current pricing by about 300 per year.


I do have the luxury of both BHN and Adelphia in my neighborhood. If Adelphia has the HD channels for ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, WB or whatever they are calling themselves now, I would have to give this some serious consideration.


----------



## rich21

Not exactly what we were looking for in a new HD channel


WRDQ is now on 1027 will show the WFTV HD news..

http://www.tvpredictions.com/orlandohd011107.htm


----------



## gregereio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I get the black flash it's permanent. I have to switch back to SD to turn off the box/TV. Besides the black flash, I sometimes get the white snow or constant glitching. I figured chaning the 8300 to 1080i only would fix it, but I'm worried that the 8300 can't scale as well as the TV. I guess I better get off my butt and actually try it. Or learn to live with the occasional resolution switching problems and stopping bitching.




My box does this too. I did route the HDMI through my Receiver then to the TV and this fixes the problem. It still seems to take long to get the picture up on the screen and you can see the snow and black but then the good picture appears. So far no problems and the tv gets to upscale.


Good Luck


----------



## PerfectCr

Why is NBC constantly showing the time and temperature at the bottom of the picture? This is very annoying. Geez. Can BHN fix this??? I can't take my eyes of it!


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why is NBC constantly showing the time and temperature at the bottom of the picture? This is very annoying. Geez. Can BHN fix this??? I can't take my eyes of it!



I was not watching NBC, but if it is a NBC logo and/or with time and temp, that is coming from the local NBC station and BHN doesn't have any control. The only station that BHN can (somewhat) control time/temp is on CFL News 13, since BHN is the parent company.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why is NBC constantly showing the time and temperature at the bottom of the picture? This is very annoying. Geez. Can BHN fix this??? I can't take my eyes of it!



It is being incerted by Channel 2. Got it on my OTA antenna also.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is being incerted by Channel 2. Got it on my OTA antenna also.



Who can we call to complain, it is extremely distracting.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who can we call to complain, it is extremely distracting.




Call WESH directly or send them an email via their web site, www.wesh.com


----------



## heyitsme

I'm fine with the time and temp... just quit switching the background and foreground audio channels jeeze. SNL was rendered un-listenable for about 15 minutes.


----------



## loudo38

The biggest distraction of all is when they make those vertical side bars gray, to fill the 16x9 screen, when the picture is 4x3. They should leave them black, that gray really looks stupid when the picture itself has black bars across the top and bottom. So end up having black horizontal bars and gray vertical ones. This is being done by many of the locals, I quit watching some shows on Channel 35 because of it.


----------



## Stiletto

Barry:


I couldn't find the answer in this thread... I just got a Bravia 46" and I hooked up the 8300HD via HDMI and RCA Audio. The Bravia has an HDMI port made for DVI (has the L/R audio plugs) but if there is HDMI Audio present, is chooses HDMI over RCA. I set the 8300HD up to output Dolby Digital which should turn the HDMI Audio off, but the Sony is still detecting the HDMI Audio!!! I don't see ANY settings in the TV to force it to use the RCA, and I don't know of any settings in the 8300HD to force DD out the COAX and Stereo out the HDMI!!! Is there anything you know to fix this situation?


----------



## Barry928

You could try an HDMI to DVI cable and then add a DVI to HDMI adapter to break the digital audio signal path across the HDMI cable.


Use this cable.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


Add this adapter.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## Stiletto

Thats the only answer I could come up with, just hoped one of the devices had a setting I didn't know about. I can't believe the collision of the two messed up interfaces. You would think the Sony would allow you to pick the audio input, or the SA would allow the coax to be DD all time... Thanks Barry, its a hack but I guess it is the only way. Oh, and thank you very much for the links, I appreciate your effort!!!


Rick



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could try an HDMI to DVI cable and then add a DVI to HDMI adapter to break the digital audio signal path across the HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Use this cable.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> Add this adapter.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## Barry928

Sony is trying to be helpful by auto switching with detection and SA can't feed both 2.0 and 5.1 digital audio streams at the same time. If the Sony had a 5.1 decoder on the hdmi port then the SA would work as you expect.


I sent the monoprice links so if it didn't work you are only out 10 bucks.


----------



## Stiletto

I removed the HDMI and the audio comes out fine. I am sure your solution will work, because that should physically remove the audio signal, and I know when it is physically removed (per removing the connector) it works as expected. I will probably splurge and get the $18 higher gauge cables. I love the convenience Sony built in, without a manual override


----------



## iceturkee

i read where MHD is launching on BHN tampa jan 23......any news if it lights up here on the same day?


----------



## bgall

would make sense


----------



## Hakemon

Does anyone else have this problem when turning their SA3250HD to channel 37? (WE)

http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/sa3250bug.avi 


Notice when I tune it to 37, the system barely responds to commands, and it's animation is slow as molasses, yet the video decoding is smooth as silk... (it does this on any scan-rate, but incase it matters, I was on 480i at the time)


----------



## Suzook

forgive me if it has been covered but can I use an external sata harddrive to add on to the HD8300? If so, does it just cross over to the other drive when space is used up?


----------



## Suzook

ah search is my friend. Guess you can add the sata drive but it sound like pause and skipping around is no longer possible?????


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm fine with the time and temp... just quit switching the background and foreground audio channels jeeze. SNL was rendered un-listenable for about 15 minutes.



Yeah, it's like the center channel is disabled, so you get music and sound effects but you can't hear people talking. It happened again Monday morning on the Today Show. I seem to see this on WESH about once a week. I wonder if it's the local feed or the national feed. Very, very annoying.


----------



## Barry928

Time Warner, and Advance/Newhouse Communications' labor towards getting OCAP in the home. Today Samsung unveiled its OpenCable-compliant HL-S5686C iDCR DLP HDTV alongside Time Warner's shiny new SMT-H3050 HD set-top box (for folks without the aforementioned set), and the group announced that "interactive digital cable services are now live" in TWC's New York City systems. Furthermore, the cable provider stated that it would soon embark on the expansion pathway, blazing trails to get the goods to Milwaukee, WI and other cities covered by Advance/Newhouse's Bright House Networks cable systems. The new cable services include TWC's OCAP Digital Navigator as well as its in-house-developed interactive program guide, and should be available to interested customers right now in the selected area(s).


http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/01/17...twc-goes-ocap/ 




SMT-H3050 HD
http://www.samsung.com/Products/Home...T_H3050TWC.asp 



Once these become available as a HD DVR I will be tempted to replace my 8300 with something that has more storage and more tuners.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Doesn't the SA8300HD DVR hold about 20 hours of HD? I'm pretty certain that I used to be close to that 20 hour mark.


Over the weekend my DVR storage space seem to almost shrink in half. I have a 150GB disk with 115GB in use. That 115GB is storing just 6 hours of HD and 2 hours of SD. If you kind of squint at the numbers, that suggests that I can maybe get 10 hours of HD before the disk is full.


Do those numbers seen correct? Would a reboot do the equivalent of a chkdsk to perhaps find lost clusters? (BTW, the bad clusters and the check disk values in the diag screen are both zero.) How do I reboot, and does it matter if it's a hard or a soft reboot? Is there anything else I can do to recover space?


Thanks.


P.S. Maybe I should post this in the general 8300HD forum, but I figured I would try local experts first.


----------



## bgall

from what i've followed around here the ammount of hd you can hold has always been around 11 hours


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from what i've followed around here the ammount of hd you can hold has always been around 11 hours



That's just so odd. It sure feels like my disk is holding less stuff. Maybe I'm recording more HD. BTW, I did find one other post where someone mentioned 12 hours, so I'm sure you're right. I guess I need to wait for the new DVR that Barry mentioned.


Thanks.


----------



## Suzook

Well I just ordered a 750gb external sata drive so that should fix me up for a bit.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I just ordered a 750gb external sata drive so that should fix me up for a bit.



I would do that in a heartbeat if I didn't lose the live play buffer.


----------



## Suzook

well I figure at some point it will come back and I have an esata capable motherboard so I can always use it for additional storage..... to add to my 2.2 tb of storage


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well I figure at some point it will come back and I have an esata capable motherboard so I can always use it for additional storage..... to add to my 2.2 tb of storage



Well, if I include the laptops, I'm at 2.3TB! So there!


----------



## Suzook




----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's just so odd. It sure feels like my disk is holding less stuff. Maybe I'm recording more HD. BTW, I did find one other post where someone mentioned 12 hours, so I'm sure you're right. I guess I need to wait for the new DVR that Barry mentioned.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I recall someone a few months back saying that rebooting the box opens up more space on the DVR. It was compared to "defragmenting" a computer hard drive. Not sure if this will help but thought that I would mention it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recall someone a few months back saying that rebooting the box opens up more space on the DVR. It was compared to "defragmenting" a computer hard drive. Not sure if this will help but thought that I would mention it.



Excellent. I did a quick search for "defrag" and found this from the64GTO:

_I have been experiencing "out of memory" issues with my 8300 for the last week or so. I only have 5 programs stored on there that I chose to erase manualy. The 8300 has been erasing programs that I recorded just the day previously, and this past weekend would not record the programs that I have been recording since day 1. I took a look at the HDD space on the menu and it said that I was using 135GB and only had 17GB remaining. ???? Don't know if you can 'defrag' this thing or not but decided to do a power cord unplug for 5 min or so and did a 'reboot'. Again went to the menu and now the HDD space was 48GB used and 102 GB availiable. This should solve the problem, will keep an eye on it the next week. So I guess you have to do this once in a while to keep things organized??_



I don't know if this is the best way of doing a defrag, but I'll try it tonight.


Thanks, much!


----------



## rich21

Not sure it is a defrag problem, but rather the box is not always freeing up the disk space after a program is deleted. Rebooting is probably doing this as well as removing log files & etc. Defrag is just moving stuff around on the disk so that the data is contiguous, allowing for faster file access.


I did have the box delete something even though I have only 3 hrs of HD stuff recorded , nothing else. I had a lot of hours on the box earlier and had deleted them as I watched them. Wasn't until after I deleted all the stuff I watched did it delete something I hadn't (with no warning).


----------



## the64gto

I still have to do this when I notice some of my programs with the hour glass next to them and yet I have few programs waiting in the que to be watched.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure it is a defrag problem, but rather the box is not always freeing up the disk space after a program is deleted. Rebooting is probably doing this as well as removing log files & etc. Defrag is just moving stuff around on the disk so that the data is contiguous, allowing for faster file access.



Yeah, I agree. Defrag is the wrong word. I figured it was something like a chkdsk.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

BINGO!


I cycled power by pulling the plug. (BTW, for just seconds rather than minutes.) My used DVR space went from 103GB to 46GB.


So it looks like this baby is back to storing about 20 hours of HD. Nice! For all those folks that only get 11 or 12 hours, they apparently haven't been lucky enough to have a power outage at their home.


----------



## the64gto

Perhaps we can call it a memory leak. Definition from Google "In computer science, a memory leak is a particular kind of unintentional memory consumption by a computer program where the program fails to release memory when no longer needed. The term is meant as a humorous misnomer, since memory is not physically lost from the computer. Rather, memory is allocated to a program, and that program subsequently loses the ability to access it due to program logic flaws."


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Yep, similar to a memory leak but on the disk.


I'm just happy to call it "fixed".


----------



## LouK

Actually its corruption. In the disk's case, there is a catalogue of what disk sectors have been used. Over time this catalogue can get corrupted. Just rebooting the drive (or computer in case or RAM) will reformat this catalogue. I can elaborate more, but this simplified explanation should cover it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Thanks, Lou.


BTW, is pulling the plug the best way to reboot? Or is there a key press combination that would work just as well?


----------



## Adios

The memory leak or corruption problem might explain why some are getting the hour glass so easily and others (like myself) are not. I turn the power off to the dvr (and other devices) several time a week, especially during the summer when there is the possibility of a storm and I will not be home for an extended period of time.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lou.
> 
> 
> BTW, is pulling the plug the best way to reboot? Or is there a key press combination that would work just as well?



Press and hold the power key if I remember correctly.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Press and hold the power key if I remember correctly.



That will work, but it is better to pull the plug and let it sit for fifteen seconds. The CMOS will not loose its memory for a few seconds, and if you do an immediate reboot, you may not clear it.


----------



## tekmassa

For you CableCard users out there, what's the latest on getting channels 1-99 in digital instead of analog? I know a while back a few of you (including myself) noticed they were sometimes coming in digital, other times in analog. Since then my CableCard tuner has only been getting them in analog, only the HD channel's are digital.


Anybody out there getting the basic channels in digital via CableCard as of right now?


----------



## jaylynch

I recently added a 500 gb drive. I can still pause a program but can't back it up to replay a portion. Have to record the program to work around. It's nice to have the extra recording space.


Jay Lynch


----------



## DouglasR

I live in the Saint Cloud area...34772. The Bears-Saints game was unwathchable yesterday....Blocking, pixelating, freezing up. The Patriots-Colts game was better, but still not great. Did anybody else have these problems?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

The Winter Springs area had an excellent signal for both games.


----------



## iceturkee

no problems with bears game in daytona.....only watched one quarter of night game live (taped it) but didn't notice any problems with that either!!


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tekmassa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For you CableCard users out there, what's the latest on getting channels 1-99 in digital instead of analog? I know a while back a few of you (including myself) noticed they were sometimes coming in digital, other times in analog. Since then my CableCard tuner has only been getting them in analog, only the HD channel's are digital.
> 
> 
> Anybody out there getting the basic channels in digital via CableCard as of right now?




Still analog the last time I checked. That was about a week ago.


----------



## Adios

Some picture and audio stuttering but not to the degree of making the games unwatchable.

32837 South Orange County


----------



## twartacus

Looks like MHD was added to tampa's BHN site today... it was not there Friday...

http://tampabay.mybrighthouse.com/pr...s/default.aspx


----------



## bgall

well that sux for us


----------



## Suzook

well got my 750 esata external HD. Followed the instructions and no matter what I cant get the drive to show. Can someone tell me how to enter the diagnostics to see if the drive is there? It was preformatted and I never received the initial message after boot up.


Thanks


----------



## Suzook

well I got into the diag screen and I do not see the other drive. Any ideas on this one.


----------



## jaylynch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well I got into the diag screen and I do not see the other drive. Any ideas on this one.



Have you rebooted the cable box? If that doesn't work, turn off the HD, turn it back on and reboot the cable box. Try turning off everything (unplug the cable box) and start it all up again.


Check your connections. If you can, check the hard drive to external box connections.


If none of this works, I think you've got some kind of parts or configuration problem. It should not be that hard.


Jay Lynch


----------



## Tony Clifton

I know this has been discussed more than once here already. Senior Bowl will be exclusively on NFL Network this saturday and once again Brighthouse will have more than just this Gator fan ready to scream ENOUGH at BHN Orlando and Tampa for not understanding how important sports are here in Central Florida to many of their customers.


----------



## DouglasR

When I turn on or reboot my 8300, there are a bunch of flashing numbers on the display and the hard drive starts clicking. Has it died? Anybody else experience this?


----------



## iceturkee

i'm not happy about the senior bowl being on the nfl network either!!


----------



## rich21

Your box is dead. I went thru the same problem 3 times (3 boxes within 4 weeks). They do a poor job of testing their boxes before giving it to a customer.


----------



## iceturkee

yeah, i had that problem about a month ago. it made crazy noises. then when i turned it on it gave me a ``your hard drive might be dead'' message or something similar. they had to bring me a new dvr.


i had two different dvr's go kaput on me last year.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like MHD was added to tampa's BHN site today... it was not there Friday...
> 
> http://tampabay.mybrighthouse.com/pr...s/default.aspx



Not that I care about MHD but this looks once again that BHN in Orlando is lagging behind everyone else as there has been no mention of adding this channel in our area. However, I will stay with BHN until Directv adds their "70" HD channels in the fall then it is bye, bye.


----------



## heyitsme

Does anyone have a link to the easist most straightforward way to get an external drive working with the 8300/BH? Also, would it be possible to use one only for archiving and disable it when not in use (to get the magic playhead back)?


----------



## rich21

Try looking here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9&page=1&pp=30


----------



## iceturkee

good luck believing that directv will actually have 70 additional hd channels by september!!


as for mhd, i'm sure it will be here soon!!!


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> good luck believing that directv will actually have 70 additional hd channels by september!!
> 
> 
> as for mhd, i'm sure it will be here soon!!!



I think that is a good possibility, they will be in that neighborhood of 70 by September. They have two new satellites scheduled to be launched during the middle of the year, giving them the bandwidth they will need to do it.


Since changing to DirecTV we have had a lot less blackouts and equipment problems and have a lot better PQ, than when we had BHN. If cable can find a way to solve their lack of bandwidth, I am sure they will someday have as many HD channels as DirecTV and will later this year.


When we switched over to DirecTV I left all my cables that BHN used in place, and ran all new lines for DirecTV. That way if BHN adds the programimg I was wanting and not getting from them, and they improve their PQ, I can switch back.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not that I care about MHD but this looks once again that BHN in Orlando is lagging behind everyone else as there has been no mention of adding this channel in our area. However, I will stay with BHN until Directv adds their "70" HD channels in the fall then it is bye, bye.



I'm also watching DirecTV to see what they do this year. I love BHN's picture quality but I hate their channel selection.


Has DirecTV announced how they plan to roll out those 70 channels? I was under the impression that there were several (many?) local markets where DirectTV still didn't provide HD locals. At four (or more) HD channels per local, those 70 channels are used up pretty quick. Has DirecTV given any indication how many new national channels they will provide? Also, I was under the impression that DirecTV already had most of the nationals, so where are they getting more HD content? I've heard bad things about the Voom channels, so I hope it's not them.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since changing to DirecTV we have ... a lot better PQ, than when we had BHN.



Interesting. I've compared BHN to OTA and I can't see a difference (in Winter Springs). Are you talking about HD or SD? Or is this a local Melbourne PQ issue? (I'm not sure you've seen PQ at other BHN areas, but I figured I would ask.)


----------



## Gator1

[Q

Has DirecTV announced how they plan to roll out those 70 channels? I was under the impression that there were several (many?) local markets where DirectTV still didn't provide HD locals. At four (or more) HD channels per local, those 70 channels are used up pretty quick. Has DirecTV given any indication how many new national channels they will provide? Also, I was under the impression that DirecTV already had most of the nationals, so where are they getting more HD content? I've heard bad things about the Voom channels, so I hope it's not them.[/quote]


Here is what they announced at CES:


January 9, 2007 - Satellite provider DirecTV at CES 2007 announced that it plans to launch 100 new HD-dedicated channels in the coming months to support what it has dubbed "the year of HD." The company will effectively be offering three times more HD programming than any other distributor by the third quarter of the year. And there are spectacular additions coming, as we'll list below.


Look out for HD-ized versions of major network channels, including A&E, National Geographic, Bravo, NFL Network, Cartoon Network, Food Network, TBS, FX, The History Channel, HGTV, The Weather Channel, USA Network, MTV, and the Sci Fi Channel.


Since Directv will have the bandwidth to add all these channels many of them will be adding HD versions due to the large customer base of Directv. There also has been some press about Directv trying to buy the Rainbow network which owns the Voom channels. Dish has these now and it is now an exclusive so Directv could offer these as well.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've compared BHN to OTA and I can't see a difference (in Winter Springs). Are you talking about HD or SD? Or is this a local Melbourne PQ issue? (I'm not sure you've seen PQ at other BHN areas, but I figured I would ask.)



Ditto here in Apopka, no difference in the local channels via BHN or OTA. I am using a short 3 element Yagi on top of my fireplace ( hidden by a dumb artificial plant to keep the wife happy)


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is what they announced at CES:
> 
> 
> January 9, 2007 - Satellite provider DirecTV at CES 2007 announced that it plans to launch 100 new HD-dedicated channels in the coming months to support what it has dubbed "the year of HD." The company will effectively be offering three times more HD programming than any other distributor by the third quarter of the year. And there are spectacular additions coming, as we'll list below.
> 
> 
> Look out for HD-ized versions of major network channels, including A&E, National Geographic, Bravo, NFL Network, Cartoon Network, Food Network, TBS, FX, The History Channel, HGTV, The Weather Channel, USA Network, MTV, and the Sci Fi Channel.
> 
> 
> Since Directv will have the bandwidth to add all these channels many of them will be adding HD versions due to the large customer base of Directv. There also has been some press about Directv trying to buy the Rainbow network which owns the Voom channels. Dish has these now and it is now an exclusive so Directv could offer these as well.



Wow. That's a lot of dang channels.


But the weasel-words in the press release (or whatever it is) make me wonder when these channels will roll out. "Look for HD-ized verions" and "many of them will be adding HD versions". Huh? Did they just make a list of all the most popular channels and then cross their fingers that there would be HD versions?


Don't get me wrong - I'd love to see this happen. But the press release actually made me less optimistic, not more.


(BTW, I'm not shooting the messenger.







)


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've compared BHN to OTA and I can't see a difference (in Winter Springs). Are you talking about HD or SD? Or is this a local Melbourne PQ issue? (I'm not sure you've seen PQ at other BHN areas, but I figured I would ask.)



Sorry, I should have explained that better. When I had BHN they were just getting into HD and we had regular analog cable, but the PQ of the SD was really bad. We bought a new HDTV and all it did was make the BHN SD picture even more grainy. One of my neighbors was the first on the block to get BHN HD and they had nothing but problems with it. So that was why we went with DirecTV, instead of switching the BHN HD. The DirecTV SD was not great but better than the SD of BHN, and their HD was good. But in all fairness to BHN, that was the early days of their HD and we knew it was going to take some time to get their HD system tweaked. Same was true with DirecTV last year, when they first started with MPG4 HD, rough on the edges but now pretty good.


You are correct about the HD OTA. I get each channel 3 ways and don't see much difference between the HD signal. My 3 ways are MPG4 signal via DirecTV, OTA using the DirecTV receiver and OTA using the tuner in the TV.


I just see a long time before any cable company can get to the point of being able to supply digital signal to everyone. Allowing them to shut down their analog stream, giving them more bandwidth to add more HD channels.


My current concern today with cable is not so much PQ anymore, as it was in the past, but the lack of the channels I currently get with DirecTV that they don't offer and the current problem of them not having the available bandwidth to add more HD. But like I said I am open to switching back if things change in the future, which I am sure they will.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have explained that better. When I had BHN they were just getting into HD and we had regular analog cable, but the PQ of the SD was really bad. We bought a new HDTV and all it did was make the BHN SD picture even more grainy. One of my neighbors was the first on the block to get BHN HD and they had nothing but problems with it. So that was why we went with DirecTV, instead of switching the BHN HD. The DirecTV SD was not great but better than the SD of BHN, and their HD was good. But in all fairness to BHN, that was the early days of their HD and we knew it was going to take some time to get their HD system tweaked. Same was true with DirecTV last year, when they first started with MPG4 HD, rough on the edges but now pretty good.
> 
> 
> You are correct about the HD OTA. I get each channel 3 ways and don't see much difference between the HD signal. My 3 ways are MPG4 signal via DirecTV, OTA using the DirecTV receiver and OTA using the tuner in the TV.
> 
> 
> I just see a long time before any cable company can get to the point of being able to supply digital signal to everyone. Allowing them to shut down their analog stream, giving them more bandwidth to add more HD channels.
> 
> 
> My current concern today with cable is not so much PQ anymore, as it was in the past, but the lack of the channels I currently get with DirecTV that they don't offer and the current problem of them not having the available bandwidth to add more HD. But like I said I am open to switching back if things change in the future, which I am sure they will.



Thanks for the clarification. I guess you're still monitoring this thread to know what your options are. Good idea. There are no sacred cows, or whatever that saying is...


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I guess you're still monitoring this thread to know what your options are. Good idea. There are no sacred cows, or whatever that saying is...



Yes, I always like to leave the door open and keep up with the latest. Lots of good information here.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

An emergency alert test came in over the cable box today which triggered the old Dolby digital glitch with the 8300 where it switches to the 2-channel PCM audio even though the settings still say Dolby Digital. I was watching the dvr at the time so I don't know if it was just that combo that triggered it or if it would happen with the box off or watching a regular channel. Others may want to double check their settings.


----------



## mattfl

Anyone read this blog about time warner running out of HD DVR boxes?

http://www.allpvr.com/time-warner-runs-out-of-hd-dvrs/ 


I'm going to be moving in a few weeks, I wonder if I can get brighthouse to let me take my current hd dvr to my new house or if they'll make me turn it in.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone read this blog about time warner running out of HD DVR boxes?
> 
> http://www.allpvr.com/time-warner-runs-out-of-hd-dvrs/
> 
> 
> I'm going to be moving in a few weeks, I wonder if I can get brighthouse to let me take my current hd dvr to my new house or if they'll make me turn it in.



I wonder if they're managing inventory to prepare for the switch to the new boxes (the ones Barry mentioned in a previous thread). If so, then I would only expect the shortage to get worse the closer we get to release.


I bet TiVo is pretty happy about this news.


----------



## the64gto

Got a new price list this morning in the mail from BHN, effective March this year...Can't wait to study this!


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got a new price list this morning in the mail from BHN, effective March this year...Can't wait to study this!




Ahhh so we are sending them out already...... If anyone has ?'s on the new price list, feel free to ask or send me a PM. Prices are not increasing alot, and on some services, the price is decreasing.


----------



## PerfectCr

What's the new HD-DVR specs?


----------



## Suzook

ok I figured out my first issue, the drive was loose in the housing and there for not getting a proper connection. When I connect to a laptop the drive is discovered. So I follow the instructions to attach to the HD DVR. Unplug set, connect sata cable, power on drive then power on dvr. The screen to confirm never pops up. But if I turn off the external drive a message pops up and tells me its disconnected. I went into the diag screen (which takes a few tries because I dont know the exact combo of buttons to push) and the drive doesnt show????????????


UGH HELP


----------



## Suzook

well I finally got it. I know how 750gb of additional space. WOO HOO


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the new HD-DVR specs?



I am not aware of any new hardware except for Suzooks massive HD. Congrats.


----------



## Suzook

HA HA. Well I am glad to have the extra space but I am noticing some stuttering again. I hope its just temporary and not a result of the new drive. Off to record a bazillion shows in HD !!!


----------



## essgt1

Matt form what I understand as long as you stay with in that cable service area yes you will be able to keep your equipment. Although I have heard that you must turn in your equip when you do move. Gotta love C.S.R's.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *essgt1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Matt form what I understand as long as you stay with in that cable service area yes you will be able to keep your equipment. Although I have heard that you must turn in your equip when you do move. Gotta love C.S.R's.



Do you mean when you move out of the services area or just move period. I'm about to move to a new apartment only a mile or 2 from my current location (still in BHN area); don't tell me I have to give up my DVR and all the recorded show I have saved on it.


----------



## iceturkee

don't know if this helps any but a little more than a year ago i moved (granted it was only next door) but i moved my equipment with me (meaning the hd dvr)!!


----------



## the64gto

I moved from longwood to apopka...they (BHN) said for me to carry it with me and call them when I have it connected so that they could "turn it on".


----------



## Gator1

This is info from a Comcast subscriber in northern Florida. If Comcast can do this why can BHN add a few new HD channels?



Comcast adding more HD channels by March 1st

.They are advertising that by March 1st, they will have the following channels in HD.


Current Lineup:

1. WCTV-DT (CBS HD)

2. WTXL-DT (ABC-HD)

3. WTLH-DT (FOX-HD)

4. WTWC-DT (NBC-HD)

5. WFSU-DT (PBS-HD)

6. InHD

7. ESPN-HD

8. ESPN2-HD

9. Discovery HD Theatre

10. TNT-HD

11. HBO-HD

12. Showtime-HD

13. Cinemax-HD

14. Starz-HD

15. MHD (newly launched here)


Here is the new stuff


16. FSN-HD (I would imagine FSN Florida & Sun Sports events here)

17. The Golf Channel/Versus HD

18. National Geographic Channel HD

19. A&E-HD

20. Universal HD


So Comcast here is offering 20 channels (21 if you count Golf and Versus seperately) and they include it all for $5/month extra.


----------



## Suzook

Comcast aka Adelphia


----------



## Barry928

Comcast is moving to SDV to make room for more HD just like BHN.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastkiller012507.htm


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast is moving to SDV to make room for more HD just like BHN.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastkiller012507.htm



Barry, there was discussion on the 8300 Passport forum that SDV wasn't supported (with SDV being defined as something different than OnDemand). Post 813 at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=196&pp=30 talks about this. Folks are saying that we'll have to move to Navigator software to get SDV. Do you think that's true? And does SDV also require different hardware in the local hubs? If so, it seems that it could be quite awhile before we get too many new HD channels.


----------



## heyitsme

On the topic of having room for extra channels, why couldn't BH get rid of some of the PBS HD channels (seems like only one or two of them have any real content on it) and the "info" channels that seem to just show a weather radar? Are they required to make room for these in HD? I don't really need the weather radar channel in HD... SD would be fine.


----------



## barrygordon

Is anyone else seeing this?


Recording a show. Start watching after it has been rcording for a while. At the time the show ends The screen goes white and playback stops. Go to List, select the show which has just ended and hit resume playback, Everything comes abck and nothing is missing. playback continues.


In The past all that used to happen was that I would see the status bar showing where I was in the playback pop onto the ecreen then disappear.


----------



## MisterJ

In response to moving and taking your equip with you. BHN (central FL) is divided into 3 areas for billing and customer addresses within the database. For example, if you move from Daytona to Orlando, you would need to return and get new equip. Reason is, your move is going from one (billing) area to the other. Its not divided by counties, so therefore specifics on the 3 different areas would be too much to type.


If you would like more info, or curious to know how to go about transfering, feel free to PM me.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Recording a show. Start watching after it has been rcording for a while. At the time the show ends The screen goes white and playback stops. Go to List, select the show which has just ended and hit resume playback, Everything comes abck and nothing is missing. playback continues.
> 
> 
> In The past all that used to happen was that I would see the status bar showing where I was in the playback pop onto the ecreen then disappear.



Mine behaves a little differently under the same circumstances. If I'm watching a show time shifted, and it's still recording, then when the show finishes recording I get dumped into live mode. Going into List, etc., allows me to resume the show where it left off.


Is the white screen actually snow, with colored dots? Maybe you're also running into the occasional HDMI resync problem (that's what I've assumed it is) when switching from SD to HD programming when you're dumped into live mode.


----------



## barrygordon

No not snow. Just a white screen. I do not believe it is a resync problem.


----------



## rich21

I've seen the same problem since the software update in Nov.


Hitting the 'live' button fixes the problem and gets you a picture again.


The believe the problem only occurs if your recording on the same channel while you are watching something which is recorded on the same channel (like time shifting) .


----------



## jaylynch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well I finally got it. I know how 750gb of additional space. WOO HOO



I 've discovered that if you are watching a program and you press record after it starts, the hard drive records from the beginning of the program. Another work around for the loss of buffer feature.


After having the external drive installed for about a month, I'm just beginning to fill it up. Sure is nice.


Jay Lynch


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if they're managing inventory to prepare for the switch to the new boxes (the ones Barry mentioned in a previous thread). If so, then I would only expect the shortage to get worse the closer we get to release.
> 
> 
> I bet TiVo is pretty happy about this news.



Do you have a link to this or any additional info?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to this or any additional info?



Nope, just what Barry mentioned a few pages back. (Here's the link.) There was a new box that Time Warner in NY was rolling out in 2007. As usual I've heard absolutely nothing from our local BHN about new equipment, new HD channels, etc.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Recording a show. Start watching after it has been rcording for a while. At the time the show ends The screen goes white and playback stops. Go to List, select the show which has just ended and hit resume playback, Everything comes abck and nothing is missing. playback continues.
> 
> 
> In The past all that used to happen was that I would see the status bar showing where I was in the playback pop onto the ecreen then disappear.



I have the same problem and have seen it discuused here. Today I am at our friends home in Raleigh, NC (TWC) and the exact same thing is happening, except the screen goes black. Later today I will check the SW release and comment later.


----------



## DouglasR

I would like to get an external sata hd for my 8300. Can anybody give some advice on the brand or equipment, cables, etc. that I need? Thanks.


----------



## meteor3

Douglas, This thread should be helpful.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same problem and have seen it discuused here. Today I am at our friends home in Raleigh, NC (TWC) and the exact same thing is happening, except the screen goes black. Later today I will check the SW release and comment later.



This box is an 8300 non HD using Passport Echo 2.6.002, OS version Power TV 6.14.74.1sp. Obviously a common software problem betwenn non HD and HD and should be fixable in a future release. Unless, they are just not fixing current software as BHN (TWC) is moving toward the new software discussed somewhere above.


----------



## JGraczyk

Question regarding a BHN supplied 8300HD feeding a 1080i signal to 16:9 plasma hdtv through HDMI. Software is latest passport / aptiv.


Is there a setting in the 8300 to maintain a constant full screen display regardless of the broadcast aspect?


In the 8300 settings, I have set the aspect ratios of 16:9 TV and 4:3 stretch. If the stretch is engaged on a 4:3 broadcast, and the channel is changed to a 16:9 broadcast, the picture remains stretched. If the 16:9 is changed to normal, then the 4:3 is not stretched when switching back. I tried 480P as the only output format to use the TV's full screen setting, but the same behavior is seen.


I know this is just for convenience, but it would enhance the viewing experience to not have to cycle through the normal - stretch - zoom with each channel change.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Barry928

Are you talking about stretching just the SD channels or also stretching the HD channels when they are upconverting SD content?


----------



## Barry928

I did some tests on my home system to confirm how stretch works since I do not use the stretch feature in the 8300. In the settings menu with the display type set as 16:9 and 4:3 stretch the 8300 will stretch all 480i channels and not stretch 720p or 1080i channels. The # key on the remote is a separate control that selects the output aspect ratio of the 8300 DOWNSTREAM from the chosen scaling parameters in the settings menu. This control should always be left in NORMAL to see the expected behavior from the aspect settings menu.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Is anyone aware of calibration images broadcast on BHN or OTA? I'm specifically looking for various greyscale IRE levels (preferably 0-100 in increments of 10), as well as primary and secondary colors. It would be awesome if I could simply DVR these and use them whenever I want to calibrate my TV.


The reason I'm asking is that I currently use a 480i DVD player to display calibration images, and the quality of my player is somewhat suspect. I copy my calibration settings from the DVD input to the SA8300HD input, but they never seem quite right. I'd really prefer to calibrate via the SA8300HD.


Along those lines, is anyone aware of a signal (image) generator that outputs QAM (I'm not sure if that's the right term) where I can hook directly into the "coax from the wall" input on the SA8300HD?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## jaylynch

HD Net has a test pattern at 6:50 am on Sunday.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Douglas, This thread should be helpful.



Nice link at the end of that thread listing plug and play hard drives for the 8300.

http://discountechnology.com/Products/Audio-Video


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaylynch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HD Net has a test pattern at 6:50 am on Sunday.



Excellent. I see it. Sunday 6:50am "Test Pattern". I've got it set up to record. It's just odd that the info window says "Vintage episodes of Canada's favorite game shows". OK.







Thanks.


----------



## Suzook

Well this is one I cant figure out. I have my 750gb esata drive connected and when watching normal programing I get a lot of the digital stutter, the bright house two step I call it. It seems to be worse when it is actually recording something. When I disconnect the drive, most if not all of the stutter goes away. This was evident last night while watching the Superbowl. So tech guru's any idea on this one? Easy to blame the drive but I am not so sure


----------



## Barry928

A data bottleneck somewhere. Drive RPM 7200? Sustained data rate as opposed to peak data rate?


----------



## JGraczyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did some tests on my home system to confirm how stretch works since I do not use the stretch feature in the 8300. In the settings menu with the display type set as 16:9 and 4:3 stretch the 8300 will stretch all 480i channels and not stretch 720p or 1080i channels. The # key on the remote is a separate control that selects the output aspect ratio of the 8300 DOWNSTREAM from the chosen scaling parameters in the settings menu. This control should always be left in NORMAL to see the expected behavior from the aspect settings menu.



Thanks Barry. I think I got it. I was talking about all channels in the HD tier, but you reminded me that some of those channels convert SD to HD. I think 1060 (wesh local) may be one of those because it is always in 4:3. Anyway, I have set 1060 to stretch and do not change that setting when changing channels to 16:9 broadcasts. When I go back to those in 4:3, the stretch is still in effect. The displays in 16:9 appear normal. The problem I created for myself was to cycle through the normal-stretch-zoom when in the 16:9 broadcasts, which cancelled the stretch for the 4:3 programs.


----------



## iceturkee

1060 is actually wkmg!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well this is one I cant figure out. I have my 750gb esata drive connected and when watching normal programing I get a lot of the digital stutter, the bright house two step I call it. It seems to be worse when it is actually recording something. When I disconnect the drive, most if not all of the stutter goes away. This was evident last night while watching the Superbowl. So tech guru's any idea on this one? Easy to blame the drive but I am not so sure



I've got a few ideas of what it could be, but no ideas of what it probably is.


First, drives have different tolerances to vibration. Low-end desktop drives (typically with an ATA or SATA interface) produce very little rotational vibration and yet are very susceptible to vibration from other sources. High-end enterprise drives (typically with a SCSI, FC or SAS interface) produce a TON of rotational vibration and yet are not very susceptible to it. Vibration during a read or write of data will cause the head to drop off track, resulting in a full revolution of the media to re-read or re-write the data. Each revolution is 4-16ms, and vibration can cause several missed revolutions. This could easily cause a stutter. So check to see if the drive is properly cushioned to protect against vibration. Maybe check to see if it happens only when someone walks by or a door is slammed. There is a type of drive in between desktop and enterprise called "nearline" that is fairly cheap like desktops drives but still somewhat immune to vibration like enterprise drives.


Next is error recovery. If you have a media error on the disk, which you undoubtedly do (all drives have errors), then the drive will try to varying degrees to retrieve your data. A desktop drive can try for up to a minute, while an enterprise drive will give up in 10 seconds. These delays have caused a new breed of drive to be created that are called video drives, or some similar name. The concept is that the data on a video drive just isn't that important. Yeah, that's a weird way of looking at it, but just imagine a single bad block in the middle of a video stream. Would you rather have the drive pause try to recover your data for 10-60 seconds, or would you rather it just give back some garbage and continue on? You probably wouldn't even notice the single block glitch, so the latter is definitely preferably. So one way to determine if you're getting disk errors is to move the drive to a PC and run software (like SpeedFan) to see if the drive has logged any errors. This data is typically non-volatile and will be saved through power cycles. The error log will be in a tab or section called SMART errors, or sometimes PFA (Predictive Failure Analysis) errors.


I'm not sure if that helped, but you can find more of these ramblings at:
http://storageadvisors.adaptec.com/2...arline-drives/ 


Good luck!


----------



## JGraczyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1060 is actually wkmg!



Yep, and I was wrong on the other issue. My testing was not thorough. This evening, I tried all format and aspect configurations, and the Stretch does not stick between the different HD channels. It stays the same between some channels, but is lost between others. One example is changing from a broadcast 720P / 4:3 in Stretch to a broadcast 1080i / 16:9 and back again erases the Stretch. Pushing the Zoom button on the remote shows that the picture is set to Stretch, but no Stretch effect. I tried running all channels as 480P and use the TV to fill the screen. The Stretch still does not stick.


Barry - Is this something to live with, or could there be a problem with the electronics of the Toshiba 42hp66, the BHN signal, or the 8300HD box?


----------



## jmystikcfl

My 8300HD behaves exactly as you describe. When I switch from an SD feed to an HD feed, it automatically displays the picture in the normal mode, pillarboxes and all. When I push the # key, it may display that it's stretching, but when I push it again to change the mode, there is no difference in the picture, but it does change to the normal mode. From there, I can cycle around to the stretch mode if I so choose. And, if I'm going from HD to SD, the box will maintain whatever setting it was on last (stretch, normal, or zoom.)


----------



## iceturkee

does anybody know if there was a software update recently? i swear my pq (including sd) is 100 percent better than it was about 3 weeks ago!! something must have happened, eh?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anybody know if there was a software update recently? i swear my pq (including sd) is 100 percent better than it was about 3 weeks ago!! something must have happened, eh?



I was also wondering if the "dump to live or white screen after recording complete when watching delayed" problem is also fixed. I've seen this work at least twice in the last 24 hours.


(My picture quality is also great since the weekend, but I assumed it as because I have been tweaking the settings.)


----------



## jaylynch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would like to get an external sata hd for my 8300. Can anybody give some advice on the brand or equipment, cables, etc. that I need? Thanks.




I bought the following enclosure:
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817121020 


and this HD:

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16822144016 


Installed the HD in the case. All hardware is included except tools. Connected the enclosure/HD to the cable box with the SATA cable. Turned on the HD; turned on the cable box. Got a message from the cable box about formatting the drive. You have to answer OK.


Sometimes you have to repeat the booting procedure or reboot the cable box to get both components to recognize each other. PM if I can answer any questions.









- Jay Lynch


----------



## wilson_uo

With a 500GB external HD, about how many hours of High Def recording will i gain?


Thanks


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilson_uo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With a 500GB external HD, about how many hours of High Def recording will i gain?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The 150GB drive in the SA8300HD gets about 20 hours of HD. So I guess the 500GB will get about 65 hours.


----------



## Chuck Tintera

Question - BN HD channels & Audio levels.


My wife & I are puzzled about the audio levels (voice) on the BN HD Channels. We have an 8300HD & a 42" Sony Bravia.


Since about the first of the year we have noticed that the audio track on the commercials seen to have been reduced somewhat, this is good! But we have also noticed that the background music in those few programs we do watch regularly has gone up while the dialogue audio has seemingly gone down, this is bad!


Are we hearing things? Does anyone else notice this? Is it the compression?


TIA

cvt


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck Tintera* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question - BN HD channels & Audio levels.
> 
> 
> My wife & I are puzzled about the audio levels (voice) on the BN HD Channels. We have an 8300HD & a 42" Sony Bravia.
> 
> 
> Since about the first of the year we have noticed that the audio track on the commercials seen to have been reduced somewhat, this is good! But we have also noticed that the background music in those few programs we do watch regularly has gone up while the dialogue audio has seemingly gone down, this is bad!
> 
> 
> Are we hearing things? Does anyone else notice this? Is it the compression?
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> cvt



Is the reduced dialogue volume only on NBC and only occasionally? If so, it's a feed problem. NBC (or maybe local WESH, I don't know) keeps screwing this up. Sometimes the center channel is so low that you can't watch the program.


----------



## Chuck Tintera

No we have heard this on Fox (HD) and NBC (HD). The other day switching back to the analog station made the audio much more palatable.


cvt


----------



## Stiletto

I have a Sony Bravia LCD, and the SA8300HD hooked up via HDMI. I used an HDMI->DVI cable plus DVI->HDMI adapter to try and fix this, but still have a problem! The Sony refuses to use the Stereo RCA input (there is no manual setting to force this). I had hoped that by converting to DVI the audio signal would be fully stripped out, but apparently not. If I remove the HDMI cable, I get the RCA audio. But as soon as I plug in the HDMI, the sound drops out if the 8300HD is set to Dolby Digital. Anyone have any other ideas? I would like to get the 5.1 for using my AVR for movies, and have the 2.1 for typical no AVR watching.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Sony Bravia LCD, and the SA8300HD hooked up via HDMI. I used an HDMI->DVI cable plus DVI->HDMI adapter to try and fix this, but still have a problem! The Sony refuses to use the Stereo RCA input (there is no manual setting to force this). I had hoped that by converting to DVI the audio signal would be fully stripped out, but apparently not. If I remove the HDMI cable, I get the RCA audio. But as soon as I plug in the HDMI, the sound drops out if the 8300HD is set to Dolby Digital. Anyone have any other ideas? I would like to get the 5.1 for using my AVR for movies, and have the 2.1 for typical no AVR watching.



Plan B is to add an analog pair of RCA cables from the 8300 to the display for the internal speakers and leave the 8300 in DD fulltime.


----------



## rich21

Try looking thru the display thread for your TV to see if anyone else has had the problem and possible a work around

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## Hakemon

(totally odd, i thought this forum died, i never got any emails reporting of any responses, so i came here to visit again, and now the emails are back.. hmm)..


Anyways, anyone having their SA3250's rebooting a lot at night? the last couple of nights, my 3250HD has rebooted itself, and I wake up to it off, and tuning to PBS when it turns on (instead of the last channel I had it on, like i have it set to do)...


This only started recently... Being it happens at night, it don't bother me, but the relays in it's external power plug (for TVs or VCRs), keep waking me up at night with "click------CLICK"...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (totally odd, i thought this forum died, i never got any emails reporting of any responses, so i came here to visit again, and now the emails are back.. hmm)..
> 
> 
> Anyways, anyone having their SA3250's rebooting a lot at night? the last couple of nights, my 3250HD has rebooted itself, and I wake up to it off, and tuning to PBS when it turns on (instead of the last channel I had it on, like i have it set to do)...
> 
> 
> This only started recently... Being it happens at night, it don't bother me, but the relays in it's external power plug (for TVs or VCRs), keep waking me up at night with "click------CLICK"...



I don't have an SA3250, but my SA8300HD has been acting crazy today. This morning it only output channels 0-73, and it rebooted several times.


----------



## wdcoy

My SA8300HD attempted to reboot this morning but failed. I unplugged for 1 min. then rebooted. Everything worked fine including WFTV HD news at 5 am. I only had that channel on till 5:30 when I left for work.


Don


----------



## MisterJ

Last night (morning of Feb 13) there was a software update to all digital boxes. So once the box was turned back on, it may have re-booted a couple times but should be ok after that. This was for Orange, Osceola and Seminole Counties. The morning of Feb 14 all the other central FL counties that BHN services (Volusia, Flagler, Brevard, Lake, etc) will receive the software update.


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last night (morning of Feb 13) there was a software update to all digital boxes. So once the box was turned back on, it may have re-booted a couple times but should be ok after that. This was for Orange, Osceola and Seminole Counties. The morning of Feb 14 all the other central FL counties that BHN services (Volusia, Flagler, Brevard, Lake, etc) will receive the software update.




Any idea as to what this update entailed


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last night (morning of Feb 13) there was a software update to all digital boxes. So once the box was turned back on, it may have re-booted a couple times but should be ok after that. This was for Orange, Osceola and Seminole Counties. The morning of Feb 14 all the other central FL counties that BHN services (Volusia, Flagler, Brevard, Lake, etc) will receive the software update.



were there any updates for the previous week? i was having reboots for last week..


----------



## Daredevil Bob

I just found this forum this morning after doing some research for a good chunk of the night. Thanks for the information that there was an upgrade last night. How do you find out about upgrades like this?


When I came home today I had plans to watch a couple of shows I recorded last night. Alas, they were missing. I have since figured out that I lost all of my recordings for the last week, including shows that were marked "Save until manually erased". I thought there might have been a problem with my SA 8000 box (running Passport Echo 2.6.002). Now that I know there was an upgrade last night (I have BHN in Seminole County), it seems to be too much of a coincidence that all of these shows disappeared the same night as an upgrade.


I am not very pleased with BHN for performing such an upgrade with no notice and apparently some risk of data (episode) loss.


Did anyone else lose recordings on 2/13? Is there any chance of recovering these lost shows?


----------



## JaxFLBear

No loss of recorded programs here in Longwood on either of my two DVR's.


----------



## aforlano

I haven't lost anything, however, my buddy in Orange county (Conway area) has been losing recordings over the past 2 weeks.


FYI.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Nope, no loss of recordings in Winter Springs.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, no loss of recordings in Winter Springs.



I did not have anything deleted, but I had scheduled recordings not set to record. I noticed this at about 815 last night... so missed some Idol and saw that nothing for 2/13 or 2/14 was in "red" in the menu to record. My shows on 2/15 and after we fine... I hit LIST... and everything was still on the "list" to record, yet were not in red in the menu... for Tues or Wed... good thing this didn't happen during a 2 hour "24".


----------



## Hakemon

if the cable box is off, will it turn on automatically to record? (like how VCRs HAVE to work just for the program to run)


If not, maybe after an update for DVRs (and non-DVRs), maybe it can be set to turn the box ON automatically....

---------------------------------------------------------------------


Second Question: Does the VCR Commander on the SA3250HD work? On the Pace 550 I got rid of, it DID work, but the 3250 doesn't seem to know how to use it... (electronically, they are all the same)...


It almost sounds like the firmware on the 3250 does not have a single driver for the VCR Commander.. (it says all the brands, but non of them do a single thing to hit Record on my VCR..)


----------



## jglashower

My cable reception has been really bad the last 2 days. Is this a result of the upgrade? Picture and audio drops repeatedly! Especially on high - def channels.

Anyone else in the Metro-WEst area having this problem?


----------



## Hakemon

actually what the heck, since the new update, the VCR Commander option is TOTALLY GONE!!


Is that some way of MAKING us with non-DVR's, to GET a DVR? Jeez, I'm not to happy about that.... I want the VCR Commander back, I'm perfectly happy recording with my VCR via the Cable Box.. and it being completely gone now, is just upsetting...


----------



## Daredevil Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did not have anything deleted, but I had scheduled recordings not set to record. I noticed this at about 815 last night... so missed some Idol and saw that nothing for 2/13 or 2/14 was in "red" in the menu to record. My shows on 2/15 and after we fine... I hit LIST... and everything was still on the "list" to record, yet were not in red in the menu... for Tues or Wed... good thing this didn't happen during a 2 hour "24".



I have had only one issue with scheduled recordings. I added Survivor: Fiji as a series recording this weekend (after I missed the premiere episode because CBS keeps changing the series name). After the upgrade, it was gone. Everything else was there.


It seems to me that it's like my DVR was backed up last Wednesday (2/7) and restored Tuesday (2/13) morning. Anything that happened in between is gone.


Luckily, I watched the 2 hour '24' on Monday night, but I lost Heroes, Studio 60, and both LOST episodes from last week amongst other things. I was awake and watching recorded shows during the 2:00 AM time frame on Tuesday morning, so now I am wondering if the fact that I was using the SA 8000 while it was being upgraded might have contributed to the data loss. Just another reason it would be nice to know about these upgrades BEFORE they take place.


I guess I'll have to call BHN to find out what happened. My guess is I'll get a fair amount of ignorance and apathy on the other end of the line.


----------



## raymac

I lost both Law and Orders that were scheduled to record.


----------



## Barry928

The new software is for the daylight savings time date on Mar. 11 only. I reported the loss of recordings for some customers.


----------



## JGraczyk

Sound drop on some WMFE HD broadcasts


I have noticed that on some of the NPTV broadcasts through WMFE HD, like the recent NOVA bio on Percy Julian, the sound drops out frequently and irregularly throughout the show. Is the problem upstream of BHN? Is there anything BHN can do about it? I receive the digital signal through a 8300HD. This has been going on for the 2 years that I have had digital cable. The problem does not occur with the SD side of the broadcast.


Can this be addressed through someone at BHN CF?


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I have two 8300s and I had to reboot both several times today. On one machine, each time it restarted, it displayed channel 1 and a parential notification screen. Rebooting did not change this. Also the channel guide was gone- no channel listings. The other machine had a channel guide. I tried calling BHN several times but all lines were busy. After finally geting through, the CSR reset all boxes and the guide was back but none of the scheduled recordings for Thur or Fri on either box.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> actually what the heck, since the new update, the VCR Commander option is TOTALLY GONE!!
> 
> 
> Is that some way of MAKING us with non-DVR's, to GET a DVR? Jeez, I'm not to happy about that.... I want the VCR Commander back, I'm perfectly happy recording with my VCR via the Cable Box.. and it being completely gone now, is just upsetting...



The VCR commander is going away nationwide for all Passport customers. I doubt BHN even knew the feature was deleted in this daylight savings time maintenance release.


----------



## MisterJ

There was no software updates last week. And as far as what the software update was this week, it was not described in detail, but was for the new date for the time changes in March. As far as I know, nothing else was updated.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> were there any updates for the previous week? i was having reboots for last week..


----------



## MisterJ

If the cable box re-boots or the power is off (clock not displayed) then nothing will record. If the power button is off, the DVR will record. As long as the clock is displaying the correct time, it will record. Hope that answers your question.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if the cable box is off, will it turn on automatically to record? (like how VCRs HAVE to work just for the program to run)
> 
> 
> If not, maybe after an update for DVRs (and non-DVRs), maybe it can be set to turn the box ON automatically....
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Second Question: Does the VCR Commander on the SA3250HD work? On the Pace 550 I got rid of, it DID work, but the 3250 doesn't seem to know how to use it... (electronically, they are all the same)...
> 
> 
> It almost sounds like the firmware on the 3250 does not have a single driver for the VCR Commander.. (it says all the brands, but non of them do a single thing to hit Record on my VCR..)


----------



## MisterJ

When BHN does software updates/upgrades, it should not effect saved shows or scheduled recordings. But it was brought to our attention today that some customers did expierence this. Not many though.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daredevil Bob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just found this forum this morning after doing some research for a good chunk of the night. Thanks for the information that there was an upgrade last night. How do you find out about upgrades like this?
> 
> 
> When I came home today I had plans to watch a couple of shows I recorded last night. Alas, they were missing. I have since figured out that I lost all of my recordings for the last week, including shows that were marked "Save until manually erased". I thought there might have been a problem with my SA 8000 box (running Passport Echo 2.6.002). Now that I know there was an upgrade last night (I have BHN in Seminole County), it seems to be too much of a coincidence that all of these shows disappeared the same night as an upgrade.
> 
> 
> I am not very pleased with BHN for performing such an upgrade with no notice and apparently some risk of data (episode) loss.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else lose recordings on 2/13? Is there any chance of recovering these lost shows?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The VCR commander is going away nationwide for all Passport customers. I doubt BHN even knew the feature was deleted in this daylight savings time maintenance release.



Well that totally bites, lol


Guess I'll have to resort to installing a TV tuner card in one of my PC's, and have IT control the cable box's channels... (which would be very tricky to pull off)


----------



## Barry928

I have read about people controlling the 3250 via firewire from a PC or MAC to tune channels for recording on a schedule. The VHS deck could be programmed to record a certain time slot with its internal controls.


Here is a link for a MCE controller.

http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/44138.aspx


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have read about people controlling the 3250 via firewire from a PC or MAC to tune channels for recording on a schedule. The VHS deck could be programmed to record a certain time slot with its internal controls.
> 
> 
> Here is a link for a MCE controller.
> 
> http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/44138.aspx



oh suhweet! thanks barry! (i might make a very small PC with a firebox card, and have it sit on the VCR, and it will all be perfectly integrated)


----------



## Hakemon

ok, this is another oddity...


my road runner has been crapping out lately.. every time i try and visit help.rr.com to see network status, it's either EVERY possible location around the world is in yellow and red, or i get

"Road Runner Help & Member Services information is unavailable at this time.


We are sorry, but your request cannot be completed. Please try again at a later time."


What is going on with Road Runner? I notice when it goes out, my download works, but my upload dies (my VoIP proves it, i can hear "them" but they can't hear "me")


----------



## Daredevil Bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When BHN does software updates/upgrades, it should not effect saved shows or scheduled recordings. But it was brought to our attention today that some customers did expierence this. Not many though.



I am glad that not many people were affected, but that is still not a lot of comfort to me, as I was affected. My box is still acting funny. I recorded LOST last night. While it was recording (at about 22:30) I started watching the recording from the beginning. I was able to watch the entire show, but when the show ended and I went back to my list of shows, that episode of LOST showed an end time of 10:05 and showed it in yellow, as if I had manually stopped recording. I absolutely did not do this.


I have also found some saved shows that when I now attempt to play, I get a message indicating that playback has failed. The show is not available at this time.


I am concerned my SA-8000 has gotten "swiss cheesed" like on Quantum Leap.


Does anyone know if there is a place to report these type issues online?


Thanks.


----------



## Hakemon

I have an idea for better firmware updating...


Incase of a recording being ready to take effect, have the cable box download the firmware, and WAIT for the update to take effect, after the show has been recorded, and make sure nothing is cached on the HD! (that's how things get lost---part of my comp certifications), THEN run the firmware update routine...


----------



## Stiletto

Barry,


I have RCAs running to the TV. This is a problem where the Sony TV is not using the RCA cables because it thinks there is audio on the HDMI cable. Currently I have HDMI->DVI cable with DVI->HDMI adapter to TV (because I had this problem with just HDMI cable and thought going to DVI and back again would fix it) and a seperate RCA cable to TV. My problem is the TV won't use the RCA cable audio unless I physically unplug the HDMI cable. I thought using the DVI adapter would physically strip out the audio (thinking it might be on specific pins) but I guess it is part of the same stream. Does anyone have any other ideas on how to make the TV believe I really want to use the RCA cables instead of the HDMI?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plan B is to add an analog pair of RCA cables from the 8300 to the display for the internal speakers and leave the 8300 in DD fulltime.


----------



## Barry928

So even though you have audio shut off from the 8300 over hdmi the display will not allow audio from the RCA analog because the hdmi connector is simply plugged in?


----------



## Stiletto

Well I don't know that I have it "off" per se. I have Digital Audio set to Dolby Digital. I am assuming it is still outputing Dolby Digital on HDMI? Either that, or the box does not do a good job of turning it off. But yes, I have it how I assume is off and it does not allow the audio unless I unplug the HDMI cable. This HDMI input is supposed to be for devices that output DVI to connect audio, but appears not to work with an HDMI signal even if there is no audio on it I guess.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So even though you have audio shut off from the 8300 over hdmi the display will not allow audio from the RCA analog because the hdmi connector is simply plugged in?


----------



## Barry928

I am starting to blame the display at this point. What is the model number of the Sony?


----------



## Stiletto

Oh I blame the display alright, of course the SA8300HD should allow me to spit out dolby digital on the optical port when I turn on HDMI also, so its not blameless.


I have the Sony Bravia KDL46V25L1 which is the same as the KDL46V2500 and I bet the KDL46XBR2 has the same problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am starting to blame the display at this point. What is the model number of the Sony?


----------



## raymac

Do you mean to say that if the box reboots scheduled recordings will not occur, or did you mean if it reboots during a recording? The first would be very poor design.


I believe that, in addition to the scheduled recordings that did not occur, I lost some previously recorded shows also.


What time was this update pushed? Why would it not be done in the early morning hours? I also had problems getting two of my three boxes to reboot properly. Finally had to unplug them for a couple of minutes to get them to successfully reboot.


Just how much testing was done defore this push? Seems to me that it must have been rushed out to beat the new daylight savings time change and not tested very thoroughly.


----------



## MisterJ

If the box reboots during a recording, it will not record that portion. If the box reboots at (example) 4AM and is finshed and completed at 4:02AM, and if you have a show set to record at 4:30AM, all will be fine.

But if you have a show to record at 4AM, it will begin recording at 4:02 when the reboot is complete. So just during the reboot nothing is recorded.


BHN does the STB updates usually at 2AM or 3AM and most all are completed within 5 - 10 minutes at most.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the box reboots during a recording, it will not record that portion. If the box reboots at (example) 4AM and is finshed and completed at 4:02AM, and if you have a show set to record at 4:30AM, all will be fine.
> 
> But if you have a show to record at 4AM, it will begin recording at 4:02 when the reboot is complete. So just during the reboot nothing is recorded.
> 
> 
> BHN does the STB updates usually at 2AM or 3AM and most all are completed within 5 - 10 minutes at most.



Annoyed now...


I got home late yesterday only to find that my Thursday shows did not record. AGAIN my TV was only showing channels 1-74, and again the menu was full of NO DATA, and again I had to reboot the box. My wife said that she had to reboot the box Thursday AM before she went to work, so sometime DURING THE DAY on Thursday, something happened to my box so it was not ready to record. This would be the fourth time this week that I have had to reboot my box with the "1-74 NO DATA" issue, and manually select my recordings... this time, I was not home to do it.


What is going on?


----------



## Barry928

Analog service only and no data sounds like either a loss of digital signal or more likely the box seems to be losing authorization for digital service. If it happens again call in to BHN and ask for the box to be reauthorized. I would also unplug the box completely for a deeper reboot than the front power button method.


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the box reboots during a recording, it will not record that portion. If the box reboots at (example) 4AM and is finshed and completed at 4:02AM, and if you have a show set to record at 4:30AM, all will be fine.
> 
> But if you have a show to record at 4AM, it will begin recording at 4:02 when the reboot is complete. So just during the reboot nothing is recorded.
> 
> 
> BHN does the STB updates usually at 2AM or 3AM and most all are completed within 5 - 10 minutes at most.



The shows that I had set to record were on Tuesday night at 9 and 10 p.m.


What kind of testing was done with this update? I am willing to bet that it was less than the normal testing due to the looming time change. I think we would all appreciate it if more thorough testing was done on these type changes.


----------



## PerfectCr

Wow I just got back from vacation to find that no shows taped since TUESDAY (nothing Wed nor Thurs) and I now only have 1 - 74 analog channels in the guide. WHAT HAPPENED!


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Analog service only and no data sounds like either a loss of digital signal or more likely the box seems to be losing authorization for digital service. If it happens again call in to BHN and ask for the box to be reauthorized. I would also unplug the box completely for a deeper reboot than the front power button method.



Barry, I had the same problem, I did two deep reboots to no avail. I called and they did the reauthorization, and everything is okay. She said if things get flaky again, they would replace the box.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for the confirmation Lou. It is looking like the software update is messing up some peoples preferences file which includes digital service authorization and recording instructions. It only takes a few minutes to call in and have BHN send a new authorization "hit" to the box if you are seeing analog only service or no guide data.


----------



## fldude

Hi, it seems like most of you here use the BHN HD PVR, but can anyone with a HDTV that has QAM in the clear comment on whether or not Brighthouse CFL scrambles or encrypts those signals? My research from various forums on the web says no, but I remember reading a post a while back that local HDTV channels were available through QAM, so I just wanted to make sure. I am debating between buying a HDTV with either QAM and one RF input or one without QAM but with two RF tuners which I could use to switch between HDTV OTA and NTSC cable. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Hakemon

i remember hearing a lot about bad compression with BHN..


my father gave me a DVD recorder, and with that I recorded right from the SA3250's component output, and here's the results..


Honestly, I think BHN's compression for the digital channels looks fine.. it's nice and crisp.. you could almost think this was a commercial DVD, it's so good..

http://www.spymac.com/upload/2007/02/18/wqibroyGOj.jpg 

http://www.spymac.com/upload/2007/02/18/mkRJsFHyeS.jpg 

http://www.spymac.com/upload/2007/02/18/QMdbvRjEZc.jpg 

http://www.spymac.com/upload/2007/02/18/gljvadULhN.jpg 

http://www.spymac.com/upload/2007/02/18/uRNdktVSFs.jpg


----------



## ClubSteeler

I read this in another forum:

_Originally Posted by texmex

But there ARE no true 1080i sets that are capable of fully resolving 1080i. As far as I know, the only 1080i sets available are CRT sets (projection and direct view - and I don't think either can truly resolve 1080i). If you want to fully resolve a 1080i signal and you don't want to buy a CRT set, then you HAVE to buy a 1080p set. 1080p is not marketing hype - it's the ONLY way to watch 1080i source material in all its glory. The only alternative to a 1080p set is 720p (which will down-rez all 1080i material) - or try to find a 1080i CRT projection set, which are becoming increasingly rare._


I didn't believe it at first. I know my Sony Wega does 1080i. I did a little research and this guy is 100% correct...


Chances are that 99% of us that have HDTVs not capable of 1080p, really are not capable of 1080i either. Sure they accept 1080i, but they downrez it to 720p.


Wow. I had no idea.


SO this got me thinking. Should most of us set up our SA8300HD boxes to only output 720p (and possibly 480i depending on how tv auto zoom works)?


Why?

Well if the broadcast is 720p. the box passes 720p, and the tv displays 720p without any conversions.


1080i will be converted to 720p. One conversion...


Where if your TV was set to 1080i (as I have seen that BHN installers usually do for all channels), then 720p is converted to 1080i, then back to 720p by your tv.



The other option is to allow the STB to pass any scan rate on to the TV, but it really gets annoying having to make the TV adjust rates nearly every time you change channels.


----------



## Hakemon

i use a CRT HDTV and it can show the following resolutions in their native form without scaling:

540p

720p

1080i

1080p


(i don't know why it can't do 480p natively if it can show 1080i natively, because the scanrates are highly similar, but somehow it can't)


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read this in another forum:
> 
> _Originally Posted by texmex
> 
> But there ARE no true 1080i sets that are capable of fully resolving 1080i. As far as I know, the only 1080i sets available are CRT sets (projection and direct view - and I don't think either can truly resolve 1080i). If you want to fully resolve a 1080i signal and you don't want to buy a CRT set, then you HAVE to buy a 1080p set. 1080p is not marketing hype - it's the ONLY way to watch 1080i source material in all its glory. The only alternative to a 1080p set is 720p (which will down-rez all 1080i material) - or try to find a 1080i CRT projection set, which are becoming increasingly rare._
> 
> 
> I didn't believe it at first. I know my Sony Wega does 1080i. I did a little research and this guy is 100% correct...
> 
> 
> Chances are that 99% of us that have HDTVs not capable of 1080p, really are not capable of 1080i either. Sure they accept 1080i, but they downrez it to 720p.
> 
> 
> Wow. I had no idea.
> 
> 
> SO this got me thinking. Should most of us set up our SA8300HD boxes to only output 720p (and possibly 480i depending on how tv auto zoom works)?
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Well if the broadcast is 720p. the box passes 720p, and the tv displays 720p without any conversions.
> 
> 
> 1080i will be converted to 720p. One conversion...
> 
> 
> Where if your TV was set to 1080i (as I have seen that BHN installers usually do for all channels), then 720p is converted to 1080i, then back to 720p by your tv.
> 
> 
> 
> The other option is to allow the STB to pass any scan rate on to the TV, but it really gets annoying having to make the TV adjust rates nearly every time you change channels.



I think texmex's point (not to suggest that ClubSteeler didn't get the point) was that all fixed pixel displays, like plasma, LED, DLP, LCOS, etc., are progressive and not interlaced. Sure, they can accept interlaced input, but the video displayed is either 720p or 1080p, depending on the resolution of the display. Only CRTs can display an interlaced signal.


I think his second point is that you shouldn't set your STB to output ONLY 1080i if the video is 720p and the TV is 720p. That seems like an obvious point, and I don't see why anyone would set their TV to 1080i ONLY. It should be set to display both 720p AND 1080i. I suppose forcing it to 720p makes sense if you know that the STB can downrez 1080i to 720p better than the TV, and you want to avoid the channel change delay when resolution changes.


----------



## Hakemon

ahh yes, i agree then...


i wish there was someone like you guys on another forum i go to.. i got into an argument with some "video expert", who said LCDs, and Plasma CAN show 1080i without any processing.. i told him that, that was crazy, and the only LCD that CAN interlace is old laptop displays, or small LCDs like that on the iPod video, Gameboy DS and Advance and possibly the PSP... (i did a cool science experiment proving that.. on my Gameboy Advance, I used a very high speed 35mm camera and film under bright light, and sure enough, only even lines could be seen, where odd scanlines weren't there..


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ahh yes, i agree then...
> 
> 
> i wish there was someone like you guys on another forum i go to.. i got into an argument with some "video expert", who said LCDs, and Plasma CAN show 1080i without any processing.. i told him that, that was crazy, and the only LCD that CAN interlace is old laptop displays, or small LCDs like that on the iPod video, Gameboy DS and Advance and possibly the PSP... (i did a cool science experiment proving that.. on my Gameboy Advance, I used a very high speed 35mm camera and film under bright light, and sure enough, only even lines could be seen, where odd scanlines weren't there..



I'm tempted to suggest that those "video experts" are utter twits, but I admit I didn't know that LCDs on old laptops, iPods, etc., could do interlaced video. Interesting. That was a good experiment to prove that they do.


----------



## jmystikcfl

Here's a question to all my fellow SA8300HD users out there. Here's the situation, I have a Magnavox MRV700 DVD recorder hooked up to the box via component and my tv hooked up via HDMI. When I want to record something, I turn on the Magnavox, turn the TV to the correct input, and I have a HDMI switch to break the HDMI signal (b/c from what I've read here, the box won't output component and HDMI at the same time.) The problem is that the SA8300HD is only using the composite output, ie the "Y" channel on the component cable. The Magnavox is looking for a component signal, and it's not getting anything on the Pr or Pb channels, so everything is very green. I have tried changing out the component cable to rule that out. And, to further rule it out, I've unplugged the Pr and Pb channels one at a time, and no difference. Also, as a point of interest, when I did switch over the box only had 480i selected. I could go in and reselect all the other resolutions (complete with really screwed up results when it went to 480p.) I'm at a loss at this point. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmystikcfl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a question to all my fellow SA8300HD users out there. Here's the situation, I have a Magnavox MRV700 DVD recorder hooked up to the box via component and my tv hooked up via HDMI. When I want to record something, I turn on the Magnavox, turn the TV to the correct input, and I have a HDMI switch to break the HDMI signal (b/c from what I've read here, the box won't output component and HDMI at the same time.) The problem is that the SA8300HD is only using the composite output, ie the "Y" channel on the component cable. The Magnavox is looking for a component signal, and it's not getting anything on the Pr or Pb channels, so everything is very green. I have tried changing out the component cable to rule that out. And, to further rule it out, I've unplugged the Pr and Pb channels one at a time, and no difference. Also, as a point of interest, when I did switch over the box only had 480i selected. I could go in and reselect all the other resolutions (complete with really screwed up results when it went to 480p.) I'm at a loss at this point. Any help would be appreciated.



Does it work if you physically remove the HDMI cable from the SA8300? I've found that the 8300 still detects the HDMI cable being inserted even if the other end is hooked to nothing, or in your case broken with a switch. And the reason I know that it detects the cable is that I hooked the SA8300 to an old CRT using composite (yellow, red and white), and forgot to remove the HDMI cable, but the SA8300 kept bitching about HDCP, so it knew the cable was still inserted. It looks like pin 19 (Hot Plug Detect) of the HDMI cable is tied to cable ground to allow either end device to detect a cable insertion even if the other end is not connected.


With all that said, I don't know why the SA8300 designers chose to screw up component if HDMI was connected.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to suggest that those "video experts" are utter twits, but I admit I didn't know that LCDs on old laptops, iPods, etc., could do interlaced video. Interesting. That was a good experiment to prove that they do.



heh, yea, they aren't that knowledgeable..


my test was pretty impressive.. i got a picture of it too, here... notice the scanlines, on an LCD.. proof of interlacing.. on the iPod picture, it's quite hard to see, because the LCD is backlit..


on the GBA picture, it's clear as day, you can see the LCD interlacing's scanlines being caught in the act, because the LCD is NOT backlit, and used the cameras VERY bright flash...


For this ipod picture, you can sorta see it in the kids shirt, one field is brighter than the other slightly (as the brighter one was the most recent to be "lit", as i'll call it since it's an LCD)
http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/ipodscan.jpg 


But for here, it's clear as day
http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/gbascan.jpg


----------



## jmystikcfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it work if you physically remove the HDMI cable from the SA8300? I've found that the 8300 still detects the HDMI cable being inserted even if the other end is hooked to nothing, or in your case broken with a switch. And the reason I know that it detects the cable is that I hooked the SA8300 to an old CRT using composite (yellow, red and white), and forgot to remove the HDMI cable, but the SA8300 kept bitching about HDCP, so it knew the cable was still inserted. It looks like pin 19 (Hot Plug Detect) of the HDMI cable is tied to cable ground to allow either end device to detect a cable insertion even if the other end is not connected.
> 
> 
> With all that said, I don't know why the SA8300 designers chose to screw up component if HDMI was connected.



I'll have to try that in the morning, too tired to mess with it right now. I'm already in for the night (I'm actually typing this on my Wii because I don't even feel like screwing with my pc.) That actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## JimNSB

My JVC 61FN97 arrives next Wednesday, so I'll be calling BHN tomorrow to upgrade my service (currently have _analog_ cable & RR). Their site says that HD is available at no extra cost to digital customers, but a neighbor told me earlier today that I'd get better reception/resolution on my new display if I ordered the HD-DVR as well ...any truth to that?


Since I've only had analog service with them (since '86), I've never seen one of their digital boxes, so I have no idea about their capabilities. I'm sure the sales-person will try to ram a ton of 'extras' down my throat when I call, so any advice/tips about BHN's HD service would be greatly appreciated. If it matters, I want to connect via HDMI, and plan to order the Digital Combo 'single pack'.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> heh, yea, they aren't that knowledgeable..
> 
> 
> my test was pretty impressive.. i got a picture of it too, here... notice the scanlines, on an LCD.. proof of interlacing.. on the iPod picture, it's quite hard to see, because the LCD is backlit..
> 
> 
> on the GBA picture, it's clear as day, you can see the LCD interlacing's scanlines being caught in the act, because the LCD is NOT backlit, and used the cameras VERY bright flash...
> 
> 
> For this ipod picture, you can sorta see it in the kids shirt, one field is brighter than the other slightly (as the brighter one was the most recent to be "lit", as i'll call it since it's an LCD)
> http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/ipodscan.jpg
> 
> 
> But for here, it's clear as day
> http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/gbascan.jpg



To be honest, it's really hard for me to see interlacing in those pictures. LCD won't display alternating black lines like CRT because the pixels are always illuminated. That seems pretty clear from these pictures because all pixles are lit. The black lines you see are just spaces between pixels, like SDE (screen door effect). I think you agree with that because you mention one line being brighter than the other in the kid's shirt. But without much motion in the picture, the distinction in the "old" and "new" lines is pretty subtle. I guess in this picture the kid's shirt is either lightening or darkening? Do you have any pictures with more motion?


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimNSB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My JVC 61FN97 arrives next Wednesday, so I'll be calling BHN tomorrow to upgrade my service (currently have _analog_ cable & RR). Their site says that HD is available at no extra cost to digital customers, but a neighbor told me earlier today that I'd get better reception/resolution on my new display if I ordered the HD-DVR as well ...any truth to that?
> 
> 
> Since I've only had analog service with them (since '86), I've never seen one of their digital boxes, so I have no idea about their capabilities. I'm sure the sales-person will try to ram a ton of 'extras' down my throat when I call, so any advice/tips about BHN's HD service would be greatly appreciated. If it matters, I want to connect via HDMI, and plan to order the Digital Combo 'single pack'.



Jim,


Congrats on the new set! I will be interested to hear your impressions of it in your home. I have a two year old 61" 720P JVC and have been happy with it.


I don't believe you should see any picture quality improvements with the HD-DVR. It just adds the capability to record. I have the HD-DVR and I would not give it up now. It does change the way you watch TV. We rarely watch anything "live" any more.


What you get with the basic HD service is the locals, TNT HD, A&E HD and Discovery HD. For $6 more a month you can get the HD Pack with several more HD channels. I recommend you try the HD pack for at least a month and see if you like it. It includes ESPN HD so if you are a sports fan it is nice. I think ESPN HD is the best HD picture I get, but that may be because they broadcast in 720P and my set is 720P. If you don't like the HD Pack you can always drop it. If you are new to HD though you will find yourself watching almost exclusively the HD channels and having more to choose from is nice.


Good luck


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To be honest, it's really hard for me to see interlacing in those pictures. LCD won't display alternating black lines like CRT because the pixels are always illuminated. That seems pretty clear from these pictures because all pixles are lit. The black lines you see are just spaces between pixels, like SDE (screen door effect). I think you agree with that because you mention one line being brighter than the other in the kid's shirt. But without much motion in the picture, the distinction in the "old" and "new" lines is pretty subtle. I guess in this picture the kid's shirt is either lightening or darkening? Do you have any pictures with more motion?



Actually, in the case of LCDs, they aren't always illuminated.. Common misconception. For an LCD to remain "open", it needs an electric charge, but since bandwidth on the very small devices is VERY limited (like, 3 wires going to the LCD on the iPod Video, it needs some form of compression, and what better way than to interlace it..


Proof of that: On an old Gameboy Advance.. Turn it off, notice how one field will slowly fade away, yet the other field is already completely gone.. It was simple interlacing, and you killed the electric charge that was keeping the current field open..


Here's a close up... This was hard to do. I had to set the camera to 800 ISO for this to work, and use a microscope.. her arms were flaring around very fast in this picture..

http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/ipodinterlace.jpg 


The video it was playing was 320x240 non-interlaced video...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, in the case of LCDs, they aren't always illuminated.. Common misconception. For an LCD to remain "open", it needs an electric charge, but since bandwidth on the very small devices is VERY limited (like, 3 wires going to the LCD on the iPod Video, it needs some form of compression, and what better way than to interlace it..
> 
> 
> Proof of that: On an old Gameboy Advance.. Turn it off, notice how one field will slowly fade away, yet the other field is already completely gone.. It was simple interlacing, and you killed the electric charge that was keeping the current field open..
> 
> 
> Here's a close up... This was hard to do. I had to set the camera to 800 ISO for this to work, and use a microscope.. her arms were flaring around very fast in this picture..
> 
> http://blackevilweredragon.spymac.com/ipodinterlace.jpg
> 
> 
> The video it was playing was 320x240 non-interlaced video...



Ah. I see. That makes sense. Thanks! And good picture. It clearly shows interlacing.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. That makes sense. Thanks! And good picture. It clearly shows interlacing.



no problem










though, i gotta say, it's VERY quick, like 240Hz quick.. You have to have a very good and fast camera to capture it in action.. this may be why people don't think LCDs interlace, because it's so quick, you can barely see it happening.. my laptop does the same thing (though lower Hz)


----------



## iceturkee

jim in edgewater.....is your new jvc, the 1080p version? sounds like it. i have the 52 inch baby brother version. but since it is a rental, i have thought about the 61 inch version. i'll be curious to read your comments about the set!!!!


----------



## JimNSB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jim in edgewater.....is your new jvc, the 1080p version? sounds like it. i have the 52 inch baby brother version. but since it is a rental, i have thought about the 61 inch version. i'll be curious to read your comments about the set!!!!



Yes, its 1080p; I've been reading all the posts in the RP-display forum for nearly a year, and the JVC owners appeared to be the most satisfied. I stopped at Best Buy in Daytona after work Monday to look it over again, and ordered it from Beach Camera when I got home.


Unless you have a small room, I'd recommend the 61": its only a couple hundred more than the 56", and many buyers regret they "_didn't go larger_". And be sure to check out the JVC HD-xxFN97 thread in the RP-display forum ...lots of great advice and info.


----------



## iceturkee

thanks, jim.


i really like the 52 inch a lot. my living room isn't tiny but it isn't humongous either. i'm still thinking about it!!


this is off-topic, btw, i feel sorry that you live in edgewater. i use to work for the observer and covered edgewater city politics.......never a dull moment. you don't live in florida shores, do you?


----------



## JimNSB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is off-topic, btw, i feel sorry that you live in edgewater. i use to work for the observer and covered edgewater city politics.......never a dull moment. you don't live in florida shores, do you?



Yup, since '87 ...but I know most of the city officials personally.










If you're looking for a cheaper alternative, check into the FB models. They don't have some of the FN features, but if you can 'do without' those you'll save some serious $.


----------



## JimNSB

My house still has its original RF wiring from 1987: would it be a good idea for me to pull new cable before the BH tech arrives to hook up my HD service? If so, what type of specs should I look for?


----------



## Hakemon

i got the original wiring too, since 87... my service works fine oddly, even with a splitter splitting HD cable and cable modem...


though, i have to admit, the SNR on the HD cable is a tad low...


----------



## JimNSB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i got the original wiring too, since 87... my service works fine oddly, even with a splitter splitting HD cable and cable modem...
> 
> 
> though, i have to admit, the SNR on the HD cable is a tad low...



I split mine once (cheapo, non-amplified), and then it was split again in 2000 when RoadRunner was installed. While this setup has worked fine with SDTV, I'm thinking a '_fresh run_' to the jack where the HD-box will be connected might be a good idea.


----------



## Hakemon

im using a 900MHz splitter..


it seems to work fairy well, my road runner still gets 7Mbps download, but only 400kbps upload (which seems to be normal for roadrunner)


----------



## jmystikcfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it work if you physically remove the HDMI cable from the SA8300? I've found that the 8300 still detects the HDMI cable being inserted even if the other end is hooked to nothing, or in your case broken with a switch. And the reason I know that it detects the cable is that I hooked the SA8300 to an old CRT using composite (yellow, red and white), and forgot to remove the HDMI cable, but the SA8300 kept bitching about HDCP, so it knew the cable was still inserted. It looks like pin 19 (Hot Plug Detect) of the HDMI cable is tied to cable ground to allow either end device to detect a cable insertion even if the other end is not connected.
> 
> 
> With all that said, I don't know why the SA8300 designers chose to screw up component if HDMI was connected.



Okay, figured it out over the weekend. The box was working fine, had a good component output even with the HDMI cable plugged in. The Pr input on the Magnavox went out. Also explains why when I'd pull one of the cables out of the back of the SA8300HD to look for a difference in color I wouldn't see one. The Pr input is the top jack. When I pulled the Pb, it pretty much went black and white whether the Pr was plugged in or not. So, anybody want to buy a working MRV700 cheap








? Only thing I can find wrong with it is a bad Pr input.


By the way, I posted this same reply into the DVD Recorders section. Sorry for the duplicate post.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmystikcfl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, figured it out over the weekend. The box was working fine, had a good component output even with the HDMI cable plugged in. The Pr input on the Magnavox went out. Also explains why when I'd pull one of the cables out of the back of the SA8300HD to look for a difference in color I wouldn't see one. The Pr input is the top jack. When I pulled the Pb, it pretty much went black and white whether the Pr was plugged in or not. So, anybody want to buy a working MRV700 cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Only thing I can find wrong with it is a bad Pr input.
> 
> 
> By the way, I posted this same reply into the DVD Recorders section. Sorry for the duplicate post.



I could probably fix that for you.. I'm handy with a soldering iron. (it's probably a cold solder joint)


----------



## wally34949

I live in Fort Pierce and am able to pick up all UHF HD West Palm Beach stations, but I can't pick up the CBS that has their HD on Channel 11 (VHF). The engineer at that station suggested that I try pulling in the CBS from Orlando. Does anyone have any comments about pulling in the CBS from Orlando 95 miles southeast of their tower? I realize the Orlando market is a large market, but that is quite a distance.


Also, I would like to hear a few comments concerning VHF HD stations versus UHF HD stations. Has Channel 2 (11 HD) had any reception problems in the Orlando market.


I had several E-Mails from a station engineer in Miami who said that HD television is better suited for UHF stations and that the VHF stations were having problems.


----------



## Barry928

Wally


OTA local thread is located here.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=66&pp=20


----------



## barrygordon

When I was a DirecTV subscriber I also had an indoor antenna array to pick up HD off the air. I had a nice UHF Yagi in the attic along with a VHF antenna cut specifically for CBS on channel 11. I had good reception on all the OTA channels in the VHF band and very poor on channel 11 no matter what I tried. I am 15 miles from the Bithlo transmission towers. We (I and the station engineer) finally decided that I was in a dead spot or a spot with very bad multipath (probably the former). The station manager did the unheard of. He granted me a waiver to have DirecTV supply me with the CBS feed out of NY. I later switched to BHN


----------



## iceturkee

jim in edgewater........did you get your new television yet? if so, how's it looking?


----------



## meteor3

For the college basketball fans in the area, the ACC Tournament will not be broadcast in HD on WRBW, as WRBW is not one of the stations broadcasting the tourney in HD. We can look forward to another year of low-quality SD on WRBW and a blacked-out ESPN/ESPNHD for 10 of the 11 tournament games, including the championship on Sunday.


----------



## Barry928

If lots of viewers complain then WRBW will know they should spend the money for equipment to make the games available in HD. Right now they think no one cares about HD.


----------



## Hakemon

road runner is having problems again.. and the network status page keeps showing me New York status, even though my page says Central Florida at the top right...


(which NY is in the red anyway)... as before, the upload craps out randomly, and this hasn't resolved itself yet...


----------



## iceturkee

dumb question....somebody, please explain why espn will have most of the acc games blacked out?


----------



## Barry928

Sports blackouts cause anger and disappointment among fans who turn that frustration towards the networks, broadcasters, and cable companies. The blame lies with the sports organizations that make the decisions on who gets blacked out upstream of the television infrastructure.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

For a few weeks now I've been having digital audio drop-outs on some of the channels like Sci-fi and Discovery... HD channels seem to be fine. The drop-outs are a fraction of a second but happen every few minutes or so with no consistent pattern. Anyone notice anything similar? I can't recall whether this started before or after the latest firmware upgrade.


----------



## rich21

Yeah I get them too, Seems to happen here when the temperature drops. They go away as things warm up outside.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dumb question....somebody, please explain why espn will have most of the acc games blacked out?



Raycom/Lincoln Financial Sports owns the TV rights to the ACC Tournament. A few issues in play here. 1) WRBW is a Raycom affiliate and has chosen to broadcast the games. 2) ESPN licenses the rights from Raycom to broadcast the games nationwide. 3) FCC requirements and exclusivity clauses prohibit two broadcasts of a game in the same market.


Because of #3, ESPN is blacked out in any market where the local Raycom affiliate is broadcasting the games.


FWIW Barry, I've emailed Terry Walden, the program director over at WRBW, expressing interest in receiving the tournament games in HD. His response was "we would love to offer the games in HD if technical issues can be resolved". Evidently, those issues were not resolved because WRBW is not on Raycom's HD list.


If you want to express interest in seeing the ACC tourney in HD, you too can write Terry at [email protected] .


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Raycom/Lincoln Financial Sports owns the TV rights to the ACC Tournament. A few issues in play here. 1) WRBW is a Raycom affiliate and has chosen to broadcast the games. 2) ESPN licenses the rights from Raycom to broadcast the games nationwide. 3) FCC requirements and exclusivity clauses prohibit two broadcasts of a game in the same market.
> 
> 
> Because of #3, ESPN is blacked out in any market where the local Raycom affiliate is broadcasting the games.
> 
> 
> FWIW Barry, I've emailed Terry Walden, the program director over at WRBW, expressing interest in receiving the tournament games in HD. His response was "we would love to offer the games in HD if technical issues can be resolved". Evidently, those issues were not resolved because WRBW is not on Raycom's HD list.
> 
> 
> If you want to express interest in seeing the ACC tourney in HD, you too can write Terry at [email protected] .



I EMAILED WRBW using the only EMAIL address on their website and it came back as invalid. I called the station and after a call back the explanation given to me was:


The ACC uses the FOX standard (720P) for all ACC TV broadcast. WRBW adopted the 1080i for broadcast and thus 'can not broadcast a 720P signal over their 1080i equipment. As soon as FOX changes its standard to 1080i, WRBW will transmit in HD. CBS uses 1080i and WRBW has no problem sending a signal originating in 1080I.


My Sony HD TV convets between 1080I and 720P. I am not a TV station or broadcast expert, but it seems that format conversion should not be a problem. WRBW said they can not convert broadcast formats!


What do the forum members with broadcast knowledge say about this?


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I EMAILED WRBW using the only EMAIL address on their website and it came back as invalid. I called the station and after a call back the explanation given to me was:
> 
> 
> The ACC uses the FOX standard (720P) for all ACC TV broadcast. WRBW adopted the 1080i for broadcast and thus 'can not broadcast a 720P signal over their 1080i equipment. As soon as FOX changes its standard to 1080i, WRBW will transmit in HD. CBS uses 1080i and WRBW has no problem sending a signal originating in 1080I.
> 
> 
> My Sony HD TV convets between 1080I and 720P. I am not a TV station or broadcast expert, but it seems that format conversion should not be a problem. WRBW said they can not convert broadcast formats!
> 
> 
> What do the forum members with broadcast knowledge say about this?




Hmm. Take a look at this post from a Fox engineer in Charlotte.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9948485 



> Quote:
> Games will originate in 1080i via Harris Unicoder. I'll transcode for WOLO-DT to 720p using Teranex cross conversion.



So, WRBW is saying they don't want to pay for the equipment necessary to broadcast the games in HD. I don't agree with that stance, though I certainly understand their point of view.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ACC uses the FOX standard (720P) for all ACC TV broadcast. WRBW adopted the 1080i for broadcast and thus 'can not broadcast a 720P signal over their 1080i equipment. As soon as FOX changes its standard to 1080i, WRBW will transmit in HD. CBS uses 1080i and WRBW has no problem sending a signal originating in 1080I.



WRBW broadcasts 720P.


----------



## JH2003

The WRBW person that I talked to (non technical) got his statement to me backwards. From the above posts, the games will be transmitted in 1080i and WRBW station cabibilty is 720p. I believe the 'FOX Standard" is 720p, so he was right when he said they use the Fox Standard. From another post above, the feed can be changed from 1080i to 720p, but apparently WRBW did not invest in this format converter. Since they also show ACC football, no WRBW games will be in HD this fall. I am not supporting WRBW until they can give sports in HD.


----------



## Barry928

If you want to help a broadcast engineer to add a piece of equipment that was not in his budget you can call up the local advertisers you see on the air during the first game and complain directly to them about the lack of HD due to the stations decision not to invest in the required receive equipment. If more than one advertiser calls the salesman at the station to complain it will eventually get to the GM who may decide to allocate the money for HD.


----------



## JimNSB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new set! I will be interested to hear your impressions of it in your home. I have a two year old 61" 720P JVC and have been happy with it.
> 
> 
> I don't believe you should see any picture quality improvements with the HD-DVR. It just adds the capability to record. I have the HD-DVR and I would not give it up now. It does change the way you watch TV. We rarely watch anything "live" any more.



Follow-up:


It turned out that besides recording, the DVR (SA 8300HD) has a couple other features not found on their current digital cable box: PIP and *HDMI* (the STB had a DVI jack, but not an HDMI). Luckily the tech/installer (who turned out to be someone I knew!) had a DVR in the truck and swapped it out.


I noticed the 8300HD has a front USB port, and a couple rear 1394 Firewire ports; is it possible to 'output' thru these (say to an external hard drive), or is there some sort of '_protection_' scheme in place to prevent that capability?


----------



## JimNSB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jim in edgewater........did you get your new television yet? if so, how's it looking?



Yup ..._awesome_! After some quick tweaking the HD channels thru the HDMI-connected DVR looked incredible, but our DVD players (an old JVC XV-SA75 and a Philips DVP642, via component) only produced '_very good_' results. I concluded it was a matter of 'source' (or 'junk-in=junk-out'), so I ordered an Oppo 970 which should arrive Thursday, as well as a copy of DVE.


I have noticed _occasional_ SSE (a hand-sized patch just below '_dead center_'), but from what I've read I'm confident it can be lessened/eliminated by a more thorough calibration using the DVE disk. And no problem at all with fan noise: if the house is dead-quiet I can hear it when I first power up (a very slight 'hum'), but if I turn off the volume and actually listen for it, I can't ...so either its a '_set-to-set issue_', or my 44 year-old ears were trashed by all those rock concerts back in the 70's.










So if the Oppo gives us a picture like we're seeing with HD content from the DVR (and '_Mr. Murphy_' doesn't pay a visit!), you can put me down as one very satisfied JVC customer.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From another post above, the feed can be changed from 1080i to 720p, but apparently WRBW did not invest in this format converter. Since they also show ACC football, no WRBW games will be in HD this fall. I am not supporting WRBW until they can give sports in HD.



And when the ratings go down so they do not pick up ACC Games the following year and as thus no one wants to pick up the games in Orlando, everyone can thank you for your wonderful shortsighted idea.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you want to help a broadcast engineer to add a piece of equipment that was not in his budget you can call up the local advertisers you see on the air during the first game and complain directly to them about the lack of HD due to the stations decision not to invest in the required receive equipment. If more than one advertiser calls the salesman at the station to complain it will eventually get to the GM who may decide to allocate the money for HD.



And after all that work, the ACC games will still not be in HD.


You would be better pressed to contact Teranex as they are a local Orlando Company, explain the situation and that it would be good PR and they might actually sell a unit if they let WRBW borrow one for 4 days so they could broadcast the game in HD.


Quite frankly, as they are owned by Fox, Teranex has certainly sold units to other Fox stations around the Country - and thus it would be a good move for Teranex to lend them one for the weekend.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimNSB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Follow-up:
> 
> 
> It turned out that besides recording, the DVR (SA 8300HD) has a couple other features not found on their current digital cable box: PIP and *HDMI* (the STB had a DVI jack, but not an HDMI). Luckily the tech/installer (who turned out to be someone I knew!) had a DVR in the truck and swapped it out.
> 
> 
> I noticed the 8300HD has a front USB port, and a couple rear 1394 Firewire ports; is it possible to 'output' thru these (say to an external hard drive), or is there some sort of '_protection_' scheme in place to prevent that capability?



Yes, good points - I don't know that they affect picture quality though as you can get a DVI to HDMI cable and still be all digital. I do use the PIP in the DVR a lot. And it does buffer both programs you're watching in PIP. So for example you can have Letterman and Leno going at the same time and not miss anything. Just pause one when they go to commercial and PIP swap over to the other show and vice versa backing up or fast forwarding as necessary.


The 8300HD has an external eSATA port for an external SATA hard drive. I don't have any personal experience with it, but if you look back through this thread there is a lot of discussion by those who have used it. The major draw back is that you lose the buffering of live TV or trick play as it is called here. You can no longer pause live TV or back up. You have to start the program recording to be able to do the same thing. On the other side of the coin it increases your available record time based on how big a hard drive you attach. As far as I know there is no way to export programs from the 8300HD. If you attach an external hard drive it is coded to that particular 8300HD and will only work with it. If you have to have the 8300HD replaced for some reason everything on the external drive is lost also.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 8300HD has an external eSATA port for an external SATA hard drive. I don't have any personal experience with it, but if you look back through this thread there is a lot of discussion by those who have used it. The major draw back is that you lose the buffering of live TV or trick play as it is called here. You can no longer pause live TV or back up. You have to start the program recording to be able to do the same thing.



That is not the case with 8300HD units in Tampa on Brighthouse.


----------



## PerfectCr

Anyone get any lockups? Tonight American Idol and Survivor taping have frozen my HD-DVR. I've needed to reboot 6 times.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone get any lockups? Tonight American Idol and Survivor taping have frozen my HD-DVR. I've needed to reboot 6 times.



I DVR'ed both. And I watched both and got no lockups.


----------



## PerfectCr

Oh man I hope I don't need to get another DVR, this would be my third.


----------



## theBlaze74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone get any lockups? Tonight American Idol and Survivor taping have frozen my HD-DVR. I've needed to reboot 6 times.



I cannot watch either show. They lockup for recording and for simply watching even after rebooting the box.


I have been through several boxes as well.


I have resorted to downloading the shows on usenet.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theBlaze74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cannot watch either show. They lockup for recording and for simply watching even after rebooting the box.
> 
> 
> I have been through several boxes as well.
> 
> 
> I have resorted to downloading the shows on usenet.



Yeah the usenet is always a good option, and there is no fast forwarding of commercials! EasyNews.com for the win!


----------



## Hakemon

Offtopic: Hope Bright House is ready for today's DST! Otherwise some peoples DVR's might record an hour off..


----------



## Barry928

The software update in mid February was for the March time change. Remember the loss of your VCR commander?


----------



## Hakemon

oh yea, so that was what it was for (and i have a feeling i was told about it already, but forgot)...


----------



## DKubicki

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm


----------



## Barry928

Nice huh? She does not own an HDTV.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DKubicki* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm



BHN should worry adding the our local Sports Networks before they worry about additional channels. Where is FSN Florida????


Almost every place in Florida has both except for us.


----------



## iceturkee

where is espn2hd? i've lost count of all the times i've heard through the grapevine its just around the corner? maybe, switching back to satellite wasn't the dumbest thing i've done lately. i'm a sports junkie and as much as i liked bhn, there sports is seriously lacking.


no espn2hd, no fsn florida or the hd version. yikes.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *From TVpredictions article* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MW: Yes...We are also looking at VOD. We may put some HDTV channels on VOD rather than have them as 24-hour networks.



Sorry, but IMO that is a dumb idea. I have zero interest in paying to watch TV buy the episode. Making HD channels VOD would be the quickest way to get me to dump cable and go back to satellite. Who cares about the potential to have the capacity for 100 channels, the question is will they use it. There is room for more HD channels right now but, it is all quiet on that front. I just hope we have ESPN2 by the time the college football season rolls around.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, but IMO that is a dumb idea. I have zero interest in paying to watch TV buy the episode. Making HD channels VOD would be the quickest way to get me to dump cable and go back to satellite. Who cares about the potential to have the capacity for 100 channels, the question is will they use it. There is room for more HD channels right now but, it is all quiet on that front. I just hope we have ESPN2 by the time the college football season rolls around.



Does VOD necessarily mean more dollars? I'm not sure it does. I believe we have VOD for certain shows on Comedy Central, etc., that doesn't cost extra. I think free VOD would be great - it takes up less DVR space.


With all that said, I don't know what was intended when the quote mentioned VOD - free or not.


----------



## meteor3

According to this post , the 4 NCAA tournament games broadcast on Thursday on WKMG will be:


Maryland-Davidson

Georgetown-Belmont

Duke-VCU

UNC-Eastern Kentucky


----------



## meteor3

Friday's NCAA games:


2:45 PM - Tennessee - Long Beach St (flex feed)

9:40 PM - Florida-Jackson St. (constant feed)


----------



## captaincl

Ok... what's up with FOX this week? American Idol has switched out of HD mode in the last few minutes of BOTH episodes this week? Can anyone contact them and find out what's going on???


----------



## mschiff

Yeah, I had the same problem with Idol. Very annoying.


-- Martin


----------



## theBlaze74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone get any lockups? Tonight American Idol and Survivor taping have frozen my HD-DVR. I've needed to reboot 6 times.



If anyone else is having this problem, The brighthouse tech just left my house. He simply ran a new cable and splitter and boosted my signal, and now everything works fine.


----------



## Sardaan

WTH is going on with CBS. Both Florida games in our area have been in SD, I talk to friends in other markets and they got both games in HD. Now the Nevada vs Memphis game which is being played at the same location as both Florida games (New Orleans) is in clear HD.


Really pisses me off.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sardaan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WTH is going on with CBS. Both Florida games in our area have been in SD, I talk to friends in other markets and they got both games in HD. Now the Nevada vs Memphis game which is being played at the same location as both Florida games (New Orleans) is in clear HD.


 Answer here. We've had constant feeds for both UF games.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sardaan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WTH is going on with CBS. Both Florida games in our area have been in SD, I talk to friends in other markets and they got both games in HD. Now the Nevada vs Memphis game which is being played at the same location as both Florida games (New Orleans) is in clear HD.
> 
> 
> Really pisses me off.



Must have been a problem with the local Channel 6. The game was in HD but not here for some reason.


----------



## ddeloach

Gator1 is correct. Game was in HD. For some reason channel 6 chose not to carry in HD. However, all other games on channel 6 were carried in HD. Odd, considering Florida has such a large following in Central Florida.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/0
> 
> Answer here. We've had constant feeds for both UF games.



I guess you missed this post above with a link that explains why the Gators game was not in HD.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you missed this post above with a link that explains why the Gators game was not in HD.




I suppose it helps if you understand Flex Region and Constant Region. I don't think I get it but I would guess if the gators keep winning, at some point we will get them in HD.


----------



## ddeloach

Actually, I have the Mega March Madness from DirecTv and managed to watch most of the second game in HD on one of the 700 channels. For some reason they didn't black it out.


----------



## iceturkee

yep, that's correct. i watched the entire second half on channel 711 and it was in hd.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suppose it helps if you understand Flex Region and Constant Region. I don't think I get it but I would guess if the gators keep winning, at some point we will get them in HD.




I did see today that since we are down to 16 teams all remaining games will be in HD for everyone.


----------



## allowiches

I know this is the HDTV thread, but I couldn't find any other place to post this and I know some of the Brighthouse employees read these posts. So forgive me in advance for posting off topic.


Since daylight savings started, the time on my telephone is off by an hour. It gets updated automatically by the caller ID each time a call comes in. I have manually set the time, but it resets at the next phone call.


I called customer service and all they could suggest was to reboot the modem. Didn't work. If anybody has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them. Hopefully someone with some technical know how at Brighthouse will catch this.


Again, thanks for letting me go off topic.


----------



## tjtracey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this is the HDTV thread, but I couldn't find any other place to post this and I know some of the Brighthouse employees read these posts. So forgive me in advance for posting off topic.
> 
> 
> Since daylight savings started, the time on my telephone is off by an hour. It gets updated automatically by the caller ID each time a call comes in. I have manually set the time, but it resets at the next phone call.
> 
> 
> I called customer service and all they could suggest was to reboot the modem. Didn't work. If anybody has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them. Hopefully someone with some technical know how at Brighthouse will catch this.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for letting me go off topic.



My Brighthouse digital phone service displays the correct time on my caller id phones. I am located in Seminole County.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this is the HDTV thread, but I couldn't find any other place to post this and I know some of the Brighthouse employees read these posts. So forgive me in advance for posting off topic.
> 
> 
> Since daylight savings started, the time on my telephone is off by an hour. It gets updated automatically by the caller ID each time a call comes in. I have manually set the time, but it resets at the next phone call.
> 
> 
> I called customer service and all they could suggest was to reboot the modem. Didn't work. If anybody has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them. Hopefully someone with some technical know how at Brighthouse will catch this.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for letting me go off topic.



Perhaps there is an "auto adjust" on it for daylight savings... set it an hour behind... and see if it "auto adjusts" to the right time... only thing left I can think of.


----------



## JimNSB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh man I hope I don't need to get another DVR, this would be my third.



My installer (who was a neighbor/acquaintance) mentioned that he's been replacing a '_healthy_' number of DVRs, and attributed the cause to bad sectors occurring on their hard-drives.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps there is an "auto adjust" on it for daylight savings... set it an hour behind... and see if it "auto adjusts" to the right time... only thing left I can think of.



Thanks, I'll play with it tonight. Brighthouse now tells me that they do not send a network time stamp with their caller ID.


----------



## Hakemon

I came home today, to find my SA3250 on the government channel (i think 9), and I KNOW I didn't have it on that channel.. I had been watching Adult Swim last night, and didn't change the channel..


So, just now, I noticed that my box rebooted itself (I knew because I was using the DVD player which was attached to the cable boxes power plug, and it shut my DVD player off!), and when it came up, it had the wrong time (hour off), then corrected itself..


Was an update released? If not, why the heck do the Scientific Atlanta boxes like rebooting at random? It's in a cool spot too, right under a fan, so it's not overheating...


----------



## Tonyny




Hakemon said:


> I came home today, to find my SA3250 on the government channel (i think 9), and I KNOW I didn't have it on that channel.. I had been watching Adult Swim last night, and didn't change the channel../
> 
> 
> 
> Big brother watching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My box reboots at times on its own also.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gator1

Is anyone having any trouble receiving HDnet 1302 and 1303. This is Sunday. I have Tivo S3 with cable cards and I get a message that the Tivo is not receiving a signal. All other channels seem fine. I guess it could be a cable card issue if everything is working for you guys.


----------



## GoBig

Well finally got around to calling BHN about getting a cable card. Come to find out they have raised the price this month from 1.99 to 3.99 per month. And they charge you $10 to have the installer "install it properly". This is a joke. When are they going to just hand out the cable cards at the front desk? I am agreeing to raise my cable bill another $4/month just so I can watch what I am already paying for and they want to charge me another $10 for the privilege.


On top of this I have some intermittent cable issues that I wanted to finally have taken care of at the same time but, "the technician can't bring the cable card". So they wanted me to schedule two separate appointments on different days to get both issues taken care of. I guess I had to high of an expectation going into the call but after hearing this I got so feed up I called the whole thing off.


I know this might sound petty but this is the first time I have considered switching back to DISH in a long time(years).


Sorry just had to vent.


Oh and I also like how they try to deter you from the getting the cable card, "you know it does not have all the features of a cable box". I think they might be a little affraid of loosing PPV purchases.


----------



## ddeloach

I just had a cable card "installed". They came with the card and then informed me that I needed to put it in the TV so if the "pins" were damaged I would be responsible. No problem, I installed it and it works fine. No charge for the service call.


----------



## loudo38

Has anyone heard anything yet if BHN is going to carry MLB Extra Innings, this year?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything yet if BHN is going to carry MLB Extra Innings, this year?


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/baseball032707.htm 


Sen. Kerry Strikes Out In 'Extra Innings' Hearing


The senator fails to get Major League Baseball to accept cable TV's offer for its out of market package.


----------



## iceturkee

can anybody confirm if espn2hd is being lit soon? it was turned on in tampa saturday evening!!!


----------



## Barry928

How about it MisterJ?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anybody confirm if espn2hd is being lit soon? it was turned on in tampa saturday evening!!!



It's live in Seminole County (Longwood).


This is posted in the Tampa thread:


> Quote:
> All,
> 
> 
> It debuts tonight for HDPAK customers. Glad to finally get this one resolved.
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks Tampa will launch ESPN 2 HD this evening between 7pm & 8pm on channel 704.
> 
> This service will be available to all HD PAK customers.
> 
> (Orlando/CFL BHN will also be launching this evening on their HD PAK Tier)
> 
> 
> Now the HD PAK service offers 6 great services.
> 
> 703- INDemand HD
> 
> 704- ESPN 2 HD
> 
> 705- HD Net
> 
> 706- HD Net Movies
> 
> 707- ESPN HD
> 
> 708- Universal HD
> 
> 
> Our guide data should be updated to reflect this additional service within the next 24-36 hours. And we will be notifying customers with more details of this exciting new addition early this week.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the service!
> 
> __________________
> 
> Greg



Michael


----------



## iceturkee

what channel?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what channel?



1330.


----------



## JaxFLBear

This was posted on then BHN website sometime today:


> Quote:
> Bright House Networks Launches ESPN2 HD Preview for HDTV Pack Customers in Time for MLB First Pitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maitland, FL--Bright House Networks has launched the popular ESPN2 HD channel just in time for the first pitch of the 2007 Major League Baseball season. The special 30-day preview is designed so customers can experience the first pitch of the Major League Baseball season on Sun., April 1, 2007.
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD is now available on channel 1330 as part of Bright House Networks High Definition Pack, which already includes ESPN HD, INHD, HDNet and HDNet Movies, along with Universal HD. The monthly price for the High Definition Pack will remain at $6 with the addition of ESPN2 HD.
> 
> 
> Along with hundreds of other live games in many sports during the year, ESPN2 HD will bring Major League Baseball fans the first pitch of the season in High Definition with the official first game of the regular season, when the New York Mets and St. Louis Cardinals square off at 8:05 p.m. EST Sun., April 1, 2007.
> 
> 
> We know how much this means to our HDTV customers who are sports fans, and we are very excited to make this happen during an important sports weekend, said J. Christian Fenger, President of Bright House Networks Central Florida Division.
> 
> 
> Sports fans rave about watching live sports in true HDTV format, and ESPN2 HD provides many hours of HDTV sports event programming. In addition to the first pitch of the 2007 Major League Baseball season, fans will see dozens of regular season MLB games along with 29 of the 35 NASCAR Busch series races in HDTV, and also National Hot Rod Association (NHRA) and college basketball and football games. Sports fans will also be able to watch NASCAR Now and NBA Coast to Coast analysis shows in High Definition on ESPN2 HD.
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks is a leading provider of home entertainment and information and serves more than 850,000 customers in Orange, Seminole, Osceola, Brevard, Volusia, Flagler, Marion, Sumter, and Lake counties. The company's fiber-optic network offers Digital Cable, HDTV, Digital Video Recorders, iCONTROL Video On Demand and Premium On Demand, Digital Phone and multiple high-speed Internet services. The company also exclusively provides Central Florida News 13, the region's only 24-hour local news channel. In addition to its advanced technology and strong customer service, Bright House Networks is committed to the communities in which it operates. Bright House Networks is managed by Advance/Newhouse Communications. For more information about Bright House Networks' community support, visit our web site at www.cfl.mybrighthouse.com .



Michael


----------



## iceturkee

but 1330 is espnhd right?


----------



## Maya68

ESPN HD is on 1329 and ESPN2 HD is on 1330.


----------



## meteor3

ESPN2HD is lit up here. What a nice surprise!


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I just added a new Sharp to the collection and moved the old Sharp LC-30HV4U LCD from the SA8300HD to a SA3250HD box. The set is connected using component cables and was also with the SA8300HD.


I never have any problems with the set when switching from a SD to HD channel. Now on the 3250 when going from SD to HD I get a garbage picture until I go to the TV's Menu and change the Input signal from Component to Auto. It really does not matter which way I switch it, Auto to Component or the other way, the picture immediately comes in fine. If I switch from one HD channel to another there is no problem. It is only from SD to HD. Changing from HD to SD works OK.


On the 3250 I set the output formats to 1080i, 720p and 480p. Is this right?


I have another HD TV hooked up to the 3250 before and never had any such problems.


In sum, the LC-30HV4U worked fine on the 8300HD, and now has problems on the 3250HD. Any ideas.
*UPDATE: Changed the output settings on the 3250HD to 1080i only and the problem is fixed.*



Thanks.


----------



## rolltide1017

HOLY CRAP!!! I can die and go to heaven, ESPN2 is finally here!


But, from Michael's post above, it looks like it is only a 30 day preview. Please tell me that is not true, tell me I'm reading that wrong. While I love the gesture, to take it away after 1 month is just mean. It would make it a month long April Fool's joke.


----------



## Spriteman

ESPN2 HD 1330 is up here also in kissimmee on BHN. all I can say is -- it's about time! unfortunetly poker (in SD) is currently showing, so I can't get too excited just yet


----------



## iceturkee

i believe the cable company is obligated to do a 30 day free preview by law before they make it official. but i don't think this is going anywhere!!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything yet if BHN is going to carry MLB Extra Innings, this year?



MLB extends cable negoiations by one additional day.
http://www.tvpredictions.com/mlb040107.htm


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MLB extends cable negoiations by one additional day.
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/mlb040107.htm



Does anyone know, if this is this being negotiated one on one or are they trying to agree to a single contract, that all cable operators would fall under?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

My 14 month old LG 50" Plasma made a loud popping sound about 5 weeks ago and went dark. Since it came with a TWO year warranty and it could not be repaired I was authorized to get a new set. They issued an exchange authorization letter. I bought at Best Buy and they gave me a FULL credit for the original purchase price! Since the new sets have declined greatly in price - I decided I could do better with that money and went with a Sharp Aquos LC52D62U.

They even gave me a gift card for the small price difference between the LG's December 2005 price and the current Sharp price.


This Sharp is a 1080p set. I hate the delay between channels when going to different resolutions between SD and HD. Given the current BHN HD offerings do I loose anything by setting the STB to 720p only? This eliminates the delay -- but at what cost?


I have seen some discussions in this thread but no definitive answer.


Thanks.


----------



## Barry928

The answer to all scaling and de-interlacing questions is always "it depends". Everytime you convert a native signal it decreases the quality a little more. If you leave the HD box on 720 only the video for an SD channel will be 480i>720p>1080p as opposed to 480i>1080p. I would leave the output set to both 720p and 1080i to squeeze the max quality from both HD formats.


----------



## Gator1

Well, we have only had to wait a year for ESPN2. So let's see how long it takes to get the next new HD channel, hopefully not another year.


----------



## MisterJ

sorry guys, not been online for a few days. But I guess you all have seend ESPN 2 HD is out now. Channel 1330. It will be free for a few days, then it will be part of the $6 HD Pack channels. If you dont have the HD Pack channels and want them, let me know and I'll add them for ya.


The MLB contract is hitting the cable industry pretty hard. All the cable providers are trying to keep it from going only to satellite. I'm not defending cable or trying to bash satellite, but satellite has NFL and in the works for MLB. Satellite is trying to keep those sports contracts from cable so satellite will have the advantage over cable. Again, not bashing satellite.


Feel free to message me with any questions.


Also, for those of you who are interested in the cell phone, its coming. Probably closer to mid to late summer. But no definate date is set as of now.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, we have only had to wait a year for ESPN2. So let's see how long it takes to get the next new HD channel, hopefully not another year.



Since they added Fox Reality recently maybe they should add Fox Sports Florida and be like every other cable company in the state.


It probably would never happen though.


----------



## iceturkee

you know, i think i've heard for 3 years now that bhn was in negotiations to add fsn florida! i kinda enjoy watching the marlins in the summer.


----------



## tekmassa

I haven't checked the thread in a while, but I remember folks saying that Tampa got MHD back on Jan. 23rd. If that's the case, why isn't MHD in Orlando yet after two months?


----------



## mschiff

Anybody have an idea why Amazing race was not widescreen yesterday? I've seen the same thing on American Idol a few times.


-- Martin


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody have an idea why Amazing race was not widescreen yesterday? I've seen the same thing on American Idol a few times.
> 
> 
> -- Martin



??? The Amazing Race has never been widescreen.


----------



## iceturkee

tek, i think that's a question for mister j!!!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you know, i think i've heard for 3 years now that bhn was in negotiations to add fsn florida! i kinda enjoy watching the marlins in the summer.



According to the guide, the Marlins/Nationals game is on Sun Sports today. But according to Sun Sports website... "not in all markets." I am taping the "game" today to see if we will actually have more than the normal options this year for baseball.


Last year, the guide often said that a game was on ... but it rarely was.


FSN Florida is part of the Tampa BHN line-up, so this makes no sense to me... and with the addition of ESPN2HD... is now my only complaint left.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well finally got around to calling BHN about getting a cable card. Come to find out they have raised the price this month from 1.99 to 3.99 per month. And they charge you $10 to have the installer "install it properly". This is a joke. When are they going to just hand out the cable cards at the front desk? I am agreeing to raise my cable bill another $4/month just so I can watch what I am already paying for and they want to charge me another $10 for the privilege.
> 
> 
> On top of this I have some intermittent cable issues that I wanted to finally have taken care of at the same time but, "the technician can't bring the cable card". So they wanted me to schedule two separate appointments on different days to get both issues taken care of. I guess I had to high of an expectation going into the call but after hearing this I got so feed up I called the whole thing off.
> 
> 
> I know this might sound petty but this is the first time I have considered switching back to DISH in a long time(years).
> 
> 
> Sorry just had to vent.
> 
> 
> Oh and I also like how they try to deter you from the getting the cable card, "you know it does not have all the features of a cable box". I think they might be a little affraid of loosing PPV purchases.




Suck, I didn't realize they raised the price. I had a CableCARD installed about a month ago and it was free. It's sad that they charge $10 for this now because they do NOTHING but deliver the card. The "installer" (he really should have been called the delivery guy) even said it was policy for me to install the card into the slot. Then he stood there while I provided him with the Host and Card ID's so that he could call in and activate it. He left before it was working right and I was missing all premium and digital channels. After about 5 phone calls and 1 missed appointment I finally got someone who looked into the problem and determined that my card was not properly programmed to receive the digital and premium channels I pay for. I certainly hope they take that extra money for CableCARDs and train their installers how to install/use it because while most of them know the STB and DVRs, they are useless stumps when it comes to CableCARDs.


----------



## Suzook

quite frankly its been a bit boring in HD land and BHN for some time. Sorry ESPN 2 doesnt flip my skirt.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Today I noticed a thin line of artifacts at the very top of the screen on some channels. This did not appear on any of the HD channels of if I zoomed the picture, however; they did appear in normal or stretch mode on SOME SD channels. The TV is connected via HDMI.


I have 4 boxes and none of the others showed this behavior. To verify it was NOT the TV I moved it to my other 8300HD and it did NOT display the artifacts.


This is strange because on the affected 8300 it only does this on some SD channels. There is no pattern to the channels.


The artifacts are a few pixels wide at the very top edge of the picture. You might not notice it unless you knew they were there. But they are noticeable.

*UPDATE:*


I did notice the thin line on the other 8300. The TV is a 42" Sharp Aquos. I still only see it on certain SD channels. Also, if I switch to the "Smart Stretch" mode it does not show up anywhere. I also notice that on HD channels, when they go to SD black bar commercials the bars do not go all the way to the top and you see a sliver of picture on the top of each bar. Strange.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MLB extends cable negoiations by one additional day.
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/mlb040107.htm



I was checking for a neighbor, who has BHN. He is elderly and the only thing he really likes is baseball and is holding out for the last minute before changing services, if they don't carry it. He said he called this morning and they told him there was still no word on it yet.


I have IE with DirecTV, but hope the cable companies can also come to an agreement to carry it. If they don't, I am afraid it will drive the price of it out of reach, like it did when DirecTV monopolized the football package. The first year I had Sunday Ticket, it was less than $100.00, today it is over $300.00 for the entire package.


Even EI is more this year, with DirecTV. $160.00 for the basic package and other $39.00, for the extra channels and HD.


----------



## iceturkee

i seem to recall the sun sports guide listed marlin games several times last year but never showed them.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> quite frankly its been a bit boring in HD land and BHN for some time. Sorry ESPN 2 doesnt flip my skirt.



Heathen!!! Naysayer!!! Rabble Rouser!!!!

How dareth you anger the sports gods?


On a more serious note: So what are you hoping for? What is out there, currently offered in HD, that will flip that skirt of yours?


Hopefully this is the beginning of more HD to come. DirecTV is still holding to their promise of 100 national HD channels before the year's end.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Everone repeat after me:


NFL Network


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heathen!!! Naysayer!!! Rabble Rouser!!!!
> 
> How dareth you anger the sports gods?
> 
> 
> On a more serious note: So what are you hoping for? What is out there, currently offered in HD, that will flip that skirt of yours?
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is the beginning of more HD to come. DirecTV is still holding to their promise of 100 national HD channels before the year's end.





DirecTV has been "promising" for 2+ years. I think it's hilarious that they now have commercials advertising "coming soon capacity". As if advertising what they one day at some undetermined time in the future might be able to provide me is supposed to make me run out and buy it today.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everone repeat after me:
> 
> 
> NFL Network



Nat. Geo. HD!!!


Oh wait, that's not what you said.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV has been "promising" for 2+ years. I think it's hilarious that they now have commercials advertising "coming soon capacity". As if advertising what they one day at some undetermined time in the future might be able to provide me is supposed to make me run out and buy it today.



I am reading that TWC is suing to stop these ads because they claim D* will have 3 times the HD capacity over cable. TWC has announced they intend to match D* one for one on HD channel capacity. D* is including all of the Sunday Ticket channels in their 100 channel future plan.


What does the NFL Network run for programming between March and August?


2007 currently available but not on BHN HD List


Cinemax HD

Food Network HD

Golf Channel HD / Versus HD

HGTV HD

MHD

The Movie Channel HD

National Geographic HD

NFL Network HD

The Outdoor Channel 2 HD

Starz! HD

Voom

Wealth TV

FSN Florida


2007 Rumored & Confirmed HD List


Chiller-HD

Sci-Fi-HD

USA-HD

Bravo-HD

Sleuth-HD

History-HD

TBS-HD

CNN-HD

CartoonNet-HD

TheWeatherChannel-HD

FX-HD

Speed-HD

Smithsonian-HD

BBC-HD

Al Jazeera-HD

Lifetime-HD

MGM-HD

Big Ten Network-HD

Penthouse-HD



I am still having trouble getting to 100 channels with this list.


----------



## DouglasR

The last BH meeting for CFHDS I believe we were told that NatGeoHD, StarzHd, Espn2HD were just around the corner. That was 1 1/2 years ago. I know these channel negotiations can take a while, but adding a channel every 1 1/2 years seem a bit slow by anybody's standards.


----------



## Barry928

My understanding is the negotiations slowed down over other issues than money. TWC/BHN wanted to offer a sports tier so every customer was not required to purchase expensive sports programming. ESPN said NO, everyone must pay and the cable operators did not like being told how to package their programming. Nice gig for the lawyers on both sides. 2 years of negotiation must have been a nice payday.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am still having trouble getting to 100 channels with this list.



Voom is actually 15 channels, not just one.


Also, I believe DirecTV is saying they'll have 100 total, not 100 more, HD channels. So we need to add in the 10 or so that BHN already has - ESPN, ESPN2, Universal, HDNET, HBO HD, etc.


That brings the list up to roughly 60 national channels. We're still missing 40.


But 60 is still a lot more than BHN's 10.


----------



## Barry928

DirecTV has announced they will not be offering the Voom channels.


----------



## iceturkee

in defense of directv, when they first announced there hd upgrade to local channels and more national channels, they made it clear (in the beginning) that this was 2 years away (2005) and after they sent 4 more satellites up....two of which are in place......at least, one more goes up this summer. the last one may be detained because of the problems with sea launch earlier this year. i believe they also stated at the time this was capacity and not all being added at once.


----------



## Barry928

Jan. 8, 2007


DIRECTV says it plans to offer 100 High-Definition TV channels in 2007 -- and it has already secured carriage agreements with 60, including CNN and The Sci-Fi Channel..... David Hill, DIRECTV's president of entertainment, told TVPredictions.com late last year that the satcaster would have at least 40 national high-def networks in mid-year.


http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvhd010807.htm 




Jan. 31, 2007 (after rocket explosion)


"DIRECTV announced this month that it would expand its national HDTV lineup to 100 channels by year's end."

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dtvrocket013107.htm


----------



## heyitsme

I would love for FoodTV to be shown in HD on BH. I would have to leave the 1000's much less if that were the case.


----------



## Combatvet

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I recently just contacted BHN here in Orlando about the Marlins on Sun Sports. The manager proceeded to tell me, when the contract was sighed for Sun Sports, BHN had to also add FSN to be able to broadcast Marlins games. Since BHN did not add FSN, every Marlin game on Sun Sports will be blacked out. The only way to get Marlin games this year would be for all the customers to call BHN and ask for them to add FSN. When asked why Tampa BHN has FSN in the channel lineup, manager said BHN Tampa and BHN Orlando work out different contracts. When I pointed out ESPN2HD ended up being added the same day, manager had no answer. I hope this forum has some baseball fans that would love to be able to watch the Marlins play this year. After missing almost 2 years of baseball in Iraq, it would be nice to watch the Marlins


----------



## rolltide1017

If D* does add that many HD channels by years end, more power to them. It's too bad that there customer service sucks IMO and because of that I will never switch back. BHN customers service has been nothing but outstanding to me, except for a few techs that I obviously new more about the technology then they did. I'm completely satisfied with BHN and I understand how difficult if it can be to negotiate knew channel contracts. Plus, I'd rather stick with BHN and the HD channels we have instead of the "100" HD Lite channels from D*.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Combatvet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I recently just contacted BHN here in Orlando about the Marlins on Sun Sports. The manager proceeded to tell me, when the contract was sighed for Sun Sports, BHN had to also add FSN to be able to broadcast Marlins games. Since BHN did not add FSN, every Marlin game on Sun Sports will be blacked out. The only way to get Marlin games this year would be for all the customers to call BHN and ask for them to add FSN. When asked why Tampa BHN has FSN in the channel lineup, manager said BHN Tampa and BHN Orlando work out different contracts. When I pointed out ESPN2HD ended up being added the same day, manager had no answer. I hope this forum has some baseball fans that would love to be able to watch the Marlins play this year. After missing almost 2 years of baseball in Iraq, it would be nice to watch the Marlins



I feel your pain, trust me... Even worse is that if the rays or marlins are on INHD or ESPN, the games are blacked out since mlb assumes you have the local channel. For now, only way around this is mlb.tv, a video out from your pc to your tv, and use a non-FLA address... then there are no black outs for the fla teams.


----------



## Combatvet

I also asked the Manager at BHN why not take away A&E HD and add FSN, I have seen 1 show in HD on A&E HD (King Of Cars). This whole deal with baseball is one big joke. After going to my friends house to view his Direct-TV, Direct-TV is not an option for me, horrible picture. Maybe if enough customers complain about baseball, maybe BHN will add FSN


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Combatvet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also asked the Manager at BHN why not take away A&E HD and add FSN, I have seen 1 show in HD on A&E HD (King Of Cars). This whole deal with baseball is one big joke. After going to my friends house to view his Direct-TV, Direct-TV is not an option for me, horrible picture. Maybe if enough customers complain about baseball, maybe BHN will add FSN



While we are venting on baseball... looks like INHD no longer has MLB... since they used to simply pull the games from the Extra Innings channels, which BHN no longer has (from what I read). Not sure how true this is, but no mention of MLB on their website anymore


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While we are venting on baseball... looks like INHD no longer has MLB... since they used to simply pull the games from the Extra Innings channels, which BHN no longer has (from what I read). Not sure how true this is, but no mention of MLB on their website anymore



I loved the INHD MLB. That was the first reason I signed up for the $6.00 HD package. That and ESPN. I guess the games on ESPN2 will make up for the loss of INHD MLB. But I do like listening to the local announcers better than the ESPN guys. They know when to talk and when to just let the action speak for itself. The national guys don't EVER shut up. Especially Joe Buck on Fox.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV has been "promising" for 2+ years. I think it's hilarious that they now have commercials advertising "coming soon capacity". As if advertising what they one day at some undetermined time in the future might be able to provide me is supposed to make me run out and buy it today.



Let me correct your post. 2 1/2 years ago DirecTV announced they by the end of 2007 they would *have the capacity* for 150 national HD channels and 1500 local HD channels. In order to do this it needed the launch of two new satellites, scheduled for launch this year in approximately June and August. Once those two are launched and tested they will be handed over to DirecTV for them to uplink programing to.


In January of this year, DirecTV announced that they *planned* to offer 100 channels of national HD, by the end of this year. With more networks coming on line in HD all the time, I think they can meet their goal. I also think that part of the 100 will include the 37 Regional Sports Networks (networks like Sun Sports and Fox Sports Florida), that have HD signals, that are offer in their sports package.


They never promised anything, only stated their plans. As any one knows, in the electronics and communications industry there are to many variables and problems that have to be dealt with to make promises.


----------



## iceturkee

thanks lou......you backed my post, whether or not it was your intention!!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks lou......you backed my post, whether or not it was your intention!!



Either way... and I'm agreeing here... it seems to me that D* always seems to word their ads and such very carefully... sounds like one thing, but actually they are not saying "that" if you listen closely.


If the FSN's (for example) each count as a channel (FSN-Fla, FSN-New England, etc) and each of the NFL Networks do... that's like 15-20 of them right there.


Lot's of people are going to be mad... and stuck in a contract... at the end of 2007.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the FSN's (for example) each count as a channel (FSN-Fla, FSN-New England, etc) and each of the NFL Networks do... that's like 15-20 of them right there.



My guess is that they will not count the NFL, CI, NBA, MLB, etc. packages as they are seasonal packages and not full time like the RSNs are.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lot's of people are going to be mad... and stuck in a contract... at the end of 2007.



You could be right, for some people, but many will be happier as I know a lot of people subscribe to DirecTV for sports, as they carry more than any other service. But by what they are saying their plan is to have around 70 nationals without the sports networks. They talk about the sports networks besides those 70 nationals.


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess is that they will not count the NFL, CI, NBA, MLB, etc. packages as they are seasonal packages and not full time like the RSNs are.



I believe that D* recently indicated that they do intend to count every HD channel, including PPV and part time sports channels. This would include each Sunday Ticket HD channel as well as all other part time HD channels.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avNeophyte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that D* recently indicated that they do intend to count every HD channel, including PPV and part time sports channels. This would include each Sunday Ticket HD channel as well as all other part time HD channels.



I have seen that rumor also, but from their official press release about their HD programing, they talk about the sports programing, in addition to the 70 networks. But, there again, as we all know what we plan on doing and what we end up doing can be two different things.
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix....332&highlight=


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me correct your post. 2 1/2 years ago DirecTV announced they by the end of 2007 they would *have the capacity* for 150 national HD channels and 1500 local HD channels. In order to do this it needed the launch of two new satellites, scheduled for launch this year in approximately June and August. Once those two are launched and tested they will be handed over to DirecTV for them to uplink programing to.
> 
> 
> In January of this year, DirecTV announced that they *planned* to offer 100 channels of national HD, by the end of this year. With more networks coming on line in HD all the time, I think they can meet their goal. I also think that part of the 100 will include the 37 Regional Sports Networks (networks like Sun Sports and Fox Sports Florida), that have HD signals, that are offer in their sports package.
> 
> 
> They never promised anything, only stated their plans. As any one knows, in the electronics and communications industry there are to many variables and problems that have to be dealt with to make promises.




My point was that D*'s commercials have turned into subscribe today for "hopes and dreams of the future for D*". I'm not paying $100 a month for hopes, dreams, and future capacity; I want channels.


----------



## iceturkee

and are you getting that from bright house? just curious.


i didn't leave bright house because of bad customer service and broken promises.....although, i forget how many times i was told that espn2hd was right around the corner. and i'm glad its finally there for those of you who care about it.


i happen to be a sports junkie. and when i heard directv might have the exclusive on extra innings this year, i reactivated my account.


and for $100 a month.......i have the premiere package with all my premiums plus regional sports networks and it includes my dvr fee. how much would the same thing cost you here?


the bottom line: there are good and bad points about all providers. its what works best for your interests!!


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and for $100 a month.......i have the premiere package with all my premiums plus regional sports networks and it includes my dvr fee.


*HD*-DVR? Doesn't D* charge you for the HD-DVR's?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and are you getting that from bright house? just curious.
> 
> 
> i didn't leave bright house because of bad customer service and broken promises.....although, i forget how many times i was told that espn2hd was right around the corner. and i'm glad its finally there for those of you who care about it.
> 
> 
> i happen to be a sports junkie. and when i heard directv might have the exclusive on extra innings this year, i reactivated my account.
> 
> 
> and for $100 a month.......i have the premiere package with all my premiums plus regional sports networks and it includes my dvr fee. how much would the same thing cost you here?
> 
> 
> the bottom line: there are good and bad points about all providers. its what works best for your interests!!



Major League Baseball has agreed to a deal that will let cable TV operators carry its 'Extra Innings' package.
http://www.tvpredictions.com/cablebaseball040507.htm 


DirecTV charges $299 to lease a HD DVR. You do not own the HD DVR. If you make a two year commitment to HD programming then D* will give you a $100 instant rebate.


----------



## MisterJ

Thats correct Barry!!! MLB will be available for cable subs, there are no details just yet. But an agreement was reached. As I get info, I will pass it along.


----------



## loudo38

BHN, didn't waste any time getting EI, up and running. My neighbor just called me up and said he just got his turned on.


----------



## Combatvet

I am waiting to see if the Marlins games are blacked out with Extra Innings. If the games are blacked out, BH needs to add FSN. If the games are not blacked out and you have to pay to watch the Marlins, I will contact John Kerry. This whole deal with BH smells fishy


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Combatvet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> smells fishy



Ha Ha, I get it. Marlins=fishy! Clever!


----------



## iceturkee

hey combatvet, i hate to be the bearer of bad news but the marlins games should be blacked out by bright house. the deal is they assume your local regional sports net is providing the games. but since bhn doesn't have fsn florida in their lineup, no fish.


it was one of the main reasons i reactivated my satellite dish. and i''ll get to see all 75 hd games too!!


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Combatvet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am waiting to see if the Marlins games are blacked out with Extra Innings. If the games are blacked out, BH needs to add FSN. If the games are not blacked out and you have to pay to watch the Marlins, I will contact John Kerry. This whole deal with BH smells fishy



I had EI in 2005... and nope... Marlin and Rays games were both blacked out... and if the game is on FSN, they will be blacked out on ESPN and INHD also. (MLB assumes you have the local channel, and want you to watch that). I complained to MLB then... saying I was willing to PAY to watch these teams... and nothing came of it.


Again, my only solution is MLB.TV... and lie about your address.


----------



## tscales

I read a lot of posts, but with 160+ pages I couldn't find this discussed. Has anyone successfully gotten the local HD channels with a QAM capable TV set using Brighthouse? I can get the digital channels, but they're all 480p. It looks like they're encrypting the local HD channels, which I believe is an FCC violation. I just spent a frustrating hour and a half on the phone with them (three different people). The last one finally suggested that I call during the day to talk to a tech manager.


They insist that either a) they don't have to and I have to have a box or b) it is impossible for my TV to receive them.


Both wrong, of course.


Thanks,


Tom


----------



## MisterJ

MLB package is now available. Early bird price is $159.99 and the early bird price is good till April 15.


Just FYI.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tscales* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read a lot of posts, but with 160+ pages I couldn't find this discussed. Has anyone successfully gotten the local HD channels with a QAM capable TV set using Brighthouse? I can get the digital channels, but they're all 480p. It looks like they're encrypting the local HD channels, which I believe is an FCC violation. I just spent a frustrating hour and a half on the phone with them (three different people). The last one finally suggested that I call during the day to talk to a tech manager.
> 
> 
> They insist that either a) they don't have to and I have to have a box or b) it is impossible for my TV to receive them.
> 
> 
> Both wrong, of course.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Tom



I tried to find that out a long time ago and could never get an answer.


To the best of my knowledge, they are encrypted, and this appears to be something the FCC wants unencrypted. Now whether it is an actual enforceable violation, I do not know.


My guess is the BHN's response will be something like: "You do need a converter box to decrypt the channels, but we do provide all of our HD customers this box at no extra cost."


So it doesn't cost you a dime to trade your SD box in for an HD box with all of the HD locals. The question is, why does the FCC want them unencrypted? Is it so that we don't get charged, or becuase they want these channels in the open for important news/weather/emergency purposes?


You could have a very good argument here, and might want to contact the FCC to get your answers. I personally didn't care enough to take it to that level because I wanted the DVR anyway, so I needed a box.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried to find that out a long time ago and could never get an answer.
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, they are encrypted, and this appears to be something the FCC wants unencrypted. Now whether it is an actual enforceable violation, I do not know.
> 
> 
> My guess is the BHN's response will be something like: "You do need a converter box to decrypt the channels, but we do provide all of our HD customers this box at no extra cost."
> 
> 
> So it doesn't cost you a dime to trade your SD box in for an HD box with all of the HD locals. The question is, why does the FCC want them unencrypted? Is it so that we don't get charged, or becuase they want these channels in the open for important news/weather/emergency purposes?
> 
> 
> You could have a very good argument here, and might want to contact the FCC to get your answers. I personally didn't care enough to take it to that level because I wanted the DVR anyway, so I needed a box.





I read somewhere on AVS forum that as long as they offer some form of the locals unencrypted (in this case the analogs) then they can encrypt the HD versions. If they only offered digital versions then they would have to be clear. Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## tscales

I believe that is accurate. I called the FCC and they told me to pound sand (they weren't actually that nice). They really couldn't care less about the consumer and told me that in so many words. She essentially said they were there for the broadcasters and cable companies, not the consumer. Consumer isn't even one of the menu choices on the consumer hotline!


I talked to my local ABC affiliate. They're clearly frustrated too. He's trying to use his contacts to help, but I don't hold out much promise. It is so silly. Why encrypt them?


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and are you getting that from bright house? just curious.
> 
> 
> i didn't leave bright house because of bad customer service and broken promises.....although, i forget how many times i was told that espn2hd was right around the corner. and i'm glad its finally there for those of you who care about it.
> 
> 
> i happen to be a sports junkie. and when i heard directv might have the exclusive on extra innings this year, i reactivated my account.
> 
> 
> and for $100 a month.......i have the premiere package with all my premiums plus regional sports networks and it includes my dvr fee. how much would the same thing cost you here?
> 
> 
> the bottom line: there are good and bad points about all providers. its what works best for your interests!!




Agreed... I had D* up until about a year ago. I hated needing two drops everywhere for dual tuner DVR, I hated needing a third drop for local HD OTA (I had a HD Tivo and was tired of waiting for the mpeg4 upgrade, another "around the corner promise back then"), I hated paying for a box on every TV (even my analog tvs), I hated losing my signal in heavy rain, I hated the crappy overcompressed picture quality on FX and SciFi, I hated re-aligning my dish after a tropical storm.


BHN gave me a pretty nice deal with dual HD DVRs and all the premium channels for around that $100 your paying now, plus they paid me about $300 for all the antique D* boxes I had laying around the house and I sold my HD Tivo for $500 on Ebay.


If you like sports, the D* has got the edge. I don't watch sports so I don't regret leaving D* at all. If D*'s "claims" of HD nirvana some day surface and BHN doesn't keep up; who knows... they might lure me back.


----------



## iceturkee

hmm, all brighthouse ever gave me was free showtime for a year. i'm not doubting your claim perhaps, you know people higher up the food chain than i do.


----------



## tscales

The problem is that I use BeyondTV and am spoiled by the ability to easily 'serve' content to any HDTV in the house. The D*, Cable, etc. alternatives are tied to the TV to which they are attached. Worthless in our house. We want to watch where we want to watch.


I can already do HD OTA, but wanted to use my HDHomerun for local HD. Can't do it.


Fair use is being violated. Everywhere.


I LOVE DRM (not).


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmm, all brighthouse ever gave me was free showtime for a year. i'm not doubting your claim perhaps, you know people higher up the food chain than i do.




I had a sales guy from BHN's Satellite sales come to my house and wheel and deal. Some of that pricing is only good for 2 years, though.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> plus they paid me about $300 for all the antique D* boxes I had laying around the house



Wait a tick... They will buy those from you? I have 3 old D* STBs in a closet that have done nothing for 2 years except provide roaches a nice home. If BHN will give me money or a credit on my bill then they can have them.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wait a tick... They will buy those from you? I have 3 old D* STBs in a closet that have done nothing for 2 years except provide roaches a nice home. If BHN will give me money or a credit on my bill then they can have them.




Well they would have when you switched to BHN from D*, if you already did than I doubt they will offer you credit for them now.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tscales* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is that I use BeyondTV and am spoiled by the ability to easily 'serve' content to any HDTV in the house. The D*, Cable, etc. alternatives are tied to the TV to which they are attached. Worthless in our house. We want to watch where we want to watch.
> 
> 
> I can already do HD OTA, but wanted to use my HDHomerun for local HD. Can't do it.
> 
> 
> Fair use is being violated. Everywhere.
> 
> 
> I LOVE DRM (not).




You could get one of the CableCARD Vista Media Center machines and then have Xbox360 as extenders anywhere in your house. I actually have a Vista CableCARD machne working right now on BHN. I use it for extra backup when I have conflicts on my DVRs and I either watch it while I work on the TV or I stream it to my Xbox in the living room. It will do what you want, but it will set you back some $$


----------



## shawnb199




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MLB package is now available. Early bird price is $159.99 and the early bird price is good till April 15.
> 
> 
> Just FYI.



MisterJ, any word on whether SuperFan will be available on BHN? I've been trying to find info about it at indemand.com and mybrighthouse.com, but no luck.


Really want the HD games and the gamemix channel.


----------



## bgall

the package name superfan and the gamemix are things created by directv


Maybe cable could do the same thing but it's probably doubtful


----------



## iceturkee

i'm relatively sure super fan is a directv exclusive!!!


----------



## Elbie

Ok, I am moving out on my own. My parents house currently has Direct TV.


Can someone tell me the pro's and cons of BHN as far as HD and compared to DTV how is the quality. I also need to get internet, so getting BHN I maybe leaning towards.


----------



## bgall

BHN has more channels than D*

BHN has better quality than D*

BHN costs more than D*

BHN has less sports than D*


----------



## Elbie

Well, with DTV (is it illegal to say that here? lol) the only sports HD channels that I watched were ESPN, TNT, and whatever channels the football games were on. I didn't get Magic games in HD










I know DTV has contracts, does BHN have them?


When you say more channels, how much more because DTV has nothing basically.


----------



## loudo38

If you want to see Marlins baseball games, BHN doesn't carry FSN Florida and D* does.


If you are looking for HD content, currently I think BHN has more but D* is planning on adding up 100 channels between the 3rd and 4th quarter of this year.


If you also want High speed Internet and don't care about FSN and HD content, BHN has some pretty good combo packages with Internet and TV.


----------



## Elbie

I'm a Braves fan anyway.










As far as the receivers and stuff....does BHN have anything like Tivo? I can read this stuff on their site, but you all won't lie to me.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could get one of the CableCARD Vista Media Center machines and then have Xbox360 as extenders anywhere in your house. I actually have a Vista CableCARD machne working right now on BHN. I use it for extra backup when I have conflicts on my DVRs and I either watch it while I work on the TV or I stream it to my Xbox in the living room. It will do what you want, but it will set you back some $$



jason_j_a:


What computer do you have? Does it have HD tuners?


I was thinking about getting this type of setup because I wanted to be able to stream tv to other rooms and computers. However, I read somewhere that you can't stream HD to other computers. Is that true?


If you want, just PM me.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Maya68

FYI. BH has a free preview of MLB Extra Innings until 4/15.


----------



## moraseski

Are any of you having trouble getting a 7th day of the guide? My 2 DVRs both display the "loading" message and then I get nothing for next Sunday. I noticed this last week and have rebooted (both hard and soft) and still the problem.


Anyone else?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are any of you having trouble getting a 7th day of the guide? My 2 DVRs both display the "loading" message and then I get nothing for next Sunday. I noticed this last week and have rebooted (both hard and soft) and still the problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim



Same issue in Longwood.


Michael


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are any of you having trouble getting a 7th day of the guide? My 2 DVRs both display the "loading" message and then I get nothing for next Sunday. I noticed this last week and have rebooted (both hard and soft) and still the problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim



Yep, same issue here. I was trying to record the Sunday 7am calibration program on INHD. The guide stopped somewhere late Saturday night.


----------



## rolltide1017

I've always thought that you could only see 6 days in advance in the guide, not 7.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always thought that you could only see 6 days in advance in the guide, not 7.



Well, that would certainly explain the "bug" we all found.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always thought that you could only see 6 days in advance in the guide, not 7.



Yes, for a total of 7 days (including today)


Jim


----------



## twartacus

OK, so last night channel 1000 was showing info in the guide as if it's "Sun Sports HD." Now it actually is showing what was to be playing on the channel rather than being blank...


Of course, the Marlins game last night was blacked out... but also, the program/s on after the game were still showing the blank "info screen." Just wondering if perhaps Sun Sports HD is around the corner too. If so... it would mean NOTHING if the Marlins games (and Heat games) are not playing since BHN does not carry FSN.


----------



## bgall

channel 1000 has always been the place for sun sports HD games


there have been several lightning and magic games on it


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> channel 1000 has always been the place for sun sports HD games
> 
> 
> there have been several lightning and magic games on it



I know, but last night for the first time, there was actually info on the guide for that channel for the entire 24 hour day. Prior to that it would only list info during a Magic/Lightning game.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I noticed recently that the program guide on my 2 8300's only have about 2-3 days of program guide data. Is there a problem with the guide at BHN?


When I go out further, say to Friday, I get no data and nothing downloads.

UPDATE:


Rebooted and they now go to 12 AM Tuesday.


----------



## iceturkee

to clarify, bhn customers in central florida or tampa for that matter, are not in heat territory. that means, you don't see the games (SD) unless you have league pass. and ditto for hd games, unless its on nbatv!


for the record........you are in magic, lightning, drays, and marlins territory!! but since there is no fsn florida in the central florida lineup, there isn't any baseball. i would suggest complaining en masse to people at bhn!!


----------



## ClubSteeler

The over compression on BHN is getting bad....


Hockey was almost unwatchable last night on Versus. Black compression artifacts around every player like shadows, pixelization on fast motion scenes (which is like always in hockey). I had to turn the sharpness down to about 0 on the TV to even watch the game. Even popping up a little Stanley Cup Logo on the screen, which only took up about 1/10 of the screen caused probably 2 seconds of macroblocking / pixelization. There was serious bit starving, especially for a sports network.


I wish we had VsHD, but then again, if we did, everything else would probably get even worse to make room...


----------



## Suzook

you know funny you should mention this. it seems like the PQ has been suffering as of late especially on the HD channels. What is going on BHN. Dont turn into Adelphia !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allowiches

I noticed the PQ too during the ball game Wed PM on ESPN2HD. Lot's of pixelization. I thought it was strange because I have been noticing how good the PQ has been for the last few months.


----------



## MisterJ

Just passing along info.... ESPN-U will begin tomorrow on channel 110. It will be part of the regular digital cable channels. It may not be available until tomorrow (Friday) afternoon.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just passing along info.... ESPN-U will begin tomorrow on channel 110. It will be part of the regular digital cable channels. It may not be available until tomorrow (Friday) afternoon.



I had a feeling U would come soon after ESPN2HD.


Question... MTV3 (channel 170) I am told should be free (by calling and emailed BHN)... but it's not working. I called and they sent a signal a few times, and still nothing. Anyone else not getting MTV3?


----------



## Suzook

the heck with MTV3 I want MTV HD which tampa has had for months


----------



## FlasHBurN

What the hell....up until today, channel 1000 listed they were going to be showing all of the Devils VS Lightning playoff games. Now it just says "Check..." for the entire week and they are not broadcasting tonights game.


----------



## iceturkee

so i see tampa has just added versus/golf channel in hd thursday evening. when can central florida expect to see this and mhd, for that matter?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so i see tampa has just added versus/golf channel in hd thursday evening. when can central florida expect to see this and mhd, for that matter?



Probably sometime in 2009.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably sometime in 2009.



Do you know something, or can I just assume you're being mean?


----------



## Elbie

Well, tomorrow at 2PM BHN is coming to install HD in my new APT.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Question... MTV3 (channel 170) I am told should be free (by calling and emailed BHN)... but it's not working. I called and they sent a signal a few times, and still nothing. Anyone else not getting MTV3?



BHN in the Melbourne area has it running on Ch170.

I don't watch MTV, so I didn't notice it was there til I read your post.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a feeling U would come soon after ESPN2HD.
> 
> 
> Question... MTV3 (channel 170) I am told should be free (by calling and emailed BHN)... but it's not working. I called and they sent a signal a few times, and still nothing. Anyone else not getting MTV3?



It's coming in clear in Longwood.


----------



## Jerkface

Anyone who has purchased the Extra Innings package should call up Brighthouse and complain that we do not have the GameHD channel.


This means that we do not get the "select games in HD" that extra innings has every month. Which is a complete f'n ripoff when we are paying 160-200 dollars for this.


----------



## shawnb199




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerkface* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone who has purchased the Extra Innings package should call up Brighthouse and complain that we do not have the GameHD channel.
> 
> 
> This means that we do not get the "select games in HD" that extra innings has every month. Which is a complete f'n ripoff when we are paying 160-200 dollars for this.



Yep, exactly the reason I decided not to add Extra Innings. MLB.tv is a better deal, especially with the Mosaic option.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Over-compression of Versus during hockey last night was better. I could actually watch with my TV's sharpness turned up. Still some pixelization and artifacts, but MUCH better than last week. Strange.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerkface* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone who has purchased the Extra Innings package should call up Brighthouse and complain that we do not have the GameHD channel.
> 
> 
> This means that we do not get the "select games in HD" that extra innings has every month. Which is a complete f'n ripoff when we are paying 160-200 dollars for this.



DirecTV charges an extra $39.00 a year for them. They are not part of the standard package. Actually From what I am reading on many web sites, BHN and most cable companies are currently maxed out, with bandwidth. That is probably why they are having to compress their current HD programing so much, as try to get all they can on line.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV charges an extra $39.00 a year for them. They are not part of the standard package. Actually From what I am reading on many web sites, BHN and most cable companies are currently maxed out, with bandwidth. That is probably why they are having to compress their current HD programing so much, as try to get all they can on line.



I REALLY enjoyed when INHD showed 2-3 games a week... and so far this year, nothing yet...

http://www.tvpredictions.com/inhd040907.htm


----------



## Elbie

If I got an indoor HD channel what would this do for me? Is it worth purchasing?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elbie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I got an indoor HD channel what would this do for me? Is it worth purchasing?



An "indoor HD channel"? I don't know what that is. Do you mean an indoor HD antenna? Or the INHD channel? The former depends on where you live. The latter is a good channel, but check out the guide to see if it's something you're interested in.


----------



## revilo78

I saw a few people mention picture quality issues. The HD Lightning game on today was way overexposed. The blue line would wash out into the ice. This started a few HD games ago, and I haven't changed my TV settings so I'm guessing this is a compression issue.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a few people mention picture quality issues. The HD Lightning game on today was way overexposed. The blue line would wash out into the ice. This started a few HD games ago, and I haven't changed my TV settings so I'm guessing this is a compression issue.



Yep, it looked washed out on my HDTV as well, but Sun network's infrequent HD hockey telecasts aren't worth the effort it would take for me to adjust the settings to make the PQ only slightly better.


A year ago, I spent a lot of time adjusting and perfecting my HDTV settings to my tastes, and haven't made any changes since that time.


----------



## Elbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An "indoor HD channel"? I don't know what that is. Do you mean an indoor HD antenna? Or the INHD channel? The former depends on where you live. The latter is a good channel, but check out the guide to see if it's something you're interested in.



Ooops lol antenna.


----------



## Jerkface




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV charges an extra $39.00 a year for them. They are not part of the standard package. Actually From what I am reading on many web sites, BHN and most cable companies are currently maxed out, with bandwidth. That is probably why they are having to compress their current HD programing so much, as try to get all they can on line.



They charge $39, but then you:


A. Get 2!!! HD channels

B. Get 10 games a WEEK, there are 10 a month on GameHD.


I would love to f'n pay 39 dollars for HD baseball every day if Brighthouse would flippin let me!


All I want is access to HD content, and it IS available if Brighthouse would get off their butts and give it.


----------



## iceturkee

not that this is a good thing but was interested to learn you folks had a bad pic during the lightning game monday night. this was the worse i've seen it this season on both bhn and directv. what gives? could it be sun sports?


----------



## FlasHBurN

It was definitely Sun Sports and had nothing to do with Brighthouse.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a few people mention picture quality issues. The HD Lightning game on today was way overexposed. The blue line would wash out into the ice. This started a few HD games ago, and I haven't changed my TV settings so I'm guessing this is a compression issue.



It has to be a problem with Sun Sports, because I had the same problem on the DirecTV HD telecast of the game. I was just going to come on and post about it, to find out if BHN customers saw the same thing, when I saw your post. It only occurred on the Sun Sports HD telecast, the other two Versus HD games were OK.


----------



## iceturkee

i had the same problem lou....the pq was horrible.....washed out. it was a good game and i'm glad the bolts won. but i'm kinda glad i slept through most of the 3rd period. and i was watching on my 21 in sony. i'm sure it would have been much worse on my 52 in jvc!!


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i had the same problem lou....the pq was horrible.....washed out. it was a good game and i'm glad the bolts won. but i'm kinda glad i slept through most of the 3rd period. and i was watching on my 21 in sony. i'm sure it would have been much worse on my 52 in jvc!!



I emailed Sun Sports about it. They advised me that they were having issues with video levels during the game, and said sorry for the inconvience. Hope they get it worked out before the next HD game.


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It has to be a problem with Sun Sports, because I had the same problem on the DirecTV HD telecast of the game. I was just going to come on and post about it, to find out if BHN customers saw the same thing, when I saw your post. It only occurred on the Sun Sports HD telecast, the other two Versus HD games were OK.



Now that I think about it, the washed out image looks like a camera problem. They need to fix aperture setting or shutter speed setting because the blue line shouldn't be washed away into the ice.


On another topic, I emailed FSN to see why they were showing the next Lightning game on FSN when no one in the Tampa area or Orlando area has FSN. They informed me that everyone has FSN except Bright House Orlando, and that includes Bright House Tampa. Its really disappointing because Game 4 is such a pivotal game ... I guess I know how all the Marlin fans feel now.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On another topic, I emailed FSN to see why they were showing the next Lightning game on FSN when no one in the Tampa area or Orlando area has FSN. They informed me that everyone has FSN except Bright House Orlando, and that includes Bright House Tampa. Its really disappointing because Game 4 is such a pivotal game ... I guess I know how all the Marlin fans feel now.



That is my reason for dropping BHN for DirecTV. BHN's service was good, but their programing is not sports friendly.


----------



## iceturkee

have to agree with lou.


problem is game 4 is the same nite as the magic and heat's last regular season game. that probably explains why it is on fsn.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Is anyone else getting HBOHD for free?


I don't get any other HBO channels, but currently getting HBOHD. Is there a freeview going on?


----------



## rich21

I have HBO-HD also, all the SD channels are locked out so I doubt its a freeview.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Strange.. I though maybe we were having a freeview of all HD channels, but I don't get ShoHD, just HBOHD...


----------



## Elbie

Watching Magic game right now on Sun Sports and it looks good.


----------



## captaincl

GRRR... ABC (WFTV)... what's going on? Last night you took like 10 minutes to figure out Ugly Betty wasn't in the HD feed. And last week the ENTIRE Tuesday night lineup was all in SD!


----------



## iceturkee

now, i remember boston legal was not in hd last week.......yikes!!


----------



## FlatSurfSucks

I'm sure this has been discussed on here before but ...


How can one get local HD channels without a box? Isn't this a FCC mandate? I thought they were required to carry the OTA channels over the wire. I hooked my TV up to the cable and let it do a scan and it found a ton of digital channels that it thought existed (a couple hundred). I flipped through and most of them were fubar (probably 'scrambled'). Here is the list I put together...


75.10 = nba? (extra choppy)

80.6 = cbs

80.7 = ion

80.11 = jesus

80.12 = CW

83.6 = wgn

84.1 = more jesus

84.2 = univision (spanish)

84.4 = wmfe (pbs)

84.7 = 27 wrdq

84.11 = nbc

84.12 = spanish

85.3 = fox

85.5 = dbcc (pbs)

85.6 = abc

85.11 = jesus

102.5 = music choice - sounds of the seasons

105.14 = music choice - big band and swing (extra choppy)

111.8 = on demand ads?


None of these were in high def (then again the networks weren't running any hd programming at the time so it might have been even though it said it was 480i). It's my understanding that other operators do carry at least the local channels (some even TBS) in HD with "standard" cable without a box. Why doesn't BHN in CFL do this? Who can I call (besides ghost busters)? I don't see why they force you to rent a box in order to do this. A box won't work for me as I use my PC to record stuff. I shouldn't need to use an antenna to get standard programming in HD. And no, I'm not going to buy a new $1000+ PC to get a CableCARD setup.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlatSurfSucks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been discussed on here before but ...
> 
> 
> How can one get local HD channels without a box? Isn't this a FCC mandate? I thought they were required to carry the OTA channels over the wire. I hooked my TV up to the cable and let it do a scan and it found a ton of digital channels that it thought existed (a couple hundred). I flipped through and most of them were fubar (probably 'scrambled'). Here is the list I put together...
> 
> 
> 75.10 = nba? (extra choppy)
> 
> 80.6 = cbs
> 
> 80.7 = ion
> 
> 80.11 = jesus
> 
> 80.12 = CW
> 
> 83.6 = wgn
> 
> 84.1 = more jesus
> 
> 84.2 = univision (spanish)
> 
> 84.4 = wmfe (pbs)
> 
> 84.7 = 27 wrdq
> 
> 84.11 = nbc
> 
> 84.12 = spanish
> 
> 85.3 = fox
> 
> 85.5 = dbcc (pbs)
> 
> 85.6 = abc
> 
> 85.11 = jesus
> 
> 102.5 = music choice - sounds of the seasons
> 
> 105.14 = music choice - big band and swing (extra choppy)
> 
> 111.8 = on demand ads?
> 
> 
> None of these were in high def (then again the networks weren't running any hd programming at the time so it might have been even though it said it was 480i). It's my understanding that other operators do carry at least the local channels (some even TBS) in HD with "standard" cable without a box. Why doesn't BHN in CFL do this? Who can I call (besides ghost busters)? I don't see why they force you to rent a box in order to do this. A box won't work for me as I use my PC to record stuff. I shouldn't need to use an antenna to get standard programming in HD. And no, I'm not going to buy a new $1000+ PC to get a CableCARD setup.



If you are hooked to cable, from a cable company, you are only getting their SD (standard channel) programing. If you are with a cable company you need use their HD digital receiver to get HD. You may also have to purchase their HD package of programing. That varies from cable company to cable company. You should call them and ask what you need. You don't say where you are, or your cable company so I can't direct you .


If your TV is a newer one, with the built in HD tuner, you can hook it up to a roof or attic antenna, or possibly a indoor antenna, and get local HD stations. What one you need will depend on your location, how close you are to the transmitters.


----------



## FlatSurfSucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are hooked to cable, from a cable company, you are only getting their SD (standard channel) programing. If you are with a cable company you need use their HD digital receiver to get HD. You may also have to purchase their HD package of programing. That varies from cable company to cable company. You should call them and ask what you need. You don't say where you are, or your cable company so I can't direct you .
> 
> 
> If your TV is a newer one, with the built in HD tuner, you can hook it up to a roof or attic antenna, or possibly a indoor antenna, and get local HD stations. What one you need will depend on your location, how close you are to the transmitters.



This is a thread about bright house in orlando isn't it? I'm right near UCF. Please re-read what I wrote. I'm not exactly a newb. I understand they want you to rent a box but that shouldn't be the case and it's my understanding that legally (FCC rules) they cannot require this. My OTA antenna works OK but I would much rather not have to use an antenna (it's not too reliable).


----------



## tscales

Legally they are required to carry the local channels unencrypted in digital format.


They are NOT required that the channels be in HD. SD is entirely adequate. I've spent many hours on the phone with Brighthouse and they pretty much tell me to pound sand. I've spoken with the key technical people at the local Orlando ABC affiliate and they to concur that Brighthouse doesn't have to (although they would like them to).


I also spoke with people at the FCC, who indicated SD is fine and it didn't matter anyway, because the requirements don't kick in until 2009.


Tom

unhappy Brighthouse customer


----------



## FlatSurfSucks

Thanks Tom. At least it's not just me. Have you been able to get in touch with the "key technical people" at Bright House by any chance? I'd like to hear what they say (probably to pound sand as the regular tech support says). The thing thats lame is that even the digital channels they do provide come in like crap. I get better signal OTA than I do from the cable line. I wonder if they even have some sort of "official" channel listing for the digital channels. The ones I was able to find were at seemingly random locations. It's like they are making it as difficult as possible while still, barely, living up to the FCC rules.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlatSurfSucks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a thread about bright house in orlando isn't it? I'm right near UCF. Please re-read what I wrote. I'm not exactly a newb. I understand they want you to rent a box but that shouldn't be the case and it's my understanding that legally (FCC rules) they cannot require this. My OTA antenna works OK but I would much rather not have to use an antenna (it's not too reliable).



Sorry, I was only trying to help. I was tring to make sure you understood that the only way to get HD locals with cable, was with a HD box or OTA antenna.


I know people that have Adelphia, Time Warner, FIOS and BHN HD sevices and they all have to have a cable HD box, to get HD reception. What company were you talking about that doesn't require a HD box to get locals?


----------



## FlatSurfSucks

Threads on this site as well as other forums and websites have said that. Also, this from a recent article at anandtech (the anandtech guys have time warner)...



> Quote:
> For those of you that don't know, CableCARD is only necessary to tune to encrypted digital channels on a cable network. Just like some channels can be received using an ATSC tuner "over the air", there are other unencrypted digital channels (including HD channels) that are sent over the cable network; a QAM tuner is necessary to receive these channels. Generally these unencrypted channels are digital versions of local channels, which works for those who only want to watch prime time television shows in HD that air on local stations to begin with. Not all cable networks send this content unencrypted, so your mileage may vary, but in our case using the ATI TV Wonder DCT as a QAM tuner gave us access to all digital local stations.


 Anandtech article about cablecard tuners 

a post here 
another post 


I just turned up the last couple through a search. Basically, it's definately one of those "your mileage may vary" situations and we (who have CFL BHN) are driving a Hummer H1. I'm just hoping to figure out a way we can get Bright House to change their policies on this and give us the channels we deserve.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlatSurfSucks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Threads on this site as well as other forums and websites have said that. Also, this from a recent article at anandtech (the anandtech guys have time warner)...
> 
> 
> Anandtech article about cablecard tuners
> 
> a post here
> another post
> 
> 
> I just turned up the last couple through a search. Basically, it's definately one of those "your mileage may vary" situations and we (who have CFL BHN) are driving a Hummer H1. I'm just hoping to figure out a way we can get Bright House to change their policies on this and give us the channels we deserve.



OK, now I see your point. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FlatSurfSucks

And apparently Jacksonville and Tampa Bright House (among tons of others) have all of their SD cable channels + HD local channels coming through via QAM. Not fair








various QAM digital TV listings


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are hooked to cable, from a cable company, you are only getting their SD (standard channel) programing. If you are with a cable company you need use their HD digital receiver to get HD. You may also have to purchase their HD package of programing. That varies from cable company to cable company. You should call them and ask what you need. You don't say where you are, or your cable company so I can't direct you .
> 
> 
> If your TV is a newer one, with the built in HD tuner, you can hook it up to a roof or attic antenna, or possibly a indoor antenna, and get local HD stations. What one you need will depend on your location, how close you are to the transmitters.




This post was in reference to clear QAM support or digital signals over the wire without the need for a set top box. Many TV's and Home Theater PCs support support clear QAM. You don't need a box for this stuff in that case.


----------



## captaincl

I came home today to find that my HD-DVR had rebooted as it sometimes does.. since the channels defaulted to 2 when I turned it on.. however I was shocked to find that MOST of my recorded programs were GONE! My recorded programs list is showing like a 1 week out of date list. It also can't find the programs when it tries to play them... is there a way to force a re-read of the files on the Hard Drive since they are still actually there?????


----------



## Elbie

Hmmm Magic game on TNT is looking horrible.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elbie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm Magic game on TNT is looking horrible.



Horrible on channel 65 also. I stopped watching.


----------



## rolltide1017

Are you talking about the picture quality or the Magic themselves? What a waste of a playoff spot.


----------



## Elbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the picture quality or the Magic themselves? What a waste of a playoff spot.



The PQ, the team is another story.


----------



## captaincl

What's going on with WFTV??? For the last 2 Thursday nights in a row... Ugly Betty has started it's first 10 minutes in SD instead of HD. Then when they finally do make the switch... the audio is crackling all over the place, dropping out, all sorts of problems! WFTV used to be the BEST about making sure they weren't asleep at the switch... and now there are so many problems!


----------



## FunkyELF

So, I was watching 24 last night on Fox's HD channel 1135.


I noticed, especially in dark scenes, that where the bars would normally appear when watching 4:3 content, it was highlighted. I couldn't tell if it was lighter or darker, but it was different.


It was as if my TV had some burn-in issues which is impossible because it is an SXRD, not a plasma or CRT.


Has anyone else noticed this?


Between this, and the fact that I can't watch a full hour long show in HD without it switching to SD temporarily while garbling up the audio and causing me to miss about 10 seconds of the show, I am half tempted to get satellite.


Thanks,

~Eric


----------



## Barry928

Do you have a Pace cable box?


----------



## FunkyELF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a Pace cable box?



Yes I do.


I had a Scientific Atlanta, but it randomly stopped working, so I swapped it out.


Is it a known problem with the Pace boxes?


Thanks,

~Eric


----------



## Barry928

Yes, the Pace boxes have the 4:3 side bars which were nick named the 4% side bar problem many pages back in this thread. Go back to the SA3250.


----------



## FunkyELF

Barry, I did a search as you said, and found a post where you were saying the Scientific Atlanta boxes have the problem too.


Is that old, did they fix the problem on the SA boxes but not the pace boxes?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both of the non DVR's the SA3250 and the PACE 550 are currently suffering from the 4% side bar problem. BHN will give you component cables. You are on your own to purchase a DVI to hdmi cable. Cheap cables can be purchased at AVS sponsor monoprice.



Someone is coming over tomorrow morning to check out the reception. I will try to get a SA box.


If this stuff doesn't go well, DirectTV is looking pretty good. I can get 4 standard boxes and a HD box for about the same price. With bright house I only have one box, so none of my other TVs can watch digital channels.


----------



## Barry928

The Pace box had this problem by itself after a software upgrade and the other 2 boxes do not have the side bar problem. D* is still on the MPEG2 heavy duty compression scheme so be prepared for a big picture quality hit on the HD channels if you switch.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

As anyone else noticed that CW18 has had a really low center channel lately? For instance I had to crank up my center by +6 when watching the last Supernatural and tonight's Veronica Mars (which even had the center channel completely disappear for a few seconds).


It would be nice if they had an email listed on their site to report problems, but their site is just a complete waste of time.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As anyone else noticed that CW18 has had a really low center channel lately? For instance I had to crank up my center by +6 when watching the last Supernatural and tonight's Veronica Mars (which even had the center channel completely disappear for a few seconds).
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they had an email listed on their site to report problems, but their site is just a complete waste of time.



Go here.
http://www.wesh.com/station/290180/detail.html 


Select the engineering dept. from the pulldown and submit your issue.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go here.
> http://www.wesh.com/station/290180/detail.html
> 
> 
> Select the engineering dept. from the pulldown and submit your issue.



Thanks... sent, but it would still be nice if something similar was on cw18tv.com instead of having to go to the wesh site.


----------



## FunkyELF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Pace box had this problem by itself after a software upgrade and the other 2 boxes do not have the side bar problem. D* is still on the MPEG2 heavy duty compression scheme so be prepared for a big picture quality hit on the HD channels if you switch.



I got another Scientific Atlanta box from the BHN guy who came to the house.


This guy was a complete moron. I told him I am definitely having signal problem. He looked at my cable box's setup and said that the problem was that I had every output format selected and I only needed 1080i.


I asked him why the hell I would want to take, for example, Fox's 720p progressive signal and interlace it within the cable box only to have it deinterlaced on the TV? I realized very quickly that I was talking way over his head. I tried to drop it and told myself that I'll just enable those once he leaves anyway.


It was like pulling teeth to get him to actually check the signal since he was so convinced that it was my settings. When he did, he wound up removing a cheap splitter that I had coming off of the amplifier from when I had my home-built HTPC / DVR out there.


Hopefully it was the splitter causing the trouble. We'll see.


----------



## FunkyELF

I'm getting the video ahead of the audio on TNT's HD channel.


If it was the other way around I could fix it with my receiver. My receiver is currently set to lag the audio by 75ms which is what I find to be okay for most things. Since it is the audio that is lagging on TNT's HD channel, I set it to 0. That still didn't fix it. So while my receiver's audio lag is set to 0 my TV's built in 75ms video lag still isn't enough to get it in sync.


Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Barry928

Wow, you have a good eye to notice the video is ahead of the audio. It has been that way for a long time and I believe it to be a national problem with the network. I too am sensitive to the lip sync errors but this one I have not been able to fix.


----------



## twartacus

I see that the De La Hoya / Merryweather fight on 5/5 is on PPV, of course... but nothing is listed on the HD PPV channel. Does anyone know if the fight will be offered in HD?


----------



## twartacus

I took a month... but here's the reply from INHD/MOJO... when I asked if they will carry MLB.


---


We are in discussions with MLB about carrying games on MOJO. Will keep you posted.


----------



## FunkyELF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, you have a good eye to notice the video is ahead of the audio.



Yeah. That is my curse. I'm pretty sensitive. So is my brother because he noticed it without me telling him about it.


My eyes are also sensitive. I'm on my 3rd HDTV because of it. I had to settle for an SXRD.

I could see the DLP Rainbows like nobody's business. I noticed the 4% side bar issue on the Pace the minute I turned it on. And I see compression artifacts on fast moving HD scenes all the time.


I have just come to the realization that I can't expect perfection and I'll just have to settle. Until Joe Six-Pack can see the audio/video out of sync or the compression artifacts or the 4% sidebars, BHN or DirectTV or anybody will continue to do nothing.


~Eric


----------



## nyboy42

QUESTION ABOUT HDMI AUDIO - I HAVE THE SA8300HD DVR BOX - IT HAS A HDMI OUTPUT WHICH IS CONNECTED TO MY PANASONIC 42in PLASMA (60u). Now, my tv has a OPTICAL AUDIO OUTPUT which I assume is meant to be connected to an AV Reciver. So after plugging my HDMI cable from box to tv and plugging a optical audio cable from tv to av receiver, i expected a 5.1 digital signal. BUT I DID NOT GET ONE - it actually passed PCM signal which was very dissapointing. What is the reason for this??? Isnt the point of HDMI to simplfy setup and have everything consolidated?


Anyone else experience the same issue of thier tv audio out not carrying 5.1 signal from HDMI input? thanks


----------



## Barry928

It is rare to find a flat panel with built in 5.1 decoding. If the cable box does not detect a 5.1 digital audio decode capability on hdmi it automatically limits the digital to 2.0 so the display can at least produce some audio. Look on monoprice for some inexpensive digtial audio cables to work around the displays limitations.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...d=10229&style=


----------



## iceturkee

i use hdmi but my surround sound has never detected 5.1 even from shows like csi:miami and numb3rs. i've been told i need to hook up the digital audio cable from the tv to the receiver for that.


but i will agree, monoprice is a great place to find decent cabled relatively cheap!


----------



## Barry928

That may be true. I have yet to read about anyone detecting 5.1 audio from the 8300HD hdmi output. I like optical audio for cable because it breaks the path for a potential ground loop from the coax.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Anybody else tired of WKMG channel six dropping the signal out of HD with noticeable audio popping and screen stretching to put their news teaser banner on the bottom of the screen? I saw it multiple times on all the CBS shows I watch this week - King of Queens, Two and a Half Men, CSI, etc. Do they not have a clue how bad that looks and how it annoys the very people they are trying to entice to watch their news broadcast?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else tired of WKMG channel six dropping the signal out of HD with noticeable audio popping and screen stretching to put their news teaser banner on the bottom of the screen? I saw it multiple times on all the CBS shows I watch this week - King of Queens, Two and a Half Men, CSI, etc. Do they not have a clue how bad that looks and how it annoys the very people they are trying to entice to watch their news broadcast?



That doesn't bother me as much as the gray pillar bars on a 4x3 picture. They need to go back to black ones, the gray is to annoying. We stopped watching Channel 35 news, because of it, and have gone to channel 9 or their channel 27 broadcast, as they are full screen 16x9, with only pillar bars on some news stories. What looks really bad is when they are showing a 4x3 screen that has horizontal bars that are black, and they add they add gray pillar bars. Looks so bad it is channel changing time.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That doesn't bother me as much as the gray pillar bars on a 4x3 picture. They need to go back to black ones, the gray is too annoying. We stopped watching Channel 35 news, because of it, and have gone to channel 9 or their channel 27 broadcast, as they are full screen 16x9, with only pillar bars on some news stories. What looks really bad is when they are showing a 4x3 screen that has horizontal bars that are black, and they add they add gray pillar bars. Looks so bad it is channel changing time.



I totally agree. The combination of black and grey bars is almost unwatchable. I usually stretch the picture to eliminate the bars, but then I've got a blurry mess. And on a 70" TV, it's a BIG blurry mess.










I realize BHN doesn't care if we switch channels, but hopefully the providers (like SciFi) who are losing viewers will see these complaints and put some pressure on BHN to change. Even better, put pressure on BHN to pick up the HD versions of these channels.


----------



## barrygordon

Posting messages in the forum about poor station practices is interesting but not the best approach. A phone call to the station manager or a lietter to him almost always results in some pain to somebody down the line.


I actually get a local network affiliate to agree to a satellite waiver (When I had DTV) to allow me to get the network feed since their signal at my location was so poor! I dealt with the GM and station engineer and got results.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posting messages in the forum about poor station practices is interesting but not the best approach. A phone call to the station manager or a lietter to him almost always results in some pain to somebody down the line.



I agree, and have already done that. Like the old saying, the wheel that squeaks gets the grease.


----------



## HBKat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FunkyELF* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got another Scientific Atlanta box from the BHN guy who came to the house.
> 
> 
> This guy was a complete moron. I told him I am definitely having signal problem. He looked at my cable box's setup and said that the problem was that I had every output format selected and I only needed 1080i.
> 
> 
> I asked him why the hell I would want to take, for example, Fox's 720p progressive signal and interlace it within the cable box only to have it deinterlaced on the TV? I realized very quickly that I was talking way over his head. I tried to drop it and told myself that I'll just enable those once he leaves anyway.



Elf,

You may think that I am a moron, but I also prefer to use only 1080i like the cable guy was suggesting. My TV isn't very graceful when it changes scan rates between 720p, 480i, and 1080i. Lots of flickering and screen rolls when the TV re-syncs while channel surfing. To prevent all that, I prefer to have the cable box upconvert everything to 1080i (including 720p which could be argued is a downconvert). If there is even a slight difference in quality, I can't tell, especially when sitting on the couch 15 feet away.


My point is, give the guy a break. He's just doing his job and trying to help. If in his experience setting the box to 1080i gives better overall results to the average non-power-user, I can't fault him for making that recommendation. If you prefer a different configuration, then great.


The same can be said about HDMI versus Component video, or Monster cables versus cheap monoprice cables. Some would argue that HDMI has better picture quality, which is technically accurate, but I hear more complaints about black screens, slow channel changing speed, copy protection, and other compatibility problems with HDMI cables that the extra 2% increase in picture quality isn't worth all that frustration with HDMI. Just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## iceturkee

speaking of cables, i'm sure those of you who use monster cable are quite happy. i would use monster cable myself but i'm on a fixed government income. i have found monoprice cables to be very good in quality and definitely affordable for my monthly pension.


----------



## Barry928

My experience with hdmi cables has been no difference at all with lengths under 3 meters so save the money. Over 4 meters all bets are off when feeding 1080p. I have had some expensive cables fail and some cheap cables work great so don't choose your digital cables based on price or brand name. The biggest factors for hdmi is the quality of the hdmi transmitter in the source, timing of the signals on all 11 pins to arrive together at the destination, good termination, copper diameter, and shielding against interference in that order.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posting messages in the forum about poor station practices is interesting but not the best approach. A phone call to the station manager or a lietter to him almost always results in some pain to somebody down the line.
> 
> 
> I actually get a local network affiliate to agree to a satellite waiver (When I had DTV) to allow me to get the network feed since their signal at my location was so poor! I dealt with the GM and station engineer and got results.



Is it poor station practice or poor BHN practice? Since BHN (and SA) forces the grey bars upon us I tend to think it's the latter.


----------



## heyitsme

Question for you guys, who controls what programs are available on the various ONDemand channels that BH has? I've noticed that for some channels and shows they are available in order one episode at a time with a new episode being made available every couple weeks. I'll start watching them every other week, looking for the next episode, get hooked, and then they decide to stop releasing new episodes (even though I know more episodes exist (the show is not new).


Does BHN control whats on those channels or do the broadcasters of the channels decide?


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posting messages in the forum about poor station practices is interesting but not the best approach. A phone call to the station manager or a lietter to him almost always results in some pain to somebody down the line.
> 
> 
> I actually get a local network affiliate to agree to a satellite waiver (When I had DTV) to allow me to get the network feed since their signal at my location was so poor! I dealt with the GM and station engineer and got results.



You can send a message to the WKMG General Manager here: http://www.local6.com/contact/index.html 


I told him I would not even consider watching their news until they stop putting those SD banners over the HD shows.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for the link. I sent a message to the general manager complaining about the drop in network programming picture quality during the local news promos. I also complained about the new LATV sub channel taking bit rate away from the primary HD channel and causing more compression artifacts.


----------



## Spriteman

about to add another HD TV to the household -- which non-DVR STB is BHN currently using for HD? and what digital video connector does it support (HDMI or DVI)? I used to have the Pace box, but I remember a while back that BHN was phasing those out.


----------



## Barry928

I noticed this weekend the HD PPV movie channel 1123 is finally starting to populate with decent films.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> about to add another HD TV to the household -- which non-DVR STB is BHN currently using for HD? and what digital video connector does it support (HDMI or DVI)? I used to have the Pace box, but I remember a while back that BHN was phasing those out.



Request the SA3250HD which is a DVI connection.


----------



## Spriteman

thanks Barry. on another subject, I have one of the HDTV's that doesn't talk nice with the current software version used on the 8300HD regarding EDID. my 720p sammy dlp is forced to receive all digital signals from the 8300 at 1080i -- thus a duel conversion for all original 720p content.


is the DVI Doctor product from monoprice a solution to my EDID problem? I'm willing to part with $55 in order to get HD (as it was intended) on my $3k tv.


http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## Barry928

I am not sure that the DVI doctor will work for you. It's primary purpose is to read your displays EDID file and hold that information. Your problem is the 8300 is either misreading your EDID file or the file was incorrectly written to start with. You would be better served with an EDID regenerator like a scaler or the yet to be released alchemy2 product but both cost a lot more money. Do you have an AV receiver you could loop the DVI/HDMI cable through as a test?


----------



## Impala1ss

I've been away a lot. When is/was the new software for the new program guide supposed to be out. I thought it was supposed to be here already. Don S.


----------



## Barry928

The new software is called MDN (mystro digital navigator). It has been released in two TWC markets with a resounding flop since it was still beta testing and they released it on the public. BHN is watching the situation in the test markets very closely and will delay our transition until the software is much more mature.


----------



## MisterJ

Just FYI, INHD (channel 1300) is no longer INHD, but changed their name to MOJO.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> I am not sure that the DVI doctor will work for you. It's primary purpose is to read your displays EDID file and hold that information. Your problem is the 8300 is either misreading your EDID file or the file was incorrectly written to start with. You would be better served with an EDID regenerator like a scaler or the yet to be released alchemy2 product but both cost a lot more money. Do you have an AV receiver you could loop the DVI/HDMI cable through as a test?



I just have an audio receiver -- it doesn't have any video connectivity. the EDID file on the sammy is definitely not written incorrectly. the 8300HD was reading it fine until the software update that took place sometime last fall (maybe around November?). I had no problem selecting output formats until then. How about the MDN software mentioned above? is it possible this upgrade will correct the EDID issue?


----------



## Barry928

Actually what happened last year was the EDID reader was switched on for the first time. Can you hook up component for the 720p channels?


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new software is called MDN (mystro digital navigator). It has been released in two TWC markets with a resounding flop since it was still beta testing and they released it on the public. BHN is watching the situation in the test markets very closely and will delay our transition until the software is much more mature.



Do you know if the MDN software has support for external SATA drives?


----------



## Barry928

No one has reported external SATA drives working on MDN but the software is still young. I would expect the next change in the BHN system to be the changeover to SDV which will free up some bandwidth to make room for more HD channels. Lots of changes happening in cable this year.


Aptiv was recently sold to Gemstar for $16M.

Unbundling of the cable security mandate coming into effect on July 1.

CE manufacturers roll out privately owned cable boxes at the end of the year as OCAP gains traction.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That may be true. I have yet to read about anyone detecting 5.1 audio from the 8300HD hdmi output. I like optical audio for cable because it breaks the path for a potential ground loop from the coax.



Haven't checked in here in a while so this is kind of late. I've been using HDMI exclusively for at least six months. The bitrate and number of audio channels varies depending upon the channel but everything out of the box is DD2.0 or DD5.1 as far as I can tell. I'm not sure if it is possible to switch to PCM unless you select two channel in the 8300 digital audio setup, but I haven't tried mine stays set to HDMI.


----------



## Barry928

Cool, thanks for the confirmation that 5.1 audio is possible over hdmi with the 8300.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Actually what happened last year was the EDID reader was switched on for the first time. Can you hook up component for the 720p channels?



Yes, I can hook up component, but ..... I was sort of hoping for a somewhat easier, preferably all digital solution. I don't know about others, but an all digital path on my 3.5 year old 50" sammy dlp produces a noticeably better video experience than going analog -- it also has the side benefit of helping to reduce lip-sync issues. I had no problems with EDID files when I had the Pace box using DVI prior to switching it for the 8300HD DVR.


why was the EDID reader "switched" -on- anyway? it seems this just causes more problems (on the consumer end) than it's worth.


----------



## Barry928

I agree about the EDID problems. I understand why they needed to do it for the people who would activate an unsupported scan rate and then be stuck with no picture. As soon as they turned it on our phone rang off the hook with problems. One customer had a plasma with an EDID file indicating no HD at all so they dropped to 480p. I asked BHN to at least give us a switch to disable the "feature". If you have one of those extended warranties call them up and request a more recent EDID file as a field service update.


----------



## PrestonD

With this low pressure weather system off our coast. my signal strength has dropped about 20 points for the digital broadcasts, has anyone else experienced strange OTA signal loss in the past day or so? What use to be in the 90's is now in the 70's.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PrestonD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With this low pressure weather system off our coast. my signal strength has dropped about 20 points for the digital broadcasts, has anyone else experienced strange OTA signal loss in the past day or so? What use to be in the 90's is now in the 70's.



From the Suntree area, I am getting my normal signal of upper 90's and better for all Orlando digital stations OTA, using the built in tuner in my TV.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> I agree about the EDID problems. I understand why they needed to do it for the people who would activate an unsupported scan rate and then be stuck with no picture. As soon as they turned it on our phone rang off the hook with problems. One customer had a plasma with an EDID file indicating no HD at all so they dropped to 480p. I asked BHN to at least give us a switch to disable the "feature". If you have one of those extended warranties call them up and request a more recent EDID file as a field service update.



By "switch", I assume you mean something in the passport s/w that will allow someone who knows what they're doing to disable the EDID "read" feature? What's your gut feeling on whether this "switch" will be implemented? Is there someone at BHN I can contact to voice my displeasure regarding the current setup?


----------



## Barry928

BHN does not even write the software and now that aptiv knows BHN is leaving they will not be open to suggestions. Is anyone elso noticing that the guide and the list both time out in about 10 seconds.


----------



## property33

 http://www.tbo.com/news/money/MGBMF88VJ1F.html 


Man, competition brings all SORTS of things........


----------



## Impala1ss

The videos are not too good yet; hopefully later. Would have been nice for Brighthouse/Roadrunner to noitify us of the feature though.


----------



## iceturkee

wait and see if the governor signs this cable bill. if he does.....verizon and at&t will be showing up all over the place to start service!


----------



## Impala1ss

Is VIOS included in one of these? I've heard it is great. All fiber optic to the inside of your house. I've seen it going in around Tampa.


----------



## iceturkee

if you mean fios, i believe it is.


----------



## Impala1ss

Thanks.


----------



## El Piso

Hey, I searched the entire thread and unless I overlooked something, I did not see an answer to this question:


Does BHN transmit using an 8VSB signal? I ask because I have a Digital Stream 3150+ receiver that I'd like to connect to my PC monitor and then use to receive cable in my bedroom, but I cannot seem to get a clear answer on this. Anyone know if this is possible/what they transmit?


----------



## Barry928

BHN receives 8VSB from the broadcasters and extracts the audio and video payload. The audio and video is then wrapped in a QAM 256 jacket and encrypted. The reason for this is to save bandwidth because passing through 8VSB requires 6mhz per channel which is double the QAM256 method.


----------



## El Piso

Bah! So basically, it isn't going to happen with my tuner box. Ok, next question:


Does anyone know if the MyHD MDP-130 PC tuner/capture card will receive BHN channels over Channel 181? Basically, I'm wanting to get the full functionality of a digital receiver without paying a ridiculous $10/month charge. If I'm going to pay $120+ for a year or more's worth of rental, I should have something to show for it (ie. the equipment I paid for).


----------



## Barry928

Your just a little too early for the security unbundling requirement coming into effect July 1. Later this year you should be able to construct or buy a HTPC or stb to do what you want.


----------



## El Piso

I currently own a ATI TV Wonder 650 HD card. If I understand you correctly, come July 1st I should be able to either software/firmware upgrade this card (if an upgrade is provided by the manufacturer) or purchase a new card that will be able to receive all of the digital channels I pay for each month. Is this correct?


I apologize for being uninformed... I'm new to the cable TV market and I used to just receive OTA HD broadcasts.










UPDATE: Ok, from what I'm reading it just means that there's a potential that I *might* be able to purchase a card at some unknown point in the future. Doesn't really help my TV viewing right now and it may not affect it for a very long time... Does anyone have a MDP-130 card and Bright House cable or know if BHN uses clear QAM for any of their channels?


----------



## Barry928

Even if BHN did offer QAM channels in the clear when they switch over to SDV those QAM assignments will be changing dynamically per node so you will need a device that is in communication with the BHN infrastructure. I am not able to predict which companies will offer what updates to enable DRM capabilities to work with open cable standards.


----------



## mjw930

I had something happen that was rather interesting over the weekend. I purchased a new LCD TV with a built in HDTV tuner as well as clear QAM capabilities. I let it learn the BHN cable connection and discovered 40+ digital channels. All of the local stations digital feeds were available and were tuning properly up until Tuesday evening. At that point 2.1, 6.1, 9.1 as well as a host of others are no longer available. I did a channel re-learn and they came back.


It would appear the BHN is transmitting clear QAM but they have been playing with the signals.


----------



## rolltide1017

This has been bothering me all season but, during every episode of 24 I see these flashes of what appear to be green dots all over the screen. It happens every few minutes and only on 24. None of the other shows I watch from any other network have this problem. Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## mikeconcepts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjw930* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had something happen that was rather interesting over the weekend. I purchased a new LCD TV with a built in HDTV tuner as well as clear QAM capabilities. I let it learn the BHN cable connection and discovered 40+ digital channels. All of the local stations digital feeds were available and were tuning properly up until Tuesday evening. At that point 2.1, 6.1, 9.1 as well as a host of others are no longer available. I did a channel re-learn and they came back.
> 
> 
> It would appear the BHN is transmitting clear QAM but they have been playing with the signals.



I'm glad I read your post! I bought a Sony Bravia 40V2500 three weeks ago and although I have BHN, I don't have a STB. So I bought a Philips MANT940 antenna and am pleased with the results. Three weeks ago when I learned the digital channels that were being sent while connected to my BHN cable, all the channels were 480i. As a result of your post, I did another channel scan and was surprised that now channels 2.1, 6.1 and 9.1 (others as well) show up as 1080i, 720P and many others as 480i (39 channels total). Those local channels were only 408i three weeks ago, so I assume BHN changed something. I would like confirmation of this. The sole reason I bought the antenna was so I could get my local channels in HD rather than SD which was all I was getting three weeks ago. Can anyone confirm there has been a change by BHN? Any comments on the subject at all?


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This has been bothering me all season but, during every episode of 24 I see these flashes of what appear to be green dots all over the screen. It happens every few minutes and only on 24. None of the other shows I watch from any other network have this problem. Does anyone else notice this?



I don't know what program I see them on but I have seen a geometric pattern of white dots several different times. (I do watch 24). They are arranged in symetrical rows and columns and take up most of the picture. They flash on and quickly disappear at least once a minute.


----------



## rolltide1017

Impala1ss, that is exactly what I see but only during 24. 24 is also the only FOX show I watch so, it could be a FOX thing as well. I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing it.


----------



## Adios

I have seen the same thing on 24 as well though mine are white dots. That's the only show on FOX that I record regularly.


I do not observe them but a few times during the show in a gird pattern evenly spaced out.


----------



## Barry928

Please pause the show on the grid pattern and snap a picture. Send the picture to WOFL engineering.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeconcepts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm glad I read your post! I bought a Sony Bravia 40V2500 three weeks ago and although I have BHN, I don't have a STB. So I bought a Philips MANT940 antenna and am pleased with the results. Three weeks ago when I learned the digital channels that were being sent while connected to my BHN cable, all the channels were 480i. As a result of your post, I did another channel scan and was surprised that now channels 2.1, 6.1 and 9.1 (others as well) show up as 1080i, 720P and many others as 480i (39 channels total). Those local channels were only 408i three weeks ago, so I assume BHN changed something. I would like confirmation of this. The sole reason I bought the antenna was so I could get my local channels in HD rather than SD which was all I was getting three weeks ago. Can anyone confirm there has been a change by BHN? Any comments on the subject at all?



I can't confirm any change by BHN, but I was pleasantly surprised also. I re-scanned my channels and found the same result. I too had bought a OTA antenna (simple Silver Sensor - worked great actually) for the HD channels, but now I don't have to switch between cable and antenna. Sweet!


----------



## Impala1ss

Watched 24 last night and NO white dots.


----------



## Suzook

I know this is sort of off topic but do we have any new hardware coming from BHN. I also wonder if they are ever going to shrink the DVR. Seems like it should be half the siize given how small harddrives can be with larger capacity


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyboy42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QUESTION ABOUT HDMI AUDIO - I HAVE THE SA8300HD DVR BOX - IT HAS A HDMI OUTPUT WHICH IS CONNECTED TO MY PANASONIC 42in PLASMA (60u). Now, my tv has a OPTICAL AUDIO OUTPUT which I assume is meant to be connected to an AV Reciver. So after plugging my HDMI cable from box to tv and plugging a optical audio cable from tv to av receiver, i expected a 5.1 digital signal. BUT I DID NOT GET ONE - it actually passed PCM signal which was very dissapointing. What is the reason for this??? Isnt the point of HDMI to simplfy setup and have everything consolidated?
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience the same issue of thier tv audio out not carrying 5.1 signal from HDMI input? thanks



I connect the optical audio OUT cable from the cable box to the optical audio IN on my receiver in order to decode the 5.1 signal and pump up the volume to my surround sound speakers; the result is superb. I have never used the TV's speakers at all.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I connect the optical audio OUT cable from the cable box to the optical audio IN on my receiver in order to decode the 5.1 signal and pump up the volume to my surround sound speakers; the result is superb. I have never used the TV's speakers at all.



I also use optical audio out from the DVR to my amp's optical in. My question is if the DVR is set to HDMI audio (it is) am i getting true 5.1 surround sound or is my amp faking it for me? My amp has a problem with the Dolby Digital setting on the DVR it will play for a while and then shuts itself down. It is a known problem with my amp and Logitech the manufacturer offered to replace it with a different model but I need the wireless rear speakers this model provides. It sounds good set to HDMI audio but I wonder if I am getting true surround sound. It does sound a little different set to Dolby Digital and it takes a higher volume setting to get the same amount of sound.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also use optical audio out from the DVR to my amp's optical in. My question is if the DVR is set to HDMI audio (it is) am i getting true 5.1 surround sound or is my amp faking it for me? My amp has a problem with the Dolby Digital setting on the DVR it will play for a while and then shuts itself down. It is a known problem with my amp and Logitech the manufacturer offered to replace it with a different model but I need the wireless rear speakers this model provides. It sounds good set to HDMI audio but I wonder if I am getting true surround sound. It does sound a little different set to Dolby Digital and it takes a higher volume setting to get the same amount of sound.



The TV will indicate to the 8300 (via the HDMI interface) which audio format it supports. The 8300 can only out put one format at a time, so whatever the TV accepts on HDMI is what the 8300 will also output over the optical link. It's common for the TV to only support stereo, and not true 5.1. Given that you need a little more volume for DD, it sounds like your TV is not 5.1.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also use optical audio out from the DVR to my amp's optical in. My question is if the DVR is set to HDMI audio (it is) am i getting true 5.1 surround sound or is my amp faking it for me? My amp has a problem with the Dolby Digital setting on the DVR it will play for a while and then shuts itself down. It is a known problem with my amp and Logitech the manufacturer offered to replace it with a different model but I need the wireless rear speakers this model provides. It sounds good set to HDMI audio but I wonder if I am getting true surround sound. It does sound a little different set to Dolby Digital and it takes a higher volume setting to get the same amount of sound.



FWIW: On my SA8300HD DVR, when I playback an HD sports event that originated in 5.1 Dobly Digital, my Sony receiver indicates it is receiving and decoding a 5.1 Dolby Digital audio signal, which fills and enlivens the room superbly. Therefore, I surmise the DVR has recorded the sports event in 5.1. An admittedly unsophisticated explanation, but it works for me.


----------



## Suzook

quick question, DVR seems to be having issues. When I select 1080i or 720p it takes the setting. When I turn it off and turn it back on 720i is the only option. help?


----------



## Barry928

Try turning off all of the resolutions and hit accept. This resets the EDID file read.


----------



## iceturkee

has anybody heard whether bhn is going to stop charging extra for both espn and espn2 hd ? evidently, time warner is removing those 2 channels from the hd pak.


----------



## essgt1

From my understanging there are some Bhn techs that are testing out new digital boxs made by samsung


----------



## Barry928

That is true. It is the Samsung SMT-H3050 HD box which is a non-DVR currently in beta test.


----------



## rich21

D* is adding a bunch of HD channels come fall and have signed up for a bunch more. BHN had better get their act together. Here's a list they agreements for...


A&E, National Geographic, Bravo, NFL Network, Cartoon Network, SciFi Channel

CNN , Speed, Food Network, TBS, Big Ten Network, The History Channel, HGTV

The Weather Channel, MTV, USA Network, Disney Channel, Versus HD

Toon Disney, TLC, ABC Family, Animal Planet, ESPNNEWS HD, The Science Channel,

Starz E/W feeds, Discovery Channel, Starz Edge, The Tennis Channel, Starz Comedy

Showtime West, Starz Kids & Family, The Movie Channel, CNBC , & Chiller

http://www.widescreenreview.com/news...l.php?id=13395


----------



## mschiff

I picked up an Olevia 237V 37" HD LCD TV on sale at Office Depot yesterday for my bedroom, and connected it directly to the cable, and its digital tuner picked up all the primary channels, and all the local HD channels as well with no cable box! It was a fantastic deal, and I couldn't be more pleased. The local channels come in on their "off air" number plus an extension (i.e. CBS HD is channel 6 - 1).


I will be swapping out my cable box for an HD DVR (already have one in the LR and love it), but in the meantime this works great.


-- Martin


----------



## iceturkee

hmmmm, no cable card......just hooked the cable directly to the tuner? i'm trying to picture this...so pardon me if this sounds silly. you took the cable straight from the wall outlet and went to the antenna hook-up on the tv?


----------



## Eric Busch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmmm, no cable card......just hooked the cable directly to the tuner? i'm trying to picture this...so pardon me if this sounds silly. you took the cable straight from the wall outlet and went to the antenna hook-up on the tv?



As long as the set has a built-in QAM tuner and the channels are broadcast in the clear, as Brighthose now seems to be doing, it's just that simple.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmmm, no cable card......just hooked the cable directly to the tuner? i'm trying to picture this...so pardon me if this sounds silly. you took the cable straight from the wall outlet and went to the antenna hook-up on the tv?



I tried it too. My TV has two coaxial jacks in the back. One for an OTA antenna and the other for a straight cable hook up. Everything that BHN carries for HD locals shows up as a ".1" or ".2" of the over the air number.


Will come in handy when I tape two things and want to watch a third.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric Busch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as the set has a built-in QAM tuner and the channels are broadcast in the clear, as Brighthouse now seems to be doing, it's just that simple.



Hmm, seeing these posts caused me to check the specs on my TV. Apparently my Sony XBR2 supports QAM on the cable input. But I seem to be only getting standard SD channels. I don't see any .1 or .2 channels. Maybe I need to rescan. At what channel numbers will I find these HD channels? For example, is WESH HD at 2.1 or 1020. I don't believe I see it at either.


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmmm, no cable card......just hooked the cable directly to the tuner? i'm trying to picture this...so pardon me if this sounds silly. you took the cable straight from the wall outlet and went to the antenna hook-up on the tv?



Yes, straight from the wall into the TV. Only got channels below 100 though.


Apparently, I'm going to have to get a splitter though to keep it connencted that way. I picked up an HD DVR yesterday, and the cable out from it is not just a pass-through. I get nothing when I tune channels. Not too motivated though as the signal from the box looks great.


-- Martin


----------



## mschiff

Happyfunboater,


Check and see if there is a setup option that enables the QAM tuner (on my set it said digital tuner or something like that). Then rescan the channels.


-- Martin


----------



## Gator1




rich21 said:


> D* is adding a bunch of HD channels come fall and have signed up for a bunch more. BHN had better get their act together. Here's a list they agreements for...
> 
> 
> A&E, National Geographic, Bravo, NFL Network, Cartoon Network, SciFi Channel
> 
> CNN , Speed, Food Network, TBS, Big Ten Network, The History Channel, HGTV
> 
> The Weather Channel, MTV, USA Network, Disney Channel, Versus HD
> 
> Toon Disney, TLC, ABC Family, Animal Planet, ESPNNEWS HD, The Science Channel,
> 
> Starz E/W feeds, Discovery Channel, Starz Edge, The Tennis Channel, Starz Comedy
> 
> Showtime West, Starz Kids & Family, The Movie Channel, CNBC , & Chiller
> 
> 
> The rumored start date is Sept. If this does happen, I think you will see many of us leaving BHN for Directv. Since BHN has added only one or two HD channels in the last several years, I don't see them adding 50+ to keep up with Directv.


----------



## Suzook

if this truly happens and the compression isnt awful, I will also be headed to D.


----------



## rich21

I think D* can only do this with MPEG -4 , so is they don't downrez/over compress they will be worth consideration. Also it'll be nice to get the all the football games, now that most all games will be HD in the fall.


----------



## defacto2

I searched over at the 8300HD thread and cant find anyone in the local area that made good on an expansion. BHN "tech support" (using the term lightly) says that the port is not hot, is there anyone here that was successful. If so, what equipment did you use? thanx


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *defacto2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I searched over at the 8300HD thread and cant find anyone in the local area that made good on an expansion. BHN "tech support" (using the term lightly) says that the port is not hot, is there anyone here that was successful. If so, what equipment did you use? thanx



Browse earlier in this thread. I purchased a 500Gb drive and case as mentioned here, and it works great with my 8300HD DVR. Only thing is you lose the ability to pause/ff/rewind live TV (unless you press the record button first).


-- Martin


----------



## Barry928

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6449034.html


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D* is adding a bunch of HD channels come fall and have signed up for a bunch more. BHN had better get their act together. Here's a list they agreements for...
> 
> 
> A&E, National Geographic, Bravo, NFL Network, Cartoon Network, SciFi Channel
> 
> CNN , Speed, Food Network, TBS, Big Ten Network, The History Channel, HGTV
> 
> The Weather Channel, MTV, USA Network, Disney Channel, Versus HD
> 
> Toon Disney, TLC, ABC Family, Animal Planet, ESPNNEWS HD, The Science Channel,
> 
> Starz E/W feeds, Discovery Channel, Starz Edge, The Tennis Channel, Starz Comedy
> 
> Showtime West, Starz Kids & Family, The Movie Channel, CNBC , & Chiller
> 
> http://www.widescreenreview.com/news...l.php?id=13395



Wowsers. I would have switched to D* two years ago if not for Barry's insistence about compression and what has been coined HD Lite. I'm nervous about PQ loss. However, a presumably cheaper price and that many HD channels may make it tempting. I have a HD antenna for local channels already.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6449034.html



So HD on Demand versus dozens of static HD channels? Not sure I like that as much as an alternative because it's a lot more work and clicking to find something to watch. For new movie releases, sure, but I want the HD versions of non premium channels.


----------



## barrygordon

It is very nice that TWC is claiming large HD bandwidth vis SDV. Personally I don't care what TWC says. This thread is entitled "Orlando FL, BHN". What is BHN's position and what are they doing regarding SDV?


----------



## Barry928

My understanding is BHN will move to SDV this year. What is not known is how fast programming agreements can be put in place for additional HD channels. I would be surprised if BHN let customers leave in mass for lack of new HD.


----------



## rolltide1017

What does SDV really mean, does it mean that will will end up paying for every show we want to watch like other "on demand" channels? That is why the words "on demand" do not interest me at all, in fact, they turn me off. I tried some so the free stuff on BHN HD on demand channel and was not impressed with the PQ either but, overall, I'm just not one that is into "on demand" channels. Please BHN, just match DirecTV and add full HD channels. I vowed to never go back to DTV but, if they add all those HD channels it will be very tempting (and if they ever provide HD locals it will be really tempting). TW and BHN really need to step it up if DTV succeeds with all these channels or they may start loosing more customers. I'm going to need SciFi HD before _Battlestar Galactica_ comes back for its final season.


----------



## Barry928

Switched digital has nothing to do with on demand channels. It is simply a technique to save bandwidth and add more channels without reducing quality.


----------



## barrygordon

Switched Digital, Not how but what.


In current cable transmission practice each channel to be transmitted is given a chunk of bandwidth. It does not matter if that chennel is broadcasting or off the air for the night. It does not matter if 0,1,2,... people are watching. That channel owns that bandwidth, that chunk of the available frequency spectrum on the cable.


Now imagine a scenario where by some magic method the cable head end could tell if anybody was watching a given channel (lets assume for now that if it is off the air then nobody is watching it, but telling if it is off the air is actually easier). Now imagine the same cable bandwidth as before but each usable chunk (the space for one channel) was an available seat, and can be empty, nobody using it, or full carrying a channel.


Now imagine that magic device that can tell if a channel is being watched. If it is being watched by anyone, then it is given one of the seats. If it is not being watched, then from a viewers perspective it can be off the air so in effect it does not get a seat on the cable. Statistically at any one time there will be a lot of empty seats (channels not being watched). With all those empty seats we can accommodate (overbook) the cable having more channels than could all fit on the cable at the same time.


Too make the statistics better lets move the magic device from the Starting point of all cable transmission (the head end) and put several of them around, one at each "neigborhood", just watching what that neighboprhood is watching in effect. The statistics get much better.


In summary each of the magic devices gets all of the channels, decides what the neighborhood it is watching/servicing needs and only gives space to those channels being watched. It does this instantaeously in real time as the situation changes.


Ain't magic great.


As Einstien said; Magic is something that we can not explain by our science. So to paraphrase "It's all magic to me"


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to need SciFi HD before _Battlestar Galactica_ comes back for its final season.




Right there with ya.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is BHN will move to SDV this year. What is not known is how fast programming agreements can be put in place for additional HD channels. I would be surprised if BHN let customers leave in mass for lack of new HD.




I thought the problem of adding new HD channels was not capacity but BHN lawyers not agreeing on the newtork price?


----------



## Impala1ss

I'm with a lot of you. If there is a substantial increase in HD channels on a satellite system, I'm gone, unless there is a promise of many additional channels on Brighthouse. I'm over the WOW factor and want better programming with a very good picture. I guess I could stand a little compression on satellite.


----------



## Maya68

Instead BH gives us Jewelry TV!!! huh???









http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/s...tml?from_rss=1


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm with a lot of you. If there is a substantial increase in HD channels on a satellite system, I'm gone, unless there is a promise of many additional channels on Brighthouse. I'm over the WOW factor and want better programming with a very good picture. I guess I could stand a little compression on satellite.



I don't care what the sat people tell you -- even with a well aimed dish I was getting numerous outages during the summer months. Every time dark clouds rolled in -- as they do all summer in FL -- we would lose signal.


I'd rather have some HD than sit there watching "Acquiring Signal" for half an hour.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the problem of adding new HD channels was not capacity but BHN lawyers not agreeing on the network price?



We got the expensive ESPN channels out of the way and now with additional capacity I don't know what is holding up the show. I'll ask.


----------



## jabristor

Depending on how this suit goes HD channels and digital cable for that matter may be mute.

http://www.commsdesign.com/rss/showA...leID=199501611


----------



## Kid Red

That sounds more like a few stb box makes and a few cable companies with settle out and pay off yet another greedy patent holder who waits for a service to be years into existence and used by everyone before seeking damages. Oddly, they don't mention D* as infringing at all.


----------



## twartacus

In summary each of the magic devices gets all of the channels, decides what the neighborhood it is watching/servicing needs and only gives space to those channels being watched. It does this instantaeously in real time as the situation changes.


Ain't magic great.


As Einstien said; Magic is something that we can not explain by our science. So to paraphrase "It's all magic to me"[/quote]


To me it sounds kind of how the internet works... you have "access" to all the websites that are actually on the internet... but they are not all clogging up your pc... only the sites you are on are using up your bandwidth...


----------



## Barry928

The SDV will be great at creating more available bandwidth but for those of you depending on unencrypted QAM viewing or the cable cards this will be a problem. When those channels turn on and off the QAM assignments are handed out dynamically like DHCP so if you have a cable box you will never notice but if you have a cable card or QAM tuning in your display the channel locations will change every time so you will be hunting around for your channel.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SDV will be great at creating more available bandwidth but for those of you depending on unencrypted QAM viewing or the cable cards this will be a problem. When those channels turn on and off the QAM assignments are handed out dynamically like DHCP so if you have a cable box you will never notice but if you have a cable card or QAM tuning in your display the channel locations will change every time so you will be hunting around for your channel.




They had better come up with a better solution than that for CableCard customers. There's plenty off people depending on CableCards for their HD.


----------



## Barry928

I know they are testing 2 way Mcards and OCAP compliant boxes but I would guess the actual number of cable card customers outside of people who read this thread are few.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know they are testing 2 way Mcards and OCAP compliant boxes but I would guess the actual number of cable card customers outside of people who read this thread are few.



That doesn't help the TV users, Tivo 3, and Vista Media Center users out there depending on CableCard.


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *defacto2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I searched over at the 8300HD thread and cant find anyone in the local area that made good on an expansion. BHN "tech support" (using the term lightly) says that the port is not hot, is there anyone here that was successful. If so, what equipment did you use? thanx



I tried it about 2 months ago with a 400GB SATA drive. It took a couple power cycles and I finally had to plug it in hot to get the drive discovered, but it worked. I used an eSATA enclosure and eSATA-eSATA cable. But I didn't like the loss of features and the hard drive I used made things stutter a lot. I also decided that I didn't want to lose a 400GB library if my cable box died, so I gave up on the idea until you don't lose features and I get a faster/better disk.


----------



## jstrauser

Doesn't SDV mean the end of analog cable (i.e. free channels on all other TV's)??? Or can they mix SDV to those sets and require boxes as they do now with digital and still support analog cable too? I thought I had read that the bandwidth of SDV required analog cable to go away.


After trying to go to BHN late last year, I ended up dropping them and going back to D* full-time, because it just worked better. BHN was never (even after Barry's help and high-level contacts - who stopped returning my calls) get me a reliable signal on certain frequency levels, which resulted in digital break-up problems on certain HD channels. I worked with BHN for about a month before giving up on them.


I really wanted BHN to work, but they couldn't solve my signal issues and they lost me as a potential customer. To me the advantages of local news 13, VOD, analog cable for the rest of the house and some more HBO versions didn't outweigh NFL Sunday Ticket and the focus on HD that D* offer given the signal problems from BHN. I'm actually fine with the picture quality of D* and my dish is well pointed so that I only rarely drop signal in only very hard rain.


All that being said, I would go back to BHN if they offer more/better than D* and can get the signal to me cleanly.


----------



## Barry928

I had no idea you never reached a satisfactory outcome with your signal problems. Sorry to hear it did not work out. I tried.


SDV has nothing to do with analog. It is simply taking all of the existing digital service and switching off the digital channels not in use at the node (neighborhood) level to create room for more total channels. I hope they do move a bunch of analog channels up to the digital tier because for every analog channel that moves two HD channels take its place.


----------



## Kid Red

Barry, just a few questions if know the answers-


1) Is BHN absolutely going to HD this year?

2) If you had t compare PQ of D* vs cable, what is the cable is better %? Is the PQ 5% better with cable? 10%?


I'm just so sick of BHN raising their bill every few months. Also, with ATT coming out with their tv services (hopefully here soon) which seem to rock, I am interested in my options.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Is BHN absolutely going to HD this year?



Maybe I am missing something, but doesn't BH already offer HD? I know I have it.


----------



## rich21

It isn't obvious to me that cable card users will be hosed. BHN has to publish the channel mappings to the cable box when the channel mapping changes, I would assume the cable card would be able to interpret this info the say as the cable box and adjust the channel line-ups accordingly. That wouldn't require 2-way communications. I don't know anything about cable cards though.. The people with QAM tuners would be hosed, since they would constantly need to re-scan.


Given they way the BHN operates currently (random box reboots, break-up of the HD channels, especially HBO) I see the potential for the switch to SDV being a real problem while they work the implementation bugs out.


Even with the occasional rain fade I had with D*, BHN reception is worse. This weekend ESPN2-HD isn't watchable, WRDQ-DT is often missing.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, just a few questions if know the answers-
> 
> 
> 1) Is BHN absolutely going to HD this year?
> 
> 2) If you had t compare PQ of D* vs cable, what is the cable is better %? Is the PQ 5% better with cable? 10%?
> 
> 
> I'm just so sick of BHN raising their bill every few months. Also, with ATT coming out with their tv services (hopefully here soon) which seem to rock, I am interested in my options.



My cable bill has not gone up every few months. It goes up once a year in January.


BHN will not let D* run away with all of the HD customers. I called them today and requested my favorite channels in HD. They were very polite on the phone and carefully wrote down all of the channels to pass along to management. I encourage you all to call and let them know what new HD channels are important to you.


Picture quality is a moving target literally. When the on screen action is holding still BHN HD channels look about 25% better then D*. If the action on screen is moving then the BHN HD channels look 75% better than D*. Everyone is currently watching MPEG 2 on both services. D* is running statistical multiplexing to average the bit rate between multiple shared HD channels with data rates running as low as 9mbps. BHN runs full bit rate 19mbps HD channels and also passes the full 1920 x 1080 resolution instead of cropping down to 1280 x 1080 like D*. I can easily see the difference but if you want to do a real test put them side by side. People talk about this but not many go to the trouble and expense to actually have both HD services running and compare. I did this a couple years ago when I still had D* service and added BHN before shutting off D*. Try it.


Florida is close to passing legislation that would take away the local franchise approvals and give it to the state. This would open up the market to more competition from the telcos but the capital expense is huge to lay an entire fiber network from scratch.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It isn't obvious to me that cable card users will be hosed. BHN has to publish the channel mappings to the cable box when the channel mapping changes, I would assume the cable card would be able to interpret this info the say as the cable box and adjust the channel line-ups accordingly. That wouldn't require 2-way communications. I don't know anything about cable cards though.. The people with QAM tuners would be hosed, since they would constantly need to re-scan.
> 
> 
> Given they way the BHN operates currently (random box reboots, break-up of the HD channels, especially HBO) I see the potential for the switch to SDV being a real problem while they work the implementation bugs out.
> 
> 
> Even with the occasional rain fade I had with D*, BHN reception is worse. This weekend ESPN2-HD isn't watchable, WRDQ-DT is often missing.



The cable card does not support IPG so those customers receive guide data from outside of BHN headend over the same coax.


My bad HD channel is WESH HD. That channel breaks up frequently. The big break ups we all experienced on all the HD channels was corrected last December. If you have bad channels then keep calling them to fix the problem. The first level service tech must call to request service repairs outside of your house. Make sure he does!


Hopefully I will be a beta tester soon for the OCAP cable boxes to see what this Samsung box looks like. BHN is fully aware of the trouble in Lincoln and is waiting as long as possible to switch customers over to give the Navigator software time to mature. I don't know what to expect for SDV but I see other cable systems switching over before us so we should be able to read about any problems before they start the conversion here. SDV buys cable time to stay competitive with D* until the bandwidth is fully recovered from analog and room for 150 HD channels opens up. If BHN needs more than 150 HD channels they can complete the fiber path from the node (neighborhood) to your house and compete with FIOS directly.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe I am missing something, but doesn't BH already offer HD? I know I have it.



oops, left off 'ADD' before HD.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My cable bill has not gone up every few months. It goes up once a year in January.
> 
> 
> BHN will not let D* run away with all of the HD customers. I called them today and requested my favorite channels in HD. They were very polite on the phone and carefully wrote down all of the channels to pass along to management. I encourage you all to call and let them know what new HD channels are important to you.
> 
> 
> Picture quality is a moving target literally. When the on screen action is holding still BHN HD channels look about 25% better then D*. If the action on screen is moving then the BHN HD channels look 75% better than D*. Everyone is currently watching MPEG 2 on both services. D* is running statistical multiplexing to average the bit rate between multiple shared HD channels with data rates running as low as 9mbps. BHN runs full bit rate 19mbps HD channels and also passes the full 1920 x 1080 resolution instead of cropping down to 1280 x 1080 like D*. I can easily see the difference but if you want to do a real test put them side by side. People talk about this but not many go to the trouble and expense to actually have both HD services running and compare. I did this a couple years ago when I still had D* service and added BHN before shutting off D*. Try it.
> 
> 
> Florida is close to passing legislation that would take away the local franchise approvals and give it to the state. This would open up the market to more competition from the telcos but the capital expense is huge to lay an entire fiber network from scratch.



25%-75% better PQ? Wow,I had no idea the difference was so dramatic. Yes, yearly, BHN raises their bill, I will not stand for it. I've already cancelled numerous services with them along the way. D* used to cost more, but BHN has increased the rates so much, so often that D* is actually cheaper (for all the services/stbs I have)


So no idea if and how many HD channels they will add this year? I mean if D* adds 10-20 channels this year and BHN gets another A&E (non) HD channel added I will be compelled to switch even with PQ loss.


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had no idea you never reached a satisfactory outcome with your signal problems. Sorry to hear it did not work out. I tried.



Yes, sorry, I really appreciated what you did for me Barry. In the end they kept making one little fix and nothing seemed to fix anything and then the main point of contact at BHN stopped returning my calls. I tried to be polite and grateful at all times, but after a month or so, I just gave up.


Who knows, maybe some day, I'll give BHN another try.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, yearly, BHN raises their bill, I will not stand for it. I've already cancelled numerous services with them along the way. D* used to cost more, but BHN has increased the rates so much, so often that D* is actually cheaper (for all the services/stbs I have)



Hopefully these laws will pass/change and verizon and at&t (and whoever else) will enter the mix as competition is best for Joe Consumer.


I surely do agree that BHN is more expensive than D*, yet I refuse to (1) sign a contract for my cable provider or (2) buy equipment that will be out of date this time next year. I have had 3 new boxes in the past five-six years (new models as things update) and that costs me nothing whereas I am under the impression that you have BUY all your box sets for others.


D* will have to have a drastic change to force me to sign any long term agreement.


Overall I am happy with BHN with the main exception of Fox Sports Net.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D* will have to have a drastic change to force me to sign any long term agreement.
> 
> 
> Overall I am happy with BHN with the main exception of Fox Sports Net.



That is my exact reason from dumping BHN for DirecTV. Plus now with all the new HD coming on line with DirecTv, this fall, now it would take more than BHN adding Fox Sports Florida to bring me back. But who knows, I keep an open mind and you never can tell.


----------



## Kid Red

I never understood that. We are 3 1/2 hours away from Miami and all we get in Florida and Florida State crap. No Hurricanes!? We are closer to Miami than we are Tallahassee!!! sorry, done ranting.


twartacus- Not sure about Direct, but Dish let's you rent the boxes just like BHN. They have a $50 package and 20 or so HD channels. I'm just scared of the PQ drop off. But if BHN increases their rates again, or D* adds another 10-20 HD channels I'm gone. I'd rather watch DVD quality HD on 20+ channels, then really good PQ on 6 HD channels because I can get local HD with my antenna.


Also, I want AT&T U-Verse or FIOS NOW!! Question about FIOS. It's just Fiber-optic from the tap to the TV instead of copper right? Theoretically, could I go and get some fiber-optic cable and run the line myself? Probably need a STB to covert the signal, couldn't you just convert the Fiber-optic to RF right by your TV? Was just wondering out loud, lol.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, I want AT&T U-Verse or FIOS NOW!! Question about FIOS. It's just Fiber-optic from the tap to the TV instead of copper right? Theoretically, could I go and get some fiber-optic cable and run the line myself? Probably need a STB to covert the signal, couldn't you just convert the Fiber-optic to RF right by your TV? Was just wondering out loud, lol.



I did some ISF work in Tampa with FIOS service and they had fiber to the outside of the house where it terminated into a modulator than generated 6 analog channels for the "Kitchen" TV's and converted everything else into digital RF including the cable modem feed. No need to have fiber in the home. I wonder if SDV will allow BHN to open the valve a little wider on the internet connection speed.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Florida is close to passing legislation that would take away the local franchise approvals and give it to the state. This would open up the market to more competition from the telcos but the capital expense is huge to lay an entire fiber network from scratch.



I found the article announcing new statewide franchise regulations.
http://www.multichannel.com/article/...orida+governor


----------



## Kid Red

So you could run fiberoptics from the tap to your house? Personally I mean. Is there really a PQ improvement? I'm asking if I could get some fiberoptic cable, and replace the RF cable to the house myself. Hypothetically of course, curious if that's how simple FIOS is.



barry- Thanks for the link. So that closed city by city regulation is why BHN was ABLE to raise their rates constantly. At the least, I hope this bill puts an end to that. At the most, I hope to have FIOS and U-Verse as options soon.


----------



## MikeO

I heard that these two channels are delivered to BHN in analog, is this correct?


they are two worst picture quality channels on BHN.



Is there anything we can do to get BHN to get these in Digital format ( or better yet HD ) ?



mike


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you could run fiberoptics from the tap to your house? Personally I mean. Is there really a PQ improvement? I'm asking if I could get some fiberoptic cable, and replace the RF cable to the house myself. Hypothetically of course, curious if that's how simple FIOS is.
> 
> 
> 
> barry- Thanks for the link. So that closed city by city regulation is why BHN was ABLE to raise their rates constantly. At the least, I hope this bill puts an end to that. At the most, I hope to have FIOS and U-Verse as options soon.



Running fiber to your interior does not improve your picture. It is all 1s and 0s. Terminating fiber is not simple.


The local city regulations do not control pricing. Increased programming costs is the main reason BHN raises rates every year. ESPN and ESPN2 were very expensive. Competition will help keep costs down but that could be years away for the telcos.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard that these two channels are delivered to BHN in analog, is this correct?
> 
> 
> they are two worst picture quality channels on BHN.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything we can do to get BHN to get these in Digital format ( or better yet HD ) ?
> 
> 
> 
> mike



The networks do not offer these channels as SD digital. I am reading about scifi plans for an HD channel. Call BHN and request the HD channels you want the most. Be sure to mention you saw the ad for all the HD channels coming soon on D*.


----------



## ddeloach

"Florida, Florida State Crap"! How charming.


----------



## Suzook

Fox HD. Ok what is this crap. It looks like it has a split screen. Especially during the news. TNT looked like crap the other night with video noise and color noise. If this continued donwfall of quality continues with BHN I am going to seriously consider D.


----------



## Barry928

I see the line down the center of the screen on WOFL. The left and right half of the screen are not arriving at the same time. Can anyone look at WOFL HD off air and tell me if the line is present. I don't want to contact BHN if the line is caused by the broadcaster upstream of BHN.


----------



## rich21

The problem is happening on 'OFL-DT' OTA as well.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The networks do not offer these channels as SD digital. I am reading about scifi plans for an HD channel. Call BHN and request the HD channels you want the most. Be sure to mention you saw the ad for all the HD channels coming soon on D*.



Directv has indicated both channels will be in HD in the fall. I keep reading that the cable companies will be able to offer in excesss of 100 HD channels with SDV but have hear nothing from BHN.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

If BHN were going down the path of SDV, how would we know? For example, would they be changing out the neighborhood boxes that are on each of our streets? Or is the switching done at more central hubs where we might not notice? Or does the current infrastructure already support SDV and they would just need to "flip a switch" at headquarters? And do they need to switch out our SA8300HD boxes?


I'm trying to get an idea of how extensive these changes are, and how quickly they can be made. I've read about some cable companies that claim they can support more HD channels by the end of the year using SDV. So if BHN decides to go down this path, could it be accomplished in just a few months, or would it realistically take years? Does the fact that nothing "seems" to be happening mean that we're not getting more HD channels this year? I suppose they could always give us more HD at a flick of a switch by just eliminating some analog channels, but I'm not sure they're willing to do that.


I'm trying to figure out what the best case plan is for BHN. If we're not seeing more channels until 2009 then maybe it's time for a temporary switch to DirectTV or EchoStar to see if the quality is tolerable.


----------



## Gator1




HappyFunBoater said:


> If BHN were going down the path of SDV, how would we know? For example, would they be changing out the neighborhood boxes that are on each of our streets? Or is the switching done at more central hubs where we might not notice? Or does the current infrastructure already support SDV and they would just need to "flip a switch" at headquarters? And do they need to switch out our SA8300HD boxes?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of how extensive these changes are, and how quickly they can be made.
> 
> 
> Maybe Barry can shed some light on the technical aspects of SDV. Most of the cable systems indicated they will have SDV by the end of the year. Directv expects to launch a large number of HD channels in Sept so if BHN expects to be competitive, I would think they would need to do something by then.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe Barry can shed some light on the technical aspects of SDV. Most of the cable systems indicated they will have SDV by the end of the year. Directv expects to launch a large number of HD channels in Sept so if BHN expects to be competitive, I would think they would need to do something by then.



Yeah, I keep reading about all these different cable systems having SDV by the end of the year. If they've been working on this for years and BHN hasn't even started yet, then we're in a little bit of trouble. But, heck, to give BHN the benefit of the doubt, maybe they've been working hard behind the scenes and we're just days away from it happening. Kind of doubt it though.


----------



## rich21

Cablevision sez they can support 500 HD channels and they are adding the 15 VOOM channels.


While investigating my ESPNHD2 problems (turned out to be squirrels nibbling on the coax), I noticed that ESPNHD2 is up at 750MHz while all the other HD channels are in the 550 MHz range. So what is in all the empty space between ?? That's about 30 HD channels worth of space.


----------



## J.T.

Hmmm - looks to me like BH just added a bunch of MOD channels in the sub-100 range (in addition to the $1.99 ones they added recently). I guess that shows us that HD delivery is not a priority for them...


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cablevision sez they can support 500 HD channels and they are adding the 15 VOOM channels.
> 
> 
> While investigating my ESPNHD2 problems (turned out to be squirrels nibbling on the coax), I noticed that ESPNHD2 is up at 750MHz while all the other HD channels are in the 550 MHz range. So what is in all the empty space between ?? That's about 30 HD channels worth of space.



That's pretty funny. Those pesky squirrels.


I don't have inside info from BHN but in general SDV is added to the upper frequencies so reserving that space makes sense. The first thing a cable company does is watch the whole system for a few months to identify the 50 or so least watched channels. Then move those channels to SDV status so they are not streamed across the local node (neighborhood) unless a set top box requests the channel. I for one am glad other cable systems have been doing the testing for years so BHN can just plug it in and go. If I get a time table from BHN regarding SDV status I will let you all know. Right now they are focusing on hitting the July 1 deadline to unbundle security and allow privately owned equipment full functionality.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm - looks to me like BH just added a bunch of MOD channels in the sub-100 range (in addition to the $1.99 ones they added recently). I guess that shows us that HD delivery is not a priority for them...



It appears that they are moving them from 338-350 to 75-86


338 - film previews (simulcast on channels 49 and 99 as well on digital cable)

339 is MOD (simulcast on channels 123 and 350)

340-349 are individual new release MOD titles

1123 - HD MOD


it appears now that the MOD channels are


75 - film previews (continue to simulcast on 49 and 99)

76 - MOD (continue to simulcast on 123 and 350 most likely)

77-86 - individual new release MOD titles

87-90 - classic MOD titles (individual channels of movies by genre)

1123 will continue to be HD MOD


Also Ch. 103 (formerly ESPN Classic has moved up to 110 with the other ESPN digital channels) has been cleared. Could FSN Florida be coming (since the channel is adjacent to Fox Soccer Channel). At present 103 is still simulcasting 110.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny. Those pesky squirrels.
> 
> 
> I don't have inside info from BHN but in general SDV is added to the upper frequencies so reserving that space makes sense. The first thing a cable company does is watch the whole system for a few months to identify the 50 or so least watched channels. Then move those channels to SDV status so they are not streamed across the local node (neighborhood) unless a set top box requests the channel. I for one am glad other cable systems have been doing the testing for years so BHN can just plug it in and go. If I get a time table from BHN regarding SDV status I will let you all know. Right now they are focusing on hitting the July 1 deadline to unbundle security and allow privately owned equipment full functionality.



Barry, do you know if we'll need a new set-top box for SDV? Or is it just a software update?


----------



## Barry928

The digital cable service has been mapping virtual channel assignments since day one so the current set top boxes will work with SDV. It occurred to me that if BHN moves the 50 least watched channels into SDV status then the current cable card subscribers will be minimally affected if they don't frequently watch those 50 channels.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check and see if there is a setup option that enables the QAM tuner (on my set it said digital tuner or something like that). Then rescan the channels.



I couldn't find an option for enabling QAM, but I did try to simply rescan. The TV found 74 analog channels and 40 digital channels. I assume the digital channels are QAM. I even get HD channels. This is good to know for the times I'm recording two channels at once on my cable DVR and want to watch a third. Thanks!


----------



## Hakemon

Does anyone notice that when watching some HD channels, like ABC, the cable box randomly switches to 480i?


I was watching ABC HD today (hey, i just had to see what Nemo looked like in HD, lol), and when it went to commercial, it switched to 480i, from 720p, and when the show came back on, it was still in 480i, and when I channel "up'ed", and back "down" again, it was back in 720p..


is this a firmware bug? or a bright house commercial injection bug?


----------



## the64gto

My 8300 is configured to display the time. Lately, after shutdown in the evening, I notice the next morning the display shows "1020". It is not in a time format,(10:20) it is not blinking and the 8300 is off.?? Cycling the power button, corrects the display. Otherwise it works fine.


----------



## Barry928

Sounds like your seeing the channel number. Try changing the clock preferences to see if it goes away. Settings>A-more settings>clock options>clock always on. Just to see if the behavior changes.


----------



## twartacus

This weekend I had someone leave a flyer on my door for comcast... I looked at it, and tossed it, thinking I would simply go to their site... but their site does not list any channels for my address yet (32825).


From what I recall, they offered FSN-Florida STD, Sun Sports HD (I wonder if this would be any different than our channel 1000, how much do they even carry in HD?), StarzHD... in additional to pretty much what BHN offers.


By carrying FSN-Florida, this means that the Marlins would be carried on SunSports also...


I went to their site, and it shows nothing... so I thought I would share as comcast may be ctaching up to the rest also.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Airs in August. It will be available to ALL sat and cable providers. Will BHN be carrying it?


Several major conferences are working on TV networks. With DirecTV monopolizing pro football, I hope cable jumps at the opportunity to provide more options in college football as they become available.


----------



## ClubSteeler

more info:


All cable and satellite systems throughout the U.S. have the opportunity to place the Big Ten Network on their most widely available level of service. We already have signed deals with DirecTV and AT&T that ensure the Big Ten Network is on their basic level of service (Total Choice for DirecTV). If you subscribe to either of these services, the network is already part of your basic package, and you'll be able to turn it on the minute we launch. In addition to DirecTV and AT&T, we have over 40 deals with local cable operators, all of which call for the network to be carried on their basic cable package at no extra cost to consumers


----------



## Suzook

All I hope for is that FIOS comes to Orlando sooner than later. BHN needs better competition that Comcast/Adelphia.


----------



## iceturkee

to answer the sun sports hd question, the only hd programming they offer are the bolts, tragic and heat. fsn florida has the fish, drays and panthers. of course, this depends on what territory you are in.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> to answer the sun sports hd question, the only hd programming they offer are the bolts, tragic and heat. fsn florida has the fish, drays and panthers. of course, this depends on what territory you are in.



So basically... having "Sun Sports HD" from comcast is the same as Channel 1000 on BHN since that's all 1000 shows anyway.


----------



## LJCullen

Do you know if the Big 10 Network will be offered on BHN ??


----------



## allowiches

SDV question: Will this cause a delay when I'm switching channels if I go to a channel that nobody in my node is watching? I like to surf by just hitting channel up and channel down at times. This will cause "hits" on unwatched channels and cause them to be "sent" down the pipe. In my opinion, the cable operators should survey their system to see what people aren't watching and JUST DUMP THOSE CHANNELS! Why carry a channel that only 10 people watch? Especially if it's going to get bad hits and cause bandwidth use from us channel surfers.


JMO


----------



## Barry928

SDV answer: Because they have a signed contract with the network that sometimes involves multiple channels. For instance ESPN might force BHN to carry 10 versions of the Disney channel if they want the ESPN HD channel.


----------



## allowiches

I knew that, but I like to complain. Back to my question, will channel surfing slow down, or will the switching be instant? If I choose an On Demand program it takes some time to load. That would be bad on every channel.


----------



## Barry928

I have not read any reports of huge latency for SDV channel assignments. It will not be anything like the VOD delay.


----------



## allowiches

Thanks Barry!


----------



## RafaelSmith

I live in Orlando and have BHN w/HDpack


But.....


I want more HD channels...I cant stand to watch SD channels anymore =P


Any idea when we can expect more HD channels added to the BHN lineup?


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Orlando and have BHN w/HDpack
> 
> 
> But.....
> 
> 
> I want more HD channels...I cant stand to watch SD channels anymore =P
> 
> 
> Any idea when we can expect more HD channels added to the BHN lineup?



And its a $64,000 question. Everyone pick up a phone now and call BHN and demand more channels.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And its a $64,000 question. Everyone pick up a phone now and call BHN and demand more channels.




hehe trust me I tried that...i used their web site that has a section to submit customer feedback.


the responses i got back made me realize that how clueless they were.


When I spoke to a rep at BH and clearly stated I had their HDPack...and was wondering when new HD channels would be added to the BHN lineup...I was told that I might want to look into the HDPack =P I hung up.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So basically... having "Sun Sports HD" from comcast is the same as Channel 1000 on BHN since that's all 1000 shows anyway.




correct!


----------



## ClubSteeler

Did anyone see the press release from cablevision?


They say they are adding 15 Voom HD channels, and running fiber with the bandwidth to support over 500 HD channels.


----------



## rich21

Saw that cablevision press release earlier in the week. Cablevision seems to have declared war on D*.


I just sent a form to BHN from their website noting that D* was adding a bunch of new HD channels (and listed the channels) and asked them when they will be adding them. With the channels D* is adding I won't have any interest whatsoever in SD channels.


----------



## Barry928

Here is the contact info to make your voice heard at BHN. Have a list of HD channels ready to request when you call.


Melbourne


Cable Customer Care: (321) 254-3300


Orlando


Cable Customer Care: (407) 291-2500


After Hours

1-866-309-EASY (3279)



Online form

https://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/contac...tact_form.aspx


----------



## mschiff

Thanks Barry. I just went and sent a request via the online form.


-- Martin


----------



## twartacus

Comcast lists the channels on their website now... bottom left corner... I entered 32825. No way to price anything off their site though...


----------



## DKubicki

Hi All,

I recently moved all my family room furniture around and need my speakers wall mounted. Does anyone recommend anyone just need the fronts and rears mounted and the cable run.


Thanks in advanced!


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the contact info to make your voice heard at BHN. Have a list of HD channels ready to request when you call.
> 
> 
> Melbourne
> 
> 
> Cable Customer Care: (321) 254-3300
> 
> 
> Orlando
> 
> 
> Cable Customer Care: (407) 291-2500
> 
> 
> After Hours
> 
> 1-866-309-EASY (3279)
> 
> 
> 
> Online form
> 
> https://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/contac...tact_form.aspx




Thanks for the info.


I just sent them my opinion/request using the online form. That has to be better than trying to talk about this stuff on the phone with them....I think I could call the local daycare center and have a more informative discussion about HD and HD channels.


That said...I am trying to see what alternative to BHN I have available to me at my apartment for better HD service...since I seriously doubt BHN will be adding much or improoving anytime soon. Sadly i think im stuck with BHN


----------



## Hakemon

Does anyone else notice, that sometimes early in the morning, like 1am in the morning, the picture on most of the digital channels becomes choppy, with some pixelation, and/or going grey (SA boxes)?


When I use an analog TV, I noticed quite frequently with atleast the Discovery Channel, the screen turns blue, and there's text on the screen to the extent saying about a loss of picture and a snowy sound.. (the text is coming from BHN's head end, not my TV, that's for sure)


It's getting annoying a little.. The analog channels are only recent.. The digital channels seem to do the outage at night/morning, ever since, once again, BHN crew was out messing with the coax amplifier across the street..


I'm actually thinking about getting FIOS when it's in my area..


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone else notice, that sometimes early in the morning, like 1am in the morning, the picture on most of the digital channels becomes choppy, with some pixelation, and/or going grey (SA boxes)?
> 
> 
> When I use an analog TV, I noticed quite frequently with atleast the Discovery Channel, the screen turns blue, and there's text on the screen to the extent saying about a loss of picture and a snowy sound.. (the text is coming from BHN's head end, not my TV, that's for sure)
> 
> 
> It's getting annoying a little.. The analog channels are only recent.. The digital channels seem to do the outage at night/morning, ever since, once again, BHN crew was out messing with the coax amplifier across the street..
> 
> 
> I'm actually thinking about getting FIOS when it's in my area..




I have noticed that NBC (1020) does that often late night...like when watching the Tonight Show.....but ive gotten used to switching to OTA antenna when watching the networks since for me its a better picture and sound....go figure =P


However channels like Discovery and HDNET hardly ever give me problems.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm actually thinking about getting FIOS when it's in my area..



Any idea of when it's coming to Orlando? The Verizon website is no help.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I've got to relate a very sad story.


I went to a friend's house yesterday. He's got a nice, large HD TV with BHN service via an SA8300HD. He's real happy about his TV and the quality of the picture, etc. And I agree that it's a nice setup.


The sad part is that he didn't know about the channels above 1000. He's never actually watched HD on this TV. (He's lived there almost a year.) He was stretching SD and was quite happy about it.


There's a lot of people out there like my friend. No wonder BHN isn't in a hurry to give us more HD channels.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got to relate a very sad story.
> 
> 
> I went to a friend's house yesterday. He's got a nice, large HD TV with BHN service via an SA8300HD. He's real happy about his TV and the quality of the picture, etc. And I agree that it's a nice setup.
> 
> 
> The sad part is that he didn't know about the channels above 1000. He's never actually watched HD on this TV. (He's lived there almost a year.) He was stretching SD and was quite happy about it.
> 
> 
> There's a lot of people out there like my friend. No wonder BHN isn't in a hurry to give us more HD channels.



Does your friend work at BHN answering the customer support phones? =P


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does your friend work at BHN answering the customer support phones? =P



Too damn funny.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea of when it's coming to Orlando? The Verizon website is no help.



i wish i knew... their website don't even return a yes or a no for my address.. im just going by "word"...


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got to relate a very sad story.
> 
> 
> I went to a friend's house yesterday. He's got a nice, large HD TV with BHN service via an SA8300HD. He's real happy about his TV and the quality of the picture, etc. And I agree that it's a nice setup.
> 
> 
> The sad part is that he didn't know about the channels above 1000. He's never actually watched HD on this TV. (He's lived there almost a year.) He was stretching SD and was quite happy about it.
> 
> 
> There's a lot of people out there like my friend. No wonder BHN isn't in a hurry to give us more HD channels.



yep, barry told me about how some people think they are watching HDTV just because they have HDTV..


it is sad... my uncle has a nice 60 something inch LCD TV (projection), and it has not even a digital cable box, all NTSC.. he's waiting for comcast to even give them a box.. (massachusetts)


----------



## Gator1

I have the digital package, with Internet, and HBO. I wanted to add Showtime so I called and the rep said it would be $10.00. I said no that I though I saw it on their website for $8.00 more. So I checked and yes it was $8.00 more so I called back and the rep said it would be $5.00 so I took it. Go figure!


----------



## iceturkee

well, gator, at least you got a break by being persistent!


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Is anyone else having trouble with Road Runner Pop e-mail? Mine has been down in Melbourne since Monday.


----------



## MisterJ

BHN wireless (cell phone) service is just around the corner. If you have any ?'s, feel free to message me. Or if you have any other questions or need to change your BHN service, let me know.


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with Road Runner Pop e-mail? Mine has been down in Melbourne since Monday.



Nope, no issues here (Pineda area). Do you know about the BHN network status page?
http://www.aroundcentralflorida.com/NetStat/ 


There's a link there to the Road Runner network status, but right now it's returning me a blank page.








http://help.rr.com/getpage.asp?/asp/...us.asp,memserv


----------



## rich21

I had a problem on Monday as well. I was using mail.cfl.rr.com as the pop server but that server not longer exists. Now have to use pop-server.cfl.rr.com.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

DaveA - I have been checking the network status page and it says that they are doing maintainance. I called the help desk and they said the same thing and that they were migrating accounts and had no idea when it wold end.


rich21 - I have been using pop-server from the beginning. I just tried pop-server.cfl.rr.com and it does not work for me; I get the same error - Destination Host name does not match tHE CONNECTION WITH THE SERVER HAS BEEN LOST.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Update to my POP email problem. I changed the POP server name on my wifes computer for outlook express and her email works. I changed the POP server name on my computer for Eudora and it does not work. I just called RR tech support and asked if there was something else I had to do for Eudora and she said that there is a known problem with some email accounts and even if I used Outlook express for my email it would not work. They know there is a problem but don't what it is or when it will be fixed. The only thing I can do is use Web mail. btw, I did not see anything that the email servers were changing and the names needed to be changed to continue to receive email.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Update to my POP email problem. I changed the POP server name on my wifes computer for outlook express and her email works. I changed the POP server name on my computer for Eudora and it does not work. I just called RR tech support and asked if there was something else I had to do for Eudora and she said that there is a known problem with some email accounts and even if I used Outlook express for my email it would not work. They know there is a problem but don't what it is or when it will be fixed. The only thing I can do is use Web mail. btw, I did not see anything that the email servers were changing and the names needed to be changed to continue to receive email.


----------



## FLBuckeye

They sent me a notice last week that they would be changing the webmail. I haven't seen a change yet though.


I have been getting mailbox over the limit notices that are strange because I have very little in my cfl.rr.com email account. I don't use it as my primary email and it gets very little email. I went to the webmail to make sure stuff was being deleted off the server and cleaned a few things but not much on there. Still got over limit notices.


Something definitely going on with RR email.


----------



## iceturkee

they made some major changes to road runner monday.....including mailbox size, depending on whether you have rr lite, rr, or rr premium. since i'm using webmail, i haven't had any problems so i can't speak for those of you using outlook express or something else.


they sent me an email about two weeks ago telling me all about webmail 4.0.....i'm surprised others of you didn't receive. but everything about webmail has changed including the access page to the actual webmail itself.


sorry, i'm not in a position to post any images to show you as i use special software because of arthritic hands. maybe, mr j or someone else could be more specific!


----------



## Impala1ss

ANyone have any more knowledge of Vios in Florida? I understand it's being installed in Tampa area, and somewhere I heard that maybe Orlando was next in line. ANybody heard anything? We need a company that is interested in pushing more HD channels, and since Greg left for Tampa a couple of years ago, no one in Central Florida Brighthouse office seems interested in us. Even the new Satellite HD with 100+ more HD channels seems better, now that they're going to use MPEG-4. If the picture is only slightly worse, I'm ready to take the hit. Just waiting until the new channels are more than vaporware.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a problem on Monday as well. I was using mail.cfl.rr.com as the pop server but that server not longer exists. Now have to use pop-server.cfl.rr.com.



I've always used pop-server.cfl.rr.com. Didn't even know there was another way to get it. The new Webmail service seems to only replace the old Webmail.cfl.rr.com service. I use it when I'm out of the country.


Another problem though. MY internet service through RR suddenly started acting up. It went in and out for 2-3 days. Finally I had RR tech. come out. He said he didn't find any problems with the outside wiring, inside wiring, modem , etc. but it has worked ever since he was here. He did order the inside wiring to the computer to be replaced with new wiring. They'll be here Friday mornin g to run new lines from the attic ( there's an amp. up there.)


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they made some major changes to road runner monday.....including mailbox size, depending on whether you have rr lite, rr, or rr premium. since i'm using webmail, i haven't had any problems so i can't speak for those of you using outlook express or something else.
> 
> 
> they sent me an email about two weeks ago telling me all about webmail 4.0.....i'm surprised others of you didn't receive. but everything about webmail has changed including the access page to the actual webmail itself.
> 
> 
> sorry, i'm not in a position to post any images to show you as i use special software because of arthritic hands. maybe, mr j or someone else could be more specific!



I never used webmail I always used Eudora and POP mail. If they had sent any notice about webmail I didn't notice.


----------



## iceturkee

i think i still have that email in my inbox. if enough of you would like to read, i would have to email so somebody else could post.


----------



## property33

Web Mail 4.0 Important Information:

During the week of July 9, Road Runner will introduce the new and improved Road Runner Web Mail! Road Runner is upgrading its Web Mail to include features that save you time and offer convenience, all on a safe, secure site.

Keep in touch with family and friends with multiple accounts (up to 10 with Standard or up to 25 with Premium) and enjoy complete access to your email anywhere in the world.

Expanded mailbox storage up to 5GB with Premium service. Store up to 1,000 address-book entries and allocate disk space for each sub-account directly within Web Mail. Standard service customers will receive 2GB of storage space, and Road Runner Lite customers will get 100MB of space.

We encourage you to try the new Web Mail for yourself and discover a new way to realize the power. New Internet Security Suite:

EZ Armor users all around town are talking about how easy and seamless it is to upgrade to the latest in defense from online threats - Internet Security Suite from CA and Road Runner. Click here to check it out for yourself; now you can protect your family with one complete security package.

The best part is that Internet Security Suite is FREE with your Road Runner service.

You receive these great benefits:

Watch over your family's online activity and block unwanted material with Parental Control.

Stay up to date on the latest in virus protection for your computer with Anti-Virus.

Create a bold barrier against pop-ups and unwelcome email solicitation with Firewall with Pop-Up Protection.

Protect your email against annoying spam messages with Anti-Spam.

Safeguard your computer system against unwanted spyware and adware with Anti-Spyware.


----------



## the64gto

I just tried mine, 32712, both webmail.cfl... and pop-server.cfl... work for me.


----------



## barrygordon

I'm on Merritt Island and have no issues with RR eMail


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picture quality is a moving target literally. When the on screen action is holding still BHN HD channels look about 25% better then D*. If the action on screen is moving then the BHN HD channels look 75% better than D*. Everyone is currently watching MPEG 2 on both services. D* is running statistical multiplexing to average the bit rate between multiple shared HD channels with data rates running as low as 9mbps. BHN runs full bit rate 19mbps HD channels and also passes the full 1920 x 1080 resolution instead of cropping down to 1280 x 1080 like D*. I can easily see the difference but if you want to do a real test put them side by side. People talk about this but not many go to the trouble and expense to actually have both HD services running and compare. I did this a couple years ago when I still had D* service and added BHN before shutting off D*. Try it.



If Brighthouse was to completely eliminate the analog channels and switch over to HD, how many total HD channels can a cable system get without using a lot of compression or SDV? I have heard that you can get 2 HD channels per analog. Also couldn't you use the empty space between what was allocated between each old analog channels?


----------



## Hakemon

was the SA3250HD firmware just updated? My cable box rebooted, and while it's power plug in the back is working (my DVD recorder is connected to the cable boxes AC out plug), the cable box is showing nothing at all, no clock, no nothing... I'm gonna unplug and plug it back in and see what's going on..


----------



## Maya68

Just a thought...


I had been looking into switching to one of the satellite providers recently. On Friday, I went to a friend's house who has satellite. During the storm that night, she lost 100% of her signal. Needless to say, I will not be switching to satellite.


----------



## Hakemon

ok, my SA3250HD is fried..


while it will work and boot, if I go to channel 3 FOX, the whole thing freezes, while the TV still shows FOX.. then, if I push a button after a while, the whole thing reboots and takes a LONG time to boot..


im now dissatisfied with the SA3250HD.. is there another brand of box?


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddeloach* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Florida, Florida State Crap"! How charming.



Well, if we got nothing but Hurricane sports and no Gators or Seminoles I'm sure you'd be saying the same thing if not more poetically.


----------



## Hakemon

to be honest, this if florida, so, i would expect some florida channels







and if i miss an AFL game of the preds from being sick, i'd like to be able to watch it on TV..


----------



## ddeloach

Actually, I enjoy the Canes also. Suspect we will see more when the program gets turned around, which will be soon.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> 
> I had been looking into switching to one of the satellite providers recently. On Friday, I went to a friend's house who has satellite. During the storm that night, she lost 100% of her signal. Needless to say, I will not be switching to satellite.




that's funny because i only lose my signal in a torrential downpour and never more than 10 to 15 minutes. since february, i think i've lost my signal 2 or 3 times! but i don't lose it every time it rains.


perhaps, your friend's dish needs a little tweaking in the realignment department?


----------



## Hakemon

well, being the fact that my service never goes out with cable, i'd rather cables uptime, vs satellite downtime..


not to mention, i'd prefer true 1080i


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> 
> I had been looking into switching to one of the satellite providers recently. On Friday, I went to a friend's house who has satellite. During the storm that night, she lost 100% of her signal. Needless to say, I will not be switching to satellite.



It is true rain fade does happen. But during the hurricanes of 2004, many in this area were without cable for weeks, before it was restored. Having satellite TV we had TV back as soon as the wind died down and I fired up my generator. Needless to say, our house was a popular spot at night until the cable got restored to the area.


So yes, satellite does get rain fade, but it only last for a few minutes. Line repairs sometimes takes weeks after storms, to repair.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If Brighthouse was to completely eliminate the analog channels and switch over to HD, how many total HD channels can a cable system get without using a lot of compression or SDV? I have heard that you can get 2 HD channels per analog. Also couldn't you use the empty space between what was allocated between each old analog channels?



You can get at least 3, possibly up to 5 SD channels per analog channel I have heard. So if 1080i and 720p are roughly 1M pixels, and SD is roughly 1/3 of that, I would think that worst case, every analog channel could be a single HD channel.


It will never happen. Way too many customers are analog only. All those old people that don't care. All the people that can't afford to burn money on TV. All those apartments, condos, hospitals, dorms etc.. that include cable in the rent. All those of us that just use analog cable in the bed rooms (like me). Not to mention, there is talk in legislation about the concern of people losing their analog cable and obsoleting all of those cable-ready TVs out there, and it it could become illegal for cable to drop the analogs.


----------



## Hakemon

can't the digital boxes be then just offered free, obviously with standard channels, and if you want the digital premium channels, then you pay for it? (and something maybe like 2 free digital boxes, then if you want more, you pay for more)


that way Analog can be ditched..


----------



## MattKey

"well, being the fact that my service never goes out with cable" Where do I sign up for that cable service. I have never been witness to a cable system that didn't have an occasional weather related outage.....


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "well, being the fact that my service never goes out with cable" Where do I sign up for that cable service. I have never been witness to a cable system that didn't have an occasional weather related outage.....



simple, get a house with underground wiring... if you do have one, have the wire fixed..


the cabling on my house is from the 80's, and still works great, and has never had to be dug up.. the only time it goes out is when the BHN crew are working on the amplifier across the street.


----------



## rich21

The big downside to satellite is when the storm is coming. Cable will be up but rain fade will kill satellite. After the storm, satellite will work if the dish didn't blow away.


Also the cable company won't consider working on your problem until power is restored to the area.


A TV antenna is still the best and most reliable


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, being the fact that my service never goes out with cable, i'd rather cables uptime, vs satellite downtime..
> 
> 
> not to mention, i'd prefer true 1080i



Of course i also prefer quality over quantity BUT...


there comes a point where having the best quality doesnt mean much if you dont have many channels.



If DirecTv, Dish or other cable companys are able to give me many more HD channels than BHN then I will switch.


Seems like BHN doesnt care to provide more HD channels...


Im still trying to research what alternatives in terms of HD content to BHN I have available to me at my apartment....Sat might be doable but would be PITA to get a good signal i think. But in terms of HD content, Satellite looks to be the way to go in the near future.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The big downside to satellite is when the storm is coming. Cable will be up but rain fade will kill satellite. After the storm, satellite will work if the dish didn't blow away.
> 
> 
> Also the cable company won't consider working on your problem until power is restored to the area.
> 
> 
> A TV antenna is still the best and most reliable



if you have no power in the area, what's the loss of cable, if you can't see it?


----------



## Hakemon

if i had to make a suggestion at this point, it would be: If BHN can't add anymore channels, atleast remap the local channels for their HD counterparts.. For example, when I type in channel 7 for ABC, just remap it to the HD version.. this obviously would be only for the HD cable boxes... it would be a LOT more helpful for me than remembering a thousand channel number...


----------



## Gator1




RafaelSmith said:


> Of course i also prefer quality over quantity BUT...
> 
> 
> there comes a point where having the best quality doesnt mean much if you dont have many channels.
> 
> 
> 
> If DirecTv, Dish or other cable companys are able to give me many more HD channels than BHN then I will switch.
> 
> 
> Seems like BHN doesnt care to provide more HD channels...
> 
> 
> Well since Directv last week had a successful launch of it's "HD" satellite they are on schedule to offer 70 plus HD channels mid Sept. If this is the case and BHN still just offers the few that we get today then I will take rain fade now and then for all the extra HD channels. In fact I currently have Directv (for the NFL package) and BHN and I can tell you I have had more service calls for cable than satellite.


----------



## loudo38




Gator1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course i also prefer quality over quantity BUT...
> 
> Seems like BHN doesnt care to provide more HD channels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think it is so much that BHN, or any other cable company, doesn't *WANT TO* provide more channels, but with most of them their current delivery method will not allow them to add more channels. Many of them have their availabe bandwidth maxed out. With new delivery technology, recently announced this could change, in the near future. Currently it is the same problem that DirecTV is experiencing, but that will also change in September, when they plan to put the new HD satellite on line.
Click to expand...


----------



## loudo38

Can someone tell me if BHN has the MLB Extra Innings Freeview this week? If so is it available only if you have a digital box?


----------



## MisterJ

I have not heard of any free preview for MLB. But doesn't mean that there isn't. However, to receive MLB or a preview, a digital cable box would be required.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if BHN has the MLB Extra Innings Freeview this week? If so is it available only if you have a digital box?


----------



## RafaelSmith




loudo38 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think it is so much that BHN, or any other cable company, doesn't *WANT TO* provide more channels, but with most of them their current delivery method will not allow them to add more channels. Many of them have their availabe bandwidth maxed out. With new delivery technology, recently announced this could change, in the near future. Currently it is the same problem that DirecTV is experiencing, but that will also change in September, when they plan to put the new HD satellite on line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dont really know much about bandwidth and all but i do know that BHN has alot of useless channels ide gladly give up to have a few more HD.
> 
> 
> IN terms of new tech, etc I think BHN and other Cable companies are just doing what they always have...trying to get away with as little as possible....soon Sat will have more then Cable will play catch up like they always have...at least thats been my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to figure out if there is a way for me to tell how good a Sat reception I would get on my apartment...and what sorta restrictions from the complex owners exist in terms of mounting a dish.
Click to expand...


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need to figure out if there is a way for me to tell how good a Sat reception I would get on my apartment...and what sorta restrictions from the complex owners exist in terms of mounting a dish.



This FCC web site may help you out with that. http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The big downside to satellite is when the storm is coming. Cable will be up but rain fade will kill satellite. After the storm, satellite will work if the dish didn't blow away.
> 
> 
> Also the cable company won't consider working on your problem until power is restored to the area.
> 
> 
> A TV antenna is still the best and most reliable




truthfully, many of us with satellite believe the new mpeg4 signal that we get our hd locals on and soon will be the industry standard, to be as good as OTA.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can't the digital boxes be then just offered free, obviously with standard channels, and if you want the digital premium channels, then you pay for it? (and something maybe like 2 free digital boxes, then if you want more, you pay for more)
> 
> 
> that way Analog can be ditched..



They'd pay out way too much towards all those boxes. Our cable rates would sky rocket.


My idea was to simply pick the 30 most watched channels, and keep only those analog. Or just keep the networks and news channels. Unfortunately, many networks have in their contract that their channel has to be included in the lowest level of programming available.


It just seems crazy to me.. All of these digital channels, hi-def channels, on demand, music choice, internet etc.. are allcramed into 1/3 of the bandwidth. While the other 2/3 is hogged up by the 70 analogs..


----------



## Adios

Unless Congress changes their mind, Cable does not have to wait for the rest of the population to catch up to the digital age. Yes, the cable industry may loose some revenue by some who do not want to convert but I would bet most are so stuck on their TV viewing habits that they will get/rent a box or a new TV, grumbling all the way. Congress has issued laws many times in the last 200+ years that moves the population to a new standard be it safety, pollution, seat belts whatever. This is not a unique event, people need to plan for it. Just wishing it wasn't so will not work.


I was at my parents house in Southern California and my dad commented on how Time Warner was eliminating some analog stations and moving them to digital only. They apparently are not waiting for people to make the switch to digital. He was upset that he had less analog stations but still paid the same rate (if not maybe more). I reminded him that analog is supposed to go away in a few years and that he would need to get a box or buy a new HD TV (he still is not thrilled). They watch a really small TV (by my standards anyway) so their cost to move to a digital cable ready TV would be a few hundred dollars for each TV. And, it should get a bit cheaper each year. I did almost talk him into Verizon VIOS out there. They had the $99 special for digital TV, phone and internet service. He would actually save some money over what he pays currently for all 3 services separately. But, he still hates paying for a box for each TV.




Now where's the rest of my HD channels?


----------



## james32746

Well the only HD channel coming in the near future it seems for Bright House customers is Central Florida News 13 HD on channel 1013.


----------



## MattKey

"Well the only HD channel coming in the near future it seems for Bright House customers is Central Florida News 13 HD on channel 1013."


are you saying that 1013 is changing somehow? if indeed it is changing are you saying it is going to now be 16/9 as opposed to 4/3, or are the notoriously cheap folks who run that "Station" actually going to upgrade to true High Definition......


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This FCC web site may help you out with that. http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html



Thanks.


My government lawyer to english translator is abit rusty







but it seem like I should be able to put the dish on my balcony....I am on the 3rd (top) floor...and balcony is considered "mine" .


problem is there might be trees in the way...those are not "mine" =P


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> My government lawyer to english translator is abit rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it seem like I should be able to put the dish on my balcony....I am on the 3rd (top) floor...and balcony is considered "mine" .
> 
> 
> problem is there might be trees in the way...those are not "mine" =P



If you call D*, and ask for a site survey, they will probably send someone out to let you know if and where you can put a dish, and receive the signal. Usually in an apartment cable is more practical.


----------



## Impala1ss

I suggest that everyone who would switch to satellite tv when their 150 HD channels are up and running record their names/ID's here so we can see who is really ready to leave BHN who apparently has given up on new channels. Maybe BHN will appreciate the concern that we have been talking about. I'll start:


Impala1ss - Melbourne


----------



## rich21

I'd switch if D* doesn't down rez the picture. May not wait for all the 150 channels if they add what they say in Sept.


rich21 - Melbourne


----------



## ddeloach

I have both. Question is: who do I get my premiums, etc., from in the future.


----------



## rich21

Looks like we got a new HD channel: ), BHN news on 1013 is now 1080i. Just an up convert from SD but I'm sure they count it as a new HD channel.


What a waste of HD bandwidth.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you call D*, and ask for a site survey, they will probably send someone out to let you know if and where you can put a dish, and receive the signal. Usually in an apartment cable is more practical.



Yeah i should probably do that.


My High Speed internet service is also thru BHN...if it wasnt for that I would have probably switched to Sat months ago when I realized just how bad BHN was in terms of future HD service.


Who knows if and when Sat will have what they promise but at least they are trying to do something...


I havent heard nor have I been able to get any sort of answer about future HD service from BHN...Hell im lucky to get anyone from BHN that even knows what HD is.


Adding news 13 HD is just a sign of where BHN priorities are =P


----------



## Hakemon

to be blunt, I don't care about my news being in HD, I could care less.. Where I do care about HD, is with entertainment.. is watching news that LOOPS all the time entertaining? no, i actually use news to put me to sleep..










seriously, I think I am going to voice my concern for REAL HD content.. and more free GOOD channels..


----------



## Impala1ss

I just talked to Verizon about phone and FIOS HD service in the Melbourne area. They told me we may never get Verizon home phone and therefore HD service because the FCC controls who provides service in an area and Verizon has nothing to do with it. Sad, very sad.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> to be blunt, I don't care about my news being in HD, I could care less.. Where I do care about HD, is with entertainment.. is watching news that LOOPS all the time entertaining? no, i actually use news to put me to sleep..



If you're one of those folks that do watch the news, and you have a big enough TV where SD looks like total crap, then having the news in HD is a very welcome event.


With that said, I don't care one bit about channel 13 news. I've got my giant, hideously deformed Brian Williams head in beautiful HD so I'm happy.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just talked to Verizon about phone and FIOS HD service in the Melbourne area. They told me we may never get Verizon home phone and therefore HD service because the FCC controls who provides service in an area and Verizon has nothing to do with it. Sad, very sad.




It still amazing to me how the government discourages monopolies (Microsoft) for certain industries yet encourages it for others (Cable).


----------



## dall08fan

Not sure how you can call cable a monopoly. You can still get Directv and Dish Network to most houses, in any area. No it is not technically considered a cable company, but they provide the same type of service. You do have a choice.

I have never understood the whole concept that Microsoft is a monopoly. I am pretty sure i can go out and buy a computer from Apple. I can install Linux on my pc if I want to. Heck, Apple is more of a monopoly then Microsoft. I can create any program I want for Windows and sell it. Unless I put the Microsoft Genuine Product symbol on it, Microsoft will not say a thing. Try that with a Apple computer.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suggest that everyone who would switch to satellite tv when their 150 HD channels are up and running record their names/ID's here so we can see who is really ready to leave BHN who apparently has given up on new channels. Maybe BHN will appreciate the concern that we have been talking about. I'll start:
> 
> 
> Impala1ss - Melbourne



Well I have BHN HD and today I signed up for Directv HD. They gave me a free HD DVR, free dish, free installation and free pay channels for 3 months. Installation is Wed so I will be closing down BHN at that time. Directv says they will add 70 plus HD channels in Sept and I believe they will. BHN has no comment on adding ANY new HD channels. Seeing as how it took two years to add ESPN 2, the HD future does not look good for BHN.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Looks like we have a new HD on-demand channel on 1305. There's not much out there yet, but maybe this is a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seeing as how it took two years to add ESPN 2, the HD future does not look good for BHN.



Yep, the current situation with BH is remarkably similar to my experience with Adelphia about 5 years ago. Adelphia could not tell me when they would ever have HD yet Time Warner (now BH) had the HD channels available. It took Adelphia years to have few HD channels and several more years to come somewhat close to what BH currently offers. I had been with Adelphia for about 9 years at that time and dumped them for Time Warner (BH) because Adelphia could not give me any time frame as to when I could expect HD channels from them.


Doesn't this sound familiar? If BH had a plan for additional HD channels, you would think that they would publicize it. The sounds of silence from BH are not reassuring and does not provide me any confidence that anything new or substantial is in the offering.


I am not a big fan of satellite (potential rain fade and I have several Sony HD recorders) but, I wasn't a fan of Time Warner and still made the switch when the need for a change became very obvious.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I have BHN HD and today I signed up for Directv HD. They gave me a free HD DVR, free dish, free installation and free pay channels for 3 months. Installation is Wed so I will be closing down BHN at that time. Directv says they will add 70 plus HD channels in Sept and I believe they will. BHN has no comment on adding ANY new HD channels. Seeing as how it took two years to add ESPN 2, the HD future does not look good for BHN.



If you are a Windows user, MS always pushes you to use IE, no matter what.. Windows Explorer uses IE, so it's a forced technology upon you.


Also, MS and Pheonix BIOS are actually pushes BIOS's that ONLY allow Vista to be installed.. Anything else, it will run fine first boot, but once you reboot, the BIOS actually password protects itself and locks YOU out, forcing you to get a new motherboard or clearing CMOS RAM everytime you boot..


THATS a monopoly.. (and im Microsoft certified too)


----------



## property33

Figured this would be a good place to start, sorry for being slightly off topic. I'm looking for a TV, preferably 27" and HD (HD not critical), that can handle being in a "damp" environment. You know, something with maybe the circuit boards coated/?, something like stereo's made for boats.


The old console TV I got from somebody that I have in my workshop has about had it. The video freezes up & doesn't keep up with the audio. This is probably a combination of issues with the BHN box being out here and the age/condition of the TV and it being out here as well. THere's just no way to keep all the dampness out. It doesn't rain/get wet in here, it can just get damp.


I'm going to have to figure out something for the box from BHN but that won't be difficult.


TIA, Jim


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like we have a new HD on-demand channel on 1305. There's not much out there yet, but maybe this is a sign of good things to come.




the legal notice in our paper yesterday listed it as hd showcase. it will eventually be part of the hd pak but i'd be curious what pops up on it!


----------



## dall08fan

You can buy a Apple computer!!! You have a choice on what kind of home computer you want to use. You do not have to use IE for your web browser, you can still use other web browsers. You can buy tons of brands of computers that run Windows, how many different brands of computers can you buy that run Safari or whatever Apple is using for there OS? Have you ever tried to build a Apple computer? I do not know anyone personally that has been able to build one, but I know tons of people, including myself, that have build computers that run Windows. I have built computers that run Linux, using the same parts that can also run Windows. Just because the majority prefer to use Windows, does not mean that is a monopoly.


----------



## rich21

It seems like when Greg Mclaughlin moved over to Tampa, BHN communications with us CFL folks went down hill fast. No more meets at the BHN office, no pre-annoucements of new channels, and not much in the way of new HD channels.


----------



## Maya68

I have seen a few Comcast trucks in my neighborhood. Are they providing service here?


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have seen a few Comcast trucks in my neighborhood. Are they providing service here?



Full fledged Comcast service wont start until the end of this year


----------



## Maya68

Does anybody know how it compares to BHN? Their web site is not very helpful...



EDIT: I found the programming guide for Cape Coral...

http://tvplanner.comcast.net/?search...,1185057746593 




Here is the HD list:

217 - GOLFVS *Golf Channel/Versus HD*

225 - HBOHD Home Box Office Digital

230 - SHOWHD Showtime Digital

231 - WTPHLP WTPHLP

234 - FSNFLHD *Fox Sports Florida HD*

247 - WBBHDT2 WBBHDT2 (WBBH-DT2)

250 - MOJOHD MOJO HD

260 - NGCHD *National Geographic HD*

261 - AETVHD AETVHD

265 - ESPNHD ESPNHD

266 - ESPN2HD ESPN2 HD

267 - UHD Universal HD

275 - DHD Discovery HD Theater

276 - TNTHD TNTHD


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems like when Greg Mclaughlin moved over to Tampa, BHN communications with us CFL folks went down hill fast. No more meets at the BHN office, no pre-annoucements of new channels, and not much in the way of new HD channels.



I sure agree with you. He WAS Brighthouse apparently. Now Tampa enjoys his leadership. No one at Brighthouse seems to care about us anymore. I'm getting ready to leave -SOON.


----------



## Impala1ss

In this mornings Fla, Today, Direct TV had an advertisement which sounds very good. 4 months free for all (I think), Free (for 4 months) HBO, Cinemax, and Starz, and a free DVR, a free DVD player, and more. I am ready to move due to Brighthouse's refusal to add HD channels (News 13 in HD - what a joke and not in HD, just upconverted).


Direct's new satellite allowing 150 HD channels is the tie breaker for me.


Does anyone know anymore about this? Will they have 150 HD channels? In September? or when. Where else can I find reliable information about Direct TV and related costs.?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In this mornings Fla, Today, Direct TV had an advertisement which sounds very good. 4 months free for all (I think), Free (for 4 months) HBO, Cinemax, and Starz, and a free DVR, a free DVD player, and more. I am ready to move due to Brighthouse's refusal to add HD channels (News 13 in HD - what a joke and not in HD, just upconverted).



It is a good deal, but if you look at it closer you will see you have to sign up for the NFL package (apx: $280.00), to get the 4 free months. I think it also carries a two year commitment, for the Premier package, plus the monthly DVR fee.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anymore about this? Will they have 150 HD channels? In September? or when. Where else can I find reliable information about Direct TV and related costs.?



They are currently testing their new satellite and in September will be starting to add new HD programing. Here is a web site where you can find out a lot about satellite television: http://www.dbstalk.com/ 

Here is a discussion and list of the new HD channels coming to DirecTV: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235 


I don't think it is a refusal by BHN or any other cable company, to add more HD, but the issue is they don't have any bandwidth available to add them, with their current delivery method.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dall08fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can buy a Apple computer!!! You have a choice on what kind of home computer you want to use. You do not have to use IE for your web browser, you can still use other web browsers. You can buy tons of brands of computers that run Windows, how many different brands of computers can you buy that run Safari or whatever Apple is using for there OS? Have you ever tried to build a Apple computer? I do not know anyone personally that has been able to build one, but I know tons of people, including myself, that have build computers that run Windows. I have built computers that run Linux, using the same parts that can also run Windows. Just because the majority prefer to use Windows, does not mean that is a monopoly.



I use an Apple.. And yes, you can actually build an Apple.. The motherboards used to be sold with G4 processor sockets in the past..


You need to learn what a monopoly is, because you sure don't know. Sure, you can change your browser, but MS has tried to switch it back to IE without users consent. You built a computer? So did I, and many others at a computer repair/manufacturing place...


But, in the near future, when you build a PC, if it has a Pheonix BIOS, don't be surprised if it only allows Vista to be installed..


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where else can I find reliable information about Direct TV


 Right here on the AVS forums


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In this mornings Fla, Today, Direct TV had an advertisement which sounds very good. 4 months free for all (I think), Free (for 4 months) HBO, Cinemax, and Starz, and a free DVR, a free DVD player, and more.



You do realize that that is not an HD DVR in that offer but only SD. You have your choice of an SD DVR or an HD reciever upgrade. The HD DVR is going to cost you an extra $200. This is what is holding me back from DTV, all the extra fees that add up and make it more expensive the BHN plus the contract you have to sign.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems like when Greg Mclaughlin moved over to Tampa, BHN communications with us CFL folks went down hill fast. No more meets at the BHN office, no pre-annoucements of new channels, and not much in the way of new HD channels.




don't feel bad, greg has moved on to syracuse, ny, so the tampa folks can now experience his loss.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You do realize that that is not an HD DVR in that offer but only SD. You have your choice of an SD DVR or an HD reciever upgrade. The HD DVR is going to cost you an extra $200. This is what is holding me back from DTV, all the extra fees that add up and make it more expensive the BHN plus the contract you have to sign.



I have had Directv and BHN for a while (I agree it does not make much sense to have both) but now I have switched to Directv all the way as of next Wed. I guess because I was a current customer, I said I wanted to upgrade to HD and they gave me an HD DRV (HR20) for free, also a free HD Receiver, HBO, Showtime, Max and Starz for 3 months free. Plus free dish and install. Now I will sit back and wait for the "promised" 70 plus HD channels in mid Sept.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had Directv and BHN for a while (I agree it does not make much sense to have both) but now I have switched to Directv all the way as of next Wed. I guess because I was a current customer, I said I wanted to upgrade to HD and they gave me an HD DRV (HR20) for free, also a free HD Receiver, HBO, Showtime, Max and Starz for 3 months free. Plus free dish and install. Now I will sit back and wait for the "promised" 70 plus HD channels in mid Sept.



How does the D* HD-DVR compare to Brighthouse's SA-8300HD?


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does the D* HD-DVR compare to Brighthouse's SA-8300HD?



My understanding is that it has one HD tuner and one SD tuner, so you can't watch HD while recording HD and vice versa. On the other hand it comes with two remotes, one inferred and one RF so you can control it from another room and feed a TV in another room with SD. Of course this means you need a cable from the DVR location to the other room or use a Sling Box or such.


The big draw back I see is the single HD tuner. I record HD while watching HD a lot.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, the current situation with BH is remarkably similar to my experience with Adelphia about 5 years ago. Adelphia could not tell me when they would ever have HD yet Time Warner (now BH) had the HD channels available. It took Adelphia years to have few HD channels and several more years to come somewhat close to what BH currently offers. I had been with Adelphia for about 9 years at that time and dumped them for Time Warner (BH) because Adelphia could not give me any time frame as to when I could expect HD channels from them.
> 
> 
> Doesn't this sound familiar? If BH had a plan for additional HD channels, you would think that they would publicize it. The sounds of silence from BH are not reassuring and does not provide me any confidence that anything new or substantial is in the offering.
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of satellite (potential rain fade and I have several Sony HD recorders) but, I wasn't a fan of Time Warner and still made the switch when the need for a change became very obvious.




Maybe its just because I live in an apartment...but although there are other cable companies besides BH available in the orlando area...the only one I can get at my location (for cable and internet) in BH....the others are somehow "blocked".. Not sure about Sat....since that requires clear line of sight and I may not be able to get that in my particular apartment...


So for me..it is a monopoly since I don't have a choice. Its BH or nothing if I want cable TV or High Speed internet.


I know from past experience that BH works out deals with local counties, citiies, etc...that to me is government creating a monopoly.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know from past experience that BH works out deals with local counties, citiies, etc...that to me is government creating a monopoly.



I agree, when cable companies can block other cable companies from servicing the same area, that's a monopoly IMO.


----------



## Tim James

I just read through a few chunks of this thread. (What a bunch of whining!







) One thing that caught my eye was the calibration program on INHD (now MOJO I guess). Do they still broadcast that periodically?


I just have a cheap Olevia 32" TV and inexpensive home theater in a box system, but thought it would be fun to play with the settings a bit.


----------



## Tim James

Also, any verdict on picture quality over the HD On Demand channel? My search of this thread turned up a couple of mixed opinions from early 2006. Are they just upconverted DVD quality?


On a side note (I'm sure this is answered somewhere in this forum): are any mainstream movies *NOT* basically upconverted DVDs -- for example, does HDNet get original film stock and do their own transfer sometimes?


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe its just because I live in an apartment...but although there are other cable companies besides BH available in the orlando area...the only one I can get at my location (for cable and internet) in BH....the others are somehow "blocked".. Not sure about Sat....since that requires clear line of sight and I may not be able to get that in my particular apartment...
> 
> 
> So for me..it is a monopoly since I don't have a choice. Its BH or nothing if I want cable TV or High Speed internet.
> 
> 
> I know from past experience that BH works out deals with local counties, citiies, etc...that to me is government creating a monopoly.



Yep, most areas you do not get a choice for your cable provider. I was lucky that my developement had both Time Warner and Adelphia for a cable choice.


Out of curiousity, how many others have multiple choices for their cable provider and where are you? I live in the Deerfield development....near John Young and the 417.


----------



## rolltide1017

No choice, Metro West (Estates at Park Avenue apartments).


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is that it has one HD tuner and one SD tuner, so you can't watch HD while recording HD and vice versa. On the other hand it comes with two remotes, one inferred and one RF so you can control it from another room and feed a TV in another room with SD. Of course this means you need a cable from the DVR location to the other room or use a Sling Box or such.
> 
> 
> The big draw back I see is the single HD tuner. I record HD while watching HD a lot.



Yeah I do too, that sucks


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is that it has one HD tuner and one SD tuner, so you can't watch HD while recording HD and vice versa. On the other hand it comes with two remotes, one inferred and one RF so you can control it from another room and feed a TV in another room with SD. Of course this means you need a cable from the DVR location to the other room or use a Sling Box or such.
> 
> 
> The big draw back I see is the single HD tuner. I record HD while watching HD a lot.



Your understanding is totally incorrect.


The HR20 has 2 satellite inputs and 1 RF input. You can record 2 HD programs at one time. Both off satellite, one of sat/one off OTA, or both off OTA. And you can watch a 3rd HD program that has been recorded. (You can throw in whatever mix of SD you would like too) You need to run 2 wires from your switch or dish to the receiver to use the dual tuners.


----------



## jason_j_a

I've noticed the last two nights while turning on my TV I've gotten the black "L" on the screen. This issue was fixed months ago with an update but it seems it's made a sudden return. Was this broken again in some recent update?


----------



## Hakemon

What's the black L, and what box does it affect?


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lowmazda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your understanding is totally incorrect.
> 
> 
> The HR20 has 2 satellite inputs and 1 RF input. You can record 2 HD programs at one time. Both off satellite, one of sat/one off OTA, or both off OTA. And you can watch a 3rd HD program that has been recorded. (You can throw in whatever mix of SD you would like too) You need to run 2 wires from your switch or dish to the receiver to use the dual tuners.



Sorry for the misinformation then. I was going off something I read on line when I was researching DTV. That is good news. Thanks


----------



## ponch92

Well, the new Tivo HD is out at a reasonable price and I wanted to know what people's experience was with the CableCards and Tivo (or anything else). I have the current Brighthouse DVR with the Passport software and desperately miss my Tivo.


For those of you who may not know, this Tivo will take either 2 standard Cable Cards or the 1 Cable Card that allows for multiple tuners.


Any advice? Should I do it? Is it too much of a hassle?


----------



## rolltide1017

Has DTV added Orlando's locals in HD yet or, do you still need OTA?


----------



## ponch92

I have some friends with DTV and they have the local HD channels coming through the satellite.


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has DTV added Orlando's locals in HD yet or, do you still need OTA?



DTV includes the local Orlando channels.


-- Martin


----------



## jerndl

According the the Directv web site they do provide local HD channels with the newer MPEG-4 receivers, but only channels 2,6,9 and 35. I believe Dish Network still does not have local HD channels.


Jay


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has DTV added Orlando's locals in HD yet or, do you still need OTA?



To date DirecTV has Channels 2, 6, 9, and 35, on satellite, in HD. Just the big 4.


----------



## ddeloach

Those are the ones in HD. All others plus the HD ones are also in SD.


----------



## jabetcha

In case you haven't noticed, this is the BHN thread, not the "DTV Programming" thread. You might want to confine your discussion of other services to the appropriate forum, PM, or email.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, this is the BHN thread,



Really?














Wow thanks!


----------



## ponch92

Sooo.... any thoughts on the new TiVo with the CableCards for BH since this is a BH thread?


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, this is the BHN thread, not the "DTV Programming" thread. You might want to confine your discussion of other services to the appropriate forum, PM, or email.



Obviously you haven't been reading this thread regarding the question I asked regarding a comparison between BH and DTV. Feel free to add any other pertinent comments like your last.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, this is the BHN thread, not the "DTV Programming" thread. You might want to confine your discussion of other services to the appropriate forum, PM, or email.



Many of us monitor this thread because we may not currently be a BHN customers, but leave our options open to becoming one or going back to being one. One of the important factors toward choosing any service is comparing the programing choices they offer, as opposed to their competitors. That is my main factor in choosing a service.


----------



## FLBuckeye

I am a current BHN customer and I enjoy hearing about what else is out there. I consider what BHN's competition is doing pertinent to a BHN thread.


----------



## rolltide1017

So, is the Marlins vs Giants game blacked out on ESPN even thought it is not on any other network?


----------



## bgall

It was on FSN Florida (in Hd too) BHN CFl just doesn't carry it


----------



## rolltide1017

That was I figured but, since BHN doesn't carry FSN, why can't ESPN show it for BHN customers. Sucks that we a punished because our cable provider refuses to carry a channel.


Off to right another e-mail to BHN, one day they may just listen.


----------



## rich21

It's probably time to start bugging them about the NFL channel too !


----------



## wdcoy

I was thinking about the NFL channel too. Next Sunday is the first preseason game and it's on the NFL channel.


Don


----------



## rolltide1017

The following is a response I received from BHN to my e-mail (I have no idea if this is a canned response or not, kinda seems like it):



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHN Response* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding adding additional High Definition channels. We are always looking to add more HD channels to our lineup. We have recently added ESPN2 HD as one of our HD choices. The more requests that we receive for HD channels, the better the chance that we will being carrying them. At this time, we have a small user base that has our HD channels and we do not receive many requests for additional channels.



Looks like everyone in this thread needs to start flooding them with request for channels. I think I'm going to start sending an e-mail to them every week with a list of HD channels I'd like to see. We need to get this "small user base's" voice heard or all walk away and go to DirecTV. One way or antoher, they'll get the message.


----------



## Combatvet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The following is a response I received from BHN to my e-mail (I have no idea if this is a canned response or not, kinda seems like it):
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone in this thread needs to start flooding them with request for channels. I think I'm going to start sending an e-mail to them every week with a list of HD channels I'd like to see. We need to get this "small user base's" voice heard or all walk away and go to DirecTV. One way or antoher, they'll get the message.






I have been sending requests in every week or 2. I received the same E-mail a couple times. BHN could care less about adding any more channels. It is going to take a lot of us switching to Sat for them to make some changes. FSN has been my main issue with them and not having the same lineup as Tampa


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That was I figured but, since BHN doesn't carry FSN, why can't ESPN show it for BHN customers. Sucks that we a punished because our cable provider refuses to carry a channel.
> 
> 
> Off to right another e-mail to BHN, one day they may just listen.



The coverage rights for MLB are set by Major League Baseball, not by BHN or any cable or satellite company. That game was assigned for local coverage to FSN Florida and national coverage to ESPN. Blackout rules require the ESPN telecast to be blacked out by every cable and satellite company, in the LOCAL AREA. Even though BHN refuses to carry FSN Florida, they still have to black out the ESPN coverage.


----------



## Barry928

It's strange that BHN sends a response claiming a "small user base" when Comcast announces it has grown the HD customer base by a large percentage.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcast072607.htm 


(July 26, 2007) -- Comcast, the nation's largest cable operator, said today that its High-Definition and DVR subs rose roughly 50 percent in the second quarter.


The numbers reflect a strong increase in demand for advanced digital services nationwide, particularly high-def tuners and recorders.


Comcast does not specify how many subscribers get HD and Digital Video Recording service. But the cable operator said 441,000 customers added either a HDTV or DVR package (or both) in the second quarter, compared to 294,000 in last year's second quarter



Or this article
http://www.tvpredictions.com/ctam071007.htm 


Cable HD Owners Double In 2007


(July 10, 2007) Twenty-nine percent of cable TV subscribers now own a High-Definition set, compared to just 15 percent a year ago.


That's according to a new survey from the Cable & Telecommunication Association.


CTAM, a marketing trade group for the cable TV industry, says 41 percent of Digital Cable subscribers now have a high-def set, up from 19 percent a year ago.




Here is a third article for more stats.
http://www.tvpredictions.com/cea062607.htm 


(June 26, 2007) -- The Consumer Electronics Association forecasts that 16 million High-Definition TVs will be sold this year, bringing the total number sold in the U.S. to 52.5 million.


The CE trade group adds that 30 percent of U.S. households now have a high-def set, but that number will likely rise to 36 percent by year's end.




Let's reply to the canned email from BHN refuting their claim of a small user base and include the statistics like this one reporting 41 percent of Digital Cable subscribers now have a high-def set.


----------



## loudo38

Here is another interesting article from today's, Florida Today: http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbc...707290314/1003


----------



## J.T.

Perhaps if BHN offered more HD, their HD user base would grow. Chicken & egg...


----------



## Combatvet

E-mail I sent to BHN channel request


Future DirectTv HD Channels

A&E

National Geographic

Bravo

NFL Network

Cartoon Nothing

SciFi Channel

CNN

Speed

Food Network

TBS

Big Ten Network

The History Channel

HGTV

The Weather Channel

MTV

USA Network

Disney Channel

Versus HD

Toon Disney

TLC

ABC Family

Animal Planet

ESPNNEWS HD

The Science Channel

Starz E/W/ feeds

Discovery Channel

Starz Edge

MHD

The Tennis Channel

Starz Comedy

Showtime West

Starz Kids & Family

The Movie Channel

CNBC

Chiller

14 HBO feeds


Come September I will no longer be a customer of BHN if you can not keep up with DirectTv. Do not send me another E-mail saying I can add the HDPACK, I have every channel you offer already. BHN not offering FSN is also a joke, Tampa BHN has no issue offering FSN


I bet I get the same reply telling me about the HDPACK


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps if BHN offered more HD, their HD user base would grow. Chicken & egg...



Brighthouse should also consider that every subscriber who moves to DTV or Dish will be gone for 2 years - the current contract length for DTV. They won't go away and return in a couple of months if/when Brighthouse adds a couple of additional HD channels. 2 YEARS, Brighthouse, and I'm closer to going every day - but I may wait until September to make sure DTV adds the channels it's promising.


----------



## rich21

Be sure to include that statement in your next note to BHN.


----------



## ebockelman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity, how many others have multiple choices for their cable provider and where are you? I live in the Deerfield development....near John Young and the 417.



I live between Avalon Park and Waterford Lakes. BHN provides my high-speed internet, and Comcast/Adelphia basic service is included with the HOA fees. I could go with either for internet or TV. (I don't really watch the Comcast basic, though - I use Directv.)


----------



## ebockelman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ponch92* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sooo.... any thoughts on the new TiVo with the CableCards for BH since this is a BH thread?



The Tivo HD and Tivo Series 3 are great machines. The biggest problem is that if BHN does add some of these HD channels to match Directv, they will likely have to use SDV due to bandwidth constraints. If this happens, the SDV channels will not be watchable via the Tivo.


There's a huge (recurring) discussion on this at TivoCommunity.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was on FSN Florida (in Hd too) BHN CFl just doesn't carry it



Yeah, not having FSN Florida also blocks the Marlins and Heat from being on Sun Sports too. I don't understand the FSN issue... really annoying!


Just an FYI... the Ray/BoSox game on ION (used to be PAX) was in HD on Saturday. The HD feed was not carried by BHN... but it was HD OTA.


Just wondering when BHN will add ION's HD feeds (channel 16 on BHN / channel 56 OTA) to it's line up.


While ION is not loaded with great content, it would have been nice to be able to have the Rays games we get on HD without switching over to antenna.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wondering when BHN will add ION's HD feeds (channel 16 on BHN / channel 56 OTA) to it's line up.



I believe that you will find the problem with BHN and most cable companies is, not that they don't want to add any more HD programing but with the current technology they are using, their bandwidth is currently mixed out.


But I have seen several articles about a new delivery method, on the horizon, that will allow for more content. Also, if they were to get rid of the analog channels (channels 1-99) and change it to digital signals, it would free up a lot of bandwidth, making room for more channels to be added. But that would create a problem, because to get even just basic cable, you would need a digital receiver, creating a big cost for them to supply digital receivers to all of their customers, at one time.


----------



## JH2003

I sent in my request for additional HD channels to BHN. I aquired TWC cable when it was first available in Titusville and was one of the first to upgrade to HD. I expressed my concern for no forecast of additional HD channels and that satellite competition has caught my eye.


The BHN response is:


Thank you for your request to carry additional HD channels. We apologize that there is no information available regarding when we will be adding more HD programming to our line-up. Your email has been forwarded to our programming department for consideration regarding the addition of these channels.


For our latest channel line up, please keep checking our website at http://www.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/pro...s/default.aspx 


If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us via email. Thank you for taking the time to write to us and have a wonderful day.



Sincerely,



Steve - 529

Electronic Support Specialist


The Bright House Networks Customer Care Team


Central Florida Division


Since this different from the one presented above, it does not appear to be canned.


----------



## Combatvet

Here is BHN's response


Thank you for your correspondence regarding your Bright House Networks service. We understand that some of our customers do want more HD channels and we are always looking to carry more channels. It is correct that at this time we have not received many requests for individual HD channels and as such are not currently carry as many channels as a national service provider such as Dish Network. The more people that contact us regarding adding HD service, the better the chance that we will add more of those channels. We have submitted a channel request for more HD channels to our programming department on your behalf.


To make a request for HD channels, customers can contact us via email at our website, http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com , or over the phones at 1-877-892-3279.


If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us via email. Thank you for taking the time to write to us and have a wonderful day.



Sincerely,



Jonathan - 3976

Electronic Support Specialist


The Bright House Networks Customer Care Team


Central Florida Division


----------



## rich21

Here's BHN response for adding the NFL channel:


Thank you for your correspondence regarding your Bright House Networks service. We apologize that we are not yet offering the NFL Network. Unfortunately, the situation is not as simple as it may appear.


The cost to add the NFL Network to our digital cable tier is much greater than the individual cost of the channels currently in our line-up. We've tried to offer the best selection of networks at a reasonable price to our subscribers. The NFL Network will only agree to grant broadcasting privileges if we make the channel available as a standard feature of our digital cable product and not as a separate add-on. If we were to agree to their current terms, this would require a significant increase in price to the cable service. If the NFL network would allow us to offer their broadcast as an optional feature instead, the chances of our carriage would increase significantly.


We are still actively working on negotiations with the NFL Network. We invite you to periodically check our website for updates.


If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us via email. Thank you for taking the time to write to us and have a wonderful day.


----------



## PerfectCr

I called D* and they still insists upon charging $199 upfront for the HD-DVR. Probably the only thing keeping me with BHN a the moment.


----------



## drpstudios

hopefully this is in teh right place but....


okay seriously annoying, WOFL-DT has been out for days it seems? or my area (waterford lakes) isnt getting it. I am just using a TERK off air antenna. I am missing my shows in hidef! its sad


----------



## rich21

It sounds like TWC has some plans to increase HD offerings in the future. Since BHN does what TWC does ...

http://www.tvpredictions.com/smallcable073107.htm


----------



## allowiches

I keep seeing posts about what D* has that BHN doesn't. Is there any channels BHN has that D* doesn't? Except for BHN 13 news of course. My wife told me yesterday that she wants to switch. The D* ad campaign is working on the masses.


----------



## JH2003

In Titusville, prior to BHN, TWC upgraded the city to fiber optic cable. My understanding of fiber optic cable is that it has far greater bandwidth capability than the coaxial cable. The fiber optic cable is underground and connects to cable distribution on the poles and cable to the houses. Thus HD users could be upgraded to fiber from pole to house. Since all cities are not fiber, is our fiber capacity being wasted?


I would like comment from our knowledgeable members as to a fiber future, if any. I understand Bellsouth, AT&T plans its own fiber distribution.


----------



## rich21

It appears that D* doesn't have A&E yet nor do they have MOJO, but they do have the National Geographic Channel HD which BHN doesn't. A&E is on the D* list to add in Sept I believe.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packPr...ssetId=1100084


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Titusville, prior to BHN, TWC upgraded the city to fiber optic cable. My understanding of fiber optic cable is that it has far greater bandwidth capability than the coaxial cable. The fiber optic cable is underground and connects to cable distribution on the poles and cable to the houses. Thus HD users could be upgraded to fiber from pole to house. Since all cities are not fiber, is our fiber capacity being wasted?
> 
> 
> I would like comment from our knowledgeable members as to a fiber future, if any. I understand Bellsouth, AT&T plans its own fiber distribution.



BHN is all fiber to the node (neighborhood). They could complete the last mile replacing the copper with fiber to your home if they needed to increase the bandwidth. I predict they will simply eliminate analog service and instantly make room for 150+ HD channels before they would spend the money completing the fiber path. If they converted to MPEG4 the capacity would increase to 300 HD channels with the fiber upgrade still in reserve.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the black L, and what box does it affect?




The Black L problem is just what is sounds like. You turn on the HD DVR and you have a big black L covering 3/4 of the screen. Barry stated once that it was the mask for the menu which appears correct. The problem goes away once you press menu or guide but it's annoying.


Is nobody else seeing this? I get this everyday now.


----------



## rich21

I have never seen it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Black L problem is just what is sounds like. You turn on the HD DVR and you have a big black L covering 3/4 of the screen. Barry stated once that it was the mask for the menu which appears correct. The problem goes away once you press menu or guide but it's annoying.
> 
> 
> Is nobody else seeing this? I get this everyday now.



This was a serious problem for me (and a bunch of other folks on this forum) about 4-5 months ago, but with a software update on the SA8300HD this problem went away 100%. I'm still not seeing it. Maybe you somehow converted back to an old software version? But I'm not quite sure how that could happen. Quite odd...


----------



## MattKey

is it possible we have different experiences of black L from being connected differently, ala component, hdmi-dvi, hdmi-hdmi....?


using hdmi-hdmi i occasionally on startup get it for a second, stayed once, sometimes get the flash to the cg screen.....


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is it possible we have different experiences of black L from being connected differently, ala component, hdmi-dvi, hdmi-hdmi....?
> 
> 
> using hdmi-hdmi i occasionally on startup get it for a second, stayed once, sometimes get the flash to the cg screen.....



If I remember correctly this problem only happened with HDMI. Do a search of this thread and you'll find PLENTY of discussion on the original issue - not that it necessarily is the same issue you're seeing.


----------



## Hakemon

that would explain why i never see it, i use Component..


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry, or anyone, do you have a listing of what channels are SDV? The new Tivo HD, at $299, seems a good idea but they do not receive SDV channels. Also, there are many, many reports of severe pixilation when 2 cable cards are used in the Tivo, especially on the 2nd card. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Barry928

I don't think we will ever know which channels are SDV. I can predict they will be the least watched channels on the entire system so it should be minimal impact on the Tivo users. SDV does not mean TIVO cannot see the channel but that TIVO must rescan to find the current dynamic location of the SDV channel for your node.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The following is a response I received from BHN to my e-mail (I have no idea if this is a canned response or not, kinda seems like it):
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone in this thread needs to start flooding them with request for channels. I think I'm going to start sending an e-mail to them every week with a list of HD channels I'd like to see. We need to get this "small user base's" voice heard or all walk away and go to DirecTV. One way or antoher, they'll get the message.




I got the exact same response from BHN for all 20 or so of my emails about new HD channels. =P


Ive given up on BHN. They dont care....nor have any plans....thats pretty obvious.


I am now seeing what my options are...first step is finding a new place to live since where I am...I can have any internet/cable provider i want as long as its BHN =P


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the exact same response from BHN for all 20 or so of my emails about new HD channels. =P
> 
> 
> Ive given up on BHN. They dont care....nor have any plans....thats pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> I am now seeing what my options are...first step is finding a new place to live since where I am...I can have any internet/cable provider i want as long as its BHN =P



I think a lot of us are in the same boat... wait until DTV officially releases their HD channels this fall... and be ready to pack it up.


I saw an ad last night for FIOS on TV... and was very excited, ready to jump online to see what the deal was there... until I realized I was watching the YES network (New York) off the MLB ticket.


Besides ESPN2, the additions to HD have been very lame these past 2-3 years... there is very little HD content on A&E... Univ-HD shows nothing that interests me... and INHD/MOJO dropped MLB games this year.


I also am interested in Comcast. They dropped a flyer on my door a few weeks back listing channel line ups... FSN-Florida-HD is reason enough for me to drop BHN... and they had Cinemax and Starz HD listed also... I will keep that door open... esp if Comcast does not require a contract or box purchase.


BHN needs to realize, if you are not getting better you are getting worse... and time is running short.


----------



## rolltide1017

I wish Comcast would come to the MetroWest area. I work for the Golf Channel (which is own by Comcast) and I could get free cable service from them. A co-worker has Comcast and gets all there HD channels and some movie channels, HD DVR and digital cable in all other rooms and only pays $14/month.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly this problem only happened with HDMI. Do a search of this thread and you'll find PLENTY of discussion on the original issue - not that it necessarily is the same issue you're seeing.



I'm currently seeing it on my TV with Component. Prior to the software fix I saw it one both my HD DVR's, one using HDMI and one using Component. So far I've only seen it on my Component one since it's resurrection.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, or anyone, do you have a listing of what channels are SDV? The new Tivo HD, at $299, seems a good idea but they do not receive SDV channels. Also, there are many, many reports of severe pixilation when 2 cable cards are used in the Tivo, especially on the 2nd card. Anyone have any idea?




Unless you're a diehard Tivo fan I can't see why it makes sense financially to pay for the monthly Tivo fee, and the $10 BHN would charge you for the dual CableCards. Not to mention the the $300 upfront.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm currently seeing it on my TV with Component. Prior to the software fix I saw it one both my HD DVR's, one using HDMI and one using Component. So far I've only seen it on my Component one since it's resurrection.



Just leave the cable box powered on all the time to avoid seeing the problem.


----------



## Gator1

Come September I will no longer be a customer of BHN if you can not keep up with DirectTv.


I just made this decision last week. I switched from BHN to Directv HD service in anticipation of the 70 plus HD channels they plan to add in Sept. All of us know there is no way BHN will add 7 HD channels must less 70. I see where Time Warner talks about SDV and they will be able to keep up with Directv but I have heard no announcements from BHN. So call me when BHN adds 70 plus HD channels.

PS: Directv gave me a free HD DVR and a free HD receiver plus all pay channels free for 3 months. When have we gotten anything for free from BHN?


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, or anyone, do you have a listing of what channels are SDV? The new Tivo HD, at $299, seems a good idea but they do not receive SDV channels. Also, there are many, many reports of severe pixilation when 2 cable cards are used in the Tivo, especially on the 2nd card. Anyone have any idea?



I had the Series 3 TIVO HD (at $799.) It worked OK with cable cards but I did hadve picture and sound drop outs. I understand that the TIVOs will not work with SDV as this is a two way system and TIVO with cable cards are only one way. If BHN goes with SDV then the TIVO will not work with this system until there are two way cable cards.


----------



## Barry928

With Satellite no longer an option for TIVO and with Cable Cards restricted by TIVO to one way only the options for service are getting thin. I would buy a TIVO box if they would release a version that was OCAP compliant for cable. Larger hard drive, more tuners, no cable cards, full access to all 2 way services and the TIVO software would be a big seller. They just need to drop that monthly fee down to $5 a month.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PS: Directv gave me a free HD DVR and a free HD receiver plus all pay channels free for 3 months. When have we gotten anything for free from BHN?



How did you get this? Everytime I call they say you need to pay $199 for the HD-DVR. Can you share here or via PM? Thanks!


----------



## rich21

I would be interested in information on the deal as well.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Come September I will no longer be a customer of BHN if you can not keep up with DirectTv.
> 
> 
> I just made this decision last week. I switched from BHN to Directv HD service in anticipation of the 70 plus HD channels they plan to add in Sept. All of us know there is no way BHN will add 7 HD channels must less 70. I see where Time Warner talks about SDV and they will be able to keep up with Directv but I have heard no announcements from BHN. So call me when BHN adds 70 plus HD channels.
> 
> PS: Directv gave me a free HD DVR and a free HD receiver plus all pay channels free for 3 months. When have we gotten anything for free from BHN?




If it wasn't for the fact that BHN is my only choice for High Speed Internet I would switch to DirectTV for TV in a heartbeat. But currently the combo package for Internet and cable from BHN is tough to beat.


----------



## rich21

Here's an article on what D* has/will be adding. Note the NFL package & regional sports channels count in their 70 national HD channels. The article also says D* would be not be increasing the price of the HD package.

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/articles...n_channels.php


----------



## Barry928

If you sign a two year contract with D* is the price locked in for the entire two years?


----------



## rich21

I doubt it. It don't believe it was ever that way with the SD package.


Historically though, D* doesn't raise prices as often as BHN.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I keep seeing posts about what D* has that BHN doesn't. Is there any channels BHN has that D* doesn't? Except for BHN 13 news of course. My wife told me yesterday that she wants to switch. The D* ad campaign is working on the masses.




presently but will be changing next month.......a&e hd and mojo. but directv has fsn florida in hd, baseball in hd.........nfl in hd.........in september, we will get approximately the first 40 (of 100) hd channels by years end. all the regional sports networks will be shifted to conus beam. this means, if you sign up for nba league pass or nhl center ice, you will see all available hd games broadcast.


if you're a sports junkie like myself, directv is the only alternative. that's why i went back.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Crap, if BHN doesn't get the NHL pass in HD this year, I might have to go postal. I would at least be happy if they would get FSN (HD or not).


----------



## Impala1ss

Barry - I know you can talk to BHN through your contacts. Is there any info on more HD channels in the near future - like September? Do they realize they will lose a lot of current subscribers for the 2 years of the DTV contract? Do they show any caring for us current subscribers? Their "boilerplate" replies are an insult to those of us who care. What do you think?


To EVERYONE shifting to DTV or planning to. Would you please come back here and report on your PQ? ON the satellite boards there is a lot of unhappiness regarding DTV PQ. Let us know if MPEG-4 solves this problem at all. I simply do not want HD-lite. What makes us think DTV won't reduce the new HD channels to 1220, or 1440X1080,also. If they send out a 1920X1080 picture I will be a new customer in a heartbeat.


----------



## the64gto

I know this has been mentioned before, but it seems to me that it is getting worse. The audio is really out of sync with the people speaking. I see this on both an analog TV and my 8300 and it is on many channels. Question then: is this a network problem, TV Station, BHN or isolated to my local feed?


----------



## Barry928

Do you have the ability to delay your audio with an AV receiver to compensate for the lip sync?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry - I know you can talk to BHN through your contacts. Is there any info on more HD channels in the near future - like September? Do they realize they will lose a lot of current subscribers for the 2 years of the DTV contract? Do they show any caring for us current subscribers? Their "boilerplate" replies are an insult to those of us who care. What do you think?
> 
> 
> To EVERYONE shifting to DTV or planning to. Would you please come back here and report on your PQ? ON the satellite boards there is a lot of unhappiness regarding DTV PQ. Let us know if MPEG-4 solves this problem at all. I simply do not want HD-lite. What makes us think DTV won't reduce the new HD channels to 1220, or 1440X1080,also. If they send out a 1920X1080 picture I will be a new customer in a heartbeat.



I have sent numerous emails in the last month each time moving higher up into management including department heads and V.P's. So far I have received no response even though I suggested the potential 2 year loss of customers and the inaccurate information in the replies from the CSR's.


Like you I am waiting to read the reports about picture quality on D* MPEG4 HD service. They have a chance to do the right thing and now with the added pressure from the publicity from the Comcast HD picture quality law suit they may be forced to provide actual HD resolution. Personally, I can never go back to HD lite.


Today is the day BHN begins issuing the new version of the HD DVR. The SA8300HDC meets the open security requirement required by law on July 1. You can recognize the new box right away by the visible cable card slot in the back. I have yet to confirm with my own eyes that these new boxes come preloaded with the Navigator GUI interface.


MisterJ, If you can shed any light on the wall of silence at BHN folks here would appreciate an update.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this has been mentioned before, but it seems to me that it is getting worse. The audio is really out of sync with the people speaking. I see this on both an analog TV and my 8300 and it is on many channels. Question then: is this a network problem, TV Station, BHN or isolated to my local feed?




I have serious sync problems on only one channel...TNT HD. Everything else is fine...but TNT is really bad and unwatchable.


I am using a 8300 with digital Coax to my receiver and HDMI (video) to my TV.


My AVR is pretty old and doesn't have sync adjustments....even if it did...it would not help since I only have issues with one channel. That has to be on BHN end.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have sent numerous emails in the last month each time moving higher up into management including department heads and V.P's. So far I have received no response even though I suggested the potential 2 year loss of customers and the inaccurate information in the replies from the CSR's.
> 
> 
> Like you I am waiting to read the reports about picture quality on D* MPEG4 HD service. They have a chance to do the right thing and now with the added pressure from the publicity from the Comcast HD picture quality law suit they may be forced to provide actual HD resolution. Personally, I can never go back to HD lite.
> 
> 
> Today is the day BHN begins issuing the new version of the HD DVR. The SA8300HDC meets the open security requirement required by law on July 1. You can recognize the new box right away by the visible cable card slot in the back. I have yet to confirm with my own eyes that these new boxes come preloaded with the Navigator GUI interface.
> 
> 
> MisterJ, If you can shed any light on the wall of silence at BHN folks here would appreciate an update.



DO you know if its possible for existing customers to get the newer 8300HDC?


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DO you know if its possible for existing customers to get the newer 8300HDC?




Be very careful what you ask for. Doesn't seem so good here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=878522


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have serious sync problems on only one channel...TNT HD. Everything else is fine...but TNT is really bad and unwatchable.
> 
> 
> I am using a 8300 with digital Coax to my receiver and HDMI (video) to my TV.
> 
> 
> My AVR is pretty old and doesn't have sync adjustments....even if it did...it would not help since I only have issues with one channel. That has to be on BHN end.



This is actually a national problem with TNT HD. Normally you would have a problem where the audio is ahead of the video but in the case of TNT HD the video is ahead of the audio so nothing can be done on the user end. I have noticed that not every show is out of sync.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this has been mentioned before, but it seems to me that it is getting worse. The audio is really out of sync with the people speaking. I see this on both an analog TV and my 8300 and it is on many channels. Question then: is this a network problem, TV Station, BHN or isolated to my local feed?



Do you leave your cable box on all the time? If so this is a known problem. Just turn the cable box off and back on and the problem should be fixed. Happens to mine all the time.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Be very careful what you ask for. Doesn't seem so good here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=878522




LOL thanks.


I'll stick with my current 8300 then







Just wish it had better software.


----------



## Barry928

I have new info on SDV. I was wrong about the compatibility with TIVO. The SDV channels will be flagged for encryption separately so the Cable card will not be able to receive an SDV channel. The good news is the SDV deployment will not start until sometime in 2008. The bad news is it will involve 150 channels not 50 as previously planned. BHN will need to do something at that time to avoid alienating all the TIVO customers but that is yet to be determined.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have the ability to delay your audio with an AV receiver to compensate for the lip sync?



Yes I do, however cannot do that with the most watched TV which is analog. (wife has it on most of the day soaps etc.) Noticed a bad problem 2 days ago on ch 2 (4) Regis&Kelly, voice was behind the lips.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you leave your cable box on all the time? If so this is a known problem. Just turn the cable box off and back on and the problem should be fixed. Happens to mine all the time.



I do shut it "off" but power is still applied to box because some programs get recorded in the middle of the night....if that is what you mean. I do a total power off about once per month and then a re-boot to clear up the HDD space. I can usually tell when I need to do it because the "triangles" show up giving me a warning of erasure on some programs. The reboot, makes them all go away. Looking at the menu before the reboot, shows plenty of space left however, the reboot clears up the warnings.


----------



## Barry928

I guess it could be just that show or just that channel unless other people can report similar lip sync issues. Do you have any way to compare to off air to see if the broadcaster is sending out of sync?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess it could be just that show or just that channel unless other people can report similar lip sync issues. Do you have any way to compare to off air to see if the broadcaster is sending out of sync?



I will try that in the next couple of days when I come across a (local)channel with the problem and then do the comparison....


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess it could be just that show or just that channel unless other people can report similar lip sync issues. Do you have any way to compare to off air to see if the broadcaster is sending out of sync?



I recorded The Closer a few days ago from the analog BHN TNT feed via my DVR (ReplayTV). I saw major sync issues with that recording. Now that I think about it, I don't recall if the audio was ahead of or behind the video. Other shows recorded around that time from other channels were normal (practically unnoticeable sync issues). Sounds like a TNT problem, regardless of HD or SD.


DaveA


----------



## Barry928

Here is the TNT HD Lip Sync national thread going back to March.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...t=TNT+LIP+SYNC


----------



## MisterJ

OK, what do you want to know about the 8300HDC? Keep in mind I'm not as techie as some of you







I was not aware that it had been released out to customers tho. I thought we were still testing...... I will have to check on that. Without detail, the box still needs some fine tuning.


----------



## Barry928

I will be picking up the 8300HDC and a new model SA4250HD for some technical feedback testing next week. I will take a few screen shots to show the new user interface of Navigator and explore all the settings to post here.


----------



## MisterJ

to each his own..... But I'm not a huge fan of the 8300HDC Navigator compared to the current. Its not as user friendly and it doesn't have an "upgraded" appearance. Alot of testing it have responded with the same feedback.


----------



## Barry928

MisterJ- I think most people here are more concerned at the BHN response to DirecTV offering them a huge list of new HD channels. So far the CSR's are responding that the HD customer is a small part of the BHN viewership and that not many customers are requesting new HD channels. The national statistics say the opposite with 41% of digital cable customers owning an HDTV. It is baffling to many of us that BHN is willing to let the new D* HD programming package go completely unchallenged this fall.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MisterJ- I think most people here are more concerned at the BHN response to DirecTV offering them a huge list of new HD channels. So far the CSR's are responding that the HD customer is a small part of the BHN viewership and that not many customers are requesting new HD channels. The national statistics say the opposite with 41% of digital cable customers owning an HDTV. It is baffling to many of us that BHN is willing to let the new D* HD programming package go completely unchallenged this fall.



Barry, from what I have been seeing, the problem is most cable companies have no room left, on their current delivery system, to add any more HD programing.


Maybe HD customers are a small part of the BHN viewership, because people that are looking for more HD programing have been dropping BHN, and switched to satellite delivery for more HD programing.


I know in the past few weeks I have seen DirecTV trucks doing installs in our neighborhood.


----------



## Barry928

I think BHN could fit 15 to 20 HD channels on the current system and have them running in two weeks. To my thinking if BHN picked the 15 best HD channels on the D* list they could be very competitive.


Your neighbors must be doing a lot of research on the internet to anticipate the D* satellite coming on line next month. Switching to D* right now gets you fewer and lower quality HD channels.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your neighbors must be doing a lot of research on the internet to anticipate the D* satellite coming on line next month. Switching to D* right now gets you fewer and lower quality HD channels.



I think their advertising everywhere has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Barry928

I have seen the D* advertising with 100 HD channels in big letters and no mention that it is not going to actually have 100 channels until the end of the year and 50 of those channels are the seasonal NFL sunday ticket, regional sports networks and time shifted west coast feeds.


Still, the other 50 HD channels are going to be hard to resist.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think BHN could fit 15 to 20 HD channels on the current system and have them running in two weeks. To my thinking if BHN picked the 15 best HD channels on the D* list they could be very competitive.



That would be plenty to keep me with BHN. In fact, I'm not even asking that they add a ton of HD channels over night but to just make an effort. As it is now, they don't seem to be even making an effort which is what really has me upset. I would've expect us to have National Geographic HD by now but it has been sadly missing and not even hinted by BHN.


The only down side for me is there are 2 major reason that will keep me from switching to DirecTV this fall for now:


1) I currently have a sweat deal from BHN that is saving me a lot of money. D* cannot match it without me giving up many channels compared to what I have now.

2) I'm in an apartment and the thought of having to run wires under a window or through the sliding glass doors on the patio is not a good one. When I was with D* years ago, I absolutely hated having the wires every where. While I could get over it, my wife will not go for it. If we did get it, there would be no way to get the second bedroom hooked up which is on the opposite end of the apartment (the wire would have to cross 3 doorways and the kitchen to get there). I know this isn't D* fault but, I don't understand why apartments will not let you tap into the cable wires on the outside of the building so you could use the outlets installed in the apartment.


Although, when D* starts adding channels this fall and my BHN bill goes back up when my deal is over, I may try to get over #2 and give D* some serious thought (assuming BHN doesn't make a move to add more HD between now and then).


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have seen the D* advertising with 100 HD channels in big letters and no mention that it is not going to actually have 100 channels until the end of the year and 50 of those channels are the seasonal NFL sunday ticket, regional sports networks and time shifted west coast feeds.
> 
> 
> Still, the other 50 HD channels are going to be hard to resist.



Here is an up to date list and time table of the new HD programing for D*. Read post #1. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

>>I would've expect us to have National Geographic HD by now but it has been sadly missing and not even hinted by BAN.


----------



## Barry928

I look it up and A&E, Universal and ESPN2 were added to the HD lineup on BHN since that meeting in Nov. 2005.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I look it up and A&E, Universal and ESPN2 were added to the HD lineup on BHN since that meeting in Nov. 2005.



But not what we were told to expect in the first hafl of 2006.


----------



## Barry928

That is correct. We were told it would be different channels like Starz and Nat Geo. BHN is dependent on the TWC programming negotiations which seem to fall through in the 11th hour frequently.


----------



## mschiff

My cable bill every month is obscenely high. At work, we have 4 HD DVRs, 1 HD receiver and one SD receiver for less money than I pay for 2 HD DVRs and one standard cable box. Unless BHN matches at least some of the HD offerings (20 or so, including Sci Fi and Nat Geo, plus more similar channels - i.e. I don't care about sports channels), I'll be switching. We have a 61" Pioneer plasma at work, and the HD PQ looks fine to me.


I will keep my cable modem though.


-- Martin


----------



## WayneW

Here is my reply from the same guy at BH: (similar, but different)


Thank you for your correspondence regarding your Bright House Networks service. We are always looking to add more programming to our lineup, including more HD channels. Unfortunately, as a local provider it is difficult to carry as many HD or non-HD channels a national provider. We do submit channel requests to our programming department when customer request a specific network or type of programming, and this information is taken into consideration when we look to add new channels. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us via email. Thank you for taking the time to write to us and have a wonderful day.


Sincerely,

Jonathan - 3976

Electronic Support Specialist

The Bright House Networks Customer Care Team

Central Florida Division




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Combatvet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is BHN's response
> 
> 
> Thank you for your correspondence regarding your Bright House Networks service. We understand that some of our customers do want more HD channels and we are always looking to carry more channels. It is correct that at this time we have not received many requests for individual HD channels and as such are not currently carry as many channels as a national service provider such as Dish Network. The more people that contact us regarding adding HD service, the better the chance that we will add more of those channels. We have submitted a channel request for more HD channels to our programming department on your behalf.
> 
> 
> To make a request for HD channels, customers can contact us via email at our website, http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com , or over the phones at 1-877-892-3279.
> 
> 
> If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us via email. Thank you for taking the time to write to us and have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jonathan - 3976
> 
> Electronic Support Specialist
> 
> The Bright House Networks Customer Care Team
> 
> Central Florida Division


----------



## Barry928

Thank you for your correspondence regarding Bright House Networks service. We are not willing at this time to upset our analog only customers by switching to all digital service. We understand this decision consumes 75% of our total bandwidth for the lowest quality channels and leaves us unable to compete with national providers. We have passed your request for more HD channels onto the programming department who is powerless to do anything until the analog service ends. Thank you for your patience as we wait for management to make the tough decisions regarding the conversion to all digital. If you have any additional questions or concerns please check back with us when your 2 year contract with DirecTV comes up for renewal.


----------



## Impala1ss

Greta job, Barry. I note that even Mr. J doesn't even chime in about this issue. Brighthouse sadly disappoints.


----------



## rich21

Sounds like nothing will be added until SDV is in place everywhere, late 2008 if things go well.


We should take a poll to vote for a couple of HD we would like add and submit that rather than the full list D* is doing. Maybe we could get a small number of channels added.


----------



## Barry928

They do have room to add HD channels before SDV. Perhaps if everyone here listed the Top 10 channels they want in HD we could arrive at a group request for BHN.


----------



## allowiches

Sci-Fi and BBC America HD are the top two on my list. Of course FSN SD or HD is always looked for.


----------



## rich21

So here's the list which should be possible

=================================

Animal Planet

Big Ten Network

CineMax East

CineMax West

CNN

Discovery Channel (simulcast)

Food Network

HBO West

HGTV

History Channel

MHD (MTV)

Science Channel

Showtime West

Starz! East

Starz! West

Starz! Edge

Starz! Comedy

Starz Kids & Family

The Movie Channel

The National Geographic Channel

TBS

TLC

The Weather Channel

Versus/Golf

FSN Florida


May not be available until Fall 2007:

====================

RFD TV

Bravo

Cartoon

Chiller

CNBC

FX

HBO2 East

HBO2 West

HBO Family East

HBO Family West

HBO Latino East

HBO Signature East

MoreMax East

Sci-Fi

Sleuth

Speed

USA

The Tennis Channel



May not be available until Spring 2008

=============================

Disney Channel

Toon Disney

ABC Family

ESPN News

MGM


----------



## Barry928

For Me

Big Ten Network

CineMax East

History Channel

MHD (MTV)

Sci-Fi

Starz! East

The Movie Channel


For my wife

Bravo

HGTV

Discovery Channel


----------



## rolltide1017

Barry, the Discovery Channel you listed, is it a simulcast of the current Discovery Channel? If so will they continue with DiscoveryHD Theater?


My Top Ten HD wish list:

1 - SciFi

2 - History Channel

3 - National Geographic Channel

4 - TBS

5 - FSN Florida

6 - Versus/Golf

7 - Big Ten Network

8 - FX

9 - The Movie Channel

10 - Food Network


My wife would also love

Bravo

TLC


----------



## mschiff

Mine are:


Sci-Fi

Discovery

Nat Geo

Animal Planet

Science Channel

Cinemax East

Starz East

The Movie Channel


Wife would add

USA

Sleuth

TBS

TLC


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, the Discovery Channel you listed, is it a simulcast of the current Discovery Channel? If so will they continue with DiscoveryHD Theater?



Yes, this is a simulcast of the main Discovery channel in HD. It is one of many new HD channels being proposed by Discovery Inc. in addition to Discovery HD Theater.


----------



## Combatvet

CineMax HD

Starz HD

The Movie Channel HD

FSN Florida HD

Speed HD

USA HD

TBS HD

The National Geographic Channel HD



Ended up having a service tech come out this weekend. I asked the service tech if maybe he has heard anything about more HD channels, looks at me and laughs and tells me he is switching to Satellite. I did not know BHN is owned by some guys in NYC as an investment. I think I have a better shot of going back to Iraq than seeing more HD on BHN


----------



## rich21

Home office for BHN is in Syracuse ! Florida is their largest market though.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Here is my list:

The National Geographic Channel

Animal Planet

Discovery Channel (simulcast)

Food Network

HGTV

History Channel

Science Channel

Showtime West

The Movie Channel

TBS

TLC

Sci-Fi

Sleuth

USA


----------



## rolltide1017

Just looking at DirecTV's website and they don't offer CW18 in HD. That is almost a deal breaker if I was going to switch, can't go without Smallville in HD (don't want to have to use OTA). We'll see what happens when D* adds all the HD channels this fall because it will be really tempting. D* will also have to give me the HD DVR for free or its a deal breaker. I'm not paying $200 for a DVR (on top of there monthly DVR fee) that is free from BHN.


If I were to switch this fall, would BHN allow me to only keep my internet service while dropping everything else?


----------



## DaveA

Mine:


1 - Big Ten Network

2 - Sci-Fi

3 - USA

4 - Discovery Channel (simulcast)

5 - Science Channel

6 - The National Geographic Channel

7 - FX

8 - History Channel

9 - Animal Planet

10 - TLC


----------



## MisterJ

This is a touchy subject. First off, Barry is correct with his responses as far as adding more HD channels in terms of the bandwith and $$ negotations. When negotations for ESPNHD2 was on the table, dollars was the biggest obsticle. I'm not in programming, (I'm on the sales side) but adding more HD channels is high on the list. When you (a customer) calls BHN to cancel your cable, the rep who does the disconnect order will code the order with a reason as to why you are cancelling. Then marketing and programming monitors the disconnect reasons. So we have a general idea when customers cancel and go to D*, that they will be a D* customer for about 2 years due to their contracts.


When a customer contacts customer service to request a channel, the rep will look through a list of channels then "check off" that channel and it is recorded as being requestd. Then programming will monitor all those requests. So when you either email a request or call customer service to request, don't think that its not being noted. Also, when new channels are released, the info is usually not passed along to customer service reps until a day or two before the channel is included in the line up. Main reason for this is programming doesn't want to send out a memo saying that XYZ-HD will be released on September 1 because something may happen and the deal may be delayed to various reasons.


Most of you probably already know how it works. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I don't have any "inside info" but I don't mind passing along suggestions to where they need to go.


I usually don't read the postings here but every other day, so thats why I hadn't responded. But if you send me a PM, it sends me an email alert so I will get that sooner.








> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greta job, Barry. I note that even Mr. J doesn't even chime in about this issue. Brighthouse sadly disappoints.


----------



## DaveA

MisterJ,


Thanks for the response. Your description of what happens when a customer calls or emails seems logical and not unexpected. My personal interpretation of that process and the posted BHN responses is that BHN is monitoring for some pain threshold of customer dissatisfaction and reacting only as necessary. Plus, any change in lineup to current requests and/or complaints would probably take months to implement.


This is in sharp contrast to a company that chooses to be a leader or at least compete in providing a rich HD experience, as D* appears to be doing. I understand that the BHN approach is less risky for a business's financial statement, but in today's pseudo-competitive market, that may be short-sighted depending on how optimistic one is on the demand for HD content. I can't help but see the analogy between the American versus the Japanese car manufacturers (or most industries), where historically the former plans for the next quarter and the latter plans for 5 years out.


Personally, I want much HD content quickly, so I'll likely make the switch once D* proves they can deliver. Given that the HD/DVR/DigitalTV/Internet/VOIP crowd like us in this forum are likely providing the cash flow to BHN more than the analog-only households, it seems strange that BHN does not even explain their HD plan or roadmap, let alone cater their services more strongly to those who pay the bills and are begging them for basic planning info. I imagine others in this forum feel similarly.


Again, thanks for the info. I'm not directing my post AT you, just explaining my take on things.


----------



## Combatvet

DaveA, your post in right on! After the service Tech told me BHN is owned by guys in NYC and BHN is not with TWC anymore, I knew this was a loosing battle. After spending 2 years almost in Iraq, 1 of the things I looked forward too was watching the Marlins. I still do not understand how Tampa has FSN but not Orlando. I know BHN is broken up into 3 markets, north, central and west. From what I was told central is the worst of the 3. TBS will be carrying the playoffs this year in HD and I plan to have TBSHD. A year and still no NFL network along with FSN. I know come September if no improvements are made, I will take my money somewhere else


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a touchy subject. First off, Barry is correct with his responses as far as adding more HD channels in terms of the bandwith and $$ negotations. When negotations for ESPNHD2 was on the table, dollars was the biggest obsticle. I'm not in programming, (I'm on the sales side) but adding more HD channels is high on the list. When you (a customer) calls BHN to cancel your cable, the rep who does the disconnect order will code the order with a reason as to why you are cancelling. Then marketing and programming monitors the disconnect reasons. So we have a general idea when customers cancel and go to D*, that they will be a D* customer for about 2 years due to their contracts.
> 
> 
> When a customer contacts customer service to request a channel, the rep will look through a list of channels then "check off" that channel and it is recorded as being requestd. Then programming will monitor all those requests. So when you either email a request or call customer service to request, don't think that its not being noted. Also, when new channels are released, the info is usually not passed along to customer service reps until a day or two before the channel is included in the line up. Main reason for this is programming doesn't want to send out a memo saying that XYZ-HD will be released on September 1 because something may happen and the deal may be delayed to various reasons.
> 
> 
> Most of you probably already know how it works. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I don't have any "inside info" but I don't mind passing along suggestions to where they need to go.
> 
> 
> I usually don't read the postings here but every other day, so thats why I hadn't responded. But if you send me a PM, it sends me an email alert so I will get that sooner.




Thanks for the info.


In my opinion BHN biggest mistake is not that they are slow in adding HD channels but that they do not seem to have any plan. D* may or may not deliver on its promises but at least they appear to have a plan and have communicated that with its customers.


If it wasn't for the fact that I am "forced" to have BHN where I live I would switch in a heartbeat....#1 reason would be because of BHN poor customer support and communication....followed by #2 reason being that they do not have the HD lineup I want.


If BHN showed me alist of channels they plan to add within the next year...I would be happy.


----------



## Impala1ss

As I recall when Brighthouse broke away from TW there was an agreement that Brighthouse would piggyback on TW's acquisition of new HD channels. Therefore whenever TW gets new HD channels Brighthouse would get them also. I think however that TW has gotten some new channels that we haven't gotten. Anyone have any additional info.?


----------



## rich21

TWC has been slow to add new HD channels as well. I took a look at TWC in Raleigh and saw the same HD line up , sans A&E HD. There are some TWC locations which get the NFL channel because of a take of another cable company and they were forced to carry it.


Seems to me that if D* doesn't mess up the HD channels in MPEG4, why would anyone consider going back to BHN once they switch ?


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just looking at DirecTV's website and they don't offer CW18 in HD. That is almost a deal breaker if I was going to switch, can't go without Smallville in HD (don't want to have to use OTA). We'll see what happens when D* adds all the HD channels this fall because it will be really tempting. D* will also have to give me the HD DVR for free or its a deal breaker. I'm not paying $200 for a DVR (on top of there monthly DVR fee) that is free from BHN.
> 
> 
> If I were to switch this fall, would BHN allow me to only keep my internet service while dropping everything else?



Yes. I just dropped BHN for Directv but am keeping Road Runner. I keep checking back with you guys to see if anything changes with BHN for more HD.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I hope BHN is planning for this next year, because it will be a big one. I have been very happy with BHN, but if at this time next year:


Still no NFL Network

Still no Big10 Network

and if DirecTV comes through with even about 1/3 of thd HD channels they are promising... I will have a difficult time staying with BHN.



Thre is sooo much that I hate about how DirecTV is run, and I'd hate to go back. BHN---- don't force me back to the dark side


----------



## allowiches

BHN doesn't want to tell us what they will do. So I have to assume they don't have an HD plan. If they had a good plan, I would think they would counter the D* ads (which are highly effective) with their own ads listing what is coming. But no, they just want to give us cute and fuzzy asteric ads. I'm sure that's going to keep me a customer !


My wife is bugging me to switch to D* because of the ads. I won't be able to hold out forever.


ETA: MisterJ: You may want to print out the last few pages of this thread and take it to your superiors and tell them to read it to see that BHN is in for some trouble. This is just a small portion of total BHN customers.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC has been slow to add new HD channels as well. I took a look at TWC in Raleigh and saw the same HD line up , sans A&E HD. There are some TWC locations which get the NFL channel because of a take of another cable company and they were forced to carry it.
> 
> 
> Seems to me that if D* doesn't mess up the HD channels in MPEG4, why would anyone consider going back to BHN once they switch ?



I was recently visiting family, in Maine, TWC country, here are the HD channels TWC has for that area:


704 WPFO HD WPFO High Definition Broadcast HD (High Definition)

706 WCSH HD WGME HD Broadcast HD (High Definition)

708 WMTW HD WMTW (High Definition) Broadcast HD (High Definition)

712 MAINE PBS Maine PBS Broadcast HD (High Definition)

750 HD HBO HBO HD HBO HD (High Definition)

751 HD SHOWTIME Showtime HD Showtime HD (High Definition)

752 HD STARZ Starz HD Starz HD (High Definition)

753 HD CINEMAX Cinemax HD Cinemax HD (High Definition)

770 HD NET HD NET Broadcast HD (High Definition)

771 HDN MOVIES HD NET MOVIES Broadcast HD (High Definition)

772 ESPN HD ESPN HD HD PLUS TIER

773 NESN HD NESN High Definition Broadcast HD (High Definition)

774 MOJO Mojo HD PLUS TIER

775 INHD2 iNDemand HD 2 HD PLUS TIER

776 DISC HD Discovery HD HD PLUS TIER

778 ESPN2 HD ESPN2 HD HD PLUS TIER

779 FSNE HD Fox Sports New England (High Definition) Broadcast HD (High Definition)


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. I just dropped BHN for Directv but am keeping Road Runner. I keep checking back with you guys to see if anything changes with BHN for more HD.



Can you give us a comparison of PQ between D* and Brighthouse? Any benefits? Any setbacks?


----------



## Rojma

I recently had to make the hard decision of staying with D* (and give up my Tivo for a D* HR20) or switching to BHN, allowing me to stay with Tivo via a Series 3 Tivo.


The #1 deciding factor was content, especially HD content. I scoured through BHN's web site and even called their customer support, but they could not even give me a shred of detail of their future HD plans.


In the end, the HD content won out and I am staying with D* and giving up my Tivo for a D* HR20. The day the D* D10 satellite successfully launched, I called D* for an upgraded dish and receivers.


BHN lost me as a potential customer because they could not provide me any information to their future HD plans. I would have even been willing to wait a few months for BHN if they announced they were launching some HD channels to compete with D*'s upcoming HD lineup.


It's a shame because I have received very good service from BHN with their cable modem service. I was looking forward to not only reducing my combined cable/internet bill, but also only having one bill/payment for both services.


BTW, although the D* HR20 is no Tivo, it isn't half bad either. It does what I want it to do, which is record the programs I want.


----------



## james32746

1. Starz HD (and Starz on Demand)

2. Movie Channel HD

3. Cinemax HD

4. National Geographic HD

5. TBS HD

6. FSN Florida HD (and SD)

7. Cartoon Network HD

8. Boomerang HD (and SD)

9. WOPX-DT

10. CNN HD


Note: some of these channels are not available yet


----------



## dsinger

Is anyone having problems getting Dolby Digital audio on the HD channels today? Started with dropouts on the Today Show and this afternoon it seems to apply to all HD channels.


Regarding added HD channels, I agree that BHN has to do something SOON. I would hate to go to D* but may have no choice.


----------



## rich21

Looks like D* is going back to 1920 on the MPEG2 birds

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=886861


----------



## Barry928

It looks like FSN is going to up the ante on its negotiations with BHN. FSN just acquired the rights to all the Magic games previously aired on WRBW.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like D* is going back to 1920 on the MPEG2 birds
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=886861



I wonder if this is a reaction to the upcoming lawsuit with Comcast over HD picture quality?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone having problems getting Dolby Digital audio on the HD channels today? Started with dropouts on the Today Show and this afternoon it seems to apply to all HD channels.
> 
> 
> Regarding added HD channels, I agree that BHN has to do something SOON. I would hate to go to D* but may have no choice.



Sometimes Dolby Digital needs to be reset. Go into the settings and toggle DD off and on again to reset the digital output from the box.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sometimes Dolby Digital needs to be reset. Go into the settings and toggle DD off and on again to reset the digital output from the box.



Thanks for the reply. I did that with every HD channel I used to verify the problem. Only the 2 channel output provides sound. If the problem continues in the morning I will call BHN. They haven't been here for a while and I can ***** about lack of HD channels.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like FSN is going to up the ante on its negotiations with BHN. FSN just acquired the rights to all the Magic games previously aired on WRBW.



Well, BHN is going to have to add this channel now because there is no way Magic fans will stand for not being able to see the home town team. I'm not much of a Magic fan but this is good news for those of us who want FSN, at least I hope it is. Now, will they also add FSN HD or just the SD channel.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I did that with every HD channel I used to verify the problem. Only the 2 channel output provides sound. If the problem continues in the morning I will call BHN. They haven't been here for a while and I can ***** about lack of HD channels.



If you have not done so already unplug the power cord and do a full cold reboot as a last resort before scheduling a service call. If you do talk to a tech be sure to ask him if he is switching to satellite.


----------



## Hakemon

hey, what's this talk about SA4250HD?? i could always use a new cable box without DVR, with a new interface, preferably an interface in HD...


----------



## Barry928

I have the new SA4250HDC. It comes loaded with Navigator. You sure you still want one?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the new SA4250HDC. It comes loaded with Navigator. You sure you still want one?



only if they are working decent enough (meaning, don't self reboot or channels stutter) and oh, have Component out for old fasion HD's like mine..


on the 3250, it's kinda old looking now just like the Pace I used to have, and you can tell it's still 640x480 upscaled, so to me, the guide looks plain, and quite old... I remember when I got cable in I think 99, the guide looked EXACTLY the same.. I'm ready for a change...


(what does my SA3250HD run on btw?)


im leaving for my tech college right now, i'll try to post back while there... EDIT: (im here)


It just occured to me that the 4250 still has 640x480 upscaled graphics for it's own stuff.. atleast if it's a new "look" i'll be up for it..


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have not done so already unplug the power cord and do a full cold reboot as a last resort before scheduling a service call. If you do talk to a tech be sure to ask him if he is switching to satellite.



Barry: Thanks. I have an external sata hooked to the box and prefer to minimize the hard boots. Called BHN this AM and they had me go thru the hard reboot. That fixed the problem. The BHN person was surprised it did !! I also bitched about the lack of new HD channels and told her about D*'s claim of having a hundred by the end of the year. That was news to her. She said she would pass along my complaint.


----------



## Gator1




rolltide1017 said:


> Well, BHN is going to have to add this channel now because there is no way Magic fans will stand for not being able to see the home town team.
> 
> 
> 
> Well last year we said there is no way NFL fans will stand for not being able to see the NFL games that the NFL network was going to carry. BHN would have to add NFL Network.
> 
> 
> Well it is a year later and no NFL network so I would not count on BHN adding the new channel for the Magic games. It also is the same issue as the NFL network. BHN wants to add these channels to a sports tier were you have to pay extra and the networks wants them added to the regular tier.


----------



## rolltide1017

I think it is a bit different with the Magic. This is Orlando's only major pro team that is just a few miles away from everyone and the biggest local cable company will not be carrying there games, I don't think BHN will survive if they do that. Bit different NFL network games, we still see every Bucs game here.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, BHN is going to have to add this channel now because there is no way Magic fans will stand for not being able to see the home town team. I'm not much of a Magic fan but this is good news for those of us who want FSN, at least I hope it is. Now, will they also add FSN HD or just the SD channel.



Agreed. That's huge news for baseball fans as I assume BHN will be forced to add FSN to carry the Magic games. This will open up Marlins and Rays games on FSN/SunSports. Seems like they recently juggled around the 100-110 channels to make room for FSN too. HIT THE BUTTON


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it is a bit different with the Magic. This is Orlando's only major pro team that is just a few miles away from everyone and the biggest local cable company will not be carrying there games, I don't think BHN will survive if they do that. Bit different NFL network games, we still see every Bucs game here.



If the Bucs or Fins/Jags (whoever the "home AFC team" is now) were on an NFL Network game, the game would be carried on a local station per the NFL rules. There is no way a "home team" would be blocked out due to not carriying NFL network... I read something on this with the whole NFL issue last year.


I do not see the Magic games not being carried locally... it took them a few months... but remember when Sunshine was not renewed by BHN? That got fixed pretty fast.


----------



## jcybert

Here's my list


SciFi

History

Speed

Versus

TBS

Science

Comedy Central

Sleuth

TLC

Food Network

CNN

National Geographic


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you give us a comparison of PQ between D* and Brighthouse? Any benefits? Any setbacks?



The SD channels look a lot better, the HD channels look good but BHN looks a tad better. I hope when Directv switches over to the new satellite in Sept and adds the new HD channels when everything will be in mgep 4, all channels will improve. I will keep you posted.


Rain fade remains an issue with Directv.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed. That's huge news for baseball fans as I assume BHN will be forced to add FSN to carry the Magic games. This will open up Marlins and Rays games on FSN/SunSports. Seems like they recently juggled around the 100-110 channels to make room for FSN too. HIT THE BUTTON




So you guys think BHN will really listen to the fans and do the right thing and add FSN? This would be the first time. I would like to think so but we will wait and see but I doubt it.


I am a former BHN customer who now has Directv so I get FSN but I like to hang out with my old BHN buddies to keep in touch.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> only if they are working decent enough (meaning, don't self reboot or channels stutter) and oh, have Component out for old fasion HD's like mine..
> 
> 
> on the 3250, it's kinda old looking now just like the Pace I used to have, and you can tell it's still 640x480 upscaled, so to me, the guide looks plain, and quite old... I remember when I got cable in I think 99, the guide looked EXACTLY the same.. I'm ready for a change...
> 
> 
> (what does my SA3250HD run on btw?)
> 
> 
> im leaving for my tech college right now, i'll try to post back while there... EDIT: (im here)
> 
> 
> It just occured to me that the 4250 still has 640x480 upscaled graphics for it's own stuff.. atleast if it's a new "look" i'll be up for it..



Frankly from all the bitching about the interface I was expecting it to be awful but it is quite functional. I think the graphics render a little cleaner but the color scheme is not my favorite. The biggest flaw so far is speed. During normal operation it is fine but when you ask it to load more data from the headend things slow down. During todays tests digging through the settings menu I discovered it lets you choose the luminance of the side curtains during 4:3 programming as a three way switch between light gray, dark gray, and black. Finally!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a former BHN customer who now has Directv so I get FSN but I like to hang out with my old BHN buddies to keep in touch.



Can you feel the power of the dark side?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frankly from all the bitching about the interface I was expecting it to be awful but it is quite functional. I think the graphics render a little cleaner but the color scheme is not my favorite. The biggest flaw so far is speed. During normal operation it is fine but when you ask it to load more data from the headend things slow down. During todays tests digging through the settings menu I discovered it lets you choose the luminance of the side curtains during 4:3 programming as a three way switch between light gray, dark gray, and black. Finally!



Oh I can definetly use that feature.. I prefer it black, but the 3250 made them grey.. on my 4:3 HDTV, it's distracting..


btw, how well does it support an 4:3 HDTV? My pace tends to "forget" what the TV is, and incorrectly stretch a source..


for example, i prefer to use my TV's buttons.. so for SDTV channels, i want it to fill the whole screen (and output 480i), AND for HDTVs, fill the whole screen, allowing my TV to do the work.. cause my TV does the job better (vertically compressing the scanlines, rather than ditching lines)...


in any words, it sounds like a box I'd like to use, when will these boxes be up for grabs for all customers (or is it already available?)


as it is, on my 3250, when i have to call more data from the headend, i lose any picture, and it can take me like 20 seconds to pull data... also, the 3250 is kinda slow at scrolling, compared to the Pace 550...


----------



## Barry928

The 4250 is about the same with 20 seconds to pull more data and loss of picture. It will take you a little while to get used to the new menu structure since it is not laid out like passport. I know the main warehouse was distributing the new HDC boxes but I'm not sure if they are available yet at the remote locations.


----------



## Hakemon

If that's what the Navigator looks like, then that was the interface I think I saw a year ago that I wanted, it was that "metalic" thing I was talking about.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/sandi...navigator.html 


Then I can't wait for them to be available, even though some of the flaws still exist, I could use a change, I'm just sick of the same old interface that I have been seeing for about 8 years..


----------



## Barry928

Yes, that is the look of the interface. Go for it if you can find a box and someone who knows what a SA4250HDC actually is.


----------



## JH2003

If a net list is being compiled from these inputs, I will list just my top choices rather than many. They are:


History Channel

FSN Series (especially FSN FL, FSN South, FSN Prime)

Big Ten Network


I sent BHN a longer list, but the above is what I would like to see added first.


----------



## rolltide1017

Is this new box (SA4250HDC) an HD DVR?


----------



## Barry928

No, The 4250HDC is replacing the 3250HD. The 8300HDC (HD DVR) is replacing the 8300HD.


----------



## Impala1ss

Just got off the phone with a CSR at Brighthouse regarding the availability of the 8300HDC. She asked a manager who said it is called a "Seperable Security box." I have no idea what that means and she didn't either but she says none are available yet; they are being tested by in house people. She said I should try back in 2 weeks. She also said that the box is for cable cards. Barry, can you shed any light on this?


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SD channels look a lot better, the HD channels look good but BHN looks a tad better. I hope when Directv switches over to the new satellite in Sept and adds the new HD channels when everything will be in mgep 4, all channels will improve. I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> Rain fade remains an issue with Directv.



GAtor since you are the only one who can compare at this point, can you expand on what you mean by "good" ref the HD picture? How much of a difference is there between Brighthouse HD PQ and D* PQ. I want to make the jump soon but still wavering about the PQ on D*. I'm also glad to hear that the SD pictures are a lot better since most of my viewing is still SD, based on program content and not PQ.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with a CSR at Brighthouse regarding the availability of the 8300HDC. She asked a manager who said it is called a "Seperable Security box." I have no idea what that means and she didn't either but she says none are available yet; they are being tested by in house people. She said I should try back in 2 weeks. She also said that the box is for cable cards. Barry, can you shed any light on this?



All boxes issued since July 1, 2007 are "Separable Security boxes" by law. The in house testing continues but public deployment began last week. All of the new HDC boxes have a permanently installed "M" (multi-stream) cable card that cannot be removed. The cable card has nothing to do with the installation procedure or the end user. The 2 week request is time for them to come up to speed as the correct info slowly trickles down to the CSR's.


----------



## obie_fl

In the hope that MisterJ is taking these down, here is my HD Top 10 want list.


1. Starz HD

2. Movie Channel HD

3. Cinemax HD

4. HBO Signature

5. National Geographic HD

6.Discovery Channel (simulcast)

7. HGTV HD

8. Science Channel

9. MHD (MTV)

10. Food Network


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SD channels look a lot better, the HD channels look good but BHN looks a tad better. I hope when Directv switches over to the new satellite in Sept and adds the new HD channels when everything will be in mgep 4, all channels will improve. I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> Rain fade remains an issue with Directv.



They will be MPG4. Read this: http://hdguru.com/


----------



## kevinh456

Just got a brand spankin new SA8300HDC. This box SUCKS. Doesn't allow reordering of programs. It has yet to successfully record a show. Everything we try to record has an "unresolved scheduling conflict" error in the Recording Log after it passes. Can't do manual recordings. Can't set the time you want it to record. It's slower than the old SA8300 non-hd we had before.


Does Comcast in Orlando have a better DVR?


----------



## Barry928

I hope you are calling BHN to complain.


----------



## rolltide1017

Can you choose black side bars for 4x3 content on the 8300HDC?


----------



## Suzook

are we going to see any hardware updates soon. This 8300 series dvr has been around forever it seems like


----------



## Cuneiform

Our Household top 10 HDTV channel choices:


1 National Geographic

2 History

3 FX

4 Discovery

5 Science

6 Sci-Fi

7 CNN

8 CNBC

9 Weather

10 Movie


----------



## ddeloach

You might find this thread interesting:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-...-hd-again.html


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddeloach* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You might find this thread interesting:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-...-hd-again.html



On of the things this thread indicates is that Directv is broadcasting DiscoveryHD in 1920 x 1080i which I believe is full HD for satellite. So there is hope that maybe we will get away from HD Lite.


I know this is a BHN forum but some of you have been asking about PQ on BHN HD vs Directv HD.


----------



## MisterJ

I don't mind submitting your HD channel request, however, I would need either your BHN acct # or service address. PM me the info, then I will look back at your postings to submit your requests.


----------



## JGraczyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you choose black side bars for 4x3 content on the 8300HDC?



Here is a link to the owner's manual from SA.

Code:


Code:


http://www.sciatl.com/products/consumers/userguidepdfs/4013171.pdf




Code:


 [URL='http://www.sciatl.com/customers/source/7008360.pdf%5Bcode']http://www.sciatl.com/customers/source/7008360.pdf[code[/URL] ]


----------



## james32746

Golf Channel/Versus HD now has a placeholder on channel 1358 accessible through the diagnostics mode.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Golf Channel/Versus HD now has a placeholder on channel 1358 accessible through the diagnostics mode.



Does this mean they are adding it soon? If so, why wouldn't BHN mention that in all the e-mails we've sent them the past couple weeks. This is part of the problem, they will not let there customers now what there plans are. D* has been letting the whole country now they are going to add X number of HD channels for months now. If BHN does have plans to add HD channels, why not at least let your current customers know to avoid them jumping ship.


For now though, BHN doesn't have to worry about me leaving because D* just lost me as a potential customer. D* refused to through in an HD DVR for free, I'm not paying $200 for an f-ing DVR. I think it is ridiculous that you have to buy your equipment from D*, I much prefer the lease method that cable uses. I guess if I had and extra $200 laying around I might have switched but, I can't afford D*'s HD DVR and I refused to give that up (D* tried to convince me to go without a DVR and give me a free HD receiver).


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For now though, BHN doesn't have to worry about me leaving because D* just lost me as a potential customer. D* refused to throw in an HD DVR for free, I'm not paying $200 for an f-ing DVR. I think it is ridiculous that you have to buy your equipment from D*, I much prefer the lease method that cable uses. I guess if I had and extra $200 laying around I might have switched but, I can't afford D*'s HD DVR and I refused to give that up (D* tried to convince me to go without a DVR and give me a free HD receiver).



D* is not actually selling you the HD DVR. You are leasing it from them for a $299 up front lease fee with a $100 mail in rebate form to bring you to the $199 you were quoted. Good deal for them because if you leave before 24 months they have the box paid for and then you still have to return it or pay more.


I think this is what BHN is trying to hint at ineffectively in the current asterisk ad campaign.


SYSTEM LEASE: Purchase of 12 consecutive months (24 months for advanced receivers) of any DIRECTV base programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or qualifying international services bundle required. DVR service commitment ($5.99/mo.) required for DVR and HD DVR lease; HD Access fee ($9.99/mo.) required for HD and HD DVR lease. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE ALL DIRECTV SYSTEM EQUIPEMENT IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE EQUIPMENT LEASE ADDENDUM MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 PER RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. IF YOU FAIL TO MAINTAIN YOUR PROGRAMMING COMMITMENT, DIRECTV MAY CHARGE A PRORATED FEE OF UP TO $300. RECEIVERS ARE AT ALL TIMES PROPERTY OF DIRECTV AND MUST BE RETURNED UPON CANCELLATION OF SERVICE OR ADDITIONAL FEES MAY APPLY. VISIT directv.com OR CALL 1-800-DIRECTV FOR DETAILS.


Here is the disclaimer for the rebate form.


$100 ADVANCED EQUIPMENT REBATE DETAILS: Offer valid on approved credit for new DIRECTV customers only who order service between 5/2/07 and 7/11/07. DIRECTV System activation must occur between 5/2/07 and 8/14/07. Form must be postmarked on or before 9/14/07. Allow 6 to 8 weeks for processing. Purchase of 24 consecutive months (without interruption) of any DIRECTV base programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or qualifying international services bundle required within 30 days of lease. DVR service commitment required for DVR; HD Access fee required for HD Receiver; both DVR service and HD Access must be activated for an HD DVR. Offer valid for leased equipment only. May not be combined with any other hardware or instant rebate offer. Limit one rebate per account. Equipment purchases and/or exchanges through DIRECTV do not qualify.


----------



## Maya68

I just got a flier from Comcast in the mail. Their promo for my area (near Waterford Lakes) is Digital cable with HBO for $37.99 for the first 12 months. Very tempting. Their web site has not been updated yet so it will take a phone call to get the details.


----------



## james32746




rolltide1017 said:


> Does this mean they are adding it soon? If so, why wouldn't BHN mention that in all the e-mails we've sent them the past couple weeks. This is part of the problem, they will not let there customers now what there plans are.
> 
> 
> I don't know.


----------



## rolltide1017

Someone needs to wake up WESH, they haven't thrown the switch for the NFL game tonight.


----------



## Suzook

Barry if you are out there, I need your advice. I recently got a new receiver (Onkyo NR-905) and its the swiss army knife of receivers.


*Full A/V Processing via HDMI 1.3a with Upconversion (4 in 2 out)

*HDMI Deep Color Capable (36bit)

*Component Video Upconversion and HDTV-Capable (100 MHZ) Video Switching (? in 1 out)

*WRAT/ Optimum Gain Volume Circuitry/ Non-Scaling Configuration/ A-Form Listening Mode Memory/ RI

*HQV Reon-VX Video Processing and NSV Precision Video


Just to name a few features.


Anyways, I have a perplexing problem with the 8300 HD DVR. I connected the PS3 and the 8300 via hdmi to the receiver. I am then running hdmi to my 65 inch panny with a hdmi/dvi adaptor (panny has 1080p blade if you remember). PS3 has no problem with sound, 8300 will not produce any sound. So I went optical and that solved the problem, however now I can no longer get 1080i to stick as a resolution option. No matter what I do. Do you think its the receiver, the box or both??? I know this is a hard question but I can think of anyone who understands the digital bits better than you.


THanks


----------



## rich21

I've seen a similar problem with the cable box when the display is changed. Turn the 905 and cable box off. I believe you will have to kill the power to the cable box. Turn on the receiver then power up the cable box.


I have a 905 on order, so I'm quite jealous you got yours first !!!


----------



## Suzook

rich21 let me tell you, you will NOT be dissappointed. This thing is a beast so make sure you have plenty of open space.


I will try your suggestion and see if I can get it to work. a reboot didnt solve the issue.


Also, does anyone know if the 8300HDC increases Hard Drive Capacity?


----------



## Barry928

It sounds like the 8300HD is reading an EDID file in the Onkyo which does not include 1080i. See if the Onkyo has a menu setting for any EDID type functions like HDCP pass-through.


The 8300HDC has more ram but the hard drive is the same size.


----------



## Suzook

Also, do we know if you can reliably use an external drive above 500gb.


----------



## Suzook

rich, no go on your suggestion


Barry, thanks for the tip. I will try and see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Someone needs to wake up WESH, they haven't thrown the switch for the NFL game tonight.



yeh, I watched the NFL pre-season games in HD thur/friday (FOX/CBS/ABC) on our new 32" panny LCD to check out the PQ. tonight I turned on the WESH (NBC) game around 8:05, saw it was 4:3 and just assumed it wasn't in HD ...... so I TURNED IT OFF! -- even though I lived in Seattle for 6 years and am somewhat interested in the Seahawks.


----------



## rich21

There is a pass thru mode, but the manual doesn't say anything about whether the EDID is pass'd thru or not.


From the 905 thread, it looks like folks have gotten 1080i working with other boxes so... It looks like your the 1st person to try it with an 8300 though.


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a pass thru mode, but the manual doesn't say anything about whether the EDID is pass'd thru or not.
> 
> 
> From the 905 thread, it looks like folks have gotten 1080i working with other boxes so... It looks like your the 1st person to try it with an 8300 though.



to make it work but so far no luck. I did set the 905 to pass and it still doesnt make a difference (however I didnt set it to pass then try you trick so maybe I will give it another go)


Otherwise I may consider other options, perhaps a Tivo series 3. Any one in Orlando purchase one and what do you think?


----------



## Barry928

After setting it to pass you want to boot the 8300 again so it is forced to read the (passed) EDID file in the Panasonic display instead of the 905.


When you had the original 905 audio problem did you have the 8300 digital audio output set to hdmi? If so, did you get 2 ch hdmi audio or no audio?


----------



## ClubSteeler

After perfect reception for years... all of a sudden.. Can't get channel 1180 or 1090... Occasionally I get 1090, real choppy, impossible to watch, but usually just get a gray screen.


Connections are tight, no splitters after the amplified splitter on the input cable, unlikely it's the box, all other channels are fine and it works flawlessly. Rebooted the box. Definitely not the TV. Have no equipment between wall and box, or box and TV. Using component cables to the TV, so not an HDMI thing.


Anything else I can try before sending BHN out to the house? I need ABC-HD before college football kicks off.


----------



## Barry928

If those two channels share a QAM frequency then the problem is most likely upstream of your house. When the tech arrives if he cannot find a problem in your house make sure he requests a line tech to trace the problem. Any chance you can ask a close neighbor if they lost the same two channels to get a clue for a quicker solution?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did set the 905 to pass and it still doesn't make a difference (however I didn't set it to pass then try you trick so maybe I will give it another go)



Here is an FAQ from Onkyo describing the special bypass mode for the 905 predecessor TX-NR1000.



When upconverting component video to HDMI with my TX-NR1000 why am I getting a "Resolution Error" message on the front panel and seeing no picture?


The TX-NR1000 has the ability to "talk" to your display (plasma, etc.). This lets the TX-NR1000 know which types of video signal your display can accept (480p, 720p, 1080i). However, some displays send incomplete or inaccurate information about what signal types they can accept. For example, the display might "tell" the TX-NR1000 the highest resolution it can accept is 480p, when the display can actually accept up to 1080i. When trying to upconvert 1080i component signals to HDMI, in this case, the TX-NR1000 doesn't think your display supports this format. Therefore you may get a "Resolution Error" message on the front panel of the TX-NR1000 . If this happens, you must "force" the TX-NR1000 to ignore the display's communication and as it upconverts, pass through all video formats to the display. To enable this feature, push and hold the "Video 1" button on the front panel of the TX-NR1000 then push the "Setup" button, then release both buttons. "DVI Output : Auto" will be displayed. use the right scroll wheel to select "DVI Output : On" to enter the forced mode.


----------



## rich21

Another trick to try is to connect the 8300 to the TV and get 1080i working again. Then turn off the cable box (which turns off the video out) and plug the cable box back into the 905 and turn the cable box on again. Turn off the 905 before connecting it to the TV (power the TV before the 905) then power it on again before turning on the cable box. Maybe even pull the power cord on the 905 to completely power it down.


----------



## JH2003

I am generally a college football fan, but used to follow the Dolphins. The only football right now is pre-season NFL, so I tuned in the Miami-Jacksonville game on BHN 1165 (WRBWHD). Besides the game being lousy, the transmission was SD and poor PQ and the sound was terrible. All things being lousy, I turned it off. Please note any advertisers, get your money back.


Is 1165 a poor station or is the telecast coming from a subcontractor who is just plain poor (cheap?).


----------



## Suzook

Barry and Rich, will try both suggestions and get back to you. Rich, you are welcome to come over to the house and drool.


BTW, this thing gets CRAZY CRAZY HOT. Its a common report so make sure you have a well vented space for this beast


----------



## rich21

I watched the phins game on WTVX (to get the phins announcers) and they had none of the problems WRBW had. And, their logo isn't anywhere near as obnoxious . Looks like another longggg season










Suzook,


If still no luck, maybe try to hook the 905 to a different TV and see what happens.


My cabinet is fairly well vented and was thinking to maybe leave the inch or two of the unit sticking out the back so it won't be covered. Back up plan is to get some of those really quiet fans (posted on the 905 thread).


If my 905 doesn't come this week I may take u up on the visit.


----------



## Suzook

Rich, you are welcome to come over. Two heads together and we might be able to help each other tweak this bad boy to its full potential. I STRONGLY suggest you make sure that you have at least 2 inches of clearance all around the top. Fans will help. Its not the 2 inches sticking out in the back that will make the diff. The Reon is located near to the front and I kid you not it cooks the hell out of the wood rack above it. Makes me want to move my PS3


----------



## rich21

Still another thought...if you have a DVI computer monitor you could try that.


Apparently I missed last week's shipment by 1 and am the 1st on the list for the next lot.


Wed might be a good day for a road trip.


----------



## Suzook

wed works for me. I work out of the house so home all day and night


no dvi monitor sadly


----------



## Davio

This thread is massive and I was unable to find anything searching, so apologies if this has been discussed.


Is there anyone in the Winter Garden area (or heck anyone in general Orlando area) who is able to receive NBC (WESH-DT Channel 2.1) using just an indoor HDTV antenna? If so, what type of antenna do you use. Where are you located? Im in Winter Garden....Im in a block wall townhouse so I imagine thats not helping matters, but I have tried Terk Indoor HDTV antenna, and now a Radio Shack UHF/VHF antenna. I can pickup all other stations except NBC. Is it pretty much hopeless without an outdoor antenna? The antenna website says Wesh requires a blue (medium antenna with amp) however Im really hoping a good indoor antenna could do the trick.


Thanks for any help


----------



## Hakemon

I have a DVI monitor, but it doesn't take HDCP...


(I had hacked it for HDCP, but that back fired on me)


----------



## rolltide1017

Davio, your question might get better responses in the Orlando - OTA thread. 


I sure someone will be more then happy to answer your question here if they have an answer. It's just that many OTA folks may not monitor this thread (I know I don't monitor the OTA thread at all).


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Davio, your question might get better responses in the Orlando - OTA thread.
> 
> 
> I sure someone will be more then happy to answer your question here if they have an answer. It's just that many OTA folks may not monitor this thread (I know I don't monitor the OTA thread at all).



[OT] Essentially, I think you need a bigger antenna. My guess is that the indoor antenna is one of those tiny ones (~1 foot long). That should be a UHF-only antenna, which is for broadcast channels 14 and up. WESH-DT is broadcast channel 11, which is VHF. That's a lower frequency, and thus longer wavelengths, so you need an antenna with longer elements on it. Thus ends my OTA knowledge, so check the OTA thread for more details.[/OT]


----------



## FlasHBurN

Does the Smart Buffer work on the 8300HDC with an external hard drive connected?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the Smart Buffer work on the 8300HDC with an external hard drive connected?



Anyone want to loan me a hard drive to test this feature? I'm not sure if Navigator supports esata drives at all yet.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you choose black side bars for 4x3 content on the 8300HDC?



I tested this tonight and it does have the ability to choose black side bars. I asked it to make three recordings to see if it fails based on the initial report in this thread.


----------



## rich21

Sorry, all my spare drives are IDE, which is why they are spares....


----------



## Hakemon

You can convert IDE drives to SATA...


Cheap Guys Computers (or are they Smart Guys now?), had an adapter there.. The box showed it on a CD-ROM drive though, but I would assume it would work with an HD too...


----------



## rolltide1017

I have an external IDE HDD case (don't have a spare drive) that has a SATA port on the outside of the case. You can normally find these type of case pretty cheap over at newegg.com.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If those two channels share a QAM frequency then the problem is most likely upstream of your house. When the tech arrives if he cannot find a problem in your house make sure he requests a line tech to trace the problem. Any chance you can ask a close neighbor if they lost the same two channels to get a clue for a quicker solution?



Thanks.. I'll ask a neighbor. I asked my sister-in-law, about 3 blocks away and hers is fine.


I am now starting to lose some other channels in the 1100s.... Sometimes they work, sometimes not, but I NEVER get 1090 or 1180...


----------



## rich21

If you have a surge protector in line with the coax, try taking it out of the loop.


I also had a connection, while it was tight, still caused problems. Unscrewing the connector and re-tightening fixed the problem. If you can get the connection outside of the outside, you might want to try redoing that as well.


----------



## Barry928

I agree with Rich. If you are now starting to lose more channels you probably have a bad connector or coax.


----------



## rich21

Could also be squirrels.


If the outside coax center isolation is discolored, then it will need to be replaced. With how wet is was in July, unsealed connections tend to leak.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks.. I'll ask a neighbor. I asked my sister-in-law, about 3 blocks away and hers is fine.
> 
> 
> I am now starting to lose some other channels in the 1100s.... Sometimes they work, sometimes not, but I NEVER get 1090 or 1180...



Update.. So BHN guy comes to the house, does the obvious.. switches boxes... no change.. Blames it on splitters, but there are none. So then he blamed the wiring in the house, so he took a wire from outside the house and ran it to my TV bypassing all housing wires. Still broken.


So he called in, and now there are 3 of them here, out on the telephone pole trying to figure it out.


I applaud their effort. I often get lazy guys, but they seem determined to figure it out.... we'll see what happens.


Update: 3 hours later, all is fixed. Notsure exactly what they did, but it was outside the house.....


----------



## manufanatic

Guys is there any news on Setanta coming to BHN.. With so Many of my teams games on Setanta on Dish and Directv i might have to switch.


----------



## Spriteman

I can confirm the BHN Kissimmee office has the new SA4250HDC boxes. picked one up yesterday. I had to request it specifically and the rep had to retreat into a back room to retrieve it.


I agree with others that the software on this new box has some wrinkles that need to be ironed out. for instance, if you change the channel to one with a different video output format (e.g. 480i to 720p, or even 1080i to 720p), the resulting selected channel will display for a split second, the screen then goes blank for a couple seconds, then the channel is finally rendered -- overall elapsed time is around 4 seconds. not a show stopper by any means, but annoying none the less.


also, the program guide formatting needs a little work. for example, all the HD channels (4 digit numbers) are displayed next to the corresponding station call signs appended with the letters "HD". But, there isn't enough room to display that many characters so the result is the channel numbers get "cut off". one example: channel 1060 is displayed in the guide as "WKMGHD060" -- the "1" in "1060" is overlapped with the "D" in "WKMGHD".


as far as I can tell, there is no way to manually set your output video formats within the "settings" area of the software. on the SA8300HD with the passport software you can select which formats to output (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i). this box just passes through whatever your display suppports (I guess by reading the EDID file on the display). probably a good thing, since the average viewer has no idea what any of those numbers mean or why you would want/need to change them in the settings menu.


----------



## Barry928

Your report is timely as I was troubleshooting an EDID problem this morning with the 4250. We have an LG plasma here at the office I was using for testing which worked fine at first except the 4250 read the EDID as supporting 720p and 1080i only. When I cycled the power the 4250 reported HDCP error and shut down the video. No matter what I did it would not recover. Finally I inserted a Lumagen scaler between the 4250 and the display which allows me to control the EDID and everything returned to normal. The 4250 still refused to output 480p even with the Lumagen in line so they need to do a lot of work on both the EDID and the HDCP. If you use component you can select any output resolution you wish including all for a true pass-through.


----------



## rolltide1017

Barry,


Any new info about the 8300HDC? Did it record the shows you asked it to with out problems? I'm thinking of trying to find one unless there are some major problems, like not recording. I just really want the ability to switch the side bars to black. Also, do you have any pic of the new software or a link to a website that does?


----------



## Barry928

Not yet. I wanted to get back to the 8300HDC last night but my family had other plans for my time. Don't they understand how important this is!










edit:

I went home for lunch today and the recordings were all playing back fine.


----------



## Barry928

Here is a pdf that shows the operation of the Navigator software.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...sion_guide.pdf


----------



## Barry928

Congrats to BHN South!


South Region

DIRECTV_____________682

Bright House__________673

DISH Network_________657

Cox_________________638

Insight______________626

Time Warner Cable_____619

Comcast_____________585

Mediacom____________554

Charter______________550

Suddenlink___________537


South Region includes: Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Missouri, North Carolina, Oklahoma, South

Carolina, Tennessee and Texas.
http://www.tvpredictions.com/dcustomertwo081507.htm


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> ..... The 4250 still refused to output 480p even with the Lumagen in line so they need to do a lot of work on both the EDID and the HDCP. If you use component you can select any output resolution you wish including all for a true pass-through.



that's interesting ..... just curious, what channels were you trying to output at 480p and why? I haven't had any HDCP issues so far over HDMI (of course I've only had the box for two days







). FWIW I have it connected to a panny TC-32LX70 and the box appears to be passing all available supported formats of the display -- so, no apparent EDID issues with the panny display and the "current STB software" on HDMI. BTW the HD PQ is fantastic and the SD PQ is actually very nice as well.


----------



## Barry928

Try one of the music channels in the 400's to see if the 4250 changes to 480p with your panny.


----------



## Spriteman

no, none of the music channels display as 480p. they are all 480i. if they are supposed to be 480p I guess my above statement is incorrect then!


----------



## Barry928

No worries. I checked my 8300HDC tonight and it also shows the music channels as 480i but my 8300HD shows them as 480p. This is a non-issue for most users because no one will care if the music channels are 480i. Where it might become an issue is when the display does not natively support 480i over hdmi which is fairly common. With no 480p output the box switches to 1080i/720p only. I will add this minor item to my bug reports.


Thanks for your EDID and HDCP report.


----------



## djdv8

Does the new 8300HDC fix the sync problem using HDMI? I am so tired of getting snow on my XBR2 from switching channels. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Barry928

Snow in the digital video world is often a sign of HDCP failure. Perhaps you could face west and thank Hollywood for the gift of poorly engineered copyright protection inflicted on paying customers. Have you tried component to see if picture quality is acceptable without the annoying snow?


----------



## djdv8

All of my comp. inputs are being used. Thanks Barry for the quick reply. Also I have a Maxent 42 plasma in the bedroom and has never had this problem.


----------



## Barry928

Many AVR's now have component video switching to increase the total number of component inputs. If the Sony is still under warranty you could file a complaint and possible receive a software update. We still don't know how the HDC boxes will react with different displays over hdmi. So far Panny LCD and Plasma is OK and LG Plasma is not happy. No reports yet from a Sony owner.


----------



## djdv8

Yeah my receiver has two component inputs, but both of my game consoles are using those.


----------



## jabristor

This was my solution to the problem of not enought Component connections
https://www.audioauthority.com/index...ore&iProduct=3


----------



## ddeloach

Another choice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## loudo38

I just ran across this article, that may have some bearing on the future of HD on cable.
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...th-crunch.html


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just ran across this article, that may have some bearing on the future of HD on cable.
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...th-crunch.html



GREAT article... says what we're all thinking.


----------



## Barry928

Amazing to me the word analog appears only once as part of a list. Analog cable TV service alone is the mother load of bandwidth. Enough for hundreds of HD channels. The article makes it sound like the telcos can just jump into a market with a huge capital investment and cable would be in trouble to match the investment in infrastructure. I see cable with a natural advantage since they already have the fiber backbone in place and only need to complete the last mile to the home. If cable dumps analog, adds 100 HD channels and then doubles the internet speed they would be very competitive for a long time with minimal capital investment.


----------



## Barry928

Wow, the new look of AVS forum. I like the Black skin.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11339666
> 
> 
> If cable dumps analog, adds 100 HD channels and then doubles the internet speed they would be very competitive for a long time with minimal capital investment.



Again, well said. That is what it'll take... I think with equipment in place they could probably do that. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JH2003

I, too, like the new AVS forum look. Easier to read.


What happened to the WFTV HD coverage of the Bucs at Jaguars football game. It started as non HD, then became HD, and then non HD.


----------



## iceturkee

my apologies in advance because i know this topic has been discussed before. but my attention span has shortened in my old age so please allow me to ask again.


my 52 in jvc has a built-in qam hd tuner that can be set to scan for either ota or cable. i am almost certain i have read that all i would need to do is plug an active cable hook-up to my tv and i could scan for channels.


i believe i read that the local hd channels were in the clear. but i seem to recall there was uncertainty about any others. would someone be kind enough to re-explain this so my shrinking brain can comprehend? thank you kindly!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/11352683
> 
> 
> my apologies in advance because i know this topic has been discussed before. but my attention span has shortened in my old age so please allow me to ask again.
> 
> 
> my 52 in jvc has a built-in qam hd tuner that can be set to scan for either ota or cable. i am almost certain i have read that all i would need to do is plug an active cable hook-up to my tv and i could scan for channels.
> 
> 
> i believe i read that the local hd channels were in the clear. but i seem to recall there was uncertainty about any others. would someone be kind enough to re-explain this so my shrinking brain can comprehend? thank you kindly!



My Sony has a built QAM tuner and I'm able to see both analog and digital channels, including the HD digital channels.


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/11339010
> 
> 
> I just ran across this article, that may have some bearing on the future of HD on cable.
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...th-crunch.html




As I've suspected all along - the bandwidth demands of internet and phone services are detracting from the available bandwidth for entertainment delivery. Again, BHN, decide what business you want to be in.


Meanwhile, if you want to sign up to be notified when UVerse will be available in your area, go here: https://uverse1.att.com/launchAMSS.do . Maybe they're looking at this as being representative of demand, and will act accordingly...


----------



## LJCullen

Does anyone have any info as to if BH will be carrying the new Big Ten Sports channel .. as with many I am a transplant here in Orlando and would like to see some 'home' games ...


----------



## rolltide1017

At this point, I would say no. BHN is great about not adding new channels, at least not in a timely manner.


----------



## Barry928

BHN negotiates for new programming with the much larger cable company TWC. The new sports channels are in dispute right now because they not only want a ton of money but also want to dictate where the channel appears in the cable company's lineup. The sports channels all want to appear in the lower base level tier and force all cable subscribers to absorb the cost of channels like Big 10 and NFL Network. Cable has taken the position that they have the right to decide if the new channels should appear in a sports tier. The recent court decision in the favor of Comcast ruling against the NFL network allowing Comcast to place the NFL Network in a sports tier has bolstered that position. The choice facing local cable is do they raise the monthly price for all customers including the little old lady who never watches sports to cover the cost of the new channels.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/11297055
> 
> 
> Does the Smart Buffer work on the 8300HDC with an external hard drive connected?



I read this post today. It does not mention the Smart buffer.



> Quote:
> Hi guys.
> 
> I posted a while back(#1166) of my success with an external HD with my new 8300 HDC. There's some good news and bad news. The bad news, the HD setup that I linked ended up not working so well. Constant stuttering and little freezes were just to frequent to tolerate, so I scrapped it. I checked out xnappo's database and decided to give one a shot which had a lot of success with Passport. I'm very happy to report it's working perfectly now, no stutters, no problems whatsoever! The setup I went with was the WD5000AAKS 500GB with an APRICORN EZ-BUS-DTS-EKIT enclosure. Like I said so far it's been perfect.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/11353136
> 
> 
> As I've suspected all along - the bandwidth demands of internet and phone services are detracting from the available bandwidth for entertainment delivery. Again, BHN, decide what business you want to be in.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, if you want to sign up to be notified when UVerse will be available in your area, go here: https://uverse1.att.com/launchAMSS.do . Maybe they're looking at this as being representative of demand, and will act accordingly...



My understanding of the bandwidth requirements is that digital phone and high speed internet service take about the same amount of space as 4 HD channels. I think a better question for BHN is do you want to be in the analog business or digital?


----------



## loudo38

I am over in St. Petersburg, visiting. It was sure nice to see the Marlins game this afternoon, on BHN. Of course if they would of won it would have made it nicer.


Sure would be nice if we could get them on the Central Florida BHN cable.


----------



## rich21

I wonder what it would take to get BHN replaced with another cable company, someone who does fiber like AT&T or Verizon.


----------



## twartacus

I went on Verizon's site yesterday asking when they plan to be in Central Florida. I don't expect an answer, but I assume the more inquires they get, the more they will look into it and realize how popular they would be.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11358660
> 
> 
> BHN negotiates for new programming with the much larger cable company TWC. The new sports channels are in dispute right now because they not only want a ton of money but also want to dictate where the channel appears in the cable company's lineup. The sports channels all want to appear in the lower base level tier and force all cable subscribers to absorb the cost of channels like Big 10 and NFL Network. Cable has taken the position that they have the right to decide if the new channels should appear in a sports tier. The recent court decision in the favor of Comcast ruling against the NFL network allowing Comcast to place the NFL Network in a sports tier has bolstered that position. The choice facing local cable is do they raise the monthly price for all customers including the little old lady who never watches sports to cover the cost of the new channels.



As much as I hate to say it....i side with the cable companys when it comes to where they choose to place channels they buy. The NFL has no business trying to control how BHN or any other cable company chooses to handle its packages or customers once BHN has acquired/bought the right from the NFL.


I could care less about sports....NFL, etc should be handled like it is on Direct TV....its a package...you want it you buy it.


What I want is more HD channels....if that means an additional charge...fine...just make it available. Get rid of the shopping channels, or the countless PBS/local college channels if something has to go.


----------



## allowiches

Does anyone know what a channel like the NFL network charges a cable company the size of TWC/BHN? And what that cost per subscriber is?


It seems to me that channels wouldn't want to be so headstrong about getting on the systems. If they aren't seen, then they can't sell advertising. Just seems to be a bad position for the channels.


Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have the NFL Network, but I think cable is correct on this one.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/11370757
> 
> 
> It seems to me that channels wouldn't want to be so headstrong about getting on the systems. If they aren't seen, then they can't sell advertising. Just seems to be a bad position for the channels.



That's why the channels want to be in the lowest tier, that way everyone on the system gets the channel and they can claim X number of subscribers to potential advertisers. If they are on a sports only tier, that means far fewer subscribers and fewer potential advertiser dollars. The problem I have with it is the NFL network is acting like they are ESPN. They still very young and unproven IMO and should just shut up and get on all the systems. When the contract comes up for renegotiation in a few years, then try and move to the lowest tier. They should just get on as many cable sports tier as they can and prove themselves first.


I'm able to watch a little of the NFL network at work (they bring it in on the sat sometimes) and I not impressed with the channel. I think there "news" shows are terrible compared to ESPN and the game broadcast teams just put me to sleep. I understand it is the only place to get some NFL games but, IMO, tey are using that to try an bully themselves into cable systems even though there are an unproven channel.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/11368857
> 
> 
> I went on Verizon's site yesterday asking when they plan to be in Central Florida. I don't expect an answer, but I assume the more inquires they get, the more they will look into it and realize how popular they would be.



I called Verizon about 1 month ago regarding the same thing. They told me they would not ever be coming to CFL, east coast, because the FCC decides what telephone company handles different parts of the country and Bell South/AT&T handles our area. Verizon can not provide service here, at least. Tampa has Fios now because Verizon is their provider. Maybe your area could get FIOS but ours here in the Melbourne area can not.


----------



## twartacus

I got the same reply... saying they were going to go into their local phone services areas first.


----------



## Impala1ss

Don't you just hate it when there is no new news?


----------



## Cuneiform

I have noticed quite objectionable macro-blocking on some of the ANALOG channels in East-central Florida (Melbourne-Palm Bay area). To eliminate the STB (SA 8300HD), I used a 2-way splitter and attached an independent analog tuner. The macro-blocking was observed on the analog tuner as well. I reported the problem to Brighthouse, but of course they insisted on sending out a tech to check my box even though my signal levels are strong AND I'm observing DIGITAL macro-blocking with an ANALOG signal & tuner. Channel 24 (CNN) is especially objectionable. Does anyone know if the "talking head" type channels are cutting down on bit rates to save bucks?


----------



## djdv8

Has anyone had there hdmi port stop working on the 8300? No picture, no sound. Its not the hdmi cable because it works with my dvd player. Component out from the dvr works fine though.


----------



## JH2003

Members were asked to list their most wanted BHN new HD channels a few weeks age. Was a combined most wanted list compiled? Was it sent to BHN? Does BHN care? A quick look back seems to have a wide range of desires and no consensus to ten. HDTV demand has surprised TIVO, having to write off unsold SD TIVO's, perhaps BHN is also not seeing the future correctly.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/11469351
> 
> 
> Does BHN care?



No.


----------



## Combatvet

From Tvpredictions.com


DIRECTV told TVPredictions.com tonight that it will likely add from 20 to 40 new High-Definition channels by Sunday, September 16.



I went ahead and E-mailed BHN the story. I am sure it will find the trash like the rest of my E-mails


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/11469351
> 
> 
> Members were asked to list their most wanted BHN new HD channels a few weeks age. Was a combined most wanted list compiled? Was it sent to BHN? Does BHN care? A quick look back seems to have a wide range of desires and no consensus to ten. HDTV demand has surprised TIVO, having to write off unsold SD TIVO's, perhaps BHN is also not seeing the future correctly.



I do not think a compiled list was generated.


I know I informed BHN using just about all of their so called "customer feedback" methods...email, phone, web....what my wishes were in terms of HD content.


I gave up after I received the same canned response each and every time. They obviously do not care nor do they have any intentions of expanding their HD service....they will probably do the usual in a few years and play catch up again. A simple "we hope to have blah blah in blah years" would be better than what we have now.


I just think that BHN has such a large customer base...and often many communities, etc only have BHN as their choice....the % that want more HD is EXTREMELY small....and potentially losing a tiny few customers is nothing to them. They are also into alot more than just TV...Internet, etc. The amount of resources they devote to HD has to be pretty small.


I can't speak for others but i am now in the process of seeking alternatives for HD programming.


BHN loses me as a customer not because of their small HD lineup...but because of their poor communication about their plans and showing NO signs of even caring.


----------



## bingo182

Some interesting info.


I had a BH tech out today (I was starting to lose some HD channels). While he was here, we started talking about HD in general. He told me that they had a meeting this morning regarding adding a new head-end with several additional hubs with the intent of getting new HD channels. He did not have a time line, but I'd guess it may be awhile.


As I was showing the BH guy where the cable came into house, I noticed a guy surveying (the measuring wheel type) the neighborhood. As he came into my front yard, I inquired about the purpose of the survey (out of concern). He explained that he was surveying the area for Comcast! I asked him if he had a time line but no luck.


The BH guy said he should probably mention that to his boss. Maybe now BH will hurry up a bit. I'd switch over to DTV if they would give me an HD DVR (I've been trying!)


BTW, I'm in the MetroWest area.


----------



## rolltide1017

See, that's just the problem. BHN should let its customers knwo that they may be adding a new head-end that would allow them to expand there HD offerings. DirecTV announce way in advanced (before they even launched there new sats) that they were going to expand. Communication is key and if they would just let us know that they were working on it most here would probably relax a little.


That Comcast info is interesting, where in MetroWest? I'm live in The Estates at Park Avenue, just off Robert Tren Jones/Arnold Palmer Dr.


----------



## Barry928

Adding headends and hubs is simply another way of saying BHN is moving to SDV. We know that will not happen at the earliest until 2008. BHN can use a combination of techniques along with moving some analog channels up into the digital tier to clear space for 15+ HD channels before SDV becomes operational.


----------



## mattfl

If anyone cares, here is DirecTV's lineup for their new HD channels coming in sept.

It puts brighthouse's offerings to shame if you ask me.


A&E

Animal Planet

Big Ten Network

CNN

Discovery

Food Network (This is not a simulcast, but more of a showcase of this channels shows that are produced in HD)

HGTV (This is not a simulcast, but more of a showcase of this channels shows that are produced in HD)

History Channel

MHD (MTV brand channel)

National Geographic

NFL Network

The Science Channel

TBS

TLC

Versus

Weather Channel

Cinemax-E

Cinemax-W

MoreMax

HBO-W

HBO2-E

HBO2-W

HBO Family-E

HBO Family-W

HBO Signature

The Movie Channel

SHO-W

STARZ-E

STARZ-W

STARZ-Edge

STARZ-Comedy

STARZ-Kids

Bravo

Cartoon Network

Chiller

CNBC

FX

SciFi Channel

Sleuth

Speed

USA Network

Altitude

Comcast SportsNet Chicago

Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic

FSN Arizona

FSN Bay Area

FSN Detroit

FSN Florida

FSN New England

FSN North

FSN Northwest

FSN Ohio

FSN Prime Ticket

FSN Rocky Mountain

FSN South

FSN Southwest

FSN West

NESN

SportsNet New York

SportsSouth

Sun Sports

YES

FSN Midwest

FSN Houston

FSN New York

FSN Pittsburgh

MSG

FSN Cincinnati

Comcast SportsNet West

MASN/SportsTime Ohio


----------



## rich21

From what I can tell from the TWC thread, TWC has not added any new HD channels in the area where SDV was implemented. Since BHN follows TWC .......


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/11470510
> 
> 
> I do not think a compiled list was generated.
> 
> 
> I just think that BHN has such a large customer base...and often many communities, etc only have BHN as their choice....the % that want more HD is EXTREMELY small....and potentially losing a tiny few customers is nothing to them. They are also into alot more than just TV...Internet, etc. The amount of resources they devote to HD has to be pretty small....I can't speak for others but i am now in the process of seeking alternatives for HD programming....BHN loses me as a customer not because of their small HD lineup...but because of their poor communication about their plans and showing NO signs of even caring.



Cable HD Owners Double In 2007

(July 10, 2007) Twenty-nine percent of cable TV subscribers now own a High-Definition set, compared to just 15 percent a year ago. That's according to a new survey from the Cable & Telecommunication Association. CTAM, a marketing trade group for the cable TV industry, says 41 percent of Digital Cable subscribers now have a high-def set, up from 19 percent a year ago.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/11469351
> 
> 
> Members were asked to list their most wanted BHN new HD channels a few weeks age. Was a combined most wanted list compiled? Was it sent to BHN? Does BHN care? A quick look back seems to have a wide range of desires and no consensus to ten. HDTV demand has surprised TIVO, having to write off unsold SD TIVO's, perhaps BHN is also not seeing the future correctly.



Survey Results


Total Participants 12


The National Geographic Channel...9

The Movie Channel ...8

Sci-Fi...8

History Channel....7

Discovery Channel (simulcast)...6

Science Channel...6

TBS...6

CineMax East...5

Starz! East...5

TLC...5

FSN Florida...5

Big Ten Network...4

Food Network...4

USA...4

Animal Planet...3

CNN...3

HGTV...3

FX...3

Sleuth...3

MHD (MTV)...2

Versus/Golf...2

Bravo...2

Speed...2

Showtime West...1

The Weather Channel...1

Cartoon...1

CNBC...1

HBO Signature East...1


All other channels received 0 votes.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11481816
> 
> 
> Cable HD Owners Double In 2007
> 
> (July 10, 2007) Twenty-nine percent of cable TV subscribers now own a High-Definition set, compared to just 15 percent a year ago. That's according to a new survey from the Cable & Telecommunication Association. CTAM, a marketing trade group for the cable TV industry, says 41 percent of Digital Cable subscribers now have a high-def set, up from 19 percent a year ago.



Having a HD set is one thing. Ive lost count of the number of people I know that have HDTVs...but still do not know they are not getting HD signals...or that they really only have a handful of channels available on their current cable. Some say things like..."its not until 2009 that providers are required to change to HD". =P


The % of cable subcribers like us here in this thread ide bet is tiny blip on BHN's radar.


----------



## rolltide1017

I think part of the blame is on the cable providers for poorly educating their consumers. Of course, if they educated the HDTV owners they would demand more HD channels so, maybe cable providers could careless about letting those unaware HDTV owners know what is out there. I have faith, not in BHN but, that the move D* is about to make will force cables hand or they will suffer major losses in the coming years.


----------



## JH2003

Thanks Barry. A total of 12! BHN is not going to care about 12. However, talking to friends and neighbors, none knew that they could say something or how to say something. Also, many who have HD service, do not seem to be impressed as much as members on this forum are with HD as most sets reformat SD into a wide screen, but still SD. It seems that 'wide screen' is being accepted as HDTV. Even some restaurants have big screen HD flat screens showing wide screen SD and people thing that it is HD! It appears that the general BHN consumer is probably happy and as such, BHN is not under any pressure and we are a very small voice.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11483170
> 
> 
> I think part of the blame is on the cable providers for poorly educating their consumers. Of course, if they educated the HDTV owners they would demand more HD channels so, maybe cable providers could careless about letting those unaware HDTV owners know what is out there. I have faith, not in BHN but, that the move D* is about to make will force cables hand or they will suffer major losses in the coming years.



I really don't understand BHN's lack of concern for what the customers want. EXAMPLE: I know many people that have called and/or emailed them in reference to their lack of carrying Fox Sports Florida. People threaten and do drop their service over it, and for years now all they do is reply with the canned quote, "We will pass it onto our programing people". I can see a big cost factor, because of the lack of bandwidth, in adding new HD programing, that is understandable even though it is not acceptable to many customers. But not adding one SD channel that thousands of customers want, just doesn't make any sense.


This adding of all of the HD programing by DirecTV will have to change their thinking.


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11479677
> 
> 
> That Comcast info is interesting, where in MetroWest? I'm live in The Estates at Park Avenue, just off Robert Tren Jones/Arnold Palmer Dr.



I'm in Ridgemoore, right next to MetroWest Elementary (north side) and Edgewood Children's ranch


I went to the Comcast site to see what channels they have availble. After inputting my zip code, it took me to ordering options! I went as far as being able to set an appointment time for installation. I stopped there as I know they can't yet. The channel line up page states "We are currently working to provide channel lineup information for your area."


----------



## Impala1ss

Hey Brighthouse - you have ignored this HDTV owner too long as well as refusing to add additional HD channels. Too bad. In a week and a half, I will become a D* TV subscriber. They appreciate my monthly donation more than you. To you , my $135/mo. apparently is no big deal; to me it is. By the end of the month I will have a lot more HD channels and a much smaller monthly bill. If you do happen to add any HD I will check after my new 2 year contract expires. Seems a pity to lose a good customer for 2 years but you no longer care. Any one here following suit?


----------



## rich21

Let me know how the PQ looks on the MPEG4 channels...


----------



## manufanatic

why is 1329 not on? bhn said espn is blacking out. its been off for over 4 hours!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/11495208
> 
> 
> why is 1329 not on? bhn said espn is blacking out. its been off for over 4 hours!



I believe it's because ESPN is showing the same game as a local channel, and the local channel has priority. But I don't know which game that is because the ESPN "info" doesn't show the game title.


----------



## manufanatic

its back on. the game that was on was Wisconsin Vs WSU. It was on espn but not espnhd. So they blackout the HD feed???? I dont get it.


----------



## james32746

Speaking of Comcast competing with BHN.


I checked my address in Lake Mary and it came back as a serviceable area for Comcast. Weirdly enough as I don't see Comcast markings on anything (fiber markers, outside boxes, etc.) in my area.


Perhaps they are eventually going to expand into parts of Seminole County as well based on my findings of the Your Location part of the Comcast website. I checked with a * wildcard character and zip code.


It says it's available in


Altamonte Springs

Casselberry

Lake Mary

Sanford (32773 zip code)


It says it's not available in


Chuluota

Fern Park

Geneva

Longwood

Oviedo

Sanford (32771 zip code)

Winter Springs


----------



## mattfl

Thanks to the lovely lightning storm we had here on friday I am now the proud? owner of one of the new SA Explorer DVR 8300 HDC boxes. The tech that came out said they are no longer giving the older 8300 HD DVR boxes out as they weren't FCC compliant, which seemed weird to me. I'm not sure if I missed the discussion on this new box or not, but the guide is very different, you can't scale the picture on HD channels on shows that aren't in HD, ie. watching simpsons on the fox hd channel, you can't stretch the image like you could with the old box, he said this was basically one of the new "features". Anyone else have any impressions of this new box?


----------



## rolltide1017

So, one of the new features was to remove an old feature...nice.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11497570
> 
> 
> So, one of the new features was to remove an old feature...nice.



Ya I wasn't too happy about that either. Not much I could do though, the tech tried everything he could to get my old box to work, even ran a new line from the amp to my house, which makes the 3rd time they've done that. Nothing worked though and as soon as he hooked up the new box everything was fine. He even said it was a stupid thing to do.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

My son has an SA8300 in his bedroom. The box works fine, but the hard disk bearings are starting to go and it's emitting a high-pitched squeal that makes it hard to sleep. Shouldn't the disk eventually spin down - especially when the box is turned off and there is nothing recording? It doesn't seem to ever spin down.


Also, will BHN typically replace boxes that are noisy but otherwise work?


Thanks.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Having a HD set is one thing. Ive lost count of the number of people I know that have HDTVs...but still do not know they are not getting HD signals...or that they really only have a handful of channels available on their current cable. Some say things like..."its not until 2009 that providers are required to change to HD". =P
> 
> 
> The % of cable subcribers like us here in this thread ide bet is tiny blip on BHN's radar.



I've witnessed what you state as well ... in addition, there are a lot of people that spend $1000-$1500 on an HDTV and won't spend $15-$20 a month to upgrade to a digital tier (STB) to get HD thru the cable company - I just shake my head in disbelief







. even more, a lot of people don't know they can get the local affiliate HD channels OTA for free! -- no digital tier upgrade required -- just the intitial cost of a small indoor antenna (in many cases).


Or, in the event they have a fairly new TV with built-in ATSC/QAM -- they don't necessarily need an antenna or a STB! -- just hook up the coax directly out of the wall and scan for channels -- simple (in theory), but (as we all know) nothing about HDTV hook-up/configuration is "user friendly" to the average viewer. When I tell people about all this their first reaction is -- "oh, I didn't know that". Then when I start to explain their options they get this glossy eyed look that confirms to me that "it's just all too complicated ...."


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/11498435
> 
> 
> My son has an SA8300 in his bedroom. The box works fine, but the hard disk bearings are starting to go and it's emitting a high-pitched squeal that makes it hard to sleep. Shouldn't the disk eventually spin down - especially when the box is turned off and there is nothing recording? It doesn't seem to ever spin down.
> 
> 
> Also, will BHN typically replace boxes that are noisy but otherwise work?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



BHN will replace them for almost any reason, I've never had a problem getting a replacement. An old 8300 that I use to have made that same squealing noise, BHN exchanged.


The HDD never spins down because it is always recording the hour buffer. The power button doesn't really turn the unit off, just turns off the video output signal. It needs to stay on so that it can record things you may have scheduled at any moment.


----------



## mattfl

Another annoying thing I've just found out about this new box. Used to be when I was fast fowarding through a show it showed me at what speed I was fast fowarding with little arrows about the playback bar. Well, the playback bar is gone and it not longer tells you how fast you are fast fowarding/rewinding, pretty annoying. Thanks SA for removing features that were actually usefull.


----------



## rich21

They want you to watch the commercials, not FF thru them !!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/11510905
> 
> 
> Another annoying thing I've just found out about this new box. Used to be when I was fast fowarding through a show it showed me at what speed I was fast fowarding with little arrows about the playback bar. Well, the playback bar is gone and it not longer tells you how fast you are fast fowarding/rewinding, pretty annoying. Thanks SA for removing features that were actually usefull.



I was watching a recorded program earlier today and it's still there. Time Warner created the Navigator Guide not SA.


Michael


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/11511090
> 
> 
> I was watching a recorded program earlier today and it's still there. Time Warner created the Navigator Guide not SA.
> 
> 
> Michael



That's weird. Maybe it was because I was watching a show that was currently still being recorded. I'll hafta check on a show that's already done recording.


Wait, do you have the new 8300 HDC box?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/11515249
> 
> 
> That's weird. Maybe it was because I was watching a show that was currently still being recorded. I'll hafta check on a show that's already done recording.
> 
> 
> Wait, do you have the new 8300 HDC box?



I have both now. Got a new HDTV Saturday and picked up an 8300HDC on the way home.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Getting really frustrated.


It seems I cannot get satellite at my apartment....there is nowhere that I can mount the dish...the only place would be on the outside wall of the apartment next to me...no way they gonna let me do that and run cable thru another apartment into mine.


So it appears BHN has me by the $$%s if I want HD besides what I can pickup OTA.


checked comcast...not available

checked Dish...not available

checked DirectTV...not available.


Moving is not really an option at this time.











Sorry just had to vent =P


----------



## rolltide1017

This doesn't have anything to do with BHN but, just wandering if anyone knows of a good Toslink optical switcher? I have run out of optical inputs on my receiver and two pieces of equipment I have do not have a coxail output. I need it to either be auto sensing or have an built in IR receiver so my remote can change it (wife will not go for having to manual change it). Oh yea, I'd prefer to not spend too much, like less then $70.


Another option would be if anyone knwos of a good optical to coaxial converter that supports 5.1 audio.


----------



## jerndl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11535738
> 
> 
> This doesn't have anything to do with BHN but, just wandering if anyone knows of a good Toslink optical switcher? I have run out of optical inputs on my receiver and two pieces of equipment I have do not have a coxail output. I need it to either be auto sensing or have an built in IR receiver so my remote can change it (wife will not go for having to manual change it). Oh yea, I'd prefer to not spend too much, like less then $70.
> 
> 
> Another option would be if anyone knwos of a good optical to coaxial converter that supports 5.1 audio.


 Here's a good converter. I use several of them with no problems.


Jay


----------



## FlasHBurN

So has anyone here switched over to DirecTV yet? I am seriously contemplating it once the new HD channels are launched. It seems pretty obvious that Brighthouse just doesn't care about adding any new HD channels any time soon.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/11541195
> 
> 
> So has anyone here switched over to DirecTV yet? I am seriously contemplating it once the new HD channels are launched. It seems pretty obvious that Brighthouse just doesn't care about adding any new HD channels any time soon.





I very much want to switch but cannot due to my apartment layout and not being able to put a dish where it needs to be.


As far as I can tell...what we have from BHN now for HD is what we will have for a long time.


If I could I would switch today.


----------



## Edward315

I'm jumping ship. My DirecTV install is scheduled for Sat morning and I expect to see a huge increase in HD channels before the end of the month. I have 4 HDTVs in my house and they need to be maximized by a service provider who can get me what I want.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Can you let us know what you think from the quality of their current MPEG-2 HD channels like DTHD, HD Net and Universal HD? I heard they weren't going to switch those over for a few more months. I watch those channels quite a bit, and I don't think I want to settle for "HD Lite".


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edward315* /forum/post/11544008
> 
> 
> I'm jumping ship. My DirecTV install is scheduled for Sat morning and I expect to see a huge increase in HD channels before the end of the month. I have 4 HDTVs in my house and they need to be maximized by a service provider who can get me what I want.



I'm considering it, too, although according to their website, they don't yet offer the CW in HD (at least, not that I can see). Until that gets added, I can't jump ship.


----------



## Impala1ss

I'll be set up Monday. BHN loses me and doesn't care. D* wants me and will give me a LOT of HD by the end of the month. Prices are cheaper too. Hopefully, the MPEG4 HD will be better than HD-Lite.


----------



## rich21

Keep us informed !


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/11550241
> 
> 
> I'll be set up Monday. BHN loses me and doesn't care. D* wants me and will give me a LOT of HD by the end of the month. Prices are cheaper too. Hopefully, the MPEG4 HD will be better than HD-Lite.



Were you able to get any sort of deal from D* that was better than the website offers?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerndl* /forum/post/11537896
> 
> Here's a good converter. I use several of them with no problems.
> 
> 
> Jay



Thanks for the info. I had seen that on monoprice and was wandering if it really worked.


Question, what type of power supply does it have? Is it a normal plug or one of those bigger square plugs? Basically, could I plug it into the 8300's rear AC power outlet?


Unfortunately, it is on backorder from MonoPrice right now but, I found this on amazon. I assume it is the same thing but some people left bad reviews of the product saying you needed to cycle the power every few days and that it would just cut off after a while. Have you had any wierd problems with the one you have?


----------



## mike.cf

I am thinking really hard about switching too. I recently scaled back my BHN programming in hopes of reducing my bill and am still paying more than I would like. If I can get extra programming for nearly the same as I'm paying now, I'm going to switch.


----------



## HDClown

I'm thinking about dropping my HD PVR and getting a TiVoHD with cable cards, possibly 2 TiVoHD's.


If I do this, is there any particular type of cable card I request? How much is the monthly fee for them? Will this setup cause any issues whenever SDV comes around ?


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/11550328
> 
> 
> Were you able to get any sort of deal from D* that was better than the website offers?



Getting free all premium channels for 4 months by taking $69/mo sports pkg; Free portable DVD player; free $50 Visa card; $10/month off bill;free HDfor 4 months (i think); $100 off HD-DVR;


----------



## bingo182

As I was coming home from work last evening (around 6pm), I spotted not one but two Comcast vans in the neighborhood. They had been doing some digging. Again, I'm in MetroWest (Ridgemoore).


Not that I'll jump ship right away, but I hope the increased competition will yield some positive results for us.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valoidr* /forum/post/11559183
> 
> 
> Did a search for the SA4250HD and was directed to this thread which seem to be FL specific. Just pick one up from Charter in TX. Is there some sort of .pdf manual I can reference. Charter gave me a photocopy of an old quick start for component only box. I plan on using HDMI. Have not installed yet due to a brk-in in process on a new plasma set. Seems these are rather new and not many posts are out there yet to reference. Would appreciate any info on this STB. If I am in the wrong thread please direct me to the most relevant one - many thanks!


 http://www.scientificatlanta.com/pro...orer4250HD.htm


----------



## rolltide1017

I don't know why I'm about to post this but:


What ever happened to the Family Auto Mart infomercial that use to run around midnight some local stations? For some reason I would actually watch it every now and then. Is Family Auto Mart even still in business? I know the Orlando lot is no longer open.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/11557336
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about dropping my HD PVR and getting a TiVoHD with cable cards, possibly 2 TiVoHD's.
> 
> 
> If I do this, is there any particular type of cable card I request? How much is the monthly fee for them? Will this setup cause any issues whenever SDV comes around ?



You will need 2 cable cards per Tivo if you want dual record in both boxes. The cards lease for $3.95 per month each for a total of $15.80. Then you need to pay Tivo for the monthly program guide.

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx 


You will lose access to the SD channels but you will still have the analog versions of the first 70 channels. You will lose access to the program guide, all VOD and all PPV. When SDV happens in 2008 you will lose access to the 150 least watched channels.


Tivo really needs to offer an OCAP cable box with expandable storage. If they did that I would get one.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11572648
> 
> 
> You will need 2 cable cards per Tivo if you want dual record in both boxes. The cards lease for $3.95 per month each for a total of $15.80. Then you need to pay Tivo for the monthly program guide.
> 
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx
> 
> 
> You will lose access to the SD channels but you will still have the analog versions of the first 70 channels. You will lose access to the program guide, all VOD and all PPV. When SDV happens in 2008 you will lose access to the 150 least watched channels.
> 
> 
> Tivo really needs to offer an OCAP cable box with expandable storage. If they did that I would get one.



And the quality is very poor on those analog versions of the first 70 channels.


----------



## twartacus

Ok, I was finally able to get someone to assist me with the channel lineup from comcast... the website is not current yet, but I confirmed that they do indeed offer cable at my location... today was referred to: tvplanner.comcast.net.


Not that much difference from BHN... but...


They do have FSN (non-HD)

Sunsports (North Fla) HD

Golf/Versus HD

Starz HD


No A&E HD

No Universal HD

No HD Net


----------



## the64gto

After not being able to see the NFL games I wanted yesterday...thought I would ping D* to see what the minimum would be to get the NFL package from them. A single SD receiver installed etc and the package would be $70 for 4 months (premium package) after 4 months, downgrade to the minimal package $30 month for the remaining 8 months. (1 year contract) For an "free" HD receiver, there is a 2 year contract. So...it would be ~$520 for a SD NFL season....seems like BHN is missing out on a lot of $Action$


----------



## rich21

D* has the NFL ST exclusively until 2010 or 2012, can't remember. BHN couldn't get if they want it. They don't have the bandwidth to support it either, at least for the HD games.


----------



## rolltide1017

twartacus,


Did you call the normal Comcast CS number on the website or something different? I'd like to determine if they are available at my location as well. Universal HD would be hard to let go of because of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## twartacus

I was emailed the number 407-566-2100 for their local office. The guy there referred me to that website in which you can enter your zip code. Their main site (comcast.com) can confirm availability for cable, just no channels.


----------



## rolltide1017

Thanks!


----------



## ClubSteeler

I sent an email to the Big10 Network. I wonder if they will respond...


===========


Your stance is that the Big10 Network "deserves" to be on basic cable. Well the Big10 network is brand new, and has not yet earned any right to claim that it deserves anything. Your almighty attitude is only hurting the common fan like me.


What do the fans of Big10 schools deserve? Do we not deserve to be able to get the Big10 channel if we wish? And should we not, as free American in a capitalistic society, also have the right to NOT have the Big10 network forced down our throats should our cable company decide that it would be most fair to their subscribers to NOT force the costs of the network on to everyone?


I would think that the people should be put ahead of the network. Unfortunately, that is not happening, and greed is prevailing. I would think that a brand new network would want to be available to anyone who wants it. Sure being on the basic tier is more profitable to you, but certainly not more profitable than having it completely and totally unavailable to the tens of millions of cable subscribers around the country.


You are taking the same high road, holier-than-thou attitude that the NFL Network has taken, but trust me, you are NOT the NFL.


Meanwhile, tens of millions of fans like myself, have less choice, and are missing our games. Sure I could get satellite TV, but I had satellite TV, and my cable company is worlds ahead of them. I will not get satellite again, not any time soon.


I can't figure out why the Big10 Network DESERVES to be on basic cable. I don't know anyone who actually has the channel. I would like to decide for myself just what the network "deserves", but I am not given that opportunity. Maybe the PEOPLE should decide what the network deserves and what it does not deserve. Maybe it should be made available to everyone for a few years, and if it becomes a big success and earns the right to deserve to be on a basic tier, then the next contract can be negotiated as such.


So you can continue your premature chest-thumping about what you deserve. Meanwhile, the football season is already about 1/4 over, conference play is about to start , and the cable companies are not caving in. They haven't caved in to the NFL Network yet, so it might be just a little naive for you to think that they will cave in to you.


Meanwhile.... the common fans are missing their games. Your priorities are backwards. Your alumni are being hurt. Your fans are suffering. I expected more out of the Big10. We have a slogan at Penn State: "Success with Honor". Your money driven hardline negotiations with cable is pure greed, and far from honorable.


Good luck with your network. I'll be watching the highlights on ESPNU, which by the way, is a collegiate athletic channel for ALL conferences, and is NOT on my basic cable tier.


Thanks for reading,

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Penn State Class of 1996


----------



## ClubSteeler

Pathtic canned response:


Thanks for sending your question regarding the Big Ten Network.




Big Ten fans have seen fewer games appear on their expanded basic cable packages in recent years. During the last two years, Big Ten teams have appeared on ESPNU and ESPN360 - two channels that the vast majority of fans do not receive - a combined 57 times.




Last year, eight Big Ten football games and a whopping 85 men's basketball games were not televised at all.




With the creation with the Big Ten Network, that will never happen again. Every home Big Ten football and men's basketball game will now be televised and the revenues are distributed directly to our schools.




Finally, with regard to previously syndicated games on ESPN-Plus, it is important to note that cable subscribers were actually paying for those games as part of their cable package.




To summarize, the Big Ten Network will ensure that every home Big Ten football and men's basketball will be televised to national audience. Our stance is that fans within the Big Ten's eight-state footprint should be able to see these games at no additional charge on their existing expanded basic cable package.




To receive the Big Ten Network, call 1-866-WANT-B10 to contact your local cable or satellite operator. Tell them you want the Big Ten Network on your expanded basic package.




Sincerely,


The Big Ten Network web team


----------



## allowiches

These canned email responses are getting ridiculous. I wonder if a human actually reads the letters or if they are scanned by a computer for a few key words and the best (in the computer's mind) response is sent. As you said, ClubSteeler, Pathetic. I love how they tell you to call so you can get the channel on basic after you just chewed them out saying they don't deserve basic cable. LOL


----------



## bgall

the big ten only wants basic cable placement in big ten states, florida is not a big ten state, if bhn wanted to but big 10 out of market in florida they could on the sports pack


----------



## rolltide1017

Yep, here in Central Florida it is BHN to blame not the Big10 Network. Too bad BHN just doesn't feel the need in adding new channels right now.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11590793
> 
> 
> Yep, here in Central Florida it is BHN to blame not the Big10 Network. Too bad BHN just doesn't feel the need in adding new channels right now.



Getting the Big Ten here on BHN is kind of funny. BHN doesn't even carry both local RSNs, never mind out of market sports programing.


----------



## twartacus

Since we are on the topic of sports... I see that TBS will be carrying the MLB playoff's this year. (some or all games, I am not sure). Anyway... any plans for TBS to go HD? Since TBS and TNT are the same company, one would think they would run them on the channel that carries HD... is TBS soon to add an HD channel (either for BHN or in general?) I have heard nothing of this.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/11591593
> 
> 
> Since we are on the topic of sports... I see that TBS will be carrying the MLB playoff's this year. (some or all games, I am not sure). Anyway... any plans for TBS to go HD? Since TBS and TNT are the same company, one would think they would run them on the channel that carries HD... is TBS soon to add an HD channel (either for BHN or in general?) I have heard nothing of this.



It is available, as DirecTV is showing it as one of their new HD channels do any day now.


----------



## jabetcha

I'm not sure if anyone's actually crunched the numbers comparing BHN and DTV apples for apples. If you are interested in switching and you really wanted to know the difference, here is what I have calculated. This is standard pricing that would apply after the introductory prices end. This does not include start-up or installation costs or combo deals with other services.


Keep in mind that the channel lineup is slightly different, no HD locals on DTV, etc, etc....


First we see what a 2 receiver setup would cost monthly (1 HD DVR, 1 SD DVR). Basic service is Digital cable + 1 Rcvr from BHN and the Choice Xtra pkg from DTV for 1 Rcvr

____________BHN_____DTV

Basic Svc 58.49...54.99

HD Pkg.....6.00....9.99

DVR........9.95....5.00

Extra Rcvr.6.95....4.99

Taxes......7.21....9.87
*TOTAL.....86.60...84.84*


Add 1 Premium and you get
____________BHN_____DTV

Basic Svc 58.49...54.99

Premiums..10.95...13.00

HD Pkg.....6.00....9.99

DVR........9.95....5.00

Extra Rcvr.6.95....4.99

Taxes......8.18...11.59
*TOTAL....100.52...99.56*


Get all 4 premiums
____________BHN_____DTV

Basic Svc 58.49...54.99

Premiums..26.95...42.00

HD Pkg.....6.00....9.99

DVR........9.95....5.00

Extra Rcvr.6.95....4.99

Taxes......9.60...15.40
*TOTAL....117.94..132.37*


From this comparison, you can see that the cost for DTV goes up very fast when you add the premium channels.


You might be asking about why the taxes are so much higher for satellite. The taxes are 8.8% for cable (approx) and 13.17% for satellite in my zip. You can check your rates here: https://geotax.state.fl.us/dorPubIdx.jsp 


Hopefully this information will help anyone who is interested in switching (or justifying why to stay with their current provider)


Jabetcha


----------



## Barry928

Is the $199 upfront cost for the D* HD DVR covered by the $5 a month?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/11592062
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the channel lineup is slightly different, no HD locals on DTV, etc, etc....



Yes there is. You get Channel 2, 6, 9 and 35 in HD from D*, as long as you have the newer H20 receiver or the HR20 DVR.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11592168
> 
> 
> Is the $199 upfront cost for the D* HD DVR covered by the $5 a month?



No, that is in addition to the $5 a month DVR fee.


----------



## jerndl

Just be clear there is a single $5.99 DVR service fee no matter how many DVRs you have. Plus there is a $4.99 charge for each additional receiver/DVR. For example I have (4) DVRs and the cost is:


$5.99 - DVR service fee

3 x $4.99 = $14.97 - additional DVRs

total fee: $20.96 plus programming costs.


One other thing to consider is that Directv is well known for giving considerable credits to offset the cost of hardware and programming. Many Directv customers never pay for hardware upgrades or additional receivers. Plus they usually get substantial programming credits once a year or so. For better or worse you have to negotiate with Directv to get the best deal. Cable seems like more of a fixed price. It's difficult to give an exact price comparison.


Jay


----------



## rolltide1017

Yea, that $199 cost for D* HD DVR on top of there $5/month DVR fee is the sole reason I'm not a D* customer right know. Not only that, you don't even own the thing after you give them your $200, you still just leasing it. I called them up and said I would sign up this very moment, all they had to do was give me the HD DVR for free. They said no and that was that. Actually, they guy tried to convince me that I didn't really need a DVR, he said I could find a VCR very cheap and that would work just as good. I couldn't believe he was saying this crap and that is just horrible customer service. I will never pay $200 for there DVR (no matter how good there service is), that right there makes them $200 more expensive then BHN.


I'm extremely pissed that MLB signed with TBS for the playoffs. Most cable providers do not offer it so the majority of baseball fans will not be able to watch the playoffs in HD this year (IMO that's just pathetic). Very disappointed with MLB, they should have waited until TBS HD was more widespread.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11594210
> 
> 
> Yea, that $199 cost for D* HD DVR on top of there $5/month DVR fee is the sole reason I'm not a D* customer right know. Not only that, you don't even own the thing after you give them your $200, you still just leasing it. I called them up and said I would sign up this very moment, all they had to do was give me the HD DVR for free. They said no and that was that. Actually, they guy tried to convince me that I didn't really need a DVR, he said I could find a VCR very cheap and that would work just as good. I couldn't believe he was saying this crap and that is just horrible customer service. I will never pay $200 for there DVR (no matter how good there service is), that right there makes them $200 more expensive then BHN.
> 
> 
> I'm extremely pissed that MLB signed with TBS for the playoffs. Most cable providers do not offer it so the majority of baseball fans will not be able to watch the playoffs in HD this year (IMO that's just pathetic). Very disappointed with MLB, they should have waited until TBS HD was more widespread.



It is a decision you have to make!! Pay the $199 to get better programing or put up with less programing and save the $199.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerndl* /forum/post/11592594
> 
> 
> Just be clear there is a single $5.99 DVR service fee no matter how many DVRs you have. Plus there is a $4.99 charge for each additional receiver/DVR.



This is similar to the way it is for BHN. They changed the pricing this year and it is 9.95 for HD DVR service and no additional cost for SD DVR's -- Just the 6.95/mo for the equipment (Box, Navigator, remote)


Last year I had to pay $6 for the additional SD DVR.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11592168
> 
> 
> Is the $199 upfront cost for the D* HD DVR covered by the $5 a month?



The current D* promotion will give you a $100 MIR for the HD DVR, so it only costs $99. This week installation might be free *or* it might be $99. You might save $5 if you have BellSouth telephone service and you might save another $5 if you have AT&T/Cingular wireless service and bundle them all.


My scenario was going to cost me $249 upfront and then the $100 MIR. My bill would be higher than BHN after the 4 month introductory rate ended, but I would have more channels. Still not decided if its worth it for me right now.


Honestly, I think they try and make this as confusing as possible so people don't really know what they're paying.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/11594601
> 
> 
> The current D* promotion will give you a $100 MIR for the HD DVR, so it only costs $99.



This is quite a shift towards buying more market share. The price for the D* HD DVR was $299 with a $100 MIR just a few months ago.


----------



## Impala1ss

Sorry, but Jabetcha is wrong. The HD-DVR is $299 - $100 instant rebate. Also, you can get all their premium channels, most of which will be in HD later this month for $99/mo., or you can pick and choose. Here's the link to D*'s packages. https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/wizar...ourSystem1.jsp 


and here http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...ssetId=3180001 


Their current package/special is excellent but I agree comparing is difficult because of the pricew reductions you get during the first 4 months of signing up.


I've signed up and will get my system set-up Saturday. It should have been here 2 days ago, and the installer was here, but didn't want to walk around with the dish during the lightning we had on the coast. I didn't blame him. Rescheduled to following Saturday.


The number of new HD channels coming on board, probably Sept. 19, is very impressive. Only wish BHN could have matched them. Here's a list:


Current HD Channels


Discovery HD Theater

ESPN

ESPN 2

HDNet

HDNet Movies

TNT

Universal HD

HBO-E

SHO-E

CD USA


Announced HD Additions

* = not a simulcast of the SD channel (if available), programming will vary.

Channel names in RED are currently in test mode on the D*10 satellite

Source: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457 Thanks to Bschneider


September 2007

A&E

Animal Planet

Big Ten Network

CNN

Discovery

Food Network*

HGTV*

History Channel

MHD (MTV brand channel)

National Geographic

NFL Network

The Science Channel

TBS

TLC

Versus

Weather Channel

Cinemax-E

Cinemax-W

MoreMax

HBO-W

HBO2-E

HBO2-W

HBO Family-E

HBO Family-W

HBO Signature

The Movie Channel

SHO-W

STARZ-E

STARZ-W

STARZ-Edge

STARZ-Comedy

STARZ-Kids

Fall 2007

Bravo

Cartoon Network

Chiller

CNBC

FX

SciFi Channel

Sleuth

Speed

USA Network

December 2007

The Tennis Channel

Spring 2008

ABC Family

Disney Channel

ESPN News

MGM

Toon Disney

Channels in Test Mode with no official carriage announcement

MTV

NHL Network

Outdoor

Fuel

Spike

SHO TOO

Comedy Central

Nickelodeon East

VH1

NBA TV

CSTV

Regional Sports Networks

Available nationally, but local blackout rules still apply.

Fall 2007

Altitude

Comcast SportsNet Chicago

Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic

FSN Arizona

FSN Bay Area

FSN Detroit

FSN Florida

FSN New England

FSN North

FSN Northwest

FSN Ohio

FSN Prime Ticket

FSN Rocky Mountain

FSN South

FSN Southwest

FSN West

New England Sports Network

SportsNet New York

SportsSouth

Sun Sports

YES

Channels in Test Mode with no official carriage announcement

FSN Midwest

FSN Houston

FSN New York

FSN Pittsburgh

MSG

FSN Cincinnati

Comcast SportsNet West

MASN/SportsTime Ohio


Foreign Language Channels


HBO Latino - 9/07





Quote:

DIRECTV Adds New HD Channels for Fall; Four Discovery HD Channels, Five Starz HD Channels, CNBC and Chiller to Join the HD Pack, More on the Way

HD Version of Disney's High School Musical 2 to Air Exclusively on


DIRECTVEL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 23, 2007--DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, continues to set the stage for its unprecedented expansion of HD services. With agreements in place to launch four Discovery HD channels, five HD channels from Starz, CNBC and Chiller in HD, along with recently completed deals with The History Channel and A&E, DIRECTV is on schedule to roll out up to 100 national HD channels by year-end to satisfy the appetite of its HD customers, who have doubled over the last year.


"Earlier this year we called 2007 the 'Year of HD' and we're going to deliver on our commitment to offer more HD channels than any other multichannel provider," said Derek Chang, executive vice president, Strategy and Development, DIRECTV, Inc. "In addition to the networks we've signed to date, we will continue to add more HD programming to our launch list between now and year-end. Demand for HD continues to grow, and with the dramatic expansion of our capacity this summer and the nationwide reach of our service, we are uniquely positioned to lead the industry in the carriage and delivery of HD programming."


Under the agreement with Discovery Communications, DIRECTV will launch four simulcasts - Discovery Channel, TLC, Animal Planet and The Science Channel - and two other channels to be named and launched by Discovery at a later date. The HD feeds of the four existing networks will launch in September.


DIRECTV also has an agreement in place with Starz to launch three new HD movie channels: Starz Edge, Starz Comedy and Starz Kids & Family, as well as Starz's East and West coast HD feeds. The new Starz HD channels, featuring first-run hit movies, and the Starz East and West HD channels, will also launch in September.


The History Channel and DIRECTV recently announced that DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD, a new 24-hour HD network, and A&E HD in September.


As it continues to beef up its HD channel lineup, DIRECTV has also become the platform of choice for the debut of exclusive HD programming. Disney Channel is providing DIRECTV the exclusive rights to broadcast the premiere HD version of High School Musical 2, the highly anticipated sequel to the global sensation for kids and families. DIRECTV will air the movie in HD a few days after its standard-definition premiere Friday, August 17 on Disney Channel.


In addition to the networks listed below, DIRECTV also plans to offer the HD feeds of regional sports networks on a nationwide basis this fall, and has commitments from a number of other networks to launch their HD simulcasts. They will be added to the lineup for launch by year-end and will be announced at a later date.


To date, DIRECTV has signed agreements or agreements in principle, to launch the following networks.


-- A&E -- National Geographic

-- Bravo -- NFL Network

-- Cartoon Network -- SciFi Channel

-- CNN -- Speed

-- Food Network -- TBS

-- Big Ten Network -- The History Channel

-- HGTV -- The Weather Channel

-- MTV -- USA Network

-- Disney Channel -- Versus HD

-- Toon Disney -- TLC

-- ABC Family -- Animal Planet

-- ESPNNEWS HD -- The Science Channel

-- Starz E/W feeds -- Discovery Channel

-- Starz Edge -- The Tennis Channel

-- Starz Comedy -- Showtime West

-- Starz Kids & Family -- The Movie Channel

-- CNBC -- Chiller

HD networks currently offered by DIRECTV include ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Discovery HD Theater, HDNet, HDNet Movies, TNT in HD, Universal HD, HBO HD, Showtime HD, an HD pay per view/special events channel and HD feeds from NY- and LA-based broadcast networks ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX (for eligible customers). DIRECTV also offers local HD broadcast channels in 60 cities, representing more than 70 percent of U.S. TV households.



looks quite promising


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/11597746
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Jabetcha is wrong. The HD-DVR is $299 - $100 instant rebate.



Looks like I mis-read the details. Not hard to do considering the confusing pricing schedule.


From what I can gather off the site, the $99/mo package is equivalent (give or take a dollar) from the 4-premium package, since the $99 does not include the HD Access.


I do agree that the list of HD channels is tempting.


----------



## RafaelSmith

That HD list from Direct TV looks really nice.


I would pay the extra startup costs if I could get Direct TV at my apartment










Just for my own personal satisfaction, Im gonna email BHN that list....wonder which of 2 canned responses i get back. =P


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/11597973
> 
> 
> Looks like I mis-read the details. Not hard to do considering the confusing pricing schedule.
> 
> 
> From what I can gather off the site, the $99/mo package is equivalent (give or take a dollar) from the 4-premium package, since the $99 does not include the HD Access.
> 
> 
> I do agree that the list of HD channels is tempting.



Currently the $99 includes all HDs (locals and premiums) except for TNT, ESPN, ESPN2, Universal HD, Discovery HD, HDNET, and HDNET Movies, which are the ones included in the $9.99 a month HD package. But that is all schedule to change very soon. So if you subscribe to everything today it will cost you about $110 a month.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/11577682
> 
> 
> Ok, I was finally able to get someone to assist me with the channel lineup from comcast... the website is not current yet, but I confirmed that they do indeed offer cable at my location... today was referred to: tvplanner.comcast.net.
> 
> 
> Not that much difference from BHN... but...
> 
> 
> They do have FSN (non-HD)
> 
> Sunsports (North Fla) HD
> 
> Golf/Versus HD
> 
> Starz HD
> 
> 
> No A&E HD
> 
> No Universal HD
> 
> No HD Net



BTW, the comparison shopping we are all doing is sure coming in handy! THANKS!


I went back to the comcast site and looked up channels for Ft. Lauderdale out of curiousuty... I am not sure how official this "tvplanner site" is. Still trying to get something sent to me from them directly.


The HD channels they have in FTL are the locals plus:

FSN HD

ESPN1&2 HD

Golf/VS HD

NFL Network HD

TNT HD

MOJO HD

UNI HD

A&E HD

MTV HD

DISC HD

NAT GEO HD

HGTV HD

HBO HD

Cinemax HS

Showtime HD

STARZ HD


----------



## RafaelSmith

Well I sent an email to BHN showing them that list of HD that DTV has or will have....


the reply....as expected was:



> Quote:
> Thank you for your suggestion regarding providing the information regarding the offerings of Direct TV. Bright House Networks is committed to providing the highest level of customer service, and we appreciate the opportunity to listen to your ideas. We take pride in being a different kind of cable company, dedicated to putting you in control of your home entertainment, high speed Internet and Digital Phone experience. As a leader in our industry, Bright House Networks recognizes the significance of providing the absolute best service to every one of our customers.
> 
> 
> Your email has been forwarded to the appropriate department for further consideration. The suggestions we receive from our customers are very valuable and provide us with the opportunity to make changes that will ultimately allow us to serve you better. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us via email. Thank you for taking the time to write us, and have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Nick - 367
> 
> Electronic Support Specialist
> 
> 
> The Bright House Networks Customer Care Team
> 
> 
> Central Florida Division


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/11604131
> 
> 
> Well I sent an email to BHN showing them that list of HD that DTV has or will have....
> 
> 
> the reply....as expected was:



Sounds like the same response you get when you ask them for FSN-Florida.


----------



## rich21

Maybe it would be better to start directing complaints to those who give BHN the right to operate the cable system in central florida. This might open things up to another cable operator when the contracts run out.


No idea who that is though.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/11605218
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be better to start directing complaints to those who give BHN the right to operate the cable system in central florida. This might open things up to another cable operator when the contracts run out.
> 
> 
> No idea who that is though.



I would imagine that would be complicated....local gov? various community (home owner associations)?


I have a friend at work that was unhappy with his Comcast ISP service and was interested in switching to BHN (Roadrunner)....turns out his community has a deal with comcast letting them be the only ones allowed...basic cable and such for each home is payed out of the home owners fees.


It seems to me competition is not alive and well when it comes to cable companies. They only compete in getting community exclusive deals.


----------



## allowiches

This is sort of off topic, so please point me in the right direction if needed.


Someone is running new cables in my neighborhood in Palm Coast. It looks like FIOS, but I can't be sure. It's large spools with orange conduit. Is this Comcast coming to compete. Or possibly ATT? I've been searching for an answer, but can't get one.


----------



## twartacus

To find out, go to comcast.com and put in your address... if it's them, it will confirm you have service available... or att.com does the same thing. For me (32825) I have comcast available, and not ATT (Their site shows D* info)


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11572648
> 
> 
> You will lose access to the program guide, all VOD and all PPV. When SDV happens in 2008 you will lose access to the 150 least watched channels.
> 
> 
> Tivo really needs to offer an OCAP cable box with expandable storage. If they did that I would get one.



Barry,


I love acronyms as much as the next guy, but some of us don't know what you are referring to here. Can you kindly define SDV and OCAP?


Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

SDV is Switched Digital Video. SDV allows QAM's to be assigned dynamically at the node (neighborhood) so that the 150 least watched SD channels can be shut off until requested. This will free up bandwidth to increase the total number of channels available.


OCAP is OpenCable™ Applications Platform


What is the OpenCable Platform?

The OpenCable Platform specification defines a middleware software layer enabling interactive television service and application developers to “write” products once and see them run successfully on any cable television system in North America, independent of set-top or television receiver hardware or operating system software. This interoperability enables manufacturers and retail distributors to build and to sell digital devices capable of supporting all cable services now delivered to devices that may currently be leased to consumers.


----------



## davenyl

Just wondering if anyone knows what BHN charges for basic cable. I'll be switching to D* soon but will be keeping my cable internet and was thinking about keeping basic cable until I see how good the satellite signal is during FL storms.


I'll be calling tonight but I wanted to get some ideas of pricing first.


Thanks


----------



## the64gto

Try www.mybrighthouse.com put in your zip and look for pricing


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/11644961
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows what BHN charges for basic cable. I'll be switching to D* soon but will be keeping my cable internet and was thinking about keeping basic cable until I see how good the satellite signal is during FL storms.
> 
> 
> I'll be calling tonight but I wanted to get some ideas of pricing first.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Depending on how basic you want to go... you can tap into the cable modems line and still get the first 10 channels. If the tech fails to put the filter on when you switch (very possible if they don't come out to your house and you turn in the boxes) then you will get all of the basic channels still with only a cable modem.


----------



## davenyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/11645231
> 
> 
> Try www.mybrighthouse.com put in your zip and look for pricing



The lowest price they have online is about $50 for standard cable. Basic cable should be a lot less but they don't list that online.


----------



## davenyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/11645249
> 
> 
> Depending on how basic you want to go... you can tap into the cable modems line and still get the first 10 channels. If the tech fails to put the filter on when you switch (very possible if they don't come out to your house and you turn in the boxes) then you will get all of the basic channels still with only a cable modem.



That would be great. I would really only need it for the network channels. Do you know if the HD channels for these would come in also?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/11644961
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows what BHN charges for basic cable. I'll be switching to D* soon but will be keeping my cable internet and was thinking about keeping basic cable until I see how good the satellite signal is during FL storms.
> 
> 
> I'll be calling tonight but I wanted to get some ideas of pricing first.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Their complete price list: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx


----------



## HDClown

Is anyone using single stream CableCARD's provided by BHN on TiVo Series2, Series3, or TiVoHD?


I called BHN today and they told me they would rpovide CableCARDs for TiVo that would work (they originally said no, but after a short time on hold, they came back and said yes).


----------



## jerndl

I believe that there is an offering that is not on the above price list. It is referred to as "life line" cable or something. With Comcast it is $11.00 for approximately the 1st 20 analog channels. I assume the price at BHN would be similar. I think it is a requirement to offer this basic tier and that the price is highly regulated. With Comast you essentially get this life line cable for free if you have internet access with Comcast. They give you a $10 or $11 "discount" off your internet bill if you have CATV service. So the price is essentially the same for internet service whether you have CATV service or not. I'm sure you can find out the details with a call to BHN.


Jay


----------



## HDClown

Is there anything in the BHN roadmap to drop the roughly 70 channels you can get over analog cable using a built-in(to your TV) analog tuner?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/11645320
> 
> 
> Their complete price list: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx



That's still not all of there prices. I have a friend who subscribes to a very basic cable package. He only pays about $15-18 per month but, he only gets about 15 channels (maybe a few more).


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11646174
> 
> 
> That's still not all of there prices. I have a friend who subscribes to a very basic cable package. He only pays about $15-18 per month but, he only gets about 15 channels (maybe a few more).



I know some cable companies have special contracts with certain neighborhoods or HOAs, that offer special prices. I used to live in a community in South Florida and the HOA contracted with the cable company for basic service (76 analog channels), for $14.00 a month per home (Regular price was $45.00 a month) but everyone in the community had to have it.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/11646032
> 
> 
> Is there anything in the BHN roadmap to drop the roughly 70 channels you can get over analog cable using a built-in(to your TV) analog tuner?



I continue to beg them to drop analog completely. This would mean instant bandwidth for 150 HD channels and higher internet speed in one quick move.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/11645559
> 
> 
> Is anyone using single stream CableCARD's provided by BHN on TiVo Series2, Series3, or TiVoHD?
> 
> 
> I called BHN today and they told me they would rpovide CableCARDs for TiVo that would work (they originally said no, but after a short time on hold, they came back and said yes).



I had the Tivo Series 3 HD and it worked fine with two CableCards. However, channels below 100 are received in analog not digital and are PQ is very poor.

I have now switched over to Directv. The rumor is they will add 70 channels of HD this Wed.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/11647294
> 
> 
> I had the Tivo Series 3 HD and it worked fine with two CableCards. However, channels below 100 are received in analog not digital and are PQ is very poor.



Are channels under 100 in analog when you use a BHN provided HD Cable box/HD PVR(SciAtl 8300HD), or is this some issue with CableCARD only?


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11646749
> 
> 
> I continue to beg them to drop analog completely. This would mean instant bandwidth for 150 HD channels and higher internet speed in one quick move.



Do you think this will actually happen anytime soon?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/11647708
> 
> 
> Do you think this will actually happen anytime soon?



BHN has been nothing but silence since the first of the year. All they ever promote on TV is the phone company asterisk attack ads. I wish they would just do something! Anything!


----------



## raymac

I have 2 cable cards in my TIVO Series 3 HD. Work perfectly.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/11647699
> 
> 
> Are channels under 100 in analog when you use a BHN provided HD Cable box/HD PVR(SciAtl 8300HD), or is this some issue with CableCARD only?




When I had the BHN provided HD Cable box they were in digital rather than analog and the PQ was much better. The trade off is that the Tivo is much, much better than the BHN Cable box for everything other than those channels under 100. Also there could be a problem with the HD Tivos when BHN switches to SDV to provide more HD channels. I think this is interactive and at this time the Tivo boxes are not interactive (two way), they are one way only.


----------



## Barry928

There seems to be small glimmer of hope on the horizon for the TIVO owners. TIVO may offer a usb2 plug in device to enable SDV compatibility with cable.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11650592
> 
> 
> There seems to be small glimmer of hope on the horizon for the TIVO owners. TIVO may offer a usb2 plug in device to enable SDV compatibility with cable.



Yes, you would think that Tivo would offer a solution or they would be out of business on the HD side of things. They don't really have Directv HD any more so they would only have cable so they have to make HD work.


----------



## Barry928

That is basically what I said to TIVO at their CEDIA booth. I was giving them a hard time because they had two years of notice the cable security un-bundle was going to hit July 07 and they still did not have an OCAP product to sell. I was saying stuff like "you guys going after the off air only HD market?"


----------



## rolltide1017

Barry (or anyone else that might know),


If you set the 8300 to only output HD resolutions (720p/1080i) does the box record normal SD channels (SciFi/Spike etc.) at those resolution, there by taking up more HDD space, or just upconvert the signal at those levels when played back?


----------



## Barry928

Output resolutions do not affect the incoming scan rate or your recording. Everything is always recorded at its native rate on the hard drive.


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11502063
> 
> 
> BHN will replace them for almost any reason, I've never had a problem getting a replacement. An old 8300 that I use to have made that same squealing noise, BHN exchanged.
> 
> 
> The HDD never spins down because it is always recording the hour buffer. The power button doesn't really turn the unit off, just turns off the video output signal. It needs to stay on so that it can record things you may have scheduled at any moment.



Am I missing something? regarding the 1 hour buffer.. if my 8300 is "off" when I turn it "on" I have no buffer... I was used to this on Tivo, but always assumes it was not a feature of the 8300... Anyone else?


-jerm!


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jermg77* /forum/post/11655531
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? regarding the 1 hour buffer.. if my 8300 is "off" when I turn it "on" I have no buffer... I was used to this on Tivo, but always assumes it was not a feature of the 8300... Anyone else?
> 
> 
> -jerm!



When you hit the power button to turn the DVR off, it's not really turning off as it still has to monitor for any recordings you might have setup, kinda a low power mode, and like the above poster said disabled the video output. From what I can tell you only get the buffer when the DVR is on and displaying something. I've never turned mine off and then back on and had any buffer, mine always turns back on to channel 13 too.


----------



## jermg77

exactly, with Tivo, the box can be "off" and when you turn it "on" you have a buffer of whatever channel the box was on when you last used it. This is not the case with my 8300. If I turned off the 8300 after watching a recorded show, the box will default to the ppv preview channel (feels like I live in a hotel room) If I was last watching live tv, the box will still be on that channel with no buffer.


-jerm!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

My 8300 has the one hour buffer when I turn it on. I've used it a couple of times to rewind back and catch a show already in progress. Make sure that your box is set up to return to the last channel watched instead of channel 13 or ppv, etc.


----------



## Impala1ss

As i mentioned several times before, I have finally become a D*tv subscriber and have dropped BHN except for the internet. Except for a few installation problems, and an HD-DVR that went out, I am pleasantly surprised by the PQ. Now, I (and everyone) receives the HD channels from the old MPEG-2 satellites. After reading a million complaints about the PQ of D*'s HD-Lite, I expected a lousy picture but after only a few hours of watching HD yesterday, I was surprised the D*'s HD PQ seems to be as good as BHN's. The new HD channels should show up tomorrow (we hope) but definately by the end of the month, and that means 30 or so new HD channels and they will be from the new MPEG 4 satellite which is expected to give an even better HD PQ.


I watched the Washington - Eagles game yesterday for about 15 minutes and saw no pixilation or macroblocking - just a very good picture. Movies on HBO HD looked the same as BHN. So far so good - but with a very limited 3-4 hour viewing.


When I cancelled BHN, the person asked why and I said because of BHN's lack of committment to providing new HD; she said they were supposed to get new channels by the end of the year but she didn't know when or what channels. Today someone else from Brighthouse called to find out why I left, asking if price was the reason. I complained to him about the lack of new HD. He said he'd call me back when new HD channels are added. I told him not to bother because I was committed to a 2 year contract. I told him to call back then.


----------



## davenyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/11658792
> 
> 
> As i mentioned several times before, I have finally become a D*tv subscriber and have dropped BHN



How do the non HD channels look on D* compared to how they looked on BHN? I have heard they look better on D* which would be great since they don't look very good on my tv with BHN.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/11659092
> 
> 
> How do the non HD channels look on D* compared to how they looked on BHN? I have heard they look better on D* which would be great since they don't look very good on my tv with BHN.



Just like with cable, if you have a high quality TV SD signals may not look very good, with D*. Simply because you you are viewing a SD signal on a HD set the picture is being up converted to fit the screen. Any imperfections in the SD picture will be amplified by the up conversion of the SD signal to HD. The digital SD signals of D* should still look better than the analog signals from the cable.


It basically will depend on the quality of your TV. I have two Mitsubishi HD sets one is a 1080i set and the other 1080p set. The SD pictures look better on the SD set than they do on the 1080p set. But you definitely see the better picture on the 1080p TV when viewing HD signals, even though the signal both sets are seeing is either 720p or 1080i.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/11659239
> 
> 
> Just like with cable, if you have a high quality TV SD signals may not look very good, with D*. Simply because you you are viewing a SD signal on a HD set the picture is being up converted to fit the screen. Any imperfections in the SD picture will be amplified by the up conversion of the SD signal to HD. The digital SD signals of D* should still look better than the analog signals from the cable.
> 
> 
> It basically will depend on the quality of your TV. I have two Mitsubishi HD sets one is a 1080i set and the other 1080p set. The SD pictures look better on the SD set than they do on the 1080p set. But you definitely see the better picture on the 1080p TV when viewing HD signals, even though the signal both sets are seeing is either 720p or 1080i.



Have you compared HDNet and Universal HD with Brighthouse and D*? How do they stack up?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/11658792
> 
> 
> As i mentioned several times before, I have finally become a D*tv subscriber and have dropped BHN except for the internet. Except for a few installation problems, and an HD-DVR that went out, I am pleasantly surprised by the PQ. .



Can you tell us what D*tv equipment you ended up with and the antenna config and a rough cost comparison?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/11659594
> 
> 
> Have you compared HDNet and Universal HD with Brighthouse and D*? How do they stack up?



To be honest and fair. I currently only have D*, but have seen HDNet and Universal on my neighbors set, via BHN, as well as mine. But really don't see much difference between the two, both look good, but it is not a true comparison as you really need to look at both the BHN and D* signal on the same set to give an honest comparison.


My issue for dropping BHN was not over HD content, but their refusing to carry Fox Sports Florida, for Florida Panther games.


----------



## skellyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/11659239
> 
> 
> It basically will depend on the quality of your TV. I have two Mitsubishi HD sets one is a 1080i set and the other 1080p set. The SD pictures look better on the SD set than they do on the 1080p set. But you definitely see the better picture on the 1080p TV when viewing HD signals, even though the signal both sets are seeing is either 720p or 1080i.



I'm confused as to why you're referring to a 1080i set as SD since that's obviously not the case. I assume it's a CRT based RPTV?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skellyo* /forum/post/11659706
> 
> 
> I'm confused as to why you're referring to a 1080i set as SD since that's obviously not the case. I assume it's a CRT based RPTV?



No they are both HDTVs, 55" 1080i projection & 57" 1080p DLP. The SD I was refering was the signal, not the set. I was talking about viewing the SD signal on the HD set.


----------



## Suzook

The packages they offer are getting pretty hard to pass up. My only concern is the equipment. Do they let you upgrade? Also, do the new HD DVR's accept additional external storage?


----------



## Suzook

also, can D use the existing wiring in the house?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/11659800
> 
> 
> also, can D use the existing wiring in the house?



Each receiver requires one line directly from the dish, each DVR requires two lines directly from the dish to the DVR. You can't loop from outlet to outlet like any houses with cable are done. Direct runs are needed. New technology is being tested that will require you to only need one line to each DVR, but is not in general use as of yet.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jermg77* /forum/post/11655617
> 
> 
> the box will default to the ppv preview channel (feels like I live in a hotel room)



You do realize that you can change the default channel when the box turns on or have it stay on the last channel you were watching? I have my box set so that it defaults to DiscoveryHD Theater every time I turn it on. I don't like having it on the last channel I viewed because then the wife knows when I've been watching late night Cinemax (which, of course, I never watch by the way).


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/11659918
> 
> 
> Each receiver requires one line directly from the dish, each DVR requires two lines directly from the dish to the DVR. You can't loop from outlet to outlet like any houses with cable are done. Direct runs are needed. New technology is being tested that will require you to only need one line to each DVR, but is not in general use as of yet.



THey can use the existing coax cable that runs through my house. I know they need to add lines outside but figured they could tap into the existing wiring.


----------



## rich21

Doesn't the new D* HR-21 coming out in Dec use only 1 coax line for both tuners


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/11661366
> 
> 
> Doesn't the new D* HR-21 coming out in Dec use only 1 coax line for both tuners



From what I have seen in photos of it, it looks like it still has 2 coaxial inputs from the satellite dish. The deal killer about it is the fact it doesn't have an OTA antenna input or tuner in it. Currently D* only supplies 4 HD locals and there are about 31 that I get with my OTA antenna now. That is one area BHN has it over D* or E*, local HD and digitals.


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/11659918
> 
> 
> Each receiver requires one line directly from the dish, each DVR requires two lines directly from the dish to the DVR. You can't loop from outlet to outlet like any houses with cable are done. Direct runs are needed. New technology is being tested that will require you to only need one line to each DVR, but is not in general use as of yet.



It doesn't have to come directly from the dish. You can connect the dish to a Dtv compatible multi-switch inside the house, and run the individual runs to each receiver from there. We have a setup like that at work with 6 receivers.


-- Martin


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/11659632
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what D*tv equipment you ended up with and the antenna config and a rough cost comparison?



I have the HR20 HD_DVR, 2 reg, receivers in bedrooms, the slimline 5 LNB antenna pole mounted. Installer put the Zinwell 6x8 switch in attic and used the BHN cables.


Paid $199 for DVR, and an extra $100 to put antenna on pole mount and run a cable from attic down through wall but D* credited me the $100.


Initially, the cahnge to D* seems well worth it.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/11665370
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to come directly from the dish. You can connect the dish to a Dtv compatible multi-switch inside the house, and run the individual runs to each receiver from there. We have a setup like that at work with 6 receivers.
> 
> 
> -- Martin



Right, I should have said directly from the dish with 4 or less lines and from a switch with 5 or more lines. My point was you can't loop from outlet to outlet the way you can with cable.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/11659785
> 
> 
> The packages they offer are getting pretty hard to pass up. My only concern is the equipment. Do they let you upgrade? Also, do the new HD DVR's accept additional external storage?




The HD DVRs do accept external storage.


----------



## bgall

did something happen to the hd locals on clear qam, cause I'm not getting them at the moment


perhaps there's a psip problem cause I can get other things like 86.02 for cfnew13 "hd"


anyone know the true qam frequency for hd locals, cause when my tv scanned them they were put at 2.1 etc...


----------



## bgall

rescanned and they're back weird...


----------



## rich21

With all the rain we had, how has the D* MPEG4 channels held up. Supposedly the rain fade is worse for them compared to the other birds..


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/11673975
> 
> 
> With all the rain we had, how has the D* MPEG4 channels held up. Supposedly the rain fade is worse for them compared to the other birds..



Yes this must be the case as I have lost the signal several time over the last couple of weeks. I had an older Directv set before and rain fade really was not a issue. Now with a new dish ,which is larger, rain is more of a problem.


----------



## rich21

Its not so much the dish as the higher frequencies the MPEG4 channels are on. Higher the frequency, the more susceptible to fade.


----------



## Barry928

I wonder if the multi-dish with 5 lnb's is more of a compromise on signal strength since none of the satellites are centered for optimal signal. Any word of a larger dish solution for more gain?


----------



## twartacus

I am glad to see that the media finally got ahold of this... the whole Magic/FSN issue is in the "paper" today. Hopefully we have FSN thanks to this...

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sport...,7946962.story


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/11673975
> 
> 
> With all the rain we had, how has the D* MPEG4 channels held up. Supposedly the rain fade is worse for them compared to the other birds..



I was anxious with all the rain but never lost signal once. Worked perfectly thoughout 2 days of rain.


----------



## allowiches

On Tuesday I had two channels above 1342 A&E HD. They were two of the music channels. They were gone the next day. I wonder if they are getting ready to add some more HD. I can dream, can't I?


I'm actually seriously looking at D*. I am reading their ads and visiting their site. I'm not that ready yet, but I have never even looked before. The things holding me back are possible rain fade, and the $100 or $200 I have to plunk down for the right to lease an HD DVR.


----------



## property33

 http://www.wftv.com/news/14159177/detail.html 

Hmmmmmmmmm. Wonder if Orlando is a market they're going to start in. Like someone mentioned in an earlier post. I've seen some guys laying some orange covered pipe, don't know what that's all about. ZIP 34761 but in Orange County NOT Ocoee


----------



## jabetcha

BellSouth recently installed some new fiber and VRADS in my neighborhood (32746) and I'm less than 1000ft from one.. Hopefully U-Verse comes soon!


----------



## Maya68

It would be great to see some viable competition!!!














> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/11679715
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/14159177/detail.html
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm. Wonder if Orlando is a market they're going to start in. Like someone mentioned in an earlier post. I've seen some guys laying some orange covered pipe, don't know what that's all about. ZIP 34761 but in Orange County NOT Ocoee


----------



## rich21

From the TWC thread..


"Time Warner has also told its customers in the Winston-Salem area that several other HD channels will be added on October 15"


So maybe some new HD is in the future for BHN.


----------



## Barry928

I heard something about new hd channels on BHN soon but I am too gun shy to post anything in this thread with the history of past announcements.


This AVS post tracks the status of TWC negotiations.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/11679715
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/news/14159177/detail.html
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm. Wonder if Orlando is a market they're going to start in. Like someone mentioned in an earlier post. I've seen some guys laying some orange covered pipe, don't know what that's all about. ZIP 34761 but in Orange County NOT Ocoee



I just saw the story on the FLToday website ( http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbc.../70920056/1086 ) and came over to post it. Glad to see this finally announced. BHN needs some stiff competition...


----------



## Suzook

Is anyone getting an annoying clicking sound during the Fox HD newscast. Has been that was for sometime, only channel that does it and ANNOYING AS ALL HECK


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/11682495
> 
> 
> From the TWC thread..
> 
> 
> "Time Warner has also told its customers in the Winston-Salem area that several other HD channels will be added on October 15"
> 
> 
> So maybe some new HD is in the future for BHN.




Orlando Brighthouse is normally the last to catch up. Example, Tampa BHN customers have had MHD (MTVHD) for months now, and we still haven't seen hide nor hair of it.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/11677975
> 
> 
> I am glad to see that the media finally got ahold of this... the whole Magic/FSN issue is in the "paper" today. Hopefully we have FSN thanks to this...
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sport...,7946962.story



I would not count on this getting resolved any time soon. It was the same situation with the NFL channel (which tier to place it on). That was last year and still no NFL channel this year.


----------



## Gator1

I see that the Ken Burns series - The War is broadcast in HD in most markets. It starts this Sunday on PBS. I checked my program guide for Channel 24 and it does not show it in HD. I know that we get very little HD from our local PBS channel but this is such a special broadcast you would think it would be in HD.


Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Barry928

Please email Michael Crane

Vice President for Broadcasting & Technology

WMFE-TV/FM *
[email protected] 


Tell him you care about HD programming on WMFE.


----------



## Hakemon

My 3250HD died again, this time I can't visit channels 3, 12, 38, 47, and 74. They all lock up the box, and within 4 minutes of video but no response to commands, it self reboots, and takes 3 minutes to boot up.


I'm going for a 4250HD.. And if that don't work, I'm canceling Bright House, because their boxes are always problem prone, and I think they should just get the Pioneer boxes like they did years ago when they were called Time Warner. Those were rock solid.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/11676688
> 
> 
> Yes this must be the case as I have lost the signal several time over the last couple of weeks. I had an older Directv set before and rain fade really was not a issue. Now with a new dish ,which is larger, rain is more of a problem.



Since a lot of people have switched over to DirecTV recently, I thought I would ask how bad is the rain fade so far? We have had quite a bit of rain recently. Do you only lose picture during heavy storms, or does a small shower or just a cloudy day enough to cause rain fade?


----------



## Suzook

so what happened? did D launch the new HD channels as promised?


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/11658792
> 
> 
> As i mentioned several times before, I have finally become a D*tv subscriber and have dropped BHN except for the internet. Except for a few installation problems, and an HD-DVR that went out, I am pleasantly surprised by the PQ. Now, I (and everyone) receives the HD channels from the old MPEG-2 satellites. After reading a million complaints about the PQ of D*'s HD-Lite, I expected a lousy picture but after only a few hours of watching HD yesterday, I was surprised the D*'s HD PQ seems to be as good as BHN's. The new HD channels should show up tomorrow (we hope) but definately by the end of the month, and that means 30 or so new HD channels and they will be from the new MPEG 4 satellite which is expected to give an even better HD PQ.
> 
> 
> I watched the Washington - Eagles game yesterday for about 15 minutes and saw no pixilation or macroblocking - just a very good picture. Movies on HBO HD looked the same as BHN. So far so good - but with a very limited 3-4 hour viewing.
> 
> 
> When I cancelled BHN, the person asked why and I said because of BHN's lack of committment to providing new HD; s*he said they were supposed to get new channels by the end of the year but she didn't know when or what channels*. Today someone else from Brighthouse called to find out why I left, asking if price was the reason. I complained to him about the lack of new HD. He said he'd call me back when new HD channels are added. I told him not to bother because I was committed to a 2 year contract. I told him to call back then.



All that means is that official word has filtered down to the CSR's. And that official word is "stop the cancellations anyway you can, but be vague." In other words, they are losing subscribers, and they know why, and are looking to empty promises to fill the bill.


I really can't believe Brighthouse doesn't offer Discovery HD Simulcast. Tthe programming that Discovery Channel offers just begs to be in HD.


Comcast: I have many friends who have comcast and the HD broadcasts are often more compressed than what we get with Brighthouse.


D*: My in-laws have it, and every time there is a thunderstorm, they lose signal. Unfortunately they live in an area of Florida that doesn't offer cable yet. If the signal was better I would consider going with D*, but apparently no matter what my father-in-law does or how much money he spends on it, the signal just can't compete with a Florida Thunderstorm. hehe.


Question: Can someone help narrow my search for using an external drive with the SA8300HD box to extend it's drive capacity. I have a couple of notebook drives laying around that could be put to use for this. I've heard before that the passport system doesn't allow for it though. (We just picked up our second SA8300HD box a week ago, Brighthouse is still giving them out).


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/11705408
> 
> 
> so what happened? did D launch the new HD channels as promised?



No. It looks like the new target day for launch is Wednesday.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwhite* /forum/post/11708293
> 
> 
> Question: Can someone help narrow my search for using an external drive with the SA8300HD box to extend it's drive capacity. I have a couple of notebook drives laying around that could be put to use for this. I've heard before that the passport system doesn't allow for it though. (We just picked up our second SA8300HD box a week ago, Brighthouse is still giving them out).


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post5277957


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/11705301
> 
> 
> Since a lot of people have switched over to DirecTV recently, I thought I would ask how bad is the rain fade so far? We have had quite a bit of rain recently. Do you only lose picture during heavy storms, or does a small shower or just a cloudy day enough to cause rain fade?



It has rained quite a bit here in Melbourne over the last week or two. Last night was the first time I've lost the signal - for about 30 seconds - and it was raining hard. NOt much of a problem.


----------



## davenyl

Should this work? There will be a couple nights where 3 shows will be on at once, 2 can be recorded with the dvr but the other one will have to be watched on a 19" tv. Rather than settle for that, I thought I would be able to put a splitter on the cable connection and have a cable go directly to the tv and at least get the basic channels. I tried this and did the scan for channels but nothing came up.


I have the Polaroid FLM-3232, which has a built-in ATSC tuner. I tried connecting to both the TV and HDTV input jacks with no success. Anybody know if this should work?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/11710327
> 
> 
> Should this work? There will be a couple nights where 3 shows will be on at once, 2 can be recorded with the dvr but the other one will have to be watched on a 19" tv. Rather than settle for that, I thought I would be able to put a splitter on the cable connection and have a cable go directly to the tv and at least get the basic channels. I tried this and did the scan for channels but nothing came up.
> 
> 
> I have the Polaroid FLM-3232, which has a built-in ATSC tuner. I tried connecting to both the TV and HDTV input jacks with no success. Anybody know if this should work?



Yes, I do the exact same thing (signal from the wall going to both the TV and the DVR) and am able to watch a 3rd show while recording two others. In fact my TV has a QAM tuner in addition to NTSC and ATSC, so I'm able to see the digital HD channels also.


As far as your problem, make sure the signal strength is strong enough to split it. Also, I think the basic cable channels are NTSC, not ATSC. ATSC is used for OTA HD transmissions. The basic cable needs to work with old TVs and is therefore NTSC.


----------



## davenyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/11710500
> 
> 
> Yes, I do the exact same thing (signal from the wall going to both the TV and the DVR) and am able to watch a 3rd show while recording two others. In fact my TV has a QAM tuner in addition to NTSC and ATSC, so I'm able to see the digital HD channels also.
> 
> 
> As far as your problem, make sure the signal strength is strong enough to split it. Also, I think the basic cable channels are NTSC, not ATSC. ATSC is used for OTA HD transmissions. The basic cable needs to work with old TVs and is therefore NTSC.



I checked the polaroid website and I was wrong about just the ATSC tuner. Here are the specs for my tv.


# 181-channel cable-ready NTSC/high definition ATSC tuner

# Two Tuner Picture-in-Picture (1 ATSC, 1 NTSC)


also

# 2 TV/CATV coaxial RF inputs (1 digital ATSC, 1 analog NTSC)


So this should work. I'll try it with just the cable connected to the tv and disconnect the one to the cable box to see if signal strength is an issue.


----------



## mattfl

I'm getting really fed up with this new SA DVR box that brighthouse gave me. Nevermind the features they took out, and the fact the guide is slow as crap, I've now had 4 shows I've recorded have audio problems. Just last night I tried to record the simpsons on the fox HD channel, went to play it back and every 5 or 10 seconds the audio would cut out for a second and then come back, the video stayed the same. This is the 4th show that this has happened to. 2 of the other shows were on the fox HD channel as well. I'm about ready to take this box back and try and get another one. I wish my old SA DVR hadn't died, I never had any problems like this with it


----------



## Suzook

well I am officially a "D" customer. Ordered 2 HD DVR Plus boxes and install on Friday. Had a heck of a time with some of the CRS reps and ended up having to go through the Presidents office. Guess it pays to know how to effectively negotiate as they gave me the 2nd HD DVR box for free.


I HOPE they have the new channels by this weekend.

Time to call BHN.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/11716460
> 
> 
> well I am officially a "D" customer. Ordered 2 HD DVR Plus boxes and install on Friday. Had a heck of a time with some of the CRS reps and ended up having to go through the Presidents office. Guess it pays to know how to effectively negotiate as they gave me the 2nd HD DVR box for free.
> 
> 
> I HOPE they have the new channels by this weekend.
> 
> Time to call BHN.



I have been wanting to switch to D* also, but they want $500 dollars for two Hd DVRs....(200 for the first and 300 for the second). I have called several times and talk to multiple csr's and they won't budge. How did you negotiate the free HDDVR? I plan on getting the whole package too....NFL ST, Full package of channels, all the HD's,etc...You would think a two year commitment to everything might make them budge a little. Maybe you can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Suzook

Well the 2nd HD DVR was free because of the ensuing fiasco that happened after I initially placed the order. I wont go into details but it involved the assistant to the President, John Suranyi calling me back. I thought that I was making a mistake at first but all was corrected. If you want to save a little more, Order one HD DVR with the promo and a regular dvr for free, then upgrade it and the $100 discount applies so net cost is $200 per unit


----------



## Combatvet

I call this "praying the banner away"










Did anyone notice this last week during My Name Is Earl? Do we really need this warning banner the whole hour of the show.


----------



## meteor3

As much as I hate banner crawls on the screen like that, it sure beats WESH dropping to the SD feed in the middle of the program to show weather/news crawls.


WESH also showed off the HD crawl during Chuck last night.


----------



## rich21

Well they are considerate enough to remove the banner for the commercials....


----------



## rolltide1017

These banners are getting freaking ridiculous! What happened to the days where they would only put the map up in the corner? Ever since the 3 hurricane summer everyone around here goes nuts with the slightest rain storm. Local weather news has gotten so bad that they now tell people to "move to an interior room with no windows" just for a thunderstorm. I grew up in Alabama were we would get more severe thunderstorms then most here and have never once been told to move to an interior room just for a storm. Its over kill and the local news is just trying to freak people out. There is no reason they need a banner, that takes up 1/4 of the screen, up for the whole hour show. We get it there is a storm somewhere that I don't care about and the people that live where the storm is probably knew about it just by looking out the window! Sorry for the rant but I'm tired of the way most local stations here treat viewers with there misuse IMO of banners like this. Local new has just gotten so bad the past few years it is pathetic, especially the weather coverage. Oh no, there was a drop of rain in Winter Park, everyone hunker down!


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/11720339
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to switch to D* also, but they want $500 dollars for two Hd DVRs....(200 for the first and 300 for the second). I have called several times and talk to multiple csr's and they won't budge. How did you negotiate the free HDDVR? I plan on getting the whole package too....NFL ST, Full package of channels, all the HD's,etc...You would think a two year commitment to everything might make them budge a little. Maybe you can point me in the right direction.



And don't forget.. Whatever hardware you buy, you are really not buying. You are paying several hundred dollars just to have the priveledge to still pay them monthly lease fees. On top of that when you cancel, you have to send back the equipment.. unless you cancel in the next 2 years, then you have to send back the equipment and send them a several hundred dollar cancellation fee to boot.


Oh and about the new HD coming on the new sats... The signal is a much narrower beam, on a different frequency sprectrum, and needs a 5 lnb dish. I could be wrong, but don't be surprised that in Florida, with our rain, your HD channels fade like crazy. Oh and make sure your installer has the proper multiswitch and the extra convertor thingy that you'll need to even see the new HD channels on the new sat. Some installers are morons, other are deceitful, knowing that you'll need them again in a few months.


Now they'll lure you in with free *standard installation. Well if every tv is on an outside wall of the house, and you have 2 rg-6 coax lines into every room, you are fine (and remember every DVR needs two coax cables feeding it).. Once you need the installers to fish cables down your walls, the *non-standard, several hundred dollar installation fees rack up..


By the way, each receiver after your first one costs you $6 extra a month, plus any DVR fees or what have you.


Have any of you read up on their DVRs by the way? Over 2 years after release still suffering serious software bugs and hardware failures. Service calls, which are free with BHN, typically start at about $70 just for someone to show up. And if you need a new box, be prepared to pay for shipping, return shipping, wait several weeks, get a refurbished box, and get locked in to another 2 year commitment just to activate the new box.


Of course you can dish out another $7 a month for the service plan, and lets not even get into that debate.


SO now you're all set up and watching amazing HD on DirecTV... But occasionally, on some channels you see a lot of pixelization, or the picture isn't quite as clear.


Well, first of all, on 1080i channels they take the 1900x1080 frame and down-rez it to approx. 1200x1080, Yes they throw away 1/3 of the pixels, leaving you with 66% HD. Still at viewing distance, it looks good. Except for the pixelation, which sometiems isn't bad, but sometimes is. Well that's due to the fact that their MPEG2 HD channels downsample from 19.4Mbps all the way down to between 9 - 14mbps.. The low end is transferring fewer bit than high rate standard def!! But don't worry, the new sat will be Mpeg4 and this will all be fixed, or so the promises say.


But someday it will all supposedly be wonderful, and there will be many HD channels.. But just remember, the HD-only channels are falling into a new package, which will, of course, cost you even more.


Hey but at least they have the NFL right? Yep.. . Oh but don't expect that $250 for NFL Sunday Ticket to get you the games in HD. No sir... That's another $100 for the superfan package. Did I mention that the SD looks worse than on BHN in most cases too? I might have forgotten.


Alright... Now you have it all ironed out, and have all of your digital satellite programming. You're poor, but you're happy. Cross your fingers and hope all of the equipment continues to run smoothly for you.


The days of DirecTV winning over customers with their customer service is long gone.


Good luck.


I don't work for BHN... but I do hate DirecTV and I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/11725872
> 
> 
> And don't forget.. Whatever hardware you buy, you are really not buying. You are paying several hundred dollars just to have the priveledge to still pay them monthly lease fees. On top of that when you cancel, you have to send back the equipment.. unless you cancel in the next 2 years, then you have to send back the equipment and send them a several hundred dollar cancellation fee to boot.
> 
> 
> I don't work for BHN... but I do hate DirecTV and I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.



Had a bad night, huh? Please go back and check your incorrect facts. Thanks. Regardless, I now pay less than BHN for more channels; HD is just as good; new HD channels are right around the corner - probably tomorrow, and these should be as good a PQ as BHN is now; I do miss the Local Weather on the 8's for Melbourne, as well as the Cocoa Beach City Commission meetings on Ch. 1 but I expect to survive.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/11725872
> 
> 
> 
> I don't work for BHN...



Could've fooled us!


----------



## Combatvet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/11725231
> 
> 
> Well they are considerate enough to remove the banner for the commercials....



I fogot about that untill you just said something. The HD feed did get dropped for the last 10 min, forgot about that also. I sent the pic to NBC, I doubt anything happens


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11709666
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post5277957



Thanks.


----------



## Impala1ss

For those of you interested in D*'s new HD channels - they lit up this morning as hoped. 21 HD channels now with more coming during the next several weeks.


----------



## rich21

People seem to be plenty happy with the picture quality on the new mpeg4 channels too.


----------



## davenyl

For the people that have upgraded to D*, how did the installation go? Was the installation actually free or were there additional charges? Did you already have two lines going to where the box was? Did they have to pull any additional cables through the attic or wall?


Looks like the new HD channels deliver on quality so I'm extremely close to switching.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/11731132
> 
> 
> For the people that have upgraded to D*, how did the installation go? Was the installation actually free or were there additional charges? Did you already have two lines going to where the box was? Did they have to pull any additional cables through the attic or wall?
> 
> 
> Looks like the new HD channels deliver on quality so I'm extremely close to switching.



The "free" installation is a roof mount with running the cables through an exterior wall direct to TV. If you need cables pulled thru attic and fished down inside walls - extra charge. I paid $100 for one wall fish and a pole mount instead of roof mount (with lines buried) then run up into attic and connected to old cables.


Here's the list of new channels - not counting local HD channels -


A&E (Channel 265)

Animal Planet (Channel 282)

Big Ten Network (Channel 220)

CNN (Channel 202)

The Discovery Channel (Channel 278)

The History Channel (Channel 269)

The Movie Channel East (Channel 544)

NFL Network (Channel 212)

Showtime West (Channel 540)

Showtime too (Channel 538)

The Smithsonian Channel (Channel 267)

The Science Channel (Channel 284)

Starz Comedy (Channel 519)

Starz East (Channel 522)

Starz West (Channel 540)

Starz Edge (Channel 520)

Starz Kids and Family (Channel 518)

TBS (Channel 247)

TLC (Channel 280)

Versus / The Golf Channel (Channel 604)

The Weather Channel (Channel 362)


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/11726238
> 
> 
> Had a bad night, huh? Please go back and check your incorrect facts. Thanks. Regardless, I now pay less than BHN for more channels; HD is just as good; new HD channels are right around the corner - probably tomorrow, and these should be as good a PQ as BHN is now; I do miss the Local Weather on the 8's for Melbourne, as well as the Cocoa Beach City Commission meetings on Ch. 1 but I expect to survive.



Thanks for your advice, I will check my incorrect facts. But since I design satellite demodulators for a living, and my company designs satellite antennas for DirecTV, I'll stand by what I said.


But like I also said, this is all promised to be fixed, very soon, and if they come through, I'll reevaluate my opinion. I give them credit for their agressiveness in the HD market. So far, it looks like they are coming through.


I would however, like to hear from you new D* subscribers to see if my theory (which I never claimed to fact) about the new HD sat being very reactive to heavy rain.. Let us know how the rain fade compared to channels from the main 101 degree satellite...


Thanks.


----------



## Impala1ss

Two other items - I now get 40+ HD channels and the new ones appear to be in full HD resolution; no HD-Lite ( even though they looked to me to be just about as good as BHN's). Everyone is excited about the new PQ and the rest of the HD channels which will be added in the next months.


Also, some may be interested (and I keep forgetting to include this) that I believe the 5.1 sound is much "fuller" than BHN's. I have a nice 7.1 Yamaha receiver and a set of Atlantic Technology surround sound speakers which I believe sound much better than before; it could be just me but I really think it's a better signal.


----------



## obie_fl

Maybe it's time for a Orlando, FL - DirectTV thread?


Impala1ss - I read most of ClubSteeler's little diatribe above and from what I can see most of it is factual. As a potential D* convert is it possible to get two HD DVRs for less then $500 and do I really not own them for 2 years? Are you also saying the original HD channels are no longer HD Lite? Have they switched those to MPEG4 also? Any chance your Yamaha can display the bitrate of the DD stream? Thanks.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/11735742
> 
> 
> Also, some may be interested (and I keep forgetting to include this) that I believe the 5.1 sound is much "fuller" than BHN's. I have a nice 7.1 Yamaha receiver and a set of Atlantic Technology surround sound speakers which I believe sound much better than before; it could be just me but I really think it's a better signal.



Are you implying D* is somehow improving the DD5.1 from a network? Or that BHN is doing something to degrade the DD5.1 from a network? Neither are true, and I believe this is just placebo effect.


Many of the questions and/or information being passed on about D*'s new offerings are being discussed over in the HD Programming forum and in the 2007 DirecTV HD Channel Rollout Information thread.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/11737091
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for a Orlando, FL - DirectTV thread?


 Orlando, FL - OTA . "With the Central Florida Thread being mostly concerned with BHN issues, it seemed best to split off the OTA and Satellite postings to a separate thread so they don't get buried among the BHN postings."


----------



## rich21

There probably are enough Fla specific problems for satellite reception, Its probably a good idea for a separate thread.


Now to figure out where to put that large dish......


----------



## DKubicki

 http://www.tampabay.mybrighthouse.co...s/default.aspx 


722

The Science Channel HD+ COMING SOON


723

Animal Planet HD+ COMING SOON


724

The Learning Channel HD+ COMING SOON


726

TBS HD+ LAUNCHES SEPTEMBER 27TH


731

Food Network HD+ COMING SOON


732

HGTV HD+ COMING SOON


734

History HD+ COMING SOON


Lets hope maybe just maybe we get these too!


----------



## james32746

Figures, Tampa get's new HD channels first. You may be lucky only to see Golf Channel/Versus HD or Fox Sports Florida (SD) by the end of the year.


----------



## rich21

If they are really concerned about people leaving for D*, it might happen after Tampa gets turned on.


Reading thru the D* MPEG4 thread, it looks like the new Discovery, History, TBS & Animal Planet channels are mostly stretch SD.


----------



## bgall

hasn't tampa had mhd for a while and yet it's still not on cfl


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/11739912
> 
> 
> hasn't tampa had mhd for a while and yet it's still not on cfl


 http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/about_u...m/default.aspx 


That's the only place I've seen where they post new HD channels being added for CFL. And there's nada on the Horizon.


It's really quite odd especially if Brighthouse is supposed to piggy-back Time Warner's channel deals, but then again most of TW's network is already SDV and I don't believe brighthouse is.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Supposedly, there is even more HD coming soon... a whole other sat going up, many more HD channels coming next year, etc...


So they really appear to be on the right track and attacking the HD market much in the same way they cornered the NFL market.


As much as they have disappointed me in the past, I hope they pull it off. Competition always benefits the customers.


----------



## Impala1ss

Sorry some of you don't want to hear what the rest of the HD community is receiving in Central Florida but others are very interested in their options. I've said all I was asked about ref my switch to D* so I won't be posting here much anymore. Oh, one more thing - D* will have up to 100 HD channels by the end of the year. That means about 50+ more additional HD channels still coming in the next 3 months.


----------



## twartacus

Actually, I appreciate all the info from this past week or so from everyone. So far, I have heard nothing but good things about D*'s quality on these new channels... a HUGE selling point for me.


Sure, the $$ out of pocket for the boxes, the two year contract, the possible installation fees are all things to consider... but I would not consider ANYTHING until I heard about the actual HD QUALITY. Those of you who have switched to D* recently are the only way I have to know what my options really are.


Personally, I am waiting to see if the Magic/FSN issue adds FSN soon... if not, I may shell out the money to switch too. As a Cubs fan, I am not happy not being able to watch the Cubs/Marlins series this week... even though I paid for the MLB ticket this year.


I say to keep the info coming...


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/11742401
> 
> 
> Sorry some of you don't want to hear what the rest of the HD community is receiving in Central Florida but others are very interested in their options.



D*'s new HD rollout was not Central Florida specific - it was nationwide. All of the issues with respect to D* (excluding rain fade) that have been discussed in this thread are generic issues and do not relate to BHN. Yes, D* is BHN competition - but there are dedicated threads and forums for discussing D*. (And, Orlando D* issues should be discussed in the Orlando OTA thread.)


AVS is a pretty large place. Those who post and read this Orlando BHN thread came here from different places. Some may have Googled for BHN and found this thread, some may have been linked here by a friend. Your only exposure to AVS may be this BHN thread. Not everyone who reads this thread knows about the vast resources available here at AVS. Nationwide D* issues (how do I get 2 HD DVR boxes for less than $500, what channels are being received, when is the rollout) have a home here at AVS and are being discussed in other dedicated threads and forums. If we continue to perpetuate the generic D* talk in this thread, instead of pointing users to the other resources here at AVS, are we doing all we can to increase users knowledge of the subject? Instead of copying/pasting info from other locations, can you point users to the other threads and forums where D* information/knowledge/concerns are being discussed?


----------



## allowiches

You can't discuss BHN in the Orlando OTA thread. And you can't discuss D* in the BHN thread. Maybe this thread should be renamed BHN and competition. Then we can have a discussion about the merits and constraints of our HDTV options. That's what I'm looking for so that I can make the best educated choice for HDTV delivery.


----------



## twartacus

I think the real issue we can agree on is that BHN hasn't given us anything to talk about in *months* about BHN.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/11747186
> 
> 
> I think the real issue we can agree on is that BHN hasn't given us anything to talk about in *months* about BHN.



Is anybody else absolutely SICK of those darn asterisk commercials? BHN is getting way far away from their core business, providing quality cable television. Yeah, I have RoadRunner and I'm very pleased with it BUT. I'm trying stay with BHN because of the TELEVISION service and won't decide to stay with them because of phone service. I agree, we need much more info from BHN on what's in the immediate future and farther regarding HD/SDTV/etc. as far as TELEVISION service.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/11747392
> 
> 
> Is anybody else absolutely SICK of those darn asterisk commercials? BHN is getting way far away from their core business, providing quality cable television. Yeah, I have RoadRunner and I'm very pleased with it BUT. I'm trying stay with BHN because of the TELEVISION service and won't decide to stay with them because of phone service. I agree, we need much more info from BHN on what's in the immediate future and farther regarding HD/SDTV/etc. as far as TELEVISION service.



I agree with you. All I ever see from BHN is phone...phone...phone. My home phone line is the least used phone we buy. The cell phone is now my primary. BHN had better get back to serving the TV market soon or this forum is going to be crickets in 6 months.


----------



## rolltide1017

I think the fact that this thread has kinda turned into a D* thread the past few months proves exactly why BHN is failing its customers right now. There's a lot of change happening in the industry but BHN seems like they are content with watching everyone run right past them. BHN exes could look at this thread as a sign of things to come if they don't get there act together. BHN likes to claim they have great customer services but, how is it great customers service to deny the growing interest in HD programming. I'm giving BHN until next March to try and get there act together or at least show a sign. If everything is still the same my tax return will probably be used to help with the start up cost of getting D* installed.


----------



## meteor3

 Breaking News 


Bright House Networks, the Original Pioneer of HDTV in Central Florida, Introduces Four New High Definition Channels


Maitland, FL--Bright House Networks today announced the addition of four new High Definition TV channels. The new channels will make life easier for HD customers who want more high resolution pictures, wider aspect ratios and Dolby Digital surround sound.


“Our superior network helped us pioneer HDTV in 2000, making Central Florida among the first areas of the country to have High Definition TV service,” said J. Christian Fenger, President of Bright House Networks Central Florida Division.ÿ “By adding these latest High Definition TV channels, we continue to fulfill the promise of our network and the customer reaps the benefits.”

*Central Florida HD customers will have access to TBS HD, HGTV HD, The History Channel HD, Food Network HD by Tues., Oct. 2, 2007.* These four channels will be available to all Bright House Networks HDTV customers at no additional charge. *More HDTV channels will be made available to Central Florida customers by March, 2008.*


Here are descriptions of the newest HDTV channels:


- TBS HD—Among the many hours of high definition programming will be TBS’ exclusive coverage of Major League Baseball’s Division Series Playoffs and the National League Championship Series. TBS HD will also offer viewers a stellar lineup of comedy that includes such exclusive programs as the TBS original series My Boys and The Bill Engvall Show, which are being shot in high definition; first-run series like Tyler Perry’s House of Payne, hot contemporary sitcoms such as Seinfeld, Friends, Everybody Loves Raymond and Sex and the City, and TBS HD will be located on channel 1312.


- HGTV HD--Remodeled bedrooms will have more definition and more landscapes more vibrancy with HGTV HD, which offers more than 300 hours of programming. Shows being produced in high definition for HGTV HD include World’s Most Extreme Homes; Small Space; Big Style; Design Remix and Decorating Cents. The new network will also be augmented by DIY Network’s Barkitecture and Fine Living’s The Wandering Golfer. HGTV HD will be located on channel 1361.


- The History Channel HD—The entire lineup of The History Channel will be on The History Channel HD, including all of the original, non-fiction series and specials. Programming will include a diverse range of shows such as the hit series Lost Worlds; Dogfights; Digging for the Truth; Cities of the Underworld; Mega Disasters, Ice Road Truckers; The Universe and Human Weapon as well as thought-provoking specials including Star Wars: The Legacy Revealed; The Lost Book of Nostradamus; The Hunt for John Wilkes Booth; and Stalking Jihad. The History Channel HD will be located on Bright House Networks channel 1343.


- Food Network HD—It is TV so real, you can taste it. Get more of what you want with Food Network HD, featuring ingredients with more intensity and meals with more vibrancy than ever before. Food Network HD will feature Food Network favorites such as Barefoot Contessa, Everyday Italian and Good Eats. Food Network HD will be located on channel 1359.


With the latest additions of TBS HD, HGTV HD, The History Channel HD, and Food Network HD, Bright House Networks now offers 24 High Definition TV channels with more on the way. Information on HDTV channels and the many other Bright House Networks products and services is available on the company’s website at www.cfl.mybrighthouse.com .


----------



## Combatvet

I am starting to think females run BHN, no offense to any in here. Still no FSN but we get FoodHD and HGTV. TBSHD I understand and HistoryHd should be good, but it seems BHN is low balling. How much would it cost them to add some HD that everyone would enjoy. ShowtimeHD, StarzHD, The Movie ChannelHD, CNN HD even MHD, give us something more than HGTV and Food. I have this odd feeling my grandma loves HGTV and Food, but not me. Most HD owners I know are all Males, so who is BHN keeping happy here? BHN makes a killing in this area and still refuses to pay for good content. When the NBA season starts back up and we still have no FSN, I will be switching. BHN reminds me of the low balling contractors I had to deal with in the Army


----------



## rich21

Looks like a minimal effort to keep HD customers, but its at least something.


If the History channel was more HD, less stretched SD, it would be a good add. The Smithsonian channel seems to be showing HD so it would have probably been a better choice. I don't care that much about FSN, but I don't understand why its not carried.


D* seems to be pushing hard, I seem to be getting solictations in the mail weekly now.


----------



## meteor3

TBS-HD is the big add here, because of the baseball playoffs. The four new HD channels are on the 

Known Deals Done With TWC list.


I wonder if the addition BHN claims in March 2008 will coincide with SDV...


----------



## rolltide1017

While how about that. My wife will love Food Network, she'll finally have an HD channel to watch. I'm very happy about TBS and THC. IMO this is a good start and it at least shows some signs of life at BHN. We'll see what March 08 brings, maybe there's hope of BHN retaining me as a customer yet. I'd still really like to see Natl.Geo. HD and would love to have SciFi HD by the time Battlestar Galactica next season premiers.


----------



## wdcoy

OK, I don't want to take credit for the Brighthouse announcement today but......


Last year I sent them an email stating that I was not pleased with their lack of HD programming including ESPN2. I didn’t receive a reply but within a week or two, ESPN2 shows up.


Last week I sent them another note via their website again complaining about their lack of HD programming. Again, no response but look what happened today.


To bad I'm not this lucky with the lottery.


Don


----------



## rolltide1017

Hey Don,


Please don't wait so long between emails next time.


----------



## allowiches

WooHoo! TBS HD just in time for the MLB playoffs! Let's see if it shows up by Tuesday.


----------



## revox

Talk about asleep at the wheel: I called last week to cancel BHN because I was getting D*. The ONLY reason I gave the two retention people who talked to me was lack of HD programming on BHN. Their response? Sorry to see you go! Why on earth wouldn't they have at least hinted that these new channels were in the pipeline?


While I'm missing Mad Men in HD on Demand, I'm loving my 21 brand-new HD channels and awaiting the next round of additions.


----------



## rolltide1017

The retention people probably did know about it. BHN seems to keep things very secret until they make an official announcement which is part of the problem IMO. They need to do a better job of communicating with there customers and CSR as well.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwhite* /forum/post/11741375
> 
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/about_u...m/default.aspx
> 
> 
> That's the only place I've seen where they post new HD channels being added for CFL. And there's nada on the Horizon.
> 
> 
> It's really quite odd especially if Brighthouse is supposed to piggy-back Time Warner's channel deals, but then again most of TW's network is already SDV and I don't believe brighthouse is.




I did see in the Orland Sentinel today in the sports section, it was mentioned that BHN would have TBS HD in time for the baseball playoffs.


----------



## jason_j_a

Does anyone know if you need the paid HD pack (ESPN HD, etc) for these new channels or will these be part of the free HD pack (ala Discovery HD, TNT HD, etc)?


----------



## Barry928

From the press release.


These four channels will be available to all Bright House Networks HDTV customers at no additional charge.


----------



## Barry928

Bright House Networks Adding HD Channels


Cable Operator’s HD Lineup to Total 30 Channels

By Alex Weprin -- Broadcasting & Cable, 9/28/2007 4:02:00 PM


Bright House Networks will add seven new HD channels to its lineup by the end of the year in its Tampa and central Florida divisions.


The additions of Discovery HD, TLC HD, Animal Planet HD, Discovery Science Channel HD, HGTV HD, History Channel HD and Food Network HD will bring the total number of HD channels carried by the cable operator to 30.


The channels will be available free-of-charge to all digital-cable subscribers.


Bright House is the country’s sixth-largest MSO, with 2.4 million customers.


http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art....html?nid=3347


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Wow. BHN seems to be finally taking HD seriously. Very, very nice. This will definitely keep me away from D* for a little longer.


I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I wonder if BHN has enough free bandwidth for these new channels. I suppose someone with all the facts could add up the bandwidth for each channel. Do we know the total pipe bandwidth? Barry, do you have an idea on these numbers.


If they don't have enough bandwidth then one option would be to free up analog channels. That's fine with me, but probably not with folks that don't use a cable box. I think someone once said that one analog channel was enough for 2 (or 4?) HD channels?


I hate to suggest it, but they could start compressing channels -similar to D* Lite. This could make the SD channels tough to watch on a big TV, but I rather then do that than touch HD. Is there any way for us to measure compression when the new HD channels come online? I know the D* folks do this, but I don't really know how.


SDV is still a year away, right? It's hard to tell how far along they are so I don't know if this is an option yet.


Any other options? Obviously this is just idle curiosity. I'm thrilled BHN is adding channels. The pessimist in me (who I try to ignore) is just wondering how they're doing it.


----------



## rich21

At the moment BHN doesn't compress the HD channels, they do some compression on the SD digital channels. When Greg was still with BHN down here, he said "compressing HD is just wrong". Hopefully this will still hold true. They can and do some 'shaping' of the QAM signal to reduce bandwidith, its not the same as compressing the MPEG2 but it is technically a form of compression and can affect PQ. The shaping involves reducing the data rate and PQ is a function of encoder and the data rate.


When I had a problem with ESPN2 awhile ago, I noticed it was up at 750Mhz while the other HD channels topped out around 550Mhz. So with 2 HD channels taking up 6 Mhz, there would seem to be room, depending upon what also is up there above 550Mhz (i.e phone, internet, PPV).


Assuming the new HD channels are at the higher frequencies, I would image more people will be having receptions problems (connectors, old cable & etc).


I hope they add SciFi before BSG starts up at the end of Nov.


----------



## Barry928

To sum up my previous posts in this thread.


In my unofficial opinion BHN has enough bandwidth to add 15 HD channels without SDV or moving any analog channels. The other option is BHN could begin pushing 3 HD channels per QAM instead of the current 2 channels. Right now a single QAM is about 39mbps so each HD channel receives 19.5mbps. If BHN goes to 3 HD channels per QAM that bit rate will drop to 13mbps. Considering that most of the local broadcasters are running at least 1 sub channel there is a good chance that BHN is receiving the local channel around 13mbps anyway so it is conceivable that the picture would not suffer.


The SD channels are already compressed using statistical multiplexing as a dynamic rate shaping so I think SD is already as bad as it will get for picture quality. SDV will only free up enough bandwidth to give cable more time to keep adding HD while they work on converting all customers to digital. Once analog is gone then the floodgates will open. For every analog channel moved to digital 2 (or 3) HD channels can take its place in the lineup. Since BHN currently runs 70 analog channels they could conceivably have enough bandwidth for 140 to 210 HD channels. If they need more bandwidth BHN could swap out all of the cable boxes to MPEG4 and double capacity to 420 HD channels or they could complete the fiber to the home and extend to much higher capacity. The key is dumping analog.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Thanks, Barry and Rich.


----------



## Suzook

hey all, I am officially switched to *D* I have to say so far I am impressed. I had not one, not two, not three but four installers at my house yesterday that did such an incredible job that even I was blown away. Of course it helps that the Presidents office set up the install. Anyways, I am very glad to hear that BHN is adding channels. I just hope they can keep the quality consistent.


Cheers



P.S here is a little teaser pic. Yes its DTV on the fridge.


----------



## obie_fl

I guess I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth but I was really hoping for some new HD movie channels like Starz from BHN.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/11748379
> 
> 
> TBS-HD is the big add here, because of the baseball playoffs. The four new HD channels are on the
> 
> Known Deals Done With TWC list.
> 
> 
> I wonder if the addition BHN claims in March 2008 will coincide with SDV...



Yes, but as soon as the playoffs are over, what is the value of TBS-HD? Looks like it is just SD in the stretch mode.


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator1* /forum/post/11773837
> 
> 
> Yes, but as soon as the playoffs are over, what is the value of TBS-HD? Looks like it is just SD in the stretch mode.



Almost nil. Which is really sad. I was greatly annoyed the other night when I was channel surfing and saw Hannibal on TNTHD and they had just stretched the picture. Like they really believe no one is going to notice that it's just stretched content? hehe.


Fake-HD FTL


----------



## CFLKnight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11762892
> 
> 
> 
> The additions of Discovery HD, TLC HD, Animal Planet HD, Discovery Science Channel HD, HGTV HD, History Channel HD and Food Network HD will bring the total number of HD channels carried by the cable operator to 30.



With the exception of Speed, The Military Channel, and Nat'l Geographic Channel, that pretty much covers the SD channels we currently watch. Not exactly timely but welcomed nonetheless. Thankfully, we recently discovered the HD In-Demand in time to watch 300, absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## Combatvet

^ Jimmy Spencer in HD woo hoo


----------



## rolltide1017

What's that Suzook, no HDTV fridge? How you disappoint me!


----------



## davenyl

Has anybody tried running two HD DVR's off of a single cable line? Is there a noticeable drop in picture quality? I have quite a few show conflicts where I need to record more than 2 shows and was thinking of adding another box. I've tried using an indoor antenna and that just didn't work out well enough.


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/11776007
> 
> 
> What's that Suzook, no HDTV fridge? How you disappoint me!



HDTV


it takes a 1080i signal my boy










to be honest, I wasn't expecting much for quality but I have to say it does a pretty good job



















Sunrise Earth but with my camera phone so not so good


Of course now I have to get Barry to come over and do a full ISF on the fridge


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/11763883
> 
> 
> hey all, I am officially switched to *D* I have to say so far I am impressed. I had not one, not two, not three but four installers at my house yesterday that did such an incredible job that even I was blown away. Of course it helps that the Presidents office set up the install. Anyways, I am very glad to hear that BHN is adding channels. I just hope they can keep the quality consistent.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> P.S here is a little teaser pic. Yes its DTV on the fridge.




Is the settop box in the freezer?


----------



## Suzook

Yes it is to keep it cool and its right next to the ice cream.


----------



## rolltide1017

Any of the new channels show up yet (I'm at work so I haven't checked today)?


----------



## allowiches

I'm curious, when an SD channel has a show in letter box and they also have an HD channel which is nothing more than stretched SD, what's it look like? There would be nothing worse than an HDTV with bars on the top and bottom & fat people!


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/11779251
> 
> 
> There would be nothing worse than an HDTV with bars on the top and bottom & fat people!



A&E HD was doing this on a few things I watched last week. The show actually looked better on the SD channel which is ashame. It is absolutely pathetic what some of these new HD channels are trying to pass off as HD. From what I've read online TBS will be worse then TNT (which at least has some HD programming) because TBS has virtually zero HD programming after the baseball playoffs are over. Upconverted stretched SD looks like the new HD for the time being, at least until these new channels acquire some true HD programming.


----------



## allowiches

D* (with all their power) probably threatened channels that D* was going to start pushing HD and if they didn't produce HD channels then nobody was going to watch them. So the channels quickly did an upconvert from what the SD was showing. I really would like to see BBC America and SciFi go HD. They show a lot of letter box stuff which obviously is filmed for HD. But if they are going to just show an upconverted letter boxed show, what's it worth?


For example, Torchwood is on BBC America in letterbox. HDNet has started running it about 3 weeks behind. What a difference. The picture is beautiful! I know an upconverted BBCA would not do it justice.


All in all I'm glad I didn't switch to D* since BHN is now moving to more HD. Especially if a lot of the D* content is just upconverted stuff.


----------



## davenyl

I was extremely close on pulling the trigger to switch to D* until BHN made these HD annoucements. Figure I'll stick it out a few more weeks to see what happens. I'm really wanting them to add USA and F/X also. Has anybody heard anything about them? I've emailed countless times and get the standard form letter reply.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Maybe they are listening.


Good first step (adding HD).


Reading DirecTV forums, many of their new channels suffer from the same lack of HD content. As time goes on, and shows that are being produced now go to air in HD, it will get better. In the meantime, we will see a lot of stretched SD on a lot of new HD channels. Sad but True. But if the program wasn't filmed in HD, what re you going to do?


I don't like DirecTV, but I like the NFL / Big10 much more than I dislike DirecTV. I will stay with BHN for another year. If by this time next year we don't have NFL Network and Big10 Network, I think I am going to have to switch.


----------



## rich21

There's another thread who for those who hate stretching
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=914099 


There is a link to a petition to get the networks to stop stretching.


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/11777292
> 
> 
> Has anybody tried running two HD DVR's off of a single cable line? Is there a noticeable drop in picture quality? I have quite a few show conflicts where I need to record more than 2 shows and was thinking of adding another box. I've tried using an indoor antenna and that just didn't work out well enough.



I have two HDDVRs and a TIVO HD in the family room and one HDDVR in the bedroom. All work well with no picture quality problems. Brighthouse did add an amplifier several years ago (no charge), so that may be necessary.


----------



## rolltide1017

Any chance of TBS in HD lighting up tonight in time for the Padres/Rockies play-in game?


----------



## JaxFLBear

If you have an 8300HD (old boxes) you can get in to diagnostic mode by pressing select and exit on the box. Once you see 'diag' on the display, you can tune the channel directly using the remote. You won't see them in the guide.


Haven't seen any posts on how to accomplish the same with the new 8300HDC boxes.


Michael


----------



## rolltide1017

What channel is TBS HD once in diagnostic mode (i'm at work and cannot look right now)?


----------



## JaxFLBear

TBS HD 1312

Food HD 1359

HGTV HD 1361

History HD 1343


Michael


----------



## rolltide1017

Thanks Michael!


----------



## Suzook

Hey for those in the CFL area looking for a 52 inch panel (Sharp LC52D92U) I have one for sale in the marketplace.


----------



## meteor3

No dice on the new channels yet (no signal in diag mode either).


----------



## JamesD-CFL

hey guys


the new 8300HDC boxes do not access the diag menu that way


we have actually changed the software on the boxes. the HDC boxes are running a special custom made program that will allow us to plug-in new features later on


we will roll out a different version of this program to the non-cable card enabled boxes by the end of the year... until then, the non-cc boxes still have the passport based aptiv digital software


TBS-HD is not available yet to the public unless you are in diag mode, as soon as i find out when it will be fully rolled out, i'll post up here


feel free to PM me with questions, and i'll get back with you guys ASAP. yes, i do work for Brighthouse Networks in one of the orlando regions


and yes, stretching sux, but not as bad as the broadcast from the networks being in letterbox so it still looks funny on the tv


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/11784465
> 
> 
> No dice on the new channels yet (no signal in diag mode either).



explain... if diag screen doesn't pop.. there may be a prob with your box


what kinda box you runnin?


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/11785575
> 
> 
> explain... if diag screen doesn't pop.. there may be a prob with your box
> 
> 
> what kinda box you runnin?



Older 8300 box. Enter diag menu. Tune to 1312. Banner displays for "TBS HD" with program guide data but no video/audio. No big deal since it will be lit up tomorrow.


----------



## davenyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/11785457
> 
> 
> hey guys
> 
> 
> the new 8300HDC boxes do not access the diag menu that way
> 
> 
> we have actually changed the software on the boxes. the HDC boxes are running a special custom made program that will allow us to plug-in new features later on
> 
> 
> we will roll out a different version of this program to the non-cable card enabled boxes by the end of the year... until then, the non-cc boxes still have the passport based aptiv digital software
> 
> 
> TBS-HD is not available yet to the public unless you are in diag mode, as soon as i find out when it will be fully rolled out, i'll post up here
> 
> 
> feel free to PM me with questions, and i'll get back with you guys ASAP. yes, i do work for BHN in the orlando region
> 
> 
> and yes, stretching sux, but not as bad as the broadcast from the networks being in letterbox so it still looks funny on the tv



Do you know if BHN has any plans to add USA HD or F/X HD?


----------



## rolltide1017

I just rebooted my box (8300HD) and all 4 channels are no listed in the guide. HGTV, THS and TBS all work but FOOD only displays a grey screen for me so far.


Meteor3, try rebooting your box (hold the power button down on the box for about 10 seconds) because TBS is working fine for me. Currently watching the baseball game in the 12th inning! PQ looks pretty good too!


----------



## bgall

any chance these are in the clear?


should I bother rescanning to see what I get...


----------



## JaxFLBear

TBS HD (1312), History HD (1343), Food HD (1359) and HGTV HD (1361) are live in Seminole County as of 7:15am.


Michael


----------



## mattfl

all the channels showed up this morning as of 7:00am est in the port orange area.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/11785836
> 
> 
> Do you know if BHN has any plans to add USA HD or F/X HD?



heard rumors about USA.. i can find out for ya


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/11785797
> 
> 
> Older 8300 box. Enter diag menu. Tune to 1312. Banner displays for "TBS HD" with program guide data but no video/audio. No big deal since it will be lit up tomorrow.



on some of the boxes, if you tune to 1312, it is actually tryin to pop up channel 312 in analog, 2312 would pop 312 in digital


it SHOULD be live now... nice of them to tell everyone after the game


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/11787257
> 
> 
> TBS HD (1312), History HD (1343), Food HD (1359) and HGTV HD (1361) are live in Seminole County as of 7:15am.
> 
> 
> Michael




For me (Orange County) those all went live at midnight...I was watching the late show. TBS still had baseball on...its looked nice. Food and HGTV looked nice as well. History HD looked like PBS SD stretched...not nice at all.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/11780283
> 
> 
> D* I really would like to see BBC America and SciFi go HD.



Last night while watching "Top Gear" BBC-America had a brief screen on saying that they would go HD in 2008.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/11767766
> 
> 
> I guess I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth but I was really hoping for some new HD movie channels like Starz from BHN.



I agree. But I understand this move... if they added a Starz or Cinemax only right now, then people would all complain about only BHN adding extra HD for more $$$. I have HBO and Show only, and would add MAX and STARZ in a second if they had an HD channel.


Does anybody know... will TBS be playing more MLB next year than just the Braves? The playoffs on TBS are just odd to me...


I missed the extra HD MLB games on INHD/MOJO this year (like they had the two prior years)... it sure would be nice if TBS or TNT would pick up more MLB games.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/11784147
> 
> 
> Hey for those in the CFL area looking for a 52 inch panel (Sharp LC52D92U) I have one for sale in the marketplace.



That's too big for my refrigerator


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/11793264
> 
> 
> That's too big for my refrigerator



Now that was friggin funny


----------



## JamesD-CFL

history HD sucked because the Feed sucked.. same reason why PBS sucks... if all they do is upconvert, it's gonna look like crap


you guys remember when HBOHD and SHOWHD had the letterbox thing goin on? you remember how long it took us to get them to fix the feed.. ridiculous


as far as MaxHD and StarzHD... all i can say is coming soon.. but not soon enough


----------



## rolltide1017

What I've seen of History HD has not been good. Everything is upconverted straight from there SD feed. Not only that but, it is all stretched as well. Worst yet is that instead of, at the very least, zooming in on SD 16:9 letterbox shows, the just stretch them (black bars and all) so it now looks like the show was shot 2.35:1. At least it is a straight stretch unlike the distorted stretch TNT does so, If your TV allows you to adjust the aspect (like mine) then you can at least fix the stretching.


The other thing that really annoys me is that everything in the guide is labeled as HDTV when really nothing is. Stations shouldn't be allowed to label shows as HD when they are really just stretched SD upconverts. The general public is already confused enough about HDTV and these types of so called "HD" channels are only going to make it worse. I don't blame any of this on BHN because it is not there fault the stations are broadcasting piss poor HD feeds and I'm still glad BHN added the channels. Now we just have to fight the stations to, I don't know, have some HD on there HD channels.


I would be ashamed to work for THC and call this HD.


----------



## markc

I did catch one show on History HD this afternoon and it was a true HD sow and looked pretty good


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/11792425
> 
> 
> I agree. But I understand this move... if they added a Starz or Cinemax only right now, then people would all complain about only BHN adding extra HD for more $$$. I have HBO and Show only, and would add MAX and STARZ in a second if they had an HD channel.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know... will TBS be playing more MLB next year than just the Braves? The playoffs on TBS are just odd to me...
> 
> 
> I missed the extra HD MLB games on INHD/MOJO this year (like they had the two prior years)... it sure would be nice if TBS or TNT would pick up more MLB games.



Mojo (formerly INHD) is owned by In Demand, who owns the exclusive rights to MLB Extra Innings. In Demand got the MLB-EI deal done earlier this year, and when that happened they had no (financial) reason to put free games on INHD when they wanted subscribers to the EI package. Well, no reason except to satisfy MLB fans (who they feel should just pay for EI).


Starting next year, TBS will no longer broadcast Braves games nationally. 45 Braves games will be on WTBS locally in Atlanta, and there is no current word on how those 45 will be broadcast nationally (probably on SportSouth and FSN South). TBS has a national package of 26 Sunday afternoon games in 2008, and alternating the ALCS/NLCS for the next few years.


----------



## Barry928

Modern Marvels looks great in true high def tonight on History HD.


----------



## jason_j_a

Anyone know how to add these channels to the Vista media center guide? They aren't showing up yet.


For that matter is anyone with a Tivo series 3 able to get these? Looks like Zap2It doesn't have these new channels yet


----------



## ClubSteeler

As I predicted, rain fade issues are already popping up with the new DirecTV HD sats. This is based on many factors : The Slimline is much more difficult to install properly. The new Ka band sats have a narrower beamwidth and are more prone to rain fade.


I am predicting that a lot of you are going to lose HD channels frequently here in rainy Florida.


Here are some recent posts:


MPEG4 rain fade


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Long time lurker, rare poster, and first thread started and hope some find it of interest as it relates to 103b signal strength.


I had an installer out late yesterday around dusk on another issue requiring changing coax from dish to down block. A storm was approaching with lightning as he finished up at the dish on the roof. I couldn't help but notice movement in the lnb arm as he finished, so went inside to check signal levels as it started to sprinkle and noticed signal strengths were down a bit, but could have been from the clouds/rain. Normal levels had been 88-98 in 101/119 and 80-95 on 103b.


He then came inside as the rains came and the sd channel started pixelating and breaking up. He commented that the hd channels would be less prone to rain fade and I switched to ESPNHD, which was also pixelating severly and starting to show the signal not received message. I then changed to 9301 to show him what that test channel was doing (he was unaware that they even existed) and it was still coming in perfectly. I quick checked the signal strength for 103b and some were 0 while others were 25 or less. Exited out of there back to 9301 and the picture was still coming perfectly, but did cut out after a few more minutes and it started to really pour.


Granted, this was from the test channel, but from past experiences, the picture on 9301 stayed a fair amont longer then it has in the past on regular or mpeg2 channels. I hope this holds true for mpeg4 and minimizes concerns regarding 103b signal strength. Anybody know if my experience is a coincidence or if mpeg4 should, in fact, be less prone to rain fade?


BTW, checked signal strengths this morning with clear skies, and would say they are the same as they were before he nudged the lnb arm. Sorry for the long post and hope it is worthy of this great forum.


=======================


I had a rain storm a couple days ago and it droped from 88-91 all the way down to 40 the SD went from 95-100 to low 70s. So now I'm very worried every time it rains even a little I'm going to lose the Mpeg4 sats.


=========================


We just had the first heavy rain since the new channels started broadcasting. The signal dropped in the low 20s


==========================


We had some light to moderate rain hit the St. Louis area tonight. As feared the rain fade is MUCH worse than I had anticipated. Local channels in HD via MPEG-4 have no signal (771), Local channels in SD via MPEG-2 come through no problem. Local channels via OTA come through no problem.


I think this is going to be a much larger problem than Directv has anticipated.


===============================


Yesterday here in South East Kansas we had some heavy rain, I lost all recepltion on all channels!

Should I call DTv and have them recheck the alignment? The install was on August 23rd.


===============================


My observations have noted the following, this is with a properly peaked dish(90's on all SAT locations).


Order in which Sats go out(lose signal or pixellate) from first to last


National Ka Beams(DirecTV 10 National HD programming).

Spot Ka Beams (Spaceway Sats, mostly HD locals)

National Ku Beams (Most National SD programming)

Spot Ku Beams (SD Locals)


Depending on where the storm is I have seen the Spot Ka beams last longer than the National Ku beams, but this is about what I get 75% of the time.


================================


That is what I have noticed in the past. We have had very little rain here in the NE the last few months so not sure what will happen when we finally get some but I suspect I am not going to be very happy.


==================================




Others reported no problems. But for those of you wanting me to "check my facts".. I am....


In simply 1 week of operation, we are seeing all this.


I personally hope that BHN can somewhat keep up with HD content over the next year, and keep those of us that want HD, but don't want DirecTV.


I noticed the new HD channels last night on my SA8300HD guide. I watched a little History HD that looked just stunning!!! Definitely not upconverted or stretched. Keep em coming BHN.


----------



## davenyl

D* added another 6 more channels today bringing the total to 27 added in the last month. I'm happy that BHN has added 4 HD channels but its getting really hard for me to justify not switching over. The rain fade issues listed above and the initial cost are really the only things keeping me from jumping ship.


----------



## Suzook

have already seen it. Fortunately the SD channels take a bit more to knock out. Only good thing is that it seems to come back pretty quick. Always a pro/con no matter what you do when it comes to technology.


----------



## jerndl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/11799261
> 
> 
> D* added another 6 more channels today bringing the total to 27 added in the last month. I'm happy that BHN has added 4 HD channels but its getting really hard for me to justify not switching over. The rain fade issues listed above and the initial cost are really the only things keeping me from jumping ship.



I'm a long time Directv customer and had the new slimline dish installed about a month ago. In general rain fade has been a non issue with me. My new dish is not currently aligned properly for the new HD channels and locals. I have marginal signal levels on the 103b satellte. Even with the misaligned dish the rain fade is not too bad. I did notice that the SD locals are less affected by rain than the HD locals. I believe that this difference will mostly go away once I get around to aligning my dish properly. There are plusses and minuses of cable and satellite TV. There is no one solution that is right for everyone. I personally don't believe that rain fade on Direrctv would be a deal killer for most people.


Jay


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/11799299
> 
> 
> have already seen it. Fortunately the SD channels take a bit more to knock out. Only good thing is that it seems to come back pretty quick. Always a pro/con no matter what you do when it comes to technology.




SD should be the last to go out. I think local SD channels could even be on after national SD channels go away.


The first to go out are definitely going to be the new national HD channels, no doubt about it. That may be a concern to some, not to others.


Well trained, thorough installers can definitely help the problem. Unfortunately, there seem to be a lot of lazy, poorly trained installers out there. I am not blaming DirecTV, because the installers are usually privately contracted. However, they are definitely compounding the problems.


----------



## jerndl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/11799623
> 
> 
> The first to go out are definitely going to be the new national HD channels, no doubt about it. That may be a concern to some, not to others.



I'm curiuos if you are a current Directv customer and stating this from first hand experience or are getting your information from someplace else? You seem to have a very strong hatred for anything Directv related. I would be suprised if you were actually a Directv customer.


Jay


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerndl* /forum/post/11799743
> 
> 
> I'm curiuos if you are a current Directv customer and stating this from first hand experience or are getting your information from someplace else? You seem to have a very strong hatred for anything Directv related. I would be suprised if you were actually a Directv customer.
> 
> 
> Jay



Actually, I have seen less drop out and rain fade since they changed changed my system to the new 5 LNB dish. The night before last we were having heavy showers off and on, all night, and we never lost any of the new MPG4 HD channels.


Question for you BHN HD subscribers. Is the Food Network in true HD (with or without pillar bars) or is it in Stretch-O-Vision like much of TBS and TNT?


----------



## bgall

it's a true hd channel


they show stretched commercials


but otherwise it's an hd only channel, not a mirror of the food network


----------



## Impala1ss

During the last few days of rain I lost signal for about 15 seconds. I can tolerate this because I can always switch to another channel which did not fade. (I've done this). Anyways the 40 - 50 new HD channels abate my concerns. For sports fans (I'm not) we got a bunch of new HD sports channels like the YES network(?) which I guess shows Yankees games. I assume the others show other city's teams.









Here's a list:

Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD (Channel 640)

Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (Channel 629)

New England Sports Network/NESN HD(Channel 623)

SportsNet New York HD (Channel 625)

YES HD (Channel 622)

Cinemax East (Channel 512)

Cinemax West (Channel 514)

HBO West (Channel 504)

Bravo (Channel 273)

SciFi Channel (Channel 244)

USA Network (Channel 242)


----------



## Stiletto

How have cable cards come in the years since I have looked into them? I know they allow you to view things like your premium channels, but what about On-Demand? Are the cable cards BHN offers 2 way yet? I just picked up an 8300HDC and noticed it now has a cable card, and wondered if that meant the quality of cable cards has gone up. I would love to have multi-room viewing, and was seeing if going to a TIVO HD setup would be preferable to two 8300HDs.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/11800471
> 
> 
> How have cable cards come in the years since I have looked into them? I know they allow you to view things like your premium channels, but what about On-Demand? Are the cable cards BHN offers 2 way yet? I just picked up an 8300HDC and noticed it now has a cable card, and wondered if that meant the quality of cable cards has gone up. I would love to have multi-room viewing, and was seeing if going to a TIVO HD setup would be preferable to two 8300HDs.



TIVO claims to be working on a OCAP/2 way solution. Please email TIVO and request this product.


----------



## Rey55

Also, with D* HD DVRs it does not carry a PIP feature like the BHN's. Just another small benefit for having BH.


And I almost switched over to D* and had everything ordered and set to install this Saturday morning before cancelling today because one BH finally fixed my HD DVR (well actually changed it and now works perfectly, before it was horrible), and BHN added 4 new HD channels






















. Finally happy again with BHN. So close to switching over.


----------



## jason_j_a

Barry,


Can you find out if the new HD channels are working on CableCards? I can't pick them up on my Vista media center and there are postings on other threads here that say that Time Warner is telling people the new channels won't be supported for CableCard customers. I called BHN last night but got so much bad information (like you can't get any HD with CableCards) I don't trust what I was told.


----------



## Barry928

I think the only reason you don't see the new HD channels is because the data service that provides channel info for your media center has not been updated. It will probably start working in a week or so. TWC is most likely talking about SDV channels not working with cable cards.


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/11803399
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> Can you find out if the new HD channels are working on CableCards? I can't pick them up on my Vista media center and there are postings on other threads here that say that Time Warner is telling people the new channels won't be supported for CableCard customers. I called BHN last night but got so much bad information (like you can't get any HD with CableCards) I don't trust what I was told.



I do get the new BHN HD channels on my series 3 TIVO with cable cards. I did have to go to channel setup and check the box for them.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/11804648
> 
> 
> I do get the new BHN HD channels on my series 3 TIVO with cable cards. I did have to go to channel setup and check the box for them.



Thanks. Does the Tivo guide come from someone other than Zap2It?


I emailed Zap2It to let them know their listing lineup is out of date for Brighthouse, who knows how long this will take to update.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11803946
> 
> 
> I think the only reason you don't see the new HD channels is because the data service that provides channel info for your media center has not been updated. It will probably start working in a week or so. TWC is most likely talking about SDV channels not working with cable cards.




Here's the post I was refering to.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=917119


----------



## daptek

Has anybody connected an external disk for extra storage on a 8300HDC?


If so, how is it working? Any flaws or problems? What kind of disk did you installed?


Thanks!


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/11804874
> 
> 
> Thanks. Does the Tivo guide come from someone other than Zap2It?
> 
> 
> I emailed Zap2It to let them know their listing lineup is out of date for Brighthouse, who knows how long this will take to update.



THe guide on my TIVO is from Tribune Media Services.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daptek* /forum/post/11805795
> 
> 
> Has anybody connected an external disk for extra storage on a 8300HDC?
> 
> 
> If so, how is it working? Any flaws or problems? What kind of disk did you installed?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Had you found this site yet?
http://baseportal.com/cgi-bin/basepo...appo/navigator


----------



## mattfl

I just wanted to chime in and saw TBS HD looked stunning last night during the sox game. The camera they had setup directly behind and at field level of the catcher was the first time I've seen that shot and watching beckett's pitches come in on that camera was awesome.


----------



## Suzook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/11810364
> 
> 
> I just wanted to chime in and saw TBS HD looked stunning last night during the sox game. The camera they had setup directly behind and at field level of the catcher was the first time I've seen that shot and watching beckett's pitches come in on that camera was awesome.



especially because they won.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/11810398
> 
> 
> especially because they won.




That too










Also, how awesome would it be to have a mini hd camera attached to the catcher or umpires mask, that would be a great view in HD. Probably way to expensive to do something like that what with the risk of the camera being damaged.


----------



## Suzook

well not to bring up a sore subject, but the broadcast on D was nothing short of stunning as well.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/11810364
> 
> 
> I just wanted to chime in and saw TBS HD looked stunning last night during the sox game. The camera they had setup directly behind and at field level of the catcher was the first time I've seen that shot and watching beckett's pitches come in on that camera was awesome.



They did a great job with the video. One bad thing is it makes dumpy Fenway look even worse than it is. Was there last week for a game, Sox fans deserve a better place to view a game from. That was my last trip there until they get a decent place to play. Will just go to St. Pete to see them down here from now on.


----------



## Hakemon

What is TBS HD being broadcast on? I have my TV set to 1080i and the box set to 1080i, but the whole picture seems to be "480i-ish" with this channel, as if NOTHING is in HD.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/11810595
> 
> 
> One bad thing is it makes dumpy Fenway look even worse than it is.



I grew up in Massachusetts and spent many days (months, if you add them all up) at Fenway Park. That's the charm. Getting a seat with an I-beam in front of it to restrict your view. Or good luck from a pigeon going on your head. Or those lovely bathtub urinals (Uggh)! But you can't beat the view from the box seats. You're right at the base line.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/11810595
> 
> 
> Was there last week for a game, Sox fans deserve a better place to view a game from.



When the new ownership started talking about building a new Fenway the fans revolted. That's why they have added seats anywhere they can. You can't say they deserve a better place, they don't want any place else. I haven't been to Fenway in 12 years and miss it every time I see it on TV.


----------



## FloridaShark

Long time lurker first time poster. I love all the information I get here. Did anyone have major problems with reception yesterday? For me it started around 3 PM and lasted the rest of the day. I had major pixelation and fade outs on all channels. I called BHN and they had a taped response that they knew On Demand movies where not available but nothing else except not to reboot because you might lose digital service. Of course I did reboot before I called and lost digital service but got back analog and a picture I could watch for a couple of hours before digital service kicked back in and it was back to the same dropouts and pixelation. I've also have major problems with ABC HD this past week it's been the worst in months. I'm in the Curry Ford and Conway area.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloridaShark* /forum/post/11812507
> 
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster. I love all the information I get here. Did anyone have major problems with reception yesterday? For me it started around 3 PM and lasted the rest of the day. I had major pixelation and fade outs on all channels. I called BHN and they had a taped response that they knew On Demand movies where not available but nothing else except not to reboot because you might lose digital service. Of course I did reboot before I called and lost digital service but got back analog and a picture I could watch for a couple of hours before digital service kicked back in and it was back to the same dropouts and pixelation. I've also have major problems with ABC HD this past week it's been the worst in months. I'm in the Curry Ford and Conway area.



I am in the Colonial/Econ area... I can simply tell you that my box upstairs was not working at all (black screen), so I rebooted it. I also called and heard the message you described (after I already rebooted). I then got the analog channels only and no guide. I watched TBS on "12" for a bit, then went down stairs. I cannot comment on any pixelation issues since I had the game on for only a short time on that TV. No problems on the other two boxes to report.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/11811574
> 
> 
> What is TBS HD being broadcast on? I have my TV set to 1080i and the box set to 1080i, but the whole picture seems to be "480i-ish" with this channel, as if NOTHING is in HD.



TBS HD is 1080i. Except for baseball, so far most programming appears to be upconverted and stretched just like TNT HD.


Michael


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/11812694
> 
> 
> I am in the Colonial/Econ area... I can simply tell you that my box upstairs was not working at all (black screen), so I rebooted it. I also called and heard the message you described (after I already rebooted). I then got the analog channels only and no guide. I watched TBS on "12" for a bit, then went down stairs. I cannot comment on any pixelation issues since I had the game on for only a short time on that TV. No problems on the other two boxes to report.



I had the same issue with my HD DVR 8300HD. Lost all digital, only had analog. But, no problem whatsoever with my cable card on the other tv. On my other unit with just a Sony DHG DVR (no cable card) I could still view the HD stations that I had mapped.


Weird that BH problem only affected the HD DVR. It really didn't fully recover until this morning. Got the digital back shortly after 9PM but the DVR lost all of Wednesday and Thursday future recordings but had 3 of 4 of my Friday future recording listed.


----------



## Suzook

Hey guy I am posting this NOT to tease you I promise but I have to say the launch of MHD on D today was amazing. I never in a million years thought music videos could look that good. Light on content somewhat but AMAZING PQ


----------



## Hakemon

Is it me, or is UPN on BHN digital darker than most channels? (and digital SDTV fox blury?)


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11762892
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks Adding HD Channels
> 
> 
> Cable Operator's HD Lineup to Total 30 Channels
> 
> By Alex Weprin -- Broadcasting & Cable, 9/28/2007 4:02:00 PM
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks will add seven new HD channels to its lineup by the end of the year in its Tampa and central Florida divisions.
> 
> 
> The additions of *Discovery HD*, TLC HD, Animal Planet HD, Discovery Science Channel HD, HGTV HD, History Channel HD and Food Network HD will bring the total number of HD channels carried by the cable operator to 30.
> 
> 
> The channels will be available free-of-charge to all digital-cable subscribers.
> 
> 
> Bright House is the country's sixth-largest MSO, with 2.4 million customers.
> 
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art....html?nid=3347



I really hope we get Discovery HD. It's one of my favorite channels. I really have not been impressed with the Food Network HD, History Channel HD, and TBS HD. HGTV seems to offer some real HD programming (IE: Not stretched, upconverted).


Though this report seems contradictory to what Brighthouse has said. Didn't they say they would not be adding more channels until March of 08?


----------



## Stiletto

I just checked on the TIVO contact us page, and there doesn't look to be any customer support type email addresses!?! Don't they want our feedback?


----------



## Stiletto

Oops, found the "TiVo" survey to suggest features.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/11817636
> 
> 
> I had the same issue with my HD DVR 8300HD. Lost all digital, only had analog. But, no problem whatsoever with my cable card on the other tv. On my other unit with just a Sony DHG DVR (no cable card) I could still view the HD stations that I had mapped.
> 
> 
> Weird that BH problem only affected the HD DVR. It really didn't fully recover until this morning. Got the digital back shortly after 9PM but the DVR lost all of Wednesday and Thursday future recordings but had 3 of 4 of my Friday future recording listed.



Even stranger now... it was my PACE box. I have an HD-DVR and two PACE boxes... it only affected one PACE box... go figure.


----------



## rolltide1017

I've actually been impressed with Food HD. It is the only channel that every show is true HD even though the seem to play the same 6 or 7 show all day long. I was actually surprised that Food HD was not a direct feed of the SD Food Network but a completely different channel like DiscoveryHD Theater was to Discovery Channel. Hopefully Food HD will add more shows in the future, I'd love to see Iron Chef in HD.


Baseball looks great on TBS but that's about it. Haven't watched more then 5 minutes of HGTV HD so I can't really comment on that. I've been most disappointed with History HD. I have caught a few HD shows on it but most of the time I only see stretched HD. It doesn't help that the guide list everything as being in HD either. I love Modern Marvels but so far, every time I go to watch it on HIS HD it has been stretched SD letterboxed. I know Barry said he saw a MM in HD but I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## FloridaShark

Well every thing was cleared up when I got home Thursday afternoon. Even stranger

I don't have a HD-DVR or a Pace box It must have been the BHN random aggravation

patrol doing their job.


----------



## Barry928

 http://www.tvtechnology.com/pages/s.0015/t.8916.html 


October 5, 2007


For more than a decade, federal policy has called for a competitive retail marketplace for cable-ready two-way plug-and-play devices that consumers could use with any cable system.


The cable industry wants a voluntary marketplace solution to reach that goal. But if the FCC does impose a plan, the industry wants limited FCC rules that would ensure cable operator support nationwide for the Open Cable Applications Platform (OCAP). Cablers say the Java-based middleware would enable write once, run anywhere software and stimulate innovative new features by third-party developers.


The FCC may be nearing a ruling on the matter: Comment and reply periods have ended, and National Telecommunications and Cable Association President Kyle McSlarrow was at the commission Oct. 1 talking up OCAP, according to a filing by the NCTA.


Sept. 27, Panasonic demonstrated three OCAP-compliant devices at the FCC. The company showed a 42-inch plasma HDTV, an HD set-top box with DVR (designed for cable operators to lease to viewers) and an OCAP reference platform to help cable operators test and implement OCAP.


Panasonic is ready to bring the devices to market by the 2008 holiday season, the company told the FCC.


OCAP is ready for use in consumer electronics products today, Panasonic wrote, urging quick FCC action to establish an OCAP-reliant regulatory framework.


While some major consumer electronics providers have supported the OCAP regime, others, such as Sony, and the Consumer Electronics Association itself, are pushing for rules that would allow consumers a choice of OCAP and DCR+ (digital cable-ready plus), a platform enabling only basic two-way functions such as video-on-demand, pay-per-view, and an interactive program guide.


Sony and others have argued that the OCAP plan gives too much power to cable industry consortium CableLabs, which would license OCAP to device makers.


Cable officials told reporters this week that a rule allowing DCR+ would be a sharp left turn for the commission and be problematic across industries, forcing cable operators into extensive reworkings of their plantsall when some providers have already implemented OCAP on their systems.


----------



## property33

A couple of others & I commented about 'orange pipe/cabling' being put in the ground around their homes. I didn't have a chance to stop & ask the driver but I saw a pickup this morning in my neighborhood (in Orange County, just north of Ocoee city limits, Clarcona Ocoee rd area) with a big roll of the stuff in the back & he was towing one of those machines that tunnels into the ground to lay the stuff underground.


It looks to be about 2" in diamater. Anybody know what this stuff is? BH has all their wiring in my area on poles....


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/11843787
> 
> 
> A couple of others & I commented about 'orange pipe/cabling' being put in the ground around their homes. I didn't have a chance to stop & ask the driver but I saw a pickup this morning in my neighborhood (in Orange County, just north of Ocoee city limits, Clarcona Ocoee rd area) with a big roll of the stuff in the back & he was towing one of those machines that tunnels into the ground to lay the stuff underground.
> 
> 
> It looks to be about 2" in diamater. Anybody know what this stuff is? BH has all their wiring in my area on poles....



I've seen big spools of orange cable at the Red Bug Lake exit ramp at 417. There's a lot of it, and it's been there for a long time. I've also seen spools at other locations around this part of town. But I've never seen it being installed and I've got no clue what it is. Sounds like the same stuff you saw. Of course the first thing I think of is Verizon or some other optical cable system. I'm sure it's wishful thinking.


----------



## davenyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11762892
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks Adding HD Channels
> 
> 
> Cable Operator's HD Lineup to Total 30 Channels
> 
> By Alex Weprin -- Broadcasting & Cable, 9/28/2007 4:02:00 PM
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks will add seven new HD channels to its lineup by the end of the year in its Tampa and central Florida divisions.
> 
> 
> The additions of *Discovery HD*, *TLC HD*, *Animal Planet HD*, *Discovery Science Channel HD*, HGTV HD, History Channel HD and Food Network HD will bring the total number of HD channels carried by the cable operator to 30.
> 
> 
> The channels will be available free-of-charge to all digital-cable subscribers.
> 
> 
> Bright House is the country's sixth-largest MSO, with 2.4 million customers.
> 
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art....html?nid=3347



Any update on when these channels will be added? This article says by the end of the year, but I've seen others that say by March 2008.


----------



## Barry928

There are only two press releases that I am aware of from BHN. The one I posted above announcing the additional channels by the end of the year for Tampa and CFL and the press release from BHN posted here.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post11747732 


The interesting part of the original 10/02/07 press release is that someone at BHN went back and removed the sentence about more HD coming in March 08.

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/about_u...m/default.aspx 


Perhaps our new friend from BHN will come back and clear up that discrepancy.


----------



## meteor3

I sent Brian Craven (his name is on the press release) an email asking why the March 2008 date was removed from the press release. He wrote me back in less than 20 minutes.



> Quote:
> The specific reference to March 8 was taken out because that is an outside date, and we did not want anyone to get the impression we won’t be launching anything new before then—because we will. A number of new HD channels will be launched over the coming months, so we decided to make the statement of additions more general, and not all loaded to one month at the end date.



This implies there will be at least two more "rounds" of channel additions, with the latest addition being March 2008, and more channels to come between now and then. Good news!


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11844520
> 
> 
> Perhaps our new friend from BHN will come back and clear up that discrepancy.



I sent him a PM last week thanking him for coming by, but haven't heard back.


----------



## james32746

It could be AT&T running fiber to bring Central Florida their U-Verse offerings. They installed fiber optic cable in my area a few months ago.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/11846638
> 
> 
> It could be AT&T running fiber to bring Central Florida their U-Verse offerings. They installed fiber optic cable in my area a few months ago.



I thought something similiar until I saw the Brighthouse truck toting around the orange piping and towing the machine that's used to shove that stuff underground. Just saw the brighthouse truck again towing the pipe/machine around Clarcona Ocoee Rd. and Wust road.


----------



## twartacus

Looks like Comcast had an update also. Interesting since their new channels are not any of BHNs (No TBS, HGTV, History, Food) Their list for my zip code, 32825, looks like this...


The Locals, of course and...

StarzHD

ShowHD

HBOHD

NatGeoHD

HD Theater (??? not sure what this is ???)

MTVHD

A&EHD

UNIVHD

MOJO

TNT

SunSportsNorthHD

GOLF/VS-HD

ESPN-1/2 HD


----------



## Stiletto

Barry,

You were right in Tivo being FOA on the OCAP thing. You would think that a company that gets their bread and butter from set top boxes, they would be in front, large, and vocal about getting a cable standard that would allow them to replace the cable company monopoly on cable DVRs. If the FCC does in fact make a ruling for OCAP on cable companies, why not satellite?


----------



## property33

Someone posted this a while back, actually, it's been posted a couple times but I can't find it. HOW do you link to the LAST page of this forum, what is the link to the last page, no matter how many pages? Jim


----------



## Barry928

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4&goto=newpost


----------



## houselog442

I know this is a little off topic but I noticed that the Orlando Magic have released their new TV scheduale and there is a major change this season. Instead of having Magic Tv broadcast games this year it will go to FSN florida. Sun sports will still broadcast 42 games this season but FSN Florida will get 35 games. Only problem is FSN florida I don't believe is on Brighthouse cable. So is the Orlando market getting bumped? I don't know if anyone discussed this earlier. Thanks


----------



## daballs

Speaking of Comcast, I saw one of there vans today on A1A in Indialantic.


----------



## Combatvet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *houselog442* /forum/post/11850797
> 
> 
> I know this is a little off topic but I noticed that the Orlando Magic have released their new TV scheduale and there is a major change this season. Instead of having Magic Tv broadcast games this year it will go to FSN florida. Sun sports will still broadcast 42 games this season but FSN Florida will get 35 games. Only problem is FSN florida I don't believe is on Brighthouse cable. So is the Orlando market getting bumped? I don't know if anyone discussed this earlier. Thanks



I been sending BHN E-Mails about FSN for over a year, all we hear is the same thing. BHN would rather add garbage channels that don't cost anything (NHL Network, HGTV, HISHD, FoodHD)


Saturday, the idiots at BHN cut my service off by mistake and it took them till Monday to switch it back on. I had to go out and by an antenna to pick up some channels. I picked up the Terk HD indoor antenna and was blown away by the picture quality, just as good as BHN


----------



## LouK

Anyone watching BBC America last night? I tried to watch Top Gear and it was unwatchable. Not just the usual dropouts and skips. Rather continuous garbage screens. It looked like a satellite problem as the bug was not affected.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/11853655
> 
> 
> Anyone watching BBC America last night? I tried to watch Top Gear and it was unwatchable. Not just the usual dropouts and skips. Rather continuous garbage screens. It looked like a satellite problem as the bug was not affected.



If the bug was unaffected then the problem was tape machine or server playback problems at the network upstream of the sat feed. Back in the day when I worked in master control we always had a back up show to switch to if the tape was bad. Now in the days of automation they seem to just let the bad show run the whole time.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/11846744
> 
> 
> I thought something similiar until I saw the Brighthouse truck toting around the orange piping and towing the machine that's used to shove that stuff underground. Just saw the brighthouse truck again towing the pipe/machine around Clarcona Ocoee Rd. and Wust road.



Today I saw them shoving a fairly thick piece of black cable into the orange piping. I stopped, none of the workers spoke english and my spanish is not as good as it used to be.


Gotta be some kind of fiber optics or SOMETHING that belongs to BH since it was a BH truck I saw toting the equipment around yesterday.


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *houselog442* /forum/post/11850797
> 
> 
> I know this is a little off topic but I noticed that the Orlando Magic have released their new TV scheduale and there is a major change this season. Instead of having Magic Tv broadcast games this year it will go to FSN florida. Sun sports will still broadcast 42 games this season but FSN Florida will get 35 games. Only problem is FSN florida I don't believe is on Brighthouse cable. So is the Orlando market getting bumped? I don't know if anyone discussed this earlier. Thanks





yes its been discussed earlier


----------



## Barry928

 http://customersupport.tivo.com/Laun...1-754c3260112a 


Information about CableCARDs and Switched Digital Technology


25-11-42 Search Reference Number


Certain cable operators are using switched digital technology to add new niche channels or eliminate duplicate feeds of premium channels.


Currently, switched digital channels are unavailable to TiVo DVRs that use CableCARDs. However, the cable industry is working with TiVo and others to develop a technical fix so that TiVo devices will be able to access these switched digital channels.


Great progress has been made and the National Cable & Telecommunications Association (NCTA) revealed the solution in a filing with the FCC. The agreed-upon solution is a small external adapter, called a tuning resolver, which will attach to the back of the CableCARD device and enable two-way communication with the cable headend so that switched digital channels can be received by TiVo products.


We expect the adapter to be available to consumers before switched digital becomes widely deployed.


For the full text of the FCC filing on August 24, 2007, please click this link.
http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/r...ent=6519612942 

(The information about the proposed tuning resolver solution, including TiVo’s involvement in this solution, is on page 33 of the filing.)


.....Unfortunately, as designed, one-way UDCPs are not capable of accessing SDV channels: SDV channels require two-way device functionality. In order to address this issue, the cable industry has worked with CE companies such as TiVo to arrive at a solution that can provide two-way SDV channels to one-way digital cable products through an external device attachment to the UDCP.


Under this approach arrived at through private discussions outside of regulatory compulsion a small Tuning Resolver adapter could be made available to the UDCP consumer. With only firmware modifications to new UDCP products, and a USB 2.0 connection, properly equipped UDCPs could receive programming offered on SDV channels. Many currently deployed UDCPs, including TiVo DVRs, have one or more USB 2.0 connectors and might even be upgradeable with firmware for SDV.


Licensing and testing of this optional feature of a UDCP will be provided under the existing DFAST agreement in a manner similar to that submitted to the FCC by various signators (TiVo, Motorola, Digeo, Solekai, Digital Keystone, and ViXS) for the optional M-CARD


----------



## DouglasR

Best Buy has a Seagate FreeAgent Pro 750 gig eSata hard drive on sale this week. Just wondering if this will work with our SA8300HD?


----------



## Barry928

The eSata drives over 500GB have not been very reliable.


Check the list here if you are still on passport.
http://www.baseportal.com/baseportal/xnappo/passport


----------



## FloridaShark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/11853655
> 
> 
> Anyone watching BBC America last night? I tried to watch Top Gear and it was unwatchable. Not just the usual dropouts and skips. Rather continuous garbage screens. It looked like a satellite problem as the bug was not affected.



Had the same problem last night also but only on the channels 41 and up. It was nearly impossible to watch. All stations below that and HD where fine. I had the same problems last week but with a slightly different twist.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> I know this is a little off topic but I noticed that the Orlando Magic have released their new TV scheduale and there is a major change this season. Instead of having Magic Tv broadcast games this year it will go to FSN florida. Sun sports will still broadcast 42 games this season but FSN Florida will get 35 games. Only problem is FSN florida I don't believe is on Brighthouse cable. So is the Orlando market getting bumped? I don't know if anyone discussed this earlier. Thanks



the BHN-FSN Magic topic was briefly discussed around post #5557 (~forum page 186) ....


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/11856749
> 
> 
> the BHN-FSN Magic topic was briefly discussed around post #5557 (~forum page 186) ....



It would be interesting to know how many customers have left BHN, for satellite, over their refusal to carry FSN-Florida. I know of at least a half a dozen in my neighborhood alone.


Can any of you BHN guys tell us the reason for BHN not carrying FSN? I have asked customer service many times and never been able to get anything other than, "We will pass it onto our programing people letting them know that you would like to see FSN, in our lineup".


----------



## markc

Sun Sports/FSN Florida have been talking with Brighthouse about adding the channel for a couple of years now. The main sticking point is SS/FSN wants the channel on the analog tier and Brighthouse wants to put it on the digital service. FOX stands firm on the channel being on the basic service


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markc* /forum/post/11858786
> 
> 
> Sun Sports/FSN Florida have been talking with Brighthouse about adding the channel for a couple of years now. The main sticking point is SS/FSN wants the channel on the analog tier and Brighthouse wants to put it on the digital service. FOX stands firm on the channel being on the basic service



Yet... BHN added NHL Network I noticed last night... (channel 103, I think) taking the last spot away for the sports stations in the low 100's.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Looks like you have to subscribe to the sports package to get NHL Network, yet NBA Network is clear... What's the deal?


Other topic: I saw a comcast truck on Palm Bay road...


----------



## Stiletto

Have there been many problems with the new 8300HDCs? I have only had mine for a week or two, and it doesn't seem very intuitive or reliable. When I first powered it on (man this thing takes forever to boot!!!) none of the DVR functions would work. Pausing, recording, nothing. So I called and the CSR told me to unplug, and try again. Well it worked :/ so no telling what caused that. Well the whole reason I got it was because I was expecting (and received today) a Sharp 52" 64U LCD. Well like a kid in a candy store, I just finished getting the thing hooked up to the 8300HDC. Plug everything in, power up (man, does that 8300HDC take a long time to boot!!!) and while the box menu stuff comes up, no channel comes up. I hit settings, and with the settings screen up the picture shows up in the upper right corner. Scroll through the settings (I am not getting sound either) and find the Audio section. You can't change the Audio selection, it just says Digital! Check the screen resolution, and you can't change it if you are using HDMI or DVI! Status showed it to be 1080i. Scroll through the settings a little more and select the Quick Settings. In the quick settings, you can change the Audio to HDMI, so I do and sure enough, still no Audio :/. When I exit, the picture goes away! It only shows up when I go into settings or guide and it is in the upper right. But when the dang thing is supposed to be full screen, nothing! I just powered down the box, and am powering it back up. You shouldn't have to go through this just to watch TV! Also, the menus in the 8300HDC are SLOW. Way slower then the 8300HD I have in the other room.


----------



## Stiletto

Ok, after rebooting I now have sound, picture, and the box allows me to set resolutions! It clearly said "Resolution - You can not set if you are using HDMI or DVI". Whats the deal with these new boxes? Do you have to 10 minute reboot for every setting change? I haven't seen anyone else griping, is anyone else having issues with this box?


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/11866763
> 
> 
> Looks like you have to subscribe to the sports package to get NHL Network, yet NBA Network is clear... What's the deal?
> 
> 
> Other topic: I saw a comcast truck on Palm Bay road...



the nba is probably offering a free preview of nba tv


they often do that leading up to the season and the playoffs


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/11872304
> 
> 
> Ok, after rebooting I now have sound, picture, and the box allows me to set resolutions! It clearly said "Resolution - You can not set if you are using HDMI or DVI". Whats the deal with these new boxes? Do you have to 10 minute reboot for every setting change? I haven't seen anyone else griping, is anyone else having issues with this box?



I hate, HATE the new boxes. Apparently so do the techs installing them. When my old box got killed by lightning and a tech was sent out he did everything he could to not install the new box, he even said it himself he doesn't like the new ones. I've had small but annoying issues with mine and everyday get closer to taking it back and seeing if they have any old stock of the old ones. Right now I've got mine hooked up via component cables but have an HDMI cable on the way (brighthouse wanted almost $40 for a cable!!) and hope I don't have these issues on my new plasma.


You missed my griping a few pages back when I had mine installed. And yes, the boxes do really take almost 10 minutes to reboot and start back up, something about the new software.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I was having all sorts of A/V sync issues last night.


-Bionic Women at 9pm on 1020 (NBC)

-Without a Trace on TnTHD

-Episode of Enterprise off HDNET I had recorded earlier at 1pm


there were more.


----------



## davenyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/11874869
> 
> 
> I was having all sorts of A/V sync issues last night.
> 
> 
> -Bionic Women at 9pm on 1020 (NBC)
> 
> -Without a Trace on TnTHD
> 
> -Episode of Enterprise off HDNET I had recorded earlier at 1pm
> 
> 
> there were more.



I had the same problem with Bionic Woman, I thought I was watching TNT for a while there. All the ABC shows I watched were fine though.


----------



## rich21

NBC lip sync problems were also present OTA. Things seemed OK during commercials.


----------



## allowiches

Has anybody had this before? I was watching a recording of House on my 8300HD last night. The first set of commercials that come on after the opening credits suddenly stopped and the show came on in progress. I thought that someone at Channel 35 or Fox had messed up and ran too many commercials and cut back to the show when they figured it out. That wasn't the case. I was missing about 20 minutes of the show! The gauge on the screen had a total of 36 minutes of "green bar" in the 1 hour space.


There wasn't a 25 minute blank space (which I have gotten before), the 25 minutes just disappeared. The rest of the show continued on until it's end and finished at the 36 minute mark. I thought maybe I was in a time lapse or twilight zone.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/11877614
> 
> 
> Has anybody had this before? I was watching a recording of House on my 8300HD last night. The first set of commercials that come on after the opening credits suddenly stopped and the show came on in progress. I thought that someone at Channel 35 or Fox had messed up and ran too many commercials and cut back to the show when they figured it out. That wasn't the case. I was missing about 20 minutes of the show! The gauge on the screen had a total of 36 minutes of "green bar" in the 1 hour space.
> 
> 
> There wasn't a 25 minute blank space (which I have gotten before), the 25 minutes just disappeared. The rest of the show continued on until it's end and finished at the 36 minute mark. I thought maybe I was in a time lapse or twilight zone.



I didn't record House, but that has happened to me at least twice before with other shows.


----------



## CFLKnight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/11874110
> 
> 
> I hate, HATE the new boxes. Apparently so do the techs installing them. When my old box got killed by lightning and a tech was sent out he did everything he could to not install the new box, he even said it himself he doesn't like the new ones.



So you're saying hold on to my 8300HD with Passport?







I just got a new plasma and was considering getting the newer box, but it sounds like its not so good.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CFLKnight* /forum/post/11880225
> 
> 
> So you're saying hold on to my 8300HD with Passport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a new plasma and was considering getting the newer box, but it sounds like its not so good.



yes, yes that is exactly what i'm saying







I'll give ya $10 for it


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, something weird happened, and I think it's a firmware glitch (not hardware).


I have both 1080i, and 480p selected in my box's setup, the 3250HD.


When watching History Channel in 1080i, when the video skipped just ONCE, it switched to 480p, and I had to literally go to an SD channel, then BACK to an HD channel, just to get it to switch back to 1080i.


Anyone else get this kind of glitch?


----------



## Yogi76

I have Earthlink through Brighthouse for Internet access as well as basic cable. I use Windows Vista Media Center for my DVR using the standard definition feed only. I also have my JVC TV's built in digital cable tuner connected to the cable in order to get HD on the channels Brighthouse is doing clear QAM. Everything was working perfect and I was even about to purchase an HDHomeRun box so that I could move the QAM channels onto my MCE box.


While I was out of town last week, a Brighthouse tech accidentally disconnected my cable. When I got back, everything was out. I called Brighthouse and had a tech come back out and he reconnected the cable at the pedestal and now almost everything works again.


The only thing that didn't come back is QAM channel 6.1 and 6.2 which are WKMG HD and LATV. Now, I'm not sure if it has anything to do with my cable connection or if it's a coincidence and the channels are just having problems. I hate to spend $170 on the HDHomeRun and not be able to get CBS.


Thanks,

Yogi


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yogi76* /forum/post/11885387
> 
> 
> I have Earthlink through Brighthouse for Internet access as well as basic cable. I use Windows Vista Media Center for my DVR using the standard definition feed only. I also have my JVC TV's built in digital cable tuner connected to the cable in order to get HD on the channels Brighthouse is doing clear QAM. Everything was working perfect and I was even about to purchase an HDHomeRun box so that I could move the QAM channels onto my MCE box.
> 
> 
> While I was out of town last week, a Brighthouse tech accidentally disconnected my cable. When I got back, everything was out. I called Brighthouse and had a tech come back out and he reconnected the cable at the pedestal and now almost everything works again.
> 
> 
> The only thing that didn't come back is QAM channel 6.1 and 6.2 which are WKMG HD and LATV. Now, I'm not sure if it has anything to do with my cable connection or if it's a coincidence and the channels are just having problems. I hate to spend $170 on the HDHomeRun and not be able to get CBS.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Yogi



Quick question, I just got a new plasma tv with a QAM tuner and I plugged the cable into it and tuned into the digital cable and did a cable scan. It found a bunch of channels but only 1 HD channel, how many HD channels do you receive and is there a special way I need to the setup to get those channels?


----------



## FloridaShark

Last night was a BHN nightmare. All channels were unwatchable starting around 8:00 PM

mostly blackouts,freeze ups and major pixelation. I called and the CSR said they had a few complaints from my area. Then around 10:00 PM all the channels just froze up. I'd turn the box off then back on and 30 seconds later it was the same. I got someone coming out tomorrow to check it out but this morning all seemed to be Ok. I'll see if it stays that way when I get home tonight.


----------



## Barry928

The first cool down of the season last night. Metal contracts and connectors flex.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11887412
> 
> 
> The first cool down of the season last night. Metal contracts and connectors flex.



LOL. Sorry







This sounds like something I'd tell my users when we didn't have a clue what happened but a reboot or something simple fixed the problem.


----------



## MattKey

WOW. I just got off the phone with Brighthouse and for some reason there is no one in their entire company that knows what will be airing on their own system this afternoon 101307 on ESPN at 330PM. No wonder cable companies are so screwed up. This is just unbelievable.....


----------



## Barry928

 http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/...is-abcespn.pdf


----------



## MattKey

thanx barry, been there already but it does not indicate what game was going to air on BHN ESPN today at 330. There was NO WHERE to find this info from a consumer standpoint. Not even BHN itself could tell me what they were going to run at 330pm.......

as it turns out, NC/SC blacked out, opening the way for the alternate game, Wis/PSU.


sorta what i expected, but frustrating not being able to get an answer from the people who one would think would know


----------



## rolltide1017

NC/SC is on ABC right now.


----------



## MattKey

>>>NC/SC is on ABC right now.


----------



## bingo182

I didn't see the guys doing it, but there is new fiber stubbed up (waiting to be spliced/terminated) along Westpointe Blvd in MetroWest.


----------



## rich21

I see in this months statement, a few educational/public access channels are being moved to the digital tier in Jan. This should make room for 6 or so HD channels.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/11896975
> 
> 
> >>>NC/SC is on ABC right now.


----------



## icdedppl

not sure if it's my tv or if it's brighthouse, but my CBS QAM channel no longer works. It was working on friday, but it didn't work yesterday and not working today. i rescanned all the channels again, but it's still not finding cbs.


i have an LG 42" hdtv. does anyone know what the rf-channel number is for CBS channel 6-1 and 6-2 so i can try to manually add it?


----------



## houselog442

Anyone have a clue why in the hell the Bucs game was not on CBS? Instead we get the crappy dolphins in SD and they get totally spanked again!


----------



## james32746

WKMG technically is required to air most Jaguars games as stipulated by the NFL. If they are not playing, WKMG can choose another game to air and those games preferrably are of the Miami Dolphins if they are playing as well.


Normally WOFL would air TB games but since they played an AFC team it aired on CBS.


----------



## houselog442




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/11902569
> 
> 
> WKMG technically is required to air most Jaguars games as stipulated by the NFL. If they are not playing, WKMG can choose another game to air and those games preferrably are of the Miami Dolphins if they are playing as well.
> 
> 
> Normally WOFL would air TB games but since they played an AFC team it aired on CBS.



They are only required to show road Jags games (Jags played at home) and the Dolphins are now 0-6!!!


----------



## allowiches

WKMG and the Jags do not like each other. WKMG is in the Jaguars secondary market and MUST show all away games. Home games are voluntary. A couple of years ago WKMG management ask for a waiver from the Jags for a specific game which the Jags refused. Throughout the game, they kept showing someone from management explaining how the Jags refused to allow them to show the Dolphins and how deeply sorry they were. Since then, WKMG has always shown the Dolphins if they could. Why they showed the Dolphins over the Bucs? Who can guess? Especially since Tampa is closer.


BTW, The Jags game was blacked out, so they couldn't have shown it if they wanted to because their OTA signal penetrates within 75 miles of the stadium.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/11909885
> 
> 
> WKMG and the Jags do not like each other. WKMG is in the Jaguars secondary market and MUST show all away games. Home games are voluntary. A couple of years ago WKMG management ask for a waiver from the Jags for a specific game which the Jags refused. Throughout the game, they kept showing someone from management explaining how the Jags refused to allow them to show the Dolphins and how deeply sorry they were. Since then, WKMG has always shown the Dolphins if they could. Why they showed the Dolphins over the Bucs? Who can guess? Especially since Tampa is closer.
> 
> 
> BTW, The Jags game was blacked out, so they couldn't have shown it if they wanted to because their OTA signal penetrates within 75 miles of the stadium.



It was Dolphins @ Bucs in 2005 and the Jags were on the road, so by NFL rule, WKMG had to show the Jags game. (Orlando is a secondary market for both the Jags and the Bucs.) WKMG appealed to CBS to allow them to broadcast the Dolphins-Bucs game but CBS did not allow them to do so. Maybe they tried to blame it on the Jags, but the network (CBS) calls the shots.


Regardless of its proximity to Tampa, Orlando is still a Dolphins town. Compare the long-standing history of the Dolphins against the expansion Jags and the only recent (within 10 years) success of the Bucs, and WKMG would rather show Dolphins games over any other team.


----------



## rich21

I'm hoping the Jags move to LA, just wishful thinking. I refuse to watch a Jags game because of them blocking Phins games. With 5 televised games a week, you would think the NFL/networks could schedule things so all games would be shown.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/11910140
> 
> 
> Regardless of its proximity to Tampa, Orlando is still a Dolphins town. Compare the long-standing history of the Dolphins against the expansion Jags and the only recent (within 10 years) success of the Bucs, and WKMG would rather show Dolphins games over any other team.



Lots of Jag fans around here. I would rather see them than the looser Dolphins anyday. Miami headed for a perfect season (0-16) so far, 0-6.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/11872304
> 
> 
> Ok, after rebooting I now have sound, picture, and the box allows me to set resolutions! It clearly said "Resolution - You can not set if you are using HDMI or DVI". Whats the deal with these new boxes? Do you have to 10 minute reboot for every setting change? I haven't seen anyone else griping, is anyone else having issues with this box?



I picked up a non-DVR SA4250HDC for our secondary tv a couple months ago. between the random messages of "Please Standby" that pop up more often than you'd expect and the 15 minute reboots I am not a fan of these new boxes either -- our "old" SA8300HD DVR on the other tv takes just a couple minutes to reboot.


----------



## moraseski

Hi,


I have some questions for all of the Tivo S3 or HD owners. I currently have 2 8300HD DVRs from BHN and have been generally happy with them. Now, with Navigator in our future, I have started looking at alternatives. Also, I have been unhappy that the multi-room feature of Passport was cancelled. Now that Tivo has announced that MVR and TTGO will be available in November, I have started looking at Tivo again.


My questions: Are you generally happy with your Tivo on BHN with CableCards? Tivo says that you will be able to copy any program that is not marked as Copy never or Copy once. How much of the programs on BHN will be eligible to copy? I generally record ABCHD, CBSHD, NBCHD, Discover, HistoryHD, HGTV and SCIFI. Will these be eligible for copy?


Thanks in advance,


Jim


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/11919451
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have some questions for all of the Tivo S3 or HD owners. I currently have 2 8300HD DVRs from BHN and have been generally happy with them. Now, with Navigator in our future, I have started looking at alternatives. Also, I have been unhappy that the multi-room feature of Passport was cancelled. Now that Tivo has announced that MVR and TTGO will be available in November, I have started looking at Tivo again.
> 
> 
> My questions: Are you generally happy with your Tivo on BHN with CableCards? Tivo says that you will be able to copy any program that is not marked as Copy never or Copy once. How much of the programs on BHN will be eligible to copy? I generally record ABCHD, CBSHD, NBCHD, Discover, HistoryHD, HGTV and SCIFI. Will these be eligible for copy?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Jim



+ 1. I have the same questions. Plus does anyone know whether the TivoHD outputs full 1080i resolution (1080 x 1920)? The 8300HD only outputs ~1290 of horizontal resolution per an AVS member whose experience I respect and my own personal experience viewing HDnet test patterns. Thanks


----------



## jermg77

Hey all,.. I have gotten a 320gb drive to play nice with my 8300HD, however, it was not until I got it to work, that I learned about the loss of the "live play buffer"


Is there any new info on this issue? Is it correctable? Man, it is so frustrating to use a device with such poor software. I am amazed at what BHN and SA consider to be an acceptable consumer product.


Please chime in if you have any news on this!


Thanks!


Jerm!


----------



## Barry928

My understanding is the new SA8300HDC box does support esata with trick play. Check the compatibility link to see if your external drive works with Navigator. I doubt trick play will ever be supported under Passport.


----------



## Stiletto

Hold on to your 8300HD with a death grip, because you don't know what poor software is until you get your hands on an 8300HDC. That thing is a piece of garbage. I can't believe that box made it through any quality control whatsoever. Turned it on last night, no picture again. And if I turn it on at ~9PM to watch a 9PM show, well forget about the prospect of having to reboot the box because your show is half over by the time it reboots. I did find out you can record the show and play it back and it will show up. I am about ready to give up on demand programming and get a couple of Tivos. I think Tivo is paying off some folks to make the cable boxes so painful to deal with.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jermg77* /forum/post/11920247
> 
> 
> Hey all,.. I have gotten a 320gb drive to play nice with my 8300HD, however, it was not until I got it to work, that I learned about the loss of the "live play buffer"
> 
> 
> Is there any new info on this issue? Is it correctable? Man, it is so frustrating to use a device with such poor software. I am amazed at what BHN and SA consider to be an acceptable consumer product.
> 
> 
> Please chime in if you have any news on this!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Jerm!


----------



## Stiletto

Don't recommend the 8300HDC to anybody! Please!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11921723
> 
> 
> My understanding is the new SA8300HDC box does support esata with trick play. Check the compatibility link to see if your external drive works with Navigator. I doubt trick play will ever be supported under Passport.


----------



## mattfl

I posted this in another thread, but I picked up one of the new standard HD boxes last night, the HDC model, and the dam thing does not work with HDMI. According to the people in the other thread this is a pretty common/known issue with this box. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Stiletto

I believe if you check the SA website, you will see the "C" stands for "Crap".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/11922275
> 
> 
> I posted this in another thread, but I picked up one of the new standard HD boxes last night, the HDC model, and the dam thing does not work with HDMI. According to the people in the other thread this is a pretty common/known issue with this box. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Barry928

I have posted both the good and bad of the new SA8300HDC. People can make up their own mind on what application they need to fill and in the case of the esata external drive the 8300HDC is a better choice. I had a really bad experience trying to get the 8300HDC box to work with hdmi on a LG plasma panel. It would not read the EDID file correctly and also constant HDCP failures. When I tried the same box on a Panasonic plasma it was a much better experience but I still had enough issues to switch to component. As a last test I hooked the 8300HDC up to my Lumagen scaler which has great EDID and HDCP controls and the 8300HDC box was very well behaved and stable.


By no means am I endorsing the 8300HDC or 4250HDC as a good choice for most viewing applications. If you do get one the component connection will help your experience to be much more positive.


----------



## Stiletto

Any reason Brighthouse has never offered the 8300HDMR? Any other solution other then cloning recording lists between two rooms?


----------



## jermg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11921723
> 
> 
> My understanding is the new SA8300HDC box does support esata with trick play. Check the compatibility link to see if your external drive works with Navigator. I doubt trick play will ever be supported under Passport.




I'm sorry Barry, but does "Trick Play" = Live Buffer? Its the first time I am hearing this term.


And, for anyone wondering, I did manage to get a Western Digital esata MyBook drive to run on the 8300HD.. I have to open it up and bypass the ESATA/USB interface, and plus directly into the drive. (it was a great deal,.. the 320 gig was $96 on newegg... about 2 weeks ago.


- jerm!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jermg77* /forum/post/11923521
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Barry, but does "Trick Play" = Live Buffer? Its the first time I am hearing this term.
> 
> jerm!



Yes.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11922462
> 
> 
> I have posted both the good and bad of the new SA8300HDC. People can make up their own mind on what application they need to fill and in the case of the esata external drive the 8300HDC is a better choice. I had a really bad experience trying to get the 8300HDC box to work with hdmi on a LG plasma panel. It would not read the EDID file correctly and also constant HDCP failures. When I tried the same box on a Panasonic plasma it was a much better experience but I still had enough issues to switch to component. As a last test I hooked the 8300HDC up to my Lumagen scaler which has great EDID and HDCP controls and the 8300HDC box was very well behaved and stable.
> 
> 
> By no means am I endorsing the 8300HDC or 4250HDC as a good choice for most viewing applications. If you do get one the component connection will help your experience to be much more positive.




It's the 4250HDC that i'm having a problem with. I'm wondering if brighthouse does ANY testing at all before they release new hardware as apparently I'm not the only one having HDMI problems. I personally have a vizio plasma I'm having the problems with but I've heard from people with sets ranging from samsung to sony to pioneer. You wouldn't have any insight on this box would you? Like, are they going to fix the 10 minute boot up problem!?


----------



## Barry928

BHN actually held off releasing navigator for at least 6 months (it was really bad back then). I encourage you to make your voice heard at BHN. Complain about the bug filled software and the frequent long reboots interrupting your viewing. Get a credit issued to your account or use the power of your wallet to move your TV service over to a competitor. They will understand that message loud and clear.


For my records, is your 4250HDC box happy with component to the Vizio?


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/11923824
> 
> 
> BHN actually held off releasing navigator for at least 6 months (it was really bad back then). I encourage you to make your voice heard at BHN. Complain about the bug filled software and the frequent long reboots interrupting your viewing. Get a credit issued to your account or use the power of your wallet to move your TV service over to a competitor. They will understand that message loud and clear.
> 
> 
> For my records, is your 4250HDC box happy with component to the Vizio?



Component works just fine.


I'll be calling them this week to complain about the HDMI issue and see what they say about it.


----------



## JH2003

I have had the AT8400 AllTouch Remote Control for many years and purchased a new DVD player. I went to the BHN site and to the remotes to get the code for the new DVD and the old remote was not displayed. Some of the keys on this remote were also requiring multiple presses to work (even with new batteries). I took the remote to BHN and got a replacement. It is a ATLAS OCAP5 and I had to reprogram it as BHN could not scan from the old remote. I have always had the remote set in CABLE and it also controlled the volume and mute on my reveiver. However, the manual with the Atlas did not say how to do this. That is the programing code 993 was not in the manual. I went to BHN web site and the ATLAS OCAP 5 is also not listed. I went to ATLAS website and got the same information as the manual. So I tried the 993 code and it worked. So for anyone with the ATLAS OCAP % remote wanting to control the sound/mute from the receiver while in the CABLE mode on the remote, here is how to do it:


1. Press and hold setup untilit blinks twice.

2. Enter 993.

3. Press the AUDIO mode key


----------



## rich21

WESH news goes HD

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...tory?track=rss


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/11942251
> 
> 
> WESH news goes HD
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...tory?track=rss



Good news. Now channel 6 needs to get rid of their Stretch-O-Vision news and 35 get rid of those ugly gray pillar bars and we would really have some good choices for news.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/11934174
> 
> 
> I have had the AT8400 AllTouch Remote Control for many years and purchased a new DVD player. I went to the BHN site and to the remotes to get the code for the new DVD and the old remote was not displayed. Some of the keys on this remote were also requiring multiple presses to work (even with new batteries). I took the remote to BHN and got a replacement. It is a ATLAS OCAP5 and I had to reprogram it as BHN could not scan from the old remote. I have always had the remote set in CABLE and it also controlled the volume and mute on my reveiver. However, the manual with the Atlas did not say how to do this. That is the programing code 993 was not in the manual. I went to BHN web site and the ATLAS OCAP 5 is also not listed. I went to ATLAS website and got the same information as the manual. So I tried the 993 code and it worked. So for anyone with the ATLAS OCAP 5 remote wanting to control the sound/mute from the receiver while in the CABLE mode on the remote, here is how to do it:
> 
> 
> 1. Press and hold setup untilit blinks twice.
> 
> 2. Enter 993.
> 
> 3. Press the AUDIO mode key



I subsequently found this information on the Atlas web site under 'Global Volume Lock'.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/11945952
> 
> 
> I subsequently found this information on the Atlas web site under 'Global Volume Lock'.



I have a Sony All-In-One DVD/Surround Sound System... and have NEVER been able to find how to use the BHN remote to control the volume on it.


I've tried every code I can find.


Any ideas?


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/11946987
> 
> 
> I have a Sony All-In-One DVD/Surround Sound System... and have NEVER been able to find how to use the BHN remote to control the volume on it.
> 
> 
> I've tried every code I can find.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


 http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/custome...e/default.aspx 


To lock the volume control to the AV receiver (device AUX) so that regardless of what mode the remote is in (CBL,TV,VCR), the volume button will always talk to the receiver:


1) Press and hold SELECT and CBL until all mode keys blink twice.

2) Enter the code 993 slowly. The CBL key blinks twice.

3) Press the mode key for the device the volume keys should control. For example, if you want to control volume through your receiver, press AUX. All mode keys blink three times.

The volume keys control only one device (the receiver) whether you are in CBL, TV, or VCR mode.


----------



## twartacus

OK, that makes sense to why it never worked... but would be WAY to confusing for the wife for the remote to not work the TV's volume... since the surround sound is not always on...


Thanks though!


----------



## CFLKnight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/11942251
> 
> 
> WESH news goes HD
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...tory?track=rss




So no more bars? I just got a new plasma and have been stretching/zooming on WESH and other SDs while it gets broken-in. At least CFL News 13's digital channel has the moving blue background.


Separate issue: We use Music Choice alot. Anyone with a Plasma TV have any IR/Burn-In issues watching Music Choice? I zoomed in on it and it seems like the screen changes enough to prevent burn-in.


----------



## jason_j_a

Stop worrying about burn in... unless you traveled back to 2002 to buy your plasma.


----------



## CFLKnight

I realize it isn't as much of an issue with the newer sets, but reading too much on these forums will make one paranoid anyway.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CFLKnight* /forum/post/11950847
> 
> 
> I realize it isn't as much of an issue with the newer sets, but reading too much on these forums will make one paranoid anyway.



Well, I did buy my plasmas back then, but still have not had burnin. I am careful and always use the dreaded Gray lines, but I have even had BHT techs marvel about the picture (I have a line doubler card installed) and that there is no burnin.


----------



## Barry928

*Cable and Satellite Suit Up for HD Battle*


Cable rapped for falling behind in HD arms race as In Demand steps up and DirecTV charges more for HD channels.


By Shirley Brady


The race betweeen cable and satellite TV operators to roll out high-definition channels is heating up, and focusing, on sports networks.


Case in point: DirecTV and (as of yesterday) Dish Network now offer NHL Network HD, which lets hockey fans follow the action (not to mention the puck) in all its high-def glory. Cable operators, meanwhile, have been promising to offer the NHL Network in HD this hockey season, but so far they're carrying the league's standard def channel.


Charter Communications today announced its deal with In Demand Networks to pick up the NHL Center Ice out-of-market games package but not the NHL Network, in HD or SD. Charter is still negotiating with the NHL directly about picking up its channel, with a spokesperson today saying there's "More to come," so stay tuned.
*

In Demand, cable's programming buying consortium co-owned by Comcast, Time Warner Cable, Cox Communications and Advance/Newhouse (Bright House Networks), also announced today a pair of high definition sports packages that cable operators can offer HD-hungry sports fans.*


In Demand's TeamHD is a high-definition sports offering that will feature all NBA-scheduled HD games offered through In Demand's NBA League Pass package. The channel joins In Demand's GameHD channel offering MLB Extra Innings baseball games in HD, which quietly launched in April on select Comcast and Time Warner Cable systems, and smaller ops including Marco Island Cable in Florida. GameHD will add HD NHL games from In Demand's NHL Center Ice package this season and resume HD MLB games when the MLB Extra Innings package returns in the spring.


"GameHD did launch soft in April, but there was no need for compression then, as Baseball was the only sport running," commented an In Demand spokesperson today. "So far, about 40 (cable operators) head-ends are signed up for it (either authorized or already launched), with a number from both Comcast and Time Warner, plus some other MSOs."


GameHD and TeamHD get around a thorny problem for cable operators wanting to add more HD programming to their lineups bandwidth constraints by compressing these additional high-def sports feeds into In Demand's existing HD PPV channels.


In Demand designed the transmission technology to offer GameHD and TeamHD so their "signals are compressed along with (our) existing HD PPV channel into the bandwidth of one HD channel."


They will appear as two separate channels on "the traditional sports package area" of cable lineups, meaning those subscribers will now get one live sporting event each night of the week on three channels: GameHD, TeamHD and In Demand's HD PPV channel.


"This innovative approach will help cable to match the HD content offered by satellite," In Demand commented in its press release. "The technology, which is free to operators, is completely automated on a national basis for cable operators to implement easily at their individual headends. There is no additional cost for consumers who already subscribe to the out-of-market sports packages."


The channels launch on the same day that major cable operators were rapped on the knuckles for not doing enough on the HD front, particularly for sports fans.

*Pali Research this morning lowered its estimates on Comcast and Time Warner Cable for "poorly positioning their HD marketing message as they have been too focused on marketing low-cost telephony," Pali analyst Rich Greenfield writes.


"In addition, cable has not freed up enough bandwidth to deliver any and all HD channels as they become available (just as we saw with digital and DVRs, cable somehow always seems to fall behind the competition)."*


Greenfield also knocks cable ops for "taking a hard line on new sports programming that they do not own or control" including NFL Network (its biggest battleground: Time Warner Cable San Antonio) and Big Ten Network because "the competition has used sports, especially HD sports, to its marketing advantage."


While DBS is quick to tout new HD channels, including high-def sports nets, and DirecTV has been making a lot of noise about its race to 100 HD channels by year-end and 150 next year, DirecTV is also increasing the cost to its HD fans for offering this additional content.


DirecTV this week emailed subscribers a notification that they will lose three longstanding high-def networks (HDNet, HDNet Movies and Universal HD) that for many years have been part of their basic $10/month HD package unless they pay an extra $4.99/month to upgrade to its new HD Extra Pack that launches on Dec. 15.


That new package will include those three chanels, plus Smithsonian HD, MGM HD and MTV Networks' MHD music net, for an additional $4.99 monthly on top of the $10 monthly base fee DirecTV charges for HD access.


DirecTV, which now offers 74 HD channels, is offering the HD Extra Pack as a "free preview" through Dec. 15 when it becomes subscription-only, and doesn't see the move as a form of rate hike to its HD subs.


"It's hard to see how this represents an increase when customers will continue to pay the $9.99 access fee that allows them to receive DirecTV's HD technology and all channels broadcast in HD that are tied to their respective base programming package," a DirecTV spokesman comments to TV Predictions.


"Once the HD Extra tier preview ends in mid-December, customers will have the option of taking the package, or not. That we moved three channels from our regular HD lineup into the Xtra tier hardly represents an 'HD price increase.' Arguably they pay a little extra if they want those three channels back, but that's their option."


For more on DirecTV's latest HD move, see today's Sky Report. And in the meantime, the race to win HDTV lovers' hearts, eyes and wallets continues.

http://www.cable360.net/competition/dbs/26227.html


----------



## ddeloach

Bottom line, DirecTv continues, now, to offer more HD than most anyone. The quality is good. MGM is worth the 4.99 in my opinion.


----------



## MattKey

"Separate issue: We use Music Choice alot. Anyone with a Plasma TV have any IR/Burn-In issues watching Music Choice? I zoomed in on it and it seems like the screen changes enough to prevent burn-in."


I gather you do not have your system hooked up to A Dolby/dts surround A/V receiver? or you have it looped through your TV possibly? I assume you have some sort of Stereo set-up since you mention you enjoy listening to the music channels (if not, if you are just using the Audio output provided by the TV, you are missing out....In my opinion)


Whenever i want to hear just audio out of the brighthouse box, i just put it on the channel i want and turn off the tv while leaving the cable box on. this includes dvds, SACDs, video games etc. (It's nice to listen to a little Surround 5.1 Classical music while using the TV "Set" (really a monitor in my system) to play a little Xbox golf......)


if you have the equipment, just hook up Digital audio straight to an A/V receiver set-up.


if you are a stickler, then you will probably have some qualms about possible lip-sync issues depending on your Video run.....


----------



## CFLKnight

Thanks for the reply Matt. My SA8300HD is connected to a Sony surround sound receiver via digital optical, so yes we could just turn the TV off. Having listened to Sirius for so long, I think we like to look at the TV to see who is playing or to read some of the cheesy trivia.


I do need to connect the STB to my receiver via the composite audio out in order to listen to a portable speaker we use out by the pool or around the house.


Brighthouse came out today since we weren't receiving some of the HD channels. The tech told my wife that he didn't want to give us a new box since they were "buggy". Problem was solved by replacing the coax cable and running it directly to the STB instead of through my UPS/AVR.


----------



## MattKey

yeah buggy cable boxes seems to be an issue of late. i also have the 8300hd which i suppose is an older model cause i haven't really had any trouble with it. I've only been with BHN for TV about 3-4 months now. I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised with the HD quality after being used to Over the air HD for the last few years......


----------



## Stiletto

Anyone know why the 8300HDMR is seemingly not really publicly available? I hate that I have to have 2 8300HDs just to watch the same programs in both rooms of my house.


----------



## Combatvet

Everyone go on Vacation lol


----------



## Dave Eason

I'm about to try the BHN HD DVR. My Tivo Series 2 is great but I need HD. Can I expect the BHN DVR to work much like the Tivo?


The forum mentions many problems but I guess (hope?) most have been worked out by now. Do I need to insist on the latest DVR? It looks like the SA 8300HDC is the current model but I wonder if BHN might have a stock of older models they need to use up as well.


----------



## rolltide1017

Dave,


It is the new HDC model that people are having problems with. If you can, try to get the older DVR. It's not as good as Tivo but it is more stable then the newer ones.


----------



## J.T.

So, are we going to get FSFL and our Orlando Magic games or not? The time is growing short....


----------



## rolltide1017

I doubt it because it seems that no one is making much of a stink about it around here. I mean, there is no local news coverage or public local out cry demanding BHN add FSFL. I also doubt that too many poeple have canceled because of it so, IMO, as long as BHN can get away with not adding, they will. They are not getting much pressure from any one and the few on this board are just not enough, so why would they do anything. It's sad isn't it, home town fans will not be able to watch there home town team because of poor services from the biggest local cable provider. IMO, this really shows where BHN priorities lie and it is not with the consumer.



I don't understand what has happened. Just a few years ago BHN was ahead of the game when it came to HD but now they seem uninterested in adding much of anything. Ever since that stupid phone service was add the TV side seems to have gotten the shaft.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12047964
> 
> 
> I doubt it because it seems that no one is making much of a stink about it around here. I mean, there is no local news coverage or public local out cry demanding BHN add FSFL. I also doubt that too many poeple have canceled because of it so, IMO, as long as BHN can get away with not adding, they will. They are not getting much pressure from any one and the few on this board are just not enough, so why would they do anything. It's sad isn't it, home town fans will not be able to watch there home town team because of poor services from the biggest local cable provider. IMO, this really shows where BHN priorities lie and it is not with the consumer.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what has happened. Just a few years ago BHN was ahead of the game when it came to HD but now they seem uninterested in adding much of anything. Ever since that stupid phone service was add the TV side seems to have gotten the shaft.




OrlandoSentinel.com covered the story and did a poll a few weeks back, and the overwhelming response was that people were VERY upset about it. (Obviously, the only people to bother participating in the online poll were one's who cared about it).


I am just tired of the lousy baseball coverage thanks to no FSN, so hopefully this issue with the Magic solves both problems.


----------



## rolltide1017

I know the did a story weeks ago but, the season starts this week and no a peep from any news outlets so far. People are going to miss out on games in just 2 days.


----------



## Hakemon

Is anyone having slower internet since those new "10mbps" advertisements on the commercials?


I can barely pass 3Mbps now, it's embarrassing.


Do a test here: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 


I use that test all the time, it's fairly accurate.


----------



## Barry928

I having been having issues with speed lately as well. Last week I could not get more than 1500/300 but this morning I did 5862/491 on the Atlanta server.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Speeds are currently normal in Winter Springs: 6798/428 on the Atlanta server.


----------



## dsinger

Speed is normal in Clermont using the Atlaanta server: 8585/494. Reading from the link site is slightly higher than what I normally get using the "speed test" site sponsored by the Communications Workers of America.


----------



## rich21

Speakeasy tells me 4.8Mbps. The roadrunner speed test gives 5.1. Definitely slower than it used to be.


----------



## JH2003

From Titusville:


To Atlanta I get 6882/491

To Seattle I get 5280/488


I see more Internet delays than connection to BHN.


----------



## Combatvet

Sanford


Atlanta 8091/490

Seattle 6776/488


----------



## Combatvet

 http://www.orlandosentinel.com/commu...,6211205.story 

Here is a story about FSN on Bright house


----------



## Hakemon

I just tried again, I'm getting the worst.


Download Speed: 4331 kbps (541.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 474 kbps (59.3 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## Adios

I have noticed that my downloads were a little on the slow side. The last few days my downloads have been right around 430KB/sec transfer rate.


At one point Sunday night the computer indicated only a 10KB transfer rate. It held at that rate for several minutes and then corrected itself. My pings were much higher then normal as well.


Last night I was back around the 450KB rate.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm going to guess that it's the temperature change, and the coax amps haven't adjusted yet.


----------



## the64gto

Test from Apopka to Atlanta = 6324/490 and whilst on the BHN Dig Phone calling my VOIP phone number =6290/489 My wife and her sister are now talking (full bandwidth I am sure...) on BHN Dig phone Atlanta =6096/489


----------



## nicholga

I connected to the Atlanta server and I keep getting #'s that are off the charts... am I doing something wrong?!


39676kbps (4959.5 KB/Sec xfer) d'load &

3755kpbs (469.4 KB/Sec xfer) upload


----------



## Hakemon

yea, very. can you get a screenshot of that please? if this is true, i'd LOVE to get your internet connection.


----------



## nicholga

its even better now...


----------



## dsinger

Curious, I had to reboot my Earthlink connection thru BHN this Afternoon. It basicly stopped working. When I turned the TV on the 8300 HD had to reboot as well.


----------



## HDClown

I have a few questions


1) Will Navigator be pushed out and replace existing Passport software? If so, when is it expected, and how will it effect my existing recordings and recording settings?

2) I don't know a thing about Navigator, is it better or worse then Passport?


I've foundt hat in the past 9+ months, my Passport software has been trouble-free. Gone are the days I had to do a hard reboot every couple weeks and random other quirks. I'm not sure what version I have these days, what's the channel I can go to/process to check that out?


And for those that asked about TiVoHD, I have one with a single SciAtl cable card. I used it for a few weeks with no CableCARDs.


It works fine with the SciAtl card, no issues. It can output full 1080i and it can do various scaling modes for different content.


There are some features the Passport software has that the TiVo lacks, and some of them I really miss. The list is below.

Things TiVo lacks when compared to Passport software:


1) When viewing the guide in grid mode, it will not show you which programs are set to record. It will show you when a show is actively recording with a red dot, but not future shows set to record as you view advance in the guide. SciAtl box shows you currently recording and "to record" in the guide.

2) When viewing the guide in live view, it doesn't show shows currently reocrding or recording in the future. SciAtl box shows you currently recording and "to record" in the guide.

3) There is no 1 button way to advance up/down by a day in the guide (either mode). SciAtl box has a button.

4) There is no way to quickly scroll the guide forward/behind in hours when in grid view (holding the arrow key right or left doesn't do a quick mode scroll). SciAtl box does this.

5) When viewing a recorded program, pressing the guide button causes the TiVo to stop playing the recorded programs and jump to Live TV. SciAtl box does not do this.

6) When you press the TiVo button to get to the menus, all signal is cut off for a second so the TiVo menu can take over the screen. SciAtl boxes menus are all overlays on the screen. When you open the menu, it puts the currently playing/liveTV program into a PIP sized window in the upper right hand corner, no interruption of signal/playback.

7) TiVo only shows you minutes in FF/RW. SciAtl box shows you minutes and seconds

8) TiVo has no "exit" button. The SciAtl box exit button will take you out of any menu, submenu, info screen, guide, etc. and take you back to live TV or the recording you were watching, with 1 button press.


--


A few of my biggest complaints:

The TiVo guides do not show you shows set to record in the future, only if one is actively recording. This makes it harder to schedule recordings via the guide and not always be prompted about conflicts.


There is no 15 minute jumps by pressing an arrow forward/back key while in FF/RW mode


Bringing up the guide or the TiVo menu while watching a recording (or buffered live TV) causes the TiVo to jump to live tv mode.

---

From what I read on tivocommunity.com, some of these things work differently on the TiVo software Comcast will allow customers to pay extra for, so I'm hoping they add them to the stand alone boxes.


There are some very nice features TiVo offers (like official eSATA support, wishlists, better season pass management/options, 3rd party features). But, in my opinion, for straight DVR use, I like the Passport software better, and i opted to not replace my 8300HD with a 2nd TiVo HD. This will change if the Navigator software turns out to be a huge turd.


Feel free to ask me any specific questions to compare TiVo software to Passport software.


----------



## Elbie

I am soooooooooooooooooooooo heated that I can't see the Magic play.


----------



## property33

GREAT article by Mike Bianchi in the Sentinel......
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-b...l_tab01_layout


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/12073161
> 
> 
> its even better now...



dude, i want your internet connection!


----------



## dkwhite

Clermont BHN/RoadRunner


Seattle Washington: 1600/500


Atlanta Georgia: 5700/500


I have also noticed a great deal of slow down over the last couple of weeks. It's 3:20AM right now, I should be pulling down almost 10000/600 at this time of the night as I have in the past. I used to regularly get 900k downloads. When I called them about it a few days ago they "claimed" my connection was fine.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/12077252
> 
> 
> GREAT article by Mike Bianchi in the Sentinel......
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-b...l_tab01_layout



There was an article also, in yesterdays Florida Today. With no Magic games, here comes the DirecTV & DISH installation trucks in the neighborhoods again. Satellite services are loving this move, by not so bright, Brighthouse, refusing to carry FSN.


----------



## Impala1ss

I can only add that D*'s HD content, AND PQ is outstanding.


----------



## Stiletto

Some more issues I have had with the 8300HDC:

Sometimes when I change from SD to HD, the output resolution on the box does not change and the picture is blank. I have not had the box correct itself without turning it off and back on, and I have not found a reliable way to get it to correct itself without just trying again and again. However, if I record a show on the HD channel and play it back from the list, it will show up.


While it was recording an HD program I was trying to watch something else and it had this problem. So I turned it off and back on (not a full power down reboot) and the program that was recording in the background stopped recording.


If anyone has experienced these, or knows of a good way to get it back let me know! Brighthouse needs to be fast and furious with software updates on this thing, it's garbage in its current state.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/12079786
> 
> 
> There was an article also, in yesterdays Florida Today. With no Magic games, here comes the DirecTV & DISH installation trucks in the neighborhoods again. Satellite services are loving this move, by not so bright, Brighthouse, refusing to carry FSN.



Ironically, there is a free NBA preview this week... so ALL NBA games could be watched on BHN last night in Orlando... except the Magic.


----------



## Adios




nicholga said:


> its even better now...
> 
> 
> Now I know where my internet bandwidth went to!!!!
> 
> 
> Last night was slow again (relative to what I had in the past) but my pings were awful. I had over 5,000 ms pings. My pings are usually less than 50 ms (typically 37 ms).
> 
> 
> Reset the modem and pings were sporadically OK but always 200+ ms.
> 
> 
> Can anyone say Trick or Treat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got the trick.


----------



## Combatvet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/12080297
> 
> 
> I can only add that D*'s HD content, AND PQ is outstanding.



After a year of waiting for BHN to do something about FSN, I went ahead and made the switch to D*. Called up Tuesday and the Tech was out yesterday, just in time for the game. I ended up getting the HR21-700, Tech said it was the new HDDVR? HD looks great and with the heavy rain today, no issue with rain fade


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Combatvet* /forum/post/12084785
> 
> 
> After a year of waiting for BHN to do something about FSN, I went ahead and made the switch to D*. Called up Tuesday and the Tech was out yesterday, just in time for the game. I ended up getting the HR21-700, Tech said it was the new HDDVR? HD looks great and with the heavy rain today, no issue with rain fade



The only bad thing about the HR21 vs the HR20, the HR21 has no tuner in it for the OTA channels, you are stuck with the 4 locals that D* gives you.


----------



## Combatvet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/12085183
> 
> 
> The only bad thing about the HR21 vs the HR20, the HR21 has no tuner in it for the OTA channels, you are stuck with the 4 locals that D* gives you.



I have my Indoor Terk HD Antenna hooked up


----------



## Easyshare

I had the 8300hd dvr (my 4th 8300) this one started to have audio dropouts only on the recorded programs. BHN came out and replaced it with their new 8300hd dvr all digital box. Stupidly I waited till after he left to check my SD channels. Let me tell you, they were pure CRAP. With the old box the SD (except for a couple of channels) was quite good. I ended up with ghosts, frizzies around objects and in all text, and faces that looked like they were in a knife fight and all kind of scarred up. Called them back and they put back in the regular 8300hd dvr. Now Im okay. Tech had no answer for me other than they were having some problems with these new boxes??? Who knows????


----------



## JH2003

Speed Test at peak? usage:

Titusville = 6885/492

I tried BHN's speed test and got about the same result.

No change from previous post.


----------



## Hakemon

Wow, I had 6 minutes of black on CW since 10:30pm to 10:36pm.


----------



## bgall

anyone checking out wesh hd news?


how cool is it to have 2 choices for local hd news


----------



## Suzook

Love it but bloody hell move your logo further over to the right and closer to the bottom


----------



## bgall

i wonder if the regular folks are getting annoyed with the constant hd references


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/12090784
> 
> 
> Love it but bloody hell move your logo further over to the right and closer to the bottom



plus it changes to wesh.com and back in a loop


----------



## Suzook

must say Martha looks good in HD







wendi......not so much


----------



## Hakemon

I tried unplugging my modem and plugging it back in, and sure enough, speeds were back.


Did they change frequency or something and the modems didn't change it?


Btw, when I try to play Family Guy episode 214 on the free TBS channel 314, all I get is a skipping, blocky, very distorted video. Please fix BHN, very annoying, because the bills are expensive, but the service just isn't there for that price.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Speaking of the HD feed on WESH - yes, very nice. I noticed that some of the cameras in the field (like the one showing Claire Metz) was HD. I'm not even sure the national NBC news does that yet. Nice job WESH!


----------



## mschiff

Yeah, the WESH feature on the space shuttle launch pad last night at 11:00 was pretty cool with the onsite cameras in HD.


-- Martin


----------



## Elbie

I don't see a Direct TV thread for Orlando.


Has anyone switched since this Magic drama?


----------



## Suzook

2 months ago and have as pleased as punch


----------



## rich21

Powering off/on the modem brought the download speed back up to 7990kbps.


Yes WESH needs to move their logo down and to the right. Really annoying when they show the radar map and either the weather guy or the logo is covering Melbourne. The whole bar across the bottom of the screen takes up 1/8 of the picture ! Wouldn't hurt to make their logo less obtrusive colorwise too.


----------



## Elbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suzook* /forum/post/12097171
> 
> 
> 2 months ago and have as pleased as punch



When I was at my parents house the Direct TV went out everytime it rained. Is it still this way?


Also, how is HD quality now?


Is it really cheaper than BHN (price)?


----------



## dkwhite

Seeing another problem now and am wondering if anyone else has noticed this. On certain SD channels it looks like there's a black line on the left side of the screen that runs between the grey bar and the picture. Almost as if the content has been moved over to the right some.


It only happens on certain channels, other channels appear to be fine. We noticed it first on the FX channel (DVR'd episode of Nip Tuck) and I also noticed it an HD channel on a dvr'd episode of Bionic Woman (when I'm in 1:1 pixel mode the screen had a white line on the left side and the usual junk noise on top)


I don't think it's the tv, and I've tried rebooting the box.


----------



## Barry928

The black line on the left side has been well discussed in this thread. It only appears on channels that arrive at the headend as analog. The digital SD channels do not show this extra blanking which is caused by the encoders used at the BHN headend. The noise at the top is the dot and dashes on line 21 and 22 used for closed captioning. Increasing your overscan is the only fix. The HDC boxes allow black side bars which makes the blanking problem less obvious but the software issues are not worth the swap.


----------



## dkwhite

Appreciate the information, thanks.


----------



## manufanatic

well I dont know what is going on but the last two nights ESPNHD (1329) has been distorted with blocking and jettering. During the day its fine but at night it goes bonkers. The Oregon game is unwatchable.


is anyone else experiencing this


----------



## MattKey

those graphics are where they are so they show up in safe for 4:3 viewers. even so, the web address morph goes off safe on some sets.


----------



## Barry928

Why would the "You are watching HD" graphic need to be included in the 4:3 safe area?


The position of the graphics on WESH on the top and bottom of the screen are way inside of title safe. I have seen many HD displays over the years and the majority of them had a factory overscan around 5%. The WESH graphics look like 15% overscan taking up WAY TO MUCH screen area.


May I ask if you work in the business with a handle like MattKey playing off of matte key. I am guessing you are a TD punching the live show.


----------



## MattKey

I suspect that the Newscast is being produced in such a fashion as to provide for both the digital and analog broadcast. Hence the graphics have to be positioned so they can be seen for HD Viewers as well as the still huge amount of viewers watching the Analog. It appears to me that the graphics as a result do not fit absolutely perfectly for those viewers watching in 4:3. This should become a moot point in one year and 4 months as analog will go away at that time.

Also, The MattKey handle does indeed refer to the biz. It used to be my CB handle back in the day, and in places where possible I have continued to use it on the internet.....other than freelance, i haven't worked in Production or punched a newscast since the 80's......


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elbie* /forum/post/12097064
> 
> 
> I don't see a Direct TV thread for Orlando.
> 
> 
> Has anyone switched since this Magic drama?



I did last month and things couldn't be better.


----------



## JH2003

Some comments re the Internet Speed discussions.

I am still at 6882/491.

From the Communications Workers of America:

Average Internet speed in the US is 1.9 MBPS (megabits per second)

Japan 61 mbps

South Korea 45 mbps

Sweden 18 mbps

Canada 7.6 mbps

me 6.9 mbps


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/12120349
> 
> 
> Some comments re the Internet Speed discussions.
> 
> I am still at 6882/491.
> 
> From the Communications Workers of America:
> 
> Average Internet speed in the US is 1.9 MBPS (megabits per second)
> 
> Japan 61 mbps
> 
> South Korea 45 mbps
> 
> Sweden 18 mbps
> 
> Canada 7.6 mbps
> 
> me 6.9 mbps



just a note:


MBps is MegaBYTEs.

Mbps is MegaBITs.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/12119870
> 
> 
> I suspect that the Newscast is being produced in such a fashion as to provide for both the digital and analog broadcast. Hence the graphics have to be positioned so they can be seen for HD Viewers as well as the still huge amount of viewers watching the Analog. It appears to me that the graphics as a result do not fit absolutely perfectly for those viewers watching in 4:3. This should become a moot point in one year and 4 months as analog will go away at that time.
> 
> Also, The MattKey handle does indeed refer to the biz. It used to be my CB handle back in the day, and in places where possible I have continued to use it on the internet.....other than freelance, i haven't worked in Production or punched a newscast since the 80's......



I am not sure what exactly is going to happen on 02/09. For sure the analog transmitter will be switched off but if the majority of viewers still have 4:3 analog displays I have to think cable and sat will still be running the 4:3 SD broadcast channels like nothing happened. My hope is that BHN shuts off analog on the same day the transmitters shut down.


I also punched the news in the late 80's and then left broadcast news for a freelance post production career. You and I should have a drink sometime.


----------



## Hakemon

Barry, if BHN shuts off the analog channels, they will then provide the old 2100's for free then for every extra TV, correct? (perhaps base it on how many coax sockets the house has)


Because if not, my TV will be the only TV that has Cable then, and I know my father would either cancel cable, or take my HD box and hook it up to his regular TV (via S-Video). Which means I got nothing then because my HDTV lacks an ATSC tuner (HD-Ready?)


----------



## Barry928

This is what is preventing BHN from turning off analog service right now. I think the best course to take is send customers a notice saying everyone needs to convert to digital within the next twelve months. They could lower the price for digital closer to analog pricing, offer a one year price freeze and then pull the trigger.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12121969
> 
> 
> This is what is preventing BHN from turning off analog service right now. I think the best course to take is send customers a notice saying everyone needs to convert to digital within the next twelve months. They could lower the price for digital closer to analog pricing, offer a one year price freeze and then pull the trigger.



Hmm, I'm hoping that the boxes themselves get cheaper for BHN to purchase during this change, so this would be easier for BHN.


If not, I'm hoping the analog stays up, but not as many channels.


Like, get rid of the Government Access channel, I NEVER watch that, and it's always a poor flickering image (like a poor H-Sync). My65, while some do watch it, is always dark it seems, and on the analog channel, it is constantly bleeding with CBS on some locations and TV's.


----------



## Barry928

The only way cable companies could supply all analog customer displays was to have the box price drop all the way down to $30 each. It's funny you mention the gov't channel since that will be the last analog channel to be dropped unless BHN renegotiates a new franchise agreement. The biggest factor holding channels in the analog tier and preventing HD expansion is signed contracts with local channels and networks. This is the main reason BHN does not want to add another channel in the analog tier (like FSN). Not only is it a new long contract holding a 6mhz analog channel but it also consumes the bandwidth of 2 or 3 HD channels and provides no HD programming. If BHN does not drop analog they are not going to be able to compete long term.


----------



## MisterJ

Just an FYI. BHN has opened a full service retail store on UCF Campus. Its located next to Barnes and Noble and the arena. Its open M-Sat 9-7 and Sun noon-6. The store is able to do everything. Sales, payments, equipment.


----------



## Hakemon

Oh right! Time to fill out an application.










Right down my street.


----------



## Barry928

Hey, Mister J.

Where have you been? I thought maybe we scared you off.


----------



## MisterJ

Ha Ha Nah, could never scare me off. Just been quite busy lately. I read the postings everyday.


----------



## rich21

There was a note in the last bill or so that made be believe the gov access channels would be moving the digital tier in Jan.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12123855
> 
> 
> There was a note in the last bill or so that made be believe the gov access channels would be moving the digital tier in Jan.



Wow that would be great news! One crappy analog gov't channel moves to digital and 2 to 3 HD channels take its place.


----------



## Hakemon

Thank god.


I can name a few analog channels to get rid of. Does anyone really watch the home shopping network? What about channel "99", whatever that is?


On a sidenote, ESPN HD isn't free, but the SD version is? That's odd.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12124087
> 
> 
> Thank god.
> 
> 
> I can name a few analog channels to get rid of. Does anyone really watch the home shopping network? What about channel "99", whatever that is?
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, ESPN HD isn't free, but the SD version is? That's odd.



Plus, like I said before, NBA Network is free, but NHL Network is pay?


----------



## JH2003

The BHN message says "Effective 19 January, 2008, all education and government channels will be relocated to the lowest digital tier in the following counties and cities therein: Orange, Seminole, Osceola, Brevard, Volusia, Flagler, Marion, Sumter and Lake. Customers will not have to change their current level of cable service. BHN will make a simple-to-install box available for a nominal fee to interested analog customers. Details of exact channel locations will be announced at a later date and further information about this change will be available soon." Since education is included I see at least 6 channels and obviously the start of the switch from analog to digital has begun. About time!


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12124087
> 
> 
> Thank god.
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, ESPN HD isn't free, but the SD version is? That's odd.



ESPN HD is the single most wanted HD channel and Disney used that to renegotiate all of their channels. I have no issue paying the extra $6 per month for that tier.


On a side note, I have had close dealings with BHN lately through work. I can assure you that they have been working feverishly on getting FSN. But it's a two-way negotiation, FSN is requiring BHN to carry the channel in the analog tier near Sunshine, ESPN, etc. (Barry has stated in the past this occurs often). Since BHN is also trying to get out of analog, they have come to a stalemate.


They are also looking to add additional HD channels but are requiring a certain amount of content to actually be in HD (I guess TBS got a pass).


Also, please don't think that I'm a shill for BHN, I've also been here documenting the Comcast cabling in my neighborhood. I shared this information with BHN last time I met with them.


----------



## Hakemon

You may not have an issue, but others like me do.


It doesn't make sense why having the SD one free, but not the HD one, it's the same show, but it's just black listing the resolution, that's not fair in my opinion.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12139315
> 
> 
> You may not have an issue, but others like me do.
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense why having the SD one free, but not the HD one, it's the same show, but it's just black listing the resolution, that's not fair in my opinion.



It makes sense if you have one main viewing area with an HD TV and DVR, and then just random SD TVs without a box scattered around the house - in the bedroom, kitchen, kids' rooms, etc. I'm not saying it makes sense for everyone, but it certainly works for me. We watch a lot of ESPN.


Now, with all that said, I would still prefer that BHN get rid of all the analog channels in order to give us more HD. It might cost me slightly more per month, but it would still be cheaper than satellite - and presumably better picture quality. And regarding all those folks like your dad or grandma or whoever that complain about needing to rent a digital box for every TV, I hate to say it, but what are they going to do about it? Cancel cable? What's their alternative? Satellite requires a box per TV. OTA? Fine, if they only want a few channels.


BHN needs to wise up and realize that they will probably make MORE money if they kill analog. They may lose a few low-end customers that have minimal cable bills and are ok with OTA, but they'll keep (and gain) high-end customers (HD folks) that tend to buy lots of extras like movie channels, sports packages, etc. It seems to be a no brainer - but I admit I don't know the details of the BHN financials.


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12139315
> 
> 
> You may not have an issue, but others like me do.
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense why having the SD one free, but not the HD one, it's the same show, but it's just black listing the resolution, that's not fair in my opinion.



I find the $6 per month fair considering that if you don't want these channels, you still get your locals and other common channels included with your digital package. With DTV you have to pay $9.99 per month for any HD channels.


Don't get me wrong, as a consumer, I would prefer that the extra charge not be there and I choose to pay for them rather than be without them. But as a businessman, I understand why they charge extra for these channels. They have to recoup the cost of doing business and try to be profitable (this being a capitalist type country).


My concern, like many on this board, is that BHN changed it's focus for awhile towards home phones (a losing market at best IMHO) and is now paying for it.


----------



## twartacus

Regarding ESPN... I understand why... don't like it... but understand why. It's probably what attracts most to pay the extra $6.


On another note... I wonder if the FSN deal (if it ever happens) will also include the HD FSN Fla channel. I was in West Palm last weekend and didn't realize that I was also missing out on FSN's college football... in HD!


So, on top of Heat, Magic, Rays, Marlins, and Fla Panthers... I am also missing out on HD college football games.... nice.


----------



## Hakemon

Actually, since my father pays the bill, he would cancel cable, and just not watch TV. He said he'd go to a sports bar then if that was the case.


Technically the HD channels work on SD TV's, granted you have an HD box. So, can't we suffice then dropping the SD channel and substitute it with the HD one? Afterall, we can swap the boxes for the HD ones free.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12146116
> 
> 
> Technically the HD channels work on SD TV's, granted you have an HD box. So, can't we suffice then dropping the SD channel and substitute it with the HD one? Afterall, we can swap the boxes for the HD ones free.



That would be ok with me, but I bet people with small TVs would complain about the black bars on the top and bottom of their 4:3 screen. And if they zoomed in and cropped the HD sides to make a 4:3 image then they would probably lose the score box on sports. I suppose they could just squish the 16:9 into a 4:3 image. That disgusts me, but these are the same people that stretch images on their HD TVs, so I doubt they would care.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12146790
> 
> 
> That would be ok with me, but I bet people with small TVs would complain about the black bars on the top and bottom of their 4:3 screen.



People with 4x3 TV screens after 2/2009 better get used to it. There is going to be a lot of it around when viewing local stations.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12146790
> 
> 
> That would be ok with me, but I bet people with small TVs would complain about the black bars on the top and bottom of their 4:3 screen. And if they zoomed in and cropped the HD sides to make a 4:3 image then they would probably lose the score box on sports. I suppose they could just squish the 16:9 into a 4:3 image. That disgusts me, but these are the same people that stretch images on their HD TVs, so I doubt they would care.



Actually, I've noticed that the score on most channels are in a 4:3 safe zone.


----------



## FLBuckeye

FYI... I was listening to 580 AM last night on my way home and on the Magic pregame show they were talking about the FSN on Bright House issue. They had representatives on from all involved. I didn't hear all of it but just thought you would want to know that it continues to be discussed. I know there have also been columns in the Sentinel that addressed it. I heard the representative from the Magic and he said it is not their fight but they obviously want it resolved and he contacts representatives on both sides daily. I heard a lady from Sun/FSN network say they made a proposal to Bright House in August and did not hear back from them until October. Bright House rejected their proposal and they were surprised they did not make a counter offer.


----------



## WSZsr

7705 kbps Austin to the Seattle servier this M.


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/12152328
> 
> 
> FYI... I was listening to 580 AM last night on my way home and on the Magic pregame show they were talking about the FSN on Bright House issue. They had representatives on from all involved. I didn't hear all of it but just thought you would want to know that it continues to be discussed. I know there have also been columns in the Sentinel that addressed it. I heard the representative from the Magic and he said it is not their fight but they obviously want it resolved and he contacts representatives on both sides daily. I heard a lady from Sun/FSN network say they made a proposal to Bright House in August and did not hear back from them until October. Bright House rejected their proposal and they were surprised they did not make a counter offer.



Funny, I heard it differently (albeit one-sided) from BHN. Again, the main point of contention is FSN requiring to be in the basic analog lineup and BHN refusing. BHN does not want to any additional analog channels. Rather they want them in the newly formed sports area in the low 100s.


----------



## Stiletto

Looks like Tivo decided to drop their prices for a little bit. Looks like the monthly services fees for 2 HD Tivo's compared to 2 HDDVRs is now the same... The only thing I am wanting is the lower tier channels in digital! I am thinking it is a no brainer otherwise. That 8300HDC really has me disappointed. I wonder if I can still manage to pick up an 8300HD from a local office.


----------



## rkj357

I'm new to this thread and didn't see this discussed, though I admit I didn't go through ALL 206 pages.


I am a BHN customer with the Standard package--no premium channels, no digital, no cable box, just plain vanilla cable. I'm planning to buy an HDTV with a QAM tuner, and I'm wondering if anyone knows what digital channels I might expect to get without upgrading my existing service. I've read that many cable companies are sending digital programming down the pipe regardless of customers' plans, but that it varies from company to company. Does anyone know what BHN does?


rick


----------



## bgall

i get the locals, wgn and cfnews 13


ocassionally other stuff will pop up as a fluke during a rescan but become scrambled later


----------



## mgsports

They can just put it on Analog and Digital.


----------



## rich21

Or move another channel off the analog tier so it doesn't take any more space.


----------



## Stiletto

Another 8300HDC issue, sometimes it seems it doesn't like the audio on HD channels. So it cuts out every 3 seconds for 3 seconds. Doesn't happen on SD channels.


And last night after a program was done with playback and nobody told it to erase, the channel came back on and it was like watching through prison bars in black in white. So the picture went black and white, and there were these vertical bars through the picture all the way from one side to the other.


----------



## PerfectCr

Is anyone experiencing major blocking and interruption on Discovery HD? It's been happening the past few days.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/12159966
> 
> 
> Looks like Tivo decided to drop their prices for a little bit. Looks like the monthly services fees for 2 HD Tivo's compared to 2 HDDVRs is now the same... The only thing I am wanting is the lower tier channels in digital! I am thinking it is a no brainer otherwise. That 8300HDC really has me disappointed. I wonder if I can still manage to pick up an 8300HD from a local office.



Yeah but you still need to actually purchase the HD-Tivos, no?


----------



## mattfl

Does anyone else have this issue when recording shows off the fox hd channel, where the audio basically cuts in and out every few seconds for only a second at a time? It seems to only be a big problem with the Fox station, we tried to watch a recorded hells kitchen last night and the audio would cut in and out every few seconds, really annoying.


----------



## Stiletto

Yes, you still have to plunk down for each HD Tivo. But you get the Tivo interface for the same monthly cost as the Brighthouse DVR, which doesn't hold a candle to it. But you are right, it is a big cost to change, which is the only reason I haven't jumped on board yet. That and I just upgraded my 8300HDC to an 8300HD. So my frustration level with the Brighthouse DVR just went down a few notches.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/12177596
> 
> 
> Yeah but you still need to actually purchase the HD-Tivos, no?


----------



## Stiletto

I have experienced the same thing, and not just on Fox. I think it might be any HD channel, but I am not sure what caused it for me. I have two DVRs and one was experiencing it but not the other. I was going to jump in the attic and see if my splitter was causing it, but it stopped before I could get up there. I saw it on a recording of Heroes, and on Discovery HD and it is always the bedroom DVR, and never the family room DVR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/12191770
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue when recording shows off the fox hd channel, where the audio basically cuts in and out every few seconds for only a second at a time? It seems to only be a big problem with the Fox station, we tried to watch a recorded hells kitchen last night and the audio would cut in and out every few seconds, really annoying.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/12192024
> 
> 
> I have experienced the same thing, and not just on Fox. I think it might be any HD channel, but I am not sure what caused it for me. I have two DVRs and one was experiencing it but not the other. I was going to jump in the attic and see if my splitter was causing it, but it stopped before I could get up there. I saw it on a recording of Heroes, and on Discovery HD and it is always the bedroom DVR, and never the family room DVR.



I've noticed it too on other channels, but it's the worst on fox. I'm almost positive it's not my wiring because when I had the older HD-DVR I had 0 issues with it and i'm in a new house and all the wiring is brand new, it's gotta be this new crap ass 8300HDC DVR they gave us.


----------



## mschiff

It doesn't do it every few seconds for me, but it does do it a few times during a show. It is annoying.


-- Martin



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/12191770
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue when recording shows off the fox hd channel, where the audio basically cuts in and out every few seconds for only a second at a time? It seems to only be a big problem with the Fox station, we tried to watch a recorded hells kitchen last night and the audio would cut in and out every few seconds, really annoying.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/12193160
> 
> 
> It doesn't do it every few seconds for me, but it does do it a few times during a show. It is annoying.
> 
> 
> -- Martin



While we are on this subject, I have had momentary PQ AND AQ problems (pixelization etc.) ever since I started BHN service in 7/06. STB is SA 8300HD with no splitters. Seems like it happens at least once an hour mostly on HD stations but SD also. Happens with both live and recordered programs. It has been worse recently. When this happened with my previous cable company (Cox) it would start as occasional pixelization with no sound dropouts maybe once or twice in several hours on HD only and progressively get worse over a week or so to include HD sound and eventually SD as well. I learned to call Cox when I started getting audio dropouts on HD in addition to pixelization because the previous calls always found the problem to be reduced SNR ratios. With BHN the SNR levels always remain in the 36-38 range which I understand are very good.


Shortly after getting BHN I mentioned the problem to some friends who had BHN and they said they had complained and been told by BHN that this was NORMAL. Something to do with being in FL and their satelite feeds. Seemed like BS to me but the SNRs are always good. Others have said it is a SA 8300HD problem.


Can any technically knowledgeable folks shead any light on this? Berry928 ?


Thanks


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/12156408
> 
> 
> Funny, I heard it differently (albeit one-sided) from BHN. Again, the main point of contention is FSN requiring to be in the basic analog lineup and BHN refusing. BHN does not want to any additional analog channels. Rather they want them in the newly formed sports area in the low 100s.




Yes, I don't really see what either side can negotiate. BHN either agrees or not agree on putting FSN on the analog tier. This is yes or no. FSN has the same option either agree with BHN or not. Maybe they can negotiate cost but that would be it.


----------



## Stiletto

I will let you know if this is the case. I had it happen several times when I had the 8300HDC, but I exchanged it for an 8300HD. It already happened to me once on the 8300HD right after I connected and powered it on for the first time on Discovery HD. And while it was doing it I went into the other room and turned on my other 8300HD to see if it was doing the same thing, and it was not. But after watching some SD programming for about 10 minutes, when I changed back to Discover HD it didn't have any problems. If I have it happen anymore I will let you know and perhaps we can rule that the 8300HDC isn't the problem in this case.


----------



## meteor3

FWIW, both D* and E* had ads in the Florida Today on Sunday promoting "Don't miss the Magic on FSN Florida". I suppose neither side is going to budge and FSN Florida will not be on BHN this NBA season.


----------



## Dave Eason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/12193160
> 
> 
> It doesn't do it every few seconds for me, but it does do it a few times during a show. It is annoying.
> 
> 
> -- Martin



We have our first new (to us) 8300HDC and after a few weeks the audio dropout every so often is the only problem we see. Last night the wife was watching Desperate Housewives and it was worse than usual. She started watching about 30 minutes after the show started recording and played catch-up through the commercials. I wonder if the combined record/play activity could trigger the dropouts. Picture was not affected and the bulk of the bit stream is video so I can't see how signal quality could dropout just audio.


----------



## the64gto

About a week ago, the guy who cuts my lawn, (ME) nicked the BHN cable that was burried about 2 inches under the sod. They have since came and replaced the cable from the green box to the connection on the house. Signal strength is great, get all the channels etc, RR works great, but have noticed that a lot of the HD channels appear to be "grainy" sort of like snowy on an analog signal. I have the HD8300 that has worked great since initial install 3 yrs ago. I know it is a digital signal, and either is there or not, but have just started to notice this especially during darker scenes. I have a 720P set and notice it on 480p,720p and 1080i type signals. Anyone with similar experiences?


----------



## Hakemon

I can't get Closed Captioning to work on Nickelodeon 34. Is any one else having this problem? The shows support it, but this channel NEVER gets "CC" to work.


I haven't tried an analog TV yet though.


I'm using the cable boxes Closed Captioning Decoder.


----------



## mschiff

I have had the same problems since I got HD cable. I've had Bright House out numerous times and each time they find something that is substandard. At this point they have re-wired everything and put in an amplifier, but I still have the problem. I've given up on ever solving it. I must say that it has been worse at times. Now it's more of an annoyance than a constant irritation.


-- Martin



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/12193478
> 
> 
> While we are on this subject, I have had momentary PQ AND AQ problems (pixelization etc.) ever since I started BHN service in 7/06. STB is SA 8300HD with no splitters. Seems like it happens at least once an hour mostly on HD stations but SD also. Happens with both live and recordered programs. It has been worse recently. When this happened with my previous cable company (Cox) it would start as occasional pixelization with no sound dropouts maybe once or twice in several hours on HD only and progressively get worse over a week or so to include HD sound and eventually SD as well. I learned to call Cox when I started getting audio dropouts on HD in addition to pixelization because the previous calls always found the problem to be reduced SNR ratios. With BHN the SNR levels always remain in the 36-38 range which I understand are very good.
> 
> 
> Shortly after getting BHN I mentioned the problem to some friends who had BHN and they said they had complained and been told by BHN that this was NORMAL. Something to do with being in FL and their satelite feeds. Seemed like BS to me but the SNRs are always good. Others have said it is a SA 8300HD problem.
> 
> 
> Can any technically knowledgeable folks shead any light on this? Berry928 ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Eason* /forum/post/12196849
> 
> 
> We have our first new (to us) 8300HDC and after a few weeks the audio dropout every so often is the only problem we see. Last night the wife was watching Desperate Housewives and it was worse than usual. She started watching about 30 minutes after the show started recording and played catch-up through the commercials. I wonder if the combined record/play activity could trigger the dropouts. Picture was not affected and the bulk of the bit stream is video so I can't see how signal quality could dropout just audio.



It doesn't seem to make any difference whether it is still recording or we are watching something totally recorded. Still have occasional dropouts in either sound or picture or both.


-- Martin


----------



## bobby1228

Has there ever been a definitive answer as to whether Cablecards in a TiVo will pick up the lower numbered channels as digital? I just installed a TiVo HD with two S-cards and the low channels are horrible. I know they're coming in analog since TiVo asks me to select a 'recording quality' if I go to record one. It won't do this for digital channels.


I've looked through a year's worth of posts on this subject and it seems as if some people get the cards to pick up digital and some get them to pick up analog.


By the way, the BHN tech who installed the cards provided excellent support. He was knowledgeable about TiVo, knew exactly what I wanted and perservered to get the cards working. I had requested an M-card and he brought two, but had problems getting both to pick up the digital channels and some of the HD channels. Only after three hours, two M cards and two S cards did he finally get someone at his configuration center to set my account up correctly to get the cards to work right. Unfortunatly, he had gone through both M cards and was using the S cards. (Something about once the cards are used and replaced in a device they can't be used in that device again ???) He's coming back out this week with new M cards and will try to get one of those working.


But the picture quality of the low channels stills bugs me. Is there anything that can be done? Anyone at BHN I can talk to to see if the cards are programmed to select the digital frequencies for those channels?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/12204311
> 
> 
> I have had the same problems since I got HD cable. I've had Bright House out numerous times and each time they find something that is substandard. At this point they have re-wired everything and put in an amplifier, but I still have the problem. I've given up on ever solving it. I must say that it has been worse at times. Now it's more of an annoyance than a constant irritation.
> 
> 
> -- Martin



The problem has been much worse in the last few days. Video and audio dropouts ~ every 5 minutes on HD. BHN is scheduled to be here tomarrow PM to look at it. Told them to make sure the tech had a 8300 HD in case the STB needs to be replaced since I won't accept an HDC.


----------



## raymac

I have cable cards in my TIVO Series 3 and the lower channel PQ is great.


----------



## raymac

Let me qualify that some. The PQ is acceptable for analog, not great. The first time I checked it I was looking at the output of my 8300HD (great) and not the TIVO (acceptable ).


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/12193478
> 
> 
> While we are on this subject, I have had momentary PQ AND AQ problems (pixelization etc.) ever since I started BHN service in 7/06. STB is SA 8300HD with no splitters. Seems like it happens at least once an hour mostly on HD stations but SD also. Happens with both live and recordered programs. It has been worse recently. When this happened with my previous cable company (Cox) it would start as occasional pixelization with no sound dropouts maybe once or twice in several hours on HD only and progressively get worse over a week or so to include HD sound and eventually SD as well. I learned to call Cox when I started getting audio dropouts on HD in addition to pixelization because the previous calls always found the problem to be reduced SNR ratios. With BHN the SNR levels always remain in the 36-38 range which I understand are very good.
> 
> 
> Shortly after getting BHN I mentioned the problem to some friends who had BHN and they said they had complained and been told by BHN that this was NORMAL. Something to do with being in FL and their satelite feeds. Seemed like BS to me but the SNRs are always good. Others have said it is a SA 8300HD problem.
> 
> 
> Can any technically knowledgeable folks shead any light on this? Barry928 ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I get the same 1 or 2 short glitches per show like everyone else and it is annoying. I have tried in the past to organize glitch logging events to trace the source of the problem. The process is simple. You watch the recording playback in real time and write down the glitch when it happens and if it is audio, video or both. Report your results here with the type of hardware used and your general location. Then when everyone posts we see if a pattern develops like only the 8300HD glitches and Tivo doesn't or what ever we see. We need multiple participants in both Melbourne and Orlando to record the same show on both the 8300HD and the 8300HDC. It would be best if we were also able to record the same show both off air as a control and on a Tivo S3 cable card to give us further data.


Let's start by agreeing on a show. How about a FOX show? They seem to have the most reported glitches.


----------



## rich21

I can do OTA (but can't record). Nothing on FOX except football that I watch.


----------



## Barry928

Feel free to suggest a show on the big four networks that glitches frequently. Recording is not a requirement to log glitching since live viewing works just as well for this survey. 3250 viewers (and other HD stb's) are welcome to participate.


----------



## bobby1228

raymac...

picture quality on the low channels on the 8300 was great. From what I understand it's able to pick up the channels in digital. The CableCard equiped TiVo is picking them up as analog and the quality is less than acceptable. I don't understand why the cards won't receive the channels as digital.


----------



## dsinger

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/South...CableCard.html 


Seems TWC is saying open cable cards are coming to South Carolina this Quarter or 1st quarter '08. Implies all channels could be digital on Tivo's. Hopefully BHN will adopt from TWC.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12209426
> 
> 
> I get the same 1 or 2 short glitches per show like everyone else and it is annoying. I have tried in the past to organize glitch logging events to trace the source of the problem. The process is simple. You watch the recording playback in real time and write down the glitch when it happens and if it is audio, video or both. Report your results here with the type of hardware used and your general location. Then when everyone posts we see if a pattern develops like only the 8300HD glitches and Tivo doesn't or what ever we see. We need multiple participants in both Melbourne and Orlando to record the same show on both the 8300HD and the 8300HDC. It would be best if we were also able to record the same show both off air as a control and on a Tivo S3 cable card to give us further data.
> 
> 
> Let's start by agreeing on a show. How about a FOX show? They seem to have the most reported glitches.



I'm all for this, I can say, without a doubt, ANY show I record on Fox this will happen too. I can't remember the last time I've watched a recorded show on fox that it DIDN'T happen to. Me and my wife watch most of the main prime time drama shows on fox, prision break, hells kitchen etc. I'm in the port orange area with a 8300HDC, it was not this bad if it happened at all with the regular 8300 as we immediately noticed the problem when we got the HDC box.


----------



## Impala1ss

Just in case there is any interest:

*News for November 14, 2007:*

DIREC*TV* launched 23 more HD Channels today:

*Full Time National Channels:*
 299: Nickelodeon (NIK1HD) 
 325: Spike HD 
 327: Country Music Television (CMTHD) 
 331: MTV HD 
 335: VH1 HD
*Games Only Regional Sports Networks:*
 620-1: Comcast Sports Net New England HD 
 630-1: FSN South HD 
 631-1: SportsSouth HD 
 632-1: Sun Sports HD 
 634-1: FSN Florida HD 
 637-1: FSN Ohio HD 
 638-1: FSN Cincinnati HD 
 641-1: FSN North HD 
 644-1: Altitude HD 
 645-1: FSN Rocky Mountain HD 
 649-1: FSN Arizona HD 
 651-1: FSN Northwest HD 
 654-1: FSN Bay Area HD

...plus five more HD pay-per-view channels!



I just wish I liked Sports.


----------



## Gator1




bobby1228 said:


> Has there ever been a definitive answer as to whether Cablecards in a TiVo will pick up the lower numbered channels as digital? I just installed a TiVo HD with two S-cards and the low channels are horrible. I know they're coming in analog since TiVo asks me to select a 'recording quality' if I go to record one. It won't do this for digital channels.
> 
> 
> Tivo's will not pick up the lower numbered channels as digital. You are stuck with the lower quality on these channels. If BHN goes to switched video, I am not sure if this will solve the problem or make it worse. I believe SV requires two way communication and the cable cards currently are one way. Unless Tivo does some sort of update to the unit you may have a problem with the Tivos when SV begins.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12209426
> 
> 
> I get the same 1 or 2 short glitches per show like everyone else and it is annoying. I have tried in the past to organize glitch logging events to trace the source of the problem. The process is simple. You watch the recording playback in real time and write down the glitch when it happens and if it is audio, video or both. Report your results here with the type of hardware used and your general location. Then when everyone posts we see if a pattern develops like only the 8300HD glitches and Tivo doesn't or what ever we see. We need multiple participants in both Melbourne and Orlando to record the same show on both the 8300HD and the 8300HDC. It would be best if we were also able to record the same show both off air as a control and on a Tivo S3 cable card to give us further data.
> 
> 
> Let's start by agreeing on a show. How about a FOX show? They seem to have the most reported glitches.



Barry: Thanks for the response. Like you, 1 or 2 problems per program appears to be "normal" for BHN. It's not normal based upon my experience with Cox and others. In any case, BHN came to investigate my video and audio dropouts ~ every 5 minutes (see above). Tech claimed they had just rebalanced my node within the last 3 hours due to other complaints. Tested my signal and couldn't find any problems. We'll see. Still have my original 8300 HD and the ~ 300 GB of recorded programs I would loss if it has to be replaced. Tech said they only had HDC's available and he wouldn't want one either.


I asked about cable cards since I am considering a TIVO. He said BHN would like to get rid of them entirely because they are a PITA to install and get working properly. He also said they had been trying to get M cards without much luck.


Regarding picking a channel to look for glitches, he said that problems would show up first on Channel 135 (Disney) since it was the highest frequency. Not one I watch- no Bugs Bunny and Road Runner. I will be happy to participate in any test. Just pick a channel and time and I will record it and report results.


----------



## dsinger

We saw! Looks like the node rebalance hasn't fixed my problems. Still getting very frequent video and audio breakup. The tech mentioned that FDC BER (under RF network in 8300 HD service menu) was a number to watch. Said anything less (more?) than a minus 5 was bad. Current numbers for WESH & Discovery HD is ~ 6.400 x 10-7. After he left at around 3 PM the numbers were more like 1.100 x 10-5.


Before I call them again can someone comment on whether the -7 is in fact an indication of the problem. THANKS


----------



## Barry928




Gator1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby1228* /forum/post/12206236
> 
> 
> Has there ever been a definitive answer as to whether Cablecards in a TiVo will pick up the lower numbered channels as digital? I just installed a TiVo HD with two S-cards and the low channels are horrible. I know they're coming in analog since TiVo asks me to select a 'recording quality' if I go to record one. It won't do this for digital channels.
> 
> 
> Tivo's will not pick up the lower numbered channels as digital. You are stuck with the lower quality on these channels. If BHN goes to switched video, I am not sure if this will solve the problem or make it worse. I believe SDV requires two way communication and the cable cards currently are one way. Unless Tivo does some sort of update to the unit you may have a problem with the Tivos when SV begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is correct. SDV requires two way communication because the QAM's are assigned dynamically. TIVO is supposed to be working on a USB based plug in module to enable this feature.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/12217765
> 
> 
> We saw! Looks like the node rebalance hasn't fixed my problems. Still getting very frequent video and audio breakup. The tech mentioned that FDC BER (under RF network in 8300 HD service menu) was a number to watch. Said anything less (more?) than a minus 5 was bad. Current numbers for WESH & Discovery HD is ~ 6.400 x 10-7. After he left at around 3 PM the numbers were more like 1.100 x 10-5.
> 
> 
> Before I call them again can someone comment on whether the -7 is in fact an indication of the problem. THANKS



Here is a link to the original post defining good levels for both SNR and BER.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7278208


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12221931
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the original post defining good levels for both SNR and BER.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7278208



Barry: Thanks. FDC-BER is roughly 4.080x10-7 this AM with SNRs 35-37. However, V & A dropout frequency appears to have declined significantly. I am going to wait and see awhile longer before deciding whether to call them again. Thanks


P.S. Any experience calabrating plazmas using a Lumagen Radiance ?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/12222458
> 
> 
> Barry: Thanks. FDC-BER is roughly 4.080x10-7 this AM with SNRs 35-37. However, V & A dropout frequency appears to have declined significantly. I am going to wait and see awhile longer before deciding whether to call them again. Thanks
> 
> 
> P.S. Any experience calabrating plazmas using a Lumagen Radiance ?



Try measuring channels at different frequencies to see a range of readings.


I have been beta testing the Lumagen Radiance since almost day one. Send me an email or PM to set up a ISF calibration.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12222513
> 
> 
> Try measuring channels at different frequencies to see a range of readings.
> 
> 
> I have been beta testing the Lumagen Radiance since almost day one. Send me an email or PM to set up a ISF calibration.



Barry: Thanks again. FDC-BER is now up to minus 9. Tried both Discovery HD and Disney. The number stays the same which is consistant with what I saw yesterday afternoon comparing different channels. Called BHN and they will be out tomarrow PM. Made my comments about no HDC again and was told the FCC "forced" them to come out with the box before it was ready. Something to do with requiring a bi-directional cable card??


I am sending you an email re Radiance etc.


----------



## Tim James

My mother finally got a DVR and digital cable. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## g8rfn

For the last couple weeks, my local CBS HD has "disappeared" from my bedroom TV that uses a QAM tuner. I have re-scanned about 2 or 3 times per week, and it still doesn't come back? It used to be 6-1? Anyone else having this problem? Everything else is still there (PBS, Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.)


----------



## bgall

yeah that has happenend to me. you can find it at 76-2 when it doesnt get mapped to 6-1


----------



## J.T.

The fight between BHN and FSFL goes back to the days when BHN CFL was Cablevision of Central Florida. This is jihad. There is something personal going on with a BHN exec somewhere. FSFL made a brilliant acquisition in getting the Magic games, so BHN can no longer ignore them. Now we get to see just how much pride this mope has to swallow. My guess is this may go longer than the season. I've given BHN the same dozen missed games I gave to Dish when they had their snit with Sunsports. Looks like I'll probably be switching back to satellite...


Forgot the basis:


[edit] Bright House Networks Conflict


The channel is not available to most cable subscribers in the Orlando area due to the regions' largest cable operator, Bright House Networks, refusing to air the channel. The conflict began when the cable outlet was called Cablevision (not affiliated with the modern Cablevision), and continued through acquisition by Time Warner Cable and, later, Bright House. This issue did not change when Sun Sports, which is carried by Bright House Networks, was acquired by FSN. It is expected that some resolution towards carriage of FSN Florida on Bright House Networks will have to occur due to the Orlando Magic moving 35 games from Channel 65 to FSN Florida.


As of October 31, 2007 a deal has not been reached and FSN Florida is not available on Bright House Networks in Orlando. Although Bright House Orlando does not carry FSN Florida, the Bright House outlets in Tampa Bay[1] and Wellington, Palm Beach County[2] do carry FSN Florida in their Standard Cable packages.


It was also not available to Comcast cable subscribers in the Sarasota area until it was added in 2006.


-------------------------


Wikipedia was the source.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/12256516
> 
> 
> The fight between BHN and FSFL goes back to the days when BHN CFL was Cablevision of Central Florida. This is jihad. There is something personal going on with a BHN exec somewhere. FSFL made a brilliant acquisition in getting the Magic games, so BHN can no longer ignore them. Now we get to see just how much pride this mope has to swallow. My guess is this may go longer than the season. I've given BHN the same dozen missed games I gave to Dish when they had their snit with Sunsports. Looks like I'll probably be switching back to satellite...



I would be curious to know just how many customers this has caused them to loose over the years. First their refusal to carry FSFL was their preventing Marlins and Panther fans from seeing their team, now it is depriving Magic fans from seeing their games. This will cost them even customers, but I guess they don't care.


----------



## rolltide1017

You know, I've moved on from blaming BHN, they are just trying to do what they feel is best for there business. I put all the blame on the Magic organization for signing a deal with a station not carried in there home town to begin with. The Magic and FSN thought they would team up and bully BHN into adding the station and BHN is not giving in. How can any Magic fans respect this organization when it constantly craps on the local fans. I've had it with the Magic owners, they are constantly reminding everyone how little they care about the Orlando fans.


----------



## allowiches

I never thought of it that way, Rolltide. You give a very strong argument.


I have always supported BHN not giving in to channels "demanding" where they are put on the system. We should start hearing the NFL shouts of unfair soon since the first Thursday night game is Thanksgiving.


----------



## ddeloach

Rolltide is right on target.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12258924
> 
> 
> You know, I've moved on from blaming BHN, they are just trying to do what they feel is best for there business. I put all the blame on the Magic organization for signing a deal with a station not carried in there home town to begin with. The Magic and FSN thought they would team up and bully BHN into adding the station and BHN is not giving in. How can any Magic fans respect this organization when it constantly craps on the local fans. I've had it with the Magic owners, they are constantly reminding everyone how little they care about the Orlando fans.



You also have to realize that FSFL and Sun Sports are both owned by Fox Sports Networks. So they are basically the same company, just with two different names.


----------



## bingo182

Wow! I leave the board for a few days and everyone seems to be getting off BHN's back.


Personally, I also think the blame is three ways; the Magic for knowingly going to a network that most of their fan base wasn't getting, FSN for demanding to be shown in a format that the FCC wants to go away in about 14 months, and BHN who really should have been focused on their core business instead of phone crap.


Everyone is losing here. (except DTV!)


----------



## twartacus

Personally, I am shocked that the NBA has not stepped in. How can a team not be on in the majority of the homes in the area? This is BHN-Orlando, and only Orlando. FSN is carried in Tampa because of Rays baseball. FSN is in South Florida because of Marlins baseball. Since we have no local baseball team, that never made much press. Seems like everyone has FSN except for BHN in Orlando.


Funny thing... channels 1-99 are all taken up... so nowhere to put FSN in basic cable until any of those spaces open up, which will happen in January from what I read.


DTV has FSN's in HD now... so come baseball season, I will make the switch if BHN does not get this fixed.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12210448
> 
> 
> Feel free to suggest a show on the big four networks that glitches frequently. Recording is not a requirement to log glitching since live viewing works just as well for this survey. 3250 viewers (and other HD stb's) are welcome to participate.



Bionic Woman...Wed at 9PM on NBC (1020) has had audio/video glitches every time i have watched it..live or DVRd'


----------



## rich21

I will endeavor to watch it OTA so we can compare problems to cable.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Well it hasn't got as nasty as the NFL Network has in some markets. Being a Buckeye I listen to a radio station from Columbus, OH over the internet. The last week or two I've heard commercials mocking the predominant cable company Time-Warner for not carrying the NFL Network. The commercial is a guy calling his cable company asking for the NFL Network and the Customer Service Agents who sounds like an old lady tells him that they don't carry it. She goes on to say if they owned it they could sell it to him for an additional cost, but they don't. He says "...pay extra for it my buddy has satellite and it's included in the base package." She comes back with "...well I guess you'll just have to switch to one of our competitors like satellite or one of the telephone companies." At the end of the commercial it implores listeners to contact their elected officials. It says the ad was paid for by football24.7-ohio on behalf of the NFL Network and references a website http://football247ohio.com .


----------



## samsterdog

The biggest thing that's irritating me about the whole Magic fiasco is BHN's incessant ads about how wonderful they are for providing 43 Magic games. I'm dizzy from BHN's spinning of the issue.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12269236
> 
> 
> I will endeavor to watch it OTA so we can compare problems to cable.



I'll record it on the 8300HD and watch it for glitches when I get back to Orlando this weekend.


Edit: I just checked and Bionic Women is not on this week. Let's plan on the following Wed.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12273739
> 
> 
> I'll record it on the 8300HD and watch it for glitches when I get back to Orlando this weekend.
> 
> 
> Edit: I just checked and Bionic Women is not on this week. Let's plan on the following Wed.




So are we going to record Bionic Women next Wednesday and compare? I can record it on my 8300HD and 8300HDC and report.........


----------



## Barry928

Yes, if we can confirm the show is on next Wednesday. I will try to contact WESH engineering to let them know we are testing in case the glitch happens upstream of them at NBC.


----------



## rich21

It's on next Wed. Don't know if it is a repeat or not.


----------



## allowiches

Interesting article on cable vs. sports networks.

http://money.cnn.com/2007/11/19/comm...ion=2007112006


----------



## bingo182

Also interesting -

http://consumerist.com/consumer/cabl...nfl-325577.php


----------



## danimal88

Anyone experiencing no picture on ESPN2HD? During UCONN vs. WVU at 5:00 pm. Grey screen of death. analog is fine. Usually put SD in if HD is not available. Any info? Thanks.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danimal88* /forum/post/12303007
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing no picture on ESPN2HD? During UCONN vs. WVU at 5:00 pm. Grey screen of death. analog is fine. Usually put SD in if HD is not available. Any info? Thanks.



Yeah, I believe it's because ESPN2HD chose to show the GA vs GA TECH game in this region. And since that game is being shown on one of the local stations (ABC maybe?) it is being blacked out on ESPN2HD. Too bad they didn't choose to show the UCONN vs VWU game instead.


----------



## CFLKnight

Anyone catch the small notice from BHN on page 13A of the FL Today yesterday? Looks like they're dropping AOL Music On Demand and Great American Country On Demand effective Dec. 14. Not a big deal but the big news is that *ESPNHD and ESPN2HD* will be *free* to HD customers effective Dec. 20!


I wonder if BHN will offer any additional subscription HD channels in the HD Pack to offset this. I was going to add the HD pack specifically to get these channels but don't know if it is worth it now to get HDNET, etc.


----------



## rich21

With HDNet suing D* about the placement of this network, I wonder if BHN will need to move them off the HD Pack also.


----------



## bgall

no because that's the pack hdnet and bhn agreed to


d* and hdnet agreed to a pack and d* has decided on their own to change that


----------



## Barry928

 http://www.twice.com/article/CA6504997.html?nid=2402 


Alviso, Calif. - Digital Video Recorder supplier TiVo said it will introduce next year an external adapter that will enable TiVo digital video recorders that use CableCARDs to access switched digital cable channels without a set top box.


I wonder how much Tivo will charge for this device?


----------



## Stiletto

The way I read it, the adapter is going to be available from the cable provider, not TiVo. Which means it will be another $4 a month per TiVo! It's funny, the legislation that is supposed to allow us to own our cable hardware is making it so we have to lease more stuff!!!


"Cable operators will make the new adapters available for TiVo customers

in the second quarter of 2008. Cable operators and TiVo will work

cooperatively to alert TiVo customers about availability of the new

adapter."

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/st...4711019&EDATE= 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12316478
> 
> http://www.twice.com/article/CA6504997.html?nid=2402
> 
> 
> Alviso, Calif. - Digital Video Recorder supplier TiVo said it will introduce next year an external adapter that will enable TiVo digital video recorders that use CableCARDs to access switched digital cable channels without a set top box.
> 
> 
> I wonder how much Tivo will charge for this device?


----------



## Barry928

I contacted WESH this morning to alert them we are monitoring the Bionic Women feed this Wednesday at 9pm. Please take a minute to enter the recording in your 8300. The more participants we have the better the test sample. Who is going to participate?


----------



## rich21

I'll be doing OTA. This show has had lip sync problems in the past, we should probably note that as well.


----------



## dsinger

I have set the 8300 HD to record it.


----------



## DKubicki

Maybe we are next!

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/11/26...-at-least-one/


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12317108
> 
> 
> I contacted WESH this morning to alert them we are monitoring the Bionic Women feed this Wednesday at 9pm. Please take a minute to enter the recording in your 8300. The more participants we have the better the test sample. Who is going to participate?



I'll set both of my 8300's, just to see if its a geographic or per-unit type of problem.


----------



## MisterJ

I have my 8300HD and 8300HDC set to record it Wednesday. Will report results.


----------



## Dave Eason

Tonight we were recording (with our new 8300HDC) Big Bang Theory and Dancing With The Stars. We were watching Dancing W.T.S about 20 minutes delayed. The wife "flipped out" when we discovered the recording stopped about 8:20. Of course I told wife it was a DVR problem but that doesn't seem likely.


I wonder if I may have somehow stopped the recording when we started to view the delayed show. To start at the begining I usually hit list and then play. Has anyone seen this? Is there a better way to jump to the start of a show?


One other question: If I use the guide and go forward to select a show for recording I only seem to be able to scroll. I'm looking for a way (like Tivo) to jump right to the day I am interested in. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Stiletto

There is a button on the remote to do + or - a day. Since you can only jump ahead 7 days, it works well. When I had an 8300HDC it stopped recording on me when I turned it on then turned it off again. The 8300HDC has very immature software that is full of bugs. If you can, I would try and hunt down an 8300HD. Much more reliable in my experience. If I could not have traded in my 8300HDC for an 8300HD, I would be using a TiVo right now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Eason* /forum/post/12323161
> 
> 
> Tonight we were recording (with our new 8300HDC) Big Bang Theory and Dancing With The Stars. We were watching Dancing W.T.S about 20 minutes delayed. The wife "flipped out" when we discovered the recording stopped about 8:20. Of course I told wife it was a DVR problem but that doesn't seem likely.
> 
> 
> I wonder if I may have somehow stopped the recording when we started to view the delayed show. To start at the begining I usually hit list and then play. Has anyone seen this? Is there a better way to jump to the start of a show?
> 
> 
> One other question: If I use the guide and go forward to select a show for recording I only seem to be able to scroll. I'm looking for a way (like Tivo) to jump right to the day I am interested in. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Hakemon

Any news of closed captioning on the Nickelodeon channel? analog has it, but CC on the SA3250HD does not, and my TV doesn't use it's own decoder via component in.


----------



## bubbalou32

I noticed I'm receiving ESPN & ESPN2 in HD but I didn't opt for the high definition pack. Is this a promo or did they take it out of the HD pack tier?


I'm in S/W Orange Co.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/12323990
> 
> 
> I noticed I'm receiving ESPN & ESPN2 in HD but I didn't opt for the high definition pack. Is this a promo or did they take it out of the HD pack tier?
> 
> I'm in S/W Orange Co.



The answer was posted in this thread 48 hours prior to your question. Please read back one page.


----------



## Stiletto

I noticed ESPNHD was available last night also when I switched on the Dolphins game. The answer one page back stated it wouldn't be until December 20th. Not that I am complaining that it apparently is happening 1 month early.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12325657
> 
> 
> The answer was posted in this thread 48 hours prior to your question. Please read back one page.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DKubicki* /forum/post/12320348
> 
> 
> Maybe we are next!
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/11/26...-at-least-one/



Just because Tampa has an HD channel doesn't mean we will get it anytime soon. I believe they have had MHD for some time now, yet we haven't seen it yet.


----------



## JH2003

*From Barry:

I contacted WESH this morning to alert them we are monitoring the Bionic Women feed this Wednesday at 9pm. Please take a minute to enter the recording in your 8300. The more participants we have the better the test sample. Who is going to participate?*


I will record this show on a 8300HD, in Titusville, watch it a day or so later and record the times any audio drop outs occur. I will record the times of any other glitches as best I can.


I do get 3-4 audio drop outs these days accross many channels - 1090 and 1135 last night. This did not occur as often earlier in the year. We usually only watch recorded shows, usually in the afternoon as we are often busy in the evenigs.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey, did anyone else just have an Emergency Alert Message pop up, with URL's to an AIF sound file, and a TXT file? It stayed there for 4 minutes before playing the AIF sound file, but the message on-screen was just URL's.


----------



## CFLKnight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/12326031
> 
> 
> I noticed ESPNHD was available last night also when I switched on the Dolphins game. Not that I am complaining that it apparently is happening 1 month early.



Unfortunately, it was a teaser. I was excited to watch MNF on ESPNHD last night but tried to watch Sportscenter this evening only to get the dreaded subscription only message. I guess we'll just have to be patient.


----------



## MisterJ

ESPNHD and ESPN2HD was available free November 20-26 as part of a free preview week. Its now back in the HD Tier. December 20 the 2 will become free.


----------



## rich21

I saw 1 audio/video brief glitch at 9:15 during Bionic Woman tonight(OTA)


----------



## RafaelSmith

Any hopes of BHN getting Sci-Fi HD?


Really sucked having to watch the Battlestar Galactica Razor movie in SD from the crappy Sci-Fi SD feed.


When next season starts in March its gonna really suck.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/12351007
> 
> 
> Any hopes of BHN getting Sci-Fi HD?
> 
> 
> Really sucked having to watch the Battlestar Galactica Razor movie in SD from the crappy Sci-Fi SD feed.
> 
> 
> When next season starts in March its gonna really suck.



I couldn't agree more. Great episode but lousy picture. Wasn't Universal showing HD versions of Battlestar Galactica? Or do they only show the previous season.


----------



## rich21

UHD hasn't shown the last season of BSG as yet either. Its really hard to watch SciFi SD.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12351199
> 
> 
> UHD hasn't shown the last season of BSG as yet either. Its really hard to watch SciFi SD.



UHD did show season 3 (last season) of BSG it was just 4 months behind SciFi (when SciFi was airing the season finale, UHD was only at the mid season break). I remember because I stopped watching the show on SciFi and waited for the UHD airings to catch up to the point I stopped on SciFi, which took about 3-4 months. I'm just guessing but, i don't think UHD will be showing BSG anymore since SciFi has launched its own HD channel.


----------



## JH2003

Viewed the Bionic Woman recorded on 8300HD DVR and noted the following audio drop outs:


27 minutes 15 seconds into recording

33 minutes 38 seconds into recording


The drop outs were about 1 second loff, partial second on and then a partial second off, then normal audio.


The audio dropped completely from the receiver, as the signal indicator went out and back on.


I watch few NBC shows. Audio drop outs on ABC and FOX are usually a few seconds, not the very short ones recorded above.


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/12351007
> 
> 
> Any hopes of BHN getting Sci-Fi HD?
> 
> 
> Really sucked having to watch the Battlestar Galactica Razor movie in SD from the crappy Sci-Fi SD feed.
> 
> 
> When next season starts in March its gonna really suck.



Well guys it did look great in HD via Directv. Since BHN will not give us the Magic; the NFL Network and many others, I doubt you will see Sci-Fi any time soon.


Former BHN customer.


----------



## MisterJ

Recorded Bionic Woman last night. Watched it from the DVR, not live. Both my 8300HD and 8300HDC had digital break up (pixels) for about 2 seconds at 12, 16, and 34 minutes into the show. After the 2 second break up, both audio and video were fine and in sync.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12351199
> 
> 
> UHD hasn't shown the last season of BSG as yet either. Its really hard to watch SciFi SD.




I understand Razor was originally going to be released on HD-DVD....but now its only regular DVD...Dec 4th... Gonna grab it anyways...it will look way better than the broadcast did.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/12353090
> 
> 
> Recorded Bionic Woman last night. Watched it from the DVR, not live. Both my 8300HD and 8300HDC had digital break up (pixels) for about 2 seconds at 12, 16, and 34 minutes into the show. After the 2 second break up, both audio and video were fine and in sync.




I DVRd Bionic Women...have not had a chance to watch it yet...hopefully will get a chance tonight.


I will note any sync issues and dropouts I notice...So far every episode of BW has had some issue or dropout for me...both DVR and OTA.


----------



## samsterdog

I had the following issues from my DVR recording:

15 minutes: Pixelations for about 2 seconds

48 minutes: Brief audio dropout


On an NBC (or WESH) note: Why is their audio so much lower than other channels?


----------



## CFLKnight

WESH HD had a sound problem during the 5:30 broadcast; seemed like we were only getting the .1 of the 5.1 sound. Regular WESH was fine though I prefer Martha in HD


----------



## rich21

I was hoping for the HD-DVD release of Razor, too. Looks like it won't be available until Season 4 is released.


----------



## Barry928

I played back the BW episode tonight and only had a single glitch at :16 minutes. We know from Rich21's OTA report that everyone will have the :16 glitch caused by WESH or NBC but all the others were caused by BHN. I went back and double checked the times others noted at :12, :34, and :48 but I did not have a glitch at those times on my SA8300HD. I find it interesting that BHN has glitches occurring randomly at different times and locations. My location is 32751 Maitland.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/12358642
> 
> 
> On an NBC (or WESH) note: Why is their audio so much lower than other channels?



Maybe they're compensating for their CW 5.1 programming being about 10 times louder than other channels.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

A little off-topic:


I'd like to get a faster upload speed with BHN and RoadRunner. It seems that I can move up to the premium package and increase my download from 7MB/s to 10MB/s. But the BHN website doesn't say anything about upload speed. I'm currently around 0.5MB/s on uploads. Does anyone know if I will get faster upload speeds with the premium package?


Thanks.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12367559
> 
> 
> I'm currently around 0.5MB/s on uploads. Does anyone know if I will get faster upload speeds with the premium package?.



Yes, you'll get 1 Mb/s upload.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/12368361
> 
> 
> Yes, you'll get 1 Mb/s upload.



Thanks.


BTW, in my previous comment I said I was getting 0.5MB/s. Obviously that should have been 0.5Mb/s. B=Bytes, b=bits. Duh. So premium would double the upload. Hmm. Tempting.


Also, did you just observe the 1Mb/s upload, or is that a committment from BHN?


----------



## zimm7778

Hello,


This is my first post. I don't know if I am posting it in the right place. I have Directv, is anyone else having issues with the HD locals on Directv not working?


----------



## MisterJ

i'm Orlando, 32825





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12365521
> 
> 
> I played back the BW episode tonight and only had a single glitch at :16 minutes. We know from Rich21's OTA report that everyone will have the :16 glitch caused by WESH or NBC but all the others were caused by BHN. I went back and double checked the times others noted at :12, :34, and :48 but I did not have a glitch at those times on my SA8300HD. I find it interesting that BHN has glitches occurring randomly at different times and locations. My location is 32751 Maitland.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12368559
> 
> 
> Also, did you just observe the 1Mb/s upload, or is that a committment from BHN?



Both. It's sold as a 10/1 connection and I get that upload speed no problem.


----------



## JH2003

From what I have read above it looks the drop out problems are system wide in BHN. Adding to the above data, we experience 1 to 4 four dropouts per hour and they occur on all the channels we generally watch (In HD): ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, History, ESPN, ESPN2. I was beginning to believe that the problem was with our 8300HD, but was reluctant to take it to BHN for a replacement as I see very few 'good' and mostly 'bad' comments about the 8300HDC. Now I believe the problem is not our 8300HD.


----------



## mattfl

A co-worker has been experiencing the same problems with audio skips on recorded HD shows as I have and finally called up brighthouse. They are coming out this weekend to take a look, he also requested they bring him the older 8300HD as a replacement so we'll see what they say.


----------



## dsinger

Better late than never re Bionic Woman last Wednesday. I had audio and video dropouts at ~ 5:25 into recording (~4:25 of program), 10:27, 15:29, 16:20 (NBC?), and 20:30. Stopped watching at that point but saved program as evidence for my THIRD repair call for this problem. BHN should be here (node 84, Clermont/Minneola-34715) tomorrow 1-4.


The dropouts at ~ 5 minute intervals are not new for me. First saw it about 3-4 weeks ago. After a couple of days of this called BHN. Guy came out, looked a diagnostics screen, said they had just finished "rebalancing the node" and that should fix the problem. Things better for a day or so then frequent dropouts but not on a regular schedule. Tech had said to watch FDC BER and QAM BER under RF Network. FDC BER worse than 10x-5 was indication of problem. FDC BERs were in the -7 to -9 range. QAM BER at 0 and SNR 35-37 (normal for me). Called BHN again. Tech came out Friday before Thanksgiving week started. He must have bet someone he could be in and out within 5 minutes. He was, after replacing the splitter for internet and Tv using MY step ladder. My BS Meter pegged out at 100%. Next day the dropouts were back on their 5 minute schedule.


Gone almost all of Thanksgiving week. BHN ok Monday last week. Tuesday on 5 minute schedule again with slight twist; audio only dropout a few seconds before the 5 minute dropout of both. Wednesday captured with BW recording. Thursday and Friday ok. 5 minute schedule back with a vengence (including audio prelude) on Saturday including during ALL of the Big 12 Championship game. Sunday was a repeat of Saturday but only on HD channels not SD. Today is ok so far.


I hope this isn't a 8300HD problem and with limited knowledge, I don't think it is. I think they have a faulty component in the system that ends up serving my house. I have roughly 320 GB of recorded programs that will be useless if my box is replaced.


Thanks to whoever suggested we record BW. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## rich21

You should avoid letting service people use your ladder. I know someone who was sued because they jumped off the ladder and got hurt. Since it was the homeowners ladder .....


----------



## Gator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zimm7778* /forum/post/12368678
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> This is my first post. I don't know if I am posting it in the right place. I have Directv, is anyone else having issues with the HD locals on Directv not working?




Well this is probably not the right forum as this is BHN as in cable but I also have Directv and locals were out for a while but came back on before I could make a service call.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12387760
> 
> 
> You should avoid letting service people use you ladder. I know someone who was sued because they jumped off the ladder can got hurt. Since it was the homeowners .....



Thanks. I will remember that the next time. Hopefully never a next time with that guy. Told BHN this AM when I called not to send that guy again. Maybe his hast had something to do with the fire ant nest he claimed thay ran into when replacing someones service drop!


----------



## Stiletto

I am surprised you didn't post this one Barry, a TiVo "Series 4" based on OCAP:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/11/29...functionality/


----------



## Barry928

I saw that on Friday and sent it to my boss but got busy and forgot to post it here. Thanks for posting the link to what appears to be the ultimate work around for Navigator.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

As reported in the Orlando Sentinel:


December 4, 2007


Bright House Networks is ramping up the number of high-definition TV channels it offers subscribers, the company announced on Monday. During the next 18 months Bright House plans to add up to 50 HD channels, which include both linear channels, such as HD versions of cable networks, and Video-on-Demand offerings. Sara Brady, a Bright House spokeswoman, said the company isn't ready to announce which channels will be added yet. Customers will start to see the new offerings on Feb. 1, when up to six HD channels are scheduled to be added. Bright House currently offers 25 HD channels.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/12392333
> 
> 
> As reported in the Orlando Sentinel:
> 
> 
> December 4, 2007
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks is ramping up the number of high-definition TV channels it offers subscribers, the company announced on Monday. During the next 18 months Bright House plans to add up to 50 HD channels, which include both linear channels, such as HD versions of cable networks, and Video-on-Demand offerings. Sara Brady, a Bright House spokeswoman, said the company isn't ready to announce which channels will be added yet. Customers will start to see the new offerings on Feb. 1, when up to six HD channels are scheduled to be added. Bright House currently offers 25 HD channels.



That's certainly excellent news. Here's a similar report from TV Predictions: ( http://www.tvpredictions.com/bright120407.htm ).

_...The cable operator said it can now expand HD because of its "hybrid fiber-coaxil network architecture" ..._


Hmm. Those are some hifalutin words. Aren't they just saying they have optical to the neighborhood, and then copper to the house? I thought all the cable companies essentially did their cabling this way. Or does this mean something new and interesting?


----------



## Barry928

Yes. They are describing SDV with fiber to the node and switched channels (ON/OFF) to the coax.


----------



## Edward315

It's about time BHN made a statement about their HD plans. It's way too late for me though because I made the move to DirecTV in September and I'm not looking back. I wonder how many customers they lost before realizing that they needed to make this statement? Even though their HD expansion plans may take up to 18 months, this will help appease many of the current HD customers from moving to another service.


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, this announcement may keep me with BHN through next year but, I will not get my hopes up until I see the channels light up.


What are the chances that FSN HD will be one fo the channels.


I also hope that SciFi HD will get added before the start of season 3 of Battlestar Galactica in March.


----------



## David_T

8300HD box. I have been using the box with component and regular audio for a while with no/little issues.


I have attached the box to a TV using HDMI. When I go from non-HD channels, such as channel 32 to a HD channel, such as 1329, I get audio dropouts. Last night I was even getting video dropouts. If I change the channels back and forth enough it seems to fix it's self.


I go back to component and regular audio and the audio is fine. The 8300 is set to HDMI for audio. Possible bad box or known issue?


I searched this thread, so, hopefully this hasn't been answered a 1,000 times... If it has, I apologize.


Also, can someone share the code or channel that shows the signal strength. The tech told me how, I wrote it down... but, I didn't make a note to remind myself where I would hide the note with the code.... Thanks!


----------



## rich21

Considering how long it took them to add ESPN2 & the History channel, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_T* /forum/post/12393749
> 
> 
> 8300HD box. ...
> 
> I have attached the box to a TV using HDMI. When I go from non-HD channels, such as channel 32 to a HD channel, such as 1329, I get audio dropouts. Last night I was even getting video dropouts. If I change the channels back and forth enough it seems to fix it's self.
> 
> 
> I go back to component and regular audio and the audio is fine. The 8300 is set to HDMI for audio. Possible bad box or known issue?



I see these audio problems sometimes. Its like every 10 seconds the sound drops. I find turning the 8300HS off and on once fixes it. Not a reboot, just put into standby and then on.


I don't know if this is a common problem but some people have it.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_T* /forum/post/12393749
> 
> 
> 8300HD box. I have been using the box with component and regular audio for a while with no/little issues.
> 
> 
> I have attached the box to a TV using HDMI. When I go from non-HD channels, such as channel 32 to a HD channel, such as 1329, I get audio dropouts. Last night I was even getting video dropouts. If I change the channels back and forth enough it seems to fix it's self.
> 
> 
> I go back to component and regular audio and the audio is fine. The 8300 is set to HDMI for audio. Possible bad box or known issue?
> 
> 
> I searched this thread, so, hopefully this hasn't been answered a 1,000 times... If it has, I apologize.
> 
> 
> Also, can someone share the code or channel that shows the signal strength. The tech told me how, I wrote it down... but, I didn't make a note to remind myself where I would hide the note with the code.... Thanks!



Re signal strength: On the front of the box itself press "select" and "exit" at the same time. Keep them depressed until you see "diag" on the box LCD rather than a channel number. Release bottons. Enter 711 as a channel # and the diagnostics pages will show up on screen. Top page shows the SNR for both tuners. RF network also shows it. To get back to your last channel push last on remote. The diagnostic pages will remain on but unseen. Entering 711 again will bring then back. Diag stays available using 711 until you turn the box off.


----------



## CFLKnight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12393742
> 
> 
> Well, this announcement may keep me with BHN through next year but, I will not get my hopes up until I see the channels light up.




I read the announcement this morning but agree that it will be a wait and see deal. You would think that it would be easy to figure out, most popular SD channels = HD channels to acquire. Finishing off the Discovery bundle should be the first priority, but Battlestar Galactica will look great in HD.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/12399083
> 
> 
> I see these audio problems sometimes. Its like every 10 seconds the sound drops. I find turning the 8300HS off and on once fixes it. Not a reboot, just put into standby and then on.
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a common problem but some people have it.



This sounds like the "HDMI resync" problem. (I'm not sure if there's an official name, but that's what I call it.) I see it about 25% of the time when I switch from SD (480i) to HD (720p and 1080i). The audio will glitch every few seconds until I switch back to SD and then to HD again. It used to also occasionally cause white snow, but that problem seems to have gone away in a code update earlier this year. The reason I call it "HDMI resync" is that supposedly it doesn't happen with component.


So it sounds like you've run into a known problem with no work around (except perhaps using component). I also don't know if it happens with all TVs, but I know it certainly happens with my Sony XBR2 LCOS.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_T* /forum/post/12393749
> 
> 
> 8300HD box. I have been using the box with component and regular audio for a while with no/little issues.
> 
> 
> I have attached the box to a TV using HDMI. When I go from non-HD channels, such as channel 32 to a HD channel, such as 1329, I get audio dropouts. Last night I was even getting video dropouts. If I change the channels back and forth enough it seems to fix it's self.
> 
> 
> I go back to component and regular audio and the audio is fine. The 8300 is set to HDMI for audio. Possible bad box or known issue?
> 
> 
> I searched this thread, so, hopefully this hasn't been answered a 1,000 times... If it has, I apologize.
> 
> 
> Also, can someone share the code or channel that shows the signal strength. The tech told me how, I wrote it down... but, I didn't make a note to remind myself where I would hide the note with the code.... Thanks!



I find that if you limit the output of your 8300HD to 720P and 1080i you don't have these problems. The possible downside to this solutions is that the 8300HD is doing the upconversion on SD channels instead of your TV.


----------



## Dave Eason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/12399181
> 
> 
> Re signal strength: On the front of the box itself press "select" and "exit" at the same time. Keep them depressed until you see "diag" on the box LCD rather than a channel number. Release bottons. Enter 711 as a channel # and the diagnostics pages will show up on screen. Top page shows the SNR for both tuners. RF network also shows it. To get back to your last channel push last on remote. The diagnostic pages will remain on but unseen. Entering 711 again will bring then back. Diag stays available using 711 until you turn the box off.




Any chance this works with the 8300HDC ?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12399324
> 
> 
> This sounds like the "HDMI resync" problem. (I'm not sure if there's an official name, but that's what I call it.) I see it about 25% of the time when I switch from SD (480i) to HD (720p and 1080i). The audio will glitch every few seconds until I switch back to SD and then to HD again. It used to also occasionally cause white snow, but that problem seems to have gone away in a code update earlier this year. The reason I call it "HDMI resync" is that supposedly it doesn't happen with component.
> 
> 
> So it sounds like you've run into a known problem with no work around (except perhaps using component). I also don't know if it happens with all TVs, but I know it certainly happens with my Sony XBR2 LCOS.



Yes, it only happens on the sets using HDMI (Sharp Aquos). I also have an older Aquos running component on a 3250HD box with no such problem.


----------



## David_T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/12399181
> 
> 
> Re signal strength: On the front of the box itself press "select" and "exit" at the same time. Keep them depressed until you see "diag" on the box LCD rather than a channel number...




Thanks for all the quick replies. I guess the good news is it's a known issue.. the bad news is... it's a know issue...



Channel 711 - is there a reference as to what is good and/or bad. My SNR is ~33.


Thanks again!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/7278208
> 
> 
> Steve has provided the technical standards for the BHN system.
> 
> 
> BER should be less than 1.0E-6, values greater could lead to instability.
> 
> 
> SNR should be greater than 29, values less than could lead to instability. Typical values are 31 to 35. Getting below 30 indicates low signal level.
> 
> 
> Low SNR will lead to higher BER. However a normal SNR with high BER will indicate good levels, but other impairments such as cable ingress or reflections caused by numerous factors such as impedance mismatch or damage exist.



.


----------



## bgall

what's with wesh?


my name is earl went sd and now is still sd for 30 rock


----------



## bgall

thank you


lol


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CFLKnight* /forum/post/12399236
> 
> 
> I read the announcement this morning but agree that it will be a wait and see deal. You would think that it would be easy to figure out, most popular SD channels = HD channels to acquire. Finishing off the Discovery bundle should be the first priority, but Battlestar Galactica will look great in HD.



I was watching Cramer the other day, and he mentioned Discovery Holdings and Discovery Communications in regards to DVD Sales, which led to the fact that Discovery Communications is 2/3 owned by Discovery holdings, and the other 1/3 by Advance/Newhouse Media -- the same parent company for BHN, so you would *think* that this would provide a fast track for the Discovery bundle to be added, until Cramer mentioned that the 2 companies are in Negotiations for discovery to buy out the other 1/3, which as we've seen in the past with BHN, could lead to a longer delay.


----------



## CFLKnight

Good info. I'm sure the bundle will come, just hope it isn't at the tail end of the 18 month expansion.


----------



## rolltide1017

I just hope BHN doesn't had 10 HD channels and then 40 HD On Demand channels to fill out the "50" channels. I can't stand on demand channels and I hate that they count them as real channels. I fear that something like this is going to happen, like the last 10 of the 50 channels will be On Demand instead of some other real HD channels. I'll jump off a bridge if SciFi HD is not added in favor of some stupid On Demand channels.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12441461
> 
> 
> I just hope BHN doesn't had 10 HD channels and then 40 HD On Demand channels to fill out the "50" channels. I can't stand on demand channels and I hate that they count them as real channels. I fear that something like this is going to happen, like the last 10 of the 50 channels will be On Demand instead of some other real HD channels. I'll jump off a bridge if SciFi HD is not added in favor of some stupid On Demand channels.



Just curious, but why don't you like On Demand channels? Is it because all the shows aren't available, and the ones that are aren't available as soon as the original show airs? If so, I agree with you 100%.


But if On Demand were implemented correctly, and everything was available always, then it would be like a perfect DVR. I would never have to record another show - I just pick what I want to watch and when I want to watch it. This would be perfect for channels like Discovery, Food Network or HGTV where live viewing isn't critical. I don't know if anyone has implemented this version of On Demand, but that's what IPTV is supposed to look like "someday".


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, I have a DVR so On Demand feels pointless and, I fear that On Demand will lead to PPV for everything. I would much rather have 50 full HD channels then some On Demand channels that don't seem to get updated that often, like the current HD On Demand channel. I guess if it gets implement better I would be more open to it but On Demand just feels like half a channel but at full price I you now what I mean.


Mainly though, there are more then 50 full HD channels out there right now not available on BHN. I would rather see them add those first before any On Demand channels, let's get a good many HD channels up before we start worrying about On Demand. I didn't mean to just say On Demand, I also meant to include any of those sports subscription packs. I know D* counted the Sunday Ticket channels as part of the 100 they added, I just don't think that's right. Wouldn't it suck if some On Demand channels and sport subscription channels (which aren't even used year round) were added in favor of something like SciFi, Nat'l Geo or any other HD channel your looking forward too? That's all I'm saying, light up the real channels first, then worry about On Demand. Anyway, that's enough about this, I'm just speculating about what I fear may happen.


----------



## PerfectCr

Is anyone else with RoadRunner experiencing slow downloads over Xbox Live? This has been happening for the past month. There are no issues connecting, but once connected a 4GB game file (Xbox Originals) takes 24 HOURS to download.


I've already confirmed it's not the services. I've previously downloaded movies (2GB and up) in just under 3 hours on RR premium (10mb) connection.


The only thing I could find was this thread on the DSL Reports forums about Brighthouse and slow Xbox Live downloads.


Can anyone share recent experiences? Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

I had severe slowdowns late last week measured by testing here.
http://speedtest.net/index.php 

Choose the yellow Orlando server.


I finally resolved the issue with repeated resets of my modem and router.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I've recently had slow download speeds. I'm not sure it's related, but the cable LED on my cable router is normally on solid, and today I noticed that it's blinking. (The router is still working.) Any idea what a blinking LED means? Resetting the box typically makes it go solid again. BTW, I have an SA WebStar router.


----------



## PerfectCr

Thanks guys but this is specifically through Xbox Live. I get 9900kbps (10mb) speeds on the normal internet, there is no issue with my connection or router.


Xbox Live is a proprietary network and there must be something in the way that Brighthouse (or Road Runner) handles this particular traffic lately. See the thread I linked above.


This is not a general internet issue. I can download a 4GB file on my computer in under 2H 45M.


----------



## rich21

Tried the speedtest.net test to the orlando server and the results are erratic and slow. If I choose Altanta I consistently get 7500kps. The Miami server I get around 5600kps.


OpenDNS is the way to go for a DNS server. RR DNS has too many reported problems.


----------



## jabristor

It might have something to do with this:


[TWC] TW Officially Announces Packet Shaping for All RR Users


From Time Warner's Help Desk


TIME WARNER ANNOUNCES INTRODUCTION OF PACKET SHAPING TECHNOLOGY NATIONWIDE


June 6, 2007 -- Time Warner today implemented a network management tool to improve the operation of the network for all subscribers. As a result, a small minority of users may experience slower speeds during peak hours when using certain applications that consume lots of bandwidth. You can address this situation by reducing your use of bandwidth-intensive applications during peak hours. "Peak hours" are generally in the evenings.


"Packet shaping" technology has been implemented for newsgroup applications, regardless of the provider, and all peer-to-peer networks and certain other high bandwidth applications not necessarily limited to audio, video, and voice over IP telephony. Road Runner reserves the right to implement network management tools for other applications in the future.


Customers are reminded of the terms of our Acceptable Use Policy at » help.rr.com/aup :


* The Road Runner service may not be used to engage in any conduct that

interferes with Road Runner's ability to provide service to others,

including the use of excessive bandwidth.


* The Road Runner service may not be used to breach or attempt to breach

the security, the computer, the software or the data of any person or

entity, including Road Runner, to circumvent the user authentication

features or security of any host, network or account, to use or

distribute tools designed to compromise security, or to interfere with

another's use of the Road Runner service through the posting or

transmitting of a virus or other harmful item or to deliberately

overload or flood that entity's system.


Customers are further advised that efforts designed to circumvent our network management

tools may be in violation of our Acceptable Use Policy and may result in account suspension

without warning.


----------



## Hakemon

Great. So they give us good internet speeds, but then essentially take away the ability to actually use it.


No wonder my Vonage has been flakey, they capped the damn thing (to me, that's a move to try and make me switch to BHN's version). I'll just try Skype then, perhaps that won't have the problems, due to compression options, and perhaps I'll get my VoIP quality back.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/12450380
> 
> 
> It might have something to do with this:
> 
> 
> [TWC] TW Officially Announces Packet Shaping for All RR Users
> 
> 
> From Time Warner's Help Desk
> 
> 
> TIME WARNER ANNOUNCES INTRODUCTION OF PACKET SHAPING TECHNOLOGY NATIONWIDE
> 
> 
> June 6, 2007 -- Time Warner today implemented a network management tool to improve the operation of the network for all subscribers. As a result, a small minority of users may experience slower speeds during peak hours when using certain applications that consume lots of bandwidth. You can address this situation by reducing your use of bandwidth-intensive applications during peak hours. "Peak hours" are generally in the evenings.
> 
> 
> "Packet shaping" technology has been implemented for newsgroup applications, regardless of the provider, and all peer-to-peer networks and certain other high bandwidth applications not necessarily limited to audio, video, and voice over IP telephony. Road Runner reserves the right to implement network management tools for other applications in the future.
> 
> 
> Customers are reminded of the terms of our Acceptable Use Policy at » help.rr.com/aup :
> 
> 
> * The Road Runner service may not be used to engage in any conduct that
> 
> interferes with Road Runner's ability to provide service to others,
> 
> including the use of excessive bandwidth.
> 
> 
> * The Road Runner service may not be used to breach or attempt to breach
> 
> the security, the computer, the software or the data of any person or
> 
> entity, including Road Runner, to circumvent the user authentication
> 
> features or security of any host, network or account, to use or
> 
> distribute tools designed to compromise security, or to interfere with
> 
> another's use of the Road Runner service through the posting or
> 
> transmitting of a virus or other harmful item or to deliberately
> 
> overload or flood that entity's system.
> 
> 
> Customers are further advised that efforts designed to circumvent our network management
> 
> tools may be in violation of our Acceptable Use Policy and may result in account suspension
> 
> without warning.



This was back from June though, it's taken them this long to finally put it in place?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/12449706
> 
> 
> Thanks guys but this is specifically through Xbox Live. I get 9900kbps (10mb) speeds on the normal internet, there is no issue with my connection or router.
> 
> 
> Xbox Live is a proprietary network and there must be something in the way that Brighthouse (or Road Runner) handles this particular traffic lately. See the thread I linked above.
> 
> 
> This is not a general internet issue. I can download a 4GB file on my computer in under 2H 45M.



I experience the same problems with downloads from Xbox Live but, I don't use RR, I use Earthlink through BHN. I downloaded a 5 GB movie from XBL the other day and it took just over 12 hours to download. I downloaded a 2 GB TV show today and it took almost 8 hours to complete. This is a complete joke and if BHN is capping our speeds for certain then what are we paying for. Who cares if google can load in .03 seconds, we need these fast speeds for these other uses (like downloading large files and online gaming). My internet speeds are fine, I check them all the time but I have noticed that XBL is running slower lately, especially when downloading something. Is there anyone we can complain about this too.


Microsoft should look into it because digital distribution will never really catch on if it is going to take 12 hours to download a movie (you can drive to blockbuster and back many times with in that time). I'm sure MS wouldn't like IPs putting a cap on there business plan.


In relation to what jabristor posted, why give us the speeds if you don't want us to use them. Sounds like they are just assuming that if you use a lot of bandwidth you must be doing something illegal. One of the main reasons I have high speed internet is for Xbox Live, if they are going to continue to cap its use then I may have to look else where for internet service. I don't like paying for something I can't fully use. Why dose it seem like lately when BHN takes a step forward they take 3 steps back?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Wouldn't it be more likely that the Xbox Live servers are slow than BHN is purposely capping speeds only to Xbox Live servers?


----------



## rolltide1017

Not if what jabristor posted is true, they have started capping heavy bandwidth consuming application which XBL would fall under (especially when downloading movies). If it was the XBL servers there would be a lot of complaining over at Xbox.com and other gaming sites but this hasn't happen which means one can assume other people's XBL speeds are fine.


My problem is that IPs like to assume that if you are downloading big files, you must be doing so illegally. I don't like being treated like a criminal, I pay good money for XBL, I don't need BHN coming along and preventing me from being able to fully use it.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12452238
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be more likely that the Xbox Live servers are slow than BHN is purposely capping speeds only to Xbox Live servers?



No because as I stated others in other parts of the country are not having download issues with XBL. Brighthouse is.


----------



## dpchris40

This question has most likely been ask before, but does anyone use the QAM tuner to watch HD DTV thru BHN? in the Orlando/Melbourne market? What HD Set do you use?


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpchris40* /forum/post/12453332
> 
> 
> This question has most likely been ask before, but does anyone use the QAM tuner to watch HD DTV thru BHN? in the Orlando/Melbourne market? What HD Set do you use?



I can with my Samsung 46" HDTV. I feed the raw cable in to the cable input and can get HD and SD thru the QAM tuner. I normally watch through my 8300HD or TIVO HD, however.


----------



## dpchris40

I bought the Vizio 32 inch with the QAM clear tuner, it detects 22 digital channels, but it displays only the blue screenwhile connected to BHN digital cable. Has anyone had problems with the Vizio QAM Tuners???


----------



## Barry928

I saw a Samsung HD set top box today from BHN. It had a Mcard inside and was brand new. It looks like BHN might be making a switch away from SA for non DVR HD boxes.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12454602
> 
> 
> I saw a Samsung HD set top box today from BHN. It had a Mcard inside and was brand new. It looks like BHN might be making a switch away from SA for non DVR HD boxes.



I hope those boxes have better reliability.


I'm still using the SA3250HD, which oddly has survived, but won't tune to a few channels without locking up and self-rebooting.


----------



## JH2003

After reading the above comments, I tested my connection at 8:30 AM:

Orlando = 616 kb/s

Atlanta = 6884 kb/s


----------



## Adios

I have Earthlink via BH. A week or two ago I ran a continuous trace program because of inconsistent downloads and wildly fluctuating pings. The trace program showed that my connection went through 4 separate road runner IP addresses/servers before it was out in the internet (I hope I am explaining this correctly). The 4th IP address in RR system had the majority of the fluctuations. It would run fine for a couple of minutes at most and then would spike amazingly high pings at times. It would settle back down to normal after a bit but, would repeat the process again and again.


I am not technically proficient enough to know if that server also is throttling back our bandwidth but, I have had this inconsistent bandwidth and pings for 2 to 3 months now. I notice this craziness when I am online for gaming and using VOIP at the same time. It doesn't seem to affect my VOIP quality much but the games become laggy. One of my games always downloads updated files and the download rates have crashed to next to nothing at times.


I have reset my modem several time and still have the issue.


Does Comcast do this throttling back to their customers?


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/12457884
> 
> 
> I have Earthlink via BH. A week or two ago I ran a continuous trace program because of inconsistent downloads and wildly fluctuating pings. The trace program showed that my connection went through 4 separate road runner IP addresses/servers before it was out in the internet (I hope I am explaining this correctly). The 4th IP address in RR system had the majority of the fluctuations. It would run fine for a couple of minutes at most and then would spike amazingly high pings at times. It would settle back down to normal after a bit but, would repeat the process again and again.
> 
> 
> I am not technically proficient enough to know if that server also is throttling back our bandwidth but, I have had this inconsistent bandwidth and pings for 2 to 3 months now. I notice this craziness when I am online for gaming and using VOIP at the same time. It doesn't seem to affect my VOIP quality much but the games become laggy. One of my games always downloads updated files and the download rates have crashed to next to nothing at times.
> 
> 
> I have reset my modem several time and still have the issue.
> 
> 
> Does Comcast do this throttling back to their customers?



Comcast is much worse than brighthouse when it comes to throttling their users. They have openly admitted they shape bandwidth resulting in slower speeds.


----------



## rolltide1017

So basically, we pay for high speeds but are not aloud to use those speeds unless we are doing real simple applications. Doesn't seem right, does it?


----------



## Hakemon

I know that while I get good speeds on the speed test, my actual downloads on the internet never exceed 200Kbps, and usually did 700Kbps. This also includes my operating system updates, it's painful.


Btw, Youtube seems slow here too, while on other non BHN connections it's fast. Youtube constantly stops, plays, stops, plays.


----------



## PerfectCr

Does anyone know when FIOS is coming to the Orlando area, specifically Clermont?














Because once that happens it's good bye Road runner.


----------



## Hakemon

My grandmother just got FIOS, and after hearing how she has to use it, I don't want it.


She has to sign in everytime she opens the web browser, and she can't use her own router.


That won't work for me, I have a whole domain and everything, FIOS wouldn't work with that.


----------



## rich21

doesn't look like

http://www.fiberexperts.com/florida-fios.html


----------



## PerfectCr

Yeah well my Xbox Live problem continues. It took me 10 minutes to download a 60MB movie trailer. The same file on my computer takes about 1 min 30 sec or less.


There must be something going on here because others are not experiencing this kind of slow Xbox Live network performance.


----------



## Barry928

I grabbed a quick snap shot of the Internet pricing from Verizon Fios Tampa, BHN Tampa, and BHN Orlando to compare pricing and plans. Notice how Verizon drops the rates for longer term contracts and BHN Tampa makes you buy the phone service to have access to the 15mbps speed service.

 

High Speed Internet Pricing.pdf 20.3984375k . file


----------



## rich21

Also interesting that AT&T DSL is $25 for 3 Mbps while BHN is $30 for 768Kbps.


----------



## bubbalou32

I've noticed online game maps and even email downloads have slowed to a crawl (actually more like a "stuttering" download). Basic browser page loading seems slow, too. OpenDNS seems to help page loading - openDNS.com.


I can't understand why they want to piss us off with internet throttling when we're already fed up with the limited HDTV channel selection compared to DTV & Dish.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12464969
> 
> 
> Also interesting that AT&T DSL is $25 for 3 Mbps while BHN is $30 for 768Kbps.



Where are you seeing this price? When I go to att.com, the 3 Mbps price is 37.95 plus you have to sign up for phone service which adds at least another 13.58 per month. At&t DSL tops out at 6 Mbps too, while BHN goes up to 10.


I looked into At&t but it just wasn't worth the price compared to BHN. My wife and I only use our cell phones so, having to sign up for local phone services was the deal breaker.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/12465362
> 
> 
> I can't understand why they want to piss us off with internet throttling when we're already fed up with the limited HDTV channel selection compared to DTV & Dish.



Wait until BHN forces the Navigator download on everyone and we all get the new triple play package.


1. Limited HD channels

2. Rate shaped internet speed

3. Bug filled set top software


This will mark a new low in BHN service when the MDN download hits.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12467173
> 
> 
> Wait until BHN forces the Navigator download on everyone and we all get the new triple play package.
> 
> 
> 1. Limited HD channels
> 
> 2. Rate shaped internet speed
> 
> 3. Bug filled set top software
> 
> 
> This will mark a new low in BHN service when the MDN download hits.



A new low? It might be time to look at DirectTV again, of course, you get no free HD-DVR


----------



## ClubSteeler

DIRECTV Starship To Promote NFL Network Games Via World's Largest Aerial Digital Screen To Consumers Who Have Been Shut Out by Their Local Cable Company


EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 12, 2007--Providing millions of Americans with superior digital television service isn't the only way that DIRECTV is using the sky to bring unparalleled programming to consumers. Over the next two weeks, its newly launched blimp - the DIRECTV Starship - will fly over Tampa, St. Petersburg and Orlando, Fla., showing NFL Network game telecasts and promoting DIRECTV's superior high-definition service to cable customers, who do not receive NFL Network due to a shut out by their local cable provider, Bright House Networks...


----------



## Impala1ss

Would my RR problem be the same as yours? When going to sites that have videos ( similar to Youtube videos) the video used to play straight through. Now they load slowly, playing only about 5 seconds at a time, and then load some more, play, load, until the end.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/12469025
> 
> 
> Would my RR problem be the same as yours? When going to sites that have videos ( similar to Youtube videos) the video used to play straight through. Now they load slowly, playing only about 5 seconds at a time, and then load some more, play, load, until the end.



sounds like my problem alright.


----------



## rich21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12465512
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing this price? When I go to att.com, the 3 Mbps price is 37.95 plus you have to sign up for phone service which adds at least another 13.58 per month. At&t DSL tops out at 6 Mbps too, while BHN goes up to 10.
> 
> 
> I looked into At&t but it just wasn't worth the price compared to BHN. My wife and I only use our cell phones so, having to sign up for local phone services was the deal breaker.



I did a search for U-verse and found an AT&T site with price of 24.95. Didn't save the link though. No U-verse in this area either


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12469408
> 
> 
> sounds like my problem alright.



Having the same problem in the Melbourne area. Has any one called to complain yet? This is beyond packet shaping, they have really bumbled this one. If it is not fixed soon I will switch to DSL. I am paying way to much a month to have bursty data, internet videos have become unwatchable.


Any one have a good contact for sending an e-mail too? I don't really want to talk to a CSR that is usually very unproductive.


----------



## rich21

Now that I think about it , I tried to download a WMV file from dl.tv last week and got a meager 20Kbps, at least 10x slower that what it was a few weeks ago. Even tried on different days and time of day.


Unfortunately BHN is the only internet option here.


----------



## Hakemon

I can't complain because my father owns the connection, and he's always too busy.


Guess I'm screwed unless one of you guys can get the word out.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12470885
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it , I tried to download a WMV file from dl.tv last week and got a meager 20Kbps, at least 10x slower that what it was a few weeks ago. Even tried on different days and time of day.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately BHN is the only internet option here.



I have also noticed a recent slow down.


The lack of HDTV channels is one thing...but crappy download speeds for internet porn...they have gone too far











Oh yeah, BHN is my only choice as well.


----------



## Hakemon

Perhaps if MisterJ is still around, he can enlighten us with an answer to this ongoing and obvious problem.


----------



## PerfectCr

Well just today my Xbox Live downloads have speed up to expected levels. Whew!


----------



## Maya68

I am also having internet slowdowns. I am in zip 32825. I also use openDNS.

If I run a tracert to cfl.rr.com, I get the following. The number of hops seems excessive but I am not an expert. I also get a timeout on the second hop every time.


You can run "tracert cfl.rr.com" from a command prompt if you would like to compare.


Tracing route to cfl.rr.com [208.69.32.170]

over a maximum of 30 hops:


1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.1

2 * * * Request timed out.

3 9 ms 12 ms 11 ms 113.230.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com [24.95.230.113]

4 11 ms 11 ms 20 ms gig0-0-0.orldflaabv-rtr1.cfl.rr.com [24.95.228.1

]

5 12 ms 11 ms 12 ms 210.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com [24.95.228.210]

6 22 ms 21 ms 28 ms ge-1-2-0.cr0.atl20.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.84]

7 21 ms 23 ms 20 ms ae-0-0.cr1.atl20.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.35]

8 39 ms 37 ms 37 ms ae-4-0.cr0.dca10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.33]

9 36 ms 46 ms 39 ms ae-2-0.pr0.dca10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.169]

10 37 ms 38 ms 37 ms te2-3.ccr02.iad01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.10.

209]

11 35 ms 37 ms 37 ms te1-1.mpd01.iad01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.24.

101]

12 37 ms 43 ms 36 ms opendns.demarc.cogentco.com [38.104.56.50]

13 36 ms 37 ms 37 ms 208.69.32.170


Trace complete.


----------



## MisterJ

Oh I'm still here! Several times a day! Ha Ha. But I am too having slow speeds and not sure of the problem. I asked a couple guys in the RR dept and they said they have had MANY complaints but no known system issues. Seems as though mine is a little better this evening compared to the last few.


Another note, is anyone using the new Samsung HD set-top box?


Also, if you want more info on the current promo of upgrading to HDDVR free for 2 months, message me.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12473739
> 
> 
> Perhaps if MisterJ is still around, he can enlighten us with an answer to this ongoing and obvious problem.


----------



## rich21

Had several occurrences during the day of slow downs as well. Just about every site timed out.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/12474571
> 
> 
> Oh I'm still here! Several times a day! Ha Ha. But I am too having slow speeds and not sure of the problem. I asked a couple guys in the RR dept and they said they have had MANY complaints but no known system issues. Seems as though mine is a little better this evening compared to the last few.
> 
> 
> Another note, is anyone using the new Samsung HD set-top box?
> 
> 
> Also, if you want more info on the current promo of upgrading to HDDVR free for 2 months, message me.



Ok, atleast BHN knows.










Would the Samsung box be worth the upgrade for me? Remembering I use Component video, and need the following:


480i or 720p

and/or

480p or 1080i


I set different modes depending on my mood it seems. Some days I want the cable box to do the deinterlacing to 480p, other times i'll set it to 480i and have my TV do it. While sometimes I want 1080i, and others I want 720p.


And it must be in those pairs, because my TV shuts down (requiring unplugging it), if I go from 1080i to 720p, or to 1080i, but has no problem going from 1080i to 480p.


Hope that made sense.


----------



## mattfl

This is getting ridiculous with this new HDC boxes. My co-worker finally got fed up with all the problems he was having with his and requested one of the older boxes. He finally got one but then, of course, the old one died on a reboot so a tech came out yesterday. The tech did everything he could not to give my co-worker one of the HDC boxes but the old box was dead dead dead. My co-worker explained the problems he was having and the tech said that yes, he knows about the problem, everyone knows about the problems, and he's refusing to even give up his old box. Why can't brighthouse fix these problems with these new OCAP boxes? They are [email protected]#@#$! Everyone I know has the same issues, audio glitches on recorded HD shows, 10+ minute reboots of the boxes, the guide is so much slower than the old boxes and the software just plain sucks on them. If my neighbor didn't have so many complaints about DISH I'd probably switch. I've heard about the Samsung boxes, I've heard they aren't new and they aren't really given out but they are better than the OCAP ones.


----------



## Impala1ss

RR was better yesterday. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## mattfl

LOL! It pays to know people in high places in brighthouse







Just got a call from a tech who is sending out a priority tech TODAY(at 6:30 even!) to my house to give me one of the older HD DVR boxes to replace the crap ass OCAP box!


----------



## JH2003

BHN is removing ESPNHD and ESPN2HD from the HD Pack and they are now free in the digital channel offering as of 20 December. Merry Christmas from BHN. Why would anyone continue to pay $6 per month for 5 less than desirable HD channels? Are future HD channels to be "free" or are they being added to the HD pack? Why not just eliminate the HD pack?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/12492663
> 
> 
> BHN is removing ESPNHD and ESPN2HD from the HD Pack and they are now free in the digital channel offering as of 20 December. Merry Christmas from BHN. Why would anyone continue to pay $6 per month for 5 less than desirable HD channels? Are future HD channels to be "free" or are they being added to the HD pack? Why not just eliminate the HD pack?



Looks like they are doing the same thing as DirecTV has done. That $6.00 pack are channels that are available in HD only, and don't have an SD channel. All the others like ESPNHD and ESPN2HD have both HD & SD versions.


----------



## GoBig

Roadrunner issues seems better now.


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, I personally think that HDNet and HDNet Movies is well worth the $6.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/12494524
> 
> 
> Roadrunner issues seems better now.



Not me. If I am uploading something, my download speeds become VERRRRRRRRY slow.


This isn't fair, upload should never touch the download speeds, especially when upload speed is only 400Kbps, that shouldn't dent the 7Mbps download, and yet it does? Not cool.


----------



## WGW

Ditto. I'm also in 32825 using Earthlink for ISP. During last week I noticed download speeds have decreased from a previously measured average of ~5-6Mbs to


----------



## JH2003

At 11:15 AM from Titusville to the Orlando Cone I got 6884/480 kbps. Back to near what I once had.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm right now download a file at 12Kbps, where my friend who has FIOS, got it FARRRRRRR faster than that.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12469415
> 
> 
> No U-verse in this area either



Unfortunately, but with recent fiber construction in my neighborhood by them, it can't be too far off like a couple of years.


----------



## Barry928

 http://www.att.com/gen/press-room?pi...rticleid=24912 


Significant progress in AT&T U-verse deployment with total AT&T U-verse video subscribers expected to exceed 1 million by the end of 2008. Beginning its commitment to bring the benefits of AT&T U-verse services to the Southeast, AT&T today began a controlled launch of U-verse services in the Atlanta area......


......AT&T also announced a major expansion of its AT&T-U-verse services to include the company's Southeast region, with deployment now expected to reach approximately 30 million living units across 22 states by the end of 2010.


----------



## rich21

nice but DSL isn't even available here. Not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## LouK

There has been a lot of discussion about the slow response people have been having. Even some saying "I am no professional, but...", well, I was (I am retired now). So let me clarify a few points, which will apply no matter what way you connect to the Internet (I have been on since 1989, BTW). First of all is your local node. You are connected via a node to a WAN (wide area network). That node may have a few or many members. Geography and practicality dictate how many are connected to a node. (BTW, my node has only 10 houses, not all connected, and I have not had any degradation of throughput.) How many are using the node at any one time and what they are doing on it will greatly affect your throughput. After you leave the ISP, you are at the mercy of what is happening on the web. There are a number of intermediate servers and two major backbones that need to be traversed. Finlay, you connect to the URLs sever. That throughput is affected by how hard it is being hammered at any one time. Just because your friend got a good response, if you are not synced it proves nothing. Remember, you are not paying for You Tube's website, and it does get overwhelmed at times. I have seen it many time, but I have gone to another site that is much less used and not had any buffering problems. I have tried to simply this message, but I can go into detail of someone wants (best offline as it is way off topic and not very interesting to most.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/12512272
> 
> 
> (BTW, my node has only 10 houses, not all connected,




Thanks for the info Lou. By the way, how would I determine how many people are on my node and how many of those are connected?


I agree that connecting to a site that is being hammered will affect your download speeds. But, if BH is throttling back your available download speeds when it suits them, then one is always left to wonder who the culprit is. Other than testing one 's connections to another site you are not left with much except to shake your fist in the general direction of BH.










My other issue was with wildly fluctuating pings. Last night was the the best pings that I have had in months.


----------



## rolltide1017

Trust me Lou, I understand all that but, a 5 GB file should not take over 12 hours to download over a 7 Mbps connection (especially when I started it a 1 am, which is a non peak time). That speed is equivalent to less then 1 Mbps, whats the point of paying for 7 then? This same file would download in less then half that time 6 months ago. Something else is going on to cause these massive slow downs, more then just normal internet traffic. I'm convinced that BHN is doing the same bandwidth capping that TWC announce a few months ago.


----------



## rich21

There is a known problem with Juniper routers and a patch is out or forth coming. The problem was introduced in a previous patch. The problem can cause dropped packets & etc. I don't know if this affects BHN or not.


We are probably gonna have to call BHN and keep complaining about the download/upload problems. Just doesn't seem right that we pay for 8Mbps and get much less. If complain enough they might get motived to fix the problem.


----------



## Hakemon

Well, he's getting at the fact that your 7Mbps connection is shared with your neighbors.


HOWEVER.....if it was sharing that was bottlenecking, EVERYTHING would be slow, not some things. We can still do a speed test and get a fairly good result, yet download a file at 12Kbps, that's something else.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/12512911
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Lou. By the way, how would I determine how many people are on my node and how many of those are connected?
> 
> 
> My other issue was with wildly fluctuating pings. Last night was the the best pings that I have had in months.



Your best bet is to ask a repair crew, but you might be able to guess by looking. If you know where the node terminates (usually the same place as the video), then you could count the houses or apartments, it will be less than that as not everyone is connected.


The widely fluctuating pings could be anything from bad connections to poor wiring in house or out. Routers could be malfunctioning (I have caught a few of them on BHN's net, don't try to tell them about that though).


----------



## Hakemon

My whole network is 100% operational.


Router reports only bad packets on BHN's side. I even replaced the NIC on the router to test that theory, and all NICs on WAN side have issues. Outbound packets are intact, but incoming sometimes are bad and have to be resent. (not of normal value either, way too many bad packets)


from router:
Code:


Code:


RX packets:70413880 errors:1468 dropped:0 overruns:28 frame:1468
TX packets:11823519 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

(and FYI: I'm not the average consumer.. i run my own server, domain, network, everything.. and am a certified PC and network/security tech..)


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12512965
> 
> 
> Trust me Lou, I understand all that but, a 5 GB file should not take over 12 hours to download over a 7 Mbps connection (especially when I started it a 1 am, which is a non peak time). That speed is equivalent to less then 1 Mbps, whats the point of paying for 7 then? This same file would download in less then half that time 6 months ago. Something else is going on to cause these massive slow downs, more then just normal internet traffic. I'm convinced that BHN is doing the same bandwidth capping that TWC announce a few months ago.




Well, again, there can be a number of factors. You do reboot your machine often don't you? You use a good firewall and anti-virus program and you update then with the latest updates (the MS firewall is a joke). Finding the cause of slow input is not easy and is often many factors involved. The throttling program cannot know how much is in the packets, so it will start fast then slow down. Also I have noticed for a long time (long before the throttling issued came up) that Bit Torrent is extremely slow. This could be that the local bit torrent router has problems. I have had this problem with a number of BT clients, so I would surmise that it is the local router not BHN or me.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12515823
> 
> 
> My whole network is 100% operational.
> 
> 
> Router reports only bad packets on BHN's side. I even replaced the NIC on the router to test that theory, and all NICs on WAN side have issues. Outbound packets are intact, but incoming sometimes are bad and have to be resent. (not of normal value either, way too many bad packets)
> 
> 
> from router:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RX packets:70413880 errors:1468 dropped:0 overruns:28 frame:1468
> TX packets:11823519 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> 
> (and FYI: I'm not the average consumer.. i run my own server, domain, network, everything.. and am a certified PC and network/security tech..)




As you noticed, I pointed out that it could be an equipment issue. I had problems for a long time with the pop mail server. I could never get them to acknowledge that there was a problem, then all of a sudden it magically got better. Pester them enough and they will find the problem, but they will most likely not Tell you anything. BTW, I just pinged yahoo and I go a 0% loss. So I would expect your problem to be local to you and not system wide.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/12516000
> 
> 
> As you noticed, I pointed out that it could be an equipment issue. I had problems for a long time with the pop mail server. I could never get them to acknowledge that there was a problem, then all of a sudden it magically got better. Pester them enough and they will find the problem, but they will most likely not Tell you anything. BTW, I just pinged yahoo and I go a 0% loss. So I would expect your problem to be local to you and not system wide.



I could ping right now and get no loss. These problems happen randomly, but surely everyday.


Other people on this forum are noticing issues. The chances of it being BHN problem is high, besides, they know there is one.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12516268
> 
> 
> I could ping right now and get no loss. These problems happen randomly, but surely everyday.
> 
> 
> Other people on this forum are noticing issues. The chances of it being BHN problem is high, besides, they know there is one.



Intermittent problems are the worst. We had a similar problem and we finally traced it to an automatic fan that was too close to a phone line. There would be interference for a while and then it was fine. The EMI was causing problems. BTW, we had five T3s (a T3 is a bundle of 144 T1s). Only one of the T3s connected to the I-net the rest were for the WAN. We owned two IP domains (that's the first three numbers), but had to use "ten" numbers as we did not have enough. As I said, bug them, and maybe they'll find the problem.


----------



## rich21

Here's a link to test VOIP quality
http://www.voipreview.org/voipspeedtester.aspx 


Ran it a few times, while the upload/dowload speeds were fine, the QOS was poor which means dropped packets.


A neighbor ran the same test and got pretty much the same results, decent speed but bad QOS.


----------



## Hakemon

Actually, for QoS, you need to have a router in your house that supports it too.


I installed a QoS module on my router for this.


----------



## PerfectCr

Xbox Live video downloads are back to a C R A W L while normal internet is fine again. What is going on here.


----------



## rich21

This QoS is measurement of the amount of data loss and nothing to do with the QoS support in the router.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/12517711
> 
> 
> Xbox Live video downloads are back to a C R A W L while normal internet is fine again. What is going on here.



Over 20 min to download a 99MB trailer from Xbox Live, but I still test at close to 10mb on normal internet.


----------



## bingo182

With all due respect Lou, bandwidth shaping is a very real thing now in the industry. I'm in hotel (technology) industry where this is becoming common. The key is shared bandwidth. The premise is to prevent one person from hogging up all of the bandwidth by limiting certain types of traffic. As cable HSIA (which is is shared) usage started to increase, BHN had some serious issues with bandwidth intensive users locking out everyone else. Their short term solution was to ramp up their speeds.


Unfortunately, their successful marketing has left them over subscribed (much like the AOL debacle back in the day) with greater user requirements. It would appear that their long term fix is bandwidth shaping.


I don't know if this is really whats the issue, but I'm leaning that way based on BHN's earlier statement.


For what it's worth, I have dedicated bandwidth via DSL.


----------



## jabristor

After some probing here's what I have come up with reguarding the slow down:


1st - There is a fiber problem in the Orlando/Maitland area causing the slow downs. Apparently it's been like this for almost 2 months and they are waiting it out. (Either they don't own the lines or they are scheduled for replacement)


2nd - BHN is upgrading/preforming maintenance on the network (Probably for SDV)


TW-CENTRALFL

Road Runner will be conducting Planned Maintenance on the IP network. Subscribers in the affected area(s) may have no connection to the Internet or latency/slow connectivity during this maintenance window. Our engineers are working quickly to complete this maintenance. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/12522710
> 
> 
> After some probing here's what I have come up with reguarding the slow down:
> 
> 
> 1st - There is a fiber problem in the Orlando/Maitland area causing the slow downs. Apparently it's been like this for almost 2 months and they are waiting it out. (Either they don't own the lines or they are scheduled for replacement)



For me, my issues stared in October so that fits the time frame. But, it doesn't explain why many of us can connect quick as lightning to a given internet site but downloads can be quite slow, at times dropping to slower than a 56K modem. When I was running my continuous tracing program it indicated NO loss of packets/data. Generally, these things work themselves out but it is sure frustrating when you know you should have a rocket but it runs more like a Ford Pinto.


Funny thing, I probably do not have that many people left on my node. Most of my neighbors have been dissatisfied with BH and have switched to other companies for their video and to a lesser extent their internet.


----------



## FloridaShark

This morning I tried to get on to check the football pool standings I'm in, (BTY I won this week,







) At 5:30 AM I couldn't get anything to work at all. I switched browsers and got logged on to Yahoo but couldn't get past that page.

The bosses wife just came in and said hers went down around 8:00 AM. She called and was told that all of Central Florida was out on an off and on basis. Hope they can get it fixed fast. I noticed a big slowdown last night but didn't need to be on all that long.


----------



## rich21

Also doesn't necessarily explain why there is the same problem over here on the coast.


----------



## PerfectCr

I called BHN and they said the RR was down due to planned maintenance.


----------



## allowiches

When I called BHN this morning I was told they did maintenance last night and that brought several areas down. There is no way of knowing where or when or what. I was able to browse several sites, but many more would not come up even though I could ping them. The sites I could browse had ad spaces that would not come up (kind of nice actually). Sounds like the throttling program was installed, but it decided to stop certain html code or possibly certain tcp or udp ports when it shouldn't. Just a guess. I'm back up now able to "see" everything but it was a mess for about 4 hours this morning.


BTW, this was at work in Ormond Beach. My wife at home in Palm Coast had no problems at all.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/12519329
> 
> 
> With all due respect Lou, bandwidth shaping is a very real thing now in the industry. I'm in hotel (technology) industry where this is becoming common. The key is shared bandwidth. The premise is to prevent one person from hogging up all of the bandwidth by limiting certain types of traffic. As cable HSIA (which is is shared) usage started to increase, BHN had some serious issues with bandwidth intensive users locking out everyone else. Their short term solution was to ramp up their speeds.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, their successful marketing has left them over subscribed (much like the AOL debacle back in the day) with greater user requirements. It would appear that their long term fix is bandwidth shaping.
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is really whats the issue, but I'm leaning that way based on BHN's earlier statement.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I have dedicated bandwidth via DSL.




But you are working on a distributed network on the backside of the router. BHN, is working on the other side of the router. It cannot see the port, or how many packets are coming down. They can see the URL and could limit it that way or if the stream is of X MB or greater limit the speed (remember the packets are encrypted). It also does not explain that I get good response at You Tube and others don't.


----------



## Hakemon

They can very well see the port. If it's a website, it's port 80.


I would bet that if you could do a speed test on multiple ports, results would vary.


----------



## PerfectCr

My wife reports we are still down in Clermont.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/12524667
> 
> 
> I called BHN and they said the RR was down due to planned maintenance.



I had problems this morning in Melbourne getting WEB pages to load and this afternoon I needed to re acquire an IP address. Everything is working now. I tried the RR site to check on network status but I could not find the page wit status. Has this been moved or removed?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12525398
> 
> 
> They can very well see the port. If it's a website, it's port 80.
> 
> 
> I would bet that if you could do a speed test on multiple ports, results would vary.




As you just said every website uses port 80, that would make it useless for discerning large downloads. It would not be able to tell the difference in the downstream from avsform or youtobe. Remember your packets are encrypted and even if they were in the clear they do not carry total size of the stream except in the first packet and the nak in the last packet. As I pointed out I do not have a problem with most of the video that I download, especially with the less used sites. The ISP can see the URL assuming you are connecting directly to it. However, there are all sorts of websites that redirect to the final site. BHN (or any other ISP) can only see the first connection. Past that point they are blind. I am not saying the BHN is not throttling down the system, just that there are many factors involved and that is most likely the least plausible explanation at this time. It is most likely equipment problems some place along the line. Especially as not everyone is experiencing the problem. They could be (as several ISPs have been doing) throttling back those users that abuse the system with massive downloads. That is also a possibility. I don't know the whole story, so all of this is speculation.


----------



## Hakemon

Xbox live doesn't use port 80 though, it uses 3074. Matter of fact, port 80 is ONLY for HTTP (not HTTPS).


for example, Vonage doesn't use 80. FTP doesn't use 80. Need I go on?


Oh, and packets aren't encrypted unless it's requested (like SSL, HTTPS?) source and destination is clearly visible still, even during encryption for passwords, etc...


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12528340
> 
> 
> Xbox live doesn't use port 80 though, it uses 3074. Matter of fact, port 80 is ONLY for HTTP (not HTTPS).
> 
> 
> for example, Vonage doesn't use 80. FTP doesn't use 80. Need I go on?
> 
> 
> Oh, and packets aren't encrypted unless it's requested (like SSL, HTTPS?) source and destination is clearly visible still, even during encryption for passwords, etc...




The download packets have been encrypted since the gopher and archie days. When you initiate a download the two ends agree on a cypher scheme and then send the data. There are a number of reasons not all for security reasons, but also to insure data integrity. Actually, Randy Christenson's X-Protocol had a type of encryption to that very reason, and that goes back to 1979!


----------



## Hakemon

This is regular unsecure packets we are talking about... There's a reason SSL and HTTPS exists, because otherwise it's NOT encrypted.


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12525398
> 
> 
> They can very well see the port. If it's a website, it's port 80.
> 
> 
> I would bet that if you could do a speed test on multiple ports, results would vary.



I quit listening to anything Lou had to say after he said that a T3 is 144 T1's. Its more like a T1 is 1.544 Mbs and a T3/DS3 is ~ 45Mbs, ala 28 T1's. But if we wanted to get into a my pipe is bigger than your pipe pi$$in contest, we could do that...


Anyway, back to the original question... Traffic shapers do work on a port by port basis, and will limit *heavy* hitters; how they do it is where things get tricky, some routers can do it via QoS, others do it with appliances. For instance some spam appliances filter port 25 and will throttle known spammers to block them by not allowing the spammer to have the entire pipe/bandwidth, but rather only allow them a few simultaneous connections, and limit their bandwidth to an annoying low speed, like 1Kb/s.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/12528837
> 
> 
> I quit listening to anything Lou had to say after he said that a T3 is 144 T1's. Its more like a T1 is 1.544 Mbs and a T3/DS3 is ~ 45Mbs, ala 28 T1's. But if we wanted to get into a my pipe is bigger than your pipe pi$$in contest, we could do that...
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the original question... Traffic shapers do work on a port by port basis, and will limit *heavy* hitters; how they do it is where things get tricky, some routers can do it via QoS, others do it with appliances. For instance some spam appliances filter port 25 and will throttle known spammers to block them by not allowing the spammer to have the entire pipe/bandwidth, but rather only allow them a few simultaneous connections, and limit their bandwidth to an annoying low speed, like 1Kb/s.



Woops, didn't catch him saying that.. Yea, I'm done responding to him now.


Anyways, does a speed test with port testing exist? I'd like to see what ports are being capped.


----------



## bingo182

Thanks nicholga and Hakemon for backing me up while I wasn't looking. I avoided the pissing contest even thought I could compete!


I didn't want to get too technical and into QoS. But the ISP level shaping is mostly looking at P2P which is how they see online gaming. Youtube is not.


Again, no disrespect to Lou but technology changes almost daily. I still can't keep up and I'm in the biz....


----------



## Hakemon

Hey, what update is being pushed to my 3250HD? It's counting down in hex, and didn't let me finish watching my show. lol


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12528835
> 
> 
> This is regular unsecure packets we are talking about... There's a reason SSL and HTTPS exists, because otherwise it's NOT encrypted.




Let's stop the pissing contest. SSL and HTTPS are for your text security. We need to define what the word encryption means. In datastreams encryption is mainly used for data integrity. Packets travel from point A to point B, but rarely travel the same path. They also do not arrive at point B in the same order they left point A. Encryption is mealy a device to put the data stream back in order. It is encrypted as I have sat and watch the packets go by via a packet sniffer. Please understand there are various levels of encryption. The mildest (8 bit) is what is used for the data download packets. It consists of nothing more than a ACK, a NAK, and a check bit, plus of course a packet identifier and place number. By definition that is encryption. Once reconstructed those bits are removed and the datastream reconstructed (that's why it is called encryption). This schema was originally formulated in 1979 by Randy Christenson who also started Gandalf BBS, the first computer BBS (I was a member of PCLI BBS, the second BBS using a different software called d-BBS written by Danny Doman).


In any case, let stop focusing on a side issued. If data throttling were in use, I would have the same problems as you in my connections, and for the most part I don't. I did have some problems last night, but that was during prime time and I am sure that You Tube's server was being hammered good.


One further point. You as a private entity can intercept packets and examine them, but Telcos and ISPs cannot. That's the law, and that's what all the excitement was about with the NSA doing that without a court order. Email, for example, is not private communication (as much as we would like it to be). However, the datastream from where the email originated to where it was received is private (don't ask, that's the law and I know that does not make sense). If an ISP looked at the datastream, broke the encryption and read the packet that would be illegal. You as a business (even a hotel with guest communication) can, by law, intercept the communication and analise it. When some ISPs have done is identify those users who seem to abuse the download stream (to the detriment of the other users) and cut them down after a certain threshold has been reached (usually in GB per time period). That is legal. Does all this make sense? We really need to speak the same language when we do this.


----------



## dsinger

Is anyone still having download problems with BHN? I live in the Clermont area, have Earthlink and experienced the same type of problems others reported Yesterday. Last night I downloaded the new update for my PS3. The 1st try resulted in download speeds of ~ 60-70 KB/sec. The 2nd attempt = ~ 100 KB/sec. Took forever to get a 119MB file. A few minutes ago I tested it again and got the 60-70 KB/sec speeds again. I don't pay roughly $45 month for something only slightly better than dialup!!


----------



## Hakemon

My download speed if only fast if i download via FTP (on computer, not game console)...


Hope you get the issue resolved.


----------



## jabristor

Lou,


What you refer to is commonly known in 'The Industry' as a PROTOCOL.

There are many flavors but all have one main objective;

To get data from point A to point B has efficiently as possible without any loss of data.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12533690
> 
> 
> My download speed if only fast if i download via FTP (on computer, not game console)...
> 
> 
> Hope you get the issue resolved.



Thanks. I should have been more specific. I was downloading to a PC not the PS3 directly.


----------



## twartacus

I am not seeing RR issues at 32825...


Any rumors on what new channels we can expect to see by Feb 08? I see A LOT of channels that DTV has added that I would love to see. But, I went to Tampa's BHN site and see their list of channels... and nothing seems too exciting.


If no FSN by April... I plan to jump ship... tired of missing out on so much HD baseball... and the Magic on less than 1/2 the time is a joke.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12528340
> 
> 
> Xbox live doesn't use port 80 though, it uses 3074. Matter of fact, port 80 is ONLY for HTTP (not HTTPS).
> 
> 
> for example, Vonage doesn't use 80. FTP doesn't use 80. Need I go on?
> 
> 
> Oh, and packets aren't encrypted unless it's requested (like SSL, HTTPS?) source and destination is clearly visible still, even during encryption for passwords, etc...



Whatever Xbox Live uses, it's still slow as molasses through Bright House Networks. How can I report this to someone who will actually understand the issue?


It just took 5 minutes to download a 24MB movie file on Xbox Live, something that take literally 30 seconds on the computer. Does anyone know someone that works at BHN that can diagnose this? Are restricting Xbox Live traffic?


----------



## rich21

Call the BHN support and have them set a tech out and show him.


----------



## Hakemon

Most of the time, the techs that come to your house will blame YOUR equipment, I know, I've been there.


One even wanted to rip out our wiring in the house and install a new one, even though it obviously wasn't the problem, since the cable modem was on the first drop from outside, which is literally only 8 ft away (and besides, i brought the modem outside and connected it to my car battery, and used my laptop, and the wire coming TO the house was slow too).


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/12539091
> 
> 
> Call the BHN support and have them set a tech out and show him.



Yeah right. The techs are going to understand Xbox Live download speeds? They'll just say it's Microsoft's network is slow. Which is totally untrue since I've gotten regular speeds before (read: same as PC)


----------



## FlasHBurN

I am having these same issues with Brighthouse and slow Xbox Live download speeds (others I know are having this issue too). Good luck trying to explain this to any CSR's. I am going to give it another month before I just drop my service and get BellSouth instead.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/12543076
> 
> 
> I am having these same issues with Brighthouse and slow Xbox Live download speeds (others I know are having this issue too). Good luck trying to explain this to any CSR's. I am going to give it another month before I just drop my service and get BellSouth instead.



Good to know I'm not crazy. I wish there was a direct line to someone at BHN who actually understands tehnical issues. Level 1 people are a joke, and Level 2 is the RR "National Helpdesk" and they don't know anything either.


Horrible.


----------



## rich21

The problem is they need enough people complaining before it gets elevated to a high enough level to get worked on. The more resources at BHN we tie up with the problem the better the chances of getting it fixed.


The is a trial program a myspeed.com (myspeedpc) which will also measure packet loss at the various hops. Unfortunately it has a limited number of servers to choice from. It might help indicate where problems are if losses occur on BHN/RR servers.


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/12535184
> 
> 
> I am not seeing RR issues at 32825...



I'm still experiencing slow download speeds in 32825. My ISP is Earthlink. Files larger than 1MB have average download speed of


----------



## Hakemon

I downloaded a 20MB file at 12Kbps today. I think HTTP (port 80) is speed capped to about 450Kbps, it never seems to go faster.


----------



## WGW

Downloaded 6 files of gradually increasing size from a broadband bandwidth test site . Here are the resulting metrics at midnight:


50KB @ 3.7Mbs

100KB @ 3.7Mbs

300KB @ 3.0Mbs

500KB @ 3.9Mbs

1000KB @ 1.3Mbs

3000KB @ .6Mbs


Looks like traffic shaping to me. Throughput of transfers over a certain limit is progressively throttled


----------



## PerfectCr

Why are we paying for 7mb (or 10mb for premium) if all they are going to do is cap it? I just don't get it.


----------



## rich21

I downloaded a 184MB file this morning and it averaged 850KB/s (bytes not bits). I have found that the speedtests benchmarks vary by location. e.g. if I use Speedtest.net and connect to Orlando, I get 2.2Mbs while Atlanta gives me 7.3Mbs.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/12551445
> 
> 
> 1000KB @ 1.3Mbs
> 
> 3000KB @ .6Mbs



That is ridiculous. Why in the hell are we paying for 7MBps, mine as well save money and downgrade to there cheapest service since thats what they are giving us anyway. The large files are when you really need the speed yet, they are killing the whole reason for having the services. Once again, I could careless about loading individual websites like google in .001 seconds, I need the speed for other applications. If all I did was surf the internet I would save money and only pay for there cheapest package.


I don't want to hear anyone say this is because we share the connection because it is obviously more then that. I think companies like, MS and Sony, who want to offer digital distribution for movies as a viable option to replace DVDs need to look into this throttling practice. Throttling alone will keep digital distribution from catching own (especially if you want to download movie in HD). People are not going to wait over 12 hours to download there movie which is how long a 5GB movie took for me to download off of Xbox Live (especially if Blockbuster is only 10 minutes away).


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12554202
> 
> 
> People are not going to wait over 12 hours to download there movie which is how long a 5GB movie took for me to download off of Xbox Live (especially if Blockbuster is only 10 minutes away).



Going with the assumption that throttling is the culprit.......the fact that it took 21 hours to download a 5 GB movie..............I could get the same movie from Netflix in just about the same amount of time.


It makes for a good argument to purchase a cheaper alternative if we can not attain the AS SOLD speed.


I also think that they are throttling down online gaming. I was online last night and the game had to download some new content. My download speed was below a 56K modem for the entire download. Now if BH is the culprit then why do I pay for a service that can not reach its intended speed? If it is my online game provider causing the slow downloads then the same question is valid. In either situation there is no point in paying for premium service if one will not receive that level of service. I'll give this some more time in the hopes that there is just an equipment/line problem with BH.


By they way, did anyone else get an email from AT&T offering DSL without the requirement of home phone service? I got one yesterday. Funny thing, when I click on the more information link it just sends me to their normal web sign up link. Par for the course I guess.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12554202
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous. Why in the hell are we paying for 7MBps, mine as well save money and downgrade to there cheapest service since thats what they are giving us anyway. The large files are when you really need the speed yet, they are killing the whole reason for having the services. Once again, I could careless about loading individual websites like google in .001 seconds, I need the speed for other applications. If all I did was surf the internet I would save money and only pay for there cheapest package.
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear anyone say this is because we share the connection because it is obviously more then that. I think companies like, MS and Sony, who want to offer digital distribution for movies as a viable option to replace DVDs need to look into this throttling practice. Throttling alone will keep digital distribution from catching own (especially if you want to download movie in HD). People are not going to wait over 12 hours to download there movie which is how long a 5GB movie took for me to download off of Xbox Live (especially if Blockbuster is only 10 minutes away).



I can say that at least in the daytona/port orange area they are not doing any kind of bandwidth shaping or throttling. I regularly see speeds reaching 850k/sec on downloads of files bigger than 5 gigs as do the 3 other people in my office who live in the area downloading files that large. These are files coming in over bittorent ports and from usenet servers. I'm also sure that if brighthouse had a "high useage" monitoring system and was shaping/throttling based on that then I would be on that list as well as I regularly do 20-50 gigs of data transfer per week.


----------



## Hakemon

Has anyone contacted BHN about this, yet?


----------



## GoBig

RR Problems have return in the Melbourne area. I have called once, guess I will have to call again. Everyone on here should call.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/12554489
> 
> 
> I can say that at least in the daytona/port orange area they are not doing any kind of bandwidth shaping or throttling. I regularly see speeds reaching 850k/sec on downloads of files bigger than 5 gigs as do the 3 other people in my office who live in the area downloading files that large. These are files coming in over bittorent ports and from usenet servers. I'm also sure that if brighthouse had a "high useage" monitoring system and was shaping/throttling based on that then I would be on that list as well as I regularly do 20-50 gigs of data transfer per week.



I live in Deltona and my speeds are fine EXCEPT for Xbox Live. If I get that offer from BellSouth for DSL without having to get a local phone line, then I am definitely going to give that a shot.



edit: It looks like anyone can get in on the BellSouth DSL w/o voice line, as I found this over at dslreports.com:


After months of waiting i managed to get Stand Alone FastAccess. It is available upon request through Customer Service 1(888)757.6500. SAFA Line $15/mo - $10 DSL Line Credit + Your choice of DSL Ultra or Higher. Refer to Bundle 97. No Cellular/Voice/TV requirements.


SAFAL + DSL Ultra =$37.95

SAFAL + DSL Xtrme 3.0=$42.95

SAFAL + DSL Xtrme 6.0=$47.95


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/12555431
> 
> 
> I live in Deltona and my speeds are fine EXCEPT for Xbox Live. If I get that offer from BellSouth for DSL without having to get a local phone line, then I am definitely going to give that a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: It looks like anyone can get in on the BellSouth DSL w/o voice line, as I found this over at dslreports.com:
> 
> 
> After months of waiting i managed to get Stand Alone FastAccess. It is available upon request through Customer Service 1(888)757.6500. SAFA Line $15/mo - $10 DSL Line Credit + Your choice of DSL Ultra or Higher. Refer to Bundle 97. No Cellular/Voice/TV requirements.
> 
> 
> SAFAL + DSL Ultra =$37.95
> 
> SAFAL + DSL Xtrme 3.0=$42.95
> 
> SAFAL + DSL Xtrme 6.0=$47.95



I don't do much downloading over xlive but I play games on it pretty much every night and have never had any issues with connection speed in that regard.


Good luck with the DSL, I used to install and service DSL, and I can tell you know you'll probably have similar speed issues with it as well.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/12555506
> 
> 
> I don't do much downloading over xlive but I play games on it pretty much every night and have never had any issues with connection speed in that regard.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the DSL, I used to install and service DSL, and I can tell you know you'll probably have similar speed issues with it as well.



Sorry, but I don't see a single person on dslreports complaining about their BellSouth DSL speeds being slow for Xbox Live.


I have zero problems as far as connectivity and lag go on Xbox Live, it is simply the download speeds, which is what everyone else is complaining about.


If you bundle DirecTV and DSL from BellSouth I think you get $10 off your bill every month. The thought of completely purging BHN from my house is mighty tempting.


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12554202
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear anyone say this is because we share the connection because it is obviously more then that. I think companies like, MS and Sony, who want to offer digital distribution for movies as a viable option to replace DVDs need to look into this throttling practice. Throttling alone will keep digital distribution from catching own (especially if you want to download movie in HD). People are not going to wait over 12 hours to download there movie which is how long a 5GB movie took for me to download off of Xbox Live (especially if Blockbuster is only 10 minutes away).



Well, keep in mind BHN's core business. Why would they care. I would assume they would prefer you watch OnDemand movies from them.


Just an observation....


----------



## Hakemon

I don't give a rats ass what BHN cares. We pay for their service as advertised (which is already too high in price), and if they don't supply, we switch and they lose business, plain and simple.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12557186
> 
> 
> I don't give a rats ass what BHN cares. We pay for their service as advertised (which is already too high in price), and if they don't supply, we switch and they lose business, plain and simple.



I agree, provide what I pay for.


On a related note, I don't want their phone service and I'm sick of the damn commercials for same. I just want quality cable service, more HD than we're getting (which IS their core business) and the smoking premium internet service that I'm paying for and not getting.


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/12551445
> 
> 
> Downloaded 6 files of gradually increasing size from a broadband bandwidth test site . Here are the resulting metrics at midnight:
> 
> 
> 50KB @ 3.7Mbs
> 
> 100KB @ 3.7Mbs
> 
> 300KB @ 3.0Mbs
> 
> 500KB @ 3.9Mbs
> 
> 1000KB @ 1.3Mbs
> 
> 3000KB @ .6Mbs
> 
> 
> Looks like traffic shaping to me. Throughput of transfers over a certain limit is progressively throttled



Appears that assumption regarding throttling is incorrect.

Repeated test using speedtest.net. Downloads from North/Central Florida servers (Orlando, Tampa, Jacksonville) measured latency of ~150ms and throughput


----------



## PerfectCr

Still SLOW downloads on Xbox Live. This is absolutely horrible. Does anyone (Barry) know someone at BHN tech support that can look into this issue specifically? I tried calling Customer Service and got nowhere.


----------



## bubbalou32

Just in the last week I've noticed severe slowdowns for receiving email thru BH. Unless it's just raw text, it takes several minutes to pull email. Sometimes the download will interrupt before finishing. Didn't BH just introduce some kind of "improved" email?


----------



## PerfectCr

Well it just took me 1 HOUR, that's right, one HOUR to download a 60MB movie trailer on Xbox Live. This is something that will download in 1 MINUTE on the computer connected to the internet.


People on other forums are not reporting this type of slow Xbox Live performance.


This is unacceptable. Of course, Bright House knows nothing about it!!!


----------



## PerfectCr

Just called BHN again about this issue. This time I got a Tech named Chris who said he actually experiences the same slowness on Xbox Live with respect to downloads of movie files, games, demos, etc. Like me (and others) the regular internet is fine.


He spoke to a supervisor who gave the standard answer, that BHN is not responsible for slowdowns "one you leave our network". I told him that answer is BS because others have the problem (including Chris) and there are not massive reports of Xbox Live slowdowns on other ISPs.


The bottom line is we need as many people as possible to call BHN and report this Xbox Live slowdown issue.


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/12517711
> 
> 
> Xbox Live video downloads are back to a C R A W L while normal internet is fine again. What is going on here.



Yeah, I'm getting dropped from the games now. Brighthouse has had some major issues here in Clermont recently. Outtages and intermittent service but they always claim there's nothing wrong. heh.


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/12543397
> 
> 
> Good to know I'm not crazy. I wish there was a direct line to someone at BHN who actually understands tehnical issues. Level 1 people are a joke, and Level 2 is the RR "National Helpdesk" and they don't know anything either.
> 
> 
> Horrible.



You're not crazy, I've had the same issues with Downloads on xbox live for quite a while now. It's Brighthouse, they just refuse to admit that there is a problem. If they don't fix it soon I'll just pay the $100.00 fee for my apartment complex and get DTV and DSL. I'm tired of futzing with them.


----------



## Hakemon

You know, it just took me 3 minutes to download a 1.7MB file.. That is the most despicable thing ever!


----------



## mrstevenl

If the only speed issues are from xbox live, why do you not call them? Run a traceroute from your line to their server, and see where the delay is.


Here is my result from speedtest.net I have RR in Orlando on the premium plan.


----------



## PerfectCr

Because the issue is with Bright House. As mentioned, others are not reporting slow downs with Xbox Live. However this issue has been documented here and on other forums with respect to BHN slow XBL performance.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrstevenl* /forum/post/12569411
> 
> 
> If the only speed issues are from xbox live, why do you not call them? Run a traceroute from your line to their server, and see where the delay is.
> 
> 
> Here is my result from speedtest.net I have RR in Orlando on the premium plan.



Speed tests are moot, because filtering happens on a port basis, and the port used by those speed test are not filtered. (possibly on purpose? maybe)


----------



## FlasHBurN

I've also noticed these same sort of slow downloads on my PS3 as well.


----------



## Barry928

IT is not my expertise so I gather from these slow download issues that BHN is limiting speed on certain ranges of ports. The xbox port number is reported as 3074 and the PS3 uses port 3658. If this is correct please try one more time to reach a supervisor requesting this specific issue be investigated. If that does not work send me the name of the supervisor and I will try to get someone higher up the ladder to help.


----------



## mrstevenl

It could very well be a routing issue as well from BHN to Xbox. I have not heard any reports of them "Throttling" anything. and Xbox would be the last thing they would want to throttle I mean so much more bandwidth is consumed by p2p type programs they would be the first to get throttled. Xbox is but a blip on the bandwidth radar compared to the likes of "Limewire/Kazaa and torrent systems. As I said until you run a traceroute from your pc to the source you will not know where the hiccup is.


About the speedtest.. Are you saying BHN searched the web for every speedtest system and found which port they use so they could give it some kinda special access? most of them use the HTTP port, which does get special privilege I guess..., because its what everyone use's the web for...


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12570504
> 
> 
> IT is not my expertise so I gather from these slow download issues that BHN is limiting speed on certain ranges of ports. The xbox port number is reported as 3074 and the PS3 uses port 3658. If this is correct please try one more time to reach a supervisor requesting this specific issue be investigated. If that does not work send me the name of the supervisor and I will try to get someone higher up the ladder to help.



Thanks Barry. I did not get the name of the supervisor but the CSR I spoke with was CHRIS, who said he was having the same issues.


I'll call back and specifically report the port number. Should I ask for a tech supervisor right off the bat? Thanks again!


----------



## Barry928

Did you guys try Rich21's suggestion and change the router dns.

https://www.opendns.com/start 


Our nameservers are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.


Could not hurt to try and see if this bypasses the throttle down.


----------



## FlasHBurN

Just tried changing my DNS server to the OpenDNS one and still experience the same slowdown on Xbox Live.


----------



## Barry928

It was worth a shot. I am not clear how mrstevenl intends for users to trace the route from an xbox to the source. How is that done?


----------



## Hakemon

It's not. You can't traceroute to an Xbox server from an Xbox, and I don't think the xbox servers will respond to an ICMP message anyway.


As for speed tests, some speed tests use their own private port...


----------



## Hakemon

It's official. When FIOS is available here in Oviedo on our street, we will be ditching Bright House Networks.


We obviously aren't getting the internet speeds, and it seems no tech is willing to help or care, so, obviously we're not getting what is advertised. Not to mention while speed tests show 7Mbps, HTTP port 80 has NEVER exceeded 400Kbps for web content, or 20Kbps for download large data over 2MB.


Is is a joke, and FIOS is no joke. So, I'll be welcoming FIOS when it's available, and will without hesitation, ditch Bright House Networks. Even my grandmother got FIOS and she sees a major difference.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12572855
> 
> 
> It's official. When FIOS is available here in Oviedo on our street, we will be ditching Bright House Networks.



Hakemon, do you have any idea on when FIOS might be coming? I've seem a lot of fibre (?) being buried in Tuskawilla, but haven't heard anything about what it is, who owns it, or when it might be used. I'm hoping it's FIOS or a BHN upgrade.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12571717
> 
> 
> It's not. You can't traceroute to an Xbox server from an Xbox, and I don't think the xbox servers will respond to an ICMP message anyway.
> 
> 
> As for speed tests, some speed tests use their own private port...



Which is more than likely why they might be purposely limiting the speeds of Xbox Live and PSN, since it is much harder for anyone to actually prove that BHN is doing anything underhanded or wrong. Most people would probably just assume it is the Xbox Live servers that are slow and not BHN.


Once I am back home after the holiday's I will seriously be looking at switching to BellSouth.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12572980
> 
> 
> Hakemon, do you have any idea on when FIOS might be coming? I've seem a lot of fibre (?) being buried in Tuskawilla, but haven't heard anything about what it is, who owns it, or when it might be used. I'm hoping it's FIOS or a BHN upgrade.



Tuscawilla I think is in AT&T (former BellSouth) territory and they have buried fiber in my neighborhood back in April and installed additional telco cabinets (marked with the word Splice on them as well). (Atlanta will be the first former BellSouth area to have U-Verse and that will be sometime next year, the Orlando area, I think should have it sometime between the end of next year or early 2009).


FIOS is only available in Verizon local telephone territories (Tampa/St. Petersburg area).


----------



## Barry928

More info for tracing the xbox live route.


Port 3074 is XBL traffic. The the two XBL servers are 65.59.232.6 and 207.46.246.6.


The xbox does offer the ability to test ICMP so can one of you advanced users pretend to be the xbox console with your PC and test the route using different ports?

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/co...connection.htm


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12573206
> 
> 
> More info for tracing the xbox live route.
> 
> 
> Port 3074 is XBL traffic. The the two XBL servers are 65.59.232.6 and 207.46.246.6.
> 
> 
> The xbox does offer the ability to test ICMP so can one of you advanced users pretend to be the xbox console with your PC and test the route using different ports?
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/co...connection.htm



I can only test ICMP on the port designed for ICMP, as that is the only port the server will be responding at. But here's a traceroute. The first one ends abruptly and never finishes the traceroute.

Code:


Code:


Last login: Sun Dec 23 12:42:04 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
Brandons-Mac-mini:~ Brandon$ traceroute 65.59.232.6
traceroute to 65.59.232.6 (65.59.232.6), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  172.24.1.1 (172.24.1.1)  1.080 ms  0.281 ms  0.209 ms
 2  10.107.32.1 (10.107.32.1)  6.578 ms  7.297 ms  6.311 ms
 3  65.231.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.231.65)  15.089 ms  9.159 ms  21.603 ms
 4  gig0-0-0.orldflaabv-rtr1.cfl.rr.com (24.95.228.1)  16.813 ms  11.255 ms  12.340 ms
 5  * 210.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.210)  11.995 ms  16.245 ms
 6  te-3-3.car1.orlando1.level3.net (4.79.116.145)  11.801 ms te-3-1.car1.orlando1.level3.net (4.79.116.137)  14.886 ms  17.276 ms
 7  ae-11-11.car2.orlando1.level3.net (4.69.133.74)  14.950 ms  12.535 ms  14.002 ms
 8  ae-9-9.ebr1.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.133.70)  64.872 ms  53.202 ms  53.296 ms
 9  ae-71-71.csw2.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.136.126)  56.776 ms  68.979 ms  50.986 ms
10  ae-72-72.ebr2.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.136.141)  55.558 ms  53.752 ms  51.709 ms
11  ae-2.ebr1.denver1.level3.net (4.69.132.105)  65.962 ms  71.085 ms  72.240 ms
12  ae-1-100.ebr2.denver1.level3.net (4.69.132.38)  68.239 ms  67.499 ms  71.664 ms
13  ae-2.ebr2.seattle1.level3.net (4.69.132.53)  92.401 ms  103.334 ms  89.820 ms
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *

And the other one.. which again, ends suddenly.

Code:


Code:


Brandons-Mac-mini:~ Brandon$ traceroute 207.46.246.6
traceroute to 207.46.246.6 (207.46.246.6), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  172.24.1.1 (172.24.1.1)  1.093 ms  0.287 ms  0.205 ms
 2  10.107.32.1 (10.107.32.1)  26.046 ms  35.265 ms  10.691 ms
 3  65.231.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.231.65)  13.539 ms  9.249 ms  12.537 ms
 4  gig0-0-0.orldflaabv-rtr1.cfl.rr.com (24.95.228.1)  24.766 ms  18.218 ms  13.812 ms
 5  210.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.210)  11.397 ms  16.808 ms  34.308 ms
 6  te-3-3.car1.orlando1.level3.net (4.79.116.145)  21.071 ms te-3-1.car1.orlando1.level3.net (4.79.116.137)  18.915 ms  12.355 ms
 7  ae-11-11.car2.orlando1.level3.net (4.69.133.74)  13.864 ms  13.890 ms  31.403 ms
 8  ae-9-9.ebr1.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.133.70)  55.701 ms  56.310 ms  58.079 ms
 9  ae-61-61.csw1.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.136.122)  56.066 ms  54.239 ms ae-71-71.csw2.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.136.126)  60.263 ms
10  ae-72-72.ebr2.dallas1.level3.net (4.69.136.141)  68.546 ms  58.914 ms  60.045 ms
11  ae-2.ebr1.denver1.level3.net (4.69.132.105)  68.551 ms  65.814 ms  70.516 ms
12  ae-1-100.ebr2.denver1.level3.net (4.69.132.38)  65.379 ms  71.561 ms  73.978 ms
13  ae-2.ebr2.seattle1.level3.net (4.69.132.53)  100.457 ms  91.232 ms  90.065 ms
14  ge-2-0-0-54.gar1.seattle1.level3.net (4.68.105.105)  118.174 ms ge-2-0-0-56.gar1.seattle1.level3.net (4.68.105.169)  90.601 ms ge-2-0-0-52.gar1.seattle1.level3.net (4.68.105.41)  117.970 ms
15  65.59.235.6 (65.59.235.6)  88.769 ms  91.716 ms  100.243 ms
16  ge-5-2-0-55.tuk-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net (207.46.41.53)  95.757 ms  88.783 ms  104.073 ms
17  ge-0-1-0-0.cpk-64c-1b.ntwk.msn.net (207.46.35.10)  87.502 ms  89.941 ms  88.151 ms
18  ten3-4.cpk-76c-1a.ntwk.msn.net (207.46.34.38)  93.394 ms  99.385 ms  87.836 ms
19  * * *
20  * * *


----------



## PerfectCr

I am no expert but does this indicate anything significant that we can report to BHN?


----------



## Barry928

That is what I am trying to help produce is a test that proves a consistent slowdown for specific devices or the ports they use. What is preventing success so far is the inability to test the path using a PC. Can you ask M$ for help by sending info and a way to test for this problem?


----------



## Hakemon

Well, the first test seems to indicate a failed ICMP in Seattle, but the second IS from Microsofts side.


(which could be normal for all I can tell, because routers do have the ability to ignore ICMP messages.


----------



## rolltide1017

My traceroutes stop in the same spot, most likely MS is blocking this type of communication and I bet they will not open it up just for us. I wish we could get MS to look into BHN and, if the problem is with BHN, put pressure on them to resolve it.


----------



## Hakemon

This is highly odd.

http://www.speedtest.net/ 


Test orlando location. I can't exceed 500Kbps.. But if I chose somewhere like New York, it's fast.


Perhaps there's a downed router in Orlando and no one has found it yet, and Xbox Live users here happen to go through this down router?


(well not down, but greyed out?)


----------



## rich21

There are slow speeds to Tampa and Miami too. Nice and fast to Atlanta.


----------



## Hakemon

Thought I should note, my father is streaming a Netflix movie without any skipping online, and yet Xbox users can't even download a movie in realtime or faster.


Very odd. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Steve Teffner

Ummm.......... this may not explain the overall slowdowns for the past month, but it seems that the Xbox Live servers have been down all weekend. This may be why you are unable to ping them. They could be up right now, since I am at work and have no way of checking. But you can read the whole thread here: forums.xbox.com/1/17436246/ShowPost.aspx#17436246 . Now I know that this issue isn't indicative of the overall speed issues. But it does explain why you are unable to ping their servers.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Teffner* /forum/post/12576159
> 
> 
> Ummm.......... this may not explain the overall slowdowns for the past month, but it seems that the Xbox Live servers have been down all weekend. This may be why you are unable to ping them. They could be up right now, since I am at work and have no way of checking. But you can read the whole thread here: forums.xbox.com/1/17436246/ShowPost.aspx#17436246 . Now I know that this issue isn't indicative of the overall speed issues. But it does explain why you are unable to ping their servers.



They have not been down "all weekend". They were down for a few hours yesterday. That's it.

Link to story .


----------



## PerfectCr

Still slow as hell downloading a 300MB demo. Been at 1% for 5 minutes.


----------



## Hakemon

I wonder. Are the Xbox servers in Florida?


----------



## bingo182

For what it's worth, I have BellSouth (The New AT&T!) DSL and ran a trace route to both ips that Barry provided.

The 65.59.232.6 adress failed at the Seattle hop, 207.46.246.6 failed at msn.net. In both cases there was a significant slowdown after leaving my ISP.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12577910
> 
> 
> I wonder. Are the Xbox servers in Florida?



Seattle I thought. But you never know. Even downloading game pataches/updates take MINUTES when before they took SECONDS.


----------



## mschiff

On my 8300 HD box, I can go into settings and select output resolution to 1080i, and deselect the rest. This works fine, but periodically, it changes back to all selected, and my switcher cannot handle 480i, so it looks like crap. Any suggestions on how I can get the settings to "stick"?


-- Martin


----------



## CFLKnight

I have similar issues; my 8300HD box "reverts" back to certain settings such as output resolution and screen settings (4.3 stretch, widescreen etc). What is most annoying is when I lose Dolby Digital and have to re-boot the box. Not sure if this is from the unit "communicating" with BHN or something else. My PDP and box are hooked up to an AVR/UPS, so I don't think power blips cause it. Anyone have any ideas? As we are all well aware, those with 8300HDs don't want to "upgrade" to the newest units due to bugs.


On the topic of RR via BHN, I've experienced many drops lately even after removing a splitter (to watch cable via PC) and direct routing the cable to the modem which was originally fed through my UPS. Norton says I'm getting -88ms.


----------



## Barry928

To reset the EDID read of available resolutions turn off all the resolutions and hit accept. This will re-read the display edid file. After you have turned off unwanted resolutions don't power down the 8300HD to see if that helps.


I have seen issues like having to move dolby digital to another setting and back again after a EBS test. The aspect ratio changes are usually operator error when changing aspect in the settings menu to your preference and then using the # key downstream of that control to override. Make sure the # key setting is on Normal and then reset the settings aspect menu. Avoid pressing the # key and see if your problems go away.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm forced to use the "#" key for my HDTV, as the settings menu doesn't do what I want (it totally ignores my settings, even on the old PACE I used to have).


I have two scanrates set, 480p and 1080i.


For 1080i, I want the 3250HD to output the proper 16:9 image. For 480p, I also want the proper 4:3 image. In 1080i, my TV automatically switches to 16:9, and 480p to 4:3..


But when in 480p, and on a 4:3 SD channel, "Normal" shows up with grey boxes on the left and right side of the screen, and I think I put it on Squeeze to actually stretch it out to the proper 4:3 image. That's cause I told it I had a 16:9 TV so HD channels remain in 16:9 for Normal.


BUT! If I tell it I have a 4:3 TV, then 4:3 channels will be fine, but HD channels will be cut off on the sides. Even those the settings menu has an option for the "other" content, it's completely ignored..


So I'm left with this problem, all because my HDTV automatically switches aspects. (my HDTV is 4:3 shaped, but the CRT downsizes the V-Size for 1080i automatically)


----------



## Barry928

The cable box has no settings allowing for 4:3 displays that change vertical size per scan rate. Can you still buy a 4:3 HD display or are they gone?


----------



## CFLKnight

Thanks Barry, I will give your suggestions a shot.


----------



## Hakemon

They don't sell them anymore.


Which btw, I bought a 19" widescreen monitor for my computer, but does have DVI-D input that supports HDCP.


I tried it, and it works, but it only allows 1080i, and nothing else. The LCD's resolution is 1440x900...


Is there any way to force something like 720p? The LCD doesn't handle 1080i correctly due to a lack of deinterlacer.


----------



## Barry928

Sure, for $1200 I can install an external scaler that will make every resolution available with perfect pixel mapping, deinterlacing, scaling and calibration. With a cable box for free you get native EDID file only.


----------



## Hakemon

Heh, $1200 dollars, I'll wait for a bit first. Just got out of my college and will be job hunting within the week.


(I did try searching for a job while in college, but i realized working and studying would interfere with each other.)


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12573206
> 
> 
> More info for tracing the xbox live route.
> 
> 
> Port 3074 is XBL traffic. The the two XBL servers are 65.59.232.6 and 207.46.246.6.
> 
> 
> The xbox does offer the ability to test ICMP so can one of you advanced users pretend to be the xbox console with your PC and test the route using different ports?
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/co...connection.htm



Got a PS3 for Christmas, and it's taking over 1 HOUR to download a simple ~20MB system update, so it looks like Xbox Live is not the only one to suffer. This cannot be a coincidence, BHN/RR must be blocking this traffic. Anyone know what Port the PS3 operates on so I can report this to BHN? Thanks!


----------



## Hakemon

PS3 uses "3658" from what was said earlier on this thread via Barry.


----------



## PerfectCr

I just spoke with a Supervisor named Avondale at BHN. He said he would submit this issue to his engineers and look into and give me a call back in 48 hours. He said he is not aware of any blocking of specific ports for Xbox Live or Playstation Network but he did admit it was odd that the regular internet is fine while these two networks are excruciatingly slow.


Please, if you have this issue call in a report it!!


----------



## Hakemon

I wish I could report it.







I don't have a 360 or a PS3 sadly.


----------



## Barry928

I remember when I was searching for xbox port numbers many specific games had their own port numbers in addition to the numbers for the console.


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12592849
> 
> 
> I wish I could report it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a 360 or a PS3 sadly.



try downloading some videos from youtube... odds are you'll find some issues there, I tried to watch a few videos and it was terrible. I had someone send me a 10MB video via email and downloading that took over 10 minutes, so the "regular" internet is not fine... btw, I love how they consider http traffic "regular" internet... last I knew the internet (or any other network for that matter) consisted of numerous protocols... but I digress, as we'll just end up in another pissing contest w/ Lou.


I suggest a few of you use http://speedtest.vonage.com as an alternative speed test site, it provides some more interesting #'s, ala the QoS stat, which should be in the 90+% range and I've been consistantly seeing #'s in the low 40's which is what leads me to believe there's some throttling going on (if retransmits are low, QoS will be high).


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/12594342
> 
> 
> try downloading some videos from youtube... odds are you'll find some issues there, I tried to watch a few videos and it was terrible. I had someone send me a 10MB video via email and downloading that took over 10 minutes, so the "regular" internet is not fine... btw, I love how they consider http traffic "regular" internet... last I knew the internet (or any other network for that matter) consisted of numerous protocols... but I digress, as we'll just end up in another pissing contest w/ Lou.
> 
> 
> I suggest a few of you use http://speedtest.vonage.com as an alternative speed test site, it provides some more interesting #'s, ala the QoS stat, which should be in the 90+% range and I've been consistantly seeing #'s in the low 40's which is what leads me to believe there's some throttling going on (if retransmits are low, QoS will be high).



I won't be able to complain then, as I have 80+ %


----------



## Barry928

We had another monthly EBS test this morning at 4:48am. This may have reset your dolby digital output to 2.0. To correct this condition go into the digital audio menu and toggle the dolby digital setting to either hdmi or two channel. Re-enter the same menu and select dolby digital again to recover 5.1.


----------



## JH2003

I live in Titusville but visiting my daughter in Raleigh, NC. I enjoy reading posts even when traveling. Checking speed here using Time Warner Cable (remember them) I get the following using basic 5 Mbps Roadrunner:


Speedtest.net to Orlando yields 4025/357 Kbps.

Speedtest.net to Washington (recommended) yields 4904/368 Kbps.

Speedtest.vonage.com yields 3160/374 Kbps.


I will check the Raleigh thread to see if similar problems as the Xbox folks are having.


----------



## JH2003

While looking on the Raleigh thread I found the following which might be an indication of future BHN changes:


Raleigh TWC just informed that in January 2008, anyone who has a Premium channel (HBO, Showtime etc), will be getting the On-Demand channel of that Premium for free. So Digital tier plus HBO will also net you HBO On-Demand now also.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/12598009
> 
> 
> While looking on the Raleigh thread I found the following which might be an indication of future BHN changes:
> 
> 
> Raleigh TWC just informed that in January 2008, anyone who has a Premium channel (HBO, Showtime etc), will be getting the On-Demand channel of that Premium for free. So Digital tier plus HBO will also net you HBO On-Demand now also.



Premium On-Demand is already included with Premium subscription. BHN made this change a couple of years ago.


Michael


----------



## themistocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12596901
> 
> 
> We had another monthly EBS test this morning at 4:48am. This may have reset your dolby digital output to 2.0. To correct this condition go into the digital audio menu and toggle the dolby digital setting to either hdmi or two channel. Re-enter the same menu and select dolby digital again to recover 5.1.



Thanks! This drives my wife crazy when these things happen. Then, I get a call from her, to try and correct, (from 2,500 miles away) whatever has happened this time - no problem...


----------



## Hakemon

How many "monthly" tests are gonna happen in a single month? I think I've counted three this December.


----------



## bubbalou32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/12598100
> 
> 
> Premium On-Demand is already included with Premium subscription. BHN made this change a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> Michael



I'm waiting for HD On-Demand included with HD service!


----------



## Hakemon

Barry, I read the EDID data on the LCD via my laptop (it's BIOS allows EDID translation), and it showed this.


DVI-D HDCP: 720x480i

DVI-D HDCP: 852x480p

DVI-D HDCP: 1280x720p

DVI-D HDCP: 1920x1080i


I don't know why the 480 line modes have different horizontal pixel counts, but I would think the 720p mode should work. Perhaps the odd 480 line modes are just throwing the box off.. I contacted Envision (manufacturer of the panel), for help on the issue. The manual even states it should work.


----------



## nicholga

I've been calling every other day about the issue, they finally sent a tech out today and he tested all my lines, and found nothing (well, duh!). It got to the point that pulling some attachments via RR email from the pop3 servers in Tampa is terribly slow. The tech did say he's personally noticed slowdowns, and he's had 3 or 4 calls for the same thing in the last few days, so keep calling. One thing I find very disturbing is that a traceroute from Brevard to Tampa is going thru Atlanta and I suspect Washington DC by the naming... (hops 6, 7 & 8) There's definately a routing issue somewhere.


traceroute pop-server.cfl.rr.com

traceroute to pop-server.cfl.rr.com (75.180.132.46), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

1 10.208.208.1 (10.208.208.1) 13.933 ms 14.178 ms 16.150 ms

2 gig6-1-1.orldflmbhe-rtr2.cfl.rr.com (24.95.229.73) 18.200 ms 18.460 ms *

3 157.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.157) 26.824 ms 27.084 ms *

4 202.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.202) 27.313 ms 27.576 ms 32.745 ms

5 205.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.205) 33.002 ms 42.499 ms 42.764 ms

6 ge-1-2-0.cr0.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.84) 41.146 ms 29.012 ms 28.881 ms

7 ae-0-0.cr1.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.35) 29.106 ms 29.337 ms 30.808 ms

8 ae-4-0.cr0.dca10.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.33) 45.829 ms 49.138 ms 49.388 ms

9 66.109.6.99 (66.109.6.99) 61.056 ms 60.755 ms 61.293 ms

10 * * *

.. * * *

30 * * *


here's the traceroute to youtube.com, this one bothers me in that there's a private IP (hop 10) way upstream, and thats considered a no-no once you leave the local Net. the link @ hop 9 is also pretty saturated as well, as you can see the transit times more than double between hops 9 & 10, but could also be DNS related, as doing the trace w DNS lookups turned off, show normal/consistent transit times.


traceroute to www.youtube.com (208.65.153.238), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

1 10.208.208.1 (10.208.208.1) 9.409 ms 12.263 ms 16.592 ms

2 gig6-1-1.orldflmbhe-rtr2.cfl.rr.com (24.95.229.73) 19.413 ms 19.718 ms *

3 157.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.157) 22.953 ms * *

4 214.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.214) 23.226 ms 27.528 ms 27.846 ms

5 205.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.205) 28.161 ms 28.455 ms 28.762 ms

6 ge-1-2-0.cr0.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.84) 35.817 ms 29.296 ms 27.876 ms

7 ae-3-0.cr0.dfw10.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.36) 45.268 ms 47.060 ms 47.353 ms

8 ae-1-0.pr0.dfw10.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.179) 46.630 ms 46.620 ms 45.582 ms

9 66.109.9.98 (66.109.9.98) 141.678 ms 142.443 ms 142.373 ms

10 10.33.160.21 (10.33.160.21) 48.184 ms * 48.111 ms

11 * * *

12 * * *

13 * * *

14 208.65.153.238 (208.65.153.238) 101.041 ms 102.360 ms 106.392 ms


doing the same trace w/ DNS turned off:

traceroute to www.youtube.com (208.65.153.251), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

1 10.208.208.1 8.678 ms 12.099 ms 16.750 ms

2 24.95.229.73 18.244 ms 18.542 ms *

3 24.95.228.157 24.044 ms 24.331 ms *

4 24.95.228.214 24.582 ms 24.867 ms 27.119 ms

5 24.95.228.205 27.405 ms 27.670 ms 27.950 ms

6 66.109.6.84 35.490 ms 27.255 ms 27.292 ms

7 66.109.6.36 43.891 ms 46.876 ms 46.869 ms

8 66.109.6.179 46.256 ms 45.665 ms 48.443 ms

9 66.109.9.98 49.074 ms 48.742 ms 48.747 ms

10 10.33.160.21 46.538 ms 47.532 ms 42.379 ms

11 * * *

12 * * *

13 * * *

14 208.65.153.251 103.363 ms 102.376 ms 107.693 ms


----------



## rich21

the 66.109.xx.xx address is roadrunner

Road Runner HoldCo LLC COUDERSPORTBB-2 (NET-66-109-0-0-1)

66.109.0.0 - 66.109.15.255

Adelphia ADEL-NATION (NET-66-109-0-0-2)

66.109.0.0 - 66.109.15.255


Kinda looks like the address space overlaps between Adelphia & RR. Not sure what is going on there.


the 10.33.xxx.xxx is

OrgName: Internet Assigned Numbers Authority

OrgID: IANA

Address: 4676 Admiralty Way, Suite 330

City: Marina del Rey

StateProv: CA

PostalCode: 90292-6695

Country: US


NetRange: 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255

CIDR: 10.0.0.0/8

NetName: RESERVED-10

NetHandle: NET-10-0-0-0-1

Parent:

NetType: IANA Special Use

NameServer: BLACKHOLE-1.IANA.ORG

NameServer: BLACKHOLE-2.IANA.ORG

Comment: This block is reserved for special purposes.

Comment: Please see RFC 1918 for additional information:

Comment: http://www.arin.net/reference/rfc/rfc1918.txt 

RegDate:

Updated: 2007-11-27


Not obvious what they are , west coast hub maybe ?


----------



## nicholga

10.x.x.x, 172.16-31.x.x, 192.168.x.x are all private IPs meaning they are not to be used on public networks. Large companies use them behind their firewalls, etc. Most personal routers use the 192.168.x.x address space for your internal networks, so seeing that 10 block being used that far upstream tells me there's a possible routing issue, or perhaps an appliance thats doing the traffic shaping, as they can be configured to work in routing mode, or bridged mode, when they're in bridged mode, you don't see them, in routing mode they show up as an additional hop.


As the whois query says, read up on RFC1918, which goes into detail on private address space, and how they're used.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12611630
> 
> 
> Barry, I read the EDID data on the LCD via my laptop (it's BIOS allows EDID translation), and it showed this.
> 
> 
> DVI-D HDCP: 720x480i
> 
> DVI-D HDCP: 852x480p
> 
> DVI-D HDCP: 1280x720p
> 
> DVI-D HDCP: 1920x1080i
> 
> 
> I don't know why the 480 line modes have different horizontal pixel counts, but I would think the 720p mode should work. Perhaps the odd 480 line modes are just throwing the box off.. I contacted Envision (manufacturer of the panel), for help on the issue. The manual even states it should work.



I don't know if you can change the EDID file in a computer display but see if the company can send you a more recent EDID that supports the finicky SA cable boxes. Even the mighty Lumagen scalers I work with needed a couple of revisions to the EDID file to get 480i over hdmi from a cable box. Strange your display does not advertise its own native resolution. You might consider converting component to VGA instead of using DVI as a workaround.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12615978
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can change the EDID file in a computer display but see if the company can send you a more recent EDID that supports the finicky SA cable boxes. Even the mighty Lumagen scalers I work with needed a couple of revisions to the EDID file to get 480i over hdmi from a cable box. Strange your display does not advertise its own native resolution. You might consider converting component to VGA instead of using DVI as a workaround.



My display shows it's native res, but not as an HDCP mode, just a standard DVI-D mode.


Envision hasn't contacted me back yet. Probably won't till Monday or Tuesday since their auto-response said "Business Days".


I did read about Component to VGA adapters for the SA3250HD (via SA's brochure for the box). How much do those cost? I couldn't find anything on the part number. (and by any chance would it work with other Component devices, like my PS2 and Xbox, when in 480p or above? i say this cause I doubt the VGA input understands 480i 15KHz scanrates)


----------



## Barry928

The comp/vga convertors in the $300 or less range simply pass through the resolution and scan rate adding sync to make RGBHV work. This is good low cost approach but you may need to shut off interlaced resolutions in the cable box to comply with the displays VGA limitations. The scalers in the $1200-$4000 class convert all resolutions and scan rates coming in to the displays native resolution saving an extra conversion step plus you avoid EDID/HDCP problems. Even though it is four times the cost for a real scaler it does give you four times the performance and with your deep interest in quality de-interlacing and scaling may be the better long term purchase. Start watching the used scaler market for a bargain as previous owners upgrade to new models like the Radiance and VP50 pro.


----------



## Hakemon

Yikes, still out of my price range.


I'm going to try and go ahead and build a converter myself. I know the RGB colorspace (as probably everyone else does) and I'm very familiar with how Y/Pr/Pb works, I might go ahead and build an adapter that strips Y of sync and makes seperate sync for it, and make RGB values from the Pr/Pb and "figure" in the green channel.


I've done the reverse of this before (RGB to Component video), im sure doing this should be easy for me. Total cost for my passthrough will probably be just $10. No scaler though, would rely on the cable box. (I have an idea for a scaler, one of my old TV capture cards has a good one for 480i sources, as that's the only deinterlacer/scaler that's bad in the SA3250HD, to me).


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12571490
> 
> 
> Did you guys try Rich21's suggestion and change the router dns.
> 
> https://www.opendns.com/start
> 
> 
> Our nameservers are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.
> 
> 
> Could not hurt to try and see if this bypasses the throttle down.



I just wanted to mention that I tried this again and it does speed up my Xbox Live downloads quite a bit. Instead of it taking over 12 hours to download a demo that was 1GB, it takes about an hour.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/12628304
> 
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I tried this again and it does speed up my Xbox Live downloads quite a bit. Instead of it taking over 12 hours to download a demo that was 1GB, it takes about an hour.



Interesting. And I admit I don't understand technically how changing the DNS server can affect download speeds. A DNS server simply does a name lookup to determine the destination IP address. It doesn't use a DNS to determine the route to get from the source to the destination. (Am I just completely wrong about this?) I checked out the OpenDNS website and it explains that its advantage over a static DNS service is that it does a quicker lookup and a more local lookup, i.e., it picks up the address of the closest DNS server.


So how did changing the DNS affect download speed? Does RR somehow use out DNS lookup to figure out what we're doing, and then throttle based on our destination address?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/12628304
> 
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I tried this again and it does speed up my Xbox Live downloads quite a bit. Instead of it taking over 12 hours to download a demo that was 1GB, it takes about an hour.



One more thing. There's been a lot of well-known problems with Xbox Live since Christmas - I guess too many new users. I had a ton of problems just logging into Xbox Live. And I got kicked out of games several times. Supposedly all this was fixed in the last day or two. I wonder if that's what actually sped up your download. I don't suppose you could try the download again with the original DNS could you?


BTW, I realize that the slow downloads were noticed long before Christmas, so this certainly doesn't explain everything. I'm just thinking we may be having multiple problems that are confusing things.


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12628836
> 
> 
> One more thing. There's been a lot of well-known problems with Xbox Live since Christmas - I guess too many new users. I had a ton of problems just logging into Xbox Live. And I got kicked out of games several times. Supposedly all this was fixed in the last day or two. I wonder if that's what actually sped up your download. I don't suppose you could try the download again with the original DNS could you?
> 
> 
> BTW, I realize that the slow downloads were noticed long before Christmas, so this certainly doesn't explain everything. I'm just thinking we may be having multiple problems that are confusing things.



I'll reset the dns later today and see if the speed increase is still there. Yesterday Xbox Live was having major problems (independent of BHN). Lots of people were getting disconnected from games or not even able to log into Xbox Live at all.


----------



## rich21

A friend of mine was out of state this past week and ran the speedtest.net test to the Orlando server and found it was considerably faster than running the test from BHN here.


If you have access to the hosts file on the X-box you can put the IP mapping info there and DNS resolution will be the fastest. However if they change the server the hosts file needs to be updated.


For those who want to block websites (and tracking sites) add items to your host files like this


127.0.0.1 spinbox.net


this will make the computer think spinbox.net is your local computer, so no ad or tracking cookie. (on windows the file is /windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts)


----------



## rolltide1017

I changed to OpenDNS the other day but, I haven't tried to download anything from XBL since then.


----------



## Hakemon

xboxs don't have host files.. they don't run a full windows OS







they don't even have a way to access system files..


if you change DNS on your computer, Xbox won't be affected (for obvious reasons).


For best results, change DNS on your ROUTER. That way, anything in the house which has the router set for DNS (as will be by default from your router via NAT), will automatically go to the new DNS change, including Xbox, PS2, PS3, anything going through the router..


----------



## bubbalou32

Be aware that OpenDNS will screw with network printers. There is a workaround on their website but it took me awhile to figure out why my printer stopped working when I used OpenDNS.


----------



## Hakemon

You know, after seeing what NFL Network was like yesterday, via CBS and NBC's re-broadcast, NFL network sucks.


The score/time overlay, fails to tell you what quarter the game is even in. I felt that was completely retarded. And to think free local channels are smarter than "NFL" Network.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12632445
> 
> 
> You know, after seeing what NFL Network was like yesterday, via CBS and NBC's re-broadcast, NFL network sucks.
> 
> 
> The score/time overlay, fails to tell you what quarter the game is even in. I felt that was completely retarded. And to think free local channels are smarter than "NFL" Network.



Wasn't there a little four segment display under the time that indicated the quarter?


I'm not saying I loved the coverage. Brian Gumble is a little odd. I'm not sure I can trust someone that hates cheese that much. And having NFL Network ads shoved down my throat got a little old. Now I can see why they caved and allowed the game to be rebroadcast. It was three straight hours of "cable sucks".


----------



## Hakemon

If there was, I sure didn't see it on the SD broadcast (at my mothers house). Btw, the NFL Network ads were from NFL Network (notice the same commercials on both channels sometimes, at the same time)


----------



## rolltide1017

There were four little segments that would light up depending on the quarter (kinda like what ESPN uses for timeouts). Knowing what it was, I still think it was a stupid way to display what quarter it was. I agree, Gumble was really odd to listen too during a football game, I don't think he is a good fit. Even though I wasn't blown away from there broadcast I still wish BHN would add the NFL Network.


Did you see the NFL Network commercial with people in a dinner asking a cable installer why the channel wasn't available?! He said they didn't want to make people pay for a channel they didn't want. People then started telling him things like, "I don't want 4 shopping channels or 4 TV for women channels." I thought it was great!


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Yeah, I wish BHN would add it also. I go back and forth on whose side I take (NFL or cable), but both sides are starting to piss me off. I'm generally ok with the concept of it being in a sports package that costs extra. But also I am annoyed at BHN's choice of what channel I get free - for example the shopping/women channels that you mention. I just wish they would work out their damn issues and give us football.


BTW, I heard that a couple of US senators (like Arlen Spector) threatened to review the NFL's monopoly exemption status, or whatever it's called, if they didn't show the game. That's too funny.


----------



## mattfl

The NFL Network feed of the game was HORRIBLE. Visually and audibly. Gumble has no business being an announcer. Even if brighthouse offered this channel I would never pay them for it, I'm not sure I'd watch it even if it was free if I had to put up with those announcers.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/12636824
> 
> 
> The NFL Network feed of the game was HORRIBLE. Visually and audibly.



Really? My picture and audio quality were perfect - or at least as good as any other HD game from ESPN, FOX, etc. FWIW, I watched the NBC version.


----------



## mattfl




HappyFunBoater said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/12636824
> 
> 
> The NFL Network feed of the game was HORRIBLE. Visually and audibly.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Really? My picture and audio quality were perfect - or at least as good as any other HD game from ESPN, FOX, etc. FWIW, I watched the NBC version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well mostly what I meant by audibly was the horrible broadcasting by gumble, sound itself was great.
Click to expand...


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/12636824
> 
> 
> The NFL Network feed of the game was HORRIBLE. Visually and audibly. Gumble has no business being an announcer. Even if brighthouse offered this channel I would never pay them for it, I'm not sure I'd watch it even if it was free if I had to put up with those announcers.



I thought the coverage and PQ of the NFL Network was great. I watched it on DirecTV and comparing all three of the feeds the NFL Network had the best PQ, then using OTA tuner CBS (channel 6) was second best and NBC (Channel 2) was no doubt the worse in PQ.


But we are accustom to NBC HD sports feeds being bad. They are the only ones that cover golf with half of their cameras HD and the other half SD, on the HD feed.

*GO PATRIOTS*


----------



## Hakemon

From my experience on the analog SD broadcast, CBS was ahead and more live, but the picture wasn't as bright as NBC's.


----------



## allowiches

I watched the game on 1060. No sound/picture problems noted. If NFL Network was in a sports package with ESPN etc. I would buy it. If NFL Network was stand alone, I would not pay a dime for it. Well, maybe a dime.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey Barry, good news. Envision (the manufacturer of the LCD), contacted me back, and there was a firmware update (requires a Windows machine, seems to use DDC protocols), for the monitor. Apparently it accidentally detects 1080i as 540p, thus no deinterlacer used. The fix corrects this problem..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/hdmon.jpg 


I now got 1080 lines of ESPN2.







(well, 900 lines due to the native res of the display..)


----------



## bingo182

Bandwidth shaping in action. Also provides instructions on how to test yourself. I don't use RR so I didn't.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...erference.html


----------



## rich21

Bad link


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Interesting. The word "**********" in the bad link seems to have been replaced by asteriks. Is that some weird automatic feature of the AVS forum?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12642427
> 
> 
> Interesting. The word "**********" in the bad link seems to have been replaced by asteriks. Is that some weird automatic feature of the AVS forum?



Whoa! Apparently it IS an automatic feature of this forum. The word that I tried to spell out is:


b i t t o r r e n t


----------



## Hakemon

I can't run the test.


I'm behind a router, and use a Mac.


----------



## StephenRC

 http://preview.*******.com/2g3aeo will get you there.


Edit: Looks like t i n y u r l does it also.


----------



## bingo182

HFB is right. The ********* replaced "b i t t o r r e n t" for some reason. (are we all going to yell at AVS now?)


edit - the test instructions link to EFF is not working, I'll look around for another.



Here's the software they used - http://www.wireshark.org/


----------



## bingo182

 http://www.eff.org/wp/packet-forgery...comcast-affair


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12642044
> 
> 
> Hey Barry, good news. Envision (the manufacturer of the LCD), contacted me back, and there was a firmware update (requires a Windows machine, seems to use DDC protocols), for the monitor. Apparently it accidentally detects 1080i as 540p, thus no deinterlacer used. The fix corrects this problem..
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/hdmon.jpg
> 
> 
> I now got 1080 lines of ESPN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well, 900 lines due to the native res of the display..)



That is lucky they could update the EDID file. ESPN is 720p.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12642988
> 
> 
> That is lucky they could update the EDID file. ESPN is 720p.



Oh ESPN is 720p? Oh well, then it's full res, no downsizing then.


Their EDID update didn't fix the "1080i only" bug on the 3250HD, but as long as the deinterlacer on my LCD is now kicked into gear, all is fine for me. SA3250HD has a decent 720p to 1080i upscaler.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12643011
> 
> 
> Oh ESPN is 720p? Oh well, then it's full res, no downsizing then.
> 
> 
> Their EDID update didn't fix the "1080i only" bug on the 3250HD, but as long as the deinterlacer on my LCD is now kicked into gear, all is fine for me. SA3250HD has a decent 720p to 1080i upscaler.



You should ask them for a new EDID file. ESPN is now going 720p>1080i>900p.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12643058
> 
> 
> You should ask them for a new EDID file. ESPN is now going 720p>1080i>900p.



I'll try asking them again. I did mention SA3250HD problems in the original email, but they seem to have ignored that part.


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, Envision contacted me back. They are telling me it's not their problem, and it's SA's problem, and thus won't fix it.


Oh well. I'm fine with the quality it gave me last night, it was decent, even for me.


----------



## Barry928

I really dislike that kind of company response. The cable box reads the file and outputs the formats in the displays EDID file. When Panny, Sony, Mits, Tosh, Sammy and LG all trigger 720p output in the 3250HD and Envision does not then it is most certainly a problem with their EDID file. Tell them you live in a big house with many roommates and all the other displays work perfect with the same cable box just not the Envision to see if they try to bs you some more.


----------



## Hakemon

Last time I got action was with a threat for a class action lawsuite.







I could throw that in too if you think it could work.


----------



## kilun

Not quite sure if this is the correct place.


On Sunday(The 30th) Roadrunner went down in my area(Kelly's Park/Mt plymouth), and I've been having problems with a pc game, Tabula Rasa.


I connected rr support to see if anything was wrong with their end, they said no.


I've done all the following: Connected directly to pc, opened all specific ports on my router and norton firewall.


Reformatted my pc, installing only the game and windows(worked around midnight new years) Installed norton, used router with all ports open, connected for a max of 1hour 50minutes +-5min this afternoon. Connected two other times up to about an hour without problems as well, but other than that massive latency somewhere.


Can't get a connection now for more than 1-5minutes, as I'm just horribly lagged out. I thought it maybe a problem with Ncsoft, or the application itself, but I'm thinking it has something to do with the location of the game server or something. I'm connected directly to the modem, everything is turned off and same thing. I had zero problems before sundays outage. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I just visited the Melbourne Bright House office to exchange a broken remote and asked if there were any new HD channels coming. I was told there will be 5 new channels Feb 1 - National Geographic HD, Science HD, Animal Planet HD, TLC HD, Discovery Channel HD. This is also listed on the Bright House web site.


----------



## Hakemon

Woo hoo! Finally!


Though, they seem to only be Discovery owned channels, so no Scifi Channel...


----------



## rich21

Damn, no so SciFi


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Yeah, I'm excited about the new channels, but no SciFi is really disappointing. The current SD feed is horrible.


BTW, does BSG actually broadcast in HD on the HD version of SciFi? I had assumed so. We watch a lot of SciFi channel, but I'm not sure how much of it is actually in HD.


Edit: Also, I'm a little surprised that a person at the equipment exchange desk would actually know which new channels are being introduced. Has there been a press release with the names of the channels?


----------



## rolltide1017

Yes to BSG being in HD.


Like the new channels but was really hopping for SciFi HD before BSG returns in March. Gues there is no chance at that now.


----------



## Barry928

I was also hoping for SciFi HD.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12659958
> 
> 
> Has there been a press release with the names of the channels?


 http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/12663746
> 
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx



Thanks!


Also, I saw a note that the Seminole Government channel was moving from analog to digital. I think we already knew that was happening. But what I didn't know was that a digital box is only $1 per month? Is that new? I think that's great. Sounds like BHN is really trying to move folks off the analog channels.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...tory?track=rss


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/12663746
> 
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...s/default.aspx



While I am not one to complain about more free HD... I was hoping for USA-HD or FX-HD in that list also. Of course the obvious... FSN-HD is a pipe dream at this point.


So now the $6 HD Pack is for only MOJO, HD-Net1&2, and Universal-HD... all channels I rarely watch. I am looking forward to spending that $6 on the first movie channel added (Cinemax, Starz) in HD and get much more for my $6.


----------



## Barry928

Where can I sign up for the $1 a month set top box?


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/12667350
> 
> 
> So now the $6 HD Pack is for only MOJO, HD-Net1&2, and Universal-HD... all channels I rarely watch. I am looking forward to spending that $6 on the first movie channel added (Cinemax, Starz) in HD and get much more for my $6.



I dropped the HD pack the day after Brighthouse gave us ESPN/ESPN2 HD for free.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12670110
> 
> 
> Where can I sign up for the $1 a month set top box?



If any one finds out (if there are any catches to this) please post. I was in Tampa for Xmas, and saw their BHN ad there for that... Local gov't channels moving and digital box for $1/month. I would gladly put a box in every room that's non-HD for $1/month.


----------



## Hakemon

Jeez, if it's a buck a month, i can finally get my mother to go digital.


----------



## nicholga

Has anyone with both analog and digital sets noticed that the typical 5 second delay has switched from the digital to analog?? I was watching the UCF bowl game the other night on ESPN HD and the other TV's w/ analog had it on as well, but for once I was seeing/hearing things before the analog TV was. I checked some of the others and they seemed to be swapped as well. Perhaps a sign of things to come... Meanwhile RR issues are still out there. I checked a traceroute from Melbourne to Tampa to the pop-server and they're still routing to ATL, then DC, back down to Tampa, although it looks as though they've changed to a Level3 backbone.


Tonight:

traceroute to pop-server.cfl.rr.com (75.180.132.46), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

1 10.208.208.1 (10.208.208.1) 5.990 ms 9.750 ms 14.124 ms

2 gig6-1-1.orldflmbhe-rtr2.cfl.rr.com (24.95.229.73) 15.508 ms 15.766 ms *

3 157.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.157) 20.217 ms 20.451 ms *

4 214.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.214) 24.339 ms 24.874 ms 25.381 ms

5 te-7-1.car2.Orlando1.Level3.net (4.79.118.41) 25.120 ms 25.624 ms 25.851 ms

6 ae-11-11.car1.Orlando1.Level3.net (4.69.133.73) 24.510 ms 15.079 ms 15.641 ms

7 ae-6-6.ebr1.Atlanta2.Level3.net (4.69.133.78) 28.345 ms 28.615 ms 28.873 ms

8 * * *

9 ae-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.132.86) 58.958 ms 58.686 ms 59.210 ms

10 ae-61-61.csw1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.130) 47.878 ms ae-71-71.csw2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.134) 47.097 ms ae-81-81.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.138) 53.311 ms

11 ae-14-69.car4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.68.17.6) 49.768 ms ae-24-79.car4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.68.17.70) 43.923 ms ae-34-89.car4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.68.17.134) 37.368 ms

12 4.78.40.6 (4.78.40.6) 43.437 ms 47.009 ms 36.189 ms

13 (66.109.1.133) 40.632 ms 41.812 ms 43.531 ms

14 ge-7-0-0.c1.pit75.tbone.rr.com (66.109.3.114) 50.908 ms 50.376 ms 49.833 ms

15 ge-7-1-0.c0.pit75.tbone.rr.com (66.109.0.97) 49.267 ms 47.168 ms 44.651 ms

16 66.109.3.170 (66.109.3.170) 65.802 ms 63.912 ms 63.039 ms

17 * * *

30 * * *


Previous:

traceroute pop-server.cfl.rr.com

traceroute to pop-server.cfl.rr.com (75.180.132.46), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

1 10.208.208.1 (10.208.208.1) 13.933 ms 14.178 ms 16.150 ms

2 gig6-1-1.orldflmbhe-rtr2.cfl.rr.com (24.95.229.73) 18.200 ms 18.460 ms *

3 157.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.157) 26.824 ms 27.084 ms *

4 202.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.202) 27.313 ms 27.576 ms 32.745 ms

5 205.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.205) 33.002 ms 42.499 ms 42.764 ms

6 ge-1-2-0.cr0.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.84) 41.146 ms 29.012 ms 28.881 ms

7 ae-0-0.cr1.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.35) 29.106 ms 29.337 ms 30.808 ms

8 ae-4-0.cr0.dca10.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.33) 45.829 ms 49.138 ms 49.388 ms

9 66.109.6.99 (66.109.6.99) 61.056 ms 60.755 ms 61.293 ms

10 * * *

.. * * *

30 * * *


----------



## Hakemon

So it wasn't just me! I thought I was hearing things when my digital TV had a more-ahead picture/sound than the NTSC TV. Guess it wasn't me.


----------



## property33

Yes, I noticed it to, TV's with converter boxes are 4/5 seconds ahead of analog TVs/tvs not using a box & just hooked up to cable. Ocoee, 34761


----------



## FLBuckeye

Speed Channel HD debuts around February 7th and I hope BHN picks it up soon after. The timing of their HD conversion is related to their extensive coverage of the Daytona 500 and speed weeks.


----------



## Spriteman

anyone else notice an audio suppression on channels 24 and 23 (cnn & cnn HLN)? it's drastically lower (


----------



## bingo182

You will only be able to get the government channels in the digital tier. Checked with two different sources (one commercial, one residential)


Drat!


----------



## twartacus

so it's not full "digital cable" it's that you simply you get a box and program guide on each tv for a 1$... is a remote extra then?


----------



## Hakemon

I don't get it.. If you get a box, why not just let it get the channels in digital then? The analog sucks, especially for FX, SciFi, and sometimes My65...


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12681916
> 
> 
> I don't get it.. If you get a box, why not just let it get the channels in digital then? The analog sucks, especially for FX, SciFi, and sometimes My65...



$$$$$ The digital package costs about $8.00 a month more than the analog one. Actually for the extra $8.00 it is worth it to get another 180 channels.


----------



## bingo182

They will be very stripped down versions of the boxes allowing for the viewing of the Gov channels. They will allow for the viewing of the standard line up in the digital simulcast as I understand it no extra channels. It is the beginning of industry plans to deal with the digital conversion slated for 2/09. At that time, cable open architecture will hopefully create a need for and allow for retail STB's to be purchased through normal retail outlets such as Best Buy and Radio Shack.


I didn't even think about the remote....


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/12682386
> 
> 
> $$$$$ The digital package costs about $8.00 a month more than the analog one. Actually for the extra $8.00 it is worth it to get another 180 channels.



Of which I never watch those other channels, or there's nothing interesting on.


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/12670606
> 
> 
> I dropped the HD pack the day after Brighthouse gave us ESPN/ESPN2 HD for free.



I just called and dropped the HD pack as well, but the CSRs are still selling it as the only way to get ESPN/2 in HD. I remember reading somewhere that the reason they made the 2 ESPNs free was because they are simulcast in SD, so if that theory applies, then you woulda thought that BHN would have included Discovery HD Theater in the pack as that isnt a true simulcast from Discovery channel... ahh but then we get into the politics of parent company ownership (hence why the 5 channels we're getting in Feb are discovery owned).


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/12693614
> 
> 
> ... Discovery HD Theater in the pack as that isnt a true simulcast from Discovery channel... ahh but then we get into the politics of parent company ownership (hence why the 5 channels we're getting in Feb are discovery owned).



EXCELLANT point. Money. Hey, make a profit, but don't BS me and say it's always the channel owners fault. It takes 2 'people' to negotiate, just like it takes 2 people to argue. I've said that to my kids many times.


----------



## rolltide1017

Has anyone else's 8300HD box rebooted in the last few days? Mine has rebooted the last 2 nights as soon as I turn it off (interrupted a recording last night).


Also, I've started noticing a weird problem recently. If you are watching a show live and decided you want to record it, the 8300 will only record the show up to the point were you hit the "record" button. Example; I was at work yesterday and my wife was watching an episode of American Chopper on HD Theater that I had not seen before. The show was about half over and she had been watching the entire show so, she hit record for me. Normally the 8300 would go back and start recording from the beginning of the episode and continue until the show is over but, it only recorded up to te point where she hit the record button. This isn't the first time this has happened and I would say that I first noticed it about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12707569
> 
> 
> Has anyone else's 8300HD box rebooted in the last few days? Mine has rebooted the last 2 nights as soon as I turn it off (interrupted a recording last night).



I've definitely turned my box off in the last few days while recording stuff. No reboot. Recordings have been fine.


----------



## Motham

Also, I've started noticing a weird problem recently. If you are watching a show live and decided you want to record it, the 8300 will only record the show up to the point were you hit the "record" button.




Yes, I've noticed the same thing, most annoying!!


----------



## CFLKnight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/12680978
> 
> 
> anyone else notice an audio suppression on channels 24 and 23 (cnn & cnn HLN)? it's drastically lower (


----------



## MattKey

so there seems to be a buffer loss now apparently......


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12707569
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've started noticing a weird problem recently. If you are watching a show live and decided you want to record it, the 8300 will only record the show up to the point were you hit the "record" button. Example; I was at work yesterday and my wife was watching an episode of American Chopper on HD Theater that I had not seen before. The show was about half over and she had been watching the entire show so, she hit record for me. Normally the 8300 would go back and start recording from the beginning of the episode and continue until the show is over but, it only recorded up to te point where she hit the record button. This isn't the first time this has happened and I would say that I first noticed it about 2-3 months ago.



Yeah, this is a new "feature" of the new box. Among the other "great" new "features" of this box, this is one of the worst ones. Glad I was able to convince a higher up at BH to give me one of the older boxes again!


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/12680996
> 
> 
> You will only be able to get the government channels in the digital tier. Checked with two different sources (one commercial, one residential)
> 
> 
> Drat!




This could be a VERY good thing. If BHN could give out these very stripped down boxes to their analog subscribers without noticably affecting their bill, they could drop all of the analog signals, go all digital, keep everyone's channel lineups unchanged, and free up enough bandwidth for almost 250 HD channels.

All that without investing anything in fiber, or switched digital, or on demand, etc... They could keep up with Directv HD using the current infrastructure.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/12718695
> 
> 
> This could be a VERY good thing. If BHN could give out these very stripped down boxes to their analog subscribers without noticably affecting their bill, they could drop all of the analog signals, go all digital, keep everyone's channel lineups unchanged, and free up enough bandwidth for almost 250 HD channels.
> 
> All that without investing anything in fiber, or switched digital, or on demand, etc... They could keep up with Directv HD using the current infrastructure.



I agree. Even if they lost a few dollars on the low-end customers (subsidizing the low-end box) it seems that they would more than make it up on increased subscribers on the high end, and stop the flow of customers to satellite. Plus, as you point out, they would save all that money on a new infrastructure. I wish we had more insight into BHN finances ... not that it would make any difference.


----------



## cts1085

I have been seeing sporadic problems with my sa8300HDC and decided to reboot it - it seems to have fixed some problems and added features and removed some others - has anyone else seen this?


Added: (GREAT!)

When fast forwarding and press play it now automatically backs-up a few seconds to start playing (kinda like the 8200 dvr)


Removed:

With HDMI connection you can not select the output resolution - this means when changing channels between HD and SD the AVR/TV has to re-sync - causes distruptions.


Still Waiting For:

Recording priority on scheduled programs along with days of week limits.


Thoughts?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/12718549
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is a new "feature" of the new box. Among the other "great" new "features" of this box, this is one of the worst ones. Glad I was able to convince a higher up at BH to give me one of the older boxes again!



I don't have the newer 8300HDC box, this is occurring on the older 8300 box which I still have. Been happening for a while now. I will never trade in my 8300 for the new one because of all the problems people have reported.


----------



## rickgg46

My unit rebooted today... I leave it on all the time, when I tv came on this am at 5am there was no pic nothing.. I turned the power one and off a couple of times and it rebooted. Then the pic came back but when I changed channels the channel number did not appear it showed channel 0

I unplugged the unit waited and then plugged it in and left for work. Getting home this evening it seems ok.. Haven't had time to really check it out yet..


Am a bit unhappy with not being able to use the HDMI connection as I also had the drop out problems with the sound. Now that I use component I dont have that, but still see pixelation from time to time. Seems to me they need to get that stuff taken care of whether its a hardware or software problem...


Ive had my unit for over a year...so I assume its the older model..


Does anyone know if the are upgrading software or what is going on???


----------



## Hakemon

Speaking of dropouts, I have audio dropouts over analog audio.


It seems to happen sometimes when a BHN commercial plays. When the commercial is done and the real channel comes back, the audio is blank and I have to channel up and down to get the audio back.


SA3250HD as most of you know..


This seems to happen more on Discovery Channel.


Btw, it seems I got closed caption on Nickelodeon though now, finally!


----------



## rickgg46

I just got off the phone with BHN, they told me they have been doing some upgrade downloads. And my situation could have been that going on. I'll have to wait and see if it reoccurrs.. The downloads they told me were to address several problems that had been reported on both old and new units.


As far as the hdmi thing...no real resolution for that...apparently they are still hashing out the problem and what to do and what it is... I told them I didn't have that problem with the sat. receiver when I was on DTV.. They told me the component connection was just as good as far as the quality of the signal sent to the tv via that connection. And they gave cudos to the sat. company for not having problems with their boxes when both hdmi and component cable were being used. and that's when they told me the higher ups were working on the problem/solution..


So not really any complete resolution to the hdmi thing... And maybe the downloads being done now will take care of some of the other problems. Guess I will just have to wait and see what happens over the next couple of weeks.


They are however coming out to check my signal strength and make sure the cable is ok as it was never burried completely along my house....the installer didn't have any equipment other than a shovel.. So he just threw an inch or so of sand over the cable.. So they want to check the signal and reburry the line correctly...


----------



## Stiletto

Everytime I rebooted my 8300HDC I had different "features". I finally gave up and found an older 8300HD to trade it in for.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cts1085* /forum/post/12721242
> 
> 
> I have been seeing sporadic problems with my sa8300HDC and decided to reboot it - it seems to have fixed some problems and added features and removed some others - has anyone else seen this?
> 
> 
> Added: (GREAT!)
> 
> When fast forwarding and press play it now automatically backs-up a few seconds to start playing (kinda like the 8200 dvr)
> 
> 
> Removed:
> 
> With HDMI connection you can not select the output resolution - this means when changing channels between HD and SD the AVR/TV has to re-sync - causes distruptions.
> 
> 
> Still Waiting For:
> 
> Recording priority on scheduled programs along with days of week limits.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## PrestonD

Does BHN use QAM for their cable signals? I have a USB card that records in NTSC and ATSC and when I hooked it up to cable it didnt get any channels whatsoever...but off antenna I get reception.


----------



## james32746

Yes it uses unencrypted QAM (for basic cable channels and broadcast HD channels) and encrypted QAM (everything else).


----------



## Stiletto

Usually Barry is pretty quick with these OCAP tidbits:

http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/07/o...omes-true2way/ 
http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/07/p...uring-tru2way/


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for the posted links. I had read the announcements but did not post them right away. I am both happy to see this finally moving forward and disappointed it took this many years to reach this point.


----------



## Hakemon

Analog audio dropout on the 3250 is starting to be a problem..


Sometimes just tuning to a channel will cause audio to go out, and i'll have to channel up and down just to get it to kick in..


----------



## bingo182

Regarding Comcast and the bandwidth shaping, it looks like the FCC may check it out. Hopefully this will prevent other providers from doing the same thing. I don't think the investigation will have much teeth....

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5g...Q5hpwD8U1UOFO0


----------



## Hakemon

That investigation seems more about blocking, not shaping.


----------



## PerfectCr

Comcast to up cable speeds tenfold this year! I wonder if BHN will follow?

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/13895


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12760432
> 
> 
> That investigation seems more about blocking, not shaping.



Same thing, I'm just using the terminology that we use in hotels. "Shaping" doesn't seem as negative. Blocking sounds like I would completely stop certain types of traffic, shaping means reducing the amount of dynamic bandwidth that traffic can utilize. As an ISP, if I reduce P2P traffic to 1k, I haven't blocked it.... completely.


----------



## allowiches

The AP story mentioned said that tests showed Comcast was sending signals to both computers (receiver and sender) that the other had disconnected. I think ACK and NAK were the terms. It basically halted the connection and the user had to start the download again. It was real underhanded stuff.


----------



## meteor3

Good news for those ACC basketball fans in the area.

http://raycomsportsmarketing.com/ind...d=49&Itemid=30 


Raycom will be broadcasting 4 regular season games and the ACC tournament in HD this season. I received confirmation from WRBW that they will indeed be providing these games in HD to us.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...&q=rtn+orlando 

SBTV January 19th to 199.


----------



## PrestonD

If I wanted to go the Tivo route and not use their SA8300HDC does BHN allow use of cable cards? It appears in this thread to be some sort of issue for the lower analog channels? I do see where folks have used cable cards, but not sure of the results.


----------



## james32746

Hopefully Bright House will carry the Retro Television Network subchannel of WRDQ-DT when it launches.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/12772416
> 
> 
> Hopefully Bright House will carry the Retro Television Network subchannel of WRDQ-DT when it launches.



Right now they do not have any other digital feeds other than 27-1. I have an OTA antenna and currently the only HD/digital feed Channel 27 has is 27-1.


----------



## bobby1228

Bright House will install the cable card(s) for your TiVo. The issue with the lower channels is that they're received as analog, rather than diigital, channels. I think the quality suffers quite a bit but others on here don't seem to notice. The SA8300xx receives the lower tier as digital so the quality is much better.


Depending on which model of TiVo you have you'll need either one or two cable cards.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/12773256
> 
> 
> Right now they do not have any other digital feeds other than 27-1. I have an OTA antenna and currently the only HD/digital feed Channel 27 has is 27-1.



I have an antenna too, and there is only 27.1 for the moment, once the RTN channel launches there will be 27.2 as well. When WRDQ-DT went from 480i format to 720p format (when they started airing newscasts from WFTV in HD) they briefly put up a subchannel with the same weather radar as WFTV-DT they subsequently took that channel off and it's been only 27.1 since then.


----------



## rich21

I don't see the big deal to have a sub-channel for SD re-runs. If 27-1 was showing them in HD maybe..


----------



## MattKey

It may not be a big deal to you, but the whole point of the digital change from the business perspective is to get more eyeballs, provide more material to potential viewers, and MOST IMPORTANTLY provide more revenue to the corporate gods, whether that be SD junk like LATV or RTV......


----------



## Hakemon

I got back from my grandparents, whom had FIOS, and here's my verdict: As much as I hate to say it, it seems overrated.


TV Picture: I saw a good deal of compression artifacts during sports events, and it really didn't look any different than BHN's picture.


Internet: Wow, speed test somehow showed 400Kbps!! Either something was seriously screwed up, but the internet was slower than BHN's 7Mbit service.


I think I'll keep BHN for now.







(Not that FIOS is ever coming to my area anyway.)


----------



## DKubicki

Just thought I would share

http://newsroom.cisco.com/dlls/2008/prod_010708c.html 


Maybe this will work a bit better than the 8300's


----------



## rolltide1017

It's not really the boxes that are the problem but rather the software, that BHN decided to right themselves, that is the problem (at least this is what I think i remember reading).


----------



## bubbalou32

Is there any way to block specific channels with the SA3250HD? Scrolling thru channels you never watch seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/12813783
> 
> 
> Is there any way to block specific channels with the SA3250HD? Scrolling thru channels you never watch seems like a waste of time.



Yea, as odd as this sounds, I would like to get rid of news and shopping channels.


3250HD is rather slow in it's EPG interface. Lag heaven.


----------



## jabristor

Anyone else get this from BHN:


Gamers: Full Speed Ahead

http://cfl.brightbiz.com/gamer


----------



## Hakemon

I call complete BS on them until they fix the speed in general for gaming.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/12833343
> 
> 
> Anyone else get this from BHN:
> 
> 
> Gamers: Full Speed Ahead
> 
> http://cfl.brightbiz.com/gamer



I got this a few months back. I gave them a call since the details of the service were a little vague...


My first thought was that since this was a "business class" service that bandwidth was guaranteed -- DENIED. It is "best effort"


Next I wondered if the upload speed was any better -- DENIED. It's the same service as Road Runner Premium


So, I asked the rep, what I get for my extra $10/month -- A static IP, a different modem, and 24/7 live tech support with guaranteed 24 hour response for call-outs.


My response to that:

1 - DynDNS.or, NO-IP.com, or ZoneEdit.com can handle the static IP issue

2 - If I have a problem, I'm going to tell the tech what the problem is. I don't need them to diagnose it.

3 - The last service call I had was 3 years ago when my 3COM modem died. They were out the next day anyway.


And in case anyone was wondering, with RR Premium (and this service) you get 25 email accounts instead of 10.


----------



## Hakemon

I use Gmail, never the ISP email, which you have to change if you change address.


"Best effort" isn't worth crap sadly. I don't trust that...


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/12836935
> 
> 
> So, I asked the rep, what I get for my extra $10/month -- A static IP, a different modem, and 24/7 live tech support with guaranteed 24 hour response for call-outs.
> 
> 
> My response to that:
> 
> 1 - DynDNS.or, NO-IP.com, or ZoneEdit.com can handle the static IP issue
> 
> 2 - If I have a problem, I'm going to tell the tech what the problem is. I don't need them to diagnose it.
> 
> 3 - The last service call I had was 3 years ago when my 3COM modem died. They were out the next day anyway.
> 
> 
> And in case anyone was wondering, with RR Premium (and this service) you get 25 email accounts instead of 10.



I've had RR premium for a while, it's not worth it to get this 'business/gaming' thing. Like you said, they can't guarantee the speed, etc.


Also, what cranks my nerves is when you call with an issue (I did couple weeks ago, old connections outside caused the internet service to constantly drop off) "...unplug the modem, etc., etc., etc..." I've already done that you dumb***. There should be a notation left on the accounts for those of us who know what they're doing so they don't make us walk through all we've already done. The last call I had I just said yeah, okay, and said I did what they told me to do. tech came out the next day and changed all the connections. If the modem/wiring were sitting right there on top of the desk it wouldn't be so bad but it's hard for my fat*** to climb under the desk and do all that stuff, especially if I've already done it and phone support is telling me to do it again an hour later.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/12837794
> 
> 
> I've had RR premium for a while, it's not worth it to get this 'business/gaming' thing. Like you said, they can't guarantee the speed, etc.
> 
> 
> Also, what cranks my nerves is when you call with an issue (I did couple weeks ago, old connections outside caused the internet service to constantly drop off) "...unplug the modem, etc., etc., etc..." I've already done that you dumb***. There should be a notation left on the accounts for those of us who know what they're doing so they don't make us walk through all we've already done. The last call I had I just said yeah, okay, and said I did what they told me to do. tech came out the next day and changed all the connections. If the modem/wiring were sitting right there on top of the desk it wouldn't be so bad but it's hard for my fat*** to climb under the desk and do all that stuff, especially if I've already done it and phone support is telling me to do it again an hour later.



I have to re-wire my whole network when BHN has to come over for the modem.


Mind you, my router is a real rackmount, ones without internal switches..


Cable Modem > Router > Cisco Catalyst Switch


Then from there my domain controller gives out the DHCP and DNS queries (among other things like active directory, etc..)


Of course, if I didn't rewire it, they'd blame my network, even though right on my wall is networking and security certifications...


When BHN comes over, I just grab the modem and connect it directly to my computer and close the networking closet door..


----------



## PrestonD

Have any of you folks tried recording via firewire from SA 8300HDC box with BHN in central florida? I am going to give it a shot and if anyone has any particulars or expeience if they would be so kind to update I would greatly appreciate it. As soon as my fire wire card arrives I will be trying the steps as outlined in this thread: How to record via IEEE 1394 (Firewire) to Windows XP . I am curious as whether BHN complies with FCC mandate for firewire interface for STBs.


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/12836935
> 
> 
> I got this a few months back. I gave them a call since the details of the service were a little vague...
> 
> 
> My first thought was that since this was a "business class" service that bandwidth was guaranteed -- DENIED. It is "best effort"
> 
> 
> Next I wondered if the upload speed was any better -- DENIED. It's the same service as Road Runner Premium
> 
> 
> So, I asked the rep, what I get for my extra $10/month -- A static IP, a different modem, and 24/7 live tech support with guaranteed 24 hour response for call-outs.
> 
> 
> My response to that:
> 
> 1 - DynDNS.or, NO-IP.com, or ZoneEdit.com can handle the static IP issue
> 
> 2 - If I have a problem, I'm going to tell the tech what the problem is. I don't need them to diagnose it.
> 
> 3 - The last service call I had was 3 years ago when my 3COM modem died. They were out the next day anyway.
> 
> 
> And in case anyone was wondering, with RR Premium (and this service) you get 25 email accounts instead of 10.



yeah, I would have to call BS on that as well... although I have noticed they are screwing w/ DHCP now in that before if you kept your connection up w/ your router, the DHCP serve r would just re-issue the lease, now they're sending down new IP's so you end up losing your connections. I was in the middle of working over VPN today and this happened. every time this happens, I have to power cycle my router, so perhaps this activity is their feeble attempt to get more people to buy into this "extreme" package so they can have a static IP and "host" services, but as someone else pointed out, until they increase the upload its not worth it.


oh yeah, found this on slashdot today as well... this bandwidth limiting crap is getting ugly...

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...idth-caps.html


----------



## dkwhite

 http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080117/time_...rnet.html?.v=2 



> Quote:
> Thursday January 17, 1:53 pm ET
> 
> Time Warner Cable Will Do Trial on Setting High-Speed Internet Charges Based on Usage
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) -- Time Warner Cable will experiment with a new pricing structure for high-speed Internet access later this year, charging customers based on how much data they download, a company spokesman said Wednesday.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> The company, the second-largest cable provider in the United States, will start a trial in Beaumont, Texas, in which it will sell new Internet customers tiered levels of service based on how much data they download per month, rather than the usual fixed-price packages with unlimited downloads.
> 
> 
> Company spokesman Alex Dudley said the trial was aimed at improving the network performance by making it more costly for heavy users of large downloads. Dudley said that a small group of super-heavy users of downloads, around 5 percent of the customer base, can account for up to 50 percent of network capacity.
> 
> 
> Dudley said he did not know what the pricing tiers would be nor the download limits. He said the heavy users were likely using the network to download large amounts of video, most likely in high definition.
> 
> 
> It was not clear when exactly the trial would begin, but Dudley said it would likely be around the second quarter. The tiered pricing would only affect new customers in Beaumont, not existing ones.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable is a subsidiary of Time Warner Inc., the world's largest media company.



More:

http://www.slate.com/id/2182152 


AT&T to begin filtering network traffic.


All of these companies (Including Comcast's Throttling) are looking for more bandwidth without having to upgrade their lines. They have apparently decided the best way to do this is to filter out high traffic sites, charger per download, and throttle downloads, to gain that extra bandwidth they can use to upgrade their HD channel lineups.


----------



## rolltide1017

The second BHN tries something like that is the same second I look for a new internet provider, I don't care if I'm a heavy user or not (I don't want to have to monitor my internet usage to save money on a bill). I guess eventually they will move back to the charge per minute usage like the early days of ISPs.


----------



## Hakemon

It sounds like they are bitching that we are trying to use what we pay for. Broadband always totes about being good to stream video, and the soon as we do, they say they don't like it.


I second the above, if they do something like that, we switch providers.


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12850343
> 
> 
> The second BHN tries something like that is the same second I look for a new internet provider, I don't care if I'm a heavy user or not (I don't want to have to monitor my internet usage to save money on a bill). I guess eventually they will move back to the charge per minute usage like the early days of ISPs.



You know, if the asian countries can supply 50-100mbit wideband to their customers, it's really a shame that all American companies can provide at 3-5-7-10 broadband connections, but even worse when they want to milk us for even more to continue giving us the same crappy quality.


RR is already throttling speeds much the same way Comcast is.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I can see the other point of view also. If all my neighbors are downloading every torrent they can get their hands on, and serving it all back up, and I can barely get enough bandwidth to download a single farm-pr0n video before the wife comes home (just an example), then I'm going to be a little pissed off. I want those people to pay more. Now, I realize that them paying more won't necessarily free up bandwidth for me, but it might be an incentive for them to reduce their usage.


Know what I mean? It's similar to truckers paying more road taxes than us car folk. It all depends on what the ISP defines as "heavy user".


----------



## FlasHBurN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12850796
> 
> 
> I can see the other point of view also. If all my neighbors are downloading every torrent they can get their hands on, and serving it all back up, and I can barely get enough bandwidth to download a single farm-pr0n video before the wife comes home (just an example), then I'm going to be a little pissed off. I want those people to pay more. Now, I realize that them paying more won't necessarily free up bandwidth for me, but it might be an incentive for them to reduce their usage.
> 
> 
> Know what I mean? It's similar to truckers paying more road taxes than us car folk. It all depends on what the ISP defines as "heavy user".



It shouldn't have to affect you at all though. If they are going to offer 7mbps then they should have the bandwidth to offer that.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/12852321
> 
> 
> It shouldn't have to affect you at all though. If they are going to offer 7mbps then they should have the bandwidth to offer that.



Sure, but Time Warner obviously doesn't have the infrastructure to provide 7mbps 24/7 to every single customer. Levying a heavy use fee against the top 1% of your users makes business sense for Time Warner. Those users will either leave (making the network more usable for the other 99%), pay the fees (so Time Warner can reinvest in the infrastructure), or change their usage habits.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlasHBurN* /forum/post/12852321
> 
> 
> It shouldn't have to affect you at all though. If they are going to offer 7mbps then they should have the bandwidth to offer that.



Perhaps they should change how they market 7mbps. I don't think they can technically promise 7mbps to every home in a neighborhood because we all share the infrastructure. They need to use weasel words like "up to 7mbps depending on what your neigherbors are doing". But no one will want to hear that. Unfortunately it's a fact of how things work. It's kind of like airlines and hotels overbooking because they know some people won't show up.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Wow just read that article about RR plans to punish people that are simply using what was advertised and what they are paying for.


BHN/RR better not try that crap here in Orlando.


These days there is no way they should be having trouble meeting the bandwidth they advertise...for anyone that pays for it...if they are its cause they are too cheap to update their infrastructure.


Ive been on the fence for awhile now about canceling BHN..mostly due to poor HD channel lineup....but one more nail is all i need.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/12858270
> 
> 
> Wow just read that article about RR plans to punish people that are simply using what was advertised and what they are paying for.
> 
> 
> BHN/RR better not try that crap here in Orlando.
> 
> 
> These days there is no way they should be having trouble meeting the bandwidth they advertise...for anyone that pays for it...if they are its cause they are too cheap to update their infrastructure.
> 
> 
> Ive been on the fence for awhile now about canceling BHN..mostly due to poor HD channel lineup....but one more nail is all i need.



That article says that it will only apply to new customers.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/12858270
> 
> 
> Wow just read that article about RR plans to punish people that are simply using what was advertised and what they are paying for.



"Punish"? Or are they making people that use more pay more and people that use less pay less? Isn't that how it should work?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/12858270
> 
> 
> These days there is no way they should be having trouble meeting the bandwidth they advertise...for anyone that pays for it...if they are its cause they are too cheap to update their infrastructure.



Do you really think that if every one got on at the same time and tried to hit their maximum bandwidth it would ever work? Is there an infrastructure that would allow that? I doubt it. The only way for it to work is to drastically reduce everyone's guaranteed bandwidth. Wow, that would make everyone happy.


And "too cheap" doesn't apply to how businesses work. They're set up to make money. Period. This isn't a socialistic economy or charity. If they spend money, then they charge their customers. They're not the government and can't make more money when then run out.


So the criticisms that should be leveled at BHN should be along the line of whether they're stupid business people. Are they wasting money on the wrong things? Can they increase their profit by offering better options, i.e., more channels? Do they have the skill set to improve the infrastructure?


I really hate defending BHN because I'm so disappointed in their channel line-up and the lack of insight into what they're doing to fix it (and mostly "when" they're doing it). But we should all understand the basics of how business works and stop bashing the wrong things.


Then again, it's a free country (for now) and people can bash whatever the heck they want to. Just my two cents...


----------



## bubbalou32

I ran into a BH tech today who stated the bumps in service in Orlando since around Thanksgiving have to do with service upgrades for business VOIP service. He says things have pretty much settled down.


My internet service seems to have stabilized, good download speeds (large game demos), general page loading and email but I've noticed a latency issue with online gaming of late.


----------



## Hakemon

Saw the commercial for the new HD channels. Don't know if anyone else saw it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12867540
> 
> 
> Saw the commercial for the new HD channels. Don't know if anyone else saw it.



Still coming out Feb 1st? (I think that was the date.)


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/12867742
> 
> 
> Still coming out Feb 1st? (I think that was the date.)



Yep, that's what they said...


All Discovery channel owned stations...


----------



## rolltide1017

I wonder if they will show up in the services menu a few days early like TBS HD and FOOD HD did?


----------



## Hakemon

Can anyone else access Apple.com?


I can't get there, and I seriously need to download iTunes for my new HTPC..


----------



## StephenRC

Apple.com come up fine here in Satellite Beach, the main page showing the new overpriced "Air".


----------



## Hakemon

Huh, it just now became working again. Seems BHN had a route down in the Orlando area..


----------



## xteddyx

Earlier this week we were the first to break the story about Time Warner Cable's plans to implement overage charges (not that you'd know it by reading coverage by the Associated Press or CNET). An internal memo obtained by BroadbandReports.com highlighted the company's plans, but didn't contain exactly what those caps would be.


Multichannel News discovers that Time Warner Cable will initially be setting those monthly caps at 5, 10, 20 or 40 Gigabytes. Another interesting follow up can be found at Cable Digital News, who quotes Charter's CTO as saying "eventually, we will go usage-based."


We're currently going back and digging through Time Warner Cable's third quarter earnings, because we must have missed the part where they say they aren't already making a very healthy profit under the existing flat-rate pricing system.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/T...GB-Month-91091


----------



## rolltide1017

5GB!? That is incredibly low and just insane. This shows there true colors IMO. They are just protecting there PPV/On-demand and trying to stop the movie/TV shows download services. Just 1 HD movie download from Xbox Live and you've hit the first cap, add on top of that everything else you do in a month and we are all screwed under this plan. This isn't just messing with the top 5% of users, these low caps are going to effect many more people then that.


BHN, this is a warning, do anything like that and I will dump every service from you so fast you will not know what hit you. A move like this would finally get me to just suck it up and pay the $200 HD DVR fee from D* and find another solution for internet access.


If this starts to catch on I see a fight in court coming between companies like Microsoft, Apple, Netflix (any company offering movies downloads) vs. the IP providers.


----------



## Impala1ss

I think that fee is onlt $99 now.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/12861921
> 
> 
> I ran into a BH tech today who stated the bumps in service in Orlando since around Thanksgiving have to do with service upgrades for business VOIP service. He says things have pretty much settled down.



Why doesn't BH communicate this to their customers when they call

Customer NO-Service? It would go a long way toward customer confidence.

Tell the customer that they're working on their infrastructure and interruptions

might occur, rather than giving the same boilerplate answer of "We'll have to

send a tech"!!


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/12872415
> 
> 
> Earlier this week we were the first to break the story about Time Warner Cable's plans to implement overage charges (not that you'd know it by reading coverage by the Associated Press or CNET). An internal memo obtained by BroadbandReports.com highlighted the company's plans, but didn't contain exactly what those caps would be.
> 
> 
> Multichannel News discovers that Time Warner Cable will initially be setting those monthly caps at 5, 10, 20 or 40 Gigabytes. Another interesting follow up can be found at Cable Digital News, who quotes Charter's CTO as saying "eventually, we will go usage-based."
> 
> 
> We're currently going back and digging through Time Warner Cable's third quarter earnings, because we must have missed the part where they say they aren't already making a very healthy profit under the existing flat-rate pricing system.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/T...GB-Month-91091



40 gigs as the max???? If this happens in the orlando area I will no doubt be switching to something else. 40 gigs can easily be done in a week with a few movie downloads over xbox live and just general other downloading. That's completely ridiculous.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/12872415
> 
> 
> 
> Multichannel News discovers that Time Warner Cable will initially be setting those monthly caps at 5, 10, 20 or 40 Gigabytes.



Those caps are pathetically small these days. Its like they are setting things up such that the just about everyone exceeds those limits and they can charge fees. Reminds me of the early days of cell phones.


----------



## bubbalou32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motham* /forum/post/12881796
> 
> 
> Why doesn't BH communicate this to their customers when they call
> 
> Customer NO-Service? It would go a long way toward customer confidence.
> 
> Tell the customer that they're working on their infrastructure and interruptions
> 
> might occur, rather than giving the same boilerplate answer of "We'll have to
> 
> send a tech"!!



I had a disappointing customer service experience this weekend. Long story short, I just needed some help with a replacement remote that BH supplied. Being a tech myself, I usually can figure it out but after scouring the BH site on remote programming, I couldn't find a solution. The BH tech didn't want to talk about it, just wanted to schedule a service call. I hung up as fast as I could, researched the manufacturers web site and found the fix. Thank you customer support!


In case you run into the same problem: the new remote would only control the volume thru the cable box. There is a program function to "lock" the volume control to the TV. I found another feature to lock the channel selection to the STB. Neither fix is addressed at the BH site nor is there a link to the manufacturer. Thank God for Google!


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/12888281
> 
> 
> I had a disappointing customer service experience this weekend. Long story short, I just needed some help with a replacement remote that BH supplied. Being a tech myself, I usually can figure it out but after scouring the BH site on remote programming, I couldn't find a solution. The BH tech didn't want to talk about it, just wanted to schedule a service call. I hung up as fast as I could, researched the manufacturers web site and found the fix. Thank you customer support!
> 
> 
> In case you run into the same problem: the new remote would only control the volume thru the cable box. There is a program function to "lock" the volume control to the TV. I found another feature to lock the channel selection to the STB. Neither fix is addressed at the BH site nor is there a link to the manufacturer. Thank God for Google!



on their site it says

Choosing your Volume Control Source


Your Digital Smartnbox and TV both have volume controls. It is possible to program your Digital Remote to control your volume from either source. Follow the instructions to program your remote to control your desired source.


To program the Digital Remote to control the TV volume


1. Press the CBL and SELECT buttons together until the indicator light stays illuminated.

2. Press the VOLUME UP button, and then release it.

3. Press the TV button.


To program the Digital Remote to control the Digital SmartBox volume


1. Press the CBL button and SELECT together until the indicator light stays illuminated.

2. Press the VOLUME UP button, and then release it.

3. Press CBL button.


thats for the remote for my bedroom cable box but with a brief scan it looked like they had it for each remote


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/12888281
> 
> 
> I had a disappointing customer service experience this weekend. Long story short, I just needed some help with a replacement remote that BH supplied. Being a tech myself, I usually can figure it out but after scouring the BH site on remote programming, I couldn't find a solution. The BH tech didn't want to talk about it, just wanted to schedule a service call. I hung up as fast as I could, researched the manufacturers web site and found the fix. Thank you customer support!



Several months ago my internet would go off sporadically. Sometimes for a few minutes, sometimes for hours. Rather than call, I emailed C.S. and described the problem. Perhaps I should have made myself more explicit, my intent was to inform B.H. that something on their side of the spigot was intermittent. Thinking logically (silly me!), B.H. could combine my complaint along with possible others in my area and trace the source of the problem.


Of course I got the usual answer, We'll have to send a tech to diagnose the problem. I wrote back and told them that the outage occurred so sporadically that the chances of the tech being here when the connection was lost was very remote. Same answer.


Whatever the cause, it was eventually solved, and I've had only minor glitches since.


I'm sure the C.S. guys are not idiots, they're just being given insufficient information. If indeed the system was being worked on, and had I been told this, it would have gone a long way in giving me a warm and fuzzy toward the $132.96 I pay B.H. every month.


Anyone at B.H. reading?


----------



## Chris Berry

You did the logical thing by notifying B.H.of your issue. If the issue can't be resolved over the phone, then the next step would be to send a tech out, even if it's on B.H. side. There are a number of factors outside your home that could have caused the issue.


Customer Service does have tools to check on reported maintenance in specific areas and yes it would have been nice if you were informed.


BHN Insider


----------



## Hakemon

You know how I trouble shoot?










I go outside with an extension cord, and plug the cable box/cable modem into the the main cable coming out of the ground. If problem persists, it's not my problem.


That "green" coax amp on my street is a nightmare, BHN are constantly trying to fix it. Perhaps a new one would be smart by now.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I know this question has been asked, but never really found an answer.


I have the 8300 HD DVR and the grey side bars when watching SD stuff is really starting to annoy me. Is there a way to change the sidebars to be black? I have gone thru all the setting menus on the STB and found nothing. Who in the world thought the grey was a good idea.


----------



## Hakemon

As was explained by Barry to me, it's 50% grey to cause 50% equal wear on the screen, so there's no noticeable burn in.


And as I've discovered recently, yes, LCD's can have a burn-in "like" thing happen too.


----------



## twartacus

I am pretty sure the station determines the color, correct? ESPN has the logo they use as filler, as does 1013. I think 1165 is one that uses gray... but most others use black.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

It's the box that determines the side bar color. The channels that define their own color are HD channels that broadcast a 16:9 image. If image is 4:3 then it's up to the box (or TV if there is no box) to fill in the side color.


Unfortunately there's no way to fix this on the SA8300HD. But I've heard of folks that use various forms of stretching and shrinking on the box and TV to allow the TV to create the bars (presumably in black) rather than leave it up to the box. But I would think that this approach would degrade the picture due to all the resolution changes involved.


The grey bars suck. They're very distracting.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/12891502
> 
> 
> on their site it says
> 
> Choosing your Volume Control Source
> 
> 
> Your Digital Smartnbox and TV both have volume controls. It is possible to program your Digital Remote to control your volume from either source. Follow the instructions to program your remote to control your desired source.
> 
> 
> To program the Digital Remote to control the TV volume
> 
> 
> 1. Press the CBL and SELECT buttons together until the indicator light stays illuminated.
> 
> 2. Press the VOLUME UP button, and then release it.
> 
> 3. Press the TV button.
> 
> 
> To program the Digital Remote to control the Digital SmartBox volume
> 
> 
> 1. Press the CBL button and SELECT together until the indicator light stays illuminated.
> 
> 2. Press the VOLUME UP button, and then release it.
> 
> 3. Press CBL button.
> 
> 
> thats for the remote for my bedroom cable box but with a brief scan it looked like they had it for each remote




This leads to the question: How do you program the remote's frequency code for your particular TV? I think I have a manual for the remote at home somewhere. I need a new remote and will be doing all of this soon.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12870216
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will show up in the services menu a few days early like TBS HD and FOOD HD did?



All 5 of the new HD channels advertised to start on Feb. 1 are available in the diagnostic menu (of course, no audio/video, but the program listing is there).


There is one more channel available in the diag. menu that has not been announced - Speed HD on 1332. I wonder if we are looking at a permanent add, or a temporary one for the races in Daytona next month.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/12904518
> 
> 
> All 5 of the new HD channels advertised to start on Feb. 1 are available in the diagnostic menu (of course, no audio/video, but the program listing is there).
> 
> 
> There is one more channel available in the diag. menu that has not been announced - Speed HD on 1332. I wonder if we are looking at a permanent add, or a temporary one for the races in Daytona next month.



YES!!!!!!!!!!!


Speed HD


Thanks for the great news


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Berry* /forum/post/12894185
> 
> 
> You did the logical thing by notifying B.H.of your issue. If the issue can't be resolved over the phone, then the next step would be to send a tech out, even if it's on B.H. side. There are a number of factors outside your home that could have caused the issue.
> 
> 
> Customer Service does have tools to check on reported maintenance in specific areas and yes it would have been nice if you were informed.
> 
> 
> BHN Insider



Nice!


The new cable modem I got, during the last outage where the guy replaced all the connectors, the cable light is not on anymore but I've got access-near the premium I'm paying for. I guess the light's just out.


Another note, when the guy came, he seemed to have his act together, tested the strength @ the modem-didn't make me jump through hoops in unhooking my router or the gigabit switch. He determined the connections needed to be replaced, including the one at the pole where EVERYBODY get's their feed and went on his merry way......


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/12898995
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure the station determines the color, correct? ESPN has the logo they use as filler, as does 1013. I think 1165 is one that uses gray... but most others use black.




I am pretty certain its the box thats adding the grey bars.


What I did for test was set my 8300 to 4:3 TV - SQUEEZE LB instead of 16:9.


With that the SD channels do not have the grey bars and instead have black bars added by my TV...and I can use my TV's aspect control functions instead of the cable boxes. With the cable box set to 16:9..my TV's aspect control functions are "disabled".


However with my TV that setting causes actual HD 16:9 channels to be messed up causing me to have to use the TV's aspect controls each time I switch from a HD source to SD source and back. If my TV were able to "remember" aspect settings for each source type (480i, 720p, etc) then this trick of telling the STV my TV is 4:3 would actually solve the problem. But it does not and having to constantly reset the aspect on the TV is more of a pain than seeing stupid grey bars.


Just seems silly to not have an option in the 8300 settings to define what color you want the bars to be. I bet its capable of it but BHN has disabled it.


----------



## davenyl

This thursday there will be two new episodes of Chuck on NBC, 8pm and 10pm. But the BHN program guide shows the 8pm episode but then the florida republican debate from 9pm to 11pm. Has anybody heard if that 2nd episode of Chuck will be shown again? I couldn't see anything in the guide for future airings of it.


----------



## james32746

It appears WESH is pre-empting it for their own debate coverage, you are out of luck and will have to wait til' it shows up again as a rerun, unless you got an outdoor antenna and can pick up another distant NBC station (like WFLA in Tampa, which is showing the second new Chuck episode).


----------



## Chris Berry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/12904518
> 
> 
> All 5 of the new HD channels advertised to start on Feb. 1 are available in the diagnostic menu (of course, no audio/video, but the program listing is there).
> 
> 
> There is one more channel available in the diag. menu that has not been announced - Speed HD on 1332. I wonder if we are looking at a permanent add, or a temporary one for the races in Daytona next month.



Speed HD will be a permanent add but not before the 2008 Speed Week activities at Daytona. Any of the 2008 races that appear on FOX, TNT, NBC, etc., will be broadcast in HD.


BHN Insider


----------



## Hakemon

This came in the mail today.


The extra 2 are non-HD..


----------



## Hakemon

And here's the lineup. (To big to attach here)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...gon/lineup.jpg 


Why are some standard digital channels in the HD lineup? That makes no sense, and is confusing...


----------



## PopcornGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davenyl* /forum/post/12906652
> 
> 
> This thursday there will be two new episodes of Chuck on NBC, 8pm and 10pm. But the BHN program guide shows the 8pm episode but then the florida republican debate from 9pm to 11pm. Has anybody heard if that 2nd episode of Chuck will be shown again? I couldn't see anything in the guide for future airings of it.



The other 2 new programs moved to this Saturday afternoon at 2pm-"Celebrity Apprentice" and 3pm-"Chuck". I saw these odd times on my Tivo To Do List and confirmed it on the WESH TV listings (sorry... I can't give the link).


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/12904518
> 
> 
> All 5 of the new HD channels advertised to start on Feb. 1 are available in the diagnostic menu (of course, no audio/video, but the program listing is there).
> 
> 
> There is one more channel available in the diag. menu that has not been announced - Speed HD on 1332. I wonder if we are looking at a permanent add, or a temporary one for the races in Daytona next month.



How do you see these listings again? I've enter "diag" mode but none of the new channels show up on my guide. I have the old 8300 if that matters or, should I try a reboot?


With no audio and video why do I even care so much!?


----------



## Hakemon

I don't even know how to enter the diagnostic mode on my 3250HD.. I used to use DIAG all the time to check my SNR levels...


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12910836
> 
> 
> How do you see these listings again? I've enter "diag" mode but none of the new channels show up on my guide. I have the old 8300 if that matters or, should I try a reboot?
> 
> 
> With no audio and video why do I even care so much!?



I just checked on my 8300HD and I don't see any of the channels yet in diag mode.


Michael


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/12910836
> 
> 
> How do you see these listings again? I've enter "diag" mode but none of the new channels show up on my guide. I have the old 8300 if that matters or, should I try a reboot?
> 
> 
> With no audio and video why do I even care so much!?



They won't show up in the guide - you have to key the channel number directly. I have the older 8300 too







Also - why do we care? We really don't - except for finding hidden gems such as Speed HD.


----------



## DaveA

Is anyone else using their plain-old TV tuner to tune the clear QAM digital channels, rather than a converter box or cable card? I have been doing so since May 2007 with no problems.


Recently (Saturday?), the broadcast-network HD channels apparently had their channel numbers reassigned. Here's the best I can figure out for the HD channel assignments (Melbourne lineup):

Code:


Code:


Station            Old Channel      New Channel
-------            -----------      -----------
FOX (WOFL-HD)          76.1            35.1
NBC (WEST-HD)          76.2             2.1
ABC (WFTV-HD)          80.1             9.1
CBS (WKMG-HD)         105.2             6.1
PBS (WMFE-HD)         105.7            24.1

From what I can tell, the new channels correspond directly to their station channel numbers. This should make it more convenient to find the broadcast channels.


----------



## DaveA

Is anyone using a cablecard in their TV? If so, what brand of TV? Have you had any problems with the setup or usage? With the 5 additional HD channels coming Feb 1, I'm seriously tempted to upgrade to digital cable and get a cablecard, but I have NO interest in getting a converter box.


Thanks.


----------



## PopcornGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveA* /forum/post/12913581
> 
> 
> Is anyone using a cablecard in their TV? If so, what brand of TV? Have you had any problems with the setup or usage? With the 5 additional HD channels coming Feb 1, I'm seriously tempted to upgrade to digital cable and get a cablecard, but I have NO interest in getting a converter box.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Brighthouse has both s-cards and m-cards from Scientific Atlanta. Both cost the same ($2.95) but the m-card is newer technology (not necessarily better). An m-card can tune multiple data streams and is a cost saver in a Tivo HD. They do require a truck roll and must be paired to the device they are installed in by the installer. Cablecards are one-way communication only so no onDemand stuff. I believe you can order PPVs over the phone and still receive them on your cablecard TV. Digital cable packages include a cable box (that you may not want) in the package price.


I have two m-cards in a Tivo Series 3 (the original HD Tivo requires two cablecards even if they are m-cards). I have had no problems with their reliability aside from an issue caused when Tivo released a software update.


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveA* /forum/post/12913568
> 
> 
> Is anyone else using their plain-old TV tuner to tune the clear QAM digital channels, rather than a converter box or cable card? I have been doing so since May 2007 with no problems.
> 
> 
> Recently (Saturday?), the broadcast-network HD channels apparently had their channel numbers reassigned. Here's the best I can figure out for the HD channel assignments (Melbourne lineup):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Station            Old Channel      New Channel
> -------            -----------      -----------
> FOX (WOFL-HD)          76.1            35.1
> NBC (WEST-HD)          76.2             2.1
> ABC (WFTV-HD)          80.1             9.1
> CBS (WKMG-HD)         105.2             6.1
> PBS (WMFE-HD)         105.7            24.1
> 
> From what I can tell, the new channels correspond directly to their station channel numbers. This should make it more convenient to find the broadcast channels.



they are not physically at those new numbers, just remap to them as they always had.


I have however lost wrbw which should remap to 65.1 and the other minor basic hd channels.


If i enter 76.1 here i get wkmg hd in addition to getting it at 6.1 so it's weird that it was at 105.2 for you


----------



## Barry928

Not so strange since he is on the Melbourne headend. Different QAM assignments.


----------



## Hakemon

Anyone else get a nice BHN letter pretty much saying our prices are getting jacked up again? Not again.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12918939
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a nice BHN letter pretty much saying our prices are getting jacked up again? Not again.



You'll get one every January.


----------



## Barry928

DirecTV and Comcast have also announced price increases in the last week.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12918939
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a nice BHN letter pretty much saying our prices are getting jacked up again? Not again.



At least I'm saving $6/mnth by not having that stupid HD pack with mojo and whatever else useless HD channels they had on there.


----------



## Hakemon

Crap. Any more of an increase and we just can't pay for it anymore...


----------



## Hakemon

Is analog channel 20 out or something?


I just tested my new HTPC's NTSC capabilities and digital capabilities, and "NTSC Cable - 20" wouldn't tune it, it was a black fuzzy screen with audio. Though, when tuning from 19 to 20, you DO see channel 20 for a split second..


So either the tuner is bust, or BHN has a problem...


----------



## twartacus

FSN? -I have not heard anything about this in a while. Does anyone have any "insider" info on the possibility of this being added in the near future? If not, it's going to be DTV time come baseball season.


BHN = No FSN, no NFL Network, only 1/2 the Magic games. DTV = all 3 in HD.


I don't like the contract idea... but tired of waiting.


----------



## MattKey

"At least I'm saving $6/mnth by not having that stupid HD pack with mojo and whatever else useless HD channels they had on there."


Then you are missing out on the two HDnet channels which is some of the best HD BHN has to offer IMO. I enjoy all the HD concerts as well as a lot of the other stuff...(Torchwood, Treasures of the Trust, Enterprise, World news report and Dan Rathers News show, (both of which are Complete HD which NO ONE else in the news business does yet) etc....)


I agree with you regarding the content of MOJO, one thing about the channel i like though is that they are the best users of Digital surround on the lineup, Even the promos have awesome surround. but the programming on mojo sux.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/12927960
> 
> 
> "At least I'm saving $6/mnth by not having that stupid HD pack with mojo and whatever else useless HD channels they had on there."
> 
> 
> Then you are missing out on the two HDnet channels which is some of the best HD BHN has to offer IMO. I enjoy all the HD concerts as well as a lot of the other stuff...(Torchwood, Treasures of the Trust, Enterprise, World news report and Dan Rathers News show, (both of which are Complete HD which NO ONE else in the news business does yet) etc....)
> 
> 
> I agree with you regarding the content of MOJO, one thing about the channel i like though is that they are the best users of Digital surround on the lineup, Even the promos have awesome surround. but the programming on mojo sux.



I finally dropped it this week too. Every once in a while there's something on there, but not $6 for 4 channels. MOJO dropped MLB last year too. They used to have 3-4 games a week.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/12928806
> 
> 
> I finally dropped it this week too. Every once in a while there's something on there, but not $6 for 4 channels. MOJO dropped MLB last year too. They used to have 3-4 games a week.



I agree, there is no reason why those 4 channels should cost me an extra $6/mnth, there is nothing on those channels that warrent that price, they should just be included in the regular HD tier


----------



## the64gto

I just got the mailing from BHN indicating the increase in prices for Mar08. I also just cancelled the HD pack to offset the increase. Geeeez!


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, I'm one that disagrees. I think the price for HBO and other movie channels is ridiculous because they play mostly crap movies with a good one thrown in every once in a while. I would pay $6 just for HDNet Movies, I think that 90% of the movies they show are better then most of what HBO shows. Had fun watching Hook last night!


----------



## Hakemon

I could easily watch any movie I want on Netflix, as long as BHN doesn't sever those packets.


----------



## mgsports

ACCUWEATHER Channel yet in Orlando?

AT&T U-Verse or FIOS yet because they would have FSN Florida and NFL Network and won't need a S. Dish to watch just a Cable Box like BHN,Comacst have?

More HD channels being added on February 1st the day before Groundhog Day and 2 days before the Super Bowl?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Regarding the HDPack, I agree that the movie selection on HDNet Movies is MUCH better than HBO or Showtime. I had them all for about a year, and I probably recorded movies from HDNet about 10x more often than HBO or Showtime. Plus, I love Mojo! I have no idea why BHN chose these channels for the $6 addition, but I happily pay it. I recently dropped the movie packages because they were a complete waste of money.


Regarding Netflix, the movie selection from the On-Demand list (I forget the Netflix name) is very poor. We could rarely find something to watch. Also, while the quality is pretty good, probably DVD quality, it's certainly not HD quality.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12941605
> 
> 
> I could easily watch any movie I want on Netflix, as long as BHN doesn't sever those packets.



All in glorious HD, right? That's what I thought.


Look, you don't want to pay $6 fine, but those making it sound as if these channels are a waste of bandwidth are just digging for something to be upset about. You know what is really a waste of bandwidth...TBS HD and any other HD channel that uses the stretching method to butcher there shows. At least all the channels in the HD Pak are full HD 24/7.


----------



## Hakemon

Sometimes I just don't care about HD video anymore. I'm getting more blind and blind everyday, I can't even see the difference between 480p and 720p now. So netflix is perfectly fine, for watching DVD quality videos online over the internet, when I want to watch it.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/12952336
> 
> 
> Sometimes I just don't care about HD video anymore. I'm getting more blind and blind everyday, I can't even see the difference between 480p and 720p now. So netflix is perfectly fine, for watching DVD quality videos online over the internet, when I want to watch it.



Yeah.. The excitement is dwindling.


Honestly, I really enjoy sports in HD, for most everything else, HD doesn't make a movie or sitcom any more enjoyable for me.


Please get Versus HD, NFLHD, and Big10HD and I don't care if you never add another HD channel.


Oh and... FSN Florida, I almost forgot.


----------



## jabristor

Anybody hearing the rumor that BHN CFL is being sold to either: TWC, Comcast, or Cablevision?


----------



## LonghornXP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/12964885
> 
> 
> Anybody hearing the rumor that BHN CFL is being sold to either: TWC, Comcast, or Cablevision?



I've been hearing that BHN wants to sell both the Tampa Bay and Central Florida markets while they can still get a good selling price. I'm also hearing more about Comcast being the buyer now compared to say a couple of months ago. Also keep in mind that not that long ago BHN sold their Miami area systems to Comcast. Also keep in mind that Comcast currently serves parts of Pasco and nearly all of Sarasota today. No doubt that both of these markets will be very good markets for Comcast. Also just the sheer fact that Comcast has contracts in place for many of the HD channels BHN refuses to carry cannot hurt. Starz HD, Cinemax HD, NFL HD, SciFI HD, USA Network HD, Starz On Demand, Encore On Demand and tons of Free Movies On Demand are a few of the best known channels we might gain.


This is coming from a person who now has BHN but had Comcast in New Hampshire for over a year so I have personal experience with both companies services.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LonghornXP* /forum/post/12965265
> 
> 
> I've been hearing that BHN wants to sell both the Tampa Bay and Central Florida markets while they can still get a good selling price. I'm also hearing more about Comcast being the buyer now compared to say a couple of months ago. Also keep in mind that not that long ago BHN sold their Miami area systems to Comcast. Also keep in mind that Comcast currently serves parts of Pasco and nearly all of Sarasota today. No doubt that both of these markets will be very good markets for Comcast. Also just the sheer fact that Comcast has contracts in place for many of the HD channels BHN refuses to carry cannot hurt. Starz HD, Cinemax HD, NFL HD, SciFI HD, USA Network HD, Starz On Demand, Encore On Demand and tons of Free Movies On Demand are a few of the best known channels we might gain.
> 
> 
> This is coming from a person who now has BHN but had Comcast in New Hampshire for over a year so I have personal experience with both companies services.



Comcast is already in my area of Kissimmee. If the sale happens there will be zero competition.

OK as far as programming for us, but bad for our monthly bill if they're the only kid on the block that has a baseball.


----------



## Derek K.

oh boy, comcrap.


We had comcrap in central fla and it was the absolute worst picture I have ever seen. The cable modem was down whenever we tried to use it, and they had zero hd channels with no indication they would ever have any. This was less than 2 years ago.


If they sold to comcast, I'd drop it in a second even if nothing changed. Comcrap is a lousy company.


----------



## mgsports

It can't be TWC because it was that before it became BHN when I lived here.

You have Bell South as another option and AT&T U-Verse and FIOS in the future that will have FSN Florida and NFL Network.
http://tv.msn.com/tv/guide# you'll that Lineup.


----------



## Motham

Years ago we only had the choice of Adelphia, this was well before digital. Then BH came along, offered a good deal that I couldn't pass up. To my surprise BH had a far superior signal.

Did Comcast buy Adelphia?


----------



## Adios

Yes, Comcast bought Adelphia.


In my neighborhood we have the choice of either BHN or Comcast. I am not aware of anyone near me that subscribes to Comcast. They basically wore out their welcome with poor service and no HD for years. Last time I looked, they did not overlay the digital signal for analog stations. That is a major negative for me. I don't know if they ever addressed that issue.


BHN has been slowly wearing out their welcome as well. Many of my neighbors have switched to satellite out of frustration with cable in general. For the most part, I think they are the best alternative at this time for me. I have 2 Sony HD DVRs on my other sets and I would lose the functionality if I switched to satellite.


My cable bill is pricey enough as it is. I hope the the lack of competition doesn't come back to bite us all. That would only make the other alternatives more appealing.


----------



## Motham

I sure hope this doesn't get ugly!


I'm already paying BH $133./month for digital TV, HD Pack, HD DVR, a standard box, Earthlink, plus miscellaneous dog-squeeze charges. If it goes significantly higher I'll drop everything and go OTA, and back to DSL. I would miss the Discovery series of channels. Even though I'm an RF kinda guy, I won't touch satellite due to contracts and heavy up front costs.


There's suppose to be some kinda county agency that regulates cable companies. I wonder if it's even legal for one company to buy out their competition in a given community? But I suppose the county can do whatever it wants given there's enough grease.


----------



## barsand

As a newbie, I’ve taken the time to read thru some of the discussion on this thread and have found it to be very helpful. However, I have a question that I hope someone can answer. It’s probably been addressed somewhere in the +1,000 postings.


I currently have the SA Explorer 3250HD box. Unfortunately, it only has a DVI-out, which would require me to route the audio separately. Does anybody know if BHN offers any of the 4250 or 4240 boxes? Called BHN but they couldn’t answer this question. Would like a HDMI/HDCP connect w/o having to get the DVR box. Thanks.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I am quickly reaching my limit on how much crap I can take from BHN. Raising what is already an expensive subscription even more...all the while..I have slower internet speeds....very few HD channels...hmm.



If it wasnt for the fact that I cannot get DirectTV or Dish in my apartment I would have abandoned BHN long ago.


Gonna see if I can get DSL internet at my apartment and I might just say screw it to any HD beyond what I can get OTA.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I was kinda browsing around the web today and came across this article on MSNBC. It kinda relates to what I have been feeling lately about BHN...especially in my area of town where there is no competition. It does seem like cable companies today are no different than they have been in the past. They rely on the fact that no matter what they do...a large portion of people will still subscribe.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22399227/ 



> Quote:
> And yet, despite skyrocketing prices and wide dissatisfaction, two-thirds of Americans subscribe to cable, clear evidence that real market forces are not at work in the world of cable television. There is occasional discomfort of competition from satellite television or new fiber-optic TV delivery services, but cable firms still enjoy sizable monopoly power in many places. And that's how they get away with so much. They know most of us would still crowd into Ed Parson's living room to watch if we had to.


----------



## rolltide1017

So, if Comcast bought BHN would we loose the HD channels that BHN carries but Comcast doesn't? I don't think Comcast carries any of the HD channels BHN is adding on Feb. 1.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/12970479
> 
> 
> I was kinda browsing around the web today and came across this article on MSNBC. It kinda relates to what I have been feeling lately about BHN...especially in my area of town where there is no competition. It does seem like cable companies today are no different than they have been in the past. They rely on the fact that no matter what they do...a large portion of people will still subscribe.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22399227/



Yup, monopoly baaaaad..competition goooood!!


But before we get our collective panties inna bunch, let's remember it's just a rumor right now.


I wonder if one of the insiders could chime in with any info.?


----------



## the64gto

So...come 1 Feb with the new channel lineUP, I suppose we will have to rescan the sets connected directly to the cable.??


----------



## bubbalou32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barsand* /forum/post/12968725
> 
> 
> As a newbie, I've taken the time to read thru some of the discussion on this thread and have found it to be very helpful. However, I have a question that I hope someone can answer. It's probably been addressed somewhere in the +1,000 postings.
> 
> 
> I currently have the SA Explorer 3250HD box. Unfortunately, it only has a DVI-out, which would require me to route the audio separately. Does anybody know if BHN offers any of the 4250 or 4240 boxes? Called BHN but they couldn't answer this question. Would like a HDMI/HDCP connect w/o having to get the DVR box. Thanks.



I also have the 3250, HDMI cable with DVI adapter & separate audio cables. When I upgraded to an HD box, I asked for one with HDMI and they said you have to get a DVR to get the HDMI connection. Went back last week to exchange a remote, asked again - they said they get the 4250 boxes in sometimes but they go fast. This was the Ocoee office. I'll check back next time I think about it but it won't help, only make the cabling neater. I've got mine bundled in one of those nylon spiral wraps to clean up the mess.


----------



## Barry928

This is a good time to mention the difference in video levels when switching between a 3250HD with a DVI connection and the other boxes with HDMI. The DVI box has a digital output with black as 0 and white as 255 called "PC" levels and the HDMI box has a digital output with black as 16 and white as 235 called "VIDEO" levels. If one uses an adapter to convert the DVI to HDMI there is a good chance your displays HDMI input is expecting VIDEO levels so if you feed it PC levels it will clip all the shadow detail below 16 and all the white details above 235. Going the other way and feeding HDMI video levels into a display with a DVI input expecting PC levels the display can be compensated by lowering brightness and raising contrast a few clicks. Component connections are not affected with these video level issues.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12973313
> 
> 
> This is a good time to mention the difference in video levels when switching between a 3250HD with a DVI connection and the other boxes with HDMI. The DVI box has a digital output with black as 0 and white as 255 called "PC" levels and the HDMI box has a digital output with black as 16 and white as 235 called "VIDEO" levels. If one uses an adapter to convert the DVI to HDMI there is a good chance your displays HDMI input is expecting VIDEO levels so if you feed it PC levels it will clip all the shadow detail below 16 and all the white details above 235. Going the other way and feeding HDMI video levels into a display with a DVI input expecting PC levels the display can be compensated by lowering brightness and raising contrast a few clicks. Component connections are not affected with these video level issues.



Can you raise brightness and lower contrast for DVI out on HDMI in's? Or is it completely gone?


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12973313
> 
> 
> This is a good time to mention the difference in video levels when switching between a 3250HD with a DVI connection and the other boxes with HDMI.



So there's a reduction in dynamic range with the HDMI to HDMI interfaces?


----------



## barsand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/12973313
> 
> 
> This is a good time to mention the difference in video levels when switching between a 3250HD with a DVI connection and the other boxes with HDMI. The DVI box has a digital output with black as 0 and white as 255 called "PC" levels and the HDMI box has a digital output with black as 16 and white as 235 called "VIDEO" levels. If one uses an adapter to convert the DVI to HDMI there is a good chance your displays HDMI input is expecting VIDEO levels so if you feed it PC levels it will clip all the shadow detail below 16 and all the white details above 235. Going the other way and feeding HDMI video levels into a display with a DVI input expecting PC levels the display can be compensated by lowering brightness and raising contrast a few clicks. Component connections are not affected with these video level issues.



Thanks, Barry. Still sounds messy. Another good aspect of the 42XX series boxes is that they also have an audio optical "out". The HDMI>HDMI to the TV and the optical to the AV system keeps all my picture and sound digital.

Think I'll try Bubbalou's path and continue to pester my local BHN office.

Speaking of Comcast, their offerings in the northern Virgina area tout an impressive HD lineup that's quite beyond our local BNH one.

Thanks to all who replied to my question. I really appreciate the community.


----------



## twartacus

I am getting some work done around the house, so forced to move the DVR to another room/TV in the meantime... anyway...


Before, I had my TV/DVR connected via HDMI, and optical audio to the DVR/stereo. If I set the DVR's audio to HDMI, I did not get digital audio to the stereo. If I did "Digital Out," I get digital to the stereo, but the TV has no sound, only the stereo. (making it pure digital sound... but annoying).


On my other TV (for now) the TV/DVR are connected via component and the stereo would be connected to the DVR with optical audio. Now the stereo get digital sound AND the TV has sound too.


Am I loosing anything (audio or video) by using component rather than HDMI? I would prefer the TV to always get sound


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/12988517
> 
> 
> I am getting some work done around the house, so forced to move the DVR to another room/TV in the meantime... anyway...
> 
> 
> Before, I had my TV/DVR connected via HDMI, and optical audio to the DVR/stereo. If I set the DVR's audio to HDMI, I did not get digital audio to the stereo.



With my cable box if I set its output to HDMI...I also get audio out via the coaxial digital. I am not even sure if mine has a toslink. But I can verify that with audio set to HDMI...audio also goes out via the coaxial digital connection.


I have my STB hooked up to my TV via HDMI...which gives both audio and video to the TV and the coaxial digital output from the STB going to my A/V receiver.


----------



## dsinger

The business section of todays Sentinal has an article on BHN's price increases. The article ends with " and the company said it expects to begin distributing as many as 50 more high definition channels in the coming months". Hopefully most of them will not be VOD or PPV.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/12991332
> 
> 
> With my cable box if I set its output to HDMI...I also get audio out via the coaxial digital. I am not even sure if mine has a toslink. But I can verify that with audio set to HDMI...audio also goes out via the coaxial digital connection.
> 
> 
> I have my STB hooked up to my TV via HDMI...which gives both audio and video to the TV and the coaxial digital output from the STB going to my A/V receiver.



When I use HDMI, I do get sound on my receiver, but it's never digital surround sound. Seems to be a 2.1 surround sound output. But, when I switch the DVR audio out to "digital out" then my stereo displays "DIGITAL" on the channels that carry a digital audio.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Switch to "DirectTV or Dish" if BHN goes away in favor of ComCast or the price goes up more?


I can say this - we HAD the dish & you can HAVE the dish. Every piddlin' little rain cloud, every bird, every passing 747 blocked the signal. No lie.


If I must go to OTA so be it. Back to the future - in 1957 when we moved to F. L and A it was 30' masts in the back yard and we got West Palm & Orlando & once in a while Jax. Hmm better yet maybe I'll see if my library card still works.


My 00.15 $ worth.

cvt


----------



## mgsports

Comcast has a contract with Discovery's Channel that are in HD so you wouldn't lose them meaning the ones they are adding.

I hope becomes Comcast because that what I have right know and would when I move back to the Orlando area.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/12992238
> 
> 
> When I use HDMI, I do get sound on my receiver, but it's never digital surround sound. Seems to be a 2.1 surround sound output. But, when I switch the DVR audio out to "digital out" then my stereo displays "DIGITAL" on the channels that carry a digital audio.



Hmm, not sure what is going on.. My receiver(H/K 247) gets up to full 5.1 over HDMI from the cable box(8300 HD) or the coaxial digital output.


----------



## jabristor

I'm sure Barry can jump in and give the technical explanation.

Here's how it boils down:

It depends on Two things

First is what format/spec do your components support

I.E TV supports only 2.1, Receiver supports 5.1

I know for my setup (8300HD, TX-SR705, HLS-5687)

If I connect HDMI as follows:

Cable Box > Receiver > TV give 5.1 from the receiver

Cable Box > TV with Digital (TOS or COAX) from Cable Box to Receiver produces 2.1 fromt the receiver unless I change the Cable Box to DIGITAL because my TV only supports 2.1


----------



## waters

It's February 1, and BHN has added the new channels. I can see them all through our cable box. I have digital cable plus the HD Pack.

Every channel that I have checked is fine.


It's a different story on my other tv which is a Toshiba with a cable card. That worked perfectly up until now. When I looked at this morning it had white noise on channel 1 where the public channel used to be and had none of the new channels since I had not done a rescan. I did see that it had 1341.


I did a rescan and actually lost channels. 1330 is now my highest channel available, so I've lost HD Theater, and the HD Food Channel for example and have got none of the new HD channels. Channel 1 has gone away as expected. New channels 146 and 147 have also not appeared.


I am missing 146, 147, 1340, 1342. 1342. 1343, 1344, 1345, 1348, 1349, 1359, 1361. (12 channels). Is there any technical explanation for this. I've been on hold to BHN for the last 15 minutes so they're busy.


Edited to add this:

The CSR asked me to check service in the 190's. I found that I get 199 but not 197, and channel 195 is a shopping channel on the cable card tv and CSpan on the cable box.


I was told that the behavior I am seeing is what is to be expected from a cable card, and that BHN will rent an HD box for the rental cost of the cable card if I wish. However, the whole point of buying the cable card tv was to give my wife a self contained television with a single remote that could get all the channels.


In any case the cable card tv is in the same room as the cable box and projection tv combo. Since BHN boxes all respond to the same IR codes, the remote would operate both systems at once with confusing results.


I am unhappy!!!!!


----------



## twartacus

ok, that makes total sense then. My TV is probably close to 3 years old so that's likely why.


What's odd too.... The TV does have an audio digital out... but I learned that only works when I use an antenna for HD OTA for some reason.


Thanks


----------



## MattKey

"The TV does have an audio digital out... but I learned that only works when I use an antenna for HD OTA for some reason."


That would be normal as all they are expecting you to do is watch the atsc tuner and listen to the atsc tuner. I suppose if you expect to be able to input audio to your tv and output it to another source it would be considered beyond what is expected by the manufacturer.


----------



## Hakemon

oh man, disovery channel HD looks like upscaled crap.. It's not looking to good..







it looks almost like it was upscaled from 480p..


----------



## DJ88

I'm looking at the lineup and not a single show on these new channels is in HD? All i'm looking at is all these channels with black bars on the sides.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waters* /forum/post/12998532
> 
> 
> It's February 1, and BHN has added the new channels. I can see them all through our cable box. I have digital cable plus the HD Pack.
> 
> Every channel that I have checked is fine.
> 
> 
> It's a different story on my other tv which is a Toshiba with a cable card. That worked perfectly up until now. When I looked at this morning it had white noise on channel 1 where the public channel used to be and had none of the new channels since I had not done a rescan. I did see that it had 1341.
> 
> 
> I did a rescan and actually lost channels. 1330 is now my highest channel available, so I've lost HD Theater, and the HD Food Channel for example and have got none of the new HD channels. Channel 1 has gone away as expected. New channels 146 and 147 have also not appeared.
> 
> 
> I am missing 146, 147, 1340, 1342. 1342. 1343, 1344, 1345, 1348, 1349, 1359, 1361. (12 channels). Is there any technical explanation for this. I've been on hold to BHN for the last 15 minutes so they're busy.
> 
> 
> Edited to add this:
> 
> The CSR asked me to check service in the 190's. I found that I get 199 but not 197, and channel 195 is a shopping channel on the cable card tv and CSpan on the cable box.
> 
> 
> I was told that the behavior I am seeing is what is to be expected from a cable card, and that BHN will rent an HD box for the rental cost of the cable card if I wish. However, the whole point of buying the cable card tv was to give my wife a self contained television with a single remote that could get all the channels.



I wonder if this is the beginning of SDV? Strange the CSR defined this as expected behavior and made you an offer for a lower cost HD box.


----------



## Hakemon

Non of the new channels have bars on the side of my picture.


They just all look upscaled.


SA3250HD


----------



## DJ88








































This is how it looks for me now. Black bars on the sides of all the channels except for when a HD show is on. Like NG at the moment is in HD.


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ88* /forum/post/13000552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looks for me now. Black bars on the sides of all the channels except for when a HD show is on. Like NG at the moment is in HD.



thats how all the other non full time HD Chs are so i am not suprised


----------



## DJ88

Ok, thats what I thought, but the guy above me said he doesn't have any black bars at all.


----------



## xteddyx

maybe his tv is set to stretch his stuff let me check my tv


----------



## Hakemon

Here's what I see.



















And on our old HD Theater..


----------



## xteddyx

i have the black bars to but what is weird about them is their not the standard 4:3 pillars. its some new pillar style were it keeps the picture 4:3 but dosent make as much of your tv useless ive never seen them before. you can get rid of them by putting your tv on wide zoom (or whatever your tv calls it) for sd content if u like that stretched look


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/13000670
> 
> 
> i have the black bars to but what is weird about them is their not the standard 4:3 pillars. its some new pillar style were it keeps the picture 4:3 but dosent make as much of your tv useless ive never seen them before. you can get rid of them by putting your tv on wide zoom (or whatever your tv calls it) for sd content if u like that stretched look



I'm not getting the bars at all though, and my TV doesn't have widezoom, only "16:9" mode which just makes the scanlines smaller and more tightly packed. (to not loose vertical resolution, as it's a CRT)


----------



## xteddyx

if you turn to non hd fox whats it look like if it has the regular black pillars im stumped


----------



## Hakemon

Ok. HD content is set for 1080i on the cable box.


On SD content it's set for 480p. But since the TV will change scanrates, I set it for 1080i so the cable box outputted it's pillarboxing..


1080i:










480p:


----------



## DJ88

Oh it's because you have a 4:3 HDTV, it's not widescreen haha. Don't know how I didn't catch that.



And xteddyx is right, they aren't like the regular pillars, their not as big but they're still there.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ88* /forum/post/13000781
> 
> 
> Oh it's because you have a 4:3 HDTV, it's not widescreen haha. Don't know how I didn't catch that.
> 
> 
> 
> And xteddyx is right, they aren't like the regular pillars, their not as big but they're still there.



But my HDTV doesn't change horizontal size, only vertical. Barry has seen my TV, it shows 16:9 and 4:3 content exactly as it's sent from the cable box to the TV (all depending on the scan rate..)


I made a video to show it.. it's going to youtube right now.


----------



## xteddyx

right but these are new pillars not the standard pillars their so thin that i think with your tv they wouldn't even be their


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/13000937
> 
> 
> right but these are new pillars not the standard pillars their so thin that i think with your tv they wouldn't even be their



covered by overscan? I noticed in the TV guide, there is bars in the preview box...


----------



## xteddyx

is what the new pillars looked liked but their missing now that i flipped through the channels again


national geo had the regular pillars on its sd content


----------



## xteddyx

on discovery (not theather) it keeps going in and out like some one is playing with the cable wire any one else having this issue


----------



## Hakemon

I'm having a problem now with Discovery Channel HD.


The picture keeps spazzing and audio "going out and scratchy".. It happens intermittently, and it lasts only for half a second. It's annoying the crap out of me.


It's the video feed, because the cable boxes Closed Caption display isn't affected, telling me it's not the box OR TV.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/13001007
> 
> 
> on discovery (not theather) it keeps going in and out like some one is playing with the cable wire any one else having this issue



Yes yes, me too. Check my last post.


----------



## xteddyx

the small pillars are back for the commercials on discovery and are now on animal planet


im assuming that the pillars are a new way to make sd content fit on hd without takeing up half of the tv if thats the case maybe the other stations can implement it beacuse i like it alot better


----------



## Hakemon

I called my grandparents, whom have a widescreen LCD HDTV, and FIOS. They got the thin bars too on these channels.


So I would say it's from the source like this.


----------



## Hakemon

Btw, here's the video anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcqMDiPNaI4 


Notice at one point when trying to tune to Science Channel, and I had no audio.. That's the audio drop out I've mentioned a few times, but got ignored. I have to channel down and back up and audio is back.


----------



## xteddyx

looks like the issues on discovery went away


----------



## twartacus

I have always noticed that if you watch Nat Geo on 145, even though that channel is not in HD, they had the horozontal bars top and bottom. I assumed that this was because there were HD versions of that channel out there on other providers, so they simply broadcasted in 16:9 to all aspects. Now that we have the HD NatGeo I have noticed these skinny vertical bars... I am guessing that their SD content is not quite 4:3 (it's wider) to take up more of a 16:9 TV. I would MUCH rather have the skinny bars than the streched garbage like TBS gives us.


----------



## Hakemon

Hmm, I came to a conclusion.


Content with the small thin pillarboxing, is 16:10?? To match computer monitors that are widescreen (as they aren't 16:9, but 16:10)


That seems to be the most logical to me.


----------



## xteddyx

hakemon ill hook my hd box to my computer monitor and let you know


----------



## Hakemon

Well it'll still show the boxing, my computer monitor does.


But the shape of the semi-widescreen content on a propper 16:9 screen, seems to be 16:10...


----------



## Hakemon

So far I have not seen anything on Discovery Channel, be in HDTV yet, even though the SD channel will say "This program available in HD".


----------



## WGW

Whatever BHN did to enable the new HD channels today has borked the CableCards in my Series 3 TiVo. No only do I not get any of the new HD channels (blank screen), but some of the HD channels I usually would get (A&E HD, History HD, HGTV HD, Food HD) are now blank. The EMC Count for the CableCards is now 2. It should be above 60.

I must not be only one with problems. I can't get through to customer service - always busy.


----------



## bstrandb

I just got off the phone with BHN (after a 30 minute wait) and the CSR told me the change was due to SDV. Obviously she had to go check with a supervisor, but she came back to confirm that SDV is the reason we TiVo and other cablecard users are missing the new channels, plus some of the old ones. And it's going to continue as BHN adds more HD channels.


Hopefully we won't have to miss them for long since TiVo and the cable industry are working on a dongle that is supposed to let SDV work.


Too bad BHN didn't give us an advanced notice.


----------



## waters

My post of this morning tells the same sad tale of missing channels. I had not heard of the dongle. Is that specifically for TiVo or will it work with cablecard tvs as well? Edit: Looks like it's for TiVo only.


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/13003799
> 
> 
> Whatever BHN did to enable the new HD channels today has borked the CableCards in my Series 3 TiVo. No only do I not get any of the new HD channels (blank screen), but some of the HD channels I usually would get (A&E HD, History HD, HGTV HD, Food HD) are now blank. The EMC Count for the CableCards is now 2. It should be above 60.
> 
> I must not be only one with problems. I can't get through to customer service - always busy.



And now to put a cherry on top, I discover that the SciFi channel has been relocated to 69. TiVo deleted SciFi from 74, but didn't add to 69, so all my scheduled recordings on SciFi have been deleted.


When I finally can get to a BHN CSR (line is still busy), I plan to ask for a discount until the dongle arrives. I don't see why I should be paying more next month for less than I had yesterday.


And, since BHN apparently has switched to SDV for HD, does this mean that the HD channels I receive will be determined by the neighbors who share the local node and have a BHN box?


----------



## Hakemon

My mother wants to get the $1 digital cable box..


What will she get? A 2100? Also, will it have the higher digital channels? Or just digital duplicates of analog channels?


Also, can she just walk in the self service center and get this set up?


----------



## Cilent1

I was wondering where the extra HD channels were, and why I lost a few of the current ones. I was really happy with the CC. If I have to add a box I think I'll just switch back to Sat..


----------



## HappyFunBoater

The posts from the last several days are assuming that the new channels are SDV? Has that been confirmed? If so, I think this is the first example of SDV being rolled out on BHN. I'm happily surprised that it's so seemless. I guess I expected a longer delay when changing channels, but I see no difference. So doesn't this open the flood gates to TONs of new channels, such as the ~50 HD channels mentioned in the Sentinal article? Very, very nice. I'm encouraged by BHN's progress, if this truely is SDV.


(Sorry to the folks that have cable cards. They seem to have gotten the short end of the stick.)


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Has anyone in the Melbourne area noticed that National Geographic HD shows up in the INFO Guide as 1346 and 1349? Also when I try to record a series on 1349 the options screen shows the channel as 1142. Also, when I try to record a series on Science HD, 1348, the options screen shows the channel as 1346. I just got off the phone with Bright House and the CSR says that her TV does not show the double listing for National Geographic HD and that no one else has complained, but she was in Orlando.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/13007733
> 
> 
> Has anyone in the Melbourne area noticed that National Geographic HD shows up in the INFO Guide as 1346 and 1349? Also when I try to record a series on 1349 the options screen shows the channel as 1142. Also, when I try to record a series on Science HD, 1348, the options screen shows the channel as 1346. I just got off the phone with Bright House and the CSR says that her TV does not show the double listing for National Geographic HD and that no one else has complained, but she was in Orlando.



I've got Nat Geo HD on 1346 & 1349 in the Melbourne area too.

Haven't attempted to set any series tho.

Box is a 8300HD with Passport.


----------



## MattKey

Today I saw my first true HD on the Discovery Channel, Dirty Jobs, but most of it has been ugly. Animal and most of TLC are channels that have been presented to me so far upcon in something like 13:9 so those two channels are garbage IMO. At this point the only 2 of the five with any consistency are NATGEO and SCI, and even these are showing some of the ugly terranex stretch(THINK TBS HD) gotta love Turner, great ideas keep coming from them, The Terranex stretch is right up there with B&W Colorizing......Lol


Anyway, to be fair, I will give them some time and see if they start presenting something halfway respectable


----------



## Hakemon

since no response to the $1 cable box, we now won't be able to get it till next week...


----------



## rickgg46

I live in Deltona and Im not getting any of the new HD channels. I called and they had me reboot the box and they rebooted from there and no success. The rep said I should be getting them since I don't use a cable card. I have the HD DVR box Explorer 8300HD Mauf Feb 06. She said they would have to send someone out to check it out.. I told her my last appointment on 1-9 no one showed up for it when it was scheduled for between 8-11.. She said it was listed as an all day appointment and someone showed up at 254PM and no one was home..

They are supposed to come this Fri between 8-11 again????? If they show up...

Not real happy with them or there service or implementation of the new channels.. Don't think they are handeling their upgrade very well??

Im also not getting the other two channels 146 and 147??

Any one else in the Deltona area not getting the channels, I live near the golf course..


----------



## Caswell

Did the recent update "unscramble" the local HD station broadcasts?


Our media room HDTV isn't on a cable box, and it would find the HD channels on a scan but couldn't actually display them. I asked Brighthouse about it and they told me I'd need a box for that set.


I was messing around yesterday and noticed that the HD channels are now coming through. Just the locals, no ESPN, Discovery HD, etc. Still, a nice surprise.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickgg46* /forum/post/13012784
> 
> 
> I live in Deltona and Im not getting any of the new HD channels. I called and they had me reboot the box and they rebooted from there and no success. The rep said I should be getting them since I don't use a cable card. I have the HD DVR box Explorer 8300HD Mauf Feb 06. She said they would have to send someone out to check it out.. I told her my last appointment on 1-9 no one showed up for it when it was scheduled for between 8-11.. She said it was listed as an all day appointment and someone showed up at 254PM and no one was home..
> 
> They are supposed to come this Fri between 8-11 again????? If they show up...
> 
> Not real happy with them or there service or implementation of the new channels.. Don't think they are handeling their upgrade very well??
> 
> Im also not getting the other two channels 146 and 147??
> 
> Any one else in the Deltona area not getting the channels, I live near the golf course..



Cant the cable op remote reset the box from hq? like when I got the HD box I had to call brighthose to rest the box.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/13021321
> 
> 
> Cant the cable op remote reset the box from hq? like when I got the HD box I had to call brighthose to rest the box.



He did say:



> Quote:
> and they rebooted from there and no success.


----------



## diggum

My Sony 50A2020 was picking up the locals in HD and I decided to re-scan since the update. Now I don't get NBC (2.1) and ABC (9.1) though the others are still coming in. What gives?


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13021392
> 
> 
> He did say:



lols


----------



## rocketguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Berry* /forum/post/12907197
> 
> 
> Speed HD will be a permanent add but not before the 2008 Speed Week activities at Daytona. Any of the 2008 races that appear on FOX, TNT, NBC, etc., will be broadcast in HD.
> 
> 
> BHN Insider



Chris,

Is this going to occur on Thursday, 2/07, the official launch day of Speed HD or is it after speedweeks are over? Figured BH might possibly start advertising with possibly just a few days to go.


----------



## rhinodad

This afternoon my 8300HD stopped sending audio to the receiver when the cable box is set to Dolby Digital. When set to 2channel only I get audio. Any thoughts? 8300HD connected via optical audio cable to receiver.


Update: Rebooting the box seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/13029486
> 
> 
> This afternoon my 8300HD stopped sending audio to the receiver when the cable box is set to Dolby Digital. When set to 2channel only I get audio. Any thoughts? 8300HD connected via optical audio cable to receiver.
> 
> 
> Update: Rebooting the box seems to have fixed the issue.



I had the same thing happen a few months back and rebooting was also the only fix for me too. Mine happened when I was fast-forwarding through commercials. One moment Dolby Digital was there and then it was gone.


----------



## Hakemon

Has road runner screwed up MSN messenger? I can't sign on MSN, but everyone else I know can. (whom aren't with BHN)


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13033783
> 
> 
> Has road runner screwed up MSN messenger? I can't sign on MSN, but everyone else I know can. (whom aren't with BHN)



Windows Live Messenger is working here. (I think it might be a different app than MSN Messenger, but should use the same ports, etc.)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13007245
> 
> 
> The posts from the last several days are assuming that the new channels are SDV? Has that been confirmed? If so, I think this is the first example of SDV being rolled out on BHN. I'm happily surprised that it's so seemless. I guess I expected a longer delay when changing channels, but I see no difference. So doesn't this open the flood gates to TONs of new channels, such as the ~50 HD channels mentioned in the Sentinal article? Very, very nice. I'm encouraged by BHN's progress, if this truely is SDV.
> 
> 
> (Sorry to the folks that have cable cards. They seem to have gotten the short end of the stick.)



I checked and SDV will NOT start until August 08. SDV testing to begin in May.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13033999
> 
> 
> Windows Live Messenger is working here. (I think it might be a different app than MSN Messenger, but should use the same ports, etc.)



Ahh ok. I did a search this morning, Mac MSN broke for everyone apparently, yet win MSN and 3rd party MSN clients work.


Huh, oh well.


----------



## rocketguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocketguy* /forum/post/13027178
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Is this going to occur on Thursday, 2/07, the official launch day of Speed HD or is it after speedweeks are over? Figured BH might possibly start advertising with possibly just a few days to go.



Chris,

Thanks for your reply yesterday before the server crash. You stated that Speed HD was schedule to start AFTER Daytona Speedweeks.


That kind of sucks, I was hoping to see their "100 hrs of Daytona" coverage in HD. Is there a particular reason they waiting until AFTER speedweek?


That means the Gatorade Duals next Thursday and the Chevy Silverado 250 truck race next Friday, both covered by Speed, we'll miss those races in HD. Of course all other race events which are being covered by Fox & ESPN will be in HD.


I guess we'll just have to wait a little longer...


----------



## bobby1228

Barry,


Hmmm...different from what the CSR told me, but should we be surprised at that? Starting on the 2nd, I'm unable to get the newer HD channels and some of the old ones I was receiving, ie food network. I can't get any channel higher that discovery HD Theater, and one channel lower (the new Discovery HD).


The CSR said they'd been 'deleted' from my account and that it was due to SDV.


I have a Tivo HD with an m cablecard.


----------



## Hakemon

My CSR once told me that I can't watch SD content on Component video.


It's obvious most don't have training.


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13034008
> 
> 
> I checked and SDV will NOT start until August 08. SDV testing to begin in May.



I am pretty sure they are doing SDV now, at least with the newly added channels from last Friday.

I have 2 BHN HD DVRs that get everything, including the new channels.

I have a TIVO Series 3 (15 months) with 2S Cable Cards that gets everything except 1340, 1342 and everything thru 1361.

I have an HD TIVO (2 weeks) that got everything until the addition of the new channels. Now it does not get anything below 1013 (no analog channels or digital channels at all below 1013) and does not get 1124 thru 1127, 1150 thru 1153, 1021, 1061, 1091, and nothing above 1330. A tech came Monday and tried replacing one of the 2S Cards (I asked that the tech bring two cards to replace both but ho only had one). It made no difference. We went through the entire process several times but no change.

Another tech is supposed to come Saturday with lots of cards. Any ideas?


----------



## Barry928

I don't know why your being told your new HD channels are being switched off when the cable companies are going to be releasing a TIVO SDV adapter box.



> Quote:
> Currently, switched digital channels are unavailable to TiVo DVRs that use CableCARDs. However, cable operators will introduce a new external adapter in 2008 that will enable TiVo Series3 HD and TiVo HD DVRs to access switched digital cable channels. For more information, visit www.tivo.com/switched .



Call BHN back again and inquire about the status of the Tivo SDV adapter. Tell them to turn your new HD channels back on because SDV is not deployed and even when it does deploy you intend to have the adapter. See what they say.


----------



## Barry928

Hang on. I am seeing a pattern here. BHN intends to move the new HD channels to SDV along with some others so they told the computer to limit channels for everyone with cable card service and now they have entangled the Tivo customers with that broad policy. See if you can talk the CSR or Supervisor into turning the new channels back on with the reason of Tivo adapter service eligibility.


----------



## JaxFLBear

If they were using SDV for the channels, no one with a cable box running Passport would get them. Passport as implemented by BHN does not support SDV.


----------



## Barry928

I can confirm SDV will be deployed with MDN which is being rolled out on a limited basis right now with new DVR's. BHN will need to switch over all users to MDN to deploy SDV. Wow that was a lot of 3 letter abbreviations.


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13038338
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Call BHN back again and inquire about the status of the Tivo SDV adapter. Tell them to turn your new HD channels back on because SDV is not deployed and even when it does deploy you intend to have the adapter. See what they say.



Has anyone tried this yet? What was the answer?


----------



## rich21

Oh boy, a major software release and hardware change at the same time. The CSR are going to be busy.


----------



## rickgg46

Well Im still not getting the new channels in HD. My neighbor is though. He has just an HD box not a dvr. Tech is still due here on Fri. don't understand why I don't get them.. And when I switch to them and get the gray screen if I then go to a different old channel it also is all grey. Until I change to another channel and everything returns to normal, except still no new HD channels..


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13038906
> 
> 
> I can confirm SDV will be deployed with MDN which is being rolled out on a limited basis right now with new DVR's. BHN will need to switch over all users to MDN to deploy SDV. Wow that was a lot of 3 letter abbreviations.



Thanks for the info, Barry.


Just to confirm, we'll all get new boxes with MDN, right? I assume there is no software upgrade for the SA8300HD boxes. And if there was a software upgrade, we'd notice it, right? I think somewhere along the way it was pointed out that MDN has a different user interface. Just making sure I got it all straight...


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/13038835
> 
> 
> If they were using SDV for the channels, no one with a cable box running Passport would get them. Passport as implemented by BHN does not support SDV.



I have the old 8300HD box with passport and I get the new channels just fine. Watching them on my 14" backup SDTV because my HDTV has a broken color wheel has been a lot of fun Too!


So, I'm going to have to switch to the new HDC box eventually because of SDV!? That sucks because I still don't hear many good things about the new box and software.


----------



## JaxFLBear

BHN will push out a version of MDN to the boxes running Passport. There is no need to switch out cable boxes.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/13040683
> 
> 
> BHN will push out a version of MDN to the boxes running Passport. There is no need to switch out cable boxes.



What does MDN look like?


Does it have that "metallic/shiny" interface I've wanted for so long, or does it look like some Windows 3.11 program like SARA does?


Yea, I'm weird like that and care about how my GUI looks.


----------



## Barry928

MDN graphics
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nebra...mdn_intro.html


----------



## Hakemon

ohhhh yyyeeaeaaa... I can't wait for my SA3250HD to be running that nice looking software..


AS LONG as it's reliable.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Animal Planet HD not only has the skinny pillars on the sides, but is also ZOOMED in. I noticed that sometimes I catch text at the top or bottom of the screen being clipped.


The show I was watching was not filmed in HD. So it was like they upconverted it, and then zoomed in a little.




On the bright side, these are good HD additions. Honestly, there are very few channles that I watch that are not already offered in HD. If they ever work out this FSN, Big10, NFLNet debacle, I will no longer have any urge to go back to DirecTV.


----------



## twartacus

I noticed that too! I think it was on a commercial... the very bottom of the text on the ad was cut-off. I don't recall what channel it was, but know it was one of the newer ones. Seems like the small bars are a result of a 1/2 zoom. Not as much bars on the sides, but the top and bottom are slightly cut-off.


----------



## Supermercado

This may have already been answered but this thread is enormous. I'll start looking through it to see if it's been answered already but that will take me a few days. In the meantime, I had a question.


I just finally got on the HDTV bandwagon and Bright House brought my 8300HDC out a couple weeks ago. My HDTV came last week and one of my biggest things is the HD recording capacity. I recorded 2 shows and was up to 8%. I watch a lot of shows normally and I'm afraid I'll run out of space before I have a chance to watch everything. What are my options as far as increasing the capacity?


Thanks!


----------



## Hakemon

How long were the shows?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermercado* /forum/post/13045958
> 
> 
> This may have already been answered but this thread is enormous. I'll start looking through it to see if it's been answered already but that will take me a few days. In the meantime, I had a question.
> 
> 
> I just finally got on the HDTV bandwagon and Bright House brought my 8300HDC out a couple weeks ago. My HDTV came last week and one of my biggest things is the HD recording capacity. I recorded 2 shows and was up to 8%. I watch a lot of shows normally and I'm afraid I'll run out of space before I have a chance to watch everything. What are my options as far as increasing the capacity?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If I remember correctly, the 8300HD will hold about 20 hours of HD programming. Not sure about the HDC version.


But beware of a nasty garbage collection bug where stopping a recording before it completes, and then deleting that recording, will cause the recording to NOT ACTUALLY FREE UP SPACE. It will hog storage space until you do a hard reboot, i.e., power off the system using the power plug.


----------



## WGW

See here for latest BHN communication regarding recent channel limitations for CableCARDs.


----------



## Supermercado

*Hakemon:* The shows were an hour each, so a total of 2 hours.

*HappyFunBoater:* I recorded 2 hours and was just under 10% so that seems to jive with about 20 hours of HD recording. With there not being that many new shows right now, I think I'll be okay but when the full seasons start back up, I really think that won't be enough.


I saw an ad for a Western Digital eSATA DVR expander or something, I forget the exact name. I think it was 500GB. In trying to find the capacity of the HDC, I found something online that said it was 160GB. Tripling that to 500GB would give me 60 hours of recording time, 80 if it could use the 160GB drive, as well. Is something like that a possibility? I'm in Melbourne if that makes a difference.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Supermercado, 20 hours seems like very little, but I've rarely run up against the limit, and we watch most shows via DVR. There are four of us and we hardly ever hit the 20 hour limit - except maybe during football season where we might record several 3 hours games per weekend.


Luckily there are plenty of posts on how to add an external hard drive to the SA8300HD. I think there's a dedicated thread in the 8300 forum. You should find it pretty easy - sorry I don't have a link handy. The BIG downside that stops me from using an external hard drive is that I'd lose the live pause buffer - occasionally called the trick buffer, or something like that. So if you ever like to pause or rewind you'll have to remember to record everything first. Live TV will always be live.


----------



## Supermercado

Thanks for the reply. It's just me but when I say I watch a lot of TV, I really mean it







I think recording 20 hours in a week is probably closer to the norm than not.


The main reason I asked in the BHN-specific thread was because I'd seen a few things online about some cable companies not enabling the eSATA ports, obviously rendering the DVR expander useless. I was just curious if anyone else using BHN had any experience, mostly.


I didn't know that about not being able to pause live TV. That's not a huge factor for me, I don't think, but it's certainly something to take into consideration. I'll be DVRing everything I watch except sporting events.


I'll check out the 8300 forum and see if I can't turn anything up. Thanks again.


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WGW* /forum/post/13046607
> 
> 
> See here for latest BHN communication regarding recent channel limitations for cableCARDs.



What a crock of crap.... I have an 8300, but I frequently use my Pio's built in cableCARD tuner. If they haven't switched to SDV, then technically isn't it a violation of the FCC's cableCARD mandate to withhold channels from cableCARD users? More to the poster's point in the link above, it's nothing more than an M-card inside the new 8300 HDC! So if the cableCARD inside the 8300 is capable of receiving the new channels, why can't the identical cableCARD receive those channels in my tv? Moreover, why is the cableCARD in my tv now capable of receiving FEWER channels than it was before?


----------



## JaxFLBear

The eSATA port on the 8300HDC is active. There are some reports in the Navigator thread as the problems caused by the recent Navigator update.


Here's a link to the TWC Navigator Thread .


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermercado* /forum/post/13048100
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It's just me but when I say I watch a lot of TV, I really mean it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think recording 20 hours in a week is probably closer to the norm than not.



I assume you're going to watch those shows eventually. ;-) Yeah, I easily record that many hours a week, too, but we usually watch the shows within a few days. The only problem I have is when we leave town and I have to make sure the disk is cleared/rebooted beforehand. If not, I do a lot of bit torrent downloading when I return. Maybe you should consider building a HTPC.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermercado* /forum/post/13048100
> 
> 
> I didn't know that about not being able to pause live TV. That's not a huge factor for me, I don't think, but it's certainly something to take into consideration. I'll be DVRing everything I watch except sporting events.



Sporting events - that's exactly when I need pause buffering the most.


But enough of my babble.  Good luck with the external hard drive.


----------



## Supermercado

Oh, yeah, I definitely watch the shows eventually. Sometimes things come up and I don't get to all the shows from a week in that week and I just don't want to end up having things get deleted because I'm a slacker for a week. Leaving town is another thing, as well.


I've considered an HTPC but don't know a whole lot about that. I've been doing a little research but I've got a ways to go yet. An external hard drive seems to be easier just because the only configuration would be plugging it in vs building a machine, configuring the software, etc.


Anyway, I guess I've gotten far enough off topic in this thread. I've got some research to do, I think. I suppose I've got plenty of time considering how few shows are on right now.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tekmassa* /forum/post/13048358
> 
> 
> What a crock of crap.... I have an 8300, but I frequently use my Pio's built in cableCARD tuner. If they haven't switched to SDV, then technically isn't it a violation of the FCC's cableCARD mandate to withhold channels from cableCARD users? More to the poster's point in the link above, it's nothing more than an M-card inside the new 8300 HDC! So if the cableCARD inside the 8300 is capable of receiving the new channels, why can't the identical cableCARD receive those channels in my tv? Moreover, why is the cableCARD in my tv now capable of receiving FEWER channels than it was before?



I had similar thoughts as well. At least there is supposed to be a work around for TIVO owners. But, what about anyone else with a non-TIVO device (be that a TV or as in my case the Sony HD DVR)? I have a feeling that all these units will be obsoleted because of SDV functionality.


TVs can still function with a cable box but my Sony HD DVR will become a paper weight.


Is that a fair assessment Barry or someone with more insight?


----------



## Barry928

The only positive news for non-Tivo cablecard was the post here indicating the CSR's are offering cablecard customers the option of switching to a standard HD set top box for the same monthly price as the cablecard. I think long term there will be a new 2 way cable card released with full interactive support but the current displays will not be able to do 2 way so the HD set top will be the only alternative.


----------



## rickgg46

Well the tech. just left here... Seems I had a couple of issues. The main line coming down the pole before it entered the ground was full of water...which also explained the periodic signal pixelation and sound problems I was having.. ALso he said the signal was bad something about a -11 singal when it should have been between a +10 to -10 but closer to 0.. He also found a trap installed at the top of the pole that shouldn't have been there... It blocked signal from CH 24 to 70s, and he said some of the new HD channels were on the 60s...


So Brighthouse has to credit my accound for my other TVs from not recieving any channels above Ch 23 since Mar of 06...


And I asked the tech about other issues with cable cards ect.. he said he wasn't familiar with it that they don't really keep them up to date on the various issues, until they actually go out on a call that involves that pictular issue. He did mention that they don't deal with cable cards, when they have an issue with one they have to call a supervisor to deal with them. And that in this area they don't use any boxes with cards and anyone that has a set with one they have to refer to supervisiors for assistance.


He also was unfamiliar with any upcoming changes in software, guide programs or SDV, MDN , changes to Navigator, anything related to signal formats, ect. Again he said they really dont keep them abreast of changes and modifications to the services.


Well at least I've now got the new channels, and my signal strength is now acceptable levels which has also made a difference with my internet speed..


----------



## rich21

There's a new thread for the BHN release of the new software. Apparently its up and running in Indy. Not much there, but probably a good place to ask questions to people who already have the software.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=984422


----------



## IsaacFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13053066
> 
> 
> The only positive news for non-Tivo cablecard was the post here indicating the CSR's are offering cablecard customers the option of switching to a standard HD set top box for the same monthly price as the cablecard. I think long term there will be a new 2 way cable card released with full interactive support but the current displays will not be able to do 2 way so the HD set top will be the only alternative.



I use a cablecard on my bedroom tv (no dvr or tivo). I called the Brighthouse office and they said that the only option was to trade in the cable card for a set top box, but the rate would go up by $4 per month for the extra set top box.


----------



## twartacus

Call Back! Per this article in the sentenel today... should be no additional charge to use a DVR box in the meantime... http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busin...,6368421.story


----------



## IsaacFL

I called back and talked to a different person and also mentioned the Sentinel article. They said I could bring in my cablecard and exchange it for a free box. Of course, you have to wonder what will show up on the bill next month.


----------



## voltaire10

I was in an AT&T store on Red Bug yesterday. They had a home division sales rep in the store who convinced me to switch from BHN internet to their DSL. My decision was based largely on the fact that DSL subscribers will have higher priority for U-Verse installation upon rollout, which the rep said would probably be this summer. Just an FYI for those out there considering the switch to sat.


Jason


----------



## Hakemon

oh yea... gonna get 20 dollar credit on the stolen cable box i found..


guys, find stolen bright house boxes, you get credit for them!


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13058252
> 
> 
> oh yea... gonna get 20 dollar credit on the stolen cable box i found..
> 
> 
> guys, find stolen bright house boxes, you get credit for them!



How did you manage to do that?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/13059748
> 
> 
> How did you manage to do that?



Well, had a cable box that I found at a thrift store that was a BHN box.. I asked on their concern/complaint email forum, and they came back telling me it can be a $20 credit to my account for the return of the box.


----------



## Hakemon

LOL! BHN is STILL showing the commercial that says "On February 1st, we'll be adding 5 new HD channels!"


It's a little late for that I think.


----------



## WGW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13063931
> 
> 
> LOL! BHN is STILL showing the commercial that says "On February 1st, we'll be adding 5 new HD channels!"
> 
> 
> It's a little late for that I think.



Yea. It missing the asterisk.


"On February 1st, we'll be adding 5 new HD channels!*



*Does not apply to 3rd-party devices that use CableCARDs. These devices will lose 4 HD channels. BHN devices with CableCARDs are exempted from this policy.


----------



## Hakemon

Ironic that BHN like shooting down asterisks, but needs them themselves.


----------



## Stiletto

I just got the Harmony 890 and am having trouble with the 8300HD getting directional keypad presses twice for each time I press it. I just found out that the 8300HD has a 3.5mm IR port on the back, but the Scientific Atlanta website says reserved for future use. Anyone know if I can directly plug the 890 RF Extender into the 8300HD? Anyone know what happens if you do that, and still blast the IR on the front panel?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/13078878
> 
> 
> I just got the Harmony 890 and am having trouble with the 8300HD getting directional keypad presses twice for each time I press it. I just found out that the 8300HD has a 3.5mm IR port on the back, but the Scientific Atlanta website says reserved for future use. Anyone know if I can directly plug the 890 RF Extender into the 8300HD? Anyone know what happens if you do that, and still blast the IR on the front panel?



The IR port is for the IR Blaster.. It allows the cable box to control a VCR.


For example, before BHN disabled it on my 3250HD, I had an IR blaster connected to it, and I could use my 3250HD in the guide, and select which shows to record.. It would then tell the VCR to wake up, and REC when the show came on.


Like a DVR, but without the HD.


It worked on my DVD recorder too..


----------



## Barry928

The IR port on the SA boxes is outbound IR only for controlling a VCR. Can you learn the IR code directly from the SA remote to shorten the IR repeat length of the menu navigation commands?


----------



## rich21

Might want to hunt around remotecentral.com as well to see if someone else has had the problem.


----------



## Stiletto

I have seen a lot of posts of people having the problem but no solutions. The "IR Input" would have been ideal. It is funny (not really) but the remote can control the box just fine using the remote IR, but when I put the RF extender in the loop is when it breaks. I have tried moving the IR emitter around, but that doesn't seem to help. I guess I will experiment some more tonight. You can set the number of repeats via the Harmony software, so I don't know if I need to learn the command to shorten the repeats. I played with that some last night and didn't get any good results. The only thing that happened was my TV got flaky with turning on so maybe I was in the wrong "section" of settings when I was trying to set that. I don't care if I get a double jump every now and then, but that is not currently the case. Man, I was so pumped because I had just finished opening up my Mitsubishi 65813 because the IR receiver on the TV is in the screen. Was sitting down to enjoy the fruits of my labor and quickly came upon the guide scrolling problem!


----------



## Stiletto

I finally took the full plunge and am using all 4 ports on the RF extender. I stickied an IR emitter on my BluRay and my HDDVD player, then ran another IR emitter for the cable box and stickied it so no more IR is being transmitted in the room except directly into the devices. I then put a cover (on of the stickies backwards) on the extra IR transmitter. NO LUCK!!! It still gets double directional signals on the 8300HD. And it appears only to be the directional signals!!! For the SA8300HD I even made it only use the specific port to make sure none of the other stickied emitters were somehow getting to it. And lastly, I learned the direction commands from the Brighthouse Remote and still no love. I have messed with the retransmit settings and have it set to 0, I have messed with the interkey delay settings and this does not appear to do anything with this issue. I have run out of ideas


----------



## Barry928

It has to be the code being sent to the 8300. In my experience when you learn a code to a button you are placing it on top of the existing code so now both the bad preset code and the good learned code are being sent and the problem continues. Try to erase the codes on the problem buttons completely and then learn just the code from the SA remote again.


----------



## Adios

Would the IR blaster be capable of doing the same thing for my Sony HD DVR that the IR blaster does for a VCR?


Assuming a yes, where is a good place to get one?


This may solve my cable card issue but, adds an additional box to my setup.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/13088247
> 
> 
> Would the IR blaster be capable of doing the same thing for my Sony HD DVR that the IR blaster does for a VCR?
> 
> 
> Assuming a yes, where is a good place to get one?
> 
> 
> This may solve my cable card issue but, adds an additional box to my setup.



Remember I said BHN disabled it.. It's no longer in the settings page now.


----------



## Hakemon

EDIT: Heh, figures as soon as I say something, within 20 minutes it gets fixed.


There's a roadrunner problem again.. Some sites are down due to a downed router in their network.. Ironically this includes some MS services like MSN, and possibly Xbox Live.


This might have been the slow down.


Here's the traceroute to one of the sites I visit that is affected.

Code:


Code:


Brandons-Mac-mini:~ Brandon$ traceroute macteens.com
traceroute to macteens.com (72.47.198.49), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  smoothwall-router (172.24.1.1)  6.225 ms  0.306 ms  0.213 ms
 2  10.107.32.1 (10.107.32.1)  7.483 ms  7.914 ms  6.542 ms
 3  65.231.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.231.65)  9.361 ms  9.113 ms  9.738 ms
 4  gig0-0-0.orldflaabv-rtr1.cfl.rr.com (24.95.228.1)  18.794 ms  22.227 ms  12.397 ms
 5  210.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.210)  11.410 ms  21.379 ms  13.021 ms
 6  te-3-1.car1.orlando1.level3.net (4.79.116.137)  15.088 ms te-3-3.car1.orlando1.level3.net (4.79.116.145)  12.178 ms  12.096 ms
 7  * * *

Road Runner Network Status Page:

Yellow


TW-CENTRALFL

Road Runner will be conducting Planned Maintenance on the IP network. Subscribers in the affected area(s) may have no connection to the Internet or latency/slow connectivity during this maintenance window. Our engineers are working quickly to complete this maintenance. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Yellow


TW-CENTRALFL

Road Runner will be conducting Planned Maintenance on the IP network. Subscribers in the affected area(s) may have no connection to the Internet or latency/slow connectivity during this maintenance window. Our engineers are working quickly to complete this maintenance. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Yellow


TW-CENTRALFL

Road Runner will be conducting Planned Maintenance on the IP network. Subscribers in the affected area(s) may have no connection to the Internet or latency/slow connectivity during this maintenance window. Our engineers are working quickly to complete this maintenance. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## heyitsme

Anyone else notice Fox's background music is way louder than the vocals for the past two days?


----------



## Stiletto

I think the 890 wins the hated device award. Finally gave up using the IR Emitters, and decided to try just using the RF Extenders IR. That works fine with the 8300HD as far as the directional pad goes, but the darn TV is Flaky about power on/off. The TV doesn't seem to miss any other commands. You would think with a well placed RF Extender the IR would blast the TV 100% of the time. Not 50%. This was supposed to make my setup 100% reliable for my wife, instead it just keeps me awake at night trying to make it work!!! :/


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/13093762
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice Fox's background music is way louder than the vocals for the past two days?



Yes, it is very annoying.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/13095192
> 
> 
> I think the 890 wins the hated device award. Finally gave up using the IR Emitters, and decided to try just using the RF Extenders IR. That works fine with the 8300HD as far as the directional pad goes, but the darn TV is Flaky about power on/off. The TV doesn't seem to miss any other commands. You would think with a well placed RF Extender the IR would blast the TV 100% of the time. Not 50%. This was supposed to make my setup 100% reliable for my wife, instead it just keeps me awake at night trying to make it work!!! :/



Where did you place the emitter inside the Mits?


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13047886
> 
> 
> Supermercado, 20 hours seems like very little, but I've rarely run up against the limit, and we watch most shows via DVR. There are four of us and we hardly ever hit the 20 hour limit - except maybe during football season where we might record several 3 hours games per weekend.
> 
> 
> Luckily there are plenty of posts on how to add an external hard drive to the SA8300HD. I think there's a dedicated thread in the 8300 forum. You should find it pretty easy - sorry I don't have a link handy. The BIG downside that stops me from using an external hard drive is that I'd lose the live pause buffer - occasionally called the trick buffer, or something like that. So if you ever like to pause or rewind you'll have to remember to record everything first. Live TV will always be live.



I thought that it would be a problem to lose the trick buffer, but it turns out not to be a big deal. We almost never watch live TV anyway since with a 500Gb external drive we can record anything we want to watch. Then we can skip the commercials too. If we do want to watch something live, I just hit the record button and watch the recording a few minutes later. Then it's just like having the buffer. It's really easy to set up too. Just connect the drive and reset the box, then follow the prompts. After losing stuff on the drive after a power outage (it was recording when the power went off), I connected both the DVR and drive to a small UPS. Since then, no problems at all.


-- Martin


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/13101587
> 
> 
> I thought that it would be a problem to lose the trick buffer, but it turns out not to be a big deal. We almost never watch live TV anyway since with a 500Gb external drive we can record anything we want to watch. Then we can skip the commercials too. If we do want to watch something live, I just hit the record button and watch the recording a few minutes later. Then it's just like having the buffer. It's really easy to set up too. Just connect the drive and reset the box, then follow the prompts. After losing stuff on the drive after a power outage (it was recording when the power went off), I connected both the DVR and drive to a small UPS. Since then, no problems at all.
> 
> 
> -- Martin



I can just imagine training the spousal unit to always hit record to avoid unplanned bathroom breaks not lining up with commercials. Just ain't gonna happen. ;-)


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13103122
> 
> 
> I can just imagine training the spousal unit to always hit record to avoid unplanned bathroom breaks not lining up with commercials. Just ain't gonna happen. ;-)



You can still use "pause" for bathroom breaks with an external drive, just not rewind and FF. Anyway, I solved that problem by buying the SU a 37" flat panel for the bedroom with her own DVR (with no add-on drive).










That way I can watch mixed martial arts in the HT while she watches her chick flicks in the BR.


-- Martin


----------



## Stiletto

Well I am currently not using the IR Emitters anymore because the 8300HD just would not work that way. I am using the RF Extenders IR Emitter on a coffee table that has a good line of site to all components. When I was still trying to get the IR Emitters to work, I had taken the front screen off of the Mitsubishi and put the IR Emitters inside in front of the lenses point up at the mirror. That setup was not working 100% of the time with the TV power on/off, and I would adjust the position if I hadn't given up on the IR Emitters. Now I have good line of site to the TV and it is still acting flaky with the power.


----------



## mrt2000

Question for those Road Runner users out there, is anyone running the video on demand program "Joost" on Vista? I think Brighthouse may be blocking it from working now as it worked last time I installed it a few months ago. I also found a post of a Time Warner internet customer being blocked from using it in California. Thanks for your help.


jason


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/13109125
> 
> 
> Well I am currently not using the IR Emitters anymore because the 8300HD just would not work that way. I am using the RF Extenders IR Emitter on a coffee table that has a good line of site to all components. When I was still trying to get the IR Emitters to work, I had taken the front screen off of the Mitsubishi and put the IR Emitters inside in front of the lenses point up at the mirror. That setup was not working 100% of the time with the TV power on/off, and I would adjust the position if I hadn't given up on the IR Emitters. Now I have good line of site to the TV and it is still acting flaky with the power.



I use emitters on 8300s everyday and they work perfectly. You have to place the emitter in exactly the correct position on the left side of the display which can be located with a flashlight. The internal mirror in rear projection is aimed to direct the IR down to the pickup. Aiming an emitter up at the mirror from inside points the signals backwards out the screen The best place for the emitter is near the 1/8 inch silver pod mounted on the circuit board directly behind the green CRT. If the factory remote works perfectly to power the TV and the Harmony is intermittent then something is wrong with the code, carrier frequency, repeat length or the transmitter. You could email Harmony and ask them to help you convert the discreet power codes into something the harmony can download.


Power Off

0000 007b 0000 0011 000a 0048 000a 0048 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 001f 000a 001f 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 001f 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 001f 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 0380


Power On

0000 007f 0000 0011 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 0363


----------



## danimal88

Guys were digging up my front yard Thur. and Fri. I went out Fri. and asked what they were doing and they are installing TV service and internet access. The supervisor said it is going to be all in 1080p. ??? Boy does he shine his shoes bright. I thought it was really funny when he directed me out of my driveway as I left for work. I did not think I was going to make it for a while there. DOH!!!

Anyway it seems that U-Verse is here and I happen to be the hub.

I am in Southwest Palm Bay, just past Malabar and Jupiter intersection.

It is out of the way and I do not know where else the service is being installed.


----------



## mgsports

NBA should get involved with BHN and FSN Florida because it is with COX/Charter/Dish for the Hornets and also with Bobcats to be on a Sports Network.


----------



## property33

Geeze, we're going backwards.

Anybody else see that article in today's Sentinel? Wkmg/Channel 6 may bolt from Brighthouse because of a dispute over 6 wanting a fee.


----------



## skellyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/13135487
> 
> 
> Geeze, we're going backwards.
> 
> Anybody else see that article in today's Sentinel? Wkmg/Channel 6 may bolt from Brighthouse because of a dispute over 6 wanting a fee.



My wife just showed me that article. My question is, do any other network channels get paid by Brighthouse similar to cable channels? If not, I'm really unsure why WKMG thinks they deserve anything when it can be had OTA for free.


----------



## Barry928

Nothing over the air is really free. Advertisers pay WKMG for our eyes and ears. If BHN pays WKMG then all the local stations will line up for the same fee at contract renewal. I wonder how WKMG's advertisers feel about losing the BHN audience? Will they pay a lower ad rate when they lose 850K households?


I am troubled by the whole business model of television in general. If I am required to watch advertising so the stations can sell my eyeballs to advertisers then I should not have to pay for the channel. If there are no ads then I would expect a small monthly fee but I should not have to watch ads AND pay the monthly fee. I think all of these cable and satellite channels are double dipping by charging both advertisers and customers. Either go with advertising revenue or monthly fee revenue but not both. Now that pressure from the FCC on al a carte is heating up again we may finally see some debate around the entire TV business. I only watch about 25 channels but pay for 200 and all of them have advertising.


----------



## skellyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13135735
> 
> 
> Nothing over the air is really free.



My point was that why should BH have to pay WKMG when consumers only need an OTA setup to watch it without subscribing to service from any provider at all? That's a bit silly if you ask me. Is there any way someone can post contact information for the head honcho at WKMG? Also, how about contact information for CBS itself? I sure would like to find out what CBS thinks about their local affiliates wanting to be paid to be on cable.


----------



## JH2003

I totally agree with Barry. Advertisements are for 18-44 year olds and I am past that key marketing age. I have my beer chosen, I like our current vehicle, I buy electronics on performance ratings, not flahy noisy commercials. I research the net before I buy. The DVR allows us to skip the commercials; however, I am still paying BHN a fee to have them on all cable channels. If cable channels are going to provide 30% of a show with commercials, then there should be no fee for those channels.


----------



## rolltide1017

I think WKMG is off there rocker on this one and I don't think anything will really come of it. WKMG appears to be using the threat of leaving to pressure BHN into paying them but, this tactic didn't work for the Magic and FSN so I doubt it will work here. I don't think WKMG could afford to loose all the BHN eyeballs and I doubt CBS would be to happy with them.


I know one thing, I do not want my bill to go up just to keep WKMG so BHN better not pay them a cent. I also will not go and purchase an OTA setup just for that one channel so WKMG but watch it, they are walking a thin line on this subject.


Don't mean to offend anyone here who knows people at WKMG but, they do seem to smart over there anyway. I think there local news coverage is the worst in town and aren't they the ones who have the stretch-o-vision newscast but advertise it as digital widescreen.


----------



## wdcoy

I went out to WKMG's website and for the section "Contact Us". I sent the general manager a message letting him know of my feelings about charging BHNfor his station and how that will make me pay more for his programming. I also let him know that they need to get some real HD news casts instead of their stretching solution. I even said that it makes their news casters look fat, I'm sure they will appreciate that.


Don


----------



## MattKey

This is a true laugher, but truly typical of corporate philosophy now-a-days. Local Network affiliate days are numbered and they seem to be trying to squeeze every last nickel out of people before they die like the dinosaurs they are. The only thing that has kept them alive are the bones that have been thrown to them by the FCC. (Carriage rules etc.)


1. It makes no sense to threaten the guys who are submitting your product to BY FAR the most eyeballs.


2. The product offered, especially on a local level is BAD and getting worse.


3. The timing is ridiculous in many ways. This is something that should have been thought of DECADES AGO when there was a more dominant hold on eyeballs by the majors and the local affiliates, and in the short term sense, you have got an economy that is faltering, people who will pull the plug at the slightest increase in cost to them and Lastly The only thing people have to look forward to are RE-RUNS! Obviously all the media outlets are in the same boat as regards this thanx to the recent writers strike, repercussions of which will last for quite a while and will change the Major network scenario, but my gawd you want to negotiate for money at a time like this? ridiculous. This is the beginning of the attempts by the media companies to start getting money back for the digital outlays.


Personally I feel that if the cable companies think the affiliates have something to offer, go for it, but I am of the opinion that the cable companies and the networks would be better off to Completely bypass the middlemen and provide network feeds directly to the cable companies. This is a $$$ issue and when $$$ is involved, anything can happen especially if you are BUYING political persuasion. Let's just see how valuable these people think there product is then. You gonna pay for Dr. Phil and "Your Breaking News Station?" I sure as crap wouldn't. LOL.


It burns me to think that WE THE PEOPLE who OWN the airwaves and are allowing Corporations to make money off of them, are so willing to bend over and just keep on taking it.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13135735
> 
> 
> Nothing over the air is really free. Advertisers pay WKMG for our eyes and ears. If BHN pays WKMG then all the local stations will line up for the same fee at contract renewal. I wonder how WKMG's advertisers feel about losing the BHN audience? Will they pay a lower ad rate when they lose 850K households?
> 
> 
> I am troubled by the whole business model of television in general. If I am required to watch advertising so the stations can sell my eyeballs to advertisers then I should not have to pay for the channel. If there are no ads then I would expect a small monthly fee but I should not have to watch ads AND pay the monthly fee. I think all of these cable and satellite channels are double dipping by charging both advertisers and customers. Either go with advertising revenue or monthly fee revenue but not both. Now that pressure from the FCC on al a carte is heating up again we may finally see some debate around the entire TV business. I only watch about 25 channels but pay for 200 and all of them have advertising.



100% agreed on this.. My mother watches Dr. Phill and she'll loose that, because she hasn't upgraded her TV yet (nor does she want too, because she doesn't care about the resolution), and she knew that BHN would keep the stations NTSC for her. Now with this WKMG situation, this is BS.. We have to pay a fee, AND get advertisements?


It's a BROADCAST station, they shouldn't even be allowed to ask for a fee.


----------



## Hakemon

I sent the Manager an email.



> Quote:
> I am devastated to hear that you, a LOCAL broadcasting company, is requesting a FEE, for a spot on Bright House's lineup!
> 
> 
> You are a LOCAL broadcast channel. People with rabbit ears don't have to pay, but you expect cable customers to pay? That is wrong on so many levels, because you know very well that you would still have commercial advertising. Have the ADVERTISERS pay for it, not Bright House, we don't need another reason for them to jack up our prices!
> 
> 
> If you decide to go dark, you'll only lose viewers and hurt yourselves more.


----------



## bgall

FYI I dunno why you are mad at WKMG, but just about every network affiliated broadcast station charges service proviers a a fee to carry their channel and almost every provider pays them. I was more shocked to read BHN has been retransmitting these locals without paying, because they should be, they must have some really old contracts or something.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/13139526
> 
> 
> FYI I dunno why you are mad at WKMG, but just about every network affiliated broadcast station charges service proviers a a fee to carry their channel and almost every provider pays them. I was more shocked to read BHN has been retransmitting these locals without paying, because they should be, they must have some really old contracts or something.



Do you really want our rates to go up yet again?


----------



## skellyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/13139526
> 
> 
> FYI I dunno why you are mad at WKMG, but just about every network affiliated broadcast station charges service proviers a a fee to carry their channel and almost every provider pays them. I was more shocked to read BHN has been retransmitting these locals without paying, because they should be, they must have some really old contracts or something.



Do you know for a fact that BH pays the local Fox, NBC and ABC affiliates? If this is the case, then they should be paying WKMG. Otherwise, I certainly don't think they should start having to pay now.


And WTF is this guy smoking?
http://www.local6.com/news/15327359/detail.html 

"We are the primary reason viewers turn to Bright House in this market and we think they can afford to pay us to," Maldonado said.


Must be good drugs if he thinks CBS is why people subscribe to BHN.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skellyo* /forum/post/13141065
> 
> 
> And WTF is this guy smoking?
> http://www.local6.com/news/15327359/detail.html
> 
> "We are the primary reason viewers turn to Bright House in this market and we think they can afford to pay us to," Maldonado said.
> 
> 
> Must be good drugs if he thinks CBS is why people subscribe to BHN.



They want us to pay for their Stretch-O-Vision, imitation HD they use for the local news. Glad I stopped watching their local news and watch it in real HD on channel 2 or 9.


On the other hand with BHN it doesn't surprise me, on their behalf. Look how many customers they have lost over the years for their refusal to car FSN Florida.


----------



## Barry928

From the article.


> Quote:
> Bright House said it does not pay fees to any broadcaster in this market.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skellyo* /forum/post/13141065
> 
> 
> Do you know for a fact that BH pays the local Fox, NBC and ABC affiliates? If this is the case, then they should be paying WKMG. Otherwise, I certainly don't think they should start having to pay now.
> 
> 
> And WTF is this guy smoking?
> http://www.local6.com/news/15327359/detail.html
> 
> "We are the primary reason viewers turn to Bright House in this market and we think they can afford to pay us to," Maldonado said.
> 
> 
> Must be good drugs if he thinks CBS is why people subscribe to BHN.



"WKMG-TV Shows May Go Dark Over Bright House Cable Fee Dispute

Central Floridians may lose some of their favorite shows.

Contact Bright House at 407-215-5524.

Bright House President J. Christian Fender can be reached at [email protected] ." --from the channel's website, main highlited story lead.



Check out this clown and his website. "Contact Bright House..." to make sure you can still get our channel!!! I'll bet there's something out by mid-week saying/admitting/? that it's not going to happen or if they're really honest, it was a bad business decision to even think about it....


----------



## ddeloach

The deadline, according to WKMG is March 16, 2008. And March Madness starts on CBS March 18, 2008.


----------



## Impala1ss

He's even telling us on D*TV that Brighthouse is going to cancel them.


----------



## ClubSteeler

F you WKMG...


Let's see how much money you make when your viewership drops by 90%.


So who wants to send BHN CBS for free? Tampa? Jacksonville?

Hey, on satellite TV, if locals aren't offered, you can tap into the national feeds. Just do that.


WKMG are a bunch of morons. Without brighthouse they'd have gone off the air decades ago. I hope BHN calls their bluff.


----------



## BrandonJF

Me too. I'll watch the couple of CBS shows I watch at CBS.com.


As if this would ever happen. I'd love to see the channels go dark and watch WKMG flop like a fish out of water. I wonder what clients who bought ad time on WKMG are thinking right now. If they go dark, I hope they are prepared to start issuing refunds....


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/13145174
> 
> 
> Hey, on satellite TV, if locals aren't offered, you can tap into the national feeds. Just do that.




Not totally true. The local station, that you can't receive, has to OK a wavier for you to get a national in place of their station, via satellite. I am sure they will not do that. They will probably tell you to get satellite service or put up an OTA antenna to get their station. Locals don't like approving waivers for you to get nationals, it takes away from the local viewer base for their local commercials. The higher the viewer base is, the more they can get for their advertising.


But, all locals are available for the Orlando market, including channel 6, with both DirecTV and DISH. So no waivers are needed.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/13145341
> 
> 
> Not totally true. The local station, that you can't receive, has to OK a wavier for you to get a national in place of their station, via satellite. I am sure they will not do that. They will probably tell you to get satellite service or put up an OTA antenna to get their station. Locals don't like approving waivers for you to get nationals, it takes away from the local viewer base for their local commercials. The higher the viewer base is, the more they can get for their advertising.
> 
> 
> But, all locals are available for the Orlando market, including channel 6, with both DirecTV and DISH. So no waivers are needed.



But... if Channel6 is not available any more....... ????


Some people can't get dish. Some have obstructions blocking the signal. Some live in hi-rise condos with cable installed and unsafe and against the lease to drill a dish into the side of their building. Millions do not have digital TVs yet, and analog OTA can be horrible to impossible to pick up if you don't live near the tower.


The FCC doesn't like people to NOT be able to get local stations. I bet if BHN doesn't back down, the FCC will step in the WKMG will lose.


They're reasoning is just stupid. None of the "pay" channels they refer to were ever free over-the-air local stations. They can't compare themselves to AMC or ESPN. They are national cable channels. What next?


Should WKMG now ask for $12 per month per subscriber because that's what HBO gets? Maybe WJRR should sue Sony for making radios that can tune in 101.1 FM without paying the station. Ridiculous.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/13145341
> 
> 
> Not totally true. The local station, that you can't receive, has to OK a wavier for you to get a national in place of their station, via satellite. I am sure they will not do that. They will probably tell you to get satellite service or put up an OTA antenna to get their station. Locals don't like approving waivers for you to get nationals, it takes away from the local viewer base for their local commercials. The higher the viewer base is, the more they can get for their advertising.
> 
> 
> But, all locals are available for the Orlando market, including channel 6, with both DirecTV and DISH. So no waivers are needed.



Let me add... For many years, DirecTV did not broadcast every local channel. If you lived in an area where they did not broadcast you local affiliate, you would get the national feed.


In my opinion, this is the same case. For whatever reason, if BHN doesn't carry WKMG, they should eb allowed to carry New York City's CBS, just as was done on satellite for years.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/13145562
> 
> 
> Let me add... For many years, DirecTV did not broadcast every local channel. If you lived in an area where they did not broadcast you local affiliate, you would get the national feed.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this is the same case. For whatever reason, if BHN doesn't carry WKMG, they should eb allowed to carry New York City's CBS, just as was done on satellite for years.



Here is the current policy, as quoted from DirecTV, on distant locals. *"Under federal law, we can provide local channels only within a local television market. For example, we can provide San Francisco stations only in San Francisco and the surrounding areas. Federal law requires us to respect the local TV markets boundaries, which are established by Nielsen Media Research. Distant broadcast network feeds from New York and Los Angeles are available only to customers who cannot receive an over-the-air signal from a local TV station and to customers who get waivers from their local TV stations."*


You would need a waiver from channel 6 to get the New York station. Being that you could receive channel 6 OTA I am sure they wouldn't sign any waiver.


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skellyo* /forum/post/13136702
> 
> 
> My point was that why should BH have to pay WKMG when consumers only need an OTA setup to watch it without subscribing to service from any provider at all? That's a bit silly if you ask me. Is there any way someone can post contact information for the head honcho at WKMG? Also, how about contact information for CBS itself? I sure would like to find out what CBS thinks about their local affiliates wanting to be paid to be on cable.



I think it was really tacky of WKMG management to post an email for BrightHouse, but not their own email. If you search the local6.com website, you can find a contact which will get you the ability to send mail to the General Manager. I sent both Brighthouse and the GM of WKMG a message supporting BrightHouse and saying that if local6 goes off the cable, I have PLENTY of other stuff to watch, most of it better than what is available on local6.


-- Martin


----------



## twartacus

I couldn't care less about anything local WKMG puts out... but does a waiver have to be signed to simply broadcast national CBS? I was thinking that BHN could simply blackout local ads/shows, and only broadcast national items.


If BHN gives in, then what's next? ABC, NBC, FOX, CW... all locals will then being to demand $$


----------



## ClubSteeler

If WKMG can not make enough money operating the way every other local network affiliate does in this area, maybe they should stop fighting with BrightHouse and start firing their management, who obviously are not talented or innovative enough to properly manage the station, especially when CBS is at or near the top in ratings over the past few years.


Sounds like an inept station manager is trying to save his own job.


----------



## rich21

WKCF tried this a few years ago with D* when D* was adding the locals and I think they were threating BHN too. They gave up finally.


----------



## property33

Can you believe the amount of lobbying of the public/advertising veiled as news these clowns at channel 6 are doing in their effort to shakedown BH (in turn, us)?


----------



## loudo38

WKMG vs Brighthouse = Dumb and Dumber Part II


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/13150288
> 
> 
> Can you believe the amount of lobbying of the public/advertising veiled as news these clowns at channel 6 are doing in their effort to shakedown BH (in turn, us)?



(in turn, us) ----- Is exactly right.


Who will ultimately pay this fee? Us.


So WKMG is really trying to make us pay for their channel. No thanks. Even from Palm Bay, I have a powered antenna in the attic and I get perfect HD on all locals. I originally used OTA when I first got my HDTV, and I've kept it hooked up now just for the purpose of having TV after Hurricanes.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Who cares about CBS?


Jericho is the only thing on CBS I watch and I can buy that from Xbox Live or watch it over rabbit ears if I want...and its only got 6 more episodes.


These stupid games that the local networks have been playing ever since DirecTV first launched is so anti-american its not even funny.


My parents live in an area where they can not receive any CBS affiliate OTA...but they have DISH Network...they have been trying for 2 years now to get their waiver signed so they could get some other CBS feed. They have been denied over and over and told they can get CBS OTA...of course at a cost of about $300 for some huge antenna, rotor and all the other cables, switches and such required.


They idea that because I live within range of affiliate X I am only allowed to watch affiliate X is just wrong. I should be able to pick and choose and pay for what I want.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddeloach* /forum/post/13143805
> 
> 
> The deadline, according to WKMG is March 16, 2008. And March Madness starts on CBS March 18, 2008.



NCAA.com in conjunction with CBS Sports is showing all 63 games live. Thus we can see the games on a computer screen. My Sony HDTV allow me to connect our laptop to show the laptop video signal. Not HD, but a work around for college basketball fans. The fans I know all side with BHN, so it looks like WKMG may lose these fans. Most sports bars use satellite, so again WKMG loses.


I would become upset with BHN if they limit internet bandwidth for the live game transmissions. Do they have the bandwidth if many fans do what I may be doing?


----------



## FLBuckeye

Thanks again Dim House for waiting until after speed weeks in Daytona to add Speed Channel HD. I watched the excellent Craftsman Truck Series race Friday night in glorious SD while the announcers gushed about their HD picture including in truck HD cameras. The large grey bars on each side including the thick black strip on the right side made viewing ever so enjoyable.


Way to get behind this wonderful local event that brings thousands of visitors to our area and millions of dollars to our local economy.


Please stay on the cutting edge and keep those late channel additions coming – your vision and planning are unfathomable.


Your customer for life,

Abuseme A. Lot


P.S. I am looking forward to the extra spare time for hobbies that I used to waste on CSI, NCIS, Two and a Half Men, How I Met Your Mother, and other such CBS drivel. I have a great stamp collection going with the time I don’t spend watching Fox Sports Net, NFL Network, and the Big Ten Network.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/13157082
> 
> 
> Thanks again Dim House for waiting until after speed weeks in Daytona to add Speed Channel HD. I watched the excellent Craftsman Truck Series race Friday night in glorious SD while the announcers gushed about their HD picture including in truck HD cameras. The large grey bars on each side including the thick black strip on the right side made viewing ever so enjoyable.
> 
> 
> Way to get behind this wonderful local event that brings thousands of visitors to our area and millions of dollars to our local economy.
> 
> 
> Please stay on the cutting edge and keep those late channel additions coming - your vision and planning are unfathomable.
> 
> 
> Your customer for life,
> 
> Abuseme A. Lot
> 
> 
> P.S. I am looking forward to the extra spare time for hobbies that I used to waste on CSI, NCIS, Two and a Half Men, How I Met Your Mother, and other such CBS drivel. I have a great stamp collection going with the time I don't spend watching Fox Sports Net, NFL Network, and the Big Ten Network.



Think positively.


I've lost 20 pounds thanks to the writers strike.

Now just imagine how much fun it's going to be to gain it all back and then some once football restarts...


----------



## Stiletto

Thank you for the advice on the IR emitter position in the TV. I will try that and see if I get a better response. I have been using a Harmony 688 for years, and haven't had any issues turning on the TV. So while something could have happened to change my number of repeats or something, I can't think it is the code. But who knows and I will keep your advice in mind. I am surprised you don't have any trouble using an IR Emitter on the 8300. I had it pasted over the left side (if you are facing the 8300). I looked with a flashlight, and while I could not see an IR receiver I did notice a circular cylider that went from the front back into the 8300. I figured this must be it. And again, everything worked quite well EXCEPT for the directional pad. I don't get why the directional pad would be any different then anything else. I guess at this point, I also need to purchase more of the little rubber stickies to paste everything in front of the IR sensors.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13127114
> 
> 
> I use emitters on 8300s everyday and they work perfectly. You have to place the emitter in exactly the correct position on the left side of the display which can be located with a flashlight. The internal mirror in rear projection is aimed to direct the IR down to the pickup. Aiming an emitter up at the mirror from inside points the signals backwards out the screen The best place for the emitter is near the 1/8 inch silver pod mounted on the circuit board directly behind the green CRT. If the factory remote works perfectly to power the TV and the Harmony is intermittent then something is wrong with the code, carrier frequency, repeat length or the transmitter. You could email Harmony and ask them to help you convert the discreet power codes into something the harmony can download.
> 
> 
> Power Off
> 
> 0000 007b 0000 0011 000a 0048 000a 0048 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 001f 000a 001f 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 001f 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 001f 000a 0048 000a 001f 000a 0380
> 
> 
> Power On
> 
> 0000 007f 0000 0011 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 0363


----------



## rocketguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/13157082
> 
> 
> Thanks again Dim House for waiting until after speed weeks in Daytona to add Speed Channel HD. I watched the excellent Craftsman Truck Series race Friday night in glorious SD while the announcers gushed about their HD picture including in truck HD cameras. The large grey bars on each side including the thick black strip on the right side made viewing ever so enjoyable.
> 
> 
> Way to get behind this wonderful local event that brings thousands of visitors to our area and millions of dollars to our local economy.
> 
> 
> Please stay on the cutting edge and keep those late channel additions coming - your vision and planning are unfathomable.
> 
> 
> Your customer for life,
> 
> Abuseme A. Lot
> 
> 
> P.S. I am looking forward to the extra spare time for hobbies that I used to waste on CSI, NCIS, Two and a Half Men, How I Met Your Mother, and other such CBS drivel. I have a great stamp collection going with the time I don't spend watching Fox Sports Net, NFL Network, and the Big Ten Network.



Any news as to WHEN we'll see SPEED HD add to the line-up?


----------



## Hakemon

I got this email back from WKMG...



> Quote:
> Thank you for contacting me about keeping Local 6 and CBS on Bright House Networks, and I appreciate your concern during this time of contract negotiations between WKMG and Bright House Networks. We have received tremendous positive response from viewers who value CBS programming and what Local 6 brings to this community. WKMG is committed to the residents of Central Florida and you can rest assured, we are working diligently to resolve this with Bright House before you are affected.
> 
> 
> Still, it is unfortunate that Bright House has decided to publish untruths in order to alarm its customers and scare them into believing that as a result of these negotiations Bright House will have to raise their rates.
> 
> 
> Many of our viewers have spoken to Bright House representatives directly over the past few days and some of the information being given out has often been borderline fictitious. Surely management at national corporation such as Bright House would not condone scaring the public with the promise of an increased cable bill. In an attempt to clarify the issues, we have added a FAQ section to our website as well as a FACT vs. FICTION. I ask you to please click on the link included to get the truth. As always there are two sides to the negotiation and hopefully this site will help you better understand the details from both sides.
> 
> 
> We have always and will continue to transmit all of our programming to the Central Florida public, free of charge. And many satellite providers and cable companies both locally and nationally have already found a way to work with local stations to retransmit network programming without raising rates and still maintaining low costs for their subscribers. Bright house should be held to the same standards.
> 
> 
> I am in daily contact with Bright House and continue to remain confident that everything will be worked out before the contract deadline so that no one in Central Florida will be inconvenienced by this issue of fairness in broadcasting. Get the facts at www.local6.com .
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and concern,
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Maldonado
> 
> Vice President and General Manager
> 
> WKMG-TV Local 6
> 
> Orlando Florida



Total rubbish.


----------



## property33

I just got the EXACT same canned e-mail.


I wrote back: When you throw around the untruth label, look in your own backyard as well. If you stack up BHN's stack of untruths' and WKMG's stack, I'll bet WKMG's will be bigger.

You claim you have received a tremendous positive response', I'll bet you've received a tremendous negative response as well.


----------



## Hakemon

This was my reply back:



> Quote:
> FCC requires you to be available to consumers. Without the BHN feed,
> 
> even with your OTA signal, the reception is horrible, and requires
> 
> much amplification, especially me, who's in the Oviedo area. Your
> 
> NTSC broadcast has been like this for years, since I moved to Florida
> 
> in 1999. Your digital feed breaks up all the time. So me, and many
> 
> others, rely on your BHN retransmitted feed. If anything, you should
> 
> be thanking them that you even have as many viewers as you do, because
> 
> without it, you will lose most of your viewers.
> 
> 
> As for the fee itself, as management, you should realize that the fee
> 
> will be carried over to us, BHN customers. Even if only a penny,
> 
> whats stopping from NBC, ABC, etc, from charging the same fee, whom
> 
> right now pay nothing? That will make our bill climb.
> 
> 
> You are a free broadcast channel, you get paid by your advertisers.
> 
> You can't even begin to COMPARE yourself to regular cable channels
> 
> like TNT, or AMC, whom have no BROADCAST system for free viewing.
> 
> 
> Instead of having people get facts from your very own biased site,
> 
> which has made a couple low blows to BHN, we will continue to get real
> 
> facts from unbiased sites.
> 
> 
> Plain and simple, if you go dark, it's not BHN pulling the plug, it's
> 
> YOU, and you very darn well know it too. Your hand is on the plug,
> 
> otherwise you wouldn't be threatening BHN.
> 
> 
> As a long time CBS viewer, if you go off the air, I will only be
> 
> disappointed in you, whom is making this decision. I can very well
> 
> watch the shows on the internet for free also, but I have watched on
> 
> your broadcast and the advertisers have paid you for that.
> 
> 
> Don't get greedy.


----------



## property33

 [email protected] 

This is the guys address who sent me an e-mail. They post BHN's rep's address, don't see a problem posting this guys.


----------



## Hakemon

How is WKMG's fee working?


A penny per customer? If so, that's a crap load of money for all of BHN's customers when totalled up per month.


----------



## MisterJ

I got the same email as well and my email that I sent had specific questions which were not even addressed. So its a "form" email that seems to be going to every person who writes in. And the email may have been written by WKMG General Mgr, but it was sent from another name. Which leads one to believe that he did not even read it. And I searched local6 web site and found nothing, zip, zero, about FACT vs. FICTION article. If it is posted, it needs to be easily accessed. But if you look on BHN site, the facts listed there seem to be accurate and legit in my opinion.

I found it odd that WKMG can post the phone # and direct email address to the Pres of BHN but to contact WKMG's General Manager, its an online form and not a direct email. Didn't seem to be fair.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13186251
> 
> 
> I got the same email as well and my email that I sent had specific questions which were not even addressed. So its a "form" email that seems to be going to every person who writes in. And the email may have been written by WKMG General Mgr, but it was sent from another name. Which leads one to believe that he did not even read it. And I searched local6 web site and found nothing, zip, zero, about FACT vs. FICTION article. If it is posted, it needs to be easily accessed. But if you look on BHN site, the facts listed there seem to be accurate and legit in my opinion.
> 
> I found it odd that WKMG can post the phone # and direct email address to the Pres of BHN but to contact WKMG's General Manager, its an online form and not a direct email. Didn't seem to be fair.



Yes, I've seen this too.. WKMG wants to be one sided.. They are playing "victim".. Whatever, personally, I don't watch anything on CBS, but I feel for other people missing it, so hence I'm fighting them too.


----------



## Barry928

Brighthouse position page
http://www.standupforyou.mybrighthouse.com/ 


WKMG position page
http://www.local6.com/sponsors/15339115/detail.html


----------



## lowmazda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13186251
> 
> 
> I got the same email as well and my email that I sent had specific questions which were not even addressed. So its a "form" email that seems to be going to every person who writes in. And the email may have been written by WKMG General Mgr, but it was sent from another name. Which leads one to believe that he did not even read it. And I searched local6 web site and found nothing, zip, zero, about FACT vs. FICTION article. If it is posted, it needs to be easily accessed. But if you look on BHN site, the facts listed there seem to be accurate and legit in my opinion.
> 
> I found it odd that WKMG can post the phone # and direct email address to the Pres of BHN but to contact WKMG's General Manager, its an online form and not a direct email. Didn't seem to be fair.



It's right on their main page. Click the picture of the box that say's "Keep CBS on the air! Get the facts!"


----------



## rolltide1017

I received the same e-mail. I actually hope BHN holds there ground and WKMG goes dark in March because I want to see them beg BHN to add them back when all there advertisers ask for there money back when no one tunes in anymore.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13186340
> 
> 
> Brighthouse position page
> http://www.standupforyou.mybrighthouse.com/
> 
> 
> WKMG position page
> http://www.local6.com/sponsors/15339115/detail.html



Thanks Barry. I searched their site yesterday and could not find anything.


----------



## Steve Teffner

Turns out that WKMG's intentions are becoming more clear. Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...0,849785.story


----------



## jabristor

Did anyone notice that WKMG has an ad for DISH on their 'Position' page?


----------



## jabristor

WOW, just read the article and boy does it SMELL.

I think this is just a glimpse of things to come.

I fear there will be more partnering deals in the future between local affliates and satellite or cable providers.

And don't be supprised if those deals are 'EXCLUSIVE' deals, AKA WKMG is ONLY available via DISH or OVER-THE-AIR.


Maybe it's time to talk to our Represenatives.... Change the law to allow BHN to get a feed DIRECT for CBS, ABC, NBC, etc...


----------



## skellyo

Has anyone made any calls to the local businesses that advertise on WKMG to get their take on it? I'm surprised the Sentinel hasn't done a piece on that yet. It'd be interesting to see what they think about this whole situation.


----------



## BrandonJF

Maybe Brighthouse should pay their fee.... then charge them a fee per commercial aired on WKMG and transmitted over the BH network.


----------



## allowiches

What about the WKMG staff that gets laid off when the advertising revenues stop coming in. I wonder how they feel.


Oh wait, there probably are no revenues, that's why they are hold BHN for ransom.


----------



## rolltide1017

Any chance BHN could pull in Tampa's CBS affiliate when WKMG goes dark? I consider Tampa local and you can pick it up sometimes with a good antenna.


I doubt it will but, I hope this ruins WKMG.


----------



## Barry928

Nope, WKMG holds the trump card for CBS in Orlando. This is a protected contract so only WKMG has the rights to broadcast CBS in this market.


From the WKMG position page.


> Quote:
> Fiction: Bright House Networks will just drop Local 6 and use CBS shows from the network or a nearby city like Tampa or Jacksonville.
> 
> 
> FACT: WKMG holds the exclusive license to broadcast CBS Network shows in Central Florida, as well as syndicated programs like Dr. Phil and Rachel Ray in the Orlando market.
> 
> 
> To take the shows from another source and broadcast them in the Orlando market would be against the law. Also, CBS Network backs WKMG in these negotiations as they feel their programming is important to their viewers.


----------



## mattfl

you can get a HD tivo for $200 + the monthly fee

http://www.tivo.com/promo/factory_renewed_dvr.html 


how are cable cards from brighthouse? still a nightmare to get setup and running correctly? Definetly considering this and getting rid of the crap we have now


----------



## allowiches

I live in Palm Coast and as far as I'm concerned I shouldn't even be part of the Orlando market. I should be in Jacksonville/St. Augustine. The reason we are Orlando is that Neilson drew the lines when Daytona Beach was the main city in central Florida. That's where the station's studios were located back then. When I first moved to Palm Coast we used to get our CBS out of Jacksonville. Then Time Warner bought out the cable company and turned it off.


----------



## PopcornGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/13190807
> 
> 
> you can get a HD tivo for $200 + the monthly fee
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/promo/factory_renewed_dvr.html
> 
> 
> how are cable cards from brighthouse? still a nightmare to get setup and running correctly? Definetly considering this and getting rid of the crap we have now



On that Tivo you can get an m-card for $2.95/month and get both tuners. If you get one of the cable package deals it includes one of the BHN boxes. A la carte pricing to leave off the cable box does not offer any savings so there is the added cost through BHN as well.


I had no problems getting cablecards working over a year ago. You do need to use a BHN box to get the new HD channels. The ones added on 2/1/08 are not accessible. Also on 2/1, some of the HD channels added late last year became unaccessible even though SDV has not been deployed in Orlando More info on this here: ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=383361 ). There is supposed to be a "dongle" available in a few months that would allow SDV channels to be accessed by Tivo's, but since BHN themselves say they have not deployed SDV here there are questions as to that even working. It seems to be a purely discriminatory practice by BHN to get Tivo users to switch to their DVR. Brighthouse is offering Tivo users a free HD DVR until things work out but many Tivo users are not at all happy with this solution. If the HD channels above 1340 are important to you now, I would suggest waiting a little bit longer.


----------



## bingo182

I started emailing CBS Corp supporting BHN.

http://www.cbs.com/info/user_service...tact_us.shtml# 


If CBS does go black, I would absolutely love BHN to display a screen giving out Henry Maldonado's email and direct phone number. I'm going to have a hotel (my work) full of people expecting to watch March Madness.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey guys, guess what I found?

[email protected] 


I haven't sent an email to that address yet, but send like crazy!


----------



## rolltide1017

Since CBS streams all there shows online through there website, this will not be a big lose to me. I can still watch the few CBS shows I want too online for free. I never watched WKMG local programming so I will not miss it. WKMG needs to realize that BHN is not the only outlet for CBS programming and those other outlets are free. So, they just want to make money off of BHN customers when CBS programming is free to the world on cbs.com (well to the US at least).


Thanks for the email address Hakemon, just sent one.


----------



## MisterJ

I'm curious to see if you get a response (if any) other than that same form email that we have all received.


----------



## MattKey

>>>"WKMG needs to realize that BHN is not the only outlet for CBS programming "


----------



## rolltide1017

I agree Matt that most will not seek out these other outlets but, WKMG is acting like they are the only way to get CBS programming IMO. My main point was there are others ways to watch CBS programming absolutely free but, they are trying to charge us BHN customers for that same free programming.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/13207207
> 
> 
> my prediction is that if BHN loses WKMG, the majority of people would just shrug and move on with their day.



I think DirecTV and DISH Network will be laughing all the way to the bank. DISH had a full page ad in the Florida Today, about how they offer WKMG and will soon have HD channels available for the Orlando market. DirecTV has had locals in HD for a while.


I wouldn't want to be the one to have to tell my wife that she won't be able to get her CBS Soaps anymore.


----------



## rolltide1017

I've been using component for a while with my 8300HD box but, I'm switching back to HDMI when my new TV arrives tomorrow. I went ahead and plug the HDMI cable in and then search for the HDMI audio setting in the setup menu but couldn't find it. Am I going crazy or what but, didn't there use to be a setting to tell the box weather you wanted to send audio over HDMI or not? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13213296
> 
> 
> I've been using component for a while with my 8300HD box but, I'm switching back to HDMI when my new TV arrives tomorrow. I went ahead and plug the HDMI cable in and then search for the HDMI audio setting in the setup menu but couldn't find it. Am I going crazy or what but, didn't there use to be a setting to tell the box weather you wanted to send audio over HDMI or not? Can't seem to find it.



Hit Select, then A (More Settings), and scroll down to Audio Digital Out. You should have choices for HDMI, Dolby Digital and Two Channel Audio. My TV uses component, so HDMI doesn't show up. (But it used to show up when I had HDMI connected.) If you also don't see HDMI, then perhaps the HDMI cable isn't being detected.


Also, beware that many TVs (like Sony) don't accept Dolby Digital via HDMI.


EDIT: I just re-read your post. You don't have the TV yet, so you probably don't have an HDMI cable attached. That sounds like your problem. Today with the TV arrives you should magically see HDMI show up.


----------



## J.T.

but many of us have been using the following link during the BHN/FSN standoff: www.channelsurfing.net . I've thought about going to satellite, but I want to leave myself free to jump to U-Verse as soon as it's available.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13186340
> 
> 
> Brighthouse position page
> http://www.standupforyou.mybrighthouse.com/
> 
> 
> WKMG position page
> http://www.local6.com/sponsors/15339115/detail.html




LOL what a load crap...form both parties. =P


----------



## Gator06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocketguy* /forum/post/13180597
> 
> 
> Any news as to WHEN we'll see SPEED HD add to the line-up?



Good question. I've asked brighthouse and they can neither confirm nor deny we'll be getting Speed HD in the near future. This leads me to believe its in the works, and just a matter of when. I really hope we get it sometime before Sebring. I love the new channels they just added, but I'm looking forwards to Speed HD more than any other channel. Once F1 is broadcast in HD, I'll never leave my TV.


----------



## FloridaShark

Did I miss something here in the forum? The Magic home game was on last night in HD from Sun.

I don't recall anyone saying Sun had been added to the lineup.


----------



## twartacus

SUNHD (1000) has been there for about 2 years. They only broadcast select Magic and Lightning games... and beyond that they are on stand by. Magic game also went DEAD on 1000 in the 4th qtr... so I had to watch the end on 31


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Didn't the last press BHN release say when we'd get new channels. Wasn't it 50 by March? Or was it just 50 in 2008? I can't remember.


----------



## Barry928

No matter what the press release might have said I can't imagine 50 new HD channels prior to the release of SDV in the 3rd Quarter.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13220474
> 
> 
> No matter what the press release might have said I can't imagine 50 new HD channels prior to the release of SDV in the 3rd Quarter.



Yeah, I totally agree that we can't count on a vague press release. I couldn't find it, but I did find a post from you that indicated SDV in August. And I'm sure that will slip a few months. Was that a full rollout? Even if it was, I guess that it could be a few months after SDV before we get new channels. So I'm thinking end of the year. That's a long dang time.


EDIT: Not that I'm suggesting Speed will take that long.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13220904
> 
> 
> Yeah, I totally agree that we can't count on a vague press release. I couldn't find it, but I did find a post from you that indicated SDV in August. And I'm sure that will slip a few months. Was that a full rollout? Even if it was, I guess that it could be a few months after SDV before we get new channels. So I'm thinking end of the year. That's a long dang time.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Not that I'm suggesting Speed will take that long.



If they can move more channels from analog to digital, they can add new ones before SDV is implemented.


Michael


----------



## Barry928

Michael makes a good point. As I have said many times every analog channel that moves to the digital tier creates room for two or three HD channels to take its place. This is going to be tough for BHN based on the negative response from the recent local government and spanish language channel bump to digital.


The August date for SDV is for a full roll out. I think it will depend on how well the May through August beta test goes.


----------



## mattfl

Has anyone else heard of this "leaky" cable from brighthouse?

http://www.wftv.com/news/15400473/detail.html 


My boss said a brighthouse tech showed up at 8am sunday morning to check for a leak in his cable, my boss told him to leave that noone called to report anything, and then he reads about this on the news this morning. Is brighthouse seriously trying to charge people $250 for "leaky" cable?!


----------



## Steve Teffner

'Signal Leakage' is a very common issue with cable signals. Given the age of some of the wiring around Orlando, it is not that surprising. If BHN does not repair the cable signals, they can be fined quite heavily by the FCC. These calls are usually handled by the Maintenance dept and not regular contractors. I do not think that the customer should have to pay for the repairs though. After all, it is BHN's wiring and not their own.


----------



## twartacus

I recently had new tile put in my house, and upon hooking everything back up, I had a VERY weak signal in one room of the house. I called and set an appointment... then realized it may have been a bad splitter of mine in the living room. I decided NOT to cancel the appointment. BHN came out, and the guy said my signal was indeed weak. He kept going from my router... to my attic (where the amp is) to the outside of the house over and over again. He was there for well over an hour. He replaced all the wiring on the outside of the house, and moved the amp. Didn't even mention charging anything... and even offerred me a new splitter for the living room. This was about 3 weeks ago...


Since then... much stronger signal with live and DVR shows... not to mention a faster internet...


----------



## Chris Berry

Bright House did remove the charges...."If it's a bad cable line outside your house, the cable company pays for repairs. But if it's inside the house, the customer pays. Mann and Phillips say no one disclosed that. Brighthouse did eventually remove the charges from Mann's bill."


----------



## rich21

The home owner 'owns' the cable inside of the house, BHN owns the cable outside.


----------



## Steve Teffner

I understand that, but when we had service installed in our new home (BHN) installed the cable. If no modifications were made by me, or the homeowner, then why should I have to pay for it. Just picking nits thats all.


----------



## Hakemon

We had a tech quite a few years ago tell us our house had an RF leak, he waved this wand across the wall "following the wire" he said..


Only till now do I realize, the wire doesn't go that way on the wall! He was waving it past the pantry! I guess Lucky Charms gives off RF interference then.


----------



## Stiletto

Well, you probably bought your house from a homebuilder also, and didn't do any modifications to it... But still you are responsible for it. Maybe if they had free access to the inside of our home we could expect them to maintain our wiring, but I prefer how it is now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Teffner* /forum/post/13227401
> 
> 
> I understand that, but when we had service installed in our new home (BHN) installed the cable. If no modifications were made by me, or the homeowner, then why should I have to pay for it. Just picking nits thats all.


----------



## allowiches

I find it amusing when this thread goes quiet. It's like being at the in-laws when it gets quiet and nobody knows what to say. The silence is deafening.


Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## bingo182

Lol


----------



## rolltide1017

Not much to talk about I guess. We've all said all we can about the WKMG vs BHN thing and there are no new channels on there horizon (that we know about). I guess we are all just watching TV instead of talking about it.


----------



## Hakemon

Hmm, I was quiet, cause I'm experimenting with this Atari Luma-Phone, video phone..


Weird piece of telecommunications...


----------



## Elbie

So let me get this straight.


I won't have CSI and my mom won't have the Young & The Restless anymore?


----------



## Barry928

 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...test-brig.html 


Where does the showdown between WKMG-Channel 6 and Bright House Networks stand?


Negotiations continue. And both parties aren't saying a lot more than that.


"We're talking and very confident that things will be all right," WKMG General Manager Henry Maldonado told me Wednesday. "At the moment, I need, as they say in world politics, to let diplomacy run its course."


Bright House spokeswoman Sara Brady: "We are working to keep WKMG on our network."


WKMG wants a fee from Bright House networks. Bright House has never paid such a fee to a local broadcaster similar to those paid to cable channels. WKMG says it wants pennies per subscriber. Bright House has said that money could be substantial. If they don't reach agreement, Bright House subscribers could lose WKMG and the CBS lineup on March 17.


----------



## allowiches

I think my 8300hd had a software push last night around midnight. It did it's hex countdown and then rebooted. The reboot didn't work. Stuck with channels 2-13 and no guides. I pulled the power to reboot and it was fine after that. Lost 15 minutes though.


Does anybody know what was changed? I'm guessing it has to do with daylight savings time.


----------



## Motham

Hey Bright House....DON'T GIVE IN TO WKMG!!!


----------



## bingo182

WTH is RTN? Retro Television Network is on channel 1028.


There's something (old B&W) with a double whammy... bars on the sides and the top and bottom. Great!


----------



## property33

Now that "they" have pretty much decided Blu-Ray is the format for HD DVD's, does anybody have a suggestion on a player and an internal blu-ray burner for a desktop? I imagine prices will start going down a little now.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/13284161
> 
> 
> WTH is RTN? Retro Television Network is on channel 1028.
> 
> 
> There's something (old B&W) with a double whammy... bars on the sides and the top and bottom. Great!



That's odd. Why is it in the HD channel range? It seems to be broadcasting in plain ol' 480i.


----------



## meteor3

 WRDQ's subchannel. It's in the HD range same as the other subchannels.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/13284184
> 
> 
> Now that "they" have pretty much decided Blu-Ray is the format for HD DVD's, does anybody have a suggestion on a player and an internal blu-ray burner for a desktop? I imagine prices will start going down a little now.



Try these threads: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=148


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/13284184
> 
> 
> Now that "they" have pretty much decided Blu-Ray is the format for HD DVD's, does anybody have a suggestion on a player and an internal blu-ray burner for a desktop? I imagine prices will start going down a little now.



Don't know about a PC drive but I use the PS3 as my Blu-Ray player, in fact BD is the reason we bought a PS3. The reasons I like the PS3 are because it is one of the most solid BD players out there with the least compatibility issues. It will also be one of the first profile 2.0 players with a firmware update coming this summer. Which is another reason I like it, Sony will definitely support it for a long time with firmware improvements because it is there game console as well. Only major downside IMO is the lack of built in IR sensor but, I bought one of the third party USB IR adapters which works great with my Harmony One. PS3 is still one of the cheapest BD players and will probably be the cheapest 2.0 player available. Oh yea, you can play games on it as well if you want too.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/13284184
> 
> 
> Now that "they" have pretty much decided Blu-Ray is the format for HD DVD's, does anybody have a suggestion on a player and an internal blu-ray burner for a desktop? I imagine prices will start going down a little now.



Just after I posted my previous reply. I got this in an email. Go to the second row down of specials. BDR-202 Blu-ray Disc/DVD/CD writer.
http://www.videoguys.com/new.htm


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/13284494
> 
> WRDQ's subchannel. It's in the HD range same as the other subchannels.



Ah. You're right, of course. I didn't notice that it was a subchannel.


----------



## Hakemon

What's the WKMG status? Bright House has taken down that stand up for you page, and WKMG no longer has it on their front page.


Soooooo, someone win the battle?


----------



## rocketguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Berry* /forum/post/12907197
> 
> 
> Speed HD will be a permanent add but not before the 2008 Speed Week activities at Daytona. Any of the 2008 races that appear on FOX, TNT, NBC, etc., will be broadcast in HD.
> 
> 
> BHN Insider



Hey Chris,

Any new news on when SPEED HD, Ch. 1332, will appear? There's a Craftsman Truck Race this Friday night I'd love to see in HD!


----------



## Chris Berry

Sorry, haven't heard any new news yet. When I do, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## PrestonD

2 questions if you kind folks could answer at your earliest convenience:


1. What channels would be missing if I use Cablecard with TivoHD? I thought I read that the channels from 1340 and higher are missing due to the debacle that BHN is causing their Tivo customers or is it all HD channels in the 1xxxx's? The way that BHN CFL is treating Tivo customers is a travesty in my opinion.


2. As the TivoHD units have QAM tuners, would I be able to get all the clear QAM HD channels without cable cards? Wouldnt I just get the channels from 2-99 and whatever clear QAM channels are present in that range? So for OTA ATSC and cable clear QAM I dont necessarily need cable cards is that a correct assumption?


Also found out from BHN that the cable cards are $3.95 a month per card and it costs $22.95 service call plus tax to have the cards installed (why I have to have a tech come out I dont know...in what I have encountered so far these techs havent been real brilliant in my opinion).


Since most of what we record is usually major network programming, we may be able to live without the cable cards and just record off the QAM or my antenna if that is possible. The Scientific Atlantic 8300HDC is constantly failing and losing programming so we are investigating alternatives.


----------



## PopcornGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PrestonD* /forum/post/13320861
> 
> 
> 2 questions if you kind folks could answer at your earliest convenience:
> 
> 
> 1. What channels would be missing if I use Cablecard with TivoHD? I thought I read that the channels from 1340 and higher are missing due to the debacle that BHN is causing their Tivo customers or is it all HD channels in the 1xxxx's? The way that BHN CFL is treating Tivo customers is a travesty in my opinion.



Here is the current list of missing HD channels:

1312 TBS HD

1340 Discovery Channel HD

1343 The History Channel HD

1344 Animal Planet HD

1345 TLC HD

1348 Science Channel HD

1349 National Geographic HD

1359 Food Network HD

1361 HGTV HD


The five new HD channels were never added on 2/1. The others were simply taken away. Brighthouse has said there is not a technological reason for this exclusion. So it is simply poor customer service.


----------



## cdwillie76

Looks like CBS in other parts of the country are also having issues with cable companies.


Topeka, Kansas CBS affiliate dumped from Cox
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/08...mped-from-cox/


----------



## NYMan

I'm confused as to why BHN offers such a limited amount of HD channels compared to DirecTV?










If an HD channel has launched and is broadcasting material in HD, shouldn't all cable/satellite providers provide that channel?


Are these companies signing exclusivity contracts with only certain providers or something?


I would really like to see more HD channels added to BHN. The channels they added on February 1st were Ok but not really any channels that I'm all that interested in.


When should we expect to see channels that are already available on DirecTV added to BHN's channel line-up?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYMan* /forum/post/13330053
> 
> 
> When should we expect to see channels that are already available on DirecTV added to BHN's channel line-up?



I think its going to take a while for BHN to catch up to DirecTV but, they did announce they would be adding 50 HD channels within the next year or 18 months (forget which). They just added 4 at the beginning of Feb. and 4 more a few months before that. That is more then they added the first 2 years I had HD with them so, they have started moving a little faster.


The problem is that a contract has to be negotiated for each channel added and that takes time, especially for BHN. DirecTV was just more willing to get those contracts nailed down faster to make a jump on cable. I don't know all the details that go into it but, DirecTV is a bigger company the most cable outlets so, they have more money to spend on contracts. It just takes cable operates, especially stubborn ones like BHN, longer. We'll see if BHN holds to there promise of 50 new HD channels in the next year (well 46 know since the 4 in Feb. were added). I'm still holding out hope for SciFi HD before the April 4th premier of Battlestar Galactica Season 4 but, with no announcement of new channels so far my hope is quickly fading.


I'm sure others that understand how the inner workings of the system can chime in and explain it better.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/13329463
> 
> 
> Looks like CBS in other parts of the country are also having issues with cable companies.
> 
> 
> Topeka, Kansas CBS affiliate dumped from Cox
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/08...mped-from-cox/



Bravo to Cox cable. It will suck to loose CBS for some people but, I hope these cable companies hold there ground and do not give in to the bully tactics that CBS and some of there affiliates are using.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13330373
> 
> 
> I think its going to take a while for BHN to catch up to DirecTV but, they did announce they would be adding 50 HD channels within the next year or 18 months (forget which).
> 
> 
> I'm sure others that understand how the inner workings of the system can chime in and explain it better.



Don't forget that Brighthouse is negotiating to sell its Florida cable system - probably to Comcast, so they probably don't want to add more HD channels, especially if Comcast is already carrying them.


----------



## rolltide1017

So, does that mean the promise made for 50 new HD channels is out the window?


Wouldn't surprise me at all though. Maybe cable really does want to drive everyone to DirecTV. I really don't want to switch because living in an apartment means we would have to run cables along the walls to all the rooms. With a cat and a new born baby, I just don't want to deal with the wires going every where.


----------



## JimNSB

Can anyone shed some light on the problem BHN is having with their SA-4250HDC STB's?


I picked one up a couple weeks ago at the local BHN service center to use with our new Olevia 323V (via HDMI) in the bedroom. All was fine till 3 nights ago ...then no output, and the box would not reboot. The service tech came by this AM (Sunday) and swapped it out with a *32*50, connected via component. He told me they have a problem with the 4250's 'software' which causes them to go TU after 2-3 weeks, and that its still unresolved.


He added that they just received a new Samsung cable-box, and suggested I swap out the 3250 for one of them if I needed/wanted a reliable HDMI connection. He added that these new Samsung's were still in short supply, which is why he didn't have one with him. Has anyone seen/heard of these new Sammy's?

_I should mention that the new TV only sports single HDMI and component jacks, and that the DVD player we're using with it doesn't have HDMI-out. I don't have a DVI-HDMI cable, but will buy one if a (free) solution can't be found._


----------



## Barry928

Before you spend money on a DVI to HDMI cable make sure your TV has an HDMI input level menu adjustment setting. The level coming out of the 3250 over DVI is PC 0-255 and will clip the blacks and whites if your TV does not support that input level over HDMI.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Since we are less than a month away from Season 4 of Battlestar Galactica...out of desperation I contacted BHN once again asking specifically if they had any plans to offer Sci-FI HD...got the usual canned meaningless response.


I have delt with ALOT of companies in many fields and BHN is without the worst and most inept company I have ever had the misfortune of dealing with.


Trying to get a straight answer...especially about HD related stuff out of them is like trying to get a straight answer from a Clinton.


If I could get sat in my apartment I would jump ship in a heartbeat.


Gonna suck watching that god awefull SD SciFi feed...quality wise probably one of the worst SD channels in the BHN lineup.


Time to find some friends or co-workers that haver SciFi HD and invite myself over for Fri nights =P


----------



## FloridaShark

Trying to get a straight answer...especially about HD related stuff out of them is like trying to get a straight answer from a Clinton.



This is an AVS Forum not an editorial page for your politics.


----------



## Tim James

Hah, that old CBS deadline was for March 17. I'd miss the last two episodes of Jericho! I think that's all I care about from that station, at least until football season rolls around.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloridaShark* /forum/post/13341776
> 
> 
> Trying to get a straight answer...especially about HD related stuff out of them is like trying to get a straight answer from a Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an AVS Forum not an editorial page for your politics.



I thought the line was quite funny!


----------



## jabristor

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..................


Must be waiting on BHN.....................


----------



## rich21

OK, to stir things up...


I predict come the 17th, WKMG disappears from BHN's lineup. Eventually BHN caves because of all the complaints from people missing their soaps, CSI & survivor. Joe cable viewer will blame BHN for not carrying WKMG. The remaining local stations start asking for $$ too.


----------



## loudo38

I think it is just a matter of time before the cable companies will have to pay the local TV stations, just like the satellite companies now do.


----------



## Barry928

Who is paying for the bandwidth to transport the local broadcasters HD signal from Orlando to the Satellite companies?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13362620
> 
> 
> Who is paying for the bandwidth to transport the local broadcasters HD signal from Orlando to the Satellite companies?



I guess it would depend on the contract between the satellite company and the local station. Not really sure, how it works.


The other day I was talking to family, in the Portland/Auburn, Maine market, and they are or were going through the same thing up there, channel 13, CBS affiliate and their local cable company Time Warner. Must be a CBS thing.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Do the satellite companies pay the local broadcasters?


Also, I was under the impression that satellite and cable companies got local signal from OTA. Is that correct? Or is the signal supplied via wire, as I "think" Barry was implying?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13364062
> 
> 
> Do the satellite companies pay the local broadcasters?
> 
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that satellite and cable companies got local signal from OTA. Is that correct? Or is the signal supplied via wire, as I "think" Barry was implying?



I have read that there are contracts between the satellite companies and the local stations, being that the stations are asking BHN for money, I figure they must be getting paid by the satellite companies.


Not sure if they are hard wired from the TV station or received OTA, but as Barry noted, either way they have to get from the local areas, say Orlando, to the up link facility, say in Virginia. I would think in the case of HD they would be fiber transmitted from the station to the up link facility, for best quality picture.


----------



## Barry928

In the case of DirecTV the uplink is in California. You are correct that they can use fiber or a satellite transponder to get the HD signal out of Orlando. No matter which method they use it is a lot of money in bandwidth per month for a 24/7 feed. Who pays for that? The broadcaster? The satellite company?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13364494
> 
> 
> In the case of DirecTV the uplink is in California. You are correct that they can use fiber or a satellite transponder to get the HD signal out of Orlando. No matter which method they use it is a lot of money in bandwidth per month for a 24/7 feed. Who pays for that? The broadcaster? The satellite company?



I have been researching to find that answer, but haven't come up with anything yet.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/13364544
> 
> 
> I have been researching to find that answer, but haven't come up with anything yet.



Several years ago with D*, they indicated that the locals were sent via satellite to their broadcast center in Colorado and re-transmitted to subscribers from there.


I was able to observe between a 5 and 8 second delay for local channels when watching via D*. ~1 second per leg: 1sec broadcaster to satellite, 1sec satellite to D*, 1-2sec reprocess signal, 1sec D* to satellite, 1sec satellite to subscriber.


One way you could tell if you had one source on OTA, one source on BHN, and one source on the the Satellite. You would easily see the time delays for each.


With fiber, I'd guess that the only delay you might see is from the feed source in Cali to the satellite and back to you. About 3 seconds or so.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/13371691
> 
> 
> Several years ago with D*, they indicated that the locals were sent via satellite to their broadcast center in Colorado and re-transmitted to subscribers from there.



But do you know who's equipment is being used to send the signal via satellite to Colorado? I assumed that the satellite companies had local equipment that would snag the signal from OTA and then send it via their own satellites to Colorado. I can't imagine the local broadcasters being able to afford this. Does this sound right? It's just an assumption on my part.


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PrestonD* /forum/post/13320861
> 
> 
> 2. As the TivoHD units have QAM tuners, would I be able to get all the clear QAM HD channels without cable cards? Wouldnt I just get the channels from 2-99 and whatever clear QAM channels are present in that range? So for OTA ATSC and cable clear QAM I dont necessarily need cable cards is that a correct assumption?



I don't have a TivoHD, but I do use my Pioneer 6070's built-in ATSC/QAM tuner without a cablecard. I get the 5 broadcast HD channels in my area. See my previous post for how my TV detects those channels ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post12913568 ). I also get several SD digital channels, but I don't bother with them because they're not HD.


Your assumption should be correct, but you'll never know until you try.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/13371691
> 
> 
> I was able to observe between a 5 and 8 second delay for local channels when watching via D*. ~1 second per leg: 1sec broadcaster to satellite, 1sec satellite to D*, 1-2sec reprocess signal, 1sec D* to satellite, 1sec satellite to subscriber.



Just tested it and there is about a 7 second delay, between the DirecTV signal and my OTA signal, for Channel 9 HD.


----------



## property33

 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...-house-wk.html


----------



## Barry928

Looks like the standard deal for affiliates. BHN and WKMG both agree to "buy" advertising space from each other. It was going to be lose/lose for both of them so I am glad that it is over.


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, at least our bill is not going up... for now.


----------



## MattKey

but the bills are going up, this month I believe......


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I use BH Road Runner service.


If I upgrade my router it will have a new MAC address. Will the cable modem have an issue with this? Do I need to do anything other than plugging in the new router?


Thanks.


----------



## rolltide1017

Shouldn't have a problem as I've upgraded my router before without a hitch.


----------



## StephenRC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/13394453
> 
> 
> I use BH Road Runner service.
> 
> 
> If I upgrade my router it will have a new MAC address. Will the cable modem have an issue with this? Do I need to do anything other than plugging in the new router?



If the router doesn't get an ip, then you need to turn off the cable modem & router, then power the modem back on, wait for it to connect, then power up the router. Don't forget to change the router's password.


----------



## rich21

And turn off remote administration


----------



## rhinodad

And enable MAC address filtering if it's wireless.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.local6.com/news/15610818/detail.html


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephenRC* /forum/post/13394964
> 
> 
> If the router doesn't get an ip, then you need to turn off the cable modem & router, then power the modem back on, wait for it to connect, then power up the router. Don't forget to change the router's password.



Thanks. That makes things simple!


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13340986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have delt with ALOT of companies in many fields and BHN is without the worst and most inept company I have ever had the misfortune of dealing with.
> 
> 
> Trying to get a straight answer...out of them is like...



Obviously you don't fly much...


----------



## rich21

The news is now in HD because of all the new found wealth from the BHN deal.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/13403362
> 
> 
> The news is now in HD because of all the new found wealth from the BHN deal.



Or, it could be from all the complaints about Stretch-O-Vision, and people with HD sets were watching 2 or 9 for real HD local news.


----------



## Barry928

Welcome back satpro. Have you been lurking all this time?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/13403831
> 
> 
> Something tells me kmg has had this in place and was just waiting to leverage some funds from bh help to pay for it prior to going to air.



Probably not. Broadcast station capital expenditures are normally planned out at least a year or two in advance. Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Hakemon

Out of curiosity, back in the mid 90's, back in Massachusetts with Cable Vision, we could plug the cable TV outlet into our receivers for great stereo reception.


I tried that on my receiver with Bright House, but most stations had a "buzz" sound. My receiver does have the "75 ohm" connection for this...


----------



## Barry928

I remember those days of analog FM stations on the cable system. No longer available since the music choice service became active.


----------



## Hakemon

awe man.


time to go to radio shack for a better powered antenna then. I can barely get XL 106.7 a strong signal, let alone a stereo signal (it can't even receive the stereo pilot tone).


I was hoping Bright House had this..


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13405781
> 
> 
> awe man.
> 
> 
> time to go to radio shack for a better powered antenna then. I can barely get XL 106.7 a strong signal, let alone a stereo signal (it can't even receive the stereo pilot tone).
> 
> 
> I was hoping Bright House had this..



Get Sirius. Trust me. You'll love it.


I hooked up a neighbor. Landed a sportster3 on ebay for $25, got it and was activated. He's getting free service, and he is addicted, loving it.


He's now getting a boombox and an FM transmitter to broadcast to every radio in his house.


You'll never listen to FM again... ever...



To get back on topic, I wanted to punch the WKMG station manager when I saw his commercial bragging about how they reached a deal with Bright House at no cost to us. Like it was his idea. And thanked everyone other than BHN. He patted himself on the back. He caused the whole mess. F him.


----------



## rich21

If BHN gets sold to Comcast, it doesn't look promising for the quality of HD. Seems they are playing around with reducing the bitrate and stuffing 3 HD channels in 1 QAM channel

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271


----------



## mgsports

WKMGDT channels on BHN for March Madness?


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/13407171
> 
> 
> To get back on topic, I wanted to punch the WKMG station manager when I saw his commercial bragging about how they reached a deal with Bright House at no cost to us. Like it was his idea. And thanked everyone other than BHN. He patted himself on the back. He caused the whole mess. F him.



I saw this last night. It made me puke in my mouth a little.....


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/13403362
> 
> 
> The news is now in HD because of all the new found wealth from the BHN deal.



I just wish they would make their pillar bars black, on 4x3 screens, instead of gray. It looks horrible when the 4x3 screens have black letter box bars and gray pillar boxes. All black would look a lot nicer.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/13407171
> 
> 
> Get Sirius. Trust me. You'll love it.
> 
> 
> I hooked up a neighbor. Landed a sportster3 on ebay for $25, got it and was activated. He's getting free service, and he is addicted, loving it.
> 
> 
> He's now getting a boombox and an FM transmitter to broadcast to every radio in his house.
> 
> 
> You'll never listen to FM again... ever...



I don't want to get rid of my tube powered receiver though. Unless sirius can work with it, i'd rather stick with my tubes..


(it does have 3 stereo "tape" inputs, will they work? i always figured they are different levels)


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13409786
> 
> 
> I don't want to get rid of my tube powered receiver though. Unless sirius can work with it, i'd rather stick with my tubes..
> 
> 
> (it does have 3 stereo "tape" inputs, will they work? i always figured they are different levels)



I'm not sure what your tube receiver accepts in terms of inputs, but you options are:


Sirius 1/8" stereo headphone jack to recevier input jack of any size (adapter from Radio shack might be needed).

For example: http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search 


Sirius 1/8" jack to RCA (red and white) audio jack inputs.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=family 


Wireless FM transmitter on an unused frequency to your FM tuner, which I assume is connected to your tube receiver.
http://www.ccrane.com/radios/fm-tran...ansmitter.aspx 



Or you can listen to Sirius internet radio and connect your computer up to the receiver (better sound quality if you pay for the high quality feed).


----------



## Hakemon

It does have the RCA jacks, but it calls them "TAPE".. I just tested my iPod, cable box, and DVD on these Tape jacks, and they do indeed work.


When my computer however is connected to the RCA jacks on the receiver, i get a humming sound.


----------



## rich21

You can get rid of the hum by using a pair of 1:1 audio transformer. Radio shack sells them.


----------



## Barry928

Here is my guess for the "new technology" cooperation between WKMG and BHN. I predict that BHN will start to offer WKMG programming as VOD. A bonus item would be if BHN helped WKMG broadcast the multiple NCAA feeds available from CBS simultaneously.


----------



## Perseus9

Anyone having problems with CNBC reception? Every evening mine just goes in and out, seems to pixelate. I've also been having this problems with a few other stations (The new HD channels like Food Network)


----------



## jabristor

My guess at the "new technology" co-op is that we will see an interactive WKMG weather forcast channel; tune to channel, use remote enter zip code and get generic weather forcast, option for current conditions and maybe live radar.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perseus9* /forum/post/13416042
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with CNBC reception? Every evening mine just goes in and out, seems to pixelate. I've also been having this problems with a few other stations (The new HD channels like Food Network)



This happens about once a year to me.


Everytime they first blame the box. It's never the box.


Then they blame my house wiring. It's never my wiring. They hook up a direct line from outside to my TV and still get the problem.


Finally, they break out the ladders and shovels and they rerun a new line from the pole to my house. Problem solved for a year. I think water gets in the line somehow.


----------



## rich21

Unless BHN uses cable specifically to be buried (which doesn't handle sunlight well), the standard RG6 able will absorb moisture when buried.


----------



## bingo182

We haven't talked about traffic shaping in awhile

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...-blocking.html


----------



## mgsports

They are already have a Digital Weather Channel.

What BHN doesn't have Interactive TV anymore with Games and so on?


----------



## PrestonD

For what its worth I spent some time on the phone today with BHN here in central florida and discussed with an analyst regarding QAM channel mapping. They state that for the free and clear channels (I think he said it was like 13 channels) they use the broadcast PSIP designation, so for instance WESH-HD will be 2.1. So all the free and clear QAM channels should be per the broadcast numbers just like off OTA.


I requested that they publish on their website a listing of their QAM free and clear channels and the tech said he would request it....I am not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## NYMan

With all this talk about WKMG (Local 6)...


Does anybody know if they're switching to HD anytime soon?


I noticed while watching CBSHD yesterday that they now broadcast in wide-screen and the images shot in-studio look a lot better than SD, but not quite HD.


Their entire news-broadcast seems to be formatted in HD without the HD picture quality.


Are they setting everything up now so they can make the conversion from SD to HD soon? Or will they just stick to broadcasting the way they do now?


----------



## property33

EEEgghhh..
http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/mar...verizons--box/


----------



## Adios

Yea, I have read other's complain about Verizon's customer service on other forums. The best description I have seen is that it is a company with a 20th century billing system with a 21st century product.


----------



## bingo182

Cable card people -
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/31...eir-hd-channe/


----------



## Hakemon

I'm going to be getting a converter box for a HD "Ready" TV (doesn't have an ATSC tuner).


Will any of the new channels be useable on it?


----------



## PopcornGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/13524220
> 
> 
> Cable card people -
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/31...eir-hd-channe/



Only a partial victory. We're still waiting for an explanation for the still missing 1345 (TLC HD) and 1348 (Science Channel HD).


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PopcornGuy* /forum/post/13526734
> 
> 
> Only a partial victory. We're still waiting for an explanation for the still missing 1345 (TLC HD) and 1348 (Science Channel HD).



SDV could still be a major issue for you as well.


----------



## twartacus

(Regarding satpro's post about Comcast)...


They also have FSN Florida (not in HD though)... any reasons out there against Comcast? I refuse to sign a contract with DTV or DISH... does anyone have any complaints about Comcast... I may look to switch... esp if it's like BHN and I don't have to buy anything and can drop at any time.


----------



## rich21

Check out the main Comcast thread there are plenty of complaints about them bit starving the HD. This may go away when they do SDV


----------



## bingo182

Speaking of Comcast...


I reported a while back that they were cabling in the MetroWest area. Haven't seen them in a couple months and BAM!.... three of their vans in my neighborhood today.


On the bad side, according to consumerist.com, Comcast is considered to have the worst customer service in the US. Yipee.


I'm in the train of thought that CC is positioning to buy BHN.


Almost forgot - Comcast has been accused lately of downgrading their HD channels to create more room for additional channels. From Wikipedia - "In many Comcast markets, new HD channels such as SciFi Channel, USA Network and Animal Planet were added in early 2008. However, to add these channels, Comcast started compressing HD channels even more than normal. Currently, Comcast squeezes 3 HD channels on one QAM channel, producing a lower quality image than regular compression."


----------



## Barry928

That would put Comcast HD channels at 13mbps MPEG2 vs. BHN HD channels at 19.5mbps MPEG2. Big difference.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13534996
> 
> 
> That would put Comcast HD channels at 13mbps MPEG2 vs. BHN HD channels at 19.5mbps MPEG2. Big difference.



They were next door when I came home last night... I am very tired of the whole FSN thing. To compare Comcast to DTV... worse/better/same? As baseball season kicks off... I think I am strongly on the fence now to leave BHN as the addition of FSN means SO many more games.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13534996
> 
> 
> That would put Comcast HD channels at 13mbps MPEG2 vs. BHN HD channels at 19.5mbps MPEG2. Big difference.



That's better than most HD channels on DISH, but still unacceptable.


----------



## breum

Tonight, BrightHouse informs me that I cannot order the Extra Innings package for my CableCard TV because Extra Innings is a PPV service. It certainly doesn't resemble any other PPV service. They insist that they have implemented it as a PPV service, so, of course, one-way CableCard subscribers are out of luck. Why don't they implement it like all of their other premium channels, e.g., HBO, etc.?


Why do they take such glee in screwing their most sophisticated customers? I don't WANT a *#$(*& settop box!!!


Bob


----------



## rolltide1017

I think those type of sports packages have always been considered a PPV service, at least thats how I've always viewed them. My point is, I don't think this is anything new.


----------



## rolltide1017

I just wanted to say thanks for nothing BHN. I never expected you to add SciFi HD in time for tonights BSG season 4 premier because you fail to realize what you customers really want (made so obvious by those stupid * commercials and your constant pushing of your stupid phone service). Maybe it is time I seriously start looking into DirecTV because it is quite obvious now that you will not be adding HD channels in a timely manner. Do you even care that the competition is leaving you in the dust?


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13561267
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for nothing BHN. I never expected you to add SciFi HD in time for tonights BSG season 4 premier because you fail to realize what you customers really want (made so obvious by those stupid * commercials and your constant pushing of your stupid phone service). Maybe it is time I seriously start looking into DirecTV because it is quite obvious now that you will not be adding HD channels in a timely manner. Do you even care that the competition is leaving you in the dust?



Well, to be fair, they've been adding HD channels, just not the ones you or I would want. I saw some Retro TV channel in the HD channel region last night. Now, THAT's important.


Is there any knowledge that there has been a huge demand for SciFi-HD by their customers? Despite the fact that Battlestar Galactica is one of the best shows on television, I'm not sure too many people are aware of that...


I was considering DirecTV for SciFi HD and Friday Night Lights, but I just don't know. For me, I'll have a higher monthly bill than Brighthouse and a significant upfront cost. I'd need two HD DVRs and 3 normal receivers. They offer more channels, but I haven't found much positives to be said about their DVRs and HD quality yet, but I'm still looking. If I ever find that the HD quality is comparable and the DVRs are reliable, I would probably make the move. Although, I really hate the idea of having to pay an upfront cost for each DVR/receiver and pay a monthly service fee as well. At least I only get screwed once by Brighthouse on that front.


It definitely is less than ideal to have to watch Battlestar Galactica on BHN's craptastic SD Sci-Fi channel. Would've been nice for UniversalHD to air them simultaneously, but I suppose they don't see much of a point since there IS a SciFi-HD channel out there.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I wonder why BHN's Sci-Fi feed is so poor? Is it just as bad as Sci-Fi on the other providers?


I'm also extremely disappointed about not getting Sci-Fi HD in time for BSG tonight. I'm hoping that the HD versioin will be available as a bit torrent by tomorrow, so I'll probably download it and watch via my HTPC.


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/13562149
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, they've been adding HD channels, just not the ones you or I would want. I saw some Retro TV channel in the HD channel region last night. Now, THAT's important.



LOL











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/13562149
> 
> 
> Is there any knowledge that there has been a huge demand for SciFi-HD by their customers? Despite the fact that Battlestar Galactica is one of the best shows on television, I'm not sure too many people are aware of that...



I meet with the BHN people pretty regularly (part of my job). Although they don't tell me a lot of stuff (except when they're adding HD but not which), I do tell them what I'm thinking as a consumer both professionally and personally. I can assure you that SciFi-HD is a frequent subject and they are well aware of our desire to have it. Back in the beginning of the Magic/FSN thing, I suggested they start trolling this forum which they now do (and occasionally post). Please keep active here to say what you want 'cause they do check it out. (We've specifically talked about AVS Forum in meetings)


For the record, a little while ago I stated "I'm in the train of thought that Comcast is positioning to buy BHN." Please note that I DO NOT have any inside information of this, merely just a hunch. I would though switch to D* at home if that occurs.


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, if Comcast bought BHN then that would make it hard to switch. Not saying Comcast is great but, I work for a Comcast company and would get free cable and internet from them. I have a co-worker who lives in an area of town that does have Comcast and he only pays like $30/month. He has a DVR on 3 TVs, every channel they offer including HD and movie premiums plus internet. Can't beat that deal so, it would be hard to switch if that happened.


If it is true that BHN reads this thread some then hopefully they will see this:


I will 100% without a doutb switch to the first FiOS provider that is offered in Orlando when that occurs if they do not add more compelling HD channels like SciFi HD!



On that note, anyone have a clue when we might see FiOS in Orlando?


----------



## FLBuckeye

I just want to chime in that we still don't have Speed HD either. I believe someone on this forum said back in February that they saw a place holder for Speed HD while they had their box in diagnostic mode. That gave me hope that it would be added soon.


If it weren't for the two-year contract I would be all over trying D*. I still may take the plunge. I recently switched from Roadrunner to Embarq DSL because of ongoing poor roadrunner performance and an extended outage. Roadrunner was down and we called Brighthouse and they ran us through the usual over the phone troubleshooting and then scheduled a service call for four days later. In the mean time we called Embarq and they came out and had us up and running on DSL before the Brighthouse service call. When Brighthouse showed up we handed them their cable modem.


The last time we tried to rent an i-control movie on Saturday night two weeks ago it had so many pixel and sound drops we couldn't watch it. I called customer service and had to wait on hold for 20 minutes to finally hear Brighthouse was having problems and they would give me a credit for the movie. The hold time pretty much had already clued me in they were having problems.


----------



## Impala1ss




BrandonJF said:


> I was considering DirecTV for SciFi HD and Friday Night Lights, but I just don't know. For me, I'll have a higher monthly bill than Brighthouse and a significant upfront cost. I'd need two HD DVRs and 3 normal receivers. They offer more channels, but I haven't found much positives to be said about their DVRs and HD quality yet, but I'm still looking. If I ever find that the HD quality is comparable and the DVRs are reliable, I would probably make the move. Although, I really hate the idea of having to pay an upfront cost for each DVR/receiver and pay a monthly service fee as well. At least I only get screwed once by Brighthouse on that front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to D* about 6 months ago and can assure you that the PQ and equipment are every bit as good, even better than Brighthouse's. Plus there's about 90+ HD channels.
Click to expand...


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13562345
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the HD versioin will be available as a bit torrent by tomorrow, so I'll probably download it and watch via my HTPC.



I found an HD torrent of the episode today but, it is in the mkv format which you can't play on the PS3 or Xbox 360. I wish torrents would use more common file containers like mov or mp4 because it gets quite annoying having to search the net for a way to convert these odd ball video formats that the majority of equipment do not support. Anyone now how to convert mkv to mp4?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13565971
> 
> 
> I found an HD torrent of the episode today but, it is in the mkv format which you can't play on the PS3 or Xbox 360. I wish torrents would use more common file containers like mov or mp4 because it gets quite annoying having to search the net for a way to convert these odd ball video formats that the majority of equipment do not support. Anyone now how to convert mkv to mp4?



I finally got mkv to work on my Vista x64 HTPC a few months ago, but I had to jump through some hoops to figure it out. I don't remember the details, but I believe mkv is just a wrapper that can be applied to any format, including mp4, mpg2, etc. So once you unwrap it, the format may be something you can handle. Sorry, I know this isn't too helpful, but if you do some searches you'll eventually find the links. I'll post something if I remember where I found the secret sauce.


----------



## Dave Eason

Last October I decided to try the BHN HD DVR in spite of all the problems I see mentioned on this forum. It worked better than I expected until recently. Now it is randomly missing shows that are programmed for recording. I one case it stopped partway through a show. Is this a typical failure mode?


I could ask BHN for a new unit expecting no real improvment or I could take advantage of a "Once-in-a Blue Moon" offer just received from Tivo. For $700 it appears I get a Tivo HD lifetime subscription, network adapter etc. I could give up the BHN cable box but would have to rent 2 cable cards for the Tivo.


Has anyone had good or bad experience with the HD Tivo used on BHN this way? Do the cable cards rent for more or less than the cable box?


Thanks...


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13567340
> 
> 
> I finally got mkv to work on my Vista x64 HTPC a few months ago, but I had to jump through some hoops to figure it out. I don't remember the details, but I believe mkv is just a wrapper that can be applied to any format, including mp4, mpg2, etc. So once you unwrap it, the format may be something you can handle. Sorry, I know this isn't too helpful, but if you do some searches you'll eventually find the links. I'll post something if I remember where I found the secret sauce.



I had no problem playback the mkv on my PC, the trouble came when I wanted to transfer the file to my PS3 for playback on my HDTV. I finally found a freeware program that solved the problem for me. It is called mkv2vob and, as the name implies, it converts the mkv container to a vob container without touching the image/audio quality. I compared the resulting vob to the original mkv and they looked identical. This works for me because the PS3 will play back vob files straight off its HDD, which is what I want to do. So, I'm now watching BSG in 720p on my DLP without SciFi HD. I think I'm going to wait for the torrent each week because this beats the SD SciFi feed by a mile.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13572177
> 
> 
> So, I'm now watching BSG in 720p on my DLP without SciFi HD. I think I'm going to wait for the torrent each week because this beats the SD SciFi feed by a mile.



That's great to hear. I've downloaded the 720p version and will watch it tonight.


----------



## bingo182

try hulu.com to watch TV episodes online, for free, legally.


----------



## rich21

I took a look at them earlier, looks worse than cable.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Horrible picture quality! It's formatted for a small computer screen. Blowing this up for a big screen TV will be a LOT worse than BHN Sci-Fi.


(Not sure if it's true, but I read that hulu.com is 160x120.)


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13567340
> 
> 
> I finally got mkv to work on my Vista x64 HTPC a few months ago, but I had to jump through some hoops to figure it out. I don't remember the details, but I believe mkv is just a wrapper that can be applied to any format, including mp4, mpg2, etc. So once you unwrap it, the format may be something you can handle. Sorry, I know this isn't too helpful, but if you do some searches you'll eventually find the links. I'll post something if I remember where I found the secret sauce.



This is by far the easiest way to get nearly all codecs you could need (including mkv, mp4, divx, xvid, ogg, flac, ac3, etc)

http://www.cccp-project.net/


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha*  /forum/post/13577923
> 
> 
> This is by far the easiest way to get nearly all codecs you could need (including mkv, mp4, divx, xvid, ogg, flac, ac3, etc)
> 
> http://www.cccp-project.net/



Thanks, jabetcha. I don't have any personal experience with this pack, but I offer this advice to the community:


1. Sometimes codec packs are of questionable legality, carrying codecs to which they do not have licenses. Read carefully.

2. Make an image of your OS drive before installing something as major as this (I use Acronis True Image). A/V codec conflicts can hose your OS installation in a hurry.


----------



## PerfectCr

Is Brighthouse pumping in ESPNNEWSHD on the channel ESPN 2 HD is supposed to be on? Or is ESPN doing that? I want to watch the Yankees game but ESPNNEWSHD is on?!?!


----------



## bgall

We are not allowed to see the devil rays on espn2 here, because fsn florida has the rights to show the game in florida, but of course bhn doesn't carry fsn florida, so there's not much help there


----------



## PerfectCr

what? that sucks! I hate the Rays anyway, I'd never watch them, they just happen to be playing the yankees!


----------



## Hakemon

I hate Discovery Channel so much right now.


They keep saying "New Dirty Jobs" and "New MythBusters", yet I haven't seen one new episode in like a month now.


So, when the hell are they going to show new episodes?! I've been waiting.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Dirty Jobs - April 14th (another compilation), but it looks like April 21st is new

Mythbusters - April 23rd


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13562654
> 
> 
> Well, if Comcast bought BHN then that would make it hard to switch.
> 
> 
> If it is true that BHN reads this thread some then hopefully they will see this:
> 
> 
> I will 100% without a doutb switch to the first FiOS provider that is offered in Orlando when that occurs if they do not add more compelling HD channels like SciFi HD!
> 
> 
> On that note, anyone have a clue when we might see FiOS in Orlando?



ok.. here's a bit of our take on this "unofficially" of course. there is nothing about comcast buying us out...our central system was rated #1 in cable times magazine..now way the bosses are gonna sell their top system to comcast..especially because brighthouse is a partnership program with guess who???? Time Warner....


because of that, all of our content has to be approved by Herndon. If the time warner telecom engineers don't approve it, we don't approve it. TWC checks everything first and corrects most of the errors, approves it and sends it out. after a division or two of TWC verifies it is ok, then we try it..usually in Tampa. once tampa oks it, then orlando division gets it.


as far as FIOS....your best (ha) bet is at&t. they are working very hard to get their U-verse network implemented....just be prepared for a contract, and a 6-8hr install. you also need to have cat5 wiring in your home if you want phone, etc....it's pretty expensive..and they are gonna want your signature guaranteeing service to offset it.... here's the other problem, the uverse system uses twisted pair wiring, limiting the amount of bandwidth... you guys are b*tching about mapping multi hd channels into a single qam carrier, wait till you see uverse. there's a reason it was released in Texas, and it's been quiet a while lol. i don't hear much about the verizon FIOS guys, those that have it say the internet is great, when it works and verizon isn't slicing it down (they use the UP TO portion of their ad quite often apparently..like UP TO 15, or UP TO 30). The Myrons invest heavily into their infrastructure, and i doubt they'd waste a few million if they were planning to sell..especially since we just opened up our new kissimmee work center


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/13583286
> 
> 
> what? that sucks! I hate the Rays anyway, I'd never watch them, they just happen to be playing the yankees!



Yep! That was the last straw... I called DirecTV last night, I was eager to watch Rays/Yankees in HD... and of course it was blacked out!


I'll get A LOT more baseball (Rays/Marlins) thanks to FSN, the MLB ticket even has an HD option... not to mention NFL Network HD, ESPNEWS HD, Speed HD, SciFi HD, FX-HD, SpikeHD... and about 65 other HD channels that BHN does not offer.


I would have been happy to pay extra for FSN! AND I WOULD HAVE STAYED!


Also HBO, Starz, Sho, and Cinemax in HD... each with 2-5 HD channels.


I was going to wait until 2/2009 when the digital switch happens to debate this, but I already missed out on 1/2 the Magic games this year... and I do not want to sit around waiting for FSN for yet another baseball season.


I really did not want to switch, but BHN really left me no choice.


We'll see what your offer in 4/2010


----------



## rolltide1017

James, I now you are just defending the place you work for, and that’s fine but, you have to understand how frustrating it is to be a Brighthouse customer and an HD fan right now. The competition is blowing by BHN and it appears that BHN could care less. Maybe they do care but, that brings me to part of the problem, they are way too secretive about what is going on. It too a complaint e-mail for me to get a response from them.


I actually received a call earlier this week regarding my complaint about the lack of new HD channels. He told me the plan was to launch more HD channels in August when SDV launches. Now, if that is really the plan it should take a complaint e-mail for BHN to inform me of that, why not let you customers know what is going on. The silent treatment that BHN employs is the single most frustrating thing in dealing with them. DirecTV announce they were adding HD channel almost a year before they did it. Yes, the date was pushed back a few times but, they kept there customers informed. BHN silence = they don’t care IMO.


This FSN bs is another frustrating point with BHN. They know that there customers want this channel but refuse to budge. I mean come on, most of central Florida missed our home town NBA team’s games this season because of there refusal to add the channel. Now we are going to miss local baseball for yet another season. I tell you what, they day I finally convince a DirecTV csr to give me an HD DVR for free is the day I leave BHN in the dust. The DirecTV start up cost are the only thing keeping me from switching. If BHN wants to avoid this happening then they need to add more HD or inform us of there plans (something more then announcing they are adding 50 HD channels in the next 16 months then going silent).


This whole “you have to sign a 2 year contract with the other guys” is such a lame come back. 2 years is not that long and it’s not like DirecTV’s service so bad that everyone is dying to come back to BHN before those 2 years are up. I had DirecTV for 3 years in a different apartment and loved it. The rain excuse is lame as well and blown way out of proportion. In my 3 years with DirecTV we hardly ever lost our signal during rain and even thunderstorms (maybe only a few times in those years). During that summer when the 3 or 4 hurricanes came through we actually never lost our signal from DirecTV during the third hurricane, so the rain is not as much a problem as cable companies want people to believe.


Sorry for the rant but, it is just very frustrating being a BHN customer right now with what appears to be no relief coming anytime soon(at least for HD and sports fans). Also, please don’t take this as an attack on you James, this is just my frustration boiling over and has nothing to do with you personally.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13588522
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant but, it is just very frustrating being a BHN customer right now with what appears to be no relief coming anytime soon(at least for HD and sports fans). Also, please don’t take this as an attack on you James, this is just my frustration boiling over and has nothing to do with you personally.



i hear ya man.. and i agree with you.


programming does keep us in the dark as well. hell, they launched a channel last week and we only knew because the pager went off stating a new channel (WAPA) was introduced. we have been waiting for starz hd and max hd forever...some stupid contract issues. cinemax is in bed w/ HBO half the time, i don't see why if we have one, we can't have the other. we also need more than just regular hbo and showtime hd...


again, as far as comcast, etc launching new channels, because of the agreement, we have to wait for TWC to launch first, then we launch it. i talk to a buddy in NH who has comcast, and we go back and forth about what channels we each have...don't know when new ones are coming, but we do know they are coming. the latest thing they are working on is more tv on demand stuff.


if you have the hd-dvr, you will have the option of downloading movies direct to your dvr and watch them like that rather than spool em off the servers in lk mabel. personally, i think it's dumb...160gig hdd isn't enough for me anyway, why would i want to clog it with a movie i want to wait to download?


and on the issue w/ the call center taking channel requests, they fill out a "form" in the billing system under your account saying you want it, but it takes more than ten people asking...hell, we have at least 50 waiting for starz hd and starz on demand and we still don't have it yet.


and for the record.. the wkmg thing was a bunch of sh!t... damn station owner hit us in orlando and indianapolis....


**oh yeah.. all you RR customers, standard roadrunner 7.0 will be upgrading to the 10/1 soon..and turbo will be bumped as well.. (rumored to 15/2, but that is unconfirmed and possibly only for DP subs)


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13588835
> 
> 
> 
> **oh yeah.. all you RR customers, standard roadrunner 7.0 will be upgrading to the 10/1 soon..and turbo will be bumped as well.. (rumored to 15/2, but that is unconfirmed and possibly only for DP subs)



hopefully this doesn't result in any price increase!


----------



## rich21

Even in areas where TWC has implemented SDV, they don't carry SciFi HD. With TWC having such a bad reputation before BHN took over, saying you copy what TWC does, isn't exactly a positive endorsement.


Also as a side note, D* was available immediately after the hurricanes, can't say that for BHN. In my area no cable service for well over a week.


----------



## PrestonD

Hi James,


Thanks for your feedback and input.


Compared to Directv and the AT&T deal I use to be on with them, the Brighthouse deal is much better. The standard television picture is much better than what came in off the Directv receiver. I cant compare HD between the two services (when I had Directv I didnt have HD) except for what I see at my neighbors but I like Brighthouse better, the SDTV picture is much better.


And I cannot complain about Brighthouse support they have been responsive in my cases. I was not impressed with Directv support at all and having to deal with Bellsouth (not so bad) now AT&T (absolutely horrible) support is pretty rough. The fact that after 12 years of being Directv customer they wouldnt extend me the same deals that they were advertising for new customers for going to HDTV (they were going to charge me $300 for HDTV DVR, another $200 to run the 4 coax lines from the dish to the multiswitch) and the monthly costs for HDTV was going to increase my bill like another $30 a month (HD DVR plus programming). I tried on multiple occassions to escalate to a different tier of management and they wouldnt budge....so off to Brighthouse I went and have been happier.


Sure pobody's nerfect:


1. I really dont like the SA 8300HDC, its just plain buggy (but I do notice the small improvements with the software updates - at least they are trying there). It is upsetting to have to reboot right in the middle of a show we are watching about once a week cause picture goes blank.


2. Cable Card support...thats not too good. If you got cable cards they shouldnt block channels with promises of SDV (SDV is not even out why they are blocking channels is beyond me). I hope its not veiled attempt to force customers to use BHN settop box (see #1 above)


3. SA 8300HDC firewire ports are not enabled. I thought this was an FCC mandate. There are customers on SA 8300HD boxes where the firewire works fine. The firewire ports should be working per FCC


So the digital phone is ok, the broadband is ok, its just the digital cable tv HD DVR (SA 8300 HDC) and the cable card support that causes most of my grief, but overall BHN has been more affordable and satisfactory to me than the other alternatives.


BHN management should learn that offerring more gets more customers...fixing the DVR issue, offerring cable card open functionality will get more customers...forcing the SA 8300 HDC on the customers is really not the way to go. Being flexible is...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13588835
> 
> 
> i hear ya man.. and i agree with you.
> 
> 
> programming does keep us in the dark as well. hell, they launched a channel last week and we only knew because the pager went off stating a new channel (WAPA) was introduced. we have been waiting for starz hd and max hd forever...some stupid contract issues. cinemax is in bed w/ HBO half the time, i don't see why if we have one, we can't have the other. we also need more than just regular hbo and showtime hd...
> 
> 
> again, as far as comcast, etc launching new channels, because of the agreement, we have to wait for TWC to launch first, then we launch it. i talk to a buddy in NH who has comcast, and we go back and forth about what channels we each have...don't know when new ones are coming, but we do know they are coming. the latest thing they are working on is more tv on demand stuff.
> 
> 
> if you have the hd-dvr, you will have the option of downloading movies direct to your dvr and watch them like that rather than spool em off the servers in lk mabel. personally, i think it's dumb...160gig hdd isn't enough for me anyway, why would i want to clog it with a movie i want to wait to download?
> 
> 
> and on the issue w/ the call center taking channel requests, they fill out a "form" in the billing system under your account saying you want it, but it takes more than ten people asking...hell, we have at least 50 waiting for starz hd and starz on demand and we still don't have it yet.
> 
> 
> and for the record.. the wkmg thing was a bunch of sh!t... damn station owner hit us in orlando and indianapolis....
> 
> 
> **oh yeah.. all you RR customers, standard roadrunner 7.0 will be upgrading to the 10/1 soon..and turbo will be bumped as well.. (rumored to 15/2, but that is unconfirmed and possibly only for DP subs)


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13588835
> 
> 
> 
> **oh yeah.. all you RR customers, standard roadrunner 7.0 will be upgrading to the 10/1 soon..and turbo will be bumped as well.. (rumored to 15/2, but that is unconfirmed and possibly only for DP subs)




Hey JamesD,

I have Earthlink, will that get a bump as well?


----------



## Hakemon

I see a problem with this. The cable modems, atleast the ones issued to me, only have a 10Mbps ethernet jack.


Obviously a new modem will be required for the higher speeds.


BUT! I never seem to peak the 7Mbps that I have right now. Downloads speeds are still pitiful.


----------



## Motham

Hmm, I thought the ethernet port was 100Mbps???


I've been using Speakeasy to HOTlanta for speed tests. Usual download speeds are between 5 and 6Mbps, and rarely hits 7M.

I've also seen it slow down to a snail's pace of 1 to 2M.


I was hoping if Earthlink gets bumped to 10M, maybe I'd see the 7M.


----------



## Hakemon

BHN gave me the Toshiba PCX-1000 cable modem. It has only a 10Mbps ethernet jack.


If yours is a 100Mbps jack, they need to update my modem first.


----------



## Motham

Mine is an S.A. DPC2100.


But you could be right about the 10M. When I first switched from DSL I had the cable modem hooked to the DSL router I was using (I've since replaced it) which had a couple of LEDs that indicated either 10M or 100M ether port. If I recall correctly, it said 10M.

Been too long to be sure.



My download speed has hit an all time low, barely 500K. I realize it's a bad time of day, but good grief!!


----------



## rolltide1017

I just check my dl speed at it was 273kbps, that is utterly pathetic.


Tell me again why I'm paying for a 7Mb connection when my speeds aren't even hitting the cheapest plan. Yes, I know that during the peak times of day I will not get 7M but I should still be getting at least 2 IMO (should be more). Even for peak times 273kbps is unacceptable for someone paying for 7Mb. Just another strike in the long list of strikes against BHN.


Just used MySpeed PC Lite and only got 112kbps. In it's description of the results it said: "this is slow and you probably used a dial up modem to connect to the internet. If you are actually using broadband this is indicative of a serious connection problem." Yea, the serious problem is BHN poor service.


----------



## templeofdoom

You guys with bad download speed should seriously have your signal checked. There is also a speed test that checks your speed straight to BHN's head-end. That's a more true test of your actual connection speed, taking out of the picture all the router hops and server load of whatever website you're hitting.


I know, what really matters is the speed of whatever you're downloading, but that's a good way to rule out (or in) local congestion and signal loss on BHN's network.


Good luck...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/13601685
> 
> 
> You guys with bad download speed should seriously have your signal checked. There is also a speed test that checks your speed straight to BHN's head-end. That's a more true test of your actual connection speed, taking out of the picture all the router hops and server load of whatever website you're hitting.
> 
> 
> I know, what really matters is the speed of whatever you're downloading, but that's a good way to rule out (or in) local congestion and signal loss on BHN's network.
> 
> 
> Good luck...



Could you please provide a link to the BHN speed test? My connection has been slow for the last couple of days... East Orlando area (32825)


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/13602317
> 
> 
> Could you please provide a link to the BHN speed test? My connection has been slow for the last couple of days... East Orlando area (32825)



I found this link mentioned earlier in this thread ( http://speedtest.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ ) but I get a "403 forbidden" error when I try ti use it. Every other speed test on the internet is showing less the 300kbps right now. Peak time should be over, right? So, something else must be going one here. I've tried rebooting my modem but it had not effect.


It not any settings on my PC either because I used the PS3 web browser to run the speed test at www.speakeasy/speedtest and still only got 226kbps down.


Oh, by the way, my up speeds during all this have been around 400kbps which is acceptable I think (can't remember what our up speed is advertised as, and I can't find any mention of upload speed at the BHN website). So, if it some type of line or signal problem to the apartment, why does it only affect down speed and not up?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

FWIW, I'm getting between 2847 and 4859kbps download speed at the BHN Speedtest site from 32708 - Winter Springs (Tuskawilla).


----------



## Spriteman

my broadband is in the toilet also. all afternoon and this evening. speedtest.net shows 222kbps download and 66 kbps upload! -- that's 'bits' not 'Bytes'!! WTF? it's not the test site. all web sites visited are taking forever to load into IE or firefox.


does anyone have a direct number to a BHN 2nd tier CS rep? this is ridiculous. I'm in the 34744 zip code (northeast kissimmee) subscribed to BHN Earthlink.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13602627
> 
> 
> FWIW, I'm getting between 2847 and 4859kbps download speed at the BHN Speedtest site from 32708 - Winter Springs (Tuskawilla).



What is the link to the BHN speed test site please?


----------



## Spriteman

just tried speakeasy.net through the atlanta server and got 276/167 kbps. ugly. a post on dslreports from a RR customer states he called BHN today and they said _"there's an unplanned outage in the Orlando area."_ can't verify that, as I need to go to bed, but if this continues when I wake up in the morning I'll be calling it in to BHN and voicing my displeasure.


----------



## Spriteman

grabbed the following link from a dslreports post

http://help.rr.com/HMSLogic/network_status.aspx 

it gives the network status for RR customers. it lists a bunch of 'yellow' status icons, but no start or end times. basically, it says

_"Road Runner will be conducting Planned Maintenance on the IP network. Subscribers in the affected area(s) may have no connection to the Internet or latency/slow connectivity during this maintenance window. Our engineers are working quickly to complete this maintenance. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause."_


also, a bunch of 'red' status icons for 4/9/08 starting at 3 am for the following areas:


WILLIAMSBURG, KISSIMMEE, POINCIANA, PINE CASTLE, ST CLOUD. no end time is listed.


in addition, starting at 3am tomorrow(4/10) the following area has a 'red' icon


TAMPA-CFL


no end time is listed here eaither!


----------



## xteddyx

i am can top out at about 9.3 mbps during off peek but the last few nights druing on peek hours ive only been able to top off at about 2-3 mbps and tonight was the worst i was going like 500kbps


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13602737
> 
> 
> What is the link to the BHN speed test site please?



I used the one you listed:

http://speedtest.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13604551
> 
> 
> I used the one you listed:
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/



10,100kpbs DL and 976 kbps UL using this site @ 8:28AM Thursday, Ocoee/34761


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/13604741
> 
> 
> 10,100kpbs DL and 976 kbps UL using this site @ 8:28AM Thursday, Ocoee/34761



Why is this working for some people and all I get is "error" 403 access forbidden?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/13604789
> 
> 
> Why is this working for some people and all I get is "error" 403 access forbidden?



I get the same error message.


My speeds are back up to normal this morning though.


----------



## bobby1228

A co-worker was telling me BH is digging up his yard today installing a thick (about 1 to 2" diameter) orange cable down the street. He's currently a BH customer with underground wiring but he's received a card from BHN saying that a customer service rep will be contacting him about new services.


Anyone have an idea about what's going on? This is in west Orange county, around the Ocoee / Windermere area.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby1228* /forum/post/13605710
> 
> 
> A co-worker was telling me BH is digging up his yard today installing a thick (about 1 to 2" diameter) orange cable down the street. He's currently a BH customer with underground wiring but he's received a card from BHN saying that a customer service rep will be contacting him about new services.
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea about what's going on? This is in west Orange county, around the Ocoee / Windermere area.



I wonder if this is the same thing that is being done on Apopka Vineland Road south of Sand Lake. I have not seen any workers at the sites. I was hoping for a BHN competitor.










Jim


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/13604741
> 
> 
> 10,100kpbs DL and 976 kbps UL using this site @ 8:28AM Thursday, Ocoee/34761



Clicking on the link in AVS causes IE to crash???


Entering the link into IE results in a strange result, very low UL?


10:46 AM Thursday in Titusville = 6800 kbps DL and 269 kbps UL.


----------



## skellyo

My RR was extremely slow yesterday, but seems to be back to normal today. I was barely breaking 200kbps on speed tests last night. It was quite annoying having to wait so long for pages to load.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Does anyone know: If I get NHL Center Ice package, will BHN let my DVR record it, or will it unrecordable like PPV movies?


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/13608718
> 
> 
> Does anyone know: If I get NHL Center Ice package, will BHN let my DVR record it, or will it unrecordable like PPV movies?



When the free preview of the mlb package was on I was able to record a few games no problem. Don't see why it would be any different with the nhl package


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/13608758
> 
> 
> When the free preview of the mlb package was on I was able to record a few games no problem. Don't see why it would be any different with the nhl package



OK, that's good. They treat sports packages as PPV so that those with cable cards can not get them. I wondered if those of us with DVRs could not record either live on other PPV channels.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13605392
> 
> 
> I get the same error message.
> 
> 
> My speeds are back up to normal this morning though.



I get the 403 Forbidden web page also from that link. my speeds are much better today as well -- using speakeasy.net thru Atlanta I get 3000/365 mbps


----------



## the64gto

FWIW. I just tried http://speedtest.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ and got 6674/488. Speakeasy/Atlanta was 6357/494. My 7mb connections remains pretty constant at this speed day and night. I am in Apopka and used Firefox for this test. Tried with IE got 6580/492 on the bhn link.


----------



## Maya68

I had to reboot my modem when I got home today... I tried the http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ test and got 4734 kbps down and 290 kbps up at 5:45PM in East Orlando (32825) today.


----------



## jaw5279

9775 kbps download and 482 kbps from Lake Mary on speedtest.cfl.rr.com this afternoon


----------



## mgsports

Just go read this story at tvnewsday.com Wftv Orlando Installs T-vips Tvg420 To Backhaul Digital News.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/13610467
> 
> 
> Wftv Orlando Installs T-vips Tvg420 To Backhaul Digital News.



What the heck do those words mean? 


Or is it a case of "if I have to ask then I wouldn't understand the answer"?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby1228* /forum/post/13605710
> 
> 
> A co-worker was telling me BH is digging up his yard today installing a thick (about 1 to 2" diameter) orange cable down the street. He's currently a BH customer with underground wiring but he's received a card from BHN saying that a customer service rep will be contacting him about new services.
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea about what's going on? This is in west Orange county, around the Ocoee / Windermere area.



I talked about this a while ago. They were putting these exact same 'pipes/cables' in & just north of Ocoee city limits on Clarcona-Ocoee Rd. I think it was about 6 months ago I posted about this.


I wonder what it is.........


----------



## rich21

Here's a link for V-tips. Pretty much something that's transparent to us viewers

http://www.techex.co.uk/info.asp?pro...8411404&page=1


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

speedtest.cfl.rr.com in Orlando (32822)

9229 kbps down

951 kbps up


Note for Hakemon, the Toshiba PCX-1000 is a very old modem that really doesn't work very well at high speeds compared to the more recent modems. A couple years back I had it and it eventually failed, and they replaced it with a Webstar which has worked a lot better.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

the webstars are our newest equipment. the pcx-1000 can actually perform up to 30Mb down and 10Mb up based on the docsis 1.0 standard, but the engineers are apparently unable to figure out how to write the bin file for it.. even though half of us probably created one ourselves... the webstar dpc-2100 is a badass modem.. can work in really crappy signals too... standards call for -15 to + 15 downstream and 35-50 upstream.. the webstar can solidly perform up to -20 and an upstream as high as 60 (crappiest signal possible lol)


my test modem is a webstar 2100


----------



## JamesD-CFL

speed tests:


i'll tell you what i use to troubleshoot system issues and roll them to maintenance.

http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com tests your speed to our RDC in tampa (regional data center). quick test for "local" traffic, determines whether or not your modem is providing speed based on what you are paying for (lite, 7.0, turbo)

http://speakeasy.net/speedtest then atlanta. I use this for "real time" internet speed tests to show customers where issues are happening. we usually get a lot of complaints about slow browsing or downloads to find out they are trying to get the file from california, or seattle... everyone knows the wan links for the internet are all controlled by 3rd party backbones and we can't control their issues (wish we could lol).


in order to have a speed problem, as far as I am concerned, RR/EL lite should net an avg of 740kbps down (out of 768) and 365kbps up (out of 384). These are avg and the lowest you should see, even at PEAK. RR/EL 7.0 should net minimum of 6200, avg of 6600 or better, and upload from 420-460, highest avg i've seen is 492 (out of 512). RR Turbo is weird. Some of the older parts of town can only seem to grab 9200, which is in range. anything under 9000 and we could have an issue. avg is 9800 down, although in the newer parts of town, 11000 or 13000 is sometimes common. Upload is steady around 920 - 960. i've turned in system issues with downloads under 9000 to find out there was a problem that was starting that got nixed in the butt.


there are only a few modems we provide that can effectively use RR turbo: toshiba 2500, toshiba 2600, sciatl webstar dpx2203 MTA (all three models), sciatl dpc 2100 modem, arris tm402/tm502 mta, motorola sb 5101, netgear cgw614v2, linksys gateway. the NG cgw614 version 1 (big gray one) for those home network customers, the 2200, 2000, 1100u, 1000 toshiba customers, both terayons tj615 and tj715, and 3com modems will be lucky to get 8Mb download. best bet on these is to just take them to the office and swap for one of the above if you have turbo speed because most techs won't do anything with them.


and to reiterate 1 more time, especially to annoy the dsl b*tches: PEAK TIMES should NOT matter. i do tests all day long at various hours, your throughput speed tests should not fall more than 12%. thats 6200kbps/7.0. you lose more than that, there is a utilization issue on the node that needs to be corrected, or the ubr has an issue. for those of you lucky to be in osceola county and southern orange, you may get me if you report a slow speed issue and they send me out to check. i've assisted in resolving at least a dozen speed issues last year, and the maintenance team has finally started to listen and stop taking a coax view of everything, so now we are seeing results.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13612570
> 
> 
> the webstars are our newest equipment. the pcx-1000 can actually perform up to 30Mb down and 10Mb up based on the docsis 1.0 standard, but the engineers are apparently unable to figure out how to write the bin file for it.. even though half of us probably created one ourselves... the webstar dpc-2100 is a badass modem.. can work in really crappy signals too... standards call for -15 to + 15 downstream and 35-50 upstream.. the webstar can solidly perform up to -20 and an upstream as high as 60 (crappiest signal possible lol)
> 
> 
> my test modem is a webstar 2100



Please explain how the PCX-1000 can do anything higher than 10Mbps, if the ethernet jack on it is limited to only 10Mbps.. It's a 10BaseT connection. My modem says it right on the hard plastic shell, so it must be built that way, no firmware could fix this.


----------



## Hakemon

Is anyone noticing the analog channels keep making a POP every once in a while? It's getting VERY annoying.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13613444
> 
> 
> Is anyone noticing the analog channels keep making a POP every once in a while? It's getting VERY annoying.



Yes, I've noticed it here in Kissimmee also.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13612637
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com tests your speed to our RDC in tampa (regional data center). quick test for "local" traffic, determines whether or not your modem is providing speed based on what you are paying for (lite, 7.0, turbo)



James, why do you think some of us get the following error message (in the attached picture) when trying to access that site? It happens to me in Firefox and IE. My OS is Windows Vista SP1 and I subscribe to the Earthlink service through BHN.


----------



## MattKey

Ditto on the Analog popping. I've been witness to this in a few different places and most of the time it is very dramatic.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13614023
> 
> 
> James, why do you think some of us get the following error message (in the attached picture) when trying to access that site? It happens to me in Firefox and IE.



Let's make sure we're all resolving to the same IP.


speedtest.cfl.rr.com resolves to 65.32.5.85 for me which is also speedtest.tampflrdc.rr.com


I don't get the error. I'm using OpenDNS instead or RR's DNS servers.


----------



## rich21

I also use OpenDNS and have no problem accessing speedtest.cfl.rr.com.


----------



## rolltide1017

I also am using OpenDNS and get the error every time.


I'm currently at work and I'm getting the same error at here as well (I have no control over the DNS at work).


Home is Windows Vista, work is XP and, I've tried both Firefox and IE at both locations.


----------



## Hakemon

I got through using Mac OS X Leopard and Safari, on an IBM ThinkCentre. (yes, a hackintosh)


My score was:

Last Result:

Download Speed: 6750 kbps (843.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 474 kbps (59.3 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## MisterJ

Just an FYI in regards to BHN local offices..... The Customer Service location on E. Colonial Dr in *East Orlando* will be closed as of April 30. The next nearest office is the new Customer Service store located on UCF Campus beside the new basketball Arena next to Barnes and Noble. Hours are M-Sat 9-7 and Sun noon-6.


The Customer Service location on Church St in *Kissimme* has moved to a new location at 3513 Grissom Lane. Hours are M-F 8:30-5:30 and Sat 9-5.


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13612637
> 
> 
> in order to have a speed problem, as far as I am concerned, RR/EL lite should net an avg of 740kbps down (out of 768) and 365kbps up (out of 384). These are avg and the lowest you should see, even at PEAK. RR/EL 7.0 should net minimum of 6200, avg of 6600 or better, and upload from 420-460, highest avg i've seen is 492 (out of 512). RR Turbo is weird. Some of the older parts of town can only seem to grab 9200, which is in range. anything under 9000 and we could have an issue. avg is 9800 down, although in the newer parts of town, 11000 or 13000 is sometimes common. Upload is steady around 920 - 960. i've turned in system issues with downloads under 9000 to find out there was a problem that was starting that got nixed in the butt.
> 
> 
> there are only a few modems we provide that can effectively use RR turbo: toshiba 2500, toshiba 2600, sciatl webstar dpx2203 MTA (all three models), sciatl dpc 2100 modem, arris tm402/tm502 mta, motorola sb 5101, netgear cgw614v2, linksys gateway. the NG cgw614 version 1 (big gray one) for those home network customers, the 2200, 2000, 1100u, 1000 toshiba customers, both terayons tj615 and tj715, and 3com modems will be lucky to get 8Mb download. best bet on these is to just take them to the office and swap for one of the above if you have turbo speed because most techs won't do anything with them.



thanks for the tip james unfortunately some of the techs on the phone don't know this info. i called up today and the guy on the phone told me that he has never herd of the older tereayon modems causing issues at all and that 8mbps on the turbo package is normal and that i will never ever see 9mbps and that i should not worry until my speed test shows 7mbps or less on the turbo package. i then read him your post and he proceeded to say that you probably dont know what your talking about and i should not believe you beacuse you most likely have no clue. So i just told him that ill go exchange my modem at a store and hung up the guy


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13617655
> 
> 
> Let's make sure we're all resolving to the same IP.
> 
> 
> speedtest.cfl.rr.com resolves to 65.32.5.85 for me which is also speedtest.tampflrdc.rr.com
> 
> 
> I don't get the error. I'm using OpenDNS instead or RR's DNS servers.



I'm also one of the people that gets the 403 Permissions Error when using speedtest.cfl.rr.com, 65.32.5.85 or speedtest.tampflrdc.rr.com. My router is set to use OpenDNS. I've tried it on a Win2K Pro and a WinXP Pro box with up-to-date IE6 and FF 3.0 -- no joy.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13613444
> 
> 
> Is anyone noticing the analog channels keep making a POP every once in a while? It's getting VERY annoying.



I heard it once a couple of days ago, but didn't make note of what channel I was on at the time. it was very loud. I thought one of the AV hardware pieces had blown something. also in kissimmee area .....


----------



## J.T.

Wow. Did I step into the wrong forum? When did this become Cable Modem Central? I have quite enough to be annoyed about BHN without having to constantly be reminded that because of their insistence on being all things to all people (content delivery, phone provider, ISP for both residential and business), they cannot effectively provide the one thing I pay them for - content; especially HD content. Take all the bandwidth they devoted to data delivery, reimplement it to the purpose the system was originally created for, and they could deliver every channel in the known universe in HD! And don't even get me started on how the same content packages delivered in Tampa and Wellington costs almost half as much as it does here in Central Florida...


----------



## rich21

Ditto!


The only thing people don't complain about here is the phone, guess there aren't many of us using BHN phone.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13612637
> 
> 
> speed tests:
> 
> 
> i'll tell you what i use to troubleshoot system issues and roll them to maintenance.
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com tests your speed to our RDC in tampa (regional data center). quick test for "local" traffic, determines whether or not your modem is providing speed based on what you are paying for (lite, 7.0, turbo)
> 
> http://speakeasy.net/speedtest then atlanta. I use this for "real time" internet speed tests to show customers where issues are happening. we usually get a lot of complaints about slow browsing or downloads to find out they are trying to get the file from california, or seattle... everyone knows the wan links for the internet are all controlled by 3rd party backbones and we can't control their issues (wish we could lol).
> 
> 
> in order to have a speed problem, as far as I am concerned, RR/EL lite should net an avg of 740kbps down (out of 768) and 365kbps up (out of 384). These are avg and the lowest you should see, even at PEAK. RR/EL 7.0 should net minimum of 6200, avg of 6600 or better, and upload from 420-460, highest avg i've seen is 492 (out of 512). RR Turbo is weird. Some of the older parts of town can only seem to grab 9200, which is in range. anything under 9000 and we could have an issue. avg is 9800 down, although in the newer parts of town, 11000 or 13000 is sometimes common. Upload is steady around 920 - 960. i've turned in system issues with downloads under 9000 to find out there was a problem that was starting that got nixed in the butt.
> 
> 
> there are only a few modems we provide that can effectively use RR turbo: toshiba 2500, toshiba 2600, sciatl webstar dpx2203 MTA (all three models), sciatl dpc 2100 modem, arris tm402/tm502 mta, motorola sb 5101, netgear cgw614v2, linksys gateway. the NG cgw614 version 1 (big gray one) for those home network customers, the 2200, 2000, 1100u, 1000 toshiba customers, both terayons tj615 and tj715, and 3com modems will be lucky to get 8Mb download. best bet on these is to just take them to the office and swap for one of the above if you have turbo speed because most techs won't do anything with them.
> 
> 
> and to reiterate 1 more time, especially to annoy the dsl b*tches: PEAK TIMES should NOT matter. i do tests all day long at various hours, your throughput speed tests should not fall more than 12%. thats 6200kbps/7.0. you lose more than that, there is a utilization issue on the node that needs to be corrected, or the ubr has an issue. for those of you lucky to be in osceola county and southern orange, you may get me if you report a slow speed issue and they send me out to check. i've assisted in resolving at least a dozen speed issues last year, and the maintenance team has finally started to listen and stop taking a coax view of everything, so now we are seeing results.



Well for what its worth...my recent speedtest results.


Finally got around to doing the speedtest

* http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com *


Download Speed: 6420 kbps (802.5 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 179 kbps (22.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

* http://speakeasy.net/speedtest *


Download Speed: 4770 kbps (596.3 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 396 kbps (49.5 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## mgsports

 http://whereishd.com/


----------



## Barry928

*WFTV uses IP microwave link for backhaul*

http://iptvpavilion.com/technology/w...icrowave-0414/ 

T-VIPS was able to provide us with a robust solution for backhauling our primary digital ENG link over our IP-based spread-spectrum microwave system, said John Demshock, director of engineering for WFTV. Their solution was a good fit for our needs; we plugged it in and it worked.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/13640902
> 
> http://whereishd.com/



I like this sites approach with a percentage of HD content per channel.


HDNet Movies 100%

NFL Network 1%


It kind of puts it in perspective when HDNet is pennies and the NFL wants multiple dollars. Where is the other 99% HD content?


I will try and find some time to add the local channel stats to the ODTV website.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/13640902
> 
> http://whereishd.com/



Interesting website. The only thing I don't agree withis there claim that TNT and TBS HD show 100% HD. It should be closer to 30-40% for TNT and 10% for TBS, IMO. They also have Science Ch at 100% but, I swear I've seen upconverted shows before. Seems like they count stretched SD and upconverted as HD which is miss leading.


----------



## kurros




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13641740
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't agree withis there claim that TNT and TBS HD show 100% HD.



Note that they have a ¹ denoting the 100% figure as disputed "by users".


----------



## rolltide1017

Yea, i saw that but, it is still miss leading to the average person that may stumble across that site.


I don't understand why it needs to be disputed, just turn on TBS HD and you can tell that is not HD.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13641740
> 
> 
> Interesting website. The only thing I don't agree withis there claim that TNT and TBS HD show 100% HD. It should be closer to 30-40% for TNT and 10% for TBS, IMO. They also have Science Ch at 100% but, I swear I've seen upconverted shows before. Seems like they count stretched SD and upconverted as HD which is miss leading.



They should add another column called "Stretch-O-Vision", and TBS, TNT, History Channel and a few others could fall under that one.


----------



## Barry928

It does make you wonder what they use to determine HD content. I wonder if they simply look at guide data submitted by the network or do they attempt to visually confirm the channel? I will drop them an email.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13642731
> 
> 
> Yea, i saw that but, it is still miss leading to the average person that may stumble across that site.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it needs to be disputed, just turn on TBS HD and you can tell that is not HD.



Unfortunately according to industry HD standards, it is the size of the screen that determines if a picture is HD, not the quality of the picture. The TBS signal is transmitted at 1080i, therefore is classified as being HD. But, for those of us that look for PQ, in HD, we do not consider their blurry, stretched out 4x3 video as HD.


With all of the other good PQ HD (HDNET, Universal, HD Theater, etc.), 16x9 and pillar boxed 4x3, TBS, TNT and History Channel are not watched much, by our household, in favor of the better PQ of other channels.


I can watch good PQ 4x3 pillar boxed HD, without any problem, but the short fat people created by Stretch-O-Vision, looks horrible. If a program is recorded in SD 4x3, they should up convert it to HD and pillar box it. Then people that like Stretch-O-Vision can stretch the picture with adjustments on their TV sets. Once a signal is transmitted in Stretch-O-Vision there is nothing you can do to bring it back to the way it was recorded, or bring back the PQ of it.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13643617
> 
> 
> It does make you wonder what they use to determine HD content. I wonder if they simply look at guide data submitted by the network or do they attempt to visually confirm the channel? I will drop them an email.



Agree, here is some good info in HD some may want to read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-definition_video


----------



## allowiches

Channel 257 5star Max is HD? I didn't know that.


----------



## rich21

Stretch-O-Vision with large annoying banner ads which fill 1/4 of the picture


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.tvnewsday.com/articles/2008/04/15/daily.5/


----------



## rich21

1080i and 720p broadcasts simultaneously on WKMG - that will look horrible.


(for those who want to read the tvnewsday.com article, www.bugmenot.com has a login & password for the site).


----------



## twartacus




Barry928 said:


> I like this sites approach with a percentage of HD content per channel.
> 
> 
> HDNet Movies 100%
> 
> NFL Network 1%
> 
> 
> It kind of puts it in perspective when HDNet is pennies and the NFL wants multiple dollars. Where is the other 99% HD content?
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I was able to watch NFL Network for the first time this weekend...
> 
> 
> A lot of their shows are obviously re-ran old games which were never recorded in HD. For example last night was the Raiders/Pats "tuck rule" game in the snow. That game was not recorded in HD by CBS...
> 
> 
> Over the weekend they played games in HD from the 2007 season. If the game was originally recorded in HD, it was... if not (Miami/Cleveland)... they can't do anything about it.
> 
> 
> While I see your point, CBS was pretty slow on having NFL games in HD for a while... Fox was faster... all NFL Network can do is rebroadcast the game as is...
> 
> 
> For the record Nick-HD, MTV-HD, and VH1-HD are pointless "HD" channels... but at least they give you the black bars, no stretch-o-vision.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I think all sports fans will agree, sports are most important in HD.


I don't laugh more often at a sitcom in HD, btu I do certainly have an enhanced viewing experience with HD sports, especially fast paced sports like hockey.


That said:

So far in the stanley cup playoffs, I have not been able to see one single game in HD, No Versus HD, No NHL Center Ice HD.


No NFL Sunday ticket, let alone HD.


No NFL Channel, let alone HD.


No FSN Florida, let alone HD.


No MLB Extra Innings HD.


No Golf Channel HD.


I'm giving BHN one more year. This time next year, I will be deciding whether to stay or go to DirecTV. Hopefully this SDV thing flies and they narrow this sizable sports-gap. If they simply add FSN SD and NFL SD, I'd be happy enough to stay. Here I am whining about sports HD, and I can't even get a lot of it in SD.


----------



## Barry928




twartacus said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13641108
> 
> 
> I like this sites approach with a percentage of HD content per channel.
> 
> 
> HDNet Movies 100%
> 
> NFL Network 1%
> 
> 
> It kind of puts it in perspective when HDNet is pennies and the NFL wants multiple dollars. Where is the other 99% HD content?
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I was able to watch NFL Network for the first time this weekend...
> 
> 
> A lot of their shows are obviously re-ran old games which were never recorded in HD. For example last night was the Raiders/Pats "tuck rule" game in the snow. That game was not recorded in HD by CBS...
> 
> 
> Over the weekend they played games in HD from the 2007 season. If the game was originally recorded in HD, it was... if not (Miami/Cleveland)... they can't do anything about it.
> 
> 
> While I see your point, CBS was pretty slow on having NFL games in HD for a while... Fox was faster... all NFL Network can do is rebroadcast the game as is...
> 
> 
> For the record Nick-HD, MTV-HD, and VH1-HD are pointless "HD" channels... but at least they give you the black bars, no stretch-o-vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that NFL network wants to charge top dollar for 1% HD but they are not willing to pay for all of those games you want to watch in HD. AFAIK NFL films shot all of those games on 16mm film and then later switched to HD video. If this is truly the NFL network then it should not matter if the networks originated the broadcast in HD because NFL films shot it independently. Has anyone here asked NFL network about NFL films in HD?
Click to expand...


----------



## Perseus9

I have a question about video on demand with bright house. I just added Showtime and TMC and my video on demand is horrible. It will either not work at all, or come on but then pixelate and cut in and out and eventually not work. I had a tech come out and he said it may be my coaxial from the wall to the box. I had that replaced and am still having the problem. Has anyone else experienced this? I think it may be either the box or the broadcast into my location that is bad. I've had all sorts of problems with horrible picture and sound with bright house, I want to switch.


----------



## Barry928

What kind of tech announces "it might be a bad cable" and then leaves without solving the problem? Call them back again and tell them to send a real tech with a spare set top box, a signal meter and a brain.


----------



## Perseus9

Yeah, they are sending someone again on Friday in another nice 3 hour window...


----------



## PopcornGuy

Anyone else with a Tivo Series 3 (or anyone else using cablecards) experiencing an outage? I have been getting nothing over channel 100 all day.


----------



## rich21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13653114
> 
> 
> What kind of tech announces "it might be a bad cable" and then leaves without solving the problem? Call them back again and tell them to send a real tech with a spare set top box, a signal meter and a brain.



Is that a trick question ?


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/13644078
> 
> 
> Channel 257 5star Max is HD? I didn't know that.



I'm not sure where they got this info on that website...It is not HD.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Barry,
> 
> 
> WhereIsHD is continually researching the HD offers in every market in the United States, and makes every reasonable effort to ensure data is accurate. However, when a concentration of users dispute information on our site, we take the initiative to flag those entries as we investigate the disputed data.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your interest and support,
> 
> 
> Ryan Livingston



Send them your feedback.


----------



## rich21

Looks like IPv4 is going to run out of addresses by 2010, BHN is going to upgrade its infrastructure pretty quickly to support IPv6. New cable modems for every one









http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/...e-alarm_1.html


----------



## RafaelSmith

Has there been any word or rumors about new HD channels being added to BHN? We got a few earlier this year but I have not heard anything since.


Getting really tired of at least half of the TV shows I watch not being available in HD here....Sci-Fi Channel and Spike. On my system Sci-Fi SD looks really bad..even compared to other SD channels.


I have been downloading bit-torrent rips of HD Battlestar Galactica episodes and watching them via my Playstation3 ...at first I felt a little guilty but not anymore. But it would be nice to watch the episodes when they air..I usually do not get the **********s until mon/tues of the following week..ALOT of people talk about BSG at work...I have to try hard not to get any spoilers =P


----------



## xteddyx

tonight just did a speed test at speedtest.cfl.rr.com


Last Result:

Download Speed: 1726 kbps (215.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 177 kbps (22.1 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## MisterJ

RR Turbo (perviously known as RR Premium) is increasing from 10 Mbps to 15 Mbps starting 4/22. Upload is increasing to 2 Mbps. If anyone is interested in promo pricing, send me a pvt message. If you already have RR Turbo, your price will remain the same as you were paying for 10 Mbps but will get the 15 speed.


No word on any new HD channels. But as we all know, the programming people keep that on the down low until a certain release date is set in stone. But as I hear info, I will be sure to pass it along.


----------



## rich21

I am getting 6958 down and 488 up to speedtest.cfl.rr.com



So what brand of modem will support this new 15Mbps rate ? JamesD-BHN previous post stated which brands support the RR turbo, but it wasn't clear if this was the old 10Mbps or if they would also support the new 15Mbps turbo.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/13698552
> 
> 
> I am getting 6958 down and 488 up to speedtest.cfl.rr.com
> 
> 
> 
> So what brand of modem will support this new 15Mbps rate ? JamesD-BHN previous post stated which brands support the RR turbo, but it wasn't clear if this was the old 10Mbps or if they would also support the new 15Mbps turbo.



I just got 15543kbps DL and 1876kbps UL, with a "Webstar/Scientific Atlantic" DPC2100 series modem. I think the guy brought this modem several months ago when I was having some issues with RR, at the same time he changed all the fittings outside, one inside.


At 8:06AM, 22 April, Ocoee-34761 using the tampa head test http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/


----------



## FLBuckeye

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5YEZtyjGvk


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13698253
> 
> 
> RR Turbo (perviously known as RR Premium) is increasing from 10 Mbps to 15 Mbps starting 4/22. Upload is increasing to 2 Mbps. If anyone is interested in promo pricing, send me a pvt message. If you already have RR Turbo, your price will remain the same as you were paying for 10 Mbps but will get the 15 speed.
> 
> 
> No word on any new HD channels. But as we all know, the programming people keep that on the down low until a certain release date is set in stone. But as I hear info, I will be sure to pass it along.




Probably a silly question...but how do I tell what level of RR I have. I checked mybrighthouse.com and all it shows is:



> Quote:
> High Definition Combo Pack
> 
> 
> Basic Cable
> 
> Standard Cable
> 
> Digital Premier Pack
> 
> Navigator
> 
> 
> High Definition Pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlet Summary
> 
> # HD DVR Smartbox(es) with Remote:1



And nothing available under upgrades.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I found it...looks like if you have one of the Combo packages the internet speed is the 7 Mbps one.


Curious that on the comparison page for the 3 internet speed packages the 10 Mbps is the only one that shows "Available with Combo Package". Their webpage is very confusing to find stuff on.


----------



## JGraczyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/13626841
> 
> 
> I'm also one of the people that gets the 403 Permissions Error when using speedtest.cfl.rr.com, 65.32.5.85 or speedtest.tampflrdc.rr.com. My router is set to use OpenDNS. I've tried it on a Win2K Pro and a WinXP Pro box with up-to-date IE6 and FF 3.0 -- no joy.



I get the 403 Permissions Error too. Running Earthlink through CFL-Brighthouse on IE7. Tried all suggestions and finally went to "http://support.earthlink.net/" and entered 'speed test'. After two screens, got to "http://myspeed.visualware.com/". Very detailed results, and Earthlink offers an article 'How to Interpret Speed Test Results; Article ID: 194826'


My results through USA: Dulles, Virginia;

Speed test statistics

---------------------

Download speed: 3194080 bps

Upload speed: 492304 bps

Quality of service: 95 %

Download test type: socket

Upload test type: socket

Maximum download pause: 39 ms

Average download pause: 4 ms

Minimum round trip time to server: 45 ms

Average round trip time to server: 45 ms


----------



## MisterJ

Correct, if you have a regular digital combo, 98% chances are you have the 7 speed. If you want to try the 15 for a few days or a week to see if there is a difference, pvt me. If you don't like it you can always go back to the 7.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13700006
> 
> 
> Probably a silly question...but how do I tell what level of RR I have. I checked mybrighthouse.com and all it shows is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing available under upgrades.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

 http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ 


DL - 9464 kbps

UL - 1877 kbps


So, looks like up upload is better, but my download hasn't really changed


----------



## OrCo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13700277
> 
> 
> Correct, if you have a regular digital combo, 98% chances are you have the 7 speed. If you want to try the 15 for a few days or a week to see if there is a difference, pvt me. If you don't like it you can always go back to the 7.



Are the new changes only for RR and not Earthlink?


Becuase I had recived a call over the weekend for AT&T DSL 6.0 for $2 less than currently paying for Earthlink plus rebates that pay for the modem/wireless router plus $50. I don't necessarily need more speed. Any comments?


----------



## RafaelSmith

I wonder what BHN would think about the fact that I use thier ISP to download torrent rips of BattleStar Galactica HD....since they are too cheap to give us Sci-Fi HD.


----------



## MisterJ

Correct. The new speeds are for RR Turbo only, not EL.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OrCo1* /forum/post/13701474
> 
> 
> Are the new changes only for RR and not Earthlink?
> 
> 
> Becuase I had recived a call over the weekend for AT&T DSL 6.0 for $2 less than currently paying for Earthlink plus rebates that pay for the modem/wireless router plus $50. I don't necessarily need more speed. Any comments?


----------



## xteddyx

time for a new modem i guess


Download Speed: 8859 kbps (1107.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 1758 kbps (219.8 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## ddeloach

Download: 12934

Up: 1972


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13701742
> 
> 
> Correct. The new speeds are for RR Turbo only, not EL.



Did you or (rumor) say also that 7 was going to 10?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13614023
> 
> 
> James, why do you think some of us get the following error message (in the attached picture) when trying to access that site? It happens to me in Firefox and IE. My OS is Windows Vista SP1 and I subscribe to the Earthlink service through BHN.




that is exactly why


the earthlink "service" provider does not resolve to that because the speedtest is located on the roadrunner network


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/13625612
> 
> 
> thanks for the tip james unfortunately some of the techs on the phone don't know this info. i called up today and the guy on the phone told me that he has never herd of the older tereayon modems causing issues at all and that 8mbps on the turbo package is normal and that i will never ever see 9mbps and that i should not worry until my speed test shows 7mbps or less on the turbo package. i then read him your post and he proceeded to say that you probably dont know what your talking about and i should not believe you beacuse you most likely have no clue. So i just told him that ill go exchange my modem at a store and hung up the guy



yeah.. you may have gotten a rookie


probably a training issue


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13701136
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/
> 
> 
> DL - 9464 kbps
> 
> UL - 1877 kbps
> 
> 
> So, looks like up upload is better, but my download hasn't really changed



I have the Webstar 2100 modem so I thought I'd be able to get more than 10 mbit down.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13703395
> 
> 
> I have the Webstar 2100 modem so I thought I'd be able to get more than 10 mbit down.



you should be Kevin


i haven't yet seen 15.. but i've seen 13mb avg.. the biggest gain is the upload. that is where you will notice the speed unless you download a DVD or something. even then, it depends on server lag


we are launching a new technoloy come summer that will free up the bandwidth and allow us to launch more HD content. do to confidentiality interests i cannot post publically.. but figure on freeing up i think it was at least 30channels on the network..they will still be there.. but delivered differently


we are also launching a new toy in the summer.. i forget the "name" but if you turn the tube on (or plasma







) and happen to see say.. House, or CSI or something.. and the time is 5min to end of the show.. you can hit the "replay" or whatever and watch it from the beginning.. the catch: you cannot fast forward or rewind... the stupid FCC and contract agreements mandate that you have to watch the commercials.. don't think you can record it either... they are test launching this now and then we shall release to the public in a few months


ALSO.. for those of you with the OCAP box (the boxes with the seperable security/cable card interface).... there will be a software update coming soon to fix the rest of the stupid problems lol.. i know some of you mentioned extensive pixelation, freezing, and other odd issues... there was an update last week to take care of some of it.. programmers are debuggin the rest of it and will be releasing an entirely new program soon. i will post when we know the launch date so you all don't freak when the tv don't work


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13701616
> 
> 
> I wonder what BHN would think about the fact that I use thier ISP to download torrent rips of BattleStar Galactica HD....since they are too cheap to give us Sci-Fi HD.



technically.. we don't care


morally... it violates the terms of service and federal law because of that whole piracy deal


you wouldn't be the only one lol


security is more worried about uploads than downloads.. most viruses don't download gigs of data heh..


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13703502
> 
> 
> we are launching a new technoloy come summer that will free up the bandwidth and allow us to launch more HD content. do to confidentiality interests i cannot post publically.. but figure on freeing up i think it was at least 30channels on the network..they will still be there.. but delivered differently



That would be Switched Digital Video (SDV). No big secret.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13703502
> 
> 
> we are also launching a new toy in the summer.. i forget the "name" but if you turn the tube on (or plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and happen to see say.. House, or CSI or something.. and the time is 5min to end of the show.. you can hit the "replay" or whatever and watch it from the beginning.. the catch: you cannot fast forward or rewind... the stupid FCC and contract agreements mandate that you have to watch the commercials.. don't think you can record it either... they are test launching this now and then we shall release to the public in a few months



I believe that's called Start Over.


----------



## xteddyx

can i request a specific modem at a office or do i just have to get what they have


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/13703545
> 
> 
> That would be Switched Digital Video (SDV). No big secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's called Start Over.




something like that.. we were told not to tell










start over is the name.. thats it


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/13703553
> 
> 
> can i request a specific modem at a office or do i just have to get what they have




you can ask.. a lot of times they clog em with the toshibas.. which are ok.. but half of them are not working properly.. i know the ones i get usually have a self test issue.. or the ethernet port won't work in 100Mb mode, which causes me to force a customers NIC into 10Mb if it's my last modem


----------



## xteddyx

thanks for the help james ill probably head over to the ucf office to marrow or thursday and request a webstar


----------



## JamesD-CFL

so what channels are wanted most?


obviously people want Sci-Fi HD


what else? i know i want max and starz in HD


anything else specifically? i'll see if we can hit it from the field and see what happens.. apparently the call centers aren't doin much.. do you guys call in to request? there is an option in ICOMS to do that... thats how we got howard stern on demand (eww)


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13703577
> 
> 
> something like that.. we were told not to tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start over is the name.. thats it



Which is kind of funny since BHN Tampa already has it.


----------



## rocketguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13703611
> 
> 
> so what channels are wanted most?
> 
> 
> obviously people want Sci-Fi HD
> 
> 
> what else? i know i want max and starz in HD
> 
> 
> anything else specifically? i'll see if we can hit it from the field and see what happens.. apparently the call centers aren't doin much.. do you guys call in to request? there is an option in ICOMS to do that... thats how we got howard stern on demand (eww)



SPEED HD, SPEED HD, SPEED HD, SPEED HD, one more time, SPEED HD! I believe channel 1332 is already reserved.


Also, a vote of SciFi HD


----------



## xteddyx

FX Hd Would be nice Scifi hd also would be open for any thing i find my self watching new shows just beacuse their in hd


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13703521
> 
> 
> morally... it violates the terms of service and federal law because of that whole piracy deal



I disagree. I see nothing different in recording BSG to a DVR vs downloading a torrent. That's just me though I guess.


Oh, and here are my votes for HD channels:


SciFi HD of course plus the following;


Golf Channel HD

NFL HD

Big Ten Network HD

FX HD

CNN HD

USA HD

ESPN News HD

CSTV HD

Bravo HD

and this little one...

FSN Florida HD!(shoot, I'd take the SD version at this point)


----------



## rolltide1017

Also, to those that work for BHN:


Is it much of a hassle to switch from Earthlink to Road Runner? Would it mess up the specials I'm receiving right now? Also, is there anyway one could determine if a certain username for e-mail was available?


The biggest hassle for me is that my Earthlink email is pretty well established and would be a pain to notify everyone of the change. I might be willing to do it if the [email protected] address is available.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/13703612
> 
> 
> Which is kind of funny since BHN Tampa already has it.



i KNOW... lol


----------



## DouglasR

More requests.....MaxHd....MoviechannelHd....StarzHd....MGMHD.... .FXHD


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13706303
> 
> 
> Also, to those that work for BHN:
> 
> 
> Is it much of a hassle to switch from Earthlink to Road Runner? Would it mess up the specials I'm receiving right now? Also, is there anyway one could determine if a certain username for e-mail was available?
> 
> 
> The biggest hassle for me is that my Earthlink email is pretty well established and would be a pain to notify everyone of the change. I might be willing to do it if the [email protected] address is available.



hassle? no.. never.. one of the simplest things


depends on the campaign you are assigned. they do have RR specials. most of the cable specials are unaffected (most), there are a few that include internet, but most of those are RR incl


they prolly have a turbo campaign for 7.0 price


shoot me a PM to remind me (w/ the name), if i can't find out today, i can look tomorrow morning


and you are right.. that is a big hassle


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13704837
> 
> 
> I disagree. I see nothing different in recording BSG to a DVR vs downloading a torrent. That's just me though I guess.



commercial agreements w/ the DVR (PVR even more technical or else TiVo might get pissed) are legal


now technically because we know you aren't selling it or using it in a commercial sense, i tend to agree w/ you. like w/ other things.. you aren't affecting anyone else and enjoy it in the privacy of your own home.. like 80% of the MS Office suites installed on computers around the world


NFL HD? or even NFL sd (nfl network i assume?) yeah.. those greedy sob's lol. damn nfl...


ALSO, in regards to Golf HD.. we ought to just march over to their office on sand lake rd and complain lol. there is NO reason we shouldn't carry it other than the fact that a lot of people couldn't care.. but i understand some of you weirdos watch it


----------



## JamesD-CFL

we have one of our big meetings tomorrow morning where they release progress reports as well as shine light on some of the new channels comin out


if anything shines through i'll let ya know


----------



## Gator06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13703611
> 
> 
> so what channels are wanted most?
> 
> 
> obviously people want Sci-Fi HD
> 
> 
> what else? i know i want max and starz in HD
> 
> 
> anything else specifically? i'll see if we can hit it from the field and see what happens.. apparently the call centers aren't doin much.. do you guys call in to request? there is an option in ICOMS to do that... thats how we got howard stern on demand (eww)



SPEED HD!! I keep hearing rumors of it "coming soon" but the BH reps will neither confirm nor deny it. Apperantly there is already a channel mapped out for it, so whats the holdup? Contract negotiations or technical? So far we've only received 5 of the 50 HD additions that are supposed to happen this year according to the press release a few months ago, and we are almost into May.....I can accept delays, but some answers on why/when would be nice. Not knowing anything after making such a bold promise to customers is unacceptable for the amount of money we pay every month.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13708212
> 
> 
> ALSO, in regards to Golf HD.. we ought to just march over to their office on sand lake rd and b*tch at them lol. there is NO reason we shouldn't carry it other than the fact that a lot of people couldn't care.. but i understand some of you weirdos watch it



Since Tampa has Versus/Golf HD, isn't the channel available for CFL to carry? Or is this a case where BHN is not covered under a TWC national carriage contract?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/13708316
> 
> 
> Since Tampa has Versus/Golf HD, isn't the channel available for CFL to carry?



one would think huh?


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13708212
> 
> 
> ALSO, in regards to Golf HD.. we ought to just march over to their office on sand lake rd and b*tch at them lol. there is NO reason we shouldn't carry it other than the fact that a lot of people couldn't care.. but i understand some of you weirdos watch it



I wouldn't have to march to far because I work there!







That's why I want it, so I can see the channel I work for in HD. Right now, the only way for me to do that is to walk into transmission and watch the HD return monitor.


Comcast cable in Orlando also has Versus/Golf HD.


----------



## markc

channels to add:


VS/Golf Channel HD

Boomerang

FSN Florida

Sci/Fi HD

Game Show Network

NFL Network


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13709243
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have to march to far because I work there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I want it, so I can see the channel I work for in HD. Right now, the only way for me to do that is to walk into transmission and watch the HD return monitor.
> 
> 
> Comcast cable in Orlando also has Versus/Golf HD.



thats funny right there... i fixed the internet in the transmission room recently lol


----------



## mgsports

BHN Tampa Bay has a different Lineup then BHN Orlando so they have Different set of Channels.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Well I got my ISP speed upgraded to Turbo. Did quick speedtest using the RR speedtest site.

*Download Speed: 13480 kbps (1685 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 1816 kbps (227 KB/sec transfer rate)*


Major boost for me..especially Upload.


I have a Motorola SB 5101 Modem that actually mine and not one rented from BHN.


Its diag page shows:

_*DOWNSTREAM:


Frequency 609000000 Hz

Signal To Noise Ratio 37.0 dB

Power Level 0.9 dBmV


UPSTREAM:

Channel ID 1

Frequency 29504000 Hz

Power 47.0 dBmV*_



I understand alot about ethernet, internet protocols and such but the modem stuff is greek to me.. I have no idea if those are good values or what they even mean?


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/13710423
> 
> 
> BHN Tampa Bay has a different Lineup then BHN Orlando so they have Different set of Channels.



Yeah. They have Versus in the analog tier which is great if you're a hockey fan. They also have FSN. I was over there last week. In my condo I could watch all of the marlins games, rays games, and NHL games, all without a digital box. I'm jealous.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Ive been doing some research about my modem's signal information....

_*DOWNSTREAM*:


Frequency 609000000 Hz

Signal To Noise Ratio 37.0 dB

Power Level 0.9 dBmV

*UPSTREAM*:

Channel ID 1

Frequency 29504000 Hz

Power 47.0 dBmV
_



From what I can gather...it looks normal except fo rthe Downstream Power Level....mine is always between 0.8 to 1.0....and most of the guides ive found on the web indicate a much larger preferred value...7-8db.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13718153
> 
> 
> Ive been doing some research about my modem's signal information....
> 
> *DOWNSTREAM*:
> 
> 
> Frequency 609000000 Hz
> 
> Signal To Noise Ratio 37.0 dB
> 
> Power Level 0.9 dBmV
> 
> *UPSTREAM*:
> 
> Channel ID 1
> 
> Frequency 29504000 Hz
> 
> Power 47.0 dBmV
> 
> 
> From what I can gather...it looks normal except for the Downstream Power Level....mine is always between 0.8 to 1.0....and most of the guides ive found on the web indicate a much larger preferred value...7-8db.



According to this Wikipedia article, the optimal downstream value is 0 dBmV.

http://wiki.gacq.com/index.php/Cable_Modem 

_A: Downstream (Rx) Receive Power Level:


For all modems:


-15 dBmV to +15 dBmV maximum.

-12 dBmV to +12 dBmV recommended.

0 dBmV is the "optimal" level.


Upstream (Tx) Transmit Power (a.k.a. Return Signal) level:


+8 dBmV to +58 dBmV for QPSK. (DOCSIS 1.x)

+8 dBmV to +55 dBmV for 8 qam and 16 qam. (DOCSIS 1.x)

+8 dBmV to +54 dBmV for 32 qam and 64 qam. (A-TDMA DOCSIS 2.0)

+8 dBmV to +53 dBmV for S-CDMA DOCSIS 2.0 modulation rates.


Recommended upstream signal levels are between +35 dB and +50 dB.


A cable modem running a higher upstream modulation rate may downgrade itself to a lower modulation rate (i.e. 64 qam to 16 qam or 16 qam to QPSK) if the upstream transmit level is higher than the maximum signal level allowed for the higher modulation rate and the CMTS is configured to allow such a change. This downgrade can cause slow speed, packet loss, and connection loss issues depending on the condition of the upstream channel.


A house or drop amplifier will NOT fix upstream signal problem because most house amplifiers don't amplify the upstream signals, they only pass the upstream signal through with some loss.

_


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13718356
> 
> 
> A house or drop amplifier will NOT fix upstream signal problem because most house amplifiers don't amplify the upstream signals, they only pass the upstream signal through with some loss.
> 
> 
> [/i]



having your hsd signal routed through a house amp will increase the reverse (upstream signal) which is bad. a 4port kicks approx 7db to the reverse, an 8 port kicks +10. the only house amp that does NOT affect reverse is a single port amp that kicks the downstream up +15, and does not affect the upstream.


47 upstream is a bit high, but manageable depending on where in the plant you are


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/13716913
> 
> 
> Yeah. They have Versus in the analog tier which is great if you're a hockey fan. They also have FSN. I was over there last week. In my condo I could watch all of the marlins games, rays games, and NHL games, all without a digital box. I'm jealous.



orlando has pulled several analog channels and migrated them to digital. for each analog channel, we can fit 4 std def digital or 2 hd digital signals


have some info regarding FSN and NFL Network.


FSN wants $800K per MONTH for orlando division.. approx $1/month per subscriber.. since only 48,000 people watched the latest playoff game on sunsports, we have a small problem paying that much and they refuse to budge


NFL Network wants the cable companies to pay $300million a year for 8 live games and the rest of the time playing history games or whatever.. we are trying (we being collective as in all cable companies) to get them to negotiate, they are apparently trying to go the FCC route etc.. we think the best that will happen is MAYBE it'll be a subscription thing to offset cost to those who want it rather than make everyone pay for it.. i think they were thinking about adding it to a sports lineup deal so you'd get more than one channel for the price.


new navigator is being migrated to the older boxes soon... coders are finalizing the software.. we figure on June/July


apparently, we only have a minor say in what we get..(several divisions) they have meetings and all and can request.. but that only happens a few times a year.. more HD is coming soon... took us 4 years to get WAPA and they finally got it..


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13718476
> 
> 
> 
> new navigator is being migrated to the older boxes soon... coders are finalizing the software.. we figure on June/July



Will Navigator allow me to change those annoy/distracting grey sidebars on SD channels to black?


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13718418
> 
> 
> 
> 47 upstream is a bit high, but manageable depending on where in the plant you are



Any suggestions on things I can do on my end to help?


I am in an apartment so I am not sure how old or good the wiring getting to me is.


Currently the way the BHN tech set me up is:


-Line from wall....to splitter ...which goes to STB(SA 8300HDVR) and Cable Modem (SB 5101).


Then I go from the modem to a router....which feeds my devices.


I do have a cable line in the bedroom that I think is live...can I perhaps hook the modem there to eliminate the splitter? would that make any difference?


----------



## Barry928

Yes, Navigator allows for black side bars on the SD channels. For people who are on HDMI it will be interesting to see how many people lose picture or become unstable when navigator is pushed to all boxes.


James...Good info. Nice to see the real facts. We have learned over the years that "more HD soon" in BHN speak can mean months or even years. Your estimation of 2 HD channels consuming the space of one analog channel is correct but you can fit 10-12 SD channels in the space of one analog channel not 4.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13718727
> 
> 
> For people who are on HDMI it will be interesting to see how many people lose picture or become unstable when navigator is pushed to all boxes.










That does not make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13718759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside



I'm sure they are improving the software everyday. I had mixed results on three different display configurations a while back so hopefully the software is much better now.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

i have shied from a ODN box because i use HDMI. and not having stretchovision controls on SDTV is annoying


i have a correction on FSN.. apparently they actually want $800k per DAY, not per month.. so what.. roughly $30million a year?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13718672
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on things I can do on my end to help?



apartments kinda screw ya a bit. the way the plant is setup, the levels are so friggen high outside it is scary.. then they cascade splitters to bring the forward channel down, which messes w/ the upstream.


you may be lucky and it could be a bad line outside, but most likely you are either stuck as is, or there is a bad prewire homerun which is the largest pain to get replaced


it depends on who owns the wiring and who grants permission to repair/replace


as far as the SB5101 holding the 0/47.. you should be alright.. if you start experiencing packet loss or if that upstream gets over 50.. i'd start complaining


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13718727
> 
> 
> Your estimation of 2 HD channels consuming the space of one analog channel is correct but you can fit 10-12 SD channels in the space of one analog channel not 4.



thought it sounded off..... but i can only go by what they tell me. coud be they only wanna squeeze 4.. dunno


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13719380
> 
> 
> i have shied from a ODN box because i use HDMI. and not having stretchovision controls on SDTV is annoying
> 
> 
> i have a correction on FSN.. apparently they actually want $800k per DAY, not per month.. so what.. roughly $30million a year?



Is this like the "pennies per day" (per subscriber) that WKMG was demanding?


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13719407
> 
> 
> apartments kinda screw ya a bit.



An understatement if I ever heard one =P


I am doing everything I can do get out of being in an apartment but its not gonna happen for a few more years...


----------



## MisterJ

Correct Barry. Its their way of shifting blame to the cable companies. ANYONE can say pennies per day. I make "pennies per day". Bill Gates makes "pennies per day".















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13719443
> 
> 
> Is this like the "pennies per day" (per subscriber) that WKMG was demanding?


----------



## RafaelSmith

Well I did a little poking around in my apartment.


I have cable outlet in the living room and in the bedroom...but they share the same wall...I took off the wallplates and turns out what I had was another splitter in the wall which split between the bedroom and the living room...then in the living room it was split again between the HDTV and the modem...Since I do not use the line in the bedroom...I removed the one splitter. I figure splitters are a bad thing when you don't need them.


Now my Upstream Power is lower at 41db... -vs- 47


Everything else seems the same. Downstream still between 0 and 1.


Speedtest:

*Download Speed: 13699 kbps (1712.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 1822 kbps (227.8 KB/sec transfer rate)*


Also...I have been running tests using a program called MySpeed. Pretty much always gave the same DL/UP speed results as the RR speedtest site did...But myspeed also did something called a Quality of Service test...which always came back as poor....below 50%


I did the test again after removing the one splitter and now the QoS reports much better.

*Download speed: 13.6 Mbps

Upload speed: 1.84 Mbps

Quality of service: 97 %

Round trip time: 44 ms

Max pause: 11 ms*


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13719380
> 
> 
> i have a correction on FSN.. apparently they actually want $800k per DAY, not per month.. so what.. roughly $30million a year?



Then that would be more like $80k per day. $800k per day would be $292 million a year.


----------



## xteddyx

got my new modem today thanks MisterJ they had the webstar waiting for me


still have some issues so maybe you guys can help me out


new speed test results show a little improvement but not much


Last Result:

Download Speed: 9855 kbps (1231.9 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 1929 kbps (241.1 KB/sec transfer rate)


i ran it one more time before posting this and got


Last Result:

Download Speed: 4463 kbps (557.9 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 1911 kbps (238.9 KB/sec transfer rate)


here are the stats from the cable modem



Software Version

v2.0.2r1256-060303


Receive Power Level

-10.3 dBmV


Transmit Power Level

43.3 dBmV


thats off the main tab the signal tab is disabled


before i call to have a guy come out to the house to look at the line would it be safe/possible to move the cable modem to another spot in the house beacuse the rest of the house is on an amplifer were as the room with the cable modem right now is not.


ied rather try and diagnose the issue my self then have to have a guy come out and tell me its fine and im crazy for wanting more then 10mbps on a good day


also any other suggestions would be accepted


----------



## rich21

When they hooked me up many years ago, the installer put a splitter outside of the house right where the cable in comes from the pole. This was to have the cable and the RR feeds on two different pieces of coax. I believe the splitter also attenuates the RR signal 6dB since the signal level needs to be lower than that of cable. At least what the installer said. Back then, they wouldn't let the user do his own install










Anyway, usually get 7.4Kbps on speedtest unless there is a BHN problem.


----------



## rich21

If you think your cable/wireless bill is too high ....


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/13722389
> 
> 
> If you think your cable/wireless bill is too high ....



OK, let the geekfest commence... 


e^pi*i is -1 (from Euler's equation).


And the summation converges to 1 (assuming that was n=1; it's hard to read).


So the total check is for 2/10ths of a cent.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13720687
> 
> 
> Then that would be more like $80k per day. $800k per day would be $292 million a year.



yeah.. thats it... i knew the daily.. leave me alone lol up at 5 still haven't gone to bed


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13720534
> 
> 
> Well I did a little poking around in my apartment.
> 
> 
> I have cable outlet in the living room and in the bedroom...but they share the same wall...I took off the wallplates and turns out what I had was another splitter in the wall which split between the bedroom and the living room...then in the living room it was split again between the HDTV and the modem...Since I do not use the line in the bedroom...I removed the one splitter. I figure splitters are a bad thing when you don't need them.
> 
> 
> Now my Upstream Power is lower at 41db... -vs- 47



sounds like a bad splitter to me







QoS is something VoIP is making popular.. a standard 2way is only supposed to lose 3.5dBmv.. you were losing 6.. if you look at that splitter does it say 2way or something like DCG6 or dc###06?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/13722343
> 
> 
> When they hooked me up many years ago, the installer put a splitter outside of the house right where the cable in comes from the pole. This was to have the cable and the RR feeds on two different pieces of coax. I believe the splitter also attenuates the RR signal 6dB since the signal level needs to be lower than that of cable. At least what the installer said. Back then, they wouldn't let the user do his own install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, usually get 7.4Kbps on speedtest unless there is a BHN problem.



many many years ago... it was like that.. they put the splitter off the tap. now they want single drop, split it @ the home.. they used to drop the RR w/ a DC-6 to control data flow (DC = directional coupler).. since then they've realized that is not needed, and signal levels should be similar to cable, yet optimized as much as possible (0db is great for HSD, but only so-so for TV)


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13723452
> 
> 
> sounds like a bad splitter to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QoS is something VoIP is making popular.. a standard 2way is only supposed to lose 3.5dBmv.. you were losing 6.. if you look at that splitter does it say 2way or something like DCG6 or dc###06?



Yep Both splitters were the same:

*ANTRONIX

CMC2002H

2-Way 5-1000MHz, -3.5db OUT*



All I did was take out the first splitter...since I really did not need cable in bedroom...it was being split for no reason.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/13721122
> 
> 
> Receive Power Level -10.3 dBmV
> 
> Transmit Power Level 43.3 dBmV
> 
> 
> before i call to have a guy come out to the house to look at the line would it be safe/possible to move the cable modem to another spot in the house beacuse the rest of the house is on an amplifer were as the room with the cable modem right now is not.



this goes for both TV and HSD (to keep the haters at bay







)


-10 is unacceptable.. there are few homes in orlando that are far enough from the tap to warrant such a loss, and they usually have a single port amp to boost all of the signal, or construction installs some feeder to bring the tap closer. if you know how many ports your amp has you can do some quick math. if it is a 4port, figure on plus 7 (signal roughly -3 rx and 51 tx), if it is an 8port, figure plus 4 (lookin at -6 rx 53 tx). this is if you plug it into another outlet in the home. another option (depending on how you are setup) is to plug into the ground block directly on your home. works ok if you have a laptop (kind of sux if you have a desktop), and you can check signal there. if receive level is higher than +5, you know it is a definite inside wiring problem. if receive signal is less than that or negative, you are looking at a drop issue.


i recommend timeguard for all customers, not to boost our "profits" but for $3 a month (free for digital phone customers) it will cover you for most repairs. most of the techs don't charge anyway, i do.. but i'm in a different category, heh, but it is cheap insurance


lucky you guys don't have comcast.. i hear it's $35 per truck roll, period, doesn't matter if they replace a bad modem


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13723510
> 
> 
> Yep Both splitters were the same:
> 
> *ANTRONIX
> 
> CMC2002H
> 
> 2-Way 5-1000MHz, -3.5db OUT*
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was take out the first splitter...since I really did not need cable in bedroom...it was being split for no reason.



yeah.. thats toast... prolly took a lightning hit at one point to mess w/ the reverse that bad. did you notice how bad the stingers were? (copper center conductor) if they protrude more than 1/8" past the end of the fitting it can cause ingress issues and mess up your digital signals (i've seen some 1/4" - 3/4" long..) or cause a partial short within the barrel/splitter


----------



## bubbalou32

I had been getting about 6500k down & 480k up with the standard RR service. The tampa bay speedtest gets up to around 480 up then "hiccups" and ends up at around 260. Speakeasy gives me 480 everytime. What's going on here?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/13723688
> 
> 
> I had been getting about 6500k down & 480k up with the standard RR service. The tampa bay speedtest gets up to around 480 up then "hiccups" and ends up at around 260. Speakeasy gives me 480 everytime. What's going on here?



doin it for others then?


ok.. i'll make a call in the morning.. i saw that all day was wonderin wth was goin on


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13723515
> 
> 
> this goes for both TV and HSD (to keep the haters at bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> -10 is unacceptable.. there are few homes in orlando that are far enough from the tap to warrant such a loss, and they usually have a single port amp to boost all of the signal, or construction installs some feeder to bring the tap closer. if you know how many ports your amp has you can do some quick math. if it is a 4port, figure on plus 7 (signal roughly -3 rx and 51 tx), if it is an 8port, figure plus 4 (lookin at -6 rx 53 tx). this is if you plug it into another outlet in the home. another option (depending on how you are setup) is to plug into the ground block directly on your home. works ok if you have a laptop (kind of sux if you have a desktop), and you can check signal there. if receive level is higher than +5, you know it is a definite inside wiring problem. if receive signal is less than that or negative, you are looking at a drop issue.
> 
> 
> i recommend timeguard for all customers, not to boost our "profits" but for $3 a month (free for digital phone customers) it will cover you for most repairs. most of the techs don't charge anyway, i do.. but i'm in a different category, heh, but it is cheap insurance
> 
> 
> lucky you guys don't have comcast.. i hear it's $35 per truck roll, period, doesn't matter if they replace a bad modem



its an 8 port amp ill move the modem and post the results tomorrow. Is the ground block were the wire comes up to the house if so i could try to plug the modem in their and bring my laptop out side but would not be good to leave it their forever as it is outside.


what kind of stuff do they charge you for if you don't have timegaurd wires that were part of the house or stuff that bright house didn't install. ive never been charged in the past but i dident know they could. how much does it cost if your not covered


----------



## rich21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13723265
> 
> 
> OK, let the geekfest commence...
> 
> 
> e^pi*i is -1 (from Euler's equation).
> 
> 
> And the summation converges to 1 (assuming that was n=1; it's hard to read).
> 
> 
> So the total check is for 2/10ths of a cent.



No, the bill is on the order of $536. (its e^2 * PI)


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/13724037
> 
> 
> No, the bill is on the order of $536. (its e^2 * PI)



Sorry, the check says e ^ (i * pi), so HappyFunBoater is correct. Notice the distinct separation of the dot over the i in both locations.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/13723889
> 
> 
> its an 8 port amp ill move the modem and post the results tomorrow. Is the ground block were the wire comes up to the house if so i could try to plug the modem in their and bring my laptop out side but would not be good to leave it their forever as it is outside.
> 
> 
> what kind of stuff do they charge you for if you don't have timegaurd wires that were part of the house or stuff that bright house didn't install. ive never been charged in the past but i dident know they could. how much does it cost if your not covered



yep.. ground block is outside where the wire is secured to the home. plug it in there, load the laptop, check your signal, bring it back inside


by charge they usually hit you for the truck roll.. which is like $30.. normally the guys don't charge, but some may if they are in a bad mood (or if you have been to the same house 3 times to replace the same drop cuz their dog chews on it or something).


----------



## xteddyx

bedroom on 8 port amp w/ spliter to hdtv

Receive Power Level

-8.2 dBmV


Transmit Power Level

54.3 dBmV


bedroom on 8 port amp w/ no spliter


Receive Power Level

0.7 dBmV


Transmit Power Level

52.0 dBmV



at block


Receive Power Level

2.3 dBmV


Transmit Power Level

34.8 dBmV


----------



## JamesD-CFL

that splitter for your tv is bad.. no way that should lose 8.


i'd call BHN to have them come check your drop.. 2.3 on 88 is a little low, could be something else wrong to lose that much, or there is a system issue. if the modem signal is that low it could also cause pixelation problems with your HD


**do you use that splitter w/ your modem normally? if you do, thats problem 1.. if not you have a homerun problem as well, because you shouldn't lose 12 from outside to that outlet


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13729844
> 
> 
> that splitter for your tv is bad.. no way that should lose 8.
> 
> 
> i'd call BHN to have them come check your drop.. 2.3 on 88 is a little low, could be something else wrong to lose that much, or there is a system issue. if the modem signal is that low it could also cause pixelation problems with your HD
> 
> 
> **do you use that splitter w/ your modem normally? if you do, thats problem 1.. if not you have a homerun problem as well, because you shouldn't lose 12 from outside to that outlet



i had a guy here last week to look at some pixelation on the other tvs he said that the drop was fine and replaced the line to the 2 non hd tvs that were having issues on the hbos. i do not use that splitter w/ my modem the modem is normaly in the office beacuse thats the loop they installed that is not on the amp. i use that splitter on the HD and it splits off to my computer. i guess ill call them out on monday to come figure it out and hope i get a tech who knows what hes doing that wont charge



also on the bad spliter any recomandations just go to radio shack and get a gold 1 that does 5-1000?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/13722389
> 
> 
> If you think your cable/wireless bill is too high ....



Awesome! I got a flashback to college - Calc 2, I think!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13703395
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/
> 
> 
> DL - 9464 kbps
> 
> UL - 1877 kbps
> 
> 
> So, looks like up upload is better, but my download hasn't really changed.
> 
> 
> I have the Webstar 2100 modem so I thought I'd be able to get more than 10 mbit down.



Here's an update. I updated my router from a D-Link DI-604 to a D-Link DGL-4100 and now my speeds are:


DL - 13132 kbps

UL - 1884 kbps


So, it seems my router was limited on the WAN.


----------



## Hakemon

I did my test again today.


Last Result:

Download Speed: 7431 kbps (928.9 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 474 kbps (59.3 KB/sec transfer rate)


Aren't I supposed to have 10Mb internet now? Or did they only update turbo, and leave the standard at 7 and not to 10?


I know it's not my networking equipment, because I use all the top of the line Cisco rackmount devices







I could have 1Gb internet if I could get it.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13738831
> 
> 
> Aren't I supposed to have 10Mb internet now? Or did they only update turbo, and leave the standard at 7 and not to 10?



Just turbo for now...

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/eta...-house-ne.html


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13735268
> 
> 
> Here's an update. I updated my router from a D-Link DI-604 to a D-Link DGL-4100 and now my speeds are:
> 
> 
> DL - 13132 kbps
> 
> UL - 1884 kbps
> 
> 
> So, it seems my router was limited on the WAN.



Yeah, the DLINK DGL series gaming routers are excellent.


I have the 4500...pricey but worth it I think.


Friend has the 4300.


----------



## Hakemon

I plan on getting a new TV soon. I have one picked out, but noticed one problem.


My SA3250HD has DVI output. Ok, so I could get a DVI to HDMI adapter. But there will be no sound. So, how do I get sound, if the HDMI jacks have no analog audio in?


If I have to for the cable box, I guess I could stay with Component video. Unless there's another non-DVR HD cable box with HDMI.


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13749996
> 
> 
> My SA3250HD has DVI output. Ok, so I could get a DVI to HDMI adapter. But there will be no sound. So, how do I get sound, if the HDMI jacks have no analog audio in?



You should be able to do this, but you'll likely need a dedicated audio cable.


What kinds of audio output does your SA3250HD have? It should have optical and/or coaxial digital output. It will likely also have left/right analog stereo outputs ("RCA" connectors, most likely).


What kinds of audio input does your prospective new TV have? It may or may not have digitial audio inputs (probably output only), but it likely has L/R analog stereo inputs.


If you want surround sound, run the digital audio output from your SA3250HD into your TV's digital audio input, if available, then attach the TV's digital audio output to a surround sound receiver. If your new TV won't have digital audio input, then attach the SA3250HD digital audio output directly to the receiver. These scenarios require you to have your receiver on while watching TV. If you want to avoid that sometimes, then you can ALSO attach the SA3250HD analog audio output to the TV -- this should work if the SA3250HD can have both the digital and analog audio outputs active at the same time. If you do this, you'll probably want to minimize or mute the TV audio if you're using the receiver surround sound, as the two sound streams will likely be slightly out of sync.


If you don't care about surround sound, attach the SA3250HD analog audio output into the TV analog audio input and be done with it.

*HOWEVER*, I just found a diagram of an SA3250HD from Nebraska Time Warner cable ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/nebra.../sa3250hd.html ), and it has one good label and two disturbing labels. The good label is the "optical audio out". The first disturbing label is for the coaxial digital output. It is labeled "digital audio out" on the box picture but the pointer to it says, "digital audio output for channels 80+". That may mean that if you use the coaxial audio out rather than the optical audio out, you'll need to attach both the coaxial audio out (to get audio for channels ~80+) and the analog audio out for the lower channels. The second disturbing label is for the DVI port, which is labeled, "DVI port (not functional)"!!! A digital video source may not even be an option!


I highly suggest you verify exactly what your equipment has and what is enabled or not. A good way would be to find a local friend who has the SA3250HD and a good HDTV so you can check out all the outputs.


Good luck!


----------



## Hakemon

DVI works, because plugging in my PC's monitor (HDCP supported), does show a nice beautiful picture.


The TV has no dedicated audio inputs.


While I am saving up currently for the TV, this is the spec sheet: http://us.lge.com/download/product/f...spec_sheet.pdf 


Note the lack of audio input for HDMI jacks.


All I care is analog audio. No care for digital sound or surround sound.. I only use an old tube powered receiver anyway.


PS: Digital sound seems to work on all lower channels too. I think all were switched to digital.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13749996
> 
> 
> I plan on getting a new TV soon. I have one picked out, but noticed one problem.
> 
> 
> My SA3250HD has DVI output. Ok, so I could get a DVI to HDMI adapter. But there will be no sound. So, how do I get sound, if the HDMI jacks have no analog audio in?
> 
> 
> If I have to for the cable box, I guess I could stay with Component video. Unless there's another non-DVR HD cable box with HDMI.



Yes BHN now issues another HD non DVR made by Samsung that has HDMI output.


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13750944
> 
> 
> The TV has no dedicated audio inputs.
> 
> 
> While I am saving up currently for the TV, this is the spec sheet: http://us.lge.com/download/product/f...spec_sheet.pdf
> 
> 
> Note the lack of audio input for HDMI jacks.
> 
> 
> All I care is analog audio. No care for digital sound or surround sound.. I only use an old tube powered receiver anyway.



Actually, that TV does have audio inputs, it's just that they are likely attached to particular video inputs. The side panel has L/R RCA analog audio inputs. It's possible that the TV will play the sound from those while displaying the video from the side HDMI input, but it's much more likely that sound is tied to the composite video input on the side.


The two rear component video inputs each have a L/R analog audio input associated with it, so this is probably your best bet to get the audio into the TV, although you'd be using component rather than DVI/HDMI. This *may* not necessarily be a reduction in video quality, but beware of potential down-rezzing on the component output.


The PC input has a L/R analog audio input (1/8" mini stereo plug), although that is likely tied to the HD-15 VGA input, so no help there.


Perhaps the best solution overall is to try to get "another HD non DVR made by Samsung that has HDMI output" as Barry suggests. If that's not a possibility, I suggest buying your TV at a store where they can demonstrate the possible combinations of audio/video inputs you are interested in.


----------



## Hakemon

i know they're attached to other inputs.. that's why i said there's non for HDMI.


anyway, i'll get the Samsung box.. if not by the time i saved up, i'll use component for the time being..


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

This is not directly a BHN issue, but on Vista - using the BHN speedtest site - I get between 11,000 and 13,000 download. On my Ubuntu linux machine I get 14,616. I guess this has something to do with Vista's internet configuration.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/13752288
> 
> 
> This is not directly a BHN issue, but on Vista - using the BHN speedtest site - I get between 11,000 and 13,000 download. On my Ubuntu linux machine I get 14,616. I guess this has something to do with Vista's internet configuration.



operating system overhead


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13751057
> 
> 
> Yes BHN now issues another HD non DVR made by Samsung that has HDMI output.



the HDMI output on the samsung is screwballish... as is the DVI output on the 3250HD


don't forget you won't have stretchovision controls w/ the HDMI output on the samsung since the new software doesn't allow it


the "newer" software may fix this functionality


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveA* /forum/post/13750701
> 
> 
> I highly suggest you verify exactly what your equipment has and what is enabled or not. A good way would be to find a local friend who has the SA3250HD and a good HDTV so you can check out all the outputs.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



DVI, 1394, and component are active on the 3250HD


----------



## Hakemon

Is there any one box from BHN that works correctly on all aspects?


Or do all have their pros and sucks?


----------



## Barry928

I think all the boxes work correctly but it depends on your definition of correct. In the aspect world there are two camps. One who likes 4:3 stretched and the other that does not like stretched. I am in the second group so all I want from my cable box is to stay out of the way and don't adjust the picture in any way. Just pass the signal through without changing the aspect or the scan rate. All of the BHN boxes I have used can do pass through so for me none of the boxes have limited picture based features.


----------



## Hakemon

I actually meant the word aspect being used as "parts of the box", for example, one has sound problems, another has some other problem, etc.


----------



## Barry928

OK, I see. Hmmm...rating the cable boxes for performance. The Dolby bitstream passes to my prepro so I am satisfied with the digital audio. My recordings are working reliably so that part seems OK. I never had a TIVO so my expectations for graphics and "season pass" features are low. I am annoyed by the hdmi video output of my 8300HD being slightly out of spec enough to cause a frequent glitch. I had to shut off genlock in my scaler to avoid passing the incorrect timings to my projector but it did solve the problem and stopped the glitching.


I do understand the problems with the 3250HD using DVI and only outputting 0-255 levels for those without an hdmi input level software switch. I certainly understand the problems with the cable boxes having issues reading the displays EDID file or HDCP handshake problems. And of course the dreaded PACE box with its 4% side boxes.


I am basically happy with the current stability we enjoy. I am concerned about the system wide change over to MDN if it upsets that stability or eliminated the pass through feature.


----------



## Hakemon

If I lack pass-through, I think I'll be fine in my case.


With the new TV, I'll only care about the HD channels, or the SD channels that haven't been HD'd yet.


I know the scalers in the boxes suck, but for the few shows still on SD channels I watch, it won't matter. And I probably won't care what aspect ratio SD shows show up in.


----------



## Hakemon

Got an SA4250HDC for the HDMI port, and well, though I don't got the TV yet and won't for a couple months, all I'm getting is "To receive this channel, call Customer care".


That's for EVERY channel.


----------



## Barry928

just call bhn and they will send a hit to the box.


----------



## Hakemon

do i call that number listed on screen? or is it a generic number and i have to call a different number?


----------



## Hakemon

nevermind, called the number, and got it activated.


but i really hated the say what you want automated menus.. it didn't know what "cablebox activation", and actually stopped talking, and had to press *..


----------



## JamesD-CFL

thats funny lol


MDN should solve some of the problems (and create new ones lol) and the new rollout of ODN should fix the rest of those issues (we can only hope)


the boxes will react their own way to the software... stupid FCC and their seperable security issue that takes them 10 years to pass just to screw the consumer


my 8300HD dvr occasionally gives me a HDCP error.. saying my TV doesn't support hdcp, even though the picture was up 10seconds ago lol. sometimes we get the black flicker on hdmi, bah, it happens.. whatever. at least you guys aren't like the customers that call everytime the digital picture pauses for a microsecond, or theres a compression glitch, or the feed pixelates..


MDN is supposed to be almost exactly like ODN except designed for the non-cable card boxes. so bye bye aptiva guide (i'll miss you)


----------



## Hakemon

since my 4250HDC has a cable card in it (i think?), will it have the problems like that of cable card directly in the TV's that people had?


or is it not going to cause it's a real cable box with BHN supplied operating system?


----------



## Hakemon

So here's my findings.


SA4250HDC

Good box, takes a while to boot though, but the interface is very clean in my opinion.


I tried hooking up my computer monitor (DVI with HDMI adapter), which has HDCP support, and got the "dreaded" error message that the box said the TV doesn't support HDCP. Ok, hopefully when I get the new TV it won't do this. After searching, it's a long going software problem.


----------



## rocketguy

COME ON BRIGHTHOUSE!!!! WHAT IS THE DEAL ON NEW HD Channels!


An anomally in the NBA has pushed tonight's Nationwide NASCAR race from ESPN2-HD to SPEED-HD for the HiDef coverage! But wait, we don't have SPEED HD!!!! So us loyal $100+ a month Brighthouse customers get to enjoy the race in stunning 480i....


We're 1/3 the way through 2008 and only 5 of the 50 new HD Channels you've promised!?!? The same 50 that DirecTV has had for quite a while.









I WANT MY SPEED-HD!!!!


----------



## mgsports

It was shown on ESPN2 last night.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

don't know


summer is the next release. there are contract obligations that only allow us to release channels at certain times.. sux


----------



## Motham

I sent JamesD a PM the other day complaining that my downstream speed decreased to about 1meg (sometimes less) during the early evening hours. At other times it would whizz along at 7 to 8 meg.


I wasn't asking him to show up and diagnose my problem, but merely asking for suggestions, and or letting someone (other than the CSRs) at BHN know that there might be a problem in my area.


But show up he did!!


JamesD spent about a half hour here, checking signal levels, replacing a splitter and redressing the end of a damaged coax.


My down and up levels are within acceptable limits, so there is most likely a problem at the local head-end which he is going to report.


He also told me there was another customer that was reporting the same thing, at the same time of day.


Many thanks JamesD!! You went above and beyond the call!!


If there's any wheels at BHN readinghe deserves more green in his paycheck!!


----------



## NYMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13783609
> 
> 
> summer is the next release.



Do you know how many new HD channels will be released this summer?


----------



## JamesD-CFL

when i know... you'll know


they won't tell us ahead of the deals... apparently they made that mistake before, someone left and went to comcast and they knew our upcoming lineup and tried to deal us out..


non-exempt employees aren't required to sign a non-compete clause.. i'm sure the exempt/salary/upper mgmt are bound to some kind of an agreement about joining the enemy


----------



## Hakemon

hey, quick question, do the OCAP software support the ipolls?


since getting the 4250, i've not seen an ipoll popup..


----------



## JamesD-CFL

it was stated ealier that wkmg was gonna try some new technology when they agreed to continue broadcasting their "signal"



and hakemon, i don't know for sure, i hardly ever see i-polls. i saw one the other day at a customers house, but don't know if it was ocap or not, it may have been.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13753051
> 
> 
> operating system overhead



After rebooting the Vista machine I now get 14,227 down and 1941 up. That is OK


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/13789925
> 
> 
> WKMG betrays Orlando area high definition viewers, WKMG will cram 2 supposedly HD channels into 1 pipe.
> 
> 
> http://dot2network.com/national/press/firstaffils
> 
> "The network's daily programming lineup is built upon three two-hour moviesat noon, 4 p.m. and 8 p.m. The network will launch as a standard-definition service, but, according to Schilg, will shift very quickly to high-definition because the movies are HD. Despite some industry skepticism, the .2 Network engineers believe that affiliates can broadcast two HD signals within their one digital channel, their primarily signal at 1080I or 720P and .2 at 720P."
> 
> 
> http://dot2network.com/national/localstations
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1024693
> 
> 
> I guess nobody heard about this since this Orlando High Definition thread has turned into a BHN help line for high speed internet subscribers lately.



Thanks for posting this info. Perhaps the agreement with BHN is to use a discreet feed for this sub channel so the primary feed is not bit starved. The off air could remain SD for the .2 channel and cable gets the .2 HD version.



> Quote:
> But even if a .2 affiliate decides not to broadcast the network in HD, it can offer it to cable systems in HD, which Schilg believes should help secure cable carriage arrangements.


----------



## MisterJ

The OCAP boxes don't support iPolls or channel 302 (my account on demand). Not yet anyway.








> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13789742
> 
> 
> hey, quick question, do the OCAP software support the ipolls?
> 
> 
> since getting the 4250, i've not seen an ipoll popup..


----------



## Hakemon

ok.. im sure the support will come soon, being that OCAP was designed for interactivity. (OpenCable)..


----------



## Hakemon

PS: There is one OCAP bug that's bugging me a little bit, and I think it happens because a channel might be weak.


On 36, it goes black and says "Please wait..."... constantly over and over time and time again.


how can i check my SNR on these boxes? i knew how to on Passport, but not on these.


EDIT: Now I got "Program guide is unavailable"..


yea, wow.. bad signal, bad RAM, what about it? and no, not upset, i like beta testing things for companies, so consider me a tester.










EDIT2: Rebooting fixed it, but that took like 15 minutes, no kidding either.. i counted..


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13703611
> 
> 
> so what channels are wanted most?
> 
> 
> obviously people want Sci-Fi HD
> 
> 
> what else? i know i want max and starz in HD
> 
> 
> anything else specifically? i'll see if we can hit it from the field and see what happens.. apparently the call centers aren't doin much.. do you guys call in to request? there is an option in ICOMS to do that... thats how we got howard stern on demand (eww)



VS HD would be high on my list. Watching hockey in SD should be illegal! The only thing that is making it bearable is that the Flyers are winning. I don't understand why Tampa has had VS HD for a while and we don't.


----------



## mgsports

You probley want NHL Network,QVC,Weather Channel,Fox Business Network and so on in HD.


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/13794203
> 
> 
> You probley want NHL Network,QVC,Weather Channel,Fox Business Network and so on in HD.



I'm not sure if they make NHL Network in HD, but that would be nice too. Right now, I would be happy with VS HD and Sci-Fi HD.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/13794685
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they make NHL Network in HD, but that would be nice too. Right now, I would be happy with VS HD and Sci-Fi HD.



Yes, they do. It is on DirecTV in HD & SD.


----------



## Hakemon

I just had a crazy idea that could reduce bandwidth required for HD and SD transmissions.


It might not work though, I don't know how the SD only 2100's can handle this, if at all.


Instead of an SD only feed of an HD channel, why not just transmit the HD versions, and have the cable box downscale it? For example, on my newly aquired 4250, I can hook it up to a small 5" TV on my desk, and it will downscale the HD channels to a nice widescreen DVD picture. Can't they just do that, and rid of the SD version?


Only issue I see, is that the 2100's don't have the power to do this at all, seeing that when in the guide, the preview video is horidiously pixelated.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/13794043
> 
> 
> VS HD would be high on my list. Watching hockey in SD should be illegal! The only thing that is making it bearable is that the Flyers are winning. I don't understand why Tampa has had VS HD for a while and we don't.



I would love to be able to see the Pens sweep the flyers in HD. but... alas.. it will mostly be in sd


----------



## RafaelSmith

Bah, I was unable to find a HD torrent for this past weeks BSG episode...so I was forced to watch it in SD....man SD SciFi looks really bad on BHN....and then there are the annoying grey sidebars.


Uggg.


Time to get with the times BHN. Black > Grey. HD > SD. I seriously doubt getting HD SciFi can be that hard for BHN...I mean its SciFi channel...they will be glad to take all the viewers they can.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13799577
> 
> 
> Bah, I was unable to find a HD torrent for this past weeks BSG episode...so I was forced to watch it in SD....man SD SciFi looks really bad on BHN....and then there are the annoying grey sidebars.
> 
> 
> Uggg.
> 
> 
> Time to get with the times BHN. Black > Grey. HD > SD. I seriously doubt getting HD SciFi can be that hard for BHN...I mean its SciFi channel...they will be glad to take all the viewers they can.



I'm not sure what took so long, but the HD torrent finally showed up last night. I watched the first few minutes and it seems to be legit.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13799937
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what took so long, but the HD torrent finally showed up last night. I watched the first few minutes and it seems to be legit.



Yea, it took a few extra days to show up but, it finally did. Thankfully I resisted the urge to watch the SD version, I'll watch the HD torrent tomorrow night!


----------



## JamesD-CFL

you guys dont know how to access the diag menu on the ocap boxes?


i know how to do it on the SA series.. don't have a damn clue on the samsung, every time i try to do it, they freak out lol


hold both vol buttons down until the mail icon appears in the display, then press ch+


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13799937
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what took so long, but the HD torrent finally showed up last night. I watched the first few minutes and it seems to be legit.



Yeah I saw that it showed up last night.


Monday mornings where I work is usually BSG discusson time =P So if I have not seen it by the end of the Weekend I am usually in for spoilers. I will try to hold out longer next time =P


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13804590
> 
> 
> you guys dont know how to access the diag menu on the ocap boxes?
> 
> 
> i know how to do it on the SA series.. don't have a damn clue on the samsung, every time i try to do it, they freak out lol
> 
> 
> hold both vol buttons down until the mail icon appears in the display, then press ch+



tunes into channel 36, how are these? i forget acceptable SNR.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13808210
> 
> 
> tunes into channel 36, how are these? i forget acceptable SNR.



snr is ok.. the FDC level of -15 is bad


----------



## Hakemon

How does that get fixed, and what's the FDC?


----------



## JamesD-CFL

basically your forward data channel is @ -15.. thats the lowest "limit" for 2way communication.. that means tis time to call for a service tech..


experiencing pixelation? picture freezing? blank outs? a reverse (RDC) over 50 will call PPV problems or icontrol issues


btw, employees get MDN on the 15th.. which means 2weeks to debug the program and roll it out to the rest of you guys


----------



## Barry928

Did you mean identify bugs before the rest of us get them? Anyone on staff at BHN writing code for MDN?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13825726
> 
> 
> basically your forward data channel is @ -15.. thats the lowest "limit" for 2way communication.. that means tis time to call for a service tech..
> 
> 
> experiencing pixelation? picture freezing? blank outs? a reverse (RDC) over 50 will call PPV problems or icontrol issues
> 
> 
> btw, employees get MDN on the 15th.. which means 2weeks to debug the program and roll it out to the rest of you guys



The only problem is on Comedy Channel, sometimes the audio gets this "electronic" sound once in a while.


Otherwise the picture is fine, no pixelation, and great.


If the service tech is going to cost money to fix whatever the problem is, there's no way I'm going to convince my father to do it. Basically, I'm the only one in the family still using the cable service. If it needs service, he's just going to get rid of it. (and I'll miss cable). Since the problem hasn't happened again with the guide, and this problem only happened with OCAP, I'm gonna wait.. I just got my FIRST paycheck with my new job, and really want to wait. I really do want to be able to afford that new TV.


----------



## PerfectCr

Road Runner "Turbo":

I was getting 15/2 for the fist two days, and now it's back to 10Mb or lower (6 last night, WTF?), I never hit the advertised speeds again. I am in Clermont. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/13836460
> 
> 
> Road Runner "Turbo":
> 
> I was getting 15/2 for the fist two days, and now it's back to 10Mb or lower (6 last night, WTF?), I never hit the advertised speeds again. I am in Clermont. Anyone else see this?



I just checked mine. I was getting over 14 and now it is down to 8546. I am in Melbourne.


----------



## PerfectCr

Still down at 8. Sigh. Guess I need to call them yet again for speed problems. I don't get it.


----------



## property33

I searched the forum, can't find an answer/solution...

I recently wanted to hook up our main computer to our TV, thus requiring one of the componet hook-ups for the computer-TV only has 2, one is from the 8300, the other from our DVD player. Tried to use the DVI slot on the TV, get the 'hand shake' error, "....your TV is not HDCP compliant ...use the YPbPr..."

This first occurred about 2 1/2 years ago after having worked for about 2 years, I just stopped trying to use the HDMI/DVI jack, now I need to use it though.

I've tried hard and soft reboot of the 8300HD, still get the handshake error. Any suggestions?

I traided a couple PM's with some of ya'll when this first happened but I never could get it to work.

Any suggestions?


TV: Sony KV-34XBR910, is HDCP compliant

BHN DVR: 8300HD

Cable: using a DVI to HDMI converted cable, TV doesn't have a HDMI slot


----------



## Barry928

Can you send HDMI/DVI from the computer or the DVD player to the TV?


Do you have a receiver with HDMI switching to place in between the 8300 and the TV to change the relationship of the handshake?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/13837090
> 
> 
> I just checked mine. I was getting over 14 and now it is down to 8546. I am in Melbourne.



I am in Clermont also. Download is 6759 and upload 497 (to Atlanta). Download is supposed to be 7000 and usually around 7100, upload is normal (ok). My bigger problem for the last several weeks is that the system will shut down entirely for a few minutes at a time primarily in the afternoon. Rebooting the modem will fix it but that is a PITA. I have also been getting back to "normal" on HDTV i.e. brief audio and video dropouts at least once an hour.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13838314
> 
> 
> Can you send HDMI/DVI from the computer or the DVD player to the TV?
> 
> 
> Do you have a receiver with HDMI switching to place in between the 8300 and the TV to change the relationship of the handshake?



DVD player to TV: no, player doesn't have that type of hookup.

Computer to TV: possibly, I'll have to buy about a 15 ft DVI cable though, wanted to avoid 'money out' since I have a couple of spare 15' component cables. This probably would work but, hey, the TV is HDCP compliant, so I'm upset I can't get it to work like it used to/should.

I don't have a receiver with HDMI switching....


I thought about calling BH but I KNOW I'd get the line "it's not an issue with our service/box, contact Sony". If I contacted Sony, they'd say "it's not an issue with our TV, contact BHN". So I'm stuck with you guys!


----------



## Barry928

If you are just going to play video from your computer it will probably work OK but if your planning to use the XBR910 like a computer screen your going to find the 5% to 8+% overscan masking all the edges. This will prevent you from seeing the pull down menus and the bottom tray.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13838435
> 
> 
> If you are just going to play video from your computer it will probably work OK but if your planning to use the XBR910 like a computer screen your going to find the 5% to 8+% overscan masking all the edges. This will prevent you from seeing the pull down menus and the bottom tray.



Only thing I plan on using the TV for with the computer is I'm getting a bluray burner for the computer, wanted to be able to watch bluray movies from it and occasionally using it for video games. I won't be using it for normal 'computer monitor' use so wont' necessarily need the pull downs or the bottom tray... I see your point though, I could just buy a dvi cable long enough to hook up to the tv from the computer. I'm wondering if I'd have the same 'handshake' issue with this set up though. Computer has a pair of BFG 8800GTS OC cards in it running SLI. The cards have dvi and component (with the adapter that came with cards) output and are HDCP compliant.


----------



## Barry928

HDCP handshaking acceptance is determined by the source not the display. If the computer also reports non-compliance then the Sony is not providing the correct handshake reply to the source. Your only option at that point is a firmware upgrade for the Sony or an external scaler to traffic cop the handshake. I doubt the computer is even going to ask for a handshake.


----------



## property33

I'll probably just get a 15' dvi cable for the computer to TV problem. What do you think I can do though about the HDCP problem for the box to tv? Quality of component output is fine but it just ****** me off that I can't use the HDMI output on the box, especially when it used to work......


----------



## Barry928

I wouldn't worry about the handshake issue right now. In a month when BHN pushes out MDN the whole handshake issue pops up for renewal and everybody resets. You might as well wait for the new software to see if it works. I plugged one of the new Samsung boxes running the new software into a Onkyo 605 on Thursday and it failed the handshake.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13838841
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the handshake issue right now. In a month when BHN pushes out MDN the whole handshake issue pops up for renewal and everybody resets. You might as well wait for the new software to see if it works. I plugged one of the new Samsung boxes running the new software into a Onkyo 605 on Thursday and it failed the handshake.



Barry: Any idea whether MDN is now playing nice with external SATA drives? trying to save myself searches in that thread. Thanks


----------



## Barry928

Last I read it did offer support for SATA external drives. Another plus is a choice of gray or black side bars on 4:3 channels.


----------



## Hakemon

OCAP has that option too (for sidebars).


Will my OCAP be replaced? I just began to love the GUI to OCAP, over Passport.


----------



## Barry928

The GUI is the same AFAIK.


----------



## Mdurnin

Has anyone noticed significant marcoblocking on the major network HD channels lately? For the past week, maybe longer, I am hard pressed to find a prime time HD show without major macroblocking. It shows up in the DVR recording as well. I'm sure this is new. I would have noticed this.


Mitshubishi WD-73831, SA 8300HD and HDMI connection.


Any ideas?


Thanks,

Marc


----------



## MisterJ

Your box will remain as is. The change is for Passport boxes..... I'm curious to see how it goes on Thursday when its rolled out for employees.








> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13839212
> 
> 
> OCAP has that option too (for sidebars).
> 
> 
> Will my OCAP be replaced? I just began to love the GUI to OCAP, over Passport.


----------



## Barry928

I am too. Please let us know if any employees with HDMI connections lose HDCP handshakes after Passport is replaced.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13840140
> 
> 
> I am too. Please let us know if any employees with HDMI connections lose HDCP handshakes after Passport is replaced.



On a side note....

If I try to view the composite video feed, after any unsuccessful attempt to view the HDMI feed, the composite feed won't show video either-it doesn't show the "...not compliant..." error, but there's no video. I have to disconnect the hdmi/dvi cable, do a hard reboot, then the composite feed works. Weird.


----------



## Hakemon

Heh, I must not be the only one who uses Composite video from the cable box too..


I hooked up my old vintage top loading VHS deck to the composite video for recording shows when out. No DVR for me, sorry..


----------



## Barry928

It's not unexpected behavior to see a cable box need a power cycle to recover after a handshake failure. When the box triggers the no video output condition it takes the analog video down as well. Everyone please face west and thank the Hollywood folks at MPAA for this HDCP mess that keeps law abiding paying customers from viewing digital content in our own homes and does nothing to stop video piracy.


----------



## Hakemon

I remember back in the days you could record your favorite TV shows.


But if I'm not mistaken, my new 4250 won't let me record on my VHS deck.










The picture keeps going dark, bright, dark, bright.. My god, MacroVision on a cable box? I hope it's just a lose cord or something.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Wow, speeds are craptastic this morning.

http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ 


DL - 369 kbps

UL - 236 kbps


Way to go RR Turbo.....


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13842078
> 
> 
> Wow, speeds are craptastic this morning.
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/
> 
> 
> DL - 369 kbps
> 
> UL - 236 kbps
> 
> 
> Way to go RR Turbo.....



From Lake Mary at 9:11am this morning on the regular broadband:


Download Speed: 7603 kbps (950.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 480 kbps (60 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## MisterJ

This is quite comical....... speakeasy speed test at 9:25AM

Atlanta server: DL 121kbps UL 213 kbps

Wash DC server: DL 88 kbps UL 107 kbps

http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ 

DL 185 kbps UL 71kbps


And thats with RR TURBO! Waterford Lakes / East Orlando


----------



## rolltide1017

@ 9:45am


DL 13348 kbps UL 1247 kbps using http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com 


DL 13200 kbps UL 1210 kbps using www.speakeasy.net/speedtest 


DL 10.3 Mbps UL 1.15 Mbps using MySpeed PC Lite Edition (socket test type)


I'm in Metro West


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13842346
> 
> 
> This is quite comical....... speakeasy speed test at 9:25AM
> 
> Atlanta server: DL 121kbps UL 213 kbps
> 
> Wash DC server: DL 88 kbps UL 107 kbps
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/
> 
> DL 185 kbps UL 71kbps
> 
> 
> And thats with RR TURBO! Waterford Lakes / East Orlando



I'm just west of you at 436 / curry ford so we're likely suffering from the same localized problem.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13842420
> 
> 
> I'm just west of you at 436 / curry ford so we're likely suffering from the same localized problem.



I am near Waterford Lakes area and am having horrible performance.


normall my d/l from speedtest.cfl.rr.com is 11,000+ but this morning the last test I did gave:


544 d/l

368 u/l


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13842420
> 
> 
> I'm just west of you at 436 / curry ford so we're likely suffering from the same localized problem.




Have you been able to confirm anything with BHN?


I tried calling but was on hold for too long and just gave up.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/13842527
> 
> 
> Have you been able to confirm anything with BHN?
> 
> 
> I tried calling but was on hold for too long and just gave up.



I spoke with someone in support at about 10:28. They said the engineers were notified of the problem around 10:06 and it was "priority one" for repair. That is all I could get from the CSR.


----------



## MisterJ

UPDATE: It is the whole area and tech's are working on it. No exact ETA.


----------



## rich21

The CSR told me there was a 'fiber cut' , no eta when it would be fixed but they are working on it. Also said it was affecting all central Florida. 167kbs down here


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13842826
> 
> 
> UPDATE: It was an isolated area problem (East Orlando) and should be back to normal soon.



This is not correct. CSR said entire Central FL affected.


----------



## Hakemon

holy crap! my internet is like dialup this morning! this is affecting the home alarm system and VoIP.


Download Speed: 442 kbps (55.3 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 444 kbps (55.5 KB/sec transfer rate)


My upload is faster than the freakin download.


----------



## PerfectCr

Road Runner "Turbo" has been anything but for me. I consistently get 6 or 7Mb. Download is close to 2Mb. Can BHN not handle 15Mb speeds for customers consistently?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13843143
> 
> 
> holy crap! my internet is like dialup this morning! this is affecting the home alarm system and VoIP.
> 
> 
> Download Speed: 442 kbps (55.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Upload Speed: 444 kbps (55.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> 
> My upload is faster than the freakin download.



At about 2:15

DL = 14,442

UL = 1,937


Looks like the problem is repaired. I check the network status page and the outage information was removed.


----------



## PerfectCr

Who can we actually talk to get the speed issues resolved? The National help desk is useless. After getting 15Mb for ONE NIGHT, I get 7Mb (8max) is all speed tests including BHN's own test. I am in Clermont area.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13843143
> 
> 
> holy crap! my internet is like dialup this morning! this is affecting the home alarm system and VoIP.
> 
> 
> Download Speed: 442 kbps (55.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Upload Speed: 444 kbps (55.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> 
> My upload is faster than the freakin download.



Uh, you got that wrong. Dial up speeds are still in kbps not KBps. You 442 kbps is still roughly 8 times faster then dial up.


----------



## Hakemon

It was a joke, SARCASM.


But it sure felt like dialup. I actually saw a picture slowly load paint down the screen, line by line.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13840140
> 
> 
> I am too. Please let us know if any employees with HDMI connections lose HDCP handshakes after Passport is replaced.



wanna see how loud i can complain?



*edit* no problems w/ hdmi so far


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/13843463
> 
> 
> Road Runner "Turbo" has been anything but for me. I consistently get 6 or 7Mb. Download is close to 2Mb. Can BHN not handle 15Mb speeds for customers consistently?



what modem are you using?


how many computers?


router?


where do you live?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/13843851
> 
> 
> Who can we actually talk to get the speed issues resolved? The National help desk is useless. After getting 15Mb for ONE NIGHT, I get 7Mb (8max) is all speed tests including BHN's own test. I am in Clermont area.



we are trending an issue with turbo modems takin a nap and resorting to rr 7 speeds... don't know what is goin on.. and engineers aren't able to shed any light yet


feel free to PM me your address if you feel comfortable, i have three supervisors keeping track to send it to an engineer with it all at once so they can pinpoint the issue... it's getting annoying when they roll us out for speed issues, and we can't fix it


if you aren't comfortable with your address, i can look the info up by your main RR email, your modem mac address, your first/last name, your bhn acct number, whatever


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13843990
> 
> 
> It was a joke, SARCASM.
> 
> 
> But it sure felt like dialup. I actually saw a picture slowly load paint down the screen, line by line.



Someone really needs to create a special sarcasm font for forums because it always goes right over my head!


----------



## jimmycrank

I just moved and had brighthouse hooked up again. After hooking up my new 8300HDC to the tv (via hdmi) i got a new OCAP splash screen, took forever to load, and some funky (read super slow) channel guide. The hdmi feed looked a bit pixelated, so I checked component instead. Same load time, same pixelated screen. I checked here to see if anyone else was seeing the same thing with this box, and I read about some MDN upgrade. Could this solve some of the problems I'm having. Is it common for this box?


----------



## Barry928

The HDC box IS the new software. Welcome to MDN, the slowest booting software on earth.


----------



## jimmycrank

Holy Crap Batman! I actually HAVE the good stuff??? That is surely not the answer I was expecting. Is there any benefit to using HDMI over component/digital audio, aside from less wires for video and audio?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/13847900
> 
> 
> Holy Crap Batman! I actually HAVE the good stuff??? That is surely not the answer I was expecting. Is there any benefit to using HDMI over component/digital audio, aside from less wires for video and audio?



picture is supposedly a little better on some tv's.. my samsung showed a bit of improvement in quality, but reliability with the box is still up in the air, i get black square flickers, and there is a possibility of "artifacts" in the picture


haven't had any audio problems


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13847616
> 
> 
> The HDC box IS the new software. Welcome to MDN, the slowest booting software on earth.



what did they expect when it is powered by java...


----------



## Hakemon

So, in about 4-5 weeks, I should be able to buy my new TV! I can't wait!


I know for the time being I'll just settle with Component video till I get an HDMI cable.


----------



## dall08fan

I think my SA 8300HD box just died. The picture was freezing up and then it just shut down. I unplugged for 5 minutes and when I plugged it back in, it started doing sort of countdown from 499-000. It looked like it had a r before the numbers on the countdown. When it got to 000 it said proc on the display of the box. I have someone coming out on Thurs, unless my house burns down from the fires in Palm Bay, knock on wood. I was wandering if anyone else has had this happened to them? I did request that they send out the same box I have now just in case they have to replace the box.


----------



## Hakemon

That's a firmware update. NEVER pull the plug when it's doing this.


----------



## dall08fan

It did a update while the box was on? It also was in the middle of recording a show. I called BHN and the guy on the phone thought it was strange what it was doing.


----------



## Hakemon

The box has to be on to receiver the update signal, then shuts off the main parts to continue with the update.


And from what I've read, it will do an update, canceling a recording, though I'm not sure it's SUPPOSED to do that.


PS: Never trust calling BHN. I've had some good techs, but sadly also clueless techs.


----------



## dall08fan

Well the box is sorta working today. Everything is real slow and when I pushed pause the tv screen went all grey for over a minute. Also when I pushed recorded it froze up and rebooted itself and did the countdown thing again. I hope this was not because of the firmware update.


----------



## jeff barbour

Will the Time Warner divestiture of TWC affect CFL BrightHouse, and our Roadrunner? My e-mail/WWW/Newsgroup has been not just slow, but SHUT OFF on weekends and evenings 7:00 PM to 10:30. Seems like a "brownout". Techs say there are no systemic problems in the area...but I wonder if I'm getting blocked to free up bandwidth for PPV or if BHN is on a diet...I'm not a big downloader...


----------



## PerfectCr

ROAD RUNNER "TURBO" speed problems continue. I am still consistently testing 6-9Mb download speeds since the "upgrade". I have never come close to the advertised speeds.


I've called twice, and the "tech" on the phone gave me the standard BS about "scheduling an appt". Nevermind the fact that before the upgrade everything performed flawlessly at the full speeds. They had me email [email protected] and they responded with a useless response.

_"Thank you for emailing us concerning the difficulties you are experiencing with your cable service. We have attempted to restore your speeds by restarting your cable modem, as our records do not indicate that this was done recently. If this does not work, we will need to schedule a technician to check the services."_


Um, do these people ever investigate things on THEIR END? Or do they always assume it's the customer side? Is there anyone at BHN who can investigate these speed issues? What's the point of paying for RR Turbo when you don't get the turbo speeds?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff barbour* /forum/post/13867430
> 
> 
> Will the Time Warner divestiture of TWC affect CFL BrightHouse, and our Roadrunner? My e-mail/WWW/Newsgroup has been not just slow, but SHUT OFF on weekends and evenings 7:00 PM to 10:30. Seems like a "brownout". Techs say there are no systemic problems in the area...but I wonder if I'm getting blocked to free up bandwidth for PPV or if BHN is on a diet...I'm not a big downloader...



I have Earthlink starting 7/06. Original speeds were around 7600-7800. Last few months down to 7100-7200. Last week and this week speed is 6600-6800. I am checking the language in their advertising re 7000 vs. upto 7000. I live in Clermont.


----------



## jimmycrank

If one upgrades to RR Turbo, do they need to get a new cable modem from Brighthouse or will all of their modems support the upgraded speed?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/13870872
> 
> 
> If one upgrades to RR Turbo, do they need to get a new cable modem from Brighthouse or will all of their modems support the upgraded speed?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post13612637


----------



## MisterJ

Doesn't seem like the roll out of the MDN software for BHN employees happend this morning. Or at least the Passport is still there..... will keep you posted though.


----------



## OrCo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/13870872
> 
> 
> If one upgrades to RR Turbo, do they need to get a new cable modem from Brighthouse or will all of their modems support the upgraded speed?



I had upgraded to turbo about 2 weeks ago and was not getting the advertised speed either. I also told them my modem was more than 2 years old. The tech come out and replaced the cable modem becasue not all of their modems support RR Turbo. So you may want to check on that.


----------



## MisterJ

employee launch of the MDN software has been push back one week....


----------



## Barry928

I knew this would happen eventually.

http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/16/m...-closing-that/ 


1. MPAA creates loose copyright HDCP standard that frequently fails handshake over HDMI due to each display and source manufacturer designing slightly different HDCP specifications.


2. MPAA enforces copyright restrictions to disable analog component.


3. Consumers and cable companies have no way to solve the problem.


4. The situation leads to products like this one coming to market.


----------



## a4bob

I'm sure this has been covered in the past few 100 pages, but I'd appreciate any comments regrading the WD My DVR Expander with the SA8300HD.


Is there any loss in functionality when using it? I thought I had read in the past that you can no longer pause live tv. Think that would be a deal breaker for the wife










Thanks for your input.


----------



## JH2003

FYI - This morning when the TV/8300HD DVR were turned on the TV was a full light green screen. Switching the TV to direct cable input showed the TV and cable signal to be OK. Thus it was the DVR that was generating the light green screen. Sound was OK. Power off the DVR did not help, but cold boot restored normal operation. Would this be a BHN download glitch or an indication of an impending DVR failue?


----------



## Hakemon

Hdmi?


----------



## Barry928

These boxes just like a boot to the head once in a while. You are not getting the download until next month. If it keeps doing it replace the box.


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13880550
> 
> 
> 4. The situation leads to products like this one coming to market.



$400 to fix a system that should a) never have been put in place to start with and b) should have been bulletproof before being implemented. This sounds like the horror stories about CableCards.


If I have any HDCP problems, I'll fight the cable company and the MPAA tooth and nail. I *still* refuse to use a converter box from the cable company. My TV has its own NTSC and QAM tuners (and CableCard slot!), thank you very much.


----------



## jimmycrank

Well guys... I think I'm giving up on HDMI again. I bought a new tv XBR4 and thought I'd try the HDMI dance again. Using new box, SA8300HDC with OCAP connected directly to tv via HDMI.


Passing all feeds 480, 720, and 1080i to TV results in super long loads for channels.


Passing only 1080i to the tv works right up until you turn the tv off. The STB recognizes the tv is off and reverts to 480i and won't change output regardless of tv status until reboot.


Component here i come.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13884507
> 
> 
> Hdmi?



Yes. I did not try the component, but maybe should have. I feel Barry is right.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

anyone having speed issues or digital problems out in west kissimmee? (west of I4)


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveA* /forum/post/13885827
> 
> 
> $400 to fix a system that should a) never have been put in place to start with and b) should have been bulletproof before being implemented. This sounds like the horror stories about CableCards.
> 
> 
> If I have any HDCP problems, I'll fight the cable company and the MPAA tooth and nail. I *still* refuse to use a converter box from the cable company. My TV has its own NTSC and QAM tuners (and CableCard slot!), thank you very much.



I know it would be a pain, but why not start returning the TVs that do not perform the HDMI handshake correctly. We have to get someone's attention. Consumers returning their TVs as not meeting their intended use due to the handshake issues should help push a single standard.


I doubt we could get the cable industy's attention but Best Buy and Circuit City being stuck with all those open boxes returns would sure have more bark than us with the manufactures.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/13901739
> 
> 
> I know it would be a pain, but why not start returning the TVs that do not perform the HDMI handshake correctly. We have to get someone's attention. Consumers returning their TVs as not meeting their intended use due to the handshake issues should help push a single standard.
> 
> 
> I doubt we could get the cable industy's attention but Best Buy and Circuit City being stuck with all those open boxes returns would sure have more bark than us with the manufactures.



My understanding based upon problems encountered by my video processor manufacturer which I believe, is that the HDMI problem is that the spec is written with too much room for interptation. In other words the spec is too loose. As a result various device makers interprt it with enough differences that devices don't always work well together.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/13902002
> 
> 
> My understanding based upon problems encountered by my video processor manufacturer which I believe, is that the HDMI problem is that the spec is written with too much room for interpretation. In other words the spec is too loose. As a result various device makers interpret it with enough differences that devices don't always work well together.



That is exactly right. You can't get mad at any one TV manufacturer and the cable company can't make everyones TV work with the current standard. If the MPAA succeeds at turning off analog component then some people are going to lose access to HD content unless they buy a little black handshake box.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13902492
> 
> 
> You can't get mad at any one TV manufacturer and the cable company can't make everyones TV work with the current standard. If the MPAA succeeds at turning off analog component then some people are going to lose access to HD content unless they buy a little black handshake box.




I understand that the standard is quite large/loose and thus why we have the difficulty.......but, when I purchase a product, I expect it to work for its intended use. In this instance, watching my HD programming. If a HD TV product is potentially unable to meet that requirement of successfully being able to watch HD programming then why should I bear the burden and risk of this roulette game of will it work or will it won't?


----------



## Hakemon

Wouldn't the only blame be the MPAA?


You can't blame the product manufacturer because the MPAA hates us.


----------



## Barry928

I do not have a solution to this problem. I am only identifying the players and the history of how we got here. They are working to solve the issue for new equipment with the certified hdmi standard but that will not help the current batch of displays. Initiatives like Simplay have helped with hdmi issues. If they leave component analog as an option no one has a problem but the MPAA opened the subject of closing analog again this week.


List of verified Simplay products .


----------



## HappyFunBoater

If we're trying to find someone to hate, then it should be the engineers that developed a half ass spec. That includes engineers from TV vendors, cable box vendors, DVD player vendors, video card vendors, etc. I'm an engineer and have spent 25 years working on storage interface specs, including SCSI, ATA, SATA, etc. Some specs were good and some sucked. The ones that sucked were pushed to market too soon and products were released too early; for example certain drives didn't work with certain controllers. It's the same issue with HDMI and HDCP.


Blame the engineers, if we really need to blame someone. You can't blame companies that are trying to protect their intellectual property with a copy protection spec. If the spec worked we wouldn't be having this discussion. And if people didn't steal we wouldn't be having this discussion.


On the other hand, blaming someone really won't solve the problem. It's just a fun way to pass the time.


----------



## thericky

Anyone else having major problems with American Gladiators in HD on BHN? I caught Friday's rerun of the season 2 premiere and tonight's new episode and both became completely unwatchable at points. The audio and video breakups were nearly non-stop. I stopped watching tonight's episode 30 minutes in and have an hour to go, but I don't think I can finish it.


Anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/13904313
> 
> 
> Anyone else having major problems with American Gladiators in HD on BHN? I caught Friday's rerun of the season 2 premiere and tonight's new episode and both became completely unwatchable at points. The audio and video breakups were nearly non-stop. I stopped watching tonight's episode 30 minutes in and have an hour to go, but I don't think I can finish it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having similar problems?



i dvr'd it... i'll check later


----------



## joelkfla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/13904313
> 
> 
> Anyone else having major problems with American Gladiators in HD on BHN? I caught Friday's rerun of the season 2 premiere and tonight's new episode and both became completely unwatchable at points. The audio and video breakups were nearly non-stop. I stopped watching tonight's episode 30 minutes in and have an hour to go, but I don't think I can finish it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having similar problems?


*YES!*


I TiVoed it on channel 1020, and I also gave up watching about about 15 minutes in. What's more, my Vizio TV is showing "No signal" on channels 2.1 and 2.2 on the internal tuner, although I checked 1020 "live" through the TiVo around 22:30 and only saw a couple of dropped frames.


I'm going to try Tivoing the shortened Friday repeat on both 1020 & 4, since there's nothing else I want to record at that time.


I had no problem with the original broadcast in HD last Monday.


Have there been any other signal problems on WESH-DT?

_Update: As of now, 23:08, my Vizio is again receiving 2.1_ .


----------



## jimmycrank

The only problem I see is that you're watching American Gladiators


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Any one else having problems with their upstream bandwidth today?


My down is pretty good but my up seems very inconsistent, possibly congested. It's normally around 1888 kbps, but has been fluctuating between 100 and 1000... seems to spend more time toward the lower end. It's odd since my down speed seems fine although it's dropped a bit here and there.



as of 9:46 PM with RR Turbo


Down - 8937 kbps

Up - 300 kbps


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/13904313
> 
> 
> Anyone else having major problems with American Gladiators in HD on BHN? I caught Friday's rerun of the season 2 premiere and tonight's new episode and both became completely unwatchable at points. The audio and video breakups were nearly non-stop. I stopped watching tonight's episode 30 minutes in and have an hour to go, but I don't think I can finish it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having similar problems?



Wow. I watched Monday's show and there were so many glitches that it was almost unwatchable. BTW, did you notice Wolf's fangs?  Too funny.


----------



## dsinger

Does anyone have the email address for BHN's senior tech manager or the Central FL "president" ? I have finally reached the end of the rope on trying to get BHN to "permanently" fix my periodic PQ problems. Another tech is supposed to be here this afternoon and the expected outcome is the same as before; can't find a problem from the steet and within the house.


The conclusion I have reached after almost 2 years of this is that BHN has equipment problems on my Clermont node. They "rebalance/reset/recalibrate" the line at the end of each month which fixes the problem for about 2 weeks. After 2 weeks the pixilization & audio dropouts start over and progessively get worse until another reset. I have recorded 4-5 instances of the problems and all are between the 21st to 27th of a month. The final straw so to speak was what I call blowing snow on HD channels; short, thin white lines that appear to move from right to left accross the screen. Once noticed they are very hard to ignore something like the silk screen effect on a RPTV!!


Thanks for any help someone can provide.


----------



## Barry928

dsinger- I can escalate your situation if JamesD-BHN does not have access to engineering management.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13922803
> 
> 
> dsinger- I can escalate your situation if JamesD-BHN does not have access to engineering management.



Barry: Thanks. Having worked in a somewhat similar service business (electric utilities/power plants) I appreciate that senior management doesn't want to take customer services "calls" and rightfully so, that's not their job. However, based upon personal experience, these kind of problems rarely make it to the surface because the CS folks think it will appear that they aren't doing their job. Something as repeated as this has to effect other customers who, rather than *****, will "defect" to DirectTV etc. If James responds perhaps he can also look into why my internet dowload speed has deteriorated to 6600-6800 kbps when I am paying Earthlink for 7000 or above. Earthlink says the problem resides with BHN. Thanks again.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

For the last 2 days, I've been having very inconsistent upload speeds. Down seems to be mostly fine, but Up can really suck.


Right now I'm getting about 240 - 400 kbps when normally I should get closer to 1800 kbps.


Seems odd to me that there's enough bandwidth on the down, but not on the up. Has RR started throttling connections?


Anyone have a link to a reliable network status page? I've had some in the past and they've either disappeared or seem to have inaccurate info.


----------



## wsondermann

I just discovered a new channel that has information about the forthcoming MDN software. It's on channel 50 in diag mode (Orange County). Here's an overview of what it says:

*New Digital Navigator Coming Soon!*

In order to provide more advanced services, Bright House Networks is introducing a new onscreen interactive guide that can support new features and capabilities. Over the next few weeks, this new Digital Navigator will be downloaded to your digital smartboxes. This new navigator will be the gateway for new features and channels--and more interactivity--making your life even brighter.

*Right away, enjoy these enhancements!*

-Caller ID on TV (when combined with Digital Phone)

-What's on Now: Quick access to programming for kids, weather sports, news and HD.

-Upgraded parental control

-Improved search abilities: all searches will include VOD programming.

*It's as easy as A, B, C!*

-"A" button: gives access to Settings, What's on Now, Caller ID, Parental control, VOD programming and more.

-"B" button: Search current and upcoming programming by category, title and rating.

-"C" button: Returns you to previous menus.

*How to get ready*

Before MDN downloads, make a note of your current settings for each smartbox, just in case you need to reset them later:

-Parental control

-Timers (sleep, power on/off, etc.)

-Favorites

-HD Aspect Ratio

*Special note for DVR boxes*

It's possible that the download process will delete some recordings if there is not enough disk space. We recommend viewing your unwatched recordings and deleting as many recordings as possible to increase disk space.

*Current download schedule*

Explorer 8000: 7/22

Explorer 8300HD: 7/29

Explorer 8300SD: 8/5

Pace HD: 8/12

Explorer 3100HD or 3250HD: 8/26

Voyager 3000: 7/22

Explorer 2000: 8/12

Voyager 1000 or 1100: 8/12

Explorer 2100: 8/19

Explorer 3250: 8/26


----------



## Hakemon

Hey, check this out. Got one of those DTV Converters, and with the very ultra old rabbit ears (this antenna is from the 70's, complete with 200 ohm twin lead cabling)..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEesuMFEuX4 


Only two IC's are in it, a RAM chip, and another chip from LG..


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13929409
> 
> 
> Hey, check this out. Got one of those DTV Converters, and with the very ultra old rabbit ears (this antenna is from the 70's, complete with 200 ohm twin lead cabling)..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEesuMFEuX4
> 
> 
> Only two IC's are in it, a RAM chip, and another chip from LG..



Great experiment/research, thanks!


----------



## allowiches

What is the reason for the change to MDN? It sounds like there is a good chance to lose all of my recorded stuff (my HD is ALWAYS full). Will I lose my series schedules too? It looks like it will be a difficult summer going through the changes.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/13929786
> 
> 
> Great experiment/research, thanks!



Just came home from work and like to add something.


They don't last long, or atleast I got a crap one.


NBC signal was 80%, then all of a sudden, EVERY channel was 0%. The tuner actually died. But, after flicking through channels 40 minutes later, it came back to life.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/13931028
> 
> 
> What is the reason for the change to MDN? It sounds like there is a good chance to lose all of my recorded stuff (my HD is ALWAYS full). Will I lose my series schedules too? It looks like it will be a difficult summer going through the changes.



well....on that note... it is to setup a new platform to support the new features they want to launch. there is a possibility of losing the stuff, mine was ok. series schedules will transfer over, but some of them are screwy. this may be released before customer rollout, but an example:


my dvr is set to record house and law and order: SVU.. the migration occured and now it wants to record flip that house and regular law and order


make sense? of course, the wife's clean house and meerkat manor are ok...


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13923848
> 
> 
> For the last 2 days, I've been having very inconsistent upload speeds. Down seems to be mostly fine, but Up can really suck.
> 
> 
> Right now I'm getting about 240 - 400 kbps when normally I should get closer to 1800 kbps.
> 
> 
> Seems odd to me that there's enough bandwidth on the down, but not on the up. Has RR started throttling connections?
> 
> 
> Anyone have a link to a reliable network status page? I've had some in the past and they've either disappeared or seem to have inaccurate info.




what part of orlando are you in again? there have been some random issues they are blaming on fiber switchovers


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13922803
> 
> 
> dsinger- I can escalate your situation if JamesD-BHN does not have access to engineering management.



feel free... if it is a kissimmee/south orlando/st cloud issue i have contact w/ maintenance.. engineering is something else


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/13923008
> 
> 
> perhaps he can also look into why my internet dowload speed has deteriorated to 6600-6800 kbps when I am paying Earthlink for 7000 or above. Earthlink says the problem resides with BHN. Thanks again.



no asterisks,







but customer subscriber agreements states speeds up to 7000kbps, anything over 6000 is considered within acceptable range (over 6500 in most areas for me, 6200 in heavy populated areas)


if it was over 7000 for a while consider yourself lucky.. now, there could possibly be a damaged line or a bunch of people all of sudden moved into your area... any TV issues other than the HD problem? any of them spring up about the same time the hsd slowed down? most of these cable techs are still set in their TV ways..bring up a speed problem and they get confused at times.. but they're learning


----------



## Barry928

dsinger-if you are still having problems send me all of your contact info including address and BHN account number. Please provide as much technical detail outlining your problems as possible including screen shots and any patterns you have observed that would help to trace the cause. If the glitching only happens at certain times then we will wait for that time to arrive and then pull the trigger to get senior personnel over to your house. You can send your info to the email in my signature.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

oh.. For the record... you can use HDMI output on the sa8300HD w/ MDN software and use stretchovision.... nice.... don't know if they fixed that on odn yet


----------



## MisterJ

The upgrade to MDN yesterday and my 8300HD went smooth. I have 2 and both are connected via HDMI, no issues. Stretchovision and picture zoom seems to be the same as the Passport. The menus will take some getting used to, even though I've had 1 of the 8300HDC for 9 months now, I was fond of the Passport menus.


Most of my settings carried over. The default power on channel will default back to 13. And I had House Hunters scheduled to record all. Then every few days I would go into the series manager and cancel the shows that I didn't want to record. But with the MDN upgrade, it decided that I should record ALL House Hunters so the ones I had cancelled with Passport are now scheduled to record on MDN.


If you have any questions, ask away. I haven't had much time to play with it. I will say that the response time seems quicker (such as displaying the guide, etc) on the new updated Passport to MDN 8300HD than on my 8300HDC which is the Ocap version. I was worried that it would be an issue. So I guess the OCAP box is whats a little slower and not so much MDN.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

yeah.. MDN is quite a bit faster than ODN


do you know how to access the diag menu?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13934729
> 
> 
> what part of orlando are you in again? there have been some random issues they are blaming on fiber switchovers



Curry Ford / 436 - Zip 32822


Currently speeds seem to be ok, but they were still fluctuating earlier today. I was uploading a project earlier and it was moving along at about 200K/sec and then all of a sudden it just dropped down to 60-80K/sec. That's the kind of thing I've been seeing for days. It'll run fine and then just change to bad and back again randomly. The Speedtest site also shows this funkiness. When running the upload speed test, it sometimes moves along fine and then just stops moving and the numbers get inaccurate until the upload test is complete. I can rerun the test again and get an entirely different result.


Again, Luckily right now things are a little more stable.


----------



## rolltide1017

MisterJ,


Any chance we can get some pictures of the new menus?


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/13883248
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been covered in the past few 100 pages, but I'd appreciate any comments regrading the WD My DVR Expander with the SA8300HD.
> 
> 
> Is there any loss in functionality when using it? I thought I had read in the past that you can no longer pause live tv. Think that would be a deal breaker for the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Just got the WD My DVR Expander a couple of days ago. It works great so far. As far as losing functionality, it seems like I can still pause live tv, but can't rewind live tv. A way around it is if you are watching a live program to record it and then delete as soon as you are done watching. With the extra 60 hours or so of HD recording capacity you should not run into any problems. Having the extra 60 hours of HD capacity is great!


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/13936293
> 
> 
> Curry Ford / 436 - Zip 32822
> 
> 
> Currently speeds seem to be ok, but they were still fluctuating earlier today. I was uploading a project earlier and it was moving along at about 200K/sec and then all of a sudden it just dropped down to 60-80K/sec. That's the kind of thing I've been seeing for days. It'll run fine and then just change to bad and back again randomly. The Speedtest site also shows this funkiness. When running the upload speed test, it sometimes moves along fine and then just stops moving and the numbers get inaccurate until the upload test is complete. I can rerun the test again and get an entirely different result.
> 
> 
> Again, Luckily right now things are a little more stable.



I have noticed all week that the RR speeds are extremely slow in the am. I start working from home between 5:30 and 6:00 am and I have download speeds of 100 to 1400 kbps from http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ and upload speeds of 10 to 200. During the day, I get up to 8000kbps down and 400 up. When I look at help.rr.com and the network status page, all it says is that there is maintenance going on but the page doesn't seem to change day to day.


I am in Doctor Phillips.


Jim


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13934771
> 
> 
> no asterisks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but customer subscriber agreements states speeds up to 7000kbps, anything over 6000 is considered within acceptable range (over 6500 in most areas for me, 6200 in heavy populated areas)
> 
> 
> if it was over 7000 for a while consider yourself lucky.. now, there could possibly be a damaged line or a bunch of people all of sudden moved into your area... any TV issues other than the HD problem? any of them spring up about the same time the hsd slowed down?
> 
> 
> they won't roll maint out in the field for 66-6800/7000... i had to work with a sweep tech the other day because he was getting 6500 down and declaring no issue.. i rolled out w/ a supervisor and showed him the issue.. the problem? his modem is set to RR 7.0... my modem maxes at 15 (rr turbo)... and i was also getting 6500... = BIG problem
> 
> 
> this wasn't near you.. but may shed some insight.. most of these cable techs are still set in their TV ways..bring up a speed problem and they get confused at times.. but they're learning



James: Thanks for the response. I don't remember any upto langauge when I signed up in 6/06. In any case, the Tech said about half the people on the head end serving Clermont/Minneola would be migrated to a new southern central office (my terminology) in about 45 days. This was said in reference to internet speeds and implied they would improve after the migration. Will their TV service move with them?? Thanks again.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13934782
> 
> 
> dsinger-if you are still having problems send me all of your contact info including address and BHN account number. Please provide as much technical detail outlining your problems as possible including screen shots and any patterns you have observed that would help to trace the cause. If the glitching only happens at certain times then we will wait for that time to arrive and then pull the trigger to get senior personnel over to your house. You can send your info to the email in my signature.



Barry: THANK YOU. I will email the details later today. The Tech tried to be helpful but there was nothing he could do. The PQ/AQ returned to a good level Wednesday and was good Thursday when he was here. The RF Network screen showed acceptable levels. He was surprised when I pulled up the RF screen when he arrived saying they were told not to show customers how to access it. I also showed him this thread on the AVS Forum along with the one on Navigator. Perhaps we will have some new members.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13935544
> 
> 
> yeah.. MDN is quite a bit faster than ODN
> 
> 
> do you know how to access the diag menu?




Yeah, but is there anyway to see "hidden" channels? Such as channel 50 like someone posted a few posts back?


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/13936478
> 
> 
> MisterJ,
> 
> 
> Any chance we can get some pictures of the new menus?




Yeah, I can work on that this eve or in the morning. Just have to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## Hakemon

if it looks like OCAP, can I take the pics from my 4250HDC, and post them?


could save you time


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13938583
> 
> 
> Yeah, but is there anyway to see "hidden" channels? Such as channel 50 like someone posted a few posts back?



I entered 50 while in the diag menu took a few seconds but it worked.


----------



## Barry928

Motorola Tuning Adapter for Tivo SDV.



Article
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/05/18...dapter-mtr700/ 


Pictures
http://www.engadgethd.com/photos/han...dapter/812527/


----------



## JaxFLBear

There's a website for information on Navigator and BHN switchover to it. There are also some screen images. Check it out here: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/custome...ator/home.aspx


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Well... back to sucking to the extreme on the upload again.

http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ 


Down - 13,865 kbps

Up - 56 kbps


http://speakeasy.net/speedtest/ - Atlanta


Down - 12,764 kbps

Up - 38 kbps


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/13939618
> 
> 
> There's a website for information on Navigator and BHN switchover to it. There are also some screen images. Check it out here: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/custome...ator/home.aspx



Looks like you guys on the coast are switching over to MDN a month before the inland headend.


----------



## Hakemon

hey, i hooked up my DTV converter box to my desk 13" monitor, and hooked it up to cable, and selected in the DTV box that it was on cable, but it receives ZERO channels.. now when OTA, it receives a truck load of channels..


now i have a friend whom has a TV with an ATSC tuner, and it receives some digital channels via cable.. why isn't my DTV box?


----------



## StephenRC

The dtv box doesn't support QAM, which is what cable uses. Your friend's tv has a tuner that supports QAM.


----------



## Hakemon

that's weird, why do the DTV boxes have "Cable Support", when in reality, it doesn't?


----------



## StephenRC

Some also can tune NTSC, which cable will still be using after the February OTA analog cutoff.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephenRC* /forum/post/13944775
> 
> 
> The dtv box doesn't support QAM, which is what cable uses. Your friend's tv has a tuner that supports QAM.



I don't think that's right. Cable uses QAM for digital channels. but they often still use NTSC for analog channels. It's this NTSC support that allows a cable coming out of the wall to be connected directly into a 30-year old TV that supports an antenna. I'm pretty sure that these old TVs don't support QAM, yet they can still receive analog cable. Therefore I think that means that analog cable is NTSC.


----------



## Hakemon

Sadly Radio Shack lied to me about the DTV box. They told me the 9900 Digital Stream supported Analog Passthrough, but that's a load of ****, it does ONLY ATSC.


----------



## Motham

"ALL" digital signals whether cable or OTA are QAM.


----------



## Hakemon

So then my DTV box should work on Cable then, right?


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, this box doesn't have QAM. It's in the specs.


So OTA digital does NOT have QAM, but the cable line does.


From what I see, the cable select option in the menu and manual is fake, it's a bogus entry and is actually disabled for the coupons to work.


----------



## Motham

I don't know enough about the DTV converter boxes to emphatically say 'yes'.

It probably depends on the input frequency range of the box.

When the switch over to OTA DTV occurs, all the low V (ch. 2-6) and high V (ch. 7-13) will be vacated. All the OTA stations will be broadcasting in UHF, ch's 14-69. With that said, I'm ass-u-ming the converter boxes only have an input freq. range in UHF, ch's 14-69. So if there ain't no QAM channels in that range on the cable, the box ain't gonna see nuttin.


This is only a semi-edjakated guess, so I'm liable to be making an idiot outta muhseff.


----------



## Hakemon

The converter states it's frequency range is 54MHz to 864MHz..


----------



## Motham

Confirmed!! I made a idiot outta muhseff!!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motham* /forum/post/13945256
> 
> 
> "ALL" digital signals whether cable or OTA are QAM.



You're saying that ATSC uses QAM encoding? Hmm. Are you sure about that? I thought QAM was primarily a method for encoding multiple channels on one set of frequencies. ATSC wouldn't need this ability. I could be wrong...


----------



## Hakemon

I'm wondering if the CABLE select mode in the DTV box is actually disabled for those coupons to actually work. The option is there, but it doesn't really do anything.. This is what the manual has to say, note it contradicts itself.


SETTING UP ANTENNA OR CABLE INPUT

How to setup the source input.


Use "Channel -> Input Selection" menu to setup source input according to your TV reception environment.

Two modes are available:

-Select Air to receive Over-the-Air (terrestrial) channels.

-Select Cable to receive free retransmitted channels from Cable Company.


(!)

-The DTV Converter Box MUST be connected to an antenna in order to receive digital TV signals.

-Gennerally you can tune to a specific channel by pressing the NUMBER buttons.

-"Update" scan is ideal for regions where station transmit towers are in different directions and your antenna is required to rotate.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13945530
> 
> 
> You're saying that ATSC uses QAM encoding? Hmm. Are you sure about that? I thought QAM was primarily a method for encoding multiple channels on one set of frequencies. ATSC wouldn't need this ability. I could be wrong...



Yes, ATSC is QAM. QAM has the ability to have something like 4 individual channels within the same 6 MHz wide analog TV channel. That's why you'll see the ATSC channels designated with a -1, -2, -3, -4.


Oh, but the QAM channel DOESN'T have to have 4 individual programs at the same time, it can have only one.


----------



## rich21

ATSC uses 8-VSB not QAM
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8VSB


----------



## Hakemon

I saw a channel that went up to -5...


----------



## Hakemon

Oh, btw, RR speed for me is now 3Mbps, and about 200Kbps upload.


I have the 7Mbps RR service.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

My speed is back to the expected numbers.


14092 / 1868


Of course that could change by morning, but today has been better.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/13936862
> 
> 
> I have noticed all week that the RR speeds are extremely slow in the am. I start working from home between 5:30 and 6:00 am and I have download speeds of 100 to 1400 kbps from http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ and upload speeds of 10 to 200. During the day, I get up to 8000kbps down and 400 up. When I look at help.rr.com and the network status page, all it says is that there is maintenance going on but the page doesn't seem to change day to day.
> 
> 
> I am in Doctor Phillips.
> 
> 
> Jim



the network status page is supposed to be updated, but they never do. Dr Phillips is supported by the ocoee office.. give BHN a call and tell them you are having speed issues in the early morning


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/13945852
> 
> 
> ATSC uses 8-VSB not QAM
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8VSB



I stand corrected.

I found an interesting read here:
http://www.broadcast.net/~sbe1/8vsb/8vsb.htm


----------



## HappyFunBoater

BHN used to have an East Orange County office on 50, just east of 417. Did they close that office? When I check the BHN website it still shows it on the Google Map, but the details below the map say that it's across from the UCF Arena. And if it did move, do they still keep DVRs in stock? The description says "kiosk", which doesn't sound like they'd have equipment.


(FYI, the UCF office doesn't list a phone number.)


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

....and upload speeds are fluctuating wildly again today.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13948288
> 
> 
> BHN used to have an East Orange County office on 50, just east of 417. Did they close that office? When I check the BHN website it still shows it on the Google Map, but the details below the map say that it's across from the UCF Arena. And if it did move, do they still keep DVRs in stock? The description says "kiosk", which doesn't sound like they'd have equipment.
> 
> 
> (FYI, the UCF office doesn't list a phone number.)



The UCF office is a combination of an normal Bright House Networks office and Demostration Center (much larger than a typical BHN mall demostration center kiosk). They stock everything that a normal office would. My 8300HDC box came from there because the Sanford office did not have any.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/13950528
> 
> 
> The UCF office is a combination of an normal Bright House Networks office and Demostration Center (much larger than a typical BHN mall demostration center kiosk). They stock everything that a normal office would. My 8300HDC box came from there because the Sanford office did not have any.



Thanks, James!


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13948288
> 
> 
> BHN used to have an East Orange County office on 50, just east of 417. Did they close that office? When I check the BHN website it still shows it on the Google Map, but the details below the map say that it's across from the UCF Arena. And if it did move, do they still keep DVRs in stock? The description says "kiosk", which doesn't sound like they'd have equipment.
> 
> 
> (FYI, the UCF office doesn't list a phone number.)




The East Orange County office closed April 30. The UCF office is a "Retail/Customer Service" location. They do everything a regular BHN office and a mall kiosk would do. And yes, they stock cable boxes and modems. Hours are Monday - Saturday 9AM till 7PM and Sunday noon - 6PM. East Orange county has never had an office with Saturday hours, and no where in C.Florida is one open on Sundays. The address to the store can be confusing since it is on UCF Campus and the address listed is campus wide. Its easier to follow directions to the new UCF Arena (not stadium) and the BHN office is beside the Arena next to Barnes & Noble. BHN offices don't list a phone # because if they did, the phone would ring off the hook while the staff tries to assist customers in person.


----------



## Hakemon

If you go to the UCF one, be warned, you must parallel park! 


I found that out the hard way when I got my 4250HDC, and didn't know how to park that way, had to learn right on the spot.


----------



## MisterJ

OK, I have never done this before so I hope it works.

Here is a screen shot of the on-screen guide with MDN software. This is an 8300HD.













Channel info bar.













Menu screen.


----------



## MisterJ

Quick Settings, note the bottom tab on the screen.












Display settings.













Audio settings.


----------



## MisterJ

DVR Menu. Sub-menus are now on the bottom tabs.













Finding shows isn't as user friendly. (In my opinion)


----------



## MisterJ

Feel free to request any other menu shots and I can post.


----------



## Hakemon

that looks exactly like OCAP, except the small "X" in the top left, I don't see that on OCAP.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/13952951
> 
> 
> that looks exactly like OCAP, except the small "X" in the top left, I don't see that on OCAP.



That looks like a mute icon.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Thanks MisterJ for the great screen shots - good job!


Looks like the keyword search option is gone for searching the guide. That is a feature I will miss.


I will be anxious to hear how an external eSATA hard drive behaves on an 8300HD. If all features now work I will definitely start shopping for a drive.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/13953409
> 
> 
> Thanks MisterJ for the great screen shots - good job!
> 
> 
> Looks like the keyword search option is gone for searching the guide. That is a feature I will miss.
> 
> 
> I will be anxious to hear how an external eSATA hard drive behaves on an 8300HD. If all features now work I will definitely start shopping for a drive.




Yeah, the X was mute on the TV. The guide is like the OCAP, but on a non OCAP it seems to be quicker and not as slow. And yes, the search by keyword is gone. I used that ALOT. I already miss it.


----------



## jimmycrank

I have the OCAP software with the 8300HDC. I can tell you that the software is sooooo slow. Additionally, the search for shows by name stinks too. Try searching for The Office and you'll see what I mean. Never finds what your looking for. You end up having to find the program using the navigation bar and selecting record.


As you can tell, I'm not a big fan of the HDC and if I could get an 8300HD I'd get it.


----------



## a4bob

With the new MDN software on the 8300HD, does it change any functions of using external esata hard drives?


----------



## Hakemon

So what does OCAP do differently compared to MDN, that causes it to be slower?


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/13955856
> 
> 
> I have the OCAP software with the 8300HDC. I can tell you that the software is sooooo slow. Additionally, the search for shows by name stinks too. Try searching for The Office and you'll see what I mean. Never finds what your looking for. You end up having to find the program using the navigation bar and selecting record.
> 
> 
> As you can tell, I'm not a big fan of the HDC and if I could get an 8300HD I'd get it.





Well, if you get an 8300HD with Passport, it will get MDN by August. All boxes will have MDN whether they are OCAP or not.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/13955994
> 
> 
> With the new MDN software on the 8300HD, does it change any functions of using external esata hard drives?




I personally cannot answer that 100%, but I have not heard of any issues.


And I think the reason OCAP boxes run slower is because of the cable card inside the box. But I may be wrong on that. But all the Passport boxes that I have seen and used over the past week have been quick.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Check this out: _"Sony's deal with NCTA may signal end of cable set-top boxes"_ http://www.usatoday.com/tech/product...x_N.htm?csp=15


----------



## Hakemon

oooh, week and a half more then i can afford that new TV!










time sure flies when your patient.. haha


(and now, back to my LaserDisc copy of Terminator 2)


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/13959193
> 
> 
> Check this out: _"Sony's deal with NCTA may signal end of cable set-top boxes"_ http://www.usatoday.com/tech/product...x_N.htm?csp=15



Thanks for the heads-up.


Two things about this scare me:

1. If the cable companies can't get one-way cable cards working well, why should we expect them to be as or more successful with more complex two-way cards?

2. Sony is involved. Excepting Blu-ray (and only partially so), Sony has been a "let's do everything in as proprietary -- and expensive -- a manner as possible" kind of company. Also, anyone still remember the rootkit debacle?


----------



## Barry928

If I am the customer who hangs a flat panel on the wall and connects a simple coaxial cable then the Sony built in 2 way cable card sounds like a good solution. But what happens to the customer who wants surround sound or HD DVR? Is the flat panel going to include a 5.1 decoder and a digital audio output to feed a surround receiver? If the customer wants a HD DVR he has to purchase a third party device to enable recording? How is the HD DVR connected to the Sony if the display is doing all of the tuning and decoding?


----------



## allowiches

Can you say, "Betamax?"


----------



## rocketguy

Mister J,

Since your using HDMI, under Settings can you choose selected output resolutions (i.e. select only 1080i) or does it say that using HDMI you cannot you are slave to all the resolutions, 480i, 480p, 720p, & 1080i. On my 8300HD w/ passport (using HDMI) you can select what resolutions you want the box to output, however, on the 8300HDC w/ Explorer (using HDMI) my parents have, you are stuck with all four resolution and waiting the extra time for the TV to configure the different output when changing channels.


----------



## obie_fl

Personally I be happy to be a "slave to all the resolutions" as I have a scaler but my 8300HD DVR always seems to want to default back to 1080i only.


----------



## Barry928

Obie-Can you adjust the EDID in your scaler?


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocketguy* /forum/post/13969792
> 
> 
> Mister J,
> 
> Since your using HDMI, under Settings can you choose selected output resolutions (i.e. select only 1080i) or does it say that using HDMI you cannot you are slave to all the resolutions, 480i, 480p, 720p, & 1080i. On my 8300HD w/ passport (using HDMI) you can select what resolutions you want the box to output, however, on the 8300HDC w/ Explorer (using HDMI) my parents have, you are stuck with all four resolution and waiting the extra time for the TV to configure the different output when changing channels.




You can select any or all. After taking pics of the menus, I set mine to 1080i using HDMI.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13973822
> 
> 
> Obie-Can you adjust the EDID in your scaler?




I have a similar problem, oh for the old pass through. The EDID tells the box that I have native 720P and won't let the on-board scaler do it's job. It still line doubles of course. I am worried about the new scheme when it arrives and hope that my HDCP handshake still works. The woes of an early adapter.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13973822
> 
> 
> Obie-Can you adjust the EDID in your scaler?



Barry - Not to my knowledge (Anthem D2 Gennum based). I don't think it is an EDID issue as it sometimes sticks for several days, but the slightest glitch seems to reset it back to 1080i.


----------



## Barry928

The most recent version of passport software now resets the 8300HD to 1080i only after a reboot. The way to test the EDID in the scaler is to go into settings in the 8300 and un-select all the resolutions and then hit A accept. This will force the 8300 to read the scalers EDID file and set the supported output resolutions reported by the Anthem.


----------



## NYMan

Does anybody know when new HD Channels will be added already?


----------



## MattKey

In my attempt to roll over to page 249 let me ask, of all you folks who have the newer software update on the 8300hd does the interface react slower now? I will be quite upset if we have to suffer performance regarding this.....


----------



## MattKey

Regarding the possibility of new HD channels, does anyone have insight as to what channels might be on deck for the next addition?


----------



## NYMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/13983885
> 
> 
> Regarding the possibility of new HD channels, does anyone have insight as to what channels might be on deck for the next addition?



Does anybody know when this "next addition" will happen?


Because I'm starting to get really impatient.


I'd switch over to DirecTV in a heartbeat if my apartment complex allowed satellites to be installed.


----------



## Maya68

I have a question on the "digital transition", I am not sure if this is the proper forum but I know someone here has the answer... I have BH cable but my non-HD TV is hooked up directly to the wall, i.e. no cable box. Will I need to get a box when the transition happens?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/13984450
> 
> 
> I have a question on the "digital transition", I am not sure if this is the proper forum but I know someone here has the answer... I have BH cable but my non-HD TV is hooked up directly to the wall, i.e. no cable box. Will I need to get a box when the transition happens?



Nope, no need for a box. The "digital transition" concerns only the OTA (Over The Air) signal. Cable operators can continue to transmit analog signals since they basically "own" the wires.


However the cable companies are under pressure to get rid of these analog channels because they use up more bandwidth than digital channels. (Digital channels require a box, unless your TV supports QAM. But you still need a box to view encrypted QAM channels.) By freeing up bandwidth the cable companies can add more HD channels. Bottom line is that you'll eventually need a cable box if you want a lot of channels.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Wow, right now I'm having trouble finding a channel that's watchable. Lots of digital breakup no matter where I tune. Anyone else see lousy cable quality?


QAM SN 37, so there doesn't appear to be an issue there.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/13984579
> 
> 
> Nope, no need for a box. The "digital transition" concerns only the OTA (Over The Air) signal. Cable operators can continue to transmit analog signals since they basically "own" the wires.
> 
> 
> However the cable companies are under pressure to get rid of these analog channels because they use up more bandwidth than digital channels. (Digital channels require a box, unless your TV supports QAM. But you still need a box to view encrypted QAM channels.) By freeing up bandwidth the cable companies can add more HD channels. Bottom line is that you'll eventually need a cable box if you want a lot of channels.



Thanks! That makes sense...


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/13983877
> 
> 
> In my attempt to roll over to page 249 let me ask, of all you folks who have the newer software update on the 8300hd does the interface react slower now? I will be quite upset if we have to suffer performance regarding this.....




The 8300HD with the new MDN software is slightly slower. And when I say slightly, I do mean slightly.







The 8300HDC (OCAP) is noticably slower.

Other than a couple features that are no longer there, such as searching for shows by keyword, I'm ok with the MDN on 8300HD.


----------



## rich21

Once the local stations stop broadcasting analog, won't they show up as letterboxed on basic cable tier since they always are in 16x9 mode (except for a few stations like WCEU, subchannels & etc) ?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13990007
> 
> 
> The 8300HD with the new MDN software is slightly slower. And when I say slightly, I do mean slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 8300HDC (OCAP) is noticably slower.
> 
> Other than a couple features that are no longer there, such as searching for shows by keyword, I'm ok with the MDN on 8300HD.



i agree J.. i'll miss passport... but MDN is a lot more tolerable than ODN..and they hate it when i say that lol


damn FCC and their seperable security crap


----------



## Sgooter

Over the past few weeks I've had 5 different phone conversations with 5 different reps at BHN about their HD cable transmissions, and I've received 5 different and confusing answers. BTW, I am using only a coax cable connection for my BHN service to my new HDTV...but I may opt to get an HD STB soon. Specifically, I asked whether BHN is sending unencrypted digital HD signals over their wires/cables that can be detected and processed by the QAM tuner in my HDTV? BHN has yet to give me a clear unambiguous answer, and this morning I was told that the 5 HD channels I'm seeing on my TV are not from Brighthouse, but instead are coming from OTA HD signals from the network stations in Orlando (approx 50 miles away).







At the end of these conversations, I feel like I've been given an intentionally deceptive answer by BHN, and I think I know the rea$on$.


So, if their latest answer is true and correct, then I may opt to get an HD STB, but then here's a key question that I can use some help with: the way my LCD HDTV is mounted in my kitchen, access to the HDMI port and component jacks on the back are physically blocked; however, the coax cable connector is fully accessible. So, if I get an HD STB (non-DVR) from BHN, can I use its coax cable OUT port into my HDTV and receive an HD fidelity picture or will it just be SD? Yes, I know I can pose this question to BHN, but I simply don't trust them anymore.


Thanks


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13994849
> 
> 
> Over the past few weeks I've had 5 different phone conversations with 5 different reps at BHN about their HD cable transmissions, and I've received 5 different and confusing answers. BTW, I am using only a coax cable connection for my BHN service to my new HDTV...but I may opt to get an HD STB soon. Specifically, I asked whether BHN is sending unencrypted digital HD signals over their wires/cables that can be detected and processed by the QAM tuner in my HDTV? BHN has yet to give me a clear unambiguous answer, and this morning I was told that the 5 HD channels I'm seeing on my TV are not from Brighthouse, but instead are coming from OTA HD signals from the network stations in Orlando (approx 50 miles away).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of these conversations, I feel like I've been given an intentionally deceptive answer by BHN, and I think I know the rea$on$.
> 
> 
> So, if their latest answer is true and correct, then I may opt to get an HD STB, but then here's a key question that I can use some help with: the way my LCD HDTV is mounted in my kitchen, access to the HDMI port and component jacks on the back are physically blocked; however, the coax cable connector is fully accessible. So, if I get an HD STB (non-DVR) from BHN, can I use its coax cable OUT port into my HDTV and receive an HD fidelity picture or will it just be SD? Yes, I know I can pose this question to BHN, but I simply don't trust them anymore.
> 
> 
> Thanks



short quick answer, no you can't do that


----------



## JamesD-CFL

correct matt..


you can physically connect it, but it will transmit a simple digital signal from the box to the TV. you won't have picture controls (stretchovision) and the HD signal will not be HD quality


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesD-BHN* /forum/post/13995458
> 
> 
> correct matt..
> 
> 
> you can physically connect it, but it will transmit a simple digital signal from the box to the TV. you won't have picture controls (stretchovision) and the HD signal will not be HD quality



Matt & James,

Then is BHN encrypting all their digital HD transmissions, which makes a clear QAM tuner worthless?


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13996063
> 
> 
> Matt & James,
> 
> Then is BHN encrypting all their digital HD transmissions, which makes a clear QAM tuner worthless?



I've got a QAM tuner in my plasma upstairs and the first day I got it I hooked u the cable to the QAM tuner, I got like 20-30 channels if I remember correctly, maybe 1 or 2 HD channels and the rest digital crap that I wouldn't watch anyways. Get the STB and find a way to hook it up via component or HDMI.


----------



## jeff barbour

I was an early adopter and got a JVC AV-wp30. The DVI NEVER worked...with cable boxes/DVRs, Digital VHs, several DVD players


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/13996071
> 
> 
> I've got a QAM tuner in my plasma upstairs and the first day I got it I hooked u the cable to the QAM tuner, I got like 20-30 channels if I remember correctly, maybe 1 or 2 HD channels and the rest digital crap that I wouldn't watch anyways. Get the STB and find a way to hook it up via component or HDMI.



OK. Thanks Matt. Maybe FIOS competition will improve BHN's attitude.


----------



## Eric Busch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13996063
> 
> 
> Matt & James,
> 
> Then is BHN encrypting all their digital HD transmissions, which makes a clear QAM tuner worthless?



No, at least in the Orlando area BHN started transmitting all of the local HD channels in the clear in the past year or so. With a QAM tuner plugged directly into the wall I think I'm getting 2.1, 6.1-2, 9.1-2,15.1-4, 18.1, 24.1-4, 27.1, 35.1, 65.1, as well as a few others that I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eric Busch* /forum/post/13996443
> 
> 
> No, at least in the Orlando area BHN started transmitting all of the local HD channels in the clear in the past year or so. With a QAM tuner plugged directly into the wall I think I'm getting 2.1, 6.1-2, 9.1-2,15.1-4, 18.1, 24.1-4, 27.1, 35.1, 65.1, as well as a few others that I can't remember off the top of my head.



Eric,

I'm getting most of these HD channels as well here along the space coast, but this morning a BHN rep told me that "the only way you are receiving those HD channels is through your TV's OTA/ATSC signal reception and not from your TV's clear QAM tuner." I logically inferred from her comment that BHN's digital HD service must be encrypted. Hence my confusion regarding BHN's clear versus encrypted digital service. As an example, since I'm receiving ESPN and ESPN2 in SD, then why am I not also receiving them in HD?


----------



## Barry928

That would be extra stupid to pass the ATSC thru the cable because it would consume twice the bandwidth. The local HD channels are QAM in the clear no matter what the CSR says.


----------



## Eric Busch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13996577
> 
> 
> Eric,
> 
> I'm getting most of these HD channels as well here along the space coast, but this morning a BHN rep told me that "the only way you are receiving those HD channels is through your TV's OTA/ATSC signal reception and not from your TV's clear QAM tuner." I logically inferred from her comment that BHN's digital HD service must be encrypted. Hence my confusion regarding BHN's clear versus encrypted digital service. As an example, since I'm receiving ESPN and ESPN2 in SD, then why am I not also receiving them in HD?



They obviously don't know what they are talking about. For a while BHN was encrypting all of their HD content, but sometime in the last year or so they stopped doing so for the local channels, but they still encrypting all of the other HD content. From the wall you should be getting analog 2-74 (including ESPN and ESPN2), as well as the local HD channels I mentioned earlier. There are also a bunch of digital SD channels, but for me they show up as weird and hard to navigate subchannels (83.1-15, 87.1-15, or something like that), so I have them disabled and instead use the analog equivalents.


----------



## Sgooter

I'm now sufficiently informed on this clear QAM versus encrypted issue.

Either I live with these few local HD channels via QAM or use an STB with HDMI or component.

Thanks much for the useful clarification.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13994849
> 
> 
> So, if their latest answer is true and correct, then I may opt to get an HD STB, but then here's a key question that I can use some help with: the way my LCD HDTV is mounted in my kitchen, access to the HDMI port and component jacks on the back are physically blocked; however, the coax cable connector is fully accessible.



If a straight HDMI cable will not fit, perhaps this nifty 90-degree adapter would help?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Back to crappy upload speeds brought to you by RR Turbo. I'm currently seeing 13-30 kbps... that's when the test sites don't just hang at preparing upload.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/13997102
> 
> 
> If a straight HDMI cable will not fit, perhaps this nifty 90-degree adapter would help?



If I decide to go with an STB, then this looks like the right solution. I buy all my cables from monoprice, but didn't know they had this ingenious little adapter.

Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## MisterJ

I know something about HD channels arriving soon.... but don't get TOO excited.........


----------



## mgsports

Which ones are being added?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13998634
> 
> 
> I know something about HD channels arriving soon.... but don't get TOO excited.........



You evil bastard.


----------



## MisterJ

Like I said.... don't get too excited....

ABC Family HD (regular HD line up); Disney Channel HD (regular HD line up); MGM-HD (included with the HD Pack).


----------



## dall08fan

Any chance you know when we will get these new channels?


----------



## Barry928

Still no SciFi for me or Bravo for my wife. Bummer.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/13999559
> 
> 
> Still no SciFi for me or Bravo for my wife. Bummer.




Yeah, thats why I said not to get TOO excited! Ha Ha










Should be added within the next week.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth but I agree that this is no reason to get excited. But it's still a good sign that BHN isn't standing still. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## kmdinteractive

I just rescanned the DTV signal today on my bedroom TV...


I was surprised to have pulled in 117.1 (History HD) and 117.2 (TBS HD) in clear QAM. Is this a sign of things to come or a mistake on BHN's part? I was hoping to see TNT and on of the TLC/Disc/Sci channels there too.


The other standards are there as well 2.1, 6.1, 9.1, 12 range, 13.1, 15.1, 18.1, 27.1, 35.1 65.1.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13998979
> 
> 
> Like I said.... don't get too excited....
> 
> ABC Family HD (regular HD line up); Disney Channel HD (regular HD line up); MGM-HD (included with the HD Pack).



Speed HD please!


----------



## Sgooter

Is there any technical reason that prevents BHN from transmitting digital HD programming in the clear? Again, since I'm receiving SD channels, such as ESPN, TNT, etc., without the use of a cable box, then why am I not able to pick up these same stations in HD by means of my clear QAM tuner. Is the only reason these HD signals are being encrypted is because of BHN's hunger for more revenue from STB rentals? Yesterday morning the BHN rep told me that BHN is sending out the signal to my house exactly as they are receiving it from the broadcasters and stations. That is, if the signal to my house is encrypted, then it's only because that's the way BHN is receiving it themselves. OR is this just another pile of BHN bull manure?

I actually like BHN's service for the most part; however, I have absolutely no tolerance for deception in any form.


----------



## Barry928

It's not deception. They are only reading from cards. The SD channels you are picking up are analog.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/13998979
> 
> 
> Like I said.... don't get too excited....
> 
> ABC Family HD (regular HD line up); Disney Channel HD (regular HD line up); MGM-HD (included with the HD Pack).



Sad.


Even sadder is those channels will most likely not really be HD and instead stretchovision.


The moment I can either move somewhere else or can get something besides BHN at my current apartment...I am done with BHN. Having to wait until sunday or monday to d/l torrent of BSG is getting old =P


----------



## Barry928

ABC Family is 00% HD


Disney Channel HD is 30% HD


MGM-HD is 100% HD


----------



## rich21

MGM-HD seems to be like HDNET Movies. Nice add. Still rather have SciFi than any of the Disney channels.

http://www.mgmhd.com/


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/14004439
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> Even sadder is those channels will most likely not really be HD and instead stretchovision.
> 
> 
> The moment I can either move somewhere else or can get something besides BHN at my current apartment...I am done with BHN. Having to wait until sunday or monday to d/l torrent of BSG is getting old =P



I found the channels in 'diag' mode on my 8300HD and the two Disney channels are not stretched.


1306 - MGM HD

1335 - Disney Channel HD

1337 - ABC Family HD


----------



## 2bdefacto

I live in the Leesburg Florida area and for a few weeks been planning on installing an antenna to pick up HD stations here in Central Florida. I want one that will pick up VHF and UHF stations and and I prefer a Bi-directional, rather not have to hook up a rotator. Been doing research and thought I had it narrowed down onto what antenna to get. However, I recently spoke to a local antenna and satellite dish installer and he told me that after February 2009 VHF and UHF won't matter. The new signals will eliminate the need for a VHF and a UHF antenna. He also told me that all the signals being broad casted, "TV stations" will be coming from the same location eliminating the need for Bi-directional or a rotor to turn the antenna. Is this true? Then what antenna should I get for now and for later? Do I need a preamp, is a preamp recommended. I was thinking of getting either the Winegard MS2000 or the Sensar 3 amplified, also by winegard. Any help please.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2bdefacto* /forum/post/14010313
> 
> 
> I live in the Leesburg Florida area and for a few weeks been planning on installing an antenna to pick up HD stations here in Central Florida. I want one that will pick up VHF and UHF stations and and I prefer a Bi-directional, rather not have to hook up a rotator. Been doing research and thought I had it narrowed down onto what antenna to get. However, I recently spoke to a local antenna and satellite dish installer and he told me that after February 2009 VHF and UHF won't matter. The new signals will eliminate the need for a VHF and a UHF antenna. He also told me that all the signals being broad casted, "TV stations" will be coming from the same location eliminating the need for Bi-directional or a rotor to turn the antenna. Is this true? Then what antenna should I get for now and for later? Do I need a preamp, is a preamp recommended. I was thinking of getting either the Winegard MS2000 or the Sensar 3 amplified, also by winegard. Any help please.



Check out this site. Enter your address and you will get all of the information you need for all of your local stations, along with station directions from you and signal strengths of the stations from your location.
http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Yep, loudo38 gave you the magic website. It will make picking an antenna a piece of cake.


All the digital channels for Orlando come from the Bithlo area, so you're antenna will be very directional - certainly no need for a rotor.


As far as the installer comment about VHF and UHF won't matter - HUH? Those frequency bands will still being used to tranmit signals -just digital and no longer analog. Most of the digital channels are in the UHF band, but unfortunately one of them is on VHF channel 11 (WESH, if I remember correctly). Many UHF channels will pick up a few higher VHF channels (like 11) if you're close enough, but you'll probably have a problem way out in Leesburg. You'll need both types of antennas. But, again, the website will make all this very, very clear.


(BTW, digital is MUCH easier to pick up with an antenna. And when you do pick it up the picture is PERFECT - better than cable or satellite. Don't bother trying to get analong.)


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/14010345
> 
> 
> Check out this site. Enter your address and you will get all of the information you need for all of your local stations, along with station directions from you and signal strengths of the stations from your location.
> http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx



The site needs to be updated. I just tried it out (its been about five years since I was there), and the only digital station that it listed was WESH-DT and in Daytona.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/14010967
> 
> 
> The site needs to be updated. I just tried it out (its been about five years since I was there), and the only digital station that it listed was WESH-DT and in Daytona.



I just checked it out with the 32708 (Winter Springs) area code and it listed all the digital channels - about a dozen I think.


----------



## NYMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14004511
> 
> 
> ABC Family is 00% HD
> 
> 
> Disney Channel HD is 30% HD
> 
> 
> MGM-HD is 100% HD



The family and I are actually really looking forward to Disney Channel HD; and we're also excited about ABC Family HD once the "25 days of Christmas" rolls around (assuming that they'll actually air all those Christmas specials/movies in HD).


BTW: Does anybody know if the Disney movies that Disney Channel usually airs nightly (For Example: Tarzan) is presented in HD?


Or is everything stretched or pillar-boxed?


----------



## allowiches

Antennaweb.org said we in Palm Coast are SOL for OTA digital reception.


Also does anybody know why channel 16 - WOPX has such a bad picture? It's been like that forever. Makes it tough to watch the Rays games. Is it like that OTA in Orlando? Just wondering.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/brighthouse060408.htm


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/14013890
> 
> 
> Antennaweb.org said we in Palm Coast are SOL for OTA digital reception.



Holy crap. I just checked the website. You are truly in the middle of nowhere. I thought digital was easier to receive than analog. You must have horrible analog reception. Wow.


----------



## mattfl

Can someone tell me why the boston/tampa baseball game is blacked out on ESPN??! I live in daytona beach for crying out loud and now I have to watch it on this **** ass channel 16


God this ion channel is HORRIBLE. It's like I'm watching low def through a freaking filter


----------



## Unlucky Sven

The three new channels are live in Volusia County.


ABC Family HD is broadcasting The 700 Club in HD. Actual HD, not stretch-o-vision. When they go to a prerecorded segment they stick up side bars.


----------



## rich21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/14015449
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why the boston/tampa baseball game is blacked out on ESPN??! I live in daytona beach for crying out loud and now I have to watch it on this **** ass channel 16
> 
> 
> God this ion channel is HORRIBLE. It's like I'm watching low def through a freaking filter



Put up an antenna and watch it OTA in HD


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14014274
> 
> 
> Holy crap. I just checked the website. You are truly in the middle of nowhere. I thought digital was easier to receive than analog. You must have horrible analog reception. Wow.



What's analog? Just Kidding. Actually, areas of Palm Coast didn't have cable until a few years ago. My house has an antenna on it from before I bought it. I actually used it during the hurricanes to receive channel 2. I could also get channel 4 out of Jacksonville. The rotator is shot so I was outside with a 13" tv hooked to it, turning the mast by hand until I got the best picture. Boy those were the days.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/14017261
> 
> 
> Put up an antenna and watch it OTA in HD



See above.


----------



## Charles Tintera

I tried this website awhile ago. I was trying to get a new antenna for some rural property we have in the SE corner of Citrus County.


When (!) it would work the listing showed more TV stations then the ones that actually were broadcasting. Several were listed with the FCC (?) but not on the air. If I recall correctly one that was listed but not on the air was for a charity in Inverness another was a religious station in Yankee Town.


The antenna that was recommended (after some effort on my part) was no longer available!


Of course "Your results may vary".


I finally bought a Winegard (spelling?) antenna and a 3 piece mast from Home Depot and a rotor from Radio shack. Then running the coax was ... interesting. I choose to shorten the cable on the inside end instead of drilling gawdawful big holes in the floor and walls and leaving the extra in place - bad idea. The connection has never been right. I once spent a summer doing computer networking and the hardware we had then (cable, connectors and crimping tools) was far superior to the Home Depot, Radio Shack junk I could get locally.


Now from Citrus county, utilizing the rotor, we can get Orlando stations (no PBS/ch24 for some reason) and Tampa stations, and occasionally Ocala/Gainesville.


As I said your results may vary.


cvt


----------



## Barry928

If your want to get serious about long distance RF nothing beats natural tower height and high gain antennas.
http://www.atechfabrication.com/reception_solutions.htm 

If you don't care about local TV then what about getting the networks in HD from DirecTV?


----------



## allowiches

Actually, I am satisfied with BHN. When I first moved into my house the cable was a small independent company. The picture and service were horrible. Then Time Warner bought them out. It took a few calls but they finally replaced the cable from the box to the house. (Cable lines are underground here.) The picture was better, not perfect. When Brighthouse came onboard, they replaced a bunch of hardware in the neighborhood which cleaned everything up. My only real complaint with them is the price ($120+ per month,just to watch TV?) and the slowness of adding HD content. But if the networks are just zoom-o-vision or stretch-o-vision, then what's the hurry for BHN to add them? But I do agree with them holding firm on FHN and NFL network. I would probably pay for them as an extra package, but I don't think people who are not interested should have to pay. I would like to see the entire lineup ala-cart. That's how it was back in the old C-band days.


I would never switch to satellite because I will not pay someone $$$ just for the right to lease a HD DVR for two years. I just don't get that.


----------



## rolltide1017

I was checking out the new channels and I'm getting a huge amount of audio delay on ABC Family. The audio is almost a half second behind, the SD version of the channel does not have this problem. Not that ABC Family play anything I will ever watch but, the audio delay makes this channel completely unwatchable (no matter if there are showing HD content or not).


Those of you that work for BHN, could you hold your bosses up at gun point until they add SciFi HD!!


----------



## NYMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14004511
> 
> 
> Disney Channel HD is 30% HD



I was very excited to be flipping through the channel guide yesterday and stumble across this channel by accident.


I've only watched Disney Channel HD here & there throughout today and yesterday and I've unfortunately have to say that that 30% HD content figure seems way too high.


None of the TV shows except for "Mickey Mouse Clubhouse" are presented in HD; even the Disney movie that aired last night ("Air Bud") wasn't presented in HD.


I really hope that as time goes on I'll come across more HD content, but for right now I'm pretty disappointed.


BTW: I really hope Brighthouse adds Travel Channel HD soon.


----------



## JH2003




rolltide1017 said:


> I was checking out the new channels and I'm getting a huge amount of audio delay on ABC Family. The audio is almost a half second behind, the SD version of the channel does not have this problem. Not that ABC Family play anything I will ever watch but, the audio delay makes this channel completely unwatchable (no matter if there are showing HD content or not).
> 
> 
> 
> New HD channels - so we took a look. ABC Family had a movie my wife decided to watch, but the sound delay was such that she did not finish the movie. Is this type of delay a problem in the broadcast feed or the BHN retransmission? Who should be fixing it? Are they not aware of the problem? If only I had the problem, then I call BHN and "we" solve it before they leave.
> 
> If the problem is not solved, the BHN tech remains at the house as I call in to BHN to esculate the problem and ask the tech to talk to them. Obviously, in this case, the problem is not local (me or the neighborhood).


----------



## raymac

Well, BHN has done it to the TIVO users once again - the new HD channels are not available. I would have thought they learned from the last fiasco with this kind of behavior.


If these are switched video channels, they should have told us that up front. I doubt that they are, BHN is just trying to get us all to get only their DVRs.


----------



## DJ88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYMan* /forum/post/14027834
> 
> 
> I was very excited to be flipping through the channel guide yesterday and stumble across this channel by accident.
> 
> 
> I've only watched Disney Channel HD here & there throughout today and yesterday and I've unfortunately have to say that that 30% HD content figure seems way too high.
> 
> 
> None of the TV shows except for "Mickey Mouse Clubhouse" are presented in HD; even the Disney movie that aired last night ("Air Bud") wasn't presented in HD.
> 
> 
> I really hope that as time goes on I'll come across more HD content, but for right now I'm pretty disappointed.
> 
> 
> BTW: I really hope Brighthouse adds Travel Channel HD soon.




Just tune in after 1:00 am. All of Disney's cartoons after that hour are in 720P 16X9 goodness.


I don't really care for disney's cartoons but it's the first time i've seen cartoons in HD and it's beautiful.


----------



## NYMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ88* /forum/post/14037497
> 
> 
> Just tune in after 1:00 am. All of Disney's cartoons after that hour are in 720P 16X9 goodness.
> 
> 
> I don't really care for disney's cartoons but it's the first time i've seen cartoons in HD and it's beautiful.



Really?!


I did not know that.


I noticed that "Phineas and Ferb" was in HD yesterday, but wasn't sure if all the cartoons were presented in HD.


BTW: Does anybody know if there are any plans to broadcast Disney Channel's live-action shows in HD?


Are they even taped in HD?


----------



## Stiletto

Is it still the case that the TIVO HD is missing all the HD Channels that are not network?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/14029950
> 
> 
> Well, BHN has done it to the TIVO users once again - the new HD channels are not available. I would have thought they learned from the last fiasco with this kind of behavior.
> 
> 
> If these are switched video channels, they should have told us that up front. I doubt that they are, BHN is just trying to get us all to get only their DVRs.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey guys, since I'm awaiting a new TV now, and gave my mother my old HDTV, I've been using an SDTV since.


Is it me, or does the HD channels look better than SD channels, even on an SD set? Things are still more crisp. (though obviously a far cry from HD)


----------



## JamesD-CFL

you are watching high def channels on a standard def TV? you are using RF right?


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14040601
> 
> 
> Hey guys, since I'm awaiting a new TV now, and gave my mother my old HDTV, I've been using an SDTV since.
> 
> 
> Is it me, or does the HD channels look better than SD channels, even on an SD set? Things are still more crisp. (though obviously a far cry from HD)



NO, that was never the case. The three new ones are missing as are two others. We have most, like Discovery, National Geo, etc.


----------



## Hakemon

RF Channel 3...


The HD cable box has the NTSC outs active at the same time as the Component outs, excpet shows 480i only..


I'm using this old TV for the time being until I get my new HD.


This TV is a temp for a temp. I was going to use a Sony PVM studio monitor for the time being, but got lazy. It will be attached via S-Video.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/14041806
> 
> 
> NO, that was never the case. The three new ones are missing as are two others. We have most, like Discovery, National Geo, etc.



You quoted the wrong guy.


----------



## Stiletto

What about Food Network HD?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/14041806
> 
> 
> NO, that was never the case. The three new ones are missing as are two others. We have most, like Discovery, National Geo, etc.


----------



## Tim James

Formula 1 on Fox for the next few races reminds me that I'd love to have Speed HD for the 576i 16:9 world F1 broadcast. Think they can pull that channel out in the next month before the races go back to Speed?


----------



## raymac

Sorry about that.


----------



## allowiches

I've never watched Food Network before. I just don't venture into SD territory except for SCI-FI channel. I'm actually enjoying it. I'm also finding myself watching History Channel too. I guess I'm a HD snob. LOL.


----------



## Hakemon

I had been watching a lot of SD channels like Cartoon Network for adult swim, and Nick for Home Improvement..


I'd watch the HD channels for things like Dirty jobs, myth busters, etc.


----------



## RichUF

I'm not getting the digital channels today from BHN (w/out STB). Not getting 2-1, 6-1, 9-1, 18-1, 24-1, or 35-1. Anyone else missing these? TV's digital tuner recognizes the channels, but no signal. I have them coming out Friday to check it out.


I am getting them with BHN STB and also OTA.


----------



## rolltide1017

You know what makes me laugh. Seeing all the pixel break up and digital glitches during the storm this afternoon. It makes me laugh because of how cable operators try and claim that they are unaffected by the weather but satellite looses there signal all the time. During the 2 year period that I had DirecTV (in 2003) I never completely lost my signal due to a storm (except a hurricane) but did have glitches just like the ones I experienced with BHN today.


I know todays storm was a pretty tough one but, I can't believe it effected BHN signal (didn't seem that bad to me).


----------



## Cuneiform

Satpro,


I, too, think the new WFTV subchannel format is a waste. The previous widescreen weather radar format was much better. Too often progammers emphasize fluff over really useful content--and this is a prime example.


----------



## allowiches

When it started thundering yesterday I turned to channel 1091 to see the radar. What was there? A map of traffic zooming around from town to town. What a waste! Then we got "future track" of what might happen. Then commercials. I turned it off and went to channel 13 because it was "weather on the ones" time. I saw my radar. I haven't been back to 1091 since.


Thanks for the link Satpro, I'm going there now.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14058175
> 
> 
> You know what makes me laugh. Seeing all the pixel break up and digital glitches during the storm this afternoon. It makes me laugh because of how cable operators try and claim that they are unaffected by the weather but satellite looses there signal all the time. During the 2 year period that I had DirecTV (in 2003) I never completely lost my signal due to a storm (except a hurricane) but did have glitches just like the ones I experienced with BHN today.
> 
> 
> I know todays storm was a pretty tough one but, I can't believe it effected BHN signal (didn't seem that bad to me).



Your data is outdated.


Sure, you rarely ever lost DirecTV signal when you are watching SD from the 101 degree main satellite with your simple-to-align 18" dish tuned in to nearly 100% signal power. Well try watching HD from the new HD sat. It operates at a new frequency band that is inherently much more susceptable to rain fade, combine that with these slim dishes that attempt to lock into 5 sats at once, and you'll be losing your channels a LOT more often now.


----------



## twartacus

I switched from BHN to DTV about a month ago... very happy. So far no issues with any of these recent storms... and I notice that I actually have LESS HD break-ups than with BHN. (always had some random dropouts here and there with BHN).


I am not trying to bash BHN... I was always happy with them... so feel free to ask me any questions... The lack of FSN was simply something I was not going to deal with anymore once baseball season started.


The contract, buying of the equiptment, and threat of rain fade were all what kept me with BHN so long.


I have found out that the buying of the equip is a wash since the "per box fee and per remote fee" every month charge with BHN costs about the same (I had 3 boxes... 2 HD boxes and 1 DVR, I now have 4 boxes with DTV and it'll be a wash within a year since the per months fees are less for th eboxes and the monthly DVR fee is less)


So far no issues on the rain (and there have been some decent storms recently). I have expected some fade... and VERY little during bad storms.


Bottom line was the 95 HD channels and FSN were more important to me than the forcing of a 2 year contract.


I am enjoying watching EVERY Rays game this season... for the first time... wish I would have switched last season.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichUF* /forum/post/14057299
> 
> 
> I'm not getting the digital channels today from BHN (w/out STB). Not getting 2-1, 6-1, 9-1, 18-1, 24-1, or 35-1. Anyone else missing these? TV's digital tuner recognizes the channels, but no signal. I have them coming out Friday to check it out.
> 
> 
> I am getting them with BHN STB and also OTA.



I had the same problem yesterday, however by evening they were back on again.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/14060510
> 
> 
> Your data is outdated.
> 
> 
> Sure, you rarely ever lost DirecTV signal when you are watching SD from the 101 degree main satellite with your simple-to-align 18" dish tuned in to nearly 100% signal power. Well try watching HD from the new HD sat. It operates at a new frequency band that is inherently much more susceptable to rain fade, combine that with these slim dishes that attempt to lock into 5 sats at once, and you'll be losing your channels a LOT more often now.



Rain fade should be a "story" proven BS by Snopes. The only ones complaining about it are non-DirecTV users. In 9 months with D*, I have lost my picture less through rain fade than I did with Brighthouse which had outages caused by construction cuts, car acidents knocking wires down, etc., etc. Of course, cable fanboys don't have to search through as many great HD channels as we do, so they save some time there.


----------



## RichUF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/14064002
> 
> 
> I had the same problem yesterday, however by evening they were back on again.



Thanks for the confirmation. Mine are back, too. Bummer that the folks at BHN couldn't confirm there was an issue over the phone; they insisted on scheduling a service call. I cancelled the service call.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/14067122
> 
> 
> Rain fade should be a "story" proven BS by Snopes. The only ones complaining about it are non-DirecTV users. In 9 months with D*, I have lost my picture less through rain fade than I did with Brighthouse which had outages caused by construction cuts, car acidents knocking wires down, etc., etc. Of course, cable fanboys don't have to search through as many great HD channels as we do, so they save some time there.



Read DirecTV forums. There are threads like this, and hundreds like it:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130692 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130110 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129878 


Like I siad, the HD sat spectrum is more susceptiable, plus the difficulty in tuning all 5 satd to a very high signal strength... problems. You'll see this summer when the rain comes.


----------



## Hakemon

life with bhn on a 13" TV sucks XD im still waiting for that TV I want to become available.


anyways, BHN still use satelites themselves.. also, those coax wires can get damaged too


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14072304
> 
> 
> life with bhn on a 13" TV sucks XD im still waiting for that TV I want to become available.
> 
> 
> anyways, BHN still use satelites themselves.. also, those coax wires can get damaged too



we use satellite dishes to receive transmissions from HBO, Showtime, etc. (local stations are transmitted via fiber optics to the headend (wkmg, etc)


the signal from the dish then runs along coax (not that far, maybe 100ft) into our headend, then is transmitted across our digital network..


have you seen the size of our dishes? they don't distort in storms like your cheap run of the mill local d500 or whatever.


----------



## PrestonD

I made the switch over to BHN a few months back. I wanted to go to HD for my Sony 46" HDTV and when I checked it out with Directv who I use to have, they were going to charge me $300 for the HD DVR and another $150 to run extra coax for all the LNBs plus they were going to put a 3' dish on my new roof (worse thing you can do is compromise the integrity of your roof).


Even though I was with Directv for 15 years they wouldnt cut me a deal despite numerous calls into CSRs and account managers engaged. No budge. When I finally did cancel one of their sales associates came on the line for some sort of Hail Mary pass and offered me the HD DVR for $100, told me that I wouldnt have to pay extra for the coax install from dish to multiswitch (despite 2 different installers for Directv telling me otherwise) and 6 month discount (like $20) and free showtime or something like that for 6 months. 15 years of patronage and that was the best they can do and why did I have to essentially cancel the service to get a deal when previous calls were ignored?


And again both installers said they would have to charge extra to run the 4 or 5 coaxes despite what the CSR said on the call...so who would I trust?...I would get Directv and then get the bill for the costs for the extra install and then would have to call and wait in line in tech support to talk to somebody who was hardly articulate with no communication skills and get runaround. I know I had to do all that crap the first time I installed and everytime I upgraded my Directv service...


So I cancelled my Directv and got a really nice deal with BHN...


Digital phone, internet service and digital HDTV package with HD DVR and Showtime (check out "Tudors") and TMC for $135 a month plus sales taxes. If I would have stayed with Directv it would have cost me $200 for the same service with that combo pack deal with ATT. Thank god I dont have to deal with ATT. When they were Bellsouth they did have very good customer service, since ATT took over they have gone to heck in a handbag.


Oh everything is not rosy....here is the CONS of BHN for me:


1. The Scientific Atlantic 8300 HDC is really pitiful for DVR. It loses programs and has dropouts and pixelation. Its not the network...I also have TivoHD that I record QAM channels and never any problem with pixelation etc with my Tivo. I have to record on both my Tivo and on the SA 8300HDC in case the SA 8300 HDC craps out and I have to reboot halfway through program. Then I use Tivo for backup cause the SA DVR from BHN destroys a critical program at least once a week (Dancing with the Stars, Finding Nemo, etc notably in the past month or so). I know they have software updates, the last one improved some problems and enabled caller ID which is nice...so I know they are trying. But everytime I have to reboot I see "OCAP" and I think "Oh Crap"


2. The Scientific Atlantic 8300 HDC does not have the firewire ports enabled, my emails to tech support yielded no satisfaction, despite the fact that firewire ports are mandated by FCC. I was unable to find personnel at BHN who was familiar with firewire technology. Other friends of mine who have older DVR units have their firewire ports working...so its not that these devices cant have firewire...one of my friends has SA 8300 HD, I told em dont change out that to the newer one...


3. Cablecards are barely supported. I am already paying for digital package, why should I have to pay $10 month more for cablecards that are not supported and only have limited channels? Why do I need cablecards? Cause I want to use my TivoHD instead of the Scientific Atlantic DVR. I know its supposed to be because of SDV, but BHN hasnt even implemented SDV, it seems to be a subterfuge to get everyone on their pitiful SA HD DVRs that pixelate and lockup thus losing programs.


4. QAM channels are not on program guides...why am I needing QAM? For my Tivo cause the SA 8300 HDC DVR is again crap.


5. I can download to my pc from my TivoHD programs and archive to free up space. Why cant the SA 8300HDC be nice and friendly like that?


6. I can schedule a program to record on my Tivo remotely, its pretty slick. Sorry the BHN SA DVR cant do that...I do hear Directv can do that with their DVR.



PROS:


1. Better pricing...for me. no holes in my roof from large satellite dish and I am saving about $50 a month (versus 1 Directv HDTV DVR, and 3 other satellite boxes, and tier 1, tier 2 HDTV packages and all the ATT smoke and mirrors for phone service...BHN is right about the fees and asterisks...)


2. On the rest of the tvs in my home that are sdtv's the picture is much better than the Directv sdtv output that was over s-video. On my HDTV, the standard sdtv picture is much better than the s-video output from my Directv standard tv receiver


3. The On Demand stuff is pretty cool....


4. And I will never ever have to deal with ATT again...


Overall its been a better experience with BHN than it was with Directv.


If someone at BHN who monitors this forum can address the firewire and QAM channel issue I would like to hear from them. I dont know what they can do about the reliability of the SA 8300HDC...its what they were given to work with...but why doesnt the firewire work and QAM show on channel guides?


----------



## JamesD-CFL

you want firewire output to your TV ? or your pc?


----------



## ClubSteeler

PrestonD,


And don't forget, all that money that DirecTV makes you "pay" for the equipment... they just pocket that money. YOU DO NOT OWN THAT EQUIPMENT. It is still a lease, and you still pay a lease fee for the 2nd and each subsequent box, and you still have to return all equipment when you cancel.


That's what really irks me about Directv, plus as second you activate your HD box, you are locked in for 2 years. They used to be the most customer friendly company back when I was first a subscriber, now they are customer-combatitive.


And to make it worse, when you add in all the lease fees (or mirror fees as they call them), it actually is MORE expensive than BHN. Back in the day, I had DirecTV, the picture was better, it was MUCH cheaper, I owned the equipment, could cancel/subscribe at will.. now I can't do ANY of that. I can't find 1 single thing that makes DirecTV better to me other than the number of HD channels. But seriously, there are maybe 4 channels that I watch that are not offered in HD on BHN.


The ONLY disadvantage to BHN for me is the whole FSN/Big10/NFL fiasco. I am growing impatient with this, and it could someday lead me back to the dark side.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/14074555
> 
> 
> PrestonD,
> 
> The ONLY disadvantage to BHN for me is the whole FSN/Big10/NFL fiasco. I am growing impatient with this, and it could someday lead me back to the dark side.



Then add the lack of Fox Sports Florida, to those missing channels. That was my reason for switching to DirecTV.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/14074641
> 
> 
> Then add the lack of Fox Sports Florida, to those missing channels. That was my reason for switching to DirecTV.



Yeah, that's what I meant by FSN... FSN-Florida. Love being able to see it in Tampa.... on BHN...... on the basic tier too!!!! WTF? Not only for Rays games, but a ton of Marlins games too.


----------



## twartacus

Preston,


You bring up a lot of good points, and it is quite gray area with which "poison" you choose as both have their draw backs.


Personally, I was willing to pay extra to get more HD... that was the bottom line.


I have phone and internet with BHN, and DTV for my TV. I think my total bill is about $15 more... but yes, I had to cough up the $ for the boxes, no $ for the install though. I was about to pay $250 for another season of the MLB Ticket... but this year instead $300 went to DTV.


Personally, I enjoy watching Rays, Marlins, Magic, and Heat games on TV... in HD.


If I were to get the MLB, NBA or NFL ticket now... a great % of games are in HD. For MLB and NBA, the games are on two channels... you can listen to you "home" announcers for any game (BHN's tickets seemed to rotate which announcers you would have to watch home or away from week to week.)


I also enjoy the HD movie channels... like 5 Starz HD channels, I think 3 HBOs, I think 3 Showtimes, 2 or 3 Cinemax and the list goes on and on. Encore is going HD soon, and that's part of Starz with DTV... not extra $ like BHN. While it is a 2 year contract, you can change your plan at any time. So I fill up the DVR with movies... then cancel the movie channels... then add them again when I clean out the DVR. Always have HD movies to watch... not always paying for them.


I am not saying DTV is not without catches... I did use the on demand every so often (DTV has some on demand out there, but not as much that I use)... I do miss Channel 13... but that's about it for me.


I really think if you are a big sports fan... or a big movie channel watcher... there's no comparision. You will pay a bit more, and you will get A LOT MORE. You just have to know that it will cost you more upfront.


----------



## rich21

My quickie cost analysis shows that the cost of the D* DVR is more that compensated for by the $23/month credit for 1 year D* gives. So looking at the costs of the packages, D* is a a few bucks cheaper/month after the 1st year and has more HD channels. At least for 1 TV. BHN seems to has the advantage when there is more than 1 TV.


----------



## wsondermann

Anyone know what's up with 1091 and 1028? There doesn't appear to be a signal on either of those channels. I don't have an HD box nor an OTA tuner so can someone else confirm that WFTV-HD and WRDQ-HD are having problems, too?


(BTW, I liked 1091 when it just showed the radar, too).


----------



## rich21

Looks like the live radar is back on 9.2 !!!


1090/1091 & 1027/1028 seems to be broke though. They are all fine OTA


----------



## PrestonD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/14075509
> 
> 
> My quickie cost analysis shows that the cost of the D* DVR is more that compensated for by the $23/month credit for 1 year D* gives. So looking at the costs of the packages, D* is a a few bucks cheaper/month after the 1st year and has more HD channels. At least for 1 TV. BHN seems to has the advantage when there is more than 1 TV.



Yeah I wasnt comparing strictly BHN to Directv for HDTV alone, I was including the combo packages (phone, internet, hdtv). Standalone just HDTV one to the other I dont know what the price breakdown was. If I was Directv I would partner with somebody else on the phone service other than ATT.


Still would like to firewire my content to my pc and know what the heck all the QAM channels (encrypted and otherwise) are that BHN carries.


Thanks for all the replies...


----------



## wdwpsu

Let the fun begin. The HDMI output port on my 8300HD died and I took it to Brighthouse to swap it out. Instead i got an 8300HDC with Navigator on (I had passport). Supposedly, BHN is going to be switching all DVRs to this over the coming months (to be complete by September).

In the course of 4 hours, I am about to leave BHN and go anywhere else. This software change has reaked havoc. Some of the nice subtle changes I've witnessed:

- Boot Time takes 8 minutes. Wouldn't be that bad if it didn't:

- Crashed twice thus far. Just froze. Only had to reboot my previous device 4 times in 2 years.

- No longer able to search the show you are watching for the next time it's on. Instead you have to click search, and type the name of the show through this new navigator

- No longer are you able to search for keywords, only titles. (Although there's a new option for improved categories and sub categories). So, if I wanted to find shows on Alaska, I'm SOL

- Shorter descriptions. 2 lines. Was 4. Seldom do you see actors or directors of movies, just plots. Doesn't matter much since keyword is gone.

- Dual channel only supports pause on the viewed channel. I frequently used to watch two shows and when one hit commercial, i would hit pause and flip and resume on the other show (great for sports games). Doesn't work anymore.

- Display is harder to read. A very fine font that just doesn't work. This includes collision on the higher networks. (I.e. WFTV and 1090 overlap so the 1 and V are on top of one another).

- Slower channel changes. About 5 seconds on average. Always was slow, but this is awful.

- Very fickle/wonky controls for rewind. One thing I liked about the old software was I was a pro with fastforward/rewind, and there was a nice courtesy to it that if you ff through commercials and 10 seconds into the show and hit play, it would sort of flip back and show you it as it's coming out of commercial. That's gone..


I called BHN to complain, and their only retort was to try to offer me some better prices on packages, when really it's about the usability of the product.. Considering I only watch 1 TV, DirectTv may be getting a call from me.


Edit: Also had a show that I was watching. I played a show I recorded in the middle of it. Generally when the recorded show is over, the channel I was watching was buffered. No longer the case. There was no buffer..


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/14075509
> 
> 
> My quickie cost analysis shows that the cost of the D* DVR is more that compensated for by the $23/month credit for 1 year D* gives. So looking at the costs of the packages, D* is a a few bucks cheaper/month after the 1st year and has more HD channels. At least for 1 TV. BHN seems to has the advantage when there is more than 1 TV.



The only things holding me back is that you have to purchase the HD-DVR up front. I currently have two of them in my house. Having to shell out potentially 200 - $600 (depending on model) just to switch is absurd.


----------



## rolltide1017

I dread the day my 8300 is sent the new software. I don't understand the need to change, the current software works great. I know the real reason, BHN wants there own software so they don't have to license it from someone else but, you need to hire competent programmers to write (something that BHN appears to not have done). Some of the features this new software has omitted just baffles my mind. No more jump back after fast forwarding, why take that out? No keyword search, who on the design team though that was a good idea? Shorter descriptions for shows? Yea, because the old ones were so long to begin with. Just doesn't make sense to me. This new software sounds like a headache in the making. It also sounds like it is still in beta but they are forcing onto subscribers anyway. BHN just doesn't seem content unless they upset everyone every few months (Magic ordeal, FSN, slow HD support). Maybe it is time to look into Tivo (if you can even use that with BHN, I've never looked into it).


Edit: So, I did a little reading about TivoHD and saw that you need to use cablecard. I've never paid much attention to cablecard post here because I never thought I'd use it. Are HD channels still missing for cablecard users? If so, is BHN working on resolving the issue or do they not care? Will SDV kill off cablecard? Can BHN legally cripple cablecard like that or si there no cablecard requirements from the FCC? I'm sure BHN would love for cablecard to go away because then you couldn't use TivoHD and would be forced to use there DVRs. I just don't want to purchase a Tivo only to be forced to get a BHN DVR again when SDV fully launches.


----------



## JaxFLBear

Actually you have Time Warner Cable to thank/hate for Navigator.


----------



## MisterJ

There will be an update to the HDC boxes within the next couple months to correct some issues. i.e. the station name overlapping in the guide. However, the search by keyword option is not expected to return till late this year or early next year when another update comes out. I've grown to live with the new navigator (I've been using it for over a year). Trust me, I prefer the Passport but the MDN has its pros and cons. Even 8300HD will get the MDN upgrade within a few weeks. However, the HDC boxes seems to be the ones with longer boot times and freezing issues, in my opinion.


----------



## rocketguy

Does anyone or has anyone been able to add an External SATA Hard Drive to the 8300 HD w/Passport or w/Navigator or to the 8300 HDC w/ Navigator?


Is there any truth to what I hear that the 8300 HDC has a bigger hard drive then the 8300 HD?


----------



## rocketguy

Oh, by the way, when is the next round of HD channels supposed to be added to the lineup?


I WANT MY SPEED HD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocketguy* /forum/post/14100618
> 
> 
> Does anyone or has anyone been able to add an External SATA Hard Drive to the 8300 HD w/Passport or w/Navigator or to the 8300 HDC w/ Navigator?
> 
> 
> Is there any truth to what I hear that the 8300 HDC has a bigger hard drive then the 8300 HD?



Go to the HDTV Recorder section. There is a very active thread there specifically for your question.


----------



## mgsports

They might be some Comcast posters here so Comcast and Big Ten Network deal close and will probley be on Analog.


----------



## davenyl

Any chance of BHN getting USA HD before Monk, Psych, and Burn Notice return?


----------



## ClubSteeler

Our HD DVR boxes will be updates with the buggy new software around July 10-ish.


Tune in to channel 50 for a slideslow presentation touting all of the supposed benefits of these updates, along with the dates of updates, varies by the model of STB you have.


I wonder if I unplug the DVR every night if I can avoid the update?


----------



## allowiches

At least the new software will give us something else to complain..ehmm... talk about instead of internet speeds.


----------



## GoBig

Any one know if I switch to DTV for TV but keep BHN for my Cable Modem if I might still have access to the clearQAM channels?


If BHN does not add NFL Network by August I am going to have a hard time staying.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/14108672
> 
> 
> Any one know if I switch to DTV for TV but keep BHN for my Cable Modem if I might still have access to the clearQAM channels?



you will probably be able to get some, but not all of the unencrypted channels.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/14108672
> 
> 
> Any one know if I switch to DTV for TV but keep BHN for my Cable Modem if I might still have access to the clearQAM channels?
> 
> 
> If BHN does not add NFL Network by August I am going to have a hard time staying.



I just made that switch... I now have DTV... but what does clearQAM mean?


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/14110365
> 
> 
> I just made that switch... I now have DTV... but what does clearQAM mean?



if you have a recent tv with a digital cable tuner (qam tuner), then you can watch unencrypted (clear) digital channels without a stb. in the case of bhn, these are the local channels.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/14110505
> 
> 
> if you have a recent tv with a digital cable tuner (qam tuner), then you can watch unencrypted (clear) digital channels without a stb. in the case of bhn, these are the local channels.



OK, that's what I thought you meant. With BHN I could tune to a channel directly from the TV and watch those channels.


So the answer is yes,


Let me see if my example is indeed your question... My DTV DVR has an antenna input. (Not all the boxes do, but the HD-DVR does)


So, if I turn to channel 9, I am watching local ABC-HD thru DTV, if I tune to 9.1, I am watching it local ABC OTA, if I tune to 9.2 I am watching that sometime's radar channel they have. What's cool is that the OTA channels can be part of your menu (you can progam them to be there or not, you select the one's you want or don't want), so you can flip back and forth from the satelite feed or OTA feed... but also record OTA on your DVR.


I often record the HD Rays games of channel 56 OTA since that's the only way to get them in HD.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/14111134
> 
> 
> OK, that's what I thought you meant. With BHN I could tune to a channel directly from the TV and watch those channels.
> 
> 
> So the answer is yes,
> 
> 
> Let me see if my example is indeed your question... My DTV DVR has an antenna input. (Not all the boxes do, but the HD-DVR does)



the antenna input in your dtv dvr is an atsc (ota hd) tuner, not a qam tuner. you won't be able to hook the cable up to it and watch the unencrypted hd channels.


----------



## twartacus

oh... my bad. I thought you were asking about locals.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/14111256
> 
> 
> oh... my bad. I thought you were asking about locals.



he was. the local channels (wesh, wftv, wkmg, etc) are rebroadcast by bhn over the cable. bhn customers with tvs or other devices that have digital _cable_ tuners can watch these channels without a stb.


however if you only have a cable modem but don't have tv service (either analog or digital) from bhn then they install a filter on your line to filter out the analog and most of the unencrypted digital channels. I believe that was what gobig was asking.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/14111327
> 
> 
> however if you only have a cable modem but don't have tv service (either analog or digital) from bhn then they install a filter on your line to filter out the analog and most of the unencrypted digital channels. I believe that was what gobig was asking.



Yep, that was my question.


Well I hope that I do not have to find out.


I am also nervous about the upcoming firmware update. Overall I am pretty happy with my 8300HD with passport.


Got another question for our resident BHN beta tester(s). Does the yet to be released firmware support pausing what you are watching on one tuner and swapping to the other and resuming that one? There was a report earlier that the intermediate firmware on the 8300HDC boxes does not support this.


----------



## allowiches

I've been having signal problem for the last few weeks. Blocking and locking on digital channels and slow internet. I removed a splitter to a room that the tv isn't currently used in and it improved the rest of the house, but there is still some blocking and locking on some channels. I have a service call on Monday. Any advice on what to tell the technician when he arrives? Any advice on what not to let him do or get away with. Thanks.


----------



## FLBuckeye

News on sports networks reaching agreement with cable providers. I would buy BHN's sports pack if The Big Ten Network was included. I don't currently because there is nothing in it that interests me.


"Comcast, Big Ten Network Reach Broad Multimedia Agreement For Big Ten Network Content"


"Outside of the Big Ten states that Comcast serves, Comcast has the option to provide Big Ten Network programming on any level of service, including its Sports Entertainment Package."


----------



## james32746

This is weird, the EAS alert on the Navigator software seems to be messed up, there is only EAS alert buzzes and a red banner with no text near the top of the screen and it is pre-empting normal program audio. It seems to keep on going and going.


Update: After rebooting the 8300HDC, everything is ok, now.


----------



## Barry928

James-are there any issues with the EAS alert forcing the box into 2 ch audio output mode?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14126877
> 
> 
> James-are there any issues with the EAS alert forcing the box into 2 ch audio output mode?



sorry.. some drama about my visits..



i haven't had any EAS alerts on my box (with mdn), so i couldn't tell ya.. i do recall one in the past, and it sounded mono.. but came back


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/14113726
> 
> 
> I am also nervous about the upcoming firmware update. Overall I am pretty happy with my 8300HD with passport.
> 
> 
> Got another question for our resident BHN beta tester(s). Does the yet to be released firmware support pausing what you are watching on one tuner and swapping to the other and resuming that one? There was a report earlier that the intermediate firmware on the 8300HDC boxes does not support this.



you can pause tuner 1 with tuner 2 live. if you swap, both go live


----------



## ddeloach

I had the same problem with the EAS alerts.. Unique to the Navigator machine and not the others which are still on Passport. Reboot was required.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesD-CFL* /forum/post/14127568
> 
> 
> you can pause tuner 1 with tuner 2 live. if you swap, both go live



That sucks!


----------



## Hakemon

Hey, when did this road runner DNS service kick in?


When I visit my favorite site, Sega-16.com, I get a road runner page saying it's not found and shows me other sites to visit. I know that site exists, because when my laptop was home (at my mothers house right now), it has always worked fine.


I don't like this DNS service... I might switch to using openDNS if this is here to stay... it's preventing me from visiting sites that are there and up, and been there for years.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14132097
> 
> 
> Hey, when did this road runner DNS service kick in?
> 
> 
> When I visit my favorite site, Sega-16.com, I get a road runner page saying it's not found and shows me other sites to visit. I know that site exists, because when my laptop was home (at my mothers house right now), it has always worked fine.
> 
> 
> I don't like this DNS service... I might switch to using openDNS if this is here to stay... it's preventing me from visiting sites that are there and up, and been there for years.



openDNS says the same thing bud


i have both RRBC dns and openDNS servers saved in my router


----------



## rich21

I'm not positive, but if RRdns is specified 1st and it returns an error for a DNS lookup, the router won't go to the 2nd server in the list. That happens if the router can't contract the 1st dns server then fails over to the 2nd. You should have opendns 1st, its more reliable and faster than RR. RRdns is notorious for being out of date.


No problem with sega-16.com using opendns.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/14132207
> 
> 
> I'm not positive, but if RRdns is specified 1st and it returns an error for a DNS lookup, the router won't go to the 2nd server in the list. That happens if the router can't contract the 1st dns server then fails over to the 2nd. You should have opendns 1st, its more reliable and faster than RR. RRdns is notorious for being out of date.
> 
> 
> No problem with sega-16.com using opendns.



no problem w/ sega-16.com using rr-dns either.. is just popped up.


and how is it faster than RR dns?.. the response time from openDNS' server is over double the response from RRdns


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesD-CFL* /forum/post/14132110
> 
> 
> openDNS says the same thing bud
> 
> 
> i have both RRBC dns and openDNS servers saved in my router



I'm a network technician, so I know it does NOT.


This page is a forward from the RRdns server...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...edragon/rr.jpg 


OpenDNS brings me to the site, but I get that BS from the rr dns server on my mothers rr lite connection. On my 7mbps rr, i do NOT.


This is on my brand new laptop, fresh install of XP, not a single RR software installed in it.


EDIT: IF this does not affect all rr users, why the hell does it happen to some? my mothers computer did the popup too, but when i disabled it on mine (the opt out), it opts out on my mothers too, so i know it's a DNS forwarder.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14132547
> 
> 
> I'm a network technician, so I know it does NOT.
> 
> 
> This page is a forward from the RRdns server...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...edragon/rr.jpg
> 
> 
> OpenDNS brings me to the site, but I get that BS from the rr dns server on my mothers rr lite connection. On my 7mbps rr, i do NOT.
> 
> 
> This is on my brand new laptop, fresh install of XP, not a single RR software installed in it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: IF this does not affect all rr users, why the hell does it happen to some? my mothers computer did the popup too, but when i disabled it on mine (the opt out), it opts out on my mothers too, so i know it's a DNS forwarder.



i meant the openDNS was also stating it was unavailable


and based on your picture, what site are you going to? sega16.com or sega-16.com? your pic shows sega16.com, yet you posted about sega-16.com


and don't start w/ the network technician stuff and touting credentials.. not interested in an internet pen!s contest..


----------



## Hakemon

look at the URL in the browser, it's sega-16, but the rrDNS server screwed up and removed the dash and attempts sega16...


i was making the statement to know it's not the generic "page not found" error that everyone knows. i know how to troubleshoot the problem, and it's at rr's DNS server.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

what is the dns server's ip address?


they have been doing some migrations (w/o telling anyone), and your modem may be pulling one of the older ones


----------



## Hakemon

They are:


65.32.5.111

65.32.5.112


----------



## jason_j_a

My upload speeds are about 1/3 of normal according to the BHN Speed test. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## rolltide1017

BHN, please add SciFi HD before July 11 (in time for the return of Stargate Atlantis) or at least by July 29 (the return of Eureka)! I already missed out on BSG in HD and I'd really hate to miss these (or put another way, I had to download the HD version of BSG and I would love to not have to do that anymore).



One can dream can't they.


----------



## Hakemon

i've been trying to get the hd version.. i download the multipart RAR files, go to extract, and the last file ALWAYS fail for me.







oh well..


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14135800
> 
> 
> i've been trying to get the hd version.. i download the multipart RAR files, go to extract, and the last file ALWAYS fail for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well..



It worked for me. Check your PM...


----------



## rolltide1017

What I downloaded wasn't packed in RAR files. Each week it was just one .mkv video file that I then used a program called mkv2vob to convert it for play on my PS3. There are plenty of torrent sites out there where you can download the actual video file without all the RAR hassel. If you want more info I can PM you as I'm not sure how much torrent talk is allowed (even though I see nothing wrong in downloading TV torrents of the original broadcast, now downloading rips of the DVD release is bad).


----------



## 2bdefacto

I recently had a Channel Master Stealth antenna mounted near my satellite dish using a splitter but still going through my satellite dish cable. An extra cable going to my TV was not used. It gave me 38 DTV channels on both UHF and VHF channels. I do have a HDTV with a digital receiver. The installer also hooked up near the antenna an amplifier. The DTV channels look good, some better than others. The main problem is I have the main cable feeding into my VCR then to my TV. This is how I've always had it. When I power up the VCR whether recording or just turning my VCR on,the picture looks terrible and the signal goes in and out. I tried recording a local FOX program and it had a bad fuzzy picture, last might I tried to record an Animal Planet show and it was even worse. The installer said I need to hook up an antenna preamp from the main feed cable located behind my TV set going into my VCR. Does anyone think this will solve the problem ?


----------



## Hakemon

I'm already set on getting it via help.


The torrents wanted to take 13 days, which i don't have time for...


I use a Mac, so I use "perian"...


----------



## mschiff

Hakemon,


sega-16.com works fine for me on Road Runner. Maybe it was down when you tried?


-- Martin


----------



## Hakemon

No, the site was up. The DNS was screwed up at the time at RR's end.


Look closely at the screenshot I posted, their DNS server dropped the dash in the URL.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/14135613
> 
> 
> My upload speeds are about 1/3 of normal according to the BHN Speed test. Anyone else seeing this?



Download Speed: 6100 kbps (762.5 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 1935 kbps (241.9 KB/sec transfer rate)

Download is what seems slow to me, upload is about normal. Ocoee/34761, takent at 450PM EST.


RR network status page seems to be down right now, been getting this for about an hour


"Road Runner Help & Member Services information is unavailable at this time.

We are sorry, but your request cannot be completed. Please try again at a later time."


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/14144202
> 
> 
> Download Speed: 6100 kbps (762.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Upload Speed: 1935 kbps (241.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Download is what seems slow to me, upload is about normal. Ocoee/34761, takent at 450PM EST.
> 
> 
> RR network status page seems to be down right now, been getting this for about an hour
> 
> 
> "Road Runner Help & Member Services information is unavailable at this time.
> 
> We are sorry, but your request cannot be completed. Please try again at a later time."



what modem are you using?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14133160
> 
> 
> They are:
> 
> 
> 65.32.5.111
> 
> 65.32.5.112



those are the new ones for rr-residential


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesD-CFL* /forum/post/14145037
> 
> 
> what modem are you using?



I'm using a Webstar/Scientific Atlantic DPC2100. I normally get something like this: 15543kbps DL and 1876kbps UL using this site http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ 

Yeah, I'm paying for RR premium............not getting it right now.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/14145249
> 
> 
> I'm using a Webstar/Scientific Atlantic DPC2100. I normally get something like this: 15543kbps DL and 1876kbps UL using this site http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/
> 
> Yeah, I'm paying for RR premium............not getting it right now.



yeah... something isn't right.. PM me your mac address or phone number, i'll look up the card for ya.. see if somethings obvious to give you an idea


i take it this doesn't happen all the time?


----------



## JaxFLBear

I flipped thru them and they all had the 'passed' message. I'm in Longwood.


----------



## bingo182

DTV shows up today for a installation. My neighbor got it a few weeks ago and said he hasn't had any rain fade issues.


What pushed me over the edge? I stopped by a DTV booth at a trade show and they gave me a "Friends and Family" code. It gave me an additional $10 off my monthly bill (for 12 months), the 6.99 service plan at no charge (for 12 months), and an additional $100 credit towards another receiver (couldn't use it to offset the total cost of the HD DVR).


I'm still hanging around since I still use BHN at work.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/14163134
> 
> 
> DTV shows up today for a installation.



Let us know how the installation goes and if there are any surprise charges, etc.


----------



## twartacus

Do you need the code for a new install... or can a current customer use it?


----------



## Suzook

way off topic but do you think we are ever going to see fios in Orlando?


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/14163980
> 
> 
> Do you need the code for a new install... or can a current customer use it?



New customers only... I asked.


Sitting at the house now waiting for the installer.


----------



## bingo182

Installation finally complete. Watching SciFi HD! Picture (in the rain) lloks great.


Installer wanted to charge me for running two new interior runs. Pisses me off since I specifically asked this during the order call! I'll do it myself this weekend.


I was expecting CNNHD to actually be in HD....


----------



## twartacus

I had to have three cables ran... no charge... I would call them.


----------



## bingo182

I called them with the tech in front of me. They wouldn't relent. I'll run the cable myself, I've got skillz.


----------



## rolltide1017

If DTV would ever wave the HD DVR lease fee I would sign up. I don't care how many promos the through at an account, I refuse to pay an up front leasing fee (especially the $100 they ask) on top of the monthly DVR fee. I don't care about 6 months of free HBO, $10 off for a year or whatever promo they run. I just want $0 up front cost just like cable. I've called a number of times and told the CSR, all you need to do is give me a HD DVR for free andI'll sign up now, you can even charge me full price for everything else. They all say no so, i stick with BHN. If I'm ever going to pay for an HD DVR, it will be a Tivo (at least I'll own that one).


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14177090
> 
> 
> If DTV would ever wave the HD DVR lease fee I would sign up. I don't care how many promos the through at an account, I refuse to pay an up front leasing fee (especially the $100 they ask) on top of the monthly DVR fee. I don't care about 6 months of free HBO, $10 off for a year or whatever promo they run. I just want $0 up front cost just like cable. I've called a number of times and told the CSR, all you need to do is give me a HD DVR for free andI'll sign up now, you can even charge me full price for everything else. They all say no so, i stick with BHN. If I'm ever going to pay for an HD DVR, it will be a Tivo (at least I'll own that one).



You got to remember that the higher monthly cable DVR fee will eventually wash out the $100 DirecTV up front lease fee. After 33 months the cable DVR will cost you $3.00 a month more than the DirecTV DVR.


----------



## allowiches

I know this is the HD thread, but I think this may be a bad sign of things to come. My SD STB (not sure of the model) got the update to the new software last Monday. It's in the bedroom and doesn't get used a whole lot. Well the box has locked up twice since the update. Funny part about it is that it locks up when it's not even on. I have it set to always show the clock, and the clock just stops at the time it dies. That's how I noticed it. At that point you can't turn it on or even reboot by holding in the on button. It's just dead until it is unplugged.


----------



## Barry928

The Navigator update schedule is now running on channel 50. We have started installing timers attached to the power to force the Navigator boxes to reboot every night at 3am.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/14178020
> 
> 
> You got to remember that the higher monthly cable DVR fee will eventually wash out the $100 DirecTV up front lease fee. After 33 months the cable DVR will cost you $3.00 a month more than the DirecTV DVR.



Don't care, I can afford $3/month much easier then $100 all at once up front. Were does this $3 figure come from. What about the $9.99 HD access fee that BHN does not have. If you take that into account I'm saving $8/month with BHN over your same 33 months, and then still saving $5/month after that. Any way, if I could get a HD DVR from DTV for free (with out having to sign up for there top package and NFL SUnday Ticket) I would switch, especially with this new software BHN is releasing.


Speaking of the new software, someone needs to find out how long we could trick our boxes into keeping the current software if we unplugg them every night.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14189736
> 
> 
> The Navigator update schedule is now running on channel 50. We have started installing timers attached to the power to force the Navigator boxes to reboot every night at 3am.



So, is the 3am reboot just for the rollout period or forever more? How will that affect recordings in process at 3am?


----------



## Barry928

Sorry, I cannot predict the future. I am simply passing along a cheap solution to keep the new boxes running smoother during prime viewing/recording hours. A reboot will crash a recording. If you record a lot at 3am then set your timer for 4am. If you can afford a programmable digital timer then you could simply boot the box once a week or every third day. Whatever works for you. Its all about avoiding the 8 minute reboot during your show or recording.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14193773
> 
> 
> Don't care, I can afford $3/month much easier then $100 all at once up front. Were does this $3 figure come from. What about the $9.99 HD access fee that BHN does not have. If you take that into account I'm saving $8/month with BHN over your same 33 months, and then still saving $5/month after that. Any way, if I could get a HD DVR from DTV for free (with out having to sign up for there top package and NFL SUnday Ticket) I would switch, especially with this new software BHN is releasing.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the new software, someone needs to find out how long we could trick our boxes into keeping the current software if we unplugg them every night.



Well with Dish you do get more HD, so I wouldn't complain about the 9.99 HD access fee. It's better then that 5.00 HD thing bright house has now.


I'm thinking of ditching Bright House after my box gets updated, I just cant stand the new ocap or whatever it's called, our non HD DVR got it, needles to say it hasn't improved at all since my last encounter with it.


I'm very disappointed with this ocap, and I'm not going to pay for a substandard software.


----------



## Hakemon

The ESPN2 broadcast of the preds game is horrible


Full of audio cutouts.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14189736
> 
> 
> The Navigator update schedule is now running on channel 50. We have started installing timers attached to the power to force the Navigator boxes to reboot every night at 3am.



Does BHN know about this? That their software is sucha piece of **** that timers need to be installed to power off the unit each night? I'm sorry, but that's just wrong. I'm a software engineer and if I put out anything like that, even in Beta, I'd be fired. Come on Brighthouse, get away from Time Warner, hire some programmers and fix this thing before everyone becomes a DTV customer.


Question for DTV customers with an HD DVR: How does the software compare to the OLD BHN software?


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14193773
> 
> 
> Don't care, I can afford $3/month much easier then $100 all at once up front. Were does this $3 figure come from. What about the $9.99 HD access fee that BHN does not have. If you take that into account I'm saving $8/month with BHN over your same 33 months, and then still saving $5/month after that. Any way, if I could get a HD DVR from DTV for free (with out having to sign up for there top package and NFL SUnday Ticket) I would switch, especially with this new software BHN is releasing.



I probably would have, too. With my current setup, I would need 2 HD DVRs and 4 STD receivers. I'm not positive, but I think I would need multiple dishes to support that setup as well. At that point, it becomes pretty cost prohibitive compared to BHN. Or maybe I just drop down to basic cable for the other 4 sets and just worry about the 2 HD DVRs...


I haven't been hit with the new update, so I'm not THAT unhappy yet. The only HD channels I'd like to have are Sci-Fi, FX, and USA, so it's not like the plethora of HD channels on DTV is that enticing (especially since many don't have much, if any, HD programming). It's an easier jump if cost was equal, but until it is...


----------



## wsondermann

FYI, WCEU is now broadcasting in HD on 1150.


----------



## dall08fan

Everytime I turn off my cable box it reverts to channel 00. I have checked my setting and it was set to last channel, I even changed it to tune to channel 1329 when turned on. This happens even if I turn it off and then right back on. Also it seems like every other day it will change my resolution settings from 480p/1080i only to all resolutions. Anyone else having this problem. I have the 8300HDC box with the new software.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/14194123
> 
> 
> Well with Dish you do get more HD, so I wouldn't complain about the 9.99 HD access fee. It's better then that 5.00 HD thing bright house has now.



That 9.99 fee is to just access there basic HD channels. Yes, it is built into some packages but, not all of them. DTV also has an additional "HD Pak" with a few more channels that is around 5/month, just like BHN. As far as I know, BHN does not charge for access to there HD channels (except a few like HDNet and premium). If you have a HD box or HD DVR you get many HD channels with any digital cable subscription. Not true with DTV.


I've crunched the numbers many times with DTV and they would cost a little more then what I'm currently paying for BHN (especially when you add in the extra box fees for each TV from DTV, I at least get free basic cable on my extra TVs from BHN). Even with the little extra cost, I'd switch if I could get a HD DVR for free.


----------



## allowiches

If a companies product is so great, then why do they feel the need to make you sign a two year contract? What are they afraid of? The same goes for cell phone companies.


----------



## twartacus

I thought the same thing... but they do give you 30 days to cancel without penalty. I assume the contract is for investment purposes... to plan future expansion, etc. Either way, I don't like it... but gave in. Honestly, that contract stopped me from switching for a while... but glad I did. What a season the Rays are having... and the game sure looked great on FSN-HD last night!


----------



## rich21

The upfront cost to the company is pretty high, the equipment they sell at a loss and with the installation & etc it costs them $$ to add customers. Probably the initial CSR support is high as well. So it takes a while to make that up. For D* they had huge problem with subscriber churn, so they instituted the 1 year contract to smooth things out. Made the earnings more consistent, investors like that. Went to 2 years when they stopped selling equipment and went to a lease system.


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dall08fan* /forum/post/14198117
> 
> 
> Everytime I turn off my cable box it reverts to channel 00. I have checked my setting and it was set to last channel, I even changed it to tune to channel 1329 when turned on. This happens even if I turn it off and then right back on. Also it seems like every other day it will change my resolution settings from 480p/1080i only to all resolutions. Anyone else having this problem. I have the 8300HDC box with the new software.



I have the same problem with my 8300HD losing the resolution settings frequently. It is really annoying, because my switcher does not support 480i, and it defaults to that in many cases.


-- Martin


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/14196603
> 
> 
> Question for DTV customers with an HD DVR: How does the software compare to the OLD BHN software?



It takes some getting used to. On the channel menu, I liked having all of the HD lumped together (yes you can filter just HD but it's an extra step) On the DVR side, BHN's is simpler, not necessarily better. Recording a series is iffy. I record every new DailyShow/Colbert but even though I set it to "New Only" it still randomly records repeats. I like the 30 second skip button. Like BHN, DTV's DVR backs up a bit after a fast forward (if I remember correctly DTV was doing this before BHN) and if you start a program from the beginning and then decide to record, it will capture from the point that it started. One big plus - DTV clearly shows how much (by %) of your storage that you've used.


DTV's menus tend to have more information when you drill down into them. Some of it is trivial like "Original Air Date." They also repeat channels, ESPN/ESPN2 (not counting nonHD) is in two different places. I also like the News Mix/Sports Mix channels which show six different channels (only one audio stream at a time) at once. You can select a channel directly from there.


Signal-wise, I've only had one seven minute bout of rain fade and I've had a lot of rain lately. With the except of the outcome, the Predator game looked and sounded great. The only audio dropouts were intentional when they cut out profane language from the live mics on coaches and players. (Gruden got some heat a few weeks back for saying motherf'er on the air)


Two bad things - I really, really miss BHN13. The other... neither the HD-DVR or HD receiver have a clock on the face. I've taken some heat from the wife on this.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

It appears that ABC Family HD is out-of-sync again which is a step up from late late night last night where the video was like 1 frame or so per second. Someone over at BHN needs to pay a little more attention to their new HD channels.


----------



## dall08fan

Well tonight I get home, turn on my cable box, of course the channel is 00 again. After a few seconds I change the channel and the sound goes completely off. I turn it off and on again and all I get is a popping sound coming through my speakers. I ended unplugging the box and rebooting it. I first tried to reboot it without unplugging it, but nothing happened, all I got was the mail symbol on the box. I hate to say it but if things do not change really quick I am going back to Directv. It will be worth the upfront cost, if I can get rid of all these problems with BHN. Hell even my internet is getting buggy. Everyday my internet goes down for a few minutes at a time. I do not mean just once, I mean a few times during the day.


----------



## dsinger

I live in the Clermont/Minneola area. This AM when the box was turned on it did a complete reboot. Result was only analog channels available, no program data, picture goes into screen saver mode after ~10 minutes etc. I did a hard reboot and still have same problems. Diagnostic screen says it has attempted to use the return path >51 times without success. If still screwed up at ~10 AM, I am calling repair service. Wonder if they tried to Gator me and it failed?


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14200783
> 
> 
> That 9.99 fee is to just access there basic HD channels. Yes, it is built into some packages but, not all of them. DTV also has an additional "HD Pak" with a few more channels that is around 5/month, just like BHN. As far as I know, BHN does not charge for access to there HD channels (except a few like HDNet and premium). If you have a HD box or HD DVR you get many HD channels with any digital cable subscription. Not true with DTV.
> 
> 
> I've crunched the numbers many times with DTV and they would cost a little more then what I'm currently paying for BHN (especially when you add in the extra box fees for each TV from DTV, I at least get free basic cable on my extra TVs from BHN). Even with the little extra cost, I'd switch if I could get a HD DVR for free.



yeah, what sucks the most is the upfront coast if you ask me, I just looked at it. But, have you had the pleasure to experience the new software yet? It might be worth it, unfortunately.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dall08fan* /forum/post/14210742
> 
> 
> Well tonight I get home, turn on my cable box, of course the channel is 00 again. After a few seconds I change the channel and the sound goes completely off. I turn it off and on again and all I get is a popping sound coming through my speakers. I ended unplugging the box and rebooting it. I first tried to reboot it without unplugging it, but nothing happened, all I got was the mail symbol on the box. I hate to say it but if things do not change really quick I am going back to Directv. It will be worth the upfront cost, if I can get rid of all these problems with BHN. Hell even my internet is getting buggy. Everyday my internet goes down for a few minutes at a time. I do not mean just once, I mean a few times during the day.



Since your internet is dropping off frequently, I suspect there's a more fundamental problem with your cable service that is affecting both your cable box's performance and your internet connection.


----------



## dall08fan

A tech was just here a little over a month to switch out the cable box, even though I asked for the same box I got the new 8300HDC. He checked all the wiring and even replaced the splitter on the outside of the house and some cable wire. I had some sporadic outages, but it has gotten worse in the last couple of weeks. It could very well be that I have a older modem, Toshiba PCX1100U. I am pretty sure my internet problems are not from the same cause as my cable box problems. Even the tech guy told me that I would love this new box and software and he wasn't being serious. I find it funny that even the techs know that this software sucks and yet BHN still deploys it. Isn't beta testing suppose to fix the majority of the problems before they do a mass roll out?


----------



## bingo182

When I canceled my service, it was in the middle of a billing period. As I use auto pay, I specifically asked the CSR (who was very nice) about pro rated billing. She stated that I would be billed for seven days only and I could expect that to happen around the 3rd. This morning, BHN took out the full amount! I called and they now tell me they will send me a refund check in 5 TO 6 WEEKS! They flatly refuse to issue the credit on my CC.










Apparently, I've been volunteered to give BHN an interest free loan.


Word of advice, if you plan on leaving them, cancel your auto pay about a month prior.


----------



## J.T.

Any status on the BHN/FSN negotiations? I suffered through the NBA season losing half my Magic games because of this silly crap, and if there's no resolution by the time the new season rolls around, I will be reinstating Dish and leaving BHN. I've contacted Dish, and they will pick me right back up where I left off, with no ***asterisks***, lol...


----------



## dall08fan

Has BHN sent a upgrade recently? The last few days my box has not reverted back to channel 00 when shutoff, it actually goes to the last channel when turned back on. Plus I have not lost my resolution setting.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dall08fan* /forum/post/14238328
> 
> 
> Has BHN sent a upgrade recently? The last few days my box has not reverted back to channel 00 when shutoff, it actually goes to the last channel when turned back on. Plus I have not lost my resolution setting.



Not yet. I still have 2.4.9_3 on my 8300HDC.


----------



## the64gto

Will the "update" to my 8300HD erase previously recorded shows.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/14239572
> 
> 
> Will the "update" to my 8300HD erase previously recorded shows.



It shouldn't. Unless your hard drive is almost full. As long as you have space (you just have to guess) then you should be fine. Tune to channel 50 for info and the update schedule.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

There's also partially deleted space that doesn't show up as a recorded show, but it doesn't count as free space either. These fragments occur when you stop and delete a show while it's recording. The only way to get rid of them is a hard reboot. I do this by pulling the power plug. I'm not sure if this space can be used by the update application, so it's probably a good idea to do a hard reboot before the update occurs. Maybe one of the nice BHN folks on this forum will know for sure.


(BTW, to you nice BHN folks, this would be a SERIOUS bug if it wasn't for the complimentary Progress Enegy reboots during the summer. Everyone's DVR would be full after a year! Hopefully this is one of the things fixed in the "eagerly awaited" software update.)


----------



## Hakemon

I found out using my SA4250HDC on my old PowerMac 7500 yields a rather sexy picture quality to be found.


Anyway, when's this channel overlapping issue going to be fixed? (as seen in the picture).


----------



## MattKey

There is definitely something happening with BHN of late. I have noticed it is almost impossible to use any navigator functions lately on my hd dvr anytime around 3 in the morning because the display constantly exits after using it for about 10-15 seconds. It is very frustrating and lasts from about 240am till around 315 am, at least for me. I assume this has something to do with BHN getting ready to devolve its software further with the oxymoronic "navigator update" it is rolling out.......


----------



## Hakemon

usually at that time, people are asleep.










they have to make the update somehow.


----------



## obie_fl

Just got an automated call from BHN my two 8300HD DVRs are scheduled for updates Thursday. Wish me luck.


----------



## wsondermann

Tampa Bay Rays at New York Yankees game is being broadcast in HD right now on 1156.


----------



## PrestonD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/14245022
> 
> 
> Just got an automated call from BHN my two 8300HD DVRs are scheduled for updates Thursday. Wish me luck.



Good luck I too am keeping my fingers crossed....


By the way I love your Home Theater web page....that is absolutely cool!


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/14247731
> 
> 
> Tampa Bay Rays at New York Yankees game is being broadcast in HD right now on 1156.



I'm watching it right now on ch.1156 in glorious SD. At least they are not stretching the image but, what is going on?


----------



## HatterAlum95

The channel/time display option...


Its either Time only, Channel only, or channel on tune. If you have it set to Channel only, and turn the box off, it will show the time briefly, but then show the channel again. How stupid is that! When the box is off, it should show the time! I don't want to wake up and see 1329 all the time!!!


I also don't like not being able to pause the 1 tuner, and swap it to the PIP and keep it paused in the PIP window.


Also, the color scheme should be customizable... My wife said its harder to read the guide now!


Barry or James: Is there already a revision on the horizon, or an official way to complain (read: suggest fixes)?


----------



## JH2003

I tuned to the Rays game and it was NOT in HD! Somebody fail to flip a switch?


----------



## mgsports

Why don't you go to Comcast it has NFL Network?


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/14253304
> 
> 
> Why don't you go to Comcast it has NFL Network?



Comcast is not available where we live. Also my son lives in Atlanta and had Comcast, but switched to Dish because of the poor service from Comcast. My youngest daughter lived a short time in Laweranceville (near Atlanta) and also had significant problems with comcast, but living in an apartment, she had no choice to complain and tolerate poor service and many errors in billing. Some of the problems in the Atlanta area may have been due Comcast buying out some smaller cable companies, but if you are paying for service, then you should get the service or a refund.


If the new Navigator is a lesser product than the current software, then we should expect a reduction in our costs. I assume BHN went this way to save money and thus they profit at our deminished service.


Generally I have been happy with BHN, except for the lack of specific sports programing. And other than FNC, we watch (actually DVR) only HD channels. I have always answered the questions posed on this thread as to what channels I would like BHN to provide. I have also informed BHN. However, not much has happened. I am in favor of the sports channels being those I want to pay for, and not force them on everyone as NFL wants to do. There are a lot channels I do not watch and would gladly trade them for additional sports channels, especially college sports.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14250992
> 
> 
> I tuned to the Rays game and it was NOT in HD! Somebody fail to flip a switch?



Exactly, and flat out pitiful. I saw many BHN ads telling you to go to channel 1156 to see the Rays game in HD. Don't know who dropped the ball, the station or BHN but, they should reframe from advertising future games in HD until the can garuntee it. I was quite upset. We already get a limited numberof games because of the continued lack of FSN. They then take the time to advertise that one willbe in HD and fail to deliver. Oh well...whats new.


----------



## jason_j_a

FYI for those wanting RR Turbo...


I just called and asked if they had any promotions for me to upgrade to RR Turbo and they gave it to me for $1.41 more a month for the first year. After that the first year it goes back up to $10 more a month. Not too shabby. YMMV.


----------



## JH2003

We received the new BHN Navigator download last night and my observations are:

1. The resolution setings had to be re-entered and I still can not remove the 1-2 second delay when changing channels.

2. The sound output defaulted to HDMI, I use Dolby Digital through the audio system.

3. No stored DVR recordings were lost.

4. Scheduled recordings appear to be there.

5. Turn on channel is set to answers on demand on how to use the new software. Confusing at first as you think you are in the settings screen, but really are in the answer screens.

6. Favorite channels were messed up.

7. I have not addressed some of the issues that have been discussed on this thread.


My comments at this point (short usage) are:

1. It is somewhat different, requiring me to 'think' rather than just hit the remote keys that I used to use. Time should resolve this.

2. The guide does not fill the screen, wasting screen space and not allowing more information to be on screen.

3. I need to "train" myself on use of the guide and controls and then teach my wife.

4. For a few weeks I will reserve judgement on whether it is better of worse than the previous software.


----------



## rocketguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason_j_a* /forum/post/14256897
> 
> 
> FYI for those wanting RR Turbo...
> 
> 
> I just called and asked if they had any promotions for me to upgrade to RR Turbo and they gave it to me for $1.41 more a month for the first year. After that the first year it goes back up to $10 more a month. Not too shabby. YMMV.




They used this as an incentive when I signed up for HBO, Showtime, & Cinemax combo. They first told me it was free with the combo and after a half-hour discussion with Customer Service I figured out it wasn't free, it was $1.41 per month. Still a good deal to try RR Turbo out.


----------



## GoBig

Well my 8300HD DVR just got its down grade last night. Very disappointed that I lost the ability to pause and swap tuners.


Observations:

Pros:
Finally Black pillar bars, I have wanted that for years

Settings menu is improved

graphics look like they were designed in this decade


CONS:
Lost the ability to pause and swap tuners

Lost the ability to size the PiP screen(I also would use that a lot small if waiting out a commercial, big if watching two games at once)

Seems to have significantly more HDMI handshake issues, seems to have a problem every time I turn ON the TV. Had to unplug/plug in the HDMI cable just to get a picture this morning(I don't want to use Comp Cables)


Overall I am disappointed and I think this is the final straw for me. I want the NFL network and all the other HD offerings that BHN does not seem willing to add. I will miss MOJO though. DTV here I come(NFL ticket esentially for free offer helps ease my pain I guess)


----------



## MattKey

I'm sorry, but I have been reading a few posts about some people seeing something on channel 1156. What Am I doing wrong, I don't seem to be able to get my HDDVR box to go to a channel 1156? It wont manually input the channel and doesnt show up in the guide.....


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14194668
> 
> 
> The ESPN2 broadcast of the preds game is horrible
> 
> 
> Full of audio cutouts.



thats not broadcast issue per se, its ESPN's way of covering their a$$ after the Orlando/Chicago game where Gruden was heard many a time dropping the f-bomb and it got through. The price we pay to hear the players/coaches talk during the game.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/14259693
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have been reading a few posts about some people seeing something on channel 1156. What Am I doing wrong, I don't seem to be able to get my HDDVR box to go to a channel 1156? It wont manually input the channel and doesnt show up in the guide.....



That was only for the Rays/Yankee game a couple of nights ago.


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/14259014
> 
> 
> Well my 8300HD DVR just got its down grade last night. Very disappointed that I lost the ability to pause and swap tuners.
> 
> 
> Observations:
> 
> Pros:
> Finally Black pillar bars, I have wanted that for years
> 
> Settings menu is improved
> 
> graphics look like they were designed in this decade
> 
> 
> CONS:
> Lost the ability to pause and swap tuners
> 
> Lost the ability to size the PiP screen(I also would use that a lot small if waiting out a commercial, big if watching two games at once)
> 
> Seems to have significantly more HDMI handshake issues, seems to have a problem every time I turn ON the TV. Had to unplug/plug in the HDMI cable just to get a picture this morning(I don't want to use Comp Cables)
> 
> 
> Overall I am disappointed and I think this is the final straw for me. I want the NFL network and all the other HD offerings that BHN does not seem willing to add. I will miss MOJO though. DTV here I come(NFL ticket esentially for free offer helps ease my pain I guess)



Just a few more Cons that haven't already been mentioned (at least that I saw).
15 minute increments to jump ahead/back to using the directional button during FF/REW are gone (guide shows up instead).
DVR would "buffer" the poweron channel & last channel that tuner2 was on while powered off, this is now gone, so when you turn on the box it has a clean buffer. I used this quite often, especially during football and to watch the local news.
setting the power-on channel sets both tuners to the same channel, so the swap feature doesn't work unless you turn on PIP, change the channel on tuner2, and then you can swap. The old config defaulted tuner2 to channel 2 (after reboot), or left it on the last channel.


and I hate the color scheme, let alone the fact you can't *change* it.


----------



## Sgooter

Navigator was imported last night on 1 of my 2 8300HD-DVR boxes. Checked it out this morning for a few minutes before leaving for work. My day job sure cuts into my life style.

Anyway, the Gator import wiped out all of the shows that were recorded on the DVR; the wife will be mega-pistoff about that one.


The rest of Gator seems OK so far:

- At first, the STB needed to re-boot 4 times before it fully came back up to proper operation. It would get to 3 progress bars out of the 6, then drop off and re-boot.

- No HDMI handshake issues

- No video/audio problems

- Wiped out all the Favorite channels...not a big deal

- If you don't want the side bars on the non-HD channels, then you'll need to select "stretch" in the picture size menu while you're tuned into an SD channel for it to work properly. If you select stretch while you're on an HD channel, it will stretch your HD picture.

- The Caller ID display on the screen is cool.


I guess my 2nd STB will get the Gator download over the next few days, and this one is in my HT room, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's problem-free, though I fear it will wipe out the few shows I have recorded on that DVR. I'm sure BHN considers this a small price to pay for such great technological progress.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/14259937
> 
> 
> Just a few more Cons that haven't already been mentioned (at least that I saw).
> 15 minute increments to jump ahead/back to using the directional button during FF/REW are gone (guide shows up instead).



Press and hold either the FF or REW button for the 15 minute skip.


----------



## NYMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14260306
> 
> 
> Press and hold either the FF or REW button for the 15 minute skip.



This may sound stupid...


But I've been trying to figure out for months how to do that skip on the new HD Box setup.


Thanks for telling me that.










BTW: Just tried it out and although I'm happy that that 15 minute skip feature wasn't omitted completely, it still doesn't work nearly as well as the old SD DVR cable boxes did.


----------



## GoBig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/14259937
> 
> 
> Just a few more Cons that haven't already been mentioned (at least that I saw).
> 15 minute increments to jump ahead/back to using the directional button during FF/REW are gone (guide shows up instead).



Arrrgh ,crap I did not even try that this morning. That is just as big a loss as being able to pause one tuner at a time. Way to go BHN!


Edit: good to see that was not totally omitted.


Has anyone tried to find a work around to the tuner pausing issue. On the DTV HDDVR if you record one show you can use previous CH to perform the same function. That would be an acceptable work arround.


For me though if I can get the previously advertised DTV deal where you get a free HDDVR and free premiere pack if you sign up for NFL ticket, then I am gone.


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoBig* /forum/post/14261486
> 
> 
> For me though if I can get the previously advertised DTV deal where you get a free HDDVR and free premiere pack if you sign up for NFL ticket, then I am gone.



Dish was advertising the HDDVR. DTV hasn't at all... I was trying for it before finally caving in. For their HDDVR you'll pay $99.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/14260279
> 
> 
> Navigator was imported last night on 1 of my 2 8300HD-DVR boxes. Checked it out this morning for a few minutes before leaving for work. My day job sure cuts into my life style.
> 
> Anyway, the Gator import wiped out all of the shows that were recorded on the DVR; the wife will be mega-pistoff about that one.
> 
> 
> The rest of Gator seems OK so far:
> 
> - At first, the STB needed to re-boot 4 times before it fully came back up to proper operation. It would get to 3 progress bars out of the 6, then drop off and re-boot.
> 
> - No HDMI handshake issues
> 
> - No video/audio problems
> 
> - Wiped out all the Favorite channels...not a big deal
> 
> - If you don't want the side bars on the non-HD channels, then you'll need to select "stretch" in the picture size menu while you're tuned into an SD channel for it to work properly. If you select stretch while you're on an HD channel, it will stretch your HD picture.
> 
> - The Caller ID display on the screen is cool.
> 
> 
> I guess my 2nd STB will get the Gator download over the next few days, and this one is in my HT room, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's problem-free, though I fear it will wipe out the few shows I have recorded on that DVR. I'm sure BHN considers this a small price to pay for such great technological progress.



How is it that your recorded programs were wiped and JH2003 in post 7644 says his survived? Do you both have 8300 HDs? Is Navigator so buggy it randomly choses who toF--K over? I have 311.8 GB of recorded programs, the vast majority of which I don't want to lose before the Hauppuage HD DVR gets 5.1 audio and I back then up on my PC. Your wife will have lots of company if these recordings are lost and Direct TV will have more new customers including me.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/14262845
> 
> 
> How is it that your recorded programs were wiped and JH2003 in post 7644 says his survived? Do you both have 8300 HDs? Is Navigator so buggy it randomly choses who toF--K over? I have 311.8 GB of recorded programs, the vast majority of which I don't want to lose before the Hauppuage HD DVR gets 5.1 audio and I back then up on my PC. Your wife will have lots of company if these recordings are lost and Direct TV will have more new customers including me.



We have a 8300HD DVR and had about 10 hours of HD programing stored, so we were about half (?) full, leaving enough room for the download and software installation process. If there was not enough room, maybe the software, not knowing what to delete to make room, just did a "Delete all" as an easy way out. Poor programming perhaps? I had marked "do not delete" on most of the programs as I record sporting events and then start watching 30-45 minutes into the event to skip commercials and found that my setting extended time (for overtime, etc.) would delete some of our recorded shows. This also may have had something to do with not losing any recorded shows.


----------



## waters

Both my 8300HDs got the download last night. I happened to catch one of them with a countdown on the LCD; B06 B05 etc, so I went to look at the other one and found it doing the same. Here's what I noted.


1. No recordings lost.

2. There's a HD used figure on screen which shows 91% used so the HDD is pretty full, but there was apparently room for the software.

3. I had 2 series recording set ups for the 6.30pm news. One works (ABC) and one does not, so I will have to re enter that when I figure out the menu.

4. I thought the 15 minute skip was gone. I'm glad to hear it just moved.

5. I thought I read here that the skip back when going from fast forward to play had been removed. In fact it is still there, and may in fact skip back just a little further than it did before.


Yes, I like the new graphics and I have no problems. I don't see the download as an improvement, just a change.


----------



## JH2003

Good Point: The % of disk space used is clearly shown.


Bad Point: Looking at list of recorded shows, the date and and start time are shown, but not the duration or end time. It is very useful to know if the recorded show is 0.5, 1.0, 2.0 or more hours in length.


We watched a previously recorded show on Chinese Capitalism, which is very good, and there were no playback problems. However, I noticed that what I thought were preserved recording schedules, did not contain the selected recording options. I will have to go back and reset them for each series recording that we have scheduled.


----------



## rolltide1017

I thought ch.50 said that the 8300HD boxes were getting the download in late August. How are some of you getting it now (not that I'm in a hurry, I'd rather never get it)?


----------



## GoBig

OK since this is the BHN thread I will start with a revised review of the new 8300 firmware. Overall I would say that the new firmware has some really nice new features, I like the ability to view current content by category easily(including HD) I like being able to view my favorites separately in the guide(this is new right?)


Unfortunately I could not find an easy work around to pausing two tuners. I did not try it but I assume if you swapped in the listings of two recording live programs that might work but I forgot to test it.


Has anyone hooked up an external SATA HDD to the new firmware yet? Wonder if you get a live buffer with out recording now.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/14262461
> 
> 
> Dish was advertising the HDDVR. DTV hasn't at all... I was trying for it before finally caving in. For their HDDVR you'll pay $99.




Actually if you buy the NFL ticket then you get 4 months of the premier pack for free and you also get a free HDDVR after $199 instant rebate.


It is a great deal if you were already considering getting the NFL ticket or even if you are just a football fan that never considered it. I think in the end it actually works out about the same in savings as there last promotion of $18 off a month for a year(or whatever it was).


For some reason they are not currently advertising the NFL ticket deal but I called today to verify that the deal is good until October.


Also if you know some one with DirecTV already then you can get a referal credit aswell.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14264872
> 
> 
> I thought ch.50 said that the 8300HD boxes were getting the download in late August. How are some of you getting it now (not that I'm in a hurry, I'd rather never get it)?



There are two update schedules. Orange, Seminole & Osceola are getting the update after Volusia, Brevard, Lake, etc.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14263309
> 
> 
> We have a 8300HD DVR and had about 10 hours of HD programing stored, so we were about half (?) full, leaving enough room for the download and software installation process. If there was not enough room, maybe the software, not knowing what to delete to make room, just did a "Delete all" as an easy way out. Poor programming perhaps? I had marked "do not delete" on most of the programs as I record sporting events and then start watching 30-45 minutes into the event to skip commercials and found that my setting extended time (for overtime, etc.) would delete some of our recorded shows. This also may have had something to do with not losing any recorded shows.



Thanks for the feedback. I live in the Clermont area and it seems BHN has changed the Gator schedule since I last looked. They are now saying 8/26-8/28, about a month later than when I last checked. I have an eSATA attached to the 8300 with about 25% free space spread between both drives. I also took the precaution of marking all the movies I want to keep as manual erase only. Hopefully, given the extra time, Hop Hog will get 5.1 audio working successfully and Gator will become a non-issue as far as my archiving is concerned.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/14266631
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I live in the Clermont area and it seems BHN has changed the Gator schedule since I last looked. They are now saying 8/26-8/28, about a month later than when I last checked. I have an eSATA attached to the 8300 with about 25% free space spread between both drives. I also took the precaution of marking all the movies I want to keep as manual erase only. Hopefully, given the extra time, Hop Hog will get 5.1 audio working successfully and Gator will become a non-issue as far as my archiving is concerned.



The 8/26 - 8/28 dates are for Orange, Seminole and Volusia Counties. The dates BHN's website shows for Clermont are 7-10 or 7-27 for the 8300HD.


----------



## Sgooter

Guess my earlier post about the overall satisfactory performance of my 8300 HD-DVR box with the new Navigator was a bit pre-mature.

With only about 30 minutes of actual usage time with the new Navigator software, the STB failed yesterday evening while watching TV. The STB started making a loud and annoying clicking sound every second. After listening to this noise for 10 minutes, I rebooted the STB, but it never came back up to an operating state. Tried 4 reboots/disconnects without any success -- it never went beyond the 4th progress bar and the hard drive loudly clicked for a while then whined the whole time. First thing this morning, I tried another reboot, and the STB repeated the stuttering process of getting to the 4th progress bar...then went back to 3 bars!


Took the crippled STB into BHN this morning to exchange it. They gave me a refurb'd 8300HDC with the "old Passport" software, though the CSR also said this one has the caller ID feature installed.(?) I won't hook it up til after work this evening.


I think this episode is just the beginning of what will likely be a long, irritating saga.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/14266821
> 
> 
> Guess my earlier post about the overall satisfactory performance of my 8300 HD-DVR box with the new Navigator was a bit pre-mature.
> 
> With only about 30 minutes of actual usage time with the new Navigator software, the STB failed yesterday evening while watching TV. The STB started making a loud and annoying clicking sound every second. After listening to this noise for 10 minutes, I rebooted the STB, but it never came back up to an operating state. Tried 4 reboots/disconnects without any success -- it never went beyond the 4th progress bar and the hard drive loudly clicked for a while then whined the whole time. First thing this morning, I tried another reboot, and the STB repeated the stuttering process of getting to the 4th progress bar...then went back to 3 bars!
> 
> 
> Took the crippled STB into BHN this morning to exchange it. They gave me a refurb'd 8300HDC with the "old Passport" software, though the CSR also said this one has the caller ID feature installed.(?) I won't hook it up til after work this evening.
> 
> 
> I think this episode is just the beginning of what will likely be a long, irritating saga.



If it's an 8300HDC, I doubt that it has passport loaded on it. All HDC's should have the new Navigator loaded. TWC & BHN are pushing Navigator out to all boxes that are running passport.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/14234634
> 
> 
> Any status on the BHN/FSN negotiations? I suffered through the NBA season losing half my Magic games because of this silly crap, and if there's no resolution by the time the new season rolls around, I will be reinstating Dish and leaving BHN. I've contacted Dish, and they will pick me right back up where I left off, with no ***asterisks***, lol...



Looks like no progress:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sport...tory?track=rss


----------



## JH2003

I tried to get to the diagnostic screen to see what it looks like with the new firmware and I can not access it with the previous SELECT and EXIT front panel buttons. Must be a new code.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14266746
> 
> 
> The 8/26 - 8/28 dates are for Orange, Seminole and Volusia Counties. The dates BHN's website shows for Clermont are 7-10 or 7-27 for the 8300HD.



Hope you are wrong. I was going by what I saw on channel 50 and assuming what showed up was specific to each head end. I will check further since I still have Passport. Worst case is I have to capture what is now ~270 GB with 2 channel stereo rather than 5.1. Since this amounts to almost 2 years of DVR recordings, I don't want to lose it.


Does anyone know if I could avoid being gatored if I unplugged the STB for all of 7/27??


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14266967
> 
> 
> If it's an 8300HDC, I doubt that it has passport loaded on it. All HDC's should have the new Navigator loaded. TWC & BHN are pushing Navigator out to all boxes that are running passport.



I agree it should be Navigator, but I won't know for sure til this evening when I hook it up. After all, why bother to just add the Caller ID feature to Passport, when it would be just as easy/fast to install it with Navigator at the same time?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/14268426
> 
> 
> I agree it should be Navigator, but I won't know for sure til this evening when I hook it up. After all, why bother to just add the Caller ID feature to Passport, when it would be just as easy/fast to install it with Navigator at the same time?



I've had an 8300HDC since last September. Other then needing to be rebooted maybe once every week or two, I've not had any real issues with it. The interface takes some getting use to after using passport for years.


We also have an 8300HD that should be getting navigator in late August.


----------



## jason_j_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/14262461
> 
> 
> Dish was advertising the HDDVR. DTV hasn't at all... I was trying for it before finally caving in. For their HDDVR you'll pay $99.



I got something in the mail from DTV yesterday about a free HD DVR and their best package free for 4 months. I used to have DTV so it was one of those "we want you back" letters, but I'd imagine it's good for any new customer.


It was tempting but the thought of installing a dish of my recent "hurricane-proof" metal roof is holding me back.


----------



## the64gto

I am a little worried about a super bowl game I have saved on my 8300HD when the update comes. The whole recording is segmented. Once it stopped recording by itself, about 20 minutes later I noticed it and restarted, then shortly after the power went out when a car wreck took out a pole, once power came back was able to finish it. (Weird things happen on super bowl sunday)So, I am trying to decide how to make a back up copy if possible. I have a DVD recorder but its so dumbed down that the recorder will analyze the video to record and select the resolution to fit the disk. Of course 3 segments means 3 disks. I think I am forced to record the HD video on a SD VCR....so looking for suggestions on simple way to do it. TIA


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/14268621
> 
> 
> I am a little worried about a super bowl game I have saved on my 8300HD when the update comes. The whole recording is segmented. Once it stopped recording by itself, about 20 minutes later I noticed it and restarted, then shortly after the power went out when a car wreck took out a pole, once power came back was able to finish it. (Weird things happen on super bowl sunday)So, I am trying to decide how to make a back up copy if possible. I have a DVD recorder but its so dumbed down that the recorder will analyze the video to record and select the resolution to fit the disk. Of course 3 segments means 3 disks. I think I am forced to record the HD video on a SD VCR....so looking for suggestions on simple way to do it. TIA




Have you looked for a torrent of the game?


----------



## the64gto

I have not as of yet, but will do so when I am back home. I do have the official NFL Super Bowl DVD SD version. Its like a highlight type video, I enjoy my original recording that includes the commercials, pre/post game etc.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/14267457
> 
> 
> Hope you are wrong. I was going by what I saw on channel 50 and assuming what showed up was specific to each head end. I will check further since I still have Passport. Worst case is I have to capture what is now ~270 GB with 2 channel stereo rather than 5.1. Since this amounts to almost 2 years of DVR recordings, I don't want to lose it.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I could avoid being gatored if I unplugged the STB for all of 7/27??



Talked to BHN Customer Service. Per the Rep's supervisor, Gatoring will basically occur WHEN IT OCCURS. My 8300 HD (Hub ID 84 in the Clermont area) was scheduled for 7/3 but it didn't happen although that may help to explain a couple of reboots and problems with return communications that occured around that time. According to what I was told, they download Gator and if they run into problems (presumably with STB's acceptance) they stop until they find a fix. I am going to start archiving HD movies to PC tonight beginning with the 1st Star Wars.


----------



## Sgooter

My replacement 8300 HDC is running OK, and it's a Navigator, not Passport, despite what the customer service rep told me in person this morning.

For certain, the overwhelming majority of information told to me by BHN's CSRs is total B.S. They will always give you an answer, but don't expect it to be correct or accurate. Pathetic.


----------



## Hakemon

My 4250HDC is acting up.


Every time I push guide, since moving it to a room (which also has a better SNR), it says PLEASE WAIT, and then has blank TV guides.. If I close it and open it again, another please wait, but this time has the stuff.


----------



## Mark1_M

Ok, with this lovely new software, unless the TV is turned on, the 8300HD no longer has a buffer? This is truly a backward "upgrade".


----------



## Hakemon

I'm still getting PLEASE WAIT when pressing guide. if MDN has that issue, it will annoy those users aswell most likely..


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark1_M* /forum/post/14275803
> 
> 
> Ok, with this lovely new software, unless the TV is turned on, the 8300HD no longer has a buffer? This is truly a backward "upgrade".



Yup, thats what I first noticed... today I played around with it some more and noticed the sound is way off... I'm having to turn the volume on my TV to nearly 50% for it to be reasonably loud enough to hear, where in the past if I was above 25% the wife was yelling at me.


Another upsetting thing I found, is that *some* of the scheduled recordings got whacked... not all, or none, but some... WTF is that about?! I'm w/ you... this sounds almost like a Microsoft 'upgrade' from Vista to XP. ohh wait, the last time a tech was out he mentioned that they've converted most of their infrastructure to M$ crap... no wonder they call this an 'upgrade'


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/14276598
> 
> 
> Yup, thats what I first noticed... today I played around with it some more and noticed the sound is way off... I'm having to turn the volume on my TV to nearly 50% for it to be reasonably loud enough to hear, where in the past if I was above 25% the wife was yelling at me.
> 
> 
> Another upsetting thing I found, is that *some* of the scheduled recordings got whacked... not all, or none, but some... WTF is that about?! I'm w/ you... this sounds almost like a Microsoft 'upgrade' from Vista to XP. ohh wait, the last time a tech was out he mentioned that they've converted most of their infrastructure to M$ crap... no wonder they call this an 'upgrade'



Go into settings/device and set Audio:Range to Narrow.


As for scheduled recordings. It supposedly will only keep those where the program would be recorded in the next 5 days. This is from the information on the BHN website.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark1_M* /forum/post/14275803
> 
> 
> Ok, with this lovely new software, unless the TV is turned on, the 8300HD no longer has a buffer? This is truly a backward "upgrade".



The buffer will be empty after watching a recorded program also.


----------



## mgsports

BHN and FSN Florida still in talks that's what it said in today's newspaper.


----------



## Cuneiform

Just returned from vacation to DISASTER. Previous to update (about 3 days ago from message left on answering machine), our system worked very smoothly. The Passport software on the 8300HD played very well with our 500G DVR expander and we had blissfully recorded about 100 movies. We also left storage room plus unmarked (mark= save until manually erased) recordings in preparation for the update before leaving for vacation.


Upon our return (7-13-08) the 8300HD was apparently looping between two states: It would boot to the "Mystro" screen "initializing please wait" and then transition to a secondary state "your setting and recording are being converted to a new format -DO NOT POWER OFF your BOX". The cycle repeats about every 4-5 minutes and has probably been doing so for the last 3 days. One cycle did report "migration failed with error code 13-trying again". Called support & went through typical "send signal to box and unplug" sequence to no avail. Have tech scheduled for Monday 7-14-08.


I am soliciting suggestions about how I may achieve the best outcome from this situation. Most of the stored movies are probably toast (The wife is going to be royally PO'd!). Perhaps there is a small chance of recovering some of the material stored before adding the DVR expander, but I doubt it. Probably the best scenario now is that I can retain the 8300HD after a total brainwipe and reinitialization. Can anyone with both an 8300HD and an 8300HDC (or whatever the new SA box is called) give me some ammunition for keeping the 8300HD? Or do both of the boxes perform about the same with the new software?


Our configuration is a Samsung DLP HDTV connected to the 8300HD via component (HDTV does not support HDCP). A 500G "My DVR Expander" from Western Digital is connected to the 8300HD via eSATA. We Also typically use digital audio out to drive a Sony Home Theater. The HDTV was powered off when the update occurred.


Hoping for the best, but fearing the worst--any suggestions?


----------



## Davio

Hi all,

Our community recently switched from our old cable company to Brighthouse networks. Our old cable company sent the local HD channels through our basic cable, and if you had a tuner in your TV, you could pick them all up by just doing a channel scan. 2-1 (NBC), 6-1(CBS), 9-1(WFTV), 18-1, 35-1....they all came in. Im a little confused about Brightouse though. From what Ive been told, it should work the same way with BHN and I should be able to receive the local HD channels WITHOUT a digital box as long as my TV has a tuner. Well, my TV upstairs is pulling down 6-1 just fine, and it recognizes the others however they are just blank channels and I get a message saying low signal strength on my TV. Downstairs this isnt a problem because I have an HD-DVR box therefore digital cable, and I get all the channels through my box. I dont have room for a box upstairs though and want to pull in the local HD channels without a digital cable box and without an antenna, like our old cable company. Does anyone else pull in the local HD channels in this fashion, or is it possible I just have a weak cable signal in my room and need BHN to come out and take a look at it? The sales people when we ordered our service were totally clueless, they didnt understand how you could get local HD channels without a digital box.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davio* /forum/post/14279599
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Our community recently switched from our old cable company to Brighthouse networks. Our old cable company sent the local HD channels through our basic cable, and if you had a tuner in your TV, you could pick them all up by just doing a channel scan. 2-1 (NBC), 6-1(CBS), 9-1(WFTV), 18-1, 35-1....they all came in. Im a little confused about Brightouse though. From what Ive been told, it should work the same way with BHN and I should be able to receive the local HD channels WITHOUT a digital box as long as my TV has a tuner. Well, my TV upstairs is pulling down 6-1 just fine, and it recognizes the others however they are just blank channels and I get a message saying low signal strength on my TV. Downstairs this isnt a problem because I have an HD-DVR box therefore digital cable, and I get all the channels through my box. I dont have room for a box upstairs though and want to pull in the local HD channels without a digital cable box and without an antenna, like our old cable company. Does anyone else pull in the local HD channels in this fashion, or is it possible I just have a weak cable signal in my room and need BHN to come out and take a look at it? The sales people when we ordered our service were totally clueless, they didnt understand how you could get local HD channels without a digital box.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



What type of tuner do you have: NTSC, ATSC or QAM? I know BHN used to transmit HD channels unencrypted via QAM. But I don't think they transmit an ATSC signal (which is how one gets HD OTA). And I don't believe NTSC is even capable of a HD signal.


----------



## Davio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14280694
> 
> 
> What type of tuner do you have: NTSC, ATSC or QAM? I know BHN used to transmit HD channels unencrypted via QAM. But I don't think they transmit an ATSC signal (which is how one gets HD OTA). And I don't believe NTSC is even capable of a HD signal.



The TV specs list all 3 tuner types, NTSC ATSC and QAM. I have a buddy who says he gets all of the local HD channels from BHN in his bedroom TV's through just basic cable, which makes me think I should as well. The channel scan will pickup a lot of random HD channels, but only CBS (6-1) is coming in. Some of the locals like NBC and Fox are coming in on channel 114-7 and 114-8 (I think those are the two numbers, they are very strange numbers and not the regular 2-1 and 35-1), but they arent wide screen just zoomed in and cropped 4:3.


----------



## Cuneiform

Davio Hi all,

Our community recently switched from our old cable company to Brighthouse networks. Our old cable company sent the local HD channels through our basic cable, and if you had a tuner in your TV, you could pick them all up by just doing a channel scan. 2-1 (NBC), 6-1(CBS), 9-1(WFTV), 18-1, 35-1....they all came in. Im a little confused about Brightouse though. From what Ive been told, it should work the same way with BHN and I should be able to receive the local HD channels WITHOUT a digital box as long as my TV has a tuner. Well, my TV upstairs is pulling down 6-1 just fine, and it recognizes the others however they are just blank channels and I get a message saying low signal strength on my TV. Downstairs this isnt a problem because I have an HD-DVR box therefore digital cable, and I get all the channels through my box. I dont have room for a box upstairs though and want to pull in the local HD channels without a digital cable box and without an antenna, like our old cable company. Does anyone else pull in the local HD channels in this fashion, or is it possible I just have a weak cable signal in my room and need BHN to come out and take a look at it? The sales people when we ordered our service were totally clueless, they didnt understand how you could get local HD channels without a digital box.

Any help is appreciated.


Davio,


I just did a digital channel scan of BHN QAM-256 channels with a USB computer HDTV tuner. I will attempt to attach a bitmap (.bmp) file of the results. The device recognized physical channels ranging from 62 to 120. I believe these represent the actual physical 6 Megahertz wide channels that are usually digitally shared among several digital/HDTV channels. For instance, Channel 80.1 is channel 9 HD, 80.2 the CW, and 80.3 Channel 9 weather. Some channels have evidently been remapped--it appears that physical channel 105 supports two WKMG (6) channels, and four WMFE channels. The channels with a (C) suffix are typically encrypted and non-suffixed channels are typically in-the-clear. Therefore it appears that if your hardware has the capability, you should be able to receive almost 50 digital /HD signals in-the-clear on BHN. I've only done spot checks on the non-suffixed channels, but most appear active. You should also remember that this is only a snapshot in time and the channels may now or in the future be dynamically allocated. Hope this helps.


----------



## nicholga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14276774
> 
> 
> As for scheduled recordings. It supposedly will only keep those where the program would be recorded in the next 5 days. This is from the information on the BHN website.



That didnt seem to be the case either... it kept some shows that I used to record that have since been cancelled, and deleted others that are on summer break. There was no rhyme or reason.


Another thing I noticed thats been removed is that slow motion/frame by frame advance. (hit pause, and then use the directional arrows to advance a frame at a time), and slow-motion when you hit play 2x. The more things I find missing the more I get frustrated.

So much for customer satisfaction... just keep taking our $$.


----------



## daballs

the new 15 skip leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## dkwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/13996226
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks Matt. Maybe FIOS competition will improve BHN's attitude.



When though. FIOS isn't rolling out fast enough. With RR possibly going to hard-caps on bandwidth usage soon, I'm all for FIOS. But it hasn't hit central florida yet (only the tampa area so far).


I'd love to switch to an All Verizon setup instead of All BHN. My BHN Bill started out at 170 a month and is up to $214.00 a month now, That's a huge increase over 2 years. And all for what is going to amount to less service and even more cost in the coming 12 months.


Central Florida needs FIOS now. lol.


----------



## Davio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform* /forum/post/14281508
> 
> 
> Davio Hi all,
> 
> Our community recently switched from our old cable company to Brighthouse networks. Our old cable company sent the local HD channels through our basic cable, and if you had a tuner in your TV, you could pick them all up by just doing a channel scan. 2-1 (NBC), 6-1(CBS), 9-1(WFTV), 18-1, 35-1....they all came in. Im a little confused about Brightouse though. From what Ive been told, it should work the same way with BHN and I should be able to receive the local HD channels WITHOUT a digital box as long as my TV has a tuner. Well, my TV upstairs is pulling down 6-1 just fine, and it recognizes the others however they are just blank channels and I get a message saying low signal strength on my TV. Downstairs this isnt a problem because I have an HD-DVR box therefore digital cable, and I get all the channels through my box. I dont have room for a box upstairs though and want to pull in the local HD channels without a digital cable box and without an antenna, like our old cable company. Does anyone else pull in the local HD channels in this fashion, or is it possible I just have a weak cable signal in my room and need BHN to come out and take a look at it? The sales people when we ordered our service were totally clueless, they didnt understand how you could get local HD channels without a digital box.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Davio,
> 
> 
> I just did a digital channel scan of BHN QAM-256 channels with a USB computer HDTV tuner. I will attempt to attach a bitmap (.bmp) file of the results. The device recognized physical channels ranging from 62 to 120. I believe these represent the actual physical 6 Megahertz wide channels that are usually digitally shared among several digital/HDTV channels. For instance, Channel 80.1 is channel 9 HD, 80.2 the CW, and 80.3 Channel 9 weather. Some channels have evidently been remapped--it appears that physical channel 105 supports two WKMG (6) channels, and four WMFE channels. The channels with a (C) suffix are typically encrypted and non-suffixed channels are typically in-the-clear. Therefore it appears that if your hardware has the capability, you should be able to receive almost 50 digital /HD signals in-the-clear on BHN. I've only done spot checks on the non-suffixed channels, but most appear active. You should also remember that this is only a snapshot in time and the channels may now or in the future be dynamically allocated. Hope this helps.



Thanks!!! This is an awesome post, terrific help. I'm going to test some of these channels, and I'm also going to install an amplifier/splitter combo at my distribution box instead of the -7db 4 way splitter that is out there now. The cable company came out yesterday and put a new splitter out there and it actually dropped of the remaining two HD channels that I was actually getting upstairs. I havent tried these channels yet though.


Thanks


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholga* /forum/post/14282687
> 
> 
> That didnt seem to be the case either... it kept some shows that I used to record that have since been cancelled, and deleted others that are on summer break. There was no rhyme or reason.
> 
> 
> Another thing I noticed thats been removed is that slow motion/frame by frame advance. (hit pause, and then use the directional arrows to advance a frame at a time), and slow-motion when you hit play 2x. The more things I find missing the more I get frustrated.
> 
> So much for customer satisfaction... just keep taking our $$.



Took another look at the information on the web. If the program is airing in the next 5 days, the scheduled recording will be saved.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwhite* /forum/post/14283696
> 
> 
> When though. FIOS isn't rolling out fast enough. With RR possibly going to hard-caps on bandwidth usage soon, I'm all for FIOS. But it hasn't hit central florida yet (only the tampa area so far).
> 
> 
> I'd love to switch to an All Verizon setup instead of All BHN. My BHN Bill started out at 170 a month and is up to $214.00 a month now, That's a huge increase over 2 years. And all for what is going to amount to less service and even more cost in the coming 12 months.
> 
> 
> Central Florida needs FIOS now. lol.



I assume you know that the Feds. determine which telephone companies serve your area. If your local phone company is NOT Verizon you will never get FIOS where you live.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/14284677
> 
> 
> I assume you know that the Feds. determine which telephone companies serve your area. If your local phone company is NOT Verizon you will never get FIOS where you live.



Hold out hope for U-Verse then!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Wow, it's just impressive how out-of-sync ABC Family HD is... again.... it's like a couple seconds off again. BHN really needs to inspect their equipment regarding this channel since it's pretty much a crap shoot so far on when it's watchable and when it's not.


----------



## ClubSteeler

No update yet - Palm Bay.


Haven't powered the box down in weeks. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. Maybe if I keep it on forever I can keep the current software which I have been extremely happy with. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14271185
> 
> 
> My 4250HDC is acting up.
> 
> 
> Every time I push guide, since moving it to a room (which also has a better SNR), it says PLEASE WAIT, and then has blank TV guides.. If I close it and open it again, another please wait, but this time has the stuff.



my 4250HDC box has been doing this for months. it does it practically every day at least once. rebooting changes nothing. I generally tend to not look at the GUIDE much anymore since I don't have the patience to "Please Wait ....".


the 8300HD on the other TV never does this - -of course, I still have the old s/w on that box. we aren't scheduled for the s/w changeover 'til the end of august.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davio* /forum/post/14279599
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Our community recently switched from our old cable company to Brighthouse networks. Our old cable company sent the local HD channels through our basic cable, and if you had a tuner in your TV, you could pick them all up by just doing a channel scan. 2-1 (NBC), 6-1(CBS), 9-1(WFTV), 18-1, 35-1....they all came in. ........ Does anyone else pull in the local HD channels in this fashion, or is it possible I just have a weak cable signal in my room and need BHN to come out and take a look at it?



I have a similar setup - tv in family room uses an 8300HD and the tv in the bedroom has no STB so is just connected via coax. after scanning, I get all the HD channels (2-1 (NBC), 6-1(CBS), 9-1(WFTV), 18-1, 35-1.) you have mentioned without any problem. I also get 80-1, 80-2, 80-3, etc. which appear to be the digital HD channels of the locals remapped?


You can try scanning again (different time, different date). if that doesn't work (if your tv has multiple ANT IN (coax) inputs) try connecting the cable to a different input and scan again.


----------



## wsondermann

Another Rays game showing now on 1156... this time its in HD.


----------



## rolltide1017




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwhite* /forum/post/14283696
> 
> 
> With RR possibly going to hard-caps on bandwidth usage soon



Wait a tick, I just noticed this little tidbit. Where did you get this info? I new some cable companies around the country were testing this out but, I had not heard about any concrete plans of BHN doing this.


----------



## mgsports

 http://dot2network.com/national/home-Orlando's will be on WKMG.


----------



## Barry928

Anyone else get hit with the Navigator upgrade in the Maitland/Winter Park area last night? Suddenly this morning my kids 8000 DVR and my bedroom 3250HD both locked up showing guide but no video/audio. I tried to boot them and they show passport boot screen stuck on the first dot. My 8300HD is unaffected so far.


----------



## mjswen

I finally got the new navigator download, and I absolutely CANNOT fast forward or rewind in 15 minute incriments anymore, I called Brighthouse and they said it's no longer available. I have the 8300 and when I hold down the fast forward it just circles between slow 2 and 3. It also doesn't have the minutes anymore. When you are watching a show you can't just press guide and c anymore to see when that particular show is on again, you have to type the shows name in the find screen. I hate it, I want the old navigator back. My series manager was wiped out, only the shows that are now on TV are there, the shows that start up next season like desperate housewives were wiped out. AND you can't record a series of certain shows anymore, like 48 hours mystery, you can only record the show not the series, which means you have to remember everytime it's one, what's the point? Does anybody else have these problems? BTW I'm in Brevard.


----------



## Barry928

Looks like my problem was just an extended signal outage and not the Navigator update early.


----------



## Maya68

It looks like UVerse is up and running in south Florida:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busin...tory?track=rss


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjswen* /forum/post/14338635
> 
> 
> I finally got the new navigator download, and I absolutely CANNOT fast forward or rewind in 15 minute incriments anymore, I called Brighthouse and they said it's no longer available. I have the 8300 and when I hold down the fast forward it just circles between slow 2 and 3. It also doesn't have the minutes anymore. When you are watching a show you can't just press guide and c anymore to see when that particular show is on again, you have to type the shows name in the find screen. I hate it, I want the old navigator back. My series manager was wiped out, only the shows that are now on TV are there, the shows that start up next season like desperate housewives were wiped out. AND you can't record a series of certain shows anymore, like 48 hours mystery, you can only record the show not the series, which means you have to remember everytime it's one, what's the point? Does anybody else have these problems? BTW I'm in Brevard.



My version (?) of Navigator will skip forward or backward in 15 minute increments when holding the forward button down for a little more than a few seconds. However, if you are 7 minutes into a recording, it will skip to 15 minutes, It skips to the closest 15 minute mark and then jumps at 15 minute increments.


Looking at series shows, it appears you are right. My series shows were establshed prior to the upgrade and did not go away. However, I have not yet found how to add a new series. Someone must know as this is a significant feature to be missing.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14343049
> 
> 
> Looking at series shows, it appears you are right. My series shows were establshed prior to the upgrade and did not go away. However, I have not yet found how to add a new series. Someone must know as this is a significant feature to be missing.



I found this on the Brighthouse site on how to series record from the program screen.
http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/custome...elp_guide.aspx 


It looks like you have to do it from the guide after you do a search. I'm not sure since I don't get the update until next weekend, and I'm not sure what you are dealing with.


ETA - Nevermind. That is passport instructions. I should have known BHN wouldn't have their site updated with current info. Satellite looks better and better every day.


----------



## a4bob

I am having the same problem trying to use QAM tuner to pickup HD channels without a STB at my parents house. They are brand new Samsung LCD TVs and after scanning they do pickup HD CBS on 6-1 as well, but I can't seem to pickup other major networks. A bunch of channels do pickup in the 80s range such as 85-11 which is ABC but not HD, and 85-12 which is fox but again does not seem to be HD feed. Any help/suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform* /forum/post/14281508
> 
> 
> Davio Hi all,
> 
> Our community recently switched from our old cable company to Brighthouse networks. Our old cable company sent the local HD channels through our basic cable, and if you had a tuner in your TV, you could pick them all up by just doing a channel scan. 2-1 (NBC), 6-1(CBS), 9-1(WFTV), 18-1, 35-1....they all came in. Im a little confused about Brightouse though. From what Ive been told, it should work the same way with BHN and I should be able to receive the local HD channels WITHOUT a digital box as long as my TV has a tuner. Well, my TV upstairs is pulling down 6-1 just fine, and it recognizes the others however they are just blank channels and I get a message saying low signal strength on my TV. Downstairs this isnt a problem because I have an HD-DVR box therefore digital cable, and I get all the channels through my box. I dont have room for a box upstairs though and want to pull in the local HD channels without a digital cable box and without an antenna, like our old cable company. Does anyone else pull in the local HD channels in this fashion, or is it possible I just have a weak cable signal in my room and need BHN to come out and take a look at it? The sales people when we ordered our service were totally clueless, they didnt understand how you could get local HD channels without a digital box.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Davio,
> 
> 
> I just did a digital channel scan of BHN QAM-256 channels with a USB computer HDTV tuner. I will attempt to attach a bitmap (.bmp) file of the results. The device recognized physical channels ranging from 62 to 120. I believe these represent the actual physical 6 Megahertz wide channels that are usually digitally shared among several digital/HDTV channels. For instance, Channel 80.1 is channel 9 HD, 80.2 the CW, and 80.3 Channel 9 weather. Some channels have evidently been remapped--it appears that physical channel 105 supports two WKMG (6) channels, and four WMFE channels. The channels with a (C) suffix are typically encrypted and non-suffixed channels are typically in-the-clear. Therefore it appears that if your hardware has the capability, you should be able to receive almost 50 digital /HD signals in-the-clear on BHN. I've only done spot checks on the non-suffixed channels, but most appear active. You should also remember that this is only a snapshot in time and the channels may now or in the future be dynamically allocated. Hope this helps.


----------



## DouglasR

How many HD channels did Brighthouse promise us this year? I don't think were close to that number yet! Anything on the horizon?....CinemaxHD, Movie Channel HD, Multiple StarzHd channels, I think Hbo offers several in Hd also. It would be great to get FXHd before the new season of The Shield. New Battlestar Galactica in January...might be nice to have SciFiHd also.


----------



## markc

One feature that seems to be missing with the new software, is the ability to record shows based on a keyword. I use to have some actors names as keywords so their stuff would be recorded. Anyone find this feature on the new software?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/14344178
> 
> 
> How many HD channels did Brighthouse promise us this year? I don't think were close to that number yet! Anything on the horizon?....CinemaxHD, Movie Channel HD, Multiple StarzHd channels, I think Hbo offers several in Hd also. It would be great to get FXHd before the new season of The Shield. New Battlestar Galactica in January...might be nice to have SciFiHd also.



The year is not over yet. Don't know if they really want to add new channels while they are in the middle of pushing out Navigator to all the cable boxes. Once they have Navigator out and SDV enabled, they will probably start rolling out those channels.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

We had a lightening strike very close to the house and lost cable. BHN won't be here for two days. :-( So I tried to diagnose the problem myself.


With the cable running directly from the wall, i.e., no powered splitters, etc., to the cable modem or DVR I get no signal. However with this cable connected directly to my TV I get really fuzzy analog channels. I can't pick up any digital/QAM channels on the TV.


So, does the DVR (SA830HD) only accept digital signals?


I'm thinking that the cable box on the street has somehow fried just enough to put out bad analog but no digital. I was surprised that it was only half-fried like that.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14343049
> 
> 
> My version (?) of Navigator will skip forward or backward in 15 minute increments when holding the forward button down for a little more than a few seconds. However, if you are 7 minutes into a recording, it will skip to 15 minutes, It skips to the closest 15 minute mark and then jumps at 15 minute increments.
> 
> 
> Looking at series shows, it appears you are right. My series shows were establshed prior to the upgrade and did not go away. However, I have not yet found how to add a new series. Someone must know as this is a significant feature to be missing.



I have found the way to record a series. You can no longer press the red record button. You have to (in the program guide) highligh the program and press Select, which will then give you the Record Series option.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14345285
> 
> 
> We had a lightening strike very close to the house and lost cable. BHN won't be here for two days. :-( So I tried to diagnose the problem myself.
> 
> 
> With the cable running directly from the wall, i.e., no powered splitters, etc., to the cable modem or DVR I get no signal. However with this cable connected directly to my TV I get really fuzzy analog channels. I can't pick up any digital/QAM channels on the TV.
> 
> 
> So, does the DVR (SA830HD) only accept digital signals?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that the cable box on the street has somehow fried just enough to put out bad analog but no digital. I was surprised that it was only half-fried like that.




really snowy picture is most likely damaged cable or splitter somewhere. if it was an amp or something, maint. techs would've rolled on it


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjswen* /forum/post/14338635
> 
> 
> I finally got the new navigator download, and I absolutely CANNOT fast forward or rewind in 15 minute incriments anymore, I called Brighthouse and they said it's no longer available. I have the 8300 and when I hold down the fast forward it just circles between slow 2 and 3. It also doesn't have the minutes anymore. When you are watching a show you can't just press guide and c anymore to see when that particular show is on again, you have to type the shows name in the find screen. I hate it, I want the old navigator back. My series manager was wiped out, only the shows that are now on TV are there, the shows that start up next season like desperate housewives were wiped out. AND you can't record a series of certain shows anymore, like 48 hours mystery, you can only record the show not the series, which means you have to remember everytime it's one, what's the point? Does anybody else have these problems? BTW I'm in Brevard.



to record series.. you can find the show in the guide, hit select and it gives record series option


same thing in the find search window.. find the program, choose a program, hit select and choose record series


----------



## Cuneiform

qam tuning help (A4Bob)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am having the same problem trying to use QAM tuner to pickup HD channels without a STB at my parents house. They are brand new Samsung LCD TVs and after scanning they do pickup HD CBS on 6-1 as well, but I can't seem to pickup other major networks. A bunch of channels do pickup in the 80s range such as 85-11 which is ABC but not HD, and 85-12 which is fox but again does not seem to be HD feed. Any help/suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks.


a4bob,


I don't know what algorithm your HDTVs use during the scan, but you may be able to manually enter the physical channel values (80-1 for channel 9 HD, for instance) and if your TV accepts it, then make it a "favorite" (assuming the TV has that option). If this approach succeeds, then you can refer to the scan results I posted earlier and enter those channels manually. Unfortunately, these channel assignments will probably not be static much longer, but if you can access them now without a STB, you'll certainly be getting more value for your BHN dollar!


----------



## bluejay

Since the upgrade when I do a select a program for a vcr reminder, nothing seems to happen. It used to turn on, display rec, and stay on the selected program, and then turn off afterwards. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I posted yesterday about a lightning hit that caused a BHN outage. I've got an update and a question.


It appears that the BHN cable from the wall is now carrying only a very noisy analog signal and no digital signal. I can get very poor analog signal at my TV tuner, but no digital channels. (I used to receive QAM digital channels.) And I get no digital signal detection on my DVR or cable modem. I think that the problem started with a lightning hit on the cable or box outside. JamesD-CFL suggested that it a cable or splitter problem. (Thank you, BTW.) BHN will be out here tomorrow to look into it.


So somehow this power surge on the cable went through my BHN powered-splitter, through the BHN cable modem, and into my home router. The switch and cable modem seem to still work - lots of flashing lights, a functioning ethernet port, just no digital signal. However my router was fried. And everything attached to the router was fried - a motherboard NIC, a PCI NIC card, and another network switch. And behind that other switch another motherboard NIC and an Xbox were also fried. These components were all on different power circuits and all had surge protectors. The only thing in common, and the only thing that got fried, was the network interface. So all I can conclude is that somehow this surge jumped through the BHN equipment (seemingly without damaging it) and blew up everything connected to the network, even jumping through network switches. I find that very, very hard to believe, but THIS IS THE SECOND TIME IT'S HAPPENED!


To protect against this the first time it happened I installed a simple coax surge protector. But this protector apparently has enough of a drop that it caused signal problems, so the BHN tech removed it.


So my question is: Is there something specific I should request from the tech tomorrow to protect from this happening a third time? I think all I really want is a coax surge protector, but I want one that BHN will stand behind and not blame all my low signal issues on. I'd prefer to actually get it from BHN so that I won't be blamed for signal drops. Do they sell or provide such a device? I really wanted to ask the question on this forum in case the tech had no clue what I was talking about. If I could give him a model number or whatever then that would be great.


Thanks.


----------



## allowiches

APC makes ethernet surge suppressors. I bought a bunch about five years ago after a strike took out all sorts of ethernet ports, a router, and a switch. A tech told me that the CAT5 cables picked up the static electricity and sent it through the house. I don't know if it was true, but it sounded good since only ethernet ports were damaged. At that time the model of the surge supressor was PNET1.


----------



## tekmassa

I have never seen the standalone ethernet surge supressors before. It would make me nervous that it grounds into the PC's chassis (at least that's how the picture shows it). There are also several surge suppressor strips out there for AC that include protected RJ45 ports. I know my Belkin and APC UPS's have them.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/14353164
> 
> 
> APC makes ethernet surge suppressors. I bought a bunch about five years ago after a strike took out all sorts of ethernet ports, a router, and a switch. A tech told me that the CAT5 cables picked up the static electricity and sent it through the house. I don't know if it was true, but it sounded good since only ethernet ports were damaged. At that time the model of the surge supressor was PNET1.



Interesting. Was the tech saying that the static electricity originated from the coax coming into the house, and therefore just one protector between the cable modem and router would be enough? Or was he saying that this has nothing to do with the cable modem, and the static electricity is just all over the damn house, and since NICs are succeptable to static then one protector per device is necessary? I would think it would be the former, especially since the cable just happened to go out at the same time.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Hmm. I just realized that cable (from the road, before all the switches, splitters, etc.) runs down my wall right next to a batch of ethernet cables. Maybe the surge is jumping from the coax to the network in that wall, in which case putting a surge protector between the cable modem and router won't help. I really need a coax surge protector outside the house, assuming that's where the problem is coming in and not just a general static electricity in the air problem.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

OK, at the risk of becoming even more boring and repetitive, this is what I think I need - mounted outside before the cable comes into the house.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...pv-8-2002.html 


Hopefully BHN will sell me something like this that they will stand behind and not blame for all my low signal issues.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14353569
> 
> 
> OK, at the risk of becoming even more boring and repetitive, this is what I think I need - mounted outside before the cable comes into the house.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...pv-8-2002.html
> 
> 
> Hopefully BHN will sell me something like this that they will stand behind and not blame for all my low signal issues.



YMMV My service is underground cable. The cable is fed thru a coaxial barrel connector mounted to my house that is about 1 foot up the wall and routed into the house. The barrel has a #10 ga wire ran to the ground rod shared with my electric service panel. The splitter and BHN modem is located in a grounded service/distribution panel in the laundry room. UPS's on the computers and main TV....so far have been lucky.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/14354595
> 
> 
> YMMV My service is underground cable. The cable is fed thru a coaxial barrel connector mounted to my house that is about 1 foot up the wall and routed into the house. The barrel has a #10 ga wire ran to the ground rod shared with my electric service panel. The splitter and BHN modem is located in a grounded service/distribution panel in the laundry room. UPS's on the computers and main TV....so far have been lucky.



I think I've got that same grounded barrel on the way into my house. I wonder if the ground is still attached, and with the proper gauge wire. I'll check that with the BHN tech tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Barry928

The ground wire is not something to overlook as part of lighting damage prevention but also proper wiring in general to prevent ground loops and possible water pipe corrosion. I think half the ground rods I check below the utility meter are either broke off, loose, corroded, or just missing. It has become the first thing I check when I move into a new house. The last time I moved I drove a new copper rod and re-did all the grounds with new wire, connectors and grease. If the rod is not in the water table with a clean and tight connection above ground it is not doing you much good. When I signed up for Vonage I not only shut off service with Bellsouth but I also went outside and cut the aerial drop wire away from the house. One less path for lighting.


----------



## rich21

Also, the more ground rods the better, more effective in dissipating the charge in to the ground.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14353408
> 
> 
> Interesting. Was the tech saying that the static electricity originated from the coax coming into the house, and therefore just one protector between the cable modem and router would be enough? Or was he saying that this has nothing to do with the cable modem, and the static electricity is just all over the damn house, and since NICs are succeptable to static then one protector per device is necessary? I would think it would be the former, especially since the cable just happened to go out at the same time.



The strike was right outside the house. You know the kind that flashes and bangs instantly. The tech implied that the CAT5's that run through the house (attic) picked up the charge because all the air gets charged when it is that close. He was a computer parts changer working for Dell. He had to replace the motherboard because the onboard NIC was fried. (Thankfully I had a service contract.) He said he sees it all the time. I didn't press him because it made sense at the time and he seemed knowledgeable. Also because the only things damaged were attached to the CAT5's. I now have those surge suppressors on my computers. I didn't put them on my switch or router since they are easy (cheap) to replace.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/14357319
> 
> 
> The strike was right outside the house. You know the kind that flashes and bangs instantly. The tech implied that the CAT5's that run through the house (attic) picked up the charge because all the air gets charged when it is that close. He was a computer parts changer working for Dell. He had to replace the motherboard because the onboard NIC was fried. (Thankfully I had a service contract.) He said he sees it all the time. I didn't press him because it made sense at the time and he seemed knowledgeable. Also because the only things damaged were attached to the CAT5's. I now have those surge suppressors on my computers. I didn't put them on my switch or router since they are easy (cheap) to replace.



Well, this was pretty much the same theory presented by the BHN tech today. He was quite positive that because of the shielding on the coax there was no way a power surge could escape the coax and cause a static burst on adjacent network cables. Apparently the surve on the coax and a potential static discharge, both due to the lightning stike, were parallel events and not one cause by the other. Since ethernet cable is completely unshielded I guess I can buy this.


As far as the surge protector on the barrel outside the house, he was strongly against it and said BHN wouldn't allow it. Instead he recommended that we have the house ground verified, just as Barry and others have recommended. Apparently the power company is responsible for the house ground, so we have a call into them.


Lastly, the reason I wasn't getting cable for the last two days was a little tap splitter that I hadn't noticed. (It was sending a signal to the cable modem.) Apparently the lightning blew out this splitter but the power splitter and modem beyond it were unharmed. Damn, I would have replaced this two days ago if I had noticed it. Family not happy with my incompetence.


I know this has been long and boring, but hopefully folks learned something about how to protect themselves from lightning surges.


----------



## MisterJ

This may sounds like a dumb question, but is the reason that the coax is "looped" on the outside wall of the house where is come out of the ground (underground wiring) to help prevent lightning surges? Just something I thought about occasionally and never really knew the answer.


----------



## Barry928

I don't find the subject of lighting damage boring. If this discussion saves other people from damage because of the preventive measures it is worth every word. Any of you guys actually going outside to grab hold of the ground rod and check the connection this weekend?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/14362489
> 
> 
> This may sounds like a dumb question, but is the reason that the coax is "looped" on the outside wall of the house where is come out of the ground (underground wiring) to help prevent lightning surges? Just something I thought about occasionally and never really knew the answer.



It is simply a drip loop to let the water drain off the cable and away from the connections and secondly, extra wire in case you need to replace the connector.


----------



## tekmassa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14362504
> 
> 
> Any of you guys actually going outside to grab hold of the ground rod and check the connection this weekend?



Actually, I double checked it this evening while mowing. Ground lines from house, cable connection, and phone box all 3 running from the side of the house to ground rod are solid.


----------



## mgsports

Would you like see Orlando's Local Stations as distant Local Channels on S. Dish and have a Station like WGN America and TBS?

Is WKMG still in the Radio?


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/14362620
> 
> 
> It is simply a drip loop to let the water drain off the cable and away from the connections and secondly, extra wire in case you need to replace the connector.




That makes sense! Thanks


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14362504
> 
> 
> I don't find the subject of lighting damage boring. If this discussion saves other people from damage because of the preventive measures it is worth every word. Any of you guys actually going outside to grab hold of the ground rod and check the connection this weekend?



I checked my ground rod when I redid the wiring in my house about 3 years ago, since you mentioned it, I'll check it again this weekend. Where I live, metallic stuff doesn't last to long outdoors.


Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Derek K.

re: coax surge protectors


I can't believe that a surge protector (coax, ethernet, power, whatever) is going to protect you from a direct lightning strike. Lightning travels quite a ways (thousands of ft.) through a pretty good insulator (air). Do you think the tiny little circuits in surge protectors are going to do much?


I still have upses on all of the computers for protection from the crappy power we have, not lightning.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/14365034
> 
> 
> re: coax surge protectors
> 
> 
> I can't believe that a surge protector (coax, ethernet, power, whatever) is going to protect you from a direct lightning strike. Lightning travels quite a ways (thousands of ft.) through a pretty good insulator (air). Do you think the tiny little circuits in surge protectors are going to do much?
> 
> 
> I still have upses on all of the computers for protection from the crappy power we have, not lightning.



Yeah, speaking for myself, I was probably careless when choosing words to refer to lightning issues. Certainly if a directly lightning strike hits the house then cable insulation wouldn't provide any protection. If that happened I'd be more concerned with the hole in my wall and putting out the fire. I'm just looking for protection from local hits that cause surges, static, or whatever it is that's zapping my equipment. I probably won't be going so far as putting a Faraday cage around my house.


----------



## Barry928

This is what I use.


Gas Tubes
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/item.aspx?id=928 


Cheaper Gas Tubes without ground screw.
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/item.aspx?id=929 


Cat5e
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/productfamily.aspx?id=200 


I have coaxial gas tube protectors at multiple stages throughout the signal chain for both BHN and my off air antenna. I also use the cat5 data line protector after the cable modem. A small UPS keeps the crappy power grid from interrupting the cable/data service daily. My theater gets another level of protection from a Furman Elite 15 and more gas tubes where the expensive gear is connected. Nothing will survive a direct lighting hit but I have survived some powerful near misses when my neighbors reported damage.


I have one of these surge protectors on my main fuse panel but I don't know if it does any good except to tell you when a surge has occurred.
http://www.intermatic.com/Default.as...n=prod&pid=339


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14365275
> 
> 
> I probably won't be going so far as putting a Faraday cage around my house.



then you would be inviting lightning to hit your house!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14365313
> 
> 
> This is what I use.
> 
> 
> Gas Tubes
> http://www.hyperlinktech.com/item.aspx?id=928
> 
> 
> Cat5e
> http://www.hyperlinktech.com/productfamily.aspx?id=200
> 
> 
> I have coaxial gas tube protectors at multiple stages throughout the signal chain for both BHN and my off air antenna. I also use the cat5 data line protector after the cable modem. A small UPS keeps the crappy power grid from interrupting the cable/data service daily. My theater gets another level of protection from a Furman Elite 15 and more gas tubes where the expensive gear is connected. Nothing will survive a direct lighting hit but I have survived some powerful near misses when my neighbors reported damage.
> 
> 
> I have one of these surge protectors on my main fuse panel but I don't know if it does any good except to tell you when a surge has occurred.
> http://www.intermatic.com/Default.as...n=prod&pid=339



Barry, so I suppose the 0.4dB loss isn't an issue for the BHN signal? It seems like an insignificant loss. Do you remove it before the tech comes out, or have they generally been ok with it? Have you actually put one outside where the grounded barrel plug is?


Regarding the cat5 protectors, I guess you didn't take the approach of putting one in front of each network device (like allowiches). The more I think of it, the more I question all that unshielded cat5e in my attic. I'm leaning towards the allowich approach. Or maybe even just move to wireless-N.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/14365392
> 
> 
> then you would be inviting lightning to hit your house!



Exactly! I've heard that age-old debate amongst sailboaters. Try to be invisible and get your ass kicked if lighning finds you, or put up a good defense and dare it to find you.


----------



## Barry928

Happy-The signal loss is not causing me issues. I do remove the one outside before a BHN tech arrives. I have not had to do that for a long time and it is tricky because I have to re-apply heat shrink each time to match the original BHN install. Right now I only have one cat5e protector but I may consider adding more.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14365313
> 
> 
> This is what I use.
> 
> 
> Gas Tubes
> http://www.hyperlinktech.com/item.aspx?id=928
> 
> 
> Cheaper Gas Tubes without ground screw.
> http://www.hyperlinktech.com/item.aspx?id=929
> 
> 
> Cat5e
> http://www.hyperlinktech.com/productfamily.aspx?id=200
> 
> 
> I have coaxial gas tube protectors at multiple stages throughout the signal chain for both BHN and my off air antenna. I also use the cat5 data line protector after the cable modem. A small UPS keeps the crappy power grid from interrupting the cable/data service daily. My theater gets another level of protection from a Furman Elite 15 and more gas tubes where the expensive gear is connected. Nothing will survive a direct lighting hit but I have survived some powerful near misses when my neighbors reported damage.
> 
> 
> I have one of these surge protectors on my main fuse panel but I don't know if it does any good except to tell you when a surge has occurred.
> http://www.intermatic.com/Default.as...n=prod&pid=339



Barry: If I understand this properly, I should get extra surge protection if I purchased 2 of the cheaper gas filled protectors and screwed one into the back of my Belkin surge protector where BHN cable is currently attached and (for example) screwed the other onto the splitter that provides my internet connection. Said another way, I can insert then into the cable lines before my equipment and get extra protection. Thanks


----------



## Barry928

With added protection from the gas tubes comes more troubleshooting when the cable seems to go out. Is it a BHN outage or did the gas tube pop from a big hit? Which gas tube is the problem? After you wait a while to see if the cable comes back on its own you start walking around with a meter checking continuity or just removing the tube to see if the signal returns.


----------



## MattKey

Not sure if this is allowed, but I found the story at the end of this link to be an interesting read on HD aimed at the non techy.....

http://www.popularmechanics.com/tech...y/4275063.html


----------



## rolltide1017

Anyone know an address where U-verse is available in Miami? I just want to see what there prices are like and the type of selections you can make but the websites wants an address before it lets you do that stuff.


Also, does anyone know how U-verse would be installed. Is it like DirecTV were you have to run wires through windows or balcony door (I'm in an apartment) or can it use the already built in cable lines? That is also another thing keeping me from going back to DirecTV, I just don't want to have to deal with all the wires running along the walls and through windows or doors (especially now that I have a 9 month old).


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for posting that link Satpro. This is another subject that deserves more discussion. Ground loops can cause many problems. The classic example is the hum bar slowly rolling through the picture when using an analog video connection. I have been working full time engineering home theaters for a couple years now and ground loops have been some of the most difficult problems to troubleshoot in the field. The biggest offender is the coaxial cable having a different ground potential than the main electrical ground. If you have an analog video connection with a DVR and you see a hum bar it is easy to troubleshoot. Simply pause the recording and look for the hum bar. Now unscrew the coax from the back of the cable box and you can see the hum bar go away. This is where a product like Satpro's link will fix the problem.


The problem that stumped me for a little longer was the digital ground loop. Unlike analog when you use HDMI or DVI a hum bar is not visible. The big clue is a glitch happening on a regular interval. If it seems like you see or hear a glitch every five minutes or maybe every fifteen minutes you may have a ground loop.


This subject has become a big enough problem I have signed up for a three hour class at CEDIA in September taught by an engineer from Jensen Transformers.

http://www.jensen-transformers.com/


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/14375977
> 
> 
> You might also want to consider this product as well, it helps eliminate ground loops/hum bars and reduces cable line electrical noise, I was skeptical because of the price but it worked and eliminated the rolling hum bars on my Comcast HD box.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/pico-macom-t...202749807.html



Have you, or anyone, found a good local company for devices such as this, or the devices Barry, Allowiches, and others have recommended? Maybe Radio Shack? Or Skycraft (or is that only used stuff)?


----------



## Barry928

I have not looked for these at Skycraft and I refuse to pay the huge price markup at Radio Shack. You can usually find this stuff on the internet. It is amazing the price difference between the buy.com product and the jensen product.

http://www.markertek.com/SearchProdL...1FF&pagesize=0


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14373145
> 
> 
> Anyone know an address where U-verse is available in Miami? I just want to see what there prices are like and the type of selections you can make but the websites wants an address before it lets you do that stuff.
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know how U-verse would be installed. Is it like DirecTV were you have to run wires through windows or balcony door (I'm in an apartment) or can it use the already built in cable lines? That is also another thing keeping me from going back to DirecTV, I just don't want to have to deal with all the wires running along the walls and through windows or doors (especially now that I have a 9 month old).



You should be able to use zip code 33442. Here is a link to the channel listing: https://uma.att.com/uma/RetrieveChan...A&FORMAT=POPUP


----------



## Barry928

I pulled this out of the link with the U-400 package selected.


A&E HD

Animal Planet HD

Big Ten Network HD

Bravo HD

CNBC HD

CNBC HD

CNN HD

Cinemax HD

Cinemax HD - West

Discovery Channel HD

ESPN HD

ESPN2 HD

Food Network HD

HBO Comedy HD

HBO Family HD

HBO HD

HBO HD - West

HBO2 HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

HGTV HD

History HD

Lifetime Movie Network HD

MHD

NFL Network HD

National Geographic Channel HD

Sci Fi Channel HD

Science Channel HD

Showtime HD

Showtime HD - West

Starz HD

Starz HD - West

Starz Kids & Family HD

TBS HD

TNT HD

The Learning Channel HD

The Movie Channel HD

Universal HD

Universal HD

VERSUS & The Golf Channel HD

WFOR-HD-4 (CBS)

WGN HD

WLRN-HD-17 (PBS)

WPBT-HD-2 (PBS)

WPEC-HD-12 (CBS)

WPLG-HD-10 (ABC)

WPTV-HD-5 (NBC)

WPTV-HD-5 (NBC)

WSCV-HD-51 (TEL)

WSCV-HD-51 (TEL)

WSFL-HD-39 (THE CW)

WSVN-HD-7 (FOX)

WTVJ-HD-6 (NBC)

WTVJ-HD-6 (NBC)

Wealth TV HD


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/14375977
> 
> 
> You might also want to consider this product as well, it helps eliminate ground loops/hum bars and reduces cable line electrical noise, I was skeptical because of the price but it worked and eliminated the rolling hum bars on my Comcast HD box.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/pico-macom-t...202749807.html



Would you use this outside the house before the coax hits the splitter or do you put one of these before the coax hits each of the DVR boxes or TV if you don't use a box?


----------



## rolltide1017

BHN Insiders or employees:


What would it take to get BHN to add ESPN360 to our internet subscriptions?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14377404
> 
> 
> I pulled this out of the link with the U-400 package selected.
> 
> 
> A&E HD
> 
> Animal Planet HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> Bravo HD
> 
> CNBC HD
> 
> CNBC HD
> 
> CNN HD
> 
> ...



Hmmm... not significantly different from what we have now


----------



## allowiches

I got a recorded phone call from BHN on Sunday warning me of my download Tuesday morning. We had already written down our information. We had 113 programs in our series section. We cut it down to 71. I guess since a lot of them aren't currently running BHN will cut it down even more. I'm sure my phone at work will be ringing all day with complaints from my wife about the new software. Should be fun!



ETA: I know it was off topic, but I really enjoyed the discussion on lightning, surge supression, grounding, etc. I know I learned a lot!


----------



## mattfl

I got the call on sunday too for my HD-DVR. Weird that my old standard HD box upstairs already got the update and I never received a call.


----------



## dsinger

I got the same call Sunday. Hopefully this time will be a success which I define as all my recorded programs including those on an esata drive survive intack and playable. BHN tried to gator me on 7/3 w/o notification and the SA 8300 HD was screwed up for hours before reverting to Passport. About a 100 GB of movies now reside on my PC just in case.


----------



## dsinger

I was gatored overnight and it seems to be working ok. It recognised my esata drive and all the recorded programs appear to be there. Does anyone know how to get into the diagnostic menu? Holding down select and exit at the same time for an extended period caused something to flash on the box's menu screen (channel etc.). Entered channel 711 and this brought up sort of an overview screen on TV showing software version and some other less than useful info. Couldn't find a way to go beyond this to the other "pages". Thanks


----------



## Sgooter

My second 8300HD-DVR box was "gator'd" early this morning. Seems OK so far. I did a quick tweak of the settings, then did a quick check of stored movies/sports -- all looks to still be there. My bedroom DVR box was gator'd earlier this month and lost all of its stored programs, then it totally died a day or two later...after nearly 18 months of problem-free performance.


Anyone know for sure how Navigator's "Picture Size" settings are supposed to work?

I set my bedroom DVR box for "Stretch", presumably to remove the side bars on 4:3 SD channels. However, everyday I have to re-enter this "Stretch" setting for the SD channels. I seem to recall that with Passport, my settings were 16:9 Wide, and 4:3 Stretch, and never had to change it.


Generally speaking, I'm not impressed with Navigator. It's indeed different, but I have yet to see any notable improvements over Passport.


----------



## reel

Has anybody else been having reduced channels via QAM recently? Roughly, the past two weeks my recording of How I Met Your Mother reruns failed (channel 6.1). I tried to tune it in directly with another tuner and search for it on other frequencies and I can no longer locate the channel. I am wondering if this is another signal issue for me or something larger.


I still get channels 2.1, 2.2, and 35.1 fine. It seems like I lost pretty much everything else.


----------



## GoBig

so I have finally have had enough, after the new firmware decided to delete a show that I had marked not to delete and was in the middle of watching I decided to get off my butt and make the call to DTV.


DTVs current NFL ticket deal is pretty hard to beat. In the end I will be paying less/month after my referral credit and other deals they offered me just for signing up for NFL ticket. The current deal also includes a free HDDVR if you sign up for NFL ticket.


I will miss PiP, PBSHD, and MOJO(yes I actually watch it, Love Beer Nutz!). But with football season coming up I am sure that I will get over it soon enough.


Hope that BHN gets there act together in the next 2 years. This current firmware is just to irritating for me to even consider staying.


----------



## rolltide1017

U-Verse could be coming to the Orlando area soon!?


I found this job listing on AT&T website:



> Quote:
> AT&T Premises Technician - Orlando, FL-0807046
> 
> *Job Description*
> *LOOKING FOR A COMPANY THAT VALUES YOUR POTENTIAL?*
> 
> A job with AT&T as a Premises Technician can provide you with exactly that!
> 
> Don't miss this opportunity to join the company recognized by _Fortune_ magazine as the *World's Most Admired Telecommunications Company* and named as one of the *2008 Top 50 Companies for Diversity* by DiversityInc.
> 
> Take advantage of our paid training and wide range of career possibilities. AT&T offers a competitive salary, company provided vehicles and tools and benefits that include medical, dental, paid vacation, and more!
> 
> *Our Premises Technicians work both inside and outside and are responsible for the installation and customer care of the new U-verse integrated digital TV, high speed Internet and voice services.*
> 
> What you'll do as an AT&T Premises Technician:
> 
> Educate customers on service features and functionality
> Verify all services are working correctly
> Install and rearrange inside wires
> Possibly work in small confined spaces or aloft (up to 28ft)
> Work with hand tools
> Work outdoors in all kinds of weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qualifications*
> 
> In addition to STRONG communication skills, our Premises Technicians must have the following:
> Valid state drivers license and non-negligent driving record
> Meet 275lbs weight limit due to safety restrictions
> Ability to lift and move up to 80lbs
> Ability to work a flexible schedule including evenings and weekends
> Satisfactory results from a background/employment history investigation and drug screening
> Qualify on pre-employment screening:
> 
> Technical/Mechanical Test - Field II (TMT-F II)
> 
> Basic Computer Skills Test (BCST)
> 
> Customer Service Assessment - Field (CSA-F)
> Test study guides can be found here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To apply online, click here .



I was pointed there by this forum post over at www.uverseusers.com .


I'm kinda excited about this although I'm not sure how AT&T handles apartment installs. If I have to have wires running along the base of my walls and around doors I'll probably stay away (another reason why I haven't jumped back onto satellite).


----------



## dsinger

Does anyone know how to fix this Gator problem? With Passport, I could search thru the guide by hitting my Favorite channel botton and it would show the current channel in the reduced window but allow me to check what was on the favorites for any hour I chose to check. With Gator the damned thing actually changes channels when the guide is up and I hit the Favorites botton. In Settings under Favorites, I tried both settings (Favorites, All Channels) and still have the problem. This creates a PITA in that to check furture shows I have to check ALL of them 4 at a time rather than the 12-14 favorites. Note that I am using a Harmony remote. Thanks


----------



## allowiches

Try searching for a ball game. Use to be able to enter MLB and move over to the MLB, hit SELECT and it would expand and all the games would be listed under that. Now there are dozens (not kidding) of MLBs listed. You have to click on each one to expand it and see what game it is. It is useless.


Also missing is the time index when using the trick play buffer.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

The new Gator software was downloaded to my two 8300HDs Tues and after setting the front panel display to channel always I find that when I turn the box off the time is displayed as with the Passport software but after a few hours it changes to the default channel. If I turn the box on and then off the time is displayed for another few hours and then the channel again.


----------



## allowiches

What is the best way to contact BHN and let them know what features of the new software stink and which are missing? Or is the software controlled by Time Warner so it would be a waste of time?


----------



## dsinger

More adventures with the guide: selected favorites rather than all channels, started going thru channels 4 at a time and none of the favorites appeared. It was like they had been delisted with no apparent way of showing them seperately. Selecting all channels made the favorites reappear in the list. While going completely around the horn 4 at a time in the 600 series of channels the 8300 HD got stuck on 1 channel w/o a listed program, it shut itself down and did a hard boot. I was praying for Passport to reappear but it didn't!!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/14402032
> 
> 
> What is the best way to contact BHN and let them know what features of the new software stink and which are missing? Or is the software controlled by Time Warner so it would be a waste of time?



It's being developed by Time Warner Cable.


----------



## burnmacs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reel* /forum/post/14393745
> 
> 
> Has anybody else been having reduced channels via QAM recently? Roughly, the past two weeks my recording of How I Met Your Mother reruns failed (channel 6.1). I tried to tune it in directly with another tuner and search for it on other frequencies and I can no longer locate the channel. I am wondering if this is another signal issue for me or something larger.
> 
> 
> I still get channels 2.1, 2.2, and 35.1 fine. It seems like I lost pretty much everything else.



I just want to post a sanity check for you. I'm located within Melbourne city limits and see the same thing. I did an auto-setup on my TV and then tried to manually add the stations as well.


----------



## rich21

I think 6.1 is up around 105.x The other stations are there, they just don't seem to remap.


Well the update is a complete disaster. My box gets to the point of "converting program" and reboots and does it all over again. I have only 1 program recorded so its not a space problem.


Ironically, got a piece of mail today from D* that says there isn't any up front cost on the HD DVR.


----------



## rich21

Called D* and got the HD DVR + HD Pack + NFL Ticket/SF + bunch-o-premium for 62.98/month for 4 months. If I cancel the premium after the 4 months initial offer, the bill goes to $74.99. No up front charge for the DVR. So long BHN.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Got the update.


Not too bad.


Long boot time is annoying. Channel changing is about the same. I didn't lose favorite channels or recorded shows, however lost many of my series recording programs, no big deal, probably will re-do them in the fall anyway.


I like how it shows you the percentage of disc space you are using.


Is there a way to skip segements of time (15 min) when watching recordings? I wanted to see a guest on letterman and sat through several minutes of fast forward, got to my guest, watched, lightning strike cause a 7 minute reboot, had to FF through it all again. Annoying.


Hitting "A" to see what is currently on grouped by topic is pretty cool, although while scrolling through it the box did another 7 minute reboot.


The color scheme and graphics are an improvement. Looks more modern and computer-like.


Overall not bad. For what I do 99% of the time, it's about the same as passport. I just hope these reboots aren't a common occurance.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/14409245
> 
> 
> Is there a way to skip segements of time (15 min) when watching recordings? I wanted to see a guest on letterman and sat through several minutes of fast forward, got to my guest, watched, lightning strike cause a 7 minute reboot, had to FF through it all again. Annoying.



Press and hold the FF or REW buttons to skip 15 minutes.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/14409245
> 
> 
> Got the update.
> 
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> 
> Long boot time is annoying. Channel changing is about the same. I didn't lose favorite channels or recorded shows, however lost many of my series recording programs, no big deal, probably will re-do them in the fall anyway.
> 
> 
> I like how it shows you the percentage of disc space you are using.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to skip segements of time (15 min) when watching recordings? I wanted to see a guest on letterman and sat through several minutes of fast forward, got to my guest, watched, lightning strike cause a 7 minute reboot, had to FF through it all again. Annoying.
> 
> 
> Hitting "A" to see what is currently on grouped by topic is pretty cool, although while scrolling through it the box did another 7 minute reboot.
> 
> 
> The color scheme and graphics are an improvement. Looks more modern and computer-like.
> 
> 
> Overall not bad. For what I do 99% of the time, it's about the same as passport. I just hope these reboots aren't a common occurance.



How do you get it to show the % of disc space used? Thanks


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/14410055
> 
> 
> How do you get it to show the % of disc space used? Thanks



Press the 'List' button.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/14409245
> 
> 
> Got the update.
> 
> Is there a way to skip segements of time (15 min) when watching recordings? I wanted to see a guest on letterman and sat through several minutes of fast forward, got to my guest, watched, lightning strike cause a 7 minute reboot, had to FF through it all again. Annoying.



Hold down the FF button.


----------



## property33

Hmmmmmmm.
http://www.wftv.com/technology/17065261/detail.html


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/14417319
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.
> http://www.wftv.com/technology/17065261/detail.html



Well, between this and the ruling against early cell phone termination in California we almost have one piece of good news.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/14419296
> 
> 
> Well, between this and the ruling against early cell phone termination in California we almost have one piece of good news.



Removing early termination charges could result in no further price subsidies and therefore higher prices.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14419390
> 
> 
> Removing early termination charges could result in no further price subsidies and therefore higher prices.



I don't agree. Too much competition between the big 3 cell companies, at least in the major metro areas. It's a stagnant or declining market for them as far as prices for the actual phones OR the service contracts.


Actually, with the exception of a couple of small areas out west/midwest, and some obscure areas in Florida and Maine, CONUS is pretty well covered by cell service, regardless of the carrier.


----------



## allowiches

AVS is back! Now everyone remember what they posted last week and put it back. Ready...GO!


----------



## jaylynch

I had my original 8300 (Passport) replaced by the 8300 HDC w/Navigator about 3 weeks ago. The tech told me that I wouldn't like it. I connected an external eSATA drive as I did with the 8300.


I experienced numerous lockup/crashes where the STB would freeze on the program menu and sometimes during a program. Also found that the STB would ocassionally reboot automatically.


After swapping the box and two tech visits, I was told by the last tech to remove the SATA drive. Since removing the drive, I have not experienced the STB lockups.


Anyone else running into this?


I came real close to canceling my BHN TV service. I may yet.










Thanks.


Jay Lynch


----------



## jcybert

After a successful software upgrade last week, I've noticed the absence or poor implementation of several features the old software had.


It looks like we have lost the Timed Record function. It came in handy if you knew that a program was going to be on in a few weeks. You could set it to manually record the show. This weekend I noticed that if I wanted to record an hour of the Olympics, I had to record the whole 8 hour program. You can lengthen a recording by 2 hours but you can only shorten by 15 minutes. Timed Record used to let you manually set up any recording times you wanted.


The Search by Key Word function was a great tool if you wanted to find a movie with a particular actor in it.


You used to be able to find another instance of the program you were watching by simply going to the guide and pressing the C key. Now you have to go to search and manually type in the title.


You can no longer determine if you are in a Stretch Mode (# key) without looking in the menu or scrolling through the modes. It used to tell you.


And, why does playback jump ahead 8 seconds after you rewind to re-watch something? Not very intuitive.


This was quite the upgrade!


----------



## Tim James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcybert* /forum/post/14421574
> 
> 
> And, why does playback jump ahead 8 seconds after you rewind to re-watch something?



Because it sucks.


Maybe there were a lot of... slow... people that couldn't hit that play button fast enough and they got complaints.


They need to just make a power user mode and charge us a dollar per month (for support or to pad the profits) so we can tweak all these things.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim James* /forum/post/14422888
> 
> 
> Because it sucks.
> 
> 
> Maybe there were a lot of... slow... people that couldn't hit that play button fast enough and they got complaints.
> 
> 
> They need to just make a power user mode and charge us a dollar per month (for support or to pad the profits) so we can tweak all these things.


_Bright House Networks is proud to introduce the new PowerDVR feature! For only $19.99 more a mouth, customers can now fully customize their HD DVR experience!





Additional fees are required for additional hardware_


----------



## Hakemon

Hey guys, got a new TV for my HD experience (or in this case, it's better when OTA rather than cable, for local channels).

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...0957Custom.jpg 


Samsung 40" 1080p 530 Series LCD TV


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14424231
> 
> 
> Hey guys, got a new TV for my HD experience (or in this case, it's better when OTA rather than cable, for local channels).
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...0957Custom.jpg
> 
> 
> Samsung 40" 1080p 530 Series LCD TV




CONGRATS!! Nice set ya got!


----------



## Hakemon

Thanks. Made a video of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCn52VGDhxE 


Sadly the cable box rebooted at the time, and I started the video while OTA..


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14426194
> 
> 
> Thanks. Made a video of it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCn52VGDhxE
> 
> 
> Sadly the cable box rebooted at the time, and I started the video while OTA..



Did I see albums leaning against your stereo cabinet?! C'mon, you can tell your Uncle HFB. And I promise not to say anything to your mom about the National Geographic pr0n I saw sticking out from under your mattress. (I love TV reflections.)


----------



## Hakemon

No pr0n, I'm all Cyber. XD JK (Or am I?







)


And those aren't Albums, they are LaserDiscs...


----------



## rich21

Don't knock vinyl, its actually making a comeback. Even amazon sells LPs


----------



## mjswen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcybert* /forum/post/14421574
> 
> 
> After a successful software upgrade last week, I've noticed the absence or poor implementation of several features the old software had.
> 
> 
> It looks like we have lost the Timed Record function. It came in handy if you knew that a program was going to be on in a few weeks. You could set it to manually record the show. This weekend I noticed that if I wanted to record an hour of the Olympics, I had to record the whole 8 hour program. You can lengthen a recording by 2 hours but you can only shorten by 15 minutes. Timed Record used to let you manually set up any recording times you wanted.
> 
> 
> The Search by Key Word function was a great tool if you wanted to find a movie with a particular actor in it.
> 
> 
> You used to be able to find another instance of the program you were watching by simply going to the guide and pressing the C key. Now you have to go to search and manually type in the title.
> 
> 
> You can no longer determine if you are in a Stretch Mode (# key) without looking in the menu or scrolling through the modes. It used to tell you.
> 
> 
> And, why does playback jump ahead 8 seconds after you rewind to re-watch something? Not very intuitive.
> 
> 
> This was quite the upgrade!



I hate the fact that the set a manual recording is gone, you are right I want to just record the last hour of Nascar but I have to record the whole thing. The keyword search is gone, and trying to see if the particular program you are watching is on again is hopeless, it takes too damn long to type it all in, it's so very slow. Then if you go too fast for it - it will just re-boot. At least I figured out the 15 minute increment RR & FF by holding down the button, but that's even a slow. Does anyone think BH will modify the software?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjswen* /forum/post/14439566
> 
> 
> I hate the fact that the set a manual recording is gone, you are right I want to just record the last hour of Nascar but I have to record the whole thing. The keyword search is gone, and trying to see if the particular program you are watching is on again is hopeless, it takes too damn long to type it all in, it's so very slow. Then if you go too fast for it - it will just re-boot. At least I figured out the 15 minute increment RR & FF by holding down the button, but that's even a slow. Does anyone think BH will modify the software?



The Navigator software is being developed by Time Warner Cable.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14440265
> 
> 
> The Navigator software is being developed by Time Warner Cable.



Semantics really, but the loss of time recording has just started to bug me, now I got to go through my series manager and set every thing to record at x time. This does seem like something they'd add in soon. Call and complain my compatriots, I did! (if you're bothered by it anyway)


I miss the simplicity of the passport, but I am taking to navigator, in time I will forget the ways of the past I suppose. ;_;


----------



## allowiches

I was in the local BHN office the other day picking up a new HD STB and I mentioned the flaws of the new software. The CSR said they were working on an upgrade to correct the slow boot time and the slow data loading time on the guide. But I'm sure she was just parroting what she's been told. Who knows how true it is.


By the way, I never knew passport had a record by time option. If I had, I would have used it a bunch. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Hakemon

I can't find one damn cheap HDMI cable. I simply only need a short cable, from cable box to TV.. Cheapest I can find in stores is $39... Damnit! And I was shocked to actually see a $299 Sony cable!!


----------



## loudo38

If you want to get one via the Internet, try pccables.com. They are in Pompano Beach. I have bought from him before. He has a 3 footer for $9.50.


Web Site: http://www.pccables.com/ 


3Ft Cable: http://www.pccables.com/cgi-bin/orde...les.com&rcode=


----------



## rich21

Monoprice or bluejeans cable should be under $20. See the ads at the top of the page


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14446010
> 
> 
> I can't find one damn cheap HDMI cable. I simply only need a short cable, from cable box to TV.. Cheapest I can find in stores is $39... Damnit! And I was shocked to actually see a $299 Sony cable!!



Order one from Monoprice( see sponsor list above). Cheap and good will do full 1080p with no problems. I use several of them.


----------



## mgsports

 [URL='http://c.bizjournals.com/ct/c/23655604-']http://c.bizjournals.com/ct/c/23655604- Caller ID


----------



## bubbalou32

If you can't wait for an online order, BigLots has them for $12-$18.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/14447199
> 
> 
> [URL='http://c.bizjournals.com/ct/c/23655604-']http://c.bizjournals.com/ct/c/23655604- Caller ID



It looks like Caller ID requires BHN cable phone service. Dang. I was hoping that it was done via a phone jack.


(Then again, does the SA8300HD even have a phone jack? Hmm. Too lazy to get up and check...)


----------



## mjswen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/14441447
> 
> 
> Semantics really, but the loss of time recording has just started to bug me, now I got to go through my series manager and set every thing to record at x time. This does seem like something they'd add in soon. Call and complain my compatriots, I did! (if you're bothered by it anyway)
> 
> 
> I miss the simplicity of the passport, but I am taking to navigator, in time I will forget the ways of the past I suppose. ;_;



I did call BH to complain about this, funny thing is they told me there was absolutely no way they can RR FF in 15 min increments anymore.. Turns out I just needed to use my other (newer) remote to make that work, and they told me they would send the request to add the manual recording feature to their engineers to work on. But who knows.


----------



## mjswen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markc* /forum/post/14344824
> 
> 
> One feature that seems to be missing with the new software, is the ability to record shows based on a keyword. I use to have some actors names as keywords so their stuff would be recorded. Anyone find this feature on the new software?



I totally miss this feature. I also complained to BH about losing this keyword feature, again they told they would send the complaint to their engineers and all complaints/suggestions would be taken into consideration. So everybody call and voice your suggestions in making this better.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjswen* /forum/post/14447640
> 
> 
> I did call BH to complain about this, funny thing is they told me there was absolutely no way they can RR FF in 15 min increments anymore.. Turns out I just needed to use my other (newer) remote to make that work, and they told me they would send the request to add the manual recording feature to their engineers to work on. But who knows.



Yeah there CSRs have never been that big of a help to me, but they said the same thing for me about referring it to engineer.


Like you said, who knows!


...now if only a bhn insider would leak the phone number for a direct line to the engineering office/who ever runs the cfl division bhn office...


----------



## Hakemon

Purchased the cable at pccables..


i don't need 1080p, i doubt my puny 4250HDC box could support that anyway


----------



## danimal88

Monoprice.com


----------



## Chris Berry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/14448473
> 
> 
> Yeah there CSRs have never been that big of a help to me, but they said the same thing for me about referring it to engineer.
> 
> 
> Like you said, who knows!
> 
> 
> ...now if only a bhn insider would leak the phone number for a direct line to the engineering office/who ever runs the cfl division bhn office...



I can't leak their number... but I can say that I've collected the feedback posted here and other sites and forwarded them to the software engineers for review before the next software update.


----------



## cushionhead

I searched to see if anyone had tried and/or been successful avoiding the update to Navigator, but didn't find any reference to it (I checked other forums as well).


My son and I are trying it, not sure if it will work or not. On the dates that BH says they will be doing the update (as mentioned on channel 50 in Orlando) we're leaving the box unplugged. We're also cutting power to the box every other night before we go to bed (on the theory that they might change their schedule and push the update on some other night while most people are sleeping).


We've got an 8000 in one room and an 8300HD in another, so they are on different schedules for update. I won't know if it worked until after the 16th of September, which is the last date listed for the update, but I'll come back and let you know what happens.


My concerns-- that there will be a way for BH to seek out the Passport boxes after that date and sneak in and update them, and that I will miss out on something by not having the new software. I don't have BH phone service, so the caller-ID feature doesn't apply. My kid is old enough that the parental control features I wouldn't use anyway...I hope I will be able to get any new channels introduced down the road.


I'd love the hear your thoughts--thanks.


----------



## Derek K.

+1 for bluejeans cables. great quality cables, service, price and speedy delivery.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushionhead* /forum/post/14452600
> 
> 
> I searched to see if anyone had tried and/or been successful avoiding the update to Navigator, but didn't find any reference to it (I checked other forums as well).
> 
> 
> My son and I are trying it, not sure if it will work or not. On the dates that BH says they will be doing the update (as mentioned on channel 50 in Orlando) we're leaving the box unplugged. We're also cutting power to the box every other night before we go to bed (on the theory that they might change their schedule and push the update on some other night while most people are sleeping).
> 
> 
> We've got an 8300 in one room and an 8300HD in another, so they are on different schedules for update. I won't know if it worked until after the 16th of September, which is the last date listed for the update, but I'll come back and let you know what happens.
> 
> 
> My concerns-- that there will be a way for BH to seek out the Passport boxes after that date and sneak in and update them, and that I will miss out on something by not having the new software. I don't have BH phone service, so the caller-ID feature doesn't apply. My kid is old enough that the parental control features I wouldn't use anyway...I hope I will be able to get any new channels introduced down the road.
> 
> 
> I'd love the hear your thoughts--thanks.



When you reconnect the box it has to connect to the headend. If it sees the update on the headend it will most likely download it right then.


----------



## mjswen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushionhead* /forum/post/14452600
> 
> 
> I searched to see if anyone had tried and/or been successful avoiding the update to Navigator, but didn't find any reference to it (I checked other forums as well).
> 
> 
> My son and I are trying it, not sure if it will work or not. On the dates that BH says they will be doing the update (as mentioned on channel 50 in Orlando) we're leaving the box unplugged. We're also cutting power to the box every other night before we go to bed (on the theory that they might change their schedule and push the update on some other night while most people are sleeping).
> 
> 
> We've got an 8000 in one room and an 8300HD in another, so they are on different schedules for update. I won't know if it worked until after the 16th of September, which is the last date listed for the update, but I'll come back and let you know what happens.
> 
> 
> My concerns-- that there will be a way for BH to seek out the Passport boxes after that date and sneak in and update them, and that I will miss out on something by not having the new software. I don't have BH phone service, so the caller-ID feature doesn't apply. My kid is old enough that the parental control features I wouldn't use anyway...I hope I will be able to get any new channels introduced down the road.
> 
> 
> I'd love the hear your thoughts--thanks.



Yeah it would be nice to keep the passport software, but I think it's impossible, Eventually your box will automatically update, and if you keep unplugging it interrupting the update, then it just may stop working and you will have to have it replaced by a new one.. Bright house said that every one of their boxes will run the new software... Yes it sucks!


----------



## mjswen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Berry* /forum/post/14452458
> 
> 
> I can't leak their number... but I can say that I've collected the feedback posted here and other sites and forwarded them to the software engineers for review before the next software update.



So can you confirm that there is somebody actually looking at the paying customer's suggestions and/or requests to make changes to the software? The customer service representatives say they are forwarding our concerns to the engineers, but the amount of money that we have to pay for our cable service is somewhat ridiculous... we should be able to have the features that we originally signed up for. Technology is changing and upgrades are inevidable, but shouldn't they make things better??? What can anybody say about this software that is a good thing.. the fact that you have caller ID on your TV screen??? who wants to be bothered by the phone while you're watching your favorite program??? With ONE pro, there are just too many cons!


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14446010
> 
> 
> I can't find one damn cheap HDMI cable. I simply only need a short cable, from cable box to TV.. Cheapest I can find in stores is $39... Damnit! And I was shocked to actually see a $299 Sony cable!!



Meritline has the 3 Pk of 6 Feet HDMI Male to Male Digital A/V Cable, 28 AWG Cable, Gold Plated Connectors, 720P/ 1080P Support, For HDTV, PlayStation 3 and XBOX 360 for $8.99 (Exp 8/17). Free Shipping.
http://www.meritline.com/3-pcs-of-6-...le-28-awg.html


----------



## Barry928

That really defines HDMI cable marketing.


Internet 6ft HDMI cable $3 with generic brand. Free shipping.


Retail 6ft HDMI cable $300 with Sony brand. Add Florida sales tax.


Difference in the digital ones and zeros across either cable. None.


----------



## Hakemon

exactly.. copper is copper.. gold plating means nothing really, in my own testing with a good ol scope..


i bought my cables, and will arrive monday hopefully..


i'll probably leave the component cables on the cable box though just in case..


----------



## rolltide1017

Monoprice.com is another great website for HDMI cables (and other nick nacks too). Barry acutall truned me onto this site years ago, thank goodness, and it has saved me a ton of money.


I've only had a problem with one cable from monoprice. I bought one of there 24awg HDMI cables (the ones with the net mesh on it) and it was too thick to make the bends I need to route it to my TV. Because of those bends it would not display a picture (would work fine if I straighten out the cable). I exchanged them for there thinner 28awg and everything has work perfectly.



I really feel bad for people who pay $40 and more at stores like Best Buy without even knowing that you can get the same thing at a fraction of the cost online. It's a shame that brand name companies feel the need to rip consumers off when it comes to HDMI cable prices.


----------



## Barry928

Monoprice.com is all part of my master plan to save people hundreds of dollars on cables so they will have money left over for an ISF calibration.


----------



## Hakemon

I might get my new TV ISF calibrated one of these days........ One of these days.. XD


----------



## bubbalou32

Monoprice is great for wall mounts too, especially after you look at the $200+ ones they carry at BB & CC. Even with shipping, you're only paying a fraction of what they cost locally. Allow a week for cheapest shipping, it comes out of CAL.


----------



## allowiches

Found a bug in the new software this weekend. The 8300HD is recording a movie on one tuner. I paused a live show and went to the kitchen for a snack at :28 minutes after the hour. When I went back in to the tv at :31 minutes after, it was rebooting. After it came up, I looked at the recordings and it was supposed to start a scheduled recording at :30 which it did after the reboot. It looks like it got confused when the tuner was paused and it needed to switch for a new recording. I don't know if I got the dialog asking me if I wanted to confirm the channel change since I was in the kitchen.


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, got the HDMI cables, and they work, but I found a really annoying handshake bug.


Everytime the TV is turned on, the cable box switches to 480p, even though I selected 1080i only (and the channel is 1080i too)...


(Oh, and when this happens, it does show as 1080i only selected. But it is totally oblivious to the fact that it's doing 480p).


----------



## LouK

I got the software on my boxes last night and found that I no longer can get the gray bars. While I understand those of you with LCD don't have the problem, those of us with Plasma (especially older units like mine) are in danger of burn in without that option. This is really a very need option for me. I have kept burn in off my screens for six years, I don't want to have to have it happen now. My only option is to go to stretch-o-vision if I cannot get a channel in HD.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/14475184
> 
> 
> I got the software on my boxes last night and found that I no longer can get the gray bars. While I understand those of you with LCD don't have the problem, those of us with Plasma (especially older units like mine) are in danger of burn in without that option. This is really a very need option for me. I have kept burn in off my screens for six years, I don't want to have to have it happen now. My only option is to go to stretch-o-vision if I cannot get a channel in HD.



The ODN version allows you to change the borders. Go into settings/devices and see if the MDN version has a TV Borders setting.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14475491
> 
> 
> The ODN version allows you to change the borders. Go into settings/devices and see if the MDN version has a TV Borders setting.



Not an option on my 3250HD box. I just double checked.


----------



## bubbalou32

Got Gator'd overnite here in SW Orlando & also have the 3250HD. Haven't noted any issues yet but haven't really checked it out.


----------



## Hakemon

I guess no one will give a **** that my HDMI keeps getting reverted to 480p..


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14478641
> 
> 
> I guess no one will give a **** that my HDMI keeps getting reverted to 480p..



Happens to me constantly too. I have to go to a standard channel then back to TRY to make it go back to HD. If i had to guess, it is a problem with hdcp. my setup is box->hdmi htib reciever->tv.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14478641
> 
> 
> I guess no one will give a **** that my HDMI keeps getting reverted to 480p..



I care. I just can't do anything about it, other than sitting here dreading the day when I get Gator'ed. Have you tried component?


----------



## Hakemon

Component works, but it's not looking as good as HDMI when it comes to 1080i channels...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14479152
> 
> 
> Component works, but it's not looking as good as HDMI when it comes to 1080i channels...



That's too bad. There was no difference on my TV so I switched to avoid some of the HDCP issues with older SA8300HD firmware. I'm sure this will all be fixed if you can just be patient for a few more years.


----------



## Hakemon

Hell no, I'm ready to switch to C-Band.







(No kidding too)


----------



## Impala1ss

For those who are interested in "rain fade" with DirecTv. I'm a few miles from the beach in Melbourne. To say we have had rain is a gross underestimation. TS Fay went right over my house. It has not stopped raining for days and we have had about 8 inches, according to the TV, but the lake behind my house has risen about 6 feet (it was down below normal due to the drought). There has been rain fade on the new HD MPEG 4 channels but I doubt if I've lost more than 1 hour of HD in several days. When I do lose it, I've been able to change to the SD equivelent channel and haven't lost more than a few minutes on SD channels.


I should say that I've been watching the Olympics almost exclusively, on Channel 2, on UHD, and MSNBC. But I've switched around to many other channels.


All in all I haven't suffered much rain fade at all and I can't believe it will ever get worse than this, rain wise. A guy down the street is building an Arc.


----------



## MattKey

Oh man, don't ya know yet you never say "never say never" or the like


(I can't believe it will ever get worse than this)


----------



## danimal88

Going to c-Band? I have an extra dish waiting for a home. Analog receiver and an MPEG2 to go along with it.


----------



## twartacus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/14484187
> 
> 
> For those who are interested in "rain fade" with DirecTv. I'm a few miles from the beach in Melbourne. To say we have had rain is a gross underestimation. TS Fay went right over my house. It has not stopped raining for days and we have had about 8 inches, according to the TV, but the lake behind my house has risen about 6 feet (it was down below normal due to the drought). There has been rain fade on the new HD MPEG 4 channels but I doubt if I've lost more than 1 hour of HD in several days. When I do lose it, I've been able to change to the SD equivelent channel and haven't lost more than a few minutes on SD channels.
> 
> 
> I should say that I've been watching the Olympics almost exclusively, on Channel 2, on UHD, and MSNBC. But I've switched around to many other channels.
> 
> 
> All in all I haven't suffered much rain fade at all and I can't believe it will ever get worse than this, rain wise. A guy down the street is building an Arc.




I live in East Orlando... no "rain fade" these past few days as well. Enjoying watching the First Place Rays on FSN-HD this week too.


If the urban legand known as rain fade is your fear of dropping BHN... just thought I would share.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/14485552
> 
> 
> I live in East Orlando... no "rain fade" these past few days as well. Enjoying watching the First Place Rays on FSN-HD this week too.
> 
> 
> If the urban legand known as rain fade is your fear of dropping BHN... just thought I would share.



It's not an urban legend. I've been to two homes with DirecTV HD and they both had rain fade. I believe you when you say you don't have it. But some other people definitely do.


----------



## daballs

I've heard that rain fade is mostly due to low signal strength, basically poor alignment with the satellite under normal conditions.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Since it works for some but not others I would think that it would have to be alignment. Both of my friends with rain fade had their dishes professionally installed. I guess it must be hard to get right. Maybe given enough patience and a secure enough mounting everyone could solve their rain fade issue. Or will a house shifting a fraction of an inch cause misalignment again? Heck if I know.


Don't get me wrong. I'm not a DirecTV basher. I hope they figure out how to get it right so that I have an option to bail on BHN if they keep screwing up.


----------



## Impala1ss

Like I've said, I have had rain fade on the new MPEG4 satellite stations, which basically is all/most HD stations on D*TV. But in 3 days of steady rain and the highest rainfall ever (according to TV) I have only lost between 1-2 hours of HD. This is counting 3 days of watching TV full time from 7;00AM TO 10:00pm each day(weather and Olympics). Thats a lot of watching for a loss of 1-2 hours. When the HD went out I could still get the SD versions of channels 2, 6, and 9. I lost only about 5-10 minutes of the SD channels during that time.


SO, if rain fade is what you fear, if you can't stand to lose HD for 1-2 hours a year (but you can get all local SD channels), so that you can get the most HD channels the other 360 days and you get a very well made HD-DVR, you might deserve a lesser quality TV experience.


----------



## rolltide1017

Well, my BHN worries are over in 2 weeks as I will be moving back to my home town of Montgomery, AL.


Yea, I get to move to a smaller TV market with even less HD channels and where neither satellite company offers there local HD channels (DirecTV dosen't even offer local SD channels form Montgomery yet). I'm not a fan of trying to dial in locals OTA so, I'll probably go with cable and just pout about the lack of HD channels.


It's been a great 10 years in Orlando and there are many things I'll miss. Will not miss the tourist though!


----------



## bingo182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/14485552
> 
> 
> I live in East Orlando... no "rain fade" these past few days as well. Enjoying watching the First Place Rays on FSN-HD this week too.
> 
> 
> If the urban legand known as rain fade is your fear of dropping BHN... just thought I would share.



I've had a bit of rain fade since switching. Nothing longer than 10 minutes. My signal strength runs 98s. I've had no issues during Fay but I'm in MetroWest.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14488519
> 
> 
> Well, my BHN worries are over in 2 weeks as I will be moving back to my home town of Montgomery, AL.
> 
> 
> Yea, I get to move to a smaller TV market with even less HD channels and where neither satellite company offers there local HD channels (DirecTV dosen't even offer local SD channels form Montgomery yet). I'm not a fan of trying to dial in locals OTA so, I'll probably go with cable and just pout about the lack of HD channels.
> 
> 
> It's been a great 10 years in Orlando and there are many things I'll miss. Will not miss the tourist though!



"You can't go! All of the plants will die!" (Stripes)

Best of luck!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolltide1017* /forum/post/14488519
> 
> 
> Well, my BHN worries are over in 2 weeks as I will be moving back to my home town of Montgomery, AL.
> 
> 
> Yea, I get to move to a smaller TV market with even less HD channels and where neither satellite company offers there local HD channels (DirecTV dosen't even offer local SD channels form Montgomery yet). I'm not a fan of trying to dial in locals OTA so, I'll probably go with cable and just pout about the lack of HD channels.
> 
> 
> It's been a great 10 years in Orlando and there are many things I'll miss. Will not miss the tourist though!



Montgomery, AL? I went to 9th grade there. We lived on Maxwell AFB. And DAMN it was hot. Sorry to see you go.


Long live the Bear!


----------



## FLBuckeye

I was looking into satellite a few years ago - before HD - and at that time you could buy an over size dish from sources on line and it would supposedly make the signal stronger and less susceptible to rain fade. I believe they were 24" vs. the standard 18." It was just the dish itself, not the LNB or anything else electronic. Anybody know if that is true? Does it work with HD?


----------



## mschiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14478766
> 
> 
> I care. I just can't do anything about it, other than sitting here dreading the day when I get Gator'ed. Have you tried component?



It's not just the new software. One of my HDRs has been doing this every time the power goes off since I've had it (about 1 year). I have to go into the menu and reset it to output only 1080i every time we have a power outage.


-- Martin


----------



## ebockelman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14486292
> 
> 
> Since it works for some but not others I would think that it would have to be alignment. Both of my friends with rain fade had their dishes professionally installed. I guess it must be hard to get right. Maybe given enough patience and a secure enough mounting everyone could solve their rain fade issue. Or will a house shifting a fraction of an inch cause misalignment again? Heck if I know.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm not a DirecTV basher. I hope they figure out how to get it right so that I have an option to bail on BHN if they keep screwing up.



I don't know if house shifting is a factor, as I've always installed onto a pole. I don't want the wind load of the dish on my wall or roof.


I echo what others here have stated about rainfade. I experienced very little (just some block artifacts a couple of times) with Fay, and didn't lose signal in the 2004 Hurricanes. (Well, I might have with Charley, but couldn't tell with the power outage. When I had power I had TV.)


Directv has a lot of great installers, and a lot that are not so good. When you have an installer come out, make sure you check the transponders on each satellite position for a good signal. I was over at a friend's house and the lazy installer tried to convince him that a signal in the 60s was just fine. I made him go back to the roof and repeak the dish. Three tries later and it was posting 90s on all the transponders. It makes me wonder how many people end up with installs that just barely get signal in good weather, and end up with way too much rainfade.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mschiff* /forum/post/14493361
> 
> 
> It's not just the new software. One of my HDRs has been doing this every time the power goes off since I've had it (about 1 year). I have to go into the menu and reset it to output only 1080i every time we have a power outage.
> 
> 
> -- Martin



Slight change of topic...


I pass through all of the resolutions, based on the theory that my $5000 TV has a better scaler than my cheapo SA-8300HD DVR. Of course I realize that that's a rediculous theory with absolutely no basis in fact. I'd love to do a back-and-forth comparison but having ~30 seconds between images as I reconfigure the box makes it too unlikely that I'll see a difference. One reason I thought about letting the box scale everything to 1080i is that it would reduce the HDCP handshake time when switching channels. But then I switched to component so I don't know if I would still have that advantage. So, Martin (and anyone else caring to chime in), why do you use 1080i on the cable box?


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.sitcomsonline.com/boards/...=212175&page=9 shows where shows will be on in Orlando.


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danimal88* /forum/post/14485271
> 
> 
> Going to c-Band? I have an extra dish waiting for a home. Analog receiver and an MPEG2 to go along with it.



ive been looking to give c-band a whirl how much do you want for every thing


----------



## Yogi76

I recently got CableCARD installed from BHN in Longwood but I'm not receiving all the HD channels. I know that BHN in Central Florida is starting to use SDV (switched digital video); is that what is causing the problem? The channels I receive are all the broadcast stations, TNTHD, TBSHD, ESPN2HD, the 4 summer Olympics channels (soccer, basketball, Korean, and Chinese), HD Theater, HistoryHD, and HGTVHD. All the rest, which is quite a few, do not work. Is this normal?


Thanks,

Yogi


----------



## waters

On the 8300HD, with the old software, it was possible to have the front panel display on when the box was on, and off completely when it was off. I have not found this option on the new SW. I have the box in a bedroom which I like to keep dark at night. The best I have found is the option to keep the display off at all times. However, even this is not perfect since it only turns off the seven segment displays, but leaves on "HDTV" "1080i" etc which still produce a surprising amount of light in the dark.


----------



## waters

To danimal88

What kind of dish? Solid or spun aluminum?


----------



## rolltide1017

What the hell is going on with BHN today. I'm at work but my wife says the cable has been out since about 11 am and now you can't even call BHN (get a busy signal no matter what number I try).


This is BS, they should put a message on the website to let folks know what is going on. Great night for this to happen too, with the Olypmics closing ceremony and all.


----------



## Thomas Reich

Im having cable problems too. NBC hd, FOX hd and a couple of other HD channels are out too with lots of pixalation.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

These problems must be regional. Everything has been solid in Winter Springs.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Comcast just inked a contract with the BigTen network.


Do we have any hope?


----------



## danimal88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/14504665
> 
> 
> ive been looking to give c-band a whirl how much do you want for every thing



Free dish, free feedhorn with LNB's, $150.00 actuator (practically brand new @ $260.00), free analog receiver with VCRS, $50.00 MPEG2 receiver. You would still need a pole.


----------



## danimal88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waters* /forum/post/14505604
> 
> 
> To danimal88
> 
> What kind of dish? Solid or spun aluminum?



10 ft Perfect 10 mesh dish. BTY I am in Palm Bay.


----------



## bobby1228

Does anyone know what the status is of Bright House offering SDV tuning resolvers for TiVo HD boxes?


----------



## Hakemon

My cable box just crapped out on HDMI, and reverted to Component output.


Pulled the plug to HDMI, reinserted, and nothing.


Pulled the power plug to cable box and reboot, and presto, HDMI again.


What a nuisance.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/14517107
> 
> 
> Comcast just inked a contract with the BigTen network.
> 
> 
> Do we have any hope?


_Time Warner Cable, Big Ten Network reach deal

Tuesday, August 26, 2008 3:16 AM_


Maybe BHN will tag along on this deal and offer BTN. I would subscribe to the "Sprots Pack" if BTN was included.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/14524742
> 
> _Time Warner Cable, Big Ten Network reach deal
> 
> Tuesday, August 26, 2008 3:16 AM_
> 
> 
> Maybe BHN will tag along on this deal and offer BTN. I would subscribe to the "Sprots Pack" if BTN was included.



That deal is only for the eight states that have Big Ten schools.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14522989
> 
> 
> My cable box just crapped out on HDMI, and reverted to Component output.
> 
> 
> Pulled the plug to HDMI, reinserted, and nothing.
> 
> 
> Pulled the power plug to cable box and reboot, and presto, HDMI again.
> 
> 
> What a nuisance.



I, too, have had a few HDMI-related stumbles with the new Navigator, such as outputing only 480p versus 1080i and/or 720p. The only solution that worked for me was to reboot the box with the HDMI cables connected as normal. Also, when the box was outputing only 480p, the only way I could get it to reboot was by removing and re-connecting the power cord.


Passport worked great for me for the past 18 months. BHN should be ashamed and embarrassed to have deployed the far-less capable Navigator software. Looks like BHN's Navigator software engineers were hired-in from Microsoft's Vista project.


----------



## Tim James

Gah, screw Big Ten Network. Let's get SpeedHD!


----------



## ClubSteeler

Another option that passport had that we have lost, is the ability to have larger or smaller PIP windows. I miss that.


I was pleasantly surpirsed though that I watched 2 PIP event, frequntly swapping, even pausing, and the box never rebooted. YAY.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim James* /forum/post/14526041
> 
> 
> Gah, screw Big Ten Network. Let's get SpeedHD!



You're spoiled.


College football fans, Marlins fans, Magic fans, and NFL fans have been begging to get the games, any way possible, even in over compressed SD, digital or analog, expanded cable or sports bundle, and you're asking for a high flootin fancy schmancy HD channel.


Go to DirecTV you HD elitist.


----------



## rich21

Its a sad state of affairs when we are happy when the box doesn't reboot. May be this a a BHN ploy to lower our expectations.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/14526931
> 
> 
> Its a sad state of affairs when we are happy when the box doesn't reboot. May be this a a BHN ploy to lower our expectations.




Hey, look at the bright side (no pun intended), if they were an airline they would be charging us to change channels.


----------



## jabristor

Well we're coming up on the halfway point for the 50 new HD in 18 months and so far by my tally we gotten 12 new channels


----------



## waters

I keep hearing that cable services will not be affected by the DTV transition in February 2009. However, once the analog channels cease broadcasting, it seems to me that there will no longer be a source for the SD analog network signals found on 2, 6, 7 etc on Brighthouse in our area. What will Brighhouse put on those channels?


Will they be changed to duplicate the HD services now found on 1020, 1060 etc, or will Brighhouse downconvert the HD services to 480i for these channels, or will they use those channels for something new?


----------



## Hakemon

I think they will downconvert it.


----------



## rich21

There will probably a lot of annoyed SD viewers that now will see the local's programming letterboxed.


----------



## Barry928

I think they will center-cut the 4:3 right out of the middle of the 16:9 feed.


----------



## rich21

This would cause info to be lost during HD news & sports programming. Even weather & news alerts would be broken at least for those stations that don't switch to SD do that sort of thing.


They certainly can do that for 4:3 material but don't see it working well for 16:9 material. I also don't see them switching between letterboxing & cropping dependent on content.


----------



## Barry928

I think they will do the center cut because they don't want the black bars full time on the analog cable channel for the legacy viewers. The graphics layer can be formatted as a second version for the 4:3 channel and not appear to be cut off.


----------



## rich21

I'm confused how will they re-do the graphics for sports since the scoring info is the full screen width and part of the network feed. Isn't that also true for local programing when the station puts in the news/weather alerts. BHN just gets the ATSC feed from the station.


----------



## mjswen

Brighthouse just sent me a new remote its a Atlas OCAP-5, it has a green diamond "D" button. I cannot figure out what this button is for. I keep pressing it thinking it's the "exit" button because it's in that spot. Does anyone know what that button is for? I guess I can always clear the macro and make it an exit button since that's what I'm used to.. I was just wondering. The Navigator seems to work much better with this new remote.


----------



## Barry928

The "D" button is for damage control. When you press it you receive a small electrical shock that travels to your brain. This creates a temporary sense of bliss allowing you to forget about the lack of HD channels, sports channels and stable software. Try not to push it too often.


----------



## baf01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/14531039
> 
> 
> I'm confused how will they re-do the graphics for sports since the scoring info is the full screen width and part of the network feed. Isn't that also true for local programing when the station puts in the news/weather alerts. BHN just gets the ATSC feed from the station.



Not all but most channels that are viewed in both 16:9 and 4:3 (networks et. al.) position their graphics so that they appear in the 4:3 portion of the screen. I was eatching some pre-season football the other night and the score box and network logo were well inside the boundaries of the 16:9 screen area. During the elections the other night, the results ticker on the bottom of the screen was cut off at the sides so that none of it would be lost on a 4:3 screen.


BTW - does anyone know af any BHN plans for the bandwidth recently made available by the removal of the 4 temporary Olympic channels?


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim James* /forum/post/14526041
> 
> 
> Gah, screw Big Ten Network. Let's get SpeedHD!



I want both so I will be fighting on both sides. Ouch, the NASCAR side of me just broke a beer bottle over my head, Oof, the football side of me just kicked me in the groin.


----------



## Hakemon

My Co-worker was given a Pioneer STB, and can't watch RTN.


What should he do? He had to return his Explorer 2100 which he obviously liked better, due to an error on BHN part of accidentally de-activating the box, and it worked fine on RTN.


----------



## Yogi76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yogi76* /forum/post/14505370
> 
> 
> I recently got CableCARD installed from BHN in Longwood but I'm not receiving all the HD channels. I know that BHN in Central Florida is starting to use SDV (switched digital video); is that what is causing the problem? The channels I receive are all the broadcast stations, TNTHD, TBSHD, ESPN2HD, the 4 summer Olympics channels (soccer, basketball, Korean, and Chinese), HD Theater, HistoryHD, and HGTVHD. All the rest, which is quite a few, do not work. Is this normal?



This obviously isn't really a hot topic from the lack of response I got, but just in case someone else comes across this post via a search, I figure I'll post with the response I got from Brighthouse support:

I'm glad to be of assistance. You are correct in the fact that we are in the process of launching switched video. There should only be 5 HD channels and 2 SD (standard Definition) you would not receive with the cable card (s).


They are as follows:

Ch's: 63&602 WAPA America

Ch: 1335 Disney Channel HD

Ch:1337 ABC Family HD

Ch: 1345 TLC HD

Ch: 1348 Science Channel HD

Ch: 1306 MGM HD


If you are not receiving any channels other than these I would suggest having a service tech out to your residence, which I would gladly schedule for you.
I've scheduled a Brighthouse service call for Tuesday morning. Hopefully, they'll be able to get my missing HD channels working.


Yogi


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yogi76* /forum/post/14545738
> 
> 
> If you are not receiving any channels other than these I would suggest having a service tech out to your residence, which I would gladly schedule for you.[/indent]
> 
> I've scheduled a Brighthouse service call for Tuesday morning. Hopefully, they'll be able to get my missing HD channels working.
> 
> 
> Yogi



Thanks for posting the BHN response. So that means your missing about 10 HD channels?


And putting Discovery Channel HD, Science channel HD, and TLC HD on switched video sucks. How about putting one (or 3) of the three analog shopping channels on switched video? I was finally considering upgrading from standard cable to the combo pack with CableCard, but those 3 HD channels were a major incentive for me.


----------



## PerfectCr

Ok who is getting random reboots on their box with this new software? My Explorer 8300HD reboots randomly when scrolling through the guide, and the damn things takes forever to reboot. What gives?


----------



## jcybert

I've had the system reboot 13 times that I know of since the update. It always seems to happen when it is given commands too quickly. If I give it a second command before the first on is acted on, it falls flat on it's face. A few times it wouldn't complete a reboot without unplugging it. It said it wasn't authorized. Great stuff.


----------



## allowiches

Sad, but I have actually gotten use to the reboots. First the box stops responding to the remote and then a reboot. At least once a day, sometimes up to five times. If my company ever put out a software release like this, we'd be out of business.


----------



## Barry928

This software began "beta" testing in TWC Nebraska customer homes starting in Jan/Feb 07 and the software was much worse than today according to thread posts and local city council demands for customer compensation. I am struggling to understand why this is such difficult software to develop and why 18 months post beta release is still not enough time to work out the bugs. What is the customer to software engineer ratio? 1,000,000 to 1?


----------



## rich21

Maybe if people with the reboot problem start asking for credit, BHN will have some incentive to get the problem fixed.


----------



## allowiches

Whenever the box locks up, the Mrs, and I say, "Oh ****, it's going to reboot." Sometimes it doesn't and gets going again. We're so happy that it's almost time to pop the champaign!


----------



## dsinger

Anyone have an idea when the TIVO "tuning resolver" will be available? 5.1 audio for the Hauppauge HD PVR should be available shortly. Once I get my 5.1 movie collection safely transfered from the 8300 HD to my PC, I have no reason to keep the 8300 HD and crappy Navigator. I do not have as many reboots as some appear to have but the lack of info regarding programs vs. what was available with Passport is a PITA. Seems that in addition to saving $ on software royalties, BHN is also trying to save $ by reducing program info detail.


----------



## bubbalou32

I was wondering why the program detail is so skimpy but it takes up more space on the screen. The Passport detail used to give you the names of the first five or six actors for a movie.


----------



## NUWildcat

Okay, so Best Buy just got me out of my defective SXRD XBR1 and into a 52" Samsung A650 LCD. Lovely TV, but shows absolutely all the crummy SD signals and macroblocking, etc.


So, this TV has HDMI 1.3 ports and I picked up some 1.3 class HDMI cables from our friends at Monoprice. Nice.


Previously, I had my 8300HD DVR hooked up thru component because of all the HDMI issues. However, this new TV looks better in HDMI vs component and the 1.3 standard should now carry full digital audio.


My question is, and I'm a bit naive on this, but since the 8300 can't be 1.3 compliant due to its age, am I stuck with the old 1.0 standard for the cable signal until a new box is released? With all the HDMI issues, should I just give up and stay component?


Thoughts, anyone?


Thanks,

Doug


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NUWildcat* /forum/post/14554061
> 
> 
> My question is, and I'm a bit naive on this, but since the 8300 can't be 1.3 compliant due to its age, am I stuck with the old 1.0 standard for the cable signal until a new box is released? With all the HDMI issues, should I just give up and stay component?
> 
> Doug



Well, you obviously can see the difference, can you hear it as well? If not go with the HDMI. If you can which is more important to you? Remember, especially your hearing will accommodate to the lower sound quality. I realize that as hobbyists we want the best, and intellectually we know the difference, but on the practical basis which combination sounds/looks best? That is the one to go with. Don't take the poorer visuals, just to hear slightly less sound. For me the sound is less important than the picture, but that's me and my background (I was a pro photog many years ago). You go with what you find best.


----------



## PerfectCr

I still can't believe DirectTV makes you buy the HD-DVR. I would have switched years ago without this crap.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/14555994
> 
> 
> I still can't believe DirectTV makes you buy the HD-DVR. I would have switched years ago without this crap.



You don't "buy" it, that is the initial lease payment. If you drop the service you have to send it back - they still "own" it.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NUWildcat* /forum/post/14554061
> 
> 
> Okay, so Best Buy just got me out of my defective SXRD XBR1 and into a 52" Samsung A650 LCD. Lovely TV, but shows absolutely all the crummy SD signals and macroblocking, etc.
> 
> 
> So, this TV has HDMI 1.3 ports and I picked up some 1.3 class HDMI cables from our friends at Monoprice. Nice.
> 
> 
> Previously, I had my 8300HD DVR hooked up thru component because of all the HDMI issues. However, this new TV looks better in HDMI vs component and the 1.3 standard should now carry full digital audio.
> 
> 
> My question is, and I'm a bit naive on this, but since the 8300 can't be 1.3 compliant due to its age, am I stuck with the old 1.0 standard for the cable signal until a new box is released? With all the HDMI issues, should I just give up and stay component?
> 
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug



Doug,


The cable and satellite boxes do not support any of the audio or video features enabled with the use of the HDMI 1.3 specifications. The 1.0 standard is giving you full quality with resolutions up to 1080p and audio up to Dolby Digital. The 1.3 HDMI spec is intended to show compliance for the new high resolution audio codecs available in the Blu-Ray discs and also for a future wider color palette which has yet to be seen on Blu-Ray (and may never appear). The marketing machine and big box stores are pouring on the BS about 1.3 HDMI cables in order to sell you cables that cost $5-$10 for $100-$300 and increase profits. As of right now the only time you might need a 1.3 spec cable is in between your Blu-Ray player and your HDMI audio receiver to decode native bitstreams from Dolby TruHD or DTS Master Audio formats.


As for your question about sticking with HDMI or switching back to component it all depends on your display. Each display needs to handshake with the cable box to achieve HDCP compliance. This often fails due to cable box error or display error. The second issue is EDID files in the display software telling the cable box what resolutions are supported. This can be badly written by the display manufacturer or incorrectly read by the cable box. If you route the HDMI through your audio receiver prior to the display this can open up more variables because now you are relaying the handshake. Neither the HDCP handshake nor the EDID are user adjustable so it either works or it doesn't. The only solutions are to receive a software update from the cable company or the display manufacturer. We install Lumagen video scalers in between sources and displays to fix both of these problems for our customers.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/14555994
> 
> 
> I still can't believe DirectTV makes you buy the HD-DVR. I would have switched years ago without this crap.



For this small fee you are forgoing all the obvious benefits of DirecTV? How much would it break down to a month, between then and now, had you gotten the box? How many problems have you had with the BHouse box? Penny wise and pound foolish, in my opinion. Losing 100 crystal clear HD channels, as well as very good/excellent digital SD channels to make a point? Who you making it to? Not trying to "slam" you, just a comment.


----------



## rich21

At the moment D* isn't charging for the HD DVR. Not sure how long the offer lasts.

Get 4 months at the NFL ST price ($63) and get the programming + HBO & etc free for those 4 months. After the 4 months the price goes back to the regular package price. If you don't want HBO & etc, just cancel them after the 4 months is up.


----------



## Hakemon

Bump to my previous post, which my co-worker is on the virge of canceling BHN...


My Co-worker was given a Pioneer STB, and can't watch RTN.


What should he do? He had to return his Explorer 2100 which he obviously liked better, due to an error on BHN part of accidentally de-activating the box, and it worked fine on RTN.


He doesn't have a digital TV or wants to get a converter box.. So, BHN is his choice for his channels.


"My Co-worker was given a Pioneer STB, and can't watch RTN.


What should he do? He had to return his Explorer 2100 which he obviously liked better, due to an error on BHN part of accidentally de-activating the box, and it worked fine on RTN."


----------



## bubbalou32

Anybody else getting heavy pixelation & choppy audio on History HD and TNTHD? Been going on a couple of days.


----------



## NUWildcat

Thanks, Barry for the explanation.


So the whole issue with the 8300 doing either HDMI audio output or Dolby Digital output (as the two options under the audio setup menu) is really an 8300 software issue not an HDMI standard? Fortunately I only spent about $20 bucks on 3 10-ft 1.3 compliant HDMI cables on Monoprice.


I may switch back to component because there is a very strong delay (about 2 seconds) when changing channels with a resolution switch (e.g. 1080 vs 720) and that is getting most annoying.


I must be getting older, because I keep saying to myself "Why can't things be easy?"


----------



## alphajoe

Hello,


I have Brighthouse here in Casselberry, and I just received the new Mystro update to my Pace HD box. After the update the bypass function no longer works.


Basically, my TV only has one component video input, so for my cable and DVD player I run the DVD player through the cable box. When I want to watch a DVD, I power off the cable box and the signal from the DVD player passes through the cable box to the television. After the update, when I power off the cable box, there is still a live signal running to the TV. There is no picture but there is still a dark grey screen, which I think may be part of the problem. It isn't killing the signal completely from the cable box. I have tried all of the bypass settings in the configuration menu.


Is anyone else having this issue? If so, does anyone have any info on how to get around this or if there is an ETA on when it will be fixed? I had a brighthouse tech come out today and he told me it was affecting everyone who has the Mystro update.


Thanks,


alphajoe


----------



## Barry928

Joe- Try pressing the "D" damage control button.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NUWildcat* /forum/post/14561047
> 
> 
> Thanks, Barry for the explanation.
> 
> 
> So the whole issue with the 8300 doing either HDMI audio output or Dolby Digital output (as the two options under the audio setup menu) is really an 8300 software issue not an HDMI standard?



I am not clear what issue you are having with the 8300 audio? HDMI or coax/optical digital audio will be generally the same quality although HDMI may introduce more jitter.


----------



## alphajoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14562455
> 
> 
> Joe- Try pressing the "D" damage control button.



I assume you are being sarcastic


----------



## Barry928

Yes, sarcasm. sorry. I should use the emoticons.










Assumed you read the earlier joke about the D button.


----------



## alphajoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14562770
> 
> 
> Yes, sarcasm. sorry. I should use the emoticons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assumed you read the earlier joke about the D button.




Hehe - Yeah, this thread is now 264 pages, I haven't read everything.


I did look for that D-button though,


----------



## Thomas Reich

quote: Anybody else getting heavy pixelation & choppy audio on History HD and TNTHD? Been going on a couple of days.


Yes i have been having pixilation problems with those channels plus TBS and all the local channels in HD as well.


----------



## NUWildcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14562470
> 
> 
> I am not clear what issue you are having with the 8300 audio? HDMI or coax/optical digital audio will be generally the same quality although HDMI may introduce more jitter.



I have my 8300 hooked directly to my TV with HDMI (receiver doesn't have HDMI inputs) When I use the HDMI audio output from the 8300, my receiver doesn't receive Dolby Digital signal. I have to switch the 8300 to Dolby Digital output, which cuts off the HDMI audio. Then I have to switch it back when I want to do HDMI audio through the TV speakers (watching news, etc.).


Perhaps I have something setup improperly (or should have an HDMI switching receiver) instead?


Doug


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NUWildcat* /forum/post/14576726
> 
> 
> I have my 8300 hooked directly to my TV with HDMI (receiver doesn't have HDMI inputs) When I use the HDMI audio output from the 8300, my receiver doesn't receive Dolby Digital signal. I have to switch the 8300 to Dolby Digital output, which cuts off the HDMI audio. Then I have to switch it back when I want to do HDMI audio through the TV speakers (watching news, etc.).
> 
> 
> Perhaps I have something setup improperly (or should have an HDMI switching receiver) instead?
> 
> 
> Doug



Yep, that's how it works.


----------



## Barry928

This is the EDID file at work. The cable box asks the TV if it can decode dolby digital multichannel audio and the EDID file says "no I can only decode two channel audio".


The cable box then limits the digital audio to two channel only.


----------



## DKubicki

So all my boxes finally got the new software and I am inches away from calling DirectTV. But I did want to let you know that I have been calling in to complain every week and they have been giving me a credit for a weeks worth of service (about 35 bucks). Maybe they will start loosing enough money and start rolling back passport or find a company that can code if we all ask for credits!


----------



## allowiches

I got a week of credits too when my Pace box failed on the weekend after the update and I needed to get a new one.


----------



## allowiches

Did switched video get turned on last night? There were huge delays while channel surfing. I asked if that would be a symptom of swicthed video on this forum many months ago. The of course the whole system crashed for 20 minutes around 10:00pm.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/14586732
> 
> 
> Did switched video get turned on last night? There were huge delays while channel surfing. I asked if that would be a symptom of swicthed video on this forum many months ago. The of course the whole system crashed for 20 minutes around 10:00pm.



Doubt it. The rollout of the Navigator software is currently scheduled to continue until Oct 2. I don't see why they would enable SDV until all boxes have software that support it. I checked the diag screens of my 8300HDC early in the evening and it was not enabled then.


----------



## mattfl

I lost everything last night around 10pm. No cable, no dvr box and no internet. Tried to call up brighthouse and the numbers were busy! Weird thing was I was getting the guide and all the info, but no picture. About 20 minutes later everything came back on.


----------



## bluejay

I only lost some of the channels @ 10 last nite - using analog


----------



## JH2003

I often use the diagnostic screen, but since the new software has been pushed onto us, I do not know the code to get the diagnostic screen. Someone must have it.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/14586859
> 
> 
> I lost everything last night around 10pm. No cable, no dvr box and no internet. Tried to call up brighthouse and the numbers were busy! Weird thing was I was getting the guide and all the info, but no picture. About 20 minutes later everything came back on.



We had more frequent sound drop outs and video distubances, but never lost the signal at 10 PM last night.


----------



## JaxFLBear

The 11pm news on WESH reported that BHN lost power that affected customers in Volusia County. They also mentioned another county, but I don't recall which one.


To get to the Navigator diag screens, press and hold the select button. When the mail icon flashes on the box, press the down arrow. This can be done on the remote. There are also hardware diags. On the cable box, press and hold the Vol + and Vol - buttons. When the mail icon flashes, press channel +.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14587335
> 
> 
> The 11pm news on WESH reported that BHN lost power that affected customers in Volusia County. They also mentioned another county, but I don't recall which one.
> 
> 
> To get to the Navigator diag screens, press and hold the select button. When the mail icon flashes on the box, press the down arrow. This can be done on the remote. There are also hardware diags. On the cable box, press and hold the Vol + and Vol - buttons. When the mail icon flashes, press channel +.



They lost power? No backup generators? Jeez, it also amazed me that their 877 number was busy!


----------



## meteor3

My 8300HDC rebooted last night around 9:45pm. After rebooting itself twice, the box finally came back up after 10:30pm. Thankfully I have the cable from the wall into the HDTV tuner so I could still watch the HD locals without the box.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Hi,


Only two of my boxes have the new software. On my 3250HD I notice that if I don't use the guide for a day or so, the next time I go to the guide it is blank and has to download. Also the mini-display where the current program is showing goes blank during the download.


Is this normal? Why does not the guide automatically update even if not used?


Is it supposed to be that slow?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I noticed on my 8300HD on Tuesday night I had lots of picture freezes and pixilation on most channels under 50. The HD channels were fine as were the movie channels between 200 and 300.


I read BHN had some power problems the other night. Is that the cause or is it local? The channels all seem normal today.


----------



## Maya68

The Navigator is sooo slooow!!!!


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14587335
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> To get to the Navigator diag screens, press and hold the select button. When the mail icon flashes on the box, press the down arrow. This can be done on the remote. There are also hardware diags. On the cable box, press and hold the Vol + and Vol - buttons. When the mail icon flashes, press channel +.



Thanks


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14592764
> 
> 
> Thanks



I second this motion!


A little different for me though, hold select then press info on the remote. Holding the + - volume on the box doesn't do anything for me though.


Know if anything is changeable like the channel stuff?


----------



## Sgooter

So, last night I paused the recorded show I was watching, switched to a different channel to set up a new recording for an upcoming show, and the 8300HD box dies and reboots. Man, Navigator is so unstable and primitive. Then, like many folks, my cable system died completely the other night around 10pm. I read here that BHN had a power failure; what...no backup power generators?


I think it's time to start irritating the local politicians about BHN's crappy service and attitude. This is what we will always get with a monopoly utility-type company. Remember, the phone operator on the old Laugh-In show: "We don't care, we don't have to, we're the phone company, CLICK!


----------



## FLBuckeye

Non-HBO subscribers start your DVRs we have a free preview weekend!

_"We are always bringing you more of the programming you want. During September 5-8, all Digital Cable and HD customers can enjoy a FREE preview of select HBO and Cinemax channels. This FREE preview includes:


HBO, Channels 122, 235-250, 1243


Cinemax, Channels 121, 251-258"_

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...w/default.aspx


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/14597691
> 
> 
> This FREE preview includes:
> 
> 
> HBO, Channels 122, 235-250, 1243



1243 or 243 HBO HD does not appear to be included here.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14599317
> 
> 
> 1243 or 243 HBO HD does not appear to be included here.



1243 is go for me


I'm getting Cinemax and HBO on demand to.


----------



## cushionhead

For now, anyway. A couple of weeks ago I wrote and said we were going to attempt to keep Navigator from downloading on our 8000 and 8300HD dvr boxes. The download for the 8000 was supposed to be on the 3rd & 4th. We unplugged the box at midnight or so on the 2nd and kept it unplugged until this morning (the 5th). It booted up fine and all has been well so far. Just to be safe (okay, paranoid) we'll unplug it each night before we go to bed for a few more days. I know that eventually I'll turn my back and they'll slip the "upgrade" in there...at least I'll have Passport until then...


We'll do the same for our 8300HD box starting on the 9th, when it is scheduled for download. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushionhead* /forum/post/14601129
> 
> 
> For now, anyway. A couple of weeks ago I wrote and said we were going to attempt to keep Navigator from downloading on our 8000 and 8300HD dvr boxes. The download for the 8000 was supposed to be on the 3rd & 4th. We unplugged the box at midnight or so on the 2nd and kept it unplugged until this morning (the 5th). It booted up fine and all has been well so far. Just to be safe (okay, paranoid) we'll unplug it each night before we go to bed for a few more days. I know that eventually I'll turn my back and they'll slip the "upgrade" in there...at least I'll have Passport until then...
> 
> 
> We'll do the same for our 8300HD box starting on the 9th, when it is scheduled for download. I'll let you know what happens.



Looks like the Navigator download has been delayed for Orange, Seminole & Osceola Counties:

DVR SmartBox Type Download Date

Explorer 8300 DVR October 14 or 16

Explorer 8300 HD DVR September 30 or October 2

Explorer 8000 DVR October 7 or 9


----------



## NUWildcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14601190
> 
> 
> Looks like the Navigator download has been delayed for Orange, Seminole & Osceola Counties:
> 
> DVR SmartBox Type Download Date
> 
> Explorer 8300 DVR October 14 or 16
> 
> Explorer 8300 HD DVR September 30 or October 2
> 
> Explorer 8000 DVR October 7 or 9



For crying out loud! If it's not bad enough that they are releasing a long overdue but problematic software upgrade, but now they are going to do it smack in the middle of the opening weeks of the TV season?










I was glad they were doing it next week because most new shows haven't started, but now after a few weeks in, I've got to make absolutely sure I keep up with all the shows.


And this is my own problem, but I'm leaving town mid-October for a week. If this date slips again (I've got the HD DVR), I may get hosed on all my recordings during that week.


What's the number for DirecTV?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/14599543
> 
> 
> 1243 is go for me
> 
> 
> I'm getting Cinemax and HBO on demand to.



Still not for me and I'm not getting the On Demands either... oh well.


----------



## wsondermann

Big Ten is on channel 116 for Sports Pak subscribers.
http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...n_network.aspx


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14602996
> 
> 
> Still not for me and I'm not getting the On Demands either... oh well.



I'm not getting the HD channels either. I haven't tried the On Demand. Oh well, I am recording so many movies this weekend off the SD HBO and Cinamax channels I wouldn't have space for the HD versions any way. Seriously thinking about the Western Digital DVR Expander for around $140.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/14603133
> 
> 
> Big Ten is on channel 116 for Sports Pak subscribers.
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...n_network.aspx



That is great news! The news release at the link you included says it is a "preview." Does that mean it may not be a permanent addition? I wonder if they will ever add the HD version. Still no Speed HD.


----------



## bilmar

Anybody figure out how to do frame by frame in Maestro?

I suspect that is yet another thing that was downgraded out...


Also, I am going to try a different complaint path on the guide issue by emailing TVGuide to announce my displeasure about "Their" poor information. .



Bill


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bilmar* /forum/post/14609102
> 
> 
> Anybody figure out how to do frame by frame in Maestro?
> 
> I suspect that is yet another thing that was downgraded out...



Once the video is paused, you can press the FFWD or REW buttons. FFWD will frame advance and REW will jump back several frames.


----------



## bubbalou32

I got the NAV update a few weeks ago & just realized last nite that the caller ID wasn't appearing on the set (I have the BH phone service). I emailed customer support & had a lock-up on my box while switching channels this morning. I checked the "settings" menu & found the caller ID option that wasn't there before. I figured that this would be automatic feature that didn't require you contact customer to enable. Hope this help with anyone else that is supposed to have this service.


I also still have pixelation on HistoryHD and TBS HD and it's expanded to include Showtime HD 259/1259(but not 260, the SD channel), 267, 269 & 270. Please let me know if you're experiencing this - as much as I don't want a service call, it may be time.


----------



## captaincl

Is anyone else experiencing the .5 -1 sec sound delay on WFTV? It seems the sound is slightly out of sync. It's been doing this since the Stand Up for Cancer show that I've noticed.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/14608660
> 
> 
> That is great news! The news release at the link you included says it is a "preview." Does that mean it may not be a permanent addition? I wonder if they will ever add the HD version. Still no Speed HD.



They have the Big Ten Network added to the channel lineup, so I'd say it's permanent. As for the HD version and Speed HD, once they finish the rollout of the Navigator software for the boxes BHN can finally enable SDV which will allow them to add many more channels.


You might also want to check out post #1 in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328 

It shows what channels there are known deals in place with Time Warner Cable. BHN is usually included in TWC deals for channels.


----------



## jaw5279

I have been following the issues with the new digital box software with interest and after having two of my three boxes (Pace HD's) updated about ten days ago, now understand just how volatile performance with the new software is. I have been experiencing lock ups (usually within the guide and on demand functions) that require each box to be rebooted at least once or twice each day. Both boxes have also rebooted spontaneously several times as well.


I just called Brighthouse and they claimed that the issues could be with the strength of signal going to the boxes given that this software communicates back and forth with the central server more often than the old software did. They are sending a technician over to tune/tweak things claiming that this will improve the situation.


Has anyone else been told this? If so, has the technician been able to improve the situation?


Thanks.


(And since this post is about technical performance, I won't mention how crappy the content on the new guide is.)


----------



## Kid Red

When did Brighthouse raise their prices? We just noticed about a $12 increase on our bill. That's about the tipping point for me, I think I'm going to look into Dish or DirectTV, I'm tired of the price increases and the SD channels masked as HD additions.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/14621397
> 
> 
> When did Brighthouse raise their prices? We just noticed about a $12 increase on our bill. That's about the tipping point for me, I think I'm going to look into Dish or DirectTV, I'm tired of the price increases and the SD channels masked as HD additions.



No sure of exactly what you are referring to about the SD masked as HD. If you mean the 4x3 video on a 16x9 screen, you will get that with either cable or satellite. But in many cases it is not the fault of cable or satellite provider, that is the size picture that the network provides them, because the original video was shot in 4x3, and not 16x9. The signal will still be upconverted to 1080i or 720p even though it is 4x3 video, on a 16x9 screen.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/14621397
> 
> 
> When did Brighthouse raise their prices? We just noticed about a $12 increase on our bill. That's about the tipping point for me, I think I'm going to look into Dish or DirectTV, I'm tired of the price increases and the SD channels masked as HD additions.



That sounds like the increase that occurs when the free upgrade to turbo internet runs out. It's a one year promotion. I had that happen to me about a year ago. I called saying that I didn't know about it. They turned off my turbo and credited me the $12.


Of course, since then they offered me the same deal again which lowered my bill by $3 and increased my internet speed!


----------



## wsondermann

Noticed some changes to the channel lineup today: AMC was moved from 47 to 48 and a new channel, History en Espanol, on 621.


----------



## waters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/14625238
> 
> 
> Noticed some changes to the channel lineup today: AMC was moved from 47 to 48 and a new channel, History en Espanol, on 621.



That seems to put AMC out of reach for cable card users like me and 621 is not available either.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14615001
> 
> 
> They have the Big Ten Network added to the channel lineup, so I'd say it's permanent. As for the HD version and Speed HD, once they finish the rollout of the Navigator software for the boxes BHN can finally enable SDV which will allow them to add many more channels.
> 
> 
> You might also want to check out post #1 in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328
> 
> It shows what channels there are known deals in place with Time Warner Cable. BHN is usually included in TWC deals for channels.



I signed up for the Sports Pack to get the Big Ten Network - $1.95 per month. They have a promotion going right now where it is free for three months and only the tax will show on the bill - $.27 per month. Like $1.95 is deal breaker any way. I just wish they would have added it before week one of the football season.


From your link it looks like there is hope for Big Ten Network HD after SDV. Speed HD not so much. Next up we need NFL network in some fashioun SD or HD. I saw nothing about Fox Sports Net.


----------



## JH2003

Navigator Crash, crash, crash!!!

I was happy that I was not experiencing the reboots in the new navigator sw, but last night it hit here and the 8300HD DVR rebooted 3 times before I gave up and turned everything off. Each reboot is about 4-6 minutes and any recording is interrupted, as in Fringe, which we going to see if we wanted to record the new series. It appears to be like the old Windows memory overload or over write problems. The SW obviously performs an illegal operation and crashes. The SW is PTV: v6.14.89.1sp (10/30/07) with Host: 1.37 MDN 2.4 (02/20/2008).


I called BHN and told the tech the problem and he said it is a known problem and can not be addressed until complete roll out. The current fix is to do a hard reboot (remove power) and a reset from BHN, which he walked me through in order to do the reset. Some recorded shows will be lost. I stated, as others here have done, that the previous software worked just fine. He said they had to change by FCC rule (anyone know what that means?).


I said since we had a working system and now we do not we should not have to pay. He issued a credit for yesterday.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14634463
> 
> 
> I called BHN and told the tech the problem and he said it is a known problem and can not be addressed until complete roll out.



Well, sure. You're apparently not in software development. It's very common to roll out new software to millions of new customers and THEN test it. Otherwise it would take longer to roll out - duh! Managerial bonuses are linked to hitting the release date, not to bug count. The engineers and customer support folks will worry about those minor details after the release. And after the problems are fixed just think of how much happier you'll be. You'd miss all that new happiness if it just worked from Day One.


I hope you understand now.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14634620
> 
> 
> Well, sure. You're apparently not in software development. It's very common to roll out new software to millions of new customers and THEN test it. Otherwise it would take longer to roll out - duh! Managerial bonuses are linked to hitting the release date, not to bug count. The engineers and customer support folks will worry about those minor details after the release. And after the problems are fixed just think of how much happier you'll be. You'd miss all that new happiness if it just worked from Day One.
> 
> 
> I hope you understand now.



I enjoyed your humor! Actually I was in charge of sw development for an aerospace company and if our manufacturing support sw failed to function and a missile did not get devlivered (and thus paid for), someone lost their job. Thus extensive dual systems with extensive testing always occurred. So, my frame of mind is to do it right. However, I can see that no one at BHN will lose their job and roll out date is more important than quality. The basics are cost, schedule and quality. The one with the biggest paycheck decides on what order to arrange these parameters.


Crediting me or a few of us a days charge is insignificant unless more call and request their refund, then cost comes befor schedule and quality gets a boost.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I just can't wait to be Gator'ed so I can see what you guys are all complaining about. It was supposed to happen today but I think it got pushed out a month. (Maybe they're putting in new bugs so that I'll be EXTRA HAPPY when they fix them.) I personally think I watch too much TV, so hopefully this new software will help solve that little problem.


----------



## dsinger

Your time problem will be solved. Also, the FCC comment sounds like BS. TWC/BHN developed Navigator to avoid paying further royalties for Passport and evidently got a bargain on their purchase of TV Guide data for the guide. The bargain must be due to reduced costs of data input since the new guide has so little information!!


----------



## mgsports

BHN also adding a Soccer Channel.

Loacl Access and Goverment Channels are not sussoped to be on the Digital Side.

The BHN deal only includes areas in the Central that are in Big Ten Country that have Time Warner or BHN.


----------



## james32746

New channels coming to Bright House next week (9/17)


Bright House Sports Network - Ch. 47 (renamed Catch 47 from Tampa BHN system)

CNN HD - Ch. 1324

ESPNU HD - Ch. 1331


----------



## Barry928

Not my top three channels.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14636945
> 
> 
> Not my top three channels.



Hardly what I wanted either, not a sports fan, though CNN HD seems to be ok.


Probably BHN will considerably add even more HD channels once they finish the Navigator updates and switch on SDV.


----------



## allowiches

I bet they're pushing the new buggy software out so they can get switched digital turned on before the end of the year and give us all those HD channels they promised. It comes down to which is a worse problem for them, buggy software or break the HD promise. This has got to be a PR nightmare for them.


Speaking of PR, I got a nice little card from them apologizing for the outage last week. They said they were going to donate $20,000 to the Red Cross in the name of BHN subscribers. Isn't that nice of them? They even get to write it off.


----------



## MattKey

I like the idea of ESPNU Hd coming on board as it will be nice to have another outlet for some College Football HD, as long as abc/espn has the capabilities of providing it (unlike good ole CBS)


----------



## MattKey

Has anyone started a pool yet on how much of a cost increase for HD BHN is going to demand if and when they provide these additional HD channels? Knowing corporate america like i do, they are salivating.......


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/14636500
> 
> 
> New channels coming to Bright House next week (9/17)
> 
> 
> Bright House Sports Network - Ch. 47 (renamed Catch 47 from Tampa BHN system)
> 
> CNN HD - Ch. 1324
> 
> ESPNU HD - Ch. 1331



Pretty lame.


Something like Sci-Fi channel who's programming (i.e BSG) warrants HD is still not available...instead we get to see Larry King in HD? ugg. =P


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Every time BHN rolls out another bunch of lame channels I have to remind myself not to look a gift horse in the mouth. But now I think it may be time for a trip to the glue factory.


----------



## ahampleman

If you'll are dumping BH for HDTV content, what are you going to do for high speed internet and Vonage?

I'm thinking of dumping them also or satalite but have not yet for for the internet service and my Vonage.


----------



## rich21

Internet and cable services are not tied together. You can get just the internet service. No difference in price for the internet service alone vs with cable..


----------



## meteor3

Depending on your upfront costs and package price you get with D*, the cost of D* plus cable internet w/ BHN could still be cheaper than what you pay for BHN currently. I've already done the math and decided I'll save some money in the process. So, after turning on the BHN box last night, tuning to 1020, and being greeted with "to purchase this channel, please call...", I am making the call to D* tomorrow. I have had enough.


----------



## ahampleman

Keeping internet is what I was thinking, just checking what everyone else is doing.


thanks


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14642369
> 
> 
> Every time BHN rolls out another bunch of lame channels I have to remind myself not to look a gift horse in the mouth. But now I think it may be time for a trip to the glue factory.



As I always say, getting something is better than getting nothing at all. Personally, if I had an HDTV (which sadly I don't yet), I'd take whatever they offer. ESPNU HD sounds cool to me, though. Besides, there are more channels coming later in the year anyway.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/14645718
> 
> 
> As I always say, getting something is better than getting nothing at all.



That isn't always true. If you get something you never wanted, never needed, and never use, is that really better than getting nothing at all?


Not that I necessarily feel the right to complain (I will anyway, though) as far as channel additions go. It's all so subjective and I'm sure someone out there is THRILLED to have CNN HD. Just because I don't doesn't mean I represent the majority of BHN's costumers. Until they offer _everything_ currently available in HD elsewhere, there will be someone displeased. And I'm gonna be displeased until I see Sci-Fi and FX added to the HD lineup.


----------



## allowiches

The only channels I ever watch in SD are the three news networks (I have to switch between them to keep my mind balanced between left and right), Sci-Fi, BBC and that channel the shows the Rays games. It used to be call Pax. So really, those are the only ones I would like to see in HD.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/14647056
> 
> 
> That isn't always true. If you get something you never wanted, never needed, and never use, is that really better than getting nothing at all?
> 
> 
> Not that I necessarily feel the right to complain (I will anyway, though) as far as channel additions go. It's all so subjective and I'm sure someone out there is THRILLED to have CNN HD. Just because I don't doesn't mean I represent the majority of BHN's costumers. Until they offer _everything_ currently available in HD elsewhere, there will be someone displeased. And I'm gonna be displeased until I see Sci-Fi and FX added to the HD lineup.



I sort am thrilled for CNNHD, but perrparing for the let down that theres not that much HD on it though (will I be able to see the Wofl Mans beard like it's meant to be seen? Only time will tell!). Other then that they really need FX before I go back to being a mindless consumer.


on another note, any one ever try emailing the president of bright house cfl with there complaints/questions?


I'm guessing his email is [email protected] 


I'm sure he'd be more knowledgeable then the CSRs.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/14643670
> 
> 
> Depending on your upfront costs and package price you get with D*, the cost of D* plus cable internet w/ BHN could still be cheaper than what you pay for BHN currently. I've already done the math and decided I'll save some money in the process. So, after turning on the BHN box last night, tuning to 1020, and being greeted with "to purchase this channel, please call...", I am making the call to D* tomorrow. I have had enough.



I also have done the math but at my current apartment..unfortunately D* is not an option. But It were possible for me getting D* with the programming I want, keeping BHN for internet would be cheaper than what I am currently paying for BHN cable+internet. I do not have a "land line" phone. I just use my cell for everything so no need for digital phone or vonage, etc.


Hopefully soon I can move somewhere where SAT is an option...i would dump BHN cable service in a heartbeat....even if it cost more I would still do it. The only reason BHN has my money now for HDTV is because I have no choice..


Whoever says that cable companies do not have monopolies..is full of it.


I have a friend at work that because of some deal between comcast and his home owners association...his only choice for cable/internet is comcast...BHN is not allowed to provide service to his subdivision...nor is AT&T allowed to provide DSL. And to top it off...his comcast service REALLY sucks.



That sorta crap really pisses me off.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14634463
> 
> 
> Navigator Crash, crash, crash!!!
> 
> I was happy that I was not experiencing the reboots in the new navigator sw, but last night it hit here and the 8300HD DVR rebooted 3 times before I gave up and turned everything off. Each reboot is about 4-6 minutes and any recording is interrupted, as in Fringe, which we going to see if we wanted to record the new series. It appears to be like the old Windows memory overload or over write problems. The SW obviously performs an illegal operation and crashes. The SW is PTV: v6.14.89.1sp (10/30/07) with Host: 1.37 MDN 2.4 (02/20/2008).
> 
> 
> I called BHN and told the tech the problem and he said it is a known problem and can not be addressed until complete roll out. The current fix is to do a hard reboot (remove power) and a reset from BHN, which he walked me through in order to do the reset. Some recorded shows will be lost. I stated, as others here have done, that the previous software worked just fine. He said they had to change by FCC rule (anyone know what that means?).
> 
> 
> I said since we had a working system and now we do not we should not have to pay. He issued a credit for yesterday.



Last night we experienced the same mutliple reboots and a hard reboot did not solve the problem. Called BHN to ask for another days credit and was told they have to dispatch a tech first. Told them they were wasting time and their money, but she said she was not authorized to do anymore that dispatch a tech. Told her that the data on on the diagnostic screens were ok. Coming tomorrow. Hope he calls so I can save him some wasted time.


----------



## wsondermann

FYI: CNN HD has been added in diag mode on 1324 and ESPNU HD on 1331 (the channels are there but currently there's no signal or program data). For those wondering, these channels will use the bandwidth currently used by analog channel 47.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/14647056
> 
> 
> That isn't always true. If you get something you never wanted, never needed, and never use, is that really better than getting nothing at all?
> 
> 
> Not that I necessarily feel the right to complain (I will anyway, though) as far as channel additions go. It's all so subjective and I'm sure someone out there is THRILLED to have CNN HD. Just because I don't doesn't mean I represent the majority of BHN's costumers. Until they offer _everything_ currently available in HD elsewhere, there will be someone displeased. And I'm gonna be displeased until I see Sci-Fi and FX added to the HD lineup.



Perhaps getting something you'll never use might not be better but its no worse, either. In my opinion its always a good thing when they add new HD channels, or any new channels for that matter, even though not everyone will necessarily watch them, so I don't think that's really anything to complain about. Don't get me wrong though, I would love it if they added Sci-Fi HD and USA HD if only for ECW and WWE Raw (HD PPV channel wouldn't hurt, either).


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/14651518
> 
> 
> FYI: CNN HD has been added in diag mode on 1324 and ESPNU HD on 1331 (the channels are there but currently there's no signal or program data). For those wondering, these channels will use the bandwidth currently used by analog channel 47.



cool find!

Are you doing this on a MDN box or an old passport box? I can't figure out the new diag screen, I can get to it and change that page, but that's about it.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/14652520
> 
> 
> cool find!
> 
> Are you doing this on a MDN box or an old passport box? I can't figure out the new diag screen, I can get to it and change that page, but that's about it.



I've only been able to do this on the Passport boxes. There are also placeholder channels for NBA League Pass HD (1001) and Versus/Golf HD (1358).


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14652661
> 
> 
> I've only been able to do this on the Passport boxes. There are also placeholder channels for NBA League Pass HD (1001) and Versus/Golf HD (1358).



I know of a bunch of other hidden placeholder channels, most of which were used for testing, and most of which aren't really used for anything anymore. Still interesting to see, though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/14652520
> 
> 
> cool find!
> 
> Are you doing this on a MDN box or an old passport box? I can't figure out the new diag screen, I can get to it and change that page, but that's about it.



Navigator hasn't been pushed to my Explorer 8300 DVR box yet so its still running Passport Echo, and I don't know exactly when I'll be getting it... the download dates for the 8300 on channel 50 and the Web site are inconsistent--could be next week, could be next month. Until then I can't comment on how the MDN diag screen works.


----------



## MattKey

Watching sunshine HD on 1000 right now, how did i miss this add? I gotta pay more attention to the boards i guess


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/14656194
> 
> 
> Watching sunshine HD on 1000 right now, how did i miss this add? I gotta pay more attention to the boards i guess



I'm usually suprised by what they choose to show on 1000. Wash St vs Baylor? I haven't detected a pattern to what they show. It seems random.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14656451
> 
> 
> I'm usually suprised by what they choose to show on 1000. Wash St vs Baylor? I haven't detected a pattern to what they show. It seems random.



I believe that game was a national FSN broadcast. It is nice to see that Sun Sports has picked up some of the FSN games so far this season.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14651516
> 
> 
> Last night we experienced the same mutliple reboots and a hard reboot did not solve the problem. Called BHN to ask for another days credit and was told they have to dispatch a tech first. Told them they were wasting time and their money, but she said she was not authorized to do anymore that dispatch a tech. Told her that the data on on the diagnostic screens were ok. Coming tomorrow. Hope he calls so I can save him some wasted time.



Tech arrived today, did not call first. Explained to him what has been happening and diagnostic screen data. He said it is a known problem. They are trying to solve the problem and then decide when to download it. He has the same problem. I asked that he request credit for me, but he was not sure they would give it to me.


He also said the next release is about to be tested by BHN employees. It will allow us to identify maybe 12 to 20 channels as our key or favorite or something. Then, say we hear that a show on one of those channels was good that afternoon, we can retreive the show later in the evening as if it was recorded on our DVR. He said some other things were also coming, but was not fully aware of them.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Luckily my 8300HD boxes have not been updated to the new "improved" software. However, my 3250HD was updated. Is it common for the box to stop responding and reboot for no reason? What a pain.


----------



## Sgooter

Lately, the audio and video on MGMHD's movies are grossly out of synch. Anyone else notice this error? Does this mean it's time for another box reboot?


----------



## bubbalou32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/14663126
> 
> 
> Luckily my 8300HD boxes have not been updated to the new "improved" software. However, my 3250HD was updated. Is it common for the box to stop responding and reboot for no reason? What a pain.



I also have the 3250HD and anytime I change the channel more than 3 times in a row, it will stop responding, forcing a reboot. So much for channel surfing.


----------



## daballs

I've only experienced one reboot with the MDN on my updated 8300HD, so fear not.

I think I was doing something in the guide...


Just get ready to lose all your beloved features.


----------



## DouglasR

Is the SATA still enabled with the new software?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/14665001
> 
> 
> Is the SATA still enabled with the new software?



Yes. My eSATA drive was recognised and works properly.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/14665061
> 
> 
> Yes. My eSATA drive was recognised and works properly.



For those who have received the new software on their 8300HD's and use external sata drives, are you able to pause live tv now?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/14665775
> 
> 
> For those who have received the new software on their 8300HD's and use external sata drives, are you able to pause live tv now?



Yes. Just tried it. 1st time = black screen, 2d time = frozen image.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/14665986
> 
> 
> Yes. Just tried it. 1st time = black screen, 2d time = frozen image.



So it worked both times? 1st time you got a black screen, 2nd time a picture. Were you then able to hit play both times? Thanks for the clarification.


Been holding off on buying a esata drive as no pause for live tv was a deal breaker for the wife.


thanks.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/14667613
> 
> 
> So it worked both times? 1st time you got a black screen, 2nd time a picture. Were you then able to hit play both times? Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> Been holding off on buying a esata drive as no pause for live tv was a deal breaker for the wife.
> 
> 
> thanks.



Yes, hitting play worked.


----------



## bingo182

D* lost Fox about 3 minutes into Terminator (every thing else if fine). Did BHN lose it?


Edit - just came back on. off air for 18 minutes. Still glitchy and in SD.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/14669919
> 
> 
> D* lost Fox about 3 minutes into Terminator (every thing else if fine). Did BHN lose it?
> 
> 
> Edit - just came back on. off air for 18 minutes. Still glitchy and in SD.



Checked at 8:30pm and WOFL-HD & WRBW-HD are both gone on BHN. SD feed is still up.


----------



## thericky

I was just attempting to watch Terminator and gave up after a few minutes of near-constant glitches. It switched to SD for a little bit then died.


Was this a BHN problem or did BHN not receive it properly? Either way, it's the only show I'm watching regularly right now and I'm not happy about missing it this week. Is it going to be re-aired?


----------



## james32746

WRBW-DT is back up on BHN in HD and OTA (although HD PQ is more blocky due to WOGX utilizing the SD subchannel of WRBW)


WOFL-DT is still off BHN and OTA (probably due to power outage at transmitter site and is not on backup generator power like the analog WOFL signal)


The only way to see Fox HD is if you have access to an outdoor OTA antenna and try to pick up WTVT-DT (Tampa) or WOGX-DT (Ocala) until WOFL-DT is back up.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/14670348
> 
> 
> I was just attempting to watch Terminator and gave up after a few minutes of near-constant glitches. It switched to SD for a little bit then died.
> 
> 
> Was this a BHN problem or did BHN not receive it properly? Either way, it's the only show I'm watching regularly right now and I'm not happy about missing it this week. Is it going to be re-aired?



It's apparently a station issue. bingo182 says it went out on D* also.


----------



## plbarton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/14663418
> 
> 
> Lately, the audio and video on MGMHD's movies are grossly out of synch. Anyone else notice this error? Does this mean it's time for another box reboot?



Same here. Have noticed this problem for the last 2 weeks. Only affects MGM/HD. All other HD channels are fine. Box reboots have not helped.


----------



## rich21

Fox Problem was on D* and OTA.


Didn't see a lipsync problem on MGM/HD earlier today on D*


----------



## bingo182

D* definately had the Fox issue and even had a place card basically stating "Don't call us. We know there is an issue." The stupid thing is that I have an OTA set up for weather (9.2, 2.2), it didn't occur to me to check 35...










I haven't seen the MGMHD sync issue on D*. I'll look out for it.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/14671272
> 
> 
> I can also get WNYW-DT FOX 5 HD NY via DIRECTV, I never asked for it but sometime many years ago when it was added to the directv lineup it showed up on my subscription line items as FOX HD 0.00



Wonder how that got past WOFL, I got refused when I asked for it, before 35 was in HD.


----------



## rich21

I believe D* offered the national feed for Fox after Fox bought D* for Fox owned stations markets. This was well after WOFL was bought by Fox and actually started doing HD.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plbarton* /forum/post/14670919
> 
> 
> Same here. Have noticed this problem for the last 2 weeks. Only affects MGM/HD. All other HD channels are fine. Box reboots have not helped.



Yep, all the other channels are fine. Thanks.


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/14672578
> 
> 
> I believe D* offered the national feed for Fox after Fox bought D* for Fox owned stations markets. This was well after WOFL was bought by Fox and actually started doing HD.




Yes, I do/did get the NY Fox feed on D* due to local being an O&O.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/14636500
> 
> 
> New channels coming to Bright House next week (9/17)
> 
> 
> Bright House Sports Network - Ch. 47 (renamed Catch 47 from Tampa BHN system)
> 
> CNN HD - Ch. 1324
> 
> ESPNU HD - Ch. 1331



The new channels are active.


----------



## MattKey

just in time for UCF game this weekend on ESPNU


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/14668355
> 
> 
> Yes, hitting play worked.



How about buffer? Do you have the ability to rewind live TV even if you are not recording the current program? I used to get about half an hour of buffer before I connected my esata drive.


I did notice Saturday night that while I couldn't rewind live TV if I hit the jump back button it would go back to what seemed like the beginning of the old buffer. I could not fast forward and was then stuck watching that far behind live TV. The info button would indicate I was at the current clock time and with no forward or backward buffer available.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Looks like downtown Orlando has been delayed again for the 8300HD Navigator.


It was September 30 or October 2.


It's now October 7 or 9


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/14681124
> 
> 
> just in time for UCF game this weekend on ESPNU



Excellent. Thanks for the reminder. 1pm Saturday, UCF at Boston College. Should be a great game.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14682075
> 
> 
> Looks like downtown Orlando has been delayed again for the 8300HD Navigator.
> 
> 
> It was September 30 or October 2.
> 
> 
> It's now October 7 or 9



Any one know why this is? just curious as to why theirs delays between localitys.


----------



## JH2003

Last night was again multiple reboots on the 8300HD. However, the first boot appears to have occurred when FOX went out. Terminator was being recorded. 3 more boots during the evening. It ruined our TV watching for the evening - just turned it off and hoped we got the recorded shows. Be happy you do not get the MDN software until they fix the major bug causing the reboots.


----------



## property33

8300HD, still have Passport.

Showtime HD, both 1259 and 259, will not tune. I get just a blank gray screen, the 8300HD does not display type of feed or "HD". For a brief moment, I got the blocky stutter of what was on last night. Last night, when I first realized there was a problem with Showtime HD, I tried to tune one up, one down, initially they were gray too but then came on, no problems after. Also, not sure if it's related, if I go to an on-demand channel and choose something, I only get the "please wait" with the arrows circling.... I've rebooted by holding in the on button and by unplugging power for at least 5 minutes, didn't help.


We have RR, 4 other feeds without a box and a feed with a non HD 3100, no problems.


Any ideas? I won't be home until Tuesday, so don't want to schedule a service call yet. I'd love to get a re-wire out of them (some original that TWC/BHN installed is just laying on the ground) but don't want to pay-incidentaly, I have a 1000' box of cable but I'm a fat *** so I can't get up in the attic....


----------



## waters

Cable card users: My cable card television in Brevard has ceased to receive any digital channels above 440 (music) and very few below that. (Channel up goes straight from 440 to 2). I've unplugged the tv to reboot it. The CSR has set up a service call, but is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

My two non DVR boxes did get the new software. But my two 8300HD boxes have not. Is BHN trying to fix the problems before continuing the rollout? This seems like a reasonable conclusion given the comments on this forum. Does anyone from BHN care to comment?


----------



## DKubicki

Just wanted to let you guys know about this. I posted a couple of weeks ago mentioning that I called and complained about the software rebooting and was given a credit. I checked my bill and the credit was not applied. So I gave them a call and their response was the accounting department reviewed the credit and decided to not apply the credit. So basically they promised a credit and then went back on that promise. This is the last straw I am over this!


----------



## twartacus

I know that this has been covered several times... but the SEARCH feature doesn't work well on this site, can really search for anything... anyway... I have not received the update yet... is there a way to see % of disc space left on my DVR? I thought that there was a channel or something to see this. Thanks.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twartacus* /forum/post/14707773
> 
> 
> I know that this has been covered several times... but the SEARCH feature doesn't work well on this site, can really search for anything... anyway... I have not received the update yet... is there a way to see % of disc space left on my DVR? I thought that there was a channel or something to see this. Thanks.



For the Passport software, press and hold the select & exit buttons on the DVR until it dings and 'diag' is displayed on the front of the box. Tune to channel 711 and then arrow down til you get to the DVR information pages.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Is Fox blurry for everyone else? My TV says that it's 720p, but it sure looks like 16x9 SD. Even the guide is blurry. Most other HD channels look good. I noticed the same thing on ESPN earlier today.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14708209
> 
> 
> Is Fox blurry for everyone else? My TV says that it's 720p, but it sure looks like 16x9 SD. Even the guide is blurry. Most other HD channels look good. I noticed the same thing on ESPN earlier today.



I just watched the end of the Colts game on CBS and it look crisp as usual. I switched to ESPN and it's still fuzzy. What the heck? Is BHN running out of bandwidth? Should I start to freak out?


----------



## MattKey

talking about fuzzy video, I dvred American Gangster last night and watched it later and was Very dissatisfied with the picture quality. Pedestal was really high for one thing, but mainly it was the artifact. really miserable, lottsa solarized/posterized video. Not HD in any sense of the word.


----------



## Barry928

Do you guys actually think BHN is degrading the 720p HD channels or is off-air soft as well? Mattkey-you have a PM.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14710606
> 
> 
> Do you guys actually think BHN is degrading the 720p HD channels or is off-air soft as well? Mattkey-you have a PM.



I unfortunately disconnected my OTA antenna, else that would have been the first thing I checked. Also I checked FOX and ESPN again this morning and they're still unfocused. I quickly glanced at 4-5 other HD channels and they were fine.


BTW, given that the guide (with very few moving images) is also fuzzy I think this means that the problem isn't overcompression. It seems like the guide wound compress very well and remain crisp. This looks like an SD feed.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I recently installed the Fiji pack which allows Vista Media Center to see QAM channels, including displaying the guide info and doing all the channel naming and mapping. I used to do these latter steps with AVerMedia tools and it was a real PITA.


I noticed this morning that only the local HD channels are available. Before I installed Fiji I used to see EPSN, WGN and a few others under VMC. Did BHN remove these from unencrypted QAM, or is it a problem with Fiji not seeing the channels?


----------



## james32746

BHN is only required to offer SD and HD local broadcast channels on Clear QAM.


Note: WGN is still coming through as Clear QAM where I am at


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14711888
> 
> 
> I recently installed the Fiji pack which allows Vista Media Center to see QAM channels, including displaying the guide info and doing all the channel naming and mapping. I used to do these latter steps with AVerMedia tools and it was a real PITA.
> 
> 
> I noticed this morning that only the local HD channels are available. Before I installed Fiji I used to see EPSN, WGN and a few others under VMC. Did BHN remove these from unencrypted QAM, or is it a problem with Fiji not seeing the channels?



I think you were probably just lucky for a little while. When I first tried getting qam channels years ago, I also got espn-hd, but about a month later I wasn't able to see it. it must have been a fluke.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/14712418
> 
> 
> I think you were probably just lucky for a little while. When I first tried getting qam channels years ago, I also got espn-hd, but about a month later I wasn't able to see it. it must have been a fluke.



OK, thanks. I'm fine with only getting locals. I just wanted to make sure this wasn't a bug in my Fiji setup, and I was getting everything everybody else got.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Another strange bug:


Sometimes, not always, I can not type in the numbers to change channels to a channel above 1100. When the channel starts with 11 or 13 it assumes a 3-digit channel number.


I can hit 1020 and get to WESH-HD. But when I try to go to 1135, it assumes a 3-digit channel number 113, then 5. Try numerous times, get close to the box incase it's a weak battery. Can not tune tune to that channel without going into the guide, scolling up to the channel and pressing select.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Sorry to be a pest, but is no one else is having blurriness with 720p channels? (I originally thought that it was just ESPN and Fox, but after Barry pointed out that it might be a 720p issue I noticed that all the 720p channels look bad while all the 1080i channels look good - at least the ones I checked.)


I verified that my SA8300HD is still passing all resolutions - just like it used to. And I can't see any settings that have changed on my TV. So I'm at a loss as to why I'm all of a sudden having this issue - especially since I might be the only one.


UPDATE: OK, before I pressed Send on this post I decided to change my SA8300HD to output only 1080i. (My TV is native 1080p.) And the picture IS noticably better. It's especially noticable in the guide. I haven't quite decided if it's as good as native 1080i, but it's certainly pretty close. I'm still not sure what changed or why I had to make this change. Any ideas?


----------



## Barry928

I took a look at my 720p channels tonight and they were all 1080i. Yep, my 8300 passport box changed itself back to 1080i and 480p only again. I don't understand this because I control what my 8300 sees through my Lumagen scaler EDID control. I turned all the resolutions back on and they appear to be normal. I spent some time watching FOX and ESPN and both appeared correct and not soft at all.


Happy- swap out that box.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14718363
> 
> 
> I took a look at my 720p channels tonight and they were all 1080i. Yep, my 8300 passport box changed itself back to 1080i and 480p only again. I don't understand this because I control what my 8300 sees through my Lumagen scaler EDID control. I turned all the resolutions back on and they appear to be normal. I spent some time watching FOX and ESPN and both appeared correct and not soft at all.
> 
> 
> Happy- swap out that box.



That's just so damn odd. I wonder if my 8300 had been at 1080i for the last year, and then mysteriously changed to allow 720p - just the opposite of what happened to you. I just switched back to allow 720p and the picture is noticably poorer. I guess the scaler on my TV sucks pretty bad.


Yeah, switching boxes might be the right idea - especially since the drive is starting to whine. Of course it happens right at the start of a new TV season while I have tons of crap being recorded.


Thanks for checking your 720p.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14717940
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a pest, but is no one else is having blurriness with 720p channels? (I originally thought that it was just ESPN and Fox, but after Barry pointed out that it might be a 720p issue I noticed that all the 720p channels look bad while all the 1080i channels look good - at least the ones I checked.)
> 
> 
> I verified that my SA8300HD is still passing all resolutions - just like it used to. And I can't see any settings that have changed on my TV. So I'm at a loss as to why I'm all of a sudden having this issue - especially since I might be the only one.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: OK, before I pressed Send on this post I decided to change my SA8300HD to output only 1080i. (My TV is native 1080p.) And the picture IS noticably better. It's especially noticable in the guide. I haven't quite decided if it's as good as native 1080i, but it's certainly pretty close. I'm still not sure what changed or why I had to make this change. Any ideas?



My box is set to 720P. and I think ESPN looks fantastic. Better than WESH-HD.


----------



## lilbowser

Last night all of my boxes with navigator ( 2 DVRs and a Pace) received a navigator update


----------



## daballs

Last night, around 2am (stayed up to late) I couldn't help but notice that my 8300hd kept doing some strange countdown on the led starting from 400, it went down to 100 and stopped. Before all this it was displaying stuff like FROn and other variations of FRxx, the harddrive kept spinning on and off as well and it was inoperable. I already have navigator, were they just updating the software?


Wasn't an inconvenience at all, just curious.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I use Vista Media Center with the Fiji pack to view and record clear QAM channels via an AVerMedia tuner card. All seems to work well, except for when BHN moves the channels around. The result is that I end up occasionally recording programs on the wrong channel. I realize that dealing with this isn't an issue for this BHN forum, but my question is:


Does BHN move these channels around very often? If it's only ever few months then I can deal with it by manually rescanning, but if it's every few days then I need to come up with an automated method of rescanning. I'm not quite sure how I'll do that.


Thanks!


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/14691419
> 
> 
> 8300HD, still have Passport.
> 
> Showtime HD, both 1259 and 259, will not tune. I get just a blank gray screen, the 8300HD does not display type of feed or "HD". For a brief moment, I got the blocky stutter of what was on last night. Last night, when I first realized there was a problem with Showtime HD, I tried to tune one up, one down, initially they were gray too but then came on, no problems after. Also, not sure if it's related, if I go to an on-demand channel and choose something, I only get the "please wait" with the arrows circling.... I've rebooted by holding in the on button and by unplugging power for at least 5 minutes, didn't help.
> 
> 
> We have RR, 4 other feeds without a box and a feed with a non HD 3100, no problems.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Anyone, didn't get a response which is unusual here.


Still having problems with both Showtime HDs and the other described issues. I called, they walked me through the re-booting process even though I told them I already tried that, and they also "sent a signal" to the box. Have service call for Saturday, but I figured someone here would probably know what the issue is. I don't think it's the box, I think it's a signal issue or the myriad of cable running that they've installed over the years, some of it lying on the ground outside.


Side note, offered me a RR Turbo package for $99, I told her I already had the 15MB RR, she said "oh, I see that you do. Well this is a promotion, I could cancel your internet, re-start it, and give you the promotion, it would save you oh, like $20...." I declined, didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Barry928

I wasn't ignoring you. Nothing popped into my head based on your clues. If you had at least one other box in the house that was HD to compare it might have pointed us towards either the 8300 or the incoming signal. If you don't want to wait until Saturday start checking all the connections or run a new coaxial wire upstream of your splitter directly to the 8300 to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/14739833
> 
> 
> Anyone, didn't get a response which is unusual here.
> 
> 
> Still having problems with both Showtime HDs and the other described issues. I called, they walked me through the re-booting process even though I told them I already tried that, and they also "sent a signal" to the box. Have service call for Saturday, but I figured someone here would probably know what the issue is. I don't think it's the box, I think it's a signal issue or the myriad of cable running that they've installed over the years, some of it lying on the ground outside.
> 
> 
> Side note, offered me a RR Turbo package for $99, I told her I already had the 15MB RR, she said "oh, I see that you do. Well this is a promotion, I could cancel your internet, re-start it, and give you the promotion, it would save you oh, like $20...." I declined, didn't make sense to me.



Not an expert here by any means, don't know if you tried this yet regarding signal strength issues; Have you tried going into diag mode (hold select on remote till mail icon flashes on box, then press the directional down button) then scroll over to page 5 "QAM statistics" it has a power level spot. Right now on CNN HD its reading 1 dBmV for me, on regular CNN its -8 dBmV (i've guessed that has something to do with signal strength, sometimes it's red if it's a high negative number like -10, red means bad I guess?). Maybe you could make some sense of it by comparing numbers on different channels and use this as ammo for dealing with CSRs.


Good luck.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/14739833
> 
> 
> Anyone, didn't get a response which is unusual here.
> 
> 
> Still having problems with both Showtime HDs and the other described issues. I called, they walked me through the re-booting process even though I told them I already tried that, and they also "sent a signal" to the box. Have service call for Saturday, but I figured someone here would probably know what the issue is. I don't think it's the box, I think it's a signal issue or the myriad of cable running that they've installed over the years, some of it lying on the ground outside.
> 
> 
> Side note, offered me a RR Turbo package for $99, I told her I already had the 15MB RR, she said "oh, I see that you do. Well this is a promotion, I could cancel your internet, re-start it, and give you the promotion, it would save you oh, like $20...." I declined, didn't make sense to me.



They wioll come and try to hand you a new box and leave. It's not the box. Keep them there until you are happy.


Then they will blame you houses internal wiring because that's your responsibilility and not yours. It's not your wiring. Have them get their own coax out of the truck and run it from you sirvice box, through the yard, in a door and to your tv. Chances are, the problem will still be there.


Then they'll know it's their problem.


Then they'll have to climb the pole and test their junction.


I've had similar problem twice. One time, the run from the pole to my house was bad, possible got water in the coax (think Fay here) and they had to dig a new line to my house.


The next time they spent over an hour up on the pole to fix the problem.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/14739833
> 
> 
> Anyone, didn't get a response which is unusual here.
> 
> 
> Still having problems with both Showtime HDs and the other described issues. I called, they walked me through the re-booting process even though I told them I already tried that, and they also "sent a signal" to the box. Have service call for Saturday, but I figured someone here would probably know what the issue is. I don't think it's the box, I think it's a signal issue or the myriad of cable running that they've installed over the years, some of it lying on the ground outside.
> 
> 
> Side note, offered me a RR Turbo package for $99, I told her I already had the 15MB RR, she said "oh, I see that you do. Well this is a promotion, I could cancel your internet, re-start it, and give you the promotion, it would save you oh, like $20...." I declined, didn't make sense to me.



I had that same problem about 6 months ago on my bedroom tv. The other sets were okay. After diagnosing like Barry suggected, I found it was the splitter. I took it down to the BHN office and they gave me a new one. All was okay after that.


----------



## property33

This guy was absolutely the best BHN tech I've seen. First thing he did was check signal levels everywhere. Very thorough, spent 3 hours here changing/checking everything, refused to leave until it was fixed-which it is. Main problem was a bad cable from pole to house, secondary was splitter @ house feeding the TVs, third was some interior cables (a myriad of them, which were seriously rigged)-which probably date back to TWC days, about 20 years ago. Wish you could request certain techs when you need a service call.


----------



## Barry928

Nice to read a positive BHN experience in this thread. I know management trains the techs to perform with the attitude and skill you describe but some never achieve that goal. My experience has been mostly good with the BHN employees and not so good with a few of the subcontractors.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14751476
> 
> 
> Nice to read a positive BHN experience in this thread. I know management trains the techs to perform with the attitude and skill you describe but some never achieve that goal. My experience has been mostly good with the BHN employees and not so good with a few of the subcontractors.



Too bad they don't train their CSRs as well. I called last week to ask for them to add the option of gray bars to the Navigator software. I explained about burn-in. She got of the phone and after a wait told me that plasmas do not get burn-in. When I told her that was not the case she demanded how I knew. I did point out about my General Radio-Telephone license (not current for many years), but not abut the fact that I wrote RFPs on monitors and TVs for almost 30 years. She refused to make a note of my request!


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/14752784
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't train their CSRs as well. I called last week to ask for them to add the option of gray bars to the Navigator software. I explained about burn-in. She got of the phone and after a wait told me that plasmas do not get burn-in. When I told her that was not the case she demanded how I knew. I did point out about my General Radio-Telephone license (not current for many years), but not abut the fact that I wrote RFPs on monitors and TVs for almost 30 years. She refused to make a note of my request!



haha... that reminds me of the time when I called to get an HD cable box for my projector and they told me that they would not work with projectors. I told them they would. The CSR gave me a hard time and I told her I would just move the HD cable box I currently had on our RPTV over to my projector and would now just need an HD box for my RPTV. She didn't quite know how to respond to that, other than tell me I couldn't do that (how she would stop me, I never knew...). Eventually, she got a supervisor and they reluctantly agreed to send someone out with the HD box but could not "gaurantee" it would work.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/14752784
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't train their CSRs as well. I called last week to ask for them to add the option of gray bars to the Navigator software. I explained about burn-in. She got of the phone and after a wait told me that plasmas do not get burn-in. When I told her that was not the case she demanded how I knew. I did point out about my General Radio-Telephone license (not current for many years), but not abut the fact that I wrote RFPs on monitors and TVs for almost 30 years. She refused to make a note of my request!



The ODN version of Navigator for the CableCard boxes has an option to set the side bars to gray.


----------



## Barry928

Tivo owners. The SA tuning resolver is in house for testing at BHN. Hopefully it will perform as expected and be approved for deployment.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14751476
> 
> 
> Nice to read a positive BHN experience in this thread. I know management trains the techs to perform with the attitude and skill you describe but some never achieve that goal. My experience has been mostly good with the BHN employees and not so good with a few of the subcontractors.



Comments on BHN service (good and bad) dating back to TWC:

*On site technicians* - those who drive BHN panel trucks have always been great people (both male and female) and are willing to discuss our problems intelligently. BHN contractors (usually pick up trucks or have trailers) are probably paid by the job and are in a hurry and do not want to spend much time discussing the problem with customers. They give me the impression they think customers are dumb. Contractors hurt BHN reputation.

*Help via phone* - First level usually are not much help if the problem doesn't jump out in the reference documention (on screen or otherwise). The next level is better. If the problem is Roadrunner, the second level (mostly my calls end up in Canada) are very good.

*Store front offices* - Usually helpful and couteous in exchanging harware or changing services. Depends, I presume, on how long they have been in the office. They always document everything and give me copies.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14634463
> 
> 
> Navigator Crash, crash, crash!!!
> 
> I was happy that I was not experiencing the reboots in the new navigator sw, but last night it hit here and the 8300HD DVR rebooted 3 times before I gave up and turned everything off. Each reboot is about 4-6 minutes and any recording is interrupted, as in Fringe, which we going to see if we wanted to record the new series. It appears to be like the old Windows memory overload or over write problems. The SW obviously performs an illegal operation and crashes. The SW is PTV: v6.14.89.1sp (10/30/07) with Host: 1.37 MDN 2.4 (02/20/2008).
> 
> 
> I called BHN and told the tech the problem and he said it is a known problem and can not be addressed until complete roll out. The current fix is to do a hard reboot (remove power) and a reset from BHN, which he walked me through in order to do the reset. Some recorded shows will be lost. I stated, as others here have done, that the previous software worked just fine. He said they had to change by FCC rule (anyone know what that means?).
> 
> 
> I said since we had a working system and now we do not we should not have to pay. He issued a credit for yesterday.



According to my bank account, the credit WAS issued.


----------



## WayneW

Re: 8300HDC with the new software.


It seems to be missing (at least) two major features that the old box had. Or am I missing something? Are there any workarounds?
No indicator that a recorded show will be erased in X days when the box gets full.
No method to prioritize recorded shows. I used to move lower priority recorded shows to the bottom of the list if I was willing to sacrifice them in order to preserve more important shows.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14753236
> 
> 
> The ODN version of Navigator for the CableCard boxes has an option to set the side bars to gray.



Unfortunately, I have the SA 3250HDs and it does not have that feature, I looked.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/14771976
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I have the SA 3250HDs and it does not have that feature, I looked.



You always have the option to trade out for a cablecard box.


----------



## bubbalou32

Like the TV commercial says: "500 digital channels by the end of the year". What about the HD channel count? With DTV heavily promoting their 1080P service, it's getting tempting to switch.


As far as box lockups, it has hardly happened for the last couple of weeks (3250HD box). But I have been noticing more pixelation with Showtime & the HD channels. House tonight had a few hiccups. Anyone else?


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/14751052
> 
> 
> This guy was absolutely the best BHN tech I've seen. First thing he did was check signal levels everywhere. Very thorough, spent 3 hours here changing/checking everything, refused to leave until it was fixed-which it is. Main problem was a bad cable from pole to house, secondary was splitter @ house feeding the TVs, third was some interior cables (a myriad of them, which were seriously rigged)-which probably date back to TWC days, about 20 years ago. Wish you could request certain techs when you need a service call.



Awesome to hear. I've had a couple very good techs. You can tell in the first 5 minutes if he is a problem solver, or if he just wants to leave.


I figured you would need a new run from the pole. Happens a lot. Like I said, with "FAY", if there was any little part of that coax not water-tight, you're going to have problems. I'm surprised so many more of us are not having the same problem.


Plus they fixed the problem. It was no cost to you. Had you needed no equipment, no cost to you. One of the many reasons I am still with BH and not DirecTV. Just really hoping that NFL Sunday Ticket can soemday be available on cable.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/14774510
> 
> 
> Like the TV commercial says: "500 digital channels by the end of the year". What about the HD channel count? With DTV heavily promoting their 1080P service, it's getting tempting to switch.
> 
> 
> As far as box lockups, it has hardly happened for the last couple of weeks (3250HD box). But I have been noticing more pixelation with Showtime & the HD channels. House tonight had a few hiccups. Anyone else?



Yes, just about every HD show we watch or record has digital hiccups and sound drop outs. Is it all BHN or is some of it from the source?


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/14776151
> 
> 
> Yes, just about every HD show we watch or record has digital hiccups and sound drop outs. Is it all BHN or is some of it from the source?



I have not received the update to my HD DVR and I have those same hiccups on virtually every HD recording. I really haven't noticed if that is a problem for the SD recordings since the majority of my recorded shows are in HD. I have not called BHN to come out to "fix" the problem. This might be a system wide problem???


----------



## JH2003

I had reported on 08 September about the 8300HD crashes. At that time data from the diagnostic screen was:

The SW is PTV: v6.14.89.1sp (10/30/07) with Host: 1.37 MDN 2.4 (02/20/2008).


We have not experienced the crashes lately, so I checked the diagnostic screen today:

The SW is PTV: v6.14.*94*.1sp (*05/22/08*) with Host: 1.37 MDN 2.4 (*09/04/2008*).

Also PE: 3.9d30 (MDN 2.4.1) *September 26*


It is apparent some software updates have occurred that have fixed the crashes.


There were some Navigator features that appeared to have quit working. However, a hard boot restored the features.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/14776151
> 
> 
> Yes, just about every HD show we watch or record has digital hiccups and sound drop outs. Is it all BHN or is some of it from the source?



We had guests last week and did not watch much TV, but recorded about a dozen shows (in HD). Watching those shows this week, we are seeing slightly more video/audio problems. However, after suffering through the crashes, these problems seem minor at the moment.


----------



## Hakemon

Damned internet won't go over 5Mbps...


If one user is watching YouTube, the internet for the rest of the house goes out to such a crawl, it literally is impossible to use it (times out).


Getting worse and worse every day.


----------



## FloridaShark

Been having lots of problems with Roadrunner for the past week. It's fine in the morning but around 4:00 PM It drops off then I loose it all together. It comes back for anywhere from 5-20 minutes and the whole process starts all over again. This will last till about 8:00 PM and then all seems to return to normal. Any one in the Curryford and Conway having any similar problems or know why this would be happening? I don't see anything listed in known problems....but then I really didn't think I would.


----------



## revilo78

Why don't we have VS HD while Tampa has it over a year now? Usually we get the same channels as they do. Hockey season is starting and watching games in SD is a no-go for me.


----------



## mgsports

If Orlando had a NHL Team then you would already have it probley.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/14807229
> 
> 
> If Orlando had a NHL Team then you would already have it probley.



You mean the way Orlando has an NBA team and you can only watch half of their games on BHN?


----------



## Stiletto

I have been watching True Blood lately on HBOHD and get the weirdest issue on my 8300HD. I record the show and the whole show is 100% fine, no drop outs, no pixelation, nothing. (that isn't the weird issue!) But then the credits role, and all the episodes have had audio drop outs during the credits!?! I don't have any audio drop outs during the show, but guaranteed during the credits the song drops out several times. I mean if you are going to get audio drops, thats the place to do it! But still, whats going on? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## msteelefl

Please excuse the newbie question. Is there a reason why the start times for scheduled shows that are delayed by live events such as football games, do not get updated in real time on the SA 8300HD?? For example, last night's epsiode of "The Unit" on CBS started 30 minutes late but my recording started at 10:00 as normally scheduled so I miised the last half of the show. It seems this would be a fairly common problem that should be able to be addressed by BHN. Please let me know if I'm missing something.


Mark


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msteelefl* /forum/post/14808746
> 
> 
> Please excuse the newbie question. Is there a reason why the start times for scheduled shows that are delayed by live events such as football games, do not get updated in real time on the SA 8300HD?? For example, last night's epsiode of "The Unit" on CBS started 30 minutes late but my recording started at 10:00 as normally scheduled so I miised the last half of the show. It seems this would be a fairly common problem that should be able to be addressed by BHN. Please let me know if I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> Mark



The guide data comes from TV Guide. It's not something that BHN can change on the fly.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/14808202
> 
> 
> But then the credits role, and all the episodes have had audio drop outs during the credits!?! I don't have any audio drop outs during the show, but guaranteed during the credits the song drops out several times.



I've been having this problem for YEARS with HBO. First Sopranos, and now Entourage. Like you said, if it happened during the show i'd freak out. Something in the HBO credits sequence must freak out BH. Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/14809447
> 
> 
> I've been having this problem for YEARS with HBO. First Sopranos, and now Entourage. Like you said, if it happened during the show i'd freak out. Something in the HBO credits sequence must freak out BH. Anyone have any idea why?



I see this too, and I would venture a guess that it has to do with how MPEG2 compresses video. Each "frame" of the video isn't really a frame compared with analog or film. It is a delta of the changed pixels from one frame to the next. Since black and white are at different ends of color universe, as far as the video data is concerned, its very data intensive to switch many precise sections of the image from black to white and back to black.


I've run into this problem when encoding video. Some encoders let you specify where the credits begin and end for this very reason.


Rolling credits are easier than the static credits to encode because a similar number of pixels are changing in each frame, not the entire frame at at once.


So, one might wonder, "Why doesn't this happen during a scene cut?". One reason may be that the delta is not as large since most scenes are not inverse of the previous frame, and the other may be that the delta is buffered for a few frames before the actual cut, when the data rate is lower.


I'm sure I'm over-simplifying this and probably missing out on some technical details. If anyone else has more info, I'd like to know it too.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/14810287
> 
> 
> I see this too, and I would venture a guess that it has to do with how MPEG2 compresses video. Each "frame" of the video isn't really a frame compared with analog or film. It is a delta of the changed pixels from one frame to the next. Since black and white are at different ends of color universe, as far as the video data is concerned, its very data intensive to switch many precise sections of the image from black to white and back to black.
> 
> 
> I've run into this problem when encoding video. Some encoders let you specify where the credits begin and end for this very reason.
> 
> 
> Rolling credits are easier than the static credits to encode because a similar number of pixels are changing in each frame, not the entire frame at at once.
> 
> 
> So, one might wonder, "Why doesn't this happen during a scene cut?". One reason may be that the delta is not as large since most scenes are not inverse of the previous frame, and the other may be that the delta is buffered for a few frames before the actual cut, when the data rate is lower.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm over-simplifying this and probably missing out on some technical details. If anyone else has more info, I'd like to know it too.



Forgive me but I don't see exactly how MPEG2 compression alone can result in audio dropouts because the audio is on a separately encoded AC3 track. Perhaps decoding the credit frames takes up too much CPU time or it's decoding them too slowly and keeps having to resynchronize the audio??


A quick search on the Interweb showed that the problem was happening on other systems as well (e.g. Adelphia), using SA boxes, so it could be a hardware-related issue as well. In the meantime this may or may not help you: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=982497 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msteelefl* /forum/post/14808746
> 
> 
> Please excuse the newbie question. Is there a reason why the start times for scheduled shows that are delayed by live events such as football games, do not get updated in real time on the SA 8300HD?? For example, last night's epsiode of "The Unit" on CBS started 30 minutes late but my recording started at 10:00 as normally scheduled so I miised the last half of the show. It seems this would be a fairly common problem that should be able to be addressed by BHN. Please let me know if I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> Mark



You can also change the start and stop times for a recording if you know it follows a live game.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/14811351
> 
> 
> Forgive me but I don't see exactly how MPEG2 compression alone can result in audio dropouts because the audio is on a separately encoded AC3 track. Perhaps decoding the credit frames takes up too much CPU time or it's decoding them too slowly and keeps having to resynchronize the audio??



The point I was attempting to make is that when the data rate peaks, there tends to be problems.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/14812209
> 
> 
> The point I was attempting to make is that when the data rate peaks, there tends to be problems.



OK, that makes sense.


----------



## HDClown

My 8300HD was upgraded early this morning to Navigator. My comments upon first impression after doing nothing more then turning it on and looking at it for a couple of minutes.

Dislike

-The font in the menu and guide is too big, it must be designed for people who are partially blind. Text gets cut off too much and replaced by "..." because the font is so large. I found the Passport font perfectly acceptable. There should be an option for font size, something like small, medium, large. I also think a feature needs to be built in so the guide can display widescreen if you have a widescreen set.


In the currently recorded programs menu, there is no dates shown. I have a program marked as TUE which was recorded at 6am today, and I have a program from LAST Tuesday that just says "TUE". In Passport, anything older then then 7 days was dated so you could keep track of what weeks shows were recorded. This need fix Navigator to work the same way as Passport for this.

Like

-It shows you how much of the box capacity is used up when you open the DVR list screen.


Is there s Digital Navigator specific thread/FAQ/wiki/etc. that has all the good info in one place? Hoping to not have to weed through a couple hundreds pages to find bits of info. Particularly looking to know about "hidden" features that are not obvious, DIAG screen, external HDD compatibility and if it maintains live buffer when connected.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I was gator'ed last night, too. So far, so good.


One big annoyance is how the Favorite button works. Now pressing Favorite while viewing the guide will cause the channel to change to the next favorite and the guide to exit. It used to simply change the channel line displayed in the guide. I'd use Favorite to quickly skip through my favorites to see what was on.


----------



## avNeophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/14808202
> 
> 
> I have been watching True Blood lately on HBOHD and get the weirdest issue on my 8300HD. I record the show and the whole show is 100% fine, no drop outs, no pixelation, nothing. (that isn't the weird issue!) But then the credits role, and all the episodes have had audio drop outs during the credits!?! I don't have any audio drop outs during the show, but guaranteed during the credits the song drops out several times. I mean if you are going to get audio drops, thats the place to do it! But still, whats going on? Anyone else experience this?



I have DirecTV and experience the same thing. It also happens sometimes when they start the intro music for the Sopranos. It also happens from time to time on transitions into or out of commercial breaks on some broadcast networks.


I believe the problem is a synchronization issue with my AV receiver and is triggered by a switch to/from a dolby digital audio stream.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/14815628
> 
> 
> My 8300HD was upgraded early this morning to Navigator. My comments upon first impression after doing nothing more then turning it on and looking at it for a couple of minutes.
> 
> Dislike
> 
> -The font in the menu and guide is too big, it must be designed for people who are partially blind. Text gets cut off too much and replaced by "..." because the font is so large. I found the Passport font perfectly acceptable. There should be an option for font size, something like small, medium, large. I also think a feature needs to be built in so the guide can display widescreen if you have a widescreen set.
> 
> 
> In the currently recorded programs menu, there is no dates shown. I have a program marked as TUE which was recorded at 6am today, and I have a program from LAST Tuesday that just says "TUE". In Passport, anything older then then 7 days was dated so you could keep track of what weeks shows were recorded. This need fix Navigator to work the same way as Passport for this.
> 
> Like
> 
> -It shows you how much of the box capacity is used up when you open the DVR list screen.
> 
> 
> Is there s Digital Navigator specific thread/FAQ/wiki/etc. that has all the good info in one place? Hoping to not have to weed through a couple hundreds pages to find bits of info. Particularly looking to know about "hidden" features that are not obvious, DIAG screen, external HDD compatibility and if it maintains live buffer when connected.



I have two 8300hd's and both were given the update last night. I have a 500g sata hard drive on both of them. I didn't lose any recorded progams on either hard drive. It seems that not only do the trickplay buffers(ff and rewind live tv) work, but you can go back and forth between two channels and not lose the buffer!! That is a great feature on the new software. The one negative I have found so far is that I used to be able to keep the original aspect on HD channels, but stretch the sd channels. It seems I have to do that manually now every time I tune in an sd channel.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/14816896
> 
> 
> I have two 8300hd's and both were given the update last night. I have a 500g sata hard drive on both of them. I didn't lose any recorded progams on either hard drive. It seems that not only do the trickplay buffers(ff and rewind live tv) work, but you can go back and forth between two channels and not lose the buffer!! That is a great feature on the new software. The one negative I have found so far is that I used to be able to keep the original aspect on HD channels, but stretch the sd channels. It seems I have to do that manually now every time I tune in an sd channel.



2 out of 3 8300HD's got updated at my house. Guide looks better than the 8300HDC OCAP version of Navigator which I thought looked primitive from when I previously had one of the 8300HDC's (which subsequently broke and was replaced with a 8300HD). The only feature I thought would be nice to have on this version (though the 8300HDC OCAP version does) is the choice of the darkness of the side bars instead of just black (dark).


----------



## OrCo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14816080
> 
> 
> I was gator'ed last night, too. So far, so good.
> 
> 
> One big annoyance is how the Favorite button works. Now pressing Favorite while viewing the guide will cause the channel to change to the next favorite and the guide to exit. It used to simply change the channel line displayed in the guide. I'd use Favorite to quickly skip through my favorites to see what was on.



There is an option in Settings to display your favorites in the guide. That may be the reason it works that way. I will need to update my signature I just got gatored this morning also.


----------



## FLBob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/14808202
> 
> 
> I have been watching True Blood lately on HBOHD and get the weirdest issue on my 8300HD. I record the show and the whole show is 100% fine, no drop outs, no pixelation, nothing. (that isn't the weird issue!) But then the credits role, and all the episodes have had audio drop outs during the credits!?! I don't have any audio drop outs during the show, but guaranteed during the credits the song drops out several times. I mean if you are going to get audio drops, thats the place to do it! But still, whats going on? Anyone else experience this?



I don't get HBO, but I have noticed something similar for the last year or so on WFTV (1090). Every morning I watch the news and the audio is just fine until the weather. There are usually one or two audio glitches just after they switch to the weather map and Tom Terry is still talking in the background. After he walks on-camera in front of the map, the glitches stop. A minor annoyance, but weird that it always happens at the same time.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

So, is it normal with the new software to still see the HDTV and 1080i indicators on the display even after turning it off? Power indicator goes out and video stops just not the other indicators. Seems odd.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OrCo1* /forum/post/14819079
> 
> 
> There is an option in Settings to display your favorites in the guide. That may be the reason it works that way. I will need to update my signature I just got gatored this morning also.



Yeah, I found that. And when I'm watching a channel in the favorites list (which is 99.9% of the time) pressing the Guide button will display the current channel in the favorites list, not just in the "normal" non-favorite list. So that's actually a pretty dang nice feature. And I'm able to put the 4 network channels right next to each other, which is also very, very nice.


Other than the too-large font size, I'm kinda digging this new interface. I'm especially pleased that all of my recorded programs, along with almost all of the series recording configs, were transferred just fine. A few of my stranger configs didn't transfer, but everything else did.


----------



## HDClown

Few more complaints with the new Navigator


-There are only 3 FF/RR speeds, the 4th speed is greatly missed. The 3 speed is just too slow for getting far into a recording


-There is no 15 min jump (put into any FF/RR speed and press left/right on your multi-directional pad to jump to the next 15 min increment)


-There is wasted space in the guide and "show list" menu. On the left hand side is a section of silver boarder which is just stupidly wasted screen real-estate


I may have to end up getting another TiVo HD (XL model perhaps). I have a TiVo HD in my bedroom and while there are things I don't like as much about the TiVo that I did the old Passport software, the quirks in Navigator are worse thus far.


----------



## DJ88

Well, my box finally got the update. But what gives? I though we were finally going to get a 16X9 guide? I could have sworn there were pics earlier in this thread of the guide filling the entire screen like the Direct TV guide does.


Plus, you can no longer hit info twice and input a channel's number to see whats on without the channel changing. Now you HAVE to go to the guide in order to see what's on another channel with out actually changing the channel.


Nothing in the menu animates anymore. When you used to move through the guide, info, and menus, the letters would slide to the side and things would actually move. Now it's just clicks over instantly. It just feels old.


The info descriptions for movies are also much shorter.


All this wouldn't have bothered me as much because I thought i'd finally get a widescreen guide. Now that I don't even get that, I really hate this new software.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/14820646
> 
> 
> -There is no 15 min jump (put into any FF/RR speed and press left/right on your multi-directional pad to jump to the next 15 min increment)



You press and hold the Fwd or Rwd buttons to skip 15 minutes.


----------



## wsondermann

Looks like MOJO HD is being shut down as of Dec. 1.
http://www.multichannel.com/article/....html?nid=4262


----------



## DJ88

Great, when it couldn't get any worse is anyone else experiencing this problem?


I used to get all the HD channels on the lineup, but as of today after the update:


MGMHD

HD Showcase

Universal HD

HDNET 2

HDNET

Mojo


Do not come in anymore. It tells me to call customer care to receive these channels. I thought they had delayed this update so long because they were fixing all the horrible things wrong with it. Guess I was just giving Bright house way too much credit


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/14821330
> 
> 
> Looks like MOJO HD is being shut down as of Dec. 1.
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/....html?nid=4262



OH NO! This is more awful than the software update I just got. Mojo is one of my favorite channels! Hopefully someone will pick up the better shows.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14821101
> 
> 
> You press and hold the Fwd or Rwd buttons to skip 15 minutes.



Thanks for this tip, I was REALLY missing this feature. But, I still find that it takes a bit to kick in. Is there some trick to getting it to fire quicker. I am used to buzzing around programs via the 15 minute jump.


Also, here is my list of things I lost with the update (I doubt the bill will be any less despite the loss of features):
quickly play from beginning of the buffer (I think we had this ability)
jump through the guide by pressing favorite (granted the move favorites to the top is nice)
search for a show by selecting it in the guide and selecting search
prioritize scheduled programs (this one is very important to me)
only 3 speeds of FF instead of the 4 we had before


If any of these are hiding in the new features let me know.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/14821749
> 
> 
> prioritize scheduled programs (this one is very important to me)



I stand corrected... the BH new navigator FAQ implies that you cannot prioritize scheduled programs but the UI seems to let you:
*DVR Show List > Series Manager > Sel > Set Priority*
If they have fixed the random reboot problem everyone was talking about a few weeks ago, maybe this update wont be too bad (knock on wood).


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/14822032
> 
> 
> I stand corrected... the BH new navigator FAQ implies that you cannot prioritize scheduled programs but the UI seems to let you:
> *DVR Show List > Series Manager > Sel > Set Priority*
> If they have fixed the random reboot problem everyone was talking about a few weeks ago, maybe this update wont be too bad (knock on wood).



I believe that this is only in the Navigator version (MDN) that replaced Passport. The version currently on the 'C' boxes (ODN 2.4.9_3) does not have this option.


----------



## NUWildcat

Just got my update. Like others, some good, some bad. Nice to see % used stat.


So, even after rebooting, I don't have the caller ID view option, even though I have BHN phone service.


Anyone else with BHN phone service have any thoughts on this? I'd like to see if its just me before calling cust svc.


Doug


----------



## RafaelSmith

My 8300 HDVR got "downgraded" last night.


The only part of the new software I like is that the bars for SD are black now instead of the stupid grey they were.


But the rest sucks and is much less intuitive/easy to use and overall less responsive. The old software looked dated..the new seems to have gone even further back in time.


I am starting to think that having cable TV is something I can probably do without...especially when BHN is my only viable choice.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14819335
> 
> 
> So, is it normal with the new software to still see the HDTV and 1080i indicators on the display even after turning it off? Power indicator goes out and video stops just not the other indicators. Seems odd.



Anyone?


Also, is anyone else making a Clicking noise occasionally when just sitting there off?


----------



## HDClown

Day 2 report with Digital Navigator (crapigator)


Everything seems more sluggish overall as far as bringing up guides, menu, FF/RW/pause/etc.


The box has a COMPLETE mind of it's own. Yesterday it showed a conflict with ShowA set to not record and ShowB set to record. Today it shows ShowB set to record and ShowA is not even listed as set to record. Both series based shows and no changes were made to the options.


Yesterday, around middle of the day, when we were out, after the upgrade, a bunch of shows we had never set as series to record, showed up in our series recordings. It's like my settings got mixed with someone else on the upgrade.


About 20 series recordings did not get saved, although we were warned about that possibly happening, so I'm not too shocked.


Overall, complete and utter FAIL on behalf of Bright House. I know a Bright House tech who works out of Tampa and they were doing some showing of their software to Cisco (who owns SciAtl now) and Cisco told them they shouldn't release it because it was horrible.


It seems like the "safest" route would be to totally factor reset the box somehow, and just complete start over setting up all my recordings, preferences, etc. But I'm extremely skeptical it would make a difference. If I have to go through all of that, I think I may as well just have Bright House take it back and get another TiVo HD. There's a complete refresh to the TiVo UI coming too, which looks to be really nice.


It's a shame, I really came to enjoy Passport over the past couple of years. It was extremely stable (at least on my particular unit) and there are some features Passport had that TiVo lacked (and vice versa).


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14819335
> 
> 
> So, is it normal with the new software to still see the HDTV and 1080i indicators on the display even after turning it off? Power indicator goes out and video stops just not the other indicators. Seems odd.



I also noticed this on my 8300HD after the upgrade. At first I thought I wasn't able to turn the box off, but I guess this is normal, new behavior.


----------



## bubbalou32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NUWildcat* /forum/post/14823978
> 
> 
> Just got my update. Like others, some good, some bad. Nice to see % used stat.
> 
> 
> So, even after rebooting, I don't have the caller ID view option, even though I have BHN phone service.
> 
> 
> Anyone else with BHN phone service have any thoughts on this? I'd like to see if its just me before calling cust svc.
> 
> 
> Doug



I posted this a few pages back:

I got the NAV update a few weeks ago & just realized last nite that the caller ID wasn't appearing on the set (I have the BH phone service). I emailed customer support & had a lock-up on my box while switching channels this morning. I checked the "settings" menu & found the caller ID option that wasn't there before. I figured that this would be automatic feature that didn't require you contact customer to enable. Hope this helps with anyone else that is supposed to have this service.


----------



## thewired1

My 8300hd box was "upgraded" the other day. It appears more sluggish and the UI is certalinly different than what I was used to. My BIG problem is the series recording option. Besides dropping a large number of series from the list, it now does not recognize repeat episodes. For example... it will record dexter on Sunday night BUT record every other time its on. This applies to every series I have scheduled. With everything being recorded, it fills my box up FAST and I need to delete the extra recorded shows and delete the extra schedule shows. Its a real pain. After speaking with Brighthouse today, they said the engineers are aware of the problem but no ETA for a resolution is available. When asked about compensation for having a faulty box that does not operate correctly, they said they are not offering anything for this issue.


I'm sorry... but the DVR is supposed to my my life easier. This requires more work on my end and does not put me in control of whats being recorded.


Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewired1* /forum/post/14827967
> 
> 
> My 8300hd box was "upgraded" the other day. It appears more sluggish and the UI is certalinly different than what I was used to. My BIG problem is the series recording option. Besides dropping a large number of series from the list, it now does not recognize repeat episodes. For example... it will record dexter on Sunday night BUT record every other time its on. This applies to every series I have scheduled. With everything being recorded, it fills my box up FAST and I need to delete the extra recorded shows and delete the extra schedule shows. Its a real pain. After speaking with Brighthouse today, they said the engineers are aware of the problem but no ETA for a resolution is available. When asked about compensation for having a faulty box that does not operate correctly, they said they are not offering anything for this issue.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... but the DVR is supposed to my my life easier. This requires more work on my end and does not put me in control of whats being recorded.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?



At first I was excited that all of my series recording configs survived the software update. But I've been noticing that most of them are screwed up. One of the issues is similar to what you saw - the first show was recording, but then not the second one. Another was that only new shows were supposed to be recorded, but repeats were also being setup to record. A third problem was that shows simply wouldn't record. In all three cases I checked the configuration and everything seemed normal. I think at this point I've deleted every single series recording and set up new ones, and my problems seem to have gone away. Have you tried re-setting up your recordings?


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewired1* /forum/post/14827967
> 
> 
> My 8300hd box was "upgraded" the other day. It appears more sluggish and the UI is certalinly different than what I was used to. My BIG problem is the series recording option. Besides dropping a large number of series from the list, it now does not recognize repeat episodes. For example... it will record dexter on Sunday night BUT record every other time its on. This applies to every series I have scheduled. With everything being recorded, it fills my box up FAST and I need to delete the extra recorded shows and delete the extra schedule shows. Its a real pain. After speaking with Brighthouse today, they said the engineers are aware of the problem but no ETA for a resolution is available. When asked about compensation for having a faulty box that does not operate correctly, they said they are not offering anything for this issue.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... but the DVR is supposed to my my life easier. This requires more work on my end and does not put me in control of whats being recorded.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?



Yes, I have this issue. My recordings are set to "new" only and the problem is because of the GUIDE from my looking around. Every airing of the show is flagged in the guide as NEW, so the DVR picks it up and records it, even though it's not new.


I can't believe they are having such lame problems like this. They should have delayed the launch longer, done more QA/QC testing, or better yet, foregon the whole project all together and just offer OCAP TiVo as a pay upgrade.


My wife and I have officially decided to get rid over our Bright House DVR and get a 2nd TiVo. We didn't like TiVo quite as much as the old Passport software, but we LOVE TiVo compared to Navigator. Combine that with the fact that we already have 1 TiVo HD and the ability to transfer between the boxes and it's a no brainer. Yes, it will cost me more money each month, but it will be worth it to have a box that I can trust and understand how it operates.


----------



## wsondermann

And now it looks like WESH 2 Weather Plus on 1021 is going to be shutting down due to NBC pulling the plug.
http://www.tvweek.com/news/2008/10/n...ather_plus.php


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14826138
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone else making a Clicking noise occasionally when just sitting there off?



Well my box used to click a lot (hard drive defrag type noise) with the old software, seems to click a little more now. Also last night, I turned the TV off and the box started "buzzing" which was a sound I used to hear with the old software once in a blue moon that meant it was crashing. I turned the tv back on and off and the sound went away... i have no idea why the tv would effect the cable box. Keeping my eye on that.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14822909
> 
> 
> I believe that this is only in the Navigator version (MDN) that replaced Passport. The version currently on the 'C' boxes (ODN 2.4.9_3) does not have this option.



Hmm, interesting. So someone refresh my memory is the Navigator version (MDN) the current norm or is the "C" box the norm? As in, if my box ever dies, what would I most likely get these days. Not being able to prioritize shows is a deal breaker.


The FAQ actually says you have to delete an old schedule and re-add it whenever you want to raise it to the top of the "priority" list. Thats an awful programming choice.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/14829579
> 
> 
> Hmm, interesting. So someone refresh my memory is the Navigator version (MDN) the current norm or is the "C" box the norm? As in, if my box ever dies, what would I most likely get these days. Not being able to prioritize shows is a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> The FAQ actually says you have to delete an old schedule and re-add it whenever you want to raise it to the top of the "priority" list. Thats an awful programming choice.



It's going to depend on what they have on hand. All new boxes they purchase will be the 'C' boxes that run ODN. There is an update to ODN that BHN has yet to deploy. I don't know if that adds the ability to prioritize series records.


----------



## mattfl

You know what else is awesome about this new software, the screen saver that comes on when you pause a show and leave it idle for a minute or so, is in 4:3 and if you are watching a 16:9 show the show will still be in those bars on the side! So I get this nice blank screen saver except those bars which are now a static image stuck on the screen!


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/14828846
> 
> 
> My wife and I have officially decided to get rid over our Bright House DVR and get a 2nd TiVo. We didn't like TiVo quite as much as the old Passport software, but we LOVE TiVo compared to Navigator. Combine that with the fact that we already have 1 TiVo HD and the ability to transfer between the boxes and it's a no brainer. Yes, it will cost me more money each month, but it will be worth it to have a box that I can trust and understand how it operates.



This new software is utter garbage. I think I going to cancel everything but basic cable and go back to using a VCR and rabbit ears.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RafaelSmith* /forum/post/14830999
> 
> 
> This new software is utter garbage. I think I going to cancel everything but basic cable and go back to using a VCR and rabbit ears.



Hate to break it to ya, but rabbit ears aren't going to work forever!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/14831020
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to ya, but rabbit ears aren't going to work forever!



Sure they will. You can pickup digital broadcast with rabbit ears.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14831115
> 
> 
> Sure they will. You can pickup digital broadcast with rabbit ears.



Rabbit ears will only pick up VHF, which is only WESH. All the other channels are UHF which require the circle-thingy attached to the rabbit ears.


----------



## RafaelSmith

I guess i should have used the term OTA instead of "Rabbit Ears".


----------



## moraseski

I just received navigator on my 2 hd8300 dvrs. Every setting, scheduled shows, and recording came through with the exception of shows not currently on the schedule. In all, it seems to work and I like the ability to group favorites together and start the guide in favorites. Too bad they decided that hitting favorite while in the guide changes channel instead of moving in the guide.


My question: what should the setting for "picture size" be? I had it set for normal. I have a 16x9 HDTV. On SD channels, the picture is narrow with a ratio of 9:8 instead of 4:3. I changed it to stretch and the SD pictures look better. However, it seems to affect the HD channels also.


Jim


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14831136
> 
> 
> Rabbit ears will only pick up VHF, which is only WESH. All the other channels are UHF which require the circle-thingy attached to the rabbit ears.



I know that, I just figured a loop along with the ears these days is a given.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14832933
> 
> 
> I know that, I just figured a loop along with the ears these days is a given.



I just figured that while Rafael was out buying alumimum foil to make him some fancy rabbit ears that he should get enough to make a loopy-thingy. Of course if he's planning to get off the grid completely, then it's wise to get enough to make a hat, too.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Did we get a new guide provider with Gator? There seem to be more than the usual number of issues with the "new" flag.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14834103
> 
> 
> Did we get a new guide provider with Gator? There seem to be more than the usual number of issues with the "new" flag.



I think it's still from TV Guide.


----------



## Maya68

I got my update today. So far I have not seen any technical problems but the guide looks like crap (blurry) and is slower than before.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/14830541
> 
> 
> You know what else is awesome about this new software, the screen saver that comes on when you pause a show and leave it idle for a minute or so, is in 4:3 and if you are watching a 16:9 show the show will still be in those bars on the side! So I get this nice blank screen saver except those bars which are now a static image stuck on the screen!



Was just about the post this one... certainly seems like a bug since the paused show shines through the edges of the "screen saver" thus clearly not saving anything.


On another note, if any of the BH UI team are reading this forum... there needs to be a place in the Show List that displays the full title of the shows, since, like the guide, the larger font tends to cut off many of the names with "...", but unlike the guide, the Show List doesnt have a longer version of the name listed anywhere. I think it could be fit in somewhere on there.


----------



## distinct101

*Issues galore with this software.*

-Same as everyone where the DVR records the same episode because the new TV guide lists all the Sunday Premiers as new if replayed during the week.

-Show/Movie info is garbage now. No more director, list of the 3 main actors, etc.

-The On screen guide is disgusting and SLOW. Way to go. Poor color choice. Even tough passport looked outdated at least everything was clearly visible and very FAST.

*And anyone having this problem?*

Every now and then a window will pop-up saying _"Your TV does not allow display of this program through the DVI input source. Please choose another TV input source."_ I am thinking this is either due to a HDCP or a HDMI handshaking issue. Any ideas? I mean I can still watch HD/SD TV because you just press "A" to clear the message, but it gets annoying popping up during a movie or something. I am using a Sony KDL46XBR2 with HDMI to the 8300HDDVR not using the HDMI's sound but a digi coax cable. Never happened before with Passport.


----------



## mattfl

I'm sick of this box. I'm going to pick up a Tivo HD. Who here is running a tivo and are there any issues I should be aware of?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/14838762
> 
> 
> I'm sick of this box. I'm going to pick up a Tivo HD. Who here is running a tivo and are there any issues I should be aware of?



Don't have a Tivo, but until the tuning resolver is released you will be missing a bunch of HD channels.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14838822
> 
> 
> Don't have a Tivo, but until the tuning resolver is released you will be missing a bunch of HD channels.




Know which ones exactly, the only ones I really care about are the network stations and espn/tbs/tnt


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/14838829
> 
> 
> Know which ones exactly, the only ones I really care about are the network stations and espn/tbs/tnt



I can't answer that with any first hand knowledge. I pretty sure you would get the locals. I'm sure someone with a CC will post with what they do/don't get.


----------



## topcorner

I am now on my third BH DVR installed. First one, 8300HD, developed a hardware problem (pixelization, sound distortion) and was replaced with the 8300HDC. Much to my dismay and actually to the dismay of the BHN Techie, no HD's left on the truck. He said they are like goldso we got the HDC.



With the HDC came a download of the new 'Gator software well in advance of the planned rollout - guess I was the lucky one. The fun began and continued through two more boxes.


My Configuration: HDMI connection between Mitsu Diamond 65 DLPTV and HDC, Optical Audio connection between BOSE 48 Lifestyle and HDC.


Summary of major issues seen since 8300HDC's arrived...(With the exception of #1 & 5 all the others are intermittent making it even more frustrating...)


1. On the guide: Station call letters and channel numbers overlap. No known solution although in a sample of one (happyfunboater is my technical muse) his HD version does not seem to have this issue. Is this the case with others out there? It is most noticeable on WESHHD

2. "Blue screen of death" - did Microsoft have something to do with this box?? :>) - audio is on but TV shows blue. Solution - unplug/replug HDMI cable

3. Pressing any control that shrinks the picture into the upper right corner (menu, list etc) and then pressing it again to return to normal viewing leaves the small window in upper right and rest of the screen black. Solution - jump to a different format station (example - if I was watching HD then jump to non-HD channel). BHN Techie solution - force HDC box to only output 1080i. This did reduce occurrences but did not eliminate the problem. Also, if there is a power outage, HDC reverts to defaults that enable other resolutions again...Third BHN Techie said I may have better luck using Component out vs HDMI. He said he has 5 HDMI type devices in his own home theater and all work fine except the 8300HDC, forcing him to use component connection.

4. Watching a show and try to reverse or pause, I occasionally get "DVR controls not available at this time" message - HUH? What else is it doing, brewing coffee??? - no solution found.

5. With the latest HDC box - press a DVR control such as reverse or pause, the banner that pops up has no yellow progress bar - it actually looks like the one that pops up when the info button is pressed. Further on this one - let's say I am watching Ch 1359 foodnetwork but go to list and watch a recorded show like The Office recorded the night before on WESH 1020. While watching The Office if I hit fast forward to blast through commercials the banner that pops up is for the show that is currently playing on WESH! I have no progress bar either.


The good news - after a day with the new box, with the exception of #1 and #5, the other items have not reared their ugly head ... yet...


Anyone else seeing these things?


Does anyone have a listing of the differences between 8300HD and 8300HDC?




BTW, All three BHN techs, were really good and sympathetic to the situation. They encouraged me to call BHN and complain which I did. BHN needs to pressure Scientific Atlanta to get this mess under control.


----------



## Barry928

Tampa HDTV forums has just opened a new section dedicated to the Orlando market. I will be working with them to set up features that are missing from AVS such as local polls and control of our own sticky threads with frequently asked questions.

http://www.tampahdtv.com/tpahd-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *topcorner* /forum/post/14841122
> 
> 
> I am now on my third BH DVR installed. First one, 8300HD, developed a hardware problem (pixelization, sound distortion) and was replaced with the 8300HDC. Much to my dismay and actually to the dismay of the BHN Techie, no HD's left on the truck. He said they are like goldso we got the HDC.
> 
> 
> 
> With the HDC came a download of the new 'Gator software well in advance of the planned rollout - guess I was the lucky one. The fun began and continued through two more boxes.
> 
> 
> My Configuration: HDMI connection between Mitsu Diamond 65 DLPTV and HDC, Optical Audio connection between BOSE 48 Lifestyle and HDC.
> 
> 
> Summary of major issues seen since 8300HDC's arrived...(With the exception of #1 & 5 all the others are intermittent making it even more frustrating...)
> 
> 
> 1. On the guide: Station call letters and channel numbers overlap. No known solution although in a sample of one (happyfunboater is my technical muse) his HD version does not seem to have this issue. Is this the case with others out there? It is most noticeable on WESHHD
> 
> 2. "Blue screen of death" - did Microsoft have something to do with this box?? :>) - audio is on but TV shows blue. Solution - unplug/replug HDMI cable
> 
> 3. Pressing any control that shrinks the picture into the upper right corner (menu, list etc) and then pressing it again to return to normal viewing leaves the small window in upper right and rest of the screen black. Solution - jump to a different format station (example - if I was watching HD then jump to non-HD channel). BHN Techie solution - force HDC box to only output 1080i. This did reduce occurrences but did not eliminate the problem. Also, if there is a power outage, HDC reverts to defaults that enable other resolutions again...Third BHN Techie said I may have better luck using Component out vs HDMI. He said he has 5 HDMI type devices in his own home theater and all work fine except the 8300HDC, forcing him to use component connection.
> 
> 4. Watching a show and try to reverse or pause, I occasionally get "DVR controls not available at this time" message - HUH? What else is it doing, brewing coffee??? - no solution found.
> 
> 5. With the latest HDC box - press a DVR control such as reverse or pause, the banner that pops up has no yellow progress bar - it actually looks like the one that pops up when the info button is pressed. Further on this one - let's say I am watching Ch 1359 foodnetwork but go to list and watch a recorded show like The Office recorded the night before on WESH 1020. While watching The Office if I hit fast forward to blast through commercials the banner that pops up is for the show that is currently playing on WESH! I have no progress bar either.
> 
> 
> The good news - after a day with the new box, with the exception of #1 and #5, the other items have not reared their ugly head ... yet...
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing these things?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a listing of the differences between 8300HD and 8300HDC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, All three BHN techs, were really good and sympathetic to the situation. They encouraged me to call BHN and complain which I did. BHN needs to pressure Scientific Atlanta to get this mess under control.



At the risk of jeopardizing my role as TopCorner's technical muse, wasn't there an issue with certain remotes not working correctly on forward or rewind? If I remember correctly the HDC wouldn't support the 15 minute jump forward or backwards feature with older remotes. Could this be related to his (or her) issue with DVR functionality?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *topcorner* /forum/post/14841122
> 
> 
> BTW, All three BHN techs, were really good and sympathetic to the situation. They encouraged me to call BHN and complain which I did. BHN needs to pressure Scientific Atlanta to get this mess under control.



The Navigator software is being developed by Time Warner Cable. SA only sells them the boxes. Also, the 8300HDC has always had Navigator installed.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distinct101* /forum/post/14837190
> 
> *And anyone having this problem?*
> 
> Every now and then a window will pop-up saying _"Your TV does not allow display of this program through the DVI input source.
> _


_


Yes every time I turn my TV on (also a Sony XBR) the box says this... I just ignore it and nothing seems to go wrong. Strange.


In other news, I had my first crash today. Turned the TV and hit List. The list showed now programs... and then the box crashed and rebooted. Pathetic._


----------



## HDClown

I have a TiVo HD with one single stream CableCARD and I have not noticed that I am missing any HD channels (or non-HD for that matter) compared to my 8300HD. I've had my TiVo for about a year now. I just browsed onver to TiVo Community and read the SDV FAQ and see that Bright House has enabled SDV in Tampa and Orlando. I guess I need to go look specificially to see if I'm missing anything. It appears that SDV went live sometime Feb 2008.


I found this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...=400091&page=2 


Which seems to indicate customers faught with BHN to get all HD chanenls off SDV and back on CableCARDs because a Tuning Adaptor isn't available. It also indicates that a tuning adaptor is in-house and testing as of the beginning of October with a "hopefully" year end release.


I read through some other posts on TiVo Community from earlier in 2008 where people comment about not having some channels on their TiVo with CC in HD, and I know, for a fact, that I have some of those channels on mine. So that seems to jive with the above linked thread and a comment about HD channels be added back to CC's. I suspect some channels might still be missing. I'll do a detailed comparison tomorrow.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/14843372
> 
> 
> I have a TiVo HD with one single stream CableCARD and I have not noticed that I am missing any HD channels (or non-HD for that matter) compared to my 8300HD. I've had my TiVo for about a year now. I just browsed onver to TiVo Community and read the SDV FAQ and see that Bright House has enabled SDV in Tampa and Orlando. I guess I need to go look specificially to see if I'm missing anything. It appears that SDV went live sometime Feb 2008.
> 
> 
> I found this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...=400091&page=2
> 
> 
> Which seems to indicate customers faught with BHN to get all HD chanenls off SDV and back on CableCARDs because a Tuning Adaptor isn't available. It also indicates that a tuning adaptor is in-house and testing as of the beginning of October with a "hopefully" year end release.
> 
> 
> I read through some other posts on TiVo Community from earlier in 2008 where people comment about not having some channels on their TiVo with CC in HD, and I know, for a fact, that I have some of those channels on mine. So that seems to jive with the above linked thread and a comment about HD channels be added back to CC's. I suspect some channels might still be missing. I'll do a detailed comparison tomorrow.



Actually, SDV has not yet been turned on. They have installed the necessary equipment. My 8300HDC is still reporting that SDV is not authorized. They really can't add any SDV channels until they load Navigator on all the old boxes running Passport. The version of Passport BHN has installed does not support SDV.


Do you get Disney HD, ABC Family HD, ESPNU HD & CNN HD? Those are some of the most recent HD additions.


----------



## HDClown

I found these two PR's inregards to BHN Orlando SDV:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6596383.html 
http://www.multichannel.com/article/...rce=title&rid= 


These indicate SDV rollout started 9/16/08 and ended 10/1/08 using BigBand's SDV system. I see the only mention of tuning adapters on tivocommunity.com is for Cisco and Motorola SDV systems, so I wonder what BHN is testing in-house, a BigBand made box, or a compatible Cisco/Mot box. I know a tech who works in Tampa I'm going to try and get some info from.


As for if SDV is enabled or not, it looks like it is enabled


I don't get any of the following channels on my TiVo HD which has a single S-CableCARD in it: HD Movies in Demand, TBS HD, CNN HD, EDPNU HD, Disney Channel HD, ABC Family HD, History Channel HD, TLC HD, Science Channel HD


I also don't get anything when I go to the HD pack channels of 1300-1306. I don't pay for that pack, but I don't even get a message about needing to call to order.


When I go to those channels, I either see an entirely black screen, a TiVo popup indicating it's trying to tune in, or a TiVo popup that says CableCARD decoders might be necessary and to contact the cable provider. The TiVo is aware these channels exist. If I go into signal strength mode, the above channels cannot even be selected, but in regular mode, they can be flipped to.


The lack of History, TLC, and Sciene HD are the only concerns for me as far as channels I can't get on the TiVo right now. So I guess I'm going to live through a few more months of Navigator until BHN Orlando has tuning adapters available before returning my 8300HD.


----------



## Barry928

BHN is testing the Cisco tuning resolver. Cisco bought Scientific Atlanta.


----------



## HDClown

Sent feedback on the BHN Orlando website indicating my disappointment with the new Digital Navigator software and how I consider it a major step backwards compared to Passport software. Also indicated that I have every intention to return my 8300HD due to the new software and buy another TiVo HD, but because BHN has chosen to implement SDV prior to a tuning adapter rollout, I am paying for service in which a portion of it I cannot receive without their buggy software. Asked for information in regards to TA availability date, to be put on a notification list, and if there is any advanced recipient list.


I don't expect to get much more then a basic form letter response, but hopefully my complaints and concerns will get logged against my account and be put on record.


----------



## JH2003

Looking at the 8300HD diagnostic screen, there is a entry that says "SDV not enabled", which would imply it is applicable to Hub ID 61 Melb1 (nr35) Region 23. You can check your screen to see your status of SDV.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/14849877
> 
> 
> Looking at the 8300HD diagnostic screen, there is a entry that says "SDV not enabled", which would imply it is applicable to Hub ID 61 Melb1 (nr35) Region 23. You can check your screen to see your status of SDV.



If it's enabled anywhere, it would be on employees boxes only. Once BHN has finished the deployment of Navigator they will have software on all the cable boxes that supports SDV. The version of passport that they were using does not support SDV.


----------



## HDClown

If they don't have SDV enabled, they are choosing to not send out certain newer HD channels to CableCARDs.


Here's the response I got back from BHN Orlando CSR:


---

Thank you for your correspondence regarding your Bright House Networks service. We do not have a specific date, at this time, when a two-way device or capability may be available for two-way interactive services. If you own a TiVO one-way UDCP host device, we will be making available later this year a separate adapter device that will allow your TiVo one-way host to receive all of the one-way channels. We will be providing notice to our Bright House Networks TiVO one-way UDCP customers when and how this will be available. Please note, however, that you will still not be able to receive any two-way Bright House Networks services such as Video-On-Demand or our interactive program guide.

We apologize for any difficulties you may be experiencing with the new software during our transition. In today’s increasingly competitive marketplace, the incentive has never been greater to provide new products and features as soon as possible, something we have consistently done as we introduced High Definition Cable TV, Digital Video Recorders, Digital Phone, and other popular services such as Video on Demand. The innovations we are now working on will give us the ability to provide more HD and Digital channels than ever before, and will also lead to even greater, more customized services for all customers such as Caller ID on TV, and “Start Over,” where a customer can restart a program already in progress.

An ongoing transition is to replace the existing programming guide to create a new platform to allow deployment of these and other interactive services. With this new platform we will be able to provide many new customer services and options. We are constantly refining functions in the new platform through progressive, periodic software upgrades. We believe most, if not all, of your concerns will be addressed in future software releases, which are expected throughout the rest of this year and into early 2009.

If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us via email. Thank you for taking the time to write to us and have a wonderful day.

---


If it's accurate in the comment about a tuning adaptor being available "later this year", then that's not too bad, as there's only 2 1/2 more months left in the year.


----------



## Maya68

grrrr!!!







It used to be that I could search for a different showing of whatever I had selected in the guide by hitting C. Now when I select "search for shows" it takes me back to the beginning of the index. Nothing like going backwards with new software!


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/14852467
> 
> 
> grrrr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be that I could search for a different showing of whatever I had selected in the guide by hitting C. Now when I select "search for shows" it takes me back to the beginning of the index. Nothing like going backwards with new software!



The search on this new box is basically useless. I get my tivo this week and I can't wait to get rid of this box.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/14854055
> 
> 
> The search on this new box is basically useless. I get my tivo this week and I can't wait to get rid of this box.



When you get your TiVo all setup, please report back if you get any of the following channels


HD Movies in Demand, TBS HD, CNN HD, EDPNU HD, Disney Channel HD, ABC Family HD, History Channel HD, TLC HD, Science Channel HD


I don't get these on mine.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/14854084
> 
> 
> When you get your TiVo all setup, please report back if you get any of the following channels
> 
> 
> HD Movies in Demand, TBS HD, CNN HD, EDPNU HD, Disney Channel HD, ABC Family HD, History Channel HD, TLC HD, Science Channel HD
> 
> 
> I don't get these on mine.



Will do.


----------



## wsondermann

Channel lineup changes: For some reason Big Ten was moved to channel 33, QVC moved to 21, and the BHN leased access channel was moved to 49 (and is now available in a digital format).


----------



## mgsports

Could mean opening spaces for more Digital Channels like SD or even HD on Comcast maybe.


----------



## NYMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/14863964
> 
> 
> Could mean opening spaces for more Digital Channels like SD or even HD.



Crosses fingers it will be HD.










BTW: QVC is now completely gone from the TV guide.


Checked channel 21 and it's Zap-2-it... So where'd QVC go?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/14862142
> 
> 
> Channel lineup changes: For some reason Big Ten was moved to channel 33, QVC moved to 21, and the BHN leased access channel was moved to 49 (and is now available in a digital format).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/14863964
> 
> 
> Could mean opening spaces for more Digital Channels like SD or even HD.



To make space for new digital channels (SD or HD) they would need to remove channels from the analog tier or enable SDV (coming soon). Now if they made BHN49 digital only like they did with BHN47, that would free up some bandwidth. With the Big Ten, is it now available as a true analog channel (no cable box or qam tuner) or is it still digital only?


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/14865042
> 
> 
> To make space for new digital channels (SD or HD) they would need to remove channels from the analog tier or enable SDV (coming soon). Now if they made BHN49 digital only like they did with BHN47, that would free up some bandwidth. With the Big Ten, is it now available as a true analog channel (no cable box or qam tuner) or is it still digital only?



BHN49 is digital only. Big Ten is still digital and still part of the Sports Pack. Analog channels 33 and 49 are currently vacant as far as I know, but I'll keep an eye on them for any changes. I just said the lineup change happened "for some reason" because it was done with no advance warning... I was actually up when it happened at around 2:00 am last night, while I was waiting for the Navigator download.


----------



## visionik

My observations on the new software:


1. I would really like to know who designed the scheduled recording conversion process and how its implemented. Tonight we discovered our box is no longer set up to record new episodes of "House". Instead it now has an entry to record the informercial "Houses for $300" whenever it comes on. Brilliant.


2. Rewind is broken. You press rewind, it shows images going backwards in time. You see the spot you want to rewind to and press play... and it starts playing 5+ seconds after the spot you wanted to rewind to.


3. We seem to be having more HDCP problems than before. Before it was once a week. Now it's about once per day.


4. Overall the UI seems to be a step back. Klunky moves, more wasted space. Less information. Missing details...


5. Fingers crossed... no crashes yet. That's good at least.


6. The only improvements (IMHO): Nicer font and color pallet.


-J


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visionik* /forum/post/14866773
> 
> 
> 2. Rewind is broken. You press rewind, it shows images going backwards in time. You see the spot you want to rewind to and press play... and it starts playing 5+ seconds after the spot you wanted to rewind to.



Yes someone thought it would be brilliant to have the same jump back feature when rewinding as you have when fast-forwarding, not remembering that by the nature of rewinding you're already in a decent enough place to play forward from. You now have to force yourself to react slower and press play after an extra few seconds so when it jumps forward you're in a better place and whatever you do don't try to keep rewinding to adjust to an earlier time... you'll likely end of in roughly the same place. Use the jump back button instead.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visionik* /forum/post/14866773
> 
> 
> ...Tonight we discovered our box is no longer set up to record new episodes of "House". Instead it now has an entry to record the informercial "Houses for $300" whenever it comes on. Brilliant....



I had "Houses for $300"!!!







I had no idea what it was. I figured it was something lame the wife tried to record, so I "accidently" deleted it. I figured I would blame it on the conversion process. Now that you mention it I was missing "House". Duh.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Another observation on the new software: It does not prompt you to extend the recording time when setting a live sporting event to record. The old software would see that what you want to record is a live event and prompt you to extend the end time 30 minutes - which was nice. With the new software you have to remember to go back in the scheduled recording after you set it and extend the end time manually.


----------



## BrandonJF

I've noticed the new software having trouble making room for new recordings when the HD is near full. At least, that is my assumption - on one of our DVRs, the HD was close to full and recordings were constantly stopping part way through. They'd never pick back up - we'd just be missing the end of some shows. I cleared off most of the shows and we'll just have to better manage the disk space ourselves.


They are apparently thinking people are going to be so shellshocked by the new software that their reaction time is way slower. The amount of time it goes back/forward when you rewind/fast forward is crazy. At least, for me. It must be designed for people who nod off while they fast forward.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I noticed this afternoon the BHN speed test was showing no more than 8,000. I usually see over 14,000.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Law & Order SVU in HD from Tuesday night only recorded 13 minutes for some reason. Fortunately I found an HD torrent of the episode.


This is the first recording snafu I've had with the new software.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/14876527
> 
> 
> Law & Order SVU in HD from Tuesday night only recorded 13 minutes for some reason. Fortunately I found an HD torrent of the episode.
> 
> 
> This is the first recording snafu I've had with the new software.



Is your hard drive almost full?


----------



## wsondermann

Confirmed Navigator download last night around 2:00 am (MDN version 2.4.1 dated Sept. 4). So far it seems to be working well, DVR controls are only a little slower than Passport but I can easily overlook that. I like how on demand programs now show up when searching for programs and I LOVE how I can now sort recorded programs by title as well as date, and how it shows the hard drive percentage full in the list menu. I also like the recording log where it shows when shows were automatically deleted and why programs weren't recorded, which could be useful. Some series recordings however didn't migrate over properly or at all so I just had to re-add them. As far as speed it seems OK to me, and I also like the smoother font as well as the cleaner On Demand menus, and also the general GUI for the most part (except that program titles are cut off in the DVR list menu). Another thing I like is how I can enter the diag screens using just the remote. The only thing I'm not liking so far is the fact that program descriptions don't have quite as much info as before, and the fact that I now have to get used to new software after having used Passport everyday for the last 3+ years. So far I don't think Navigator is as bad as everyone says it is, but of course there's always room for improvement. Now if I can just figure out how to access hidden channels...


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/14877505
> 
> 
> Is your hard drive almost full?



No, the list page is showing less than 20% in use


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/14883841
> 
> 
> No, the list page is showing less than 20% in use




There goes that theory... great. I won't be happy if things start going back to being as erratic as they used to be years ago. Then again, I suppose I was still having the very rare issue where a recording would just stop and start at the same time and not be there with the old software.


----------



## ClubSteeler

More software fun....


I notice last night that 1/2 way through "The Office", the red record light is not illuminated.


Hmmmm.


I hit LIST, and it lists the progam as being recorded, but still no red light.


So I try to watch the first 15 minutes, and I get the message: Error: The Office is currently unavailable. Try Again later."


So I stopped the recording, and re started the recording. Once again, the LIST showed 2 segments of "The Office", but still no red light, and still unabel to watch them.


After the show ended, "The Office" disappeared from the LIST of recorded shows all by itself.


I tried to record the next show, same problem.


So then I yanked the power cord out of the box, rebooted, and then it worked fine.


----------



## allowiches

This is a tough one to explain, but it is driving me and the Mrs. crazy. You have three shows in series manager called A, B, and C. They are the type of shows that repeat frequently. All three shows are on at 10:00 and 12:00. The DVR decides to record A & B at 10:00 and C at 12:00. That's perfect. But then I find another one-time show at 10:00. So I cancel show A because it is on later and then reschedule it for a later time. When I go back to 10:00 to set the one-time only show, the DVR has moved show C to 10:00 from 12:00. So I cancel it and then the DVR puts show A back to 10:00. Why can't it realize that you cancelled a recording and not put it back when it sees the slot open again. There are several variations of this happening. This software was just pushed out too quickly. Can I sue BHN for hair plugs to replace all the hair I've pulled out?


But I will admit that the reboots have almost gone away as compared to when it was first loaded.


----------



## xteddyx

its to bad tivo boxes have rumors of not allowing me to get all the hd ch's i can not take this box much longer.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/14884829
> 
> 
> its to bad tivo boxes have rumors of not allowing me to get all the hd ch's i can not take this box much longer.



I'm getting my tivo box tomorrow, and hopefully can snag a cablecard soon. I'll report back as to what HD channels I get and don't get once it's all setup.


----------



## a4bob

After all the horrible comments I had read over the past few months with the new software, I have to say after using it for 2+ weeks on two 8300HD boxes it is not as bad as I expected. There are definitely some bugs still to work out, such as not recording a show every showing as it likes to do for HBO series (this might be a guide issue as it shows each one is NEW), but we have not had one lock up or reboot (knocking on wood).


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/14886757
> 
> 
> After all the horrible comments I had read over the past few months with the new software, I have to say after using it for 2+ weeks on two 8300HD boxes it is not as bad as I expected. There are definitely some bugs still to work out, such as not recording a show every showing as it likes to do for HBO series (this might be a guide issue as it shows each one is NEW), but we have not had one lock up or reboot (knocking on wood).
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Only 'problem' i've noticed, an annoyance only really, is when I go to a channel out of the HD tier, I have to stretch the screen, regardless of the TV's or the 8300HD's setting. I ususally use the box remote to stretch, the wife & kids use the tv stretching ability. We dont' watch much non HD though. The guide seems to move faster for me-maybe it's because there's only a small bit of info for each show in it now!! I haven't had a crash, but I don't flip through channells a lot, I use the guide then go to something that I want.


All my recordings remained intact, I've watched most, they've worked fine. All scheduled recordings remained intact, but I scrolled through them all, and resaved them-but didn't make any changes. Recordings are working properly. I've gotten in the habit of on Sunday nights, choosing a couple shows to manual record AFTER scheduled recordings to make sure I don't miss the end of a show because of football. Wish there was an easy way for the box to do something itself.


I had some pixelation the other night on a live show I was watching, I think it was network related. Since a most excellant BHN tech came to the house couple weeks ago and replaced a LOT of cable & fittings, I've had no issues like that.


I agree with others, there's some important HD channells we don't yet have. One's that come to my mind are NFL network, that Fl Sun Sports channell (can't think of exact name), SciFi, more HBO HD then the one, Cinemax HD, TMC HD, Stars HD, Military Channel, etc. On a related note, why the heck do I need to watch CNN, even if I WATCHED it, in HD?


----------



## wsondermann

After playing around with Navigator for the last couple days and after finding out how to get to the diag screens I found that if you press and hold the SELECT button on the remote til the mail light flashes and press RIGHT ARROW the front display will show "hdn". Also if you hold SELECT until the mail light flashes and press either PAGE DOWN or LEFT ARROW the display will say CH:UP. Does anyone know what either of these operations are for and what they do?


----------



## rrange

I had a couple CableCards installed for my HTPC last week. The installer said SDV was implemented but had no idea about the tuning adapter. I'm not sure whether it's actually SDV or they just aren't sending these channels to the CableCards, you get some channels that are newer (I believe) than others that you don't get.


As far as channels 1 - 200 and channels in the 1000s (not including on Demand), there are 7 channels that you won't get using a CableCard, all HD but you will get them on their non-HD channels. All I have is digital cable with the HD Pack, I can't speak for other premium channels.


Disney Channel HD

ABC Family HD

TLC HD

Science Channel HD

CNN HD

ESPNU HD

MGM HD (part of HD Pack, not available in SD)


----------



## J.T.

Dec 1 Mojo goes the way of the dinosaur. Any idea what BHN is putting in its place? My vote would be for Speed HD, but then again F1 season will already be over, so it won't matter until next spring, anyway...


----------



## Barry928

Remember I am only the messenger. The rumor is MOJO is being replaced with Hallmark HD.


----------



## Barry928

I am getting ready to go through this thread and compile a list of software issues with Navigator to submit to BHN. If you have not posted yet do it here or in the Navigator thread in the Orlando section of the Tampa Forum .


----------



## mike.cf

Thanks Barry. In addition to all the problems listed here already ( search is truly useless, etc ). Some bugs I've noticed - if they haven't been mentioned:

1) Nav does not remember which recorded show list item you were last working with.

2) I want the 10 seconds back button not 3 seconds - always have to hit the damn button twice or three times now.

3) We want 4x FF and Reverse back.

4) When you Rev back past the current show, Nav breaks the progress bar display by each show instead of the old way which showed continuous time even if it spanned two shows.

There's probably more later.


Mike


----------



## dsinger

Thanks Barry. I would add to the list going back to the source of guide information used for Passport. The TV Guide info used by gator is practically useless by comparison.


----------



## Barry928

My understanding is the guide data is from the exact same source as Passport. The difference is the larger font size of Navigator cuts off the characters because of the larger size. According to the article in the newspaper last weekend fixing this is BHN's top priority.


----------



## wsondermann

Alright here are some things I've come across:

1. Series recordings can only record series on a single channel instead of multiple channels, if I want to record a show that airs on more than one channel I have to create a series recording for the same show for each channel. Series recording entries should have the option to record on all channels.

2. When setting priority for a series recording, if there are more than one series of the same name in the list, you can only set priority properly for one of them. If you try to set priority for one of them it may set the priority for the wrong item of the same name in the list.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14902336
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to go through this thread and compile a list of software issues with Navigator to submit to BHN. If you have not posted yet do it here or in the Navigator thread in the Orlando section of the Tampa Forum .




Two things on the 3250HD boxes. One I have already complained about, the lack of gray sidebars. The second problem that I have encountered is that the boxes don't seem to remember to download the guide content. I should never have to wait for the guide to tell me what is currently on. Right now it frequently blacks out the transmissions to download content. I would be nice as well if said content was more than a sentence and tell us if it is in HD (it used to tell us that, but no longer).


----------



## MattKey

Does the new software offer a way to search for future events of a highlighted show in the guide menu? If so I have not figured that one out yet. With the previous software If I was moving around in the guide and found something i wanted to search for later airings, or whatever reason, i think all i had to do was press the C button. So far I have not found a way to do this with the new software. As A matter of fact, I have not seen a way to do any type of search from the guide menu, might be i haven't experimented enough yet.


----------



## rhinodad

I'd like to see the return of the extra "confirm" step when deleting a recorded program from the list ("are you sure you want to delete..."). My kids have already accidentally deleted shows.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14901963
> 
> 
> Remember I am only the messenger. The rumor is MOJO is being replaced with Hallmark HD.



Shoot the messenger!!!


----------



## Barry928

hahaha....the logic behind replacing the most male targeted HD network with Hallmark escapes me.


----------



## jabetcha

I second the "C" button to find other airings of the current show.


New series are now automatically placed at the highest priority. This used to be at the bottom. I want to ensure I see my old favorites first!


It's been mentioned before, all showings of a program the week of initial airing are now marked "NEW", resulting in re-recording the same show multiple times.


FFx3 skips back WAY too much when you hit play.


I miss the "A" button while viewing the guide to skip 100 channels.


Periodically my 8300HD "forgets" to output Dolby Digital over the optical output. Must change to PCM then back Dolby Digital to fix.


Any series that's not currently airing was "deleted" from series manager during the upgrade. I hope I don't loose the paper with my list of shows!


----------



## Hakemon

SMTP on my Road Runner hasn't been working for ages.


Is it done with? Mail is stuck in my programs outbox NEVER sent, and never can establish a connection with smtp-server.cfl.rr.com...


It just died all of a sudden. Was wondering why people stopped getting my mail...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14907880
> 
> 
> SMTP on my Road Runner hasn't been working for ages.
> 
> 
> Is it done with? Mail is stuck in my programs outbox NEVER sent, and never can establish a connection with smtp-server.cfl.rr.com...
> 
> 
> It just died all of a sudden. Was wondering why people stopped getting my mail...



I just checked it. Works fine for for me. smtp-server.cfl.rr.com


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I "think" this is an unreported bug. Or maybe it's just something I haven't figured out yet.


When I set up a series I also set the option to "save until manually deleted" or "save until space is needed", or some such words similar to those. Once a show is recorded, I can change the setting to/from manual and automatic. But I can't change the setting in the current series recording. The option's just not there. It seems that I need to delete and recreate the series recording to change this option.


----------



## FLBuckeye

I had two recording problems with live events over the weekend. On Saturday I set the NASCAR Truck race to record on Speed channel 32 and extended the end time by 30 minutes. When I went to watch it I only had an hour and 52 minutes - about 3/4 of the race. On Sunday I set the NASCAR cup race to record on 1090 ABC HD and extended the end time by 1 hour. I was away from the house while it was recording and when I came home it was towards the end of the extra hour I had set to record. I checked and the red recording light was on the front of the DVR. I turned on the TV to make sure the race was over and it was as the news was on. I started watching the race and I noticed when I fast forwarded that the yellow bar looked very short. Sure enough the recording ended just over half way through the race.


The Saturday problem I chalked up to a recording glitch which I have had from time to time. For example last week Law & Order SVU only recorded 13 minutes. But Sunday, I saw the red light on and yet I had no recording for that time period.


----------



## rocketguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14901963
> 
> 
> Remember I am only the messenger. The rumor is MOJO is being replaced with Hallmark HD.



Messenger, go shoot the leader! Hallmark????


Hey Berry, any rumor about additional HD channels other than the MOJO replacement, like possibly SPEEDHD?


Looks like BH might not make their "50 new HD Channels" quota by the end of the year....


----------



## Barry928

I was searching for the 50 new HD channels by the end of the year press release and I could not find it. Can anyone point me to that announcement?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14908754
> 
> 
> I was searching for the 50 new HD channels by the end of the year press release and I could not find it. Can anyone point me to that announcement?



Barry, it was in this article from the Orlando sentinel, back in June.
http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/eta...-house-ne.html


----------



## Barry928

That article promises 50 new HD channels from BHN by the end of 2009.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14908864
> 
> 
> That article promises 50 new HD channels from BHN by the end of 2009.



Sorry, I thought you were looking for the original article. You must mean a list of the 50 channels.


----------



## Barry928

No, I am trying to see why we all think BHN promised 50 HD channels in 2008.


----------



## Adios

Barry,


Here is a bug for the 8300HD that I have observed. When I am watching a recorded DVR show and utilize PIP of a live show....when I fast forward the recorded show the live PIP goes blank until I stop fast forwarding of the recorded show. Not a major complaint but I do find it annoying.


This did not occur on the passport software.


Also, this next one may just be a coincindence.....but I left my 8300HD with the list of recorded show displayed on my TV. I turned off the power strip that the DVR is connected to. The next day I turned the power strip on and the DVR will not dispay any digital channels and the DVR recorded shows all have a messsage of "no string". BH was unable to correct this issue so I am exchanging the DVR today. Like I indicated, it may be a coincidence but it could be a software programming flaw.


----------



## allowiches

It would be nice to see an indexed time of day when using the "trick play buffer." When watching a recording, you DO get an indexed time of how far into the recording you are.


Entering search screen from the highlighted show on the guide to bring up more instances of that show is a must have.


Having a live show paused and the box starts recording another channel loses the paused live show.


----------



## Gator06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14908754
> 
> 
> I was searching for the 50 new HD channels by the end of the year press release and I could not find it. Can anyone point me to that announcement?



The press release on 12/3/07 (found on page 10 of the archives http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/about_u...m/default.aspx ) indicates: "Bright House Networks expects to add up to 50 HD channels over the next 18 months..." That would take us into 2009 for sure, but not many months left. Where is Speed, FX, Sci-FI, USA, FNC, TWC, etc? I do appreciate the recent additions, but it isn't enough to keep up with the competition. Saying we may have 50 channels 18 months after DirecTV has had 100+ isn't very encouraging. (Granted some of those 100 arent true HD, but there are without question more than BH when comparing apples to apples.) The only sure thing is the rate hike every year and decreased functionality/reliability of "new and improved" software.


(Barry, this is in no way directed towards you. These are direct questions that management should be held accountable to giving their paying customers answers to.)


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14844737
> 
> 
> BHN is testing the Cisco tuning resolver. Cisco bought Scientific Atlanta.



Barry, Any word on a signup sheet for the tuning resolver? I remember we had one for the first HD boxes back in 1999.


----------



## Barry928

I expect the HD floodgates to open with the arrival of SDV which will be early 09. I will ask about a signup sheet for the tuning resolver.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator06* /forum/post/14910179
> 
> 
> "Bright House Networks expects to add up to 50 HD channels over the next 18 months..."
> 
> 
> Saying we may have 50 channels 18 months after DirecTV has had 100+ isn't very encouraging.



BTW, BHN said they would "add" 50 channels, not "have" 50 channels.


Nonetheless, I think of those 50, we're got maybe 5? CNN, Disney, ESPNU, Family, Discovery? It seems like I'm missing a few. I can't remember what was added since Dec 2007.


----------



## Gator06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14910305
> 
> 
> BTW, BHN said they would "add" 50 channels, not "have" 50 channels.
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, I think of those 50, we're got maybe 5? CNN, Disney, ESPNU, Family, Discovery? It seems like I'm missing a few. I can't remember what was added since Dec 2007.



You are correct; I misread that. The statement is as vague as possible with the "up to" wording. No matter how many channels they add, it would be correct. They could have added 2 channels and in their defense, they could state that they did add channels as promised and thus lived up to their claim. Clearly the legal department got their hands on this before it was released. Sneaky lawyers!


I think they've added around 12 channels since the press release. Hopefully next year when we get our notice of rate increases, it'll be accompanied by a list of new HD channels.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator06* /forum/post/14910409
> 
> 
> I think they've added around 12 channels since the press release. Hopefully next year when we get our notice of rate increases, it'll be accompanied by a list of new HD channels.



Yeah, I think you're right. I believe it was Feb 2007 when we got a big batch of channels, like History, AE, etc. I could be wrong. We're constantly getting so many new channels that they all tend to blur together.


----------



## mattfl

So I got my tivo up and running today.


First, brighthouse sent out 2 techs that had never installed a cable card before, I don't think they'd even seen one before! I had an appointment for 1-4 and they showed up at 4:10. It took them over and hour to get everything up and running.


The software is 1000x better than the current crap on the brighthouse boxes. It worth the couple extra dollars I'll have to pay for the tivo + cable cards(yes multiple because they didn't bring the multichannel cards so I have 2 single stream cards!).


I get all the HD channels, well at least the ones I'm paying for, I don't get the extra tier with those 4 channels I never watched when I had it, everything else comes in fine though, watching a show on history channel HD right now.


Not sure what's up with the people who aren't getting all the HD channels, I asked the guys about SDV but they had no clue, funny enough, we got to talking and one of the guys used to program/sell direct tv cards(I think he still does!), but anyways, unsatisfied with brighthouse sending out 2 techs that had never installed cable cards before, luckily he came with 4 of the as 2 of them were dead, completely happy with the tivo box and glad to be rid of the SA box.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/14913995
> 
> 
> So I got my tivo up and running today.
> 
> 
> First, brighthouse sent out 2 techs that had never installed a cable card before, I don't think they'd even seen one before! I had an appointment for 1-4 and they showed up at 4:10. It took them over and hour to get everything up and running.
> 
> 
> The software is 1000x better than the current crap on the brighthouse boxes. It worth the couple extra dollars I'll have to pay for the tivo + cable cards(yes multiple because they didn't bring the multichannel cards so I have 2 single stream cards!).
> 
> 
> I get all the HD channels, well at least the ones I'm paying for, I don't get the extra tier with those 4 channels I never watched when I had it, everything else comes in fine though, watching a show on history channel HD right now.
> 
> 
> Not sure what's up with the people who aren't getting all the HD channels, I asked the guys about SDV but they had no clue, funny enough, we got to talking and one of the guys used to program/sell direct tv cards(I think he still does!), but anyways, unsatisfied with brighthouse sending out 2 techs that had never installed cable cards before, luckily he came with 4 of the as 2 of them were dead, completely happy with the tivo box and glad to be rid of the SA box.



So you are getting all of the HD channels that I mentiond I cannot receive? Maybe I need to call tech support and get them to do some kind of reset.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/14915972
> 
> 
> So you are getting all of the HD channels that I mentiond I cannot receive? Maybe I need to call tech support and get them to do some kind of reset.



Yep, was watching history HD most of last night.


----------



## jaw5279

Barry, some comments on continuing software issues and a question..


I am still having spontaneous reboots of both of my non DVR Pace HD digital boxes with the new software. this usually occurs at least once a day with each box.


In addition, any feature that requires special info downloaded like the guide, the on demand and info channels usually lock up at least once or twice a day requiring a manual reboot of the box via a disconnect of the power cord to regain the function. In some situations, I even lose the program info on the tag that comes up at channel change.


Most times a message is displayed indicating that the box is downloading data but it never completes the download even after wating multiple minutes. When the waiting for download state occurs with the guide, re-pushing the guide button on the remote to cancel the guide function does not return it to the previous channel but instead produces a blank, gray screen with no sound. A channel change is required to break the box out of its non-responsive state.


Since I am getting the same behavior on both of my Pace boxes and a non-HD pioneer box I am using has not rebooted or lost the guide since it was updated weeks ago, I am going to try a swap out of the Pace box for a different one. Do you have any suggestions as to what I should request or stay away from with a non-DVR HD replacement.


Thanks.


----------



## Barry928

John- The PACE boxes are not handling the new software well and are being replaced with SA4250HDC boxes. I pulled a Pace box out last week with the same problems you are reporting. I hardly ever see the old Pioneer boxes anymore. Both the Pioneer and the Pace have less ram and tend to hang.


----------



## jabetcha

I've noticed several of my shows did not record last week. When I checked the log I saw two messages which were highly suspect:


1) Not recorded due to unresolved recording conflict

(there was 1 only other show recording at the time, according to the log)

2) Not recorded because the episode was not available

(What does this mean?)


----------



## xteddyx

was watching house last night and had to pause when i went to press live tv it did not work. i had to change the channel to get back to live tv.


----------



## allowiches

I don't know if you could call this a bug, but it is a PIA. When watching a show delayed using the "trick play buffer" and you notice it is getting close to a time when 2 shows are about to record, you have to hit the record button so that you can watch the end of the show. That's fine, and I think you had to do that on the old software. But now to watch the end of the show, you have to go into your recordings list and hit play and fast forward to the point you want to watch. Here's the best part, you have to wait 5 or so minutes for the show to copy from the quick play buffer to the saved show. You actually can see the yellow bar on the bottom moving across. It's like watching something online with a bad connection and the play indicator pauses while it waits for the data to download. Very frustrating.


----------



## JH2003

Another Navigator annoyance. We have friends who asked us to turn on closed captioning (words on the screen) and it did. But about half way through the show the captioning stopped. Trying other channels also had no captioning. The captioning was still turned on. When in doubt, reboot! The captioning returned for the rest of the evening and worked for a while the next evening, but went away. Reboot and it is back! The reboot time is long and thus part of a show, live or recorded, is lost. This is not a problem for most, but I assume there are people out there who need captioning, but are not techical savy to understand that the new software is a problem. So adding it to the list of problems will help those who probably are calling for help and not getting any.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14902336
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to go through this thread and compile a list of software issues with Navigator to submit to BHN. If you have not posted yet do it here or in the Navigator thread in the Orlando section of the Tampa Forum .



I have a single 8300HD-DVR


1) Series recording seems to record all showings...even though I have it set to only record NEW.

2) Seems to just skip some episodes of shows I have on record...even if its the only event scheduled for that timeslot....can't seem to figure out any pattern...just random

3) Constantly have to reset stretch/zoom setting when jumping back and forth between HD channel and SD channel

4) STB reboots on me at least 2-3 times every evening. Again not specific pattern or set of events that cause it...its just up and boots on me.


Those are the biggies for me....could go on and on about how I just hate the new software but that will not do much good...If I stick with BHN I am stuck with the POS software. Best I can hope for is for the major bugs to be fixed...then ill learn to live with the crap sofware until I can afford alternatives.


There is really only one positive with the new software... my sidebars are black instead of grey....That said, I would gladly go back to grey bars If I could get back the old sofware


----------



## DouglasR

#3 on your list....If you put it in stretch mode while tuned to a sd channel it will stretch the sd channel, but when you go back to an Hd channel it will be normal. It will still say stretch on the menu, but only sd will be stretched.


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, my internet is STILL running like ****. I am starting to get upset, because now I pay 50/50 for the bill with my father.


Download Speed: 5706 kbps (713.3 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 476 kbps (59.5 KB/sec transfer rate)


And on Bright Houses own test, it's this.


4451 Kbps down

473 Kbps up


Because of these bad and unsteady speeds, I can't even watch Netflix online anymore.


----------



## thericky

I've been having two major issues with the "upgraded" HD-DVR from Brighthouse... anyone else experiencing these?


1. Programs are randomly not recording completely. I've had a number of shows stop recording for no apparent reason, even when only 1 show is recording. Heroes on Monday stopped 26 minutes into the show. Another show today stopped with 8 minutes left. It's happened 4 or 5 times over the last few days. I've rebooted the box and it didn't help.


2. It has always been the case that when you fast-forward at x2 or x3 and hit play, it jumps back a little bit, which is helpful to ensure you don't FF too far. However, now with the "upgrade", when you rewind, it jumps FORWARD several seconds, which is really obnoxious. You see the spot you want to stop rewinding at and suddenly you're 5-10 seconds ahead of where you wanted to stop. Makes no sense.


----------



## Cruzer

The new software is a PIECE OF ****.


I haven't posted in years but now I'm forced to because this is horrible. Whoever in management/marketing promised this crap before it was ready should be taken out and shot! Really. Ineptitude of this magnitude should get what it deserves. Horrendous. Too many bugs to list. Feces. Rancid, maggot covered feces.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14929300
> 
> 
> Ok, my internet is STILL running like ****. I am starting to get upset, because now I pay 50/50 for the bill with my father.
> 
> 
> Download Speed: 5706 kbps (713.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Upload Speed: 476 kbps (59.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> 
> And on Bright Houses own test, it's this.
> 
> 
> 4451 Kbps down
> 
> 473 Kbps up
> 
> 
> Because of these bad and unsteady speeds, I can't even watch Netflix online anymore.



What does BHN say? Is this within their range of acceptable speeds?


----------



## Cruzer

Couldn't change channels a while ago because two other things were recording. No matter what I did (Press Select, press A) it still wouldn't change channels. Finally had to reboot. Now I just tried to pause and it wouldn't. I just turned the damn thing off.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cruzer* /forum/post/14930220
> 
> 
> Couldn't change channels a while ago because two other things were recording. No matter what I did (Press Select, press A) it still wouldn't change channels. Finally had to reboot. Now I just tried to pause and it wouldn't. I just turned the damn thing off.



You shouldn't be able to change channels if two things are recording. But I guess you're saying that there was no prompt to stop one of the recordings? I forget; is that how it worked on the old software, i.e., a prompt to stop a recording?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14930120
> 
> 
> What does BHN say? Is this within their range of acceptable speeds?



Hell if I know, but it better not be. I've not for the past month, been able to watch a Netflix video.


I PMed MisterJ about it. I could need a new Modem or something. But on SpeakEasy when doing the Atlanta server, upload was 10Kbps. That can't possibly be acceptable.


----------



## Hakemon

Also, OCAP is in need of a major update. I was shocked that a Pace 550 on the new software, was FASTER than my 4250HDC, by a **** LOAD.


Mine will just go black and say Please Wait.. every once in a while, even if not in the guide. Sometimes not responding to the guide button, then responding 15 seconds later to ALL the times I tried, so it opens and closes repeatedly..


----------



## mattfl

I'm telling you guys, get a tivo and you're life will be much much better. Sure that initial investment might hurt the pocketbook, but the lack of stress and aggravation you'll have with the tivo more than makes up for it.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks to everyone who posted an issue or praise for the new software. I have submitted your posts to BHN engineering in what I hope will be an ongoing exchange as we work through the issues with Navigator.


----------



## km106

I found a workaround for the rewind/jump forward problem. Instead of hitting play to stop rewinding, hit pause and then play. Its kind of a pain but its better then fighting with the jump-forward "feature".


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.rogersimmons.com/index.ph...-start-up.html 
http://www.whdotv.com/


----------



## Barry928

I guess they have been on air for a couple weeks running a loop. Anyone able to pick them up off-air?


----------



## james32746

I can't receive WHDO's digital signal and barely receive their analog signal on my RadioShack VU-190XR antenna with RadioShack 29db pre-amp. at 24 ft. AGL from my location in Lake Mary.


----------



## Hakemon

Damnit! Not only was it a bad time to update OCAP like right now, now it has the number "2" in the top right corner that won't go away!!


Does BHN not test their firmware? This is aggravating me to hell.


EDIT: The only thing I see fixed is the HDMI problems, it seems to keep the settings now. But still, now I got a "2" in my corner of the screen.


EDIT2: Tried rebooting. On the Mystro countdown, when it got to about 3, the box flashed "--28--" and has the mail icon on...


EDIT3: Seems stuck at L-2 at the reboot, TV is blank...


EDIT4: Tried rebooting, and NOW it's working.


That was a bad firmware update, but it's working. Still angry about the time they had to do it. I lost 1 hour of TV.


----------



## Barry928

I had a problem with my 8300HD yesterday. The audio settings after the update default to "narrow" for the audio range setting and "hdmi" in the audio coding setting. I changed audio range to "normal" to defeat the compression added to the audio and I changed audio coding to "dolby digital" to prevent the 8300 from asking the display how to set the digital audio output. Everything was working fine for a week or so and then on Saturday I turned on the system with no bass audio. The audio processor indicated 2 channel pcm coming from the cable box even when viewing a 5.1 audio channel and the bass was missing. I went into the 8300 and the audio setting still indicated dolby digital but when I changed the setting to "2 channel pcm" and then back to "dolby digital" upon exiting to 5.1 programming the dolby digital audio starting working again and the bass returned.


What was really odd is that if the 8300HD was actually mixing down the 5.1 to 2 channel pcm digital then the bass information would be included and my prepro would have switched to dolby prologic and the bass would have been present. It acted like the 8300HD sent out a 2 channel pcm stream without mixing it down first so it was missing the bass track.


Keep an eye on your receiver or prepro to see if you are actually getting dolby digital from the cable box with 5.1 programming.


----------



## wsondermann

I noticed on my 8300 that sometimes Navigator didn't record all the episodes of some shows. I'm thinking its probably because it doesn't record duplicate episodes, because for one series that had two episodes aired today, it scheduled one of them to record and not the other one (it's set to record all episodes at all air times). The one that it didn't schedule to record was already recorded earlier in the week and was still stored on the DVR. The one that it DID record did not already exist on the DVR.


----------



## MattKey

Barry: I have had to switch from Dolby digi to another choice and back to Dolby digi at least half a dozen times with the new software to restore correct audio out & i believe I have seen at least one other post if not more about this problem.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks. I was looking for other reports to confirm before I report this bug to BHN.


----------



## JH2003

Barry - We have the same problem, but ignored it because of having to reboot the 8300HD so often for other problems. Your list should be long by now, should keep someone employed till the problems are fixed. Then they will turn on SDV and a new set of problems will appear.


----------



## JH2003

Barry - is it possible for you to post your list of problems you have compiled for BHN?


----------



## Barry928

Here is the complaint list. It is simply the posts from this thread and the new thread at Tampa HDTV. The only edits I made are complaints that were operator error. I also sent two more docs that had praise and feature requests from this forum.

 

BHN Navigator Negative Feedback and Bugs.doc 171.5k . file


----------



## JH2003

Thanks, Barry.


----------



## heyitsme

Barry, you are the man. Here's another bug that I found recently, its more of a nuisance than anything though:


If you are in the Show List and delete a program, the list stays up (rightfully so) but pressing the up and down arrows has lost its focus from the show list, and is now acting like it would if you didn't have the show list up. It start cycling through the guide programs. More edits to the show list won't work so you have to exit and reenter the show list.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14937054
> 
> 
> I guess they have been on air for a couple weeks running a loop. Anyone able to pick them up off-air?



it would have been nice if they told you how to receive them on their web site.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/14949026
> 
> 
> it would have been nice if they told you how to receive them on their web site.



WHDO appears to be a low power Class A station, so only those who are closest to the transmitter can actually receive it (looks like the broadcast radius is limited to central and west Orange County, at least by what this map shows).
http://www.recnet.com/cdbs/fmq.php?facid=168394&jaws=0 


Your best bet of receiving it if you can't receive it off air is probably if BHN decides to carry it.


----------



## wdwpsu

World Series. Championship game on the line. And Fox HD was coming through either in sporadic HD or the signal would come in as more stable SD. I ended up watching the game on channnel 3 instead of 1135.

If there was a time, if any that I wanted HD, it was to watch that game. I called Brighthouse in a panic and they gave the typical, "We think the issue is with Fox, but we can send you a signal and reboot yoru box". With a 3 1/2 inning game, I'm not about to take the 9 minute hit that rebooting the box takes..


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Barack's 8pm message was also screwed up. There was a lot of glitching in HD so they switched to SD, presumably to fix the problem. This happens a lot on NBC.


----------



## bingo182

Watched the World Series on D* last night and it looked fine. I had no issues. However, the Magic game on SunHD was terrible but I suspect it was the broadcast.


I didn't see the Obama thing in HD anywhere. I checked NBC, CBS, and Fox.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bingo182* /forum/post/14970952
> 
> 
> I didn't see the Obama thing in HD anywhere. I checked NBC, CBS, and Fox.



Hmm. Now that you mention it, maybe I didn't see it in HD either. We had a ton of glitches, the picture froze for a minute or so, and then I noticed that we were in SD. I just "assumed" that the previous picture was HD.


Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bingo182

Not a problem.


I thought it was odd since it was filmed in letterbox...


Was it on CNN, Fox News, or other news channels?


----------



## MattKey

the obama commercial was upconverted to HD but it ran in 4:3 letterbox like the SD feed....


----------



## jabetcha

Source: http://www.cedmagazine.com/Bright-Ho...owerBoost.aspx 

Brighthouse PR: http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1027 


Bright House Networks turns up speed with PowerBoost

By Mike Robuck

CedMagazine.com - October 29, 2008


Bright House Networks has revved up its high-speed Internet access speeds with the debut this week of “PowerBoost.”


Like Comcast and other cable operators, Bright House Networks is offering customers the opportunity to temporarily turbo charge the speeds of their broadband services for no additional charge.


With PowerBoost, Bright House Networks’ Road Runner Turbo customers can turn on the PowerBoost option to download large files based on available network capacity.


“We are very excited to be delivering this free, time-saving feature to our Road Runner Turbo customers,” said Kevin Hyman, executive vice president of cable operations at Bright House Networks. “PowerBoost will jumpstart a large file download, reducing overall download time, and give users more time to enjoy the multitude of media available online, including that made available through RoadRunner.com, also available exclusively from Bright House Networks.”


The speed provided by PowerBoost is available to customers who subscribe to Road Runner at a specific level. For example, Road Runner Turbo customers with a current speed of up to 15 Mbps can now get PowerBoost speeds of up to 22 Mbps; and customers in Tampa Bay with a current speed of up to 20 Mbps will now have access to PowerBoost speeds of up to 30 Mbps. Once a PowerBoost is completed, a download in progress will continue at the normal speed.


Bright House Networks said no file downloads are required for activation. The PowerBoost technology works with compatible cable modems, as well as home networking gateways and voice eMTAs.


Bright House Networks is the nation’s sixth-largest cable operator and is jointly owned by Time Warner and Advance/Newhouse.


----------



## Sgooter

Is there a site or official source that defines BHN's plan for increasing the number of HD channels/programming in their lineup by a certain date?


I notice that Direct TV offers a lot more HD channels these days than BHN, and it's starting to look more and more enticing.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/14972448
> 
> 
> Is there a site or official source that defines BHN's plan for increasing the number of HD channels/programming in their lineup by a certain date?



BHN has been quite vague and tight-lipped to date. No timelines. No lists of "coming soon". Nada.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/14972867
> 
> 
> BHN has been quite vague and tight-lipped to date. No timelines. No lists of "coming soon". Nada.



I noticed the same thing, but I thought that I might not be looking at the right site/page. Even their current channel lineup was difficult to find...had to use BHN's search function to get to it. It felt like they don't want you to see it.









Edit: I see the channel lineup is linked on their site today. I sure didn't notice it there yesterday.


----------



## daballs

anyone have any idea if or when news 13 will ever go hd?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/14973055
> 
> 
> anyone have any idea if or when news 13 will ever go hd?



Tune to CH 1013 on your BHN HD box.


----------



## Maya68

Question - If all cable is going to be digital, will BHN still charge for the "digital tier"?


----------



## wdwpsu

Could someone explain to me what the point of Disney Channel and ABC Family HD are? I've yet to see any HD programming on those channels.. They take up space in that spectrum the same way the majority of the PBS stations do.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/14973380
> 
> 
> Question - If all cable is going to be digital, will BHN still charge for the "digital tier"?



Yes, but they'll add a religious or shopping channel to the mix and call it the "improved digital tier.










It's my understanding that BHN will continue to output channels below 100 in analog format. Maybe a better-informed member can confirm.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdwpsu* /forum/post/14974143
> 
> 
> Could someone explain to me what the point of Disney Channel and ABC Family HD are? I've yet to see any HD programming on those channels.. They take up space in that spectrum the same way the majority of the PBS stations do.



I've seen some movies in HD on those channels.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/14972291
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks turns up speed with PowerBoost
> 
> By Mike Robuck
> 
> CedMagazine.com - October 29, 2008
> 
> 
> Road Runner Turbo customers with a current speed of up to 15 Mbps can now get PowerBoost speeds of up to 22 Mbps;



Lot of good this does when BrightHouse can't even deliver 15 Mbps in any consistent way. I'm only getting 8232 kbps at the moment.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14976485
> 
> 
> Lot of good this does when BrightHouse can't even deliver 15 Mbps in any consistent way. I'm only getting 8232 kbps at the moment.



I have to say that my cable modem speeds is one of the things I've never had complaints with, all the way back to 1998 when I first got it. I've always gotten the advertised max speed within 1-3 Mbps. They've always done a good job of making sure the node wasn't overloaded, at least in the areas I have lived in.


I'm in Casselberry currently and I pull 13-14Mbps consistantly off newsgroups through usenetserver.com, even through peak hours.


Not noticing anything with this speed boost to 22Mbps right now however with some downloads I have just started at 10:30pm.


----------



## mgsports

What do you hope replaces MOJO HD in your area?


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/14976848
> 
> 
> What do you hope replaces MOJO HD in your area?



MOJO is going away?


----------



## Barry928

Who wants to be the messenger this time?


----------



## bingo182

RIP MOJO - http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/07...-cancellation/ 


I really lost interest in all of the Mojo programming pretty quickly. Still, it's a shame to lose an HD channel already.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/14978553
> 
> 
> Who wants to be the messenger this time?



Good, looks like I only wounded the messenger. ;-)


----------



## Barry928

only a flesh wound. (Monty Python)


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/14976485
> 
> 
> Lot of good this does when BrightHouse can't even deliver 15 Mbps in any consistent way. I'm only getting 8232 kbps at the moment.



Well, better results now with 20504 kbps so it can work.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

My Today Show recording setup has spontaneously screwed up again. I've had this problem with other shows, but I wanted to describe just this one failure to see if other folks have the same config and whether theirs also screwed up today.


I have The Today Show setup to record only New shows, at any time, any day of the week, saving just one copy. (It turns out that the Hoda and Cathie Lee shows are not marked "New" so they won't record. Woo-hoo!) With the variable start times and variable show lengths, the DVR has been great at keeping track of what to record - until today when it decided that it would just stop recording shows. The Series Recording is still intact and all the settings are fine, and the guide is fine (shows are marked New), but the show isn't marked as "record" in the guide.


I've recreated the recording but that didn't fix it. Neither did changing to "New and Repeat". Or keeping more than one episode.


The last thing I'm going to try is power-cycling the box. I just wanted to try everything else first.


I've read posts from other folks with similar problems. Did anyone specifically have The Today Show screw up today?


----------



## wsondermann

Big Ten on Demand has been added to channel 337 and is part of the sports pack.


----------



## Hakemon

But BigTen on channel 33 isn't free?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/14985422
> 
> 
> My Today Show recording setup has spontaneously screwed up again. I've had this problem with other shows, but I wanted to describe just this one failure to see if other folks have the same config and whether theirs also screwed up today.
> 
> 
> I have The Today Show setup to record only New shows, at any time, any day of the week, saving just one copy. (It turns out that the Hoda and Cathie Lee shows are not marked "New" so they won't record. Woo-hoo!) With the variable start times and variable show lengths, the DVR has been great at keeping track of what to record - until today when it decided that it would just stop recording shows. The Series Recording is still intact and all the settings are fine, and the guide is fine (shows are marked New), but the show isn't marked as "record" in the guide.
> 
> 
> I've recreated the recording but that didn't fix it. Neither did changing to "New and Repeat". Or keeping more than one episode.
> 
> 
> The last thing I'm going to try is power-cycling the box. I just wanted to try everything else first.
> 
> 
> I've read posts from other folks with similar problems. Did anyone specifically have The Today Show screw up today?



FYI, the problem mysteriously went away sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Yogi76

Weird... I just started to type up a post asking if anyone has had any luck getting any of the HD channels that are missing using a CableCARD. Well, I guess I should say "were missing" since they now seem to be working. Literally just started coming in within the last hour or so.


Yogi


----------



## bubbalou32

A fellow BH internet customer told me that customer service offered him an upgrade from 7Mb to 15Mb for $1/month, contrary to the $10/mo increase being advertised. Haven't checked it out - BH already gets too much of my monthly income, I'm looking to cut services.


----------



## revilo78

We're having HDMI sync problems with the new DVR software. It's getting to the point where my Wife wants to switch to Dish. I didn't have HDMI sync issues between Passport and my Denon 3808 receiver, but I do with the new software. The worst is that it works most of the time but at least once a day it will fail to sync if I change a channel or go to a viewed recording.


Anyone have any idea when they will fix the sync issues?


----------



## baf01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/14991992
> 
> 
> A fellow BH internet customer told me that customer service offered him an upgrade from 7Mb to 15Mb for $1/month, contrary to the $10/mo increase being advertised. Haven't checked it out - BH already gets too much of my monthly income, I'm looking to cut services.



I was able to take advantage of this promotional. I went to the local BH shop to swap out a flaky modem and they made me this offer. They also did some bundling magic that ended up saving me a couple of bucks a month as well. The speed upgrade offer is only good for a year. Then the 15 Mbps goes back to full price.


When I got home I was only getting around 8+ Mbps. The I ran TCPoptomizer and I'm cruising at around 12.5 Mbps. Pretty cool.


----------



## Gator06

Does anyone else notice the PIP is almost unusable with Navigator? With Passport, the PIP box was pretty close to the corners of the screen, in all 4 positions and you could change the size. With Navigator, you are stuck with one size and the two "lower" positions are literally almost in the middle of the screen (making them useless), about 1/3 over horizontally and almost 1/2 up vertically! In addition, changing channels on the PIP is impossibly slow. Do these programmers even think about this stuff before creating it? I sure hope this is fixed in the update thats supposed to be out by the end of the year.


Quickly becoming frustrated with Navigator as I discover these new "features".... I'd love to sit down with a member of BH's upper management and have him/her use the software for just 5 minutes and see if they could not become frustrated while trying to perform basic tasks. But who am I kidding, they probably all use D* at home so they don't have to put up with it.


----------



## Derek K.

How frequently does bhn move qam channels around?


When I went to watch terminator last night, I found that it was recording something else because wofldt had moved. This was the first time it has happened in the month or so I switched from my antenna to qam for the locals. Qam is nice but if it continues, I may go back to ota.


----------



## Maya68

My first crash with Mystro. I tried to switch to one of the spanish channels, the DVR froze and then rebooted.










EDIT: Did they write this thing in Java??? The reboot is painfully slow!


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/15006074
> 
> 
> Did they write this thing in Java??? The reboot is painfully slow!



Yep. It's Java.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15006135
> 
> 
> Yep. It's Java.



Figures...


----------



## property33

Well, we're not getting it! When will BHN come around? Any insiders left here who will comment? Also, where are all our great new HD channells??


On another note with the new software. If you're scrolling through the guide (HD 8300 DVR) and you happen to scroll around a show you have set to record, it is not highlighted in red indicating it's going to be recorded. Also, the info on each show, as others have said, is pitiful.


Sorry for the rant, but I'm paying a LOT of money for this stuff. Now I'm getting calls from BHN wanting me to get their phone service. Next time they call, I'll say something about the above.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15019544
> 
> 
> Well, we're not getting it!



???


That's a pretty definitive statement. Did you see an official press release saying that we weren't getting it?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15019544
> 
> 
> Well, we're not getting it! When will BHN come around?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15019762
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> That's a pretty definitive statement. Did you see an official press release saying that we weren't getting it?



Unless the NFL Network gets off it's high horse and allows them to put it in the sports tier, I agree that we aren't getting it. I'm with BHN on this one.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15019762
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> That's a pretty definitive statement. Did you see an official press release saying that we weren't getting it?



No. Just expressing frustration we're not getting it. Chill.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/15019820
> 
> 
> Unless the NFL Network gets off it's high horse and allows them to put it in the sports tier, I agree that we aren't getting it. I'm with BHN on this one.



Agree, it should be in the sports tier...


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15019544
> 
> 
> On another note with the new software. If you're scrolling through the guide (HD 8300 DVR) and you happen to scroll around a show you have set to record, it is not highlighted in red indicating it's going to be recorded.



Odd, my recordings show up as red in the guide - same box.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/15021480
> 
> 
> Odd, my recordings show up as red in the guide - same box.



I just checked, now it's red as it should be. Weird.


When I noticed the "no red" issue it was Sunday Night, recording Cold Case, The Unit, 1100 news (in case football ran over), and that FBI Missing Person's show repeat @ 1130 (in case football REALLY ran over)


----------



## MattKey

I am sure you have all seen the lame brighthouse spots that spoof the mythbusters ala cable versus satellite etc. One of the spots states to the effect that brighthouse currently offers over 150 HD and Movie channels with more than 500 coming by the end of the year. Does anyone have any insight on this, is it going to be bogus stuff like about 400 VOD and 4:3 movie channels and maybe another 15 or 20 HD channels, or are they going to finally step up to the plate and start putting out a serious amount of choice of true High Definition. I for one am getting really tired of the extremely limited HD choices they offer......


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15021796
> 
> 
> I am sure you have all seen the lame brighthouse spots that spoof the mythbusters ala cable versus satellite etc. One of the spots states to the effect that brighthouse currently offers over 150 HD and Movie channels with more than 500 coming by the end of the year. Does anyone have any insight on this, is it going to be bogus stuff like about 400 VOD and 4:3 movie channels and maybe another 15 or 20 HD channels, or are they going to finally step up to the plate and start putting out a serious amount of choice of true High Definition. I for one am getting really tired of the extremely limited HD choices they offer......



Watch the ad again. It says over 150 HD movies and shows not channels.


----------



## allowiches

Another annoyance to report. Watching a live show delayed about 15 minutes due to pausing. One (just one) show is scheduled to record at the top of the hour. When that time comes, the channel changes to the show that's recording with no notice. At that point the trick play buffer is empty so you can't watch the end of the show you were watching.


A: Why should it change channels when there a two tuners and the other one is not actively being watched?

B: If the software is that "dumb", why can't it give a pop up notice that it is going to change like it does when two shows are going to record?


I'm really getting fed up with this software.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/15021480
> 
> 
> Odd, my recordings show up as red in the guide - same box.



This appears as an intermittent problem as most of the time the red identifying a scheduled recording is there. But there are a few times that the scheduled recorded shows were not red. A bug to be fixed in a later release?


----------



## MattKey

>>>>Quote:

Originally Posted by MattKey View Post

I am sure you have all seen the lame brighthouse spots that spoof the mythbusters ala cable versus satellite etc. One of the spots states to the effect that brighthouse currently offers over 150 HD and Movie channels with more than 500 coming by the end of the year. Does anyone have any insight on this, is it going to be bogus stuff like about 400 VOD and 4:3 movie channels and maybe another 15 or 20 HD channels, or are they going to finally step up to the plate and start putting out a serious amount of choice of true High Definition. I for one am getting really tired of the extremely limited HD choices they offer......

Watch the ad again. It says over 150 HD movies and shows not channels.

__________________

Michael


----------



## MattKey

Brighthouse is just incredible. they are running the psu/iowa game on 29 yet on 1329 they are running espn news.


Another stellar job boys......


----------



## bubbalou32

Has anyone heard of price increases (in particular BH phone service) coming soon. With the state of current finances, I'm looking at dropping the phone service (going to cell service only) and switching to DT for TV. But with the combo packages from BH and the confusing plan pricing from DT, it hard to figure out if I can save any money.

I would appreciate any input from anyone that has switched to DT.


----------



## rich21

You'll save more money switching to Vonage than you would by switching from BHN to D*.

The best way to figure out the cost difference between D* & BHN would be to call D* go thru the packages with them on the phone and be sure your getting the DVR for free. Probably only be a couple of bucks difference, but more HD on D*.


----------



## bubbalou32

Don't need Vonage - dropping land line altogether. Also don't want DVR - just want HD service with HBO & Showtime. Looks like DT has full package on premium channels or ala carte.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15031770
> 
> 
> Brighthouse is just incredible. they are running the psu/iowa game on 29 yet on 1329 they are running espn news.
> 
> 
> Another stellar job boys......



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed this?! What the heck, and why don't we get espnnews HD in the first place? It's there apparently.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15031770
> 
> 
> Brighthouse is just incredible. they are running the psu/iowa game on 29 yet on 1329 they are running espn news.
> 
> 
> Another stellar job boys......



I don't think it was a BHN issue. On D*, we had ESPNHD blacked out and the PSU/Iowa game in SD on one of the alternate channels.


----------



## Sgooter

A few Magic and Lightning games are shown by BHN in HD on Ch 1000, while many more games are shown only in SD on SunSport's Ch 31. Obviously, I'd like to see all the games in HD.

So, who decides whether to show a particular game in HD or just SD only?

What are the key factors involved in making this decision?

My layman's thinking is that since the TV cameras and equipment are already in place at the arenas, then why not show all the games in HD?

There must be more to this issue than meets my layman's logic.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15031770
> 
> 
> Brighthouse is just incredible. they are running the psu/iowa game on 29 yet on 1329 they are running espn news.
> 
> 
> Another stellar job boys......



I am sooooooooo pissed off...


Took the kids to Disney, sacrificing my big game. recorded it, or so I thought, on 1329. Turned off my phone, didn't look at scored all day. Get home all psyched to watch the game.......


NO GAME RECORDED!!!


Got to watch 4 hours of ESPNNewsHD, which isn't evena channel that bright house carries!!!


SOOOOOOOO Pissed!!!!!!!!!!


Can someone tell me WHY!!?? I really want to know.... 12 games a year, and I take them seriously. What's the deal? Technical difficulties? Couldn't they just feed the SD signal and upconvert or something to at least show the game in some form?


SOOOOOOOOOOO Pissed!!!


----------



## moraseski

I just checked both of my 8300HDs and there are no programs scheduled to record. I rebooted one and also checked in the guide that the shows were on and were new. Still, nothing. I started going through the shows and manually selecting them to record. Since it is on both of my units, I doubt it is hardware.


Anyone else seeing this?

Jim


EDIT: must have been a head-end problem since it is now fixed.


----------



## BrandonJF

I have recordings fail with greater and greater frequency... this is ridiculous. Last night, I even saw that The Unit was scheduled to record - I even pushed back the end time when I saw football had pushed CBS back a half an hour. I go to watch it today and.... nothing.


On Thursday, it was scheduled to record Supernatural. At 9:10, I noticed it wasn't.


Apparently, I need to not watch a show while it's recording for fear of interrupting a future recording. I'm at the point where I will need to go and manually verify everything is recording when each show starts. Things are actually WORSE than when I could rely on a VCR.


Time to go investigate DirecTV again....


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15043952
> 
> 
> I have recordings fail with greater and greater frequency... this is ridiculous. Last night, I even saw that The Unit was scheduled to record - I even pushed back the end time when I saw football had pushed CBS back a half an hour. I go to watch it today and.... nothing.
> 
> 
> On Thursday, it was scheduled to record Supernatural. At 9:10, I noticed it wasn't.
> 
> 
> Apparently, I need to not watch a show while it's recording for fear of interrupting a future recording. I'm at the point where I will need to go and manually verify everything is recording when each show starts. Things are actually WORSE than when I could rely on a VCR.
> 
> 
> Time to go investigate DirecTV again....



This happened with me on an 8300HD with that same show-I added the local news and something on after the news as a football buffer. The show I have set to record before The Unit (Cold Case) recorded, the 2 things after recorded but The Unit did not. The Unit is set to record, it failed to record yesterday, and did not record last sunday either. Yesterday, it was highlighted in red in the guide. Last sunday, it WAS NOT highlighted in red in the guide(see my post from couple days ago about last week/so when nothing set to record was not highlighted red in the guide)


----------



## Barry928

I got lucky and noticed The Unit not in red last Sunday and forced it to record. My series recording manager is set to add an hour to end of The Unit every time it records. I just checked and it did record last nights episode. I really like this show and can relate to anyone PO'd about missing an episode. I could hold off watching this weeks episode and host a Unit watch party at my place on Saturday if anyone is interested.


----------



## BrandonJF

Our second DVR got The Unit ok. It's so odd (and frustrating) how erratic this software is turning out to be. I've had various shows scheduled to record, then just not record on one of the DVRs. It's the one that is usually actively being used at the time recordings occur, so I assume that has something to do with it.


Last week, it skipped Bones, The Sarah Silverman Program, and Supernatural. There may have been another, too... I know it's skipped Fringe, in the past, and The Unit last night. It just seems to be getting worse.


----------



## MattKey

Another thing about the Espnhd screwjob on saturday, they were supposed to be airing ESPN main channel on ESPNHD which was scheduled to be the Iowa/PSU game for the southeast U.S.


As has been already noted, they instead chose to provide us with an HD simulcast of the ESPN news channel. As far as I can tell it is the first time we have seen the ESPN news channel in HD in the orlando market & what made me just friggin laugh out loud was seeing the occasional "Look in" for live coverage of the damn Iowa/PSU game!


So if you had to suffer through the crappy analog version of ESPN on 29, there were times when they did the lookins on the ESPN NewsHD simulcast on 1329 where you could catch a couple minutes of the game in the HD it should have been airing in!!!!!


I called brighthouse during the game and one of the cs reps placed me on hold while she investigated. she came back on line and said, "you're right, we should be airing that game on 1329," I said will you please get someone to straighten this out and she placed me back on hold. a couple minutes go by and she comes back on and says, "I called ESPN but they are not answering their phone." ?!? So I said, keep trying and she says she will wait a couple of minutes and try one more time to which I answered "Great, if when you call One more time and you can get this resolved fine, otherwise keep calling till someone fixes this!!! at that point I hung up and gave up like so many of the other fine conversations I have had with Brighthouse over the years.


by the way, I suspect they had a lot of calls that afternoon, because it took quite a while before I got connected, probably about 10 dial attempts (all lines are busy message on all my first attempts)


----------



## a4bob

The past two nights from around 11:15 pm to 11:40 pm my cable signal has been experiencing signal break ups. Sunday night I thought it was a fluke, but last night it did it again. Even went and checked another tv/cable box and it had the same problem.


Any idea?


----------



## markc

In regards to why every Magic and Lightning game isn't in HD there are a couple of issues. Most of the FOX owned regional sports networks, which Sun Sports is part of, has their Master Control and uplinking done from Houston. FOX just opened a new facility to handle the transiton to HD. Unfortunately there are only so many encoders and bandwidth on the satellites to do every sporting event on all the regional channels in HD. There is actually coordination between all the affiliates as to who can air an HD game and when.


The plan going forward, in order to save bandwidth, all the channels will transmit in HD and the local cable headends will convert the feed to an SD signal if needed. The catch here is FOX needs to send all the headends the equipment to do this which is costly. They want to do this by the end of 2009 but don't hold your breath.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I've seen many recording problems. The LIST says a show is being recorded, but no red light, and nothing is recorded.


Rule of thumb... At least once a week, yank the power cord out of the box and reboot, especially before a can't miss recording.


Once this crappy software reboots, it runs fine, for a while.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markc* /forum/post/15047543
> 
> 
> In regards to why every Magic and Lightning game isn't in HD there are a couple of issues. Most of the FOX owned regional sports networks, which Sun Sports is part of, has their Master Control and uplinking done from Houston. FOX just opened a new facility to handle the transiton to HD. Unfortunately there are only so many encoders and bandwidth on the satellites to do every sporting event on all the regional channels in HD. There is actually coordination between all the affiliates as to who can air an HD game and when.
> 
> 
> The plan going forward, in order to save bandwidth, all the channels will transmit in HD and the local cable headends will convert the feed to an SD signal if needed. The catch here is FOX needs to send all the headends the equipment to do this which is costly. They want to do this by the end of 2009 but don't hold your breath.



Ahh.

Thanks Markc


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/15048358
> 
> 
> I've seen many recording problems. The LIST says a show is being recorded, but no red light, and nothing is recorded.
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb... At least once a week, yank the power cord out of the box and reboot, especially before a can't miss recording.
> 
> 
> Once this crappy software reboots, it runs fine, for a while.



I have noted a number of problems with the new DVR software. I have found rebotting to fix most problems (often the fix BHN suggests). I now have the DVR plugged into an outlet that is controlled by a wall switch and each day I turn off the power for about a minute and problems (most of those discussed in this thread) are fixed. Perhaps the newer DVR's can have a front panel power switch to make rebooting easier, as that appears to be easier than making software fixes, that when fixed cause other problems to occur.


A few years ago I was the head of the mainframe computer and distributed computing service for a major aerospace company. If one or more problems occured in our production support computer system, myself and my staff would have been fired. Perhaps if everyone discontinued BHN service, that would be the same thing. But as I read the thread few leave BHN, so BHN is going to continue increasing poor quality service until enough decide to leave.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

So I see repeated mentions of people pulling the plug or cutting the power to reboot their boxes. Does pressing and holding the power key until it reboots not work on your hardware?


As to the recording glitches, I set up all my recordings one at a time each time it airs, so no series recordings and 99% of the time it's been fine. I had 1 recording not work for whatever reason. I've only had the 8300 crash once when I was rapidly fast-forwarding and rewinding back and forth (mainly due to the asinine jump forward when stopping rewinding - now I use the pause to stop method) while I was recording 2 programs and watching one.


For those that have the issue when using the play buffer and a recording starts and switches your channel. The best thing would be to not rely on the play buffer, but always start a recording even if you're going to watch. This way you won't lose the buffer.


----------



## rich21

I did some looking about the fcc website on now to complain about cable system problems. FCC policy is pretty much a 'don't bother us, complain to the people who granted the franchise".


So, supposedly the info for contacting the people who manage the franchise for the area(s) is on the bill somewhere. Don't have one handy so can't search for it. Anyway, maybe getting the government involved will get something going. I suspect there will need to be some critical mass of compliants before they do anything.


----------



## property33

I just picked up a Samsung 22" LCD LN22A450C1D for the bedroom and got a SA 4250HDC from BHN. Component works fine, I used the TV's set-up to scan the BHN feed, that seems to have worked fine. I get some of the digital and HD channels I expected to get using the TV's tuner, though I didn't have time to check for all.


Dumb Q1: Is BHN's anolog feed STD, HRC or IRC?

Is the digital feed STD, HRC or IRC?


Dumb Q2: Can't get the HDMI hook up to work, does it have to be 'activated' somewhere in the set up menu for the 4250HDC-I looked, couldn't find it anywhere? When I swap sources on the TV, it will only choose between cable (the direct feed from BHN cable) and Component (the component feed from the box). If I dig further into the TV's source set-up menu, it shows Cable and Component as 'choosable', HDMI is listed but it is greyed out (as is Air-I don't have an ant hooked up), you can't choose it. I'm using a Monster HDMI cable that I know works.....Box has the new software


----------



## BrandonJF

So, I go to watch Heroes, which was on my DVR last night and.... it's gone. DVR is 22% full. Amazing. This thing is almost useless.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15051035
> 
> 
> ... (mainly due to the asinine jump forward when stopping rewinding - now I use the pause to stop method)...
> 
> 
> For those that have the issue when using the play buffer and a recording starts and switches your channel. The best thing would be to not rely on the play buffer, but always start a recording even if you're going to watch. This way you won't lose the buffer.



This is not against you, Kevin. It's just that workarounds are not an answer. If we use workarounds and are satisfied, then BHN won't ever fix the bugs.I got the new software back in August. That's three months and it still isn't fixed. I know it does not take that long to fix a bug and put out a patch. This is just wrong in so many ways.


----------



## JH2003




Kevin M. Dean said:


> So I see repeated mentions of people pulling the plug or cutting the power to reboot their boxes. Does pressing and holding the power key until it reboots not work on your hardware?
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. However, everytime I talk to BHN, they instruct me to remove the power to reboot. I mention the holding the power key, but they insist on removing the power. They even said that removing power to the outlet was not what they wanted, but to remove the power plug???.
> 
> 
> I believe there is something different about a boot (power key) and a cold boot (remove power) in the boot process. Anybody know if this is true or is this a BHN help desk on screen instruction.


----------



## Impala1ss




> Quote:
> three months and it still isn't fixed. I know it does not take that long to fix a bug and put out a patch. This is just wrong in so many ways.



I don't know how you all stand the problems you have with BHN. I'm more glad than ever that I switched to DirecTV many months ago. NO problems and a ton more HD channels. Since they switched to the new satellite, the resolution is perfect.


Why does anyone stay with BHN? It is beyond me.


----------



## Sgooter

I'm interested in adding an external hard drive to my cable HD DVR box, which would require using the SATA port on the back of the box. BHN tech support claims the SATA port is not active on this HD DVR box, but I wonder if that's just their scripted response.

Has anyone in the Melbourne area, using BHN's SA8300HD DVR box running on Navigator, successfully added an external hard drive (aka DVR Expander)?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15055949
> 
> 
> I'm interested in adding an external hard drive to my cable HD DVR box, which would require using the SATA port on the back of the box. BHN tech support claims the SATA port is not active on this HD DVR box, but I wonder if that's just their scripted response.
> 
> Has anyone in the Melbourne area, using BHN's SA8300HD DVR box running on Navigator, successfully added an external hard drive (aka DVR Expander)?



Officially, BHN does not support the SATA port. It is enabled as I have 1TB external drives on my 8300HD and 8300HDC both of which running Navigator.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/15056276
> 
> 
> Officially, BHN does not support the SATA port. It is enabled as I have 1TB external drives on my 8300HD and 8300HDC both of which running Navigator.



Thanks much for the confirmation. Are you using an Apricorn drive or something different?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15056540
> 
> 
> Thanks much for the confirmation. Are you using an Apricorn drive or something different?



It's a 1TB pureDrive from AcomData.


----------



## LouK

I think the problems we are having with the new software may be attributed to lack of memory in the boxes. Most of what you are complained about sounds like memory corruption. The idea of a hard reboot fixes problems for a short while points to this. A hard reboot (as apposed to a soft reboot (pushing the power switch)) Would clean up the memory. All memory gets corrupted over time. You don't normally notice that as your PCs have enough memory so that is not a factor. If you kept your PC up for a long period you would begin to see problems. A reboot fixes that. The same with the boxes, and as it does not have enough memory it corrupts much quicker.


----------



## raymac

Yes, it just works.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/15054943
> 
> 
> This is not against you, Kevin. It's just that workarounds are not an answer. If we use workarounds and are satisfied, then BHN won't ever fix the bugs.



Oh, I understand and I agree that things need to be fixed to work better. I just thinking using workarounds for the time being is better than continuing to be frustrated trying to do something one knows doesn't work as expected.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Has anyone else noticed for the last few weeks that ABC HD has been out-of-sync slightly (at least during prime time)?


The audio is coming in slightly late, like up to a quarter of a second. As those who know about a/v sync the lip movements can often look okay when the audio is off, but you can really notice it with distinct sounds like seeing someone knocking on a door. This happened in one show I was watching and the hand was already coming down from the door and the last knock was just sounding. I find the audio off just enough that everything looks like it was ADR'd.


This happens no matter what I'm watching and other channels are fine. Don't know if it's a cable issue or a ABC issue.


----------



## km106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15057737
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed for the last few weeks that ABC HD has been out-of-sync slightly (at least during prime time)?
> 
> 
> The audio is coming in slightly late, like up to a quarter of a second. As those who know about a/v sync the lip movements can often look okay when the audio is off, but you can really notice it with distinct sounds like seeing someone knocking on a door. This happened in one show I was watching and the hand was already coming down from the door and the last knock was just sounding. I find the audio off just enough that everything looks like it was ADR'd.
> 
> 
> This happens no matter what I'm watching and other channels are fine. Don't know if it's a cable issue or a ABC issue.



I've noticed when watching Desperate Housewives in prime time, but not as bad as you described, just a little out-of-sync.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15051803
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Samsung 22" LCD LN22A450C1D for the bedroom and got a SA 4250HDC from BHN. Component works fine, I used the TV's set-up to scan the BHN feed, that seems to have worked fine. I get some of the digital and HD channels I expected to get using the TV's tuner, though I didn't have time to check for all.
> 
> 
> Dumb Q1: Is BHN's anolog feed STD, HRC or IRC?
> 
> Is the digital feed STD, HRC or IRC?
> 
> 
> Dumb Q2: Can't get the HDMI hook up to work, does it have to be 'activated' somewhere in the set up menu for the 4250HDC-I looked, couldn't find it anywhere? When I swap sources on the TV, it will only choose between cable (the direct feed from BHN cable) and Component (the component feed from the box). If I dig further into the TV's source set-up menu, it shows Cable and Component as 'choosable', HDMI is listed but it is greyed out (as is Air-I don't have an ant hooked up), you can't choose it. I'm using a Monster HDMI cable that I know works.....Box has the new software



I took the 4250 and swapped it for a 8300HDC, since I couldn't get the HDMI to work AND the problems I've been having with some programs not recording on the main TV DVR.


HDMI is the only thing connected to the display, it is working. I do notice that the HDTV indicator isn't lit though when tuned to channells that I KNOW are HD,TV with a current HDTV show on. Anybody know what's up with THAT?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/15058673
> 
> 
> I've noticed when watching Desperate Housewives in prime time, but not as bad as you described, just a little out-of-sync.



Yeah, I think it was better this week but further out 1-2 weeks ago or it's just variable with sometimes it's worse than others.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15058690
> 
> 
> I took the 4250 and swapped it for a 8300HDC, since I couldn't get the HDMI to work AND the problems I've been having with some programs not recording on the main TV DVR.
> 
> 
> HDMI is the only thing connected to the display, it is working. I do notice that the HDTV indicator isn't lit though when tuned to channells that I KNOW are HD,TV with a current HDTV show on. Anybody know what's up with THAT?



A guess: Check the resolution output settings on your cable box and ensure that 720p and/or 1080i are selected.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15059079
> 
> 
> A guess: Check the resolution output settings on your cable box and ensure that 720p and/or 1080i are selected.



They're enabled on the box, and their specific indicator lights are on when applicable on the boxes display.


This apparently came up in an 8300HDC SARA forum ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...71859&page=247 ), not the same software as ours but apparently someone else has seen this. I looked through the thread though, didn't see an explanation, OR if it's an indiaction there's something wrong with the feed. Picture seems okay but it's a new TV so I'm not sure really if it's "as good as it's supposed to be", that's one reason I'm being picky about the HDTV indicator not being lit.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15059173
> 
> 
> They're enabled on the box, and their specific indicator lights are on when applicable on the boxes display...Picture seems okay but it's a new TV so I'm not sure really if it's "as good as it's supposed to be"...



I read the posts that you linked, and it seems to be hit or miss regarding the HDTV LED. I have two SA8300HD DVRs with HDMI, and I'll check them for the HDTV LED when I get home tonight. I also had earlier versions of the 8300HD DVRs at a previous address and only the resolution numbers were being displayed; they never showed an HDTV LED. In all cases, the boxes put out superb HD video signals to the TV or AVR.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15062676
> 
> 
> I read the posts that you linked, and it seems to be hit or miss regarding the HDTV LED. I have two SA8300HD DVRs with HDMI, and I'll check them for the HDTV LED when I get home tonight. I also had earlier versions of the 8300HD DVRs at a previous address and only the resolution numbers were being displayed; they never showed an HDTV LED. In all cases, the boxes put out superb HD video signals to the TV or AVR.



The main tv, that has a 8300HD box, shows the HDTV LED lit. The box I just got for the bedroom, an 8300HDC-one I'm talking about, does not show it lit. The picture is very good on this TV, I imagine it is 'getting HD'......


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15065395
> 
> 
> The main tv, that has a 8300HD box, shows the HDTV LED lit. The box I just got for the bedroom, an 8300HDC-one I'm talking about, does not show it lit. The picture is very good on this TV, I imagine it is 'getting HD'......



Funny...I have the same two DVR boxes in the same rooms as you.

My HD box shows the HDTV LED lit, and the HDC box does not, but both are putting out great PQ. My system is all OK here, so I think it's OK where you are too.


----------



## BrandonJF

My DVR did the exact same thing it did last week. I had shows scheduled to record on two channels from 8-10 (Smallville/Supernatural/Survivor/Office/30 Rock). I start watching the Smallville recording at 8:15. Once again, it decides not to record Supernatural.


So, I'm guessing that if I am watching the same channel that future recordings are scheduled to occur on when two shows are scheduled to record at the same time, that it will no longer record the show on the channel I am currently watching.


Nice.


----------



## mgsports

All channels will be moving to Digital by February 09 expect local ones.


----------



## BrandonJF

I guess I'm going to go for a Tivo - I can't take this new software any longer.


I see some people having varying degrees of success easily getting Brighthouse to acknowledge Cablecards work on Tivos. Anyone know if this is still the case or is it going to be an uphill battle?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15067216
> 
> 
> Funny...I have the same two DVR boxes in the same rooms as you.
> 
> My HD box shows the HDTV LED lit, and the HDC box does not, but both are putting out great PQ. My system is all OK here, so I think it's OK where you are too.




Thanks, I agree I guess. The picture quality is great, so I won't worry about it....


----------



## wsondermann

My DVR with Mystro hasn't rebooted since October 21. Tonight it rebooted while recording Kitchen Nightmares and thus the recording was cut off.


...It rebooted because of a power outage.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15067777
> 
> 
> My DVR did the exact same thing it did last week. I had shows scheduled to record on two channels from 8-10 (Smallville/Supernatural/Survivor/Office/30 Rock). I start watching the Smallville recording at 8:15. Once again, it decides not to record Supernatural.
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing that if I am watching the same channel that future recordings are scheduled to occur on when two shows are scheduled to record at the same time, that it will no longer record the show on the channel I am currently watching.



Hmmm, I do this all the time without issue. At 8:15 did you rewind to the beginning of Smallville or did your press list, select the recording episode and then play. I do the latter and haven't had it not record Supernatural.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15068787
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I do this all the time without issue. At 8:15 did you rewind to the beginning of Smallville or did your press list, select the recording episode and then play. I do the latter and haven't had it not record Supernatural.



I press list, select the recording episode, then play. This also happens on Sundays when CBS runs long and I am watching The Amazing Race during the 9pm hour - The Unit will fail to record (I have something else scheduled to record at 10pm).


You also have to have both tuners scheduled to record. Do you have something else recording at 9pm on Thursday?


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15068038
> 
> 
> I guess I'm going to go for a Tivo - I can't take this new software any longer.
> 
> 
> I see some people having varying degrees of success easily getting Brighthouse to acknowledge Cablecards work on Tivos. Anyone know if this is still the case or is it going to be an uphill battle?



I had no problem getting brighthouse to come out and install 2 cable cards. The installers that showed up had never installed them before so it took a few hours for them to figure everything out, but brighthouse had no problem sending them out. See if you can request installers that have experience with cablecards and make sure they bring out at least 4 cards. Luckily my installers did and it was a good thing since 2 of them were dead right away.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15069701
> 
> 
> You also have to have both tuners scheduled to record. Do you have something else recording at 9pm on Thursday?



Yes, The Office. Which DVR do you have? I have the 8300HD.


----------



## JH2003

Another poor design of our Navigator software:


Yesterday afternoon some friends asked us to join them for supper. I decided to record the Miami-Virginia Tech football game starting at 7 PM as we would not be home until after 8 PM. There was a series recording for Survivor for my wife. The disk space was at 83%, but no warning that recording both shows would exceed the available space. When we returned home, the football game was recording but Survivor did not start. Trying to start recording Survivor gave the message 'Disk Full'. When I set up the recording of the football game, it should have told me that it could not record the football game as a previously scheduled recording would not allow room for the full football game (3 hours), but it did not. It started the football game at 7 PM and skipped the recording of Survivor at 8 PM. The 8300HD DVR had 15 hours of HD recordings on it and the football game plus survivor would have added up to 19 hours, one less than the specified 20 hours of HD recording time. Thus the full 20 hours of HD record time is not really available. I am aware that some space becomes clogged after many recordings (as in a PC), but as noted above, I cold boot the DVR daily and that should remove some of the recording space problem. To summarize:


1. No warning that a previously scheduled recording would not be recorded.

2. A previously scheduled recording did not take priorty over a newer planned recording setup.

3. Unable to actually record 20 hours of HD programing.


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15057737
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed for the last few weeks that ABC HD has been out-of-sync slightly (at least during prime time)?
> 
> 
> The audio is coming in slightly late, like up to a quarter of a second. As those who know about a/v sync the lip movements can often look okay when the audio is off, but you can really notice it with distinct sounds like seeing someone knocking on a door. This happened in one show I was watching and the hand was already coming down from the door and the last knock was just sounding. I find the audio off just enough that everything looks like it was ADR'd.
> 
> 
> This happens no matter what I'm watching and other channels are fine. Don't know if it's a cable issue or a ABC issue.



I have seen this issue too... it's driving me crazy! I use HDMI as video to the TV and Optical Out to a receiver.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/15078813
> 
> 
> I have seen this issue too... it's driving me crazy! I use HDMI as video to the TV and Optical Out to a receiver.



I wonder if somebody noticed our posts since Life on Mars this week was back to normal sync.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

One of my boxes, a 3250HD was dropping out every 5 minutes of so. I rebooted by holding the power key but it hung on the second white box for a long time so I pulled the power cord and let it hard reboot. I seemed to hang on white box 4 for a while then it finally completed.


Is it normal for a reboot to take 5 minutes on these boxes with Mystro?


----------



## Maya68

What's this?

*Brighthouse joins online revolution

* http://wdbo.com/includes/news/indept...on_194150.html


----------



## bluejay

This may be a better explanation from the rr site
http://videostore.rr.com/Faq.aspx 

or on the BHN new page
http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1040


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluejay* /forum/post/15095046
> 
> 
> This may be a better explanation from the rr site
> http://videostore.rr.com/Faq.aspx
> 
> or on the BHN new page
> http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1040



Oh.. LAME!!! I want to watch stuff on my 57" screen not the 19" monitor!!!


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15070401
> 
> 
> Yes, The Office. Which DVR do you have? I have the 8300HD.



I have the 8300HD, too.


So far, I've been able to repeat the issue, although my theory doesn't quite hold up as well on Mondays when the same thing has happened two weeks in a row.


I record Gossip Girl and Chuck and 8pm and have Heroes (and nothing else) scheduled to record 9pm. I have My Own Worst Enemy set to record at 10pm.


I watch Gossip Girl, then watch Chuck while Heroes is (supposedly) recording. When I'm done watching Chuck, Heroes is nowhere to be found. Again, that has happened two weeks in a row under the same conditions. Like Supernatural on Thursdays, it shows up in the scheduled recordings list prior to start time. I don't recall if it showed up as recording and just didn't save it when it was "done".


But, right now, I can get Heroes and Supernatural to fail recording every time since the new software infected my box. Usually, The Unit fails on Sundays, but it worked this week since I made sure to change channels after I was done watching The Amazing Race in the 9pm hour.


It seems like there's some confusion when I'm watching a show that is also currently in the live buffer - it's like it treats it as a separate channel and won't record whatever is coming up next. Although, on Mondays when I only have one show recording at 9pm, it makes no sense...


----------



## allowiches

It's sad, but if I am watching TV and I know a recording should be going on, I check the list to make sure it is. The Mrs. also checks the schedule each evening after dinner to make sure all is marked correctly. It's like having a child. You have to keep after it to make sure it is doing what it should be.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/15103470
> 
> 
> It's sad, but if I am watching TV and I know a recording should be going on, I check the list to make sure it is. The Mrs. also checks the schedule each evening after dinner to make sure all is marked correctly. It's like having a child. You have to keep after it to make sure it is doing what it should be.



AND, exactly like a child, just 'cause you're double checking, doesn't mean they/it does what it's supposed to do....


----------



## cam94z28

I am completely fed up with the 8300HDC now. My 3rd one just totally died (searching for signal) out of the blue. I have been reading that TWC/Brighthouse would hopefully have a replacement by Q4 2008. Someone please tell me I'll find a different model when I take POS #3 to my local office tomorrow.


----------



## goodguytoo

I have to manually purge old shows or that messes it up too... I think.

It is so infuriating....I emailed Brighthouse and had a dialog back in forth.... Here is some of it.


Her >


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodguytoo* /forum/post/15111588
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I find [it] incomprehensible that Brighthouse would subject us all to such poor software with so much degradation in speed and quality. I honestly cannot think of a single feature that it is better. Perhaps Brighthouse should follow the lead of most respectable software companies and wait to release software until it is ready.>>



BHN motto: We don't care -- We don't have to -- We're the Cable Company!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodguytoo* /forum/post/15111588
> 
> 
> Perhaps Brighthouse should follow the lead of most respectable software companies and wait to release software until it is ready.>>



Like Microsoft?


----------



## mike.cf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/15112840
> 
> 
> Like Microsoft?



He said respectable.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15100437
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD, too.
> 
> 
> So far, I've been able to repeat the issue, although my theory doesn't quite hold up as well on Mondays when the same thing has happened two weeks in a row.
> 
> 
> I record Gossip Girl and Chuck and 8pm and have Heroes (and nothing else) scheduled to record 9pm. I have My Own Worst Enemy set to record at 10pm.
> 
> 
> I watch Gossip Girl, then watch Chuck while Heroes is (supposedly) recording. When I'm done watching Chuck, Heroes is nowhere to be found. Again, that has happened two weeks in a row under the same conditions. Like Supernatural on Thursdays, it shows up in the scheduled recordings list prior to start time. I don't recall if it showed up as recording and just didn't save it when it was "done".
> 
> 
> But, right now, I can get Heroes and Supernatural to fail recording every time since the new software infected my box. Usually, The Unit fails on Sundays, but it worked this week since I made sure to change channels after I was done watching The Amazing Race in the 9pm hour.
> 
> 
> It seems like there's some confusion when I'm watching a show that is also currently in the live buffer - it's like it treats it as a separate channel and won't record whatever is coming up next. Although, on Mondays when I only have one show recording at 9pm, it makes no sense...



The only other difference that may be is I don't do any series recordings. All of my recordings are manual one-off recordings. This may be the one thing that's keeping me away from the majority of issues. It's seems that the series recording conflict-resolution may be pretty buggy.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15079100
> 
> 
> I wonder if somebody noticed our posts since Life on Mars this week was back to normal sync.



...and now back out-of-sync again with Eli Stone.


----------



## wsondermann

8300 is showing that SDV has been enabled. Go to the Diag menu and jump to the "Switched Digital Broadcast" page, it should say "Yes" for Authorized and all the fields are populated.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15123867
> 
> 
> 8300 is showing that SDV has been enabled. Go to the Diag menu and jump to the "Switched Digital Broadcast" page, it should say "Yes" for Authorized and all the fields are populated.



Can you tell which channels, if any yet, are being delivered via SDV? I assume that's a sensible question, unless I'm in the weeds. I assumed that some number of channels would be "always" delivered to the house, while others are only delivered, i.e., switched, if that channel is being viewed in the house. Or does SDV imply that all channelss will become switched? The reason I'm asking is that I'm curious what sort of delay we'll see on switched vs non-switched channels. Of course, if it doesn't work that way, then my question won't really make sense.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15115919
> 
> 
> The only other difference that may be is I don't do any series recordings. All of my recordings are manual one-off recordings. This may be the one thing that's keeping me away from the majority of issues. It's seems that the series recording conflict-resolution may be pretty buggy.



Yep, I bet avoiding series recordings would solve it. I didn't get the Tivo (yet), but the exact same thing happened again last night. I watched it happen, too. I brought up the guide at about 8:59. There was "Supernatural" in red, set to record. As soon as the clock changed to 9:00, the red just went away. I then just manually recorded it. I guess I don't have to worry about it again for a couple of months.... if I don't get the Tivo by January 15th, I'll try to cancel the series recording and set it manually.


----------



## Barry928

Hey all- I am talking to BH about our issues to make sure the bugs are being reported and features are being requested. The live buffer recording error reported by BrandonJF is on the bug list at TWC as "under investigation".


According to the software a Series recording has priority over an Individual recording. Also, don't get too excited about SDV being flagged as active this morning. It will still be sometime 09 before this technology comes online. My understanding is this technology has been beta testing as seamless to the end user and the channels assigned to SDV are in a reverse popularity assignment. The least watched channels are going into the SDV system first.


The Start Over feature will start up soon. This will allow viewers to tune to some selected shows late and then back up to start at the beginning. When you tune to a channel and the show is flagged as Start Over capable a window will pop up for five seconds offering to start over by pressing the select key.


The TWC engineers are working on the next release to restore all features previously available in Passport. I am continuing to collect your bug reports and feature requests to pass along to BH.


Only minor bugs are left to work out of the Tivo tuning adapter. BH should have a good supply near the end of the year.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15123974
> 
> 
> Can you tell which channels, if any yet, are being delivered via SDV? I assume that's a sensible question, unless I'm in the weeds. I assumed that some number of channels would be "always" delivered to the house, while others are only delivered, i.e., switched, if that channel is being viewed in the house. Or does SDV imply that all channelss will become switched? The reason I'm asking is that I'm curious what sort of delay we'll see on switched vs non-switched channels. Of course, if it doesn't work that way, then my question won't really make sense.



I don't know of any channels on SDV yet but I'll be on the lookout if I find anything.


----------



## Barry928

There are about 6 channels running for the SDV beta testing. I did not ask which ones.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15124241
> 
> 
> The TWC engineers are working on the next release to restore all features previously available in Passport.



Do they have any ETA on when that release might be?


----------



## Barry928

No ETA was available. The last software update was about 30 days ago so I could only guess when the next one will arrive. My understanding is that as bug fixes move down the priority list more features will start to be delivered. Part of the challenge is creating software that brings both the MDN and ODN platforms up to the same functionality level. The big release sometime next year will be version 3.0 which is planned to deliver all the new advance search features.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15124241
> 
> 
> ...The TWC engineers are working on the next release to restore all features previously available in Passport...



Thanks Barry,

That's the best BHN news I've seen in a long time. Does this also mean that BHN will restore Passport's functionality with the next release? I'm making a distinction between features and the way the features work (functionality). Toward the end of Passport's long tenure with BHN, it seemed that all the bugs had been fixed, and it was working great - IMO.


----------



## omegatotal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15069701
> 
> 
> I press list, select the recording episode, then play. This also happens on Sundays when CBS runs long and I am watching The Amazing Race during the 9pm hour - The Unit will fail to record (I have something else scheduled to record at 10pm).
> 
> 
> You also have to have both tuners scheduled to record. Do you have something else recording at 9pm on Thursday?



i hate this ********, i called them about that repeatedly, and they have to put a ticket in with their tech that handles the network programming download from cbs . this only appears to be happening on cbs on sundays, i have checked nearly all my other recordings on a regular basis and they all appear fine.. the only exceptions are when there is a sports show that might run long . which is understandable


might need to actually complain dirrectly to cbs!




on a side note has anyone had trouble with the ondeman not working or giving errors? they said i would have to replace the box.. but they STILL dont have a method to backup the recording schedule to their network or an external usb/sata drive of some sort.... these idiots that do the programming have hit an all time low, im debating dropping all services with brighthouse and switching entirely to a different cable/sat network completely over this mystro interface issues


----------



## omegatotal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/14930365
> 
> 
> Also, OCAP is in need of a major update. I was shocked that a Pace 550 on the new software, was FASTER than my 4250HDC, by a **** LOAD.
> 
> 
> Mine will just go black and say Please Wait.. every once in a while, even if not in the guide. Sometimes not responding to the guide button, then responding 15 seconds later to ALL the times I tried, so it opens and closes repeatedly..



yes this happens to me as well on the 8300hddvr


does anyone know how to get into the full diag menu's that were available in the older passport software?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *omegatotal* /forum/post/15127989
> 
> 
> i
> 
> on a side note has anyone had trouble with the ondeman not working or giving errors? they said i would have to replace the box..




you try to play something on demand and it tells you unavailable?


if you reboot the box and it plays that time, it seems to be trendy.. one of my boxes does the same thing (non-dvr)


i don't use that tv often so i am not bothered by it.. but it can get annoying lol. it probably needs to reload firmware



SDV has been active in beta testing for some time now.. we know what channels.. i just can't remember what they were.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *omegatotal* /forum/post/15128412
> 
> 
> yes this happens to me as well on the 8300hddvr
> 
> 
> does anyone know how to get into the full diag menu's that were available in the older passport software?



yes i do.. just not on the samsung


pm me your box model and i'll try to help you. it varies depending on ODN or MDN


----------



## mgsports

MLB Network between December 1st and January 1st in both HD/SD.


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/15056951
> 
> 
> I think the problems we are having with the new software may be attributed to lack of memory in the boxes. Most of what you are complained about sounds like memory corruption. The idea of a hard reboot fixes problems for a short while points to this. A hard reboot (as apposed to a soft reboot (pushing the power switch)) Would clean up the memory. All memory gets corrupted over time. You don't normally notice that as your PCs have enough memory so that is not a factor. If you kept your PC up for a long period you would begin to see problems. A reboot fixes that. The same with the boxes, and as it does not have enough memory it corrupts much quicker.



Actually, it's not a lack of memory - the amount of memory in the box was fine with the old OS & apps. Let's put the blame where it belongs. It's poor, inefficient programming...


----------



## jabristor

For those of you experiencing erratic series recording behavior....

If the series was a carryover from before the new software,

delete it and reset up the series...

I had several of mine that behaved badley until I that.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/15139455
> 
> 
> For those of you experiencing erratic series recording behavior....
> 
> If the series was a carryover from before the new software,
> 
> delete it and reset up the series...
> 
> I had several of mine that behaved badley until I that.



I have had an original 8300HD for the past 3-4 years, when my scheduled recordings failed to record, I erased everything and started new. My experience is that it will record the first time and then fail on others. IF I look at manage my recordings, the info looks right, however the scheduled menu does not show them. I delete the entry, re-enter the info, then the scheduled shows them. This SW needs full time baby sitting.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/15139455
> 
> 
> For those of you experiencing erratic series recording behavior....
> 
> If the series was a carryover from before the new software,
> 
> delete it and reset up the series...
> 
> I had several of mine that behaved badley until I that.



To echo Jabristor, all of my carried-over series were screwed up, too. I've had zero problems with any new recordings - series or one-time. I'm kind of afraid to say it out loud, but my 8300HD has been perfect since the upgrade. And I record a LOT - maybe 2-4 hours per day.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabristor* /forum/post/15139455
> 
> 
> For those of you experiencing erratic series recording behavior....
> 
> If the series was a carryover from before the new software,
> 
> delete it and reset up the series...
> 
> I had several of mine that behaved badley until I that.



I tried it tonight since tonight is one of 3 nights I always have something not record. It didn't work. It absolutely will not record Heroes. I wiped out the series recordings, added them back... Nothing. It will always record it on my other 2nd DVR since Chuck and Prison Break do not record on that one.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15144398
> 
> 
> I tried it tonight since tonight is one of 3 nights I always have something not record. It didn't work. It absolutely will not record Heroes. I wiped out the series recordings, added them back... Nothing. It will always record it on my other 2nd DVR since Chuck and Prison Break do not record on that one.



Did you tweak anything in the setup for Heroes? Perhaps modify the start or stop time? Change which channel is can be recorded on? Anything changed from the default setting?


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15147307
> 
> 
> Did you tweak anything in the setup for Heroes? Perhaps modify the start or stop time? Change which channel is can be recorded on? Anything changed from the default setting?



The only change from the default is to record new episodes only. And it did schedule it to record, like it always does. As soon as 9pm rolls around, it removes the recording from the schedule and just doesn't record it.


It only does this with Heroes, The Unit, and Supernatural and it all has to do specifically with what else I have to record on those nights. With different variations on what is recording (meaning, not as much) on the other DVR, Heroes and The Unit record every week. My current scheduled programs assure failure every single week, though, unless some other show takes the week off.


On Mondays, I have 2 things recording at 8pm (one of them on NBC, which I am convinced is the main problem), 1 show at 9pm on NBC, and 1 show at 10pm on NBC. Everything records except for Heroes. Every single week since the new software.


Then, I get angry, say I'm done with them, waste an hour researching Tivo and CableCards, then grumpily go back and finish watching whatever else was recorded.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/15056276
> 
> 
> Officially, BHN does not support the SATA port. It is enabled as I have 1TB external drives on my 8300HD and 8300HDC both of which running Navigator.



My friend and I both recently bought the AcomData 1TB hard drives, and neither one of us could get the box to see and format it. Can anyone who got their external HD working say specifically that there's a procedure that works, or is it completely random? I tried rebooting the box numerous times, rebooting the drive with the box on, formatting the hard drive to NTFS, and deleting the partition on the hard drive. The closest I got to the drive being recognized was an error message when I disconnected the SATA cable from the back of the box...Navigator told me I shouldn't do that....and I can't even seem to get it to give me that message anymore.


Help!


Jason


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/15148555
> 
> 
> My friend and I both recently bought the AcomData 1TB hard drives, and neither one of us could get the box to see and format it. Can anyone who got their external HD working say specifically that there's a procedure that works, or is it completely random? I tried rebooting the box numerous times, rebooting the drive with the box on, formatting the hard drive to NTFS, and deleting the partition on the hard drive. The closest I got to the drive being recognized was an error message when I disconnected the SATA cable from the back of the box...Navigator told me I shouldn't do that....and I can't even seem to get it to give me that message anymore.
> 
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> Jason



That's the drive that I have. I unplugged the power cord to the DVR. Connected the external drive using a eSATA cable and then powered up the external drive. I then plugged the power cord back into the DVR. After the box booted I got a message requesting to format the external drive.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15147805
> 
> 
> The only change from the default is to record new episodes only. And it did schedule it to record, like it always does. As soon as 9pm rolls around, it removes the recording from the schedule and just doesn't record it.
> 
> 
> It only does this with Heroes, The Unit, and Supernatural and it all has to do specifically with what else I have to record on those nights. With different variations on what is recording (meaning, not as much) on the other DVR, Heroes and The Unit record every week. My current scheduled programs assure failure every single week, though, unless some other show takes the week off.
> 
> 
> On Mondays, I have 2 things recording at 8pm (one of them on NBC, which I am convinced is the main problem), 1 show at 9pm on NBC, and 1 show at 10pm on NBC. Everything records except for Heroes. Every single week since the new software.
> 
> 
> Then, I get angry, say I'm done with them, waste an hour researching Tivo and CableCards, then grumpily go back and finish watching whatever else was recorded.



Is there an overlap between the 8pm and 9pm shows, even as small as one minute?


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Did we know this was coming so soon? (Maybe we did and I just forgot that it had already been discussed.) Unfortunately I don't really watch any of these channels, but it's a good start. Maybe they purposely started on lame channels just in case it didn't work so well at first.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/eta...ight-hous.html 

*Although many people have complained that the new Mystro Digital Navigator software found on Bright House Networks' cable boxes is slow and buggy, the new software does enable the cable company to roll out advanced features and services.


The first was the ability for digital phone customers to see caller ID on their TV screen. Today, Bright House announced its next high-tech improvement, a service called "Start Over."


The way it works is that if you come home, turn on your TV and see a program already in progress that you want to watch, you can choose to start that program over and watch it from the begginning. You don't need to be taping that program on your DVR, and you don't even need a DVR to use Start Over as it will be available for all customers with a digital cable box. You can tune in at any period during the broadcast window to start the program over, even a minute or two before it ends.


You cannot however start a program over and then try and record it on your DVR.


The service will launch on December 16 and will initially only be available on 10 channels. The channels are:


Nickelodeon

FX

Comedy Central

Spike

MTV

USA

CMT

Central Florida News 13

WKMG TV (CBS) - standard definition only

VH1

Bright House says more channels will be added to the Start Over lineup in the future.


Start Over will also let users pause a show for up to five minutes, rewind a show while it's playing and restart the same show multiple times during the broadcast window.


When the service launches, customers who are tuned to a Start Over channel can enable the service by pressing "Select" on their remote contorl when the Start Over prompt appears on the screen.*


----------



## raymac

This is not what I am looking for. Where are the new HD channels? I certainly do not want the lame start over on lame, non HD channels. What I want are the additional HD channels we were promised.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/15152948
> 
> 
> this is not what i am looking for. Where are the new hd channels? I certainly do not want the lame start over on lame, non hd channels. What i want are the additional hd channels we were promised.



+1


----------



## goodguytoo

New Features.... Yawn.

I would be happy just to have my old features and functionality back.

It's like Brighthouse had Windows XP and reverted back to Windows 3.11

Brighthouse Sucked this up, Big time!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

FYI, the original article about RR Turbo PowerBoost stated "Road Runner Turbo customers with a current speed of up to 15 Mbps will now enjoy PowerBoost speeds up to 22 Mbps."


I just did a speedtest and got 27,332 kbps. So it looks like we can get more like Tampa does.


----------



## Chad R

So, what are the chances they'll add Sci-Fi HD by January for Battlestar Galactica? Slim and none?


----------



## Barry928

It does not look good for Sci-Fi. BH tends to add HD channels based on percentage of HD content and Sci-Fi is still only showing 7% in HD.


----------



## Barry928

I was looking at the HD channels offered by DirecTV not yet available on Brighthouse and many of them have low percentages of HD content or they are Premium channels that cost extra. Some of the stand outs in the list for a good percentage of HD content are ESPN News, Spike, USA, Smithsonian, CMT, MHD, FOX Business, FOX News, TWC, Speed, and Big Ten.

*National Channels*

101 HD 69%

ESPNEWS HD 99%

NFL Network HD 2%

NHL Network HD 32%

The Tennis Channel HD HD ready

Spike TV HD 61%

USA Network HD 75%

Sci-Fi Channel HD 7%

FX Networks HD 37%

The Biography Channel HD 27%

Smithsonian HD Network 99%

Bravo HD 11%

Crime & Investigation Network HD 65%

Planet Green HD 98%

Toon Disney HD 21%

Cartoon Network HD HD ready

Nickelodeon HD 4%

Country Music Television HD 86%

MTV - Music Television HD HD ready

MHD - Music: High Definition 100%

VH1 HD HD ready

CNBC HD 34%

Fox Business Network HD 78%

Fox News Channel HD 100%

The Weather Channel HD 99%

*Premium Movie*

Home Box Office Digital (Pacific) 92%

CineMAX High Definition 98%

CineMAX High Definition (Pacific) 98%

Starz Kids & Family HD 77%

Starz Comedy HD 74%

Starz High Definition 91%

Starz High Definition (Pacific) 91%

Starz Edge HD 86%

Showtime 2 HD 72%

Showtime Showcase HD 70%

Showtime Digital Pacific 87%

Showtime Extreme HD 54%

The Movie Channel (Digital) 83%

*Sports*

NBA TV HDTV HD ready

Golf Channel/Versus HD 18%

Speed HD 54%

Big Ten Network HD 87%

CBS College Sports Network HD HD ready

Fuel TV HD HD ready

New England Sports Network (Digital) 45%

Comcast Sportsnet New England HD 8%

Yes Network HD (24/7 feed) 27%

Madison Square Garden High Definition 12%

MSG PLUS HD 13%

Sportsnet NY HD 35%

MASN HD HD ready

Comcast Sportnet HD 8%

DirecTV Fox Sports South HD 7%

DirecTV SportsSouth HD 2%

DirecTV Sun Sports HD 6%

Fox Sports Florida HD HD ready

DirecTV Fox Sports Pittsburgh HD 6%

Fox Sports Net Ohio HD 100%

Sportstime Ohio HD 38%

Fox Sports Detroit HD (DIRECTV) 9%

Comcast Sportsnet Chicago HD 12%

DirecTV Fox Sports Net North HD (Non-Met 8%

DirecTV Fox Sports Midwest HD 4%

Fox Sports MW HD Royals 1%

Fox Sports Southwest HD (DIRECTV) 8%

FOXHDSW Fox Sports Southwest HD (Feed 1) 2%

DirecTV Fox Sports Rocky Mountain HD 4%

DirecTV Fox Sports Arizona HD 7%

DirecTV Fox Sports Northwest HD 4%

Fox Sports West HD (DIRECTV) 8%

Sports Prime Ticket HD (DIRECTV) 1%

Comcast SportsNet Bay Area W/ Sign Offs 7%

*Sunday Ticket Package*

HDNFL1 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL2 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL3 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL4 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL5 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL6 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL7 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL8 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL9 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL10 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL11 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL12 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL13 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL14 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL15 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%

HDNFL16 DirecTV - NFL Sunday Ticket HD - NFLSTHD 100%


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15161105
> 
> 
> I was looking at the HD channels offered by DirecTV not yet available on Brighthouse and many of them have low percentages of HD content or they are Premium channels that cost extra. Some of the stand outs in the list for a good percentage of HD content are ESPN News, Spike, USA, Smithsonian, CMT, MHD, FOX Business, FOX News, TWC, Speed, and Big Ten.



Very true, but the picture quality of the up converted SD programing to their pillar bared 4x3 HD channel, compared to the same network on SD, is far better.


You also have to account for the networks like History & A&E that take 4x3 video and stretch it to fit a 16x9 screen and call it HD. Commonly referred to as Stretch-O-Vision.


There are very few networks that transmit full 16x9 video, Even ESPN has a lot of 4x3 with their fancy pillar bars, instead of just black ones.


----------



## Barry928

The percentages of HD content are based on reports from the networks instead of someone actually observing the content to determine true HD or upconvert. History is listed as 63% HD and A&E shows 57%. Do you think that is an exaggeration?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15162422
> 
> 
> The percentages of HD content are based on reports from the networks instead of someone actually observing the content to determine true HD or upconvert. History is listed as 63% HD and A&E shows 57%. Do you think that is an exaggeration?



Those figures look pretty accurate to me. It looks like they don't include the stretched 4x3 video in the HD %, as some but not all of there video is stretched.


----------



## rich21

You also have to consider if the network is carrying the stuff you want to watch in HD. E.g., the percentage for the locals is pretty low,but since prime time is HD that is what we watch. The Crime & Investigation Network maybe 65% HD, but nothing there of interest for me, while SciFi has 7% but everything I want to watch is in HD.


----------



## moraseski

On page B5 of the Sentinel is a public notice. Include is that on 12/29, we will get the following:

Sci-Fi HD

FX HD

Travel HD

USA HD


There is also a list of channels going to SDV and we are getting MLB.


Jim


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/15173537
> 
> 
> On page B5 of the Sentinel is a public notice. Include is that on 12/29, we will get the following:
> 
> Sci-Fi HD
> 
> FX HD
> 
> Travel HD
> 
> USA HD
> 
> 
> There is also a list of channels going to SDV and we are getting MLB.
> 
> 
> Jim



Why wasn't Lake County included?


----------



## Barry928

Wow! Sci-Fi in HD. What a great surprise. No mention of MOJO ending. I wonder if a fifth HD channel will be added when MOJO goes off.


----------



## Chad R

Excellent! Sci-Fi HD for Battlestar Galactica AND the return of Eureka!


----------



## kmdinteractive

MojoHD is gone! HallmarkHD has replaced it! I didn't realize it was going to happen so soon.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmdinteractive* /forum/post/15186610
> 
> 
> MojoHD is gone! HallmarkHD has replaced it! I didn't realize it was going to happen so soon.



Wow. I just introduced Zane to my sister over the holiday. I didn't realize that that would be the last time that I would see his little monkey.


We'll miss you, MojoHD.










My first sample of HallmarkHD is a movie in 4:3 - Stranded. I guess I should be happy it's not stretched. Does anyone know what we should expect from this channel? Do they show real 16:9 HD movies? I glanced at the next few days and recognized only one movie - Harvey - and I'm not sure that's a movie that I need to see again. I consider myself as someone who doesn't live under a rock, so I'm amazed to see so many movies that I've never heard of.


They remade Brian's Song? Was that necessary?


Damn I'm going to miss that monkey.


----------



## Barry928

I looked up Hallmark HD and the percentage of HD is zero. MOJO was 19% HD.


----------



## NUWildcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15190923
> 
> 
> I looked up Hallmark HD and the percentage of HD is zero. MOJO was 19% HD.



I don't often laugh out loud while reading this forum, but this is a good one. BHN looks to be pushing quantity over quality again. I'd love to pay for BigTen network (as a Big 10 alumnus) but why not in HD? ESPNews is 100% HD, but we're stuck with SD.


It's like they are missing the point with these HD channels. Most people got HDTVs to watch sports or high-quality action/drama TV shows/movies. I'm pretty sure the demo for Hallmark Channel couldn't care less about watching the latest after school special in HD, even if every piece of programming on that channel was in HD.


Guess it's all about the process... we'll get there eventually.


----------



## Barry928

I am sure money is a big factor in HD channel lineups. I assume that Hallmark was almost free compared to sports channels like ESPNews or Big Ten. BH is adding the next four HD channels to the standard HD tier.


----------



## mgsports

This TV It means Comcast in Oralndo and so on in Orlando viewing area will get because the people who own Wesh/so on has signed up for it.
http://www.tvnewsday.com/articles/2008/12/01/daily.10/


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/15192399
> 
> 
> This TV It means Comcast in Oralndo and so on in Orlando viewing area will get because the people who own Wesh/so on has signed up for it.
> http://www.tvnewsday.com/articles/2008/12/01/daily.10/



That will be good if it has it own separate channel, but if it gets put on a digital sub channel of WESH, it will take bandwidth away from the main channel and could cause some loss in picture quality. Just like channel 15, WCEU they have a main channel and 4 sub-channels, having to share their bandwidth.


Each channel has so much bandwidth, if there is one channel on the bandwidth, it is good, but when you start adding sub channels the bandwidth for each sub channel gets narrower and can cause loss in picture quality.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/15192602
> 
> 
> That will be good if it has it own separate channel, but if it gets put on a digital sub channel of WESH, it will take bandwidth away from the main channel and could cause some loss in picture quality. Just like channel 15, WCEU they have a main channel and 4 sub-channels, having to share their bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Each channel has so much bandwidth, if there is one channel on the bandwidth, it is good, but when you start adding sub channels the bandwidth for each sub channel gets narrower and can cause loss in picture quality.



I could be wrong, and Barry would know best, but that most likely is an OTA issue not a cable issue. The signals are delivered (at leas in WESH and others) via fiber to the cable head. Carrying four full bandwidth signals is not a problem with fiber and from the cable head those signals are again full bandwidth to your door.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/15193369
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, and Barry would know best, but that most likely is an OTA issue not a cable issue. The signals are delivered (at leas in WESH and others) via fiber to the cable head. Carrying four full bandwidth signals is not a problem with fiber and from the cable head those signals are again full bandwidth to your door.



Your are correct, if they are sending the signal via cable it wouldn't make a difference, as long as they have enough bandwidth. My statement only refers to OTA delivered signals, not fiber delivered signals.


----------



## Barry928

Your right about the fiber connection not having any bandwidth issues. The problem is actually the cost of purchasing multiple encoders. The output of the expensive encoders feed both OTA and Cable so the sub-channels do hurt HD quality for both delivery paths. Broadcasters have to choose between picture quality and a second potential income stream.


----------



## rich21

The stations send the signal (with all the subchannels mixed in (1) 19Mbs signal) via fiber, so any data rate reduction in the HD program due to higher data requirements of a subchannel would also be seen on cable & satellite. Not just a OTA issue.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodguytoo* /forum/post/15154837
> 
> 
> New Features.... Yawn.
> 
> I would be happy just to have my old features and functionality back.
> 
> It's like Brighthouse had Windows XP and reverted back to Windows 3.11
> 
> Brighthouse Sucked this up, Big time!




Agreed.


After trying to suck it up and get used to the new UI I just gave up and canceled cable TV from BHN. What I can't get in HD OTA I wait a day or two and torrent. Sadly I am still stuck with BHN for internet...but oddly internet is the one BHN service I never really had trouble with.


The new UI was utter garbage...slow...outdated and buggy. Got to the point I was wishing I still had my VCR.


Then the failure to deliver on new HD channels and communicate when and if they would be added...then to waste time/effort putting out useless "features" like Start Over sealed the deal for me.


----------



## PerfectCr

Anybody have Road Runnter TURBO? I can never get the advertised speeds, especially in the evenings. Apparently I am not alone.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r214...entral-Florida 


I understand more people are on the system at night, but the slowdown is horrible. Right now I am testing at CFL's own speed test site at 3Mb. Out of 15. I don't get it.


Every time I call BH I feel like I get nowhere and all they do is go through Kindergarten troubleshooting steps instead of addressing the real issue ("Is the modem plugged in"?).


How do we get through to the real engineers at BHN to directly report this issue? Thanks!


----------



## Barry928

Ask JamesD-CFL to help you troubleshoot your speed issues.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15201206
> 
> 
> Ask JamesD-CFL to help you troubleshoot your speed issues.



Thanks Barry I'll shoot him a PM.


----------



## PerfectCr

Well I just called BHN to humor myself and report the issue. As usual, they tell me there is nothing wrong with my modem or the network and they can't understand why the issue exists. Steaming a Netflix movie on my Xbox 360 is impossible now. I always get 4 bars (highest speed) and now it's 1 or "your connection is too slow for this content".


What's the point of having Road Runner "Turbo" again?


----------



## allowiches

Well now it has happened to me. I'm reporting it here not to complain, but to give BHN details of what happened to help them trouble shoot the software.


House was set as a scheduled recording at 8pm. Fringe was also set as a scheduled recording at 9:00. Supernatural was set as a scheduled recording at 9:00. Checked the guide at 7:30pm before going out and it showed all three shows in red. Came back at 10:30 and Fringe did not record. Baby sitting the software is one thing, but when it doesn't do what it says it's going to do is another.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15201160
> 
> 
> Anybody have Road Runnter TURBO? I can never get the advertised speeds, especially in the evenings. Apparently I am not alone.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r214...entral-Florida
> 
> 
> I understand more people are on the system at night, but the slowdown is horrible. Right now I am testing at CFL's own speed test site at 3Mb. Out of 15. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> Every time I call BH I feel like I get nowhere and all they do is go through Kindergarten troubleshooting steps instead of addressing the real issue ("Is the modem plugged in"?).
> 
> 
> How do we get through to the real engineers at BHN to directly report this issue? Thanks!



I have the turbo package and I've never not got the advertised speeds. Downloading I can always max out my connection at 1.3/1.4mbps and my upload speed is as high as 250k/sec. Could be because I'm in a new neighborhood and there's not many people and the lines are new, not sure.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I've had The Mentalist set up to record as a series for the last several months, but it's never recorded because of conflicts. Last night one of the conflicts went away (Dancing with the Stars), but The Mentalist acted like if wasn't setup to record. I checked, and it wasn't because something with a high priority recorded. In fact, The Mentalist wasn't even listed in the Conflict list - nothing was in the list because the tab didn't show up. In the guide the show was marked as the normal gray - not brownish-red with a with a line through the REC symbol. It was as if show wasn't setup to record. But I checked the Series Recording tab and The Mentalist was properly setup. This isn't a left-over recording from the software upgrade. I had definitely deleted and set this one up from scratch.


To be honest, I caught this problem was five minutes before The Mentalist was scheduled to record, so it's possible that it would have record even though all incations was that it wasn't going to happen. So I deleted the series recording and created a new one. The guide showed that it would record, and nothing was added to the Conflict list.


Any ideas?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/15204349
> 
> 
> House was set as a scheduled recording at 8pm. Fringe was also set as a scheduled recording at 9:00. Supernatural was set as a scheduled recording at 9:00. Checked the guide at 7:30pm before going out and it showed all three shows in red. Came back at 10:30 and Fringe did not record. Baby sitting the software is one thing, but when it doesn't do what it says it's going to do is another.



Maybe you had another conflict due to the odd start/finish times of House and Fringe. I noticed that House was scheduled to 9:02 and Fringe was from 9:02-10:02. Also, was Supernatural even on last night? It's not a Tuesday night show and wasn't on the schedule.


----------



## the64gto

I missed "House" last night also, reason unknown. Nothing scheduled before or during or after that would effect it. I have selected to keep all episodes, set the priority high, new and repeats, was 34% full...nothing seems to stabilize the recording. Sometimes it will record 2-3 weeks in a row, thinking I finally figured it out and then nothing. Wife happened to notice that about :10 after, the red recording light was not on, so a manual record was initiated. Not sure how the DVR knows that the program is on, i.e. sometimes a series recorded program is skipped or delayed by OT football games etc. or starting at :02 after the hour, the DVR adjusts somehow. If "all times" is selected, you could have multiple recordings of a series. perhaps the DVR is not being told that the desired program is on, hence not recording. ??


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/15208804
> 
> 
> I missed "House" last night also, reason unknown. Nothing scheduled before or during or after that would effect it. I have selected to keep all episodes, set the priority high, new and repeats, was 34% full...nothing seems to stabilize the recording. Sometimes it will record 2-3 weeks in a row, thinking I finally figured it out and then nothing. Wife happened to notice that about :10 after, the red recording light was not on, so a manual record was initiated. Not sure how the DVR knows that the program is on, i.e. sometimes a series recorded program is skipped or delayed by OT football games etc. or starting at :02 after the hour, the DVR adjusts somehow. If "all times" is selected, you could have multiple recordings of a series. perhaps the DVR is not being told that the desired program is on, hence not recording. ??




The software only knows something is on based on the guide info. If a football game runs over something you had scheduled to record, you're recording the football game. That's how people who schedule anything on CBS to record on Sundays will end up missing a chunk of their shows unless they just schedule the first show and pad out the end time.


I don't think there is any logical reason why House didn't record other than this software is horrible.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I just wish they'd fix the audio sync issues on ABC HD that has had late audio for over a month and a half now. I just sent a note via BH's contact form. We'll see if that does anything.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15209875
> 
> 
> I just wish they'd fix the audio sync issues on ABC HD that has had late audio for over a month and a half now. I just sent a note via BH's contact form. We'll see if that does anything.



Has anyone noticed that when you are in a big box store and multiple Tv's are playing the same program, that there is an echo effect, as if the audio is not in sync from TV brand to TV brand.


----------



## MattKey

I know there has been some issues with audio sync (which it actually turns out was a Video lag problem) with some LG lcd's that are out there, i'm pretty sure its resolved but a lot of sets had that problem. This seemed to be isolated to an OTA issue, but I have heard of some people having the same problem with boxes. I also remember reading some people had more lag (out of sync) the weaker the signal they received, hence more obvious a problem OTA. Something like that may be why you hear slight differences in timing from the sets in the stores.....


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15206317
> 
> 
> Also, was Supernatural even on last night? It's not a Tuesday night show and wasn't on the schedule.



I screwed up. I meant The Mentalist and not Supernatural.


Even if there was a conflict because Fringe went to 10:02, Why would it be highlighted in red saying it was going to record? I'll look and see what was at 10:00 later.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/15213627
> 
> 
> I screwed up. I meant The Mentalist and not Supernatural.
> 
> 
> Even if there was a conflict because Fringe went to 10:02, Why would it be highlighted in red saying it was going to record? I'll look and see what was at 10:00 later.



I'm sure you didn't have a conflict. If it was red in the guide, there was no conflict. Happens to me quite frequently. The red will go away as soon as the recording is supposed to start. Something causes it to decide it can't record it right away. I still haven't found a rhyme or reason - I used to be convinced it occurred if you had two things recording at the same time and some other condition was met, but it will not record Heroes for me even when Prison Break isn't on. I guess the one thing that has always been constant everytime it fails for me is that I had two things recording at the same time immediately prior to the failed recording.


You didn't happen to record something other than House in the 8:00PM hour, did you?


----------



## JamesD-CFL

3 more channels coming 12/29


USA HD

SciFi HD

FX HD


----------



## PerfectCr

Can anyone share their experience with the "Extreme Value/Gamer" Package" that BHN offers? It's the same 15/2 service as Turbo but you get a static IP and business level support for $10 more per month. Just wondering if it's worth it. Also wondering if it results in more stable/consistent speeds. Thanks.


----------



## bubbalou32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/15210279
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that when you are in a big box store and multiple Tv's are playing the same program, that there is an echo effect, as if the audio is not in sync from TV brand to TV brand.



I have a .25 sec lag between a TV connected thru the STB box and surround sound vs one direct connected to the cable with no external amp. Probably a combination of different brand TVs, cable vs box connection and surround sound processing.


----------



## baf01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15209875
> 
> 
> I just wish they'd fix the audio sync issues on ABC HD that has had late audio for over a month and a half now. I just sent a note via BH's contact form. We'll see if that does anything.



I recorded the FSU/UF game on Saturday (11/29) on ABC and there were no audio sync issues with that program. Wierd!


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15214167
> 
> 
> Can anyone share their experience with the "Extreme Value/Gamer" Package" that BHN offers? It's the same 15/2 service as Turbo but you get a static IP and business level support for $10 more per month. Just wondering if it's worth it. Also wondering if it results in more stable/consistent speeds. Thanks.



Buddy of mine has it. He likes it for the static IP, and support is much more responsive with guaranteed service appointments, unlike the 4-hour window they give you for standard service.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/15217339
> 
> 
> Buddy of mine has it. He likes it for the static IP, and support is much more responsive with guaranteed service appointments, unlike the 4-hour window they give you for standard service.



that is 3hour window for standard










w/ RRBC, we can usually do a same day appointment depending on what region you are in.


you also get a commercial grade modem (UBR) w/ 4 or 5 ports, have the ability to turn router mode on or use it in bridge mode just for the statics. VPN passthrough, etc


----------



## xteddyx

is this gamers package the same package they offer me when i called brightbiz and asked about business class services so that i can host servers from my home?


the rep on the phone told me it was just 10 dollars more for the same speeds


----------



## JamesD-CFL

rrbc EVP or extreme gamer or whatever they call it is 15/2 service w/ a static IP


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baf01* /forum/post/15215093
> 
> 
> I recorded the FSU/UF game on Saturday (11/29) on ABC and there were no audio sync issues with that program. Wierd!



I only watch ABC prime time programming and have noticed out-of-sync with Eli Stone, Pushing Daises, Life on Mars... I don't have the problem with any other channel. For instance the last episode of Eli Stone had a moment when a guy slammed a book or something on a desk and the audio was noticeably after you saw the book hit the table. I mentioned this weeks back and had at least one other confirm the same issue and a friend who lives about a mile away has noticed the same thing.


My email to brighthouse was initially responded to with the typical moronic first tier type of response. I then responded telling them to forward the issue to their engineers and they said they would forward it so we'll see.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I just got off the phone with BHN about shows not recording when they were scheduled. Without A Trace was scheduled on Tues at 10:00 PM but was not recorded. The Log said :"The set top was unable to record this program". No other explanation. There was no conflict, the box had 22% used. Also the Mentalist was recorded at 9:00 PM on the same channel. The CSRs response was ...gee, I don't know why it did not recorded. Her suggestion was to reboot and redo the scheduled recording. I said I never had problems recording with the old software and that this new software was junk and that it was released with bugs and reduced features. Her response was they had to change the software to add new features and channels and engineering was working to fix it and restore the lost features.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Now that I think of it, I started noticing the delayed audio with ABC HD around the time my box was updated to the new software. Is it possible that there was a problem when my local head end was updated that could affect one channel (that I'm aware of, don't watch all the channels)?


----------



## Barry928

Does anyone have the ability to switch to WFTV off air during a lip sync problem to narrow down the issue to BH only?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I'd expect that since everyone is not complaining about the sync that the off-air and main cable locations are fine, but who knows? As it is I've only been watching via DVR and not live.... say no to commercials...


The problem with audio sync is that many people just don't notice when it's off because lip sync issues can be difficult for some to see when it's slightly off, whereas it drives me nuts. That's why I usually point out bangs, smacks and other definitive noises for people to look at.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15213676
> 
> 
> You didn't happen to record something other than House in the 8:00PM hour, did you?



No. 8:00 was only House. I also have Extreme Trains as a series recording to record any time it is on. It was on at 9:00 that night and it first wanted to record it. I cancelled that recording and the DVR switched it to the 1:00am showing and then highlighted The Mentalist, which is why I moved it. Trains recorded at 1:00 and Mentalist recorded at 9:00. There was nothing scheduled for the 10:00 hour.


For the software engineers: If it's highlighted, record it.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15222889
> 
> 
> I'd expect that since everyone is not complaining about the sync that the off-air and main cable locations are fine, but who knows? As it is I've only been watching via DVR and not live.... say no to commercials...
> 
> 
> The problem with audio sync is that many people just don't notice when it's off because lip sync issues can be difficult for some to see when it's slightly off, whereas it drives me nuts. That's why I usually point out bangs, smacks and other definitive noises for people to look at.



I've had the lyp sync problem on occasion, I will try to pin it down on when/where. I do recall, that over last couple weeks, on one of the channells (??), when it cuts to commercial, there is a very noticable sync problem. It's fine when it goes back to the program. This issue is with an 8300HD DVR, watching live tv.


The other thing someone mentioned in last couple days about a couple of second delay between using a straight cable feed and a box, I've noticed that for MANY years, with different models of boxes. The feed with the box is always behind by a bit. It's a pain when you're watching a sporting event on a couple of TVs in different rooms. You hear one room scream and then you see WHY a couple seconds later if you're watching through a box! This was so bad one year watching a college football game we shut the straight feed tv off.


----------



## Barry928

You are always going to get a delay when one cable box is a DVR and the other one is not. The issue with commercials being out of sync when the show is not could be simply that the local inserted ads are not set up properly but the network ads are normal.


----------



## jeff barbour

Lady friend has the Pioneer box. It takes forever to change channels (plus, BHN used rf connections.) Got worse when the firmware changed last summer. Ideas?


----------



## Barry928

Swap out the Pioneer for a 4250.


I heard about a new Samsung HD DVR being tested at BH. Should be a superior box to the 8300.


----------



## jeff barbour

Sir, I took the box to service center to swap out and they had none (although they'd said " come anytime"). I made my friend a service appointment.. even left cables so she could get stereo... while I was at work the repair person came and said her Pioneer box was fine and she didn't need a SA box." I think the box dates to last century.


My friend is 88 years old.


Frustrated in Titusville.


----------



## Barry928

Keep trying the service center swap to get a 4250. Call ahead to confirm stock at the local center. I salute your taking the time to help your elderly friend. I hope everyone on this forum has at least one friend or relative your helping with technology issues.


I am considering posting an alert announcement at the church or community center just before the February analog OTA shut off. My boss ordered half a dozen digital converter boxes so hopefully I can restore at least that many people. There is going to be quite a few little old ladies who won't know what happened when suddenly one day there is snow on every channel.


----------



## rich21

Well I watched Pushing Daisies this week OTA and didn't notice any sync problems.

I'll pay close attention next week.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Pushing Daises was actually in sync for me off the DVR for this week as well. It's been out for previous weeks and Eli Stone from the day before was out.


----------



## property33

Not really related to this thread, but I figured some of the more knowledgable here could help me out. I've run out of available component jacks for our Sony XBR 910, it only has 2. Can anyone here remommend some type of switcher, preferably with a remote (I don't want to have to get up and switch the feed), that I can hook up several things to and have the switcher feed one of the component jacks on the TV?


I've looked, have seen a very wide range of price and selection, was looking for a recommendation. Send me a PM if you don't want to clutter this thread.


Sorry for the 'unrelated' post.


Thanks, Jim


----------



## Barry928

 component switcher


----------



## Wakefield103




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/15173537
> 
> 
> On page B5 of the Sentinel is a public notice. Include is that on 12/29, we will get the following:
> 
> Sci-Fi HD
> 
> FX HD
> 
> Travel HD
> 
> USA HD
> 
> 
> There is also a list of channels going to SDV and we are getting MLB.
> 
> 
> Jim



Can anyone else confirm this? I've tried collaborating this and this forum is the only mention of these channels being added. Nothing on Brighthouse's web site and nothing on the Sentinel's site.


----------



## mgsports

Good see you people get some new channels.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wakefield103* /forum/post/15241295
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this? I've tried collaborating this and this forum is the only mention of these channels being added. Nothing on Brighthouse's web site and nothing on the Sentinel's site.



James confirmed it here


----------



## wsondermann

Is anyone else having problems receiving any cable channels? The only channels I can receive right now are 47, 49, 198, 199, 1021, 1028, 1061, 1091, 1124-1127, 1151, and 1152. All other channels have no signal (even analog channels on 1 and 9). In the diag screens the network status page shows 0 MHz for tuning info on every channel, which leads me to believe the tuning table is screwed up. Already tried rebooting the box. VOD still works.


West Orange County 32818


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15247931
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems receiving any cable channels? The only channels I can receive right now are 47, 49, 198, 199, 1021, 1028, 1061, 1091, 1124-1127, 1151, and 1152. All other channels have no signal (even analog channels on 1 and 9). In the diag screens the network status page shows 0 MHz for tuning info on every channel, which leads me to believe the tuning table is screwed up. Already tried rebooting the box. VOD still works.
> 
> 
> West Orange County 32818



Confirmed. Didn't try 47 & 49, but nothing below 1000 that I tried worked.


Cold-booted the DVR as well, with no change. Going to call in now.


East orlando, 32817.


----------



## FloridaShark

Having lots of problems here with cable. I got home around 3:30 all black except for channel information. I have it in the bedroom but no box there. I have been trying to call since 3:45 but busy all the time. I rebooted got basic for a while then back to nothing. I can't even get on to the Brighthouse web site, Like I'm even going to find out anything there.









Hope this clears soon.

32812


----------



## Maya68

I am having trouble too. zip 32825. I get nothing at all!


----------



## james32746

I can receive said channels plus the HD CFN13, and local HD channels, everything else is dead


----------



## pavehawk

Same problems in East Orlando, UCF area.

Zip 32826


----------



## kmdinteractive

Having problems as well here - 32821 - same, nothing really there below the basic HD channels.


TV in the bedroom has no cable box and all cable is running normally there.


Also, on the DVR, the List and Guide won't pull up.


I noticed that some of my clocks were blinking when I got home, wonder if there was some rolling power outtage that caused it. (DVR is on battery backup and surge protection - power and coax).


----------



## Maya68

Well, I can't get through on the phone and judging by how slow their web site is, my guess is that all of Central Florida is out. On the digital side anyway...


----------



## JaxFLBear

Found this on the sentinel's website:


> Quote:
> UPDATE 5:03 P.M Just heard back from Bright House spokeswoman Sara Brady who confirmed the digital cable outage, which she said began at about 3 p.m. today. Brady said Bright House hopes to have service restored between 6 and 7 p.m. tonight.
> 
> 
> The outage was caused by a "corrupt database" and Digital Phone and Internet service have not been affected. Bright House will be posting a statement on its Web site shortly.
> 
> 
> end update
> 
> 
> Several customers of Bright House Networks in Central Florida have called to report that their digital cable is not working properly.
> 
> 
> The outage seems to have started early this afternoon and one customer in Dr. Phillips said his Internet service and digital phone from Bright House are working properly. The customer is also able to watch cable TV through a coaxial connection (wire directly into the TV).
> 
> 
> Another customer in College Park also reported that their digital cable is out.
> 
> 
> When you call Bright House's customer service line, you get a busy signal, which suggests that the problem may be widespread.
> 
> 
> Bright House has not responded to a request for comment. When they do, I'll update this post.
> 
> 
> Is your cable out? Post a comment describing the problem and say where you live.


 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/eta...l-florida.html


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Everything's fine in Winter Springs - 32708. The TV's been on all afternoon with no issues.


----------



## heyitsme

Recorded message, once we finally got through to BrightHouse, says that they are aware of the problem as of 5 and are working actively to fix the problem.


----------



## wsondermann

Glad to see I'm not the only one with problems. Still monitoring the diag screens and the tuning table is still screwed up here as of 6:50 pm. It's odd that their Web site went down at the same time that they started having problems, guess there's a lot of people trying to access it at the same time.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I was able to access the site:


ATTENTION BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS

We are experiencing a temporary video service outage due to a corrupt database. Digital Phone and High Speed Internet services are not impacted. We expect to have service restored by 8 p.m. tonight. We apologize for this inconvenience.


----------



## Cilent1

One cable box shows everything except ESPN HD (the friggin game I'm trying to watch!), one box only shows a few sd channels and I have another that only shows a blank screen. Zip 32779


----------



## xteddyx

im still noticing the issue


----------



## NUWildcat

Oviedo 32765 still out. I rebooted the box and now my menus are gone, can't even change channels with keypad. Keep getting NO STRING error.


This one is a doozie!


----------



## bubbalou32

Went to Wal-mart and got some string!


Seriously, I think I would rather deal with rain fade.


----------



## mike.cf

Still out in Belle Isle.


----------



## jdmoser

Out south of Bayhill 32836, tried rebooting cable boxes and now get nothing. Tv's directly on cable work OK as usual. I wonder if they tried to push a new application and it failed miserably.

JD Moser


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/15249509
> 
> 
> Went to Wal-mart and got some string!



Does the string go into the little slot on the front of the box?


----------



## DJWikiera

Still not fixed in Kissimmee 34747. Get the guide only.


----------



## skellyo

It wouldn't be so bad if I could watch the recorded shows on my PVR.


----------



## LouK

In Lake Forest (Sanford). The 8300HD is having the most problems. At first (around 1900) we got the guide, but no picture (most likely an old download). I rebooted twice, but could not get the guide but am getting pictures, but only analogue. The other boxes (I have three two HD one SD) are fine.


----------



## bubbalou32

I'm getting NBC, ABC, CBS & Fox in HD only but pretty much nothin' else - the guide just freezes with no data.


Now their website won't even load - did they file for bankruptcy and no one told us?


----------



## LouK

One more note, the Website is down. When I go to it I get a 404. If I go to the national site, I get in, but cannot get to the Central Florida site (keep getting the 404s).


----------



## NUWildcat

I'm going to try silly string. Do you think that voids the warranty?


Can't even pause the lousy picture I CAN watch.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/15249685
> 
> 
> I'm getting NBC, ABC, CBS & Fox in HD only but pretty much nothin' else - the guide just freezes with no data.
> 
> 
> Now their website won't even load - did they file for bankruptcy and no one told us?



I just tried that (running around the house to get to different boxes is not fun) and yes, I have the same problem on all my boxes now (except the 8300HD which is still analogizes only).


----------



## brtb

Another data point from 32708/Winter Springs on a 3250HD. Signal was totally black when I came home and locked up when I hit the guide. Rebooting the box gets stuck on the first "block" of the Mystro startup screen for long periods. If I force it by hitting power a few times, it'll eventually "finish" the init with blocks 1,4,5 lit and the rest greyed out, and only able to tune analog channels. Virtually no on-screen menus accessible other than the channel number (no name or logo). Diag screen says it's still initializing.


----------



## Motham

Only TNTHD and ESPNHD are not working here in Kissimmee, 34743.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtb* /forum/post/15249935
> 
> 
> Another data point from 32708/Winter Springs on a 3250HD. Signal was totally black when I came home and locked up when I hit the guide. Rebooting the box gets stuck on the first "block" of the Mystro startup screen for long periods. If I force it by hitting power a few times, it'll eventually "finish" the init with blocks 1,4,5 lit and the rest greyed out, and only able to tune analog channels. Virtually no on-screen menus accessible other than the channel number (no name or logo). Diag screen says it's still initializing.



Exact same thing is happening with me now on an 8300. No time and when pulling up the DVR list menu, everything shows "No String."


----------



## jmystikcfl

Okay, glad I checked here before tracking down a brick and my local office. My 8300HD is only getting analog channels. Same as referenced above.


I'm in Hunter's Creek 32837 BTW.


But I can watch my recorded shows interestingly enough.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wakefield103* /forum/post/15241295
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this? I've tried collaborating this and this forum is the only mention of these channels being added. Nothing on Brighthouse's web site and nothing on the Sentinel's site.




This is correct. On Dec 29, those channels will be available to all HD viewers.


----------



## brtb

Well the good news - my boxes are all showing Brick Mode 36 (NOT A BRICK)










The bad news - looks like a total lack of QAM downstream signal. Power level fluctuating wildly (15 to -6 and everything in between), no RF IP, zero SNR, BFS searching... big head-end problems here it would seem.


And note to self - don't hit diag page 20, it reboots the box.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

It's all my fault. This is what I get for wanting them to fix my ABC HD out-of-sync problem. Now the channels are completely out-of-phase with our reality.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtb* /forum/post/15250293
> 
> 
> Well the good news - my boxes are all showing Brick Mode 36 (NOT A BRICK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news - looks like a total lack of QAM downstream signal. Power level fluctuating wildly (15 to -6 and everything in between), no RF IP, zero SNR, BFS searching... big head-end problems here it would seem.
> 
> 
> And note to self - don't hit diag page 20, it reboots the box.



Unfortunately I found that out the hard way.


With absolutely zero headend communication with no time display and falling back to analog Broadcast Only mode, it seems to me the box is as close to a brick as it can get without actually being a brick.










Still no change as of 10:10 pm, but at least I can actually watch TV now (albeit in analog).


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15250402
> 
> 
> It's all my fault. This is what I get for wanting them to fix my ABC HD out-of-sync problem. Now the channels are completely out-of-phase with our reality.



This is what happens when you reject reality and substitute your own.







In this case a reality where everything's in sync but there's no TV.










I find it almost comical how News 13 is reporting on the video outages, especially when they say that some channels are affected "including News 13." Surely they must be wondering how anyone is able to watch the report in the first place.


"We expect to have service restored soon:" http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/about_u...m/default.aspx


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15250436
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I found that out the hard way.
> 
> 
> With absolutely zero headend communication with no time display and falling back to analog Broadcast Only mode, it seems to me the box is as close to a brick as it can get without actually being a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no change as of 10:10 pm, but at least I can actually watch TV now (albeit in analog).



That's the way of the the 8300HD is. However, my 3250s can only receive channels 10xx though 11xx. No Analog, but I do get the guide on them, but not on the 8300HD. Very weird.


----------



## jmystikcfl

Hey! It just started working! My 8300HD is whole again!!!


----------



## NUWildcat

As if the past 4 hours magically didn't happen, without fanfare, everything is back to normal in Oviedo.


Life can go on. ;-)


Better check out hulu.com tomorrow to catch up!


----------



## Cilent1

Still no ESPN HD


----------



## wsondermann

One spontaneous reboot later and everything is FINALLY back to normal. Sweet...


----------



## heyitsme

I rebooted manually at 10:30 and everything came back (East Orlando)


----------



## Barry928

Wow, what a crash! Huge outage. Hello to all the new AVS posters in the thread.


I will of course be investigating the problem and reporting back here.


----------



## cam94z28

Just to add my experience with the outage. Around 4:30PM, when trying to watch an on demand channel on my 8300HDC, I received an error that "On Demand is not available at this time." I manually power cycled the box. From that point on, and until I got back home at 10pm it was still displaying "Searching for signal" if I turned on the TV and "wait" on the front display. I power cycled about 30 minutes ago and it finally came back. I had some shows scheduled during that time too! Oh well, satellite is becoming a better option every day. Similar deal on my SD boxes. No High number channels, and only analog, but at least I could watch something.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

It's seems the trick was for me to not reboot the box. I didn't touch anything and while I was missing tons of channels I was able to record my NBC and FOX HD shows and watch them without any problems during the outage. Box did not require a restart to see the other channels once they began working again.


----------



## cam94z28

I wish I'd done that. What was I thinking trying to watch on demand SD on an HD box anyway?







Speaking of that, where are the free HD on demand channels? It's about time for some. We deserve something other than $4.99 paid movies on demand in HD.


Also, a 4 hour "database crash" is really inexcusable, especially with the number of customers they have. There should be backup servers, redundancy, failover, etc...


----------



## km106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15251618
> 
> 
> It's seems the trick was for me to not reboot the box. I didn't touch anything and while I was missing tons of channels I was able to record my NBC and FOX HD shows and watch them without any problems during the outage. Box did not require a restart to see the other channels once they began working again.



Me too. I didn't even notice the outage until I was finished watching Hero's and started to channel surf. When everything was black I just sighed and went to bed.


----------



## allowiches

Last night while all of you were enjoying no signal, we in Palm Coast had cable. I had another series recording not record, but I've got more information for the BHN engineers to look at.


At 8:00 Terminator and Big Bang Theory were set for scheduled recordings. The box was "off". At 8:38 I turned on the box and hit list to watch Big Bang. Terminator was recording as well as How I Met Your Mother which was an 8:30 scheduled recording. At 9:03, after watching Big and deleting it, I hit list to watch How I Met. It wasn't there! I know I saw it recording at 8:38. There was plenty of room (17% full) on the drive. Heroes was doing it's 9:00 record and the active turner was Fox even though only one thing was recording. I went to the recording log and it showed How I Met, but said, "The set top was unable to record this program." Huh? It was recording it at 8:38. So I went and checked to see if there was an entry for the missing Fringe from last week. Sure enough, with the same message.


This just started last week for me. Did BHN download a patch that created more problems? I hope this helps them trouble shoot.


----------



## BrandonJF

It's just screwed up. For me, it always has been since the update.


Last night, though, I tried something new. On Mondays, I have Chuck, Gossip Girl, Terminator, How I Met Your Mother, Heroes, Prison Break, and My Own Worst Enemy scheduled.


When everything is on, Terminator and HIMYM don't record due to conflicts.


At 9pm, Heroes NEVER records with the "The set top was unable to record this program" message. Last night, before 9pm, I cancelled the Heroes recording and manually set it to record again. 9pm rolls around and.... it records! But, then I check the list and notice that this week it did not start recording Prison Break instead.


It's so strange - it schedules everything to record properly, but there is something causing it to not want to record SOMETHING at 9pm as soon as it's time to start the recording. I have a feeling if I cancel Heroes and Prison Break before 9pm and set them both manually that it will work ok.


----------



## allowiches

The worst part is that you can't "baby sit" to make sure it is recording a show, because even though it says it is during the show, it's really not. What a piece of garbage. Does anybody know what language this is programmed in, have a working knowledge of that language, and want to volunteer some time to correct the bugs?


----------



## JH2003

Our TV was on from 5:45 PM until 10:15PM and there was no loss of signal, all shows recorded and we watched previously recorded shows with no problems other than the out of sync sound on the recorded ABC shows.


The outage was not all BHN area, obviously.


I do not recall an outage of this magnitude. BHN was probably too busy trying to fix the endless Navigator software problems and missed the cause of the big blackout.


----------



## Barry928

The big blackout was caused by a main digital server database corruption. The backup file had to be loaded which takes approx. four hours to load. The first full database restore attempt failed so the backup file had to be loaded a second time resulting in a long outage.


----------



## wsondermann

Program guide data is currently unavailable.


----------



## thelead

Most of my HD channels are still "out" on my SA DVR...


----------



## Maya68

So I hear Brighthouse got most of the rogue asterisks out of their database...


----------



## Barry928

ha..ha..good one.


----------



## thelead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thelead* /forum/post/15258074
> 
> 
> Most of my HD channels are still "out" on my SA DVR...



Anyone else? or is it just me?


----------



## Barry928

Mine are all up and working. Pull the power plug out of the back to give it a hard boot.


----------



## thelead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15259050
> 
> 
> Mine are all up and working. Pull the power plug out of the back to give it a hard boot.



Damn... I already tried that... oh well, at least its just my hd dvr. My other non-dvr hd box is working fine.


----------



## Barry928

Maybe the box simply lost its authorization. Call BH and have them send a hit.


----------



## thelead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15259267
> 
> 
> Maybe the box simply lost its authorization. Call BH and have them send a hit.



lol, tried that too. They are coming out on Saturday. I HATE BH. They never know whats going on with their systems.


----------



## ahampleman

Just heard that they will be giving credit to the people that were effected. I hope this will be automatic, and that we don't have to call in to get our $$.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahampleman* /forum/post/15260769
> 
> 
> Just heard that they will be giving credit to the people that were effected. I hope this will be automatic, and that we don't have to call in to get our $$.



An article on OrlandoSentinel.com says it will be automatic.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busin...,1911958.story


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

So, Pushing Daisies is preempted and pushed to Sunday 5pm. Does anyone know if WFTV can record and broadcast at a different time in HD? I've been burned in the past where the delayed broadcast was SD, although I can't remember which channel it was. For instance the last time I checked WKMG wasn't even capable of airing Legend of the Seeker in HD which is available through syndication in HD.


----------



## james32746

WESH/WKCF and WFTV/WRDQ both have the capability to record HD programming for later use in HD. Both WESH and WFTV have time shifted network programming in HD in the past (WESH does it M-F with the Today Show)


on the other hand


WKMG and WOFL/WRBW do not have the capability to record HD programming for later use in HD. P-N and Fox are probably too cheap to afford HD recording equipment (though Fox has equipment in other markets of their's to broadcast recorded HD).


So because of that you can't see in HD


Dr. Phil (WKMG)

Desparate Housewives (reruns) (WRBW)

Legend of The Seeker (WKMG)

Two and Half Men (reruns) (WRBW)


----------



## BrandonJF

No 30 Rock for me tonight. I didn't even have anything else recording. So sick of this.


I'm just going to have to make sure to dump the series recordings and just manually set everything weekly...


----------



## allowiches

My oh my. Is there really four hours of the Today Show? What ever happened to cartoons and game shows?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/15279457
> 
> 
> My oh my. Is there really four hours of the Today Show? What ever happened to cartoons and game shows?



You've never seen the Kathie Lee / Hoda train wreck in hour four of the Today Show?! Oh my little faceless friend, you are in a for a treat. DVR a few shows, and especially watch the first half hour when they're just sitting there talking - saying whatever that goes through their head. It's truly amazing.


----------



## wsondermann

BHN press release about the four new HD channels being added later this month: http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1058 

Sci Fi HD: 1369

FX HD: 1370

Travel HD: 1356

USA HD: 1339

It also says they plan to add "significantly more HD channels" in early 2009 and they plan on eventually having nearly 100 HD channels.


----------



## rstrauss

Since the software switch a couple of months ago, I am having to reboot the Pace HD box 2-4 times per week to keep the guide and info bars working. The on demand movie channels will load for a few hours after a reboot, but then are dead (we have not ordered a PPM since the change). BH has sent techs out on 3 occasions to fix the problem and even replaced the boxes with new ones. Each time, they pronounce the problem fixed (because they did a reboot and it is working while they are standing there) and I have the same issue within 2 days. Any thoughts on solutions? I can't quit my job to be home for BH techs and I have just given in to living with this or switching to satilite. BTW, the SA DVR works fine with no issues at all. Go figure!


----------



## HDClown

Has History HD been messed up for people? It was bad for a couple days straight, it's happened at least 2 times in the past with long issues. Channel sometimes doesn't come in at all, other times in comes in and the feed is botches big time. Stutters, huge blocks of picture missing, etc. Seems like a typical over-compression/lack of bandwidth problem.


----------



## mjw930

Did a search and didn't get a hit so here goes.


Is anyone's screen saver mode working since the Pace software push a month or so ago? I routinely pause shows and in the past the screen saver would come on in less than 1 minute. Now it doesn't seem to come on at all and with a brand new Panny Plasma hooked up I'm not liking the lack of screen saver. I know to turn off the TV if I"m going to pause a show for more than 1 minute but my wife won't go through the trouble so without the screen saver I could get image burn if I'm out of town and she decides to pause a show and forgets about it.


I searched all the setup screens and it doesn't seem to have a setting. I'm also getting unstable results from the power on channel setting, it ignores the settings and always goes to 00. I've tried last channel and various other specific channels with no luck.


Just wondering if I was alone in this before I call them out again.


Since I've lived in Ormond Beach I have had to call them out on average once every 6 weeks. In the 10 years I had their service in Apopka (Wekiva) I had them out a grand total of 3 times....... WTF Brighthouse.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cilent1* /forum/post/15249223
> 
> 
> One cable box shows everything except ESPN HD (the friggin game I'm trying to watch!), one box only shows a few sd channels and I have another that only shows a blank screen. Zip 32779





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cilent1* /forum/post/15250620
> 
> 
> Still no ESPN HD



I've been not getting ESPN HD for a few days too. I thought it was a random channel-loss, but since it was still out today I decided to search this thread for indications I'm not the only one. It appears I'm not.


I'm currently re-booting as I type, and survey says...ESPN HD is now there. So the box just needed a re-boot.


If you haven't tried it yet, reboot that baby!


shinksma


----------



## templeofdoom

Survivor on 1060 isn't recording, despite showing up in the list with a "REC". Says "isn't available now" when I try to play it. Nothing else is scheduled at the same time or anywhere near it except the follow-up reunion show.


This is the first evidence I've seen personally of what you guys have been saying.


DRAT! mystro is for the birds! time to bust out the bit-torrent...


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjw930* /forum/post/15290098
> 
> 
> Did a search and didn't get a hit so here goes.
> 
> 
> Is anyone's screen saver mode working since the Pace software push a month or so ago? I routinely pause shows and in the past the screen saver would come on in less than 1 minute. Now it doesn't seem to come on at all and with a brand new Panny Plasma hooked up I'm not liking the lack of screen saver. I know to turn off the TV if I"m going to pause a show for more than 1 minute but my wife won't go through the trouble so without the screen saver I could get image burn if I'm out of town and she decides to pause a show and forgets about it.
> 
> 
> I searched all the setup screens and it doesn't seem to have a setting. I'm also getting unstable results from the power on channel setting, it ignores the settings and always goes to 00. I've tried last channel and various other specific channels with no luck.
> 
> 
> Just wondering if I was alone in this before I call them out again.
> 
> 
> Since I've lived in Ormond Beach I have had to call them out on average once every 6 weeks. In the 10 years I had their service in Apopka (Wekiva) I had them out a grand total of 3 times....... WTF Brighthouse.



FWIW, most, if not all of the new Panasonic Plasmas have a feature that alternates pixels every so often to prevent burn-in(I think it's called pixel-shift), but I understand why you'd want that feature to work.


----------



## moraseski

From the Sentinel:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/enter...,1667204.story 


I tried my address in Dr. Phillips but is not available yet.










Jim


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/15300392
> 
> 
> From the Sentinel:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/enter...,1667204.story
> 
> 
> I tried my address in Dr. Phillips but is not available yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



Having a second cable company to choose from will be good for the consumer. If they offer both Sun Sports and Fox Sports Florida it will give them a big advantage over BHN.


----------



## james32746

U-verse is available in my neighborhood in Lake Mary and they are coming out tomorrow to install it. Then it's bye-bye BHN!


----------



## J.T.

Lucky dog! Send them to Brevard...


----------



## JBM_Mac

Wow, after reading of all the problems with BHN HD cable boxes and hd programming, I'm wondering if I should even bother with an HD box or just keep my digital cable box and hope the picture looks good enough.


----------



## bubbalou32

Is U-verse video over twisted pair with DSL for internet or do they get it to you over cable or fiber?


----------



## Barry928

U-verse is fiber to your house with an internal copper distribution.


----------



## Hakemon

My Road Runner is slowly getting slower and slower still. And we can't get FIOS OR U-Verse. This totally blows.


5Mbps download max. Hulu drops out everytime. C'mon Bright House. I have some friends at work who used to work at BHN and told me to pressure them until they do a network check on our street, BEFORE replacing any more hardware. Apparently they don't do that unless you get on their nervs long enough.


----------



## a4bob

How many HD streams can you receive concurrently on u-verse? I know when the service came out you were limited to 1 HD stream in your house at a time, meaning only 1 person in house could be watching an HD channel at a time. Have they increased this limit?


----------



## ClubSteeler

ATT Uverse looks great on the surface, then I dug in....


If I sacrifice quite a few channels and go to their lowest U100 package, and add HD with DVR and get in 3 rooms, works out to be slightly more expensive than BHN for less channels, some I will miss.


If I go to a comparable package as BHN, the U200, works out to again be around the same price because DVR charge is included in the price. So it's very similar to BHN with digital cable, but a few dollars more.


Then I go to add Internet to save money and they are chargin $30 for their slowest package, which I get for $15 for regular DSL_Lite from ATT. So now I am paying over $15 MORE money than I am with BHN and ATT DSL Lite, and it costs even more if you want very-hi-speed internet service.


So, if I switched I would end up paying more. This is disappointing. I figured a huge company like ATT would come in with such a great offer for their bundle packs for Phone/Internet/TV that they would crush BHN.


It's not the case. Some of you paying for Roadrunner might save a few dollars, not sure.


I was williing to give up channels, get the basic U100 package and save money, but it actually costs more in the long run.


Much like Directv, unless you only have 1 TV, the prices have gotten high enough that it's MORE expensive than cable.


----------



## mgsports

 http://cl.exct.net/?qs=b30d708bfc59b...ee7dcb5fa6e3fd U-Veres is now available here for you people.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/15310315
> 
> 
> How many HD streams can you receive concurrently on u-verse? I know when the service came out you were limited to 1 HD stream in your house at a time, meaning only 1 person in house could be watching an HD channel at a time. Have they increased this limit?



Their DVR can simultaneously record 2 HD channels or 4 SD channels.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/15322784
> 
> 
> Their DVR can simultaneously record 2 HD channels or 4 SD channels.



And only 1 DVR per house. I have 2 8300HDs and record mostly HD. So 1 DVR is a deal breaker for me right now.


Jim


----------



## DouglasR

I was flipping through the channels last night and lo and behold....they were actually showing an HD movie on the HD Hallmark channel. I flipped over to the family channel Hd and they were showing an HD movie also. Real Hd on the Hd channels!!!....great job Hallmark and Family channel.


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/15323897
> 
> 
> And only 1 DVR per house. I have 2 8300HDs and record mostly HD. So 1 DVR is a deal breaker for me right now.
> 
> 
> Jim



I believe their DVR is a whole-house DVR - in other words, you can watch DVR programs from any TV in the house...


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/15328437
> 
> 
> I believe their DVR is a whole-house DVR - in other words, you can watch DVR programs from any TV in the house...



Yes, that is true. However, you can only record 2 shows at a time in HD. I currently can record up to 4. My guess it is because of the bandwidth available on the copper coming into the house.


I wonder if you can only watch 2 different HD shows at a time on different TVs of course.










Jim


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/15304557
> 
> 
> Lucky dog! Send them to Brevard...



Second that!


the ability to get Setanta and more HD channels make this a no brainer. Now i guess i have to wait.


Any word from anyone on when they might get to us?


Port St. John


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/15328490
> 
> 
> Yes, that is true. However, you can only record 2 shows at a time in HD. I currently can record up to 4. My guess it is because of the bandwidth available on the copper coming into the house.
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can only watch 2 different HD shows at a time on different TVs of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



Yeah, good point.


U-verse is not an option if only 2 HD shows can be recorded at once for a household.


----------



## ClubSteeler

INteresting.. So let me ask this. Can you watch live TV in different rooms of the house using only the one single DVR box?


So does that mean I can have 4 TVs watch SD channels in 4 different rooms with one single BOX?


If this is the case, I would save a little money by switching. Not much, but I'd get more HD and FSN Florida.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/15329070
> 
> 
> INteresting.. So let me ask this. Can you watch live TV in different rooms of the house using only the one single DVR box?
> 
> 
> So does that mean I can have 4 TVs watch SD channels in 4 different rooms with one single BOX?
> 
> 
> If this is the case, I would save a little money by switching. Not much, but I'd get more HD and FSN Florida.



No. Every TV in the house needs to have a box on it to watch live or recorded content. Not sure what I was thinking. The TV can't decode the signal without a convertor. Duh..


----------



## wsondermann

FYI, the four new HD channels are now up as hidden channels. To get to them you have to input the channel number, you can't select them from the guide yet.

USA HD: 1339

Travel HD: 1356

Sci Fi HD: 1369

FX HD: 1370

As far as I can tell Travel and FX don't have a signal yet, they are merely placeholder channels for now, and I can't tell what's on USA HD and Sci Fi HD because I don't have an HD box. They also don't appear to be on SDV.


----------



## PerfectCr

hello. Has anyone noticed their personal ftp space has been removed by Brighthouse/Road Runner? We all have 5MB of space at home.cfl.rr.com/{USERNAME } and now it's gone along with all the images I had stored there. Anyone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15329841
> 
> 
> hello. Has anyone noticed their personal ftp space has been removed by Brighthouse/Road Runner? We all have 5MB of space at home.cfl.rr.com/{USERNAME } and now it's gone along with all the images I had stored there. Anyone have any idea what's going on?



Did you see this:

http://www.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/pro...migration.aspx 


Jim


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/15329888
> 
> 
> Did you see this:
> 
> http://www.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/pro...migration.aspx
> 
> 
> Jim



Um no I did not. Nice of them to email that to me. Now my files are gone forever? It's not like I visit the brighthouse website often.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15329924
> 
> 
> Um no I did not. Nice of them to email that to me. Now my files are gone forever? It's not like I visit the brighthouse website often.



I would call them and b*tch since they did not send you any information on this. The files are probably still there just not accessable.


Jim


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15329118
> 
> 
> FYI, the four new HD channels are now up as hidden channels. To get to them you have to input the channel number, you can't select them from the guide yet.
> 
> USA HD: 1339
> 
> Travel HD: 1356
> 
> Sci Fi HD: 1369
> 
> FX HD: 1370
> 
> As far as I can tell Travel and FX don't have a signal yet, they are merely placeholder channels for now, and I can't tell what's on USA HD and Sci Fi HD because I don't have an HD box. They also don't appear to be on SDV.



are you doing this on the new navigator os? all i can figure out is how to get in the diag screen and look at the different pages...



in regards to PerfectCr ftp space, that's unbelievable that they would "retire" all of your data without any due notice, keep us updated and give 'em hell.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15329924
> 
> 
> Um no I did not. Nice of them to email that to me. Now my files are gone forever? It's not like I visit the brighthouse website often.



Yeah, now I'm







too. Found the email in my rr.com email, too little too late.


Migration page seems to be broken too, once you hit submit.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/15330723
> 
> 
> are you doing this on the new navigator os? all i can figure out is how to get in the diag screen and look at the different pages...



Yeah, I'm doing this on Mystro. For those four new HD channels all you have to do is punch in the channel number using the remote and it'll take you straight to the channel without doing anything special, you just can't surf to it using the program guide or the channel up/down button.


There is another way to get to other hidden channels with Mystro as well. On the remote press and hold the Select button and when the mail light flashes, press the Right arrow and the box's front display will show "hdn" (presumably for "hidden"), then you can enter a hidden channel number if you know it already and it'll jump to that channel. The ones I know of to try are 500, 528-530, 700, 970, 975, 1001, 1156, and 1995.


On a side note I also found that after you press and hold the Select button and press the Left arrow the box front display will show "CH:UP". I don't actually know what this does and I'm afraid to try it on my own box because I don't know what it'll do (could be a hard drive format command or something like that).


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15329118
> 
> 
> FYI, the four new HD channels are now up as hidden channels. To get to them you have to input the channel number, you can't select them from the guide yet.
> 
> USA HD: 1339
> 
> Travel HD: 1356
> 
> Sci Fi HD: 1369
> 
> FX HD: 1370
> 
> As far as I can tell Travel and FX don't have a signal yet, they are merely placeholder channels for now, and I can't tell what's on USA HD and Sci Fi HD because I don't have an HD box. They also don't appear to be on SDV.



I can get all these as well, by manually punching in the number. All 4 had video and audio. I did not notice if it was actually HD when I tuned to them-I just checked real quick to see if they worked. Ocoee, 34761


----------



## Barry928

I punched in the channel numbers for all four new channels tonight and they were showing HD programming. Time to build four more macros for my remote.


----------



## raymac

Noy available in Brevard yet.


----------



## raymac

Not available in Brevard yet.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15331057
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm doing this on Mystro. For those four new HD channels all you have to do is punch in the channel number using the remote and it'll take you straight to the channel without doing anything special, you just can't surf to it using the program guide or the channel up/down button.
> 
> 
> There is another way to get to other hidden channels with Mystro as well. On the remote press and hold the Select button and when the mail light flashes, press the Right arrow and the box's front display will show "hdn" (presumably for "hidden"), then you can enter a hidden channel number if you know it already and it'll jump to that channel. The ones I know of to try are 500, 528-530, 700, 970, 975, 1001, 1156, and 1995.
> 
> 
> On a side note I also found that after you press and hold the Select button and press the Left arrow the box front display will show "CH:UP". I don't actually know what this does and I'm afraid to try it on my own box because I don't know what it'll do (could be a hard drive format command or something like that).



Much thanks! I guess there not yet broadcasting here in brevard but thanks for the info.



on another note, is that start over service live yet?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/15330792
> 
> 
> Yeah, now I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too. Found the email in my rr.com email, too little too late.
> 
> 
> Migration page seems to be broken too, once you hit submit.



Yep, error 500 timed out. Question is, if the time past then why do they still have this page up?


----------



## cam94z28

Anyone know if there are database issues again today. I am getting "On Demand is unavailable at this time" and the channel selection is VERY sluggish, taking 15-20 seconds before the box responds to a channel input. The hard drive isn't chugging along on my box, so I can only assume it's a network issue. I'm afraid to power cycle my box again since it sat at "searching for signal" for 10 hours last time I power cycled during their database crash.


Looks like all of my HD channels, and even channels like FX (Channel 70) are displaying "To Receive this channel, Call Customer Care"


----------



## rhinodad

It appears to be a similar problem. We lost all TV around 5pm, analog only came back around 8:00 (in zip 32837). Everything finall back to normal around 11:00pm.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/15333805
> 
> 
> Much thanks! I guess there not yet broadcasting here in brevard but thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> on another note, is that start over service live yet?



Doesn't look like it, yet.

I'm in Orange County so I can only relay what I observe here.


----------



## daballs

Sci Fi & FX HD accessible in brevard


----------



## property33

On a side note....Got a mailing today mentioning the credit (doesn't say how much) in January for that outage all of us had a couple weeks ago. It also included a coupon for a free on demand movie from channel 123 or an on demand HD movie from channel 1123


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Four new channnels in Winter Springs.







Nice. Now we just need them added to the program guide.


And all four seemed to be broadcasting in HD - even if it's only commercials.


----------



## wsondermann

Free preview of Starz Kids and Family on 291 through 1/19.
http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...w/default.aspx


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15338519
> 
> 
> On a side note....Got a mailing today mentioning the credit (doesn't say how much) in January for that outage all of us had a couple weeks ago. It also included a coupon for a free on demand movie from channel 123 or an on demand HD movie from channel 1123



Today I got a letter from BHN apologizing for the digital cable outage on 12/8 and that I would be getting a credit on the January bill. Instead of a coupon for a free On Demand movie though, I got free Showtime and TMC through January 31, as well as their On Demand counterparts. The letter directed me to go to a Web site where I had to enter my account number and a special code to activate it. They said it would be activated within 24 hours but it was actually activated almost immediately. All that for an eight hour outage... Freakin' awesome...


----------



## property33

Very nice.... I already get those channells so I guess that's why I got a coupon for a movie. It was nice of them, good business sense really, to do this. Heck, it was a football night when we couldn't watch a game!!


----------



## g8rfn

Hi guys,


I hate to jump in here and change the topic slightly, but i am wondering if anyone has experienced a similar issue to mine?


Recently I was finally swayed by brighthouse to switch from ATT Callvantage to Digital Phone. They finally were able to get the price under my ATT plan, even if only for a year.


Anyway, as soon as that was done last week, my cable tv signal has degraded on the main TV as well as all the bedroom tv's. Admittedly, I am probably being more "nit-picky" than most, but for 170 bucks a month, I expect a great picture.


I get "minor" pixelation on our HD channels (mostly on things like basketball and football when the camera is more zoomed out, and there is more movement). Also, the local news stations, as well as News CHannel 13 have some horrendous looking text on screen due to the pixelation around that as well.


I have now had 3 "techs" visit the house, who ran myriads of tests (all telling me how absolutely GREAT my signal strength is) and refusing to admit that anything i am seeing is not "normal" for Brighthouse in Central Florida.


I was, ocf course, promised by the customer service person on the phone scheduling the last visit, that the latest "tech" would "absolutely" be able to help diagnose and fix our issues. Turns out, when he showed up... he basically said that indeed this was all considered "normal" by his management, and though he did not agree, there was nothing they could do for me.


My biggest beef is that my picture was CRYSTAL clear before I signed up for this stupid phone package. I should have never messed with it.


We even wired the main feed into the house directly to the main living room TV with the HD box, and it didn't make it any better. I (as well as the latest tech) are completely baffled as to why it looks so bad given the high signal strength, etc.


I guess after all that rant... What I want to know is...


1. Is it worth my time even calling them back AGAIN, and continuing to fight?

2. Thoughts from anyone who has had similar frustrations and made the dreaded switch to D*? I am EXTREMELY tempted to at least drop my TV portion and go to the dish. I simpyl cannot accept the "this is as good as we can do" excuse. What a CROCK!


I am a 15 year customer of BHN / TW, and can't believe I am faced with this decision to leave.


----------



## bubbalou32

I got the BH phone service several months back with no problems other than I lose phone when the cable goes out. Haven't heard of any issues like yours with the phone. I've considered going to Vonage for phone ($25/unlimited or $18/500 min outgoing) or dropping the land line altogether to save money. Also looked at the D package but the contract has stopped me - what if I find it's unsatisfactory on day one? I would prefer a cable or fiber option over satellite. The U-verse package looks like more of the same. I wish we had real competition in this town.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Interesting U-verse incident the other day. My friend was approached by an AT&T or some related worker in his neighborhood telling him that his neighborhood was automatically being upgraded and all he needed to do was sign a document to receive the upgrade. My friend had to hassle the guy to get him to explain what he's supposed to be signing for. The guy was resistant and kept on saying that it's an automatic upgrade and a bunch of people in the neighborhood had already signed for the upgrade. The guy wasn't even mentioning U-verse until my friend insisted on reading what the guy was trying to get him to sign and saw that the guy was trying to get him to sign up for the U-verse tv service. It seems that, at least this worker, was trying to dupe people into signing up for an expensive service without even explaining what they were getting into and that it was likely duplicating their cable service. The guy initially wasn't even saying that what you're signing would increase your bill dramatically. Seems kind of a shoddy way to do business.


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g8rfn* /forum/post/15353810
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Recently I was finally swayed by brighthouse to switch from ATT Callvantage to Digital Phone. They finally were able to get the price under my ATT plan, even if only for a year.
> 
> 
> Anyway, as soon as that was done last week, my cable tv signal has degraded on the main TV as well as all the bedroom tv's. Admittedly, I am probably being more "nit-picky" than most, but for 170 bucks a month, I expect a great picture.



I was concerned that the digital phone would slow my internet service. From what I understand, the digital phone runs on a whole different frequency than video or internet. I've confirmed it doesn't affect at least the internet for me and have also not noticed any change to video service.


Perhaps your signal strenth is good, but the addition of a splitter or amplifier is responsible for the change?


Have them remove the Digital Phone (or even unplug it altogether yourself) and see if it improves?


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/15354761
> 
> 
> I was concerned that the digital phone would slow my internet service. From what I understand, the digital phone runs on a whole different frequency than video or internet. I've confirmed it doesn't affect at least the internet for me and have also not noticed any change to video service.
> 
> 
> Perhaps your signal strenth is good, but the addition of a splitter or amplifier is responsible for the change?
> 
> 
> Have them remove the Digital Phone (or even unplug it altogether yourself) and see if it improves?



Digital Phone uses mostly upstream (upload bandwidth). Unless you have the lowest Roadrunner package it shouldn't affect your internet noticeably.


----------



## g8rfn

I have disconnected everything, and run the main feed coming into the house straight to the main living room TV, and it still looks the same. Not sure what happened... or quite honestly if the phone is even related at this point. All I know is that it started happening just after they installed it. 


Incredibly frustrating there is not more competition in this town as someone above mentioned. BHN really has no "reason" to give a darn about picture quality or customer satisfaction in general, for that matter.










The last thing I _want_ to do is go to D*, but I really think I might. 3 techs coming out and telling me there is nothing they can do is ludacris.


----------



## wsondermann

Discovered some channels that have been moved to SDV, probably since last Thursday: NBA channels 501-510, ESPN PPV channels 521-526, and NHL channels 537-550, a total of 30 channels.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g8rfn* /forum/post/15355687
> 
> 
> I have disconnected everything, and run the main feed coming into the house straight to the main living room TV, and it still looks the same. Not sure what happened... or quite honestly if the phone is even related at this point. All I know is that it started happening just after they installed it.
> 
> 
> Incredibly frustrating there is not more competition in this town as someone above mentioned. BHN really has no "reason" to give a darn about picture quality or customer satisfaction in general, for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing I _want_ to do is go to D*, but I really think I might. 3 techs coming out and telling me there is nothing they can do is ludacris.



When you say you see minor pixelation around the edges of things that sounds like MPEG compression artifacts. Not BH fault.


If the pictures glitches and breaks up that would be BH fault. You could have great signal strength and a horrible (BER) bit error rate and get bad glitching. You could also measure (TILT) the lower frequencies reading as great and have terrible signal in the upper frequencies where HD lives and see lots of breakup.


----------



## Maya68

Kudos to Brighthouse Networks for stepping up and offering free movie channels after their massive outage. THAT is customer service!


----------



## Cruzer

Okay I've had it with the new box OS. I've been an Orlando cable subscriber for 25 years and I'm about to pull the plug and go to satellite over this. I was an early adopter of HD and lived through all those (understandable) growing pains too. I've always found the box OS's intuitive to use until now. Dropped scheduled recordings, spontaneous reboots, intermittent pause functionality, channels won't change when recording, etc. etc. etc. I wonder if I can get a refund on my DVR boxes since the s/w change.


----------



## Cruzer

Wow! As if it was a sign from God the box just abruptly jumped channels. We were watching a Pay-per-view and it went to a random channel with no warning. When I tried to change channels back it showed that it was recording two channels - one of them "unavailable". Really, who were the QA guys who signed off on this s/w?


----------



## g8rfn

Barry, your assessment of it not being Brighthouse's "fault" is borderline, at best...(depending on how far you want to take the argument.) Also, if it were just the compresion, why would it suddenly get worse, whether actually related to the phone install or not?


As for the BER, the most recent tech checked that at multiple points all over the house, and found nothing that he could "call-in."


And, the individual levels he mentioned for high channels, low channels, etc. were 12, 15, and 16, though I don't remember which one was which. But again, the tech only praised how strong everything looked on our line.


----------



## Barry928

I have no idea what 12, 15 and 16 refer to so I will quote the official signal standards for BH.



> Quote:
> BER should be less than 1.0E-6, values greater could lead to instability.
> 
> 
> SNR should be greater than 29, values less than could lead to instability. Typical values are 31 to 35. Getting below 30 indicates low signal level.
> 
> 
> Low SNR will lead to higher BER. However a normal SNR with high BER will indicate good levels, but other impairments such as cable ingress or reflections caused by numerous factors such as impedance mismatch or damage exist.



My intention is only to help you solve this problem and keep the facts straight. This type of situation is difficult to troubleshoot when we are using words to describe visuals. Do you have a picture of the problem?


----------



## Barry928

I am thinking about the 12, 15 and 16 numbers.


If that is 15db of RF signal that would be way to hot and could quite easily overload the input on your cable boxes. It should be more like 0 to +3 max.


----------



## g8rfn

the 12, 15 and 16 were totally un-related to the BER reading. Sorry, it was very unclear the way I worded that... He didn't share the actual BER reading with me, only that it wasn't showing anything unusual or erratic to indicate a cut line, etc.


The 12, 15, and 16 were *I think* in reference to the signal strength for each channel. Forgive me, but I am trying to remember how he was paraphrasing everything.


In any event, is it "normal" as far as Brighthouse customer service is concerned, to see heavy pixelation around things like the weather font on the local news channels? Again, I had never seen this before last week. But, both technicians told me that brighthouse considers that "normal" and that they needed to see something more drastic to be able to do something about it.


I will try to get a pic of what I am talking about...


----------



## Barry928

The picture will help. If possible throw up a quick rabbit ear off-air antenna during the local HD news and do a hot switch compare.


----------



## JaxFLBear

Looks like BHN launched the new HD channels early.



> Quote:
> The new channels, Sci-Fi HD on channel 1369, FX HD on channel 1370, Travel HD on channel 1356 and USA HD on channel 1339 are being added to BHN's HD Basic lineup at no additional charge to Digital Cable TV customers on *Dec. 23rd*. The company expects to add significantly more HD services in early 2009 and is continuing down the path of providing nearly 100 HD channels as planned.


 http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1058


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/15363831
> 
> 
> Looks like BHN launched the new HD channels early.
> 
> 
> 
> http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1058



The new HD channels are now visible on the guide.


----------



## Maya68

Some addresses in east Orlando are eligible for UVerse. Cypress Springs I off Dean and Curry Ford, for example.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15364673
> 
> 
> The new HD channels are now visible on the guide.



Well, dammit. I've been sitting here bitching that I can't see the new channels in the guide. And then The Wife had to point out that I was only viewing My Favorites. Aaarrrggghhhhh! Of course I denied it.


Yee-ha! New stuff!


----------



## mattfl

New channels showed up in port orange, and come through on cable cards just fine, a quick tivo update and I'm all up to date!


----------



## g8rfn

Here is a link to examples of the pixelation I am seeing. The ones from WKMG - HD are from a recording I have shown both of the most recent techs. The ones of Music Choice are what I could find mid-day today. You'll have to enlarge the pictures to see it clearly, i'm sure.

http://home.rr.com/g8rfn and go to my photos. 


Again, the text is just the easiest way to show it. I get the same level of pixalation on football games, etc. when wider (zoomed out) shots are shown.


I appreciate your help on this. Basically, both of the most recent techs to come out have said that this is "normal" according to brighthouse, and pretty much told me there was nothing they could do for me...


Just wondering if I call back and force the issue again for a manager to come out, if they would agree?


Thanks,


----------



## Barry928

I see the heavy compression artifacts in the photos. The noise around the text is a compression artifact called mosquito noise but that looks a lot heavier than normal. The text on Music Choice looks bad on every tv I have ever seen. The still graphics on the music channels are heavily compressed and have never looked good but the stuff from WKMG news looks really bad for HD.


Did you ever post your signal path? amp, splitters, cable box model number, connection type to display and display model number.


The off air test during the local HD news would tell us volumes about where the problem lies. Any chance to make that happen?


----------



## g8rfn

The path has been re-worked several times over the past couple visits...


Currently, It is routed as such:


Main line from house -> 2 way splitter

1 line direct to RR / Phone Modem

2nd line spilts again into another 2-way

1 line direct to Main Living Room Box (SA 8300HD) and TV (2 month old Samsung 46" 630 Series) via Monster component cables.

Other line goes in to 4-way splitter for the rest of the bedrooms.


Other configurations since the phone install include:


Main line -> 2 way splitter

line one -> RR

line 2 to 8 way splitter / amp, with power coming back through a spare bedroom line. There were only 6 outputs used, however.


The above was the way the Phone service installers left it after the install.

First tech to come out for the picture quality complaint removed the amp / power, and did the following:


main -> 8 way splitter, no amp

all 6 tv feeds, as well as the RR feed came out of the same splitter.


Then, the last tech obviously set it as described a the top of the thread.


None of these configuration yielded any different results both in picture quality or even internet speed.


I wish I could take a comparison shot as u request... But, I have no rabbit ears or any way to receive the over the air signal. :-(


I'm relatively sure it's not the box either, as my Vizio in the bedroom looks just as bad on the QAM HD channels as well... We tried replacing the box to make sure on the last call, but the only box he had on the truck was WAY messed up with software issues, so we ended up putting the old one back in.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Wouldn't the video have to be passing through something that's compressing it further than normal as an MPEG-2 encoding pass or a transcode to cause that kind of artifacting? I don't see how splitters or signal strength would affect digital video in this manner. Could BHN be further compressing their signal in g8rfn's area to overcome a lack of available bandwidth/capacity?


----------



## Barry928

BH does not compress video for the HD channels and they don't compress anywhere except a headend so we would all see the compression if they started adding additional compression. Plus we would know if they started placing more than 2 HD channels per QAM. I am still leaning towards an excessive BER or something else causing a loss/corruption of data before the cable box.


Look for an old UHF hoop in your junk box or make a UHF antenna. Take a old piece of coax and cut the connector off one end then strip back 12 inches of copper center conductor bent into a round hoop. See if you can pick up anyone's local HD news off air.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/15364875
> 
> 
> Some addresses in east Orlando are eligible for UVerse. Cypress Springs I off Dean and Curry Ford, for example.



Palm Bay is available.


----------



## PerfectCr

Where's the Yule Flame? No INHD means no flame for Xmas?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15377139
> 
> 
> Where's the Yule Flame? No INHD means no flame for Xmas?



ICONTROL/1305, Holiday Yule Log. Took me a while to find it too.... We put it on, turn TV sound down and listen to XM 36!


----------



## PerfectCr

THanks!


----------



## PerfectCr

Anyone else experience this?


I just got a nice new HDMI receiver (Sony STR-DG820) and have my PS3, Xbox 360, and of course the Explorer 8300HD. It works on and off, but I get a lot of blinking and static similar to a HDCP Handshake attempting to take place but never quite getting there.


Is there some type of issue with the 8300HD that doesn't allow it to work through receivers? Is there a new firmware update that would fix this? I've rebooted it, did a cold reboot too. Seems to fix it for a bit but then the issue returns.










Thanks!


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I just switched to the Yule log and Mystro promptly rebooted by 3250HD box ;-(


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15386671
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this?
> 
> 
> I just got a nice new HDMI receiver (Sony STR-DG820) and have my PS3, Xbox 360, and of course the Explorer 8300HD. It works on and off, but I get a lot of blinking and static similar to a HDCP Handshake attempting to take place but never quite getting there.
> 
> 
> Is there some type of issue with the 8300HD that doesn't allow it to work through receivers? Is there a new firmware update that would fix this? I've rebooted it, did a cold reboot too. Seems to fix it for a bit but then the issue returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Did you try a different HDMI cable for the heck of it. A lot of the throw-in type cables aren't very good quality.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/15387695
> 
> 
> Did you try a different HDMI cable for the heck of it. A lot of the throw-in type cables aren't very good quality.



Yes I did try all the requisite things like that. I actually hard rebooted the box and left it unplugged for 10 minutes (something I saw suggested in another thread) and it hasn't happened since then. But we'll see tomorrow now.


----------



## cam94z28

Also, is yours an 8300HDC or were you lucky enough to get an 8300HD. The HDC has tons of quirks and bugs and wouldn't surprise me if it didn't like certain receivers. I still have yet to figure out why it likes to display all of the menus in SD with bars on both sides over HDMI.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/15387695
> 
> 
> Did you try a different HDMI cable for the heck of it. A lot of the throw-in type cables aren't very good quality.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/15387898
> 
> 
> Also, is yours an 8300HDC or were you lucky enough to get an 8300HD. The HDC has tons of quirks and bugs and wouldn't surprise me if it didn't like certain receivers. I still have yet to figure out why it likes to display all of the menus in SD with bars on both sides over HDMI.



Good question, how would I know? Is the "C" in the name right there in front? Because mine is a 8300HD (No "C").


----------



## cam94z28

Then you have the older (supposedly better, more reliable) model. The newer "C" model uses a Cable Card, and has a slew of problems.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/15388103
> 
> 
> Then you have the older (supposedly better, more reliable) model. The newer "C" model uses a Cable Card, and has a slew of problems.



Well, does it have HDCP handshake issues with HDMI receivers?


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15386671
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this?
> 
> 
> I just got a nice new HDMI receiver (Sony STR-DG820) and have my PS3, Xbox 360, and of course the Explorer 8300HD. It works on and off, but I get a lot of blinking and static similar to a HDCP Handshake attempting to take place but never quite getting there.
> 
> 
> Is there some type of issue with the 8300HD that doesn't allow it to work through receivers? Is there a new firmware update that would fix this? I've rebooted it, did a cold reboot too. Seems to fix it for a bit but then the issue returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the 8300HD hooked to a Denon 2309 via HDMI. I made sure that the receiver was powered on first before the 8300. I have not yet had any handshaking problems. My Harmony remote allowed me to set the power up sequence.


Hope this helps,

Jim


----------



## ciner

Anyone know when Bravo HD is coming to Orlando? I know it's over in Tampa already, figured it can't be too long...


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/15388840
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD hooked to a Denon 2309 via HDMI. I made sure that the receiver was powered on first before the 8300. I have not yet had any handshaking problems. My Harmony remote allowed me to set the power up sequence.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Jim



Good idea. I'll do that. Since the hard reset last night (leaving it off for 10 minutes and rebooting) it's not happened again. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Highest Powerboost yet.


32,496 kbps down

1,900 kbps up


Now if we could just have these speeds all the time.


----------



## wsondermann

MLB Network is now available on channel 100, and is an SDV channel.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15418120
> 
> 
> MLB Network is now available on channel 100, and is an SDV channel.



Are you sure?? All the news articles and their web site, they are not launching the network until January 1st. They have a count down, on the web site: http://mlb.mlb.com/network/ .


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/15419122
> 
> 
> Are you sure?? All the news articles and their web site, they are not launching the network until January 1st. They have a count down, on the web site: http://mlb.mlb.com/network/ .



Well the channel is listed on the program guide right now on channel 100 (at least in Orange County). The channel itself is active, although right now it's just showing a promo loop saying that it's officially launching on January 1 at 6:00 pm.


----------



## DJ88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/15364875
> 
> 
> Some addresses in east Orlando are eligible for UVerse. Cypress Springs I off Dean and Curry Ford, for example.



I'm in East Orlando and was hoping to be eligible but my address wasn't. I live on Valencia Lane close to the college campus.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15419188
> 
> 
> Well the channel is listed on the program guide right now on channel 100 (at least in Orange County). The channel itself is active, although right now it's just showing a promo loop saying that it's officially launching on January 1 at 6:00 pm.



OK, got ya. Thought you were referring to live programing on it.


----------



## wsondermann

Well this is quite lame... just came across this article. Apparently there's a retransmission dispute between Viacom and Time Warner Cable in which Viacom is demanding a 25-cent per subscriber per month fee for carrying the ~19 Viacom channels (Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, MTV, VH1, etc). The current license agreement is set to expire on January 1. If there's no agreement to the dispute by midnight Wednesday, then Viacom will force TWC to pull the channels from their systems. The article makes mention that all Time Warner systems, including the BHN Tampa division, would be affected. Can't believe I didn't hear anything about this sooner.










Now Comedy Central is running a crawl at the bottom of the screen which indicating that BHN is also affected: "ALERT! Attention Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks customers, starting tonight, you will lose this channel and 18 other channels from your TV including Nickelodeon, Noggin, MTV, VH1, Spike, Comedy Central, and TV Land. Don't miss out on your favorite shows. You can stop this! Time Warner Cable customers call 1-800-762-3786, BHN customers call 1-866-309-3279 and demand they keep these channels!" Lame...
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...dustryid=47171 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081231/...com_timewarner


----------



## PerfectCr

Getting rid of Noggin? What is BHN thinking?


----------



## allowiches

13.3 million subscribers @ .25 = $3,325,000.00. And that's just an increase. Per month! Are they nuts? These providers are getting greedy. This is another great argument for ala carte programming. If I want MTV or Nick etc then I will pay for it and they can get their extra 25 cents, but don't force me to pay for something I'm not going to watch. TMC has said no to NFL, I hope they do the same here. BTW, I would pay extra for NFL Network, but I don't think everyone else should.


----------



## HDClown

NFL network caters to a very specific subset of subscribers. The Viacom related channels cater to a much larger spectrum of the entire TWC/BHN userbase. I simply don't see TWC/BHN deciding to drop Viacom or turn it into a pay package. This is like the ABC fiasco.


TWC/BHN needs to keep users, not give them more reasons to go to DTV.


----------



## wsondermann

Personally I hate when content providers try to pull stunts like this. Remember that fiasco with WKMG earlier this year. The fact is that Viacom is suffering from sagging ratings and decreased ad revenue, so they're trying to extort more money from TWC/BHN. I find it funny how content providers always blame the cable companies for removing channels because they won't pony up the extra (millions of $$$) of money, when in fact it's the content providers who start trouble in the first place. Now Viacom is running these obnoxious messages blaming TWC/BHN for removing the channels (yet oddly they conveniently fail to mention their fee increase also), even going so far as to claim that TWC made Spongebob Squarepants and Dora the Explorer cry (a new low, in my opinion). Either way the consumer loses. Anyway I hope that TWC doesn't give in to Viacom's extortion scheme.


Guess I'll have to watch those shows on the Internet instead...


BTW, here's the full list of the Viacom channels affected: Comedy Central, CMT, Logo, MTV, MTV 2, MTV Tr3s, Nickelodeon, Noggin, Nicktoons Network, Spike, The N, TV Land, VH1, and VH1 Classic.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15423338
> 
> 
> Personally I hate when content providers try to pull stunts like this. Remember that fiasco with WKMG earlier this year. The fact is that Viacom is suffering from sagging ratings and decreased ad revenue, so they're trying to extort more money from TWC/BHN. I find it funny how content providers always blame the cable companies for removing channels because they won't pony up the extra (millions of $$$) of money, when in fact it's the content providers who start trouble in the first place. Now Viacom is running these obnoxious messages blaming TWC/BHN for removing the channels (yet oddly they conveniently fail to mention their fee increase also), even going so far as to claim that TWC made Spongebob Squarepants and Dora the Explorer cry (a new low, in my opinion). Either way the consumer loses. Anyway I hope that TWC doesn't give in to Viacom's extortion scheme.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to watch those shows on the Internet instead...
> 
> 
> BTW, here's the full list of the Viacom channels affected: Comedy Central, CMT, Logo, MTV, MTV 2, MTV Tr3s, Nickelodeon, Noggin, Nicktoons Network, Spike, The N, TV Land, VH1, and VH1 Classic.



Before you blame Viacom you need to look at how much does DirecTV, DISH, Comcast and the other cable companies pay for the Viacom services. Is Viacom only trying to bring TWC/Brighthouse in line with the others, or are they wanting them to pay more than the others???


I don't have the answers but would be interested in hearing both side of the story.


----------



## mgsports

Just go to Comcast or AT&T U-Verse.

LOts of more Digital Sub Channels coming soon like Variety TV and so on.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/15424392
> 
> 
> Just go to Comcast or AT&T U-Verse.
> 
> LOts of more Digital Sub Channels coming soon like Variety TV and so on.



Uhh, you can't just choose to go to another cable provider and like magic it happens. They have to offer service in your area, and the CFL region is dominated by BHN.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15425171
> 
> 
> Uhh, you can't just choose to go to another cable provider and like magic it happens. They have to offer service in your area, and the CFL region is dominated by BHN.



And besides, I'd rather not go through the hassle of changing service providers just for a couple channels (Comedy Central and VH1 Classic are the only channels from Viacom I really watch anyway. Not MTV which hasn't played music since 1997).


BHN Web site about retrans dispute: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...v_retrans.aspx


----------



## skellyo

I hope BHN drops them. I don't watch enough of any of those channels to care. Also, I'd love to see the folks at Viacom try to explain to their shareholders and advertisers that they just lost viewers in over 13M homes.


----------



## daballs

I think TW/BHN big issue is that they, Viacom, offer the shows free online, so we, the cable op, shouldn't have to pay as much for them.



quick edit,


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHN press release* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...especially given the fact that their ratings are mostly declining in recent years.



burned by BHN! I bet the PR people are having fun with this.


----------



## wsondermann

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/....html?nid=4262 

Still no deal reached. The one interesting point is that TWC currently pays $1.92 per subscriber per month for the MTVN channels, and the extra 23 cents accounts for a 12% increase.


Viacom is also getting burned for running that crawl nationwide which is apparently confusing non-TWC/BHN customers.
http://www.multichannel.com/article/....html?nid=4262


----------



## HDClown

They have a pop-up (which is not blocked by pop-up blockers) on all the websites for the channels effected as well. Viacom is just souring their name in this deal with the way they've tried to "reach out" to customers.


----------



## bobby1228

I picked up another 8300 HDC yesterday to add to my already installed 8300 hd and HD TIVO (with cablecard). Upon getting home I had problems getting the new 8300 activated and spent 45 minutes on the phone with a CSR. After three slooooowwww reboots she was finally able to get all my HD channels functioning.


Now today, none of the HD channels starting with 1243 (HBOHD) and above are working on the HD TIVO. After another frustrating 45 minutes with a CSR and two reboots of the TiVo I still don't have the channels. I'm thinking something they did in activating the new 8300 caused the channels on the HD Tivo to become deactivated. Or, is BHN fooling around with SDV again dropping some channels from cablecard customers again as they did last February.


Does anyone have a contact at BHN that knows about provisioning cablecards correctly? I spoke with a supervisor tonight who was obviously displeased with having to work New Years Eve and having to deal with my problem. I've asked to speak with his supervisor but that guy probably won't get back to me until Friday.


----------



## Hakemon

Anyone here from Bright House? My co-worker has a Pioneer cable box that he was recently given from BHN, and it won't tune to RTN no matter what, the older box did.


Is there a way an Explorer 2100 can be guaranteed at the UCF location? (Or any other central florida locations?)


----------



## wsondermann

The Sundance channel is being moved from 287 to the Digital tier on channel 179 starting tomorrow.


----------



## Hakemon

Well, it's 12:05am and I am watching Nick at Night without a problem.


----------



## PerfectCr

Noggin is still here


----------



## wsondermann

South Park still lives at 12:15 am.


----------



## wsondermann

A new deal has been reached and the blackout has been avoided.
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...1Tq1wD95E5B200 


Shortest. Retransmission dispute. Ever.


----------



## MattKey

"""I think TW/BHN big issue is that they, Viacom, offer the shows free online, so we, the cable op, shouldn't have to pay as much for them.""""


Yeah i saw the press release from BHN indicating that viacom offers the shows "FREE ONLINE" and wondered what universe they are living in that allows this to be possible. As far as I can tell there is no way of using the internet for Free. I do believe you have to pay someone to access the internet. So tell me BHN, who do I speak with at your company about getting the free internet access that allows me to watch the viacom programs for free. What a load of crap, typical of BHN. Lets reverse this logic, how about offering the ability to view their shows free on my TV! But wait, the only way I can do that is by paying BHN (Way too much) for access to their offerings. Sorry BHN, your argument is bogus. Bottom line is BHN will win, Viacom will win, and We the consumer suck eggs yet again.


----------



## wsondermann

BREAKING NEWS: BHN Central Florida adds FSN Florida on digital channel 50, effective 1/1:
http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1069


----------



## skellyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15429005
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell there is no way of using the internet for Free.



Never been anywhere that offered Wi-Fi?


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15429210
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: BHN Central Florida adds FSN Florida on digital channel 50, effective 1/1:
> http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1069



That's great news! Thanks for the info.


I'll take all the sports I can get. Is the NFL network next?


Now if we can get the HD version of this and a few other of the sports channels like Speed and the Big Ten Network.


----------



## MattKey

"Never been anywhere that offered Wi-Fi? "


thats a great idea, when I ask BHN about the free internet access, I'll ask about the free hardware and/or laptop or wifi device I will also need, then I can use the free Wi-Fi that they must have available within the area of the All-American location, I'm not too far from there......


----------



## rich21

Downtown Orlando area had free wireless from the city for a while. They stopped doing it 2 or so years ago.


----------



## wsondermann

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/....html?nid=4262 

Some more information about the new pact between BHN and Fox Sports. Of particular interest is this quote:



> Quote:
> Additionally, the agreement provides for distribution of Fox Sports Florida’s high definition-telecasts on the operator’s HD Channel 1000, including enhanced games for the Magic, Florida Marlins, Tampa Bay Rays and select Pac-10 and Big 12 football and Pac-10 and ACC basketball games.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15429210
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: BHN Central Florida adds FSN Florida on digital channel 50, effective 1/1:
> http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/ab...px?NewsId=1069



Kind of closing the door after the horse got out. Many people have already switched to satellite because they have refused to carry it, just like their refusal to carry NFL Network.


----------



## Barry928

This deal shows the main dispute was about bandwidth consumption more than about price. FSN had to back off the demand for analog carriage and also had to agree to a shared HD channel.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast and AT&T U-Verse have NFL Network in SD and HD.

The reason why FSN HD isn't on it's own channel yet is because the National Shows on it like FSN Final Score and so on aren't in HD yet.


----------



## JBM_Mac

Can someone answer a quick question for me about the BHN HD...? I was watching one show and my 8300HDC displayed 1080i and when I switched to the rose bowl it switched to 720P on the display.


I have a 1080P display and I'm not sure if some of the channels are supposed to be 720P while others are supposed to be 1080i...oh and I'm connected with component not hdmi.


I appreciate any help.


----------



## Barry928

Yes that is normal for some HD channels to be 720p and others to be 1080i. The SD channels are 480i except Music Choice which is 480p.


----------



## Motham

My 8300HDC just put a dialog box on the screen (I paraphrase), “The 8300 is about to enter Sleep Mode, where the DVR controls will not be available”. Followed by “Press ‘A’ to NOT enter Sleep Mode….Press ‘C’ to enter Sleep Mode”.

I’ve never seen this before.

Has anyone else?

Anyone have a clue what this “feature” is all about?


----------



## bubbalou32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/15431546
> 
> 
> Downtown Orlando area had free wireless from the city for a while. They stopped doing it 2 or so years ago.



You can still get 2 hours for free per day in Winter Park:
http://www.cityofwinterpark.org/2005...ctionSheet.pdf


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motham* /forum/post/15434866
> 
> 
> My 8300HDC just put a dialog box on the screen (I paraphrase), The 8300 is about to enter Sleep Mode, where the DVR controls will not be available. Followed by Press A' to NOT enter Sleep Mode.Press C' to enter Sleep Mode.
> 
> I've never seen this before.
> 
> Has anyone else?
> 
> Anyone have a clue what this feature is all about?



The new software is programmed to enter sleep mode when no activity is detected and no programs are scheduled to record. This allows the hard drive to spin down and the box to run silent.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/15433604
> 
> 
> Comcast and AT&T U-Verse have NFL Network in SD and HD.
> 
> The reason why FSN HD isn't on it's own channel yet is because the National Shows on it like FSN Final Score and so on aren't in HD yet.



I think they will go full time HD, in the near future. Many of the FSN local networks around the country are already full time HD, even though most of the FSN Network stuff is in 4x3 format. They just upconvert the 4x3 format to 16x9, by adding the pillar bars to the side of the 4x3 video, and putting it in 720p or 1080i HD format.


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/15437788
> 
> 
> I think they will go full time HD, in the near future. Many of the FSN local networks around the country are already full time HD, even though most of the FSN Network stuff is in 4x3 format. They just upconvert the 4x3 format to 16x9, by adding the pillar bars to the side of the 4x3 video, and putting it in 720p or 1080i HD format.



which is a waste of hd bandwidth if you ask me.


----------



## mgsports

FSNKC HD is only showing HD programming when a Royals or Blues Games is being shown in HD not FSN National Porgramming in HD if any is.


----------



## eegah

I just upgraded to HD on BHN in CFL (8300HDC) and can no longer set series recordings to "save until manually deleted" or set their priority. Does anyone else have this problem? I didn't notice anyone else complaining about this on the forum (sorry if I missed it). Do I need a software update or something?


----------



## heyitsme

Two of my friends have both told me at separate times that they heard that BH was switching back to the old DVR software. I have started to get used to the new software and assuming the dev team can restore some of the old functionality, it would seem to be a better situation than moving backwards.


Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/15461006
> 
> 
> Two of my friends have both told me at separate times that they heard that BH was switching back to the old DVR software. I have started to get used to the new software and assuming the dev team can restore some of the old functionality, it would seem to be a better situation than moving backwards.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any info on this?



The only thing I would miss about the new software is the better compatibility with an external hard drive. The live buffer works.


From what I read on this forum it sounds like a lot of the issues are with the new software and the newer "C" model DVR. Maybe they should look at a different supplier for DVRs or make SA fix the "C" model. I have the older non-"C" model and have few of the problems listed here with series recording and the like.


The guide is a totally different issue. The new guide is almost worthless. This was driven home this past weekend when I was looking for movies to record from my free month of Showtime. I ended up using a computer to look up the movies on imdb.com to figure out who was in them and what they were about.


----------



## jimmycrank

I have the infamous HDC box with new software everyone loves.


I'm seeing terrible transmission (frequent audio stutter, video pixelation) while watching DiscoveryHD, Planet Earth in particular. Most of the other HD channels are fine with the occasional stutter that i feel is normal.


Also, channel 50 to watch the magic game is absolutely terrible transmission with audio stutter and video freeze every few min. And that is about as low def as you can get.


Is anyone else experiencing the same? Could my harddrive be going bad on the HDC? Although it wouldn't explain the differing results on mutliple HD programs.


----------



## baf01

I recently picked up an LCD HDTV set for connecting directly to the cable. Previously I had only gotten my HD programming via an 8300HD box. The new set has a clearQAM tuner and receives a number of SDTV and a few HDTV channels in addition to the analog NTSC channels. I was surprised at how few digital channels I can receive after running an automatic channel scan.


Is there a list or table of clear digital channels available from BHN?


Sorry if this has been asked or discussed before, but a search of the BHN forums turned up nothing on the matter.

Thanx.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baf01* /forum/post/15463050
> 
> 
> I recently picked up an LCD HDTV set for connecting directly to the cable. Previously I had only gotten my HD programming via an 8300HD box. The new set has a clearQAM tuner and receives a number of SDTV and a few HDTV channels in addition to the analog NTSC channels. I was surprised at how few digital channels I can receive after running an automatic channel scan.
> 
> 
> Is there a list or table of clear digital channels available from BHN?
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked or discussed before, but a search of the BHN forums turned up nothing on the matter.
> 
> Thanx.


 http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/uploade...dy_line_up.pdf


----------



## Hakemon

If that's the lineup, I might as well use OTA. Which I already am atm anyway along with the cable box.


I know that they say BHN doesn't recompress the signal, but OTA in my setup looks better than the cable boxs rendition of local channel for some odd reason, even with HDMI cables.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/15471682
> 
> 
> If that's the lineup, I might as well use OTA. Which I already am atm anyway along with the cable box.
> 
> 
> I know that they say BHN doesn't recompress the signal, but OTA in my setup looks better than the cable boxs rendition of local channel for some odd reason, even with HDMI cables.



Yeah, I was real excited to get QAM when I got TV-Pack under VMC, and setup was a breeze. Then I found out that I get practically no additional channels. So I bailed and went back to OTA. The main reason is that I have a backup in case I lose cable.


----------



## cushionhead

Anyone know how to clear the log? I looked but could not find...


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushionhead* /forum/post/15486500
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to clear the log? I looked but could not find...



I believe that they delete themselves after two weeks.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/15463183
> 
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/uploade...dy_line_up.pdf



At my father's house, his new Samsung LCD only picks up some of these channels when it scans. Can get CBS-HD 6.1 but does not find NBC 2.1, ABC 9.1, or FOX 35.1. Have tried directly entering these channels as well with no luck.


Any suggestions?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/15487123
> 
> 
> At my father's house, his new Samsung LCD only picks up some of these channels when it scans. Can get CBS-HD 6.1 but does not find NBC 2.1, ABC 9.1, or FOX 35.1. Have tried directly entering these channels as well with no luck.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Sorry, but I don't. I get them all with our Vizio here in Seminole County.


----------



## Cruzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/15461006
> 
> 
> Two of my friends have both told me at separate times that they heard that BH was switching back to the old DVR software. I have started to get used to the new software and assuming the dev team can restore some of the old functionality, it would seem to be a better situation than moving backwards.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any info on this?



That would make me so happy.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cruzer* /forum/post/15490668
> 
> 
> That would make me so happy.



Not me at this point. I have gotten use to the new software on the 8300HD and have not had most of the problems discussed. I think the 8300HDC has the majoity of them compared to the two. The one thing that the new software excels at compared to the old is handling external hard drives. I would be upset if they rolled back and I lost my ability to live buffer since I bought the external hard drive after the new software came out.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I'm real happy with my SA8300HD and the new code. I definitely don't want them to change. Once I got rid of my old configurations and reset everything, it's been perfect.


----------



## MattKey

how about a compromise? keep the current software, fix all the problems it has and most important, get a program guide system that contains MUCH MORE INFORMATION!


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15495302
> 
> 
> how about a compromise? keep the current software, fix all the problems it has and most important, get a program guide system that contains MUCH MORE INFORMATION!



Hear, Hear!! Fix the program guide! I haven't had any "failure to record"s in a while. Don't know WHY, I have not changed any habits, knock on wood. The guide is just atrocious, let's get that fixed.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15495302
> 
> 
> how about a compromise? keep the current software, fix all the problems it has and most important, get a program guide system that contains MUCH MORE INFORMATION!



whoa, slow down. you want them to fix all the problems - crazy talk


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15495428
> 
> 
> Hear, Hear!! Fix the program guide! I haven't had any "failure to record"s in a while. Don't know WHY, I have not changed any habits, knock on wood. The guide is just atrocious, let's get that fixed.



I was noticing that too.







I wondered if they shot another patch out. I still have problems with it changing channels while watching a show because it wants to use that tuner for a scheduled recording. Happened twice last night during the BCS game.


I'm also having trick play rewind problems. Once in awhile I hit rewind and it bounces back an hour (the beginning of the buffer). I don't know what causes it, but it has happened enough that I know it isn't bad button pressing.


All in all I say keep the software but fix the guide and allow keyword recording. I do like caller ID.


----------



## allowiches

Speaking of integrated phone: It would be great if you could tune to a channel and access voice mail. That would be a great addition.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15495428
> 
> 
> Hear, Hear!! Fix the program guide! I haven't had any "failure to record"s in a while. Don't know WHY, I have not changed any habits, knock on wood. The guide is just atrocious, let's get that fixed.



I haven't had recording problems for awhile, either, but that's only due to the winter break most prime time shows have taken - there has barely been anything to record. We'll see what happens when everything starts airing again...


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/15506099
> 
> 
> I haven't had recording problems for awhile, either, but that's only due to the winter break most prime time shows have taken - there has barely been anything to record. We'll see what happens when everything starts airing again...



That makes sense. A couple of the shows I had issues with though, Cold Case & The Unit on Sunday evenings, have recorded properly. There have been a couple of Sundays recently with new shows of both and The Unit has recorded properly. I had been having issues with The Unit not recording....


Come to think of it, at someone elses suggestion when a lot of us were having problems after the update, I canceled ALL scheduled recordings a while back. I then re-scheduled everything. Maybe that's what helped, but for some reason I'm thinking I still had the issue after doing that with The Unit. Anyway, no problems now but I'll keep an eye on it as more shows come out with new episodes.


----------



## loudo38

A little off topic, but can someone who has the BHN $32.95 Internet service tell me the speed of it?


----------



## rich21

The $29.95 RR Lite is 768 kbps.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/15507994
> 
> 
> The $29.95 RR Lite is 768 kbps.



Ouch. I get that for $9.99/mo from ATT DSL. After first year it goes up to $14.95, still 1/2 price of BHN.


----------



## JBM_Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/15462297
> 
> 
> I have the infamous HDC box with new software everyone loves.
> 
> 
> I'm seeing terrible transmission (frequent audio stutter, video pixelation) while watching DiscoveryHD, Planet Earth in particular. Most of the other HD channels are fine with the occasional stutter that i feel is normal.
> 
> 
> Also, channel 50 to watch the magic game is absolutely terrible transmission with audio stutter and video freeze every few min. And that is about as low def as you can get.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing the same? Could my harddrive be going bad on the HDC? Although it wouldn't explain the differing results on mutliple HD programs.




I'm having alot of the same problems as you. I watched "Get Smart" the other night on demand, and every couple of minutes, it would stutter or freeze or pixelate. It was happeing so often that we didn't even finish the movie. What a waste of money!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBM_Mac* /forum/post/15511479
> 
> 
> I'm having alot of the same problems as you. I watched "Get Smart" the other night on demand, and every couple of minutes, it would stutter or freeze or pixelate. It was happeing so often that we didn't even finish the movie. What a waste of money!



Call BHN and tell them. You will get a refund.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBM_Mac* /forum/post/15511479
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of the same problems as you. I watched "Get Smart" the other night on demand, and every couple of minutes, it would stutter or freeze or pixelate. It was happening so often that we didn't even finish the movie. What a waste of money!



You should call customer service and report this and they should give you credit for the movie. If you call while having the problem they will try to troubleshoot the problem and probably have you cold boot the box. That usually fixes problems I have with iControl movies. There was one exception where we could not get the movie to play without constant pixelation and breakup. So they credited the cost of the movie back to me on the next statement.


Speaking of pixelation and sound drop out in watching live TV or recorded TV. I have found in a lot of cases if I hit the jump back button to go back a few seconds it will play through again OK. So it would seem it is not the signal (data stream) dropping out it is a playback glitch. I currently have a 8300HD (non "C") box so there is no way I am going to call about it because I know they would replace it with a "C" box. I just wonder if it is a hardware issue common to the SA boxes or a software issue.


----------



## wsondermann

There's a free preview of ESPN Full Court college basketball through January 17 on channels 521-526.


The following channels have been moved to SDV:

379 - Xreal

602 - Galavision (not 95)

604 - Infinito

605 - Caracol

606 - Canal Sur

609 - CNN Espanol

610 - Canal 24 Horas

612 - Fox Sports Espanol

614 - TVE Internacional

615 - Cine Latino

616 - Grandes Documentales

617 - Ultisima

618 - Toon Disney SAP (not 135)

619 - Discovery Espanol

621 - History en Espanol

These are in addition to channels 100, 501-510, 521-526, and 537-550.


----------



## twartacus

I am not sure where else to post... to my apologies in advance.


I just purchased a 42" plasma Samsung... and now see what an HDTV is REALLY supposed to look like.


I've hada 57" Sony projection TV for a few years now... that now seems blurry and much less "sharp" than the Samsung. Before I did not know any better... but now it's so obvious.


I forget what the technical term is for this (sorry) but how can I go about getting in touch with someone who can come out to get into the TV's menus, and adjust all the settings to sharpen, center, adjust everything.


Again, if this is not the place, my apologies.


I live near 417/408, 32825


Thanks.


----------



## Derek K.

you are looking for an isf calibration.


I'm pretty sure there is someone who regularly posts to this thread who provides this service...


----------



## Barry928

I am an ISF serving Central Florida and a Samsung specialist.

Please send me an email or call my cell. 407-592-6500


----------



## JBM_Mac

So does anyone know when we might see more HD channels from BHN...? I'm getting tired of watching SD on my new TV.


----------



## Hakemon

We just got SciFi, USA, Travel, and FX.. What more could you ask for?







Yea yea, I know i know.


----------



## JBM_Mac









I don't think it's asking too much to ask for SpikeTV, Comedy central and fox news


----------



## ciner

Bravo HD, already in Tampa! Just need to pipe it over here







Seriously though, need my Top Chef in HD before season ends, last show I watch regular that isn't in HD yet.


----------



## allowiches

I am not a Battlestar Galactica viewer, but I was wondering. Many posters wanted SCI-FI HD for that specific show. Now that you have it, how does it look in HD? Worth the wait?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/15551222
> 
> 
> I am not a Battlestar Galactica viewer, but I was wondering. Many posters wanted SCI-FI HD for that specific show. Now that you have it, how does it look in HD? Worth the wait?



I haven't seen Battlestar Galactica yet, but Stargate Atlantis looks fantastic! We watched it for the first time last night - just in time for the series finale. Wow. Thank you, BHN!


----------



## Chad R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/15551222
> 
> 
> I am not a Battlestar Galactica viewer, but I was wondering. Many posters wanted SCI-FI HD for that specific show. Now that you have it, how does it look in HD? Worth the wait?



The second half of the last season doesn't start until Friday. Repeats have shown on Universal HD, so I already knew it looked much better in HD than the standard broadcast. Can't wait to watch the first run episodes in HD!


Now, to be greedy, I want AMC in HD so I can watch "Mad Men" the night it airs instead of waiting a day to watch the On Demand HD version.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Did anyone record Without A Trace last night on the 8300HD. I have it set to record all new episodes but it was not recorded. The recording log said it was not recorded "because the episode was not available". What does that mean? It recorded the program on the same channel just before but not Without A Trace. I have had problems before recording two programs one just after the other on the same channel.


----------



## ciner

Oh Mad Men you can watch it in HD on on demand? What channel? Forgot I love that show!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ciner* /forum/post/15558393
> 
> 
> Oh Mad Men you can watch it in HD on on demand? What channel? Forgot I love that show!



1305 (HD Showcase). It's included as part of the HD Pack ($6.00/month).


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/15557923
> 
> 
> Did anyone record Without A Trace last night on the 8300HD. I have it set to record all new episodes but it was not recorded. The recording log said it was not recorded "because the episode was not available". What does that mean? It recorded the program on the same channel just before but not Without A Trace. I have had problems before recording two programs one just after the other on the same channel.



I think I may be able to help answer this... One time when my 8300 was set to record an episode of Code Geass, it ended up not recording it for some reason and in the recording log it said it wasn't recorded because the episode was not available. The programs immediately before and after it were also scheduled to record, which they did successfully. What I noticed from this was that the episode that was originally scheduled to record in the same time slot was changed in the program guide to a different episode after the DVR scheduled the program to record. So I'm thinking that if the episode name (or some other attribute of the program description) is changed in the program guide for a program in a particular time slot after that episode was added to the list of scheduled recordings, that would cause the program to not be recorded. A program being totally replaced by another program in that time slot after the program was added to the scheduled recordings list would also cause the "not recorded because the episode was not available" message in the log.


In the recording log if you highlight the program with the episode that didn't record and press Info, it will show you the episode name and description of the program it expected to record at that time.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15559198
> 
> 
> I think I may be able to help answer this... One time when my 8300 was set to record an episode of Code Geass, it ended up not recording it for some reason and in the recording log it said it wasn't recorded because the episode was not available. The programs immediately before and after it were also scheduled to record, which they did successfully. What I noticed from this was that the episode that was originally scheduled to record in the same time slot was changed in the program guide to a different episode after the DVR scheduled the program to record. So I'm thinking that if the episode name (or some other attribute of the program description) is changed in the program guide for a program in a particular time slot after that episode was added to the list of scheduled recordings, that would cause the program to not be recorded. A program being totally replaced by another program in that time slot after the program was added to the scheduled recordings list would also cause the "not recorded because the episode was not available" message in the log.
> 
> 
> In the recording log if you highlight the program with the episode that didn't record and press Info, it will show you the episode name and description of the program it expected to record at that time.



I checked in the recording log for the info and the program name was the same but the start time was 10:01 not 10:00. Also, the end time of the previous show had been changed to 10:01. Maybe the new software is changing the end time of a program and the start time of the next scheduled program but doesn't recognize the new start time when it wants to start recording the second program.


PS: Wed night CSI New York and Criminal Minds were scheduled at 9:00 and 10:00 and both recorded OK. The only difference seems to be that on Tue. The Mentalist end time was changed to 10:01 and Without A Trace start time was changed to 10:01. I don't know why this change was made but the change might have affected the recording of the second program.


----------



## allowiches

It would be great if we could get a BHN software engineer posting here to explain some of the strange events and how to work around them while waiting for a fix. There is nothing more frustrating than expecting the DVR to record something and then finding out it's not there. Luckilly, most of us know how to get torrents of missed shows, but I don't think the general population does.


----------



## ciner

One thing I dislike about the new software is you have to keep a 5-10% buffer of free space or new shows will be cut short. The old software was smart and would delete an old show if the new one needed the room, but this new software seems to have issues doing that. Whenever I go above 90-95% space available, the new shows recorded are partials only, don't think its deleting the old ones early enough and then it runs out of room during record.


----------



## rocketguy

I want my speed hd!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBM_Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ciner* /forum/post/15561053
> 
> 
> One thing I dislike about the new software is you have to keep a 5-10% buffer of free space or new shows will be cut short. The old software was smart and would delete an old show if the new one needed the room, but this new software seems to have issues doing that. Whenever I go above 90-95% space available, the new shows recorded are partials only, don't think its deleting the old ones early enough and then it runs out of room during record.




I had this happen to me yesterday. My wife recorded drew carey for me and both episodes were cut off before the show ended, but those were the only 2 recordings I have on the HDD.


So far, the only 2 things I've tried to do with this 8300HDC box have been screwed up...first, I couldn't watch a MOD because it was stuttering so bad it was unwatchable and now the DVR doesn't record properly.


I might have to look into SAT and get rid of BHN.


----------



## wsondermann

I guess I must be one of the lucky ones because since getting Mystro I almost never have problems with recording programs (I can only remember one instance where a program didn't record), and I record a lot of programs. The general operation of the software also seems to be stable, about on par with what Passport was like, at least for me. I've heard from various sources that most of the problems with Mystro seem to occur on the 8300HDC or boxes with separable security. I have a legacy 8300 so perhaps that's why I don't have as many problems with it. If it's hardware related issues with the HDC boxes that are indeed causing the problems, maybe BHN should consider getting those new Cisco Explorer 8500 or Samsung boxes to help alleviate some of the problems.


----------



## wsondermann

FYI for those who have heard of a channel called Chiller... it's now live on hidden channel 177 (at least in Orange County, probably in other counties as well), and according to another poster on another forum, BHN will be launching it officially on Sunday 1/18. To watch the channel in the meantime, press and hold Select on the remote until the mail LED flashes, then press the Right Arrow key; when the box displays "hdn", press 0177 on the remote.


----------



## mgsports

Good to see that channel you got maybe more with it.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Something up with RR today. Earlier I noted that their mail server went down and I couldn't reach rr.com. Now I can check mail again and the local BHN speed test is fine (15-27 Mbps), but all sites are slow and external speedtests are like 400 kbps or do not complete.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15596050
> 
> 
> Something up with RR today. Earlier I noted that their mail server went down and I couldn't reach rr.com. Now I can check mail again and the local BHN speed test is fine (15-27 Mbps), but all sites are slow and external speedtests are like 400 kbps or do not complete.



Same here. I'm in East Orlando and I've had someone in Titusville call with the exact same problems.


----------



## Derek K.

same here at work in melbourne. wife called and complained that the phone and email were dead at home, too.


----------



## StephenRC

RR is also slow here in Satellite Beach. Trace routes start to die off at Level3 in Orlando.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I'm in Winter Springs. I lost internet around 12:30pm. It was weird - as if only 1% of the DNS look-ups worked. I could access some sites, but not most. Then around 3:30-3:45pm it all came back. Things seem to be perfect again.


----------



## StephenRC

The speed is back, secure.news.us.easynews.com is back to it's usual 800-900KB/s.


----------



## Derek K.

bhn claims it was a router "glitch".

http://www.floridatoday.com/article/.../90119026/1086


----------



## Nayan

A big ad in Florida Today says that between Feb. 20 and March 5 these new HD channels will be added:


Golf HD 1334

Lifetime Movie Network HD 1308

Versus HD 1322

Speed HD 1332 (YAY!!)

CNBC HD 1325

Bravo HD 1357 (YAY!!)


These channels will be both in HD and SDV:


MLB Network HD 1001

CNN International 129

Gospel Music 168

Military History 149

Daystar 167

American Life 152

Crime and Investigation 148

The Sportsman Channel 118


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/15601692
> 
> 
> A big ad in Florida Today says that between Feb. 20 and March 5 these new HD channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Golf HD 1334
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network HD 1308
> 
> Versus HD 1322
> 
> Speed HD 1332 (YAY!!)
> 
> CNBC HD 1325
> 
> Bravo HD 1357 (YAY!!)
> 
> 
> These channels will be both in HD and SDV:
> 
> 
> MLB Network HD 1001
> 
> CNN International 129
> 
> Gospel Music 168
> 
> Military History 149
> 
> Daystar 167
> 
> American Life 152
> 
> Crime and Investigation 148
> 
> The Sportsman Channel 118



Nayan, thanks for the list!


Barry, or anyone else that knows the answer: Whenever I see a list of SDV channels a little doubt starts to creep in that I'm missing something. The fact that these channels are SDV is completely transparent to me (a cable box user), right? Who does SDV affect? I believe it affects folks that use cable cards without the two-way communication feature, right? Is that basically it?


----------



## Passenger57

If Brighthouse Sports Network (47/47-1) and Brighthouse Network Channel (49/49-1) which are both SDF (Standard Definition Format) as FSN Florida (50/???), is there actually a technical issue preventing them from offering FSN Florida as ClearQAM?


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15602535
> 
> 
> Nayan, thanks for the list!
> 
> 
> Barry, or anyone else that knows the answer: Whenever I see a list of SDV channels a little doubt starts to creep in that I'm missing something. The fact that these channels are SDV is completely transparent to me (a cable box user), right? Who does SDV affect? I believe it affects folks that use cable cards without the two-way communication feature, right? Is that basically it?



SDV is a bandwidth saving measure in that instead of every single channel being broadcast over the coax, only those channels that are actually being watched are broadcast, freeing up bandwidth and allowing for more channels. SDV requires two-way communication between the box and the node/headend to work properly, and thus does not work with a CableCard. There's supposed to be some device though that will allow a Tivo to be able to tune SDV channels. If you have a cable box, the SDV process is completely transparent to the end user.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/15602769
> 
> 
> If Brighthouse Sports Network (47/47-1) and Brighthouse Network Channel (49/49-1) which are both SDF (Standard Definition Format) as FSN Florida (50/???), is there actually a technical issue preventing them from offering FSN Florida as ClearQAM?



BHN is only required to transmit local broadcast channels in the clear. The fact that FSN Florida isn't a free channel might have something to do with it.


----------



## JBM_Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/15601692
> 
> 
> A big ad in Florida Today says that between Feb. 20 and March 5 these new HD channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Golf HD 1334
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network HD 1308
> 
> Versus HD 1322
> 
> Speed HD 1332 (YAY!!)
> 
> CNBC HD 1325
> 
> Bravo HD 1357 (YAY!!)
> 
> 
> These channels will be both in HD and SDV:
> 
> 
> MLB Network HD 1001
> 
> CNN International 129
> 
> Gospel Music 168
> 
> Military History 149
> 
> Daystar 167
> 
> American Life 152
> 
> Crime and Investigation 148
> 
> The Sportsman Channel 118




Very cool...a couple of the channels I really wanted! Now just a couple more and I'll be happy!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15603005
> 
> 
> SDV is a bandwidth saving measure in that instead of every single channel being broadcast over the coax, only those channels that are actually being watched are broadcast, freeing up bandwidth and allowing for more channels. SDV requires two-way communication between the box and the node/headend to work properly, and thus does not work with a CableCard. There's supposed to be some device though that will allow a Tivo to be able to tune SDV channels. If you have a cable box, the SDV process is completely transparent to the end user.



We started testing the new Tivo Tuning adapters at the office this week. The SDV channels are working but I noticed today the VOD channels are unable to display the program menu structure to access this content. My next task is finding out which party is responsible for rendering this VOD guides. My guess is Tivo needs to make this work.


----------



## property33

E-mail down, ocoee, 34761. Webmail works.....

Incidentally, the network status page hasn't showed anything true in quite a while. Right now it has info on some problems from mid last year, one in Winter Park.........


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15614994
> 
> 
> E-mail down, ocoee, 34761. Webmail works.....
> 
> Incidentally, the network status page hasn't showed anything true in quite a while. Right now it has info on some problems from mid last year, one in Winter Park.........



I was trying to find that status page a few days ago when we had the router problem. You'd think that BHN would put it in an obvious place. I spent a good half hour searching for it. Maybe I'm just dumb. So where the heck is it (even though it doesn't work)?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15616332
> 
> 
> I was trying to find that status page a few days ago when we had the router problem. You'd think that BHN would put it in an obvious place. I spent a good half hour searching for it. Maybe I'm just dumb. So where the heck is it (even though it doesn't work)?


 http://help.rr.com/HMSLogic/network_status.aspx 


here's what it says now....


Red 9/22/2008 8:01:34 PM WINTER PARK

Red 10/17/2008 12:48:56 AM MAITLAND AND WINTER PARK, FLORIDA


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/15616554
> 
> http://help.rr.com/HMSLogic/network_status.aspx
> 
> 
> here's what it says now....
> 
> 
> Red 9/22/2008 8:01:34 PM WINTER PARK
> 
> Red 10/17/2008 12:48:56 AM MAITLAND AND WINTER PARK, FLORIDA



Thanks. I had assumed this would be referenced by the BHN site. I didn't even think to search the RR site.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I had to drop off a DVR at the BHN office today and they sold me the "super-duper high-speed internet" option (I forget what it's called) at a discounted $1.44/month for the first year. It was around 5:30pm on a Saturday. Does anyone know how long this feature takes to be turned on? Is it a matter of the CSR flipping an option on my account screen, or does a tech need to do something during normal working hours? Or even worse, does a tech need to come to my house on Monday?


Thanks.


EDIT: I'm getting around 6.7Mb/s download, which is my normal for me.


----------



## Cruzer

Random Reboot. Box has been locked up on the mystro blue screen of death for 10 minutes now...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15643190
> 
> 
> I had to drop off a DVR at the BHN office today and they sold me the "super-duper high-speed internet" option (I forget what it's called) at a discounted $1.44/month for the first year. It was around 5:30pm on a Saturday. Does anyone know how long this feature takes to be turned on? Is it a matter of the CSR flipping an option on my account screen, or does a tech need to do something during normal working hours? Or even worse, does a tech need to come to my house on Monday?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm getting around 6.7Mb/s download, which is my normal for me.



Sorry to be a pest, but I retested this morning and I'm still getting 6.7Mb/s (on speedtest.net). I know some of you folks have Turbo and I'm hoping to get some answers without having to talk to the BHN CSRs. I read through the last dozen or so pages in this thread and couldn't find anything helpful. I vaguely remember someone (Hakemom?) talking about getting a new cable modem, which kind of makes sense. I was under the impression that these boxes were 10Mb/s, but Turbo is supposed to be 15Mb/s, with PowerBoost getting up to 22Mb/s. The CSR that sold me the Turbo service didn't mention anything about a new box. If my cable modem is the problem then I would still expect a throughput boost to almost 10Mb/s, and it didn't move off of 6.7Mb/s. So my feeling is that it simply hasn't been enabled yet.


I guess I'll give BHN a call in a few hours if I don't get new info on this thread.


Thanks much!


----------



## Barry928

 Here is the post with the modem info.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15645880
> 
> Here is the post with the modem info.



Thank you, Barry!


I called BHN. The solution was lame and I should have tried it before I called. All that I needed was a cable modem reset. My speeds are all over the place, but in general they're definitely much better. The max download was 29Mb/s - faster than what PowerBoost advertises! And max upload was 1.9Mb/s. I also saw speeds as low as 7Mb/s down and 1.0Mb/s up, but they were rare.


----------



## captaincl

I know this is a bit off topic... but as HDTV experts in here... can someone recommend to me a company or service that is skilled at performing a calibration on a Sony KD-34XBR960N? I've used the service codes and delved some into the service menu... but I'm having a convergence issue at the left 1/3 and right 1/3 of the screen especially in the upper quadrant, where convergence is noticably off. The service codes only seem to be able to correct vertical convergence issues... but I'm having horizontal convergence issues. I'd appreciate any responses.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/15647861
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit off topic... but as HDTV experts in here... can someone recommend to me a company or service that is skilled at performing a calibration on a Sony KD-34XBR960N? I've used the service codes and delved some into the service menu... but I'm having a convergence issue at the left 1/3 and right 1/3 of the screen especially in the upper quadrant, where convergence is noticably off. The service codes only seem to be able to correct vertical convergence issues... but I'm having horizontal convergence issues. I'd appreciate any responses.



Bary's your man. He has done lots of those here including mine. I still get complements on the picture after six years.


----------



## NYMan

I have some questions regarding HD movies on-demand.


First off, where are they located on the channel guide?


I have found the generic movie pages but how do I know that what I'm purchasing is in HD or is the HD option?


And how is the picture quality? Does it compare to HBO HD or Blu-Ray?


----------



## captaincl

nothing can compare to Blu-Ray since that's 1080p... and HDTV is limited to 1080i


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/15651331
> 
> 
> nothing can compare to Blu-Ray since that's 1080p... and HDTV is limited to 1080i



DirecTV and DISH are starting to offer programing in 1080p.


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/15651795
> 
> 
> DirecTV and DISH are starting to offer programing in 1080p.



compressed to hell 1080p


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/15649606
> 
> 
> Bary's your man. He has done lots of those here including mine. I still get complements on the picture after six years.



I would recommend Barry (Barry928) as well. He took his time and did a very good job for me.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyman* /forum/post/15651278
> 
> 
> i have some questions regarding hd movies on-demand.
> 
> 
> First off, where are they located on the channel guide?



1123


----------



## Barry928

Anybody looking for a new 1080p LCD before the big game? I know a guy in Maitland with a new 65 inch Sharp Aquos LC-C6554U with original box and factory warranty for $2500. Contact me for details.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15608383
> 
> 
> We started testing the new Tivo Tuning adapters at the office this week. The SDV channels are working but I noticed today the VOD channels are unable to display the program menu structure to access this content. My next task is finding out which party is responsible for rendering this VOD guides. My guess is Tivo needs to make this work.



It was my understanding that VOD won't work with tuning adapters. That's what tivocommunity.com always says when talking about tuning adapters. SDV yes, VOD or other true two-way services, no.


Can regular customers get those tuning adapters now? I got a letter dated Jan 23rd that showed up last week (a full month to get me a letter, come on) saying to contact Brighthouse about them. Just haven't bothered yet.


----------



## HDClown

Anyone have their SciAtl 8300HD PVR's reboot on them over the past few days? I've had no real issues with the box since the changeover to Navigator (outside of the crappy UI). All of sudden, yesterday and today, after watching a recorded show, immediately after I chose "stop and delete", the box would cut to live TV and immediately freeze up. Then it would reboot itself.


In both instances, the box was recording something as I was watching the pre-recorded show and when it dropped back to live TV and froze.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15670413
> 
> 
> It was my understanding that VOD won't work with tuning adapters. That's what tivocommunity.com always says when talking about tuning adapters. SDV yes, VOD or other true two-way services, no.
> 
> 
> Can regular customers get those tuning adapters now? I got a letter dated Jan 23rd that showed up last week (a full month to get me a letter, come on) saying to contact Brighthouse about them. Just haven't bothered yet.



I did not want to assume VOD could not work until I confirmed it with both BH and Tivo engineering. I received my reply yesterday and VOD will not work. It turns out the problem is with the CableCARDs. CableLabs must certify a new type of two-way CableCARD that will work with TiVo. Unfortunately the new True2Way cards are not compatible.


The tuning adapters are now available. Everyone with a Tivo received a letter from BH recently so they must be ready to distribute. Be patient with the BH employees as most are unaware of this device.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15672346
> 
> 
> I did not want to assume VOD could not work until I confirmed it with both BH and Tivo engineering. I received my reply yesterday and VOD will not work. It turns out the problem is with the CableCARDs. CableLabs must certify a new type of two-way CableCARD that will work with TiVo. Unfortunately the new True2Way cards are not compatible.
> 
> 
> The tuning adapters are now available. Everyone with a Tivo received a letter from BH recently so they must be ready to distribute. Be patient with the BH employees as most are unaware of this device.



I have a tivo and got no such letter


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15670431
> 
> 
> Anyone have their SciAtl 8300HD PVR's reboot on them over the past few days?



My Sci Atl non DVR (sorry, don't know the model) rebooted at 4am today. I noticed because of the clicking. I don't know if my 8300HD rebooted, but I had to reboot it manually last night around 7pm because the scheduled recordings showed all the shows for last night, but the guide did not have them highlighted.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15672346
> 
> 
> I did not want to assume VOD could not work until I confirmed it with both BH and Tivo engineering. I received my reply yesterday and VOD will not work. It turns out the problem is with the CableCARDs. CableLabs must certify a new type of two-way CableCARD that will work with TiVo. Unfortunately the new True2Way cards are not compatible.



Interesting. Again, going by tivocommunity.com posts, the issue with VOD was with the TiVo not being a 2-way device, as opposed to CableCARD issues. If it's truly jut a CableCARD issue, then that is good news. That means no need to have to upgrade the TiVoHD itself.


That begs the questions

- If CableLabs certifies a new two-way card that works with TiVo, does that mean the tuning adapter won't be necessary at all?

- Is CableLabs actually going to certify a new card for TiVo's?

- Will BHN carry this new card if it comes to fruition


----------



## mgsports

Is he trying to sell his TV?

Yes that helps the Local Stations but not the Cable Networks.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/15675145
> 
> 
> Is he trying to sell his TV?
> 
> The local Stations still might do it on 2-17 even with it pushed back.



Actually I just heard that the House defeated the bill delaying the DTV transition. So it looks like the DTV transition is still on for 2/17.


----------



## linzy383

Hi all,


We have a the TV for about two months, and the HD picture just doesn't look right with our Brighthouse HD box. The guy said that it is supposed to look the way it does, but we visited a friend in Tampa and her Brighthouse HD looks amazing. Nothing like ours. Crystal clear on all channels, including non-HD channels. Our HD doesn't look HD, it just looks the way a decent picture did on our old CRT.


We have an HDMI cable that we are using to connect the cable box to the TV.


Can anyone help?


Thanks!


Lindsay


----------



## Barry928

See if the cable box output resolution is set to 480 only.


----------



## soarertt

How is BHN HDTV programming? I'm thinking about making the switch from standard cable and OTA HDTV using my HTPC's tuner card and vista media center to just a standard HD-DVR. I want more HD channels.


Is it worth paying that extra $$?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15675006
> 
> 
> Interesting. Again, going by tivocommunity.com posts, the issue with VOD was with the TiVo not being a 2-way device, as opposed to CableCARD issues. If it's truly jut a CableCARD issue, then that is good news. That means no need to have to upgrade the TiVoHD itself.
> 
> 
> That begs the questions
> 
> - If CableLabs certifies a new two-way card that works with TiVo, does that mean the tuning adapter won't be necessary at all?
> 
> - Is CableLabs actually going to certify a new card for TiVo's?
> 
> - Will BHN carry this new card if it comes to fruition



This seemed strange to me the newly released CableCARD standard would not support VOD. I went back to Tivo and asked again for a clarification. This time the explanation was YES the new True2way cards do support VOD content but Tivo does not have a box capable of displaying VOD content. Tivo is going down the path of Netflix and You Tube.


----------



## barrygordon

Has anyone seen an issue with 720p output feeding a scaler (DVDO Edge) from the SA8300HDC box. It started happening for me about 2 weeks ago. The scaler keeps dropping out (A and V) and then comes back. In and out in and out ... hold signal for about 5-10 seconds and then drops again. I see it at night on Fox, USA, TNT, but then again that is when I am watching.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15677880
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen an issue with 720p output feeding a scaler (DVDO Edge) from the SA8300HDC box. It started happening for me about 2 weeks ago. The scaler keeps dropping out (A and V) and then comes back. In and out in and out ... hold signal for about 5-10 seconds and then drops again. I see it at night on Fox, USA, TNT, but then again that is when I am watching.



I had this last week with an 8300HD cable box and a Lumagen on component. When I switched to a 720p channel the sync would drop so low the video would unlock and drift. I am relieved to see your post. Switch the output of your box so 720p is not an option for output and let me know if the problem goes away.


----------



## barrygordon

That is exactly what I did, switched to 1080i and all is well again. I am using HDMI though, not component. I will try again at 720p. The recordings are good, it is just when playing a recording back or watching directly. What bothers me is that HDMI is all digital. Sync should just be a pulse not an analog level, but who knows? Maybe they are digitizing a weak analog pulse and coming out with a low digital value. Unfortunately I know nobody at BHN that can deal with this. your contacts are better than mine.


----------



## Barry928

OK, thanks for the confirmation. I will drop a note to BH inquiring about a 720p loss of sync on output. Are you using a SA8300HD or SA8300HDC?


----------



## linzy383




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15677281
> 
> 
> See if the cable box output resolution is set to 480 only.



I did, it's at 1080i.


I switched the HDMI cable into the HDMI2 slot and that seemed to help.


Are there any special settings on the cable box itself that I should change as well?


Thanks!


----------



## cewooster

I've noticed messages about programs not recording, specifically Without A Trace. For the past two weeks Without A Trace in the program guide did not show as a NEW program, therefore, if you are only recording NEW it would not have recorded. I've seen this with other programs also, even though the program is new the guide does not show it as new. Missed a few myself because of this.


----------



## barrygordon

BArry928, SA8300HDC.


----------



## soarertt

I'm picking up a hdtv box from bhn tomorrow.. non DVR with hdmi. What should I look out for, or is there a model # I should get?


----------



## MattKey

""""Actually I just heard that the House defeated the bill delaying the DTV transition. So it looks like the DTV transition is still on for 2/17"""


It is back in committee, it will go to vote again this time requiring only a simple majority, not the 2/3 that it needed but didn't get the first time. This may actually come to vote again pretty quickly, maybe tomorrow (1/30) myself, I say No delay, turn the analog off already......


----------



## ahampleman

Has anyone heard any thing on maybe A HD package only?


----------



## barrygordon

Is anyone in the Brighthouse Melborne/Merritt Island region using Tivo Series 3 DVR's? If so can we PM to discuss pros and cons vs SA8300HDC. I am getting more and more fed up with the SA DVR


----------



## CTU2fan

This is probably something for a dedicated SA8300 thread but since I don't see that anywhere I'll ask in my local. I have the 8300HDC currently hooked directly to my LCD via HDMI. But my Denon AVR1909 just arrived







and I'm prepping, and before I hook it all up I figured I'd ask if the cable box + HDMI issues I read about so often apply to our BHN SA8300HDC? If they do I'll run the box via component, with HDMI out from my AVR to the TV.


Also any word on a date for the new HD channels? Looking forward to MLBNetwork and Vs. (for hockey, yay) in HD.


----------



## barrygordon

Yes they do, but try it first one can never tell


----------



## PerfectCr

Wow major internet slow downs here in Clermont tonight. Horrendous speeds. 1.5mb!! I have Turbo!


----------



## CTU2fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15689326
> 
> 
> Yes they do, but try it first one can never tell



Thanks. I may try the HDMI first and see if any huge issues pop up.


----------



## MattKey

i heard thru the grapevine today that bhn has 14 new channels coming starting feb 20, 7 of them HD. I think I heard MLB HD and SPEED HD are two of em. I hope this rumour is true....


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15691670
> 
> 
> i heard thru the grapevine today that bhn has 14 new channels coming starting feb 20, 7 of them HD. I think I heard MLB HD and SPEED HD are two of em. I hope this rumour is true....



See this post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=8708


----------



## km106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/15689858
> 
> 
> Wow major internet slow downs here in Clermont tonight. Horrendous speeds. 1.5mb!! I have Turbo!



I was trying to stream Netflix last night and it kept telling my my connection was too slow. When it did finally connect the video quality was the worst that I've seen so far. I gave up and went to bed. I'm in Lake Mary.


----------



## Kid Red

Internet has been flaky all week. My wife said she saw on the news that Brighthouse is raising their rates again!!??


That's it, I'm getting satellite. Which is better, Dish or Direct TV? I know Brighthouse had the better PQ which why I stayed so long, but enough is enough. Now I have to find cable and phone services as well. Damn you Brighthouse! Thoughts on the better sat PQ compared to Brighthouse?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15691670
> 
> 
> i heard thru the grapevine today that bhn has 14 new channels coming starting feb 20, 7 of them HD. I think I heard MLB HD and SPEED HD are two of em. I hope this rumour is true....



It will help soften the blow of the price increase.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/15692768
> 
> 
> Internet has been flaky all week. My wife said she saw on the news that Brighthouse is raising their rates again!!??
> 
> 
> That's it, I'm getting satellite. Which is better, Dish or Direct TV? I know Brighthouse had the better PQ which why I stayed so long, but enough is enough. Now I have to find cable and phone services as well. Damn you Brighthouse! Thoughts on the better sat PQ compared to Brighthouse?



Don't expect to go to satellite and not have a price increase. Both DirecTV and DISH are going to increase prices soon. Price increases are an annual event for cable and satellite. DISH will increase on February 1st, and DirecTV is rumored for March.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15677556
> 
> 
> This seemed strange to me the newly released CableCARD standard would not support VOD. I went back to Tivo and asked again for a clarification. This time the explanation was YES the new True2way cards do support VOD content but Tivo does not have a box capable of displaying VOD content. Tivo is going down the path of Netflix and You Tube.



I see. That matches up with what everyone says on tivocommunity.com forums. I think TiVo will eventually put out a new unit that supports Tru2way cards, but if they did it any time soon, they would severely piss off a lot of customers who have recently upgraded from TiVo Series 2 boxes to TiVoHD boxes.


----------



## Kid Red

Yea, I just saw that D* is raising their prices too! 7 HD channels in February would take the sting out, I could care less about SD channels. Looks like I'm still stuck with cable.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/15692148
> 
> 
> I was trying to stream Netflix last night and it kept telling my my connection was too slow. When it did finally connect the video quality was the worst that I've seen so far. I gave up and went to bed. I'm in Lake Mary.



Hmmm..., around 10 last night I streamed a Netflix movie thru my Roku player, and all was fine/normal with 4 steady dots (max) data bit rate. I'm on standard cable internet, not turbo.


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTU2fan* /forum/post/15688106
> 
> 
> This is probably something for a dedicated SA8300 thread but since I don't see that anywhere I'll ask in my local. I have the 8300HDC currently hooked directly to my LCD via HDMI. But my Denon AVR1909 just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm prepping, and before I hook it all up I figured I'd ask if the cable box + HDMI issues I read about so often apply to our BHN SA8300HDC? If they do I'll run the box via component, with HDMI out from my AVR to the TV.



I have HDMI sync issues between my Denon 3808 and the 8300HDC. The annoying thing is it will work for a few days, then all of a sudden the screen will keep flashing. Rebooting the 8300HDC usually fixes it, but I have hear my Wife complain about it for those few minutes. I didn't have any sync issues before Bright house changes their box software.


----------



## VGPOP

Wow, Orlando FL here.


I just purchased my first HDTV today. I use brighthouse network.


Yesterday the signal was stunning, and today for the most part of the day it was, I turned it off and a few hours after, I turned on TV and now the signal stutters.


Is someone else having same issue?


I am calling brighthouse right now to see what's going on.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/15601692
> 
> 
> A big ad in Florida Today says that between Feb. 20 and March 5 these new HD channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Golf HD 1334
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network HD 1308
> 
> Versus HD 1322
> 
> Speed HD 1332 (YAY!!)
> 
> CNBC HD 1325
> 
> Bravo HD 1357 (YAY!!)
> 
> 
> These channels will be both in HD and SDV:
> 
> 
> MLB Network HD 1001
> 
> CNN International 129
> 
> Gospel Music 168
> 
> Military History 149
> 
> Daystar 167
> 
> American Life 152
> 
> Crime and Investigation 148
> 
> The Sportsman Channel 118



Very nice!. I read in the Orlando Sentinel that they will 7 HD channels in Feb, perhaps the rest will be in March.


----------



## jimmycrank

I just brought in my SA4250HD because I was having continuous rebooting issues. They said there were no SA boxes left so they gave me a Samsung SMT-H3050. Anyone know anything about this box? Is it new?


----------



## Barry928

It looks like BH is moving toward the new Samsung boxes. I hear a new Samsung HD DVR is coming soon. Any box with more hardware resources is going to work better with bloated software. Let us know if it is more stable or faster.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Did anyone else have problems with Lie to Me recording Friday night? It was scheduled for 9pm, and the only other thing I had set to record Friday night was Battlestar Gallactica at 10pm. I noticed at 8:30pm that it wasn't going to record so I deleted the series recording and reset it. It still didn't want to record on Friday night so I manually set it up. Yesterday I noticed that this same show had come on Wednesday (I think) but they both were marked NEW.


I was wondering if this was a random glitch in the box, or whether it was a data error in the guide. I'm tending towards the latter. I'm thinking that the text in the Friday night guide mistakenly said "NEW", but the data flag indicating that it was new was correctly not set. (I certainly assume the box isn't parsing the text and is instead looking at a binary flag.)


So did anyone else notice this? Thanks.


(BTW, it's a great show. Tim Roth is a hoot!)


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15707765
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have problems with Lie to Me recording Friday night? It was scheduled for 9pm, and the only other thing I had set to record Friday night was Battlestar Gallactica at 10pm. I noticed at 8:30pm that it wasn't going to record so I deleted the series recording and reset it. It still didn't want to record on Friday night so I manually set it up. Yesterday I noticed that this same show had come on Wednesday (I think) but they both were marked NEW.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if this was a random glitch in the box, or whether it was a data error in the guide. I'm tending towards the latter. I'm thinking that the text in the Friday night guide mistakenly said "NEW", but the data flag indicating that it was new was correctly not set. (I certainly assume the box isn't parsing the text and is instead looking at a binary flag.)
> 
> 
> So did anyone else notice this? Thanks.
> 
> 
> (BTW, it's a great show. Tim Roth is a hoot!)



If the episode that was supposed to record on Friday had the same episode name in the guide as the one from Wednesday, then it wouldn't record even though it was set as NEW. When the box looks for programs to record it looks at the episode names (or perhaps some other hidden field); if the same episode airs more than once a week then it will only record it once (the first possible airing), even when both are set as NEW. It also won't record an episode if the same one is already recorded on the hard drive or if it was deleted recently (within the past two weeks). The recording log may also say why it didn't record the Friday episode.


----------



## MattKey

I had an interesting one this week. When looking at scheduled recordings my list was indicating a conflict due to it wanting to record a family guy episode. The strange thing is I never selected to record family guy. i deleted the recording request and it showed up again in the list, I once again rejected the recording request and it came back into the list yet again. I checked the series manager to see if it may have mysteriously shown up as a series recording but of course it wasn't there because i never made a series record request for family guy and never have selected individual family guy episodes for recording either. I was finally able to stop the unwanted recording request by placing family guy in my list of series recordings, then immediately deleting the series recording request.


BHN please fix mystro and get a sufficient program guide


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15708505
> 
> 
> If the episode that was supposed to record on Friday had the same episode name in the guide as the one from Wednesday, then it wouldn't record even though it was set as NEW. When the box looks for programs to record it looks at the episode names (or perhaps some other hidden field); if the same episode airs more than once a week then it will only record it once (the first possible airing), even when both are set as NEW. It also won't record an episode if the same one is already recorded on the hard drive or if it was deleted recently (within the past two weeks). The recording log may also say why it didn't record the Friday episode.



I see. Thank you!


----------



## DaveA

I just got a CableCard installed in my Pioneer PD6070, so I wanted to provide an account of the experience for everyone since I couldn't find this info before I ordered the card. I'm in the Melbourne area. Some of my results may be specific to my TV, but I can't be sure.

*Summary:*

I'm impressed so far. It appears that my setup is exactly the same as standard digital cable with a converter box, minus the box and 2-way services like interactive TV guide, Pay Per View, on Demand, etc. This is exactly what I wanted.

*Ordering:*

Easy. When I asked the sales person on the phone about which HD channels might not be available, she put me on hold and apparently asked someone before telling me that WAPA and something else I don't remember were the only ones. She was wrong, in a good way – see "HD Channels" below. I requested that the installer bring more than one card just in case there were problems. The first sales rep didn't want to make a note on the order, but the second rep was happy to put that note in.

*Installation:*

Easy. The installer showed up 5 minutes early(!) with multiple CableCards. He knew what he was doing. I had the few pages of my TV's manual printed out showing where the card slot was and which menu items gave info about the installed card. He shut off the TV, popped the card in, turned on the TV, and called someone to "activate" it. In a few minutes, my TV showed a properly working card and tons of channels. No need to try a different card. My TV properly listed the station name for each channel right away. My TV did not need to do a channel scan to find the channels.

*Channel Numbering:*

Simple. The channel numbers appear to be identical to those listed in the Brighthouse channel guide. For example, 1340 is Discovery Channel HD. I enter 1-3-4-0 on my remote.

*HD Channels:*

AWESOME! It appears that I've got all the HD channels that are part of the standard digital lineup (codes DHD, BDF, and BHD). See the 1/19/2009 channel lineup at http://apps.cfl.mybrighthouse.com/cu...lang=1&size=10 . I receive everything listed under the "High Definition" section except for 1123 HD Movies on Demand, 1243 HBO HD, and 1259 Showtime HD. I also do not get any shows in the HD Pack (Hallmark Movie Channel HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, Universal HD, HD Showcase, MGM HD). This makes sense since I did not pay for those options.


All of those HD channels I do not get, except for HD Movies on Demand, show up when I scan through channels; they just are blank screens. This leads me to hypothesize that the CableCard could be programmed to allow those channels if I paid for them. The HD Movies on Demand should never work with a CableCard since it is listed as an Interactive TV channel and thus needs 2-way communication.

*Digital Channels:*

Good. It appears that I've got all the standard-definition channels that are part of the standard digital lineup. I haven't gone through with a fine toothed comb, but I've found none missing so far.

*Music Channels:*

Surprise! To my pleasant surprise, I get the music channels too. One big disadvantage to using the CableCard for music channels is that I cannot dim the TV image easily while listening to music, since the TV needs to be on to do the tuning. I'd seen in the past that someone with a Smartbox can use that to tune to the music channel and even keep the TV off. This is bad for my plasma screen as well as my electricity bill. Oh well.

*TV Guide:*

Special case. As mentioned, I do not have access to Brighthouse's interactive TV Guide, since the CableCard is a 1-way device. I knew that going in and am fine with that. However, my TV has TV Guide On Screen (TVGOS), which apparently pulls embedded programming data from one or more channels. Since my TV manual warns, "As content providers move to digital programming and broadcasting, TV Guide data may be unavailable or become unavailable," it appears the data is on an analog channel(s).


After the first night (that's when it updates), the TVGOS recognized some but not all of the channels, but it did ask me if I was using a CableCard. After the second night, it appears that the TVGOS lists channels in all the ranges (2-99, hundreds, thousands), with accurate show info on each. I haven't done an exhaustive search yet to see if anything is missing. Hopefully nothing is missing and this awesome feature is not blocked or made obsolete in the future.

*Cost (Installation):*

FREE. Apparently my installation on Jan. 30 was free. However, I just got a mailing from Brighthouse that says they will charge $39.99 for a CableCard installation starting Feb. 2009.

*Cost (Monthly):*

Good value. On top of my Basic+Standard cable, I'm paying $3.99/mo for access to the digital channels plus $2.95/mo for the CableCard rental. I think this is a couple bucks cheaper than getting regular Digital Cable service with an HD Smartbox. If the CableCard continues to work this well, I'm going to sign up for the Digital Combo Plus.

*Why I did it:*

1) I have no need for the 2-way features like their TV Guide and pay per view.

2) I don't have to rely on their crappy tuner boxes.

3) I don't have to rely on their crappy DVR boxes. I use a PC as my DVR, so I control the software, the recording parameters, and the size of my storage. If my PC tuner card dies, I don't have to swap the whole box and lose all my recordings.

4) I can't stand the idea of not being able to use my TV's tuner. Why have another box, another remote to program into my universal remote control, another wall wart, another IR line of sight. C'mon, they've had 30+ years to figure out how to get rid of those damn external tuner boxes. It looks like they finally got it right with the CableCard.


I hope this post is helpful to those considering a CableCard or to those who were just curious. I'll answer any questions as best as I can.


DaveA


----------



## barrygordon

Could someone from the same general area do a similar report on the Tivo Series 3 HDTV? I am debating replacing my two SA8300HDC's with Tivo's I just don't like all of the HDMI issues and nonsense. Also the SA8300HDC's are fairly "Ugly", beaten only by the software which is uglier still!


----------



## Barry928

We recently became a TIVO dealer at the office so I have been setting up and testing the TIVO HD DVR with a tuning adapter. It has been stable and the software is great. The only factor is the additional expense of buying the box and paying TIVO a monthly fee. The loss of all VOD content could be a factor depending how much you liked viewing HD PPV movies and the free HD content on 1305.


----------



## Barry928

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* 
I just brought in my SA4250HD because I was having continuous rebooting issues. They said there were no SA boxes left so they gave me a Samsung SMT-H3050. Anyone know anything about this box? Is it new?
Can you tell if the IR code set is different with the Samsung 3050?

 

Samsung STB.pdf 409.41015625k . file


----------



## Motham

What's with this stupid 8300HDC software now??

All along (as well as currently) I've had it set to "Last Channel" in the "Power On Channel".

Starting a few days ago, it goes to channel 0 "Answers On Demand" when the box it turned on.

A cold restart was no help.


----------



## Maya68

Horrible PQ for the Superbowl!!! Anybody else getting pixelation?


EDIT: I meant artifacts...


----------



## Barry928

About what I expected from the NBC/WESH feed. Some compression artifacts visible from both NBC and the sub channel bandwidth reduction from WESH. Thread on AVS comparing technical picture and sound quality from all markets.


----------



## diggum

Just tried to watch the 3D trailer/commercial and it was unwatchable. Stutter like you wouldn't believe. Very disappointing.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/15711917
> 
> 
> Horrible PQ for the Superbowl!!! Anybody else getting pixelation?



Looks perfect to me.


----------



## loudo38

No problems with OTA feed.


----------



## diggum

Couldn't watch anymore in HD. Switched to SD.


----------



## Barry928

I am still watching BH and the picture is adequate. Funny. when the football action is great I don't have time to criticize the compression artifacts.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

That's odd. My picture quality was very good. I only had pixelization during the confetti at the end. And I saw no problems during the 3D commercial, other than the picture being too dim while wearing the glasses.


----------



## rbanke

I had artifacts throughout the game, But i ALLWAYS have them to some degree on anything HD. Along with constant studders. (Yes BH has been out and tested everything a few times. And replaced my box 2 times...)


----------



## jimmycrank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15709610
> 
> 
> Can you tell if the IR code set is different with the Samsung 3050?




Barry,


Don't have a clue what the IR (infrared?) code set is. If you can point me in a direction, I'll try and get what you want.


As far as the samsung box is concerned.... It seems pretty decent so far. I don't put boxes through all of the twists and turns you guys do. However, I do have very simple criteria with this new box...


1. Picture Quality (passed)

2. No crap like extra boots for no reason (passed)

2. Speed of Navigation (passed)


The guide on this box seems a bit like it was stretched on my widescreen. However, I'll deal with that when I see how fast it is. I no longer have that issue where the guide pauses while trying to navigate. The speed is great. Actually, so impressed and annoyed with the speed of the guide on my SA DVR, I called the local company today to see if they were handing out the Samsung DVR yet. No dice according to the lady on the phone, but I will be waiting in line. I've had it with SA line (used to swear by them too).


----------



## Barry928

I was researching the Samsung set top box and read many post from users reporting the infrared code set was different than the SA boxes. Some users reported using a Panasonic code set. Do the remotes interchange between your SA DVR and the Samsung or do you have a special remote for the Samsung?


----------



## jimmycrank

I do not have a special samsung remote. That said, I have a standard brighthouse remote (big ugly with the bulge) that came with the Samsung box. However, if you are asking if the new remote can change channels on the old SA... I can try that later tonight.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for checking. I just want to know if BH ordered the Samsung boxes with an SA code set or is it new codes.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveA* /forum/post/15709157
> 
> 
> I just got a CableCard installed in my Pioneer PD6070, so I wanted to provide an account of the experience for everyone since I couldn't find this info before I ordered the card. I'm in the Melbourne area. Some of my results may be specific to my TV, but I can't be sure...
> 
> 
> DaveA



Dave, thanks for the very thorough write up. I've been considering a CableCard and this is helpful. I'm sure Barry or others have answered this question a dozen time, but just to be sure....


Even though you mentioned that the card is 1-way and therefore won't support VOD, it still supports SDV, right?


Also, regarding the TV Guide, I heard a rumor that it would be moving to the digital CBS channels. I have no idea if that will happen locally, or whether all TVs will support it. Maybe someone that knows more can comment?


EDIT: Here's the thread where I got the TVGOS rumor: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1093923


----------



## barrygordon

This barry has not answered that question ever. Barry928 may have. I am also interested in the answer as I just ordered a Tivo HD (Refurbished) on their 30 day trial guarantee


----------



## Barry928

A cable card inserted into a display does not enable SDV tuning. Only the Tivo with a tuning adapter supports SDV. I am sure the program guide info will come from the digital transmitters since the analogs are being shut off. Reading the supplied link it seems the EPG duty is moving from PBS to CBS.


----------



## barrygordon

Is the tuning adapter built into the Tivo? If not where does one get it


----------



## Barry928

Here is the Cisco Tuning Adapter spec sheet. It is a good sized black box to sit by your Tivo. You will get this from BH so the software matches their system.

 

Cisco_Tuning_Adapter.pdf 141.4580078125k . file


----------



## barrygordon

As usual you are most helpful so please indulge me a little more.


1) Is a a tuning adapter required at this time on the BH network?


2) If so, for what is it needed? everything, if only some things then like what ?


3) If it is needed what are they charging for it?



TIA


----------



## Barry928

They are working backwards adding SDV content from least viewed to most viewed. So far not one channel I need is on the SDV list but that could change. You can skip the TA for now and just add it later when required. With so few actual Tivo users I don't think BH is going to charge anything for the TA but that is not official. I think the total number of Tivo users on the BH system was below 500.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15717465
> 
> 
> This barry has not answered that question ever. Barry928 may have. I am also interested in the answer as I just ordered a Tivo HD (Refurbished) on their 30 day trial guarantee



Yes, sorry, the other Barry. Or any Barry! Or anyone who's name begins with B. I'm feeling pretty open-minded about it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15717851
> 
> 
> A cable card inserted into a display does not enable SDV tuning. Only the Tivo with a tuning adapter supports SDV. I am sure the program guide info will come from the digital transmitters since the analogs are being shut off. Reading the supplied link it seems the EPG duty is moving from PBS to CBS.



Dang. I guess the reason that answer won't stick in my mind is that it sucks. (No offense to The Messenger.)


So do you think that "significant" channels will be SDV someday (or maybe they are already)? Yeah, that's a pretty wide-open question, with the definition of significant definitely up for debate. It just seems that BHN would have a strong desire to keep as many of the popular channels off of SDV for as long as possible. If I knew that this was their intent then I might pick up a card and just return it when/if they start moving significant channels to SDV.


And before I hit Submit I saw that you basically answered my question. SDV will start with the least viewed channels. That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## wsondermann

Here BTW is the full list of channels that are on SDV so far:

100 - MLB Network

177 - Chiller

376 - Events inDemand PPV

379 - XREAL

380 - Playboy Channel

381 - Fresh

382 - Shorteez

501-510 - NBA League Pass

521-526 - ESPN PPV

537-550 - NHL Center Ice/MLB Extra Innings

602 - Galavision (not 95)

604 - Infinito

605 - Caracol

606 - Canal Sur

609 - CNN Espanol

610 - Canal 24 Horas

612 - Fox Sports Espanol

614 - TVE Internacional

615 - Cine Latino

616 - Grandes Documentales

617 - Ultisima

618 - Toon Disney SAP

619 - Discovery Espanol

621 - History en Espanol


Apparently the new SD channels being added later this month (along with MLB Network HD) will be on SDV as wel.


----------



## HDClown

Only 500 TiVo users on all BH? I don' t believe that. Heck, I don't believe there are only 500 TiVo users on CFL BH.


----------



## DaveA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15716581
> 
> 
> Even though you mentioned that the card is 1-way and therefore won't support VOD, it still supports SDV, right?
> 
> 
> Also, regarding the TV Guide, I heard a rumor that it would be moving to the digital CBS channels. I have no idea if that will happen locally, or whether all TVs will support it. Maybe someone that knows more can comment?



HFB, thanks for the thanks. I was beginning to think that I wrote up all that for nothing!


Based on wsondermann's post, I tried channels 100 and 177. Ch 100 was static, and the TV wouldn't let me tune to Ch 177. I didn't try the other channels, since they are in tiers I don't subscribe to. The first 2 are proof enough to me that SDV and my CableCard don't play nice, as Barry said.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15720272
> 
> 
> Here BTW is the full list of channels that are on SDV so far:
> 
> 100 - MLB Network
> 
> 177 - Chiller
> 
> 376 - Events inDemand PPV
> 
> 379 - XREAL
> 
> 380 - Playboy Channel
> 
> 381 - Fresh
> 
> 382 - Shorteez
> 
> 501-510 - NBA League Pass
> 
> 521-526 - ESPN PPV
> 
> 537-550 - NHL Center Ice/MLB Extra Innings
> 
> 602 - Galavision (not 95)
> 
> 604 - Infinito
> 
> 605 - Caracol
> 
> 606 - Canal Sur
> 
> 609 - CNN Espanol
> 
> 610 - Canal 24 Horas
> 
> 612 - Fox Sports Espanol
> 
> 614 - TVE Internacional
> 
> 615 - Cine Latino
> 
> 616 - Grandes Documentales
> 
> 617 - Ultisima
> 
> 618 - Toon Disney SAP
> 
> 619 - Discovery Espanol
> 
> 621 - History en Espanol
> 
> 
> Apparently the new SD channels being added later this month (along with MLB Network HD) will be on SDV as well.




MLB Network HD 1001

CNN International 129

Gospel Music 168

Military History 149

Daystar 167

American Life 152

Crime and Investigation 148

The Sportsman Channel 118



Channels moving to SDV February 24th


FLIX - 275

Encore Channels 276-285

IFC - 286

Starz Channels 288 - 297

Movieplex - 298

Link to Tivo webpage for SDV support. Indicates tuning adapter is free from cable company.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveA* /forum/post/15721602
> 
> 
> HFB, thanks for the thanks. I was beginning to think that I wrote up all that for nothing!



It was a good post and I'm sure many others appreciated it. We all just get too used to good quality information flowing from these forums and sometimes forget to say thanks.







I know I'm guilty of that.


----------



## jimmycrank

Barry928,


The remote provided to me along with the Samsung HD box does in fact also control the SA box i have in my living room. I believe that was the question you were asking. That they share the IR code. Good thing its not RF or I'd really piss off my wife.


----------



## Barry928

Thanks for checking. That is good news we are staying with the original SA code set. Now if we could simply get a discreet ON and OFF code my phone would ring less.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15722955
> 
> 
> MLB Network HD 1001
> 
> CNN International 129
> 
> Gospel Music 168
> 
> Military History 149
> 
> Daystar 167
> 
> American Life 152
> 
> Crime and Investigation 148
> 
> The Sportsman Channel 118
> 
> 
> 
> Channels moving to SDV February 24th
> 
> 
> FLIX - 275
> 
> Encore Channels 276-285
> 
> IFC - 286
> 
> Starz Channels 288 - 297
> 
> Movieplex - 298
> 
> Link to Tivo webpage for SDV support. Indicates tuning adapter is free from cable company.



The new channels being added this month are currently on the system as hidden placeholder channels (they don't have video yet). What's interesting is that all of the new HD channels being added are also on SDV (with the exception of Lifetime Movie Network HD and Bravo HD).


----------



## Barry928

Uh..Oh. HD going to SDV. That will raise interest in the tuning adapters.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15735708
> 
> 
> Uh..Oh. HD going to SDV. That will raise interest in the tuning adapters.



I'm already annoyed I can't get the MLB Network on my tivo, I was hoping once it went to HD I wouldn't have any issues, but it seems now I will


----------



## Sgooter

Does BHN impose an extra charge if you exceed a set data/download limit, which could come into play if you frequently stream movies, such as from Netflix?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15737995
> 
> 
> Does BHN impose an extra charge if you exceed a set data/download limit, which could come into play if you frequently stream movies, such as from Netflix?



No, otherwise with all the online gaming I do I'd have a bill in the thousands







.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15737995
> 
> 
> Does BHN impose an extra charge if you exceed a set data/download limit, which could come into play if you frequently stream movies, such as from Netflix?



I have been reading that RoadRunner (not BHN specifically) is looking to implement bandwidth limits for new customers in some "test" markets. It appears that in those test markets, existing customers must opt-in to the bandwidth limits by way of a yearly contract, otherwise they will remain unlimited. Some other cable internet providers, like Comcast have already tried implementing bandwidth limits with varying degrees of failure.


IMHO, if you provide a 7-Mbps connection, you should be able to receive 7-Mbps of data all day every day, or about 2TB/month.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/15746154
> 
> 
> ...IMHO, if you provide a 7-Mbps connection, you should be able to receive 7-Mbps of data all day every day, or about 2TB/month.



Absolutely agree.


----------



## VGPOP

Can someone tell me how cable companies like Brighthouse add HD channels?


What I mean is, why is taking them so long to add all those HD channels that DirectV or another satellite have?


Do they have to sign contracts with the channel companies?


Why we only have one HBO/SHOWTIME for HD, DirectV has like all HBO's, cinemax, STARZ in HD.


I'm sorry for all these questions, I am fairly new in the HD industry.


----------



## HDClown

Anyone having internet outages around Casselberry area? Mine internet has been out all day. Support thinks it's the modem and is sending out a tech to replace it, but it was fine this morning when I left for work. TV is also fine.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Yeah, I agree that the ISP should provide an option for a guaranteed 7Mbps connection. And the ISP should also an option for a "most of the time" 7Mbps option where I can get 7Mbps most of the time. The former option will probably be priced a heck of a lot more than the latter option. (Surprise! Duh.) If you want more bandwidth then you need to pay for it. To me, it's unacceptable if I can barely access the net just because most of my neighbors are running fileshare/torrent servers and hogging all the bandwidth. If the infrastructure won't support us all getting max throughput, then the heavier users will have to pay more. And hopefully the ISPs will invest that extra money to upgrade the infrastructure (or risk losing customers).


The bottomline is that throttling isn't bad. Bad throttling is bad. Good throttling is good. Throttling without a adjective is just another noun. Throttling is all about fairness. If BHN screws it up then change ISPs.


Note: Don't get your panties in a twist over "7Mbps". It's just an example data rate. I don't know what the right rate is. And I don't know the right amount of monthly data. As usual the devil is in the details.


Note2: This topic can quickly go into the weeds and people can start saying nasty stuff. I hope we can get through it quickly, get everything off our chests, hug, and move along.


----------



## HDClown

I got a call from BHN today at 1pm because I am a TiVo owner. The script he read from basically said "We are changes technologies and it's not compatible with your TiVo, so we need to install a tuning adapter".


The tuning adapter's are free for the first 12 months, then they wull be $3.80/mo to rent (based on the current structure, I'm sure it will actually go up in 12 months).


He said they only have a limited number of technicians trained to install these (probably the same few guys trained to properly install/activate CableCARDs). They work M-Sat in 2 hour windows. I've actually get someone coming out tomorrow between 12 and 2pm.


----------



## markc

I have a guy coming to install cable cards and a tuning adapter also tomorrow for my Tivo


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.orlandosentinel.com/enter...,1641944.story Most in June but some know.


----------



## HDClown

Phone rang at 8:10am, it was the BHN tech who was tasked to install my Tuning Adapter. He had to ask me what it was. He has worked for BHN 14 years and he had NO prior knowledge of it. He and some other technicians were given the devices this morning and tasked with installation.


I told him I was proactively called yesterday about it and the CSR said there was a "Select number of people trained to install them". He's trying to find out from the regional manager what the deal is and if he's supposed to do it, or there is some other team.


Pretty funny.


----------



## Barry928

If he shows up and still does not know what to do give me a call. I can talk him through the process.


----------



## barrygordon

I just finished playing with the TiVo HD. I was one of the original TivO customers in days long ago.


I saw no real improvement in performance and with regard to the guide, what you are used to is what you like. I am now used to that Lousy SA83000. The broadband connection would not work it kept failing during configuration. I was forced to use a Phone line. StrGame over. The cable card costs 2.95, the service 12.95 and now the tuning adapter will cost 3.80 starting next year for a total of about $19.70 per month per unit and I would want two units. My Cable bill will not be reduced by that so it is a net monetary loss for no performance gain.


The government representatives of the cables companies, the FCC ought to. . . , oh whats the use!


----------



## HDClown

I was never an old school TiVo owner, the TiVoHD I got about a year ago was the first one I ever owned. It's hooked up with the TiVo branded 802.11g WiFi card. I had zero issues getting it working. I was fortunate to have a BHN tech trained in CableCARDs come and activate mine so that was smooth as well.


As far as TiVo itself goes, I preferred the Passport UI on the 8300HD PVR to the TiVo UI. With the new Navigator UI, it's somewhat of a trade-off now. We were going to drop our 8300HD PVR due to the horrible downgrade from Passport -> Navigator but I've decided to wait for the next major Navigator update that is supposed to "restore all previous functionality".


I've found that the hardcore TiVo lovers uses features I don't, like the advanced search and they really enjoy that fact that TiVo recommends stuff for them. My wife and I don't need any of those features, so it's just extra stuff I can live without. However the addition of stuff like Netflix streaming makes them very attractive compared to the VOD currently offered by BHN.


I did a 3 year pre-purchase on my TiVo survice, which brought the price down substancially. I forgot how much, but something like $6.50-7.50/mo I think. They don't offer the 3 year anymore but they do offer a 1 year that brings it to $8.25/mo. Or you can do the lifetime for $299.


----------



## barrygordon

The Tech that came was well versed in setup but he only had two cablecards and one of them was defective. Just too much hassle. I guess BHN has won. I have gotten used to their "inadequacies". I guess I have grown past "Illegetemi non Carborundum" (sorry my Latin is also very rusty) and no longer deisre to tilt at the vastly multiplied mumber of windmills out there.


My new paradigm is "pay for performance" and I am having a pretty hard time following that model. Too much "Stuff" out there just does not perform. The whole A/V industry now races to market with software based products that do not work well with each other and which they can't seem to fix. Something needs to be done about that. Would probably be a great stimulus to the economy if consumers were able to buy things that worked as advertised


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> As far as TiVo itself goes, I preferred the Passport UI on the 8300HD PVR to the TiVo UI. With the new Navigator UI, it's somewhat of a trade-off now. We were going to drop our 8300HD PVR due to the horrible downgrade from Passport -> Navigator but I've decided to wait for the next major Navigator update that is supposed to "restore all previous functionality".



Speaking of a Navigator update I heard some people on another forum got some sort of software update recently that supposedly has an improved interface and other feature improvements. Anyone have info on that?


(Personally I like the blue interface).


----------



## markc

I had BH come out and install a cable card and Tuning adapter for my new TiVo. When I called the office a few days ago, the person taking the order said they didn't have dual tner cards. No big deal they would give me two cards. They were backed up today so the first tech showed up 1 1/2 hours late and he had another tech who is more savy with this stuff join him. It took a while to get it hooked up because the tech brought a dual tuner card. The first guy wasn't that knowledgable so thank God the second person was there. They hooked everything up but couldn't get a CSR back at the headend who knew about the cable cards and tuning adapter. They finally got someone who knew their stuff and one issue was the card they brought me was assigned to another customer. So when they finally got everything straigtened out, they were able to get the cable card tripped and we though we got all the channels at first. I told the tech to try 100 MLB network because I read that was on SDV. No luck and the light on the front of the Tuning adapter was still blinking. The second tech then rebooted the TiVo and it took a while for the TiVo to download the software needed for then adapter. Once that was done, it worked perfectly. I didn't get much time to play yet because I had to go to work. I was lucky to get a knowledgeable tech.


----------



## HDClown

No one showed up for my install yesterday. I didn't even get a call back. I got a voicemail at 3:36pm from BHN saying that they had to re-schedule because the tuning adapter's weren't availabe. Funny, the guy I spoke with at 8:10am told me he was given them that morning.


It amazes me how there can be such a HUGE lack of communication within this organization. The fact that tech were given devices they were not informed about. The fact that the techs have to be bounced around between reps at the headend to find one who knows about CableCARDs and TA's, the fact that they send out tech's to install CableCARDs who don't know how to do it. Unreal.


Fortunately, there's no good channels on SDV yet, so it's not a big deal, so I'll call tomorrow to reschedule.


Markc - I'm curious to find out how much BHN charges for a MultiStream (M) CableCARD. If it's the same price per month as a SingleStream (S) card is, then I'm going to call to get an M card. I only have 1 S card now, but if I can get an M and thus dual tuning for the same price, then why not do it?


----------



## FLBuckeye

Daytona Speed weeks and Speed HD


Sure would have been nice if BH could have got this new channel to us in time for the biggest race week of the year.


I still have hope they can pull it together in time for Thursday's dual 150s that are on Speed. Followed by the truck race Friday.


----------



## fljoe

I just hooked up my new Samsung 61" LED DLP TV to the HD cablebox and I am seeing something strange. Only on the ABC HD or WFTV HD channel, the screen blanks intermittently for about a second. I have also seen the picture freeze ans sometimes pixelated. The other HD channels like FOX HD, CBS HD and NBC HD are fine.


My other two HD TVs have no problem with the ABD HD or WFTV HD. The only reason I can think of is this TV is the farthest away from the point where the cable comes into my house so there must be some kind of degradation in the signal. I do have a power amplifier on the outside of the house where the signal comes in from the street.


Any clues as to what I can check.


BTW I have hooked the TV with component out from the cable box as this cable box does not have HDMI out. I am installing the cable cards in my TivO HD tomorrow, so this cable box is going back.


----------



## barrygordon

Don't waste your time. Have BH come to the house and audit your signal at all key points along the path (Pedestal, Input to amp, output of amp, i/o of any splitters in the path, at the TV) Ask the to specifically check the frequencies where abcHD and WFTV HD are located.


----------



## Barry928

If this is another example of low sync on 720p channels I am interested in a report. Go to the ABC or WFTV channel and see the dropouts then go into the menus and change the output of the cable box to 1080i only to see if the problem goes away. Is this the SA8300HD or SA8300HDC?


----------



## fljoe

Its a very old SA8300HD box. I will definitely set the output to 1080i only.


Do I need to do this once I get the cablecards installed on the TiVo HD box?


----------



## Barry928

No one has reported a 720p problem on the Tivo boxes but it would be one more clue if the Tivo does or does not have a problem.


----------



## fljoe

Sure .. I will update on this after I get the TiVo cablecards installed tomorrow


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Just an update from way back that ABC HD is still out-of-sync with late audio. I guess only a few of us have ever noticed. Luckily I got a new tv recently that requires the audio to be delayed about 100ms which works for everything else in my system but ABC. Now that I'm delaying for the tv I can now move the audio forward by removing the delay ( setting back to 0ms ) on my receiver when watching ABC. It seems about right so at this time I'd guesstimate that ABC HD's audio is around 100 ms late and has been since at least when the new software software was installed in my area (not that I know there's a direct correlation there, but that's when I remember noticing it for the first time). The BHN tech support email people supposedly forwarded it on the engineers back in December, but I've never heard anything from them or seen any difference in the channel. Just an FYI for any who are better connected to the BHN folks than I am.


----------



## Barry928

Hi Kevin- I dropped a note to the chief engineer at WFTV. Is this all the time or only when they are broadcasting ABC?


----------



## Barry928

I don't think the problem is at WFTV but they have all the monitors for air and cable sitting right next to each other. I am going off the report that all the other channels are fine except WFTV on Brighthouse.


----------



## jimmycrank

I get the same on WFTV from time to time. It's definitely not all the time. In fact, it's REALLY noticable during HD sporting events. You never notice it in football until they show the announcers faces and they are waay off. You can notice it a bit when you watch basketball. Turn the volume up and listen for the bounce of the ball. It's usually out of sync with the video.


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15776079
> 
> 
> If this is another example of low sync on 720p channels I am interested in a report. Go to the ABC or WFTV channel and see the dropouts then go into the menus and change the output of the cable box to 1080i only to see if the problem goes away. Is this the SA8300HD or SA8300HDC?



I just got home and checked the cable box. Its a vintage Explorer 3100HD box. I did try to go into Settings ... however I only see Quick Settimgs, Audio etc ... nowhere to change the resolution to 1080i.


Anyway this box is going back to BHN tomorrow as the new cablecards will be installed on the TiVo HD. I will say a prayer tonight for the cablecard and the tuning adapter install to go smoothly.


----------



## Barry928

in the menu go right to "display" then down to "output resolution"


----------



## fljoe

Unfortunately I only have the following options under Display:

Clock Options

Power ON Channel

Language

Banner Duration

Sort By Favorites


No Aspect Ratio or Output Resolution as on my other boxes :-(


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15779211
> 
> 
> Hi Kevin- I dropped a note to the chief engineer at WFTV. Is this all the time or only when they are broadcasting ABC?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15779797
> 
> 
> I don't think the problem is at WFTV but they have all the monitors for air and cable sitting right next to each other. I am going off the report that all the other channels are fine except WFTV on Brighthouse.



It's all the time anytime of watched which is pretty much restricted to their prime-time nationally fed programming. The problem is if people just quickly glance at the feed they probably won't notice it since you have to sit and watch and pay attention since lip-sync may look acceptable with a slight delay but you'll start to notice other sound effects not being quite right in relation to the object causing the sound, such as door closings, hand knockings, any object striking another, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/15779748
> 
> 
> Could be a BHN HD box problem or a problem unique to your setup. Have you tried directly tuning to the OTA or qam signal with your TV?



It's not unique to my setup since a friend of mine a mile away has noticed the same issue and a few others on this thread noticed. I just think too many people are busy doing other things while watching tv and are just not noticing and I tend to actually sit and watch. The audio's late in anything from Lost to Life on Mars to Eli Stone (when it wasn't cancelled) to Extreme Makeover Home Edition.


Luckily as I mentioned it's not as annoying as before since I can now compensate for it, but before when I had a CRT everything was in-sync with no need for Audio delay and I couldn't advance the audio sync before. So in this case LCD video delay has turned into an advantage.










I still think it's something they should fix to at least match the other channels.


----------



## xteddyx

24 tonight is in 4:3 with a letter boxed image. any ideas


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/15781586
> 
> 
> 24 tonight is in 4:3 with a letter boxed image. any ideas



Must be a BHN problem. I have it in 16x9, with OTA.


----------



## HDClown

Barry,


A tech from Groupware came out and my TA was connected. He also called it in and gave the serial #, then he left. This was the first time he ever installed one and didn't really know what to do so he was largely useless.


After he left, I rebooted my TiVoHD. The TiVo see the TA and it can pull diagnostics. Green light on the TA is solid. I pulled up a few of the channels listed in this thread (118, 148, 149) but they don't come in.


Do I need to do anything on my TiVoHD (such as a new channel scan?) or does something have to be done at the head end.


----------



## JH2003

We had a social event a few nights ago in which a BHN Repair/Service manager was present. Once he told us where he worked, we, unfortunately, bombarded him with questions. Generally, we lack understanding of what BHN is doing. For specific problems, he took names and said he would dispatch a tech. Summary of discussions:


Digital phone service - if properly installated it should ring up to five phones. If not, call service.


More HD channels - dependent on getting SDV working properly. Need bandwith.


SDV - Problems with SDV are being fixed nightly with updates. SDV is key to remaining competitive. This is true for all cable companies. Low use channels have been moved and are being used to expose problems/fixes. SDV delay should be less than 1 second, and this is not the case for some SDV channels. Working to solve.


Mystro - Had to go this way to get SDV. Non SDV problems with Mystro will be addresed (guide, recording failures, etc.) after SDV problems are resolved and roll out of additional HD channels begins.


I should have taken notes, as I do not recall all of the discussions. I felt sorry for him as this was supposed to be a social event, not a work event.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15784865
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> A tech from Groupware came out and my TA was connected. He also called it in and gave the serial #, then he left. This was the first time he ever installed one and didn't really know what to do so he was largely useless.
> 
> 
> After he left, I rebooted my TiVoHD. The TiVo see the TA and it can pull diagnostics. Green light on the TA is solid. I pulled up a few of the channels listed in this thread (118, 148, 149) but they don't come in.
> 
> 
> Do I need to do anything on my TiVoHD (such as a new channel scan?) or does something have to be done at the head end.



Ask the Tivo to download the latest update from the internet.


----------



## markc

Having issues with TiVo Series 3 HD and the tuning adapter. With just cable cards, all the channels tune properly but of course I don't get MLB network because it is SDV. When the TA is in line, I get MLB network and all channels properly except 1-4. BH techs have been here yesterday and this morning and a supervisor id coming this afternoon. What seems to be happening is the TA is channel mapping the first 4 channels as the Orlando system in staed of Melbourne. Channel 1 is the Brevard government channel and doesn't decode at all. Channel 2 is suppose to be WESH here but is coming up as WMFE as in Orlando. Channel 3 is the same in both locations. Channel 4 is suppose to be the ION channel here but is coming up as WESH as in Orlando. The channel guide info from TiVo is showing what I am suppose to get and is correct. It seems to be a software issue on BH's end. I will update after this afternoon.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15784865
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> A tech from Groupware came out and my TA was connected. He also called it in and gave the serial #, then he left. This was the first time he ever installed one and didn't really know what to do so he was largely useless.
> 
> 
> After he left, I rebooted my TiVoHD. The TiVo see the TA and it can pull diagnostics. Green light on the TA is solid. I pulled up a few of the channels listed in this thread (118, 148, 149) but they don't come in.
> 
> 
> Do I need to do anything on my TiVoHD (such as a new channel scan?) or does something have to be done at the head end.



Channels 118, 148 and 149 are SDV channels but they haven't been launched yet and won't be 'til later this month. Even on Mystro tuning those channels for right now brings up a "channel not available" screen. Try 100 or 177 instead.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15785237
> 
> 
> Channels 118, 148 and 149 are SDV channels but they haven't been launched yet and won't be 'til later this month. Even on Mystro tuning those channels for right now brings up a "channel not available" screen. Try 100 or 177 instead.



Thanks, I'll do that when I get home.


Barry, my TiVo already has the newest update available.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/15781816
> 
> 
> Have you tryed your tv's internal tuner to directly tune and check the sync on the clear QAM WFTV-HD BH cable signal or the off air WFTV-HD signal?



Nope, last time I mentioned the sync, someone else who was seeing the problem said they weren't over the air and I haven't tried using the built-in tuner. I did try using the pass-through connection when I first got the tv but that didn't seem to work so I guess it requires a direct cable connection?


----------



## fljoe

Finally had the TiVo cablecards and the tuning adapter installed today. Took 2 techs (external contractors) 3 full hours to get everything sorted out. What a drama ...


The guy first looked at the entry point at the outside of my house and got a reading of +13db. Then he said I had a power amplifier installed on the outside and it was unnecessary, so he decided to remove it and connected everything back without the power amp.


He didn't have a Multi-stream card and when asked as to why he didn't have it, he said it didn't work well with Series3 TivoHD and two single stream cards worked better. Finally after installing both the cable cards, I only got some HD channels. My other HD box in the kids room now stopped working and had a message "This box is not authorized by your cable provider" Finally after he called someone up at BHN and was on the phone with them for almost 30 minutes, got that HD box working again.


Then he installed the tuning adapter and the green light was always blinking. He called BHN again and asked someone over there to send a signal to the tuning adapter, still only blinking green light.


I now told him to measure the signal strength at the cable outlet in this room and most of the channels read a pathetic -12.5 to -2.5 dB. Now I got real frustrated and asked them to install the amplifier back, to which he replied it won't make a difference and I should ask Brighthouse to re-do the cable inside my house since my cables were the old RG56 and not the latest RG6 ones. I finally managed to convince him to re-install the amplifier and he reluctantly put in a new one and viola the tuning adapter light turned solid green and I could see the missing HDTV signals on the TivoHD box.


Tivo issued a message for me to re-do the Guided setup and after almost an hour of updating the latest software and downloading updates, I have everything working perfectly now. I did tune into channel 100 and 177 and everything is there.


Also the 1 second screen blanking on WFTVHD is gone now. Picture still gets a little bit pixelated once in a while, so I am wondering whether to have BHN come out and re-wire everything to the new RG6 cable as the tech suggested.


----------



## Barry928

Wow. What an adventure just to install the T.A. Glad everything came out good in the end. The installer does have a point about the severe attenuation of your RF levels in the house. Losing 13db in 50 or 100 feet of wire is a lot. More likely to be a bad connector or splitter than the RG59 but it might be kinked badly.


----------



## HDClown

I tried 100 and nothing come in, but 177 comes in fine. Maybe I need to run through the guide setup again


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

My box just finished a software update about 10 minutes ago. At a glance the interface has a new much more pleasing color scheme now than the harsh blues from before. Font looks better and the On Demand menus are now darker.


Here's the versions I see:


PTV: v6.14.94.1sp - Thu May 22, 2008

RES: 2.4.4-16-ptv (Pyramid Peak) Dec 23 2008

DAM: 0.9e Dec 23 2008

PE: 3.9d32 (MDN 2.4.1) May 28 2008

Host: 1.38 MDN 2.4 Dec 23 2008

HTRA: 4.1.49p May 6 2008


----------



## HDClown

My bosx updated as well. The guide looks nicer in terms of color and font. I thought it still had the problem with cutting off descriptions but that seems to have been fixed. Can anyone else confirm?


Barry, any idea what other things were updated, aside form a color/font scheme?


PS - How do I get the version info on my box?


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15791659
> 
> 
> I tried 100 and nothing come in, but 177 comes in fine. Maybe I need to run through the guide setup again



Well, the STA is certainly working to some degree. I tuned to 177 and turned the power to the STA off and the channel went out. Same for 21 (QVC). I didn't see QVC in the list of SDV channels posted here however, but it seems to be. Anyone have a current official list? I still can't get anything on 100 (MLB) though. Comes in fine on my 8300HD


Also, I was not able to get SDV channels back by merely turning the power to the STA back on. I had to reboot my TiVo, is this to be expected?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15793126
> 
> 
> PS - How do I get the version info on my box?



Press and hold the select button. When the mail icon flashes on the box, press the down arrow. This can be done on the remote.


There's about 28 pages, go to the high teens and you'll find a Software Versions page.


----------



## wsondermann

I also got a software update last night. Updated to MDN 2.4.4 from 2.4.1. Aside from the different color scheme I don't see anything else different yet.


----------



## wsondermann

I also got the software update last night. It updated from MDN 2.4.1 to 2.4.4. Aside from the different color scheme I don't see anything else different yet.


> Quote:
> Well, the STA is certainly working to some degree. I tuned to 177 and turned the power to the STA off and the channel went out. Same for 21 (QVC). I didn't see QVC in the list of SDV channels posted here however, but it seems to be. Anyone have a current official list? I still can't get anything on 100 (MLB) though. Comes in fine on my 8300HD


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15720272


----------



## heyitsme

Was awake last night at 3am when the box rebooted and got the new software. I checked a number of things that were on our list that we gave Barry and didn't see anything fixed except the colors / fonts. Also, is it just me or are the menu graphics more pixelated now, perhaps compressed to make them faster?


----------



## Barry928

This was nothing more than a small maintenance release that fixed a couple issues with SDV and had a different look. No new features in this release.


----------



## thericky

14 new channels coming over the course of 14 days beginning on February 20


7 new HD

Golf HD - 1334

MLB HD - 1001

Versus HD - 1322

Speed HD - 1332

CNBC HD - 1325

Bravo HD - 1357

Lifetime Movie Network HD - 1308


7 new SD

CNN International - 129

Gospel Music - 168

Military History - 149

Day Star - 167

Crime and Investigation - 148

Sportsman - 118

American Life - 152


But no Gameshow Network (GSN) yet.









http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/14channels/default.aspx


----------



## Tim James

Speed HD, hurray! Now I just wonder what kind of programming is in HD...


----------



## VGPOP

I have read here that we have received a new update in the digital box. I have both a DVR and a HD DVR.


My DVR got the update. The interface is different, fonts are different. Layout is different (darker than the previous one)


But my HD DVR have not received this new update. Is this only for DVR?


Anyone with their HD DVR received this new update?


I have the EXPLORER 8300HDC. (for HD DVR)


Thanks in advanced.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/15798477
> 
> 
> 14 new channels coming over the course of 14 days beginning on February 20
> 
> 
> 7 new HD
> 
> Golf HD - 1334
> 
> MLB HD - 1001
> 
> Versus HD - 1322
> 
> Speed HD - 1332
> 
> CNBC HD - 1325
> 
> Bravo HD - 1357
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network HD - 1308
> 
> 
> 7 new SD
> 
> CNN International - 129
> 
> Gospel Music - 168
> 
> Military History - 149
> 
> Day Star - 167
> 
> Crime and Investigation - 148
> 
> Sportsman - 118
> 
> American Life - 152
> 
> 
> But no Gameshow Network (GSN) yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/14channels/default.aspx



Thanks! I got an email saying thet would strart giving these channels Feb 20.


MLB HD and CNBC HD are the only worthy one that interests me.


----------



## Motham

MLB and Speed will interest me.


Golf Channel??? YAWN!!

What's next....PDC....Paint Drying Channel!!

Oh well, at least it's something, and some folks will enjoy it.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thericky* /forum/post/15798477
> 
> 
> 14 new channels coming over the course of 14 days beginning on February 20
> 
> 
> 7 new HD
> 
> Golf HD - 1334
> 
> MLB HD - 1001
> 
> Versus HD - 1322
> 
> Speed HD - 1332
> 
> CNBC HD - 1325
> 
> Bravo HD - 1357
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network HD - 1308
> 
> 
> 7 new SD
> 
> CNN International - 129
> 
> Gospel Music - 168
> 
> Military History - 149
> 
> Day Star - 167
> 
> Crime and Investigation - 148
> 
> Sportsman - 118
> 
> American Life - 152
> 
> 
> But no Gameshow Network (GSN) yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/14channels/default.aspx




The reason why I went to U-Verse plus they have Boomerang (as a linear channel not as a limited on demand service, both GSN and Boomerang are on the Tampa BHN system)


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/15799836
> 
> 
> I have read here that we have received a new update in the digital box. I have both a DVR and a HD DVR.
> 
> 
> My DVR got the update. The interface is different, fonts are different. Layout is different (darker than the previous one)
> 
> 
> But my HD DVR have not received this new update. Is this only for DVR?
> 
> 
> Anyone with their HD DVR received this new update?
> 
> 
> I have the EXPLORER 8300HDC. (for HD DVR)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced.



The 8300HDC is an OCAP box. All OCAP devices will receive this update sometime in March.


----------



## captaincl

I have an 8300HD DVR and received the update


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/15800032
> 
> 
> I have an 8300HD DVR and received the update



Well, I should receive mine anytime soon, hopefully.


----------



## barrygordon

I have an 8300HDC dvr and do not see any differnce in the pictures fonts etc. so I do not think I got it.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/15799932
> 
> 
> The reason why I went to U-Verse plus they have Boomerang (as a linear channel not as a limited on demand service, both GSN and Boomerang are on the Tampa BHN system)



Did you hit Submit before finishing your sentence?


Or are you saying you went to U-Verse because BHN is adding channels?


Or you went to U-Verse because they have GSN and Bommerang?


----------



## Barry928

I checked my video resolution settings tonight and all of my resolutions are shut off except for 1080i. I had to manually switch the others back on. It bothers me when software updates reset preference settings to default.


----------



## HDClown

Since getting my STA installed, my TiVoHD very frequently turns onto the "you have a Tuning Adapter" installed screen. It will flip back to this screen randomly while watching TV or a recorded show as well.


The screen says to "verify the TA is working properly". You can continue to ignore or go to the TA screen where you can test channels using the CableCARD, run TA Diags, or DVR Diags. I've gone into the test w/CableCARD screen numerours times and flipped through various non-SDV and a few SDV channels, then quit. The TiVo still brings me to the "verify the TA is working properly" screen randomly. Any way to stop this?


----------



## fljoe

I just had the TA installed 2 days ago and then I did run Guided Setup again and restarted the TiVo. I have not seen the TA message yet ...


----------



## HDClown

More TA issues. I have come into the room and saw the green light on the TA flashing. I press the power button and can't seem to get it to turn back on with the power button. I have to pull the A/C cord.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15800277
> 
> 
> I checked my video resolution settings tonight and all of my resolutions are shut off except for 1080i. I had to manually switch the others back on. It bothers me when software updates reset preference settings to default.



^^ ditto ..... are they aware the s/w updates do this, or is it they just don't care?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spriteman* /forum/post/15809862
> 
> 
> ^^ ditto ..... are they aware the s/w updates do this, or is it they just don't care?



Maybe there's something else going on. I've never had mine do this. It's always stuck the settings I've given it through updates.


----------



## james32746




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15800208
> 
> 
> Did you hit Submit before finishing your sentence?
> 
> 
> Or are you saying you went to U-Verse because BHN is adding channels?
> 
> 
> Or you went to U-Verse because they have GSN and Bommerang?



One reason I went to U-Verse is because they have GSN and Boomerang (can't live without Press Your Luck and the Flintstones).


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james32746* /forum/post/15821389
> 
> 
> One reason I went to U-Verse is because they have GSN and Boomerang (can't live without Press Your Luck and the Flintstones).



You crack me up.


----------



## Wolfpanther

I have an Explorer 8000. Channel 1028 RTN comes through with the picture centered in the middle of the page. If I rewind or fast forward the picture moves to the right and goes off the screen. I have gone through all the menus and can not find an option to stretch the picture. Am I unable to do this unless I have an HD box? Thank you. Pam


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolfpanther* /forum/post/15827549
> 
> 
> I have an Explorer 8000. Channel 1028 RTN comes through with the picture centered in the middle of the page. If I rewind or fast forward the picture moves to the right and goes off the screen. I have gone through all the menus and can not find an option to stretch the picture. Am I unable to do this unless I have an HD box? Thank you. Pam



RTN looks that way because I believe that's how WRDQ broadcasts it--it's a 4:3 picture in a 16:9 container.So even though it's SD it's really 16:9 instead of 4:3. I'm not aware of any way to stretch it.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Went to the Daytona 500 yesterday, set the race to record at home and when I went to watch it today I had about 10 minutes. Thanks Brighthouse.


----------



## tbcii

Looking into U-verse. Can't find a channel lineup (but I haven't looked real hard). Is there any compare/contrast or pros/cons for U-Verse and Brighthouse? I for one would like to see how they stack up against each other. I'm not unhappy with brighthouse, nor am I entirely thrilled with them either. But U-verse flier came, and competition is good for the consumer...


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbcii* /forum/post/15838007
> 
> 
> Looking into U-verse. Can't find a channel lineup (but I haven't looked real hard). Is there any compare/contrast or pros/cons for U-Verse and Brighthouse? I for one would like to see how they stack up against each other. I'm not unhappy with brighthouse, nor am I entirely thrilled with them either. But U-verse flier came, and competition is good for the consumer...



Barry928 used to have a great table comparing the channels on BHN, DirectTV, Dish, ... I don't remember if U-verse was in the table. And I'm not sure if Barry created the table or was just passing it around. I think his signature used to have a link to the table, so I'd start there.


----------



## Barry928

Busted. I have not yet updated the ODTV website to include u-verse. First on my to do list. Here is a list for now.


----------



## tbcii

thanks for the info. Now laid off, plenty of time to go thru it.


----------



## wsondermann

Info on new channels: WBCC-DT channels have just been added.

1168 - WBCC

1169 - UCF TV

1170 - BPS (Brevard Public Schools)

1171 - FKN (Florida Knowledge Network)


Mun2 is now a free channel on 163.


----------



## DamonCollins

I have my U-Verse coming on Thursday... I can't wait until I get to call Brighthouse to come get their sh!t AND I can't wait to tell them it is all because of the Mystro software...I hate it!


----------



## NYMan

I don't know if this has been posted before...


Did anybody else notice that FOX has started to broadcast the local news in HD?


I don't know when the HD broadcast launched but it's great to see that 3 out of the 4 major local news stations are now broadcasting in HD; which leaves Local 6 as the only local news station still broadcasting only in SD...


Kind of sad because Local 6 used to be my news of choice before I upgraded to HD service. Hopefully now that they're the only one left, they'll switch to broadcasting in HD soon as well.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYMan* /forum/post/15842831
> 
> 
> Kind of sad because Local 6 used to be my news of choice before I upgraded to HD service. Hopefully now that they're the only one left, they'll switch to broadcasting in HD soon as well.



I refuse to watch anything on channel 6, until they get rid of the gray pillar bars and make them black like they should be. Those gray pillar bars look horrible and look even worse when they are mixed with black letter boxing.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/bright021809.htm says what channels are going to be addded.


----------



## wsondermann

I don't know if anyone else noticed this but a new VOD channel popped up recently in the program guide on 304 called Primetime on Demand. So far it has various network programs from CBS, NBC, and FX.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15852021
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone else noticed this but a new VOD channel popped up recently in the program guide on 304 called Primetime on Demand. So far it has various network programs from CBS, NBC, and FX.



Oh I will have to check that out! I also found 'mystery' channels. When my box rebooted I had to reset all my favorites. In doing so, I found 702, which is a shopping channel (NBC at home I think) and 711, which is like a status channel for you box. I also found channels 1810-1813 and 1817. Nothing on these but you can tune to them. Any clue as to what may show up on them in the future?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/15851989
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/bright021809.htm says what channels are going to be addded.



Channel list was posted here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post15798477


----------



## NYMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/15844873
> 
> 
> I noticed fox 35 about a week ago while flipping channels had the HD logo in the corner on news, I also noticed that in between HD studio and prerocorded fluff pieces, they still do crappy poor qualty analog 4:3 microwave live shots of real stories.
> 
> 
> As for el malo, I mean 6, they continue to do a bang up job, in case you didnt notice they have bigger problems right now than lack of HD news, Bob Frier their lead anchor signed off last Friday for the last time with, "watch us while you can" it was hilarious and sad all at once! Just another high profile anchor gone like Marla Weech several months back, all part of el malo's plan to make more himself and have the worst station around. When is this station gonna be put up for sale to a real owner? and when will somebody replace that blowhard GM who has single handedly driven his station into the ground?



I agree that their out of studio picture quality is by far the worst; that's why I was so shocked when I saw that they upgraded to HD.


I'd rather the studio shots look great instead of the entire newscast looking crappy like it was before...


Bob Friar left Local 6!?!?


Did he give a reason why? He was one of my favorite anchors on any of the local news stations.


I wish I could have seen his last broadcast but I blame them for not switching to HD as the reason why...


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/15852668
> 
> 
> Oh I will have to check that out! I also found 'mystery' channels. When my box rebooted I had to reset all my favorites. In doing so, I found 702, which is a shopping channel (NBC at home I think) and 711, which is like a status channel for you box. I also found channels 1810-1813 and 1817. Nothing on these but you can tune to them. Any clue as to what may show up on them in the future?



I actually know of a bunch of hidden channels on the system already, except for 1810-1813 and 1817. I'll have to investigate those when I get home tonight.


702 is actually listed as a "community channel", which points to the analog version of ShopNBC (don't really know why). 701 is another "community channel" which points to the Zap2It guide. The 711 Status channel has been around forever now, even since Passport. You might also look at channels 1709 and 1718--these are visitor information channels for tourists in hotel rooms (although they are subscription channels).


These hidden or "mystery" channels are usually either test channels or placeholder channels for services that have yet to be launched.


----------



## barrygordon

Florida stations news offices are the most obnoxious in the entire country. The nonsense they scroll, assumes idiots in the viewing public. Thier pre-occupation with crime, polioce and sensationalist journalism is hard to understand. I refuse to watch local news any longer.


----------



## rich21

And don't forget Orlando-centric coverage, spend way too much time covering tabloid news or making news in to a tabloid story, and what little news they actually cover is repeated over and over and ....


Gave up watching local news awhile ago.


----------



## VGPOP

I was wondering why Brighthouse doesn't add more HD movie channels?


Like Cinemax HD, STARZ HD, The Movie Channel HD.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15858442
> 
> 
> Florida stations news offices are the most obnoxious in the entire country. The nonsense they scroll, assumes idiots in the viewing public. Thier pre-occupation with crime, polioce and sensationalist journalism is hard to understand. I refuse to watch local news any longer.



As one who travels a lot, I really don't see any difference in local news between Florida and any place else. In the news delivery business competition is stiff and they all want to be the first to report the dirt. Viewers today have very little interest in the goody two shoes news stories, but love the dirt.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> *Day 1 of 14 Channels in 14 Days Campaign Features Lifetime Movie Network HD Launch at Noon Friday Feb 20 2009*
> 
> Maitland, FL--Get your popcorn and hankies ready as Bright House Networks launches Lifetime Movie Network HD at noon, Friday, February 20 as the first new channel in Bright House Networks unprecedented plan to add 14 new channels in 14 days.



Entire news release: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/newsroo....aspx?id=33852


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/15859665
> 
> 
> I was wondering why Brighthouse doesn't add more HD movie channels?
> 
> 
> Like Cinemax HD, STARZ HD, The Movie Channel HD.



Pretty sad huh.... We have had HBO and SHO HD since the beginning but no sign of these. I think they are scheduled right after the HD Knitting and Paint Drying channels.


----------



## xteddyx

since brighthouse has decided again that we dont deserve the rest of the hbo/max/starz hd lineup i have dropped those out of my package. i am disappointed that i will have to pull out dvds to watch a quick movie but apparently brighthouse seams to think that hd viewers care more about the lifetime movie network.


but hey i guess whatever comes cheep.


----------



## MattKey

my guess is that wftv along with 100's of other tv stations still xmitting analog and digital side by side either have a policy in place to simul the crawls or the equipment in use is set up to simul the crawls. Most scenarios would have a stream in which anything one would want to do eng-wise with their signal starts at the digital and then since analog is still in place in some cases, streams along down through the analog. In your argument about the lost hd episode having the crawl, I agree it would be nice to place the crawl on the appropriate stream only, but its most likely a decision that was made and also could be more costly to separate the cg paths. just a thought. HOWEVER, what gets my gall is that the public for some reason or another seems to think that the reason for all these crawls is the tv stations themselves, quite the contrary, its the good old government who is mandating all the crawls and psa's. of course its good for the tv stations because it theoretically helps their viewers with the information especially about concerns with channel re-scanning......Speaking of re-scans, I have been hearing stories already about different markets where quite a few people are having trouble re-acquiring. the difficulty level seems to depend on tv model, for instance I am reading that the Vizio sets are showing up as being the most difficult to re-scan. wrong forum for this, but sort of related to what we were discussing earlier......


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/15860141
> 
> 
> Pretty sad huh.... We have had HBO and SHO HD since the beginning but no sign of these. I think they are scheduled right after the HD Knitting and Paint Drying channels.



Now there is nothing more exciting than "knit one, pearl two" in HD







. I hear you though I wish we had more HD movie channels. It even has my hubby thinking of getting a Blu-Ray player and he's not even the gadget geek!


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Has anyone in Melbourne been having trouble with 1359 Food Network HD or 1361 HGTV HD? Both these have severe macro blocking.

1369 and 1370 are OK.


----------



## jabetcha

I've been trying to compare what the actual cost will be if I were to switch from BH to UVerse when it becomes available in my area. I've created this spreadsheet with all the options for both so you can calculate your monthly bill with different options (including tax).


This spreadsheet does not include phone service, just cable and internet. Nor does it account for any promotional pricing/installation cost or cash back.


General observations:
Premiums are about 30% more expensive with UVerse
U200+HD w/ Elite is 35% more than BH with RR Standard
UVerse has many more HD premium channels
Uverse is currently limited to 2 HD streams per household at the same time (BH is unlimited)
UVerse has the whole-house DVR, BH requires separate DVRs in other rooms
BH pricing for premium channels drops as you add more channels


I hope this helps anyone who is looking to switch providers. For my situation, my bill would increase by about $20/month to switch and keep the same services.

 

BH vs ATT.zip 6.7490234375k . file


----------



## VGPOP

Can someone explain to me why sometimes some of the HD channels and non-HD channels switch into a different one?


Just a moment ago, I am flipping channels and A&E HD channel switched into another channel (channel 45, it actually had that logo) and it was supposed to be airing "The first 48" and it was actually showing some 70's show.


This is the not the first time it has happened. (since I purchased this HDTV Friday before Superbowl)


For example, one time almost all my STARZ channels turned into something else.


STARZ was BET

STARZ Edge was MTV

STARZ Black was Lifetime.

STARZ Cinema was National Geographic Channel.


The only way I could fix it was to turned off box completely and let it load again.


But it's not like a regular non-HD box. This one takes longer.


Anyone experienced this?


I have the EXPLORER 8300HDC Box (HD DVR)


Thanks.


----------



## JBM_Mac

I have a quick question that I hope someone can answer for me. My 8300HDC box rebooted itself this afternoon and since then, I have a number "2" on the top right of my screen.


Has this happened to anyone else...? Also, how do you get rid of it. It's not the TV according to the manufacturer. They said it has to do with the cable company.


I appreciate any help.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/15865188
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me why sometimes some of the HD channels and non-HD channels switch into a different one?
> 
> 
> Just a moment ago, I am flipping channels and A&E HD channel switched into another channel (channel 45, it actually had that logo) and it was supposed to be airing "The first 48" and it was actually showing some 70's show.
> 
> 
> This is the not the first time it has happened. (since I purchased this HDTV Friday before Superbowl)
> 
> 
> For example, one time almost all my STARZ channels turned into something else.
> 
> 
> STARZ was BET
> 
> STARZ Edge was MTV
> 
> STARZ Black was Lifetime.
> 
> STARZ Cinema was National Geographic Channel.
> 
> 
> The only way I could fix it was to turned off box completely and let it load again.
> 
> 
> But it's not like a regular non-HD box. This one takes longer.
> 
> 
> Anyone experienced this?
> 
> 
> I have the EXPLORER 8300HDC Box (HD DVR)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The only thing I can think of as to why it would be doing that is that sometimes BHN tends to reassign QAM frequencies for certain channels, and that causes the box's tuning table to point to the wrong QAM frequency when you change to a channel that was moved. A reboot would clear that up, or possibly even waiting until the box downloads an updated tuning table.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/15860141
> 
> 
> Pretty sad huh.... We have had HBO and SHO HD since the beginning but no sign of these. I think they are scheduled right after the HD Knitting and Paint Drying channels.



At least they're HD.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/15863126
> 
> 
> Has anyone in Melbourne been having trouble with 1359 Food Network HD or 1361 HGTV HD? Both these have severe macro blocking.
> 
> 1369 and 1370 are OK.



Unknown before 6pm, but since that time both channels are fine on my system.


----------



## Sgooter

Looks like BHN's channel guide was updated today; I like the new appearance.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/localhd021909.htm Orlando Fox Newscast is in HD now.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBM_Mac* /forum/post/15865574
> 
> 
> I have a quick question that I hope someone can answer for me. My 8300HDC box rebooted itself this afternoon and since then, I have a number "2" on the top right of my screen.
> 
> 
> Has this happpened to anyone else...? Also, how do you get rid of it. It's not the TV according to the manufacturer. They said it has to do with the cable company.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any help.



If you have a manufacturer's remote for your TV, then hit the remote's display button one or two times and see if that removes the "2". If not, then I suggest turning off your TV and cable box for a few minutes, then turn them on again. If no change, then try rebooting your cable box. If it persists, call BHN.


----------



## wsondermann

Updated schedule of new channels:

Saturday - Bravo HD

Sunday - Gospel Music Channel

Monday - CNN International


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/15863508
> 
> 
> I've been trying to compare what the actual cost will be if I were to switch from BH to UVerse when it becomes available in my area. I've created this spreadsheet with all the options for both so you can calculate your monthly bill with different options (including tax).
> 
> 
> This spreadsheet does not include phone service, just cable and internet. Nor does it account for any promotional pricing/installation cost or cash back.
> 
> 
> General observations:
> Premiums are about 30% more expensive with UVerse
> U200+HD w/ Elite is 35% more than BH with RR Standard
> UVerse has many more HD premium channels
> Uverse is currently limited to 2 HD streams per household at the same time (BH is unlimited)
> UVerse has the whole-house DVR, BH requires separate DVRs in other rooms
> BH pricing for premium channels drops as you add more channels
> 
> 
> I hope this helps anyone who is looking to switch providers. For my situation, my bill would increase by about $20/month to switch and keep the same services.



ahhh very cool use of excel! thanks!


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15865951
> 
> 
> Looks like BHN's channel guide was updated today; I like the new appearance.



Same here. However, now some scheduled recordings fail to record! Now checking each one daily to see if all sceduled recordings need to be re-entered. Apparently the update did more than change colors.


----------



## raymac

Can somebody give me the name of the BH VP? I have a friend who has gone thru hell for 2 weeks trying to get cable and RR installed. Is it Chris Fenger?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/15868931
> 
> 
> Same here. However, now some scheduled recordings fail to record! Now checking each one daily to see if all sceduled recordings need to be re-entered. Apparently the update did more than change colors.



Good catch!

On an ever increasing basis we read about all the new technology devices being "interactive." That sounds good, but the term "interactive" has started to become a euphemism for "it needs a lot of your time and attention just to keep it working correctly."


----------



## barrygordon

I had a strange occurrance, 'Life' was recorded off of 2 instead of 1020. I am 99% positive the original setting was 1020, but when I checked the series manager it said 2. No other recording instructions seem to have been changed.


----------



## the64gto

Last nights Greys and ER did not record automatically, even though they are in the schedule. ER had a commercial inserted for about 10 seconds during normal programming clearly somebody flipped the wrong "switch". Don't know if related or not, my upload speed on the internet is between 5 and 15, Down load is normal ~6700. Been calling BH every day. First call, they noticed a pattern on my street, dispatched a crew, worked normally after that for about 12 hrs and then returned to slow slow slow. The tec is coming tomorrow. UGH!


----------



## DamonCollins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabetcha* /forum/post/15863508
> 
> 
> I've been trying to compare what the actual cost will be if I were to switch from BH to UVerse when it becomes available in my area. I've created this spreadsheet with all the options for both so you can calculate your monthly bill with different options (including tax).
> 
> 
> This spreadsheet does not include phone service, just cable and internet. Nor does it account for any promotional pricing/installation cost or cash back.
> 
> 
> General observations:
> Premiums are about 30% more expensive with UVerse
> U200+HD w/ Elite is 35% more than BH with RR Standard
> UVerse has many more HD premium channels
> Uverse is currently limited to 2 HD streams per household at the same time (BH is unlimited)
> UVerse has the whole-house DVR, BH requires separate DVRs in other rooms
> BH pricing for premium channels drops as you add more channels
> 
> 
> I hope this helps anyone who is looking to switch providers. For my situation, my bill would increase by about $20/month to switch and keep the same services.



I just made this switch yesterday (got the U200 and elite). I also got 2 extra boxes (for the kids rooms and the estimate for my U200+elite (6mbits) internet+hd+2box is $131). For BH, I have no premium channels but do have hd +2 cable cards + turbo RR and I pay $147. Once i have an actual bill from ATT (so I can see what all the taxes/fees are) then I can compare apples to apples better. My bet is, it is about the same. But the picture is noticably better, the software is very smooth and quick and offer other functions, I will enjoy i.e. free flikr acct that easily makes my tv a digital picture frame, manage my recording from any internet pc (or even my phone, I did that already, real easy!) and my kids can watch their recored shows in there room. So far, it is a better fit for how our family works, but, i'll report back more after we sink our teeth in more.


----------



## DamonCollins

oh..btw...my internet speed test w/ uverse was 5.9mbps (I'm paying for 6)...w/ Turbo RR, the best i ever tested out was 7.9mbps


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DamonCollins* /forum/post/15870431
> 
> 
> I just made this switch yesterday (got the U200 and elite). I also got 2 extra boxes (for the kids rooms and the estimate for my U200+elite (6mbits) internet+hd+2box is $131). For BH, I have no premium channels but do have hd +2 cable cards + turbo RR and I pay $147. Once i have an actual bill from ATT (so I can see what all the taxes/fees are) then I can compare apples to apples better. My bet is, it is about the same. But the picture is noticably better, the software is very smooth and quick and offer other functions, I will enjoy i.e. free flikr acct that easily makes my tv a digital picture frame, manage my recording from any internet pc (or even my phone, I did that already, real easy!) and my kids can watch their recored shows in there room. So far, it is a better fit for how our family works, but, i'll report back more after we sink our teeth in more.



Thanks for the info. I look forward to getting more details.


Regarding picture quality, which channels are you seeing the improvement on? I assume it's not the network channels.


----------



## barrygordon

I am having significant problems if I allow my SA8300HDC units to output 720p. I have them feeding a DVDO Edge over HDMI. If I allow the SA8300HDC to output 720p then input signal lock is lost every couple of seconds. The Edge reports unknown signal type, and re-acquires the signal which it reports as 720p. The process then repeats. I would really like the SA8300HDC to put out all resolutions (Native signal) and have the Edge do all the video processing.


Has anybody else run across this? I know Barry928 indicated that there might be a sync level problem at 720p, has this been verified? Does anyone know who at BHN CFL (Merritt Island) region I could discuss this with? Not support, but rather the engineering staff. All support will do is swap units, but I have two units and they both behave the same way.


Also I am noticing longer delays on switching to DVR list mode with the newer update. Anybody else seeing these (subjective) delays?


----------



## Barry928

I did report this to the highest levels of engineering to check but I need more reports than just you and I. I think because you (EDGE) and my client (Lumagen) use scalers it makes the problem obvious as opposed to people who connect directly to a display which is more tolerant to sources out of spec. My setup at home with the same Lumagen scaler and a 8300HD box do not show the problem. Do you own a scope to measure the output of the HDC video? If I had that evidence I could press harder.


In the mean time put a request in for a HD box to replace the HDC.


----------



## barrygordon

Barry928, Yes I have the equipment but do not know where to measure. Want to come over?


Share some wine, look at the edge, maybe do an ISF on the JVC? take a look at the Cary Audio Processor?


----------



## Barry928

Projectors, audio and video processors, test equipment and wine. My perfect day.

You have mail.


----------



## LouK

As many of you know I was an early HD adapter. Mt 3250HD in the bedroom was rebooting intermittently. Two months ago, Brighthouse came out, but said they did not have any DVI replacements. Last Wednesday a week they came out again, and again they did not have a DVI replacement. I had bought a HDMI to DVI adapter and she tried that in one of the new 4250 HD boxes, but no signal. She unplugged the unit and left. My unit will only work well in DVI. Friday again they did not have. To make a long story shot. I reseated the adapter and plugged it in. I now got the dreaded HDCP Handshake error. I rebooted the box and HD worked fine in HD, but in SD the box would go black and had to be restarted. I did some research and found that the box defaults "automatic" and does not read the source like the older box did. When I unchecked the automatic and only checked the 720P (my unit is native 720p), everything started to work. There is not pass-through in this unit (that works). Hope that helps some of you with problems with this box.


----------



## kmdinteractive

Two Fridays ago I started experiencing extreme macro blocking and audio glitches on NBCHD and FOXHD - ruining SNL, Chuck, Heroes, Medium, and American Idol....


The problem seemed to dissipate after I pulled the plug on the box, it returned shortly afterward. In looking at the diagnostics screens on the 8300HD it looks like any channel coming in on the 747Mhz frequency has horrible BER.


Every channel in the 1000+ range with exception of those on 747MHz have a 0BER. 747MHz has BER ranging from 1x10-2 to 8x10-3 and as noted in the new Mystro diag screens they are showing in Red. SNR is around 33dB and Power is ranging between -11dB and -8dB.


I have another TV pulling QAM on 2.1 and 35.1 for NBC and FOX and they appear to tune just fine with no interruptions or glitches in picture or sound.


This is a brand new townhouse built in Winter Garden and I'm the only occupant of the 6-plex. Everything has been fine since 1/24 and the problem started around 2/13.


We have 1 BHN line feeding a 4-way splitter on the outside of the garage. The main TV with the issues has another splitter that splits out Cable and Modem. Technician said there were no issues with this setup during install. ( I have my modem and router in the entertainment center for the Xbox, PS3, and Wii).


I'm scared to call BHN because I don't want to get an HDC, my sister's is horrendously slow and I like my responsiveness. Any ideas?


----------



## Barry928

Bypass the second splitter and then check the BER again.


----------



## RADEN305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DamonCollins* /forum/post/15870576
> 
> 
> oh..btw...my internet speed test w/ uverse was 5.9mbps (I'm paying for 6)...w/ Turbo RR, the best i ever tested out was 7.9mbps



Wow did you ever complain to BH about that? I consistently download things at 1.5-1.7MB/s with RR Turbo. My speed tests usually reflect that also.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DamonCollins* /forum/post/15870576
> 
> 
> oh..btw...my internet speed test w/ uverse was 5.9mbps (I'm paying for 6)...w/ Turbo RR, the best i ever tested out was 7.9mbps



Did you have an older modem at the time. Some of the older ones were 10-base-T only and would keep your speed down.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

slow download calls are funny, and I get yelled out everytime i post about them. i posted a modem list a while back about turbo compatible modems. with the PowerBoost technology that was implemented, you can see up to 30Mb bursts if bandwidth is available.


they don't want us discussing it... but. it is nice to know to pinpoint issues. The starz/encore pack was recently moved to SDV lineup. I think the spanish tier (600s) were also moved. There are a certain number of frequencies set right now for SDV service, with x amount of channels mapped to each (less obviously if HD or whatever). if you have an issue with a channel now, blanking out, switching to another (like going to starz and getting VH1 or something), you guys (and gals) need to call to let us know so we can get a guy out there to check the frequency out to find out where the issue is. in theory, if one frequency is out, you will have multiple channels that don't work. SDV is newer technology, and if you haven't figured it out yet with the cable industry.. everytime something new comes out, there are bugs... we fix the bugs.. and launch something new again lol.. why we do this to ourselves.. other than competition, no idea.


saw a post a ways back asking about number of phones that will ring if setup right, theres a term for it, REN (ringer equivalency number ), and it determines how many phones will ring. in general, it is 5. most phones REN is 1, some devices take up 2. It should state it in the manual for the device, and it is just as simple as adding it up. expandable sets usually have a REN of 1 (main base station).


the software update recently was to fix the color scheme... and they did some keyboard tweaks when searching, i honestly haven't seen the other tweaks. they fixed a couple other small things that are not coming to me.


someone asked about some of the community channel reservations. so complexes have those channels mapped exactly the way you stated, some have gate cams, etc. the complex can choose which channel (i think out of a pool of channels) we blank out for that account and insert their channels. usually it is the zap2it or whatever. it can be inserted at the local hubs and routed direct to their nodes, or done at the entrance to the complex depending on subscribers.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/15869079
> 
> 
> Can somebody give me the name of the BH VP? I have a friend who has gone thru hell for 2 weeks trying to get cable and RR installed. Is it Chris Fenger?




Chris is the president of central now. hasn't been a vp for some time


shoot me a pm, i'll help any way i can


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/15870212
> 
> 
> . Don't know if related or not, my upload speed on the internet is between 5 and 15, Down load is normal ~6700. Been calling BH every day. First call, they noticed a pattern on my street, dispatched a crew, worked normally after that for about 12 hrs and then returned to slow slow slow. The tec is coming tomorrow. UGH!



Up load speeds were 5-15 until Saturday morning when the Tec showed up, suddenly up load speeds were back to normal. He spend 1/2 hr checking everything, put new connectors etc on and left. Two hours later, up load went to crap again. BH CS person said that he could see that my up load level was extremely low, set up another appointment for this morning 11-2. My alarm system keeps telling me that my telephone line is flaky, just checked speed now and it was 7204/489. Wonder if this has anything to do with 2way amps heating and cooling??? Neighbors are having same problems also, CS says that they have no way of knowing if neighbors are having same problems because problems are not shared between calls


----------



## DamonCollins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15888235
> 
> 
> Did you have an older modem at the time. Some of the older ones were 10-base-T only and would keep your speed down.



I do have an old Toshiba cable modem....and i'll bet that was part of the problem...I should have called to complain about that, but didn't (I only had turbo for about 2 months).

So far, my Uverse is running great...all the channels look better (including the networks) and the menu system is quick and smooth...it is a lot different setup, so there is a learning curve to the operating system of the box.


A few positive oberservation of features that are not well publicized are:

the free flickr acct that give you can see from your TV turns your TV into a big digital picture frame.

the ability to record shows from any internet connect computer (or even cell phone).

The webmail interface is nice and it incorperates setting for the "UBar" that you access from your tv...and you channel guide...and your recorded shows.

The remote has a "zoom" button that makes it easy to fill the tv screen, no matter the resolution, channel, or display type. So, if you run across a channel that has bars (top/bottom, left/right, or both) you can zoom1 or zoom2 or zoom3 or stretch...or go back to normal.

Lots of free Video on Demand, we just got caught up on a new series called "the Beast" w/ patrick swayze.


On the negative...you probably know you are limited to 2 hd and 2 sd recordings at one time (or 4 sd)...but, I believe that translates to 2 hd and 2 sd "streams" at on time...so for me, I have the main unit and 2 boxes in the kids rooms....on kid has an HD tv and if he is watch an HD channel, i can't record 2 HD programs (that would be 3 HD streams)...a drawback, but, so far, I can deal.


I'll post more as i learn it.


Oh, you have to be 3000' (soon be be upgraded to 6000, according to my installer) to the "VRAD" which is a big transformer like box that translates from the fiber coming to the neighborhood to a copper pair coming to the house...then as it comes to the service entrance of your house, it changes over to coax to the modem (which creates the tv signal, is a wireless router, has a 4port switch).


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DamonCollins* /forum/post/15890934
> 
> 
> I do have an old Toshiba cable modem....and i'll bet that was part of the problem...I should have called to complain about that, but didn't (I only had turbo for about 2 months).



If you had an original Toshiba PCX1000 then that was your speed problem. That modem has a 10bT interface and the most you can push through it is about 8.5mbps.


I had a PCX1000, for close to 10 years. It was an excellent modem, but when RR started to offer higher speeds, it was no longer useful, so they came and swapped one out for me, no questions asked. I was able to sustain 9.5+mbps back then. Today, on my RR Turbo I can sustain 14.5mbps no problem, day, night, weekday, weekend. Doesn't really matter now though, since you switched, but figured I'd point it out.



I have to say the one thing I've never been disappointed with over the psat 11 years as TWC/Bright House customer in CFL is the internet speed. It's always been up to par with what I pay for. Now if they would get DOCSIS 3.0 rolled out I'd be a happy person. A guy I know who works for BH TampaBay is on the DOCSIS 3.0 test team, crazy speeds.


----------



## HDClown

Few random questions for CFL folks


1) I have RR Extreme, which is RR Turbo but under business class service at a reduced rate, so I have 15/2 with 1 static IP and business class support for less then it would cost as "true" business class service. I believe I pay $65/mo, maybe $70. I've NEVER seen my speed burst above the 15 meg down into the over boost 22Mbps range. I'm assuming this is because I'm on the business class "side" and this isn't offered?


2) Is anyone using any Motorola NIM100's for MoCA networking? I purchased a trio of them on eBay and set them up this morning. The general recommendation is to not use the pass-through on the NIM100 unless you are passing through to a "dumb" device like a TV with built in analog tuner. So I went from coax -> splitter side a -> modem and splitter side b -> NIM100. Whenever the NIM100 was powered on, I'd loose all sync on the cable modem and it wouldn't come back until I turned off the NIM100 or unplugged the cable. So I ended up going straight from coax -> NIM100 -> cable modem (using the bypass on the NIM100) and everything works fine. My internet speeds are as they should be and there is no sync issue. Wondering if anyone knows why the setup using a splitter to Modem/NIM100 caused the sync to go out?


3) My STA1520 had a flashing green light on it yesterday. I pressed the power button and the light turned off. Had to wait about 60 seconds before I could press the power button and get the light to turn on solid green. Why does this randomly occur? Is this because of a software update to the STA1520 and this will happen every time?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/15890887
> 
> 
> Up load speeds were 5-15 until Saturday morning when the Tec showed up, suddenly up load speeds were back to normal. He spend 1/2 hr checking everything, put new connectors etc on and left. Two hours later, up load went to crap again. BH CS person said that he could see that my up load level was extremely low, set up another appointment for this morning 11-2. My alarm system keeps telling me that my telephone line is flaky, just checked speed now and it was 7204/489. Wonder if this has anything to do with 2way amps heating and cooling??? Neighbors are having same problems also, CS says that they have no way of knowing if neighbors are having same problems because problems are not shared between calls



Tec was just here, he said he knows what my problem is. Has tickets for 4 other people on the street. High packet loss upstream....maintenance is working on it....


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15866735
> 
> 
> Updated schedule of new channels:
> 
> Saturday - Bravo HD
> 
> Sunday - Gospel Music Channel
> 
> Monday - CNN International



I see that MLB Network HD is scheduled tomorrow Tue 3/24. (Looking forward to it)


I was hoping to see if you know upcoming channels for the week.


----------



## RADEN305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15891651
> 
> 
> I have to say the one thing I've never been disappointed with over the psat 11 years as TWC/Bright House customer in CFL is the internet speed. It's always been up to par with what I pay for.



I agree. I moved here five years ago and have always been happy with the speed. U-verse does sound promising, though, and I look forward to reading people's experiences with it.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/15894551
> 
> 
> I see that MLB Network HD is scheduled tomorrow Tue 3/24. (Looking forward to it)
> 
> 
> I was hoping to see if you know upcoming channels for the week.



Someone on another forum apparently figured out which channels are being launched on which days.



> Quote:
> Tuesday 2/24: MLB Network HD
> 
> 
> Wedneday 2/25: Crime and Investigation Network
> 
> 
> Thursday 2/26: Military History
> 
> 
> Friday 2/27: American Life
> 
> 
> Saturday 2/28: The Sportsman Channel
> 
> 
> Sunday 3/1: Daystar
> 
> 
> Monday 3/2: Golf HD
> 
> 
> Tuesday 3/3: Versus HD
> 
> 
> Wednesday 3/4: CNBC HD
> 
> 
> Thursday 3/5: Speed HD


----------



## LouK

For those who have not noticed there is a mail server problem. They did maintenance on the server last night (did not tell anyone of course), and it did not come up this morning. Unknown at this time when it will be back. I waited twenty minutes for this wonderful information.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15891712
> 
> 
> I've NEVER seen my speed burst above the 15 meg down into the over boost 22Mbps range. I'm assuming this is because I'm on the business class "side" and this isn't offered?



When was the last time you rebooted your modem. You need to do that to activate PowerBoost. I wouldn't think it would be any different for business class but I'm not sure.


----------



## MattKey

thanks lou, saves me a phone call......


----------



## Nayan

I wondered why I couldn't access my mail. Thank you for the posting as it will save me a phone call







.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/15898996
> 
> 
> For those who have not noticed there is a mail server problem. They did maintenance on the server last night (did not tell anyone of course), and it did not come up this morning. Unknown at this time when it will be back. I waited twenty minutes for this wonderful information.



Looks like it is messed up nationwide. I have a Roadrunner account through TWC, in Maine, and all I am getting is error messages when I try to go to the email web page. Other family members up there are connected directly to the cable and are reporting the same problem. This morning the home page came up as NYC instead of NE/Maine, this morning. Had to change it.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15899341
> 
> 
> When was the last time you rebooted your modem. You need to do that to activate PowerBoost. I wouldn't think it would be any different for business class but I'm not sure.



It's been rebooted numerous times since PowerBoost was introduced, included 3 time yesterday (changing cabling around).


Business class pricing is totally different then residential. The 15/2 speed on business class is 2-3x more expensive then residential, which leads me to belive they aren't offering PowerBoost for business class. In the eyes of Bright House on the data side, I'm a business class customer, but in the eyes of the billing system, I'm a residential customer.


----------



## Chris Berry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/15894551
> 
> 
> I see that MLB Network HD is scheduled tomorrow Tue 3/24. (Looking forward to it)
> 
> 
> I was hoping to see if you know upcoming channels for the week.



The Golf Channel HD "preview" today.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/15897505
> 
> 
> Someone on another forum apparently figured out which channels are being launched on which days.



Thanks for the info.


But tomorrow 2/25 is Golf Channel HD (not Crime and Investigation Network)


----------



## kmdinteractive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15884387
> 
> 
> Bypass the second splitter and then check the BER again.



Thanks for the suggestion Barry. I removed the splitter from the line and there was no change in the BER and the channels were still riddled with issues. The corrected bytes counter was in the millions within minutes.


I swapped all three cables (wall to splitter, splitter to dvr, splitter to modem) and as expected no effect on BER, however the hiccups went away. No idea if it was a cable, loose connections, an intermittent problem that worked itself out, or there was some issue resolved in my neighborhood.


I suppose if the issue appears again I'll just contact BHN and have a tech out to check on it and pray it can be fixed without swapping the box; unless I can get a fancy new Samsung that hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## brtb

Odd question, I know, but how much is BHN responsible for any cable inside a house past the "demarc" grounding block? Can they just refuse to run signal in unless they've wired the house themselves? Here's the story...


Last week, an official BHN tech in a marked BHN truck - not a contractor - slapped a bright-orange-spraypainted filter and a security sleeve on the cable line at my parents' house, on _"our"_ side of the grounding block, due to "signal leakage because the cable is very old." I couldn't read the frequencies due to the orange paint, but the filter seems to only be blocking the analog cable channels, since the cable modem is still working fine. The placement is a bit odd as well; why wouldn't they put the filter on their incoming buried RG11 feed or in their backyard pedestal itself, instead of our cable (RG6 feeding up into the attic)?


This tech further claimed that they won't take this filter off until they come in, inspect all TV lines and rewire each line inside the house themselves. Apparently several other families in this neighborhood (fed from the Altamonte office, for a sense of the general area) have had the same filter treatment and paid $700 per house for this "service."


That really can't be right. While I was Ethernet-wiring the house for them last year, I went ahead and put in new RG6 runs for each room back to a central box, with compression connectors and a new Antronix splitter just like they use on their installs. All the levels are within 0 to 5db inside, depending on how long the cable run is; we spent a lot of time getting all the terminations perfect, making sure the levels were right, and using the same style equipment they install, so there wouldn't be any of these kind of issues. Of course, my (bit old) meter can't determine any type of leakage - just analog signal strength by CATV channel - so I can't be 100% sure they're full of it or not.


Any ideas what we can do here? Having them come in and rewire with the exact same stuff I just put in (and probably break my Ethernet wires while they're in the attic) would be a royal waste of time and money. We don't want to make any more trouble than there already is, so any thoughts of removing the filter ourselves (even though it's on our cable on the side of the house) are being dismissed. Thanks...


----------



## barrygordon

I have never heard of such a thing. I would call customer support and ask about it. Just because a truck looks like a BHN truck . . .


It really sounds like a scam. If they attempted to put a filter on my side of the demarc block I would tell them to get off my property and call the police. I would then notify the county attorney and file a formal complaint with the consumer affairs department of the county/state. I do not believe they have an easement on to your property and can be arrested for tresspassing.


As I said sounds like a scam.


----------



## Shozbot

I did a search through this thread, but was unable to find an answer, so I'm posting my question.


Is there a way to set up a manual recording on the new 8300HD s/w, to start/stop at a specified time?


The golf channel HD is showing a preview today, but there are no show blocks, so if you just press record, it's going to record all day. I just want to get the tournament.

_On a side, but related note: When I did press record on the GolfHD channel , to see if it would give advanced options, it started recording, then immediately gave a message that I ran out of room (although I still had 50% free space). When I went into my list of recorded shows, they had all been deleted, except the one that was currently recording.










Guess I'll have to go to Hulu to catch up on the 3 ER's that I had saved._


----------



## Sgooter

brtb,

I agree with Barry; sounds like a scam.

Last week I learned of a scam in the Satellite Beach area in which a guy, dressed in an ADT technician uniform shirt + name tag and driving a van with an ADT logo, showed up at a residence and told the surprised housewife that he needed to do some inside maintenance on their alarm system.

This military wife's instincts told her it didn't make any sense, so she called the police and the guy was soon arrested. No further details were mentioned.


BTW, I suggest you remove the filter, and see if that stirs some action and explanations from the real BHN.


----------



## brtb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtb* /forum/post/15907256
> 
> 
> Odd question, I know, but how much is BHN responsible for any cable inside a house past the "demarc" grounding block? Can they just refuse to run signal in unless they've wired the house themselves? Here's the story...
> 
> 
> Last week, an official BHN tech in a marked BHN truck - not a contractor - slapped a bright-orange-spraypainted filter and a security sleeve on the cable line at my parents' house, on _"our"_ side of the grounding block, due to "signal leakage because the cable is very old." I couldn't read the frequencies due to the orange paint, but the filter seems to only be blocking the analog cable channels, since the cable modem is still working fine. The placement is a bit odd as well; why wouldn't they put the filter on their incoming buried RG11 feed or in their backyard pedestal itself, instead of our cable (RG6 feeding up into the attic)?
> 
> 
> This tech further claimed that they won't take this filter off until they come in, inspect all TV lines and rewire each line inside the house themselves. Apparently several other families in this neighborhood (fed from the Altamonte office, for a sense of the general area) have had the same filter treatment and paid $700 per house for this "service."
> 
> 
> That really can't be right. While I was Ethernet-wiring the house for them last year, I went ahead and put in new RG6 runs for each room back to a central box, with compression connectors and a new Antronix splitter just like they use on their installs. All the levels are within 0 to 5db inside, depending on how long the cable run is; we spent a lot of time getting all the terminations perfect, making sure the levels were right, and using the same style equipment they install, so there wouldn't be any of these kind of issues. Of course, my (bit old) meter can't determine any type of leakage - just analog signal strength by CATV channel - so I can't be 100% sure they're full of it or not.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what we can do here? Having them come in and rewire with the exact same stuff I just put in (and probably break my Ethernet wires while they're in the attic) would be a royal waste of time and money. We don't want to make any more trouble than there already is, so any thoughts of removing the filter ourselves (even though it's on our cable on the side of the house) are being dismissed. Thanks...



Bit of a followup - my parents did call Bright House the day after this happened, who confirmed the filter placement and wanted to know when they could setup an appointment to do the inspection and re-wiring. Again the phone rep claimed signal leakage of CATV frequencies into open-air, for which the FCC is supposedly cracking down on them. Though something's not entirely right with this story, because another rep, upon finding out the HD box had gotten cut off from this filter as well, let them take the (new Samsung) box back in for replacement several times to try and fix the issue - which you wouldn't think would _ever_ work when a whole range of frequencies are being filtered out, starting just above where WESH's analog signal is and presumably just under the cable modem downstream freq.


I have a feeling there's a vital bit of information getting lost in translation here, which is why this really isn't making sense. Is there a BHN insider here listening who could lookup the ticket and tell me exactly what's going on, so I'm not getting fractured info, via a BHN phone rep, via not-so-tech-savvy parents? Thanks...


----------



## barrygordon

I would wager there is more leakage from the RG11 cable lying above the ground / under the ground between the BHN pedestal and the house. After a few years of FL weather it is in bad shape as it was never put in conduit of any sort. I force them to change it every year and every year they do that and "discover" that it is "leaking badly"


If they try and pull this crap on me I will:


Tell them that all they can do is test my house for leakage from the outside and supply me a certified written report where there is leakage that is beyond FCC allowed specs. They will than have to prove that said leakage is from inside my house not from other homes or thier "buried" cable or trnsmission lines, which is much more probable


They can then quote me a price to repair and provide specific detail as to what they will be doing, where wires will be run and how the all wall openings will be returned to prior conditions. They will be given N days to perform the work with the understanding that damage to any thing else in my home is there responsibility to fix, and they would be given a contract to sign stating they agree to all the T&C's.


I would then call DirectTV ATT, and Dish and . . .


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15909998
> 
> 
> I would then call DirectTV ATT, and Dish and . . .



I think this might be many people 1st step.


----------



## barrygordon

We need to put this upcoming Urban Legend about leakage to bed. I am no RF expert but I do have a Masters degree in Electrical Engineering and I have not yet forgotten all I was taught. I am going to simplify somewhat but not intentionally lie.


Signal leakage off a cable plant (wiring) occurrs when there is a break in the shield and RF energy can radiate off of the center conductor and get past the shield (the break). When this happens the energy quickly disappates (IIRC drops by the cube of the distance from the failure point). This means that twice as far away it is reduced 8 fold as 8 is 2 cubed.


For RF energy to be able to radiate requires significant power as opposed to the power needed to drive it down a cable (through the air is much much harder). Also antenna tuning and all sorts of other interesting issues of electronics come into play in order to be able radiate RF effectively more than a few feet, what is called the near field effect.


Inside a component that process RF all of the material that processes the RF is normally constricted inside a metal box or can like conductor and the only thing let out of the can is non RF signals, baseband (In theory). It is much more probable that an RF retransmission (RF Leak) is from a faulty component than from a cable.


The last tech that visited my house told me that BHN was now doing frequency measurements at various point along the cable plant to establish a signal level baseline, not an RF energy baseline in free space. They do not have the equipment for that in the trucks. He found a 12 DB drop over the 100 foot RG11 (buried/unburied cable between the BHN pedestal and my house (their grounding block). Needless to say he replaced that cable.


On the 8 interior lines he found one line drop out of spec 6 DB vs about 3 DB as it should have been based on length. He discovered that at one end the dielectric (white insulating material providing the spacing between the center conductor and the shield or outer conductor) did not come all the way up in the compression fitting. That is, it was a bad attachment/termination. In transmission cable contsruction it is very important to maintain a uniform spacing between the center and outer conductors which is why sharp bends are frowned upon. Also the characteristics of the insulating medium should also remain constant down the length of the cable (Air is different than plastic)


He explained to me that the RF energy was leaking out at that point and causing my excessive signal loss. I did not try and teach him RF theory at that point but rather smiled and said ("thatsanice" in my best Northern New Jersey Soprano accent). In northern New Jersey "thatsanice" with the correct inflection is Itallian for "********". in NYC the idiom is "Thats Fabulous". Same concept different cultures


The connector and shield were intact so there was no RF energy leaking out, let alone enough for a 3 DB signal loss. What was happening was reflections down the cable due to an impedance mistmatch from the improper change in the dielectric prior to termination. These reflections sum up with the main signal, generally out of phase causing a signal reduction. Same as a bad bend or nick in the cable. He put on the new connector (properly) and fixed the problem. I smiled, He smiled, I gave him a nice Tip and said goodbye.


To test for RF leakage needs a piece of equipment that measures RF energy in the air, and there always is some since we do get radio raception and OTA TV reception and cell phones, and... The equipment has an antenna, generally directional, so it can be aimed to find the source through multiple readings and triangulation, It has a way of tuning the receiver to be sensitive to a narrow band of frquencies being looked for, and it has a meter that shows the signal strength being received. The equipment on the BHN trucks is similar but is made for direct attachment to the cable plant. It has no antenna and no OTA RF receiver, just an RF tuner and a meter.


So we are at the birth of a new "Urban Myth" the synonym for which is Scam. Is the new BHN CTO or CFO an ex Barrister from Nigeria?.


Bottom line, BHN is not responsible for RF interference emanating from my house, I AM. They can advise me of same, they can report me to the FCC, they can do lots of things but they may not enter my home under the guise of a mandatory FCC requirement to fix . . . In all probablity it is the equipment they supply that is at fault. Cable modems with 5 year old technology in them


If they actually appear with the proper measurement equipment (expensive stuff) I will force them to get readings at their couplers and amplifiers on the poles and compare them to readings at my house. Want to bet who has less "Leakage"


----------



## allowiches

Nice post, Barry. The practical education I get from this site is better than any university.


----------



## HDClown

A few months ago someone from BHN knocked on my door and said he had dedicated leakage from some of the cable lines running to the splitter on the side of my house. He said he was going to change out some stuff that was exclusively on the outside of my house.. I never heard from him again.


I couldn't tell that he actually did anything.


----------



## barrygordon

Toro PooPoo. All he detected was an excessive signal drop if he detected anything. They do not (TMK) have the equipment to detect RF leakage (emanations)


----------



## HDClown

Ok, I had to clarify again with my wife. I wasn't remembering it exactly right.


BHN left a message on our machine saying they were sending someone out because a tech was doing usual sweeps of the area and they noticed a signal leakage problem. The message said they have to correct this because it could interfere with planes. The message said they would dispatch a tech.


A few days later a tech came out and said he was going to do some stuff at the outside box (is what my wife remembers). She knows someone definitly came out, but is not sure what he did.


----------



## Barry928

I remember an old cable technique was to generate a wawa toner signal at the headend and modulate it right along the edge of the FM band and then drive around with the radio in the truck listening for the leakage.


----------



## barrygordon

If they are doing something like what barry928 is suggesting, then they are looking for leakage. I just get annoyed when the Tech's just say it is a leakage problem as opposed to a signal drop if/when they do not have the equipment to test for it.


the wawa test is a reasonable way to do it.


----------



## rich21

The WFTV studio being right next to one of the toll roads probably has something to do with the crawl


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/15924913
> 
> 
> I see wftv continues with the stupid scrolls every night, tonights is about the tolls, seems like they are deliberatly doing it at this point since they look for any reason to flick a scroll on hd, tonight they also have the white dot problem during abc hd programming, I guess they have blinders on in between worthless scrolls that serve no immediate public interest. So as expected the theives raise the tolls on roads the public has already paid for and there is nothing wftv or anybody is going to do about it, just like wftv puts scrolls up on hd and there is nothing anybody can do about it. Your agenda failed wftv management, enjoy the increase wftv, you are officially as powerless as us mere mortals.



A couple days ago I actually heard a radio ad from WFTV with the same message from last week about BHN subs not being able to receive WFTV channels because of "channel upgrades." A little ridiculous of WFTV if you ask me.


----------



## the64gto

Twice in the last week I have lost 9-1 on a 2nd Tv in the house. All other channels remain as scanned. (9-2 is always there). I am currently hooked to an outlet without any BHN box. Once I rescan, 9-1 appears. Do you think it is because of frequency change/remaping ?? that BHN is doing or my TV ??


----------



## revilo78

Internet is really slow in the Avalon Park area. Measured at 146kbps, and my neighbor's measured at 900 something kbps. This is the third straight day where its been slow. Is it just my neighhood?


----------



## mgsports

 http://connect.charter.com/landing/d...Red/music.html It's Charter's but at least it shows you the changes.


----------



## barrygordon

A slow internet may not be black magic but it might be vudu (or similar devices). When streaming a movie you are probably using 2-3meg of the overall shared pipe . If the trunk line pipe was 100 meg/sec then 25 people on that same trunk line could make things very unreasonable. Movie streaming is not like surfing. It is continuous over a long period of time.


The above is just conjecture on my part but perhaps are vision of things to come


----------



## FloridaShark

Lots of problems with Road Runner this morning around 7:30 AM. It was cutting out for about 3-5 minutes then come back and then repeat for a couple of hours. It cleared up till about 10 minutes ago and I'm getting outages again. Speed is OK when I have a connection. Hope it clears soon.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Is anyone else having a problem with GolfHD? Every few minutes I get a message to "Press A to continue watching" or "Channel unavailable, press A". (Those aren't the exact words.) I press A and everything works just fine. I haven't seen a problem on other channels.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15937121
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with GolfHD? Every few minutes I get a message to "Press A to continue watching" or "Channel unavailable, press A". (Those aren't the exact words.) I press A and everything works just fine. I haven't seen a problem on other channels.



The same thing is happening right now on American Life Network (except that it appears to be totally out). Probably an SDV-related issue.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15937121
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with GolfHD? Every few minutes I get a message to "Press A to continue watching" or "Channel unavailable, press A". (Those aren't the exact words.) I press A and everything works just fine. I haven't seen a problem on other channels.



I wonder if that means you were the only one in your neighborhood watching Golf Channel HD and the SDV time out is set too short.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Ah, yes. SDV. That's a very reasonable guess. This sounds like something BHN would want to know in order to tweak timeouts and such. I doubt calling a CSR will be very helpful. Do you think this is something I should pass along, and if so, to who? Or should I just not worry about it and assume that BHN will work these things out? Maybe one of the BHN folks on this thread can pass it along. To be honest, I don't care about the Golf channel. I was just checking out the new channels, and golf is relaxing in HD. It's like a screen saver for my TV


----------



## moraseski

Hi,


Wife just asked me to look into getting an external drive for one of our 8300HD dvrs.







The last time we left for vacation, we had to really clean it up so we would not miss any shows. Also, with more and more HD...


I know that several of you have the acomdata puredrive. I also know about the compatibility list. I would be purchasing an complete enclosure and drive. What are others using? Are you happy with your choice?


Also, I remember a year or 2 ago, there was some discussion about the ESATA cable. Are there particular types that work or just any ESATA cable?


TIA,

Jim


----------



## DouglasR

Western Digital My DVR Expander works great. 500gigs. Just my experience. I have two of them and they have worked flawlessly for over a year. Sata Cable is included in the box.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I don't think I knew this, and I don't remember it being posted here (sorry if it's a dupe), but apparently BHN is dropping HDNET and HDNET Movies. No more Sunday night concerts!!! Wow. So as the article says, what the heck is left in the $6 HD package that I'm paying for? This truly sucks.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...customers.html 

With great fanfare, Bright House Networks is adding 14 channels over 14 days. But what about an ad -- low-key and easy to miss -- that appeared on Page A15 of Friday's Sentinel? What did it mean?


In the ad, Bright House notified customers that agreements with four channels or stations could end March 31. Those programmers are HDNet, HDNet Movies, WOTF and WVEN.


A reader noted that HDNet and HDNet Movies are the best channels in a six-channel HD package. If those channels go away, will the cost of the HD package decline?


Bright House spokeswoman Sara Brady said she couldn't say.


Bright House said it will continue to provide all national Univision programming if it loses WVEN and all national TeleFutura programming if it loses WOTF. The programming would remain on the channels where Central Florida viewers receive the local stations.



"This is all standard. We do this for all negotiations," Brady said. "We're hoping to keep everything. We negotiate with programmers on a daily basis. When it comes 30 days out from the expiration [of contracts], we're required to post a notice."


In other changes, Bright House said WMFE-Encore on Channel 1127 will be removed April 1. Programming for WMFE-Encore and WMFE-CFAN will be combined on Channel 1126.


"We are going HD all day beginning April 1, and that's when we're going to start combining them," said WMFE spokeswoman Tania Clow. "In order to be HD all day, you need more bandwith space. That's why we're doing it."


Here are a couple of more Bright House changes:


WOPX (Ion) HD will be available on Channel 1156 starting March 16.


Sundance will be removed from Channel 287 on April 1and be at Channel 179.


----------



## mgsports

IONTV HD has been pushed back.

They could move more Channels to Digital to open up space for more HD/SD on Digital Side.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15944493
> 
> 
> I don't think I knew this, and I don't remember it being posted here (sorry if it's a dupe), but apparently BHN is dropping HDNET and HDNET Movies. No more Sunday night concerts!!! Wow. So as the article says, what the heck is left in the $6 HD package that I'm paying for? This truly sucks.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...customers.html
> 
> With great fanfare, Bright House Networks is adding 14 channels over 14 days. But what about an ad -- low-key and easy to miss -- that appeared on Page A15 of Friday's Sentinel? What did it mean?
> 
> 
> In the ad, Bright House notified customers that agreements with four channels or stations could end March 31. Those programmers are HDNet, HDNet Movies, WOTF and WVEN.
> 
> 
> A reader noted that HDNet and HDNet Movies are the best channels in a six-channel HD package. If those channels go away, will the cost of the HD package decline?
> 
> 
> Bright House spokeswoman Sara Brady said she couldn't say.
> 
> 
> Bright House said it will continue to provide all national Univision programming if it loses WVEN and all national TeleFutura programming if it loses WOTF. The programming would remain on the channels where Central Florida viewers receive the local stations.
> 
> 
> 
> "This is all standard. We do this for all negotiations," Brady said. "We're hoping to keep everything. We negotiate with programmers on a daily basis. When it comes 30 days out from the expiration [of contracts], we're required to post a notice."
> 
> 
> In other changes, Bright House said WMFE-Encore on Channel 1127 will be removed April 1. Programming for WMFE-Encore and WMFE-CFAN will be combined on Channel 1126.
> 
> 
> "We are going HD all day beginning April 1, and that's when we're going to start combining them," said WMFE spokeswoman Tania Clow. "In order to be HD all day, you need more bandwith space. That's why we're doing it."
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of more Bright House changes:
> 
> 
> WOPX (Ion) HD will be available on Channel 1156 starting March 16.
> 
> 
> Sundance will be removed from Channel 287 on April 1and be at Channel 179.



DAMN. HDNet movies are more important to me than what is on either HBO or Showtime. Since last June when I got an HD PVR, I have archieved over 600 GB. Roughly half on that came from HDNet. For those who want to see "classic" movies in good quality HD w/o commercials this will be a major loss. Regarding WMFE, it's about time, maybe HD will actually look like HD rather than an upconvert.


----------



## obie_fl

Hey maybe we will get StarzHD to replace HDNet.







I can dream can't I?


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/15941074
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Wife just asked me to look into getting an external drive for one of our 8300HD dvrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time we left for vacation, we had to really clean it up so we would not miss any shows. Also, with more and more HD...
> 
> 
> I know that several of you have the acomdata puredrive. I also know about the compatibility list. I would be purchasing an complete enclosure and drive. What are others using? Are you happy with your choice?
> 
> 
> Also, I remember a year or 2 ago, there was some discussion about the ESATA cable. Are there particular types that work or just any ESATA cable?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Jim



Fantom drives are pretty cheap, most but don't come with an ESATA cable. I remember some discussion a while back that some drives >750GB had issues.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/15948032
> 
> 
> DAMN. HDNet movies are more important to me than what is on either HBO or Showtime. Since last June when I got an HD PVR, I have archieved over 600 GB. Roughly half on that came from HDNet. For those who want to see "classic" movies in good quality HD w/o commercials this will be a major loss. Regarding WMFE, it's about time, maybe HD will actually look like HD rather than an upconvert.



That just means the programming contract with HDNet is about to expire and they're negotiating a new contract. It doesn't necessarily mean that HDNet WILL be dropped, there's still a chance they will continue to carry it. Given BHN's recent track record on renewing program contracts, I predict there'll be a good chance HDNet will be renewed.


Does WMFE even broadcast anything that was produced in HD? I always thought everything was just upconverted.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/15948660
> 
> 
> Hey maybe we will get StarzHD to replace HDNet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can dream can't I?



I'd be happy if we could pay for just HBO-HD, Showtime-HD and Starz-HD (not sure if that's the full list) without being forced to get the other two dozen non-HD movie channels.


----------



## captaincl

Ever since Thursday night... only in primetime have I noticed this. But there are annoying white "sparkles" I call them over Black colors on the screen. It doesn't seem to appear during the news... and these bright white noise specks show up only over dark parts of the image. It started with Ugly Betty.... and now I'm watching Brothers & Sisters from last night and seeing it there too.


Transmission problem? National Feed problem? Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/15952699
> 
> 
> Ever since Thursday night... only in primetime have I noticed this. But there are annoying white "sparkles" I call them over Black colors on the screen. It doesn't seem to appear during the news... and these bright white noise specks show up only over dark parts of the image. It started with Ugly Betty.... and now I'm watching Brothers & Sisters from last night and seeing it there too.
> 
> 
> Transmission problem? National Feed problem? Anyone else experiencing this?



We are documenting 720p problems in general. Change the output settings to 1080i only as a test to see if the white sparkles go away. Is this a HD or HDC box?


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15953438
> 
> 
> We are documenting 720p problems in general. Change the output settings to 1080i only as a test to see if the white sparkles go away. Is this a HD or HDC box?



It is an HD box... it is only channel 1090... and it's already set to 1080i only.


I've noticed it's only happening when WFTV is running the national feed and national commericals. When it switches to local commercials and their local news promos... it's totally gone!


----------



## Barry928

Can you take a picture I can send to WFTV?


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15953637
> 
> 
> Can you take a picture I can send to WFTV?



Attached is a pic... there is a bright white dot in the middle of the dark... and another one harder to see on his cheek at the right... these specks move every frame and appear in random spots all over the image... but mostly where the image is dark.


----------



## Barry928

Before I go to WFTV I need to know if others see this too.

So far it is

Only on WFTV on BH

Only when the ABC network is broadcasting

Only on one non-DVR set top box


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15954374
> 
> 
> Before I go to WFTV I need to know if others see this too.
> 
> So far it is
> 
> Only on WFTV on BH
> 
> Only when the ABC network is broadcasting
> 
> Only on one non-DVR set top box



It's still doing it all over the Bachelor tonight too. This is a DVR box though, an 8300HD. It is only on Ch 1090. Started Thursday night with Ugly Betty and has been continuous. The white specs are ALL over the screen in the dark spots. Surprised no one else is seeing this... it's REALLY noticable. There seems to be a corrleation of more white spec on screen the darker the image is. Say most of the screen is bright, few specs. If the scene happens to be dark, more specs appear. Seems like a color issue? I'm on a Sony 36 XBR... the finest tube TV there is.


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/15955063
> 
> 
> I reported this here last thursday because it was also happening via ota during network,
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post15924913
> 
> 
> Thursday was the day the white dots started up again after about a year and half of not seeing this problem on wftv-dt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reported it to wftv management along with a 4th complaint about all the constant scrolls about bogus nonsense that has no business being on the ota hd signal in network primetime, a scroll about BH qam problems should only be on the sd fiber feed to bh and no where else. I received no response to any of this as expected! WFTV is too busy with the next big scoop.
> 
> 
> WFTV-HD white dot problem is specific to the network HD satellite receiver at WFTV, the sd ota and sd fiber feed for dish/directv do not have the white dots because they are using another satellite receiver for sd with different bug placement.



How do I start writing letters??? Nothing pisses me off more than an "oh well" attitude by a network. I'll write 500 letters if I have to to get it fixed. I agree with the stupid scrolls as well. That has no business being on there. The case against casey is not scroll worthy news! Nor is... oh it's cold outside. Who gives a crap? We're not outside watching TV are we? We will watch the news if we want to see that. Save it for your 15 second spots that you stick 3 times per hour. It's bad enough networks put their stupid promo bumpers at the bottom of the screen during some other show. That should stop as well.


----------



## allowiches

I noticed it last night during a report on World News Tonight. The reporter was standing outside reporting on the snow and the dark skys around him were full of the white speckles. (It wasn't the snow!) I turned it off after that and thought it was just the feed for the report.


----------



## jimmycrank

Something I notice is some sort of white dashes at the top of some of the feeds. If I remember correctly, it happens a lot on FOXHD, but I'd have to check again. Have any of you experienced these white dashes at the leading edge of the top of the screen?


----------



## VGPOP

What the heck?


Today's new channel is supposed to be VS HD, and there is a message in my TV that I have to call to get it?


But I receive VS channel in regular format. Why not HD?


Now I have to call BHN to find out.


Anybody experience the same thing?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/15960649
> 
> 
> What the heck?
> 
> 
> Today's new channel is supposed to be VS HD, and there is a message in my TV that I have to call to get it?
> 
> 
> But I receive VS channel in regular format. Why not HD?
> 
> 
> Now I have to call BHN to find out.
> 
> 
> Anybody experience the same thing?



Tried Versus HD on Ch 1322 at 5:30pm when I got home from work, and all looked fine in 1080i. No messages about needing to phone BHN.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/15960649
> 
> 
> What the heck?
> 
> 
> Today's new channel is supposed to be VS HD, and there is a message in my TV that I have to call to get it?
> 
> 
> But I receive VS channel in regular format. Why not HD?
> 
> 
> Now I have to call BHN to find out.
> 
> 
> Anybody experience the same thing?



Just tuned to it on 1322 and I comes in fine -- no message.


----------



## stimpy2301

Hey folks ... I've got the Scientic Altanta 8300HD DVR ... for quite a long time I've had a 500GB Cavalry external hard drive hooked up for expansion, which as always worked ... but within the last few weeks, suddenly its programming wouldn't show up in the guide.


I shut off the hard drive, turned it back on, and the DVR picked it up, tried to reboot itself to get in sync ...


.... and then ends up in an endless reboot cycle, just keeps rebooting and never gets back to normal.


Has anyone else had a similar problem? Any idea why? Any idea how to fix it??


----------



## bubbalou32

I've got a new one for y'all. I was surfing thru the non-HD HBO channels and noticed the picture was stretched, which I never use. I put it back to sidebars but as soon as I changed channel, the stretch returned. I'm not sure if the stretch/zoom control is from the TV or the STB (SA3250HD, BTW).


Anyone else seeing this?


Update: The stretch/zoom control is definately thru the SA3250. Rebooting the box did not fix the problem.


----------



## VGPOP

Called BHN and they could not fix problem. They sent me "stronger" signal. Disconnected box, loaded, and nothing.


When I click the channel (1322) I can see the channel for about 1½ seconds, then the message display comes "To receive this channel, call Customer Service 866-301-1947"


They will send a technician on Thursday to look it over, or I have the option to exchange the box for another HD DVR


I have the Explorer 8300HDC.


----------



## RADEN305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/15954656
> 
> 
> This is a DVR box though, an 8300HD. It is only on Ch 1090. Started Thursday night with Ugly Betty and has been continuous.



Same here. I hardly watch ABC so I don't know if the problem has persisted, but I did notice the white specks during the last episode of Ugly Betty. 8300HD here also.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/15962592
> 
> 
> Called BHN and they could not fix problem. They sent me "stronger" signal. Disconnected box, loaded, and nothing.
> 
> 
> When I click the channel (1322) I can see the channel for about 1½ seconds, then the message display comes "To receive this channel, call Customer Service 866-301-1947"
> 
> 
> They will send a technician on Thursday to look it over, or I have the option to exchange the box for another HD DVR
> 
> 
> I have the Explorer 8300HDC.



Are all of your other HD channels working OK?


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/15963236
> 
> 
> Are all of your other HD channels working OK?



All of them work OK. Just that one.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/15959656
> 
> 
> Something I notice is some sort of white dashes at the top of some of the feeds. If I remember correctly, it happens a lot on FOXHD, but I'd have to check again. Have any of you experienced these white dashes at the leading edge of the top of the screen?



That's the closed captioning that appears on line 21 of an NTSC signal which is just inside the visible area of NTSC. You see it on an HD channel when an NTSC signal is up-converted without being cropped slightly to remove it and your TV is set to show the full image being transmitted (common for 1:1 pixel modes on 1080P sets).


----------



## km106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/15955482
> 
> 
> How do I start writing letters??? Nothing pisses me off more than an "oh well" attitude by a network. I'll write 500 letters if I have to to get it fixed. I agree with the stupid scrolls as well. That has no business being on there. The case against casey is not scroll worthy news! Nor is... oh it's cold outside. Who gives a crap? We're not outside watching TV are we? We will watch the news if we want to see that. Save it for your 15 second spots that you stick 3 times per hour. It's bad enough networks put their stupid promo bumpers at the bottom of the screen during some other show. That should stop as well.



The only show I've noticed this on is Lost, in the dark areas of the picture I see a sparkling or snow-like effect. I just thought it was the source material. I don't know if it is related, but another thing I've noticed about Lost is that the audio seems to have a strange compression effect in the lower frequencies. I especially notice it scenes by the ocean where there are breaking waves - they sound more like the ocean you hear when you put your ear up to a seashell, kind of a hollow echo sounding. Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## MattKey

As of 1145AM wednesday morning, my tv is still indicating a slate with a phone number to receive the new VS hd channel. I called the number and customer service told me that the channel had been delayed and won't be available until Monday the 9th. I guess this is in certain areas or based on the type of box one uses because i think i saw some earlier posts in which people had said they were getting VS hd fine on their tv. ??


----------



## RADEN305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/15966915
> 
> 
> As of 1145AM wednesday morning, my tv is still indicating a slate with a phone number to receive the new VS hd channel. I called the number and customer service told me that the channel had been delayed and won't be available until Monday the 9th. I guess this is in certain areas or based on the type of box one uses because i think i saw some earlier posts in which people had said they were getting VS hd fine on their tv. ??



I still get the same message as of this morning. I haven't called about it yet, though. I'm in Avalon Park.


----------



## rocketguy

Sorry to change the subject, but,


FINALLY, SPEED HD on Channel 1332 start noon tomorrow, Thursday, March 5


To quote Bright House, _"Bright House Networks Crosses the Finish Line by Adding SPEED HD at noon Thursday, March 5...the final day of the Bright House Networks campaign to launch 14 channels in 14 days."_


----------



## JH2003

Hi Floridians

I am in Raliegh, NC for the week and The Bachelor was on ABC HD on TWC and there were NO issues like those discussed above. Maybe that piece of info helps. The DVR is an Explorer 8300HDC.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/15965991
> 
> 
> another thing I've noticed about Lost is that the audio seems to have a strange compression effect in the lower frequencies. I especially notice it scenes by the ocean where there are breaking waves - they sound more like the ocean you hear when you put your ear up to a seashell, kind of a hollow echo sounding. Has anybody else noticed this?



Actually it sounds over-compressed at times to me. I hear tinniness in the high frequencies and a slightly flanging effect and as you say it's most noticeable with the white-noise-like sounds of the ocean.


----------



## Barry928

This seems like a good place to mention the setting in the cable box menu for audio range defaulting to "narrow". This setting should be changed to "normal" to remove audio compression.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

My audio is set to wide currently. Do you know if that does anything detrimental? I was thinking it like my receiver's dynamic range control where there's Max compressions, Standard compression and off. So I was relating Max to Narrow, Normal to Standard compression and Wide to off.


Also, my Lost tonight was also riddled with sparkles mostly noticeable over dark portions of the screen.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/15972053
> 
> 
> My audio is set to wide currently. Do you know if that does anything detrimental? I was thinking it like my receiver's dynamic range control where there's Max compressions, Standard compression and off. So I was relating Max to Narrow, Normal to Standard compression and Wide to off.
> 
> 
> Also, my Lost tonight was also riddled with sparkles mostly noticeable over dark portions of the screen.



Normal is OFF. Wide and narrow both alter the audio.


----------



## a4bob

I have the sparkles on WFTV-DT as well with 8300HD


----------



## xteddyx

i also see the sparkles on wftv-dt


----------



## wjim

Just got off the phone with BH CSR I cannot get anything on any on my boxes but I can a get a poor picture on a TV that is hooked to cable only although it is of poor quality, internet and phone work. The CSR told me it is because of the sun and we all could be having problems between now and March 12th. Just to be on the safe side she did put a ticket in for tomorrow just in case the sun is still affecting the boxes. My question is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## rich21

As of this time there is no sun spot activity (at the bottom of the solar cycle and there hasn't been any in a few weeks) Don't see how the sun could be affecting anything...


Besides, if there was solar problem, everyone would be having a problem, especially those Dish & DirectV folks.


----------



## BrandonJF

Man, I have one DVR that has failed every single night this week when I have had 2 things recording at 8pm. One always fails to record. Works fine on our second box. I don't get it.


----------



## wjim

I thought the same thing when she told me so that is why I told her put the ticket in anyway and if cleared up I would call and cancel. as of 9:10 PM the boxes don't even show the time, dashes and part of the word wait.


----------



## km106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15971860
> 
> 
> This seems like a good place to mention the setting in the cable box menu for audio range defaulting to "narrow". This setting should be changed to "normal" to remove audio compression.



I checked my settings last night and sure enough it was set to narrow. I changed it to normal. Now I just have to wait for them to go back to the beach on Lost.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/15981897
> 
> 
> I checked my settings last night and sure enough it was set to narrow. I changed it to normal. Now I just have to wait for them to go back to the beach on Lost.



The other setting next to audio range is digital output. This may indicate dolby digital but if you check your receiver you are most likely receiving a bad 2 channel PCM mixdown with almost no bass. I have to toggle my setting from dolby digital to another setting and then toggle it back to dolby digital once a week to get the correct digital audio.


----------



## JH2003

Hi Floridians,

Still in Raleigh staying with friends. Having a little time to use their system to record/watch, I have to admit the BHN 'Mystro' is far better than the TWC 'Mystro' here in Raleigh. I did not think I would ever come to that conclusion. BHN is still not as good as to we 'used' to have, but it could be worse. The boot process here is much longer;


OCAP Home Terminal (screen display, then)

Axiom OCAP Middleware (then)

Mystro


I could not get to the diagnostic screen.


Some of the problems noted:

Some recordings start a minute later than show and end a minute early. (set up for eact time)

Can not set to record and save one show in series, minimum is to keep last three.

HD channels are not in 1000 series, thus harder to find.

Series recordings 'just happen' and have to be manually deleted.

Could not find out how to set a recording to stay until manually deleted.

Hitting 'List' (green key) shows a 'wait while data loads' and takes a few seconds.


I did notidentify any 'better than' BHN features.


However, it is only a few minutes of operator hands on learning time.


----------



## jabetcha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15981955
> 
> 
> The other setting next to audio range is digital output. This may indicate dolby digital but if you check your receiver you are most likely receiving a bad 2 channel PCM mixdown with almost no bass. I have to toggle my setting from dolby digital to another setting and then toggle it back to dolby digital once a week to get the correct digital audio.



Only once a week? This is up to a once a day occurence for me...


----------



## Barry928

This used to be once every three days for me but has become once a week. I wonder what the trigger is to cause the problem?


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/15978325
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with BH CSR I cannot get anything on any on my boxes but I can a get a poor picture on a TV that is hooked to cable only although it is of poor quality, internet and phone work. The CSR told me it is because of the sun and we all could be having problems between now and March 12th. Just to be on the safe side she did put a ticket in for tomorrow just in case the sun is still affecting the boxes. My question is anyone else having these issues?



You obviously angered the sun god.


Or, more likely, your amplified splitter has been unplugged, or a circuit breaker has blown in your house on the circuit where the splitter is plugged into the wall


Go find the splitter and fix the problem. If that's not the problem, then they need to get a tech outside your house.


----------



## wjim

Thank you I think I know what you are talking about I have about three little spliters with one wire in two out then there is a larger one which has a green light on it (which is on) are you saying reset or replace? if you are saying reset how would I do that. If you are saying replace where would I get one? Thank you for your help..............Found the item you were referring to unplugged and then plugged it back in and guess what it works too bad CSR could not have told me that last night, thank you ClubSteeler


----------



## jimmycrank

I gotta say... i rarely laugh on this board, but a CSR blaming the Sun cracked me up.


Are solar flares considered "act of god"? Maybe the lord is penalizing BH for bringing LifetimeMoviesHD before VsHD. He knows Terms of Endearment and An Officer and a Gentlemen weren't even recorded in HD...


----------



## JamesD-CFL

dont know if answered.. i'm just going down the line.


Powerboost is available for RR Residential customers only. if you go business class, you do not get the powerboost option since RRBC is routed a bit differently in the hubs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/15891712
> 
> 
> Few random questions for CFL folks
> 
> 
> 1) I have RR Extreme, which is RR Turbo but under business class service at a reduced rate, so I have 15/2 with 1 static IP and business class support for less then it would cost as "true" business class service. I believe I pay $65/mo, maybe $70. I've NEVER seen my speed burst above the 15 meg down into the over boost 22Mbps range. I'm assuming this is because I'm on the business class "side" and this isn't offered?
> 
> 
> 2) Is anyone using any Motorola NIM100's for MoCA networking? I purchased a trio of them on eBay and set them up this morning. The general recommendation is to not use the pass-through on the NIM100 unless you are passing through to a "dumb" device like a TV with built in analog tuner. So I went from coax -> splitter side a -> modem and splitter side b -> NIM100. Whenever the NIM100 was powered on, I'd loose all sync on the cable modem and it wouldn't come back until I turned off the NIM100 or unplugged the cable. So I ended up going straight from coax -> NIM100 -> cable modem (using the bypass on the NIM100) and everything works fine. My internet speeds are as they should be and there is no sync issue. Wondering if anyone knows why the setup using a splitter to Modem/NIM100 caused the sync to go out?
> 
> 
> 3) My STA1520 had a flashing green light on it yesterday. I pressed the power button and the light turned off. Had to wait about 60 seconds before I could press the power button and get the light to turn on solid green. Why does this randomly occur? Is this because of a software update to the STA1520 and this will happen every time?


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15921879
> 
> 
> If they are doing something like what barry928 is suggesting, then they are looking for leakage. I just get annoyed when the Tech's just say it is a leakage problem as opposed to a signal drop if/when they do not have the equipment to test for it.
> 
> 
> the wawa test is a reasonable way to do it.



uh... BHN has several tools available for detecting leakage. they measure on a specific frequency. most of the techs have a sniffer shadow model to detect leaks, the bigger sleuths are assigned to most of the maintenance techs and the leakage team.


you should know that the FCC requires brighthouse to test for leakage several times a year and provide them with a CLI report. Leakage = egress for simple terms, and yes, like you said, it usually occurs from breaks/damage in the cable. If you have egress, you probably have ingress which will cause pixelation, slow speeds, etc. Since you are connected to the BHN plant system, it is their responsiblity to determine the cause and correct it. yes, the cli teams do add orange traps and door tag the home. as far as the charging thing for fixing lines in the home, no idea, but i've seen it done.


fcc imposes heavy fines on the cable companies regarding leakage, and they have been cracking down hard lately, hence the push by BHN. anything more than 20microvolts of leakage @ 10feet is excessive (according to the fcc r&r)and requires repair.


now, this doesn't mean that techs will come by and say you have leakage and be right. i'm of the opinion that unless they pull out a sniffer and show you, they might be just saying anything to move on.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/15984597
> 
> 
> I gotta say... i rarely laugh on this board, but a CSR blaming the Sun cracked me up.
> 
> 
> Are solar flares considered "act of god"? Maybe the lord is penalizing BH for bringing LifetimeMoviesHD before VsHD. He knows Terms of Endearment and An Officer and a Gentlemen weren't even recorded in HD...



heh.. thats funny


but you do know BHN is not responsible for acts of God right? thats in the customer subscriber agreement










just yankin yer chain


----------



## Cuneiform

Barry928,


Regarding the Dolby Digital / PCM audio switching problem. I believe that the switch is induced each time Brighthouse does an Emergency Message Test. I'm somewhat of a NightOwl and have noticed after Emergency Message Tests during the wee hours of the morning, that the Dolby has been switched to PCM--a very annoying bug. It's happened several times over the last week or so.


----------



## Barry928

Cuneiform-That makes perfect sense and I know just who to call to get it fixed. Thanks for that piece of the puzzle.


----------



## DouglasR

I just noticed we now have AandE HD.....Did they ever announce they were giving us that channel? I love being surprised by new HD channels.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/15991172
> 
> 
> I just noticed we now have AandE HD.....Did they ever announce they were giving us that channel? I love being surprised by new HD channels.



I'm pretty sure we've had A&E HD for several months - maybe six.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/15991364
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we've had A&E HD for several months - maybe six.



BHN has had A&E HD for at least a couple years now.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/15991172
> 
> 
> I just noticed we now have AandE HD.....Did they ever announce they were giving us that channel? I love being surprised by new HD channels.



Yes we have had this one for a while....I was thinking this was American Movie Classics HD. My head cold must of skewed my thinking. Sorry.


----------



## samsterdog

Does anyone else have an issue where you're going through the guide and out of nowhere it returns to channel 4 (or 2, I'm not sure because I'm normally scrolling)? While not a show stopper, it's quite annoying. I have yet to be able to reproduce at will.


BTW - I love the new software. I also love Microsoft Bob, Windows Me, and the Zune. Wait a minute, did Microsoft write Mystro software?


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/15954374
> 
> 
> Before I go to WFTV I need to know if others see this too.
> 
> So far it is
> 
> Only on WFTV on BH
> 
> Only when the ABC network is broadcasting
> 
> Only on one non-DVR set top box



Barry,


Just wanted to add that I have the white sparkles on dark areas problem while watching Lost on WFTV HD via DirecTV.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/15984407
> 
> 
> Thank you I think I know what you are talking about I have about three little spliters with one wire in two out then there is a larger one which has a green light on it (which is on) are you saying reset or replace? if you are saying reset how would I do that. If you are saying replace where would I get one? Thank you for your help..............Found the item you were referring to unplugged and then plugged it back in and guess what it works too bad CSR could not have told me that last night, thank you ClubSteeler



You're welcome.


Splitters cause a signal degredation, but that powered one has built in amplifiers to avoid degredation. Always check there first. Also eliminate or at least reduce all regular splitters. BHN techs will try to blame you first.


Here's what you do. Make a long cable, 100' or so. Go to the side of your house, open the BHN box, disconnect the feed going into your house, and put this new cable on. Walk the cable through your door directly to your TV. If all is fine, that tells you that the problem is inside your house, and not BHN's problem. If you still have a problem, you know that the feed from the telephone pole to your house is already bad before you ever get it. Happens a lot. Cables get cut.. Water leaks in... BHN is only obligated to get a good strong signal to your house. Anything you do to degrade the signel (cheap cox, splitters, loose connectors etc..) are your responsibility. However, if there's a simple solution, they'll fix it for you.


If the problem is in your house, remove all non powered splitters before the tech gets there, because they'll blame your splitters first.


Rule of thumb: If you need non-amplified splitters, try not to split the feed to your HDTV. The HDTV channels are often on really high freqencies that are most susceptable to small degredations in signal strength. I always try to split the analog TVs without a set-top-box. I can live with a tiny bit of noise on the pic of a small analog tv compared to blocky pictures and audio dropouts through an HD digital box.


Hope all is fine.


----------



## wsondermann

A new SD channel called This TV has appeared in the program guide on channel 1181. It looks like it's a digital multicast channel carried by CW18. Based on the program data it appears to be a channel that shows classic movies and TV shows.


----------



## barrygordon

Non powered splitters are passive devices and should never fail, but I guess never is a strong word. A good BHN tech will measure the signal on a line at both end points and if the cable length is approximately known he can "spot" a splitter as it adds an extra 3.5 db nominal drop per output port after the first. Ergo a 2 way splitter wil drop each output line 3.5 db. For multiport splitters (more than 2) just thinking of them being cascaded. IIRC RG6 cable drops at 3.5 DB nominal/100 feet (for good cable) so all can be resolved.


An amplified splitter should have no drop and should even have gain which is used to compensate for signal loss in the cable or downstream splitters. The problem is the gain may not be uniform over the frequency band (the channel set). A good amplified splitter will have good and consistant gain over all frequency bands and is not cheap. I use the one supplied by BHN and all my runs are home runs (no downstream splitters).


I have no issues with signal/cables in the house, but I force them to change the outside cable (pedestal to house) about once per year and they generally agree it needs it. It really should be in conduit.


----------



## rich21

That's WCKF's new 'this network' subchannel http://this.tv/


----------



## allowiches

I woke up last night about 2am. I looked at my 4250HDC in the bedroom to see what time it was. The display said "pray." I had to rub my eyes and shake my head a couple of times to be sure I was awake. The display then went blank and then to "boot" and "ocap." I assume I got an update and the software engineers stuck a little message in it hoping they got it right. The unit rebooted a couple more times before it settled down.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/16008161
> 
> 
> I woke up last night about 2am. I looked at my 4250HDC in the bedroom to see what time it was. The display said "pray." I had to rub my eyes and shake my head a couple of times to be sure I was awake. The display then went blank and then to "boot" and "ocap." I assume I got an update and the software engineers stuck a little message in it hoping they got it right. The unit rebooted a couple more times before it settled down.



LOL, that's actually pretty funny.







But are you sure the box display didn't say "proc"? 'Cause I've seen that on my DVR after a software update.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/16008161
> 
> 
> i woke up last night about 2am. I looked at my 4250hdc in the bedroom to see what time it was. The display said "pray." i had to rub my eyes and shake my head a couple of times to be sure i was awake. The display then went blank and then to "boot" and "ocap." i assume i got an update and the software engineers stuck a little message in it hoping they got it right. The unit rebooted a couple more times before it settled down.



get. Out. Lol!!!


----------



## Unlucky Sven

There is a placeholder on the old Sundance channel saying Starz on Demand will begin on 3/20.


Barry, have you found out anything regarding the sparkling during primetime broadcasts? I didn't watch any ABC shows tonight, but yesterday during Castle I believed it happened. (HD DVR, seen on live programs)


----------



## Nayan

Starz On Demand will be nice, but how about Starz HD? I'd love to have that added!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/16012485
> 
> 
> LOL, that's actually pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But are you sure the box display didn't say "proc"? 'Cause I've seen that on my DVR after a software update.



I'm as positive as I can be for waking up at 2am. I kept looking at it. Then I wondered if there might be some knid of emergency and I should turn on the tv. So I'm pretty sure. It was up there for about a minute. Sometimes those digital displays don't read perfectly. I'd love to know if I saw what I think I saw.


----------



## Barry928

I have reported the ABC HD network sparkles and the BHN Dolby Digital problem to the proper engineers. Both problems are now being addressed. Thanks to everyone who took the time to respond to the thread.


----------



## Barry928

Yes, I got a response from WFTV in 5 minutes. They are working on the problem.


----------



## Sgooter

Someone needs to tell Brighthouse that the newer pennies have a lot less copper, so when they put them behind the screw-in fuses at BHN, it causes a whole bunch of line interference. You gotta talk at their level.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satpro* /forum/post/16022656
> 
> 
> Yeah good one, but the annoying white dots on WFTV-HD have nothing to do with BHN as they can be seen via OTA, comcast, and directv. They should also be visible to anyone with a monitor at WFTV who is not visually impaired.
> 
> 
> Apparently WFTV doesn't want to respond to me since they don't like my comments about their worthless scrolls. Management has to justify that keyer they bought, what's next on the scroll's? Sunrise and sunset times, phases of the moon, your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> 
> Could be that the in line scroll keyer has an open contact that is letting in elec interference on ABC HD, seems to me that any time they have one of those wonderful scrolls up the white dots go away, The rest of the time when the contact is open with no scroll signal comming in it is letting in baseband elec interference, but who am I to tell almighty WFTV what they are doing wrong after a mere 14 days!



I hear that they plan to run advertisements for the Mouse in the scrolls.


----------



## VGPOP

I just arrived home from work and what a nice surprise that my HD DVR (EXPLORER 8300HDC) got the new update/interface.


Colors are better. And it does work faster!

'Bout time!











By the way, is it me or this new update on the HD DVR has a *"Picture Size"* option on the DISPLAY settings?


I don't think I've ever seen this before because there are three options:

*STRETCH

ZOOM

NORMAL*


I selected STRETCH to see non-HD channels and they look way much better than to have those black borders. (I hated that).


There is also an *"INTERACTIVE Pop-Ups" option as well in the settings. What does it do?
*

I appreciate it anyone who might have the answers.


Thanks!


----------



## wjim

I too just got the upgrade to the EXPLORER 8300HDC but when I change the audio settings to Dolby 5.1 it does not stay set if I turn the set off it goes back to PCM 2.0. I must be doing something wrong could someone tell me what it may be. Thanks


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/15965991
> 
> 
> The only show I've noticed this on is Lost, in the dark areas of the picture I see a sparkling or snow-like effect. I just thought it was the source material. I don't know if it is related, but another thing I've noticed about Lost is that the audio seems to have a strange compression effect in the lower frequencies. I especially notice it scenes by the ocean where there are breaking waves - they sound more like the ocean you hear when you put your ear up to a seashell, kind of a hollow echo sounding. Has anybody else noticed this?



I have noticed the audio issues as well... wonder if it's related to the video snow issues... and it appears on all network feed ABC broadcasts


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16021044
> 
> 
> Yes, I got a response from WFTV in 5 minutes. They are working on the problem.



Thank you for taking care of this! It's driving me CRAZY!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/16029148
> 
> 
> I too just got the upgrade to the EXPLORER 8300HDC but when I change the audio settings to Dolby 5.1 it does not stay set if I turn the set off it goes back to PCM 2.0. I must be doing something wrong could someone tell me what it may be. Thanks




I have this issue too. It's not a critical thing but it is an annoyance to have to keep setting it repeatedly.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16032476
> 
> 
> I have this issue too. It's not a critical thing but it is an annoyance to have to keep setting it repeatedly.



The most likely cause is the HDMI port is reading the audio capabilities of the displays audio decoder and changing the output of all ports to PCM 2.0.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16032531
> 
> 
> The most likely cause is the HDMI port is reading the audio capabilities of the displays audio decoder and changing the output of all ports to PCM 2.0.



Ah, gotcha. I guess it set itself as the default because that's what it sets itself to when I check. One other thing I've noticed with the new update is trying to tune to different channels, I now need a high reflex! If I am watching one and want to punch in the numbers for another, the number I punch in shows for a split-second then jumps right back to the channel tuned. In other words, if I am watching, say 153 and want to tune to 117, I punch in the 1, it shows for a flash then displays 153. I put in the next 1, same thing, flashes the 1 and jumps back to 153. As soon as I hit the 7 if I'm not fast enough it won't tune to 117, it'll just stay the same. I am all for reflex games, but this one certainly isn't much fun.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I see there is POD on channel 304. I thought there was supposed to be an HD equivalent. Am I missing something?


Thanks.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/16042479
> 
> 
> I see there is POD on channel 304. I thought there was supposed to be an HD equivalent. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



There is a limited selection from Primetime on Demand available on HD Showcase channel 1305.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/16043208
> 
> 
> There is a limited selection from Primetime on Demand available on HD Showcase channel 1305.



Why couldn't BHN give it's own channel like the SD version instead of putting on a channel they expect us to pay extra for?


----------



## daballs

So you have to pay for IFC now? That sucks.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/16049926
> 
> 
> So you have to pay for IFC now? That sucks.



As far as I can recall, IFC has always been part of a premium package.


----------



## daballs

I don't think so, unless they were sending it to me for free all these years


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/16051884
> 
> 
> I don't think so, unless they were sending it to me for free all these years



I've never been able to tune to IFC and I don't have the Encore movie channels.


----------



## wsondermann

-Sci-Fi Channel is being renamed to "Syfy" starting July 7. ("Syfy".... Really???)








http://www.multichannel.com/article/...hp?rssid=20059 


-WOPX ION HD is now available on channel 1156.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/16051884
> 
> 
> I don't think so, unless they were sending it to me for free all these years



I always thought NBATV was part of the sports pak but I've been receiving it for free for years now, even though I don't subscribe to the sports pak (too bad I don't watch it).


----------



## MattKey

from what i can tell Sci-fi needs to change their name to something along the lines of Schlock-fest. It appears to me that at least 80% of their programming is horror/supernatural, which is the same stale premise over and over again....


----------



## ClubSteeler

For the last week, on occasion, on WKMG-HD, my recordings have only the sound for the laugh tracks. You can't hear what the actors are saying, just the fake laughter. Then, they switch the feed to SD and the sound is fine. Eventually they fix the problem, and switch the feed back to HD.


Strange.


I'm not sure how often it happens, but it happened last night on "Big Bang Theory", and happened for several minutes last week during "New Adventures of Old Christine". Likely, it is a station issue and not BHN. I haven't seen this issue on other channels.


----------



## Really?

deifinitely not a BHN issue & believe it or not, it's not a station issue either.


----------



## JamesD-CFL

agreed, they shouldn't, but poor installation or poor qc by the manufacturer do cause it to happen.


the splitters are avg 3.5db drop. low band will lose more like 2db the digital band will lose 3.5, maybe 4.


RG6 will lose approx 1.6db/100 on the low band, about 4 in the mid range and 5 in the digital range.


an amp'd splitter should net 15db on a single port, 7db on a 4 port, and 3.5-4db on an 8 port. the "drop" you will see is on the return path which is why hooking modems up to a 4 or 8 port amp is not recommended.


and for the record (not to you barry) when you amplify a signal, you degrade its quality, period. you are just boosting the signal strength.

----------------------------------------------------------

how long is your drop cable barry? if it is less than 50ft, they are supposed to cable-con it all the way (in some areas). go buy some pvc and put the conduit in yourself







my mom's drop is 3yrs old, and the only reason i replaced it was because the neighbors dogs chewed on it (labs).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16001873
> 
> 
> Non powered splitters are passive devices and should never fail, but I guess never is a strong word. A good BHN tech will measure the signal on a line at both end points and if the cable length is approximately known he can "spot" a splitter as it adds an extra 2.5 db drop per output port after the first. Ergo a 2 way splitter wil drop each output line 2.5 db. For multiport splitters (more than 2) just thinking of them being cascaded. IIRC RG6 cable drops at 3.5 DB /100 feet (for good cable) so all can be resolved.
> 
> 
> An amplified splitter should have no drop and should even have gain which is used to compensate for signal loss in the cable or downstream splitters. The problem is the gain may not be uniform over the frequency band (the channel set). A good amplified splitter will have good and consistant gain over all frequency bands and is not cheap. I use the one supplied by BHN and all my runs are home runs (no downstream splitters).
> 
> 
> I have no issues with signal/cables in the house, but I force them to change the outside cable (pedstal to house) about once per year and the generally agre it needs it. It really should be in conduit.


----------



## barrygordon

My outside drop is about 100 linear feet. The price for a "trusted" contractor to install a PVC conduit with nice sweeps properly buried is about $800 due to shrubbery (roots) and lawn upheaval/replacement.


My error was not doing it when I built the House, but at that tiime I was a Sat user!


There is a device used up north to install sprinkler pipe with out destroying much. It is like a ditch-witch but it only slits the lawn and pulls in the pipe as it goes. I can not find one down here in FL or I would do it my self. All the sprinkler system installers (mine included) either use a ditch witch or hand trench.


----------



## JamesD-CFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16062397
> 
> 
> My outside drop is about 100 linear feet. The price for a "trusted" contractor to install a PVC conduit with nice sweeps properly buried is about $800 due to shrubbery (roots) and lawn upheaval/replacement.
> 
> 
> My error was not doing it when I built the House, but at that tiime I was a Sat user!
> 
> 
> There is a device used up north to install sprinkler pipe with out destroying much. It is like a ditch-witch but it only slits the lawn and pulls in the pipe as it goes. I can not find one down here in FL or I would do it my self. All the sprinkler system installers (mine included) either use a ditch witch or hand trench.



understandable.


our guys use a whomper (steel plate at end of steel bar) and cut into the ground about 6-8". it can cut through sprinkler lines







so it should prolly cut through small roots. then you just push the lawn back down (like stomping divots), leaves a line until the grass grows back together.


don't know if those are available in the store or not. could always keep a watch out for a contractor and see if one of them would do it on the side for ya, they have got to do better than $800.. man, thats steep, there again, they might not be as careful as the other guys


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Anyone heard any updates on the ABC HD sparkle issue?


----------



## Barry928

I am in regular contact with John as he works the problem. I am offering suggestions and support instead of complaints. He wants this fixed ASAP and is working with ABC to find the cause.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Here's some more info that may or may not be useful. While there's sparkles with the HD feed like on Lost, I did not see sparkles with Extreme Makeover Home Edition on Sunday. The difference is EMHE is up-converted and not an original HD source like Lost is. The question is does ABC up-convert locally for this and in doing so disables or the signal takes another route than whatever is causing the sparkles?


----------



## Bitrate_Fiend

Sorry if I missed this somewhere. I've been trying to record local channels in HD (over the air type stuff, not premium channels) from my Bright House SA 4250 box to my Windows XP Pro SP 2 PC via firewire without any luck.


I've read many tutorials and don't see what I missed. I don't have eyes on my PC at the moment but think I used firestb.msi drivers and CapDVHS. I could see the SA 4250 as the capture device in CapDVHS but one of three things happen as soon as I try to record:


- CapDVHS crashes

- I get an error pop up (don't recall what it was but searched online and found reference to a Windows XP patch that might help. I installed it but nothing changed)

- I get a message something like "Cannot initiate capture" (was probably a bit different but don't have it in front of me to replicate)


I gave up after a couple weeks of trying but would really like to get it working. So far I'm assuming that the firewire ports are active and that I've missed something.


Is there a way for me to verify that there is active video via firewire ports even without being able to record?


Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitrate_Fiend* /forum/post/16078179
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed this somewhere. I've been trying to record local channels in HD (over the air type stuff, not premium channels) from my Bright House SA 4250 box to my Windows XP Pro SP 2 PC via firewire without any luck.
> 
> 
> I've read many tutorials and don't see what I missed. I don't have eyes on my PC at the moment but think I used firestb.msi drivers and CapDVHS. I could see the SA 4250 as the capture device in CapDVHS but one of three things happen as soon as I try to record:
> 
> 
> - CapDVHS crashes
> 
> - I get an error pop up (don't recall what it was but searched online and found reference to a Windows XP patch that might help. I installed it but nothing changed)
> 
> - I get a message something like "Cannot initiate capture" (was probably a bit different but don't have it in front of me to replicate)
> 
> 
> I gave up after a couple weeks of trying but would really like to get it working. So far I'm assuming that the firewire ports are active and that I've missed something.
> 
> 
> Is there a way for me to verify that there is active video via firewire ports even without being able to record?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information.



I can confirm that the firewire ports are active, at least on my DVR box, so they should be active on other boxes. Whenever I've recorded programs to my laptop via firewire I always had better luck using VLC Media Player instead of CapDVHS. VLC can be used to both record video from firewire and view it without recording it. One thing to keep in mind though is that ever since getting Mystro I've never been able to successfully record live programming, only programs that I recorded to the DVR first--for me this works 90% of the time, even programs that were recorded from encrypted channels.


BTW, does anyone know where to find the firestb.msi drivers? I wiped my laptop recently and I can't seem to find them anymore.


----------



## barrygordon

satpro,


I must be blind, I do not see the white sparklies you are referring to. Help me to see them and I will gang up with you on wftv.


The thing that has me really ticked (since I don't see the sparklies) are the network watermark logos and the tickertape like feeds that many news stations put up to ensure their reputation as tabloid jurnalists


----------



## Barry928

New piece of equipment installed tonight at WFTV. Please report if this makes a difference with the sparkles problem.


----------



## HappyFunBoater

I'm watching Ugly Betty on ABC. I don't see any sparkles. I've got a Sony XBR2 with a 1080i input via component and an SA8300HD. Is anyone seeing sparkles right now?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16081647
> 
> 
> New piece of equipment installed tonight at WFTV. Please report if this makes a difference with the sparkles problem.



FYI, I made my post about seeing no sparkles before I read Barry928's post. Also, I've never noticed sparkles before the equipment change. So I'm not confirming or denying that the new equipment solved the problem.


----------



## Barry928

Its not a big secret. He just installed a new frame sync and we are all finding out together if that fixes the problem. I was trying to watch Grey's Anatomy to look for sparkles but my wife could not handle the patient with the cut off nose.


----------



## Bitrate_Fiend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/16080053
> 
> 
> I can confirm that the firewire ports are active, at least on my DVR box, so they should be active on other boxes. Whenever I've recorded programs to my laptop via firewire I always had better luck using VLC Media Player instead of CapDVHS. VLC can be used to both record video from firewire and view it without recording it. One thing to keep in mind though is that ever since getting Mystro I've never been able to successfully record live programming, only programs that I recorded to the DVR first--for me this works 90% of the time, even programs that were recorded from encrypted channels.
> 
> 
> BTW, does anyone know where to find the firestb.msi drivers? I wiped my laptop recently and I can't seem to find them anymore.



Thanks wsondermann! I don't know if the new guide has anything to do with the difficulties I've encountered. All of the information I had found pre-dated our new guide (including instructions for accessing the diagnostic screens).


I may try again this weekend. I just didn't want to spend 30 hours trying to get something to work if it simply won't work with our local boxes.


I guess I have to have three posts to be able to put URLs. I'll post this and try again.


Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Bitrate_Fiend

Please ignore - need to exceed three posts to be able to have URLs. Hopefully won't get hit with a time limit issue.


----------



## Bitrate_Fiend

wsondermann:


I think this page had the link I used to get drivers:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=403695 


Direct link to drivers from link above:
http://home.comcast.net/~timmmoore/firewire/firestb.msi


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitrate_Fiend* /forum/post/16084156
> 
> 
> wsondermann:
> 
> 
> I think this page had the link I used to get drivers:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=403695
> 
> 
> Direct link to drivers from link above:
> http://home.comcast.net/~timmmoore/firewire/firestb.msi



Much obliged.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast any changes in April coming for you people?


----------



## Richardlaing

I searched as much as i could but could not find info. I have been having guide not loading issues and crashing also having to reboot to get ondemand content to show. Is there a new or better box avail? Tech said crashes would be lessened if i channel channels slower. But the guide not showing is a real problem because the box just locks and requires hard boot.


TIA


----------



## Barry928

Get rid of the PACE. Newer boxes available from SA (Cisco) and Samsung.


----------



## fljoe

I have a Tivo HD and when I installed the cable cards I had BHN install the tuning adapter too for receiving the SDV channels. Just found out that they are charging me $3.87/month for the Tuning Adapter.


Now the other day I saw the green light on the front of the box blinking and I could not receive any SDV channels. Also going into the Tivo Tuning adapter menu, I could not get any channels both on Cablecard A and Cablecard B. I did try to pull the power plug from the back of it to reset the tuning adapter, however I still cannot get any SDV channels.


Barry or anyone, how do I reset the tuning adapter? Or does this require a service call?


Thanks,

fljoe


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16099180
> 
> 
> Get rid of the PACE. Newer boxes available from SA (Cisco) and Samsung.



Did Cisco buy Scientific American?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HappyFunBoater* /forum/post/16100221
> 
> 
> Did Cisco buy Scientific American?



Scientific Atlanta. Yes.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fljoe* /forum/post/16100204
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo HD and when I installed the cable cards I had BHN install the tuning adapter too for receiving the SDV channels. Just found out that they are charging me $3.87/month for the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> 
> Now the other day I saw the green light on the front of the box blinking and I could not receive any SDV channels. Also going into the Tivo Tuning adapter menu, I could not get any channels both on Cablecard A and Cablecard B. I did try to pull the power plug from the back of it to reset the tuning adapter, however I still cannot get any SDV channels.
> 
> 
> Barry or anyone, how do I reset the tuning adapter? Or does this require a service call?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> fljoe



Call them to send a new authorization "hit".


Is that $3.87 for the cable cards and the TA or just the TA?


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16100495
> 
> 
> Scientific Atlanta. Yes.



Ah, right. Thanks for the correction. I can never remember which it is - Atlanta or American - so I just randomly pick one. And I almost always pick the wrong one. If I could just remember that I consistently pick the wrong one, then I would know which one to pick, but I can never remember which one I randomly picked last time.


One obvious way to fix this it to remember that a very popular magazine is called Scientific American. But of course when I'm under all that pressure I can't remember that.


I'm screwed. I've got the memory of a small rock.


And I'm WAAAY past the babbling point. Should I talk about my long-haired wiener dogs now or is that just making things worse? Someone shoot me, please.


----------



## fljoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16100503
> 
> 
> Call them to send a new authorization "hit".
> 
> 
> Is that $3.87 for the cable cards and the TA or just the TA?



Just looked at my bill. Its $3.80 just for the Tuning adapter.


Plus they charge me for the second cable card too when they could have provided me with a single multi-stream card.


----------



## jimmycrank

Currently using the Samsung HD (non-dvr) box. Works without issue for me (although I certainly do not put it through the comprehensive tests some on this forum do). It seems to handle the software a little better and appears faster than the SA HD box.


Component and RCA > TV


Does anyone know if the new Samsung HD DVR is available? I'd like to try it out versus this SA 8300HDC debacle.


----------



## cam94z28

Most of you were probably asleep but both cable AND internet service were out from 1:30am till nearly 5:30am. Calling brighthouse automated line, and saying "cable outage" replied with an automated message confirming the outage.


I was right in the middle of owning at Call of Duty: World at War too


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16099180
> 
> 
> Get rid of the PACE. Newer boxes available from SA (Cisco) and Samsung.



Are the Samsung boxes available at local offices yet? Itching to get rid of my 8300HDC. It's not as buggy as some of them out there, but still a pain to use.


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/16110179
> 
> 
> Most of you were probably asleep but both cable AND internet service were out from 1:30am till nearly 5:30am. Calling brighthouse automated line, and saying "cable outage" replied with an automated message confirming the outage.
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of owning at Call of Duty: World at War too



I'm sure you were owning. I was asleep.


----------



## Barry928

I asked and it was not a system wide outage.


The Samsung 3090 HD DVR is about a month away from release. Looks to be a better performer from the specs.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16113486
> 
> 
> The Samsung 3090 HD DVR is about a month away from release. Looks to be a better performer from the specs.



What are the advantages of the new Samsung DVR coming out vs the SA8300HD? Is the software going to be the same? Any new features exclusive to it?


----------



## Barry928

Same award winning popular software







but it will be on stronger hardware.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I have two 8300HD, one 3250HD and a PaceHD boxes. Is it worth upgrading these for any newer box? Can I just go over to the local BHN office and swap them?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Thank you for contacting the Central Florida Division of Bright House Networks. We try to offer our customers the biggest selection of programming, and are always looking for new channels that we can add to our services. We appreciate hearing of your interest in the Fox News HD and Fox Business HD. Your email has been forwarded to our programming department for consideration regarding the addition of these channels.

While we are proud of the fact that we offer a wider variety of channels than any other provider in the area, we are also aware that our customers want the best programming possible.


----------



## barrygordon

I generally want all the boxes of the same type to be the same model. All my DVR's are SA8300HDC and all my non DVR stb's are 3250HD In that way I can swap to troubleshoot and always see a consitent GUI


----------



## jimmycrank

I agree Barrygordon. Here's my idea. I'll use all the new Samsung boxes (HD and HDDVR) and you can have the HDCs!










It just seems that everytime something screwy happens, its always ends up that the same SA boxes are the culprits. I've been waiting for the 3090 so I'll be heading to the office in a month or so (thanks Barry928).


----------



## barrygordon

I am reasonable certain based on history, that the new samsung boxes will bring a whole set of new problems to the table


----------



## jimmycrank

Agree 100%. However, the speed of the new Samsung standard HD box has been a nice change of pace (no pun intended) versus the SA. It may sound too optimistic, but I'm hoping that the new hardware will be able to run this software faster. I don't mind having an issue so much as I hate to wait 20 min to see the issue.


----------



## Sgooter

Have the BHN price increases appeared yet in the monthly bills? I just got mine, and it went up around $4 from the previous month's bill; not bad, I guess. I also did a simple comparison with last year's April bill, and the overall price increase for me since then is 7.7% for my cable TV + internet + digital phone services.


----------



## Barry928

Yesterday was another Dolby Digital reset with the pattern holding of EAS test the night before switching the digital audio to 2 channel for the test message and MDN failing to return to 5.1 digital audio. I now look for the problem to happen once a week every Wednesday or Thursday night following the EAS.


----------



## Maya68

A little off-topic but nobody has posted in a couple of days... Is anybody else having slow internet issues?


----------



## FloridaShark

I've been having the same problem too. My connection has been going off and on all afternoon. Had the same problem a few weeks back.


----------



## Maya68

As usual, their network status page is completely useless.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/16149591
> 
> 
> A little off-topic but nobody has posted in a couple of days... Is anybody else having slow internet issues?



Absolutely....for about a month now my phone and internet go out sporadically, but the cable always works. I had them out yesterday and they said that the connect at the box was not making constant contact. The guy also told me that the splitter going into my house was bad. He said it should be good now. And today...guess what....the phone and the internet went out twice!!!!!


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/16158983
> 
> 
> Absolutely....for about a month now my phone and internet go out sporadically, but the cable always works. I had them out yesterday and they said that the connect at the box was not making constant contact. The guy also told me that the splitter going into my house was bad. He said it should be good now. And today...guess what....the phone and the internet went out twice!!!!!




I guess we all need to start making phone calls... Are you on the east side of Orlando also? I'm wondering if the problem is limited to this area.


----------



## Stiletto

Anyone have any ideas when brighthouse is going to bring us multiroom viewing for the HD DVR? Satellite gots it, and it gots me thinking about changing over again. Doesn't seem like MRV would be a terribly difficult thing to pull off.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/16160220
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas when brighthouse is going to bring us multiroom viewing for the HD DVR? Satellite gots it, and it gots me thinking about changing over again. Doesn't seem like MRV would be a terribly difficult thing to pull off.



I'm sure brighthouse cant wait to give us 2 HD DVRs for the price of one.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/16160220
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas when brighthouse is going to bring us multiroom viewing for the HD DVR? Satellite gots it, and it gots me thinking about changing over again. Doesn't seem like MRV would be a terribly difficult thing to pull off.



I hear about development in the background. They scrapped the old RF modulation distribution method and moved to a digital distribution based on box IP address. No release dates yet.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/16159296
> 
> 
> I guess we all need to start making phone calls... Are you on the east side of Orlando also? I'm wondering if the problem is limited to this area.



I'm in Saint Cloud


----------



## Stiletto

Oh I know. If I were them I would rather lose $10 a month in DVR fees then lose $155 a month in customer fees.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/16160458
> 
> 
> I'm sure brighthouse cant wait to give us 2 HD DVRs for the price of one.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/16160220
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas when brighthouse is going to bring us multiroom viewing for the HD DVR? Satellite gots it, and it gots me thinking about changing over again. Doesn't seem like MRV would be a terribly difficult thing to pull off.



I too would like this feature. I have two SA8300HDs and have set up my own multiroom setup using a Slingbox HD-PRO on one end and a Slingcatcher on the other. Granted, its only 1 way (can only watch the dvr with the slingbox from the other tv with the slingcatcher) but definitely better then nothing.


----------



## cam94z28

For those of you that still prefer the 8300HD over the HDC...

My dad just picked up an HD DVR for his new Samsung Plasma. They wheeled out a box full of them and handed him an 8300HD. I just ran my HDC down there and swapped it out for an HD. Menu's are SO much faster, although I can't say the video is any better.


It seems rather than retiring the 8300HD models, they are redistributing them. It is sealed in shrink wrap, and has some scratches and scuffs on it, so it's definitely not brand new, possibly reconditioned.


FWIW, the location I got mine is on SR 434 Across from Lake Brantley High School. YMMV


----------



## bubbalou32

Had a 3250HD lock up while flipping channels. Hasn't happened in so long, I forgot it was a problem. Does this mean updates?


----------



## ClubSteeler

ATT Uverse scammers came to my door.


What a scam.


The guy simply said, "I have great news. We're not using phone lines any more (liar), we've gone to all fiber (liar), and nothing is going to change for you (liar), you are going to upgraded for free, you see no change, except your bill will drop (liar).


Then he wanted me to sign something. What a crock of crap.


They intentionally are misleading people into thinking it's just a move from wire to fiber. I wonder how many of my neighbors signed without knowing that they've probably signed up for TV, without knowing all of the installations, without knowing that they'll need TV box rentals, without knowing that they'll need to cancel their previous service, without knowing that they are agreeing to have workers in their home, without knowing that the channels on TV that they receive will change, without knowing that UVERSE does not offer budget priced internet plans, like the $15/mo DSL that I have, etc.....


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/16178663
> 
> 
> ATT Uverse scammers came to my door.
> 
> 
> What a scam.
> 
> 
> The guy simply said, "I have great news. We're not using phone lines any more (liar), we've gone to all fiber (liar), and nothing is going to change for you (liar), you are going to upgraded for free, you see no change, except your bill will drop (liar).
> 
> 
> Then he wanted me to sign something. What a crock of crap.
> 
> 
> They intentionally are misleading people into thinking it's just a move from wire to fiber. I wonder how many of my neighbors signed without knowing that they've probably signed up for TV, without knowing all of the installations, without knowing that they'll need TV box rentals, without knowing that they'll need to cancel their previous service, without knowing that they are agreeing to have workers in their home, without knowing that the channels on TV that they receive will change, without knowing that UVERSE does not offer budget priced internet plans, like the $15/mo DSL that I have, etc.....



They came here too. And according to the web site, we are not eligible yet! My daughter answered the door and promptly shut it on the salesman.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/16191861
> 
> 
> They came here too. And according to the web site, we are not eligible yet! My daughter answered the door and promptly shut it on the salesman.



That is what is nice about living in a Deed Restricted Neighborhood, where no solicitation is allowed.


----------



## FloridaShark

Internet is on and off again today and e- mail is down too.

Had the same problems last night.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloridaShark* /forum/post/16194869
> 
> 
> Internet is on and off again today and e- mail is down too.
> 
> Had the same problems last night.



It has been over a year since I dropped Brighthouse for Internet and went to Embarq DSL. These posts here are my only reminder of the up and down nature of Brighthouse Internet. Thanks for reinforcing my decision.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/16160220
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas when brighthouse is going to bring us multiroom viewing for the HD DVR? Satellite gots it, and it gots me thinking about changing over again. Doesn't seem like MRV would be a terribly difficult thing to pull off.



Several operators are set to roll out multiroom DVRs this year, including Time Warner Cable which is working with both Motorola and Cisco Systems as well as Cox Communications and Bright House Networks, which plan to roll out the feature with Cisco.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._the_House.php


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloridaShark* /forum/post/16194869
> 
> 
> Internet is on and off again today and e- mail is down too.
> 
> Had the same problems last night.



ME TOO!!! Freaking annoying! 15 minutes solid, 5 minutes barely alive, 15 minutes solid, 5 barely....and so on.


----------



## barrygordon

Things like that are generally very location dependent. I am in Merritt Island and have not seen any sort of an internet outage in months.


----------



## Maya68

It seems to be from Conway toward the east. I have been having these issues for weeks.


----------



## allowiches

Ormond Beach - was just down for about 15 minutes. And that's a business line. Makes it kind of hard to support customers.


----------



## wjim

Is anyone getting MLB Extra Innings free preview I am getting the message that says try again later?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Separately, Time Warner Cable -- in a Web notice to customers on channel changes -- said the "previously announced possible removal" of HDNet and HDNet Movies on or about March 31, 2009 "will not occur at this time" indicating the MSO is still in talks with HDNet. The cable operator had planned to replace those services with Smithsonian HD and MavTV HD.


 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ps_FearNet.php


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/16209950
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting MLB Extra Innings free preview I am getting the message that says try again later?



This is the first year I have MLB Extra Innings with my HDTV.


The scheduled says we're "supposed" to get at least 10 games in HD week. But some games were supposed to be shown in HD (three games), and there was no HD quality picture.


Why aren't we getting the games in HD?


----------



## allowiches

If someone could pass this along to the software engineers, it may help.


Last night my 3300HD was supposed to be recording Fringe and The Mentalist at 9:00. I turned on the tv to find that Fringe was not recording. It gave the same ol' excuse in the log that it was unable to record. The box was tuned to Fox (I think 1135) and the buffer showed it was storing the show so I hit record. Nothing. I went to the program log and hit record. Nothing. I tried changing channels and the box said to change channels I needed to stop recording A: Unavailable, B: The Mentalist, or C: Don't change channels. I figured what the heck, I'll hit A. Nothing happened. It wouldn't stop recording. Got up this morning when nothing should have been recording and the record light was still on. At least the non-recording recording didn't use up disk space and delete all of my saved shows. In the end, I needed to reboot to stop it from thinking that it was recording something. I hope this is a clue to the lost recording mysteries.


----------



## GatorWorm

Anybody else notice LOST skipping every 20 seconds or so tonight? I thought the ABC signal was fixed?


----------



## rich21

No problems with Lost on DirecTV.


----------



## km106

I noticed a few glitches, but not every 20 seconds.


----------



## heyitsme

A few data glitches but more like one every 20 minutes. I thought the audio was closer to the video then some of the previous weeks but when Alex and Ben were having their heated discussion I did notice her lips were off slightly.


----------



## JH2003

A problem, possibly my failure to understand, in trying to record a series on 8300 HD DVR. A series show, when recording (blue or red button) does not give the option to record "series". However, some non series shows do offer this option. Do I need retraining or rebooting?


----------



## VGPOP

Is there a link in the brighthouse website that shows HD schedule for games in channel 1000?


When there are no games scheduled, channel 1000 shows a link to go to see upcoming HD games schedule, but I go to the website and I cannot find it anywhere.


Anyone has this link? (the link with the actual scheduled games)


Thanks.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/16251431
> 
> 
> Is there a link in the brighthouse website that shows HD schedule for games in channel 1000?
> 
> 
> When there are no games scheduled, channel 1000 shows a link to go to see upcoming HD games schedule, but I go to the website and I cannot find it anywhere.
> 
> 
> Anyone has this link? (the link with the actual scheduled games)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Found this...
http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...hd_sports.aspx


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/16252246
> 
> 
> Found this...
> http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...hd_sports.aspx



Yes!. Thank You!


I'm gonna save it to my favorites.


----------



## allowiches

Another for the engineers. Recording one show from 9 to 10. Recording two shows 10 to 11. While the first show is recording you go into record options and try to extend the end time. It gives the option of not recording either of the 10:00 shows or cancel the recording of the 9:00 show which is currently recording. No option to not do anything. I thougt that is what the third option would do, but it cancelled the recording and it could not be restarted.


----------



## JH2003

Yesterday's storm (Titusville) gave us high winds and a simultaneous flash-bang and power was gone for a short while. When power returned A/C and appliances checked out. BHN (call) had to reset STB and cable modem. All video and audio equipment checked out, but no Internet. Traced problem to router and it would connect to PC and wireless laptop, but not to cable modem. BHN could not trigger the modem router combination. Quick trip to Wal-Mart for a new router and problem fixed. Question (maybe not on this thread) is why only router is zapped? Are they more sensitive to power surges?


----------



## allowiches

I've seen it before where a router seems perfect except the WAN port is dead. Can't tell you why. I've just seen it several times with our customer base at work. If it's under warranty you can probably send it in for repair/replace. Then you'll have a backup if it happens again.


----------



## Maya68

Why do some shows NOT show the option for series recording?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/16274896
> 
> 
> Why do some shows NOT show the option for series recording?



The guide data probably doesn't have them flagged as a series.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/16273130
> 
> 
> I've seen it before where a router seems perfect except the WAN port is dead. Can't tell you why. I've just seen it several times with our customer base at work. If it's under warranty you can probably send it in for repair/replace. Then you'll have a backup if it happens again.



It is 3 years old - so no warranty. I have used Linksys products since 1999. (Hub, then 4 port router, then Wireless b router (Three BEFW11SR4 and worked about 1-2 years and failed) and 3 years ago Linksys wireless g WRT54G, which just failed.) One BEFW11SR4 failed in less than a year and the warranty replacement was DOA and they would not replace it. BHN tech told me this model had a design defect causing dropouts in connection and I then went to the WRT54G model and it has worked fine until the storm. Any suggestions for a better supplier than Linksys/Cisco? I can return the one I just bought from Wal-Mart.


----------



## FLBuckeye

I've tried many different brands and that seems to be the life expectancy of those devices.


----------



## DKubicki

I have had good luck with Dlink. My mom currently has an old one I had laying around that must be 5 years old now and has not had any issues with it.


----------



## heyitsme

Been having an interesting problem with my 8300HD, a couple times now I've had a program set to record and started watching it from the List while the program is still being recorded. While watching, the program will hit a certain point and just pause on its own. Nothing I can do will get the saved program to move past that point. If I hit Live tv, I can watch the program where it is currently at in time, but rewinding ANY OF IT will push it back to the point where it is stuck.


Has happened a few times despite reboot and always at random.


----------



## mgsports

How do you people like the Music Choices changes?


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/16307753
> 
> 
> How do you people like the Music Choices changes?



I'll always be happy as long as there's an 80's channel.







We actually lost a channel through the lineup change (Opera) but luckily it wasn't one I ever really watched. One thing that puzzles me though: What's the difference between Classic Rock and Retro Rock?


Oh, and Toddler Tunes? The last thing we need is another outlet for Barney and Bert and Ernie singing about the number six.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16307738
> 
> 
> Been having an interesting problem with my 8300HD, a couple times now I've had a program set to record and started watching it from the List while the program is still being recorded. While watching, the program will hit a certain point and just pause on its own. Nothing I can do will get the saved program to move past that point. If I hit Live tv, I can watch the program where it is currently at in time, but rewinding ANY OF IT will push it back to the point where it is stuck.
> 
> 
> Has happened a few times despite reboot and always at random.



I have experienced this with recording NASCAR on Fox 1135. When I set it to record I extend the end time by an hour. Most times I start watching it while it is in progress - like this Saturday night. The red record light will stay on the entire time it is supposed to be recording. But, as you describe at some point it will freeze and will not move beyond it. This has happened a number of times when I try to record NASCAR on Fox. I don't know if extending the time of the recording has anything to do with it. Or, it it is related to channel 1135. Or, if it is just the length of the recording. My recording of regular half hour and hour shows has not run into this problem for the most part. I have had a couple failed recordings or regular shows since the software conversion, but nothing like the trouble I have recording NASCAR.


I am thinking of switching to the new Samsung DVR once we get some feedback on its performance here on the board. I have an external hard drive hooked up and it is working well and I have it about 50% full of stuff I haven't watched yet so I will potentially loose some recordings when I do make the switch.


----------



## sprggan71

Hey there. Has anyone in the Orlando area experienced outages with TBS HD the last day or so?


----------



## BrandonJF

Not sure if this is buried somewhere in this thread - I've tried a few searches and am not finding much, so forgive me if I've missed it.


We have one HD-DVR wear almost all recordings have the red triangle alert next to them after recording. Right now, it's showing 33% full. Shows recorded last night are flagged with the red triangle alert. Only the last two recordings don't have it.


Anyone else ever see this? I have another box where this does not occur. Since it's showing as 33% full, I'm not sure why it's so quick to mark these for possible deletion....


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

When - if ever - will BHN supply Cinemax, Starz and other channels in HD? Don't tell me to go to DISH. Had that and don't want it.


----------



## heyitsme

Tonight I got home from dinner and found 4 programs only recorded about 2 minutes each. The DVR is only 60% full and I rebooted it yesterday. Is my 8300HD dieing? I've been trying to hang on to it until something bettern than HDC comes out (samsung?).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16307738
> 
> 
> Been having an interesting problem with my 8300HD, a couple times now I've had a program set to record and started watching it from the List while the program is still being recorded. While watching, the program will hit a certain point and just pause on its own. Nothing I can do will get the saved program to move past that point. If I hit Live tv, I can watch the program where it is currently at in time, but rewinding ANY OF IT will push it back to the point where it is stuck.
> 
> 
> Has happened a few times despite reboot and always at random.


----------



## km106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/16313311
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is buried somewhere in this thread - I've tried a few searches and am not finding much, so forgive me if I've missed it.
> 
> 
> We have one HD-DVR wear almost all recordings have the red triangle alert next to them after recording. Right now, it's showing 33% full. Shows recorded last night are flagged with the red triangle alert. Only the last two recordings don't have it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else ever see this? I have another box where this does not occur. Since it's showing as 33% full, I'm not sure why it's so quick to mark these for possible deletion....



I've noticed this to. I think it is warning you that those shows will be deleted to make room for scheduled recordings. I remember when we got free Showtime and TMC I scheduled a bunch of movies to record and all my current recordings got the red triangles.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/16313311
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is buried somewhere in this thread - I've tried a few searches and am not finding much, so forgive me if I've missed it.
> 
> 
> We have one HD-DVR wear almost all recordings have the red triangle alert next to them after recording. Right now, it's showing 33% full. Shows recorded last night are flagged with the red triangle alert. Only the last two recordings don't have it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else ever see this? I have another box where this does not occur. Since it's showing as 33% full, I'm not sure why it's so quick to mark these for possible deletion....



Press info on one of the items with the red triangle and it will display how long until the show will be deleted.


Jim


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16307738
> 
> 
> Been having an interesting problem with my 8300HD, a couple times now I've had a program set to record and started watching it from the List while the program is still being recorded. While watching, the program will hit a certain point and just pause on its own. Nothing I can do will get the saved program to move past that point. If I hit Live tv, I can watch the program where it is currently at in time, but rewinding ANY OF IT will push it back to the point where it is stuck.
> 
> 
> Has happened a few times despite reboot and always at random.



I used to have that problem and posted it here a long time ago. Someone suggested that to watch a program that is recording to go to the list and select play. You are watching the recording, not the buffer. Yes it's a workaround for crappy software, but now it's a habit and I don't have the problem.


ETA: Just noticed that you are watching from the list. Sorry then, I have no help.


----------



## Maya68

slow. internet. again.


----------



## heyitsme

Yeah, program will play from the List and then just STOP. Always stops at that same point. If I go to Live tv I can see the program and watch the rest of it that is live BUT if I try to rewind it at all it jumps to before the stop point and again can not go past it.


Two more programs recorded like this tonight. Also, I have notice a lot of "meta blocks" throughout and stuttering. I wonder if Barry or someone can tell me if there is a way to tell if the problem is in the cable connection or in the box. I'd really like to try to keep the 8300HD at least until reports come in on the new samsung.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/16317624
> 
> 
> I used to have that problem and posted it here a long time ago. Someone suggested that to watch a program that is recording to go to the list and select play. You are watching the recording, not the buffer. Yes it's a workaround for crappy software, but now it's a habit and I don't have the problem.
> 
> 
> ETA: Just noticed that you are watching from the list. Sorry then, I have no help.


----------



## Barry928

I can't see how it could be the cable. It sounds like your 8300HD is going bad. I will ask again about the Samsung HD DVR status coming out of beta.


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/16314826
> 
> 
> When - if ever - will BHN supply Cinemax, Starz and other channels in HD? Don't tell me to go to DISH. Had that and don't want it.



Just saw a notice in FLA Today that on 5/31 BHN will be adding Smithsonian and MAV TV(???) to the HD lineup. In the same notice, they said that HDNet is up for renewal, and hinted that they could lose or move the channels to another tier. I wouldn't hold my breath on the premiums.


That said, I just found out Friday that AT&T U-Verse is now available in my area. 110+ channels of HD, including multiple HBO's, Showtimes, Starz's, etc. --- *and* both Sunshine and FSN HD channels - no more being dependent on the cable operator to put a game that's being broadcast on _their_ HD channel. I am doing my homework, and will likely be switching in the next week or so. Finally...



BTW, I just started an Orlando thread for AT&T UVerse. If you're on it, please help the rest of us out by telling us about your experience. Thanks! http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post16348932


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.T.* /forum/post/16348901
> 
> 
> Just saw a notice in FLA Today that on 5/31 BHN will be adding Smithsonian and MAV TV(???) to the HD lineup. In the same notice, they said that HDNet is up for renewal, and hinted that they could lose or move the channels to another tier. I wouldn't hold my breath on the premiums.
> 
> 
> That said, I just found out Friday that AT&T U-Verse is now available in my area. 110+ channels of HD, including multiple HBO's, Showtimes, Starz's, etc. --- *and* both Sunshine and FSN HD channels - no more being dependent on the cable operator to put a game that's being broadcast on _their_ HD channel. I am doing my homework, and will likely be switching in the next week or so. Finally...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I just started an Orlando thread for AT&T UVerse. If you're on it, please help the rest of us out by telling us about your experience. Thanks! http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post16348932



MAV TV - Maverick TV created by men for men - http://www.mavtv.com 


Jim


----------



## J.T.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/16349935
> 
> 
> MAV TV - Maverick TV created by men for men - http://www.mavtv.com
> 
> 
> Jim



Naked movies of Sarah Palin, perhaps???


----------



## HDOrlando

Got a link to the Smithsonian and mav tv news?


They were going to make them the HD net replacements.


What might happen is HD net moving off the $6 dollar tier onto the regular HD tier like Discovery HD theater


----------



## fljoe

I have been having problems with Internet cutting out yesterday morning/afternoon and today in the morning too. The call to tech. support did not indicate any outage in my area, so he scheduled a tech to come out and do a modem swap. I have the RR Turbo so I hate to give up my SA Webstar modem. Hopefully they will replace it with a RR Turbo compatible modem.


BTW I am in the Waterford Lakes area .. anyone experiencing the same thing?


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/16362090
> 
> 
> Got a link to the Smithsonian and mav tv news?
> 
> 
> They were going to make them the HD net replacements.
> 
> 
> What might happen is HD net moving off the $6 dollar tier onto the regular HD tier like Discovery HD theater



I hope we don't lose HDnet.....HDnet has some of the best movies.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/16363072
> 
> 
> I hope we don't lose HDnet.....HDnet has some of the best movies.



Douglas,


I saw HDNet at a friend's house and it's awesome.


Since you have the $6 pack, how much of a value do you think it is and what do you get on showcase?


This new mav tv looks pretty good but it would be great if BH gave HDNet regular HD tier status so we can see it for free.


If HDNet is free, is the $6 pack worth it?


Please let me know.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/16363072
> 
> 
> I hope we don't lose HDnet.....HDnet has some of the best movies.



I agree 100%. I have archieved ~ 650 GB of movies since getting a Hauppauge HD PVR roughly half of those are from HDNet. I would pay $6 a month for them alone.


----------



## VGPOP

BHN added YES Network (Channel 116). But not HD.


I'm not a Yankee fan, but they do offer good shows there. (I'm a Mets fan)


They should've added SNY Network.


----------



## mgsports

Good maybe more Regional Sports Network's and other FSN,Local News and Weather Channels will be added to.

Brighthouse added it because a) the Yankees are actually based out of Tampa somewhat and b) there are a lot of transplanted Yankee fans in the area.


----------



## heyitsme

So after all the problems I was having (see previous post) I swapped boxes and of course got a 8300HDC instead of my 8300HD. Also, I asked about Samsung boxes and the girl had never heard of it. So after one night with the HDC, my problems certainly went away (guess my hardware was failing). But the HDC is a strange beast. I notice the menus are a bit slower, and the font in the menu is more spaced out (which is really odd) too spaced out in my opinion. Also last night I got a message I've never seen on the HD, "DVR functionality is not available at this time please try again later" when I tried to pause a show.


----------



## LonghornXP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16401587
> 
> 
> So after all the problems I was having (see previous post) I swapped boxes and of course got a 8300HDC instead of my 8300HD. Also, I asked about Samsung boxes and the girl had never heard of it. So after one night with the HDC, my problems certainly went away (guess my hardware was failing). But the HDC is a strange beast. I notice the menus are a bit slower, and the font in the menu is more spaced out (which is really odd) too spaced out in my opinion. Also last night I got a message I've never seen on the HD, "DVR functionality is not available at this time please try again later" when I tried to pause a show.



I believe your box wasn't properly added to your account. In most cases that message is because of this. I would call BHN and tell them you got this message and request that they check your account and make sure the box is properly added to your account. Also if you have digital phone service make sure they didn't place the box on the first outlet within their software. The phone service must be the highest service on their list and I've seen many reps at local offices who place the box within their software on outlet A which bumped the phone service to a lower outlet. As a failsafe the system makes sure the phone service still works by not allowing the item placed on outlet A to work.


That is the general understanding of their system at the time but its been several years so it could have changed. No matter though this is a problem that shouldn't be occuring unless a mistake happened.


----------



## Cuneiform

I've been with BHN for many years now, and have been relatively pleased with their product. But recently, new players have emerged in our neighborhood in Palm Bay---ATT Uverse is apparently already in operation with optical fiber to the neighborhood and copper the last mile or so.


And now I've noticed fiber lines being buried (apparently) by Embarq. I understand they may be installing fttp / ftth (fiber to the premises / fiber to the home) in Florida. I assume they'll also be going for the ol' triple play (TV, phone & internet).


Does anyone have any info or opinions regarding these or other potential BHN competitors that may be coming our way?


----------



## HDClown

Embarq rolling out fiber to the node/premise? Wow, I never thought I'd EVER see them doing that. Their services are pretty much worthless in general and grossly overpriced, so I'm not to keen on that idea.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm ready to cancel bright house. Give me one good reason to keep it.


I've been through 4 cable modems, and NINE cable boxes since we got the service back in 1999.


Now, the cable modem just looses connection daily now, requiring a power cycle. Also, the cable box will just go black for no reason and at 8pm every night, goes black and says "Please Wait..." for a minute. I've had it.


I am returning both boxes tomorrow, and it sickens me it actually cost me to park there now, let alone parallel park my freakin boat. My car is by no means small enough to fit there, and the fact that whenever I did try and call to have a tech replace it, they never bring a box.


Next thing we know, BHN will put a cap on the internet, and that's the final straw.


So, what reason should I keep the service? The techs at BHN these days consider me annoying. Well, you know what? I am annoying because I want the service I pay for, NOT rising prices for a service that's not reliable.


----------



## HDClown

4 modems and 9 boxes? Have they come out and run a new line from the tap to your house, installed new grounding and splitter, and run all new drops within your house? That should have been done a long time ago if equipment is going out like that.


----------



## km106

The last few nights as I've been channel surfing, a few of the channels in the 1300's (HDNET, MGM, etc.) have not tuned and displayed something to the effect: "channel not available, try again later." On HDNET2 I could hear the audio but there was only the "try again latter" message for the picture. It did try to tease me by saying "Hit 'A' to try again" but of course that did not work.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/16435662
> 
> 
> I'm ready to cancel bright house. Give me one good reason to keep it.
> 
> 
> I've been through 4 cable modems, and NINE cable boxes since we got the service back in 1999.
> 
> 
> Now, the cable modem just looses connection daily now, requiring a power cycle. Also, the cable box will just go black for no reason and at 8pm every night, goes black and says "Please Wait..." for a minute. I've had it.
> 
> 
> I am returning both boxes tomorrow, and it sickens me it actually cost me to park there now, let alone parallel park my freakin boat. My car is by no means small enough to fit there, and the fact that whenever I did try and call to have a tech replace it, they never bring a box.
> 
> 
> Next thing we know, BHN will put a cap on the internet, and that's the final straw.
> 
> 
> So, what reason should I keep the service? The techs at BHN these days consider me annoying. Well, you know what? I am annoying because I want the service I pay for, NOT rising prices for a service that's not reliable.



I recently had the opportunity to meet with a maintenance supervisor at a social function. We had a good conversation about BHN. I would suggest that you call BHN and demand that a maintenance supervisor call you, as the post above suggests there are good reasons why your service is so poor. The maintenance supervisor I spoke with 'really' wants BHN service to be the best. Most of their problems are with contract service employees and CSR's who do not raise the level of assistance.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/16437412
> 
> 
> The last few nights as I've been channel surfing, a few of the channels in the 1300's (HDNET, MGM, etc.) have not tuned and displayed something to the effect: "channel not available, try again later." On HDNET2 I could hear the audio but there was only the "try again latter" message for the picture. It did try to tease me by saying "Hit 'A' to try again" but of course that did not work.



I'm in East Orlando. I've noticed in the past day or so a lot of audio glitching on the lower channels (i.e. TNT-11, ESPN-29) on both of my boxes (8300HD/4250HDC), while it's less prevalent with their HD equivalents. On my other TV/monitor that is hooked up without a box you can barely view any of the non-HD channels the signal is so grainy (i.e. CFNEWS13-9), while the free HD channels are glitching occasionally but watchable. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## HDClown

I need to call BHN to get issues with my STA1520 resolved. Ever since it was installed, it's prohibited me from tuning into many HD channels I was ablet o get prior to installing it. When I remove it from inline connection to my TiVo, those HD channels tune in. The STA1520 isn't prohibiing all HD channels, and it is allow some SDV HD channels to come in properly.


Of course, without the STA1520, I can't get any SDV channels, but I'm not watching those right now and the ones that don't tune in with the STA1520 are ones I want to watch.


Anyone have any advice on what to say/ask to help get this resolved? Last time I spoke to someone about TA's and CableCARDs they were clueless.


----------



## barrygordon

Hakemon, I agree with JH2003 and others. I have the run from the pedestal to the house changed once a year. It is a buried cable not really designed for burial and it deteriorates. Also the gardeners weed whacker tended to hit it and gave me all sorts of problems until I forced them to sleeve the cable in copper peipe for the sections where the weeds are whacked.


I am on a first name bases with the area supervisor for my area and have his cell phone number; and one of the directors of the CSR's and have his office number. I have no issues that aren't resolved withion one or two days or they pay me money (or give credits) I have not had any problems in many months. The last time they were at the house they did a full signal strength audit of all lines (interior and exterior). They found one problem which I did not even know I had, a weak splitter that was no longer needed.


The good techs in my area (south Merritt Island) all know my house and how demanding I am. They agree that it is one of, if not the best, installations they have (Picture, Internet, all of it). There are three DVR's and three STB's. I always give the techs a TIP if they do exactly what I want and they demonstrate they know what they are doing. Word gets around and some techs are never seen at my house more than once. I have been told there is a notation in my "file" that guides who gets sent to me.


----------



## Hakemon

I have tried to get them to my house to replace the lines but insist its the house and not their line despite neighbirs with the same issue and me explaining ill plug the modem right into the trunk line coming out of the ground and itll still not have a connection. One tried to say it would cost me money to get that replaced.


But for the cable box i feel is software a d weak hardware. It doesnt seem to hold the whole tv guide and whe. Scrolling its please wait after please wait


----------



## barrygordon

Never cost me a cent to have pedestal to house replaced. Demand they do a signel level test across all frequencies on the outside cable. Then have them do the same thing inside the house to prove to you it is "your wiring". Demand they satisfy you. Tell them, in writing, you intend to write a letter to the County attorney complaining of theft of service, in that they are not giving you what you contracted for. That was the thing for me that got them off their asses. I then had senior managers specifically assigned to satisfy me, and keep me satisfied.


I have no major issues with any of the boxes or modem. I would like the DVR to be faster, and occasionally I get pixelation but I know that is a natural phenomena as they get the signals over the air at the head end.


Where are you located?


----------



## Hakemon

I'm located in Oviedo, near the UCF Arena.


Thing is, once before they waved a wond around the living room wall and said I had an RF leak.


But, I get no better reception from the trunk line, especially on analog 6. That NEVER comes in right, always bleeding from 5. Same odd reception at my mothers house in Winter Springs. Only recently it appears fixed, but analog Scifi and FX are absolutely terrible no matter where I'm located, just as long as it's the same headend, which tells me it's the headend.


I did poke around inside my cable box, the 4250HDC (looking though the vents), this thing does not have much memory. It's system memory is far too small to be running OCAP which runs on javascript. It's no wonder it's allways needing to rebuffer the guide.


----------



## facke02

I did a search and found the following for accessing Diagnostic mode, is this correct?


"Hold down Select-Exit on the front of the box until you see DIAG on the display of the box (Aprox 5 seconds). Hit Exit on the front of the box or tune to channel 611 to view diagnostic mode."


Thanks...


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/16442011
> 
> 
> I did a search and found the following for accessing Diagnostic mode, is this correct?
> 
> 
> "Hold down Select-Exit on the front of the box until you see DIAG on the display of the box (Aprox 5 seconds). Hit Exit on the front of the box or tune to channel 611 to view diagnostic mode."
> 
> 
> Thanks...



That brought me nowhere. Just got me to a mexican channel. No diag message, but a mail icon flashed.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/16442011
> 
> 
> I did a search and found the following for accessing Diagnostic mode, is this correct?
> 
> 
> "Hold down Select-Exit on the front of the box until you see DIAG on the display of the box (Aprox 5 seconds). Hit Exit on the front of the box or tune to channel 611 to view diagnostic mode."
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Press and hold the Select button on the remote until the mail icon flashes. Then press the down arrow (beneath select button). Diag screen will load automatically.


----------



## barrygordon

My DVR's are SA8300HDC and the STB's are 3250HD. Abosultely no problems of the type you describe in my area. If I were you I would make a big time stink and do it in writing with a copy to your county attorney and whomever is involved with granting them their operational franchise.


----------



## Hakemon

Oh I know there are far better firmware on other boxes. OCAP was better a year ago then started to stink like hell.


Here's the diag page. If anyone finds anything of interest, let me know. The box has been powered on for a very long time.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2817.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2818.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2819.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2820.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2821.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2822.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2823.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2824.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2825.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2826.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2827.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2828.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2829.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...g/IMGP2830.jpg


----------



## Hakemon

As far as writing a letter is concerned, should it be hand written, or typed and signed?


I might have use for that HP Deskjet I bought half a year ago, yet! lol


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/16442399
> 
> 
> Press and hold the Select button on the remote until the mail icon flashes. Then press the down arrow (beneath select button). Diag screen will load automatically.



Thanks Michael... I take it this process works for both the SA and Samsung boxes.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/16443684
> 
> 
> Thanks Michael... I take it this process works for both the SA and Samsung boxes.



From what I've seen in the Time Warner Navigator forum, the Samsung will not have the blinking mail icon, but you get the diag screen the same way.


----------



## property33

Anybody hear about BHN and NFL network recently? A friend of mine in Lake County has/had Comcast. They actually DROPPED it, and he went to DirectTV for NFL network. Had issues a couple days after the install too... All said & done, I'd just as soon stick with BHN but this is one of the channells I'd love to get, plus some more HD channels that I'd actually WATCH.


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, what phone number do I call and how do I skip the automated system? I just had 5 minutes of no internet, all completely frustrating, because it disables the Vonage phone system, and if there is an emergency, I better hope that cell phone is working.


I already went out and kicked the pedastol and here I am online again. So, I would say that is one point of failure.


I am now beyond mad, and am furious.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/16444117
> 
> 
> From what I've seen in the Time Warner Navigator forum, the Samsung will not have the blinking mail icon, but you get the diag screen the same way.



You are correct, it does work for both, thanks Michael.


It appears that the Samsung doesn't show the SNR, or I missed it when I flipped through the screens.


----------



## PerfectCr

So I've done some reading up on the Tivo HD-DVR and Cablecards. It looks like they are more hassle than it's worth and of course it's more expensive. Is that the general consensus? Thanks!


----------



## markc

I have an HD TiVO and it is light yrears ahead of the SA boxes from BH. I have a multi-stream cable card and a tuning adapter for the SDV channels. There was a hassle setting it up because the installers weren't quite up to speed on the TA's, but it has been pretty stable since I had it set up in February


----------



## Tim James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/15056276
> 
> 
> Officially, BHN does not support the SATA port. It is enabled as I have 1TB external drives on my 8300HD and 8300HDC both of which running Navigator.



What's the latest news on this? Any way to test the eSATA port on my 2 or 3 year old 8300HD? I have the recent software change (can't keep track of the names anymore).


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim James* /forum/post/16461382
> 
> 
> What's the latest news on this? Any way to test the eSATA port on my 2 or 3 year old 8300HD? I have the recent software change (can't keep track of the names anymore).



I have a 8300 HD that was installed in 7/06. I have a Seagate 320GB external eSATA that works perfectly with the current Navigator software. I suggest you check the HD DVR section thread that has extensive data on what drives work with what software on a 8300HD. After picking a drive, buy it at a store that allows returns in case you have problems.


----------



## Tim James

I'm less concerned about the hardware than this rumor I've heard that BHN disables the eSATA port.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim James* /forum/post/16461382
> 
> 
> What's the latest news on this? Any way to test the eSATA port on my 2 or 3 year old 8300HD? I have the recent software change (can't keep track of the names anymore).



We have an external drive connected to our 8300HD and it works perfectly.


The latest software update for the 8300HDC has broken the eSATA connection.


----------



## IsaacFL

What is the latest news on the Cable Cards for just the TV. I understand the Tivo users are using a tuner adapter with the cable cards. I have a TV in the bedroom that I want to be able to use the Cable Card ability built into the TV. I don't need or want a Tivo or DVR in the bedroom/


I am not happy with the TV box brighthouse provides and was curious to know what channels I would be giving up if I went back to the Cable Card and got rid of the TV box.


I only watch the HD channels, so I I am worried that I won't be able to use the cable card. If it isn't too many channels that I am giving up, I might be ok with that since we only use that TV for casual viewing.


----------



## Kakaze

TimeWarner has announced that they're going to be dropping HDNet and HDNet Movies at the end of this month. Does anyone know if Brighthouse is going to follow suit?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kakaze* /forum/post/16484087
> 
> 
> TimeWarner has announced that they're going to be dropping HDNet and HDNet Movies at the end of this month. Does anyone know if Brighthouse is going to follow suit?



If BHN follows suite this customer will be really realy pissed off.


----------



## Kakaze

Join the club.


I _love_ HDNet Movies.


----------



## mrt2000

If HDNet and HDNet movies are dropped, that will be the final action to make me drop Brighthouse and join the Dish gang. Not that I want to, but those are two of my most watched channels. Brighthouse REALLY doesn't make it easy to be a customer, no matter what their commercials say.


----------



## Cuneiform

I'm also a big fan of HDNet, especially the HDnet Movies. I'd hate to have to debug a new vendor's system, but losing HDnet would definitely make me consider switching, also.


----------



## heyitsme

Yep, I think I would consider leaving as well. I know one thing, they would need to drop the $6 HD pack or whatever it is.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform* /forum/post/16486144
> 
> 
> I'm also a big fan of HDNet, especially the HDnet Movies. I'd hate to have to debug a new vendor's system, but losing HDnet would definitely make me consider switching, also.



I agree. I would strongly consider moving to Direct TV if I could be reasonably certain the HD PQ was equal to BHN and that Direct was going to continue carrieing HDNet. Also, the dish would have to be a lot smaller than the one installed on my next door neighbors roof a couple of months ago. Based on size, it looks like they stole it from a military base. Dish is at least 2 ft. in diameter with a big arm that has 3 white tipped "spotlights" aimed at the center of the dish. They drilled holes in the roof to attach it. Given that it is at least 4 ft. tall what happens to it and the roof in a hurricane!


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/16448072
> 
> 
> Anybody hear about BHN and NFL network recently? A friend of mine in Lake County has/had Comcast. They actually DROPPED it, and he went to DirectTV for NFL network. Had issues a couple days after the install too... All said & done, I'd just as soon stick with BHN but this is one of the channells I'd love to get, plus some more HD channels that I'd actually WATCH.


 http://blog.pennlive.com/fanbox/2009...nnounce_a.html 


So when do we get NFL Network and Red Zone channel?

I wonder is TWC is even interested.


----------



## the64gto

FWIW...spent the last two rainy days at a Disney Resort. Room Tv had ~ 50 channels of D***. Had to smile when a lot of channels were "searching for satelite", others were dropping in/out, Pixelation, audio poping, horizontal sync issues etc. Maybe it was their setup.....but it went on both days.


----------



## rich21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/16489611
> 
> 
> I agree. I would strongly consider moving to Direct TV if I could be reasonably certain the HD PQ was equal to BHN and that Direct was going to continue carrieing HDNet. Also, the dish would have to be a lot smaller than the one installed on my next door neighbors roof a couple of months ago. Based on size, it looks like they stole it from a military base. Dish is at least 2 ft. in diameter with a big arm that has 3 white tipped "spotlights" aimed at the center of the dish. They drilled holes in the roof to attach it. Given that it is at least 4 ft. tall what happens to it and the roof in a hurricane!



I can say the HD for non locals is better than BHN. The locals are pretty close to BHN. Though I think the SA boxes hurt the HD quality. As far as I can tell D* will keep HDNet.


The dish size won't get smaller. The D* dish has 5 LNBs.


I refused to let them install the dish on the roof. Instead I got a TV mast, and a bag of concrete to hold the mast and keep it from turning. I fastened it to the side of the house. (Also but some 3" screws in the bottom mast to give the concrete something to hold to and gravel underneath to let the mast drain). The dish isn't going anyway in wind, and I can easily take it down when a hurricane comes.


I can also safely say the HR22 gives me zero problems.


----------



## HDOrlando

Apparently Time Warner is still in talks with HDNet and Smithsonian HD and Mav Tv HD will be added on 1301 and 1307 respectively so a deal could still get done and they would not lose channel placement.


There was also rumors of HDNet coming off of the $6 buck pack and that could even happen.


It does not surprise me TWC and BH are holding out as more channels are in HD and these pack channels like HDNet while still having good content are not as relevant as they first were when people starting getting HDTV.


On another note, were probably due for HD additions within the next six weeks.


BH Tampa is getting Fox News HD, AMC HD and WGN America HD on 5/31. They are also getting Bio HD along with stuff we already have on 5/27.


There is also mention of some free HD showcases being added but not sure how much their content will differ from the stuff on 1305.


After these additions, Tampa's differences from us in HD will be as follows.


Palladia HD, Cinemax HD, Bio HD, Fox News HD, AMC HD and WGN America HD.


They also have seperate feeds for both Sun Sports and FS Florida HD but those are only special events channels and not 24/7 feeds. This would allow us to watch both feeds when the channels have HD games against each other but that does not happen much.


----------



## jimmycrank

any news on the Samsung DVRs? I know someone wrote a while back that they were going to check on the status. Haven't heard a peep since.


----------



## Kakaze

HDNet and HDNet Movies are available on Uverse. Anyone have any opinions on whether or not Uverse is worth it? It seems more expensive than Brighthouse.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kakaze* /forum/post/16507946
> 
> 
> HDNet and HDNet Movies are available on Uverse. Anyone have any opinions on whether or not Uverse is worth it? It seems more expensive than Brighthouse.



This is a very good question. Because I was just surfing and trying to get more info on this AT&T U-verse TV. It seems very good, and I went to official website to read

in their forums what people have said about this. I like that they offer 18mbp as its highest connection for the internet. But it's $65.00/month. Their biggest package

which includes all HD channels is $107.00/month.


But it has some setbacks. First, even though they are offering service in Orlando, it's still not available where I live, what's the point then? Also,

U-verse doesn't have MLB Network, NBA Network (they do have NFL Network and NHL Network). But with no baseball package (MLB Extra Innings) and

basketball (NBA League Pass), no way I make the switch.


I want to have as many HD channels as I can. BH only have like 50, and according to some reports they are planning to have about 100 HD channels by the end of the year?

*What's the truth to this?*


If this is the case, I could stay with BHN.


That's all I want. More HD channels, and of course my sports package.


----------



## Goats

I've been posting over in the HDTV Recorders forum, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask here as well.


I have an SA 8300HD running Navigator/Mystro. I installed the Western Digital eSATA 500gb My DVR Expander two days ago, no problems, it recognized it, asked me to format it, and my storage % dropped like it should.


I have all types of problems recording though. It doesn't start a scheduled recording or it only records a portion of the show, and when it does record something, it's glitchy. My 8300HD was working perfectly prior to this and my old recordings still play back just fine.


Western Digital was no help, they just offered to replace the drive. Cisco was no help, they told me to contact Bright House. Bright House was no help, they told me they don't support third-party devices.


I have a free replacement coming today from Amazon in case the drive is defective, and I'm hoping that's the case because it's the easiest fix.


Is anyone else here using the same combo? Any issues? Any general thoughts on my issue?


TIA!


----------



## raymac

I have two SA 8300HDs, one with a 500GB drive and one with a 1TB drive. Both work properly.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/16505432
> 
> 
> any news on the Samsung DVRs? I know someone wrote a while back that they were going to check on the status. Haven't heard a peep since.



The Samsung has been delayed until early June.


----------



## mgsports

When Comcast in Orlando adds NFL Network back probley on August 1st.


----------



## HDClown

I was looking on Cisco's consumer website for TV Set-Top boxes and see there is a next generation box, the 8550HDC HD PVR 


Is this something BHN is going to be moving to this? Doesn't seem to be anything new and special about it compared to the 8300HD/HDC PVR. Still dual tuner and only a 160g HDD, no multi-room support, etc.


Is there any links/details on this Samsung PVR? Is it going to offer features in-line with TiVoHD?


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16511794
> 
> 
> The Samsung has been delayed until early June.



I got an SM H3050 the other day, non-DVR HD box, brand new, in bubble wrap. I just asked for an HD box in exchange for the digital box I was swapping out and this is what they give me, didn't ask for it specifically. BHN office on Mguire in Ocoee.


Had to replace the box on my porch (gosh, it gets wet out there sometimes!).


I'll guess Barry's probably right on then, if they're giving these out. It's only a couple weeks away.


I can't really comment on picture quality since it's hooked up to an ANCIENT 27" console TV right now, but the menu seems. faster.


----------



## JH2003

I was at my grandson's house in West Cocoa and he recently had Uverse installed. The features from ATT seemed nice, PQ was slightly less than BHN in Titusville. So those looking for Uverse, it is in Brevard, at some places.


----------



## mrt2000

Has anyone heard any kind of confirmation on the status of the HDNET channels and Brighthouse yet? I know Time Warner is pulling the plug on June 1st, just curious if Brighthouse has made any announcments they are as well.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats* /forum/post/16509566
> 
> 
> I've been posting over in the HDTV Recorders forum, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask here as well.
> 
> 
> I have an SA 8300HD running Navigator/Mystro. I installed the Western Digital eSATA 500gb My DVR Expander two days ago, no problems, it recognized it, asked me to format it, and my storage % dropped like it should.
> 
> 
> I have all types of problems recording though. It doesn't start a scheduled recording or it only records a portion of the show, and when it does record something, it's glitchy. My 8300HD was working perfectly prior to this and my old recordings still play back just fine.
> 
> 
> Western Digital was no help, they just offered to replace the drive. Cisco was no help, they told me to contact Bright House. Bright House was no help, they told me they don't support third-party devices.
> 
> 
> I have a free replacement coming today from Amazon in case the drive is defective, and I'm hoping that's the case because it's the easiest fix.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here using the same combo? Any issues? Any general thoughts on my issue?
> 
> 
> TIA!



I'm actually experiencing something similar. I have the 8300HD also, with a WD 160GB drive in a Vantec Nexstar enclosure. I like it much better overall than the HDC. My issue is that, for example I scheduled "The Golden Compass", and "I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry" to record yesterday. When I went to watch them today, The Golden Compass recorded perfectly, but it had only recorded 16 minutes of I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry. Even after this recording I still had 5% free space. Nothing in the recording log, nothing under conflicts....WTF! It randomly does this, and it's even done it with 20 or 30% free storage. There were storms earlier today, and the power might have gone out briefly during that time, but it should have started a new recording once it rebooted.


It's starting to get REALLY annoying, and if it ever happens while recording something like Hells Kitchen (only airs once), I'll probably unplug the box and throw it in the pool. I think I could live with all of the other bugs in the 8300HDC in exchange for properly working recordings. The HDC I had never did this. I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of the Samsung boxes. Someone please let me know when they're widely available.


----------



## Goats

I was told by someone at BHN yesterday that they would be offering a new DVR with a larger storage capactiy, hopefully by the end of the year, but they didn't have a specific timetable.


Is anyone familiar with this, and if so, care to share what they know about it?


TIA.


----------



## a4bob

I have two SA8300HD with a 500GB WD drive each. One of them lately had been doing the same thing. Only recording random amount of length for a show. For an hour show it could be 5 minutes or 47 minutes. No errors in recording log. Definitely frustrating.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/16533723
> 
> 
> I'm actually experiencing something similar. I have the 8300HD also, with a WD 160GB drive in a Vantec Nexstar enclosure. I like it much better overall than the HDC. My issue is that, for example I scheduled "The Golden Compass", and "I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry" to record yesterday. When I went to watch them today, The Golden Compass recorded perfectly, but it had only recorded 16 minutes of I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry. Even after this recording I still had 5% free space. Nothing in the recording log, nothing under conflicts....WTF! It randomly does this, and it's even done it with 20 or 30% free storage. There were storms earlier today, and the power might have gone out briefly during that time, but it should have started a new recording once it rebooted.
> 
> 
> It's starting to get REALLY annoying, and if it ever happens while recording something like Hells Kitchen (only airs once), I'll probably unplug the box and throw it in the pool. I think I could live with all of the other bugs in the 8300HDC in exchange for properly working recordings. The HDC I had never did this. I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of the Samsung boxes. Someone please let me know when they're widely available.


----------



## jimmycrank

Anyone connect their SA 8300HDC via HDMI? I'd like to reduce the number of cables I have and I'm thinking about running a single hdmi to my receiver, and then a second hdmi from the receiver to the tv. Anyone have any success with connecting the cable box to a receiver via HDMI?


----------



## barrygordon

I have 2 SA8300HDC's and both are connected to a DVDO Edge over HDMI. No issues other than the additional delays of HDMI Handshking when switching between the two.


----------



## jimmycrank

Barry,


I think the only trouble I had before was there was a definite delay and black screen while the HDC changed resolution and forwarded the signal on. I've been able to prevent this by enforcing 1080i over component. Can I similarly force the resolution over HDMI?


----------



## barrygordon

Yes you can. All of the resolution logic remains the same. I run mine so that all resolutions are enabled which has the DVR put out what it gets and the DVDO Edge scaler does the rest. I don't see the delay or the black screen with the scaler in the loop.


----------



## wjim

When I use the HDMI connection my sound will not stay on Dolby 5.1 when the tv is turned off it reverts to PCM 2.O so each time I must go into settings on the cable box and switch it to Dolby 5.1. What am I missing here on the setup?


Wjim


----------



## barrygordon

I am not sure. As I recall (I will look later) you just choose that the sound is to be output on the HDMI cable. I have no issue such as the one you describe and my system does completely shutdown both the scaler that cables boxes are feeding and the PJ and audio processor it feeds. I am using shut down loosely as nothing ever gets completely shutdown any more. The cable boxes are not put into standby though.


Does your TV also handle the audio signal? and is your cable box directly connected to it? What exactly is the HDMI chain from cable box to tv?


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16538211
> 
> 
> I am not sure. As I recall (I will look later) you just choose that the sound is to be output on the HDMI cable. I have no issue such as the one you describe and my system does completely shutdown both the scaler that cables boxes are feeding and the PJ and audio processor it feeds. I am using shut down loosely as nothing ever gets completely shutdown any more. The cable boxes are not put into standby though.
> 
> 
> Does your TV also handle the audio signal? and is your cable box directly connected to it? What exactly is the HDMI chain from cable box to tv?



HDMI goes from cable box to tv, audio cable goes from cable box to home theather system. I can turn off cable box and sound system nothing changes but if I just turn off tv it goes back to pcm 2.0. If I don't use HDMI then it will stay on Dolby 5.1


----------



## barrygordon

In my case I cary both the audio and video over the HDMI link. It appears you do not.


In Setup on the cable box under devices audio output your choices are HDMI, Digital out or other. I believe in your case it should be set to Digital out. It sounds like it is set to HDMI. Can you verify that? It should be on digital otherwise the EDID from the TV over the HDMI link will control what type of audio the cable box will send. When the TV is off it will default to PCM 2.0. You don't want that since you are not carrying the audio signal over the HDMI link.


----------



## allowiches

Wjim, Barry is correct. I have the same set up as you with a 3200HD. I use the optical audio out cable. Set the audio output to digital. The signal WILL change as the programming changes between 5.1 and 2.0.


----------



## wjim

I know all stations do not broadcast in digtal what I am saying when I turn the tv off it reverts back to 2.0 on a digital station if I do not turn the tv off it will stay on digital.

I would like to use HDMI, but the wife does not like going through the process of changing the settings each time she turns on the tv.

I have talked with all three systems tech support and they have no explanation each one blames the other.


----------



## barrygordon

The question still remains what is the audio output setting in your cable box?


There is not very much advantage to using HDMI for a cable box other than a single cable which is not applicable in your situation. The cable box does not put out 1080p, and does not put out anything higher than DD 5.1 as audio which you are handling via optical. I would run the cable boxes to the TV using component.


----------



## wjim

That is what I am doing, running video component cables from cable box to the tv and optical audio from cable box to sound system and the cable setting is digital which it stays at as long as I am using componet cables. It only changes when I use the HDMI cable. I hope this makes better sense before the BH upgrade I was able to use HDMI and the sound system would stay at digital after the software update that is when the tv took over when it was shut off and turned back on


----------



## barrygordon

When you plug in an HDMI cable to the cable box the audio defaults to HDMI. You must manually reset it to digital. It should stay that way from that time on no matter what the TV does. What might be happening is that your TV is sending a hot plug signal when it turns on. That is one method by which a source (cable box) detects that you have plugged in an HDMI cable. The other method is by physically plugging in the cable.


If your TV is doing that (and it sounds like it is, but that is very rare) then it is possible that the cable box will think a new HDMI connection has been made and set the audio output back to HDMI which is not what you want. I believe, but am not sure, that with an SA8300HDC the cable box obeys the audio output setting leaving it alone on a hot plug signal but not on a physical cable insertion. That may not be true for other models.


As I stated before, in your situation I would not bother with HDMI.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16541509
> 
> 
> When you plug in an HDMI cable to the cable box the audio defaults to HDMI. You must manually reset it to digital. It should stay that way from that time on no matter what the TV does. What might be happening is that your TV is sending a hot plug signal when it turns on. That is one method by which a source (cable box) detects that you have plugged in an HDMI cable. The other method is by physically plugging in the cable.
> 
> 
> If your TV is doing that (and it sounds like it is, but that is very rare) then it is possible that the cable box will think a new HDMI connection has been made and set the audio output back to HDMI which is not what you want. I believe, but am not sure, that with an SA8300HDC the cable box obeys the audio output setting leaving it alone on a hot plug signal but not on a physical cable insertion. That may not be true for other models.
> 
> 
> As I stated before, in your situation I would not bother with HDMI.



Thanks for the reply as a matter fact I have not noticed a big difference in picture quality by using the component connection. I am also considering calibration of the tv maybe in the future.

again thanks for your replys.


----------



## allowiches

Barry, you mentioned that if you are running separate cables to the TV and the receiver that you might as well use component instead of HDMI for the video. I was led to believe that component was an analog signal and HDMI was digital. Thus, HDMI would provide a better picture even on 720p and 1080i. I'm happy with my picture and my cables are all stashed away from sight so I'm not going to change things. But you got my curiosity up. Am I misinformed?


----------



## barrygordon

No you are correct in theory. A large and often overlooked factor is the physiology of the eye, that is acuity (an age thing) field of fision, and resolution ability.


The advantage of HDMI over component is lack of D/A conversion followed by A/D if you are driving a digital display from a digital source. However the real test is what your eyes tell you from where you normally sit. If you can not see the difference, why pay for it.


There are a couple of interesting test patterns out there that demonstrate this. Alternating black and white lines (horizontal, vertical or both) is one I use. When up close at my screen (Digital projector 1080p, 133" diagonal screen) the detail of the alternating black and white lines can be seen. As you step backwards at some point the screen becomes a uniform gray color as the eye is no longer resolving the spacing. This is one of the key factors (the aye's ability to resolve detail) overlooked when deciding an 720p (Now generally on sale) vs 1080p displays.


HDMI is still a mess and it has taken me over a year to get it work reasonably well in my theater. Sources in my theater are cable boxes HDMI all resolutions 1080i max; PC images (Slide Shows) HDMI 1080p, Bluray HDMI 1080p; DVD Changers Component 480i; games (PS2 & WII) Component 720p. My scaler does all conversion as required to 1080p to feed the PJ HDMI 1080p. The Scaler output is pixel matched to the PJ so the PJ does no scaling. The HDMI issues all have to do with HDCP and the requirement for handshaking on source change, and audio format switches within a single program.


Yes I choose HDMI (Audio and video) whenever I can


----------



## MattKey

i use an 8300hd. I have HDMI running from the cable box to my TV & Optical Audio to my receiver. the audio coding is set to dolby digital.


I had a handful of times months ago when my cable box would revert back to PCM or 2.0 but have not experienced any issues of that nature in a long while.


----------



## RthurDent

I have a 4250HDC, in fact two of them and tonight neither one of them will lock on to WESH channels 1020 or 1021, and it is slow to lock on to 1135 WOFL taking about 6-8 seconds. Other channels are slower than normal but not as bad as the ones previously mentioned. Since I was home all day when the storms came through, I know that there were no close lightning strikes and in fact no discernable power surges, which I believe rules out damage to both boxes.


I think this leaves me to conclude there is a problem with the line upstream of my house.


Any one have any ideas as to what might be causing this?


If it matters, I am in Port St. John on Brighthouse cable.


----------



## Hakemon

I have a 4250HDC with an annoying firmware.


I was just sitting here watching Adult Swim, and all of a sudden a box popped up asking me to press any key to continue watching this channel. I tried to find the remote and couldn't, and the picture went black with no sound. i had to get up and channel up and back down to get it back.


What the hell??


----------



## RthurDent

Today everything is back to normal on both boxes with minimal delays when switching channels or I should say no more than usual.


Hakemon, I have had that same message occur three times in the last month ever since the last firmware update. It is an annoyance.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RthurDent* /forum/post/16554189
> 
> 
> Today everything is back to normal on both boxes with minimal delays when switching channels or I should say no more than usual.
> 
> 
> Hakemon, I have had that same message occur three times in the last month ever since the last firmware update. It is an annoyance.



Oh yea, it's annoying. If you notice, in the past month I whined about my cable box not working. I thought it was bad cause I'd come home from work and it'd be blacked out.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I have been having trouble with the digital audio level from my cable box going up and down. I have two 8300HD recorders and the problem is on both boxes. I was just watching PGA golf on 1060 and it was being broadcast in Dolby and I noticed that the background channel with crowd noise was constant but the commentator's front channel volume was going up and down. On non Dolby broadcast like 13 news the audio volume also goes up and down. Is this a broadcast problem? an 8300HD problem? or is something wrong with my receiver? I am using the coax output from the 8300HD to the receiver from both boxes and the problem is on both boxes.


----------



## barrygordon

There should be a setting pertaining to the audio range being wide or narrow. Try playing with that. I think that is what I did when I had a similar issue.


----------



## drp555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrt2000* /forum/post/16530552
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard any kind of confirmation on the status of the HDNET channels and Brighthouse yet? I know Time Warner is pulling the plug on June 1st, just curious if Brighthouse has made any announcments they are as well.



Just found this forum after doing a mad google search...


I have Tampa BH, and I noticed that as of midnight tonight that BOTH HDNET channels are GONE.


This past week they did add the Smithsonian channel and MavTV to the HDpak. I haven't watched much of the Smithsonian, but it seems like what you can find on History, Science, Discovery channels etc... And MavTV is awful. Poor picture quality, poor production, and poor shows.


Way to go BH










I got the HDpak just a couple months ago and found that I mostly watched HDNET and HDNET movies. I think I'm going to cancel the HDpak now.


And top that off with that my bill just went up because BH told me the combo package I original purchased was a promotion that is now up...


Unfortunately I live in an apartment and BH is my only option, or I'd switch to Fios or dish in a heartbeat


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drp555* /forum/post/16557473
> 
> 
> Just found this forum after doing a mad google search...
> 
> 
> I have Tampa BH, and I noticed that as of midnight tonight that BOTH HDNET channels are GONE.



Huh! HDNET and HDNET2 are still working here in Kissimmee.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/16552845
> 
> 
> I have a 4250HDC with an annoying firmware.
> 
> 
> I was just sitting here watching Adult Swim, and all of a sudden a box popped up asking me to press any key to continue watching this channel. I tried to find the remote and couldn't, and the picture went black with no sound. i had to get up and channel up and back down to get it back.
> 
> 
> What the hell??



This happens to me a few times every week, usually between 2 and 4 am.


----------



## HDClown

Is there some way to know if a particular broadcast is with DD 5.1 sound? On the old Passport software, the guide info for a show would usually tell you this, but the Navigator guide does not. Is there a status/info section that can be pulled up to see what the exact audio source is for a particular channel ?


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16555681
> 
> 
> There should be a setting pertaining to the audio range being wide or narrow. Try playing with that. I think that is what I did when I had a similar issue.



I had the Audio Range set to narrow; I'll try Normal. The description says to set to Narrow for consistent levels. I am not sure what that means. I also had the Audio Output set to Variable; I changed it to fixed. The description says use Fixed for audio systems. I will try these and see what happens. Sometimes the sound is OK other times it will go up and down.


----------



## DJ88

I still have the HD Net channels here but do have the 2 new channels.


Smithsonian isn't bad but oh my god!! Mav TV is HORRIBLE! I've never seen a channel suck so bad! Picture is disgusting, I just flipped to it now to see if there was something better only to find a show with the audio wayyy off sync, earlier there was some sprint car racing and the bar that scrolled at the bottom with the running order was cut in half off the edge of the screen, and it wasn't my TV or cable box's aspect ratio cutting it off, it really was the channel being THAT bad.


I'm just in disbelief at how a channel like this is even on the air let alone in HD!


----------



## GatorWorm

Looks like Smithsonian HD and Mav HD are up in running in Orlando. Do these justify getting the HD Pack? Are we getting more channels soon along with these?


----------



## DJ88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GatorWorm* /forum/post/16559867
> 
> 
> Looks like Smithsonian HD and Mav HD are up in running in Orlando. Do these justify getting the HD Pack? Are we getting more channels soon along with these?



Read the post above you


----------



## Nayan

My BH channels here in Melbourne, HDNet is all gone







. That totally stinks because I loved the movies. Mav is so awful I can't even describe it in clean words. I did see a big ad I think Saturday in Florida Today about BH using SDV on a bunch more channels, but also a notice about NBC and Lifetime both having their license up at the end of June if no negotiations between now and then. If HDNet went away, whose to say we might actually lose WESH?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16562981
> 
> 
> My BH channels here in Melbourne, HDNet is all gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That totally stinks because I loved the movies. Mav is so awful I can't even describe it in clean words. I did see a big ad I think Saturday in Florida Today about BH using SDV on a bunch more channels, but also a notice about NBC and Lifetime both having their license up at the end of June if no negotiations between now and then. If HDNet went away, whose to say we might actually lose WESH?



I am calling BHN today to cancel Showtime in retaliation for dropping HDNet. In ~ 3 years I have only DVRed 3 movies from Showtime. At least half of the 54 movies I have HD PVRed to my PC hard drives have come from HDNet. I would rather pay $8 a month for HDNet than Showtime. @#$%^&*%$# BHN


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/16563100
> 
> 
> I am calling BHN today to cancel Showtime in retaliation for dropping HDNet. In ~ 3 years I have only DVRed 3 movies from Showtime. At least half of the 54 movies I have HD PVRed to my PC hard drives have come from HDNet. I would rather pay $8 a month for HDNet than Showtime. @#$%^&*%$# BHN



You don't seem to understand we are BHN we know what you like and what you don't like and we know what you should watch and don't watch.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/16564811
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand we are BHN we know what you like and what you don't like and we know what you should watch and don't watch.



Just cancelled Showtime. Woman I spoke to said I knew more about their channel lineup than she did. Perhaps that helps to explain why BHN got rid of HDNet!!!!


----------



## toddious

I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but I figured this would be a good way to contact a lot of Orlando AVS forum members.


We are trying to get a High-End listening/Demo event together for local Audiophiles who might be interested. This will be taking place in the next 2 weeks. You can find the thread at: * http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post16572611 *


Please let me know if you are interested in attending, and what dates will work best! Thanks, Todd.


----------



## Impala1ss

Some may remember that I jumped to D* TV about a year ago and have not regretted it once but I just had an experience with TIME Warner HD-DVR box, HD8330HDC, at my brother's in Buffalo, NY. The software was the worst I have ever experienced and ruined the watching experience. If this is the same as you guys have here at BHN, I feel very sorry for you. It is light years behind D*'s HD-DVR. I have read a lot of the complaints on this board and now I understand what you are putting up with. I can only ask - WHY?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/16552845
> 
> 
> I have a 4250HDC with an annoying firmware.
> 
> 
> I was just sitting here watching Adult Swim, and all of a sudden a box popped up asking me to press any key to continue watching this channel. I tried to find the remote and couldn't, and the picture went black with no sound. i had to get up and channel up and back down to get it back.
> 
> 
> What the hell??



Hakemon, I just remembered that there were posts about this a few years back. I'm not going to look for them. I think this is due to the box spinning down the hard drive each night to give it a rest. The box has no way of knowing if you are actually watching the signal it is sending out so it checks with you to see if it is okay to hibernate. In other words, if you're watching tv in the middle of the night, have your remote handy.


----------



## heyitsme

So given that my HDNet is gone now, I might be ready to jump ship. Whats the current consensus on the next best thing to bright house in Orlando for good HD content, good service, and affordable rates?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/16573001
> 
> 
> Some may remember that I jumped to D* TV about a year ago and have not regretted it once but I just had an experience with TIME Warner HD-DVR box, HD8330HDC, at my brother's in Buffalo, NY. The software was the worst I have ever experienced and ruined the watching experience. If this is the same as you guys have here at BHN, I feel very sorry for you. It is light years behind D*'s HD-DVR. I have read a lot of the complaints on this board and now I understand what you are putting up with. I can only ask - WHY?



Why? Because I have 4 HDTVs in the house (ranging in size from 19" to 52"), and I want two of them to have HD-DVRs. When I configured this setup on D*'s website, they want $397 just for the receivers (and that's including the one free DVR) plus another ~$60 for the first month service. If they simply leased the hardware like BHN, then I'd be interested.


----------



## GatorWorm

I'm seriously considering jumping off the BHN ship. Does anyone know of any sites or tools that help you compare the major three (BHN, DitrectTV, U-Verse)? Once you start looking at channels and prices it is easy to get confused especially when trying to compare against each other. All this information in one place would be nice... any suggestions?


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/16565198
> 
> 
> Just cancelled Showtime. Woman I spoke to said I knew more about their channel lineup than she did. Perhaps that helps to explain why BHN got rid of HDNet!!!!



As someone who is one of those BHN reps, I can assure you we have nothing to do with dropping HDNet and HDNet Movies. I'm a huge fan of both channels (and would drop the HD pack in a heartbeat if I wasn't getting it for free), but trust me when I say I found out only 2 days before this happened...and only through looking on our online newsletter. No official announcements. No supervisors warned us, "Hey you may get calls about HDNet today."


Anyway, I'm bummed about it. I want my Lindsay Clubine and Katie Daryl back!


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Voyeur* /forum/post/16580053
> 
> 
> As someone who is one of those BHN reps, I can assure you we have nothing to do with dropping HDNet and HDNet Movies. I'm a huge fan of both channels (and would drop the HD pack in a heartbeat if I wasn't getting it for free), but trust me when I say I found out only 2 days before this happened...and only through looking on our online newsletter. No official announcements. No supervisors warned us, "Hey you may get calls about HDNet today."
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm bummed about it. I want my Lindsay Clubine and Katie Daryl back!



Why did they drop them? Also, when will you guys start carrying Fox Business News and Fox News in HD?


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/16580945
> 
> 
> Why did they drop them? Also, when will you guys start carrying Fox Business News and Fox News in HD?



All they told us was the "agreement was up". I have heard rumors that Mark Cuban wants the HDNet channels to be part of the standard HD channels and not part of the HD pack for some reason. And that we weren't going to be able to do that. Meh, it's all B.S. I'm sure. I wrote to complain about it, and it sounded like they were leaving the door slightly open to bring it back. I mean, they said it was always possible another agreement could happen someday. Whatever.


As far as Fox News, I'm sure we'll get that when we get MSNBC. LOL


Seriously, we're supposed to have a hundred HD channels by the end of the year, so I'm pretty sure those we'll be a part of that...but I have nothing specific.


----------



## heyitsme

Oh i'm sure no one at the local office had much say in the matter. But its still a crock that they just dropped the channels without any warning. For those keeping track they expect $6/mo for this ****e:


1300 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

1304 Universal HD

1307 MavTV HD

1301 Smithsonian HD

1306 MGM Movies HD


Universal HD is the only one that is useful in that list. I don't even think Hallmark plays HD content does it? Add to this the fact that the DVR software pretty much blows and the 8300HDC is pure junk, crashes, menu's lock up, its so slow that sometimes the guide says the wrong channels info.


p.s. Yes, DirectTV's site is a pain to use when it comes to deciding on the right package and prices.


----------



## Voyeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16582297
> 
> 
> Oh i'm sure no one at the local office had much say in the matter. But its still a crock that they just dropped the channels without any warning. For those keeping track they expect $6/mo for this ****e:
> 
> 
> 1300 Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> 1304 Universal HD
> 
> 1307 MavTV HD
> 
> 1301 Smithsonian HD
> 
> 1306 MGM Movies HD
> 
> 
> Universal HD is the only one that is useful in that list. I don't even think Hallmark plays HD content does it? Add to this the fact that the DVR software pretty much blows and the 8300HDC is pure junk, crashes, menu's lock up, its so slow that sometimes the guide says the wrong channels info.
> 
> 
> p.s. Yes, DirectTV's site is a pain to use when it comes to deciding on the right package and prices.



Really? I don't watch Universal HD at all. I think MGM Movies HD is decent. I just checked out our new MavTV channel. It's absolute crap. It's bad enough it's a lot blocks of motor racing and gaming and poker...but the HD quality is bad. The poker show just looks like a zoomed in picture and the other HD content looks fairly low quality.


Hallmark is okay, if you like TV movies. I kinda like TV movies so it's not a big deal...although I would trade it for MOJO in a second.


----------



## Kakaze

MGMHD is decent when it's actually in sync. I've seen it too many times with the audio out of sync.


I'm utterly annoyed that Universal HD is a pay channel, however, as it shows commercials. If it wasn't for Universal HD I would cancel the HD pack now that HDNet is gone.


----------



## Nayan

If there wasn't such a high fee to switch over to sat I would. I miss my HDNet!


----------



## rbanke

Called to cancel the HD pack yesterday and the BHN rep mentioned alot of people have been calling to do the same. Would be nice if the amount of people canceling the HD pack was enough to make them renegotiate a new contract for HDnet, wonder what the chances of that are.


----------



## rich21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16589768
> 
> 
> If there wasn't such a high fee to switch over to sat I would. I miss my HDNet!



What high fee are you referring too?


D* has $0 initial cost plus a reduced monthly fee for 1 year + free hbo & etc for 3 months.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/16589997
> 
> 
> What high fee are you referring too?
> 
> 
> D* has $0 initial cost plus a reduced monthly fee for 1 year + free hbo & etc for 3 months.



They run your SSN for a credit check. You can either opt to do it or pay a $300 deposit. I have good credit, but because I was a victim of fraud I have my credit 'locked' so no one can access it but me. So when they ran the check I still got a $300 deposit show up. I can't lay that amount out at this time.


----------



## rich21

Well that really sucks. Hope they caught who ever did that to you.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich21* /forum/post/16589997
> 
> 
> What high fee are you referring too?
> 
> 
> D* has $0 initial cost plus a reduced monthly fee for 1 year + free hbo & etc for 3 months.



That's assuming you only need one receiver. I have two HD DVRs with BHN right now and 4 other sets getting cable (without boxes). Unless something has changed, if I were to switch, I'd get one HD-DVR for at no cost, but I'd have to pay for the 2nd HD-DVR and 4 receivers to equal what I'm getting now. For me, that has always stopped me from considering switching. Plus, under that scenario, the monthly bill would be higher as well.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/16590346
> 
> 
> That's assuming you only need one receiver. I have two HD DVRs with BHN right now and 4 other sets getting cable (without boxes). Unless something has changed, if I were to switch, I'd get one HD-DVR for at no cost, but I'd have to pay for the 2nd HD-DVR and 4 receivers to equal what I'm getting now. For me, that has always stopped me from considering switching. Plus, under that scenario, the monthly bill would be higher as well.



Excellent point. Probably the only reason I haven't swithched. I dumped a couple of cable boxes many months ago but I still have 2 HD DVRs and 3 TV's with the straight cable feed. Start up cost with D** for this would be ridiculous, monthly cost would be more expensive then we're paying now (have all the premium channels) with BHN. I would LOVE to have NFL network and NFL Ticket though....


----------



## heyitsme

I can't believe anyone is staying with the HD Pack. They will have no choice but to either A. add many more HD channels or B. get rid of the HD pack's extra fee.


----------



## Sgooter

Add me to the growing list of fed-up BHN customers who have recently canceled the now worthless HD Pack due to BHN's deletion of HDNet and HDNet Movies, and their deceptive pitch that they have "added" 2 new channels. I was also placed "on hold" for over 25 minutes while waiting my turn to cancel this service. I suspect that if I had called to add service, my call would have been handled immediately. [Edit: After waiting for over 25 minutes, I hung up and immediately called back and told them I wanted to add service...and, of course, my call was answered right away, then I told them I wanted to remove the HD Pack, which was handled smoothly.] How I pray for the arrival of an alternative cable provider in my area to give much-needed competition to BHN's arrogant monopoly.

To paraphrase an old Lilly Tomlin punchline: "We don't care...we don't have to...we're the cable company."


----------



## FLBuckeye

Just dropped the HD Pack. I used Sgooter's trick and selected add new service and was put through to a Rep immediately. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## VGPOP

I have been reading that BHN goal is to add 100+ HD channels the end of the year.


Is this going to be like they're going to add all these HD channels in the *last week in December* or are they going to add all these HD channels *throughout the rest of the year* little by little?


And do we know what channels are we going to get?


Any movie channels in this update? (More HBO, Cinemax, Starz, TMC)


Anyone have more info on this?


----------



## PerfectCr

Add me to the list, just dropped the HD Pack as well. Worthless now. BTW took me all of 2 minutes to cancel and I did note it was because of them removing HDNET and HDNET Movies.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/16577004
> 
> 
> Hakemon, I just remembered that there were posts about this a few years back. I'm not going to look for them. I think this is due to the box spinning down the hard drive each night to give it a rest. The box has no way of knowing if you are actually watching the signal it is sending out so it checks with you to see if it is okay to hibernate. In other words, if you're watching tv in the middle of the night, have your remote handy.



My box doesn't have a hard drive. So that's not it at all.


----------



## kmdinteractive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/16602525
> 
> 
> My box doesn't have a hard drive. So that's not it at all.



Just a thought.... could it be SDV kicking in? Asking if you're really watching it otherwise it'll turn it down on the node? Just an idea...


on another topic...

I just canceled the HD Pack... no HDNet sucks. I've recorded probably 1 movie a week since I picked the pack last year. The customer service rep said PLENTY of people were doing the same.


----------



## HDOrlando

I do not have the HD pack but it is nice to know


1305 HD Showcase is now free.


It's great to not have to record Harper's island and they have a lot of other in HD.


I never felt the HD pak was worth it and with HD Showcase and HDnet free, it ain't worth $6 bucks. I do believe it is $6.95 in other markets. If people keep dropping the pak, they will add something or lower the price.


Another possibility could be a free preview to let people sample it.


As for my channels, we are due for an update this month and based on the other BH systems' updates in Tampa and Birmingham Fox News HD, AMC HD and BIO HD could be part of the equation.


We will probably get somewhere between 5-10 channels by the end of the month.


----------



## km106

On Saturday night around 9pm I was trying to watch an HD on demand movie (channel 1123). It would glitch every 10 seconds or so (both audio and video). It was driving my wife crazy and we called BH customer service and they had me reboot the box etc. but nothing cleared it up. We ended up not watching it and just having BH remove it from the bill. Anybody else having problems with HD on demand movies? BTW, all other programming was glitch free.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/16604860
> 
> 
> ...1305 HD Showcase is now free...
> 
> I never felt the HD pak was worth it and with HD Showcase and HDnet free, it ain't worth $6 bucks...



On which channel are you getting HDnet free?


----------



## JBM_Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/16605163
> 
> 
> On Saturday night around 9pm I was trying to watch an HD on demand movie (channel 1123). It would glitch every 10 seconds or so (both audio and video). It was driving my wife crazy and we called BH customer service and they had me reboot the box etc. but nothing cleared it up. We ended up not watching it and just having BH remove it from the bill. Anybody else having problems with HD on demand movies? BTW, all other programming was glitch free.



We've had that happen also. We complained and they said to try another movie and if it was messed up again, they would refund for both movies. I wasn't about to pay for a 2nd movie, if it played okay, I would be billed for both even though one was unwatchable!


----------



## Hakemon

Bright houses SD version of local channels appear lower than SD quality. Proof is the source resolution the data is.


I hooked up my cable box to my Mac via Firewire and recorded the local channels (the only clearQAM channels that can be recorded as MPEG2-TS.


But lookie here, whats the source resolution?











That's below 720x480 which would define SD resolution. I'm about to try the local HD channels but I don't think those are in the clear.


EDIT: Beautiful. The HD locals are indeed full quality.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Picture2-4.png 


That was WFTV.


Incase you're wondering how I did this, I hooked my 4250HDC's firewire port to my Macs Firewire port, and ran a program called FireRecord, and it records to an M2T file, in which I either use Handbrake to re-encode to something like H.264, or play with VLC.


EDIT2: Just tried the 1080iness of WESH. For some reason it's 1088???!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/Picture4.jpg


----------



## Hakemon

If you guys don't mind, I went through all the channels I had time to check, and found quite a bit unencrypted channels on BHN. All these are recordable via the Firewire port on the cable boxes.


Unencrypted Channels


2 (480i)

3 (480i)

4 (480i)

5 (480i)

6 (480i)

7 (480i)

8 (480i)

10 (480i)

13 (480i)

14 (480i)

15 (480i)

16 (480i)

17 (480i)

18 (480i)

19 (480i)

20 (480i)

22 (480i)

47 (480i)

75 (480i)

1000 (480i)

1013 (1080i)

1020 (1080i)

1021 (480i)

1027 (720p)

1028 (480i)

1060 (1080i)

1061 (480i)

1090 (720)

1091 (480i)

1124 (1080i)

1135 (720p)

1150 (1080i)

1151 (480i)

1152 (480i)

1156 (1080i)

1165 (720p)

1168 (480i)

1169 (480i)

1170 (480i)

1171 (480i)

1180 (1080i)

1181 (480i)


----------



## Nayan

In July BBC America is launching in HD! Any chance we'll get that, or will I have to watch Torchwood and Dr. Who in plain-vision?


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16612274
> 
> 
> In July BBC America is launching in HD! Any chance we'll get that, or will I have to watch Torchwood and Dr. Who in plain-vision?



What are the chances of getting HDnet movies back?


----------



## HDOrlando

That was a typo on the free HDNet.


I cannot imagine them keeping the HD pack the way it is now as they are already losing a ton of customers for it.


Hopefully, we will hear about a basic update very soon as were due for one this month.


----------



## Sgooter

Thanks for the clarification about the free HDNet.


I've read that HDnet's negotiating position was that HDNet would be moved to the basic HD channel line-up (e.g. TNTHD, USAHD, etc), and HDNet Movies could continue be in a higher tier, such as the HD Pack. HDNet's owner (Mark Cuban) has said that his total price for this arrangement would be less than Time Warner (BHN) was paying before. Seems reasonable to me, but I'm certain there's a thorny money issue causing the problem.


I think HDNet and HDNet Movies were two of the best channels offered by BHN: fresh new programming for the most part.


----------



## heyitsme

I agree on HDNet being one of the best channels, there is a reason why I had it set as my startup channel on the box (which made it extra sad once it was gone as the box kept booting to a sad little message and classical music).


----------



## heyitsme

Has anyone else noticed their BH internet connection being a lot more flaky during the day lately. For the past 5 days or so my connection has been dropping out around 2-7 pm randomly for a few minutes. I know because I stay logged into IM and the connection icon pops up (and then the exchange icon notifies me of lost connectivity). Usually only lasts a few minutes but happens a few times in a row after it.


I'm sure the problem could be on my end somewhere. Just wanted to check.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16624593
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed their BH internet connection being a lot more flaky during the day lately. For the past 5 days or so my connection has been dropping out around 2-7 pm randomly for a few minutes. I know because I stay logged into IM and the connection icon pops up (and then the exchange icon notifies me of lost connectivity). Usually only lasts a few minutes but happens a few times in a row after it.
> 
> 
> I'm sure the problem could be on my end somewhere. Just wanted to check.



I work from home in a computer-related field and am online just about all day everyday (also permanently signed onto AIM) and haven't experienced any recent problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## wjim

I just called and CX the HD pack the CR said it did not matter how many CX'ed programming is pretty much set in stone for the next few months.


----------



## revilo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/16611185
> 
> 
> If you guys don't mind, I went through all the channels I had time to check, and found quite a bit unencrypted channels on BHN. All these are recordable via the Firewire port on the cable boxes.



Thanks for the info. Anybody know of a good Windows program to capture firewire.


----------



## Tim James

Cancelled the pack.


I was panicking looking through my guide, but I knew AVS would have the scoop.










Hope to see ya soon, HDNet Movies!


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/16626589
> 
> 
> I just called and CX the HD pack the CR said it did not matter how many CX'ed programming is pretty much set in stone for the next few months.



What do you mean? They're going to add more channels? HD?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16624593
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed their BH internet connection being a lot more flaky during the day lately. For the past 5 days or so my connection has been dropping out around 2-7 pm randomly for a few minutes. I know because I stay logged into IM and the connection icon pops up (and then the exchange icon notifies me of lost connectivity). Usually only lasts a few minutes but happens a few times in a row after it.
> 
> 
> I'm sure the problem could be on my end somewhere. Just wanted to check.



Get a new modem. I had this happening too, a Toshiba modem. I requested a Webstar modem, and not ONE problem with it.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/16629819
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Anybody know of a good Windows program to capture firewire.



I don't know off hand, but there is a way to do it with Windows Media Centre.


----------



## mgsports

CFNEWS13HD would be good and available on the other systems here to.


----------



## PerfectCr

IS BHN getting Fox News HD anytime soon?


----------



## wsondermann

Not sure if anyone's noticed this but WDSC (channel 15) and WBCC/UCF TV (channel 1) are now being transmitted in digital only, i.e., you need a digital QAM tuner to watch those channels as they're no longer being transmitted in analog.


EDIT: Update on PBS Stations Carriage from BHN: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/product...g/PBS_faq.aspx 


BHN will do a frequency relocation on 6/25 which requires TVs/devices with a QAM tuner to do a channel rescan: http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/custome...elocation.aspx


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16612274
> 
> 
> In July BBC America is launching in HD! Any chance we'll get that, or will I have to watch Torchwood and Dr. Who in plain-vision?



I have that same question. I was browsing around to find out when the new Torchwood series is being broadcast and found out about the new BBC America HD. It would be so nice if BHN were to include this out of the gate.


shinksma


----------



## mgsports

Would be nice if your were getting lots of new channels.


----------



## heyitsme

Slightly off topic, but I'm getting ready to trade in my OLD cable modem. Is there any difference in the models that they have at BrightHouse? Just want to make sure I get a good one (if there are options).


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/16686262
> 
> 
> Would be nice if your were getting lots of new channels.



This is something I have been wondering for weeks now. I've read a few reports that BHN will get more new channels, especially HD, but they say at the end of year


----------



## HDOrlando

I really believe we are getting more HD soon.


We get an update every quarter and still have not gotten ours for the second quarter (April-June).


The only HD we have gotten since 14 in 14 is ION HD which was planned for February before the one month delay and the Smithsonian/Mav TV for HDNet and HDNet Movies swap so those really don't count.


In Tampa, Birmingham and soon Bakersfield, they have Fox News HD (hoping for MSNBC HD when it comes out in about a week) Word is Tampa is getting another 13 HD channels in addition to the 6 they recently got so we could be in for a real big update soon.


Here are some other channels currently in other BH markets or coming soon.


AMC HD, Bio HD, Palladia HD, Weather Channel HD, ESPNews HD, Outdoor Channel HD, Tennis Channel HD, Game HD, Team HD, HBO West HD, Cinemax HD, Showtime West HD, TMC HD, Starz HD


It's possible we will get some of those channels and possibily new ones but all indications are were getting an update soon and we will hit 100 by year's end.


It would also be nice to get GSN (Only BH Market without it) and Boomerang on the SD side.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/16689818
> 
> 
> I really believe we are getting more HD soon.
> 
> 
> We get an update every quarter and still have not gotten ours for the second quarter (April-June).
> 
> 
> The only HD we have gotten since 14 in 14 is ION HD which was planned for February before the one month delay and the Smithsonian/Mav TV for HDNet and HDNet Movies swap so those really don't count.
> 
> 
> In Tampa, Birmingham and soon Bakersfield, they have Fox News HD (hoping for MSNBC HD when it comes out in about a week) Word is Tampa is getting another 13 HD channels in addition to the 6 they recently got so we could be in for a real big update soon.
> 
> 
> Here are some other channels currently in other BH markets or coming soon.
> 
> 
> AMC HD, Bio HD, Palladia HD, Weather Channel HD, ESPNews HD, Outdoor Channel HD, Tennis Channel HD, Game HD, Team HD, HBO West HD, Cinemax HD, Showtime West HD, TMC HD, Starz HD
> 
> 
> It's possible we will get some of those channels and possibily new ones but all indications are were getting an update soon and we will hit 100 by year's end.
> 
> 
> It would also be nice to get GSN (Only BH Market without it) and Boomerang on the SD side.



Is there a reason why certain BH markets get different channels than others? I don't know anythng about how cable companies work.


I've wondered for the longest time why in the world we don't get GSN when it seems like the rest of the entire country does, regardless of provider.


----------



## Sgooter

When viewing Central News FL Ch 13 in High Def via my TV's QAM tuner, the screen will go blank for about a second every 1 or 2 minutes. This is happening only on Ch 13 in Hi Def. Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## cam94z28

Has anyone had the picture from their cable box start fluttering? I first noticed it on the other HD non-DVR box in the family room. Tonight I noticed it for the second time on my 8300HD. The first time it happened a box power down/reboot fixed it, but this time it took two, and I had to power cycle my external hard drive the second time. It's most noticeable when I hit the info button. The info box will start quickly moving 4-5 pixels away from center and back again. I switched to XBOX/PS3, and the problem went away. I have to blame the box, but it's wierd that two totally different models exhibit the same problem.


I can't wait until the Samsung boxes come out. Hopefully this will be a thing of the past. Along with randomly deciding to only record part of a show with no conflicts or nothing listed in the recording log, I'm just about fed up with this box.


----------



## Barry928

If your describing the fast up and down jitter then yes I have been seeing this for years. A simple fix is to select a 480i channel and then go back to HD. Going between a 1080i and 720p channel does not work but a 480i channel does the trick. I am happy to report the once a week annoying Dolby digital EAS audio bug is finally scheduled to be fixed in the July/August software maintenance update.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16715355
> 
> 
> If your describing the fast up and down jitter then yes I have been seeing this for years. A simple fix is to select a 480i channel and then go back to HD. Going between a 1080i and 720p channel does not work but a 480i channel does the trick. I am happy to report the once a week annoying Dolby digital EAS audio bug is finally scheduled to be fixed in the July/August software maintenance update.



Software update? I'm interested in hearing more about that...


----------



## barrygordon

Does anyone know what happened to Bravo HD (1357) this AM. I went to watch West Wing (8AM and 9AM) and LIFETV 45 was running.


The Guide said Bravo and West Wing, but 1357 was no longer Bravo HD.


Did someone screw up and drop LifeTV 45 onto ch 1357?


If this is a planned change it may be the last straw and I will head to Direct TV. It is not a money thing it is an operations and customer relations issue.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16717971
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to Bravo HD (1357) this AM. I went to watch West Wing (8AM and 9AM) and LIFETV 45 was running.
> 
> 
> The Guide said Bravo and West Wing, but 1357 was no longer Bravo HD.
> 
> 
> Did someone screw up and drop LifeTV 45 onto ch 1357?
> 
> 
> If this is a planned change it may be the last straw and I will head to Direct TV. It is not a money thing it is an operations and customer relations issue.



It may have had something to do with the frequency relocation that was supposed to happen today.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/16710250
> 
> 
> I can't wait until the Samsung boxes come out. Hopefully this will be a thing of the past. Along with randomly deciding to only record part of a show with no conflicts or nothing listed in the recording log, I'm just about fed up with this box.



Could someone either give me a quick description of these Samsung boxes (why they're better, hard drive capacity, ability to add external hard drives if necessary, when BH will have them, etc.) or else point me to a link?


Sorry in advance for not being more familiar with the topic. Thanks.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats* /forum/post/16729298
> 
> 
> Could someone either give me a quick description of these Samsung boxes (why they're better, hard drive capacity, ability to add external hard drives if necessary, when BH will have them, etc.) or else point me to a link?
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance for not being more familiar with the topic. Thanks.



I tried the Samsung box and returned it. The fast forward/rewind was terrible; more precisely it was inconsistent. Sometimes it would show each frame faster, other times it would skip. Sometimes it would bounce back, other times not. The menu was stretched and it couldn't be changed to not stretch. And it started recordings about 10-15 seconds late and stopped them 10-15 seconds early. Also the SD had a softness I had not seen before.


Unfortunately, I no longer have my prized 8300HD. The only boxes they had at UCF were the HDCs. I just got it today, so we'll see. It appears to be slower than the HD.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/16732221
> 
> 
> I tried the Samsung box and returned it. The fast forward/rewind was terrible; more precisely it was inconsistent. Sometimes it would show each frame faster, other times it would skip. Sometimes it would bounce back, other times not. The menu was stretched and it couldn't be changed to not stretch. And it started recordings about 10-15 seconds late and stopped them 10-15 seconds early. Also the SD had a softness I had not seen before.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I no longer have my prized 8300HD. The only boxes they had at UCF were the HDCs. I just got it today, so we'll see. It appears to be slower than the HD.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## cdwillie76

I am about to get the new Samsung 55" LED TV (8000 series). I now will need some HDMI cables to replace my component since a majority of the inputs are HDMI. I don't have any long runs so just normal 2-4 foot length cables would be good.


One last opinion question. What, if any, type of power conditioning/UPS are people using for their TV's/DVRs/etc?


Thanks!!

Chris


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/16732221
> 
> 
> I tried the Samsung box and returned it. The fast forward/rewind was terrible; more precisely it was inconsistent. Sometimes it would show each frame faster, other times it would skip. Sometimes it would bounce back, other times not. The menu was stretched and it couldn't be changed to not stretch. And it started recordings about 10-15 seconds late and stopped them 10-15 seconds early. Also the SD had a softness I had not seen before.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I no longer have my prized 8300HD. The only boxes they had at UCF were the HDCs. I just got it today, so we'll see. It appears to be slower than the HD.



Are you saying you had one of the new Samsung HD boxes?. If so, where did you get it? I'd rather have weird FF/RW, and a start/end delay, than shows choosing to randomly stop recording (as with my 8300HD + external hard drive).


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/16736870
> 
> 
> I am about to get the new Samsung 55" LED TV (8000 series). I now will need some HDMI cables to replace my component since a majority of the inputs are HDMI. I don't have any long runs so just normal 2-4 foot length cables would be good.
> 
> 
> One last opinion question. What, if any, type of power conditioning/UPS are people using for their TV's/DVRs/etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Chris



monoprice.com for the hdmi cables.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/16736870
> 
> 
> I am about to get the new Samsung 55" LED TV (8000 series). I now will need some HDMI cables to replace my component since a majority of the inputs are HDMI. I don't have any long runs so just normal 2-4 foot length cables would be good.
> 
> 
> One last opinion question. What, if any, type of power conditioning/UPS are people using for their TV's/DVRs/etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Chris



I just use a APC ups for my DVR and HTPC. You can plug the TV into the outlets that provide surge protection only.


Jim


----------



## Stiletto

I tried really hard to switch to DirecTV, but I couldn't manage it. The DirecTV customer service reps have absolutely no ability to do anything whatsoever. Every call to them ended in cancelling my previous order and starting a new order. I even had them out to install on Friday, which they couldn't do because of lightning. Earliest reschedule, Wednesday. I ended up "signing up" for DirecTV about 10 times because every little change resulted in cancelling my previous order and creating a new order. I even had a rep cancel my order, and start a new order without telling me which resulting in my costs INCREASING $30 for my HD DVR WITHOUT TELLING ME. Everytime I called up, "yes sir you can get that discount with a referrel discount". And they wouldn't even call back to tell me they chose one of the two discounts and the system wouldn't allow the other. I always thought DirecTV was supposed to have better customer service then cable?? Not in my experience. Back to BH.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/16737221
> 
> 
> Are you saying you had one of the new Samsung HD boxes?. If so, where did you get it? I'd rather have weird FF/RW, and a start/end delay, than shows choosing to randomly stop recording (as with my 8300HD + external hard drive).



Yes, I had a new Samsung HD DVR box. Got it at the UCF office. I now have a 8300HDC and at least the software is consistent if a bit slow. And the SD is a lot crisper; not over sharpened, just not overly soft. Another issue is that on stations with signal problems (RTN for example), the Samsung box would lose sync. The voice would be ahead (or behind, I can't remember) of the video and the video would be choppy. I would have to quickly rewind and then start playing and the sound and video would resync.


----------



## bommai

I just moved from Kansas City, Missouri to Melbourne, FL. I am renting a town home in the Villas of Lake Washington. As part of my rent, my landlord or the community is giving me free cable tv and internet. I moved in last night and noticed that my internet worked great. I am getting something like 20Mbps. I hooked up my TV today. It has clear QAM and analog tuners. I did an auto scan and it only found analog channels. I was not given a cable box and don't know which package I am entitled to as part of my occupancy. I thought I should at least receive the network stations through clear QAM right!! What is the deal here?


I will call my landlord tomorrow but if any of you know anything - let me know.


I am used to watching pretty much everything in HD and it hurts my eyes to watch analog!


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/16754320
> 
> 
> Yes, I had a new Samsung HD DVR box. Got it at the UCF office. I now have a 8300HDC and at least the software is consistent if a bit slow. And the SD is a lot crisper; not over sharpened, just not overly soft. Another issue is that on stations with signal problems (RTN for example), the Samsung box would lose sync. The voice would be ahead (or behind, I can't remember) of the video and the video would be choppy. I would have to quickly rewind and then start playing and the sound and video would resync.



Sounds similar to some of the initial bugs the HD/HDC had. Hopefully they'll be solved after a few firmware updates. I try to avoid SD altogether, so that aspect doesn't really bother me. From what I've read the Samsung boxes have A LOT more memory, and were rumored to have mpeg4 encoding on the HD channels. Once the bugs are worked out, hopefully it'll be a nice box.


----------



## cushionhead

I occasionally test my internet connection speed using Speakeasy.net, connecting to the nearest server, in Atlanta. The results are always about the same -- between 4000 and 6500 kbps download and around 485 kbps upload.


Does that sound right? I was at a hotel recently that tested at over 23,000 kbps download and over 7300 kbps upload. And I liked it.


I just want to know if I'm getting what I'm paying for...thanks.


----------



## Barry928

The interactive standard between CE companies and cable will miss the July 1 deadline but continue to pursue the technology.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...y_Deadline.php


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushionhead* /forum/post/16758331
> 
> 
> I occasionally test my internet connection speed using Speakeasy.net, connecting to the nearest server, in Atlanta. The results are always about the same -- between 4000 and 6500 kbps download and around 485 kbps upload.
> 
> 
> Does that sound right? I was at a hotel recently that tested at over 23,000 kbps download and over 7300 kbps upload. And I liked it.
> 
> 
> I just want to know if I'm getting what I'm paying for...thanks.



What package do you have? You could get high speeds with Turbo, but you'll get less with the standard internet service.


Try testing at the local site:

http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushionhead* /forum/post/16758331
> 
> 
> I occasionally test my internet connection speed using Speakeasy.net, connecting to the nearest server, in Atlanta. The results are always about the same -- between 4000 and 6500 kbps download and around 485 kbps upload.
> 
> 
> Does that sound right? I was at a hotel recently that tested at over 23,000 kbps download and over 7300 kbps upload. And I liked it.
> 
> 
> I just want to know if I'm getting what I'm paying for...thanks.



FWIW, I'm getting around 6900 kbps download and 485 kbps upload using the standard roadrunner service.


I used http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ to check.


----------



## JH2003

Using Standard Internet service, in Titusville, 6876 kbps download and 267 kbps upload at 9:48 AM today.


----------



## cushionhead

I have the standard service as well. Using the local speedtest I just got 6196 / 485, so I guess I'm in the range of normal. Thanks guys.


----------



## barrygordon

Just for kicks I did a speed test (Merritt island FL) at 11:20 AM today. My download speed was 12652 kbps and my upload speed was 1935 kbps. Obviously I am a Turbo user.


----------



## VGPOP

Turbo user


Download - 21589 kbps

Upload - 1935 kbps


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I am also a Turbo user in Melbourne and have had 21000 kbps download and 1024 kbps upload before but for the last couple of days all I have is 9100 kbps down and 250 kbps up.


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bommai* /forum/post/16756487
> 
> 
> I just moved from Kansas City, Missouri to Melbourne, FL. I am renting a town home in the Villas of Lake Washington. As part of my rent, my landlord or the community is giving me free cable tv and internet. I moved in last night and noticed that my internet worked great. I am getting something like 20Mbps. I hooked up my TV today. It has clear QAM and analog tuners. I did an auto scan and it only found analog channels. I was not given a cable box and don't know which package I am entitled to as part of my occupancy. I thought I should at least receive the network stations through clear QAM right!! What is the deal here?
> 
> 
> I will call my landlord tomorrow but if any of you know anything - let me know.
> 
> 
> I am used to watching pretty much everything in HD and it hurts my eyes to watch analog!



Looks like the cable provider here is Connexion. Anyone know about them. I called them and they said that basic cable is analog only. Not a single clear QAM. I need to pay them an extra $25 a month to get any digital! What a ripoff? I need to see if I can hook up an antenna and get my ATSC. I feel like I went back in time by 6 years after moving here from Kansas City!


----------



## krhyatt

Has anyone else noticed for the past couple of weeks that not all the channels are showing in the Guide? For example, if i am viewing the guide, starting at 1000, "below" 1000, the guide starts at around 285 (somewhere around encore)...anything above that is not shown, unless i manually go thru the channels, and then they show up on the Guide...


This is a 8300HDC --- i rebooted the box the other day - but didn't seem to make a difference..


Just curious.....


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krhyatt* /forum/post/16788501
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed for the past couple of weeks that not all the channels are showing in the Guide? For example, if i am viewing the guide, starting at 1000, "below" 1000, the guide starts at around 285 (somewhere around encore)...anything above that is not shown, unless i manually go thru the channels, and then they show up on the Guide...
> 
> 
> This is a 8300HDC --- i rebooted the box the other day - but didn't seem to make a difference..
> 
> 
> Just curious.....



I've had it happen too but mostly on the HD channels. I'll look on the guide and only a few channels are listed until I manually punch one of them in, then like magic they appear. It's not an all the time thing, but since I use the guide to browse for things to watch it can be a bit annoying.


----------



## property33

Yeah, D* has more HD and NFL ticket, BUT.


2 Standard Receiver-$0.00; 2 HD Receiver-$198.00; HD DVR Receiver-199.00, Instant rebate for receiver -$199.00; 2 Internet Connection Kit (Wall Mount)-$59.98; Equipment Delivery-$0.00; Professional Installation-$0.00

Total Start Up Cost: $257.98


First Month's Bill

PREMIER

$109.99

Monthly rebate for package * -$16.00

Monthly rebate for online redemption ** -$5.00

DIRECTV DVR Service

$6.00

HD Access

$10.00

NFL SUNDAY TICKET SUPERFAN 2009 RS 4 pay

$25.00

PROTECTION PLAN

$5.99

4 Lease Fee

$20.00

NFL SUNDAY TICKET Early Bird

$55.99

3 month instant rebate for HBO, Starz!, and SHOWTIME -$36.00

Total: $175.97


Start up cost kills me in the deal, I'd seriously consider it if that wasn't there. Similiar set up that we have now, except adding NFL ticket. More HD, but just plain costs to much. The monthly doesn't include tax, local fees, PLUS after the 3 month free for the premium SHO/HBO. I'll stick with BHN unless something drastic changes with either of them.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/16799138
> 
> 
> Yeah, D* has more HD and NFL ticket, BUT.
> 
> 
> 2 Standard Receiver-$0.00; 2 HD Receiver-$198.00; HD DVR Receiver-199.00, Instant rebate for receiver -$199.00; 2 Internet Connection Kit (Wall Mount)-$59.98; Equipment Delivery-$0.00; Professional Installation-$0.00
> 
> Total Start Up Cost: $257.98
> 
> 
> First Month's Bill
> 
> PREMIER
> 
> $109.99
> 
> Monthly rebate for package * -$16.00
> 
> Monthly rebate for online redemption ** -$5.00
> 
> DIRECTV DVR Service
> 
> $6.00
> 
> HD Access
> 
> $10.00
> 
> NFL SUNDAY TICKET SUPERFAN 2009 RS 4 pay
> 
> $25.00
> 
> PROTECTION PLAN
> 
> $5.99
> 
> 4 Lease Fee
> 
> $20.00
> 
> NFL SUNDAY TICKET Early Bird
> 
> $55.99
> 
> 3 month instant rebate for HBO, Starz!, and SHOWTIME -$36.00
> 
> Total: $175.97
> 
> 
> Start up cost kills me in the deal, I'd seriously consider it if that wasn't there. Similiar set up that we have now, except adding NFL ticket. More HD, but just plain costs to much. The monthly doesn't include tax, local fees, PLUS after the 3 month free for the premium SHO/HBO. I'll stick with BHN unless something drastic changes with either of them.



That plus (likely anyway) a $300 credit check fee makes it almost impossible to switch. If I could find a way to get all my sports action without cable/sat then I would dump it completely, but until then I'll stick with BH.


----------



## allowiches

I agree with Property33. I was looking at D* about a year and a half ago. I figured I could bargain with a rep after looking on line. Nope. Too many upfront costs just for the right to be forced into a 24 month lease of the equipment. Just couldn't wrap my brain around it. I'll stick with BHN also.


----------



## DKubicki

Anyone look into UVerse lately? I just checked the website and I can now get it. Any one have any thoughts?


----------



## Cuneiform

Yes, Not long ago I inquired in the Palm Bay area regarding Uverse. They appear to have superior HD content for significantly less (~$30-$40 per month) than our family is now paying for BHN. When I went to one of their local ATT stores, the salesperson was friendly, and tried to be helpful, but didn't have a clue about any of the tech details. He did give me a local "expert's" contact info, and I was finally contacted by a store manager (not the expert) who invited me to send her an EMAIL with my tech questions. I did so, but never received a response. Below is a copy of my EMAIL with names X'd out to protect the "innocent". Hopefully the questions/comments/URLs will give you some insight into possible issues with Uverse.


"Hello XXXXX,


First, thanks very much for taking time to call me today regarding my technical questions about Uverse. Here are some of my questions and comments:

(1) Is the Cisco IPN 4320 the Set Top Box (STB) that we would receive if we select ATT Uverse service?

(2) If so, a pdf file of the IPN 4320 USER MANUAL (not installation manual) should answer many of my questions.

(3) Is the storage capability 320 Gbytes?

(4) Is the compression algorithm MPEG-4 or similar advanced compression scheme?

(5) Can external storage be added via the USB port or some other mechanism? My present Brighthouse STB, the 8300HD, (unoffically) supports external expansion--a very desirable capability.

(6) What are some of the control features of the STB? fast forward speeds? reverse speeds? 15 minute skip? 30 second skip / commercial skip? single frame advance? --you get the idea

(7) What are the operational constraints associated with the STB? For instance, can the STB placed on top of other devices without overheating? How sensitive is the hard disk to movement of the STB and what is the process to protect the disk from damage when moving the STB?

(8) What is the power consumption of the STB in case I want to use an Uninterruptable Power Supply (UPS) with it?

(9) What are the power consumption specifications for the Residential Gateway (RG)? I understand that if the RG is reset by a power glitch, resychronization may take 10-15 minutes. Therefore, a UPS might be prudent for it.

(10) The loop length from the nearest Video Ready Access Device (VRAD) I calculate to be about 1800 feet. Can I record at least two high quality HD programs simulataneously, assuming average cable condition (probably installed in early 1980's)?

(11) I have read many comments about the "softness" (that is, lack of higher resolution components) with ATT Uverse HD programming. Are there any steps that can be taken to improve resolution? Should I wire my home with CAT 6 cable? Is Uverse going to implement pair bonding to enable a more robust signal distribution?

(12) Can I have a test run at my house to determine the level of service I might expect from Uverse? I calculate that at my distance from the VRAD the cable SHOULD support about 60-65 megabits /sec over a VDSL2 interface.


Here are some of the comments regarding various aspects of Uverse that have emerged from internet discussion groups, that ATT might want to address:


(a) Since the signals Uverse transmits over unshielded twisted pairs is the the High Frequency (HF) band primarily, it is susceptible to interference from Short Wave Broadcasts and local Ham Radio transmissions. Refer to this URL: http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg23146.html 

This susceptibility should be eliminated if FTTH (Fiber To The Home) were implemented instead of FTTN (Fiber To The Node).

(b) Audio dropouts for Dolby 5.1 audio associated with live broadcasts

Refer to this URL: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1134904 

(c) Compressed Black range in video; see URL:
http://utalk.att.com/utalk/board/message?board.id=Uverse_TV_Equipment&message.id=22734 

(d) "Soft" HD video --Many, many references


Finally, I am sure most people are not concerned about the technical details of Uverse. They simply want a good experience with the service as well as competitive pricing. Unfortunately, if the technical details are not competently addressed, the experience will typically be inferior. I hope this EMAIL gives constructive insight into some of the challenges remaining for ATT Uverse. I am hopeful that we can successfully install Uverse and enjoy its considerable programming choices.


Best regards,"


P.S. If the URLs are No-No's, I apologize in advance.


----------



## DKubicki

Thanks for the info this helps a lot!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform* /forum/post/16805960
> 
> 
> Yes, Not long ago I inquired in the Palm Bay area regarding Uverse. They appear to have superior HD content for significantly less (~$30-$40 per month) than our family is now paying for BHN. When I went to one of their local ATT stores, the salesperson was friendly, and tried to be helpful, but didn't have a clue about any of the tech details. He did give me a local "expert's" contact info, and I was finally contacted by a store manager (not the expert) who invited me to send her an EMAIL with my tech questions. I did so, but never received a response. Below is a copy of my EMAIL with names X'd out to protect the "innocent". Hopefully the questions/comments/URLs will give you some insight into possible issues with Uverse.
> 
> 
> "Hello XXXXX,
> 
> 
> First, thanks very much for taking time to call me today regarding my technical questions about Uverse. Here are some of my questions and comments:
> 
> (1) Is the Cisco IPN 4320 the Set Top Box (STB) that we would receive if we select ATT Uverse service?
> 
> (2) If so, a pdf file of the IPN 4320 USER MANUAL (not installation manual) should answer many of my questions.
> 
> (3) Is the storage capability 320 Gbytes?
> 
> (4) Is the compression algorithm MPEG-4 or similar advanced compression scheme?
> 
> (5) Can external storage be added via the USB port or some other mechanism? My present Brighthouse STB, the 8300HD, (unoffically) supports external expansion--a very desirable capability.
> 
> (6) What are some of the control features of the STB? fast forward speeds? reverse speeds? 15 minute skip? 30 second skip / commercial skip? single frame advance? --you get the idea
> 
> (7) What are the operational constraints associated with the STB? For instance, can the STB placed on top of other devices without overheating? How sensitive is the hard disk to movement of the STB and what is the process to protect the disk from damage when moving the STB?
> 
> (8) What is the power consumption of the STB in case I want to use an Uninterruptable Power Supply (UPS) with it?
> 
> (9) What are the power consumption specifications for the Residential Gateway (RG)? I understand that if the RG is reset by a power glitch, resychronization may take 10-15 minutes. Therefore, a UPS might be prudent for it.
> 
> (10) The loop length from the nearest Video Ready Access Device (VRAD) I calculate to be about 1800 feet. Can I record at least two high quality HD programs simulataneously, assuming average cable condition (probably installed in early 1980's)?
> 
> (11) I have read many comments about the "softness" (that is, lack of higher resolution components) with ATT Uverse HD programming. Are there any steps that can be taken to improve resolution? Should I wire my home with CAT 6 cable? Is Uverse going to implement pair bonding to enable a more robust signal distribution?
> 
> (12) Can I have a test run at my house to determine the level of service I might expect from Uverse? I calculate that at my distance from the VRAD the cable SHOULD support about 60-65 megabits /sec over a VDSL2 interface.
> 
> 
> Here are some of the comments regarding various aspects of Uverse that have emerged from internet discussion groups, that ATT might want to address:
> 
> 
> (a) Since the signals Uverse transmits over unshielded twisted pairs is the the High Frequency (HF) band primarily, it is susceptible to interference from Short Wave Broadcasts and local Ham Radio transmissions. Refer to this URL: http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg23146.html
> 
> This susceptibility should be eliminated if FTTH (Fiber To The Home) were implemented instead of FTTN (Fiber To The Node).
> 
> (b) Audio dropouts for Dolby 5.1 audio associated with live broadcasts
> 
> Refer to this URL: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1134904
> 
> (c) Compressed Black range in video; see URL:
> http://utalk.att.com/utalk/board/message?board.id=Uverse_TV_Equipment&message.id=22734
> 
> (d) "Soft" HD video --Many, many references
> 
> 
> Finally, I am sure most people are not concerned about the technical details of Uverse. They simply want a good experience with the service as well as competitive pricing. Unfortunately, if the technical details are not competently addressed, the experience will typically be inferior. I hope this EMAIL gives constructive insight into some of the challenges remaining for ATT Uverse. I am hopeful that we can successfully install Uverse and enjoy its considerable programming choices.
> 
> 
> Best regards,"
> 
> 
> P.S. If the URLs are No-No's, I apologize in advance.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Barry928;

Do you know of a contact with a network person for RR. I am having trouble with connecting with the news group hosting server. I have emailed Newshosting and they had me do a trace route to their server in Orlando and I found that the path from Melbourne to Orlando goes through Washington, DC , Paris, Fr, and Scottsdale, AZ. among other places. They said to contact Bright House RR and I did that but their tech support only knows how to use Internet explorer and Outlook. This seems to be an excessive long network route causing delays and response timeout. I think this should be checked by a network engineer.


Thanks

Rick


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/16821550
> 
> 
> I found that the path from Melbourne to Orlando goes through Washington, DC , Paris, Fr, and Scottsdale, AZ. among other places. Rick



Made me think of the old Bugs Bunny cartoons where they would run off and then come back with a suitcase with all the stickers from around the world on it. Guess I'm showing my age!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/16821550
> 
> 
> Barry928;
> 
> Do you know of a contact with a network person for RR. I am having trouble with connecting with the news group hosting server. I have emailed Newshosting and they had me do a trace route to their server in Orlando and I found that the path from Melbourne to Orlando goes through Washington, DC , Paris, Fr, and Scottsdale, AZ. among other places. They said to contact Bright House RR and I did that but their tech support only knows how to use Internet explorer and Outlook. This seems to be an excessive long network route causing delays and response timeout. I think this should be checked by a network engineer.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick



I don't know anyone at RR. JamesD may be able to help.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/16821550
> 
> 
> Barry928;
> 
> Do you know of a contact with a network person for RR. I am having trouble with connecting with the news group hosting server. I have emailed Newshosting and they had me do a trace route to their server in Orlando and I found that the path from Melbourne to Orlando goes through Washington, DC , Paris, Fr, and Scottsdale, AZ. among other places. They said to contact Bright House RR and I did that but their tech support only knows how to use Internet explorer and Outlook. This seems to be an excessive long network route causing delays and response timeout. I think this should be checked by a network engineer.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick



I just connected perfectly fine to the newshosting server. Sometimes it takes 30-40 seconds to connect because their servers are under heavy use, but after that it downloads fine. As far as I know they don't have a server in orlando. isp5.newshosting.com is the server for brighthouse customers to use, and (according to visualroute) it is located in AZ. According to my traceroute it goes from Orlando, to Atlanta, to Washington, to AZ. Below is my traceroute, taken in pingplotter, after about 40 samples.
PHP Code:


Code:


[CODE]Target Name: isp5.newshosting.com

         IP: 209.197.15.205

  Date/Time: 7/14/2009 5:38:19 PM to 7/14/2009 5:41:31 PM


Hop Sent Err  PL% Min Max Avg  Host Name / [IP]

 1    78   0  0.0   0   2   0  [192.168.1.1]

 2    78   0  0.0   7  42  12  [10.211.128.1]

 3    78   0  0.0   8  30  11  gig7-0-3-101.orldflaabv-rtr1.cfl.rr.com [24.95.232.88]

 4    78   0  0.0   7  36  11  198.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com [24.95.228.198]

 5    31   0  0.0   8  68  16  xe-11-3-0.bar1.Orlando1.Level3.net [4.79.116.137]

 6    78   0  0.0  17  44  26  ae-8-8.ebr1.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.137.150]

 7    78  15 19.2  17  45  26  ae-73-70.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.138.20]

 8    78   0  0.0  31  54  39  ae-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.86]

 9    78   0  0.0  32  58  39  ae-81-81.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.138]10    78   0  0.0  31 195  44  ae-41-89.car1.Washington3.Level3.net [4.68.17.135]11    78   1  1.3  33 694  71  [64.212.107.61]12    78   0  0.0  32  65  37  HIGHWINDS-NETWORK-GROUP.TenGigabitEthernet7-3.ar2.DCA3.gblx.net [208.49.224.22]13    78   1  1.3  32  68  36  ve1006.ar2.dc.hwng.net [69.16.190.126]14    78   0  0.0  32  51  36  [69.16.186.122]15    78   0  0.0  33  55  37  isp5.newshosting.com [209.197.15.205] 

[/CODE]
What news client are you using? If you want to download binaries, and not text try grabit, or alt.binz.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Thanks Barry, I'll send JamesD a message.


cam94z28, I'm using NewsLeacher. At first I was not able to connect at all and I contacted Newshosting and they asked me to do a ping and trace route to their server. The ping showed a latency over 700 ms and they said it was too long and the connection was timing out. It does not make sense that the route from Melbourne to Orlando should go through one server in Orlando then several thousand miles to another server in Orlando. It seems that someones routing table is messed up. Here is the trace route I got:

Node Data

Node Net Reg IP Address Location Node Name

1 - - 192.168.0.199 28.145N, 80.696W jessie

2 - - 0.0.0.0 Unknown No Response

3 1 1 24.95.231.80 29.944N, 85.406W gig7-2-0-101.orldflmbhe-rtr1.cfl.rr.com

4 1 1 24.95.228.153 30.350N, 81.417W gig4-2-0.orldflaabv-rtr3.cfl.rr.com

5 2 2 4.79.116.137 Orlando xe-11-3-0.bar1.orlando1.level3.net

6 2 2 4.69.137.150 Atlanta ae-8-8.ebr1.atlanta2.level3.net

7 2 2 4.69.138.4 Atlanta ae-63-60.ebr3.atlanta2.level3.net

8 2 2 4.69.132.86 WASHINGTON D.C. ae-2.ebr1.washington1.level3.net

9 2 2 4.69.134.142 WASHINGTON D.C. ae-91-91.csw4.washington1.level3.net

10 2 2 4.68.17.199 WASHINGTON D.C. ae-31-99.car1.washington3.level3.net

11 3 - 64.212.107.61 PARIS

12 4 3 208.49.224.22 WASHINGTON D.C. highwinds-network-group.tengigabitethernet7-3.ar2.dca3.gblx.net

13 5 4 69.16.190.126 Scottsdale ve1006.ar2.dc.hwng.net

14 6 - 69.16.186.122 Scottsdale

15 7 5 209.197.15.205 Orlando news5.newshosting.com


----------



## LouK

I just pinged 209.197.15.205 and got a 35-38ms turn around. There can be many reasons for a strange route like you got. Congestion, a badly published DNS address, etc. I don't think this time its BH, but more likely the host or your problem. It should clear up when everything gets republished in 48 hours. While it is possible that routing is different from where you are and me (in non-Incorporated Sanford), it is unlikely. Hope that helps.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/16825135
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry, I'll send JamesD a message.
> 
> 
> cam94z28, I'm using NewsLeacher. At first I was not able to connect at all and I contacted Newshosting and they asked me to do a ping and trace route to their server. The ping showed a latency over 700 ms and they said it was too long and the connection was timing out. It does not make sense that the route from Melbourne to Orlando should go through one server in Orlando then several thousand miles to another server in Orlando. It seems that someones routing table is messed up. Here is the trace route I got:
> 
> Node Data
> 
> Node Net Reg IP Address Location Node Name
> 
> 1 - - 192.168.0.199 28.145N, 80.696W jessie
> 
> 2 - - 0.0.0.0 Unknown No Response
> 
> 3 1 1 24.95.231.80 29.944N, 85.406W gig7-2-0-101.orldflmbhe-rtr1.cfl.rr.com
> 
> 4 1 1 24.95.228.153 30.350N, 81.417W gig4-2-0.orldflaabv-rtr3.cfl.rr.com
> 
> 5 2 2 4.79.116.137 Orlando xe-11-3-0.bar1.orlando1.level3.net
> 
> 6 2 2 4.69.137.150 Atlanta ae-8-8.ebr1.atlanta2.level3.net
> 
> 7 2 2 4.69.138.4 Atlanta ae-63-60.ebr3.atlanta2.level3.net
> 
> 8 2 2 4.69.132.86 WASHINGTON D.C. ae-2.ebr1.washington1.level3.net
> 
> 9 2 2 4.69.134.142 WASHINGTON D.C. ae-91-91.csw4.washington1.level3.net
> 
> 10 2 2 4.68.17.199 WASHINGTON D.C. ae-31-99.car1.washington3.level3.net
> 
> 11 3 - 64.212.107.61 PARIS
> 
> 12 4 3 208.49.224.22 WASHINGTON D.C. highwinds-network-group.tengigabitethernet7-3.ar2.dca3.gblx.net
> 
> 13 5 4 69.16.190.126 Scottsdale ve1006.ar2.dc.hwng.net
> 
> 14 6 - 69.16.186.122 Scottsdale
> 
> 15 7 5 209.197.15.205 Orlando news5.newshosting.com



Rick,

I don't know what you're tracing that with, but hop 11 (64.212.107.61) shows up as Arizona when I check it. This still makes no sense as it's going Washington D.C., Arizona, Washington, D.C., Arizona. If you notice in my traceroute, at Hop 11, the max was 624ms, but the average was 71. Even the 700ms ping you got is still about 3/4 second. That's not slow enough to cause a connection timeout. Only packet loss will cause that. I've never had an issue with Grabit. I would give that a try.


One more thing that crossed my mind. isp5.newshosting.com only allows 4 max connections. If you set yours higher than this, it's possible it may deny you access completely, until the excess connections timeout.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

cam94z28,

The trace I showed was using an old program I had called Visual Trace. The tech support from Newshosting said ..."Once a reply exceeds ~ 230 it is unusable. That is most likely the

reason why you are unable to connect."


----------



## the64gto

O.T. Basically my problem with this thread is that when I point my browser to http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...o=newpost...it constantly goes to page 308. Any help on this to reset the pointer appreciated. I am using FF. TX


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/16827678
> 
> 
> cam94z28,
> 
> The trace I showed was using an old program I had called Visual Trace. The tech support from Newshosting said ..."Once a reply exceeds ~ 230 it is unusable. That is most likely the
> 
> reason why you are unable to connect."



Not to knock newshosting, as I have an unlimited account with them too, but.... They are on crack! If it's just one hop in the traceroute which is that high, and at the end of the traceroute you are still showing a decent ping (under 100ms), and no packet loss then that one hop will make NO difference. I have even used free news servers in the past that had 300-400 ms pings, connected relatively quickly, and downloaded at near full bandwidth.

I hate to say it, since I like my unlimited account so much, but either they were hiding something they didn't want to admit, or they were trying to blame your ISP.


----------



## bluejay

Try ending the link with showthread.php?t=384294&goto=newpost

Also make sure you are logged in


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluejay* /forum/post/16831444
> 
> 
> Try ending the link with showthread.php?t=384294&goto=newpost
> 
> Also make sure you are logged in




Don't know why my previous post shortened up the link. I tried to re-paste it, but it shortens the url visually. I copied it from properties and when pasted into IE it works fine, just a problem with FF.


----------



## barrygordon

My current rant:


I just noticed that TNTHD is not HD at all. While the picture might be 16x9 the resolution being broadcast is 480i. I wonder how many of the Brighthouse "HD" channels are not HD at all! I am going to start checking, complaining and requesting compensation for theft of contracted/advertised service!


If they claim that what they are broadcasting is HD then its minimum resolution should be 720p. If they are broadcasting anything less than that as part of a paid for "HD" channel or package then they are not providing what has been contracted for.


I am really getting a bit annoyed with the whole sloppiness and deceit in the video broadcast industry. They poorly control audio levels, zoom and distort pictures, and make gross errors in switching and broadcast. If the FCC were really a regulatory agency in the public interest this should not be going on. I gues the FCC is more like its sister agency the SEC.


Lies, lies and more lies.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16837292
> 
> 
> My current rant:
> 
> 
> I just noticed that TNTHD is not HD at all. While the picture might be 16x9 the resolution being broadcast is 480i. I wonder how many of the Brighthouse "HD" channels are not HD at all! I am going to start checking, complaining and requesting compensation for theft of contracted/advertised service!
> 
> 
> If they claim that what they are broadcasting is HD then its minimum resolution should be 720p. If they are broadcasting anything less than that as part of a paid for "HD" channel or package then they are not providing what has been contracted for.
> 
> 
> I am really getting a bit annoyed with the whole sloppiness and deceit in the video broadcast industry. They poorly control audio levels, zoom and distort pictures, and make gross errors in switching and broadcast. If the FCC were really a regulatory agency in the public interest this should not be going on. I gues the FCC is more like its sister agency the SEC.
> 
> 
> Lies, lies and more lies.



If you are refering to the British Open telecast, it is not in HD. It is upconverted 16x9 video. Next year it will be in HD, but not this year. Here is a link to the story about it: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...Open_in_SD.php


----------



## barrygordon

Thanks for the reply. I believe I was referring to "Leverage" which is advertised as being in HD but is obviously not. I have noticed lately that a lot of "programming" is that way. IMHO it is just a rip off of the consumer. If its shot SD then present it that way, don't mis-represent it.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

When will get the movie channels like Starz and TMC in HD? Why can't BHN deliver more than two PAID movie channels in HD?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/16837848
> 
> 
> When will get the movie channels like Starz and TMC in HD? Why can't BHN deliver more than two PAID movie channels in HD?



I am so hoping we will get BBC America HD in a few days. Torchwood is starting on Monday, it was shot in HD and looks great from the previews. We should have had more HD channels by now. On a side note, did anyone know there's a free preview of the MLB package from yesterday until Wed.? Me either until I found a blurb on the BHN page.


----------



## FloridaShark

I found this hidden away in the news this morning.


Does Dish Network owe you a settlement?



If you're a customer of Dish Network and have been a victim of deceptive marketing or unfair billing practices, the satellite company owes you an apology - and a reimbursement.


DISH Network reached an agreement with Florida's Attorney General as well as those in 45 other states to pay almost $6 million and restitution to settle a host of allegations involving marketing practices and a lack of disclosure about costs and service limits.


Here is why it can pay to complain: Consumers who filed a complaint against Dish with the Attorney General's office or with Dish itself been January 1, 2004 and July 9, 2009, are eligible for restitution. New complaints will be accepted until Dec. 14 as long as it concerns problems that occurred during the past two years.


Among eligible complaints are:


Bait and Switch: Dish or an authorized dealer offered you a discount package with a two-year contract and the later spiked the price and/or reduced service. You may have also been told it would cost hundreds of dollars to cancel your contract.


Draining your account: Dish is accused of siphoning funds from customer bank accounts and credit cards without proper warning or authorization.


Violating Do Not Call List laws: Dish Network ignored laws disallowing calls to households signed up on the federal no-call list.


Sports Package Rip-Off: Some customers were not properly informed that their expensive premium sports packages were subject to blackout dates. Also, some were not told they would not receive local TV station programming once signed up with Dish.


How do I collect? If you have filed a complaint, you should receive an offer of settlement from Dish in the mail. Just follow the instructions. If you do not wish to accept the terms of the settlement, you may also file an appeal to a third-party claims administrator by sending an email to [email protected] .


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16839686
> 
> 
> I am so hoping we will get BBC America HD in a few days. Torchwood is starting on Monday, it was shot in HD and looks great from the previews. We should have had more HD channels by now. On a side note, did anyone know there's a free preview of the MLB package from yesterday until Wed.? Me either until I found a blurb on the BHN page.



We're getting more channels this week?


Where was the announcement?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16837774
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I believe I was referring to "Leverage" which is advertised as being in HD but is obviously not. I have noticed lately that a lot of "programming" is that way. IMHO it is just a rip off of the consumer. If its shot SD then present it that way, don't mis-represent it.



I couldn't agree with you more. My pet peeve is the use of Stretch-O-Vision on 4x3 video. I refuse to watch any show in that mode. If it is shot in 4x3, leave it in 4x3. Upconverting it is fine but leave it in the original aspect ratio.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/16846038
> 
> 
> We're getting more channels this week?
> 
> 
> Where was the announcement?



No announcement yet, just my very wishful thinking (and hoping!). We should be getting some new ones soon though, I think we're due for an update.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16839686
> 
> 
> I am so hoping we will get BBC America HD in a few days. Torchwood is starting on Monday, it was shot in HD and looks great from the previews. We should have had more HD channels by now. On a side note, did anyone know there's a free preview of the MLB package from yesterday until Wed.? Me either until I found a blurb on the BHN page.



Who can we contact to petition our demands










They have promised more HD but when and where? I don't want to go back to Dish or DTV. They have not added one PAID HD channel since the original HBO and Showtime. They did manage to take away HD NET so they are going in the wrong direction.


All the PAID Movie channels offer HD versions. So what it the problem?


----------



## Nayan

Does anyone here have (or had) any of the sports packages? I am an admitted sports fan and have been checking out the free preview of MLB, but honestly some of those channels hurt my eyes to watch! Are they offered in HD when you sign up? Are they actually worth it? I had the Nascar In-Car and loved it and my son would enjoy the MLB and NBA games, but the cost is a bit high if none of it is in HD.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16854234
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have (or had) any of the sports packages? I am an admitted sports fan and have been checking out the free preview of MLB, but honestly some of those channels hurt my eyes to watch! Are they offered in HD when you sign up? Are they actually worth it? I had the Nascar In-Car and loved it and my son would enjoy the MLB and NBA games, but the cost is a bit high if none of it is in HD.



I purchase the NHL Center Ice package, but not through BHN. I get it through DirecTV because they have many games in HD.


----------



## allowiches

I tuned to the MLB stations on Saturday AM and they were showing the day's schedule. I think two of the games said HD. If they actually were, I don't know because I was working then.


----------



## Sgooter

I get the digital Sports Pack on BHN, and the PQ is quite acceptable considering it's SD. On the other hand, three seasons ago I subscribed to the NHL Center Ice package and the PQ and audio were always poor. I checked out the NHL Center Ice pkg at the beginning of this past season during the free preview period, and it was still lousy.


----------



## MisterJ

I havent been on the forums lately so Im a little behind. The new Samsung HDDVR's do have a couple glitches such as the FF/Rew but I have found them to be more responsive (quicker) than the 8300HDC's and more quiet. Plus they are black







there are SOME with 360 gig hard drive space but most are 160 gig.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/16854447
> 
> 
> I tuned to the MLB stations on Saturday AM and they were showing the day's schedule. I think two of the games said HD. If they actually were, I don't know because I was working then.



I tuned into the Yankees game last night which on the schedule said was HD. Sadly, it was not







. If they offered the games in HD I would have went for it, but since I can watch both Marlins and Rays for no extra charge in HD and the others are in SD, I think I'll pass. Also Torchwood started last night and of course no BBC America HD, but from I read around the web this morning it looks like no one else has it either so I don't feel cheated yet







. Maybe by Sunday we'll have it, when they run Torchwood back to back? Hey I can dream can't I?


----------



## HDOrlando

The reason why we do not have the HD games listed on the MLB Extra Innings package is BH Orlando has not picked up Game HD yet which gives you a few HD games per night.


As for new channels, they said every quarter but it's been close to 5 months without a new HD channel (Speed HD on Mar 5 was last) if you do not count the addition of ION.


Word is were getting a big load of HD channels soon but hear it might not be until the end of summer.


Considering they plan to hit 100 by Dec 31, were looking at an average of 10 per month if we do not get any this month.


Some other HD channels making the rounds on other BH systems include


Fox News, AMC, WGN America, Bio, Outdoor Channel, Tennis Channel, Weather Channel, ESPN News,


In addition, others have premiums like Cinemax, HBO West, Sho West, TMC and Starz along with game and team HD for those sports packages.


Hopefully we get an addition soon and with that, we finally also get some SD stuff like GSN and Fox College Sports as were only BH affiliate without both.


----------



## fljoe

I am having issues connecting to the Tivo service using my Internet connection lately. This has been working for the past 4 years without any problems, but last week I got the "Failure while negotiating N17" Error message. I called up TiVo customer service and they said that BHN might have closed ports that TiVo uses and asked me to call up BrightHouse and open up those ports.


I don't believe what they said, since I can connect my Blu-ray player to the Internet and get firmware downloads and use the BD-Live functions without any problems.


Just wondering if anyone has experienced something similar and how did you resolve this issue?


Thanks,

fljoe


----------



## david6101

I currently have Turbo internet svc, HBO, Showtime, and HDDVR svc, etc,-pay around 153 or something like that a month...rep from BH called me, and offered to have same svc's PLUS phone for total price of a little less (i.e.,


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david6101* /forum/post/16869762
> 
> 
> I currently have Turbo internet svc, HBO, Showtime, and HDDVR svc, etc,-pay around 153 or something like that a month...rep from BH called me, and offered to have same svc's PLUS phone for total price of a little less (i.e.,


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david6101* /forum/post/16869762
> 
> 
> I currently have Turbo internet svc, HBO, Showtime, and HDDVR svc, etc,-pay around 153 or something like that a month...rep from BH called me, and offered to have same svc's PLUS phone for total price of a little less (i.e.,


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16870266
> 
> 
> I have the phone service and had to have my modem switched out. I have Turbo as well and haven't seen any decrease in my speed. The only issue might be whether you want a phone next to your computer or not. The modem only has one phone jack, so keep that in mind if you want phones in multiple rooms. I bought a new set of phones when I got it, the ones where you only need to have one plugged into the modem. Comes in handy when you have kids that talk a lot!



When our BHN phone service was installed they were able to have all the phone jacks in the house active, including security system.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16870266
> 
> 
> I have the phone service and had to have my modem switched out. I have Turbo as well and haven't seen any decrease in my speed. The only issue might be whether you want a phone next to your computer or not. The modem only has one phone jack, so keep that in mind if you want phones in multiple rooms. I bought a new set of phones when I got it, the ones where you only need to have one plugged into the modem. Comes in handy when you have kids that talk a lot!



When BHN switched me over to their phone system, I made double sure that Embarq lines were completely removed from the box outside. I then ran a standard telephone cable (rj11??) from the modem to the closest jack. All phones in the house work as does the security system. Not to knock the phone company, but we have had numerous outages when we had their service. (Our neighborhood had fiber but the failures were in the fiber to analog conversions CC's in the outside boxes) Back in that day, they only worked weekdays no nights, no weekends.


----------



## JH2003

When an offer from BHN (not as good as the one you quote) was given to me I looked into the cost based on my usage. We make many calls to our daughter in London and found that using BHN, the monthly cost was significanly higher than Bellsouth (now AT&T). They keep calling and I tell them when they get there calls to Europe down below $0.10 per minute, they got me. My daughter who lives locally just added the service and was given a number that is plagued with calls looking for someone who previously had the number. The modem is a Scientific Atlanta and provides Cat 5 output to her wireless router. There is a power on srquence of router-modem-PC that must be followed.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/16874696
> 
> 
> My daughter who lives locally just added the service and was given a number that is plagued with calls looking for someone who previously had the number. The modem is a Scientific Atlanta and provides Cat 5 output to her wireless router. There is a power on srquence of router-modem-PC that must be followed.



We "ported" our Embarq # to BHN and and after 4 years with Embarq and 2 yrs with BHN, the Credit "people" started calling us about the previous owners financial problems. After 2 months of this, BHN gave us a new number immediately. PITA to change # but better than multiple phone calls, voice mails etc. BHN supplied us an ARRIS modem.


----------



## barrygordon

When I looked at BHN phone service, I thought it a bit pricey so I decided I would try Vonage. I did an analysis on how I use the phone and decided that their $14.95 plan gave me more minutes (500) than I really needed. Signed up and have had very few hassles. They provided a Linksys router with 2 independent phone ports (two numbers possible) but I only bought a single line. They have a few features I really like.


1) I can have it ring my cell phone whenever it rings my "LandLine" so I rarely give out the cell phone number. I can also delay the simultaneous ring so it only rings the cell phone if I don't pick up. I just have to remember to take my cell phone with me not being of the cell generation.


2) If they can not reach my internal phones (internet or BH problem) the call is automatically transfered to my cell phone even if not set to simultaneous ring.


To Install I just plugged the old phone networks type 66 block from the Bell South network demark to the new demark at the router. Every land line phone in the house immediately worked. They also transferred my old land line number.


All the other silly features also exist (Caller id, Call waiting, Callerid on call waiting, ...)


I did however keep a land line (minimal cost configuration) to use as a fixed FAX line, for the house security system, and for a major blackout where there is no power to cell towers or Internet repeaters. Living in the Lightning Capital of the USA that is probably a good idea.


----------



## barrygordon

dsinger, since there is a total price reduction make sure the terms are not time limited in the small print! Sometimes the incentive based sales folk forget to mention that


----------



## nissmo

is BHN still using the SA3500HD DVR's? Or is there a newer model now??


----------



## barrygordon

There are newer models, the 8300HD and the 8300HDC


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16877226
> 
> 
> There are newer models, the 8300HD and the 8300HDC



thats what I mean 8300


whats the HDC?


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/16874696
> 
> 
> When an offer from BHN (not as good as the one you quote) was given to me I looked into the cost based on my usage. We make many calls to our daughter in London and found that using BHN, the monthly cost was significanly higher than Bellsouth (now AT&T). They keep calling and I tell them when they get there calls to Europe down below $0.10 per minute, they got me. My daughter who lives locally just added the service and was given a number that is plagued with calls looking for someone who previously had the number. The modem is a Scientific Atlanta and provides Cat 5 output to her wireless router. There is a power on srquence of router-modem-PC that must be followed.



Look into Skype. I call London and Northampton at .021 a minute. I also set up a London phone number. They can call that at only to cost to London. I paid $60 for a year (but you can buy for as short as 3 months). If your daughter has a computer your can talk (and with a web cam see each other) for free as long as you want, no time limits. Note this service can be set up a a large number of countries, not just the UK.


----------



## barrygordon

8300HD and 8300HDC are just about identical I have two 8300HDC and one 8300HD and can see no difference


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/16878331
> 
> 
> Look into Skype. I call London and Northampton at .021 a minute. I also set up a London phone number. They can call that at only to cost to London. I paid $60 for a year (but you can buy for as short as 3 months). If your daughter has a computer your can talk (and with a web cam see each other) for free as long as you want, no time limits. Note this service can be set up a a large number of countries, not just the UK.



My daughter set up Skype and uses it to call us. But most of the time she is away and uses a cell phone. In UK a home phone called from the US is:

011.44.1xx.yyy.yyyy and a cell is 011.44.7xx.yyy.yyyy. The 44 is the country code xxx is the city code. However, a 7xx is a cell phone and the caller pays a higher rate than a home code. Could happen here. Skype has given problems with calling cell phones. She calls us usually and we call her home when we know she will be home. We looked into Skype a few years ago and it was poor and maybe we should relook it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/16880752
> 
> 
> My daughter set up Skype and uses it to call us. But most of the time she is away and uses a cell phone. In UK a home phone called from the US is:
> 
> 011.44.1xx.yyy.yyyy and a cell is 011.44.7xx.yyy.yyyy. The 44 is the country code xxx is the city code. However, a 7xx is a cell phone and the caller pays a higher rate than a home code. Could happen here. Skype has given problems with calling cell phones. She calls us usually and we call her home when we know she will be home. We looked into Skype a few years ago and it was poor and maybe we should relook it. Thanks for the suggestion.



There's a new generation (vers. 4) and lots of new features. If I call one of my cousins in Northampton and he is not by his computer, it call forwards to his mobile (cell) just as it does with my Skype account here (you have to buy that feature or purchase the overseas phone number to do that). For $60 its not bad and those calls are not time limited nor is there an extra charge for those calls to be connected. I just looked its about .021 to .028 for any phone in the UK including the mobiles except for the "Premium Bands" those go up to a lot.


----------



## property33

I may be going to the dark side, they've got a pretty good deal right now. Only thing is, I'd like to keep RR Turbo. I can't get a straight answer from the web site OR talking to someone (I would if I cancelled them now, but I"m wanting a quote). Anyone know what I'd pay for JUST RR Turbo, can it be done? Do you have to have basic or standard cable? If I jump, I'd keep both for probably a month, just to make sure it's "all good..."


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/16882548
> 
> 
> I may be going to the dark side, they've got a pretty good deal right now. Only thing is, I'd like to keep RR Turbo. I can't get a straight answer from the web site OR talking to someone (I would if I cancelled them now, but I"m wanting a quote). Anyone know what I'd pay for JUST RR Turbo, can it be done? Do you have to have basic or standard cable? If I jump, I'd keep both for probably a month, just to make sure it's "all good..."



I re-think it also from time to time. What has changed since your last comparison? #9388??


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/16882837
> 
> 
> I re-think it also from time to time. What has changed since your last comparison? #9388??



5 months free of their highest level package, which I'll drop at the end of that 5 months. This basically will give me NFL ticket and ESPN game plan for free. Also checked with a local installer that I know, who assures me they'll put all the wiring in the attic if that's what I want. I'm going to drop down to one HD DVR (rebate makes it free), a non HD receiver (will cost $99) and 4 regular boxes at no charge. Also, when I mention someone in the sign up process, including their account number, we both get $10/per month off for 10 months. At the end of the year with D*, if I don't like it, I'll go back to BHN-which shouldn't be hard since I'm keeping RR.


----------



## Elbie

8300HD is still the best HD DVR available then?


Also, I want to pick up a new box for the bedroom, but no DVR. Are their different models for that? I remember at my old place the one I had didn't have HDMI on it and that sucked.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/16882904
> 
> 
> 5 months free of their highest level package, which I'll drop at the end of that 5 months. This basically will give me NFL ticket and ESPN game plan for free. Also checked with a local installer that I know, who assures me they'll put all the wiring in the attic if that's what I want. I'm going to drop down to one HD DVR (rebate makes it free), a non HD receiver (will cost $99) and 4 regular boxes at no charge. Also, when I mention someone in the sign up process, including their account number, we both get $10/per month off for 10 months. At the end of the year with D*, if I don't like it, I'll go back to BHN-which shouldn't be hard since I'm keeping RR.



Did you mean a non DVR HD receiver? A one year agreement is tempting. I ran the cost on their website, $69 start up but hard to figure what it would be after the 5 months.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/16882548
> 
> 
> I may be going to the dark side, they've got a pretty good deal right now. Only thing is, I'd like to keep RR Turbo. I can't get a straight answer from the web site OR talking to someone (I would if I cancelled them now, but I"m wanting a quote). Anyone know what I'd pay for JUST RR Turbo, can it be done? Do you have to have basic or standard cable? If I jump, I'd keep both for probably a month, just to make sure it's "all good..."




Yes, you can have RR Turbo only, no cable TV. Price is $57.95 per month. No tax. RR Standard would be $47.95


----------



## xteddyx

wanting to get a cable card for my computer. does bright house need to roll a truck or can i pick one up with the two way adapter at a local office


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/16883052
> 
> 
> Did you mean a non DVR HD receiver? A one year agreement is tempting. I ran the cost on their website, $69 start up but hard to figure what it would be after the 5 months.



Yeah, a non DVR HD receiver-gotta pay for that. I have an HD tv outside too which I will be looking around for an hd box for that I imagine I will be able to find for less then th $99.


Mr.J, thanks. I can live with that.


I'm figuring I'll be paying around $160 +/- after all the rebates, and free stuff is done.


I am going to keep BHN the way it is now for one billing period after we get D*


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/16884559
> 
> 
> wanting to get a cable card for my computer. does bright house need to roll a truck or can i pick one up with the two way adapter at a local office




These are not available at the local BHN office. A tech must be scheduled.


----------



## Barry928

I am not aware of any two-way adapters for cable card except for the Tivo Tuning Adapter. Can you get a HTPC to work with a Tuning Adapter over usb?


----------



## xteddyx

i was under the impression that the tivo adapter would work with any cable card compliant device.


a htpc can work with a cable card so i just thought that the tivo adapter worked with all cable card devices for sdv. plese correct me if im wrong. i was under the impression that you could just put the sdv adapter into the cable card slot and thats what makes it all work.


i have one of these
http://ati.amd.com/products/tvwonderdigital/index.html


----------



## Barry928

I have never heard of anyone using a TA other than the TIVO box. It is conceivable your HTPC could work with the TA but software would need to be loaded to support the TA via usb. Write to ATI and see if they have any plans to support the TA to enable SDV for your HTPC.


----------



## xteddyx

thanks barry.


----------



## Barry928

discussion thread http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/t/5...px?PageIndex=5


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.tvnewsday.com/articles/2009/07/23/daily.5/ Orlando already has one I think but Key West is getting one RTV.


----------



## heyitsme

Picked up one of the new Samsung HD DVR's (SMT-H3090) at the UCF BrightHouse and they had several in the cabinet behind them. So far it is MUCH faster than the HDC8300. I think the storage is much better as well. It has a nice modern black look that matches with everything else in my setup as well. The menu's are quick and RW and FF in OnDemand is fast as well.


Seems like the box has ethernet for some local networking, anyone know if this box does any cool tricks?


More info:
http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...=SMT-H3090/TWC


----------



## heyitsme

Well despite loving the Samsung HD DVR I am experiencing a problem I never had with the old HD8300's. My audio over HDMI is cutting out ever couple minutes for like a second. My setup is going direct from the cable box to my Sony KDS-60a2000. I remember folks discussing this problem before, does anyone have a quick pointer to the solution for this?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16893606
> 
> 
> Well despite loving the Samsung HD DVR I am experiencing a problem I never had with the old HD8300's. My audio over HDMI is cutting out ever couple minutes for like a second. My setup is going direct from the cable box to my Sony KDS-60a2000. I remember folks discussing this problem before, does anyone have a quick pointer to the solution for this?



I don't have a receiver with HMDI ports, so what I did was run an optical cable from my box to the receiver and ran the HDMI cable from my box to the tv. The only issue I have is when I turn the tv on the audio sets itself to HDMI, which I then have to go into the settings on the box and change to Dolby Digital. A minor inconvenience, but the only time I ever have sound issues is when the channel itself does. I've heard of issues with HDMI receivers and cable boxes so maybe this workaround will help you.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16893320
> 
> 
> Picked up one of the new Samsung HD DVR's (SMT-H3090) at the UCF BrightHouse and they had several in the cabinet behind them. So far it is MUCH faster than the HDC8300. I think the storage is much better as well. It has a nice modern black look that matches with everything else in my setup as well. The menu's are quick and RW and FF in OnDemand is fast as well.
> 
> 
> Seems like the box has ethernet for some local networking, anyone know if this box does any cool tricks?
> 
> 
> More info:
> http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...=SMT-H3090/TWC




Does anyone know if BH is going to support the MoCA feature on this unit?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Anyone else seeing this problem? All other HD channels are fine.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/16885874
> 
> 
> Yeah, a non DVR HD receiver-gotta pay for that. I have an HD tv outside too which I will be looking around for an hd box for that I imagine I will be able to find for less then th $99.
> 
> 
> Mr.J, thanks. I can live with that.
> 
> 
> I'm figuring I'll be paying around $160 +/- after all the rebates, and free stuff is done.
> 
> 
> I am going to keep BHN the way it is now for one billing period after we get D*



i believe in order to get sunday ticket and the 5 free months you incur a 2 year commitment which is fine of course if your willing to pay for an early termination fee if you so desire to leave Directv.


I am considering the move as well and called them to get a quote on my phone and turbo which came to about 100 for both. I certainly could get more programming for less money but rain fade is a real issue here so i think i am going to wait for Uverse before i make the switch although i am concerned about its hd limitations.


----------



## WGW

Last night, modem completely lost upstream network connection. It addition, TiVo Cablecards unable to tune digital channels, and all free QAM channels on all TVs got no signal. Received analog channels, but they were noisy. It is as if someone had inserted a low-pass filter upstream of my house.

This morning I have network connection, but it keeps dropping in and out. Modem status shows transmit power level to be 52dBmV. Usually it is 10dBmV. So modem is having to push a lot of signal to maintain connection. When working, D/L speeds are between 100Kbs and 1.0Mbs. Digital and QAM channels are back, but are dropping data. QAM SNR is 30db. I seem to recall usually SNR >60db.

I live in Union Park area at junction of 417 and 408. Anyone else with problems?


----------



## voltaire10

Got the new Samsung HD DVR (SMT-H3090) and tried to hook up my esata 1TB to it. It's not working and wanted to no if anyone else has had any luck. This is my experience so far:


-Box detected esata hd and formatted it.

-% Used of box appears to reflect the extra terabyte on top of the 360 gb internal hard drive.

-No indication that external hard drive is being used (light not blinking on drive and Recording % won't go past around ~21%.

-Recorded items are being dropped off of the box, but without any warning that they will be deleted (I assume it's tied to % Used figure).


I've tried mounting the drive (option 3 on the HDD diagnostic page) to seem if I notice any different behavior, but the ESATA screen does not reflect extended info of drive (e.g., cylinder). After doing this, the box was flashing "good Ehdt" along with the time.


Overall, I'm very pleased with the new DVR. It's very fast navigating all of the features and booting up. The larger hard drive alone is a huge plus. I just would love to get the extra space through esata. I've had this drive for quite a while and have not been able to get it to work on either my 8300hd or this one.


Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## HDOrlando

Michigan is getting 10 new HD channels this coming week and think it is possible we get some.


After all, other than ION and the $6 HD Pak changes, we have not had an HD update in FIVE months.


Amongst the goodies they are getting: MSNBC, Fox News, Fox Business, AMC, TCM, IFC, Planet Green, WGN America and ESPNews.


I think we could get a lot of that and more since we are the BH affiliate with the longest update drought.


Let's hope we get some more stuff.


What channels would you guys like?


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/16928496
> 
> 
> Michigan is getting 10 new HD channels this coming week and think it is possible we get some.
> 
> 
> After all, other than ION and the $6 HD Pak changes, we have not had an HD update in FIVE months.
> 
> 
> Amongst the goodies they are getting: MSNBC, Fox News, Fox Business, AMC, TCM, IFC, Planet Green, WGN America and ESPNews.
> 
> 
> I think we could get a lot of that and more since we are the BH affiliate with the longest update drought.
> 
> 
> Let's hope we get some more stuff.
> 
> 
> What channels would you guys like?



TCM HD, AMC HD, CINEMAX HD, STARZ HD, and how about HDNET MOVIES?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/16928735
> 
> 
> TCM HD, AMC HD, CINEMAX HD, STARZ HD, and how about HDNET MOVIES?



Agree. ESPECIALLY on HDNet Movies.


----------



## MattKey

BBC America HD Please


----------



## MattKey

After reading the couple of posts about the Samsung DVR that's now available, I thought I would go over to All American tomorrow and swap out my HD8300. I like the sound of faster software navigation and More space. A rep told me that it has a big enough drive to get about 64 hours of HD on it, does anyone who has one yet know if this seems right? seems to me the Hard Drive specs ive read about it would give it around 40 hours of HD Capacity......


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/16929848
> 
> 
> After reading the couple of posts about the Samsung DVR that's now available, I thought I would go over to All American tomorrow and swap out my HD8300. I like the sound of faster software navigation and More space. A rep told me that it has a big enough drive to get about 64 hours of HD on it, does anyone who has one yet know if this seems right? seems to me the Hard Drive specs ive read about it would give it around 40 hours of HD Capacity......




Chances of All American having the Samsung HDDVR are slim. The warehouse sent ALOT out over the past month and most that are going out now are the 8300HDC's. Just saying dont get your hopes up too high.


SOME of the Samsung HDDVR's have a 320 gig hard drive which will allow for more recording space. The others are 160 gig.


The software does seem faster, but one negative is when you FF and the press play, it doesn't back up 3 seconds. Instead it plays at the time you press play.


----------



## ClubSteeler

If I get new TV for teh bedroom, with a modern digital tuner and all that, and I do NOT get a cable box, just plug the coax cable into the tv .......


Will I ONLY get channels 2-74 in ANALOG, or will I be able to tune in their digital simulcasts?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/16933758
> 
> 
> If I get new TV for teh bedroom, with a modern digital tuner and all that, and I do NOT get a cable box, just plug the coax cable into the tv .......
> 
> 
> Will I ONLY get channels 2-74 in ANALOG, or will I be able to tune in their digital simulcasts?



I bought a 37" Samsung LCD to use as a PC monitor. It is connected to BHN without a STB. The internal tuner for the TV is digital and gets all the OTA digital channels (including HD) plus the other basic cable channels (e.g. CNBC). The TV's PIP tuner is analog and only gets 2 to something less than 100. I primarily use PIP for CNBC.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/16933758
> 
> 
> If I get new TV for teh bedroom, with a modern digital tuner and all that, and I do NOT get a cable box, just plug the coax cable into the tv .......
> 
> 
> Will I ONLY get channels 2-74 in ANALOG, or will I be able to tune in their digital simulcasts?



I get both on my vizio in one of my bedrooms The HD is beautiful.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/16934087
> 
> 
> I get both on my vizio in one of my bedrooms The HD is beautiful.



That's good to know.


Let me ask another question. Can you, without a cable box, pick up channel 50 (Fox Sports Florida), which, although on channel 2-99, is actually ONLY broadcasted digitally?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/16934430
> 
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> 
> Let me ask another question. Can you, without a cable box, pick up channel 50 (Fox Sports Florida), which, although on channel 2-99, is actually ONLY broadcasted digitally?



I get a "no signal" on channel 50.







It was scanned as an analog channel.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/16934430
> 
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> 
> Let me ask another question. Can you, without a cable box, pick up channel 50 (Fox Sports Florida), which, although on channel 2-99, is actually ONLY broadcasted digitally?



Fox Sports Florida on channel 50 is an encrypted channel, so you need either a cable box or a CableCard. There are a number of other channels between 2-99 that are also digital only.


----------



## JaxFLBear

There's a pdf of the digital channels you can get with out a box or cablecard.

http://cfl.mybrighthouse.com/uploade...dy_line_up.pdf


----------



## jimmycrank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/16893606
> 
> 
> Well despite loving the Samsung HD DVR I am experiencing a problem I never had with the old HD8300's. My audio over HDMI is cutting out ever couple minutes for like a second. My setup is going direct from the cable box to my Sony KDS-60a2000. I remember folks discussing this problem before, does anyone have a quick pointer to the solution for this?



heyitsme,


I'm having the exact same issue with my 8300HDC although it JUST started doing it tonight (it hasn't done it using same setup for months). We had some nasty storms come through here today and the box rebooted twice due to power loss. I thought that might have screwed up the audio coming out of the box somehow. However, now that I see that it happens across boxes, maybe its the digital signal? I know it's pointless to call a technician to look at it, because they will give the standard "we don't recommend using HDMI" spiel. I haven't tried component to test.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/16938451
> 
> 
> heyitsme,
> 
> 
> I'm having the exact same issue with my 8300HDC although it JUST started doing it tonight (it hasn't done it using same setup for months). We had some nasty storms come through here today and the box rebooted twice due to power loss. I thought that might have screwed up the audio coming out of the box somehow. However, now that I see that it happens across boxes, maybe its the digital signal? I know it's pointless to call a technician to look at it, because they will give the standard "we don't recommend using HDMI" spiel. I haven't tried component to test.



First thing I did was switch to component cables and the audio was perfect. But on a lark I ordered a new higher quality HDMI cable from MonoPrice (one that meets the newer standards) and with that cable the audio is also fine. Could just be a timing coincedence though (I haven't retried the old HDMI cable).


----------



## jimmycrank

This morning I ran down to the brighthouse station and picked up a new Samsung 3090 to replace the HDC. Set its output to HDMI and its working fine. So I think the audio problem was in fact related to the storm and the HDC. What's even better is that the HD is 320gb, so I guess I got one of the rare ones.


Does anyone know what code brighthouse originally sets as the default parental control code? I need to set the new box up and don't know what the default is.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/16941511
> 
> 
> This morning I ran down to the brighthouse station and picked up a new Samsung 3090 to replace the HDC. Set its output to HDMI and its working fine. So I think the audio problem was in fact related to the storm and the HDC. What's even better is that the HD is 320gb, so I guess I got one of the rare ones.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what code brighthouse originally sets as the default parental control code? I need to set the new box up and don't know what the default is.



It is 0000







.


----------



## cam94z28

Just wanted to note I picked up one of the Samsung HD DVR's at the Office on 434 & Lake Brantley. Hopefully it's better than my not-very quirky 8300HD since I'll probably never see one again.


Scheduling all my old shows is a major PITA. I had made a list from the old box before trading it in. It takes forever to use the show search function. I wish they would allow you to press the number keys for letters like you can with a cell phone.


Also, the picture looks somewhat softer with text looking more jaggy than my 8300hd.


----------



## Nayan

Just saw a HUGE notice in Florida Today and they will arrive Sept. 5th (all in HD):

AMC, Biography, CBS College Sports, ESPN News, Fox News, Palladia, WGN


Premiums:

Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel


Sports Pack:

Fox College Sports Atlantic, Central and Pacific

Big Ten

NBA,NHL, Tennis and YES


But STILL NO BBC America!! And No MSNBC.


/cries


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16946183
> 
> 
> Just saw a HUGE notice in Florida Today and they will arrive Sept. 5th (all in HD):
> 
> AMC, Biography, CBS College Sports, ESPN News, Fox News, Palladia, WGN
> 
> 
> Premiums:
> 
> Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel
> 
> 
> Sports Pack:
> 
> Fox College Sports Atlantic, Central and Pacific
> 
> Big Ten
> 
> NBA,NHL, Tennis and YES
> 
> 
> But STILL NO BBC America!! And No MSNBC.
> 
> 
> /cries



No sign of TCM HD? A number of TWC areas have added that. Of the above only Cinemax in HD and AMC are of interest to me. Regarding AMC if I remember correctly, they insert commercials.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/16946389
> 
> 
> No sign of TCM HD? A number of TWC areas have added that. Of the above only Cinemax in HD and AMC are of interest to me. Regarding AMC if I remember correctly, they insert commercials.



I loved it when AMC was commercial-free and really miss those days. Same thing when MTV showed music videos (a music channel showing music videos? Who would have thought that?) No, no TCM HD. That would have been a nice add, though Mad Men in HD will work. I will have to order the sports pack now though since my son saw the new additions.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16946183
> 
> 
> Just saw a HUGE notice in Florida Today and they will arrive Sept. 5th (all in HD):
> 
> AMC, Biography, CBS College Sports, ESPN News, Fox News, Palladia, WGN
> 
> 
> Premiums:
> 
> Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel
> 
> 
> Sports Pack:
> 
> Fox College Sports Atlantic, Central and Pacific
> 
> Big Ten
> 
> NBA,NHL, Tennis and YES
> 
> 
> But STILL NO BBC America!! And No MSNBC.
> 
> 
> /cries



I saw this in the Sentinel. It says they are all being added to the SDV system.


Jim


----------



## jimmycrank

I need some help here. I have my new cable box connected via HDMI to my receiver (HK AVR254). My receiver sends video to tv via HDMI and audio to 5.1 speaker setup. The audio format settings in the cable box give me 3 settings: HDMI, PCM, AC-3. HDMI is defaulting but when I chose AC-3, no sound is heard. Additionally, my receiver is outputting Logic 7 with this box and was outputting Dolby Digital with the SA8300. Couple questions here...


1) Which of the three should I be outputting audio in the cable box? HDMI, PCM, AC-3 are my choices (didn't know HDMI was a "format")

2) When HDMI is selected as the output format for the cable box, my receiver always outputs Logic 7. Is this preferred to Dolby Digital?


----------



## MattKey

I hooked mine up today and contrary to most of what I have read, things have slowed down for me. Channel changing has slowed dramatically. Video on Non-HD material does look softer to me also. I have an HDMI cable going from the box directly to my Monitor and an optical audio cable from the DVR to my Receiver. My DVR Audio setting is AC-3 & so far I have had no problems in terms of the box not providing all 6 channels of audio. I Presume I have a 320Gig HD because someone has written "320" on one of the labels on the back of the unit.......


----------



## jimmycrank

mattkey,


I was getting sound throughout all my speakers but it didn't sound "right". I posted the same question in another forum dedicated to the 3090 only to find out that for some reason only 2channel sound is sent over HDMI by default. My AVR was "fixing" this by converting the 2 channel into a surround sound matrix format which is why I was seeing Logic 7. To pass a true surround sound format to the receiver (Dolby Digital AC-3) over HDMI, I needed to enter the box's diagnostics page to enable it. Took 15 seconds and now it sounds much better. I can only assume that since you send the audio over by optical and not HDMI, this is not a problem for you.


If you look at the label of the hard drive through the vent in the top, you should be able to make out the capacity if you care to know. As far as slowness is concerned, I have to say mine is much better than the HDC I had. In fact, I really haven't seen anything "bad" yet except that I have to be much more precise in my FF and Rew


----------



## MattKey

I do not have the issue of Surround over HDMI due to running straight optical from the dvr to the receiver. I used to have issues with my previous dvr once in a great while using the same stream in which the DVR would mysteriously start outputting 2 channel audio on its own, I would have to go into the menu and reset it to get the correct 5.1 audio desired.


as to your troubles I was just now browsing some of the broadband boards and found the issue you described and its correction & was coming back here to post and i see you have already succesfully adjusted yours.


Looked through the top of the dvr at the hard drive and it is indeed 320GB !


As to speed, I had an 8300HD for three years and this samsung is slower when it comes to changing channels. no noticeable difference though as to whether I am changing between digital only channels, HD channels, Digital movie Channels, or HD Movie channels. they all Change at the same rate of speed and seem to take a couple seconds longer to change than my previous box.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16946183
> 
> 
> Just saw a HUGE notice in Florida Today and they will arrive Sept. 5th (all in HD):
> 
> AMC, Biography, CBS College Sports, ESPN News, Fox News, Palladia, WGN
> 
> 
> Premiums:
> 
> Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel
> 
> 
> Sports Pack:
> 
> Fox College Sports Atlantic, Central and Pacific
> 
> Big Ten
> 
> NBA,NHL, Tennis and YES
> 
> 
> But STILL NO BBC America!! And No MSNBC.
> 
> 
> /cries



Channel Numbers for those that care:


New HD Services:

AMC HD, channel 1358

Biography HD, channel 1347

CBS College Sports HD, channel 1016

ESPN News HD, channel 1328

Fox News HD, channel 1323

Palladia, channel 1373

WGN HD, channel 1015


New HD Premium Services:

Cinemax HD, channel 1251

Starz HD, channel 1288

The Movie Channel, channel 1271


New Sports Pack Services:

FOX College Sports Atlantic, channel 185

FOX College Sports Central, channel 186

FOX College Sports Pacific, channel 187

Big Ten Network HD, channel 1002

NBA TV HD, channel 1008

NHL Network HD, channel 1003

Tennis Channel HD, channel 1007

YES Network HD, channel 1006


New Nuestros Canales Services:

Discovery Familia, channel 620

Gol TV, channel 623


All of these are going to be SDV.


----------



## MattKey

One thing I forgot to do was set the new samsung box to output 1080I only. This has helped speed things up with the channel changing, it's now comparable to the previous box i had


----------



## barrygordon

I just set up a new Samsung box using HDMI with the following issues.


I only get audio (sound) when I select HDMI as the audio coding format. That sounds logical but why the connection type should be under "Audio Coding Format" seems wierd. However it always comes across as LPCM 2.0! I do not get AC-3 DD 5/2.1 which is what my audio processor reports for that signal type.


Any thoughts? Anyone seeing the same problem?


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/16947717
> 
> 
> Channel Numbers for those that care:
> 
> 
> New HD Services:
> 
> AMC HD, channel 1358
> 
> Biography HD, channel 1347
> 
> CBS College Sports HD, channel 1016
> 
> ESPN News HD, channel 1328
> 
> Fox News HD, channel 1323
> 
> Palladia, channel 1373
> 
> WGN HD, channel 1015
> 
> 
> New HD Premium Services:
> 
> Cinemax HD, channel 1251
> 
> Starz HD, channel 1288
> 
> The Movie Channel, channel 1271
> 
> 
> New Sports Pack Services:
> 
> FOX College Sports Atlantic, channel 185
> 
> FOX College Sports Central, channel 186
> 
> FOX College Sports Pacific, channel 187
> 
> Big Ten Network HD, channel 1002
> 
> NBA TV HD, channel 1008
> 
> NHL Network HD, channel 1003
> 
> Tennis Channel HD, channel 1007
> 
> YES Network HD, channel 1006
> 
> 
> New Nuestros Canales Services:
> 
> Discovery Familia, channel 620
> 
> Gol TV, channel 623
> 
> 
> All of these are going to be SDV.



Finally!!!!


I am dying for more HD channels.


Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel, ESPN News, NBA TV in HD.


Huge deal for me.


Now at least we can have all five major movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel) in HD.


So, that's a total of 15 HD channels.


BHN has what? 39 HD channels?


39 + 15 = 54 HD channels.


BHN said the goal is 100 HD channels by the end of the year.


46 HD channels remaining?


Anyone knows if BHN will start charging more for HD service? Are they really going to keep it for "free" with all these new HD channels additions?


----------



## MattKey

maybe its this barry: found this on another AVS Page




How to Activate AC3/DD audio over HDMI

By factory default, the HDMI output carries 2ch PCM audio only. You need to enter the Samsung diagnostics pages to change a setting to enable AC3 over HDMI:


* Enter diagnostics by holding [Vol+] and [INFO] simultaneously on the front panel for about 10 seconds, then release.

* Once you enter the diagnostic mode, use the arrow keys to enter the "Extended Diags"

* Once in Extended Diags, go to "Diagnostics" - it is password protected... "3090"

* Once you are on the password protected Diagnostics page, enter "14" then "Select" to toggle AC3 support over HDMI. Change is instantaneous.

* Hit "Exit" a few times to get out of diagnostics page.


----------



## MattKey

another difference with my box from other users is apparently the fast forward aspect. first of all its a strange buffer, it appears to speed up and slow down, but on my box when I am fast forwarding and hit play while at speed it goes WAY back and starts playing, let alone starts playing without backing up at all which seems to be the case with most folx posting. When I say way back I mean WAY WAY back.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16946183
> 
> 
> Just saw a HUGE notice in Florida Today and they will arrive Sept. 5th (all in HD):
> 
> AMC, Biography, CBS College Sports, ESPN News, Fox News, Palladia, WGN
> 
> 
> Premiums:
> 
> Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel
> 
> 
> Sports Pack:
> 
> Fox College Sports Atlantic, Central and Pacific
> 
> Big Ten
> 
> NBA,NHL, Tennis and YES
> 
> 
> But STILL NO BBC America!! And No MSNBC.
> 
> 
> /cries



Bummer there's no MSNBC, I thought for sure we were going to get that after Michigan did. At least were 2/3 complete when it comes to HD news tho.


thanks for the update!


----------



## barrygordon

Mattkey, Thank you. That fixed it


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/16948565
> 
> 
> Finally!!!!
> 
> 
> I am dying for more HD channels.
> 
> 
> Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel, ESPN News, NBA TV in HD.
> 
> 
> Huge deal for me.
> 
> 
> Now at least we can have all five major movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Starz, The Movie Channel) in HD.
> 
> 
> So, that's a total of 15 HD channels.
> 
> 
> BHN has what? 39 HD channels?
> 
> 
> 39 + 15 = 54 HD channels.
> 
> 
> BHN said the goal is 100 HD channels by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 46 HD channels remaining?
> 
> 
> Anyone knows if BHN will start charging more for HD service? Are they really going to keep it for "free" with all these new HD channels additions?



Actually BHN has around 50 HD channels already (really 48 because HBO and Showtime are on the guide twice). So these new channels will bring the total count to 63 HD channels, with 37 more to go before the end of the year.


I don't believe they'll start charging more for these new channels, at least not the digital tier channels (based on my own predictions, probably not until the next annual price increase).


20 new channels including 15 HD is still a nice addition. Too bad I don't have an HDTV yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am pumped about these additions and believe this brings our count to 65 as HD Showcase which is now free is never listed and sometimes ION is not either. In addition, they don't count adult HD on demand.


If your a sports fan, this is a great update and it is great to finally get Fox College Sports in sd as we were only BH affiliate without it. However, I am dissapointed with it's channel placement as it won't be with the rest of the sd sports in the early to teen 100's.


On the HD sports, we are going to watch pretty much all college football games in hd with the additions of Big Ten HD and CBS College Sports HD. It will also be nice to have my favorite NBA TV in HD along with the shows on YES Network.


All we are really missing in HD sports is the Outdoor Channel HD, 24/7 feeds of Sun and FS Florida (Games are only thing in HD but would nice to at least be able to watch both HD events if Sun and Fs florida have one against each other) and of course NFL Network. Hopefully, a deal gets worked out there.


After that, I'd love MSNBC, viacom stuff (spike) and more HD HBO and I'm set on my main stuff.


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Cuneiform

Does anyone know when the audio bug (Dolby sound reset to PCM by emergency alert tests/messages) is supposed to be fixed? I believe someone mentioned that the fix was scheduled for late July, but as of a day or so ago, I experienced the same ol' bug. My STB is an 8300 HD. Are any other people still experiencing the bug?


----------



## heyitsme

Within the span of a few months I have gone from an 8300HD to an 8300HDC to the Samsung. I can't say for sure the samsung is faster than 8300HD but I assure you its faster than 8300HDC which is slowwwww.


Also, I got the 180gb model (booo). And as others have pointed out something is squirrely about the Fast forward correction. Sometimes when going from FF to play it is pretty much immediate, other times it jumps back a lot. Maybe this has to do with the speed of FF, I will have to play around with it.


Also, while OnDemand playback is more reliable with the samsung I have noticed a strange issue (this was before I upgraded all my crappy cables, so perhaps it was operator error) - I paused an ondemand show, then changed channels to watch something else for a bit. Then went back to ondemand and it tries to start where it left off. Every time I tried this the screen went black and I only got audio. I couldn't get out of the black screen any way except turning the box off and on again (not hard reboot). But everytime I went back to that program the same thing would happen. I haven't tried to replicate the error since.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/16948284
> 
> 
> One thing I forgot to do was set the new samsung box to output 1080I only. This has helped speed things up with the channel changing, it's now comparable to the previous box i had


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform* /forum/post/16952032
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the audio bug (Dolby sound reset to PCM by emergency alert tests/messages) is supposed to be fixed? I believe someone mentioned that the fix was scheduled for late July, but as of a day or so ago, I experienced the same ol' bug. My STB is an 8300 HD. Are any other people still experiencing the bug?



So that's what's causing this problem... I have to reset mine at least once a week. Just did it last night.


Anyone experience a lot of drop outs on TNT HD last night?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform* /forum/post/16952032
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the audio bug (Dolby sound reset to PCM by emergency alert tests/messages) is supposed to be fixed? I believe someone mentioned that the fix was scheduled for late July, but as of a day or so ago, I experienced the same ol' bug. My STB is an 8300 HD. Are any other people still experiencing the bug?



I was told the PCM audio fix was coming in the July/August software update. AFAIK everyone is still affected once a week. I find the emergency alert normally happens on either Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday night. Most people don't realize they are on 2 channel audio but for me the real tell is the dialog is no longer in the center channel because the error causes a condition that is 2 channel in a multichannel wrapper. Also the bass and the surround channels are greatly reduced.


----------



## MattKey

Another little bothersome aspect of the DVR I have found is while watching a show from the dvr, The info button has no relation to what you are watching. The info displayed is the current info on the particular channel the recorded show you are watching came from. So watching the daily show at 2am from the dvr and pressing info gives you info about what is on at that time on Comedy central, not the info about what you are actually watching. This is kind of a pain since you cannot tell quickly how much time is left in an airing. I find I have to press stop to get this info, then press resume to keep viewing......


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/16950383
> 
> 
> Actually BHN has around 50 HD channels already (really 48 because HBO and Showtime are on the guide twice). So these new channels will bring the total count to 63 HD channels, with 37 more to go before the end of the year.
> 
> 
> I don't believe they'll start charging more for these new channels, at least not the digital tier channels (based on my own predictions, probably not until the next annual price increase).
> 
> 
> 20 new channels including 15 HD is still a nice addition. Too bad I don't have an HDTV yet.



They count all those PBS channels as HD?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16952685
> 
> 
> I was told the PCM audio fix was coming in the July/August software update. AFAIK everyone is still affected once a week. I find the emergency alert normally happens on either Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday night. Most people don't realize they are on 2 channel audio but for me the real tell is the dialog is no longer in the center channel because the error causes a condition that is 2 channel in a multichannel wrapper. Also the bass and the surround channels are greatly reduced.



Weird thing here is that I have an 8300 HD also and have never had it switch from Dolby Digital due to the Emergency alert tests. I don't use HDMI for audio so maybe it's related to that.


----------



## dsinger

I use both HDMI and SPDIF although not at the same time. Except when recording with the Hauppauge HD DVR, I use HDMI and haven't had any reversion problems with a 8300 HD.


----------



## facke02

I have the 8300 HD using SPDIF and I have to switch PCM/Dolby Digital every week...


----------



## facke02

Here lately I've been having a lot of audio video drop outs along with no internet service. A BH tech came out yesterday and checked everything out. I heard the lecture of not using "their" approved splitters and etc. Well it's worse now then before, at least the audio and video. TNT HD last night on a Bones rerun was un watchable on all TVs in the house. They made an appointment for Sat to run a dedicated line for the internet.


I can't tell if it's just crappy service or if I have other issues. I checked the diag menus and I have:


Power level = 1 dBmv and SNR = 34 dB

Power level = 0 dBmV and SNR = 35 dB


Are these numbers acceptable?


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/16954454
> 
> 
> They count all those PBS channels as HD?



Only WMFE (1124) and WDSC (1150) are HD. All the others including WBCC are SD multicast channels.


----------



## wsondermann

BHN is giving away 20 HDTVs to correspond with the launching of the new channels on 9/5.
http://cfl.brighthouse.com/hunt20/default.aspx 
http://cfl.brighthouse.com/uploadedF...apGc-FINAL.pdf 


Also, new VOD channel: Central Florida Communities on Demand 319.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/16960141
> 
> 
> BHN is giving away 20 HDTVs to correspond with the launching of the new channels on 9/5.
> http://cfl.brighthouse.com/hunt20/default.aspx
> http://cfl.brighthouse.com/uploadedF...apGc-FINAL.pdf
> 
> 
> Also, new VOD channel: Central Florida Communities on Demand 319.



NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. *Winners must be present at September 5 UCF game to claim your prize.* For complete rules, click here .


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/16955992
> 
> 
> Weird thing here is that I have an 8300 HD also and have never had it switch from Dolby Digital due to the Emergency alert tests. I don't use HDMI for audio so maybe it's related to that.



It is not obvious by the DD indicators. Go to a channel that you KNOW is broadcasting a DD program. Go into the audio menu and switch it off the DD setting. Now go right back in the menu and switch it back to DD and listen to the audio change.


----------



## Impala1ss

Roadrunner was way down in Melbourne yesterday morning/afternoon for about 5 hours. Download 700 - 1.0, upload 15, if any. Spent 1/2 hour on phone until they said they'd send a tech out today. He came and everything was back to normal.


I felt it was line problems because traceroute had a lot of timeouts.


Why don't the CSRs know when there are line problems. Both nat'l tech and local tech found none but that had to be the problem.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16968239
> 
> 
> It is not obvious by the DD indicators. Go to a channel that you KNOW is broadcasting a DD program. Go into the audio menu and switch it off the DD setting. Now go right back in the menu and switch it back to DD and listen to the audio change.



Unless the PCM mode is somehow passing native 5.1 anyways, i can tell the difference and I'm not having the problem.


----------



## rich21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/16969736
> 
> 
> Roadrunner was way down in Melbourne yesterday morning/afternoon for about 5 hours. Download 700 - 1.0, upload 15, if any. Spent 1/2 hour on phone until they said they'd send a tech out today. He came and everything was back to normal.
> 
> 
> I felt it was line problems because traceroute had a lot of timeouts.
> 
> 
> Why don't the CSRs know when there are line problems. Both nat'l tech and local tech found none but that had to be the problem.



BHN/RR service is pretty bad. I had a problem 2 weeks ago, called BHN who transferred me to RR and they told me it was my network. Got a 800 # from RR and called them back later who then transferred me to another RR CSR who then transferred me back to BHN. The BHN tech did a strength test and told me the signal was margin. I pulled the splitter TWC put in (6 dB down on the RR side) when they did the install years ago and things are working again.


You would think the 1st thing BHN would do is run a signal check.......


----------



## barrygordon

Does anyone have information on the ethernet connection between ywo or more STB's of thSamsung type, specifically the Samsung 3090?


Specifically:


Does it work?


If so, I assume between two such boxes one uses an ethernet crossover cable and normal straight thru cable if connecting to a network; Is this correct?


Is there any documentation on this capability?


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/16974165
> 
> 
> Unless the PCM mode is somehow passing native 5.1 anyways, i can tell the difference and I'm not having the problem.



That is interesting. AFAIK the problem is system wide unless maybe your headend is not sending an EBS test. Hopefully we will all be free of this problem soon.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Last year BHN carried Mad Men on the HD Showcase channel. Until we get AMC HD on Sept 5 it would be nice if they do that again. Anyone know?


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16974219
> 
> 
> Does anyone have information on the ethernet connection between ywo or more STB's of thSamsung type, specifically the Samsung 3090?
> 
> 
> Specifically:
> 
> 
> Does it work?
> 
> 
> If so, I assume between two such boxes one uses an ethernet crossover cable and normal straight thru cable if connecting to a network; Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Is there any documentation on this capability?



I did some research on that particular Samsung box and apparently it supports a media sharing standard known as DLNA (Digital Living Network Alliance), as well as UPnP. In theory, using the Ethernet port, you can connect the box to an existing home network, which will let you share media content such as music, videos, and pictures between the box and a PC running Windows 7, Xbox 360, Zune, or other device that is DLNA certified (in other words, the Samsung box can access media stored on any of these devices). That's probably the intended purpose of the Ethernet port; no idea if it actually works though since I don't have a Samsung box, you can try looking in the diagnostic menus for info.


Brochure for Samsung H3090: http://www.samsung.com/us/system/con...090_080205.pdf


----------



## barrygordon

Wsondermann; Thanks for the reply. The part that seems to be missing, unless it appears prgmatically when a DLNA device is discovered, is any sort of user interface to control the process of selecting and playing media.


----------



## Barry928

I had to reset my digital audio back to DD tonight so the EBS message must have ran early this morning.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/16977928
> 
> 
> I had to reset my digital audio back to DD tonight so the EBS message must have ran early this morning.



I know I've gotten some EBS messages in the past when I've been up in the wee hours and saw them.


Just turned on the box to confirm the my Audio Coding is still set to Dolby Digital and my receiver is showing a 5.1 signal.


I guess I should consider myself lucky.


----------



## Sgooter

What exactly is the YES Network (Ch 116 on BHN)?

Does YES actually show any Yankees ball games on BHN?


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/16989253
> 
> 
> What exactly is the YES Network (Ch 116 on BHN)?
> 
> Does YES actually show any Yankees ball games on BHN?



YES = Yankees Entertainment and Sports network. The feed that BHN carries on 116 is the national feed which is different than what's shown in New York. The national feed has pre- and post-game shows but no live games.


----------



## allowiches

We had an outage on our street yesterday morning. I didn't realize it until I was talking to my neighbor and she said her internet and tv were not working. I checked my phone tv and internet and they were down too. I called CSR and they made me go through the whole reboot - reset thing. What a waste of time. He said he couldn't "see" the modem. I told him my neighbor was down too, but that didn't matter. He scheduled a service call for the next day. He said if a bunch of people call then they will mark it as an outage and a crew will be sent right away. It was early in the morning and not a lot of people are turning on their tv's. This was around 7am. A crew showed up around 10am so I guess they got enough calls finally.


My comment is: Couldn't they have software that could look at all the devices (STB's, Modems, etc.) in the neighborhood and realize that they are all "unseen" when one house calls? That would allow them to immediately tell if it was an outage. It would save the ten minutes of the reboot game. If only the device(s) at the calling house are down in the neighborhood, the CSR could tell the caller it is isolated and schedule an appointment. Seems like a simple and efficient idea.


----------



## mgsports

Because there's Yankees fans down here. It would be samething on S. Dish and AT&T U-Verse.

Comcast adds Red Zone Channel next month.


----------



## mgsports

Because there's Yankees fans down here. It would be samething on S. Dish and AT&T U-Verse.

Comcast adds Red Zone Channel next month.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/16989766
> 
> 
> YES = Yankees Entertainment and Sports network. The feed that BHN carries on 116 is the national feed which is different than what's shown in New York. The national feed has pre- and post-game shows but no live games.



Since no baseball games are shown on YES, then it's really lame, if not deceptive, to include it in an extra cost sports tier. It looks like every subsriber to BHN's sports pack is subsidizing a group of die-hard Yankees fans who love to watch NYY pre-game and post-game crap.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/16996376
> 
> 
> Since no baseball games are shown on YES, then it's really lame, if not deceptive, to include it in an extra cost sports tier. It looks like every subsriber to BHN's sports pack is subsidizing a group of die-hard Yankees fans who love to watch NYY pre-game and post-game crap.



It is pretty much the standard, in the industry. DirecTV and DISH subscribers can subscribe to the RSN (Regional Sports Networks) package and get RSNs from all over the country. But when it comes to Pro Sports the games are blacked out, unless you subscribe to the individual sports package (MLB, NHL, NBA packages).


----------



## Sgooter

On an ever-increasing basis and in every aspect of our lives, it seems everything in our whole darn country is operating under a dark cloud of deception everywhere you look. The depth of deception has become so pervasive, yet it's so totally unnecessary. As an example, it's rare when you can get a straight unambiguous answer from a CSR at BHN.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/16996887
> 
> 
> It is pretty much the standard, in the industry. DirecTV and DISH subscribers can subscribe to the RSN (Regional Sports Networks) package and get RSNs from all over the country. But when it comes to Pro Sports the games are blacked out, unless you subscribe to the individual sports package (MLB, NHL, NBA packages).



I was going to order the sports pack for my son until I told him they don't show any Yankees games. He said it wasn't worth it then and I have to agree. Likewise with the MLB package. Since they don't have games in HD it really isn't worth forking over the money. At least with D* you get games in HD (I think lol).


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16999468
> 
> 
> At least with D* you get games in HD (I think lol).



Yes, they do have many in HD.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/16996993
> 
> 
> On an ever-increasing basis and in every aspect of our lives, it seems everything in our whole darn country is operating under a dark cloud of deception everywhere you look. The depth of deception has become so pervasive, yet it's so totally unnecessary. As an example, it's rare when you can get a straight unambiguous answer from a CSR at BHN.



I don't think the CSR's have any idea what they are talking about. They just read what ever the computer tells them too and cash their check at the end of the week. I can't really blame them, just like I can't blame the clerk at grocery store who doesn't know about all the products they offer, they just aren't paid enough to care.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/16999878
> 
> 
> I don't think the CSR's have any idea what they are talking about. They just read what ever the computer tells them too and cash their check at the end of the week. I can't really blame them, just like I can't blame the clerk at grocery store who doesn't know about all the products they offer, they just aren't paid enough to care.



The role of a company's Customer Service Rep is significantly different than that of a store clerk, and I know what to expect from each. My point was simply that there is so much silly, counter-productive, and totally unnecessary deception occurring in every aspect of our lives these days.

I'm now turning my rant switch to mute.


----------



## norymeoreason41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/16900290
> 
> 
> I don't have a receiver with HMDI ports, so what I did was run an optical cable from my box to the receiver and ran the HDMI cable from my box to the tv. The only issue I have is when I turn the tv on the audio sets itself to HDMI, which I then have to go into the settings on the box and change to Dolby Digital. A minor inconvenience, but the only time I ever have sound issues is when the channel itself does. I've heard of issues with HDMI receivers and cable boxes so maybe this workaround will help you.



This is SOOOO annoying! Has anyone found a fix to this? I would prefer to not have to swap out boxes to the new samsung as I've otherwise been happy with the 8300.


Any ideas?


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/16947717
> 
> 
> Channel Numbers for those that care:
> 
> 
> New HD Services:
> 
> AMC HD, channel 1358
> 
> Biography HD, channel 1347
> 
> CBS College Sports HD, channel 1016
> 
> ESPN News HD, channel 1328
> 
> Fox News HD, channel 1323
> 
> Palladia, channel 1373
> 
> WGN HD, channel 1015
> 
> 
> New HD Premium Services:
> 
> Cinemax HD, channel 1251
> 
> Starz HD, channel 1288
> 
> The Movie Channel, channel 1271
> 
> 
> New Sports Pack Services:
> 
> FOX College Sports Atlantic, channel 185
> 
> FOX College Sports Central, channel 186
> 
> FOX College Sports Pacific, channel 187
> 
> Big Ten Network HD, channel 1002
> 
> NBA TV HD, channel 1008
> 
> NHL Network HD, channel 1003
> 
> Tennis Channel HD, channel 1007
> 
> YES Network HD, channel 1006
> 
> 
> New Nuestros Canales Services:
> 
> Discovery Familia, channel 620
> 
> Gol TV, channel 623
> 
> 
> All of these are going to be SDV.



what do you mean by SDV (standard def video) ??


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/17005089
> 
> 
> what do you mean by SDV (standard def video) ??



SDV = Switched Digital Video

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched_video


----------



## allowiches

I had a very close lightning strike last week. Took out the main board on my LCD and the HDMI port on my SA8300. Luckily the TV was under warranty and was fixed in two days. That's when I found out the HDMI port on the STB was bad. I guess static from the strike was picked up by the HDMI cable because everything is grounded and surge supressed. It's the only thing I lost in the house.


So I went to the BHN office to turn in the 8300. You should have seen the line in the place. Everyone had STB's and modems to swap out from strikes. I asked the lady if she had any Samsung boxes. She turned around to look at the shelves full of STBs behind her and then looked at me. She then said, "For you, yes." She then went and got one off the shelf. They were stored backwards so you couldn't tell they were there. She said there was only one left after mine and it was hers.


First impression of the box is that the screen saver actually works. It's a little Brighthouse logo with the current time that moves around the screen. It blackens the sides beyond the 4:3 screen. The 8300 did not do that. The menus, guides, and show listings are stretched to 16:9 to fit the screen. Not sure if I like that, but it's really nothing that can be complained about. The response to the remote is slow and is taking a little getting use to. If you are in fast forward and hit play. It keeps fast forwarding for one or two seconds before it changes to play. Also the fast forward and rewind are not very smooth visually. It kind of jumps frames unevenly. Hard to explain.


----------



## MattKey

strange buffer it seems on the samsung. It also seems to depend on what the source is you are shuttling through. Even in the same commercial break there are places where it is faster and smoother than other places


----------



## templeofdoom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/17021523
> 
> 
> I had a very close lightning strike last week. Took out the main board on my LCD and the HDMI port on my SA8300. Luckily the TV was under warranty and was fixed in two days. That's when I found out the HDMI port on the STB was bad. I guess static from the strike was picked up by the HDMI cable because everything is grounded and surge supressed. [...]



Interesting story, thanks for sharing.


Curious, are you surge-suppressing the cable input? I have history with a close lightning strike and prefer to run my cable line (and anything else coming into the house) through a (high-quality) surge suppressor with coax input/output. As most of us know, BHN doesn't like this. Every time they come over, they remove that from the signal path and b*tch me out about it claiming it blocks the upstream for PPV/VOD. (it works fine BTW).


I've gone to great lengths to inquire to various surge protector mfg's about what attenuation or frequency ranges they affect, but can't seem to get straight answers. And BHN hasn't been able to tell me what frequency ranges are important to upstream, not that I can compare that to anything with no help from the surge mfr's...


Anyone else have success or more info on how to deal with the surge suppression situation?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/17021821
> 
> 
> Interesting story, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Curious, are you surge-suppressing the cable input?



I have no suppression on the cable wire. It is well grounded outside. I check the ground wire every few months. I don't believe the surge came from the cable wire. I hooked up the box with component cables for a couple of days until I could get to the BHN office. It worked fine that way. HDMI was very jumpy, snowy, and with blue horizontal streaks.


----------



## dsinger

I learned the hard way about having to surge suppress cable inputs when I lived in Tulsa and had Cox. Cox claims their lines are protected but I lost the processor chip in a lumagen video processor and the DVI input insert to the Panny plasma I had at the time. In other words everything in the path from the STB into the TV. As with templeofdoom, I run my cable inputs thru surge suppressor before the STB and also have inline gas filled suppressors based upon a recommendationn from Barry928.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *templeofdoom* /forum/post/17021821
> 
> 
> Interesting story, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Curious, are you surge-suppressing the cable input? I have history with a close lightning strike and prefer to run my cable line (and anything else coming into the house) through a (high-quality) surge suppressor with coax input/output. As most of us know, BHN doesn't like this. Every time they come over, they remove that from the signal path and b*tch me out about it claiming it blocks the upstream for PPV/VOD. (it works fine BTW).
> 
> 
> I've gone to great lengths to inquire to various surge protector mfg's about what attenuation or frequency ranges they affect, but can't seem to get straight answers. And BHN hasn't been able to tell me what frequency ranges are important to upstream, not that I can compare that to anything with no help from the surge mfr's...
> 
> 
> Anyone else have success or more info on how to deal with the surge suppression situation?



Well I know that the reverse upstream frequency (at least in my area in Orange County) is 26 MHz. You can find the upstream frequency your STB is tuned to by looking at the "QPSK Statistics" page in the box diagnostics (listed as "RDC Frequency").


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/17021879
> 
> 
> I have no suppression on the cable wire. It is well grounded well. I check the ground wire every few months. I don't believe the surge came from the cable wire. I hooked up the box with component cables for a couple of days until I could get to the BHN office. It worked fine that way. HDMI was very jumpy, snowy, and with blue horizontal streaks.



The Cox STB in my comment was hooked to the Lumagen using component. The STB continued to work well! Perhaps digital is more prone to problems than analog. Note that while Tulsa has many thunderstorms I don't know of any around the time of my problem.


----------



## allowiches

Couple of more things on the Samsung box that are annoying: 1. You cannot hit fast forward or rewind from the paused state. You have to first hit play. 2. If you watch a recorded show, the box does not continue to buffer the channel the live TV is set to. On the old SA box, I would watch a recorded show while it was buffering a live show. Then when I was done with the recorded show, I would rewind the buffer. I know I could hit record, but I can't always because of a future conflict. It is usually the case for longer shows like ball games.


Now what would be nice is if you try to record a show and it finds a conflict, have a fourth option that allows you to record that show up until the conflict time.


----------



## FLBuckeye

Anybody else have problems with 8300HD and incomplete recordings? Just wondering if it is my box or a common problem. I always have to check when I go to watch a recording that the yellow bar goes all the way across indicating the whole show was recorded. It is especially bad trying to record long events like NASCAR races.


Just trying to decide if it is time to have them replace my box.


Thanks


----------



## Kakaze

Is anyone having any HDMI problems with their 8300 DVRs?


I have both an HD and an HDC...the HD has been throwing up errors about a DVI connection and it's been showing purple, and now red, speckles and lines through the TV. The HDC just completely stopped outputting to HDMI.


Both TVs and boxes work fine through component.


Did they **** up a software update or something?


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kakaze* /forum/post/17045722
> 
> 
> Is anyone having any HDMI problems with their 8300 DVRs?
> 
> 
> I have both an HD and an HDC...the HD has been throwing up errors about a DVI connection and it's been showing purple, and now red, speckles and lines through the TV. The HDC just completely stopped outputting to HDMI.
> 
> 
> Both TVs and boxes work fine through component.
> 
> 
> Did they **** up a software update or something?



I've never had any luck with HDMI on any SA box. I always use component connections, more reliable.


----------



## Kakaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/17046125
> 
> 
> I've never had any luck with HDMI on any SA box. I always use component connections, more reliable.



HDMI has been working fine on the one TV for two years and on the other for a year now. Both decide to go screwy at the same time.










I'd prefer not to use component if I don't have to.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kakaze* /forum/post/17045722
> 
> 
> Is anyone having any HDMI problems with their 8300 DVRs?
> 
> 
> I have both an HD and an HDC...the HD has been throwing up errors about a DVI connection and it's been showing purple, and now red, speckles and lines through the TV. The HDC just completely stopped outputting to HDMI.
> 
> 
> Both TVs and boxes work fine through component.
> 
> 
> Did they **** up a software update or something?



I also have both an 8300HD & an 8300HDC that are connected HDMI. I'm not having any issues.


----------



## dsinger

I have a 8300HD and have no current problems. Try unplugging the boxes, wait 30 seconds and plug back in. Last time I had HDMI issues that fixed it. good luck.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/17038780
> 
> 
> Anybody else have problems with 8300HD and incomplete recordings? Just wondering if it is my box or a common problem. I always have to check when I go to watch a recording that the yellow bar goes all the way across indicating the whole show was recorded. It is especially bad trying to record long events like NASCAR races.
> 
> 
> Just trying to decide if it is time to have them replace my box.
> 
> 
> Thanks



This morning I started to watch a recording that was still in progress (Formula 1 on Speed HD). When I got most of the way through the "recording" it stopped as if I had reached the end, even though there should have been about 45 minutes left. Upon review, the yellow recording progress was incomplete even though the show should have completed recording by then, and the playback stopped when it reached the end of the yellow (as you would expect).


It turns out the 8300HD decided to start a new recording when I started watching the partially recorded in-progress show. So I just had to select "List" again and pick the other recording with the same title. Which is weird.


Maybe a bug, might be just an over-worked HDD/media server. Maybe this happens all the time to others I just never saw it before.


It is something I will monitor in the future, maybe experiment if I have time to kill.


Other than that, the 8300HD has been rock-solid, and I use HDMI via an AVR.


shinksma


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/17048432
> 
> 
> This morning I started to watch a recording that was still in progress (Formula 1 on Speed HD). When I got most of the way through the "recording" it stopped as if I had reached the end, even though there should have been about 45 minutes left. Upon review, the yellow recording progress was incomplete even though the show should have completed recording by then, and the playback stopped when it reached the end of the yellow (as you would expect).
> 
> 
> It turns out the 8300HD decided to start a new recording when I started watching the partially recorded in-progress show. So I just had to select "List" again and pick the other recording with the same title. Which is weird.
> 
> 
> Maybe a bug, might be just an over-worked HDD/media server. Maybe this happens all the time to others I just never saw it before.
> 
> 
> It is something I will monitor in the future, maybe experiment if I have time to kill.
> 
> 
> Other than that, the 8300HD has been rock-solid, and I use HDMI via an AVR.
> 
> 
> shinksma



Thanks for the feedback. Yeah that sounds familiar except mine doesn't start another recording. I get caught up to where the DVR stopped recording and the picture freezes. I can go live and then if I try to back up in the buffer it jumps back to the point it froze again. I think my box needs to be replaced - I just hate to give up my 8300HD and end up with a HDC.


I also recorded a ton of movies when we had free HBO and Showtime weekends and January we had free Showtime as compensation for something. Anyway I would say 20% of those movies didn't record the entire movie. If I didn't catch that we didn't get the whole thing at the beginning I had to rent or download the movie so we could see the end.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBuckeye* /forum/post/17049222
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Yeah that sounds familiar except mine doesn't start another recording. I get caught up to where the DVR stopped recording and the picture freezes. I can go live and then if I try to back up in the buffer it jumps back to the point it froze again. I think my box needs to be replaced - I just hate to give up my 8300HD and end up with a HDC.



I had this exact problem, and I was in the exact same boat, had an 8300HD and had to trade for an HDC. If you are feeling adventurous you can trade for the new samsung box. I found the HDC to be a really frustrating downgrade from the HD but the recording problem you describe just started getting worse and worse. Eventually it wouldn't record anything without stopping in after than first 10 mins.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kakaze* /forum/post/17045722
> 
> 
> Is anyone having any HDMI problems with their 8300 DVRs?
> 
> 
> I have both an HD and an HDC...the HD has been throwing up errors about a DVI connection and it's been showing purple, and now red, speckles and lines through the TV. The HDC just completely stopped outputting to HDMI.
> 
> 
> Both TVs and boxes work fine through component.
> 
> 
> Did they **** up a software update or something?



That's what my 8300HD was giving me after a very close lightning strike and I had to swap out my box. If you have another HDMI capable device like a DVD player, try swapping stuff around to see if it's your TV, HDMI cable, or the 8300. For me it was both the TV and the 8300.


----------



## Sgooter

I read here that we're scheduled to get more HD channels on Sept 5, and that they will all be set up as SDV.

Are any of the current HD channels already set up as SDV? I'd like to take a closer look at them for their PQ versus non-SDV channels.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/17056742
> 
> 
> I read here that we're scheduled to get more HD channels on Sept 5, and that they will all be set up as SDV.
> 
> Are any of the current HD channels already set up as SDV? I'd like to take a closer look at them for their PQ versus non-SDV channels.



MLB Network HD 1001

Showtime HD 1259

Hallmark Movie Channel HD 1300

Smithsonian HD 1301

Universal HD 1304

MGM HD 1305

MavTv HD 1307

Versus HD 1322

CNBC HD 1325

Speed HD 1332

Golf HD 1334


are all SDV.


----------



## Sgooter

Michael,

Thanks for the quick help with this.


----------



## Kakaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/17054458
> 
> 
> That's what my 8300HD was giving me after a very close lightning strike and I had to swap out my box. If you have another HDMI capable device like a DVD player, try swapping stuff around to see if it's your TV, HDMI cable, or the 8300. For me it was both the TV and the 8300.



I tried another HDMI cable and I also tried my computer hooked up through HDMI as well as the box itself through component and a few other things. Everything works fine except for HDMI on the box.


My HDC literally just got finished applying an update so I'll have to try the HDMI on that again. If it works, hopefully the HD will get an update soon as well.


----------



## a4bob

Anyone used the new Samsung DVR with an external drive (MyDVR Expander)? Appreciate any feedback as one of my 8300HD boxes has decided it no longer wants to record all the minutes of a program. Mostly works fine, but than randomly cuts others short.


----------



## samsterdog

Oh, how I miss my 8300HD that I had to give up due to it turning flaky. I have the HDC after trying, and being frustrated with, the Samsung box. The following are things that I have found that the HD did better than the HDC:

1. Faster response.

2. Records the last 2 channels you tuned without having to hit the record button.

3. Started and finished the show on time. The HDC starts a little late and finishes even earlier.

4. Seemed like it was quicker at going to the 15 minute skip.

5. Didn't reboot nearly as often as the HDC.

6. Had the coffee ready when I got up in the morning. (okay, so it didn't do this, but maybe I just didn't utilize that function - I'll never know now).


"I want my HD!"


----------



## Nayan

Did anyone watch the Jags game last night? I tuned to it while the Dolphins/Bucs game was on hold and it looked horrible HD-wise, like it was out of focus. They stated at one point they were 'the official Jaguars network' and if so they really need to work on fixing the picture. It hurt my eyes to watch!


----------



## allowiches

I noticed it, but they were truthful about it. The never said it was in HD, but was "digital widescreen". In other words, it was a zoomed picture of the SD braodcast. I came here this morning to post that I was impressed that they were truthful about it.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/17078383
> 
> 
> I noticed it, but they were truthful about it. The never said it was in HD, but was "digital widescreen". In other words, it was a zoomed picture of the SD braodcast. I came here this morning to post that I was impressed that they were truthful about it.



Ah, I missed that part. Thanks for the update







.


----------



## Sgooter

I had the same reaction about the poor PQ when I switched over to the Jax game during the 3rd quarter. I didn't know about their earlier declaration that it was a zoomed SD telecast, but I can certainly believe it to be the case...yuk.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/17079405
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction about the poor PQ when I switched over to the Jax game during the 3rd quarter. I didn't know about their earlier declaration that it was a zoomed SD telecast, but I can certainly believe it to be the case...yuk.



I agree with the yuk part! I know my eyes aren't as good as they used to be so I thought it was just me until my hubby said something. If they plan on running Jag games all season in that format I don't think I'll be watching unless no other games are on.


----------



## raymac

BHN did a firmware update yesterday to the cable cards in both of my TIVOs.


In one, the TIVO works but I seem to be missing channels that I had before (Food Network & others).


In the other, it has a message that cable card #2 is being updated and may take an hour. It has been that way for 24 hours.


Anybody else experiencing a similar problem?


----------



## FLBuckeye

I got lucky! BHN was here Thursday and replaced my DVR with... another 8300HD! I wasn't home but I told my wife to ask about the new Samsung boxes and the tech told her they have some problems they are still working out. For one he said they will drop a string of channels randomly. Besides the DVR issues we had called about channels 1322 and 1325 pixelating and no sound. Of course while he was here they were fine. My wife had taken pictures and video with her phone and showed him. When I got home that night I tried those two channels and got the Brighthouse screen that says the channel was not available right now press the yellow triangle to try again. Of course pressing the yellow triangle did nothing. An hour or two later I tried them and they were fine. I hope this isn't a sign of how then new channels will perform.


----------



## VGPOP

So, are we supposed to get the 20 new channels next Saturday at midnight?


6:00am? noon?


I really hope there aren't any problems and the transaction goes smooth.


----------



## MattKey

For the sake Of College Football fans I certainly hope the new channels are in place before Noon.


----------



## Nayan

They are supposed to flip the switch during one of the games that day.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17089634
> 
> 
> They are supposed to flip the switch during one of the games that day.



Half time during the UCF game at Brighthouse Stadium.


----------



## mgsports

What Channels are they and for who? Maybe Comcast.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/17091036
> 
> 
> What Channels are they and for who? Maybe Comcast.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post16947717


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/17090810
> 
> 
> Half time during the UCF game at Brighthouse Stadium.



All the new channels?


Why so late?


UCF game starts at 7:30pm. We're going to get all the channels around 8:30pm - 9:00pm on Saturday?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17091538
> 
> 
> All the new channels?
> 
> 
> Why so late?
> 
> 
> UCF game starts at 7:30pm. We're going to get all the channels around 8:30pm - 9:00pm on Saturday?



Here's what's posted on the BHN website.


> Quote:
> The word is out! We're launching 20 channels on September 5. To celebrate our biggest launch ever, we're giving away 20 brand new HDTVs - one for each new channel!
> 
> 
> We're ready to bring you 20 new channels, but we still need your help to spread the word and launch the networks! All Hunt 20 entries have been received and very soon, we will notify our winners!
> 
> 
> Remember, if your name is drawn, you'll win one of 20 brand new HDTVs! *You'll also flip the switch to launch one of the 20 new networks during halftime at the first UCF Knights home football game on September 5* (don't worry - your tickets are on us!).



Hopefully all but one of the channels will be live prior to game time.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/17091603
> 
> 
> Here's what's posted on the BHN website.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully all but one of the channels will be live prior to game time.



Well, that says "one of the the 20".


----------



## jmystikcfl

Okay, so I seem to be in the minority here. My very old 8300HD doesn't seem to give me the DD issue it seems so many of the rest of you have. Before I moved I had the box hooked up to my TV via HDMI and my receiver via digital coax. When I wanted to watch a movie or something and listen to it through the receiver I had to go into the menus and change the audio from HDMI to DD. Well, I recently moved (bought a house in the same neighborhood I had been renting in) and made some changes to my A/V set up. Notably, I got a new TV, AVR and entertainment center. Before, the box was close to the AVR, so I used the digital coax. Now, its further than 3 feet, so I had to go optical. Well, had to go optical or buy a longer digital coax cable. So now I go to the tv (Sony KD46XBR6) with the same HDMI cable and optical to my AVR (Denon 2809ci). Oddly enough, I don't ever have to change my audio settings when I swtich from one to the other. I get sound through the TV at all times. In fact, I have to turn the volume all the way down when I turn on the AVR. The AVR tells me that I'm getting DD 5.1 when available and a stereo signal when DD is not available. It never shows a PCM stream.


So, my question is; is this because the box handles digital coax and optical differently? Or does it have to do with the TV and its ability to handle a DD stream?


I'm not complaining, believe me. I just want to understand why it changed.


----------



## allowiches

Must have had an update Friday night/Saturday morning which screwed up the Samsung box. (Do they even test these updates?) Turned on the box Saturday and it went to channel 3. I have it set to turn on to 1090. I figured there was an update so I went to the settings to change the setting. It said 1090. I switched it to 1091. It still turned on to 3. I set it back to 1090. Still 3.


But wait! It gets better.


Later that day I was doing a search for a show by typing in the letters. The show wasn't there so I hit the delete key until all the search letters were gone. I hit the up arrow to start putting in another show. The box got into some sort of loop. It highlighted the letters above DEL one at a time very quickly. When it got to the top, it dropped back down to DEL. It was as if I was holding down the up arrow. It was so screwed up, I called in my wife to see it. The box would only reboot by unplugging the power.


When it rebooted, it turned on not to channel 3, but 0 which is like a main menu. I tried again to reset it, but it didn't work. I'm afraid to reboot again. Plus it didn't record two shows since Saturday morning. One it recorded just 1 minute of, the other it didn't record at all just saying that is was unable to.


Uggh.


----------



## Barry928

I can confirm a software update went out late last week. It was suppose to include the DD/PCM audio fix. I am still testing to confirm the audio fix.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/17090810
> 
> 
> Half time during the UCF game at Brighthouse Stadium.



I think an email campaign should begin. There will be several games missed because they want to wait to flip the switch at their stadium. I get the symbolizm but the real switch should have already happened. The games start around noon on both the big 10 network and CBS sports.


I know we have the SD version of both but come on.


----------



## jimmycrank

Barry928,


Does that mean that if the fix worked, I don't have to keep going into diagnostics with the samsung box to force DD through HDMI?


It's getting annoying the amount of times I've had to reset it.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/17099746
> 
> 
> I think an email campaign should begin. There will be several games missed because they want to wait to flip the switch at their stadium. I get the symbolizm but the real switch should have already happened. The games start around noon on both the big 10 network and CBS sports.
> 
> 
> I know we have the SD version of both but come on.



While it would be nice if they made the stations active today, even, I see the point in their little ploy - they will get a lot more mileage out of a big event where after hitting the switch you can go to the new channel and see the rest of the game in HD. "Look honey, what a difference in the second half!" There will be a lot of local folks watching the game, and a quiet roll-out at midnight or noon will not have the same word-of-mouth impact.


Now, if the switches fail...then they get egg on their face. But I'm sure everything will be tested the night before.


Right? ... Right?


Edit: Hmm, I thought the game on Sept 5th was going to be broadcast, but according to the UCF schedule, it isn't. So the publicity will be limited to those in attendance. Which makes me think the switches are truly symbolic, and the channels might be available earlier in the day...


shinksma


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/17100354
> 
> 
> While it would be nice if they made the stations active today, even, I see the point in their little ploy - they will get a lot more mileage out of a big event where after hitting the switch you can go to the new channel and see the rest of the game in HD. "Look honey, what a difference in the second half!" There will be a lot of local folks watching the game, and a quiet roll-out at midnight or noon will not have the same word-of-mouth impact.
> 
> 
> Now, if the switches fail...then they get egg on their face. But I'm sure everything will be tested the night before.
> 
> 
> Right? ... Right?
> 
> 
> Edit: Hmm, I thought the game on Sept 5th was going to be broadcast, but according to the UCF schedule, it isn't. So the publicity will be limited to those in attendance. Which makes me think the switches are truly symbolic, and the channels might be available earlier in the day...
> 
> 
> shinksma




heres hoping!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/17100138
> 
> 
> Barry928,
> 
> 
> Does that mean that if the fix worked, I don't have to keep going into diagnostics with the samsung box to force DD through HDMI?
> 
> 
> It's getting annoying the amount of times I've had to reset it.



I'm not sure. Please let us know if the update fixed the Samsung audio.


----------



## cam94z28

has anyone else had on demand down for about the last week? The menus work, but when i try to play something i immediately get an "on demand is unavailable at this time" error. I haven't tried paid but this is happening on all the free channels and on 3 different boxes.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam94z28* /forum/post/17106096
> 
> 
> has anyone else had on demand down for about the last week? The menus work, but when i try to play something i immediately get an "on demand is unavailable at this time" error. I haven't tried paid but this is happening on all the free channels and on 3 different boxes.



It might be a bad splitter blocking upstream signals.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17111725
> 
> 
> It might be a bad splitter blocking upstream signals.



Wouldn't it have an effect on upstream internet too? I don't have any issues with upstream on cable modem. There is a TV right next to the modem. I will test on demand on that.


----------



## VGPOP

From time to time I’ve experienced with a problem with my HD DVR Equipment (8300). Sometimes when you click a channel, it gets “stuck” and you can’t do anything for about 45 seconds to 1 minute, where the HD DVR itself shuts off and restarts. (and that takes about 5 minutes)


Yesterday, I had this problem THREE times including one where I had to disconnect cable from the back of the equipment myself because I changed a channel and everything was blurry (all channels were like this, this happened also in the past from time to time).


I don’t know if my HD DVR 8300 box is getting damaged.


Does anyone have this problem? Or have had this problem in the past?


I don’t know if I read here in this topic that people may have different HD DVR boxes. I thought they were all the same.


I’d appreciate any inputs, thanks.


----------



## JH2003

There are many different DVR's provided by BHN. The '8300' you mention is a either an 8300HD or a 8300HDC. From posts here, the 8300HDC is not as well liked as the 8300HD. BHN is introducing a new Samsung (I believe) that has some respondents here questioning it's 'goodness'.


I would do the following:

Remove power by unpluging the AC cord for at least 30 seconds. Plug power in and allow the unit to boot. Is your problem fixed?

If not call BHN or take your unit to a BHN facility and ask for a working unit. That may solve your problem.

If this doesn't work then you need on site BHN service.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/17113924
> 
> 
> There are many different DVR's provided by BHN. The '8300' you mention is a either an 8300HD or a 8300HDC. From posts here, the 8300HDC is not as well liked as the 8300HD. BHN is introducing a new Samsung (I believe) that has some respondents here questioning it's 'goodness'.
> 
> 
> I would do the following:
> 
> Remove power by unpluging the AC cord for at least 30 seconds. Plug power in and allow the unit to boot. Is your problem fixed?
> 
> If not call BHN or take your unit to a BHN facility and ask for a working unit. That may solve your problem.
> 
> If this doesn't work then you need on site BHN service.




I should've said that that's what I do everytime I have this problem: I unplug AC cord for about 30 seconds and they plug it back again. That's the only way I can fix this.


I really hope that this will not be an on-going issue.


----------



## VGPOP

This BHN press release says we should have the new HD channels already by the start football games at 12:00pm ET.


This link provide the entire sporting schedule we will have over the weekend.


I love this time of the year.


Just love it.

http://cfl.brighthouse.com/newsroom/....aspx?id=38712


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17097831
> 
> 
> I can confirm a software update went out late last week. It was suppose to include the DD/PCM audio fix. I am still testing to confirm the audio fix.



I had to reset my audio last night on my 8300HD to recover Dolby Digital. Anyone else either still resetting or fixed?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/17100138
> 
> 
> Does that mean that if the fix worked, I don't have to keep going into diagnostics with the samsung box to force DD through HDMI?
> 
> 
> It's getting annoying the amount of times I've had to reset it.



You don't need to use diagnostics to change the audio setting. Use the settings button, go to quick settings, and choose devices. There are several settings in that screen and one of them is for audio output. I changed mine there and it has stuck.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17120177
> 
> 
> I had to reset my audio last night on my 8300HD to recover Dolby Digital. Anyone else either still resetting or fixed?



It's been years since I had the audio problem with the 8300hd. Now I've got the Samsung box and I have not had the problem with it either. Maybe it's the area I'm in. Maybe the EBS test has a different signal in Palm Coast.


One other thing, my "channel on" problem I reported earlier this week has been fixed.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17120177
> 
> 
> I had to reset my audio last night on my 8300HD to recover Dolby Digital. Anyone else either still resetting or fixed?



Still no need to reset here as usual.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17119840
> 
> 
> This BHN press release says we should have the new HD channels already by the start football games at 12:00pm ET.
> 
> 
> This link provide the entire sporting schedule we will have over the weekend.
> 
> 
> I love this time of the year.
> 
> 
> Just love it.
> 
> http://cfl.brighthouse.com/newsroom/....aspx?id=38712



You can tune to the new channels now if you key in the channel number. They are not in the guide yet, but do have program data if you press the info button.


----------



## wsondermann

New press release about the new channels launching tomorrow: http://cfl.brighthouse.com/newsroom/....aspx?id=38782 



> Quote:
> “We continue to add valuable programming our customers tell us they want to see,” said J. Christian Fenger, President of Bright House Networks Central Florida Division. “With the 20 channel additions that include 14 in HD format, we are continuing toward our goal of offering 100 HD channels by the end of 2009.”


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/17123557
> 
> 
> You can tune to the new channels now if you key in the channel number. They are not in the guide yet, but do have program data if you press the info button.



Not all of the channels can be tune to yet. Some of those in the sports pack don't work. The new HD premium move channels and the free ones work.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/17123666
> 
> 
> Not all of the channels can be tune to yet. Some of those in the sports pack don't work. The new HD premium move channels and the free ones work.



Fox News HD (channel 1323) is already available and on the air. I'm still checking the rest.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> New HD Services:
> 
> AMC HD, channel 1358
> 
> Biography HD, channel 1347
> 
> CBS College Sports HD, channel 1016
> 
> ESPN News HD, channel 1328
> 
> Fox News HD, channel 1323
> 
> Palladia, channel 1373
> 
> WGN HD, channel 1015



All of these channels are broadcasting here in Brevard.


To get them hold down select till the mail icon flashes on the cable box, then hit the right arrow button then it should say Hdn on the box, then you can type the channel you'd like to view.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

It is Sept 5 and I can direct tune the new channels but they do not show in GRID. Called BHN customer service. They said, check back later...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/17125818
> 
> 
> It is Sept 5 and I can direct tune the new channels but they do not show in GRID. Called BHN customer service. They said, check back later...



You are a bit too early







. Not official until around noonish.


----------



## MattKey

I spoke with A BHN rep a few minutes ago and she told me that the channels wouldn't show up in the guide until the contest promotion aired at halftime of the ucf football game, which starts at 730pm tonight......


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/17126081
> 
> 
> I spoke with A BHN rep a few minutes ago and she told me that the channels wouldn't show up in the guide until the contest promotion aired at halftime of the ucf football game, which starts at 730pm tonight......



That's what I was thinking as well.


At least we have the channels. That's all I care.


UPDATE: As of 11:45am, the guide has added the new channels. Everything is complete.


Good jog BHN!



(Now let's get the rest of the HD channels, 36+ HD channels left). Three months left


----------



## HDOrlando

JaxFLBear: Thank you so much for that tip last night about typing in the channels.


It allowed me to watch Chucky in HD on AMC.


I really like this update with all of the sports, AMC and WGN. At least I can see Legend of the Seeker in HD now on WGN which we cannot here because WKMG does not shoot their news in HD preventing them from airing syndicated programming in the HD format.


It is possible we could get two more HD channels within the next week.


If the NFL steps up their game and get a deal with TWC (BH piggybacks on their deals) before the season starts, we might have NFL Network and Redzone.


I'm not holding my breath but the NFL might have a sense of urgency to be fair and lower their demands. We will see.


Finally, we get 36 more HD channels by the end of the year if they get to 100by the end of the year goal.


What channels would everyone like?


For me, it's MSNBC HD, I.D. HD, some more HBO HD along with like 10 other channels but those are my main ones.


----------



## Nayan

I'd love to have BBC America HD and MSNBC HD.


----------



## MattKey

Yes BBC America HD Most definitely!


----------



## MattKey

at about 2pm today (Saturday) the new channels showed up in my guide. I just got done scheduling a bunch of Starz HD records.....


----------



## VGPOP

If I am given the option to choose the remaining 36 HD channels, I'm going with (in no particular order)


ALL remaining premium movie channels: (I don't need the "West" feeds. That's just a waste of bandwidth). Also, I don't know if all these channels are offered in HD, but you never know:


HBO Latino HD

HBO Comedy HD

HBO Zone HD

HBO Family HD

HBO2 HD

HBO Signature HD

More Max HD

Action Max HD

Thriller Max HD

Max Women HD

ATMax HD

5 Star Max HD

Outer Max HD

Showtime Too HD

Showcase HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Women HD

Showtime Next HD

Show Family Zone HD

TMC Xtra HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz in Black HD

Startz Kids and Family HD

Starz Cinema HD


Rest:


The Weather Channel HD

Sun Sports HD (24 Hours, not only for live games)

Nickelodeon HD

Cartoon Network HD

Fox Sports Florida HD (24 hours, not only for live games)

Telemundo HD

E! Entertainment HD

Comedy Central HD

BET HD

Spike TV HD

VH1 HD

MTV HD


Wow. That's already 36.


A few more:


Fox Business News HD

Bloomberg HD

CNN International HD

BBC America HD

Fox Movies HD


And channels we don't even have:


SNY HD (NY Mets TV network)

HDNet (bring it back!)

HDNet Movies

NFL Network HD


45 HD Channels.


What you think?


----------



## bluejay

I'm in Brevard - rebooted box and I am seeing the new channels in the guide.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/17127376
> 
> 
> Yes BBC America HD Most definitely!



Agree and bring back HDNet Movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waters

In Brevard, my DVR was downloaded at noon. I was trying to play a locally saved show, but got a Not Available message. Then I saw the LCD counting down, so I waited for it to complete The DVR hung on the Mystro screen on reboot for several hours, so I manually rebooted and the new channels were there.


I've lost channels on my cable card tv after a rescan. There is nothing active between 99 and 172, and many missing in the HD area too. I hope this is not permanent due to SDV.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waters* /forum/post/17128400
> 
> 
> In Brevard, my DVR was downloaded at noon. I was trying to play a locally saved show, but got a Not Available message. Then I saw the LCD counting down, so I waited for it to complete The DVR hung on the Mystro screen on reboot for several hours, so I manually rebooted and the new channels were there.
> 
> 
> I've lost channels on my cable card tv after a rescan. There is nothing active between 99 and 172, and many missing in the HD area too. I hope this is not permanent due to SDV.



I would not expect any SDV channels to appear on a cable card without a Tivo tuning adapter. My advice would be to either buy a Tivo or bail on the cable card for a HD cable set top box.


----------



## sprggan71

So I got the new HD channels and now most of my premium channels are coming up "unavailable at the moment". Is anybody else having this problem?

The CSR tried sending a signal to the box with no luck and then setup a service appointment. This happened before about 2 months ago and fixed itself within 24 hours, so we'll see...


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sprggan71* /forum/post/17129476
> 
> 
> So I got the new HD channels and now most of my premium channels are coming up "unavailable at the moment". Is anybody else having this problem?
> 
> The CSR tried sending a signal to the box with no luck and then setup a service appointment. This happened before about 2 months ago and fixed itself within 24 hours, so we'll see...



My Explorer 8300HDC started to have problems since last Monday. I already posted in this thread earlier that it would "freeze" and reboots itself.


It kept doing this problem more often than before (about 6-8 times a day). Not only that, here in Altamonte Springs the new channels were already available on Friday night (about 9:00pm), but my HD DVR did not get the channels (only Fox HD, channel 1323). But I have another HD DVR in the living room and that one didn't have any problems and got all the channels (except the guide with new channels, at that moment)


When I started clicking channels in the box with the problem, the regular Starz channel (288), Starz in black (290), Starz Cinema (292), on demand channels were unavailable as well. And I get those channels.


I decided yesterday to go the branch and get another box.


And what do you know? This guy in front of me is explaining to the representative the EXACT SAME PROBLEM I was having (box freezing and disconnecting, rebooting itself). And another guy was waiting in line as well to exchange his HD DVR box for another one. I don't know if that guy also had same problem as well.


(*What is going on with these HD DVR Boxes? EXPLORER 8300HDC*)


I don't know if you have the same problem as well, or just some channels not showing up, but that's what I did. I got another one and problems solved.


The new box, of course didn't have any premium movies, sports package, etc.


I called brighthouse, representative sent me a signal and viola. All channels, including guide with new channels appeared and no problems now.


----------



## jimmycrank




allowiches said:


> You don't need to use diagnostics to change the audio setting. Use the settings button, go to quick settings, and choose devices. There are several settings in that screen and one of them is for audio output. I changed mine there and it has stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely true Allowiches. You are correct when you said there is an option in settings to output HDMI. However, apparently when they rolled out these Samsung boxes, Dolby Digital was not sent through HDMI (only PCM 2.0). Again, this only affects users utilizing HDMI. Like you said, the "settings" area has the option of choosing audio output to HDMI, but not the format associated with it. Thus anyone choosing HDMI would get 2 channel output. By going into the diagnostics section, you could force the box to "enable AC3 (dolby digital) over HDMI" which would solve the problem. However, everytime BH pushed an update, you had to go back into diagnostics and enable it again. I don't know if they pushed an update for those new channels, but I have not had to reset AC3 in over a week. So if a fix was pushed, it worked.
> 
> 
> On another topic, anyone experiencing lockups every few days with their Samsung boxes? It seems that every couple days, the box seems to freeze and only a power cycle will clear it up.


----------



## heyitsme

HDNet would be super. What about Comedy Central HD?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/17127785
> 
> 
> Agree and bring back HDNet Movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nandopr

Hello.


I have Brighthouse and live in Orlando. I have two dvrs (one explorer 8300HD and one Samsung). Also a Tivo using one M-card.


The following channels does not work with my dvrs and tivo cable card...

(PBS)

1150

1151

1152


The screen is dark and there is no message on the screen. According to BHN everything is fine on their side. They tried to reboot and sent several hits but still nothing is working.


I gave up with them but I am curious is someone else here is having the same problem/issue.


Thank you for your information.


----------



## Barry928

Does channel 1165 work?


----------



## nandopr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17138083
> 
> 
> Does channel 1165 work?



Yes, it does.


----------



## mgsports

You can go to the Channel for yourself to see if it'fs working that what I would do if I had BHN.


----------



## Barry928

That is interesting because it splits a QAM channel with half of it working. How about channels 198,199,200?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/17130933
> 
> 
> Not entirely true Allowiches. You are correct when you said there is an option in settings to output HDMI. However, apparently when they rolled out these Samsung boxes, Dolby Digital was not sent through HDMI (only PCM 2.0). Again, this only affects users utilizing HDMI. Like you said, the "settings" area has the option of choosing audio output to HDMI, but not the format associated with it. Thus anyone choosing HDMI would get 2 channel output. By going into the diagnostics section, you could force the box to "enable AC3 (dolby digital) over HDMI" which would solve the problem. However, everytime BH pushed an update, you had to go back into diagnostics and enable it again. I don't know if they pushed an update for those new channels, but I have not had to reset AC3 in over a week. So if a fix was pushed, it worked.



My mistake. I don't use the audio over HDMI. I run digital optical to my receiver and HDMI direct to my LCD. That's why I misunderstood. Glad it's fixed though.


----------



## JH2003

We usually use this forum to complain about BHN, but this weekend upgrade to new HD channels went well. We had no problems and have set a few new channels to record a few shows. From over here on the coast - good job BHN!


----------



## sprggan71

So the service tech got here this morning and of course the problem had gone away at first, so he just took a look and replaced my splitter outside. Luckily I went through the channels that were giving me problems and Encore Action came up unavailable. I've been thinking that the dropped channels were the result of bad signal strength.

The poor guy thinking he was done, had to then get a test box out which didn't work because of my problem and then go up on the ladder to the main box on the pole. After 2 hours, help from another tech and the first guy getting into an argument on his cel with the guy back at the center, I was told the problem was with the "system" and they'll report it and hopefully it'll be fixed in a few days. A bit frustrating but nice to know that they're aware of it now, since I'm sure I'll be calling next week to see if anyone's taking care of it.


----------



## wsondermann

Looks like BHN has added one more new channel as of tonight.


Some new Spanish language channel called Estrella TV, a multicast channel broadcast by WKCF CW18, is on 1182. Be forewarned, the channel doesn't actually start broadcasting content until 9/14, so right now it only has a card with a really annoying tone.


----------



## Sgooter

My weekend upgrade also went smoothly...just like it should have been done.

However, when BHN receives customer kudos for simply doing a routine upgrade job correctly, it shows just how low the bar of expectation has fallen for quality service from BHN.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/17152441
> 
> 
> My weekend upgrade also went smoothly...just like it should have been done.
> 
> However, when BHN receives customer kudos for simply doing a routine upgrade job correctly, it shows just how low the bar of expectation has fallen for quality service from BHN.



Heh, yes it does! For the record though, I haven't experienced half the issues that some folks here have so for BH to not mess it up is a pretty big accomplishment.


----------



## thelead

With the new Microsoft/CableCARD news, just wanted to know how easy it is to get BrightHouse to give you an activated cablecard without a hassle?


----------



## templeofdoom

Big outage/slowdown in internet service. Some websites work (google), many others don't (incl. yahoo). Lots of timeouts. BHN is confirming this as a widespread outage, with no ETA yet.


Just posting so it may save others time calling in or diagnosing.


I'm in the UCF area, if that helps narrow it down a bit.


----------



## cdwillie76

What is the status of using a external hard drive with the 8300HD and the new software? I thought I remember reading there were some limitations. With the fall season starting up and most shows in HD, the 20 or so hours isn't much anymore.


Thanks!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/17157743
> 
> 
> What is the status of using a external hard drive with the 8300HD and the new software? I thought I remember reading there were some limitations. With the fall season starting up and most shows in HD, the 20 or so hours isn't much anymore.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



An external HDD works fine on the 8300HD that's running MDN (the old passport boxes).

External HDDs don't work on the boxes running ODN (8300HDC & Samsung).


----------



## barrygordon

Has anyone seen an issue with the DVR's (Samsung) deciding to put out LPCM in 2 channel mode for no apparent reason. I have two of these units and one was doing at the other not; on the same broadcast. After changing channels a bit the "Bad" one popped in and showed AC3 DD3/2.1 as it should have.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast users do you have NFL Red Zone yet?


----------



## jimmycrank

barrygordon,


I do see what you are experiencing. I'm using HDMI to connect the samsung to the AVR. The avr lets me know what is coming over. Occasionally, I get the 2 channel come over for no reason at all (regardless of programming). Then after a few minutes or a channel change, DD kicks in. It's definitely odd. Combine that with the occasional lockups and a new symptom... half the screen turns psychedelic! A couple times I have turned the tv on and the left side is normal and the right side looks like an infrared camera. A reboot clears that up.


Seems there are some bugs, but in my opinion, it's still a better experience than the 8300HDC.


----------



## Butch32940

I have a 8300 Cable box. How can I tell which software it is using. I want to add memory through external harddrive.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butch32940* /forum/post/17162823
> 
> 
> I have a 8300 Cable box. How can I tell which software it is using. I want to add memory through external harddrive.



Look at the front of the cable box in the top right corner. If it's an Explorer 8300HDC, an external drive won't work. If you have an Explorer 8300HD an external drive will work.


----------



## cdwillie76

If I do add an external hard drive, are there any limitations? I thought I read a while ago it effected something (fast forwarding or dual recordings).


Also, how much extra HD recording space do you get with your 1TB drive?


Thanks!!

Chris


----------



## allowiches

I thought the jumpy fast forward and rewind had been fixed on the Samsung box, but it its not. Ends up it is jumpy when something else is recording. It's like it is having trouble handling all the reads and writes at the same time which makes it jumpy. I can't believe the hardware in this box would be slower than the SA boxes. I bet that's why they didn't program it to buffer the tuners while you were watching something else. I hope this can be solved with software updates. The non-buffering is my biggest complaint about the Samsung box.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/17175812
> 
> 
> I thought the jumpy fast forward and rewind had been fixed on the Samsung box, but it its not. Ends up it is jumpy when something else is recording. It's like it is having trouble handling all the reads and writes at the same time which makes it jumpy. I can't believe the hardware in this box would be slower than the SA boxes. I bet that's why they didn't program it to buffer the tuners while you were watching something else. I hope this can be solved with software updates. The non-buffering is my biggest complaint about the Samsung box.



Does anyone know if this has been fixed, I had the same thing last night CSR had no cue what I was talking about.


----------



## barrygordon

I am looking for Brighthouse subscribers who use Road Runner as their ISP and TZO as an email forwarder (Mail relay) It seems RoadRunner has decided to blacklist mailrelay.TZO.com; ergo no mail relayed from TZO will get to [email protected] . This happened on 9/18/09.


Am I the only one seeing this or are there others wondering where their email went?


----------



## HDOrlando

I've been watching the other BH systems and here is some stuff they have that we do not in terms of HD channels.


Some of these might pop up in our 36 channels over next 100 days or so.


It seems only unpossibilities are Viacom Suite, HD Net, NFL Network, those pets and stuff HD channels on Fios and world fishing network.


Weather Channel

Cartoon Network

Big Ten HD OD

HBO West

HBO 2

HBO Latino

HBO Sig

Outdoor Channel

Fox Business

MSNBC

TCM

Planet Green

IFC

Team HD (Sports packages)

Game HD (Sports Packages)

HD PPV (This might be channel to jack up count as we have section for this in HD Movies OD)

E!

Style

HNN

Disney XD

G4

We

TVone

Crime and Investigation

Showtime West

Fuel


BTW: In SD, we are only BH affiliate without GSN and it has been that way for years.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/17219589
> 
> 
> I am looking for Brighthouse subscribers who use Road Runner as their ISP and TZO as an email forwarder (Mail relay) It seems RoadRunner has decided to blacklist mailrelay.TZO.com; ergo no mail relayed from TZO will get to [email protected] . This happened on 9/18/09.



Apparently it was unblocked on 9/21/09

http://security.rr.com/cgi-bin/block...209.67.242.149


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17219712
> 
> 
> I've been watching the other BH systems and here is some stuff they have that we do not in terms of HD channels.
> 
> 
> Some of these might pop up in our 36 channels over next 100 days or so.
> 
> 
> It seems only unpossibilities are Viacom Suite, HD Net, NFL Network, those pets and stuff HD channels on Fios and world fishing network.
> 
> 
> Weather Channel
> 
> Cartoon Network
> 
> Big Ten HD OD
> 
> HBO West
> 
> HBO 2
> 
> HBO Latino
> 
> HBO Sig
> 
> Outdoor Channel
> 
> Fox Business
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> TCM
> 
> Planet Green
> 
> IFC
> 
> Team HD (Sports packages)
> 
> Game HD (Sports Packages)
> 
> HD PPV (This might be channel to jack up count as we have section for this in HD Movies OD)
> 
> E!
> 
> Style
> 
> HNN
> 
> Disney XD
> 
> G4
> 
> We
> 
> TVone
> 
> Crime and Investigation
> 
> Showtime West
> 
> Fuel
> 
> 
> BTW: In SD, we are only BH affiliate without GSN and it has been that way for years.



My hubby laughs at me when I gripe that we don't have GSN. I'd love to have that and a few others on this list like Lifetime and of course BBC America. And maybe the sports packages in HD. I'd buy Center Ice or the MLB one if they showed games in HD.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17219712
> 
> 
> I've been watching the other BH systems and here is some stuff they have that we do not in terms of HD channels.
> 
> 
> Some of these might pop up in our 36 channels over next 100 days or so.
> 
> 
> It seems only unpossibilities are Viacom Suite, HD Net, NFL Network, those pets and stuff HD channels on Fios and world fishing network.
> 
> 
> Weather Channel
> 
> Cartoon Network
> 
> Big Ten HD OD
> 
> HBO West
> 
> HBO 2
> 
> HBO Latino
> 
> HBO Sig
> 
> Outdoor Channel
> 
> Fox Business
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> TCM
> 
> Planet Green
> 
> IFC
> 
> Team HD (Sports packages)
> 
> Game HD (Sports Packages)
> 
> HD PPV (This might be channel to jack up count as we have section for this in HD Movies OD)
> 
> E!
> 
> Style
> 
> HNN
> 
> Disney XD
> 
> G4
> 
> We
> 
> TVone
> 
> Crime and Investigation
> 
> Showtime West
> 
> Fuel
> 
> 
> BTW: In SD, we are only BH affiliate without GSN and it has been that way for years.



Why can't we get HDNET MOVIES back????


----------



## HDOrlando

It does blow we do not have GSN.


This dispute has gone on since like the early to mid-90's pretty much like the former sports channel/Fs Florida dispute.


The biggest bummer is every other BH affiliate has it but us (I've checked the sites).


Other SD channels we do not have include NFL Network, Boomerang, RFD-TV, Reelzchannel, PBS Kids Sprout (Have OD) and TV Guide Network (Have OD).


There are also those extra MTV music channels that not many carry, some church channels and those game-less RSN's.


Were good otherwse in SD.


Team and Game HD for the sports packages is possible as Tampa has GSN and Michigan has both.


BH piggybacks on all of TWC's deals and since they have lifetime and are rapidly putting BBC America on their systems, both are possibilities.


Until they make a deal with HDNet, the viacoms, NFL Network, etc, we have no shot at getting them.


The good news is if were going to have 100 HD by year's end, we will get 36 more HD channels in the next 100 days or so.


I'll dig up TWC's list to see our possibilities.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is TWC's list. Courtesy of the TWC post on the programming forum.


Known Deals Done With TWC, Not Available in All Areas


HD PPV

HD Movies OnDemand

HD Adult OnDemand

HD Showcase OnDemand

HBO-HD

HBO2-HD

HBO Family-HD

HBO Comedy-HD

HBO Signature-HD

HBO Zone-HD

HBO Latino-HD

Cinemax-HD

MoreMax-HD

ActionMAX-HD

5StarMAX-HD

ThrillerMAX-HD

WMAX-HD

@MAX-HD

OuterMAX-HD

Showtime-HD

Showtime 2-HD

ShowCase-HD

ShowExtreme-HD

The Movie Channel-HD

TMCxtra-HD

Starz-HD

Starz Comedy-HD

Starz Edge-HD

Starz Kids & Family-HD

Encore-HD

MGM-HD

Palladia-HD

TNT-HD

TBS-HD

CNN-HD

Cartoon Network-HD

TCM-HD

HLN-HD

Food Network-HD

HGTV-HD

A&E-HD

History Channel-HD

Biography-HD

Crime & Investigation-HD

Lifetime Movie Network-HD

Hallmark Movie Channel-HD

Discovery HD Theater

The Science Channel-HD

The Discovery Channel-HD

The Learning Channel-HD

Animal Planet-HD

Planet Green-HD

Travel Channel-HD

Disney Channel-HD

ABC Family-HD

Toon Disney-HD

ESPN-HD

ESPN 2-HD

ESPN News-HD

ESPN U-HD

Universal-HD

The Weather Channel-HD

Sci-Fi-HD

Bravo-HD

USA-HD

CNBC-HD

MSNBC-HD

FUSE-HD

IFC-HD

AMC-HD

WE-HD

Fox News-HD

Fox Business Network-HD

National Geographic-HD

FX-HD

Speed-HD

Big Ten Network-HD

TV One-HD

E! Entertainment-HD

Style-HD

G4-HD

Versus-HD

Golf-HD

QVC-HD

HSN-HD

Smithsonian-HD

MavTV-HD

The Outdoor Channel-HD

CBS College Sports-HD

The Tennis Channel-HD

Game-HD (MLB Extra Innings & NHL Center Ice in HD)

Team-HD (NBA League Pass in HD)

NHL Network-HD

MLB Network-HD

NBA TV-HD

RFD-HD

WGN America-HD

BBC America-HD

Investigation Discovery-HD

Lifetime Television-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in San Diego)

truTV-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in Rochester, NY)

Oxygen-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in Buffalo, NY)

Jewlery TV-HD --- (Coming soon to TWC in Hawaii)

Chiller-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

Sleuth-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)




Negotiations Known In Progress With TWC


NFL Network-HD




Negotiations Unknown With TWC


Nickelodeon-HD

Spike-HD

County Music Channel-HD

MTV-HD

VH1-HD

Comedy Central-HD

BET Jazz-HD

BET-HD

LOGO-HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

MTN-HD

TBN-HD

World Fishing Network-HD

Wealth TV-HD

Fuel-HD

Jewlery TV-HD

Fashion TV-HD

Cars.TV-HD

Pets.TV-HD

Comedy.TV-HD

MyDestination.TV-HD

ES.TV-HD

Recipe.TV-HD

NFL Redzone-HD


BTNC-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2009)

Qubo-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2009)

ION Life-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2009)

Fox Soccer Channel-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2009 or 2010)

Fox Reality Channel-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2009 or 2010)

Fox College Sports-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2009 or 2010)

Fox Movie Channel-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2009 or 2010)

Fox Sports En Espanol-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2009 or 2010)

OWN-HD (Discovery Health) --- (Channel Launching in 2010)

Hallmark Channel-HD --- (Channel Launching in 2010)

ShowBeyond-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

ShowWomen-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

ShowFamilyZone-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

ShowNext-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

FLIX-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

SI TV-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

BBN-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

Africa Channel-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

MTV2-HD --- (Channel Launch Rumored)


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DouglasR* /forum/post/17223175
> 
> 
> Why can't we get HDNET MOVIES back????



I would rather have HDNet back than any of the channels added on 9/5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17224053
> 
> 
> Here is TWC's list. Courtesy of the TWC post on the programming forum.



That is a great list.


Hopefully BHN follows suit. I personally want more movie channels.


----------



## DouglasR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/17225943
> 
> 
> I would rather have HDNet back than any of the channels added on 9/5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Completely agree 100%!!!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

The HD pak would be better if HDNet Movies was brought back to it. When HD first started, it was essential but with all of the HD we have now, it is not.


As it stands now, the Pak is not worth $6 bucks especially with HDNet and HD Showcase (Now Free) off of it.


If it is brought back, the regular HDNet would move to digital basic like it is on other systems. That is the main point of the dispute.


----------



## kmdinteractive

I've been having trouble again with my DVR having extremely garbled video. If i just nudge the coax input it all comes clear for a day or two. I've replaced the coax coming into the box four or five times and tried different outlets around the house and even a direct line from the side of the house with no difference.


Went to the local brighthouse office (maguire rd) after work today and the lady at the counter said they don't have any of the new samsung boxes anywhere and that they must be waiting on samsung to make more. I don't want an 8300HDC, my sister has one it's horrid... so i'm pretty much stuck with what i have


My wife wants me to cancel cable altogether and just use Netflix + Hulu. Anybody ever done that?


----------



## mgsports

They will add GSN at sometime because I believe TWCKC has it with and the others to when they are ready or enoth people demaned for it or them.


----------



## km106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmdinteractive* /forum/post/17240471
> 
> 
> I've been having trouble again with my DVR having extremely garbled video. If i just nudge the coax input it all comes clear for a day or two. I've replaced the coax coming into the box four or five times and tried different outlets around the house and even a direct line from the side of the house with no difference.
> 
> 
> Went to the local brighthouse office (maguire rd) after work today and the lady at the counter said they don't have any of the new samsung boxes anywhere and that they must be waiting on samsung to make more. I don't want an 8300HDC, my sister has one it's horrid... so i'm pretty much stuck with what i have
> 
> 
> My wife wants me to cancel cable altogether and just use Netflix + Hulu. Anybody ever done that?



No, but I've been thinking about it lately. Combined with OTA for the major networks I think I could live with it, but my wife has the opposite opinion - she does not want to get rid of cable.


----------



## wally34949

This is what Wikipedia says:


"WESH's transmitter is located in Orange City, Florida. The tower is the tallest man-made structure in Florida, at 1,740 feet (530 m)."


I thought they moved their transmitter so it was near the others, near the town called Christmas, just north of Highway 50?


Does anyone have problems with dropouts on this channel during thunderstorms?


----------



## DJWikiera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmdinteractive* /forum/post/17240471
> 
> 
> My wife wants me to cancel cable altogether and just use Netflix + Hulu. Anybody ever done that?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/17243007
> 
> 
> No, but I've been thinking about it lately. Combined with OTA for the major networks I think I could live with it, but my wife has the opposite opinion - she does not want to get rid of cable.



I think both of you would be disappointed with the quality of both streaming services. Streaming isn't ready for prime time yet. You'll get mediocre quality movies and most likely stuttering throughout the movie. I tried Netflix streaming and wasn't that impressed.


YMMV


----------



## kmdinteractive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJWikiera* /forum/post/17247701
> 
> 
> I think both of you would be disappointed with the quality of both streaming services. Streaming isn't ready for prime time yet. You'll get mediocre quality movies and most likely stuttering throughout the movie. I tried Netflix streaming and wasn't that impressed.
> 
> 
> YMMV



I agree with you. I've tried the Netflix HD through the Xbox 360, it's nice, but depends on my neighbors not hoarding the bandwidth. Hulu has been blocked on the PS3 so we'd have to watch it on our iMac...


I just wish the Samsung boxes were in stock, they are black too so they'll match all of my components


----------



## barrygordon

I use VuDu for streaming and it is ready for prime time IFF you have enough bandwidth.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wally34949* /forum/post/17243626
> 
> 
> This is what Wikipedia says:
> 
> 
> "WESH's transmitter is located in Orange City, Florida. The tower is the tallest man-made structure in Florida, at 1,740 feet (530 m)."
> 
> 
> I thought they moved their transmitter so it was near the others, near the town called Christmas, just north of Highway 50?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have problems with dropouts on this channel during thunderstorms?



Wally for future reference the Orlando OTA thread is here. This is the BHN cable thread.


In any case I believe the antenna you referenced above is the old analog antenna, the digital antenna is indeed at the Bithlo/Christmas antenna farm. The issue with WESH is likely due to the fact that they are still transmitting on a VHF frequency vice UHF like most of the other DTV stations.. They have applied for a UHF slot but I do not know the status.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/17248523
> 
> 
> I use VuDu for streaming and it is ready for prime time IFF you have enough bandwidth.



I also use VUDU and find the picture quality very high.


----------



## ddeloach

Me too. Vudu that is. Works well.


----------



## allowiches

Over the last two weeks I have had two scheduled recordings fail on SyFY HD (I think that's how the spell it now). The log says "channel not available (2)." Could this be a switched video problem? There seems to be way too many missed or cut off recordings.


Brighthouse, please fix this. My wife is ready to switch to D* and I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## VanderRG

Sorry if this is MOM- I did a search and didn't find anything of substance.


With the news that the OEM restriction on cablecard is gone and the news of the quad-tuner-cablecard from Ceton which will be SDV-compatible which should come out in Q1 2010 ( http://www.cetoncorp.com/ProductsWMCFAQ.php ) I'm beside myself with anticipation that I may finally be able to get HD through media center without having to rely on an OTA antenna, and to be able to watch and DVR channels like ESPN in HD on my computer.


I intend to keep my BH HD-DVR on my main TV but would love to supplement with Media Center HD-Dvr'ing as I have a bunch of Xbox 360's that I stream content to.


I'm a little unsure of how this will work and even if BH intends to allow us to do this. Of course it may be a little early to inquire if the Ceton product isn't even available yet but any info anyone has out there is very welcome. I'm guessing that in order for this to work BH would have to offer this particular SDV-capable card for rental to customers along with a tuning adapter.


I don't know about the rest of you but I'd buy the card myself for (pretty much) whatever it cost if I could just have BH set me up with the tuning adapter so I could finally get the most out of media center as it should logically be able to be used!


I know cable companies don't like cable cards because they want you to have to rent boxes but my answer to that is make it available and charge enough to make it worth the company's time and if people want it let them buy it. I for one would ascribe a great deal of value to being able to DVR all of my shows from all of my HD channels and have unlimited sotrage capacity in my computer's hard drive, and to be able to watch any of those shows from any TV in my house!


----------



## wsondermann

DVR downloaded a software update last night around 2:30 am. The version is MDN 2.4.6-19 (Mt. Sherman).


----------



## the64gto

Three times this past week, my router has been reset in the middle of the night. My house alarm starts beeping because of loss of DT.


----------



## ddeloach

Happens to me periodically also. Wakes me up.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/17265907
> 
> 
> DVR downloaded a software update last night around 2:30 am. The version is MDN 2.4.6-19 (Mt. Sherman).



Great... Brighthouse you've screwed up again. Can anyone tell me in case I missing something why I can no longer group my favorite channels in the Guide anymore. I shouldn't have to linearly cycle through the favorites button to traverse the Guide. I really liked seeing the channels I actually watch all together in once place. Please return this feature back.


We do seem to have gained frame-by-frame back. When paused, pressing the Fast-forward and rewind keys now do what looks like frame-by-frame.


But dammit, give me back my Guide.


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17270289
> 
> 
> Great... Brighthouse you've screwed up again. Can anyone tell me in case I missing something why I can no longer group my favorite channels in the Guide anymore.



Same here. I want my favorites grouped in the guide again!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Well after searching the net for other markets using this version of MDN, they all seem to have lost the favorites feature and this version has been around since at least July. They only seem to be talking about MDN 3.0 as the next version and it's not clear if the Guide will be fixed then either, although some mentioned the possibility of a favorites only view in the Guide. Still doesn't answer the question of why remove it in the first place. This is going to make using the guide much more of a pain.


----------



## wsondermann

You can still browse through favorites in the guide by pressing the Fav button.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/17277578
> 
> 
> You can still browse through favorites in the guide by pressing the Fav button.



Yes, but just not the same by any means.


----------



## Hakemon

Just got myself a new receiver, Sony DTS/DolbyDigital, the likes.


Well, when I use optical connection from the cable box to the receiver, and have Dolby Digital selected, the audio sometimes cuts in and out, or is no audio at all... If I connect the optical cable to the TV itself (which is connected to the cable box by HDMI), I get only PCM 48KHz (only gets audio with the cable box digital out set to HDMI)..


TV: Samsung LN40A530

Receiver: Sony STR-DE575

Cable Box: 4250HDC


Please help! I thought it was bad signal related, but if I tune to another channel and come back, it may stay working..


----------



## Barry928

Bad optical port on the cable box?


----------



## Hakemon

I"m not too sure on that. I just tried the coax digital out, and it did the same thing.


The whole time it flickers, the "LFE" light on the receiver flickers on and off, but it does have a "lock" on it.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

New version seems to bring some new bugs. When watching one of my recordings tonight, I found that just this recording had lost the ability to fast-forward and rewind properly. It also seem to screw up the new frame-by-frame feature as well. When fast-forwarding instead of seeing rapid shots from the skipped over footage, I'd just see a freeze frame of where I started and then occasionally maybe see it change to another freeze frame so returning back to play was kind of a crap shoot on where I'd end up. It was quite odd and something I hadn't seen before. Restarting the box didn't fix the issue, but my other recordings and live tv did not have the same issue.


----------



## MattKey

hakemon, you say you are set to "Dolby Digital" do you actually mean "Dolby AC3?" Dolby Digital is not a choice in audio coding under the "devices" selection on my DVR remote setup button..... do your other optical devices work correctly, dvd, game boxes etc. try hooking any one of those up to the input on the receiver you would use for the cable box optical input. On my system my receiver is limited to only two optical and one coaxial audio input so i use an audio switcher which connects three different optical inputs into one of the two receiver inputs. whether i dedicate one input for my cable box or run my digital optical from my cable box to the optical switcher and then to the receiver input I have no problems whatsoever. If all other devices work for you I would guess you have an audio coding output problem with your box.....


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/17285026
> 
> 
> hakemon, you say you are set to "Dolby Digital" do you actually mean "Dolby AC3?" Dolby Digital is not a choice in audio coding under the "devices" selection on my DVR remote setup button..... do your other optical devices work correctly, dvd, game boxes etc. try hooking any one of those up to the input on the receiver you would use for the cable box optical input. On my system my receiver is limited to only two optical and one coaxial audio input so i use an audio switcher which connects three different optical inputs into one of the two receiver inputs. whether i dedicate one input for my cable box or run my digital optical from my cable box to the optical switcher and then to the receiver input I have no problems whatsoever. If all other devices work for you I would guess you have an audio coding output problem with your box.....



Everything else I have works great. Just watched a Bluray via DTS on optical from my PS3.


On mine, it's labeled Dolby Digital (though DD old name was AC3 which is the codec name).


See here: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...edragon/dd.jpg 

(Edit, before you say I'm overheating the cable box, I put that there for just a few seconds. I'm very anal about equipment cooling and ventilation..)


This is the receiver I got. I customized the input name for a forum I'm on: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...gon/stereo.jpg


----------



## MattKey

this image http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...edragon/dd.jpg shows the cable setup page for your audio setup right? Why does it show you have HDMI selected instead of DD or Dolby ac3?, I assume you have already tried the Dolby Digi selection and this picture just coincidently shows you have coding set for HDMI. As i said before, if coding set to Dolby digital as your previous post mentions doesn't work for you, I would assume its a Cable box issue of some sort......


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/17286204
> 
> 
> this image http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...edragon/dd.jpg shows the cable setup page for your audio setup right? Why does it show you have HDMI selected instead of DD or Dolby ac3?, I assume you have already tried the Dolby Digi selection and this picture just coincidently shows you have coding set for HDMI. As i said before, if coding set to Dolby digital as your previous post mentions doesn't work for you, I would assume its a Cable box issue of some sort......



It was set to HDMI because at the time I took that pic this morning, I had unplogged the toslink into my PS3 for the time being, so I set it back to HDMI..


Since most of the shows in surround sound I'd listen to are on local channels, I'll just plug the toslink into my TV's jack, as my TV does allow it's ATSC tuner to forward bitstream to toslink..


----------



## Maya68

Anybody have some channels dropping out tonight?


----------



## gearm

I got a dropout earlier... its totally out now...


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/17289197
> 
> 
> Anybody have some channels dropping out tonight?



Yes. I was about to post this. All channels are gone. I disconnected my box thinking my HD DVR was not working (sometimes it does that), but my living room HD DVR channels are also gone.


My brother in law, who lives about, 30 miles from me, just called me that all his channels went down.


Internet still working. (Obviously, I am posting here)


What is going on?

*UPDATE: Movie channels are working, HBO, cinemax, Starz, etc. It appears HD channels are affected by this*. Although regular ESPN channels are out.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/17289197
> 
> 
> Anybody have some channels dropping out tonight?



Yeah, it's happening here too, on both digital and analog.


And BHN Web site has slowed to a crawl.


----------



## Maya68

I am in zip 32825. East Orlando, near Waterford Lakes. I can see 136 and a few other channels but not many...

All BHN numbers are busy, BTW.


----------



## gearm

I can't get thru to support... guess its affecting alot of people... I am in East Orlando as well...


They better fix it in the next 20 min before Stargate Universe comes on!


----------



## wsondermann

I'm in West Orlando and am having the same issue.


----------



## wjim

It is out in the Lake Mary area


----------



## VGPOP

They better fix this by tomorrow at noon. Saturday is sports heaven for me.


----------



## Barry928

Some HD channels are still working for me. Discovery HD theater and others. Watching 007 on WGN until this gets fixed.


----------



## qqqqq

Most cable HD channels (not locals or SHOWHD) are out for me in Viera, rebooted 8300HD and it's now stuck on E-13


----------



## bluejay

Add Melbourne to the list


----------



## paulv4

New Smyrna Beach..........analog and digital all out.


----------



## wsondermann

Local news is starting to report on the outage. Apparently it's affecting the entire CFL system. No word on what the cause is or when it'll be fixed.


----------



## Maya68

Twitter is all abuzz with angry Brighthouse customers...


----------



## Spriteman

kissimmee same here. the 8300HD (dvr) started stuttering and freezing up on all channels today. finally attempted reboot -- no go. gets hung up on 3rd or 4th square on the mystro splash screen progress bar -- sits there for 10 or 15 minutes then sometimes finally boots, but all I get is snow on the screen.


oddly, the two 4250HDC boxes work fine. tried calling BHN, but obviously they have quite a few callers and all I get is a busy signal ...... what a news flash ....


----------



## Stanislav

My mother's BHN analog cable is 98% out in East Orlando. Only channels still working, oddly, are WKMG, WHLV, Disney, and ShopNBC. (An odd assortment.) Everything else has been blank or freeze-framed since just before 8 pm. Whatever's happening, given the geographic spread, it's definitely a major meltdown. I've been watching OTA to see if any of the locals are teasing an upcoming/breaking news item about this situation, but nada noted so far. But 35's website has a brief update reporting on the outage, which they say extends from Orlando to Ormond Beach (and obviously much farther, given the posts here this evening). They say they will have more details on their 10 pm news.


----------



## jaw5279

Seems to be back in Lake Mary.


----------



## wsondermann

Looks like all the channels just returned here.


----------



## Stanislav

Update: my mother says all channels are back as of about 5 minutes ago (about 9:15).


----------



## Spriteman

back online here in kissimmee also ..... man someone tripped over the wrong cord ........


----------



## the64gto

Wooooo! Just did a BHN speed test....32624/1298


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, I think I found a connection with my toslink issue.


Everytime I turn my TV off and on, the cable box reverts back to HDMI audio, therefor pushing Toslink in PCM 48KHz mode (2 channel max), and out of Dolby Digital mode..


This sucks, the cable box never runs the way I want it to, just ignores my settings anyway.


----------



## HDOrlando

I remember last year when this happened for a whole afternoon in December. Att U-Verse had just come in and Bright House not only gave us a service credit and free Showtime but we got our 4 new HD channels (USA, sci-fi, Travel and FX) 2 weeks early.


Hopefully, they do this again.


I'm going to call them as Friday is my TV night.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Lessons learned...


When the outage happened, I still got a few channels.


On analog I got CH 16, the TV guide channel, and The weather channel.


On digital, I got all of the sports package, a couple HD network channels, and a few digital tier channels.


At the time, I was watching a hockey game on NHL Network. Well stupid me decided to reboot the box. Well, Mystro won't finish a reboot until the cable is back. Bye Bye hockey game. DOH!


Ended up watching Ch16, as I had no other choice... WWE Smackdown.. It was either that or weather.


----------



## moraseski

In the Sentinel, there is an ad that says on 11/3, the following go to SDV:

FitTV 122

CNBC World 125

Bloomberg 126

Ovation 151

Current TV 156

EWTN 169

Jewelry TV 176

Disney Channel HD 1335

Science Channel HD 1348

Centric 175


New HD channels on SDV:

Sun Sports HD 1031

Fox Sports Florida HD 1050


Jim


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/17290829
> 
> 
> In the Sentinel, there is an ad that says on 11/3, the following go to SDV:
> 
> FitTV 122
> 
> CNBC World 125
> 
> Bloomberg 126
> 
> Ovation 151
> 
> Current TV 156
> 
> EWTN 169
> 
> Jewelry TV 176
> 
> Disney Channel HD 1335
> 
> Science Channel HD 1348
> 
> Centric 175
> 
> 
> New HD channels on SDV:
> 
> Sun Sports HD 1031
> 
> Fox Sports Florida HD 1050
> 
> 
> Jim



Two new HD channels only? Well, at least it's something. I am assuming it has something to do with the Magic playing already since both channels broadcast their games. Although we got their games on Channel 1000. But now we will those channels 24/7, which is good.


If they are moving those channels to SDV, that means they are getting ready to get more HD channels.


I hope they hit 100 HD channels by Dec. 31st. Still 34 HD channels remaining.


----------



## Hakemon

Yea, um, is anyone else having a problem getting their cable box to output Dolby Digital through the optical jack with HDMI to the TV? Mine keeps wanting to switch back to HDMI audio everytime the TV is turned on, causing the toslink to go into stereo PCM mode.


----------



## HDOrlando

That will make for 34 more HD channels in last 60 days of the year. The SDV for the other stuff does mean they want to get more space for those new channels.


The benefit of having 24/7 feeds is....


1) We no longer have to wait for Bright House to flip on the switch for the games. Sometimes they do it for the pregame late and others they sometimes do not do it until the middle of the game.


2) When Sun Sports and FS Florida are airing HD events up against each other, we can now see both events in HD instead of one.


This rarely happened though until the stretch run of baseball season and could also happen Saturdays during College Football season when Sun/FS Florida air HD games that come from those Fox College Sports channels.


The only time a problem can occur now is at the start of baseball season when the Magic, Lightning, Marlins and Rays are playing at the same time.


Hopefully, 1000 will become an alternate feed.


Thanks for finding this in the paper.


----------



## Hakemon

I can't tune to BioHD. Says to try again later, and countless trying again later results to the same screen.


----------



## VGPOP

After the problem yesterday, anyone experienced with loss of recording programs?


I DVR'd *CSI: Miami* that aired last Monday on CBS HD. I know it recorded it because I saw it. I am about to watch it, and it's not there!


I went to RECORDING LOG, and I check the program it has this message:


"*The set-top was unable to record this program (7)*"


Anyone had this problem?


----------



## MattKey

vgpop:


you say "I know it recorded it because I saw it. I am about to watch it, and it's not there!"


where you say "I saw it" are you meaning you actually saw the recording in your list of shows and where you say "I am about to watch it, and it's not there!" do you mean you go to your list of recorded shows and start to play the CSI Miami show in question and there is nothing but black playing?


or are you actually meaning that you set the dvr to record the show and saw that it was scheduled to record in your list of recordings but the box actually never did do the actual record.


if the latter is the case, I have had this happen approximately 5-10 times in the last few weeks for no apparent reason ie: the tuners weren't being used for other recordings, dvr request to skip an upcoming recording message that pops up when watching something or even random reboots etc. it just plain didn't record the requested shows for no good reason and when I checked my recording log for these events I would either get your message...."The set-top was unable to record this program" or I would get the message "The channel was unavailable......"


point being I don't think the outage had anything to do with this intermittent issue if indeed your problem was like mine, random non-recordings. if your problem was indeed CSI Miami being recorded onto your dvr and then mysteriously disappearing after the outage, that's a whole different can of worms.....


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/17294698
> 
> 
> vgpop:
> 
> 
> you say "I know it recorded it because I saw it. I am about to watch it, and it's not there!"
> 
> 
> where you say "I saw it" are you meaning you actually saw the recording in your list of shows and where you say "I am about to watch it, and it's not there!" do you mean you go to your list of recorded shows and start to play the CSI Miami show in question and there is nothing but black playing?
> 
> 
> or are you actually meaning that you set the dvr to record the show and saw that it was scheduled to record in your list of recordings but the box actually never did do the actual record.
> 
> 
> if the latter is the case, I have had this happen approximately 5-10 times in the last few weeks for no apparent reason ie: the tuners weren't being used for other recordings, dvr request to skip an upcoming recording message that pops up when watching something or even random reboots etc. it just plain didn't record the requested shows for no good reason and when I checked my recording log for these events I would either get your message...."The set-top was unable to record this program" or I would get the message "The channel was unavailable......"
> 
> 
> point being I don't think the outage had anything to do with this intermittent issue if indeed your problem was like mine, random non-recordings. if your problem was indeed CSI Miami being recorded onto your dvr and then mysteriously disappearing after the outage, that's a whole different can of worms.....



I saw the HD DVR record the show on Monday from 10:00pm to 11:02pm (that's the time I have set it up). After the program, and days after I actually clicked on LIST to see what shows I have DVR'd and the program was there, recorded. *CSI:Miami MON* (my girlfriend also saw it all this week, everytime she wants to see a recording program, she watches more recording that I do).


Yesterday evening I clicked LIST againt to play the program, and it's gone.


I was very surprised by this.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

FYI, you can watch CBS shows like CSI: Miami in HD on Demand for free on channel 1305.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17295656
> 
> 
> FYI, you can watch CBS shows like CSI: Miami in HD on Demand for free on channel 1305.



Thank you! Yesterday, when I went to bed I thought of this. I knew we have a channel that provides HD programs, but I completely forgot about it.


At least it's good to know about this.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17292102
> 
> 
> Yea, um, is anyone else having a problem getting their cable box to output Dolby Digital through the optical jack with HDMI to the TV? Mine keeps wanting to switch back to HDMI audio everytime the TV is turned on, causing the toslink to go into stereo PCM mode.



I have seen this before. The cable box is trying to "help" you by detecting the display at startup and switching the audio to hdmi. I will request this be changed in a future software update. What other bugs do we want to report? Please list your exact set top model number.


----------



## allowiches

Samsung STB problems


Minor complaint: Jumpy fast forward and rewind.


Medium to big complaint: No buffering of tuners while watching recorded shows or the other tuner.


My biggest complaint on my Samsung box is the frequent failing to record a scheduled show and "Channel was not available (2)" reported in the log.


It happened again Friday night. I knew something was set to record on SYFYHD. I was watching another channel and noticed the red record light did not come on. I tuned to SYFYHD and it showed in the info box the REC indicator with a broken line through it. I went to the log and it said the channel was not available. Huh? I'm looking at it. By the way nothing else was recording at the time. I tried to manually record it with the record button and I got the same result with a second item logged. I went to the 8300HDC (we now have 2 DVR's since a backup is necessary!) and started the recording with no problems.


----------



## Nayan

I am really starting to feel bad as I have really had no issues with my 8300HDC. I do have the same issue as Hakemon with the audio but it's just a minor one compared to what some of you folks have! If I could have one thing back from the old software that I miss dearly is when you were watching a show, you could go to the guide and the show would be listed instead of having to type it in. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## Butch32940

I have an HD830 cable box. Lately, my recordings have ended a minute or two early. I know that I can exend the recording time to compensate but is there any other way to correct this. It seems to happen on all of my recordings.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butch32940* /forum/post/17306239
> 
> 
> I have an HD830 cable box. Lately, my recordings have ended a minute or two early. I know that I can exend the recording time to compensate but is there any other way to correct this. It seems to happen on all of my recordings.



I am also having a problem on one of my two 8300HD boxes. Often, recordings are being cut short by varying amounts of time. A 30 min recording may be 16 minutes long and 1 hour recording may be 6 mins long. Other times everythign works fine. Very frustrating. Any one have similar experience or suggestions?


----------



## Nayan

My 8300 did the same thing last night. I had it set to record an hour and a half show and only got 51 minutes of it. I did notice that this only happens if I am recording late at night, from around 1 to 3 a.m. but my recordings from 8 to 11 are always there.


----------



## HDOrlando

Tampa is getting these 17 channels on Nov 18.


Hopefully we will get a November update besides the 24/7 Sun and Fs Florida channels.


BBC America HD - Channel 752

Cartoon Network HD - Channel 753

Crime and Investigation HD - Channel 754

E! HD - Channel 755

Fox Business Network HD - Channel 756

FUSE HD -Channel 757

G4 HD - Channel 758

Investigation Discovery HD - Channel 759

Headline News HD - Channel 760

IFC HD - Channel 761

MSNBC HD - Channel 762

Disney XD HD - Channel 763

Planet Green HD - Channel 764

Style HD - Channel 765

TCM HD - Channel 766

History International HD - Channel 767

WE HD - Channel 768


----------



## VGPOP

Great list. We will probably end up getting those as well. I want more movie channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Definitely.


It feel pretty much in line with other Bright House updates or future updates that have been announced.


Here is my updated little chart as I keep track of what happens on other systems. Hopefully we get more HBO's. I hope they l;ay off the rest of the movie channels as people are probably dropping those due to the economy.


After Tampa's 11/18 additions, the channel differences between Tampa and Orlando are as follows.


Orlando:


TMC HD

Starz HD

Smithsonian HD OD


Tampa Bay


Outdoor Channel HD

Fuel HD

Game HD

HD PPV Events OD

4 Big Ten Network HD alternates

BBC America HD

Cartoon Network HD

Crime and Investigation Network HD

Disney XD HD

E! HD

Fox Business HD

FUSE HD

G4 HD

HNN HD

History International HD

Investigation Discovery HD

IFC HD

MSNBC HD

Planet Green HD

Style HD

TCM HD

WE HD


Here are other channels on other BH systems


Big Ten Network HD OD

Cinemax West HD

HBO West HD

HBO2 HD West

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Latino West HD

Showtime East HD

Showtime West HD

Showtime 2 West HD

Starz West HD

Team HD

TMC HD West

TV One HD

The Weather Channel HD


Here are other channels on TWC systems (BH piggybacks on their deals).


HBO 2 HD

HBO Comedy-HD

HBO Family-HD

HBO Latino HD

HBO Signature HD

HBO Zone-HD

MoreMax-HD

ActionMAX-HD

5StarMAX-HD

ThrillerMAX-HD

WMAX-HD

@MAX-HD

OuterMAX-HD

Showtime 2 HD

ShowCase-HD

ShowExtreme-HD

TMCxtra-HD

Starz Comedy-HD

Starz Edge-HD

Starz Kids & Family-HD

Encore-HD

QVC HD

HSN HD

RFD-TV HD

Lifetime Television-HD

truTV-HD

Oxygen-HD

Jewlery TV-HD


Rumored to have deals in place


Chiller-HD

Sleuth-HD


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.orlandodigital.tv/ good Website.

Comcast Orlando people got your World of More Letter yet?

NFL Red Zone is the only channel that doesn't Broadcast all day long I think.


----------



## wjim

Is Golf HD only off in the Lake Mary area?


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17327823
> 
> 
> Is Golf HD only off in the Lake Mary area?



Out in Oviedo too.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17327823
> 
> 
> Is Golf HD only off in the Lake Mary area?



I'm having trouble with all SDV channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sometimes I have trouble with the SDV stuff.


When we first got Versus, mine did not work for the first few days after rebooting it like three times.


Sometimes Chiller will not work but it's like when you lose the sound.


If your on a SD channel, go to an HD and vice versa and the sounds picks back up.


It can be frustrating at times but it's all about the rush for those HD channels and after we get Sun and FS Florida (so glad we won't have to wait for switch to flip anymore on 1000) on 11/3, we will get 34 more channels over the next two months.


SDV can suck at times. The more HD is worth it to me.


----------



## JH2003

The software change that made the 'Favorites' go away in the guide is very disappointing. As our 'favorites' are limited to about 12 channels and we could easily see what was scheduled. Now one must hit the 'favorote' key to see each favorite show up, but not side by side with other favorites. I see this as a problem of many channels, HD or otherwise. Since BHN is paying (us paying) for so many HD channels, we are being forced to see what is on most of them rather than just our favorites. Will enough complaints result in returing the listing of 'favorites' as we used to have it?


----------



## MattKey

My software allows me to sort by favorites, not sure why you would not have that feature......


----------



## PerfectCr

Sorry to be a bit off topic with this question but are any AT&T Cellular customers having any issues with their coverage this evening? I've had zero bars to "Searching" to "No Service" all night on my iPhone and my wife's. I can't call AT&T to find out (no signal) and I figured there might be some AT&T cell users here. Thx!


----------



## xteddyx

this question is for James if he is still around if not any one else can feel to take a stab in the dark.


i know this is an hdtv form but this has been helpful before with my roadrunner so ill ask again


recently i have been getting random disconnects at all times of the day. the cable internet will go down and stay down for some times 50 min to an hour. all the time this is happening the tvs are just fine. i have checked all the equipment on my end to rule out any bad routers or switches. so i gave up and called a tech out. he was not able to see any signal issues and replaced the main splitter the splits the internet off from the amplifier for the tvs. i am about 99.9 percent positive this has not fixed the issue.


do you have any tips on how i can bring this issue to brighthouse's attention short of having them roll a truck every time the cable goes down. when the issue is that my chances of the problem being recreated while a tech is here is slim.


i have talked to other people in my neighborhood and they seam to be having the same issues.


thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Mdurnin

Like JH2003 said, since the last S/W "upgrade" favorites are no longer grouped together. I can not find any "sort by favorites" option. Where do you find it?


I have called to complain several times. I only get an ackowledgement of the change and "duly noted", but no indication BH views this as a problem.


8300 HD DVR box.


Thanks.


----------



## MattKey

to get "sort by favorites" on my remote I press "settings", then select "favorite channels" where i get two choices "set up favorites" and "sort by favorites" I then select the "sort by favorites" choice where i get The choices "favorites first" or "all channels" I select "favorites first" and then when I use the guide on my remote I see the listings of all my favorites first, followed by the remainder of the channels.


----------



## Mdurnin

Thanks for the explanation. I no longer get the "sort by favorites" option, just "setup".


I'll call BH again tomorrow...


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mdurnin* /forum/post/17344225
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I no longer get the "sort by favorites" option, just "setup".
> 
> 
> I'll call BH again tomorrow...



I initially thought that I was losing my 'tech ability' when told that the sort by favorites was still there. However, Mdurmin has confirmed the the recent upgrade has removed the ability to display favorites grouped together. At least there are two of us that lost this capability.


----------



## VGPOP

When are _we_ getting this new technology?
*

Bright House rolls out new tech*



Bright House Networks has rolled out new technology that allows its digital cable customers to restart live television programming from the beginning.


Start Over is a new, free service launched in the company's Birmingham area territory on Sept. 22 that is available to customers with digital boxes. No extra equipment is needed, though the service is not yet available on all channels.


.......


Here's how it works. A customer scanning a channel may come across a show in progress. A Start Over button appears on the screen if the channel is a part of the service.


The customer has to press the select button on the digital remote control when the Start Over prompt appears, then press select again to restart the show.


If a show is on from 8 to 9 p.m., customers can restart a show multiple times during that hour. You can pause the show, rewind it or fast-forward, similar to a DVR, Horne said.


The only catch: Start Over works only while the show is still on.




http://blog.al.com/businessnews/2009...t_new_tec.html


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17354045
> 
> 
> When are _we_ getting this new technology?
> *
> 
> Bright House rolls out new tech*
> 
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks has rolled out new technology that allows its digital cable customers to restart live television programming from the beginning.
> 
> 
> Start Over is a new, free service launched in the company's Birmingham area territory on Sept. 22 that is available to customers with digital boxes. No extra equipment is needed, though the service is not yet available on all channels.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> Here's how it works. A customer scanning a channel may come across a show in progress. A Start Over button appears on the screen if the channel is a part of the service.
> 
> 
> The customer has to press the select button on the digital remote control when the Start Over prompt appears, then press select again to restart the show.
> 
> 
> If a show is on from 8 to 9 p.m., customers can restart a show multiple times during that hour. You can pause the show, rewind it or fast-forward, similar to a DVR, Horne said.
> 
> 
> The only catch: Start Over works only while the show is still on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.al.com/businessnews/2009...t_new_tec.html





This will be rolling out soon. Def date, not exactly sure. But soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think we were supposed to get this like a year ago.


MisterJ: Do you have sources that tell you it's rolling out soon and any word on when were getting those final 34 HD channels for this year?


They have 2 1/2 months to meet the 100 by year's end goal and Sun/FS Florida arive 11/3.


The real question is if we will get an update sometime in November or if they are going to do them all in one shot come December.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/17328323
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with all SDV channels.



I had several SDV channels off last night. Tried to tune in NBA TV for the Cleveland - Washington preseason game and it was not available in HD. I then started surfing down the channels to see how many SDV channels were not available and of course the yellow A button try again is worthless. I found about three or four SDV channels not available. This is pretty common for me to have several not available.


Is this common to everyone?


----------



## allowiches

I had really bad pixilation on my recording of Survivor (1060) about 20 minutes in to it. It lasted through the show and was unwatchable. I just FF through it hoping it would clear up. It didn't. My wife recorded another show on CW (sorry, I don't know the channel number) at 8:00 and it was fine. So I'm guessing it was a problem with WKMG. Anyone else have a problem last night?


----------



## km106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/17365772
> 
> 
> I had really bad pixilation on my recording of Survivor (1060) about 20 minutes in to it. It lasted through the show and was unwatchable. I just FF through it hoping it would clear up. It didn't. My wife recorded another show on CW (sorry, I don't know the channel number) at 8:00 and it was fine. So I'm guessing it was a problem with WKMG. Anyone else have a problem last night?



I recorded Survivor OTA and there was not one glitch, so it must have been a BrightHouse issue.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/17365772
> 
> 
> I had really bad pixilation on my recording of Survivor (1060) about 20 minutes in to it. It lasted through the show and was unwatchable. I just FF through it hoping it would clear up. It didn't.



Catch what you missed on channel 1305.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17358390
> 
> 
> I think we were supposed to get this like a year ago.
> 
> 
> MisterJ: Do you have sources that tell you it's rolling out soon and any word on when were getting those final 34 HD channels for this year?
> 
> 
> They have 2 1/2 months to meet the 100 by year's end goal and Sun/FS Florida arive 11/3.
> 
> 
> The real question is if we will get an update sometime in November or if they are going to do them all in one shot come December.




It was supposed to roll out last year, but there were some issues, but it supposed to be coming soon.

I haven't heard about HD channels other than FS and Sun.


----------



## moraseski

Did anybody have problems with Fringe last night (Thursday)? My recording log said "The set-top was unable to record this program."


Jim


----------



## MattKey

Fringe made it ok to my dvr, i watched it tonight (Friday)


----------



## HDOrlando

Hopefully, start over happens soon.


Stinks that no new HD is being mentioned.


My hope is we will get our final 34 HD channels in two updates instead of a big one during the last week of december over the next 2 1/2 months.


----------



## allowiches

Fringe was fine for me too.


----------



## bubbalou32

I've been having this number string 2.4.6-19 appear in a small blue banner at the bottom of the screen on every channel. It appears on the left on some channels, sometimes on the right. This is not originating from the TV or DVD player so I assume it must be from BH.


Or is it possible aliens are trying to contact me?


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bubbalou32* /forum/post/17383614
> 
> 
> I've been having this number string 2.4.6-19 appear in a small blue banner at the bottom of the screen on every channel. It appears on the left on some channels, sometimes on the right. This is not originating from the TV or DVD player so I assume it must be from BH.
> 
> 
> Or is it possible aliens are trying to contact me?



I think the aliens are trying to tell you what MDN version the mother ship is operating on!



At least that's what I found on google, don't know how to stop unfortunately.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/17384658
> 
> 
> I think the aliens are trying to tell you what MDN version the mother ship is operating on!
> 
> 
> 
> At least that's what I found on google, don't know how to stop unfortunately.



Try holding Last for about 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Nayan

November 19, new channels! (all SDV)


HD:

MSNBC

Headline News

Cartoon Network

History International

G4

Crime and Investigation

BBC America (oh yeah!!!!)

E!

Fuse


Premium HD:

Showtime Too

Showtime Showcase

Showtime Extreme


International channels (prices range from 3.99 to 24.99 extra a month)

Deutsche Welle-9.99

RAITALIA-9.99

TV5Monde-9.99

Antenna Satellite Channel-14.99

Channel One Russia-14.99

RTPI-3.99

Arabic Radio and Television-12.99

SET Asia-14.99

Saigon Broadcasting-14.99

The Filipino Channel-11.99

Television Korea-12.99

TV Japan-24.99

ETTV-ET-Super-12.99


Hallmark, Discover Health and Style will no longer be on standard cable, you'll need a box for these now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Was this in the Sentinel this morning? Where did you get this info?


If this is true, we will get 22 more HD channels between the 19th and Dec 31.


I'm pumped about MSNBC HD, Cartoon Network and somewhat happy about G4 and CI.


Wish were getting I.D. and some HBO HD instead of SHo but we get 22 more by year's end so I'm happy.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17386381
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Was this in the Sentinel this morning? Where did you get this info?
> 
> 
> If this is true, we will get 22 more HD channels between the 19th and Dec 31.
> 
> 
> I'm pumped about MSNBC HD, Cartoon Network and somewhat happy about G4 and CI.
> 
> 
> Wish were getting I.D. and some HBO HD instead of SHo but we get 22 more by year's end so I'm happy.



Page A11 of today's Sentinel.


Jim


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17386381
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Was this in the Sentinel this morning? Where did you get this info?
> 
> 
> If this is true, we will get 22 more HD channels between the 19th and Dec 31.
> 
> 
> I'm pumped about MSNBC HD, Cartoon Network and somewhat happy about G4 and CI.
> 
> 
> Wish were getting I.D. and some HBO HD instead of SHo but we get 22 more by year's end so I'm happy.



A huge ad in Florida Today. I am so excited about BBC America and am glad MSNBC and History International are coming. I hope we do get more before years end though and I really wish they would add GSN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sounds awesome.


Right now, we have 64 HD channels.


We get Sun Sports HD and FS Florida HD two weeks from today on Nov 3.


Then we get these 12 HD channels two weeks and two days later bringing our count to 78 HD Channels.


They seem intent on getting too or at least close or maybe even over 100 HD channels by year's end so I'm very hopeful.


Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17385613
> 
> 
> November 19, new channels! (all SDV)
> 
> 
> HD:
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> Headline News
> 
> Cartoon Network
> 
> History International
> 
> G4
> 
> Crime and Investigation
> 
> BBC America (oh yeah!!!!)
> 
> E!
> 
> Fuse
> 
> 
> Premium HD:
> 
> Showtime Too
> 
> Showtime Showcase
> 
> Showtime Extreme
> 
> 
> International channels (prices range from 3.99 to 24.99 extra a month)
> 
> Deutsche Welle-9.99
> 
> RAITALIA-9.99
> 
> TV5Monde-9.99
> 
> Antenna Satellite Channel-14.99
> 
> Channel One Russia-14.99
> 
> RTPI-3.99
> 
> Arabic Radio and Television-12.99
> 
> SET Asia-14.99
> 
> Saigon Broadcasting-14.99
> 
> The Filipino Channel-11.99
> 
> Television Korea-12.99
> 
> TV Japan-24.99
> 
> ETTV-ET-Super-12.99
> 
> 
> Hallmark, Discover Health and Style will no longer be on standard cable, you'll need a box for these now.



The international channels sound interesting. Are they English versions or in the native language - TV5Monde in French or Deutsche Welle in German?


----------



## MattKey

BBC America HD! Excellent news


----------



## VGPOP

Fantastic news!


A little surprised they went with three Showtimes for more movie channels.



But hey, we're getting there!


Love it.


(I was going to mention that Brighthouse usually advertise the new HD channels in the sentinel exactly ONE MONTH before it airs)


80 channels in


20 to go...


----------



## Nayan

The Japanese tv looks to be some in English and some with subtitles. I don't know if it'd be worth the extra money though, that's quite a bit!


----------



## HDOrlando

VPGOP,


It seems that way in terms of announcing one month ahead of time.


My count is 78 HD Channels. Let me know how you got 80 as I want to make sure we all have the right count.


Keep in mind they do not count channel 1000 which will likely be used as an alternate for Sun/FS Florida and college football games from that new ESPN deal or CFN13 HD in thei count.


It really sounds like they are going to meet that goal and expect another announcement right before our Nov 19 update.


I'll post my BH chart sometime again.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17309670
> 
> 
> Tampa is getting these 17 channels on Nov 18.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will get a November update besides the 24/7 Sun and Fs Florida channels.
> 
> *BBC America HD* - Channel 752
> *Cartoon Network HD* - Channel 753
> *Crime and Investigation HD* - Channel 754
> *E! HD* - Channel 755
> 
> Fox Business Network HD - Channel 756
> *FUSE HD* -Channel 757
> *G4 HD* - Channel 758
> 
> Investigation Discovery HD - Channel 759
> *Headline News HD* - Channel 760
> 
> IFC HD - Channel 761
> *MSNBC HD* - Channel 762
> 
> Disney XD HD - Channel 763
> 
> Planet Green HD - Channel 764
> 
> Style HD - Channel 765
> 
> TCM HD - Channel 766
> *History International HD* - Channel 767
> 
> WE HD - Channel 768



Channels in bold are the ones we are getting, plus three showtimes.


And you are right, HDOrlando, the count is 78 (not 80)


22 channels to go. I am assuming the remaining of this list, plus more HBO, Cinemax, Starz channels.


At least they are not wasting our time with West feeds for movie channels. They're being smart.


That's good to know.


----------



## HDOrlando

VPGOP,


Your probably right on the remaining 22.


I expect a lot from the movie channels channels and stuff remaining on the list.


The Viacom stuff (Spike, Nick, Comedy Central, Music channels), HD Net, NFL Network are the things that seem to be out of the question.


TWC also has other stuff like The Weather Channel, Lifetime, RFD-TV amongst other things that could be part of the update.


We should know the rest of the channels by Thanksgiving and hopefully they go over 100.


----------



## Cuneiform

HDORLANDO,


I, for one, certainly miss HDNET movies. Why do you think that the return of HDNET is out of the question? What is the Viacom business relationship to HDNET and BH?


My wife and I really prefer our movies without commercials or those quirky little characters running along the bottom of the screen. HDNET was a welcome channel in our home while it lasted.


----------



## HDOrlando

Cuneiform,


The Viacom, HDNet and NFL Network situations all have to do with Time Warner.


They are BrightHouse's negoiating partner and piggyback on their deals.


If they do not have something, Bright House will not either.


I would imagine the Viacom's get done soon there as TWC announced Spike and Nick for NY. That situation is workable and I think likely to get done.


TWC's problem with HDNet is HDNet wanted the regular HDNet on digital basic with other HD channels while keeping HDNet movies on the $6 HD Pak. HDNet offered to lower their price so they could get this done but TWC passed and Smithsonian and Mav tv (Not one good review on Mav Tv) were added to the pak.


As far as I've heard, they have not been talking so this standoff could be a while.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform* /forum/post/17391657
> 
> 
> HDORLANDO,
> 
> 
> I, for one, certainly miss HDNET movies. Why do you think that the return of HDNET is out of the question? What is the Viacom business relationship to HDNET and BH?
> 
> 
> My wife and I really prefer our movies without commercials or those quirky little characters running along the bottom of the screen. HDNET was a welcome channel in our home while it lasted.



I would pay $6 for HD Net by itself. TWC/BHN have a bad case of rectocranial impaction.


----------



## mgsports

 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...-channels.html good sto some coming soon. Hope CFNEWS13 gets added to Comcast but in Kansas City Metro Sports is owned by TWCKC but Comcast Olathe/MO has it to so they could allow AT&T U-Verse,Comcast,S.Dish and so on to put in their Lineups.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/17395063
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...-channels.html good sto some coming soon. Hope CFNEWS13 gets added to Comcast.




CFNews13 won't be added to Comcast's line up. News 13 is owned by Bright House.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17354045
> 
> 
> When are _we_ getting this new technology?
> *
> 
> Bright House rolls out new tech*
> 
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks has rolled out new technology that allows its digital cable customers to restart live television programming from the beginning.
> 
> 
> Start Over is a new, free service launched in the company's Birmingham area territory on Sept. 22 that is available to customers with digital boxes. No extra equipment is needed, though the service is not yet available on all channels.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> Here's how it works. A customer scanning a channel may come across a show in progress. A Start Over button appears on the screen if the channel is a part of the service.
> 
> 
> The customer has to press the select button on the digital remote control when the Start Over prompt appears, then press select again to restart the show.
> 
> 
> If a show is on from 8 to 9 p.m., customers can restart a show multiple times during that hour. You can pause the show, rewind it or fast-forward, similar to a DVR, Horne said.
> 
> 
> The only catch: Start Over works only while the show is still on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.al.com/businessnews/2009...t_new_tec.html



Saw that technology at my grandparents house in pasco county. REALLY cool. Though, it looked like his box was running "sara" (is that what the OS is called?)


----------



## Hakemon

Oh great, here we go again.


Internet has been slipping on and off since the bright house van came by today and they screwed around with the pedestal.


Are they EVER going to just replace the damned thing? Even the digital cable TV "studders" every once in a while now too..


----------



## cdwillie76

Just started this morning but my cable in cutting in and out when connected over HDMI directly to my TV. I was going through my receiver but when I do that, I get nothing on my TV. I know there is a diagnostics screen I can popup to see what may be wrong but I forgot the code. I have the Explorer 8300HD. Just wondering if it is my box that is about to die or my cable is dorked up.


Oh, I am in West Melbourne...


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Golf19

In Lake Wales I have lost 608-1 and 610-1 NBC and CBS. I do not have a box but I do have a Qam tuner in the TV Has anyone eles lost these stations. The service tech was out and said it had to be my TV. I do get 613-1 and 628-1 Fox and ABC. Anyone getting these stations? Thanks


----------



## PerfectCr

Why did the Yankees game just turn to SD???


----------



## Hakemon

I know I'll be talking to a brick wall since BHN don't really like me anymore, but, is the 7/512KB tier getting an update ANY time soon? It's ridiculous trying to youtube with this speed, especially since the longer I am on youtube, the slower it gets (it really looks like youtube is being throttled to me, all computers get this behavior and affects each other too..)


Let alone uploading to youtube, argh, then it slows down web surfing really bad.


We don't pay all this money for nothing, and AT&T has laid Uverse in our neighborhood, and it's REALLY going to be tempting to change over.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Just upgrade to Turbo for $10 with 15/2mbit.


BHN has some promos on their combos right now where you can save the $10 just by asking them to switch you to the promo. I did that just a week or 2 ago by emailing them through the site asking to switch to the promo and now I'm paying $10 less for the next year at least.


----------



## Hakemon

Still, UVerse has a better pricing option than bright house, and considering BHN seems to have a flakey connection in my neighborhood all the time, back to square one. Why would I even want to keep BHN anymore?


$10 more? C'mon, we're all liven check by check, and me personally, NO check, unemployment checks only, which I hate using..


----------



## VGPOP

I just ordered my usual NBA League Pass package, and I am assuming this year we won't have games shown in HD, correct?


----------



## Hakemon

Lost internet twice in the past 2 hours..


I'm not going to call BHN, as it would only be a "cancel service please".


----------



## Hakemon

I'm detecting some serious throttling here.


Surf youtube too much and too fast, I lose youtube but all other sites fine. I go through google too fast, I loose that too.


Only way to get it back is to reset the modem, or it sometimes comes back by itself.


Netneutrality better kick it in fast, because I'm tired of ISP's ruling over what I do on the internet. I never bootleg or do anything illegal and get treated like crap by bright house..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I doubt it's throttling or we'd all be seeing it. You either have a lot of traffic congestion in your area or just have a bad connection. I don't see any of the issues you describe.


So, I guess you're left with either continuing to complain to BHN or leave. Also as to the $10 extra I mentioned, did you miss where I mentioned you could get the $10 right back off again by using their promos.


----------



## Hakemon

Yea I saw that, but after a year I'd have to start paying it again or go back to the slower outdated speeds.


I see an ISP doing 30mbps STANDARD for their customers, and BHN keeping with very outdated speeds. This is 2009, not 2003...


I have standards, and BHN screws them up all the time. I've had it with horrible service. I threaten to leave all the time, and am foolish to keep trying to see if they'll fix it.


But with not even a speed increase in the horizon or constantly need to schedule techs to come to my house only to say they can't do anything? Hell with BHN.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

If there's problems with the line quality or cabling you might be able to glean some info for BHN by monitoring your modem's system page.


If it works like mine, go to the following in your browser.

http://192.168.100.1/ 


You should see a page with a variety of information including the power levels which may be off for you. Here's mine:


Name - WebSTAR DPC2100R2

Hardware Version: 2.0

Software Version: v2.0.2r1256-060303

Receive Power Level: -2.3 dBmV

Transmit Power Level: 39.8 dBmV

Cable Modem Status: Operational


----------



## Hakemon

Here's mine..


About Your Modem

This page provides the basic information about your cable modem.


Name

WebSTAR DPC2100R2


Hardware Version

2.0


Software Version

v2.0.2r1256-060303


Receive Power Level

-4.6 dBmV


Transmit Power Level

51.8 dBmV


Cable Modem Status

Operational


----------



## JH2003

About Your Modem

This page provides the basic information about your cable modem.


Name

WebSTAR DPC2100R2

Modem Serial Number

200252113

Cable Modem MAC Address


Hardware Version

2.0

Software Version

v2.0.2r1256-060303

Receive Power Level

4.8 dBmV

Transmit Power Level

34.3 dBmV

Cable Modem Status

Operational


----------



## Hakemon

My receiving level is in the negative.


That's plugged right into the line from outside the house btw...


Can we get the pedestal fixed now yet?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Receiving level negative is normal from what I recall. More of an expert may have to speak to this, but your transmit level being that much higher than JH2003's and mine may be a problem. From what I understand, like the tv cable boxes, the power level should be in a sweet spot, too high or too low could cause issues.


According to DSL Reports, levels should be:

Receive/Downstream: -15dbmV to +15dbmV

Transmit/Upstream: 30dbmV to 53dbmV
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/9634 


You're very near the top side of the transmit range and maybe sometimes exceed it.


----------



## Hakemon

If it's this cable modem that is the problem, I swear, I've gone through 4 modems since getting Bright House in the late 90's.


Surely these things should last longer than that? We had a Toshiba modem since 03, and that one stayed till this year when it finally shorted out..


This is a new webstar that I got like a few months ago. It shouldn't already be having problems.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Power levels is not a modem problem, it's the signal strength not being attenuated down enough for a more reliable connection. If you continue to track high transmit levels you may be able to use that information to have a cable tech lower the signal to be more in the safe range. So, yes it would require another tech visit, but maybe more useful with the new information you're seeing.


I'd also track the speedtest results as well:
http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ 


Once you've gathered a history of Power level data (especially when you're noticing the problems) and speed data, I'd contact them with the details by email at http://cfl.brighthouse.com/contact_u...s/default.aspx which will make it easier to copy/paste the info rather than relay it over the phone to some level 1 person who only reads from a script.


----------



## Hakemon

I did a speedtest the other day..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...1at65714PM.png


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

That test seems fine for your connection speed. Definitely check the next time you're seeing problems. If the speed is good, then you may just be having an unrelated computer problem. You mentioned Youtube being a problem. Is your flash plugin up-to-date? Is your computer recent with a good amount of RAM? Those can definitely be performance factors over time with the poor performance that is flash.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17424955
> 
> 
> I'm detecting some serious throttling here.
> 
> 
> Surf youtube too much and too fast, I lose youtube but all other sites fine. I go through google too fast, I loose that too.
> 
> 
> Only way to get it back is to reset the modem, or it sometimes comes back by itself.
> 
> 
> Netneutrality better kick it in fast, because I'm tired of ISP's ruling over what I do on the internet. I never bootleg or do anything illegal and get treated like crap by bright house..



I was seeing that last night. Couldnt even load a video. Im in east Orlando.


----------



## Hakemon

32GB RAM







Yea, I have MORE than enough..


Dual quad-core Intel Xeon 2.8GHz too.. More than enough horsepower to tacke a 7Mbps internet connection..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/power.png 

Proof. (I do get people not believing I have 32GB RAM..)


----------



## Hakemon

Seriously, something is fishy. I go to newegg, surf 5 pages there, and now i get no server responses from newegg, yet every other site, and this post alone, works..


traceroute: Warning: newegg.com has multiple addresses; using 216.52.208.187

traceroute to newegg.com (216.52.208.187), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets

1 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 0.469 ms 0.382 ms 0.237 ms

2 10.111.128.1 (10.111.128.1) 10.238 ms 7.607 ms 7.989 ms

3 gig-6-0-3-102.orldflunpk-rtr2.cfl.rr.com (24.95.233.110) 9.227 ms 8.906 ms 9.989 ms

4 gig0-0-0.orldflclmt-rtr2.cfl.rr.com (24.95.228.14) 28.724 ms 15.910 ms 16.229 ms

5 ge-1-3-0.cr1.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.104) 24.223 ms 23.887 ms 23.976 ms

6 ae-0-0.cr0.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.34) 25.719 ms 24.403 ms 25.238 ms

7 ae-3-0.cr0.dfw10.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.36) 41.448 ms 59.128 ms 46.483 ms

8 ae-0-0.cr0.hou30.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.38) 49.435 ms 46.388 ms 45.712 ms

9 ae-3-0.cr0.lax30.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.0) 85.440 ms 79.625 ms 77.924 ms

10 ae-1-0.pr0.lax10.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.131) 78.933 ms 81.111 ms 79.681 ms

11 66.79.149.149 (66.79.149.149) 80.440 ms 80.565 ms 81.437 ms

12 cr1-cr2.lax009.internap.net (66.79.146.205) 80.440 ms 80.590 ms 81.434 ms

13 core1.lax.inappnet-12.cr1.lax009.internap.net (66.79.149.130) 125.165 ms 79.110 ms 79.941 ms

14 border2.po1-4g-bbnet1.ext1a.lax.pnap.net (216.52.255.32) 80.687 ms 80.368 ms 79.944 ms

15 * * *



From there it's timed out. What's TBone.rr.com? Sounds REALLY fishy to me..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Of course it's also possible that newegg was giving inconsistent results due to it using multiple mirror servers. When I tracerouted the first time I got a different IP and a very different result of hops.


When I traceroute to 216.52.208.187 specifically, I get pretty much the same result as you do.


Do you use RR's DNS servers or OpenDNS's servers? I use the latter configured at the router level.


dns servers:

208.67.222.222

208.67.220.220



Maybe try flushing your dns cache in case you have corruption there. After doing the following, restart your browser. Do the same if you decide to change your dns servers.


Go to the Start menu and select the following:


All Programs-->Accessories-->Command Prompt



...and then type:


ipconfig /flushdns



You'll then see something like:


Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache


----------



## Hakemon

I don't use Windows. I'm a unix, Linux, Mac OS X user.. My DNS is all from the domain controller, which is set to forward to road runner.


I had it as OpenDNS but when I got a new router, I changed my DHCP scope on the domain controller, and the DNS got reset to the router, which is going road runner. I can re-setup OpenDNS as the forwarder on my domain controller and see what happens..


But I really have a suspicion about BHN right now. Tbone.rr.com is something I can going to need to look up, because if OpenDNS doesn't have it go through Tbone.rr.com, then BHN is sending the route through an extra hoop for something via their DNS server.. That really does sound like some form of throttling..


I'm a certified network tech btw (and unlike most goofs out there that make the same claim, I actually studied hard, lol), I know all the commands.







Just letting you know, so you don't have to go out of your way to explain how to do something, speed things up..


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, OpenDNS.


Same traceroute log. Apparently I WAS using OpenDNS, as that was my forwarder in the domain controller. I thought it defaulted back to RR, but it remained on OpenDNS...


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

tbone.rr.com are just the backbone connection for the rr network as I understand. I think level3 is now considered a backup backbone when the tbones aren't routing properly.


Flushing the DNS cache for Mac OS X (Mac user here as well) in the Terminal:


dscacheutil -flushcache


(It will not return a result, just a new prompt will appear. restart browser afterward)


Don't know the methods for doing the same under Linux.


Are you seeing the same slowdowns or unresponsive servers on multiple computers or under different OSs on the same computer.


Also, you problem still might be with a high signal power level on the modem, so keep on looking at that.


----------



## Hakemon

All computers on the network get this behavior, including the domain controller...


Thing is, if it was the modem or the like, all websites would be affected, not just one.


OS X now has mapped a different IP after flushing DNS cache, which makes no sense as I never did change the DNS, it's still not changed.


Still times out, but I'm beginning to think some routers are just not going to respond to ICMP messages..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Newegg is using multiple IPs so it makes sense that you may get a new one. Timing out on a traceroute is something I see blocked by many sites and routers so it's not 100% reliable like you said. Have you direct connected the modem instead of going through your domain controller (I'm not familiar with what that is exactly, seems to be a Windows server thing) in case the issue is a problem there?


----------



## Hakemon

Yes I've tried in the past directly on the modem, it would still do it..


I'm just giving up. Anymore major problems and I'm dropping BHN unless they want to really start competition and offer faster internet without paying for more money. I mean, 7/512 for what we do pay, is slow, very slow, compared to other ISPs that offer SO much faster for same or cheaper price..


----------



## Hakemon

Internet went down again. Couldn't connect to the cable modems IP address, because when it goes down, the computer looses it's IP address, thus TCP/IP doesn't work..


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17429919
> 
> 
> 32GB RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I have MORE than enough..
> 
> 
> Dual quad-core Intel Xeon 2.8GHz too.. More than enough horsepower to tacke a 7Mbps internet connection..
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/power.png
> 
> Proof. (I do get people not believing I have 32GB RAM..)



Just a couple of comments, that may or may not apply to you. I am assuming you are using a 64 bit OS. Believe it or not, 6 GB in three slots is the most efficient. (if you are using a motherboard with 8 slots that does not apply and for those that don't know 32 bit OS theoretically will address 4GB, but in the real word actually will only address just under 3GB.) Also, there are many problems with the 64 bit drivers. The hardware vendors just have not done there homework there. This has resulted in, to be kind, drivers that can be rather flaky. Many have only slightly warmed over their 32 drivers or done nothing at all. This could be the source of you problems as well. Also, you are obviously on a network, have you done traffic studies to see how the network is behaving? That too could be a source of your problems. In other words, there are many things that can go wrong within the data stream, and an analysis might be your best bet.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/17437046
> 
> 
> Just a couple of comments, that may or may not apply to you. I am assuming you are using a 64 bit OS. Believe it or not, 6 GB in three slots is the most efficient. (if you are using a motherboard with 8 slots that does not apply and for those that don't know 32 bit OS theoretically will address 4GB, but in the real word actually will only address just under 3GB.) Also, there are many problems with the 64 bit drivers. The hardware vendors just have not done there homework there. This has resulted in, to be kind, drivers that can be rather flaky. Many have only slightly warmed over their 32 drivers or done nothing at all. This could be the source of you problems as well. Also, you are obviously on a network, have you done traffic studies to see how the network is behaving? That too could be a source of your problems. In other words, there are many things that can go wrong within the data stream, and an analysis might be your best bet.



It's a Mac, with Snow Leopard. The way OS X is designed, even the 32-bit kernel can access all 32GB's, as the kernel has no bearing of the apps which will do the real hardware communications. Very odd how Apple did it, SO different than Windows and Linux..


But, I have the 64-bit kernel running anyway.


----------



## Hakemon

With internet just back up after being down AGAIN.


Receive Power Level


-4.8 dBmV

Transmit Power Level


53.0 dBmV


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17437065
> 
> 
> It's a Mac, with Snow Leopard. The way OS X is designed, even the 32-bit kernel can access all 32GB's, as the kernel has no bearing of the apps which will do the real hardware communications. Very odd how Apple did it, SO different than Windows and Linux..
> 
> 
> But, I have the 64-bit kernel running anyway.



I'm not doubting you, but then it cannot be a 32 bit system. You cannot change mathematics. The "32 bit" refers to the length of the Dword. The Dword is the unit that addresses a particular memory block (all are base 2 ie 1 Gigabyte is equal to 2 to the 9th (cannot type that our correctly)). If you do the permutations you will see a 32 bit word just cannot count past 4 GB, it just not long enough. That is each memory block has a unique address, starts with 32 0s, then 31 0s plus a 1, etc. all the way through 32 1s and that translates to 4 GB. Thus if the OS can read and write to 32 GB it must use a 64 GB Dword, simple math. I hope you have not been bitten by the new Snow Leopard release bugs. They don't sound like fun to me. In any case, I think that you are having traffic problems either locally or external to your systems. Remember, that the cable system is actually just a WAN (wide area network) and uses all the same protocols that any other WAN or LAN might use. Packet Collisions do happen all the time, how frequently that happens depends on the traffic and architecture. This is not the place to give computer lectures, but suffice it to say, if this keeps up, you may need to have a packet sniffer on line and watch what happens to the data stream.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/17438081
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting you, but then it cannot be a 32 bit system. You cannot change mathematics. The "32 bit" refers to the length of the Dword. The Dword is the unit that addresses a particular memory block (all are base 2 ie 1 Gigabyte is equal to 2 to the 9th (cannot type that our correctly)). If you do the permutations you will see a 32 bit word just cannot count past 4 GB, it just not long enough. That is each memory block has a unique address, starts with 32 0s, then 31 0s plus a 1, etc. all the way through 32 1s and that translates to 4 GB. Thus if the OS can read and write to 32 GB it must use a 64 GB Dword, simple math. I hope you have not been bitten by the new Snow Leopard release bugs. They don't sound like fun to me. In any case, I think that you are having traffic problems either locally or external to your systems. Remember, that the cable system is actually just a WAN (wide area network) and uses all the same protocols that any other WAN or LAN might use. Packet Collisions do happen all the time, how frequently that happens depends on the traffic and architecture. This is not the place to give computer lectures, but suffice it to say, if this keeps up, you may need to have a packet sniffer on line and watch what happens to the data stream.



Look it up on Apples own forum.


Don't forget that MS did impose a limit with 32-bit. Have a server with win2k3 datacenter, and it is 32-bit, but more than 4gb


Anyway, this is what makes OS X different. OS X on a 32-bit kernel can still run 64-bit software, which in turn can access the RAM, whereas the kernel task can not, but that only takes up roughly 128MB RAM, no more, so it's not required. Mach kernel used in OS X is highly different than how Windows handles it's RAM, so that's how this is possible...


It's SO confusing I know. I called and complained to apple once, but once I learned how the memory mapping was actually done, it's ok..


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17438683
> 
> 
> Look it up on Apples own forum.
> 
> 
> Don't forget that MS did impose a limit with 32-bit. Have a server with win2k3 datacenter, and it is 32-bit, but more than 4gb



This is not really the place for this, but first of all, it not MS that set up this system, but IBM back in the 50s. At that time there were two competing systems, Univac's 12 bit system and IBM's 8 bit system. IBM won. The Dword is not basically an OS issue, but a CPU core issue. the Dword is a machine language addressing issue, not the OS. The OS translates what you have typed to hexadecimal and then to machine language. If you write a program, you have to "compile" the program before it works (that is change it to machine language). This is all transparent to you the user. No matter what they say in a forum, that's the way the CPU works,and did so even before Apple changed the CPUs to Intel. I go back to 8 bit mainframes (I worked on an IBM 1401 (the first transistorized mainframe, it came in 4K, 8K, and 16K versions (that's memory size, BTW)). The public has been slow to adapt the 64 bit OSs, not MS or any of the Unixes (Linux is a Unix variant) for the afore mentioned reasons. There has been a MS 64 bit version of its OS for over ten years, for example. however, as there are still 32 bit CPUs in operation the PC world has mostly stayed with the 32 bit OSs (that's why the older Macs don't support the newer OSs, BTW).


----------



## Hakemon

Please read up PAE, Physical Address Extension. CPU's have long for a while had this, and Microsoft never used it except in their hardcore server operating systems. (Technically OS's like XP and 32-bit Vista use it, but only for the NX bit.. They limited the OS from the RAM thing though)


When Snow Leopard is booted onto a computer with more than 4GB of RAM with the 32-bit kernel, PAE kicks in, allowing that, more than 4GB RAM...


I can prove it too, 32-bit kernel, using way more than 4GB RAM out of my 32GB, and not one hiccup.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension 



> Quote:
> Mac OS X
> 
> Mac OS X for Intel Macs supports PAE and the NX bit on all CPUs supported by Apple (from 10.4.4—the first Intel release—onwards). Mac Pro and Xserve systems can currently support 32 GiB of RAM, even though the Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard kernel remains 32-bit. The Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard kernel can optionally run in 64-bit on certain systems.[6]



May techs would have you believe that the 4GB limit was THE limit. However that's not the case at all. CPU manufacturers long since planned that out already until the real 64-bit CPU's came..


PS: For older Macs here's the situation. Older PowerPC Macs can not run Snow leopard because they are RISC based PowerPC's. Snow leopard is for CISC based X86's only, has no PPC code in it. Second of all, the only reason some 64-bit X86 Macs can't boot into a 64-bit kernel even if forced, is because of their 32-bit EFI firmware (apple put a limit on that, that a 64-bit EFI be required..)..


----------



## VGPOP

Can FS Florida HD and Sun Sports HD come any faster?


Today's Magic game against Raptors is on FS Florida (no HD in channel 1000, for some reason), and I'm stuck with the ugliest picture quality I've ever seen in a channel.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17456930
> 
> 
> Can FS Florida HD and Sun Sports HD come any faster?
> 
> 
> Today's Magic game against Raptors is on FS Florida (no HD in channel 1000, for some reason), and I'm stuck with the ugliest picture quality I've ever seen in a channel.



It is supposed to be in HD on DirecTV and that channel is blank. may be a problem with the HD signal.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/17457174
> 
> 
> It is supposed to be in HD on DirecTV and that channel is blank. may be a problem with the HD signal.



Well, that's something.


Magic TV crew didn't take their HD equipment to Canada?


----------



## HDOrlando

Only 6 of the 70 local telecasts are slated to be in SD-only this season.


While today's game was advertised in hd, it was not on the HD schedule.


Here are the 6 games slated to be SD only this season.


Sun., Nov. 1, 1 p.m., Orlando Magic at Toronto Raptors, FOX Sports Florida

Sun., Nov. 22, 12:30 p.m., Orlando Magic at Toronto Raptors, FOX Sports Florida

Wed., Nov. 25, 7:30 p.m., Orlando Magic versus Miami Heat, FOX Sports Florida

Sat., Nov. 28, 9 p.m., Orlando Magic at Milwaukee Bucks, FOX Sports Florida

Sat., Jan. 23, 7 p.m., Orlando Magic at Charlotte Bobcats, FOX Sports Florida

Tues., March 9, 7 p.m., Orlando Magic versus L.A. Clippers, FOX Sports Florida

http://cfl.brighthouse.com/newsroom/art ... x?id=38714


I will also be relieved when we have Sun Sports HD and FS Florida HD On Tuesday. I always hated when channel 1000 was late to turn on and now we won't to worry about that anymore.


Apparently they still plan to use 1000 and hopefully it will be used as an alternate feed for Sun/FS when the schedule is clogged with Baseball, Basketball and Hockey come April.


It's going to be an exciting 60 days and in addition to Tuesday's and 11/19's updates, we are due 22 more HD channels by December 31 and hopefully will get more than that.


Expect an announcement sometime this month as they usually do it one month ahead of time and we could have multiple updates.


I expect most of the channels to be premiums but hopefully also a lot of free HD.


----------



## Stiletto

Any word on when the 8600HDC is going to be available? Is it going to require cat5?


----------



## VGPOP

Perhaps this has been discussed plenty of time in this thread or another one.


But I was just watching TV with my regular DVR (Explorer 8300) in another room in my apartment.


The difference between a regular DVR with an HD DVR (8300HDC) is so noticeable.


When you click to change a channel or view the guide, it "fades in", and then when you're done and close it is "fades out".


It's smooth, you can change channels quickly. Just great.


My questions is, can the HD DVR 8300HDC accomplish this?


Perhaps it can, and I have a faulty box. I just want to make sure if anyone has a HD DVR that perform like a regular DVR. (fade in, fade out, smooth software)


Anyone?


----------



## HDOrlando

Sun Sports HD and FS Florida HD went up early this morning.


Does anyone have Sign off in the program guide for FS Florida HD?


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17471976
> 
> 
> Sun Sports HD and FS Florida HD went up early this morning.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have Sign off in the program guide for FS Florida HD?



When last I checked, which was about 15 minutes before game time, I still had it. As a result, I wound up recording the non-HD version as it was too much of a hassle. Hopefully they update the guide soon.


----------



## Nayan

I had the same thing and ended up watching in SD. Mine still says it too







.


----------



## jimmycrank

My guide wasn't updated but that didn't prevent me from hitting 1050 and watching the game in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

I watched on the HD version.


Yesterday afternoon it had the guide for a bit but went back to sign off.


Now, the guide is listed on there.


Two weeks from tomorrow and we get our 9 (12 if you have showtime) new HD channels.


I'm pumped for MSNBC HD.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17474874
> 
> 
> I watched on the HD version.
> 
> 
> I'm pumped for MSNBC HD.



Oh me too! I do hope before the end of the year we'll get another update as well.


----------



## captaincl

Is anyone else experiecing issues where the signal is crapping out for a few seconds causing sound dropouts and pixelation? I've never had this problem before and it appears to have started today... but only happens for a few seconds every 7-8 minutes.


----------



## HDOrlando

We are going to get at least 22 HD more after the update in two weeks before Dec 31.


My Tv turned on and had no sound. Rebooting now.


----------



## VGPOP

I really don't think we will get 100 HD by Dec 31st.


The next update is Nov 17th.


For this update, it was announced one month before. (around Oct 16th, 17th).


Before this update was the 15 HD - 5 SD channels in September 5th.


That update was annouced August 5th.


To recap.....


1st - August 5th announcement - Sept 5th HD (20 HD)

2nd - October 17th - Nov 17th HD


3rd one - ???


The latest they can announce it one month in advanced will be Nov 30th - Dec 1st (13-14 days AFTER we get the newest HD channels)


That's way too soon, and the trend they've been using doesn't support this.


Unless they have a "special" for Christmas


25 HD channels on Dec 25!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Wow BHN, 9pm is such a wonderfully convenient time for you to push out a software update. Thanks a lot.











Edit: Box then didn't boot up all the way....force restarted the box and now it looks like it's doing an update again (display counting down in hexadecimal).


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


We will see what happens.


They have said they plan on doing this.


For the record Indiana says by beginning of 2010.


My feeling is they will do an update the last week of the year and we will hear about it the last week of November.


Let's hope they reach their goal.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17477866
> 
> 
> Wow BHN, 9pm is such a wonderfully convenient time for you to push out a software update. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Box then didn't boot up all the way....force restarted the box and now it looks like it's doing an update again (display counting down in hexadecimal).



Well, it looks like if I wait long enough it sort of boots up, but I think the drive might be dead. I don't hear a thing and can't power it on. If I reboot I quickly see "er.51", "Fr.LA" and then the hex countdown.


Can we still get 8300HD replacement boxes or are the new Samsungs the way to go now? I've never heard anything good about the 8300HDC.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17478139
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like if I wait long enough it sort of boots up, but I think the drive might be dead. I don't hear a thing and can't power it on. If I reboot I quickly see "er.51", "Fr.LA" and then the hex countdown.
> 
> 
> Can we still get 8300HD replacement boxes or are the new Samsungs the way to go now? I've never heard anything good about the 8300HDC.



What update are you talking about? What are the changes/additions?


What is the difference between 8300HDC and the new Samsung boxes?


Anyone knows if Brighthouse already had the Samsung boxes?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17479516
> 
> 
> What update are you talking about? What are the changes/additions?



As I indicated, there was no update, it was just my boxes reaction to failing. It thought it need an update.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17478139
> 
> 
> Can we still get 8300HD replacement boxes or are the new Samsungs the way to go now? I've never heard anything good about the 8300HDC.



Don't go for the Samsung yet. I'm still having a lot of issues with mine. It's at the point now where if it's something I really want to see I have it record on both my 8300HDC and my Samsung because the Samsung fails to record a lot. Usually with the excuse that the channel was not available.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Well, they didn't have any 8300HDs so I ended up with the 8300HDC and yes it's a little sluggish, but at least I get my Favorites grouped in the Guide feature back, so there's that.


Is there any current common issues with the HDCs that I need to pay more attention to now that I have one? Thanks.


----------



## mgsports

CFNEWS13 owns Bay News 9 and SNL6 in Sarasota that's only on Comcast.


----------



## Passenger57

What non-DVR options are there currently? I got a Samsung (don't remember the model#) for the bedrooom right after they came out and the Brighthouse techs couldn't get it to work, so they they replaced it with a SA 4250HDC. It works, but it's slow as molasses bringing up any On-Demand content and hangs frequently after updates.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17483555
> 
> 
> Well, they didn't have any 8300HDs so I ended up with the 8300HDC and yes it's a little sluggish, but at least I get my Favorites grouped in the Guide feature back, so there's that.
> 
> 
> Is there any current common issues with the HDCs that I need to pay more attention to now that I have one? Thanks.



I am not sure if it's common or just my box, but sometimes if you record early morning (1-4 a.m.) you won't get all of your program. I have no problem during other times, just that 1-4. Maybe my box needs it beauty sleep too?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

One thing I've noticed so far with the 8300HDC is it seems to spin up it's drive every few hours when it's not on and since it's little louder than the HD, it's more noticeable. Is it updating the guide and stuff that often? The HD would spin up every once and while, but I don't think it was as often... or at least I just couldn't hear it as well.


----------



## Nayan

It is a bit louder than the other boxes, but if you tend to leave it on one channel for a long period of time it will enter 'sleep mode' and power itself down.


----------



## OneWhoKnows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/17330647
> 
> 
> The software change that made the 'Favorites' go away in the guide is very disappointing. As our 'favorites' are limited to about 12 channels and we could easily see what was scheduled. Now one must hit the 'favorote' key to see each favorite show up, but not side by side with other favorites. I see this as a problem of many channels, HD or otherwise. Since BHN is paying (us paying) for so many HD channels, we are being forced to see what is on most of them rather than just our favorites. Will enough complaints result in returing the listing of 'favorites' as we used to have it?



*Let me tell you why you don't have the "sort by favorites" any longer.*


Several weeks ago, Brighthouse CFL tried to do a major update to the cable boxes that went horribly bad. During that download, the sort by favorites function on the menu was "fried." It can not be repaired and the ability to "re-do" the update to return it to the menus on the boxes is lost. Brighthouse never intended to rid themselves of the function/feature, but its disappearance was a byproduct of a technological screwup. At first, BH techs were asked to "play dumb" and pretend the feature never existed if questioned about it by the customers (even though the feature is still listed on their website and on their tutorials on your TV). When they became bombarded with complaints, they had to tell customers (a mistruth) that they took it off during that (bad) update. They didn't want to tell customers that it was an irreparable tech error, and to this day they still do not. You will ALSO notice that on some Scientific Atlanta cable boxes that some OTHER menu items were "fried off" and are also missing, namely "received calls," "picture size," etc. There should be 8 functions on Settings, and now some of the boxes only have five. If you question BH about it, they will tell you that you have an older box that's not capable of receiving those functions (even though you had them previously), and that if you want a "newer" box, go pick one up yourself. BH just could not admit to customers that their boxes were fried (ALL of them for the sort feature), and they just hoped most people didn't use the feature or wouldn't call about it (or even notice?). They were even told at one point to tell customers that the "missing" features were not considered "basic features" you pay for and are only available on certain boxes, and your services are based on your BOX, not what you PAY FOR just like your neighbors who ARE getting the features. The alternative to them lying about it would have been notifying every central FL customer, thereby all of them demanding BH make service calls to bring them all new boxes - something they did not want to pay for, obviously. Your only recourse now is to go down to BH yourself and demand the latest/newest box because features from the menu(s) have "mysteriously" disappeared and you want back what you pay for. (P.S. If you still have it, then you obviously have one of the few box types that was NOT YET updated and didn't get fried. The majority of people just DO NOT HAVE THE FEATURE, and BH will tell anyone who calls and asks about it that they offer it to NO ONE).


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Wow, conspiracy theory much.... If you search for the version that was updated here in Google, you'll find that the same missing features happened in other markets months earlier with the same version of the software on the 8300HD (and maybe some other boxes). To me that just indicates a problem with that version from the original programmers... not some crazy "frying" of boxes conspiracy.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17489338
> 
> 
> It is a bit louder than the other boxes, but if you tend to leave it on one channel for a long period of time it will enter 'sleep mode' and power itself down.



That sounds like an adjustable feature I found (defaulted to off for me) at Menu-->Devices-->Timer:Sleep.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

One particular software difference between the HD and the HDC I found is when I reach the end of a recording at the Save/Delete screen I used to be able to rewind back out of it, but with the HDC I can't do that nor can I hit the jump back button either. Is there a way with the HDC to back out of the Save/Delete screen?


----------



## Chad R

Software cannot be "fried". It can be miscoded, or one piece of code can affect the rest of the system, but if they want to have that feature they can so long as they spend the time to do the coding right. The favorites feature is not a hardwired chip in the box. Sounds far fetched to me. It might be that the feature made the rest of the software buggy, and they just removed it until they can get it to work properly.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad R* /forum/post/17496318
> 
> 
> Software cannot be "fried". It can be miscoded, or one piece of code can affect the rest of the system, but if they want to have that feature they can so long as they spend the time to do the coding right. The favorites feature is not a hardwired chip in the box. Sounds far fetched to me. It might be that the feature made the rest of the software buggy, and they just removed it until they can get it to work properly.



Thank you! I was just about to make the same comment...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17495118
> 
> 
> One particular software difference between the HD and the HDC I found is when I reach the end of a recording at the Save/Delete screen I used to be able to rewind back out of it, but with the HDC I can't do that nor can I hit the jump back button either. Is there a way with the HDC to back out of the Save/Delete screen?



I wish there was but I have yet to find it







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Channel 1000 is now showing HBO HD.


They now have HBO HD on 1000, 1243 and 243.


Hopefully, they will show something else on 1000.


----------



## Hakemon

Lost internet again. Receive power levels appear to have changed since last time. Though, these numbers are JUST when it came back as I can't check the numbers when it's down.


Hardware Version

2.0

Software Version

v2.0.2r1256-060303

Receive Power Level

-3.4 dBmV

Transmit Power Level

57.0 dBmV

Cable Modem Status

Operational


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

As I previously mentioned, that Transmit Power Level is really high and is now exceeding the recommended range, so you may want to get that looked at specifically.


----------



## PerfectCr

Hmmm, I woke up this morning, one of my two HD-DVR's (SA 8300HD) was a blue screen and said to "call to activate" or something similar. All other Boxes work fine.


So I held down the power button to restart. Once done rebooting it was blue screened again and this time simply said "NO STRING". Then it tuned off by itself. Then two minutes later it restarts on it's own and now it's stuck at the Mystro boot screen on the third block. Should I just let it runs it's course or is the box screwed?


And what about all the shows I recorded?


----------



## PerfectCr

Two restarts and no joy







BLUE SCREEN: "This cable box is not authorized for service, please call your cable division 866-301-1947". Damn


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

FYI, I just noticed that NBC shows have now started appearing on the HD on Demand channel (1305) in addition to the CBS shows that had been there. I wish more of the networks would appear here.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's about time NBC appeared and so happy they have Heroes on there. Probably will have Chuck too.


They need to add Fox with 24 and AMC for Breaking Bad.


----------



## wjim

I would assume we are not going to get the NFL game tonight or any Thursday night game on BHN.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17520283
> 
> 
> I would assume we are not going to get the NFL game tonight or any Thursday night game on BHN.



Is this the appropriate time to throw a temper-tantrum? I really wish they would work out a deal so we could see these games!


----------



## HDOrlando

Channel 1000 is back to showing the notifaction Sun and FS Florida have their own channels.


The NFL Network deal is unlikely to happen this year and TWC is doing the talks for BrightHouse as they would piggyback on the deal.


It is a shame but I also think the NFL is unfair to ask cable companys to pick up NFL Network and a Redzone channel while making Sunday Ticket exclusive for DTV.


I would love NFL Network too but unless Roger Goodell gets more seriously involved, nothing is going to happen this season or in future seasons.


----------



## mgsports

 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...y+%28TV+Guy%29


----------



## HDOrlando

This was announced as part of the Nov 19 (One week away) update.


I never watch those channels and the demotion probably was why Style HD was not added with the other Comcast-owned Channels G4 HD and E! HD for the November 19 update.


Sure, G4 is on Digital basic too but it seems those three did not have a lot of interest.


With Bright House, the best value is Interactive TV with HD as you get so much more with just a few extra bucks.


After the update next Thursday, we need to keep our eyes when we read the paper as if they are going to hit 100 by dec 31, we will likely hear something a week or two after the Nov 19 update.


----------



## wsondermann

I also vaguely remember Discovery Health and Style originally being on the Digital tier about 5 years ago before they were moved to their present locations. As far as I see it they're just being moved back.


----------



## cdwillie76

Hakemon , I am having similar issues with my transmit power being high and causing random disconnects. I was wondering if you contacted BH and if so, what did they tell you? Today especially, I have had my modem cycle through the following stages...


Ranging complete


Not Synchronized


Upstream Parameters Acquired


Operational


Thanks!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17511997
> 
> 
> Lost internet again. Receive power levels appear to have changed since last time. Though, these numbers are JUST when it came back as I can't check the numbers when it's down.
> 
> 
> Hardware Version
> 
> 2.0
> 
> Software Version
> 
> v2.0.2r1256-060303
> 
> Receive Power Level
> 
> -3.4 dBmV
> 
> Transmit Power Level
> 
> 57.0 dBmV
> 
> Cable Modem Status
> 
> Operational


----------



## HDOrlando

Take a look at this on their website this morning.

http://cfl.brighthouse.com/hdholiday/default.aspx 


"This holiday, Bright House Networks is shaking things up with 12 brand new HD channels (and dozens more on the way soon)! We're on our way to 100 HD channels before year end! Consider it a gift you can enjoy all year long."


This sounds very good and like they will go over 100.


At the very least, it's 34 HD channels in 1 1/2 months but I guess a lot will be premiums.


Hopefully, they will also finally give us GSN and Boomerang in SD.


----------



## VGPOP

That's actually good news!.


It appears they will keep their word of 100 HD channels by Dec 31st.


I ordered the Cotto/Pacquiao fight this past Saturday (I rarely order PPV) and it was not on HD.


Bummer....


----------



## Nayan

These are the ones coming this week, I think. I've been scanning the paper everyday waiting to see what's next. My hubby thinks I'm a geek for doing this but if I didn't keep up with what's coming and what's on he would have missed The Prisoner and WW2 in HD (which are both excellent btw). I hope we do get GSN! I'd love to have that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Your hubby should appreciate HDTV more.


If more are announced, they will be announced within two weeks as they announce a month ahead of time.


Everyone please keep their eyes on the morning paper the next 2-3 weeks.


Look for a lot of premium stuff to be in the December updates.


Everything but the Viacom Suite, NFL Network, HDNet, WFN and those .tv channels from FIOS seem to be possibilities.


----------



## Nayan

New channels coming Dec. 17th!


Turner Classic Movies HD 1314

We HD 1317

Outdoor Channel HD 1321

Disney XD 1338

Investigation Discovery HD 1352

Fox Business HD 1354

Planet Green HD 1362

Style HD 1363

TV One HD 1379


Premium HD:

HBO West 1240

HBO Latino 1244

HBO Comedy 1245

HBO Zone 1246

HBO Family 1247

HBO 2 1249

HBO Signature 1250

MoreMax 1252

Action Max 1253

Showtime West 1265

Showtime Too West 1266

TMC Extra 1272

The Movie Channel West 1273

TMC Extra West 1274


New HD Movie Pack:

Independent Film Channel 2186


NBA Tv will be available on the digital tier on channel 108 and on HD channel 1008 for free (no sports pack required).


All info from Florida Today.


I am surprised about Style HD coming. No GSN this time around either. At least the movie folks will be happy







.


----------



## VGPOP

Wow. Nayan. We posted almost at the same time. Yours was first!


Yes!


More movie channels!


Link:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/eta...years-end.html


----------



## HDOrlando

This is awesome and falls in line with my predictions for more movie channels. It also follows the pattern of what is on other Bright House systems.


We basically get the other free channels that Tampa will get tomorrow that were not getting in our November update.


I believe this brings the channel count to 102 HD.


I'm very excited for I.D. HD, Outdoor Channel HD and the HBO's.


It will be interesting to see what they have planned for 2010.


Besides getting the Viacom Suite, HDNet back and NFL Network, what other HD channels would you guys like to see them add?


----------



## Nayan

Besides the NFL Network, I'd like to see The Weather Channel, Headline News, Comedy Central and Chiller. I am still hoping, like others, that HDNet and it's sister will come back. It would be nice if they offered the premium sports packs in HD too, like the MLB one.


As a side note, next year there will be a channel called National Geographic Wild! launching in April 1 (tentative) and Fine Living will be gone, replaced with The Cooking Channel (3rd quarter of '10). The Wild! sounds pretty neat.


----------



## mgsports

Also don't forget DOT2 Network and so on.


----------



## dsinger

HDNet, HDNet, HDnet.....,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maya68

New tool for testing your network connection: http://www.pingtest.net/


----------



## VGPOP

Take a look at this paragraph....


Since HD programming takes up more space than standard definitions shows, having more HD channels available means customers' DVRs will fill up faster. To address this issue, *Bright House began to offer a DVR box that can hold more shows.*



http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-brighthouse-hd-111809-20091117,0,7278975.story 


Can someone tell me which box he is talking about? What's the model? Is it better than Explorer 8300HDC?


Because I'll go tomorrow first thing in the morning to exchange my HD DVR for a "better" one.


Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Nayan

The Samsung box maybe? I'd like to know too.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17553128
> 
> 
> Take a look at this paragraph....
> 
> 
> Since HD programming takes up more space than standard definitions shows, having more HD channels available means customers' DVRs will fill up faster. To address this issue, *Bright House began to offer a DVR box that can hold more shows.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-brighthouse-hd-111809-20091117,0,7278975.story
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me which box he is talking about? What's the model? Is it better than Explorer 8300HDC?
> 
> 
> Because I'll go tomorrow first thing in the morning to exchange my HD DVR for a "better" one.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced!




SOME of the Samsung HDDVR's have a larger hard drive. Not all, but some.


----------



## MattKey

Yeah its gotta be the samsung. i've had one for couple months now, its a 320gb. I'd estimate it gives me about 35-40 hours of HD


----------



## VGPOP

Is that the only feature? More space? Is it faster? Better?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Were getting Headline News on Thursday Channel 1327.


The Weather Channel is also on my list. Chiller Hd has been rumored to be coming out for two years. I'd love it for the Friday night movies.


Comedy Central is in Viacom Suite.


----------



## Nayan

Ah ok, I must have missed it when I read the new lineup. The Viacom Suite would be nice to have too.


----------



## HDOrlando

It happens.


It's just so great to get so many channels after that 6 month drought (Earlu March through Early September).


I cannot wait to see what there committment is for next year.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17553435
> 
> 
> Is that the only feature? More space? Is it faster? Better?



I have the Samsung box. It is full of bugs. We got a 8300HDC after we got the Samsung and use it as a backup. All important shows are recorded on both boxes since the Samsung likes to decide that it doesn't want to record for no good reason. Search my posts to see all of my comments about the box. I recommend you stay away from it.


----------



## Nayan

No Samsung box for me then. Not at least until they work out the bugs. One thing I really wish we had back as far as software goes is, say for instance you're watching Top Chef. You used to be able to go to the guide and have Top Chef in the time slot, then when you hit Find Shows the list would go to Top Chef, not start at what looks like swearing. Nitpicking, yes, but it was something I liked and really miss.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/17555862
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung box. It is full of bugs. We got a 8300HDC after we got the Samsung and use it as a backup. All important shows are recorded on both boxes since the Samsung likes to decide that it doesn't want to record for no good reason. Search my posts to see all of my comments about the box. I recommend you stay away from it.




Wow, thank you for that. I was ready to call BH to see if they have any available so I can exchange it today.


I'll read your posts about it.


Thanks!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Just had the 8300HDC fail to record AMCHD yesterday due to the "channel not being available", yet was there when tuned to. Never had this problem with the 8300HD.


----------



## VGPOP

I wonder what time the new HD channels will be available. Last time, some channels started to appear the day before it was supposed to come out.


I was hoping to see if we get the channels tonight.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP and Everyone,


If you type in the channel numbers as listed here

http://cfl.brighthouse.com/hdholiday/default.aspx 


It will take you to the channels. They are just not in the guide yet. You will see that if you hit guide when your on one of the new channels. It's just hidden until Midnight or so.


This also happened the night before the Sept 5 update when JaxBear pointed it out to us.


The only channel I cannot get right now is Cartoon Network HD on 1336.


Watching MSNBC HD as I type.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17559687
> 
> 
> VGPOP and Everyone,
> 
> 
> If you type in the channel numbers as listed here
> 
> http://cfl.brighthouse.com/hdholiday/default.aspx
> 
> 
> It will take you to the channels. They are just not in the guide yet. You will see that if you hit guide when your on the channel. It's just hidden until Midnight or so.
> 
> 
> This happened the night before the Sept 5 update when JaxBear pointed it out to us.
> 
> 
> The only channel I cannot get right now is Cartoon Network HD on 1336.
> 
> 
> Watching MSNBC HD as I type.



Thanks for the info!


Cartoon Network is not available yet. Only one.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17516989
> 
> 
> It's about time NBC appeared and so happy they have Heroes on there. Probably will have Chuck too.
> 
> 
> They need to add Fox with 24 and AMC for Breaking Bad.



Last year they did have AMC. The entire season of Mad Men was on in HD before they added AMCHD. This year they dropped off of 1305.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/17535437
> 
> 
> Hakemon , I am having similar issues with my transmit power being high and causing random disconnects. I was wondering if you contacted BH and if so, what did they tell you? Today especially, I have had my modem cycle through the following stages...
> 
> 
> Ranging complete
> 
> 
> Not Synchronized
> 
> 
> Upstream Parameters Acquired
> 
> 
> Operational
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



My transmit power was over 60 and was getting random disconnects. Called for a truck roll. I have a star type wiring configuration all going to a wiring cabinet in the garage. The tech reconfigured my amplifier and put new compression fittings on all the drops. He also checked the equipment outside to the pod thing. My power level is down to 52 and within the parameters. No more random disconnects. Tech said high levels are usually never the modem but the wiring or amplifier.


Call for a truck.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17557037
> 
> 
> Just had the 8300HDC fail to record AMCHD yesterday due to the "channel not being available", yet was there when tuned to. Never had this problem with the 8300HD.



I had this problem a while back on the 8300HD but it was cleared up after several software updates.


----------



## HDOrlando

RUQRU,


I did not have 1305 until they made it free earlier this year. Thanks for letting me know though.


They definitely need to bring this back on that channel.


----------



## manufanatic

went to exchange my 8300hdc today and talked to the csrs about decembers additional channels.


does anyone want to know or is it all ready here


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/17561482
> 
> 
> went to exchange my 8300hdc today and talked to the csrs about decembers additional channels.
> 
> 
> does anyone want to know or is it all ready here



Read back a page hon, I already posted them here







.


----------



## Nayan

I was rearranging my faves this morning and tuned into Style. Well, what I should say is I tried to. It will tune in for just a sec, then it says this channel is available for purchase call customer care. I have 2 boxes and it does it on both. And yes, I rebooted, unplugged and all the nifty stuff. Anyone else getting this too?


Edit: It has fixed itself and is on now.


----------



## mgsports

History International HD is coming to to BHN Orlando and Tampa Bay.


----------



## ArtieMcD

Does anyone know why WKMG has stopped broadcasting Craig Ferguson in HD on the digital channel. They were showing it properly when the show went HD a few months ago, but recently they are back to the analog feed. I get this on BH channel 1060, my QAM tuner on 6.1, and OTA on 6.1.


----------



## Hakemon

I tried to hookup my old 1960's vacuum tube TV, black and white, and this was the result, when hooked up to my 4250HDC.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/tvdvi.jpg 


Last I checked, this TV doesn't have DVI, LOL!!


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/17560554
> 
> 
> My transmit power was over 60 and was getting random disconnects. Called for a truck roll. I have a star type wiring configuration all going to a wiring cabinet in the garage. The tech reconfigured my amplifier and put new compression fittings on all the drops. He also checked the equipment outside to the pod thing. My power level is down to 52 and within the parameters. No more random disconnects. Tech said high levels are usually never the modem but the wiring or amplifier.
> 
> 
> Call for a truck.



We don't have an amplifier at our house, only a drop... Never called the truck, don't care to bother anymore..


I'll replace the fittings on the drop myself, that I can do.. Hell, I'll even replace the coax going to my room from the drop. Easy too because the drop is right on the other side of the wall..


----------



## HDClown

Do the Samsung boxes BHN Orlando is deploying have any MRV capabilities?


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/17581359
> 
> 
> Do the Samsung boxes BHN Orlando is deploying have any MRV capabilities?



Talking about Samsung boxes. I went to the branch located at All American Blvd to pay my bill (I was in the neighborhood), and decided to ask about Samsung HD DVR boxes. They had none, and the woman said they will receive a shipment on Wednesday afternoon of DVR/HD DVR boxes and could have them.


But she was not 100%. To call that day or go to the branch and ask, she said.


----------



## Nayan

I have been noticing quite a bit of lag and random disconnects when playing online games (mostly WoW). It happens to my hubby as well, usually within a minute of me. Is there any way to check if it's my modem or my router? I have a Linksys router and have no idea which modem I have, but I have BH phone service if that helps. I'd like to upgrade my router anyway, as this one is an older model, so any recommendations would be helpful as well.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/16929848
> 
> 
> After reading the couple of posts about the Samsung DVR that's now available, I thought I would go over to All American tomorrow and swap out my HD8300. I like the sound of faster software navigation and More space. A rep told me that it has a big enough drive to get about 64 hours of HD on it, does anyone who has one yet know if this seems right? seems to me the Hard Drive specs ive read about it would give it around 40 hours of HD Capacity......



Is there any quick way of finding out whether the Samsung SMT-H3090 I just received has a 160gb or 320gb hard drive without taking the box apart?


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17588863
> 
> 
> Is there any quick way of finding out whether the Samsung SMT-H3090 I just received has a 160gb or 320gb hard drive without taking the box apart?




1 of 2 ways. On the back of the box where the bar code and serial # is, if it is the 320, it will have 320 written or printed beside the bar code. You can also look at the hard drive itself inside the box. Look through the vent holes from the top of the box. You have to read, but it will either say 160gb or 320gb.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterJ* /forum/post/17589948
> 
> 
> 1 of 2 ways. On the back of the box where the bar code and serial # is, if it is the 320, it will have 320 written or printed beside the bar code. You can also look at the hard drive itself inside the box. Look through the vent holes from the top of the box. You have to read, but it will either say 160gb or 320gb.



Thanks MisterJ.


It says it is a "Seagate Pipeline HD 320 gigabyte" drive.


Great.


----------



## captaincl

Has no one been experiencing the rather annoying signal dropouts that have been occurring the past several weeks... or am I the only one? Last Thursday's Survivor had a 10 minute drop out on my 8300HD DVR. The previous weeks Private Practice experienced a 20 minute dropout. Friday's Ghost Whisperer experienced constant dropouts and pixelation for the entire show. I have never experienced dropouts like this before.... and now they are happening all the time. My internet connection stays stable... and speedtest is showing my usual 23MBPS download rate. I was even checking out the new Cartoon Network HD channel last night and it was dropping out all over the place... sometimes a banner appears saying the channel is unavailable. Is this an SDV problem or issue at the headend? Or is this my DVR's HD telling me that it's life is at an end? Is there some sort of software I can put on a USB and plug into the front port that will scan the HD for bad sectors?


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/17591157
> 
> 
> Has no one been experiencing the rather annoying signal dropouts that have been occurring the past several weeks... or am I the only one?



Rare pixelation, and no dropouts in the Oviedo area.


On another note: Does anyone have a DVR other than the 8300HD, 8300HDC, or the Samsung? I used to have my beloved 8300HD, but was forced to trade it in. Tried the Samsung, but it was extremely buggy. Have the 8300HDC, but it is a dog. Even my wife, samsterette, is extremely frustrated with it.


----------



## ben12345

I have been away from the forum for a while. I have Directv and am thinking of switching back to BH as they are now much better than Directv with the number of HD channels soon to be available. I was wondering how is the quality of the SD channels? On Directv they are terrible, almost unwatchable. While traveling the hotel had HDTV with cable and the SD channels were very clear and the quality was excellent. How are they with BH?


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben12345* /forum/post/17597817
> 
> 
> I have been away from the forum for a while. I have Directv and am thinking of switching back to BH as they are now much better than Directv with the number of HD channels soon to be available. I was wondering how is the quality of the SD channels? On Directv they are terrible, almost unwatchable. While traveling the hotel had HDTV with cable and the SD channels were very clear and the quality was excellent. How are they with BH?



excellent now that it's all digital


----------



## benji15301

Why does Brighthouse consider The Hallmark Movie Channel, The Smithsonian Channel, Universal, MGM and MAVTV as "premium HD channels" and charge an extra $ 6.00 per month to view them?


Do they really have enough takers paying the extra $$$ for these channels to substantiate the extra bandwidth they take up?


Why doesn't BHN just include these for all customers to enjoy who have the HD boxes?


Maybe it would be more feasable to offer another 5 HD channels that EVERYONE can benefit from and keep the bandwidth dilemma the same.


Be nice to have the Weather Channel, Comedy Central, Spike, Nickelodeon and VH1 in HD. Probably more interest in these than the so-called premiums listed above.


To me, it seems kind of stupid to charge extra for them...but that's just an opinion.


----------



## Nayan

When we lost HDNet I canceled it. Mav is awful and I think they should pay US $6/month for it







.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17598708
> 
> 
> Why does Brighthouse consider The Hallmark Movie Channel, The Smithsonian Channel, Universal, MGM and MAVTV as "premium HD channels" and charge an extra $ 6.00 per month to view them?
> 
> 
> Do they really have enough takers paying the extra $$$ for these channels to substantiate the extra bandwidth they take up?



All of these channels are Switched Digitial Video channels. They don't take any bandwidth if they are not being watched.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17598708
> 
> 
> Why does Brighthouse consider The Hallmark Movie Channel, The Smithsonian Channel, Universal, MGM and MAVTV as "premium HD channels" and charge an extra $ 6.00 per month to view them?



Is this part of their "Free HD"?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17599820
> 
> 
> When we lost HDNet I canceled it. Mav is awful and I think they should pay US $6/month for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Same here I cancelled that "HD PACK" a while ago. Useless.


----------



## HDOrlando

Even when they had HDNet, the only thing that was ever tempting to me on that package was HD Showcase and that was made Free after the HDNet for Smithsonian/Mav tv swap.


The Smithsonian channel intrigues a bit and maybe MGM if your living with older folks but it's not worth $6 bucks.


When HD first came, you had to get the pak because there were hardly any HD channels. Now, we have so many options, it's not worth it anymore.


On the SD, I like the quality. The only problem you have by switching to Bright House is no NFL Network, GSN, Boomerang, TV Guide Channel, Reelz, less church channels and no out of market regional sports nets outside of YES.


While I hate some of the above, there is more I like about Bright House than DTV.


On the HD, apparently they will add even more early next year and I see The Weather Channel being one of them and eventually they will get the Viacom Suite (Spike, Comedy, Music Channels, Nick,)


For now, we have more HD channels that are good with smaller audiences like MSNBC, AMC, LMN, Versus, Travel, BBC America, Fuse and TCM, I.D. along with more HD movie channels than DTV are on their way.


DTV is clearly cutting costs now and it has to be frustrating to their subscribers. They are now saying an HD future of 200 channels but they greatly inflate by counting 18 PPV movie channels as HD while BH only counts one in their total. There are also those HD RSN's with no games if your out of market.


Who knows if they will change their ways. For me though, I cannot see myself switching and you should definitely look at making the move.


----------



## PerfectCr

Question: 8300HDC here.... What do you guys prefer to have your output resolution set to? I have a 1080p LCD. I will typically enable 720p and 1080i. However, when switching between channels that are broadcast in 720p or 1080i (or vice versa) there is a significant lag as the box switches resolutions. If I only enable 1080i as the output, switching channels is smooth.


So I am wondering how others have it set and what are your preferences? Thanks!


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17604400
> 
> 
> Question: 8300HDC here.... What do you guys prefer to have your output resolution set to? I have a 1080p LCD. I will typically enable 720p and 1080i. However, when switching between channels that are broadcast in 720p or 1080i (or vice versa) there is a significant lag as the box switches resolutions. If I only enable 1080i as the output, switching channels is smooth.
> 
> 
> So I am wondering how others have it set and what are your preferences? Thanks!



1080i for everything. I don't like having the TV switch between resolutions. I wish there was a 1080p resolution.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/17606292
> 
> 
> 1080i for everything. I don't like having the TV switch between resolutions. I wish there was a 1080p resolution.



The other way around, buddy.


720P is the one to keep.


Progressive is better than interlaced. People say it's better for moving sequence (like sporting event), and interlaced is for more "perfect" picture if the object is not moving. It's simple for me, since everything moves, I need progressive. Although you don't see the difference.


Or so I read....


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17606304
> 
> 
> The other way around, buddy.
> 
> 
> 720P is the one to keep.
> 
> 
> Progressive is better than interlaced. People say it's better for moving sequence (like sporting event), and interlaced is for more "perfect" picture if the object is not moving. It's simple for me, since everything moves, I need progressive. Although you don't see the difference.
> 
> 
> Or so I read....



Well, I have a 1080p LCD, so ANY signal it is fed is converted to 1080p anyway. So for me it's a matter of not having the box take 4 to 5 seconds to change between resolutions when the two channels broadcast in a different standard.


----------



## HDOrlando

Guys,


I have a 1080p TV but when I hit tv on my Bright House box it says 1080i.


Anyone know why this is?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17606304
> 
> 
> The other way around, buddy.
> 
> 
> 720P is the one to keep.
> 
> 
> Progressive is better than interlaced. People say it's better for moving sequence (like sporting event), and interlaced is for more "perfect" picture if the object is not moving. It's simple for me, since everything moves, I need progressive. Although you don't see the difference.
> 
> 
> Or so I read....



By downconverting 1080i to 720p, you're reducing your resolution by 33%. On my LCD 720p causes it to use overscan as well which is undesirable. I use 1080i out and it's fine as long as you don't sit too close or have too big a screen to see the difference in up-converting the 720p channels between the cable box and your tv.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17606885
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> I have a 1080p TV but when I hit tv on my Bright House box it says 1080i.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why this is?



Broadcast and Cable HD tops out at 1080i. Your tv converts it to 1080p to display, but you'll mostly only get native 1080p from Blu-ray/HD-DVD.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17606885
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> I have a 1080p TV but when I hit tv on my Bright House box it says 1080i.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why this is?



Your TV is telling you the signal it is RECEIVING, not displaying. LCD TV's will only ever DISPLAY in their native resolution.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Guys!


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17606947
> 
> 
> By downconverting 1080i to 720p, you're reducing your resolution by 33%. On my LCD 720p causes it to use overscan as well which is undesirable. I use 1080i out and it's fine as long as you don't sit too close or have too big a screen to see the difference in up-converting the 720p channels between the cable box and your tv.



This is what I read about 720p vs 1080i, and decided to go with 720p for everything.

_A 720p signal is made up of 720 horizontal lines. Each frame is displayed in its entirety on-screen for 1/30th of a second. This is know as progressive scan (hence the 'p')The quality is like watching 30 photographic images a second on TV. A 1080i signal comprises 1080 horizontal lines but all the lines are not displayed on-screen simultaneously. Instead, they are interlaced (hence the 'i'), ie every other lines is displayed for 1/60th of a second and then the alternate lines are displayed for 1/60th of a second. So, the frame rate is still 30 frames per second, but each frame is split into two fields, which your brain then puts together subconsciously.

*Most of the time interlacing works fine, but for fast moving images, such as sports like baseball and hockey it can cause problems which manifest themselves as a 'stepping' effect on-screen. Progressive scan signals don't have this problem and so are better suited to sports.*


ESPN puts it like this: 'Progressive scan technology produces better images for the fast moving orientation of sports television. Simply put, with 104 mph fastballs in baseball and 120 mph shots on goal in hockey, the line-by-line basis of progressive scan technology better captures the inherent fast action of sports. For ESPN, progressive scan technology makes perfect sense.'_



http://ezinearticles.com/?720p-Vs-1080i-HDTV&id=91443 


Now, since everything I see on TV "moves", then I decided to go with 720p.


It doesn't need to be fast moving like sporting events. I wouldn't watch an entire program where the camera stay still in one image.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17607192
> 
> 
> This is what I read about 720p vs 1080i, and decided to go with 720p for everything.
> 
> _A 1080i signal comprises 1080 horizontal lines but all the lines are not displayed on-screen simultaneously._
> 
> 
> Now, since everything I see on TV "moves", then I decided to go with 720p.



By having a 1080P TV, the 1080i signal is buffered so a full 1080 lines is shown at one time progressively. Converting a 1080i signal to 720p does not magically give it the same characteristics of an original 720p signal. By reducing the 1080i signal, you're doing nothing more than reduce the picture quality without gaining the benefit of a true 720p signal and your introducing potential artifacts because your TV is ultimately blowing the signal back up to 1080p but without the quality obtained from a 1080i signal. Basically you're doing - 1080i signal reduced to 720p by cable box, then zoomed to 1080p by TV when it's better to take a 1080i signal, store both fields and display as 1080p without loss by your TV.


Since you like 720p for those channels, your cable box settings are probably best set to allow both 720p and 1080i signals so you're getting the best of what both types can provide.


----------



## obie_fl

Displaying 720P on a 1080P or 1080i native display is throwing away resolution. More importantly you now have to scale it back up which can introduce artifacts. Any temporal loss from a progressive 720P signal will be minor compared to the scaling introduced. I believe you could make a case for progressive vice interlaced a few years ago with analog displays but it really isn't a factor with modern displays that have no problem de-intelacing a 1080i signal.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17606947
> 
> 
> By downconverting 1080i to 720p, you're reducing your resolution by 33%. On my LCD 720p causes it to use overscan as well which is undesirable. I use 1080i out and it's fine as long as you don't sit too close or have too big a screen to see the difference in up-converting the 720p channels between the cable box and your tv.



Yep. For this reason, I use 1080i. My prized Kuro does a good job of compensating for the interlacing, so I don't notice any issues with a moving sequence.


----------



## benji15301

Good article on digital compression and what cable companies do to video:

http://www.multichannel.com/blog/BIT...Looks_Like.php


----------



## VGPOP

Yesterday, I went to celebrate and eat for Thanksgiving at my girlfriend's aunt house. They have a HDTV (that is not LCD) and they have Brighthouse.


Every single HD channels had the black bars on top and bottom (I don't know if this is the TV itself or perhaps they have set up with different resolution).


Anyway, what I liked the most was the one thing I want for my Samsung LN46A650 HDTV is to convert 720p and 1080i channels without waiting.


I would change channel to ESPN (720p) from Discovery HD (1080i), and it would do it automatically, no waiting, nothing from my TV to switch to correct resolution.


I've looked everywhere for my TV not to do this, but today is the I haven't found anything to indicate it can be done.


----------



## Cuneiform

VGPOP,


You did not indicate if you have BH service, or if you have a set top box. I can tell you what works for me, however. I have Brighthouse service, a 8300HD set top box, and a Samsung 1080P LCD HDTV.


The trick in my case is to set the Set Top Box to output ONLY ONE FORMAT. I set the STB to output 1080i only, and the box transforms all the channels to 1080 format (pretty much instantaneously). When changing channels in this case, there is a seamless, no-delay viewing experience.


However, if I set the STB to allow BOTH 720P AND 1080i, I experience the delay you describe when my TV senses a change in format from channel to channel.


So, in short, the secret is not with your HDTV, but with the settings on the STB. Some people prefer setting the STB to 720P and others prefer 1080i, but for no-delay channel surfing, choose ONLY ONE. Hope this helps--It certainly works well for me!


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform* /forum/post/17612351
> 
> 
> VGPOP,
> 
> 
> You did not indicate if you have BH service, or if you have a set top box. I can tell you what works for me, however. I have Brighthouse service, a 8300HD set top box, and a Samsung 1080P LCD HDTV.
> 
> 
> The trick in my case is to set the Set Top Box to output ONLY ONE FORMAT. I set the STB to output 1080i only, and the box transforms all the channels to 1080 format (pretty much instantaneously). When changing channels in this case, there is a seamless, no-delay viewing experience.
> 
> 
> However, if I set the STB to allow BOTH 720P AND 1080i, I experience the delay you describe when my TV senses a change in format from channel to channel.
> 
> 
> So, in short, the secret is not with your HDTV, but with the settings on the STB. Some people prefer setting the STB to 720P and others prefer 1080i, but for no-delay channel surfing, choose ONLY ONE. Hope this helps--It certainly works well for me!



Yeah, that's what I was talking before. I use HD DVR box to be 720p for everything (instead of 1080i).


Although I changed it to be both 720p and 1080i. If I change a channel that is 1080i, I let box to display 1080i resolution, and it it's 720p, then 720p it is.


----------



## Hakemon

I replaced the splitter outside of the house AND the ground terminal too..


Here's my new levels. Are they good now?


Receive Power Level

-2.5 dBmV


Transmit Power Level

50.0 dBmV


----------



## Hakemon

Receiving power level went down to -1.9 now.. Transmit has remained at 50.0..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Receive/Downstream: -15dbmV to +15dbmV
> 
> Transmit/Upstream: 30dbmV to 53dbmV



Transmit is within the range but may still be on the high side for you area. A cable tech should be able to knock that down to a lower level since you're still having problems.


----------



## Hakemon

Well the problem I had earlier was curiously not my problem, modem said the connection was still operationable, and appeared to actually be a BHN side problem..


Since then the internet has been rock solid..


I couldn't find ANY 3db splitters, all were 7db, so thats what I ended up getting, but made sure it was bidirectional, and was over 800MHz. I think the one I got was up to 1100MHz, much higher than the old splitter outside, which was like 850MHz or something like that..


I will be replacing the cable between the ground block and splitter, which is only 1 ft long.. Since I went from a 3 way splitter to a 4 way splitter, I'm going to use the extra line to string a new coax to the road runner, and use the old line just for my TV, as there's a 3db 2 way splitter in my room for road runner and TV.. That splitter has also been replaced, though replacing it yielded no difference since the new splitter outside..


BHN put that old splitter on outside in 1999.. It wasn't even screwed down well, just floating pretty much.. Also, no boots on the cables either, only 1, the RR line..


----------



## Hakemon

Here's the wiring outside..


This is the old equipment that BHN put on in 1999... Goodbye and goodgrief.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/old-3.jpg 

(I guess I was wrong, the old splitter was 1GHz also, but the new ones, despite being the same, are working better so far).


Here I installed the new stuff. But this morning the transmit made it up to 51.6...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ragon/new1.jpg 


So I went outside and made revisions, since the splitter has it's own grounding terminal, I removed the extra part (of which I did JUST replace last night also), and now the power level has made it back to 50.0... So, if time of day matters, tonight it could be at 49db at transmit..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ragon/new2.jpg 


The coax with a boot on it is roadrunner. The "plugged" off port on the splitter I may dedicate to Road Runner, as currently the road runner line goes to my room, and goes to another 2-way splitter (3db loss), to go to my TV and modem. So I may dedicate the two..


Should I try installing a directional coupler where the grounding block originally went, and connect the splitter to TAP, and the road runner to OUT? I imagine that would greatly improve the signal..


Internet went out again for a second. When I checked on the modem, status was "Ranging Complete".. Then operational.. I'm getting that Directional Coupler. That way it's essentially directly on the line with NO loss whatsoever.


EDIT: Complete!! Never send a BHN tech to do a job that a 23 year old can handle on his own..

Levels are getting much betterl..


Receive Power Level

0.8 dBmV


Transmit Power Level

48.0 dBmV


Cable Modem Status

Operational


Oh, and what I did. I did a directional coupler, worked like a charm.. DC on the left, splitter on the right. Even freed up another port on the splitter for use for extra TV's now too..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/newcable.jpg 


Bliss, the digital TV is even working better too, less studder..


EDIT2: Internet has NOT gone out at all, it's been rock solid.. Yes!!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17625976
> 
> 
> Here's the wiring outside..
> 
> 
> This is the old equipment that BHN put on in 1999... Goodbye and goodgrief.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/old-3.jpg
> 
> (I guess I was wrong, the old splitter was 1GHz also, but the new ones, despite being the same, are working better so far).
> 
> 
> Here I installed the new stuff. But this morning the transmit made it up to 51.6...
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ragon/new1.jpg
> 
> 
> So I went outside and made revisions, since the splitter has it's own grounding terminal, I removed the extra part (of which I did JUST replace last night also), and now the power level has made it back to 50.0... So, if time of day matters, tonight it could be at 49db at transmit..
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ragon/new2.jpg
> 
> 
> The coax with a boot on it is roadrunner. The "plugged" off port on the splitter I may dedicate to Road Runner, as currently the road runner line goes to my room, and goes to another 2-way splitter (3db loss), to go to my TV and modem. So I may dedicate the two..
> 
> 
> Should I try installing a directional coupler where the grounding block originally went, and connect the splitter to TAP, and the road runner to OUT? I imagine that would greatly improve the signal..
> 
> 
> Internet went out again for a second. When I checked on the modem, status was "Ranging Complete".. Then operational.. I'm getting that Directional Coupler. That way it's essentially directly on the line with NO loss whatsoever.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Complete!! Never send a BHN tech to do a job that a 23 year old can handle on his own..
> 
> Levels are getting much betterl..
> 
> 
> Receive Power Level
> 
> 0.8 dBmV
> 
> 
> Transmit Power Level
> 
> 48.0 dBmV
> 
> 
> Cable Modem Status
> 
> Operational
> 
> 
> Oh, and what I did. I did a directional coupler, worked like a charm.. DC on the left, splitter on the right. Even freed up another port on the splitter for use for extra TV's now too..
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/newcable.jpg
> 
> 
> Bliss, the digital TV is even working better too, less studder..
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Internet has NOT gone out at all, it's been rock solid.. Yes!!



sorry but the splitter that brighthouse installed is better than the one you put in. Dont use non name brand splitters. Also you dont own the splitter as it is not inside your house the outside wiring is owned by brighthouse as set by FCC rules.


----------



## daballs

Will, Hakemon, it looks like you're going to jail.


/s


----------



## Hakemon

Show me the proof that BHN owns the splitter. Last I checked they only owned the wire coming out of the ground..


PS: If the splitter I installed is worse, then these new dBmv levels are lying, because internet and TV has been great.. Those directional couplers work great.. Besides, I gave BHN the chance to fix it, these levels have been a problem for many years, and no tech tried to fix it, they were literally clueless. Well thats BS, I'm not waiting on them.. I'lm fixing it on my own time and money... All they ever did was constantly replace the modem, they didn't even know about the SNR levels page before YOU told me about it..


----------



## Nayan

Will you come do mine? :::bats eyes:::


Well I bought a new router today so we'll see if that fixes my horrible internet connection. I already traded my modem and had no improvement, so this was the next step. And yes, I did call, a tech replaced all of my lines to the house and my tv is much better, but no such luck with rr.


----------



## Hakemon

Whats your levels on the RR? Since apparently it's so wrong to change the line outside yourself (considering that the level improved and our TVs are better now too), are you using a splitter inside the house?


A directional coupler may work if you do use a splitter inside. You'll want one that is 6dB on the tap, because that means it's out will be only 1dB, perfect candidate for RR...


----------



## Hakemon

Oh, and as for BHN owning the splitter. If they own it, cool for them. I didn't throw it out, I stored it in the garage.. It was a good splitter then, but weathering got the best of it.. I installed a splitter that is working far better, and may even insulate it from the elements. dBmv is getting better, and soon it'll be at 44dBmv when I finish it on the inside part of the house...


----------



## IsaacFL

I have been getting intermittent outages on my RR internet. I got a different cable modem from Brighthouse but it is still going out.


Here is what the log has just for today:

Time Level Description

Time Not Established Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.

Tue Dec 01 06:14:59 2009 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Tue Dec 01 06:13:30 2009 Critical (3) Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted

Tue Dec 01 06:13:30 2009 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Tue Dec 01 06:12:09 2009 Critical (3) Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted

Tue Dec 01 06:12:09 2009 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Tue Dec 01 06:11:01 2009 Critical (3) No UCD's Received - Timeout

Tue Dec 01 06:08:05 2009 Critical (3) Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted

Tue Dec 01 06:08:05 2009 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Tue Dec 01 06:06:50 2009 Critical (3) Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted

Tue Dec 01 06:06:50 2009 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Tue Dec 01 06:05:08 2009 Critical (3) Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted

Tue Dec 01 06:05:08 2009 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Tue Dec 01 06:03:36 2009 Critical (3) Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted

Tue Dec 01 06:03:36 2009 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Tue Dec 01 06:01:59 2009 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...

Tue Dec 01 06:01:27 2009 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...


When I looke at the signal level it looks ok:


Receive Power Level

9.3 dBmV

Transmit Power Level

39.3 dBmV

Cable Modem Status

Operational


----------



## Chris Berry

Actually, your Receive is a little high and Transmit a little low. I would suggest having a cable tech check your signals.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

How do you turn on the logging feature of the Webstar Modem? When I go to the modem web server page and click on "Log" it says "This feature has not been enabled in your cable modem."


----------



## PerfectCr

See the email around the extra RR Turbo Speeds for $5 per month? Looks like a speed bump from 15 to 20Mb.


----------



## IsaacFL

I didn't do anything to turn it on. It was just on.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IsaacFL* /forum/post/17661146
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything to turn it on. It was just on.



No, you have the 15Mb. You have to call an order this. This is an upcharge $5 to increase the base speed of RR TURBO from 15 to 20Mbps and Speedboost from 20 to 30Mbps.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

According to: http://cfl.brighthouse.com/products_...net/turbo.aspx 

...it seems that the regular turbo is now $15 more for the 20 mbit, uploads still 2 mbit. So I would think existing turbos would see the new speeds and then their rates will eventually go up.

http://cfl.brighthouse.com/products_...r/default.aspx


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17667456
> 
> 
> According to: http://cfl.brighthouse.com/products_...net/turbo.aspx
> 
> ...it seems that the regular turbo is now $15 more for the 20 mbit, uploads still 2 mbit. So I would think existing turbos would see the new speeds and then their rates will eventually go up.
> 
> http://cfl.brighthouse.com/products_...r/default.aspx



No, I called BHN. Even for *existing RR Turbo customers*, the new speed tier is $5 more per month. It's not worded well, and I initially thought we would get it, but no, it's $5 more per month if you want the new 20Mb base speed w/30Mb SpeedBoost.


The link you provided doesn't include this new tier. "Up to 20Mb" is with SpeedBoost. The new tier is 20Mb minimum (up from 15Mb) and 30Mb w/Speedboost, up from 20Mb.


Here is the email I received from BHN: --> http://email.brighthouse.com/cfl/10193/index2.html 
_The new Road Runner Turbo from Bright House Networks lets you surf the web at speeds up to 20 Mbps (up to 30Mbps with PowerBoost™!) for just $5 more per month!_


----------



## visionik

Hello -


Quick question: does anyone know which vendor Brighthouse is using for Switched Digital Video (SDV) adapters for Tivo / Moxi etc?


It's normally either Cisco or Motorola.


Best,


-J


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/17612773
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was talking before. I use HD DVR box to be 720p for everything (instead of 1080i).
> 
> 
> Although I changed it to be both 720p and 1080i. If I change a channel that is 1080i, I let box to display 1080i resolution, and it it's 720p, then 720p it is.



I use 720p also, because my tv is a 720p. So why output 1080i and then have my tv rescale it?


Also, I can't see a difference, and since ESPN is 720p, which is my most important HD channel, I go 720p.


I also allow 480i for SD channels because my TV has much better stretch modes for SD the remove the side bars without making everyone look like Cartman. So SD is much better letting the TV stretch it.


Yes there is a delay when switching between SD and HD channels, but there are only a few SD channels that I watch anyway.


----------



## rbanke

Would BHN be thottling streaming video by anychance?


RR turbo user, tech's have come out and said the levels are all fine, speedtests come back great (20+/1.8-2+). But for weeks now youtube simply wont play in HD it needs to rebuffer after a few seconds. Even standard def youtube rebuffers now. It's also not just youtube but seems to be any site that streams video. Bypassing my router gives the same results. Should be noted that I recently switched to BHN phones (which obviously comes with a new modem) but these problems have been the same before the switch. Also, my brother in law who lives a mile away from me is experiencing the same issue.


Figured if there is some throttling going on, someone here might know.


----------



## JH2003

Yesterday I gave up on an Internet video as it started, buffered and sat there. I thought I was just in heavy traffic; maybe I was in 'traffic control'.


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JH2003* /forum/post/17688584
> 
> 
> Yesterday I gave up on an Internet video as it started, buffered and sat there. I thought I was just in heavy traffic; maybe I was in 'traffic control'.



I probably should have mentioned I'm also in Titusville.


----------



## daballs

I've been having problems with youtube lately too. At first I though it might be a DDWRT related router software problem, but seeing as you guys are having the same problem, I would guess it's not.


To those who are going to say this is a youtube site problem, why is that I can load up youtube videos faster over ATT's 3g network then my own wi-fi?



edit: south melbourne beach here, maybe it's a brevard problem? also, i've only noticed this with youtube, streaming netflix hd and other video streaming services do not seem to be affected which would lead me to believe it is not a router problem.


----------



## HDOrlando

A week from tonight we should be able to access those new HD channels by simply typing them in before their launch the next day.


I'm pumped.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17690881
> 
> 
> A week from tonight we should be able to access those new HD channels by simply typing them in before their launch the next day.
> 
> 
> I'm pumped.



Same here! I am really looking forward to TCM HD.


After this slew of HD channels we got, I must admit, I am almost completely satisfied.



Anyone care to speculate on Comedy Central HD being offered anytime soon? I am wondering if there are still any "issues" between BH/TWC and Viacom. I suppose we just got Palladia in HD, so it can't be that bad.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think palladia HD was a seperate deal.


Right now, TWC has deals for the rest of the pay movie channels, NBA and MLB/NHL package subscriptions, Lifetime, Tru TV, The Weather Channels, HSN, QVC, RFD-TV, Jewerly TV and Gospel Music Channel to go around.


They are eventually going to have to pick up those Viacom (Spike, Nick, Comedy, VH1, MTV, CMT, BET) channels as they are going to run out of stuff to add.


I would expect we would have it by the summer.


I've got most of what I want after this update outside of west coast HBO's and HBO HD OD, NFL Network, and Chiller and Sleuth when they come out. There is other stuff on a smaller scale but I'm pretty good.


I'm so happy about I.D. HD and those HBO's being added.


hopefully, we will get a ton more HD in 2010. Rumor has it we are getting an update early in 2010.


----------



## dsinger

I won't be happy until they have HDNet again!


----------



## heyitsme

I have thought this for a few months now. For me its even worse at night (like 10pm) you would think if it were a bandwidth problem it would get better at night. I only notice it on YouTube, which is why I think it might be throttling.




rbanke said:


> Would BHN be thottling streaming video by anychance? QUOTE]


----------



## Hakemon

For the YouTube problem people have mentioned, it is Youtube. Since Google introduced the 1080p HD on it, you can bet their servers have been more busy than normal...


I've had problems with it, others have problems with it, I even have friends in Europe that are having problems with it..


----------



## jeff barbour

Any way to adjust the Power-on-Channel on a SA 4250/Mystro? I got ladyfriend an HDTV but when I come in she always has cable box tuned to Channel 13. I've been thru the menus a dozen times.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff barbour* /forum/post/17695732
> 
> 
> Any way to adjust the Power-on-Channel on a SA 4250/Mystro? I got ladyfriend an HDTV but when I come in she always has cable box tuned to Channel 13. I've been thru the menus a dozen times.



Here ya go..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE8x386AIUA 


Got the same box as yours..


----------



## wsondermann

Just noticed something interesting with the upload speed. I just uploaded a couple videos to YouTube and noticed it was uploading a bit faster than usual. Whenever I did a speed test it showed the upload speed around 490-512 kbps. I did a speed test just now and it's now showing the upload speed at near 1 Mbps, which is double than usual.


----------



## Hakemon

Awe look at that, me too, and download is now 10mpbs.


About time BHN realized they could do better than 7mbps for these few years.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17694073
> 
> 
> For the YouTube problem people have mentioned, it is Youtube. Since Google introduced the 1080p HD on it, you can bet their servers have been more busy than normal...
> 
> 
> I've had problems with it, others have problems with it, I even have friends in Europe that are having problems with it..



That wouldn't explain why ATT 3G loads up YouTube exponentially faster than RR....


----------



## Hakemon

Different ISP, different path to the uploading server. Perhaps the path BHN just isn't the most effective.


My uploads to youtube are decent, a minute per MB..


----------



## visionik

Hello again:


Two things...


First, my analysis of the bandwidth / Youtube question.


I have no doubt in my mind that Brighthouse is throttling access to Youtube. I've been at home (on cable modem) multiple times when Youtube was crawling and I could barely even play a video. Several times during these slowdowns I have:


- done a bandwidth test on the cable modem and had great scores

- watched video from non-youtube sites with no problems

- plugged in my 3G data card and played the same Youtube videos with no problem whatsoever.


Separately, I also have no doubt that Youtube has upstream bandwidth issues as well. For example, just today I was watching a video at work and it was crawling. I have a 1 gigabit internet connection at the office (Gigabit fiber to our data center, where we have 6 gigabits of internet access--2 gigabits each from Level3, Global Crossing, and Time Warner Telecom)


So where is the bandwidth problem? Blame it on Brighthouse, Youtube, or both










Second:


Earlier I had posted a question--does anyone know what switched video tuner adapters Brighthouse of Orlando is using for Tivos? These are the USB gizmos that let Tivo work with switched digital video (SDV). I ask because I'm getting a Moxi DVR. If Brighthouse uses a Cisco adapter then only the 2-tuner Moxi will work. If they use a Motorola adapter, then the 2 or 3 tuner Moxi will work.


Thanks!


-J


----------



## Hakemon

Funny how when I earlier said Youtube was being throttled, I had many people saying "I have no problems." People make up your minds, ok?


Oh, did the FCC pass that law yet? I think we should remind Bright House that they are violating an FCC law, if they did pass it.


----------



## wsondermann

Sometimes I experience Youtube videos downloading really slowly. Refreshing the page usually fixes it. The bandwidth issues could have something to do with the path that it's taking.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visionik* /forum/post/17705160
> 
> 
> Hello again:
> 
> Earlier I had posted a question--does anyone know what switched video tuner adapters Brighthouse of Orlando is using for Tivos? These are the USB gizmos that let Tivo work with switched digital video (SDV). I ask because I'm getting a Moxi DVR. If Brighthouse uses a Cisco adapter then only the 2-tuner Moxi will work. If they use a Motorola adapter, then the 2 or 3 tuner Moxi will work.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -J



Brighthouse uses the Cisco TA for SDV on Tivo.


----------



## bubbalou32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/17698436
> 
> 
> Just noticed something interesting with the upload speed. I just uploaded a couple videos to YouTube and noticed it was uploading a bit faster than usual. Whenever I did a speed test it showed the upload speed around 490-512 kbps. I did a speed test just now and it's now showing the upload speed at near 1 Mbps, which is double than usual.



Still DL at about 6.7M DL $ 480k UL here in SW Orlando with 7M account using http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ . Something strange about the test: it finishes the UL at 480k then does it second time at 270k - what's that about?


----------



## Hakemon

Wait, I had the 7M account, but had 10MB speeds yesterday, with 1MB upload??


No complaints!!


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17548809
> 
> 
> New channels coming Dec. 17th!
> 
> 
> Turner Classic Movies HD 1314
> 
> We HD 1317
> 
> Outdoor Channel HD 1321
> 
> Disney XD 1338
> 
> Investigation Discovery HD 1352
> 
> Fox Business HD 1354
> 
> Planet Green HD 1362
> 
> Style HD 1363
> 
> TV One HD 1379
> 
> 
> Premium HD:
> 
> HBO West 1240
> 
> HBO Latino 1244
> 
> HBO Comedy 1245
> 
> HBO Zone 1246
> 
> HBO Family 1247
> 
> HBO 2 1249
> 
> HBO Signature 1250
> 
> MoreMax 1252
> 
> Action Max 1253
> 
> Showtime West 1265
> 
> Showtime Too West 1266
> 
> TMC Extra 1272
> 
> The Movie Channel West 1273
> 
> TMC Extra West 1274
> 
> 
> New HD Movie Pack:
> 
> Independent Film Channel 2186
> 
> 
> NBA Tv will be available on the digital tier on channel 108 and on HD channel 1008 for free (no sports pack required).
> 
> 
> All info from Florida Today.
> 
> 
> I am surprised about Style HD coming. No GSN this time around either. At least the movie folks will be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



By the way. I am very happy that Brighthouse will meet their goal of 100 HD channels by the end of the year.


But that doesn't mean they need to stop here, and give us the next update next December.


There are way more channels available in HD that we don't have.


I really want Brighthouse to be able to broadcast the sports package (MLB Extra Innings, NBA league pass, NHL, etc) in HD.


Also, the main PPV channel must be in HD. You're spending $50-$60 bucks for live events (even though I can get it for free in my computer...but that's another topic) and you don't offer this in HD? come on....


They need to make this happen.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17706850
> 
> 
> Wait, I had the 7M account, but had 10MB speeds yesterday, with 1MB upload??
> 
> 
> No complaints!!



I have had intermitent internet problems since the last increase in TV channels. Occasionally lose service entirely 1-3 times a week for a brief period. This may be proceeded or followed by slow service. Last couple of times after service is restored speeds are relatively fast e.g 8.5K download and almost 1k upload for a brief period. Normal is ~6.8k download .494k upload. i live in the Clermont area. BHN is no help.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17705166
> 
> 
> Funny how when I earlier said Youtube was being throttled, I had many people saying "I have no problems." People make up your minds, ok?
> 
> 
> Oh, did the FCC pass that law yet? I think we should remind Bright House that they are violating an FCC law, if they did pass it.



Personally I don't think it's throttling, however it's very disappointing to have your home internet overtaken by mobile internet!


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


I with you on all of those.


They definitely need to have PPV in HD along with those packages. In addition, the next update needs to be soon especially with lots of stuff out there that we still do not have.


In our next update (Rumored early next year) we prob get some more premium movie stuff and free stuff in the running could be Tru TV HD, Gospel Music Channel HD, TWC HD, Lifetime HD, RFD-TV HD and the shopping channels in HD.


Those would be need but Time Warner gets to get the Viacom suite too and figure out NFL Network.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ladies and Gentlemen,


We have some good news.


Apparently TWC Milwaukee is adding the Viacom Suite soon.


The channels in this are...


Spike TV HD

Comedy Central HD

Nick HD

CMT HD

VH1 HD

MTV HD

BET HD


Because Bright House piggybacks on Time Warner's deals, this will be available to us now.


It would leave NFL Network, HDNet, World Fishing Network and some smaller channels like TBN as the only things not really available to us.


While I only slightly want Spike TV, this would be an addition that would make a lot of people happy.


BTW: Start punching in those channels numbers on Wednesday evening for the new channels as most should appear.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17715415
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> We have some good news.
> 
> 
> Apparently TWC Milwaukee is adding the Viacom Suite soon.
> 
> 
> The channels in this are...
> 
> 
> Spike TV HD
> 
> Comedy Central HD
> 
> Nick HD
> 
> CMT HD
> 
> VH1 HD
> 
> MTV HD
> 
> BET HD
> 
> 
> Because Bright House piggybacks on Time Warner's deals, this will be available to us now.
> 
> 
> It would leave NFL Network, HDNet, World Fishing Network and some smaller channels like TBN as the only things not really available to us.
> 
> 
> While I only slightly want Spike TV, this would be an addition that would make a lot of people happy.
> 
> 
> BTW: Start punching in those channels numbers on Wednesday evening for the new channels as most should appear.



Once we get these... I'm not sure if there is another channel out there that I ever watch that is not offered in HD.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Except of course for... ahem ahem.......


ENNNN EFFFFF ELLLLL NETWORK........... Please?


----------



## Hakemon

Internet today, constantly on and off... Problem is back..


Of course the power levels are in range, still...


----------



## Hakemon

Now I just lost my cable box. It's counting backwards in hex, VERY slowly, with r at the begining, signifying a firmware is being received..


No!! I was watching King of the hill on cartoon network..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D15mZZDjDTM


----------



## HDOrlando

Happened to me last night too before I went to sleep.


Probably to get some space for the HD channel upload Wednesday evening.


----------



## the64gto

New HD Movie Pack:

Independent Film Channel 2186 ... Is this a typo??


----------



## HDOrlando

Yes,


I think it's 1286.


We should be able to type in those new channels at this time tomorrow.


I'm pumped.


----------



## Nayan

LOL I'm sorry for the typo! My coffee hadn't kicked in yet when I posted that







. I am very excited for the new stuff, but I also saw in an ad (again in Florida Today) that they are negotiating with some channels, most notably Food Network, Weather Channel and Style and said if a deal cannot be reached by Dec 31st then they may not carry them anymore.


----------



## HDOrlando

That could very well be the case.


I doubt the disputes would last long though but it could effect Sun Sports and Fs Florida which would drive me crazy. It might have something to do with us not getting The Weather Channel, Tru TV and Lifetime as HD channels. Those all could be in our next update with QVC, HSN and more premium channels though.


It's all in Time Warner's hands. Let's hope it turns out like it happened with Viacom last year.


We also shockingly got FS Florida around Midnight which was a huge boost to us Magic fans.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just like the previous two updates, the new channels are up but invisible on the guide.


Last time, Cartoon Network HD was not up early.


I checked every channel and all of them are up this time.


Here are the new channels with numbers. Just type them in and you get the channel.


Turner Classic Movies HD 1314

We HD 1317

Outdoor Channel HD 1321

Disney XD 1338

Investigation Discovery HD 1352

Fox Business HD 1354

Planet Green HD 1362

Style HD 1363

TV One HD 1379


Premium HD:

HBO West 1240

HBO Latino 1244

HBO Comedy 1245

HBO Zone 1246

HBO Family 1247

HBO 2 1249

HBO Signature 1250

MoreMax 1252

Action Max 1253

Showtime West 1265

Showtime Too West 1266

TMC Extra 1272

The Movie Channel West 1273

TMC Extra West 1274


New HD Movie Pack:

Independent Film Channel 1286


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17733003
> 
> 
> Just like the previous two updates, the new channels are up but invisible on the guide.
> 
> 
> Last time, Cartoon Network HD was not up early.
> 
> 
> I checked every channel and all of them are up this time.
> 
> 
> Here are the new channels with numbers. Just type them in and you get the channel.
> 
> 
> Turner Classic Movies HD 1314
> 
> We HD 1317
> 
> Outdoor Channel HD 1321
> 
> Disney XD 1338
> 
> Investigation Discovery HD 1352
> 
> Fox Business HD 1354
> 
> Planet Green HD 1362
> 
> Style HD 1363
> 
> TV One HD 1379
> 
> 
> Premium HD:
> 
> HBO West 1240
> 
> HBO Latino 1244
> 
> HBO Comedy 1245
> 
> HBO Zone 1246
> 
> HBO Family 1247
> 
> HBO 2 1249
> 
> HBO Signature 1250
> 
> MoreMax 1252
> 
> Action Max 1253
> 
> Showtime West 1265
> 
> Showtime Too West 1266
> 
> TMC Extra 1272
> 
> The Movie Channel West 1273
> 
> TMC Extra West 1274
> 
> 
> New HD Movie Pack:
> 
> Independent Film Channel 1286



Excellent news.


----------



## HDOrlando

Last time the channels were up in the guide around 1:30-1:50 AM and then I went to sleep.


It will be nice to have them in the guide tomorrow as it is a bit of a hassle at the moment to access them.


At least, I am watching the Magic game now.


Let's post our wish lists for future updates.


----------



## VGPOP

I want to double check the only premium channels we don't have in HD are: (not west feeds)


- Thriller Max (Channel #254)

- W Max (#255)

- 5 Star Max (#257)

- Outer Max (#258)

- Showtime Beyond (#263)

- Showtime Women (#267)

- Showtime Next (#269)

- Showtime Family Zone (#270)

- Starz Edge (#289)

- Starz in Black (#290)

- Starz Kids and Family (#291)

- Starz Cinema (#292)


We have all HBO's, TMC's.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


The list of available and coming soon stuff is here. I do think you missed a couple.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 


It would be good to get the premiums out of the way though.


They also have HBO HD OD and Showtime HD OD out there and they will eventually get on to more systems. Those would be better than HBO or Showtime channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sometime between 12:30-12:36 PM all the channels went up on the guide with the exception of Turner Classic Movies on 1314.


----------



## RADEN305

I had all channels on my guide by 1:00am. So far so good.


----------



## rbanke

So I'm wondering how many years until the HD channels are the standard and they have to mark SD instead (like DISC & DISCSD), and/or the HD channels start at 1 and the sd channels are moved to the 1000k's...


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbanke* /forum/post/17736173
> 
> 
> So I'm wondering how many years until the HD channels are the standard and they have to mark SD instead (like DISC & DISCSD), and/or the HD channels start at 1 and the sd channels are moved to the 1000k's...



That's a long way off because it would mean that the entire analog tier would have to be dropped.


All those people with SD would lose their channels and need boxes...

All of use still watching analog in the bedrooms would need boxes...


And very difficult in this area, considering all of those condos, apartments, and hotels with cable tv included.... would all go away and require digital tier subscriptions and box rentals and all that.


Believe it or not, it's the analog that keeps me with BHN. In the long run, if I were to switch to satellite or fiber, it would be more expensive after I factor in the costs to put boxes on all TVs in the house.


----------



## the64gto

A spare Tv in the bedroom, no BHN box, connected directly to cable, this latest update should not have added any channels...correct???


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/17739017
> 
> 
> A spare Tv in the bedroom, no BHN box, connected directly to cable, this latest update should not have added any channels...correct???



correct.


----------



## mgsports

Cartoon Network SD Was to be put on 126 if the channel was to be Converted to digital A couple of years Ago, but when they did, they kept the Original Number digital Too, and i got sick of them having Duplicated Numbers, so i Personally E-mailed Blitz Rick Over and Over to stop him from doing this, and then they finally stopped, and Now with the World of More Campaign, The expanded basic channel numbers Will stay the same, we know this is a 100% fact because this is what They all ready did in NJ, PA and MD so far, all they do is now is just take the channels off of analog and keep them on the Digital Side since all the New boxes here just pick up Digital Simulcast, since all new boxes will be only capable of receiving Digital only signals, if you do not like it--too bad for you, since it's the future, get on with it!!! Also we all ready know what the HD channels will be since in our entire region, they will be in the same position with the exception of the Local Channels since some areas have more Broadcast Channels than Others!!!!! The only difference between each system here will be the amount of analog channels left, since again Areas like Center City and Philadelphia have lots of Broadcast Networks so there New HD was more limited than the Other Areas, and the Timing each system Migrated due to Comcast's Pecking Order!!! Do not worry we have other people who all ready live here that will give out the information when it becomes available!!!!

We launched in HD October of 2008, produce and broadcast original local programming in 1080p.


In conversation with Comcast, we are scheduled to launch Universal Sports within the first quarter of 2010, our other subchannel is MEGA-TV on 38.2. NO newscasts, local or national, there are more than enough newscasts in this market, we don't feel a need to add another one.


----------



## bubbalou32

Anyone else experiencing the "channel not currently available" message when tuning to one of the newer HD channels? I haven't noted this until the past month or two since more have become available in HD. Palladia (1373) is almost never on. Also, dropouts & pixelation have become common on HD channels.


Is it time for a service call?


----------



## HDOrlando

I had this a couple of months ago with some SDV HD channels.


I switched my box and have not had trouble since.


On another note, TWC San Diego added the Viacom channels (Spike, Nick, Comedy Central, MTV, BET, VH1, CMT) and that means they are likely available for Bright House in a future pickup. It was previously announced in Milwaukee.


----------



## Nayan

 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...f-chicken.html 


I will be extremely angry if that happens! Yes I know I can go to Hulu, but even they are talking about charging a fee. I want my football, Nascar and 24!


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.keepfoxon.com/fox Might also mean for BHN.


----------



## LouK

This is another money grab by a big corporation. Fox is many times larger than BH. Remember, that they charge for their advertising by the size of their viewership. That includes those that view via cable. It is cheaper for them to reach those cable customers as they don't have to pay for transmission costs, that is picked up by BH who pay for the fiber from the WOFL studios to the cable-heads. What they want is for us (BH *WILL* pass any increase to us) is to pay extra no matter if we are watching or not. Why should you or I have to pay for the exact same content that is available OTA? I personally only watch a few NFL games and the morning news on WOFL. I could just as easily watch 13 for the news and use my little portable TV to watch those few football games OTA. Remember, that signal will still be available OTA, you can still watch the old fashion way. If they cut BH, they will suffer more than BH, as they will then have to drop all of the advertising fees due to of a far small viewership. Its a no win situation. I think that it will be resolved just like KMG.


----------



## HDOrlando

If it happens, it will only last a few days.


My main concern would be Sun Sports and FS Florida with FX (Thank goodness Sons of Anarachy is not on again till September) and Speed (Like watching monster truck and jacked in HD).


This thing would not last weeks when 24 would premier. I'm just slightly worried I'll miss a few Magic games.


In the end, I bet this will be like Viacom last year and get done at the last minute.


BTW: WC San Diego added the 7 Viacom (Spike, CMT, MTV, BET, VH1, Comedy Central, Nick) and N.Y. and Milwaukee have announced so we can be seeing these soon on Bright House.


I hear were getting an update early next year.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bright House Bakersfield now has three of the seven Viacom stations.


Spike TV HD, Nick HD and Comedy Central HD.

http://bakersfield.brighthouse.com/n....aspx?id=40952 


It just happened out of the blue and it is nice to see BHN piggyback on TWC's deal so quickly.


They do not have MTV, BET, VH1 and CMT yet but I would expect us to get it in our next update.


Please keep checking the paper for legal notices guys and gals.


----------



## jstrauser

I am a BHN RR internet subscriber (Turbo stand alone @$54.95/mo) and I have DirecTV - mostly for NFL Sunday Ticket and NFL Network, but also a fan of their DVR platform/hour capacity to record and their 1080p PPV offerings. I have Choice Xtra + HD/DVR for $75.99/mo - so my total is $130.94/mo base. I also have a 2nd box to feed upstairs sets (all have to view the same channel) for $5/mo - so total is $135.94.


I had tried to have BHN cable a few years ago but they could not get me reliable HD service - several higher frequency channels would pixelate and drop out and they could never get it fixed reliably - had several crews out, a supervisor, the dug up my yard, etc. The DVR also was really limited capacity-wise.


How are things with SDV underway? Has that helped relieve bandwidth issues? Any chance that could work better for me? Where are they with DVR hardware/software and capacity?


Also, I need help understanding price. From the website it looks like there is an $89.90 combo TV+Internet, but the price is $99.90 (huh?). Then I have to add $15 for Turbo (what I have now) and $9.95 for HD-DVR for a total of $124.85/mo. Do you still get cable on secondary TV's or is analog cable dead now? Do you need a box on all sets now? If so, how much are additional boxes?


It looks like cable only may be $10 less per month (pending additional set charges) but I would lose NFL Network, access to NFL Sunday Ticket and gain BHSN and CFNews13.


Would welcome opinions and recommendations.


Thanks.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/17772816
> 
> 
> I am a BHN RR internet subscriber (Turbo stand alone @$54.95/mo) and I have DirecTV - mostly for NFL Sunday Ticket and NFL Network, but also a fan of their DVR platform/hour capacity to record and their 1080p PPV offerings. I have Choice Xtra + HD/DVR for $75.99/mo - so my total is $130.94/mo base. I also have a 2nd box to feed upstairs sets (all have to view the same channel) for $5/mo - so total is $135.94.
> 
> 
> I had tried to have BHN cable a few years ago but they could not get me reliable HD service - several higher frequency channels would pixelate and drop out and they could never get it fixed reliably - had several crews out, a supervisor, the dug up my yard, etc. The DVR also was really limited capacity-wise.
> 
> 
> How are things with SDV underway? Has that helped relieve bandwidth issues? Any chance that could work better for me? Where are they with DVR hardware/software and capacity?
> 
> 
> Also, I need help understanding price. From the website it looks like there is an $89.90 combo TV+Internet, but the price is $99.90 (huh?). Then I have to add $15 for Turbo (what I have now) and $9.95 for HD-DVR for a total of $124.85/mo. Do you still get cable on secondary TV's or is analog cable dead now? Do you need a box on all sets now? If so, how much are additional boxes?
> 
> 
> It looks like cable only may be $10 less per month (pending additional set charges) but I would lose NFL Network, access to NFL Sunday Ticket and gain BHSN and CFNews13.
> 
> 
> Would welcome opinions and recommendations.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



BH is still having the same problems you described and seems you are paying less plus BH may not be showing FOX after the Jan 1, although I am sure a deal will be worked out on or just after Jan 1. and of course with a rate increase shortly there after.


----------



## barrygordon

I searched for this but never saw an answer. The Pace box recently placed in my GF's house has component input and output along with audio input and output. If I plug a DVD player into the Component in and audio in will that signal be passed to the TV set when the STB is powered off? The TV is connected to the Component out and analog audio out.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/17784593
> 
> 
> I searched for this but never saw an answer. The Pace box recently placed in my GF's house has component input and output along with audio input and output. If I plug a DVD player into the Component in and audio in will that signal be passed to the TV set when the STB is powered off? The TV is connected to the Component out and analog audio out.



Brighthouse dropped the Pace STB four or five years ago. they simply would not work with the updated software. That being said, try it and see. It was the only box that "straight through" worked for me. So maybe that will work for her.


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LouK* /forum/post/17785062
> 
> 
> Brighthouse dropped the Pace STB four or five years ago. they simply would not work with the updated software. That being said, try it and see. It was the only box that "straight through" worked for me. So maybe that will work for her.



Bright House still uses and issues the Pace STB.


----------



## Hakemon

What the, Bright House blocked my favorite site it seems!


audiokarma.org


I can access it on my friends iphone via 3G, but not on my bright house.


What the?


----------



## StephenRC

Site works fine from Satellite Beach.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17787304
> 
> 
> What the, Bright House blocked my favorite site it seems!
> 
> 
> audiokarma.org
> 
> 
> I can access it on my friends iphone via 3G, but not on my bright house.
> 
> 
> What the?




I've had numerous problems checking out some of my favorite sites, too.


It started yesterday (Christmas Eve) and is continuing today.


I even have problems accessing this site using the Firefox browser but Internet Explorer doesn't skip a beat. What's up with this Brighthouse? These problems didn't start until yesterday and I've made NO changes on my end.


----------



## Hakemon

This clearly then seems to be isolated to CFL..


----------



## HDOrlando

There is a rumor Bright House Tampa is getting the Viacom HD suite in January.


Hopefully, we are not far behind.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17787336
> 
> 
> I've had numerous problems checking out some of my favorite sites, too.
> 
> 
> It started yesterday (Christmas Eve) and is continuing today.
> 
> 
> I even have problems accessing this site using the Firefox browser but Internet Explorer doesn't skip a beat. What's up with this Brighthouse? These problems didn't start until yesterday and I've made NO changes on my end.



I've seen Google Chrome say "Resolving Proxy" which was weird, because I don't have one. It's almost like Bright House CFL is setting up a proxy or something.


EDIT: Oh, and the fact that I can ping it means the server can be reached, thus BHN must be blocking port 80 to it..


----------



## Nayan

I noticed that too. Some sites I can't get to and others are fine. Even online gaming is taking a hit as my fps are really low in areas just a day or so ago were high. Whatever they are doing I hope they either fix it or quit it.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Yep, noticed the same crappy internet since the 24th as well. Was using Google's Public DNS, but couldn't actually get to google's sites. Switched back to OpenDNS and I was able to reach Google, but site's were generally flaky. Seems that a lot of javascripts from ad-server sites weren't loading properly and were holding up page loads, but in general other items were also partially loading on sites. Like a site wouldn't be loading a css file, but if I loaded the css file separately it would load fine, but if I refreshed the original page, another files would not load. Hopefully this is not a sign of BHN experimenting with filtering, and it's just some packet-dropping issues that can be fixed.


----------



## Hakemon

What happened to the net neutrality thing?


----------



## StephenRC

The Christmas holiday could have something to do with it. Everyone is home and online and clogging up the "tubes".


----------



## jimmycrank

I don't know if people are experiencing the same, but some of the webpages just simply don't load. If I open a browser tab to one of those pages, forget that browser instance. I'll have to open another instance and close out that one due to the "hang". This has only started up recently.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/17788503
> 
> 
> Yep, noticed the same crappy internet since the 24th as well. Was using Google's Public DNS, but couldn't actually get to google's sites. Switched back to OpenDNS and I was able to reach Google, but site's were generally flaky. Seems that a lot of javascripts from ad-server sites weren't loading properly and were holding up page loads, but in general other items were also partially loading on sites. Like a site wouldn't be loading a css file, but if I loaded the css file separately it would load fine, but if I refreshed the original page, another files would not load. Hopefully this is not a sign of BHN experimenting with filtering, and it's just some packet-dropping issues that can be fixed.



I have had short outages since BHN added HD stations in November. For the last couple of days it's been a lot worse with some experiences like yours. I use Google Chrome. It spent at least 20-30 seconds loading the last part of this page so that I could reply to your post. Email updates are also subject to outages. Says it can't connect to my ISO (Earthlink) then a few minutes later it will deliver 5-7 emails all at once. Speed tests to Atlanta when it is working show HIGHER speeds than normal. Like 9.8 download vs. 6.8 normal and almost 1.0k upload vs. .496 normal. Sometimes it acts like an old dial up connection; on for 10 seconds, off for 5. Maybe they are using SDV on internet connections as well as HD! BHN goes back to screwing the pooch!!


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/17788904
> 
> 
> I have had short outages since BHN added HD stations in November. For the last couple of days it's been a lot worse with some experiences like yours. I use Google Chrome. It spent at least 20-30 seconds loading the last part of this page so that I could reply to your post. Email updates are also subject to outages. Says it can't connect to my ISO (Earthlink) then a few minutes later it will deliver 5-7 emails all at once. Speed tests to Atlanta when it is working show HIGHER speeds than normal. Like 9.8 download vs. 6.8 normal and almost 1.0k upload vs. .496 normal. Sometimes it acts like an old dial up connection; on for 10 seconds, off for 5. Maybe they are using SDV on internet connections as well as HD! BHN goes back to screwing the pooch!!



Here's an instance of one site that I cannot open anymore:

www.palmpreforum.org 


A web site that I read and post to that devotes itself to my Palm Pre smartphone.


Can anyone else open this?


I can't open it with Internet Explorer or Firefox. It just hangs forever.


This didn't start until Thursday.


If this is a system-wide problem I think that we should receive *at least* a partial credit for our internet service for next month, after all we're paying good money for it!!!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17789116
> 
> 
> Here's an instance of one site that I cannot open anymore:
> 
> www.palmpreforum.org
> 
> 
> A web site that I read and post to that devotes itself to my Palm Pre smartphone.
> 
> 
> Can anyone else open this?
> 
> 
> I can't open it with Internet Explorer or Firefox. It just hangs forever.
> 
> 
> This didn't start until Thursday.
> 
> 
> If this is a system-wide problem I think that we should receive *at least* a partial credit for our internet service for next month, after all we're paying good money for it!!!



I'm able to get to that site. I did just reboot my cable modem and PC as I was having trouble accessing most sites.


----------



## jimmycrank

I can go to the palm site... no issues. But I can't go to this site... http://www.iolo.com 


Can anyone try that one as an example? I should add that I have taken my entire system down, powercycled both the router and the cable modem for 10 min. Still witnessing the same issues.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17789116
> 
> 
> Here's an instance of one site that I cannot open anymore:
> 
> www.palmpreforum.org
> 
> 
> A web site that I read and post to that devotes itself to my Palm Pre smartphone.
> 
> 
> Can anyone else open this?
> 
> 
> I can't open it with Internet Explorer or Firefox. It just hangs forever.
> 
> 
> This didn't start until Thursday.
> 
> 
> If this is a system-wide problem I think that we should receive *at least* a partial credit for our internet service for next month, after all we're paying good money for it!!!



Worked on the 3rd reload with Google Chrome.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/17789377
> 
> 
> I can go to the palm site... no issues. But I can't go to this site... http://www.iolo.com
> 
> 
> Can anyone try that one as an example? I should add that I have taken my entire system down, powercycled both the router and the cable modem for 10 min. Still witnessing the same issues.



No problem loaded first time and very fast. See my comments above about 10 seconds on and 5 seconds off. Two more comments to my post above. 1. I live in the Clermont area; 2. For the first time since dial up days I get photos that won't appear on sites i.e. the little photos icon with the diaginal line thru it.


----------



## Barry928

I could never get the home page for iolo.com to load but if I asked for a different page on the same website it loaded up with no problem using Firefox.

http://www.iolo.com/company/aboutus.aspx


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/17789377
> 
> 
> I can go to the palm site... no issues. But I can't go to this site... http://www.iolo.com
> 
> 
> Can anyone try that one as an example? I should add that I have taken my entire system down, powercycled both the router and the cable modem for 10 min. Still witnessing the same issues.




That's really wierd. I can open www.iolo.com with no problems at all. It works with both browsers IE and Firefox.


I still cannot open http://www.palmpreforum.org/ using either browser.


This has got to be a BHN problem.


----------



## benji15301

I'm noticing that some pages are loading---but not correctly.


Some aspects like ads and pictures are not loading.


----------



## jimmycrank

It really is weird. The funny part is that I was going to iolo to check for updates for system mechanic to run on my computer. However, it just won't load. I still have no issue loading the palm site, but I only use IE (no firefox, mozilla, opera, flavorofthemonth browser). I can't seem to figure what could be the issue. I run the bandwidth test and the speed appears within range. I can ping BHN without issue. If I call in the issue, BHN will just ping me, evaluate the bandwidth, call me a nut, then promptly tell me that its my router or external to BHN issue.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/17789729
> 
> 
> It really is weird. The funny part is that I was going to iolo to check for updates for system mechanic to run on my computer. However, it just won't load. I still have no issue loading the palm site, but I only use IE (no firefox, mozilla, opera, flavorofthemonth browser). I can't seem to figure what could be the issue. I run the bandwidth test and the speed appears within range. I can ping BHN without issue. If I call in the issue, BHN will just ping me, evaluate the bandwidth, call me a nut, then promptly tell me that its my router or external to BHN issue.



I tried BHN Support about a month ago for the on/off problem I mentioned previously. the call was on a Sunday after I got really fed up. The guy who answered was obviously following their debug script as you describe. Told them it was outside my house but let him continue with the script. When he got to the router part I was DUMB enough to disconnect it and go to the PC directly. When that didn't fix it he suggested that BHN would come out and fix my router problem for a FEE. I told him that I would change service providers before paying them an extra fee to fix their problem and hung up. Took me 2 hours to get the system "working" again. Fenger's internet will have to go down before they take this seriously. On the other hand, maybe this is part of Fox's negotiating tactics! Given dear Rupert it wouldn't totally surprise me.


----------



## Hakemon

i could not load iolo. It loaded the title bar text, that was it. The other site mentioned it loaded fine for me..


I'm sorry, but BHN can not run a network reliably for more than one day anymore it seems, and frankly, I'm sick of it, and finally glad YOU guys are seeing the hell I have been having for more than a long time now.. I replaced all the crap outside the house, to fix the router going down problem, but now it's all BHN's side that is crap. Oh, and the modem occasionally STILL disconnects despite levels being correct.


We all need to schedule a day to go to BHN at once and all ***** about this SAME issue, so they know in person, many DIFFERENT customers have the SAME problem. I'm a certified network technician and can back up the fact this is not our issue, but theirs.


See, these sites you can't load? Always do this: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ 


If it says it's just you, then it's BHN problem..


I am happy to say it's not a DNS issue though, because the IP that Google DNS issues is the valid IP for the sites, and I can very well ping them, but port 80 seems not actually work.


----------



## jimmycrank

I couldn't load that website either


----------



## Nayan

I got the Palm site, but not the other two. I even have trouble loading the Sentinel as it hangs at: loading...ad.matrix..... That's all it says. The other sites I can't get to have transferring google.com. On channel 9's site they actually have a story of our trouble:

http://www.wftv.com/news/22064005/detail.html 


If you can get there


----------



## Maya68

I have been having a flaky connection all day. In Zip 32825 (East Orlando)


----------



## Hakemon

Hey uh, my internet just went completely down, and guess what, all sites viewable now.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/17791492
> 
> 
> I have been having a flaky connection all day. In Zip 32825 (East Orlando)




According to WFTV's website comment section, BHN knows about this issue.


They say it is a DNS issue and have no timetable on when it will be fixed.


I guess everybody in the technical room is taking the extended holiday.


So much for customer service. I know first thing Monday morning I'm asking for at least a partial refund on my internet service.


----------



## Hakemon

It's not a DNS issue. We get the correct IP address, but port 80 was blocked to the sites..


Proof of that was using opendns or google dns also had the issue...


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17791838
> 
> 
> Hey uh, my internet just went completely down, and guess what, all sites viewable now.



Excuse me for asking....but if your internet is completely down then how are "all sites viewable now"?


----------



## benji15301

The only way I can load this site (AVS forum) is to let it hang for a moment or two---then try to load a site that I know won't load---and then this website will eventually load enough for me to view the posts.


Ridiculous.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17791868
> 
> 
> Excuse me for asking....but if your internet is completely down then how are "all sites viewable now"?



Forgot some words in that sentence.. "internet went down then back up". And I mean down, router lost it's IP all together, but didn't loose a connection.


----------



## Hakemon

What the hell?! Well I can load audiokarma now, but not ltxtech.com!! That's my "home"!!


SOB!!


Now wftv is partially loading, and hanging on ad server, and oh look, it then doesn't load the comments!

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/eta...right-hou.html 

Look familiar? It's a year old post.


----------



## distinct101

been happening to me since the 23rd, flaky service of some sites loading some not, half pages or not even able to go to the google homepage.


Anyway I don't know If I fixed it or something because it's like service before the 23rd, fast and normal. I just right clicked the network icon on the task-bar, right clicked status, clicked disable button, then went to network connections and re-clicked enable. Now it's fast again.


----------



## StephenRC

For DNS, I'm using OpenDNS.


This site earlier today stopped loading right after showing the header at top.

Couldn't get tracking info at usps.com until recently.


This site and others have been having problems loading the ad server junk.


----------



## danimal88

I am experiencing the same problems. Some sites load others hang. Just after receiving the notice of free faster service. Right!


----------



## diggum

Whew...thought it was just me but now I see others with the same issue. Random sites will not come up. Noticed it throughout the day. Very frustrating.


----------



## heyitsme

I have already been going crazy swapping cables and all sorts of checks on my router and cable modem. I thought it was all on my end.


Ever since Christmas eve I've had horrible problems. Sometimes I can't even get google to come back. One of my machines uses Google DNS and it works better for some sites but not all. Anyone know if BrightHouse has an ETA on this, its been a few days now.


Pretty sad when my AT&T iPhone is bringing back pages faster then my household cable internet.


----------



## jimmycrank

Just an update... still can't load pages on my end. I called brighthouse last night, simply so that they notate my account that I was disrupted as well. They told me that it was a system wide issue and they expect service to be normal "within the day". I called at 9:30pm so I guess she meant "within a day".


----------



## Suzook

have the same issues here since the 23rd and hope its corrected soon.


seems to hang on anything google related or ad sense.



on another note, seek out a program called namebench. It will do a DNS test and tell you which is the fastest. Mine was Comcast Atlanta (too funny)


----------



## Nayan

It seems to have gotten worse. Pages I could load yesterday will not load today and it seems like tohers are just chugging along. On how-many-I-lost-count tries this site finally loaded. I really hope they fix it soon!


----------



## heyitsme

Anyone else concerned that this seems to be affecting only some sites, typically google / google ad related? Is there some kind of filtering or throttling software being installed?


----------



## Hakemon

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndj90q6ZZpw 


There is my observations on this issue.


The fact my favorite forum won't even load at all, shows it's not just google and ads..


----------



## Tim James

God bless this thread. I get all worried about my connection, and you guys are already on top of it. Same issues here.


----------



## Maya68

I am having a hard time loading THIS site!!! Is there anything Google-related here? I think the problem is bigger than just Google.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danimal88* /forum/post/17792252
> 
> 
> I am experiencing the same problems. Some sites load others hang. Just after receiving the notice of free faster service. Right!



I have the same problems that also started at the notice of "improved" service. Ability the load google varies by the hour as though they are rotating who can have certain internet connections.


----------



## Hakemon

google ads still don't load right, but I can access my ltxtech.com site now...


----------



## kmdinteractive

Here in Winter Garden I am not experiencing any issues. Could this be a regional thing even in Central Florida?


----------



## bubbalou32

Beyond the random connection problems with websites, I now have problems with the mail server. Outgoing side is not connecting.


----------



## Hakemon

I now can't access the ubuntu forums.


It keeps changing like every few hours, like someone installed a shuffle block button on the server..


Keep calling and giving em hell!


----------



## mattfl

Looks like they finally figured out what was going on. I've been having issues the past few days and everything seems to be back to normal now. Port Orange area here.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/17794088
> 
> 
> Anyone else concerned that this seems to be affecting only some sites, typically google / google ad related? Is there some kind of filtering or throttling software being installed?



Many sites link out to Google for various reasons likes ads and scripts. The way web pages render, if a script is not loading it holds up the rendering of anything that comes after. For many this was the primary cause of the various sites not rendering. If javascript was disabled, many would have found some sites too load albeit without some functionality.


One of the stupid problems is sites like AVS itself not placing their scripts in the right spot. For example, Google Analytics is supposed to be at the very bottom of the HTML just before the closing BODY tag. AVS has it toward the top which is why their header would render and not the rest of the page. AVS should really fix that to prevent issues like this in the future.


----------



## Hakemon

I honestly think this is also a flaw of the web browser. That's how it was back then when things had to load one at a time because of how slow it was back then. Computers, network connection, resources weren't there yet.


There's no reason to design a browser that can open multiple connections to load all simultaneously, and run multiple scripts at once.. You can even design it to have another script another as if it was loading in order. With multi-core CPU's these days, there's no reason. Google chrome is CLOSE, there browser is multi-threaded but only per tab..


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17794241
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndj90q6ZZpw
> 
> 
> There is my observations on this issue.
> 
> 
> The fact my favorite forum won't even load at all, shows it's not just google and ads..



I think you hit it right on the head Hakemon.


Brighthouse keeps increasing internet speeds for publicity sake.


Since they cannot just increase the customers bill every time they do a speed increase they have to use filtering and throttleing to make up for the increase in bandwidth they lose by allowing the customer faster internet access.


It all makes sense and it will come out eventually, just not now. They have a lot of experimentation to do.


I will call in the morning and ***** like crazy. I'm retired and have lots of time---I'll call every day (maybe even twice a day)---so they don't want to mess with me.


I want at least a three day internet credit on my bill, and for every day hereafter I will demand a daily credit every time I cannot access EVERY internet site that I want to see.


----------



## Tim James

I've noticed periodic pixelation and audio glitches on a few programs in the last month. Could this be caused by an 8300HD cable box that is overheating? I have it crammed in there with my receiver right now due to the new HTPC and was worried it was making the hard drive struggle, but it sounds like it could just be some sort of signal problem.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17795361
> 
> 
> I honestly think this is also a flaw of the web browser. That's how it was back then when things had to load one at a time because of how slow it was back then.
> 
> 
> There's no reason to design a browser that can open multiple connections to load all simultaneously, and run multiple scripts at once..



The reason scripts load in order is because scripts can have dependencies on what is loaded before it. If you allow a later script to load and execute first before an earlier script, it could cause the function to fail and than would be bad. Also, scripts are often used to output html which needs to appear in the proper place. This is why we're likely stuck with a script's ability to hold up the rendering when it's source cannot be loaded. This is why as much of an externally hosted script as possible should appear at the bottom so as to not cause this problem. In the AVS forum's case, they didn't follow instructions properly. Locally hosted scripts aren't as much a problem since generally if you can load a page from a site, you can load the scripts that come from the same site.


----------



## PerfectCr

I'll chime in..Clermont here and yes I've been getting pages that wont finishing loading (on all sites including this one) and Google. I wonder if BHN wasn't ready for the capacity hit since everyone is home.


----------



## Maya68

Orlando Sentinel Post on network issues.

link


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/17796475
> 
> 
> Orlando Sentinel Post on network issues.
> 
> link



Here's the deal.


Announced by Bright House Networks sometime either last nite or this morning. They feel they owe their customers NOTHING!!!


Their logic (and this is paraphrased as to how I understand the news I heard on WDBO-AM) is that since it was not an "outage" and customers did have internet capabilities throughout the event that they don't feel obligated to give us any kind of credit for the inconvenience.


My opinion is they do. Here's why.


We pay a flat rate for our internet. We don't pay on usage (ie., we don't pay based on kilobytes used). Therefore, there is an "implicit" contract/obligation on their part to provide the user an interrupted, undisturbed and unimpeded highway to the world wide web. As we all know, that was not the case for the 3-day period.


Given this, it is highly imperative that every customer who couldn't access the websites and e-mails they were entitled to given the contract between themselves and BHN (by paying their bill in full), should argue and fight with BHN for at least a three day credit on their next bill.


Who agrees and who disagrees. If you disagree, please state your logic.


If anyone thinks BHN owes us nothing, please state why you feel that way.


----------



## Hakemon

I feel bright house is greedy grinch.


----------



## Nayan

I'm on the fence about this. I understand many people couldn't conduct business due to it being 'off-kilter' and I can see they would like compensation. I also see BH's view, as it wasn't completely down. For myself, it wasn't a big deal so I don't expect a bite taken off my bill. It would be a nice gesture, more so for the folks who needed it, but I don't think it'll happen. Although a call might get you a few bucks back







.


----------



## RADEN305

I am also on the fence about this. I wasn't even home for this (still in Miami) but I've been connecting to my PC via VNC to add new torrents and such. Because of this, I never noticed any of the issues people had. But, really, I was just visiting two or three web sites during that time. All of my downloads/uploads were uninterrupted. Given that, I don't really feel like I deserve any compensation. But I can understand why others, especially businesses, may feel differently. I'm sure I'd be pissed if I was at home and had trouble browsing the web for those few days.


From Bright House's perspective, they have no way (or it would be very difficult) to identify exactly who was affected by this. For all we know it could be a very small, albeit vocal, minority who had problems. For them to give every internet subscriber a 4 day credit makes no financial sense. Even if they cared about saving face and providing good customer service. After all, those who didn't notice (like myself) don't really care.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RADEN305* /forum/post/17810483
> 
> 
> I am also on the fence about this. I wasn't even home for this (still in Miami) but I've been connecting to my PC via VNC to add new torrents and such. Because of this, I never noticed any of the issues people had. But, really, I was just visiting two or three web sites during that time. All of my downloads/uploads were uninterrupted. Given that, I don't really feel like I deserve any compensation. But I can understand why others, especially businesses, may feel differently. I'm sure I'd be pissed if I was at home and had trouble browsing the web for those few days.
> 
> 
> From Bright House's perspective, they have no way (or it would be very difficult) to identify exactly who was affected by this. For all we know it could be a very small, albeit vocal, minority who had problems. For them to give every internet subscriber a 4 day credit makes no financial sense. Even if they cared about saving face and providing good customer service. After all, those who didn't notice (like myself) don't really care.



It's like this, really simple old-fashioned logic (something that this world seems a little short of these days).


A. You buy a service from a company.


B. You pay for that service 100% in-advance for a specified period of time. The company is now responsible for providing you with that service.


C. The service was only 93% of what you paid for, and the company that you bought it off of even admits themselves that it wasn't 100%.


D. The company says that even though you paid for 100% service and they could (admittedly) only give you 93% --- you are not entitled to any partial or complete refund. In fact, they say you are entitled to nothing.


E. According to the company, you are just S.O.L. --- because they say so.


Hmmmmm.....just doesn't sound right (or legal) to me.


----------



## cpnfantstk

Why is there so many artifacts on many of the HD channels brighthouse offers? I hooked up my 42 plasma and 19 inch lcd to my samsung hd dvr and especially in sports see alot of noise around the players and in the crowds but the strange thing is not in every camera angle. Anyone else having issues like this? Especially EspnHD and ESpn2HD. I had a technician out and the signal is strong and we tried two hdmi cables with the same results. Hmmm....


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpnfantstk* /forum/post/17811278
> 
> 
> Why is there so many artifacts on many of the HD channels brighthouse offers? I hooked up my 42 plasma and 19 inch lcd to my samsung hd dvr and especially in sports see alot of noise around the players and in the crowds but the strange thing is not in every camera angle. Anyone else having issues like this? Especially EspnHD and ESpn2HD. I had a technician out and the signal is strong and we tried two hdmi cables with the same results. Hmmm....



MPEG2 just sucks that way.


----------



## cpnfantstk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17811579
> 
> 
> MPEG2 just sucks that way.



Not sure what that means but if thats why the PQ is like this then yes it does suck.


----------



## benji15301

More problems loading pages this morning.


The Drudge report won't load, keep getting "The Connection Was Reset" error.


The National Weather Service website won't load, get a "Gateway" error.


----------



## Hakemon

Connection was reset would be the server you are accessing. Gateway error? Em, I'll need to think about that one. The internet has been ok for me so far, though going on DeviantArt, one page load failed and i had to refresh..


As for MPEG2, MPEG2 has a lot of artifacts, as it's not a very efficient compression scheme, compared to something like H.264 or VC1 (I'm a fan of H.264, big fan, my full HD 1080p camera shoots in H.264).


----------



## jimmycrank

Here we go again. I just ran the brighthouse test ( http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ ) and im getting 901kbps download speed. Fun.


false alarm. Cable modem was apparently freaking out. As a side note, I just learned that even though they had an increase of speed, those that were on the previous "turbo" plan stayed the same. Thus, if you want the highest speed, you have to pay an additional $5 for the "new turbo". I guess those that paid for it before were not grandfathered in. Now I have to decide if 20-25 mbps with bursts to 40 is worth another $5 over 15-20 mbps with bursts to 30.


----------



## Hakemon

you mean mbps, right? those kbps you mention are very tiny.


----------



## jimmycrank

aye... fixed it. thx.


----------



## Hakemon

I can't access Google..


Freakin hate BHN.


----------



## Nayan

So kids, what ya think? Will Fox go black at midnight? Will John Morgan be triumphant 'for the people'? Will bars be busy? Will the world miss Tebow crying? I guess tune in tonight! And have a safe New Years Eve....I want to see all of you back here in one piece







.


----------



## mattfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17822098
> 
> 
> So kids, what ya think? Will Fox go black at midnight? Will John Morgan be triumphant 'for the people'? Will bars be busy? Will the world miss Tebow crying? I guess tune in tonight! And have a safe New Years Eve....I want to see all of you back here in one piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




It's going black I predict and will stay that way for a while.


----------



## jaylynch

Posted on the Fox KeepFoxon.com website:


"Have I got this right? You want BH to pay for their customers to watch your network which effectively is asking us to pay to watch your network.


So you want to be paid twice; from your advertisers and your viewers. I think you need to rethink your marketing strategy. If it's not working, don't come to us, your viewers, to cover your losses. If you can't make money from your advertisers, maybe you need to find another line of work. Someone will take your place."


Is that the way it is?


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaylynch* /forum/post/17823795
> 
> 
> Posted on the Fox KeepFoxon.com website:
> 
> 
> "Have I got this right? You want BH to pay for their customers to watch your network which effectively is asking us to pay to watch your network.
> 
> 
> So you want to be paid twice; from your advertisers and your viewers. I think you need to rethink your marketing strategy. If it's not working, don't come to us, your viewers, to cover your losses. If you can't make money from your advertisers, maybe you need to find another line of work. Someone will take your place."
> 
> 
> Is that the way it is?



But, doesn't that apply to every other non-premium cable channel? Last time I checked, ESPN aired commericals.... I know some of the other cable channels kick back ad space to the cable companies. Whether or not the FOX owned channels do the same already, I don't know.


----------



## cdwillie76

My 2 cents is that if Fox wants to charge BH for their non-over the air channels, go ahead. But to pull the plug on the over the air channel is crap and the FCC should get involved. No reason for me to pay extra for something that is broadcast on airwaves that they get for free (I think). The only way fox will listen is if TW/BH customers starting boycotting and emailing the advertisers of Fox. I love the web pole on the fox site asking how much of a refund BH should give if the fox channels aren't on. Funny that they don't have a selection for 0.


Grrrr....so annoying. If it wasn't for the bundling, the other Fox channels wouldn't even get picked up by BH/TW.


----------



## Barry928

I have always thought charging us for TV channels and then selling our eyeballs to advertisers is double dipping. It should be either I pay monthly for commercial free or I watch it for free with commercials. I am getting my antenna ready to go.


----------



## Sgooter

I really enjoy all the Fox channels carried by BHN, but I fully support BHN's stance against any price or fee charged by Fox to carry their over-the-air programming, which would be fully passed on to BHN's subscribers. In fact, I would support a BHN tactic to pull the plug on all Fox programming until Fox caves. Principles, character, and ethics still matter.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17824388
> 
> 
> I have always thought charging us for TV channels and then selling our eyeballs to advertisers is double dipping. It should be either I pay monthly for commercial free or I watch it for free with commercials. I am getting my antenna ready to go.



I've been saying that for a while. They already get a per viewer fee (from their advertisers just like all media), why should they get it again from all of the cable viewers whether or not they actually watch Fox.


----------



## Nayan

What Fox wants in unreasonable. The average that companies like CBS, ABC, ect. pay is anywhere from 25 to 50 cents per viewer. Fox wants a buck a head. Can Fox really justify that much, per person to view it on cable when the main channel can be gotten OTA? While I don't personally care for College football, my main concern with it going dark is Magic games, Nascar and MLB when the season starts.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am with Bright House here too.


Hopefully, there will be a last second agreement but my biggest concern is the upcoming three Magic games on Sun Sports.


My prediction is we will get at least an interim agreement for Fox but not sure on the other channels.


----------



## benji15301

Without BHN carrying FOX programming, FOX will be the one losing.


BHN can exist without FOX, but FOX cannot and will not exist without Time Warner and BHN.


See how much ad revenue you get FOX when BHN no longer carries your signal. Hint---you can't make it if you only depend on OTA and satellite for viewership.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17825430
> 
> 
> Without BHN carrying FOX programming, FOX will be the one losing.



BHN will also loose customers to DirecTV and DISH Network.


----------



## Hakemon

well im watching the office







on FOX, on BHN..


----------



## wsondermann

There's been a 3-hour extension to the current contract while negotiations continue.


----------



## Hakemon

wkmg all over again.


----------



## HDOrlando

33 mins left.


Hopefully, all works out.


----------



## Hakemon

I still see a picture.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/new...lks-2010-01-01


----------



## HDOrlando

At least TWC got a deal with scripps done to continue carrying Food and HGTV.


I personally would have liked to see HGTV dropped but that is my inconciderate side.


----------



## HDOrlando

Another extension till 7 am


----------



## Hakemon

Now another extension.


This is foolish and unprofessional of FOX.


----------



## Nayan

This is insane. Any bets that they will actually pull the plug right before the game?


----------



## Hakemon

they bumped it yet again.


This is a god damn game I'm not willing to play. I know it's not WOFL's idea, but I feel like yelling at someone.


----------



## wsondermann

Time Warner and News Corp. finally struck a deal for a new carriage contract.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/ente...ignals-on.html


----------



## mgsports

You get to keep Fox and that's good.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am glad this is over.


Hopefully, we get an HD channel update in the first quarter.


----------



## jimmycrank

...something tells me a "fee update" as well.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/17832826
> 
> 
> ...something tells me a "fee update" as well.



That is an annual event, with all cable and satellite providers.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yeah, we probably get our rates raised AGAIN!


If they throw in some more HD with it that would make it easier.


----------



## jaw5279

Over the last week or so, when attempting to change channels among the High Definition stations, much of the time I am getting a screen that appears to be generated from Brighthouse that states that the channel is "currently unavailable Please try again later" and shows the "A" button on the remote as a "Try Again". This type of screen comes up often on many of the channels. In a current scan thru the channels, the following all displayed the message instead of the actual channel content: HBOWHD, HBOLHD, HBOCHD, HBOZHD, HBOSHD, HALMHD, SMITHHD, MGMHD, MAVHD, VSHD, OUTHD, TMCHD, CNBCHD, SPDHD, GOLFHD, DSNXHD, HIStIHD, IDHD, FXBNHD, PLGHD, STYLHD, and TVONEHD.


I have also noticed that some channels never display the message. This is mostly the HD channels that have been around for the longest time (local channels, ESPN(s), HGTV, Food, AE, etc). I am getting the messages on both of my high definition boxes (Scientific America 4250) and am in the Lake Mary area.


Is anyone else observing the same behavior? If so, any ideas as to what is going on and what can be done.


----------



## SuperDaveAPK

I'm tired of all the cable/satellite garbage and moved back to OTA this afternoon.


Strike 1: I'm on my 3rd box in less than a year. They refuse to give me a new one and I just keep getting bum refurbs.


Strike 2: This "blackout" situation was the final nail in the coffin for me.

BHN could have avoided all this by just giving in some time ago. We all know that any deal that would have been struck at any time would have amounted to fees passed along to the end user. Trying to protect their customers was just a facade IMO.


Strike 3: I've been on the $99 triple bundle for a year. Apparently it was a one year promo only because they are now asking $139 for the same package from me. After several phone calls, the best they would do was $119. That was not agreeable to me especially when the $99 bundle is still being offered to new customers.


In these "economic conditions" we keep hearing about, I find it hard to believe that businesses don't seem interested in keeping their customers.


I think cable would see a significant increase in subscribers if they went to an ala carte type of programming. I don't want 40 channels of music. I don't want 10-20 PPV/VOD channels among other things.


----------



## Nayan

While I agree ala carte would be nice, in reality it's undoable. For instance you just might love the Basketweaving Channel, while the majority doesn't. Either you'd pay an extremely high price for it, or majority would rule and it wouldn't be offered. I would love to be able to choose what channels I want and skip the rest but until I am certain the channels I do watch would be available, I'll keep what I have as a package now.


I thought about going OTA, but the reality for me is that I really never watch those channels (except for Fox) and that wouldn't work.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17838342
> 
> 
> While I agree ala carte would be nice, in reality it's undoable. For instance you just might love the Basketweaving Channel, while the majority doesn't. Either you'd pay an extremely high price for it, or majority would rule and it wouldn't be offered. I would love to be able to choose what channels I want and skip the rest but until I am certain the channels I do watch would be available, I'll keep what I have as a package now.
> 
> 
> I thought about going OTA, but the reality for me is that I really never watch those channels (except for Fox) and that wouldn't work.



Many times ala carte programing is more expensive then taking a package that best fits your viewing preferences. I used do have a C-Band satellite system and tried the ala carte method and it cost me more than selecting a package with the channels I wanted and avoiding the others. Prices are higher per channel, than in packages. I am sure because each receiver has to be programed individually, one channel at a time, instead of one step assigning a package to it.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/17838664
> 
> 
> Many times ala carte programing is more expensive then taking a package that best fits your viewing preferences. I used do have a C-Band satellite system and tried the ala carte method and it cost me more than selecting a package with the channels I wanted and avoiding the others. Prices are higher per channel, than in packages. I am sure because each receiver has to be programed individually, one channel at a time, instead of one step assigning a package to it.



In general, that's because of current pricing structures. The only way a la carte pricing work is if pricing structures for individual channels change. It's not as simple as just offering it, because if they did that, no one would go for it for the reason you point out.


----------



## JH2003

There have been a lot of posts wanting more HD channels. In reality, there are now far more than we will ever watch. If we could select those 20-30 that we care to watch, that would be fine for us. A slight fix would be to return the FAVORITES control to show on the guide ONLY the channels we are interested in. Now all channels appear and you have to push the FAVORITES key to get to the next channel of interest. All others are still there on either side of the 'Favorite'. It is sort implying that we have to at least see that you got over 100 HD channels and now that we should look at them. For many of you, a channel of interest has appeared lately, but we were happy a while back and have not been interested in any of the later additions. It would be interesting if BHN could show how popular each channel is and whether BHN customers are watching. I understand that many of the low interest channels are packaged to get a popular channel. Apparently it has been an advertising war betwenn cable and satellite as to who has the 'Most' HD channels. We will pay our monthly fee to allow over 100 HD channels to be available to the customers varying interests, but let us control what appears on the guide! How much would that cost?


----------



## bubbalou32

Agreed - every TV remote I've ever used with an electronic tuner has the ability to delete channels from the up/down control. Is this a feature BHN is just not interested in providing or are there other reasons - forcing us to scroll thru channels we'll never watch just to get the hits to satisfy the advertisers.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

The lack of Grouped Favorites in the Guide was likely an overlooked glitch because while it was missing in the latest version for the 8300HD, when I had to switch to the 8300HDC after my HD died, I discovered that the Grouped Favorites still existed on that hardware. Maybe a Samsung user can say whether they have it or not as well.


----------



## JH2003

We have an 8300HD and the delete channels from the guide was there until a software upgrade.


----------



## MattKey

I have the samsung dvr and i have the "sort by favorites" feature still.....


----------



## david6101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17835709
> 
> 
> Over the last week or so, when attempting to change channels among the High Definition stations, much of the time I am getting a screen that appears to be generated from Brighthouse that states that the channel is "currently unavailable Please try again later" and shows the "A" button on the remote as a "Try Again". This type of screen comes up often on many of the channels. In a current scan thru the channels, the following all displayed the message instead of the actual channel content: HBOWHD, HBOLHD, HBOCHD, HBOZHD, HBOSHD, HALMHD, SMITHHD, MGMHD, MAVHD, VSHD, OUTHD, TMCHD, CNBCHD, SPDHD, GOLFHD, DSNXHD, HIStIHD, IDHD, FXBNHD, PLGHD, STYLHD, and TVONEHD.
> 
> 
> I have also noticed that some channels never display the message. This is mostly the HD channels that have been around for the longest time (local channels, ESPN(s), HGTV, Food, AE, etc). I am getting the messages on both of my high definition boxes (Scientific America 4250) and am in the Lake Mary area.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else observing the same behavior? If so, any ideas as to what is going on and what can be done.



I have exactly the same issue, has been going on sporadically now for two weeks...tech came out, and observed the behaviour, and told me that it was probably some sort of SDV related sync issue between my box (8300HD) and the headend. Basically, he said there was nothing he could do, signal levels were perfect, etc...said the only thing I could do was swap out the box for another one if it kept up...getting ready to do that, I think...


Anyone else have any ideas? It's getting to where I'm never sure whether or not I can watch these expensive premium channels...unacceptable, for sure.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david6101* /forum/post/17847308
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same issue, has been going on sporadically now for two weeks...tech came out, and observed the behaviour, and told me that it was probably some sort of SDV related sync issue between my box (8300HD) and the headend. Basically, he said there was nothing he could do, signal levels were perfect, etc...said the only thing I could do was swap out the box for another one if it kept up...getting ready to do that, I think...
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any ideas? It's getting to where I'm never sure whether or not I can watch these expensive premium channels...unacceptable, for sure.



I have the same problem in the lake mary area I was told it was a weak signal next door is having the same issue and we have both been told they they were going to fix the issue that afternoon. This has been going on since Oct but more so since Dec 18 when they did the upgrade they have been to house about 3 times and are coming again tomorrow (a more experience tech their words not mine) I am thinking about U-verse but don't want to go through the hassle of changing.


----------



## Barry928

AFAIK the cable box does not look to the headend for SDV assignments. It should only look at the local node in your neighborhood.


Sometimes I have the same problem where a group of channels will refuse to tune but then later that night everything is fine. The next night different channels have a problem. Often my 3250HD in the bedroom can tune a channel the 8300HD cannot and vice-versa. Lately the problem has been minimal but a month ago it was bad for me.


----------



## cpnfantstk

Someone mentioned here that mpeg2 compression is the reason for seeing artifacts on my brighthouse channels especially when movement is involved. I don't understand why I don't hear too many complaints from others about it. It drives me nuts. Like I said, I hooked up my panasonic plasma and my sharp lcd with the same results. Connected to a samsung 8300hd. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17849328
> 
> 
> AFAIK the cable box does not look to the headend for SDV assignments. It should only look at the local node in your neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I have the same problem where a group of channels will refuse to tune but then later that night everything is fine. The next night different channels have a problem. Often my 3250HD in the bedroom can tune a channel the 8300HD cannot and vice-versa. Lately the problem has been minimal but a month ago it was bad for me.



After having approximately 20 of the HD channels again unavailable this evening, I went ahead and called Brighthouse who immediately tried a box reboot (no effect) and scheduled me for a tech visit on Sunday which was (supposedly) the earliest appointment available.


I hope they know what they are doing and can get this under control because they are way too expensive if this is the best service that can be provided.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpnfantstk* /forum/post/17850183
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned here that mpeg2 compression is the reason for seeing artifacts on my brighthouse channels especially when movement is involved. I don't understand why I don't hear too many complaints from others about it. It drives me nuts. Like I said, I hooked up my panasonic plasma and my sharp lcd with the same results. Connected to a samsung 8300hd. Anyone else having these issues?



My experience with BH has shown me that the compression is introduced by the network/broadcaster upstream of the cable/sat companies. When we toured the BH headend they did not even own any HD compression equipment. They simply extracted the audio and video payload and encoded it into a QAM 256 wrapper for distribution.


----------



## cpnfantstk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17850998
> 
> 
> My experience with BH has shown me that the compression is introduced by the network/broadcaster upstream of the cable/sat companies. When we toured the BH headend they did not even own any HD compression equipment. They simply extracted the audio and video payload and encoded it into a QAM 256 wrapper for distribution.



Do you not see high compression artifacts when watching EspnHD or fast moving scenes?Mosquito noise especially objects far off into the distance or around players ? Thanks.


----------



## Barry928

I see compression artifacts all the time. I simply place the blame where it is deserved. At the network. If you look at any of the distributors like Sat, Cable or FIOS you will see the same thing. This is one of the main reasons I stay with BH. They do not re-compress the stream a second time into MPEG4.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17850190
> 
> 
> After having approximately 20 of the HD channels again unavailable this evening, I went ahead and called Brighthouse who immediately tried a box reboot (no effect) and scheduled me for a tech visit on Sunday which was (supposedly) the earliest appointment available.
> 
> 
> I hope they know what they are doing and can get this under control because they are way too expensive if this is the best service that can be provided.



3 Techs were just here and they said they understand it is an issue in the Lake Mary and Sanford area and that maintance was working on it and it should be corrected within 48 hours


----------



## benji15301

Specifically:


Samsung SMT-H3090 320gb HD-DVR from BHN ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media..._UserGuide.pdf ) known as "cable box."


-and-


Samsung LN37B650T1F 37" LCD TV ( http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...00L02-0331.pdf ) known as "TV."


-and-


JVC RX-5020VBK 5.1 Dolby Digital Home Theater System ( http://www.seiaarons.com/JVC%20RX5020VBK.pdf ) known as "HTS."


Here's the problem I am having, followed by a specific question.


In order for me to have audio through the built-in "TV" speakers from the "cable box" (given the "cable box" and the "TV" are connected via an HDMI cable), on the "cable box" I have to go to Menu - Settings - Devices - Audio Coding Format and then select "*HDMI*" Everything works great, I now have audio thru my built-in "TV" speakers.


Now I want to add more, and the problem begins.


I want to link my "TV" and "HTS" system together to get Dolby Digital 5.1 audio. I can do this via Toslink cable between the two systems. Over-the-air digital channels work wonderfully. I get great Dolby Digital surround sound. When I switch "TV" inputs over to HDMI-1 (where the "cable box" inputs to the TV) I cannot get Dolby Digital surround sound to the "HTS". I can only get stereo sound. I assume this is because I do not have the "cable box" output set up correctly. So on the "cable box" I go to Menu - Settings - Devices - Audio Coding Format and I switch from "HDMI" to "Dolby AC-3". Now I have no audio on the TV's built-in speakers or the "HTS." Nothing.


OK. So I cannot connect the two devices together in this fashion and get what I want.


I connect via Toslink the "cable box" and the "HTS" thru the "cable box" SPDIF audio jack (bypassing the "TV" audio output).


Then I have to change the settings on the "cable box" by going to Menu - Settings - Devices - Audio Coding Format and selecting "*Dolby AC-3*." I now have Dolby Digital 5.1 sound from the "cable box" thru the "HTS." Sounds great.


Problem. Now I get no sound thru the "TV" built-in speakers because the TV is connected to the "cable box" via an HDMI cable. I have to go back to the "cable box" and change the audio coding format output settings back to "HDMI" *from* "Dolby AC-3". Then I get sound thru the "TV" speakers, but I can only get stereo sound to the "HTS" and not Dolby Digital. I assume this is because the "cable box" audio now is not set to output Dolby AC-3.


It's one or the other, but not both.


This gets cumbersome because the other users of the TV don't understand all these audio settings and they just want to watch BHN cable TV, and if it's set to output "Dolby AC-3" to the "HTS" there is no sound to the TV. This means that whenever I am done using the "cable box" and "HTS" in Dolby Digital I have to remember to go back into the "cable box" settings and change it back to HDMI for the "TV" speakers to work otherwise whoever wants to watch TV now has no audio.


The question is: Is there any way to avoid this switching audio output back-and-forth on the "cable box" so we can have Dolby Digital to the "HTS" and sound to the "TV" which is connected via HDMI cable? Right now it's an "either-or" scenario.


----------



## DJWikiera

benji15301,


Have you tried the analog out of the cable box along with spdif. Make sure your HDMI cable is hooked to #1 input (DVI) and input the analog into the DVI audio in, don't forget to set your TV input to analog instead of HDMI. That's about the only way you will get audio from both without having to change all the time. Most TV's don't pass 5.1 through the spdif output from any source except the internal cable tuner.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17857294
> 
> 
> Specifically:
> 
> The question is: Is there any way to avoid this switching audio output back-and-forth on the "cable box" so we can have Dolby Digital to the "HTS" and sound to the "TV" which is connected via HDMI cable? Right now it's an "either-or" scenario.



I have a similar issue. I have a HDMI cable going directly to my HDTV which provides me with the best picture and digital sound directly to my TV since we watch in this mode most of the time. However, when we want to listen in 5.1 surround sound through the receiver, I have to change to the "Dolby Digital" setting through the cable box. It sucks! I have a toslink cable from the DVR to the receiver.


What I have done is to program a macro on my programmable remote to:

1. Turn on the receiver.

2. Set the receiver to the DVR input.

3. Set of commands to the DVR to go to Settings and change the output to "Dolby Digital".


When I want to shut down, I have another macro to:

1. Turn off the receiver.

2. Set of commands to the DVR to go to Settings and change the output to "


How I wish there were 2 HDMI outputs from the DVR cable box (I have the 8300HDC - groan).


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17855186
> 
> 
> 3 Techs were just here and they said they understand it is an issue in the Lake Mary and Sanford area and that maintance was working on it and it should be corrected within 48 hours



Thanks for the update. Hopefully they knew what they were talking about and the problem will be fixed. Guess I'll hope for the best and plan for the worst....


----------



## Derek K.

does bhn have multi-stream cable cards? if you opt for a cable card instead of a box, do they charge you for the card?


I'm on hold with bhn now to ask these same questions, but I have a feeling that the idiiot I talk to will know less than those here.


Thanks!


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/17862523
> 
> 
> does bhn have multi-stream cable cards? if you opt for a cable card instead of a box, do they charge you for the card?
> 
> 
> I'm on hold with bhn now to ask these same questions, but I have a feeling that the idiiot I talk to will know less than those here.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, they are supposed to have the M-CARD from SA.


----------



## Kid Red

Berry- I think I ask this once a year, but is BHN still a higher bit rate than Directv? I want to switch again but not until sat is on par with BHN.


Also- did BHN stop sending OTA HD in the clear? I used to be able to get local HD on the xx.1 channels using my hdtv's QAM tuner but noticed a few months back those channels are blank now.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/17863848
> 
> 
> Also- did BHN stop sending OTA HD in the clear? I used to be able to get local HD on the xx.1 channels using my hdtv's QAM tuner but noticed a few months back those channels are blank now.



nope, but they may have moved them. have you tried a rescan?


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/17863777
> 
> 
> Yes, they are supposed to have the M-CARD from SA.



great! now, will they know what that means if I call up and request one?










also, any idea if I can substitute a free cable card for the one free stb?


----------



## david6101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david6101* /forum/post/17847308
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same issue, has been going on sporadically now for two weeks...tech came out, and observed the behaviour, and told me that it was probably some sort of SDV related sync issue between my box (8300HD) and the headend. Basically, he said there was nothing he could do, signal levels were perfect, etc...said the only thing I could do was swap out the box for another one if it kept up...getting ready to do that, I think...
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any ideas? It's getting to where I'm never sure whether or not I can watch these expensive premium channels...unacceptable, for sure.



I finally bit the bullet, and, as recommended by my tech, took my 8300HD down to the local BH ofc...I asked for the Samsung, she said they didn't have any, but they had just gotten some Cisco Explorer 8640HDC's in, so I took one of those...hooked it up, and don't really notice any difference in tuning speed, etc. The box does have eSATA and USB connectors on it, though, and I would presume that it can be expanded with an external drive...anyone know anything about this box?


----------



## krhyatt

David - which BHN office had the 8640HDC's?


----------



## david6101

It was the Cape Canaveral ofc in Brevard County...


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/17863848
> 
> 
> Berry- I think I ask this once a year, but is BHN still a higher bit rate than Directv? I want to switch again but not until sat is on par with BHN.



Neither BH nor DirecTV have changed their HD video quality much in the last year AFAIK. BH continues to use QAM 256 MPEG2 which allows for 39mbps in a 6Mhz channel. BH still limits the 39mbps QAM to 2 1080i HD channels or sometimes if the HD channel is 720p they while add in another SD channel. This is still better than Comcast who is forcing 3 full HD channels in the same amount of bandwidth.


DirecTV continues to re-encode all incoming channels to MPEG4. This codec looks pretty good at 9mbps so as long as D* does not lower the bitrate below that number they should continue to look sharp. They just launched another satellite for more HD capacity so hopefully the quantity over quality issue will not become a problem in the near future.


I am in the camp of "the fewer conversions the better" for the entire signal chain from the network to your display. Both BH and DirecTV have a good signal but my eyes give the edge to BH for fewest compression artifacts.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david6101* /forum/post/17864415
> 
> 
> I finally bit the bullet, and, as recommended by my tech, took my 8300HD down to the local BH ofc...I asked for the Samsung, she said they didn't have any, but they had just gotten some Cisco Explorer 8640HDC's in, so I took one of those...hooked it up, and don't really notice any difference in tuning speed, etc. The box does have eSATA and USB connectors on it, though, and I would presume that it can be expanded with an external drive...anyone know anything about this box?



eSATA support is currently broken in the ODN version of Navigator that runs on the HDC & Samsung boxes.


----------



## raymac

I have a Samsung box with an external drive connected thru eSATA. Works great.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/17867068
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung box with an external drive connected thru eSATA. Works great.



What version of ODN is it running? eSATA doesn't work on the 8300HDC running ODN 3.1.3_2. It's been broken in the last several versions of ODN pushed out to my 8300HDC.


----------



## jstrauser

I have an install coming on Saturday. Is there a particular HD-DVR type that is better than the others? From what I read there is SA, Samsung and Cisco.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/17864175
> 
> 
> nope, but they may have moved them. have you tried a rescan?



Nope but I was thinking about rescanning. Now I will definitely check when I get home.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/17866311
> 
> 
> Neither BH nor DirecTV have changed their HD video quality much in the last year AFAIK. BH continues to use QAM 256 MPEG2 which allows for 39mbps in a 6Mhz channel. BH still limits the 39mbps QAM to 2 1080i HD channels or sometimes if the HD channel is 720p they while add in another SD channel. This is still better than Comcast who is forcing 3 full HD channels in the same amount of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> DirecTV continues to re-encode all incoming channels to MPEG4. This codec looks pretty good at 9mbps so as long as D* does not lower the bitrate below that number they should continue to look sharp. They just launched another satellite for more HD capacity so hopefully the quantity over quality issue will not become a problem in the near future.
> 
> 
> I am in the camp of "the fewer conversions the better" for the entire signal chain from the network to your display. Both BH and DirecTV have a good signal but my eyes give the edge to BH for fewest compression
> 
> artifacts.



Thanks for info. If I may press further, how big of an edge do you give BH? If it's a slight edge that only a trained eye will catch versus most people will absolutely see the difference, then I might be tempted to switch.


----------



## Stiletto

DJ is 100% right on with his solution. The HDMI connected to your TV talks to each other. The TV tells your cable box that it is Dolby Digital 2.0 so that is all your set top box sends. It uses the same digital audio output on the Toslink. So what you have to do is turn off the HDMI for audio to your TV by using RCA cables and setting your DVR to DD. A bit of a pain, but audio quality really isn't an issue out of a TV, so using RCA cables is not a bad thing.


My father in law had a Sony TV that had no setup option to force it to use the RCA. So if the HDMI cable was connected it would not use the RCA cable audio input. Most TV are better then this and let you set it in the setup menus.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJWikiera* /forum/post/17857634
> 
> 
> benji15301,
> 
> 
> Have you tried the analog out of the cable box along with spdif. Make sure your HDMI cable is hooked to #1 input (DVI) and input the analog into the DVI audio in, don't forget to set your TV input to analog instead of HDMI. That's about the only way you will get audio from both without having to change all the time. Most TV's don't pass 5.1 through the spdif output from any source except the internal cable tuner.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/17872530
> 
> 
> DJ is 100% right on with his solution. The HDMI connected to your TV talks to each other. The TV tells your cable box that it is Dolby Digital 2.0 so that is all your set top box sends. It uses the same digital audio output on the Toslink. So what you have to do is turn off the HDMI for audio to your TV by using RCA cables and setting your DVR to DD. A bit of a pain, but audio quality really isn't an issue out of a TV, so using RCA cables is not a bad thing.
> 
> 
> My father in law had a Sony TV that had no setup option to force it to use the RCA. So if the HDMI cable was connected it would not use the RCA cable audio input. Most TV are better then this and let you set it in the setup menus.



How will I get Dolby Digital 5.1 audio out of my TV's Digital Audio Out (Toslink) if I only input the audio signal from the cable box via analog (L+R) RCA cables?


----------



## DJWikiera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17873802
> 
> 
> How will I get Dolby Digital 5.1 audio out of my TV's Digital Audio Out (Toslink) if I only input the audio signal from the cable box via analog (L+R) RCA cables?



Your TV won't pass 5.1 from the spdif output from any input besides the internal TV cable tuner.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJWikiera* /forum/post/17874176
> 
> 
> Your TV won't pass 5.1 from the spdif output from any input besides the internal TV cable tuner.



That's what I thought after doing all the research but I wasn't completely certain if I was missing something.


Thank you for your (knowledgeable) help.


----------



## Hakemon

Whats with the "Press A to continue watching this channel" crap I've been seeing lately? I mean, I'm in bed watching TV, and have to race to the remote to prevent it from turning off. Really not happy about that.. That's a disruption of my service in my book.


----------



## Nayan

It won't shut off your box, but it will put it in sleep mode. All it does is power down the hard drive, but for what reason I have no clue.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17878090
> 
> 
> It won't shut off your box, but it will put it in sleep mode. All it does is power down the hard drive, but for what reason I have no clue.



EnergyStar compliance?


----------



## HDOrlando

I've gotten this too at times.


It is easy to get back on.


On another note, I thought the early activity in this thread meant another legal notice for more HD like the Viacom suite was in the paper but guess not.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17878090
> 
> 
> It won't shut off your box, but it will put it in sleep mode. All it does is power down the hard drive, but for what reason I have no clue.



I don't have a DVR, and it's not in sleep mode. It just blanks the screen, because I can push the guide button and the TV guide comes up, but with no preview screen.. Just black square..


I used a killawatt meter on non-dvr's, and they use nearly the same wattage in sleep mode anyway, they still get hot, so the CPU is still running anyway.


----------



## kmdinteractive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17877229
> 
> 
> Whats with the "Press A to continue watching this channel" crap I've been seeing lately? I mean, I'm in bed watching TV, and have to race to the remote to prevent it from turning off. Really not happy about that.. That's a disruption of my service in my book.



I thought this message was because SDV was about to turn off the channel and it was checking if it was a user or idle box tuned to the channel.


----------



## sprggan71

Hey folks. I've got 2 Samsung DVRs and I keep intermittently losing the picture on one of them. The video goes out for 1-8 sec but the audio isn't affected. When the picture's out, the box essentially freezes, unless I'm scrolling through the guide and then it just blinks. I was thinking that it might be a signal problem but wouldn't that also affect the sound? I thought it might be the TV but there's no problem when I play video from other sources.

Anyone else have a similar problem? I've been really happy with the Samsung box actually and would hate to go through the trouble of trying to replace it with another one and the last time BHN was out because of the SDV not available problem , they spent 2 1/2 hours back and forth only to tell me the next day that it was a neighborhood thing. So I desperately want to avoid another service call.

Thanks!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17878456
> 
> 
> I've gotten this too at times.
> 
> 
> It is easy to get back on.
> 
> 
> On another note, I thought the early activity in this thread meant another legal notice for more HD like the Viacom suite was in the paper but guess not.



No, nothing yet but when I see it I'll post it


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17879397
> 
> 
> I don't have a DVR, and it's not in sleep mode. It just blanks the screen, because I can push the guide button and the TV guide comes up, but with no preview screen.. Just black square..
> 
> 
> I used a killawatt meter on non-dvr's, and they use nearly the same wattage in sleep mode anyway, they still get hot, so the CPU is still running anyway.



That is weird. Mine gives the notice but it never goes blank or shuts off. Maybe it thinks it's a DVR? Could be a software issue.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sprggan71* /forum/post/17880346
> 
> 
> Hey folks. I've got 2 Samsung DVRs and I keep intermittently losing the picture on one of them. The video goes out for 1-8 sec but the audio isn't affected. When the picture's out, the box essentially freezes, unless I'm scrolling through the guide and then it just blinks. I was thinking that it might be a signal problem but wouldn't that also affect the sound? I thought it might be the TV but there's no problem when I play video from other sources.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar problem? I've been really happy with the Samsung box actually and would hate to go through the trouble of trying to replace it with another one and the last time BHN was out because of the SDV not available problem , they spent 2 1/2 hours back and forth only to tell me the next day that it was a neighborhood thing. So I desperately want to avoid another service call.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the opposite problem. My picture keeps going but my sound goes out and it's always when it's something I want to hear. Mine does freeze from time to time, but when it freezes, it really freezes and the only way to get it back is to change the channel. I am thinking it's something in the software as we had a recent upgrade and things were fine until then. I don't have a Samsung so it's not your box since it does it to mine.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/17881116
> 
> 
> My picture keeps going but my sound goes out and it's always when it's something I want to hear.



...like "The secret to Lost island is .......... Isn't that shocking." Damn You BrightHouse!!!!


On another note....


Anyone know what this is? Yesterday I had this start scrolling on the front clock/channel display of my 8300HDC:


"to cancel press CH UP".


I wasn't in a screen where I needed to approve or cancel anything so I wasn't sure what it was referring to. I ended up just toggling the power instead. Weird.


----------



## lmdc

Hi folks. I was wondering if any of the other Bright House customers have been having problems lately with their external hard drives. Did some research on this site and google and didn't find anything of much help.


The last three days or so every time I come home and turn on the TV and list my recorded shows it says 0% full even though I have programs listed there that I've recorded. When I press play it says "(Name of program) is currently unavailable. Please try again later". The dialog box also says Error: 13 in the upper right hand corner. If I do a hard reboot (following the instructions I found on this site) it will get everything back to normal.


This is a bit of a pain as it has to be done EVERY day now. I am a huge tennis fan and plan to do some serious recording of the Australian Open and want to get this resolved before then. Since BHN doesn't provide support for external hard drives I really can't contact them.


I have a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD with a My DVR Expander (500 GB).



Any suggestions?



Just wanted to add that if I do a hard reboot without power cycling the external hard drive the DVR will start to do a countdown in hexadecimal digits. It does this for quite some time. I'm assuming it is running some error checking on the external hard drive to ensure there are no bad sectors but that is just a guess on my part. After that it will try to reboot/initialize but it always gets stuck on the second to last square/box on the initialization and refuses to come back up. So the hard reboot process HAS to include power-cycling the external hard drive in order for me to get my DVR and external hard drive working properly.


Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

The "countdown in hexadecimal digits" is part of the process when it's reinstalling the software and your account info. Doesn't seem like it should be doing that. Maybe you just can't have the drive connected during reboot without triggering a glitch.


----------



## cpnfantstk

I talked to a brighthouse technician today about the artifacts i have been seeing while viewing HD on my plasma and he says since I live in an apartment complex that the signal is split amongst the tenants so depending on how many are watching tv at that point in time , my signal will be weaker or stronger. I still don't get it though. When I had a technician in, he checked my signal strength and said it was good but I still had crap on the screen. I know about the mpeg2 compression that someone helpfully told me about it but this is ridiculous. It is so annoying to watch any type of sports programming because of these motion artifacts. The technician I talked to today said there is a solution and thats to get BH to make a straight connection to my apartment from the outside box? If I understood him correctly. Any thoughts ??


----------



## Hakemon

I don't believe that. If the signal got weak, it'd just get choppy with audio cut outs, the MPEG mosquito effect generally won't get worse.


----------



## jstrauser

Why is Bright House Sports Network available on channels 47 and 113? I receive it on 47, but 113 is a screen with a phone number to subscribe.


Are these different channels?


----------



## cpnfantstk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17888760
> 
> 
> I don't believe that. If the signal got weak, it'd just get choppy with audio cut outs, the MPEG mosquito effect generally won't get worse.



Oh OK. Its still an annoyance regardless of the reason though. If someone could watch the next NBA game on ESPNHD or Espn2HD on BHN and look into the stands while the players are moving back and forth and tell me whether you see alot of noise or not. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpnfantstk* /forum/post/17890244
> 
> 
> Oh OK. Its still an annoyance regardless of the reason though. If someone could watch the next NBA game on ESPNHD or Espn2HD on BHN and look into the stands while the players are moving back and forth and tell me whether you see alot of noise or not. I would appreciate it.



Well in 09 I recorded a Magic game from ABC on BHN. I had my 4250HDC connected to my computer via Firewire, and had my computer use the cable box as a tuner. This is the PQ I get..


----------



## Hakemon

My 4250HDC is begining to piss me off again..


Sometimes when in the guide, and I press INFO, the thing just locks up hard and won't get out of it. If I turn off the box, the audio stops, but the picture in the preview box keeps going. Only thing I can do is pull the power cord and reboot for SEVEN whole minutes.


Shame..


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17850190
> 
> 
> After having approximately 20 of the HD channels again unavailable this evening, I went ahead and called Brighthouse who immediately tried a box reboot (no effect) and scheduled me for a tech visit on Sunday which was (supposedly) the earliest appointment available.
> 
> 
> I hope they know what they are doing and can get this under control because they are way too expensive if this is the best service that can be provided.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17855186
> 
> 
> 3 Techs were just here and they said they understand it is an issue in the Lake Mary and Sanford area and that maintance was working on it and it should be corrected within 48 hours



Well, the Brighthouse tech was just here and even though he did a lot of work (replacing fittings, splitters, and amp), there was little difference from before he came. He left with a promise that he would put in a work order to replace the buried cable from the drop to my house and get with maintenance to recheck the node to which my area is connected. Although it is fine to get everything freshened up in the house, I'm guessing that the real solution to the problem is in the Brighthouse infrastructure.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17855186
> 
> 
> 3 Techs were just here and they said they understand it is an issue in the Lake Mary and Sanford area and that maintance was working on it and it should be corrected within 48 hours



UPDATE as of Jan 10, 2010 more than 48 hours have passed and this issue is still going on at night I still get the message that says "channel not available try again later" I think it is about time to cancel some services and maybe they can get something fixed. U-Verse is looking better and better.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17892709
> 
> 
> UPDATE as of Jan 10, 2010 more than 48 hours have passed and this issue is still going on at night I still get the message that says "channel not available try again later" I think it is about time to cancel some services and maybe they can get something fixed. U-Verse is looking better and better.



Thanks for your update. Misery loves company. My patience won't hold for very long either. Something as mundane as being able to tune in a cable channel consistently should never be an issue.


----------



## HDOrlando

I got the same thing with NBA TV HD this morning and the HBO HD's the other night.


This happens at times. Hopefully, it stops soon.


----------



## cpnfantstk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17891463
> 
> 
> Well in 09 I recorded a Magic game from ABC on BHN. I had my 4250HDC connected to my computer via Firewire, and had my computer use the cable box as a tuner. This is the PQ I get..



Well I guess that proves what I am talking about. The crowd and players have a lot of noise and thats on a still image. I could only imagine what it would look like with movement. Thanks for taking the time to do that. Makes me feel a little better that its just the way it is. I just bought a panasonic plasma and I was ready to throw it out the window because I was blaming the TV. I had a 19 inch before and did not notice it as much and now a 42 inch.


----------



## Nayan

Anyone else having HD issues today? I was watching Planet Green this morning and it came in fine until around 10. Then it was pixelating horribly and the sound was going in and out. Same thing with Food Network, CNN and HGTV. All the other channels were fine. I have the football game on now and it too is cutting in and out.


----------



## JH2003

FOX News Channel is having garbled/cutout sound at this time.


----------



## the64gto

ON my 2nd TV connected to the wall directly, (no BHN Box) the only issue I have is with channel 15-1 when it will freeze, no pic for about 2 seconds, maybe 3-4 times during a typical 30 minute program. This has been going on for at least one month. The NFL game (6-1)today has been perfect. So the issues are also happening without a BHN box.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm thinking about getting a Tivo box.


First of all, I'm confused about it. Which should I get? I generally erase what I watch, and don't record much, but lately I've been missing King of the Hill, and my Betamax (yes, BETA!), has failed me after MANY years of service.


2nd, researching compatibility is hard, so I just want a simple detailed answer. Does it work? Does it work well?


3rd, to NOT give up my cable box, can I take the cable card out of my 4250HDC cable box and just install it in the Tivo? Or is the cable card tied to the device? (I wanted to keep both without paying extra, so I could default to the cable box incase there's an incompatibility issue.)


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17895896
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Tivo box.
> 
> 
> First of all, I'm confused about it. Which should I get? I generally erase what I watch, and don't record much, but lately I've been missing King of the Hill, and my Betamax (yes, BETA!), has failed me after MANY years of service.
> 
> 
> 2nd, researching compatibility is hard, so I just want a simple detailed answer. Does it work? Does it work well?
> 
> 
> 3rd, to NOT give up my cable box, can I take the cable card out of my 4250HDC cable box and just install it in the Tivo? Or is the cable card tied to the device? (I wanted to keep both without paying extra, so I could default to the cable box incase there's an incompatibility issue.)



I recommend you read about Moxi.

http://moxi.com/us/moxi_dvr.html 


Their website seems to address all of the questions that you (and I) have about these questions.


----------



## HDOrlando

Tampa is indeed getting the 7 Viacom HD Channels.


Spike, Comedy Central, Nick, MTV, VH1, CMT and BET sometime within the next month.


I expect us to have this by the end of March.


Hopefully, our current ones can start working well soon.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17899147
> 
> 
> I recommend you read about Moxi.
> 
> http://moxi.com/us/moxi_dvr.html
> 
> 
> Their website seems to address all of the questions that you (and I) have about these questions.



Does it support SDV out of the box without a TA, and does it require a monthly fee?


If not then I'll think about that. Right now, I actually was thinking about waiting till Tivo came out with a Series 4.


----------



## Derek K.

if you clicked on that link, you would see that there is no monthly fee.


in the faq they claim to support sdv with tuning adapters.


----------



## Hakemon

I read it but somehow missed it.


However, I see it doesn't support OTA, which is what I need, because I don't want to buy something that's tied to cable. So for now, it's still a Tivo..


----------



## bommai

I am new to the area (Melbourne). I only watch OTA channels and will probably install an antenna in my new house (still under contruction). However, I will also need high speed internet (either AT&T or Brighthouse). Question is if I get high speed internet through Brighthouse do they let in clear QAM channels too if I don't get any cable TV subscription. Comcast did that in Kansas City. Wondering if I can get away with getting high speed internet from BH and then use that to pull clear QAM.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bommai* /forum/post/17901913
> 
> 
> Question is if I get high speed internet through Brighthouse do they let in clear QAM channels too if I don't get any cable TV subscription.



officially no. but it may work.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bommai* /forum/post/17901913
> 
> 
> I am new to the area (Melbourne). I only watch OTA channels and will probably install an antenna in my new house (still under contruction). However, I will also need high speed internet (either AT&T or Brighthouse). Question is if I get high speed internet through Brighthouse do they let in clear QAM channels too if I don't get any cable TV subscription. Comcast did that in Kansas City. Wondering if I can get away with getting high speed internet from BH and then use that to pull clear QAM.



Before you get AT&T check the top speed for your neighborhood. We used to have 3.0 Mbps but after recent AT&T changes the top speed we can now get, in our neighborhood is 1.5 Mbps. I switched to Brighthouse and now have 10 Mbps.


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/17901991
> 
> 
> Before you get AT&T check the top speed for your neighborhood. We used to have 3.0 Mbps but after recent AT&T changes the top speed we can now get, in our neighborhood is 1.5 Mbps. I switched to Brighthouse and now have 10 Mbps.



My sub division is right behind the home depot on wickham. Someone who works in home depot said that AT&T told him that U-verse is coming to that neighborhood within 90 days (probably sooner now). I know U-verse allows for 6 Mbps and I can get the internet only service for $45 or so. Either that or the BH. Either clear QAM or OTA is fine with me, but I would like to avoid paying for full cable TV service since I hardly watch anything but OTA.


----------



## Derek K.

bhn has a basic local only plan they don't advertise. it is pretty cheap.


----------



## barrygordon

Go with BHN and if you get the basic plan, the OTA channels are brought in in HD if they are transmitting in HD. I saw that at my GF's house when we installed a new display and she lives in Melbourne Beach.


----------



## loudo38

Here is the information on Brighthouse Internet: http://cfl.brighthouse.com/products_...r/default.aspx


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/17890210
> 
> 
> Why is Bright House Sports Network available on channels 47 and 113? I receive it on 47, but 113 is a screen with a phone number to subscribe.
> 
> 
> Are these different channels?




This one may have got lost in the shuffle - can anyone provide insight on this?


----------



## HDOrlando

I have no idea why they are on two different channels.


Only other channel like this is HBO HD.


----------



## Nayan

I just tried 113 on my tv and it's on. Why it's on two channels I have no idea, unless BH has plans for it and instead of leaving it idle they put that there. As for the subscribe message, that's just weird. Call and ask maybe? Are you getting that message with any other channels?


----------



## Zuk109

Anyone have any idea if BHN is EVER going to add the NFL network.


This is all BS , all I get from the CS dept is they dont want to charge other people more money for a channel they may not want ? Funny thing is IM charged for 100s of channels I DONT want.


On another note , I have a SA 8300HD box and have a Sammy 3070 scheduled to arrive tomm but im having second thoughts on that. Same size hard drive right ? 160G.


Any help would be appreciated , thks


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zuk109* /forum/post/17908650
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea if BHN is EVER going to add the NFL network.
> 
> 
> This is all BS , all I get from the CS dept is they dont want to charge other people more money for a channel they may not want ? Funny thing is IM charged for 100s of channels I DONT want.
> 
> 
> On another note , I have a SA 8300HD box and have a Sammy 3070 scheduled to arrive tomm but im having second thoughts on that. Same size hard drive right ? 160G.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated , thks



I don't know what the 3070 box is. Is that a DVR?


I have the Samsung SMT-H3090 HD-DVR and it has a 320gb hard drive.


----------



## Zuk109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17909479
> 
> 
> I don't know what the 3070 box is. Is that a DVR?
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung SMT-H3090 HD-DVR and it has a 320gb hard drive.



Sorry about that, I mixed the 3090 with the 3270










Im new and thought only the original 3090s had a 320G drive. How long have you had your box ? Im trying to read as much as possible so I can make an informed decision tomm, but I thought I read that the current 3090s had 160G and the 3270s have 320G.


Unfortunately I dont have enough time to read all that I want on the subject.


Just trying to decide if I should change my box at all if I wont gain drive size. From the little Ive read external drives have a VERY mixed review. Dont want a bunch of headaches just a little more storage space would do. 320g would work great for me. Thanks


----------



## HDOrlando

benji,


I think a big problem with NFL Network is some cable companies like TWC/Bright House are ticked that the exclusive Sunday Ticket deal with Direct TV was extended.


The telcos, comcast, Cox and Dish also have deals for it.


Another problem is level of service they want it on.


NFL Net is 5th highest cost network and is only really active 6 months of the year.


TWC/BH wants it on Sports tier while NFL wants it on Digital Basic where they get a cut from everyone with digital cable.


Nothing will get done until at least this September when the season gets closer.


I am with TWC/BH. NFL does have a RedZone channel that would likely go on the sports tier where we can see all the scores inside the RedZone. Unfortunately, we would have likely have an increase in our bills while the NFL still screws us over by not offering us Sunday Ticket.


On another note, I am going to update the Bright House HDTV list along with new deals TWC has.


I'll let everyone know when it is up.


----------



## Zuk109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17911047
> 
> 
> benji,
> 
> 
> I think a big problem with NFL Network is some cable companies like TWC/Bright House are ticked that the exclusive Sunday Ticket deal with Direct TV was extended.
> 
> 
> The telcos, comcast, Cox and Dish also have deals for it.
> 
> 
> Another problem is level of service they want it on.
> 
> 
> NFL Net is 5th highest cost network and is only really active 6 months of the year.
> 
> 
> TWC/BH wants it on Sports tier while NFL wants it on Digital Basic where they get a cut from everyone with digital cable.
> 
> 
> Nothing will get done until at least this September when the season gets closer.
> 
> 
> I am with TWC/BH. NFL does have a RedZone channel that would likely go on the sports tier where we can see all the scores inside the RedZone. Unfortunately, we would have likely have an increase in our bills while the NFL still screws us over by not offering us Sunday Ticket.
> 
> 
> On another note, I am going to update the Bright House HDTV list along with new deals TWC has.
> 
> 
> I'll let everyone know when it is up.



Cost is a bunch of crap. Like I stated before I already pay for a bunch of channels I have no use for. If its all about cost then why dont they let us decide !!!


Its all BS


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zuk109* /forum/post/17908650
> 
> 
> On another note , I have a SA 8300HD box and have a Sammy 3070 scheduled to arrive tomm but im having second thoughts on that. Same size hard drive right ? 160G.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated , thks



Don't give up the 8300HD. I had an 8300HD, but it had problems and I exchanged it for the Sammy. Bugs, bugs and more bugs. Then I exchanged that for an 8300HDC - garbage. Slow, slow and more slow. I was lucky to be able to get another 8300HD this past week. It works great, is fast, and has features like auto record buffers that continue recording the previously viewed channel so that when you come back you can rewind that channel (obviously you can't be recording something else - there are only 2 buffers). My wife said that if I change out the 8300HD (I've thought about trying the new Cisco [UCF office didn't have any available at the time]) she'd kill me. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Stiletto

That is what he said, BHN wants to "let us decide" but the NFL does not. They want to force NFL Network on everyone, and its associated costs. Instead of coming up with new and creative streams of revenue, they are trying to increase their profits by sticking where the consumer doesn't know they are getting hit. All people see is they want their channel, but don't realize when their channel gets crammed in there for everyone to pay a "per viewer fee" that we all get stuck paying for what they want to watch. Like all those channels you pay for but do not watch. I think BHN should stop paying all network TV providers, and provide us with antenna inputs on our boxes! Tell those greedy bastards to get off their asses and figure out how to be profitable when the market changes instead of cramming it into a list of fees that nobody realizes where their money is going.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zuk109* /forum/post/17911803
> 
> 
> Cost is a bunch of crap. Like I stated before I already pay for a bunch of channels I have no use for. If its all about cost then why dont they let us decide !!!
> 
> 
> Its all BS


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zuk109* /forum/post/17909903
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, I mixed the 3090 with the 3270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im new and thought only the original 3090s had a 320G drive. How long have you had your box ? Im trying to read as much as possible so I can make an informed decision tomm, but I thought I read that the current 3090s had 160G and the 3270s have 320G.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I dont have enough time to read all that I want on the subject.
> 
> 
> Just trying to decide if I should change my box at all if I wont gain drive size. From the little Ive read external drives have a VERY mixed review. Dont want a bunch of headaches just a little more storage space would do. 320g would work great for me. Thanks



I got the Samsung SMT-H3090 HD-DVR around the second week of November 2009.


So far---very good, and no issues!!!!


----------



## JaxFLBear

BHN is going to launch Start Over in the Orlando area on 1/20/2010.

http://cfl.brighthouse.com/products_...r/default.aspx


----------



## Hakemon

Cool, this should work on non DVR boxes because it's merely run like a VOD service, as the box doesn't actually store the show..


If it does, I may consider not getting a Tivo.


----------



## daballs

I can't say I am really looking forward to this "start over feature." It's cool and all, but I don't see my self using it. I'd much rather be able to schedule my DVR over my cell phone or something like that.


----------



## kmdinteractive

FYI, if you were on the RR Turbo promotion package for $1/mo for 12 months... if you threaten to drop the Turbo when the promotion ends because you "don't find the added value of the package at the increased rate", they'll re-add the promotion to your account for another 12 months.










Only thing I haven't confirmed is if that re-sends the codes to the account/modem to bump the speed up to the new advertised Turbo speed (no up to 20mbps standard from the 15mbps advertised when I first added the feature). I was averaging 10-11mbps down before I called tonight and am getting 11-12mbps now - granted this is from a computer running on a wireless 54g connection so I would never really get much more than that after interference anyway - the benefit is for the 360 and PS3.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/17928579
> 
> 
> I can't say I am really looking forward to this "start over feature." It's cool and all, but I don't see my self using it. I'd much rather be able to schedule my DVR over my cell phone or something like that.



TWC is reportedly working on adding remote scheduling to Navigator. There is no word on when this will be ready. Once it is done, we will have to wait for BHN to deploy that version of Navigator and enable the feature.


----------



## voltaire10

I've been waiting for more news about ceton's 4 tuner tv card and finally, with CES, more has come out. See link:

http://www.lightreading.com/document...treading_gnews 


I'm considering using using this TV Card as an excuse to rebuild my current media center pc, which is underutilized, as well as redo my home network. I've never been able to get my external hard drive working to increase dvr space, so I'm frustrated. For the kind of money I'll be spending, I want to make sure this setup will work. I have no experience with cablecard and am leery. I don't care so much about the VOD, and with this I will be able to eliminate 2 hd dvrs, so overtime it will pay for itself. I just don't want to have to deal with more quirks and bugs than I do now. My wife and kids have to be able to use this too. Any thoughts to share on cablecard?


Jason


----------



## Derek K.

I too am waiting for this card. you are aware that it requires windows 7, correct?


----------



## HDOrlando

It is nice to see Start Over finally come to BHN Orlando.


I recall they announced it over a year ago. Better late than never.


----------



## Nayan

It'll be a nice feature, especially for me since it seems like every time I turn on a program the kids need me for the first 15-20 minutes LOL!


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/17931831
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for more news about ceton's 4 tuner tv card and finally, with CES, more has come out. See link:
> 
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...treading_gnews
> 
> 
> I'm considering using using this TV Card as an excuse to rebuild my current media center pc, which is underutilized, as well as redo my home network. I've never been able to get my external hard drive working to increase dvr space, so I'm frustrated. For the kind of money I'll be spending, I want to make sure this setup will work. I have no experience with cablecard and am leery. I don't care so much about the VOD, and with this I will be able to eliminate 2 hd dvrs, so overtime it will pay for itself. I just don't want to have to deal with more quirks and bugs than I do now. My wife and kids have to be able to use this too. Any thoughts to share on cablecard?
> 
> 
> Jason



I plan on getting one of these when they're released in April. You will need 2 SDV Tuning Adapters to go with the 4 tuner card. There should be no problem with using the M-Card provided BHN correctly authorizes it and they understand what it is you want. Request that the tech brings a couple of cards when you schedule the install.


----------



## the64gto

Anybody with a 3250 or a 4250 BHN box able to get the PIP to work. Pushing "PIP" on/off on the remote has no effect.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/17927076
> 
> 
> BHN is going to launch Start Over in the Orlando area on 1/20/2010.
> 
> http://cfl.brighthouse.com/products_...r/default.aspx



This is really good. But let me make sure I understand this part:


"Record and fast-forward options are not available with Start Over programs."


I cannot record the program I "started over"?


So, if a program runs from 8:00pm - 8:30pm, and at 8:25pm I select it, I can start over, does this mean that I have to watch the entire program without fast-forwarding? I don't watch commercials.


So, it's basically like a "live" program where you can't fast forward.


Can you change the channel and still get back to it? Or will I need to "start over" again?


----------



## jstrauser

Two programming questions:


1) I noticed the sports pack (which I don't have) has the YES network, which I find surprising. Are live sports available on YES? For example the Nets are playing the Pacers tonight, is that game on or is it blacked out and only available as part of NBA League Pass?


2) HBO On Demand on channel 235 (and I don't have) - does it have HD content/shows or is it just in SD?


----------



## Zuk109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/17934661
> 
> 
> Two programming questions:
> 
> 
> 1) I noticed the sports pack (which I don't have) has the YES network, which I find surprising. Are live sports available on YES? For example the Nets are playing the Pacers tonight, is that game on or is it blacked out and only available as part of NBA League Pass?
> 
> 
> 2) HBO On Demand on channel 235 (and I don't have) - does it have HD content/shows or is it just in SD?



No they black out the games. It really sucks too , Id love to be able to watch the Yankees.


HBO on demand is not in HD yet. They said they are working on it though.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/17934386
> 
> 
> Anybody with a 3250 or a 4250 BHN box able to get the PIP to work. Pushing "PIP" on/off on the remote has no effect.



There is no pip







It only has 1 tuner.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zuk109* /forum/post/17934968
> 
> 
> No they black out the games. It really sucks too , Id love to be able to watch the Yankees.
> 
> 
> HBO on demand is not in HD yet. They said they are working on it though.



The Nets game was on at last night when I was channel surfing, the the live Yankee games are blacked out.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17932270
> 
> 
> It is nice to see Start Over finally come to BHN Orlando.
> 
> 
> I recall they announced it over a year ago. Better late than never.



Already have the "start over" feature here in Daytona Beach.


----------



## HDOrlando

Really?


----------



## HDOrlando

jstrauser and Zuk,


HBO HD OD is actually available on Comcast so it is out there.


When they get it, I hope they put the non-HD stuff like some of those documentaries with the HD version so I do not miss them.


On Yes Network, usually they list alternate programming but they listed the Nets game in the guide and it was there.


It was probably a glitch but let's keep it on the low.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17945249
> 
> 
> Really?



Flipping through the channels last nite on my SD Scientific Atlanta 3250 box and came across "Miss Congeniality" on TBS channel 12.


I saw the option to restart from the beginning. Another screen came up with other options but I chose to restart from the beginning to see what happened.


It did so perfectly, but I was unable to fast forward or reverse it.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17855186
> 
> 
> 3 Techs were just here and they said they understand it is an issue in the Lake Mary and Sanford area and that maintance was working on it and it should be corrected within 48 hours





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17892709
> 
> 
> UPDATE as of Jan 10, 2010 more than 48 hours have passed and this issue is still going on at night I still get the message that says "channel not available try again later" I think it is about time to cancel some services and maybe they can get something fixed. U-Verse is looking better and better.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17892706
> 
> 
> Well, the Brighthouse tech was just here and even though he did a lot of work (replacing fittings, splitters, and amp), there was little difference from before he came. He left with a promise that he would put in a work order to replace the buried cable from the drop to my house and get with maintenance to recheck the node to which my area is connected. Although it is fine to get everything freshened up in the house, I'm guessing that the real solution to the problem is in the Brighthouse infrastructure.



This stinks. I just called Brighthouse again a week after having the technician at my house who left, knowing that my service was still bad. I am still averaging about 24 channels unavailable every time I scan thru the high def channels. According to the service agent I talked to tonight, the service tech who was at the house claimed my service was fixed after his visit and did not talk to his supervisor and did not put in any further work orders as he said he would. Brighthouse is still claiming that my problem is an isolated issue. Am I the only person in Lake Mary still having HD "currently unavailable" issues? I have another tech coming out on Tuesday and am supposedly going to have a customer service manager calling me in a day or two.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17946393
> 
> 
> This stinks. I just called Brighthouse again a week after having the technician at my house who left, knowing that my service was still bad. I am still averaging about 24 channels unavailable every time I scan thru the high def channels. According to the service agent I talked to tonight, the service tech who was at the house claimed my service was fixed after his visit and did not talk to his supervisor and did not put in any further work orders as he said he would. Brighthouse is still claiming that my problem is an isolated issue. Am I the only person in Lake Mary still having HD "currently unavailable" issues? I have another tech coming out on Tuesday and am supposedly going to have a customer service manager calling me in a day or two.



Have you thought about having a *temporary* cable run directly from the outside box *ONLY* to your HD box?


If you are still having problems then, it is likely an issue with the area you are in.


If this resolves the problem, then it is likely amplification or a new cable run is the answer.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17946856
> 
> 
> Have you thought about having a *temporary* cable run directly from the outside box *ONLY* to your HD box?
> 
> 
> If you are still having problems then, it is likely an issue with the area you are in.
> 
> 
> If this resolves the problem, then it is likely amplification or a new cable run is the answer.



The last tech said no temp cable since he said it couldn't go over the driveway and he wouldn't go around the house. Guess I'll ask the guy next Tuesday and see what he says.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17946944
> 
> 
> The last tech said no temp cable since he said it couldn't go over the driveway and he wouldn't go around the house. Guess I'll ask the guy next Tuesday and see what he says.



Wow. That is an unacceptable attitude on the tech's part.


Geesh, isn't it worth a try just to determine where the problem lies?


Be stern with them. Tell them "either fix the problem this week or U-Verse is gaining a new customer, how bout' them apples?"


I had a problem with my service too. The Brighthouse tech came out and said I would need new wiring throughout my entire house since it was the old "thin" cable that was here when I bought the house. Brighthouse called me the next day and scheduled a tech to come out and run new lines, new splitters, new outside box with new grounding, a dedicated internet line and a new drop (which required digging a trench thru the backyard). They said I would have to pay them for the service. I said absoultely not. Guess what, they did everything at their expense. Cost me nothing. Took two guys almost 5 hours to complete the job.


Don't take NO for an answer with these people. Too many alternatives. You DO NOT *HAVE TO HAVE* BRIGHTHOUSE CABLE!!!!!! Stress it.


----------



## Hakemon

you know, my internet still feels "stopped".


I'll be on DeviantArt, going through a few pages, then all of a sudden, dead stop, no page loads, or if it loads, no images load. I check on my cell phone, all is fine.


Getting REALLY upset.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17947069
> 
> 
> Wow. That is an unacceptable attitude on the tech's part.
> 
> 
> Geesh, isn't it worth a try just to determine where the problem lies?
> 
> 
> Be stern with them. Tell them "either fix the problem this week or U-Verse is gaining a new customer, how bout' them apples?"
> 
> 
> I had a problem with my service too. The Brighthouse tech came out and said I would need new wiring throughout my entire house since it was the old "thin" cable that was here when I bought the house. Brighthouse called me the next day and scheduled a tech to come out and run new lines, new splitters, new outside box with new grounding, a dedicated internet line and a new drop (which required digging a trench thru the backyard). They said I would have to pay them for the service. I said absoultely not. Guess what, they did everything at their expense. Cost me nothing. Took two guys almost 5 hours to complete the job.
> 
> 
> Don't take NO for an answer with these people. Too many alternatives. You DO NOT *HAVE TO HAVE* BRIGHTHOUSE CABLE!!!!!! Stress it.



Did your level of service improve improve after the cable replacement? My reason for asking is I generally view such recommendations for replacement at my cost as BS. The tech expects you to refuse and thus accept the low level of service which results in fewer service calls in the future.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/17947875
> 
> 
> you know, my internet still feels "stopped".
> 
> 
> I'll be on DeviantArt, going through a few pages, then all of a sudden, dead stop, no page loads, or if it loads, no images load. I check on my cell phone, all is fine.
> 
> 
> Getting REALLY upset.



Here in Clermont, my service has improved a lot since before XMAS (or whenever everyone was having problems). However, it still has problems of stopping totally for a few seconds at a time and I've seen pictures that wouldn't load the first time etc. In other words still acts like a dial up connection at times.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17946393
> 
> 
> This stinks. I just called Brighthouse again a week after having the technician at my house who left, knowing that my service was still bad. I am still averaging about 24 channels unavailable every time I scan thru the high def channels. According to the service agent I talked to tonight, the service tech who was at the house claimed my service was fixed after his visit and did not talk to his supervisor and did not put in any further work orders as he said he would. Brighthouse is still claiming that my problem is an isolated issue. Am I the only person in Lake Mary still having HD "currently unavailable" issues? I have another tech coming out on Tuesday and am supposedly going to have a customer service manager calling me in a day or two.



I am in Lake Mary and just had my house re-wired on Friday from the street and thoughout the house after I still was getting the screen "try again later"

and the same on Saturday but last night no problem.

The techs did say the problem was in several areas and they wanted to re-wire the house to prove it was a system problem and not just in my house.

So your problem is not an isolated issue in Lake Mary I was told it was in Sanford and Longwood also. Good Luck.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/17948516
> 
> 
> Did your level of service improve improve after the cable replacement? My reason for asking is I generally view such recommendations for replacement at my cost as BS. The tech expects you to refuse and thus accept the low level of service which results in fewer service calls in the future.



For the first part of your question: Yes, because my high definition channels were working randomly at best. The old cable was giving me a poor signal. They all (Channels 1000 and up) work flawlessly now. Internet's faster too.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17948631
> 
> 
> I am in Lake Mary and just had my house re-wired on Friday from the street and thoughout the house after I still was getting the screen "try again later"
> 
> and the same on Saturday but last night no problem.
> 
> The techs did say the problem was in several areas and they wanted to re-wire the house to prove it was a system problem and not just in my house.
> 
> So your problem is not an isolated issue in Lake Mary I was told it was in Sanford and Longwood also. Good Luck.



If it is indeed a "Lake Mary" problem then Brighthouse needs to fix the feeder cables that serve that area. Otherwise, everyone should call them three and fours times a day until they fix it properly.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I have problems every year or two. If your house has RG6, it's likely not you.


When I schedule a tech visit, I run my own RG6 run from the box on my house, around the house, through a door to my TV. They walk in, I say "Look, direct run from outside, no splitter, no house wiring, it's your problem, fix it." And they will.


Once they spent about 2 hours on the telephone pole and fixed it.


Twice there was water getting into the buried cable and they had to run a new cable from the pole and bury it through my lawn to the house.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/17948699
> 
> 
> I have problems every year or two. If your house has RG6, it's likely not you.
> 
> 
> When I schedule a tech visit, I run my own RG6 run from the box on my house, around the house, through a door to my TV. They walk in, I say "Look, direct run from outside, no splitter, no house wiring, it's your problem, fix it." And they will.
> 
> 
> Once they spent about 2 hours on the telephone pole and fixed it.
> 
> 
> Twice there was water getting into the buried cable and they had to run a new cable from the pole and bury it through my lawn to the house.




Now that makes sense!!!


----------



## Eric2A

Is it me or on cfl.brighthouse.com the startover advertisement shows the banner across the entire wide screen tv. Is it possible that they could be releasing an update as well with the startover feature?


Hopefully the guide will be in 16:9 format!


slash.


at my parents house in ny. we have Time Warner with Startover. It's a great feature I'm very excited for this release!


----------



## Hakemon

Meh, that's just the glory of cheap photoshopping, nothing that shows accuracy. Remember, in advertisements, it's always "simulated", in other words, photoshopped.


----------



## benji15301

Right now the "start over" feature only seems to be working on the SD TBS channel (channel 12). It's weird but it does not seem to be working on the HD version of TBS, though.


I saw it again tonight on the George Lopez show on channel 12.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'll look for it on TBS 12 although I hardly watch any SD channels anymore.


I can feel an HD channel addition announcement within the next three weeks.


I want Spike HD bad and the Viacom stuff is likely next.


----------



## jstrauser

So I took the plunge and switched back to BHN last weekend. We've had service now for 8 days vs. DirecTV which I've had since 1995. My thoughts so far:


BHN Wins:


* Brighthouse Sports Network and CFL News 13

* Vs. Network

* Ease of use and flexibility on secondary sets for basic cable

* Price as part of bundle (saving about $35/mo vs. DirecTV)

* DVR speed / guide speed / changing channel speed

* On Demand Programming - an easy win, but even HD PPV movies seemed fine despite DirecTV offering 1080p PPV movies

* Current HD Channel selction - AMC / Travel / etc. it seems their lineup is as good as DirecTV and better in terms of things I want to watch

* PIP via the cable box - a nice bonus feature that DirecTV is missing


DirecTV Wins:


* DVR software, guide and overall software - the BHN HD DVR is not as refined or advanced as the DirecTV version and the remote seems more responsive

* Remote / web based DVR scheduling

* DVR storage standard capacity

* NFL Network / Red Zone - could be an issue for me come next season which is why I kept the dish installed and just suspended my DirecTV account, not canceled it - Time Warner needs to add these channels, no more excuses

* NFL Sunday Ticket - a moot point I know

* Channel lineup organization - while not great, I find the BHN organization pattern to be difficult to find things, both in the analog tier and in the HD area - I would greatly prefer all locals near each other for example


Even:


* Picture quality - I really can't notice a difference on HD picture quality between the two on a variety of programming and I haven't had any issues with cable signal yet which were a major problem for me the last time I tried to have BHN



So far, so good for BHN. If they add NFL Network and Red Zone, I would likely drop DirecTV fully. DirecTV may add a bunch more HD channels, so it will be important for BHN to keep pace. For now, I'll keep my account suspended at DirecTV and reactivate for football season on their cheapest package.


----------



## HDOrlando

jstrauser,


I completely agree with you.


The HD lineup is great compared to DTV and soon the Viacom HD stuff will be added (hopefully this quarter) to make it match up even better.


All they really have on BHN is more HD for the sports packages, the NFL, and GSN.


A great comparison though.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17962339
> 
> 
> jstrauser,
> 
> The HD lineup is great compared to DTV and soon the Viacom HD stuff will be added (hopefully this quarter) to make it match up even better.



You must mean better HD lineup by personal programing preferences not overall quantity, as BHN shows less than 100 on their web site and DirecTV currently offers over 130? Currently each one has more choices in certain areas of programing, but I have to give the overall advantage to the one that offers the most choices. With the new satellite going on line soon DTV will be working their way toward 200 HD channels for DTV.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17962339
> 
> 
> All they really have on BHN is more HD for the sports packages, the NFL, and GSN.



Sports, my reason I switched to DTV. BHN isn't even in the same league. But I do love my other Brighthouse services.


But I do admit, I really miss News Channel 13.


But I am open to switching back, if things went more along the programing I am interested in.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nayan

Sure, DTV might have more HD channels but quite a few of them are the extra HBO's, etc. I would love to have the NFL Network and Red Zone, maybe some of the package games in HD, but it's really not enough to make me switch. Plus I like the fact that I can go down to the office and switch out equipment if mine decides it doesn't like to work anymore. That, to me, is a huge advantage







.


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/17966055
> 
> 
> You must mean better HD lineup by personal programing preferences not overall quantity, as BHN shows less than 100 on their web site and DirecTV currently offers over 130? Currently each one has more choices in certain areas of programing, but I have to give the overall advantage to the one that offers the most choices. With the new satellite going on line soon DTV will be working their way toward 200 HD channels for DTV.
> 
> 
> Sports, my reason I switched to DTV. BHN isn't even in the same league. But I do love my other Brighthouse services.
> 
> 
> But I do admit, I really miss News Channel 13.
> 
> 
> But I am open to switching back, if things went more along the programing I am interested in.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Check out the HD lineup comparison chart in the HDTV programming forum at: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 


DirecTV has 69 HD channels + 15 premium, their math on 130 is kind of fuzzy in that it counts part time regional sports networks and PPV channels. BHN has 108 HD channels + 40 premium. Not all of these are available in Central Florida right now it seems. Will be interested in seeing what DirecTV adds with their new capacity.


On Sports, the NFL is the biggest difference and it is a deal maker for me to keep DirecTV for now.


----------



## HDOrlando

DTV jacks up their HD lineup with part-time RSN's and like 20 HD Movies OD channels.


The NFL is a big factor for some though but not big enough for me as I would not pay close to $400 for HD Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Sgooter

Does anyone find the YES channel to be of any use?

Sports events listed on the Guide are not what is actually shown on YES. Last week, instead of the NBA game listed on the Guide, the actual program was a televised call-in show about baseball. At the scheduled time of the NBA game on YES, there was no "conflicting" Magic game at the same time.

YES = wasted bandwith and money IMO.


----------



## HDOrlando

I like having YES.


Sometimes the game feed is not shut off like it should be for us but they have some good sports shows on the Yanks, Nets, SportsMoney, NFL and other things.


It gives my family the feel of being back in NY too.


For those who do not like it, it's on the 3.99 sports pak so you do not have to pay a dime for my enjoyment.


----------



## HDOrlando

Birmingham, Alabama got the Viacom HD Suite and Gospel Music Channel HD.

http://birmingham.brighthouse.com/pr...s/default.aspx 


I'm expecting that we could get an announcement of the Viacom addition here any day now.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/17973937
> 
> 
> Does anyone find the YES channel to be of any use?
> 
> Sports events listed on the Guide are not what is actually shown on YES. Last week, instead of the NBA game listed on the Guide, the actual program was a televised call-in show about baseball. At the scheduled time of the NBA game on YES, there was no "conflicting" Magic game at the same time.
> 
> YES = wasted bandwith and money IMO.



I think having YES or any of the local RSNs is a plus. I wanted NESN and a few others and if BHN would off offered them I probably would not have left for DTV. Plus at the time they didn't offer FSN Florida, which was the deal breaker for me. Since then it has been added.


----------



## benji15301

It appears that the "start over" feature is only available on the standard definition channels --- which most of us very seldom watch.


So really what good is it?


----------



## ddeloach

Exactly.


----------



## HDOrlando

I hate how Start Over is only on the SD channels.


On the RSN's, hopefully they will add some more like MSG, NESN and others. It would be nice to have the option to watch the local sports shows that are out of market.


----------



## jstrauser

Agree, Start Over on SD only is a waste of time. I never watch SD unless watching analog cable in a secondary room.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17946393
> 
> 
> This stinks. I just called Brighthouse again a week after having the technician at my house who left, knowing that my service was still bad. I am still averaging about 24 channels unavailable every time I scan thru the high def channels. According to the service agent I talked to tonight, the service tech who was at the house claimed my service was fixed after his visit and did not talk to his supervisor and did not put in any further work orders as he said he would. Brighthouse is still claiming that my problem is an isolated issue. Am I the only person in Lake Mary still having HD "currently unavailable" issues? I have another tech coming out on Tuesday and am supposedly going to have a customer service manager calling me in a day or two.



Well, the saga continues. Another tech came out and after looking things over and, after changing some inconsequential things (splitters, etc), announced that there was nothing in my house wiring causing the issue. He did however take the initiative to hook from my street access to a setup in his van where he experienced the same problem I was seeing inside the house. He called in engineering who did show up the same day.


I showed the engineering guy the problem, he left, did some stuff, came back, checked to see if he had improved the situation (he had not), took some notes, said that this would get fixed, and left again. This time he did not come back. The next day there was no change in behavior but today, upon getting home from work, instead of the usual 20 to 24 HD channels that would not tune in, the number was 45.


On top of all of this, the customer service manager who was supposed to call me within 48 hours so we could discuss my problem never called.


I called back tonight and did talk to a second level customer service manager. The manager checked out my case and said it was logged with engineering and they were working it but had no idea of an eta. The manager agreed to ask engineering to call me with an update and also provided me with a way of calling in without going thru first level support. That bit of competence, along with some credits to my account have me willing to be patient a slight bit longer. Besides, so far, I have never before experienced such poor customer service from a major company and (in a somewhat perverse way) I am interested to see if it continues. Hopefully they can pull this out and I can post an "alls well that ends well" to this story. If not, I'll post that as well.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17976296
> 
> 
> Well, the saga continues. Another tech came out and after looking things over and, after changing some inconsequential things (splitters, etc), announced that there was nothing in my house wiring causing the issue. He did however take the initiative to hook from my street access to a setup in his van where he experienced the same problem I was seeing inside the house. He called in engineering who did show up the same day.
> 
> 
> I showed the engineering guy the problem, he left, did some stuff, came back, checked to see if he had improved the situation (he had not), took some notes, said that this would get fixed, and left again. This time he did not come back. The next day there was no change in behavior but today, upon getting home from work, instead of the usual 20 to 24 HD channels that would not tune in, the number was 45.
> 
> 
> On top of all of this, the customer service manager who was supposed to call me within 48 hours so we could discuss my problem never called.
> 
> 
> I called back tonight and did talk to a second level customer service manager. The manager checked out my case and said it was logged with engineering and they were working it but had no idea of an eta. The manager agreed to ask engineering to call me with an update and also provided me with a way of calling in without going thru first level support. That bit of competence, along with some credits to my account have me willing to be patient a slight bit longer. Besides, so far, I have never before experienced such poor customer service from a major company and (in a somewhat perverse way) I am interested to see if it continues. Hopefully they can pull this out and I can post an "alls well that ends well" to this story. If not, I'll post that as well.



I too have been having the same problem I get a call every other day asking if it has improved no it has not improve sometimes no problem sometimes all of the move channels say try again later. I have been told it is an engineering issue and they are trying different things in the mean time sometimes service sometimes not.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17976296
> 
> 
> Well, the saga continues. Another tech came out and after looking things over and, after changing some inconsequential things (splitters, etc), announced that there was nothing in my house wiring causing the issue. He did however take the initiative to hook from my street access to a setup in his van where he experienced the same problem I was seeing inside the house. He called in engineering who did show up the same day.
> 
> 
> I showed the engineering guy the problem, he left, did some stuff, came back, checked to see if he had improved the situation (he had not), took some notes, said that this would get fixed, and left again. This time he did not come back. The next day there was no change in behavior but today, upon getting home from work, instead of the usual 20 to 24 HD channels that would not tune in, the number was 45.
> 
> 
> On top of all of this, the customer service manager who was supposed to call me within 48 hours so we could discuss my problem never called.
> 
> 
> I called back tonight and did talk to a second level customer service manager. The manager checked out my case and said it was logged with engineering and they were working it but had no idea of an eta. The manager agreed to ask engineering to call me with an update and also provided me with a way of calling in without going thru first level support. That bit of competence, along with some credits to my account have me willing to be patient a slight bit longer. Besides, so far, I have never before experienced such poor customer service from a major company and (in a somewhat perverse way) I am interested to see if it continues. Hopefully they can pull this out and I can post an "alls well that ends well" to this story. If not, I'll post that as well.



Sounds to me like you're at wits end with this.


Tell Brighthouse to either fix the problem or you will go to the next Lake Mary city council meeting to inform them that Brighthouse is NOT fulfilling its contract with that municipality by providing "*reliable cable TV service*" to their community.


After all, I believe Brighthouse is under contract with each municipality for specified periods of time to provide cable service. That contract is not automatically renewable, and is based upon the quality of service.


If Lake Mary governance has your report of poor cable TV service and poor customer service, then they should be informed so next time BHN's agreement comes up for renewal LM council members can have that input before making their decision to renew the contract.


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/17973937
> 
> 
> Does anyone find the YES channel to be of any use?
> 
> Sports events listed on the Guide are not what is actually shown on YES. Last week, instead of the NBA game listed on the Guide, the actual program was a televised call-in show about baseball. At the scheduled time of the NBA game on YES, there was no "conflicting" Magic game at the same time.
> 
> YES = wasted bandwith and money IMO.



YES is a regional sports network. All RSNs are required by law to NOT any MLB, NBA, NHL, or NFL games outside their local market. If they were allowed to show these games, noone would buy NFL Sunday Ticket, NHL Center Ice, MLB Extra Innings etc... So either the RSNs are blacked out during the games, or show alternate programming.


The fans of these networks watch for the local sports coverage. For example, Yankees fans might enhoy watching the call in sports shows and local coverage of the yankees. However, don't EVER expect to see a single yankee game on YES unless you live in the New York area.


I don't know if it works any more, but years ago, people used to get DirecTV adn when they called to activate, they would give an address of a friend or family family member so they would get the local channels of that market. for example, I could use my bother's address and get all of the Steelers, Penguins, and Pirate games for free. Now some local networks are spot beams, so doing this might result in not receiveing NBC, CBS, etc.. if we are outside their spot beam.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17979108
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you're at wits end with this.
> 
> 
> Tell Brighthouse to either fix the problem or you will go to the next Lake Mary city council meeting to inform them that Brighthouse is NOT fulfilling its contract with that municipality by providing "*reliable cable TV service*" to their community.
> 
> 
> After all, I believe Brighthouse is under contract with each municipality for specified periods of time to provide cable service. That contract is not automatically renewable, and is based upon the quality of service.
> 
> 
> If Lake Mary governance has your report of poor cable TV service and poor customer service, then they should be informed so next time BHN's agreement comes up for renewal LM council members can have that input before making their decision to renew the contract.



I don't live in the City of Lake Mary I am in the Crossings, but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/17979760
> 
> 
> I don't live in the City of Lake Mary I am in the Crossings, but thanks for the suggestion



Lake Mary, The Crossings, whatever. That is a moot point.


The main point is what municipality do you live in? Then that should be the one that is informed of the substandard service.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17976296
> 
> 
> Well, the saga continues. Another tech came out and after looking things over and, after changing some inconsequential things (splitters, etc), announced that there was nothing in my house wiring causing the issue. He did however take the initiative to hook from my street access to a setup in his van where he experienced the same problem I was seeing inside the house. He called in engineering who did show up the same day.
> 
> 
> I showed the engineering guy the problem, he left, did some stuff, came back, checked to see if he had improved the situation (he had not), took some notes, said that this would get fixed, and left again. This time he did not come back. The next day there was no change in behavior but today, upon getting home from work, instead of the usual 20 to 24 HD channels that would not tune in, the number was 45.
> 
> 
> On top of all of this, the customer service manager who was supposed to call me within 48 hours so we could discuss my problem never called.
> 
> 
> I called back tonight and did talk to a second level customer service manager. The manager checked out my case and said it was logged with engineering and they were working it but had no idea of an eta. The manager agreed to ask engineering to call me with an update and also provided me with a way of calling in without going thru first level support. That bit of competence, along with some credits to my account have me willing to be patient a slight bit longer. Besides, so far, I have never before experienced such poor customer service from a major company and (in a somewhat perverse way) I am interested to see if it continues. Hopefully they can pull this out and I can post an "alls well that ends well" to this story. If not, I'll post that as well.



There may be light at the end of the tunnel. After two days of 45 missing channels and even more obsessing, I happened to notice that one or two of the missing channels had come back. Later, right at 7 pm I tried a scan thru all of the channels and lo and behold, they were all coming in on that TV. This morning I tried the other HD TV and, after a box reboot, they were all coming in there as well. For the first time in more than a month, I am finally getting full HD service. Hopefully this will continue and I can put an end to the story.


I would be very interested to learn if everyone in Lake Mary is now working correctly, especially my fellow sufferer wjim.


----------



## Motham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/17975394
> 
> 
> It appears that the "start over" feature is only available on the standard definition channels --- which most of us very seldom watch.
> 
> 
> So really what good is it?



Useless to me also.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17985965
> 
> 
> There may be light at the end of the tunnel. After two days of 45 missing channels and even more obsessing, I happened to notice that one or two of the missing channels had come back. Later, right at 7 pm I tried a scan thru all of the channels and lo and behold, they were all coming in on that TV. This morning I tried the other HD TV and, after a box reboot, they were all coming in there as well. For the first time in more than a month, I am finally getting full HD service. Hopefully this will continue and I can put an end to the story.
> 
> 
> I would be very interested to learn if everyone in Lake Mary is now working correctly, especially my fellow sufferer wjim.



No it still comes and goes more so at night, at least last night and today around noon time HBO WEST was one them. but now at 1:42 everything is working


----------



## Nayan

I am hoping the Start Over feature will be added to the HD channels soon. Maybe they are in the testing phase on the SD channels? I never watch anything in SD anymore so for me it's a waste right now.


And as a side note, anyone having trouble with web pages again? I can't seem to get to some of mine on RR, but on my Ipod they all work.


----------



## the64gto

I have an arris modem, supporting the digital phone. Had two different techs out here last week, troubleshooting 8300HD & 4250 STB. (1) "channels not availiable, try again later" and (2) Modem resetting due to low level. Did normal things, replacing splitters, shortening the stingers on the coax connectors, replacing many connectors, line level checks, noise measurements etc and even though I regained the channels, the modem continues to reset. When it does this, my house alarm starts beeping due to no dial tone. Daylight hours are annoying but in the middle of the night are PMO! Tech says that when the level drops below a certain value, the modem changes to another frequency hunting for a stronger signal. ?? My signals are now reading 3dBmv down and 35 dBmv up. Have noticed -1/47 as well as 5/25 in the past. I don't think it is a modem problem but rather line problems. This all seemed to have happened around the last HD additions.


----------



## PerfectCr

FOX HD is having major issues right now. Skipping and pixelation galore. NFC Championship game. Good timing


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17994584
> 
> 
> FOX HD is having major issues right now. Skipping and pixelation galore. NFC Championship game. Good timing



Mine was fine over here in Melbourne. Were you watching on BH, OTA or other means?


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/17994584
> 
> 
> FOX HD is having major issues right now. Skipping and pixelation galore. NFC Championship game. Good timing



I was watching it OTA and it was fine.


----------



## david6101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279* /forum/post/17976296
> 
> 
> Well, the saga continues. Another tech came out and after looking things over and, after changing some inconsequential things (splitters, etc), announced that there was nothing in my house wiring causing the issue. He did however take the initiative to hook from my street access to a setup in his van where he experienced the same problem I was seeing inside the house. He called in engineering who did show up the same day.
> 
> 
> I showed the engineering guy the problem, he left, did some stuff, came back, checked to see if he had improved the situation (he had not), took some notes, said that this would get fixed, and left again. This time he did not come back. The next day there was no change in behavior but today, upon getting home from work, instead of the usual 20 to 24 HD channels that would not tune in, the number was 45.
> 
> 
> On top of all of this, the customer service manager who was supposed to call me within 48 hours so we could discuss my problem never called.
> 
> 
> I called back tonight and did talk to a second level customer service manager. The manager checked out my case and said it was logged with engineering and they were working it but had no idea of an eta. The manager agreed to ask engineering to call me with an update and also provided me with a way of calling in without going thru first level support. That bit of competence, along with some credits to my account have me willing to be patient a slight bit longer. Besides, so far, I have never before experienced such poor customer service from a major company and (in a somewhat perverse way) I am interested to see if it continues. Hopefully they can pull this out and I can post an "alls well that ends well" to this story. If not, I'll post that as well.



If you search for previous messages from me, you will find the same problem here in Merritt Island...this started before Christmas, and STILL has not been resolved, including five or six phone calls to BH, two tech visits, one box swapout...the last tech said his suspicion was that it was probably an AGC problem on upstream amplifiers (but when I called last night to report problems AGAIN the cust. svc agent said that he had not, in his notes after the call, recommended a maintenance team address the issue...)


I'm getting REALLY frustrated with this...definitely an SDV problem, I'm sure. For what it's worth, my next door neighbour is experiencing the same problems...


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david6101* /forum/post/17998118
> 
> 
> If you search for previous messages from me, you will find the same problem here in Merritt Island...this started before Christmas, and STILL has not been resolved, including five or six phone calls to BH, two tech visits, one box swapout...the last tech said his suspicion was that it was probably an AGC problem on upstream amplifiers (but when I called last night to report problems AGAIN the cust. svc agent said that he had not, in his notes after the call, recommended a maintenance team address the issue...)
> 
> 
> I'm getting REALLY frustrated with this...definitely an SDV problem, I'm sure. For what it's worth, my next door neighbour is experiencing the same problems...



I feel your pain.


(For those who might not know....With the advent of the additional HD channels just prior to Christmas, BrightHouse went to SDV (switched digital video). SDV requires that your set top box send and receive messages from Brighthouse.)


Obviously they are having issues getting SDV right. YMMV but I would recommend calling in to BrightHouse at least one more time and requesting a customer service supervisor. That, along with getting an onsite tech to call in engineering after rechecking my house seems to be what finally led to everything working at my house and getting some service credits and rebates for my trouble.


I even got a checkup call to see how everything was going yesterday. The fellow who called admitted that they were having issues with certain frequencies (whatever that means). It was quite a change from the initial service I had been receiving.


Based on my experience, I think the Brighthouse engineering area knows there is/are problem(s) but for some reason is not following it up very well.


Good luck!!!


----------



## VGPOP

My HD DVR guide is not working.


Since about 9:30pm tonight, all channels are "Not available". I can watch them, but there's no guide.


I have three boxes and they all show the same thing. I disconnected one, let it boot, but it did not fix problem.


Anyone with same problem?


I live in Altamonte Springs, FL


----------



## HDOrlando

Same here.


I tried rebooting and the stuff in the guide still was not there.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/17975079
> 
> 
> Birmingham, Alabama got the Viacom HD Suite and Gospel Music Channel HD.
> 
> http://birmingham.brighthouse.com/pr...s/default.aspx
> 
> 
> I'm expecting that we could get an announcement of the Viacom addition here any day now.



Praise God!


----------



## HDOrlando

My guide is now fine too.


daballs: I feel we will get the announcement any day now. It would be huge as many want these channels in HD.


----------



## Nayan

I cannot wait to get those Viacom channels! I'm not a big fan of religious programming, but if it makes a few folks happy it's ok by me. New channels are new channels so I'm not complaining







.


----------



## Mdurnin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmdinteractive* /forum/post/17928624
> 
> 
> FYI, if you were on the RR Turbo promotion package for $1/mo for 12 months... if you threaten to drop the Turbo when the promotion ends because you "don't find the added value of the package at the increased rate", they'll re-add the promotion to your account for another 12 months.



+1. After some polite discussion, I inquired about any "retention" incentive and the rep gave me almost the same deal for the next 12 months (+$.39/mo). So be nice, but ask!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Humph. Cable was completely out for me from around 10:30pm to midnight. No internet and all channels were black. Anyone else have an outage?


----------



## HDOrlando

I had no outage on Internet or cable.


On the Viacom HD stuff, here's hoping for a legal notice tomorrow.


BTW: Gospel Music HD is not in Viacom HD Suite but could be a channel added if they go past the Viacom 7.


----------



## Nayan

Scoured the paper this morning. Nothing yet







. As soon as I see it I'll post channels and numbers.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Nayan!


There is no guarantee one will be out this or next month but based on the updates this year in Tampa and Birmingham, I really believe we will get the Viacom HD Suite next time around.


Michigan has also announced HD channels for February but it says nothing about which ones.


Bakersfield got 3 of the 7 (Comedy Central, Spike, Nick) almost right after TWC completed the deal so that just leaves Indiana and Orlando waiting for another update.


I'll update the list of other possibilities soon too.


----------



## wilson_uo

My box took a reboot tonight about 8:30pm. It started counting down from around r750ish to zero then rebooted. Anyone know what caused the reboot? I was watching a program timeshifted by abt 30 mins when it happened. I'm in the Dr. Phillips area.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilson_uo* /forum/post/18018158
> 
> 
> My box took a reboot tonight about 8:30pm. It started counting down from around r750ish to zero then rebooted. Anyone know what caused the reboot? I was watching a program timeshifted by abt 30 mins when it happened. I'm in the Dr. Phillips area.



My SA8300HDC rebooted also. Software versions look to be the same. Since this reboot I'm having issues with SDV channels. I'm rebooting the box again to see if it will clear the SDV issue.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18018185
> 
> 
> My SA8300HDC rebooted also. Software versions look to be the same. Since this reboot I'm having issues with SDV channels. I'm rebooting the box again to see if it will clear the SDV issue.



Reboot cleared up SDV issue.


----------



## krhyatt

My box rebooted as well last night around 8:30 --- went thru the countdown -- stated upgrade - but i didn't see a change in the software rev...


Still baffles me that a BH would not limit the upgrade windows to a designated non-peak time...









West Orange..


----------



## Nayan

Ok, not me personally, but my channels







. I seem to be having issues with Style, PlanetGreen, BBC America and Travel, all on HD. For some reason they keep freezing, as if I hit the pause button. Some times it's quick, just a few seconds, sometimes I have to switch channels to get it to unfreeze but then it'll hang again. Anyone else having this? Could it be my box? Should I schedule a tech to come out?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18021990
> 
> 
> Ok, not me personally, but my channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I seem to be having issues with Style, PlanetGreen, BBC America and Travel, all on HD. For some reason they keep freezing, as if I hit the pause button. Some times it's quick, just a few seconds, sometimes I have to switch channels to get it to unfreeze but then it'll hang again. Anyone else having this? Could it be my box? Should I schedule a tech to come out?



This happens to me on ABC and NBC locals in HD. Usually within the first hour after turning the STB on. Lasts a few seconds and starts up again. Haven't had to change channels to get it to come back. The light on the front of my external esata HD always goes off when this happens leading me to assume the STB is at fault or a complete dropout of the BHN signal. I don't see it on recorded programs. Since I assume it's STB related and I don't want to lose my 8300HD because the esata works, I don't call BHN.


----------



## Hakemon

Since a new update on the cable box, I'm having a really nasty HDMI problem on my 4250HDC box.


The picture and sound will blank out every once in a while on HDMI, lasting 2 seconds.. Does this on my TV and my KDS 26" HDMI/DVI computer monitor... Very annoying, and another straw lost from Bright House in my book. Obviously an update not tested very well..


Bright House is on their last straw, one more hiccup with any of their services, and the switch to U-Verse will commence..


----------



## benji15301

I keep getting this screen on my Samsung SMT-H3090 HD-DVR


It shows up when I turn on the box. I doesn't happen every time but about once out of every 10 startups.


Anyone have a clue why this happens?


It requires me to reboot the box.


----------



## barrygordon

Never seen this on either of my two units. Suggest you get BHN to swap yours


----------



## mcchea

(Redirected from Orlando - OTA topic)


I just got a Samsung LN32B460 HDTV last week and I was able to receive all the digital channels for ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, and CW but for the last few days its failing to pick up ABC (9-1) or CW (18-1). It's just a black screen whenever I got to those channels. I live on campus at UCF and my roommate can receive those channels. We have Bright House as the provider and I'm using the built-in QAM tuner. Anyone know what I should do? LOST is back on tomorrow and I really don't want to settle for SD!


----------



## krhyatt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcchea* /forum/post/18049063
> 
> 
> (Redirected from Orlando - OTA topic)
> 
> 
> I just got a Samsung LN32B460 HDTV last week and I was able to receive all the digital channels for ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, and CW but for the last few days its failing to pick up ABC (9-1) or CW (18-1). It's just a black screen whenever I got to those channels. I live on campus at UCF and my roommate can receive those channels. We have Bright House as the provider and I'm using the built-in QAM tuner. Anyone know what I should do? LOST is back on tomorrow and I really don't want to settle for SD!



I too have been having this problem - rescanned my Sharp TV - but 9.x doesn't come in...

I also have the problem with channels freezing in my family room with the 8300HDC box -- lately -- it used to be ABC HD and Discovery - but ABC stopped and now it is TLC HD, Discovery and some others...


----------



## HDOrlando

MSNBC HD is down for me.


They will prob get it fixed soon though.


Hopefully, they can get these SDV channels to work better.


at least the sound does not drop anymore when I go HD to SD.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcchea* /forum/post/18049063
> 
> 
> (Redirected from Orlando - OTA topic)
> 
> 
> I just got a Samsung LN32B460 HDTV last week and I was able to receive all the digital channels for ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, and CW but for the last few days its failing to pick up ABC (9-1) or CW (18-1). It's just a black screen whenever I got to those channels. I live on campus at UCF and my roommate can receive those channels. We have Bright House as the provider and I'm using the built-in QAM tuner. Anyone know what I should do? LOST is back on tomorrow and I really don't want to settle for SD!



No problem for me in Longwood with 9-1 or 18-1 using my Vizio's built in tuner.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am thristy for a legal notice informing us of the addition of the Viacom HD Channels. Too bad the boss stopped getting the paper for a few days of the week.


4 of the 6 main Bright House Affiliates have them since TWC got the deal in December.


It should be any day now but would be very pleased if we got a date soon.


----------



## Nayan

I scour the paper every morning, but no legal notices yet







. Sometimes my hubby thinks that's the only reason I get the paper


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


LOL!


I am just anxious for more HD. Please post something as soon as you see it.


Thanks!


----------



## km106

Did anybody else's recording of Lost get garbled and jumpy right around the 60 minute mark last night?


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *km106* /forum/post/18059837
> 
> 
> Did anybody else's recording of Lost get garbled and jumpy right around the 60 minute mark last night?



Luckily, it was fine for me.


It was randomly skipping forward during Damages the night before, though. It cut it down to a 40 minute recording and skipped sections of the show twice.


----------



## Nayan

I had issues with The Biggest Loser around 10ish, freezing and cutting out and the last part of Kitchen Nightmares did the same thing.


----------



## GatorWorm

I just picked up an 8640HDC box and have problems keeping the 1080i resolution once my tv (Sony Bravia Z series) is powered off.


I have tried powering down/up the box/TV in various orders and no matter what, once I turn on my box and then my TV, the 8640 switches down to 480i (even if the last channel is in HD).


To fix this I usually go into setting and select 720p, then deselect it OR I change to a non-HD channel and then back to an HD channel and the box goes back to 1080i.


Has anyone dealt with this? Any suggestions on how to keep a persistent 1080i resolution?


Thanks!


----------



## MattKey

my last recording of Damages on FX Went from the 38 minute point straight to the 58 minute point. I have seen this now maybe a half dozen times in varying degrees of effect. I also had no HDMSNBC or HDheadline news the other night all night long. (the now quite often seen..."such and such channel is not available at this time yada yada...."


----------



## HDOrlando

I had no MSNBC HD the other night either.


These SDV probs come up sometimes but hopefully BHN can get everything fixed on their end.


----------



## dhumphress

I am pulling my hair out trying to get SDV working on my Windows 7 Media Center's two ATI DCTs.


Bright House delivered 1 STA1520 tuning adapter today (I ordered 2 for my 2 ATI tuners but I'll be happy to get the 1 working) and the technician (bless his heart) was clueless about how it all worked. Fortunately, I have been educating myself here and elsewhere and knew pretty much what to expect.


Unfortunately, the TA is not working at all. The drivers installed, the light is solid green and one of the ATI tuners "sees" a tuning adapter and tries to get it going but it's never successful. The status always says "initializing" and the TA diagnostic screen always says the TA is not responding. I looked at the trace on the ATI tuner and it looks like it's trying to initialize over and over. Here is a sampling:


12:02087.0] tr.c => task_Init # 228 REPEAT # 454:

[13:02087.0] tr.c => tr_ResetUSB;

[14:02087.0] tr.c => Note: upper_frequency 17280 * 50 = 864 MHz;

[15:02087.0] tr.c => U 53 0101 0031 01 01C7 U tr_init_req;

[16:02087.0] octamsg.c => OCTAInit: 0 Service: 18981c

[17:02087.0] tr.c => tr_Init(0) tr.DebugLevel 2; Apr 23 2009 11:52:43 release

[18:02087.0] tr.c => connection_status 2 => 1: Tuner Resolver has been disconnected

[19:02087.2] tr.c => task_Init # 228 STOP;

[20:02088.0] octamsg.c => OCTAInit: 1 Service: 18981c

[21:02088.0] tr.c => tr_Init(1) vers 1.19.12.09050155, May 1 2009 release

[22:02088.0] tr.c => connection_status 1 => 2: Tuner Resolver is initializing

[23:02088.0] tr.c => Note: upper_frequency 17280 * 50 = 864 MHz;

[24:02088.0] tr.c => U 53 0101 0031 01 01C8 U tr_init_req;

[25:02088.1] tr.c => task_Init # 229 BEG;

[26:02093.3] tr.c => task_Init # 229 REPEAT # 456:

[27:02093.3] tr.c => tr_ResetUSB;

[28:02093.3] tr.c => Note: upper_frequency 17280 * 50 = 864 MHz;

[29:02093.3] tr.c => U 53 0101 0031 01 01C9 U tr_init_req;

[30:02093.3] octamsg.c => OCTAInit: 0 Service: 18981c

[31:02093.3] tr.c => tr_Init(0) tr.DebugLevel 2; Apr 23 2009 11:52:43 release

[32:02093.3] tr.c => connection_status 2 => 1: Tuner Resolver has been disconnected

[33:02093.5] tr.c => task_Init # 229 STOP;



The installer called his supervisor, who was clueless and then a technical desk at Bright House where the technician had never heard of ATI CableCard tuners and said it would only work with TiVo (which of course is wrong).


When I contacted BHN to schedule another service visit to get the other TA and to get the first working, they set it up for the next morning. A few minutes later, someone called back and said the appointment was cancelled because the TA is not compatible "with your TV." Ugh! I calmly explained that the STA1520 IS compatible with my ATI CableCard tuners (and my TV), etc. It's so frustrating to know more about this stuff that the techs at BrightHouse. We went round and round most of the evening with each supervisor telling me it won't work. I guess all the people out there using tuning adapters with ATI Digital CableCard tuners must be imagining.


I would really like to speak with someone at BHN who knows at least as much about this as I do (which is not a lot).


Help, please!


----------



## jeff barbour

Titusville--ladyfriend has very low volume. Have maxed out cable box volume and tv volume. Checked menus but didn't get any ideas. Help?


----------



## StephenRC

What tv? If it's a recent model, turn off dynamic volume control or what ever it's called to keep the tv from having varying volume levels.


----------



## Barry928

dhumphress- you have a PM.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dhumphress* /forum/post/18064086
> 
> 
> I am pulling my hair out trying to get SDV working on my Windows 7 Media Center's two ATI DCTs.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I would really like to speak with someone at BHN who knows at least as much about this as I do (which is not a lot).
> 
> 
> Help, please!



Keep us posted on the out come. I too will be going down this path when Ceton releases their 4 tuner CableCard.


----------



## Hakemon

That's it.


I'm returning my cable box tomorrow to BHN. It rebooted FIVE times today.. I turn it on, start typing a channel number, and BAM, reboot. BHN can't do one thing right.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Something might be up. My box is rebooting right now while I was in the middle of watching something, and it rebooted this afternoon while it wasn't turned on. It also rebooted late at night earlier in the week. I can't say I've ever noticed it rebooting before this week.


----------



## Hakemon

I still want mine replaced..


What is the BEST non DVR HD cable box I can possibly get right now? With HDMI of course.


----------



## Nayan

Here we go kids:


March 11th, new channels, all HD:


Hallmark Channel-1315

Nickelodeon- 1333

Comedy Central- 1367

Spike- 1368

CMT- 1371

VH1- 1372

MTV- 1374


HD Channels being delivered SDV after March 11th:


Comedy Central

BET

CMT

VH1

MTV


These HD channels will be SDV on or after March 9th:


BHN Travel Weather

ESPNU

Discovery Theater

ESPN Deportes

Fox Business

News 13 spanish

Discovery Kids

Nasa

Fox Reality

Lifetime Real Women

Planet Green

MUN2

MTV tr3s

GAC

VH1 Classic

FUSE

Sundance

LOGO


On March 29th Fox Reality will be renamed National Geographic Wild.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18074484
> 
> 
> Here we go kids:
> 
> 
> March 11th, new channels, all HD:
> 
> 
> Hallmark Channel-1315
> 
> Nickelodeon- 1333
> 
> Comedy Central- 1367
> 
> Spike- 1368
> 
> CMT- 1371
> 
> VH1- 1372
> 
> MTV- 1374
> 
> 
> HD Channels being delivered SDV after March 11th:
> 
> 
> Comedy Central
> 
> BET
> 
> CMT
> 
> VH1
> 
> MTV
> 
> 
> These HD channels will be SDV on or after March 9th:
> 
> 
> BHN Travel Weather
> 
> ESPNU
> 
> Discovery Theater
> 
> ESPN Deportes
> 
> Fox Business
> 
> News 13 spanish
> 
> Discovery Kids
> 
> Nasa
> 
> Fox Reality
> 
> Lifetime Real Women
> 
> Planet Green
> 
> MUN2
> 
> MTV tr3s
> 
> GAC
> 
> VH1 Classic
> 
> FUSE
> 
> Sundance
> 
> LOGO
> 
> 
> On March 29th Fox Reality will be renamed National Geographic Wild.



Ahh fantastic! Thanks for the update!


All I need now is Fox Soccer HD and I'll be one happy camper.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Where in the paper did you find this?


It looks like were getting Hallmark instead of the 7th channel in the Viacom Suite (BET).


Finally, on that last part, did you mean SD channels going SDV as Discovery Kids is not HD?


Regardless, this rules and a huge addition to our TV's. After this, the pickings get similar as we have almost all of the major stuff in HD.


I knew this would happen as all but Indiana and the Panhandle now have announced at least the big three (Spike, Nick, Comedy Central).


----------



## HDOrlando

I found the notice.


Were getting BET HD too and that will be on 1367 with Comedy Central on 1366.


This is awesome though and nice to finally have the Viacom HD Suite.


----------



## Nayan

Yes I meant SD going SDV. Sorry about the confusion, as I wrote it before coffee kicked in. I missed BET as well. I am sad about Fox Reality going away though, as I used it to catch Hell's Kitchen when I missed episodes. Nat. Geo looks awesome though and I love nature type shows. We should be getting a notice next month that Fine Living will be no more, it will be The Cooking Channel starting in May. How it will be different from Food Network I have no idea but it seems they have started the move by showing lots of older cooking shows.


----------



## the64gto

I continue to have picture freeze, pixelating, sound drop out and garbled, Digital phone dropping and causing the house alarm to squawk. Tech's have been here twice so far and it seems to have gotten worse after they removed the "8 channel amp" and put me on a 8 port splitter. All other checks were "normal" HA! and yes my 4250/8300HD box's are re-booting, last one was 4:30 in PM yesterday. 9:am this AM, unwatchable on 1020, house alarm fussing... Now on hold (20) min for customer service..


----------



## Hakemon

Got the samsung non dvr hd box.. just as slow as the 4250hdc, but boots so much faster..


----------



## mgsports

 http://click.newscheckmedia.com/m/e0...DMN7cTwHj4gh1w 


Didn't know ESPN Deportes and the other MTV Channels were in HD and that Fine Living was being renamed. There are owned by Scripps Network who's owns Food Network and so on. Maybe others will get renamed to.


What is BHN Travel Weather?


Hopefully BHN adds some more SD and Cocmast SD/HD soon here for you people.


----------



## Nayan

BrightHouse has it's own news channel, both in spanish and english and they have a channel called Travel Weather which shows weather from all across the globe. Or at least I think it does as I haven't watched it


----------



## Hakemon

Box I got was SMT-H3050.. Any opinions? I tried to ask ahead of time what was best, since no opinion, I gambled.


PS: I HATE going to the UCF Bright House center, I can't stand the parking there, all parallel parking, and I'm completely incapable of it. And on top of that, I have to PAY for parking there..


----------



## HDOrlando

Now that we are getting the Viacom HD Channels.


What other HD would everyone like to see Bright House add?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18081455
> 
> 
> Now that we are getting the Viacom HD Channels.
> 
> 
> What other HD would everyone like to see Bright House add?



I would rather have HDNet back than anything BHN has added in the last 4 months.


----------



## GatorWorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GatorWorm* /forum/post/18061787
> 
> 
> I just picked up an 8640HDC box and have problems keeping the 1080i resolution once my tv (Sony Bravia Z series) is powered off.
> 
> 
> I have tried powering down/up the box/TV in various orders and no matter what, once I turn on my box and then my TV, the 8640 switches down to 480i (even if the last channel is in HD).
> 
> 
> To fix this I usually go into setting and select 720p, then deselect it OR I change to a non-HD channel and then back to an HD channel and the box goes back to 1080i.
> 
> 
> Has anyone dealt with this? Any suggestions on how to keep a persistent 1080i resolution?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Well I called Brighthouse and a tech did they best they could to try and help my resolve this. No luck though. No matter what, when I power down the box and TV, the box always reverts back to 480i....even when on an HD channel. Any help would be truly appreciated!!!


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GatorWorm* /forum/post/18083265
> 
> 
> Well I called Brighthouse and a tech did they best they could to try and help my resolve this. No luck though. No matter what, when I power down the box and TV, the box always reverts back to 480i....even when on an HD channel. Any help would be truly appreciated!!!



Why not leave the box on all the time? The kwh use wont be much different from the "off" state since when "off" the HD is still on if it's like the 8300 HD.


----------



## wsondermann

Just noticed something peculiar: All of the HD channels have disappeared from my guide. I should point out that I have an SD DVR (non-HD) box, and even though it couldn't tune HD channels they were still visible in the guide until now.


----------



## Chad R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18081455
> 
> 
> Now that we are getting the Viacom HD Channels.
> 
> 
> What other HD would everyone like to see Bright House add?



Lifetime so the wife can watch her "Project Runway".


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like BHN Indiana has some HD Channels with the Start Over feature

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ed_In_Indy.php 


Hopefully, they get this for us here in Orlando soon.


----------



## Nayan

The start over feature is nice and hopefully they will implement it on the HD channels. As far as new HD channels, I really wish we'd get HDNet back and I'd like to see the Weather Channel in HD. Lifetime, for the same reason Chad said (I love that show.). Maybe sometime this year we'll get GSN? And maybe, just maybe, some HD sports from the packages they offer.


----------



## RADEN305

Is anyone else having problems with BBC America HD? It's showing up very pixelated with no audio for me. Other channels seem fine.


----------



## Passenger57

Lost cable/internet around 4:30pm, during the Magic game. Called Brighthouse, no ETA, and whole neighborhood down. I'm in East Orlando. Hope this is fixed before the Super Bowl. Anyone else down?


----------



## MisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/18084834
> 
> 
> Just noticed something peculiar: All of the HD channels have disappeared from my guide. I should point out that I have an SD DVR (non-HD) box, and even though it couldn't tune HD channels they were still visible in the guide until now.




Yes, the HD channels will no longer appear in the guide for any SD boxes. This was recent change.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/18089717
> 
> 
> Lost cable/internet around 4:30pm, during the Magic game. Called Brighthouse, no ETA, and whole neighborhood down. I'm in East Orlando. Hope this is fixed before the Super Bowl. Anyone else down?



They got it back right around 7:30 pm, which caused us to miss the 1st quarter.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RADEN305* /forum/post/18088121
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with BBC America HD? It's showing up very pixelated with no audio for me. Other channels seem fine.



Yes, BBC America and several other HD channels are pixilating for me here in Lake Mary.


----------



## wilson_uo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilson_uo* /forum/post/18018158
> 
> 
> My box took a reboot tonight about 8:30pm. It started counting down from around r750ish to zero then rebooted. Anyone know what caused the reboot? I was watching a program timeshifted by abt 30 mins when it happened. I'm in the Dr. Phillips area.



My box just rebooted again about 10:35 again tonight. No long countdown from r750ish. I am on the phone now with BrightHouse.


----------



## Hakemon

"r" means receive, the numbers are hexadecimal..


It was receiving a new firmware update. No need to worry, just bad timing as usual from Bright House.


----------



## Nayan

At the end of the 2010 football season, the NFL Sunday Ticket agreement with Direct is up and InDemand can bid for it. I would LOVE to have this and I know a few others who would also. I would like to come up with some kind of plan, email, phone or something to let both InDemand and BH know that this package would be an excellent addition to our lineup. Would you like to have it? Would you pay for this package?


Also I think this is the last year of the Nascar package for them too. I would love to have that back as well. Would anyone be willing to email, or even better, snail-mail a letter or two to see if we can actually get these things for next year?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


They extended the exclusive deal with Direct TV for NFL Sunday Ticket last year until 2014 for $1 Billion a year.


I had always thought that the NFL Network dispute would be the catalyst to Sunday Ticket coming to cable but that did not happen.


Unfortunately, Comcast and Dish Network (had dispute over placement) caved and NFL Network is now in like 50 million homes with this NFL Redzone channel that shows live plays from all games where a team is in the RedZone.


As for the Nascar hot pass, I have no idea on it.


Finally, for stuff like NBA League Pass, NHL Center Ice and MLB Extra Innings, Indemad currently has Game 1 and 2 for MLB/NHL and Team 1 for NBA.


DTV has seperate deals to offer all HD games. I think cable could pull it off eventually but not any time soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


The NFL only let DTV bid this time. Apparently FOX and CBS had concerns that the package would hurt local affiliates rating by offering out of market games. Since the NFL wanted those deals to be worth as much money as possible, they caved. There were probably ways around this though but the NFL seems to like to screw over the fans.


It is absurd they complain to the FCC about cable co's not carrying NFL Network but they screw over those companies by not making Sunday Ticket available to them. Why pay NFL Network like the 5th most expensive cable rate when all of the fans who are upset about NFL Network have already left to get Sunday Ticket from DTV.


In addition, NFL Sunday Ticket in HD after 2010 is estimated to be $350 plus another $89for HD.


$440 is simply a ripoff for 17 weeks although it could be 18 or 19 weeks after the NFL's new CBA is complete.


I wish the FCC would look into this deal especially with the satelites and telcos complaining about cable companies not offering them locally owned Regional Sports Networks that Cablevision and Comcast own.


Until then, we are screwed until at least 2014 unless they intervene


----------



## Nayan

I did not know it was extended but now I see how much it would cost us and that's absurd! I love football but for that price I could actually go to a few games. I did think of switching over to them for that, but the added cost of the package and having to pay for locals (or not getting them at all) would not be cost effective. Ok, scratch that idea







.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/18076469
> 
> 
> I continue to have picture freeze, pixelating, sound drop out and garbled, Digital phone dropping and causing the house alarm to squawk. Tech's have been here twice so far and it seems to have gotten worse after they removed the "8 channel amp" and put me on a 8 port splitter. All other checks were "normal" HA! and yes my 4250/8300HD box's are re-booting, last one was 4:30 in PM yesterday. 9:am this AM, unwatchable on 1020, house alarm fussing... Now on hold (20) min for customer service..



Well after two more visits from BHN techs over the weekend and one this morning, it seems that the underground cable from the head in my neighbors yard to my head (320ft worth) has 3 problems in the cable itself. Measured with a TDR, so it means that they will be digging up my yard, neighbors yard and installing a conduit with a fresh cable in it. This is the main cable that feeds the heads, not the simple drop from the head to my house. They are going to get it "taken care of" in the next month or so. And...they put the amp back in again.


----------



## mcchea

My QAM tuner used to pick up HD Orlando Magic games on channels 0.0 and 62.5 a few months ago (it kept changing). Now I can only watch the games in SD when Sun Sports airs them on channel 31. Channel 50, which I believe is FSN and also airs Magic games, has no reception. I live on campus at UCF and I believe we have Bright House. Anyone know why I don't get Magic games in HD anymore or why I don't receive FSN?


----------



## barrygordon

The 64gto, MAke sure you Ged a credit for the poor service for every day that they take to replace the cable. These cables should never have to be replaced unless they were installed badly or were below par cable to begin with. Their problem. You should not have to pay for poor receptioin when they know what the problem is


----------



## HDClown

I need to pickup another PVR box. I currently have an Sci Atl 8300HD which I've had for many many years. I'm aware of the 8300HDC and Samsung boxes.


My co-worker swapped a faulty Samsung for a Cisco/Sci Atl 8640HDC, which is the first I've heard of it. They told him it's brand new, newest box they use now.


Is there any particular box I should "try" to get out of the options available?


Do any of the boxes currently offered support multi-room viewing across like boxes?


----------



## GatorWorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/18083862
> 
> 
> Why not leave the box on all the time? The kwh use wont be much different from the "off" state since when "off" the HD is still on if it's like the 8300 HD.



I could do that, but the real power consumption is that the Hard Drive will always be spinning when On because you are always keeping the last 1 HR of whatever channel is currently selected, so it would be a bigger KWH than leaving it off.


Also, even when the 8640 BOX is ON, if I power cycle the TV, it reverts back to 480i.... very very frustrating!


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GatorWorm* /forum/post/18097642
> 
> 
> I could do that, but the real power consumption is that the Hard Drive will always be spinning when On because you are always keeping the last 1 HR of whatever channel is currently selected, so it would be a bigger KWH than leaving it off.
> 
> 
> Also, even when the 8640 BOX is ON, if I power cycle the TV, it reverts back to 480i.... very very frustrating!



Please do me a favor (and perhaps yourself), check the software (menu) to see if it allows you to select all 3 resolutions for output i.e. 480i, 720p, and 1080i. The 8300 HD software allows this so that the STB sends out the native resolution and the TV does the deinterlacing/scaling not the STB. In my case I use an external video processor and don't want the cheap video chip in the STB to do anything to the source material. IF it allows you to select all 3 this may solve your problem. If it doesn't allow selection, then when my 8300 HD eventually fails my only choice as a replacement is likely to be a Tivo. It would also be nice to known whether the 8640 on BHN will support an external hard drive as the 8300 HD does. Thanks


----------



## GatorWorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/18099424
> 
> 
> Please do me a favor (and perhaps yourself), check the software (menu) to see if it allows you to select all 3 resolutions for output i.e. 480i, 720p, and 1080i. The 8300 HD software allows this so that the STB sends out the native resolution and the TV does the deinterlacing/scaling not the STB. In my case I use an external video processor and don't want the cheap video chip in the STB to do anything to the source material. IF it allows you to select all 3 this may solve your problem. If it doesn't allow selection, then when my 8300 HD eventually fails my only choice as a replacement is likely to be a Tivo. It would also be nice to known whether the 8640 on BHN will support an external hard drive as the 8300 HD does. Thanks



Thanks dsinger for showing interest and trying to help me resolve this issue.


The 8300 software and the 8640 software are identical. I can select multiple resolutions but only choose to have 1080i selected. This makes changing channels faster. The 8640 box does allow you to hook up an external eSata drive. I haven't done that yet because the Box has a significantly larger hard drive.


It seems that when my tv (Sony Bravia Z Series) powers up, some communication occcurs over HDMI and the Box reverts to 480i based on that. It may be the tv initializing communication with box over HDMI which causes this? Either way, I wish I could just force the box to spit ot 1080i no matter what was plugged in, even if nothing was plugged in.


I'm gong to keep playing with it for a day or two and then I am going to bring the box bax for my old 8300 which did not have these issues.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/18095710
> 
> 
> ...so it means that they will be digging up my yard, neighbors yard and installing a conduit with a fresh cable in it. ..They are going to get it "taken care of" in the next month or so.



Next month or so! Why not today? Like BarryG said, if you demand a credit (or some form of compensation) for all the days of unsatisfactory service, I bet they'll do the repair work sooner.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18096960
> 
> 
> I need to pickup another PVR box. I currently have an Sci Atl 8300HD which I've had for many many years. I'm aware of the 8300HDC and Samsung boxes.
> 
> 
> My co-worker swapped a faulty Samsung for a Cisco/Sci Atl 8640HDC, which is the first I've heard of it. They told him it's brand new, newest box they use now.
> 
> 
> Is there any particular box I should "try" to get out of the options available?
> 
> 
> Do any of the boxes currently offered support multi-room viewing across like boxes?



I'm not aware of Brighthouse supporting multi-room or whole-house DVR on any of their boxes, even though some of the boxes are capable of that function.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/18100383
> 
> 
> Next month or so! Why not today? Like BarryG said, if you demand a credit (or some form of compensation) for all the days of unsatisfactory service, I bet they'll do the repair work sooner.



This is the way it was explained to me: When the original cable was put in the ground, (8 yrs ago) it was a vacant lot as was the neighborhood. Now that all the houses are built, the cable lays outside the normal 5ft utility easement, towards my house. When it is not in the easement, the city requires a permit to dig, people will have to come and flag the crap out of my yard, otherwise it would not be necessary. Permits are taking the time...BHN hires a contractor and depending how their schedule is, will add time as well. I live on a corner lot and the cable will be run around the corner,under the driveway etc. The plan is to install the new cable well within the easement this time. This is a worse case scenario. Probably wait a couple of days and check on status, then call CS.


----------



## dhumphress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dhumphress* /forum/post/18064086
> 
> 
> I am pulling my hair out trying to get SDV working on my Windows 7 Media Center's two ATI DCTs.
> 
> 
> Bright House delivered 1 STA1520 tuning adapter today (I ordered 2 for my 2 ATI tuners but I'll be happy to get the 1 working) and the technician (bless his heart) was clueless about how it all worked. Fortunately, I have been educating myself here and elsewhere and knew pretty much what to expect.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the TA is not working at all. The drivers installed, the light is solid green and one of the ATI tuners "sees" a tuning adapter and tries to get it going but it's never successful. The status always says "initializing" and the TA diagnostic screen always says the TA is not responding. I looked at the trace on the ATI tuner and it looks like it's trying to initialize over and over. Here is a sampling:
> 
> 
> 12:02087.0] tr.c => task_Init # 228 REPEAT # 454:
> 
> [13:02087.0] tr.c => tr_ResetUSB;
> 
> [14:02087.0] tr.c => Note: upper_frequency 17280 * 50 = 864 MHz;
> 
> [15:02087.0] tr.c => U 53 0101 0031 01 01C7 U tr_init_req;
> 
> [16:02087.0] octamsg.c => OCTAInit: 0 Service: 18981c
> 
> [17:02087.0] tr.c => tr_Init(0) tr.DebugLevel 2; Apr 23 2009 11:52:43 release
> 
> [18:02087.0] tr.c => connection_status 2 => 1: Tuner Resolver has been disconnected
> 
> [19:02087.2] tr.c => task_Init # 228 STOP;
> 
> [20:02088.0] octamsg.c => OCTAInit: 1 Service: 18981c
> 
> [21:02088.0] tr.c => tr_Init(1) vers 1.19.12.09050155, May 1 2009 release
> 
> [22:02088.0] tr.c => connection_status 1 => 2: Tuner Resolver is initializing
> 
> [23:02088.0] tr.c => Note: upper_frequency 17280 * 50 = 864 MHz;
> 
> [24:02088.0] tr.c => U 53 0101 0031 01 01C8 U tr_init_req;
> 
> [25:02088.1] tr.c => task_Init # 229 BEG;
> 
> [26:02093.3] tr.c => task_Init # 229 REPEAT # 456:
> 
> [27:02093.3] tr.c => tr_ResetUSB;
> 
> [28:02093.3] tr.c => Note: upper_frequency 17280 * 50 = 864 MHz;
> 
> [29:02093.3] tr.c => U 53 0101 0031 01 01C9 U tr_init_req;
> 
> [30:02093.3] octamsg.c => OCTAInit: 0 Service: 18981c
> 
> [31:02093.3] tr.c => tr_Init(0) tr.DebugLevel 2; Apr 23 2009 11:52:43 release
> 
> [32:02093.3] tr.c => connection_status 2 => 1: Tuner Resolver has been disconnected
> 
> [33:02093.5] tr.c => task_Init # 229 STOP;
> 
> 
> 
> The installer called his supervisor, who was clueless and then a technical desk at Bright House where the technician had never heard of ATI CableCard tuners and said it would only work with TiVo (which of course is wrong).
> 
> 
> When I contacted BHN to schedule another service visit to get the other TA and to get the first working, they set it up for the next morning. A few minutes later, someone called back and said the appointment was cancelled because the TA is not compatible "with your TV." Ugh! I calmly explained that the STA1520 IS compatible with my ATI CableCard tuners (and my TV), etc. It's so frustrating to know more about this stuff that the techs at BrightHouse. We went round and round most of the evening with each supervisor telling me it won't work. I guess all the people out there using tuning adapters with ATI Digital CableCard tuners must be imagining.
> 
> 
> I would really like to speak with someone at BHN who knows at least as much about this as I do (which is not a lot).
> 
> 
> Help, please!



Here's an update:


A very helpful member of this forum introduced me to a very helpful engineer at BHN. It turned out to be a bad TA. The BHN engineer gave me a second TA and then a replacement for my first. We now have two TAs working perfectly with the two ATI DCTs. Happy camper!


----------



## GatorWorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GatorWorm* /forum/post/18100299
> 
> 
> Thanks dsinger for showing interest and trying to help me resolve this issue.
> 
> 
> The 8300 software and the 8640 software are identical. I can select multiple resolutions but only choose to have 1080i selected. This makes changing channels faster. The 8640 box does allow you to hook up an external eSata drive. I haven't done that yet because the Box has a significantly larger hard drive.
> 
> 
> It seems that when my tv (Sony Bravia Z Series) powers up, some communication occcurs over HDMI and the Box reverts to 480i based on that. It may be the tv initializing communication with box over HDMI which causes this? Either way, I wish I could just force the box to spit ot 1080i no matter what was plugged in, even if nothing was plugged in.
> 
> 
> I'm gong to keep playing with it for a day or two and then I am going to bring the box bax for my old 8300 which did not have these issues.



It seems that others are having the same issues with the 8640HDC box.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r236...amsung-SMT3090 


According to this thread, Brighthouse knows that the 8640 HDC has a different HDMI driver than the 8300. The do not know how to resolve this issue. Their only suggestion was to use component cables instead of HDMI to hold the 1080i signal. I refuse to do that, will keep playing around with it until I give up and ask for a different box..... bummer, the 8640 is super fast and has a pretty big Hard Drive.


----------



## barrygordon

For a year and a half I also refused to use component. I then sat down and used my engineering head instead of my emotional head and switched to component. All is much better now and I can not see a difference in the picture (10 foot wide projection) and things are much faster. Audio locks in as soon as I switch and is decoded to what ever is sent, generally DD 5.1. The Video snaps in a few seconds (average 4) later. The STB's (all Samsung) are feeding an Anthem AVM-50v feeding a JVC Rs-2 at 1080p60.


----------



## cushionhead

I didn't see anyone else ask this, but sorry if its been covered.


I got a letter from BH saying that they've increased the internet speed to 10Mbps but that my current modem doesn't support the new high speed, and I should bring it in to exchange. I have a Toshiba PCX2200 now, which is probably a year or two old.


Should I switch it out, or is there some reason I shouldn't? Of course, they are also encouraging me to upgrade to Turbo...


I just checked my speed, and it read 6629 kbps/956 kbps (at 640am).


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushionhead* /forum/post/18106359
> 
> 
> I didn't see anyone else ask this, but sorry if its been covered.
> 
> 
> I got a letter from BH saying that they've increased the internet speed to 10Mbps but that my current modem doesn't support the new high speed, and I should bring it in to exchange. I have a Toshiba PCX2200 now, which is probably a year or two old.
> 
> 
> Should I switch it out, or is there some reason I shouldn't? Of course, they are also encouraging me to upgrade to Turbo...
> 
> 
> I just checked my speed, and it read 6629 kbps/956 kbps (at 640am).



FYI: They gave me a WebStar (Scientific Atlanta) model DPC2100 and I am getting the full 10Mbps with it. It works great.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18074484
> 
> 
> Here we go kids:
> 
> 
> March 11th, new channels, all HD:
> 
> 
> Hallmark Channel-1315
> 
> Nickelodeon- 1333
> 
> Comedy Central- 1367
> 
> Spike- 1368
> 
> CMT- 1371
> 
> VH1- 1372
> 
> MTV- 1374
> 
> 
> HD Channels being delivered SDV after March 11th:
> 
> 
> Comedy Central
> 
> BET
> 
> CMT
> 
> VH1
> 
> MTV
> 
> 
> These HD channels will be SDV on or after March 9th:
> 
> 
> BHN Travel Weather
> 
> ESPNU
> 
> Discovery Theater
> 
> ESPN Deportes
> 
> Fox Business
> 
> News 13 spanish
> 
> Discovery Kids
> 
> Nasa
> 
> Fox Reality
> 
> Lifetime Real Women
> 
> Planet Green
> 
> MUN2
> 
> MTV tr3s
> 
> GAC
> 
> VH1 Classic
> 
> FUSE
> 
> Sundance
> 
> LOGO
> 
> 
> On March 29th Fox Reality will be renamed National Geographic Wild.



Has there been a press release on this yet?


----------



## Nayan

Yes, there was a notice in the paper and that's where I copied it from.


----------



## Hakemon

Already had a problem with the Samsung box.. Un-be-lievable..


Turn on TV, via HDMI, it's in 480i. It wouldn't get OUT of 480i. Settings screen said 1080i.. I select 720p, then it says if you see this you support 720p, but it never changed resolutions..


I ask again, what is the BEST non DVR, HD box?


----------



## Nayan

Are you sure your tv is set up properly? Is your tv one that receives 1080 or 720? And are you tuned to an HD channel? Try tuning to a true HD channel (Discovery HD Theater is one), go into your settings menu and make sure you have 1080 selected, not auto. In the box settings go to display, set picture size to normal and aspect ratio to 16x9 and then see if it'll let you have 1080. One other thing (it's a pain, but a good trouble shooter) is to try using composite cables to hook up your tv to the box. If that works and you get 1080, then it might either be your HDMI cable itself or the HDMI connector on your tv.


----------



## Hakemon

My TV is fine and takes any resolution in, even PC resolutions. Was on an HD channel too, tried different ones.


The audio was scratchy sometimes even disappearing.. The cable box was AT FAULT.


Immediately upon rebooting the cable box, it was working fine again..


(I know the troubleshooting process. Anyone who knows me can back me up that I know what I'm doing when I get my conclusion.)


----------



## Hakemon

Some analog channels are sounding like crap, even having picture problems.


TruTV is one of them.. Extra TV. Sound cuts out a few times, picture even going blank and seemingly loosing vertical hold. Does it on multiple TV's including some LCDs..


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cushionhead* /forum/post/18106359
> 
> 
> I didn't see anyone else ask this, but sorry if its been covered.
> 
> 
> I got a letter from BH saying that they've increased the internet speed to 10Mbps but that my current modem doesn't support the new high speed, and I should bring it in to exchange. I have a Toshiba PCX2200 now, which is probably a year or two old.
> 
> 
> Should I switch it out, or is there some reason I shouldn't? Of course, they are also encouraging me to upgrade to Turbo...
> 
> 
> I just checked my speed, and it read 6629 kbps/956 kbps (at 640am).



I got the same letter about a few weeks ago. With my old modem, which I had since 2005, I was only able to get around 6 or 7 mbps when doing a speedtest. I went to the BHN office to exchange it and they gave me a brand-new SA Webstar modem. I did a speedtest after setting it up and I immediately started getting around 10 mbps. So if you haven't already exchanged it, it should give you a bit of a speed boost.


On another note: Today it's been exactly two months since my last DVR reboot.


----------



## HDOrlando

Buckeye,


We are also getting BET HD as well on March 11.


----------



## kettledrum

My senior citizen parents bought their first HDTV recently (unbeknownst to me arrgh).


They live in Ocala (I'm in Indiana), and I believe they are part of the Brighthouse Orlando network? At least they tell me they are as they have told me that ABC is channel 9, CBS is 6, and NBC is 2.


They receive cable straight form the wall, no cable box. I've told them to have their TV scan for all channels and try to find the QAM HD versions of the local networks somewhere. I know that cable companies will put them on strange frequencies. So far they haven't been able to locate them. They say that they get good enough reception and they aren't going to worry about it. But it's driving me crazy to think that they have an HDTV and are watching SD when their locals should come in over QAM.


Does anyone know where the local networks are mapped to, so I can have my parents try to find those channels specifically?


Any help would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Derek K.

I can't speak about the ocala area, but bhn in brevard county tags the channels correctly so that our tvs map the qam channels automatically (eg 2.1, 6.1, 13.1, etc).


have you read the manual for the tv to see if they have to put it in digital mode vs. analog? our sony tvs at work have this "feature".


----------



## JaxFLBear

If they are serviced by Brighthouse, here's a list of the digital channels they can get without a box or a CableCARD.

http://cfl.brighthouse.com/uploadedf...dy_line_up.pdf


----------



## Nayan

Ask if their new tv has an option for either analog or digital in the menu. My Sony does and I can get all the analogs on one and all the digitals on the other.


----------



## kettledrum

Thank you for the comments and the channel listing. I've downloaded their manual (Toshiba) and will take a look for an analog/digital option.


----------



## vincepb

I am having the exact same problem. Any chance you could introduce me to this guy?


Thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dhumphress* /forum/post/18103084
> 
> 
> Here's an update:
> 
> 
> A very helpful member of this forum introduced me to a very helpful engineer at BHN. It turned out to be a bad TA. The BHN engineer gave me a second TA and then a replacement for my first. We now have two TAs working perfectly with the two ATI DCTs. Happy camper!


----------



## Hakemon

Analog channels are STILL breaking up like digital channels. Clearly the head end problem...


I'm so ashamed to be a BHN customer, I don't even want to send them an email about it, because they won't listen to "happens at two different houses in different cities, different TV's, both analog channels", and will just say "we need a tech to come out to your house". Blah blah blah.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I have an old Samsung SIR-T451 sitting around doing nothing. I was wondering if BHN has any music channels in clean QAM so I could hook the box up to a stereo system and play the various music channels. Nothing to watch there anyways.



Thanks.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm still having problems of some websites not opening. FaceBook, DeviantArt, both of them commonly hang up for me, yet when on a different ISP, instantly load for me.


----------



## Nayan

This is driving me nuts. Every once in awhile, there are just too many things on tv that I want to watch and it seems they all fall around the same time. Couple that with the Olympics, and I'll have a pretty busy box. What is driving me nuts is that some shows run later at night and when I set my box to record them, I only get, at the most, 2 minutes of the program! Last week for example. Ace of Cakes was running at 2 a.m.. So I set the box to record it then, with no other show being recorded at that time. Nope, only got 1 1/2 minutes of it







. Anybody else having issues recording in the dead of night? This is not the first time it has happened to me but it sure is frustrating!


----------



## ClubSteeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18183346
> 
> 
> This is driving me nuts. Every once in awhile, there are just too many things on tv that I want to watch and it seems they all fall around the same time. Couple that with the Olympics, and I'll have a pretty busy box. What is driving me nuts is that some shows run later at night and when I set my box to record them, I only get, at the most, 2 minutes of the program! Last week for example. Ace of Cakes was running at 2 a.m.. So I set the box to record it then, with no other show being recorded at that time. Nope, only got 1 1/2 minutes of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anybody else having issues recording in the dead of night? This is not the first time it has happened to me but it sure is frustrating!



This may or may not still be the case.... but...


When BHN switched DVR software, the poorly trained software engineers wrote code that often locked up the boxes requiring a reboot. Rather than fire everyone and hire some competant engineers, they decided to force the boxes to do a reboot every night around 2-3am.


I have no idea if this is still happening.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18183346
> 
> 
> This is driving me nuts. Every once in awhile, there are just too many things on tv that I want to watch and it seems they all fall around the same time. Couple that with the Olympics, and I'll have a pretty busy box. What is driving me nuts is that some shows run later at night and when I set my box to record them, I only get, at the most, 2 minutes of the program! Last week for example. Ace of Cakes was running at 2 a.m.. So I set the box to record it then, with no other show being recorded at that time. Nope, only got 1 1/2 minutes of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anybody else having issues recording in the dead of night? This is not the first time it has happened to me but it sure is frustrating!



Not necessarily in the dead of night, but when I had these issues the only thing that fixed it was getting the DVR swapped out. My current DVR is very stable and I can't remember the last time it cut a scheduled recording short. But I don't schedule much to record in the "dead of night."


----------



## Nayan

I would switch the box out, but everything else and every other time I record it's stable. Maybe it is rebooting at that time? Some night soon I'll make a pot of coffee and stay up to see. Yes, I am insane enough to do something like that







.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I've been recording a lot of Olympic coverage through 5am without issues with an 8300HDC.


----------



## Hakemon

I haven't had any reboots on the Samsung box I got, just the ones I force it too.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey quick question for you guys.. I made a chart some time ago that hasn't been updated in a while, but it was the clear QAM channels I could find. Is it fairly still recent?


2 (480i)

3 (480i)

4 (480i)

5 (480i)

6 (480i)

7 (480i)

8 (480i)

10 (480i)

13 (480i)

14 (480i)

15 (480i)

16 (480i)

17 (480i)

18 (480i)

19 (480i)

20 (480i)

22 (480i)

47 (480i)

75 (480i)

1000 (480i)

1013 (1080i)

1020 (1080i)

1021 (480i)

1027 (720p)

1028 (480i)

1060 (1080i)

1061 (480i)

1090 (720)

1091 (480i)

1124 (1080i)

1135 (720p)

1150 (1080i)

1151 (480i)

1152 (480i)

1156 (1080i)

1165 (720p)

1168 (480i)

1169 (480i)

1170 (480i)

1171 (480i)

1180 (1080i)

1181 (480i)


(by the channel numbers that BHN assign, ones I enter into the cable box).


----------



## GatorWorm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david6101* /forum/post/17864415
> 
> 
> I finally bit the bullet, and, as recommended by my tech, took my 8300HD down to the local BH ofc...I asked for the Samsung, she said they didn't have any, but they had just gotten some Cisco Explorer 8640HDC's in, so I took one of those...hooked it up, and don't really notice any difference in tuning speed, etc. The box does have eSATA and USB connectors on it, though, and I would presume that it can be expanded with an external drive...anyone know anything about this box?



I have the box, beside the bigger HD and tuning speed (yes there is a noticeable difference), I would say stay away if you are planning on hooking this box up via HDMI. t has some HDMI driver problems that when you power of your box or TV, the box will will always revert box to 480i no matter what you have selected or what channel you are on.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GatorWorm* /forum/post/18197387
> 
> 
> I have the box, beside the bigger HD and tuning speed (yes there is a noticeable difference), I would say stay away if you are planning on hooking this box up via HDMI. t has some HDMI driver problems that when you power of your box or TV, the box will will always revert box to 480i no matter what you have selected or what channel you are on.



So I'm NOT the only one. And I have the non DVR Samsung HD box.


----------



## manufanatic

so no FSC HD or Fox Soccer Plus then?


cmon brighthouse


----------



## HDOrlando

Two weeks from tonight, we will be able to type in the channel numbers for our new HD channels. It is going to be great to finally have the Viacom HD Suite along with Hallmark.


Here are the channel numbers to punch in as they will not be on the guide until early Thursday morning on March 11.


The last two updates that new HD channels were uploaded onto the system the day before their launch around 4 p.m.


Hallmark HD Channel 1315

Nickelodeon HD Channel 1333

Comedy Central HD Channel 1366

BET HD Channel 1367

Spike HD Channel 1368

CMT HD Channel 1371

VH1 HD Channel 1372

MTV HD Channel 1374


----------



## HDOrlando

manu,


Time Warner Cable has a deal for FSC HD and FS Plus HD so it's possible they are in the next update the Viacom HD Suite and Hallmark HD.


----------



## daballs

When we get FSC HD I'll be in HD heaven.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18200755
> 
> 
> manu,
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable has a deal for FSC HD and FS Plus HD so it's possible they are in the next update the Viacom HD Suite and Hallmark HD.



I read that as well but its concerning when you dont see either listed for March release. If in fact FS plus is going to be setanta new name then we need to get this now before the season ends


huge games coming up and it would be nice to have the chance to see them on the tv rather then streaming them.


----------



## Nayan

I keep an eye on the paper everyday and as soon as I see a legal notice for new channels I post them here. So far nothing yet, but we haven't gotten to March yet either. Here though is a story from the NYT on the new Cooking Channel:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/19/bu...AEiYcyWvlfYvXA


----------



## Tim James

Missed the hockey game due to packet loss in my recording on NBC HD. I hadn't bothered with it before because I only saw it on occasional worthless cable channels, but that was annoying enough that I'm going to give BrightHouse a call.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18204155
> 
> 
> I keep an eye on the paper everyday and as soon as I see a legal notice for new channels I post them here. So far nothing yet, but we haven't gotten to March yet either. Here though is a story from the NYT on the new Cooking Channel:



There wouldn't be any update until *after* we get the latest HD channels.


----------



## mgsports

But it does not say BHN.


----------



## GatorWorm

Does anybody have an 8640 HDC that they connect via HDMI?


----------



## HDOrlando

It's always good to check for the legal notices.


I really think our next update after the one a week from Thursday (Viacom HD Suite and Hallmark HD) will include Fox Soccer HD and Fox Soccer Plus HD. Not a fan of either but TWC has few deals outside of the premiums to piggyback on and like the Viacom Suite, those channels are going to be popular with a small core who would switch over them.


So, expect BHN to pick them up. The Weather Channel HD could also be in the mix.


I just hope they add HD every quarter this year and we do not have another 6 month drought (March 5 to September 5 with exception to ION HD and the HDNet/HDNet Movies for Smithsonian and Mav TV HD swap) like we did last year.


----------



## rich21

Palm Bay wants to be Google fiber optic test site
http://www.floridatoday.com/article/...341/1006/rss01


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

"On Tuesday, TiVo announced a pair of new "Premiere" DVRs, replacing the company's TiVo Series 3 and TiVo HD lines with new functionality that upgrades the DVR's search, interface, and remote, in a bid to truly replace your cable box.


The new TiVo interface is optimized for HDTVs (480p, 720p, 1080, and 1080p), and the text and graphics are razor sharp. *If you have a multistream CableCARD, you can view a live channel while using TiVo's search*. This is an improvement from current cable boxes, and a key feature that TiVo aficionados have been clamoring for. The TiVo is now truly a cable box replacement, rather than just an adjunct product.


The new TiVo Premiere will record about 45 hours of HD content and will be available for $299.99; in terms of capacity, the Premiere tacks on 25 additional hours of HDTV recording for $50 more than the existing TiVo HD. The TiVo Premiere XL records 150 hours of HD video and is priced at $499.99, the same price as the discounted TiVo HD XL. "

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2360860,00.asp 

*So will this work on BHN.* I guess I would have to order a CableCARD to replace my existing 8500HD right?


----------



## MattKey

What is the current status of HD DVR's available from Brighthouse? I currently have the samsung 320gb hard drive and was wondering if anything better with the same capacity or greater has come along yet? I am running into more and more problems with this dvr giving me incomplete recordings and complete skipping of recordings (for no apparent reason.) If there is a 320gb that is more stable i'd like to hear about it. thanks.....


----------



## barrygordon

I have two of the samsung's and one of the Sci Atl. I never have a problem with the Samsungs other than pixelation at times. I am not sure the pixelation is a transmission problem, but am begining to suspect that under some circumstances the unit can not keep up.


The one negative issue I have with them (Samsung box) is the speed of fast fwd and Fast rev which is often pretty slow especially if watching and recording at the same time.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18232525
> 
> 
> It's always good to check for the legal notices.
> 
> 
> I really think our next update after the one a week from Thursday (Viacom HD Suite and Hallmark HD) will include Fox Soccer HD and Fox Soccer Plus HD. Not a fan of either but TWC has few deals outside of the premiums to piggyback on and like the Viacom Suite, those channels are going to be popular with a small core who would switch over them.
> 
> 
> So, expect BHN to pick them up. The Weather Channel HD could also be in the mix.
> 
> 
> I just hope they add HD every quarter this year and we do not have another 6 month drought (March 5 to September 5 with exception to ION HD and the HDNet/HDNet Movies for Smithsonian and Mav TV HD swap) like we did last year.



i hope your right and i am proud of being that small core of soccer fans in this country the demand fsc in hd! thanks


----------



## jstrauser

Is Fox Sports Florida (FSFL) available without a cable box in SD or HD? Working in my office tonight and looking for the Magic game. The SD channel doesn't seem to be there. Does the HD channel show up during games as unencrypted HD maybe?


----------



## mgsports

Yes we can hope so.

You people are waiting for more Digital Sub Channels and March Madness Extra Channels to.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/18258395
> 
> 
> Is Fox Sports Florida (FSFL) available without a cable box in SD or HD? Working in my office tonight and looking for the Magic game. The SD channel doesn't seem to be there. Does the HD channel show up during games as unencrypted HD maybe?



Fox Sports FL requires a cable box (or CableCARD) for both SD & HD feeds.


----------



## Hakemon

Damnit! This RoadRunner routing issue is pissing me off.


I was completing an order for lamps for my video projector, and the website disappears, right when I enter my credit card number. Yet is there on my cellphone.


ARGH!! Do I have to do all my internet on my phone now?


----------



## ko28

Hey guys!First time poster and great forum by the way.I have been looking into a cablecard for my laptop.Any one has experienced this with BH and what is the cost per month or one time charge and quality.I live here in Saint Cloud.Thanks!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ko28* /forum/post/18259800
> 
> 
> Hey guys!First time poster and great forum by the way.I have been looking into a cablecard for my laptop.Any one has experienced this with BH and what is the cost per month or one time charge and quality.I live here in Saint Cloud.Thanks!



I just had a CableCard and a SDV Tuning Adapter installed in my Moxi HD DVR. I see no difference in picture quality between my Moxi and either of the BHN provided HD Cable boxes. The CableCARD is $2.95 per month with a on time install charge of $39.95. The SDV Tuning Adapter is also $2.95 per month, but they waive that fee for the first year for me.


----------



## Nayan

I see that Disney has pulled ABC from the Cablevision lineup in New York and surrounding areas. Disney is asking for a buck a customer, CV said they offered less and the channel (WABC) went black at midnight. Is this a signal as to what's to come down here in our neck of the woods anytime soon? Not that I watch ABC for anything but I know folks who do. I guess we'll see how this plays out.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18260829
> 
> 
> I just had a CableCard and a SDV Tuning Adapter installed in my Moxi HD DVR. I see no difference in picture quality between my Moxi and either of the BHN provided HD Cable boxes. The CableCARD is $2.95 per month with a on time install charge of $39.95. The SDV Tuning Adapter is also $2.95 per month, but they waive that fee for the first year for me.



I'm glad you posted this JaxFLBear.


I've been looking at the Moxi for some time now but haven't heard much first-hand experience with it, expecially with BHN.


The following link gives a lot of info about customer experiences with this particular product.

http://www.amazon.com/Moxi-2-Tuner-5...R1BY01GQLYVUI5


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

Has anyone been having problems with recording an individual episode of a daily series? I have a series recording Mon - Fri but on Firday it doesn't record but gives the message "the set-top was unable to record this program" in the recording log. I have two 8300HD boxes set to record the same show and both fail to record and report the same message. This has happened on and off for several months. First Bright House said to reboot than the said the need to send someone out to the house.


----------



## dgf2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18260829
> 
> 
> I just had a CableCard and a SDV Tuning Adapter installed in my Moxi HD DVR. I see no difference in picture quality between my Moxi and either of the BHN provided HD Cable boxes. The CableCARD is $2.95 per month with a on time install charge of $39.95. The SDV Tuning Adapter is also $2.95 per month, but they waive that fee for the first year for me.



I would be interested to know why you installed a Moxi. Do you plan to return the BHN boxes?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/18267947
> 
> 
> I would be interested to know why you installed a Moxi. Do you plan to return the BHN boxes?



Mainly because of features the Moxi offers that Navigator doesn't. The guide is true HD, you can add up to a 6TB external harddrive, multi-room capable with a second Moxi HD DVR or Moxi Mate and remote scheduling are just a few the main reasons. I've already returned a 8300HDC to BHN. I would like to replace out the 8300HD that we still have so that we can take advantage of the multi-room capability of the Moxi. Over all I'm very satisfied with the Moxi.


It took a while to get it up and running with the CableCARD and Tuning Adapter as the first tech (3rd party installer) sent out was clueless. The second tech was a BHN employee and was very sharp when it came to the CableCARD install, but I couldn't tune in any channels other than those that are clear QAM when he left. He stated that the CableCARD was not binding with the account and there were only 2 people at the headend that could fix that. They don't work on the weekend and the tech was out on a Sat. He was back this Friday and called and it was working in just a few minutes.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/18254791
> 
> 
> I have two of the samsung's and one of the Sci Atl. I never have a problem with the Samsungs other than pixelation at times. I am not sure the pixelation is a transmission problem, but am begining to suspect that under some circumstances the unit can not keep up.
> 
> 
> The one negative issue I have with them (Samsung box) is the speed of fast fwd and Fast rev which is often pretty slow especially if watching and recording at the same time.



I have the Samsung box too. Pixelation, FF and REW are a problem. It seems to happen when it is recording something so I agree about it not being able to keep up. I have been in the middle of watching a recording while it was recording something else and the pixelization is so bad I can't watch it. I go back to watch it when it is not recording, and the pixilization is gone!


----------



## pajamahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/18253106
> 
> 
> What is the current status of HD DVR's available from Brighthouse? I currently have the samsung 320gb hard drive and was wondering if anything better with the same capacity or greater has come along yet? I am running into more and more problems with this dvr giving me incomplete recordings and complete skipping of recordings (for no apparent reason.) If there is a 320gb that is more stable i'd like to hear about it. thanks.....



I second this. I have had several skipped recordings. When I go into the recording manger or whatever, its says it did not record because "channel was unavailable". This has happened several times. Yesterday I recorded Kitchen Nightmares on BBC America. I tried to start watching while it was still recording by clicking list and choose the show, play. it would not play, the yellow bar was only about at the 10 minute mark, and i twas trying to play at the 45 min mark, but all i got was a blackscreen with playing status at the bottom. Changed channels, and then changed to BBCA and was able to view the show live. To quote my wife "this dvr sux". Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## HDOrlando

It blows when you cannot sleep but thank goodness there is the internet.


It is now the day before the official launch of the 8 new HD channels and I'm pumped about getting Spike HD and somewhat Comedy Central HD


Here are the channel numbers to punch in as they will not be on the guide until early Thursday morning.


The last two updates that new HD channels were uploaded onto the system the day before their launch around 4 p.m.


Start trying to punch in these channel numbers around then and when you do, report which ones work.


Last two updates, only Cartoon Network HD did not work until it was loaded in the guide. They will likely be in the guide between 12-2 am early Thursday morning.


Hallmark HD Channel 1315

Nickelodeon HD Channel 1333

Comedy Central HD Channel 1366

BET HD Channel 1367

Spike HD Channel 1368

CMT HD Channel 1371

VH1 HD Channel 1372

MTV HD Channel 1374


----------



## VGPOP

It's 8:30pm and new HD channels are not showing yet.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/18289024
> 
> 
> It's 8:30pm and new HD channels are not showing yet.



The update is scheduled for on or after 3/11.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18289251
> 
> 
> The update is scheduled for on or after 3/11.



The past additions, you were able to see the channels the day before. They did not appear in the guide, but if you punch it the channels it would show up.


I guess they changed it for this time.


----------



## daballs

If you hold down select on your remote till the mail icon flashes on the STB, then press the right button on the remote, Hdn should appear on the box and then you can type in the number of the hidden channel and start watching.


----------



## HDOrlando

daballs,


I'll try this next time.


New HD Channels are now up as of 12:15 AM.


----------



## Nayan

I woke up to Spongebob this morning. I tried all day yesterday to punch in the numbers but they never came up. Policy change maybe? Meh, I'm not worried about it, all the channels are up, it's icky outside and cartoons are on







.


----------



## Hakemon

Does the USB port on the boxes serve any purpose? All I see is when I plug in a USB keyboard, hit menu on the remote, the arrow keys control the menu, and numeric pad enters channels.


----------



## Nayan

Today in Florida Today, page 9A:


Start over will be added to the following channels on April 15th (NOTE: these are all regular, non-HD channels):


Discovery channel 41

Animal Planet channel 44

Discover Health channel 52

Travel channel 56

Tru TV channel 60

Oxygen channel 64

Fit TV channel 112

Science channel 141

Military channel 142

Planet Green channel 162


On April 13th Oxygen and Tru TV will no longer be on analog, they will only be available on digital. You will need a box to view these but they will remain on their original numbers (56 and 64). Also on the 13th, Showtime HD on Demand will be available to subscribers on channel 1260.



Well, not much newsworthy for me as most everything I watch is in HD.


----------



## Stiletto

Does anyone know if the MOXI 3 tuner HDDVR will work with the Brighthouse M-Card and SDV tuner for all 3 tuners?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/18299567
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the MOXI 3 tuner HDDVR will work with the Brighthouse M-Card and SDV tuner for all 3 tuners?



My understanding is that the Cisco SDV Tuning adapter used by TWC & BHN will disable the 3rd tuner in the Moxi. That's why I opted for the 2-tuner Moxi.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiletto* /forum/post/18299567
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the MOXI 3 tuner HDDVR will work with the Brighthouse M-Card and SDV tuner for all 3 tuners?



If you've not already found it, there's a Moxi forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1095015


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Great find.


I wish they would add start over to the HD channels.


On Oxygen and Tru TV, those channel numbers are actually 64 and 60.


It's good they are clearing up that analog space.


At least Showtime people are getting HD OD. HBO HD OD is out there and we will probably get that eventually.


Thanks again Nayan and please keep finding those legal notices for us.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ohh and as for future HD updates, here is some stuff we could get based on Time Warner's (Bright House's piggybacker) deals.


Currently On TWC Systems.


Gospel Music Channel HD

HSN HD

Jewelry TV HD

QVC HD

RFD-TV HD

The Weather Channel HD

Tru TV HD



Announced For Time Warner Systems


Fox Soccer Channel HD

Fox Soccer Plus HD

Lifetime HD

NASA TV HD

Nat Geo Wild HD (Replacing Fox Realiy Channel)

Oxygen HD

Pentagon Channel HD

Sundance Channel HD

TV Land HD


There is also premium stuff like........


HD PPV OD

Game 1 HD (MLB and NHL packages)

Game 2 HD (MLB and NHL Packages)

Team HD (NBA League Pass)

6 Remaining West Coast HBO's

5 Remaining East Coast Cinemax's (Note: BHN ORL does not carry 4 available SD west coast)

1 Remaining West Coast Showtime (There is other WC SHO Avail but not here like above)

4 Starz Channels

Encore HD


In the end, a lot of the announced stuff might not happen as most of it is not yet available anywhere.


Sleuth HD and Chiller HD were announced a few years ago and have not launched yet.


In the first group, I think all but RFD-TV (we do not even have it in SD) and Jewelry tv HD (This could have been a typo as it's only supposedly in Hawaii and no where else) are strong possibilities.


As for the second group, I think Fox Soccer Hd and Fox Soccer Plus HD are even stronger possibilities than anything listed above due to the fact the core hroup who watches this channel would switch over not having it. In fact, I'll be stunned if they are not in the next HD update.


In addition, BHN Tampa Bay is getting the SD version of Fox Soccer Plus so I expect there really is a deal with TWC for the HD versions. Expect Nat Geo Wild HD to come with this and prehaps even Fuel TV HD (not announced for TWC but BHN Tampa announced it and never added it. It's possible the Fox dispute had something to do with delay and might actually get fixed).


As for the rest of that list, I think there is still a dispute with Lifetime as I believe it was on the legal notice with the Fox stuff back in December. I'm guessing there is only an interim agreement and this might be why the HD version is delayed. I know Nayan wants this and some guys want this for their wives so hopefully they get it done.


Sundance Channel HD is available on other cable systems and HD Showcase OD 1305 so it is possible. Oxygen HD has been teased since September. The rest of the stuff might never materialize and probably will not have much HD.


Finally, I can see us getting the HD for the sports packages and PPV on the premium stuff but not sure what they do on the rest of the premium channels.


The pickings are getting slim and besides NFL Network HD, HD Net and GSN SD, were getting closer to having everything we want with BHN. Hopefully, we get another update over the next few months and not a 6 month drought like last year.


What do you guys and gals think?


It's great that we have Nayan to find those notices for us and we will know the day it happens all because of her good detective work. Thanks so much for this again Nayan.


----------



## Nayan

The Weather Channel, Lifetime, Nat. Geo and even the Pentagon Channel would be nice adds to our lineup. I wonder now, since Fine Living is changing to The Cooking Channel if we won't get an HD version of it later on. I love all things food so that would be a plus for me







. I am still hopeful that they will add HD to the sports packages (MLB Extra Innings, etc.) as I'm sure maybe more folks (even me) would be willing to purchase them if they had that.


And I'm sorry about my typo with the channel numbers...again







. Although I did promise a few with every update







.


----------



## daballs

I just wanted to give my thanks to both HDOrlando and Nayan. I really appreciate the updates and I am sure plenty of others do to.


----------



## StephenRC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18298903
> 
> 
> On April 13th Oxygen and Tru TV will no longer be on analog, they will only be available on digital. You will need a box to view these but they will remain on their original numbers (56 and 64).



So a reduction in service.







Will they be reducing what they charge for standard cable?


----------



## manufanatic




HDOrlando said:


> As for the second group, I think Fox Soccer Hd and Fox Soccer Plus HD are even stronger possibilities than anything listed above due to the fact the core hroup who watches this channel would switch over not having it. In fact, I'll be stunned if they are not in the next HD update.
> 
> 
> In addition, BHN Tampa Bay is getting the SD version of Fox Soccer Plus so I expect there really is a deal with TWC for the HD versions. Expect Nat Geo Wild HD to come with this and prehaps even Fuel TV HD (not announced for TWC but BHN Tampa announced it and never added it. It's possible the Fox dispute had something to do with delay and might actually get fixed).
> 
> 
> 
> when is the next scheduled hd update i assumed from previous posts that we might get fsc hd this time (11th) if the next update is after may then its almost useless and they could wait basically 6 more months. its nice to hear that the tampa folks are getting fox soccer plus which even in sd i would love to have for sundays Manchester united match versus fulham. It looks like its more streaming for me until this gets settled.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephenRC* /forum/post/18305996
> 
> 
> So a reduction in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will they be reducing what they charge for standard cable?



I wish







.


----------



## kmdinteractive

I am considering calling and asking for free STBs (non-dvr) for all of the TVs in the house due to the reduced availability of channels. They advertise 'no need for boxes' in their commercials yet are forcing customers to pay for them if they want actual content. U-Verse and CenturyLink Advanced TV are both not available in my area and Satellite is not an option I will consider.


----------



## jstrauser

I recently received the annual price list from BHN, and they list a "Monthly Equipment Rental" section of their prices.


The listing is:


Converter w/remote = $6.95

Remote, additional = $0.20

Limited Service Coverter, each = $1.00

Parental Control Converter, each = Free

CableCARD = $2.95


My question is - what is a "Limited Service Converter"???


My mother has FIOS (lives in PA) - and they are all digital, requiring boxes on all secondary sets. They have a small box that is $2.95/mo that tunes all SD channels. If BHN offers this for $1, I would be interested in it for some of our rooms that get more watching than others.


----------



## HDOrlando

Manu,


They usually give an update every quarter but last year they had a 6 month drought with the exception of ION HD and the changes to the $6 HD Pak (HDNets for Smithsonian ands mav tv swap)


I would assume we will get one within 1-2 months as I feel FSC coming and hopefully others will come with it.


I'll let everyone know when I dig up info.


----------



## heyitsme

Well, my Samsung HD DVR just stopped working today, no power at all to the device. When I went in to Bright House UCF they said the latest and greatest box is the 8640HDC. It seems to be pretty fast with the menu's and FF/RW but the resolution seems a bit funky. First the menu's are now back to small sized (I have gotten used to the Samsung fullsize menu's). Is there any option to switch that back? And also the menu's don't look very sharp almost like there is a slight ghosting on the characters. I'm currently using HDMI, for some reason this new box was not sending HD content over component cables.


Anyone know if Bright House UCF has other boxes that are better currently? I'm considering going back and asking if they have any Samsungs. What's the current oppinion on best HD DVR?


----------



## bluejay

jstrauser,

The limited box is what I got when I wanted NASA TV, and some PBS stations that only had a digital signal available. I believe it only converts channels that are under 100.


----------



## jstrauser

NASA is only on 144 from what I can tell. Is it available in digital format not encrypted as well? Would this $1.00 box get Brighthouse Sports and Fox Sports Florida then?


----------



## jstrauser

Also, worth reporting a multi-hour service outage in Oviedo near Chuluota today. Cable TV was pixelated and cable modem was not working. We have had several outages in the past week or so.


Having recently switched back from DirecTV, we've had more outages in the past month on BHN than we had with D* in the past year. The channel selection and price on BHN is much better, but I'm concerned about overall reliability.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstrauser* /forum/post/18318553
> 
> 
> Also, worth reporting a multi-hour service outage in Oviedo near Chuluota today. Cable TV was pixelated and cable modem was not working. We have had several outages in the past week or so.
> 
> 
> Having recently switched back from DirecTV, we've had more outages in the past month on BHN than we had with D* in the past year. The channel selection and price on BHN is much better, but I'm concerned about overall reliability.



Altamonte Springs as well. At least the internet connection. I did a test and it resulted in 4 kbps for download.


----------



## thericky

After having been a BHN customer in Orlando for many years, we switched to DirecTV a couple of months and have had no problems. We never really had problems with BHN but DirecTV has offered us a few new channels that we're enjoying (like GSN) and we're glad we switched.


----------



## jstrauser

Trying to access HD Showcase On Demand tonight and getting Error: 101 on all choices. Anyone ever seen this?


UPDATE: this was probably related to the service outage yesterday, after unplugging the HDDVR for a few minutes and rebooting, I was able to access On Demand options.


----------



## HDOrlando

thericky: I would love to have GSN and sadly, the Panhandle which is the BHN area that is way behind the others, even has it.


What other new channels do you like having?


jstrauser: I do not get that but sometimes it freezes me up when I go to that channel ad I either have to turn off TV and sometimes reboot.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18310700
> 
> 
> Manu,
> 
> 
> They usually give an update every quarter but last year they had a 6 month drought with the exception of ION HD and the changes to the $6 HD Pak (HDNets for Smithsonian ands mav tv swap)
> 
> 
> I would assume we will get one within 1-2 months as I feel FSC coming and hopefully others will come with it.
> 
> 
> I'll let everyone know when I dig up info.





thanks... I see that fsc plus is coming to tampa in April hopefully it will come to orlando soon. Big games coming up in the EPL and ECL


----------



## Hakemon

My RoadRunner power level has increased to 52.8 from the preferred level I got it too.


I don't know when this happened.. The internet has seemed stable despite quite a few routing problems to sites like YouTube and DeviantArt which seem to be BHN side because my phone has no issues.


----------



## meteor3

I spent some time this morning diagnosing random cable modem disconnects and found the problem to be a splitter on my HSD line.


I've been having issues with Roadrunner - random disconnects (sometimes multiple times a day), timeouts, and slow speeds - since the RR DNS issues the week before Christmas. I had assumed my problems were related to that for a while, but as the symptoms have continued, I decided to finally do something out it.


I originally had one of the old Toshiba modems, which I could not detect signal levels on, so I went yesterday and picked up a DCP2100. Checking signal levels, I found my Receive Power Level around *-12.0 dBmV* and my Transmit Power Level around *58.0 dBmV*, sometimes reaching 61 dBmV! Now, I don't use BHN for cable, so my HSD line is a single line running from the box on the side of the house to the outlet in the wall where the modem is connected. So, no splitters in the line, or so I thought.


Per this post by JamesD-CFL , I hooked the cable modem directly to the incoming line in the outside box and found the receive level over +5. I also found that an Antronix CMCDT2112T splitter (labeled as 5-1000MHz, -120db) was connected inline between the cable line coming into the house and the straight cable run to my modem.


So, I took the splitter out, ran the incoming line directly to my HSD line for the house via barrel connector, and signal levels appear much better now - Receive Power Level of *1.0 dBmV* and Transmit Power Level of *46.3 dBmV*. Hopefully this has cleared up my random disconnect issue and saved me a truck roll to my house.


----------



## mattfl

I'm wondering if someone can answer 2 questions for me.


1) I just recently got one of the cisco 4640HDC boxes for my bedroom tv. I want to place it in my closet so it's out of the way. What do I need to buy to be able to use the remote with the box hidden in my closet.


2) I have a small 26" Vizio LCD that I have hooked up to this box via HDMI. Everytime I power everything off and back on I get the warning on the tv about it not accepting the HDMI signal and I have to unplug the cable box and back in, this is getting annoying and besides hooking it up via component is there anything I can do?


thanks guys!


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/18351303
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if someone can answer 2 questions for me.
> 
> 
> 1) I just recently got one of the cisco 4640HDC boxes for my bedroom tv. I want to place it in my closet so it's out of the way. What do I need to buy to be able to use the remote with the box hidden in my closet.
> 
> 
> 2) I have a small 26" Vizio LCD that I have hooked up to this box via HDMI. Everytime I power everything off and back on I get the warning on the tv about it not accepting the HDMI signal and I have to unplug the cable box and back in, this is getting annoying and besides hooking it up via component is there anything I can do?
> 
> 
> thanks guys!



1) You need a IR relay. I had one installed when I built my house six years ago and it still works flawlessly. A receiver is placed in the wall near your closet. On the other side fiber optics run to the equipment. They attach via a adhesive pad over the IR receiver on the box. You could also do this via RF, but it is more expensive and most likely less reliable.


2) sounds like a HDCP Handshake error. That could be a bad STB or it could be a Cisco problem. I have had that with the Ciscos in the past. Have a tech come out and see what the problem is. You cannot fix a bad box.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattfl* /forum/post/18351303
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if someone can answer 2 questions for me.
> 
> 
> 1) I just recently got one of the cisco 4640HDC boxes for my bedroom tv. I want to place it in my closet so it's out of the way. What do I need to buy to be able to use the remote with the box hidden in my closet.
> 
> 
> 2) I have a small 26" Vizio LCD that I have hooked up to this box via HDMI. Everytime I power everything off and back on I get the warning on the tv about it not accepting the HDMI signal and I have to unplug the cable box and back in, this is getting annoying and besides hooking it up via component is there anything I can do?
> 
> 
> thanks guys!



1) These work great. Turn any IR remote into a RF remote by replacing one of the batteries. It's a pretty ingenius product, but does work exactly as advertised. Over 600 review on amazon too. - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...SIN=B000C1Z0HA


----------



## Hakemon

Here goes the internet routing issues again, it seems this way.


All day, on Bright House, FaceBook, NewEgg, DeviantArt, among a few other websites, just time out or don't load at all.


I use "is it down or is it just me" to test it, and it's always just me. I verify this once again, to my phone, and all is good..


----------



## Nayan

Have you tried switching browsers? I get that too and was very frustrated when I couldn't get to some sites. I told my hubby about it and he tried to access my trouble sites on IE and had no issue, while I was using FireFox and getting stranded. Now I'm not saying it's a cure-all, but it might be worth a shot. I did notice though that when I started having issues something changed in FF as I can no longer right click to cut/paste anymore or do anything with the right button, but in IE it's fine. Just tossing it out there







.


----------



## Hakemon

Nevermind the fact I'm on a Mac and don't have IE







, but ALL computers in this house, and my mothers house (she's in Winter Springs), have the same issue.


----------



## Nayan

Now I am jealous because you have a Mac! It is weird though that you can't access those sites. Is it all the time they are down or intermittent? Is it just certain times of the day?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18364951
> 
> 
> Now I am jealous because you have a Mac! It is weird though that you can't access those sites. Is it all the time they are down or intermittent? Is it just certain times of the day?



You'd freak at my Macs specs then, 8x cores at 2.8GHz, and 32GB RAM (i do a lot of photo and video editing, i need that power).


It's totally intermittent, but it's only a select few of sites that do it. Like a friend linked me to some story on a news site, I couldn't even load it, but when I kept refreshing it eventually locked on and started downloading, though it stopped halfway. He had no problems at all..


It's like this "router" issue bright house claimed is still going on..


----------



## Hakemon

This is interesting, BHN is blocking iPhone/iPod Touch YouTube videos on their RR Lite connections.


If I VPN into MY network with the 10Mbps RR connection, YouTube works fine.


Ha! Flat out proof they are blocking stuff.


----------



## captaincl

What's wrong with WFTV-HD tonight??? The picture is blurring everytime the picture changes like scene... like there's some smoothing filter or something going on


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/18366669
> 
> 
> What's wrong with WFTV-HD tonight??? The picture is blurring everytime the picture changes like scene... like there's some smoothing filter or something going on



Glad you saw it too. I was worried that my TV might be on the fritz for a while!


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/18366894
> 
> 
> Glad you saw it too. I was worried that my TV might be on the fritz for a while!



It made LOST totally painful to watch tonight!!!! If I didn't know better I would say it looks like compression, but I thought BHN doesn't compress the signals.... something's wrong with an mpeg encoder somewhere then. It's still doing it right now on their news... so it's WFTV or BHN or the feed between the two... and not the national feed.


----------



## heyitsme

LOL I came here just to ask if everyone noticed that bluring in Lost too. I was worried it was my new Cisco HD DVR which I have been watching very closely trying to decide if the display is not as good as the Samsung.


I even rewatched the scenes where it was going back and forth between richard and man in black in lost and watched part of it in slow motion. Its whenever the camera switched between the two I could actually see blurry frames. Very odd.


----------



## Hakemon

what the hell?!


"Your STB Will Reboot

Reason: Application force reboot"


or something like that. I WAS WATCHING TV!! I watch late night, why don't they just make it buffer the firmware, and when a user turns OFF the box then it reboots?


"Storing Applications is in Progress

[0034_6286_TWC_ODN_3_1_3_3]"


Reboots, goes to channel 0.


"ATTENTION Error: 106

On Demand is unavailable at this time

Please try again later"


ALL MY HD channels are unavailable..


WTF!!!!!?


For example:

"TOON HD is currently unavailable

Please try again later"


BHN, i have nothing more to say, than i am going to rabbit ears first thing in the morning unless this gets fixed when i wake up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JngMxj6h2f4 


Vide documented the issue. Also notice how clumsy and slow my cable box is. THAT is on a normal basis like that. EVERY box I get is like that.


----------



## Nayan

I saw the same thing over here in Melbourne on ABC and I thought it was just me! I was trying to watch Wheel with my son, but halfway through the switching was giving me a headache and I thought it was my eyes. When I switched channels it was gone, so no Lost for me as I'm sure it probably recorded it that way too.


Hake, call a tech to come out. I watched the video and I used to have that same problem. It sounds like it coming from the switching station in your neighborhood and it's either a coupler or a splitter that's gone bad. Make sure you are very adamant that they check this and you may go through a few techs before it's fixed but keep after them and keep calling!


And now I have to come up with a good reason to tell my hubby I want a Mac







.


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/18367314
> 
> 
> It made LOST totally painful to watch tonight!!!! If I didn't know better I would say it looks like compression, but I thought BHN doesn't compress the signals.... something's wrong with an mpeg encoder somewhere then. It's still doing it right now on their news... so it's WFTV or BHN or the feed between the two... and not the national feed.



As far as compressing the signals, I think BHN is squeezing two MPEG-2 feeds into one 6Mhz wide channel using a 2:1 compression scheme. Unless you have FIOS, I think they all do that. Some (Comcast) are talking about using a 3:1 scheme (that's terrible!).


If that is incorrect, then someone please correct me.


----------



## wsondermann

My DVR box got a software update last night around 4:30 am. The new version is MDN 2.5.0-48 (Mt. Lindsey). Here's a list of the changes I've noticed so far:


-In the program guide, when selecting a program in the menu that appears, there's now an "All Showings" entry which displays all future airings of that program on all channels.

-In program search (Find Shows), program entries are no longer duplicated. A single program entry lists air times as well as On Demand/PPV (if it has the same title).

-In the Settings menu under Display is a new setting called DVR Compensation, which controls the amount of time to jump back or forward when going from FF/REW to Play. Can be set to Normal, More, Less, or None.

-Diagnostic menu now has a new page called Remote DVR.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benji15301* /forum/post/18369023
> 
> 
> As far as compressing the signals, I think BHN is squeezing two MPEG-2 feeds into one 6Mhz wide channel using a 2:1 compression scheme. Unless you have FIOS, I think they all do that. Some (Comcast) are talking about using a 3:1 scheme (that's terrible!).
> 
> 
> If that is incorrect, then someone please correct me.



I don't think the Lost blurriness is due to BHN because I saw the same issue with WFTV via D*.


----------



## meteor3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meteor3* /forum/post/18369658
> 
> 
> I don't think the Lost blurriness is due to BHN because I saw the same issue with WFTV via D*.



And according to the Orlando OTA thread, the issue was present there too.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18368274
> 
> 
> I saw the same thing over here in Melbourne on ABC and I thought it was just me! I was trying to watch Wheel with my son, but halfway through the switching was giving me a headache and I thought it was my eyes. When I switched channels it was gone, so no Lost for me as I'm sure it probably recorded it that way too.
> 
> 
> Hake, call a tech to come out. I watched the video and I used to have that same problem. It sounds like it coming from the switching station in your neighborhood and it's either a coupler or a splitter that's gone bad. Make sure you are very adamant that they check this and you may go through a few techs before it's fixed but keep after them and keep calling!
> 
> 
> And now I have to come up with a good reason to tell my hubby I want a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



If I really have to call them out, I'm done with BHN. I'm tired of doing this.


This morning, still a "unavailable".


----------



## Hakemon

I drove out, hit my car while trying to parallel park in that madhouse on those white cement BLOCKS, so my cars scratched up now on the back fender, and they had NO box with HDMI. WTF?!?!


They ended up giving me a DVR free for a year, and lowered the price of the bill $30, and tried to sell me high speed internet. I flat out told them this time, there's no way I'm upgrading my service with all the crap I've gone through. Time Warner treated us better before BHN took over.


EDIT: They originally wanted to give me either a DVI or Component video box, but I refused that. I'm not going to downgrade because of their flaw. With DVI, i'll have analog audio being passed through, which is flat out, out of the question, same with Component, because then I'll need new cables. Not to mention, I don't think they'll even offer a DVI to HDMI cable, knowing the service I've received from them in the past.


EDIT2: And for the record, I as usual, kept my cool and just responded nicely to everything, but the lady at the other window was kinda snippy at me when I refused the DVI box for analog audio. And there was several people that was bringing their boxes back, SEVERAL, a line! One poor guy as I was leaving, is on the 3rd box TODAY.


----------



## Nayan

Oh no







. I am sorry you're having so much trouble. I would have taken the component box if they didn't have any HDMI ones and told them to give you the cables (they have them, trust me!). When I got my box years ago (yes I have an old school box) they gave me two sets of component cables and an optical cable. I didn't ask for them, they just gave me a big bag full of stuff and I said ok! I ended up using them for my dvd player. I hear about all these horror stories with the new boxes and I am hesitant to upgrade, although I am planning on getting a new tv for my bedroom so I guess it's inevitable. Keep us up to date!


----------



## Hakemon

Component on my TV maps the pixels all incorrectly horizontally, and causes a slight blur which is annoying. DVI, I don't have a DVI to HDMI cable, and that one, I don't think they have. They never gave me an HDMI cable that's for sure.. I had to buy my own.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18371507
> 
> 
> Component on my TV maps the pixels all incorrectly horizontally, and causes a slight blur which is annoying. DVI, I don't have a DVI to HDMI cable, and that one, I don't think they have. They never gave me an HDMI cable that's for sure.. I had to buy my own.



Consider yourself lucky that they didn't give you an HDMI cable. About 3 years ago they gave me an HDMI cable during a service call. It was used and either damaged or so old that it couldn't pass 1080p without sparkles in the video!!


----------



## Hakemon

What hard drive is the 8300HD supposed to have? I looked in mine with a flashlight and it's an IDE drive, not a SATA drive like I thought they were.


----------



## Passenger57

I currently have one of the SA 4250HDC (no DVR) boxes in my bedroom. On a good day, the guide is very slow compared to the 8300HD (DVR) in the living room. I have to reboot the 4250HDC manually once every other week when On-Demand stops working on it, etc. And with the problems they've been having this week, two nights this week, the 4250HDC got stuck in a 2 hour reboot loop.


I don't want another DVR for the bedroom. Can anyone tell me what BHN has in the way of non-DVR boxes that's better than the 4250HDC?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/18375475
> 
> 
> I currently have one of the SA 4250HDC (no DVR) boxes in my bedroom. On a good day, the guide is very slow compared to the 8300HD (DVR) in the living room. I have to reboot the 4250HDC manually once every other week when On-Demand stops working on it, etc. And with the problems they've been having this week, two nights this week, the 4250HDC got stuck in a 2 hour reboot loop.
> 
> 
> I don't want another DVR for the bedroom. Can anyone tell me what BHN has in the way of non-DVR boxes that's better than the 4250HDC?



YMMV but I went thru a 3250?? and then 2 4250's in a one week period, now I have the Samsung box for about 1 month without any issues. I still run it on component cables, great picture/sound. A new HDMI cable was furnished but have yet to snake it thru the wall and connect it.


----------



## Hakemon

Your Samsung box wasn't cooked on the latest update? Lucky you.










There's a fairly bad HDMI bug on the Samsung box, where if you leave the box on when you turn the TV off and turn the TV on, it's stuck in 480i with broken scratchy audio. Only fix I found was to turn off the box for 30 seconds, turn back on, tune to a 480i channel, then back to an HD channel, and it "may" click in, without needing a reboot. Going to settings and toggling resolutions won't work, cause it "thinks" it's in 1080i or 720p.. (And not to mention, even if you deselect all scanrates and select only one, it never changes modes, just confirms you see a picture..)


----------



## Hakemon

What does this mean?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...on/cblebox.jpg 


Notice the box says recording, it's NOT actually recording. Nothing is supposed to be recording.. And this red "!"? Whats it means?


(EDITED Because i really blew the original post out of proportion, just really stressed today)


----------



## benji15301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18377664
> 
> 
> Your Samsung box wasn't cooked on the latest update? Lucky you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fairly bad HDMI bug on the Samsung box, where if you leave the box on when you turn the TV off and turn the TV on, it's stuck in 480i with broken scratchy audio. Only fix I found was to turn off the box for 30 seconds, turn back on, tune to a 480i channel, then back to an HD channel, and it "may" click in, without needing a reboot. Going to settings and toggling resolutions won't work, cause it "thinks" it's in 1080i or 720p.. (And not to mention, even if you deselect all scanrates and select only one, it never changes modes, just confirms you see a picture..)



Had this problem with my Samsung DVR yesterday.


Had one heck of a time getting it to respond to my Samsung LCD TV (via HDMI).


I had to unplug the box, let it sit for 30 minutes, plug it back in then re-sync the TV, home theater receiver and cable box.


What a pain in the a%%!!!!


----------



## Hakemon

Hmm, you have a Samsung LCD TV too.. I wonder....


----------



## HDOrlando

My TV has been freezing up a bit as reported a few hours ago in the Sentinel.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18381050
> 
> 
> My TV has been freezing up a bit as reported a few hours ago in the Sentinel.



By freezing up do you mean the image freezes like a still photo for say 10-20 seconds and them "playback" resumes 10-20 seconds later in the program? If so, I am experiencing the same thing in the Clermont area and have seen it occasionally for months.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yes!


I especially saw this during Adult Swim on Cartoon Network HD last night.


It seems problem is widespread in this BHN market.


The probs like the sound dropping have been gone for a few months now except when I turn on TV sometimes and while it seems new problems pop up, they seem to get it fixed over time.


Those are the problems when you keep constantly adding HD. I want them to keep adding more but to get these problems under control.


On a side note, it would be nice if they decided to now join the Showtime free preview for the weekend. Unfortunately, they are not.


----------



## facke02

I've had the same freeze issues here in Lake Mary for the last few months as well. I lost internet yesterday afternoon and cable last might.


Typical BHN service.


----------



## VGPOP

My father in law just went to the branch to change his HD DVR (Explorer 8300 HDC) because it was giving him problem, and they gave him a different model.

*8300HD*


This one has a menu with more features. The box itself displays *HDTV* when you have HD channels.


The fonts are darker. It has the "fade in, fade out" thing when you click on a button to display a menu.


Anyone knew about this new model HD DVR? (Explorer 8300HD)


I'm going tomorrow to change mine.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/18384163
> 
> 
> My father in law just went to the branch to change his HD DVR (Explorer 8300 HDC) because it was giving him problem, and they gave him a different model.
> 
> *8300HD*
> 
> 
> This one has a menu with more features. The box itself displays *HDTV* when you have HD channels.
> 
> 
> The fonts are darker. It has the "fade in, fade out" thing when you click on a button to display a menu.
> 
> 
> Anyone knew about this new model HD DVR? (Explorer 8300HD)
> 
> 
> I'm going tomorrow to change mine.



The 8300HD is older than the 8300HDC. The 8300HDC has more memory and has a CableCARD. They run different versions of the Navigator IPG that TWC is developing. The 8300HD runs MDN which is reportedly written in C while the 8300HDC runs ODN which is java.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18385217
> 
> 
> The 8300HD is older than the 8300HDC. The 8300HDC has more memory and has a CableCARD. They run different versions of the Navigator IPG that TWC is developing. The 8300HD runs MDN which is reportedly written in C while the 8300HDC runs ODN which is java.



Yeah, I did a little research here and found out about. Somehow I like 8300HD way better than 8300HDC.


It was really slow compared to this one.


What is this new Samsung HD DVR that everyone wants? The woman at Brighthouse thought that's what I wanted. I said no, give me the 8300HD.


One woman in front of us decided even to cancel service until they replace her HD DVR 8300HDC to one of the Samsung HD DVR.


They were out of it. She said "I'm leaving my two boxes here, cancel my service, when you get the new Samsung HD DVR, give me a call, and I connect service again"


Just like that.


I know that they have more space to record HD programs, is it something else?


Is the guide different? I wish I can see some pictures and compare.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

The 8300HDC, as mentioned, is slower and noisier than the 8300HD, but the HDC retains the Guide's Group by Favorites feature while the HD does not. The picture quality of the HDC is better as well, especially when converting 480i & 720p to 1080i for output.


I noted these differences when I went from the HD to the HDC version last year.


----------



## Hakemon

My 8300HD still says Recording on the box, when it's not actually recording anything. Very annoying.


Also, does anyone elses 8300 constantly make clicking noises from the hard drive every so often when it's turned off? I can't sleep at night because I'll here "click....whhiiiirrrrrrr" every 20 or so minutes.


----------



## dsinger




Hakemon said:


> My 8300HD still says Recording on the box, when it's not actually recording anything. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone elses 8300 constantly make clicking noises from the hard drive every so often when it's turned off? I can't sleep at night because I'll here "click....whhiiiirrrrrrr" every 20 or so minutes.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yes mine makes hard drive type noises on a regular basis. The HD is never turned off. Mine only shows the Recording light when it actually records something. For all it's faults I will keep my 8300 HD until it dies. My external hard drive works well with it and it will output native resolution. When it fails (add HD failure to death and taxes) looks like the only choices providing the same functionality are a Tivo or perhaps a Moxi.


----------



## Hakemon

How many tuners does the 8300HD have? Isn't it two?


Is it normal for it to change the channel to a show that's scheduled to record, despite me watching another? It asked me to confirm it's recording, which of course was yes, as I want it to record, but I did want to watch this other show. I didn't bother touching it because I REALLY don't want to miss the show it's recording (which I plan to watch tomorrow).


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18390742
> 
> 
> How many tuners does the 8300HD have? Isn't it two?
> 
> 
> Is it normal for it to change the channel to a show that's scheduled to record, despite me watching another? It asked me to confirm it's recording, which of course was yes, as I want it to record, but I did want to watch this other show. I didn't bother touching it because I REALLY don't want to miss the show it's recording (which I plan to watch tomorrow).



All DVRs that BHN uses have 2 tuners. It should only prompt to change the channel if the other tuner is recording a show.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18390840
> 
> 
> All DVRs that BHN uses have 2 tuners. It should only prompt to change the channel if the other tuner is recording a show.



It wasn't recording any other show.


But see, as I had said previously, the RECORD light is stuck on, it won't turn off..


Considering I just returned another box in absolute anger, and considering I was already planning on leaving BHN digital cable and just going for the basic package till they convinced me with the free DVR, if this box needs to be returned, it will not be for a replacement.


EDIT: Can this by any chance be a result of me setting it to record 1 minute AFTER it ends, and I am recording 2 shows that are on the same channel, one after another? I did this because it was cutting off the extreme end of shows.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18390867
> 
> 
> It wasn't recording any other show.
> 
> 
> But see, as I had said previously, the RECORD light is stuck on, it won't turn off..
> 
> 
> Considering I just returned another box in absolute anger, and considering I was already planning on leaving BHN digital cable and just going for the basic package till they convinced me with the free DVR, if this box needs to be returned, it will not be for a replacement.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Can this by any chance be a result of me setting it to record 1 minute AFTER it ends, and I am recording 2 shows that are on the same channel, one after another? I did this because it was cutting off the extreme end of shows.



Yes, that would cause the box to prompt to change channels. Since the recordings overlap, the DVR would need to use both tuners to record even if the shows are on the same channel.


----------



## PerfectCr

Does bhn have PPV events in HD? Wondering if wrestlemania will be HD or not. thanks!


----------



## cdwillie76

So I was surfing around some of the HD channels this morning and I was getting a "XXXX" is currently unavailable. Please try again later. This happened for SUNNHD, G4HD, and some others. I am assuming these are SDV channels? I am out in West Melbourne. It seemed if I waited long enough, they would sometimes sync. Is this normal or should I call Brighthouse.


Thanks!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/18392307
> 
> 
> So I was surfing around some of the HD channels this morning and I was getting a "XXXX" is currently unavailable. Please try again later. This happened for SUNNHD, G4HD, and some others. I am assuming these are SDV channels? I am out in West Melbourne. It seemed if I waited long enough, they would sometimes sync. Is this normal or should I call Brighthouse.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Could be swithched digital channels that take longer to load because your box has to send a request to view them. If you upstream between your box and cable tap is to high it will have a difficult time communicating. Upstream can only be correctly determined with a meter, but should be no higher than 50.


----------



## Hakemon

Still having road runner issues..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...8at82655PM.png 


Like I've mentioned before, DeviantArt is one of them that really just destroys. I try to make money from there too, so this actually takes away my ability to earn money.


Other browsers just won't even load the page at all, unless the home page CSS is at least cached.. Other ISPs do NOT have this problem.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18394755
> 
> 
> Still having road runner issues..
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...8at82655PM.png
> 
> 
> Like I've mentioned before, DeviantArt is one of them that really just destroys. I try to make money from there too, so this actually takes away my ability to earn money.
> 
> 
> Other browsers just won't even load the page at all, unless the home page CSS is at least cached.. Other ISPs do NOT have this problem.





Have you recieved a service call?


The tech needs to check your line from the tap to your residence for ingress and egress, both are caused by damage to the line. The tech also needs to check your lines inside your residence. If they don't the problem may never be fixed. A damaged line will cause the majority of issues, but usually goes uncorrected until the signal is completely lost.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18395216
> 
> 
> Have you recieved a service call?
> 
> 
> The tech needs to check your line from the tap to your residence for ingress and egress, both are caused by damage to the line. The tech also needs to check your lines inside your residence. If they don't the problem may never be fixed. A damaged line will cause the majority of issues, but usually goes uncorrected until the signal is completely lost.



It's not the line, I can prove this too. I was at my mothers house, she's a RR Lite customer, and the SAME thing occurs there.


Also, I can run a test between my other server at a different location, run a bandwidth and throutput test constantly, hit great speeds, and still have trouble accessing some websites like DA and FaceBook, while the connection to my server was uninterrupted.


Now, I am a network technician, certified too. This is a failure of the RoadRunner network, and sounds like a router. I have tried other DNS servers and that's not the problem because DNS is resolved. The problem is getting a connection to "some" servers, which appears router related..


I'm not going to get this "it's your line" response, because it's NOT. I have seen this many times in the field, it's a failing router for whatever route these certain sites go through.


----------



## Nayan

Well kids, on page 2A of Florida Today it is announced that on April 30 we are FINALLY getting GSN!! It will be on channel 138. Nothing else though, just that but I tell ya it's about time.


----------



## HDOrlando

Definitely.


Even the panhandle had this.


We have wanted this channel since the 90's and it is finally going to happen.


Thanks again for passing it on Nayan.


----------



## Hakemon

Who else saw this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pX68q_QT3s


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18398587
> 
> 
> Who else saw this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pX68q_QT3s



I haven't seen that yet but I agree since they don't handle broadband that great I wonder how they're going to pull this off and how many more customers they'll anger if they don't deliver? My speed is nowhere near what I signed up for and it's painful when I play games online. I'd love to see that speed they are talking about, but I am afraid I'll be disappointed.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18395246
> 
> 
> It's not the line, I can prove this too. I was at my mothers house, she's a RR Lite customer, and the SAME thing occurs there.
> 
> 
> Also, I can run a test between my other server at a different location, run a bandwidth and throutput test constantly, hit great speeds, and still have trouble accessing some websites like DA and FaceBook, while the connection to my server was uninterrupted.
> 
> 
> Now, I am a network technician, certified too. This is a failure of the RoadRunner network, and sounds like a router. I have tried other DNS servers and that's not the problem because DNS is resolved. The problem is getting a connection to "some" servers, which appears router related..
> 
> 
> I'm not going to get this "it's your line" response, because it's NOT. I have seen this many times in the field, it's a failing router for whatever route these certain sites go through.



How can you prove there is no ingress or egress on your lines? Do you have a sniffer or meter or TDR? I am not saying that what you believe to be the cause is wrong, only that ingress and egress are major causes of problems that often do not get repaired until the signal is lost all together.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18400210
> 
> 
> How can you prove there is no ingress or egress on your lines? Do you have a sniffer or meter or TDR? I am not saying that what you believe to be the cause is wrong, only that ingress and egress are major causes of problems that often do not get repaired until the signal is lost all together.



Problems with the modems line would affect the signal as a whole, not affect certain websites. Any network technician worth his salt will tell you this. You have only one copper that is up and downstream, if it fails, the entire network fails, not certain websites constantly for time and time again while other websites fly circles around it.


My router also keeps a log of packets in and packets out. During the time I'm unable to access say DeviantArt, the router shows that traffic is still and uninterrupted still going for another computer that's running Netflix.


Even if it was an intermittent outage, this is TCP. TCP resends packets if an "ack" is not received. If it doesn't get a response after so many retries, this is a time out. Obviously if a site isn't loading and timing out but works on other ISPs, and the internet connection in question is working fine that very moment for other services, it's CLEARLY a problem with Bright House.


For once, the blame must NOT be put on the customer. I'm a network administrator who knows how this stuff works, and knows very well that BrightHouse has already showed that they have network failures constantly all the time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hPJLmKZ970 


This happens ALL the time. During those "blank" pages, I could have another computer streaming Netflix HD to the TV, and never miss a packet, thus disproving your theory.


----------



## heyitsme

What DVR do you have? Mine hasn't updated to include any of these features yet.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/18369636
> 
> 
> My DVR box got a software update last night around 4:30 am. The new version is MDN 2.5.0-48 (Mt. Lindsey). Here's a list of the changes I've noticed so far:
> 
> 
> -In the program guide, when selecting a program in the menu that appears, there's now an "All Showings" entry which displays all future airings of that program on all channels.
> 
> -In program search (Find Shows), program entries are no longer duplicated. A single program entry lists air times as well as On Demand/PPV (if it has the same title).
> 
> -In the Settings menu under Display is a new setting called DVR Compensation, which controls the amount of time to jump back or forward when going from FF/REW to Play. Can be set to Normal, More, Less, or None.
> 
> -Diagnostic menu now has a new page called Remote DVR.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/18402270
> 
> 
> What DVR do you have? Mine hasn't updated to include any of these features yet.



That version was loaded on the boxes that used to run Passport like the SA8300HD.


----------



## heyitsme

Does that mean it was added to the DVR software that was before Brighthouse developed their own? Do you think the other boxes will get those features soon, they sound helpful.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18402902
> 
> 
> That version was loaded on the boxes that used to run Passport like the SA8300HD.


----------



## wsondermann

I have a legacy SA8300 DVR (non-HD) running Mystro Digital Navigator.


Navigator is actually developed by Time Warner Cable, not Bright House. AFAIK Passport didn't have these features except possibly a way to display all showings of a program.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/18406585
> 
> 
> Does that mean it was added to the DVR software that was before Brighthouse developed their own? Do you think the other boxes will get those features soon, they sound helpful.



Those features will more than likely be added to ODN (OCAP Digital Navigator) that runs on the Samsung and Cisco/SA boxes that have CableCARDS (like the SA8300HDC).


As wsondermann noted, MDN & ODN are being written by TWC and they are keeping the feature set as close as possible between the two.


----------



## Hakemon

OCAP? Oh crap. 


I never liked OCAP. The entire time I used OCAP, I hated it. But I'm confused, if the non cable boxes use MDN, why does do the cable card boxes boot up to a Mystro screen also? OCAP ones show a countdown Mystro screen, but the real MDN boxes show "boxes".. Atleast my MDN one does.


----------



## baf01

I had a strange problem last night and I was wondering if others had experienced it as well. Normally my Optoma projector (DVI) has no problem connecting (handshaking, whatever) with HDMI from the 8300HDC. However, sometimes when the screensaver (little Brighthouse logo) comes on, the 8300 has a hard time maintaining a "connection" with the projector. The two will sync for a few seconds and then the screen will go blank and then come back again. The only remedy I have for this is to reboot the 8300. After a reboot all is well again. As a result I have to be careful not to leave the 8300 paused for too long. Has anyone else experienced this? Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## allowiches

baf01 - Could it possibly be changing the resolution to one not supported by your projector? Just a thought.


----------



## Hakemon

Um, so I take it Record a Series doesn't work cross channels?


I want it to record ALL MythBusters episodes. Well, it's on Science Channel, but it's not recording it..


I did record a series on Discovery HD. This is foolish..


----------



## baf01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/18409289
> 
> 
> baf01 - Could it possibly be changing the resolution to one not supported by your projector? Just a thought.



I thought of that and I don't think so. I have the DVR set to only 720p. But I suppose anything is possible with these units. I have a funny feeling that the DVR is going bad. I've had this in the past where the HDMI port has failed. I couldn't get the projector/DVR to sync. I replaced the box and all works well again.


----------



## mgsports

Game show Network is know available.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/18416562
> 
> 
> GSN is know available.



What channel?


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18411943
> 
> 
> Um, so I take it Record a Series doesn't work cross channels?
> 
> 
> I want it to record ALL MythBusters episodes. Well, it's on Science Channel, but it's not recording it..
> 
> 
> I did record a series on Discovery HD. This is foolish..



Series Recordings don't work across multiple channels, only on the channel that you record it from. You have to set up a series recording for each channel that it airs on if you want to record all epps. At least that's what I do for South Park and Family Guy.


----------



## HDOrlando

Game Show Network is not going to be available until the 30th.


It will be on channel 138.


Nayan posted the news earlier this week.


----------



## dgf2002

Does anyone know where I can get a list of clear qam channels included in cable feed? Searched and can't find one.


I am trying to decide if going with a HDHomerun will give me sufficiant channels to record to avoid conflicts and to setup Multi-room for master bedroom viewing via HTPC vs. going with the Ceton InfiniTV 4 Quad Tuner and Cable card that would allow dumping the STB's.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/18425383
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a list of clear qam channels included in cable feed? Searched and can't find one.
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide if going with a HDHomerun will give me sufficiant channels to record to avoid conflicts and to setup Multi-room for master bedroom viewing via HTPC vs. going with the Ceton InfiniTV 4 Quad Tuner and Cable card that would allow dumping the STB's.



Official Bright House clear QAM channel list: http://cfl.brighthouse.com/uploadedf...dy_line_up.pdf 


The only channels transmitted in clear QAM are local broadcast channels plus their multicast channels (in HD if BHN carries it, otherwise SD), CFN 13, Bright House Sports Network, and local government channels. If you live in Brevard County you also get NASA.


Without an STB you also can't get the interactive stuff like VOD, PPV, and SDV channels (unless you have a TIVO with a tuning adapter).


----------



## dgf2002

thx for the quick reply. Brighthouse really cut us back to the nubbins.


With the Ceton Card, due to ship May 31, SDV channels will be available as well.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/18425383
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a list of clear qam channels included in cable feed? Searched and can't find one.
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide if going with a HDHomerun will give me sufficiant channels to record to avoid conflicts and to setup Multi-room for master bedroom viewing via HTPC vs. going with the Ceton InfiniTV 4 Quad Tuner and Cable card that would allow dumping the STB's.



This site will give you a fairly good list.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels 


The Ceton InfiniTV 4 will require one CableCard and 2 Tuning Adapters. Hopefully we get the IP based soon so we won't need the TA's.


----------



## dgf2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/18426165
> 
> 
> This site will give you a fairly good list.
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels
> 
> 
> The Ceton InfiniTV 4 will require one CableCard and 2 Tuning Adapters. Hopefully we get the IP based soon so we won't need the TA's.



Yes saw that site a few weeks ago. Would be nice if it was indicated what was on the channels.


Hopefully , the tuning adapter requirement will go away in the fall pursuant to the new FCC comments.


Tough decision re HDHomerun as a supplement to provide addl. tuners to avoid conflicts and gain addl. storage capacity, plus adding a minimalist MRV capability or bedroom as the way to avoid the bigger HTPC/Ceton/noisy, power hungry XBox investment and HTPC maintenance hassles.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/18426632
> 
> 
> Yes saw that site a few weeks ago. Would be nice if it was indicated what was on the channels.
> 
> 
> Hopefully , the tuning adapter requirement will go away in the fall pursuant to the new FCC comments.
> 
> 
> Tough decision re HDHomerun as a supplement to provide addl. tuners to avoid conflicts and gain addl. storage capacity, plus adding a minimalist MRV capability or bedroom as the way to avoid the bigger HTPC/Ceton/noisy, power hungry XBox investment and HTPC maintenance hassles.



I use the HDHomerun now and it's doing a great job so far. I get all the local HD channels so I can record a lot of what we watch on it. 7MC does a much better job as a DVR/PVR then SA boxes ever will, IMHO.


I'm hoping we see the TA go away this fall too. If it does happen I'll be all over the Centon card. HDHomerun has a new 2 tuner device coming out later this year that is CableCard based.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/18426632
> 
> 
> Yes saw that site a few weeks ago. Would be nice if it was indicated what was on the channels.



Try www.zap2it.com for to see what's on the channels.


----------



## dgf2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/18426165
> 
> 
> This site will give you a fairly good list.
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels
> 
> 
> The Ceton InfiniTV 4 will require one CableCard and 2 Tuning Adapters. Hopefully we get the IP based soon so we won't need the TA's.



I plugged the BHN cable feed directly into my Samsung ln46b630 in MBR. It seems I get all the Standard Channels and Basic channels in standard def (those between 1-98) as well as OTA channels sent through the cable including local network cnannels in HD.


Why is that? i thought BHN cleared the Clear QAM? I am in Winter Park zip 32789. Does anyone else get these?


THX.


----------



## dgf2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/18426859
> 
> 
> Try www.zap2it.com for to see what's on the channels.



Thanks for the link.


I meant being able to see network content / channel was associated with the call letters / assigned cable numbers.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/18427013
> 
> 
> I plugged the BHN cable feed directly into my Samsung ln46b630 in MBR. It seems I get all the Standard Channels and Basic channels in standard def (those between 1-98) as well as OTA channels sent through the cable including local network cnannels in HD.
> 
> 
> Why is that? i thought BHN cleared the Clear QAM? I am in Winter Park zip 32789. Does anyone else get these?
> 
> 
> THX.



I get the same on my 46" Samsung LCD, but I can't on the HDHomerun and 7MC. I believe it's a difference in the tuners used in the devices.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/18427013
> 
> 
> I plugged the BHN cable feed directly into my Samsung ln46b630 in MBR. It seems I get all the Standard Channels and Basic channels in standard def (those between 1-98) as well as OTA channels sent through the cable including local network cnannels in HD.
> 
> 
> Why is that? i thought BHN cleared the Clear QAM? I am in Winter Park zip 32789. Does anyone else get these?
> 
> 
> THX.



The channels less then 100 are analog. Any TV with an analog tuner will receive those. There are a few digital channels in that range, some are clear QAM and some require a cable box or CableCARD.


----------



## dgf2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18427724
> 
> 
> The channels less then 100 are analog. Any TV with an analog tuner will receive those. There are a few digital channels in that range, some are clear QAM and some require a cable box or CableCARD.



Yeah, the HDHomerun is digital only.


For some reason I was under the impression that BHN had removed all its analog channels. Guess that's a good thing, if I want to consider the low cost route...My gf records alot of PBS, where you don't lose allot in SD. Though that would obviously skew me towards hybrid tuners.


Does BHN have a plan to remove the analog signals?


THX.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am surprised there has not been more joy about BHN Orlando finally adding GSN at the end of the month.


This is the second big and long dispute settled in 16 months. FS Florida was one for over 20 years in this area before it was settled on New Year's Day Last year.


The last one left is NFL Network which we likely will not hear anything on until Football season starts getting closer.


There also is HD Net but that has only been going on for a year.


My question: Are there any other channels that we really want to see added that we do not have in SD or HD?


----------



## markc

I would like to see Boomerang. It is on the Tampa system


----------



## HDOrlando

I'd like Boomerang too.


I do not believe it is on the Tampa system but some of the 7 BHN systems do have it.


Other notable channels we do not have include TV Guide Network (Have it OD), PBS Kids Sprout (Have it OD), Reelzchannel, RFD-TV and some notable church channels.


Boomerang is the only one in this group that I want though.


----------



## wsondermann

I've been waiting for GSN for ages now and am glad that we're finally getting it.


Three other channels I'd like to see added: Boomerang, Funimation Channel (a bit of a long shot though), and BBC World News.


----------



## Nayan

I'd still like to see some HD love for the sports packages (MLB, NBA, etc.). I think more folks would purchase them if they had HD games. Maybe the Weather Channel? Jim Cantore isn't the same in SD







. Something interesting did occur to me though. I got a tweet from Food Network that said the Travel Channel is now part of them (I guess they bought it?). So we have FN that has cooking and cooking-related shows, we're getting the Cooking Channel which will have more cooking shows and less challenges/competitions, and now they've added Travel, which has food-to-extreme shows (Man vs. Food!). I'm wondering if they will change Travel to more food? Not that I don't love food, but I also enjoy the other programs they have on and I'd be sad to see them go. Although, if they did offer the 24-hour Bacon Channel....


----------



## HDOrlando

Funimation is probably a longshot but you never know on BBC World News.


The HD for the Sports Packages would be great. There is Game 1 and Game 2 for the MLB and NHL packages which allows viewers to see 2-4 HD Games a night.


There is Team 1 for the NBA League Pass that allows viewers to see 1-2 HD games a night.


We could also use HD PPV Events OD so we can watch them live. I have not ordered one in years though.


On the Weather Channel HD, even the panhandle has that. I think what happened was a renewal deal for The Weather Channel was coming up and TWC/BHN affiliates stopped adding The Weather Channel HD because of it.


Recently, I saw a TWC affiliate add it so the deal might be renewed and maybe we can expect The Weather Channel HD in our next update along with Fox Soccer, Fox Soccer Plus and Nat Geo Wild.


They did by the Travel Channel. I hope they get some more traveling shows but I do like the food shows especially extreme pigouts and food.


Since the HD possibilitys are drying up, I definitely see us getting the Cooking Channel within a few months after it's launch.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markc* /forum/post/18428396
> 
> 
> I would like to see Boomerang. It is on the Tampa system



Me too!


----------



## wjim

I hope they put the NFL Network on sooner than later as they are going to be showing the Arena Football League.


----------



## Kamel407

Hi everyone,


I recently cancelled my BHN cable but continue to use their 15/1 Roadrunner service.


I opted to return my DVRs myself, and they told me a tech would come out to disconnect my cable.


Well, they never disconnected my cable.


I was using Scientific Atlanta 8300 and 8300HD DVRs.


Can I purchase the same DVRs off Ebay and activate them myself to use?


I have 1 HD Projector, and 3 Regular TVs.


#1 I'd like to go back to utilizing DVRs for all of the rooms and an HD-DVR for the projector for as cheap as possible with no subscription.


#2 Boxee is coming out with STB, perhaps if #1 is not possible, I could purchase the STBs and combine them with an HDHomerun Dual Tuner?


This is all new to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18427846
> 
> 
> I am surprised there has not been more joy about BHN Orlando finally adding GSN at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> This is the second big and long dispute settled in 16 months. FS Florida was one for over 20 years in this area before it was settled on New Year's Day Last year.
> 
> 
> The last one left is NFL Network which we likely will not hear anything on until Football season starts getting closer.
> 
> 
> There also is HD Net but that has only been going on for a year.
> 
> 
> My question: Are there any other channels that we really want to see added that we do not have in SD or HD?




not to beat a dead horse


but FSC HD

FSplus HD


----------



## heyitsme

My buddy recently go so pissed at BrightHouse by the crappy DVR software that he switched to AT&T U-Verse. Here is his report so far (he doesn't mention it but the price sounded pretty similar):

Not much to say about the internet except that it's pretty solid. Doesn't dip at peak times and they give you a router with a built in wireless (G), though I'm continuing to use my own.


On the cable front, beyond the feature stuff AT&T will tell you about (like recorded show shuttling to other TVs in the house), here's some of the subtler stuff:


Great DVR interface. Clean fonts, flat modern design, makes smart use of the large screen. Consistant colors, and general look. Intelligently arranged navigation. Multiple episodes of a show are collapsed under one title. Quick smooth animations between screens. BH is gaudy and painful to navigate.

FAST. Channel changes are instant, with no black between. FFW and RWD is fast and smooth. Very low lag between button push and reaction. At it's fastest rewind mode, you could get through 30 min in 10 seconds. Useful, since we only really care about the reveal on Divine Design. Amirite?

Jump ahead and back buttons. BH only gives you a jump back.

DVR scheduling on-screen, web, or iPhone/Pod/Pad app. BH only lets you schedule on screen. You can also type with the remote, old school phone texting style (not T9). BH makes you laboriously hunt and peck everyeffingletter out on screen.

TiVo-like searching by actor. Meh.

Records 4 shows at once: 2 HD, 2 SD. BH lets you record 2.

If you mistakenly zoomed past the Abed & Troy skit at the end of Community, you can rewind from the end point. Unlike BH which makes you loudly curse, then restart.


These are observations after having U-verse for two days. Haven't really seen any drawbacks yet, other than a kind of ugly router-looking DVR box.
Personally the DVR software / hardware is my biggest beaf with BrightHouse. Channels seem to be spot on these days.


----------



## HDOrlando

Manu,


I'll be stunned if those are not in the next true HD update. TWC has little left to piggyback on and both channels are ones people would switch over. The Viacom HD Suite is now on all 7 BHN systems after only 3 months of TWC's striking a deal for it. FSC and Plus HD are going to happen.


We are getting Showtime HD OD next week but I do not really consider that a major update.


----------



## MattKey

I liked the comparison of those U-verse Dvr's with the garbage Brighthouse offers. I cannot believe how moronic and non-user friendly these Brighthouse DVR's are. Do you suppose that someone who works for Brighthouse could actually try using one sometime and maybe push the powers that be in the direction of sensibility?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/18434920
> 
> 
> I liked the comparison of those U-verse Dvr's with the garbage Brighthouse offers. I cannot believe how moronic and non-user friendly these Brighthouse DVR's are. Do you suppose that someone who works for Brighthouse could actually try using one sometime and maybe push the powers that be in the direction of sensibility?



Time Warner Cable is creating the Navigator software for the DVRs.


----------



## Nayan

Free MLB In-Demand from today thru the 11th! No HD, but my son's happy he'll be able to see quite a few games







.


----------



## Chad R

I've recently noticed a new little issue and was wondering if anyone else had seen the same thing. My picture to shiver ever so slightly up and down. It's very noticeable when there's stationary images such as the guide or info bar, station ID bugs, or graphics on the news -- and it can be very distracting and annoying. It's not the input or the TV as I switched the blu-ray out on it and everything worked fine. It's very obviously the cable.


So, is this a sign my DVR is going kaput (SA 8300HD)? Is it a line problem? Any ideas?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad R* /forum/post/18436417
> 
> 
> I've recently noticed a new little issue and was wondering if anyone else had seen the same thing. My picture to shiver ever so slightly up and down. It's very noticeable when there's stationary images such as the guide or info bar, station ID bugs, or graphics on the news -- and it can be very distracting and annoying. It's not the input or the TV as I switched the blu-ray out on it and everything worked fine. It's very obviously the cable.
> 
> 
> So, is this a sign my DVR is going kaput (SA 8300HD)? Is it a line problem? Any ideas?



Up until a few weeks ago I was seeing what I would call a twitch occasionally. This was on all HD from the 8300HD. The whole image would momentarily shift very slightly be a small amount (a pixel or 2) and correct itself almost instantaneously. I didn't try to time it but seemed to recur at intervals of several minutes. Didn't occur all the time. In the last couple of weeks this has been replaced with a momentary frame freeze. On the news, you get a still picture for a few seconds with lost audio ( a sentence or so long) followed by the program picking up again further along as if nothing had happened. I have seen this before for at least 2 years. It comes and goes and can disappear for months. Given how long I have seen this, if the DVR were at fault, I would have expected failure by now.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18434047
> 
> 
> Manu,
> 
> 
> I'll be stunned if those are not in the next true HD update. TWC has little left to piggyback on and both channels are ones people would switch over. The Viacom HD Suite is now on all 7 BHN systems after only 3 months of TWC's striking a deal for it. FSC and Plus HD are going to happen.
> 
> 
> We are getting Showtime HD OD next week but I do not really consider that a major update.



that is good news on showtime i like be able to watch the shows on my schedule and HD would make that all the better.


do you know when the next true HD update will be? I mean on wednesday United play Bayern Munich on FSC and the game is in HD. I certainly enjoyed watching it on 1050 last week (even though the lads lost) in sparkling HD.


Keep up the good work with the updates


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/18437068
> 
> 
> Up until a few weeks ago I was seeing what I would call a twitch occasionally. This was on all HD from the 8300HD. The whole image would momentarily shift very slightly be a small amount (a pixel or 2) and correct itself almost instantaneously. I didn't try to time it but seemed to recur at intervals of several minutes. Didn't occur all the time. In the last couple of weeks this has been replaced with a momentary frame freeze. On the news, you get a still picture for a few seconds with lost audio ( a sentence or so long) followed by the program picking up again further along as if nothing had happened. I have seen this before for at least 2 years. It comes and goes and can disappear for months. Given how long I have seen this, if the DVR were at fault, I would have expected failure by now.



i get this as well and even with recordings. i reset the box and viola it seems to fix the problem.


i know that sucks but its how i have delt with it.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/18433352
> 
> 
> My buddy recently go so pissed at BrightHouse by the crappy DVR software that he switched to AT&T U-Verse. Here is his report so far (he doesn't mention it but the price sounded pretty similar):
> 
> Not much to say about the internet except that it's pretty solid. Doesn't dip at peak times and they give you a router with a built in wireless (G), though I'm continuing to use my own.
> 
> 
> On the cable front, beyond the feature stuff AT&T will tell you about (like recorded show shuttling to other TVs in the house), here's some of the subtler stuff:
> 
> 
> Great DVR interface. Clean fonts, flat modern design, makes smart use of the large screen. Consistant colors, and general look. Intelligently arranged navigation. Multiple episodes of a show are collapsed under one title. Quick smooth animations between screens. BH is gaudy and painful to navigate.
> 
> FAST. Channel changes are instant, with no black between. FFW and RWD is fast and smooth. Very low lag between button push and reaction. At it's fastest rewind mode, you could get through 30 min in 10 seconds. Useful, since we only really care about the reveal on Divine Design. Amirite?
> 
> Jump ahead and back buttons. BH only gives you a jump back.
> 
> DVR scheduling on-screen, web, or iPhone/Pod/Pad app. BH only lets you schedule on screen. You can also type with the remote, old school phone texting style (not T9). BH makes you laboriously hunt and peck everyeffingletter out on screen.
> 
> TiVo-like searching by actor. Meh.
> 
> Records 4 shows at once: 2 HD, 2 SD. BH lets you record 2.
> 
> If you mistakenly zoomed past the Abed & Troy skit at the end of Community, you can rewind from the end point. Unlike BH which makes you loudly curse, then restart.
> 
> 
> These are observations after having U-verse for two days. Haven't really seen any drawbacks yet, other than a kind of ugly router-looking DVR box.
> Personally the DVR software / hardware is my biggest beaf with BrightHouse. Channels seem to be spot on these days.



Awesome (and funny) review. I cant wait until they make Uverse available here!


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad R* /forum/post/18436417
> 
> 
> I've recently noticed a new little issue and was wondering if anyone else had seen the same thing. My picture to shiver ever so slightly up and down. It's very noticeable when there's stationary images such as the guide or info bar, station ID bugs, or graphics on the news -- and it can be very distracting and annoying. It's not the input or the TV as I switched the blu-ray out on it and everything worked fine. It's very obviously the cable.
> 
> 
> So, is this a sign my DVR is going kaput (SA 8300HD)? Is it a line problem? Any ideas?



This has been going on for years. Simply switch to a 480i channel and then back to the HD channel and the problem will go away.


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/18438297
> 
> 
> i get this as well and even with recordings. i reset the box and viola it seems to fix the problem.
> 
> 
> i know that sucks but its how i have delt with it.



I saw that BHN Tampa was getting FS+ the 21st of this month on their sports pack. So hopefully it's just a matter of time for us.

http://www.tampahdtv.com/tpahd-vb/sh...t=28886&page=3 
http://img18.imageshack.us/i/imag0005.gif/ 


At least we will all be able to watch the UEFA final in HD on Fox.


----------



## Rocket_Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/18439052
> 
> 
> This has been going on for years. Simply switch to a 480i channel and then back to the HD channel and the problem will go away.



Didn't know that worked too. I can confirm that rebooting the box works.


----------



## Nayan

Did anyone else the BH call today? If not, it said all services will be unavailable from 1 a.m. until 6 a.m. for service. So I guess no late night WoW raid for me







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Manu,


I would assume the next update would be within the next 1-2 months. I will be stunned if FSC HD and Plus HD are not in the next update.


Nayan is our newspaper sleuth and as soon as she sees something, she posts it for us.


----------



## Chad R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/18439052
> 
> 
> This has been going on for years. Simply switch to a 480i channel and then back to the HD channel and the problem will go away.



Awesome! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hakemon

Hmm, I have a feature request they'll likely never do.


I had paused a movie that was on USA last night that I wanted to watch. Had to leave and go somewhere. I come back, no longer paused and it didn't even record the rest of the show for me to watch.


If it hits the pause threshold it should keep the show/movie that was on..


----------



## Barry928

Anyone have a 3D HD setup yet? Brighthouse called me today to give us a heads up they placed a 18 minute 3D HD clip on channel 1305. Scroll over to the tab labeled Masters 3D.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18455421
> 
> 
> Hmm, I have a feature request they'll likely never do.
> 
> 
> I had paused a movie that was on USA last night that I wanted to watch. Had to leave and go somewhere. I come back, no longer paused and it didn't even record the rest of the show for me to watch.
> 
> 
> If it hits the pause threshold it should keep the show/movie that was on..



I can't speak for all recorders but mine will only let you pause for 1 hour and then it starts playing so you only have the last hour that was recorded.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/18458047
> 
> 
> I can't speak for all recorders but mine will only let you pause for 1 hour and then it starts playing so you only have the last hour that was recorded.



Yea mine doesn't even do that, it just went to play and discarded what I had paused.


Anyways, Barry, no, I have no 3D. I get dual view picture, and if I sit back far enough crosseyed it works out well, haha. Btw, my TV guide is doing that funky corrupted bright house logo like how yours was doing when I was at your place. Odd.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey how do I keep a show from being deleted? It has an "!" next to all of my recordings and says it's going to be deleted in like 65 hours. i want to keep some of them for a while.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I keep getting a message that "CINEMAX is currently unavailable, Please try again later." I can get Cinemax on demand, just not the live feeds.


I called and they wanted to reboot my box. I told them ALL my boxes have this message on this channel only. I did not have time to mess with them so I watched the movie on demand in SD.


I did reboot one box, but no change.


PIA.


----------



## kevinmfx

I had the same problem last night but only with the 3 Cinemax HD channels, along with some other HDs, like Tennis HD, YES, CBSCHD.


I called and they remote rebooted and still had the problem. So I checked the SD versions of Cinemax and they were fine; when I went back to the HD channels, they were all working again.


I currently have a few channels that have no or little reception (THIS HD). If I switch to it, I can recreate the problem on those HD channels listed above, and fix it by going to the SD version. I did not try just going to any SD channel to fix it.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

This morning I checked 1251 and 251 again and they both had the Channel Not Available message. I called customer service and they scheduled a truck roll for next Saturday. I also noticed 4 or 5 other channels, ones I never watch, like E and Paladan 1372 and higher also had the message.


Well. About six hours later I dropped by for lunch and checked out all those channels and they were back on! Canceled truck roll.


What gives with these switched digital channels? Why do they seem to go off and then come back with no apparent intervention from BHN. OR, did they do something behind the scenes?


----------



## Hakemon

I have my share of SDV channel problems. When watching Adult Swim at night (cartoon network), the audio studders a LOT, video sometimes too. This shows on the DVR recordings also.


----------



## HDOrlando

Showtime HD On Demand is up on 1260.


I do not have Showtime. If someone does, please fill us all in on how much content is on the channel and what exactly is on their.


Also, a placeholder is up on Channel 138 for Game Show Network.


Two weeks from Friday and we will finally have that channel.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18475288
> 
> 
> Also, a placeholder is up on Channel 138 for Game Show Network.
> 
> 
> Two weeks from Friday and we will finally have that channel.



:::does geeky-looking happy dance:::


I am excited to get this, since it's literally been years in the making!


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18473746
> 
> 
> I have my share of SDV channel problems. When watching Adult Swim at night (cartoon network), the audio studders a LOT, video sometimes too. This shows on the DVR recordings also.



Glad you posted this. I have this exact issue while getting my Adult Swim fix. I've turned cartoon network on during the day and it doesnt seem to have any issues, only at night (same issues as you described).


----------



## Nayan

I just noticed that my recording of 24 has horrible freezing/stuttering







. Did anyone watch it live and see this, or was it just me? It's watchable but annoying and the audio doesn't cut out, just the picture freezes for a few seconds every 5 minutes.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18475288
> 
> 
> Showtime HD On Demand is up on 1260.
> 
> 
> I do not have Showtime. If someone does, please fill us all in on how much content is on the channel and what exactly is on their.
> 
> 
> Also, a placeholder is up on Channel 138 for Game Show Network.
> 
> 
> Two weeks from Friday and we will finally have that channel.


*

Main Menu*


All Things Tudor

Movies

Series

Twilight


*Movie Menu*


The Bank Job

Family That Preys

I Hate Valentine

Quantum Solace

Religulous

Save Last Dance

Saw V

Stigmata

Transporter 3


*Series*


Nurse Jackie

Tudors Season 4

US of Tara

Californication

Dexter


----------



## Rick Kalinowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/18473741
> 
> 
> This morning I checked 1251 and 251 again and they both had the Channel Not Available message. I called customer service and they scheduled a truck roll for next Saturday. I also noticed 4 or 5 other channels, ones I never watch, like E and Paladan 1372 and higher also had the message.
> 
> 
> Well. About six hours later I dropped by for lunch and checked out all those channels and they were back on! Canceled truck roll.
> 
> 
> What gives with these switched digital channels? Why do they seem to go off and then come back with no apparent intervention from BHN. OR, did they do something behind the scenes?



IS 1326 MSNBCHD a SDV channel? I just got the message that MSNBCHD is not available at this time try again later. I called customer service and they tried to say it is my box.


----------



## kmdinteractive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18477731
> 
> 
> I just noticed that my recording of 24 has horrible freezing/stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did anyone watch it live and see this, or was it just me? It's watchable but annoying and the audio doesn't cut out, just the picture freezes for a few seconds every 5 minutes.



I watched it about 20 minutes behind live from the scheduled recording. Ran just fine for me. This happened ALL the time to me when I first moved into my neighborhood. After replacing some splitters in my house and more neighbors moving in the cable stabilized. I *almost* traded in my precious 8300HD for the HDC or the Samsung, but they were out of both.


----------



## HDOrlando

RUQRU,


Thanks!


It's nothing I'd be hugely excited about. I hope HBO's has a better selection when we get it.


Rick: MSNBC HD is an SDV channel. I hate when those channels are down especially MSNBC as I absoultely love that channel.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18477731
> 
> 
> I just noticed that my recording of 24 has horrible freezing/stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did anyone watch it live and see this, or was it just me? It's watchable but annoying and the audio doesn't cut out, just the picture freezes for a few seconds every 5 minutes.



I recorded it and watched it last night... no problems whatsoever.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18477731
> 
> 
> I just noticed that my recording of 24 has horrible freezing/stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did anyone watch it live and see this, or was it just me? It's watchable but annoying and the audio doesn't cut out, just the picture freezes for a few seconds every 5 minutes.



Watched 24 after it was completely recorded and there were no problems observed.


----------



## Hakemon

So no one with an 8300HD knows how to keep a show. I got like a couple hours left before the box decides to delete a show.


EVERY recording now has the red "!" next to it's name.. It's automatically marking every newly recorded show to be deleted, even when I have only used 1% of the HD.


----------



## km106

Select the show and choose the first option which I think is called "recording options". Then you have to change it from "keep until space it needed" to "manually delete" or something like that. If you do it right, there will be a green icon next to the show instead of the red !.


----------



## Hakemon

Cool it worked, thanks.


Anyone see a channel freak out like this before?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxhenGXlEmk


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18483143
> 
> 
> Cool it worked, thanks.
> 
> 
> Anyone see a channel freak out like this before?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxhenGXlEmk



Looks like it was most likely a videotape or tape machine screwup at the Hallmark studio, considering it was a show as old as Cheers. The tape is originally in analog format which is digitized and upconverted, so any interferences or sync loss would still show up on the digital signal. You can tell its analog because you can see the thin VBI at the top of the screen.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/18485674
> 
> 
> Looks like it was most likely a videotape or tape machine screwup at the Hallmark studio, considering it was a show as old as Cheers. The tape is originally in analog format which is digitized and upconverted, so any interferences or sync loss would still show up on the digital signal. You can tell its analog because you can see the thin VBI at the top of the screen.



Yea but if you look closely the Hallmark logo also spazzes with it, then dissapears after the incident.


Not to mention, it goes out of the 4:3 area flying across the 16:9 space.. If it failed in the analog domain I'd see it freaking out in the 4:3 space and the hallmark logo unaffected by it.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18480395
> 
> 
> RUQRU,
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> It's nothing I'd be hugely excited about. I hope HBO's has a better selection when we get it.
> 
> 
> Rick: MSNBC HD is an SDV channel. I hate when those channels are down especially MSNBC as I absoultely love that channel.




Yes, I agree, but I love On Demand channels! Sometimes you just want to watch a movie and there is usually something OD to watch. I hope they do HBO HD, MAX HD and STARZ HD OD too.


----------



## HDOrlando

Apparently FIOS and Comcast have HBO HD OD.


I bet we get it by the end of the year. We probably have a better chance of getting it then the rest of the West Coast HD HBO's.


----------



## Hakemon

Is there a commercial skip option on these things?


----------



## ben12345

An inside information of when Road Runner "Lighting" service will be available? I todays Sentinel it said "this summer". It says it will be 40 Mbps.

It says the current highest speed available is 20 Mbps. Does anyone have the 20 Mbps service and do you really get 20?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben12345* /forum/post/18518067
> 
> 
> An inside information of when Road Runner "Lighting" service will be available? I todays Sentinel it said "this summer". It says it will be 40 Mbps.
> 
> It says the current highest speed available is 20 Mbps. Does anyone have the 20 Mbps service and do you really get 20?



Being the fact that I have the 10Mbps Standard, and can barely stream Youtube, I can safely say this Lightning will be a waste of money in my opinion.


It's weird too, I can stream Netflix HD with no problem, Youtube 480p, barely.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18518079
> 
> 
> Being the fact that I have the 10Mbps Standard, and can barely stream Youtube, I can safely say this Lightning will be a waste of money in my opinion.
> 
> 
> It's weird too, I can stream Netflix HD with no problem, Youtube 480p, barely.



Something is wrong somewhere.


I have 20Mbps service and I get 20Mbps all the time. Infact, I get the full 30Mbps from speed boost. The only time I EVER had speed issues with TWC/BHN in the 12 years I've been a customer has been due to bad signal strength from a degraded line from the tap.


*EDIT* And extra $15/mo more for Lightning over Turbo. I don't think that's worth it. The price of Turbo is already up there when compared to 20Mbps speeds or greater from other cable providers. I think I'll wait until they re-adjust pricing and give everyone "free" speed upgrades again.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18518122
> 
> 
> Something is wrong somewhere.
> 
> 
> I have 20Mbps service and I get 20Mbps all the time. Infact, I get the full 30Mbps from speed boost. The only time I EVER had speed issues with TWC/BHN in the 12 years I've been a customer has been due to bad signal strength from a degraded line from the tap.
> 
> 
> I hope the new Lightning service becomes a free upgrade for RR Turbo customers.



Oh, I get 10Mbps in all sorts of speed tests.


This is NOT a sign of bad wiring, this is a sign of bad ROUTING at Bright Houses end. And if you hope that kind of free upgrade, I home standard customers get the old Turbo speeds and Lite users get the old Standard speeds.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18518138
> 
> 
> Oh, I get 10Mbps in all sorts of speed tests.
> 
> 
> This is NOT a sign of bad wiring, this is a sign of bad ROUTING at Bright Houses end. And if you hope that kind of free upgrade, I home standard customers get the old Turbo speeds and Lite users get the old Standard speeds.



BrightHouse only has control of routing to a certain point. I've personally had to deal with routing issues between ISP's and it's a major nightmare to try and get the right people involved who can actually sort it out.


Found the article online and see it's $30 more over standard ($15 over Turbo). BHN will eventually re-rate and bump up the base speed of 10 while keeping the prices the same (just like they did when they went 7 -> 10 and 15 -> 20. They need to keep up with U-Verse and Comcast offers in Orlando area, and other ISP's in their other markets. I'm sure the 40 Mbps deal is a response to U-Verse now offering 24 Mbps for $65/mo.


----------



## loudo38

My 10 Mbps is very close to what is advertised as.


----------



## ben12345

How does speed boost work. Do you get the extra speed all the time or does it come and go? I assume you would prefer to have 30Mbps all the time.






HDClown said:


> I have 20Mbps service and I get 20Mbps all the time. Infact, I get the full 30Mbps from speed boost.


----------



## M32137

Hello everyone. I had a quick question regarding my BHN box. My family ordered Crazy Heart on demand (HD) and the left surround and center channels are swapped. All the dialogue is behind us. Is this a common BHN issue? I've never come across this before. Thanks.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/18518322
> 
> 
> My 10 Mbps is very close to what is advertised as.



I find speed tests only testing one port. I'd like to see a speed test utility that checks multiple ports to check against throttling.


----------



## Hakemon

Everyone should try this.

http://www.youtube.com/my_speed 


This is VERY helpful..


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18519903
> 
> 
> Everyone should try this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/my_speed
> 
> 
> This is VERY helpful..



That streams at an average of around 18000 kps for me in 720p mode. It would hit 20000 to 21000 at certain times in the video. Right where it should be.


----------



## JH2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18519903
> 
> 
> Everyone should try this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/my_speed
> 
> 
> This is VERY helpful..



I got between 8.6 to 10.2 in Titusville. I have BHN standard (10).


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben12345* /forum/post/18518067
> 
> 
> An inside information of when Road Runner "Lighting" service will be available? I todays Sentinel it said "this summer". It says it will be 40 Mbps.
> 
> It says the current highest speed available is 20 Mbps. Does anyone have the 20 Mbps service and do you really get 20?



I did a speed test this morning and with Turboboost, or whatever they call it, I was getting about 32 MBs and it then settled in at about 28 MBs.


I am not sure I will be willing to pay $15 for some additional speed. Since what I have now seems pretty fast.


I subscribe to the Turbo level which I think they advertise as up to 20 MBs


----------



## Hakemon

Oh Bright House, how you really just upset me yet again. They never cease to amaze me.


I was WOKEN up by their trucks at midnight. Yes, MIDNIGHT, opening and closing doors, truck engines just running and idling, bright lights, etc.. They were tearing apart the pedestal...


Get this, now my internet power is BAD again.


Receive Power Level

1.8 dBmV

Transmit Power Level

55.3 dBmV


Before they did this, the transmit power level was like 45..


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18526328
> 
> 
> Oh Bright House, how you really just upset me yet again. They never cease to amaze me.
> 
> 
> I was WOKEN up by their trucks at midnight. Yes, MIDNIGHT, opening and closing doors, truck engines just running and idling, bright lights, etc.. They were tearing apart the pedestal...
> 
> 
> Get this, now my internet power is BAD again.
> 
> 
> Receive Power Level
> 
> 1.8 dBmV
> 
> Transmit Power Level
> 
> 55.3 dBmV
> 
> 
> Before they did this, the transmit power level was like 45..



Maybe they read this site and are TRYING to get back at you. Imagine what they could do when your not home.


----------



## ben12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/18524811
> 
> 
> I did a speed test this morning and with Turboboost, or whatever they call it, I was getting about 32 MBs and it then settled in at about 28 MBs.
> 
> 
> I subscribe to the Turbo level which I think they advertise as up to 20 MBs




I think they call it Speed Boost but no one at BHS can explain how it works.

I just had Turbo installed. I asked how do you get the extra "speed boost" to take the speed up to 30 MBs. The guy said he thinks it happens automatically when volume is down on the lines but he was not sure.


I had DSL with a maximum speed of 10 MBs and Turbo does give me 20 MBs.


----------



## HDClown

Speed Boost is automatic. It's designed to kick in for larger file downloads or streaming as opposed to short bursts of general web browsing.


What algorithm they use to determine when to kick in and how much extra bandwidth it uses... who knows. I've sustained 30 Mbps for a few minutes at a time, and usually sustain 22-23 Mbps when I'm doing usenet binary downloading in the late evening. It would make sense that the mechanism allows more boosting when useage is low (late evening), but I've also seen it boost during peak hours as well.


----------



## Nayan

Found one in Florida Today, page 7A. Unfortunately no new channels coming just some shuffling and renaming:


On May 27th C-Span2 will no longer be carried in analog on channel 98 but it will still be available in digital only on 196.


On May 27th Zap2it will be relocated to channel 98.


May 31st Fine Living is no more, rebranded as The Cooking Channel and remaining on channel 180.


June 1st On Demand programming for A&E will be relocated from channel 308 to channel 304 which is Primetime On Demand.



Well that's kind of disappointing. I was hoping to see a new channel or two (and no, the Cooking Channel doesn't count







). Maybe next month we'll be given our pittance.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18540195
> 
> 
> Found one in Florida Today, page 7A. Unfortunately no new channels coming just some shuffling and renaming:
> 
> 
> On May 27th C-Span2 will no longer be carried in analog on channel 98 but it will still be available in digital only on 196.
> 
> 
> On May 27th Zap2it will be relocated to channel 98.
> 
> 
> May 31st Fine Living is no more, rebranded as The Cooking Channel and remaining on channel 180.
> 
> 
> June 1st On Demand programming for A&E will be relocated from channel 308 to channel 304 which is Primetime On Demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's kind of disappointing. I was hoping to see a new channel or two (and no, the Cooking Channel doesn't count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Maybe next month we'll be given our pittance.



For Orange, Seminole & Osceola Counties, only the rebranding of Fine Living and the On-Demand changes apply. This is per the notice in the Orlando Sentinel.


----------



## mgsports

Zap2it TV TWCKC doesn't even have it.


----------



## Nayan

I guess we all got different ones today then? They usually lump them all together but when I looked at the FT one it says Brevard County and I don't remember the other ones being specific. Oh well, I shall remain on the lookout







.


----------



## HDOrlando

It blows to get a legal notice with no new channels.


At least we get GSN this Friday.


One thing to note, from March 5 to September 5 last year, we had a six-month HD drought.


During that time we only got ION HD retransmitted and those changes to the HD Pak (HDNet and HDNet Movies for Smithsonian and Mav tv)


We also got HD Showcase free and they added Smithsonian HD OD for the pak people.


Hopefully, we do not have a huge drought again.


In the end, we are all craving that next legal notice.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18543670
> 
> 
> It blows to get a legal notice with no new channels.
> 
> 
> At least we get GSN this Friday.
> 
> 
> One thing to note, from March 5 to September 5 last year, we had a six-month HD drought.
> 
> 
> During that time we only got ION HD retransmitted and those changes to the HD Pak (HDNet and HDNet Movies for Smithsonian and Mav tv)
> 
> 
> We also got HD Showcase free and they added Smithsonian HD OD for the pak people.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we do not have a huge drought again.
> 
> 
> In the end, we are all craving that next legal notice.



Hey HD i saw you asked a question on the tampa brighthouse forum about Fox Soccer Plus. Do we know anything yet?


----------



## HDOrlando

It did launch in Tampa. It's surprising Fox Soccer HD did not launch with it.


Those two along with Nat Geo Wild HD should be in our next update. Not sure when that will be though.


----------



## Hakemon












Directly after I saw this 4mbps streaming speed i got 10mbps in the speed tests.


Hmm..


----------



## Nayan

This really sucks:

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/366989...entertainment/ 


I am a 'nerd' as I liked the B-movies and shows they had. It wasn't a Saturday afternoon/evening without such greats as Gargoyle, Disaster Zone: Volcano in New York and others. This really irks me. Isn't there enough testosterone on TV as it is? I guess Netflix is where I'll need to get my fix of the truly cheezy from now on.


----------



## HDOrlando

I do not like the idea of the Chef show on Sy Fy. They have become a network that has sold out their roots for bigger ratings much like G4 and others mentioned in the article did.


While I'm not a star trek guy, I do like those Saturday movies they sometimes show like Wrong Turn, Rest Stop, etc. Basically, the horror stuff as long as it does not involve exotic animals. I hope they will keep these.


However, it is not ok to rebrand the whole network. They better not dump those movies.


One thing that could happen is NBC Universal could always launch a second network for Sci Fi which could be made into a hardcore Sci-Fi channel much like how Chiller is a horror channel and Sleuth a crime channel.


I just hope this re-branding does not go too far.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18555345
> 
> 
> It did launch in Tampa. It's surprising Fox Soccer HD did not launch with it.
> 
> 
> Those two along with Nat Geo Wild HD should be in our next update. Not sure when that will be though.





thanks.. i was hoping beyond hope that FS+ would be available to this market as the Liverpool chelsea game is on sunday morning on FS+ followed by the Manchester United Sunderland game on FSC. Apparently the folks over in tampa (brighthouse) are bigger soccer nerds then i am...


----------



## HDOrlando

Hang in there Manu. I'll say it again, I'll be stunned if it's not in our next update. Hopefully that update will be soon and we will not have a six-month HD drought like last year.


Everyone: GSN should be up around 12:15 AM tonight (last two updates Viacom Suite and Showtime HD OD) went up then.


We are close to 15 hours from finally having...........................................


GSNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


I'll probably stay up till 12:30 tonight just to finally see it.


----------



## Nayan

LOL you sound like my son! He's been counting down the hours as well. I am excited about this myself, but I do hope we don't have another drought like last year. That was painful. On a side note, anyone having trouble with Style HD? I haven't been able to get it all week as it tells me it's unavailable.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18557351
> 
> 
> Hang in there Manu. I'll say it again, I'll be stunned if it's not in our next update. Hopefully that update will be soon and we will not have a six-month HD drought like last year.
> 
> 
> Everyone: GSN should be up around 12:15 AM tonight (last two updates Viacom Suite and Showtime HD OD) went up then.
> 
> 
> We are close to 15 hours from finally having...........................................
> 
> 
> GSNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!
> 
> 
> I'll probably stay up till 12:30 tonight just to finally see it.



GSN is live on my Moxi on channel 738. 138 still has the coming soon graphic.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18557351
> 
> 
> Hang in there Manu. I'll say it again, I'll be stunned if it's not in our next update. Hopefully that update will be soon and we will not have a six-month HD drought like last year.
> 
> 
> Everyone: GSN should be up around 12:15 AM tonight (last two updates Viacom Suite and Showtime HD OD) went up then.
> 
> 
> We are close to 15 hours from finally having...........................................
> 
> 
> GSNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!
> 
> 
> I'll probably stay up till 12:30 tonight just to finally see it.



im trying to but this sounds to me like they are in no hurry for it to happen. oh well.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jax,


Whats a moxi?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18561422
> 
> 
> Jax,
> 
> 
> Whats a moxi?



A retail HD DVR.

http://moxi.com/us/home.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Got ya!


Nayan: I am a lot like your son. I've wanted this channel for over 10 years and one of customers' biggest beefs with BHN will finally be over soon.


I'm predicting they will flip the switch at 12:15 AM like they did with the Viacom HD Suite/Hallmark and Showtime HD OD.


----------



## HDOrlando

The switch flipped at 1:15 AM.


I looked at the guide and then went to sleep.


While we missed the good days of GSN, I am excited about watching Card Sharks and Deal or No Deal.


It is great that we finally have GSN.


Now, we all await the next legal notice in the paper that actually informs of new HD channels coming and hopefully one day Boomerang.


----------



## Nayan

As soon as programming started my son turned it on. It's great to see these old shows I grew up with! So besides soccer, what else does everyone want? Weather Channel? Boomerang? Nat Geo Wild? Cooking Channel? Sports packages in HD?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18564181
> 
> 
> As soon as programming started my son turned it on. It's great to see these old shows I grew up with! So besides soccer, what else does everyone want? Weather Channel? Boomerang? Nat Geo Wild? Cooking Channel? Sports packages in HD?



As I have said repeatedly I WANT HDNET BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is my list to having the perfect HD lineup for my TV so it's all HD all the time.


Available HD Channels


1) NFL Network/RedZone HD (I'd love those 8 games and Football shows)

2) The Weather Channel HD (For the Storm Stories and other shows. Live Action Weather is something you can feel when watching it especially wind and tornados.)

3) Tru TV HD (NCAA Tourney next year and the occasional show)

4) Lifetime HD (Have a good movie once in a while)

5) World Fishing Network HD (Love seeing the beautiful outdoors in HD)

6) Sundance Channel HD (Occasional movie)

7) The Sportsman Channel HD (Ditto on 5)


For the record guys and gals, I do get out but live in the suburbs and love to see the beautiful country, mountains and water.


Channels I'd like to see become available in HD


1) Chiller (Been rumored since 07 or 08)

2) Sleuth (Ditto)

3) GSN (Would not have much HD but in 1000's)

4) Military Channel (History and Combat stories)

5) Boomerang (Same as GSN)


Premium Stuff


1) West Coast HD HBO's with HBO HD On Demand

2) HD PPV for NBA League Pass

3) HD PPV For MLB Extra Innings


SD (Stuff we do not have at all)


1) NFL Network

2) World Fishing Network

3) Boomerang


It would also be nice to have This TV and RTN in HD but doubt they go that route anytime soon/have any HD. At least they are in my 1000's.


----------



## jstrauser

NFL Network and NFL RedZone are the only major misses for me and thousands of others.


Time Warner / BHN really needs to get off their A** before the season starts and get the deal done, they are the only major provider that doesn't have the NFL channels.


DirecTV = yes

Dish = yes

U-Verse = yes

FIOS = yes

Comcast = yes

Time Warner / BHN = no!


----------



## aerick79

Hey everybody. I searched without any luck. My question is is there a list of all Clear qam channels? Thanks


----------



## JaxFLBear

Not going to happen until the NFL either drops their asking price and/or allows them to place the channel on a tier. I'm on TWC/BHNs side on this one.


----------



## jspENC

Tropo is wide open in SE North Carolina. Picking up several Orlando channels this evening including CW 18, WMFE, WKCF, WKMG, and WOFL!


----------



## mgsports

What is Tropo because maybe I could use it in Olathe,KS and Orlando Stations.

World of More anytime soon in Orlando on Comcast?


----------



## HDOrlando

On NFL Network, Comcast and Cox are the only major cable systems with it.


Jax pretty much summed up my position. It's also pathetic how NFL Network complains about cable not carrying NFL Sunday while they screw everyone over by only offering NFL Sunday Ticket to DTV.


----------



## Hakemon

Can't access facebook right now but can on phone.


Traceroute reveals, I am not crazy!

Code:


Code:


traceroute to www.facebook.com (66.220.146.11), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  172.24.1.1 (172.24.1.1)  0.600 ms  0.385 ms  0.251 ms
 2  10.111.128.1 (10.111.128.1)  7.478 ms  8.650 ms  8.488 ms
 3  gig-4-0-3-102.orldflaabv-rtr1.cfl.rr.com (24.95.233.108)  8.729 ms  8.161 ms  10.744 ms
 4  198.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.198)  9.478 ms  11.411 ms  7.984 ms
 5  77.228.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com (24.95.228.77)  12.235 ms  10.167 ms  20.980 ms
 6  ge-1-3-0.cr1.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.104)  18.475 ms  20.909 ms  17.737 ms
 7  ae-1-0.pr0.atl20.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.177)  26.965 ms  18.661 ms  18.981 ms
 8  64.209.106.17 (64.209.106.17)  24.973 ms  27.144 ms  26.975 ms
 9  facebook-inc.tengigabitethernet2-4.ar5.dca3.gblx.net (64.213.54.10)  33.968 ms  33.653 ms  35.514 ms
10  ae1.bb01.iad1.tfbnw.net (204.15.20.118)  50.961 ms  35.656 ms  38.217 ms
11  xe-7-1-0.bb01.pao1.tfbnw.net (74.119.76.172)  163.139 ms  127.091 ms *
12  xe-1-3-0.dr02.snc4.tfbnw.net (74.119.76.159)  128.569 ms  126.130 ms  134.407 ms
13  eth-18-2.csw02a.snc4.tfbnw.net (74.119.76.99)  138.152 ms
    eth-18-25.csw02a.snc4.tfbnw.net (74.119.77.33)  138.588 ms
    eth-18-2.csw02b.snc4.tfbnw.net (74.119.76.103)  141.585 ms
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * *


----------



## jstrauser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18573970
> 
> 
> On NFL Network, Comcast and Cox are the only major cable systems with it.
> 
> 
> Jax pretty much summed up my position. It's also pathetic how NFL Network complains about cable not carrying NFL Sunday while they screw everyone over by only offering NFL Sunday Ticket to DTV.



I agree, NFL Sunday Ticket should be available, but they have a deal that they have to honor and if DTV is willing to pay, I don't blame them for taking the deal. BHN (via InDemand) doesn't quite get it with out of market sports on MLB/NBA/NHL anyway - their lack of HD there is very poor compared to DTV. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy with BHN overall, but this is glaring hole in my programming.


I also don't buy the distinction between having NBA and MLB channels on basic digital tier but insisting that NHL and NFL are sports only tier.


Time Warner is the only one of top 5 sized carriers to not have NFL Network and clearly it isn't a niche channel compared to other crap that we already have. I'd have no problem paying for it a la carte, but that isn't happening from what I can tell, so there has to be some give by the NFL or Time Warner to make this happen - it is like two stubborn children refusing to agree and it only hurts the customer.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aerick79* /forum/post/18572165
> 
> 
> Hey everybody. I searched without any luck. My question is is there a list of all Clear qam channels? Thanks



It used to be here:

Official Bright House clear QAM channel list: http://cfl.brighthouse.com/uploadedf...dy_line_up.pdf 


But it looks like they removed it. I think everything below 98 that is HD is clear QAM.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/18586422
> 
> 
> It used to be here:
> 
> Official Bright House clear QAM channel list: http://cfl.brighthouse.com/uploadedf...dy_line_up.pdf
> 
> 
> But it looks like they removed it. I think everything below 98 that is HD is clear QAM.



I went looking for it and it appears to be gone







. No info under cable cards at all. Maybe they are doing away with them?


----------



## Nayan

I think Manu willl be very happy:


Florida Today, page 7A:


Coming June 8th, the following new HD channels will be added on the SDV system:


Fox Soccer Channel HD on channel 1159

Nat Geo WILD HD on channel 1355


The following channels will be added to the Sports Pack:


Fox Soccer Plus on channel 114

Fox Soccer Plus HD on channel 1160


On June 8th, WVEN (Univision) HD will be available on channel 1018.


Also on June 8th FOX Movie channel will be available as part of the Movie Pack on channel 178. The Movie Pack costs $4.99/month.


On June 30th, News and World On Demand will be renamed History and Nature on Demand and remain on channel 301.



Well there it is kids. Nat Geo Wild will be a nice add and finally soccer fans will get some love from BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

I told everyone that Fox Soccer HD, Fox Soccer Plus HD and Nat Geo Wild HD would be in the next update much like I did the Viacom HD Suite and it came true.


I am happy for our Soccer fans especially you Manu.


This leaves The Weather Channel HD, Gospel Music Channel HD and The Sportsman Channel HD as the only other non-premium channels on BHN systems that we do not have.


It is disappointing that Fox Movie Channel is moving to the digital movie pack with IFC and the Encore stuff. I wish IFC would move off that package again. When FMC goes HD, it might make that package worth getting.


In the end, while I'll watch nothing on this update, it's good to get new HD channels and am very happy for Manu.


----------



## daballs

Yay, Fox Soccer!!! Just in time for the end of the EPL season...... :-(


----------



## VGPOP

Well, my girlfiend will be happy and her "telenovelas". Univision HD is coming up.


Just in time for World Cup in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

In other news, Time Warner has a deal for The Cooking Channel HD and BHN Orlando could piggyback on it given how little deals they have left.


This should give Nayan hope for that channel she so badly wants.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18597568
> 
> 
> I think Manu willl be very happy:
> 
> 
> Florida Today, page 7A:
> 
> 
> Coming June 8th, the following new HD channels will be added on the SDV system:
> 
> 
> Fox Soccer Channel HD on channel 1159
> 
> Nat Geo WILD HD on channel 1355
> 
> 
> The following channels will be added to the Sports Pack:
> 
> 
> Fox Soccer Plus on channel 114
> 
> Fox Soccer Plus HD on channel 1160
> 
> 
> On June 8th, WVEN (Univision) HD will be available on channel 1018.
> 
> 
> Also on June 8th FOX Movie channel will be available as part of the Movie Pack on channel 178. The Movie Pack costs $4.99/month.
> 
> 
> On June 30th, News and World On Demand will be renamed History and Nature on Demand and remain on channel 301.
> 
> 
> 
> Well there it is kids. Nat Geo Wild will be a nice add and finally soccer fans will get some love from BHN.



well yes i am happy about the fsc plus but since today is the last game of the season and my team is on fs plus its infuriating especially since those living in tampa already have the channel. I wonder what orlando bhn was thinking that perhaps we will put the channel on before the world cup? which is not being aired on FSC at all. Now since it appears i wont have to pay the 14.99 per month that setanta charges for the same coverage i can deal with it.


----------



## manufanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/18600182
> 
> 
> Yay, Fox Soccer!!! Just in time for the end of the EPL season...... :-(



based on the date of turn on (june 8) one really must think that the orlando bhn folks actually thought that FSC had something to do with the world cup.


Well at least we have it from the start of next year.


----------



## heyitsme

This weekdn I'm experiencing a lot of "this channel is currently unavailable" anb "on demand is unavailable" specifically for Showtime HD's and a few others. Is it just me?


----------



## Barry928

Try rebooting the box sitting right on the unavailable channel. That has worked for me a couple times.


----------



## DKubicki

Hi Guys,

Anyone notice pixelization with fast motion scenes with the Samsung DVR? Seems like it has just started the past couple of months. I have a Panasonic V10 Plasma so I don't think it is the TV, I also don't see it on Blu-Ray.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/18607560
> 
> 
> This weekdn I'm experiencing a lot of "this channel is currently unavailable" anb "on demand is unavailable" specifically for Showtime HD's and a few others. Is it just me?



I have noticed this occasionally. Reboot did not work. The channel(s) just came back after an undetermined amount of time. Calls to "customer service" yielded no answers other than to send a technician. I never bothered. Seems kind of random.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey I'm using the tampa bay Bright house right now, and their 8300 DVR's go to 4x fast forward!


my 8300 (same model, HD not HDC), only goes to 3x.. I want that 4x too...


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Anyone have this problem before? I have an 8300HDC. Over the last couple of days I noticed it having problems playing back a show while recording 2 other shows. The video being watched would pause every few minutes for 10 seconds or so and then resume. Quite annoying. Then it started not recording some of the shows.


Tonight I was having the pauses again, so I decided to just wait until all recordings were done. At just after 10 I noticed that it wasn't recording like it should, so I turned it back on and tuned the channel and hit record and that no longer works. Log says "Not recorded because the channel was not available (2)" which is stupid since I'm looking at the channel.


So I did a pull-the-plug reboot and it froze in it's countdown at 1, so I did a press-n-hold the power button reboot and it came all the way up...... but all my settings we're gone, favorites gone, previously recorded shows gone.... but the log still shows some of the previously recorded items, but they now have the status of "The set-top was unable to record this program (7)".


I can still tune into channels, just no longer record. I guess it's time to swap it out for yet another box, which sucks cause it hasn't been that long since I got this one. I'll probably get another 8300HDC since it's been mostly reliable when it comes to recordings. Do the Samsung's still suck with bugginess, or is there a better alternative now? I don't mind the slowness of the 8300HDC. I'd rather have slow and reliable than fast and crash-prone. I also like that the Guide Group-by-Favorites feature is in the HDC while it was lost in the older 8300HD and the HDC's picture quality is better than the HD.


What are the current models Brighthouse offers?


----------



## HDClown

Cisco 8640HDC is the current DVR BHN is giving out in Orlando. They come with 320g HDD's. There is an HDMI bug in the current software that causes it to get stuck at 480i, so you would need to use component. There is already a fix for it that TWC has started to roll out (ODN software 3.2). No idea when BHN will roll it out. We are still on 3.1.3 ODN for the 8640HDC.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Ended up with another 8300HDC because they didn't have any 8640s, so I'm at least back to what I'm used to.


----------



## RADEN305

Yayy for Univision HD. Only time I watch that channel is for soccer as I prefer the spanish commentators. Great for the World Cup.


----------



## Nayan

I have the song "Final Countdown" on my mind. Why? Because for the past 2 hours (of course it HAD to be at the end of the Magic game!) my screen goes blank and my box has an 'r' and a countdown timer. r985, r984, r983, etc. right down to 0 then it reboots itself and all is well until a few minutes later and it starts again. Is my box going to, well, you know







. This is happening on my HD-DVR box only. The normal, non HD-DVR is showing no signs of this.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That sucks!


Not sure why it would do that but doubt BHN would intentionally do that during the Magic game. They usually do it overnight.


I do not have any DVR's so nothing happened to me.


Raden: I am happy you are getting something you like in the next update.


It would have been nice to get some other stuff on BHN systems like The Weather Channel HD and The Sportsman's Channel HD.


----------



## Nayan

Well, it finally quit counting down and I was able to watch my recorded programs last night (I was away last week so I had quite a bit of catching up to do!), but I think it's time to trade it in for a new one. As I had posted a few pages ago I still am having issues with it not recording all the way and it happened again last week. While I was in the office Saturday I spied a really cute box (hey, I'm a girl! I like cute things







) but of course I didn't ask if it was HD or not. It was a sleek looking black box and the time/channel was in blue instead of green. Anyone have this box or know if it's an HD-DVR? I liked my 8300 and have no problem getting another one but I'm game for trying something new too.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18642847
> 
> 
> I have the song "Final Countdown" on my mind. Why? Because for the past 2 hours (of course it HAD to be at the end of the Magic game!) my screen goes blank and my box has an 'r' and a countdown timer. r985, r984, r983, etc. right down to 0 then it reboots itself and all is well until a few minutes later and it starts again. Is my box going to, well, you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is happening on my HD-DVR box only. The normal, non HD-DVR is showing no signs of this.



Happened to me too. What does everyone recommend wife respect to BHN DVRs? Is the 8300HD still the way to go?


----------



## Passenger57

Just got my latest piece of BHN propoganda mail, pimping their BrightHouse Combo Plus package, and an interesting bullet point stuck out to me. All I can say is it's about time:

*COMING SOON...Remote DVR Manager*, program your DVR from any computer with internet access!


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/18645730
> 
> 
> Just got my latest piece of BHN propoganda mail, pimping their BrightHouse Combo Plus package, and an interesting bullet point stuck out to me. All I can say is it's about time:
> 
> *COMING SOON...Remote DVR Manager*, program your DVR from any computer with internet access!



Yes, I saw that as well. TWC already has the software done and they are doing the first roll-out in one of their NC markets. Remote scheduling through the website. I suspect we'll get it in BHM Orlando within the next 30-60 days.


Hopefully the next big feature they work on is multi-room viewing.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/18645730
> 
> 
> Just got my latest piece of BHN propoganda mail, pimping their BrightHouse Combo Plus package, and an interesting bullet point stuck out to me. All I can say is it's about time:
> 
> *COMING SOON...Remote DVR Manager*, program your DVR from any computer with internet access!



It is available on DirecTV, via Computer and some phones. You will love that feature.


----------



## HDClown

See the TWC Navigator thread for a preview of what Remote DVR Manager offers

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post18646758


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18644411
> 
> 
> Well, it finally quit counting down and I was able to watch my recorded programs last night (I was away last week so I had quite a bit of catching up to do!), but I think it's time to trade it in for a new one. As I had posted a few pages ago I still am having issues with it not recording all the way and it happened again last week. While I was in the office Saturday I spied a really cute box (hey, I'm a girl! I like cute things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but of course I didn't ask if it was HD or not. It was a sleek looking black box and the time/channel was in blue instead of green. Anyone have this box or know if it's an HD-DVR? I liked my 8300 and have no problem getting another one but I'm game for trying something new too.



sounds like the Cisco hd-dvr box i cant remember the model number but it has a 320gb drive.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks xteddyx. I'll be heading down later this week so hopefully they'll have one for me.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/18648727
> 
> 
> sounds like the Cisco hd-dvr box i cant remember the model number but it has a 320gb drive.



Cisco 8640HDC is what comes with the 320gb HDD"s, and those are the boxes BHN is giving out if they have them in stock. "C" model boxes don't support eSATA drives because it's not supported in the ODN software they run. So if you have an eSATA drive and want to use it, you want to get a model that doesn't end in "C". I'm not sure about USB drives on the "C" models.


----------



## Hakemon

I just lost Discovery HD, and it's coming back slowly, but very bad.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18646558
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that as well. TWC already has the software done and they are doing the first roll-out in one of their NC markets. Remote scheduling through the website. I suspect we'll get it in BHM Orlando within the next 30-60 days.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the next big feature they work on is multi-room viewing.



Multi room may be coming late 2010. All I can say about that.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18659907
> 
> 
> Multi room may be coming late 2010. All I can say about that.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18649743
> 
> 
> Cisco 8640HDC is what comes with the 320gb HDD"s, and those are the boxes BHN is giving out if they have them in stock. "C" model boxes don't support eSATA drives because it's not supported in the ODN software they run. So if you have an eSATA drive and want to use it, you want to get a model that doesn't end in "C". I'm not sure about USB drives on the "C" models.



Could also be the new Sammy boxes. They have 320 hard drives as well and are pretty sleek looking.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18659907
> 
> 
> Multi room may be coming late 2010. All I can say about that.



This says it all:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...os_Tick_Up.php 


Just becomes an issue of timeline.


----------



## HDClown

Has anyone who uses their own router behidn thier cable modem had issues over the past 2 nights where they had to reboot their routers to get internet access? My router (Cisco ASA Firewall) tries to renew it's IP sometime in the whee morning hours and the cable modem fails to give it an IP address. I have to power cycle my cable modem, and then tell my router to try and pull an IP address from it. This has happened the past 2 nights between midnight and 3am (roughly).


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18661277
> 
> 
> Has anyone who uses their own router behidn thier cable modem had issues over the past 2 nights where they had to reboot their routers to get internet access? My router (Cisco ASA Firewall) tries to renew it's IP sometime in the whee morning hours and the cable modem fails to give it an IP address. I have to power cycle my cable modem, and then tell my router to try and pull an IP address from it. This has happened the past 2 nights between midnight and 3am (roughly).



I have not had that problem. I have an SA cable modem with phone (sorry I don't know the model) and a vpn router to connect to the office and a dual band wireless router set up as an access point only. All has been functioning fine. I think I'd replace the cable modem first. The DHCP in it may be messing up. Plus it is free except for time.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18661277
> 
> 
> Has anyone who uses their own router behidn thier cable modem had issues over the past 2 nights where they had to reboot their routers to get internet access? My router (Cisco ASA Firewall) tries to renew it's IP sometime in the whee morning hours and the cable modem fails to give it an IP address. I have to power cycle my cable modem, and then tell my router to try and pull an IP address from it. This has happened the past 2 nights between midnight and 3am (roughly).



I had to power cycle my cable modem/router this morning, although I've been having to do that with an increased frequency ever since I moved from NE Orlando to Oviedo a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/18661826
> 
> 
> I had to power cycle my cable modem/router this morning, although I've been having to do that with an increased frequency ever since I moved from NE Orlando to Oviedo a couple of weeks ago...



Did you happen to catch the lights on the modem to see if the CABLE light was solid? If so, it sounds like you may have run into the same issue I am having. Cable light solid, connection is all fine and dandy, just a DHCP related issue.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18662386
> 
> 
> Did you happen to catch the lights on the modem to see if the CABLE light was solid? If so, it sounds like you may have run into the same issue I am having. Cable light solid, connection is all fine and dandy, just a DHCP related issue.



Yep, the cable light was solid.


After I moved, to be fair, I switched routers and actually used a newer Linksys model as my router. So, I can't say for sure whether it's BHN or the router. I've also gone through days where I lose an internet connection daily and have to force the router to renew the IP. I played with the MTU settings and it started to stabilize for a few days... this morning was different, though. I had to recycle the power on the cable modem in order to get the IP to refresh.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just wanted to give a little update on the HD Front


BHN Bakersfield, California has launched


Discovery Kids HD (Soon to be renamed)

DIY Network HD


They also have Fox Soccer and Plus HD. Game 2 HD (Second HD channel for MLB/NHL packages)


In addition, Fox Soccer and Plus HD are rapidly penetrating BHN systems to the point where Plus HD goes wide on June 8 when we get it with Fox Soccer HD (Tampa only has Plus) going wide.


The Sportsman's Channel HD is also wide (4 of 7 systems) and Gospel Music Channel HD is now on two BHN systems.


We are the only ones with Nat Geo Wild HD announced though.


Finally, and this is kind of bad news for now, Bakersfield, which has the most HD Channels, did not get The Weather Channel HD in their last update despite getting the other two BHN channels missing from their systems and getting DIY HD plus Discovery Kids HD before anyone.


While I did see a Time Warner system add The Weather Channel HD a few months ago, you have to wonder if that carriage deal is still good as things could have changed since NBC bought it.


Of the Basic Channels we do not have on BHN systems, there is only the The Weather Channel HD, Sportsman's Channel HD, Gospel Music Channel HD, DIY HD and Discovery Kids HD that we will not have after our June 8 update.


I'm very confidennt we land the later 4 but you have to wonder about The Weather Channel HD


As for other channels on Time Warner that have not penetrated BHN systems, there is Tru TV HD, HSN HD and QVC HD along with some minor stuff like NINK World, RFD-TV and Jewelry TV HD.


Were running out of stuff but were no where close to being satisfied HD wise.


----------



## Nayan

DIY HD would be a nice add. As far as getting TWC I have a feeling now that NBC and Comcast have become an item it might become more expensive if other carriers want to add it. It wouldn't surprise me if we don't get it soon, maybe if at all. Although stranger things have happened!


Ok, my updated 'I want this' list:


Cooking Channel HD

Ovation HD

Epix HD

C-Span 1, 2 and 3 (no, not greedy at all lol)

RFD-TV HD

Chiller HD

Fuel HD


And of course HDNet and HDNet Movies!!


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18659907
> 
> 
> Multi room may be coming late 2010. All I can say about that.



"Multi-room" means you have more than one DVR? I have two, so I suppose you can program them separately.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/18671999
> 
> 
> "Multi-room" means you have more than one DVR? I have two, so I suppose you can program them separately.



Multi-Room Viewing (MRV) or Multi-Room DVR (MR-DVR) is when multiple DVR's in the same house can share their recorded shows between them. So if you record on DVR #1, it can be played back on DVR #2.


This is typically done by leveraging MoCA (Ethernet over Coaxial), where the boxes communicate with each other over the coaxial cables in your house. Speeds are actually very good with MoCA and it requires the home owner to do nothing.


This can also be done by using traditional Ethernet over twisted pair cables (patch cables), but it requires boxes to be wired on the network with ethernet.


----------



## Maya68

But if you record an HD show one one DVR, you can only watch it on another HD DVR, correct?


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/18675673
> 
> 
> But if you record an HD show one one DVR, you can only watch it on another HD DVR, correct?



Older boxes had that limitation. Apparently BHN did limited testing of multi-room on the SA8300/8300HD boxes and it was only good for SD recordings.


Newer boxes are capable of sharing the HD stuff without any issue (in terms of the hardware capabilities and the bundled software). It's just that TWC doesn't have the features in their Navigator software yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I badly want Chiller HD to launch and apparently it has been announced on DTV and Time Warner since 07 or 08.


I simply love those late night flicks and do hope they launch it soon. Before they do Chiller HD and Sleuth HD, NBC/Comcast will probably launch Oxygen HD which has been announced but never added on Time Warner.


C-Span's would be nice but I'll just watch the important votes in HD on MSNBC.


On a final note, according to the sateliteguys chart, Fuel TV HD (Only available on DTV) does not have any HD programming.


Hopefully we get another legal notice as the June 8 HD update has no channels that I want.


Look for DIY HD, Discovery Kids HD, The Sportsman's Channel HD, Gospel Music Channel HD and possibiliy HD PPV in our next update.


----------



## Nayan

Multi-room huh? I get a kick out of the guy in the U-Verse tv ad who goes from room to room to see his show and getting frustrated. I can totally envision that being myself! I still have rooms with no cable outlets....







. But it would be nice!


----------



## property33

Haven't been here in a while, went to the "dark side" D*. Hey, I still have RR! Daughter is getting BHN in Kissimmee, have a question... One of the boxes is going to be an HD box which will hook up to a CRT tv that isn't HD but has one component source (the 75ohm/regular cable/coax hook up is bad). Will the HD box allow a pass through for another component source, say, a blu ray/dvd player/xbox, or will she have to get a switch?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33* /forum/post/18689352
> 
> 
> Haven't been here in a while, went to the "dark side" D*. Hey, I still have RR! Daughter is getting BHN in Kissimmee, have a question... One of the boxes is going to be an HD box which will hook up to a CRT tv that isn't HD but has one component source (the 75ohm/regular cable/coax hook up is bad). Will the HD box allow a pass through for another component source, say, a blu ray/dvd player/xbox, or will she have to get a switch?



The only IN connection on the cable boxes is for the cable.


----------



## Nayan

It's already almost June, which means just a couple months away from football season! It also means grilling season and since I am the one who wields the tongs and flings the meat I usually spend quite a bit of time on the porch. Before the switch to digital, I had a small tv (non-hd) out there and could pick up a couple channels so I could watch and cook at the same time. Since the switch, even with an antenna and box, I get nothing so I was wondering if it'd be worth it to have an outlet installed out there? Or even if they'd do it? I'd love to not have to run back and forth like a maniac when I'm cooking to see who scored, who wrecked or who took a hit. Do any of you have an outdoor setup? If so I'd love to hear about it







.


----------



## rbanke

Does anyone have any insight on why I have to reset both my 4250HD's every couple days? It seems like everyday one or the other will be stuck with "no data" for the guide, totally frozen, showing 'please wait' anytime you try to do anything, and OnDemand ALWAYS stutters/pauses while watching. It's irritating and BH service is useless. They've sent techs out who never find any problems and/or don't have an answer.


Add to that the stupid SDV (i think this is the cause) which kicks me out of show's i'm watching constantly if i don't hit 'A' to continue (and kicks me even when i do much of the time). The service seems to be getting worse and worse.


----------



## jstrauser

I have a second HD receiver for my den, but the monthly rental is $8.00 - this is for an HD box without DVR service.


Are there any cheaper ways to get HD in a secondary room with the ability to tune all of the HD channels (such as ESPN, TNT, SUN and FSFL specifically). I had the cable connected directly to the TV previously but only received the clear QAM channels (local mostly).


From what I can tell CableCard devices like Tivo would be a cheaper fee from Brighthouse ($2.95 a month - is that right?) - but obviously those boxes carry fees on their own.


Are there any boxes that can take a CableCard but don't carry their own subscriber fee or would solve my goal?


----------



## dgf2002

Build a Home Theater PC with Win Vista or 7 Home Premium and above and dump DVR boxes, watch and record 1080i premium (copy once / encrypted) cable programing and share over wireless or wired network to other TV's via Media Center Extenders. The ultimate multi-room viewing solution with excellent DVR software of Windows Media Center.


The ATI Digital Cable Tuner (recently discontinued) has 1 HD tuner that allows capture of premium / encrypted content (you need Vista or Win 7 with cable card and tuning adapter. Check ebay. You can add multiple cards to get more tuning capacity.


Ceton is about to release (hopefully, delayed several times) a 4 Tuner card that works with 1 cable card and 2 SDV tuning adapters that also allows capturing encrypted cable content.


Silicon Dust is expected to release a network attached 3 tuner cable card compatible card before the holidays (in beta now).


All work only with Windows Media Center, which has very powerful and flexible DVR software and internet TV (hulu, netflix, etc)


All allow you to dump the cable boxes. The SDV tuning adapters are somewhat problematic.


Then get Media Center Extenders to share the live and recorded HD content with other TV's around the house. Linksys DMA 2100 and 2200 (discontinued but work well) or noisy , power hungry and fugly XBox's. Work wirelessly (YMMV) and over wired ethernet.


The ultimate multi-room viewing capability. No DVR rentals.


Go to www.greenbutton.com for additional info.


----------



## jstrauser

Thanks for the reply, but this is overkill for my needs. I really just want to tune and watch TV live in a second room - doesn't need to record or access the main DVR, and needs to happen independent of the main room DVR.


----------



## Kakaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18661277
> 
> 
> Has anyone who uses their own router behidn thier cable modem had issues over the past 2 nights where they had to reboot their routers to get internet access? My router (Cisco ASA Firewall) tries to renew it's IP sometime in the whee morning hours and the cable modem fails to give it an IP address. I have to power cycle my cable modem, and then tell my router to try and pull an IP address from it. This has happened the past 2 nights between midnight and 3am (roughly).



I've been having constant problems with my internet lately. I've rebooted my modem and my router more times in the last week than in the last year. Right now both show that I have connection but surfing the web, and even checking my mail, is slow and intermittently stops.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/18709017
> 
> 
> Build a Home Theater PC with Win Vista or 7 Home Premium and above and dump DVR boxes, watch and record 1080i premium (copy once / encrypted) cable programing and share over wireless or wired network to other TV's via Media Center Extenders. The ultimate multi-room viewing solution with excellent DVR software of Windows Media Center.
> 
> 
> The ATI Digital Cable Tuner (recently discontinued) has 1 HD tuner that allows capture of premium / encrypted content (you need Vista or Win 7 with cable card and tuning adapter. Check ebay. You can add multiple cards to get more tuning capacity.
> 
> 
> Ceton is about to release (hopefully, delayed several times) a 4 Tuner card that works with 1 cable card and 2 SDV tuning adapters that also allows capturing encrypted cable content.
> 
> 
> Silicon Dust is expected to release a network attached 3 tuner cable card compatible card before the holidays (in beta now).
> 
> 
> All work only with Windows Media Center, which has very powerful and flexible DVR software and internet TV (hulu, netflix, etc)
> 
> 
> All allow you to dump the cable boxes. The SDV tuning adapters are somewhat problematic.
> 
> 
> Then get Media Center Extenders to share the live and recorded HD content with other TV's around the house. Linksys DMA 2100 and 2200 (discontinued but work well) or noisy , power hungry and fugly XBox's. Work wirelessly (YMMV) and over wired ethernet.
> 
> 
> The ultimate multi-room viewing capability. No DVR rentals.
> 
> 
> Go to www.greenbutton.com for additional info.



Thanks for the recap of cable box alternatives. I am taking another look at Media Center under windows 7.


----------



## Nayan

Florida Today, page 2A. This one is quite depressing!


On July 11th, On Demand programming for Oxygen will be relocated from 320 to 325.


On or Before July 12th, MTV with change the name of MTV tr3s to just tr3s.


The next part is long, so to sum it up:


It's renegotiation time with the following channels: all of the Encore channels, all of the Starz! channels, Lifetime, Style, E!, Tru TV and The Weather Channel. Also, the agreement with BBC America expires on July 12.


Let's hope we don't have a repeat of last years drama.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www2.tbo.com/content/2010/may...-cable-lineup/


----------



## HDOrlando

News of this was posted on another forum this weekend.


Nayan: When did it say the agreements for the rest of the stuff besides BBC America Expires?


When you look at those channels up for a new agreement, something jumps out at me.


Despite having over 100 HD Channels without including the OTA stuff, that list includes a lot of the main channels we and other BHN customers still do not have yet.


Lifetime HD, Tru TV HD, and Encore HD are not on any BHN affiliates.


Only Starz and Starz West HD are on BHN systems. None of the other Starz HD channels are.


The Weather Channel HD was one of the 2008 BHN channels but was never added on Orlando, ampa or Bakersfield. It's assumed the piggyback deal from Time Warner has ended until a new agreement can be reached.


While E! HD, Style HD and BBC America HD were added during that night, it is interesting that most of the remaining big name channels we do not have HD versions for are on this list.


----------



## HDOrlando

On the brighter side, we do get those 4 new HD channels a week from today. While none of the 4 are ones I'll watch, at least some others on this forum will be happy.


----------



## Nayan

No, it didn't give a date for anything other than BBC America. It said that all of the other channels were month-by-month agreements. I'm going out on a limb, but I bet the reason we don't have some of those channels is due to the monthly agreement. Probably those who own them want a full up yearly deal and TWC/BH isn't wanting to do that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I agree 100 percent.


Hopefully, a deal is worked out soon for all three channels as BHN might be one of the last to have all 3 like we were the Viacom HD Suite.


We can hope a deal for NFL Network HD is reached in August and others will hope HDNet eventually returns.


After that, you start getting into the secondary but niche channels and many of us have quite a few that we would like.


----------



## allowiches

Just got a recorded message from Brighthouse saying I will receive an update to my boxes on June 15th. All settings will be lost so write them down. I checked with customer service and they said it was true and it was to fix a few bugs in the software. Also all scheduled recordings would be lost. I forgot to ask about saved recordings. I remember the last time we went through this. What a PIA. I have two DVRs.


----------



## barrygordon

I got the same call. Will it affect all models of DVR or just a selected few? If the later, anyone know which ones. I would ask BHN but they generally know less than this forum's members.


----------



## Hakemon

Internet has been going down all day and yesterday.


I was on the phone for a court hearing this morning and got cut off. I hope I don't get an unfavorable ruling because of this.


Receive Power Level

-1.4 dBmV

Transmit Power Level

49.0 dBmV


It's always "Operational" when this happens, and my WAN IP goes to a class C private IP like 192.168.x.x... REALLY weird, but clearly BHN side.


----------



## Hakemon

Um, my internet is SEVERELY bad right now. I can not stream even 288p on Hulu.. Here, see for yourself.


What is freakin wrong here? We have the 10Mbps service..


----------



## HDClown

allowiches and barrygordon, what model boxes do you have? I didn't receive such a call and I have an 8300HD and an 8640HDC


----------



## wilson_uo

TLCHD is so pixelated it's unwatchable. Called in they sent a signal to my box, it rebooted and it's still pixelated. Tech scheduled to come out Tuesday.


I also called into drop HBO, in the process the CSR was able to drop my bill by abt 20$ from my pre-HBO bill and increase by Internet to 20 Mbs. We will see if i ever get close to that speed. I'm at abt 9Mbs now


----------



## barrygordon

I have two samsung DVR's


----------



## jstrauser

I have a Samsung HD-DVR and did not get a call. What do I need to write down? My season passes? Are they really wiping those out? Not like I can restore them if the shows aren't currently in the guide.


----------



## allowiches

I have an 8300HDC and a Samsung. Maybe we can figure out which boxes by who got the calls. Anybody with just the 8300 get a call? I would think if they are fixing bugs it would be on the Samsung.


When they did the "major update" a couple of years back my wife and I went through every screen and wrote down all the settings and series recordings. Like jstrauser said, you can't put the shows back if they aren't in the guide. That's the part I don't like.


I believe the call said to go to the web site for more details, but there is nothing there. Maybe we will get a notification letter like last time.


----------



## barrygordon

I just spoke to a supervisor in tech support who did appear to know what is going on with regard to the 6/15 upgrade, i.e. she was not reading from a script as my initial contact was.


The supervisor stated that the upgrade will only affect those boxes (she did not state which brands) that are being used with HDMI outputs as the connection to their TV's or A/V processors. The "settings" referred to in the phone message were the settings germane to the picture and audio (e.g. resoultion, volume, etc). Programs in the recording manager list will not be affected. She also indicated that a postcard is being sent that will have more detailed information about this upgrade


Since I use component cables I politely said goodbye.


Although I have a high end theater system (I do consulting work to the A/V Industry) I use component as opposed to HDMI for my DVRs/STBs. I can not tell the difference in quality as both will handle 1080i equally well. the STB's can not handle anything better than DD 5.1 so Toslink is fine for audio. All sorts of problems and issues disappear when you drop HDMI, the major one being switching and connect times.


----------



## Nayan

You mean I will finally get relief from my box trying to 'help' me all the time because of my HDMI cable? That'll be nice! I agree there's really no difference, but since some of my equipment is older I don't have many option for hooking up what I do have. My system isn't sexy but it works for me, at least until I can upgrade some of my goodies.


----------



## barrygordon

I have no Idea what it (the upgrade) "Means". For reasons stated I do not really care as I hopefully will not be affected.


----------



## allowiches

Wow! Completely different story from the one I got. My CSR had to keep putting me on hold to get answers so I figured he knew what was going on. I think these guys just make it up as they go along. Thanks BG for pushing it up to a supervisor. I'm one of those unfortunate ones that uses HDMI on one of my boxes. Very strange that those are the only setting that will get changed.


----------



## HDClown

This sounds like they are rolling out the HDMI fix, which will resolve the issue with the resolution settings defaulting to 480i and getting stuck there when you use HDMI and power off your device that is connected via HDMI.


This also means they may be rolling out ODN 3.2.0_15, which is the most current version being rolled out in other TWC markets. This version includes support for Remote DVR manager, which BHN has indicated in a recent press release as a new coming soon feature. 3.2.0_15 (or better) is the first part of this feature working. The second part is BHN rolling out the web portion.


TWC has done it's first official rollout of this feature in a NC market and the feedback from users is positive. The screenshots posted of both the full and mobile web versions are pretty nice.


Since BHN has Navigator on all it's boxes already, there should never be any kind of software update that would cause a complete loss of box info (saved shows, scheduled recordings, etc). The situation in the past where you lost everything was because of the change from Passport to Navigator software.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Can someone who knows the inside of BHN find out why some many boxes failed on Saturday June 5? I just went to the office in Sanford and the parking lot was jammed.



People on line to exchange their box. My 8300HD stopped responding to the remote. Nor could I change the channel from the box itself. People on line had all kinds of similar problems.


The person at the window said it affected the Lake Mary and Altamonte Springs area. She gave me an 8500HDC. Hope it works!


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/18735346
> 
> 
> Can someone who knows the inside of BHN find out why some many boxes failed on Saturday June 5? I just went to the office in Sanford and the parking lot was jammed.
> 
> 
> 
> People on line to exchange their box. My 8500 stopped responding to the remote. Nor could I change the channel from the box itself. People on line had all kinds of similar problems.
> 
> 
> The person at the window said it affected the Lake Mary and Altamonte Springs area. She gave me an 8500HDC. Hope it works!



I'm not having those problems with my 8300HD, but channel 1340 is a black screen for me right now.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18735364
> 
> 
> I'm not having those problems with my 8300HD, but channel 1340 is a black screen for me right now.



The problem seems to be in parts of Seminole County. Tech support seems not to know or will not say why some boxes are stuck in a reboot loop. The new 8300HDC seems to working fine now. I can receive all the premium HD channels and the box is very responsive.


There were quite a few folks at the Sanford office carrying their boxes. It looked like "swap a box day."


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/18735559
> 
> 
> The problem seems to be in parts of Seminole County. Tech support seems not to know or will not say why some boxes are stuck in a reboot loop. The new 8500HDC seems to working fine now. I can receive all the premium HD channels and the box is very responsive.
> 
> 
> There were quite a few folks at the Sanford office carrying their boxes. It looked like "swap a box day."



So what should I do? Wait this out or what? Considering the bill went up $20 and the service just took a turn for the worse, I feel BHN should be compensating us, especially because of that Christmas internet outage half a year ago that they denied.


----------



## Hakemon

I've had the entire day without Discovery HD, 1340...


ENTIRE freakin day.


Every other channel works fine though. I rebooted the box, doesn't fix it. This channel had been slowly over time getting pixelated and choppy, now it's blackness. I'm so freakin pissed.


----------



## VGPOP

Should we expect the new HD channels show up tomorrow night?


By the way, when are we getting road runner lightning?


----------



## jamieh1

Im going to be camping at Disney World next week. Can someone post a cable channel lineup, and channels I may get via qam.


Thanks


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


We get them on Tuesday.


Univision Channel 1018

Fox Soccer HD 1159

Fox Soccer Plus HD 1160 ($4.99 Sports Pak)

Nat Geo Wild HD 1355


The SD version of Fox Soccer Plus will be on Channel 114 and also a part of the Sports Pak.


We also lose Fox Movie Channel to the Digital Movie Pak that has Encore and IFC on it.


Time Warner is adding some HD channels so there will be more stuff to piggyback on for the next HD update.


Some stuff we could get: The Sportsman's Channel HD, Discovery Kids HD, DIY Network HD, Gospel Music Channel HD, Sundance HD amongst other stuff.


----------



## jstrauser

jamieh1,


From what I've heard, Disney serves their own cable system. It isn't BHN, so the standard lineup wouldn't apply and I wouldn't expect any unencrypted QAM channels. Did some quick searching and found a likely lineup here: http://www.disneycampers.com/Fort_Wi.../cable_tv.html 


If you bring an antenna and have an integrated tuner, you may pick up some OTA channels, but the towers are out the east side of Orlando, in Bithlo and Christmas, Florida. You will likely need a good antenna to pick them up.


If you are camping outside the Disney property and picking up BHN, I wish I could post a link to that QAM lineup, but they took the PDF of it off their site. It is basically all the local networks and the local cable news channel. The basic lineup can be found at http://applications.brighthouse.com/...s/default.aspx


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kakaze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having constant problems with my internet lately. I've rebooted my modem and my router more times in the last week than in the last year. Right now both show that I have connection but surfing the web, and even checking my mail, is slow and intermittently stops.



Could be lightning damage outside the house at the grounding device or tap.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18739087
> 
> 
> VGPOP,
> 
> 
> We get them on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Univision Channel 1018
> 
> Fox Soccer HD 1159
> 
> Fox Soccer Plus HD 1160 ($4.99 Sports Pak)
> 
> Nat Geo Wild HD 1355



I know that. My question was if we will be able to get them the night before by changing channel manually?


----------



## Nayan

Sometimes they go live early and sometimes not. It all depends on if BH is feeling generous. I am hoping they'll give us some love and flip the switch early







.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


It's possible but we were not able too when the last update happened three months ago (Viacom HD Suite and Hallmark).


Another thing I thought of is the last update was exactly 3 months ago.


Hopefully, we do not have to wait until September 8 for the next update but at least if we do, it will probably be a bigger update.


Right now, were looking at the above mentioned channels (GMC HD, Sportsman HD, Discovery Kids HD, DIY HD) along with Gol TV HD, Ovation HD, The Cooking Channel HD, Sundance HD and maybe some of the new HD Showtime channels.


My hope is they can cut renewal deals with Lifetime, TWC and Tru TV so we can have HD versions of those channels.


There is also a chance Time Warner and the NFL work out a deal for NFL Network in August and that would be icing on the cake.


In the end, I expect a big update in September and it might be the last one as we could have all of the major HD channels with the above possibilities.


----------



## Nayan

I would forgo any other channels if it meant getting the NFL Network. I am a huge sports nut and always have live sports on during the weekends so having NFL would be awesome! I hope they do come to an agreement.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18740013
> 
> 
> Could be lightning damage outside the house at the grounding device or tap.



I'm having similar issues with my internet. All electronics in my house check out fine, even the modem itself. When the internet goes out for me, the cable modems state is operational, not "out of sync", which tells me it's got a signal from BHN, but nothing coming through..


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/18740063
> 
> 
> I know that. My question was if we will be able to get them the night before by changing channel manually?



I am watching FSC HD right now using the old "hold down select till the mail icon flashes on the STB, then press the right button, then type in the channel number" trick.


----------



## HDClown

I'm having random HD channels go in and out on both my 8640HDC and 8300HD boxes. BBC HD has gone out at least twice on the 8300HD that I've noticed (pulled power to fix it the first time). MTV HD was out earlier on the 8640HDC but haven't checked since.


Anyone seeing random channels going in and out?


----------



## Nayan

I've had that and sound issues all weekend. Right now Style HD, Travel Channel HD and CNN HD are all out/intermittent and Speed HD has no sound. So it's not just you folks in O-town having trouble.


----------



## HDOrlando

daballas' trick works!


I was able to see the 4 new HD channels and Fox Soccer Plus SD when I checked.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daballs* /forum/post/18741985
> 
> 
> I am watching FSC HD right now using the old "hold down select till the mail icon flashes on the STB, then press the right button, then type in the channel number" trick.



Thanks!


Good post for future reference.


----------



## manufanatic

finally,


maybe a little late for my taste but we now have fschd and fsplus hd.. cant really believe we got that before the nfl network


----------



## daballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manufanatic* /forum/post/18743509
> 
> 
> finally,
> 
> 
> maybe a little late for my taste but we now have fschd and fsplus hd.. cant really believe we got that before the nfl network



Well at least we will be ready for next season.


----------



## HDOrlando

The new channels went up on the guide around 1:10 or 1:11 AM.


The Univision Channel had a program listed HD in the guide but was not showing in HD. Not sure if it was national or local but probably issue with local Univision station more than anything. I won't watch it anyway.


The Soccer Channels do not have much HD on them and I'm not a wild animal guy so no Nat Geo Wild for me.


This is the first time since the HD update back in August of 08 (ABC Family HD, Disney HD, MGM HD) that I have not been excited for an HD update.


Hopefully, we get another update before my predicted September one.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18745222
> 
> 
> The new channels went up on the guide around 1:10 or 1:11 AM.
> 
> 
> The Univision Channel had a program listed HD in the guide but was not showing in HD. Not sure if it was national or local but probably issue with local Univision station more than anything. I won't watch it anyway.
> 
> 
> The Soccer Channels do not have much HD on them and I'm not a wild animal guy so no Nat Geo Wild for me.
> 
> 
> This is the first time since the HD update back in August of 08 (ABC Family HD, Disney HD, MGM HD) that I have not been excited for an HD update.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we get another update before my predicted September one.



Univision HD doesn't show many programs in HD it appears.


Not even brand new "telenovelas". Very surprised at that. The quality is noticeable different than regular channel but not our of this world.


That's what I don't understand about HD programming. If the shows are not in HD, what do you call it?


I mean, do they still broadcast in 480i/p?


----------



## HDClown

Spoke to my business sales person and he tol me BHN Central Florida is actively in the process of upgrading nodes to support RR Lightning. People are supposed to start receiving mailers about an outage window in their area (I was told about 5 hours of potential outage) as they upgrade the nodes to new DOCSIS 3.0 compliant gear. Headend is already upgraded from what I know, as well as selected nodes, but now they are doing all node upgrades.


The official word on completition is "end of summer", but the sales people expect it to by end of July at the latest.


They will be offering 40/5 meg as the highest speed on business class, that's guaranteed (no speed boosting, not offered for business customers). He didn't have anything to say about speed bost possibilities for the residential service.


Also been reading about RR Lightning in Tampa and how BHN is only offering an integrated modem/router from SMC which is garbage. BHN can turn off the routing and make it a bridge so you can use your own router.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I have a digital TV in the kitchen that is not on a box. Just plugged into cable. Half the channels are frozen. What gives? The same channels are OK on the 3250HD box. The clear QAM channels look OK, it is the old analog channels that are now digital? that are frozen.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/18748409
> 
> 
> I have a digital TV in the kitchen that is not on a box. Just plugged into cable. Half the channels are frozen. What gives? The same channels are OK on the 3250HD box. The clear QAM channels look OK, it is the old analog channels that are now digital? that are frozen.



ESPNHD was frozen for about an hour.


----------



## Hakemon

I don't have Bio HD right now.


----------



## cdwillie76

Anyone else watching MLBHD tonight (6/8) and having problems? I was watching the Nationals game and I started getting "MLB HD is currently unavailable" message. Really annoying that it was working and then it just stopped. Grrrrrrrrr


On hold right now with BH. I have had problems before where the channels wouldn't load and they had to send a reset but this is the first time it went out while watching the channel.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/18749060
> 
> 
> On hold right now with BH. I have had problems before where the channels wouldn't load and they had to send a reset but this is the first time it went out while watching the channel.



I rarely call anymore. Usually I just wait and the problem magically gets fixed. I find the people at customer support are very nice, but often cannot help. I did call the other day, however, after "box swap Saturday" because all my HD Premium channels were not coming in. The nice person did something, that would *not* cause a dreaded re-boot and fixed the problem.


Last night's freeze problem on the set that was on cable only, no box, finally went away after 8PM. I thought it was strange that the problem was on a set without a box, while all the boxes were running fine. You just never know...


----------



## kmdinteractive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18741964
> 
> 
> I'm having similar issues with my internet. All electronics in my house check out fine, even the modem itself. When the internet goes out for me, the cable modems state is operational, not "out of sync", which tells me it's got a signal from BHN, but nothing coming through..



I have read of multiple users experiencing issues with rr turbo... As a part of cutting down my bills I downgraded to rr standard as I never truly noticed the benefit of the power boost.


Prior to my 'downgrade' I couldn't even watch a 360i video on YouTube without skipping. After, and I mean immediately after (I ran speedtest.cfl.rr.com), I can watch 720p videos without a hitch... And I save $10 a month!


Seems to me that the content filtering required for power boost is having the opposite effect.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmdinteractive* /forum/post/18755058
> 
> 
> I have read of multiple users experiencing issues with rr turbo... As a part of cutting down my bills I downgraded to rr standard as I never truly noticed the benefit of the power boost.
> 
> 
> Prior to my 'downgrade' I couldn't even watch a 360i video on YouTube without skipping. After, and I mean immediately after (I ran speedtest.cfl.rr.com), I can watch 720p videos without a hitch... And I save $10 a month!
> 
> 
> Seems to me that the content filtering required for power boost is having the opposite effect.



If your getting better speeds now, then it doesn't sound like your particular node is over-utilizied. It sounds like you may have had some kind of provisioning issue with your service that got sorted out as part of a change to your internet. I've never had an issuew ith my RR Turbo and Power Boost. Only places I can really tell the Power Boost kick in is on Usenet downloads, and I frequently sustain 25Mbps or more on usenet downloads.


----------



## PerfectCr

I was a usenet downloader for a while but with Netflix, Hulu, Xbox Marketplace and iTunes there are plenty of channels to obtain legit content without the hassle. But I've not had any issues with Speedboost, in fact Xbox 360's "Instant On 1080p" streaming works great with RR Turbo.


----------



## pajamahead

I received a card in the mail from Bright house stating an update was coming the week of June 24 to my cable box. http://brighthouse.com/hdmi is supposed to have additional info. The site has the same info as on the card. Anyone know what this is about. Thanks.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajamahead* /forum/post/18757925
> 
> 
> I received a card in the mail from Bright house stating an update was coming the week of June 24 to my cable box. http://brighthouse.com/hdmi is supposed to have additional info. The site has the same info as on the card. Anyone know what this is about. Thanks.



There is a bug related to HDMI video resolution sync in the software on 8640HDC. I don't know if it effects other "C" models as well. It causes your resolution to default to 480i and stay stuck there whenever you power off the cable box or TV that you are connected to HDMI. It bug makes it basically useless to use HDMI, because you end up stuck at 480i, and have to do workarounds to unstick it.


There is a fix for this which is bundled in ODN software 3.2, which they are obviously pushing out. It's going to reset people's video settings as part of it, so they want people to jot down those settings.


It's an AWEFUL lot of work on BHN's behalf as a courtesy for this rollout. They've done far less in the past for changes that causes far more changes to boxes.


The update will not cause you to loose recordings or scheduled records, etc., unless of course, the update with your particular box goes sour for some reason.


----------



## MattKey

What other changes are on tap with this software upgrade? Also, the information I have received from Brighthouse indicate that this download MAY disturb my program recording schedules and series manager, I will be noting the series that I normally record beforehand just in case.....


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I got the phone message yesterday about the updated that stated it would happen for me on the morning of June 22nd and would only affect some settings related to HDMI.


----------



## HDClown

There are very minor changes from ODN 3.1 to 3.2.


-HDMI fix

-LOSE sort by favorites

-Remote command are accept ON keypress, instead of on release

-Live TV Buffering of the 2nd tuner (the one you aren't actively watching)

-All Showings option in the guide

-Can start searches on the current program

-Bug fixes


I think those are the most obvious ones people might notice.


3.2 has the base software support for Remote DVR Manager, which BHN has indicated is coming in the future. This is the major portion of the update, but it's of no use to the end user until BHN rolls out the website end of it.


----------



## VGPOP

Nice.


----------



## jtmonz

Is anyone here using ClearQAM? Could you tell me if you're able to receive WMFE-HD and WKMG-HD? I've been unable to tune to either recently, and MythTV is now unable to detect either channel.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18763682
> 
> 
> -LOSE sort by favorites



Why do they have to screw us by removing this feature. It sucked when my 8300HD lost it, but then I got a 8300HDC which still had it and now it's going to be gone again? I wish the people developing cable box software weren't functionally retarded.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Just reading people's experiences with the new software in other markets... apparently it makes already slow boxes like the 8300HDC even slower.... just great.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/18765589
> 
> 
> Why do they have to screw us by removing this feature. It sucked when my 8300HD lost it, but then I got a 8300HDC which still had it and now it's going to be gone again? I wish the people developing cable box software weren't functionally retarded.



I've personally never used favorites, ever, in the history of owning a device that supports it, but I know it's a pretty popular feature and it annoyed who have already been updated in other markets. The only hope is that there is some future that will be even better. It doesn't really make sense for them to remove a feature that works fine otherwise, unless a replacement is coming. And IF a replacement is coming, they shouldn't have removed the feature until the replacement was ready.


----------



## heyitsme

I actually really love that favorite channel feature. Seems like a critical feature with all the channels we get these days. Who wants to scroll through 100's of ondemand and music channles to get from the HD section to the few SD channels that are still unique.


----------



## LouK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18765683
> 
> 
> I've personally never used favorites, ever, in the history of owning a device that supports it, but I know it's a pretty popular feature and it annoyed who have already been updated in other markets. The only hope is that there is some future that will be even better. It doesn't really make sense for them to remove a feature that works fine otherwise, unless a replacement is coming. And IF a replacement is coming, they shouldn't have removed the feature until the replacement was ready.



As a supposition (I have never worked for or with BHN), the feature may have caused a serious bug in the system. Very often the best thing to do is comment out (disable) the code until a fix can be be found.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

They're supposedly adding Guide Filters later, but as was stated it's really stupid to remove a feature well before the replacement feature is ready especially considering how slow the releases come out.


----------



## Nayan

Ok, so they added back the feature that if you're watching a program you can do a search from the programs name. Great. Wonderful. But I hate the way they messed up my favorites!! Now, they are no longer grouped together in the guide. Oh this stinks.


----------



## ben12345

Has anyone got an information on with the new RR Lighting service will be available in the Orlando area? This is the 40mbps high speed internet service. It looks like it may now be available in Tampa.


----------



## ApopkaJim

I have lost channel 6-1 on BHN. Tryed rescanning and now it's not even available. I have 2 HD sets on HD boxes and 2 straight to the cable. Both straight cable connections have lost 6-1. Of course BHN doesn't even know you can receive HD without their cable box!!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## Nayan

What was 6-1? When we recently received new channels a couple of them moved and you now need a box to view them. Probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18779201
> 
> 
> What was 6-1? When we recently received new channels a couple of them moved and you now need a box to view them. Probably not what you wanted to hear.



It's the OTA and QAM channel designation for WKMG (Channel 6).


----------



## ApopkaJim

Correct, it's the QAM I was concerned about. Any one else lose that channel and why would I lose just that one channel? Could it be signal strenght?


----------



## StephenRC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApopkaJim* /forum/post/18779252
> 
> 
> Correct, it's the QAM I was concerned about. Any one else lose that channel and why would I lose just that one channel? Could it be signal strenght?



Probably a bad connection or cable.


----------



## jtmonz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephenRC* /forum/post/18779455
> 
> 
> Probably a bad connection or cable.



Negative. I lost my ClearQAM version of WKMG and WMFE. Good to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## property33

Anyone know if the Motorola SB6120 Surfboard eXtreme cable modem is compatible with BHN's Central Florida RoadRunner service? Would I get improved down/upload with it as opposed to a BH/RR Webstar (Scientific Atlantic) modem that we have now? I plan on getting RR lightning when it's available, would that come with a different modem, or the same Webstar?


I figured it coldn't hurt and maybe I'd same on a modem rental fee, though I'm not sure if I have that fee. We only have RR now, no tv-went to D* last year for football reasons mainly.


Have had intermintent internet service for MONTHS, had 3 different techs out and a supervisor, swapped out modems, including a tech who's one of their better ones. NO ONE has climbed the pole to check the box up there, NO ONE. What would it take to get them to check that? It's been my experience where we live that they have had to replace something up there every 18 months because of this very issue but NO ONE will even check this time.


Jim


----------



## revilo78

Just saw an ad on my DVR List, and took a few seconds to get out of it. This is just wrong and reason enough to cancel service.


----------



## Im2sexy

My Samsung HD DVR is not liking the new FW. Tune to any channel yesterday and it would be a black screen for 5 to 7 seconds before you would see a picture. Then this morning I had to unplug the DVR so it would reboot to even get a picture. FF'ing through recorded programs seems slower than before. "Bright" is not a name I would use for BHN!!!!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revilo78* /forum/post/18787537
> 
> 
> Just saw an ad on my DVR List, and took a few seconds to get out of it. This is just wrong and reason enough to cancel service.



Revilo, Please explain what you saw.


----------



## Hakemon

Everyday having problems watching AMC HD.. "AMC HD is currently unavailable Please try again later".


ugh.


----------



## Nayan

I have the same problem. Either it's Style or Bravo, but guaranteed every day one of them will be unavailable. I hate this new software update too. Everything is slow and my channels take forever to tune and come up. And yesterday, to top it all off, my box crashed 3 times and I had to reboot by pulling the plug. This does not make Nayan happy at all







.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18790810
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. Either it's Style or Bravo, but guaranteed every day one of them will be unavailable. I hate this new software update too. Everything is slow and my channels take forever to tune and come up. And yesterday, to top it all off, my box crashed 3 times and I had to reboot by pulling the plug. This does not make Nayan happy at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Pretty much my experience too so far (Titusville/Mims) except I havent had the box crash yet. Slow as molasses going up a hill in the middle of February in New England. I dont know what this update was supposed to do but if it was intended to screw everything then BHN did another bang up job on that!!! I'd call but their CSR's and the tech dept. are ignorant and I hate dealing with them. Might be time to go satellite.


----------



## PerfectCr

This is a bug I think. Ever since the HDMI update, my resolution settings are not saved. I typically set 1080i only as the output to avoid the delay when switching between chancels that broadcast 720p and 1080i. Now when I turn the box on the the next day, the output resolution settings are back to 480p, 720p, and 1080i. Anyone else see this?


This is on the 8300HDC. THANKS!


----------



## Im2sexy

Anyone else experiencing this, when watching a recorded program if I pause it then hit play it wont play. Have to go to live tv then back to list and play the program.


----------



## Nayan

I have that issue as well with not being able to just hit play and watch the show. Whatever they did with this update it really messed things up.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18794456
> 
> 
> I have that issue as well with not being able to just hit play and watch the show. Whatever they did with this update it really messed things up.



Well I guess later on I will call and give them a list of issues, not that it will do any good.


----------



## heyitsme

I don't think i've gotten the update yet, my letter said next week I think. But if its as bad as you say it might be enough to get me to switch to ATT. My buddy is on ATT now and he has no complaints.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/18794538
> 
> 
> I don't think i've gotten the update yet, my letter said next week I think. But if its as bad as you say it might be enough to get me to switch to ATT. My buddy is on ATT now and he has no complaints.



Lets see, 5 to 7 seconds for a picture when tuning to a new HD channel, slower FF, pause a recorded program wont play again, HD channels that are unavailable, having to reboot because when its turned on at first you receive nothing, intermittent box crashes, not saving output resolutions, boy I wish I had Uverse available. As it is I am looking into satellite. And all those are just whats happening to people that belong to this forum and post here


----------



## Nayan

Not to sound like a fanboi (or in my case, a fangrrl







), I have always sung praises for BH and up until recently have missed some of the big issues that others have had when updates roll around. If my hubby wasn't so against it I'd switch to satellite myself, but I am stuck with BH because that's what he wants and he refuses to switch. So the only thing I and others can hope for is some middle of the night fix.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18795382
> 
> 
> Not to sound like a fanboi (or in my case, a fangrrl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I have always sung praises for BH and up until recently have missed some of the big issues that others have had when updates roll around. If my hubby wasn't so against it I'd switch to satellite myself, but I am stuck with BH because that's what he wants and he refuses to switch. So the only thing I and others can hope for is some middle of the night fix.



What do you praise them for? I'm just curious as I have had nothing but horrible CSR and tech support from them. For example my internet wasnt working so I called tech support. As it had been out for 3 or 4 hours at the time and rebooting the modem and router didnt work I figured they would give me a time estimate on when it would be back up and running. My convo went like this:



me: Can you tell me when my internet will be up and running?

Tech: Hmmm let me check, sir my computer screen says nothing is wrong

me: Well I can tell you with 4 computers and a PS3 and none of them can connect to the internet theres a problem somewhere

Tech: My computer screen says nothing is wrong though

me: Well theres something wrong as the internet has been out for hours now

Tech: But sir my computer screen says nothing is wrong



Now thats all I heard for about another 5 minutes before I lost it and told the guy he was a moron. Add to the fact if you buy a TiVo dont expect to get it to work with their "technicians" as you can read all the horror stories about it over at the TiVo forums. IMO I think you should be able to get cable service from whoever you want instead of these regional monopolies. If that was to happen you can bet CS and quality programming would be high on their list if you had a choice.


----------



## Nayan

I guess I have been extremely lucky because I've never had an issue with tech support and if I've ever had a problem they'd have a tech out here usually the same day. I'm not as knowledgeable as some of the guys on the board but I can find my way around hooking things up and it's usually something big when I have to call them. I've been with them since they were Cablevision back in the early 80's (you know, when MTV actually played video's) and only left them for 6 months when I decided to switch to a wireless company. That was a horrid experience and went back to them as soon as I could. They aren't perfect, no company is but like I said I've been very lucky as far as good service and minimal complaints.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18796336
> 
> 
> I guess I have been extremely lucky because I've never had an issue with tech support and if I've ever had a problem they'd have a tech out here usually the same day. I'm not as knowledgeable as some of the guys on the board but I can find my way around hooking things up and it's usually something big when I have to call them. I've been with them since they were Cablevision back in the early 80's (you know, when MTV actually played video's) and only left them for 6 months when I decided to switch to a wireless company. That was a horrid experience and went back to them as soon as I could. They aren't perfect, no company is but like I said I've been very lucky as far as good service and minimal complaints.



Unfortunately I do remember when MTV played videos and I even know the first video ever played on MTV...sigh I am getting old


----------



## surfrat66

wow!! you remember that too? "video killed the radio star" by the Bungles(I think) Remember "nightflights" on superstation wtbs back in the early 80's? O.k. back to the thread at hand..


----------



## TV8

Wasn't "Nightflight" on USA network.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfrat66* /forum/post/18797460
> 
> 
> wow!! you remember that too? "video killed the radio star" by the Bungles(I think) Remember "nightflights" on superstation wtbs back in the early 80's? O.k. back to the thread at hand..



You are correct sir!!!!


OK I think they pushed a new FW out last night. When I got up this morning the HD DVR was off. I have just been leaving it on because it would require a plug pull and reboot to use if shut down. I notice no delay when changing HD channels now, the pause issue seems to be corrected, FF'ing is still buggy but I can deal with that and all HD channels are available.


----------



## Nayan

I'm going to check and see if it's better when I turn on the World Cup (or as my son calls it, the angry bees) in a few. I am sure they got quite a few calls about the problems.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfrat66* /forum/post/18797460
> 
> 
> wow!! you remember that too? "video killed the radio star" by the Bungles(I think) Remember "nightflights" on superstation wtbs back in the early 80's? O.k. back to the thread at hand..




It was the Buggles! LOL! The 80's were awesome. Don't feel old! I was there too!!!


----------



## MattKey

Remember how cool it was to plug your cable in to your receiver so you could hear MTV in STEREO! Lol


----------



## Im2sexy

I spoke to soon, paused the NASCAR race and lo and behold wouldnt play again. Then its gone back to the 5 seconds to show a picture when changing channels. So is Direct TV or Dish Network the better satellite provider? LOL


----------



## surfrat66

I use Dish, and love it!! I use a 211 hd receiver and added a external hard drive to it(for a one time 39.00 fee) and wala, I now have a built in hard drive with a couple hundred hours of available hd prog.


----------



## Im2sexy

If anyone has any problems call BHN. After the usual "unplug your DVR to reset" and the "We can schedule a technician to come out" BS she finally said they have been getting tons of complaints and it was going to be forwarded to the engineering dept. I think BHN trains their CSR's to try to blow you off as soon as possible. This latest FW basically makes the DVR useless IMO. Whats the point in having it if you have all these problems? You cant tell me they didnt test this out before sending it out and if they did they didnt test the right things. When you cant even pause live TV to run to the kitchen or to the bathroom you may as well save some money and get rid of the DVR and go back to the days of waiting for a commercial to do anything.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

What makes me shake my head more than anything is this firmware version like many others was deployed in other markets 6 months ago and has the same issues, so why would they continue deployment when it's gone poorly for others. It's just stupid, they don't do the research, or they just don't care.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/18801972
> 
> 
> What makes me shake my head more than anything is this firmware version like many others was deployed in other markets 6 months ago and has the same issues, so why would they continue deployment when it's gone poorly for others. It's just stupid, they don't do the research, or they just don't care.



Its highly obvious they just dont care. I even sent a link to this thread as the CSR requested it so her supervisor could see peoples complaints. I've even been told by a CSR, when I have mentioned I'll go to satellite because of dissatisfaction, "go ahead we dont care". Honestly I'd rather deal with Comcrap than these bozos, just sucks they are given legal monopolies on cable.


----------



## HDClown

Does anyone have a current channel listing for channels received w/o a set-top box from BHN? Just the channels you get straight coax off the wall? Box the analog and digital ones? My TV auto-searched 66 analog and 52 digital if I remember the number correctly.


----------



## allowiches

It seems each time BH puts out a "major update" the system gets worse. I too am having FF and rewind problems. It is VERY jumpy and unpredictable. I've also had a problem with the program guide and recording list not appearing. The program moves to the upper right, but the area for the list is just black. I have to power off and on to fix it. I stopped pausing over the weekend because I have to "stop and save" back to live programming to get it to play again. My wife said, "Well at least you don't have to reboot." I think that says it all about BH. I should be happy because I don't have to reboot in order to pause a program. If my company ever put out software like this we would be out of business.


Any BHN people out there that would like to comment? I think a message from a VP saying we screwed might help quiet the anger.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/18804929
> 
> 
> It seems each time BH puts out a "major update" the system gets worse. I too am having FF and rewind problems. It is VERY jumpy and unpredictable. I've also had a problem with the program guide and recording list not appearing. The program moves to the upper right, but the area for the list is just black. I have to power off and on to fix it. I stopped pausing over the weekend because I have to "stop and save" back to live programming to get it to play again. My wife said, "Well at least you don't have to reboot." I think that says it all about BH. I should be happy because I don't have to reboot in order to pause a program. If my company ever put out software like this we would be out of business.
> 
> *Any BHN people out there that would like to comment? I think a message from a VP saying we screwed might help quiet the anger*.



I think you have a better chance of seeing God than that ever happening. And if you decide to call you will get the "reboot the box" and "We can schedule a tech to come out" BS. Since they have a monopoly there is no consequence for their idiotic FW screwups. DVR's have been rendered almost useless but you will still get charged your monthly fee. Almost easier to just download the TV shows you want to DVR off the internet and watch them on your computer. If Verizon or AT&T ever come into my neighborhood BHN will get a call telling them their equipment is on the sidewalk and they better come and get it.


----------



## Im2sexy

And I just saw a commercial where J.D. Powers rated them #1 in customer satisfaction LMAO!!!!!!!! Who did they survey BHN employees????????


----------



## Nayan

It stinks that some of you are still having issues. Whatever little fix they did fixed mine and I have none of problems you folks do.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've been having trouble with HBO West HD the whole weekend.


On another note, anyone miss Fearnet? I simply loved that service and now they are going to be a regular channel in October.


Since trhey are going HD, I hope this puts the pressure on Chiller to do so as well.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18805701
> 
> 
> It stinks that some of you are still having issues. Whatever little fix they did fixed mine and I have none of problems you folks do.



Nayan - What box are you using. My troubles are on the Samsung box. I haven't tried my 8300HDC since the update so I don't know if this is box specific.


----------



## Nayan

I have the 8300HDC. It might be box specific because I had issues initially and they did a mini-fix and I have no issues now.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/18806478
> 
> 
> Nayan - What box are you using. My troubles are on the Samsung box. I haven't tried my 8300HDC since the update so I don't know if this is box specific.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18806873
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HDC. It might be box specific because I had issues initially and they did a mini-fix and I have no issues now.



That explains it. I have the Samsung box also. I wonder if its an option to get the 8300? Last I heard they were only giving out the Samsungs


----------



## Nayan

You can take your box into the office and give it a try. I was thinking of switching to a Samsung box and now I'm glad I didn't. I was talking to my neighbors yesterday and one has the Samsung with problems and one has the 8300 and has none.


----------



## a4bob

Can anyone give me some input as to which HD-DVRs work with external eSATA hard drives? I have an 8300HD that is slowly dying and will need to be replaced soon. Thanks.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/18809599
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some input as to which HD-DVRs work with external eSATA hard drives? I have an 8300HD that is slowly dying and will need to be replaced soon. Thanks.



Currently, just the SA 8300HD works correctly with an external hard drive. The SA 8300HDC and the other boxes (SA 8640HDC & Samsungs) that use a CableCARD for security don't work with an external hard drive.


There has been a couple of posts in the TWC Nagivator forum indicating that TWC may have fixed the eSATA support in newer versions of ODN that runs on the boxes that use a CableCARD.


----------



## a4bob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18809870
> 
> 
> Currently, just the SA 8300HD works correctly with an external hard drive. The SA 8300HDC and the other boxes (SA 8640HDC & Samsungs) that use a CableCARD for security don't work with an external hard drive.
> 
> 
> There has been a couple of posts in the TWC Nagivator forum indicating that TWC may have fixed the eSATA support in newer versions of ODN that runs on the boxes that use a CableCARD.




Ugh. Thanks for the response. Afraid that was the answer.


How much storage space does the 8640HDC have? Has it proved to be a good alternative so far, or is the 8300HD still the best option.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a4bob* /forum/post/18810382
> 
> 
> Ugh. Thanks for the response. Afraid that was the answer.
> 
> 
> How much storage space does the 8640HDC have? Has it proved to be a good alternative so far, or is the 8300HD still the best option.



I'm not sure if any of the SA boxes have hard drives larger than 160GB. I believe that some of the Samsungs have a 320GB hard drive. Even 320GB is way to small for an HD DVR.


My understanding is that the 8640HDC does not have an analog tuner. That's the primary difference between it and the 8300HDC. Not sure if it has more internal RAM or not.


We only had a 8300HDC in addition to our current 8300HD, so I can't offer any opinions about the other DVRs offered by BHN. I eventually want to replace the 8300HD with another Moxi HD DVR (retail DVR) to take advantage of the Moxi's built-in multi-room capability.


----------



## Hakemon

Toon HD is currently unavailable for me.


It went out during a DVR recording, so thanks to Dark House, I lost my show and missed it.


----------



## allowiches

I'm surprised Samsung doesn't have a complaint about the bad software being loaded on their boxes. I'm sure there are a lot of people out there that see the name Samsung on their boxes and associate the problems with Samsung. "I'm not buying that Samsung TV. I've got a Samsung cable box and it sucks."


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/18813621
> 
> 
> Toon HD is currently unavailable for me.
> 
> 
> It went out during a DVR recording, so thanks to Dark House, I lost my show and missed it.



I have come to hate SDV and this is the reason why. Last night while watching MLB Network, right in the middle of the program, the channel switches off and up comes a message that it's currently unavailable. WTF?!? Now that is totally unacceptable.


----------



## HDOrlando

Trying re-booting your boxes.


I had some trouble with SDV the other day and now everything runs smoothly.


----------



## MattKey

I have the samsung hd dvr and the download was scheduled for the morning of the 22nd. As far as I can tell nothing is different. Is there A way I can tell if my box has received the download, is there a software number change or something?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I'm not sure if the samsung is the same as the Cisco boxes, but on mine you just press and hold the select button until mail icon flashes on the box and then press the down arrow. This will load the diagnostics screen where you can read the version numbers.


I was also scheduled for the morning of the 22nd, but it hasn't happened yet.


My version is currently ODN 3.1.3_3 and supposed to update to ODN 3.2.0_15. It'd be nice if they did actually stop updating the boxes due to problems, but that's likely just wishful thinking.


----------



## Nayan

You can also look at either channel 710, 711 or 712 to pull up diagnostics (you'll have to manually put these in). On my non-HD box it's 711, on my HD box it's 712 and on my DVR it's 711, hence the couple of channel numbers there.


----------



## Im2sexy

Yup 711 for the HD DVR, 710 just gets question marks and 712 is account info.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

711 only brings up 2 pages of diagnostics for me while the select button method brings up 14 pages in a nice overlay so you can keep watching what you're watching. You can however get the software version number of the 711 channel.


----------



## FLBob

Ever since the upgrade I've run into the problem with resuming after pausing and also, I've started getting HDCP authorization failures in the middle of shows.


Rebooting the box seems to clear up the HDCP problem...for a while at least.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FLBob* /forum/post/18822281
> 
> 
> Ever since the upgrade I've run into the problem with resuming after pausing and also, I've started getting HDCP authorization failures in the middle of shows.
> 
> 
> Rebooting the box seems to clear up the HDCP problem...for a while at least.



Get used to it, they might get around to fixing it but my guess is more likely not.


----------



## jtmonz

Hey guys,


Has anyone here been able to configure FireWire channel changing with a Bright House STB?


If so, which STB and channel changing script did you use?


----------



## Sgooter

I admit to being a BHN customer for over 10 consecutive yrs. I just don't like the deceptive practices of the satellite providers, otherwise I would have jumped to sat tv a long time ago.


That said, I've always been dissatisfied with BHN's technical prowess and customer care. They clearly have the ugly symptoms of a monopoly service company: We don't care, and we don't have to care.


For example, does anyone know of any occasion when BHN has generated a so-called system upgrade or FW update that has been successfully deployed without a big glitch? Apart from adding more HD channels in the past year (certainly a good thing), almost every other aspect of my cable service has gone technically and functionally backwards yet more expensive as the days go by.


How I wish there was head-to-head competition in my area with other cable TV providers.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/18824338
> 
> 
> I admit to being a BHN customer for over 10 consecutive yrs. I just don't like the deceptive practices of the satellite providers, otherwise I would have jumped to sat tv a long time ago.
> 
> 
> That said, I've always been dissatisfied with BHN's technical prowess and customer care. They clearly have the ugly symptoms of a monopoly service company: We don't care, and we don't have to care.
> 
> 
> For example, does anyone know of any occasion when BHN has generated a so-called system upgrade or FW update that has been successfully deployed without a big glitch? Apart from adding more HD channels in the past year (certainly a good thing), almost every other aspect of my cable service has gone technically and functionally backwards yet more expensive as the days go by.
> 
> 
> How I wish there was head-to-head competition in my area with other cable TV providers.



Amen Brother Amen. Read my previous posts in this thread, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Nayan

I wish we had other options. I had hoped FIOS would have come our way but they have stopped rolling out installs altogether and I am not a huge fan of AT&T but at least I'd have more choices. I hate what they do to deceive folks with sat so that will not be a choice for me. If I wasn't such a sports nut I could get away with cutting the cord and giving them the finger, but I love my baseball, football, nascar and even vuvuzelas....err I mean World Cup Soccer.


----------



## Im2sexy

I can remember 20 years ago the phone companies talking about how in the "near" future they would be competing with the cable companies. All you were going to have to do was plug your TV into the wall jack and have 500 channels. Then the cell phone came along and it seems they all got into that instead LOL. I've heard good thing about Verizons FIOS but I've read about massive compression artifacts with AT&T's Uverse. I'm not fond of AT&T either as they tried screwing me with a cell phone plan and really wouldnt want to give them a chance to do it again


----------



## Nayan

Well we are just about out of June and no updates







. Hopefully soon we'll have one.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not sure if they updated my box software. If they did, I notice nothing.


Hopefully we get another HD legal notice in late-July or Early-August as I expect an early September update.


Right now, there is not a lot for them to add off of TWC contracts. They could do a mini-update and add HD PPV along with Game and Team HD or premium channels.


Other than that, all they got is DIY HD, GMC HD, Discovery Kids HD and Sportsman's Channel HD. It's possible they will have Sundance and The Cooking Channel soon so that will be something.


Let's see what happens.


----------



## Nayan

As Emeril would say, oh yeah babe! Page 7a, Florida Today.


New HD channels coming to the SDV on or after July 29th:


Cooking Channel HD- channel 1380

DIY HD- Channel 1381


New HD premium sports and HD pay-per-view services:


HD PPV Events- Channel 1850

GAME HD- channel 1815

Team HD- channel 1805


New digital TV service on the SDV system:


The Pentagon Channel- channel 127


On July 29th, PPV Events 1 on channel 376 will be on the SDV system


On July 29th, SOAPnet and Travel Channel will be in digital format only, no channel number changes but you'll need a box to see them.


And another notice about channel renewals and agreements, listing all of the Encore and Starz! channels, TruTV and The Weather Channel. No dates are given for these channels, but ETTV-Super and BBC America expire on July 31st.



Yay! Cooking and DIY for my domestic diva side. I wonder what Game and Team HD are. Something football related, maybe? Would be nice! Pentagon Channel? Seriously?


----------



## HDOrlando

My above post about a possible mini-update was pretty accurate.


I am so happy for Nayan on the Cooking Channel HD. She deserves it for doing this for us every morning.


It is also good that the Team HD (NBA League Pass), Game HD (MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice) and HD PPV holes are finally going to be filled. Those three were major HD gaps especially the HD PPV.


Nayan: Team HD will allow BHN to show 1-2 HD games from League pass a night and Game HD will allow BHN to do the same with the Extra innings and Center Ice packages.


It is nice to get the Pentagon Channel although I'd prefer Boomerang if they were adding another SD channel.


All in all, a nice mini-update.


----------



## VGPOP

It's about time. PPV HD, now there is a good reason to watch that. Game HD and team HD is also a fantastic addition. I am very happy with these new channels


----------



## Nayan

You mean I will now have a reason to buy the sports packages?!? My son will love it! My hubby, probably not too much though







.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18834965
> 
> 
> You mean I will now have a reason to buy the sports packages?!? My son will love it! My hubby, probably not too much though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You dont happen to have a single sister that is into sports and DIY and cooking do you?


----------



## allowiches

I got an ad from U-Verse in the mail on Saturday. I checked online and it said it is available at my address. Price and lineup is comparable to BHN. I thought U-Verse was FIOS, but I never saw any FIOS being laid in my area.


I'm happy with BHN except the horrible DVR software that never seems to get fixed. Only gets worse. I'll need more info before switching. This is the closest I've ever been.


eta: I just looked it up and it is Fiber to Head-end with switched video.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Im2sexy* /forum/post/18835028
> 
> 
> You dont happen to have a single sister that is into sports and DIY and cooking do you?



LOL no, sadly I don't.


----------



## Nayan

Sadly allowiches FIOS is no longer installing or expanding their services to new areas. U-Verse doesn't really excite me and after having AT&T as both home and wireless I wasn't impressed. I complain to my poor hubby all the time about the price we pay for BH, but at least in my area I know if I have an issue with anything I can either go to the office (which is close by) and exchange things out or if I call they show up on time and usually the same day.


----------



## ClubSteeler

I think I am having strange SDV problems.


For the past week, when I try to watch certain sports channels, I get the following message:

"This channel is currently unavailable. Try again later."


The channels are: NHL Network, NHL HD, NBA Network, Sun HD, Fox Sports FLA HD, Big10 HD


I get the message for all of these channels. Sometimes I am able to keep switching around for 10 minutes until I luck out and can tune it in. Other times, no luck. Had to watch the Marlins lose in SD (Oh the humanity).


Even Sat night, I had insomnia, and couldn't tune these in at 3:30am.


In addition, I also am unable to launch any on demand programming. It tries for about 30 seconds, then gives a similar error message that the program is currently unavailable.


All other channels work fine.


Yesterday, all of sudden, everything worked again. Hopefully for good.


Anyone know what could be causing this? I'd like to get it fixed before football season starts.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/18835442
> 
> 
> I think I am having strange SDV problems.
> 
> 
> For the past week, when I try to watch certain sports channels, I get the following message:
> 
> "This channel is currently unavailable. Try again later."
> 
> 
> The channels are: NHL Network, NHL HD, NBA Network, Sun HD, Fox Sports FLA HD, Big10 HD
> 
> 
> I get the message for all of these channels. Sometimes I am able to keep switching around for 10 minutes until I luck out and can tune it in. Other times, no luck. Had to watch the Marlins lose in SD (Oh the humanity).
> 
> 
> Even Sat night, I had insomnia, and couldn't tune these in at 3:30am.
> 
> 
> In addition, I also am unable to launch any on demand programming. It tries for about 30 seconds, then gives a similar error message that the program is currently unavailable.
> 
> 
> All other channels work fine.
> 
> 
> Yesterday, all of sudden, everything worked again. Hopefully for good.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what could be causing this? I'd like to get it fixed before football season starts.



Had similar problems last weekend, 8300HD, simple unplug and a reboot solved the issue. YMMV


----------



## Maya68

I have channel 1770 and 1771 on the guide. We're getting 3D channels???


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/18843036
> 
> 
> I have channel 1770 and 1771 on the guide. We're getting 3D channels???



BHN is going to show the Coke Zero 400 race from Daytona in 3D. I would guess one (or both) of those channels could be for that broadcast.


----------



## HDOrlando

Clubsteeler: Try re-booting your box. It works for me sometimes.


All: Very few ladies are high on HDTV and were lucky to have one of them posting in this discussion thread.


While I will not get a 3-D TV anytime in the next few years, I am glad BHN has these channels available for the people who like 3-D though.


Hopefully, it does not railroad any potential HD additions.


----------



## Hakemon

Who's the dumb idiot who programmed such a shoddy EMERGENCY TEST? I am already on my 2ND box reboot in the period of 10 freakin minutes. I'm seriously missing my shows, lost the DVR recordings.


It's a TEST, I want to cancel out the message, it bothers me. I change channels in an attempt to get rid of the screeching sound and audio MUTE, but the box just goes to "boot" and blacks out for minutes at a time.


I'm so SICK of this BS. Incompetent techs and whoever programs the firmware on these things.


For a true emergency, ok the message is fine, but when it's a TEST, it seriously is an annoyance, and pushes me more towards the internet for watching TV, not the TV service itself.


I've been far to generous but I think by the end of July I'm canceling BHN and only keeping the Road Runner..


The journey was NOT pleasant.. 11 years of pain.. I still remember before BHN, when it was Time Warner, we went through 4 Explorer 2100's in a single month because all of them had flickering green lines on the picture and screeching sound.


----------



## Nayan

I'm sorry for all the trouble you've had Hake. The only thing I can think of is that it sounds like a problem at the switching station. When I first got my HD box years ago I had horrid problems even trying to watch anything in HD. Half the time I couldn't get anything to tune and the other half it looked like I was watching old UHF with the lines and breakups. I kept calling, they kept replacing lines to the house and boxes with relief for a day or two then back to the same crappy picture. Finally after months of woe I got a tech that said he was going to check the couplings at the main feed box down the road. After that I've never had a major problem since.


----------



## mgsports

But it's on TNT.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/18844923
> 
> 
> But it's on TNT.



Yes it is, but they are also offering it to those folks who have shiny new 3D tv's on the other channels. I don't plan on upgrading to a 3D experience anytime soon, so normal HD crashing and bashing is fine for me







.


----------



## HDClown

Has anyone's "C" series boxes been updated to 3.2.0_15 yet? I was supposed to get updated the 24th and it never happened.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Mine was scheduled for June 22nd for my 8300HDC and it hasn't happened yet for me either.... and I consider that a good thing... the longer the better the more I can keep my group by favorites.


----------



## Nayan

I hate that they removed that! If they could find a way to keep the sound issue fixed and add that back I'd be very happy.


----------



## rbanke

I've been rebooting both my boxes (both 4250HDC's) every other week the past few months. Lately though (before the recent firmware update), Most channels pop up the 'unavailable' bs which I can only get rid of by changing channels back and forth (hitting the button doesnt work), or more often just unplug and plug the box back in. I'm also getting a shaky screen problem every few days where the guide/all channels start shaking. Add to that, since the firmware my menus/changing channels have all been excruciatingly slow.


I was at my mother's house the other day and she was just given a new samsung box. The menus & changing channels seemed lightning fast. Do you guys suggest I go to the local shop and ask for a trade?


----------



## Im2sexy

Nope, I have the Samsung box and this new FW from Not So Bright House is pathetic. If you can get a SA 8300 HDC Ive read there are less problems with those.


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Im2sexy* /forum/post/18847366
> 
> 
> Nope, I have the Samsung box and this new FW from Not So Bright House is pathetic. If you can get a SA 8300 HDC Ive read there are less problems with those.



the 8300HDC is a DVR right? I have no use for a dvr. Sucks that there seems to be no good solution outside of getting rid of BHN.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbanke* /forum/post/18847383
> 
> 
> the 8300HDC is a DVR right? I have no use for a dvr. Sucks that there seems to be no good solution outside of getting rid of BHN.



There is a solution, but that would require Brighthouse/Time Warner to hire some competent software engineers and software testers.


----------



## Im2sexy

If they cant get their "techs" to set up cable cards in a Tivo in one visit how can you expect them to get FW right?


----------



## bilmar

Lately I have been seeing more macroblocking and dropouts on my SA 8300HD.


I can look at channel 701 and Select/Down to see what it is up to, but I cannot find a list of acceptable RF parameter ranges so the pages of detailed info are not much help


Does one exist? If so please point me the way....


If not, would anyone care to chime in with some ballpark values for forward, return BER, S/N etc


Thanks


Bill


----------



## HDClown

Is there supposed to be Dolby 5.1 sound on any of the HD content on things like major networks primetime shows? My receiver never registers any kind of Dolby Digital content, always stays in Pro Logic mode. I have the audio settings set to digital and am connected with optical audio from DVR to receiver.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bilmar* /forum/post/18858932
> 
> 
> Lately I have been seeing more macroblocking and dropouts on my SA 8300HD.
> 
> 
> I can look at channel 701 and Select/Down to see what it is up to, but I cannot find a list of acceptable RF parameter ranges so the pages of detailed info are not much help
> 
> 
> Does one exist? If so please point me the way....
> 
> 
> If not, would anyone care to chime in with some ballpark values for forward, return BER, S/N etc
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Bill



Original post indicating signal ranges

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7278208


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18858999
> 
> 
> Is there supposed to be Dolby 5.1 sound on any of the HD content on things like major networks primetime shows? My receiver never registers any kind of Dolby Digital content, always stays in Pro Logic mode. I have the audio settings set to digital and am connected with optical audio from DVR to receiver.



If you have the digital audio set to HDMI and your flat panel does not decode Dolby Digital (most don't) then all your audio is converted to 2 channel PCM. We have also seen in the past switching the audio setting from Dolby Digital to something else and then back to DD will reset digital audio to multi channel.


----------



## barrygordon

I would suggest that each of us that post here place at the bottom of their post which boxes they own/use. This would help in trying to localize the issue


The unavailable channel issue is a known (admitted to by BHN) head end issue revolving around SDV (Switched Digital video) It is not a constant thing (acts differently at different times in different areas) as it is dependent on what channels are currently using space on the cable that runs to feed your home. IMHO it is going to take a long time to fix due to its "Intermitant" nature. It is not related to a specific STB but rather to the instantaneous state of your cable feed (what is being sent). The very popular channels are not affected as they are always being requested and are therefore on the cable. Premium channels, those paid for specifically and therefore less popular with a lower request rate are affected to a greater degree.


I have received credits and price reductions due to my constant complaining (generally at 1 AM so I get very fast service). If you believe that the major rule that guides the majority of human activity is self interest, then customer service really helping to get the problems resolved is not in their employment interests.


The only way to put pressure on BHN is to hit them where it hurts, their revenue stream. Write to the Florida Consumer Protection organization. Write to your county attorney. Just one letter sending copies. Also send a copy to the BHN Customer service VP not the peons. Send the letter (using snail mail not email) at least two or three times a month just changing the dates of the issues. Indicate in the copy why you are dissatisfied. Indicate what you want done to resolve the situation. Demand that any granted monopoly by removed and open competition started to allow for multiple service providers and what ever is necessary to ensure competition. Send a copy to FL today. If enough people do this BHN might, just might, get the message.


Unfortunately the number of complainers will be a very very small percentage of the BHN base. After all look at how many are on this forum discussing issues and complaining, and only a fraction of them will complain in an orgainized fashion


Samsung HD DVR (2)

Cisco 8240 HDC (1)

SA 3250 (2)


----------



## VGPOP

Well, I had to exchange my 8300HD box due to a problem, and they gave me a Samsung H3270.


I still have another 8300HD in the living room, and while the "Channel is unavailable" still shows sometimes in those channels from MLB Extra Innings, in my new Samsung box it does not show that.


So, I think is the box more than the system itself.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18858999
> 
> 
> Is there supposed to be Dolby 5.1 sound on any of the HD content on things like major networks primetime shows? My receiver never registers any kind of Dolby Digital content, always stays in Pro Logic mode. I have the audio settings set to digital and am connected with optical audio from DVR to receiver.



I have the same setup and can't get anything in 5.1 either. I tried Barry's trick but that did nothing. It is frustrating as I have these nice surround speakers gathering dust, with the exception of when I watch a Blu-Ray. I'd love to hear my shows and sports in Surround, but it never seems to happen.


SA 8300 HDC

Pioneer Voyager


----------



## Barry928

I wonder if the HDMI connection is resetting you to 2 channel every time you power up. You should be able to manually toggle the digital audio setting back to Dolby Digital. Is your video Component or HDMI?


----------



## Nayan

I have an optical cable going from the 8300 to the receiver and it's set to Dolby Digital. The receiver says DD but it also says only 2.1. I've noticed that shows will say 5.1 _where available_, so I am thinking maybe BH doesn't broadcast any of the shows in 5.1? I know my surround and 5.1 works when I pop in a movie so it should work if they actually broadcast shows in that sound format. I don't really know what else to try/do, as I've fiddled with all of my sound settings on my receiver and on the box to no avail.


----------



## Barry928

Don't believe the 8300HD is outputting 5.1 just because it says Dolby Digital in the menu. Have the box tuned to a known 5.1 program and then go into the menu and change the setting to something other than DD. Watch the receiver. Now go back into the same menu and switch it back to the Dolby Digital setting. Any change?


----------



## Nayan

No, no change but I did discover that I can now get surround and all my speakers if I keep it on 'other' and if I switch back it goes back to 2.1 on the receiver. Very strange.


----------



## Barry928

I wonder if your display is telling the cable box to output 2 channel. While you are sitting on the 5.1 channel unplug the HDMI cable as a test. Does the 5.1 start working?


----------



## Nayan

Ok gave that a shot and it's still 2.1. I unplugged everything on my tv even! I am stumped.


----------



## Barry928

So the "other" setting is working as 5.1 or you still have no 5.1 on any setting?


----------



## Im2sexy

OK I have the Samsung HD DVR SMT-H3090 hooked up to a Yamaha RX-V663 through component and optical TOS link. Audio setting in audio coding format is Dolby AC-3, when tuned to a channel that broadcasts in surround AVR lights up "digital" with the 5 speaker symbols lit up. Switching audio setting to PCM in the Audio Coding Format setting any channel just lights up the "PCM" symbol and only 2 speakers.


Now due to handshake issues from a FW update that BHN pushed through last year I had switched from HDMI to component and TOS link. So today when I had the stand pulled out to take pictures of the serial numbers of the electronics (someone walked in the garage and walked out with the weed whacker and gas can.) I switched to an HDMI cable from STB to the AVR. On any audio setting could get nothing but PCM 2 channel sent to the AVR so I left it hooked up with component and TOS link.


Nayan and HDClown what are your audio settings in the Audio Coding Format? Have you tried Dolby AC-3?


I did notice with the HDMI when changing HD channels the channel tuned in quicker. I figure the delay, when hooked up through component, this is because the AVR has to convert from analog to digital but I can live with the delay if it means I can send what ever is broadcast to the AVR instead of the AVR applying PLii when hooked up through HDMI.


----------



## jimmycrank

I have a similar bug from time to time with dolby digital. Here is my setup...


Samsung 3090 Dvr > HDMI > HK Receiver > HDMI > Sony TV


Audio goes to speakers setup for 5.1. I leave the DVR on all the time and only turn off the TV and Receiver via harmony remote. Using this setup, I can always relay 5.1 audio to the speakers. EXCEPT... when the DVR goes into the Brighthouse Screensaver mode. For some reason when the screensaver kicks in, the audio stream is somehow modified, and my receiver goes into ProLogic 7 mode. No matter what I do (change channels, etc) the broadcast remains in Prologic 7. The only way to get it to output dolby digitial is to power cycle the receiver. Odd, but I've learned to live with it I guess.


Here is something I learned that was new though. I only manage the audio in my setup via the receiver. However, the DVR needs to be at a volume level of at least 1 to output audio over HDMI. I found out if I use the brighthouse remote to turn the volume on the DVR to 0, no audio is relayed over HDMI to the receiver as if it were muted. Regardless of what I have my receiver at, I could be blaring the sound from the receiver but as soon as I move the volume from 1 to 0 on the DVR, the whole audio stream is muted. Took me an hour of troubleshooting and scratching my head one day to figure out why there was no sound coming out of my speakers.


----------



## Nayan

I have no 5.1 on anything, but when I have it on DD I have no sound at all from my surround speakers and when I have it on 'other' I have sound. I know my speakers work so that's not the issue and I am tuned to a 5.1 program.


Sexy: I have old technology so I don't have AC-3 but I have a button I can push that tells me if I am getting 2.1, 5.1 or 6.1.. Maybe I need to get a new receiver or something? I don't have any connections to my receiver other than two optical cables, one from the 8300HDC and one from my Blu-Ray player.


----------



## Barry928

If the Blu-ray player works with DD and the cable box does not switch the inputs to the receiver as a trouble shoot test.


----------



## Nayan

Tried that, no change. Made sure everything was nice and tight, no loose wires or connections and swapped cables. Weird. I am not upset by this and my hubby is having a grand time watching me run back and forth, but this is a bit frustrating.


----------



## Im2sexy

Jimmy I just took out my HDMI cable and hooked it up from the 3090 to my AVR and all that was sent to the AVR was 2 channel PCM. In the audio settings if I chose MPEG (PCM) or AC-3 there wasnt any sound at all. Even trying the volume on the box or setting my Harmony to control the PVR I couldnt even get the volume to overlay onto the TV. Very strange LOL



Nayan yes you have old technology thats why you are only getting 2 channel PCM sent to the AVR. If you can not select AC-3 you got what you got LOL. Now my question is is this all due to the latest and greatest FW from not so Brighthouse? Now if you went and bought a new receiver and could select AC-3 it would show 5.1 if hooked up through TOS link. But if hooked up through HDMI, at least in my case, all that is sent is 2 channel.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18860218
> 
> 
> Tried that, no change. Made sure everything was nice and tight, no loose wires or connections and swapped cables. Weird. I am not upset by this and my hubby is having a grand time watching me run back and forth, but this is a bit frustrating.



LMAO Its usually the other way around with the wifey either laughing at the hubby or getting really really ticked off!!!!


----------



## Barry928

What stumps me is why Nayan has DD for BD and not cable. Rules out the receiver. I would swap cable boxes next.


----------



## barrygordon

My Theater has 2 BHN Samsung 3090 units running to an Anthem AVM-50v over component/toslink. No issues with audio. If a channel is broadcasting DD 5.1 the Anthem shows the core audio type as AC-3 and the current speaker configuration as 5.1 with PLII post processing which is how I have the Anthem set. It is clear from listening that the audio field is 5.1, but what it sounds like is very dependent on what is being transmitted.


Over the component/Toslink connection EDID's are no longer relevant to the STB, only how the STB is configured to handle the audio.


I fought (with myself) going to component for a while but after a lot of analysis it makes no perceptible difference picture or sound wise (to me) and switching times between components is much faster with fewer handshakes being required overall when a STB is being switched to. All my other sources come in over HDMI.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/18860264
> 
> 
> What stumps me is why Nayan has DD for BD and not cable. Rules out the receiver. I would swap cable boxes next.



Only problem with switching out boxes is she has the SA 8300 and if she gets the Samsung 3090 she has more problems than she began with.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/18860271
> 
> 
> My Theater has 2 BHN Samsung 3090 units running to an Anthem AVM-50v over component/toslink. No issues with audio. If a channel is broadcasting DD 5.1 the Anthem shows the core audio type as AC-3 and the current speaker configuration as 5.1 with PLII post processing which is how I have the Anthem set. It is clear from listening that the audio field is 5.1, but what it sounds like is very dependent on what is being transmitted.
> 
> 
> Over the component/Toslink connection EDID's are no longer relevant to the STB, only how the STB is configured to handle the audio.
> 
> 
> I fought (with myself) going to component for a while but after a lot of analysis it makes no perceptible difference picture or sound wise (to me) and switching times between components is much faster with fewer handshakes being required overall when a STB is being switched to. All my other sources come in over HDMI.



Barry do you have the STB set to output AC-3? Im figuring you do and its probably a stupid question but I am just curious.


----------



## Nayan

I have no HDMI hookup on my receiver, so yeah it's quite old. Not quite as old as me, mind you, but still







. I know I am going to have to switch boxes soon anyway as I've been having issues with the one I have (and I've had it for a number of years!) so maybe that might be part of my problem. My hubby mentioned that earlier (about my old-as-dirt equipment) but I did have 5.1 prior, so maybe something happened in the update? I do know that prior to this update I had sound issues with the box always resetting to HDMI and having to change it back to DD every time I turned it on.


----------



## barrygordon

Im2Sexy, Yes the audio coding format under devices is set to AC-3 and not to Mpeg (PCM). The issue I have with the samsung boxes is the pause problem where sometimes after a pause it will not resume. this also happens occasionally after a FF or FR when i try and go back to play. Often the picture freezes but the audio continues. Naturally I am talking about playing back a DVR Recording.


----------



## MattKey

I like to keep things as separate as I can. I have HDMI directly into my TV for video only and Optical digital to my receiver. This way I can listen to the Cable audio without having the TV turned on, or I can listen to blu-ray, SACD DVD-A etc. while having the Cable video on and being able to browse the channels.....


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/18860543
> 
> 
> Im2Sexy, Yes the audio coding format under devices is set to AC-3 and not to Mpeg (PCM). The issue I have with the samsung boxes is the pause problem where sometimes after a pause it will not resume. this also happens occasionally after a FF or FR when i try and go back to play. Often the picture freezes but the audio continues. Naturally I am talking about playing back a DVR Recording.



Yup I have the same problem since the latest FW update. Happens if you pause live TV also. Seems like this FW screwed more things up than it fixed.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you all for trying to help me with my 5.1 problem last night. My hubby is already bemoaning the fact that I am looking at receivers online this morning







.


----------



## jimmycrank

"Jimmy I just took out my HDMI cable and hooked it up from the 3090 to my AVR and all that was sent to the AVR was 2 channel PCM. In the audio settings if I chose MPEG (PCM) or AC-3 there wasnt any sound at all. Even trying the volume on the box or setting my Harmony to control the PVR I couldnt even get the volume to overlay onto the TV. Very strange LOL"


Im2sexy,


So when you hook your hdmi cable up, in the audio output settings you should have PCM, AC-3, and HDMI as your options. It used to be that you could only get 2 channel over HDMI and you had to go into the hidden diagnostics of the 3090 to enable 5.1. However, I think that was fixed a while ago. When I choose HDMI, I get 5.1 to the receiver. My receiver will let me know when it attempts to modify a 2 channel signal to force 5.1 with ProLogic 7. Most of the time, I get the 5.1 digital signal without issue (unless I need to power cycle the receiver after the screen saver).


----------



## HDClown

I get no DD 5.1 on any channel or any broadcast. I used to have all the premium channels but recently cancelled, and never got DD 5.1 on HBO HD, SHO HD, MAX HD broadcasts, etc. I've never seen it on a prime time network 8pm or 9pm broadcast, but when I download stuff of the net that are rips of the same broadcast, they always have DD 5.1 sound.


I've had this for years with an 8300HD which was connected HDMI, and I have this same issue with the 8640HDC which is connected component + optical audio. I can't hook this box up HDMI right bow because BHN still hasn't rolled out the HDMI bug fix.


Both boxes feed into an Onkyo TX-SR806 and the problem is NOT with the receiver. It works fine with my BD player and my media streaming devices.


I'm not sure how to tune into a "known DD 5.1 broadcast", because since moving to Navigator, I've yet to ever see this listed in the guide data.


"Audio/SAP" in the settings are locked at digital. I can't change that. All i can change is SAP language infact. This was the same when I briefly used HDMI with the 8640HDC. I recall this being the case since the switch to Navigator. Back with Passport software, there where other settings.


----------



## HDClown

Well, I feel silly now. Not sure if this is something that was new as of Navigator or it's with the 8640HDC. There is a section called "Devices" and in there are more settings then in the regular "Settings" menu. I've never gone in there before. The audio was set Digital Output:Other. I've changed it to Dolby Digital. Seems like that will fix the problem.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/18861895
> 
> 
> Well, I feel silly now. Not sure if this is something that was new as of Navigator or it's with the 8640HDC. There is a section called "Devices" and in there are more settings then in the regular "Settings" menu. I've never gone in there before. The audio was set Digital Output:Other. I've changed it to Dolby Digital. Seems like that will fix the problem.



LOL I thought everyone knew that was there. Thats why I said a few times I went into the "Audio coding format" in settings.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18861505
> 
> 
> Thank you all for trying to help me with my 5.1 problem last night. My hubby is already bemoaning the fact that I am looking at receivers online this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Budget? Need for 3d? With this years new receivers coming out if you dont need 3d theres tons of deals to be had on last years models.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/18861638
> 
> 
> Im2sexy,
> 
> 
> So when you hook your hdmi cable up, in the audio output settings you should have PCM, AC-3, and HDMI as your options. It used to be that you could only get 2 channel over HDMI and you had to go into the hidden diagnostics of the 3090 to enable 5.1. However, I think that was fixed a while ago. When I choose HDMI, I get 5.1 to the receiver. My receiver will let me know when it attempts to modify a 2 channel signal to force 5.1 with ProLogic 7. Most of the time, I get the 5.1 digital signal without issue (unless I need to power cycle the receiver after the screen saver).



Yes I have those options but only get 2 channel when HDMI is selected and if I choose one of the other 2 I get not sound whatsoever. How can I go into the hidden diagnostics to enable it or see if its enabled?


----------



## Nayan

I am not sure if it works on the Samsung boxes (or even if it works anymore, I'll have to try later) but you hold the power button and the select button on the box to get to the super secret settings menu. I'm not sure if you can still change things on that menu or not as it's been ages since I've tried it. It works on my Pioneer box (non HD or DVR) but unsure of the new ones.


My budget is about $500 max. I don't plan on going 3D and just need enough HDMI support for Blu-Ray player, cable box, tv and maybe a game console. I also have a cd player and tape deck so I need optical support for that as well.


HDClown: I found that out yesterday when I switched to 'other', but sadly it still won't give me my 5.1. but it does give me sound from all my speakers, which is better than what it was.


On the HD Showcase channel, 13 somethingorother, any of the shows on CBS are in 5.1, like CSI. I used that to fiddle around with my sound.


----------



## Im2sexy

Nayan for that budget IMO you can not beat this one . Has everything you need.


----------



## Im2sexy

OK I found out holding the select button gets to the diagnostics on the Samsung 3090, but to get into the proper diagnostics page you need a password to be able to enable AC-3 over HDMI. The password used to be 3090 but that doesnt work for me. Why this isnt enabled from the get go is a mystery to me. Thats like taking a step back because to get surround sound you have to go the optical or coax route with component cables. IDIOTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barrygordon

im2sexy, Call BHN get a supervisor and explain to them how you want a 100% refund on all your rental charges for the 3090 as it does not work properly, settle for 50%. Tell them you also want an immediate swapout to a 8300HDC. If they give you any flack tell them that your next letters will be to the FCC and the FTC on deceptive advertising and practices. If they know something is not operating as advertised (which I am sure they do) and they do not inform customers then that is a deceptive practice.


When the tec comes to install the 8300HDC have them demonstrate that DD 5.1 is working before they leave.


As a stated before I use component and coaxial and find it totally satisfactory at 1080i.


----------



## Im2sexy

Barry I will be calling them on Tuesday. I am perfectly fine sticking with component and optical but that is assinine not having DD enabled over HDMI. I was reading the 3090 thread on here and someone posted that it is enabled but nothing I do over HDMI will transmit in DD. BTW I leave the channel on ESPN as I know they broadcast in 5.1


----------



## barrygordon

BHN has a few good techs that I have met. They actually have a note in my file to be careful whom they send over. They believe that harm will come to an idiot if they send one to my house. Not true, he will be quietly told why he is an incompetent fool if he demonstrates such a propensity, and asked to leave. That has happend a few times until the regional tech services manager accompanied one of his guys and decided I know a lot more about video systems then they do. I am not bragging I just do.


The good techs know exctly what is going on and know how to fix things thay are capable of fixing and when to say it is not a STB issue. I have been told there are lots of notes in my account file, some of them less than complimentary, but I can live with that.


My next campaign, starting Monday will be on the 3090 Pause issue and FF/FR related problem. I have the phone number of a senior executive in the customer service chain whose stated goal "is to make me happy". Clearly an impossible task. I was out of town for about two weeks after the last FW upgrade so I am just now viewing a lot of stuff that was recorded. Needless to say I am not content. They, BHN, do not like getting ripped off by signal pirates, and I do not like getting ripped off by shoddy workmanship and that is what bad firmware is.


In general I am not happy with the software industry and I was a member of that industry for my 45 year active career. It is just a good thing that the medical software industry whose products are used to treat and save lives seems to have a different set of rules to which they adhere.


----------



## Nayan

Why on earth would they not enable AC-3? Which knucklehead's idea was that? I am afraid to look at my secret settings as I might find other things left out. I did come across something while browsing earlier that I found interesting. I found a pdf of the 8300HDC from SA on how to hook up your components to the box and the 'disclaimer' that digital content in encrypted with HDCP and not all devices are supported using HDMI. So knowing that, I am sure my equipment isn't compatible. I sure do like that receiver though Sexy! I'll have to see how much my budget will stretch so I can grab one of those.


----------



## barrygordon

Nyan, If your receiver or whatever has an hdmi input connection and an hdmi output connection for a TV, then I am almost 100% sure that your equipment is HDCP Compatible.


----------



## Nayan

No, it doesn't that's why I am having issues. I have component connections but when I hook my tv to it I get no sound at all, same with the cable box. That's why I am just running an optical cable from the box to the receiver, but I am doing the same with my Blu-Ray and get 5.1. I am going to eventually get 21st century gear LOL.


----------



## barrygordon

Let me understand, Receiver to TV is HDMI or component?


When you Disconnect cable STB from receiver and connect a BR player to the same connectors (3 component and 1 optical) you get 5.1 audio ?


Is that what is happening. If so there something wrong with the STB's setup or optical output. Are you using optical or coaxial from the STB? I don't remember if it has both>


----------



## Hakemon

So um, I lost a TV picture.. Everything is black, all channels are black.. I can see the boxes onscreen display and guide, but nothing, all is black.


----------



## Nayan

Everything is component and I use optical for audio. My stuff is too old to have HDMI hookup.


----------



## Impala1ss

WOW! I haven't looked at this thread in a year and am amazed by the problems I have read on the last 3 pages.


I left BHN 2 years ago for DirecTV and haven't looked back. Everything works well, their equipment is 1st class and their HD channels are full resolution 1080i, not some down res'd approximation (like Dish TV), with many PPV channels showing movies in full 1080p (BluRay quality). Also, there are now 3-4 full 3D channels running full time.


Some may not be able to get it because of dish antenna location problems but most could get it perfectly.


The rain fade issue, as well as others you may hear of from time to time are very, very minor issues.


I can only suggest that DirecTV would provide you with a better quality of service than I am reading about here.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/18868673
> 
> 
> The rain fade issue, as well as others you may hear of from time to time are very, very minor issues.



Ever single person I talk to about rain issues has a different story. It's just about 50/50 split between "only the most hrreodnous torrendial down pours cause me to loose my picture" and "even the most modest rian storm will kill my signal".


At this time of year in central florida, rain storms are usually pretty bad, lots of heavy rain in sheets from wind. Even if it only means a cut out every once in a while, any cut outs are annoying, and PVR's are useless if your signal cuts out. Going back and watching blank air isn't any fun.


----------



## Nayan

What you might get in saving by switching is small. Compared to the convenience of having someone come out either the same day or next versus having to wait a week or more if your equipment breaks is reason enough for me to not switch.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Impala1ss* /forum/post/18868673
> 
> 
> I can only suggest that DirecTV would provide you with a better quality of service than I am reading about here.



Had D* once seen lots of "acquiring signal" and changed to BHN when I had to move. Things keeping me with BHN, No contracts, No $ repair for Equipment, My experience is they have been very responsive, All my HD receivers and DVR's work without issue, Internet speed is consistent @ 9.5-9.8, Phone service has been fantastic. If I think I am having a problem, I can go down to a center and change out the box, modem or ?? without issue or $. YMMV


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/18870186
> 
> 
> Had D* once seen lots of "acquiring signal" and changed to BHN when I had to move. Things keeping me with BHN, No contracts, No $ repair for Equipment, My experience is they have been very responsive, All my HD receivers and DVR's work without issue, Internet speed is consistent @ 9.5-9.8, Phone service has been fantastic. If I think I am having a problem, I can go down to a center and change out the box, modem or ?? without issue or $. YMMV



Agreed. I had E* for about a year and the rain fade was horrible. I checked the dish aiming and the signal was close to max on clear days. Anytime a T-storm came by we would loose signal for 30 minutes.


Also, in addition the above, you can hook-up a TV without a box to area where you just want to watch some basic cable, like the news or weather. With D* and E* you need a box and switches in every room. Or you need a "two room" box. PIA. Plus if a box goes bad you have to ship it. With BHN I can drive over to the nearest depot and swap the box.


While Dish or DTV may have something you cannot get on cable, the hassle factor and rain fade made me switch back to cable.


----------



## the64gto

Nothing looks better than a "Pizza" pan on your roof.


----------



## ben12345

The only reason I have stuck with Directv is the NFL Sunday package but this year it is getting very, very expensive. Also for NFL network which BH does not seem to have after all these years.


I am in the process of moving and looks like I may have to switch to BH which other than the NFL issue would be fine as they do have more HD channels than Directv.


----------



## Im2sexy

Well calling CS and complaining was a colossal waste of time and energy. The "supervisor", "Christine", was as useless as tits on a bull. Refused to give me her employee ID number so I could identify who I was speaking with and also to use to complain about her higher up the food chain. I was told no one else is complaining, there's nothing wrong with my DVR, if I didn't like it switch to satellite and they would disconnect my service immediately and to turn in my equipment. Makes me wonder if she was even a supervisor, I have a feeling it was another CSR and that they do this frequently. Next step is to contact the FCC, town officials, the county and state attorney.



Ben you wont see the NFL network on not so brighthouse or Time Warner, its all about the money. The NFL network wants it included in a certain tier of channels but BHN and TW want it in a pay package so they make more money soaking us. We dont even have Fox Sports Network, unless you count the soccer channels







.


And dont get me started on my TiVo fiasco. BHN IMO is the most useless arrogant CC I have dealt with. I'd rather deal with Comcrap than these fools


----------



## Barry928

Im2sexy- I will email my engineering contact at BHN and ask specifically about the 3090 not passing 5.1 over HDMI.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/18880174
> 
> 
> Im2sexy- I will email my engineering contact at BHN and ask specifically about the 3090 not passing 5.1 over HDMI.



Some say it is fixed and others are able to get into the diagnostics section to enable it. The pass word for them is "3090" but that doesnt work for me. When I plug in HDMI I only get 2 channel on the AVR but when I go back to optical it lights all 5 speakers symbols and reads "Dolby Digital" on the AVR display. If I can get all the recorded shows watched I will switch it out by bringing it in to the Titusville office. Thank you Barry I am interested in what he responds with. Im willing to bet the box I have is defective. Regardless of what their CSR's say


----------



## Barry928

I will let you know what he says. He might want to log into your box remotely so we may need to give him your account number or box address privately.


I am going to make a guess that it has something to do with the exchange of EDID information between your AVR and the 3090. The 3090 incorrectly thinks your AVR does not support 5.1 over HDMI and is trying to "help" you.


----------



## Derek K.

im2sexy,


have you actually ever _had_ comcrap? comcrap was by far the worst cable co I've ever had. no customer service, terrible video quality very frequent loss of service (cable modem) and very expensive.


the truth is all dvrs from these providers suck. bhn, d* - no of them can compare to what you can get with a htpc. the big downside to a htpc is they aren't cheap.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/18882180
> 
> 
> the truth is all dvrs from these providers suck. bhn, d* - no of them can compare to what you can get with a htpc. the big downside to a htpc is they aren't cheap.



Isn't that the truth. I've already built a HTPC for my movie collection and hopefully a DVR replacement. I'm hoping the reviews come in positive for the new Ceton card (when it gets released) paired with BHN cable. My bet is the TA's (tuning adapters) are going to be a problem. Time will tell.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/18882180
> 
> 
> im2sexy,
> 
> 
> have you actually ever _had_ comcrap? comcrap was by far the worst cable co I've ever had. no customer service, terrible video quality very frequent loss of service (cable modem) and very expensive.
> 
> 
> the truth is all dvrs from these providers suck. bhn, d* - no of them can compare to what you can get with a htpc. the big downside to a htpc is they aren't cheap.



I didnt have HD when I had comcrap. Had their internet for less than a week before I called and told them the modem was on the porch come pick it up LOL.


I was looking at the HTPC thread here and if you were to buy a TiVo with lifetime subscription thats pretty much the cost of an HTPC. Havent really looked into how it works but I record more shows from the cable channels than the 4 networks would I still be able to do that with an HTPC? TNT, USA, Discovery, History channel ETC.


----------



## Derek K.

yep. I have a 6 tuner htpc (4 analog, 2 digital) that runs all of the tvs in the house. you can't do that with a tivo.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/18882399
> 
> 
> yep. I have a 6 tuner htpc (4 analog, 2 digital) that runs all of the tvs in the house. you can't do that with a tivo.



How are you dealing with the SDV channels?


----------



## Derek K.

I'm not. the digital tuners only handle the unencrypted stuff (locals, etc.). the analog tuners handle everything else.


sdv can be done though with the tuning adapters.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Im2sexy* /forum/post/18882359
> 
> 
> I didnt have HD when I had comcrap. Had their internet for less than a week before I called and told them the modem was on the porch come pick it up LOL.




my apologies. you do know what truly crappy cable service is.


----------



## rbanke

So lately I've noticed since now every channel I care about is available in HD, that I NEVER watch anything in SD. This got me thinking, Does anyone think BHN will (hopefully soon) offer a version of 'combo plus' that is HD channels only? I can see them not simply so they can imply 'better value' due to having thousands of (useless) channels, but I wanted to see what some of you guys thought.



or in short, When can I stop paying for SD channels.


----------



## mgsports

Yes BHN has FSN Florida in both SD and HD an Comcast might to.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/18884733
> 
> 
> dON'T YOU HAVE fsn FLORIDA?



Nope nor do we have The NFL network on BHN. Lots of other useless channels but not those two.


----------



## captaincl

Is anyone else currently having an issue where all the HD channels starting at about 1120 until past the premiums are out? It's weird.. it's not all the HD channels out, but all the network ones and everything in that range.


----------



## jimmycrank

All,


I know this is an HDTV forum, but since you all have a pretty good handle on Brighthouse offerings, I thought I'd take a shot and ask the forum about Brighthouse's digital phone option.


I currently have a security system monitored by a phone landline. I can save $40 a month if I drop the landline and go with the BH digital phone. Can a monitored security system run off of the digital phone? Do any of you have that currently setup? Any advantages/disadvantages?


Any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/18888554
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I know this is an HDTV forum, but since you all have a pretty good handle on Brighthouse offerings, I thought I'd take a shot and ask the forum about Brighthouse's digital phone option.
> 
> 
> I currently have a security system monitored by a phone landline. I can save $40 a month if I drop the landline and go with the BH digital phone. Can a monitored security system run off of the digital phone? Do any of you have that currently setup? Any advantages/disadvantages?
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated...



Yep, my ADT security system works just fine with BH Digital Phone. Had no issues with the installation and the BH tech tested w/ ADT to make sure it worked.


----------



## kmdinteractive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/18888935
> 
> 
> Yep, my ADT security system works just fine with BH Digital Phone. Had no issues with the installation and the BH tech tested w/ ADT to make sure it worked.



Don't forget to put your modem and router on a battery backup. If you lose power, so goes your security.


If you can afford it, upgrade to a GSM transmitter in your house to have as a backup to phone service.


----------



## HDOrlando

Comcast in Leesburg does not have FS Florida in SD or HD.


It's in an area of 80,000 homes without it.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/18888554
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I know this is an HDTV forum, but since you all have a pretty good handle on Brighthouse offerings, I thought I'd take a shot and ask the forum about Brighthouse's digital phone option.
> 
> 
> I currently have a security system monitored by a phone landline. I can save $40 a month if I drop the landline and go with the BH digital phone. Can a monitored security system run off of the digital phone? Do any of you have that currently setup? Any advantages/disadvantages?
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated...



The first security system I had (Rampart) did not work well with BH DP, the Present one (Safe Touch) works fine, I also use their back up (non GSM) radio.


----------



## Nayan

Since it seems that BH has taken down their channel page for Cablecards, I'm wondering what channels you do/don't have. I have been toying with the idea of getting either a Tivo, Moxie or building my own HTPC and I want to make sure that the channels I watch will be available. I watch most everything in HD so are there any you don't get with a CC? I know you don't get PPV but I have Netflix so that's not a big deal.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18900939
> 
> 
> Since it seems that BH has taken down their channel page for Cablecards, I'm wondering what channels you do/don't have. I have been toying with the idea of getting either a Tivo, Moxie or building my own HTPC and I want to make sure that the channels I watch will be available. I watch most everything in HD so are there any you don't get with a CC? I know you don't get PPV but I have Netflix so that's not a big deal.



I returned my TiVo I ordered because they couldnt guarantee it would be a one time visit to install the CC and get everything up and running. The reason I asked because on TiVos forums there is a Central Florida section and one guy was on visit number 6 and day 30 to get his TiVo working properly and I just wasnt willing to risk spending $800 (Lifetime and the best Tivo). Plus you need a wireless tuning adapter and to me I didnt want the hassle. And on top of that after six months of service there was going to be a $4.95 a month charge for something (I forget what at this moment) and the supervisor I was dealing with was a total *****. I thinking the HTPC route would be better, I need to look into that more. Theres a great section here on it, one guy has it broken down to what you need, with prices for a low, mid, or high end one.


----------



## HDClown

I had a TiVo for 2 1/2 years on BHN. I've since sold it. Getting the CableCARD working wasn't too much of a problem 2 1/2 years ago when I had it installed. BHN was specifically sending out "specially trained" techs. Most of the setup was on the head end with whomever the tech spoke too. Not a whole lot to do in the TiVo.


My problems arose when BHN implemented SDV. The Tuning Adapter never worked properly. I NEVER Got all the SDV channels, and I had to power cycle the Tuning Adapter frequently to get channels to work again. I ultimately sold my TiVo because my free year of Tuning Adapter rental was up, and was now being charged for it, and my 3 year pre-pay on TiVo was running out. When I added the CableCARD, Tuning Adapter, and TiVo fee's up, it made no sense to deal with the issues for the couple dollars/month it saved.


Honestly, I prefer the Navigator UI (And the prior Passport UI) more than TiVo's UI.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a bug I think. Ever since the HDMI update, my resolution settings are not saved. I typically set 1080i only as the output to avoid the delay when switching between chancels that broadcast 720p and 1080i. Now when I turn the box on the the next day, the output resolution settings are back to 480p, 720p, and 1080i. Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> This is on the 8300HDC. THANKS!



Still have this problem on all my boxes, DVR and non-DVR. Has anyone seen this? Will this or can this be fixed? Very annoying.







Does BHN know about it?


----------



## Barry928

That is an interesting change. It looks like BH is looking at EDID from the display over user settings as a preference.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks Sexy and Clown. I checked out the forum and I think I'll scratch the idea of a CC. If it's going to be that much of a pain to get everything running smoothly I think I'll just stick with my boxes as they are now.


----------



## allowiches

I'm starting to get tired of all the bugs BH installed into my Samsung box on this last update. I actually had to reboot the box after FF a show locked it up! Is there another box besides the 8300HDC that works properly and has a larger HD? My 8300 doesn't seem to have any issues, but it doesn't get used as much as the Samsung.


I really don't want to change boxes (lost recordings and manager lists), but BHN still hasn't fixed the many bugs after a month and I don't see a fix coming.


Maybe I should send something to Samsung saying everything they make is ^%$. That might get them going after TW / BHN.


----------



## Nayan

I thought about getting a Samsung box but I've read all the horror stories on here and decided just to stick with my 8300HDC. It's not perfect by any means but it seems more stable than the others. I have an issue with the HD size myself that's why I asked about the CC but I guess I'll stick with what I have and avoid the headaches. I really wish we had more choices as far as equipment goes.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18903141
> 
> 
> Thanks Sexy and Clown. I checked out the forum and I think I'll scratch the idea of a CC. If it's going to be that much of a pain to get everything running smoothly I think I'll just stick with my boxes as they are now.



It sucks but that was the conclusion I came to as well. The problem in the Mims/Titusville area is you almost never get a BHN tech its usually a sub contractor and when they show up they are usually confused because they were told something different.


----------



## Barry928

Im2sexy- You have a PM.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Two weeks from today, you will have your Cooking Channel in HD.


Nothing I'll be excited about for the second straight update. Hopefully, TWC gets those fee disputes settled with The Weather Channel, Tru TV and Lifetime so we can get the HD versions of those channels as they are running out of piggyback deals.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is an interesting change. It looks like BH is looking at EDID from the display over user settings as a preference.



Barry, is BHN aware of this issue? Seems like a pretty big bug to not honor the user settings for something such a display resolution, don't you think?


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18908433
> 
> 
> Nayan: Two weeks from today, you will have your Cooking Channel in HD.
> 
> 
> Nothing I'll be excited about for the second straight update. Hopefully, TWC gets those fee disputes settled with The Weather Channel, Tru TV and Lifetime so we can get the HD versions of those channels as they are running out of piggyback deals.



TWC and Lifetime????? No thank you LOL. And all the cooking channel will do is make me hungry.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/18908433
> 
> 
> Nayan: Two weeks from today, you will have your Cooking Channel in HD.
> 
> 
> Nothing I'll be excited about for the second straight update. Hopefully, TWC gets those fee disputes settled with The Weather Channel, Tru TV and Lifetime so we can get the HD versions of those channels as they are running out of piggyback deals.



I know and I can't wait! Nothing like yummy goodness in HD







. I hope they can work out agreements with all of the channels and get something concrete instead of the month-to-month like they are now. It would be upsetting to lose any of them, especially BBC America! I guess we'll find out in a couple weeks. I did see that AMC (along with a few other channels) and U-Verse are at it over carriage fees. Will be interesting to see how that plays out.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/18908457
> 
> 
> Barry, is BHN aware of this issue? Seems like a pretty big bug to not honor the user settings for something such a display resolution, don't you think?



I reported it today.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

 http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ is down due to an expired license.


----------



## Chris Berry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/18908595
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ is down due to an expired license.



Thanks - lt's been reported.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18908526
> 
> 
> I know and I can't wait! Nothing like yummy goodness in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope they can work out agreements with all of the channels and get something concrete instead of the month-to-month like they are now. It would be upsetting to lose any of them, especially BBC America! I guess we'll find out in a couple weeks. I did see that AMC (along with a few other channels) and U-Verse are at it over carriage fees. Will be interesting to see how that plays out.



Oh no they better not lose BBC america. I'd be lost without TopGear


----------



## allowiches

Just had a fun time with a BHN CSR. He said there are no reports of problems with the Samsung and he couldn't make it happen with his. I gave him this website. At least they could admit to the problem. I am so frustrated with this! I feel like Hakemon.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/18909926
> 
> 
> Just had a fun time with a BHN CSR. He said there are no reports of problems with the Samsung and he couldn't make it happen with his. I gave him this website. At least they could admit to the problem. I am so frustrated with this! I feel like Hakemon.



ROFLMAO!!!!!! If you had said she I think we could have said we had the same CSR!!!! Except the CSR I spoke with wasnt able to bring up AVS and I had to send her a link to this thread to her company email and she "was forwarding it onto her boss". She also told me she was going to forward my complaint onto the engineering department. IMO they are told to deny any problems with anything BHN and TW do.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/18908457
> 
> 
> Barry, is BHN aware of this issue? Seems like a pretty big bug to not honor the user settings for something such a display resolution, don't you think?



One of the BH engineers is actively working with Cisco to solve the problem of resolutions not holding the client preference. They cannot reproduce it on all systems so they are asking for make/model numbers of customers systems that produce the error. Please post here or send me a PM.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> One of the BH engineers is actively working with Cisco to solve the problem of resolutions not holding the client preference. They cannot reproduce it on all systems so they are asking for make/model numbers of customers systems that produce the error. Please post here or send me a PM.



That's awesome thank you! Well, here is my configuration and all box/TV combos have the same issue.


8300HDC - Sony KDL-52W4100

8300HD - Westinghouse W4207

Explorer 4250HDC - Dynex - DXLCD26-09


----------



## PerfectCr

Another issue, apparently out of nowhere my cable modem (Scientific Atlanta model that also have phone) died tonight. Lights are flashing but no signal and no phone. I even switched cables from the source (I have separate coax for TV/modem).







Only had it for a few months. Anyone else see these die?


Have to take a trip to the BHN office in the AM to swap it out. Hopefully it works. Cable TV working great so I think it truly is the modem that went.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Im2sexy* /forum/post/18910148
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!!!! If you had said she I think we could have said we had the same CSR!!!! Except the CSR I spoke with wasnt able to bring up AVS and I had to send her a link to this thread to her company email and she "was forwarding it onto her boss". She also told me she was going to forward my complaint onto the engineering department. IMO they are told to deny any problems with anything BHN and TW do.



I contacted through an online chat. I knew if I actually spoke to a person that I would lose my temper and I don't like taking it out on people that are just doing their jobs. He wanted to schedule a service call. Uggh. I told him that since as he says nobody else has reported the problem to please file a report to engineering. When he asked if there was anything else he could help me with, I said, "That would imply you helped me with my first problem." After I closed the chat a customer service survey popped up. I filled it out and in the comments I suggested that they allow their CSRs to admit to problems.


So back to my question: What DVR's are available now?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another issue, apparently out of nowhere my cable modem (Scientific Atlanta model that also have phone) died tonight. Lights are flashing but no signal and no phone. I even switched cables from the source (I have separate coax for TV/modem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had it for a few months. Anyone else see these die?
> 
> 
> Have to take a trip to the BHN office in the AM to swap it out. Hopefully it works. Cable TV working great so I think it truly is the modem that went.



Well this morning I wake up and BINGO everything is working again! So much for "there is no service outage in your area". The thing that really pisses me off about BHN is that they assume the problem is always on the customer's end and it's never their network. Hardware doesn't die that frequently. Networks in my experience go down much more often than random hardware failures occur.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I never got the scheduled update in June, but I now got a new postcard from BHN talking about getting the update in the coming weeks. This time they list things like:



> Quote:
> New functionality for the FAV (Favorites) button! Now use this button to skip from favorite channel to favorite channel while browsing the Guide. This replaces Sorting By Favorites and is back by popular demand!



Back by popular demand my ass! Let me keep my sort by favorites... about the most useful feature in my Guide. I can already use the favorites button in the guide to jump from favorite to favorite, so it's not even back, it was already there without losing the sort feature. Seems they're just trying to marketing-speak their way out of losing features.


----------



## JH2003

What I am about to say is not intended to relieve BHN from their responsibilities to customers. This is also not about BHN, but about customer service from what was a reputable company (BellSouth/Cingular) and is now AT&T. I had years of great service from BellSouth/Cingular, but now I spend at least a monthly phone call to AT&T to correct their errors. I will be brief:

Went to AT&T store to get my wife a new phone (iPhone, but not 4).

Move Sim card from existing phone to iPhone.

New sim card phone number for old phone, to be mine.

Takes over an hour.

Leave store, late afternoon, within 20 minutes neither phone works.

Get home, call store using land line, busy, busy, busy.

Call store agent cell phone, busy, busy, busy, busy.

Call AT&T using land line - talk to customer service for 15 minutes - no solution.

AT&T transfers me to next level and a technician, who repeats everything customer service did. Now over 35 minutes.

AT&T technician transfers me to network engineering in Washington State. Repeat everything again, but much slower, like I do not know what I am doing. Now been 72 minutes.

He looks at networks and says there is no problem, but says it will be fixed in 48 hours - call back then - now 76 minutes.

Phones work at about 9:30 PM.

You all probably know why our phones did not work. Cable cut. It was all over my wife's facebook. Yet the high level network specialist could find no problem, everything was working - not!

Next day AT&T calls to find out if we were happy with the new phone and service. Told her no and why. She said I had 30 days to return the phone!

Bottom line - for 10 years now BHN is WAY better than AT&T for customer service. Sorry to not be a BHN basher.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/18915648
> 
> 
> I never got the scheduled update in June, but I now got a new postcard from BHN talking about getting the update in the coming weeks. This time they list things like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back by popular demand my ass! Let me keep my sort by favorites... about the most useful feature in my Guide. I can already use the favorites button in the guide to jump from favorite to favorite, so it's not even back, it was already there without losing the sort feature. Seems they're just trying to marketing-speak their way out of losing features.




I got my postcard today. All the stuff listed is the known changes in ODN 3.2, as far as I can tell


----------



## the64gto

How to tell if you got the "update"? I have a 8300HD, did the select, email flash and get to the 29 page stats. If anybody knows the page or title for the current SW version would appreciate it.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/18916710
> 
> 
> How to tell if you got the "update"? I have a 8300HD, did the select, email flash and get to the 29 page stats. If anybody knows the page or title for the current SW version would appreciate it.



Its easier just to go to channel 712


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Im2sexy* /forum/post/18916984
> 
> 
> Its easier just to go to channel 712



712 takes me to "my account"


711 shows under SW versions Atlas 2.5.0-48-ram or -ptv (Mt. Lindsey)???


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/18917081
> 
> 
> 712 takes me to "my account"
> 
> 
> 711 shows under SW versions Atlas 2.5.0-48-ram or -ptv (Mt. Lindsey)???



MDN Version of the Navigator Software currently deployed by BHN is 2.5.0-48-ptv.


MDN (Mystro Digital Navigator) only runs on the older cable boxes that don't have a CableCARD. The boxes that use a CableCARD (SA HDC's & Samsungs) have ODN (OCAP Digital Navigator) loaded on them. Not sure what version of ODN is deployed as I returned our SA 8300HDC several months ago.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/18917081
> 
> 
> 712 takes me to "my account"
> 
> 
> 711 shows under SW versions Atlas 2.5.0-48-ram or -ptv (Mt. Lindsey)???



OOPS sorry I get those 2 mixed up


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18917138
> 
> 
> Not sure what version of ODN is deployed as I returned our SA 8300HDC several months ago.



The current version for me is: 3.1.3_3 2009/11/19 12:38

The upcoming version I believe is: 3.2.0_15


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/18918543
> 
> 
> The current version for me is: 3.1.3_3 2009/11/19 12:38
> 
> The upcoming version I believe is: 3.2.0_15



I have the 3.2.0_15 2009/12/07 version in Mims with the Samsung 3090 HD DVR.


----------



## VGPOP

I just received this postcard announcing update, and I was not aware you can go to channel 711 to check ODN version.


I have *3.1.3_3* 2009/11/19 12:38


I am assuming I have the old version still.


I have Samsung H3270


----------



## Nayan

Tuesday night, during the All-Star game, my boxes rebooted themselves. That made me kinda angry, as it took almost 15 minutes for them to come back up. Ever since then, the guide has...............been........................slow. I mean really slow, as in go to the bar for a beer and it might be ready by then kind of slow. Ok, I exaggerate a bit, but it really has slowed down to the point it's annoying. If I use the arrows up and down, it takes almost 7 seconds for it to scroll to that channel. If I scroll over by time it takes just as long. I have no idea what they did, but I don't like it.


----------



## Cuneiform

POSSIBLE SIGNAL DROPOUT SOLUTION:


I recently had a conversation with some BH tech's who were working in our neighborhood (palm Bay, FL). They indicated that some areas were being upgraded with new distribution amps to handle the expanded internet transmission rates.


A side effect of these new amps is that they also increase the power level for the TV channels by several decibels ( about 8 or so if I remember correctly). An unwelcome side-effect of this new power level is that customers with distribution amps or low attenuation from the signal drop can experience frequent "dropouts" or freezes ostensibly due to some type of overdrive or saturation effect in the STB.


We had recently been experiencing a lot of dropouts, so I did the Select/EMAIL flash routine and checked page 5 for signal levels. We had VERY STRONG signal levels of about +7 or +8 dBm on most channels.


I removed our distribution amp that had about a +7 dB amplification on each port. We now average about a 0 dBm signal level on our channels with nominal bit error rates of 0. And voila! over the last several days we have seen only one dropout! (We have a SA 8300HD STB).


Hope this info can help someone out there with pesky dropout problems.


----------



## heyitsme

I'm supposed to get the update this week. If it's as bad as people say it is, I may be finally tempted to leave BrightHouse. Software is supposed to move forward, not backwards in functionality. I'm not sure, but losing the favorites sorting might be a big deal for me. Also, if the guide is slower or the box is less stable that's not a good thing at all.


The likely candidates for me would be AT&T U-Verse or DirectTV... has anyone compared these two recently?


----------



## HDClown

My 8640HDC was updated to 3.2.0_15 last night. No issues this morning. No configuration changes, no recording losses.


Since getting my 8640HDC about 2 months ago, when going into the list of programs, it's ALWAYS said "Loading Data" for about 2 seconds. After the update, it's about 4 seconds now, but the boxes seem to take 24-48 hours to fully "sort themselves out" after an update, so this may go back down to 2 seconds.


I always found it interesting that my slower processor 8300HD NEVER showed me "Loading Data". I'm willing to deal with 2-4 second delay in this area to have the 320g HDD though. I've got no options for leaving BHN that are viable (no U-Verse since I'm CenturyLink territory) and DTV isn't worth dealing with in the bad weather.


----------



## allowiches

I almost never watch SD programming anymore, but I had recorded a show on a channel that is only available on SD over the weekend. I went to watch it last night and I had absolutely no problems with it. The FF, RW and pause worked perfectly. I'm going to record some other SD stuff just to see if this is a trend, but it may be that all the problems with the Samsung box is it can't handle all the data in the HD programs.


Maybe BHN is only testing SD programming on their boxes and that's why they aren't seeing a problem. Ya, right.


----------



## VGPOP

I just got the update as well yesterday.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8640HDC was updated to 3.2.0_15 last night. No issues this morning. No configuration changes, no recording losses.
> 
> 
> Since getting my 8640HDC about 2 months ago, when going into the list of programs, it's ALWAYS said "Loading Data" for about 2 seconds. After the update, it's about 4 seconds now, but the boxes seem to take 24-48 hours to fully "sort themselves out" after an update, so this may go back down to 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> I always found it interesting that my slower processor 8300HD NEVER showed me "Loading Data". I'm willing to deal with 2-4 second delay in this area to have the 320g HDD though. I've got no options for leaving BHN that are viable (no U-Verse since I'm CenturyLink territory) and DTV isn't worth dealing with in the bad weather.



Century link is rolling out video services soon. Do you really think AT&T or century link can provide better service than brighthouse?


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/18932000
> 
> 
> I just got the update as well yesterday.



I got the update last night and everything seems to be working correctly so far.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18932982
> 
> 
> Century link is rolling out video services soon. Do you really think AT&T or century link can provide better service than brighthouse?



CenturyLink? Not a chance in hell. CenturyTel was a tiny regional telco and they outright purchased Embarq, and that became CenturyLink. They just recently purchased Qwest as well. They are basically trying to become the largest single telco of old-school telco services (like POTS). Unfortunately, they LOOSE 10's of thousands of customers every month, so the only way they can continue to grow is buy other companies. In part of CenturyTel's progress, they are DECENTRALIZING Embarq and Quest into regions, which is freaking HORRIBLE for telco's. Sprint/Embarq worked pretty hard to centralize and it was for the better. CenturyTel is undoing it all. It is going to be a HUGE failure.


As for U-Verse. You'll get completely opposite opinions of it from people. I have a good friend who went from BHN to U-Verse and he has no complaints. My history with BHN/TWC dates back to 1998, and it's been positive for the most part. I've only had 1 major outage and it was back in the 2004 hurricanes. I went 10 days without cable modem (but had TV), and it was due to some stupid little filter. I was LOW man on the totem pole though because BHN had major line damage all over the region, so I could understand why it took so long. At least I had power (unlike many others). Other then that 10 day outage, I've had a very small # (for 12 years) of other outages, ranging anywhere from a few hours to 18 hours. U-Verse in these areas is too new to know what their history is like, and I can't get it anyway unless I move.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> CenturyLink? Not a chance in hell. CenturyTel was a tiny regional telco and they outright purchased Embarq, and that became CenturyLink. They just recently purchased Qwest as well. They are basically trying to become the largest single telco of old-school telco services (like POTS). Unfortunately, they LOOSE 10's of thousands of customers every month, so the only way they can continue to grow is buy other companies. In part of CenturyTel's progress, they are DECENTRALIZING Embarq and Quest into regions, which is freaking HORRIBLE for telco's. Sprint/Embarq worked pretty hard to centralize and it was for the better. CenturyTel is undoing it all. It is going to be a HUGE failure.
> 
> 
> As for U-Verse. You'll get completely opposite opinions of it from people. I have a good friend who went from BHN to U-Verse and he has no complaints. My history with BHN/TWC dates back to 1998, and it's been positive for the most part. I've only had 1 major outage and it was back in the 2004 hurricanes. I went 10 days without cable modem (but had TV), and it was due to some stupid little filter. I was LOW man on the totem pole though because BHN had major line damage all over the region, so I could understand why it took so long. At least I had power (unlike many others). Other then that 10 day outage, I've had a very small # (for 12 years) of other outages, ranging anywhere from a few hours to 18 hours. U-Verse in these areas is too new to know what their history is like, and I can't get it anyway unless I move.



So when century link begins to offer tv service in your area, which will be soon, will you consider it? I know brighthouse gets beat up a lot on these forums, but compared to most other cable services they are at the top.


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18935248
> 
> 
> So when century link begins to offer tv service in your area, which will be soon, will you consider it? I know brighthouse gets beat up a lot on these forums, but compared to most other cable services they are at the top.



I'll look at the flyer before I throw it in the trash, but I am extremely confident their offering will be horrendous in terms of channel line up and cost. Their DSL service is horrible (10 megs is the fastest they offer, on their most expensive tier), so I'd never even consider dropping RoadRunner for their DSL. Maybe Verizon will buy CenturyLink and start FiOS roll outs again. FiOS is the bees knees in home service.


----------



## HDOrlando

I got the update last night too.


Unfortunately, when I go from some channels to others, I get the channel and the screen goes black for a few secs before coming back to the screen.


It's a pain in the butt.


At least were about a week and a day from more HD channels although nothing I want for the second straight update due to limited Time Warner piggybacks.


----------



## heyitsme

Ok so the update arrived. Certainly missing the sort by favorites. I was going to say other than that its been uneventful... until about 10 minutes ago when ALL of my List recording were only showing a black screen. Interesting enough they did show the info boxes and the "play head" but no recorded video. Live TV was working fine. So that marks reboot #1 which is a shame because I really thought everything has been working pretty well lately up until this new update. Sigh.


Seriously can anyone remind what the new features were for this update? I notice the All Showings option in the guide... thats about it.


P.s. Out of curiosity I wanted to see how long it would take for my wife to complain about the lack of favorites sorting (I didn't tell her we were losing that feature). So far she hasn't mentioned it.


----------



## Nayan

I really don't know what it was for but taking away the sort by favorites is really maddening. Another thing that I noticed that's a huge bug is if you watch and tape two shows at the same time then go to watch what you taped you cannot fast forward through commercials. For instance, Hell's Kitchen and Wipeout. I watched and recorded HK while recording Wipeout. When my son went to watch them he couldn't fast forward the first hour of HK nor Wipeout, but the second hour of HK he could. I tried as a test recording two half-hour programs at the same time and it wouldn't FF through either of them.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/18941435
> 
> 
> Seriously can anyone remind what the new features were for this update? I notice the All Showings option in the guide... thats about it.



The two new FEATURES I found were: 1) When going into the program search, it starts at the program you are currently viewing. 2) The live program continues to buffer while watching a recording so when you're done with the recording, you can rewind the live show.


Those are both features I complained about losing when they went to mystro. So if you think about it, it's really not anything new. I also read they did some fixes to HDMI problems, but I have never had HDMI problems.


Nayan: That's a new one I haven't heard of. What box do you have?


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/18942226
> 
> 
> The two new FEATURES I found were: 1) When going into the program search, it starts at the program you are currently viewing. 2) The live program continues to buffer while watching a recording so when you're done with the recording, you can rewind the live show.
> 
> 
> Those are both features I complained about losing when they went to mystro. So if you think about it, it's really not anything new. I also read they did some fixes to HDMI problems, but I have never had HDMI problems.
> 
> 
> Nayan: That's a new one I haven't heard of. What box do you have?



Exactly. Those "features" were a part of Passport that were taken away when they switched to Navigator.


----------



## Nayan

I have the 8300HDC. I tried rebooting and testing it again this morning and it still will not let me FF if I record two programs at once.


----------



## allowiches

My wife just called me and said that she's had it with the Samsung and for me to go trade it in. She doesn't care if she has to reenter the recording manager. Is there another box beside the 8300HDC available? I like the larger HD on the Samsung.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My wife just called me and said that she's had it with the Samsung and for me to go trade it in. She doesn't care if she has to reenter the recording manager. Is there another box beside the 8300HDC available? I like the larger HD on the Samsung.



Cisco 8640hdc. It has same size hard drive as samsung. 320 gb.

It is the new version of the 8300hdc.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the update last night too.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, when I go from some channels to others, I get the channel and the screen goes black for a few secs before coming back to the screen.
> 
> 
> It's a pain in the butt.
> 
> 
> At least were about a week and a day from more HD channels although nothing I want for the second straight update due to limited Time Warner piggybacks.



Turn off all resolutions except 1080i and the delay will go away.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil,


How do I do this?


Please let me know as it would be much appreciated?


BTW: Would this effect my picture at all?


Thanks!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chdwil,
> 
> 
> How do I do this?
> 
> 
> Please let me know as it would be much appreciated?
> 
> 
> BTW: Would this effect my picture at all?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Settings , scroll along bottom to display, scroll up to output resolution and select it, turn all resolutions off except 1080. This is especially important if you use hdmi cable and nit component cables. Hdmi is more likely to cause the box to freeze up during resolution changes.


If you have a sa3250, sa4250, or pace box it will be in the high definition menu not display.


This option is not available with sd boxes, but sd won't switch resolutions anyhow.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chdwil,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Would this effect my picture at all?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You want to keep 1080 so the picture will stay at the highest possible quality.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18946059
> 
> 
> You want to keep 1080 so the picture will stay at the highest possible quality.



Not good for the 720p channels. Setting the box to 1080i only will force the 720p channels to be converted to 1080i and then your display will convert them a second time to 1080p.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not good for the 720p channels. Setting the box to 1080i only will force the 720p channels to be converted to 1080i and then your display will convert them a second time to 1080p.



True but it avoids the delay that the box encounters while changing resolutions.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/18946189
> 
> 
> Not good for the 720p channels. Setting the box to 1080i only will force the 720p channels to be converted to 1080i and then your display will convert them a second time to 1080p.



But it looks fine. I do the same and it let's me keep the full frame. 720p is set to use overscan on my display with no way to turn it off.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/18942772
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HDC. I tried rebooting and testing it again this morning and it still will not let me FF if I record two programs at once.



I also have the 8300HDC and I have no problem FF while 2 programs are recording. The last time I did have playback problems where FF RW were having problems with 2 programs recording turned out to be an early indicator that the DVR's drive was failing which may be what's happening here. One thing that happened was I'd press FF and it would look nothing's happening but when I pressed play again it would resume somewhere further in the program. Not long after having the FF issues, it started stopping recordings well before the scheduled end and eventually just died completely. This took about a week from 1st symptom to the end. While I can't say definitively that's what you're seeing, but you may have a new dvr in your future.


----------



## VGPOP

I have the Samsung H3270 and while I don't consider it a major problem, is still something that came up after the update.


The Fast Forward and Rewind functions does not work like it's supposed to (with HD programming, I don't record SD programming, so I wouldn't know if it's for both)


You try to Fast Forward at the highest possible speed (>>3) and it does it REALLY SLOW (sometimes even stopping for even a split of a second). It's really annoying. It seems that the first or second speed works faster than the third one.


That is the only bug I've found after the update.


----------



## Nayan

I too think it's my box beginning to go to the great graveyard. I'm trying to eek out as much use as possible before switching though so I can either score another one like it or a Cisco box. I am not sure I want a Samsung and from what I've heard that's all my office has.


----------



## HDClown

Couple days post upgrade to 3.2.0_15, more programs in my recorded list since then, and the recorded program list hangs even longer (where talking a few extra seconds, not a really long time, but annoying) waiting to display the data. "Loading Data...". Sigh. Was hoping it wouldn't get worse. Why do these more powerful Cisco 8640's have this problem but 8300's do not


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Because skilled programmers clearly don't flock to DVR design. I guess they're one of the great loser attractors of the industry.


----------



## Spriteman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/18954294
> 
> 
> Because skilled programmers clearly don't flock to DVR design. I guess they're one of the great loser attractors of the industry.



LOL ....... nice one!


----------



## Kakaze

Does anyone know when Fox Movie Network became a premium channel?


I don't watch it often, obviously, but noticed they had a couple good movies on tonight and when I switched to it it said I had to order it. I go to the website and find out it's part of a 5 dollar package called the Digital Movie Pack.


I know it wasn't before. When did they switch? Ridiculous they took a free channel before and made it into a pay channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

They did it back in June I believe when they added Fox Soccer HD, Fox Soccer Plus HD, Nat Geo Wild HD and Univision HD.


It really does suck but that channel has gone back and forth from that package to digital basic as have Sundance and IFC.


I do not like this new software upgrade much btw.


----------



## jmystikcfl

Got home from work yesterday to discover that my cable was out completely. Snow on the tv directly hooked to the cable, no internet, cable light isn't even lit on the modem. I called to find out if there was something larger going on in the area. I got a very rude and full of himself CSR who informed me that the earliest they could have someone out to check on it was Monday evening and that I'd better be home.


This isn't the first time I've had problems with them. I've had countless problems with internet dropping out periodically and coming back on. Not for long, but long enough to kick me off if I'm playing a game online or trying to download something or god forbid stream a Netflix movie. But its never been a huge issue, until now. Honestly, the only keeping me with them is the amount of stuff I have recorded on my DVR. If it was empty I would have called Comcast or U-Verse (so good to live in a neighborhood where you have choices and don't have to live with the Brighthouse monopoly) and set up my installation appointment.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kakaze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when Fox Movie Network became a premium channel?
> 
> 
> I don't watch it often, obviously, but noticed they had a couple good movies on tonight and when I switched to it it said I had to order it. I go to the website and find out it's part of a 5 dollar package called the Digital Movie Pack.
> 
> 
> I know it wasn't before. When did they switch? Ridiculous they took a free channel before and made it into a pay channel.



About 6 weeks ago.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmystikcfl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got home from work yesterday to discover that my cable was out completely. Snow on the tv directly hooked to the cable, no internet, cable light isn't even lit on the modem. I called to find out if there was something larger going on in the area. I got a very rude and full of himself CSR who informed me that the earliest they could have someone out to check on it was Monday evening and that I'd better be home.
> 
> 
> This isn't the first time I've had problems with them. I've had countless problems with internet dropping out periodically and coming back on. Not for long, but long enough to kick me off if I'm playing a game online or trying to download something or god forbid stream a Netflix movie. But its never been a huge issue, until now. Honestly, the only keeping me with them is the amount of stuff I have recorded on my DVR. If it was empty I would have called Comcast or U-Verse (so good to live in a neighborhood where you have choices and don't have to live with the Brighthouse monopoly) and set up my installation appointment.



Probably a cut line or lightning damaged a splitter or grounding device. A damaged line would explain the online drop offs before.

If customer service is a concern for you AT&T and comcast are both pretty much know to be among the worst.


----------



## pajamahead

So, we have the Samsung with the smaller model number (sorry dont know it). My wife has grown tired of it locking up and rebooting 2 times a day every other day. The other day it seemed to lock up while I was viewing something we recorded, but i was able to change the channel. When I tried to view anything that was recorded it showed a black screen and no audio. Forced a reboot and was able to view recorded shows again. We emptied the dvr yesterday and returned the box today and got SA 8300. Was hoping for a Cisco. I emailed my friend who works for BHN and asked who do i need to bribe to get a Cisco box. Starting to wish their was an alternative in my area besides BHN and dish with these issues with the boxes (returned 2 8300's in the past due to faulty hd) and the video locking up our being pixelated.. My friend got UVERSe but it is not available here


----------



## Nayan

I am not sure if this is legit or not, but this morning I head on the radio this announcement:


"Attention BH Customers, on Sept. 30th the carriage agreement with ESPN will expire". It went on to say you could lose your sports programming, but you have other choices to view these channels and gave some website and phone number, something with 'choices' in the name. I scoured the paper this morning and didn't see anything in print but it could mean we'll get one in the next few days. I don't think there will be anything added this time around unless an agreement was reached with The Weather Channel. It seems like maybe we're in for another long dry HD-free spell.


----------



## Im2sexy

The carriage agreement actually expires September 2nd. Its just like when this happened with Fox. I seriously doubt that going to happen, its all scare tactics IMO


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajamahead* /forum/post/18961745
> 
> 
> So, we have the Samsung with the smaller model number (sorry dont know it). My wife has grown tired of it locking up and rebooting 2 times a day every other day. The other day it seemed to lock up while I was viewing something we recorded, but i was able to change the channel. When I tried to view anything that was recorded it showed a black screen and no audio. Forced a reboot and was able to view recorded shows again. We emptied the dvr yesterday and returned the box today and got SA 8300.



I'm dying to know what the CSR at the BHN office said when you told them about the Samsung issues. Did they admit to them or did they act surprised?


----------



## pajamahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/18964815
> 
> 
> I'm dying to know what the CSR at the BHN office said when you told them about the Samsung issues. Did they admit to them or did they act surprised?



I would have to ask my wife since she took it back. I did email my friend who is a tech of some sort for bright house. He does not go to homes, I think he is the next level up or so. He said the Cisco boxes are in high demand. I do not know if this is because they are new or because of the issues with the samsungs, or a combination of the 2. I will ask him about the samsung boxes.


----------



## heyitsme

Been researching UVerse lately, thought I'd share the prices I see. They like to throw in free months of stuff and then show that price, so I made sure to just list the real monthly prices:


Uverse TV (U450) - $124.00

Their most complete package with HBO, Stars, Showtime, Encore, TMC, Flix. subtract $5 if you don't want the HD tier which is almost the same as BH was with HDNet movies. Includes 1 extra receiver.


Uverse Internet (12 Mbs) - $48


Phone (unlimited US) - $35

Extra fees for phonebook listing removal


So, from what I can tell the internet is basically the same price, you could even do UVerse TV + BH Internet if you wanted. The TV price is a bit more than BH though from what I can tell. For me its like $34 more per month.


Trying to decide if its worth it to get a more reliable DVR/software and Web/Phone recording.


----------



## HDOrlando

There have been online ads for the ABC/ESPN channels.


I'm not worried though as talks have apparently ben good between ESPN and Time Warner.


Even if they get pulled, they will only be off a few days at the most.


As for another HD drought, like I've said, there is not much left to piggyback on.


Look at the stuff we got this year.


Viacom HD Suite, Hallmark Channel HD, Fox Soccer HD, Plus HD, Nat Geo Wild HD and now Cooking Channel HD and DIY Network HD.


Whenever they pick up something, we get it.


So, when those new agreements are reached with The Weather Channel, Tru TV, and Lifetime we should get the HD versions pretty quickly since they are major things and we got our first two HD updates this year soon after the Viacom Suite HD and Fox Soccer HD became available.


After this update, the only HD BHN can really add off Time Warner is the following.


Discovery Kids HD, Gospel Music Channel HD, The Sportsman's Channel HD along with some more premium channels outside Starz and prehaps the Showtimes that launched in HD.


We should see a legal notice soon for the ESPN stuff soon but let's hope for new deals including a Time Warner/NFL Network one in August or September along with others so we can get even more HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

The new HD channels launch tomorrow or an hour or two after midnight. I'm going to try getting them how daballs showed us last time.


New HD channels coming to the SDV on or after July 29th:


Cooking Channel HD- channel 1380

DIY HD- Channel 1381


New HD premium sports and HD pay-per-view services:


HD PPV Events- Channel 1850

GAME HD- channel 1815

Team HD- channel 1805


New digital TV service on the SDV system:


The Pentagon Channel- channel 127


----------



## VGPOP

The new HD channels are already in.


Just do the trick of "hold down select till the mail icon flashes on the STB, then press the right button, then type in the channel number" (thanks to *daballs*!)


I am watching the Cubs/Astros game in HD channel 1815. (I have MLB Extra Innings package)


And all the channels are operational (cooking channel HD, DIY channel HD), etc.


But my HD DVR in my room is Samsung 3270, it won't take the trick of "forcing channels".


----------



## Maya68

But where is Boomerang?!?!?!?!


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: They are indeed. I tried them during the afternoon.


I bet Nayan is enjoying The Cooking Channel HD.


It is great that we now have TEAM, GAME and HD PPV as those were additions that kind of stood as other BHN and cable systems had them.


MAYA: We definitely need boomerang. It is the most popular SD on this thread that we still do not have. It is available on other BHN systems so it is within reach for us.


Hopefully, TWC gets some more HD carriage deals so we can have a nice update in the fall that includes The Weather Channel HD, TRU TV HD, Lifetime HD and hopefully NFL Network/RedZONE HD.


So far this year, I've been quite happy with the updates.


March


Spike HD

Nick HD

Comedy Central HD

CMT HD

MTV HD

VH1 HD

BET HD

Hallmark hannel HD


April


Showtime HD On Demand


GSN (Standard-def)- After over a decade of waiting, we FINALLY get this channel.


I still remember how I thought Nayan was pulling a prank on us there.


June


Fox Soccer HD

Fox Soccer Plus HD

Nat Geo Wild HD

Univision HD retransmitted


July


The Cooking Channel HD

DIY HD

Game HD

Team HD

HD PPV

The Pentagon Channel (Standard def)


Not a bad 7 months. Here's hoping for a great fall.


----------



## Nayan

Oh yes I am! And now that we have the ability to watch MLB Extra Innings (and other PPV sports) in HD I will have to get that too. There are no shows listed in the kids on demand under Boomerang and I know there used to be a ton of them. I don't know why they are gone but they are. They do however have Sprout.


----------



## Nayan

Florida Today, 12A. BH Sports Network HD is being added on August 30th, channel 1147. On August 31st My Account On Demand will no longer be available.


Then there's the HUGE list of channels that are month-to-month and may disappear if agreements aren't reached. A sample is all of the Encore, Starz, TWC, Lifetime and some of the new International channels. On Sept. 1st, all the ESPN's, ABC Family, all the Disney channels and SoapNet carriage agreements expire.


Well, nothing much this time around, though it would have been nice to have seen agreements reached with some of the channels so we could get them in HD, like TWC and Lifetime. BHSN HD will be a nice add for those who enjoy their programming. I never really used the My Account thingie, so not too much of a loss there.


----------



## cam94z28

Hi,

I have the Samsung HD DVR. It was working flawlessly until the recent firmware updates that the 3 other SA 8300HDC's received in my household. Around this time the box started to randomly begin recording everything at exactly 7 minutes. When this happens, the record light will be on, but the currently recording show doesn't show up in the LIST. It's not until the box is rebooted that these show up, and become 7 minutes long. Deleting a few shows, and power cycling the box solves it for a while, but it's only a matter of time until it comes back.


At first I thought the cause might have been the fact that I plug my PS3 controller into the USB to charge, since it's powered all the time, unlike my PC. I then purposely avoided plugging it in for an entire week, and the problem still appeared twice.


Has anyone else has this issue? The box appears to otherwise be working fine, and I like it 100% better than my previous 8300HDC. Is there a procedure to force a firmware update on this box? I'm wondering if something was corrupted.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for finding this again Nayan. I grabbed a copy from the Sentinel.


BHSN HD might be like News 13 HD with pixelbars. However, it will be nice to have this channel in the HD area.


Tru TV, Style and BBC America are also on the expiring agreements list.


Like you say, it would be nice to get these agreements done so we can have HD versions of TWC, Lifetime and Tru TV along with Starz for the Starz folks.


I'm not sweating the ABC/ESPN thing though as those would only be gone a few days tops and outside of football, ESPN is not invincable anymore.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for finding this again Nayan. I grabbed a copy from the Sentinel.
> 
> 
> BHSN HD might be like News 13 HD with pixelbars. However, it will be nice to have this channel in the HD area.
> 
> 
> Tru TV, Style and BBC America are also on the expiring agreements list.
> 
> 
> Like you say, it would be nice to get these agreements done so we can have HD versions of TWC, Lifetime and Tru TV along with Starz for the Starz folks.
> 
> 
> I'm not sweating the ABC/ESPN thing though as those would only be gone a few days tops and outside of football, ESPN is not invincable anymore.



ESPN is such a joke. Nothing but a bunch of know it all jerks. And if your team is a small market ESPN acts like it is below them to cover that team. And Stuart Scott, please kill me before I hear him again.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/18982664
> 
> 
> ESPN is such a joke. Nothing but a bunch of know it all jerks. And if your team is a small market ESPN acts like it is below them to cover that team. And Stuart Scott, please kill me before I hear him again.



Yup they certainly have their favorites too. Baseball its the skankees, football is the dolts, basketball is the fakers, I only watch it now for nascar and football. Turn it on for the scores in the morning and thats it. Cant remember the last ABC program I watched.


----------



## the64gto

It is happening more and more lately. On 2 of my remotes, I notice that I seem to loose control of channels, volume etc. Automatically I start to blame the latest update(s), but recently noticed that the "CBL" light is not on when I push a button. The other lights for AUX,VCR,TV are also not responding. One push of the "CBL" button and everything is ok again for several hours. Happens on more than one remote, I have put fresh batteries in etc. (AT8400 & 1056B01)


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is happening more and more lately. On 2 of my remotes, I notice that I seem to loose control of channels, volume etc. Automatically I start to blame the latest update(s), but recently noticed that the "CBL" light is not on when I push a button. The other lights for AUX,VCR,TV are also not responding. One push of the "CBL" button and everything is ok again for several hours. Happens on more than one remote, I have put fresh batteries in etc. (AT8400 & 1056B01)



Time for new remotes.


----------



## JaxFLBear

Disney does not own WFTV so locally ABC network programming would be unaffected.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/18984105
> 
> 
> Disney does not own WFTV so locally ABC network programming would be unaffected.



The actual ABC channels, like WFTV, wouldn't be affected. Just ABC Family and the actual Disney-branded channels themselves. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## heyitsme

Well now out of the blue my DVR isn't showing new recordings in the List. They are still being recorded and if I reboot the box they show up. Keeps happening, very frustrating. Wife not happy. Are there any Cisco HD DVR's that actually show the guide fullscreen in HD? That squished guide really drives me crazy.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well now out of the blue my DVR isn't showing new recordings in the List. They are still being recorded and if I reboot the box they show up. Keeps happening, very frustrating. Wife not happy. Are there any Cisco HD DVR's that actually show the guide fullscreen in HD? That squished guide really drives me crazy.



No. Only samsung dvr has stretched screen in guide.


----------



## allowiches

I tried to get a Cisco box at the local office today. The lady said she doesn't get them much. They had 8300HDCs and Samsungs. I told her that they screwed up the Samsungs with the last firmware update. She didn't even respond to that. LOL.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/18994039
> 
> 
> I tried to get a Cisco box at the local office today. The lady said she doesn't get them much. They had 8300HDCs and Samsungs. I told her that they screwed up the Samsungs with the last firmware update. She didn't even respond to that. LOL.



I guess the truth hurts! I've been keeping an eye out at my local office and I haven't seen one yet, but you can bet as soon as I do I am grabbing one of those bad boys. I am just hoping my 8300HDC will last long enough.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/18994039
> 
> 
> I tried to get a Cisco box at the local office today. The lady said she doesn't get them much. They had 8300HDCs and Samsungs. I told her that they screwed up the Samsungs with the last firmware update. She didn't even respond to that. LOL.



Was it the firmware update that caused all new recordings to be 7 minutes long when full? If I knew that I would have waited it out. I ended up with another crappy 8300hdc.


----------



## allowiches

I think BHN may have sent another update. My Samsung started acting differently in the last couple of days. Pausing and restarting recordings doesn't seem to be as big an issue anymore, BUT now the box has no idea what it is doing! I recorded two shows last night from 8-9. At 9:10 it showed it was still recording those shows on the listing screen. So I went to check on a show that was recording from 9-10. It showed it was recording on the bar at the bottom, but was nowhere to be seen in the listing screen. I tried to watch one of the 8-9 shows bit all I got was a black screen. (My wife says that the black screen when trying to play a recording has been happening all the time in the last couple of days and you have to reboot to fix it.) I didn't want to reboot last night because I didn't want to interrupt the recording so I turned the thing off. This morning when I turned it on it still showed that it was recording a movie that it recorded at 12am. I rebooted and the recording list was fine.


I'm done complaining to BHN since the only response I get is denial or silence. I am now going to send an email to Samsung and tell them that I will never buy a Samsung product again and see what they say.


----------



## barrygordon

You have to complain better. I got significant reductions in my bill by complaining. The ygave me lots of credits, and added some packages for free till the end of the year.


The people to write to are the county consumer affairs bureau state consumer affairs and county and state attorneys. Complain of breach of contract, theft of service (you are not getting what you paid for. Since there are other alternatives, the state/county might just tell you to switch


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19007818
> 
> 
> You have to complain better. I got significant reductions in my bill by complaining. The ygave me lots of credits, and added some packages for free till the end of the year.



I just called BHN and the CSR I got was VERY nice and understanding. She tried to pretend that there wasn't any known issues, but she slipped up a couple of times about how there have been a lot of complaints since the last update. I described in detail what my problems were. She said my best bet was to keep going to my local office until I can get a Cisco. Once I get a new box or BHN fixes the software on the Samsung (the other slip) to call in and they will give me credit for the DVR between now and the fix. So I'm happy for now. I'll see how I feel in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cam94z28

Please post here when/if your samsung box has started working properly. I'm scraping by with the 8300hdc they forced me to take in exchange for my seemingly bad samsung.


That said, the 8300hdc's are quite a bit quicker now with the newest firmware.


----------



## facke02

The Ceton quad cablecard tuner is starting to ship to those that pre-ordered. If anyone here is getting one, PLEASE share your experiences.


----------



## heyitsme

Its funny you say that because I too thought that things suddenly got worse (for me it was like a day or two earlier than you say though). We get the same behaviour. We've found that MOST of the time the programs ARE recording but you can't watch them until after a reboot. Wife not happy. I can't go back to the 8300HDC, I never liked that one.


----------



## allowiches

The BHN local office is on my way home. I stopped by last night and they didn't have any Cisco boxes. I told the CSR that I would be by each night until I could get one. She understood. Hopefully after awhile they will get used to seeing me at the same time each day and save me a box when they get them.


----------



## Nayan

I keep checking as well. I find it funny as now when I go in they seem to have a glut of Samsung boxes at my office. I politely decline when they try to offer me one of those







.


----------



## heyitsme

I know we've discussed here before how YouTube seems to stall out on BH in Orlando sometimes. I got curious and stumbled across this, I guess Google is tracking bandwidth for youtube by provider / area so that you can prove something is up if you want.

http://www.youtube.com/my_speed 


My current location (east orlando) is fuxuating above and way below average.

My ISP (BHN Orlando) was tracking average through July 15th and then took a nosedive to well below average for the rest of the month.


There is even a video you can play that shows diagnostic live info.


----------



## Im2sexy

So I hardly ever watch MLBHD unless the Sox are on, which they always cover the Atlanta game because of regional coverage BS. So lo and behold the Sox and Skankees are on. And I can not believe that in 2010 MLB HD only broadcasts in stereo WTF? Too much expense in broadcasting in DD?


----------



## Nayan

I never noticed that, but like you I really don't watch it that much except to check scores. I usually have on Fox Sports Florida and watch the Rays







.


----------



## Nayan

I love movies, trashy shows, etc. I would like to, if possible, use an external drive to store some of these things but I can't remember if the 8300HDC will allow you to use one of those or not. And if not which boxes do? Can you use a non-DVR box with an external?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19016960
> 
> 
> I love movies, trashy shows, etc. I would like to, if possible, use an external drive to store some of these things but I can't remember if the 8300HDC will allow you to use one of those or not. And if not which boxes do? Can you use a non-DVR box with an external?



The 8300HD is the only one that I know of that BHN has. Your could also get a Tivo or Moxi. Another alternative is to get a Hauppuage (sp?) HD PVR. It will record anything over component and store it on a PC vis usb cable for playback thru a PS3 etc. I have the 8300HD with an external 320Gb and the HD PVR. Happy with both and have roughly 1.2TB of HD content on my PC.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/19013131
> 
> 
> I know we've discussed here before how YouTube seems to stall out on BH in Orlando sometimes. I got curious and stumbled across this, I guess Google is tracking bandwidth for youtube by provider / area so that you can prove something is up if you want.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/my_speed
> 
> 
> My current location (east orlando) is fuxuating above and way below average.
> 
> My ISP (BHN Orlando) was tracking average through July 15th and then took a nosedive to well below average for the rest of the month.
> 
> 
> There is even a video you can play that shows diagnostic live info.



I've noticed recently that most video links that start with tc load horribly slow (70-200kb/sec). The ones that start in v# (ex. v5) seem to load ok. A tracert shows the tc links go through gblx (globalcrossing) rather than the normal channels. Maybe they are experimenting with alternate bandwidth providers. I guess gblx provides cheaper bandwidth, and it shows.


----------



## allowiches

Okay BHN engineers - here's something to look for in the Samsung (if you even care). I was recording the Red Sox / Yankees game Friday night. At the same time I was watching the recording which I started late so I could FF through commercials. After a while I could tell that the game was going to go longer than three hours so I went to record options to change the end time to one hour later. When I did, it told me "to change end time you must cancel." WHAT!?! Since when? The only option allowed was "don't change end time." I couldn't believe it so I went back in to record options and the end time WAS changed. Ugggh. But that's not the good part. I went to get out of the options screen and I got !!!MISSING SCRIPT!!! I have never seen that before. Is this thing missing some code? If it wasn't so sad it would be funny. BHN must be losing a fortune on this. How many truck rolls are they doing to exchange these boxes for the customers that have no clue?


The worst part is - the recording froze around the eight inning. I could stop and save, but then all I had was a black screen. I never did see the end of the game.


----------



## HDOrlando

Within the next month, The NFL will probably be talking with Time Warner (BHN's piggybacker) about adding NFL Network and NFL RedZone.


If something does not get done with the next month, we will be without it for yet another season.


Hopefully, the NFL will be willing to comprimise so they can get on the bigger cable operators outside Comcast and Cox.


I know we all think this probably does not happen but we can have hope. I say this even though I'm still mad the exclusive Sunday Ticket deal with Direct TV got extended.


Landing this would be huge for all of us and hopefully we get this and some more goodies in September although without new deals for The Weather Channel, Tru TV and lifetime preventing HD deals for them along with Chiller and Sleuth not available in HD, nothing will really get me that excited outside of NFL Network HD and NFL RedZone HD.


If we get NFL Network, it probably will be added immediately like FS Florida and The Big Ten Network were so it's unlikely to be in those legal notices Nayan kindly posts for us.


----------



## Nayan

I am so hoping that we get it! I hate missing Thursday night games (and from what I've heard, those are the most exciting). I'll keep an eye out for any news between now and then and I'll check the guide for any updates.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I am having a strange situation with the 3250HD box. Every day it starts OK on the startup channel but if I try to change channels it shows no picture or sound. If I reboot then it works OK.


I went tho BHN and got a new 3250HD box and it does the same thing!


This box is on a splitter that. BHN installed for the cable modem four years ago.


Cable modem works fine. Box works fine after reboot. Can the splitter be bad? If so what is the best quality replacement?


Note I have an 8500HD and 8500HDC and there is no problems with them.


Is this the splitter or does he 3250HD suddenly have software bug?


----------



## wsondermann

Don't know if anyone's noticed this but BHN seems to have quietly rolled out remote DVR management for all to use. It's available if you go to brighthouse.com, go to My Services, and under TV click on "Program Your DVR Online." You'll need to sign in first before using it. Your existing username/password you use for online bill pay doesn't work with it so you'll need to register a new username first.


With it you can use a web browser to record programs, set up series recordings, cancel scheduled shows, and change other options like start time, end time, and auto delete. It will also show if a recording is in progress. It seems to work pretty well so far albeit a little slow.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/19033649
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone's noticed this but BHN seems to have quietly rolled out remote DVR management for all to use. It's available if you go to brighthouse.com, go to My Services, and under TV click on "Program Your DVR Online." You'll need to sign in first before using it. Your existing username/password you use for online bill pay doesn't work with it so you'll need to register a new username first.
> 
> 
> With it you can use a web browser to record programs, set up series recordings, cancel scheduled shows, and change other options like start time, end time, and auto delete. It will also show if a recording is in progress. It seems to work pretty well so far albeit a little slow.



Cool. When I tried last week, I got an error from Tomcat web server. If you don't sign in before clicking the program my dvr online, you still get the error. Now, I wish I could see what on the dvr, how much used, etc. Maybe even then play it on my pc? Yeah, right! The is BHN/TWC we are talking about.


Jim


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Too bad my account still doesn't show any equipment listed so I'm out of luck.


----------



## heyitsme

It works! I tried it earlier today, saw that Price is Right was on and already started so I'd see how fast it sends to the box. Set it up to record from the website and a little bit later checked the box and saw that Price is Right started recording a few minutes later. Not bad. I was able to do it from my iPhone as well! Though took a bit to get all logged in and everything from phone.


----------



## heyitsme

For those curious about U-Verse I had a chance to test out my buddies setup. The DVR software is REALLY nice on U-verse. I was able to browse channels by groups (movies, sports, etc). I could setup Favorite channels and only show those. I could also hide channels. The Fast forward and rewind is FAST and smooth. Searching for programs works really nicely. The guide shows VIDEO previews of what is on the channels before you click them! And get this, OnDemand was not only super smooth they give recommendations based on viewing habits. It showed me top 10 onDemand based on what I liked and top 10 onDemand across all U-Verse users. Pretty slick compared to BrightHouse ondemand where I feel like they are trying to discourage me from finding or viewing anything.


The bad side though, I'm not sure if it was his TV or what, but I did notice a LOT of motion artifacts. I tested it by watching So You Think You Can Dance in HD. The black levels of the background showed blocking. I went home and watched the same show on my BrightHouse and the motion and colors were perfect. Again maybe he has his TV setup wrong or something. Also the actual DVR box is pretty dang ugly... but so what.


----------



## HDOrlando

heyitsme,


It is said that U-Verse has the worst picture quality.


What kind of On-Demand options did they have?


No MLB Network or NBA TV along with no AMC HD would be big reasons why I would not switch. In addition, I like the lucky of having News 13 and BHSN.


----------



## Nayan

The short story...I got hit with a nasty computer virus, bad enough I ended up having to clean off both my drives and reinstall Windows. So part of the fun of reloading everything (yay?!?) is getting certain things to work. Right now, RR doesn't seem to want to. Well, I should say that on my new install it doesn't want to, every other machine and device works fine. I am having issues with hardware/software talking to each other (or working in general) so I was wondering if there's a site that maybe you guys go to that deals with computer tech? I am not clueless as I built the machine in question, but I am stumped on how to get it all talking together again and hope I am just forgetting to do something instead of fearing my MB might be going out on me. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## allowiches

Yesterday I got a phone call from the CSR at the Ormond Beach office to tell me that she got in a Cisco box and did I still want it. Of course!


Anyway after a couple of hours trying it out, it doesn't seem to have any of the Samsung problems. FF and RW are smooth and fast and I never had to "stop and save" just to get out of a stuck pause. No black screens and the recording list was accurate.


The user interface and power on is slow, It takes 5+ seconds to turn on. Maybe that's the HDMI handshake because the power light appears immediately. It is also slow (2+ seconds) to display the guide or recorded shows list. And there was a delay at times scrolling through the guide. I can live with those, I just have to get use to it so I don't keep hitting the buttons. Boot time is the slowest of all the boxes I have had including the 8300HDC. But hopefully now reboots will be far and few between. My biggest complaint is that the guides, lists, and settings screens are 4:3 with borders. The Samsung was 16:9. Does anyone know if there is a setting for that?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19043290
> 
> 
> The short story...I got hit with a nasty computer virus, bad enough I ended up having to clean off both my drives and reinstall Windows. So part of the fun of reloading everything (yay?!?) is getting certain things to work. Right now, RR doesn't seem to want to. Well, I should say that on my new install it doesn't want to, every other machine and device works fine. I am having issues with hardware/software talking to each other (or working in general) so I was wondering if there's a site that maybe you guys go to that deals with computer tech? I am not clueless as I built the machine in question, but I am stumped on how to get it all talking together again and hope I am just forgetting to do something instead of fearing my MB might be going out on me. Any help will be appreciated.



Oh Nayan, how horrible, but it sounds like you had good backups. Most people don't and lose everything. Last time I had that happen I basically used Google for each thing I needed help on. Mostly finding drivers for XP. Good luck to you. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## voltaire10

In anticipation of my infinitv next week, I called BHN to schedule a truck roll for the cable card and TA's. $2.95 for the m-card and $3.85 per tuning adapter is the price I think he quoted. Does this seem right? I thought I'd be saving a little when I got rid of the POS dvr...what a rip!


Jason


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/19044531
> 
> 
> In anticipation of my infinitv next week, I called BHN to schedule a truck roll for the cable card and TA's. $2.95 for the m-card and $3.85 per tuning adapter is the price I think he quoted. Does this seem right? I thought I'd be saving a little when I got rid of the POS dvr...what a rip!
> 
> 
> Jason



That's the price I was quoted too.


Did you try to get the M-Card and TA's from them and do a self install? I've heard others have had luck on other carriers.


Keep us posted on your progress. I REALLY want one of these...


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19043290
> 
> 
> Right now, RR doesn't seem to want to.



What is RR, Road Runner? What actaully are you seeing when doing the install?


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/19044531
> 
> 
> In anticipation of my infinitv next week, I called BHN to schedule a truck roll for the cable card and TA's. $2.95 for the m-card and $3.85 per tuning adapter is the price I think he quoted. Does this seem right? I thought I'd be saving a little when I got rid of the POS dvr...what a rip!
> 
> 
> Jason



You only need one tuning adapter correct? So BH charges $10 for DVR service plus $10 a month for the DVR you should save $13 a month correct?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/19044553
> 
> 
> That's the price I was quoted too.
> 
> 
> Did you try to get the M-Card and TA's from them and do a self install? I've heard others have had luck on other carriers.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress. I REALLY want one of these...



Theres no way they will let you do a self install. When I called to ask about the M cards and tuning adapters (when I thought about getting TiVo with a lifetime subscription) they told me I wasnt allowed to do a self install, that only their techs were trained on how to do it.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Im2sexy* /forum/post/19044669
> 
> 
> You only need one tuning adapter correct? So BH charges $10 for DVR service plus $10 a month for the DVR you should save $13 a month correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no way they will let you do a self install. When I called to ask about the M cards and tuning adapters (when I thought about getting TiVo with a lifetime subscription) they told me I wasnt allowed to do a self install, that only their techs were trained on how to do it.



The InfinTV has support for 4 tuners, so 2 TA's since they support 2 streams.


Don't call, go to their service center and ask them...


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/19044706
> 
> 
> The InfinTV has support for 4 tuners, so 2 TA's since they support 2 streams.
> 
> 
> Don't call, go to their service center and ask them...



The "supervisor" I spoke to said that they are not allowed to do that at the service centers. That you need a truck roll every time to have a card and tuning adapter installed. IIRC she said once everything was set up then once a month you have to go get the M card. This was a year ago so I am going by an old memory LOL.


Ahhh I didnt think about the 2 streams, I knew it was a 4 tuner. I could see that being better for a house with multiple DVRs that also is networked.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/19044589
> 
> 
> What is RR, Road Runner? What actaully are you seeing when doing the install?



Well I managed to get it resolved, but what I was seeing was an error message saying I had no internet connection even though I could see it. I called RR (Road Runner) support and had an amazing young man who helped me step by step and after 10 minutes I am back in business







.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's the price I was quoted too.
> 
> 
> Did you try to get the M-Card and TA's from them and do a self install? I've heard others have had luck on other carriers.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress. I REALLY want one of these...



I asked if an appt was necessary and the sales guy of course said yes. I planned on stopping into the UCF office to try my luck early next week.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/19046199
> 
> 
> I asked if an appt was necessary and the sales guy of course said yes. I planned on stopping into the UCF office to try my luck early next week.



Looking forward to hearing your comments on the setup.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/18908595
> 
> http://speedtest.cfl.rr.com/ is down due to an expired license.



It's showing an expired license again.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/19048480
> 
> 
> It's showing an expired license again.



Try Speedtest.net .


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Im2sexy* /forum/post/19049756
> 
> 
> Try Speedtest.net .



That's not the point. They fixed the license the last time and they need to do it again.


Also, the roadrunner one is for determining in-network speeds, external one's like speedtest.net are fine for outside of network speeds. Helps in determining where issues lie.


----------



## Im2sexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/19050648
> 
> 
> That's not the point. They fixed the license the last time and they need to do it again.
> 
> 
> Also, the roadrunner one is for determining in-network speeds, external one's like speedtest.net are fine for outside of network speeds. Helps in determining where issues lie.



OK, well my suggestion then would be to inform them that they need to fix the license.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Im2sexy* /forum/post/19051087
> 
> 
> OK, well my suggestion then would be to inform them that they need to fix the license.



Last time I posted, Chris Berry (BHN Insider) passed it on to the appropriate party, so maybe again....


----------



## Chris Berry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/19054575
> 
> 
> Last time I posted, Chris Berry (BHN Insider) passed it on to the appropriate party, so maybe again....



Yes and thanks. CFL is working on it!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I posted, Chris Berry (BHN Insider) passed it on to the appropriate party, so maybe again....



Use speedtest.bhntampa.com/


----------



## mgsports

 http://wwitv.com/television/251.htm and ihavechoices.com


----------



## VGPOP

I did something today that I was not aware we had it.


I own a Samsung HDTV (LN46A630) that I purchased last year for Super Bowl weekend.


And today is the first day I decided to mess around "thoroughly" and wanted to see how the PIP (Picture-in-picture) works. Since I have a Samsung H3270 HD DVR, the PIP feature doesn't work, so I decided to get a coaxial cable and connect it to the TV and the splitter I use for internet and HD DVR. So, everything works and the PIP works as it should.


I scanned all channels available and I switched the source input from HDMI to TV, and I started to look at all channels it scanned.


And why do you know?


There are channels that broadcast in HD. Now, I knew about this, and I think these are the channels that broadcast OTA (over the air) but what I didn't know is that I could get *Telefutura HD* (channel *43-1*). Now, I rarely or never watch the channel, but I was very surprised we have this channel in HD and Brighthouse has yet to add it in their programming lineup.


I then started to look to see if there were other channels in HD that we have (like Telemundo HD), but Telemundo did not come up in HD.


It's something I wanted to share, and that I had no idea I could the channel that way. I thought I was supposed to have an actual antenna to get OTA channels.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did something today that I was not aware we had it.
> 
> 
> I own a Samsung HDTV (LN46A630) that I purchased last year for Super Bowl weekend.
> 
> 
> And today is the first day I decided to mess around "thoroughly" and wanted to see how the PIP (Picture-in-picture) works. Since I have a Samsung H3270 HD DVR, the PIP feature doesn't work, so I decided to get a coaxial cable and connect it to the TV and the splitter I use for internet and HD DVR. So, everything works and the PIP works as it should.
> 
> 
> I scanned all channels available and I switched the source input from HDMI to TV, and I started to look at all channels it scanned.
> 
> 
> And why do you know?
> 
> 
> There are channels that broadcast in HD. Now, I knew about this, and I think these are the channels that broadcast OTA (over the air) but what I didn't know is that I could get Telefutura HD (channel 43-1). Now, I rarely or never watch the channel, but I was very surprised we have this channel in HD and Brighthouse has yet to add it in their programming lineup.
> 
> 
> I then started to look to see if there were other channels in HD that we have (like Telemundo HD), but Telemundo did not come up in HD.
> 
> 
> It's something I wanted to share, and that I had no idea I could the channel that way. I thought I was supposed to have an actual antenna to get OTA channels.



All locals are to be available digital and hd if they are transmitted in hd. No box required. Most of the analog channels received are hd signals downgraded to standard def so older tv's can receive them without a box. This won't matter in a couple years as all analog channels will be gone to make more room for hd channels.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/19064215
> 
> 
> All locals are to be available digital and hd if they are transmitted in hd. No box required. Most of the analog channels received are hd signals downgraded to standard def so older tv's can receive them without a box. This won't matter in a couple years as all analog channels will be gone to make more room for hd channels.



This is good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Starting a few weeks ago, I started getting disconnects with my modem requiring the modem to be rebooted.


In my default configuration with my splitter I'm getting the following levels:


Splitter - Right In, Left DVR, -12db Modem


DVR - video mostly fine. Drop outs occasionally occur like for a second or so or a lot longer (on one channel I was missing whole seens of a program on different recordings)

RDC Power 38

FDC Power 0


Modem - periodically loses connection requiring reboot, inconsistent page loads.

Receive Power Level -4.8 dBmV

Transmit Power Level 58 dBmV


So, to experiment I swapped my connections to:


Splitter - Right In, -12db DVR, Left Modem


Modem - stays connected now, although I may be having speed issues

Receive Power Level 5.8 dBmV

Transmit Power Level 46.0 dBmV


DVR - occasional small video glitches at first, but over the last 2 nights... lots of small video glitches on certain channels, sometimes fine on others. Like Discovery HD fine, USA HD glitch central.

RDC Power 52

FDC Power -8



I saw a post from last month that mentioned BHN replacing amps causing increases in power. Might I be seeing the result of this, because the connection used to be fine just a few weeks back (although I don't know what my power levels were then). Is this something I'll need to get a tech out to look at? I live in an apartment so I only have their splitter from my wall connection.


Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## HDOrlando

EWTN HD

Galavision HD

CSpan 1-3 HD

TV Guide HD

3 New Showtimes


are now available for BHN off of Time Warner.


We prob can't get TV Guide until BHN picks up the SD version.


VGPOP also noticed Telefurata HD is available OTA now. BHN will probably start re-transmitting it within a month and we should hear about it in the next legal notice either late next week or around Aug 30 or 31.


It's also possible that a deal was reached with Starz on renewal as two new starz HD channels showed up in Texas. So, if this is true, that legal notice could be less clogged without all the Starz and Encore channels. This could open the door to more Starz HD Channels.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Starting a few weeks ago, I started getting disconnects with my modem requiring the modem to be rebooted.
> 
> 
> In my default configuration with my splitter I'm getting the following levels:
> 
> 
> Splitter - Right In, Left DVR, -12db Modem
> 
> 
> DVR - video mostly fine. Drop outs occasionally occur like for a second or so or a lot longer (on one channel I was missing whole seens of a program on different recordings)
> 
> RDC Power 38
> 
> FDC Power 0
> 
> 
> Modem - periodically loses connection requiring reboot, inconsistent page loads.
> 
> Receive Power Level -4.8 dBmV
> 
> Transmit Power Level 58 dBmV
> 
> 
> So, to experiment I swapped my connections to:
> 
> 
> Splitter - Right In, -12db DVR, Left Modem
> 
> 
> Modem - stays connected now, although I may be having speed issues
> 
> Receive Power Level 5.8 dBmV
> 
> Transmit Power Level 46.0 dBmV
> 
> 
> DVR - occasional small video glitches at first, but over the last 2 nights... lots of small video glitches on certain channels, sometimes fine on others. Like Discovery HD fine, USA HD glitch central.
> 
> RDC Power 52
> 
> FDC Power -8
> 
> 
> I saw a post from last month that mentioned BHN replacing amps causing increases in power. Might I be seeing the result of this, because the connection used to be fine just a few weeks back (although I don't know what my power levels were then). Is this something I'll need to get a tech out to look at? I live in an apartment so I only have their splitter from my wall connection.
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?



Could be lighning damage. Any power outages recently?


----------



## Hakemon

Just right now, like, most of the analog channels just froze up, with occasional vertical hold going crazy, and a pop on the picture, or no picture at all.. what in the?


im not home so i don't know what the cable box is showing..


----------



## Chris Berry

Reply to Kevin M. Dean:


At first, your modem transmit was too high and your receive was ok. Now that you swapped the connection, your receive is borderline high and your transmit is ok. You probably need a service tech to come out and check the line...adjust the signal.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Berry* /forum/post/19070573
> 
> 
> You probably need a service tech to come out and check the line...adjust the signal.



That's what I figured. Just sent them an email with the contents of my post. Figure it's easier than trying to explain complex things to level 1 people on the phone.


----------



## HDOrlando

I did that trick daballs taught us and I can get BHSN HD on Channel 1147 which will be added August 30.


It's only a black screen for now but it is invisible. I doubt we will get any HD programming but at least it will be in the 1000's.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Still having an issue ONLY with 3250HD BOX that needs a reboot everyday. I had a service call scheduled but they called and said that other people with the same issue had it go away. The morning of the day for my service the issue went away so I cancelled.


Now it is back again. I bought a Monster high quality splitter but that does not help. My Cable modem and all other DVR boxes are fine.


Does anyone else see this problem only on the 3250HD?


I already got a new box from BHN and that did not help.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/19076644
> 
> 
> Still having an issue ONLY with 3250HD BOX that needs a reboot everyday. I had a service call scheduled but they called and said that other people with the same issue had it go away. The morning of the day for my service the issue went away so I cancelled.
> 
> 
> Now it is back again. I bought a Monster high quality splitter but that does not help. My Cable modem and all other DVR boxes are fine.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else see this problem only on the 3250HD?
> 
> 
> I already got a new box from BHN and that did not help.



FWIW, I went thru 2 3250's and then 1 4250?? and tried the Samsung 3260 and it has been without issue for 4 months now.


----------



## voltaire10

Well, today was kind of bust with the service call for the cablecard. Tech showed up with card and only one TA...also had never installed a cablecard before. After two hours he had to go, so I hooked the old dvr back up using a splitter so I can continue to nose around wmc7. Here's a summary of what took place.


Issue #1 - Needed Windows 7 PID to get through Digital Cable setup. Running advisor did not pre-populate it as I thought I would. This PID is different the Win7 activation PID. I had to go to an Engadget review to lift the PID off of the screen cap. Problem Solved!


Issue #2 - Tuning adapter that he did bring took a long time to activate, and tech kept insisting on rebooting. Based on the Ceton diagnostics page, it appears that the TA is properly setup, but I don't know. Cablecard seems to be properly authenticated as well. It took a while for a message to clear with error code 611-11 or something like that.


Issue #3 - I have no experience with cablecards and TA's at all, nor do I quite understand the 4 tuner setup with respect to the TA and WMC7. It seems like there are so many points where this can all break down. And I have no way to interchange parts to troubleshoot.


So here's what I've got, and I would love to hear back from you guys regarding what my expectations ought to be:


BHN says they see both the cablecard and the TA, and on their end everything seems ok. However, the only channels that want to tune are the HD versions of channels such as NBC, FOX etc. Their SD counterparts on occasion did, as well. I've gotten 3 different WMC7 error messages that prevent live tv: 1) you need to subscribe to this channel 2) channel requires SDV 3) content protection is preventing you from viewing this channel. I can't tell which tuners the one TA binds to, if any at all. I'm not sure how that's supposed to work. It set itself up as TA #2, so at first I was thinking tuners 3 and 4 would be the only working ones, but I don't think that's the case. Is there any way to tell when a channel's tuned what tuner it is using? I have an appt. on Monday for a follow-up to get the 2nd TA. Also, is it merely a coincidence that the only channels I get are OTA-type channels? I was under the impression based on TIVO users that not having a TA only prevented you from getting the SDV channels. I didn't have the list of BHN's SDV channels handy, but I've tried a bunch of different channels, and I didn't think they had moved THAT many to SDV. My expectation was that, even without a working TA, I would still be getting more channels than what I'm getting.


I called and had BH send a signal out again to see if that was what was keeping me from viewing other channels, but no luck. I didn't think that was the problem anyway though. It also seems that HDMI straight from my ATI 5670 to the tv and passing it through my AV receiver are going to throw up occasional HDCP errors. I was able to get past by simply pulling and reinserting HDMI cable in most cases. i guess I'll have to look into an EDID fix or something.


I don't know guys...this seems like a project that could soak up a ton of time with no payoff. BHN tech "Mike" told his tech support that "I knew more than he did" and stated that Sal, their best cablecard guy, is out on medical leave. I don't know how long I can endure the visits and the sitting on hold, etc.


Jason


----------



## DJWikiera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/19078264
> 
> 
> Well, today was kind of bust with the service call for the cablecard. Tech showed up with card and only one TA...also had never installed a cablecard before. After two hours he had to go, so I hooked the old dvr back up using a splitter so I can continue to nose around wmc7. Here's a summary of what took place.
> 
> 
> I don't know guys...this seems like a project that could soak up a ton of time with no payoff. BHN tech "Mike" told his tech support that "I knew more than he did" and stated that Sal, their best cablecard guy, is out on medical leave. I don't know how long I can endure the visits and the sitting on hold, etc.
> 
> 
> Jason



You should go over to the Home Theater Computer Forum and do a search for your card. A few members have this card now.


Remember, this card just came out and your probably one of the first to get it installed. BH Tech's haven't seen Ceton Tuner cards yet. Have you gone through the installation guide again that comes with the card?


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19074924
> 
> 
> I did that trick daballs taught us and I can get BHSN HD on Channel 1147 which will be added August 30.
> 
> 
> It's only a black screen for now but it is invisible. I doubt we will get any HD programming but at least it will be in the 1000's.



I did this for the AFL Predators/Storm game that was on last Friday, but apparently it wasn't broadcast in HD. What was odd is I could get 1147 to show up on my 8300HD but not my 4250HDC. On my non-cable box connected TV, I had 2 47-1 channels, one with a black screen and one with programming (non HD). So far, it appears they have little to no HD programming on BHSN HD (1147 aka 47-1).


----------



## voltaire10

I guess I'm taking a wait-and-see approach, as I have no idea what to expect with only one tuning adapter connected. I'm hoping that, if need be, the tech on Monday can try additional m-cards he may have on hand. Today I actually felt bad for the tech...he was running almost two hours behind and I was an 8am-10am install appt. and figured he would be working til midnight. Apparently BHN does not give any consideration to the complexity in any specific install/tech support. I plan on soaking in as much as I can this weekend with respect to my video card, tuning adapters, etc.


Jason


----------



## M32137

I was wondering if any of you can help with a problem we just started having with one of our BHN boxes.


A couple weeks ago, our DVR (it was a Sci. Atlanta 8300HDC) died and we went to our BHN office to trade it in. They gave us a Samsung, though I can't recall the exact model. Anyway, over the past couple days a few of our HD channels started flickering every 3-5 seconds. Science Channel HD and TLC HD were the biggest culprits. The sound wasn't affected, just the picture. We have a different HD box in another room of the house (Pace) and that one hasn't had any problems. Do any of you know what could be causing this issue? Thanks.


----------



## DJWikiera

M32137,


I would take the Samsung back and get the SA box again. It sounds like the tuner is starting to go in the box and can't lock onto the signal from those channels. I had to replace 2 SA 3250's last Saturday and they gave me the Samsung 3050's. Needless to say they weren't very good. Was lucky to get 2 SA 3250's yesterday and everything is working like they should so far.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Update on my power level issues. Just had a tech come and swapped out with a new splitter and some new cable ends at the spltter. Here's what I'm seeing:

*Before:*

Modem

Receive Power Level -4.8 to -5.2 dBmV

Transmit Power Level 58 dBmV

S/N 39 dB

DVR

RDC Power 38

FDC Power 0

*After:*

Modem

Receive Power Level 3.8 to 4.2 dBmV

Transmit Power Level 47.8 dBmV

S/N 40 dB

DVR

RDC Power 41

FDC Power 0


Numbers look better now, so hopefully that fixes my disconnects and video dropouts. Apparently I had a really old splitter. I have had it from them since before they changed to be Brighthouse from Time Warner.


----------



## dsinger

Is it just me or has BHN lost Internet connections for the Clermont area? 8am thru 4:43 pm so far. Call to local office gets busy signal or disconnected after a few rights. Assumed this meant lots of calls due to problems. On the other hand just found out wireless connection to Ipad thru my local wireless works ok. WTF?


----------



## Nayan

It's a full-page spread on A5 in Florida Today. No new channels sadly but what they're doing is regrouping all of the HD channels into what they call the 'HD Destination'. So on October 26th, all the sports channels will be grouped together, all the news, premiums, etc. The only big change will be all of the non-HD channels (BCC, RTV and the like) will be in the 400's. And yes I looked, no NFL listed in the lineup.


/cries


----------



## HDOrlando

I bought the paper and it's huge.


Turns out BHN is not part of that co-op that got the NFL Network deal but Ken H believes TWC might very well now come to a deal on it.


Look for another legal notice later this week or early next as the channel renewal agreements will be up and telefruta HD will likely be re-transmitted.


----------



## Nayan

I forgot to add that starting Thursday all of the non-HD channels will be on duplicate channels. For instance, RTV will be on channel 1028 and 465. After October 26th, it'll be on 465 only.


I am hoping they have reached agreements with the ones they said were up, especially ESPN. As you know it's the beginning of football season and Nayan loves her football. Anything that would disrupt that would make a very unhappy Nayan and trust me, no one wants to see that







.


----------



## mgsports

Does somebody want to post the ad?


----------



## HDOrlando

It's very big. JaxFLBear might be able to scan it but I do not know.


The ESPN thing will get done no worries.


I do like how everything is grouped and those sub channels will be in a different section.


Now we know why BHSN HD, FSC HD and FSP HD were put in the 1100's.


----------



## VGPOP

Yeah. I was going to ask if someone can scan it and post it here.


I am assuming that this info is not available in the newspaper website.


Where can I get this paper today (in Altamonte Springs)? Publix? Winn-dixie?


----------



## Nayan

I was going to try and scan it but it's so huge (it's the whole page 5A in my paper) my poor scanner wouldn't be able to handle it. I am sure it's in everyone's papers today and it's a full page spread so you can't miss it. Usually BH sends out a flyer, in either your bill or separate, that will have the major changes.


You should be able to find the paper in those stores VG. Hopefully someone will post what page it's on in the Orlando Sentinel.


----------



## HDOrlando

A7


----------



## mgsports

Check classifelds on the Website maybe their.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's very big. JaxFLBear might be able to scan it but I do not know.
> 
> 
> The ESPN thing will get done no worries.
> 
> 
> I do like how everything is grouped and those sub channels will be in a different section.
> 
> 
> Now we know why BHSN HD, FSC HD and FSP HD were put in the 1100's.



I only get the paper on Wednesday, Friday and Sunday.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ehh!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19096142
> 
> 
> Ehh!



LOL! I guess I'll have my work cut out for me posting it all then. I'll work on it tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## PerfectCr

Clermont here. The last few nights I've been losing phone/Internet service for a few hours around 11 or 12 PM until around 2:00AM. Not sure what's going on here but of course Level 1 support is useless ("No issues here, can we send a tech out?")


Anyone know what's going on? Maintenance perhaps?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has BHN lost Internet connections for the Clermont area? 8am thru 4:43 pm so far. Call to local office gets busy signal or disconnected after a few rights. Assumed this meant lots of calls due to problems. On the other hand just found out wireless connection to Ipad thru my local wireless works ok. WTF?



Yes I've seen the same thing lately. Seems like its becoming a nightly occurrence.








I wish there was a quicker way to escalate issues with BHN than going through all the levels of support.


----------



## pinballksc

I have a digital copy of todays paper. This appeared in the paper Tuesday August 24, 2010.








 

Brighthouse Legal Ad August 24 2010.pdf 53.0927734375k . file


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


They should be posting it on their website soon so need to do that.


I am VERY happy with this re-grouping though.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinballksc* /forum/post/19097582
> 
> 
> I have a digital copy of todays paper. This appeared in the paper Tuesday August 24, 2010.



Big thank you!


If I am correct, almost all channels in this notice will be in two different channels starting tomorrow 8/26 until 10/26.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


That is correct.


Now, we wait to see if we get new HD channels in the next legal notice within the next week as they will need to give us a status report on the month to month contract stuff.


There is not a lot for BHN to choose from but maybe we get Telefutura HD retransmitted or something.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/19097464
> 
> 
> Yes I've seen the same thing lately. Seems like its becoming a nightly occurrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a quicker way to escalate issues with BHN than going through all the levels of support.



After posting those comments, I called BHN's 866 number for support. Tech took me thru removing my router from the chain then checked my PC. Found no problem but still no internet. Forwarded me to Earthlink (my IP). They went thru diagnostics and couldn't fix it so said they were forwarding me to 3rd level support. THAT turned out to be BHN techs. Thru most of this I had a bad land line phone connection. BHN 3rd level tech said he would call me back in 15 minutes. He did and had me check the Vista internet setup data (LAN). Made 2 changes there and it worked. His said my settings had been for A DSL CONNECTION. I have never had DSL and have not changed anything on the PC for at least a week. My guess is the overnight "maintenance" mentioned above screwed up my settings somehow and the 15 minutes delay in call back was used to get info that others were having the same problem and what the fix was.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Anyone else having fluctuating network connectivity today. I was having it early this morning and again right now.


The modem's Receive Power drops to -27 to -23 from 4 and I can't connect. At the same time my DVR shows Network Connectivity: *** Not Connected on channel 711 and sometimes the FDC Power drops to -27 to -21 from 0.


It cycles back and forth between being fine and not. Like it could be 10 seconds one way and 10 seconds another and back and forth.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Boy the guys on the phone at brighthouse don't seem to want to think about anything in regard to troubleshooting. It's just send out a tech. I guess either I hope the problem is still occurring tomorrow when the guy gets here, or I hope that the problem goes away.


The problem is causing multiple second a/v drop outs on the dvr as well.


----------



## rbanke

I'm fed up with both my cable boxes, I have to reboot one or the other almost daily. I get shaking pictures, freezing menus, ultra slow guide, stuck on 'this channel is currently unavailable' constantly. I currently have 2 4250HDC's, is there another box I should ask for or will just replacing these with the same model be fine? I have zero use for a dvr btw, so please dont suggest one


----------



## heyitsme

My parents just decided to take the HD plunge so I'm relegated to trying to help them with brighthouse tech support (yikes... I know). I haven't gone over to their house yet, but I was hoping someone could give me the quick tips for fixing their biggest complaint: long wait when changing channels.


I don't know exact models, but they have a Samsung HD DVR and a low/mid range Sony 32" LCD that only goes to 720p. Can anyone give me tips on what settings to look for to make channel changing quicker? I told them to set the DVR to only output 720p but they said that didn't help... so i'm guessing the TV is trying to switch resolutions for some reason.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## VGPOP

It's now 2:25 am and my HD DVR did some update and the new channels are up. Some channels are not showing up.


Edit: It just rebooted itself again.


Message reads: storing applications in process


----------



## Nayan

Thanks for posting the channel change thingie! My hands thank you as well







.


Heyitsme, there should be a setting in the menu that will allow you to output your resolution. I have mine set at widescreen, 4.3 and haven't had an issue with it flopping back to 480. Also, since it's the dreaded Samsung box they have, that might be causing the issue as well. Do they have it hooked up HDMI or component?


VG, did it correct itself? Some of my channels were messed up but a quick reboot fixed it.


----------



## Hakemon

whats this about a ESPN thing? I saw the TV commercial but missed it.. did i miss some other "contract" thing?


----------



## HDOrlando

The ESPN thing expires Thursday but a deal will get done just like the Viacom and Fox situations.


Nayan: A legal notice is likely either Friday or Monday (never seen a notice on weekends) regarding those other channels Starz, Lifetime, The Weather Channel, etc. on expiring agreements.


Maybe even some new HD in the notice but who knows.


BTW: BHSN HD on 1147 (do daballs trick) has had styled sidebars and tonight some stretch-o-vision (yuke!). Looks like they are experimenting.


----------



## Nayan

I looked this morning and didn't see one, so probably Monday.


Stretch-o-vision? Ugh! I hardly watch anything (except Project Runway) in SD but that isn't stretched, so it's not too bad but sports events stretched just look down right awful.


Hake: I posted (I think last month) a legal notice about ESPN, Starz and a couple others that were coming up for carriage renewal around Sept. 2nd. There have been renewal notices before, but because it's for ESPN and the beginning of football season there's been quite a bit of hoopla over it (I think last night during the Colts-Packers game every other commercial was about it, or at least it seemed that way!). Don't you worry, ESPN isn't going anywhere.


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbanke* /forum/post/19102670
> 
> 
> I'm fed up with both my cable boxes, I have to reboot one or the other almost daily. I get shaking pictures, freezing menus, ultra slow guide, stuck on 'this channel is currently unavailable' constantly. I currently have 2 4250HDC's, is there another box I should ask for or will just replacing these with the same model be fine? I have zero use for a dvr btw, so please dont suggest one



Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Nayan

Are those the Samsung? If so, run, don't walk, to your local office and switch them out.


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19109838
> 
> 
> Are those the Samsung? If so, run, don't walk, to your local office and switch them out.



No, there the Scientific Atlanta Explorer's. My mother has a samsung HD only box and it seems ok, whats the problem with those? And is there another besides these two?


----------



## Nayan

The Samsungs have a reputation for not being very good, not only on this forum but others. The newer Cisco boxes are supposed to be really good, though I don't know the model number I do know they have them in non-DVR as my office has them. I am not sure if they have an 8300 in non-DVR but they are pretty reliable. I have an 8300HDC (DVR) that I've had for years now and haven't had an issue at all and if I get another HDTV I wouldn't hesitate to get a second one.


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19110228
> 
> 
> The Samsungs have a reputation for not being very good, not only on this forum but others. The newer Cisco boxes are supposed to be really good, though I don't know the model number I do know they have them in non-DVR as my office has them. I am not sure if they have an 8300 in non-DVR but they are pretty reliable. I have an 8300HDC (DVR) that I've had for years now and haven't had an issue at all and if I get another HDTV I wouldn't hesitate to get a second one.



Thanks, I'll check if they have the Cisco one, it cant be worse than what i have lol.


----------



## jimmycrank

Anyone having any issues with the current speed of the network or heard of any network issues? I have RR Turbo which is supposed to be up to 20kbps. Running speedtest.cfl.rr.com I'm getting only 5200kbps on avg.


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/19112224
> 
> 
> Anyone having any issues with the current speed of the network or heard of any network issues? I have RR Turbo which is supposed to be up to 20kbps. Running speedtest.cfl.rr.com I'm getting only 5200kbps on avg.



It's showing about the same as you for me, but speedtest.net is showing:

 



Could just be their speed test server, or are you feeling like its slow?


----------



## HDOrlando

BHSN HD had styled sidebars tonight when I checked and now have a regular picture with no stretch-o-vision.


They are probably experimenting before the channel officially launches early Monday morning.


Maybe we get something else in that legal notice likely coming Monday although it could come later in the week because of the ESPN thing.


Here is an updated list of what we could get HD wise although you never know if they will be the first with something like they were History International HD.


Regardless of what happens, we will likely get Telefutura HD retransmitted soon.


On Other BHN Systems


Discovery Kids HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

Sportsman Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Game 2 HD (Another Hd feed for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice Packages)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

4 HD Big Ten Network College Football Alternates

6 Remaining HD West HBO's

9 Remaining Cinemax HD Channels

2 Remaining HD West Showtimes

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner and Not BHN


3 new Showtime HD's

5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)

C-Span HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

EWTN HD

Galavision HD

Gol TV HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)


Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Ovation TV HD

Pentagon Channel HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

Sundance HD

TVLand HD

VuTopia On Demand HD (No idea what this is)

Wedding Central HD


So, as you can see, BHN's options are still limited. I do love the regrouping though especially having all the OTA stuff out of the HD section.


Here are two great printouts of the new HD destinations.

http://brighthouse.com/static/docume...tions-2010.pdf 

http://brighthouse.com/static/docume...n_Flyer_R5.pdf 


Here is hoping Time Warner gets a deal for NFL Network and RedZone soon. We should be hearing something about the talks soon as the NFL season nears.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My parents just decided to take the HD plunge so I'm relegated to trying to help them with brighthouse tech support (yikes... I know). I haven't gone over to their house yet, but I was hoping someone could give me the quick tips for fixing their biggest complaint: long wait when changing channels.
> 
> 
> I don't know exact models, but they have a Samsung HD DVR and a low/mid range Sony 32" LCD that only goes to 720p. Can anyone give me tips on what settings to look for to make channel changing quicker? I told them to set the DVR to only output 720p but they said that didn't help... so i'm guessing the TV is trying to switch resolutions for some reason.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Turn off all resolutions other than 1080i. This will speed up channel changing. Look in settings and the display for resolution.


----------



## xxfury2xx

I was a bit shocked to see duplicates of channels, so I came over here for more information. It sucks that I'm gonna have to memorize a whole new channel line up, but it's nice that they're grouping stuff together and making it a bit more organized.


I know that I'm going to have to be patient with this, though, as I'm going to have to help my parents with the new channels, when they were just getting used to the current line up.


I was wondering if some of you here could answer a question I have.


Are any of you having issues with YouTube? As of late it's been very slow. I can barely even download 480p videos without it taking forever. High Def videos can only be seen when the stars align just right.


I'm just confused because all of the speed tests I've done say I'm getting about 8 to 9Mbps, yet that's not reflected when I visit YouTube. So is BH throttling YouTube, or is it that YouTube is struggling to serve videos to so many people?


----------



## Kakaze

I've been having problems with YouTube.


The cable light on my modem has been flashing nonstop for almost two months. At first all websites were affected and they sent someone out twice to take a look at it. THey fixed it, temporarily but it started right up again a couple hours later.


It's still flashing now but everything works, for the most part, except for YouTube. Also I sometimes have problems with other sustained constant data transfers.


It's quite annoying, especially when they say everything is working fine.


----------



## MattKey

I have had enough of the unacceptable Software/guide format, Constant DVR recording/quality issues and Video quality of the Brighthouse Cable TV service. The only thing that will keep me with them for the next few months is Boardwalk Empire, and Football season, after that so long cable TV, I have plenty of other media and OTA.

We all know the many ongoing problems that Brighthouse has with Quality, but for me personally the last straw was deleting the "Sort by Favorites" feature. It is absolutely incredible that they would get rid of this feature and to top it off, actually brag about it in their advertising as being done "by popular demand," more like popular demand of the lesser channels on their lineup and not by popular demand of the client, the customer. Sorry for the rant but I just cannot believe that somebody in the TWC/Brighthouse organization could even conceive of doing such an idiotic thing. If the Clowns in charge somehow come to their senses and restore that feature, it would POSSIBLY keep me as A customer. The countdown has started Brighthouse, the ball is in your court......


----------



## heyitsme

I was having bad youtube problems, there is another thread about this where at least 40 brighthouse folks are all having the exact same problem. Youtube stalls but speedtest says everything is fine. On their suggestion I changed my DNS to OpenDNS ( http://www.opendns.com/start/ ) and YouTube is now MUCH faster. They must be doing something with youtube traffic routing on BH.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbanke* /forum/post/19102670
> 
> 
> I'm fed up with both my cable boxes, I have to reboot one or the other almost daily. I get shaking pictures, freezing menus, ultra slow guide, stuck on 'this channel is currently unavailable' constantly. I currently have 2 4250HDC's, is there another box I should ask for or will just replacing these with the same model be fine? I have zero use for a dvr btw, so please dont suggest one



Something strange is going on. I had a 3250HD that had the same problem. Had to reboot every day. Sometime more. So I went to BHN and they gave me a new 3250HD. Seemed OK for a couple of days, then started problems again.


I set up a service call, but canceled after they called and said others with same issue seemed OK. Mine did too... Then it started again.


I replaced the splitter (shared outlet with cable modem) with a Moster Cable overpriced low loss one. Still not good. Replaced cable with RG6 "Quad" shield and now it is somewhat better.


This is the only model box that I have a problem with. I have a Pace and two DVRs a 8300HD and 8300HDC and they do not have this issue. PIA!


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19112641
> 
> 
> 
> On Time Warner and Not BHN
> 
> 
> 3 new Showtime HD's
> 
> 5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)
> 
> C-Span HD
> 
> C-Span2 HD
> 
> C-Span3 HD
> 
> EWTN HD
> 
> Galavision HD
> 
> Gol TV HD
> 
> HSN HD
> 
> Jewlery TV HD
> 
> NASA-TV HD
> *NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)*
> 
> QVC HD
> 
> RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)
> 
> Tru TV HD
> 
> TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)



Any chance that Bright House would ever get NHK World? I was interested in picking up TV Japan, but it's way too expensive. It would be awesome to see NHK World as part of the digital channel line up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/19117265
> 
> 
> I was having bad youtube problems, there is another thread about this where at least 40 brighthouse folks are all having the exact same problem. Youtube stalls but speedtest says everything is fine. On their suggestion I changed my DNS to OpenDNS (hxxp:// www.opendns.com/start/ ) and YouTube is now MUCH faster. They must be doing something with youtube traffic routing on BH.



Could you link me to the thread, please? Also, anyone else here have success with OpenDNS?


----------



## rbanke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/19117580
> 
> 
> Something strange is going on. I had a 3250HD that had the same problem. Had to reboot every day. Sometime more. So I went to BHN and they gave me a new 3250HD. Seemed OK for a couple of days, then started problems again.
> 
> 
> I set up a service call, but canceled after they called and said others with same issue seemed OK. Mine did too... Then it started again.
> 
> 
> I replaced the splitter (shared outlet with cable modem) with a Moster Cable overpriced low loss one. Still not good. Replaced cable with RG6 "Quad" shield and now it is somewhat better.
> 
> 
> This is the only model box that I have a problem with. I have a Pace and two DVRs a 8300HD and 8300HDC and they do not have this issue. PIA!



Ive been having these issues for months on both boxes. If i remember correctly, it started around when they changed the guide.


----------



## Barry928

The growing availability of popular TV shows on the Web is at the heart of ongoing contentious programing fee negotiations between Walt Disney Co and Time Warner Cable Inc, according to a person familiar with the discussions.


If the agreements are not in place before midnight on Wednesday, millions of homes in major cities like New York and Los Angeles could see their local ABC broadcast, ESPN channels and some Disney channels go dark.


Both sides said in a statement early on Sunday they had made "significant progress" in their negotiations, but a deal is yet to be inked.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100829/...ercable_disney


----------



## HDOrlando

It does look like as expected everything will be ok with BHN/TWC and ESPN/Disney.


xxfury: I doubt it at least for now. Some of those other channels like Jewlery TV (only in hawaii) are kind of limited.


We will see though as we likely will get another legal notice in the paper tomorrow. Nayan will probably have it up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nayan

xxfury: I am not sure where in Central Florida you live, but on one of the college channels they have news and programs from all over the world. WDSC-WV, channel 1152 has it on for a half-hour in an hour from now.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHSN HD on Channel 1147 is now officially up.


It's basically BHSN with styled sidebars.


Hopefully, they at least show some games in HD. Even if they do not, it is nice to have them in the quad digits with the other HD channels.


----------



## Nayan

Oh baby we are getting sports! 7A, Florida Today:


On or after September 30th we're adding new channels, including 6 new HD:


NESN channel 183

Gol TV (english) channel 184

Fox Sports Ohio channel 188

Fox Sports Detroit channel 189

Fox Sports Wisconsin channel 190

SportSouth channel 191

PrimeTicket channel 192


Big Ten Network:

Extra Football Game 1 channel 210

Extra Football Game 2 channel 211

Extra Football Game 3 channel 212

Extra Football Game 4 channel 213


HD:


Gol TV (english) channel 1161

Fox Sports Ohio channel 1174

Fox Sports Detroit channel 1175

Fox Sports Wisconsin channel 1176

SportSouth channel 1177

PrimeTicket channel 1178


On Oct. 1st Fox Sports en Espanol will be renamed Fox Deportes and remain on channel 612.


On or after Sept. 30th MAVTV HD will be located in the Sports Pack on channel 1190 and remain on channel 1307.


And of course a HUGE list of carriage agreements are up, still including ESPN, Disney and SoapNet. Some of the new ones listed are BBC America, Channel One Russia, all the Starz! and Encore's, Lifetime, ETTV-Super, Antenna Satellite and The Weather Channel. Expiring on Sept. 30th is NHL Center Ice and NHL Network.



Well, I was hoping the ESPN/Disney thing would be resolved, but not yet it seems.


----------



## Barry928

TWC/BH make a deal with Disney/ESPN.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/twdisney083010.htm


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/19119673
> 
> 
> TWC/BH make a deal with Disney/ESPN.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twdisney083010.htm



Oh yay! Thank goodness that's done.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19119638
> 
> 
> Oh baby we are getting sports! 7A, Florida Today:
> 
> 
> On or after September 30th we're adding new channels, including 6 new HD:
> 
> 
> NESN channel 183
> 
> Gol TV (english) channel 184
> 
> Fox Sports Ohio channel 188
> 
> Fox Sports Detroit channel 189
> 
> Fox Sports Wisconsin channel 190
> 
> SportSouth channel 191
> 
> PrimeTicket channel 192
> 
> 
> Big Ten Network:
> 
> Extra Football Game 1 channel 210
> 
> Extra Football Game 2 channel 211
> 
> Extra Football Game 3 channel 212
> 
> Extra Football Game 4 channel 213
> 
> 
> HD:
> 
> 
> Gol TV (english) channel 1161
> 
> Fox Sports Ohio channel 1174
> 
> Fox Sports Detroit channel 1175
> 
> Fox Sports Wisconsin channel 1176
> 
> SportSouth channel 1177
> 
> PrimeTicket channel 1178
> 
> 
> On Oct. 1st Fox Sports en Espanol will be renamed Fox Deportes and remain on channel 612.
> 
> 
> On or after Sept. 30th MAVTV HD will be located in the Sports Pack on channel 1190 and remain on channel 1307.
> 
> 
> And of course a HUGE list of carriage agreements are up, still including ESPN, Disney and SoapNet. Some of the new ones listed are BBC America, Channel One Russia, all the Starz! and Encore's, Lifetime, ETTV-Super, Antenna Satellite and The Weather Channel. Expiring on Sept. 30th is NHL Center Ice and NHL Network.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was hoping the ESPN/Disney thing would be resolved, but not yet it seems.



I think we will find most of the games on the sports channels will be blacked out in Central Fla. just like on the YES Network.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/19119893
> 
> 
> I think we will find most of the games on the sports channels will be blacked out in Central Fla. just like on the YES Network.



I am sure you will need to subscribe to the packages, Extra Innings, Center Ice, NBA, etc, to get any of the pro sports. That is the way it is on Satellite. But those networks do carry some very interesting locally produced shows you can't see on Fox Sports Florida or Sun Sports.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/19119931
> 
> 
> I am sure you will need to subscribe to the packages, Extra Innings, Center Ice, NBA, etc, to get any of the pro sports. That is the way it is on Satellite. But those networks do carry some very interesting locally produced shows you can't see on Fox Sports Florida or Sun Sports.



I just hope they are not like the YES Network. I have MLB Extra Innings and people with this package should get ALL Yankees game in this channel for HD (I am not a Yankee fan anyway). At the beginning, they used to show some games in the channel, but then they completely stopped doing that and they would broadcast the game in the ugly 480i MLB Extra Inning channels.


I also buy NBA League Pass and I am hoping to watch those teams involved in those channels in HD (like Cavs, Pistons, etc)


Heck, even the college football teams.


----------



## HDOrlando

I knew it but am very surprised about some of the new sports pack channels.


Gol TV HD was in the TWC agreements as were the Big Ten Football alternates (Not getting them in HD this time).


The RSN's are nice to have but wonder why were not getting the main one NESN in HD.


We should get some good sports shows on the other ones and some more college. As far as I know, we are the first cable system to get a lot of these RSN's out of market.


NESN was available to some TWC systems before it was taken off in N.C. I believe.


I do wish we were getting The Sportsman's Channel HD though but no biggie.


Mav TV HD which I've heard is crappy but have been intriqued by some of their programming, will become available to the Sports and HD packs. Maybe this is a sign they will eventually move Mav TV to the Sports pak and maybe get HDNet Movies back for it and agree to put HDNet on digital basic. FearNet HD or that new Sony Movie Channel could be possibilities here.


Finally, nothing changed for those month to month agreements from last.


Hopefully, there is a drop dead date at the end of the year so agreements get done and the HD versions of The Weather Channel, Lifetime, Tru TV and more Starz/Encore become available to us.


----------



## Nayan

I am very curious about the regional sports channels. It would be great if they did show the games! I do hope that we'll get Lifetime, The Weather Channel and a couple others by the end of the year. I watch Project Runway but seeing it in SD just doesn't work for me. And I would love to see HDNet back!


----------



## VGPOP

I do know that for regional channels we should be able to get college football/basketball games in HD when they broadcast the teams involved.


College sports is not tied to a major sports package like Extra Innings, League Pass, etc.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/19120563
> 
> 
> I just hope they are not like the YES Network. I have MLB Extra Innings and people with this package should get ALL Yankees game in this channel for HD (I am not a Yankee fan anyway). At the beginning, they used to show some games in the channel, but then they completely stopped doing that and they would broadcast the game in the ugly 480i MLB Extra Inning channels.



I know DirecTV allows you to watch them on the RSN channel, if you subscribe to the sports package, as well as view them on the MLB package. Plus, DirecTV carries all game broadcast in HD, in HD on their RSN and MLB channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

If they get enough RSN's, it is possible that this could happen in the future.


DTV makes individual deals with the RSN's for that and if TWC/BHN can get all of them down the line, I do not see why not they will not try to do this.


Maybe we do not have NFL Network Yet and some of you are upset about HDNet but we have a GREAT cable system.


Look at what Comcast Orlando and others across the country has. Their HD lineup is nothing compared to ours.


Next month we will be at around 130 HD Channels. That's pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## Nayan

I'm not complaining _that_ much,







and yes we are lucky to have all that we have...when it works! This is the third day in a row that some of my HD channels are not coming in at all, just a black screen. MLBNet, In Demand HD, CNN, MSNBC, AMC are all 'out'. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19118258
> 
> 
> xxfury: I am not sure where in Central Florida you live, but on one of the college channels they have news and programs from all over the world. WDSC-WV, channel 1152 has it on for a half-hour in an hour from now.



Yes, I'm aware about that channel. I believe it's official name is MHz. My main beef with this channel is that the video quality is usually poor. I'm also mainly interested in Japanese programming, which is why I'd love to get NHK World. Although it seems as if there isn't much of a chance of it coming to BHN.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining that much,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes we are lucky to have all that we have...when it works! This is the third day in a row that some of my HD channels are not coming in at all, just a black screen. MLBNet, In Demand HD, CNN, MSNBC, AMC are all 'out'. Is this happening to anyone else?



It is a communication problem. You need a service call to correct it. Upstream is bad.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/19126836
> 
> 
> It is a communication problem. You need a service call to correct it. Upstream is bad.



Ugh, it's really bad. I guess I'll get on the horn and give them a call. I was hoping it'd be just a temporary thing, but since noon I've lost all of the sports channels, even SD.


----------



## Hakemon

Son of a *****..


I put a movie on pause, come back from dinner and a shower, and it decided to delete my pause position, with a "Press any key to continue" with it playing in the background, I press play, and it's just playing whatever is live, which mind you, is still the movie, the LAST TEN MINUTES OF IT!!


What good is a DVR if it won't even RECORD.


----------



## VGPOP

I am calling them now, some channels are not showing since early this afternoon. Almost all channels from MLB Extra Innings package are "unavailable".


----------



## Barry928

I also get the "unavailable" channels. Sometimes it is every single SDV channel is NA. I unplug my stb for a full reboot and they all start working again.


----------



## Hakemon

My DVR Problem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gddye6acfOw 


I'm not getting any unavailable though right now.. But "sometimes" I get them, but as Barry pointed out, a reboot usually fixes it.. I think I have the same exact DVR as Barry, as when I saw his, it had a very certain BHN logo glitch in the guide, of which mine does too at times, when on long enough.


----------



## nandopr

Having problems with SDV channels and Tivo. I have to press select often in order to get a signal. Also, the Brighthouse DVR is having some problems too.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/19128021
> 
> 
> Son of a *****..
> 
> 
> I put a movie on pause, come back from dinner and a shower, and it decided to delete my pause position, with a "Press any key to continue" with it playing in the background, I press play, and it's just playing whatever is live, which mind you, is still the movie, the LAST TEN MINUTES OF IT!!
> 
> 
> What good is a DVR if it won't even RECORD.



IIRC, it's done this to you before. There's a limit on how long Navigator will stay on pause. Not sure how long, but it's been discussed over in the Navigator forum previously. If you are going to be away from the DVR for longer than a few minutes, you should hit record instead of pause.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/19128575
> 
> 
> IIRC, it's done this to you before. There's a limit on how long Navigator will stay on pause. Not sure how long, but it's been discussed over in the Navigator forum previously. If you are going to be away from the DVR for longer than a few minutes, you should hit record instead of pause.



I think it's a stupid limit, and should be designed to auto-record if you are gone longer than the shows end time..


I'm rather tired of the DVR deciding I was gone too long.. I only had dinner and a quick shower, that's within 40 minutes, and it decided not to pause. Right now it will not pause, if you look at the video.. It goes to pause, then immediately unpauses..


----------



## Nayan

I've found that the time itself decides how long it will pause for. What I mean by that is what time you pause the program at. Say I'm watching something at 9 p.m. and a friend calls at 9:15 so I pause the show. I end up talking past 10. I've found that the DVR will switch over to live at the top of the hour, so if you pause it for longer than that you'll miss what you paused. It happens with movies as well. I don't know why it's only an hour but it is and I'm more careful now when I pause for an extended time.


----------



## Hakemon

It defeats the purpose of a DVR though, I could easily design a much better space conservative algorithm..


----------



## Nayan

But would we able to program it to the nearest nanosecond? I am a precise kinda gal and if you're going to build something like that I want accuracy







.


----------



## allowiches

When BHN switched to ODN I complained about the problems with the live buffer. Someone on this forum tought me never to watch a live show delayed, but to hit record and then go and watch the recording while it records. I thought it was a ridiculous work around, but now I'm so use to it, it's second nature. BTW MDM worked properly, but it would only buffer 1 hour so if you paused for longer than an hour it would start playing on its own.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19129840
> 
> 
> But would we able to program it to the nearest nanosecond? I am a precise kinda gal and if you're going to build something like that I want accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Better yet, program to the frame (or field if interlaced)..










Here's my algorithm idea..


You hit pause, show becomes buffered/cached.. Keeping "buffering" until you A. come back, or B. the show ends. If you come back, resume normal DVR function and play the buffer. If the show ends, automatically set the paused show to "record" and save to DVR list.. For shows after the "recorded" show, keep buffering past until HD spaces runs out. When HD space becomes low, start freeing oldest buffer past "auto recorded" show.. If a show is scheduled to record during this low HD buffer space period, just continue freeing oldest buffer.


That would be an algorithm I would NEVER complain about..


----------



## Nayan

In all honesty I would love to have something like that. I hate having such a short timetable to pause things (and trust me, with a teen in the house we have more drama than any network!). I could see it going into screensaver mode but missing the whole darn thing (or the rest of it) stinks.


----------



## Hakemon

Maybe I could get through to someone who works at BHN and give them my algorithm free as a donation  I can't write the code but I can brainstorm it..


People say I complain too much about BHN, but for what I complain about, I have a fix.










There is another bug with my box, but I'm not so sure how it happens.. Lets say 30 minute shows are on, it's turning 7pm, I get in the room, realized I forgot to pause, and it's now 7:02pm.. I rewind, but as soon as it hits 7:00, it goes back a whole hour, back to 6:00pm, which is actually 2 shows back..


I've only seen it happen two times.. Honestly never needed to try it again, but it seems to auto rewind to the beginning of the buffer.


----------



## Hakemon

Oh oh oh! And for a first, I defended BHN today..


This guy claims censorship by BHN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swrrZwVOAV8 


I say his DVR is just "corrupt" and/or already had it set to record the series, and unmarked that episode.










I defend BHN here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRZJuHYCbws


----------



## Nayan

Awesome job! I can record series on FNC with no issues at all myself, but I have seen that glitch from time to time and a simple reboot usually fixes it.


I've had the phantom 'go back two hours in time' myself, usually when I'm watching sports and want to replay something for my son. It'll go all the way back to last hour but it won't rewind just for 30-45 seconds. Frustrates me, but then I think of how things could be worse (umm..D* comes to mind) and I put up with it







.


----------



## krhyatt

Looks like we will soon get ESPN3!
http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/02/ne...vices-and-pcs/


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krhyatt* /forum/post/19138645
> 
> 
> Looks like we will soon get ESPN3!
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/02/ne...vices-and-pcs/



Very nice!


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like were also going to get a NFL Redzone style College Football and Basketball channel from ESPN.


We will also get ESPN 3-D and ABC OD (never will watch it though).


I'm happy it all worked out though.


Too bad things are not looking good for NFL Network although now that this is wrapped up, maybe Time Warner will at least start talking to them again.


----------



## HDOrlando

On another note, I'm having big trouble with my SDV HD channels. Maybe it's because of the transition with the HD channels. It will be nice when things clear up on October 26.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm having big trouble with my SDV HD channels. Maybe it's because of the transition with the HD channels. It will be nice when things clear up on October 26.



I am too. I'm in winter springs.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19139177
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm having big trouble with my SDV HD channels. Maybe it's because of the transition with the HD channels. It will be nice when things clear up on October 26.



Same issues here in Lake Mary for the past few days.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Same issues here in Lake Mary for the past few days.



I'm not wishing problems on anyone else, but I just got my infinitv set up and running after a very long week of troubleshooting. When this started for me, i thought i was going to scream! I'm glad to hear it's not just me. I can play the waiting game I guess, but there's nothing like having movies not record due to sdv error on all those movie channels I'm paying for.


Jason


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/19140627
> 
> 
> I'm not wishing problems on anyone else, but I just got my infinitv set up and running after a very long week of troubleshooting. When this started for me, i thought i was going to scream! I'm glad to hear it's not just me. I can play the waiting game I guess, but there's nothing like having movies not record due to sdv error on all those movie channels I'm paying for.
> 
> 
> Jason



Your card is good, it's the cable... It's been pretty bad this week.


Glad to hear the card is working for you. I'll be ordering once they get through the parts shortage...


----------



## Nayan

I was having issues earlier this week with some of my channels, both HD and SD. It seems to be fixed over here in Brevard, so hang in there guys!


----------



## voltaire10

So I'm troubleshooting why I can't get CBS HD (1060 and 1061) to broadcast with my cablecard. Under the Ceton information page, the frequency listed for CBS HD is 555000 MHz, but no program numbers are populated when this frequency is tuned. This is the only channel I'm having this problem with. Is there some way for anyone here to verify that the 555000 is the correct frequency for this channel? Any help would be appreciated.


Jason


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/19143528
> 
> 
> So I'm troubleshooting why I can't get CBS HD (1060 and 1061) to broadcast with my cablecard. Under the Ceton information page, the frequency listed for CBS HD is 555000 MHz, but no program numbers are populated when this frequency is tuned. This is the only channel I'm having this problem with. Is there some way for anyone here to verify that the 555000 is the correct frequency for this channel? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jason



Probably not much help, but here's what I get from HDHomerun for 1060. Picture is great for me.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/19144108
> 
> 
> Probably not much help, but here's what I get from HDHomerun for 1060. Picture is great for me.



Ken,


Thanks for the quick response, but yeah...that doesn't show what I'm looking for. The Infinitv allows you to manually tune channels. I guess the channel map is what tells the frequency for each channel, and then there's a program number. I guess I will do a ticket with Ceton to see what they have to say. Their customer service team has been awesome.


Jason


----------



## Barry928

Channel 79 on the cable system should be the 6Mhz in the frequency range of 552MHz-558MHz. BH will have multiple digital channels in that range so 555MHz sounds correct.


----------



## voltaire10

Got the Gator game on right now. I know my ESPN signal is weaker than some of my other channels, but I've been watching it this morning with virtually no problems. Now that the game is on, it's stuttering about every three seconds. Could the number of homes in my area with the channel on simultaneously have any impact on signal strength on my side? Signal level is now -21.0dBmV. All morning it was like -16, which I know is low already, but it's been watchable. I guess I'll have to call BHN again. The inside has been checked multiple times during my cablecard install. They were supposed to send someone to do work at the tap, but I'm guessing that never happened.


Jason


----------



## Barry928

Is your BH distribution amp plugged in?


----------



## cdwillie76

So when will BH/ESPN get the ESPN3 webpage updated. I want to watch a game on their tonight!!!


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is your BH distribution amp plugged in?



Not sure what that is. I have an amp/ splitter in my Home Director box in my house. A line tech wanted to bypass this with a -12 tap to clean up my upstream, but the signal to the tv weakened to the point where several HD channels wouldn't come in. I had to switch things back. They said work would need to be done outside a week ago. I really don't need the amp as I have only one destination- my HTPC, but without it, everything is bad. Any thoughts, Barry?


Jason


----------



## Barry928

If the tech said that work needed to be done outside then most likely you need a new drop installed to your house. I would call BH to find out if your even on the schedule for a new drop. It is much easier for a tech to write resolved on the work order and say nothing to BH. Find out. Call them right now.


----------



## HDOrlando

This new Goal Line Channel is awesome.


Channel 1196 check it out.


----------



## dsinger

Has anyone had a Tivo Premiere installed successfully on BHN within the last month or so? In July and before there seemed to be major problems getting them to work especially regarding SDV tuning adapters. A Tivo forum thread says they finally fixed problems for BHN Tampa in early August with firmware updates. Reason for asking is that my 8300HD has lost the ability to record or playback recordings twice in the last 6 weeks. Says internal and external drive are empty (0%). Hard reboot fixes problem but I am afraid the 4 year old box is nearing it's end and the Tivo is may chosen replacement. Thanks


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19145473
> 
> 
> This new Goal Line Channel is awesome.
> 
> 
> Channel 1196 check it out.



When did we get this channel?


I was not even aware of this.


----------



## HDOrlando

Saturday.


It's a once a week channel that we got as part of the new ABC/ESPN carriage deal.


I believe the channel will pop up every Saturday. It's part of the $4.99 Sports Pak.


Usually, we get advance notice of channels but like The Big Ten Network a few years ago and FS Florida on Jan 1, 2009, it was immediately added.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19147096
> 
> 
> Saturday.
> 
> 
> It's a once a week channel that we got as part of the new ABC/ESPN carriage deal.
> 
> 
> I believe the channel will pop up every Saturday. It's part of the $4.99 Sports Pak.
> 
> 
> Usually, we get advance notice of channels but like The Big Ten Network a few years ago and FS Florida on Jan 1, 2009, it was immediately added.



they are probrably going to keep espn goal line up until the end of football season and not take it down during the week as it is off the and right now and it has a tune in saturday at 12pm E background with audio loop.


----------



## Nayan

I wondered what that was. A very nice add for those who enjoy College football games!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: That's probably the case. TWC/BHN are the first systems with it too.


They are really making the $4.99 Sports Pak more of a value with all of the stuff they are adding on the 30th.


It would be nice if they add World Fishing Network HD, NESH in HD along with other RSN's and NFL Network/RedZone.


Then, we would be set outside of more HD for the out of market sport packages although only Game2 HD is available for of what we do not have.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan and Everyone,


I've written up a list of the channels on month to month agreements with Bright House. For the next legal notice, this will help Nayan and us know if anything changed from the last one.


BHN Month to Month Agreements


Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it


NHL Network and NHL Center Ice Expire September 30.


As everyone can see above, it the Starz and Encore stuff get renewed, that notice will definitely clear up quite a bit.


I believe Lifetime was on this list last year and The Weather Channel was almost pulled from Dish earlier this year. Let's hope there are Dec 31 deadlines for all of these channels along with Tru TV, so we can get the HD versions of all of the above. EWTN has also launched in HD for anyone who would be interested.


We should see a notice sometime from September 28-30 (I'm guessing 29th).


----------



## nandopr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/19145854
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a Tivo Premiere installed successfully on BHN within the last month or so? In July and before there seemed to be major problems getting them to work especially regarding SDV tuning adapters. A Tivo forum thread says they finally fixed problems for BHN Tampa in early August with firmware updates. Reason for asking is that my 8300HD has lost the ability to record or playback recordings twice in the last 6 weeks. Says internal and external drive are empty (0%). Hard reboot fixes problem but I am afraid the 4 year old box is nearing it's end and the Tivo is may chosen replacement. Thanks



I got my TiVo premiere last month. Last week I started having problems with many sdv channels. When I tune in I have to hit "select" many times in order to get a signal. This is a problem when I schedule a program to record. When tivo switch to that channel to record I used to get a blank screen. No recording. Now it is working better. I think it has to do with the new channels changes coming up soon. By the way I can switch to those new channels and I get a signal lock fast. But if you hit " info" in one of those new channels it will display " to be announce" since TiVo does not have the info yet.


South Orlando here.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nandopr* /forum/post/19150891
> 
> 
> I got my TiVo premiere last month. Last week I started having problems with many sdv channels. When I tune in I have to hit "select" many times in order to get a signal. This is a problem when I schedule a program to record. When tivo switch to that channel to record I used to get a blank screen. No recording. Now it is working better. I think it has to do with the new channels changes coming up soon. By the way I can switch to those new channels and I get a signal lock fast. But if you hit " info" in one of those new channels it will display " to be announce" since TiVo does not have the info yet.
> 
> 
> South Orlando here.



Thanks. I live in the Clermont area and was having the same kind of problems with CNBC in July. CNBC HD is on SDV. For the last several weeks it has been OK. The 8300 HD is definitely dieing. It lost track of the amount stored twice in the last 2 days including once while I was actually looking at the recorded list of shows menu. Plan to order Tivo from Amazon Tuesday AM. Hoping the price will drop by then.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/19117265
> 
> 
> I was having bad youtube problems, there is another thread about this where at least 40 brighthouse folks are all having the exact same problem. Youtube stalls but speedtest says everything is fine. On their suggestion I changed my DNS to OpenDNS ( http://www.opendns.com/start/ ) and YouTube is now MUCH faster. They must be doing something with youtube traffic routing on BH.



Thanks for posting about Open DNS, Youtube is now working A LOT better since I've made the switch.


----------



## nandopr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/19151130
> 
> 
> Thanks. I live in the Clermont area and was having the same kind of problems with CNBC in July. CNBC HD is on SDV. For the last several weeks it has been OK. The 8300 HD is definitely dieing. It lost track of the amount stored twice in the last 2 days including once while I was actually looking at the recorded list of shows menu. Plan to order Tivo from Amazon Tuesday AM. Hoping the price will drop by then.



Just out of curiosity....


Which TiVo are you planning to get? The Premiere or the Premiere XL?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nandopr* /forum/post/19152469
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity....
> 
> 
> Which TiVo are you planning to get? The Premiere or the Premiere XL?



The Premiere. I don't need the extra storage. I have a 320 Gb external drive attached to the 8300 HD which may work with the Tivo. I also don't need the THX certificate.


----------



## nandopr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/19152981
> 
> 
> The Premiere. I don't need the extra storage. I have a 320 Gb external drive attached to the 8300 HD which may work with the Tivo. I also don't need the THX certificate.



Thanks for responding.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the tech said that work needed to be done outside then most likely you need a new drop installed to your house. I would call BH to find out if your even on the schedule for a new drop. It is much easier for a tech to write resolved on the work order and say nothing to BH. Find out. Call them right now.



Barry- appt is scheduled for Tuesday b/n 1 and 3. I said exactly what you suggested. I wasn't planning on being here unless you advise otherwise, but I figured if I still had problems after this, they would need to come back and get inside...I missed too much work already getting the infinitv setup! Hopefully all goes well. Thanks for the quick replies.


Jason


----------



## VGPOP

Around 8:45 am, cable and internet went out here in Altamonte Springs. I thought it was my cable box, so I disconnected it but then it couldn't do entire reboot and now it's stuck with the message "noCA", meaning no cable I guess. I called brighthouse and when I put my phone number to get transferred to repair recording said there is an outage in my area and it could take up to two hours to fix it.


I am posting this from my EVO



EDIT: It's back on. 9:30am.


----------



## Nayan

Last month when I went to pay my BH bill (and possibly score a Cisco box), the lady at the counter said something to the effect of 'we can lower your bill and increase your speed'. Being very happy with the lower bill part, I completely forgot anything else she said! Anyway, fast-forward to now. Randomly, my router loses connection and I have to reboot it and the modem. Now this wouldn't be so much of an issue if I was just browsing, but my hubby raids in WoW almost nightly and it happened 5 times in a row last night. And it's only happening at night, from around 7 to 10 p.m., during the day I think it's happened once. And it's never happened until they switched, whatever they switched last month. Do you think it might be something with Turbo? The modem itself never goes out, just the router, like it's lost the connection or something with the modem and they stop talking.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

To be sure that it's not related to the modem, take a look at your modem power levels by going to: http://192.168.100.1/ .


I find that sometimes glitches with my modem can still affect my ability to get to my router even though it makes no sense that it should.


Also, some routers can not handle a lot of traffic without disconnecting. Usually torrenting apps reveal that kind of issue with a router.


It's also possible that your router is coincidentally going bad. Does your router have an error log that you can look at to determine the problem? Try going to http://192.168.0.1/ to look at your router.


----------



## heyitsme

I have a similar problem to the original poster (except I usually have this problem during the day). Can you tell me what a good range is?


Name WebSTAR DPC2100R2

Hardware Version 2.0

Software Version v2.0.2r1256-060303

Receive Power Level -4.4 dBmV

Transmit Power Level 53.0 dBmV


----------



## krhyatt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19156664
> 
> 
> Last month when I went to pay my BH bill (and possibly score a Cisco box), the lady at the counter said something to the effect of 'we can lower your bill and increase your speed'. Being very happy with the lower bill part, I completely forgot anything else she said! Anyway, fast-forward to now. Randomly, my router loses connection and I have to reboot it and the modem. Now this wouldn't be so much of an issue if I was just browsing, but my hubby raids in WoW almost nightly and it happened 5 times in a row last night. And it's only happening at night, from around 7 to 10 p.m., during the day I think it's happened once. And it's never happened until they switched, whatever they switched last month. Do you think it might be something with Turbo? The modem itself never goes out, just the router, like it's lost the connection or something with the modem and they stop talking.



Nayan - do you have a newer cable modem? if you upgrade to Turbo - some of the older cable modems can't handle the speed of Turbo...just a thought


----------



## Nayan

I checked my level and log, all is fine and no errors. I do have an older modem from BH so maybe that's it? Like I said I didn't pay attention to what the rep at the office said and this just happening after that conversation, so maybe they did boost me up to Turbo and that's what causing it. I don't use torrents or anything like that. I just surf web pages and forums (like this one) and play WoW. None of that fancy stuff







.


----------



## bubbalou32

Was perusing the freebie forums and came across a notice for free Showtime on Demand for 9/9-9/12:
http://www.twondemand.com/tv/default.aspx 

After punching in my zip (central FL) it brought up a schedule.


Does this mean Brighthouse is participating in this offer?


----------



## HDOrlando

My cable and internet were out late this afternoon from about 3:00 to at least 5:30.


Anyone experience this?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/19160732
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem to the original poster (except I usually have this problem during the day). Can you tell me what a good range is?
> 
> 
> Name WebSTAR DPC2100R2
> 
> Hardware Version 2.0
> 
> Software Version v2.0.2r1256-060303
> 
> Receive Power Level -4.4 dBmV
> 
> Transmit Power Level 53.0 dBmV



From what I've read, Receive can be between -15 to 15, but better between -8 to 8. Transmit, 25 to 55. Your transmit is toward the high side. Power levels can fluctuate at different times of the day by as much a 5 dBmV or so. That could be placing you high enough that it's disconnecting you. I just had the same problem a few weeks back and had them come out to take a look. Actually turned out to be a bad splitter.


My transmit was 58, but is now 45 after the fix and it works great now.


With the modem you have you can access disabled pages by going to http://192.168.100.1/_aslvl.asp first, switch to Access Level 2 and then enter W2402 for the password. This will allow you to view the Signal Status and Log pages. On the Signal page you can see your Signal-to-Noise Ratio which is good if it's in the high 30s or low 40s. Note that the access to the other pages expires after a few minutes so you have to reset the access again to continue viewing, so you should bookmark the access link.


----------



## VGPOP

Anyone has an idea when Brighthouse Lightning will debut?


They keep announcing this and no date announced.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/19173420
> 
> 
> Anyone has an idea when Brighthouse Lightning will debut?
> 
> 
> They keep announcing this and no date announced.



They called me 2 weeks ago to tell me it was available. For now it's only for those that signed up for notification. I passed, not paying a $50 install that's required.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Each area needs upgraded DOCSIS 3.0 hardware for Lightning, so there's no one debut date. It's just when it's ready in your area.


----------



## dall08fan

Anyone know the price for RR Lightning?


----------



## voltaire10

I think I might have a bad cablecard. Today I finally turned in my old dvr after getting my infinitv setup, but this afternoon after turning the box in, I come home to no digital channels whatsoever...the only HD channels are QAM. All other channels give me "subscription required" error when viewed. I was worried it might be a Playready issue, and to rule that out, I re-set up the MC software, Playready, etc., but no dice. So my question is, to anyone with cablecard knowledge, does this sound like a pairing issue with BHN or a cablecard issue. I called to have my card pinged, but they're saying something is not right on their end. Ceton diagnostics page makes it seem as though all is well, I think. I've got an appt scheduled for Sunday to get a new cablecard...my wife is going to kill me! Luckily there are plenty of SD channels to choose from in the meantime. Thankfully, I'll get the Gator game in HD on fox tomorrow.


Jason


----------



## HDOrlando

Updated BHN HD Possibilities List


This list has been updated to reflect recent Time Warner deals and some stuff on other BHN systems. We could always get some more RSN's like we are on September 30. We should be getting another legal notice sometime during the week of the 26-31 with the 29th being the likely date. It's possible it will just have a list of month to month deals which I have on the other page. At the very least, I hope we get a bunch of HD channels like we did from September to December last year.

*On Other BHN Systems*


Big Ten Network HD OD

C-Span HD

Discovery Kids HD

Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

Sportsman Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Game 2 HD (Another Hd feed for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice Packages)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

4 HD Big Ten Network College Football Alternates

6 Remaining HD West HBO's

9 Remaining Cinemax HD Channels

2 Remaining HD West Showtimes

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)

*On Time Warner and Not BHN*


3 new Showtime HD's

5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

EWTN HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

VuTopia On Demand HD (No idea what this is)


Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Ovation TV HD

Pentagon Channel HD

Sundance HD

TVLand HD

Wedding Central HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


On Channel 1199, they have an extra BHSN HD for the overflow games.


For Ex: Tampa and Orlando get other College games sometimes so now the Western Kentucky at Kentucky game will be on at 7:30 tonight.


That's very convient although I will not be watching.


----------



## heyitsme

Thanks for the info on the signal status page. Still having the problem almost daily between 1pm and 5pm. When the connection dropped out I checked the signal page and I see:


Downstream Status Operational

Channel ID 111

Downstream Frequency 621000000 Hz

Modulation 256QAM

Bit Rate 10240000 bits/sec

Power Level -3.0 dBmV

Signal to Noise Ratio 39.0 dB


Upstream Status Operational

Channel ID 2

Upstream Frequency 23800000 Hz

Modulation 16QAM

Bit Rate: 1024000 bits/sec

Power Level: 47.5 dBmV


Not sure if you see any issues there that would cause a connection problem. I'm not sure if these errors appeared before or after I restarted the modem, I'll have to be more observant next time:


Thu Sep 09 21:01:07 2010 Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.

Thu Sep 09 21:01:02 2010 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...

Thu Sep 09 21:00:54 2010 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...

Thu Sep 09 21:00:22 2010 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...


Brighthouse wanted me to remove my router from the mix before they would send a tech out... but because I work from home, I cant live without my router during the 9-5 period (need it to connect two computers). So I haven;'t been able to sit without the router for long enough to see if the problem is the router. Any other tips for identifying whether the problem is my router or their wiring, please pass them on.


Thanks!


----------



## the64gto

Can you bypass the router with a simple switch?? (Borrow or buy, they are cheap) I have a 5 channel Gigabyte switch (Dlink DGS-2205) that I use with 3 computers without issue now for the last 3 yrs. Speed tests show near maximum.


----------



## heyitsme

Just had another drop out while posting this, this one came back without me having to do a reset of the modem so I know these log messages are from the drop out:


Sat Sep 11 19:35:29 2010 Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.

Sat Sep 11 19:35:21 2010 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out

Sat Sep 11 19:35:09 2010 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...

Sat Sep 11 19:34:37 2010 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/18908457
> 
> 
> Barry, is BHN aware of this issue? Seems like a pretty big bug to not honor the user settings for something such a display resolution, don't you think?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/18911501
> 
> 
> One of the BH engineers is actively working with Cisco to solve the problem of resolutions not holding the client preference. They cannot reproduce it on all systems so they are asking for make/model numbers of customers systems that produce the error. Please post here or send me a PM.



Happens to me too:


Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC through an Onkyo 606 receiver to an LG 42LC2D (1366x768) LCD TV.


This had been bothering me for a while, but I had assumed that perhaps there were Firmware updates getting uploaded regularly or something and the box was rebooting and losing settings. (A few times in the last few weeks the cable box was on channel 0 upon power up - usually a sign of a reboot.)


I've noticed the resolution settings are somewhat random: sometimes they all get selected by default, sometimes 480i is not selected but all other are.


It might depend on what order I power up everything (TV first vs receiver first, and cable box first, middle or last). The first EDID might win.


So now I scan this thread and see there are issues. So hopefully this additional info will prod BH to fix it...or at least tell us what order to power everything up to maintain the info if resolution settings must get overwritten due to lack of or conflicting EDID data in some circumstances to avoid blank displays...


shinksma


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/19173623
> 
> 
> They called me 2 weeks ago to tell me it was available. For now it's only for those that signed up for notification. I passed, not paying a $50 install that's required.



$50 installation? You need a different modem or something?


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/19177987
> 
> 
> $50 installation? You need a different modem or something?



Yes, they replace the modem, check the signal and cabling, fixing as needed. Per the rep.


A waste of $50 IMO.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/19176761
> 
> 
> Just had another drop out while posting this, this one came back without me having to do a reset of the modem so I know these log messages are from the drop out:
> 
> 
> Sat Sep 11 19:35:29 2010 Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
> 
> Sat Sep 11 19:35:21 2010 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
> 
> Sat Sep 11 19:35:09 2010 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> 
> Sat Sep 11 19:34:37 2010 Critical (3) Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...



I have the same messages in my log BUT do not see any drop out on the modem. Does anyone know what these message mean?


----------



## bilmar

I am in Indialantic and some time over the last few months almost the entire HD channel lineup at 1200 - 1400 has been duplicated to 1400 - 1600


I now have three HBO HD's - 243, 1243 and 1401


Anybody know why?


All that clutter of useless channels is bad enough without needles duplication too.


Bill


----------



## HDOrlando

bilmar,


They are in the transition of re-doing the HD section. Everything is going to be grouped (Sports, kids stuff, premiums, etc.) They are also moving the non-HD OTA stuff to the 400's.


Some channels are in their old and new locations. The ones that are not in their new locations are not there because there is a current channel in it's new location.


This link is the old and new locations.

http://brighthouse.com/static/docume...tions-2010.pdf 


It does suck at the moment but all will be great in 1 1/2 months on October 26 when everything is grouped properly and there is less clutter.


----------



## Barry928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/19176842
> 
> 
> Happens to me too:
> 
> 
> Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC through an Onkyo 606 receiver to an LG 42LC2D (1366x768) LCD TV.
> 
> 
> This had been bothering me for a while, but I had assumed that perhaps there were Firmware updates getting uploaded regularly or something and the box was rebooting and losing settings. (A few times in the last few weeks the cable box was on channel 0 upon power up - usually a sign of a reboot.)
> 
> 
> I've noticed the resolution settings are somewhat random: sometimes they all get selected by default, sometimes 480i is not selected but all other are.
> 
> 
> It might depend on what order I power up everything (TV first vs receiver first, and cable box first, middle or last). The first EDID might win.
> 
> 
> So now I scan this thread and see there are issues. So hopefully this additional info will prod BH to fix it...or at least tell us what order to power everything up to maintain the info if resolution settings must get overwritten due to lack of or conflicting EDID data in some circumstances to avoid blank displays...
> 
> 
> shinksma



Thank you to everyone who replied in the thread or by PM. The engineers at TWC have identified the software bug and are working on a fix.


----------



## VGPOP

Good news, all Orlando Magic local broadcasts in Sun Sports and FS Florida will be broadcast in HD (all 71 games and 4 pre-season games).

_Sun Sports and Fox Sports Florida announced this season’s local TV schedule on Monday, and for the first time all local telecasts — 71 regular-season games and four preseason games — will be broadcast in HD. That’s both home and away games._


TV Schedule:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/spo...-schedule.html


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/19185577
> 
> 
> Good news, all Orlando Magic local broadcasts in Sun Sports and FS Florida will be broadcast in HD (all 71 games and 4 pre-season games).
> 
> _Sun Sports and Fox Sports Florida announced this season's local TV schedule on Monday, and for the first time all local telecasts 71 regular-season games and four preseason games will be broadcast in HD. That's both home and away games._
> 
> 
> TV Schedule:
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/spo...-schedule.html



Oh now that's awesome! I love the Magic and all the games in HD...oh man I'm gonna be in heaven







.


----------



## Hakemon

The DVR software really needs to be made smarter.. I have mine set to record "Holmes on Homes" on HGTV-HD.. It records them..


Then they came out with special episodes called "Lien on Me", which ARE "Holes on Homes" episodes, they even start with the normal intro.. But the box decided NOT to record them just because in the guide it's called Lien on Me, and not Holmes on Holmes, like it should..


So I missed one episode without even realizing it. I thought it just didn't air yet, till yesterday I caught the one that aired yesterday, and they said about last week's episode..


Thanks a lot, "smart" box.


----------



## surfrat66

does this mean, I will be relegated to having to use One of there digital boxes to watch t.v. I have been using my QAM tuner to get my locals and some "floaters" in H.D. for the last couple of years. Now I guess I will need a "box" to get any channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Last year, 65 of the 70 local telecasts were in HD so it is no surprise all will be.


All of the Florida Panthers games are going to be in HD this year too. In addition, all 150 Rays and Marlins games were in HD as well.


The best part is we are getting 4 of the 8 preseason )we got none last year but an NBA TV telecasts vs. The Bulls) and the final preseason game against Miami on national tv.


----------



## HDOrlando

This is also the first year we will have Sun Sports HD and FS Florida HD. Last year, we got it three games in and I hated waiting for them to flip the switch all the darn time/


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfrat66* /forum/post/19187807
> 
> 
> does this mean, I will be relegated to having to use One of there digital boxes to watch t.v. I have been using my QAM tuner to get my locals and some "floaters" in H.D. for the last couple of years. Now I guess I will need a "box" to get any channels.



Depends on what you want to watch. If you've been viewing OTA with no problems and are happy with what you receive then no, you won't need cable or the box. However if you want to watch any of the Magic/Lightning games in HD then yes you would probably need one. I am a huge sports nut and wouldn't watch them any other way







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I believe you need a box to view FS Florida but neither Sun or FS Florida is available OTA.


Basketball is one of the best things to watch in HD. I'm really excited about this forum and hope they devastate those three basturds down south.


BTW: Whenever I see Nayan with a last post in a thread this early in the morning, I get excited about a BHN legal notice and slowly go down the page in anticipation. Sometimes we get them in the middle of the month but usually at the end. We will be getting another one within two weeks.


----------



## Nayan

At least someone is excited to see me early in the morning!







As always, I'm on the lookout for any legal notice and as soon as I see one it'll be posted, typo's and all.


I was browsing another forum here on AVS and noticed there were a few folks complaining about not having NFL Network on TWC/BH. I haven't added much but that would be one channel, along with RedZone that I'd love to have added. I did see though that we will be getting more RSN's and ESPN3 added. While that's a very nice addition, it's no NFLN







. Maybe some letter writing is in order?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I love getting new channels. It's like getting a gift and greatly appreciate you always looking through the paper each morning.


Maybe we should organize some campaigns.


NFL Network/RedZone is something we all want but there are also other things this board has been mad about like the dropping of HDNet and not having Boomerang.


Since BHN basically piggybacks on TWC's deals, it's doubtful we or BHN can do much on NFL Network and HDNet outside of an organized displeasure campaign.


However, on Boomerang, other BHN and Time Warner affiliates have it. The only hurdel I can see is the lack of a renewal deal with Tru TV (Prevents us from getting Tru TV HD). It would not be that hard for them to add it otherwise.


It's definitely something we should explore though.


----------



## moraseski

I just got a call that RR lightning is now available in my area. It is 40mbps download and is $15 more than RR turbo.


Jim


----------



## xxfury2xx

Why is it taking so long for BHN to get the rest of the Spanish language channels in HD?










Also, do they ever actually listen to customers when they fill out the form at their website to request channels?


----------



## allowiches

Both of my DVRs rebooted overnight without a power interruption. Software update?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/19195015
> 
> 
> Both of my DVRs rebooted overnight without a power interruption. Software update?



Both mine will not receive most HD channels this morning. Dispatched Tech said the channel levels are not even??? It is a system problem.?? No reported outages in the area according to CSR and she said no updates last night, yet three trucks are on my street at the present time.


Update: This morning, 9/16/10, all is well again. They must have "adjusted" the channel levels and got me going again. The tech yesterday told me that I am the most likely to have problems because I am the last subscriber on the main feed. (Stuff rolls down hill theory)


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/19195601
> 
> 
> Both mine will not receive most HD channels this morning. Dispatched Tech said the channel levels are not even??? It is a system problem.?? No reported outages in the area according to CSR and she said no updates last night, yet three trucks are on my street at the present time.



Mine rebooted last night 5 minutes before Iron Chef was over (Yes, I was really bored). Make sure to start using the new channels from the updated list.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/19195601
> 
> 
> Both mine will not receive most HD channels this morning. Dispatched Tech said the channel levels are not even??? It is a system problem.?? No reported outages in the area according to CSR and she said no updates last night, yet three trucks are on my street at the present time.
> 
> 
> Update: This morning, 9/16/10, all is well again. They must have "adjusted" the channel levels and got me going again. The tech yesterday told me that I am the most likely to have problems because I am the last subscriber on the main feed. (Stuff rolls down hill theory)



I have that same issue, being at the 'end of the line'. It really stinks when something goes wrong and all the neighbors things are fine. You're not alone though, I feel you're pain







.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/19190381
> 
> 
> I just got a call that RR lightning is now available in my area. It is 40mbps download and is $15 more than RR turbo.
> 
> 
> Jim



I will definitely pay it when it's available in my area.


----------



## Cuneiform

ANYONE NOTICE RECENT CHANGES IN BH INTERNET SPEEDS?


I have recently noticed a very hard clamping of internet speeds to 9.73 Mbps downstream on my configuration as measured by the speakeasy speed test. It had not been uncommon to experience data rates between 15 and 20 Mbps before the recent change. The change was noticed a day or so ago after internet service failed and I had to power down and reboot the cable modem and router. I suspect that DOCSIS 3.0 is being implemented by BH locally and that a stronger control over maximum bitrates is in effect. Any opinions / ideas?


My config: Scientific Atlanta WebSTAR DPC2100R2 (DOCSIS 2.0 compliant) with max data transfer downstream of 30-43 Mbps, depending upon modulation scheme. My ISP is Earthlink, using BrightHouse infrastructure.


----------



## Hakemon

Well I got contacted by the FCC and Samknows, they DO want to send me that Netgear router that monitors and regularly checks the bandwidth and reports it to the FCC.


Bright house better watch out, cause I have a 10Mbps service, and this morning during the initial testing, it scored a whopping 5Mbps..


----------



## TV8

My internet speed dropped to a hard limit of 10 mb/s down and 1 mb/s up. I am more concerned with the low upload speed, my HD Sling Box needs all it can get for good pictures back to Michigan.


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone having trouble assessing MSNBC HD on 1218 (New Destination) or 1326?


I have someone coming by today to fix it but I cannot get it on at least two of my TV's.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who replied in the thread or by PM. The engineers at TWC have identified the software bug and are working on a fix.



Barry, that's great news and thank you for the follow up and note.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone: An update on the TWC deals.


GSN HD is a possibility starting in October as it is now announced for Time Warner.


Their original shows will be in HD and the rest upconverted.


Sundance HD has been postponed indefinitely.


A notice posted by a poster on the TWC thread shows they are getting RSN's too like FS Carolinas and FS West. We could be getting a lot more of these soon after we get Detroit, Indiana, Wisconsin, Prime Ticket, Sportsouth and NESH (SD Only) On September 30.


On a final note, it does not look like any of the outstanding month to month agreements Starz, Encore, Lifetime, The Weather Channel and Tru TV have been extended preventing HD versions of these channels from being added.


Below is the slightly updated list.


We should be getting a legal notice within the next 1 1/2 weeks to see if we get any new HD.


Updated BHN HD Possibilities List


This list has been updated to reflect recent Time Warner deals and some stuff on other BHN systems. We could always get some more RSN's like we are on September 30. We should be getting another legal notice sometime during the week of the 26-31 with the 29th being the likely date. It's possible it will just have a list of month to month deals which I have on the other page. At the very least, I hope we get a bunch of HD channels like we did from September to December last year.


On Other BHN Systems


Big Ten Network HD OD

C-Span HD

Discovery Kids HD

Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

Sportsman Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Game 2 HD (Another Hd feed for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice Packages)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

4 HD Big Ten Network College Football Alternates

6 Remaining HD West HBO's

9 Remaining Cinemax HD Channels

2 Remaining HD West Showtimes

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner and Not BHN


3 new Showtime HD's

5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

EWTN HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

VuTopia On Demand HD (No idea what this is)


Announced For October on TWC


Africa Channel HD

GSN HD

Ovation TV HD

Wedding Central HD


Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD

Sundance HD (Postponed Indefinitely)

TVLand HD


----------



## HDOrlando

This morning, I did daballs' trick on some of the new channels on the legal notice.


1) Hold down ok/select button for 15 seconds or when you see a small thing flashing above the timer on your box (Gray samsung ones just hold down 15 seconds)


2) Hit right arrow directly next to button.


3) Type in channel number on legal notice which can be found a few pages back.


While the new HD channels are not up, you can see the not available placeholder along with the tv schedule for that channel if you hit the right arrow when you type in channels like Gol TV HD 1161


The only channels are live with the trick are the 4 Big Ten Alternates


210

211

212

213


Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## Hakemon

Internet died today, and upon a modem reboot, transmit power is at 55.5dB.. that is way too high.. last night it was 46dB and working fine..


----------



## HDClown

Haven't been following this thread for a bit, but I noticed the other day than my 8640HDC box was updated to ODN 4.0.1, and that Remote DVR Manager is available on the BHN website. Just wanted to give a heads up for those who may have been waiting for this feature.


----------



## mgsports

Will that work on Comcast to but they might not have any changes coming up but let say Wesh HD will be on 805 or KPXE HD on 803 in the future could some do it on the Comcast control to get the placeholder channel?


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/19210447
> 
> 
> Haven't been following this thread for a bit, but I noticed the other day than my 8640HDC box was updated to ODN 4.0.1, and that Remote DVR Manager is available on the BHN website. Just wanted to give a heads up for those who may have been waiting for this feature.



Version 4 is what is necessary for multi-room dvr according to the national thread on Navigator. Maybe we will see that soon.


Jim


----------



## Maya68

When does ESPN3.com access start?


----------



## HDClown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/19210995
> 
> 
> Version 4 is what is necessary for multi-room dvr according to the national thread on Navigator. Maybe we will see that soon.
> 
> 
> Jim



Version 4.0 is also what was required for Remote DVR Manager, which is avaiable.


Multi Room requires 4.0 AND new Cisco boxes. The DVR model is 8642HDC and non-DVR is 8242HDC I believe.. The "2" model has MoCA built in, while the "0" model currently in use in the area does not. MoCA is how the boxes communicate for Multi Room.


The question is, when will BHN start offering the new boxes. I think Multi Room is still pretty sparse in TWC territory anyway. Only those "signature home" package users can get it in the NC area last time I paid attention, as that's the test area for everything.


Maybe I'll give them a call and ask about it, see if CSR's know anything. I believe I read that the non-DVR boxes can stream content from the DVR box, which would be an ideal setup for me. No need to pay the extra cost for 2nd/3rd/etc. DVR unless you really need the extra record capabilities for more than 2 tuners. The 8642HDC also has a 500gb HDD vs 320gb HDD in the 8640HDC.


----------



## allowiches

I just got my hands on an 8640 and already I want an 8642!


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/19216264
> 
> 
> Version 4.0 is also what was required for Remote DVR Manager, which is avaiable.
> 
> 
> Multi Room requires 4.0 AND new Cisco boxes. The DVR model is 8642HDC and non-DVR is 8242HDC I believe.. The "2" model has MoCA built in, while the "0" model currently in use in the area does not. MoCA is how the boxes communicate for Multi Room.
> 
> 
> The question is, when will BHN start offering the new boxes. I think Multi Room is still pretty sparse in TWC territory anyway. Only those "signature home" package users can get it in the NC area last time I paid attention, as that's the test area for everything.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll give them a call and ask about it, see if CSR's know anything. I believe I read that the non-DVR boxes can stream content from the DVR box, which would be an ideal setup for me. No need to pay the extra cost for 2nd/3rd/etc. DVR unless you really need the extra record capabilities for more than 2 tuners. The 8642HDC also has a 500gb HDD vs 320gb HDD in the 8640HDC.



Remote DVR manager runs on my 8300HD running MDN so version 4 is not required. It is also accessable from the ODN version 3 according to the national TW Navigator forum.


Jim


----------



## xxfury2xx

I was wondering if someone could let me know what cable box being offered by BHN is considered to be the best? Our family currently has 2 scientific atlantas, but both exhibit pixelation issues and "please wait..." when changing channels.


A tech came out about a month ago to try and fix the issue. He found that the line coming in to our home was damaged, so he placed a new one. He took some measurements and said that everything looked good. Although the issues continued after he left, though. They happen at completely random times, so it would have been hard for the tech to see it happen while he was here.


This is why I believe the cable boxes are the culprits, and why I am considering going to one of their locations and exchanging it for the best boxes we can get.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/19216264
> 
> 
> Version 4.0 is also what was required for Remote DVR Manager, which is avaiable.
> 
> 
> Multi Room requires 4.0 AND new Cisco boxes. The DVR model is 8642HDC and non-DVR is 8242HDC I believe.. The "2" model has MoCA built in, while the "0" model currently in use in the area does not. MoCA is how the boxes communicate for Multi Room.
> 
> 
> The question is, when will BHN start offering the new boxes. I think Multi Room is still pretty sparse in TWC territory anyway. Only those "signature home" package users can get it in the NC area last time I paid attention, as that's the test area for everything.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll give them a call and ask about it, see if CSR's know anything. I believe I read that the non-DVR boxes can stream content from the DVR box, which would be an ideal setup for me. No need to pay the extra cost for 2nd/3rd/etc. DVR unless you really need the extra record capabilities for more than 2 tuners. The 8642HDC also has a 500gb HDD vs 320gb HDD in the 8640HDC.



It also requires you to swap out all of your boxes including the non dvr boxes for new MoCA capable boxes.


Boxes that are available are


Cisco 4642HDC

Cisco 8642HDC

Samsung SMT-H3262

Samsung SMT-H3272

Motorola DCX3200p2-M

Motorola DCX3400-M


All of these boxes are multi room equipped, and it requires professional installation, as the tech needs to install a filter to prevent the MR-DVR to backfeed into the cable system. All of the MR-DVR boxes have 500 GB HDD's.


----------



## Nayan

Good morning kids! Florida Today, 2A:


5 new channels will be added to the HD lineup on or after October 21st:


The Sportsman Channel HD channel 1157

Big Ten Extra Football Game 1 HD channel 1192

Big Ten Extra Football Game 2 HD channel 1193

Big Ten Extra Football Game 3 HD channel 1194

Big Ten Extra Football Game 4 HD channel 1195


On or after October 21st, the following channels will be delivered on the SDV system:


Outdoor Channel channel 101

Versus channel 102

Fox Soccer channel 104

ESPN News channel 111

Biography channel 147

G4 channel 150

BBC America channel 153

Sleuth channel 154

DIY channel 166

MTV2 channel 173

Fox Movie Channel channel 178

Cooking Channel channel 180


On October 10th, Discovery Kids will be renamed The Hub and it will stay on channel 139. On October 21st, the Sportsman Channel will be available on the Sports Pack and remains on channel 118.


And of course the list of channels and carriage agreements. Nothing really changed there since last time.


Well, no news I was hoping for. More sports for those who like college football so at least they are getting some love. I received plenty of love channel-wise this year so I am not complaining about that, but I do wish they would come to agreements with some of these channels instead of month-to-month.


----------



## cts1085

I just got Lightning (Saturday) - Sweet - 40mb/down, 5mb up


----------



## Nayan

Are you sure you're getting that?










I really would upgrade to it, but as of right now I am supposed to be getting 15 and I think the most I've ever gotten was 10. My speed usually averages between 5-7mb. It's frustrating for me as I live online and I wish I had closer to the 15 (oh raiding nights would be heaven then!), but I'll take what I can get at this point. It beats dial-up, that's for sure!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


When you get a chance, could you tell us what changed if anything and is there anything new on the list?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post19149633 


Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

Updated BHN HD Possibilities List (After Today's Notice


This list has been updated to reflect recent Time Warner deals and some stuff on other BHN systems.


On Other BHN Systems


Big Ten Network HD OD

C-Span HD

Discovery Kids HD

Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Game 2 HD (Another Hd feed for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice Packages)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

6 Remaining HD West HBO's

9 Remaining Cinemax HD Channels

2 Remaining HD West Showtimes

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner and Not BHN


3 new Showtime HD's

5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

EWTN HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

VuTopia On Demand HD (No idea what this is)


Announced For October on TWC


Africa Channel HD

GSN HD

Ovation TV HD

Wedding Central HD


Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD

Sundance HD (Postponed Indefinitely)

TVLand HD


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19222483
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> When you get a chance, could you tell us what changed if anything and is there anything new on the list?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post19149633
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sadly nothing except the addition of American Life Television which the agreement is up November 16th. Everything else is the same and still month to month on The Weather Channel, Lifetime, etc. I'll say it again that I wish they'd come to some kind of agreement so we could get some of the holdouts in HD.


Africa HD might be something I'd enjoy (and for the record yes I broke down and got a couple of the world channels. Japan is my new fave!). Ovation, GSN and Nasa would be nice to have. Other niche programming I'd like:


Documentary Channel

Epix HD

Halogen TV HD

FearNet HD (launching in Oct.)

Sony Movie Channel HD (also launching in Oct.)


And of course HDNet!!


----------



## HDOrlando

I just grabbed the paper myself as you mentioned American Life (Some nice retro programming) and now NHL Network and NHL Center Ice are listed month to month.


The best thing would be for there to be a drop dead deadline like with Viacom, Fox and ABC/ESPN.


Then talks would really get going and we would then be able to get the HD versions of The Weather Channel, Lifetime and Tru Tv along with Starz/Encore.


It's a pain in the butt as outside of NFL Network, HDNet, HSN and QVC, those are the only major things we do not have yet.


Nayan: What do you know about documentary channel?


I really want fearNet as well but have my doubts especially after it was dropped. I bet it will be in the $4.99 digital movie pak with Encore, Fox Movie Channel and IFC if it is picked up. Sony Movie Channel could end up there as well.


Thanks as always for getting us the info Nayan.


----------



## Hakemon

Had to return our cable modem again, the WebStar kept going offline and required me to pull the plug and plug it in..


They gave us a Toshiba PCX2500 this time.. Any good?


Getting tired of having to pay 25c every time bright house equipment fails, just to park..


----------



## Nayan

Hake I have a Toshiba and haven't had an issue with it. I think I've had it for a couple years now, so I can say they are good (at least mine has been to me







)


HDOrl, the Documentary Channel is just that, they show all kinds of documentaries and have some original programming. Kinda like the Biography Channel.


----------



## VGPOP

Channel News 13 HD

A&E HD

History HD

Animal Planet HD


...are available for START OVER. I was not aware of that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I might try and find out some more about that channel.


VGPOP: I had no idea either.


On the TWC NY thread, they have a list of all their HD channels with count.


I'll probably make up one this weekend.


After the October 21 additions, we will be in the 135 range. That's pretty darn good.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/19219328
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could let me know what cable box being offered by BHN is considered to be the best? Our family currently has 2 scientific atlantas, but both exhibit pixelation issues and "please wait..." when changing channels.
> 
> 
> A tech came out about a month ago to try and fix the issue. He found that the line coming in to our home was damaged, so he placed a new one. He took some measurements and said that everything looked good. Although the issues continued after he left, though. They happen at completely random times, so it would have been hard for the tech to see it happen while he was here.
> 
> 
> This is why I believe the cable boxes are the culprits, and why I am considering going to one of their locations and exchanging it for the best boxes we can get.



Anybody?


----------



## Nayan

I am still trying to get my grubby fingers on a Cisco box. If you can snag one of these go for it. Stay away from the Samsungs though. I'm thinking it's probably not your boxes though, since both are doing it. Sounds like something down the line is messed up, like a switch.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19228673
> 
> 
> I am still trying to get my grubby fingers on a Cisco box. If you can snag one of these go for it. Stay away from the Samsungs though. I'm thinking it's probably not your boxes though, since both are doing it. Sounds like something down the line is messed up, like a switch.



I heard that the Samsung boxes are much faster than the HDC's. But have heard the Samsungs have some problems. What exactly have been problems with the Samsungs? TWC/Brighthouse reps have said problems with the Samsungs, but do not specify what those issues are.


The latest version of ODN Navigator 4.0.24 is supposed to be a speed boost update for the HDC boxes! These are the C-boxed SA/Cisco versions. The update will be rolled out to Samsung boxes as well, perhaps making them even faster, we shall see! Legacy MDN (no-C, non-Samsung boxes) will not get this update. The latest build for MDN is 2.5. Note that MDN 3.0 is in development and MIGHT include:


Complete non-truncated program descriptions (Only on ODN now)

Nearest Tune (Only on ODN)


For me, my three biggest Navigator update requests remain, (and maybe we will get them after the speed boost from ODN 4.0.24:


1.) Keyword Search

2.) Manual Recording

3.) Guide Filtering. (which is coming.)


Jack


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/19229433
> 
> 
> I heard that the Samsung boxes are much faster than the HDC's. But have heard the Samsungs have some problems. What exactly have been problems with the Samsungs? TWC/Brighthouse reps have said problems with the Samsungs, but do not specify what those issues are.
> 
> 
> The latest version of ODN Navigator 4.0.24 is supposed to be a speed boost update for the HDC boxes! These are the C-boxed SA/Cisco versions. The update will be rolled out to Samsung boxes as well, perhaps making them even faster, we shall see! Legacy MDN (no-C, non-Samsung boxes) will not get this update. The latest build for MDN is 2.5. Note that MDN 3.0 is in development and MIGHT include:
> 
> 
> Complete non-truncated program descriptions (Only on ODN now)
> 
> Nearest Tune (Only on ODN)
> 
> 
> For me, my three biggest Navigator update requests remain, (and maybe we will get them after the speed boost from ODN 4.0.24:
> 
> 
> 1.) Keyword Search
> 
> 2.) Manual Recording
> 
> 3.) Guide Filtering. (which is coming.)
> 
> 
> Jack



I used a Samsung H3270 DVR for about a week after my 8300HD failed while waiting for BHN to get their act together on installing a Tivo Premiere. I thought the PQ was soft for live material and very soft for recorded HD. Get SA or Cisco not Samsung.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/19228625
> 
> 
> Anybody?



I have a SA 4250HDC that does the same thing as your's. I also have a SA 8300HD that doesn't. The 8300HD is the best "I've" had from BHN and I've tried them all. YMMV


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02* /forum/post/19229733
> 
> 
> I have a SA 4250HDC that does the same thing as your's. I also have a SA 8300HD that doesn't. The 8300HD is the best "I've" had from BHN and I've tried them all. YMMV



I agree with the SA 8300HD, mine has worked for years without issue. I also have a SAMSUNG (non-dvr) for about 10 months now, it has been without issue as well! The 3250/4250's none has lasted more than a couple of weeks with me.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/19228625
> 
> 
> Anybody?



Xxfury2xx - I had a Samsung box which went completly haywire after a previous update. I'm not going to go into specifics here, but search through my posts and you can read all of my complaints. It took a few weeks, but I finally got a Cisco box and it works fine. It is slow going through the guides and menus, but it has a larger hard drive than the SA 8300HDC. I have one of those too and it is the best performing except for the drive size.


----------



## VGPOP

People are complaining about the Samsung boxes.


I've had a Samsung H3270 for about 5-6 months now, and it has never given me a major problem. I think once it did not record a program in its entirely and that was it.


Other than that, it has worked flawlessly. I love the stretch menu and it's fast.


The only thing that this Samsung doesn't have is PIP. But I don't need it.


The 8300HD gave me a lot of problems, and some HD channels (like FX HD) did not displayed the image correctly. Most of the time "choppy". After I changed it to Samsung, problem went away.


----------



## Hakemon

Can't access Facebook on bright house but can on a public wifi hotspot that doesn't use BHN..


Wonderful..


----------



## Nayan

There are quite a few people who can't get onto Facebook right now. It's not a BH issue. I saw the tweets from News 13.


----------



## HDOrlando

I feel my internet is a little slow in loading too.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19234676
> 
> 
> There are quite a few people who can't get onto Facebook right now. It's not a BH issue. I saw the tweets from News 13.



But I could access it from McDonalds..


----------



## Nayan

It seems to be hit or miss. It's on the top stories page of MSNBC and a few of the folks I Twitter with say it's hit and miss for them depending on the location. I don't do FB so I can't help ya there.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

The Cisco boxes will be getting an update sometime in the near future that addresses the speed issues.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19234676
> 
> 
> There are quite a few people who can't get onto Facebook right now. It's not a BH issue. I saw the tweets from News 13.



I had the same issue. It's a little better now.


Jack


----------



## VGPOP

*Facebook is up after glitchy afternoon*


NEW YORK - Facebook has resolved whatever technical glitches had plagued it on Thursday afternoon and caused the world's largest social network to be unavailable for some of its members.


In a statement, the company apologized but did not explain what went wrong.


Some of Facebook's 500 million users worldwide were shut out of the site entirely; others experienced sluggish page-load times. Problems were spotted in the U.S., Europe and South America.


The issues started at about 2:05 p.m. EDT, said Vik Chaudhary, a vice president at website monitoring company Keynote Systems.


People were having problems accessing the site for about four hours, he said. Keynote, which monitors website traffic in the U.S., found that over the course of the four hours, Facebook was unavailable to 22 percent of those who tried to access it.


Normally the site's accessibility hovers close to 100 percent, Chaudhary said.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100923/...ebook_problems


----------



## Hakemon

My Explorer 3200HD is having problems with it's digital coax output..


It keeps just every once in a while, dropping out, and returning a second later.. It doesn't seem to matter what channel.. I have it set to dolby digital output.. When it drops, the receiver says "UNLOCK" and when it comes back, it'll scroll "DD 3/2" then audio comes back..


----------



## BrandonJF

Man, the fall tv season is in full swing and my DVR is once again failing miserably. It's like it's worse than ever. Multiple shows set to record at once is just confusing the hell out of it. I have two DVRs and one recording failed at 8pm and at 9pm on both. It's consistent as long as I only have one show due to record at a time. Otherwise, I have to make sure to be home and manually recording whatever it doesn't...


Have there been software updates that have actually made the logic worse?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/19239126
> 
> 
> My Explorer 3200HD is having problems with it's digital coax output..
> 
> 
> It keeps just every once in a while, dropping out, and returning a second later.. It doesn't seem to matter what channel.. I have it set to dolby digital output.. When it drops, the receiver says "UNLOCK" and when it comes back, it'll scroll "DD 3/2" then audio comes back..



Don't have that exact box, but when I had weird glitching audio one time that sounds similar rebooting the box cleared it up.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/19239320
> 
> 
> Don't have that exact box, but when I had weird glitching audio one time that sounds similar rebooting the box cleared it up.



I'll give it a shot after the episode of Law and Order I'm watching ends.. I just did a review on the receiver, and the cable box glitch showed up on the review twice, so unfortunate to BHN, their box problems just showed up on a review for a Sony amp, lol.


----------



## Hakemon

So with the new modem, the internet still goes out all the time.. The Toshiba appears to have no way to even see the SNR and stuff like the Scientific Atlanta modems do..


Really annoying.. I think I'm gonna sign over to U-Verse tomorrow.. Just, tired of the problems, and BHN's lack of caring about our neighborhood.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/19152981
> 
> 
> The Premiere. I don't need the extra storage. I have a 320 Gb external drive attached to the 8300 HD which may work with the Tivo. I also don't need the THX certificate.



Please let us know how the setup goes... I'm really getting tired of these BHN supplied DVRs. I'm just kinda wary of spending the $$$ on Tivo and the service and still kinda being at the mercy of BHN...


----------



## Barry928

 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/23/fc...-14th-meeting/ 


Should be interesting to follow this FCC action.


----------



## Hakemon

What the hell is DVR Sleep Mode?


The box just showed on the TV, that it's entering DVR sleep mode, and that the controls won't be available.


----------



## Nayan

All it means is that when the box has been on for awhile the hard drive powers down. You can let it do so (if you're going to be watching that channel for awhile) or you can press A and tell it it's not nappy time. When you want to switch channels after it's been dozing, it only takes a second then it's awake again.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19242194
> 
> 
> All it means is that when the box has been on for awhile the hard drive powers down. You can let it do so (if you're going to be watching that channel for awhile) or you can press A and tell it it's not nappy time. When you want to switch channels after it's been dozing, it only takes a second then it's awake again.



I think there is a way to turn Sleep Modes Off if users choose. I have the SA-8300C box running ODN 3.2.015. Press Settings on the remote, now go to Timers, and there is something there that should be called "Power Save Mode." You'll want to turn that Off. My box says that if turned on, the box shuts off after 4 hours of inactivity. Check other Timers for the box under this setting and also make sure that any Sleep Times are off. When this is done, you should no longer see any entering sleep mode or power down messages on the box.


Jack


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I've seen that Sleep message once in a blue moon even with all the Sleep options turned off. Probably just another glitch.


----------



## Nayan

Does anyone have an updated guide or list of available channels on BHN without a box? I got my son a new HDTV today so he can play games and the tv has parental controls so I wanted to be able to let him watch some channels. I know without a box he won't get his favorite ones (like Science Channel or Cooking Channel) but I was wondering what's available digitally.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19243099
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an updated guide or list of available channels on BHN without a box? I got my son a new HDTV today so he can play games and the tv has parental controls so I wanted to be able to let him watch some channels. I know without a box he won't get his favorite ones (like Science Channel or Cooking Channel) but I was wondering what's available digitally.



Here's the most recent list for those without a box/cablecard. Looks like there's a lot less than there used to be.

http://brighthouse.com/static/docume...nel_Lineup.pdf


----------



## Nayan

Oh awesome! Thanks so much for posting this. You're right, there's not much on there anymore








. Maybe I will have to break down and get him a box.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


You are a great mother. It's so wonderful to have a woman here who loves HD as much as the guys.


----------



## Nayan

Aww thanks







. I'll turn him into an HD junkie like me







.


----------



## Nayan

Arrgh!! You guys know I am a huge sports fan and usually Sundays are my rest, relax and yell at the tv day







. Last night was also the return of Undercover Boss. Well, football ran over some, which caused the unAmazing Race to run way over which made me not get UB. I was too busy watching my Dolphins lose to notice (plus I fell asleep around 9:30







). So, just a heads up when footballs on to check you're recordings!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Good thing is CBS is on the On Demand channel (1501) so you can catch what you missed there within a day or 2 of airing, but yes one needs to always extende Sunday night CBS programming by at least 30 minutes to an hour to be safe.


----------



## baf01

Anybody had this problem? I set up the DVR to record both 1:00 Sunday NFL games (Fox & CBS). But when 1:00 rolls around there is only one game shown as being recorded. If I try to change channels, it indicates both tuners are busy. If I try to pull up the guide to see what is being recorded, I am informed that the "Guide is not available at this time". But ..... Later in the day when the recordings are done and I've watched/deleted the game that was shown to be recorded, suddenly the other game shows up. Anyone else seen this? The bottom line is, it is working, I just think that the recordeng list and other user interface stuff get messed up. This may be due to the fact that bothe recordings have the same start and end times and they have the same title (NFL Football).


SA8300HDC


----------



## Hakemon

Really, I have to deal with this Emergency Alert Message again? It's on the screen, and says it'll be there for an HOUR, and while it's on-screen, it forces my receiver into Stereo mode, not 5.1...


With all these "tests", and I'm seeing more than one month now, I frankly am sick of them, scaring the **** out of me when it screeches loudly, and blocks out audio for a bit, then has a ticker onscreen for long periods of time, and gives me just stereo sound..


By the time a REAL alert comes up, I'm going to think it's a test!!


----------



## xxfury2xx

I'm currently debating as to whether I should build my own HTPC/DVR or just get a Tivo. It just irks me to have to pay a monthly fee just to get it do what it was built to do.


Any thoughts?


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/19251819
> 
> 
> I'm currently debating as to whether I should build my own HTPC/DVR or just get a Tivo. It just irks me to have to pay a monthly fee just to get it do what it was built to do.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



I recently built an HTPC with a Ceton card. It was a multi-visit affair setting it up. I'm pleased at this point now that I've gotten a lot of the kinks worked out. I have a Core i5-750 with 4 Gigs of ram, an ATI 5670, and a 1 TB hard drive dedicated to live buffer/recording. After all the snags with BHN install (it took multiple visits to get them to understand that I needed a 2nd Tuning adapter!!!), I'm mostly satisfied. I have some reception issues that I still need to address with them, but I've been too busy to see it through - ESPN in particular really breaks up at times. I'm also missing 3 HD channels, including CBSHD...Ceton said they would try to help, but I have yet to send them a diagnostic file, so that one is on me. In the meantime, I'm using an antenna to pick up CBS (Hello, College Football), and I'm debating on adding a tuner to the HTPC that would let me record OTA signals via antenna now. My biggest issue right now is the Catalyst drivers from AMD. It seems every update fixes something at the expense of another...sort of like the DVR updates I kept getting from BHN. : ) If you want any more info, send me a PM.


Jason


----------



## Nayan

If you're having Catalyst driver issues, uninstall them and do a search for the European ones. I've never had luck using the ones from the ATI site but all the updated ones I get from overseas work great. And get rid of the actual software itself. You truly don't need it and there are much better options out there.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/19251906
> 
> 
> I recently built an HTPC with a Ceton card. It was a multi-visit affair setting it up. I'm pleased at this point now that I've gotten a lot of the kinks worked out. I have a Core i5-750 with 4 Gigs of ram, an ATI 5670, and a 1 TB hard drive dedicated to live buffer/recording. After all the snags with BHN install (it took multiple visits to get them to understand that I needed a 2nd Tuning adapter!!!), I'm mostly satisfied. I have some reception issues that I still need to address with them, but I've been too busy to see it through - ESPN in particular really breaks up at times. I'm also missing 3 HD channels, including CBSHD...Ceton said they would try to help, but I have yet to send them a diagnostic file, so that one is on me. In the meantime, I'm using an antenna to pick up CBS (Hello, College Football), and I'm debating on adding a tuner to the HTPC that would let me record OTA signals via antenna now. My biggest issue right now is the Catalyst drivers from AMD. It seems every update fixes something at the expense of another...sort of like the DVR updates I kept getting from BHN. : ) If you want any more info, send me a PM.
> 
> 
> Jason



I'll put in a plug for Tivo. I had a Premiere installed about a week ago. Took 4 visits over 11 days and the threat of a FCC complaint to get it done. I am happy with the Tivo; more informative and easy to use menus, can add external storage which none of the BHN boxes support other than the older and hard to find 8300HD and all the outputs are hot at the same time so I no longer have to unplug HDMI when I want to copy some program to my PC using the HDPVR. Picture quality is significantly better than the loner Samsung BHN provided ans seems better than old 8300HD whose HD finally failed. Will pay for itself if it lasts 4 years.


----------



## HDOrlando

baf01,


We had 2 4 pm games instead yesterday.


I guess the guide assumed the Jaguars would be blacked out.


----------



## baf01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19252917
> 
> 
> baf01,
> 
> 
> We had 2 4 pm games instead yesterday.
> 
> 
> I guess the guide assumed the Jaguars would be blacked out.



That is true but the guide still listed the Bucs/Steelers game even though it was blacked out. So when the recording did pop up on my list I had some dumb movie that Fox stuck on at the last minute.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Today we get the new HD channels.


I can get NESN on channel 183 with daballs' trick but nothing else.


Everything else shows the channel is not available yet and on 1190 where we will be able to get Mav TV, they have a not available on the screen but FS Wisconsin is listed.


----------



## mgsports

How about others to?

Maybe MAVTV is on another channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

The notice said Mav TV will be on 1190.


When I just tried Gol TV, it seemed to load faster although I still get a blank screen.


Usually, things get cracking around 4 pm. We should be able to access everything but the Big Ten alternates which are Saturday only although I've tested and seen them the past couple of Saturdays.


Here are the channel numbers. Note that these will only show for people with the Sports Pak.

*SD*


NESN 183

Gol TV English 184

Fox Sports Ohio 188

Fox Sports Detroit 189

Fox Sports Wisconsin 190

SportSouth 191

PrimeTicket 192

Big Ten Alternate 1 210

Big Ten Alternate 2 211

Big Ten Alternate 3 212

Big Ten Alternate 4 213

*HD*


Gol TV English HD 1161

Fox Sports Ohio HD 1174

Fox Sports Detroit HD 1175

Fox Sports Wisconsin HD 1176

SportSouth HD 1177

PrimeTicket HD 1178


Mav TV simulcast for Sports Pak people 1190


I have a feeling Mav TV might not be activated until after midnight.


Before this, NBA TV which I first got the sports pak for when it was $1.99 and only had NBA TV and The Tennis Channel, had moved to Digital basic and YES Network HD was the only thing I watched. These improvements are very satisfying for me as if Yes Network Hd ever got dropped, I would have cancelled the Sports Pak. Do not be shocked if they raise the price on the Sports pk from maybe $4.99 to say $7.99.


All of these channels should start appearing in the guide between midnight and 2:30 AM. It will be nice to finally see Mav TV and those RSN's which seem to have some decent programming.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19261673
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> Today we get the new HD channels.
> 
> 
> I can get NESN on channel 183 with daballs' trick but nothing else.
> 
> 
> Everything else shows the channel is not available yet and on 1190 where we will be able to get Mav TV, they have a not available on the screen but FS Wisconsin is listed.



I cannot do the trick with my Samsung H3270. I already asked in the official H3270 thread to see if it can be done.


If not, I will have to wait like everybody else until tomorrow when we officially get the new channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


Is your box silver?


If so, just hold down the button for 15 secs since it will not flash above your timer and then hit the right arrow and type in the channel number.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19261943
> 
> 
> VGPOP,
> 
> 
> Is your box silver?
> 
> 
> If so, just hold down the button for 15 secs since it will not flash above your timer and then hit the right arrow and type in the channel number.



No, box is black.


----------



## HDOrlando

Try it for 15 secs anyway. See what happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gol TV English (SD) on 184 works. They are probably uploading them in that order.


NESN did not even have a test channel until today but did not check Gol TV SD the past few weeks.


We will see what happens throughout the day. It's great working from home.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19262137
> 
> 
> Try it for 15 secs anyway. See what happens.



Samsung H3270 have different buttons than 8300HD.

*GUIDE CH+ INFO

VOL- SELECT VOL+

LIST CH- EXIT*


Each word represents a button in that format. I tried it, but the right button is the VOL+ and nothing happens.


Only way you can bring anything into this box is if you hold INFO + VOL+ together for about 5+ seconds and a diagnostic window pops up.


----------



## HDOrlando

That Sucks VGPOP!


You will have the channels anyway in about 12-14 hours unless that storm knocks out the power tonight.


----------



## Nayan

It's ok Vg, I have an 8300HDC and I can't do that trick either for some reason. A few hours wait is ok by me anyway. Stay safe guys!


----------



## HDOrlando

It's 6pm and I can get these channels


SD


NESN 183

Gol TV English 184


HD


Gol TV HD 1161


The others just say so and so is not available at the moment.


Anyone else try?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/19211649
> 
> 
> When does ESPN3.com access start?



does anyone know? According to the new agreement BHN should have ESPN3, but I guess access is not turned on yet? Does anyone know? The new Xbox Dashboard supports ESPN3 but I get no access there or the website.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know? According to the new agreement BHN should have ESPN3, but I guess access is not turned on yet? Does anyone know? The new Xbox Dashboard supports ESPN3 but I get no access there or the website.



Ok well I answered my own question. BHS CS said they are setting it up now and hope to have it up "before the end of the college football season". That seems like a rather large window. Hope it's sooner!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Who knows maybe they will rebrand ESPN Classic to say ESPN3?


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like we will not see the rest of the new channels until after midnight.


Should see them by 2:30 AM.


It's also possible my SDV problems (Have to get new wiring and darn HOA needs to approve) with MSNBC HD which I have not had for like 2-3 weeks could be having an effect here in accessing them early. I hope I can get all of them when they are in the guide shortly.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who knows maybe they will rebrand ESPN Classic to say ESPN3?



No no no. ESPN3 is not a broadcast channel. It's an online only website that gives you access to live events, and tons more content. BUT, your ISP must have an agreement with ESPN to access it. Now Xbox 360 (with the Fall 2010 update) also has assess to watch ESPN3 content.


It used to be called ESPN360. Check ESPN3.com.


----------



## HDOrlando

PerfectCr,


I know that. I'm just saying they might try and rebrand ESPN Classic into something similar.


----------



## HDOrlando

At around 11:59, some of the new channels went up.


SD


NESN 183

Gol TV English 184

Big Ten Alternate 1 210

Big Ten Alternate 2 211

Big Ten Alternate 3 212

Big Ten Alternate 4 213


HD


Gol TV English HD 1161


Sports Pak people can also get Mav TV HD on 1190.


Still Missing These


Fox Sports Ohio HD 1174

Fox Sports Detroit HD 1175

Fox Sports Wisconsin HD 1176

SportSouth HD 1177

PrimeTicket HD 1178

Fox Sports Ohio 188

Fox Sports Detroit 189

Fox Sports Wisconsin 190

SportSouth 191

PrimeTicket 192


We will see if they get up soon like by 2:30 AM which is latest I've ever seen new channels in guide. I hope this is not a botched update as I was not able to do the trick on these channels today.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PerfectCr,
> 
> 
> I know that. I'm just saying they might try and rebrand ESPN Classic into something similar.



Highly unlikely since ESPN3 just was rebranded and it has nothing to do with Classic content.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19265925
> 
> 
> Still Missing These
> 
> 
> Fox Sports Ohio HD 1174
> 
> Fox Sports Detroit HD 1175
> 
> Fox Sports Wisconsin HD 1176
> 
> SportSouth HD 1177
> 
> PrimeTicket HD 1178
> 
> Fox Sports Ohio 188
> 
> Fox Sports Detroit 189
> 
> Fox Sports Wisconsin 190
> 
> SportSouth 191
> 
> PrimeTicket 192
> 
> 
> We will see if they get up soon like by 2:30 AM which is latest I've ever seen new channels in guide. I hope this is not a botched update as I was not able to do the trick on these channels today.



Nothing yet from these channels. This is the first time that I know they have not delivered their promise to get channels on launch date.


Perhaps after 12:00pm today?


----------



## Nayan

I don't see any of them yet either. But please remember, when I post the dates that are on the legal notices they usually say 'on this date _or after_. Not trying to rile anyone up and they have been very good as far as sticking to the dates, but this is their way out in case something goes wrong and the channels aren't up on that date. I'll keep checking throughout the day though and hopefully they will all be available by tonight







.


----------



## VGPOP

What's the point of Big Ten Extra channels when all four show the same programming?


----------



## Nayan

I think they will show different college games on Saturdays. At least I hope they'll be different! I didn't notice they were all the same until you said it. That would totally suck if all we got were four channels with the same programming







.


----------



## HDOrlando

They are only for Football season to show the extra games on Saturdays.


We get the HD versions on October 21.


I'm going to call them tonight and see what's up with the rest of the update which is FS Detroit, Ohio, Wisconsin, SportSouth and Prime Ticket in SD and HD.


----------



## mgsports

Your Local office doesn't work at night.


----------



## HDOrlando

I just got off the horn with a customer service rep.


Yesterday, they got late word from Fox that there will be a delay on those channels.


The guy said it usually is no more than 30 days but who knows what will happen.


He said they would put out a notice about this situation.


Hopefully, they get launched soon but it seems this might be one that might not happen.


I guess it's up to Nayan to find us that info in the paper.


----------



## Nayan

but not about what we've been discussing here. Florida Today, 3A:


On November 1, 2010 ESPN Classic will become available in the Sports Pack only and will not be available on the Digital TV service level. It will remain on channel 110.


On November 1, 2010 Outdoor Channel (channel 101) and Outdoor Channel HD (channel 1156)will be available in the Sports Pack only and no longer available on the Digital TV service.


So ti seems they are adding more to just the sports pack this time around. The sports pack is going up in price to $6.99 on November 1st as well (it's on a notice on the bill).


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19272235
> 
> 
> but not about what we've been discussing here. Florida Today, 3A:
> 
> 
> On November 1, 2010 ESPN Classic will become available in the Sports Pack only and will not be available on the Digital TV service level. It will remain on channel 110.
> 
> 
> On November 1, 2010 Outdoor Channel (channel 101) and Outdoor Channel HD (channel 1156)will be available in the Sports Pack only and no longer available on the Digital TV service.
> 
> 
> So ti seems they are adding more to just the sports pack this time around. The sports pack is going up in price to $6.99 on November 1st as well (it's on a notice on the bill).



Add to this that ESPN Classic will become a SDV channel and will require a TA if using a Tivo, Moxi or other 3rd party DVR.


The notice is on page A11 of the Sentinel.


----------



## jimmycrank

Actually, at this point I could care less how many channels they add... I just want them to eliminate the dups right now. It's soooo annoying to have to see the same damn channel 3 or 4 times while scrolling to see whats on. I understand duplicating them for a couple weeks, but a couple months?


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/19251906
> 
> 
> I recently built an HTPC with a Ceton card. It was a multi-visit affair setting it up. I'm pleased at this point now that I've gotten a lot of the kinks worked out. I have a Core i5-750 with 4 Gigs of ram, an ATI 5670, and a 1 TB hard drive dedicated to live buffer/recording. After all the snags with BHN install (it took multiple visits to get them to understand that I needed a 2nd Tuning adapter!!!), I'm mostly satisfied. I have some reception issues that I still need to address with them, but I've been too busy to see it through - ESPN in particular really breaks up at times. I'm also missing 3 HD channels, including CBSHD...Ceton said they would try to help, but I have yet to send them a diagnostic file, so that one is on me. In the meantime, I'm using an antenna to pick up CBS (Hello, College Football), and I'm debating on adding a tuner to the HTPC that would let me record OTA signals via antenna now. My biggest issue right now is the Catalyst drivers from AMD. It seems every update fixes something at the expense of another...sort of like the DVR updates I kept getting from BHN. : ) If you want any more info, send me a PM.
> 
> 
> Jason



Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm also looking to build an HTPC with a Ceton tuner. Although I'll probably wait for them to work out the kinks (it's not like it's an easy thing to get right now anyway because of all of the supply issues). I'll probably hold off on building my dream HTPC/DVR until sometime next year.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/19274193
> 
> 
> Actually, at this point I could care less how many channels they add... I just want them to eliminate the dups right now. It's soooo annoying to have to see the same damn channel 3 or 4 times while scrolling to see whats on. I understand duplicating them for a couple weeks, but a couple months?



By the 26th is when it's supposed to be sorted out, but I feel your pain! My son always has to ask which of the same channel I want something recorded on and I just shrug and say pick one. It is very confusing right now but it'll get better.


----------



## Nayan

I am sorry for your loss, especially if you're a huge sports nut like me:

http://consumerist.com/2010/10/fox-p...ls-and-fx.html


----------



## HDOrlando

I will be really happy on October 26 when the HD clutter is gone.


Sucks the Sports Pak is going up again but at least they are trying to expand and moving stuff like the Outdoor Channel, ESPN Classic and The Sportman Channel to it will lower the bill for people without the pak.


On a final note, people always bash Bright House but can you believe what's going on at Dish like Nayan pointed out?


They now have no Sun Sports or FS Florida. In addition, in the past few months, the following channels have been dropped.


ABC Family HD, Disney Channel HD, Disney XD HD, ESPNews HD, FX HD, Fuse HD, Nat Geo HD along with a ton of RSN's.


Those are major channels and while Dish tries to save customers money, they are way too cheap and would be way behind DTV and U-Verse in my preference list for this market.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19275779
> 
> 
> Sucks the Sports Pak is going up again but at least they are trying to expand and moving stuff like the Outdoor Channel, ESPN Classic and The Sportman Channel to *it will lower the bill for people without the pak*.



Really? So since I don't get the Sports Pak I can expect my bill to go down? I hope so, but I haven't seen anything about it in the mail/email/website. And that would probably be the first time in my history where my bill has gone down.


shinksma


----------



## HDOrlando

Maybe not lower it but maybe prevent it from getting higher.


The costs are out of control for TV no matter what you got and when TV providers choose not to pay the increases, they lose major HD channels like Dish Network has the past few months.


----------



## Nayan

Like I've said before, I do complain about how much I pay but then I look at what I am getting for the price. Not just channel-wise, mind you, but service on the whole. With Dish, DTV, etc. you can't really walk into their offices and say your equipment doesn't work and you want to switch it out. Or you can't say you're not happy and cancel without paying a huge fee for it. For me, it works out to be about $6 a day. Where else can you get a full 24 hours of entertainment for $6 a day?


----------



## dsinger

The inefficiency of BHN's back office operations is amazing!! Discovered Saturday evening that the tuning adapter on my Tivo was having problems or so I thought. SDV channels as well as Music Choice couldn't be tuned. Called them Sunday, CSR was helpful in trying to reset etc. but it didn't work. Tech who arrived this afternoon is same person who got the Tivo to work with tuning adapter ~ 2 weeks ago. He knows what he is doing and is very good at tracking down and fixing problems. To make a long story short, after 1.5 hours we discover that the tuning adapter and M cablecard are not the source of the problem. I returned my Samsung box Friday PM to the Clermont office. Seems the clerk who checked it in SHUT OFF ALL MY SERVICES OTHER THAN BASIC CABLE AND INTERNET. Once HBO etc. were turned back on everything is normal. I wonder how much of our bills are used to cover things like this. Our of 5 truck roles and 5 calls to CS (so far) only one was a productive use of BHN time and mine. @E$$^&^!


----------



## allowiches

I've had my account "deactivated" a couple of times when switching out boxes at the local office. One time they didn't even record that I received a new box, only returned one. A phone call to the CSR has gotten my services restored. The CSRs are always "shocked" that the office did that.


----------



## voltaire10

Same happened to me twice within the last couple of months, once after a tech was at my house and once after turning in a box at the UCF office. The first time, everything was off, and I actually had to read the serial # off of my cable modem so they could add it back to my account. The second time, the phone tech told me my cablecard was bad just after I got home from their office and I only had basic cable...I new that was fishy. I retried phone support and got a more astute individual who figured out that the cashier removed my cablecard by mistake and then tacked it back on without telling me...and then removed the dvr. What fun!


Jason


----------



## Nayan

It's happened a few times to me too. I liken it to a restaurant where the front and the back of the house have no clue what each other is doing.


----------



## Barry928

The same thing happened to me 2 months ago. I drove to a BHN office and swapped out a DVR for a regular cable box. When I get home I find the box was never activated. I have to call in to get that activated. Then later that night I realize the bedroom cable box is also deactivated. Another phone call. CSR's need much better training.


----------



## Hakemon

Irony, cause I'm right now being trained for my new job..


Charter Communications CSR..







I'm gonna be doing the high speed internet stuff..


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/19291793
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to me 2 months ago. I drove to a BHN office and swapped out a DVR for a regular cable box. When I get home I find the box was never activated. I have to call in to get that activated. Then later that night I realize the bedroom cable box is also deactivated. Another phone call. CSR's need much better training.



Barry: In a previous life, I helped the companies I worked for improve the efficiency and quality of their field work force activities. Given the number of similar responses to my "rant", I would say BHN has a major problem with what we used to call work force management. Causes a lot of wasted $ and also leads to unhappy employees since most of them would just like to get their job done right without unneeded hassles including customers angry at them when it's not their fault.


----------



## allowiches

But they keep telling us how they keep winning the J D Powers awards for best customer satisfaction. As long as the higher ups see that, they think all is fine. They don't have to worry about wasted $ because they don't know they are wasted and can simply raise the rates to cover those wasted costs. That's the problem with large bureaucracies.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/19295713
> 
> 
> But they keep telling us how they keep winning the J D Powers awards for best customer satisfaction. As long as the higher ups see that, they think all is fine. They don't have to worry about wasted $ because they don't know they are wasted and can simply raise the rates to cover those wasted costs. That's the problem with large bureaucracies.



Next time they brag about their JD Powers awards, look at the dates, over 3 years old.










I will say this, and I'm not just saying it because I work for Charter, but the training "we" go through is intense.. We learn so much and then will have to take a final exam before even being on the floor. Clearly it looks like Bright House either doesn't do this, or their employee's are forgetting..


----------



## barrygordon

I had a discussion to day with a Tech friend at BHN and he stated that the eSATA port on the Samsung H3090 is fully activated, but they have not provided instructions on how to use. He thinks you just plug in an eSATA drive and it will give you some additional options when you set up a program to record.


Has anyone tried this (lately) ?

If so can you share your experience and what you needed to do to have it work.

Does it allow you to copy to the drive to provide a backup?

Does it give you a choice as to where to recird (internal, external, both?


Any info appreciated!


What wouold really be nice would be if they allowed a LAN connection and handled writing to a NAS using SMB or NTFS. I know the data will be encrypted, but at least there is a backup against HD failure.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19296740
> 
> 
> I had a discussion to day with a Tech friend at BHN and he stated that the eSATA port on the Samsung H3090 is fully activated, but they have not provided instructions on how to use. He thinks you just plug in an eSATA drive and it will give you some additional options when you set up a program to record.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this (lately) ?
> 
> If so can you share your experience and what you needed to do to have it work.
> 
> Does it allow you to copy to the drive to provide a backup?
> 
> Does it give you a choice as to where to recird (internal, external, both?
> 
> 
> Any info appreciated!
> 
> 
> What wouold really be nice would be if they allowed a LAN connection and handled writing to a NAS using SMB or NTFS. I know the data will be encrypted, but at least there is a backup against HD failure.



The eSATA port may be active, but the ODN version of the Navigator software is broken when it comes to connecting an external hard drive.


There are two versions of the Navigator software:

ODN (OCAP Digital Navigator) runs on the Samsungs and newer SA boxes that use a CableCARD for security.

MDN (Mystro Digital Navigator) runs on the older SA boxes that don't have a CableCARD (old Passport boxes). An external hard drive connected to a box running MDN works correctly.


No, you can't backup the external hard drive. You also can't move an external hard drive from one DVR to another. If connected to a different DVR the Navigator software will reformat the drive.


Programs are stored on the drive with the largest percentage of free space.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/19296541
> 
> 
> I will say this, and I'm not just saying it because I work for Charter, but the training "we" go through is intense.. We learn so much and then will have to take a final exam before even being on the floor. Clearly it looks like Bright House either doesn't do this, or their employee's are forgetting..



I believe that, but we are talking about non-internet store front CSR's. Whenever I have needed an internet support rep at BHN (which hasn't been very often), they have been top notch in knowledge and have always fixed my problem.


----------



## Nayan

There is now a free preview of NHL Center Ice. I don't know when it started or ends but my son stumbled on it this morning. I assume it'll be on all weekend so I just wanted to give a heads up







.


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19306807
> 
> 
> There is now a free preview of NHL Center Ice. I don't know when it started or ends but my son stumbled on it this morning. I assume it'll be on all weekend so I just wanted to give a heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



It is until the 24th. If you check your TVmail, on your menu, you will see a message about it.


----------



## The Mighty Skub

I'm not bothering to read all the posts in this thread. But I am an Brighthouse CSR stationed in Canada. So I can try to answer any questions anyone of you may have.


I actually learned of this forum from a customer that called in today and told me about this thread, thought I should check it out.


----------



## mgsports

CFNEWS13 anytime soon on Comcast and so on in Orlando and other area's?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/19309360
> 
> 
> CFNEWS13 anytime soon on Comcast and so on in Orlando and other area's?



Are you asking if CFN13 will be on another cable system? Since it's owned by Bright House, I doubt they will offer it to any other cable system that's not a Bright House system.


----------



## The Mighty Skub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/19309401
> 
> 
> Are you asking if CFN13 will be on another cable system? Since it's owned by Bright House, I doubt they will offer it to any other cable system that's not a Bright House system.



Can't see it happening. Brighthouse has CFN13 as its *****.


----------



## mgsports

But if the FCC says they have to. But maybe GHN Tampa Bay or other TWC like TWCKC.


----------



## VGPOP

I received today my monthly paper bill from Brighthouse, they had the HD Destination paper with all the HD channels.


They even have the channels we were supposed to get in the last update.


1174 FOX Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pack) - _*Coming Soon*_

1175 FOX Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pack) - _*Coming Soon*_

1176 FOX Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pack) - _*Coming Soon*_

1177 SPORTSOUTH HD (Sports Pack) - _*Coming Soon*_

1178 PRIMETICKET HD (Sports Pack) - _*Coming Soon*_




By the way, they showed a preseason NBA game in TEAM HD channel (1805) yesterday (Bulls @ Dallas)


Magic are playing Indiana tonight in preseason. Neither Sun Sports nor FS Florida are showing game, but it will be broadcasting in NBA League Pass channel (Channel 501)


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


In Tampa Bay, they are coming soon as well.


The question is when. Could it be 10/21 when we get Sportman Channel HD and the Big Ten Alternates in HD?


Thank you for the tip on the Magic game. I'm watching it right now.


----------



## Nayan

Yes a big thanks for the tip on the Magic! I do not get TVMail or whatever kind of notifications on my box, so that's why I posted it here. Good to hear we'll have it for awhile though as it makes both my son and myself happy. Now if I can only convince the Rays to do well....


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


This is our channel lineup effective 10/26 (Two weeks from next Tuesday) along with our HD possibilities based on other BHN affiliates/Time Warner and BHN/TWC's month to month agreements. If the 5 announced and delayed channels are added, we would have 134 HD channels. That's a very good count and a huge increase over last two years.


Enjoy!


Orlando HD Channel Count


124 HD Channels

5 Announced

5 Delayed


1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak) Coming 10/21/2010

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak) Coming 10/21/2010

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak) Coming 10/21/2010

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak) Coming 10/21/2010

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak) Coming 10/21/2010

1196 ESPN Goal Line HD (Sports Pak)

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1272 WE tv HD

1278 BBC America HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1363 IFC HD (Digital Movie Pak)

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD

1374 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand



HD Channels We Do Not Have On Other BHN Systems


Big Ten Network HD OD

C-Span HD

Discovery Kids HD (Soon to be The Hub)

Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Game 2 HD (Another Hd feed for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice Packages)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

6 Remaining HD West HBO's

9 Remaining Cinemax HD Channels

2 Remaining HD West Showtimes

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN


3 new Showtime HD's

5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

EWTN HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

VuTopia On Demand HD (No idea what this is)


Announced For October on TWC


Africa Channel HD

GSN HD

Ovation TV HD

Wedding Central HD


Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD

Sundance HD (Postponed Indefinitely)

TVLand HD





BHN Month to Month Agreements


BHN Month to Month Agreements


American Life (Expires 11/16/2010)

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

NHL Network

NHL Center Ice

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it


----------



## mgsports

Good Information.


----------



## Nayan

Wow that a huge list! Thanks for posting all of that HD







. It makes us realize just how lucky we are to have all those HD channels when some systems are losing some big ones.


----------



## HDOrlando

I know the TWC NYC thread has a list similar.


Well, now the above could be ours and we can update it whenever we get a new legal notice and/or to reflect what other BHN or TWC affiliates add.


That is a very impressive lineup though.


----------



## Jay Stew

Does anyone know when BH Tampa is going to Fox Soccer Channel HD to their lineup?


----------



## Nayan

We just recently got it in Central Florida so maybe with the next update you guys will have it added.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jay Stew,


The people on a Tampa HD forum want to know that too.


We got Gol TV HD and NESN SD at the same time. I would assume we will get future updates like FS Detroit, Ohio, Wisconsin, SportSouth and Prime Ticket at the same time.


If you look at our channel lineup, the channels are pretty identical to what you guys get in Tampa. It leads to my theory the two systems will start becoming more alike.


Hopefully, you guys will get it soon though as it stuns me you got Plus in HD without the main Fox Socce HD


----------



## Nayan

I have noticed that some of the shows I watched last season on the HD Showcase channel aren't being shown this season. Last year, both Undercover Boss and The Biggest Loser were on PrimeTime on Demand and HD Showcase. This year however they are only on PrimeTime. I like both shows so I will suffer watching in SD (due to too many other shows I like I can't DVR either of them) but I am wondering why the change? Any other shows missing in HD?


----------



## richalot

Anyone know what's going on with ESPN3? Are BHN Orlando customers getting it anytime soon?


----------



## HDOrlando

Apparently we will get it sometime this fall.


----------



## bobsegal

Looks like all of Conway cable area is out tv and Internet.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19324005
> 
> 
> I have noticed that some of the shows I watched last season on the HD Showcase channel aren't being shown this season. Last year, both Undercover Boss and The Biggest Loser were on PrimeTime on Demand and HD Showcase. This year however they are only on PrimeTime. I like both shows so I will suffer watching in SD (due to too many other shows I like I can't DVR either of them) but I am wondering why the change? Any other shows missing in HD?



I agree with you there are a lot of shows missing like NCIS LA and CSI NY and The Good Wife.


----------



## Derek K.

can anyone recommend a decent 4 output distribution amp? This one looks good but I'm open to suggestions.










http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Master...xp_grid_pt_0_1 


thanks!


----------



## MattKey

Anyone having issues with roadrunner email today? I am not able to send out emails and now it appears that there may be something going on with receiving them as well. Phone will not connect to roadrunner after transfer from brighthouse and trying to talk to brighthouse customer service has been fruitless. I am also waiting in queue with rr live support, all of which hopefully is pointing to a BHN/Roadrunner problem and not more problems with the so far piece of crap Windows Live Mail 2011.......


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/19329102
> 
> 
> can anyone recommend a decent 4 output distribution amp? This one looks good but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Master...xp_grid_pt_0_1
> 
> 
> thanks!



BHN customer???? They have a 4 & 8 amp for "free"


----------



## Derek K.

yes, I'm a customer. how do I get the free amp?


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/19335242
> 
> 
> yes, I'm a customer. how do I get the free amp?



1) Call and get a tech to your house 2) Flag down a BHN truck in your neighborhood and ask for one 3) Try a local BHN store.


I've had luck with 1 and 2.


----------



## Derek K.

great! thanks!


----------



## loudo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/19334742
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with roadrunner email today? I am not able to send out emails and now it appears that there may be something going on with receiving them as well. Phone will not connect to roadrunner after transfer from brighthouse and trying to talk to brighthouse customer service has been fruitless. I am also waiting in queue with rr live support, all of which hopefully is pointing to a BHN/Roadrunner problem and not more problems with the so far piece of crap Windows Live Mail 2011.......



It is working fine here in Melbourne.


----------



## barrygordon

Some idiot webmaster has positioned an ad just over the drop down search field so one can no longer search this forum. There are real idiots out there, but generally AVS has been free of them. I guess with the economy bad they have dropped thier qualifications. Sometimes the dropdown is on top and sometimes the ad stays on top. There is no way to clear the add.


----------



## barrygordon

I am in Merritt Island FL, serviced by Brighthouse. I have two Samsung 3090 DVR's. I had to swap one out as it failed (Bricked). They gave me a new Samsung 3090 but a slightly newer model (Blue power LED in center instead of yellow power LED at lower left). It had a problem which I asked them to observe and to bring along another Samsung 3090 but the model identical to the one that I had previously. They did as I asked, observed the problem, scratched their heads, installed the one the brrought and left. I recorded some programs and went to watch them later.


The two DVR's are now identical hardware models. The Diag screens state they are running exactly the same software versions for Boot, Network, Monitor, ODN and both show a last boot time stamp of 10/15/10.


Now for the problem.


DVR A, the original works fine. When playing back a previously recorded show the banner, when visible, pertains to that show. The banner shows whenever you do info, fast forward, fast reverse, or pause and shows the recordings time line and current temporal position.


DVR B the newer Samsung model that I had for three days, and the replacement, DVR C, the exact same model as DVR A with the same software behaves incorrectly. WHEN PLAYING BACK A PREVIOUSLY RECORDED SHOW THE BANNER PERTAINS TO WHAT THE TUNER IS TUNED TO AND NOT TO WHAT HAS BEEN RECORDED AND IS BEING RE-PLAYED. With this error you can not tell where you are in the recorded show as there is no time line bar, and no time status. The banner shows whenever you do info, fast forward, fast reverse, or pause.


I do not understand how this can be unless the software systems are different, yet the diag screen says they are not.


Has anyone seen this and do they have any way to fix it so it displays the correct banners when playing back recorded material. Is there some special hidden setting?


----------



## Nayan

:::cue sultry voice:::


Hey fellas, looking for a good time? Then I have what you need right here:


On November 16th, 2010 the following NEW (their emphasis, not mine) PPV services will be delivered to the SDV system:


Ten- channel 386

VaVoom- channel 387

Penthouse TV- channel 388

SexSee-channel 389


On November 10th Primetime on Demand HD will launch on channel 1506


On November 16th Adult HD on Demand will move from channel 385 to channel 1691


----------



## allowiches

I think Nayan has been watching too many of those late night 900 number ads!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/19339355
> 
> 
> I think Nayan has been watching too many of those late night 900 number ads!



LOL! I figured since it was an adult-oriented update I'd have a bit of fun with it.


----------



## ClubSteeler

Programmed my home DVR from my work computer. Worked great. Nice feature.


----------



## HDOrlando

Whenever I compared my count with BHN's HD count in the past, I was always one off.


Probably because they counted Adult HD OD or prehaps WFTV's weather channel. With the later later moving out of the HD channels, I assume they were counting Adult HD.

At least for the perfectionists, it will be in the HD section leaving the simulcasts of HBO HD and Showtime Hd as only Hd outside of 1000's.


Rumor is Time Warner NYC added a bunch of Adult channels to pay for the new ABC/ESPN deal. Looks like BHN is adding those too.


I wonder what Prime HD OD is going to be as isn't what is on the SD version already on HD Showcase?


On a final note, the template is up for the following channels launching next Thursday via daballs trick.


1157 Sportman Channel HD

1192-1195 BTN Football Alternate 1-4 HD


They are still up for those 5 HD channels that were delayed from last month.


1174-1178 FS Ohio, Detroit, Wisconsin, SportSouth, Prime Ticket. I wonder when we will get those. Maybe Thursday as well? I do know Tampa has this up that says they are coming soon.

http://brighthouse.com/tampa-bay/about/6552.htm 


Since they got NESH SD and Gol TV SD/HD on the same day, we probably get them at the same time as then.


If you look at their HD channel lineup

http://applications.brighthouse.com/...s/default.aspx 


You will see it's almost identical in terms of channel numbers to the new one were getting on the 26th.


In terms of HD channels though, they only have more Max than us while we have Fox Soccer, TV One, Cooking Channel, Showtime, TMC, Starz amongst a few other things. They only beat us a bit on SD channels with Sprout (Kids), TV Guide Network, amongst others.


Anyway, nice find Nayan. Hopefully we get a lot of goodies on Primetime OD or we get some new stuff on it or maybe new stuff on HD Showcase because of the change.


----------



## mgsports

Which ones did they added and is WFTV Weather Channel leaving?


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


WFTV Weather channel is moving to 400's although it is 16.9. I've always assumed they used to count this or Adult HD OD in the HD count but they have not had a new tabulation since the July update.


These were added 9/30


1161 Gol TV HD

183 NESH SD


Next Thursday, the following channels will be added


1157 Sportman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1192-1195 BTN Football Alternate 1-4 HD (Sports Pak)


These were supposed to be added 9/30 but never were. They have been delayed.


1174-1178 FS Ohio HD, Detroit HD, Wisconsin HD, SportSouth HD, Prime Ticket HD



Will be added 11/10


1506 Primetime on Demand HD


Moving 11/16


1691 Adult HD OD


----------



## Nayan

I just read on the Orlando Sentinel's Daily Disney that on or before the 23rd of this month ESPN3 will start streaming for TWC. Since we were included in that deal it should be streaming then for us too.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19343983
> 
> 
> I just read on the Orlando Sentinel's Daily Disney that on or before the 23rd of this month ESPN3 will start streaming for TWC. Since we were included in that deal it should be streaming then for us too.




WooHoo!!! lets hope it happens!


----------



## Barry928

 http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/14/t...-dramatically/ 



* CableCARD fees have to be the same for everyone, no matter which package you have.

* If your cable company allows any self installs, they must allow CableCARD self-installs.

* Cable companies must support SDV for CableCARD users -- this was implied before, now it is black and white.

* By default, all new deployments must be M-Cards (unless you actually request a S-Card).

* Cable companies can include an IP interface in set-top-boxes leui of a 1394 port.

* One way HD boxes without CableCARDs are no longer forbidden and they don't require IP interfaces.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Over the last few months I had problems with one of my boxes - a 3250HD - which is on a splitter with my cable modem. I swapped it out for another 3250HD and it had the same problem: needed a reboot daily to acquire signal.


Well, yesterday I finally had some time to visit the local BHN store and asked for another brand of box. They gave me a new *CISCO 4640HDC*. They also mentioned that there are new CISCO DVR boxes, but they did not have any in Sanford.


So far the loss of signal problem seems to be eliminated. I may follow-up in a couple of weeks to see in they have any DVRs in. I replaced on of the 8300HD with a 8300HDC but I still have one old 8300HD.


Does anyone have experience with the Cisco Explorer 8640HDC HD DVR or other models?


Also, there are 1394, USB and Ethernet ports on the back. What can these be used for?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/19347584
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Cisco Explorer 8640HDC HD DVR or other models?
> 
> 
> Also, there are 1394, USB and Ethernet ports on the back. What can these be used for?



I replaced my old Samsung DVR with a Cisco DVR after the last firmware update disaster. Took me weeks to find one. The box seems solid. By that I mean it records what it is supposed to and doesn't need constant rebooting. The menus are slow to respond to the remote clicks. Sometimes I'm not sure if I really hit that down arrow so I hit it again and the it jumps two places. That is my only real complaint about the box.


I couldn't tell you what ports are on it since I don't try to use any of them and it is now in a console and can't be easily removed.


----------



## johnniemac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barry928* /forum/post/19346405
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/14/t...-dramatically/
> 
> 
> 
> * CableCARD fees have to be the same for everyone, no matter which package you have.
> 
> * If your cable company allows any self installs, they must allow CableCARD self-installs.
> 
> * Cable companies must support SDV for CableCARD users -- this was implied before, now it is black and white.
> 
> * By default, all new deployments must be M-Cards (unless you actually request a S-Card).
> 
> * Cable companies can include an IP interface in set-top-boxes leui of a 1394 port.
> 
> * One way HD boxes without CableCARDs are no longer forbidden and they don't require IP interfaces.



I have a question about CableCARDs. I have a Pioneer PDP-5080HD tv that accepts CableCARDSs and want to know if I can rent them from Brighthouse even if I don't have any other cable services with them. I just switched to Directv.


----------



## Chris Berry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubSteeler* /forum/post/19340606
> 
> 
> Programmed my home DVR from my work computer. Worked great. Nice feature.



Remote DVR Manager will be available to all iPhone, Android, and Blackberry devices very soon. Bright House Networks will also introduce a multi-room DVR that allows you to record and view in any room of the house via one main DVR.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Berry* /forum/post/19359008
> 
> 
> Remote DVR Manager will be available to all iPhone, Android, and Blackberry devices very soon. Bright House Networks will also introduce a multi-room DVR that allows you to record and view in any room of the house via one main DVR.



I've been able to use Remote DVR Manager via the browser on my Android phone, but a native app will be great!


----------



## HDOrlando

This afternoon, some of us will be able to check for our new HD channels to be added Thursday


1157 Sportman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1192-1195 BTN Football Alternate 1-4 HD (Sports Pak)


nothing exciting but another outdoor channel in HD.


It does not look like we will get those 5 RSN's in HD (1174-1178 HD) and SD


FS Ohio, Detroit, Wisconsin, SportSouth and Prime Ticket.


Hopefully, we will soon though along with a big update in December. We have only gotten about 30 HD channels this year and were due for more.


----------



## Nayan

For my Christmas present this year I would like an announcement that they reached agreements so we can have Lifetime, TWC, etc. Oh Santa, ya listening?


----------



## dsinger

They only need to add HDNet to make me happy.


----------



## HDOrlando

The new HD channels


1157 Sportman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1192-1195 BTN Football Alternate 1-4 HD (Sports Pak)


are now accessable via DaBalls trick.


No sign of those 5 RSN's in SD or HD and from what I understand, they are not happening today.


----------



## Nayan

Yesterday in the mail I received one of the new channel line-up guides and it says those sports channels are 'coming soon'. With what's going on with Dish and other providers with Fox I wonder if they aren't trying some creative renegotiating with those channels on our and other systems?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It is possible.


This is the first time they have not come through on announced channels.


On the BHN Orlando site, they have the new channels listed as coming soon on an HD destination page.


There is also a press release on the Tampa one that says coming soon.


I do wish they would give us a firm date though.


Now, we count down to Tuesday when the HD section clears up and we have the channels in convient sections.


After that, we wait till Nov 10 for Primetime HD OD. It will be interesting to see if we get anything new along with how HD Showcase will change.


I do smell a December update though with The HUB HD (blast from past), Gospel Music HD, GSN HD (launched yesterday on TWC NY), C-Span HD and do not rule out some more Showtime HD, Cinemax HD and I would not be shocked to ssee Discovery Health launched in HD just before the Oprah switchover and us getting that channel.


Were counting on you to find this info for us Nayan.


Your this forum's MVP!


----------



## Nayan

Oh and find it I will!


I was reading the HD Programming forum on this site and my hunch earlier was correct. Fox wants what we gave them and if they negotiate lower then they would have to redo the deal we made with them for a lower payout to them. I am almost 100% sure that's why we don't have the sports channels now, so they can use them as a bargaining chip if they have to renegotiate. Fox is losing money right now, and if the playoffs mean the Yankees win and make it to the WS, then many New Yorkers won't be able to see the game. And trust me you don't want to see angry Yankees fans. It's not pretty







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Could you please link us?


That is a very possible theory though.


I am a Yankee fan and that would stink. Hopefully, they win the next two games in Texas.


----------



## Nayan

Here's the article from the LA Times:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/ente...blevision.html


----------



## Gator06

I'm really hoping we get ESPN 3D before the NCAA football season is over. Anyone have any insight as to when this will happen?


Also has anyone looked into the upcoming 24/7 3D channel from Discovery/Sony/IMAX? It looks promising and reminds me of when HDNet launched having the only 100% HD content out there.
http://corporate.discovery.com/disco...y-programming/


----------



## Nayan

It is listed on the BH news page as coming, but no date is set yet for it. We should (hopefully anyway!) be getting an update before the end of the year and I am ever diligently looking for legal notices in the paper.


That channel looks good but then I'd need a 3D tv and unfortunately that purchase is way off for me.


----------



## HDOrlando

It would be interesting to see 3D sports but I'm more of a 2D guy with no plans to purchase a 3D TV.


I barely watch the two 3-D movies I have for my Blu-Ray Player Final Destination 3D and My Bloddy valentine 3-D.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ahh!


Final week of the month.


We will be getting a legal notice this week about the month to month agreements unless we got it in the Adult HD moving/Prime Time HD OD notice. Nayan?


Finally, on Tuesday, we finally get the HD section cleared up and everything will be grouped so neatly.


----------



## homersimpson2009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/19365394
> 
> 
> They only need to add HDNet to make me happy.




I agree with bringing HDNet back. It was one of my favorite networks.


----------



## Nayan

The last week of the month already?!? Ohhh, next Sunday is Halloween and all that candy I get to eat...err, ummm, pass out







. I'll be keeping my eyes out in the paper and hopefully we'll get some good news on the Lifetime and Weather Channel front.


I will be so glad when Tuesday gets here and all the duplicate channels go away! Even though they say recordings and favorites won't be messed up, I'd advise everyone to double check them just in case.


And keep an eye out for ESPN3! It looks like it should be live tomorrow.


----------



## Nayan

They added TWC to the ESPN3 site but not us?!? We are supposed to be able to access it the same time they do!


----------



## HDOrlando

Maybe it will happen later today.


Who knows but hopefully soon as my friend really wants it and so does Nayan.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19385669
> 
> 
> They added TWC to the ESPN3 site but not us?!? We are supposed to be able to access it the same time they do!



According to the Bright House Web Site, we will get it early in November. I just looked this morning.


Jim


----------



## xxfury2xx

Anyone know anything about BHN getting more of the Spanish language channels in HD?


So far all they've added this year is Univision HD, which is really frustrating. I love watching US soccer games with the Spanish commentators, but they usually put them on either Galavision or Telefutura, and it looks ugly in SD.


----------



## HDOrlando

xxfury,


Telefutura HD is available OTA in Orlando but BHN has not started retransmitting it yet.


Galavision HD is available in BHN Bakersfield, California so it could be in the cards for us.


Telemundo HD has yet to materalize OTA in this market.


We do have Univision HD and HBO Latino HD.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.cfnews13.com/article/ente...starts-Oct.-26 that's a start


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm pumped.


Been waiting for all the clutter to go away for 2 months. It will also be great to have everything fully grouped. Satelite and telco have done this for a while and it's great to see BHn follow.


It will also be nice to see the OTA SD stuff go away.


Now, we just need a nice HD update to close the year in December.


I'm really pulling for The HUB HD, GSN HD amongst others.


----------



## Rick Kalinowski

I just received a letter from Bright house introducing Road Runner Lightning - now available for just $20 more per month than your current price. I thought it was going to be $5 more than turbo which I have now?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

$5 more is from old 15 mbit Turbo to new 20 mbit Turbo.


----------



## HDOrlando

2 AM and new guide lineup is not up.


Should come up within next hour. We will see.


----------



## HDOrlando

New Guide went up around 3:11 when I hit a button and please wait came up.


It's really nice to have everything grouped and see the nice space for future expansion that was not there (premium channels) under the old numbers for some west coast versions.


We could have a notice later this morning or sometime this week informing us of new goodies or learning a month to month deal has been renewed.


Nayan will let us know.


Thankfully I start work in afternoon so I could stay up tonight.


----------



## Nayan

Morning kids!


Make sure you check your favorites and your recordings today! While most of mine were unchanged a couple were either set to not record or record the channel the shows were previously on. On my box there are still a couple of duplicates, but since it's the news channel I won't worry about it too much. Enjoy the new setup.


No notice today, but I see The Hub is now on. I do not know for sure if we will get another update before the end of the year or not but I am hoping so. As always I will keep my eyes on the paper.


----------



## Mdurnin

Please help me understand the "changes/fixes" of 10-26, today.


For years, the Guide had allowed the ability to "Sort by Favorites" which grouped all channels marked as favorites at the bottom of the HD section of channels, just above channel 0. This functionality allowed me to not ever "see" any channels in the Guide in which I had no interest. Reducing their approximately 140 HD channels (24 pages) to a more manageable 35 (6 pages) in my case. I DO NOT HAVE ANY USE NOR INTEREST FOR THESE OTHER CHANNELS AND DO NOT WANT TO HAVE TO SEE THEM IN MY VERSION OF THE GUIDE!! This highly useful feature disappeared several months ago. When I contacted Brighthouse, I was told "So sorry, too bad, the feature will return soon (the October revamp/update). Tough"


Well it is October 26th and thankfully all the "duplicate" channel numbers have disappeared, reducing the count back to about 140. The "Sort by Favorites" feature did not return. I just got off the phone with Brighthouse and was informed that, yes, "Sort by Favorites" was indeed reinstated...and should be available with my box, Samsung 3090. Before calling BH, I cleared all favorites, rebooted and reselected the 38 favorites. She told me to bring up the Guide, and press the Favorites button. The Guide skipped forward to the page that contained my next higher, numerically ascending, favorite channel. Pressing the favorites button again caused the guide to skip to the page containing my next higher favorite channel. Can't move backward (descending, only by looping through all 38 channels could I return to the previous favorite channel page. THIS IS USELESS!!!


I was told that this is "sorting by favorites". I said maybe in Obama speak, but it is NOT anything close to the feature I had before. You can say the grass is purple, you can even paint the grass purple, but in my neighborhood the grass grows green and no amount of perception coercion is going to convince me the grass is purple. Only that you are selling a load of purple poles! I am really angry about this lack of service.


Does anyone know if this is the final state of affairs for the "sort by favorites" feature?


Does it work differently on other boxes?


Are there plans to reinstate the old feature set?


Does Uverse, DirectTV or Dish have such a feature?


I have Cable, Phone and Internet service from BH, but they don't seem to care if they lose me as a customer...


Thank you,

Marc


----------



## Nayan

This feature was a great thing and I, like you, miss it. But no, it's gone and not coming back anytime soon. AFAIK, no other providers offer this either. But it does give me the opportunity, while looking at my favorites, to see what else that might catch my eye to watch. I would have never had the chance to be hooked on the shows I watch now had I never seen them on the guide. So never say never my friend







.


----------



## barrygordon

Several of my STB's are in out of the way locations. Since they sometimes need to be re booted is there a way of doing this from the remote? Some keyin sequence that will cause a reboot?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19390888
> 
> 
> No notice today, but I see The Hub is now on.



The Hub started up a little over a week ago on it's official launch day.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mdurnin* /forum/post/19391860
> 
> 
> For years, the Guide had allowed the ability to "Sort by Favorites" which grouped all channels marked as favorites at the bottom of the HD section of channels, just above channel 0.
> 
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> 
> She told me to bring up the Guide, and press the Favorites button. The Guide skipped forward to the page that contained my next higher, numerically ascending, favorite channel. Pressing the favorites button again caused the guide to skip to the page containing my next higher favorite channel. Can't move backward (descending, only by looping through all 38 channels could I return to the previous favorite channel page. THIS IS USELESS!!!



Yes, the loss of the Sort by Favorites feature never made much sense. The claim is it was removed because a Guide Filtering feature would be available in the next major version number release. Of course it would make sense not to remove the old feature before the new one is ready, but unfortunately I'm not in charge.


One additional annoyance I found with the current Favorites button method, aside from not being able to change direction (that I know of)... if you should use the page button to go back and pass over some of your favorites you already went through, pressing the favorites button again from the new location doesn't jump to the next one from where you are. It jumps to the next favorite you were at when you were originally pressing the button, thus skipping over all favorites in between where you are now and that channel. Maybe it's just me, but I find that gets in my way a number of times.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is our updated HD information with possibilities and month to month agreements.


Everyone,


This is our channel lineup effective 10/26 (Two weeks from next Tuesday) along with our HD possibilities based on other BHN affiliates/Time Warner and BHN/TWC's month to month agreements. If the 5 announced and delayed channels are added, we would have 134 HD channels. That's a very good count and a huge increase over last two years.


Enjoy!


Orlando HD Channel Count


130 HD Channels

5 Announced

1 not in HD channel count



1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line HD (Sports Pak)

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1272 WE tv HD

1278 BBC America HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1363 IFC HD (Digital Movie Pak)

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD

1374 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (New destination effective 11/16)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand



HD Channels We Do Not Have On Other BHN Systems


Big Ten Network HD OD

C-Span HD

Galavision HD

GSN HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

The Hub HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Game 2 HD (Another HD feed for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice Packages)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

6 Remaining HD West HBO's

9 Remaining Cinemax HD Channels

2 Remaining HD West Showtimes

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN


3 new Showtime HD's

5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)

Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

EWTN HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Ovation TV HD

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Time Warner Free HD Movies OD HD (No idea what this is)



Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD

Sundance HD (Postponed Indefinitely)

TVLand HD

Wedding Central HD





BHN Month to Month Agreements


American Life (Expires 11/16/2010)

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it


----------



## Nayan

Not as good as a legal notice but I spotted this on the BH news page:

http://www.brighthouse.com/central-f...about/6702.htm 


Running late at work and miss the latest episode of 30 Rock? Does your child's soccer practice interfere with the newest creation on Cake Boss? Bright House Networks Digital Cable TV customers can now use Look Back®, a new service that allows viewers to watch a program for up to three days after its original air date, to make sure they never miss their favorite television shows again. Bright House Networks' will begin rolling out its free new Look Back service to all Digital TV customers on October 21st. The introduction of Look Back comes after the launch Bright House Networks' popular Start Over service, an exclusive feature which lets customers restart programs already in progress from the beginning, earlier this year.


Bright House Networks' Look Back makes it possible for customers to easily organize their viewing habits to better coincide with their schedules, giving them the ability to restart Look Back enabled programs on the same channel for up to 72 hours. The Look Back feature requires no additional equipment, works on both DVR and non-DVR converters, and is available initially with select programs on select networks, in both Standard Definition (SD) and High Definition (HD). Look Back will initially launch on NBC, Bright House Sports Networks and The Learning Channel, with additional channels, including A&E, Discovery, Animal Planet, Food Network, History Channel, Syfy, and USA, being added in the coming weeks.


Bright House Networks is committed to providing products that bring convenience to our customers, said Kevin Hyman, Executive Vice President of Cable Operations for Bright House Networks. Today's television consumers want to watch what they want, when they want it - and features like our new Look Back service makes everyone's favorite entertainment - sports, dancing, comedy or drama, available at the whole family's fingertips and ensures that EVERYONE catches all of the action.


Customers can access Look Back programming from the Enhanced TV menu on their television screens. The Enhanced TV menu appears on selected channels and is dynamically generated based on available programming. Customers are able to press the Select button at any time on Look Back enabled channels to see what is currently available for selection on Look Back.


Bright House Networks is dedicated to enhancing its customer's entertainment experience by offering popular free Interactive TV features, including Start Over and Remote DVR, in which customers can set programs to record on their DVR through their personal computer, or on their mobile phone. Also coming soon, Bright House Networks will introduce a multi-room DVR that allows customers to record and view in any room of their house via one main DVR.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Kalinowski* /forum/post/19388803
> 
> 
> I just received a letter from Bright house introducing Road Runner Lightning - now available for just $20 more per month than your current price. I thought it was going to be $5 more than turbo which I have now?



I received letter today and is available in this area. I called the number listed and I will pay $15/month more than I currently pay for Turbo for the service, but a tech needs to come install new equipment and I have to pay him a one-time fee of $50.00 and this cannot be billed in your monthly payments.


I passed for now.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19391980
> 
> 
> This feature was a great thing and I, like you, miss it. But no, it's gone and not coming back anytime soon. AFAIK, no other providers offer this either. But it does give me the opportunity, while looking at my favorites, to see what else that might catch my eye to watch. I would have never had the chance to be hooked on the shows I watch now had I never seen them on the guide. So never say never my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Sort by Favorites is supposed to be a part of the next Navigator Update, which is being worked on called "Guide Filtering." You will be able to filter the guide to show:


All channels (Default)

Favorite Channels

Subscribed Channels

HD Channels

Themed Channels (Possible.)


The main thing I am waiting for is Keyword Search. (Being able to search the guide keyboard for words or phrases of related shows.) This would make Navigator so much better!


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

I guess the end of month legal notice will not come until tomorrow.


----------



## Nayan

I hope we get one and the adult one wasn't it for the year! I haven't seen anything yet







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, we will get a notice tomm to let us know of the month to month agreements.


Will there be any HD? Maybe not but I do expect at least a December update.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm officially predicting HD in the notice tomorrow.


Prehaps The HUB HD, GSN HD, GMC HD, Ovation HD, Africa Channel HD, C-Span HD (Maybe 2 and 3 too), more showtimes or maybe more more Cinemax. Maybe even Telefutura HD retrans.


I smell something that probably includes some of the above. Will it happen? we will see.


May the lovely Nayan please bring good news tomorrow.


----------



## Barry928

Keep losing the HD feed during the World Series tonight. Checked the national thread and no one else said a word so this must be a WOFL problem.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19406040
> 
> 
> I'm officially predicting HD in the notice tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Prehaps The HUB HD, GSN HD, GMC HD, Ovation HD, Africa Channel HD, C-Span HD (Maybe 2 and 3 too), more showtimes or maybe more more Cinemax. Maybe even Telefutura HD retrans.
> 
> 
> I smell something that probably includes some of the above. Will it happen? we will see.
> 
> 
> May the lovely Nayan please bring good news tomorrow.



maybe you will get a surprise *ESPN3D* as TWC in the carolinas is getting it on Nov 23.


Also there is Sportsman Channel HD on Coeur D Alene TWC according to MSN TV or soon to be.


Im hopping we get a good announcement here for TWC DALLAS on monday the only known HD channel being added is KXTX HD (Telemundo HD) and also HD Primetime On Demand


----------



## HDOrlando

ESPN3D could be a possibility too.


We already have The Sportman Channel HD


Were getting primetime HD OD on 11/10.


Telemundo has yet to go HD here.


----------



## Nayan

Florida Today, 7A.


On December 7th Sportskool on Demand will move from channel 316 to Sports on Demand channel 312


On December 15th, Pop And Rock on Demand will be combined with MC Urban & Latin on Demand and will be located on channel 323. It will also be renamed Music Choice on Demand.


All of the channels that are month-to-month are, sadly, still that way.



Well, that was it. No new nothings for us







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I just saw myself.


This sucks but believe we will get something soon.


I do believe all is good with NHL Network and Center Ice so at least that got done even though I do not watch either.


Looking at all the deals..................


The list would be really chopped down if they got something done with Starz and Encore. Based on how little Starz HD we have and that Time Warner really does not have a good relationship with them, a drop date dead on the one would not surprise me.


The only way any agreements on the month to months will happen is if there is that drop dead date sadly and Dec 31 could be it. We will find out in next month's notice.


----------



## Maya68

Where is Boomerang??? Is there not enough demand for it? Isn't it part of the Cartoon Network, which we already have? **sigh**


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya,


Other BHN systems have it. Boomerang is likely the most requested SD-only channel with GSN's addition in April.


BHN has a month to month deal with Tru TV (Time Warner but that and Time Warner Cable are two seperate companies) and this could hold up addition of Boomerang.


The key is to keep requesting it and let our voices be heard. Maybe we start a petition or something as it's harder to get a new channel as it's a new service.


Anyone game to start a petition/call in campaign?


----------



## Maya68

Let's do it! I need a Hannah-Barbera fix!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya68 and HDOrlando are down with a campaign to get BHN Orlando to add Boomerang.


Who else is in?


----------



## Barry928

I will join the campaign. I like the old cartoons.


----------



## Nayan

I am so in!


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19409913
> 
> 
> Maya68 and HDOrlando are down with a campaign to get BHN Orlando to add Boomerang.
> 
> 
> Who else is in?



Count me in too.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's 5 people.


Let's keep them coming.


----------



## wjim

Does anyone know what channels in HD are using the Start Over feature I know channel 1020 is one but that is the only one I have seen so far. CSR told me it was not available in HD and that I was mistaken I was not getting it on Channel 1020 oh well I guess I am just Lucky anyone else having the same luck?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/19415558
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what channels in HD are using the Start Over feature I know channel 1020 is one but that is the only one I have seen so far. CSR told me it was not available in HD and that I was mistaken I was not getting it on Channel 1020 oh well I guess I am just Lucky anyone else having the same luck?


 http://applications.brighthouse.com/start-over/ 


Some channels now have Enhanced, which means you can watch the latest episode up to 3 days later. See my post up a bit further about this.


----------



## HDOrlando

Who else is game for a Boomerang campaign?


We need more than 5 people.


----------



## Maya68

As a result of the recent guide reorganization and the effort I have to put into memorizing new channel numbers, I have been wondering, do we really need channel numbers in this day and age? When we actually had to turn the dial to change the channel, we needed a reference point to “dial” to. I don’t think this is necessary anymore. When you ask “Who is showing the game tonight?” what is the answer you get? It is ESPN, CBS, Fox, etc. Why can’t we just find our channels in the same way? Get rid of the numbers altogether? Like on the web, you don’t typically go to a web site via its IP address, you use the site’s URL. Can’t we just navigate by network instead of by channel number? Of course that would require a new style of remote control, a la iPhone/iPod/iPad, which displays the network logo instead of a number on an LED screen. You could set up favorites on the remote, instead of the box and sort the networks any way you wanted to. You could choose not to show SD channels if you did not want to or maybe the box would be smart enough to know that if you have an HDTV, to just show the High-Def version of a particular network. Maybe even have the guide display on the remote so that you can keep watching your show without shrinking whatever you are watching to a corner.



...just sayin'


----------



## the64gto

I would just like the ability to remove from the guide those channels that I will never watch and the ones I am not subscribed to. Endless scrolling ;-(


To Maya68....Its just like trying to translate the "new" highway numbering to the names of the street. 423 vs Lee road etc


----------



## HDOrlando

Guys and Gals,


GSN HD was added in Michigan so it is definitely available to us for an update and if we are getting a December update, we should get a notice this month.


On another note, Anyone else game for the Boomerang campaign?


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would just like the ability to remove from the guide those channels that I will never watch and the ones I am not subscribed to. Endless scrolling ;-(
> 
> 
> To Maya68....Its just like trying to translate the "new" highway numbering to the names of the street. 423 vs Lee road etc



You can do that... With MC7. (edit) the downside is how many channels you will remove from the guide for the price you pay for cable. It's sickening, and I don't think BHN wants people to realize this.


Jason


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/19419449
> 
> 
> As a result of the recent guide reorganization and the effort I have to put into memorizing new channel numbers, I have been wondering, do we really need channel numbers in this day and age? When we actually had to turn the dial to change the channel, we needed a reference point to dial to. I don't think this is necessary anymore. When you ask Who is showing the game tonight? what is the answer you get? It is ESPN, CBS, Fox, etc. Why can't we just find our channels in the same way? Get rid of the numbers altogether? Like on the web, you don't typically go to a web site via its IP address, you use the site's URL. Can't we just navigate by network instead of by channel number? Of course that would require a new style of remote control, a la iPhone/iPod/iPad, which displays the network logo instead of a number on an LED screen. You could set up favorites on the remote, instead of the box and sort the networks any way you wanted to. You could choose not to show SD channels if you did not want to or maybe the box would be smart enough to know that if you have an HDTV, to just show the High-Def version of a particular network. Maybe even have the guide display on the remote so that you can keep watching your show without shrinking whatever you are watching to a corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...just saying'



Get rid of channel numbers? LOL!!! My mother would never be able to find what is on TV again! You can't just name networks for most people. They need to be able to identify the numbers for the network. As the Remote is number-based, I think getting rid of channel numbers would probably be a bad idea. Too confusing.


I WOULD however like to see a better Guide Filtering System for Navigator, and basic features added like Keyword Description Search, and Manual Recording.


Jack


----------



## Nayan

LOL That'd be me too! Without channel numbers I'm lost.


----------



## Jay Stew

I don't live in Orlando, but I want in on the Boomerang campaign.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jay,


I see you live in Tampa.


If you look at the HD channel numbers, you will see Tampa Bay and Orlando's numbers are nearly identical so maybe this could be a Tampa Bay-Orlando effort as we seem to get things on the same day now.


----------



## Maya68

I find the forum's general reaction to the "no channel numbers" interesting. This is basically how Roku and GoogleTV work. It is also how you watch TV online, you type the name of the network + ".com" and find your show. Does anyone else in this forum watch TV this way? Of course, we are all BHN customers but the TV-watching paradigm is changing. I think the cable companies will have to adapt to it and change will come along with that.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/19427430
> 
> 
> I find the forum's general reaction to the "no channel numbers" interesting. This is basically how Roku and GoogleTV work. It is also how you watch TV online, you type the name of the network + ".com" and find your show. Does anyone else in this forum watch TV this way? Of course, we are all BHN customers but the TV-watching paradigm is changing. I think the cable companies will have to adapt to it and change will come along with that.



I am a mixed bag when it comes to technology. I am a happy gal when it comes to gizmo's and gadgets, but I am a little old-fashioned when it comes to watching shows. I don't really watch anything online and the couple times that I did was because I missed an episode or two of 24. Other than that everything else I view is on TV. Oh now I know I can hook up my computer to my big screen (and have done so before. Hard core gaming ftw!), but I haven't seen anything online that I can't see on TV, so I'll stick with my channel numbers







.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19431378
> 
> 
> I am a mixed bag when it comes to technology. I am a happy gal when it comes to gizmo's and gadgets, but I am a little old-fashioned when it comes to watching shows. I don't really watch anything online and the couple times that I did was because I missed an episode or two of 24. Other than that everything else I view is on TV. Oh now I know I can hook up my computer to my big screen (and have done so before. Hard core gaming ftw!), but I haven't seen anything online that I can't see on TV, so I'll stick with my channel numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well, to balance things out, I am an all-out techie gal, early adopter of anything electronic. I don't like watching on the small computer screen but Netflix streaming on the Roku and Wii is a big hit at my house. I am all about moving technology forward at a rapid pace.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just got an update on my box. Lasted about 20 mins


Anyone know what this was? More HD space?


I know were getting Primetime HD OD next Wednesday but we will not get anything else unless we are getting those 5 RSN's that were delayed and could be back on now that the Dish dispute is over.


Probably for the software or guide.


As for HD, I'm confident we will have an update in December so a notice comes this month but they would not do an update for stuff being added in 30-45 days.


Nayan will let us know the good news when it comes.


----------



## HDOrlando

I looked on some of the OD's and we now have ABC, ABC Family and Soapnet.


Were probably going to have the first two on Prime Time HD OD which we get next Wednesday.


It will be interesting to see how HD Showcase changes with the Primetime stuff going to the new channel.


On another note, I looked through the Sentinel including the back page where the legal notices usually are and nothing.


I know we will get one this month and I'm very anxious to see it. May Nayan have great news next week.


----------



## Maya68

Oh no! UVerse customers lost DIY and HGTV! That's where I would draw the line!


----------



## xxfury2xx

Argh! Cable went out last night at about 11:45pm, which was annoying since I wanted to watch some tv before going to sleep. I just played some video games instead hoping it would be back soon. I gave up at about 1:30am.


Did anyone else lose service last night?


----------



## Nayan

When it's a bit chilly out I tend to fall asleep early, so I didn't notice. My recordings I had set for after midnight were fine, so maybe it was a local outage only? I've been having severe problems with Road Runner though since Wednesday. It seems like my bandwidth dies and fluctuates. I go from my standard 6MBP's down to just about 1MBP. It's causing issues, since I play WoW and usually get d/c'd at the most inopportune time.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/19427430
> 
> 
> I find the forum's general reaction to the "no channel numbers" interesting. This is basically how Roku and GoogleTV work. It is also how you watch TV online, you type the name of the network + ".com" and find your show. Does anyone else in this forum watch TV this way? Of course, we are all BHN customers but the TV-watching paradigm is changing. I think the cable companies will have to adapt to it and change will come along with that.



I have to agree w/ Maya - I too am having a hard time remembering all the new Ch. #'s (old age I guess). It would be nice if there was some way to 'speed dial' my favorites. After all most of us hardly ever 'dial' phone numbers on our cellphones, or type in web addresses on our computers - we use the many shortcut options available. Yes, I know we hav the FAV button on the remote, but that can still involve cycling though a number of channels to get to the one you want. Just my $.10


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19433601
> 
> 
> Just got an update on my box. Lasted about 20 mins
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this was? More HD space?
> 
> 
> I know were getting Primetime HD OD next Wednesday but we will not get anything else unless we are getting those 5 RSN's that were delayed and could be back on now that the Dish dispute is over.
> 
> 
> Probably for the software or guide.
> 
> 
> As for HD, I'm confident we will have an update in December so a notice comes this month but they would not do an update for stuff being added in 30-45 days.
> 
> 
> Nayan will let us know the good news when it comes.



What is your box model? The latest versions are as follows:


For the legacy boxes (non-C) and no Samsungs, the newest update is MDN 3.0. (Most divisions are still on MDN 2.5.)


For the C-boxes and the Samsungs, the latest build is ODN 4.0


If you have a C or Samsung box, ODN 4.0 adds multi-room DVR support to the software, but a box swap will be required when Brighthouse Networks gets it. All of the DVR's that are multi-room will be able to network with each other. A truck roll and version ODN 4.0 (or higher) are needed, because the tech has to install a special network adapter.


ODN 4.0 was supposed to make the HDC boxes go faster, but some divisions noted no changes from the previous build of ODN 3.2. Some divisions got slower boxes with ODN 4.0


If you have a No C or Non-Samsung box, you might have gotten MDN 3.0. This update is supposed to include complete program description information, and perhaps some new search options. But it has been so long since I have had an MDN box, I am not sure. You can look in Quick Settings or the Guide for new features.


Jack


----------



## barrygordon

I only watch HD. I have a very sophisticated remote (actually two, a Pronto Pro and an iPad). They both are programmed to control the theater including the BHN set top boxes. Since the remotes have amazing graphic capabilities the page that controls the DVR's shows channel icons that are mapped to the current channel numbers. Out of town guests really like it since they just touch the correct icon and that is it.


----------



## richalot

Now that Microsoft has integrated ESPN3 into the Xbox 360 dashboard I'd like to know how BHN users are going to be able to use this service without the My Services feature I'm understanding we'll need to log into in order to get the content via a browser. I hope we don't have to jump through hoops. Also, any idea when ESPN3 will finally be available to us?


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richalot* /forum/post/19451316
> 
> 
> Now that Microsoft has integrated ESPN3 into the Xbox 360 dashboard I'd like to know how BHN users are going to be able to use this service without the My Services feature I'm understanding we'll need to log into in order to get the content via a browser. I hope we don't have to jump through hoops. Also, any idea when ESPN3 will finally be available to us?



According to the ESPN3 blog, plans are in effect for TWC/Brighthouse Networks to offer ESPN3 through X-Box by the end of the year:

http://espn.go.com/espn3/faq 


What I am going to say next is just a guess. But I would suspect that you will need to initially register through a web-browser and My Services. (Just like when you use Remote DVR Manager.) As ESPN 3's current prerequisite requires a cable subscription to use through Time Warner (Brighthouse should be the same) they will probably map the ISP address to your X-Box and than verify that you are a Brighthouse Subscriber who gets ESPN. Once that registration is completed, Brighthouse should be able to connect through the X-Box. The kind of stupid thing, is that Brighthouse/TWC say you have to subscribe to the corresponding cable channel to get the Internet Streaming version of things. So it's that "back door checking" that I think is causing the delay with ESPN 3 and X-Box.


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

Not sure what box I have but thanks for clearing that up.


Speaking of technology, I bet in the future they will have voice control where you can just MSNBC and it will take you right too it. That would be sweet.


On a final noe, here's rooting for an HD legal notice this week.


----------



## Nayan

I so hate BarryGordon right now LOL! Mine looks more like this:

http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/20...versal-remote/ 


No news yet on the notice front, but I will need to ask you wonderful folks to be my eyes for a couple days as I will be AFP (away from paper) later this week. Mr. Nayan is taking me away for a couple days as a birthday treat







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Happy Birthday! Mr. Nayan is a great guy to be taking you away for your big day. At my age, I actually hate my birthday alhough I'm young. It's downhill after 21.


Which days will you be away exactly so I can get the paper?


For the second there, I thought you were going to post a notice when I saw you had made a post. we will get one though soon enough as I'm anxious for more HD.


----------



## Nayan

I'll be gone from Wed to Sat. Usually the notices are mid-week, Tuesday to Thursday though every once in awhile they come on Fridays. Hopefully when we get one it'll have all kinds of good news!


I think they have invoked that new thing where you can watch anything recorded on any DVR. I have a box in my bedroom that turned on this morning and had what I was watching in the living room on. Last night around 11 I couldn't get the guide to work and some of my channels were messed up, so maybe it was an update? I'll have to play with it later.


And I also heard 40 is the new 20, although I wouldn't know since I am passed that LOL.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I believe my folks who live nearby get the paper later in the week so I might only have to buy it Wednesday.


You've got Tuesday covered right?


Nayan: Your younger than 40 to us. I'm hitting 30 next year and I'm very insecure about it.


You have a great time on your trip and birthday.


----------



## Nayan

Yes I have Tuesday covered. And thank you for the birthday wishes! Ah, to be 30 again...







.


----------



## barrygordon

Nayan, Happy birthday. No need to hate me I will trade my 70 for your whatever any time you can arrange it.


I have attached the page from my iPad that controls the BHN DVR's. It looks much better than what I attached as I had to reduce the color depth to get it to upload.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Sounds good.


My folks get the paper wed-Sat so we will be alright.


Have a great trip.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What is your box model? The latest versions are as follows:
> 
> 
> For the legacy boxes (non-C) and no Samsungs, the newest update is MDN 3.0. (Most divisions are still on MDN 2.5.)
> 
> 
> For the C-boxes and the Samsungs, the latest build is ODN 4.0
> 
> 
> If you have a C or Samsung box, ODN 4.0 adds multi-room DVR support to the software, but a box swap will be required when Brighthouse Networks gets it. All of the DVR's that are multi-room will be able to network with each other. A truck roll and version ODN 4.0 (or higher) are needed, because the tech has to install a special network adapter.
> 
> 
> ODN 4.0 was supposed to make the HDC boxes go faster, but some divisions noted no changes from the previous build of ODN 3.2. Some divisions got slower boxes with ODN 4.0
> 
> 
> If you have a No C or Non-Samsung box, you might have gotten MDN 3.0. This update is supposed to include complete program description information, and perhaps some new search options. But it has been so long since I have had an MDN box, I am not sure. You can look in Quick Settings or the Guide for new features.
> 
> 
> Jack



Just got a cisco 8642, nice box. 500 gig hard drive, 512 mb ram. Fast box. MOCA capable. Good luck finding one as they are not available yet.


----------



## brtb

Anybody noticed intermittent signal issues with Discovery Health? Audio never cuts out but the video signal gets all MPEG-blocky for a second or two every couple minutes. Doesn't seem like it's an issue on this end; the diags show 37SNR/0BER/3dBmV the whole time it's happening, and a box swap (for issues with other channels) and didn't seem to make any difference for this channel.


----------



## Nayan

Barry: I am in awe! I said I'd never consider an IPad, but after looking at that I might change my mind. Plus I doubt I'd lose it or misplace it as much as I do with all my remotes now







.


HD: I'll have my grubby little fingers on the FT back on Saturday so pretty much Wed-Fri will be good. Thanks for doing this for me







.


brtb: I think it's a channel issue with them as mine does the same thing. Not much we can do in that case.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19455881
> 
> 
> I have attached the page from my iPad that controls the BHN DVR's. It looks much better than what I attached as I had to reduce the color depth to get it to upload.



Whose app? Is that BHN? That's the kind of thing I was talking about in my previous posts!


Edit - never mind, I found it. http://www.iruleathome.com/ 


Why can't the cable co's provide something like that???


----------



## Barry928

Hi Barry,


It seems we are all playing around with the iPad as a remote. Here is the layout I designed for a Crestron or AMX system. I had to reduce the number of pages and quality a lot to get below the 500K limit.

 

iPad Cable Preview reduced res2.pdf 494.3701171875k . file


----------



## garyzephed

Hello everybody.... two issues I've noticed over the last day or two...


1.) not getting audio on HLN (HD) anymore? switch to other HD channels and it works fine, but nothing on HLN HD... is it possible they've changed the way they're delivering that audio? using HDMI from the box to the TV...


2.) the time change wreaked havoc on my Record Series selections where I had it set to record a specific time showing (ex: The Daily Show at 11pm only). after the time change, none were scheduled and then the Series Manager came up and showed it set as All Showings...


Anybody else have these same type of issues? Does BHN even know about it? Using the 8300HDC box...


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyzephed* /forum/post/19458566
> 
> 
> 2.) the time change wreaked havoc on my Record Series selections where I had it set to record a specific time showing (ex: The Daily Show at 11pm only). after the time change, none were scheduled and then the Series Manager came up and showed it set as All Showings...



So that's what happened. I went to watch PTI last night and it wasn't there. The recording log didn't say anything. I checked scheduled recordings and it wasn't showing at all. I deleted the Series and re-entered it and they showed up. I better call the Mrs. (keeper of all things DVR) and let her know.


----------



## HDOrlando

Primetime HD OD is on 1506 with daballs trick.


Just stuff from NBC and CBS on there now.


We will see if that changes and if new content is added to HD Showcase as a result of this.


----------



## George903

A colleague uses a single set top box, and uses the channel 3 RF output to distribute an SD signal, to other televisions around his house. One of his televisions has to be replaced. He asked me if current televisions will still receive analog NTSC signals. I confess that I do not know myself. Is this capability going away now that analog television has ceased?


----------



## barrygordon

My web site now has most of the pages from the initial version of my iPad Remote. I did use iRule iBuilder to build it. Check my profile for the web site address


I actually prefer the Pronto Pro as a remote (hard buttons, size, general feel, extreme programming capability (real programming using javascript, not just drag and drop icon placement)


iRule has a descent start; good support; active community; inexpensive software for building the screens($50).


Nyan, you can't be too far from me unless you live in Melbourne Australlia. Drop me an email and come on over, and we can discuss the iPad in depth if you would like.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903* /forum/post/19465174
> 
> 
> A colleague uses a single set top box, and uses the channel 3 RF output to distribute an SD signal, to other televisions around his house. One of his televisions has to be replaced. He asked me if current televisions will still receive analog NTSC signals. I confess that I do not know myself. Is this capability going away now that analog television has ceased?



bright house converts digital signals to analog for older sets with no box. So yes for the time being you will still recieve them. But they are slowly being eliminates to make room for more digital and hd channels.


----------



## George9

Thanks for the reply. But do you know if new televisions will be eliminating the NTSC analog tuners for economy purposes since the OTA signals that used to feed them have gone away. Hopefully they will retain them for the cable users that you describe if that is a large enough market for the manufacturers.


----------



## HDOrlando

Primetime OD HD launched on 1506.


Just NBC and CBS stuff for now. I expect ABC to be a part of this soon.


Next Tuesday, Adult OD HD moves to the HD section and still no word on those delayed RSN's in HD and SD.


Waiting on another legal notice in anticipation of a December update. Nothing today though but I'll be checking the paper until Nayan returns from vacation.


----------



## HDOrlando

No legal notice today or yesterday in the Sentinel.


Has anyone seen one? I just want to check as Nayan never misses them in Florida Today.


I've heard from someone were getting more HD soon and want to make sure we do not miss a legal notice while Nayan is away.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No legal notice today or yesterday in the Sentinel.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen one? I just want to check as Nayan never misses them in Florida Today.
> 
> 
> I've heard from someone were getting more HD soon and want to make sure we do not miss a legal notice while Nayan is away.



It will be in tomorrows paper. New channels coming in December.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwill,


How do you know this?


I do know from a source more are getting announced soon though.


----------



## HDOrlando

We have a legal notice!


On December 14 (No listing of on or after just on), were getting the following HD Channels all SDV

*8 New HD Channels*

*The Hub HD* Channel 1108
*Big Ten Network HD on Demand* Channel 1139 (Sports Pak)
*Bay News 9 HD* Channel 1209
*GSN HD* Channel 1280
*Ovation HD* Channel 1316
*C-SPAN HD* Channel 1226
*EWTN HD* Channel 1340
*Game 2 HD* (ML Extra innings and NHL Center Ice) Channel 1816



New SD Channels

*Word Network* Channel 164
*Jewish Life* Channel 165


Discontinuing on Dec 31

*Docu TVE* on Nuestros Canales channel 616


In addition, all the month to month deals from the last notice are still in place


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have a legal notice!
> 
> 
> On December 14 (No listing of on or after just on), were getting the following HD Channels all SDV
> 
> 
> 8 New HD Channels
> 
> 
> The Hub HD Channel 1108
> 
> Big Ten Network HD on Demand Channel 1139 (Sports Pak)
> 
> Bay News 9 HD Channel 1209
> 
> GSN HD Channel 1280
> 
> Ovation HD Channel 1316
> 
> C-SPAN HD Channel 1226
> 
> EWTN HD Channel 1340
> 
> Game 2 HD (ML Extra innings and NHL Center Ice) Channel 1816
> 
> 
> Note: GSN HD might be channel 1180 as it was listed before BayNews9 in the notice and it could be a typo. You can also justify it should be in the sports area so we will see)
> 
> 
> New SD Channels
> 
> 
> Word Network Channel 164
> 
> Jewish Life Channel 165
> 
> 
> Discontinuing on Dec 31
> 
> 
> Docu TVE on Nuestros Canales channel 616



Early riser as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities


130 Current HD Channels

13 Announced HD Channels

1 HD channel not in BHN HD channel count



1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD
*1108 The Hub HD (Coming 12/14)*

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)
*1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Coming 12/14 to Sports Pak)*

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)
*1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)*

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line HD (Sports Pak)
*1209 Bay News 9 HD (Coming 12/14)*

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD
*1226 C-SPAN HD (Coming 12/14)*

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1272 WE tv HD

1278 BBC America HD
*1280 GSN HD (Coming 12/14)*

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD
*1316 Ovation HD (Coming 12/14)*
*1340 EWTN HD (Coming 12/14)*

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1363 IFC HD (Digital Movie Pak)

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD

1374 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD
*1816 Game 2 HD (Coming 12/14)*

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand



HD Channels We Do Not Have On Other BHN Systems



Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

6 Remaining HD West HBO's

9 Remaining Cinemax HD Channels

2 Remaining HD West Showtimes

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN


3 new Showtime HD's

5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)

Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD (Need to renew month to month agreement for SD channel)

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Time Warner Free HD Movies OD HD (No idea what this is)


Announced


ESPN Deportes HD

ESPN 3D

OWN HD



Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD

Sundance HD (Postponed Indefinitely)

TVLand HD

Wedding Central HD





BHN Month to Month Agreements


American Life (Expires 11/16/2010)

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it


----------



## HDOrlando

Analysis of new HD Channels


As I predicted, we did get GSN HD, C-SPAN HD and the HUB HD. It's ironic that we were one of the only cable systems without GSN for so long and now we are one of the early ones to get it in HD. Apparently only their original game shows are in HD but nice to have it in HD section.


The Hub might not have much HD but it's great to have in HD section so I can watch my boyhood programming like Doogie Howser, The Wonder Years, batman, old cartoons like G.I. Joe and more without having to leave the 1000's.


C-SPAN HD will be a treat for political junkies and 2 and 3 HD are on TWC deals so they can be in a future update.


We also landed Big Ten Network HD OD and Game 2 HD for MLB/NHL fans.


Ovation HD and EWTN HD were on TWC systems so we are likely to be the first BHN system with them. Interestingly, EWTN is on month to month deals but I still stand by my theory that the month to month deals are preventing us from landing Lifetime, The Weather Channel, Tru TV and more Starz and Encore in HD.


A few months ago they gave us the Tampa version of BHSN for a saturday football game. It will be nice to have the Tampa news version Bay News 9 which I watch when I go to the west coast. It's similar to ours and has the sidebars like News 13.


In the end, I like this update and feel BHn really maxed out on what they could add. I do worry that there will be no drop dead date on Dec 31 for channels I listed above on month to month deals as it will stall us from getting the HD version of those channels. We will have to hope for the best.


I am surprised we did not get Galavision HD as it has been popping up on other BHN systems and you have to wonder if Gospel Music Channel HD is still in the cards but then again, we got Palladia HD way after everyone else. In addition, BHN talked about the great response they got when they added the channel last year so you have to wonder.


All in all, a nice update.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/19474731
> 
> 
> It will be in tomorrows paper. New channels coming in December.



Dead on!


Thanks chdwil!


----------



## wjim

Has anyone heard anything about getting the NFL channel?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about getting the NFL channel?



No time soon.


----------



## mgsports

Good additions how about olther BHN/TWC Local News/Sports/Weather Channels and from Florida to?


----------



## HDOrlando

I think baynews9 is only other local 24 hour station owned by BHN.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks for taking the reigns while I was away







. Ohhh and new channels to boot! GSN HD will be cool as they have a few newer shows that are in HD, so that's a plus. CSpan is a nice add as is The Hub and another channel for the sports packages.


Speaking of sports packages, while I was gone in the mail came a notice that if you have the Sports Pac you can sign up for Speed 2, which is an online 'channel' like ESPN3. It'll have special racing programs and live races. Both will be available this month.


Bay News 9 is one of a couple local 24 hour news channels run by BH, including our own News 13. I believe there's one in GA as well as one other in a state I can't remember now LOL. I do know that Time Warner has New York 1 and we received that for a few months after Sept. 11th.


I have been hoping, wishing and everything in-between for NFL Network but no signs of it yet







. Maybe I'll try Voodoo dolls next?


----------



## HDOrlando

It's great to have Nayan back.


I've heard of speed2 but prob best to call customer service.


Our next chance for NFL Network is probably after they settle the labor talks next year and prehaps have a Thursday game every week instead of only half the season.


It's still a longshot though especially with NFL Network in more homes with the comcast and cable co-op deals. These make getting on more systems less of a priority.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Anyone else notice the the CBS and NBC On Demand shows haven't really updated since Tuesday Nov. 9th. Nothing has shown up since then.


So much for their commercials that state catching the shows the day after they air.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/19484326
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the the CBS and NBC On Demand shows haven't really updated since Tuesday Nov. 9th. Nothing has shown up since then.
> 
> 
> So much for their commercials that state catching the shows the day after they air.



I talked with CSR a couple weeks ago and he said the networks CBS, NBC control what they get and when they get it. BH can only show what is given to them and sometimes they do not even get the HD version of shows but if you go to SDV channel which I think is CH 302 or 303, they will have a more recent show which is not on the HD channel.

As I said this was a couple weeks ago it may be different now.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I just figure since nothing has been updated on both the HD NBC and CBS sections and being that they're 2 different networks that there might be a technical issue since the episodes usually appear a day or 2 later.


----------



## Nayan

I am not sure if they offer it on those channels, but have you tried pressing the Select button on the remote and checking for 'Enhanced'? This is a new service that allows you to watch shows 3 days later. Not all shows or channels offer this but it might have what you're looking for. Honestly I am disappointed with the OD offerings this season, especially the HD versions. Last year almost every show was available and this year sucks. No Biggest Loser, no Undercover Boss, no Big Bang, no...ummm....'stuff' My Dad Says. Dismal offerings at best. That's one reason I love my DVR







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Go down to the end of the section and they will have a tap for each series.


Click on that and see if it is there.


I also heard Time Warner has ABC on Primetime HD OD so we should be getting it soon.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19487140
> 
> 
> Go down to the end of the section and they will have a tab for each series.



I'd already checked there since that caught me a week or 2 ago. SD updates are there, just no HD. I already downloaded the 2 HD shows I missed so no big deal here, but it'd be nice if it started working again.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19486293
> 
> 
> I am not sure if they offer it on those channels, but have you tried pressing the Select button on the remote and checking for 'Enhanced'?



It's called "Look Back" on mine and that could have helped me with The Office. I forgot about the feature and 1020 currently has some of the shows back to Thursday.


----------



## Nayan

Went to pay my bill at the office this morning and asked if they just might happen to have one of those new Cisco boxes. Yes they did and it's in my grubby little hands! After I finish watching my taped shows I'm gonna plug that baby in. The remote is huge and she said it lights up at night. I am easily amused by such thingsso I am a happy gal







.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/19491081
> 
> 
> Went to pay my bill at the office this morning and asked if they just might happen to have one of those new Cisco boxes. Yes they did and it's in my grubby little hands! After I finish watching my taped shows I'm gonna plug that baby in. The remote is huge and she said it lights up at night. I am easily amused by such thingsso I am a happy gal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Is it the 8642? If so it is MOCA capable. You need the 4642 to pair it with for the Multi Room to work. Multi Room is not enabled yet, but when it is you must have the 8642 and 4642.


----------



## rbanke

I've brought up BHN potentially throttling youtube before with limited discussion. Latley I've been having more youtube and flash video performance issues. After some digging, I came across a test, which claims my connection is being throttled.



> Quote:
> Is your upload traffic rate limited?
> 
> 
> There is no indication that your ISP rate limits your uploads.
> 
> 
> Is your download traffic rate limited?
> 
> 
> Your ISP appears to rate limit your downloads.
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> Your ISP appears to rate limit your FlashVideo downloads. In our tests, downloads using control flows achieved up to 17172 Kbps while downloads using FlashVideo achieved up to 13721 Kbps.
> 
> 
> There is no indication that your ISP rate limits downloads on port 36647 or 37991. In our tests, downloads on port 36647 achieved up to 16213 Kbps while downloads on port 37991 achieved up to 17172 Kbps.



I'm curious to see what others are getting. I have turbo and typically measure speeds at or near advertised. But obviously simple speed tests dont test various types of traffic. They just tried to sell me on lightning, but I'll be damned if i'm going to pay 20 bucks more a month when the 20Mbps I have now SHOULD be sufficient for most anything I'd like to do if they weren't throttling traffic. Pair Youtube's overloaded servers with throttled bandwidth, and it's no wonder I have to rebuffer on even 480p videos.

http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transpa...ttest-mlab.php


----------



## StephenRC

Just ran the flash test and I got:

There is no indication that your ISP rate limits your uploads.

There is no indication that your ISP rate limits your downloads.


upload: 978 Kbps

download: 9150 - 9195 Kbps


----------



## dgf2002

people, get right, do Ceton InifityTV4..


----------



## HDOrlando

Adult OD HD is now in the HD section. I never get anythng on it but my chart on this page has been updated to reflect it.


Also, CBS and NBC are now out of HD Showcase and only on Primetime OD HD.


Still no RSN's though. I hope they really are "Coming Soon".


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgf2002* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> people, get right, do Ceton InifityTV4..



How is the Ceton card working out for you?


----------



## HDOrlando

American Life (152) is still on the air. Not sure if deadline is in AM or PM though.


I never watch the channel but nice to have a little drama and have another channel off the month to month list.


----------



## Nayan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chdwil* 
Is it the 8642? If so it is MOCA capable. You need the 4642 to pair it with for the Multi Room to work. Multi Room is not enabled yet, but when it is you must have the 8642 and 4642.
Yes it is. I don't plan on Multi-Rooming anytime soon though, since I only have one HDTV that we use for viewing.


----------



## allowiches

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chdwil* 
Is it the 8642? If so it is MOCA capable. You need the 4642 to pair it with for the Multi Room to work. Multi Room is not enabled yet, but when it is you must have the 8642 and 4642.
Will multiroom work with two 8642's? We have two DVR's because sometimes we need more than two things recorded / watched at a time. Multiroom would be great if I could choose which DVR I want to watch from.


----------



## jerndl

Regarding Brighthouse in Titusville, is there a current list somewhere of the channels using SDV? I will be installing a Tivo Premier at my moms house in Titusville in a few days and trying to decide if I should get the tuning adapter or not. Do they allow self installs for m-cards and tuning adapters? Is there any special procedure to order these to minimize problems? Any other tips for a successful installation would be appreciated. My mom is in her late 70s and not at all tech savy. The new Tivo will be replacing an existing S2 Tivo using analog cable. I'm hoping that once it's installed that the new Tivo will be relatively problem free. Thanks.


Jay


----------



## Hakemon

We just had a massive power outage here, and now the cable box refuses to power on.. It keeps going to the blue Mystro screen, gets stuck, gets a clock, then reboots.. Just does this over and over and over again..


I really don't want to pay to park at Bright House again, and don't want a technician touching my setup.. (Working at Charter has tought me that most techs don't care and just want to get out of the house fast).


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/19496952
> 
> 
> We just had a massive power outage here, and now the cable box refuses to power on.. It keeps going to the blue Mystro screen, gets stuck, gets a clock, then reboots.. Just does this over and over and over again..
> 
> 
> I really don't want to pay to park at Bright House again, and don't want a technician touching my setup.. (Working at Charter has tought me that most techs don't care and just want to get out of the house fast).



I had that same issue with an older MDN (non-C) box. (SA-8300HD) We were watching TV and all of a sudden the box went into a reboot mode, not a normal one, but the reboot with the countdown numbers when there is a software update. It never got past the last fill in square on the blue Mystro screen. Waited several hours, could get it to boot through the office over the phone.


They had to roll out a tech and replaced the box with an SA-8300 HDC. You got one shot in the dark left. Tonight, unplug the power cord from the cable box outlet and let it sit overnight unplugged. In the morning, plug it back in. If it gets past the Mystro screen and boots, you're OK. If not, unfortunately, you'll have to do a truck roll to swap it out, or take the box to a service center to swap it out.


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

It seems the NBC shows are up to date on Primetime HD OD.


CBS seems to put their stuff up a bit late.


ABC HD is now available on there too now.


----------



## chdwil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *allowiches*
Will multiroom work with two 8642's? We have two DVR's because sometimes we need more than two things recorded / watched at a time. Multiroom would be great if I could choose which DVR I want to watch from.
Not sure on that yet. Ill update when I find out.


----------



## HDOrlando

I called BHN last night about those 5 RSN's HD and SD we were supposed to get Sept 30.


FS Ohio, FS Detroit, FS Wisconsin, SportSouth and Prime Ticket.


Nothing new.


Has anyone seen anything lately about the channels coming soon or have any inside info?


On a side note, it would be nice if they also got NESN in HD The channel has good stuff but never see it due to it being SD only.


----------



## HDOrlando

 http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/201...ross-preseason 


According to this, the Dolphins owner said he asked TWC's CEO why they do not have NFL Network and he said, "We're close".


He could have been joking though and it probably does not happen.


Although if there ever is a settlement, I can see it coming out of the blue like when we got FS Florida just after the ball dropped two years ago.


While it probably will not happen, it would be great if it did and then the major gripe would be about HDNet being dropped and adding HD versions of channels like Lifetime, Tru TV, The Weather Channel, etc.


----------



## Nayan

I would love NFL Network! I hate missing Thursday night games, especially if it's one of my teams playing. I would also like to see HDNet come back and to finally have some of these agreements reached so we can get Lifetime, etc. I haven't seen/heard anything yet but if/when I do you guys know I'll post it here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


TWC NYC is getting OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network) HD on the day it launches 1/1/11.


This likely means it is available to us and I'll be shocked if we do not have it by March especially given what else is left off the TWC deals.


We prob will get another legal notice either this coming week or the following as the last one did not inform us of the Discovery Health to OWN change.


Just thought I'd give you the heads up as that is probably a channel you would like.


Hopefully, we also get it in HD upon launch.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


On 1851, they have FSN HD PPV. Probably for football games or it could be that we now have a second HD PPV channel like Tampa Bay.


Other channels that pop up occasionally are the two 3-D channel streams.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbanke* /forum/post/19493464
> 
> 
> I've brought up BHN potentially throttling youtube before with limited discussion. Latley I've been having more youtube and flash video performance issues. After some digging, I came across a test, which claims my connection is being throttled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see what others are getting. I have turbo and typically measure speeds at or near advertised. But obviously simple speed tests dont test various types of traffic. They just tried to sell me on lightning, but I'll be damned if i'm going to pay 20 bucks more a month when the 20Mbps I have now SHOULD be sufficient for most anything I'd like to do if they weren't throttling traffic. Pair Youtube's overloaded servers with throttled bandwidth, and it's no wonder I have to rebuffer on even 480p videos.
> 
> http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transpa...ttest-mlab.php



I would suggest you switch over to OpenDNS. I did, and now YouTube works a lot better, although there are still times when it can slow down considerably.


----------



## rbanke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* 
I would suggest you switch over to OpenDNS. I did, and now YouTube works a lot better, although there are still times when it can slow down considerably.
Ive used OpenDNS for years (Although DNS servers do not change how fast a connection is, simply how fast you can resolve that connections name.).


I have been trying the HTML5 beta of youtube and have seen far better results for streaming.


----------



## rbanke

SDV, am I the only person really annoyed by this? IIRC, SDV is responsible for the 'press 'a' to continue watching this channel' along with 'this channel is not currently available 'try again''. I find this to be extremely irritating. It feels like I'm on last.fm, or old aol or something that continuously has to ask 'are you still here' forcing me to respond or loose the connection to the content I want.


I understand that SDV is helpful to deliver all these thousands of useless channels that I dont want, but are we stuck with this for the foreseeable future?



/rant


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post19521648 Orlando and Tampa at the bottom here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yeap! I posted it.


Tampa might get an update on the 14th too as they got Gol TV HD and NESH on September 30 like we did.


If you go to their website, our HD lineup channel numbers are very similar which makes me believe the two divisions will become very similar.


The only HD we currently do not have that they do are more Cinemax HD channels while we have a number of other stuff they do not like Fox Soccer HD, Starz HD, More Showtime HD, More TMC HD, The Cooking Channel HD, etc.


If Tampa gets an update on the 14th, stuff like The HUB HD and C-Span HD could go wide for BHN.


----------



## Nayan

:::cues sultry voice:::


Hey fella's. Lookin' for something special this Christmas? This update will certainly make Santa say ho-ho-woah










On December 22, the following services will be added to the SDV system:


Playboy channel 390


Playboy TV En Espanol channel 391


Beginning December 22, Playboy on Demand will launch on channel 392. These three channels will be available on the Playboy package at a charge of $12.99 a month.



I hope this isn't the last update of the year! HD, you thinking we might get another one around the 14th? It's be a nice way to end the year if Santa gave us more than this







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


LOL! These are probably so BHN can make some more money. TWC did this right after the ABC deal adding even more than what we have.


I'm excited about the HD update on the 14th (GSN, Hub, etc.) but believe our next notice will either be this week or next as no notice as formally informed us of the Discovery Health to OWN switch. It's also possible that it will be announced we get OWN HD at launch and just maybe something else. TWC NYC is getting OWN HD at launch.


Of course, not much is left to pickup based on the potential pickup chart that is on the page before this.


And finally, still hoping for drop dead dates on some of those month to month deals.


Were counting on you Nayan.


----------



## moraseski

Just go an email that espn3 is now available.


Jim


----------



## Nayan

I don't know whether to be embarrassed or not, but I am really not a huge Oprah fan. I've only seen her show 3 or 4 times in the past 20 years








. But her network might have some interesting things, so I'll have to check out the schedule. I'm a History/Food/Sports kind of gal so the majority of what's on Lifetime, WE, etc. doesn't interest me, but it does others and it's be nice if we ever got those in HD.


Ok Santa, you gave us porn now give us something a bit more useful







.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Called customer service and told them only one channel not working 1214.

She remotely reboots box - still black screen.

CSR says I need a truck roll...

I say that makes no sense and decline truck roll

....

Wait 15 minutes

Call BHN CS

Get a new CSR and explain issue

CSR goes and checks.

Yes, the technicians are aware of black screen issue and are working on it

-----


Why to the CSRs always want to roll a truck for a problem that is obviously not related to a vox issue?


----------



## PerfectCr

"Truck roll" answer is the stupidest thing. You'd think they'd want to AVOID that due to cost and it's the first thing they go to.


----------



## HDOrlando

RUQRU,


I had a similar problem with 1216 MSNBC HD.


It's probably something in your area.


After they fixed it, it took a few hours before I got it back and it flickered for a few days afterwards.


It was a pain in the butt though and was without the channel for months as multiple techs came out before they figured out the problem.


----------



## mgsports

Yes you want to avoid that and let the Headend fix the problem at some time.


----------



## HDOrlando

Definitely.


It was such a headache with techs coming out all the time. We even re-wired the house.


The process sucked so don't go through what I did.


----------



## Gator06

Anyone having problems accessing On Demand content? I get a "xxx is currently unavailable please try again later. Error 18" message on two different 8300HD boxes on multiple OD channels. Southeast Orlando.


----------



## Maya68

So... BrightHouse (a "customer advocate" for my account) just called to ask if we were happy with our service and if there was anything they could do to improve. All I asked for was BOOMERANG!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator06* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems accessing On Demand content? I get a "xxx is currently unavailable please try again later. Error 18" message on two different 8300HD boxes on multiple OD channels. Southeast Orlando.



It's been an issue on and off the last several days in many areas. Give it a day and it should work.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya,


And sadly, only 6 of us want to do a campaign.


I want Boomerang too.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19538537
> 
> 
> Maya,
> 
> 
> And sadly, only 6 of us want to do a campaign.
> 
> 
> I want Boomerang too.



I had to explain to the person on the other end what the channel was, she had no idea...


----------



## HDOrlando

Boomerang, TVGuide Channel, PBS Kids Sprout, Reelzchannel and RFD-TV are what I consider the major channels besides NFL Network and HDNet that we do not have even in SD although we have the first very limitedly OD and the next two pretty heavy OD.


Be good to see them all added even though I only want Boomerang.


We will get another legal notice Friday or next week to inform us of the Discovery Health to OWN switch.


Maybe we get Boomerang on New Year's along with maybe OWN HD on launch. After all, I remember the surprise we got 2 years ago when out of the blue while their was the Viacom dispute, we got FS Florida and I'll never forget how crazy I went that day.


----------



## shinksma

Has anyone else noticed this "problem" (not really a problem as I don't typically watch commercials):


When watching an HD channel and a commercial comes on in SD resolution, the audio drops out frequently during the ad for ~0.2 to 1 sec. As soon as an HD-resolution commercial or the actual HD programming (game) comes on, audio returns to normal. ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Fox Soccer HD are the ones I've noticed recently. The ads most affected seems to be the Brighthouse commercials.










It isn't a problem with the source audio of the ad: the drop outs occur at different times every time the ad comes on (easy to spot with those frequent BH ads...)


This is with a SA 8300HD Explorer HD DVR and a "regular" non-DVR HD box (not sure which model offhand), using HDMI on one and optical out on the other, both systems using Onkyo 606 receivers.


Just curious if this represents a possible signal issue local to me/my neighborhood, or whether it affects other folks in general.


shinksma


----------



## Nayan

I have that sound issue on other channels as well. Either they are so low I think they're muted or so loud my poor hubby thinks I cranked it to 11







. It's them, not you.


----------



## xxfury2xx

The only problem I've noticed is the volume on some HD channels is really low while a show is on, but goes to normal during commercials. An excellent example being Fox Soccer Channel HD, and Univision HD. If I switch over to the SD version of these channels the volume seems normal throughout.


----------



## kmdinteractive

I notice the issue as well. I believe that it is the fact that the SD commercials are being broadcast with a stereo mix versus a 5.1 mix. My Onkyo 506 will send a stereo mix to all 5 speakers which blasts the commercials (or in some cases makes the audio nearly impossible to hear - the better of the two scenarios). As soon as the HD content comes back, the 5.1 mix comes back and then the dialog only comes out of the center channel which is properly mixed and adjusted in my receiver's settings.


I could very easily be wrong as I haven't taken too much time to figure it out... it's only a problem for live sporting events for me as I never watch any television that isn't time-shifted so I can skip the commercials.


----------



## shinksma

Thanks for the replies. I don't think the issue I am experiencing is what you three have described. Specifically, the audio is usually about the same volume as the game or show that I am watching, but cuts out completely for a short period (less than second) as if someone is playing with the mute button. I would estimate it will happen about 3 to 6 times in any given commercial, but only if they are SD-quality. During "most" of the commercial the audio is fine (low quality, but OK).


It is similar to an issue I have heard about when trying to transmit 5.1 audio via HDMI using a 480i or 480p stream (Oppo DV-970 DVD player has this issue with SACD and DVD-A 5.1 PCM via HDMI, apparently): the amount of audio bandwidth in an HDMI digital stream is apparently proportional to the video resolution of the stream, and there isn't enough bandwidth for 6 channels of PCM. So you get frequent but seemingly random drop-outs.


However, I am simply using that as a possible example, I have no idea if that is related at all.


shinksma


----------



## heyitsme

Got frustrated by the random "XYZ is currently unavailable. Press A to Try Again". For the long weekend so far, only like two of my HD movie channels work (out of 20 or so). Called BH at midnight tonight and the lady tried to reboot the box which didn't help. Now I'm scheduled for a "truck roll" on Sunday. I'm quite certain the problem is SDV related, not sure what the dude can even do besides check some signal levels or swap the box. Should I make sure they check anything in particular?


Also, I feel like I ask this question all the time, but what's the newest / greatest HD DVR box these days? My Samsung box works pretty great except the channel unavailable thing at random and I really like the extra storage and the stretched guide. Any suggestions for a new box if he offers / boxes to stay away from?


Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

I cannot stand that. It has not happened to me in a while though. When it does, it's just for a few days and goes away. Unfortunately, some channels do not return and they send techs out who still cannot get them to work like my MSNBC HD nightmare.


That's the downside of SDV but a real bummer with it being holiday weekend.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/19551542
> 
> 
> Got frustrated by the random "XYZ is currently unavailable. Press A to Try Again". For the long weekend so far, only like two of my HD movie channels work (out of 20 or so). Called BH at midnight tonight and the lady tried to reboot the box which didn't help. Now I'm scheduled for a "truck roll" on Sunday. I'm quite certain the problem is SDV related, not sure what the dude can even do besides check some signal levels or swap the box. Should I make sure they check anything in particular?
> 
> 
> Also, I feel like I ask this question all the time, but what's the newest / greatest HD DVR box these days? My Samsung box works pretty great except the channel unavailable thing at random and I really like the extra storage and the stretched guide. Any suggestions for a new box if he offers / boxes to stay away from?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



This happened to me about 6 months ago. At one time I had over 30 of the SDV channels giving me the "try again" message. It was not fixable from my house even though they insisted on making several trips. The tech finally hooked up a TV in his van from the drop at the road and saw the exact same symptoms that were happening in my house. At that point he mumbled something about the "head end" and said he would call in the engineering group. Whether he did or didn't, I don't know. However the issue still went unaddressed. I called back to customer service (my fourth or fifth call over several weeks) and insisted on talking to a supervisor. The supervisor actually coordinated the correction which was somewhere in the Brighthouse network for my area, gave me a 6 month discount on my rate, and called back several times to insure the problem was fixed. I even got a call from the engineering department. Not certain why they insisted upon getting me so angry before addressing the problem. The trick may have just been finding a supervisor that actually cared. Since the fix, my service has been relatively stable with the SDV. Good luck.


----------



## NYMan

Anybody else having a MAJOR problem with ABC Family HD?


The channel is literally unwatchable the picture chops and freezes so much.


I tried to record "Beauty and the Beast" twice this past week and both times the recording came out horrible.


With "25 Days of Christmas" starting up I expect a lot more people tuning in and it sucks to have the entire channel out of commission...


Anybody heard if there is a known issue or when it will be fixed?


----------



## Nayan

Page 5A, Florida Today:


On December 14th, Disney Family Movies on Demand will launch on channel 89 and will be available for $4.99 a month.


American Life TV remains month-to-month.


Current TV, FUSE, GOLF Channel and Sprout on Demand agreements expire on December 31st.



Hmmm....no OWN announcement. Maybe it'll just pop up? I was hoping to see a bit more than this.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Did they also list the other month to months and were there any indications that the others were drop dead dates?


Interesting that there was no OWN message. We will have to see what happens.


----------



## Nayan

Nope, that was it. No long list of any other channels, just those listed so I am wondering if they did reach agreements. Maybe more towards the middle of December we'll get the OWN notice? If I remember correctly when Fox Reality switched to NatGeo we didn't get that notice until 2 weeks before it happened.


----------



## HDOrlando

Very true Nayan and I remember that.


We will wait and see.


----------



## mgsports

Oprah is just rebranding the Discovery Channel to become her's so need for annoucement because it will happen on 1-1-2011. So just go to the Website and type your Zipcode and pick like BHN or Comcast or so on and it will tell you what it will be on. For mine it says 25 and when get it on 15 right know.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


I know that but they do announce that and in whatever announcement could be more goodies.


That's why I mention it.


The other month to monthers are probably still ongoing but it's possible Dec 31 is there drop dead date.


The good news is we already have Golf Channel HD and Fuse HD so no rush on those getting renewed. Current TV has no Hd plans that we know of and I do not really watch it.


Sprout OD would be a nice renewal with maybe a 24/7 channel.


We will see but for now, I'm excited about our 8 HD additions in two weeks.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is an updated list after yesterday's legal notice


BHN Month to Month and Expiring Agreements


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV (Expires December 31)

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

FUSE (Expires December 31)

Golf Channel (Expires December 31)

The Filipino Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand (Expires December 31)

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it



It will be interesting to see if any of these channels actually get pulled Dec 31and I'm not talking about just the new ones.


As I've been saying for months, getting an agreement for Lifetime, The Weather Channel, Tru TV and the Starz/Encore channels will likely pave the way for HD versions of those channels. We might not know until New Year's Eve as that is when they usually have a number of drop deads (Last year it was HGTV and Food Network).


We are getting EWTN HD despite the fact it is on month to months but I hold my theory as those are the main channels besides HSN and QVC that we have in SD but not in HD.


Let's see what happens.


----------



## Passenger57

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Here is an updated list after yesterday's legal notice


BHN Month to Month and Expiring Agreements


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV (Expires December 31)

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

FUSE (Expires December 31)

Golf Channel (Expires December 31)

The Filipino Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand (Expires December 31)

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it



It will be interesting to see if any of these channels actually get pulled Dec 31and I'm not talking about just the new ones.


As I've been saying for months, getting an agreement for Lifetime, The Weather Channel, Tru TV and the Starz/Encore channels will likely pave the way for HD versions of those channels. We might not know until New Year's Eve as that is when they usually have a number of drop deads (Last year it was HGTV and Food Network).


We are getting EWTN HD despite the fact it is on month to months but I hold my theory as those are the main channels besides HSN and QVC that we have in SD but not in HD.


Let's see what happens.
Thanks for updating. I'll be so happy when we get more Starz HD channels and Starz HD OnDemand.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not a problem. It's fun to keep track of this stuff.


My theory stands though on the Starz stuff. While Time Warner has all the East coast ones, the only other one on a BHN system is Starz West HD which Bakersfield has.


Hopefully, they can get long term deals on those carriage agreements.


----------



## eg8r

Hello, I was wondering if you could offer some opinions to a couple questions for me. My current set up is DirecTv HD DVR in living room, SD DVR in bedroom and SD receiver in kids room. I have the ChoiceExtra package with HD and DVR. My monthly bill is around $100 every month. Now that my contract is up I am thinking about switching over BHN (hoping to lower costs) but a little skeptical.


Ignoring any bundling deals and only concentrating on cable versus Satellite could you please offer some pros and cons for BHN over DirecTv.


I love the picture quality I am currently getting and wondering if BHN is comparable. I also love the fact that I can hide all my SD channels and only show HD channels if HD channel is present. I like the fact that HD and SD channels are the same, or similar (ex 035, and 035-1). When I hide SD channels I only type 035 and I get the HD channel.


Also, I can save up to 100 hours of HD programming and have the capability (if I upgraded my package) to have a whole home viewing option on dvr content. So if I record in the living room I can watch that in the bedroom.


When I have BHN about 4 years ago we had to have a tech come out and add an amplifier to boost the signal because my main tv looked awful. When DirecTv came out they removed all that garbage and I have never needed it. The signal quality was definitely better than cable at the time. Has this changed?


I currently have a Samsung LN52A750 LCD TV and my current programming looks great, should I expect the same quality with Brighthouse.


I really appreciate your opinions, thanks.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Well, my cable modem finally croaked today. There was a power outage in my area, and when the power came back on the modem refused to work. Gave a call to tech support, and they couldn't fix it from their end, so I had to go on over the BH store at the UCF campus. The exchange was faster than I thought it would be, and the new modem is working fine.


Poor ol' modem, put in a good 5 years of service before finally keeling over.


----------



## Nayan

Welcome eg8r! I can tell you that I've been with BH before they were BH, when cable first came to central Florida. The picture quality of the HD channels is right up there with DTV, BH has features like Start Over, which allows you to restart a program in progress if you've missed part, half or almost all of it, and Enhanced, which will allow you to watch popular programs up to three days after they've aired. They also offer the ability to program your DVR from your computer. Multi-room viewing is coming soon. We used to have the feature that allowed you to only view your favorites on the guide, but sadly that was taken away. They did group all of the HD channels together and put them in categories, like sports, family, etc. so they are easier to find.


As far as the boxes, I am not sure which ones hold the most recordings but I do have one of the newer Samsung boxes which has a faster and expanded (day-wise) guide and was easy to hook up.


You'll get quite a few opinions on BH here, some saying it's great and some saying they stink. I think price-wise they are comparable (leaving out the bundles) and I've only had one major issue with them over the past 30-something years and it was easily fixed. We don't have some channels that DTV does and we don't have NFL Network or Red Zone (if that's important to you) but we do have most all of the other sports channels, plus our regional channels (like FS Florida and Sun Sports) and about 5 Big Ten channels.


----------



## Derek K.

eg8r,


since bhn will come out and install everything for free with no contract, why not just try it out. it will only cost you the monthly service (whatever that works out to). that way you can do an comparison with d* in your own home.


----------



## eg8r

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Derek K.* 
eg8r,


since bhn will come out and install everything for free with no contract, why not just try it out. it will only cost you the monthly service (whatever that works out to). that way you can do an comparison with d* in your own home.
Are you recommending I have BH install cable in addition to satellite? Every time I have had cable or satellite come out they always want to try and use what is already there.


eg8r


----------



## allowiches

Both of my DVRs rebooted this morning. My 8300HD around 5:00 and my Cisco around 6:30. I guess they were sending out an update. Nothing looked different though.


On another note: Does anyone know if there is a way to stop the "Press SEL for enhanced" that pops up every time you change the channel. I know enhanced is available so it would be nice if I could push a button to make it appear, not push a button to make it go away. I guess I just don't like things shoved in my face. I still get upset about channel identifier bugs in the corner of the screen. And dont get me started about across the bottom of the screen promos! LOL.


----------



## Derek K.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eg8r* 
Are you recommending I have BH install cable in addition to satellite? Every time I have had cable or satellite come out they always want to try and use what is already there.


eg8r
yep. tell them to figure it out. run a new cable through a window if you have to. it is temporary.


----------



## MattKey




----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/0


----------



## MattKey

Thank You, that super was buggin the heck out of me


----------



## MattKey

The interactive supers are gone by disabling interactive prompts in settings.....now where does one get rid of the "to start over press sel" prompt supers, If I have to continue to see this garbage it will be a much easier decision to finally dump BHN


----------



## MattKey

Well you might as well disregard my request for info on how to remove the "Start over" pop up prompts, BHN technical support informs me that that is something that cannot be removed. What imbeciles! I cannot believe they would institute something as ridiculous as that without a way to disable it....strike that, we are dealing with Brighthouse here after all


----------



## HDOrlando

I hate how that constantly pops up.


If enough of us complain, maybe TWC/BHN will change it up in their next guide update.


----------



## heyitsme

So, follow up on my service call about losing most of the HD move channels to SDV. The guy came out and actually did find some issues where the line coming into the house had some black char from something overheating or lightning or something.


In the process of doing all this he taught me something interesting. Apparently channel 155 is the highest frequency SDV channel currently so that is the first one to go out if there are problems. Just thought I'd pass it along in case it helps anyone.


----------



## barrygordon

With regard to customer service and the issue with disabling interactive popups; They really ought to change the name of the company to "DimHouse". When it comes to dealing with their customers the mentality is not bright but rather dim, and getting dimmer as time goes on.


They put in this feature, interactive popups, and even put in a setting to disable it and then can't make the setting operate to disable it. I guess they are also a dim light when developing software.


What I want is for them to use one of the letters (A,B,C,D) to allow me to put up an interactive popup when I want, not when they want.


Last night I was late in watching Bones, so I decided to use their "Start Over" feature. It started over and while the video was fine, there was 2 seconds of audio followed by 2 seconds of silence followed by... until I gave up. They just can't seem to develop software at all. Good thing they are not in that business, oh but they are aren't they!


How do you call a tech for that? Is he going to run over now while it is happening or just tell me its a head end problem and it will go away soon. If it is a head end problem and I suspect it is, then they are also bad in their basic mission providing a cable based distribution business. Will they refund me money for their inabality to provide the service that they have agreed to provide? When someone does not provide what they have agreed to isn't that a form of covert theft? They get very enraged if I steal service from them, and then they wonder why their customers get annoyed when the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## xteddyx

this is off topic but since all of the Orlando people are in here this seams to be a decent place for this.


i am in the market for a new pair of speakers for my home theater and cant seem to find any place that sells nice equipment that i sent best buy. can any one make any recommendations for a retailer that sells mid to high end home audio equipment in the area.


once again sorry for the off topicness but their is no were else to ask this.


----------



## chdwil

Used to be Sound Advice but they are gone now. You could try Best Buy Magnolia section at Florida mall or Millennia Mall stores.


----------



## Mdurnin

Out of Sight in Longwood. High end, $5k to $12k complete packages. All the major manufactures. Similar to what Sound Advice was, but no mid to lower end.


120 Temple Dr

Longwood, FL 32750

(407) 637-2081
http://www.outofsightinc.com/ 


Several nice demo rooms. I think they are open on Saturdays, but not Sundays. Worth a couple of hours to drool.


Marc


----------



## xxfury2xx

Has anyone here been able to get ESPN 3 working on their Xbox 360? I've been able to get it working on my computer, but whenever I start up the ESPN 3 application on my Xbox 360 it says that my cable provider isn't an affiliate, which is WRONG.


I swear, ESPN 3 is probably one of the most frustrating services there is on the Internet.


----------



## MattKey

Same here. I cannot get ESPN3 offerings because I am not connected with an affiliate ISP. When I check the listings of affiliates on ESPN3.com it plainly shows Brighthouse as an affiliate.


I would be willing to bet the problem lies with Brighthouse and not ESPN simply because Brighthouse has never been able to do something without it being sloppy, poorly thought-out or just plain asinine.


----------



## Nayan

I just got an Xbox 360 (early present) and will be getting the online stuff set up this week so I'll try my hand at it and see what happens.


----------



## FLBuckeye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/19597398
> 
> 
> Same here. I cannot get ESPN3 offerings because I am not connected with an affiliate ISP. When I check the listings of affiliates on ESPN3.com it plainly shows Brighthouse as an affiliate.
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet the problem lies with Brighthouse and not ESPN simply because Brighthouse has never been able to do something without it being sloppy, poorly thought-out or just plain asinine.



You have to go to MyBrighthouse.com and register for ESPN3 access. You have to register for a My Services account. You should have received an email with instructions.


----------



## MattKey

I don't think I got the email, but thanks for the info


----------



## Barry928

 http://espn.go.com/espn3/faq#1 


Will Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks customers be able to access ESPN3.com on Xbox Live?


We are working diligently to bring ESPN on XBox LIVE as soon as possible to Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks subscribers. We aim to launch the service by the end of the year.


----------



## HDOrlando

6 of the 8 HD channels that will be added a week from today have the template in place via daballs trick. This means you can go to where the channel will be and see a logo with this channel is unavailable at the moment but unfortunately it's not active. You can also do this for the 2 SD channels that will be added next week.


I can do it all except for Game2 HD and Big Ten Network OD HD.


Going to be nice to get an update asnd then wait for the next which probably will include OWN HD and prehaps Galavision HD, Gospel Music Channel HD, Some HD RSN's or more HD premium channels.


It would be really sweet if some of those month to monthers got renewed so we can get our HD options expanded.


----------



## HDOrlando

BayNews9 DT/HD is available now on channel 1209 via daballs trick.


You need the right box to do this but..........


Hold down ok/select button until small dot flashes above your timer (takes 10-15 secs)


When it does that, it the right arrow next to the ok/select button and type in 1209.


It's probably up early because it's BHN owned.


----------



## HDOrlando

Word Network Channel 164

Jewish Life Channel 165


are now available using the above trick as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

I can see all the programming on Big Ten Network OD HD Channel 1139 but when I click play on any of the selections, I cannot access them.


----------



## Nayan

With the new Cisco boxes that trick doesn't work but it's great for those who can do it. I am hoping we'll get another notice next week and maybe some good news about the month-to-month's so we can finally get Lifetime, The Weather Channel and others in HD.


On a side note, has anyone else been having issues with WESH-HD? It seems like I am constantly losing the signal, getting snow and flickering like mad. It made watching SNF horrible and I finally gave up and watched it in SD. No other channels do that, just them. I recorded Biggest Loser last night but haven't checked the recording yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I've heard. They will be up next week anyway.


We will definitely get a notice by Dec 31 which is within the next three weeks.


It's possible we will not find out about a pull of any of the month to month channels until Dec 31 like that famous Dora The Explorer ad.


TWC is nearly tapped out for carriage agreements. OWN Hd will prob be the next thing we get but really just have premium channels and possibly RSN's with a few other channels that could be added.


We will see Nayan.


----------



## moraseski

Any one else having a problem with the guide not having any data from 7pm Monday to 7pm Tuesday? I rebooted but it just sits there with loading data...


I have a 8300HD.


Jim


----------



## raymac

I have an 8300HD and Monday & Tuesday are ok in the guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


The new channels are up via the above Trick.


This is the earliest they have been up as BHN Orlando usually waits until the afternoon before. I'll be glad when they are officially on the guide early Tuesday because you have to redo the step due to them not being in the guide.



The Hub HD Channel 1108

Big Ten Network HD on Demand Channel 1139 (Sports Pak)

Bay News 9 HD Channel 1209

GSN HD Channel 1280

Ovation HD Channel 1316

C-SPAN HD Channel 1226

EWTN HD Channel 1340

Game 2 HD (ML Extra innings and NHL Center Ice) Channel 1816



New SD Channels


Word Network Channel 164

Jewish Life Channel 165



Now, we wait for that legal notice within the next two weeks that will at the very least update us on those month to month deals and maybe even give us an HD announcement for January.


I bet everyone here our next HD channel outside of a telefutura HD retrans will be OWN HD. Book it!


Strike gold for us Nayan.


----------



## VGPOP

Anyone here has upgraded to Road Runner lightning?


I'm thinking about getting it now that I just bought a new desktop with a huge 27 HD monitor.


How fast is it?


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/19638083
> 
> 
> Anyone here has upgraded to Road Runner lightning?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting it now that I just bought a new desktop with a huge 27 HD monitor.
> 
> 
> How fast is it?




i get the quoted speeds at all times. i love it. the only issue i have (i also had it with turbo and standard) is youtube takes forever to load. other then that if you have a need to download movies or stream hd content lightning is awesome


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/19638100
> 
> 
> i get the quoted speeds at all times. i love it. the only issue i have (i also had it with turbo and standard) is youtube takes forever to load. other then that if you have a need to download movies or stream hd content lightning is awesome



But that shouldnt be a problem, unless youtube servers are bad.


How big or small is the new modem?


----------



## Jay Stew

Will these new HD channels be available on Bright House Tampa?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here has upgraded to Road Runner lightning?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting it now that I just bought a new desktop with a huge 27 HD monitor.
> 
> 
> How fast is it?



Up to 40 down and 5 up. It is very consistent in speeds. I have had much better service with lightning than turbo, most likely because lightning uses 4 channels compared to turbos 1.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/19638100
> 
> 
> i get the quoted speeds at all times. i love it. the only issue i have (i also had it with turbo and standard) is youtube takes forever to load. other then that if you have a need to download movies or stream hd content lightning is awesome



I don't have lightning but I had this problem as well until I changed to Google DNS or OpenDns (using OpenDNS now). I don't know what Brighthouse is doing but this makes a world of difference.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Stew* /forum/post/19638909
> 
> 
> Will these new HD channels be available on Bright House Tampa?



Not sure but there was a report on Multichannel that GSN HD was launching on Tampa Bay this month.


In addition, on September 30, both Orlando and Tampa got Gol TV HD and NESH SD. They were apparently also both slated to get those 5 RSN's that were delayed by Fox that day.


Since then, we did get an update October 21 (Sportsman's HD and big Ten Alt HD) which you already had.


I would not be surprised at all if Tampa got these channels tomorrow and news13.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Stew* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will these new HD channels be available on Bright House Tampa?



Most likely as Tampa and Orlando are no longer separate regions.


----------



## wiggum

Hey guys, couple questions....


I'm picking up a new digital HD box for an additional room we are doing, it is a non-DVR box. What is my best bet???


Also, for the BHN insiders... anyone have a guess as to when we will see the multiroom boxes come out? Also, is the 8300HD still the best box??


Thanks


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwill,


When did this happen officially?


I noticed that the new HD destination channel numbers were identical to Tampa's and the sept 30 update furthered my suspicions.


When is the website going to be updated to reflect the sort of merger and will the panhandle be included in this?


Please give us the insight.


Thanks!


----------



## chdwil

The Legal notice will be out tomorrow.


The multiple room dvr's are out just not active yet. Good luck getting one. They are the cisco 8642 and Sammy 3272.


Some more interesting news Espn 3d to launch on the 15th. Ch 1772. Additional costs apply.


There is now only Bright House Fl, no more divided regions.


----------



## MattKey

I was checking into available HD DVR's from Brighthouse & am having trouble finding one with a 320gb (or higher) HD. So far only finding 160gb drives. Anyone picked up a DVR lately that was 320gb? Hope they are still available and why has there been no release of HD dvr's with more than a 320gb HD?


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil: Thanks for the info. Maybe BHN Panhandle will catch up HD wise as they are way behind the other BHN systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

ohh yeah, the new HD channels officially went up on the guide between midnight and 12:30.


GSN stuff looks pretty good in HD but some stuff like Deal or no deal looks stretched.


----------



## Jay Stew

I haven't gotten the new HD channels yet.


----------



## Nayan

Florida Today, 3B


On or after December 15th, BHN is launching a new tier of service called 3DPass and adding the following channel:


ESPN3D-channel 1772


In order to receive this new tier of service, you'll need a 3D TV, glasses, HDMI cables and a compatible converter. The service costs $10/month.



Well that was extremely disappointing







. No news on any of the month-to-months, no other additions, no OWN announcement, no nothing really.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattKey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was checking into available HD DVR's from Brighthouse & am having trouble finding one with a 320gb (or higher) HD. So far only finding 160gb drives. Anyone picked up a DVR lately that was 320gb? Hope they are still available and why has there been no release of HD dvr's with more than a 320gb HD?



The new Cisco and Samsung dvr's have 500g hard drives. See previous post for model #'s.


If you get a 8300hd you can add an external hard drive. This only works on 8300hd as it is not an ocap box. The 8300hdc won't work.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jay Stew,


I believe Tampa Bay does them throughout the day when they have updates.


I can access the template for ESPN 3-D next to the other two template 3-D channels 1770 and 1771 via the trick.


Glad we do not have to pay for this.


No worries though, we will get another notice for those things Nayan within the next two weeks.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19645701
> 
> 
> Jay Stew,
> 
> 
> I believe Tampa Bay does them throughout the day when they have updates.
> 
> 
> I can access the template for ESPN 3-D next to the other two template 3-D channels 1770 and 1771 via the trick.
> 
> 
> Glad we do not have to pay for this.
> 
> 
> No worries though, we will get another notice for those things Nayan within the next two weeks.



My TWC system announced ESPN3D last week and added it today on Channel 799 MPEG4 SDV.


----------



## mgsports

Antenna TV maybe on January 1st.


----------



## mrchuckfl

The only clear QAM channels on Brighthouse FL are the local channels. All the rest are encrypted.


This has nothing to do with increased pressure from broadcasters.


This has to do with greed. Pure and simple.


The content that they are encrypting for the most part is the identical stuff you can get in the clear in analog SD.


They encrypt so that you have to pay for the box rental if you want the HD channels. Sure you get free HD but only if you pay for the box rental.


The FCC really needs to do something about this.


----------



## Jay Stew

All we got today was Central Florida News 13. (Ch. 1213)


----------



## HDOrlando

Jay Stew,


That's better than nothing.


Hopefully, you will get the update or more of one sometime this month.


Right now, BHN TB is 10-15 HD channels behind Orlando. It would be nice to see everyone up to par.


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone notice they announced C-Span HD for 1226 but it started on 1228 and now moved back to 1226.


Kind of lame but a bit interesting.


----------



## HDOrlando

ESPN 3-D Channel 1772 is now up.


Anyone going to put up $10 a month for it?


In fact, anyone even have a 3-D TV?


----------



## Gator06

I might try it out next month. Between the BCS Championship game, NBA games, and Winter X-Games there should be enough interesting content to decide if its worth the asking price.


----------



## xxfury2xx

So what is this new HUB HD chanel all about? It seems to have some random programming, and I can't quite figure out if it's a channel for kids or a channel for nostalgic shows.


----------



## HDOrlando

It was Discovery Kids but it was re-branded to The Hub.


The channel is a family network with programming for kids in the daytime and family programming for adults in primetime/overnight hours.


----------



## JaxFLBear

 http://www.hubworld.com/


----------



## xteddyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/19638138
> 
> 
> But that shouldnt be a problem, unless youtube servers are bad.
> 
> 
> How big or small is the new modem?



new modem is kind of big it also has bulit in router and wifi (if your into that) and if you use brighthouse for homephone you have to run the old modem also.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.cfnews13.com/article/news...House-Networks


----------



## M32137

I just traded in my old HD box (non-DVR) for one with an HDMI out for my new Vizio. It's a Cisco 4642HDC and it's pretty nice. I noticed there's an ethernet port on the back of it. Is that used for anything or are there plans to implement it in the future?


----------



## barrygordon

Plans to implement in the future for "record here - watch there"


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M32137* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just traded in my old HD box (non-DVR) for one with an HDMI out for my new Vizio. It's a Cisco 4642HDC and it's pretty nice. I noticed there's an ethernet port on the back of it. Is that used for anything or are there plans to implement it in the future?



No, the ethernet port won't be used. Multiple room viewing will be over cable. The 4642 is a multiple room capable box. Hence it is a MOCA box. Multi-Media-Over-Cable-Alliance.


It must be paired with a MOCA dvr to work.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/article/news...House-Networks



But NOT on Xbox LIVE which is all I care about. But I did see this today so there's hope....

http://forums.xbox.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=35287403


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone: I've updated the master list


Hopefully, we hear of some drop dead dates for those month to month deals on New Year's Eve so we can get the HD versions of those channels.


We will be getting a legal notice within the next two weeks to update us on the month to month deals.


New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities


138 Current HD Channels (BHN Orlando Counts 137 prob not counting baynews9)

5 Announced but Delayed HD Channels

1 HD channel not in BHN HD channel count



1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line HD (Sports Pak)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1272 WE tv HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1340 EWTN HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1363 IFC HD (Digital Movie Pak)

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak)

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1816 Game 2 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand


HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)


1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.


1770 and 1771- Special Event 3-D channels. These will likely be in the 3-D Pass with ESPN 3-D.


1772- ESPN 3-D (available in guide and $10 a month)


*HD Channels We Do Not Have On Other BHN Systems*


Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

6 Remaining HD West HBO's

9 Remaining Cinemax HD Channels

2 Remaining HD West Showtimes

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN


3 new Showtime HD's

5 HD Starz/Encore (Need to renew Month to Month Deal with Starz/Encore)

Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD (Need to renew month to month agreement for SD channel)

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Time Warner Free HD Movies OD HD (No idea what this is)


Announced for Time Warner Systems


ESPN Deportes HD

OWN HD



Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD

Sundance HD (Postponed Indefinitely)

TVLand HD

Wedding Central HD


*BHN Month to Month Agreements*


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it


----------



## HDOrlando

DTV's agreement with Golf Channel expires December 31.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/ddrop122010.htm 


Right now, Last month, BHN started on month to month deals with them.


I wonder if Dec 31 is a drop dead date for Golf Channel on BHN. If it is, E! and Style might come off of those month to month deals as I am sure both sides could come to an agreement.


We will see but it will be nice if those and especially the ones we discuss, come off the month to monthers.


----------



## Nayan

I hope so. I dislike all these m2m agreements because at any time these channels could be pulled from the lineup. Granted, some I don't watch but I know others that do and they'd be pretty upset if we lost some due to downhill negotiations.


----------



## HDOrlando

Tampa Bay got the Main Starz Channel in HD Monday.


It's nothing new to the BHN systems but it also leads to the possibility Starz HD channels could be added during the month to month agreements.


It could open the door to the other Starz on BHN systems Starz West HD for us which is on Bakersfield.


Whether it leads to addition Starz HD channels is up in the air.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It appears Oxygen HD is now available. Info on the AVS HD Channel chart.


Thought you'd like to know.


Now that this is available in HD, hopefully Chiller will be the next thing NBCU launches in HD.


----------



## Nayan

Oh sweet! I guess I should check there more often







. I would love to see Chiller in HD! I like the programming but watching in SD just doesn't do it for me, likewise some of the other channels we don't have in HD yet. I wrote Santa, so here's hoping he'll give us a nice big HD treat







.


----------



## mgsports

BHN Sports in HD would be good to.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Chiller is probably the only SD channel I still watch. There are other SD channels too but only occasional viewing.


We will get our last legal notice notifying us of the ongoing month to month agreements this or next week.


Maybe that will have goodies in it.


Either way, I expect us to at least get OWN HD in the first quarter.


You gotta love the HD progress this year


March


BET HD

Comedy Central HD

CMT HD

Hallmark HD

MTV HD

Nick HD

Spike HD

VH1 HD


April


Fox Soccer HD

Fox Soccer Plus HD

Nat Geo Wild HD

Univision HD (Re-trans)


July


Cooking Channel HD

DIY HD

Game HD

Team HD

HD PPV


September


Gol TV HD


October


Sportsman Channel HD

4 Big Ten Alternates HD


December


Bay News 9 HD

Big Ten Network OD HD

C-Span HD

EWTN HD

Game 2 HD

GSN HD

The Hub HD

Ovation TV HD


I might be missing a few but not bad especially given what TWC has on their deals.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHSN is HD on 1147.


----------



## HDOrlando

On the Chiller front, when I was watching MSNBC HD, I saw a commercial for Chiller's 13 scariest moments of the decade in HD.


It did not say Chiller HD but that commercial was in HD.


Hopefully, this is a sign and the fact they are getting original programming next year get my hopes up a bit.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xteddyx* /forum/post/19656225
> 
> 
> new modem is kind of big it also has bulit in router and wifi (if your into that) and if you use brighthouse for homephone you have to run the old modem also.



I decided to order it. They come this Monday for 8-10 am and operator said it will take *2 hours* to install it?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to order it. They come this Monday for 8-10 am and operator said it will take 2 hours to install it?



It only takes that long if you have noise (ingress) in your lines. Otherwise it will take about 30min.


----------



## HDOrlando

Merry Christmas everyone!


May Nayan bring good news with the legal notice coming out this week to at the very least update us on the month to month agreements.


----------



## Nayan

Merry Christmas to you too HD and everyone else! I hope Santa brought you what you wanted







.


----------



## PerfectCr

Does BHN do the Yule log anymore?


----------



## Nayan

Yes! It's in the 300's, News 13 On Demand. Also there is one in the HD Showcase channel. I like that one better and it runs longer.


----------



## HDOrlando

They also have a snowman and an outside your window view next to the Yule Log.


I wish they had it available year around.


----------



## Nayan

I looked and didn't see the snowman







. Did they take that one off already?


----------



## HDOrlando

It's still up as of midnight.


1501.


Under Yule Log HD


2010 Yule Log HD

Snowman HD

Winter Green HD


----------



## Nayan

I found him







. He'll be playing until football starts this afternoon.


----------



## HDOrlando

I hope it stays on all year.


Why take it off? It's a great picture and beautiful music. Maybe different music during non-holidays?


I just love having those pictures on my screen. It's so pleasant. A little bit like watching Sunrise Earth on HD Theater all day.


Anyway, we await word of the legal notice from you that will be in the paper this week.


Will we have any changes from the last notice? More additions to the month to months? Drop dead dates? Notices from companies threatening so and so channel will be pulled like the last two new year's (Viacom and Fox)? More HD Channels? Maybe the addition of boomerang? Or maybe just a lame notice with the same month to months?


Nayan will bring us the hopefully happy news......................


----------



## Nayan

Usually there's big news towards the end of year notices, so if one comes out I will post all the juicy info







.


VGPOP: Did you get the install today? If so how'd it go?


I too love HD Theater, especially first thing in the morning. I get enough screaming car ad's when the alarm goes off...I don't need to see them too







. I would love the snowman to hang around all year though, so when it's a bajillion degrees outside in the summer I could hang with my snowman friend in the coolness of my house.


----------



## VGPOP

The guy was here for 20 mins at the most. He did not replace any cables, he gave me a new splitter. He knocked my door at exactly 8:00am. He installed it and I do see some difference, but it's not something out of this world, unless you're doing an actual speed test where it reaches 38,000 kbps


But my speed now is really low (23,000 to 26,000 kbps).


I have a promotion that just stated that I will pay about $7 more than I paying now for a year, and then it increased $10 more per month. So I will keep it.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The guy was here for 20 mins at the most. He did not replace any cables, he gave me a new splitter. He knocked my door at exactly 8:00am. He installed it and I do see some difference, but it's not something out of this world, unless you're doing an actual speed test where it reaches 38,000 kbps
> 
> 
> But my speed now is really low (23,000 to 26,000 kbps).
> 
> 
> I have a promotion that just stated that I will pay about $7 more than I paying now for a year, and then it increased $10 more per month. So I will keep it.



Your getting 23000-26000 with lightning? If so you have a problem. Need to call in and find out. Sounds like the modem is losing the channel bonding that makes the higher bandwidth possible.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/19718055
> 
> 
> Your getting 23000-26000 with lightning? If so you have a problem. Need to call in and find out. Sounds like the modem is losing the channel bonding that makes the higher bandwidth possible.



Before this new setup, I had a router that connected my computer and my PS3 and another desktop wireless in another room in my apartment.


The tech connected all cables in the lightning modem which is a router as well.


But I connected all my cables in my old router and speed came up 38,000+ now.


Don't know if that was the problem.


----------



## HDOrlando

Either Today or tomorrow we get the legal notice.


Here are our month to month agreements so Nayan can move through the notice quicker. Hopefully, no new ones pop up.


BHN Month to Month Agreements


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it


----------



## Nayan

Well I haven't seen a notice yet, but I did get an email announcing OWN on channel 52. Nothing saying it will be in HD however







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


We probably get it tomorrow then.


The E-Mail about OWN with no HD likely means we will not get it on launch. We did get ESPN 3-D on a day's notice so there was hope for the ladies there.


Hopefully, we find out about a drop dead date or TWC gets deals done tomorrow for those channels we always talk about.


We will wait and see.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am up and got the paper.


There is good and bad news.


First, the bad news..........


No changes to the above month to month agreements and no ads from any company stating any of those channels will be pulled.


It's possible we see something on the AP wire like I did last year when Food Network could have been pulled but an agreement was reached. December 31 seems to be a drop dead date a lot of times.


The Good News.................


On January 31, 2001, were getting one new HD channel on channel 1270. It's not one I'll watch but it's another HD channel.














It also is another prediction of mine come true.


I'll let Nayan do the honors....................


----------



## Nayan

First off, I apologize for being so late! Florida Today didn't notify me that my subscription was up so I didn't get the paper today. However, after seeing HDOrlando's notice I went right out and got one







. So a huge hug and thank you







.


So no news on the agreements front, which sucks. I was hoping to see some come to an end so we could get a few extra channels in HD like Lifetime, The Weather Channel, etc. but it's not meant to be just yet.


However, on January 31st, 2011, the Oprah Winfrey Network HD (OWN HD) will be available on channel 1270.


Well, that's good news! Not HD right away but we will be getting SD when it launches and HD later on, so not too bad.


I want to wish you guys and gals a Happy New Year and of you're heading out to party tonight be safe! I want to see you all back here next year







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That's a cruel way for the Florida Today to wish you Happy New Year!


I'm not a New Year's guy but have fun tonight.


My prediction about OWN HD came true but the lack of things to pick up off TWC's remains too. Getting Own HD at least knocks another major HD channel off the list.


Let's hope there is talks we do not know about going on tonight or a drop dead.


The Weather Channel gave Dish a drop dead, why not us?


Here is to hoping 2011 is a good HD year for us.


----------



## HDOrlando

New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities


143 Current HD Channels (BHN Orlando might not officially count BayNews9)

1 Announced but Delayed (FS Ohio HD)

1 HD channel not in BHN HD channel count (Adult OD HD)



1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed Indefinitely)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pak)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1272 WE tv HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1340 EWTN HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1363 IFC HD (Digital Movie Pak)

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak)

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1816 Game 2 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand


HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)


1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.


1850- Fox Sports PPV HD- Has popped up once or twice.


1770 and 1771- Special Event 3-D channels. These will likely be in the 3-D Pass with ESPN 3-D.


1772- ESPN 3-D (available in guide and $10 a month)


Note: Telefutura HD is rumored to be available OTA in Orlando.


HD Channels We Do Not Have On Other BHN Systems


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

HBO 2 West HD

HBO Comedy West HD

HBO Family West HD

HBO Latino West HD

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Zone West HD

@Max HD

5StarMax HD

OuterMax HD

ThrillerMax HD

WMax HD

Cinemax West HD

ActionMax West HD

MoreMax West HD

ThrillerMax West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN


Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD (Need to renew month to month agreement for SD channel)

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Time Warner Free HD Movies OD HD (No idea what this is)


Announced for Time Warner Systems


Cinemax OD HD

ESPN Deportes HD

HBO OD HD

Oxygen HD

Sundance Channel HD

Weddings Central HD



Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD

TVLand HD



BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore (Available in HD)

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

Lifetime (Available in HD)

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV (Available in HD)

The Weather Channel (Available in HD)

Zap2it


----------



## Nayan

We had a good year this year HD-wise, so yes let's hope it continues into the next one!


One other update I forgot and it hasn't been mentioned is Howard Stern On Demand. Tonight the agreement between IDN (In-Demand Networks) and Howard Stern expires. No news on whether a new agreement was reached, so if you're into watching that and it goes off tonight, that means Howard is done with it. I had it for awhile, but the updating and editing for something that was supposed to be fully uncensored was ridiculous so I gave it up.


----------



## jimmycrank

Showtime has HD on demand. HBO has HBO on Demand. Is there a possibility to get HBO HD on demand? I'd love to watch HBO movies, but will avoid HBO on demand standard definition due to crappy resolution and the letterbox.


----------



## HDOrlando

jimmycrank,


FIOS and Comcast reportedly have some of it available OD.


I'd absoultely love to have this so I can watch movies and shows when I want.


I only watch the OD for documentaries currently.


It's very possible we could see this in 2011 as more and more HD OD options are being added.


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
jimmycrank,


FIOS and Comcast reportedly have some of it available OD.


I'd absoultely love to have this so I can watch movies and shows when I want.


I only watch the OD for documentaries currently.


It's very possible we could see this in 2011 as more and more HD OD options are being added.
TWC is launching HBO/Cinemax HD OD on Feb 1st in Central NY.

http://ny.mypublicnotices.com/Public...e&AdId=2204194 


so it might be coming to all TWC/BHN systems


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Nice!


Given how little they have left on their carriage deals, I do expect it to be on BHN no later than the end of the year and probably within the first half of the year.


It also listed they were in discussions to carry Lifetime HD so that is also a positive for Nayan. I also like to watch the occasional movie.


This VOD HD is really going to start popping up more but it would also be good to grab the major outstanding channels BHN does not have in HD and knock them off the list.


Have in SD: Lifetime, Tru TV, The Weather Channel, HSN, QVC, Fox Movie Channel, Numberous Premium Channels


Don't Have at All: NFL Network/RedZone, HDNet/HDNet Movies, TV Guide Network (Have OD), PBS Kids Sprout (Have OD), Sony Movie Channel, FearNet


Others are not as major or have not launched in HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19750212
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> Given how little they have left on their carriage deals, I do expect it to be on BHN no later than the end of the year and probably within the first half of the year.
> 
> 
> It also listed they were in discussions to carry Lifetime HD so that is also a positive for Nayan. I also like to watch the occasional movie.
> 
> 
> This VOD HD is really going to start popping up more but it would also be good to grab the major outstanding channels BHN does not have in HD and knock them off the list.
> 
> 
> Have in SD: Lifetime, Tru TV, The Weather Channel, HSN, QVC, Fox Movie Channel, Numberous Premium Channels
> 
> 
> Don't Have at All: NFL Network/RedZone, HDNet/HDNet Movies, TV Guide Network (Have OD), PBS Kids Sprout (Have OD), Sony Movie Channel, FearNet
> 
> 
> Others are not as major or have not launched in HD.



BHN could add truTV HD anytime my TWC system added it eventhough it was on the month agreements and still is.


I would suspect that they are going to add HBO/Cinemax HD OD in my system to their respective regular OD channels as they did not dedicate a real channel to showtime HD OD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Interesting........ When did they add it?


It's just a theory I have but we did get EWTN HD last month despite it being on month to month agreements.


It would be nice if they would add it and maybe The Weather Channel HD too as those are two major channels I would watch occasionally off the list.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Did you renew your Florida Today subscription?


If not, please let me know so I can grab a paper (Don't think i get Mon and Tues) and look for the notices.


I doubt were going to really get anything this month but you never know.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19751331
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Interesting........ When did they add it?
> 
> 
> It's just a theory I have but we did get EWTN HD last month despite it being on month to month agreements.
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they would add it and maybe The Weather Channel HD too as those are two major channels I would watch occasionally off the list.



They added TruTV HD to my system in september of this year when they reached the 100+ HD mark.


----------



## Hakemon

I just noticed that Bright Houses website says I can use my own cable modem..


Now i work for Charter HSI repair, and the usual way to do this, is the customer calls in with the MAC address for the modem, and we just enter it, provision it, and viola, good to go.


Is it the same for BHN? I just call them with the MAC of the modem?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Nice! I'd love to have it by NCAA Tourney Time.


When did your system add the Weather Channel HD and Starz HD channels other than the main one?


TWC HD was an early HD channel for BHN but I guess The Orlando, Tampa Bay and Bakersfield divisions went with other things and the deal to acquire it might have passed.


I Know Tampa Bay got the main Starz HD recently so that might be do able.


It's just a theory but maybe BHN as a whole cannot do some of the same things TWC can do or prehaps they do not want to add a channel and then have it pulled.


I do think this is holding up Lifetime HD as no TWC systems have it.


No BHN System has added TWC HD in the last two years.


No BHN Systems have Tru TV HD at all and the only other Starz Channel is Starz West HD on Bakersfield.


If you look at the lineups, the BHN ones other than The Panhandle have similar HD lineups so maybe it's a company thing too but I stand by my theory as they did not add the Weather Channel HD in fall of 09 when they added like 50 HD channels over 3 months and did not do this year instead going with stuff like EWTN HD.


Here is hoping for the best.


----------



## mgsports

We are expecting a Comcast Orlando launch in Q1 of this year.




Thanks for your interest and support of Neo Cricket.


----------



## Hakemon

Just tried the remote DVR, it's a terribly slow thing..


Absolutely terrible, they need to cache a copy of the DVR config so it doesn't have to access the DVR directly every click you make..


Error

Your scheduled recordings could not be loaded due to the following error: The STB has not responded within 30 seconds.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19752736
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Nice! I'd love to have it by NCAA Tourney Time.
> 
> 
> When did your system add the Weather Channel HD and Starz HD channels other than the main one?
> 
> 
> TWC HD was an early HD channel for BHN but I guess The Orlando, Tampa Bay and Bakersfield divisions went with other things and the deal to acquire it might have passed.
> 
> 
> I Know Tampa Bay got the main Starz HD recently so that might be do able.
> 
> 
> It's just a theory but maybe BHN as a whole cannot do some of the same things TWC can do or prehaps they do not want to add a channel and then have it pulled.
> 
> 
> I do think this is holding up Lifetime HD as no TWC systems have it.
> 
> 
> No BHN System has added TWC HD in the last two years.
> 
> 
> No BHN Systems have Tru TV HD at all and the only other Starz Channel is Starz West HD on Bakersfield.
> 
> 
> If you look at the lineups, the BHN ones other than The Panhandle have similar HD lineups so maybe it's a company thing too but I stand by my theory as they did not add the Weather Channel HD in fall of 09 when they added like 50 HD channels over 3 months and did not do this year instead going with stuff like EWTN HD.
> 
> 
> Here is hoping for the best.



My TWC division launched the other 2 Starz HD channels this year in august(Starz Kids and Family HD) and september (Starz Edge HD) we had SDV rollout over a two month phase hub by hub( I was done in the middle of june) and then they started adding channels the last week of july(when SDV was fully rolled out) and in september we got 30 HD channels when SDV was setteled in but we got the Weather channel HD december of '08 when TWC finished upgrading my divisions motorola system to 860MHz. In total they have added 55 HD since the begining of June.


I am getting a new channel it looks like in january or so no date given Reelz SD and it is going to be SDV.


Also there still is a whole QAM that is empty just showing a digital signal with no channels on it.


Do you know what QAMs that BHN is using for Docsis 3.0?


----------



## HDOrlando

I have no idea on BHN's QAM's but thanks for the info.


I'm assuming BHN might not be able to pick up those channels but who knows.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19758566
> 
> 
> I have no idea on BHN's QAM's but thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming BHN might not be able to pick up those channels but who knows.



Isnt BHN orlando 860MHz Didnt they and Tampa Bay do a upgrade a few years ago to new 860MHz Gainmaker gear?


----------



## HDOrlando

I think so. there are other people who post here that would know better though.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> do you know what qams that bhn is using for docsis 3.0?



609

615

621

627


----------



## Hakemon

Does the remote DVR manager work for anyone else? If so what model dvr? i have the sa3200hd.. doesn't work


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/19774027
> 
> 
> Does the remote DVR manager work for anyone else? If so what model dvr? i have the sa3200hd.. doesn't work



Works fine on 8300HD and 8000.


----------



## Maya68

Works great on my SA8300HD


----------



## krhyatt

works great on my 8300 HDC


----------



## Hakemon

I dont get it then. it never works on mine. it sometimes will pull up the guide but when i click the browse tab it says the dvr didnt respond.


----------



## mgsports

WKMG Channel 6 in talks for both Antenna and ME TV.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


What are those and where did you hear this?


----------



## HDOrlando

I called Bright House and last update on the following channels was 12/14.


FS Ohio, FS Detroit, FS Wisconsin, SportSouth and Prime Ticket.


They are still delayed but insist they are coming soon. We shall see.


Apparently we had no legal notices this week either.


Nayan is not getting the paper anymore so I'll be checking through them. I do not expect that much in the couple of months though.


Finally, TWC NYC has announced Oxygen HD again so that could be something we get in a future update. It's not something I want but it knocks a somewhat major channel off the HD list for BHN and opens the door for NBC U to go HD with Chiller.


I've seen some Chiller commercials in HD on MSNBC HD along with an online video so I am very hopeful.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/19785859
> 
> 
> WKMG Channel 6 in talks for both Antenna and ME TV.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19786557
> 
> 
> mgsports,
> 
> 
> What are those and where did you hear this?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MeTV 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antenna_TV


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/19786618
> 
> 
> I called Bright House and last update on the following channels was 12/14.
> 
> *FS Ohio, FS Detroit, FS Wisconsin, SportSouth and Prime Ticket.*
> 
> 
> They are still delayed but insist they are coming soon. We shall see.



BHN now has these listed on their channel changes page with a 1/10/2011 add date.

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/channel-changes


----------



## mgsports

That's what the Gm said to me in an Email.


----------



## George9

We subscribe to Florida Today, and read the Brighthouse notices, but Nayan has always posted the contents hours before I have read my paper. If Nayan is no longer able to post, I stand a better chance of being able to report on any BHN notices I see.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jax: Great find!


It sounds like FS Ohio is still being delayed but the following are up via "The trick".


1175: FS Detroit HD

1176: FS Wisconsin HD

1177: SportSouth HD

1178: Prime Ticket HD


All are airing the same Woman's College Basketball game but it's nice to have these and make progress into the national RSN.


mgsports: Sounds good. I like those cool sub channels with retro programming. I do hope they will eventually an HD version with limited HD programming so they can be in the HD section again.


George: We can use as many people as possible.


I say as many of us as possible look for it and first one to see it posts.


----------



## xxfury2xx

I'm hoping someone here can help me out.


My parents got a DVR about 2 weeks ago, and the lamers at the bright house store gave my mom a DVR with a measly 160GB HDD. We've barely recorded a few shows in HD and it's already at over 50% full.


I'm wondering if there is some way to move the saved shows to an external HDD to make space to record more stuff? We don't want to lose the shows we've recorded.


Also, if I'm able to get it off of the DVR, can I move it to another DVR we get later down the road? Or perhaps save and watch them on my computer?


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/19792272
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone here can help me out.
> 
> 
> My parents got a DVR about 2 weeks ago, and the lamers at the bright house store gave my mom a DVR with a measly 160GB HDD. We've barely recorded a few shows in HD and it's already at over 50% full.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there is some way to move the saved shows to an external HDD to make space to record more stuff? We don't want to lose the shows we've recorded.
> 
> 
> Also, if I'm able to get it off of the DVR, can I move it to another DVR we get later down the road? Or perhaps save and watch them on my computer?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Programs recorded on the DVR are encrypted and can't be copied off.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/19792272
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone here can help me out.
> 
> 
> My parents got a DVR about 2 weeks ago, and the lamers at the bright house store gave my mom a DVR with a measly 160GB HDD. We've barely recorded a few shows in HD and it's already at over 50% full.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there is some way to move the saved shows to an external HDD to make space to record more stuff? We don't want to lose the shows we've recorded.
> 
> 
> Also, if I'm able to get it off of the DVR, can I move it to another DVR we get later down the road? Or perhaps save and watch them on my computer?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



The Hauppauge HD PVR will allow you to do what you want. There are 2 threads in the HTPC section. Check those.


----------



## HDOrlando

Legal Notices!


Myself and Jax will be checking the Orlando Sentinel.


George will be checking Florida today.


It would be great if we can have as many eyes as possible, who else is in?


----------



## HDOrlando

I tried to change the channel at 12:13, it said please wait and now the 4 RSN's are up.


1175 and 189: FS Detroit HD/SD

1176 and 190: FS Wisconsin HD/SD

1177 and 191: SportSouth HD/SD

1178 and 192: Prime Ticket HD/SD.


1174 and 188: FS Ohio HD/SD is still not up but the temp screen is there when you do the trick. Hopefully, we will find out more info on it and maybe they will even have a legal notice in this morning's paper.


While some of the channels simulcast some of the same content at the same time, it's nice to see BHN in the out of market RSN game. It's probably a sign of things to come.


----------



## HDOrlando

Guys,


BHN Bakersfield got some out of market RSN's as well.


FOX Sports Arizona HD

FOX Sports Southwest HD

FOX Sports Midwest HD

Sun Sports HD

SportsSouth HD


This means the first 3 are also in play for us.


I do feel other channels should come first but it's nice to have these.


----------



## TV8

Great to have Fox Sports Detroit except they won't let you watch any games. Yesterday as soon as the Red Wings' game comes on, they switch the feed to Fox Sports West, Tonight I go to watch the Pistons and again as soon as the game starts, the Feed switches. We call Brighthouse and they don't have a clue why. Does anyone know why this happens and who to call?


----------



## HDOrlando

First of all, they need to change the program guide to the national feed instead of the local RSN guides so there is no confusion.


We do not get the games here because were out of market and this is done to protect the sports packages like NBA League Pass and The Magic/Lightning's territory rights.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've still heard nothing on FS Ohio but you have to assume Fox is delaying it for some reason.


Anyone seen any legal notices this month?


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN Indy


Got.............


FS Florida

FS Detroit

FS Wisconsin

FS West


That's 4 of 6 (Panhandle the 7th never gets jack) with RSN's.


----------



## HDOrlando

Guys,


I've updated the BHN HD channel list with possibilities.


From last time, other BHN systems got different RSN's and Time Warner has announced Oxygen HD along with HBO OD HD and Cinemax OD HD.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post19739972 


I'll re-post in the next post once we get our next HD announcement.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We will get a legal notice within the next two weeks about the month to month agreements.


Time is running out to get Tru TV HD before the NCAA Tournament. Something will have to happen soon if we are going to get it.


Hopefully, some of the month to month deals got worked out long-term.


If we get an HD update, I'm betting on premium channels, more RSN's and/or channels like GMC HD, Galavision HD, Oxygen HD or some of the lower scale channels on Time Warner agreements. My feeling is we will not get a notice for an HD update till mid-february.


I'll be looking too but if someone sees something, please post it here.


----------



## RafaelSmith

My girlfriends house has 4 rooms with BHN cable. Two of them have cable boxes while the other two are just hooked to the wall. We recently got HDTV that went into one of the rooms with a cable box. Drove to the BH store at UCF and exchanged that box for a HD DVR box. SA 8300.


Hooked it up and it gets as far as showing E-13 on the display. Tried several times with the same result. Called tech support and after a few more tries they said box might be bad so I went to the UCF store again and swapped for another....this time its a SAMSUNG model.


Same problem........E-13. The display on the TV showed something quicking about failing to install APP or something like that.


Just for kicks I tried hooking it up in the other room and it works just fine....except however there is no HDTV in that room.


The room with the HDTV is the longest run. Outside line comes into other side of the house then it looks like a 4-way splitter is used....1 for HSD, 2 for both rooms on that side of the house and then the 4th i guess goes up thru the attack the other side of the room.


Tech is comming out this week. Just wondering if anyone knows what might be going on? The normal non-HD box works fine on that side of the house.


----------



## obie_fl

Sounds like a weak signal. You will likely need to replace that cable run and/or add an amplifier where the splitter is.


----------



## Hakemon

Wow this is sad.

Quote:

YouTube Video Speed History


Your average video speed at this location from January 05, 2011 to January 16, 2011 was 4.05 Mbps.
Bright House needs to quit throttling YouTube, I'm tired of 480p video streaming FASTER than 720p video... All speed tests show I get 9.60Mbps down just fine..


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN Birmingham got an update but it was only stuff we already had like Ovation HD, GSN HD and C-Span HD.


My guess is we get our local notice a week from next Monday on the 31st so hopefully something will be there or at the very least, we will get an update on the month to months.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We now have Spike HD OD on HD Showcase.


Not everything is HD like Stripperella but it's nice to have all of the content in the same place for Spike.


Now, if only they would add Blue Mountain State to the section.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/19844329
> 
> 
> Sounds like a weak signal. You will likely need to replace that cable run and/or add an amplifier where the splitter is.



[email protected] Smith,


I echo the possibility of weak signal. That splitter could be your problem right there. That would be one of the first things that I would look at. Are you using HDMI or Component Cable on the HDTV set? You might want to also try new cables to see if that solves the problem. Please ask the tech to check the splitter, and your drop pole line, for any signal fluctuations. Issues with a bad splitter, splitting any signal, or interference on the drop pole, can be a major source of problems.


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

OWN HD launches almost a week from today and BHN still has no template page on 1270 via "The Trick".


The channel was delayed on TWC NYC as it was supposed to launch on New Year's Day so you have to wonder if it will be delayed here.


I'll never watch the channel but I'd hate it if i had to call my mom and tell her bad news in about a week.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Satch Man* 
[email protected] Smith,


I echo the possibility of weak signal. That splitter could be your problem right there. That would be one of the first things that I would look at. Are you using HDMI or Component Cable on the HDTV set? You might want to also try new cables to see if that solves the problem. Please ask the tech to check the splitter, and your drop pole line, for any signal fluctuations. Issues with a bad splitter, splitting any signal, or interference on the drop pole, can be a major source of problems.


Jack
The first tech that came out checked everything and tried everything he could (bew connectors, splitter, etc) to make that one line work but no luck. They came out the next day and ran a new replacement line to the room in addition to replacing all the splitters, etc. All is working nicely now.


That run going up thru the attic was just bad. We didn't even bother trying to figure out why cause that attic is a royal pita to work in. Decided it was best to just get a new run on the outside.


----------



## Hakemon

My SA3200HD has started lip syncing on recorded programs, with the audio breaking up badly..


It's connected via Toslink and Component video to my AV receiver.. Live broadcasts have no problems.


The HD possibly going on it's way out? If I attach an eSATA drive, will it record to that by default?


----------



## Barry928

The internal drive fills up first and then the secondary drive starts to record.


----------



## Hakemon

Shoot, that wasn't what I wanted it to do.. Perhaps I'll workaround it, purposely fill up the internal drive by recording useless paid TV crap, then set it to keep it.. Then attach an eSATA drive, and viola, all on external..


I just don't want to bring the box back to exchange, because then I loose ALL my DVR settings, and I have a LOT of shows set to record.. And I did notice the HD is clicking now, so the drive is on it's way out, even shutting down while watching TV, making rewinding impossible cause it wasn't even buffering anymore.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


I missed the paper Monday and Tuesday.


Did anyone see any legal notices?


If not, I'm putting my money on next Monday. At the very least, we will get an update on the month to month agreements.


----------



## Nayan

I grabbed a paper yesterday but no notice. Maybe tomorrow and if not next week. I miss my newspaper!


----------



## HDOrlando

We miss your posts too Nayan.


I'm banking on a notice Monday Jan 31.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Can someone in Central FL see if they can receive 1254 -DIY Network in HD?


I keep getting the blue SDV screen saying it is unavailable. I called an told them it is the ONLY channel I do not receive. I tried on three different boxes. They had me reboot a box (yea, that ALWAYS works!) and it had no effect.


They said it must be a feed problem. It did come on sometime last night. But now is gone again










They wanted to do a truck roll. I declined. It makes no sense that only one channel fails and it would be a local problem. Right?


----------



## HDOrlando

I had the same problem with MSNBC HD last year.


It's a problem in your area. When I got it back, there was a little buffering for a few days before it was back to normal.


It's a very frustrating problem when it happens.


----------



## Nayan

I have it on right now and no issues. HD is right, it's an issue in your area and has nothing to do with your boxes. It stinks, but keep calling them and telling them about the problem so it'll be fixed quickly. I had to do that when I first got HD service and it was a pain but I've been trouble-free ever since.


----------



## chdwil

The legal notice will be in tomorrows paper.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil,


Thanks for the tip.


I'll run out and get the paper as soon as I hear it hit my driveway.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Oprah Winfrey Network (OWN) HD is available on 1270 via "The Trick".


TWC NYC did not launch this as planned on New Year's Day and I wondered if that would effect the launch of this on BHN as my mom really wants it.


I guess it will launch on time early monday morning.


I'll be posting what is in the legal notice when it hits my driveway in 3-4 hours.


Since were getting it on a Friday instead of Monday the 31st, I got a feeling we might be getting an HD update. Let's hope my gut is right.


If I had to guess, I'd bet on more Cinemax HD but more RSN's, Galavision HD, GMC HD, HBO OD HD, Cinemax OD HD, or maybe even Oxygen HD, Sundance Channel HD or maybe tru TV HD (No word on MTM deal but NCAA Tourney is approaching).


We will see.....................


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We did get a legal notice but it is not much.


It was actually in the Local and Business instead of the front section on B7.


Effective February 1, 2011 FitTV becomes Discovery Fit & Health. It will continue to stay on channel 112.


Not only did we not get any new channels but no changes to the month-to-month channels.


Here they are.............. I'll be re-posting the channel list when OWN HD officially launches Monday morning.


BHN Month to Month Agreements


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it



This does suck but there is not a lot to add. Maybe we will get a notice for an update next month.


Now, I know what it is like to be Nayan and see a monthly notice with nothing.


At least, next month is only 28 days so we are guaranteed to get a notice a tad quicker.


On a final note, I still stand by my theory that the month to month to month agreements are a big reason Bright House systems are not adding some of these channels.


We did get EWTN HD last month but look at these channels that are on the list and available in HD that we do not have.


Encore HD, Lifetime HD, 4-5 Starz HD Channels, Tru TV HD and The Weather Channel HD.


I know TWC adds all but Lifetime HD but there is a connection here.


Go look at the chart on the programming forum and find channels that we have in SD and available in HD that we do not have besides the above month to months.


You will not find much besides Cinemax, west coast premiums and lower end channels.


I hope we eventually see some progress as were looking at the opening round of March Madness on Tru TV in SD.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nayan* 
I have it on right now and no issues. HD is right, it's an issue in your area and has nothing to do with your boxes. It stinks, but keep calling them and telling them about the problem so it'll be fixed quickly. I had to do that when I first got HD service and it was a pain but I've been trouble-free ever since.
Just like magic, it came back...I guess my call had some effect?


----------



## Nayan

Oh that stinks that we're not getting anything this month. The month to month's are what's killing us channel-wise and I wish they'd hurry up and make a commitment already.


R-U-Q, I'm glad it's back for you! Sometimes a call is all it takes







.


----------



## chdwil

FYI, whole home dvr service is now available. 1 dvr can be viewed on multiple boxes. It is not advertised. Cost is $10.00 on top of current charges plus a $100.00 install fee.


----------



## allowiches

Are they kidding? $100.00 to install whole home dvr? Forget that, I'll just keep running my two DVR's and duplicate recordings.


----------



## Nayan

$100 bucks?!?! Do you know how much chocolate that can buy?!? That does seem excessive though I really wonder how complicated it is to set that up. Is anyone going for it? If so post your experience.


----------



## Maya68

Not for $100!!! Are you kidding me??? What are they doing, rewiring the house?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not for $100!!! Are you kidding me??? What are they doing, rewiring the house?



I think the idea is they really don't want to promote it. Basically it's there to say we have it too.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/19912441
> 
> 
> I think the idea is they really don't want to promote it. Basically it's there to say we have it too.



But what would be the point in doing that? They have already incurred the expense to make it available. Why wouldn't they want to promote it?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> But what would be the point in doing that? They have already incurred the expense to make it available. Why wouldn't they want to promote it?



Eventually they probably will, they just don't want a flood of requests for it.


The big focus is ultra high speed Internet. The capabilities are already there for 200 down. 100 up speeds.


----------



## HDOrlando

Is it true the new DVR's allow 120 hours of HD programming?


----------



## chdwil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*
Is it true the new DVR's allow 120 hours of HD programming?
Ya


----------



## wiggum

Will I have to pay install if I just go to the local office and pick up the new boxes for the Whole Home DVR??


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiggum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will I have to pay install if I just go to the local office and pick up the new boxes for the Whole Home DVR??



Yes because an installer has to put filters on your cables.


----------



## HDOrlando

Can you get the 120 hours with just a single DVR?


I might finally get one.


It's nice to see BHN upgrading their technology and competing with satelite in that regard.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the updated channel list along with possibilities effective March 15


New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities


143 Current HD Channels (BHN Orlando might not officially count BayNews9)

1 Announced but Delayed (FS Ohio HD)

2 Announced for March 15 (Encore HD and Encore West HD)

1 HD channel not in BHN HD channel count (Adult OD HD)



1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed Indefinitely)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pak)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1272 WE tv HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1340 EWTN HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass) (Coming 3/15/2011)

1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass) (Coming 3/15/2011)

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1816 Game 2 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand


HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)


1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.


1850- Fox Sports PPV HD- Has popped up once or twice.


1770 and 1771- Special Event 3-D channels. These will likely be in the 3-D Pass with ESPN 3-D.


1772- ESPN 3-D (available in guide and $10 a month)


Note: Telefutura HD is rumored to be available OTA in Orlando.


HD Channels We Do Not Have On Other BHN Systems


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

HBO 2 West HD

HBO Comedy West HD

HBO Family West HD

HBO Latino West HD

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Zone West HD

@Max HD

5StarMax HD

OuterMax HD

ThrillerMax HD

WMax HD

Cinemax West HD

ActionMax West HD

MoreMax West HD

ThrillerMax West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)


On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN


Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

ReelzChannel HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Tru TV HD (Need to renew month to month agreement for SD channel)

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Time Warner Free HD Movies OD HD (No idea what this is)


Announced for Time Warner Systems


Cinemax OD HD

ESPN Deportes HD

HBO OD HD

Oxygen HD

Sundance Channel HD

Weddings Central HD



Announced but may not materalize


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD

TVLand HD



BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

Lifetime (Available in HD)

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV (Available in HD)

The Weather Channel (Available in HD)

Zap2it


----------



## HDOrlando

6:51 and OWN HD is not up yet.


Primetime OD HD went up later in the morning when it arrived so maybe this one will be later too.


It's up via 'The Trick" though so maybe someone forgot to load it.


----------



## Nayan

OWN is up on channel 1270 when keyed in, but it is not on the guide for some reason. No need to do the trick now, just punch in the channel number and you're all set







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maybe they are waiting till tomorrow when Tampa Bay adds it.


I heard from an engineer they would have it up by the end of the day.


----------



## HDOrlando

Still not in the guide yet.


Wonder what the holdup is.


----------



## Nayan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Still not in the guide yet.


Wonder what the holdup is.
Yeah that's kind of weird! It's there, I had it on this morning but no guide listing. I think somebody forgot to put it up







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Apparently the network has been delayed so maybe the Time Warner NYC delay has some legs to it. They probably do not know we know the tricks to get it without the guide.


----------



## JaxFLBear

New Notice on Page A10 of the Orlando Sentinel. A some new channels and some channel relocations.


Beginning March 10, 2011, the following *new* Premium International channels will be delivered on the SDV system:

PFC, channel 964

RTN Premium Network, channel 971

Zee TV, channel 976

GMA Pinoy, channel 981

KBS World, channel 986

TV Globo Internacional, channel 965

TV ASIA, channel 974

Bollywood Hits on Demand, channel 977

GMA Live TV, channel 982


Beginning March 15, 2011, the following *new* _Movie Pass_ channels will be delivered on the SDV system:

Flix West, channel 372

Hallmark Movie Channel, channel 385

Encore HD, channel 1377

Encore West HD, channel 1388


Beginning March 4, 2011, the following *new* _Pay Per View_ channel will be delivered on the SDV system:

Pay Per View Events 2, channel 851


The relocations include moving the existing Premium International channels to the 900 range, moving the existing Movie Pass channels to 370 and above and moving the Adult channels to the high 800s.


If anyone wants the list of the relocations with the old and new channel numbers, I will post them on request.


----------



## Nayan

Oh excellent! Great find and thank you Jax for posting it. Now I may have a reason to get Encore, beside the Onion News Network on IFC







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jax,


Excellent find. I'm surprised the legal notice came out today after we got one last friday.


It's also another Month to Month channel (Encore and Encore West) being added in HD.


Some other notes in the notice


Sundance Channel is moving back to Movie Pass from Digital Basic.


Hallmark Movie Channel will be available on the HD Pak and Movie Pass. This is the second HD Pak channel to be available on 2 packages with Mav TV HD being available on the Sports Pass as well.


It will also be available on 1374 and 1385. Funny how the same channel is 11 numbers apart.


This update seems to most be about the movie pass and reorganizing International and Adult channels.


Two channels that will be on the Movie Pass.................


Fox Movie Channel is now available in HD. A little surprised BHN is not adding given how they pick up everything from Fox.


Sundance Channel is available in HD and Time Warner has announced and delayed it. It's currently announced for TWC NYC on March 2.


Both are probably going to be added in the future.


While I will not get the Movie Pass, it's nice to see an update especially for channels on month to month deals.


We will see if there are any updates at the end of the month on those agreements. It's too bad we probably will not have Tru TV HD for the NCAA Tournament.


----------



## George9

Today's legal notice on page 9A takes 40% of what is usually the op-ed page. As stated above, the notice is mostly about channel moves. Channel duplications will be in effect through March 4, 10 and 15 for different groups.


----------



## Nayan

Ok I am confused now







.


Sundance is moving to which Movie Pass? The one with Encore or a different premium service like HBO?


If I get the Movie Pass that also means I'll get Hallmark Movie Channel?


----------



## HDOrlando

George: In the Sentinel, It went down to the bottom of the page.


Nayan: Sundance will be on the Movie Pass with IFC, Fox Movie Channel, Flixand encore.


You will get Hallmark Movie Channel on the Movie pass and the HD Pak.


Kind of like you can get Mav TV HD with the Sports Pass and/or the HD Pak.


My hope is they upgrade the HD Pak to include FearNet HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

I just checked and OWN HD is currently unavailable.


Pretty funny how they were up when they did not officially launch and has now been pulled.


I'll never watch the channel but always like to add to the HD list.


We now have two delayed channels OWN HD and FS Ohio HD.


----------



## Nayan

Ok now I get it, thanks HD







. I tried tuning to OWN and yep, it's gone! That was so weird with it being there and now not. I wonder what happened? I'm sure your mom is going to be upset







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Weird how that happened.


BHN is actually pretty low on the main Women's channels with OWN being delayed, No Lifetime and Oxygen maybe or maybe not coming out.


All they have is WE TV.


Then again, it's seems like the ladies prefer E!, Style and bravo to those channels anyway.


My mom will be ok. She thinks the network sucks and based on looking at their programming (old Dr. Phil episodes) I say it does too.


I wonder if the new Discovery Health and Fit will get higher ratings than OWN.


Hopefully, OWN HD and FS Ohio get added so BHN's HD count boosts up to 144 depending on what you count.


----------



## xxfury2xx

What's the hold up with adding the rest of the Spanish language channels in HD? I just don't get it...


----------



## HDOrlando

XXfury,


Not sure.


Galavision HD is available on the TWC carriage deals.


In addition, TeleFutura HD is rumored to be available OTA in the Orlando Market.


We will look for legal notices and keep everyone updated.


----------



## HDOrlando

On this page, OWN HD is now listed as "coming Soon".

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/channel-changes 


It's probably over the fee for OWN HD (increase from Discovery Health) or something. At this point, if I were Discovery, I would keep it the same as it was for Discovery health which has better ratings than OWN.


Still no word on FS Ohio though. It's not even listed.


Those are the two delayed channels. Hopefully, we get Encore HD and Encore West HD on time.


----------



## Nayan

I am pretty disappointed in OWN myself. I'm not a big fan of Dr. Phil and the other shows I've seen were just...meh. I'd rather see channels like Chiller get some HD love than OWN.


And on a side note...how did you like the BH commercial that aired during the Superbowl? I thought it was pretty good







.


----------



## PerfectCr

Good evening, did BHN push out any updates tonight? My DVR (8300CHD) appears to be in a constant reboot loop. Was working fine up until about 6:00 PM. It says BOOT, turns off, then comes back with some nonsensical text, then says BOOT again, etc etc..


Anyone know if this can be fixed or is it dead?


EDIT: Unplugged it for 5 min, now says "Er.76". I assume it's dead? Had 10 shows on it too


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good evening, did BHN push out any updates tonight? My DVR (8300CHD) appears to be in a constant reboot loop. Was working fine up until about 6:00 PM. It says BOOT, turns off, then comes back with some nonsensical text, then says BOOT again, etc etc..
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this can be fixed or is it dead?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Unplugged it for 5 min, now says "Er.76". I assume it's dead? Had 10 shows on it too



Are any other boxes working? Analog TV's snowy? Internet still working.


What happens if you put the coax straight to the tv? Is it snowy?


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/19980182
> 
> 
> Are any other boxes working? Analog TV's snowy? Internet still working.
> 
> 
> What happens if you put the coax straight to the tv? Is it snowy?



Everything is working fine. Internet, phone, and other boxes. Well looks like it's dead.







Will be heading to the office in the AM for a new box. Called BHN they couldn't even ping the box.


----------



## Maya68

Can anyone please see if they can reproduce this? My DVR always crashes when I search for "College Basketball". This is extremely weird but I can recreate it every time.


- Go to the guide and find a "College Basketball" entry

- Press 'B' to do a search for all College Basketball games (i guess you can just type it in also)

- When it finds the category "College Basketball", I click on it to display all the listings

- It tells me there are no listings then reboots the box.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is working fine. Internet, phone, and other boxes. Well looks like it's dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be heading to the office in the AM for a new box. Called BHN they couldn't even ping the box.



Ya sounds dead to me.


----------



## swirvdawg

Does anyone have any information on panhandle market. We always get the shaft when it comes to enhancements or hd additions.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I missed the commercial.


I really hope Chiller launches in HD soon too.


swirvdawg: You definitely get the shaft in the panhandle.


The other 6 areas Orlando, Tampa Bay (which seem to be connected now), Michigan, Indiana, Bakersfield and Birmingham all pretty much on par with each other.


Panhandle is way behind as the above divisions probably have around 100 more HD channels. Hopefully, they get up to par because that is one area where I probably would not have BHN.


Everyone: OWN HD 1270 is up again via "The Trick" and might pop up on the guide soon. It's apparently up in Tampa Bay too.


The channel does suck. It is always nice to add more HD and end the mystery surrounding outstanding channels. FS Ohio HD is now the only outstanding channel.


----------



## Nayan

OWN is up and on the guide now.


----------



## HDOrlando

I see it too.


I'm going to update the channel count on the previous page.


Now, we only have FS Ohio HD as an outstanding channel.


----------



## kmdinteractive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/19980409
> 
> 
> Can anyone please see if they can reproduce this? My DVR always crashes when I search for "College Basketball". This is extremely weird but I can recreate it every time.
> 
> 
> - Go to the guide and find a "College Basketball" entry
> 
> - Press 'B' to do a search for all College Basketball games (i guess you can just type it in also)
> 
> - When it finds the category "College Basketball", I click on it to display all the listings
> 
> - It tells me there are no listings then reboots the box.



This happened to me about a month ago. I tried it three times then gave up. I chalked it up to the fact that there is so much College Basketball on that it created a buffer overflow of sorts in the box due to the size of the search results it would have returned that it caused it to choke.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmdinteractive* /forum/post/19992393
> 
> 
> This happened to me about a month ago. I tried it three times then gave up. I chalked it up to the fact that there is so much College Basketball on that it created a buffer overflow of sorts in the box due to the size of the search results it would have returned that it caused it to choke.



Well, its either that or a null pointer somewhere







. Only my DVR does it, the regular box works just fine. I guess I can always run upstairs look it up on the guide, then come back downstairs and find the channel...


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its either that or a null pointer somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only my DVR does it, the regular box works just fine. I guess I can always run upstairs look it up on the guide, then come back downstairs and find the channel...



It's a box issue. Tried it on mine no issues.


----------



## HDOrlando

The two new HD channels Movie pass subscribers get on 3/15


Encore HD 1377

Encore West HD 1388


now have templates up via "The Trick".


Hopefully, both launch on time and soon FS Ohio HD becomes available so we have no more outstanding HD channels.


We will be getting a legal notice within the next two weeks on the month to month agreements.


chdwil: Please tip us off when it's coming.


----------



## Maya68

Netflix came out with performance rankings on the largest ISPs:

http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/01/...-networks.html


----------



## paulv4

Is anyone having problems with the SDV receiving The Golf Channel (1154) this Sunday?


----------



## HDOrlando

Paul,


Nope, I just checked. It works for me.


If this problem continues, it's a problem that is in your area.


----------



## Gator5000e

Hi all. I am currently a DirecTV customer but will be moving shortly to a condo that says they only allow BH. Irrespective of whether or not they can restrict me from D* I would consider the option of going with BH after 17 years.


I have all the hd on D*, all the pay movie services, NHL Center Ice HD, etc. I know I will lose Sunday ticker but it didnt help with the Bucs this year anyway. I watch a lot of the PPV HD 1080p movies.


Finally on D* when there is a conflict between the Magic and Lightning D* would show the Bolts on an alternative channel so hoping that will continue.


So my question is can some one give me an honest assessment of what I will be both gaining and losing if I go to BH?


Sorry for the long post and thanks for any responses or thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Nayan

Hey there Gator!


BH does have the NHL Center Ice, but only 1 or 2 games in HD. Here's a link where you can put in your zip code and see all the channels BH offers:

http://applications.brighthouse.com/...s/default.aspx 


I've been with BH since they were CableVision back in the very late 70's and outside of one problem when they first offered HD, I've never had a problem.


----------



## cdwillie76

Tuesday night since 7pm...heavy breakups and now some channels won't display. I have rebooted box once already and I would reboot but V is recording. Thoughts??


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tuesday night since 7pm...heavy breakups and now some channels won't display. I have rebooted box once already and I would reboot but V is recording. Thoughts??



Ya happening here too. I have reported it and I received word that the engineers are now aware and working on the issue.


----------



## cdwillie76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20011633
> 
> 
> Ya happening here too. I have reported it and I received word that the engineers are now aware and working on the issue.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil: Any word on when they will have the National Channel guide for the HD RSN's 1175-1178?


They have had Fox Sports across the 4 channel guides since I guess people started complaining they weren't getting the games and were confused about the channels.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!



Issue resolved in my area. How is yours?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chdwil: Any word on when they will have the National Channel guide for the HD RSN's 1175-1178?
> 
> 
> They have had Fox Sports across the 4 channel guides since I guess people started complaining they weren't getting the games and were confused about the channels.



Not sure. I'll update if I find out.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks as always chdwil. We love the tips about the notices too and anything you can get us.


----------



## Nayan

I had the same issue last night with all the channels going nuts. It lasted about 1/2 hour or so then it finally cleared up. Made watching Biggest Loser almost impossible in the beginning and I'm sure glad I didn't have anything taping during it.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Does anyone know when BHN is going to offer HBO, Max and Starz on demand in the HD versions? I really like on demand programming so I can watch shows on my non-DVR boxes.


----------



## HDOrlando

Time Warner is adding the HBO and Cinemax HD versions so I expect sometime this year.


----------



## HDOrlando

Found a public notice from TWC Albany on the Time Warner thread

http://ny.mypublicnotices.com/Public...e&AdId=2261289 


Encore, starz, TWC, Tru TV and lifetime all still on month to month agreements while it also mentions TWC is in talks to carry lifetime HD.


This probably means BHN can pick up Starz HD channels if they want since they got Encore. They just have a lower amount like Cinemax although other BHN affiliates have more Cinemax than us.


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Found a public notice from TWC Albany on the Time Warner thread

http://ny.mypublicnotices.com/Public...e&AdId=2261289 


Encore, starz, TWC, Tru TV and lifetime all still on month to month agreements while it also mentions TWC is in talks to carry lifetime HD.


This probably means BHN can pick up Starz HD channels if they want since they got Encore. They just have a lower amount like Cinemax although other BHN affiliates have more Cinemax than us.
You missed where they are going to add ESPN DEPORTES HD and ESPN3D VOD!


----------



## HDOrlando

I forgot to add that.


Will not watch either but we do want everything in HD.


I'm more hoping they can add Tru TV, lifetime and Weather Channel in HD.


After that, NFL Network/Redzone likely will not have a shot to happen until August.


FearNet and World Fishing Network are new services that TWC has yet to add.


HBO HD OD could happen along with the rest of the west coasters but after that, no other channels I want are in HD (Chiller, Sleuth, Current TV)


I'll be sure to catch the other stuff next time.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20029594
> 
> 
> I forgot to add that.
> 
> 
> Will not watch either but we do want everything in HD.
> 
> 
> I'm more hoping they can add Tru TV, lifetime and Weather Channel in HD.
> 
> 
> After that, NFL Network/Redzone likely will not have a shot to happen until August.
> 
> 
> FearNet and World Fishing Network are new services that TWC has yet to add.
> 
> 
> HBO HD OD could happen along with the rest of the west coasters but after that, no other channels I want are in HD (Chiller, Sleuth, Current TV)
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to catch the other stuff next time.



My TWC division is relocating a lot of the ondemand links for iguide to real channel numbers and adding Smithsonian HD on demand at the same time.


For instance the adult ppv on demand are getting dedicated links in the 900s and they are moving movies on demand to 600 and moving a lot of the 600s around and adding links to various on demand channels and combining a lot into the lifestyle, cutting edge, sports, music, and kids/kids pre school.


----------



## HDOrlando

Were having a re-numbering here too.


Recently, the HD channels got grouped and now the Adult PPV and some of the lower end movie channels in SD are getting re-numbered.


Some of the SD OD's are all together but others are not.


For the HD ones, ABC/NBC/CBS are on Primetime HD OD, Other networks HD Showcase, Big Ten and Smithsonian have own because they are on extra packages. Sundance could move to this too when it goes to Movie pass. In addition, Adult is by itself.


BTW: Anyone having trouble with SDV channels this weekend?


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Were having a re-numbering here too.


Recently, the HD channels got grouped and now the Adult PPV and some of the lower end movie channels in SD are getting re-numbered.


Some of the SD OD's are all together but others are not.


For the HD ones, ABC/NBC/CBS are on Primetime HD OD, Other networks HD Showcase, Big Ten and Smithsonian have own because they are on extra packages. Sundance could move to this too when it goes to Movie pass. In addition, Adult is by itself.


BTW: Anyone having trouble with SDV channels this weekend?
Does navigator have a vod main menu that has all of the channels grouped together? Like channel 999 or 1 for main vod menu?


----------



## ddeloach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20036793
> 
> 
> Were having a re-numbering here too.
> 
> 
> Recently, the HD channels got grouped and now the Adult PPV and some of the lower end movie channels in SD are getting re-numbered.
> 
> 
> Some of the SD OD's are all together but others are not.
> 
> 
> For the HD ones, ABC/NBC/CBS are on Primetime HD OD, Other networks HD Showcase, Big Ten and Smithsonian have own because they are on extra packages. Sundance could move to this too when it goes to Movie pass. In addition, Adult is by itself.
> 
> 
> BTW: Anyone having trouble with SDV channels this weekend?



By trouble: if you mean occasional audio stuttering, pixel artifacts and freezing picture then yes. Happens for short periods and then stops. Two times I have been watching a show on History International and the screen with the yellow "A" button comes up indicating the channel is not available but I can try to get it by pressing the yellow button. Both times it worked. I figured some of this might be associated with solar fares. However I suspect some is a problem with cable signal levels in the area.


----------



## voltaire10

I got a message today as a TiVo user with BHN (I actually have an infinitv/HTPC). Anyway, the automated message stated that there would be a tuning adapter update this week. Anyone know what that's all about? First message like this that I have ever gotten. Hopefully there are improvements in functionality, but you never know with BHN.


Jason


----------



## HDOrlando

The channels were just unavailable for me.


Still having trouble with some HD HBO's but this SDV stuff comes and goes.


----------



## ddeloach

Brighthouse was just here. Bad splitter. One day service. Called at noon and he was here at 5 pm.


----------



## cdwillie76

Just saw the commercial for the whole house dvr. Before I called I figured I would ping the list for any details good/bad/indifferent.


Thanks

Chris


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just saw the commercial for the whole house dvr. Before I called I figured I would ping the list for any details good/bad/indifferent.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris



I've had it a while, works great! Not one issue yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

I might pick one up since it can store 120 hours of HD programming although only for my room.


chdwil: Legal notice will come within week. please tip us off again.


I'm really dreading not having Tru TV HD for the NCAA Tourney. Also hope they pick up FearNet HD.


----------



## a4bob

I just did a live chat with Bright House with questions about the Whole House DVR. I was told the fees are $20 for first box, and $10 for each additional plus a $100 install fee??


Is that info correct?


----------



## chdwil

Sounds right. Thats a few bucks more than you pay for a box anyhow. The hard hit is the install fee and extra monthly charge. If you only wanted two rooms it would be cheaper just to get a second dvr. It only saves money if you have 3 or 4 rooms with boxes.


----------



## a4bob

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chdwil* 
Sounds right. Thats a few bucks more than you pay for a box anyhow. The hard hit is the install fee and extra monthly charge. If you only wanted two rooms it would be cheaper just to get a second dvr. It only saves money if you have 3 or 4 rooms with boxes.
Yep, with only 2 DVRs, I'll stick with my existing setup. What model DVR allows you to store 120 hrs of HD?


----------



## chdwil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *a4bob* 
Yep, with only 2 DVRs, I'll stick with my existing setup. What model DVR allows you to store 120 hrs of HD?
Cisco 8642 for sure


and i believe it is the Samsung 3632


Basically if the model number ends in a 2 it is the multi room capable box.


----------



## cdwillie76

Ouch...100 for the install. I wonder what is so special that they do during the install.


the commercial said it can record 4 channels at once. Is that 4 HD channels?


Thanks

Chris


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ouch...100 for the install. I wonder what is so special that they do during the install.
> 
> 
> the commercial said it can record 4 channels at once. Is that 4 HD channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris



No it won't record 4 at once. You can watch a recorded or recording show on 4 TV's at once. All at different points of the program if desired. The dvr still only had 2 tuners so it will only record two at a time.


The install fee is to cover any rewiring, configuration, installation, and to put the necessary filters on the lines.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20047642
> 
> 
> No it won't record 4 at once. You can watch a recorded or recording show on 4 TV's at once. All at different points of the program if desired. The dvr still only had 2 tuners so it will only record two at a time.
> 
> 
> The install fee is to cover any rewiring, configuration, installation, and to put the necessary filters on the lines.



I was told yesterday my bill would go down $3.50, and at the present time I have two DVRs but still $100.00 to install I can't see that right now unless I am missing something that does not sound like a good deal to me.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/20049816
> 
> 
> I was told yesterday my bill would go down $3.50, and at the present time I have two DVRs but still $100.00 to install I can't see that right now unless I am missing something that does not sound like a good deal to me.



Here is what I was told:


If you were to upgrade your account to the Whole House DVR service with one DVR and one HD box to stream to the monthly rate would be $143.98, which is an increase of only $0.12. If you wanted to keep two DVRs and upgrade to Whole House DVR so they could stream to each other the monthly rate would be $155.41, which is an increase of $11.55 per month.


So, this rate might be with one DVR and one non-DVR box.


Jim


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Keep your eyes open for the end of month legal notice.


We will see if there are any changes in the month to month deals or if any new goodies could be on the way.


On 3/15, Movie Pass subs get Encore HD and Encore West HD.


----------



## Nayan

I was channel surfing yesterday and noticed that on OWN HD it says 'not available' in the guide. I turned on the channel and it took a good minute for it to come on. Same thing today, no guide and it's slow to come on. Not that I am really watching it, I just thought it was weird.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That's another weird occurance from OWN HD.


I don't watch it either and Discovery Health had better ratings.


----------



## HDOrlando

Doesn't sound like the legal notice is coming tomorrow.


Probably Monday which is the final day of the month.


Has anyone seen anything this past week?


----------



## Jay Stew

I'm praying for truTV HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Me too.


I really want it for the NCAA Tournament and then occasional viewing.


At worst, we get an update on the month to month deals.


----------



## HDOrlando

No legal notice in Friday's paper.


So, unless we missed one earlier this week or month with the month to monthers, we get one on Monday.


----------



## chdwil

Legal notice will be either in tomorrows or Mondays paper.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for the confirmation.


We've never had a Saturday legal notice that I know of but if it does not come tomorrow, I'll buy the paper first thing Monday morning.


We've gotten 5 HD channels this year but 4 were delayed and supposed to be added this past September.


Maybe we get a premium HD update or prehaps something else off the TWC's deals. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## DouglasR

Ok...so I had to exchange one of my 8300hd dvrs. I brought it home and hooked it up. Had to call BH to turn on all my channels on the new box. The CSR on the phone somehow sent a refresh, initialize, reset signal to my other dvr in the bedroom instead of the living room one. Result----Over 70 hours of dvr'd programs lost!!! So the guy says "Oh, I'm sorry. Let me give you a 20 dollar credit on your account for the inconvenience". I have BH phone, internet, cable....over 200 dollars a month, and the guy wants to give me a 20 dollar credit for deleting over 70 hours of archived Hd programming. That is less than 10 percent of my monthly bill. Am I expecting to much or being unrealistic in thinking that might be worth more than an 8 or 9 percent credit on my bill?!?!?


----------



## HDOrlando

DouglasR: That sucks!


BTW: Why have home phone these days?


On another note, I saw nothing in this morning's paper so we will get the legal notice on Monday.


----------



## Nayan

I guess I am one of those weird folks that has home phone







. I used to have Verizon as my cell provider, but after looking at what we were paying versus what we were actually using it made no financial sense to keep it. Even the cheapest plan they had was more than what I pay for BH phone service. So now I have a pay as you go phone from AT&T for emergencies and strictly use my BH service for all my calls.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20065707
> 
> 
> I guess I am one of those weird folks that has home phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used to have Verizon as my cell provider, but after looking at what we were paying versus what we were actually using it made no financial sense to keep it. Even the cheapest plan they had was more than what I pay for BH phone service. So now I have a pay as you go phone from AT&T for emergencies and strictly use my BH service for all my calls.



I agree with you 100%. We also need one for house alarm. Like the fact that two or more people can talk to distant family. I am on pay as you go (~3$ month)with T-mobile and if I am expecting an important call, (very rare) I forward my BH # to my cell. Some co-workers are in excess of $100/month for their cell phones


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I did not know that.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20067816
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> I did not know that.



It's ok! Some folks look at me as if I have 3 heads when I tell them that I have an actual phone attached to my house instead of one stuck to the side of my head







.


An interesting side-note I saw this morning on another board I visit. It seems that Discovery Health is back, in limited capacity on some cable providers. Folks seemed to be overjoyed by this news, as they think OWN sucks as much as we do







. Now, I don't know if it's going national or if it's just maybe a regional thing, but I hope it does come back on our system in some form. It is not taking the place of OWN on these systems, it seems to be titled just that, Discovery Health and has it's own channel. So keep your eyes open.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It's a good tip. Something i might consider doing down the line.


On Discovery Health, it seems Discovery simply moved everything to Fit TV and now it's called Discovery Fit and Health.


Basically, Fit TV's programming was whipped out except for morning workouts and Discovery Health's programming replaced the rest.


Discovery Health is getting better ratings than OWN.


Although I think they seem to have a few good shows like Lisa Ling's, Oprah needs to change up the content and stop showing movies.


I think the channel can rebound but it's got to make some changes.


On another note, legal notice tomorrow, let's hope there is more HD.


After March 15, we will have 7 HD channels for the year but 4 of those were those RSN's delayed from September which suck btw. Only YES, NESN and a few other non-FS affiliates are worth having of the RSN's.


Here's hoping for Tru TV HD and FearNet HD. No chance of lifetime and i must say I hated watching that Amanda Knox movie in SD. I only watch movies on Lifetime, nothing else.


Anyway, may we get good news tomorrow morning. I'll be getting the paper early.


----------



## HDOrlando

Will be getting the paper in about 2 hours. I'd figured I'd stay up an extra couple of hours as I do my work at night.


If anyone gets the paper before 7, please post if you find the notice.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We have a legal notice!


On A6 of the Orlando Sentinel and it is located in the bottom left of the page.


New Channel available in SD and HD on or after March 31.

*Reelz, channel 354

Reelz HD channel 1354*


In addition........... On March 31

*Fox Deportes* will be available to all digital cable customers on channel 182.


The channel will also continue to be available on channel 612.


Unfortunately, there are no changes in the month to month agreements. All of the following remain in effect.


BHN Month to Month Agreements


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

Lifetime

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West

Starz Cinema

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel

Zap2it


----------



## Nayan

Awesome! I'm excited to see we're getting Reelz. Sucks though that nothing's changed on the month-to-month things







. Maybe, just maybe sometime this year we'll get Lifetime, The Weather Channel, etc. in HD on our system.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm bummed there is no Tru TV HD but Reelz was one of the few channels that we still did not have and I do like to have everything.


NFL Network, HDNet/Movies, TV Guide Network, PBS Kids Sprout and RFD-TV are others.


Reelz's first big program is going to be the Kennedy miniseries that was dropped by History and everyone else passed on it because it supposedly slanders the Kennedy family. It will probably not even be remembered like that Reagan movie on Showtime like 5 years ago. I doubt anyone from either side of the aisle will really watch.


Ironically, it premiers April 3, just a few days after we get the channel.


My bet is Reelz really wanted to increase their carriage for the event.


Their TV schedule is no where near those OTA Networks (This TV, Antenna and that other one. The later two WKMG is in talks for).


Take a look

http://www.reelzchannel.com/reelztv/ 


Unfortunately, we get this for a miniseries event and no Tru TV HD for our NCAA Tournament.


In the end, This will make 8 HD channels


FS Detroit, FS Wisconsin, SportSouth, Prime Ticket, OWN, Encore, Encore West and Reelz for the first quarter of the year.


The same amount we got last year.


Not bad but at least were getting stuff.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


We have to hope so. It would really be nice and knock out major stuff that we have in SD but not HD. HSN and QVC are the others and TWC has them but no word on why we do not. My mom would love them though.


Tru TV, The Weather Channel and most of the Starz's are available in HD on TWC.


Bright House has announced Encore/Encore West in HD and BHN Tampa Bay added the main Starz HD in December.


It's possible the Bright House division is holding them up or those channels might not be allowing BHN to add them in HD. They should have added The Weather Channel HD before the deal ran out.


Lifetime is not even on TWC yet but in notices from NYC, they say are in talks for it.


I guess we will see and hopefully things will get done soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the updated channel list along with possibilities effective March 31

*New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities*


147 Current HD Channels (BHN Orlando might not officially count BayNews9)

1 Announced but Delayed (FS Ohio HD)

1 HD channel not in BHN HD channel count (Adult OD HD)

*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*


1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC (PBS) HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed Indefinitely)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pak)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1272 WE tv HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1291 Tru TV HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1340 EWTN HD

1354 Reelz HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)

1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1816 Game 2 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand

*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)*


1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.


1850- Fox Sports PPV HD- Has popped up once or twice.


1770 and 1771- Special Event 3-D channels. These will likely be in the 3-D Pass with ESPN 3-D.


1772- ESPN 3-D (available in guide and $10 a month)


Note: Telefutura HD is available OTA in Orlando.

*HD Channels We Do Not Have On Other BHN Systems*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Galavision HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

Oxygen HD

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

*PPV*


Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

*Premium Networks*


HBO 2 West HD

HBO Comedy West HD

HBO Family West HD

HBO Latino West HD

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Zone West HD

@Max HD

5StarMax HD

OuterMax HD

ThrillerMax HD

WMax HD

Cinemax West HD

ActionMax West HD

MoreMax West HD

ThrillerMax West HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD

Showtime Beyond West HD

Showtime Next West HD

Showtime Women West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)

Indie Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Retro Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

*Out of Market Regional Sports Networks*


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS North HD

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

Sundance HD

TVGuide HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Time Warner Free HD Movies OD HD (No idea what this is)

Weddings Central HD

*Premium Networks*


Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

*Announced for Time Warner Systems*


Cinemax OD HD

ESPN Deportes HD

HBO OD HD


*Announced But May Not Materalize*


Lifetime HD (BHN/TWC need to renew carriage deal for SD Channel first)

Pentagon Channel HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)

TVLand HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)



BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

Lifetime (Available in HD)

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel (Available in HD)

Zap2it


----------



## mgsports

Other Digital Sub Channels ME TV,Untamed Sports,My Family Network,Tuffy TV,The Cool TV,The Country Network and so on Orlando doesn't have yet.
http://www.timewarnercable.com/kansa...1&Image1=&Zip=


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


For the chart, I meant HD channels and on the other, non-OTA as those those sub channels have to be picked up by a local station and re-transmitted by BHN.


On wikipedia, it shows most of those channels are in very few markets. It would be nice to have them though but since I rarely leave the HD section, I probably wouldn't watch them much like I hardly do anymore with RTN and This TV.


The only re-trans beef anyone might have with BHN here is Telefutura which has been HD OTA since last May and still not re-transmitted on BHN.


----------



## gearm

Just had the Bright House Whole house DVR installed last night... For the $100 installation charge I expected a bit more than the tech finding the 3 lines to the 3 boxes and putting on a simple in-line filter... I feel a bit ripped off... This is something that 80+% of users would be able to do themselves and they don't give you that option.


----------



## Nayan

Yeah, paying $100 for something like that is a reason I'm not going for it yet. But I would like to hear how it's working for you, what you can/can't do, etc. I might get it in the future but if I'm gonna shell out that kind of money I want it to be well worth it.


----------



## HDOrlando

It does sound like a rip-off.


If I go DVR, I'm just getting it for my bedroom.


----------



## HDOrlando

Time Warner NYC got the following today.


Oxygen HD

Sundance HD

Weddings Central HD


I would not be surprised to see at least the first two in our next HD update in the second quarter.


----------



## allowiches

For the $200+ I send them each month, you would think I could get at least a discounted install of whole house. I'll stick with my two DVR's for now. I duplicate a lot of recordings on both. Started doing that when the Samsung boxes went crazy.


----------



## Gator06

Just set up new service and the customer service rep told me self installs are no longer an option for internet after I told her I wished to pick up the equipment at a local office. Anyone heard anything like this? Its ridiculous to have to wait several days for a tech to come and plug in a modem that I could do in 30 seconds. I guess I'll see if the local office will let me have a modem when I go to pick up the DVR tomorrow.


Also, anyone know if we can use our own cable modems? I have an extra just sitting in a box. I could at least use that in the interim if its possible.


----------



## Nayan

My guess is that folks were doing self-installs, messed it up then had to call and have a tech come out anyway. I'm a diy kind of gal and like to install things myself and that's a big reason I balk at having to have techs come over to install my things. Well, that and the money. I really dislike paying for services I can do myself and that's one big reason I won't go for the whole house thing yet. I really wish they'd let us do it on our own.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gearm* /forum/post/20081127
> 
> 
> Just had the Bright House Whole house DVR installed last night... For the $100 installation charge I expected a bit more than the tech finding the 3 lines to the 3 boxes and putting on a simple in-line filter... I feel a bit ripped off... This is something that 80+% of users would be able to do themselves and they don't give you that option.



Wow that's too bad. I held off on it too because of the $100. That's excessive to be sure.


----------



## barrygordon

Nayan


Since we live pretty close, let me extend an invitation to come visit me and look at my HT installation. The Brighthouse techs have stated if it is not the top Installation in the area it is among the top 3-5.


----------



## Nayan

I could just imagine what it looks like! I'd probably come home and throw rocks at my setup







.


----------



## barrygordon

What the techs really appreciate is the picture, sound and the custom control system. Since it is really an adult playroom (Video, Music, Drinking, Talking), I did not go heavily for the theater look. You can see some pictures at www.the-gordons.net


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice! I think I've driven past your place a few times while visiting friends who used to live on MI. I love that setup with the screen, it looks very professional and sure does beat my milk carton setup (I jest, not really milk cartons but certainly not as nice as yours!).


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN posted the list of channel changes coming this month. There are no HD channels we missed but it lists all of those relocations of the Movie Pass, International and adult Stuff.


The only HD channels we get as previously posted are..................


March 15: Encore HD and Encore West HD

March 31: Reelz HD

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/channel-changes 


When the changes in the link happen, it will leave some space in between TMC and the Starz channels.


Maybe they will slightly re-arrange things and squeeze in those extra west coast feeds of Cinemax, Showtime and the east/West versions of that Starz channel we do not have along with Cinemax and TMC OD.


This could lead to BHN possibly adding more Cinemax HD (It and PPV events 2 OD HD which were getting the SD version of are the only things Tampa Bay has in HD that we do not). They might have held off on adding more Cinemax HD because they wanted to add Cinemax West with it but did not have room cleared for it in the SD section.


As everyone knows, Tampa Bay and Orlando are apparently in the same division now but if we get the last 5 East Cinemaxs and the main west one along with HD PPV Events 2 OD HD, we would have all of the HD they do and vice versa if they get the stuff they do not have from us.


They do not have C-Span HD, EWTN HD, Game 2 HD and some Showtime and TMC's that we have.


It's just a theory but given how little is left on the carriage deals, it's possible the Cinemaxs and the second HD PPV channel is added. gets added.


In the end though, we got 8 HD channels in the first quarter and I'm betting on Oxygen HD, Sundance HD along with a few other possibilities since the first two are major channels are possibilities for the second quarter. My feeling is Oxygen HD will penetrate at least cable systems as fast as MSNBC HD did when it launched as it is starting to pop up on a few systems.


We will see but let's keep our eye out for those notices. May we keep getting more HD.


----------



## mgsports

Added

3-15-2011 Hallmark Movie Channel SD-385,Flix West 372

3-10-2011 KBS World 986,GMA Life TV 982,GMA Pinoy 981,Bollywood Hits On Demand 977,ZEE TV 976,TV Asia 974,RTN Premium Network 971

3-4-2011 PPV Events 2 851, TV Globo Internacional 965, PFC 964


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice breakdown mgsports!


----------



## kevin120

hey hdorlando do you have any of these spanish SD Channels?


Boomerang SAP

Bandamax

Teleformula

Depelicula

Depelicula classico

Cine Mexicano

AYM Sports

MEXICO 22

CANAL ONCE

Discovery Famila

Venemovies

CBTV michoacan


If not TWC in most texas markets are adding these channels soon so Brighthouse might follow.


----------



## Sgooter

Quote:

Originally Posted by *barrygordon* 
What the techs really appreciate is the picture, sound and the custom control system. Since it is really an adult playroom (Video, Music, Drinking, Talking), I did not go heavily for the theater look. You can see some pictures at www.the-gordons.net
Last year I had the good fortune to meet Barry via a roving neighborhood party and I can confirm his HT set up is truly first class!


----------



## Sgooter

Does NESN on BHN broadcast any live Boston Bruins hockey games, such as tonight's game vs Montreal? How about late night replays of Bruins games on NESN?


----------



## Nayan

 http://www.cfnews13.com/article/news...panish-network


----------



## HDOrlando

Here's what we got on that package Kevin


Nuestros Canales $6.00/mo.

600 Answers On Demand en EspaÃ±ol

601 WTMO (Telemundo)

602 GalavisiÃ³n

603 WAPA America

604 Infinito

605 Caracol TV Internacional

606 Sur

607 mun2

608 Tr3s

609 CNN en EspaÃ±ol

610 Canal 24 Horas

611 ESPN Deportes

612 FOX Deportes

613 News 13 en EspaÃ±ol

614 TVE Internacional

615 CineLatino

617 UtilÃ*sima

618 Disney XD (SAP)

619 Discovery en EspaÃ±ol

620 Discovery Familia

621 History Channel EspaÃ±ol

623 GolTV

630 Nosotros on Demand

642 MÃºsica Urbana

643 Pop Latino

644 Tropicales

645 Mexicana

646 Romances


Some customers in this thread want more Spanish-Language channels and I'm sure they will add more this year like they added more Movie Pass and adult channels this year.


This might also be when they pick up Galavision HD and finally re-trans Telefutura HD which has been available OTA here in Orlando for close to a year.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgotter,


I believe they show some replays but do not believe they show the midnight replay. I could be wrong though. I've seen replays but only during the day and I hardly watch the channel since it's not in the HD area.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Nice!


It would be great if CFN13 and BayNews9 also formally went HD. Right now, they are both channels with sidebars.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Encore HD and Encore West HD launched in Indiana (Bright House) so those two will not be delayed next Tuesday.


They also added Oxygen HD along with the three new Showtime HD channels (Beyond, Next and woman).


So, those are now stronger possibilities for us.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> Encore HD and Encore West HD launched in Indiana (Bright House) so those two will not be delayed next Tuesday.
> 
> 
> They also added Oxygen HD along with the three new Showtime HD channels (Beyond, Next and woman).
> 
> 
> So, those are now stronger possibilities for us.



They will be officially available early next week.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil,


Do you mean the Encores which launch Tuesday or the Oxygen/Showtimes?


Just want to make sure.


Thanks!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chdwil,
> 
> 
> Do you mean the Encores which launch Tuesday or the Oxygen/Showtimes?
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Oncores for sure, not sure about the others yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil,


The others are on Indiana.


I do assume they are possible additions for future updates and have a gut we will get a legal notice within the next two months.


Please let us know anything you find out as always.


It would be nice if they had a Special events channel for the Tru TV HD games since we do not have the channel but that's unlikely.


----------



## Jay Stew

I'd like to point out that TV Japan has been de-encrypted for the time being due to the earthquake and tsunami disaster.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jay stew,


That video was devastating to watch live.


The wave moved towards a road with cars driving on it and they got swept away. It was horrifying to watch.


----------



## FloridaShark

I was just reading that Time Warner is releasing an iPad App that will allow subscribers stream live HD channels. They are starting with thirty stations with the release. They are the first cable or satellite company to do this. You will need to be a customer to use the app.

So with all that being said,since we piggyback TW does anyone know if we will be able to use it here in Central Florida?

Release date is March 15.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloridaShark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just reading that Time Warner is releasing an iPad App that will allow subscribers stream live HD channels. They are starting with thirty stations with the release. They are the first cable or satellite company to do this. You will need to be a customer to use the app.
> 
> So with all that being said,since we piggyback TW does anyone know if we will be able to use it here in Central Florida?
> 
> Release date is March 15.



I have heard some talk of this, I will update with any info.


----------



## FloridaShark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20149864
> 
> 
> I have heard some talk of this, I will update with any info.



Here is a link I forgot to add.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/03/t...e-tv-ipad-app/


----------



## HDOrlando

Encore HD and Encore West HD are now up in the guide and all of the channel moves have taken place.


I can still see Sundance Channel so maybe that will remain free and also be in the movie pass section. We will see but I do believe it's on by accident for me. Let's see how long it's free for digital cable people.


If not, I wonder if they will move the Sundance OD HD content from 1501 to it's own OD HD channel like Big Ten Network and Smithsonian has.


----------



## Chris Berry

tru TV HD…


• Detroit - 249

• Bakersfield - 1087

• CFL and TPA - 1291

• Birmingham - 554

• Indianapolis - 728 (launching tonight)


----------



## HDOrlando

Chris,


That would be wonderful. Thanks so much!


Where did you hear this? Feel free to PM me.


It's currently not even available via "The Trick" so it must be happening tonight.


Everyone: Retro Plex HD and Indie Plex HD are now possibilities for BHN.


Tampa got them today and so did Birmingham. Birmingham also got those 3 new showtimes so those along with the other 5 East Coast Cinemaxs and Oxygen HD are possibilities for next update.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's confirmed!


Tru TV HD tonight!


Hell Yeah!


----------



## HDOrlando

It seems like they are about to get the signal. I did "The Trick" and it was on the Sun Sports HD feed and then it froze up.


I'm really glad were finally getting this.


On the CFL and Tampa Bay pages, they have this channel listed and not the Encores.


I asked this morning and there was no news so this broke quick.


----------



## HDOrlando

It just flipped over to the Tru TV HD feed as the Sun Sports HD feed had been on 1291 via "The Trick" until it froze up and went over.


They are showing Most shocking in disgusting stretch o vision.


Not up in the guide yet but available via "The Trick".


-Go to non-start over channel (I use channel 14)


-Hold down ok/select button for 10 secs or until dot is flashing on your box


- Then, immediately, hit right arrow next to the button and type in 1291.


Update: It's in the guide now as of 5:30


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20153602
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Where did you hear this? Feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> It's currently not even available via "The Trick" so it must be happening tonight.
> 
> 
> Everyone: Retro Plex HD and Indie Plex HD are now possibilities for BHN.
> 
> 
> Tampa got them today and so did Birmingham. Birmingham also got those 3 new showtimes so those along with the other 5 East Coast Cinemaxs and Oxygen HD are possibilities for next update.



Chris is a BHN employee. His twitter (BHNInsider) profile says he is the:


> Quote:
> Internet Communications Manager for Bright House Networks.


----------



## mcomayor

Thanks for the info on TruTV in HD. And no thanks to BrightHouse for letting it's customers know, I wouldn't have bothered to check alternate channels. Thanks AVS Forum.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcomayor* /forum/post/20154734
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on TruTV in HD. And no thanks to BrightHouse for letting it's customers know, I wouldn't have bothered to check alternate channels. Thanks AVS Forum.



ditto.

The "TV Guy" at the Sentinel also posted the news on his blog at around 5:30 today. Maybe he read it here!


----------



## kevin120

HDorlando


Is the TruTV HD deal a special event thing for only the NCAA tourney and after that it disappears or is it permanent because TWC milwaukee is removing it after the tourney on 3/21 at 6am?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20155828
> 
> 
> HDorlando
> 
> 
> Is the TruTV HD deal a special event thing for only the NCAA tourney and after that it disappears or is it permanent because TWC milwaukee is removing it after the tourney on 3/21 at 6am?



It's listed in the channel lineup on the BHN website. I doubt they would add it there if they plan to pull it after the NCAA tournament.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jax: I knew he was an employee but was not sure of Chris' role.


Kevin: I assume so. However, not sure how much I'll be watching it after this. The stretch o vision is disgusting. It's still nice to have it though as it knocks out a major channel that we did not have in the HD lineup. I did like Conspiracy Theory and that was shot in HD but not sure if it's returning.


----------



## HDOrlando

It seems like the BHN affiliates outside of the panhandle got an update within the past week.


Orlando and Tampa Bay got a bit of the short end of the stick.


Here is the updated possibilities list

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post20074177 


The other 4 systems got the three new Showtimes (Bakersfield got the West Coast versions) along with Oxygen HD.


Tampa Bay and some of the other affiliates who had the SD versions of Retro Plex and Indie Plex got the HD versions of those channels.


Bakersfield got RFD-TV HD but like with the above two, they have to pick up the SD version of the channel first.


Other than that, all of the East Coast Cinemaxs went wide which puts us a bit behind.


I'm betting we get another update soon to catch up on some of the above but as always, I have a thing for keeping track of these things. LOL!


In the end though, getting Tru TV HD was a wonderful surprise and definitely a great addition despite the stretch o vision.


----------



## allowiches

Time for a rant! Maybe someone at BHN can explain this or maybe even get someone to do something about it.


Last Friday morning my Internet and many of my TV channels went down. I called customer service and she checked and said that she couldn't "see" any of my equipment and scheduled a truck roll for Saturday afternoon. That evening I checked with my neighbors and they were down to. The ones that had Brighthouse phone said there phone was also out. I asked if they called BHN and the response was no because BHN should realize it's out and fix it or I don't want to go through the CSR reboot headache or I don't want to wait on hold. I tried to explain that BHN doesn't know about an outage unless someone calls. Actually several people call.


So here's my question. When I called and said I was down, why can't the CSR pull up other homes in my neighborhood and check to see if their equipment is returning signals? Seems like it would be a simple program that maps converter and modem addresses to neighborhoods. At least when there is one conscientious customer (me) that calls they can determine they have an outage. I tried to call back and tell them that my neighbors were also down, but the CSR didn't care and truley blew me off.


And while I'm at it. Why can't they have a continuously running program that is scanning their entire system for outages?


Oh that's right, they cant even code DVR software to work correctly.


My mistake.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/20163194
> 
> 
> Time for a rant! Maybe someone at BHN can explain this or maybe even get someone to do something about it.



This is pretty much what happened for me only I didnt ask my neighbors. I called BH on Friday morning and the (clearly not local) tech support said they couldn't see my modem and said they could send a tech out by MONDAY evening. I was like... "are there any outages in my area". They said no, so I said i'll just take my modem in to the brighthouse office and swap it out.


After an hour or so, the internet is still up and down like a yoyo. Before leaving to head over to UCF I go on the BH online support chat and ask them to confirm whether there are problems in the area. "No sir, no problems in your area".


So I drive to UCF (10 mins away), walk in the store with my modem, they punch in my location and say "sir, you are aware that there is a tech in your area right now working on the line? we can swap your box, but you probably have no problems with it".


ARG! What the hell.


----------



## HDOrlando

Reelz HD now has it's template (The unavailable screen) up on 1354 via "The Trick". It launches March 31.


----------



## Nayan

So I see AT&T is going to put caps on usage. I also hear folks who are dumping them or in the process of due to this. How likely is it that BH will follow suit? And is there a way to check how much you've used with BH? We are heavy gamers (WoW addicts, I think we're called) and we stream Netflix, surf and do all of those wonderful things you do online. I hope BH doesn't impose caps because if they did then I know I'd cut service in an instant.


----------



## chdwil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nayan*
So I see AT&T is going to put caps on usage. I also hear folks who are dumping them or in the process of due to this. How likely is it that BH will follow suit? And is there a way to check how much you've used with BH? We are heavy gamers (WoW addicts, I think we're called) and we stream Netflix, surf and do all of those wonderful things you do online. I hope BH doesn't impose caps because if they did then I know I'd cut service in an instant.
I wouldn't bet on it happening.


At&t is putting limits on what services specifically?


----------



## Nayan

Here's an article about AT&T capping internet usage in May:

http://consumerist.com/2011/03/att-w...ng-in-may.html 


I am not sure how much we actually use, but I am sure if we had limits with BH we'd be way over it.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think it's mostly for those who download a lot of songs and stuff.


Not sure it would really effect web browsing.


Still, this is not a good sign and could be the first step towards limits trickling down for all customers of ATT U-Verse and other providers.


While U-Verse is not available by me, they just added the three main channels AMC HD, MLB Network HD and NBA TV HD that I would have missed out on if I left BHN.


I would still probably never leave BHN though anyway.


----------



## allowiches

Does anyone know approximately how much data a streamed movie uses? Especially HD. I would think that would use up any limits quickly. Maybe even force you to buy movies from BHN...hmmm.


----------



## RADEN305

I would imagine streaming an HD movie would be a few gigabytes of bandwidth. Depends on the bitrate and all that, but I'd guess at least 4gb to watch a 1080p movie.


Anyway, I hope BHN never even discusses capping its users. I would cancel my service immediately if that ever happened. I transfer about 600+gb of data both ways each month.


----------



## Nayan

I put a bandwidth meter on this computer Sunday and since then I've already used 6 gigs just playing WoW. I have two accounts and since my hubby plays when I do then that's 12. Oh boy and that's what? Almost 3 days? I haven't even counted streaming since I have a Blu-Ray player that handles that, but I am sure we're up there with that now too. If they imposed limits here I'd be screwed.


----------



## HDOrlando

Reelz HD is now up on 1354 via "The Trick".


I must say the picture looks pretty good.


BTW: Nayan, that would suck.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Keep your eyes open for the end of the month legal notice that we will get in the paper between Friday and next Thursday.


It might just include an update on the month to month deals but it might also include new HD which could include some Cinemax HD, Showtime HD, Oxygen HD, GMC HD, Galavision HD or maybe even RFD-TV HD or other channels available unde the TWC deals.


I'll be looking too but if you have the paper, please look through the front section and local/business.


----------



## Hakemon

Almost all of my 1200 channels are out right now. All unavailable.


Annoying.. I'm missing SEVERAL shows, that were set to be DVR'ed, or watched live.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's SDV for you. It Sucks! Unfortunately, it's the way BHN is able to have over 140 HD channels.


May technology get better so SDV is not needed anymore.


----------



## Barry928

The only way to dump SDV is to totally dump analog.


----------



## Jay Stew

Any word on if/when ESPN Deportes HD will be picked up?


----------



## HDOrlando

Barry: That would be nice.


Jay stew: It's announced for TWC NYC. I assume we might get it sometime this summer.


----------



## HDOrlando

No legal notice today so we will be getting it tomorrow. If there is not one tomorrow, it means we missed one as tomorrow is the 31st and final day of the month.


I expect it will just be an update of month to month deals as we do not really get HD channel updates on Thursdays.


If we do get an update, were likely looking at more Cinemax HD, Showtime HD (Three new ones), Oxygen HD, amongst other channels unless there is something new on the carriage deals.


Even though we got a little bit less than the other divisions, 9 (FS Detroit, FS Wisconsin, SportSouth, Prime Ticket, OWN, Encore, Encore West, Tru TV and Reelz) HD channels in the first quarter is pretty good.


----------



## HDOrlando

ReelZ HD is up as of 1:15 AM.


At that time, my Tv froze up with a please wait and I guess that was to put the channel up into the guide.


Unfortunately, AMC HD is unavailable so I have to watch the replay of the Season 3 Finale in SD. EHHH!


I'll be posting the legal notice when my paper arrives at about 5:30 AM. I'm betting on only an update of the month to month agreements.


It's great to work the late shift.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We have a legal notice and I am jumping for joy. I was wrong about it only being an update on month to month agreements.


On or after *May 9*, The following channels will be added to the Movie Pass and delivered via SDV

*FearNet: Channel 393

FearNet HD: Channel 1393* (OHH Yeah!)
*Movie Pass On Demand: Channel 394

Movie Pass HD On Demand: Channel 1394*


FearNet HD was 2nd on my wish list to NFL Network which means I'll be getting The Movie Pass in May. I'm very happy we will have FearNet again after the OD version was pulled about two years ago. I'm assuming all of the Sundance Channel stuff will move to the Movie Pass OD from HD Showcase and we will have Fearnet HD goodies on this channel too. I can still get Sundance despite not yet having the Movie Pass.


The next ones are going to make a lot of people happy and have been asked about on this thread


On or after *April 20*, The following 2 channels will be launched

*HBO HD On Demand: Channel 1400 (Ohh Yeah!)

Cinemax HD On Demand: Channel 1420*


Makes both packages really worth having. I only have HBO but nice to have access to all of the stuff in HD.

*Other Notes*


Effective May 3: History and Nature on Demand on Channel 301 will be renamed Nature and Knowledge On Demand


Effective May 11: All TV Guide Network On Demand programming (Channel 326) will move to Entertainment On Demand (Channel 325).


Month to Month Agreements: All remain in place with a channel called Zee TV added.


All in all, a really good update especially for me.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the updated channel list along with possibilities effective April 28 and May 9

*New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities*


150 Current HD Channels (BHN Orlando might not officially count BayNews9)

2 Announced for May 9 (Fearnet HD and Movie Pass On Demand HD)

8 Announced For June 1 (ESPN Deportes HD, Bloomberg HD, Lifetime HD, Oxygen HD, TV Guide Network HD, Galavision HD, Fox Deportes HD, Telefutura HD)

9 Announced For June 29 (Fox Movie Channel HD, ThrillerMax East HD, WMAX East HD, @Max East HD, 5StarMAX East HD, OuterMAX East HD, Showtime Women East HD, Showtime Beyond East HD, Showtime Next East HD)

1 Announced but Delayed (FS Ohio HD)

1 HD channel not in BHN HD channel count (Adult OD HD)

*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*


1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC (PBS) HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD *(June 1)*

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed Indefinitely)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pak)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1221 Bloomberg HD *(June 1)*

1226 C-SPAN HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1271 Oxygen HD *(June 1)*

1272 WE tv HD

1273 Lifetime HD *(June 1)*

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1291 Tru TV HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1296 TV Guide Network HD *(June 1)*

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1340 EWTN HD

1354 Reelz HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (Movie Pass) *(June 29)*

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand *(Moving to 1368 On June 29)*

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)

1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)

1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass) (Announced for May 9)

1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Announced for May 9)

1400 HBO HD On Demand

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1420 Cinemax HD On Demand

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1424 ThrillerMax East HD *(June 29)*

1425 WMAX East HD *(June 29)*

1426 @Max East HD *(June 29)*

1427 5StarMAX East HD *(June 29)*

1428 OuterMAX East HD *(June 29)*

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD *(June 29)*

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD *(June 29)*

1446 Showtime Next East HD *(June 29)*

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1772 ESPN 3-D ($10 3-D Pass)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1816 Game 2 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand

1903 Telefutura HD *(June 1)*

1915 Fox Deportes HD *(June 1)*

1917 Galavision HD *(June 1)*

*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)*


1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.


1851- Fox Sports PPV HD- Has popped up once or twice.


1770 and 1771- Special Event 3-D channels. These will likely be in the 3-D Pass with ESPN 3-D.

*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Gospel Music Channel HD

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

*PPV*


Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

*Premium Networks*


HBO 2 West HD

HBO Comedy West HD

HBO Family West HD

HBO Latino West HD

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Zone West HD

Cinemax West HD

ActionMax West HD

MoreMax West HD

ThrillerMax West HD

Showtime Beyond West HD

Showtime Next West HD

Showtime Women West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)

Indie Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Retro Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

*Out of Market Regional Sports Networks*


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS North HD

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

QVC HD

Sundance HD

Weddings Central HD

*Premium Networks*


Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

*Announced for Time Warner Systems*


SiTV HD


*Announced But May Not Materalize*


Pentagon Channel HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)

TVLand HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)


*BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

EWTN

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

Lifetime (Available in HD)

MoviePlex

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel (Available in HD)

Zee TV

Zap2it


----------



## Nayan

Oh awesome! (does some silly happy dance)


Now I know for sure I am getting the Movie Pass. This is great news!


----------



## xxfury2xx

Man, I really feel like smacking my head against a wall after another update that doesn't include Galavision HD or Telefutura HD. I can understand Galavision taking longer to get, but not having Telefutura when you can get it OTA just disgusts me.


All I know is that they better start to hustle, as the 2011 Gold Cup is coming soon, and I don't want to have to watch those games in SD.


----------



## HDOrlando

xxfury2xx,


I do not know why they have not re-transmitted Telefutura HD. They do have Galavision HD available to them on the deals (2 of 7 BHN systems have it).


Hopefully, they will do it soon and continue to give us HD.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando there are some new Deals that TWC has for HD Channels:


Launching in NYC 5/11

BLOOMBERG HD

FOX DEPORTES HD

ESPN DEPORTES HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Thanks for the tip. You would have to think BHN will have a Spanish-Language HD update (ESPN and Fox Deportes HD, Galavision HD and maybe Telefutura OTA HD) in the near future.


mgsports: When BHN gets rid of analog, we will have a lot less SDV. My month to month agreement theory might not have as much to it after we got Encore HD, Encore West HD and Tru TV HD earlier this month. You have to wonder though why we do not have The Weather Channel HD. It's one of the major channels we currently have in SD and available in HD which we do not have.


I would not watch it much but I'd like to have it available for weather documentaries. Let's hope it's eventually added.


----------



## HDOrlando

HBO HD On Demand: Channel 1400


Is available via "The Trick".


It has some stuff available but a lot of other sections are blank.


I can also get the templates for


Cinemax HD On Demand: Channel 1420

Movie Pass HD On Demand: Channel 1394


but I cannot see what is on the channel as I have neither service.


There is still no template available for Fearnet HD: Channel 1393


----------



## Nayan

Starting yesterday until April 10th we have a free preview of MLB Extra Innings. My son, at the moment, is very excited







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Nice!


Everyone: This Movie pass on demand looks better than I thought.


Not sure if we get all these movies in HD but go to

http://www.twondemand.com/ 


Put NYC as your location and on the left side, there should be a Movie pass Tab.


Go to vutopia on it and you'll see they have a lot of movies. Lots of old ones but nice to have access to all of those movies.


I'm still bummed about Fearnet not going to the $6 HD Pak but having FearNet HD, IFC HD, this Movie Pass HD OD, FMC/Sundance (Hopefully HD versions get added soon) is a pretty good deal. I just hope NBC Universal and Smithsonian one day move to this package and I'll be pretty set.


----------



## Nayan

In case you haven't heard yet, WMFE has been sold! No details about who bought it or what will be programming, but in 60-90 days it will be changing.
http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...-about-it.html


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20239127
> 
> 
> HBO HD On Demand: Channel 1400
> 
> 
> Is available via "The Trick".
> 
> 
> It has some stuff available but a lot of other sections are blank.
> 
> 
> I can also get the templates for
> 
> 
> Cinemax HD On Demand: Channel 1420
> 
> Movie Pass HD On Demand: Channel 1394
> 
> 
> but I cannot see what is on the channel as I have neither service.
> 
> 
> There is still no template available for Fearnet HD: Channel 1393



Could you tell me what are the steps for doing the "trick" I have searched the older posts but could not find the steps to take.


Thank you


----------



## Passenger57

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wjim* 
Could you tell me what are the steps for doing the "trick" I have searched the older posts but could not find the steps to take.


Thank you
Thanks daballs!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
BayNews9 DT/HD is available now on channel 1209 via daballs trick.


You need the right box to do this but..........


Hold down ok/select button until small dot flashes above your timer (takes 10-15 secs)


When it does that, it the right arrow next to the ok/select button and type in 1209.


It's probably up early because it's BHN owned.


----------



## HDOrlando

You also need to be on a non-SDV/Look Back channel to start the process.


I use channel 14.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


In addition, I'm wondering if we would lose an OTA HD channel. They seem like a good PBS station. We will have to see what happens.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/20250661
> 
> 
> Thanks daballs!



I must have the wrong box thanks for your help


----------



## HDOrlando

Could someone who has the right box along with the Movie pass, do "The Trick" and look at 1394: Movie pass HD OD and tell me if anything is on their yet? Thanks!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20251500
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> In addition, I'm wondering if we would lose an OTA HD channel. They seem like a good PBS station. We will have to see what happens.



Daystar has bought them according to the Sentinel. So I'll be getting my PBS cooking fix from Cocoa and Daytona.


----------



## HDOrlando

A lot of people are disappointed about Daystar buying it.


Not sure what this will mean for the channel.


On another note, HBO HD OD via "The Trick" now has a few movies on it and expanded content. Once it launches, it will be the crown jewel of the HBO package.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20253323
> 
> 
> A lot of people are disappointed about Daystar buying it.
> 
> 
> Not sure what this will mean for the channel.



Here's the Daystar programming grid. Ugh.
http://www.daystar.com/programming-schedule


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/20254058
> 
> 
> Here's the Daystar programming grid. Ugh.
> http://www.daystar.com/programming-schedule



Ugh is right








. Without trying to offend anyone, I believe we have quite enough religious programming as it is, available to those both with cable and OTA. It's sad that a major city like O-Town is now without a PBS station, yet us in the smaller cities have two available. Like I stated earlier, I'll get my fix of Eric Ripert and other chefs from either BCC or DBCC along with other PBS programs I enjoy.


----------



## kenglish

How is it, that the Public Broadcasters can't get enough money in donations to stay afloat, yet the religious nets have money to (literally) burn?


It seems that nearly everybody watches PBS at times, yet I've never met anyone who watches the religious nets, much less donates to them.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenglish* /forum/post/20254791
> 
> 
> How is it, that the Public Broadcasters can't get enough money in donations to stay afloat, yet the religious nets have money to (literally) burn?
> 
> 
> It seems that nearly everybody watches PBS at times, yet I've never met anyone who watches the religious nets, much less donates to them.



From what I've read it seems like they squandered the donation money. They sold it at a dirt-cheap price (less than $5 mil) I think to just take the money and run. I think it's a shame. I have yet to meet anyone who watches religious programming myself, but someone must if they are getting enough to fund it and keep it on the air.


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenglish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is it, that the Public Broadcasters can't get enough money in donations to stay afloat, yet the religious nets have money to (literally) burn?
> 
> 
> It seems that nearly everybody watches PBS at times, yet I've never met anyone who watches the religious nets, much less donates to them.



Totally agree. This is weird. I used to live in a much smaller city - Erie, PA. Pretty poor city but we has a decent PBS station.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20255498
> 
> 
> From what I've read it seems like they squandered the donation money. They sold it at a dirt-cheap price (less than $5 mil) I think to just take the money and run. I think it's a shame. I have yet to meet anyone who watches religious programming myself, but someone must if they are getting enough to fund it and keep it on the air.



IMHO, one of the problems WMFE had is the fact that it was a "community" licensee as opposed to an "institutional" licensee (which is what WDSC and WBCC are). Institutional licensees, by their nature, don't have to do anywhere near the level of local fundraising as a community licensee because much of their cost structure is baked into other parts of the institutional budget.


Add to that the fact that the overall quality of programming available from non-PBS cable channels has increased dramatically over the past 10-15 years then this result isn't really a terrible surprise.


I served a term on WMFE's board in the early/mid 90s and am also of the opinion that management had a certain arrogance and condescending attitude which prevented them from seeing and planning for the changing broadcast industry landscape.


----------



## Hakemon

Who do I contact when access to a certain website goes down constantly every day, when their web server is never actually going down, as my cell phone can access it fine? I have trace routes to back up this issue. The sites admin won't lift a finger since his site never went down.


So now I want to blame the ISP, because it sure isn't me, I replaced my router and bought my own modem (SB6120), and every other site works fine..


----------



## bluejay

Not sure it is related but we recently had an issue Road Runner not correctly resolving our web name. Our site was up and reachable thru google DNS. The issue we found was that TWC/RR had upgraded their DNS servers and our Name server no longer conformed to the new standard.


----------



## Hakemon

that would have been likely, except i use opendns.. rr's dns servers are slow and a joke. but i was able to resolve the dns anyways, it just kept stopping at the last hop (trace route), yet everyone else made it through that same hop just fine..


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20255498
> 
> 
> From what I've read it seems like they squandered the donation money. They sold it at a dirt-cheap price (less than $5 mil) I think to just take the money and run. I think it's a shame. I have yet to meet anyone who watches religious programming myself, but someone must if they are getting enough to fund it and keep it on the air.



It never ceases to amaze me how may people are willing to give over their hard-earned dollars to shady characters like Claud Bowers! I suppose the only likely candidates to purchase WMFE other than religious operators would have been another Spanish language broadcaster, seeing as all the network affiliates(except local6) already have 'duopoly' channels. An independent commercial channel would have been nice but I guess those are a thing of the past.


----------



## Mark1_M

According to Wikipedia, WESH will be an affiliate for ME-TV. I hope Brighthouse will pick that one up when it happens.


----------



## mgsports

They will and comcast to.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Wasn't WKMG in talks for it?


BHN still has not picked up telefutura HD OTA.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Why is it that I still can't watch ESPN 3 on my Xbox? Bright House is affiliated with them, I have a Gold account, yet I still don't have access to something that I'm supposed to have access to.


It's extremely annoying.


----------



## mgsports

Antenna TV for WKMG I think.


----------



## Nayan

After what seems like an eternal wrestling match between myself and Florida Today, I finally get the paper again! So I can continue to bring you updates, complete with typo's and sexiness when they appear







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


The updates are yours again.


It was one of the best parts of my morning and glad it's back.


Also be sure to look in the Florida Today local and business as that is where BHN has stuck some notices in the Orlando Sentinel.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Thanks for that update and please keep us updated on those OTA channels.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

i used to work for bhn and you all are right about the cust srvc there. i worked

in the cust srvc dept. we were told to never trnsfr the call to a supervisor even

if the cust asked for one.


it was about 5 years ago that we were supposed to add cell phone service to

what we would be offering our custs. you can see how that turned out huh?


if you want a better deal/promo when you call in say sales and then say sales again

and then say new service. thats the only way you are gtd to get sales dept. they

have a lot better deals/promos to give you then cust srvc reps can.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ross,


What kind of discounts would you say we can get?


----------



## HDOrlando

In the TWC-NYC thread, it has been reported that Lifetime HD will be launching May 11.


TWC-NYC does not always launch things on time and while they previously announced it for San Diego a year or two ago, my feeling is this has a little more weight to it.


I never watch Lifetime except for the occasional movie (Amanda Knox, etc) but it would be another major channel off the board and Nayan would be able to watch "Project Runway" in HD.


May Nayan find it one morning and jump for joy.


----------



## Satch Man

Quote:

i used to work for bhn and you all are right about the cust srvc there. i worked

in the cust srvc dept. we were told to never trnsfr the call to a supervisor even

if the cust asked for one.


it was about 5 years ago that we were supposed to add cell phone service to

what we would be offering our custs. you can see how that turned out huh?


if you want a better deal/promo when you call in say sales and then say sales again

and then say new service. thats the only way you are gtd to get sales dept. they

have a lot better deals/promos to give you then cust srvc reps can.
Interesting!


I have some friends who are Bright House Network subs in Florida. So if you call and DO ask to speak to a supervisor, what would or does the CSR say? In my area of Wisconsin, TWC has always been willing to transfer people to a supervisor for an unresolved problem. Why are the BrightHouse Network reps in Florida trained not to do this? This is certainly not the best way to establish a strong customer rapport.


Jack


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

well the promos/discounts all depend on when you call in.


if i was you i would call in about once a month and make sure you get sales

dept and say hey im gonna go to verizon/direct tv etc. b/c they are offering

me a lot better deal then what i currently have with you guys here at bhn.


around july 2010 i called in b/c i lost my 2 premium channels promo and the bill went up to around 150/month for rr/digi cable package with 2 hd dvrs and the 2 prem channels i mentioned. the sales person told me they could give me showtime and tmc 2 years no cost and 1 of the hd dvrs no cost for 1 year i think or maybe 2. i would just have to go to 20mb rr instead of the 7mb rr i had when i called in. so i actually upgraded to faster internet and still got 2 prem channels included and now im paying about 130/mnth. the guy said that the price would be locked for 2 years so that muse mean that the 2nd hd dvr is no cost for those 2 years.


bhn did recently increase their prices for dvr and other stuff. i did check my bill and its still the same. so when you call make sure you find out how long the deal is for and write it down. then right around the time its about to expire call in and do the same thing and you will find out what current promos/deals they have.


i think before those 2 prem channels deal expired i was paying about 130 to 140 mnth so i didnt really get a cheaper deal then my last one but i did stop the big price increase i was about to get. i also now have faster internet.


the only thing is when they not cust's accounts those notes only stay on the bhn comp screens for 6 months. thats why i say make sure you write down what the sales person told you as far as what you are getting and how long it will last.


if you change anything in the future you will lose your current deal so its a good idea to keep it till it expirs even if you want to get rid of a dvr or whatever.


they do always offer the 3 in 1 deal w/phone, rr, and digi cable but that deal does not include prem channels, dvrs, etc.


also a lot of people think verizon's 3 in 1 deal is a lot cheaper than bhn's deal but its not b/c a lot of people will have say 3 to 4 tvs in their house. say you only want 2 of those tvs to have either cable box and/or dvr box.with bhn the other tvs get the basic cable up to like channel 99 at no cost.


with verizon every single tv you have in your house you have to pay for. say you have same family as above all the tvs that do not have cable boxes on them have to pay for just the basic cable. i think its around 5 to 8 bucks a months per tv but im not sure. i just know when my brother in law went to go with the verizon deal when they came to his house he found out what im talking about and he cxld it a day or 2 after he got it b/c of that. i think at that time he had like up to 7 days to cxl it. funny thing is in the meantime bhn calls up and offers him a better deal than what he had before hd cxld bhn to go to verizon so it worked out good for him to make a long story over lol.


i know that people say verizon had better pic quality and channels and i do agree about channels b/c they still have hdnet and hdnet movie channels and bhn doesnt. the only thing is that verizon cust srvc sucks. when you call up bhn cust srvc they do schedule truck to come out for whatever problem you have. verizon is a diff story there.


if only you could combine the best parts of bhn and verizon we would all have a great system.


another thing is say bhn guy comes out and he doesnt make it there during the 2 or 4 hr timeframe just call bhn cust srvc up and tell them that and they will give you a 20 dollar credit on your next bill. not sure how it works with verizon.


and if you do get bad cust srvc from a bhn cust srvc rep just ask for a supervisor and you will either get 1 then or they will have a sup call you back and they will give you something to fix it.


you can go to either bhn site or the www.tampahdtv.com site to find out what diff items just got price increases. they are basically the yearly higher prices that a lot of companies charge to you. its like right before the summer blockbusters come out you will see the movie multiplexes raise ticket prices and concession prices. this is why a lot of us are making our own ht systems.


i go out to movie theater about 1 to 2 times a year now b/c of all this happening. i do bring in my own food and drinks also. i do usually do a 2 for 1 or on a rare occasion a 3 for 1. it used to be that the movie theaters didnt care when people did that b/c the cust usually ended up buying more food and drinks. i was told that nowadays they are trying to stop people from doing it.


well that was a long story kept long lol


p.s. my sister went out and saw a movie one time at the multiplex and after it was over she went to cust srvc and said she hated the movie. she pretty much demanded her money back so they gave her a free ticket for a future movie. that is one of the funniest stories ive ever heard. her logic was that somehow someone made her believe that you get a money back gtd. she chose the movie. its not like she went there and went to the counter and they told her which movie to see right?


----------



## HDOrlando

ESPN Deportes HD was added on BHN Bakersfield.


It is now a possibility for us. I'll update the chart a few pages back.


I smell another announcement coming within a month given the news about Lifetime HD and ESPN Deportes HD, the possibilities that have been stacking up and the pace we are getting stuff this year (13 HD Channels by May 9).


Here is a link to the list with possibilities

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post20234688 


I'm glad Nayan is back looking through the paper for us again. It will be a real help to us all.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ross In Florida,


Very interesting.


I think I'll be PMing you with more questions later this month.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20292204
> 
> 
> Ross In Florida,
> 
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> 
> I think I'll be PMing you with more questions later this month.



Great tips Ross,


Thank you!


Jack


----------



## Jay Stew

Would anyone know what the bitrates are for each HD channel?


----------



## Nayan

What is up with Channel 2 (WESH)?!? It has been horrid day and night with pixilation, dropping both audio and picture on both HD and SD. I have had no issues with any other channels doing this and I'd hate for a tech to come out just for one channel but man it's driving me nuts! I watch it on Sundays and Tuesdays but now I've resorted to having to watch my shows on-demand, where they work fine, but I'd like to watch them when they're actually on.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Stew* /forum/post/20302261
> 
> 
> Would anyone know what the bitrates are for each HD channel?



No expert but the maximum rate is ~19.3 mbps. You might get that rate from an OTA station if they don't run sub channels. The more sub channels the lower the bit rate. Also, most cable/satellite companies compress the signal to add more channels to the same space as do some cable channels such as HBO. By way of comparison, the max bit rate for Blu-ray is around 48 mbps if memory serves. BHN seems to use less compression than most e.g Comcast.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is up with Channel 2 (WESH)?!? It has been horrid day and night with pixilation, dropping both audio and picture on both HD and SD. I have had no issues with any other channels doing this and I'd hate for a tech to come out just for one channel but man it's driving me nuts! I watch it on Sundays and Tuesdays but now I've resorted to having to watch my shows on-demand, where they work fine, but I'd like to watch them when they're actually on.



Not happening here. Still going on?


----------



## Nayan

Yep







. Somethings either going on with the feed or it's on my end. But wouldn't it affect other channels and not just one if it was me? I guess I'll have to get on the horn and give them a call.


----------



## allowiches

Nayan: WESH 2 is not coming in clear.

CSR: I'm sorry to hear you are having troubles. Could you rebbot your unit?

Nayan: (After 5 minute wait for reboot) That didn't work.

CRS: I'm sorry to hear that. We will have to schedule a technician to come to you house. We have a slot on Monday between 10 and 12.

Nayan: Fine


Monday at 10:15:

Technician calls: We found a problem in your neighborhood and have fixed it. Could you check to see if it is working properly?

Nayan: Yes it is.


I have been through this SO many times. I don't understand why they cant check out the "neighborhood" when you call.


----------



## Nayan

Funny thing is I had to go out earlier and when I came home there were trucks around the corner. I'll try it later today and see if they fixed it. But I agree with you, that's how the conversations go and it would be nice if they'd do a neighborhood check.


Update: It's finally fixed! I guess a few others around were having issues besides myself.


----------



## HDOrlando

DIY Network and Cooking Channel are now available on HD Showcase Channel 1501.


It's nice to see the options expanding with the HD OD stuff.


In addition, HBO HD On Demand Channel 1400 and Cinemax HD On Demand Channel 1420 launch on Wednesday.


I've been doing "The Trick" on HBO HD OD and the options are almost identical to the SD version.


The only things that are different is anything that has been added since the Legal Notice is up there but anything before that is on the SD but not on the HD channel.


As new stuff comes in, I've seen it come in on both channels.


They also have SD stuff that they list in the description as upconverted to HD so that is nice.


Not sure what is on Cinemax as I do not have it.


Has anyone done "The Trick" on Movie Pass HD On Demand Channel 1394?


It might be available to someone who has it. I'm not getting it till I see the template for FearNet HD Channel 1393 available via "The Trick" or a confirmation that it is up.


Does anyone have The Movie Pass?


----------



## Nayan

I don't have a box that will allow me to do the trick so I can't check







. I am glad they are adding more stuff to the On-Demand though, as it's nice to go back and watch something again or see what I missed. I am really liking the Look-Back too.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Just found out in the chart thread that SiTV HD is announced for a TWC system. It has been added to the possibilities page a few pages back.


In addition, quite a few systems have announced Lifetime HD as a coming addition.


I do expect Lifetime HD to possibly be announced in the next legal notice. It would knock out another major channel.


In addition, they have announced ESPN Deportes HD for a number of systems and BHN Bakersfield already has it.


----------



## Nayan

It would be nice if BH gave our Spanish viewers a ton of love in the next couple updates. They've been waiting a long time for some of the channels in HD and to put them in the lineup would be great.


I posted my opinion of Velocity in my blog this morning and more I think about the madder I get. The link is in my sig.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Agreed and they have stuff available to them to do this.


Galavision HD is available on the TWC carriage deals and even two BHN systems (Bakersfield and Birmingham) have it.


Telefutura HD has been available OTA about a year and BHN has not made a deal to re-trans it here. It is done so in other BHN markets with much smaller spanish speaking populations.


ESPN Deportes HD just started becoming available. I have a gut this will be in our next update.


Telemundo HD I do not believe it is available re-trans in this market but is in other markets.


Fox Deportes HD should be out soon and I think it is a positive sign that the SD versionwas moved to digital basic.


Si TV HD could be another possibility.


The Spanish speaking community has really gotten the shaft though and when they used to have an office nearby to pay bills, it was mostly spanish speaking people in line. They really should give a good HD update to them as they have waited and deserve it. People in this thread ask about it a lot. There is no excuse not to re-trans Telefutura HD and to not pick up Galavision HD when Birmingham, Alabama has it.


BHN needs to get on the ball here.


I'm ticked about HD Theater going away. I remember when we had very few HD channels and now one of the originals is gone. Hopefully, Sunrise Earth will move to another Discovery network. maybe put it on Discovery Fit and Health when/if it goes HD?


Velocity sickens me though and how they will cater to the wealthiest 2 or 3 % of this country. I wish they'd put this channel on a pay package (Maybe HD Pak if they are allowed) like other providers (Dish, other cable co's) and let the rich people pay for it.


At least they won't ever pick up Wealth TV after they tried to sue TWC/BHN. That channel would probably be on a pay package but would sicken me even more. The disparity between the haves and the rest of us is terrible.


Then again, I do want NBC Universal and Smithsonian off of the HD Pak and adding Velocity there would probably keep it alive. Still ticked FearNet did not get put on that package as I also wanted to get those two channels.


That's my rant.


----------



## Sgooter

IMO, the worst mistake BHN (or TWC?) has ever made was to delete HDNet from their channel lineup. I still miss HDNet; the best all-around HD programming I've ever seen.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/20325960
> 
> 
> IMO, the worst mistake BHN (or TWC?) has ever made was to delete HDNet from their channel lineup. I still miss HDNet; the best all-around HD programming I've ever seen.



I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## dsinger

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nayan* 
i couldn't agree with you more.
+100


----------



## mgsports

Channels shouldn't be deleted.


----------



## Barry928

For me the loss of HDNet Movies was the bigger disappointment. HDNet and HDNet Movies should go back on the HD tier.


----------



## HDOrlando

HDNet has been dropped by a few cable systems.


The reason it was pulled is BHN did not want to put HDNet on Digital Basic. HDNet Movies would have stayed on the HD Pak.


It would be nice if they could work out a deal. They are bringing back FearNet but then again, that's going on the Movie Pass. Getting something on Digital basic is a lot harder to do especially given HDNet's price.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just saw a TWC legal notice for yuma and since their legal notices are similar to ours, I found some interesting tidbits on the month to month deals.

*Lifetime* was *not* on there so it is possible an agreement on a long-term deal was indeed finally reached. Current TV was not on their either but the Yuma system might not have that. Regardless, Lifetime HD is probably coming soon which will knock out a major HD channel we do not have yet.


However, Penthouse, TEN, CMT, Planet Green and Investigation Discovery are now there.


Nothing really ever gets pulled but would hate it if I.D. went away.


We will find out within the next 1 1/2 weeks when we will be getting another legal notice. It is great to have Nayan back posting them.


Finally, it's past 5:00 AM and HBO HD OD and Cinemax HD OD are not up in the guide yet. I remember when Primetime HD OD was not up till like 7 AM so it's probably a similar situation when only an OD channel is going up.


----------



## Nayan

I would really like to see the month-to-month list shrink. It stinks when you have a channel you watch all the time show up on the list and may go away. Both cable and sat systems should do everything they can to keep and get new channels, especially in this economy when more and more folks are cutting the cable cord for online streaming of their shows.


----------



## xxfury2xx

So Discovery HD Theater is going to turn into that Velocity garbage?


It's pretty annoying getting some useless channel that shows a bunch of stuff I'll never be able to afford, yet I can't even watch the majority of Spanish language channels in HD. I'm pretty sure that there are more Spanish language speakers in the area than there are crazy rich dudes.


I thought BHN would have gotten the Spanish language stuff in HD by now.


----------



## mgsports

No it's going into another Men's Channel.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/20330679
> 
> 
> So Discovery HD Theater is going to turn into that Velocity garbage?
> 
> 
> It's pretty annoying getting some useless channel that shows a bunch of stuff I'll never be able to afford, yet I can't even watch the majority of Spanish language channels in HD. I'm pretty sure that there are more Spanish language speakers in the area than there are crazy rich dudes.
> 
> 
> I thought BHN would have gotten the Spanish language stuff in HD by now.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/20330698
> 
> 
> No it's going into another Men's Channel.



Velocity is going to be the new name for Discovery HD Theater.

http://hd.engadget.com/2011/04/14/di...on-programmin/


----------



## Nayan

It's going to be a channel for rich guys to boast that their cars costs as much as a small nation. It really makes me angry they are doing this.


----------



## HDOrlando

8:30 PM and still no HBO HD OD or Cinemax HD OD uploaded.


Bakersfield has HBO HD OD so there should not be any delay.


This is the third delay since September on a channel.


----------



## loudo38

Question about BHN. I have DirecTV and couldn't answer this question for a new neighbor. He wanted to know if you have NESN, on BHN, are the pro sports (Red Sox & Bruins) blacked out, in less you have EI or CI packages?


I know with DirecTV you need CI & MLB to get them, and assumed it was the same with BHN but was not 100% sure.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20333638
> 
> 
> 8:30 PM and still no HBO HD OD or Cinemax HD OD uploaded.
> 
> 
> Bakersfield has HBO HD OD so there should not be any delay.
> 
> 
> This is the third delay since September on a channel.



I just called CS. Was told there is a problem getting the new channels to appear in the directory. The "techs know about and are working on it"


Really!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudo38* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question about BHN. I have DirecTV and couldn't answer this question for a new neighbor. He wanted to know if you have NESN, on BHN, are the pro sports (Red Sox & Bruins) blacked out, in less you have EI or CI packages?
> 
> 
> I know with DirecTV you need CI & MLB to get them, and assumed it was the same with BHN but was not 100% sure.



Games are blacked out.


----------



## HDOrlando

RUQRU: Thanks for the info. I just called a while ago and it's apprantly the issue and apparently the techs are going to work on it.


On NESN, they do need to get the national guide up and not the regional guide as it confuses people.


----------



## cam94z28

Has anyone had random shows overlapping each other lately?


I have had bits of several DVR'd HD shows that will pixelate, and in the middle of the pixelation I will see another channel. I believe i saw "top shot" overlapping over "larry the cable guy, only in america" the other day. I have an older 8300HD box.


----------



## HDOrlando

HBO HD OD and Cinemax HD OD are still not up in the guide.


Tampa Bay has them listed in their lineup and am waiting for confirmation on if they are uploaded there.


It's probably a technical issue and apparently they are working on it so both channels could be up soon.


Hopefully, they do not have this problem when FearNet HD and Movie Pass HD OD join the lineup on May 9.


----------



## Nayan

I still don't see them and it's going on 4 p.m. Must be having a glitch or something.


----------



## HDOrlando

And now they even have them up on the channel lineup on the site although they have Cinemax HD OD in Showtime HD OD's slot on 1440 instead of 1420.


It probably is a glitch and hopefully it will be fixed soon not only so I do not have to do "The Trick" but for when FearNet HD and Movie Pass HD OD launch.


Note: Apparently On Demand updates can take 24-48 hours to upload. We will see if it uploads tomorrow. Then, I can update the channel list on the other page but won't re-post until the next legal notice sometime from tomorrow to the following Friday.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20338376
> 
> 
> And now they even have them up on the channel lineup on the site although they have Cinemax HD OD in Showtime HD OD's slot on 1440 instead of 1420.



I just checked the channel lineup on the BHN website and it does *not* show 1400 or 1420.


Where did you see this.


Still not on the channel lineup but available using the trick method.


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U,


They were there yesterday but looks like they have been removed. This could be a sign of a further delay.


R-U-Q-R-U: Do you have the Movie Pass by any chance?


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


I found something on the channel changes page

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/channel-changes 


We get HBO HD On Demand on Monday (4/25) and Cinemax HD On Demand on Thursday (4/28)


Although they have Cinemax HD OD on 1440 when it really will be on 1420.


We will see on Monday if the first comes through. I'd love to be able to update the channel list.


----------



## Nayan

I was wondering when they would show up







.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20342888
> 
> 
> R-U-Q-R-U,
> 
> 
> They were there yesterday but looks like they have been removed. This could be a sign of a further delay.
> 
> 
> R-U-Q-R-U: Do you have the Movie Pass by any chance?



Yes.


Thanks for pointing out the new live dates. I was wondering how a "glitch" in the on screen listing could take so long to repair.


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U: Could you do the Trick on 1394 and let us know what is on there?


Thanks!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> R-U-Q-R-U: Could you do the Trick on 1394 and let us know what is on there?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's a Bright House info channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's slated to be Movie Pass HD OD.


You did "The Trick" on it right?


----------



## chdwil

Ya did the trick, it's showing bright house info as of now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks chdwil!


Supposedly, it will have a bunch of movies on it.


The Channel along with Fearnet are scheduled to launch two weeks from tomorrow (Monday).


Hope both will be up on time and then we get notice of some additions in the legal notice which likely will be out on Friday.


At worst, we will officially find out lifetime is off the month to monthers with a possibility Lifetime HD is on the way with some goodies.


We shall see...................


----------



## Hakemon

Huh, looks like there was a short outage this morning..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUvJn-pSizs


----------



## HDOrlando

Unfortunately, they do not give credits for that anymore.


I remember back in December of 08 when it was out one afternoon. That same time U-Verse was coming into the area and boy did we get some goodies.


1) A service credit


2) Free Showtime till end of January which did not get de-activated until a few days into February.


3) 4 HD Channels FX HD, Syfy HD, Travel Channel HD and USA HD launched a few early.


4) After the ball dropped, we finally got FS Florida after over 20 years.


Unfortunately, we get nothing but it is amazing to remember how little we had in HD 2 1/2 years ago.


On another note, HBO HD OD is still not up in the guide. Will it be up today as re-scheduled? Who knows!


----------



## HDOrlando

It's 7:15 AM and no HBO HD OD.


Prob not happening today. Sick of doing "The Trick" on it.


----------



## HDOrlando

I just woke up for a bit and decided to turn on the TV. I punch in 1400 and HBO HD OD is up.


Nice to know that's done.


Also, all of the out of Market RSN's YES, NESN, FS Detroit, FS Wisconsin, SportSouth except Prime ticket have the national channel guides so that should create less confusion.


----------



## Nayan

Can someone point me in the right direction? Late last night sometime the modem light on my router started flashing. My son said he could still connect to the 'net and to online games but I tried this morning and nothing. Right now though I am on, it's still flashing and my other computer can't connect at all. The modem is fine and my phone works, it's just the router can't seem to connect even after rebooting both and rebooting the computers. What do I need to look at next? Cable? Router itself? Argh!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction? Late last night sometime the modem light on my router started flashing. My son said he could still connect to the 'net and to online games but I tried this morning and nothing. Right now though I am on, it's still flashing and my other computer can't connect at all. The modem is fine and my phone works, it's just the router can't seem to connect even after rebooting both and rebooting the computers. What do I need to look at next? Cable? Router itself? Argh!



Could be the Ethernet cable.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20358516
> 
> 
> Could be the Ethernet cable.



I tried new cables, rebooting, etc. and that didn't work. Mr. Nayan always has negative things to say about my spare computer parts but trust me when I say they come in handy. I just happened to have an extra router so I gave that a shot. Bingo! It was my router (and I had it just about a year too







), so I'll have to get another wireless one later this week, but for now I am back in business.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20358680
> 
> 
> I tried new cables, rebooting, etc. and that didn't work. Mr. Nayan always has negative things to say about my spare computer parts but trust me when I say they come in handy. I just happened to have an extra router so I gave that a shot. Bingo! It was my router (and I had it just about a year too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so I'll have to get another wireless one later this week, but for now I am back in business.



You could try resetting the router to factory defaults or upgrading its firmware. Sometimes that will fix it.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks for the reply. I tried new firmware, resetting to factory, playing with the settings, doing a little dance, etc. Nothing worked, it's dead. So I'll have to get one tomorrow. Now the question is, which one to get?


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm going to re-post the list after we get the legal notice this week.


Do you feel the 3-D channels ESPN 3-D and 3-D Special events 1 and 2 (1770 and 1771) should be on the HD list and count?


Please share your thoughts.


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
I'm going to re-post the list after we get the legal notice this week.


Do you feel the 3-D channels ESPN 3-D and 3-D Special events 1 and 2 (1770 and 1771) should be on the HD list and count?


Please share your thoughts.
I would do it as I count those channels as HD channels that my system has.


----------



## allowiches

Nayan - Sometimes the router companies will exchange a dead router with a rebuilt for a small fee. I have done this in the past and I keep it in the box as a spare for when the current router dies (they always do). Just call the 800 number. You may have to go through all the BS of resetting and such (just like BHN support). But hey, a rebuilt router for twenty-five bucks ain't bad.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/20362611
> 
> 
> Nayan - Sometimes the router companies will exchange a dead router with a rebuilt for a small fee. I have done this in the past and I keep it in the box as a spare for when the current router dies (they always do). Just call the 800 number. You may have to go through all the BS of resetting and such (just like BHN support). But hey, a rebuilt router for twenty-five bucks ain't bad.



I didn't know that! See, you guys really are the best. I'm gonna give Belkin a call now







.


UPDATE: Ugh, they were no help at all. They could fix it, but they wanted me to send it FedEx and pay $40 plus the shipping charge, in which they would send me a refurbished one. I just bought one for less than that at Wallymart this morning. It was worth a shot anyway, so now I am fully back up and running with my new one.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I think I might just do that.


Nayan: Nice that worked out.


Update: I did not see a legal notice so it will be in tomorrow's (Friday's) paper. If I had to guess, Lifetime HD, Oxygen HD, ESPN Deportes HD, Galavision HD, Sundance HD and the 3 new HD Showtimes are prime candidates although it might just be the month to month stuff and getting confirmation on the new stuff on the list and the deletion of Lifetime on it. Either way, I do expect some word soon on Lifetime HD as the major stuff last year (Viacom Suite, Fox Soccer/Plus, etc) came pretty quickly after it became available last year.


In addition, looks like Cinemax HD On Demand will be up during the late morning (HBO went up Monday at around 10 AM) or afternoon. Not like I have it but always like to grow the list.


Cinemax HD OD is up as of this afternoon.


May we get something tomorrow.


----------



## George903

Long legal notice in April 29 Florida Today. Too busy watching Royal wedding to summarize it so will try later unless others get there first.


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


I see it too.


They really maxed out what they could add and Spanish speaking audiences is going to be extremely happy.


Almost all of my predictions came true and were going to be nearing 170 HD channels by the end of June.


The carriage deals are going to be pretty maxed outside of West Coast premiums with a few exceptions that I'll post about later.


Nayan will be posting it in a few hours but do not worry about the channel number changes as that will be detailed on the channel change page on the BHN website. They even announced channel location changes that happened yesterday.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20372115
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> 
> I see it too.
> 
> 
> They really maxed out what they could add and Spanish speaking audiences is going to be extremely happy.
> 
> 
> Almost all of my predictions came true and were going to be nearing 170 HD channels by the end of June.
> 
> 
> The carriage deals are going to be pretty maxed outside of West Coast premiums with a few exceptions that I'll post about later.
> 
> 
> Nayan will be posting it in a few hours but do not worry about the channel number changes as that will be detailed on the channel change page on the BHN website. They even announced channel location changes that happened yesterday.




can you go ahead and post the legal notice as im curious as to what spanish channels yall are getting?


----------



## Nayan

Beginning on or after June 1st, the following new channels will be delivered on the SDV system:


TV Guide Network channel-channel 178

ESPN Deportes HD-channels 1132 and 1914

Bloomberg HD-channel 1221

Lifetime HD (about darn time!!)-channel 1273

Oxygen HD- channel 1271

TV Guide Network HD- channel 1296

Galavision HD- channel 1917


New channels for Nuestros Canales:


CentroAmerica- channel 907

OnceTV Mexico- channel 909

Cine Mexicano- channel 912

Sopresa- channel 921

EWTN en Espanol- channel 924

Latele Novela Network- channel 932

TV Venezuala- channel 934

Ecuavisa- channel 935

TV Columbia- channel 937

Television Domenicana- channel 938

Fox Deportes HD- channel 1915


Beginning on or after June 29th,the following new channels will be delivered on the SDV system:


Fox Movie channel HD- Movie Pass Channel 1375

Thriller Max East HD- channel 1424

WMAX East HD- 1425

@MAX East HD- channel 1426

5Star MAX East HD- channel 1427

OuterMAX East HD- channel 1428

Showtime Women East HD- channel 1444

Showtime Beyond East HD- channel 1445

Showtime Next East HD- channel 1446


Effective June 1st, Answers on Demand Channel 600 will no longer be available.


Effective on or after June 1st, SoapNet will be available only on the Digital Basic service on channel 158 and no longer available on channel 54.


Effective on or after June 1st, Telefutura HD will launch on channel 1903.


There is also a LONG list of channels that will be doubled and moved, mostly the Spanish programming that will be all grouped into the 900's. Finally our Spanish channel friends will get some BH love and we get Lifetime!


----------



## HDOrlando

It's great to have you back posting the notices Nayan.


That's 17 new HD channels and a bunch of goodies for our Spanish speaking audience. They really deserved this update.


As you will all see in the next post, the possibilities is really maxed out.


I do wonder why Gospel Music Channel which Hal Boedeker of the Sentinel said was real popular when added in 09 has not been added in HD.


It got passed over in the December update too.


You have to wonder what's up with that and no I'm not a viewer of the channel.


The Weather Channel HD and RFD-TV HD are the other two on other BHN systems but not ours. I expect us to eventually get RFD-TV SD/HD but The Weather Channel HD probably has something to do with the month to month deal like Lifetime HD probably did. How many systems have close to 170 HD channels and no Weather Channel HD?


After June 29, we will have all of the East HD versions of HBO, Cinemax, Showtime (Family Zone is not available in HD yet) and TMC. I think we would have gotten the main west coast Cinemax had they had channel room in the Cinemax SD section but after relocating movie pass SD stuff from that area, I expect they will shuffle things sometime this year. It along with Indie Plex HD, Retro Plex HD and HD PPV Events 2 HD are the only HD channels Tampa Bay has that we do not. I mention this because Orlando and Tampa Bay are reportedly the same division now.


Starz is where BHN is weak in premiums. they should be able to add more HD Starz but apparently are not.


In addition, here are some Month to month agreement changes


New To List: Ovation

Off The list: EWTN and Lifetime


I thought I.D. CMT, Planet green and two porn channels would join the agreements but i guessed not.


EWTN, which we got HD version of in December, probably was settled with the addition of the spanish speaking version of EWTN and that's why it is off the list. Lifetime is also off the list and now were suddenly getting the HD channel.


In the end, they really maxed out here and my predictions were true with the Sundance HD possibility being the only miss but that will eventually be added.


Let's hope they keep up this outstanding pace with more carriage agreements.


After the first half of the year, BHN will have added 30 new HD channels.


Way to go BHN!


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the updated channel list along with possibilities effective May 9, June 1 and June 29

*New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities*


152 Current HD Channels (BHN Orlando might not officially count BayNews9)

8 Announced For June 1 (ESPN Deportes HD, Bloomberg HD, Lifetime HD, Oxygen HD, TV Guide Network HD, Galavision HD, Fox Deportes HD, Telefutura HD)

9 Announced For June 29 (Fox Movie Channel HD, ThrillerMax East HD, WMAX East HD, @Max East HD, 5StarMAX East HD, OuterMAX East HD, Showtime Women East HD, Showtime Beyond East HD, Showtime Next East HD)

1 Announced but Delayed (FS Ohio HD)

1 HD channel not in BHN HD channel count (Adult OD HD)

*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*


1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WMFE (PBS) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC (PBS) HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD (June 1)

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed Indefinitely)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pak)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1221 Bloomberg HD (June 1)

1226 C-SPAN HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1271 Oxygen HD (June 1)

1272 WE tv HD

1273 Lifetime HD (June 1)

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1291 Tru TV HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1296 TV Guide Network HD (June 1)

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1340 EWTN HD

1354 Reelz HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (Movie Pass) (June 29)

1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand (Moving to 1368 On June 29)

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)

1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)

1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass)

1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Movie Pass)

1400 HBO HD On Demand

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1420 Cinemax HD On Demand

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1424 ThrillerMax East HD (June 29)

1425 WMAX East HD (June 29)

1426 @Max East HD (June 29)

1427 5StarMAX East HD (June 29)

1428 OuterMAX East HD (June 29)

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD (June 29)

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD (June 29)

1446 Showtime Next East HD (June 29)

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1772 ESPN 3-D ($10 3-D Pass)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1816 Game 2 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand

1903 Telefutura HD (June 1)

1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros Canales) (June 1)

1917 Galavision HD (June 1)

*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)*


1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.


1851- Fox Sports PPV HD- Has popped up once or twice.


1770 and 1771- Special Event 3-D channels. These will likely be in the 3-D Pass with ESPN 3-D.

*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Gospel Music Channel HD

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

The Weather Channel HD (Might need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

*PPV*


Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

*Premium Networks*


HBO 2 West HD

HBO Comedy West HD

HBO Family West HD

HBO Latino West HD

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Zone West HD

Cinemax West HD

ActionMax West HD

MoreMax West HD

ThrillerMax West HD

Showtime Beyond West HD

Showtime Next West HD

Showtime Women West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Starz West HD

Indie Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Retro Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

*Out of Market Regional Sports Networks*


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS North HD

FS South HD (Note: This might confused on lineups as SportSouth)

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD

QVC HD

Sundance HD

*Premium Networks*


Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

*Announced for Time Warner Systems*


Nuvo TV HD (Formerly SiTV HD starting July 4)


*Announced But May Not Materalize*


Pentagon Channel HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)

TVLand HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)


*BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

MoviePlex

Ovation TV

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel (Available in HD)

Zee TV

Zap2it

*Channels That Neither Bright House or Time Warner Cable Have*


Cars.TV-HD

CatholicTV

Centric-HD

Comedy.TV-HD

Epix-HD

Epix2-HD

ES.TV-HD

Fashion TV-HD

Fuel-HD

Funimation-HD

Halogen-HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

Hustler-HD

LOGO-HD

MTN-HD

MyDestination.TV-HD

NFL Network-HD

NFL Redzone-HD

Pets.TV-HD

Recipe.TV-HD

RTV-HD

Shorts HD

Sony Movie Channel-HD

Sprout-HD

TBN-HD

Wealth TV-HD

World Fishing Network-HD



*Rumored To Be Launching*


BBN-HD

BE Network-HD

BTNC-HD

Chiller-HD

Disney Junior-HD (SOAPnet) --- (Channel Launching in 2012)

FLIX-HD

Fox College Sports-HD

HBCU-HD

ION Life-HD

MTV2-HD

Qubo-HD

ShowFamilyZone-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

Sleuth-HD

Universal Sports Network-HD


----------



## Sgooter

Thanks for posting this channel list - very helpful.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Today certainly turned out to be an awesome Friday. After waiting for such a long time we're finally getting Galavision and Telefutura in HD. To make my world perfect they would add NHK World HD, but I'm not holding my breath. I'm just happy that I'll be able to enjoy the 2011 Gold Cup in glorious HD.


Thanks to Nayan and HDOrlando for their hard work in posting these updates, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## VGPOP

Ironically, Telemundo HD was the first Spanish network to go live on its HD programming (well before Univision HD) and it's the last we will get.


----------



## VGPOP

Give me all remaining Starz HD channels and the sports package to show all games in HD (NBA League Pass, MLB Extra innings, etc), and I am personally set.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/20372717
> 
> 
> Today certainly turned out to be an awesome Friday. After waiting for such a long time we're finally getting Galavision and Telefutura in HD. To make my world perfect they would add NHK World HD, but I'm not holding my breath. I'm just happy that I'll be able to enjoy the 2011 Gold Cup in glorious HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Nayan and HDOrlando for their hard work in posting these updates, it's greatly appreciated.



Yes it is an awesome day! I am so glad BH finally gave our Spanish program folks some major love this time around as I was feeling sorry for you for getting passed by all the time.


VG I agree it's be nice to have ALL the Sports in-demand in HD. You could almost guarantee that the subscription rates would go up in that case.


I'm glad you enjoy the updates and I couldn't do it without HDOrlando. :::hugs:::


----------



## mgsports

The Golf ChannelE,Style,Encore,Starz,Fuse and TRueTV are in HD because I get them on Comcast Olathe in HD and Orlando might to or will in the future.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/20373366
> 
> 
> The Golf ChannelE,Style,Encore,Starz,Fuse and TRueTV are in HD because I get them on Comcast Olathe in HD and Orlando might to or will in the future.



BHN currently has all of these channels on the Orlando lineup in HD. They are on a month to month basis due to contract talks and may be removed at any time.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/20373492
> 
> 
> BHN currently has all of these channels on the Orlando lineup in HD. They are on a month to month basis due to contract talks and may be removed at any time.



Just because they are on a month-to-month doesn't mean they'll go away. They could, but more often than not they either remain as a monthly or they get a contract signed. I really don't think it's in BH's or any other providers interest to remove channels at this time, especially since there are more folks cutting the cord, so to speak. To lose channels, even niche ones, could be a disaster. Isn't it Dish that has removed some of the more popular HD channels due to a dispute? Their lineup actually looks pretty grim and I'd hate to be a subscriber over there now.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20374061
> 
> 
> Just because they are on a month-to-month doesn't mean they'll go away. They could, but more often than not they either remain as a monthly or they get a contract signed. I really don't think it's in BH's or any other providers interest to remove channels at this time, especially since there are more folks cutting the cord, so to speak. To lose channels, even niche ones, could be a disaster. Isn't it Dish that has removed some of the more popular HD channels due to a dispute? Their lineup actually looks pretty grim and I'd hate to be a subscriber over there now.



If the channel tells BHN they can no longer carry their programming, they would have to pull the plug on it. That's why I said they may be removed at any time.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20372235
> 
> 
> Here is the updated channel list along with possibilities effective May 9, June 1 and June 29
> 
> *New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities*
> 
> 
> 150 Current HD Channels (BHN Orlando might not officially count BayNews9)
> 
> 2 Announced for May 9 (Fearnet HD and Movie Pass On Demand HD)
> 
> 8 Announced For June 1 (ESPN Deportes HD, Bloomberg HD, Lifetime HD, Oxygen HD, TV Guide Network HD, Galavision HD, Fox Deportes HD, Telefutura HD)
> 
> 9 Announced For June 29 (Fox Movie Channel HD, ThrillerMax East HD, WMAX East HD, @Max East HD, 5StarMAX East HD, OuterMAX East HD, Showtime Women East HD, Showtime Beyond East HD, Showtime Next East HD)
> 
> 1 Announced but Delayed (FS Ohio HD)
> 
> 1 HD channel not in BHN HD channel count (Adult OD HD)
> 
> *Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*
> 
> 
> 1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD
> 
> 1015 WGN America HD
> 
> 1016 WOPX (ION) HD
> 
> 1018 WVEN (Univision) HD
> 
> 1020 WESH (NBC) HD
> 
> 1024 WMFE (PBS) HD
> 
> 1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD
> 
> 1035 WOFL (Fox) HD
> 
> 1050 WDSC (PBS) HD
> 
> 1060 WKMG (CBS) HD
> 
> 1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD
> 
> 1080 WKCF (The CW) HD
> 
> 1090 WFTV (ABC) HD
> 
> 1102 Nickelodeon HD
> 
> 1105 Disney Channel HD
> 
> 1107 Disney XD HD
> 
> 1108 The Hub HD
> 
> 1121 ABC Family HD
> 
> 1122 Hallmark Channel HD
> 
> 1123 HD Movies On Demand
> 
> 1127 ESPN HD
> 
> 1128 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 1129 ESPN News HD
> 
> 1131 ESPN U HD
> 
> 1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD (June 1)
> 
> 1137 CBS College Sports HD
> 
> 1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1140 NBA TV HD
> 
> 1141 MLB Network HD
> 
> 1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1147 Bright House Sports Network HD
> 
> 1148 Sun Sports HD
> 
> 1149 FOX Sports Florida HD
> 
> 1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1152 Versus HD
> 
> 1153 Speed HD
> 
> 1154 Golf Channel HD
> 
> 1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1159 Fox Soccer HD
> 
> 1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1161 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed Indefinitely)
> 
> 1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)
> 
> 1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pak)
> 
> 1209 Bay News 9 HD
> 
> 1214 FOX News Channel HD
> 
> 1215 CNN HD
> 
> 1216 HLN HD
> 
> 1218 MSNBC HD
> 
> 1219 CNBC HD
> 
> 1220 FOX Business News HD
> 
> 1221 Bloomberg HD (June 1)
> 
> 1226 C-SPAN HD
> 
> 1233 TV One HD
> 
> 1234 BET HD
> 
> 1235 Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 1236 TBS HD
> 
> 1237 TNT HD
> 
> 1238 USA Network HD
> 
> 1239 A&E HD
> 
> 1240 Bio HD
> 
> 1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)
> 
> 1242 History Channel HD
> 
> 1243 History International HD
> 
> 1246 Investigation Discovery HD
> 
> 1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD
> 
> 1250 HGTV HD
> 
> 1252 Food Network HD
> 
> 1253 The Cooking Channel HD
> 
> 1254 DIY HD
> 
> 1255 TLC HD
> 
> 1256 Discovery Channel HD
> 
> 1259 Animal Planet HD
> 
> 1260 National Geographic Channel HD
> 
> 1262 Nat Geo WILD HD
> 
> 1264 Planet Green HD
> 
> 1265 Science Channel HD
> 
> 1267 Travel Channel HD
> 
> 1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD
> 
> 1271 Oxygen HD (June 1)
> 
> 1272 WE tv HD
> 
> 1273 Lifetime HD (June 1)
> 
> 1278 BBC America HD
> 
> 1280 GSN HD
> 
> 1282 Cartoon Network HD
> 
> 1283 FX HD
> 
> 1284 G4 HD
> 
> 1285 Spike HD
> 
> 1286 Syfy HD
> 
> 1291 Tru TV HD
> 
> 1292 Comedy Central HD
> 
> 1293 E! HD
> 
> 1294 Style HD
> 
> 1295 Bravo HD
> 
> 1296 TV Guide Network HD (June 1)
> 
> 1300 Palladia HD
> 
> 1301 MTV HD
> 
> 1306 VH1 HD
> 
> 1311 Fuse HD
> 
> 1314 CMT HD
> 
> 1316 Ovation TV HD
> 
> 1340 EWTN HD
> 
> 1354 Reelz HD
> 
> 1355 AMC HD
> 
> 1357 TCM HD
> 
> 1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD
> 
> 1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)
> 
> 1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)
> 
> 1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)
> 
> 1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (Movie Pass) (June 29)
> 
> 1375/1501 HD Showcase On Demand (Moving to 1368 On June 29)
> 
> 1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)
> 
> 1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)
> 
> 1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)
> 
> 1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)
> 
> 1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass) (Announced for May 9)
> 
> 1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Announced for May 9)
> 
> 1400 HBO HD On Demand
> 
> 1401 HBO East HD
> 
> 1402 HBO 2 East HD
> 
> 1403 HBO Signature East HD
> 
> 1404 HBO Family East HD
> 
> 1405 HBO Comedy East HD
> 
> 1406 HBO Zone East HD
> 
> 1407 HBO Latino East HD
> 
> 1408 HBO West HD
> 
> 1420 Cinemax HD On Demand
> 
> 1421 Cinemax East HD
> 
> 1422 MoreMAX East HD
> 
> 1423 ActionMAX East HD
> 
> 1424 ThrillerMax East HD (June 29)
> 
> 1425 WMAX East HD (June 29)
> 
> 1426 @Max East HD (June 29)
> 
> 1427 5StarMAX East HD (June 29)
> 
> 1428 OuterMAX East HD (June 29)
> 
> 1440 Showtime HD On Demand
> 
> 1441 Showtime East HD
> 
> 1442 Showtime Too East HD
> 
> 1443 Showtime Showcase East HD
> 
> 1444 Showtime Women East HD (June 29)
> 
> 1445 Showtime Beyond East HD (June 29)
> 
> 1446 Showtime Next East HD (June 29)
> 
> 1447 Showtime Extreme East HD
> 
> 1449 Showtime West HD
> 
> 1450 Showtime Too West HD
> 
> 1461 The Movie Channel East HD
> 
> 1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD
> 
> 1463 The Movie Channel West HD
> 
> 1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD
> 
> 1466 Starz HD
> 
> 1506 Primetime on Demand HD
> 
> 1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)
> 
> 1772 ESPN 3-D ($10 3-D Pass)
> 
> 1805 Team HD
> 
> 1815 Game HD
> 
> 1816 Game 2 HD
> 
> 1850 HD PPV Events On Demand
> 
> 1903 Telefutura HD (June 1)
> 
> 1915 Fox Deportes HD (June 1)
> 
> 1917 Galavision HD (June 1)
> 
> *HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)*
> 
> 
> 1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.
> 
> 
> 1851- Fox Sports PPV HD- Has popped up once or twice.
> 
> 
> 1770 and 1771- Special Event 3-D channels. These will likely be in the 3-D Pass with ESPN 3-D.
> 
> *HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*
> 
> *Basic and Digital Basic Networks*
> 
> 
> Gospel Music Channel HD
> 
> RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)
> 
> The Weather Channel HD (Need new deal for this before we can get HD version)
> 
> *PPV*
> 
> 
> Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)
> 
> *Premium Networks*
> 
> 
> HBO 2 West HD
> 
> HBO Comedy West HD
> 
> HBO Family West HD
> 
> HBO Latino West HD
> 
> HBO Signature West HD
> 
> HBO Zone West HD
> 
> Cinemax West HD
> 
> ActionMax West HD
> 
> MoreMax West HD
> 
> ThrillerMax West HD
> 
> Showtime Beyond West HD
> 
> Showtime Next West HD
> 
> Showtime Women West HD
> 
> Showtime Showcase West HD
> 
> Showtime Extreme West HD
> 
> Starz West HD (Likely need carriage deal to be renewed first)
> 
> Indie Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)
> 
> Retro Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)
> 
> *Out of Market Regional Sports Networks*
> 
> 
> FS Arizona HD
> 
> FS Midwest HD
> 
> FS North HD
> 
> FS Southwest HD
> 
> FS West HD
> 
> *On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*
> 
> *Basic and Digital Basic Networks*
> 
> 
> Africa Channel HD
> 
> C-Span2 HD
> 
> C-Span3 HD
> 
> HSN HD
> 
> Jewlery TV HD
> 
> NASA-TV HD
> 
> NHK World HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)
> 
> QVC HD
> 
> Sundance HD
> 
> Weddings Central HD
> 
> *Premium Networks*
> 
> 
> Starz Comedy HD
> 
> Starz Edge HD
> 
> Starz Kids and Family HD
> 
> *Announced for Time Warner Systems*
> 
> 
> SiTV HD
> 
> 
> *Announced But May Not Materalize*
> 
> 
> Pentagon Channel HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)
> 
> TVLand HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)
> 
> 
> *BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*
> 
> 
> American Life
> 
> Antenna Satelite
> 
> BBC America
> 
> Channel One Russia
> 
> Current TV
> 
> E!
> 
> Encore
> 
> Encore West
> 
> Encore Action
> 
> Encore Drama
> 
> Encore Love
> 
> Encore Mystery
> 
> Encore WAM
> 
> Encore WAM West
> 
> Encore Westerns
> 
> ETTV-Super
> 
> The Filipino Channel
> 
> FUSE
> 
> The Golf Channel
> 
> MoviePlex
> 
> Ovation TV
> 
> Sprout On Demand
> 
> Style
> 
> Starz
> 
> Starz West (Available in HD)
> 
> Starz Cinema (Available in HD)
> 
> Starz Cinema West
> 
> Starz Edge (Available in HD)
> 
> Starz Edge West
> 
> Starz in Black (Available in HD)
> 
> Starz in Black West
> 
> Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)
> 
> Starz Kids and Family West
> 
> TV Japan
> 
> TruTV
> 
> The Weather Channel (Available in HD)
> 
> Zee TV
> 
> Zap2it




pentagon hd is going live in early september. there has been recent press out on this.


----------



## mrt2000

Movie Pass HD is up on 1394 via "the Trick!" No "Fear Net" programming as of yet but they have about 20 or so movies available of varying genres.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter- No Problem


xxfury2xx- I knew you'd be happy. You never know on NHK World but things could get dry until the fall especially given the amount of channels they have already added this year.


VGPOP: It will eventually get here. Is Telemundo OTA? If so, it's pretty much all on the local station although it did take BHN a year to re-trans Telefutura HD.


The Starz will eventually come but feel cable is a ways away from doing that with sports packages.


Nayan: TY. While there probably not be any legal notices except end of month ones for the two months, it's great to have you looking every morning. Your the best.


mgsports: Got a link to Comcast's lineup by you?


Jax: Seconded.


Everyone: Month to monthers usually mean nothing. Only HDNet/HDNet Movies and FearNet OD have been pulled in the past.


In most other cases like Viacom, Fox, ESPN, etc. when the programmer says they are pulling them, a last second deal is hammered out.


They would probably put an ad like Viacom did with Dora The Explorer a while back if something were close to being pulled.


For now, the thing I really watch is how those deals can affect adding the HD version of the channel.


EWTN and Encore East and West were added in HD while on month to months.


However, Lifetime HD was not added until a deal got done and I think this is why we do not have The Weather Channel HD.


That's always been my main concern but at least now 2 of the big 3 (Lifetime and Tru TV) are now or going to be on the system in HD.


iceturkee: I'll update that once it gets on the system or is re-announced for TWC.


----------



## HDOrlando

Wish they would update this link

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/channel-changes 


We will see if FearNet HD and Movie Pass HD OD launch on time May 9.


----------



## HDOrlando

mrt2000,


Could you please list those movies for us?


Update: Travel Channel now has a blank tab on HD Showcase.


----------



## mrt2000

The movies up so far on "Movie Pass HD OD" are...


"The Art of War"

"Best in Show"

"Bridge Over River Kwai"

"Bonnie and Clyde"

"Christmas Story"

"A Clockwork Orange"

"Divine Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood"

"Doc Hollywood"

"Dog Day Afternoon"

"Excalibur"

"Hope and Glory"

"Hudson Hawk"

"March of the Penguins"

"The Matrix"

"Matrix Revolutions"

"Mortal Thoughts"

"Proof of Life"

"Singles"

"Waltz with Bashir"


The Categories on the Menu are...

All Movies A-L "All movies are NOT represented however"

All Movies M-Z "Ditto"

Award Winners

Family Talent

Action

Comedy

Drama

Family

Horror-SciFi

Indies-Docs

Thriller

Space and Time

War for the World

We Recommend

Yippee Ki-Yay "featuring 2 Bruce Willis films, "Mortal Thoughts", and the Academy Award Winning Masterpiece "Hudson Hawk"


Some of these categories were blank and some you could tell will change on a rotating basis. Overall a pretty good mix of classics, fun movies, and guilty pleasures.


----------



## kevin120

To HDOrlando:


The weather channel HD could be added as TWC in Wichita falls added it within the last month and TWC is installing the Intellistar 2 HD systems for local on the 8s on the weather channel HD where they have the weather channel HD up and running so it aint going now where.


My system now has the intellistar 2 HD activated as of friday 4/29.


----------



## HDOrlando

mrt2000: They will probably have more movies when the channel is uploaded in 1 1 1/2 weeks.


The only difference is we will only have the movies that were uploaded from the day the channel was which means we will not have anything uploaded before yesterday.


Let me know if this link works for you. They have like 120 HD movies. We will probably not get anything that was previously uploaded but getting everything going forward. This is a nice service to have and makes the $7 I'm going to pay for FearNet HD worth it.

http://www.twondemand.com/tv/twc-movie-pass-hd/vutopia 


Kevin: I've seen TWC systems add The Weather Channel HD but it's (Month to month) the only explanation I have. BHN is not even giving info to anyone. Based on your info, it's obviously not going to get pulled anytime soon.


It's simply puzzling why it has not been added. Hopefully, it will soon as I want to check out those weather shows in HD.


----------



## Nayan

I think TWC was one of the first to go HD like CNN, MSNBC, etc. and I can't understand why we still don't have it. I've been missing out on Jim Cantore in HD for too long now







. Maybe with the next update we'll get it? It's the last of the big ones we don't have.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That's my hope too. I do wish BHN Orlando would have added it early in 08 so this problem could have been avoided.


The TWC systems are adding it though. Maybe we just need to let it be known more that we want it.


After we get it though, there is nothing on my list that is out besides NFL Network and maybe West Coast premiums that I want. The possibilities list gets dryer as well.


We shall see..............


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20376788
> 
> 
> I think TWC was one of the first to go HD like CNN, MSNBC, etc. and I can't understand why we still don't have it. I've been missing out on Jim Cantore in HD for too long now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe with the next update we'll get it? It's the last of the big ones we don't have.



Jim Cantore is not the same since he lost his hair....


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Does anyone know if BHN will support HBO GO on the iPad?


Thanks...


----------



## HDOrlando

Time Warner is in talks on behalf of BHN for HBO Go.


There was a link on multichannel somewhere.


----------



## HDOrlando

The FearNet HD template is now up on 1393.


The guide bar says FearNet HD OD although that stuff is going to be on Movie Pass HD OD channel 1394.


To people with Movie Pass, could you do "The Trick" on 1393 to see if there is a live channel up?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The FearNet HD template is now up on 1393.
> 
> 
> The guide bar says FearNet HD OD although that stuff is going to be on Movie Pass HD OD channel 1394.
> 
> 
> To people with Movie Pass, could you do "The Trick" on 1393 to see if there is a live channel up?



It's movie pass hd.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks chdwil!


----------



## mrt2000

FearNet HD is up on 1393 via "The Trick." Still no FearNet content OD however.


----------



## HDOrlando

mrt2000,


The actual channel or just the template that the channel is not available?


Also, anything new on 1394 Movie Pass HD OD in terms of Non-FearNet content?


----------



## mrt2000

The actual channel is up and running, "Bram Stokers Dracula" is on right now. Last night I watched "The Tingler" and "The Blob." As far as Movie Pass is concerned, no new content.


----------



## HDOrlando

mrt2000,


Thank you so much.


Hopefully, it launches in the guide next week on time. I just wish Universal HD and Smithsonian HD were in the package too.


----------



## mrt2000

HD Orlando,


I dropped the HD pack so I could get the Movie Pass package. I already miss Smithsonian, and REALLY miss MGM HD. Universal I stopped watching when they started editing their movies so that one I really don't miss.


----------



## HDOrlando

I wish they would just merge the two packages. Then again, it would probably cost $10.


I'd want Universal for the HD content and Retro TV shows.


I'm not really excited to put down $7 just for FearNet HD and Movie Pass OD HD. Encore doesn't excite me, IFC is not what it is used to be and don't get me started on Hallmark Movie Channel.


That's why I prefered FearNet in the HD Pak. They offer Mav TV HD in the Sports Pak and Hallmark in HD and Movie Pass so hopefully they will put the other channels in different packages.


I'm going to talk to the customer service rep and see if they could do something for me.


----------



## Hakemon

Is Bright House having CMTS problems yet again?


Seriously this is annoying, every night, I drop packets to certain websites left and right, while others are fine..


I actually accidentally ordered something TWICE on Amazon this night due to the fact my browser never got the TCP ACK message, and actually resent the packets containing the order submission.


Ugh. I'm tired of threatening to leave bright house, but since the bill went up, in the morning I'm calling for U-Verse.. Bright Houses CMTS is a joke, for my node..


----------



## HDOrlando

Hakemon,


I'm having slight problems myself.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bright House has a new cooperate blog.

http://house2house.brighthouse.com/c...y/bright-life/ 


Hopefully, it will be as useful as Time Warner's blog and we can get quicker answers on things like The Weather Channel HD.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20400902
> 
> 
> Bright House has a new cooperate blog.
> 
> http://house2house.brighthouse.com/c...y/bright-life/
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it will be as useful as Time Warner's blog and we can get quicker answers on things like The Weather Channel HD.



They also have a new twitter account for assistance @ BrightHouseCare . This one is in addition to Chris (@ BHNInsider ).


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20400455
> 
> 
> Hakemon,
> 
> 
> I'm having slight problems myself.



Good to know I'm not the only one, sad though at the same time.


U-Verse comes in a few hours, so, this BHN is done, can't stand it anymore thats all.. Only thing good I had was a perfect RX power level of 0dB, can't get any better than that (as it has to be between -14 and +14)..


----------



## HDOrlando

Hakemon,


Let us know how U-Verse is. They have added some good HD channels over the past few months. I heard there pic is not as good but you'll let us know.


If I ever left BHN, DTV would beat it out though with Dish way behind in 4th.


----------



## Hakemon

I actually didn't get the TV service, only the internet. Kept BHN for the TV.


Internet, even on the 10Mbps service, is DRASTICALLY better than the BHN 10Mbps..


For example, on youtube 1080p, it streams on BHN, as fast as you watch, sometimes tripping over itself. On U-Verse, it streams far faster, and usually halfway through the video, it's done completely, and your running off nothing but a buffer..


Oh, and I got an Employee discount too, so I'm already paying much less than BHN anyways..


----------



## HDOrlando

I always thought DS was not great but looks like your happy.


What made you pass on the TV service?


They have around he same amount of HD though and I'd stick with BHN over them.


----------



## Hakemon

Just the fact that I already have the BHN DVR and several unwatched shows and things are already scheduled. I just didn't want to have to do everything all over again.


----------



## heyitsme

My buddy switched to UVerse probably about 6 months ago. He loves the DVR but they don't seem to get new channels very often (like they dont have AMC HD). He's been having a lot of trouble with his internet though, they've checked his wiring in house twice now, and now they think its the wiring in the neighborhood. Just FYI... might just be a problem in his area.


----------



## HDOrlando

U-Verse recently added AMC HD and they usually get a channel here and there.


However, BHN has added at a pretty steady pace since fall of 2009 after a 6th month drought and that really only included the HDNet for Smithsonian/Mav TV swap.


This year alone we will have 30 new HD Channels in the first half of the year. That's almost as much as last year but there are more deals now to piggyback on. We usually get major things (Viacom HD Suite, Fox Soccer HD, GSN HD, OWN HD, Lifetime HD, ESPN Deportes HD) as soon as TWC gets them on carriage deals so we get them pretty quickly and sometimes before them.


I expect that pace to continue although as you can see on the possibilities, there are little major options outside of The Weather Channel HD and More Starz HD to pick up off the deals. I do not expect any major updates that do not include them.


----------



## HDOrlando

FearNet HD and Movie Pass HD OD are scheduled to be up tomorrow even though they are now currently on via "The Trick".


Anyone want to take a bet on if both will be uploaded on time sometime after midnight tonight.


BTW: People currently with Movie pass that can do "The Trick", has anything changed on Movie Pass HD OD on Channel 1394?


----------



## Nayan

At least I hope they will be on time. HD you are our night owl







, so you'll know before us if they're up or not. I am hoping with the next update we'll get The Weather Channel and maybe a couple niche ones, like The Africa Channel, Al Jazeera, Live Well, etc.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not up as of 3:35 AM.


Probably a delay again, then again, it was not on the channel change list so it will be longer than later this morning when HBO and CineMax HD OD got added.


Earlier tonight, I tried for a discount on having HD Pak and Movie pass but no mas.


I'll prob get Movie pass but am still ticked FearNet is not on the HD Pak. Hopefully, there will be good movies on Movie Pass HD OD as I assume there will be.


----------



## HDOrlando

FearNet HD went up sometime between 3:30-9 AM.


Still no Movie Pass HD OD so perhaps there is a problem uploading HD OD channels.


We will see if this could be the case when we get 8 HD channels on June 1 when no HD OD channels are launching.


Update: Movie Pass HD OD channel 1394 is now up. We will see if the June 1 update is a later morning one as well but nice to see both channels up today. List updated on previous page.


I just got Movie Pass and very little movies on the OD version but more will probably be uploaded over the coming weeks so we would have like 120. They might be waiting until TWC launches FearNet (BHN Michigan did today too) to add the FearNet content.


The SD OD version on 394 has a lot more content including stuff from FearNet and Fox Movie Channel.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20411376
> 
> 
> The SD OD version on 394 has a lot more content including stuff from FearNet and Fox Movie Channel.



This is one thing that really irks me. On almost all of the OD channels there is more content on the SD ones than the HD ones. I know not all shows I watch are shot are in HD (Undercover Boss on CBS is shot in SD) but many are and I would love it if they'd put more in the HD offerings.


And thanks for the update! I'm still thinking about getting it but haven't been completely sold yet.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This is one thing that really irks me. On almost all of the OD channels there is more content on the SD ones than the HD ones. I know not all shows I watch are shot are in HD (Undercover Boss on CBS is shot in SD) but many are and I would love it if they'd put more in the HD offerings.
> 
> 
> And thanks for the update! I'm still thinking about getting it but haven't been completely sold yet.



I'd rather stick knives in my eyes than watch sd content.


----------



## HDOrlando

I just wish the SD content from FearNet was on the HD channel so all the stuff could be in the same place like with HBO HD OD.


FearNet apparently has some HD OD movies and should be uploaded sometime soon.


Believe me I was struggling with if to get the Movie Pass. I just hope they come up with something where I can get FearNet, Universal and Smithsonian on the same package.


Update: A FearNet section popped up with 3 HD movies.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20414553
> 
> 
> I'd rather stick knives in my eyes than watch sd content.



I have to agree with you on that one!


----------



## Mark1_M

So for those that have it, is Fearnet HD worth the extra $7? Do the movies have commercials and are they edited?


----------



## HDOrlando

Mark,


They have commercials. Not sure if they are edited though.


As much as I like it, it's not worth $7 on it's own and that's why I'm ticked it was not put on the HD Pak with Universal HD and Smithsonian HD.


That Movie Pass HD OD will be good as they get more movies uploaded but given bad IFC sucks and how average Encore is, you better really love FearNet.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN has templates up of 7 of the 8 HD channels launching on June 1.


Telefutura HD OTA on 1903 is the only one without a template.


The 8 channels launching June 29 do not have templates.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20419818
> 
> 
> BHN has templates up of 7 of the 8 HD channels launching on June 1.
> 
> 
> Telefutura HD OTA on 1903 is the only one without a template.
> 
> 
> The 8 channels launching June 29 do not have templates.



will telefutura only be accessible via antenna?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20419601
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> 
> They have commercials. Not sure if they are edited though.
> 
> 
> As much as I like it, it's not worth $7 on it's own and that's why I'm ticked it was not put on the HD Pak with Universal HD and Smithsonian HD.
> 
> 
> That Movie Pass HD OD will be good as they get more movies uploaded but given bad IFC sucks and how average Encore is, you better really love FearNet.



Ugh. Well, based on your review I guess I'll spend my $7 elsewhere then. I was hoping it would be better and movies without commercials, but no such luck I guess







.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: BHN will be re-transmitting it so no. It's been available OTA for over a year and it's a surprise it took this long to re-trans it.


Nayan: I've actually had some second thoughts on it. I'll see how it is for a few months but I really wish BHN would just put it on the HD Pak or move that stuff there but then again, the price would probably rise to about $10. They need some sort of a discount for people with sports, HD and/or Movie Pass like with HBO and Showtime.


On a final note, Bloomberg HD, Lifetime HD, and Fox Deportes HD all launched on TWC NYC this morning and with the other 5 were getting June 1 already on BHN or TWC systems, we should get all on time with no delays although it's unclear if we get them all early or late morning that day.


----------



## Nayan

I wish we would get more Starz! I have that for when Torchwood starts on there in a couple months, but seeing how many HBO's and Showtime's there are to my lonely little Starz makes me wish we had more of them in HD.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20421884
> 
> 
> I wish we would get more Starz! I have that for when Torchwood starts on there in a couple months, but seeing how many HBO's and Showtime's there are to my lonely little Starz makes me wish we had more of them in HD.



With the recent addition of HBO HD OnDemand and Cinemax HD OnDemand, if we got Starz HD OnDemand I think I'd be set.


----------



## HDOrlando

You have to think more Starz HD is available to us. Starz HD OD is not available anywhere.


On a side note, I just looked at Berk32's channel lineup post for TWC NYC.


Our lineup is very similar to theirs and unlike NYC, we got HBO, Cinemax and Showtime HD OD on time while it keeps getting delayed there.


When BHN Orlando adds the 17 channels they are by June 29, we will have just as much HD as TWC's flagship market with some differences that can be seen in the chart on 401. All are listed in the possibilities.


Other than The Weather Channel HD and those 3 Starz HD they have that we do not, what else is there that we want on their deals? HSN HD, QVC HD, More C-Span HD?


While I'm pissed about FearNet not being on HD Pak, were the 19th market in the country and were going to equal the top market in the country in HD.


----------



## Jay Stew

I'm still waiting for Bright House TB to pick up C-SPAN HD.


----------



## dsinger

TWC/BHN is not going to satisfy me until they bring HDNet back! Smithsonian HD and MGM are the only things they've added in the last 2 years or so that I actually watch. Vast majority of new channels are deleted from what my Tivo is allowed to show in the channel guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

JayStew: It's possible they do it during the June 1 update. You guys should be getting stuff that will be in our update like Lifetime HD and ESPN Deportes HD.


Orlando and Tampa Bay have been getting similar updates for close to a year and there are not many HD differences between the two systems which are the same division now.


The December update was slightly different with you guys getting stuff like Fox Soccer HD and Starz HD that we had and you didn't. We also got C-Span HD and EWTN HD


I'm expecting June 1 or June 29 is when you get C-Span HD as I believe the Panhandle is the only other one without it and they get the shaft up there.


dsinger: E-Mail their cooperate blog. It probably won't happen especially with other cable co's dropping it but you can try.


----------



## a43472

This is my three HDDVR in three days. I can't get it to record or bring up the DVR list. I push record and nothing happens. I have call customer service and all the do is reboot. I have had no problem for a couple of years until Monday and then it just quite. Any ideas.


----------



## chdwil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *a43472*
This is my three HDDVR in three days. I can't get it to record or bring up the DVR list. I push record and nothing happens. I have call customer service and all the do is reboot. I have had no problem for a couple of years until Monday and then it just quite. Any ideas.
Your dvr is not provisioned correctly. You need to call again and tell the service rep to check your account and make sure the dvr is authorized to record. Also make sure your account is up to date.


----------



## allowiches

a43472 - I've seen this happen in my neighborhood. It was some kind of communications problem. Check with your neighbors and see if they are having troubles too. They may be, but nobody (or not enough) have called in for it to be reported as an outage. If BHN doesn't fix it the next time you talk to customer service have them schedule a service appointment. If it is a neighborhood problem, the tech will find it when he comes out. Good luck!


----------



## iceturkee

yup, i'm still waiting for nfl network hd and nfl redzone hd.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I do not expect a work stoppage and we should hear about talks as the season nears.


One day it will happen but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Passenger57

Cable went down last night around midnight and Internet dropped just before 9:00 AM. Rec'd an automated notification at 12:30 PM that service was restored, but everything was still down even after a reboot as of 1:30 PM. Service finally appears to be back as of 3:30 PM. If you were in the same boat today, make sure to call customer service. I called earlier today and they're crediting me for a full day's outage. Had to happen on Friday the 13th...


----------



## HDOrlando

LOL!


Friday the 13th.


----------



## Jay Stew

Has anyone had any problems with TNT HD? It keeps dropping out for some reason.


----------



## HDOrlando

There have been some dropouts on 13 but that's it for me.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Stew* /forum/post/20441848
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any problems with TNT HD? It keeps dropping out for some reason.



After they "fixed" their issues Friday, all day Saturday my bedroom box (non-DVR) rebooted itself on the order of once per 2-3 hours. Wasn't rebooting today, but I was also having the dropouts on TNT. Rebooted and TNT was fine after that, but I missed half the 4th quarter the reboot took so long.


----------



## ROSSINFLORIDA

bring HDNet back!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> After they "fixed" their issues Friday, all day Saturday my bedroom box (non-DVR) rebooted itself on the order of once per 2-3 hours. Wasn't rebooting today, but I was also having the dropouts on TNT. Rebooted and TNT was fine after that, but I missed half the 4th quarter the reboot took so long.



It must have done an update.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm having dropout issues when I turn the TV on.


13 is my power on and I sometimes have to turn it off to get the sound.


Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Nayan

I keep losing many of my HD channels. Last night we were watching Science Channel and all of the sudden it froze. I tried switching channels and all I kept getting was it was unavailable try again later. The ones I lost finally came back but it was annoying.


----------



## mjw930

It looks like my 8300HD DVR is finally giving up so I'll need to get a replacement. Does anyone know if BHN over on the coast (Ormond) has purged all the 8300's and are replacing them with the Cisco or Samsung boxes? If so, which one of the two should I "request"?


The last time I checked they were still provisioning 8300's so I didn't bother. I'm hoping they have finally made the switch.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjw930* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like my 8300HD DVR is finally giving up so I'll need to get a replacement. Does anyone know if BHN over on the coast (Ormond) has purged all the 8300's and are replacing them with the Cisco or Samsung boxes? If so, which one of the two should I "request"?
> 
> 
> The last time I checked they were still provisioning 8300's so I didn't bother. I'm hoping they have finally made the switch.



They are still being used.


----------



## Nayan

I have the Cisco box and I love it and recommend it. Although if you want one of those you will have to ask for it, otherwise they will give you an 8300.


----------



## mjw930




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjw930* /forum/post/20459661
> 
> 
> It looks like my 8300HD DVR is finally giving up so I'll need to get a replacement. Does anyone know if BHN over on the coast (Ormond) has purged all the 8300's and are replacing them with the Cisco or Samsung boxes? If so, which one of the two should I "request"?
> 
> 
> The last time I checked they were still provisioning 8300's so I didn't bother. I'm hoping they have finally made the switch.



Turns out it doesn't matter what I want, the only thing the local office had aside from the 8300 was the Samsung. Fingers crossed it works better..... At least I get a larger disk.


----------



## bluejay

HDOrlando - I've had similar issues - Mostly just leave box on and turn on TV when ready to watch. Sometimes tv on & off works. Lately I've just tried reseating HDMI cable to clear.


----------



## HDOrlando

bluejay: Thank you for the tip.


On another note, we should be getting our monthly legal notice within the next 1 1/2 weeks.


On TWC NYC, they are moving BBC America's content to Entertainment On Demand and would expect BHN to do the same. BHN Orlando has moved a lot of content to 325 lately including TV Guide Spot so this is not a surprise and it's nice to have everything together.


In addition, Wedding Central HD, which is on the possibilities list, is being dropped by TWC NYC in SD and HD. They got both this year so perhaps that channel is being scrapped. I would not want it added anyway but I like to update the possibilities.


I doubt we get any additions although something like Indie Plex HD, RetroPlex HD or RFD-TV HD might not be out of the question. We get an update June 1 and 30 so we probably get nothing.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20466244
> 
> 
> bluejay: Thank you for the tip.
> 
> 
> On another note, we should be getting our monthly legal notice within the next 1 1/2 weeks.
> 
> 
> On TWC NYC, they are moving BBC America's content to Entertainment On Demand and would expect BHN to do the same. BHN Orlando has moved a lot of content to 325 lately including TV Guide Spot so this is not a surprise and it's nice to have everything together.
> 
> 
> In addition, Wedding Central HD, which is on the possibilities list, is being dropped by TWC NYC in SD and HD. They got both this year so perhaps that channel is being scrapped. I would not want it added anyway but I like to update the possibilities.
> 
> 
> I doubt we get any additions although something like Indie Plex HD, RetroPlex HD or RFD-TV HD might not be out of the question. We get an update June 1 and 30 so we probably get nothing.



HOrlando, just a suggestion, you should have a link to all current HD channels as your signature.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


LOL! I'm really on top of it.


Which one? The colored chart or the one I made?


----------



## VGPOP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
VGPOP,


LOL! I'm really on top of it.


Which one? The colored chart or the one I made?
The most updated one. I have to go several pages to find out your post for the upcoming new HD channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


I'm having trouble getting my signature up.


I'll keep trying though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Telefutura HD 1903 is now available via "The Trick". The others will probably be available within a week.


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone having problems with HD VOD.


In the past, when NBC HD shows uploaded on 1506, it froze up after 10 minutes when it first uploaded.


I had American Psycho 2 on 1394 and Too Big To Fail on 1400 freeze up on me after 10 mins.


Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Nayan

For once, mine has been behaving itself as I usually have the freezing or 'not available' issues. Did you reset your box? I find that usually cures the "I refuse to to play your show' problem.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: You mean re-boot it?


----------



## Elfather

Hello all Orlando fellow residents


----------



## Nayan

Yes I meant reboot







.


Hello there Elfather!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Got ya!


Elfather: Welcome!


Everyone: Lifetime HD 1273 is now available via "The Trick".


The others feel like they will come in soon. We get 8 new HD channels and a bunch of Spanish-Speaking SD channels a week from today with a legal notice that at least gives us an update on the month to monthers by Tuesday.


----------



## pronk

Currently a renter using BHN, and although I like Uverse from when I had it back in Cali I'll probably stick with BHN after closing on my house tomorrow. I hate not having MLB network, and I am hoping I'll have faster internet with BHN.


In the new house is there anything I should ask for? Will they wire up each room? I will definitely upgrade to the Lightening and probably the whole house DVR. Does that come with two boxes extra or three? If a TV has a tuner, it won't necessarily uncompress the digital correct? i.e. much like Uverse are you almost stuck getting a receiver for each TV you want (outside of the DVRs).


----------



## HDOrlando

Pronk: U-Verse added MLB Network HD a few months ago. They also have added NBA TV HD, AMC HD amongst others over the past couple of months. Feel free to see the link in for the Hd lineup with future possibilities.


Not much of an expert on the other stuff but congrats on the house.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently a renter using BHN, and although I like Uverse from when I had it back in Cali I'll probably stick with BHN after closing on my house tomorrow. I hate not having MLB network, and I am hoping I'll have faster internet with BHN.
> 
> 
> In the new house is there anything I should ask for? Will they wire up each room? I will definitely upgrade to the Lightening and probably the whole house DVR. Does that come with two boxes extra or three? If a TV has a tuner, it won't necessarily uncompress the digital correct? i.e. much like Uverse are you almost stuck getting a receiver for each TV you want (outside of the DVRs).



You don't need a converter for each tv. In the future that may change.


----------



## pronk

I still should probably consider whether or not to get Uverse. My only fear with lightening is the shared network slowing things up, whereas top end Uverse is faster, but of course they have the caps to think about too. I think someone said somewhere 1-2 netflix movies a day would blow out the caps?


----------



## Nayan

If you have Road Runner there are no caps at this time, so you could have Uverse and Road Runner without issues. However, if you decide to go with AT&T as your internet provider they do have caps and a couple of Netflix streamings could send you over the limit. I have Netflix and play online games, both Xbox and PC and I measured my usage for a month. I would have to give up my gaming if caps were put in place because I went well over the allotted amount if I had another provider. It would cost well over the $14.95 a month I pay for World of Warcraft to continue playing. That's why I love my Road Runner







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Now available via "The Trick"


1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD

1271 Oxygen HD

1273 Lifetime HD

1296 TV Guide Network HD

1903 Telefutura HD

1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros)- Since I do not have that package, I cannot tell if the channel is up yet but the template is to order this channel contact blah, blah


Not Available Yet


1221 Bloomberg HD

1917 Galavision HD


If you do "The Trick" once, you can simply punch in the channel numbers to move around the new channels but once you move to a channel not currently on "The Trick", you have to do "The Trick: all over again to be able to do this.. I was even able to move freely to the FS Ohio HD template on 1174. We will probably get that once it becomes a full-time channel.


Just wanted to pass that along for anyone who wanted to see any of the channels before they go up Wednesday.


----------



## iceturkee

Hd, are the 1900 channels only available with the spanish package?


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20498830
> 
> 
> Now available via "The Trick"
> 
> 
> 1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD
> 
> 1271 Oxygen HD
> 
> 1273 Lifetime HD
> 
> 1296 TV Guide Network HD
> 
> 1903 Telefutura HD
> 
> 1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros)- Since I do not have that package, I cannot tell if the channel is up yet but the template is to order this channel contact blah, blah
> 
> 
> Not Available Yet
> 
> 
> 1221 Bloomberg HD
> 
> 1917 Galavision HD
> 
> 
> If you do "The Trick" once, you can simply punch in the channel numbers to move around the new channels but once you move to a channel not currently on "The Trick", you have to do "The Trick: all over again to be able to do this.. I was even able to move freely to the FS Ohio HD template on 1174. We will probably get that once it becomes a full-time channel.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pass that along for anyone who wanted to see any of the channels before they go up Wednesday.



Well, what do you know?


I have a Samsung H3270 box and I initially in the past thought I couldnt do trick. But I decided to do it "just to try" with the remote control.


Hold down OK/SELECT button for like 5-8 seconds (nothing will show up at the box, just count seconds), then press RIGHT ARROW (right next to it), put channel and viola!


All the new channels showed up!


I dont even have to do it everytime I want to change a new channel. I just put channel from the remote control (manually) and it comes up.


If I hit GUIDE, then it "goes away" and I have to do trick again to have channels back on.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: It appears only Fox Deportes HD is on the spanish package. Kind of surprising though as the SD channel was moved to Digital Basic two months ago.


On the legal notice, they said Nuestros Canales but they also said Sundance was moving to the Movie pass and people without and have Digital Basic, can still get it. I assumed because of the SD move of Fox Deportes it would be available to everyone as well but I guess not.


VGPOP: Great Find! Are you seeing Bloomberg HD yet or just the template?


----------



## VGPOP

All channels show up.


----------



## HDOrlando

I can get Bloomberg and Galavision too now.


Now, all that is left to see is what time it uploads on the channel guide Wednesday. Will it be between Midnight and 3 AM or later in the morning?


On another note, Legal Notice comes Tuesday. I doubt we get anything especially with a June 29 update already announced. The only thing I anticipate is BBC America's OD content moving from it's own channel to Entertainment OD.


It would be great if we got The Weather Channel HD or more Starz HD but that probably doesn't happen. If we get anything, it will probably be along the lines of IndiePlex HD, RetroPlex HD, RFD-TV HD and/or Sundance HD. Those carriage deals are really drying up.


----------



## Nayan

Nothing new in this one.


Effective on or after June 13th, WESH 2 Weather Plus, channel 468 will cease to exist and will become Me-TV.


WMFE (PBS) is in the process of being sold and will no longer be affiliated with PBS. Sometime on or after July 1st WMFE may cease to exist. Other WMFE programming will also cease to exist on channels 461 (CFAN) and 462 (V-me) on that date.


Effective on or after July 6th, The Jewish Channel will launch on Premium Channel 300.


Effective July 12th, the programming for BBC America on Demand will move to channel 325. Channel 311 will no longer be available.


Effective July 12th, the programming for Exercise TV on Demand will move to Sports on Demand, channel 312. Channel 306 will no longer be available.


Effective July 12th, Sports on Demand will change its name to Sports and Fitness on Demand


Effective July 12th, News 13 en Espanol will change its name to InfoMas. It will remain on channel 900.


Effective July 12th, News 13 en Espanol on channel 130 will no longer be available.


And a huge list of month-to-months, of course. So we get some channel swapping, a couple going away but no new ones. I am still ticked about WMFE going away, but since UCF and BCC have agreed to pick up the slack at least we'll still have PBS. Hope they keep my cooking programs







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Thanks for posting this as always.


I was right about the BBC America OD content moving.










Me TV has a nice selection of retro programming although I doubt I see it much with it being outside of the HD section like This TV. I will say it's a lot better than TV Land which used to be great. It is about time they finally dumped Weather Plus.


Guess they had no room in religion section for Jewish Channel and it's nice to see the OD's merging.


On WMFE, I"m assuming the DayStar programming will be on 1024 so we don't lose an HD channel.


One question: Were there any changes on the month to month agreements?


Thanks Nayan!


----------



## Nayan

I compared lists and I didn't see anything new or anything removed so all the month-to-months stay the same for now.


----------



## mgsports

Some of the things like Wesh getting rid of Weather Plus Channel and replacing it with METV and the Date and others are new. You still have CFNEWS13 Weather Channel,WFTV Radar and Weatherscan on Comcast for 24/7 Local Weather on TV.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Thanks again! I guess it might only be relevant when The Weather Channel is off but then again, other TWC Systems keep getting the HD version so go figure.


mgsports: Weather Plus was always a bad idea. What is your zip code with Comcast as I would like to see the Comcast Orlando HD lineup.


On a final note, there is more evidence Wedding Central is going under so that is another channel that will no longer be on the possibility list. Those HD pickings are really getting slim unless they want to load up on west coast premiums.


----------



## mgsports

 http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/tv-list...T_hptvlistings compared to mine 66062 have more HD Channels but Orlando's has more SD Channels that mine doesn't yet.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20507642
> 
> 
> Nayan: Thanks again! I guess it might only be relevant when The Weather Channel is off but then again, other TWC Systems keep getting the HD version so go figure.
> 
> 
> mgsports: Weather Plus was always a bad idea. What is your zip code with Comcast as I would like to see the Comcast Orlando HD lineup.
> 
> 
> On a final note, there is more evidence Wedding Central is going under so that is another channel that will no longer be on the possibility list. Those HD pickings are really getting slim unless they want to load up on west coast premiums.





i count the weather chnnel, nfl network, sony movie channel, logo, shorts hd, epix 1 and 2, indie and retroplex. plus the pentagon channel is suppose to go hd in early september.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20508375
> 
> 
> i count the weather chnnel, nfl network, sony movie channel, logo, shorts hd, epix 1 and 2, indie and retroplex. plus the pentagon channel is suppose to go hd in early september.



It would be so nice to get The Weather Channel, NFL and the others in HD. I didn't think Wedding Central would last much longer. I am sorry to see it go as I am sure it did have a few folks who watched it and its always sad to lose a channel. I still really miss HDNet and HDNet Movies. If it wasn't such a hassle I'd get Sat just for those two channels. Writing campaign, anyone?


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: I mean the Time Warner deals.


The Weather Channel HD is on them and it's still weird how we do not have it. IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD are on other BHN systems. It was added when BHN put Encore HD and Encore West HD on all systems but Panhandle. However, only half the affiliates got it and those were the ones who already had the HD version. It's 2 of the 4 HD channels (Cinemax West HD and PPV HD 2) that Tampa Bay has that we do not.


The other stuff is not on TWC carriage deals.


NFL Network talks should be before NFL season (lockout won't last that long) as usual but nothing will probably happen.


TWC passed on Epix when it first came out.


Sony Music Channel is not on any cable systems that I know of but should be soon. Same with shorts.


I'm of the belief Logo HD is not really out and Dish is just calling it an HD channel or doing something with it on it's own.


On a final note, two Encores are launching in HD on August 1 so hopefully those are picked up but then again, no Starz outside the main one have been picked up so who knows.


----------



## HDOrlando

BTW: Here's a link to another notice with a TWC system getting The Weather Channel HD.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20509760 


I'd love to crack this mystery.


----------



## HDOrlando

The new Channels all went up at 2 AM. It's nice to know updates can still happen early morning instead of late morning.


I'll re-post the new updated channel list and depending on what you count, we now have 160 HD Channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the updated channel list along with possibilities effective Sometime In September

*New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities*

*158* Current HD Channels
*9* Announced For June 29 but Delayed Until September (Fox Movie Channel HD, ThrillerMax East HD, WMAX East HD, @Max East HD, 5StarMAX East HD, OuterMAX East HD, Showtime Women East HD, Showtime Beyond East HD, Showtime Next East HD)
*1* Announced for Sept 30, 2010 but Delayed (FS Ohio HD)
*1* Announced as Coming Soon (InfoMas HD)
*1* HD channel not in BHN HD channel count (Adult OD HD)

*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*


1001 WUCF HD (PBS)

1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018/1901 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC (DSC)HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD

1137 CBS College Sports HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pak)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pak)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pak)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pak)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pak)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pak)

1161/1916 Gol TV HD (Sports Pak)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pak) (Announced For 10/30 but Delayed Indefinitely)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pak)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pak)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pak)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pak)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pak)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pak)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pak)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1211/1900 InfoMas HD (Coming Soon)

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1221 Bloomberg HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Discovery HD Theater

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 History International HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1271 Oxygen HD

1272 WE tv HD

1273 Lifetime HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1291 Tru TV HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1296 TV Guide Network HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1340 EWTN HD

1354 Reelz HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1368/1501 HD Showcase (Starting June 29)

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (Movie Pass) (June 29)

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)

1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)

1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass)

1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Movie Pass)

1400 HBO HD On Demand

1401 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1420 Cinemax HD On Demand

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1424 ThrillerMax East HD (June 29)

1425 WMAX East HD (June 29)

1426 @Max East HD (June 29)

1427 5StarMAX East HD (June 29)

1428 OuterMAX East HD (June 29)

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD (June 29)

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD (June 29)

1446 Showtime Next East HD (June 29)

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1772 ESPN 3-D ($10 3-D Pass)

1805 Team HD

1815 Game HD

1816 Game 2 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand

1903 Telefutura HD

1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros Canales)

1917 Galavision HD

*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)*


1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.

1770 Special Event 3-D 1

1771 Special Event 3-D 2

1851 Fox Sports PPV HD- Has popped up once or twice.

*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Gospel Music Channel HD

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

The Weather Channel HD (Might need new deal for this before we can get HD version)

*PPV*


Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)

*Premium Networks*


HBO 2 West HD

HBO Comedy West HD

HBO Family West HD

HBO Latino West HD

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Zone West HD

Cinemax West HD

ActionMax West HD

MoreMax West HD

ThrillerMax West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Starz West HD

Indie Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Retro Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

*Out of Market Regional Sports Networks*


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS North HD

FS South HD (Note: This might confused on lineups as SportSouth)

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Africa Channel HD

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

Fuel TV HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD

QVC HD

Sundance HD

*Premium Networks*


Starz Cinema HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz In Black HD

Starz Kids and Family HD


*Announced for Time Warner Systems*


Nuvo TV HD (Formerly SiTV HD starting July 4)


*Announced But May Not Materalize*


Pentagon Channel HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)

TVLand HD (Announced A Year ago and Never Launched)


*BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*


American Life

Antenna Satelite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Mystery

Encore WAM

Encore WAM West

Encore Westerns

ETTV-Super

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

MoviePlex

Ovation TV

Sprout On Demand

Style

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

The Weather Channel (Available in HD)

Zee TV

Zap2it

*HD Channels That Neither Bright House or Time Warner Cable Have*


Cars.TV-HD

CatholicTV

Centric-HD

Comedy.TV-HD

Epix-HD

Epix2-HD

ES.TV-HD

Fashion TV-HD

Funimation-HD

Halogen-HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

Hustler-HD

LOGO-HD

MTN-HD

MyDestination.TV-HD

NFL Network-HD

NFL Redzone-HD

Pets.TV-HD

Recipe.TV-HD

RTV-HD

Shorts HD

Sony Movie Channel-HD

Sprout-HD

TBN-HD

Wealth TV-HD

World Fishing Network-HD



*Rumored To Be Launching*


BBN-HD

BE Network-HD

BTNC-HD

Chiller-HD

Disney Junior-HD (SOAPnet) --- (Channel Launching in 2012)

FLIX-HD

Fox College Sports-HD

HBCU-HD

ION Life-HD

MTV2-HD

Qubo-HD

ShowFamilyZone-HD --- (Channel Launch TBA)

Sleuth-HD

Universal Sports Network-HD


----------



## Jay Stew

New channels haven't been added on BH Tampa, yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jay Stew,


I know for a fact Tampa Bay is getting ESPN Deportes HD and Fox Deportes HD along with SD Spanish-Speaking Channels today.


Please let us know if you get the other 6 HD channels (Bloomberg, Oxygen, Lifetime, TV Guide, Telefutura (OTA), Galavision) or anything else that you get today.


The two divisions seem to be becoming the same with the HD Channel Numbers and very similar lineups. They are apparently the same division now.


BHN also unveils stuff on the other 4 (Birmingham, Bakersfield, Michigan and Indianapolis) around the same time as us so unless your in the Panhandle, you do not really get the shaft although it would be nice if they added The Weather Channel HD to both The Orlando and Tampa Bay systems.


----------



## Jay Stew

Update: New channels are up on BH Tampa, except for TeleFutura HD.


----------



## Nayan

Every time HD posts that list I stare in awe







. We are very fortunate to have what we've gotten so far and even without channels like Weather its still pretty impressive. Thank you so much for keeping it updated HD!


----------



## HDOrlando

Jay Stew: Telefutura HD is an OTA issue so it might not be able for re-trans in your area.


Nayan: I wonder if people prefer I just link? LOL! I take pride in our HD list. We have it better than many other cable systems and our lineup compares to Time Warner's flagship in NYC which is great. I know you'l be looking for those legal notices but I'm not expecting much the next few months.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20514451
> 
> 
> Jay Stew: Telefutura HD is an OTA issue so it might not be able for re-trans in your area.
> 
> 
> Nayan: I wonder if people prefer I just link? LOL! I take pride in our HD list. We have it better than many other cable systems and our lineup compares to Time Warner's flagship in NYC which is great. I know you'l be looking for those legal notices but I'm not expecting much the next few months.



HD Orlando I wonder why you guys did not get Mexico 22 as it usually is paired with Once Mexico in negotiations from the distributor.


Also how many Spanish Channels do you have now?


We have 26 soon to be 28 here in North Texas


AYM Sports (Soon announced in legal notice)

Canal de Tejas

CBTV Michoacan (Soon announce in legal notice)

Cine Latino

Cine Mexicano

CNN Espanol

Discovery Espanol

Discovery Famila

ESPN Deportes

EWTN Espanol

Fox Deportes

GOL TV

History Channel Espanol

La Familia Cosmovision

Latele Novela

Mexico 22

Mexico TV

Multimedios

Mun2

Once Mexico

Playboy international

Si TV

Sorpresa

TBN Enlace

Teleformula

Tr3s

vene movies

video rola


we also had bandamax, depelicula, depelicula classico announced to be added but that never did materialize.


----------



## Jay Stew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20514451
> 
> 
> Jay Stew: Telefutura HD is an OTA issue so it might not be able for re-trans in your area.



TeleFutura HD is available via OTA here in Tampa.


Also, WFTT (TeleFutura) and WVEA (Univision) are located in the same building and Univision HD has been on BH Tampa for over a year now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: We have quite a few after the last update. When I get some free time or the website gets updated, I'll whip up a list.


Jay Stew: We had it available for one year OTA before we got it yesterday. Kind of weird how it's in the same building. I think those stations or one of them shares a building with Telemundo.


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
iceturkee: I mean the Time Warner deals.


The Weather Channel HD is on them and it's still weird how we do not have it. IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD are on other BHN systems. It was added when BHN put Encore HD and Encore West HD on all systems but Panhandle. However, only half the affiliates got it and those were the ones who already had the HD version. It's 2 of the 4 HD channels (Cinemax West HD and PPV HD 2) that Tampa Bay has that we do not.


The other stuff is not on TWC carriage deals.


NFL Network talks should be before NFL season (lockout won't last that long) as usual but nothing will probably happen.


TWC passed on Epix when it first came out.




Sony Music Channel is not on any cable systems that I know of but should be soon. Same with shorts.


I'm of the belief Logo HD is not really out and Dish is just calling it an HD channel or doing something with it on it's own.


On a final note, two Encores are launching in HD on August 1 so hopefully those are picked up but then again, no Starz outside the main one have been picked up so who knows.


time warner in buffalo/rochester is adding sundance hd next month,


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: Sundance HD is definitely in play and I was surprised it was not announced for the June 1 or 29 update as it was the only prediction I had wrong. I'll be surprised if it is not amongst the HD channels we get in the next HD legal notice.


It's unknown when we will get it though but I'll guess before the end of September.


Everyone: Fox Movie Channel HD launched in Birmingham so there will not be any delays on June 29. Birmingham also got Lifetime HD, Bloomberg HD and ESPN Deportes HD. They already had Galavision HD and Oxygen HD while it appears they did not get Fox Deportes HD or TV Guide HD.


The channel lineup has not been updated on Orlando or Tampa Bay yet so other affiliates besides Birmingham could have gotten an update yesterday possibly unveiling more goodies as they update their lineups on their websites. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## JaxFLBear

From Chris (BHNInsider) via twitter:
Quote:

Bright House Networks - Indianapolis just added 5 new HD channels: Lifetime HD – Channel 729, Bloomberg TV HD – Channel 850, Fox Movies HD – Channel 793,

ESPN Deportes HD – Channel 465, Fox Deportes HD – Channel 466


----------



## HDOrlando

Jax,


Thanks for passing along the info from Chris.


Now, I'm just waiting to see if Bakersfield and Michigan had updates.


----------



## HDOrlando

Tried to reboot box when SDV had premiums down and now it's stuck. Will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to get my TV back. Sucks!


----------



## Nayan

I guess they finally got the whole PBS/WMFE thing figured out. A new channel, WUCF, will be a partnership between BCC and UCF. BCC's channel 68 (68.1) and its affiliate channels will remain on the air and possibly expand their PBS programming after July 1st. This is excellent news!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20521140
> 
> 
> Tried to reboot box when SDV had premiums down and now it's stuck. Will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to get my TV back. Sucks!



Unplug it, wait about 5 minutes then plug it back in. See if that works







.


----------



## bommai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess they finally got the whole PBS/WMFE thing figured out. A new channel, WUCF, will be a partnership between BCC and UCF. BCC's channel 68 (68.1) and its affiliate channels will remain on the air and possibly expand their PBS programming after July 1st. This is excellent news!



Will this be over the air too or cable only. I don't have cable.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bommai* /forum/post/20521229
> 
> 
> Will this be over the air too or cable only. I don't have cable.



Yes, you can pick it up over the air when it goes live next month.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Was that Brighthouse's announcement?


I heard somewhere that TV channel would have HD and I'm BHN would re-trans it. I'm glad PBS is sticking around even though I hardly watch it.


BTW: I left it plugged in during my nap and it looks like it rebooted while I was sleeping so my TV is back.


----------



## Nayan

No, it was in Florida Today:

http://www.floridatoday.com/article/...ll|text|Home|s


----------



## HDOrlando

Got ya Nayan!


----------



## Nayan

Every once in awhile I turn on Music Choice, either Soundscapes or Classical for a nice ambiance for when I'm working around the house or reading. I never really paid much attention to whats on the screen, until today. On the bottom they now show ads! I saw one for a lawyer, one for car repair and one for a computer service. They don't interrupt the music at all, it's just a box in the bottom corners. I don't know when they added those but I just thought it to be a bit strange.


----------



## BruceOrlando

Ok, am about at wits end with BH.


I had an SA-8300 box since like 2007 or 2006. Been running like a top. Just the usual hiccups, but overall pretty good.


So I get a new Plasma 3D TV and decide I'd like to try the ESPN 3D channel, which I admit is a questionable be call on my part, but I'm curious what the finals will look like.


So I contact BH customer service who proceeds to tell me not only the monthly amount I'll be fleeced for, but also that I'll need a new box, as the old SA DVR can not handle the 3D.


Fair enough, off I go this morning to exchange boxes, and with minimal effort (Cust. Service Rep was very nice & accommodating), I arrive home with a new Samsung SMT-H3272.


Now the fun begins. Follow their reboot procedures, all I get is the base Samsung interface -- Mr. Mystro is nowhere to be found. So I call BH and after a mere 30 min wait on hold, the nice CSR lady is able to reboot the Samsung and load up Mystro. Yea!


Now the old interface is back, but not all of the HD channels are showing. The HD package channels are missing, and when you press the little yellow triangle key to try again, it just laughs at you. grrr


So, no HD packages channels, and certainly no ESPN 3D. To top it off, now they want me to wait until MONDAY to have a tech come out and "look at the box".


Calls back to BH are worthless as they do not have any technical support available via phone -- their words. Unbelievable -- and I'm paying a ridiculous monthly charge for this?


I know the Sammy is using a Cable Card in the box -- which causes it take twice as long to reboot - Once for the Samsung OS, and the again for the Cable Card to load Mystro. I'm running the cable output to the TV through a Pioneer Elite VSX-32 which is set to just pass video through.


Sorry for the novel length rant, but does anybody have any ideas?


Thanks!

-bruce


----------



## HDOrlando

There was a tech just here at my house and he told me some interesting news.


They are planning to dump SDV soon (Later this year). Apparently, they have space they do not use.


In addition, they are going to get rid of analog sometime this year and give everyone a box including those who only go up to 73.


It sounded like he had it on authority but you never know.


Just thought I'd pass it along. It would be great if this happened.


----------



## BruceOrlando

I'll dance for joy, if that happens!










You couldn't have sent them to my house after he finished @ yours? ?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20526456
> 
> 
> There was a tech just here at my house and he told me some interesting news.
> 
> They are planning to dump SDV soon (Later this year). Apparently, they have space they do not use.
> 
> In addition, they are going to get rid of analog sometime this year and give everyone a box including those who only go up to 73.
> 
> It sounded like he had it on authority but you never know.
> 
> Just thought I'd pass it along. It would be great if this happened.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20526456
> 
> 
> There was a tech just here at my house and he told me some interesting news.
> 
> 
> They are planning to dump SDV soon (Later this year). Apparently, they have space they do not use.
> 
> 
> In addition, they are going to get rid of analog sometime this year and give everyone a box including those who only go up to 73.
> 
> 
> It sounded like he had it on authority but you never know.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd pass it along. It would be great if this happened.



I don't think they will just dump SDV because those servers cost money and not to mention the fact the TWC is still adding SDV to new systems such as Greenville Texas. What they could do is move popular SD/HD channels off of SDV and put them back on a fixed QAM assignment. TWC NYC had their analogs pulled off and they still went SDV so don't bank on SDV going away possibly just becoming less crowded.


Here TWC uses SDV on almost all of the HD channels save for the two main ESPN HD channels HBO HD, SHO HD, HDPPV, TNT HD, and the local HD channels.


Also they use SDV on very few SD channels only these SD channels are switched:


Mexico 22

Once TV Mexico

Teleformula

Discovery Familia

Cine Mexicano

VeneMovies

Canal de tejas (Texas channel Espanol)

Fox Soccer + SD

AYM Sports (planned)

CBTV Michoacan (planned)


We are a 860MHz system with 16 SDV QAMs, 4 VOD QAMs, 4 HSI QAMs and the rest of the digital space is fixed QAMs.


They are also doing an analog reclaim on june 21st here:

5 Local access channels

CSPAN2

CSPAN3

TXCN


HDOrlando I wonder if Orlando is 1GHz or 860MHz and they have not been using channels above 120 771MHz or so?


----------



## chdwil

Sdv is going away. The analog is going bye bye too. That's where the extra frequency allotment is coming from. I say good riddance ad sdv is so trouble prone.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, am about at wits end with BH.
> 
> 
> I had an SA-8300 box since like 2007 or 2006. Been running like a top. Just the usual hiccups, but overall pretty good.
> 
> 
> So I get a new Plasma 3D TV and decide I'd like to try the ESPN 3D channel, which I admit is a questionable be call on my part, but I'm curious what the finals will look like.
> 
> 
> So I contact BH customer service who proceeds to tell me not only the monthly amount I'll be fleeced for, but also that I'll need a new box, as the old SA DVR can not handle the 3D.
> 
> 
> Fair enough, off I go this morning to exchange boxes, and with minimal effort (Cust. Service Rep was very nice & accommodating), I arrive home with a new Samsung SMT-H3272.
> 
> 
> Now the fun begins. Follow their reboot procedures, all I get is the base Samsung interface -- Mr. Mystro is nowhere to be found. So I call BH and after a mere 30 min wait on hold, the nice CSR lady is able to reboot the Samsung and load up Mystro. Yea!
> 
> 
> Now the old interface is back, but not all of the HD channels are showing. The HD package channels are missing, and when you press the little yellow triangle key to try again, it just laughs at you. grrr
> 
> 
> So, no HD packages channels, and certainly no ESPN 3D. To top it off, now they want me to wait until MONDAY to have a tech come out and "look at the box".
> 
> 
> Calls back to BH are worthless as they do not have any technical support available via phone -- their words. Unbelievable -- and I'm paying a ridiculous monthly charge for this?
> 
> 
> I know the Sammy is using a Cable Card in the box -- which causes it take twice as long to reboot - Once for the Samsung OS, and the again for the Cable Card to load Mystro. I'm running the cable output to the TV through a Pioneer Elite VSX-32 which is set to just pass video through.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the novel length rant, but does anybody have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -bruce



You have to reboot the Samsungs twice to receive all the channels and for on demand to work. ESPN 3d is mpeg4 and only works on the newer Samsungs and ciscos.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20526968
> 
> 
> Sdv is going away. The analog is going bye bye too. That's where the extra frequency allotment is coming from. I say good riddance ad sdv is so trouble prone.



Is this just for Bright House as TWC is still adding SDV in systems?


I think there will come a day when SDV will be needed again as there is only so much bandwidth on a cable system.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just for Bright House as TWC is still adding SDV in systems?
> 
> 
> I think there will come a day when SDV will be needed again as there is only so much bandwidth on a cable system.



Since the future of tv is streaming it probably doesn't matter. Anyhow bright house has 1000mhz nodes. Still plenty of room up there. Just have to update the amps to 1000mhz. But why do that when you can free up so much space eliminating analog. It makes no sence to transmit the same channel 3 times. Analog, digi, hd.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20527124
> 
> 
> Since the future of tv is streaming it probably doesn't matter. Anyhow bright house has 1000mhz nodes. Still plenty of room up there. Just have to update the amps to 1000mhz. But why do that when you can free up so much space eliminating analog. It makes no sence to transmit the same channel 3 times. Analog, digi, hd.



Here in North Texas TWC swapped out 550MHz GI/Motorola plant dual line areas/750MHz GI/Motorola plant single line areas to 860MHz Motorola plant with 870MHz motorola SG2000 nodes for existing node housings/1GHz Aurora nodes where there were node splits and added SDV.


We have 19 more QAMs than an average 750MHz system and they are slowly taking away analogs but are moving SD channels down into that space they have pulled in the last 2 years:

15 129MHz

16 135MHz

19 153MHz

27 243MHz

47 363MHz

50 381MHz

61 447MHz

63 459MHz

73 519MHz


and have not moved channels off of SDV


----------



## HDOrlando

Bruce: LOL! Like chdwil said, you just have to reboot it.


chdwil: Is there a timetable for this like a month or something?


Kevin: Like chdwil says, it will eventually happen but BHN Orlando might be doing it quicker than others.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20527559
> 
> 
> Bruce: LOL! Like chdwil said, you just have to reboot it.
> 
> 
> chdwil: Is there a timetable for this like a month or something?
> 
> 
> Kevin: Like chdwil says, it will eventually happen but BHN Orlando might be doing it quicker than others.



I think that the move away from SDV is a Bright House decision not a TWC one as TWC is still aggressively deploying SDV in Los Angeles and other Markets where it is currently not available.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Definitely is.


Bright House gets their programming from TWC but system stuff is on their end.


On the programming, our lineup is comparable to TWC NYC the flagship as are other BHN lineups but being off the SDV would make really be nice.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20527707
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Definitely is.
> 
> 
> Bright House gets their programming from TWC but system stuff is on their end.
> 
> 
> On the programming, our lineup is comparable to TWC NYC the flagship as are other BHN lineups but being off the SDV would make really be nice.



I have not had any problems with SDV except for maybe once or twice when a channel or had a S0012 error when tuning to the channel. Maybe the fact that TWC dallas is 860MHz and since they do not put many SD channels on SDV could be reason why I have a good SDV experience.


HDOrlando I'll PM you more info about this so I don't take over the Orlando thread.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Ty for the PM.


It is probably why and I hope they get rid of Analog/SDV soon.


Some notes for everyone.


Wedding Central is officially going under July 1 and it's no longer on the possibilities.


AVS has an exclusive on the TV forum about In Demand offering 9 HD feeds for NBA League Pass and 9 for NHL Center Ice this fall/MLB Extra Innings Next Spring.


Not sure how the later will overlap but this is good news as all the games could be in HD. No more SD version games. It will not offer both feeds like DTV does and the picture even for HD is not that nice but this is a much-needed upgrade.


It will definitely be on everyone's wish list.


----------



## facke02

Can't wait for SDV to go away. Now I can use a tuner in my HTPC without a Tuning Adapter.


----------



## heyitsme

Thinking about jumping to UVerse for TV but keep BrightHouse for cable (mainly because I work from home and I know what I get with BH). Has anyone else on here tried going that route? I'd like to try UVerse for their software/hardware. Price for cable on UVerse seems about the same as if I only get internet from BH, assuming we ignore the temporary discount uverse offers.


----------



## facke02

Quote:

Originally Posted by *heyitsme*
Thinking about jumping to UVerse for TV but keep BrightHouse for cable (mainly because I work from home and I know what I get with BH). Has anyone else on here tried going that route? I'd like to try UVerse for their software/hardware. Price for cable on UVerse seems about the same as if I only get internet from BH, assuming we ignore the temporary discount uverse offers.
My neighbor switched from BH to UVerse. They're pleased with it. I don't think the picture is any better.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20526456
> 
> 
> There was a tech just here at my house and he told me some interesting news.
> 
> 
> They are planning to dump SDV soon (Later this year). Apparently, they have space they do not use.
> 
> 
> In addition, they are going to get rid of analog sometime this year and give everyone a box including those who only go up to 73.
> 
> 
> It sounded like he had it on authority but you never know.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd pass it along. It would be great if this happened.




if that were to happen, would it mean we tivo users could ditch the dreadful tuning adapter? in fairness, since its last update it has been quite stable. but before, it was a nightmare! i would love to know if you hear something. thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwill would know best.


Please also let us know if they have a timetable.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20536391
> 
> 
> if that were to happen, would it mean we tivo users could ditch the dreadful tuning adapter? in fairness, since its last update it has been quite stable. but before, it was a nightmare! i would love to know if you hear something. thanks.



If they move all channels that you watch off the SDV system, yes you could get rid of your TA.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/20536487
> 
> 
> If they move all channels that you watch off the SDV system, yes you could get ride of your TA.



thanks, i figured as much but wanted to be sure.


----------



## JaxFLBear

I believe that BHN is already offering cable boxes for a very low monthly rate because they moved the local goverment channels to digital only.


I also hope they do re-vamp their system so that we can get rid of the TAs. I still want to purchase a second Moxi HD DVR, but they only sell a 3-tuner version now. The current TA only supports 2 tuners so it cripples any retail DVR with more than 2-tuners unless that DVR supports multiple TAs being connected (Moxi does not). The FCC has said that CableCos must support a minimum of 4 tuners for retail DVRs and have until August to do so (unless delayed).


----------



## BruceOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20526971
> 
> 
> You have to reboot the Samsungs twice to receive all the channels and for on demand to work. ESPN 3d is mpeg4 and only works on the newer Samsungs and ciscos.



Rebooted until was blue in the face.


Tech came out yesterday and had a signal sent to the box. His words. Now why they couldn't do that on Saturday, makes you wonder.


Chalked up to a learning experience. At least the tech was a nice, pleasant sort, and all is working well.


----------



## the64gto

Decided to re-do a channel scan to see what has changed. HDTV connected to cable with no converter. The scan showed 65 analog and 54 digital channels. Without the channel guide, it is almost impossible to see what channel I am watching. I know the basic channels such as 35 the SD version and 35-1 the HD version etc. But then there are channels like the one I am watching now is 92-12. Cannot seem to find the channel line up on BHN website that shows these types of channels. (Don't want to get another converter, have 2 installed on other TV's) Anyone have a link or list for these.?


Part 2.







Has anybody tried the cable out option on the 8300 and connect it to a tv like this situation. That cable now is connected back to my Large TV and allows me to use the PIP feature. I am thinking that the wife could be watching the soaps via the DVR and I could be ESPN'ing ??


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooted until was blue in the face.
> 
> 
> Tech came out yesterday and had a signal sent to the box. His words. Now why they couldn't do that on Saturday, makes you wonder.
> 
> 
> Chalked up to a learning experience. At least the tech was a nice, pleasant sort, and all is working well.



Sounds kind of familiar....


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/20539591
> 
> 
> Decided to re-do a channel scan to see what has changed. HDTV connected to cable with no converter. The scan showed 65 analog and 54 digital channels. Without the channel guide, it is almost impossible to see what channel I am watching. I know the basic channels such as 35 the SD version and 35-1 the HD version etc. But then there are channels like the one I am watching now is 92-12. Cannot seem to find the channel line up on BHN website that shows these types of channels. (Don't want to get another converter, have 2 installed on other TV's) Anyone have a link or list for these.?
> 
> 
> Part 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody tried the cable out option on the 8300 and connect it to a tv like this situation. That cable now is connected back to my Large TV and allows me to use the PIP feature. I am thinking that the wife could be watching the soaps via the DVR and I could be ESPN'ing ??



Regarding the cable out. I no longer have a 8300 HD but when I did the RF out would only transmit in SD not HD.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/20539591
> 
> 
> Decided to re-do a channel scan to see what has changed. HDTV connected to cable with no converter. The scan showed 65 analog and 54 digital channels. Without the channel guide, it is almost impossible to see what channel I am watching. I know the basic channels such as 35 the SD version and 35-1 the HD version etc. But then there are channels like the one I am watching now is 92-12. Cannot seem to find the channel line up on BHN website that shows these types of channels. (Don't want to get another converter, have 2 installed on other TV's) Anyone have a link or list for these.?



punch your zip code into here and select bhn as the provider.

http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/


----------



## Sgooter

I may want to add an old HDTV to a guest room. What's the monthly rental on an HD cable box (non-DVR) from BHN? I can't find a price list on their web site.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/20541757
> 
> 
> I may want to add an old HDTV to a guest room. What's the monthly rental on an HD cable box (non-DVR) from BHN? I can't find a price list on their web site.



It used to be $10 for an additional non-dvr cable box (Standard or HD).


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may want to add an old HDTV to a guest room. What's the monthly rental on an HD cable box (non-DVR) from BHN? I can't find a price list on their web site.



I think it is now $9.00.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/20541575
> 
> 
> punch your zip code into here and select bhn as the provider.
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/



Tx! That worked, with a little manipulation, got it into excel.


----------



## jvos

Hi All - My family and I are relocating to Seminole County from Chicagoland in August. Here, I had Comcast HD and a couple of HDTivos with CableCards.


My basic question is - who are the providers in the Lake Mary area? What are your opinions of them?


I am considering going DirectTV so that I can get the NFL ticket and still watch the Bears, but would like to know the other options.


Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

jvos,


In Seminole County, we have Bright House.


There is also Direct TV and Dish Network. I'm not sure if ATT U-Verse is available in the area. It's hit and miss.


I think Bright House is solid and you can see their HD lineup in my signature. We also have a 24 hour news service and great On Demand options although we do not have NFL Network or HDNet. They do have the niche HD channels (AMC, E!, LMN HD, TMC HD, GSN HD, etc.) that DTV does not have.


If you want The Sunday Ticket though, go with DTV.


----------



## pronk

Thinking about the whole house DVR.


Did I read recently that if I plan to order that to get a hold of a certain type of box? Also because I have no intention of hauling my fat butt to the attic in this heat I am thinking of wiring each room with Cat5. Anyone know how many rooms BHN will make sure are wired up for Cable. I realize the Cat5 thing is separate, but if I have a guy working and need to run that too it would be nice to know ahead of time. Even if it's $20/room or whatever that's fine, 4 BRs, 2 Lrs, and possibly a line going to porch (all of which might already be there anyway)


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thinking about the whole house DVR.
> 
> 
> Did I read recently that if I plan to order that to get a hold of a certain type of box? Also because I have no intention of hauling my fat butt to the attic in this heat I am thinking of wiring each room with Cat5. Anyone know how many rooms BHN will make sure are wired up for Cable. I realize the Cat5 thing is separate, but if I have a guy working and need to run that too it would be nice to know ahead of time. Even if it's $20/room or whatever that's fine, 4 BRs, 2 Lrs, and possibly a line going to porch (all of which might already be there anyway)



No cat 5 needed. It's MOCA. Multimedia over cable.


You need the Sansung or cisco boxes that end the model # with a 2. Like 4642 or 8642. They are multiple room capable and mpeg4 capable.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Five Cinemax and 3 Showtime Channels were getting June 29 are now up with templates.


I have neither package so I have no ideas if the channels are up.


The 9th Channel Fox Movie Channel is currently on 1375 where HD Showcase currently is so we wll not be able to do the trick on that channel until the 29th.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvos* /forum/post/20544437
> 
> 
> Hi All - My family and I are relocating to Seminole County from Chicagoland in August. Here, I had Comcast HD and a couple of HDTivos with CableCards.
> 
> 
> My basic question is - who are the providers in the Lake Mary area? What are your opinions of them?
> 
> 
> I am considering going DirectTV so that I can get the NFL ticket and still watch the Bears, but would like to know the other options.
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20544525
> 
> 
> jvos,
> 
> 
> In Seminole County, we have Bright House.
> 
> 
> There is also Direct TV and Dish Network. I'm not sure if ATT U-Verse is available in the area. It's hit and miss.
> 
> 
> I think Bright House is solid and you can see their HD lineup in my signature. We also have a 24 hour news service and great On Demand options although we do not have NFL Network or HDNet. They do have the niche HD channels (AMC, E!, LMN HD, TMC HD, GSN HD, etc.) that DTV does not have.
> 
> 
> If you want The Sunday Ticket though, go with DTV.



CenturyLink is also a Phone provider for parts of Seminole County. We have them in Longwood which is less than 10 miles from Lake Mary. CenturyLink is currently rolling out Prism TV ( seeprismtv.com ). There is also small pockets of Comcast in Central Florida. Not sure if they have anything in Seminole County though.


If you already know what your address will be, the Seminole County Government has a webpage that will tell you what utilities, schools, political districts, etc that are for that area.

http://www.seminolecountyfl.gov/guid..._specific.aspx


----------



## jvos

Thanks JaxFLBear and HDOrlando!


BTW, is Verizon FiOS available for internet is Seminole?


----------



## jvos

Hmm, I guess that's dumb questions. If FiOS was available, it would be for internet, TV and Phone. NM


----------



## Nayan

Not a dumb question. I would advise you to check their website and see if it's available in your neighborhood. FiOS is available in the neighborhood next to mine but I can't get it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


If FIOS becomes available in your area, would you switch?


----------



## JaxFLBear

I believe that Verizon has stopped rolling out FIOS to areas they don't provide home phone service.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that Verizon has stopped rolling out FIOS to areas they don't provide home phone service.



Yes, the cost of running fiber to the house was too expensive. They even wanted the government to chip in.


----------



## Nayan

Y'know, I thought about it when I first heard it was coming to my area, same with U-Verse. I would love to get the channels I watch for a lower price! But then I think to myself I would still need internet and home phone service and the track record with AT&T isn't very impressive on that point. I know Verizon is a good cell phone company and I had them since they were Primeco (remember the cute little alien? Loved him!) but I'm not sure of their internet and I hate caps! I like to play games and stream so if there were caps I'd be a very sad Nayan.


After weighing the pros and cons of each service, I'd have to say I wouldn't switch. I pay through the nose for BH, but I like the fact that if my equipment doesn't work I can go to the office and switch it out or if I call for a tech I know they'll be here when they say they will. I like having only one bill from one company and not have to juggle three. Plus as they keep adding channels and not willingly taking them away I have plenty to watch and don't have to play the when-will-my-channel-get-here game. So yes, I'd stay put







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Great that you will stick around.


I love how you always search for those notices for us.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Hey guys,


I have RR Turbo and routinely see that I am getting 25-30 Mbs downloads with the turbo boost (or whatever they call it). I have an ethernet network and wireless and routinely have 5 clients on the network.


What does Lightning give me, other than another 10 -15 MBs download?


Does anyone have it and what do you think. Do I need a new modem and if so can I self-install or do I need a truck roll?


Thanks...


----------



## jvos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20556880
> 
> 
> 
> If FIOS becomes available in your area, would you switch?



Obviously, in my case it wouldn't be a switch, but I'd absolutely go FIOS if it were an option. Why?


Its by far the fastest, up to Download 150 Mbps/Upload 35 Mbps


Also:

The top-rated broadband service in America

Wireless router at no extra cost

Verizon Wi-Fi is included with all FiOS Internet 15/5 Mbps and higher

Free premium installation

A free Verizon email address

Free personal Web space

100% fiber optics to your home


I have co-workers in other areas of the country who have FIOS and they swear by it.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I have RR Turbo and routinely see that I am getting 25-30 Mbs downloads with the turbo boost (or whatever they call it). I have an ethernet network and wireless and routinely have 5 clients on the network.
> 
> 
> What does Lightning give me, other than another 10 -15 MBs download?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have it and what do you think. Do I need a new modem and if so can I self-install or do I need a truck roll?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Faster uploads and more bandwidth. You will get lag with turbo if multiple devices are online. Lightning uses multiple channels to increase bandwidth. If you are good with turbo stick with it.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil: Do you know anything on the timetable to get rid of SDV?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chdwil: Do you know anything on the timetable to get rid of SDV?



No, not yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Eventually it will be gone.


It's another thing we could hear in a notice. Thankfully the problem only pops up occasionally.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/20558475
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I have RR Turbo and routinely see that I am getting 25-30 Mbs downloads with the turbo boost (or whatever they call it). I have an ethernet network and wireless and routinely have 5 clients on the network.
> 
> 
> What does Lightning give me, other than another 10 -15 MBs download?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have it and what do you think. Do I need a new modem and if so can I self-install or do I need a truck roll?
> 
> 
> Thanks...




i had it and hated it. went back to turbo.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvos* /forum/post/20558842
> 
> 
> Obviously, in my case it wouldn't be a switch, but I'd absolutely go FIOS if it were an option. Why?
> 
> 
> Its by far the fastest, up to Download 150 Mbps/Upload 35 Mbps
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> The top-rated broadband service in America
> 
> Wireless router at no extra cost
> 
> Verizon Wi-Fi is included with all FiOS Internet 15/5 Mbps and higher
> 
> Free premium installation
> 
> A free Verizon email address
> 
> Free personal Web space
> 
> 100% fiber optics to your home
> 
> 
> I have co-workers in other areas of the country who have FIOS and they swear by it.




i would switch to fios if it ever became available.


----------



## HDOrlando

Damn SDV has lots of HD channels down and even some SD stuff.


I hope they at least start the process to faze it and analog out soon.


----------



## nissmo

So, I've had my SA8300HD for several years now, and I'm wondering if there's a better DVR that BHN offers now?


Is there a consensus on a better DVR from BHN?


----------



## Nayan

I had my 8300HD for years until it finally went out then I grabbed one of the new Cisco boxes. I really like it and have had no problems. Some folks have had issues with the new Samsung ones and some haven't so I guess ymmv if you get one of those but both of the newer boxes have bigger drives so you can fill it up with even more cats!....err I mean shows







.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I've had my SA8300HD for several years now, and I'm wondering if there's a better DVR that BHN offers now?
> 
> 
> Is there a consensus on a better DVR from BHN?



Samsung 3272 or cisco 8642


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20561522
> 
> 
> Damn SDV has lots of HD channels down and even some SD stuff.
> 
> 
> I hope they at least start the process to faze it and analog out soon.



I called three different times yesterday to try and talk to a customer service supervisor, got hung up once and never got any acknowledgment of a problem. That was with over 60+ HD channels unreachable here in Lake Mary.


Brighthouse must think we are absolute morons but even a moron can learn after the number of times SDV has screwed up.


Amazingly the problem went away today. Guess they don't want to pay overtime to engineering.


----------



## HDOrlando

Problem went away a few hours later for me.


Still sucks as I like to watch FearNet at night.


----------



## HDOrlando

I wish they would update this link

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/channel-changes 


Ohh well, not much to talk about until we get our 9 new HD channels on the 29th and likely a legal notice the next day. Whether we get anything in that notice remains to be seen but unless the Weather Channel HD and more Starz HD are finally added, we will not get much if anything at all with the dried up TWC carriage deals.


----------



## Mark1_M

I've noticed the BHN channel guide for channel 468 shows ME TV programming, but everytime I've tuned in to that channel, the stupid weather stuff is still there.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark1_M* /forum/post/20581255
> 
> 
> I've noticed the BHN channel guide for channel 468 shows ME TV programming, but everytime I've tuned in to that channel, the stupid weather stuff is still there.



The ME TV Website says coming soon. Looks like BHN jumped the gun with changing the channel lineup.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've noticed this as well.


It wouldn't be up during the day anyway because of the Casey coverage which ends unless there is a death penalty phase probably by 4th of July weekend.


Still, it would be nice to have and one day I'd love Me TV to have an HD feed even if they show nothing in HD so they would be in the HD section.


----------



## Nayan

With the trial going on and the major stations carrying it the daytime lineups have been moved around so this doesn't surprise me. It'll be here soon







.


We should have a notice near the end of the month but I doubt we'll see anything new, probably a rehash of the month-to-months and the announcement of the new PBS channel and the demise of WMFE. I am still mad over this and the fact we're not only losing the main feed but the sub-channels as well.


----------



## Sgooter

Spent a few days this week in DC, and the hotel TV had HDNet and HDNet Movies in the lineup - it was superb. TWC is so wrong-headed on this issue.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm not sure if this was posted earlier but the second PBS HD station is stopping with PBS programming.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...up-july-1.html 


This could drop us two HD channels but the UCF one could go HD.


They are hovering around the 170 mark so we will get some HD channels to get over it.


This still sucks though as the right is trying to kill public broadcasting.


----------



## heyitsme

This sounds pretty great:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/17/t...-ipad-app-dvr/ 


Anyone think we'll see this on BrightHouse?


----------



## HDOrlando

We do get a lot of stuff from TWC so I would say it's very possible.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20579466
> 
> 
> I wish they would update this link
> 
> http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/channel-changes
> 
> 
> Ohh well, not much to talk about until we get our 9 new HD channels on the 29th and likely a legal notice the next day. Whether we get anything in that notice remains to be seen but unless the Weather Channel HD and more Starz HD are finally added, we will not get much if anything at all with the dried up TWC carriage deals.



sundance hd? nasa hd?


----------



## HDOrlando

Sundance HD is definitely a possibility and I was surprised it was not in the last update. We do have an HD selection of it on HD Showcase so that furthers the suspicions.


I feel they would have added NASA HD already so not sure that it's in the cards.


Amongst the other stuff......................


You've heard my theories on The Weather Channel HD. I'm still clueless about GMC HD and why it was passed over in December and on June 1.


RFD-TV HD is probably in the cards for the future as are IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD


More Starz HD are tricky. We did get Encore HD on the month to months so we will see. TWC only has 3 of the other 5 on their deals though.


There are more Fox Sports RSN's but they pretty much all show the same thing. All BHN systems outside of the Panhandle got 4-5 in January and not sure more are in the cards for anyone.


I'm doubtful they will add more West Coast Premiums outside of the main Cinemax West HD when they reorganize the SD channels to give Cinemax space to add the SD versions of the West Coast channels. Starz West HD is possible too as the pattern seems to be to have the main west coast feed in HD (HBO, Showtime, TMC, Encore).


C-Span 2 and 3 HD will probably be lumped in with a bigger update eventually.


HSN HD and QVC HD would probably come together in a bigger update. I think BHN simply is not high on adding HD shopping channels. Jewelry TV HD is probably in the same boat.


Africa Channel might be a future addition. NHK World might be a stretch.


Nuvo TV HD is a possibility and it appears EWTN is available Es Espanol HD in Bakersfield. Still trying to confirm with someone who has a Bakersfield system if that is a misprint or not.


Anyway, that's the skinny on the possibles.


On a final note, if any channels from the big companies launch any HD channels, count on TWC getting them quickly.


These channels could include Chiller, TeenNick, TVLand, Military Channel , Discovery Health and Fit, MTV2, etc.


Damn! I type a lot. LOL!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20590208
> 
> 
> Sundance HD is definitely a possibility and I was surprised it was not in the last update. We do have an HD selection of it on HD Showcase so that furthers the suspicions.
> 
> 
> I feel they would have added NASA HD already so not sure that it's in the cards.
> 
> 
> Amongst the other stuff......................
> 
> 
> You've heard my theories on The Weather Channel HD. I'm still clueless about GMC HD and why it was passed over in December and on June 1.
> 
> 
> RFD-TV HD is probably in the cards for the future as are IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD
> 
> 
> More Starz HD are tricky. We did get Encore HD on the month to months so we will see. TWC only has 3 of the other 5 on their deals though.
> 
> 
> There are more Fox Sports RSN's but they pretty much all show the same thing. All BHN systems outside of the Panhandle got 4-5 in January and not sure more are in the cards for anyone.
> 
> 
> I'm doubtful they will add more West Coast Premiums outside of the main Cinemax West HD when they reorganize the SD channels to give Cinemax space to add the SD versions of the West Coast channels. Starz West HD is possible too as the pattern seems to be to have the main west coast feed in HD (HBO, Showtime, TMC, Encore).
> 
> 
> C-Span 2 and 3 HD will probably be lumped in with a bigger update eventually.
> 
> 
> HSN HD and QVC HD would probably come together in a bigger update. I think BHN simply is not high on adding HD shopping channels. Jewelry TV HD is probably in the same boat.
> 
> 
> Africa Channel might be a future addition. NHK World might be a stretch.
> 
> 
> Nuvo TV HD is a possibility and it appears EWTN is available Es Espanol HD in Bakersfield. Still trying to confirm with someone who has a Bakersfield system if that is a misprint or not.
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's the skinny on the possibles.
> 
> 
> On a final note, if any channels from the big companies launch any HD channels, count on TWC getting them quickly.
> 
> 
> These channels could include Chiller, TeenNick, TVLand, Military Channel , Discovery Health and Fit, MTV2, etc.
> 
> 
> Damn! I type a lot. LOL!



Actually TWC has deals for Starz Cinema HD and Starz in Black HD as they are on a few TWC systems in Texas such as Laredo which has a lot of HD channels that are not on any other TWC system in Texas here is a list of channels that laredo has that other TWC systems do not:


QVC HD

REELZ HD

SUNDANCE HD

CSPAN HD

IFC HD

HUB HD

EWTN HD

Starz Cinema HD

Starz in Black HD


note some of these are not listed on the TWC website but have launched and are listed at Msn.com tv listings.


----------



## mgsports

June-TWCKC

In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer. Sports On Demand will be renamed Sports & Fitness On Demand; Journey TV On Demand will be renamed Travel On Demand; BBC America On Demand will become part of Entertainment On Demand; Exercise TV On Demand will become part of Sports & Fitness On Demand. The following service additions are planned: Oxygen HD, Hub HD, Lifetime HD, truTV HD, History International HD, Crime & Investigation HD, Cooking Channel HD, DIY HD, NASA Select.

They already have NASA HD so maybe NASA has another SD that they are adding.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kev: Thanks for the info.


You should report those Starz channels to Matt for the chart. They are currently listed as unavailable. The rest are already on the chart.


Did Nuvo TV (Si TV) HD launch in Yuma?


I'll update my info too. We have those other channels outside of QVC.


Mgsports: TY for posting the notice. NASA Select? Is it possible that is NASA HD?


----------



## iceturkee

i have had all of the regional sports networks with directv. you haven't mentioned the comcast sports networks. and although, a lot of material is duplicated by the fox networks, there is also localized and diversified programming.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC/BHN does not have any Comcast out of market RSN's on their deals.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20592425
> 
> 
> TWC/BHN does not have any Comcast out of market RSN's on their deals.




too bad


----------



## mgsports

Does Comcast here have any of them?


----------



## HDOrlando

Could you give me your comcast zip code in Orlando so i can look it up.


----------



## JaxFLBear

Not sure how current this list is: http://www.orlandodigital.tv/reception.htm


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20590208
> 
> 
> Sundance HD is definitely a possibility and I was surprised it was not in the last update. We do have an HD selection of it on HD Showcase so that furthers the suspicions.
> 
> 
> I feel they would have added NASA HD already so not sure that it's in the cards.
> 
> 
> Amongst the other stuff......................
> 
> 
> You've heard my theories on The Weather Channel HD. I'm still clueless about GMC HD and why it was passed over in December and on June 1.
> 
> 
> RFD-TV HD is probably in the cards for the future as are IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD
> 
> 
> More Starz HD are tricky. We did get Encore HD on the month to months so we will see. TWC only has 3 of the other 5 on their deals though.
> 
> 
> There are more Fox Sports RSN's but they pretty much all show the same thing. All BHN systems outside of the Panhandle got 4-5 in January and not sure more are in the cards for anyone.
> 
> 
> I'm doubtful they will add more West Coast Premiums outside of the main Cinemax West HD when they reorganize the SD channels to give Cinemax space to add the SD versions of the West Coast channels. Starz West HD is possible too as the pattern seems to be to have the main west coast feed in HD (HBO, Showtime, TMC, Encore).
> 
> 
> C-Span 2 and 3 HD will probably be lumped in with a bigger update eventually.
> 
> 
> HSN HD and QVC HD would probably come together in a bigger update. I think BHN simply is not high on adding HD shopping channels. Jewelry TV HD is probably in the same boat.
> 
> 
> Africa Channel might be a future addition. NHK World might be a stretch.
> 
> 
> Nuvo TV HD is a possibility and it appears EWTN is available Es Espanol HD in Bakersfield. Still trying to confirm with someone who has a Bakersfield system if that is a misprint or not.
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's the skinny on the possibles.
> 
> 
> On a final note, if any channels from the big companies launch any HD channels, count on TWC getting them quickly.
> 
> 
> These channels could include Chiller, TeenNick, TVLand, Military Channel , Discovery Health and Fit, MTV2, etc.
> 
> 
> Damn! I type a lot. LOL!



LOL we both type a lot







. I am still waiting on Weather Channel HD. By the time we get it poor Jim Cantore won't be good-looking anymore so they better hurry up! We are running out of options for new HD channels as we either have them already, a deal needs to be made or they are on another provider and not available to us. I would like to see some channels go HD, like Current, Discovery Health and Fitness (although the fitness part is pretty much gone now), Pentagon Channel, Fuel and Chiller. I would love to have HDNet and HDNet Movies back. I see what's on the schedule and cry. If it wasn't such a PITA to get Sat I would, especially for those two channels.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/20593428
> 
> 
> Not sure how current this list is: http://www.orlandodigital.tv/reception.htm



It is actually up to date at this time. The only big change will be when WMFE goes off and the new PBS station comes on.


----------



## Passenger57

Anyone know if they're still charging $100 to do the whole house DVR setup?


----------



## HDOrlando

It actually is not up to date at least on the BHN end. They have us at 137 when we are approaching 170. They also have us with stuff that we do not have.


The real question is the Comcast end but it would be nice if we had our own Orlando chart like Matt does HDTV Programming forum.


Could anyone put together a similar chart for Orlando like Matt has?


----------



## chdwil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Passenger57*
Anyone know if they're still charging $100 to do the whole house DVR setup?
Yes.


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nayan* 
LOL we both type a lot







. I am still waiting on Weather Channel HD. By the time we get it poor Jim Cantore won't be good-looking anymore so they better hurry up! We are running out of options for new HD channels as we either have them already, a deal needs to be made or they are on another provider and not available to us. I would like to see some channels go HD, like Current, Discovery Health and Fitness (although the fitness part is pretty much gone now), Pentagon Channel, Fuel and Chiller. I would love to have HDNet and HDNet Movies back. I see what's on the schedule and cry. If it wasn't such a PITA to get Sat I would, especially for those two channels.
pentagon channel is suppose to go hd around labor day. that info was released earlier this year.


----------



## Nayan

Oh awesome! I didn't know that so thank you







.


----------



## HDOrlando

It was previously announced for TWC so until they have it again in a notice, I'll keep it in the may not materalize section.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like NFL Network will go to 16 games in 2012 for Thursday night.


"A new 16-game Thursday night TV package beginning in 2012 will be the source of new revenue."

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=6687485 


Could this maybe nudge TWC/BHN to pick up NFL Network. Even though it's no, it can't hurt although it sucks our bills would go up a bit while we still would not have access to Sunday Ticket.


----------



## cam94z28

Anyone know if there's finally a good chance I'll end up with a Samsung box, or something other than a Scientific Atlanta (8300HD/HDC). I have gone through 4 of them in my bedroom alone. The current one (8300HD)....

1. Pixelates all over the place, video pixelates, and audio drops out.....


2. Randomly records overlapping shows. The dvr recording pixelates/overlaps into current programming on same channel. It will show a few seconds of one show, pixelate, audio drops out, then it will show a few seconds of another show, sometimes not even on the same channel. It sometimes will do this for the entire show.


3. When not overlapping shows, it frequently (every other recording or more often) pixelates every 3-5 seconds, making most of the show unwatchable. When a show does record perfectly, and I try to play back later (after the initial watch), it will randomly start pixelating as above. Sometimes I can watch fine one hour, then replay it an hour later, and it will pixelate again. I'm wondering if maybe the hard drive has bad sectors and this is how it deals with it.

4. Not sure if this is system wide, but the "Find Shows" functionality has disappeared. The database is empty.


Last time I visited my friendly bright house office (to get my current 8300HD), I was bluntly told "NO" when I asked if they had something other than the Scientific Atlanta in stock. I had actually grabbed a Samsung unit in the past, but it went through a corrupted firmware update and started recording only 8 minutes of every show. I wish I'd hung onto it until the patch at this point.


----------



## iceturkee

i had no problems getting my samsung boxes cam. don't know what to tell you.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20597763
> 
> 
> It was previously announced for TWC so until they have it again in a notice, I'll keep it in the may not materalize section.



there is even a thread in the avs forums which says pentagon channel to go hd in september 2011. they are building a new studio which should be completed in the july-august time frame. direct has alread indicated they will carry the channel when it launches.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm waiting for TWC to re-announce that they are going to launch it.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20601504
> 
> 
> i had no problems getting my samsung boxes cam. don't know what to tell you.



Thankfully ended up with an smt-h3272 with a 500GB Hard Drive. I drove in and saw 4 people walk out with 8300HDC's, things were looking grim. When I finally got to the rep, I asked her nicely if they had any Samsung's. She said, "No, sorry, we rarely get those in". She came back 2 minutes later with the Samsung. They were holding it for someone since June 2nd. Their tardiness is my gain 


It's a different model from what I had before, and it's lightning quick. Scheduling an entire series to record, even if there are 20-30 entries to schedule, takes 2-3 seconds.


----------



## HDClown

I constantly get "channel is currently unavailable" on lots of HD channels. Not the major networks, not premium channels, but other ones. I have to hit "A" 3-5 times and it eventually tunes in. This really screws with DVR recordings because the channel doesn't turn in the first time.


is there some way to address this with BHN, or is it just the way it is?


----------



## Nayan

Welcome to the world of SDV! I hate it too when you tune to a channel and it refuses to come in, not to mention the "A" on the A button is worn off. I really hope they do away with the analogs altogether. I feel your pain, but for now this kind of thing happens and not much you can do about it.


----------



## HDOrlando

I hate the SDV but it does not pop up too much. Mostly on weekends. It will be great when it is gone.


On another note, within the next week (likely a week from today), we will gt our monthly notice and hopefully some HD goodies like I've mentioned in previous posts but at the very least, news the new PBS channel will have HD as it appears we will go down to 167 HD channels after the June 29 update and when the two others drop PBS programming.


----------



## allowiches

The best way to deal with SDV problems is to request a truck roll. The technicians find the problem quickly and usually don't even come to your home. They just call and ask you to try it. Maybe if BHN has to deal with enough truck rolls, they will find another way to deliver content.


----------



## BruceOrlando

I had a close lightning strike on Sunday which fried the new Samsung Box -- and apparently the remote control, too. (?)


Went in and they exchanged it for one of the new Cisco 8642's. I must say I like it, and it just took one phone call to activate using BH's automated system.


Much better experience than when I switched to the Samsung a few weeks ago. All of the SDV channels appear w/o any glitches or hesitation.


Oh, the new remotes they have are now back lit? That's a nice touch. Probably a battery hog, but still nice, nonetheless.


----------



## Hakemon

The BHN truck came around last night and cut off the cable to work on the box outside.


It's back up now this morning, but the power levels on my modem look like crap now.


Ugh!


----------



## HDOrlando

Hakemon: That sucks.


One day SDV will be gone. The worst is when the problem is on one channel. I remember what they did to try and fix it (Re-wired house, maybe diff people came out to figure it out, etc). Eventually, they did something and it slowly regained the signal over a day or two.


After they do another update and if they could get stuff like The Weather Channel HD, Starz HD Channels, Sundance HD, IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD, they might be better of going dry until late-October with the 8 new Team HD channels and maybe at least start the process on getting rid of SDV and start the process on analog.


Not sure going dry would do anything but I've heard from two BHN employees they want to get rid of it but no timetable. Let's get the ball rolling here.


On another note, it looks like WOFL/WRBW are going to start showing available syndicated HD programming.


On the Orlando OTA forum, someone noticed 2 1/2 Men in HD last night. That is a start and this was likely going to happen with Big Bang and Dr. Phil joining their (WOFL/WRBW) lineups in the fall. Even though I never watch syndicated programming outside of King of The Hill, it would be good if WOFL/WRBW) got with the times like other stations in this market on that front.


----------



## the64gto

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hakemon* 
The BHN truck came around last night and cut off the cable to work on the box outside.


It's back up now this morning, but the power levels on my modem look like crap now.


Ugh!
You switched back to BHN from U-verse? Previous post of yours "Internet, even on the 10Mbps service, is DRASTICALLY better than the BHN 10Mbps.."


----------



## xxfury2xx

I got a DVR for my bedroom and ended up with a Cisco 8640HDC. Is this one any good? The picture quality looks like it might be a bit worse from the regular HD box I had before but, I don't know if it's my imagination or not.


----------



## chdwil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx*
I got a DVR for my bedroom and ended up with a Cisco 8640HDC. Is this one any good? The picture quality looks like it might be a bit worse from the regular HD box I had before but, I don't know if it's my imagination or not.
Are the display resolutions set to 1080i?

Yes it's a good box, hd should be as good If not better than other hd boxes.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chdwil* 
Are the display resolutions set to 1080i?

Yes it's a good box, hd should be as good If not better than other hd boxes.
Yes, the display resolution is set for 1080i only. The one issue I've had is with pixelating and stuttering, while the other box in the house is perfectly fine. I'm rebooting as I type this. If it still has the problem then I may have to exchange it, because the box I swapped it out for didn't have the problem.


----------



## chdwil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx*
Yes, the display resolution is set for 1080i only. The one issue I've had is with pixelating and stuttering, while the other box in the house is perfectly fine. I'm rebooting as I type this. If it still has the problem then I may have to exchange it, because the box I swapped it out for didn't have the problem.
You are most likely correct.


----------



## Adios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/20609980
> 
> 
> Yes, the display resolution is set for 1080i only. The one issue I've had is with pixelating and stuttering, while the other box in the house is perfectly fine. I'm rebooting as I type this. If it still has the problem then I may have to exchange it, because the box I swapped it out for didn't have the problem.



I had the same issue of pixelating and stuttering and audio drop outs with the new Samsung box. Swapped it out twice with the same results. Went back to the 8300HDC. All the problems went away. The tech indicated that there is a software issue with the new Samsung and Cisco boxes. I do not really know if that is factual but my issues are gone. The HDC is so slowwwww compared to the Samsung.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20605813
> 
> 
> I hate the SDV but it does not pop up too much. Mostly on weekends. It will be great when it is gone.
> 
> 
> On another note, within the next week (likely a week from today), we will gt our monthly notice and hopefully some HD goodies like I've mentioned in previous posts but at the very least, news the new PBS channel will have HD as it appears we will go down to 167 HD channels after the June 29 update and when the two others drop PBS programming.



i thought i read the new pbs channel was going to be hd but didn't have enough wattage to be picked up on cable or satellite systems; only ota!


----------



## xxfury2xx

It seems as if the pixelating and stuttering issue went away after the reboot. Although I'll continue to keep an eye on it and see if it returns.


My new issue with this box is that the hard drive seems to randomly spin up, even if I turn off the box and it isn't recording anything. It's actually pretty loud, especially in my completely silent bedroom. It actually managed to wake me up this morning. Is this normal?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto* /forum/post/20609058
> 
> 
> You switched back to BHN from U-verse? Previous post of yours "Internet, even on the 10Mbps service, is DRASTICALLY better than the BHN 10Mbps.."



He loves us!














. Either that, or U-Verse really sucks/didn't have what he wanted.


Fury: The newer boxes seem to run louder. Mine has woken me up too but I don't have any idea how to make it quieter but you aren't alone.


Hopefully this week we'll get a notice. Maybe a couple of the holdouts, like Weather? Certainly about the PBS fiasco. Other than that I suspect we'll see a whole list of month-to-months, probably with no changes.


----------



## Hakemon

Yea I moved back.. I didn't want to be capped and charged overage fees, as I pass 250GB on a monthly basis from lots of Netflix viewing..


As it is right now, BHN doesn't have these silly caps.


----------



## Nayan

That's one of the big reasons I won't leave either. Between all the streaming I do and my online gaming I bust the caps big time. Welcome back







.


----------



## cwhite4455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20610166
> 
> 
> You are most likely correct.



Off the subject, but I purchased the APC H15 from you on Ebay. It's a great unit. I do not have the uverse coaxial cable running through it as I do not want any loss of signal. Anyway, I think AT&T has surge protection built into the "line" upstream from my house.


I think my picture is cleaner, i.e., when watching Netflix I have it set to vivid, scene select on auto and power saving set to high and the picture quality is impressive no matter the content.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwhite4455* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Off the subject, but I purchased the APC H15 from you on Ebay. It's a great unit. I do not have the uverse coaxial cable running through it as I do not want any loss of signal. Anyway, I think AT&T has surge protection built into the "line" upstream from my house.
> 
> 
> I think my picture is cleaner, i.e., when watching Netflix I have it set to vivid, scene select on auto and power saving set to high and the picture quality is impressive no matter the content.



It is a very good unit. Glad it is being put to good use.


----------



## HDOrlando

And let's hope we will never see those caps.


----------



## George903

Channels 20 and 1024 on BHN, the home of WMFE tv shows Spanish language programming after July 1, so it looks as if the new UCF/BCC PBS channel will not be on 20 or 1024.


1050 and 460 still show regular WDSC PBS programming on July 1 , even though the Sentinel said it would be closed by then.


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


Was this in a notice and if so, were the month to month deals listed?


Please let us know.


Thanks!


----------



## harleyjoe43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903* /forum/post/20616611
> 
> 
> Channels 20 and 1024 on BHN, the home of WMFE tv shows Spanish language programming after July 1, so it looks as if the new UCF/BCC PBS channel will not be on 20 or 1024.
> 
> 
> 1050 and 460 still show regular WDSC PBS programming on July 1 , even though the Sentinel said it would be closed by then.



The reply I got from "Angie" states "We do not have any plans to replace PBS"....go figure ??


----------



## George903

The information I posted came by surfing the BHN on screen guide into the future, and finding that the channels currently used by wmfetv list 100% Spanish language listings after July 1. My Spanish is not good so I can't identify what the program source is for these listings.

No notices this month yet, but I am watching.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harleyjoe43* /forum/post/20620223
> 
> 
> The reply I got from "Angie" states "We do not have any plans to replace PBS"....go figure ??



The new PBS channel is a joint venture between BCC and UCF. It will begin July 1st and will be available somewhere. On another note we are losing WDCS in Daytona which also had PBS programming. They will go dark July 1st as well. Thank you Gov. Rick Scott. I will make sure I give you two 'birds' when election time comes around.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...vblog/?p=39366


----------



## HDOrlando

We will probably read about it in the notice which we will get by and probably on Thursday the 30th.


In addition, we probably find out about 1050 too.


The hope is something else will be in the notice like Weather Channel HD, more Starz HD (I'm not a Starz guy) and on a lesser end IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD as some other BHN affiliates got them back in March including Tampa Bay but we did not since we did not have the SD version.


Not sure I'd watch either but want it since I pay $7 for just FearNet. Want as much as possible for the money.


Let's hope the good HD streak continues into the second half of the year.


----------



## HDOrlando

On another note, WRBW had "Bones" and The Closer" in HD tonight. No word on "The Unit" till 10.


It's nice to see and likely WOFL following in the near future so this market can further get with the times.


----------



## dsinger

+1 on the "birds".


----------



## xxfury2xx

Looks like I'm going to have to return the Cisco box I got sometime this week, even though I love how big the hard drive is. Namely because the image keeps stuttering and pixelating, and rebooting the box doesn't help. The other problem is that a weird buzzing sound keeps coming from the box that can sometimes be louder than my TV.


I'm pretty bummed because a few of the shows that I like recently had season premiers, so I'll be missing the first episode or two.


----------



## HDOrlando

For anyone interested, the second episode of True Blood is on 1400.


I guess they are showing it OD and HBO GO because of 4th of July weekend.


I'm glad they are not breaking for it this year and hopefully won't do the same for Labor Day.


This season is supposed to be better than last and I hope it will be.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here's a blog post from Hal Boedeker on WMFE and WDSC.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent..*****e-wdsc.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Another note, Kevin found Fuel TV HD on a TWC Colorado system. It's likely a possibility for us now too.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20624570
> 
> 
> Another note, Kevin found Fuel TV HD on a TWC Colorado system. It's likely a possibility for us now too.



i'm still under the impression that fuel hd wasn't broadcasting any programming in hd. we had it on directv for a few years. things might have changed as i left directv in early december.


----------



## Nayan

Maybe they are adding it to the HD lineup so it doesn't get lost in SD land? I always forget about it until we go get wings at Hooters and they have it on but in reality there's not much on there I would watch except the bad kung-fu movies late at night.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20627676
> 
> 
> Maybe they are adding it to the HD lineup so it doesn't get lost in SD land? I always forget about it until we go get wings at Hooters and they have it on but in reality there's not much on there I would watch except the bad kung-fu movies late at night.



that is always a possibility!


----------



## HDOrlando

I have always felt that Fuel TV HD on DTV and Centric HD and Logo HD on Dish were not real HD channels.


Nayan's theory could be on about Fuel TV HD and keeping it in the HD area. Let's see if it pops up anywhere else.


We will be seeing the notice within the next 40 hours and of course, getting those new HD channels within the next 12.


----------



## Nayan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
I have always felt that Fuel TV HD on DTV and Centric HD and Logo HD on Dish were not real HD channels.


Nayan's theory could be on about Fuel TV HD and keeping it in the HD area. Let's see if it pops up anywhere else.


We will be seeing the notice within the next 40 hours and of course, getting those new HD channels within the next 12.
While I don't think they should be there if they have no HD programming I am willing guess that these channels are feeling left out since most folks have nice big HDTV's and watch HD programming. I find that watching things in SD just doesn't do it for me anymore and I tend to forget we have channels in the lower range







. I think we might start to see some of these other channels like Fuel, Centric, etc. be placed in the HD category or at least they may make an attempt to be there. But again, if they don't offer some HD programming I think it would be a waste of space better saved for channels that do. This is jmho.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I'm with you there.


The SD channels I watch are Chiller, Current and sometimes Sleuth. I won't watch The Weather Channel for the non-forecasting shows until they add it in HD.


It is frustrating to not have them in the HD section and would hope an HD launch is coming.


I probably will not list Fuel TV HD in the HD list update Thursday until a major system like TWC NY or another BHN system gets it.


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Nayan,


I'm with you there.


The SD channels I watch are Chiller, Current and sometimes Sleuth. I won't watch The Weather Channel for the non-forecasting shows until they add it in HD.


It is frustrating to not have them in the HD section and would hope an HD launch is coming.


I probably will not list Fuel TV HD in the HD list update Thursday until a major system like TWC NY or another BHN system gets it.
Actually Fuel HD is an HD feed it is not a 4:3 feed like Nayan is suggesting. I have actually seen it in action on Directv at a family members house. Fuel might have HD programs by now but most of the programming is 720p upconverted 4:3 with sidebars. Here in North Texas we have a local channel that broadcasts in HD but does not show programs in HD only upconverted 4:3 upconverted to 1080i 16:9 with sidebars but I still consider it HD becuase the signal is 16:9 and is output in HD even thought they show no HD programming.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin, thank you for explaining that! I wasn't exactly sure how some programming was upconverted/broadcast but you explained it well. So on that note then yes Fuel and channels like it should be up in the HD area.


----------



## HDOrlando

Fuel TV HD will be in possibilities with the next update Thursday.


----------



## VGPOP

New HD channels coming tomorrow are not even up using "the trick"...what's up with that?


I've only tested a few channels though, not all of them.


----------



## HDOrlando

Fox Movie Channel HD is scheduled to be on 1375 which is currently HD Showcase so we will not get that channel until they shift showcase to 1368/1501 when the uploads are made. So, this channel is not available via "The Trick".


I've gotten the templates for the new Cinemax and Showtime channels but I cannot tell if a feed is up because I have neither package.


All should go up between midnight and 3 am.


----------



## HDOrlando

3 AM and NO UPDATE.










Were probably looking at an update later in the morning. Maybe it's that way for premium channels.









*Update: 5 AM and still nothing. Hopefully, we will get the channels by 9 or 10 AM*


Also, I looked through the paper and I did not find a notice in the Front Section or Local and Business.


This means we get it tomorrow (Thursday).


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20631184
> 
> 
> 3 AM and NO UPDATE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were probably looking at an update later in the morning. Maybe it's that way for premium channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update: 5 AM and still nothing. Hopefully, we will get the channels by 9 or 10 AM*
> 
> 
> Also, I looked through the paper and I did not find a notice in the Front Section or Local and Business.
> 
> 
> This means we get it tomorrow (Thursday).



not up at 9:07


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd062811.htm Some that Orlando might not have.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/20631968
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd062811.htm Some that Orlando might not have.



All 6 of those are already on the BHN Orlando lineup.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/20631968
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd062811.htm Some that Orlando might not have.




ah, the dreaded swanni who never met a story he didn't want to steal and call it his own!


----------



## Nayan

This just in from Hal over at the Sentinel:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...y+%28TV+Guy%29


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20632247
> 
> 
> This just in from Hal over at the Sentinel:
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...y+%28TV+Guy%29




was just about to post this!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20632321
> 
> 
> was just about to post this!



I'm sorry







. But it is good news.


----------



## HDOrlando

Very nice! I'm happy there will be an HD version. No template up via "The Trick". I wonder where they will put that zap2it guide channel on 9? We will find out more tomorrow in the notice.


My feeling is the HD delay has something to do with moving one of HD Showcase's locations from 1375 to 1368.


Hopefully, we hear something soon but I can confirm, all of the channels we are supposed to get today are on other BHN systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

Still no answers on today's update.


It probably will happen in the next week or two if I had to guess. OWN HD was delayed about 1 1/2 weeks earlier this year and HBO HD OD (5 days) and Cinemax HD OD (8 days).


This month's notice will be on my driveway between 5 and 5:30 AM. If there is nothing, I'll say so but if not, I'll let Nayan announce it.


----------



## HDOrlando

I went out and got the paper and while the notice on Orlando Sentinel Front Section Page A15 is long, there is nothing new.


WMFE is being dropped tomorrow and WUCF is being added in HD.


So, we will stay at 160 HD channels while were waiting for the 9 we were supposed to get yesterday.


They are also officially changing channel names for Big Ten Network to BTN and a few of the Encores.


Nayan will post everything in a few hours.


Finally, all the month to month agreements are the same and no explanation for yesterday's delay.


We have gotten a good number of HD channels this year. Hopefully, we get a notice sometime early in the month although in the last update, they kind of dried up what they had available on the carriage agreements. There has to be a reason GMC HD was not added in December or put in the April notice and I guess TWC HD and more Starz HD are being passed over for a reason.


My guess is they are waiting for more stuff to become available but we all want more progress and HD channels.


ehhhh!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20636050
> 
> 
> I went out and got the paper and while the notice on Orlando Sentinel Front Section Page A15 is long, there is nothing new.
> 
> 
> WMFE is being dropped tomorrow and WUCF is being added in HD.
> 
> 
> So, we will stay at 160 HD channels while were waiting for the 9 we were supposed to get yesterday.
> 
> 
> They are also officially changing channel names for Big Ten Network to BTN and a few of the Encores.
> 
> 
> Nayan will post everything in a few hours.
> 
> 
> Finally, all the month to month agreements are the same and no explanation for yesterday's delay.
> 
> 
> We have gotten a good number of HD channels this year. Hopefully, we get a notice sometime early in the month although in the last update, they kind of dried up what they had available on the carriage agreements. There has to be a reason GMC HD was not added in December or put in the April notice and I guess TWC HD and more Starz HD are being passed over for a reason.
> 
> 
> My guess is they are waiting for more stuff to become available but we all want more progress and HD channels.
> 
> 
> ehhhh!



Yeah there isn't much to really say and since nothing new was added I'll leave your post as the update







. I was hoping for some news on The Weather Channel but of course nothing there. Well, maybe next month we'll get something?


----------



## HDOrlando

I just chatted with BHN Customer Care online and it appears that Yesterday's update has been delayed until September.


There is no date or reason why available at this time.


If this is true, it not only means were delayed till September (I'm guessing Labor Day Weekend) but we can forget about any HD updates for at least two months.


It could be a bigger update but maybe they want to hold this one off so they can have a decent update during the third quarter (July-September).


In addition, we must really not be able to get TWC HD and more Starz HD if my theory is true as little is left (see carriage deals) if those can't be added. Time Warner systems can get them and I have no idea why the hell BHN still can't seem to do so.


This really sucks and I hope they have a good explanation about this.


I asked Hal Boedeker and our friend BHN Insider yesterday about this and maybe they can get some answers.


Until then, I'm not being spoiled (160 HD Channels) but THIS SUCKS!


----------



## iceturkee

so not even the showtime channels arrived? i ask because my tivo detected a change and added them to my guide. i didn't actually check to see if they were there or not.


----------



## HDOrlando

The three Showtimes, five Cinemaxs and Fox Movie Channel HD all delayed till September.


----------



## HDOrlando

WUCF HD Channel 1001 is up.


When you tune to the channel, a screen with the programming change is up. Same with WMFE which has same info up when you go to the channel.


I've also gotten a second confirmation Wednesday's HD update is delayed till September but no reason why yet. I'd be more ticked if I had Showtime and/or Cinemax.


Finally, I expressed my displeasure with the delay of Fox Movie Channel HD to the Movie Pass. It's wrong that smaller areas in Michigan, Bakersfield, Birmingham and Indiana have it but we do not. Some others have IndiePlex and RetroPlex HD while we do not.


It's wrong smaller areas pay the same as us but get these channels with The Movie Pass. I will say that they did me right though.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.rabbitears.info/market.ph...=12855#station V-me

If theirs room they would add them and maybe not yet here.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've updated the list linked in my signature.


Not much really changed other than the missed update, PBS swap and Fuel TV HD to possibilities.


EWTN En Espanol HD is a misprint on the Bakersfield lineup.


----------



## harleyjoe43

*So much for BHN CSR..."we have no plans to add PBS"...must be outsourced to Mysore India.*


----------



## Nayan

We do have PBS programming. Check your guide for either channel 1 or 1001. Half the time the reps aren't up to date on any changes or give out wrong info. It's not their fault. Usually we have more info then they do though







.


----------



## mgsports

Headends no more the local offices but we can't talk to them.


----------



## HDOrlando

The customer service people are all in Canada now.


I'm glad at least that they were told our June 29 HD update was delayed until September but unfortunately, no date or reason.


I will say though that they do a good job and they were fair with me when I complained how were getting the shaft with The Movie Pass( Same price and service as Michigan, Birmingham, Bakersfield and Indiana but no FMC HD and no IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD).


I am not big on Indie and Retro Plex but I pointed it out. Were the biggest BHN area with Tampa Bay (They have Retro and Indie but no FMC HD) and it's not fair we get the shaft here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Still no word on the reason for the HD delay from a week away.


However, I think it is a space issue. They also took the third and fourth Big Ten Football alternates off the guide but they are still up via "The Trick".


Other than maybe that new BHN Spanish language channel that is replacing News 13 En Espanol in HD, I doubt we see anything in the notices this month although we might see some stuff in August. The carriage deals seem tapped out anyway.


It would be nice if BHN announced the reason for the delay though.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20658572
> 
> 
> Still no word on the reason for the HD delay from a week away.
> 
> 
> However, I think it is a space issue. They also took the third and fourth Big Ten Football alternates off the guide but they are still up via "The Trick".
> 
> 
> Other than maybe that new BHN Spanish language channel that is replacing News 13 En Espanol in HD, I doubt we see anything in the notices this month although we might see some stuff in August. The carriage deals seem tapped out anyway.
> 
> 
> It would be nice if BHN announced the reason for the delay though.



The BigTen 3 and 4 overflow drop was not a BHN choice the BigTen shuttered the channels back on june 29th when the network unofficialy became "BTN" which will have on screen graphics change come BigTen media days according to an online article I read.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Ten_Network


----------



## Nayan

Anyone else having issues with WOFL (Fox 35)? I was watching Kitchen Nightmares and then Masterchef and every 15 minutes or so the HD feed would drop to SD then back. It was the only channel this was happening on.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kev: So, BTN 3 and 4 are gone for good? They are still on via a trick with our remotes.


Nayan: This has happened on WOFL for years. Not sure why though. Good thing I only watch Animation Domination and maybe Alcatraz this fall on WOFL.


----------



## mgsports

They might be back next year and WOFL might be think about adding a digital Sub Channel in the future.


----------



## HDOrlando

It might be fall or Fall Saturday only as that would be better than showing 5 of the same channel all year.


WOFL almost has all available HD syndicated shows on WRBW in HD and they will probably get TMZ, Swift Office and their new fall shows in HD soon along with commercials.


They would then definitely be a candidate for a subchannel.


Now, that the trial is over, we might finally get Me TV and believe me, I'm still sickened by what happened yesterday.


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
It might be fall or Fall Saturday only as that would be better than showing 5 of the same channel all year.


WOFL almost has all available HD syndicated shows on WRBW in HD and they will probably get TMZ, Swift Office and their new fall shows in HD soon along with commercials.


They would then definitely be a candidate for a subchannel.


Now, that the trial is over, we might finally get Me TV and believe me, I'm still sickened by what happened yesterday.


you might not like the outcome. but i believe the constitution is written such that a jury of your peers convicts or acquits you; not the media. i am a retired reporter who covered the cop beat among many including murder trials.


----------



## Nayan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *iceturkee* 
you might not like the outcome. but i believe the constitution is written such that a jury of your peers convicts or acquits you; not the media. i am a retired reporter who covered the cop beat among many including murder trials.
Exactly. I believe she did it, but if the State cannot make the case against her rock-solid then they have to go with not guilty.


And thanks for the heads-up on the WOFL issue I was having. I don't really watch much on there myself except the cooking shows (I love Gordon Ramsay!) but last night it was really annoying with the switching. Ah well, the things I put up with







.


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
It might be fall or Fall Saturday only as that would be better than showing 5 of the same channel all year.


WOFL almost has all available HD syndicated shows on WRBW in HD and they will probably get TMZ, Swift Office and their new fall shows in HD soon along with commercials.


They would then definitely be a candidate for a subchannel.


Now, that the trial is over, we might finally get Me TV and believe me, I'm still sickened by what happened yesterday.
nope there gone for good according to a recent programming notice on the TWC san diego legal notice that they were being dropped by the big ten network.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/sandi...galnotice.html


----------



## Nayan

I wonder why we didn't get a notice that they were gone? Well that stinks







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kev: Which Zip Code?


Ice and Nayan: I still disagree with the verdict. It was disgusting and to me, it was obvious. You don't not report your daughter missing for 31 days. That's just me though.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdorlando* /forum/post/20660905
> 
> 
> kev: Which zip code?
> 
> 
> Ice and nayan: I still disagree with the verdict. It was disgusting and to me, it was obvious. You don't not report your daughter missing for 31 days. That's just me though.



92008


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Kev!


I'll have to update the list but those channels were a waste of space anyway.


Everyone: WOFL had all HD-available programs in HD today except TMZ. Even L & O SVU at midnight was in HD but the quality was bad.


On WRBW, "Lyrics" was in HD so only available HD program left is "The Office" and maybe "House" on the weekends.


Be nice when the fuzz disappears from the top corner of the screen.


----------



## iceturkee

HD, what have you heard about new 3d being added? just added espn 3d and the csr said more was coming. thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


There are two channels for special events on 1770 and 1771.


You can see the templates via "The Trick".


The only other 3-D channel out there is 3Net from Discovery, Sony and IMax.


Only DTV has it but given ESPN 3-D is $10, I would imagine they will add this channel to the lineup eventually. No way they are only going to have one 3-D channel in the package and BHN has all of the Discovery channels in HD so there shouldn't be a problem.


There is also 3-D content on HD Showcase but that's really it.


I'll let you know if I find something though.


----------



## iceturkee

Is there any regular programming on 1770 and1771.


----------



## jvos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvos* /forum/post/20544437
> 
> 
> Hi All - My family and I are relocating to Seminole County from Chicagoland in August. Here, I had Comcast HD and a couple of HDTivos with CableCards.
> 
> 
> My basic question is - who are the providers in the Lake Mary area? What are your opinions of them?
> 
> 
> I am considering going DirectTV so that I can get the NFL ticket and still watch the Bears, but would like to know the other options.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi. I'm back. We move to the area in early August and I've pretty much decided to go BHN. A few questions. First, can I use my HDTivos and will I need Cablecards? What does BHN charge for a Cablecard? Pick up or truck roll?

Second, what DVRs does BHN offer?

Third, does BHN charge 'per port' or is there a whole house HD package?

Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Just when there are special events like a PGA or Nascar event in 3-D.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvos* /forum/post/20667152
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm back. We move to the area in early August and I've pretty much decided to go BHN. A few questions. First, can I use my HDTivos and will I need Cablecards? What does BHN charge for a Cablecard? Pick up or truck roll?
> 
> Second, what DVRs does BHN offer?
> 
> Third, does BHN charge 'per port' or is there a whole house HD package?
> 
> Thanks.



You will need a CableCARD and SDV Tuning Adapter to get anything other than the locals. I don't believe they offer self install yet for these.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a CableCARD and SDV Tuning Adapter to get anything other than the locals. I don't believe they offer self install yet for these.



Correct.


----------



## chdwil

A bit of news here. Unlike previously thought, switched digi is not being phased out.


HBO Go should be available soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil,


Thanks for passing along the news. Any word on what made them change their mind?


In addition, any word on why the June 29 HD update was delayed till September?


Thanks as always for passing along the info.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> chdwil,
> 
> 
> Thanks for passing along the news. Any word on what made them change their mind?
> 
> 
> In addition, any word on why the June 29 HD update was delayed till September?
> 
> 
> Thanks as always for passing along the info.



I have no idea on either.


----------



## HDOrlando

NP.


Just let us know if you hear something.


----------



## jvos

Thanks JaxFLBear and chdwil


Can anyone answer my other questions?


----------



## HDOrlando

Me TV finally starts tomorrow.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...favorites.html 


I guess it was the trial that delayed it.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20677040
> 
> 
> Me TV finally starts tomorrow.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...favorites.html
> 
> 
> I guess it was the trial that delayed it.



can confirm as i was finally able to record dobie gillis monday morning.


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A bit of news here. Unlike previously thought, switched digi is not being phased out.
> 
> 
> HBO Go should be available soon.



That's to bad that SDV is here to stay. Any idea when we can get TA's that support 4 tuners? And self install M-Cards?


Thanks for the update...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20679774
> 
> 
> can confirm as i was finally able to record dobie gillis monday morning.



Another Dobie Gillis fan. Yeesh I am dating myself







.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20680415
> 
> 
> Another Dobie Gillis fan. Yeesh I am dating myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



join the crowd. i watched the first few minutes of this mornings episode and i do believe it was one with tuesday weld in it! nope, it wasn't weld.


----------



## xxfury2xx

If you use a cablecard are you able to access VOD?


I'm seriously considering building an HTPC/DVR, but might not go that route if I can't get access to VOD.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/20680867
> 
> 
> If you use a cablecard are you able to access VOD?
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering building an HTPC/DVR, but might not go that route if I can't get access to VOD.



nope


----------



## HDOrlando

I like the new lineup on RTV.


"Movin On" and Route 66" look pretty good and I had never heard of them before.


It would be great if one of these OTA subchannels could afford/would ever go HD and convert the stuff to HD. It's likely years away but would love to have those channels in my HD section.


Other SD channels on my list: Chiller, Cloo (Sleuth) and Current TV. The first probably is next in line.


One day we will get The Weather Channel HD and hopefully NFL Network. We should hear talks about the later once the lockout agreement gets resolved and we but I doubt it happens. When they go to a 16 game NFL schedule in 2012, there might be more of a chance but I'm not betting on it although you never know if both sides discussed the money they were not getting from Time Warner in the talks. We shall see.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN has a template up on 1211/1900 saying InfoMas HD is coming soon.


It launched on 900 today in SD. I turned to it and it is showing Baynews9 En Espanol.


Not sure when we officially get it but it's the only Hd notice we probably get at the end of the month.


Still no word on our delayed June 29 update.


----------



## PeterLewis

Hi guys,Orlando resident here former Directv sub(like iceturkee @ dbs) and recently uverse.Came back to BHN when whdvr and lightning came to my area with a great bundled price 2whdvr/1 client ,samsungs3272 500gb's.


My question is what is this SDV you guys keep speaking of,is it a bandwidth delivery technique for tv/internet? Why is it a bad thing?


Does BHN deliver the hd source lossless mpg2 then gets compressesd in the stb and delivered out @mpeg4.


Reason I ask is when i had uverse the hd signal was super compressed with pixelation and macro blocking in fast scenes,the highest the bitrate would be for their hd proggraming would be 5.7mbps which is putrid.


Now observing the hd on BHN and it is night and day over uverse and on par and equal to Directv's hd when I had it from 08-10...


Oh +1 for NFLNetwork & Redzone


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20684142
> 
> 
> Hi guys,Orlando resident here former Directv sub(like iceturkee @ dbs) and recently uverse.Came back to BHN when whdvr and lightning came to my area with a great bundled price 2whdvr/1 client ,samsungs3272 500gb's.
> 
> 
> My question is what is this SDV you guys keep speaking of,is it a bandwidth delivery technique for tv/internet? Why is it a bad thing?
> 
> 
> Does BHN deliver the hd source lossless mpg2 then gets compressesd in the stb and delivered out @mpeg4.
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is when i had uverse the hd signal was super compressed with pixelation and macro blocking in fast scenes,the highest the bitrate would be for their hd proggraming would be 5.7mbps which is putrid.
> 
> 
> Now observing the hd on BHN and it is night and day over uverse and on par and equal to Directv's hd when I had it from 08-10...
> 
> 
> Oh +1 for NFLNetwork & Redzone


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched_digital_video


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20684038
> 
> 
> I like the new lineup on RTV.
> 
> 
> "Movin On" and Route 66" look pretty good and I had never heard of them before.
> 
> 
> It would be great if one of these OTA subchannels could afford/would ever go HD and convert the stuff to HD. It's likely years away but would love to have those channels in my HD section.
> 
> 
> Other SD channels on my list: Chiller, Cloo (Sleuth) and Current TV. The first probably is next in line.
> 
> 
> One day we will get The Weather Channel HD and hopefully NFL Network. We should hear talks about the later once the lockout agreement gets resolved and we but I doubt it happens. When they go to a 16 game NFL schedule in 2012, there might be more of a chance but I'm not betting on it although you never know if both sides discussed the money they were not getting from Time Warner in the talks. We shall see.



route 66 was one of the best shows ever. what channel is rtv?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20684142
> 
> 
> Hi guys,Orlando resident here former Directv sub(like iceturkee @ dbs) and recently uverse.Came back to BHN when whdvr and lightning came to my area with a great bundled price 2whdvr/1 client ,samsungs3272 500gb's.
> 
> 
> My question is what is this SDV you guys keep speaking of,is it a bandwidth delivery technique for tv/internet? Why is it a bad thing?
> 
> 
> Does BHN deliver the hd source lossless mpg2 then gets compressesd in the stb and delivered out @mpeg4.
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is when i had uverse the hd signal was super compressed with pixelation and macro blocking in fast scenes,the highest the bitrate would be for their hd proggraming would be 5.7mbps which is putrid.
> 
> 
> Now observing the hd on BHN and it is night and day over uverse and on par and equal to Directv's hd when I had it from 08-10...
> 
> 
> Oh +1 for NFLNetwork & Redzone




glad to see someone else dump directv. i had that for years. but i didn't like the direction the company was going in, especially the lack of national hd (not premium) adds.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: 465 at 4 pm.


RTV had the same stuff for a few years so it's nice to see a change. I just wish the programming guide told which episode.


Direct TV is not the force it once was. They are ahead on the premiums and sports but are getting behind in the basic HD channels like AMC, E!, I.D., etc. It seems they will not add any of them anytime soon.


BHN is a good cable system and am glad to see more people are seeing that.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20684265
> 
> 
> iceturkee: 465 at 4 pm.
> 
> 
> RTV had the same stuff for a few years so it's nice to see a change. I just wish the programming guide told which episode.
> 
> 
> Direct TV is not the force it once was. They are ahead on the premiums and sports but are getting behind in the basic HD channels like AMC, E!, I.D., etc. It seems they will not add any of them anytime soon.
> 
> 
> BHN is a good cable system and am glad to see more people are seeing that.




i agree about directv but i don't necessarily agree about bhn. its the only cable company in town. if there were others, i would seriously investigate.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, the only other one in the area is Comcast and BHN has way more HD channels than them although they do have NFL Network.


Compare our lineups to other cable systems, we have it really good outside of no NFL Network, HDNet and more HD Starz.


The thing with cable is you only have one choice so no other systems would be available. Only DTV, Dish and for some U-Verse or FIOS.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20680933
> 
> 
> nope



Is it because cablecard isn't capable of it, or is Bright House just blocking it so that people will get their dvrs?


----------



## Nayan

CableCards are not capable of two-way transmission.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20685298
> 
> 
> CableCards are not capable of two-way transmission.



It's not the CableCARD but the Host Device (Set Top Box) that is the problem. All newer STBs from BHN have a CableCARD.


From Wikipedia:


> Quote:
> Interactive features such as Video on Demand rely on the CableCARD Host device being an OpenCable Host Device and have nothing to do with the physical card. This makes the common use of the phrase "CableCARD 2.0" as a requirement for video on demand misleading, since two way services have been provided with the actual cards from the very beginning.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CableCARD


----------



## mgsports

Comcast also has Weatherscan,Comcast Central and so on.


----------



## Nayan

I stand corrected then







. I thought about going the Card route and while I am kinda tech-savvy it still seems a bit more work then I would be comfortable with.


On a side note (and I am not sure if I asked this here or not) I was wondering if anyone remembers the other cable provider that was here in Melbourne? I think the name was Wireless Broadcasting, or something like that. They used a funky looking antenna and that's how you got your cable. I remember we had them for a year and they offered bare-bones cable but you got HBO and Max for free and they had SyFy, CNN and a few other channels. I wonder whatever happened with them and if anyone knows?


----------



## iceturkee

Fury, every now and then I was able to get a center ice game on my TiVo. Bhn told me that was impossible and I needed their box. Does that answer ur question?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Anyone noticed lately that the DiscoveryHD audio is messed up. Basically I'm hearing music and dialog loud in my left / right rear channels, but barely anything from my front left / right channels. It's as if the surround is coming out of the front speakers and the front channels are coming out of the rear speakers. Center seems fine. This is all with a 5.1 signal. I haven't noticed any issues with other networks, just DiscoveryHD.


----------



## Hakemon

My DVR is exhibiting a problem. All recordings it did today are stop and go, stop and go. It was doing this last night on a different channel, I passed it off as an RF issue.


How can I check the SNR on the SA3200HD boxes? I want to confirm that. My internet modem has EXCELLENT SNR and power levels, but I have no way of easily checking them on the cable box.


EDIT: I think it's a hard drive issue. I wrote down where it's stopping at, replayed the video, and it locks up at entirely randomly different sections.


Clearly seems to be hard drive related..


Ugh. Someone tell me, what's the latest and greatest DVR to ask for, one that will actually last me?


EDIT: Can I transfer the scheduled recordings? I literally have a long list, some of which are shows that aren't going to be airing in the next few months and won't be easily added until the season airs again, in which case I might forget.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/20687762
> 
> 
> Anyone noticed lately that the DiscoveryHD audio is messed up. Basically I'm hearing music and dialog loud in my left / right rear channels, but barely anything from my front left / right channels. It's as if the surround is coming out of the front speakers and the front channels are coming out of the rear speakers. Center seems fine. This is all with a 5.1 signal. I haven't noticed any issues with other networks, just DiscoveryHD.



Yes, it's happening to me too..


----------



## Hakemon

I got a generic reply, saying they sent a hit to my box (my box never rebooted), and sent me a link to a page about surround sound.


Uhhhhhhh, nice service BHN..,


----------



## Hakemon

im bringing the dvr back tomorrow, whats model should i be requesting.


Someone please respond.


----------



## Nayan

Cisco! Get this box if at all possible and for goodness sakes stay away from the Samsung.


----------



## Hakemon

Ok got the Cisco box now. Loving the VFD clock..


Btw, here's the responses from BHN regarding the Discovery HD Channel sound problem, notice the lack of "agreement" on their part (a term techs will understand).



> Quote:
> Dear Brandon,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Bright House Networks eCare team. We apologize for any service interruption that you are experiencing at this time with your surround sound on channel 1256. While we do realize that sometimes our equipment does experience problems from time to time, please be assured that we will do everything in our power to restore your service. We have sent a signal to the Receiver and ask that you please reset the device.
> 
> 
> You can manually reset the Receiver by pressing and holding the front-panel power button until the device resets, or you can disconnect the power cable for at least 30 seconds. In either instance, it will take some time for the Receiver to boot-up.
> 
> 
> Additional troubleshooting information is available on our support site at http://support.brighthouse.com/Category/No-Picture/ .
> 
> 
> I will also provide a link with more information on using a surround sound connection.
> 
> http://support.brighthouse.com/Searc...rround%20sound
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email. Or, if you prefer, call us anytime at 877-892-EASY (3279) or chat with us online using Live CHAT. Thank you for being a customer of Bright House Networks.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> (Name removed)
> 
> eCare Specialist
> 
> Bright House Networks eCare Team



I then responded explaining again that I am not the only one, and once again explained the situation, being that only one channel is doing this and that I'm not the only one with the issue. The response was as follows:



> Quote:
> Dear Brandon,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding your Bright House Networks service. I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing issues. Based on the information you have provided, and the described nature of your issue, it appears that the best resolution would be to schedule a service call as Discovery HD has not reported any issues.
> 
> 
> Bright House Networks is committed to protecting the personal privacy of our customers. In an effort to protect our customer's interests and account information, I will need you to verify your account information before we can schedule an appointment for you.
> 
> 
> Please complete our email contact form found here:
> http://brighthouse.com/central-flori.../contact/email
> 
> 
> In the field that says subject, choose Appointment/Service Calls. This will create a field that asks for the last 4 digits of the social security number that is on your Bright House Networks account.
> 
> 
> Once we have received your identity verification we will be more than happy to make any appointments you would like.
> 
> 
> Please also include the most convenient days and times of the week for a possible service call to be scheduled. We usually schedule these appointments in a 2 hour time frame, 7 days a week. Our arrival time frames are 8 AM to 10 AM, 10 AM to 12 PM, 1 PM to 3 PM, 3 PM to 5 PM and 5 PM to 7 PM. Please note these time frames are subject to availability; therefore, please provide a few options. We will then reply back with the day and time that we were able to schedule the work order. If the requested time is not available, we will schedule the work order for the closest available time to what you requested.
> 
> 
> You may also contact us at 1-877-892-3279 to schedule a service call.
> 
> 
> For important information about service calls, please view our support article at http://support.brighthouse.com/Artic...me-Visit-7627/ .
> 
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email. Or, if you prefer, call us anytime at 877-892-EASY (3279) or chat with us online using Live CHAT. Thank you for being a customer of Bright House Networks.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> (Name removed - Same tech)
> 
> eCare Specialist
> 
> Bright House Networks eCare Team



Pathetic. While at the local UCF center I told them there, and the lady at the counter was VERY understanding, and agreed on what I was explaining, and wrote down the situation and told me she'll contact the head end.


This is why I hate communicating to techs over email, because they are pathetic. PS, my response to the last reply from BHN email tech was this:



> Quote:
> I'm not scheduling any service call. I just got back from the local UCF center, and they are contacting the head end for me..
> 
> 
> As you can see from threads like this on the internet, it's most likely going to be a Discovery HD Channel issue, as other customers (not just BHN) are having the SAME exact issue.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2815950
> 
> 
> No service call is required for this and would only end up as a UTR. Like I said, I used to be a cable tech, so this isn't my first time troubleshooting. No reply required, but will be happy to do a survey.


----------



## Hakemon

Did you call Discovery yet? Cause I'm ready to make the call, I'm just not willing to go through troubleshooting again, and again, and again. I need someone to take initiative for once..


----------



## Hakemon

I just called, no human on the line, instead it's a operator that just says "hello?" and "hold". Rather rude, ok. Then it's a "beep" leave a message.


You have GOT to be kidding me. This is a waste less joke.


----------



## Hakemon

Did you try calling them? How a screw up this bad goes unnoticed is sad.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just found this out.


We might get the June 29 HD update by the end of August. I'm guessing this is a space issue.


This might give some hope we could get something in this month's notice.


We shall see........................


----------



## markc

anyone else notice FMC was pulled from the system


----------



## HDOrlando

markc,


FMC (Fox Movie Channel) was not pulled. It is now on 375 but they did put it on The $7 Movie Pass.


We were supposed to get the HD version June 29 on 1375 but it has been delayed till late-August or September.


----------



## mgsports

Jewish TV might be coming to Comcast because BHN has added it here.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/20694905
> 
> 
> OK got the Cisco box now. Loving the VFD clock..
> 
> 
> Btw, here's the responses from BHN regarding the Discovery HD Channel sound problem, notice the lack of "agreement" on their part (a term techs will understand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then responded explaining again that I am not the only one, and once again explained the situation, being that only one channel is doing this and that I'm not the only one with the issue. The response was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic. While at the local UCF center I told them there, and the lady at the counter was VERY understanding, and agreed on what I was explaining, and wrote down the situation and told me she'll contact the head end.
> 
> 
> This is why I hate communicating to techs over email, because they are pathetic. PS, my response to the last reply from BHN email tech was this:



Greetings!


I am not from the Florida area, but have friends and relatives who are, or have been given b.s form letter responses like this. The pre-form typical level 1 support service...........SUCKS!


There is a "Direct to Tech" forum that is secure. Registration is required, and the topics are read-only, for everyone else, except the user who creates the topic to insure secure communication with the corporate tech. If you are having any problems, Register at the support forum below and post your questions. You will get answers from a higher up that are knowledgeable, and you won't have to talk to the CSR level 1 dolts. Read the rules for posting, before creating your first topic, for best results.


Here is the forum:

https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/timewarnerdirect 


It's TWC, but as Brighthouse is a subset of TWC, they will still be able to help. If you already have a dslreports.com user account, you should log in with that info to post your own topic.


The other recommendation. When you call for tech service, ALWAYS ask to be transferred to level 3 tech support. They are far more knowledgeable and don't read or send out pre-scripted information. Billing questions, and service changes not related to tech needs, or basic non-tech things. Level 1 has been OK for me.


Jack


----------



## Nayan

Thank you so much Satch Man for this info!! That will help a few of us who have issues but can't get them resolved at the basic level.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20701547
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Satch Man for this info!! That will help a few of us who have issues but can't get them resolved at the basic level.



Glad to help Nayan!


Oh, here is another DSL forum that's open for any and all Brighthouse Network questions and responses. I am not sure if it's a direct to tech thing. (don't think so.) But it might get more people reporting issues faster, because everyone on that forum is a Brighthouse Customer. Here you go:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/brighthouse 


This forum appears to be readable and writable to all.


Jack


----------



## Hakemon

So this is STILL going on? Starting to get pissed, going to have to write Discovery Channel a letter. One pointing out their incompetence..


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/20708735
> 
> 
> So this is STILL going on? Starting to get pissed, going to have to write Discovery Channel a letter. One pointing out their incompetence..



Greetings Hakemon,


Sup? Did you register and/or post at the Brighthouse Forum link provided above, about your problems with Discovery Channel? What about the Direct-To-Tech TWC forum? I think that writing a letter would take much too long for a response.


Jack


----------



## FloridaShark

Just saw that CNN & HLN are going 24-7 live streaming, on i devices. But guess who is not included?

I sure hope HBO and this become available soon to us Brighthouse customers.


----------



## PeterLewis

For Sports junkies as myself,I notice that BHN doesn't carry the Sunsports & FSN Florida alternate stations like D* & Uverse.


What happens when all Florida pro teams (Magic,Rays,Marlins & Lightning) are all in "Season" and playing at the same time how does BHN go about showing all these games with just Sun & FSN main channels.


Also I noticed during the mlb extra innings preview all the HD games are upconverted 1080i feeds when most rsn games broadcast's in 720p.I went into the hidden menu and saw the source video information.


Is this indemand sending the feed upconverted or BHN's doing.I was comparing the Hd feed free preview to mlbnetwork games and espn mlb games and the Hd mlb free preview games seem a bit soft not quite as sharp and crisp...


----------



## HDOrlando

They show The Marlins games at midnight when this happens.


Never noticed the In Demand upconversion and thank you for telling me about the Free Preview. It's all on In Demand's end.


In Demand is going to have 9 HD feeds available for Extra innings next spring. I think BHN would pick up at least some of the 7 new feeds.


The picture is still pretty good but not as good as the local RSN's.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/20709715
> 
> 
> Greetings Hakemon,
> 
> 
> Sup? Did you register and/or post at the Brighthouse Forum link provided above, about your problems with Discovery Channel? What about the Direct-To-Tech TWC forum? I think that writing a letter would take much too long for a response.
> 
> 
> Jack



I just don't want to sign up for yet another forum, sorry. I don't feel that as a consumer of a service, I should have to go this route to get competent support.


I feel this way because I work in a call center for a company who is known for their number #1 world class service. And we do that with pride.


As our customers would feel, just having to sign up on other websites to do this would be crazy.


PS: I just found out that the Cisco box does NOT save your position in a watched video. You have GOT to be kidding me.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


I saw on a TWC Legal Notice that The Weather Channel was not on the month to month agreements.


It could be a sign that a long-term deal was reached. This could lead the way for the addition of The Weather Channel HD. Other TWC systems have added it while on month to months but it's the only explanation I can think of as to why we do not have it.


Then again, it might not have been on the month to months previously although most systems are alike.


I'll get word from Kev probably sometime today or he will post here.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20712585
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> I saw on a TWC Legal Notice that The Weather Channel was not on the month to month agreements.
> 
> 
> It could be a sign that a long-term deal was reached. This could lead the way for the addition of The Weather Channel HD. Other TWC systems have added it while on month to months but it's the only explanation I can think of as to why we do not have it.
> 
> 
> Then again, it might not have been on the month to months previously although most systems are alike.
> 
> 
> I'll get word from Kev probably sometime today or he will post here.



Thanks HDOrlando did not notice the weather channel disappered from the month to month notices here is the TWC North Texas notice we are finally getting some HD channels for the year!:

Lifetime HD 801

ESPN Deportes HD 802


Also looking at the schedule for lifetime I would say that they have become more gender neutral as to what they air.


Do you guys have E! HD and TV ONE HD by any chance as TWC North Texas carries TV ONE HD and TWC North/South Carolina is adding both of these august 20th.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r247...rner~start=340 


Here is the legal notice for waco texas and they too no longer have the Weather channel on the month to month notices:
http://www.mypublicnotices.com/WacoT...e&AdId=2444592


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/20712041
> 
> 
> PS: I just found out that the Cisco box does NOT save your position in a watched video. You have GOT to be kidding me.



Huh? I have 2 Cisco boxes. If I stop watching halfway through a program, I can hit resume play when I return and it picks up in the right place. I can even turn off my box while it is playing without hitting stop and save and it remembers where it was.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/20713103
> 
> 
> Huh? I have 2 Cisco boxes. If I stop watching halfway through a program, I can hit resume play when I return and it picks up in the right place. I can even turn off my box while it is playing without hitting stop and save and it remembers where it was.



Same here. I have no issues stopping and starting anything. If you're talking about VOD though that's different as it doesn't save it and you have to start over but if I am watching something that way I am usually planted on the couch for the entire show anyway.


----------



## xxfury2xx

I was wondering if any of you out there were having signal quality issues? I ask this because I've been getting a lot of artifacting, pixelating and stuttering among other things. Although I noticed that my friend also has the exact same issues, which makes me think it's an area wide issue. I live in East Orlando and he lives in Oviedo.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20712688
> 
> 
> Do you guys have E! HD and TV ONE HD by any chance as TWC North Texas carries TV ONE HD and TWC North/South Carolina is adding both of these august 20th.



Yes, we have E! HD and TV One HD.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/20713646
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you out there were having signal quality issues? I ask this because I've been getting a lot of artifacting, pixelating and stuttering among other things. Although I noticed that my friend also has the exact same issues, which makes me think it's an area wide issue. I live in East Orlando and he lives in Oviedo.



Yes, and it's been p-ssing me off. I've gone through years, YEARS, of back and forth with Brighthouse about my signal. One tech comes in - it's too low; let's put in an amp. Next tech comes in - it's too high; we need to remove the amp. Next tech - you get the picture. And then there's the box at the street - Must have had 5 different groups try to fix that. Finally, I raised cain about it and got to the next level service tech. They finally (at least I thought so) figured it out.


Recently, I've been having the breakups you describe and have considered calling BH, but was waiting to have some work done outside AGAIN before I did. Perhaps I need to call them regardless. I also live in Oviedo.


And FYI - I exchanged my buggy Samsung DVR for a Cisco one. The Cisco seems even worse. I'm so disappointed. I'm even looking at potentially switching to UVerse to at least give it a try. Someone please talk me back from the ledge...


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Kev! It looks like The Weather Channel could be off the month to months.


We should find something out for sure by a week from Friday or even sooner.


This could clear the way for Weather Channel HD if not next month because of space (I think this is why the update might have got delayed), then by the end of the year. It would leave more Starz and those new Encores as the only things that could possibly be affected by the month to months HD wise although we did of course get Encore HD and Encore West Hd on the deals so go figure.


Nayan will hopefully see good news in the next notice or at least a date on the June 29 update.


Kev: On Lifetime, it looks that way but given how they used to show reruns whenever i looked in the channel guide, it's good to see them turning things around with their own programming as there programming did not meet up to the name of the channel.


This is likely A and E's toach.


----------



## Nayan

I could never really get into Lifetime's programming, especially their movies. I'm not that much into chic-flicks or sappy movies. I do hope that we will finally get The Weather Channel though! I mean, it's only been....how many years? Too many! And does anyone know how long the MLB Preview is on for? They don't have it listed on BH's site like they normally do and my son is hoping it'll be on at least through the weekend.


----------



## PerfectCr

Question: I set Hell's Kitchen on FOX to record for the season, yet, for the last two nights, the recording has cutoff after 15 minutes, and 51 minutes respectively. This has NEVER happened with any other shows I record on my HD-DVR. This is the Cisco 8642HDC. Anyone else have this issue? I even reset the box today to make sure it wasn't an issue. Could this be an issue with Fox triggering something? Very odd.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Extra innings Free Preview ends tomorrow. I looked it up and it said 14th-20th.


Let's keep our fingers crossed on The Weather Channel HD. I know you'll be the first to tell us on the legal notice but even if we do not get it announced within the next 1 1/2 weeks, I bet we get it by October if the month to month is indeed over. It would be nice to knock this off the list.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/20713103
> 
> 
> Huh? I have 2 Cisco boxes. If I stop watching halfway through a program, I can hit resume play when I return and it picks up in the right place. I can even turn off my box while it is playing without hitting stop and save and it remembers where it was.



Odd, because when I press stop, and go back to the list menu, it just says Play, and starts from the beginning.


Sometimes when I hit pause too, it just stops immediately without bringing up the stop menu..


----------



## Nayan

I am thinking we got some kind of software update because since Monday nothing is working right. I taped Hell's Kitchen and Masterchef on both Monday and Tuesday for my son. Monday, about 20 minutes into HK the show I lost both HD and SD feeds for about 5 minutes and my box quit recording. I looked and it wasn't even listed in my recordings. Same thing with MC. I tried again last night and while I didn't lose the feed I lost the recordings even though my box was recording at the time. Nothing else I recorded was messed up, only those two shows. Plus none of my look-back stuff is working at all and my caller-id isn't working.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am thinking we got some kind of software update because since Monday nothing is working right. I taped Hell's Kitchen and Masterchef on both Monday and Tuesday for my son. Monday, about 20 minutes into HK the show I lost both HD and SD feeds for about 5 minutes and my box quit recording. I looked and it wasn't even listed in my recordings. Same thing with MC. I tried again last night and while I didn't lose the feed I lost the recordings even though my box was recording at the time. Nothing else I recorded was messed up, only those two shows. Plus none of my look-back stuff is working at all and my caller-id isn't working.



See my earlier post. Both my Hell's Kitchen recordings got messed up too. Only recorded 14 minutes on Monday and 51 minutes Tuesday. Nothing else messed up. I don't get it.


----------



## Nayan

So I wasn't the only one. I have no idea what happened but it's infuriating! Anyone else besides us having issues?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I wasn't the only one. I have no idea what happened but it's infuriating! Anyone else besides us having issues?



No problem here recording it.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20717488
> 
> 
> No problem here recording it.



What HD-DVR do you have?


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/20713733
> 
> 
> Yes, and it's been p-ssing me off. I've gone through years, YEARS, of back and forth with Brighthouse about my signal. One tech comes in - it's too low; let's put in an amp. Next tech comes in - it's too high; we need to remove the amp. Next tech - you get the picture. And then there's the box at the street - Must have had 5 different groups try to fix that. Finally, I raised cain about it and got to the next level service tech. They finally (at least I thought so) figured it out.
> 
> 
> Recently, I've been having the breakups you describe and have considered calling BH, but was waiting to have some work done outside AGAIN before I did. Perhaps I need to call them regardless. I also live in Oviedo.
> 
> 
> And FYI - I exchanged my buggy Samsung DVR for a Cisco one. The Cisco seems even worse. I'm so disappointed. I'm even looking at potentially switching to UVerse to at least give it a try. Someone please talk me back from the ledge...



If you've got the option then it might be worth trying. The only reason I haven't tried something other than BH is because it's the only viable option (I'm not a fan of satellite). The only negative is that I think Uverse has a cap on bandwidth. Just be sure that there is some way to easily get out if you don't like it.


Is anyone else here experiencing the problems myself and samsterdog are getting, or is it just that we're unlucky?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin found a Suddenlink system with Fuel HD.


With this and the TWC system he found with it, it's safe to say Fuel HD is indeed available outside of DTV.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20721193
> 
> 
> Kevin found a Suddenlink system with Fuel HD.
> 
> 
> With this and the TWC system he found with it, it's safe to say Fuel HD is indeed available outside of DTV.



I have been flipping to fuel every once and a while and it seems that they have HD programs now as the SD channel has the top and bottom bars basically saying the program was shot in 16:9 or 16:9 HD.


----------



## allowiches

My elderly neighbor has a Replay-TV. The "lifetime" guide her deceased husband purchased with it expires on July 31 so she needs a DVR from Brighthouse. Her TV is old and only has cable coax input.


Does anyone know what is available for non-HD DVRs? It must have coax output.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


The Time Warner Legal Notice also *does not* have The Weather Channel on the month to months anymore.


Unless there is a cooperate wide misprint, there is a new deal for The Weather Channel and the only roadblock that I can think of being the month to month deals is now gone.


I'm excited for the next notice but even if we do not get in a notice this month, I'll be stunned if we do not by September.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/20722979
> 
> 
> My elderly neighbor has a Replay-TV. The "lifetime" guide her deceased husband purchased with it expires on July 31 so she needs a DVR from Brighthouse. Her TV is old and only has cable coax input.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what is available for non-HD DVRs? It must have coax output.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have a Pioneer box in my bedroom that's attached to an old TV. I haven't had any issues with it at all.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My elderly neighbor has a Replay-TV. The "lifetime" guide her deceased husband purchased with it expires on July 31 so she needs a DVR from Brighthouse. Her TV is old and only has cable coax input.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what is available for non-HD DVRs? It must have coax output.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Scientific Atlantic 8000 or 8300.


Since the hd dvr is same price I would recommend the cisco 8640 or 8642 since it has coax out.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20723352
> 
> 
> Scientific Atlantic 8000 or 8300.
> 
> 
> Since the hd dvr is same price I would recommend the cisco 8640 or 8642 since it has coax out.



Thanks for getting back so quickly.


I thought HD boxes were $3 more? I don't think I want to go that route for her. I really need to make it as simple as possible. I looked at her Replay box and she has it set to record every possible episode of CSI (as well as a dozen other shows). I tried to explain that she could set it to just the new shows or just one channel. That was too much for her. If she did that on an HD box it would record on 6 and 1060 at the same time wouldn't it? Do the SD boxes ignore the HD channels? I'm guessing since she only has SD recordings, she wouldn't fill up the 8300 drive too quick.


I may be a good neighbor, but I don't want to be over there every day messing with her DVR.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/20723720
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting back so quickly.
> 
> 
> I thought HD boxes were $3 more? I don't think I want to go that route for her. I really need to make it as simple as possible. I looked at her Replay box and she has it set to record every possible episode of CSI (as well as a dozen other shows). I tried to explain that she could set it to just the new shows or just one channel. That was too much for her. If she did that on an HD box it would record on 6 and 1060 at the same time wouldn't it? Do the SD boxes ignore the HD channels? I'm guessing since she only has SD recordings, she wouldn't fill up the 8300 drive too quick.
> 
> 
> I may be a good neighbor, but I don't want to be over there every day messing with her DVR.



No it will not record in SD/HD at the same time it will only record on the channel you set it to and HD DVRs cost the same as a regular DVR the have the base STB box fee for the box and then the DVR fee.


----------



## chdwil

Same price for sd or hd dvr.


Also the hard drive in the 8642 is 3x bigger than the sd dvr.


But do not get a Samsung as it does not have coax out.


----------



## mgsports

Maybe Month to Month Deals are gone meaning longer dear are signed.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20723135
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> The Time Warner Legal Notice also *does not* have The Weather Channel on the month to months anymore.
> 
> 
> Unless there is a cooperate wide misprint, there is a new deal for The Weather Channel and the only roadblock that I can think of being the month to month deals is now gone.
> 
> 
> I'm excited for the next notice but even if we do not get in a notice this month, I'll be stunned if we do not by September.



Are 30 day notifications even applicable with channel adds nowdays as TWC here mentioned Lifetime HD and Espn Deportes HD for the first time on monday and added them a little after midnight this morning.


Also TWC greenville-commerce Texas (which is a 750MHz system) added the weather channel HD today as well along with about 70 other HD channels and turned on VOD.


----------



## Nayan

It depends. For us our notices are for channels coming within a month or so or ones that are going away. Very rarely has there been one for new channels on the same day.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: That's the thinking.


Kevin: Usually, it's 30 days or more but there are cases where we got something the next day (ESPN 3-D) and Tru TV the day of NCAA Tourney (No notice there).


We also got HBO HD OD and Cinemax HD OD in just under 30 days.


It happens and hopefully it will again. Nice to see you guys get the adds.


On what Nayan said, we only get notices about every month while you guys get them twice a month. So, your lucky you get more updates than we do.


We will get our notice by a week from tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's a shame they do not update this page anymore.

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/channel-changes 


Might give us a tip off on when the June 29 update will officially happen. Word is it will be by late August.


I just hope if this is a space problem, it does not derail our Weather Channel HD hopes for August (next week's notice).


----------



## rafisher79

Any news when BHN is going to update the Cisco TAs to the new 1402 firmware?


----------



## PeterLewis

With the NFL CBA coming to an end hopefully by the end of next week.I hope TimeWarner/BHN can workout a deal for the NFLNetwork/Redzone in time for the 2011 season.


It would be nice if the NFL lowered their per sub price point to something reasonable so BHN can have the NFL Network in the basic digital tier such as MLB Network has it and then have The Redzone in the Sports Pass for those who want to order it.


----------



## HDOrlando

rafisher79: Someone else on this forum probably knows this. Always nice to get updates though.


PeterLewis: They are going to have talks before the season starts as they always do. Getting on Time Warner/Bright House will be a top priority for them.


However, I do not see a deal happening but have a little more hope for 2012 when NFL Network will have a Thursday night game every week. Still, they probably will jack up the cost for it on the other providers with the extra 8 games possibly leading to disputes with those carriers but who knows if this was written into a previous deal.


While I'd love to have it, NFL Network is overpriced and we might never get it. I'd be fine with the price if they treated everyone fairly with the Sunday Ticket deal.


Everyone: AMC HD is now on HD Showcase. Only "Breaking Bad" is there but hopefully it will stay permanently as more stuff is uploaded.


----------



## PeterLewis

@ HDOrlando


Thx for the heads up about AMC-HD on Hd Showcase.


I would love to see Fox added to Primetime Hd on demand for the upcoming fall season.I called BHN CS. and asked about it but they said that indemand provides all on demand programming, including HD Primetime on demand...


----------



## HDOrlando

I do hope AMC on HD Showcase is permanent and does not come off after a while. Others would probably want it for their other series.


We will eventually have Fox. I only watch "Animation Domination: but it would be nice to have it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20731925
> 
> 
> @ HDOrlando
> 
> 
> Thx for the heads up about AMC-HD on Hd Showcase.
> 
> 
> I would love to see Fox added to Primetime Hd on demand for the upcoming fall season.I called BHN CS. and asked about it but they said that indemand provides all on demand programming, including HD Primetime on demand...



I let you see if this has something that you might like!

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...al_1/Athol.pdf


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


You come through again.


In that notice, it says Fox shows will be added to Primetime OD. This means it will probably be in HD soon if not already on launch.


Another tidbit is American Life is going to become Youtoo.


We should hear of both in our notice this week and hopefully Weather Channel HD.


Thanks again Kevin!


----------



## PeterLewis

Great to hear Kev about FOX on demand ,but what does "tv shows od going dark "mean in your notice?


Thx buddy...


----------



## HDOrlando

PeterLewis,


I'm guessing they just moved it to another section.


For example, tv shows for us is Entertainment On Demand I believe. TV Guide Network OD was scrapped and moved there a few months back. on 325, they have a bunch of stuff merged together now.


I hope they show Fox HD stuff from the start. I'd love to have some of Animation Domination OD.


Our notice will likely come Friday and I'll grab the second it hits my driveway. If we have goodies, I'll let Nayan announce it.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20733991
> 
> 
> PeterLewis,
> 
> 
> I'm guessing they just moved it to another section.
> 
> 
> For example, tv shows for us is Entertainment On Demand I believe. TV Guide Network OD was scrapped and moved there a few months back. on 325, they have a bunch of stuff merged together now.
> 
> 
> I hope they show Fox HD stuff from the start. I'd love to have some of Animation Domination OD.
> 
> 
> Our notice will likely come Friday and I'll grab the second it hits my driveway. If we have goodies, I'll let Nayan announce it.




thanks, you answered my question about the next legal notice.


----------



## HDOrlando

Glad I could help.


----------



## Nayan

As I was surfing I noticed along with the new PBS channel we also have UCF and BCC+. These are new I think?


----------



## HDOrlando

I believe so.


Here in Longwood, we have WUCF on 1 and 9. zap2it is gone.


----------



## allowiches

Both of my DVRs rebooted and updated last night around 3am. It was an annoyance since they were both recording shows and I was watching one. The Cisco box got stuck on the download portion and I had to cycle power to it. It took around 20-25 minutes. I just happened to be up last night to see it. Does this occur often?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both of my DVRs rebooted and updated last night around 3am. It was an annoyance since they were both recording shows and I was watching one. The Cisco box got stuck on the download portion and I had to cycle power to it. It took around 20-25 minutes. I just happened to be up last night to see it. Does this occur often?



New features being added.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20743213
> 
> 
> New features being added.



and those are?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20743213
> 
> 
> New features being added.



Would those be all DVR's or DVR model specific?


----------



## HDOrlando

I don't have DVR but my box froze up twice for a minute just after 3 am.


Could these new features be more space as maybe they need to get the June 29 update up?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20743853
> 
> 
> I don't have DVR but my box froze up twice for a minute just after 3 am.
> 
> 
> Could these new features be more space as maybe they need to get the June 29 update up?



More than likely it is the ODN 4.1 update.


----------



## Hakemon

My Cisco box is cutting off the end of shows. Usually on the SA box it would do this, but the Cisco seems to be loosing the last 2 minutes of a show..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

DiscoveryHD audio was back to normal again with no dialog coming out of the rears anymore.


----------



## HDOrlando

What does that update have in it Kevin?


----------



## HDOrlando

I looked in the paper and saw nothing. Given how we hardly ever get notices on Thursday, it looks like were getting the monthly notice on Friday.


Based on the Time Warner notices, we can expect


- American Life is becoming Youtoo

- Fox content is being added to Primetime OD (Hoping HD stuff will folow on launch)

- Confirmation The Weather Channel is no longer on month to Month deals.


Were all hoping we finally get Weather Channel HD, possible word on the june 29 Hd update and maybe even some other goodies.


We should know in about 48 hours.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/20744898
> 
> 
> My Cisco box is cutting off the end of shows. Usually on the SA box it would do this, but the Cisco seems to be loosing the last 2 minutes of a show..



My wife mentioned this to me the other day, but it is only about 30 seconds that it cuts off. The SA box is fine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20745311
> 
> 
> What does that update have in it Kevin?



I have noticed that they have moved the "enhanced" notice onto the info bar. I like that. The show descriptions also now have a copyright notice on them.


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
What does that update have in it Kevin?
Honestly I do not have any specifics as I have a motorola DCX3400 with Iguide A28 on it. But a good place to look is the TWC navigator forum over under the HD-DVR section in this forum.


The only updates I know that I am getting is the introduction of Start Over and Lookback on iGuide enabled motorola boxes in north texas by the end of september. also there might be Caller ID on TV enabled as well as TWC socal has it now on the motorola boxes. These features could land up on the Bright House Michigan system as they use motorola boxes.



Also here is a hint at what new channels TWC is in negotiations for: GAME 3-9 HD and TEAM 2-9 HD as well as Neo Sports Cricket

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media.../legal_alb.pdf


----------



## Dah Finstah

I have the Samsung 3090 DVR (with I assume to be the smaller HDD, as it fills up VERY quickly - not good for a prolific recordist who insists on ONLY watching HD AND is into sports (2-3+ hour shows.) My beef is with the box NOT recording a show on Tuesday [F1 on SPEED HD 1153 @ noon], despite more than 50% of the HDD being available. Under RECORDING LOG it states: "The set-top was unable to record this program (7)" Curious as to what the (7) was all about! Mad as hell I missed the German GP!


----------



## PeterLewis

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah* 
I have the Samsung 3090 DVR (with I assume to be the smaller HDD, as it fills up VERY quickly - not good for a prolific recordist who insists on ONLY watching HD AND is into sports (2-3+ hour shows.) My beef is with the box NOT recording a show on Tuesday [F1 on SPEED HD 1153 @ noon], despite more than 50% of the HDD being available. Under RECORDING LOG it states: "The set-top was unable to record this program (7)" Curious as to what the (7) was all about! Mad as hell I missed the German GP!
I have had that same error code (7) happen to me on two seperate occassions.I have the sam.3272 whdvr,I called BHN tech supp. but they did not know what it (7) meant, so I just decided to just give it a hard reboot and its been good so far.


So Dan just give it a reboot, pull cord from back of dvr for few min.and see if problem goes away, if not try to have BHN send you a refresh signal to your box.If problem still persist go and exchange the stb at your nearest customer care center.


----------



## BrandonJF

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* 
I have had that same error code (7) happen to me on two seperate occassions.I have the sam.3272 whdvr,I called BHN tech supp. but they did not know what it (7) meant, so I just decided to just give it a hard reboot and its been good so far.


So Dan just give it a reboot, pull cord from back of dvr for few min.and see if problem goes away, if not try to have BHN send you a refresh signal to your box.If problem still persist go and exchange the stb at your nearest customer care center.
I've received that error MANY times. I have a different DVR, but I've found that rebooting regularly helps. I'll even have the same things not record repeatedly if I don't reboot. If I reboot on the same day those shows are set to record and they'll start recording fine again.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I had a feeling they would try to get Game 3-9 HD and Team 2-9 HD. I love how your always digging up info for us.


Given what's left on the deals to pick up, they are close if not the most appealing options.


If they do not have an NBA season or it starts late, systems would have more time to add it and Game won't start until the Spring.


BHN probably will add all feeds and this will mean no more SD sports as it is unbearable to watch those especially On Demand's weak feed.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20748113
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> I had a feeling they would try to get Game 3-9 HD and Team 2-9 HD. I love how your always digging up info for us.
> 
> 
> Given what's left on the deals to pick up, they are close if not the most appealing options.
> 
> 
> If they do not have an NBA season or it starts late, systems would have more time to add it and Game won't start until the Spring.
> 
> 
> BHN probably will add all feeds and this will mean no more SD sports as it is unbearable to watch those especially On Demand's weak feed.



the GAME HD channels will start this fall for Center Ice for sure.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20747490
> 
> 
> I have had that same error code (7) happen to me on two seperate occassions.I have the sam.3272 whdvr,I called BHN tech supp. but they did not know what it (7) meant, so I just decided to just give it a hard reboot and its been good so far.
> 
> 
> So Dan just give it a reboot, pull cord from back of dvr for few min.and see if problem goes away, if not try to have BHN send you a refresh signal to your box.If problem still persist go and exchange the stb at your nearest customer care center.



Just moved service, so not only had the DVR been "booted", it was off for a full day prior. At least it didn't fail to record the Tour de France finale!


I let my wife handle most the bills (the electric's in my name so _I_ have to deal with that) and when she called to move the service, they only tried the upsell on Lightning. But I saw/heard blurb elsewhere that BHN offers moving services (1 month free) and just NOW am finding out about their WHDVR (mailing to former resident in "new" house.) Before I call them, anyone have recommendations on whether the WHDVR is worth it (assuming there's an additional charge) and which model DVR to specify?


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20748209
> 
> 
> the GAME HD channels will start this fall for Center Ice for sure.



Kevin,


In the exclusive AVS report, they said the spring for the Game channels I believe.


It would be great for the NHL people if it is this fall.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20748335
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> In the exclusive AVS report, they said the spring for the Game channels I believe.
> 
> 
> It would be great for the NHL people if it is this fall.



No they are launching the GAME HD feeds in time for the NHL season but INDemand mentioned that they will not be available for Extra innings until the spring.


GAME3-9 HD and TEAM2-9 HD launch in september.

http://tsq.com/alerts/HD%20Sports%20...nformation.pdf


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah* /forum/post/20748300
> 
> 
> Just moved service, so not only had the DVR been "booted", it was off for a full day prior. At least it didn't fail to record the Tour de France finale!
> 
> 
> I let my wife handle most the bills (the electric's in my name so _I_ have to deal with that) and when she called to move the service, they only tried the upsell on Lightning. But I saw/heard blurb elsewhere that BHN offers moving services (1 month free) and just NOW am finding out about their HHDVR (mailing to former resident in "new" house.) Before I call them, anyone have recommendations on whether the HHDVR is worth it (assuming there's an additional charge) and which model DVR to specify?



I signed up last month for the WHDVR + 1 client stb,roadrunner turbo and unl. phone package for $140.00 for 24 month commitment and one month free of your billing.But I upgraded the turbo to lightning and also added an extra whdvr which brought my bill into the $180+ range.


They gave me the samsung 3272 set up with a Ubee modem/mta router here in Orlando.


So far I have been enjoying the whdvr set up experiance,especially the great free on demand offerings.Lightning internet 40/5 has worked as advertised.I stream mlbtv,vudu,pandora,netflix and game all through my ps3 and its been rather good.


Other than the miner hiccups with the 2 recording errors (7) I encountered ,I recommend you try to get the $140 WHDVR deal with one month free and see if they throw in hbo/cinemax as an added perk.


@ HDOrlando


It would be great if BHN would carry more HD streams for the in demand sports packages so one has the luxury of hearing their favorite teams announcers


----------



## HDOrlando

We might not get both teams' feeds on half the nights but sometimes we will.


It will be exciting and narrow the gap in that department with Direct TV.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We have a Legal Notice with new HD.


I'll let Nayan post the details but I think they messed up on the month to month agreements as they have us with Sprout along with Indieplex and Retro Plex which we do not have. MoviePlex is not on their like it should be.


It appears messed up some channel numbers and listed channels we do not have in the 500's.


The Weather Channel and Zap2it (dropped) are no longer on the notices.


I think sports fans are going to real happy with this notice and a previous post on the last page (Not The Weather Channel) is a big hint along with a new channel that has not been mentioned.


----------



## Nayan

Well, not what I was really hoping for but it's something







.


Beginning on or after September 7th, the following new channels will be delivered via the SDV system:


World Fishing Network- sports pass channel 193

World fishing Network HD- sports pass channel 1158

Here! Premium Subscription- channel 398


On or after September 30th the following channels will be delivered via the SDV system. NOTE: on or after September 30th if you are a seasonal sports package customer, you may need to exchange your digital converter in order to receive these new channels.


Team HD 2- Digital Subscription channel 1802

Team HD 3- Digital Subscription channel 1803

Team HD 4- Digital Subscription channel 1804

Team HD 5- Digital Subscription channel 1805

Team HD 6- Digital Subscription channel 1806

Team HD 7- Digital Subscription channel 1807

Team HD 8- Digital Subscription channel 1808

Team HD 9- Digital Subscription channel 1809

Game HD 3- Digital Subscription channel 1812

Game HD 4- Digital Subscription channel 1813

Game HD 5- Digital Subscription channel 1814

Game HD 6- Digital Subscription channel 1815

Game HD 7- Digital Subscription channel 1816

Game HD 8- Digital Subscription channel 1817

Game HD 9- Digital Subscription channel 1818


Beginning on or after September 1st, the following channels will be delivered via the SDV system: (MY NOTE: none of these channels are switching locations so the channel numbers stay the same)


HBO2 West, HBO Signature West, HBO Comedy West, HBO Family West, ESPN U, HBO Latino West, Premium Sports Package Preview, Sports Overflow, CBS College Sports, History International, HBO Zone West, HBO West, HBO Zone, HBO Signature, HBO Comedy, HBO Family, HBO HD


Effective September 7th, Here! On Demand will launch on Premium Subscription channel 399


Well, no Weather Channel but it is off the month-to-months! However they did add Current TV, Fuse and RetroPlex to the MTM's.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the updated channel list along with possibilities effective Sometime In September

*New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities*

*179* Current HD Channels
*1* Announced For June 29 and Re-Announced for Dec 14 (Fox Movie Channel HD)
*8* Announced For June 29 but Delayed Until September and then delayed further (ThrillerMax East HD, WMAX East HD, @Max East HD, 5StarMAX East HD, OuterMAX East HD, Showtime Women East HD, Showtime Beyond East HD, Showtime Next East HD)
*1* Announced for Sept 30, 2010 but Delayed (FS Ohio HD)

*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*


1001 WUCF HD (PBS)

1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018/1901 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC (DSC)HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD

1137 CBS Sports Network HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pass)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pass)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pass)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pass)

1152 Versus HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1158 World Fishing Network HD (Sports Pass)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pass)

1161/1916 Gol TV HD (Sports Pass)

1174 Fox Sports Ohio HD (Sports Pass) (Announced For 10/30/2010 but Delayed Indefinitely. Likely due to it not yet being a Full-time Channel)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pass)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pass)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pass)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pass)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports Pass and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pass)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pass)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pak)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1210 New York 1 HD

1211/1900 InfoMas HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1221 Bloomberg HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Velocity HD

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 H2 HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1271 Oxygen HD

1272 WE tv HD

1273 Lifetime HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1291 Tru TV HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1296 TV Guide Network HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 Fuse HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1317 Gospel Music Channel HD

1340 EWTN HD

1354 Reelz HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1375/1501 HD Showcase

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)

1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)

1389 Fox Movie Channel HD (Movie Pass) (December 14)

1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass)

1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Movie Pass)

1400 HBO HD On Demand

1401/243 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1420 Cinemax HD On Demand

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1424 ThrillerMax East HD (Delayed)

1425 WMAX East HD (Delayed)

1426 @Max East HD (Delayed)

1427 5StarMAX East HD (Delayed)

1428 OuterMAX East HD (Delayed)

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441/259 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD (Delayed)

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD (Delayed)

1446 Showtime Next East HD (Delayed)

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand (Not in BHN HD Count)

1770 3-D Special Events 1

1772 ESPN 3-D ($10 3-D Pass)

1801 Team HD (NBA League pass and MLS Direct Kick )

1802 Team 2 HD

1803 Team 3 HD

1804 Team 4 HD

1805 Team 5 HD

1806 Team 6 HD

1807 Team 7 HD

1808 Team 8 HD

1809 Team 9 HD

1810 Game 1 HD (MLB Extra innings and NHL Center Ice)

1811 Game 2 HD

1812 Game 3 HD

1813 Game 4 HD

1814 Game 5 HD

1815 Game 6 HD

1816 Game 7 HD

1817 Game 8 HD

1818 Game 9 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand

1851 HD PPV Events On Demand 2

1903 Telefutura HD

1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros Canales)

1917 Galavision HD

*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" and Not In Count)*


1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.

1771 Special Event 3-D 2


*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


NuvoTV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

The Weather Channel HD

*Premium Networks*


HBO 2 West HD

HBO Comedy West HD

HBO Family West HD

HBO Latino West HD

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Zone West HD

Cinemax West HD

ActionMax West HD

MoreMax West HD

ThrillerMax West HD

Showtime Beyond West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Showtime Next West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Showtime Women West HD

Starz West HD

Indie Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Retro Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

*Out of Market Regional Sports Networks*


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS North HD

FS South HD (Note: This might be confused on lineups as SportSouth)

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Africa Channel HD (Need SD Version First)

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

Fuel TV HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NESN HD

NHK World HD (Need SD Version First)

QVC HD

Sundance HD

TV Japan HD

*Premium Networks*


Starz Cinema HD

Starz Comedy HD (Need To Pick Up SD Version First)

Starz Edge HD

Starz In Black HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

*Announced For TWC*


Halogen HD

*Announced Previously And Could Be Re-Announced*


NASA-TV HD

Pentagon Channel HD

TVLand HD


*BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*


Antenna Satellite

BBC America

CR1Russia

E!

Encore

Encore West

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Family

Encore Family West

Encore Love

Encore Suspense

Encore Westerns

ETTV ET-Super

The Filipino Channel

FUSE

The Golf Channel

MoviePlex

NHL Center Ice

NHL Network

Ovation

Sprout On Demand (24/7 Version Of Channel Is Available In HD)

Style

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan

TruTV

Youtoo

Zap2it

Zee TV



*HD Channels That Neither Bright House or Time Warner Cable Have*


Blue Highways TV HD

BYU TV HD

Cars.TV HD

CatholicTV HD

Comedy.TVHD

Epix HD

Epix2 HD

ES.TV HD

Fashion TV HD

Funimation-HD

Havoc TV HD

HDNet

HDNet Movies

Hustler HD

Longhorn Network HD

MTN HD

MyDestination.TV HD

NFL Network HD

NFL Redzone HD

Pets.TV HD

Recipe.TV HD

RTV HD

Shorts HD

Sony Movie Channel HD

Sprout HD

TBN HD

Wealth TV HD

*Disputed*


Centric HD

Logo HD


Note: Dish Network might be re-transmitting these themselves or lying about them.


*Rumored To Be Launching*


BBN HD

BE Network HD

BTNC HD

Chiller HD

Cloo HD

Disney Junior HD (SOAPnet) --- (Channel Launching in 2012)

FLIX HD

Fox College Sports HD

HBCU HD

ION Life HD

MTV2 HD

Qubo HD

ShowFamilyZone HD

Universal Sports Network HD


----------



## HDOrlando

On the notice................. There were some errors.


Month to Month


Current TV and Fuse were there last time.


RetroPlex, Indie Plex and Sprout (we only have OD version) were on there but should not have been as we do not have them. Movieplex was missng.


The Weather Channel and Zap2it (This was dropped) are gone.


SDV


We do not have two channels listed


Premium Sports Package Preview, Sports Overflow


Finally, on our Channel list, I am assuming Team HD 1 is moving to 1801 and Game 1 and 2 HD to 1810 and 1811 to accomodate the new channels.


All assumed changes are on the list above.


----------



## PeterLewis

Thanks: HDOrlando & Nayan


Great to hear they are upping the HD streams for the sports subscriptions.


Any mention of Fox Primetime on demand in the legal notice like it was mentioned in the TWC New England legal notice.Or if it happens for TWC does it automatically happen for BHN since in demand is universally owned?


THX again...


----------



## HDOrlando

PeterLewis,


There was no mention of that or American Life's name change. Maybe were getting another notice soon. I'm going to check tomorrow too as they might post a correction given how they messed up a few details as listed above.


Once TWC adds something for their OD, I believe it might be universal so we might get it too so we will get it when they do. Rest assured though, it's coming.


With this notice, I'm assuming we get our June 29 HD update before September 7.


A big thanks to Nayan for posting the notice.


----------



## Nayan

I have no idea on the Fox Primetime but I do know that BH isn't in charge of it, InDemand is so it's up to them to make a deal with Fox. The way Fox handles it's programming is changing as evident with the now 8 day wait on Hulu so I doubt we'll see anything added to Primetime in the near future.


It is weird that they posted channels we don't have in the notice so I am wondering if they are coming in the next notice?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I think they were misprints or they might have accidently given us BHN Tampa Bay's month to month deals (They have IndiePlex, RetroPlex, Sprout and no MoviePlex).


On the plexs, I think they dropped Movie Plex in Tampa Bay and picked up Retro and indie plex a few years ago.


The fact they are on month to months deal might have something to do with why we do not have them. in addition, indie and retro plex HD are the only HD differences in additions for Orlando and Tampa Bay this year. Since they are operating as the same unit now, you have to think that could be the reason we don't have those channels.


In demand does do the OD's but we should get whatever is added the same time as TWC as our On Demand lineups are identical.


Who knows? We could get a notice tomorrow but i do feel one will come soon with news on The Weather Channel HD.


This notice does show there are no plans to stop adding HD and maybe the June 29 update was a system problem that will hopefully be fixed.


----------



## HDOrlando

Also sounds like were getting the new Pac-12 Network in HD about a year from now.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1350354 


The news keeps coming.


----------



## iceturkee

i'm happy to hear those new game and team channels will be up before the start of hockey season


----------



## Dah Finstah

Oh, Dear BHN-Orlando: if only we _could_ get *Universal Sports Network-HD* by August 20th! Please?


----------



## HDOrlando

Why by August 20th?


Probably won't happen.


----------



## Nayan

Okay now I HAVE to know what's going on August 20th! What am I going to miss?


----------



## JaxFLBear

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nayan* 
Okay now I HAVE to know what's going on August 20th! What am I going to miss?
What I can find on the Universal Sports webpage is 2011 Vuelta a Espana begins 8/20.

Quote:

UniversalSports.com offer LIVE coverage of every stage of the season's final grand tour, the 2011 Vuelta a Espana. Will defending champion Vincenzo Nibali stage a repeat performance, or will a new king of Spain be crowned? Watch all 21 stages of one of cycling's premier races LIVE from Aug. 20 to Sept. 11.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks Jax for posting that. It sounds neat but I doubt we'll be able to see it.


----------



## HDOrlando

As expected, looks like no correction Legal Notice as there were errors I alluded too above.


We could get a notice in August but it does seem like they are announcing updates 1 1/2- 2 months in advance.


The way I see it, based on the carriage deals were on Weather Channel HD watch as there appear to be no more hurdles in adding it.


I do not think Indie Plex HD, Retro Plex HD or Gospel Music Channel HD are coming any time soon. The Starz HD channels could but something is up there.


BHN updates do appear to be in themes (Sports, Women's channels, Spanish-Language, premiums) if you look back at the ones we've gotten this year.


I could see Weather Channel HD being added on it's own or with something like RFD-TV HD, Sundance HD, Africa Channel HD or the shopping channels in HD. It's also possible we can get a service that is new to the deals like how we got WFN HD announced yesterday. Something like Shorts HD or Sony Movie Channel HD are probably possibilities with Epix HD being a longshot and the return of HDNet being a longer one. I also would not be shocked if Chiller launched in HD this year as it seems next in line for NBC U channels.


If we get NFL Network in late August or early September, Chris Berry will probably post something like he did with Tru TV HD. We will not find out first in any notice. If a deal is reached, we will find out about it through the newswire the day it happens and if TWC gets it, you can bet BHN will add it quickly like they did Big Ten Network.


We shall see but I will be shocked if we do not see Weather Channel HD (Only thing on deals I really want) in a notice within the next 100 days.


----------



## Nayan

I also scoured the paper and no notice of correction. Nothing on their site either, but they've done a horrid job at updating that too so it doesn't surprise me. I am hoping we get TWC in the next update and I'd love NFL Network! Oh please BH, I've been good all year can't I have my present early?


----------



## PeterLewis

With TWC about to phase out analog and go all digital thus creating more available bandwidth,how long before BHN follows suit.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...l_Projects.php 


With the available bandwidth thats being created I see no reason why the InDemand sports subscriptions shouldn't be able to increase to all available away and home HD feeds for all team sports within the coming years.


TWC & BHN ,again please bring us NFL Network/Redzone,we will trade you the fishing network,outdoor channel and other nonsense channels available for it.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20755313
> 
> 
> I also scoured the paper and no notice of correction. Nothing on their site either, but they've done a horrid job at updating that too so it doesn't surprise me. I am hoping we get TWC in the next update and I'd love NFL Network! Oh please BH, I've been good all year can't I have my present early?



you suffered through 5 months of a lockout, you can wait a little bit longer? i just have a crazy hunch that we might just get nfl network, at least, in time for thursday night football starting in november.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20755553
> 
> 
> you suffered through 5 months of a lockout, you can wait a little bit longer? i just have a crazy hunch that we might just get nfl network, at least, in time for thursday night football starting in november.



I survived and although I enjoy football it wouldn't have been the end of the world if they didn't end the lockout. However we've been asking for NFL Network for awhile now and many other companies have it. I think it's due to Time Warner wanting to put it in the Sports Pack and charge for it and the NFL saying no. Kinda like what went down with HDNet and HDNet Movies and that's the reason we no longer have those.


----------



## VGPOP

Finally, they bring HD channels for sports package. But the way NBA is going, I don't think there will be a season. That is just perfect.


----------



## Joe The Dragon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/20755932
> 
> 
> Finally, they bring HD channels for sports package. But the way NBA is going, I don't think there will be a season. That is just perfect.



blame in demand for being so slow. But the upside is with NO NBA in demand will have more room for MLB and NHL games.


----------



## Joe The Dragon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20749873
> 
> 
> Well, not what I was really hoping for but it's something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> On or after September 30th the following channels will be delivered via the SDV system. NOTE: on or after September 30th if you are a seasonal sports package customer, you may need to exchange your digital converter in order to receive these new channels.
> 
> 
> Team HD 2- Digital Subscription channel 1802
> 
> Team HD 3- Digital Subscription channel 1803
> 
> Team HD 4- Digital Subscription channel 1804
> 
> Team HD 5- Digital Subscription channel 1805
> 
> Team HD 6- Digital Subscription channel 1806
> 
> Team HD 7- Digital Subscription channel 1807
> 
> Team HD 8- Digital Subscription channel 1808
> 
> Team HD 9- Digital Subscription channel 1809
> 
> Game HD 3- Digital Subscription channel 1812
> 
> Game HD 4- Digital Subscription channel 1813
> 
> Game HD 5- Digital Subscription channel 1814
> 
> Game HD 6- Digital Subscription channel 1815
> 
> Game HD 7- Digital Subscription channel 1816
> 
> Game HD 8- Digital Subscription channel 1817
> 
> Game HD 9- Digital Subscription channel 1818



need MPEG4 box?


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN could definitely do a little bit better of a job updating their site. It would also be nice if they put the notices online.


While NFL Network might seem unlikely, there is always that hunch like iceturkee said. It would be great even though I think the channel is overpriced.


The Weather Channel HD should come soon and I know you'll hunt for it everyday Nayan. we definitely deserve that channel for those Weather Docs and site-seeing shows.


In Demand only has 10 (Mosaic Channel) for Team and 14 for Game in SD so they do not have enough yet to have both feeds on some nights.


I do hope there is an NBA season. At this point, it seems like they might have another season like that one in the late 90's where we had 50 games.


----------



## iceturkee

can someone answer please? friday night, i noticed on channel 1770 that there is a new pay perview 3d movie channel at 966. and, of course, there is nothing on 966. anyone know what;s going on? thanks.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20755762
> 
> 
> I survived and although I enjoy football it wouldn't have been the end of the world if they didn't end the lockout. However we've been asking for NFL Network for awhile now and many other companies have it. I think it's due to Time Warner wanting to put it in the Sports Pack and charge for it and the NFL saying no. Kinda like what went down with HDNet and HDNet Movies and that's the reason we no longer have those.




i understand the situation between the nfl and time warner and i don't like it anymore than you do. may be the only thing i miss about having directv.


----------



## Nayan

Three things to DVR tonight and what happens? My box goes out







. Tech is coming out tomorrow but still







.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


No idea.


1770 is the Special Event 3-D channel that pops up only when a network is having a 3-D broadcast.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20760099
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> No idea.
> 
> 
> 1770 is the Special Event 3-D channel that pops up only when a network is having a 3-D broadcast.




there was a slide there friday night as the channel number was listed in my tivo guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ahh! I don't have Tivo so I missed it.


----------



## mgsports

Universal Sports Network is know on Directtv and is ot a Digital Sub Channel anymore.

CBS College Sports is in HD.


----------



## Nayan

Well my box is working again. I had gone to the office Saturday to turn in an unused box and make some changes (got rid of the phone and channels I really don't watch) so I could cut down my bill some. Instead of just dropping the channels they dropped the Cisco box as well so the tech had to have them turn it back on.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Good to know it's working.


Which premiums do you have?


I have HBO, Sports Pass and Movie Pass. It's a shame they do not give a discount for having multiple movie ones (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, TMC) for Sports and Movie pass. even a discount for having Movie and HD Pak would be nice so I could it's worth to have both. I'd really like NBC Universal and Smithsonian.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20764742
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Good to know it's working.
> 
> 
> Which premiums do you have?
> 
> 
> I have HBO, Sports Pass and Movie Pass. It's a shame they do not give a discount for having multiple movie ones (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, TMC) for Sports and Movie pass. even a discount for having Movie and HD Pak would be nice so I could it's worth to have both. I'd really like NBC Universal and Smithsonian.



I got rid of them all. I had the Sports Pass and Starz! but found that I really didn't watch any of the channels. I had Starz! for Torchwood but paying $13/month for one channel for one show didn't make sense and since I have Netflix we decided to just wait until it comes out on DVD. So by taking everything off I saved close to $70/month. I did have the offer they're giving new customers but they wouldn't renew it since it was up and my bill jumped way up, hence the cutting off the extra stuff.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've contemplated Dropping Sports Pass since NBA TV got placed on Digital Basic last year. I keep it for YES Network. I've had Sports since it was $1.99 and had only NBA TV and Tennis Channel.


Starz is a rip-off especially with BHN only having one HD channel for it. I'm assuming the $70 was including the phone you dropped?


Having Digital Basic with HD is still a good package with all the free HD that will hopefully include The Weather Channel HD soon.


----------



## Nayan

Yes the $70 included the phone








. I enjoyed having those channels early on but since most of what I watch sports-wise is available without the Sports Pass it made no sense to keep it anymore. And yes Starz! is a huge ripoff and I think at one time is was paired with a bundle of other channels so it was a better deal. Now though, not really good at all.


----------



## allowiches

4X Fast forward and rewind was added with this last update. I wish we could get a list.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/20765425
> 
> 
> 4X Fast forward and rewind was added with this last update. I wish we could get a list.



What I have seen added:


4X FF

Start-over and Enhanced added to the info bar, no more popup

3-D selection added under Devices in settings menu

FF and Rewind bar removed from DVR'd programs

option to add more or less regarding FF and rewind, though I have not seen any difference


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20765533
> 
> 
> What I have seen added:
> 
> 
> 4X FF
> 
> Start-over and Enhanced added to the info bar, no more popup
> 
> 3-D selection added under Devices in settings menu
> 
> FF and Rewind bar removed from DVR'd programs
> 
> option to add more or less regarding FF and rewind, though I have not seen any difference



I haven't recieved this update here in Orlando.Will it happen soon?


@ HDOrlando: You Mention that you like YESNetwork ,are you a Yankee Fan such as myself?


----------



## Nayan

You should already have it Peter, as I think they did the upgrade last week. HD, see any of this new stuff on your box?


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20766116
> 
> 
> You should already have it Peter, as I think they did the upgrade last week. HD, see any of this new stuff on your box?



No,I still have the 3xff and the enhance feature in the upper screen and no 3d in device feature settings.Maybe soon I guess.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20765533
> 
> 
> What I have seen added:
> 
> 
> FF and Rewind bar removed from DVR'd programs



What was the FF & RW bar?


----------



## iceturkee

charter cable has added nfl network and redzone, according to a rich eisen tweet. he says time warner you are most definitely on the clock.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20767026
> 
> 
> charter cable has added nfl network and redzone, according to a rich eisen tweet. he says time warner you are most definitely on the clock.



Here's hoping ,I would really like to watch RedZone and Thursday Night Football also all the upcoming preseason games.


Get with the program TWC/BHN ,if Charter Cable can do it surely you can...

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d...dzone-for-2011


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/20766656
> 
> 
> What was the FF & RW bar?



When you rewound or fast forwarded a DVR'd show the bar would come up at the bottom showing where in the program you were and how much you had left. It seems they have done away with this feature







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I don't have a DVR so I might not have gotten it.


I'm more concerned with when the June 29 HD update will come. I'm thinking sometime within the next 5 weeks.


Peter: Yes, I am. N.Y. Giants fan too but an Orlando Magic fan in NBA.


iceturkee and Peter: It definitely adds pressure to TWC/BHN. It's always possible that a deal could happen. TWC/BHN and Cablevision will be the main focus for NFL Network now and something could happen. We will see over the next 6 weeks and even though it seems unlikely, there is always that vision that iceturkee had on a deal getting done and I sometimes have it too.


While I agree it's overpriced, I'd love to have NFL Network with that RedZone channel.


----------



## VGPOP

I don't have this new update everyone is talking here.


I tried using the 4X fast forward and it only goes to 3X.


----------



## PeterLewis

HDOrlando: Good to hear your a fellow Yankee fan,I'am looking forward towards our 3 game series against Boston this weekend.Hoping for a sweep










Also Buffalo Bills for me in the NFL and Orlando Magic for NBA.


You mentioned quite a bit about NFL Network being pricey,remember all cable/sat iptv services raise your billing rates every year like clock work regardlesss whats been added or removed from programming.


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter,


Same here.


Cable will raise our rates anyway. On NFL Network, when I see what each Network costs, I think there price is overblown given the amount of games and how they unfairly treat non-DTV people with NFL Sunday Ticket. I think the later is where my rage is.


----------



## iceturkee

HD


it isn't a vision, its a hunch as in sixth sense. it is an amazing gift i have and definitely what made me a great reporter in my day. i'm right more often than i'm not.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20769042
> 
> 
> HD
> 
> 
> it isn't a vision, its a hunch as in sixth sense. it is an amazing gift i have and definitely what made me a great reporter in my day. i'm right more often than i'm not.



Does this sixth sense of yours see this channel being provided in time for the August 15th pre season games.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Were you a TV or newspaper reporter?


You guys do get hunches and I could see it too.


After all in 09 we finally got Fox Sports Florida after over 20 years (Dispute went on longer than I lived here) and in 2010, GSN after over 10 years.


Those above two were the main channels besides NFL Network everyone requested and it seemed like they were never going to happen.


Outside of the return of HDNet, NFL Network is the last major channel left.


Let's hope they can get it done in time for preseason.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20769042
> 
> 
> HD
> 
> 
> it isn't a vision, its a hunch as in sixth sense. it is an amazing gift i have and definitely what made me a great reporter in my day. i'm right more often than i'm not.



Will I win the lottery??














lol


I do hope we get NFL Network this year. I would love some Thursday night games! I too was very disappointed with D getting exclusive rights (and charging extreme prices) for the Sunday Ticket deal. They also got Nascar In-Car which made me furious. I would love to have those things but the cost can't justify it.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20769057
> 
> 
> Does this sixth sense of yours see this channel being provided in time for the August 15th pre season games.



sorry, no. i see it there, at least, in time for the start of thursday night games in november.


hd, i was a print reporter having spent the last 8 years of my career, freelancing for the sentinel.


sorry, nayan, i don't see that in your future.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20767105
> 
> 
> When you rewound or fast forwarded a DVR'd show the bar would come up at the bottom showing where in the program you were and how much you had left. It seems they have done away with this feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



My friend once lost the FF/REW bar following a system update. he rebooted, and it came back! Try a reboot of your box.


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

Just looked through the channel guide and Infomas' HD logo 1211/1900 is up and the banner has changed to just "Coming Soon" so I think it's getting ready to launch.


This would not knock something off of the list of coming soon and hopefully the June 29 update is not far behind.


----------



## Nayan

Yep and that's been the sore point and the reason we no longer have HDNet and HDNet Movies either was because they wanted to charge for them. Both NBA and MLB networks are not in the sports pack, only NHL is. To me it's a very bad move to not add NFL and especially now with D and it's free Sunday Ticket offer going on. If it wasn't such a PITA I'd switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad posted a bunch of messages on TWC/BHN threads.


The NFL costs more than MLB and NBA. That is a reason plus HDNet is pretty pricey compared to other channels.


That's the reason we don't have them.


I'd like to finally get NFL Network/RedZone just to have that RedZone.


Let's hope iceturkee's hunch is right. We will have a huge celebration on this thread if it does.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20773759
> 
> 
> Toad posted a bunch of messages on TWC/BHN threads.
> 
> 
> The NFL costs more than MLB and NBA. That is a reason plus HDNet is pretty pricey compared to other channels.
> 
> 
> That's the reason we don't have them.
> 
> 
> I'd like to finally get NFL Network/RedZone just to have that RedZone.
> 
> 
> Let's hope iceturkee's hunch is right. We will have a huge celebration on this thread if it does.



Email, email, email ... keep the pressure on:

[email protected] (TWC VP sports programming)
[email protected] (TWC Sr VP programming)
[email protected] (TWC CEO)


Rone is new so he may be able to actually do something.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20773759
> 
> 
> Toad posted a bunch of messages on TWC/BHN threads.
> 
> 
> The NFL costs more than MLB and NBA. That is a reason plus HDNet is pretty pricey compared to other channels.
> 
> 
> That's the reason we don't have them.
> 
> 
> I'd like to finally get NFL Network/RedZone just to have that RedZone.
> 
> 
> Let's hope iceturkee's hunch is right. We will have a huge celebration on this thread if it does.



I would pay extra for HDNet.


----------



## HDOrlando

dsinger: It sounds like a lot of people would. Mark Cuban wants HDNet on Digital Basic with HDNet Movies staying on the HD Pak or possibly The Movie Pass.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like iceturkee's "Hunch" has some momentum.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports...jsI_story.html 

http://www.adweek.com/news/televisio...r-cable-133867 


We have had high hopes in the past to see them dashed but it seems like The NFL is very determined here.


----------



## Hakemon

My Cisco is getting annoying.


Throughout shows as I'm watching them, it keeps popping up in the middle of the screen, to press select for enhanced viewing.


I want it to QUIT doing that.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20777649
> 
> 
> It looks like iceturkee's "Hunch" has some momentum.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports...jsI_story.html
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/news/televisio...r-cable-133867
> 
> 
> We have had high hopes in the past to see them dashed but it seems like The NFL is very determined here.




it just makes sense after the lockout that the nfl would want its network to be seen everywhere. but you can save your thanks until after the deal is done


----------



## HDOrlando

I think this is the case but we will see, if it gets done, your the thread MVP for a month and probably longer.


Nayan holds that title at the moment for always digging up those notices.


If we get NFL Network/RedZone, the only things really left in HD that anyone would want that are currently out are The Weather Channel HD, more HD Starz and of course, the return of HDNet.


Can anyone think of anything else?


----------



## PeterLewis

HDO,


Youv'e got the list down pact,I would add the two SunSport/FSN FL HD alternates so that way people can see their team play live and not on tape delay..


Hooray for Roger Goodell,make it happen little buddy...I smell NFL Network around the corner so I can watch my Bills preseason games...


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* 
HDO,


Youv'e got the list down pact,I would add the two SunSport/FSN FL HD alternates so that way people can see their team play live and not on tape delay..


Hooray for Roger Goodell,make it happen little buddy...I smell NFL Network around the corner so I can watch my Bills preseason games...
the goal, according to the links hd posted, is to have it live in time for the opening of the season next month. but the sooner, the better would make me happy. and a genius!!


----------



## toadfannc

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* 
HDO,


Youv'e got the list down pact,I would add the two SunSport/FSN FL HD alternates so that way people can see their team play live and not on tape delay..


Hooray for Roger Goodell,make it happen little buddy...I smell NFL Network around the corner so I can watch my Bills preseason games...
Sure hope you're right (for TWC and BHN getting NFLN/Red Zone). If they come up with an agreement-- the next question is if it will be rolled out for the "opening kick-off" of pre-season ... or the regular season.


----------



## Nayan

Right now either way is fine as long as we finally get it. I would love it for preseason but I'll take it any way I can get it!


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm fine either way as well but feel this will be a down-to-the wire thing with as both want the best deal.


I expect it will be before the season but we will miss the preseason. Hope a deal comes sooner. We will all take what we can get.


Imagine if it does, there would be a new top channel on our wish lists and the third big channel we've wanted added in the past 3 years.


Let's hope our bubble does not get burst.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20777643
> 
> 
> dsinger: It sounds like a lot of people would. Mark Cuban wants HDNet on Digital Basic with HDNet Movies staying on the HD Pak or possibly The Sports Pass.



I hear that if HDMovies comes back, it would be added to the Movie Pass Package. HD Net could be a Standard HD or Premium HD tier.


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,


Where did you hear this?


Your right though. Maybe they would even have HDNet Movies on both the $6 HD Pak and Movie Pass (Accidently typed Sports Pass) to get them a little more money.


HDNet would be on Digital Basic and that was what the fight was over.


A few other cable co's dropped them as well over that.


If we get NFL Network, this will be the most wanted channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Sleuth (154) is officially becoming Cloo on August 15.


I doubt we get a notice to inform us of that but it's possible. After all, I've said were on Weather Channel HD watch for notices and now NFL Network watch too although the later will be known on the web once a deal is done.


On another note, on September 26, History International is becoming H2 so that will be in the notice this month.


----------



## PeterLewis

Can someone tech savy enlighten me on how BHN delivers their HD feed/bitrate,I know it is mpeg2 but is it compressed or is what ever the source is(untouched)? What is the average bitrate per Hd stream?


I'am just curious as when I had D* I know they used mp4/h246 @ 8-11 mbps and Uverse uses mp4/h246 @ 5.7 mbps.


Quality wise BHN and D* look about even to me compared to my experience with both.


Also what channels here in CFL are on SDV?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20787617
> 
> 
> Can someone tech savy enlighten me on how BHN delivers their HD feed/bitrate,I know it is mpeg2 but is it compressed or is what ever the source is(untouched)? What is the average bitrate per Hd stream?
> 
> 
> I'am just curious as when I had D* I know they used mp4/h246 @ 8-11 mbps and Uverse uses mp4/h246 @ 5.7 mbps.
> 
> 
> Quality wise BHN and D* look about even to me compared to my experience with both.
> 
> 
> Also what channels here in CFL are on SDV?



no and a lot


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20786795
> 
> 
> Satch,
> 
> 
> Where did you hear this?
> 
> 
> Your right though. Maybe they would even have HDNet Movies on both the $6 HD Pak and Movie Pass (Accidentally typed Sports Pass) to get them a little more money.
> 
> 
> HDNet would be on Digital Basic and that was what the fight was over.
> 
> 
> A few other cable co's dropped them as well over that.
> 
> 
> If we get NFL Network, this will be the most wanted channel.



Speculation from sources that HD Movies would end up on Movie Pass, at least that is what I remember reading or hearing a while back so we will see!


If HDMovies comes back, where do you think it will go?


I don't have HD Net, but some of my friends did, and they miss that channel!


NFL Network would certainly be huge, after all the waiting! I am not a football fan, but many of my buddies are, and they really are hoping for this channel!


Jack


----------



## Satch Man

Saw this commented on another cable forum that at least the NFL Network/TWC have been very cordial and professional in talks this year. Sadly, last year, they both played the "Blame Game" with each other, so hopefully progress is being made and we will see this channel by September (or sooner.)


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Nuvo TV (Formally SI TV) HD is now limited on BHN Bakersfield.


It is a possibility for us now.


On another note, Bakersfield is the only other affiliate besides Orlando/Tampa Bay without Weather Channel HD and they did not add it in this update.


----------



## HDOrlando

 http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...b5058UWsHy3EII 


I've always thought that Sunday Ticket package was a big hurdle.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20790771
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...b5058UWsHy3EII
> 
> 
> I've always thought that Sunday Ticket package was a big hurdle.



The link didn't work, but I clicked on the business page and it was the first story. I agree about the Direct TV deal bringing in a bunch of folks with the free Sunday Ticket. The problem with that though is it's only for THIS year and you're forced to sign up for two years. If you don't cancel the ST before the first game next year you have to pay for it and it is very expensive. I think it stinks that they have the exclusive deal as I think it should be at least offered to every cable company. I am still hoping they can negotiate a deal so we can get NFLN this year but after reading the article I am doubtful now







.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20790788
> 
> 
> The link didn't work, but I clicked on the business page and it was the first story. I agree about the Direct TV deal bringing in a bunch of folks with the free Sunday Ticket. The problem with that though is it's only for THIS year and you're forced to sign up for two years. If you don't cancel the ST before the first game next year you have to pay for it and it is very expensive. I think it stinks that they have the exclusive deal as I think it should be at least offered to every cable company. I am still hoping they can negotiate a deal so we can get NFLN this year but after reading the article I am doubtful now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



i don't ever see directv losing exclusivity with sunday ticket. its what keeps them in business. i personally know a bunch of f subscribers who would drop it in a heartbeat if it wasn't for sunday ticket. me, i was beyond fed up with them to speak with my wallet. sure i'll miss sunday ticket, which costs $350 this season unless you get a deal. it only cost me $189 last season minus $120.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


It probably will not happen and that's sad. I thought there would be momentum last year and that a similar deal like with MLB Network would get done.


Unfortunately, they renew The Sunday Ticket deal out of the blue and then everyone caved and added NFL Network.


The NFL is the only reason why I'd consider them. The other areas where they have an edge is HDNet/HDNet Movies, more Starz HD and more OFM RSN's (Only a few are really worth having). I don't need the later 3.


BHN has caught up to them and has even surpassed them in ways.


If DTV lost NFL Sunday Ticket, they probably would just merge with Dish but they would lose customers with how cable has caught up. If you want those game and team feeds, BHN can probably get to 200 HD channels by year's end. Is DTV really adding anymore?


I do hope they get a deal for NFL Network/RedZone and even though other systems have it, I blame the NFL with how they have treated fans with The Sunday Ticket Package.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20791001
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> It probably will not happen and that's sad. I thought there would be momentum last year and that a similar deal like with MLB Network would get done.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, they renew The Sunday Ticket deal out of the blue and then everyone caved and added NFL Network.
> 
> 
> The NFL is the only reason why I'd consider them. The other areas where they have an edge is HDNet/HDNet Movies, more Starz HD and more OFM RSN's (Only a few are really worth having). I don't need the later 3.
> 
> 
> BHN has caught up to them and has even surpassed them in ways.
> 
> 
> If DTV lost NFL Sunday Ticket, they probably would just merge with Dish but they would lose customers with how cable has caught up. If you want those game and team feeds, BHN can probably get to 200 HD channels by year's end. Is DTV really adding anymore?
> 
> 
> I do hope they get a deal for NFL Network/RedZone and even though other systems have it, I blame the NFL with how they have treated fans with The Sunday Ticket Package.



I wouldn't give up hope just yet the NFL is seeming more desperate according to the tone of Roger Goodell there might be a deal that gets done.


This might be like the ESPN deal last year where they added ESPN GOAL LINE HD the day before opening day of College football season out of the blue no official announcement in the legal notices for north texas and that is when we first got SDV on the motorola platform.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That could be the case.


There could have been an understanding with the player's union to try harder to get a deal done for more revenue.


We shall see.......................


----------



## iceturkee

i know the ny post story didn't sound promising. but my gut still tells me goddell wants to get this done. and if thats the case, it will get done.


----------



## HDOrlando

Your gut could very well be right.


We will see and I'll be happy if it is.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


I came across this on the Tampa Bay website.

http://brighthouse.com/tampa-bay/about/8645.htm 


Apparently, they got this yesterday but have no confirmation from Tampa Bay people. Looks like a good selection of programs and it apparently shows the next day.


It should be on the way for us soon too and should have arrived the same day as Tampa Bay since they are considered the same division now.


Note: The release looks like it could be for all Bright House systems and probably will be on all soon.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20801412
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> I came across this on the Tampa Bay website.
> 
> http://brighthouse.com/tampa-bay/about/8645.htm
> 
> 
> Apparently, they got this yesterday but have no confirmation from Tampa Bay people. Looks like a good selection of programs and it apparently shows the next day.
> 
> 
> It should be on the way for us soon too and should have arrived the same day as Tampa Bay since they are considered the same division now.
> 
> 
> Note: The release looks like it could be for all Bright House systems and probably will be on all soon.



Thanks HDO,


This is great news,now with the fall season upon us I look forward to watching Animation Dom.,House,x-factor,American Idol and the new comedy with Zooey Deshanel all on Demand.


Now what I would like to see next is TNT HD on HD Showcase, they have a few good quality shows.


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter,


I'm betting we get it before the TV season. Be nice if we got an exact date.


The TNT on demand is like watching a DVR recording you cannot fast forward. They have all the commercials from that night too so instead of watching something for 45 minutes, your watching he whole hour. i do not watch TNt programs much but it sucks.


My bet is we will not get the TNT HD version until the contract comes up again. if that is not in the near future, maybe they will get it sooner but have not heard or seen it available anyay. It's probably the most major scripted programming channel we don't have HD OD.


After about another year of HD additions, we should have most of what we will have with occasional additions and then the HD OD will probably be the stuff we end up tracking and hoping for.


For me, I want CW HD OD to come out for "Ringer" and "Nikita".


----------



## Nayan

I wish they had look-back on Lifetime! I would like to actually watch Project Runway but with everything else on at the same time I can't watch it or DVR it. Why do they put all my programs on at the same time? Why do they torture me so? Did I really tick off the TV gods?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20801839
> 
> 
> I wish they had look-back on Lifetime! I would like to actually watch Project Runway but with everything else on at the same time I can't watch it or DVR it. Why do they put all my programs on at the same time? Why do they torture me so? Did I really tick off the TV gods?



just have to have multiple dvrs, especially during football and hickey season for me!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20801412
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> I came across this on the Tampa Bay website.
> 
> http://brighthouse.com/tampa-bay/about/8645.htm
> 
> 
> Apparently, they got this yesterday but have no confirmation from Tampa Bay people. Looks like a good selection of programs and it apparently shows the next day.
> 
> 
> It should be on the way for us soon too and should have arrived the same day as Tampa Bay since they are considered the same division now.
> 
> 
> Note: The release looks like it could be for all Bright House systems and probably will be on all soon.




Just got the SD version of Fox and ABC on demand yesterday here in north texas the Fox programs were not working until this morning.


----------



## PeterLewis

Fox OnDemand and Fox HD OnDemand is now showing in CFL channels 304/1506...


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20803288
> 
> 
> Fox OnDemand and Fox HD OnDemand is now showing in CFL channels 304/1506...



thanks for the update


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice!


Now I can watch "Animation Domination" and maybe even "Cops" which I have only watched in reruns for years.


It's great to have options.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20802016
> 
> 
> just have to have multiple dvrs, especially during football and hickey season for me!



Did you mean "hockey"? LOL!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

LOL!


Good catch Maya!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20804315
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> Now I can watch "Animation Domination" and maybe even "Cops" which I have only watched in reruns for years.
> 
> 
> It's great to have options.



you do realize fox ondemand is not fastforwardable right?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Just like NBC.


It sucks but ohh well.


----------



## iceturkee

yes i meant hockey!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Kevin,


Just like NBC.


It sucks but ohh well.
Fox Ondemand and ABC Ondemand were removed today for some reason. I hope it was an accident and not on purpose.


----------



## PeterLewis

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kevin120* 
Fox Ondemand and ABC Ondemand were removed today for some reason. I hope it was an accident and not on purpose.
Not here in CFL, all National(abc,cbs,fox,nbc) Ondemand are still showing here.


Ps..Subs from the Tampa area have been recieving stb software updates this past week giving people with whdvr the ability to delete recordings from any converter and other features.So it should be a matter of days for Orlando to recieve it.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r261...-sent-your-way .


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Probably an accident.


PeterLewis: I don't have a DVR but the more features and technology the better.


----------



## HDOrlando

No NFL Network news for the past week.


We probably will not hear anything until at least the end of August.


----------



## iceturkee

some people have said they got hbo 3d on demand with time warner. any chance we get it soon?


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


We do have it on HBO HD OD Channel 1400.


There is a 3-D section on the channel with a few movies


Despicable Me 3-D and Shrek 4 3-D


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20814443
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> We do have it on HBO HD OD Channel 1400.
> 
> 
> There is a 3-D section on the channel with a few movies
> 
> 
> Despicable Me 3-D and Shrek 4 3-D



thanks, i'll check out the 3d selections.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: We all look out for each other. It's great to have extra sets of eyes.


----------



## mgsports

WKMG did a SUB CBS Update.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Did you mean to post on the Orlando OTA thread?


----------



## diesel32

 http://espn.go.com/blog/pac12/post/_...ional-networks 


Bright House will add PAC-12 network some time in the distant future, presumably in HD. Don't know how interest there is in West Coast college ball here in SEC/ACC country.......


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel12,


This has been reported and we will certainly get this about a year from now.


I'm confident the HD version will come with it on launch especially given the amount of HD channels left to be added by this time next year.


Bakersfield, California is probably the only area that would like the Pac-!2 Network but this partnership was done because they piggyback on Time Warner cable's deals.


It will be yet another channel on the Sports Pass buffet.


----------



## mgsports

Good to see.


----------



## pronk

I was thinking of jumping on the DTV package, as Premier is 83.99/month with free (this year) NFL Sunday Ticket.


Lightening apparently moves to roughly $80 per month if you don't have the combo offers. Now it looks like the number of HD channels goes down is that right? Not that I am watching them all, but is there a forum where you can compare and contract DTV from BHN? What are you losing with BHN no longer on cable? The thing is I really don't need phone, but it ends up about $3.00 month extra since we have it. If I went Dtv I'd just drop everything except Internet but I am not sure BHN even offers that. Is there a business internet package that would be better?


----------



## HDOrlando

pronk,


Here ya go.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081 


Note: The Orlando division does not have GMC HD, RFD-TV HD, Weather Channel HD, IndiePlex HD, RetroPlex HD and many of the HD versions of the West Coast Premium channels.


Additions on the way: Fox Movie Channel HD, 5 East Coast HD Cinemaxes, 3 remaining HD Showtimes, World Fishing Network HD and those 15 Game/Team HD feeds that will enhance the MLB/NHL and NBA sports packages.


By switching to DTV, you basically lose HD versions of AMC, E!, BBC America, I.D, etc. amongst others that they do not seem intent on adding anytime soon.


----------



## iceturkee

i had directv for 6 years but cancelled my account late last year due to the fact they have been slow adding national hd that isn't of a preium nature. sure, they have nfl network and sunday ticket. but the price of sunday ticket has gotten out of hand. and quite frankly, i got tired of begging them to give me a discount every year.


there were other reasons i left dtv but that was the biggest.


----------



## Nayan

I've stated that Sunday Ticket would be a big boon to me, but not at the price they want after you're free year is up. Plus the rates are only for one year and you have to sign up for two so I could imagine a huge jump with no way out without a big ETF. There's enough football to feed my need on all the channels BH offers without any hidden surprises.


----------



## HDOrlando

And if the Turkee's hunch is correct, we will have NFL Network and most importantly NFL RedZone for this coming season.


The Sunday Ticket is the only why I'd consider going to DTV and I'm not paying the ripoff price.


That thing costs like $300 bucks for 17 Sundays while NBA League Pass costs $179 and you get games almost every night of the week.


It's a ripoff!


BHN keeps adding HD channels too. If you count those new Game and Team channels, were looking at over 45 HD channels this year by the end of September.


How much has DTV added? Not much and they are not adding those national HD channels anytime soon.


DTV used to be a supreme super power and now besides having The NFL, HDNet and more HD Starz, what advantages do they really have?


----------



## iceturkee

sunday ticket is up to $349 this season. all of the other sports subs are around $200. but directv knows they have a goldmine so they will charge what they want. at least, they did away with the stupid extra $100 they use to charge so you could get your games in hd. that was a rip-off!!!!!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20823249
> 
> 
> I've stated that Sunday Ticket would be a big boon to me, but not at the price they want after you're free year is up. Plus the rates are only for one year and you have to sign up for two so I could imagine a huge jump with no way out without a big ETF. There's enough football to feed my need on all the channels BH offers without any hidden surprises.




the price went up $40 from last year. thanks, but no thanks!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


That's more of a ripoff then I thought at $20 a week.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20812379
> 
> 
> No NFL Network news for the past week.
> 
> 
> We probably will not hear anything until at least the end of August.



Seems TWC may be too busy buying other cable companies (for $3B) to spend any time adding new channels.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...on_In_Cash.php


----------



## HDOrlando

I saw that.


It still could happen. We should know within a month.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20824203
> 
> 
> Seems TWC may be too busy buying other cable companies (for $3B) to spend any time adding new channels.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...on_In_Cash.php




thats all the more reason for time warner to add nfl network!!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20824219
> 
> 
> thats all the more reason for time warner to add nfl network!!



You'd think so, but I'm not sure TWC has sufficient multi-tasking skills. I think their computers are still running DOS.


----------



## pronk

The thing is I really don't care to watch the NFL but it's the only way to see my Browns. I frankly hate watching NFL, and outside of Browns basically don't watch it. Might have on a Playoff game while web surfing. MLB I watch a ton but have the Internet MLB.tv rather than cable package. Basically as much as the NFL is a ripoff what worries is if my crap Browns start getting good, I know I'll be down at the local watering hole spending money on beer and wings that might end up adding to the $350 especially if one of the kids or the wife comes along.


Now the AMC and other stuff not in HD I could live without. I just watched the very first Mad Men episode on Netflix the other night but there so many shows to catch up on I can skip watching it on AMC.


So besides free Netflix, I assume the $90 package I see as the full package from DtV is that also a loss-leader that will rise (besides the NFL). Seems like the HD and extra boxes/whole home DVR is a much better deal that BHN. Of course this thread is more pro-BHN which is why I ask I might be missing some things. I can't imagine they want too many Lightening customers that aren't on cable.


----------



## HDOrlando

At 3:51 AM, my box booted while I had it on Tru TV HD for a CableCard Firmware upgrade.


Any word on what they are doing?


Still waiting for that June 29 HD update.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At 3:51 AM, my box booted while I had it on Tru TV HD for a CableCard Firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> Any word on what they are doing?
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that June 29 HD update.



Adding the new features. 4x fast forward, etc.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk* /forum/post/20827017
> 
> 
> The thing is I really don't care to watch the NFL but it's the only way to see my Browns. I frankly hate watching NFL, and outside of Browns basically don't watch it. Might have on a Playoff game while web surfing. MLB I watch a ton but have the Internet MLB.tv rather than cable package. Basically as much as the NFL is a ripoff what worries is if my crap Browns start getting good, I know I'll be down at the local watering hole spending money on beer and wings that might end up adding to the $350 especially if one of the kids or the wife comes along.
> 
> 
> Now the AMC and other stuff not in HD I could live without. I just watched the very first Mad Men episode on Netflix the other night but there so many shows to catch up on I can skip watching it on AMC.
> 
> 
> So besides free Netflix, I assume the $90 package I see as the full package from DtV is that also a loss-leader that will rise (besides the NFL). Seems like the HD and extra boxes/whole home DVR is a much better deal that BHN. Of course this thread is more pro-BHN which is why I ask I might be missing some things. I can't imagine they want too many Lightening customers that aren't on cable.



don't know how long you have been with directv, but they are hardly the leader in anything anymore. as much as i'm not a bright house fan (some of us jokingly call them dim house for a reason) it was time to leave dtv.


i was a member of their insiders group for many months. i didn't like the direction their company was going in. seems like their priority was everything but adding new hd. and the few hd channels they have added in the past 18 months, only 5 of them were free.


i left dtv in early december. every month they beg me to come back. it will probably be a cold day in hell before i do. my 20 cents.


----------



## iceturkee

btw, i thought free netflix was on dish since charlie bought the company.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil,


I don't have 4x Fast Forward but it's nice to see when I go to the channel if I have start over/enhanced features.


----------



## Nayan

If you are going for the free Sunday Ticket I would actually not even bother since it's only for this year and next year it's full price unless you cancel. You'd be better off heading to the bar







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I would never go to the bar. I want to watch in my own home.


It's sickening how bad The NFL treats us and that's one reason why I will not be upset if we do not get NFL Network this year. The only thing I'd really like is RedZone but they have to do NFL Network with it.


----------



## Goats

Both my SA-8300HD and SA-8300HDC rebooted to update the firmware while I was sleeping last night.


Could anyone post/link to a list of what was added besides the 4X FF? TIA.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

My 8300HDC also updated last night.


ODN Version: 4.1.0_6 2011/04/07 11:46


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats* /forum/post/20827971
> 
> 
> Both my SA-8300HD and SA-8300HDC rebooted to update the firmware while I was sleeping last night.
> 
> 
> Could anyone post/link to a list of what was added besides the 4X FF? TIA.




http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r261...-sent-your-way .


I too recieved the update for my whdvr set up last night but my client stb(samsung3262) did not take the firmware it gets stuck with a L-3 on the display,I also gave it a few reboots and it still would not take.I called tech supp. and will have somone out tomorrow.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20828176
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r261...-sent-your-way .
> 
> 
> I too recieved the update for my whdvr set up last night but my client stb(samsung3262) did not take the firmware it gets stuck with a L-3 on the display,I also gave it a few reboots and it still would not take.I called tech supp. and will have somone out tomorrow.



Same boat as you with the same STB (Samsung SMT-H3262) stuck at L-3 even after multiple reboots. Ironic that I just swapped for this Saturday from a Cisco 4640HDC?? that was locking up daily on the guide starting a few weeks ago. I tried to get a Cisco 4642HDC Saturday but they were out and supposed to call if they got any more in.


Really want the WHDVR, but my SA8300 has been rock solid ever since I got it so I've been putting it off. That and there's no way I'm paying a $100 set up fee for WHDVR.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20828176
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r261...-sent-your-way .



Thanks for the link, appreciate it.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/20828348
> 
> 
> Same boat as you with the same STB (Samsung SMT-H3262) stuck at L-3 even after multiple reboots. Ironic that I just swapped for this Saturday from a Cisco 4640HDC?? that was locking up daily on the guide starting a few weeks ago. I tried to get a Cisco 4642HDC Saturday but they were out and supposed to call if they got any more in.
> 
> 
> Really want the WHDVR, but my SA8300 has been rock solid ever since I got it so I've been putting it off. That and there's no way I'm paying a $100 set up fee for WHDVR.




UPDATE: After 20+ reboots my client samsung 3262 stb finally took and updated to latest software.I took alot of patience and hair pulling but all is good,so I called BHN and canceled my appointment.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20829145
> 
> 
> UPDATE: After 20+ reboots my client samsung 3262 stb finally took and updated to latest software.I took alot of patience and hair pulling but all is good,so I called BHN and canceled my appointment.



I called BHN at 12:15pm. They indicated that they were aware of the L-2/L-3 issue and had a fix they were pushing out and if I didn't see the box finish booting in about an hour to call back so a tech could come out. Waited until 2:15pm and no change, so I unplugged my Samsung 3262 STB for 30 sec and it finally updated.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've had it stop while I rebooted before and usually after a few hours, the box will eventually come through on it's own.


----------



## the64gto

About 1/2 hour ago, got a message on my "sammy" that a reboot was about to start. After the reboot, most channels were "unavailable" but within the last 5 minutes, every thing back to normal.


Oops spoke too soon. At 17:20 local, another up date?. Saw part of ..4.6.8.. then the apps were stored and now 17:30 reboot and back to normal.


----------



## Hakemon

My Cisco box is completely dead. It won't tune, but it records. When turned on, the display says "2d" and that's it.


I am so mother ****ing sick of this ********. I'm ready to dump cable again, except this time just stick to OTA and Netflix.


EDIT: It is STILL rebooting right now. Pathetic.

EDIT: It finally came back online. But it's SO much more slower now. All button presses on the remote, occur 2 seconds later.


Seriously? The horsepower these Cisco boxes have are amazing. What the hell are they doing to them?


----------



## HDOrlando

I tried to look ahead in the guide just before 9 pm and it froze up saying Please Wait.


I rebooted it and that took 15 mins.


I know the feeling. Not sure why it does that. Maybe because it was fresh off a firmware upgrade?


It does suck though.


----------



## chdwil

They will speed back up.


----------



## pronk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20827581
> 
> 
> don't know how long you have been with directv, but they are hardly the leader in anything anymore. as much as i'm not a bright house fan (some of us jokingly call them dim house for a reason) it was time to leave dtv.
> 
> 
> i was a member of their insiders group for many months. i didn't like the direction their company was going in. seems like their priority was everything but adding new hd. and the few hd channels they have added in the past 18 months, only 5 of them were free.
> 
> 
> i left dtv in early december. every month they beg me to come back. it will probably be a cold day in hell before i do. my 20 cents.



No I've never had DTV, just wondering if I should get it. The upside is I think, I save money, it seems like my BHN bill is $230 I think. That's 2 HD DVRs, one cable box, most of the premium movie channels. If BHN lightning was around $80 then that first year if DTV is $150 or less I come out ahead. I don't see how I can get DTV that high, though I might need an extra $5.00 box or two.


So I'd probably save money monthly that first year (year two I'd have to pay for NFL). As far as NFL, if I go to the bar, and my wife and two teenagers go we aren't getting out of there for less than $80 and maybe more like $100 if we have any beers at all. Since the suck Browns are almost never on TV if I want to watch them I have to stumble into the sports bar, and my guess is it comes close to evening out.


That said, if NFL were on BHN I might not switch.


----------



## heyitsme

My Samsung rebooted at about 10pm (approx) I notice a setting for turning off the FF over correct which is really great news for me. But then again maybe I've had it for a while and didnt notice it. I also now have 4x FF now!!


I'm pretty pumped about this feature.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

One other feature I'm glad to see back that I haven't seen mentioned. For a while if you fast forwarded into the end of the program delete screen you were stuck and had to restart from the beginning if you missed a bit at the end. You used to be able to rewind back out of the delete screen and now you can do that again, which is great.


Still want my group favorites first in Guide feature back, but I don't see any changes there.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk* /forum/post/20831213
> 
> 
> No I've never had DTV, just wondering if I should get it. The upside is I think, I save money, it seems like my BHN bill is $230 I think. That's 2 HD DVRs, one cable box, most of the premium movie channels. If BHN lightning was around $80 then that first year if DTV is $150 or less I come out ahead. I don't see how I can get DTV that high, though I might need an extra $5.00 box or two.
> 
> 
> So I'd probably save money monthly that first year (year two I'd have to pay for NFL). As far as NFL, if I go to the bar, and my wife and two teenagers go we aren't getting out of there for less than $80 and maybe more like $100 if we have any beers at all. Since the suck Browns are almost never on TV if I want to watch them I have to stumble into the sports bar, and my guess is it comes close to evening out.
> 
> 
> That said, if NFL were on BHN I might not switch.



If you're getting it to watch football then I would go for it, especially since your team is out of town. I love football but my teams are all Florida so they'd be blacked out. You would end up saving money in the long run instead of heading to the bar.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk* /forum/post/20831213
> 
> 
> No I've never had DTV, just wondering if I should get it. The upside is I think, I save money, it seems like my BHN bill is $230 I think. That's 2 HD DVRs, one cable box, most of the premium movie channels. If BHN lightning was around $80 then that first year if DTV is $150 or less I come out ahead. I don't see how I can get DTV that high, though I might need an extra $5.00 box or two.
> 
> 
> So I'd probably save money monthly that first year (year two I'd have to pay for NFL). As far as NFL, if I go to the bar, and my wife and two teenagers go we aren't getting out of there for less than $80 and maybe more like $100 if we have any beers at all. Since the suck Browns are almost never on TV if I want to watch them I have to stumble into the sports bar, and my guess is it comes close to evening out.
> 
> 
> That said, if NFL were on BHN I might not switch.





i'm on a promo right now. i have an hddvr, hd receiver, whole home service, road runner turbo, phone service, premium movie channels, movie pass, sports pass, espn 3d and a cable card/tuning adapter for my tivo and i pay a little over $200 a month.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20832102
> 
> 
> i'm on a promo right now. i have an hddvr, hd receiver, whole home service, road runner turbo, phone service, premium movie channels, movie pass, sports pass, espn 3d and a cable card/tuning adapter for my tivo and i pay a little over $200 a month.



I just got rid of all of my extras but I have an HDDVR and Road Runner Turbo and my bill is now $126. I still get the important stuff (to me anyway







) like MLB, NBA, Speed, Versus. The only thing I lost when I got rid of the Sports Pass was Mav, Fuel and NHL. The HD Pack isn't all that so it's not worth it to me and since I have a Roku I get tons of movies, news like Al Jazeera and NHK and I have Netflix so I don't really need the premiums.


----------



## HDOrlando

The key is getting rid of the extras.


I don't have a DVR (get by with OD programming) and have HBO, Sports Pass and Movie Pass.


HBO has increased in value for me with HD OD but it's still probably not worth the price.


Sports Pass is not the same with NBA TV on Digital Basic. If they ever drop YES and don't get RedZone, I'll drop it.


I like Movie Pass and if they just could move NBC Universa and Smithsonian there it would be great.


If I ever have to cut back, Sports Pass is probably on the chopping block.


----------



## Nayan

I don't mind having the extras but if I'm not watching them then they go to waste. Now if we did get NFLN on the Sports Pass you can bet I'll get it again immediately but right now there's nothing on those channels for me. And having alternatives for movies makes having the movie channels a waste as well. I am a huge B-rate movie buff and being able to watch The Lost Skeleton Returns and Invasion of the Star Creatures anytime I want makes the extra I pay for Netflix/Amazon Prime worth it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Agreed on the above.


RedZone would be a huge add to the Sports Pass.


I like B-Movies too but do not have Netflix.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20832546
> 
> 
> The key is getting rid of the extras.
> 
> 
> I don't have a DVR (get by with OD programming) and have HBO, Sports Pass and Movie Pass.
> 
> 
> HBO has increased in value for me with HD OD but it's still probably not worth the price.
> 
> 
> Sports Pass is not the same with NBA TV on Digital Basic. If they ever drop YES and don't get RedZone, I'll drop it.
> 
> 
> I like Movie Pass and if they just could move NBC Universa and Smithsonian there it would be great.
> 
> 
> If I ever have to cut back, Sports Pass is probably on the chopping block.




i definitely need to cut back and still retain some sort of promo. the preiums channels and movie pass would be a start for me. i love sports so sports pass stays.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20833845
> 
> 
> i definitely need to cut back and still retain some sort of promo. the preiums channels and movie pass would be a start for me. i love sports so sports pass stays.



I tried that and had they given me one I would have kept everything. But I both called and went into the office and nope, nothing. I have heard other folks getting renewed on their promo's so maybe you might have better luck than I did.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20833883
> 
> 
> I tried that and had they given me one I would have kept everything. But I both called and went into the office and nope, nothing. I have heard other folks getting renewed on their promo's so maybe you might have better luck than I did.




last time i emailed their customer advocacy link about the price of espn 3d, given the fact directv offers it for free, i mentioned to the guy i wanted to cut back and get a new promo. he said i could either call him back or call sales.


problem is i still haven't decided what i want to get rid of.


----------



## PeterLewis

For us football fanatics who do not have Directv.Directv is making the Sunday ticket available on the Ps3 to everyone ,including those without D* service.....


But with a hefty price $339+

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/...-ticket-to-ps3 

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/17/d...s-and-the-ps3/


----------



## Nayan

I like football but not that much! For that amount I can buy beer, wings and snacks for the season. Or a really cute dress







.


----------



## pronk

I should probably drop all the pay movie channels. That would save some $$$ right there. I noticed that on DTV that all that stuff will go up after a promo, but of course their promo is a lot cheaper than the promo I am on with BHN.


Heck I'd have a hard time walking away from Lightning, since we get Netflix, MLB.tv etc. By the time I pay let's say $80 for Lightning, it's actually not that hard to get DTV to $150 at the full prices. If I had two DVRs (30 ) and 3 receivers for the whole home DVR on DTV it'd be $45-$50. If I kept all the movie channels I'd be right back up near BHN and wouldn't have phone. Unless I am adding it incorrectly I should probably call and price it out. I do not have whole home DVR with BHN so it's not a straight up compare (two DVRs, one receiver).


Of course there is always PS3 and I don't have a blue ray anyway. Too bad I just bought the Roku2 so that I could get MLB and netflix on my TV. I could take that same $100 and get a deal on a PS3 and might be able to just keep everything simple on BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

NBA League Pass is $175-$200 and withgames for 5 1/2 months almost every night of the week.


MLB Extra innings is around $200 I think with games every night for 6 months.


NHL Center Ice is around $170 with games every night for 6 months.


NFL Sunday Ticket is $349 for 17 *days* a year.


That is a ridiculous rip-off.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20834897
> 
> 
> NBA League Pass is $175-$200 and withgames for 5 1/2 months almost every night of the week.
> 
> 
> MLB Extra innings is around $200 I think with games every night for 6 months.
> 
> 
> NHL Center Ice is around $170 with games every night for 6 months.
> 
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket is $349 for 17 *days* a year.
> 
> 
> That is a ridiculous rip-off.



It is horribly over-priced, but if people are willing to pay it (and they do!) then they can charge what they want. I choose to not pay it as do others. The other sports packages are a great deal though and I think you get you're moneys worth with those, especially since there's going to be more of them in HD!


----------



## Nayan

Pronk:

I have a Roku and with all the movie offerings on there I don't miss the premiums at all. I have Netflix, Amazon Prime instant streaming (only $79/year!), Crackle, Epix and a few others I can't remember right now. So between all of those I have plenty of movie options. I don't have any of the subscription sports since all of my teams are here in Florida and they'd be blacked out but they are shown live on the local channels so I have no need for those. I have Turbo, not Lightning and I have plenty of speed with three of us doing different things at the same time so you could save some there.


----------



## chdwil

I am 100% getting the Sunday Ticket on Ps3. This is the kind of deal I have been waiting for. It's the same price they charge subscribers. Only bad part will be that it's not a dvr. I wonder if I will be able to record the streams to the ps3's hard drive.


Anyhow I used to have Directv and I always liked the service, but beware the always find a way to charge you more than you think you'll be paying. I also think it's complete crap that you have to buy a box up front and then lease and return it.


I'll take my free cable.


----------



## pronk

Well I can always unload the roku on another TV if I decide to pickup a PS3 instead of DTV. Its an investment either way. Dtv has the mobile on-the-go stuff.


HDOrlando I sympathize about the NFL being a rip-off, I just view it as possibly being cheaper than going to watch the games. It was a lot easier in San Diego when the kids were always playing baseball on Sundays and watching the NFL just wasn't an issue. Here, possibly because of church, there are a lot less baseball games on sundays it seems so I start to get ansy if I am home.


I watch baseball every night. MLB.tv I used to watch on my laptop, and now that I have the Roku2 I watch it on TV. My kids always have the tribe games going too. For the $99 or whatever I paid it is so worth it. I also have a 4G phone and when stuck waiting in town somewhere have watched games on it as well. MLB.tv (the IP version not cable) is a freaking bargain for me. I may eliminate all movie channels except Showtime though my wife will beg HBO. Showtime I need because of Dexter and the kids and their damn fights (Strikeforce is on Showtime). However if you have Netflix, Starz, encore, Cinemax, I am just throwing money away. My wife likes True Blood but I feel like we can get that show elsewhere. DTV does seem to make the HBO to go more attractive.


By the way is ESPN3 still a no-go on the X-box 360? That drives me right up a wall. I'd pay $5.00 or more to buy a channel on Roku but I don't think ESPN will go in that direction.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20834897
> 
> 
> NBA League Pass is $175-$200 and withgames for 5 1/2 months almost every night of the week.
> 
> 
> MLB Extra innings is around $200 I think with games every night for 6 months.
> 
> 
> NHL Center Ice is around $170 with games every night for 6 months.
> 
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket is $349 for 17 *days* a year.
> 
> 
> That is a ridiculous rip-off.



I bought the NHL Center Ice pkg several yrs ago thru Brighthouse, and the PQ and audio were terrible on HD. So never again.

But the Sports Pass pkg is a great deal at around $7/month, and includes the NHL Network, which usually has around 12 games a month - all in HD, plus we see the Lightning on Sun Sports and several national games on Versus. So, my hockey plate is pretty full every month for around $7.


----------



## Nayan

The premium sports packages have gotten much better and with the arrival of more HD channels they are a really good value now.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20835394
> 
> 
> I am 100% getting the Sunday Ticket on Ps3. This is the kind of deal I have been waiting for. It's the same price they charge subscribers. Only bad part will be that it's not a dvr. I wonder if I will be able to record the streams to the ps3's hard drive.
> 
> 
> Anyhow I used to have Directv and I always liked the service, but beware the always find a way to charge you more than you think you'll be paying. I also think it's complete crap that you have to buy a box up front and then lease and return it.
> 
> 
> I'll take my free cable.





but unlike directv, you won't be able to get a discount on sunday ticket if you get it via ps3. trust me, most longtime subs to directv never pay full price for sunday ticket. i didn't last year. and in the previous years when they had that ridiculous super fan fee, i always got that waived.


----------



## HDOrlando

Especially with the ones were getting September 30.


The HD picture is not that great but it's going to great not watching SD sports.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/20835794
> 
> 
> I bought the NHL Center Ice pkg several yrs ago thru Brighthouse, and the PQ and audio were terrible on HD. So never again.
> 
> But the Sports Pass pkg is a great deal at around $7/month, and includes the NHL Network, which usually has around 12 games a month - all in HD, plus we see the Lightning on Sun Sports and several national games on Versus. So, my hockey plate is pretty full every month for around $7.



i had center ice this past season and i had no pq or audio problems. looking forward to the new season. with the addition of extra game hd channels, i should be able to watch all or most of the san jose games.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Anyone know why WFTV ABC aired the movie "Thirteen Days" instead of the regular lineup that apparently aired in other markets? Can't find any information on their useless website.


Update -


Just found some tv listing on their site that indicates that tonights shows will air around 1am Sunday morning instead. Stupid. Maybe they'll show up on ON-Demand first.

http://www.wftv.com/tvlistings/index.html


----------



## HDOrlando

The Tampa Bay Bucs have really fallen. It used to be a big event when The Bucs had a preseason game and now they get blacked out live just like the regular season games last year.


Ohh well, if The Bucs get blacked out, it's more Giants games for me.


Nice to see satpro on top of things.


----------



## Nayan

So we couldn't see the Bucs last night but we get to see the Dolphins and the Jags? Really?? Come on NFL tough guys, I don't care about the Jags but I want to see my Bucs, no matter how much they suck!


----------



## mgsports

It was replayed on NFL Network last night and last weeks game was carried by Fox when it was played at the Chiefs home Field so CBS should of had the Game.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20841764
> 
> 
> So we couldn't see the Bucs last night but we get to see the Dolphins and the Jags? Really?? Come on NFL tough guys, I don't care about the Jags but I want to see my Bucs, no matter how much they suck!



i am looking forward to the panthers-fish game tonite. i want to see how good or bad scam newton plays.


----------



## Nayan

I'll be watching that one! Dolphins and Bucs are my teams I root for. My son is a cheese-head














.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20842631
> 
> 
> I'll be watching that one! Dolphins and Bucs are my teams I root for. My son is a cheese-head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



BOO! Dolphins...Lets Go Buffalo...For AFC East Champs


----------



## toadfannc

Looks like TWC (and BHN) is the ONLY one of the top 10 (used to be top 5) cable/sat providers to not have the NFL Network. Now who is being unreasonable?

http://thegazette.com/2011/08/19/med...k-nfl-redzone/


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


Cablevision also doesn't have it except for some new systems they got. Not sure that counts.


This definitely puts more pressure on TWC/BHN but I also think the NFL is really committed here as they will mean more revenue for them. I expect discussions to go to the wire but this might really happen this time.


We will know within the month.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20843551
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> Cablevision also doesn't have it except for some new systems they got. Not sure that counts.
> 
> 
> This definitely puts more pressure on TWC/BHN but I also think the NFL is really committed here as they will mean more revenue for them. I expect discussions to go to the wire but this might really happen this time.
> 
> 
> We will know within the month.



Oh, yeah. I guess since the Dolans (Cablevision) are such a train wreck, many industry pubs just write them off. We'll see if TWC (and, by extension, BHN) comes thru.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Kevin found this link about LongHorn Network.

http://www.statesman.com/sports/long...l-1761107.html 


It sounds like a deal will be done and BHN will probably put it on the Sports Pass. It's doubtful the channel will cost more than 10 cents on that package for people outside of texas.


People will get grumpy if this gets done and no NFL Network but maybe we will hear news on both next week.


I'm not really a fan of Longhorn Network but if they have "Friday Night Lights" re-runs in HD, I'll be happy.


----------



## kevin120

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Toad,


Cablevision also doesn't have it except for some new systems they got. Not sure that counts.


This definitely puts more pressure on TWC/BHN but I also think the NFL is really committed here as they will mean more revenue for them. I expect discussions to go to the wire but this might really happen this time.


We will know within the month.
Not only does this put presure on TWC add the NFL network but aquiring Insight communications and about half of New Wave communications might make a big part in a deal coming to fruition with them aquiring over 750,000 new subscribers from two different providers who have the NFL Network currently on these systems being aquired.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20844887
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> Kevin found this link about LongHorn Network.
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/sports/long...l-1761107.html
> 
> 
> It sounds like a deal will be done and BHN will probably put it on the Sports Pass. It's doubtful the channel will cost more than 10 cents on that package for people outside of texas.
> 
> 
> People will get grumpy if this gets done and no NFL Network but maybe we will hear news on both next week.
> 
> 
> I'm not really a fan of Longhorn Network but if they have "Friday Night Lights" re-runs in HD, I'll be happy.





i'm actually looking forward to the pac 12 network next year, especially if they show alot of stanford womens basketball!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That's another good point.


I would assume those systems eventually get the TWC deals and that could cause an uproar in complaints.


I really feel something will get done this time.


Let's hope it comes together.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20846211
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> That's another good point.
> 
> 
> I would assume those systems eventually get the TWC deals and that could cause an uproar in complaints.
> 
> 
> I really feel something will get done this time.
> 
> 
> Let's hope it comes together.



Read this post the author seems to leave out about 80,000 or so cable subscribers in the county just under the 120,000 that charter has in my county it seems the star telegram forgets that Arlington and the surrounding cities even have a cable provider but hey a least we are mentioned with the Dallas Morning news also he seems to base his whole story on just charter and not any other provider.

http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/08...n-network.html


----------



## HDOrlando

It's one report. Who knows how much info Garcia has? I think the other reports had more info.


Charter is a crappy cable company. We have it way better with TWC/BHN.


We will see what happens this week but I do think a deal will happen.


----------



## toadfannc

This guy certainly has a pessimisic view (re: TWC/BHN adding NFLN):

http://www.mydesert.com/article/2011...able-customers


----------



## HDOrlando

It's just an opinion but we should hear something more concrete in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20845111
> 
> 
> Not only does this put presure on TWC add the NFL network but aquiring Insight communications and about half of New Wave communications might make a big part in a deal coming to fruition with them aquiring over 750,000 new subscribers from two different providers who have the NFL Network currently on these systems being aquired.



Not necessarily. Remember, TWC acquired Adelphia a few years ago (which had NFL Network on its line-up). Once those subs were absorbed, all Adelphia agreements became null and void and they lost NFLN. Could be the same story for Insight. And, since the acquisition will not be done until early in 2012-- there really is no added pressure on TWC to do anything with regard to Insight.


----------



## Nayan

I have noticed while watching pre-season football on TV27 is how awful it looks! I guess I am spoiled when I watch it on WOFL and ESPN.


----------



## HDOrlando

The locally produced feeds are horrible.


----------



## HDOrlando

As everyone knows, we were supposed to get an HD update on June 29.


Apparently that update is coming late August or September.


1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (HD Showcase's duplicate channel will go to 1368)


1424 ThrillerMax East HD

1425 WMAX East HD

1426 @Max East HD

1427 5StarMAX East HD

1428 OuterMAX East HD


1444 Showtime Women East HD

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD

1446 Showtime Next East HD


While we obviously cannot see Fox Movie Channel HD via "The Trick", we can see the other 8 channels.


Since I do not have Cinemax or Showtime, all I get is the not available template.


Could someone with either service please do "The Trick" on one of the above channel numbers and regularly check to see if there is a live feed.


If there is a live feed, we will know the update is imminent and ease doubts that the September 7 (WFN HD) and September 30 (Game 3-9 HD and Team 2-9 HD) will be on time although they might not anyway.


On a final note, we get our notice by a week from Wednesday. We are on Weather Channel HD notice.


If we get NFL Network, we will hear about it in the press first.


Let's hope all works out.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20853248
> 
> 
> As everyone knows, we were supposed to get an HD update on June 29.
> 
> 
> Apparently that update is coming late August or September.
> 
> 
> 1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (HD Showcase's duplicate channel will go to 1368)
> 
> 
> 1424 ThrillerMax East HD
> 
> 1425 WMAX East HD
> 
> 1426 @Max East HD
> 
> 1427 5StarMAX East HD
> 
> 1428 OuterMAX East HD
> 
> 
> 1444 Showtime Women East HD
> 
> 1445 Showtime Beyond East HD
> 
> 1446 Showtime Next East HD
> 
> 
> While we obviously cannot see Fox Movie Channel HD via "The Trick", we can see the other 8 channels.
> 
> 
> Since I do not have Cinemax or Showtime, all I get is the not available template.
> 
> 
> Could someone with either service please do "The Trick" on one of the above channel numbers and regularly check to see if there is a live feed.
> 
> 
> If there is a live feed, we will know the update is imminent and ease doubts that the September 7 (WFN HD) and September 30 (Game 3-9 HD and Team 2-9 HD) will be on time although they might not anyway.
> 
> 
> On a final note, we get our notice by a week from Wednesday. We are on Weather Channel HD notice.
> 
> 
> If we get NFL Network, we will hear about it in the press first.
> 
> 
> Let's hope all works out.




tell me the trick again, i have both and might be able to check.


----------



## iceturkee

okay found the trick, tried it with my samsung and i don't get a flashing light after going to channel 14.


----------



## k2rj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20852254
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Remember, TWC acquired Adelphia a few years ago (which had NFL Network on its line-up). Once those subs were absorbed, all Adelphia agreements became null and void and they lost NFLN. Could be the same story for Insight. And, since the acquisition will not be done until early in 2012-- there really is no added pressure on TWC to do anything with regard to Insight.



I was with Adelphia (NEOH Market) during the TWC takeover (~2005) and I believe that was several years before NFL network even started....


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Try waiting 10-12 seconds instead.


----------



## kevin120

look for a TWC Longhorn Network deal soon after the programming debate is settled

http://aol.sportingnews.com/ncaa-foo...-more-expected


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As everyone knows, we were supposed to get an HD update on June 29.
> 
> 
> Apparently that update is coming late August or September.
> 
> 
> 1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (HD Showcase's duplicate channel will go to 1368)
> 
> 
> 1424 ThrillerMax East HD
> 
> 1425 WMAX East HD
> 
> 1426 @Max East HD
> 
> 1427 5StarMAX East HD
> 
> 1428 OuterMAX East HD
> 
> 
> 1444 Showtime Women East HD
> 
> 1445 Showtime Beyond East HD
> 
> 1446 Showtime Next East HD
> 
> 
> While we obviously cannot see Fox Movie Channel HD via "The Trick", we can see the other 8 channels.
> 
> 
> Since I do not have Cinemax or Showtime, all I get is the not available template.
> 
> 
> Could someone with either service please do "The Trick" on one of the above channel numbers and regularly check to see if there is a live feed.



I get channel not available for all of these. All except 1424 have guide data.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: That sounds like a deal will happen. They only have one team like "BTN" so they will need other means of content like "Friday Night Lights".


Jax: Please check that if you can every day or so as it will give us a hint of when their launch is imminent and if WFN and those Game/Team HD are going to be delayed next month.


----------



## toadfannc

More gloomy opinions about the state of negotiations between TWC and the NFL. Maybe the most positive bit of information in this article is that TWC declined comment. Sometimes, no news (or comment) is good news in the end.

http://www.adweek.com/news/televisio...arriage-134325


----------



## HDOrlando

We shall see. If a deal gets done, I expect it to go down to the wire anyway.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jax,


I did the trick and I think 1424 now has guide data.


Even though I don't have Showtime, 1446 goes to a black screen at first when I go there so maybe something is up with that channel.


I read Hal Boedeker's and a question to him that he answered said the channels should be up by late-august so maybe something is happening here.


Please re-check when you have a chance.


Thanks!


----------



## kevin120

 http://austin.culturemap.com/newsdet...l-is-imminent/ 


Seems like the longhorn network launch on friday might bring you a burnt orange surprise


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20858667
> 
> 
> Jax,
> 
> 
> I did the trick and I think 1424 now has guide data.
> 
> 
> Even though I don't have Showtime, 1446 goes to a black screen at first when I go there so maybe something is up with that channel.
> 
> 
> I read Hal Boedeker's and a question to him that he answered said the channels should be up by late-august so maybe something is happening here.
> 
> 
> Please re-check when you have a chance.
> 
> 
> Thanks!





didn't see any mention in his recent columns. do you remember which day it ran? thanks


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20858667
> 
> 
> Jax,
> 
> 
> I did the trick and I think 1424 now has guide data.
> 
> 
> Even though I don't have Showtime, 1446 goes to a black screen at first when I go there so maybe something is up with that channel.
> 
> 
> I read Hal Boedeker's and a question to him that he answered said the channels should be up by late-august so maybe something is happening here.
> 
> 
> Please re-check when you have a chance.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I checked last night around 8pm and still no guide data. All channels still return not available message.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: That's good news. Not sure when Bright House will add it but we should be getting it sometime this fall. Since there are no BHN systems in LongHorn territory, I doubt we get at least the SD version on launch. With the Big Ten Network, we had Indiana and Michigan in the area so it happened as soon as a deal was done. I know you'll keep us posted and hopefully we see an NFL Network deal soon.


Iceturkee: Right here in the comments.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent....html#comments 


Looks like were not only ones wondering about the delay.


Jax: Thanks again.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20862300
> 
> 
> Kevin: That's good news. Not sure when Bright House will add it but we should be getting it sometime this fall. Since there are no BHN systems in LongHorn territory, I doubt we get at least the SD version on launch. With the Big Ten Network, we had Indiana and Michigan in the area so it happened as soon as a deal was done. I know you'll keep us posted and hopefully we see an NFL Network deal soon.
> 
> 
> Iceturkee: Right here in the comments.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent....html#comments
> 
> 
> Looks like were not only ones wondering about the delay.
> 
> 
> Jax: Thanks again.





thanks, i somehow missed that blog when i skimmed last night. i'd say either next tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## HDOrlando

One of those could be the day.


Is that your hunch?


Were scheduled to get World Fishing Network HD two weeks from today so you would assume the June 29 HD update would come before then. If not, we could be looking at a delay for those Game and Team HD channels coming September 30.


----------



## HDOrlando

I googled NFL Network Time Warner Cable 2001 and got this

http://cincinnati.com/blogs/tv/2011/...-network-deal/ 


Unfortunately, the writer was referring to an article from the Adweek article 3 weeks ago and then he saw the NY Post article a few days later.


I still believe in the Turkee's hunch though. That teaser got me excited and I want the real thing.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I googled NFL Network Time Warner Cable 2001 and got this
> 
> http://cincinnati.com/blogs/tv/2011/...-network-deal/
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the writer was referring to an article from the Adweek article 3 weeks ago and then he saw the NY Post article a few days later.
> 
> 
> I still believe in the Turkee's hunch though. That teaser got me excited and I want the real thing.



For what it's worth ... I emailed Ellen East (Chief Communications Officer,TWC) and she replied:


"... yes, we continue to have discussions with NFL Network."


That may mean absolutely nothing, but if they are still talking, at least there's hope.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


It's also possible they are not talking as that answer seems like standard proceed.


It's better than getting one of those "They know nothing" responses/


My feeling is a deal will happen and will come down to the wire.


It would be great to have this dispute over and discuss another channel TWC/BHN no longer carries and/or needs to add.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> It's also possible they are not talking as that answer seems like standard proceed.
> 
> 
> It's better than getting one of those "They know nothing" responses/
> 
> 
> My feeling is a deal will happen and will come down to the wire.
> 
> 
> It would be great to have this dispute over and discuss another channel TWC/BHN no longer carries and/or needs to add.



Agree. I'm a little less optimistic. I think it's 50-50. Hope it happens tough.


----------



## mgsports

If BHN hooks with Longhorn Network then you would get it in SD.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Probably SD to start but the HD version would likely come by year's end. I do think there is a chance we'd get the HD version with it but then again, we still have not gotten our June 30 update so that is probably unlikely.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20863072
> 
> 
> mgsports,
> 
> 
> Probably SD to start but the HD version would likely come by year's end. I do think there is a chance we'd get the HD version with it but then again, we still have not gotten our June 30 update so that is probably unlikely.



There will be an HD feed of the longhorn network when it launches as the studio shows will be in HD and probrably the Rice vs. Texas game on 9/3/11.


You will probrably get the HD feed same day you get the SD version because they want the most penetration possible and likely the HD version will downconverted for the SD channel IE only one feed and the conversion taking place at the headend.


I am really hoping that they get a deal done by friday so that I can say that they have added more than two HD channels Lifetime HD a womens channel that carries some gender neutral shows and ESPN Deportes HD a channel that is only in Spanish here in north texas for this year.


Also I hope the NFL deal gets hashed out.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I hope that's the case. Since your in Texas, you definitely will but given how we got our June 30 update delayed, I'm skeptical about us although I believe HD feeds should launch with new channels.


Only two HD channels sucks.


This year we have gotten 21 HD channels with 10 more scheduled plus those new Team and Game HD feeds.


Fox Sports Detroit HD

Fox Sports Wisconsin HD

SportSouth HD

Prime Ticket HD

OWN HD

Encore HD

Encore West HD

ReelzChannel HD

Tru TV HD

HBO HD OD

Cinemax HD OD

FearNet HD

Movie Pass HD OD

Bloomberg HD

ESPN Deportes HD

Fox Deportes HD

Galavision HD

Lifetime HD

Oxygen HD

TV Guide Network HD

Telefutura HD (OTA Re-Trans)


Scheduled to get


5 remaining east Coast HD Cinemax

3 new HD Showtimes

Fox Movie Channel HD

World Fishing Network HD

Game 3-9 HD

Team 2-9 HD


Getting LongHorn Network HD and NFL Network HD would be nice. It's always exciting getting new HD channels.


Seeing how you only have gotten 2 HD channels this year shows how spoiled we are though.


You'd love to have our system unless you like Weather Channel HD and more HD Starz.


I'm hoping our notice within the next week will at least have good news on the first.


----------



## toadfannc

HDO:


Check out this link. From the Cinci blog yesterday. Scroll down and check the comment from the (supposed) TWC employee. Believe it?

http://www.cincyjungle.com/2011/8/24...y-the-start-of


----------



## Nayan

Oh I hope so!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20865654
> 
> 
> Oh I hope so!



i do too. but reading that blog, i didn't get the impression it was almost a done deal!


----------



## Nayan

Me either, but I hope this year is the year we finally get it.


As a side note, take care out there! It's pretty windy over here and it's going to be raining soon so stay safe!


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


I saw that and jumped when I did. Then, I see the article was the writer seeing an article from earlier this year and then the follow up in the NY Post.


I did see that comment though. Who knows if it's credible but I really think something will happen.


We will know within about two weeks.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20866264
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> I saw that and jumped when I did. Then, I see the article was the writer seeing an article from earlier this year and then the follow up in the NY Post.
> 
> 
> I did see that comment though. Who knows if it's credible but I really think something will happen.
> 
> 
> We will know within about two weeks.



I don't want to take credit for it ... but, I saw the Cincinnati article yesterday around 2pm. I clicked on the email link (to the reporter), and sent a link to the NY Post article. I'm thinking that his 2:30p update may have been from my email. Tells me he's a crappy reporter. He created his little article based on the many reports re: Goodell's visit to Panthers camp. Pretty lazy to not look for more recent articles on the subject. He must not know about that new invention called Google.


I'm still hoping for the best, but am prepared for the worst. Personally, I think the most encouraging sign is that we are NOT hearing anything out of TWC or the NFL about this. At least they are not sniping at each other in the media like they've been doing for the past 5 years.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


That probably was the case. I hate when we get teased like that.


No news is good news though. Were all anxious to hear something.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20866341
> 
> 
> I don't want to take credit for it ... but, I saw the Cincinnati article yesterday around 2pm. I clicked on the email link (to the reporter), and sent a link to the NY Post article. I'm thinking that his 2:30p update may have been from my email. Tells me he's a crappy reporter. He created his little article based on the many reports re: Goodell's visit to Panthers camp. Pretty lazy to not look for more recent articles on the subject. He must not know about that new invention called Google.
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping for the best, but am prepared for the worst. Personally, I think the most encouraging sign is that we are NOT hearing anything out of TWC or the NFL about this. At least they are not sniping at each other in the media like they've been doing for the past 5 years.




reporters like that give decent reporters like myself a bad name!!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

While we await word on NFL Network and LongHorn Network, we will be getting our Monthly Legal Notice by next Wednesday.


While you would assume it would arrive Wednesday the 31st, it did arrive a day early last month and most unusually on a Thursday.


I could see it arriving any of the next 4 weekdays and we did get it on Monday the 30th this time last year (I'm a nerd on stats).


Basically, like I've said before, were on Weather Channel HD watch especially since there appears to be nothing that would hold up a deal now that it's off the month to month deals.


I cannot see us getting a bigger update especially with the 26 HD channels that will be added over the next month.


Some other possibilities..............


We will probably hear about History International becoming H2.


Some TWC systems are moving their HD OD stuff to the SD section. Hopefully, that will not be us although it seems there are a few HD tabs on 1394 and 1501 so maybe BHN is going to have the SD and HD stuff in the same area while maintaining it in the HD section.


If we get Weather Channel HD, I see it being announced for early to mid-October.


It's always possible Nuvo TV HD or something on the BHN/TWC carriage deals gets added too but I feel if we get an update it will be Weather Channel HD solo.


Of course, the huge prize would be a breaking news article that we are finally getting NFL Network.


----------



## Nayan

My son keeps asking when we're getting NFLN and I keep telling him I don't know. I am so hoping we'll get it by the time regular season starts and yes I realize that it's only a couple games extra a season but we are both sports nuts so any extra games would be a big plus. Not to mention an extra reason to make some spicy wings during the week







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: My bet would be we would hear something about two weeks from now if something were to get done. We can forget about having it before preseason ends. Tell him to hang tight and that you'll keep googling for news. The best part of a deal will be that RedZone channel. You could see the Bucs score even when they have their blackouts this season.


On another note, looks like no notice today but we will get it by Wednesday next week. I don't get the paper Monday or Tuesday so I'll be checking here. It would be nice if Bright House followed Time Warner Cable and posted the notices online but unfortunately, they do not.


----------



## Hakemon

I just compiled a good bit of research. My cell phone, a Nokia N8, on T-Mobile, tethered to my Mac has more consistent Youtube streaming, than Bright House road runner. I have the 10Mbps road runner, and my phone has HSPA+, which is 3.5G (up to about the same max speed).


Phone










Bright House










Really? No wonder why I always feel my phone is faster than my home computer.


----------



## chdwil

10mbps


Ya that's pretty slow.


----------



## Hakemon

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chdwil* 
10mbps


Ya that's pretty slow.
Considering the phone is giving me 10Mbps (kinda up and down) but Bright House just under 5Mbps "constant" is absolutely terrible.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Looks like my family is going to have to get rid of the DVRs, as it has become too expensive to continue. So we're going back to the regular ol' digital cable boxes. I was wondering what the best non-dvr box is? Hopefully we can get those when we take in the DVRs to the store.


----------



## toadfannc

Bad news re: NFL Network? Check out the reply from KC re: talks have failed again between TWC and NFL. Hope this is erroneous. We shall see.

http://www.mydesert.com/article/2011...CFrontpage%7Cs


----------



## Dah Finstah

"Not recorded because the channel was not available. (8)"


What a load of rubbish! I saw the record light on! Too many missed shows! At least this sports event re-airs in a week, although overnight [when it "didn't record" last time.]


----------



## Dah Finstah

. . . but the BH stats show higher video frame rate and fewer dropped (frames?)


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20876636
> 
> 
> Bad news re: NFL Network? Check out the reply from KC re: talks have failed again between TWC and NFL. Hope this is erroneous. We shall see.
> 
> http://www.mydesert.com/article/2011...CFrontpage%7Cs




at this point in time, i blame time warner and not the nfl network who has deals with every other major cable company!!!!!


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/20872399
> 
> 
> I just compiled a good bit of research. My cell phone, a Nokia N8, on T-Mobile, tethered to my Mac has more consistent Youtube streaming, than Bright House road runner. I have the 10Mbps road runner, and my phone has HSPA+, which is 3.5G (up to about the same max speed).
> 
> 
> Phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? No wonder why I always feel my phone is faster than my home computer.



. . . but the BH stats show higher video frame rate and fewer dropped (frames?)


----------



## Dah Finstah

Sports fans - I ask you to consider sending the following to BH in order to add Universal Sports:
http://www.universalsports.com/tv-li...el-finder.html 


Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

xxfury2xx: With the OD programming we have, you can get by without a DVR. I certainly can. If you ever look on the SD OD channels in the 300's, you'll be amazed how much content their is.


We also get a good amount of HD Showcase and Primetime HD OD. If you have HBO, it's really great with all the movies and shows you can watch next day.


Toad: That's just speculation. A customer service rep could have told him the reader that. They aren't that reliable and it's possible they are still in talks although I think there is going to be a lot of anger if a deal does not get done because of Roger Goodell's teases and other cable co's getting a deal this time around. Even I hate how we don't get Sunday Ticket, it would be nice to have RedZone and have a new channel at the top of our wishlists.


Dah Finstah: I bet it gets done before The Summer Olympics next year.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20877545
> 
> 
> xxfury2xx: With the OD programming we have, you can get by without a DVR. I certainly can. If you ever look on the SD OD channels in the 300's, you'll be amazed how much content their is.
> 
> 
> We also get a good amount of HD Showcase and Primetime HD OD. If you have HBO, it's really great with all the movies and shows you can watch next day.
> 
> 
> Toad: That's just speculation. A customer service rep could have told him the reader that. They aren't that reliable and it's possible they are still in talks although I think there is going to be a lot of anger if a deal does not get done because of Roger Goodell's teases and other cable co's getting a deal this time around. Even I hate how we don't get Sunday Ticket, it would be nice to have RedZone and have a new channel at the top of our wishlists.
> 
> 
> Dah Finstah: I bet it gets done before The Summer Olympics next year.



I came to the same conclusion. I can just catch stuff when it gets put in the on demand sections. Do you know what HD box I should try and get when I go and exchange them tomorrow?


----------



## Nayan

I've never gotten a regular HD box before so I don't have anything to recommend. I did have a Pioneer SD box and that never gave me any issues so maybe they might have one of those in an HD version? I doubt that you'll have any issues since it won't be a DVR so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20876636
> 
> 
> Bad news re: NFL Network? Check out the reply from KC re: talks have failed again between TWC and NFL. Hope this is erroneous. We shall see.
> 
> http://www.mydesert.com/article/2011...CFrontpage%7Cs



I would not put much faith in that. It's just response "Letters to the Editor." mailbags. We have not heard an OFFICIAL STATEMENT FROM TWC OR THE NFL, nor any problems in the negotiations this time around, nor bickering between each side like in years' past. This tells me that no news is good news, and they are really trying to get a deal done this time. I think they will.


Jack


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/20878150
> 
> 
> I would not put much faith in that. It's just response "Letters to the Editor." mailbags. We have not heard an OFFICIAL STATEMENT FROM TWC OR THE NFL, nor any problems in the negotiations this time around, nor bickering between each side like in years' past. This tells me that no news is good news, and they are really trying to get a deal done this time. I think they will.
> 
> 
> Jack



kind of like the Lifetime HD deal that took forever and bam all of a sudden most of the TWC divisions picked it up around the same time.


I was thinking that too about the NFL network as there has been no news at all other than refering to the early announcements this month.


NFL Network has a chance this year.


----------



## HDOrlando

xxfury: I have a Scientific Atlantic Explorer 4250HDC. Have not had any other box.


Satch: Agreed.


Kevin: Lifetime HD was one of those times when the month to month deals mattered. Now, all systems have it.


I think NFL Network will happen but it might very well come down to the wire and be done a week from Friday.


Were anxious and hopeful. There is pressure on both sides and like many of you, I can feel a deal coming.


----------



## VGPOP

By the way, it seems that after getting latest update, my Samsung H3270 HD DVR box stopped recognizing "the trick" with the remote control.


Too bad....


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/20876548
> 
> 
> Looks like my family is going to have to get rid of the DVRs, as it has become too expensive to continue. So we're going back to the regular ol' digital cable boxes. I was wondering what the best non-dvr box is? Hopefully we can get those when we take in the DVRs to the store.



I'd recommend the Cisco Explorer 4642HDC if you can find one. I tend to have bad luck with the Samsung boxes, so I stay away from them if at all possible.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: Is it that the dot won't flash above the timer? If so, just wait 10-15 secs and try it.


I can still do "The Trick" and get the templates for FS Ohio HD, The 5 HD Cinemax channels, 3 HD Showtime Channels and all the hidden stuff I have listed on the channel list in my sig.


However, there is still no template for World Fishing Network HD on 1158 which launches a week from Wednesday.


I also suspect that some boxes are acting differently on "The Trick".


For ex: When Jax does "The Trick", he cannot get a guide on 1424 while I can.


Hopefully, we will finally get the June 29 update soon and everything else planned for September arrives on time along with the arrival of NFL Network HD and NFL RedZone HD.


----------



## Nayan

I am on notice watch







. Nothing today so either tomorrow or Wednesday hopefully we'll get some news.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20878304
> 
> 
> xxfury: I have a Scientific Atlantic Explorer 4250HDC. Have not had any other box.
> 
> 
> Satch: Agreed.
> 
> 
> Kevin: Lifetime HD was one of those times when the month to month deals mattered. Now, all systems have it.
> 
> 
> I think NFL Network will happen but it might very well come down to the wire and be done a week from Friday.
> 
> 
> Were anxious and hopeful. There is pressure on both sides and like many of you, I can feel a deal coming.



Hope so too.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20879089
> 
> 
> VGPOP: Is it that the dot won't flash above the timer? If so, just wait 10-15 secs and try it.
> 
> 
> I can still do "The Trick" and get the templates for FS Ohio HD, The 5 HD Cinemax channels, 3 HD Showtime Channels and all the hidden stuff I have listed on the channel list in my sig.
> 
> 
> However, there is still no template for World Fishing Network HD on 1158 which launches a week from Wednesday.
> 
> 
> I also suspect that some boxes are acting differently on "The Trick".
> 
> 
> For ex: When Jax does "The Trick", he cannot get a guide on 1424 while I can.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we will finally get the June 29 update soon and everything else planned for September arrives on time along with the arrival of NFL Network HD and NFL RedZone HD.



I let it wait more than 45 seconds, and it doesnt do it. (my HD DVR box doesnt flash anything. I had to count seconds in the past)


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: That's why your the greatest.


Toad: We will hear news in less than two weeks. We just got to be prepared for it to go down to the wire.


VGPOP: That sucks!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20881111
> 
> 
> Nayan: That's why your the greatest.
> 
> 
> Toad: We will hear news in less than two weeks. We just got to be prepared for it to go down to the wire.
> 
> 
> VGPOP: That sucks!



Seems to me that if TWC (and BHN) were to add the NFLN/Red Zone ... that they would want to announce it well before opening day. If for nothing else-- to promote it ... especially if Red Zone is put into the Sports Tier. There would be an immediate spike in subscription to that tier. If they wait until the season starts, they will have lost a beneficial marketing opportunity.


But, you're probably right. They tend to make it uncomfortable (both for customers and for programmers) whenever these negotiations take place.


Could go either way. I agree that there will be some pissed off people if they don't get an agreement this time. If that happens, they will try to spin it as the greedy NFL being unreasonable.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


Agreed on all fronts.


----------



## Nayan

On a sad note, long time anchor Scott Harris has passed on









http://www.cfnews13.com/article/news...tt-Harris-dies 


I really liked him. May he RIP.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That is a darn shame.


When I watch Local News, I watch 13 and he always did good reporting especially on politics.


He will be missed.


----------



## Nayan

No notice today, so tomorrow must be it!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I like it best when we know for sure when it's coming. As soon as the paper hits the pavement tomorrow, I'm going to grab it.


We know there will be something about History Int becoming H2 and possibly American Life becoming Youtoo.


Let's hope all of our HD OD content is staying in the HD section as TWC systems are moving it to the SD.


We hope for anything but are all shooting for Weather Channel HD. Maybe we will get something new like TVLand HD or maybe they will even add some more Starz and Encore HD's.


I'm such a junky on these things.


May we have good news tomorrow.


----------



## pajamahead

Time to swap out my Samsung Dvr. Been putting up with random reboots for a while now. Last night I turn it on, the info bar shows up on the bottom as I change stations, but the rest of the screen is black. Off and on and same issue. Go to another room and cable is working. Reboot the box and now it has picture and sound. This is the second time this has happened. Time for a swap. The Cisco boxes are the best from what I have read, but not common?


----------



## Nayan

Cisco would be your first choice, SA your second and just say no to Samsung!


----------



## pajamahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20884092
> 
> 
> Cisco would be your first choice, SA your second and just say no to Samsung!



Any SA's with the larger drive? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajamahead* /forum/post/20885272
> 
> 
> Any SA's with the larger drive? Thanks for the advice.



Not that I'm aware off. Cisco purchased SA and all new boxes are Cisco branded.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware off. Cisco purchased SA and all new boxes are Cisco branded.



The 8642 has the largest drive available at this time.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20885552
> 
> 
> The 8642 has the largest drive available at this time.



That's one of the newer Cisco boxes.


----------



## pajamahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/20885587
> 
> 
> That's one of the newer Cisco boxes.



Jaxflbear, do you know if there are a lot of those cisco boxes in the Longwood/Lake mary/ Sanford area? Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, we got a Legal Notice with HD but it's not what we hoped for.


I'll let Nayan post about the new HD channel and the date for InfoMas HD but NHL Center Ice, NHL Network and Zap2it are back on the month to month deals. It might have been a typo as to why NHL Network/Center Ice have not been on there as they have been on other Time Warner notices and I don't know where we have zap2it anymore.


On another note, it's August and we still do not have the June 29 Update


1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (Movie Pass)

1424 ThrillerMax East HD

1425 WMAX East HD

1426 @Max East HD

1427 5StarMAX East HD

1428 OuterMAX East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD

1446 Showtime Next East HD


Our next scheduled update is World Fishing Network HD a week from today on September 7.


Maybe they will add the June 29 update then but if they do not, we could know there is a problem whether WFN HD gets added on time or not.


We shall see.................


----------



## Nayan

Well, we got one but it's not very exciting. Florida Today, page 5B:


The following channels will be delivered via the SDV system on or after October 11:


IfoMas HD: channels 1211 and 1900

Gospel Music Channel HD (GMC HD): channel 1317


A whole bunch of month-to-months, including almost all Starz and Encore channels, NHL Network and NHL Center Ice, Golf, Sprout On-Demand, Current and more.


Very disappointed







.


ETA: We have Zap2IT but it on standard, so if you have a box you don't have it but an extra TV with the cable plugged directly in you get it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


So am I. I'm disappointed about not getting Weather Channel HD. If only they had picked it up back in 08 or 09 before the month to month deal kicked in. Were approaching 180 HD channels if you count the new game and Team ones and it's inexcusable we still do not have Weather Channel HD. Getting NFL Network/RedZone in the next 10 days would lessen the blow but it's still a black eye to a great HD lineup.


On the addition of GMC HD...................


I had been puzzled since last December as to why Gospel Music Channel HD was not added or in the other carriage deal cleanup update June 1 especially after the Sentinel blog post about the positive reaction to the SD version of the channel being added back in 2009. At least we know there is no deal holdup in adding the channel.


With the pending addition of Gospel Music Channel HD, here are the 12 non-premiums that are available in SD but we do not yet have/have not been announced for us.


In order of how they appear in BHN Orlando SD channel lineup.


QVC

TBN

The Weather Channel

TV Land

HSN

Fuel

NASA-TV

Jewelry TV

Sundance

NESN National

C-Span2

C-Span3


Note: I did not include the following.


Telemundo HD is available OTA in some markets but not ours.

Centric HD- I think Dish is doing this one on their own and it's not really available.

Logo HD- Ditto


The above shows the good progress Bright House is making on HD channel additions but it still blows that we do not yet have Weather Channel HD. I'm am still expecting it by year's end.


I guess for the next 1 1/2 weeks were on NFL Network/RedZone watch.


----------



## Nayan

I am really disappointed we didn't get Weather this time around. At least it's still off the list for the month-to-months! I have resorted to checking the on-screen guide every day to see if NFLN pops up and if I see it I will certainly let you know







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think if NFL Network happens, we will hear about it in the press and Chris Berry will come to this forum and give us the channel numbers.


We should hear some news next week.


If we do, maybe we should start a campaign for Weather Channel HD.


----------



## pajamahead

Scored a Cisco box, slightly used. Do not know the model number. Got a letter from Brighthouse saying my rates for Digital Tv and internet was promotional and that it will be reverting to the regular price which is $10 more. On their website my plan is $5 more then what I pay now. Is there any way to keep my current rate?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajamahead* /forum/post/20892342
> 
> 
> Scored a Cisco box, slightly used. Do not know the model number. Got a letter from Brighthouse saying my rates for Digital Tv and internet was promotional and that it will be reverting to the regular price which is $10 more. On their website my plan is $5 more then what I pay now. Is there any way to keep my current rate?



Tell them you're bolting for satellite or telco (if AT&T or Verizon is available in your area). Don't know about BHN, but w/ TWC, that little strategy has always worked for me.


----------



## toadfannc

HDO:


Emailed TWC spokesperson today. My question:


"The buzz is if there is going to be an agreement between the NFL and Time Warner (and, by proxy, BHN), that it will come down to the last minute (meaning just before the opening weekend of the season). That's a little confusing to me in that I would think TWC/BHN would want to promote the addition before the opening weekend to hopefully get a spike in the sports tier subscription (assuming Red Zone would be placed there with NFLN on the digital tier as seems to be the way all other providers have agreed). I'm still hopeful that the silence in the media means that the sides are talking and that a deal will happen. Appreciate any update you can provide. Thanks."


Her response:


"Still talking, but no news to share at this time."


I guess no news is not necessarily bad news.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


I agree. At least they are talking. Nothing bad can come from that.


There is pressure on both sides and I think late next week, both sides will reach a deal as The NFL wants the revenue they are losing out on and TWC/BHN might finally want to get this done.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20892616
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> I agree. At least they are talking. Nothing bad can come from that.
> 
> 
> There is pressure on both sides and I think late next week, both sides will reach a deal as The NFL wants the revenue they are losing out on and TWC/BHN might finally want to get this done.



It'll be interesting.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20892616
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> I agree. At least they are talking. Nothing bad can come from that.
> 
> 
> There is pressure on both sides and I think late next week, both sides will reach a deal as The NFL wants the revenue they are losing out on and TWC/BHN might finally want to get this done.



HDO:


Got another email from TWC corporate. This person's title is "Customer Care Advocate". Hmmm ...


"I understand you are looking for an update in regards to Time Warner Cable obtaining access to the NFL Network. Unfortunately, we have not come to an agreement at this time with the NFL Network, but we are still in negotiations. We are hoping that we can come to an agreement as quickly as possible prior to the opening of the NFL season. I am personally a huge fan myself and am very anxious that an agreement can be made expediently."


----------



## iceturkee

i still think its going to get done. but it might be late next week.


----------



## pajamahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20892373
> 
> 
> Tell them you're bolting for satellite or telco (if AT&T or Verizon is available in your area). Don't know about BHN, but w/ TWC, that little strategy has always worked for me.




Awesome, called and told them the truth, that when I move to my new address and ordered cable that I was not told this was a promotional price. They gave me 1 more year at my current rate. Thx for the advice. I didn't even have to say I was gonna leave, but that was coming next.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajamahead* /forum/post/20893136
> 
> 
> Awesome, called and told them the truth, that when I move to my new address and ordered cable that I was not told this was a promotional price. They gave me 1 more year at my current rate. Thx for the advice. I didn't even have to say I was gonna leave, but that was coming next.



Good for you! My promo ran out last month and I asked if they could give me another one but I had no luck. I would use the 'I quit!' line but then I feel like I would have to if they didn't give me any deals and in all honesty I can't leave them because there's no one else to go to except Sat and I am not going there.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast users should complain for CFNEWS13.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Were getting Antenna TV on Monday but also losing Retro TV Network.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent....html#comments 


I never watch it because it's not in the HD section but kind of wanted to watch "Route 66" and "Movin On".


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: Were not sure who it was but it says all the right words. Like Turkee, I really feel a deal will get done in about a week. It's nervewracking waiting for news but it would be great to have a new top channel to complain about.


mgsports: It's exclusive to BHN customers but they might decide to offer it to Comcast as they do not compete against each other for customers.


----------



## mgsports

Somebody else might pick it up RTN here.

Then S. Dish,[email protected] U-Verse and others would want it to.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's what I'm thinking.


It might be WKMG or WOFL/WRBW.


----------



## feb1003

Here the deal i have brighthouse, i love brighthouse, but when Dish just added Mlb network today ,if no deal by next week i will switch over to Dish or U-verse, plain in simple , its been to long waiting for this to happen. if brighthouse and twc does'n care, then i will switch, I hope that they make a deal,


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb,


I think a deal will get done and hopefully it will so I have a BHN customer in Bakersfield I can contact.


It's great to have options though.


----------



## PeterLewis

Everyone,


Fox HD OnDemand posted an early pilot viewing of The New Girl starring Zooey Deshanel.


I just finished viewing and I dont see this show lasting to long...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20896581
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> Fox HD OnDemand posted an early pilot viewing of The New Girl starring Zooey Deshanel.
> 
> 
> I just finished viewing and I dont see this show lasting to long...



To me, from the previews anyway, it looks like a ripoff of The Big Bang Theory (which I love!). I don't see a few of the new shows lasting long this season.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone tries to copycat good shows.


I've seen the previews and some of the things like the things the lead does are very annoying.


Of the new shows this fall, "Ringer" on The CW really excites me and I'm a sucker for remakes so "Charlie's Angel's" On ABC is looking good.


I might also give "American Horror Story" On FX, "Playboy Club" on NBC and might even try to watch "Revenge" on ABC as I like the plot but feel it's too girly for me.


----------



## HDOrlando

The template via "The Trick" for World Fishing Network HD (Sports Pass) is now up on channel 1158.

*Update:* You can now see the channel and all of it's programming. That was quicker than usual. Template goes up in the morning and video by the evening.


Based on this, it looks like it should launch on time next Wednesday the 7th.


For anyone who has Cinemax or Showtime, please do the "The Trick" on 1424-1428 and 1444-1446 respectively when you can and if your home once a day to see if video pops up on the channels over the next couple of days (Today-Tuesday)


Right now, all we see is the template screen with a guide.


It's possible they are going to launch the channels we were scheduled to get June 29 along with Fox Movie Channel HD (1375 and we cannot check since one of the HD Showcases locations is there and will move to 1368 to make room) on the next Wednesday with WFN HD and if anyone sees any video on those channels, it will let us know launch is imminent.


Thanks to anyone in advance who does/can.


----------



## Nayan

As a side note:


Now that Netflix and Starz!/Sony will be ending their agreement next year do you think that they will offer more of the Starz! channels in HD? Or possibly making and adding a Sony Movie channel? Disney movies will be gone from Netflix as well but they have their own On-Demand movie channel so maybe they will expand those offerings as well?


Just tossing it out for discussion







. Any new HD channels are welcome!


----------



## HDOrlando

Starz does offer all of their channels in HD but when we get that June 29 update possibly next week, we going to have all the available East Coast HD and some West Coast HD feeds of HBO, Cinemax, Showtime (Family Zone is yet available in HD) and TMC but only ONE HD Starz Channel.


BHN Bakersfield has the East and West HD feeds of the main Starz channel but that's the most of all of the BHN affiliates. Time Warner has all 6 East Coast HD feeds available.


More HD Starz and The Weather Channel HD are the main channels that we have in SD and available but don't have in HD. Sundance (We have HD OD content on 1501), HSN, QVC and Fuel are in that next group.


My hope is we will get more of these later this year.


Sony Movie Channel has not popped up on cable systems yet but I think that and Shorts will start being added in the near future.


I doubt they have a second channel though unless they plan to upgrade their movies.


----------



## Nayan

I had Starz! for Torchwood but for the price-per-month for only one HD channel really made it a money drain. While some folks will say 'watch it in SD', no, sorry, that's why I have a big HDTV to watch my shows in HD. I hope that they don't decide to take away the discs as they are doing with streaming!


I am still holding out hope for NFLN and Weather. Since we are in September and month-wise not that far from the end of the year maybe we will be getting a huge update soon, with some Starz, the elusive Weather and maybe some other goodies? I know not much is left for us to get but it would be nice to start out a new year with everything we should have and let any new channels just be a nice surprise







.


----------



## pajamahead

So I got my Cisco explorer 8640 HDC. Was watching time delayed Burn Notice. While watching the screen would frequently turn all whiteish static like and then turn black for a second and then come back on. The sound was not impacted by this. Watched live tv later on and had the same issue. Any thoughts? I googled this issue and checked the 8640 thread, but didnt see anything there more then use component cables and reboot the box. My box is connected via hdmi. Thanks.


----------



## Nayan

A bad HDMI cable? Did it happen on one channel or others? Did you reboot?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Agreed on all fronts.


We should find out what's up about NFL Network by this time next week.


Weather Channel HD could be in the September notice. I was surprised GMC HD was the channel we got with InfoMas.


Who knows on Starz but that will probably come out of the blue. Not sure why we do not have those channels. Those new HD Encores will probably come with it when it's announced.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajamahead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I got my Cisco explorer 8640 HDC. Was watching time delayed Burn Notice. While watching the screen would frequently turn all whiteish static like and then turn black for a second and then come back on. The sound was not impacted by this. Watched live tv later on and had the same issue. Any thoughts? I googled this issue and checked the 8640 thread, but didnt see anything there more then use component cables and reboot the box. My box is connected via hdmi. Thanks.



That sounds like an hdmi issue. Set the resolution to 1080i output only in the settings. That should fix it.


----------



## feb1003

Brighthouse in Bakersfield is now showing an add; regarding their comming contract with Fox , that expires in Dec. Several chs are affected, Like Fx, Speed, Fuel, Fox movie ch, Fox Deportes,etc . Any where else seeing these ads


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb,


We are not.


I believe these were the same channels that were up at the end of 2009. I'd be surprised if the deal was only two years.


I've heard Fox News might be coming up for renewal but the above were renewed almost two years ago.


Even if it is true, they will not get pulled as both sides will come to an agreement at the end like Viacom after midnight Jan 1, 2009, just like Fox the following year and just like the ABC/ESPN family of networks last September.


The providers always come to an agreement except Dish Network.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20901310
> 
> 
> Feb,
> 
> 
> We are not.
> 
> 
> I believe these were the same channels that were up at the end of 2009. I'd be surprised if the deal was only two years.
> 
> 
> I've heard Fox News might be coming up for renewal but the above were renewed almost two years ago.
> 
> 
> Even if it is true, they will not get pulled as both sides will come to an agreement at the end like Viacom after midnight Jan 1, 2009, just like Fox the following year and just like the ABC/ESPN family of networks last September.
> 
> 
> The providers always come to an agreement except Dish Network.




a few years ago, directv's contract with versus expired. the channel was dark a little more than 6 months before the two sides came to an agreement. i was able to get center ice for free that year because of the dispute. that was nice of dtv!!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Thanks for reminding me on that.


DTV and Comcast have very bad blood between them so that also was a factor.


----------



## iceturkee

just my 2 cents about something. tried to watch the ucf game saturday night, projected to 73 inches on my wall. looked like a group of martians had landed in orlando as the picture had a god awful green tint. it wasn't me, it was bhn. you would think with the amount of money they ponied up for naming rights to ucf's stadium, they could invest in decent cameras and editing equipment. plus, the pre game host was so bad, he had to look at his notes every two seconds. egads!!


----------



## HDOrlando

There HD on BHN is not that good either.


Ever watch "Sports Connection".


It would be nice if they upgraded it. Who was the pregame host?


On another note, TWC did not strike a deal with LongHorn Network and this could be a sign NFL Network/RedZone won't happen by week's end.


I'm still thinking a deal happens. You feeling the same way Turkee?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20904031
> 
> 
> There HD on BHN is not that good either.
> 
> 
> Ever watch "Sports Connection".
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they upgraded it. Who was the pregame host?
> 
> 
> On another note, TWC did not strike a deal with LongHorn Network and this could be a sign NFL Network/RedZone won't happen by week's end.
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking a deal happens. You feeling the same way Turkee?




yeah, i watched it friday night because i wanted to watch the mainland-deland game


the pregame guy, i remember his first name is jeff. and i believe his last name was driscoll (spelling?) or something close to that.


i haven't given up on nfl network. i'm still hopeful something will be done by next weekend.


----------



## Nayan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *iceturkee* 
looked like a group of martians had landed in orlando as the picture had a god awful green tint.
LOL! I am in the middle of planning a trip to Roswell next spring so your comment fit perfectly! Some things are really painful to watch and BHSN, at times, is one of them. I know they try but they really do need to upgrade the equipment.


----------



## HDOrlando

And hopefully they will.


Speaking of BHN, Let's hope they give us that June 29 update with WFN HD on Wednesday. If we get WFN HD and not those 9 channels, we know something is up. After all, originally they said they were delayed until September. Hope I'm not sounding like a broken record on this thing.


Also, those Team and Game HD channels have been delay for TWC NYC. They have a lot of delays so no word if that will have any bearing on if we get them on time September 30. I'd like to get them on time to get them off the list but the only people that might be pissed are NHL fans as the MLB season will be over and the NBA looks like it will be delayed.


Finally, were on NFL Network watch this week. May something finally happen.


I hope everyone enjoys their day off.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20907368
> 
> 
> And hopefully they will.
> 
> 
> Speaking of BHN, Let's hope they give us that June 29 update with WFN HD on Wednesday. If we get WFN HD and not those 9 channels, we know something is up. After all, originally they said they were delayed until September. Hope I'm not sounding like a broken record on this thing.
> 
> 
> Also, those Team and Game HD channels have been delay for TWC NYC. They have a lot of delays so no word if that will have any bearing on if we get them on time September 30. I'd like to get them on time to get them off the list but the only people that might be pissed are NHL fans as the MLB season will be over and the NBA looks like it will be delayed.
> 
> 
> Finally, were on NFL Network watch this week. May something finally happen.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their day off.





i didn't think those extra team and game hd channels were going live untimid september.


----------



## HDOrlando

I heard the same. They did not give a new date though.


We will see what happens.


On another note, some TWC systems have over a hundred HD channels and no weather Channel HD like us. Just thought that was a little fishy too. I'll be glad when we finally get it.


----------



## iceturkee

slightly off topic. my landlord is installing dish network. i may take him up as i would pay nothing extra unless i want something beside the programming package he is getting. i would be willing to pay 5 or 10 dollars extra a month to get nfl network and red zone in hd. unless, of course, twc gets a contact done in the next few days.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


What package is your landlord getting?


Outside of the Platinum package, all they have that BHN does not is.........


HDNet, NFL Network, RFD-TV, Veria and The Weather Channel along with more Starz and Cinemax West.


If it's free though, you should consider it although it would suck to lose ya on this thread.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20908272
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> What package is your landlord getting?
> 
> 
> Outside of the Platinum package, all they have that BHN does not is.........
> 
> 
> HDNet, NFL Network, RFD-TV, Veria and The Weather Channel along with more Starz and Cinemax West.
> 
> 
> If it's free though, you should consider it although it would suck to lose ya on this thread.




i would keep bhn. he's getting the america's 120 package. he might get me the 200 package or just add sports package to 120. i just want nfl network and red zone so to me its worth a few extra bucks for a few months. and yes, i would get hdnet and weather channel in hd.


but if twc comes through and gets us nfl network, i won't have him put a dish receiver in my apartment.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will see if your "Hunch" is right.


I'm really hoping we finally get it by the end of the week.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20908493
> 
> 
> We will see if your "Hunch" is right.
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping we finally get it by the end of the week.




it would really look bad for time warner if they don't get a contract negotiated, especially since it appears the nfl was willing to negotiate pricing after the lockout. but...............................


----------



## VGPOP

I was wondering, which HD DVR box has the same amount of storage as my current Samsung H3270 + PIP (Picture-n-Picture)?


With football just started, I'm thinking about exchanging this box, but I need a large storage device for my HD recording programs.


Also, lately this box is acting really slow.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering, which HD DVR box has the same amount of storage as my current Samsung H3270 + PIP (Picture-n-Picture)?
> 
> 
> With football just started, I'm thinking about exchanging this box, but I need a large storage device for my HD recording programs.
> 
> 
> Also, lately this box is acting really slow.



You want the 3072. It has a 500gb hard drive. The 3070 only has a 320 gb drive.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20909731
> 
> 
> You want the 3072. It has a 500gb hard drive. The 3070 only has a 320 gb drive.



Does it have PIP?


Also, why is the number lower? Shouldnt they increase the number in models?


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have PIP?
> 
> 
> Also, why is the number lower? Shouldnt they increase the number in models?



Yes your right. I made a goof there. It's the 3272 you want. As for pip I am not sure.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20908559
> 
> 
> it would really look bad for time warner if they don't get a contract negotiated, especially since it appears the nfl was willing to negotiate pricing after the lockout. but...............................



For what it's worth ... got an email reply from Ellen East this morning (Exec VP of Communications for TWC). Her quote:


"... we're still in discussions and hoping for a good outcome. Nothing to announce yet."


That's either pure PR/BS, or, at least an indication that they (TWC and NFL) are still talking.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20911417
> 
> 
> For what it's worth ... got an email reply from Ellen East this morning (Exec VP of Communications for TWC). Her quote:
> 
> 
> "... we're still in discussions and hoping for a good outcome. Nothing to announce yet."
> 
> 
> That's either pure PR/BS, or, at least an indication that they (TWC and NFL) are still talking.



that actually sounds encouraging, for whatever my 2 cents are worth!


----------



## pajamahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20898713
> 
> 
> A bad HDMI cable? Did it happen on one channel or others? Did you reboot?



Nayan and chdwil, thanks for the advice. I did reboot and it still happens, not as often. I thought it might be an HDMI cable issue as well. It is the same cable I have been using for 2 years, and with no issues on the 8300hd and a Samsung box. One of the first things I do i disable all resolutions except 1080i. I think I will reboot it again and swap the Hdmi cable. I have not been watching a lot of cable since rebooting, so I am not sure how bad it is since. Thx for the advice.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad and Turkee: Let's hope so.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20910088
> 
> 
> Yes your right. I made a goof there. It's the 3272 you want. As for pip I am not sure.



The 3272 does not have PIP. Just had whole-house installed over the weekend and that's the only disappointment so far. Might have to swap the boxes.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20904031
> 
> 
> There HD on BHN is not that good either.
> 
> 
> Ever watch "Sports Connection".
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they upgraded it. Who was the pregame host?
> 
> 
> On another note, TWC did not strike a deal with LongHorn Network and this could be a sign NFL Network/RedZone won't happen by week's end.
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking a deal happens. You feeling the same way Turkee?




I wonder if they do that on purpose so that people will go out to the game and their namesake stadium... Naaah, probably not. All I know is that I was at the game and it looked great from my seats. Go Knights!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LukeSky* /forum/post/3611126
> 
> 
> Nevermind on the DVI upg, I just called, and my 57h81 isn't included with the promotion. They said it wouldn't accept the card to upgrade it.



this is the first i've heard about this. care to elborate? thanks.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Not sure if anyone here has this information, but why is it that ESPN3 still doesn't work on the Xbox 360?


It just doesn't make any sense. I can get it on just about every device known to man except the Xbox. It's seriously annoying, especially after the ESPN3 app was updated on the Xbox.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The 3272 does not have PIP. Just had whole-house installed over the weekend and that's the only disappointment so far. Might have to swap the boxes.



You'll want the cisco 8642. It has pip. But if you have multiple room dvr they must all be Cisco boxes. Can't mix and match with multiple room Samsung.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20913942
> 
> 
> You'll want the cisco 8642. It has pip. But if you have multiple room dvr they must all be Cisco boxes. Can't mix and match with multiple room Samsung.



Just got a notice from Brighthouse saying that in September they will start broadcasting sports package in the new HD channels and if my HD Converter is not on this list, to exchange it:


Samsung:

SMT-H3090

SMT-H3260

SMT-H3262

SMT-H3270 (


----------



## HDOrlando

What I'm wondering is why the boxes need to be changed for this?


I have a Scientific Atlantic Explorer 4250HDC


It's a non-DVR HD Box.


chdwil: Know of an above Non-DVR box that I can still do "The Trick" on and that would best for these HD Sports Packages.


Finally, we should be getting WFN HD (I've been watching programming via "The Trick" and I like it) in the overnight hours and hopefully we will get the June 29 update with it. We shall see but at least it sounds as if the Sports Package HD channels will launch on time. While I won't need them till at least November, it's god to know they will be there.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20915177
> 
> 
> What I'm wondering is why the boxes need to be changed for this?
> 
> 
> I have a Scientific Atlantic Explorer 4250HDC
> 
> 
> It's a non-DVR HD Box.
> 
> 
> chdwil: Know of an above Non-DVR box that I can still do "The Trick" on.
> 
> 
> Finally, we should be getting WFN HD (I've been watching programming via "The Trick" and I like it) in the overnight hours and hopefully we will get the June 29 update with it. We shall see but at least it sounds as if the Sports Package HD channels will launch on time. While I won't need them till at least November, it's god to know they will be there.



I am sure Orlando BHN is getting those new indemand Game/Team HD channels in MPEG4 Native no convert down to MPEG2. I wonder if HDPPV and TEAM HD, GAME 1-2 HD will change to MPEG4 only?


The only boxes we have in North Texas that do MPEG4 are:


Motorola:

DCX3200p1 "Iguide A28 equiped" (no front display)

DCX3200p2 "Iguide A28 equiped"

DCX3200Mp2 "Navigator equiped"

DCX3400 "Iguide A28 equiped" 320GB hard drive

DCX3400M "Navigator equiped" 500GB hard drive


Our only MPEG4 Channel is ESPN3D but could change if HDPPV, TEAM 1 HD, and GAME 1 HD are transitioned to MPEG4 here.


----------



## HDOrlando

World Fishing Network 193 SD/1158 HD launched sometime within the last 20 minutes.


Were now at 160 HD Channels depending on what you count.


Here! 398 and 399 Here! On Demand also launched. Apparently, this costs $8.


However, the June 29 HD update did NOT happen


1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (One of HD Showcases locations moves to 1368)

1424 ThrillerMax East HD

1425 WMAX East HD

1426 @Max East HD

1427 5StarMAX East HD

1428 OuterMAX East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD

1446 Showtime Next East HD


All of the above channels are on other BHN carriers so I see no reason why they've been delayed. I know I sound like a broken record on this and regret if I'm driving anyone nuts by constantly mentioning it. Maybe they launch it with the Sports PPV channels on the 30th.


Anyway, let's hope we eventually get some answers.


The most important thing though this week is hopefully finally landing NFL Network. We should hear something any day now.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20915543
> 
> 
> I am sure Orlando BHN is getting those new indemand Game/Team HD channels in MPEG4 Native no convert down to MPEG2. I wonder if HDPPV and TEAM HD, GAME 1-2 HD will change to MPEG4 only?
> 
> 
> The only boxes we have in North Texas that do MPEG4 are:
> 
> 
> Motorola:
> 
> DCX3200p1 "Iguide A28 equiped" (no front display)
> 
> DCX3200p2 "Iguide A28 equiped"
> 
> DCX3200Mp2 "Navigator equiped"
> 
> DCX3400 "Iguide A28 equiped" 320GB hard drive
> 
> DCX3400M "Navigator equiped" 500GB hard drive
> 
> 
> Our only MPEG4 Channel is ESPN3D but could change if HDPPV, TEAM 1 HD, and GAME 1 HD are transitioned to MPEG4 here.



Kevin,


I'm sure that's the case. Once I find out which of the box options I can still do "The Trick" on, I'm going to make the switch.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20915558
> 
> 
> World Fishing Network 193 SD/1158 HD launched sometime within the last 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Were now at 160 HD Channels depending on what you count.
> 
> 
> Here! 398 and 399 Here! On Demand also launched. Apparently, this costs $8.
> 
> 
> However, the June 29 HD update did NOT happen
> 
> 
> 1375 Fox Movie Channel HD (One of HD Showcases locations moves to 1368)
> 
> 1424 ThrillerMax East HD
> 
> 1425 WMAX East HD
> 
> 1426 @Max East HD
> 
> 1427 5StarMAX East HD
> 
> 1428 OuterMAX East HD
> 
> 1444 Showtime Women East HD
> 
> 1445 Showtime Beyond East HD
> 
> 1446 Showtime Next East HD
> 
> 
> All of the above channels are on other BHN carriers so I see no reason why they've been delayed. I know I sound like a broken record on this and regret if I'm driving anyone nuts by constantly mentioning it. Maybe they launch it with the Sports PPV channels on the 30th.
> 
> 
> Anyway, let's hope we eventually get some answers.
> 
> 
> The most important thing though this week is hopefully finally landing NFL Network. We should hear something any day now.



trying to get an answer on this, no promises.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Turkee and sorry if I'm annoying you by ranting about this weekly.


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Thanks Turkee and sorry if I'm annoying you by ranting about this weekly.
i'm curious as well. talked to someone in the president's office this morning (customer advocacy) about 3d programming. i asked if she could find out what was causing the delay. she hoped to be able to call me back later today.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


They haven't been the best at communicating and to keep punting this update with vague information is wrong.


I'm glad your trying to get to the bottom of this and appreciate it.


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
iceturkee,


They haven't been the best at communicating and to keep punting this update with vague information is wrong.


I'm glad your trying to get to the bottom of this and appreciate it.


just a warning, she wasn't going to guarantee she could get an answer but would, at least, try. i also asked about nfl network. thought i understood that time warner was still in negotiations. but she did say, time warner wants sunday ticket and that may be the reason they haven't gotten a contract with the nfl yet.


if that's the case, time warner will never get nfl network because directv will never give up its exclusivity.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I know. One time CS said they would call me back and they didn't.


On Sunday Ticket, maybe they are looking for ending exclusivity in 2014 with DTV as part of a deal. I doubt that ever happens though.


We will have to wait for news but at the very least, I hope TWC/BHN comes out and says what the problem was if a deal does not get completed.


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
iceturkee,


I know. One time CS said they would call me back and they didn't.


On Sunday Ticket, maybe they are looking for ending exclusivity in 2014 with DTV as part of a deal. I doubt that ever happens though.


We will have to wait for news but at the very least, I hope TWC/BHN comes out and says what the problem was if a deal does not get completed.
usually, the people on the advocacy team are good about calling back. if not, i'll call her in the morning.


i'm not sure i would hold my breath regarding twc/bhn giving any public reasons if a contract with the nfl doesn't get done. i think at this point in time, they owe us an answer one way or another. however comma.....


----------



## Satch Man

Regarding the NFL Network and Direct TV Sunday Ticket:



> Quote:
> if that's the case, time warner will never get nfl network because directv will never give up its exclusivity.



If TWC wants Sunday Ticket along with NFL Network, even if Direct TV has exclusive rights. could the NFL as the franchise owner choose to expand to other companies if it wanted to do that? I mean, they own Sunday Ticket and gave first rights to Direct TV. It is not like Direct TV owns Sunday Ticket.


Is it true that Direct TV's contract with NFL for Sunday ticket expires in 2012? Or was that expanded to 2014?


I think the problem with Sunday Ticket is the HUGE cost undertaking involved. However, I think that if cable systems had Sunday Ticket, everyone on the cable end would have had NFL Network long ago.


Satch


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding the NFL Network and Direct TV Sunday Ticket:
> 
> 
> If TWC wants Sunday Ticket along with NFL Network, even if Direct TV has exclusive rights. could the NFL as the franchise owner choose to expand to other companies if it wanted to do that? I mean, they own Sunday Ticket and gave first rights to Direct TV. It is not like Direct TV owns Sunday Ticket.
> 
> 
> Is it true that Direct TV's contract with NFL for Sunday ticket expires in 2012? Or was that expanded to 2014?
> 
> 
> I think the problem with Sunday Ticket is the HUGE cost undertaking involved. However, I think that if cable systems had Sunday Ticket, everyone on the cable end would have had NFL Network long ago.
> 
> 
> Satch



DirecTv has Exclusive rights to the Sunday Ticket for the next 3 seasons.


Most people I talk to think that NFL Network is Sunday Ticket. I Don't even try to explain any more.


----------



## iceturkee

Hd, the lady called back and said she had an update. I just got the message, will call her back in the morning.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Nice!


----------



## PeterLewis

Its getting close I hope a deal gets done for nfl net...


----------



## chdwil

Here is a thought if you want Sunday Ticket, but don't want Directv.


I gave my neighbor, who has Directv with Sunday ticket, $50.00 to add the streaming feature to his account. Now I can log on to Sunday ticket on the go and watch any game I want all season. Since my laptop has hdmi out I can plug it right into my tv. So if you have a friend with Sunday Ticket see if they like you enough to use their on the go feature. There is a level of trust that has to be existing since you can access the persons account. Only 1 device at a time can stream, so if the account holder wants to use it you will be sol. You can get an app for your phone too. It costs $350 without a Directv account, so for $50 bucks it's a steal.


----------



## HDOrlando

PL: I'm feeling we are going to hear something today or tomorrow. It would be huge if this happened.


Chdwil: That's a good idea. Did you do this last year and if so, how good is the stream?


----------



## chdwil

This will be the first time. I had the preseason package through NFL.com and the quality was good.


----------



## HDOrlando

I might just do that if my friend gets Sunday Ticket again.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20920528
> 
> 
> PL: I'm feeling we are going to hear something today or tomorrow. It would be huge if this happened.
> 
> 
> Chdwil: That's a good idea. Did you do this last year and if so, how good is the stream?



i had the stream last year. its okay. and its nice to have on your tablet if you are away from home.


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
iceturkee,


Nice!


this is what i found out and it isn't much. the launch was delayed due to technical difficulties (this came from someone in marketing). they are still going to be launched but nobody knows when.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


It's better than nothing and appreciate you doing this.


HBO HD OD and Cinemax HD OD were delayed 5 and 8 days respectively so maybe there is technical difficulties in launching premium channels.


Let's hope they get uploaded soon so I can take them off pending on the list and people with those packages including Movie Pass get the same value for their buck as people in other BHN divisions minus The Panhandle.


We could get NFL Network news today. I'm taking an afternoon nap but may there be good news when I wake up. Still holding to the hunch and if so, what day do you predict an announcement?


----------



## iceturkee

maybe. by friday midnight.


----------



## wjim

I think the NFL Network is only a dream BH is not interested in our happness


----------



## toadfannc

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
We could get NFL Network news today. I'm taking an afternoon nap but may there be good news when I wake up. Still holding to the hunch and if so, what day do you predict an announcement?
Voice of gloom here. My prediction ... silence. My gut is telling me that both sides have drawn their line(s) in the sand and are waiting for the other one to blink. Eventually, one side or the other will put out an announcement (probably Sat. or Sun.)-- accusing the other side. And, then the other side will react.


I saw this from _Sports Business Daily_ (usually a pretty good source)-- dated 9/5. It may just be re-citing old information. Or, it may be true (that they are no closer than they were a year ago). Hope it's not true, but I've got a feeling it is.

https://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/...a/NFL-TWC.aspx 


The NFL is letting all who have rights-- preview Red Zone this weekend for free (regardless of subscription/tier level). If TWC was on the verge of an agreement-- wouldn't they want to make an announcement well in advance of Sunday-- to promote it? Say what you will about Time Warner-- but, I just don't see them missing a marketing/promotion opportunity like that.


To me, unfortunately-- the silence is very telling.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


It's possible but I do think the article is a rehash of previous information.


I've always thought if we get it, things will go down to the wire.


Let's say they announced it this weekend, would not having it for one week deter them from getting Sports Pass with RedZone on it?


If nothing happens, it will suck and the NFL will probably blast TWC/BHN this weekend.


However, until we hear something, there is hope.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20921786
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> It's possible but I do think the article is a rehash of previous information.
> 
> 
> I've always thought if we get it, things will go down to the wire.
> 
> 
> Let's say they announced it this weekend, would not having it for one week deter them from getting Sports Pass with RedZone on it?
> 
> 
> If nothing happens, it will suck and the NFL will probably blast TWC/BHN this weekend.
> 
> 
> However, until we hear something, there is hope.



however, slim it might be, until we read or hear a definitive no.


i seem to recall we were told we wouldn't get tru tv in time for the ncaa tournament and what showed up that evening?


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20921993
> 
> 
> however, slim it might be, until we read or hear a definitive no.
> 
> 
> i seem to recall we were told we wouldn't get tru tv in time for the ncaa tournament and what showed up that evening?



Hope you are correct


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Damn Straight!


----------



## Satch Man

Just speculation of course,


But if they are talking, what conditions do you think they might still be working on? What would be the absolute latest that a deal could get done? Do you think that if a deal between NFL Network/TWC/BHN is not done this year, than it will not get done at all? ever?


Satch


----------



## toadfannc

The answer to all those questions is-- who knows?


----------



## Satch Man

Found this today:

http://www.dailygazette.com/weblogs/...day-2685-stil/ 


Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

On what Goodell says, not the best answer but not a "No".


----------



## HDOrlando

We have NY1 HD on 1210 likely for the 10th Anniversary of 9/11 Coverage.


It's looks like it's digital widescreen. Ughh!


After the 9/11 Anniversary, it will likely go away.


----------



## chdwil

The trick works on my cisco 4642. None if the channels have any programming yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

chdwil,


Is that a DVR or a non-DVR?


----------



## chdwil

Non dvr.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice!


Thanks chdwil! That's the box I'll be requesting.


Hopefully, the Team HD picture will be better than the one on Team 1 HD last year.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20924605
> 
> 
> The trick works on my cisco 4642. None if the channels have any programming yet.



which channels? the delayed premiums or the new sports ppv? i hope its the sports ppv as hockey is just around the corner and mamma would love to see her sharks games in hd!


----------



## HDOrlando

The delayed premiums.


I'm getting a Box upgrade for those HD Sports Package channels they are adding on the 30th and wanted to know if "The Trick" works on one of the boxes that I can switch too for those Sports package channels.


On another note, today could be the day we find out about NFL Network. Momentum doesn't seem to be there but you never know. However, I do believe this is d-Day for you. It would be a shame not to have you on this thread.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20925406
> 
> 
> On another note, today could be the day we find out about NFL Network. Momentum doesn't seem to be there but you never know. However, I do believe this is d-Day for you. It would be a shame not to have you on this thread.



Last night, I sent the following email directly to Glenn Britt (TWC CEO) and David Rone (TWC VP Sports programming):


"_Gentlemen:


I represent thousands of TWC customers who are frustrated with the lack of an agreement for the NFL Network (and Red Zone). For weeks, we have been told that TWC and the NFL are in negotiations. While this has been promising, we are left today (at the start of the NFL season) with no agreement and no news on the status of negotiations. One can only assume that if these are not added by Sunday (when the NFL is offering a free preview of Red Zone), that it will not happen again this year.


In past years, TWC has been one of several cable companies who could not reach an agreement. Today, TWC (and Brighthouse Networks by proxy) and Cablevision are the only providers in the top 10 that has not been able to get this done. This fact is widely known by current customers and the media.


Please provide (either directly with a reply) or through a statement prior to Sunday, Sept. 11one of the following:


1. TWC has reached an agreement with the NFL (for the NFL Network and Red Zone).

2. TWC cannot and will not reach an agreement with the NFL.


I, and many others, are watching closely. While we applaud your efforts recently on our behalf to bring better services (iPad app, Remote DVR, ESPN on multi-platforms)we expect you to provide these popular channels and believe that the NFL is asking market value for them (as evidenced by having agreements with virtually every other provider).


If an agreement is not reached, you can expect many subscribers to drop cable, Internet, and/or digital phone services not long thereafter. I will be one of them. I hope not to be, as I would prefer to support a company that has a local presence here in NC.


I anxiously awaiting your decision. Thanks._"


No reply. Surprised?


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


That's a very good E-Mail.


Give them a day or two to reply.


My hope is a deal will be done and we have to remain hopeful.


At the very least, it would be great to at least have closure on the matter for this year.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20925586
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> That's a very good E-Mail.
> 
> 
> Give them a day or two to reply.
> 
> 
> My hope is a deal will be done and we have to remain hopeful.
> 
> 
> At the very least, it would be great to at least have closure on the matter for this year.



I'm with you. More than anything-- that's what I want. Closure. While I'd prefer not to go to satellite (had a bad experience with Dish Network a couple of years ago)-- I can and will drop them if TWC continues to ignore customer requests.


On this particular issue ... in the past, TWC had ammunition-- with other cable companies singing the tune about placement (sports tier only) and the NFL asking price. This year, that argument is ridiculous, since all others (except for the totally inept Cablevision) have been able to get an agreement with the NFL. To me, there is just no excuse to not add these channels. If TWC is digging in over Sunday Ticket, then this never did (and never will) have any chance of happening. Sooner or later, I suppose we'll find out.


----------



## Nayan

I'm with you guys! I just want to know either way. I have toyed with the idea of getting Sat but I think about all the convenience I have with BH and not having to wait weeks if I have an issue. It would really either have to be an insane deal or BH would really have had to mess up for me to jump ship. I can live without NFLN but either way we deserve to know.


----------



## HDOrlando

And I hope they give it to us.


As of right now, here are the only things I really want from Bright House


NFL Network

NFL RedZone

Weather Channel HD



The rest of the stuff I want is minor until Chiller, Cloo and Current go HD.


If they pulled off NFL Network, it would be huge and would get a ton of new Sports pass people for that RedZone channel.


I'll be ticked if no deal is done but I'll stay. Just give us closure.


If a deal is done, Chris Berry said he would come by and post channel numbers.


Let's hope we get that post.


----------



## HDOrlando

I found this press release.

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/about/8736.htm 


While I suspected NY1 was temporary for the 9/11 memorial coverage as it has popped up on some TWC systems, it very well might be permanent for us.


I watched it a little last night and it's digital widescreen. CFN13 and BN9 were modeled after it but I feel both are better.


Still, it's nice for people from New York to have and when my mom about it this morning, she was thrilled.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20926545
> 
> 
> I found this press release.
> 
> http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/about/8736.htm
> 
> 
> While I suspected NY1 was temporary for the 9/11 memorial coverage as it has popped up on some TWC systems, it very well might be permanent for us.
> 
> 
> I watched it a little last night and it's digital widescreen. CFN13 and BN9 were modeled after it but I feel both are better.
> 
> 
> Still, it's nice for people from New York to have and when my mom about it this morning, she was thrilled.



it does sound permanent!


----------



## HDOrlando

Just saw it on the Sentinel and have updated the chart.


I'll probably re-post it when those Sports Package HD channels and the June 29 update is finally added. Hopefully, all of that by the end of the month.


Still waiting for word on NFL Network. I'm going to take a nap and see if something breaks later.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20925828
> 
> 
> And I hope they give it to us.
> 
> 
> As of right now, here are the only things I really want from Bright House
> 
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> NFL RedZone
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> If a deal is done, Chris Berry said he would come by and post channel numbers.
> 
> 
> Let's hope we get that post.



Do you know IF and when the NFL deal is done it will be included in the price of the current HD tier or will it require additional fees?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/20928233
> 
> 
> Do you know IF and when the NFL deal is done it will be included in the price of the current HD tier or will it require additional fees?



We have no idea and I would imagine they will wait until the deal is done before we know more. Hopefully here in a couple days we'll get some news either way.


----------



## HDOrlando

Something else from Milwaukee. It's pretty much the same quote as yesterday but it looks more optimistic.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/packers/129512898.html 


The league was still working to increase distribution of the NFL Network on major cable carriers. Without mentioning Time Warner Cable by name, Goodell said he was *"comfortable"* that negotiators would reach agreement with cable carriers.


While I expected something by tonight, it could still go down to the wire on Sunday Morning.


It isn't over yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Saturday morning and nothing new.


My hope is news on a deal or why one was not done is released within the next 29 hours.


It is very frustrating.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20929897
> 
> 
> Saturday morning and nothing new.
> 
> 
> My hope is news on a deal or why one was not done is released within the next 29 hours.
> 
> 
> It is very frustrating.



yes, it is frustrating. but would i expect anything less from time warner? no!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

It's extremely frustrating.


If it happens, it will be like Tru TV HD did out of the blue. I'm just hoping we hear something one way or another.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's extremely frustrating.
> 
> 
> If it happens, it will be like Tru TV HD did out of the blue. I'm just hoping we hear something one way or another.



Ditto. Assuming this is dead at this point-- I now am frustrated with both sides for not giving us the courtesy of a press release. Hell, it doesn't take a lot of work to just dust off the ones from years past ... and just change the dates.


----------



## Mark1_M

Was anyone aware that RTV would switch to ANT? I just noticed it. I thought channel 6 was going to carry the ANT channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: It's possible they are talking into the night although it doesn't feel good right now. We shall see but your prediction of no release from either side might be correct.


Mark1_M: They announced it suddenly a week ago.


Not sure what happened as it was rumored they were going to get a Subchannel. Maybe they pick up RTV.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Remember that NFLN doesn't air any actual games until Week 9 or 10, so there's plenty of time to come to a deal.


With that said, TWC/BHN will continue to wait on it.


----------



## Satch Man

Could NFL Network/TWC/BHN be negotiating right up until November, when the regular NFL Network games begin? That could happen as well. This could come to a yes or no right down to the hour.


Jack


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic* /forum/post/20933078
> 
> 
> Remember that NFLN doesn't air any actual games until Week 9 or 10, so there's plenty of time to come to a deal.
> 
> 
> With that said, TWC/BHN will continue to wait on it.



Don't think so. The key is Red Zone. That's the way providers recoup the cost of NFLN (by placing RZ in the sports tier, and NFLN in the digitial tier). If this was going to happen, it would definitely be today-- since RZ is on a free preview. If they were going to do a deal (and they were smart)-- they'd provide a taste of Red Zone (which everyone loves) on this free preview weekend-- and then people would subscribe to the sports tier next week.


Afraid to say it-- but, I think this is dead. Just a matter of if/when each side trashes the other in a press release. Or, they just ignore the whole issue.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's possible they will have talks during the season but like Toad says, RedZone is the real prize.


They would definitely get a jump in Sports Pass Subscribers and that's better than The Network itself.


If our team is out of market, we get to see all of their scores LIVE.


While it could still pop up before kickoff, things get dimmer by the hour. Then again, it's always possible a Tru TV HD is pulled.


Either way, we deserve closure and a reason if a deal is not done.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's possible they will have talks during the season but like Toad says, RedZone is the real prize.
> 
> 
> They would definitely get a jump in Sports Pass Subscribers and that's better than The Network itself.
> 
> 
> If our team is out of market, we get to see all of their scores LIVE.
> 
> 
> While it could still pop up before kickoff, things get dimmer by the hour. Then again, it's always possible a Tru TV HD is pulled.
> 
> 
> Either way, we deserve closure and a reason if a deal is not done.



The difference was that TWC had a deal in place for TruTV. It was just a matter of putting it up on the system.


Here, we have no deal and both sides find it un-worthy of even acknowledging.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


That is true.


I guess I'm trying to be too hopeful.


Goodall really got our hopes up and we better get official word from both sides either way.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> That is true.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm trying to be too hopeful.
> 
> 
> Goodall really got our hopes up and we better get official word from both sides either way.



Yep, both sides are just waiting to react now. My hunch is that both the NFL and TWC both consider this non-news and as such will not even bother to comment.


Both Goodell (for raising hopes in the press) and TWC (for stringing us along, with false hopes about "negotiations") are culpable.


----------



## HDOrlando

They might just do that but both sides need to be held accountable for that last line.


----------



## feb1003

Football started no deal done; : To bad; I Think i will cancel Brighthouse, boycott the Nfl , The $1900, i spend for cable, every year , I can use it for better thinks


----------



## HDOrlando

I just hope we get a reason why a deal was not reached.


I'm disappointed that I do not have RedZone right now.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20934998
> 
> 
> I just hope we get a reason why a deal was not reached.
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed that I do not have RedZone right now.



Is it official that there will be no deal? Or is that the consensus of what people are thinking and saying?


Jack


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is it official that there will be no deal? Or is that the consensus of what people are thinking and saying?
> 
> 
> Jack



Nothing official. The assumption is that if they were going to add the NFLN/Red Zone, that it would happen by today ... especially since Red Zone is on a free preview today.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/20935395
> 
> 
> Is it official that there will be no deal? Or is that the consensus of what people are thinking and saying?
> 
> 
> Jack



Nothing official sadly. You would think that if they were to have reached a deal it would have been by this weekend since Redzone was free for preview.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20935698
> 
> 
> Nothing official sadly. You would think that if they were to have reached a deal it would have been by this weekend since Redzone was free for preview.



I still think no news is good news.


Jack


----------



## VGPOP

I'm confused. NFL Redzone is not part of the NFL Network. If we get NFL network, that's it. NFL Redzone is an entirely different entity/channel.


Or am I wrong?


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: NFL RedZone is a Sunday-only channel that shows all the scores as they happen live.


If we get NFL Network, RedZone comes with it.


It's still possible they reach a deal but it makes you wonder why they did not before today.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VGPOP: NFL RedZone is a Sunday-only channel that shows all the scores as they happen live.
> 
> 
> If we get NFL Network, RedZone comes with it.
> 
> 
> It's still possible they reach a deal but it makes you wonder why they did not before today.



I was thinking one possibilty is that the NFL may have concentrated all their efforts on opening weekend and 9/11 ceremonies (of which they did an excellent job). If it does happen soon after today (which I don't expect but would love to see)-- then you have to wonder why it couldn't have been done by today-- after supposed months of negotiations.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's very possible this happens.


Until we hear something, we can assume anything and I still have hope they can strike an agreement.


----------



## toadfannc

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
It's very possible this happens.


Until we hear something, we can assume anything and I still have hope they can strike an agreement.
The one thing that actually gives me some encouragement is the total absence of any information. That may indeed mean they are still working on it-- and have implemented a "no leak" edict between anyone involved in the negotiations. That was the case around the tense days last year during the TWC/Disney impasse. Both sides sniped (with web sites, commercials)-- then there was nothing ... not a peep. In the end, a really good agreement was made that not only provided the programming, but also extra services (WatchESPN app, ESPN Goal Line). Maybe that is what TWC is trying to do-- bundle in some extra, multi-platform services that are outside of the exclusive contracts the NFL has with DirectTV, Verizon, etc.


The main difference here is that this is not a case of an existing contract expiring.


I guess the optimistic point of view (like Satch Man says) is that no news is good news. In the past, there would always be pot shots from both sides as the talks broke down. This time-- there's nothing ... which might be a good thing. Of course, the other distinct possibility is that the sides are disengaged and are waiting for the other to comment. We just don't know.


At this point, I'm feel the same as many of you guys-- just tell us something ... anything. If it's off-- OK, we'll move on. As Tom Petty says ... "the waiting is the hardest part."


----------



## HDOrlando

I'll second that Toad.


You have to think why were they even still talking if there was still no budging on Digital Basic placement.


It's very legit that what you say could be happening and I hope it is.


If there was a breakdown, the NFL would have blasted TWC already but then again, they haven't trashed Cablevision yet either but they are so bad they might not really count.


I really hope we hear something soon.


----------



## toadfannc

Yeah, at least we know that TWC and the NFL were talking. We have no idea if they still are. Pretty widely known that Cablevision and the NFL aren't on speaking terms. I guess we should hang in there until we know something for sure.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feb1003* /forum/post/20934680
> 
> 
> Football started no deal done; : To bad; I Think i will cancel Brighthouse, boycott the Nfl , The $1900, i spend for cable, every year , I can use it for better thinks



I'm like "WH-AT?" on that figure . . . then did the math and *I* am actually not far off that mark. While I watch a lot of TeeVee and do enjoy it, those kinda numbers make ya think. I wish there was more true competition in the market. I get mailings from CenturyLink, but they're not available in my neighborhood yet, anyway (why the tease?) and, when I look at their pricing, it costs more. Same thing when I add our "essential" channels to a satellite lineup. We hope to move in the next couple of years and I'm going to try to find a FiOS coverage map because they seem to offer a little bit more value.


Speaking of competition, the Orlando BHN market has some overlap areas with Comcast - has anyone successfully bargained the two against each other to get the best price/service? I see they also have the hotly-debated NFL Network.


----------



## HDOrlando

Comcast Orlando's HD lineup is lacking compared to BHN Orlando.


Comcast is almost done upgrading HD capacity in their markets so that could change.


FIOS is a nice service to have and if they just get a few more Hd channels, they are pretty set.


----------



## mgsports

[email protected] U-Verse but doesn't have Digital Sub Channels.

Comcast here might have done World of More yet and doesn't have BHN Sports of CFNEWS13 Channels,has Comcast Central,no Boomerang but maybe soon and so on.


----------



## toadfannc

Saw this just now:

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/...all-about-nfl/ 


I am very curious about "league officials continue to negotiate with Time Warner Cable ...". Could this, in fact, be accurate (and current)? If it is, then maybe, just maybe, there is a chance.


I was thinking about my theory of this past weekend being do or die because of the free preview of Red Zone. In hindsight ... who's to say that if there's an agreement this week (or next week, or after)-- that the NFL would allow a "special" preview of RZ for TWC/BHN customers? Seems feasible ... IF they are still talking.


Couple this w/ the apparent "disasterous" situation the NFL is having with Direct TV (see below)-- maybe I'll sit tight for a while after all. I wonder if the NFL is re-evaluating it's NFLST strategy for the upcoming contact renewal talks??

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com...aming-service/ 


Should be interesting these next few weeks.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20939431
> 
> 
> Saw this just now:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/...all-about-nfl/
> 
> 
> I am very curious about "league officials continue to negotiate with Time Warner Cable ...". Could this, in fact, be accurate (and current)? If it is, then maybe, just maybe, there is a chance.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about my theory of this past weekend being do or die because of the free preview of Red Zone. In hindsight ... who's to say that if there's an agreement this week (or next week, or after)-- that the NFL would allow a "special" preview of RZ for TWC/BHN customers? Seems feasible ... IF they are still talking.
> 
> 
> Couple this w/ the apparent "disasterous" situation the NFL is having with Direct TV (see below)-- maybe I'll sit tight for a while after all. I wonder if the NFL is re-evaluating it's NFLST strategy for the upcoming contact renewal talks??
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com...aming-service/
> 
> 
> Should be interesting these next few weeks.





i am still not concerned it hasn't shown up yet. i recall my hunch was we would have it before thursday night football started in november.



as for sunday tocket to go, it was a disaster last season and it sounds like things haven't changed. as a longtime directv subscriber and sunday ticket subscriber, i hardly think this will spoil the apple cart for directv when the contract is up.


----------



## HDOrlando

I doubt DTV ever loses the exclusive "NFL Sunday Ticket" but there is no bad news here.


They will likely give us a free preview anyway of RedZone.


The NFL really wants a deal here too and again, there is nothing negative here which is a great sign.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20940161
> 
> 
> I doubt DTV ever loses the exclusive "NFL Sunday Ticket" but there is no bad news here.
> 
> 
> They will likely give us a free preview anyway of RedZone.
> 
> 
> The NFL really wants a deal here too and again, there is nothing negative here which is a great sign.



Checking around the Net, the response is generally believed that TWC could get NFL Network, but perhaps not before the first live game on the network in November.


This still gives TWC/NFL Network plenty of time to deal, and maybe work out long term plans for other options. (Streaming, Interactive Statistics, maybe a deal more long term like with TWC/ ESPN/Disney.)


Satch


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20940161
> 
> 
> I doubt DTV ever loses the exclusive "NFL Sunday Ticket" but there is no bad news here.
> 
> 
> They will likely give us a free preview anyway of RedZone.
> 
> 
> The NFL really wants a deal here too and again, there is nothing negative here which is a great sign.



Yeah, I agree. I'm thinking that it would make sense for it to happen well before the NFLN games in November-- in order to get the revenue from Red Zone (which would no doubt go in the Sports Pass tier, with NFLN in the digital tier). But, Turkee may be right-- could happen in Nov. just before the NFLN's slate of 8 games. I'll stay guardedly optimistic for now-- but, sure would like to hear something out of TWC or the NFL.


----------



## HDOrlando

An ESPN/Disney type of deal probably happens. I definitely think this deal will include more than NFL Network and RedZone.


Verizon currently has exclusive streaming rights but TWC can get creative.


I'd love to have closure but at least right now, there is no bad news.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20940483
> 
> 
> An ESPN/Disney type of deal probably happens. I definitely think this deal will include more than NFL Network and RedZone.
> 
> 
> Verizon currently has exclusive streaming rights but TWC can get creative.
> 
> 
> I'd love to have closure but at least right now, there is no bad news.



I'm not a football person,


But maybe others can help out. In terms of long-term deals in addition to NFL Network, what other options or services could TWC talk about with the NFL, to establish a long-term positive relationship? I do know that Interactive Voting and Polling is coming to the guide boxes, so maybe that could be worked out with the NFL/TWC for statistical purposes.


TWC/NFL might be working on other long-term future goals than just the NFL Network. Maybe working to develop some i-Pad application or something. Making the NFL something that goes beyond football season.


Jack


----------



## iceturkee

An iPad arp location for NFL network would be sweet. Something like the watch espn app!


----------



## iceturkee

I mean application!


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,


Those are definitely possibilities.


I do hope we get NFL Network much before those 8 games so we can have RedZone.


It would be so great to complain about a new channel for once and to discuss what it should be.


----------



## Satch Man

My Question is,


How come the NFL is happy with the NFL Network on the Digital Standard Packages, (which in TWC's case, is called Digital Variety,) for all other systems? (Not sure what BHN calls Digital Variety.) But for TWC/BHN, the NFL wants NFL Network on a Standard or Basic tier? Something is wrong with that.


Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,


They want it on Digital Basic for TWC/BHN.


That's what most everyone else has it on. The names of Digital basic do vary per company.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20942292
> 
> 
> Satch,
> 
> 
> They want it on Digital Basic for TWC/BHN.
> 
> 
> That's what most everyone else has it on. The names of Digital basic do vary per company.



If this happens, does it mean rates for digital basic go up? If so, I am pissed because I am not much of a sports fan!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/20942815
> 
> 
> If this happens, does it mean rates for digital basic go up? If so, I am pissed because I am not much of a sports fan!



rates go up every year. they will next year \\, regardless of whether we get nfl network or not!.


----------



## chdwil

NFL Network on standard would make everyone's bill go up about $6.00.


----------



## HDOrlando

I don't think any channels are getting on standard anymore.


If it gets on Digital Basic, I'd imagine anywhere from .50 to $1.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20942877
> 
> 
> NFL Network on standard would make everyone's bill go up about $6.00.



Wrong. By a lot.


----------



## toadfannc

The author sees an agreement as "inevitable".

http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomvanri...more-eyeballs/


----------



## HDOrlando

It's speculation but again, it's not bad news.


I do feel something will get done and the sooner, the better.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20943076
> 
> 
> Wrong. By a lot.



High or low?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger* /forum/post/20945510
> 
> 
> High or low?



About $5.50 to high. NFLN is typically going for $.50/sub these days.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> About $5.50 to high. NFLN is typically going for $.50/sub these days.



Well then I was given false information. How are you sure about that rate?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20946438
> 
> 
> Well then I was given false information. How are you sure about that rate?



There are many, but here's one.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomvanri...more-eyeballs/


----------



## Nayan

Cable rates go up every year and I know that if they added NFLN and RedZone it would rise. I am okay with that and I expect it. Like I've stated before I know some folks balk at paying for sports programming just like I balk at paying for channels I will never watch but it's a trade-off and we subsidize each other.


On a side note, I have heard smatterings of rumors that Glen Beck, everyone's favorite crier, not only will have his web show but also a cable channel. Whether it will be a subscription one or just one added to the lineup I am not sure as I can't find anything anywhere on this but those who love him have mentioned this. I do know it is a channel available on Roku but nothing official mentioned for cable.


----------



## toadfannc

Just got notice that here in NC ... getting the Weather Channel HD on basic and G4 HD, Cooking Channel HD, and DIY HD on the digital tier-- on Nov 3rd. Yeah!


Now, if only we had the NFL Network and Red Zone ...


----------



## Nayan

Oh man you are getting Jim Cantore in HD instead of me!










J/K







. This gives me hope that maybe we'll get it here by years end. We're with you on the NFLN watch and hopefully soon one of the sides will give us some news either way.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20948633
> 
> 
> Oh man you are getting Jim Cantore in HD instead of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This gives me hope that maybe we'll get it here by years end. We're with you on the NFLN watch and hopefully soon one of the sides will give us some news either way.





maybe, september legal ad?


----------



## HDOrlando

This news furthers my believe were FINALLY getting Weather Channel HD by year's end.


Even though we've had G4 HD since late 2009 and got Cooking HD and DIY HD in Summer of 2010, The Weather Channel HD was something that was added onto systems in late 2008 and early 2009.


It does not sound like a holdover as I've seen NC's HD lineup and it's similar to ours and I also believe it might have been delayed for the same reason as us despite other TWC systems getting it during the month to months.


I would not be shocked if Nov 3 was around the date we finally get it and I'm betting right now that it will be in that September legal notice within the next 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## HDOrlando

I was looking through the TV Blog and saw this from Hal Boedeker.


HAL'S NOTE: Bright House gave me this response on Sept. 2:

We are still working on providing these qualities channels to our valued customers. It is in our plans to have these channels up and running in the near future.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent....html#comments 


My guess is this was a technical problem like the Customer Advocate told iceturkee and to me near future could mean this month as they will originally delayed till September.


To anyone who has CineMax and Showtime, please routinely do "The Trick" on those channels as once video is on them, it means we will get them soon.


I cannot wait to update the chart for those channels. Once they and the HD Sports package channels (Hopefully those launch on time September 30), then we can look ahead to other updates and closing in on 200 HD channels depending on what you count.


----------



## voltaire10

out of the blue I got a letter from BHN yesterday that they are "rolling out a new digital video delivery technology in your area known as SDV." more importantly, it shows 16 channels - mostly HBO's in SD - that will be moved ON OR AFTER SEPTEMBER 12th. Maybe this is the day they are planning to roll out the new HD channels provided that moving these other channels to SDV goes smoothly.


now- why did I get this letter? who knows. it's basically a warning that I need to trade my "unidirectional retail device" in for a bi-directional one. I guess their system and/ors staff don't know what that TA being charged to me is for.


Jason


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20949701
> 
> 
> This news furthers my believe were FINALLY getting Weather Channel HD by year's end.
> 
> 
> Even though we've had G4 HD since late 2009 and got Cooking HD and DIY HD in Summer of 2010, The Weather Channel HD was something that was added onto systems in late 2008 and early 2009.
> 
> 
> It does not sound like a holdover as I've seen NC's HD lineup and it's similar to ours and I also believe it might have been delayed for the same reason as us despite other TWC systems getting it during the month to months.
> 
> 
> I would not be shocked if Nov 3 was around the date we finally get it and I'm betting right now that it will be in that September legal notice within the next 2 1/2 weeks.




i think we are due for one more giant release of hd before the end of the year...either november or december.


----------



## HDOrlando

Voltaire10: Were already past September 12th.


iceturkee: I think so too.


After we get the June 29 HD Update, September 30 Sports Package HD Update and of course, Infomas HD and GMC HD Oct 11, were probably going to get one more update. I'm guessing it will be another carriage agreement cleaner deal where we get a good chunk of the stuff left on the carriage deals.


I definitely think The Weather Channel HD is going to happen by year's end.


After that, I think the next thing on everyone's list on the agreements is more Starz HD and some of those new Encore HD's.


We got the main Encore channels while they were on month to months and other TWC affiliates have gotten Starz channels while on month to month deals so it's possible but not might be likely we get this.


Indieplex and Retroplex are under the Starz umbrella and those who don't have it have MoviePlex. I'm doubtful a new channel can be picked up while on month to months so that's probably a no-go as well.


If no more stuff from the Starz umbrella is being added, your options go to stuff like Nuvo TV HD, RFD-TV HD, HSN HD, QVC HD, Sundance HD (Surprised we have not gotten this yet) and other stuff on those TWC deals listed on the link on my sig.


I also suspect TVLand HD could roll out and maybe even new channels like Chiller HD and Cloo HD which TWC/BHN would likely pick up fast like they did Oxygen HD.


In the end, I'm confident were finally getting The Weather Channel HD and some of the stuff I mentioned. Let's hope everyone gets the goodies they want along with the announcement of NFL Network and NFL RedZone.


----------



## voltaire10

@ HDOrlando:


Sorry for poor wording...I was still in a pre-coffee stupor this a.m. and typing on the ipad. I figured no one reading this forum would have gotten the letter I received (we're all junkies), and what I was trying to convey was that they had a target date of Sept 12 to move a bundle of channels to SDV, which may be to create space for the additional HD channels we've been waiting to get. I didn't try to verify whether the channels they listed were in fact on SDV as of last night. My guess is that they are behind because I got the letter on the 14th advising me of the change on the 12th or later. IF I had a unidirectional box, then presumably I would have already lost all of my HBO's, which I pay extra for, until I updated my box -- If that were the case, then thanks for the heads-up BHN!!!


Jason


----------



## HDOrlando

voltaire10,


It happens.


Ahh! That definitely could be a hint.


I'm still hoping were getting the June 29 update and hopefully the September 30 one will be on time.


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
voltaire10,


It happens.


Ahh! That definitely could be a hint.


I'm still hoping were getting the June 29 update and hopefully the September 30 one will be on time.
i got the same letter as voltaire10 today.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'll probably look in my mail.


----------



## voltaire10

Iceturkee: I'm wondering if I got the letter because I have a cablecard on my account...are you in the same boat?


Jason


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/20954046
> 
> 
> Iceturkee: I'm wondering if I got the letter because I have a cablecard on my account...are you in the same boat?
> 
> 
> Jason



yep, i have a cable card and a tuning adapter for my tivo premiere. no doubt, that's why we got the letter!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20954220
> 
> 
> yep, i have a cable card and a tuning adapter for my tivo premiere. no doubt, that's why we got the letter!



Then I should be getting one also. I have a Moxi with a CableCARD and TA.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/20952503
> 
> 
> out of the blue I got a letter from BHN yesterday that they are "rolling out a new digital video delivery technology in your area known as SDV." more importantly, it shows 16 channels - mostly HBO's in SD - that will be moved ON OR AFTER SEPTEMBER 12th. Maybe this is the day they are planning to roll out the new HD channels provided that moving these other channels to SDV goes smoothly.
> 
> 
> now- why did I get this letter? who knows. it's basically a warning that I need to trade my "unidirectional retail device" in for a bi-directional one. I guess their system and/ors staff don't know what that TA being charged to me is for.
> 
> 
> Jason



There was a notice sent out here in North Texas from TWC that they are moving 121 SD channels to SDV october 3rd.


----------



## HDOrlando

Speaking of SDV, I have not had any problems in about a month except for the Tampa Bay when Baynews9 was down?


How's SDV for everyone else lately?


It's possible the fixes I read about on another forum are possibly panning out.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20957135
> 
> 
> Speaking of SDV, I have not had any problems in about a month except for the Tampa Bay when Baynews9 was down?
> 
> 
> How's SDV for everyone else lately?
> 
> 
> It's possible the fixes I read about on another forum are possibly panning out.



Here in North Texas they use the Bigband SDV system and lately I have not noticed compression artifacts on HD channels that are switched. I know one that was really bad at night was Cartoon Network HD.


Anyone in orlando had an issue with SDV where late at night sometimes SDV channels fail to tune?


----------



## dsinger

Yes. I am breaking in a new TV before calibration and leaving it on 24 hours a day. Had HBO on last night and several times my Tivo Premiere gave a black screen with the hit select again message. Doing that or turning the SDV box off & on would bring the signal back with good quality but it would go out again later. Normally wouldn't be watching 24 hours so may not have noticed it before.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/20957145
> 
> 
> Here in North Texas they use the Bigband SDV system and lately I have not noticed compression artifacts on HD channels that are switched. I know one that was really bad at night was Cartoon Network HD.
> 
> 
> Anyone in orlando had an issue with SDV where late at night sometimes SDV channels fail to tune?



i do. i leave my tv on all night to help me sleep so there are times i have to grab the remote to hit select to get the pic back. but in fairness to the tuning adapter, i have similar problems with the samsung box too on switched digital channels.



hd, i had a problem with my ta a couple of weeks ago because we lost power for about 35 minutes. it was hell to get it working again. took me about 30 minutes.


----------



## toadfannc

Got this from Peter Stern (Chief Strategy Officer, TWC) today:


"_Hi. We don't publicly discuss the status of ongoing negotiations with programmers. What I can say is that we're sports fans, too, and would love to get something done. We just need to find a way to do it that is fair for all our customers_."


I guess the good news is that he didn't say "no". The bad news (in my opinion) is that the implication is that they currently consider what the NFL is offering as unfair.


----------



## iceturkee

reading a few tweets from rich eisen thursday night gave me the impression nothing was imminent!



at this point in time, i put the bulk of blame on time warner since all other major cable providers have nfl network and red zone!!!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20957659
> 
> 
> reading a few tweets from rich eisen thursday night gave me the impression nothing was imminent!
> 
> 
> 
> at this point in time, i put the bulk of blame on time warner since all other major cable providers have nfl network and red zone!!!



Yep, me too.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kev and Turkee: The most common time for the SDV to go down is late at night.


It has not happened for me lately.


ON NFLN, not good news but at least it's not a "No".


I just wish all customers were sports fans like us.


----------



## HDOrlando

On another note, I updated the chart to reflect the announcement of TV Japan HD for TWC NYC.


----------



## Nayan

Okay, so the way I see it is maybe no NFLN and yes to Jim Cantore? I really can't wait to see this months legal notice. Hopefully we can get a big add for the end of the year, like maybe more Starz! and a few more niche channels. I'd love to end it on a really high note!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


So would I.


I feel The Weather Channel HD and if they could do the Starz HD, that would be great.


Those are the two main things we have in SD but not HD.


Then, we move on to more lower end (QVC, HSN, Maybe Chiller, Cloo, etc) national HD channels, some more stuff for Movie Pass (Sony Movie channel, Shorts) and maybe more HD OD while we wait on the hopeful addition of NFL Network and for others, the return of HDNet.


The last week of September, please post if there is no notice Wed-Fri. I'm really feeling the Weather Channel HD by this time in two weeks.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20957643
> 
> 
> Got this from Peter Stern (Chief Strategy Officer, TWC) today:
> 
> 
> "_Hi. We don't publicly discuss the status of ongoing negotiations with programmers. What I can say is that we're sports fans, too, and would love to get something done. We just need to find a way to do it that is fair for all our customers_."
> 
> 
> I guess the good news is that he didn't say "no". The bad news (in my opinion) is that the implication is that they currently consider what the NFL is offering as unfair.



Sounds like, not a "no." However, TWC MIGHT have wavered on the Sports Pass Only Demand for NFL Network. That might have gotten them talking to NFL, and the companies are now on civil terms.


It might come down to how many dollars or cents they are away from an agreement, and can they reach a compromise on their definition of "fair?"


Jack


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like, not a "no." However, TWC MIGHT have wavered on the Sports Pass Only Demand for NFL Network. That might have gotten them talking to NFL, and the companies are now on civil terms.
> 
> 
> It might come down to how many dollars or cents they are away from an agreement, and can they reach a compromise on their definition of "fair."
> 
> 
> Jack



Hopin so.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's my feeling too. If they did not back off their Sports Tier demand, they probably wouldn't be talking.


It does seem like the two sides are stuck though over price.


Were all hoping a deal gets reached and the sides can find middle ground. We've all got to keep the pressure on.


----------



## Satch Man

Does anyone know when Chiller HD is coming out? Has it launched any place?


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,


It was first teased as coming to Direct TV over 3-4 years ago.


I saw a Chiller commercial on MSNBC about a year ago that was in 16:9 HD but no mention of Chiller HD.


When you go through the list of channels that have yet to launch in HD, Chiller is up there on the list along with it's cooperate sibling Cloo.


I'm hopeful that both will launch soon and both would likely appear on BHN/TWC systems within 3 months as all the HD stuff from the major companies gets picked up quickly outside of The Weather Channel HD which was previously on the month to months.


It would be great to finally have those Friday night movies on Chiller in HD.


----------



## chdwil

SDV channels will go black after a few hours of no activity. So if you or no one else on your node request that frequency the head end will terminate the broadcast. Changing channels or powering on and off starts the cycle over. That's how bandwidth is saved.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20960758
> 
> 
> SDV channels will go black after a few hours of no activity. So if you or no one else on your node request that frequency the head end will terminate the broadcast. Changing channels or powering on and off starts the cycle over. That's how bandwidth is saved.



That works most of the time and then sometimes late at night very rarely the SDV channels start acting up and only select few SDV channels work as if the SDV QAM pool got overloaded all at once and SDV server does not release exisisting non tuned SDV channels for a little while and then all of a sudden slowly the SDV channels start working again. This has been reported in different areas of North Texas on TWC and at first people thought it was maintenance but it kept happening in various nodes widespread but not in major pockets.


chdwil how many QAMs does Central florida have allocated for SDV? Here in North Texas there are 16 QAMs allocated for SDV and possibly more soon as they are reclaiming about 12 QAMs on october 3rd when they move 121 SD Channels over to SDV a lot of regular SD channels and almost all of the premium channel SD version except for the main versions of HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Showtime, and TMC. Two channels that I noticed were absent from the list sent out were boomerang and pbs kids sprout. Chdwl and HDOrlando what do yall think of the list:
http://www.arlingtontx.gov/broadcast...ces_090111.pdf 


The system I am on is 860MHz with motorola boxes we even have the DCX3400M and DCX3200M multiroom DVR system from motorola with navigator.


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That works most of the time and then sometimes late at night very rarely the SDV channels start acting up and only select few SDV channels work as if the SDV QAM pool got overloaded all at once and SDV server does not release exisisting non tuned SDV channels for a little while and then all of a sudden slowly the SDV channels start working again. This has been reported in different areas of North Texas on TWC and at first people thought it was maintenance but it kept happening in various nodes widespread but not in major pockets.
> 
> 
> chdwil how many QAMs does Central florida have allocated for SDV? Here in North Texas there are 16 QAMs allocated for SDV and possibly more soon as they are reclaiming about 12 QAMs on october 3rd when they move 121 SD Channels over to SDV a lot of regular SD channels and almost all of the premium channel SD version except for the main versions of HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Showtime, and TMC. Two channels that I noticed were absent from the list sent out were boomerang and pbs kids sprout. Chdwl and HDOrlando what do yall think of the list:
> http://www.arlingtontx.gov/broadcast...ces_090111.pdf
> 
> 
> The system I am on is 860MHz with motorola boxes we even have the DCX3400M and DCX3200M multiroom DVR system from motorola with navigator.



Our system is capable of a 1000. MHz but only utilizes 750. Still a lot of 750 mhz amps out there. As far as the number of sdv freqs I am not completely sure as to the number total. I will research it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20961665
> 
> 
> Our system is capable of a 1000. MHz but only utilizes 750. Still a lot of 750 mhz amps out there. As far as the number of sdv freqs I am not completely sure as to the number total. I will research it.



We were a wierd system when TWC took over from comcast parts of the system were 550MHz dual line(four cities including the Big D) others 750MHz (most outlying areas) and a small part was 860MHz and then it took from 2006 to end of 2008 to get the whole system up to 860MHz most of the line gear is motorola with some CCOR drop in replacement Trunk Amps(old magnovox housings) at least in my area these are in place of the BT trunk amps that motorola has seen some of these too. I noticed that they replaced one of the old magnovox housings with a brand new CCOR trunk amp in a neighboring city on the arial lines. Matter of fact that city to the north of me has a lot of CCOR Amps but has motorola MBs, and LEs. I am guessing they only use CCOR stuff for what is already installed as the system is mostly motorola so if a CCOR amp breaks a CCOR amp replaces it and if a motorola amp breaks a motorola amp replaces it?


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20959740
> 
> 
> Hopin so.



I still think it is likely a deal gets done. This is the first year that both TWC/BHN/NFL have not done the traditional accusation/denial rituals with press releases at customers; expense.


My hunch is that things are going well, and we will have a deal with NFL Network/Redzone on TWC/BH systems, but not before, approximately the first week of November to the day before the first live NFL game on NFL Network.


It might be an issue of "Now or Never." Both companies I think realize that, and are working to get this done.


Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

We all hope so and maybe this will be the year.


I just want some closure here.


----------



## iceturkee

cable out for about 90 minutes this morning, argh! at least, i got someone in tech support to tell me there was an outtage in the area.


----------



## HDOrlando

Outages always suck. Did you try to get like a $1 service credit?


----------



## iceturkee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* 
Outages always suck. Did you try to get like a $1 service credit?


nope, not worth it!


----------



## Nayan

I agree. A buck really isn't much when you're paying quite a bit to begin with. I have in the past managed to get a couple of benefits, though it's been because of a huge issue lasting more than 12 hours , like my neighbors cutting the line when cutting their trees and knocking my service out.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Some dumbass neighbors you have.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20967842
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Some dumbass neighbors you have.



A whole new meaning to "hey y'all watch this"


----------



## feb1003

Second week of football commin to an end, that i refuse to watch untill a deal is done between nfl and twc [brighthouse]. Also tomarrow im canceling sportpass with brighthouse , I'll will added back when deal is made. I know $7.00 is nothing in the big scale, but its by way of protesting, If it wasnt for my family i would cancel cable all together. I JUST WONDER WHY BRIGHTHOUSE HAS TO DO WHAT TWC SAYS!


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003,


It sounds like World Fishing Network HD might have been done on their own.


I still think a deal can happen but like you know, I want one before those 8 games start.


Cancelling Sports Pass is a good self-protest. It's not an option for me as I like yes and the Outdoor channels especially WFN.


We just have to hope that something is eventually going to get done and I'm still hopeful.


----------



## toadfannc

Caught a little NFL Red Zone yesterday on my wife's iPhone (she has Verizon). Awesome. I can see how people have become addicted to it.


So frustrated that we don't have it. If they do get an agreement in November ... I'll then become frustrated that we missed RZ for two-thirds of the season.


At this point, I'm pessimistic. The only glimmer of hope is that the NFL hasn't come out with a comment. If I recall, at this point last season-- the NFL did release an announcement about not being able to have a TWC agreement. Time Warner has hunkered down on this. You can't get anything from them these days ... even the "we're in negotiations" uncommital comments have disappeared.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20968966
> 
> 
> Caught a little NFL Red Zone yesterday on my wife's iPhone (she has Verizon). Awesome. I can see how people have become addicted to it.
> 
> 
> So frustrated that we don't have it. If they do get an agreement in November ... I'll then become frustrated that we missed RZ for two-thirds of the season.
> 
> 
> At this point, I'm pessimistic. The only glimmer of hope is that the NFL hasn't come out with a comment. If I recall, at this point last season-- the NFL did release an announcement about not being able to have a TWC agreement. Time Warner has hunkered down on this. You can't get anything from them these days ... even the "we're in negotiations" uncommital comments have disappeared.





i'm buying a friends galaxy tab that has 3g with verizon. i wonder if i will be able to watch red zone and nfl network on it?


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feb1003* /forum/post/20968245
> 
> 
> Second week of football commin to an end, that i refuse to watch untill a deal is done between nfl and twc [brighthouse]. Also tomarrow im canceling sportpass with brighthouse , I'll will added back when deal is made. I know $7.00 is nothing in the big scale, but its by way of protesting, If it wasnt for my family i would cancel cable all together. I JUST WONDER WHY BRIGHTHOUSE HAS TO DO WHAT TWC SAYS!



Does anyone know why BH is connected to TWC if BH is not owned by TWC?


----------



## Nayan

Right now, with the announcement of the messing up of Netflix, I am on the fence whether to keep it or go back to full premiums with BH. One big thing I have to take in consideration is the cost. I can't find the prices on the BH site so I am hoping some nice, kind soul could give me an idea of how much the whole bundle would be? I know Starz! was $13 by itself but I am not sure if you get a discount for having them all. I am not even sure if they are worth having, but I do like movies so it's a hard choice for me.


----------



## HDOrlando

wjim: I think it was part of the deal when TWC sold off some units. Not having NFL Network sucks but we do have it pretty good otherwise.


Nayan: I'm not sure if this applies to Starz but I think it costs like $15 bucks for HBO and then if you add another like Cinemax or Showtime/TMC it's an extra $5 each. Starz should definitely be on that deal especially given how they only have one HD channel on BHN.


What sucks is I have HBO, Movie Pass, Sports Pass and get no discount. If I got Cinemax or Showtime/TMC it would be cheaper than each of the later.


It's nice you can get a discount. I do wish they would list prices on the site.


It's been kind of quiet here for the past couple of days with nothing imminent on NFL Network and 1 1/2 weeks till our next notice.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


I checked the BHN Bakersfield lineup and those new channels Game 3-9 HD and Team 2-9 HD launched there.


They were delayed for TWC NYC which gave me some worries they could be delayed but it gives me hope they will launch on time a week from Friday.


Once those and our June 29 HD update finally comes (They said September), we can be confident other updates will launch on time and look ahead.


For the record, I do not think anyone gives a crap about what were getting October 11.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20977064
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> I checked the BHN Bakersfield lineup and those new channels Game 3-9 HD and Team 2-9 HD launched there.
> 
> 
> They were delayed for TWC NYC which gave me some worries they could be delayed but it gives me hope they will launch on time a week from Friday.
> 
> 
> Once those and our June 29 HD update finally comes (They said September), we can be confident other updates will launch on time and look ahead.
> 
> 
> For the record, I do not think anyone gives a crap about what were getting October 11.





i was able to do a google search and learned the transition for the new hd sports channels was completed last friday so we should be good to go next week....just in time for hockey [email protected]


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why BH is connected to TWC if BH is not owned by TWC?



Advance Newhouse owns Bright House. Bright House owns and maintains the cable plant (all of the cable, fiber optic, head ends, equipment, etc). TWC negotiates on behalf of Bright House for programming and provides the Road Runner service.


Advance Newhouse contracted Time Warner to maintain the system back in the 90's and early 00's. But Time Warner never owned the system. Advance Newhouse decided they wanted to run the system and created Bright House.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: Can you please link me to where you found it? I'm going to have my boxes switched out before then.


chdwil: Thank you for clearing that up. I've always been confused about it. All I really knew was TWC did the deals. I'm very satisfied with that part and I'll be very happy if we get NFLN.


----------



## iceturkee

hd go to www.tsq.com . its a memo to affiliates outlining the new channels and the conversion to mpeg4. it listed 9/16 as the date the conversion was to be completed.


if the link doesn't pull it up...google in demand adding sports channels. that's how i found the memo.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/20977338
> 
> 
> Advance Newhouse owns Bright House. Bright House owns and maintains the cable plant (all of the cable, fiber optic, head ends, equipment, etc). TWC negotiates on behalf of Bright House for programming and provides the Road Runner service.
> 
> 
> Advance Newhouse contracted Time Warner to maintain the system back in the 90's and early 00's. But Time Warner never owned the system. Advance Newhouse decided they wanted to run the system and created Bright House.



Thanks for the info, I am just like everyone else I just want the NFLN


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: I think they took it down and I cannot get it.


It's ok though. I've got to switch out my boxes and maybe I can start doing "The Trick" before a week from Friday.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20980855
> 
> 
> iceturkee: I think they took it down and I cannot get it.
> 
> 
> It's ok though. I've got to switch out my boxes and maybe I can start doing "The Trick" before a week from Friday.



hmm, i found it this morning but it was in a google search for in demand adding sports channels, bottom of first page.


----------



## HDOrlando

Tried but no luck.


It's no biggie. I just want them to launch on time.


----------



## kevin120

TWC North Texas added channels 926 and 927 which are both showing the gameplan schedule along with espn radio audio.


TWC in the northeast is showing two new college football channels in the sports pass related? :


channels 1551 and 1552

http://www.timewarnercable.com/north...3&Image1=&Zip=


----------



## HDOrlando

I do not see it yet.


I'll let you know if they pop up Kevin.


Is there anything new on you guys getting LongHorn Network?


I'm hoping we will hear some good news this season about NFL Network soon.


----------



## Nayan

Maybe they plan to add more regional sports channels? The ESPN audio though is a surprise, but it makes sense if you have a device that you watch ESPN with and what you want to see isn't on so you can listen instead. I've been glued to all the Rays games, so it all comes in handy.

I will cry if they don't make it to postseason


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'm a Yankees fan but I admire what the Rays have done despite their payroll and all the players they lost from last season.


Here is a great article posted on the AVS News Thread about NFL RedZone.


Sounds like a real rush that can blow you away.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20983350


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/20985899
> 
> 
> Maybe they plan to add more regional sports channels? The ESPN audio though is a surprise, but it makes sense if you have a device that you watch ESPN with and what you want to see isn't on so you can listen instead. I've been glued to all the Rays games, so it all comes in handy.
> 
> I will cry if they don't make it to postseason



well the channels are identical to what the ESPN PPV channels show when there is no programing on them. I can see them and they are encrypted and they are right next to the ESPN PPV channels and the special events channel that we just had split from FSN + so now it is ESPN PPV 920-925, 926-927, and Special Events PPV 928.


I think I found some info about those special channels they appear to be ESPN3 exclusive game channels for the games to be shown on TV.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/East/...0&MarketID=144


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20985948
> 
> 
> Nayan: I'm a Yankees fan but I admire what the Rays have done despite their payroll and all the players they lost from last season.
> 
> 
> Here is a great article posted on the AVS News Thread about NFL RedZone.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a real rush that can blow you away.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20983350



i actually may have access to this real soon and not thanks to time warner. i'm buying a friends galaxy tab that has never been activated. he has used it in wi fi mode only. its verizon and i see i can download the nfl mobile app which might give me access to the thursday night games plus red zone.


since verizon supports prepaid data access for tablets, well you figure it out.....


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I'll let you know if they pop up. It's possible that they will. Nothing via "The Trick" around those though.


Iceturkee: Lucky dog.


----------



## toadfannc

Now, if this is true ... we could be getting somewhere.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...-rss&FEEDNAME=


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20988382
> 
> 
> Now, if this is true ... we could be getting somewhere.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...-rss&FEEDNAME=




that is very encouraging!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/20986157
> 
> 
> i actually may have access to this real soon and not thanks to time warner. i'm buying a friends galaxy tab that has never been activated. he has used it in wi fi mode only. its verizon and i see i can download the nfl mobile app which might give me access to the thursday night games plus red zone.
> 
> 
> since verizon supports prepaid data access for tablets, well you figure it out.....




actually, i just checked. it appears i need to get the preimium nfl app to get nfl network and red zone. will cost ten bucks a month. worth it to me, unless twc does, in fact, gets us nfl network!


----------



## HDOrlando

Guys,


We had all had faith something could happen and based on the signs (no bashing each other and still in talks) it appears things are indeed close.


The sooner the better and I'll be so happy when a deal gets deal.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20990033
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> We had all had faith something could happen and based on the signs (no bashing each other and still in talks) it appears things are indeed close.
> 
> 
> The sooner the better and I'll be so happy when a deal gets deal.



I think one thing the could be hold is basic tier placement as in Socal TWC has the choice and variety tiers and maybe the NFL Network wants both tiers covered and maybe TWC is still deciding where to put redzone either as a $50add on or as part of the sports tier.


Looks like a deal is very close.


Still no update on the longhorn network but think that will become a big issue once again next month with the texas vs. kansas game only on the LHN except for in Kansas.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think it will be Digital Basic but they could try and get creative to get the cost down a tad more.


My feeling is they will go Sports Pass for RedZone. It would suck if they made it a $50 addition.


Here's hoping a deal will get done well in advance of those 8 games.


Let's hope that game gets more urgency for TWC to get you guys LongHorn Network. It would be a good addition to our Sports Pass.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20990361
> 
> 
> I think it will be Digital Basic but they could try and get creative to get the cost down a tad more.
> 
> 
> My feeling is they will go Sports Pass for RedZone. It would suck if they made it a $50 addition.
> 
> 
> Here's hoping a deal will get done well in advance of those 8 games.
> 
> 
> Let's hope that game gets more urgency for TWC to get you guys LongHorn Network. It would be a good addition to our Sports Pass.





if it does, you can say thanks


----------



## Satch Man

The BEST NEWS regarding progress between TWC/NFL Network:

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...-rss&FEEDNAME= 


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

If it does, iceturkee's hunch will indeed be right and I will say thanks. He also gets to be this thread's MVP for a bit. I'm sure Nayan won't mind.


Who knows maybe a deal will get done within the week and then a week from today, we get our monthly notice with The Weather Channel HD. I'd be so happy.


Satch: That's what were discussing above.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20990927
> 
> 
> If it does, iceturkee's hunch will indeed be right and I will say thanks. He also gets to be this thread's MVP for a bit. I'm sure Nayan won't mind.
> 
> 
> Who knows maybe a deal will get done within the week and then a week from today, we get our monthly notice with The Weather Channel HD. I'd be so happy.
> 
> 
> Satch: That's what were discussing above.



Thanks!


I was pretty sure that URL was already being discussed.



> Quote:
> I think one thing the could be hold is basic tier placement as in Socal TWC has the choice and variety tiers and maybe the NFL Network wants both tiers covered and maybe TWC is still deciding where to put redzone either as a $50add on or as part of the sports tier.



Where are we getting $50 for one channel? If it was an optional Season Pass thingy, but that would not be very economical to do that. None of the other operators do that. My guess is NFL on Digital Basic/Standard and Red Zone on Sports Pass. No one will pay $50 for Red Zone. Red Zone is designed to supplement the NFL Network as an optional sports channel, while NFL Network would be a part of expanded digital basic,


Jack


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20990927
> 
> 
> If it does, iceturkee's hunch will indeed be right and I will say thanks. He also gets to be this thread's MVP for a bit. I'm sure Nayan won't mind.
> 
> 
> Who knows maybe a deal will get done within the week and then a week from today, we get our monthly notice with The Weather Channel HD. I'd be so happy.
> 
> 
> Satch: That's what were discussing above.



hd, turkee is female


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch: I believe Verizon offered RedZone that way at least at first. Not sure how they do it now.


Iceturkee: Wow! I never knew and do apologize.


A lot of ladies I know are not big on HDTV and it's great that we have two (Nayan) on this thread that are.


That NFL Network news has me anxious. I want it to happen soon.


Please give us an exact prediction date hunch Ms. or Mrs. Turkee.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Is NBC's Lookback programming always mono? I was checking out the Thursday lineup late Thursday night and they were all center channel mono only (HD 1020). I guess I'll check out the On Demand versions which in the past are often not 5.1 and are just 2-channel (I don't know what they are this time). I don't get why it's so difficult to preserve good audio on these services. It's not like there's a huge bandwidth difference.... anyway end rant... just find it stupid how audio always seems to get short shrift.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Satch: I believe Verizon offered RedZone that way at least at first. Not sure how they do it now.
> 
> 
> Iceturkee: Wow! I never knew and do apologize.
> 
> 
> A lot of ladies I know are not big on HDTV and it's great that we have two (Nayan) on this thread that are.
> 
> 
> That NFL Network news has me anxious. I want it to happen soon.
> 
> 
> Please give us an exact prediction date hunch Ms. or Mrs. Turkee.



Me too (anxious). Would love to have RZ on Sunday (wishful thinkin).


Really hope this is not a red herring.


----------



## Nayan

Yeah Kevin, it is







. I don't know why either and like you said it doesn't take up much bandwidth. All the other shows I use Lookback on are usually 5.1 so I have no clue why NBC does this to us, unless it's a WESH problem but if it was then you'd have no 5.1 at all. It's frustrating.


I am so hoping we'll have some good news on the NFL front like the rest of you are! And it is nice to have another female here on board! We're representin'


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: It's nervewracking waiting for news.


I remember when Big Ten Network got done a few years ago. It suddenly appeared on our channel guide in SD in the overnight hours on a Saturday.


I'm assuming both NFLN and NFLRZ would launch in HD as well when it happens.


Like everyone, I cannot wait for this to get done.


----------



## iceturkee

HD, its ms turkee. i believe i said we would have it before the first thursday night game this season so i'll say no later than october 31.


as for me, hopefully, i'll be enjoying it on my tab a week from sunday!!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I know you said that but was wondering if you had an exact date in mind given the new developments?


----------



## captaincl

I'm surprised I can't find anything mentioned here about the software update done to my Explorer 8300HD DVR box about 3 days ago. This new version is buggy as hell! Never mind that it failed to record 2 shows from last night for no reason... while I had a prerecorded show I was watching on pause... while on the phone... after 30 min... it decided to start playing by itself again... and NO this was not a live feed paused... it was an actual DVR recording... that should NEVER start playing by itself. Anyone else gotten the upgrade yet???


I hated the 8300HDC box so have stuck with this older box. My brother has a samsung... but it is incredibly slow in the menu's. What the best box for storage capacity and capability that BHN has right now? That way if I go to the service center on Monday and want to switch out my box... what model should I ask for?


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/20991971
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I can't find anything mentioned here about the software update done to my Explorer 8300HD DVR box about 3 days ago. This new version is buggy as hell! Never mind that it failed to record 2 shows from last night for no reason... while I had a prerecorded show I was watching on pause... while on the phone... after 30 min... it decided to start playing by itself again... and NO this was not a live feed paused... it was an actual DVR recording... that should NEVER start playing by itself. Anyone else gotten the upgrade yet???



I got it and it's horrible. I guess they want me to put my issues with the previous version into perspective, because this is a whole new world of suck.


I hate that I can't access the menu after a recorded show ends. You have to either delete, save, or restart. I would prefer to go to the menu since if I just save it and I have two shows recording, I am now forced to watch one of the two shows in progress and potentially see some spoilers. So, now I have to choose to restart just so I can access the menu.


They added a 4x fast forward option, which is fine.


But, yeah, it is buggy as hell. I've already seen it recording shows without the red REC indicator on the display. Tonight, it seeemed like it was recording Fringe since it listed it in the list from 9-10 even though it didn't say it was recording. Well, it turns out it wasn't. Not that that hasn't happened before.


Just had to do a reboot while trying to watch Fringe on the other DVR since it seemed to continually have some kind of drop out on and off....


They better have a Plan B. So far, this is the worst update yet.


----------



## captaincl

I'm curious if this is an issue cause I have an older box... the 8300... should I update to a new box? Are these issues on the new boxes?


----------



## brtb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/20991971
> 
> 
> I'm surprised I can't find anything mentioned here about the software update done to my Explorer 8300HD DVR box about 3 days ago. This new version is buggy as hell! Never mind that it failed to record 2 shows from last night for no reason... while I had a prerecorded show I was watching on pause... while on the phone... after 30 min... it decided to start playing by itself again... and NO this was not a live feed paused... it was an actual DVR recording... that should NEVER start playing by itself. Anyone else gotten the upgrade yet???
> 
> 
> I hated the 8300HDC box so have stuck with this older box. My brother has a samsung... but it is incredibly slow in the menu's. What the best box for storage capacity and capability that BHN has right now? That way if I go to the service center on Monday and want to switch out my box... what model should I ask for?



I'm guessing that whatever that update was, it hit my 3250HDs also. I have a MythTV-based homebrew DVR hooked up to one of them and it sends channel change commands over the Firewire port - now it's switching to the wrong channel 9 out of 10 times, and totally ignoring the power-on sequence. Tried both boxes with the same results. Yuck.


Anybody know what other models have working Firewire I could go pick up and try? Just didn't want to resort to an IR sender if I could help it. Thanks!


----------



## HDClown

I haven't get track of boxes for about a year now, but I went from an 8300HD to an 8640HDC and I haven't had any complaints.


I think there may be some new Samsung boxes as well with alrger HDD's. Dig through this thread (start at end and work backwards): http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=723830


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> I know you said that but was wondering if you had an exact date in mind given the new developments?



Here's a wet blanket on yesterday's positive NY Post story. Apparently, Sports Business Journal is stating "a deal is not imminent". Also, take a look at the comments below the story. This guy (Pete Daugherty) considers the content of the NY Post article as "not credible".


Don't know about you guys, but I'm getting sick of the ups and downs of this whole situation.

http://blog.timesunion.com/sportsmed...-no-news/7776/


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20993300
> 
> 
> Here's a wet blanket on yesterday's positive NY Post story. Apparently, Sports Business Journal is stating "a deal is not imminent". Also, take a look at the comments below the story. This guy (Pete Daugherty) considers the content of the NY Post article as "not credible".
> 
> 
> Don't know about you guys, but I'm getting sick of the ups and downs of this whole situation.
> 
> http://blog.timesunion.com/sportsmed...-no-news/7776/





toad, as a retired reporter, i would have felt much better if that story had beein in the ny times and not the post. isn't that newspaper owned by rupert murdoch? if so, he doesn't have any crediability left after his current scandal.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> toad, as a retired reporter, i would have felt much better if that story had beein in the ny times and not the post. isn't that newspaper owned by rupert murdoch? if so, he doesn't have any crediability left after his current scandal.



Yeah. It's got me thinking that our bubble from yesterday may (again) be burst. I'm frickin sick of getting my hopes up only to be let down. Frustrated.


----------



## toadfannc

I emailed the Sports Business Journal guy directly (re: TWC/NFLN progress). His reply ...


"Let's put it this way...the two sides are talking, which is encouraging. But

they really are no closer than they were at the beginning of last season. Or

the season before that. Or the season before that.

The stalemate could end today if one side or another submits a proposal that

the other side finds acceptable. That's not out of the question: NFL Network

made concessions to get on Mediacom and Charter earlier this summer.

I would say that the two sides have made "progress." But nobody I've

contacted would describe that progress as "substantial."


Optimistic yesterday ... today-- not so much. Crap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heyitsme

I'm glad you posted something my normally stable samsung box started acting strange this week. I didn't notice any update, but the box has been just less stable. Programs freezing, recordings not working, etc.


----------



## captaincl

It is less stable... the most noticeable differences are the addition of x4 FF... the new screen at the end of watching a recording... which oddly looks out of place like it's half off the bottom of the screen... and the screen saver that now appears with a BHN logo after inactivity on an 8300HD box which now looks like what the 8300HDC boxes did.


----------



## the64gto

I noticed that my 8300 has changed. One thing, when pressing the Guide button, would bring up the program menu, one more press and it would go away. Now the second press brings up the Favorites menu, one more again makes it go away. The save/delete/replay option now takes up the bottom screen.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20994076
> 
> 
> I emailed the Sports Business Journal guy directly (re: TWC/NFLN progress). His reply ...
> 
> 
> "Let's put it this way...the two sides are talking, which is encouraging. But
> 
> they really are no closer than they were at the beginning of last season. Or
> 
> the season before that. Or the season before that.
> 
> The stalemate could end today if one side or another submits a proposal that
> 
> the other side finds acceptable. That's not out of the question: NFL Network
> 
> made concessions to get on Mediacom and Charter earlier this summer.
> 
> I would say that the two sides have made "progress." But nobody I've
> 
> contacted would describe that progress as "substantial."
> 
> 
> Optimistic yesterday ... today-- not so much. Crap!!!!!!!!!



Maybe the only thing that is true from the NYP article is that TWC has conceded to allow NFL Network off the Sports Tier, but is no closer on price, or anything else.


When you have two sides like this at opposing ends, the truth is usually somewhere in the middle of the road.


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

If they have moved off their sports tier stance, that's progress.


This probably goes up until when those 8 games start but this is frustrating.


----------



## Nayan

I know I would like to have it before they begin showing their Thursday games but even if they come to a decision and it's not added until then I'll just be glad to finally have the darn thing! We've all waited long enough







.


----------



## xxfury2xx

I was wondering if any of you here have a logitech revue (google tv)? If so, what cable box are you using? My Explorer 4250HDC isn't playing very well with the revue.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'll be relieved as well. I'd like this to be over just like I want to finally see a Weather Channel HD announcement next week.


----------



## ddeloach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/20995122
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you here have a logitech revue (google tv)? If so, what cable box are you using? My Explorer 4250HDC isn't playing very well with the revue.



The Samsungs work well for me.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20991245
> 
> 
> Satch: I believe Verizon offered RedZone that way at least at first. Not sure how they do it now.
> 
> 
> Iceturkee: Wow! I never knew and do apologize.
> 
> 
> A lot of ladies I know are not big on HDTV and it's great that we have two (Nayan) on this thread that are.
> 
> 
> That NFL Network news has me anxious. I want it to happen soon.
> 
> 
> Please give us an exact prediction date hunch Ms. or Mrs. Turkee.



Make that three ladies. I am a lady too!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya68 is definitely around and it's great to see ya.


I'm not sure if were ever going to get Boomerang but I suspect that can be worked into the deal the next time the Turner Networks are up for a new deal. This could also be when Tru TV comes off the month to months.


Then again, we are getting a notice this week and you never know if we could unexpectedly get Boomerang although were all hoping for Weather Channel HD.


----------



## Maya68

That would make my day! I always keep my fingers crossed when I see the announcements. Maybe one day Boomerang, maybe one day... *sigh*  In the meantime, I am also hoping for more football channels! I am at least grateful that BHN shows the UCF games for those times I can't attend in person.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya,


You never know. It will likely be in the front section of the paper Wednesday, Thursday or Friday with the later the most likely.


Besides NFL Network, there is not many more Football channels left to add.


The only ones I can think of are LongHorn Network and MTN which I believe is part-time.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20998791
> 
> 
> Maya,
> 
> 
> You never know. It will likely be in the front section of the paper Wednesday, Thursday or Friday with the later the most likely.
> 
> 
> Besides NFL Network, there is not many more Football channels left to add.
> 
> 
> The only ones I can think of are LongHorn Network and MTN which I believe is part-time.



mountain is full time. their hd had been part time. but shortly after i left directv, i heard rumblings they were going full time hd.


changing subject, i believe the pentagon channel has now gone hd and could be popping up for us shortly.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I did not know that on Mountain.


I think Pentagon could be a possibility for even this week's notice.


We could get a one or two channel update this week but you figure that were probably due for an 8-10 channel HD update by year's end which will likely be a cleanup like the notice we got at the end of April and before that December of last year.


After The Weather Channel and the addition of more Starz HD with the later not feeling likely, were left with a channel list that is mostly a cleanup.


Pentagon probably happens though in an update before the year and I can see Sundance, HSN, QVC and maybe some other things joining it.


We shall see. I'm anxiously awaiting the notice this week.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/20998576
> 
> 
> Maya68 is definitely around and it's great to see ya.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if were ever going to get Boomerang but I suspect that can be worked into the deal the next time the Turner Networks are up for a new deal. This could also be when Tru TV comes off the month to months.
> 
> 
> Then again, we are getting a notice this week and you never know if we could unexpectedly get Boomerang although were all hoping for Weather Channel HD.



I can not believe boomerang is not carried in Orlando on Bright House. TWC added boomerang and Cnn International to the North Texas lineup about a little over a month after the TWC/Comcast aquistion deal of Adelphia was completed after Comcast traded the North Texas system with TWC. We got a lot new channels in that update including CNBC world and they swapped some spanish channels out with new ones which we pretty much regained those back this year and some.


----------



## HDOrlando

It is weird. Just like how we still do not have Weather Channel HD.


We did not have GSN until a little over a year ago either and after we got that, we were one of the first to get the HD version.


----------



## PeterLewis

@ Kev,


For what its worth ,we do have Boomerang OnDemand here in Orlando...


Granted its the Flinstones,Power Puff Girls,Jetson's,Smurfs and Classic Scooby Doo...I would love to see more of the Hanna Barbara classic line-up...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/20999660
> 
> 
> @ Kev,
> 
> 
> For what its worth ,we do have Boomerang OnDemand here in Orlando...
> 
> 
> Granted its the Flinstones,Power Puff Girls,Jetson's,Smurfs and Classic Scooby Doo...I would love to see more of the Hanna Barbara classic line-up...



I don't see a listing for it. Do you have a channel number?


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya68,


Channel 310 Kids On Demand


----------



## iceturkee

i just added center ice. bhn's website is already listing the addtional hd game channels.


btw, my tab should be here nlt friday and saturday i will go to the verizon store and activate it. sunday i will be watching redzone!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Where on BHN's website are they listing them?


I do not see them in the channel lineups section.


I've got to get my box switched.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21003376
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> Where on BHN's website are they listing them?
> 
> 
> I do not see them in the channel lineups section.
> 
> 
> I've got to get my box switched.




back in the section for sports packages where you go to find out if you can order. channels 1810-1818


----------



## HDOrlando

Ahh, I see it.

http://brighthouse.com/central-flori...mming/packages 


We will see if they pop up Friday. I also wonder if the Team Channels will show up in the guide as well although they are not needed till The NBA Lockout ends.


I can't get the templates via the trick but that's maybe because I need to switch boxes.


On a final note, the notice back in July was wrong on the channel numbers but am glad I got them right.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


NESN HD is announced for TWC Kansas City

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Kansa...nelchange.html 


I'm going to list it in the possibilities for us.


It's one of 6 sports channels that we have in SD but not HD.


Fuel TV, ESPN Classic, NESN, Fox College Sports (Atlantic, Central, Pacific).


Only Fuel TV and NESN are available in HD with FCS rumored to be on part-time DTV HD.


TWC KC got it in SD before HD so it makes me believe we will get it in the future.


----------



## wsondermann

Question for anyone who can answer: I currently have an SD DVR and am looking to add a second box (HD, non-DVR). Does anyone know what the cost would be to add that second box? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HDOrlando

Could this be a possible snag in the talk?

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...nto_Sunset.php 


I really doubt just mentioning the exclusive Sunday Ticket deal over RSN regulations could do much but you never know.


While you could always debate what the government gets involved in, I would not mind if they looked into this.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21005145
> 
> 
> Could this be a possible snag in the talk?
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...nto_Sunset.php
> 
> 
> I really doubt just mentioning the exclusive Sunday Ticket deal over RSN regulations could do much but you never know.
> 
> 
> While you could always debate what the government gets involved in, I would not mind if they looked into this.




this could possibly be a coninuation of the fact that csn philly and one of the csn's in the northwest have been unavailable to other satellite and cable providers. the fcc changed that last year but neither channel has yet to pop up on other providers.


i mention again that dtv pays billions of dollars for sunday ticket exclusivity. several years ago they tried to do the same thing with extra innings but it didn't work.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


That is what it's over. They were just implying to do so so it's no biggie but this stuff over RSN's has been a big battle up north. Imagine the battle in LA when The Lakers move to TWC's new network.


I remember when EI almost went exclusively to DTV and lawmakers were outraged but it was mostly about getting MLB Network onto Digital Basic and everyone made a deal to prevent it.


The network had great carriage when it launched. The best ever for a new network on launch.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21005145
> 
> 
> Could this be a possible snag in the talk?
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...nto_Sunset.php
> 
> 
> I really doubt just mentioning the exclusive Sunday Ticket deal over RSN regulations could do much but you never know.
> 
> 
> While you could always debate what the government gets involved in, I would not mind if they looked into this.



I exchanged a couple of emails with the _*Sports Business Journal*_ reporter who covers sports media (John Ourand). In general, he believes that no deal would possibly be done until Nov 10 (when then NFLN live games begin). He says that TWC simply does not believe the channel has any worth otherwise. His quote:


"_For NFL Network, the season starts Nov. 10. That's when they start live games. That's how TWC views it, too. So we have about 5 more weeks before we'll know for sure._"


I totally disagree with this stance, if it is indeed what TWC truly believes. I believe the NFLN has good content apart from the live games. The Belechick documentary, for example, was supposedly excellent. Yes, it appeals mostly to hard core fans. But, how is that different from the other sports networks (MLB, NHL, NBA, Golf, etc.)? Those networks may have more live events-- but, who's watching them? The NFL ratings dwarf the others-- combined.


And, after watching another weekend of Red Zone (on my wife's phone)-- I can't believe that TWC would not want to add that immediately. If they wait until Nov. they lose revenue from those who would instantly add the Sports Pass (like me). The channel is awesome. Non-stop action, no commercials. I would bet there are people who watch that for 7 hrs straight on Sunday, and don't even bother with the games themselves. Who needs Sunday Ticket? Red Zone is freaking great. If a deal is struck in Nov., we'll have missed two thirds of the season of this great channel.


When I asked him specifically about the NY Post article (and the credibility of it's author) .. he responded:


"_I know Claire well. She's a good reporter with good sources. Based on calls I made yesterday after her story came out, I just think she overstated things a bit in this case. If I were a Time Warner customer, I'd feel better about things this year, based on NFL Network's deals with Charter and Mediacom. But that doesn't mean a deal is close._"


Don't know what to make of that other than reporters are a bit of a fraternity. He didn't want to trash her and her article directly, but it's clear to me he thinks it ("substantial progress", "close", etc.) was erroneous.


Guess we just stew and wait-- until November.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/21004485
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who can answer: I currently have an SD DVR and am looking to add a second box (HD, non-DVR). Does anyone know what the cost would be to add that second box? Thanks in advance.



Additional cable boxes used to be $10/month (might still be the same amount). The DVR service is an seperate charge on top of the cable box fee.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


They probably just want to delaying paying the .40-.50 cents a Digital Basic Sub for a month and maybe delaying to get them down a few more cents/get the best deal.


I wish they would add it now so we have RedZone but more likely than not, were just going to play the waiting game for another 1 1/2 months.


It sucks but unfortunately, it is what it is.


Thanks for E-Mailing the guy and getting info.


----------



## Derek K.

Does anyone here use a cable card tuner (like the ceton or hdhr prime) in their pc to record shows?


I'd also like to know if bhn uses sdv in the melbourne area and if the shows are flagged as copy never for the normal digital channels, like disney, espn, hgtv, etc.


The reason I'm asking is I want to use a cable card tuner without media center, but it only be of value if the shows are not flagged as copy never.


Thanks!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/21005802
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a cable card tuner (like the ceton or hdhr prime) in their pc to record shows?
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know if bhn uses sdv in the melbourne area and if the shows are flagged as copy never for the normal digital channels, like disney, espn, hgtv, etc.
> 
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I want to use a cable card tuner without media center, but it only be of value if the shows are not flagged as copy never.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure about the flags, but BHN uses SDV in all service areas in Central FL.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21005339
> 
> 
> I exchanged a couple of emails with the _*Sports Business Journal*_ reporter who covers sports media (John Ourand). In general, he believes that no deal would possibly be done until Nov 10 (when then NFLN live games begin). He says that TWC simply does not believe the channel has any worth otherwise. His quote:
> 
> 
> "_For NFL Network, the season starts Nov. 10. That's when they start live games. That's how TWC views it, too. So we have about 5 more weeks before we'll know for sure._"
> 
> 
> I totally disagree with this stance, if it is indeed what TWC truly believes. I believe the NFLN has good content apart from the live games. The Belechick documentary, for example, was supposedly excellent. Yes, it appeals mostly to hard core fans. But, how is that different from the other sports networks (MLB, NHL, NBA, Golf, etc.)? Those networks may have more live events-- but, who's watching them? The NFL ratings dwarf the others-- combined.
> 
> 
> And, after watching another weekend of Red Zone (on my wife's phone)-- I can't believe that TWC would not want to add that immediately. If they wait until Nov. they lose revenue from those who would instantly add the Sports Pass (like me). The channel is awesome. Non-stop action, no commercials. I would bet there are people who watch that for 7 hrs straight on Sunday, and don't even bother with the games themselves. Who needs Sunday Ticket? Red Zone is freaking great. If a deal is struck in Nov., we'll have missed two thirds of the season of this great channel.
> 
> 
> When I asked him specifically about the NY Post article (and the credibility of it's author) .. he responded:
> 
> 
> "_I know Claire well. She's a good reporter with good sources. Based on calls I made yesterday after her story came out, I just think she overstated things a bit in this case. If I were a Time Warner customer, I'd feel better about things this year, based on NFL Network's deals with Charter and Mediacom. But that doesn't mean a deal is close._"
> 
> 
> Don't know what to make of that other than reporters are a bit of a fraternity. He didn't want to trash her and her article directly, but it's clear to me he thinks it ("substantial progress", "close", etc.) was erroneous.
> 
> 
> Guess we just stew and wait-- until November.





i agree there are other shows of interest on nfl network beside the live football games. but as i have stated quite frequently, i have never believed a deal would be in place until right before the thursday night games begin in november. i probably couldn't describe my rationale to you folks but its my (retired) reporters hunch. it has always made sense to me.


i have been retired from the news business for over 10 years. yet, i still know a few people left in the industry who will defend and back me to the hilt based on my professional reputation. maybe that clears part of the issue?


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/21005802
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a cable card tuner (like the ceton or hdhr prime) in their pc to record shows?
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know if bhn uses sdv in the melbourne area and if the shows are flagged as copy never for the normal digital channels, like disney, espn, hgtv, etc.
> 
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I want to use a cable card tuner without media center, but it only be of value if the shows are not flagged as copy never.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Derek,


Pretty much everything on BHN is "Copy-Once," meaning you can copy it with the tuner card, but that's it...you can't move it around on that pc or copy it to another computer and expect it to play. You also can't run any commercial stripping applications on the recordings.


Jason


----------



## Derek K.

That is a bummer. Are all channels flagged as copy once? What about the unencrypted channels (locals, 13, etc.)?


Also, what about sdv? Do you need a tuning adapter?


Thanks again!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21006078
> 
> 
> i agree there are other shows of interest on nfl network beside the live football games. but as i have stated quite frequently, i have never believed a deal would be in place until right before the thursday night games begin in november. i probably couldn't describe my rationale to you folks but its my (retired) reporters hunch. it has always made sense to me.
> 
> 
> i have been retired from the news business for over 10 years. yet, i still know a few people left in the industry who will defend and back me to the hilt based on my professional reputation. maybe that clears part of the issue?



Oh, I agree w/ you about the timing of the deal (if there is one). I'm just lamenting the fact that it would make more sense to TWC to do it sooner rather than later.


I think the NY Post article is turning out to be another tease. Either it happens in Nov. or we'll be out in the cold again.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.* /forum/post/21006154
> 
> 
> That is a bummer. Are all channels flagged as copy once? What about the unencrypted channels (locals, 13, etc.)?
> 
> 
> Also, what about sdv? Do you need a tuning adapter?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Derek,


I think all of the locals are copy freely, but I'm not positive...I do have a tuning adapter. Before the TA firmware update a few weeks back, you would need two TA's with the Ceton card to get the SDV channels on all 4 tuners; now you only need one.


Jason


----------



## Derek K.

Ok. Thanks for the info.


Derek


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21006218
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree w/ you about the timing of the deal (if there is one). I'm just lamenting the fact that it would make more sense to TWC to do it sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> I think the NY Post article is turning out to be another tease. Either it happens in Nov. or we'll be out in the cold again.



that is about it in a nutshell!


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad and Turkee,


That definitely is the case and I'm still hopeful it will get done.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like Time Warner is close to getting HBO Go.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-0...bscribers.html 


I don't use my cell for anything other than calls or pictures but figured I'd post this.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21008362
> 
> 
> Looks like Time Warner is close to getting HBO Go.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-0...bscribers.html
> 
> 
> I don't use my cell for anything other than calls or pictures but figured I'd post this.



I always wondered if Warner Bros owns HBO why was TWC one of the last providers to pick up the TO GO platform,being the same company in all.You would figure they would be the first.


----------



## HDOrlando

Time Warner Cable and Time Warner are indeed two separate companies.


If they weren't, we would probably have gotten Tru TV HD a lot quicker and maybe we would have Boomerang too.


Hopefully, HBO Go gets done soon for you that like the phone aps.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/20994131
> 
> 
> It is less stable... the most noticeable differences are the addition of x4 FF... the new screen at the end of watching a recording... which oddly looks out of place like it's half off the bottom of the screen... and the screen saver that now appears with a BHN logo after inactivity on an 8300HD box which now looks like what the 8300HDC boxes did.



I can't believe there isn't more of an uproar. I really can't use this. Recordings fail constantly now. Right now, it actually says it's recording something... but it's not. I just get a black screen if I try to play the "in progress" recording.


It's too bad. I've resisted so long abandoning them and really don't want to, but this DVR is really near useless if I have to babysit every recording to make sure it actually happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

A few "Trick" updates


Because the current Game (1 and 2) and Team (1) channels are switching channel numbers to get in order when all of the Game/Team channels launch on Friday, we will not likely see templates until they go up. At least that's my guess.


However, Gospel Music Channel HD which launches in two weeks on October 11, now has a template up via "The Trick" on 1317.


I'm going to grab the paper when it hits my driveway the next three mornings to see the notice when it comes. I really feel the Weather Channel HD standoff is coming to an end and we might just get more goodies as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Legal Notice is in the paper this morning.


Even though it seems we have had HD announced every month this year, there is nothing.


When I first saw how the notice was bigger than normal, I was happy but quickly disappointed especially since myself and many others had hoped to finally get Weather Channel HD.


On the bright side, that probably means were getting a notice in October or November for a decent sized update at the end of the year.


As for the rest of the notice, it's mostly just merging some SD OD channels together which is nice, zap2it being dumped and TV Guide Network which we got a few months ago essentially replacing it. The month to months stay the same with the exception of the American Life to Youtoo name change. Nayan will probably post everything.


It sucks but I'm confident we are due for a bigger update by the end of the year and maybe even NFL Network this November. We should feel fortunate we've gotten as much HD as we have this year. Our good friend Kevin has only gotten two HD channels this year in Texas.


----------



## Nayan

Another legal notice, another notice telling me I can't have Jim Cantore in HD!










Effective on or after October 13th, Events on Demand, channel 497, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand, channel 123


Effective on or after November 3rd:

International Movies on Demand, channel 93, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand, channel 123


Cutting Edge on Demand, channel 305, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Entertainment on Demand, channel 325


Kid Pre-School, channel309, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Kids on Demand, channel 310


Movies on Demand: Thrillers, channel 91, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand: Hits, channel 88


Effective on or after November 9th:


CSPAN will move to channel 97 in Lake, Sumter, Marion, Flagler and Volusia

Zap2it will no longer be available in all Central Florida counties

TV Guide will launch on channel 99 in Brevard (oh yay







), Lake, Marion, Sumter, Flagler and Volusia

TV Guide will launch on analog channel 9 in Orange, Seminole and Osceola

Answers on Demand will move to channel 98


The following channels will or have changed their names:

Discovery HD Theater will become Velocity on or around October 4th

History International will become H2 (already changed)

American Life will change to Youtoo (already changed)


On or after November 9th ShopNBC will launch in digital format only and added to the SDV system.



Argh! I too got excited when I saw the big notice and then I read it. Yeesh. They better give me something good for the end of the year!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/21008684
> 
> 
> I can't believe there isn't more of an uproar. I really can't use this. Recordings fail constantly now. Right now, it actually says it's recording something... but it's not. I just get a black screen if I try to play the "in progress" recording.
> 
> 
> It's too bad. I've resisted so long abandoning them and really don't want to, but this DVR is really near useless if I have to babysit every recording to make sure it actually happens.



Oh I'm sure there is an uproar, they just don't let you know. When they put out that update a year or two ago that screwed up the Samsung boxes I could never get a CSR (phone and office) to actually admit there was a problem. They knew I was knowledgeable and let me know that there was major problems with hints. The Cisco boxes had just come out and were VERY hard to come by. I went to two offices every day to check for one. On the forth day the CSR realized I kept coming back and took my name and number and said she would call as soon as one came in. Two days later I got the call!!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21010087
> 
> 
> Another legal notice, another notice telling me I can't have Jim Cantore in HD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effective on or after October 13th, Events on Demand, channel 497, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand, channel 123
> 
> 
> Effective on or after November 3rd:
> 
> International Movies on Demand, channel 93, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand, channel 123
> 
> 
> Cutting Edge on Demand, channel 305, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Entertainment on Demand, channel 325
> 
> 
> Kid Pre-School, channel309, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Kids on Demand, channel 310
> 
> 
> Movies on Demand: Thrillers, channel 91, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand: Hits, channel 88
> 
> 
> Effective on or after November 9th:
> 
> 
> CSPAN will move to channel 97 in Lake, Sumter, Marion, Flagler and Volusia
> 
> Zap2it will no longer be available in all Central Florida counties
> 
> TV Guide will launch on channel 99 in Brevard (oh yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), Lake, Marion, Sumter, Flagler and Volusia
> 
> TV Guide will launch on analog channel 9 in Orange, Seminole and Osceola
> 
> Answers on Demand will move to channel 98
> 
> 
> The following channels will or have changed their names:
> 
> Discovery HD Theater will become Velocity on or around October 4th
> 
> History International will become H2 (already changed)
> 
> American Life will change to Youtoo (already changed)
> 
> 
> On or after November 9th ShopNBC will launch in digital format only and added to the SDV system.
> 
> 
> 
> Argh! I too got excited when I saw the big notice and then I read it. Yeesh. They better give me something good for the end of the year!





you can have him in limited hd but you have to watch sports on either nbc or versus. he pops up every now and then.


----------



## mgsports

TV Guide Channel is good.

You need a Comcast notice to but that would come in Bill or something they send in Mail because other Comcast will post Notices in thier cities Newspapers.


----------



## Nayan

I don't think Comcast has any service areas here in Brevard and if they do it's not in my area. I've never seen a notice in my local fish wrapper for them but if they did add one I would be more than happy to post it!


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: You should try to get the Comcast Orlando thread going.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21009966
> 
> 
> The Legal Notice is in the paper this morning.
> 
> 
> Even though it seems we have had HD announced every month this year, there is nothing.
> 
> 
> When I first saw how the notice was bigger than normal, I was happy but quickly disappointed especially since myself and many others had hoped to finally get Weather Channel HD.
> 
> 
> On the bright side, that probably means were getting a notice in October or November for a decent sized update at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> As for the rest of the notice, it's mostly just merging some SD OD channels together which is nice, zap2it being dumped and TV Guide Network which we got a few months ago essentially replacing it. The month to months stay the same with the exception of the American Life to Youtoo name change. Nayan will probably post everything.
> 
> 
> It sucks but I'm confident we are due for a bigger update by the end of the year and maybe even NFL Network this November. We should feel fortunate we've gotten as much HD as we have this year. Our good friend Kevin has only gotten two HD channels this year in Texas.



HDOrlando I have a hunch that something will be announced to be added come monday on the legal notice as I can not see TWC moving 120 SD channels to SDV next monday just cause they feel like it. I think they are getting ready for more HD channels and need more bandwidth on SDV QAMs or they are maxed out on SDV Capacity and need new QAMs to help allieviate congestion. I think maybe a mix of both.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I agree.


They might give you those new Game and Team Hd channels that were getting tomorrow.


I'm expecting our notice will come at the end of October with goodies like Weather Channel HD, NESN HD, HSN HD, QVC HD, Sundance HD and maybe a general cleanup of the carriage deals.


It is frustrating waiting for HD.


----------



## Nayan

I so hope you are right and I do hope the new channels aren't delayed. I know we've had delays before but with the notice yesterday of really nothing new we could use a boost right about now.

And my Rays did it! /happy dance!


----------



## mgsports

If my Comcast Bill was for Orlando I would and it's not.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: We will see what happens tonight. It would be nice if the June 29 update was included so I can knock off all of the pending stuff on the list.


That was amazing by The Rays last night. It sucks my Yankees lost but The Rays deserved to go and that was an amazing few minutes where Boston lost and Tampa Bay won. I loved seeing Boston choke.


mgsports: Well, your always complaining about Comcast Orlando things so I thought you'd be a good person to get that thread started up.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21016576
> 
> 
> Nayan: We will see what happens tonight. It would be nice if the June 29 update was included so I can knock off all of the pending stuff on the list.
> 
> 
> That was amazing by The Rays last night. It sucks my Yankees lost but The Rays deserved to go and that was an amazing few minutes where Boston lost and Tampa Bay won. I loved seeing Boston choke.
> 
> 
> mgsports: Well, your always complaining about Comcast Orlando things so I thought you'd be a good person to get that thread started up.



i have been a baseball fan for over 50 years. i heard bobby thompson's walk off home run; i heard don larsen pitch his perfect game. but nothing was as amazing as what happened in an 8 minute span wednesday night. that was something even hollywood couldn't script.


and yes it would be nice to get the june 29 update friday!!!!


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21016997
> 
> 
> i have been a baseball fan for over 50 years. i heard bobby thompson's walk off home run; i heard don larsen pitch his perfect game. but nothing was as amazing as what happened in an 8 minute span wednesday night. that was something even hollywood couldn't script.
> 
> 
> and yes it would be nice to get the june 29 update friday!!!!



Remeber you Rays fans owe Joe Girardi a Steak dinner for looking out for you...He played our double A and tripple A guys to rest up our starters and To Stick it to the Redsox Nation...wink,wink


Go Yanks, Win #28 for Georgie Boy!!!


----------



## Nayan

I'd invite him over and cook him the biggest steak of his life!










I hate to ask but any news on the NFLN front? Even a little nibble? And I wish that BH would update their news section! They should know not everyone get's a paper and I then have to explain to my neighbors that they didn't take away a channel, but renamed it. Then they give me a weird look and ask why. At least if they kept it updated I could direct them there.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21017077
> 
> 
> Remeber you Rays fans owe Joe Girardi a Steak dinner for looking out for you...He played our double A and tripple A guys to rest up our starters and To Stick it to the Redsox Nation...wink,wink
> 
> 
> Go Yanks, Win #28 for Georgie Boy!!!



hate to burst your bubble here. the yankees earned a right to rest their starters since they already clinched the top seed in the american league. boston brought their own misery. they did not need any help from girardi.


beside, he did start some of the regular guys. i presume he pulled them when they had a 7-0 lead.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21008362
> 
> 
> Looks like Time Warner is close to getting HBO Go.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-0...bscribers.html
> 
> 
> I don't use my cell for anything other than calls or pictures but figured I'd post this.



A BHN spokesperson is also saying HBO Go & MAX Go are coming.

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...ming-soon.html


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: Wow! Those were some big moments in MLB. Must have been a thrill but last night was exciting too. Yankees definitely earned right to rest up. Hopefully, that does not derail their momentum.


I'll post if the channels go up tonight.


Peter: LOL!


Nayan: I bet your a good cook from all the food channels. There is nothing new on NFLN. I feel this will go down to Nov 10 like Turkee predicts. It's very frustrating for all of us especially when I could use the RedZone Channel this week and NFLN is planning another good documentary.


Jax: They have been saying that for a while. It's going to happen but it just seems like it keeps getting put off.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21018699
> 
> 
> iceturkee: Wow! Those were some big moments in MLB. Must have been a thrill but last night was exciting too. Yankees definitely earned right to rest up. Hopefully, that does not derail their momentum.
> 
> 
> I'll post if the channels go up tonight.
> 
> 
> Peter: LOL!
> 
> 
> Nayan: I bet your a good cook from all the food channels. There is nothing new on NFLN. I feel this will go down to Nov 10 like Turkee predicts. It's very frustrating for all of us especially when I could use the RedZone Channel this week and NFLN is planning another good documentary.
> 
> 
> Jax: They have been saying that for a while. It's going to happen but it just seems like it keeps getting put off.



HD Orlando I think that this is going to be interesting with Baseball as my hometown Rangers are taking on the Tampa Bay Rays and the winner of this series faces the winner of the Yankees vs. Detroit series. So lets keep are diferences aside please everyone to be nice







not saying anything bad just that I want to talk about HDTV not baseball eventhough I support my team.


Back to regularly scheduled programming!!! Ha Ha










My TWC area has gotten a lot of the current TWC/BHN HD adds over the last year such as:


ESPN3D

ESPN Deportes HD

Lifetime HD

DIY HD

COOKING CHANNEL HD

TV ONE HD

ESPN GOAL LINE HD

HSN HD

GOL HD

BTN HD

FSC HD

FSC + HD

G4 HD

NAT GEO WILD HD

HALLMARK HD

MTV HD

CMT HD

BET HD

VH1 HD

COMEDY CENTRAL HD

NICK HD

SPIKE HD

truTV HD

Investigation Discovery HD

H2 HD

MLB NETWORK HD (Holdover from 2009 that we got when SDV rolled out)


So HD Orlando we really only lack a lot of the east coast premium HD channels as we only have the east coast feeds in SD except for HBO and Cinemax and in Texas (TWC only provides the East coast feeds in HD save for the main HBO HD and SHOWTIME HD in areas that got both main feeds in HD of HBO and SHOWTIME when HD first launched) and niche HD channels such as:


E! HD

BBC AMERICA HD

HUB HD

GSN HD

STYLE HD

FUSE HD

IFC HD

WGN HD

OWN HD

OXYGEN HD

REELZ HD

BLOOMBERG HD

FOX DEPORTES HD

GMC HD

CRIME AND INVESTIGATION HD

OVATION HD

CSPAN HD

CSPAN2 HD

CSPAN3 HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


There is a lot of parity in these baseball playoffs.


Anyone could take it so it will be fun.


TWC/BHN provide nice HD lineups. We have just about all of the stuff on both lists and hopefully were both getting a nice update by year's end.


----------



## HDOrlando

Could BHN be having yet another delay?


The new Game and Team HD channels are not up as of 5 AM.


It's possible they get added later this morning or next week when the NHL starts or maybe they are going to do it and our June 29 HD Update together.


We shall see................


----------



## iceturkee

my tivo picked them up. i wonder how the tivo picks them up if they really haven't been added. it did it with the june 29 channels that are still hiding in the black hole.


----------



## toadfannc

Wonder if TWC still thinks the NFLN is a niche channel:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/201...tember/105357/ 


If they do, they are the only ones-- since every other major provider has added this popular channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


That is weird.


They should be up before the NHL season but if you count each of the new ones as a channel and the June 29 HD update, we have 24 delayed HD channels minus the two we get on October 11 (Infomas and GMC).


FS Ohio HD ironically was scheduled to launch exactly one year ago this day with 4 other FS RSN's (Detroit, Wisconsin, SportSouth, Prime Ticket). It still has not launched probably due to it still being a part-time channel. It's not likely we would get much more than the pre and post games as the current ones seem to show the same exact thing at the same time.


It would be great to get today's and September's updates so we can get them off the chart. A little information from Bright House here would really be nice.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21020125
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> That is weird.
> 
> 
> They should be up before the NHL season but if you count each of the new ones as a channel and the June 29 HD update, we have 24 delayed HD channels minus the two we get on October 11 (Infomas and GMC).
> 
> 
> FS Ohio HD ironically was scheduled to launch exactly one year ago this day with 4 other FS RSN's (Detroit, Wisconsin, SportSouth, Prime Ticket). It still has not launched probably due to it still being a part-time channel. It's not likely we would get much more than the pre and post games as the current ones seem to show the same exact thing at the same time.
> 
> 
> It would be great to get today's and September's updates so we can get them off the chart. A little information from Bright House here would really be nice.




i just checked again. since i have center ice, i went to channel 1815 which is now game channel 5. it use to be game channel 1. i'd say something is going on, just don't know what.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's not the case for me yet.


We should see it next week but then again, who knows.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21023998
> 
> 
> That's not the case for me yet.
> 
> 
> We should see it next week but then again, who knows.



actually, i checked again friday evening and it was back to game 1 and 2.


----------



## HDOrlando

They probably are having technical difficulties with premium stuff.


HBO and Cinemax HD OD went up 5 and 8 days late.


When have we ever have basic (non-premium, Movie Pass, etc) channels not go up on time.


I'm confident InfoMas and GMC will go up as planned a week from Tuesday but we need answers here.


We have 24 (FMC HD, 5 HD Cinemax, 3 HD Showtime, Game 3-9 HD, Team 2-9 HD) outstanding HD channels. All of them are not Digital Basic so there is a technical problem with premium stuff and we need answers.


I wish BHN would do the right thing and give them to us. I'm contacting them today.


----------



## HDOrlando

Now, I'm told I don't have right converter when I was told I did.


I have no Cablecard so I was able to keep my own box.


I have no idea what to believe anymore.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21024524
> 
> 
> They probably are having technical difficulties with premium stuff.
> 
> 
> HBO and Cinemax HD OD went up 5 and 8 days late.
> 
> 
> When have we ever have basic (non-premium, Movie Pass, etc) channels not go up on time.
> 
> 
> I'm confident InfoMas and GMC will go up as planned a week from Tuesday but we need answers here.
> 
> 
> We have 24 (FMC HD, 5 HD Cinemax, 3 HD Showtime, Game 3-9 HD, Team 2-9 HD) outstanding HD channels. All of them are not Digital Basic so there is a technical problem with premium stuff and we need answers.
> 
> 
> I wish BHN would do the right thing and give them to us. I'm contacting them today.




i am starting to think the problem isn't technical but contractual. i would hope bhn would have contracts signed and secured before announcing launch dates. but there are too many premium channels that are launching late and it makes me wonder.


in other news, i hope to have my verizon tablet good to go for redzone sunday!


----------



## HDOrlando

All of those channels are on other BHN systems so contracts is not the problem.


It's very frustrating.


----------



## iceturkee

they are now showing up if you manually enter the channels.


----------



## PerfectCr

Why is the Giants game not being aired on FOX? English Premier League Soccer? Geez


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/21029857
> 
> 
> Why is the Giants game not being aired on FOX? English Premier League Soccer? Geez



you are kidding right? first, fox doesn't have the doubleheader. second, the giants are playing arizona so no particular interest to us.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I can get the Team ones that way.


They probably are coming this week.


It would be great if those got uploaded along with June 29 so those could finally be done.


----------



## iceturkee

Yup, with hockey starting thursday.


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> you are kidding right? first, fox doesn't have the doubleheader. second, the giants are playing arizona so no particular interest to us.



Right, because everyone that lives in Florida loves either the Jags, Bucs, or the Dolphins. Uh huh.


Plus, I was not aware of FOX only having one game a week. So when I saw online the NYG game was on FOX, I just assumed it was going to be on. Oh well.


----------



## HDOrlando

PerfectCR,


I'm watching the Yankees now but I hate not having "Sunday Ticket". It's frustrated me for years not to see my Giants every week.


The Playstation stream sucks and $340 ($20 a week) is a ripoff.


I hope they don't extend the deal with DTV beyond 2014 but they probably will.


----------



## iceturkee

Fox and cbs alternate doubleheader.


----------



## Dah Finstah

My wife decided to surprise me - but couldn't keep the surprise: she "bumped into" the CenturyLink guy while he was in the neighborhood and he explained that they just finished upgrading the neighborhood to their Prism service and were offering a "deal": one month free "comparison" service, discounted first year and a $150 AMEX gift card. Where they beat my current BH service is the first year price (it'll be the same after that), included phone service (I'll have to find the suckers and see if they still work!) and a whole-house DVR (which service I *can* also get from BH) Scheduled to connect on Oct 5. Possible dealbreaker - if their WHDVR, like U-Verse's, can only record ONE HD channel at a time (I can currently do two and of course the BH SDV system can support up to 16!) Real dealbreaker: NO BBCAmerica HD! Unthinkable!!


I will call them tomorrow and if I can't get the above resolved, I'll tell them "don't bother." It's tempting, as their 10 Mbps internet is supposed to be more consistent and I wouldn't have to pay for a 'sports package" to get BIG TEN Network. They also have the oft-discussed NFL Network HD and NFL Redzone HD, but only have TWC in SD, just like BBCAmerica.


WHY would a brand-new service like Prism even carry all the SD channels that they do? As I understand it, they provide an STB for each TV. It would be simple for said STB to scale/convert/letterbox all the HDs for older CRT and 4:3 TVs. They could eliminate all the SDs that are duplicated on their HD list, freeing up bandwidth for more channels. It just doesn't make sense in this day and age!


----------



## Nayan

I haven't heard much about them, but not to have BBC or TWC in HD would be a 'no thanks' from me. BH has many SD channels too, but they offer those free in every room if you have HD in your main. Plus they offer a basic/standard package for cheap so maybe the other company does too? Find out more if you can and let us know.


----------



## HDClown

Please report back on what you learn about Prism. I had a CenturyLink guy wondering my neighborhood yesterday. I'm curious about some of the specifics of the service.


It seems like it might be cheaper for me but I'm skeptical it would be. The other downside is it seems like their fastest speed in general is 25mbps, and I have 40 meg RR Lightning which is consistant, I never have speed issues. I could sacrifice some speed if it meant a vastly superior DVR experience, or saving a good bit of money.


What I'm most interested in is whole house DVR. My wife said she'd be interested in that with it now being available from BHN, so I need to find out how much that costs from BHN and CenturyLink via PRism.


Anyone know the cost of BHN WHDVR if you just did it in 2 rooms? And does it force you into a higher level of channel service? I have NO premium channels and don't want to be forced to pay for them either, nor do I want their expensive home phone service if that's a requirement.


----------



## Mark1_M

Another bug discovered yesterday in the latest 8300hd update. I have an external hard drive connected to our box, as a result my wife has tendancy to keep some old recordings. When we tried to play one of those older recordings, we get an unable to access error 32 window box. I thought it might have something to do with the external drive, but alas it does the same thing on second box I have in another room (that box does not have an external drive). Besides not being able to play, you can't delete either. I can't tell if the file is actually there or not.

I was able to play my old recordings last month, so the new errors have to be due to the latest "upgrade"!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21010087
> 
> 
> Another legal notice, another notice telling me I can't have Jim Cantore in HD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effective on or after October 13th, Events on Demand, channel 497, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand, channel 123
> 
> 
> Effective on or after November 3rd:
> 
> International Movies on Demand, channel 93, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand, channel 123
> 
> 
> Cutting Edge on Demand, channel 305, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Entertainment on Demand, channel 325
> 
> 
> Kid Pre-School, channel309, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Kids on Demand, channel 310
> 
> 
> Movies on Demand: Thrillers, channel 91, will be removed and all programming will be placed on Movies on Demand: Hits, channel 88
> 
> 
> Effective on or after November 9th:
> 
> 
> CSPAN will move to channel 97 in Lake, Sumter, Marion, Flagler and Volusia
> 
> Zap2it will no longer be available in all Central Florida counties
> 
> TV Guide will launch on channel 99 in Brevard (oh yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), Lake, Marion, Sumter, Flagler and Volusia
> 
> TV Guide will launch on analog channel 9 in Orange, Seminole and Osceola
> 
> Answers on Demand will move to channel 98
> 
> 
> The following channels will or have changed their names:
> 
> Discovery HD Theater will become Velocity on or around October 4th
> 
> History International will become H2 (already changed)
> 
> American Life will change to Youtoo (already changed)
> 
> 
> On or after November 9th ShopNBC will launch in digital format only and added to the SDV system.
> 
> 
> 
> Argh! I too got excited when I saw the big notice and then I read it. Yeesh. They better give me something good for the end of the year!



Just got my legal notice here in North Texas and were getting Shop NBC on SDV too










The only other thing that we got in our notice is that some QAM channels are supposed to change positions on the 6th of october.


----------



## HDOrlando

It would be nice to see a Century Link channel lineup.


Kevin: Hang in there. Were both probably getting an update by the end of December.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21032626
> 
> 
> Just got my legal notice here in North Texas and were getting Shop NBC on SDV too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing that we got in our notice is that some QAM channels are supposed to change positions on the 6th of october.



Boy aren't we a lucky bunch!










I know our channels here are delayed but it really irks me when there's no reason as to why they are late. Not a peep from BH at all on the matter. I hope, as others have said, that we'll get them in time for hockey season. It's nice to actually see the puck in HD and not have to squint







.


----------



## iceturkee

They are there if you manually input the channel numbers.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21033577
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see a Century Link channel lineup.



Don't have Prism TV, but here's the Orlando area channel lineup:
http://www.centurylink.com/prismtv/m...nnelLineup.pdf


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/21034228
> 
> 
> Don't have Prism TV, but here's the Orlando area channel lineup:
> http://www.centurylink.com/prismtv/m...nnelLineup.pdf



wow, they have nfl network and red zone. btw, i did get to watch a few minutes of red zone sunday. for some reason, i couldn't download the nfl app to my tablet but i could to the iphone 4 i just bought. seems a little surreal to watch on a cell phone.


----------



## mgsports

Good Channel Lineup. It already has NBC Sports Channel that still versus intill January and Digital Sub Channels by the Analog Local Channels meaning SD version.


----------



## iceturkee

Nbc sports channel is the new name for versus.


----------



## jimmycrank

Anyone having issues with recording on the Samsung DVR? I'm trying to record House and i keep getting "Both tuners are busy. Stop recording or Turn off PIP".


a) nothing is actually recording even though it says it is.

b) pressing "A" to turn off PIP (whatever the hell that setting is) doesn't do anything.


Anyone with similar pain. Doesn't seem like I can get anything to record anymore.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Seconded.


iceturkee: I can still only get the Team (NBA/MLS) Channels.


Jax: Thanks! Our HD Lineup is way better.


iceturkee: I still do not use my phone for that stuff. If your hunch is correct, we got a little over a month before we get NFLN HD and NFLRZ HD.


I bet they put a lot of Olympics stuff on NBC Sports Channel. Wonder how much NBC will change Versus.


Jimmy: I got no DVR.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm now able to access all of the new Game and Team HD channels manually.


They still have to be put in the guide but my guess is they will do it before the NHL starts Thursday.


It would be nice to get them up. Then, we of course wait for the June 29 HD update and may it come as I'm sounding like a broken record.


InfoMas HD and GMC HD should be up a week from today. I expect no problems as neither is a premium channel.


Knocking those out allows more focus for what we could get by the end of the year.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21035551
> 
> 
> Nayan: Seconded.
> 
> 
> iceturkee: I can still only get the Team (NBA/MLS) Channels.
> 
> 
> Jax: Thanks! Our HD Lineup is way better.
> 
> 
> iceturkee: I still do not use my phone for that stuff. If your hunch is correct, we got a little over a month before we get NFLN HD and NFLRZ HD.
> 
> 
> I bet they put a lot of Olympics stuff on NBC Sports Channel. Wonder how much NBC will change Versus.
> 
> 
> Jimmy: I got no DVR.




more hockey for starters!!


----------



## HDOrlando

That definitely will happen.


I suspect they will also get that new package of 8 NFL games that will start Thursday night's next year.


Comcast said they would not try and make Versus into another ESPN and while this still would put them many miles away, the comparisons start and would be another step to them being a true competitor to ESPN.


They probably will never reach that but could become a more viable alternative to it.


Of course, what we pay for NBC Sports channel will jack up.


----------



## Nayan

Discovery HD Theater has officially changed it name to VelocityHD today.


----------



## HDOrlando

I remember when HD Theater was one of the first HD channels when I got my HDTV in 2008.


Before most of us got the upgrade, mostly rich people had HD and HD Theater was one of the few HD channels besides locals available.


Now, the channel only the rich could once afford is now again a channel for the rich.


I do hope Discovery starts airing Sunrise earth again on one of their networks.


Planet Green would be a great candidate.


----------



## iceturkee

btw, when i was on hold monday with bhn, they announced what we already heard....that many programs will be available via ipad apps soon. presume, that means iphone as well.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21037235
> 
> 
> I remember when HD Theater was one of the first HD channels when I got my HDTV in 2008.
> 
> 
> Before most of us got the upgrade, mostly rich people had HD and HD Theater was one of the few HD channels besides locals available.
> 
> 
> Now, the channel only the rich could once afford is now again a channel for the rich.
> 
> 
> I do hope Discovery starts airing Sunrise earth again on one of their networks.
> 
> 
> Planet Green would be a great candidate.




i got my first hdtv in 2004, only because i got a retro check from the va.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I do not have one of those yet but it's nice to know. I can see a day when we get our whole cable lineup on those things.


You are a veteran?


I thought about getting an HDTV earlier but I waited till I finished college and my parents got me mine as a graduation gift.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21037312
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> I do not have one of those yet but it's nice to know. I can see a day when we get our whole cable lineup on those things.
> 
> 
> You are a veteran?
> 
> 
> I thought about getting an HDTV earlier but I waited till I finished college and my parents got me mine as a graduation gift.





i just traded my first generation ipad for an imac g5. i had plans of getting an ipad2 but a friend had his galaxy tab 7 for sale so i bought that.


yes, i'm a veteran...almost 11 years active duty between army and navy plus not quite 4 years reserve.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21037235
> 
> 
> I remember when HD Theater was one of the first HD channels when I got my HDTV in 2008.
> 
> 
> Before most of us got the upgrade, mostly rich people had HD and HD Theater was one of the few HD channels besides locals available.
> 
> 
> Now, the channel only the rich could once afford is now again a channel for the rich.
> 
> 
> I do hope Discovery starts airing Sunrise earth again on one of their networks.
> 
> 
> Planet Green would be a great candidate.



I made my disappointment known when it was announced months back. I looked at the lineup for today and all I see listed is classic cars. I loved the specialty programming HD Theater had and especially Sunrise Earth and I do hope one of the other channels Discovery owns picks it up. It really stinks the way some channels are changing. Take The Travel Channel. I love Tony and Adam but it seems that it's gone to Food Channel 3 as I don't see much travel on there anymore. Planet Green also has been showing a bit more food than green living. Didn't mean to go on a mini-rant but it makes me sad when good programming is replaced by junk.


----------



## Nayan

Just saw this on NYT:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/05/sp....html?_r=1&hpw


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21037476
> 
> 
> Just saw this on NYT:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/05/sp....html?_r=1&hpw



can't blame the nfl on this anymore. time warner is clearly the reason we don't have it yet. but i will enjoy red zone and nfl network on my iphone 4.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: I greatly appreciate the service you gave to this country. Thank you!


Nayan/Iceturkee: I still have hope a deal gets done. It seemed to confirm Time Warner backed off The Sports Tier demand but they fail to mention it would be more like 45 or 50 cents.


The guy who switched to U-Verse for two weeks is like us.


We like TWC/BHN except for no NFL Network. It also stated something pretty true that anyone who was upset about it has already left.


We will see what happens around Nov 10.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21037561
> 
> 
> iceturkee: I greatly appreciate the service you gave to this country. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Nayan/Iceturkee: I still have hope a deal gets done. It seemed to confirm Time Warner backed off The Sports Tier demand but they fail to mention it would be more like 45 or 50 cents.
> 
> 
> The guy who switched to U-Verse for two weeks is like us.
> 
> 
> We like TWC/BHN except for no NFL Network. It also stated something pretty true that anyone who was upset about it has already left.
> 
> 
> We will see what happens around Nov 10.




you are welcome.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21037561
> 
> 
> iceturkee: I greatly appreciate the service you gave to this country. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Nayan/Iceturkee: I still have hope a deal gets done. It seemed to confirm Time Warner backed off The Sports Tier demand but they fail to mention it would be more like 45 or 50 cents.
> 
> 
> The guy who switched to U-Verse for two weeks is like us.
> 
> 
> We like TWC/BHN except for no NFL Network. It also stated something pretty true that anyone who was upset about it has already left.
> 
> 
> We will see what happens around Nov 10.



The NY Post article from last week and the NY Times article today (re: TWC and the NFL) ... drive me crazy. I feel like we're being teased and led on. Are they really even negotiating? Is it one-way (NFL making offers to TWC)? Is Time Warner just doing it for appearances with no intention of striking a deal?


That's kind of what it sounds like to me. But, who the hell knows? Neither side has the balls at this point to come out with any official information on this topic. All we get is 2nd hand crap from unnamed sources.


I've kind of written this off. For all of us-- we either stay with TWC/BHN and accept that we get what they give us. Or, we switch and hope that we don't come crawling back.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21038593
> 
> 
> I've kind of written this off. For all of us-- we either stay with TWC/BHN and accept that we get what they give us. Or, we switch and hope that we don't come crawling back.



Switching is tempting and I've thought about it with the loss of HDNet and HDNet Movies and no NFL or Weather Channel HD. I also think that I would hate it and come limping back to BH. It's a tough call sometimes but for now I am staying put until they really decide to piss me off and have other channels I enjoy go away.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21038622
> 
> 
> Switching is tempting and I've thought about it with the loss of HDNet and HDNet Movies and no NFL or Weather Channel HD. I also think that I would hate it and come limping back to BH. It's a tough call sometimes but for now I am staying put until they really decide to piss me off and have other channels I enjoy go away.



Yep, me too. I switched to Dish Network a few years ago. After my 18 month contract, I came back to TWC. Liked the Dish programming, but hated that the signal went out every time a rain drop fell. I hear DirectTV is no better. They sure have a great sports line-up, but all I hear is that their service sucks and the signal drops with any inclement weather. That would drive me nuts-O.


We'll see about the NFLN in November, I suppose. Can't say that I'm optimistic. The thing that pisses me off more than anything is the disinformation and utter arrogance of both parties to not even tell us what (if anything) is going on.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Don't know if these exact details have been posted but I just received this email from BHN:



> Quote:
> Coming Soon: New HD Channels
> 
> 
> Thank you for being a Bright House Networks Customer. We are pleased to announce several HD channel launches coming soon. Here's a look at the new channels:
> 
> 
> InfoMás HD: Our 24/7 regional Spanish news and information network, now in HD. Available on channels 1211 and 1900.
> 
> GMC HD: America's favorite channel for uplifting music and entertainment, featuring music and inspiring stories the whole family will enjoy. Available on channel 1317.
> 
> NY1 HD: a 24-hour cable local news channel from New York City. Available on channel 1210.
> 
> WFN HD: World Fishing Network is the only 24/7 television network dedicated to all segments of fishing with programming that covers instruction, tips, tournaments, travel, food, boating, outdoor lifestyle and more. Available with our Sports Pass package on channel 1158.
> 
> 
> We're also adding NEW HD CHANNELS to our Sports Packages to give you even more of your favorite sports action! Here's a look at the new HD channels you can receive based on the Sports Package you subscribe to when the season begins:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA League Pass: Team HD ch. 1801 - 1809 (available from October 2011-April 2012)
> 
> NHL Center Ice: Game HD ch. 1810 - 1818 (available from October 2011-May 2012)
> 
> MLB Extra Innings: Game HD ch. 1810 - 1818 (available from March 2012-September 2012)
> 
> MLS Direct Kick: Team HD ch. 1801 - 1809 (available from March 2012-November 2012)
> 
> 
> Be on the lookout for these NEW HD CHANNELS, coming soon in October! For more details about HD programming, please visit our website at brighthouse.com/hd .


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad and Nayan: It really is rough especially when neither side says anything. Then again, at least they are not blasting each other.


To me, it's a waiting game for a little over another month. If they do not come to a deal by Nov 10, then we know it's dead for another year.


My hope is a deal does happen but closure would be even better here.


Kevin: We got WFN HD and NY1 HD on the 7th and 8th (or 9th) respectively. The later came unexpectedly and without a notice.


We get InfoMas HD and GMC HD a week from today (Tuesday).


We were supposed to get those Sports Channels last Friday but now they can all be access by simply punching in the channel numbers. I think BHN is simply waiting for the NHL Season to start so they are not all blank.


Too bad they said nothing about the 9 (FMC HD, 5 HD Cinemax, 3 HD Showtime) that we were supposed to get June 29.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21040019
> 
> 
> Toad and Nayan: It really is rough especially when neither side says anything. Then again, at least they are not blasting each other.
> 
> 
> To me, it's a waiting game for a little over another month. If they do not come to a deal by Nov 10, then we know it's dead for another year.
> 
> 
> My hope is a deal does happen but closure would be even better here.
> 
> 
> Kevin: We got WFN HD and NY1 HD on the 7th and 8th (or 9th) respectively. The later came unexpectedly and without a notice.
> 
> 
> We get InfoMas HD and GMC HD a week from today (Tuesday).
> 
> 
> We were supposed to get those Sports Channels last Friday but now they can all be access by simply punching in the channel numbers. I think BHN is simply waiting for the NHL Season to start so they are not all blank.
> 
> 
> Too bad they said nothing about the 9 (FMC HD, 5 HD Cinemax, 3 HD Showtime) that we were supposed to get June 29.



HD Orlando:

Well the SDV change over did not happen yesterday the 3rd but I am thinking it might happen on the 6th instead when the QAMs carrying: CSPAN. CSPAN2, WGN America, Leased Access, QVC, Discovery channel are moved to new locations originally these were supposed to be moved on the 8th of september with KDFW FOX 4 HD, KXAS NBC 5 HD, NBC Non Stop, Universal Sports, which they did move those and they also moved the QAM that carries HBO HD, SHOWTIME, and HDPPV to 117MHz, the other 4 channels moved to 111MHz. Looks promising as there is not any node splits planned for tommorow morning and tonight and friday morning there are according to our roadrunner status page.


We really have been low on channels adds this year in North Texas as the only things we got this year so far are:


Canal de Tejas (fo texasr rangers spanish dubbed games)

AYM Sports

CBTV Michoacan

Cine Mexicano

Discovery Familia

Mexico 22

Once Mexico

Teleformula

Viendo Movies

Reelz SD

Antenna TV

Special events ppv channel split from sharing FSSW+

Lifetime HD

ESPN Deportes HD

2 ESPN 360 game channels that have lost their audio and video


It seems that you guys get all the HD channels when the contracts are first signed it might take about a month or two before the major ones reach us.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We do get things pretty quickly when a deal is signed.


It stinks the change didn't happen by you as scheduled.


Here we complain about no Weather Channel HD in addition to not having NFL Network but we'd go nuts if we got the shaft like you guys have.


I remember back in 2009, we had an exactly 6 month span from early March to Early September where all the HD we got was The HDNet/HDNet Movies for Smithsonian/Smithsonian HD OD and Mav TV HD swap.


We also got HD Showcase moved to Digital Basic for all HD customers and ION HD OTA.


I remember we also got Chiller SD too but the lack of HD drove us nuts.


Of course, we then got like 50-60 HD channels over the last 3 months in 3 big updates so that was nice.


I'm thinking both of us will get a nice update by the end of the year. Try to hang in there although it is tough with Longhorn or NFL Network.


----------



## HDOrlando

They came 5 days late but the new Game and Team HD channels for the Sports Packages are up. My chart in my sig has been updated.


There are now 176 HD channels if you count locals, HD OD, Fox Sports out of market RSN's and those Game and Team part-time channels with everything.


Still no June 29 HD update and no guide up on 1317 GMC HD (Scheduled for next Tuesday) yet via "The Trick".


----------



## Nayan

At least they're up!


Also, has anyone else been having trouble with TBS and TNT during the playoff games? I usually don't watch either of them but lately they have both been freezing, having horrible breakups of the HD feeds and then going blank. Sometimes switching channels then going back helps, but I missed the entire last 10 minutes of the Rays game due to it. Do I need to call?


----------



## HDOrlando

I've had freezeups on a few HD channels including AMC HD for many 5 secs but then it would be fine.


I think it's a problem system wide.


It must have sucked to miss The Rays' final 10 minutes but not as bad as Beltre's 3 homers.


My Yankees won so I'm happy.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21040771
> 
> 
> They came 5 days late but the new Game and Team HD channels for the Sports Packages are up. My chart in my sig has been updated.
> 
> 
> There are now 176 HD channels if you count locals, HD OD, Fox Sports out of market RSN's and those Game and Team part-time channels with everything.
> 
> 
> Still no June 29 HD update and no guide up on 1317 GMC HD (Scheduled for next Tuesday) yet via "The Trick".



now we need the hockey schedule.


btw, toad, i had directv for 6 years.only time i lost a signal was in a downpour. the trick is dish alignment. if it is slightly out of whack, it will affect the signal even during sprinkles.


----------



## HDOrlando

It does need to be on the guide.


Please let us know how many games are in HD this weekend as that is when there will be a bigger slate of games.


Anyone have MLS Direct Kick so we can know how many games are carried in HD?


On Direct TV, I have heard it's all but how the dish is positioned.


May we get NFL Network and that sweet RedZone channel so no one contemplates switching.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21041386
> 
> 
> It does need to be on the guide.
> 
> 
> Please let us know how many games are in HD this weekend as that is when there will be a bigger slate of games.
> 
> 
> Anyone have MLS Direct Kick so we can know how many games are carried in HD?
> 
> 
> On Direct TV, I have heard it's all but how the dish is positioned.
> 
> 
> May we get NFL Network and that sweet RedZone channel so no one contemplates switching.



the hockey schedule through the weekend is up. looks like we will get dual feeds, even in hd.


----------



## HDOrlando

Iceturkee,


Is it up on the HD feeds?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21041465
> 
> 
> Iceturkee,
> 
> 
> Is it up on the HD feeds?



yup, that is how i know about the dual feeds!


----------



## HDOrlando

I don't see them listed although all 18 HD feeds are up.


It's possible I have to upgrade my box but don't need to do that yet as this darn NBA Lockout is going to go longer than I expected.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21041588
> 
> 
> I don't see them listed although all 18 HD feeds are up.
> 
> 
> It's possible I have to upgrade my box but don't need to do that yet as this darn NBA Lockout is going to go longer than I expected.




They show on my Sams.3272....I will be sampling the free view of NHL Center Ice to see how InDemand will be showing the new 8mbps mp4 stream for this set up...


I sampled the Mlb Xtra Innings during the summer and I wasnt to impressed by the InDemand HD feed.I have mlbtv and the quality was as good for less...


If the Quality really shines on the NHL InDemand feeds,I might consider dropping mlbtv next season for Xtra innings for a more reliable stream...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21041588
> 
> 
> I don't see them listed although all 18 HD feeds are up.
> 
> 
> It's possible I have to upgrade my box but don't need to do that yet as this darn NBA Lockout is going to go longer than I expected.



I so hope they don't call of the season! I'll still have hockey but boy will I miss the Magic if it's cancelled. It's nice the channels are up and we can get a sneak peek of them in HD. That way I can see if it's worth the season pass.


----------



## HDClown

Anyone on this thread have Whole House DVR? I currently have a single DVR w/HD (Cisco 8640HDC). If I wanted to go WH-DVR, they would replace my 8460HDC (probably with the MoCA enabled 8642HDC) and then I'd get the add-on box for another room (not sure what those devices are).


The MoCA enabled WH-DVR would cost me another $10/mo over my current DVR, and the add-on box for another room is $10, so a total of $20/mo more plus the shift in taxes


Wondering how well it works, what kind of cavaets there might be, and if anyone know if BHN Orlando is exclusively using Cisco for the WH-DVR, or if there are some other manufacturers that they are getting equipment from for WH-DVR.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/21043630
> 
> 
> Anyone on this thread have Whole House DVR? I currently have a single DVR w/HD (Cisco 8640HDC). If I wanted to go WH-DVR, they would replace my 8460HDC (probably with the MoCA enabled 8642HDC) and then I'd get the add-on box for another room (not sure what those devices are).
> 
> 
> The MoCA enabled WH-DVR would cost me another $10/mo over my current DVR, and the add-on box for another room is $10, so a total of $20/mo more plus the shift in taxes
> 
> 
> Wondering how well it works, what kind of cavaets there might be, and if anyone know if BHN Orlando is exclusively using Cisco for the WH-DVR, or if there are some other manufacturers that they are getting equipment from for WH-DVR.



I had it installed about a month ago. Had two SA 8300HD DVRs, they replaced them with Samsung boxes. So far they've worked pretty flawlessly. It's nice to be able to record more than 2 shows simultaneously.


As far as cost, I was quoted the same price as you ($20/month more) but ended up with a $5/month reduction to my bill. Just ask the CSR if they have any promotions for whatever packages you might have. They won't budge on the install fee though.


----------



## HDClown

I asked about promo's but told there was none for monthly service. The rep mentioned $100 install and $30 install, so maybe I'm getting an install promo, not sure. My current service is Digital Cable + HD + 1 DVR + RR Lightning + TIMEguard. I have no premium channels, no extra packages, no home phone. That puts my current bill at $127 + ~$8 in taxes


Did you end up with 2 DVR's or just 1 DVR + 1 regular box?


----------



## Nayan

As a side note, RIP Steve Jobs. I check this forum from my ITouch on occasion when I'm out. He will be missed


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone on this thread have Whole House DVR? I currently have a single DVR w/HD (Cisco 8640HDC). If I wanted to go WH-DVR, they would replace my 8460HDC (probably with the MoCA enabled 8642HDC) and then I'd get the add-on box for another room (not sure what those devices are).
> 
> 
> The MoCA enabled WH-DVR would cost me another $10/mo over my current DVR, and the add-on box for another room is $10, so a total of $20/mo more plus the shift in taxes
> 
> 
> Wondering how well it works, what kind of cavaets there might be, and if anyone know if BHN Orlando is exclusively using Cisco for the WH-DVR, or if there are some other manufacturers that they are getting equipment from for WH-DVR.



I have whole house with 2 hd dvr's and 2 hd boxes. Works flawlessly. I have all ciscos, but supposedly with the new software you can now mix Samsung and cisco boxes.


On another note new Samsung hd boxes have just arrived, don't have the model # but they are pretty small compared to the other boxes. Also saw the new cisco hd and hd dvr's at the cable convention in Tampa. They are both much smaller than existing models. No upgrade in disc space yet, but I was told 1tb next year is possible.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21044391
> 
> 
> As a side note, RIP Steve Jobs. I check this forum from my ITouch on occasion when I'm out. He will be missed



Me to I really loved those blue classical imacs in todays standards I remember them from grade school. I still have the 5th generation ipod 60GB IPOD white







from 2006. edit looked those Ipods up they seem to keep value pretty good. I think the current value of what I have is $110.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21044391
> 
> 
> As a side note, RIP Steve Jobs. I check this forum from my ITouch on occasion when I'm out. He will be missed



sent from my imac g5


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21044642
> 
> 
> Me to I really loved those blue classical imacs in todays standards I remember them from grade school. I still have the 5th generation ipod 60GB IPOD white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2006. edit looked those Ipods up they seem to keep value pretty good. I think the current value of what I have is $110.



actually, i think most apple products have resale value.i just got this imac in trade. it is about 4 or 5 years old.it cost over $1200 new and can be resold for over $400.


----------



## HDOrlando

GMC (Gospel Music Channel) HD is up via "The Trick" on channel 1317. There is no guide information yet though.


The NHL games popped into my guide on the Game HD channels. Since it's a free preview through the 23rd, I'll be able to see tonight or tomorrow if I will need to upgrade my box (got two different answers from CSV) for the NBA League Pass package whenever that gets started.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/21043897
> 
> 
> I asked about promo's but told there was none for monthly service. The rep mentioned $100 install and $30 install, so maybe I'm getting an install promo, not sure. My current service is Digital Cable + HD + 1 DVR + RR Lightning + TIMEguard. I have no premium channels, no extra packages, no home phone. That puts my current bill at $127 + ~$8 in taxes
> 
> 
> Did you end up with 2 DVR's or just 1 DVR + 1 regular box?



HD, I got 2 DVRs (necessary to keep peace in the family...). I also have HBO and Phone so maybe that's how they worked the package. I've also found that calling back an hour later and talking to someone different can make a difference in the price. Kinda like airline tickets...


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21046540
> 
> 
> GMC (Gospel Music Channel) HD is up via "The Trick" on channel 1317. There is no guide information yet though.
> 
> 
> The NHL games popped into my guide on the Game HD channels. Since it's a free preview through the 23rd, I'll be able to see tonight or tomorrow if I will need to upgrade my box (got two different answers from CSV) for the NBA League Pass package whenever that gets started.



if you have the samsung or cisco boxes you will be fine. if not, upgrade time.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I think I'll be fine too but will feel safer when I see a game.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21047068
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> I think I'll be fine too but will feel safer when I see a game.



Oh yeah I'll be checking out a game tonight. At least for an hour







.

I hope the Yankees win


----------



## HDOrlando

Damn straight Nayan!


----------



## HDOrlando

In TWC-NYC's notice which they post online, a few channels have been added to the month to month's.


Cooking Channel HD, DIY HD, IFC HD and WE TV HD. Current TV appeared to be missing though which would be nice as I want that HD channel which Current hopes to have available in the near future. Sometimes there are errors on month to months so I wouldn't read too much into these yet.


They might appear on ours at the end of the month. Luckily, we have all those channels in HD.


On another note, NESN HD has not been announced for TWC-NYC but some more TWC systems.


I fully expect to see it in a later update this year and likely our October notice.


----------



## Nayan

In my inbox I got the BH newsletter and it says:


We're excited to bring new channels to your lineup. We've recently added NY1, World Fishing Network and Here!, a new On Demand package.


So what is Here! and what will be on it I wonder? It didn't give any more info in the letter, so I have no clue as to when it's launching or anything.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21049737
> 
> 
> In my inbox I got the BH newsletter and it says:
> 
> 
> We're excited to bring new channels to your lineup. We've recently added NY1, World Fishing Network and Here!, a new On Demand package.
> 
> 
> So what is Here! and what will be on it I wonder? It didn't give any more info in the letter, so I have no clue as to when it's launching or anything.



Here! competes with logo Nayan.


----------



## iceturkee

i'm sorry to all fans of that ny baseball team but


yankees lose.THE YANKEES LOSE. don't care who wins the series as long as it isn't the evil empire.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21049818
> 
> 
> i'm sorry to all fans of that ny baseball team but
> 
> 
> yankees lose.THE YANKEES LOSE. don't care who wins the series as long as it isn't the evil empire.



Lol....I tip my cap to Detroit, their pitchers out dueled our so called power line up.


Also,did anyone checkout the NHL free view last night? How was the Hd quality since they are using mp4 codec..


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21049988
> 
> 
> Lol....I tip my cap to Detroit, their pitchers out dueled our so called power line up.
> 
> 
> Also,did anyone checkout the NHL free view last night? How was the Hd quality since they are using mp4 codec..



I have one of the Cisco boxes yet I can't get the free preview. It says I have to order the season when I tune to any of the NHL channels so maybe it's not active yet? I'll try again tonight but this just adds to my frustration of BH not updating their news page like they used to.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21049988
> 
> 
> Lol....I tip my cap to Detroit, their pitchers out dueled our so called power line up.
> 
> 
> Also,did anyone checkout the NHL free view last night? How was the Hd quality since they are using mp4 codec..



i didn't see a difference on my wall, projected to 73 inches.


----------



## feb1003

Here tv is a gay -lesbian channel according to brighthouse tv


----------



## HDOrlando

I did not get the Free preview either last night.


However, the channels now show they are not available with the "A" button to try again.


It might be just a case of them not activating it last night. Let's see tonight but it might be a case of us having to switch boxes.


----------



## Nayan

Ah ok, thanks for the heads-up on Here!







.


I have the Cisco box so I should have the channels with no problem, right? Or do I not have the *right* box? _IO sono cosi confusa!!_


----------



## iceturkee

no problems with my samsung.but i have the center ice package.


----------



## FloridaShark

I ran across this article this afternoon. He makes allot of sense concerning our cable boxes.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7...isons-mailbag/


----------



## Nayan

Okay, I guess they turned on the preview this morning because I have the 1 p.m. game on now in HD. Oh it looks so good!

so do some of the players


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloridaShark* /forum/post/21050849
> 
> 
> I ran across this article this afternoon. He makes allot of sense concerning our cable boxes.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7...isons-mailbag/



That was a good find! I noticed a big difference when my box went out and I plugged directly into the TV. The picture was clearer than with the box, but of course the huge downside is I can't get any of the upper HD channels without a box and the ones I can get I don't watch, save for News 13. So do I sacrifice channels for a good picture or do I sacrifice a good picture for channels? I wish I didn't have to settle, but I like my box.


----------



## HDOrlando

I can get the SD channel but not the HD one.


I probably need to upgrade my box.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21051369
> 
> 
> I can get the SD channel but not the HD one.
> 
> I probably need to upgrade my box.



Are you referring to the NHL Center Ice games on HD?

So far, I'm unable to get the games on HD Channels 1810-1818; SD channels 537-550 are OK. And I did confirm online that all games today and evening are being sent out in HD by NHL Center Ice.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21051496
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the NHL Center Ice games on HD?
> 
> So far, I'm unable to get the games on HD Channels 1810-1818; SD channels 537-550 are OK. And I did confirm online that all games today and evening are being sent out in HD by NHL Center Ice.



Indemand is now sending the Hd feed for their sports programming in hx264/MP4 codec so you would probably need one of the newer stb that can decode MP4..


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21051518
> 
> 
> Indemand is now sending the Hd feed for their sports programming in hx264/MP4 codec so you would probably need one of the newer stb that can decode MP4..



Thanks Peter,

You may be right. My two STBs are SA 8300HD boxes that have been performing flawlessly for nearly 4 years.


----------



## Nayan

I have the game on in HD and I have one of the Cisco boxes and it's running fine. So I guess it's upgrade time for a few of you folks







.


----------



## Sgooter

Yes, BHN confirmed that I need a new "M-Type Box" in order to receive MPEG4 HD, such as for NHL Center Ice. I quickly swapped out the old silver colored SA8300HD for the black Cisco box - all working fine now.

It only took 4 phone calls to BHN since last night to get to the precise source of the technical problem.

Many thanks to Peter and several other regulars here for providing clear and accurate info...as always.


----------



## PeterLewis

@ Sgooter


No problem buddy,glad everything worked out for you...enjoy your games..


----------



## BrandonJF

Is it hard to get the Samsung boxes out of them? Have they been deemed to be the most reliable? I am at the end of my rope. I just had them swap out my box and it just made it worse since they gave me an 8300HDC. I love how if I have three or more shows scheduled for the same time, it will always record the lowest priority shows. Every. Single. Time. I manually resolved the conflict by cancelling the lowest priority show from recording. It was not on the scheduled list at all. Just saw that the show highest in the priority list tonight did not record while the one I cancelled did. So frustrating.


----------



## PeterLewis

Does anyone know when do they add The Big Bang Theory latest episode OnDemand ?.....I missed recording it last thurs. due to the Yankees game and other recordings on..


I was hoping the latest episode would of been added by now but it is not,was hoping to watch it this weekend..


----------



## HDOrlando

PeterLewis: Not sure but it appears they at least have it as an option this year.


Everyone: I made the appointment to switch out my box. They are coming Monday morning and hopefully I'll have one that I can still do "The Trick" on.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21052003
> 
> 
> Yes, BHN confirmed that I need a new "M-Type Box" in order to receive MPEG4 HD, such as for NHL Center Ice. I quickly swapped out the old silver colored SA8300HD for the black Cisco box - all working fine now.
> 
> It only took 4 phone calls to BHN since last night to get to the precise source of the technical problem.
> 
> Many thanks to Peter and several other regulars here for providing clear and accurate info...as always.



They gave me two separate answers.


The easiest to do the appointment is via their online chat as you do not have to wait 15-30 mins.


Unfortunately, I got to pay $20 for them to bring the boxes. The Customer Care Center by me closed last year.


----------



## iceturkee

watching and enjoying redzone on my iphone.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I envy you.


I wish I had RedZone right now so I could watch my Giants.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> watching and enjoying redzone on my iphone.



I had it too for about a month (on my wife's Verizon iPhone). Then it started prompting for a $10 V-cast subcription.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21058339
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> I envy you.
> 
> 
> I wish I had RedZone right now so I could watch my Giants.



I turned on the Bucs game earlier. Wish I hadn't!


----------



## HDOrlando

My Giants had a bad game today so I'm glad I didn't see it.


----------



## PeterLewis

My Bills beat the Dream Team Eagles 31-24 wow we are on a role this year....Finally


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21058734
> 
> 
> I had it too for about a month (on my wife's Verizon iPhone). Then it started prompting for a $10 V-cast subcription.



i'll gladly pay the 10 bucks.


anyone else lose their cable this morning?mine was out over 2 hours.


----------



## Nayan

I lost mine for awhile last night, but then I also lost power a few times so it made it hard to watch football. My cables been on all morning so maybe it's a local thing for you. I know you folks in DB got slammed by the storm.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21060701
> 
> 
> I lost mine for awhile last night, but then I also lost power a few times so it made it hard to watch football. My cables been on all morning so maybe it's a local thing for you. I know you folks in DB got slammed by the storm.



thankfully, i didn't lose power.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm happy I didn't lose power and the puddles that flooded Central Florida Roads were not big at all in my area. I have seen worse when it rained in the worst.


Unfortunately, that is not the case for everyone.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21060646
> 
> 
> i'll gladly pay the 10 bucks.
> 
> 
> anyone else lose their cable this morning?mine was out over 2 hours.



Yeah, I might too-- if TWC/BHN doesn't add the NFLN/RZ. Tiny screen, but with a iPhone/HDMI cable, I can display it in full screen glory.


----------



## HDOrlando

I got my new box.


It's a Samsung and it's great. Much faster than Cisco.


Still can do "The Trick" too just with no flashing dot above the timer and I have to double click the arrow now.


On NFLN/RZ, we should know a month from today. I'd like some closure though.


----------



## Nayan

I was going to ask if they had come yet! I'm glad you got the upgrade and can do the trick. Boy the boxing match....err, hockey game I'm watching looks awesome in HD







.


----------



## HDOrlando

It definitely does and to think, we have 9 HD feeds for each package. I hated the SD last year and now that's a thing of the past.


This box is so much faster. I feel like I got a new cable system.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my new box.
> 
> 
> It's a Samsung and it's great. Much faster than Cisco.
> 
> 
> Still can do "The Trick" too just with no flashing dot above the timer and I have to double click the arrow now.
> 
> 
> On NFLN/RZ, we should know a month from today. I'd like some closure though.



Which model number did you get on the Samsung? Does it have picture n picture?


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


Can't find it on the back. Do you know exactly where I can see the model number?


----------



## HDOrlando

We got our two new HD channels this morning as scheduled. Not sure exactly when but it was before 1:45 AM.


InfoMas HD 1211/1900 now has a live feed with "Coming Soon" still listed in the guide. It's basically InfoMas with blue pixelbars like News 13.


GMC (Gospel Music Channel) HD is now up on 1317.


This puts us at 178 HD channels.


If we get the 9 from the June 29 HD update and a decent sized update to end the year, were looking at 200 HD channels if you count the locals, HD OD's and Game and Team HD channels.


I expect us to get a notice with HD in it (Please Weather Channel HD and Sundance HD) within a month from now and more likely at the end of this month. It's around that time, we will probably get word on NFLN and NFLRZ too via the national media.


A lot of things could be coming together within this next month.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21064753
> 
> 
> VGPOP,
> 
> 
> Can't find it on the back. Do you know exactly where I can see the model number?



should be on the front if it is the same as mine.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's the SMT-H3262.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21065922
> 
> 
> It's the SMT-H3262.



that is the same hd receiver i have.


----------



## HDOrlando

Isn't it wonderful? I love the blue light on the thing too and how quick it is.


Only thing is you have to time holding down OK/Select and then double right click to do "The Trick".


----------



## iceturkee

btw, i take back my original comment about the pq of center ice games.i do see a definite difference, even on my projector.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21061613
> 
> 
> Yeah, I might too-- if TWC/BHN doesn't add the NFLN/RZ. Tiny screen, but with a iPhone/HDMI cable, I can display it in full screen glory.



there is a cable for that?


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21066866
> 
> 
> btw, i take back my original comment about the pq of center ice games.i do see a definite difference, even on my projector.



There should be a quality difference because prior to the update InDemand was using a low bitrate mpeg2 feed and now they are using a MP4 @ 8mbps feed per game....


Now the video has more of a pop and crispness to it...


----------



## HDOrlando

It does look better but I'll know for sure once the NBA Lockout ends.


The PQ for the HD feed was not good on the one Team HD channel last year.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21065922
> 
> 
> It's the SMT-H3262.



I have the 3270


----------



## heyitsme

Yeah me too, the 3270... I like it a lot but its had a few hiccups lately. What's the difference between the 3270 and the 3262?


BTW I put electrical tape over the blue light... way to bright for me.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will get our next Legal Notice within the next 2 1/2 weeks.


While many of us want Weather channel HD, NFLN HD and NFLRZ HD (These two will be announced online when it happens) and more HD Starz what else on the BHN/TWC is on your wish lists.

*My List is: Weather Channel HD, Sundance HD and maybe Fuel HD and NESN HD.*


Here is what is available.


HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems


Basic and Digital Basic Networks


NuvoTV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

RFD-TV HD (Need to pick up SD version first)

The Weather Channel HD


PPV


Second HD PPV Channel (Not sure why this is even needed.)


Premium Networks


HBO 2 West HD

HBO Comedy West HD

HBO Family West HD

HBO Latino West HD

HBO Signature West HD

HBO Zone West HD

Cinemax West HD

ActionMax West HD

MoreMax West HD

ThrillerMax West HD

Showtime Beyond West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Showtime Next West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Showtime Women West HD

Starz West HD

Indie Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)

Retro Plex HD (Need to pick up SD Channel first)


Out of Market Regional Sports Networks


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS North HD

FS South HD (Note: This might be confused on lineups as SportSouth)

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD


On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)


Basic and Digital Basic Networks


Africa Channel HD (Need SD Version First)

C-Span2 HD

C-Span3 HD

Fuel TV HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NHK World HD (Need SD Version First)

QVC HD

Sundance HD


Premium Networks


Starz Cinema HD

Starz Comedy HD (Need To Pick Up SD Version First)

Starz Edge HD

Starz In Black HD

Starz Kids and Family HD


Announced For Time Warner Cable


NESN HD (TWC-KSC, Date Unknown)

TV Japan HD (11/9/2011 for TWC-NYC)



Announced Previously And Could Re-Announced


Pentagon Channel HD

TVLand HD

*So, what's everyone else's wish list?*


----------



## Maya68

I saw a commercial for an iPad app BHN is coming out with. Does anyone know which channels we will be able to watch on the iPad?


----------



## Nayan

Maya: I saw the ad and it looks like CNN, Discovery, History, Animal Planet and a number of others. It says it's coming soon so I guess we'll have to wait until then to see the full lineup.


HD: I want Jim Cantore...err, I mean Weather Channel







, Africa Channel, Sundance, IndiePlex, RetroPlex and Pentagon Channel. I'd like to see more Starz! added for the folks who subscribe, since at this point they get the shaft as we only have the main channel in HD. And of course NFLN and RedZone!


----------



## iceturkee

sundance, pentagon, weather, indieplex and retroplex.i would gladly take more regional sports networks and nfl network (which isn't as big a priority now that i can watch on my iphone).


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya: They also launched BTN (Big Ten Network) 2 go but that might not be IPad.


Nayan/Iceturkee: I was surprised we did not get Sundance back in the April notice. It's the only channel we have in HD OD on HD Showcase that we do not have the 24/7 HD channel for. I love those late night international movies. They are wonderful suspense.


Pentagon probably would come in this end of year update I've been mentioning if it is indeed available.


IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD was the only thing we have gotten different from Tampa Bay this year and this is because they had the SD version. If BHN had dropped Movieplex a few years and picked up these too like some of the other affiliates, we'd have it now. What really stinks is I pay $7 a month for Movie Pass and some affiliates have all that we have plus FMC HD (Delayed for us) and some have Indie and Retro too.


Africa Channel could come but it's maybe more unlikely since it's a new service. We shall see.


I just hope we finally get Weather Channel HD and others. I really expect to see something in the notice coming within the next 2 1/2 weeks.


It would be nice to clear channels off the list as we wait for the hopeful HD launch of channels like Chiller, Cloo, Current, Teen Nick, etc. in HD in 2012.


----------



## FloridaShark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21074428
> 
> 
> I saw a commercial for an iPad app BHN is coming out with. Does anyone know which channels we will be able to watch on the iPad?




I want the HBO Go app most.There are some series I missed and they have the complete episodes of each one available to watch.


----------



## HDOrlando

Talks have apparently ended.

http://www.bizjournals.com/buffalo/n...end-talks.html


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21076034
> 
> 
> Maya: I saw the ad and it looks like CNN, Discovery, History, Animal Planet and a number of others. It says it's coming soon so I guess we'll have to wait until then to see the full lineup.
> 
> 
> HD: I want Jim Cantore...err, I mean Weather Channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Africa Channel, Sundance, IndiePlex, RetroPlex and Pentagon Channel. I'd like to see more Starz! added for the folks who subscribe, since at this point they get the shaft as we only have the main channel in HD. And of course NFLN and RedZone!



Cool! I can't wait until it comes out! Thanks!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21079274
> 
> 
> Talks have apparently ended.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/buffalo/n...end-talks.html



Argh! Another year without







. Man it sucks!


----------



## HDOrlando

Word is TWC wants to restart talks but who knows. We really got the tease this year and it's really disappointing.


Iceturkee: Does your "Hunch" think talks will re-start and we will get an agreement.


In the end, at least they got closer and maybe we get it next year but I'm not holding my breath. This really does suck.


We are getting a notice in around two weeks so maybe we will get Weather Channel HD to soften the blow but if there is no Weather HD or any HD at all, it's going to really suck.


I do think were getting an end of year update so I expect to see something.


If they do not get us Weather Channel HD by years end, were starting a campaign. There is no excuse for us not to have it.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21083136
> 
> 
> Word is TWC wants to restart talks but who knows. We really got the tease this year and it's really disappointing.
> 
> 
> Iceturkee: Does your "Hunch" think talks will re-start and we will get an agreement.
> 
> 
> In the end, at least they got closer and maybe we get it next year but I'm not holding my breath. This really does suck.
> 
> 
> We are getting a notice in around two weeks so maybe we will get Weather Channel HD to soften the blow but if there is no Weather HD or any HD at all, it's going to really suck.
> 
> 
> I do think were getting an end of year update so I expect to see something.
> 
> 
> If they do not get us Weather Channel HD by years end, were starting a campaign. There is no excuse for us not to have it.





my hunch is quiet right now. this was the best time for a deal to be done.i am now convinced idiots must be in charge of time warner.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21083153
> 
> 
> my hunch is quiet right now. this was the best time for a deal to be done.i am now convinced idiots must be in charge of time warner.



This sad saga is finally over. The NFL has put out a statement.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...3ULyWVL1oRFSPL 


So embarressing for TWC (and BHN). I hear the Direct TV phones ringing right now.


----------



## VanderRG

Does anyone have an update on this infuriating ESPN3/Xbox live situation? I have been a big BH fan and customer for a long time but my understanding is that the hold-up with espn3 over Xbox live is Bright House making waves and being stubborn.


Are they still even negotiating? This has been "in process" for so long I can't help but wonder if it is dead in the water.


Does anyone know if there are any alternative providers in Central Florida that are on board with Espn3 over Xbox live?


----------



## HDOrlando

At least the NFL put out a statement.


There needs to be an uproar here to get them back to the table. It's unlikely to happen but got to show them customers want it.


----------



## Nayan

You know, this both infuriates me and saddens me at the same time. Really there is no reason why we shouldn't have this already (both NFLN and TWC) and I would really like to see some heads roll for these decisions. It really does make me want to switch so I can get what I want.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At least the NFL put out a statement.
> 
> 
> There needs to be an uproar here to get them back to the table. It's unlikely to happen but got to show them customers want it.



Email the following people:

[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 


If enough do, they will try. They know that the reasons the've used in the past (to explain why there is no agreement) are no longer publically acceptable. Believe me on this-- can't really say why, but let's just say ... I've got a source.


I know for a fact that TWC is scrambling about the public perception of this and if they feel enough pressure, they'd re-engage w/ the NFL. Only til 11/10, though. After that, it's really a done deal for this season.


----------



## Satch Man

TWC and NFL Network:


I heard that TWC has agreed to allow the channel to not be a part of Sports Pass, so we know that hurdle was climbed. I know that communications were professional this year, and reports are they were close on price.


I think price is now the main issue and that TWC wants something more from the NFL when the season ends to compensate for "only eight live games." I think if they could get that something (i.e: i-Pad application, Sunday Ticket) that might bring them back to the negotiating table.


I believe TWC still considers NFL Network to be a nitche channel, BUT it could be, "give us something else other than just eight live games a year, and we might be able to accept the current rate. Your getting there, but the price is still too high." They might be as little as 30 cents too high, but give us something in addition to the eight live games and we will accept."


Jack


----------



## Nayan

I don't know why they just don't put NFLN on regular and RedZone in the sports Pack. I know I would be willing to reorder it and I am sure there'd be enough folks who would gladly pay if it was on there. But there's also those who hate sports and would complain about having to pay so we could watch football (and let's be honest, they complain about paying for ESPN anyway, especially many women). I'll be sending out emails, again, so maybe we can get them back to the table.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21084312
> 
> 
> TWC and NFL Network
> 
> 
> I believe TWC still considers NFL Network to be a nitche channel, BUT it could be, "give us something else other than just eight live games a year, and we might be able to accept the current rate. Your getting there, but the price is still too high." They might be as little as 30 cents too high, but give us something in addition to the eight live games and we will accept."
> 
> 
> Jack



Agreed,if NFL Network would of started to show college games as well as the 8 NFL Games the pot would be sweetened..


MLB Net. gives you your money's worth with all the spring training games,3-5 reg. season games a week,doc. shows...etc...


But all considered if the cable companys like charter can pull it off and land NFL NET/Redzone whats the big hold up TWC/BHN?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21083419
> 
> 
> This sad saga is finally over. The NFL has put out a statement.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...3ULyWVL1oRFSPL
> 
> 
> So embarressing for TWC (and BHN). I hear the Direct TV phones ringing right now.



the article is in the ny post, which has 0 creditability. beside, i had dtv for 6 years, wouldn't go back over this, especially since i can watch on my iphone!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21084312
> 
> 
> TWC and NFL Network:
> 
> 
> I heard that TWC has agreed to allow the channel to not be a part of Sports Pass, so we know that hurdle was climbed. I know that communications were professional this year, and reports are they were close on price.
> 
> 
> I think price is now the main issue and that TWC wants something more from the NFL when the season ends to compensate for "only eight live games." I think if they could get that something (i.e: i-Pad application, Sunday Ticket) that might bring them back to the negotiating table.
> 
> 
> I believe TWC still considers NFL Network to be a nitche channel, BUT it could be, "give us something else other than just eight live games a year, and we might be able to accept the current rate. Your getting there, but the price is still too high." They might be as little as 30 cents too high, but give us something in addition to the eight live games and we will accept."
> 
> 
> Jack




if time warner is holding out for sunday ticket, they are bigger idiots than what i give them credit for!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

The first thought would be price but it seems that is not it.


Could it be an IPad Ap? Maybe Moving NFLN to Sports Tier during offseason? Right to bid on "Sunday Ticket"? Guarantee the 8 games would stay on NFLN?


If it was not for how I hate how The NFL does "Sunday Ticket", I'd be really outraged. I actually wish everyone would have held out but when Comcast and Dish Network caved, that was over. RedZone helps but it's not watching my Giants every week. It would be nice to get it though.


It would be really nice if more specifics got out and they did get a deal but it is too late to align everyone but DTV against them.


----------



## iceturkee

Don't the thrusday night games start in september next season?


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


A new package they are shopping to cable (I'm betting it lands on Versus which will be NBC Sports Channel) will have 8 early season Thursday games with NFL Network have 8 after that.


----------



## mgsports

TWCKC

Cooking Channel HD, DIY HD, NatGeo Wild HD, Crime & Investigation HD, YES HD, NESN HD, GSN HD, ESPN 3D. On or about November 3, Primetime HD On Demand will be consolidated into Primetime On Demand; Kids Preschool On Demand will be consolidated into Kids On Demand; Cutting Edge On Demand will be consolidated into Entertainment On Demand; HD Showcase will be dropped; BTN On Demand and BTN HD On Demand will be consolidated and renamed TWC Sports Pass On Demand.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21084827
> 
> 
> the article is in the ny post, which has 0 creditability. beside, i had dtv for 6 years, wouldn't go back over this, especially since i can watch on my iphone!



Yeah, but in this case the NY Post is really just citing the article from Sports Business Journal. Which, by all accounts-- is very credible.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21085186
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> A new package they are shopping to cable (I'm betting it lands on Versus which will be NBC Sports Channel) will have 8 early season Thursday games with NFL Network have 8 after that.



Seems to me that if they really wanted to force the holdouts (TWC/BHN, Cablevision and whoever else) hands-- they would add the 8 game package onto the 8 they (NFLN) already have. Customers would be marching on the Time Warner's doorstep with pitchforks if they missed 16 games.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21085584
> 
> 
> Seems to me that if they really wanted to force the holdouts (TWC/BHN, Cablevision and whoever else) hands-- they would add the 8 game package onto the 8 they (NFLN) already have. Customers would be marching on the Time Warner's doorstep with pitchforks if they missed 16 games.



I think that MIGHT be enough to get TWC to accept. When is NFL Network supposed to add the additional eight games for 16 total?


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

I believe the NFL originally was going to sell the 8-game late season package to a cable network but then put them on NFL Network.


It's possible they do it again with the early 8 package.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports* /forum/post/21085209
> 
> 
> TWCKC
> 
> Cooking Channel HD, DIY HD, NatGeo Wild HD, Crime & Investigation HD, YES HD, NESN HD, GSN HD, ESPN 3D. On or about November 3, Primetime HD On Demand will be consolidated into Primetime On Demand; Kids Preschool On Demand will be consolidated into Kids On Demand; Cutting Edge On Demand will be consolidated into Entertainment On Demand; HD Showcase will be dropped; BTN On Demand and BTN HD On Demand will be consolidated and renamed TWC Sports Pass On Demand.



I've seen this notice but NESN Natiional HD is popping up on quite a few TWC Notices and I do believe it's a strong possibility for an end of year update for us.


BHN Orlando has all of the above except NESN HD which we currently have in SD.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21085582
> 
> 
> Yeah, but in this case the NY Post is really just citing the article from Sports Business Journal. Which, by all accounts-- is very credible.



true


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21086612
> 
> 
> true



TWC is claiming that they still are trying for a "positive conclusion" to this and believe there is time before the games begin on Nov. 10. I don't know whether that is just spin/PR to placate customers or really true. The tea leaves certainly are indicating that any deal for this year is DEAD. Why else would the NFL put out a statement. It really sounds like they have written off TWC (and BHN). At this point ... can you blame them?


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


It sounds that way.


I'd rather talks be dead and then them tease again and we do not get it.


For now, I'm focused on BHN filling out our HD Lineup and then maybe next year they will get closer although I'd like specifics to come out. I do plan to write TWC though.


May something happen but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## BrandonJF

I finally gave up on the DVRs and got a couple of Tivos. I called before making my decision to ask how much the cable cards would cost and was fine with that.


Of course, I didn't think of everything...


After taking off two HD-DVRs, my monthly bill barely went down.... because I lost the "combo pack". So, I had to _add_ a digital box in order to keep the combo pack and bring the price down. I inquired about the SDV tuning adapter and was told that the tech would bring everything they needed.


He didn't have any tuning adapters, so I call again and find out the tuning adapters cost more per month than the cable cards. For some reason, I had thought that the tuning adapters had to be free... I must have read that in a dream. The line I was given was that the cable cards are cheaper than a digital box because they don't get all the channels (forget that cable cards were around before they implemented SDV). So, my break-even point on these Tivos just got pushed even further back....


To those more knowledgable than me... does this sound right? How can they charge me full price for a premium channel like Showtime while I'm missing most of the channels without a tuning adapter? I was hoping I could just do without, but since I'm missing Comedy Central HD/Scify HD/BBCA HD/MTVHD, I'm pretty much stuck with having to get the tuning adapters.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/21086811
> 
> 
> I finally gave up on the DVRs and got a couple of Tivos. I called before making my decision to ask how much the cable cards would cost and was fine with that.
> 
> 
> Of course, I didn't think of everything...
> 
> 
> After taking off two HD-DVRs, my monthly bill barely went down.... because I lost the "combo pack". So, I had to _add_ a digital box in order to keep the combo pack and bring the price down. I inquired about the SDV tuning adapter and was told that the tech would bring everything they needed.
> 
> 
> He didn't have any tuning adapters, so I call again and find out the tuning adapters cost more per month than the cable cards. For some reason, I had thought that the tuning adapters had to be free... I must have read that in a dream. The line I was given was that the cable cards are cheaper than a digital box because they don't get all the channels (forget that cable cards were around before they implemented SDV). So, my break-even point on these Tivos just got pushed even further back....
> 
> 
> To those more knowledgable than me... does this sound right? How can they charge me full price for a premium channel like Showtime while I'm missing most of the channels without a tuning adapter? I was hoping I could just do without, but since I'm missing Comedy Central HD/Scify HD/BBCA HD/MTVHD, I'm pretty much stuck with having to get the tuning adapters.



tuning adapters are suppose to be free for a year. mine is!


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21086966
> 
> 
> tuning adapters are suppose to be free for a year. mine is!



Do you recall if that was a promo? I told her I had thought they were free and didn't get anywhere.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/21086994
> 
> 
> Do you recall if that was a promo? I told her I had thought they were free and didn't get anywhere.



i don't remember. but they have been free for a year for over a year. maybe, they aren't doing it anymore.


redzone time


----------



## mbclev

Keep in mind that NFL Network carries some Arena Football games during that league's season, so I would think that this would be more of an impetus to get that network on Bright House in your area (so that the "War on I-4" between the Orlando Predators and Tampa Bay Storm would be seen by more people in this country, for example).


----------



## Nayan

Here! and Here! On Demand are now available on channels 398 and 399 respectively.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not sure if Arena Football would be a big factor.


Nayan: I thought we already had those and did you see a notice in the paper? If so, did it have anything else?


----------



## Nayan

No, no notice but I saw them when I was browsing around today. I got an email saying Here! was coming soon but didn't think it was this soon







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Got ya. We will be getting our notice within two weeks. Were counting on you as I'm expecting HD in this notice maybe late next week or on Halloween Monday.


Weather Channel HD would be great but am predicting NESN HD and maybe some others.


May you wake up and post Cantorrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeee............. in HD!


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21086651
> 
> 
> TWC is claiming that they still are trying for a "positive conclusion" to this and believe there is time before the games begin on Nov. 10. I don't know whether that is just spin/PR to placate customers or really true. The tea leaves certainly are indicating that any deal for this year is DEAD. Why else would the NFL put out a statement. It really sounds like they have written off TWC (and BHN). At this point ... can you blame them?



It sounds like a dead deal to me. Toad, do you have any news sources that claim TWC wants to go back to negotiating for NFL Network?


Jack


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man* /forum/post/21089364
> 
> 
> It sounds like a dead deal to me. Toad, do you have any news sources that claim TWC wants to go back to negotiating for NFL Network?
> 
> 
> Jack



No. Just the TWC marketing director and another Sr. TWC exec. They claim that they are hopeful and are willing "if the NFLN" is-- to try and get a deal. They are maintaining that they are hoping for a "positive conclusion". Of course, this is moot if the NFL is done talking with TWC. And, from what I can tell (through the NFL putting out a statement)-- they have had enough and don't seem interested in whatever terms TWC is not budging on.


John Ourand (the writer who broke the story late last week-- Sports Business Journal) emailed this to me yesterday:


"I was really surprised how close they were. Almost all the big deal points have been agreed to. There are a few other points — I don’t know what they are — that neither side is buding on. Deals these days are rarely about a single channel. I know you were optimistic three weeks ago. Tough to see the two break it off now."


----------



## HDOrlando

It would be great if Ourand can find out what those points are.


We deserve to know given how we've been taken on a ride these past few months.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21089761
> 
> 
> It would be great if Ourand can find out what those points are.
> 
> 
> We deserve to know given how we've been taken on a ride these past few months.



I think only the 2 negotiating parties (NFL/TWC) know the points of contention-- and are keeping it close to the vest ... for whatever reason.


Another variable here ... is the TWC recently purchased Insight Cable. Insight has NFLN/RZ. As they get integrated into the TWC system ... how are those subscribers going to feel when the NFLN/RZ disappears from their line-up? This, obviously, isn't applicable right now-- but, it will be next year.


Other providers merging w/ TWC is certainly not unprecedented. TWC acquired Adelphia some years ago. They too had the NFLN, and as those subscribers were folded into the TWC tent, their access to the NFLN went "poof" (gone). TWC's reaction to those angry subs-- "too bad ... get satellite if you don't like it".


So ... I would seriously doubt that Insight's existing contract agreements did (or will in the future) have any impact on the failure of TWC to strike a deal with the NFL.


All I can say is-- let your BHN execs (and the TWC execs that I've listed-- if you are so inclined) know that you are not happy and insist that this get done-- THIS YEAR. Yes ... customer emails (when received in little numbers) are normally ignored. But, if enough of us do it-- they will at least raise a red flag. Of course, none of us are naive enough to believe that emails alone change executive behavior. Ultimately, churn rate (switching providers, aka MONEY) is the only motivator for them.


It's just pathetic. I'm seriously considering Direct TV.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21088729
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> May you wake up and post Cantorrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeee............. in HD!



Oh you know I'll be on the roof shouting that!


----------



## xxfury2xx

A bit late to respond, but here is my HD wish list: The Weather Channel HD, Current HD, and NHK World HD (not holding my breath on this one).


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21095169
> 
> 
> A bit late to respond, but here is my HD wish list: The Weather Channel HD, Current HD, and NHK World HD (not holding my breath on this one).



Not the best solution but I got myself a Roku and it has NHK World, Al-Jazeera, BBC World News, Russia Today. Not in HD though but at least I can watch them.


----------



## HDOrlando

Current HD is not out yet but some notices have it off month to months so that could clear a hurdle for when it does come out if it is indeed off those deals.


They hope to have an HD feed in the near future according to their website.


----------



## jowens1126

I'm in Orlando and I'm thinking about getting WHDVR. CS could not tell me what box I would get. Can anyone with WHDVR tell me what box you got and is it faster, better, more/less reliable, than my current dinosaur SA dvr box?


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jowens1126* /forum/post/21097523
> 
> 
> I'm in Orlando and I'm thinking about getting WHDVR. CS could not tell me what box I would get. Can anyone with WHDVR tell me what box you got and is it faster, better, more/less reliable, than my current dinosaur SA dvr box?



I don't have WHDVR, but I'm pretty sure BHN's WHDVR has a 500GB drive, and might be a version of the SA 8300 series. You might also be interested in this bit of tech info: I recently had to swap out my smooth running (for nearly 4 yrs) SA 8300HD for a new Cisco 8640HDC so that I could receive the new MPeg4 HD programming, such as NHL Center Ice in HD. So, if/when you get the WHDVR and if you want to watch any MPeg4 programming, be sure to first ask BHN if the WHDVR box they give you will support MPeg4. The SA 8300HD will not receive Mpeg4.


----------



## jowens1126

I'm so ready to get rid of the 8300 boxes. They are so noisy at night when they are off, I have trouble sleeping.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jowens1126* /forum/post/21097523
> 
> 
> I'm in Orlando and I'm thinking about getting WHDVR. CS could not tell me what box I would get. Can anyone with WHDVR tell me what box you got and is it faster, better, more/less reliable, than my current dinosaur SA dvr box?



I got the Samsung 3272 boxes with the WHDVR service. So far haven't had any glitches. They seem to respond faster and are definitely quieter than my old SA8300 boxes.


----------



## HDClown

WHDVR would use either the Samsumg 3272 or Cisco 8642HDC for the DVR unit. There is a corresponding non-DVR model as well. Either of these boxes are much better than the SA8300HD DVR from a performance standpoint, plus they have larger hDDs.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDClown* /forum/post/21102356
> 
> 
> WHDVR would use either the Samsumg 3272 or Cisco 8642HDC for the DVR unit. There is a corresponding non-DVR model as well. Either of these boxes are much better than the SA8300HD DVR from a performance standpoint, plus they have larger hDDs.



Samsung 3262 and Cisco 4642HDC are non-DVR models that are compatible for WHDVR.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've had my Samsung 3262 for 1 1/2 weeks and I love it.


It's so much faster than my old Cisco and it loads quicker as well.


----------



## Hakemon

So is BHN Sports Network channel 47 digital only? None of the regular TV's in the house can pick it up.


I just had to drag a DVR into another room just to receive this channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Hakemon,


I believe so.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21086966
> 
> 
> tuning adapters are suppose to be free for a year. mine is!



Does yours work? Or are you not using it with a Tivo? I guess I missed some of the common problems people seem to have. The tuning adapter is going to be near useless for me since I still can't get away from the reason I went with Tivo in the first place - unreliable recording with BHNs DVRs/software. Half the time with the SDV recordings, the recording will fail because the Tivo doesn't detect a signal at some point during the recording. I have no problem tuning to any of the channels myself. But, I keep noticing missing recordings. I even saw South Park recording the other night, went back to watch it and it was gone. Recording log showed that it didn't record because no video signal was available.


This is too bad... everything was nearly perfect, otherwise.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/21106694
> 
> 
> Does yours work? Or are you not using it with a Tivo? I guess I missed some of the common problems people seem to have. The tuning adapter is going to be near useless for me since I still can't get away from the reason I went with Tivo in the first place - unreliable recording with BHNs DVRs/software. Half the time with the SDV recordings, the recording will fail because the Tivo doesn't detect a signal at some point during the recording. I have no problem tuning to any of the channels myself. But, I keep noticing missing recordings. I even saw South Park recording the other night, went back to watch it and it was gone. Recording log showed that it didn't record because no video signal was available.
> 
> 
> This is too bad... everything was nearly perfect, otherwise.



I have a question why does BHN charge for the tuning adapter and I also thought they were not allowed to charge for them as they are necessary to tune channels that you used to have without the box. TWC does not charge for the tuning adapters for SDV. I wonder why BHN does charge for them and not TWC don't they usually follow the same biling practices or is it just programming that ties them together as TWC has a minority stake in the BHN systems.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21106855
> 
> 
> I have a question why does BHN charge for the tuning adapter and I also thought they were not allowed to charge for them as they are necessary to tune channels that you used to have without the box. TWC does not charge for the tuning adapters for SDV. I wonder why BHN does charge for them and not TWC don't they usually follow the same biling practices or is it just programming that ties them together as TWC has a minority stake in the BHN systems.



The BS line the CS person gave me was that cable cards are cheaper than a digital converter because they don't get all of the channels. I think that was totally made up since that doesn't explain why the cost of a premium channel like Showtime isn't prorated if you don't have a tuning adapter even though you can't get many of the channels included with a Showtime subscription.


It made zero sense.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bay News 9 HD (1209) and InfoMas HD (1211/1900) are now in 16:9 without the bars..


Not all the pictures look really good and some look horrible. It could be Digital widescreen like i believe WKMG does.


The studio shots look pretty good for both.


I bet CFN 13 HD is not far behind in ditching the bars.


What do you guys think of the pictures on Bay News 9 and InfoMas?


----------



## Nayan

Hakemon: yes and you need a box to pick it up if you don't have a digital/HDTV.


HD: they suck. I so hate the stretch as they make the picture look awful.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/21106694
> 
> 
> Does yours work? Or are you not using it with a Tivo? I guess I missed some of the common problems people seem to have. The tuning adapter is going to be near useless for me since I still can't get away from the reason I went with Tivo in the first place - unreliable recording with BHNs DVRs/software. Half the time with the SDV recordings, the recording will fail because the Tivo doesn't detect a signal at some point during the recording. I have no problem tuning to any of the channels myself. But, I keep noticing missing recordings. I even saw South Park recording the other night, went back to watch it and it was gone. Recording log showed that it didn't record because no video signal was available.
> 
> 
> This is too bad... everything was nearly perfect, otherwise.




i have been having problems with mine for a week now, not detecting signal on some of the switched digital channels.someone from bhn due out this morning.and yes, it is hooked up to my premiere!


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21107516
> 
> 
> i have been having problems with mine for a week now, not detecting signal on some of the switched digital channels.someone from bhn due out this morning.and yes, it is hooked up to my premiere!



Please let me know if they find anything - I'm thinking it seems more like a Tivo software problem. For me, at least. I haven't had a problem switching to an SDV channel. And I have seen the Tivo recording an SDV channel and later it disappears with the "no video signal" error in the recording history. Something definitely seems wrong on the Tivo end.... It seems odd that it would lose signal in the middle of a 30-60 minute recording, though. I have seen it sometimes take a couple of seconds to for it to get the signal from an SDV channel, so maybe the Tivo just won't wait that long?


Or it could be a combination of the two... I've read that cable companies can somehow determine recording types, which is why Tivo suggestions supposedly will never pick up anything from an SDV channel. Maybe there is some way they are timing out these recordings early? That makes no sense, but not much of this does.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/21107533
> 
> 
> Please let me know if they find anything - I'm thinking it seems more like a Tivo software problem. For me, at least. I haven't had a problem switching to an SDV channel. And I have seen the Tivo recording an SDV channel and later it disappears with the "no video signal" error in the recording history. Something definitely seems wrong on the Tivo end.... It seems odd that it would lose signal in the middle of a 30-60 minute recording, though. I have seen it sometimes take a couple of seconds to for it to get the signal from an SDV channel, so maybe the Tivo just won't wait that long?
> 
> 
> Or it could be a combination of the two... I've read that cable companies can somehow determine recording types, which is why Tivo suggestions supposedly will never pick up anything from an SDV channel. Maybe there is some way they are timing out these recordings early? That makes no sense, but not much of this does.




a tivo problem would make sense as i have tried everything i know to do to resolve the problem.i've learned every trick.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21107698
> 
> 
> a tivo problem would make sense as i have tried everything i know to do to resolve the problem.i've learned every trick.



I wonder if BHN kills an SDV channel signal as soon as everyone has tuned away or if it has an expiration. If there was a time out on the signal, one thing I might try is to setup a manual recording before my recordings typically start (since 99% of the stuff I record is between 8pm-11:30pm) so that the tuning request is sent and hope that the Tivo can tune to that channel more quickly when it records what I actually want. But, if BHN kills the signal as soon as everyone tunes away, that won't work.


Not that I buy that totally anyway - I'm pretty much grasping at straws. I have a hard time believing I could be the only person in my area tuning to Comedy Central HD when a new episode of South Park or The Daily Show airs. Or maybe I am and HD isn't as prevalent as I thought...


It definitely picks them up about half the time. And the good thing about the majority of shows I record on those SDV HD channels is that they are replayed multiple times, so I get more than one shot.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/21107791
> 
> 
> I wonder if BHN kills an SDV channel signal as soon as everyone has tuned away or if it has an expiration. If there was a time out on the signal, one thing I might try is to setup a manual recording before my recordings typically start (since 99% of the stuff I record is between 8pm-11:30pm) so that the tuning request is sent and hope that the Tivo can tune to that channel more quickly when it records what I actually want. But, if BHN kills the signal as soon as everyone tunes away, that won't work.
> 
> 
> Not that I buy that totally anyway - I'm pretty much grasping at straws. I have a hard time believing I could be the only person in my area tuning to Comedy Central HD when a new episode of South Park or The Daily Show airs. Or maybe I am and HD isn't as prevalent as I thought...
> 
> 
> It definitely picks them up about half the time. And the good thing about the majority of shows I record on those SDV HD channels is that they are replayed multiple times, so I get more than one shot.




it was definitely a signal issue. a lead tech supervisor was here over an hour and did what he could to make the signal better.everything is working fine on the tivo but he said he needs to send a maintenance tech to work on the signal at the pole.better than what it was but still low!


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21095289
> 
> 
> Not the best solution but I got myself a Roku and it has NHK World, Al-Jazeera, BBC World News, Russia Today. Not in HD though but at least I can watch them.



I actually opted to go with Google TV with a Logitech Revue box. Namely because I don't have any hdmi ports left to add yet another device, like I would've done with the Roku







. Hopefully there will be a way to get nhk world through google tv when they release a new version of the OS (honeycomb).


Thanks for the info, nayan!


----------



## Nayan

Oh you're welcome! I was looking at those boxes too but decided the Roku had a bit more to offer program-wise (cough*adultprogramming*cough) so I went with that.


And I want to give you all a huge hug! These boards and you guys/gals especially have helped me more than you know, from helping me set-up my stuff right to things I didn't even knew existed! I love you guys







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: The picture is not good and hopefully it improves over time.


This has been a long month. I hope the notice comes next week so I do not have to wait the weekend for it to arrive on Halloween. I know there will be HD in it given how they announce updates more than a month ahead of time and I expect a December update.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21108267
> 
> 
> it was definitely a signal issue. a lead tech supervisor was here over an hour and did what he could to make the signal better.everything is working fine on the tivo but he said he needs to send a maintenance tech to work on the signal at the pole.better than what it was but still low!



A tech I had over here not too long ago was blaming DVR failures on signal stength, too, even though it was pretty obvious it wasn't related (a DVR with a longer cable run would record the same shows that failed on the other DVR). I got the vibe that "signal strength" is probably the go-to excuse when they have no idea and can pass it off to someone else.


I could see signal strength if you ever tuned to a channel and it just wasn't there. That's never happened to me. I don't think their DVRs or the Tivos will not record due to a low signal - they'll fail if there is _no_ signal, but I don't think a low signal is gonna stop them. It may look horrible, but they should record _something_.


----------



## Nayan

Actually the way the boxes are now signal strength is more of a factor than before. My Cisco box "went out" last month and I called for a truck. The guy replaced the lines and it was working again. So don't discount it.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21111670
> 
> 
> Actually the way the boxes are now signal strength is more of a factor than before. My Cisco box "went out" last month and I called for a truck. The guy replaced the lines and it was working again. So don't discount it.



lead tech did call me late friday afternoon to notify me the problem at the pole was fixed.


----------



## BrandonJF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21111670
> 
> 
> Actually the way the boxes are now signal strength is more of a factor than before. My Cisco box "went out" last month and I called for a truck. The guy replaced the lines and it was working again. So don't discount it.



You're talking about a box seemingly being "out", which I'm assuming means you weren't even getting picture. We're talking about a box not recording while receiving a signal. If you can tune to a channel and see an image the strength of that signal isn't going to determine whether or not a DVR records that channel or not - if the signal is strong enough to display an image, a DVR should be able to record it. For your issue, signal strength makes sense. For my issue, it doesn't.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrandonJF* /forum/post/21111948
> 
> 
> You're talking about a box seemingly being "out", which I'm assuming means you weren't even getting picture. We're talking about a box not recording while receiving a signal. If you can tune to a channel and see an image the strength of that signal isn't going to determine whether or not a DVR records that channel or not - if the signal is strong enough to display an image, a DVR should be able to record it. For your issue, signal strength makes sense. For my issue, it doesn't.



to clarify, the tivo wasn't getting a picture on all of the switched digital.got a message saying it was looking for signal.


----------



## HDOrlando

Quick Update


NESN HD has officially launched in a TWC market and given how it's announced for a few systems, it furthers the possibility we can get in our notice that will come within the next 10 days.


I'll re-post the list if we get a decent sized HD update like I'm expecting.


----------



## Nayan

I will be scouring the paper daily, hoping for a big end of year update and my Jim Cantore







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I'll be looking too from Wednesday till Halloween minus weekends but will let you announce.


I just really feel an update since I expect a December update. If we do not get one, I expect a notice mid-November like last year when we got GSN HD, Hub HD, C-Span HD, ETC.


May we finally get Weather Channel HD, Sundance HD and some other goodies to clean off the chart.


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003 is going to be checking the Bakersfield paper for me for the BHN Bakersfield notice.


They are the only other BHN system besides Orlando/Tampa Bay that does not have Weather Channel HD.


If they get it announced, it will be a good sign that it could finally come for us. They also have stuff in Bakersfield like Nuvo TV HD and RFD-TV HD that no other systems have and got some Viacom HD Suite channels back in late 09 before everyone else so we could get the jump on something new like Pentagon Channel HD or TVLand HD as well.


I'm anxious and expect to see it between Wednesday and next Monday. I'll be checking as will Nayan.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like nothing today. I feel HD in this month's notice which will come by Monday.


----------



## Nayan

I have seen a notice come on Thursday. It's very rare but they have. If nothing tomorrow then probably Monday as I've never seen a notice on Friday. Let's all hope we get a good one for end of the year!


----------



## HDOrlando

Our notice around this time last year while you were on vacation came on Friday.


We shall see but the notice has not come the last weekday of the month the last few months and I would prefer not to go buy the paper on Monday.


Here's hoping it happens tomorrow.


----------



## VGPOP

I will have to replace my HD DVR box (Samsung 3270) with 35% recorded programming. Box is rebooting itself every 3 or 4 minutes now. This is not good


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: That Sucks!


Everyone: No notice today so that means it's either coming tomorrow (Friday) and if it does not, we get one for sure on Monday. Those days when you know one has to come are the best. I'll have to go buy a paper though.


----------



## VGPOP

Amazingly enough. After last reboot by itself, I find the box running faster. It was really slow lately. Channels are scrolling faster when you search, and when you actually change a channel, it comes faster than before.... noticeably faster.


Any new update I was not aware of?


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: Not that I know of but I love my new Samsung box over my old Cisco.


It's faster in every way.


----------



## HDOrlando

I looked through the paper and it looks like there is no notice today.


This means it will come on Monday and I'll have to go buy the paper.


I can feel at least one HD Channel (Maybe NESN HD) coming but it would be nice to finally get Weather Channel HD and Sundance HD to a lesser extent.


Another 72 hours of anticipation. Ugh!


----------



## rdslone4

New customer just installed on Wednesday. Everything was great until yesterday afternoon and last night. The hd converter SA4250 started freezing up and then stating on any channel I tuned that channel was not available. Long reboot later it would work for short period. Between 1:00 pm and 6:00pm I rebooted multiple times


The other converter HD-DVR SA8300 is fine with no issues.


Contacted BHN for help and they are sending tech out today. I am curious if I should demand a new box. This thing seemed so slow and unresponsive the day they installed.


If tech does not swap out is it possible to swap out the box myself at BHN office?


I do not think it is the cabling it is new house that had Directv using same cabling. Love the channel selection just hate to have these issues day one.


----------



## PeterLewis

@rdslone4


Tell BH to exchange your box for a newer Samsung or Cisco stb.Also have your tech guy verify that all the lines are properly grounded and your recieving a strong signal...


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdslone4* /forum/post/21137700
> 
> 
> If tech does not swap out is it possible to swap out the box myself at BHN office?



Yes


----------



## JaxFLBear

The Bright House TV iPad app is now in the iTunes store.



> Quote:
> Now you can watch your favorite TV shows and movies on your iPad anywhere in your home. If you are a Bright House Networks Digital customer, this FREE application turns your iPad into another TV screen. Watch up to 100 live cable channels via your home Wi-Fi connection.
> 
> 
> Parental Advisory:
> 
> Bright House Networks does not currently offer parental control capability on the iPad. To prevent unintended viewing, please remember to sign out when you are finished watching TV on your iPad.
> 
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> iPad with iOS4
> 
> Bright House Networks Digital-Basic Service (or higher)
> 
> Wi-Fi connection
> 
> Bright House Networks My Services username and password
> 
> 
> Note: Channels are subject to availability in your area based on the channel lineup you currently have with your Bright House Digital package.


 ​


----------



## voltaire10

Thanks for the update JaxFlBear. I can't wait to give it a spin. Hopefully it works well...my kids will be very excited.


Jason


----------



## iceturkee

was hoping to use on my iphone!


in other news, i have asked another person i know at bhn if he can find out what happened to the june 29 channels.he initially thought it might be carriage related.


----------



## HDOrlando

Definitely get a Samsung box. I've had mine a few weeks and love it.


As for the IPad ap, it will be even better when you can take that anywhere. Imagine having the ability to watch your cable channels when your away on business.


Finally, on the June 29 update, other BHN systems have those 9 channels and those channels are owned by different companies. I believe it's a tech glitch but as of tomorrow, they are delayed 4 months which is dead wrong. I do hope we get them soon as I'm tired of being shortchanged for Movie Pass when other systems have Fox Movie Channel HD and some others have Indieplex and RetroPlex SD/HD in addition to all of the stuff we do.


----------



## iceturkee

i just cancelled all my movie channels,mainly because i hardly watched.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've contemplated dumping Movie Pass but will likely stick with it. If it wasn't for YES, I would probably dump Sports Pass since NBA TV came off of it a year ago. I had that thing when Sports Pass was only $1.99 and was two channels (NBA TV and Tennis Channel).


HBO is a little much but I like the docs, original series and do watch the movies.


----------



## Maya68

OOOOhhhhh yeah!!! Downloading BH iPad app now!










Edit: Very Nice! It works great! Will this be it as far as channels or will some more be added later?


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21136217
> 
> 
> VGPOP: Not that I know of but I love my new Samsung box over my old Cisco.
> 
> 
> It's faster in every way.



I've had this box for awhile and lately is been acting real slow. I have decided to exchange it tomorrow.


I just need to know someone here that can tell me the HD DVR that has the most space and also have PIP (picture-n-picture)


What is the newest HD DVR box? (Model)


----------



## FloridaShark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OOOOhhhhh yeah!!! Downloading BH iPad app now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Very Nice! It works great! Will this be it as far as channels or will some more be added later?



I downloaded as soon as I saw that it was available. The app works great with the networks available . I hope that the local stations are included soon.


----------



## Nayan

VG: I have the newer Cisco box and although I have no idea how much space the drive has I do know it has PnP and believe me I use it often







. I believe all of the DVR's have PnP and I think the regular boxes do as well, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /forum/post/21142936
> 
> 
> VG: I have the newer Cisco box and although I have no idea how much space the drive has I do know it has PnP and believe me I use it often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe all of the DVR's have PnP and I think the regular boxes do as well, so that shouldn't be an issue.



Yeah. I forgot to add it here. I went to Time Warner thread for recorders and they gave me some information about the box.


I exchanged it for Cisco 8642HDC which is the latest edition.


500 GB of space, PIP is active (all Cisco boxes have it), but 16x9 on-screen guide is gone.


You can check how much space you have by pressing SELECT on your control for about 7-8 seconds, and then DOWN button. It will give you diagnostics info on the box.


It has 20 pages. On page 11 of 20 (by pressing page button on the remote), you can see how much space do you have.


My total size is 462.74GB, but it uses some internal memory, and that's why you dont have an exact 500 GB of space.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks for the info on how to check for space. I never knew that but now I do







.


Is anyone else having Road Runner issues? Since yesterday it hasn't exactly been a Road Runner, more like a very lazy turtle! I can't stream anything because it's so slow and it's taking forever to even load pages. I know it's not my router because I plugged both my Roku and PC directly into the modem and got the same result. It's a little better this morning but it's still very slow and I was hoping to do some online gaming before football but that's not going to happen today.


----------



## HDOrlando

RR running well for me.


----------



## HDOrlando

We finally get this month's notice in the morning.


Anyone got any predictions on if we receive anything and if so, what?


----------



## PerfectCr

Question: On Thursday I am having DirectTV installed. I am going to keep BHN Internet and Phone. Do I need to do anything special or can I just cancel by bringing my boxes into the local BHN office? Or do they need to come out to do anything? Thanks!


----------



## nathanb7

Just switched back from CenturyLink 2-room, 1-DVR service to BH/Orlando, same setup.


Was surprised by a few things:

1) They gave me the Cisco 8642, and the 2nd HD non-DVR box is a Samsung. I thought they were supposed to match, but the tech said it was fine. But after he left, I realized that while I can access the DVR list from the Samsung, I can't start a recording, or use live TV pause/rewind. I could do these things on the CenturyLink 2nd-room box. Is this just the way it is on the Brighthouse 2-room setup, can't set recordings from the 2nd room, or is this a failure from having mixed Cisco/Samsung boxes?


2) The Cisco doesn't have any way to stretch the guide to 16x9? But the Samsung does - is this right? I thought I'd read it was the other way around.


I'm thinking I should take the 8642 in and ask for the Samsung 3272 instead, I don't much care about PIP.


Thanks, Nathan


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/21138778
> 
> 
> The Bright House TV iPad app is now in the iTunes store.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I was looking forward to this app but unfortunately it won't run on a jailbroken iPad. First app I've ever come across that won't run. I'm not willing to give up my jailbreak just for BHN.


----------



## Dah Finstah

Why the switch from Prism? I almost took their "free trial", but held off, due to a couple of reasons. Curious what your experience was.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Since there is nothing really new, I'm going to spare anyone who is up this morning the suspense.

*-* Bright House has re-announced Fox Movie Channel HD for December 14 and it will apparently be on Channel 1389 (Movie Pass) instead of the previously announced 1375.


There was nothing on the 5 HD Cinemax and 3 HD Showtime Channels that were delayed on June 29 (FOUR Months Ago).

*-* Current TV is now off the month to month deals which is nice.

*-* The only other things were some news on Zap2it which is available only on analog and something about the Emergency Information System interrupting programming at 2 PM on Nov 9 for 3 mins.

*My Thoughts:* This sucks! All the anticipation and we get nothing but an answer on something we will get 5 1/2 months late. BHN has been good to us this year but it just frustrates me why we do not have The Weather Channel HD. Other system got it THREE years ago. All I ask is for The Weather Channel HD and Sundance HD. Not a lot of people have Sundance HD (Not on Month to Months) yet but the month to months are over for the Weather Channel HD. Why can't we just get the damn Weather Channel HD already? UGH!


Hopefully, there will be an HD notice sometime next month but for now, who is up for a petition/campaign of some sort to get something that shouldn't be hard to add in Weather Channel HD?


----------



## Nayan

Perfect: You can take the TV boxes into the office.


HD: I cannot say what I am thinking about the notice on a family forum







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: You in on a petition or campaign?


----------



## Nayan

Both!! It is ridiculous that we don't have Weather yet and of all the channels we've gotten over the past couple years you would have thought this is one of the ones we would have gotten first. I will be writing/emailing/calling!


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathanb7* /forum/post/21147310
> 
> 
> Just switched back from CenturyLink 2-room, 1-DVR service to BH/Orlando, same setup.
> 
> 
> Was surprised by a few things:
> 
> 1) They gave me the Cisco 8642, and the 2nd HD non-DVR box is a Samsung. I thought they were supposed to match, but the tech said it was fine. But after he left, I realized that while I can access the DVR list from the Samsung, I can't start a recording, or use live TV pause/rewind. I could do these things on the CenturyLink 2nd-room box. Is this just the way it is on the Brighthouse 2-room setup, can't set recordings from the 2nd room, or is this a failure from having mixed Cisco/Samsung boxes?
> 
> 
> 2) The Cisco doesn't have any way to stretch the guide to 16x9? But the Samsung does - is this right? I thought I'd read it was the other way around.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I should take the 8642 in and ask for the Samsung 3272 instead, I don't much care about PIP.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Nathan



1) This is exactly what I have and it works this same way for me.

2) Yes, the Samsung stretches and the Cisco do not. I prefer non-stretching.


Jim


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


We definitely all need to do that but we need to have an organized effort.


It would be good to have a number of campaigns but once were organized, it would be nice to get some publicity and real focus on this.


We should go to all TV forums that have a Bright House section, maybe set up a Facebook page, make a petition, complain constantly, etc.


It's absurd we do not have this yet and enough is enough.


It's time we made our voices like what DTV users did when they would not add AMC HD.


Who else is in?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21148090
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> Since there is nothing really new, I'm going to spare anyone who is up this morning the suspense.
> 
> *-* Bright House has re-announced Fox Movie Channel HD for December 14 and it will apparently be on Channel 1389 (Movie Pass) instead of the previously announced 1375.
> 
> 
> There was nothing on the 5 HD Cinemax and 3 HD Showtime Channels that were delayed on June 29 (FOUR Months Ago).
> 
> *-* Current TV is now off the month to month deals which is nice.
> 
> *-* The only other things were some news on Zap2it which is available only on analog and something about the Emergency Information System interrupting programming at 2 PM on Nov 9 for 3 mins.
> 
> *My Thoughts:* This sucks! All the anticipation and we get nothing but an answer on something we will get 5 1/2 months late. BHN has been good to us this year but it just frustrates me why we do not have The Weather Channel HD. Other system got it THREE years ago. All I ask is for The Weather Channel HD and Sundance HD. Not a lot of people have Sundance HD (Not on Month to Months) yet but the month to months are over for the Weather Channel HD. Why can't we just get the damn Weather Channel HD already? UGH!
> 
> 
> Hopefully, there will be an HD notice sometime next month but for now, who is up for a petition/campaign of some sort to get something that shouldn't be hard to add in Weather Channel HD?



if you include nesn hd and pentagon hd, i'm in!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


We can start with The Weather Channel HD but maybe make this thing bigger to include HD channels like NESN and Pentagon Channel.


Let's be like those DTV users who have a forum elsewhere where they discuss the HD channels they want added.


We can be like the BHN customer lobby.


We need to get people to commit first and it would be great to have you on board.


----------



## iceturkee

didn't really find out anything new on the missing channels other than they are still suppose to launch but who knows when.


----------



## FloridaShark

Did anyone who downloaded the BHN app that HSN (Home Shopping Network) is listed as HD? The picture quality is excellent compared to the non HD stations I've seen, and is 16:9.


----------



## Charles Tintera

This weekend I did not get 3 SpeedHD programs recorded that I had selected.


Lately Brighthouse has not met my expectations. We are seeing drop outs - white dots, lines, or patches in the video, jumps in the audio, and video frame freezing. All of which reminds me of why we went from the dish to the cable.


With the dish it was weather and an occasional passing aircraft; once, with the dish, we heard what seemed to be a airliner landing at Melbourne and, NO, our house was not in the direct flight path.


For the longest while the cable didn't share that kind of feature. But now -


According to the DVR recording log the 3 programs "failed to record". We were in the Ocala area and rain woke us up in the middle of the night which was when I had the SpeedHD Formula1 coverage set to record.



And I can add these delights:


Just now (5:30 - 6:00 pm, Monday) while watching Law & Order on TNTHD the DVR rebooted on it's own.


We have lost count of the time that we set a show to record and missed the first few minutes.


Then there's the many occasions, usually Sundays, when EMail won't because the server "can't be found".


We have also noticed multiple instances of seeing the notice that Chanel NNN is unavailable, try again later.



I'm glad TV is entertainment and not a necessity for us.


So what going on? Used to be if the cable signal quit you could complain and get a credit from TimeWarner for the service you lost. I don't think I'd get that from BHN now-a-days.


Right now AT&T seems to be an alternative despite the headaches switching will cause.


Before I do that I need to ask - is there is an effective way to complain?


cvt


----------



## iceturkee

there have been statewide issues with switched digital last week but those were resolved. many times sdv channels are not available. all you need to do is press button a on your remote and the problem should resolve itself. it does on both my tivo and samsung boxes.


from what i've heard,most people don't like uverse. you can go to the bhn webpage, search contact us and you'll find a link to leave a message for the office of president.they will call you back.


----------



## HDOrlando

Iceturkee: I bet when time comes they will be re-announced like Fox Movie Channel HD was this morning. It's still frustrating.


FloridaShark: Is there anything else we do not have that is HD on the App? HSN and QVC are other major basic channels that we do not have in HD yet. I wouldn't want them but others do and want to eventually have everything.


Charles: That sucks!


iceturkee: I did not know that and we might do that if we can launch this Weather Channel HD and others campaign.


----------



## HDOrlando

In a previous post, FloridaShark mentioned HSN HD which we do not have on our cable yet (No BHN systems do yet) is on the BHN IPad app.


Well, I went online and there are other channels that we do not yet have that are available on the IPad App.


The ones we do not have on our cable are *bolded*.


ABC Family HD

A&E HD

Animal Planet HD

Bio HD

Bloomberg TV
*Boomerang*

Bravo HD

Cartoon Network HD

Chiller

CNBC HD

CNBC World

CNN HD

CNN International

Cooking Channel

Crime & Investigation Network HD

CSPAN HD
*CSPAN2 HD*
*CSPAN3 HD*

CurrentTV

Discovery Channel HD

Discovery Fit and Health

Disney Channel HD

Disney XD HD

DIY HD

E! HD

ESPN Classic

ESPNEWS HD

Eternal World Televison Network

Food Network HD

Fox Business HD

Fox News HD

FX HD

G4 HD

Galavision HD

GSN

Gol TV HD

Golf Channel HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

Great American Country

Hallmark Channel HD

Hallmark Movie Channel HD

HD Theatre

HGTV HD

History HD

History Channel en Espanol

History International HD

HLN HD
*Home Shopping Network HD*

HUBHD

Independent Film Channel HD
*Inspiration Network*

Investigation Discovery HD

Jewelry Television by ACN

Jewish Life TV
*La Familia Cosmovision*

Lifetime HD

Lifetime Movie Network HD

Lifetime Real Women

MavTV HD

Military Channel

Military History Channel

MSNBC HD

Mun2

National Geographic HD

National Geographic Wild HD

Planet Green HD

Oprah Winfrey Network HD

Outdoor Channel HD

Ovation TV

Oxygen HD
*PBS Kids Sprout*
*QVC HD*

Reelz Channel HD
*RFD TV HD*

Science Channel HD

ShopNBC

Sleuth (This is now Cloo)

Smithsonian HD Network

SoapNet

Sportsman Channel

Style HD

Sundance Channel

SyFy HD

Tennis Channel HD

TLC HD

Travel Channel HD

TruTV HD

Turner Classic Movies HD

TV Guide Network HD
*TV Guide Network HD West*

TV Japan

TV One HD

USA HD

Universal HD

Velocity (Discovery Theater HD)

WE tv HD

Word Network

*My Notes*: That's 10 Channels available to us on the App that we do not have on our cable.


I've always suspected HSN HD, QVC HD, C-Span2 HD and C-Span3 HD were because of lack of interest. Some TWC systems have them but no BHN systems do.


RFD-TV HD is only available on BHN Bakersfield. Some other BHN systems have it in SD.


We don't need TV Guide West HD. We do not have any West Coast channel duplicates other than premium channels.


Boomerang and PBS Kids Sprout (Both SD) are channels that we have On Demand but not 24/7. Some TWC/BHN Systems have Boomerang 24/7 but it's pretty evenly split on TWC/BHN systems that have PBS Kids Sprout 24/7 and On Demand. Both are probably the two most major channels besides NFL Network and HDNet that we do not have.


Inspiration Network and La Familia Cosmovision might be available on other systems but I'll have to check.


You have to wonder why we can get these 10 channels on the IPad but not our cable.


----------



## brtb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57* /forum/post/21105051
> 
> 
> Samsung 3262 and Cisco 4642HDC are non-DVR models that are compatible for WHDVR.



Anybody know if either of these models has working Firewire? Specifically for sending commands for channel changing and power on/off?


SA3250HD used to work until their last update, now it misreads channel numbers and the power-on command powers off 2 seconds later.


Thanks!


----------



## Maya68

I think the universe is conspiring against me. I have all the channels on the iPad app EXCEPT for Boomerang!!! *sigh*


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya: I knew that one would disappoint you.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21151789
> 
> 
> Maya: I knew that one would disappoint you.



I guess we all have some channel that would make our lives complete but is just out of our reach...


----------



## PeterLewis

Well ,first NFL thursday game is a week away 11/10 Raiders vs Chargers and not a peep out TWC/BHN and NFL Network about what ever became of negotiations....grrrrr


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterlewis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well ,first nfl thursday game is a week away 11/10 raiders vs chargers and not a peep out twc/bhn and nfl network about what ever became of negotiations....grrrrr



doa.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya: It Sucks!


Peter/Toad: It sounds unlikely anything will happen. It would be nice if they just told us what happened that made the deal fall through.


----------



## kevin120

The only thing that I see on the horizon for TWC is World Fishing Network on TWC systems as WFN is trying really hard to get launches on TWC. I would get it if they added it to my system as I have the sports pass. Also I have noticed that TWC is transitioning TV Guide channel to digital only and adding it to systems that do not have it already.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Have you seen it announced on notices for TWC?


It's already wide for us.


On TV Guide Network, that's the trend for TWC and BHN since they reached a new agreement.


Some that had it only On Demand, now have it 24/7. The HD version is almost wide on BHN systems.


I bet the same thing will happen with PBS Kids Sprout once a new deal is reached as it's about 50/50 on systems that have either the OD version or the 24/7 channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Central Florida News 13 went 16:9 this evening like BayNews9 and InfoMas did last week.


Looks the same as BN9 but I have not seen all the shots yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

To add salt in the wound, BHN Bakersfield, California is getting Weather Channel HD on December 1.


This will make the Orlando/Tampa Bay division the only ones without it.


The good news here is we know it's now available to BHN again and it furthers my believe that the month to month carriage deals blocked this for three years.


TWC Charlotte (They have as much HD as we do) is getting The Weather Channel HD Thursday and just got Sundance HD announced for December.


We should get Weather Channel HD no later than the first quarter of next year. As mad as we are, we have to stay strong and we will get another notice in less than 30 days.


I'd still like to get a campaign going of some sorts for that and perhaps other channels that this forum wants like DTV users do on other forum.


----------



## HDOrlando

As everyone knows, I like to check up on "Trick" Channels from time to time.


In the past, FS Ohio 188/1174 had only HD Promo in the guide information which is hidden from the main guide of course.


Well, the templates are still over a year later since the channel was supposed to launch but now they have a full day's schedule of things in the hidden guide.


While those delayed CineMax and Showtime HD channels have always had guide information like FS Ohio does, I think it is an encouraging sign that the channel could launch eventually.


After all, they still have the template up after a year.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21155301
> 
> 
> Well ,first NFL thursday game is a week away 11/10 Raiders vs Chargers and not a peep out TWC/BHN and NFL Network about what ever became of negotiations....grrrrr



i'll be watching on my iphone!


----------



## kevin120

looks like I beat yall to getting ShopNBC it was added today in North Texas and unlike what the legal notice said about it being SDV it is not SDV! It is encrypted on 543MHz (RF77) and is 544x480i.







I get my legal notice on monday I at least expect it to no longer have the notice about ShopNBC and some HD channel adds and and sports packages being added to the 750MHz TWC system on the edge of the DFW DMA that is run by my TWC local offices since those channels were added since the last legal notice.


Maybe I will get some goodies in monday's legal notice!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: Your Lucky! At least I get to see my Giants most weeks the rest of the way.


Kevin: You deserve a nice notice with HD. We struck out on our last one with no Weather Channel HD but given how TWC-NC just added it and BHN Bakersfield announced it, we should finally be getting it by early next year. Give me that with Sundance HD and I'm good on the HD front until Current, Cloo, Chiller and maybe Teen Nick go HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21169982
> 
> 
> iceturkee: Your Lucky! At least I get to see my Giants most weeks the rest of the way.
> 
> 
> Kevin: You deserve a nice notice with HD. We struck out on our last one with no Weather Channel HD but given how TWC-NC just added it and BHN Bakersfield announced it, we should finally be getting it by early next year. Give me that with Sundance HD and I'm good on the HD front until Current, Cloo, Chiller and maybe Teen Nick go HD.



Oh and the world fishing network issue is that they are pursuing agreements with individual TWC markets as they have a corporate agreement with TWC according to multichannel news:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...iage_Gains.php 


Well I had a feeling that ShopNBC might not be SDV as I found a new channel on 77-6 on my QAM tuner TV and it was encrypted and 77 only had channels on -1 thru -5 and -8 thru -11 up until last week so I put two and two together that since there is a channel being added that it might just be ShopNBC. Also TWC shift a digital simulcast QAM from 615MHz to 651MHz this week opening up 603MHz, 609MHz, 615MHz, and 621MHz for future changes. I was told that TWC is planning on 8 channel bonding for DOCSIS 3.0 on the downstream and 4 channel bonding on the upstream. I was moved to a new CMTS this month as well.


Oh remember those NewWave Communications systems that TWC gobbled up in TN and KY well they no longer have HDNET, HDNET Movies, NFL NETWORK SD/HD and NFL REDZONE SD/HD. One of the systems in KY got VOD recently and these systems are now owned by TWC. Most of the aquired NewWave systems are 750MHz a few are at 550MHz.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Got Ya! WFN HD is pretty good.


That's interesting on the SDV stuff. I bet those NewWave customers are ticked about that. While we have heard about NFL Network talks, I've seen nothing in the past 2 1/2 years of talks picking up again between TWC and HDNet.


NFL Network could happen down the line but HDNet/HDNet Movies looks dead for the foreseeable future.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


I made a misprint.


NASA-TV HD is not on any TWC Systems and is now in the "Announced Previously And Could Be Re-Announced" section of the possibilities.


It appears we might have HD PPV Events OD 2 on 1851 so I've moved that to "The Trick" list but will move it into the lineup if it stays up for about a month.


----------



## Nayan

I like NASA TV and would love to see it in HD.


I have given up hope for HDNet/HDNet Movies, NFL Network and my beloved JIm Cantore in HD. I know the deal is off regarding the first but by now we should have had NFL Network and Weather HD and we have neither







.


----------



## mgsports

TWC North Carolina will doing lots of changes coming up.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Eventually it will happen. All of the news stations seem to have a feed to it. I check the TWC notices now and so does Kevin. I'm sure he will find the news first though of anything that happens with NASA-TV HD.


Ever since HDNet was dropped, nothing has been said about new talks. They got close on NFL Network this year. It's possible they can build on that next year although I'm not getting my hopes up.


Mark my words though: We will get Weather Channel HD by the end of the first quarter of next year (Within 150 days).


With BHN Bakersfield getting it Dec 1, we know it's available to us again and while I was ticked we did not get it last week, we will get it and last year, we had a notice in the middle of November. While I doubt were getting a middle of the month notice since BHN announces stuff 30-60 days in advance, I suspect we might get something around the end of the month. Just let me know if you are ever going on vacation so I can check the paper.


mgsports: They are. The only things they are getting which we do not have are Weather Channel HD and Sundance HD. We have everything else.


I suspect we will get the first soon and hopefully the second too. I'm then set for HD channels that are currently available (Want Chiller, Cloo, Current and Teen Nick when they come out) with the exception of NFL Network.


----------



## Sgooter

Anyone here subscribe to the NHL Center Ice pkg? If so, are you experiencing recurring video pixelation on the HD channels (1810-1819) for this pkg? During the recent free preview period in October, I watched many games, but every 2-3 minutes I would get about 2-5 seconds of pixelation (break-up) of the video during the games - both live and DVR, so I opted not to subscribe. I first thought it might be my new Cisco 8640 box, but there's no such pixelation on any of the major channels, such as NBC, ESPN, Fox, etc. Makes me think that BHN or the source (iNDemand) may be compressing the HD video on NHL Center Ice.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21179037
> 
> 
> Anyone here subscribe to the NHL Center Ice pkg? If so, are you experiencing recurring video pixelation on the HD channels (1810-1819) for this pkg? During the recent free preview period in October, I watched many games, but every 2-3 minutes I would get about 2-5 seconds of pixelation (break-up) of the video during the games - both live and DVR, so I opted not to subscribe. I first thought it might be my new Cisco 8640 box, but there's no such pixelation on any of the major channels, such as NBC, ESPN, Fox, etc. Makes me think that BHN or the source (iNDemand) may be compressing the HD video on NHL Center Ice.



not that i have noticed.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles Tintera* /forum/post/21151109
> 
> 
> This weekend I did not get 3 SpeedHD programs recorded that I had selected.
> 
> 
> Lately Brighthouse has not met my expectations. We are seeing drop outs - white dots, lines, or patches in the video, jumps in the audio, and video frame freezing. All of which reminds me of why we went from the dish to the cable.
> 
> 
> With the dish it was weather and an occasional passing aircraft; once, with the dish, we heard what seemed to be a airliner landing at Melbourne and, NO, our house was not in the direct flight path.
> 
> 
> For the longest while the cable didn't share that kind of feature. But now -
> 
> 
> According to the DVR recording log the 3 programs "failed to record". We were in the Ocala area and rain woke us up in the middle of the night which was when I had the SpeedHD Formula1 coverage set to record.
> 
> 
> 
> And I can add these delights:
> 
> 
> Just now (5:30 - 6:00 pm, Monday) while watching Law & Order on TNTHD the DVR rebooted on it's own.
> 
> 
> We have lost count of the time that we set a show to record and missed the first few minutes.
> 
> 
> Then there's the many occasions, usually Sundays, when EMail won't because the server "can't be found".
> 
> 
> We have also noticed multiple instances of seeing the notice that Chanel NNN is unavailable, try again later.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad TV is entertainment and not a necessity for us.
> 
> 
> So what going on? Used to be if the cable signal quit you could complain and get a credit from TimeWarner for the service you lost. I don't think I'd get that from BHN now-a-days.
> 
> 
> Right now AT&T seems to be an alternative despite the headaches switching will cause.
> 
> 
> Before I do that I need to ask - is there is an effective way to complain?
> 
> 
> cvt



Hi There!


First of all let me intro myself...


My name is Gary and I recently joined the Corporate Social Media Team at Bright House Networks as their Online Forums Manager. Some of you may already know me as Ispgeek here and other communities on the web however effective today my username will change to BHNtechXpert.


The purpose behind this is to give everyone a consistent username across all online communities and to make it easy for you to identify that you are in fact speaking to an official representative of the company. My contact information will also be made available to each of these communities and I will also be working closely with each community operator to ensure that no question or situation is left unanswered.


In the past year Bright House Networks has fully embraced Social Media (Twitter, Facebook) as a powerful tool to interact with and support our customers in near real-time. Your response to these enhanced interaction options has been nothing less than amazing. The next evolutionary step for the Bright House Networks Social Media program includes reaching out to online forums, blogs and other unique and exciting forms of online communication to be announced soon and this is where I come into the picture.


My reach will include the entire Bright House Networks footprint (Florida, Alabama, Indiana, Michigan and California). If you have a technical issue, concern or anything that might cause your experience with Bright House Networks to be anything less than outstanding...or if you have a comment, suggestion or feedback on how we can improve our services or processes to better meet your needs I want to know about it.


In addition to the above I'll also keep you up to date on all the latest and greatest technology and services Bright House Networks has to offer including an occasional taste of coming soon technology and services and how to best utilize them in your busy lifestyles.


I receive immediate updates from each of these communities and I will normally respond to inquires quickly. Feel free to private message me anytime and I look forward to working with you.


That said it would appear that you have some issues that need looking at. Please send me a PM and we'll get started.


----------



## Nayan

I had it a couple times while watching the preview and I didn't order because of it either. I am hoping that whatever the issue is they get it fixed before baseball season starts up in the spring as I will be getting the MLB package next year.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

HDOrlando, do you know why different BHN regions have different channel line-ups and contracts? For example, people complain we in CFL do not have the HD version of the Weather Channel and other BHN areas do. So, why is this?


----------



## mgsports

Because it's up to each BHN to decide what Channels it wants to have and so on. Sometimes it's demand for the channel.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/20909835
> 
> 
> Does it have PIP?
> 
> 
> Also, why is the number lower? Shouldnt they increase the number in models?



Sorry the Samsung units do not have PIP...


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary: Thanks for coming here.


RUQRU: If you look at the BHN Channel lineups, they are all pretty similar HD wise outside of the Panhandle.


The Weather Channel HD was a contract problem but with the month to month over and Bakersfield getting it next month, we should have it in our notice soon but eventually, everyone mostly gets the same things and sometimes channels like WFN launch on all systems at the same time.


----------



## iceturkee

my tivo detected a channel addition this morning but i don't remember the number.


their must have been a software upgrade on the tuning adapter and samsung boxes about the same time.my ta is now going nuts again!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Iceturkee,


No idea what it could be but Gary (BHNtechXpert) might be able to find out.


----------



## iceturkee

definitely a software upgrade but still can't remember the hd channel it detected.


----------



## rhinodad

With any luck we'll see this in a reasonable time frame...time for some Android love!

http://phandroid.com/2011/11/04/time...cream-sandwich 


HBO Go would be nice too...


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/21185019
> 
> 
> With any luck we'll see this in a reasonable time frame...time for some Android love!
> 
> http://phandroid.com/2011/11/04/time...cream-sandwich
> 
> 
> HBO Go would be nice too...



my galaxy tab would love this!


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21181204
> 
> 
> I had it a couple times while watching the preview and I didn't order because of it either. I am hoping that whatever the issue is they get it fixed before baseball season starts up in the spring as I will be getting the MLB package next year.



I saw the recurring pixelation again during last night's NHL game on Versus. So, today I swapped out the Cisco 8640 box for an 8642, hoping this may be the simple solution.


----------



## Nayan

Let us know if it fixes it! I have no problem swapping boxes but I'd hate to do so and still have issues.


----------



## kevin120

My area has the weather channel HD since 2008 when we were upgraded to an 860MHz cable system. Well in the last week The Weather Channel HD PQ has tanked and pixelates on fast action scenes for some reason and none of the other HD channels on SDV here are doing that is The Weather Channel over compressing the feed? I do like having local on the 8's in HD though which look great! but the TWC HD weather series programming looks awful which becomes blury and freezes on fast action scenes.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles Tintera* /forum/post/21151109
> 
> 
> This weekend I did not get 3 SpeedHD programs recorded that I had selected. . . .
> 
> 
> According to the DVR recording log the 3 programs "failed to record". We were in the Ocala area and rain woke us up in the middle of the night which was when I had the SpeedHD Formula1 coverage set to record.
> 
> 
> cvt



Charles - have been experiencing the same problem. On both the HD and the SD DVRs. They're set to record F1 on Speed; later the log reports could not be recorded because "channel was unavailable." Huh? At least twice, I watched a little bit of the coverage before going back to sleep. Yes, the channel WAS available! I've walked by the DVR and seen the record light on at various points during the show. So blown away by the failures. Same thing happened to me with a Penn State game I tried to record on another channel. I've been fortunate that many of these programs repeat, so didn't miss entirely (although have had the DVR fail to record at least one re-run), but would like to watch the day they aired, rather than after I've already stumbled upon the results through the media.


----------



## HDOrlando

Iceturkee: Maybe it was HD PPV 2 HD on 1851? This had been in the guide as Fox Sports PPV occasionally but maybe we have the second feed like Tampa Bay does.


Rhinodad: I bet that happens although they have been mentioning HBO Go for months.


Kevin: That sucks! Hopefully, it is better on our boxes. Even if it isn't, it would be nice to get it in my HD section.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21188255
> 
> 
> Iceturkee: Maybe it was HD PPV 2 HD on 1851? This had been in the guide as Fox Sports PPV occasionally but maybe we have the second feed like Tampa Bay does.
> 
> 
> Rhinodad: I bet that happens although they have been mentioning HBO Go for months.
> 
> 
> Kevin: That sucks! Hopefully, it is better on our boxes. Even if it isn't, it would be nice to get it in my HD section.



that's what it was HD!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Glad I got it.


It remains to be seen if the second feed is permanently in the guide. Right now, it's special Events and not a full time feed.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's November 10th and the first Thursday Night game On NFL Network.


We were teased that we would finally get NFL Network this year and then when it appeared things were close, the deal broke down. The worst part is not having RedZone.


In the end, I would watch "Beavis and Butthead" tonight anyway.


At least The NBA Lockout looks like it will end soon and we are under three weeks or sooner until we get our next notice that hopefully will include Weather Channel HD, Sundance HD and more goodies.


----------



## WayneW

Like other have posted, I too have had recordings fail with "channel not available" (or maybe "program not available"). This has happened a lot, but not exclusively, with F1 recordings on Speed. Sometimes I have seen evidence that the program was actually recording (record LED on & in the guide showing "recording", like SNL a few days ago).


I have two 8300HD DVRs. Both seemed to start doing this with the new software (about 6 weeks ago?).


One of the 8300HD DVRS has also had a problem multiple times where the only channels available were 1013 and 1213. The guide works and I can play recordings, but no other channels have live audio or video... HD, SD, SDV, music channels... nothing, just a black screen. A power cycle of the DVR fixes everything. The next time it happens I want to try calling BH and have the computer "reset my box" because it seems like the box is losing authentication? Again, this just started happening around the time of the new software.


I have also noticed that the new software sucks at resolving conflicts by not switching to another rebroadcast of a lower priority show. I have also complained about the loss of the "new" text in the program guide and the "useless "Tribune Media Services" in so many descriptions.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's November 10th and the first Thursday Night game On NFL Network.
> 
> 
> We were teased that we would finally get NFL Network this year and then when it appeared things were close, the deal broke down. The worst part is not having RedZone.
> 
> 
> In the end, I would watch "Beavis and Butthead" tonight anyway.
> 
> 
> At least The NBA Lockout looks like it will end soon and we are under three weeks or sooner until we get our next notice that hopefully will include Weather Channel HD, Sundance HD and more goodies.



Great article in SBJ re: TWC and their current stance on sports programming. Seems they are more interested in spending hundreds of millions of dollars (literally on the LA Lakers) for sports rights, than they are on providing access to quality channels for their subscribers.


If anyone is unhappy re: no NFLN/RZ ... I suggest emailing [email protected] 

http://m.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Jou...pth/Lead.aspx?


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


You have to log in to read and I don't have access to the website.


----------



## iceturkee

HD,i don't share your encouragement on the end of the NBA lockout. i would be shocked if they have a season.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21187057
> 
> 
> Let us know if it fixes it! I have no problem swapping boxes but I'd hate to do so and still have issues.



Swapping out the cable boxes has not fixed the pixelation problem. Also sent you a PM.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21193714
> 
> 
> HD,i don't share your encouragement on the end of the NBA lockout. i would be shocked if they have a season.



iceturkee,


I disagree.


I think they are close and will not blow a whole season on this.


if they do, the deal only gets worse for the players and many people are hurt.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21193842
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> 
> I think they are close and will not blow a whole season on this.
> 
> 
> if they do, the deal only gets worse for the players and many people are hurt.



if they don't reach it soon,like in the next few days, i believe the season will be cancelled. if the season is saved,i would hope the powers that be would offer a real good deal on league pass.basketball isn't my thing anymore but it does seem fair.


when dtv lost versus for 6 months, i was able to get center ice free for the entire season.that was more contractual but a nice gesture would be appreciated by many, i'm sure.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


If there is no deal in a few days, a season becomes unlikely but I think a deal happens.


It would be great if they gave us a deal on League Pass and they probably will. I'm looking forward to having 9 HD feeds when I'm not watching The Magic.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> You have to log in to read and I don't have access to the website.



Ah. You can do a free trial sub if you're interested. Basically, it talks about TWC focusing on rights (like the recent deal w/ the Lakers) and, possibly buying the LA Dodgers. Tons of money to do it, yet they moan about $.40 for the NFLN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Gary just confirmed HD PPV Events On Demand 2 on channel 1851 is permanent. I've added it to the chart. Were now at 179 HD Channels depending on what you count.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


I'll probably do that.


Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

About a year ago today, we got a notice that netted us 8 new HD channels.


GSN, The Hub, C-Span, Ovation, EWTN, BTN HD On Demand, BayNews 9, Game2


I had hoped lightning would strike twice a year later but it didn't.


2 1/2 weeks till the next likely notice though.


It would be great to get Weather Channel HD off the list along with some other stuff to get it over with.


After that, additions will be small until the update we eventually get more HD Starz and Encore.


BTW: I have not had any SDV issues in a while. How is this for everyone else?


----------



## Nayan

The only issues I seem to still have is watching things on VOD. I was watching a cooking show and in the middle of it it stopped and said it was unavailable. I could resume playing it after I exited out of the channel completely but it's very annoying when that happens.


----------



## rhinodad

I've noticed a seemingly random occurrence with my Samsung WHDVR boxes. When watching a recorded show the FF/REW controls will sometimes behave inconsistently (3x FF will be very slow or 1x FF will be extremely fast) and then the playback freezes and flips back to live TV. On a few occasions the box has rebooted in the middle of FF. It doesn't happen enough to be more than a minor annoyance, just wondering if anyone else has encountered the same behavior?


----------



## HDOrlando

Ehh!


I cannot do "The Trick" on my box anymore. Could be a temporary thing or maybe it's gone.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here's a small update on NFLN-TWC

http://www.mediapost.com/publication...l-network.html


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a small update on NFLN-TWC
> 
> http://www.mediapost.com/publication...l-network.html



And then there's this:

​


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


Is that a joke as all that does is sign me into Twitter?


----------



## Nayan

I think you have to sign into Twitter to see it but I am too lazy to do so this morning







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I did log in but I didn't see anything.


----------



## WayneW

My 8300HD failed to record Formula One qualifying on SpeedHD 1153 at 8 AM this morning with the error "the set-top box was unable to record this program". It was able to record the same channel at midnight, so something went bad between 1 am and 8 am.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> Is that a joke as all that does is sign me into Twitter?



Sorry. I'm on an IPad, so it's a mobile site link. You can Google "Ourand TWC Melinda Witmer" and see the tweet. Basically, Ourand (SBJ) asked Witmer (TWC chief negotiator) if TWC will get a deal w/ the NFL this year. Her answer "highly unlikely".


----------



## HDOrlando

That sucks!


Hopefully, next year and we need you to lead the good fight.


Give me NFL Network and then add Weather Channel HD and Sundance HD of the stuff currently out and I'm set.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW* /forum/post/21203664
> 
> 
> My 8300HD failed to record Formula One qualifying on SpeedHD 1153 at 8 AM this morning with the error "the set-top box was unable to record this program". It was able to record the same channel at midnight, so something went bad between 1 am and 8 am.



I'm in shock! My DVR actually recorded it! Of course, I'll probably get the "channel unavailable" notice for the actual race!


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/21181530
> 
> 
> HDOrlando, do you know why different BHN regions have different channel line-ups and contracts? For example, people complain we in CFL do not have the HD version of the Weather Channel and other BHN areas do. So, why is this?




We're the "lightning capital", have frequent severe summer thunderstorms, are in the hurricane zone and like to gloat at our "up-north" friends: TWC in HD is a natural. NASA TV HD would've been another, but is a bit moot, now that the Shuttle program's ended. BH = FAIL!


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW* /forum/post/21193655
> 
> 
> 
> I have also noticed that the new software sucks at resolving conflicts by not switching to another rebroadcast of a lower priority show. I have also complained about the loss of the "new" text in the program guide and the "useless "Tribune Media Services" in so many descriptions.



The "NEW" designation loss is really bad - I have to scan ahead every couple of days and find my own programs, then try to figure out if it is indeed new or not. My problem with priorities has been that a show wasn't recorded because "disk was full." I KNOW it was nearly full, and I expected it to delete the oldest non-saved show, like it always used to do!


----------



## Dah Finstah

I'm a little perplexed at some of the VOD availability. For example, I missed the 2nd episode of House (probably due to the World Series.) As far as I can tell, it never showed up on Fox VOD - currently, episodes 3 & 4 are the only ones up.


----------



## Hakemon

So apparently my Cisco DVR literally decided to take a life of it's own.


It's literally ignoring my series manager settings.. I have it set to record a few shows for NEW episodes only and it started recently ignoring that and instead records ALL, no matter if it's a re-run or not.


And another oddity? It started recording shows I've never even heard of! For example, while at work, it recorded Flip My House. That show was never on my list to record, EVER. It doesn't even show I told it to record it, on the guide either. WTF!


HELP!! I'm afraid Skynet is taking over my DVR!


----------



## HDOrlando

Dah Finstah,


I am fairly confident we will get Weather Channel HD by early next year. NASA-TV HD is not on any satelite or cable systems anywhere though.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Holy pixelation, batman! I was trying to watch the Boise State v TCU game on Versus HD (1152), but it felt like I was watching pixels wrestle each other instead of a football game.


I thought it was just that channel, but it seems that any of the channels in the 11 zone (11xx) seemed to have serious pixelation issues whenever there was any kind of motion.


I have not being able to enjoy HD because of signal issues...


----------



## Nayan

It might be system-wide. Have you seen the new Nikon commercial with the large pieces of confetti? That's what News13 looks like right now for me.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21205608
> 
> 
> So apparently my Cisco DVR literally decided to take a life of it's own.
> 
> 
> It's literally ignoring my series manager settings.. I have it set to record a few shows for NEW episodes only and it started recently ignoring that and instead records ALL, no matter if it's a re-run or not.



Same thing with my Samsung DVR. But not all series.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/21206979
> 
> 
> Same thing with my Samsung DVR. But not all series.



My Cisco is recording non-new shows when it should be new only. Just started last week. It is also recording shows that have episode names the same as a series show name. Say I have the series set to record Mythbusters and an episode of House is titled Mythbusters, the DVR will record it.


I like the idea that it is finally looking at the description for key words, but it needs to define if I want a series name, actor, or subject. Half-a$$ed software engineers if you ask me.


----------



## iceturkee

wow, big shocker, nba players reject offer, going to court. like that worked for the nfl! i'd much rather watch hockey anyhow!!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21210958
> 
> 
> wow, big shocker, nba players reject offer, going to court. like that worked for the nfl! i'd much rather watch hockey anyhow!!



Yeah, I wrote in my blog that I didn't think we'd have an NBA season and now the games have been cancelled through December 15th. It stinks, as I am a huge Magic fan but like you I also enjoy hockey and other sports so I have plenty to keep me busy, especially since Skyrim is out and I've been playing daily







.


----------



## PeterLewis

A NBA 50 game season is about right if they ever get the season going....I want to see what continues with the Dwight Howard saga,if he stays or if he goes...


I would love for him to finish his career here,we just need to add the pieces around him to be championship caliber.


----------



## kevin120

a good find for those wondering about any upcoming TWC changes in an 860MHz system with no digital simulcast in Idaho:


On or after November 15, 2011 the following services will be added on the service levels and channels listed. TMC HD, TMC premium services, 510; Encore HD, TWC Movie Pass, 512; QVC HD, Broadcast Basic, 691; Hub HD Digital Choice Red, 665; Style HD, Digital Choice Red, 689; TCM HD, Digital Choice Blue, 694; truTV HD, Expanded Basic, 750; G4 HD, Digital Choice Blue, 699; E! HD, Expanded Basic, 700; BBC America HD, Digital Choice Red, 697; ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD, TWC Sports Pass, 797; Sportsman Channel HD, Digital Choice Blue and TWC Sports Pass, 669; Cooking Channel HD, Digital Choice Blue, 670; Investigation Discovery HD, Digital Choice Blue, 685; H2 HD, Digital Choice Blue, 693; CBS Sports HD, Digital Choice Blue, 794; ESPN Deportes HD, Viva Espanol, 650; Fox Movie Channel HD, TWC Movie Pass, 687; Fuel HD, TWC Sports Pass, 664; and Oxygen HD, Expanded Basic, 668.


----------



## HDOrlando

I hope The NBA can get a deal done but I'm not getting my hopes up again.


Kevin: It's nice to see Idaho getting an update.


Fuel TV HD is an interesting addition and hopefully more TWC/BHN systems get it soon.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21206508
> 
> 
> Holy pixelation, batman! I was trying to watch the Boise State v TCU game on Versus HD (1152), but it felt like I was watching pixels wrestle each other instead of a football game.
> 
> 
> I thought it was just that channel, but it seems that any of the channels in the 11 zone (11xx) seemed to have serious pixelation issues whenever there was any kind of motion.
> 
> 
> I have not being able to enjoy HD because of signal issues...



It's REALLY bad on my Samsung DVR tonight, just about any channel. Found VOD of last weeks' Fringe that I missed, but it is totally garbled in bothe HD and SD.


I'm MAD!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21217138
> 
> 
> A NBA 50 game season is about right if they ever get the season going....I want to see what continues with the Dwight Howard saga,if he stays or if he goes...
> 
> 
> I would love for him to finish his career here,we just need to add the pieces around him to be championship caliber.



sorry, he's gone. just hope the magic trade him and get quality players in return.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think the odds are Dwight is gone.


Not because he doesn't want to be here but because Otis screwed things up by giving Lewis a 6th year back in the day and The Gortat deal.


They will be able to amnesty Arenas but in any Dwight deal, we need a team to take on at least Turkoglu and Duhon so The Magic do not have any bad contracts left.


----------



## iceturkee

got my monthly plz come back to dtv wednesday and i am seriously considering taking advantage of the offer. not that i am mad at bhn but the lure of more 3d that's free and nfl network might seal the deal. going to call them in a bit.


and i'm back to dtv. but i'll keep my internet and home networking with bhn!


----------



## toadfannc

All you FLA customers who are not happy about being denied in watching the native son (Tebow) tonight-- please email Melinda Witmer ([email protected]) and demand that they add the NFLN/RZ.


Apparently the NFL is attempting to put pressure on TWC (NY customers) via some commercials re: tonights game.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...vb5VS7bizhIGaL 


Don't know about you, but I would think they'd be able to absorb about $.50 per sub ... considering the 10% rate increase we'll all see in January.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21148177
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> We definitely all need to do that but we need to have an organized effort.
> 
> 
> It would be good to have a number of campaigns but once were organized, it would be nice to get some publicity and real focus on this.
> 
> 
> We should go to all TV forums that have a Bright House section, maybe set up a Facebook page, make a petition, complain constantly, etc.
> 
> 
> It's absurd we do not have this yet and enough is enough.
> 
> 
> It's time we made our voices like what DTV users did when they would not add AMC HD.
> 
> 
> Who else is in?



I really would like you guys to post this in the suggestions thread I've posted at several sites. If you want I can put one here just guide me as to the best place for it. Responses to that thread are very important to us (we are listening).


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


We reply to everything in this thread.


Just post it here and we will give you answers.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21223507
> 
> 
> got my monthly plz come back to dtv wednesday and i am seriously considering taking advantage of the offer. not that i am mad at bhn but the lure of more 3d that's free and nfl network might seal the deal. going to call them in a bit.
> 
> 
> and i'm back to dtv. but i'll keep my internet and home networking with bhn!



iceturkee,


It's a shame we have lost you. Enjoy NFL Network and the 3D.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21224546
> 
> 
> All you FLA customers who are not happy about being denied in watching the native son (Tebow) tonight-- please email Melinda Witmer ([email protected]) and demand that they add the NFLN/RZ.
> 
> 
> Apparently the NFL is attempting to put pressure on TWC (NY customers) via some commercials re: tonights game.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...vb5VS7bizhIGaL
> 
> 
> Don't know about you, but I would think they'd be able to absorb about $.50 per sub ... considering the 10% rate increase we'll all see in January.



Toad,


I definitely agree.


I think things are dead for this year but we need you to lead us in the good fight next year.


I'll try to E-Mail the lady later.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21230745
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> It's a shame we have lost you. Enjoy NFL Network and the 3D.



hopefully, you will get weather channel and nfl network. i never thought bhn would add fox sports florida and they did.you guys and nayan, have got too keep the faith.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I suspect we are getting Weather Channel HD no later than the end of the first quarter of 2012.


A major Time Warner system did not get till two weeks ago and the only other system besides us not to have it (BHN Bakersfield) gets it Dec 1. We will not be far behind.


NFL Network got closer this year but got to push a little harder next year.


The only thing that might be hopeless is HDNet which doesn't interest me.


I remember getting FS Florida on New Year's 09 and the thrill of getting GSN in the spring of 10 after waiting over 10 years for them. We will get NFLN eventually.


Good luck to you and stay in touch.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21232007
> 
> 
> hopefully, you will get weather channel and nfl network. i never thought bhn would add fox sports florida and they did.you guys and nayan, have got too keep the faith.



I will keep emailing and hoping!


----------



## toadfannc

Anyone want to see the Harbaugh boys (Ravens v. 49ers) duke it out on Thanksgiving night-- exclusively on the NFL Network? Well, let's let TWC know how we feel. After all, aren't we told that we should contact our provider if we want certain channels?


Email:


Melinda Witmer, TWC VP Programming and chief negotiator ... [email protected] 


Glenn Britt, TWC CEO ... [email protected] 


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Nayan

Emails sent. Keep at it folks!


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21033577
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see a Century Link channel lineup.
> 
> 
> Kevin: Hang in there. Were both probably getting an update by the end of December.



Century Link came by last night pitching the 30 days risk free no cost trial. HD line up looks like BHN minus NBAHD and ESPN3HD. Otherwise the lineup looks good, and the cost for the first year is $115 or so for all HD, 4 boxes (2 of which are HDVDRs) and 10mb interment. That's $65 less than BHN, though I have 40mb Lightening with BHN.


Anyone have PQ feedback? Or internet feedback? I game online a lot and lag is my biggest concern, more so than an extra hour or two needed to download a movie. I might try the free trial, but some reviews at DSLReports from months ago are bad, some are good. So I'm starting to get cold feet.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21235303
> 
> 
> Anyone want to see the Harbaugh boys (Ravens v. 49ers) duke it out on Thanksgiving night-- exclusively on the NFL Network? Well, let's let TWC know how we feel. After all, aren't we told that we should contact our provider if we want certain channels?
> 
> 
> Email:
> 
> 
> Melinda Witmer, TWC VP Programming and chief negotiator ... [email protected]
> 
> 
> Glenn Britt, TWC CEO ... [email protected]
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!



For what it is worth my email was just sent.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kid Red: When I saw the lineup, it was less HD's than BHN but I don't know anyone who has Century Link.


Everyone: Hopefully, I'll have time to send my E-Mail today. Would love a third Thanksgiving game especially since The NBA is out.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/21235772
> 
> 
> Century Link came by last night pitching the 30 days risk free no cost trial. HD line up looks like BHN minus NBAHD and ESPN3HD. Otherwise the lineup looks good, and the cost for the first year is $115 or so for all HD, 4 boxes (2 of which are HDVDRs) and 10mb interment. That's $65 less than BHN, though I have 40mb Lightening with BHN.
> 
> 
> Anyone have PQ feedback? Or internet feedback? I game online a lot and lag is my biggest concern, more so than an extra hour or two needed to download a movie. I might try the free trial, but some reviews at DSLReports from months ago are bad, some are good. So I'm starting to get cold feet.



I am an online gamer myself and I know the importance of no lag







. I don't have Century Link but those I've talked with who do say internet speeds are quite slow if you're doing more than email or surfing. So while it might be cheaper it may not be that great for your needs.


----------



## Kid Red




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21236095
> 
> 
> I am an online gamer myself and I know the importance of no lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't have Century Link but those I've talked with who do say internet speeds are quite slow if you're doing more than email or surfing. So while it might be cheaper it may not be that great for your needs.



Thanks, I guess I'll be sticking with BHN and enjoying the 5% yearly increases...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kid Red* /forum/post/21236265
> 
> 
> Thanks, I guess I'll be sticking with BHN and enjoying the 5% yearly increases...



LOL yeah, I'm in the same boat but I like to be lag-free so I too shall pay.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin saw a Texas notice with Halogen HD announced.


That's another possibility that is now on the link in my signature.


----------



## Nayan

That would be a nice addition but looking at their site I can't figure out what the channel is about







.

I am also still under the weather and loaded up on flu med, so that probably doesn't help reasoning either


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21239565
> 
> 
> Kevin saw a Texas notice with Halogen HD announced.
> 
> 
> That's another possibility that is now on the link in my signature.



Yep I was actually surprised to see halogen HD on the list of HD channels to be addes as well as GSN HD, Ovation HD, Style HD, E! HD, Bloomberg HD, and Sportsman Channel HD.


Sportsman Channel HD is now slowly being picked up by more TWC system from the looks of the north texas legal notice for 11/21.


Here is what the new North Texas lineup will look like when the HD channels are added which I am thinking will be before the end of the year.


NEW!= announced to be added


357 KDFW (FOX) HD

363 KXAS (NBC) HD

369 WFAA (ABC) HD

375 KTVT (CBS) HD

381 KERA (PBS) HD

387 KTXA 21 HD

393 KUVN ( Univision) 23 HD

407 KDFI (My27) HD

417 KDAF (CW) HD

423 KXTX (Telemundo) 39 HD

435 KSTR (Telefutura) 49 HD

441 KFWD (IND) 52 HD

459 KPXD (ion) 68 HD

705 Reelz Channel HD NEW!

706 OWN HD NEW!

707 Ovation HD NEW!

708 IFC HD NEW!

709 STYLE HD NEW!

710 E! HD NEW!

711 Bloomberg HD NEW!

712 Oxygen HD NEW!

723 GSN HD NEW!

724 Halogen HD NEW!

725 TV One HD

726 Galavision HD

727 Outdoor Channel HD

728 Investigation Discovery HD

729 G4 HD

730 HSN HD

731 WE tv HD

732 H2 HD

733 Cooking Channel HD

734 DIY Network HD

735 CMT HD

736 Cartoon Network HD

737 nick HD

738 The Weather Channel HD

739 HLN HD

740 CNN HD

741 Fox News Channel HD

742 FOX Business Network HD

743 truTV HD

744 tbs HD

745 History HD

746 Comedy Central HD

747 MTV HD

748 Palladia HD

749 BET HD

750 VH1 HD

751 LMN HD

752 Food Network HD

753 HGTV HD

754 A&E HD

755 Velocity

756 Discovery Channel HD

757 Animal Planet HD

758 TLC HD

759 Travel Channel HD

760 Planet Green HD

761 Science HD

762 Syfy HD

763 Bravo HD

764 bio HD

765 CNBC HD

766 MSNBC HD

767 Spike HD

768 FX HD

769 USA HD

770 TNT HD

771 National Geographic HD

772 Nat Geo Wild HD

773 AMC HD

774 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

775 Disney Channel HD

776 Disney XD HD

777 Hallmark Channel HD

778 ABC Family HD

779 TCM HD

780 ESPN HD

781 MLB Network HD

782 NBA TV HD

783 ESPNews HD

784 ESPNU HD

785 ESPN 2 HD

786 VERSUS HD

787 FS Southwest HD

788 SPEED HD

789 Golf Channel HD

790 CBS Sports Network HD

791 Fox Soccer Channel HD

792 FOX Soccer Plus HD * †

793 GolTV HD

794 Big Ten Network HD

795 Tennis Channel HD

796 Encore HD * †

797 MGM HD

798 ESPN Goal Line/ESPN Buzzer Beater

799 ESPN3D

801 Lifetime HD

802 ESPN Deportes HD

803 Fox Deportes HD NEW!

804 Hub HD NEW!

805 Universal HD

806 Smithsonian HD

807 Mav TV HD

810 HD Pay-Per-View

811 Sportsman Channel HD NEW!

815 HBO HD E

816 HBO 2 HD E

817 HBO Comedy HD E

818 HBO Latino HD E

819 HBO Family HD E

820 HBO Signature HD E * †

821 HBO Zone HD E

824 Showtime Next HD NEW!

825 CineMAX HD E

826 ActionMax HD E

827 MoreMAX HD NEW!

828 ThrillerMAX HD NEW!

829 Showtime Women HD NEW!

830 Showtime HD E

831 Showtime 2 HD E

832 Showtime Showcase HD E

833 Showtime Extreme HD NEW!

834 Showtime Beyond HD NEW!

835 Starz HD E

839 Starz Edge HD E

840 Starz Kids & Family HD E * †

848 The Movie Channel HD E * †

849 TMC Xtra HD NEW!

944 GAME HD

945 GAME 2 HD NEW!

957 TEAM HD

997 3D Special Events 1


I am thinking the SDV changes we had in october with us getting 8 more SDV QAMs have something to do with the fact that North Texas is getting 21 HD channels soon. Going from 16 SDV QAMs to 24 SDV QAMs seems to make a difference







I guess being on a 860MHz system has its benefits.


----------



## Sgooter

I've been getting recurring pixelation every 2 -3 minutes for about 5 seconds on most sports programs, but especially on NHL Network and Versus. Changed the STBs twice, but it didn't fix the problem. Called BHN last Friday morning about this, and they had a tech at my house by noon, along with two other techs who were in the neighborhood. They spent nearly an hour with their meters and wrenches, but could not find the source of the problem, and said the signal strength was excellent. They suspect that some originating networks may be compressing their signals, and offered a good troubleshooting suggestion: see if the pixelation occurs when watching a Tampa Bay Lightning home game.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Halogen TV sounds like an interesting channel based on the Wikipedia entry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halogen_TV 


You get well Nayan and please let me know if you cannot check for the notice on any day. We will get our monthly one no later than a little over a week. I'm feeling something coming.


Kevin: I'm really happy your getting an HD update. You deserve it and it's always great to know your on top of things.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21242537
> 
> 
> Nayan: Halogen TV sounds like an interesting channel based on the Wikipedia entry.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halogen_TV
> 
> 
> You get well Nayan and please let me know if you cannot check for the notice on any day. We will get our monthly one no later than a little over a week. I'm feeling something coming.
> 
> 
> Kevin: I'm really happy your getting an HD update. You deserve it and it's always great to know your on top of things.



Just curious does Orlando get Halogen SD?


Also my area is not the only Texas system getting HD channels soon look at what Kerrville Texas is getting in what looks like one round:


5StarMax HD

@MAX HD

ActionMAX HD

Bio HD

Cartoon Network HD

CMT HD

CSPAN HD

Disney XD HD

DIY HD

ESPNU HD

EWTN HD

FOX Business HD

G4 HD

GAME HD

GAME2 HD

HBO COMEDY HD

HBO FAMILY HD

HBO LATINO HD

HBO SIGNATURE HD

HBO ZONE HD

H2 HD

HSN HD

Hub HD

IFC HD

Investigation Discovery HD

MoreMAX HD

Nat Geo Wild HD

NBA TV HD

Nick HD

OuterMAX HD

OWN HD

Oxygen HD

Outdoor Channel HD

Planet Green HD

QVC HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Showcase HD

Showtime 2 HD

Speed HD

Starz Cinema HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz In Black HD

TEAM HD

Tennis Channel HD

The Cooking Channel HD

TMC XTRA HD

ThrillerMAX HD

TruTV HD

Versus HD

VH1 HD

WE HD

WMAX HD

KVDA (UNIVSION San Antonio) HD


Wonder what the odds are that orlando gets an announcement about those Showtime HD channels and ThrillerMax HD that were delayed in this months notice as they were announced for my TWC division today?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We do not have Halogen TV SD.


I saw the other Texas HD. It's nice to see and I do love how you keep up with everything.


I do wonder when a BHN system will add HSN HD and QVC HD along with more Starz HD channels. The first two are available on our IPad ap in HD despite not being on any BHN system in the HD format. Who knows on The Starz channels though.


I'm confident we will get Weather Channel HD by early next year and have a feeling those delayed HD Cinemax and Showtime channels (I think it was a tech glitch) will get re-announced soon like Fox Movie Channel HD did last month.


That would give us all The East Coast HD Channels of HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, and the Movie Channel East HD feeds along with a few West Coasters in HD. Those will make the lack of Starz HD Channels really stick out.


----------



## Nayan

I got two actually, from the emails I sent. Anyone else?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21249939
> 
> 
> I got two actually, from the emails I sent. Anyone else?



i'll be thinking of ya'll when i'm watching the game thursday nite.


and nayan, next time i watch the weather channel and see your boy cantore (in hd) i'll throw kisses at him for ya!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21250069
> 
> 
> i'll be thinking of ya'll when i'm watching the game thursday nite.
> 
> 
> and nayan, next time i watch the weather channel and see your boy cantore (in hd) i'll throw kisses at him for ya!



Oh that is so cold!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Which ones?


----------



## Nayan

I sent two emails this weekend to the addresses Toad posted. One response was 'canned' and the other was a nice personal letter from Kim Struhs.


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21249939
> 
> 
> I got two actually, from the emails I sent. Anyone else?



Here is the one reply I got:


Thank you for contacting Bright House Networks with your request for the NFL Network. We understand that this is a frustrating situation. Our customers' interest in the NFL Network is very important to us.


Meanwhile, please know all Tampa Bay Buccaneers games appear on channels available to you. Additionally, Bright House Networks also offers our Sports Pack, which includes channels such as the Big Ten Network, NHL Network, FUEL, and the Tennis Channel.


Bright House Networks is offering more football at all levels than ever before. From Florida's NFL teams, to college and high school foot ball games, Bright House Networks is committed to our sports fans. A complete schedule is posted each Thursday in the Newsroom of the company website at http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/about/newsroom .


Your business is important to us and your request has been shared with our corporate management. If there is anything else that we may do to assist you, please do not hesitate to contact us. Thank you for choosing Bright House Networks.


Sincerely,


Kathleen Kat Rowett-O'Neil

Corporate Customer Care Advocate

Bright House Networks Corporate Office

5000 Campuswood Drive

East Syracuse, NY 13057

Office phone: 315-438-4164


----------



## Nayan

That's one of the ones I got too, but the other was this:


Dear Patti,


I wanted for thank you for contacting Bright House Networks with your request for the NFL Network. We understand that this is a frustrating situation. We'd love to have the NFL Network's 8 games on our Sports Pack, which is $6.99 per month and as that package is very popular by already including such channels as the Big Ten Network, NHL Network, FUEL, and the Tennis Channel. We believe NFL Network belongs in the Sport Pack because fans like you tell us that it is the place for adding sports programming that would otherwise result in higher programming costs for all customers. We feel that will enable sports fans to have more sports, and non sports fans won't have to worry about their bills going up from programming they don't want.


A federal court agreed that NFL Network belongs on a sports tier (the NFL has appealed the decision) and we are confident that the decision will be upheld, and we will get the channel on the tier once the courts issue their ruling.


We are offering more football at all levels than ever before each weekend during football season, in addition to being able to see Florida's NFL teams in action, and you also have a choice of dozens of high school and college football games on many different channels. A complete schedule is posted each Thursday in the Newsroom of the company website at http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/about/newsroom .


We realize that this is not the response you may have been looking for, but we wanted to ensure you had the most current status on the negotiations. We don't want to lose you as a customer, and we are hopeful that this negotiation will end as a win-win for our football fans.


If there is anything else that I may assist you with, please let me know. I truly wanted to thank you again for taking the time to write to us as we value any feedback from our customers. I hope you have a good day and a Happy Thanksgiving.


Thank you for being a customer of Bright House Networks.


Sincerely,

Kimberly Struhs

Online Care Advocate


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got two actually, from the emails I sent. Anyone else?



They have quit responding to me, as you can imagine.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: That sucks!


It seems like the responses are the same but the more we send, the better.


----------



## Sgooter

So, if BHN is successful in adding the NFL Network to the Sports Pack tier, what would be the likely price increase over the current $6.99/month?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21252674
> 
> 
> So, if BHN is successful in adding the NFL Network to the Sports Pack tier, what would be the likely price increase over the current $6.99/month?



Good question! I am sure they would raise the rate but by how much is anyone's guess. They know that NFL Network/Redzone would be a huge draw and a good money-maker but they would also have to be careful to not price it too high otherwise folks won't add it.


----------



## Nayan

I want to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving. If you're traveling or heading out to shop tonight be careful of all the crazies on the road!


----------



## feb1003

Here's wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, and God Bless our troops everywhere ,


----------



## HDOrlando

NFL Network would not do a Sports Tier. I think in the talks, they had agreed on Digital Basic.


Having The RedZone on Sports Tier would definitely boost subscribers to Sports Pass.


I believe it is .25 cents per sub for RedZone.


Happy Thanksgiving to all and I'll second Feb on the troops.


Our next notice comes in under a week. I'm feeling Weather Channel HD coming.


----------



## PeterLewis

NBA Lockout over (Season starts Christmas Day)....So my Magic's will be back in business...


GM. Otis Smith,you have alot of work to do.Find competent players to surround Dwight and try to re-sign Dwight before he flee's ala Shaq...


----------



## HDOrlando

PeterLewis,


Both sides still need to formally vote on everything.


Let's hope The Magic can figure it out though.


----------



## mgsports

You already have NBATV.


----------



## VGPOP

Good news about NBA. NBA Package should be lower since there are less games. To be able to watch all games in HD is wonderful.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: We know we have NBA TV and in HD.


VGPOP: It's going to be great to have those 9 HD feeds to watch The Pass.


----------



## Nayan

Oh yes!! I am very happy they ended the lockout and look forward to seeing the Magic







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Same here Nayan.


I'm also excited for that notice that is likely arriving on Wednesday. Please tell us if there is anything in the paper Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21263414
> 
> 
> Same here Nayan.
> 
> 
> I'm also excited for that notice that is likely arriving on Wednesday. Please tell us if there is anything in the paper Monday or Tuesday.



I hope you guys get a good notice come wednesday.


The HD channels we are getting in North Texas are mainly MPEG4 to MPEG2 transcoded networks. I am just glad we are getting GAME2 HD which we should have gotten last year when we got GAME HD after SDV was flipped on and we jumped from 57 HD channels to 110 HD channels last year. I have a feeling that GAME2 HD will be transcoded to MPEG2 which is why we are not likely to get the rest of the GAME/TEAM HD channels until they feel that there are enough boxes that are at least a DCX3200 or DCX3400 at minimum. Right know the DCX3200/DCX3200p2 and DCX3400 320GB hdd with iGuide and DCX3200Mp2 and DCX3400M 500GB hdd boxes with navigator5.0 cloud guide deployed which should be not to long from now as they have been deploying the DCX3400 for at least 2 years now. Oh and we have two channel maps so when a channel it is added it has to be added to the regular iGuide channel map and navigator channel map as the navigator boxes have their own EAS channel and special vod Preview channels they have a kids preview while iGuide only has the main VOD preview video channels and we have 4 of them on a single QAM and the Navigator boxes can not tune channel 1 so when they press the "on demand" button on the remote it takes you to a information channel telling the customer that VOD is still available by pressing "A" or tuning to the proper VOD channels which are available on both the iGuide boxes and navigator boxes just that the iGuide boxes have a channel 1 with VOD main menu that is easier to get to than navigators VOD menu. Oh I kind of dislike this setup as we with iGuide are still waiting on StartOver and lookback which are able to be ported to iGuide but was delayed. Oh I and I do not know if the trick is available on the DCX boxes with Navigator. I also am wondering when they will start to use the 1000s for HD channels as iGuide and Navigator both support 1000s and iGuide supports up to channel number 4095. The iGuide boxes get the full channel lineup just not startover or lookback







.


I wonder why TWC decided to add sportsman channel HD to 811 in North Texas.


----------



## VGPOP

I'm looking online at tickets to purchase for NBA All Star game. Cheapest seats at $550.00 for upper level and $3,500 for lower level seats.


Yikes!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/21264143
> 
> 
> I'm looking online at tickets to purchase for NBA All Star game. Cheapest seats at $550.00 for upper level and $3,500 for lower level seats.
> 
> 
> Yikes!













Good grief!


----------



## DJWikiera

They have to make up for lost revenue somehow.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: If not this month, then definitely next month.


I agree with you on the Game 2 channel and think we have the same thing here with the mpeg. I feel spoiled having 9 game and 9 Team channels in HD.


If the channel number is out of it's section, it's possible they are moving channels. It happened to us last year.


Guys: On The NBA All-Star Game, it is a ripoff and it's sad celebrities who don't care get to go for free.


I'm glad I have my HDTV.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21265946
> 
> 
> Guys: On The NBA All-Star Game, it is a ripoff and it's sad celebrities who don't care get to go for free.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I have my HDTV.



Okay. I have determined that in order to go I need a celebrity. Now, I won't be picky, just let me borrow one for the game







.

although there's a couple I wouldn't mind being seen with


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21224546
> 
> 
> All you FLA customers who are not happy about being denied in watching the native son (Tebow) tonight-- please email Melinda Witmer ([email protected]) and demand that they add the NFLN/RZ.
> 
> 
> Apparently the NFL is attempting to put pressure on TWC (NY customers) via some commercials re: tonights game.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/busines...vb5VS7bizhIGaL
> 
> 
> Don't know about you, but I would think they'd be able to absorb about $.50 per sub ... considering the 10% rate increase we'll all see in January.



They're going to be raising the rates in January?! I didn't know that. Pretty lame considering the amount of pixelation on quite a few channels. Will the pixelation decrease by 10%?


----------



## Nayan

I think they raise them every January. I hope for you're sake they do drop the pixelation by 10%! It's frustrating to try and watch something and you can't enjoy it.


----------



## Nayan

Well I guess you know by now that there was no notice today. Tomorrow there will probably be one but what it will contain is anyone's guess. Maybe some channel moves, names changes or something like that. I have given up hope that I will get my Jim Cantore this year and hope that maybe sometime next year he will arrive on my screen in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I have a good feeling it will be early next year since they usually announce things 1 1/2 to 2 months in advance. We will get it in our notice Wednesday or late-December. I just feel it given it's addition at Time Warner Cable NC and it being added to BHN Bakersfield Thursday.


I'd love to update the list tomorrow. Once we have the Weather Channel HD out of the way, we can then wonder about other channels. I'll be happy to have it so I can watch those Weather Documentaries and other non-forecast shows in HD.


Here's hoping that you have something to celebrate.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just called to see NBA League Pass could be ordered.


Not yet but they are going to call me when it can be.


I wonder how much of a discount they will give everyone for the shortened season.


Regardless, it's going to be great having all 9 Team HD feeds in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

My box booted at 4:00 AM and a few minutes ago, this blue box popped up at 4:52 AM that said something about an IP device. It was very brief but perhaps some system update.


----------



## HDOrlando

Now, I have my first SDV problem in like 2 months with FearNet HD being down.


Ughhhhh......


At least, KOTH is coming on Adult Swim. Paper should be here in the next 30 minutes.


And now, another Emergency Broadcast signal. I cannot stand that buzzer sound but do not mind the thunder so much.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We have a Legal Notice with HD and Nayan is going to be very happy this morning.


I'll let her announce the HD but we do have some changes in the Month to Month deals.


CMT (Country Music Television) is now on The Month To Month Deals. Some Time Warner Cable Legal Notices indicate there might be a drop dead date on December 31. Some other TWC notices still have Current TV but not ours.


In addition, the following agreements expire Dec 31, 2011 and they go on The Month to Months if no new deal is reached although it's possible they could cease carriage.


Cooking Channel

DIY

Great American Country (GAC)

Gospel Music Channel (GMC)

IFC

Music Choice (Channels 401-446; 890-894)

NESN National

WE


I had seen other TWC notices with this on it previously and it looks like it is real for us.


Anyway, I'll re-post my list once Nayan posts.


----------



## Nayan

Did you hear a woman scream this morning? That was me. On the roof. Why?


I GET MY JIM CANTORE IN HD!!!










Effective on or after January 25th, 2012 the following services will be added to the SDV system:


Showtime Beyond East HD- channel 1445

Showtime Next East HD- channel 1446

Showtime Women HD- channel 1444

C-SPAN2 HD- channel 1227

C-SPAN3 HD- channel 1228

Weather Channel HD- channel 1225

ViendoMovies- channel 947


Oh I am just so happy! It's been so long that we've waited to receive Weather in HD and now we finally get it. I will be grinning like a schoolgirl all day now







.


----------



## HDOrlando

*New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities (Updated 11-30-2011)*

*197 Current HD Channels*


*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*


1001 WUCF HD (PBS)

1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018/1901 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC (DSC)HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1106 Disney Jr. HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123/1480 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD

1137 CBS Sports Network HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pass)

1139 Big Ten Network HD OD (Sports Pass)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pass)

1143 MLB Strike Zone HD (Sports Pass)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pass)

1152 NBC Sports Network HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1158 World Fishing Network HD (Sports Pass)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pass)

1161/1916 Gol TV HD (Sports Pass)

1162 NESN HD (Sports Pass)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pass)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pass)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pass)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pass)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports Pass and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pass)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pass)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pass)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1210 New York 1 HD

1211/1900 InfoMas HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1221 Bloomberg HD

1225 The Weather Channel HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1227 C-SPAN2 HD

1228 C-SPAN3 HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Velocity HD

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 H2 HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Planet Green HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1271 Oxygen HD

1272 WE tv HD

1273 Lifetime HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1291 Tru TV HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1296 TV Guide Network HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 FUSE HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1317 Gospel Music Channel HD

1340 EWTN HD

1354 Reelz HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1375/1501 HD Showcase

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)

1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)

1389 Fox Movie Channel HD (Movie Pass)

1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass)

1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Movie Pass)

1400 HBO HD On Demand

1401/243 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1420 Cinemax HD On Demand

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1424 ThrillerMax East HD

1425 WMAX East HD

1426 @Max East HD

1427 5StarMAX East HD

1428 OuterMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441/259 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD

1446 Showtime Next East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand

1692 Hustler HD

1770 3-D Special Events 1

1771 3-D Special Events 2

1772 ESPN 3-D ($10 3-D Pass)

1801 Team HD (NBA League pass and MLS Direct Kick )

1802 Team 2 HD

1803 Team 3 HD

1804 Team 4 HD

1805 Team 5 HD

1806 Team 6 HD

1807 Team 7 HD

1808 Team 8 HD

1809 Team 9 HD

1810 Game 1 HD (MLB Extra innings and NHL Center Ice)

1811 Game 2 HD

1812 Game 3 HD

1813 Game 4 HD

1814 Game 5 HD

1815 Game 6 HD

1816 Game 7 HD

1817 Game 8 HD

1818 Game 9 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand

1851 HD PPV Events On Demand 2

1903 Telefutura HD

1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros Canales)

1917 Galavision HD

*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" which I can no longer do on my box and Not In Count)*


1174 FS Ohio HD Announced for September 30, 2010 but never materalized

1194 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pak)

1195 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pak)

1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.


*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


NuvoTV HD

RFD-TV HD

*Premium Networks*


Cinemax West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Starz West HD

Indie Plex HD

Retro Plex HD


Note: I only list West Coast premiums if a system has both the East and West Coast versions.

*Out of Market Regional Sports Networks*


FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS North HD

FS South HD

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


Africa Channel HD

Fuel TV HD

Halogen HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NHK World HD

QVC HD

Sundance HD

TV Japan HD

*Premium Networks*


Starz Cinema HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz In Black HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

*Announced For TWC*


Playboy HD

*Announced Previously And Could Be Re-Announced*


NASA TV HD

Pentagon Channel HD

TVLand HD


*BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*


Antenna Satellite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Cooking Channel

County Music Television

Current TV

DIY

Encore

Encore Action (Available in HD)

Encore Drama (Available in HD)

Encore Family

Encore Family West

Encore Love

Encore Suspense

Encore West

Encore Westerns

ETTV ET-Super

The Filipino Channel

Game Show Network (GSN)

Gospel Music Channel (GMC)

Great American Country (GAC)

MC (Channels 401-446; 890-894) (Available in HD)

MoviePlex

NHL Center Ice

NHL Network

Ovation

Sprout On Demand (24/7 Version Of Channel Is Available In HD)

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan (Available in HD)

TruTV

Youtoo

Zap2it

Zee TV (Launching in HD)

*Expires June 18, 2012*


Gol TV

*HD Channels That Neither Bright House or Time Warner Cable Have*


BBC World News HD

Blue Highways TV HD

BYU TV HD

Cars.TV HD

CatholicTV HD

Comedy.TV HD

Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD

Epix HD

Epix2 HD

Epix3 HD

ES.TV HD

Fashion TV HD

Funimation-HD

Havoc TV HD

HDNet (Axs. TV HD)

HDNet Movies

Longhorn Network HD

MTV 2 HD

Music Choice HD

MyDestination.TV HD

NASA-TV HD

NFL Network HD

NFL Redzone HD

The Pentagon Channel HD

Pets.TV HD

Recipe.TV HD

Shorts HD

Sony Movie Channel HD

Sprout HD

TBN HD

TV Land HD

Universal Sports Network HD

Veria HD

Wealth TV HD

*Disputed*


Centric HD

Logo HD


Note: Dish Network might be re-transmitting these themselves or lying about them.


*Rumored To Be Launching*


BBN HD

BE Network HD

BTNC HD

Chiller HD

Cloo HD

Current TV HD

FLIX HD

Fox College Sports HD

HBCU HD

ION Life HD

Legacy.TV HD

Qubo HD

Showtime Family Zone HD

TVG Network HD

WWE Network HD

Zee TV HD


----------



## HDOrlando

I knew we would get Weather Channel HD and am so happy for Nayan. Thank you for posting The Notice. I almost didn't find it in my Orlando Sentinel this morning.


Ever since it did not appear on the month to month deals a few months back, I knew it was coming.


The signs last month for TWC NYC and BHn Bakersfield only fueled the theory.


Before this year, there were 3 major SD channels that we did not have in HD( Lifetime, Tru TV and Weather Channel).


We got Tru TV HD out of the blue on the start of The NCAA Tournament (I doubt we'd have it now without that new NCAA Deal), Lifetime HD only weeks after it got off the month to month deals and in less than two months weather Channel HD.


I am happy to have those done.


We also got new word on those Showtime HD channels and with Fox Movie Channel HD launching Dec 14, I would expect those 5 Cinemax HD channels we were supposed to get June 29 are not far behind. Getting those would be all of the channels that were delayed on June 29.


C-SPAN2 HD and C-SPAN3 HD knock two HD channels off the TWC deals.


The list above has all of the possibilities.


In the new year, I expect the following.


- Those 5 HD Cinemax channels will be re-announced perhaps in the first quarter.


- We probably get Disney Junior HD a month or two after it's launched since were already signed up for the SD version as part of The ESPN deal.


- I expect Fuel HD to start penetrating systems. I could see a sports update where we get it along with NESN National and possibly the launch of Fox College Sports HD. It's only part-time on DTV but that is the next thing Fox will probably launch in HD. I am not sure we will get more FS RSN's but you never know. It won't matter much as they mostly duplicate the same programming.


- I'd be surprised if we do not finally get HSN HD, QVC HD and maybe see the launch of RFD-TV SD/HD especially since they are on the IPad app and no BHN systems. Maybe this also could get us Boomerang.


- WWE Network is going to be the next big channel carriers fight with. It launches 4/1/2012 and sounds like they want Digital Basic. If they want too much or do not offer an ownership stake in it to carriers, I could see a real bloodbath like some have had and TWC/BHN still does with NFL Network.


Other than that, we wait and see if a new Starz deal gets done. The lack of HD for Starz compared to the other pay channels (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, TMC) is striking. If it gets done (Off month to months), it could lead to us getting more Starz and possibly Encore HD.


We will also wait till next August for NFL Network talks to get going again. I will not get my hopes up again. I still do not know what the holdup was this year since they were reportedly close.


HD updates will not be as big but new channels like Current HD, Chiller HD, Cloo HD, etc could launch and I expect BHN to pick them up quickly like they do other HD channels.


Updates will come but they will be small.


In the end, it's nice to get HD and approach 200 HD channels.


I'll be sitting pretty for a while with The Weather Channel HD announcement but now I am going to hope for the only thing on the deals that I want is available but we do not have yet................. Sundance Channel HD.


----------



## Nayan

I am such a happy girl right now! In my excitement I forgot to add in the announcement that on January 2nd Versus will become NBC Sports Network. Not really a big deal since Versus was already in the NBC family but you can bet we'll see plenty of Olympic coverage on there.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21278946
> 
> 
> Did you hear a woman scream this morning? That was me. On the roof. Why?
> 
> 
> I GET MY JIM CANTORE IN HD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effective on or after January 25th, 2012 the following services will be added to the SDV system:
> 
> 
> Showtime Beyond East HD- channel 1445
> 
> Showtime Next East HD- channel 1446
> 
> Showtime Women HD- channel 1444
> 
> C-SPAN2 HD- channel 1227
> 
> C-SPAN3 HD- channel 1228
> 
> Weather Channel HD- channel 1225
> 
> ViendoMovies- channel 947
> 
> 
> Oh I am just so happy! It's been so long that we've waited to receive Weather in HD and now we finally get it. I will be grinning like a schoolgirl all day now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Congrats, Nayan - hope you'll enjoy Jim's shiny bald head in glorious HD...I see he's growing a beard for the winter. Me, I'm looking forward to seeing Steph Abrams and Vivian Brown in spctacular hi-def. Oh yeah they also have good weather info too










thx for the updates, Nayan and HDO


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21279077
> 
> 
> I am such a happy girl right now! In my excitement I forgot to add in the announcement that on January 2nd Versus will become NBC Sports Network. Not really a big deal since Versus was already in the NBC family but you can bet we'll see plenty of Olympic coverage on there.



Actually it is quite a big deal coz NBC/Comcast wants to give the mighty ESPN a run for its money - and competition is good for us sports junkies! Looks like they might bid on MLB rights and on the NFL Thursday package

http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._Not_Fast_.php


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21279077
> 
> 
> I am such a happy girl right now! In my excitement I forgot to add in the announcement that on January 2nd Versus will become NBC Sports Network. Not really a big deal since Versus was already in the NBC family but you can bet we'll see plenty of Olympic coverage on there.



merry early christmas


----------



## Nayan

Oh you are right that it's a big deal! I would so love to see them get Thursday night football. And thanks Turkee







.


----------



## mgsports

Don't forget other Digital Sub Channels that the Orlando local stations could add.


Comcast is getting rid of the extra Starz/Showtime/Cinmax HD Channels.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Congrats on finally getting Weather Channel in HD, Nayan. Although it shouldn't have taken this long for you to get it. At least you're getting it, though.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks guys/gals. I feel like I won the lottery today







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I am glad your happy. The cost of NBC Sports Network will rise as I expect them to get the new NFL package.


We will see a lot of Olympics on there for sure. I'm sure some will miss the Versus name though.


Diesel: I did not know they were going for MLB. They really are going to make a play to compete against ESPN. Our bills will jack and they might eventually launch NBC Sports Network 2 which will accomplish that.


mgsports: The Digital Sub Channels will come if a local station adds them OTA here. Comcast is dumping those premium channels for space but they did recently complete a project that gives them more space. So, I am not sure what is up with that.


xxfury: It was all about the month to month and am glad this is finally off the list.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21278946
> 
> 
> Did you hear a woman scream this morning? That was me. On the roof. Why?
> 
> 
> I GET MY JIM CANTORE IN HD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effective on or after January 25th, 2012 the following services will be added to the SDV system:
> 
> 
> Showtime Beyond East HD- channel 1445
> 
> Showtime Next East HD- channel 1446
> 
> Showtime Women HD- channel 1444
> 
> C-SPAN2 HD- channel 1227
> 
> C-SPAN3 HD- channel 1228
> 
> Weather Channel HD- channel 1225
> 
> ViendoMovies- channel 947
> 
> 
> Oh I am just so happy! It's been so long that we've waited to receive Weather in HD and now we finally get it. I will be grinning like a schoolgirl all day now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Cool. Congrats. Weather Channel is awesome in HD.


On another, more somber note ... my obsession (NFLN/RZ) continues to be a source of utter frustration. Any agreement looks to be later rather than sooner for us long suffering TWC/BHN subs. Check out the quote from the NFL Media spokesman re: this issue:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7AT30220111130 


"The NFL Network's absence from Time Warner Cable is likely to continue, however, as Rolapp said that discussions with the company over a distribution deal were nonexistent."


So, Melinda Witmer's (remember .... email, email, email to [email protected] ) comment that they (TWC) are "hopeful that an agreement will be reached soon", and "willing to work 24x7 to make it happen" ... seem a touch disingenuous. I know it takes 2 parties to negotiate, but, certainly one would assume that NFL would re-engage if TWC was indeed-- willing.


Ahh ... maybe next year. Anyway-- good for you guys in FLA. Any HD is always good, right?


----------



## Nayan

I remember when they first started rolling out the HD channels and we got CNN, CNBC, MSNBC and other big-name ones. Then they added the niche channels like Food Network, Golf Channel and Style. It was frustrating to me that they were adding all these other channels but not Weather Channel. It has taken us years to get it. The whole NFL Network thing really ticks me off too and I think, sadly, it will be the same story as The Weather Channel. We'll fill up our HD lineup but the star of the show will be very late. Just keep emailing.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21284438
> 
> 
> I remember when they first started rolling out the HD channels and we got CNN, CNBC, MSNBC and other big-name ones. Then they added the niche channels like Food Network, Golf Channel and Style. It was frustrating to me that they were adding all these other channels but not Weather Channel. It has taken us years to get it. The whole NFL Network thing really ticks me off too and I think, sadly, it will be the same story as The Weather Channel. We'll fill up our HD lineup but the star of the show will be very late. Just keep emailing.



Well you guys should have no problem getting the extra Showtime HD channels. Last night they were added a little after 11pm CDT for us in North Texas.


We got these in North Texas last night:

E! HD (chelsea Lately and the soup)

STYLE HD

OXYGEN HD

OWN HD (was black screen at first)

Hub HD (good for GI Joe and Transformers!)

Showtime Next HD ( I get showtime







)

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Women HD

TMC Xtra HD

ThrillerMAX HD

MoreMAX HD


Still waiting on:

Sportsman Channel HD

Ovation HD

Reelz Channel HD

Halogen HD

GSN HD

Bloomberg HD

Fox Deportes HD

IFC HD

GAME2 HD


seems that the 30 day notices are not always required for channel adds as they only announced these channels to be added in last weeks notice and they already added 12 out of 21 HD channels!


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: It's just more bad news and feels like we were just getting led on all along.


We will do a campaign next summer.


On TWC HD, it's great to get it out of the way. Now, I guess the focus can be filling out the HD lineup other than NFL Network. BHN/TWC matches up pretty well if not better when you take the lack of NFLN and perhaps HDNet out of the equation.


Nayan: If only BHN Orlando had added it like Michigan, Indianapolis, Birmingham and even The Panhandle before the month to month deal. We would have had this three years ago.


The difference between Weather Channel HD and NFL Network is we had the first in SD and the later not at all. I compare the later to FS Florida and GSN. It seemed like we would never get them but FS Florida came only after they got Magic games and 1 1/2 years later when The Magic got good again. GSN came the following year out of the blue to the point I thought you were joking.


If they add more Thursday night games instead of selling them to TNT or NBC Sports Channel, it could increase the chances of a deal.


In the meantime, BHN will keep adding HD and hopefully by August, there will be an NFL Network deal and maybe 20-30 more HD channels on the system.


Kevin: It is not always 30 days. Some things have happened within three weeks in the past. I do hate when we have to wait 1 1/2-2 months for things.


I think those Showtime channels were a tech glitch. I'm just glad were finally getting them.


Check out Dan Vs. on The Hub. I also love watching old Wonder Years Episodes and let us know when Halogen launches.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin found TWC NYC is getting Hustler TV HD in their Legal Notice. I've updated my possibilities list to include this.


On another note, does anyone feel I should count Adult HD On Demand on the list?


----------



## Nayan

Well, it *is* in HD







.


----------



## Nayan

So, what do you folks think of this?

http://www.cfnews13.com/article/news...rizon-Wireless


----------



## FloridaShark

Here is some news I found about a update to the NFL iPad app. I found it on AppAdvice.



NFL '11 For iPad Updated With Access To Thursday Night Football Online Broadcast (Updated)

by Tyler Tschida on December 01, 2011



The NFL's Thursday Night Football schedule is now in full swing, but if your cable provider doesn't give you access to the NFL Network, you've been missing out on some pretty good football. Well, that doesn't have to be the case anymore, at least as long as you have an iPad, because the NFL's official iPad app has been updated with access to the NFL Network's online broadcast of Thursday Night Football.


The NFL Network's online broadcast of Thursday Night Football provides game-long studio analysis, live look-ins, and game highlights, so you'll never miss the big game-changing play. Since this isn't a direct live stream of the game, it could also serve as a companion for those who already have access to the NFL Network at home.


Since the NFL Network's online coverage of Thursday Night Football doesn't begin until 8 PM ET, there's no good way of knowing exactly how to access the feed from the iPad app. But if we had take a stab at it, we're guessing it will be under the "video" section of the app. We'll just have to wait and see.


While you wait until 8 PM to roll around, go download the free NFL '11 for iPad app so you can dig around before the game starts. The app has come a long way since it was first introduced in April, and now includes on-demand NFL Network news and info, game highlights, the ability to follow game action with animated charts and stats, and live radio broadcasts via the NFL's Audio Pass.


Update: Here's how to view the NFL Network's online broadcast of Thursday Night Football: When viewing "Game Schedules" you should see a big red "Live Video Available" below the Eagles vs. Seahawks game. Tap it to bring up the stats page, and at the top of the screen you'll see a new "Live Video" button.


----------



## Nayan

Well, that's awesome for folks who have IPads but for us poor shlubs who don't we're still out of luck as far as seeing a Thursday night game.


----------



## Nayan

FYI: the Yule Log is back! On-Demand channel 300. I know what I will have on







.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's interesting how two big competitors will be joining forces.


On The Yule Log, I want the HD one along with the Winter Green one on HD Showcase 1501. I really love the later.


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb1003 who has BHN in Bakersfield and occasionally posts here, PMed me this morning.


Bakersfield was supposed to get Weather Channel HD on Thursday Dec 1 but it still has not launched.


Hopefully, it is not a sign we will delayed as well 1/25.


He told me he'd let me know as soon as the channel is up.


----------



## Nayan

Oh no!! I hope ours isn't delayed







.


----------



## HDOrlando

All are on channel 321 Movies On Demand.


I wonder why it's not on HD Showcase this year.


It's surprising to see an SD OD channel have HD content.


Time Warner systems did this while BHN kept HD Showcase and Primetime HD OD on HD channels in the HD section.


It's possible this is the reason for it.


Just wanted to let everyone know. I love keeping my TV on and watching those videos especially Winter Green.


----------



## VGPOP

I am pretty sure the new HD channels will be delayed.


It appears we will never get the June 29 HD channels (Cinemax HD channels).


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


We will see. It might not be the case. We will not know until Jan 25 and we can ask Gary (BHNTechExpert) then.


On The Cinemax HD channels, we got Fox Movie Channel re-announced for December 14 and the Showtimes for Jan 25.


I bet the Cinemaxes get announced for February or even March if the trend follows.


First things first, does FMC successfully re-launch on Dec 14 (a week from Wednesday).


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/21298282
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure the new HD channels will be delayed.
> 
> 
> It appears we will never get the June 29 HD channels (Cinemax HD channels).



I doubt the HD adds will be delayed!


My TWC system just got the showtime HD channels late wednesday night so it is not a contract issue anymore if there was one.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I think VGPOP meant The Weather Channel HD.


BHN Bakersfield did get Ovation HD as scheduled though so there might be a problem with Weather Channel HD.


The Showtime ones will be fine.


Our next HD update is a week from Wednesday when we get Fox Movie Channel HD.


----------



## bobby1228

My wife is giving me (us) a Tivo Premier Elite for Christmas and I have a couple of questions for the group.

The Premier Elite is a digital channel only device. It seems that when I installed my Tivo HD and it's M-card a few years ago I found out that all of the SD channels under 100 (or so) would NOT be picked up as digital channels with a Cable Card. They still came over as analog. Is that still the case, and if so, does that mean none of those channels will be able to be picked up by the Elite? (Not that I watch anything there anyway, but just wondering.)

Also, is BH allowing self installs of cable cards and tuning adapters now?

Are there any Tivo Premier Elite owners out there who could share an tips/hints/problems with their installation?


Thanks


----------



## raymac

I have a TIVO Premiere Elite that I got a couple of months ago. The analog channels are still there as you stated you saw with your last installation. Good news is that BH does let you do self installations. I just transferred the cable cards from my old TIVO. They will even give you a sheet on how to do it. I had no problems with the installation


----------



## Nayan

I know someone on this forum has been asking about the Xbox 360 and ESPN. Today Xbox did an update and I can now access ESPN from my Xbox! I did not go to the ESPN3 site or do anything on any website, I just went to ESPN on the Xbox, it did an update and I can access everything. When you first go there it will tell you it doesn't know you're provider. Just hit continue and you are good to go. Hope this helps whoever was asking for this info awhile ago







.


EDIT: You can watch highlights and get live scoring, but you still need a provider who will allow you to watch anything live. Sadly, BH is not that provider yet







.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

We will ever get HBO GO on BHN CF?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U* /forum/post/21312294
> 
> 
> We will ever get HBO GO on BHN CF?



I have read that it will be "soon". "Soon" could be tomorrow, next year or never. Seeing how negotiations are going with NFL Network and that they will reach a deal "soon", that should tell you about HBO Go.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21312376
> 
> 
> I have read that it will be "soon". "Soon" could be tomorrow, next year or never. Seeing how negotiations are going with NFL Network and that they will reach a deal "soon", that should tell you about HBO Go.



FWIW.

http://www.broadbandreports.com/foru...nternet-HBO-go


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21308209
> 
> 
> I know someone on this forum has been asking about the Xbox 360 and ESPN. Today Xbox did an update and I can now access ESPN from my Xbox! I did not go to the ESPN3 site or do anything on any website, I just went to ESPN on the Xbox, it did an update and I can access everything. When you first go there it will tell you it doesn't know you're provider. Just hit continue and you are good to go. Hope this helps whoever was asking for this info awhile ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> EDIT: You can watch highlights and get live scoring, but you still need a provider who will allow you to watch anything live. Sadly, BH is not that provider yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That certain someone would be me. It's really frustrating that with BH I get access to ESPN3 in just about every single way except the way I actually want to access it.


Hopefully those fools at logitech get around to updating the Revue so I can finally get ESPN3 working on that device and put an end to my sports misery.


----------



## Nayan

I understand. I got a little too excited yesterday when I posted that and then come to find out it really isn't anything to be overjoyed with. I too hope they get it in gear soon as I hate watching it on my small screen.


----------



## HDOrlando

They keep saying "Soon" but it never gets done.


Anyone watching Boomerang or any other channels we do not have on cable on the BHN IPad ap?


BTW: One week from today we get Fox Movie Channel HD.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That certain someone would be me. It's really frustrating that with BH I get access to ESPN3 in just about every single way except the way I actually want to access it.
> 
> 
> Hopefully those fools at logitech get around to updating the Revue so I can finally get ESPN3 working on that device and put an end to my sports misery.



Don't you also need to pay for an xbox live subscription to access ESPN on the xbox?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21315799
> 
> 
> Don't you also need to pay for an xbox live subscription to access ESPN on the xbox?



Yes. I play online so that's why I have it otherwise you would need one for Netflix, Hulu Plus and some of the other goodies they have announced. ESPN3 on the Xbox is no good to us unless BH signs on as a partner. Same with Epix.


----------



## toadfannc

On http://www.firstrowsports.tv/watch/4...l-network.html . Quality stinks (especially in full screen) ... but, it's better than nothing. TWC/BHN really has a black eye with this. They were singled out on the broadcast ... really embarressing-- not that they (TWC execs) care.


----------



## avforum-reader

I have had my current SA 8300 HD DRV for almost 4 years. A couple of years ago I picked up one of the WD 500GB external e-sata drives - plugged it in and it has been working great.


Ever since that software upgrade in September I have had more and more problems and have been forced to do a hard reboot of the 8300 every night in order to get either of the tuners to work.


Becuase of this I have decided it is time to get a replacement box and I am looking for advice on which current models are available that will support my WD 500GB external drive?


Also, what is everyones current favorite STB ??


Thanks - I hope everyone has a very enjoyable holiday season.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bakersfield got Weather Channel HD today a week late so there should be no problems when we are scheduled to get it Jan 25.


----------



## Nayan

Welcome avforum! I can't help you on the e-sata drive but I can tell you my favorite box is the Cisco Explorer 8642HDC.


----------



## Nayan

Toad, thank you so much for that link! Yeah it was cruddy but at least it was a Thursday night game. If I could, I'd hug ya







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


Thank you as well.


When I was at LongHorn Steakhouse last week, I loved being able to see it and now I have a stream if I ever need it.


When I looked at the HD lineups on DTV, Dish and U-Verse, NFL Network was the only thing on them that I wished I had.


May it get done next fall but I will not get my hopes up again.


----------



## raymac

AVForum Reader, I still have my 8300 HD with a 500 MB e-sata drive and it works great. I have not had the problem you discussed since that update.


----------



## Mark1_M

I have to agree with AVForum Reader. The software update to the original 8300HD has made the box totally unreliable. I see it recording a show, and later when I go to watch, it's not there. It requires constant powering on and off to get data, and does not allow access to to old recorded shows that says it has. It's a real shame. That box was was very solid until this last update.


----------



## Nayan

So, with one of our most-wanted channels coming next month it's time to ask what else is everyone wanting? I think it would be nice for those who have Starz! to get more than one in HD. I'd like to see a few more channels added, like Al-Jazeera, BBC World News and NHK (I'd like them on 24/7). So what are you hoping for next year?


----------



## xxfury2xx

Nhk hd!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Besides NFL Network which we would all love to have and have no chance of getting until at least next August.............


Sundance HD (Available on TWC Deals)

Documentary Channel (Not avail in HD yet)

WWE Network HD (This will be the next big channel providers haggle over)


Hoping the following launch in HD


Current TV HD

Chiller HD

Cloo HD

Teennick HD


----------



## Nayan

WWE? Really? Ummm, okay, I guess. I would like to see Chiller, etc launch in HD and have them added to the system.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


They are starting their own network. I want it for their retro programming. I do not watch it much these days.


It probably will be the next big networks where there is a standoff and people jump providers if theirs does not have it.


It is long overdue for Chiller to go HD. Cloo as well especially with the promotion they are putting into it. Current probably will givn the investment they have made to upgrade the network.


TeenNick could be next for Viacom with TV Land going HD. Not sure on Documentary channel.


However, I do expect us to get Sundance HD sometime this year which would be an upgrade from the HD OD content we have on HD Showcase.


----------



## Nayan

Ah I didn't know that! My husband would probably like that, especially the retro stuff. I'd like to see the other channels you mentioned as well show up in our HD lineup. Maybe by this time next year our lineup will be full and we'll really have to search to come up with something to add!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That would be great.


Sundance should come. Cloo and Chiller would probably come quickly as BHN gets most of the stuff from the large companies pretty quickly.


Current might come although we might have to wait but not too long.


Who knows with Viacom and TeenNick and then Documentary Channel.


I'd love for us to have to search though. May it happen.


----------



## HDOrlando

Can anyone still do "The Trick" on their boxes.


It seems like it has been disabled on my box.


If you can, try 1389. We are scheduled to get Fox Movie Channel HD Tomorrow (Wednesday).


----------



## Goats

I'm sure this topic has been addressed somewhere, but I'm not a regular reader of the forum and this thread is way too long to catch up on, so my apologies in advance.


I have an SA 8300HDC that's dying/malfunctioning and needs to be replaced. I'm going to put up with it for another week or two b/c I have recordings on it that I need to watch before having it swapped out


I've only ever had the 8300HD and 8300HDC, and aside from the tiny hard drive, when functioning properly, I've been fine with them. That said, if given the opportunity, is there another HDDVR box BHN is currently using that is significantly better than the 8300HDC in some way? If so, why is it better?


Short version: What HDDVR box do you recommend? Feel free to provide a link instead of an answer if that's easier. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nayan

Cisco! These are newer boxes with bigger drives and I love mine







.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21341822
> 
> 
> Cisco! These are newer boxes with bigger drives and I love mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks Nayan. I've been searching around AVS for related forums and it sounded like I should either go that route or just stick with the 8300HDC.


Will I notice much of a difference in terms of operating the newer Cisco box? I know it's not rocket science, but does anything change as far as the settings, guide, menus, etc.? Or will it basically look/operate like the 8300's?


----------



## Nayan

All of the guides, menu's, etc. are the same so there's no need to have to relearn anything. I had an 8300HDC for a number of years until it finally went, so either of these boxes are good. I guess it'll depend on what they have in the office or on the truck. But the Samsungs....just say no.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21342880
> 
> 
> All of the guides, menu's, etc. are the same so there's no need to have to relearn anything. I had an 8300HDC for a number of years until it finally went, so either of these boxes are good. I guess it'll depend on what they have in the office or on the truck. But the Samsungs....just say no.



Thanks again, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## HDOrlando

In a few hours, we will see if Fox Movie Channel HD (1389) launches on time.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21344446
> 
> 
> In a few hours, we will see if Fox Movie Channel HD (1389) launches on time.



Looks like there might be something new on the horizon for us in North Texas and you guys in Orlando.


TWC is planning on adding a 3D PPV channel in North Carolina on 1/30/12. Maybe Indemand is proving the feed?


Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:




Encore, Encore Action, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Drama, Encore WAM, Encore Westerns, Starz!, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz HD, Starz InBlack, Starz Kids & Family, Starz On Demand, BBC America, BBC America HD, Erotic Networks, E!, Style, TruTV, TruTV HD, Zee TV, Bandamax, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Classico, Fuse, Fuse HD, Golf Channel, Golf Channel HD, Sprout, Encore HD, Youtoo TV, Starz Edge HD, Starz Kids and Family HD, Starz Comedy HD, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Cooking Channel, Cooking Channel HD, Current TV, DIY, DIY HD, Gospel Music Channel, Great American Country, IFC, IFC HD, Music Choice (channels 900-944), NESN, WE, WE HD, E! HD.






In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or about January 2nd Versus channels 74, 514, 1514 will rebrand to NBC Sports Network.




On or about January 4th the following monthly subscription additions are planned: Manhandle channel 797, and Manhandle On Demand channel 798.




On or about January 18th, HD Movies On Demand Channel 1001 will no longer be available as a standalone channel and its programming will move to Movies On Demand Channels 600, 1000, and 1600. HD Movie Pass On Demand Channel 1027 will no longer be available as a standalone channel and its programming will move to Movie Pass On Demand Channels 650, 1026, and 1650. Primetime HD On Demand Channel 1041 will no longer be available as a standalone channel and its programming will move to Primetime On Demand Channels 195, 1040 and 1195. Showtime HD On Demand Channel 1035 will no longer be available as a standalone channel and its programming will move to Showtime On Demand Channels 762, 1034 and 1762. Big Ten Network HD On Demand Channel 1074 will no longer be available as a standalone channel and its programming will move to Sports Pass On Demand Channels 549, 1073, and 1549. HBO HD On Demand content will be added to HBO On Demand channels 760, 1030, and 1760.




On or about January 30th, Music Choice On Demand channels 481 and 1066 will become MC On Demand. On or about January 30th the following addition is planned: 3D Pay-Per-View Channel.




On or about February 1st, the following additions are planned as a monthly subscription service: Hustler TV channel 778, Hustler HD channel 1778 and Hustler On Demand.






The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment: Manhandle, Manhandle On Demand, 3D Pay-Per-View Channel, Hustler TV, Hustler TV HD and Hustler On Demand.




Finally, we are currently involved in discussions regarding the services and/or stations listed below. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach agreement with the relevant programmers and/or broadcasters, we are listing these services/stations here in the event that those discussions lead to the dropping or addition of the following services/stations: CMT, CMT HD.



I also called TWC about those HD channels that have yet to be added in my area and was told that they should go live 12/22 as TWC usually puts a notice in the paper 30 days in advance of channels being added.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I bet we get the 3-D PPV soon and another TWC system is adding Hustler TV HD.


3-D has been a bust so far. They have some 3-D content on HBO HD OD and I believe they offer some movies in HD. ATT U-Verse even dropped ESPN 3-D due to a lack of interest.


However, the only 3-D channel available on 3-D Pass is ESPN 3-D and it has been that way for over a year. It seems like they will never add the channel from Sony or any others. The only others appear to be DTV exclusive.


I have no plans of getting a 3-D TV either but it is another addition.


On the month to month deals, Current TV appeared off of them for us but that might not be the case after all. I just hope they get it done as I want it derailed for when the HD version of the channel comes out.


Kevin: Thanks as always for passing along info. Please alert me if you see any new systems (Besides NYC and NC) getting Sundance HD. It's the only HD channel NFL Network that is out and I want. The HD OD version of Showcase doesn't cut it for me.


Everyone: I'm on FMC HD watch.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21345075
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> I bet we get the 3-D PPV soon and another TWC system is adding Hustler TV HD.
> 
> 
> 3-D has been a bust so far. They have some 3-D content on HBO HD OD and I believe they offer some movies in HD. ATT U-Verse even dropped ESPN 3-D due to a lack of interest.
> 
> 
> However, the only 3-D channel available on 3-D Pass is ESPN 3-D and it has been that way for over a year. It seems like they will never add the channel from Sony or any others. The only others appear to be DTV exclusive.
> 
> 
> I have no plans of getting a 3-D TV either but it is another addition.
> 
> 
> On the month to month deals, Current TV appeared off of them for us but that might not be the case after all. I just hope they get it done as I want it derailed for when the HD version of the channel comes out.
> 
> 
> Kevin: Thanks as always for passing along info. Please alert me if you see any new systems (Besides NYC and NC) getting Sundance HD. It's the only HD channel NFL Network that is out and I want. The HD OD version of Showcase doesn't cut it for me.
> 
> 
> Everyone: I'm on FMC HD watch.



HD Orlando


I was talking to a TWC CSR yesterday and they had no memo's about the HD channels being added and they looked through everything but I got a surprise this morning right after midnight new HD!


These have launched:

Bloomberg HD (looks great)

Halogen HD (no guide data or call sign)

Fox Deportes HD

Sportsman Channel HD (looks great)

IFC HD

Ovation HD

Reelz HD

Game 2 HD (for some reason it is labeled wrong and called "games" which when you push info it says something about comcast having games on tv which is new to me as I do not have comcast and did not know comcast was testing games on tv.)


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is great news and now Halogen HD is live on a system. When you find out more about the channel, please let us know. I think it's an environmental channel.


The CSR's don't always have the info and we probably know more than they do.


On the other new channels, the upconverted picture on IFC HD is horrible, Sportsman HD is great and it's nice to add the other stuff.


Sometimes things are labeled wrong when everything launches. That thing on Game 2 should clear up soon but is frustrating when you see that in the beginning.


Let's hope for more HD in 2012.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Sometime between 1 and 3:25 AM, Fox Movie Channel HD launched on 1389 for Movie Pass subscribers.


Not sure what they are going to offer in HD but we are now up to 180 HD Channels.


It is nice to finally get this channel and BHN Orlando did pretty well this year for us with 41 HD channels.


FS Detroit HD

FS Wisconsin HD

SportSouth HD

Prime Ticket HD

Oprah Winfrey Network HD

Encore HD

Encore West HD

Tru TV HD

ReelzChannel HD

HBO HD On Denand

Cinemax HD On Demand

FearNet HD

Movie Pass HD On Demand

Bloomberg HD

ESPN Deportes HD

Fox Deportes HD

Galavision HD

Lifetime HD

Oxygen HD

Telefutura HD

TV Guide Network HD

World Fishing Network HD

Game 3 HD

Game 4 HD

Game 5 HD

Game 6 HD

Game 7 HD

Game 8 HD

Game 9 HD

Team 2 HD

Team 3 HD

Team 4 HD

Team 5 HD

Team 6 HD

Team 7 HD

Team 8 HD

Team 9 HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

Infomas HD

HD PPV Events 2

Fox Movie Channel HD


And on Jan 25, we get these 6 to kick off the year


Weather Channel HD

C-SPAN2 HD

C-SPAN3 HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD


May we get many more in 2012.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21345468
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> Sometime between 1 and 3:25 AM, Fox Movie Channel HD launched on 1389 for Movie Pass subscribers.
> 
> 
> Not sure what they are going to offer in HD but we are now up to 180 HD Channels.
> 
> 
> It is nice to finally get this channel and BHN Orlando did pretty well this year for us with 41 HD channels.
> 
> 
> FS Detroit HD
> 
> FS Wisconsin HD
> 
> SportSouth HD
> 
> Prime Ticket HD
> 
> Oprah Winfrey Network HD
> 
> Encore HD
> 
> Encore West HD
> 
> Tru TV HD
> 
> ReelzChannel HD
> 
> HBO HD On Denand
> 
> Cinemax HD On Demand
> 
> FearNet HD
> 
> Movie Pass HD On Demand
> 
> Bloomberg HD
> 
> ESPN Deportes HD
> 
> Fox Deportes HD
> 
> Galavision HD
> 
> Lifetime HD
> 
> Oxygen HD
> 
> Telefutura HD
> 
> TV Guide Network HD
> 
> World Fishing Network HD
> 
> Game 3 HD
> 
> Game 4 HD
> 
> Game 5 HD
> 
> Game 6 HD
> 
> Game 7 HD
> 
> Game 8 HD
> 
> Game 9 HD
> 
> Team 2 HD
> 
> Team 3 HD
> 
> Team 4 HD
> 
> Team 5 HD
> 
> Team 6 HD
> 
> Team 7 HD
> 
> Team 8 HD
> 
> Team 9 HD
> 
> Gospel Music Channel HD
> 
> Infomas HD
> 
> HD PPV Events 2
> 
> Fox Movie Channel HD
> 
> 
> And on Jan 25, we get these 6 to kick off the year
> 
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> C-SPAN2 HD
> 
> C-SPAN3 HD
> 
> Showtime Beyond HD
> 
> Showtime Next HD
> 
> Showtime Women HD
> 
> 
> May we get many more in 2012.



HD Orlando I actually get Halogen and Halogen HD and have watched it since it launched it is a nice channel the programming from what I have seen is kind of like current where they cover topics that are not main stream. They are owned by INSP so they have positive programming. I saw a program where they were documenting african culture and how aficans go about their daily life such as being joyful to having a crop and working with wildlife. Another program that I saw was one that covered the topic of drug abuse where they were interviewing a drug rehab center about the possitive things that they do for peoples lives. So I think you guys might like the channel if it ever comes your way.


Here is what I have gotten since 2010 when SDV launched:

KUVN HD Univision 23 (Non SDV)

KSTR HD Telefutura 49 (Non SDV)

KXTX HD Telemundo 39 (Non SDV)

KFWD HD independent 52 (Non SDV)

Fox Business HD

Fox Deportes HD

Espn Deportes HD

Gol TV HD

ESPN 3D

ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD

FSC Plus HD

AMC HD

IFC HD

WE HD

Sportsman Channel HD

Outdoor Channel HD

MTV HD

CMT HD

Comedy Central HD

BET HD

VH1 HD

Spike HD

TVONE HD

E! HD

G4 HD

Style HD

Halogen HD

Showtime 2 HD

Showtime Showcase HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD

Showtime Beyond HD

TMC HD

TMC Xtra HD

HBO 2 HD

HBO Family HD

HBO Zone HD

HBO Signature HD

HBO Latino HD

HBO Comedy HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

Starz Edge HD

ActionMAX HD

MoreMAX HD

ThrillerMAX HD

Encore HD

truTV HD

Nick HD

Cartoon Network HD

Hub HD

Hallmark HD

TCM HD

MLB Network HD

NBA TV HD

GAME HD

GAME 2 HD

TEAM HD

Lifetime HD

BTN HD

Tennis Channel HD

Nat Geo Wild HD

MSNBC HD

DIY HD

COOKING Channel HD

H2 HD

HSN HD

Galavision HD

Investigation Discovery HD

3D Events 1

Reelz Channel HD

OWN HD

Ovation HD

Bloomberg HD

Oxygen HD

FSC Plus SD

Cine Mexicano

Viendo Movies

Mexico 22

Once TV Mexico

Teleformula

CBTV michoacan

AYM Sports

Discovery Familia

shopnbc (non SDV)

KDAF Antenna TV (non SDV)

Reelz channel SD (was originally non SDV but now is SDV)


most of them were added after july 2010 but about 30 this year.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That has been my impression of Halogen. It would be nice if we got it and the channel is on the possibilities list from Time Warner Cable. Right now, besides The Starz channels, there are 10 possibilities.


The list is drying up but new stuff will launch in 2012. I'm really hoping for Current, Chiller, Cloo, TeenNick and Documentary Channel all going HD.


What's on your wish list Kevin?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21345890
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> That has been my impression of Halogen. It would be nice if we got it and the channel is on the possibilities list from Time Warner Cable. Right now, besides The Starz channels, there are 10 possibilities.
> 
> 
> The list is drying up but new stuff will launch in 2012. I'm really hoping for Current, Chiller, Cloo, TeenNick and Documentary Channel all going HD.
> 
> 
> What's on your wish list Kevin?



These are on my wishlist:

Fuse HD

GMC HD

QVC HD (just padding the numbers)

FMC HD

Crime and Investigaton HD

EWTN HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz in Black HD

Starz Cinema HD

GAME 3-9 HD

TEAM 2-9 HD

WFN SD and HD

Longhorn Network SD and HD

Fuel HD

NFL Network SD and HD

NFL Network Redzone SD and HD

NHL Network SD and HD

Sundance Channel HD

GSN HD (Was announced to added so we may see it eventually)


----------



## Nayan

I hope you get every one of those on your list Kevin, along with a big helping of NFL Network and Redzone for all of us







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21346749
> 
> 
> I hope you get every one of those on your list Kevin, along with a big helping of NFL Network and Redzone for all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I was actually bumed out when I was told yesterday by a CSR that the channels I got today were not going to be added until the new year and then the big surprise at 12 am when I punched in 811 and it took me to the Sportsman Channel HD I was like YES! finally and ahead of the 30 day window I was expecting.


----------



## Nayan

That is such an awesome feeling!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21346749
> 
> 
> I hope you get every one of those on your list Kevin, along with a big helping of NFL Network and Redzone for all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Unfortunately, Time Warner (and BHN by proxy) is more interested in adding porn than the NFL Network/RZ. Our latest update includes 2 new HD channels ... Manhandle and Hustler. Nice additions, I'm sure-- to the 1% of perverts out there. But, for the 98% who like football ... we're still wondering why TWC is the only provider (in the top 10) that does not have a deal for the NFLN/RZ. So freaking frustrating!!


----------



## Nayan

I'm sorry but Manhandle for some reason has me busting my gut!










On a slightly more serious note, I wonder how much money they make from porn compared to how much they would make if they had NFL? I know the porn is expensive ( it's what, like $8 for 4 hours?) but I think they could make more with advertising if they had NFL Network.

and I am trying to be so good and not make any jokes!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I like to have everything like you do.


Fox Movie Channel has no HD that I have seen so far.


Team 2-9 HD will be nice for NBA League Pass which we still cannot order yet. They are really cutting it close this year.


I have confidence we will see FUEL HD and Sundance HD this year.


LongHorn Network could be a longshot and I can see ESPN lowering their demands especially if others keep holding out. I'm betting they will try to strongarm systems into carrying it when their ABC/ESPN deals run out but that will be years for TWC/BHN.


NFL Network got close and I think if they put that other package of 8 games on the network, it could help things.


The rest of the stuff is very possible and hopefully GSN HD comes soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


It is very frustrating.


I think the Porn channels make TWC money.


Also, are Hustler HD and Manhandle HD live and both in HD? If so, I have to update the BHN possibilities list.


We need a real campaign to get NFL Network next year and we should laying the groundwork.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21350503
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> I like to have everything like you do.
> 
> 
> Fox Movie Channel has no HD that I have seen so far.
> 
> 
> Team 2-9 HD will be nice for NBA League Pass which we still cannot order yet. They are really cutting it close this year.
> 
> 
> I have confidence we will see FUEL HD and Sundance HD this year.
> 
> 
> LongHorn Network could be a longshot and I can see ESPN lowering their demands especially if others keep holding out. I'm betting they will try to strongarm systems into carrying it when their ABC/ESPN deals run out but that will be years for TWC/BHN.
> 
> 
> NFL Network got close and I think if they put that other package of 8 games on the network, it could help things.
> 
> 
> The rest of the stuff is very possible and hopefully GSN HD comes soon.



in case you didn't know, league pass will be $169 this season despite a shortened season.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I found that out and was disappointed.


A better value than NFL Sunday Ticket though.


How is DTV for you?


Anything you miss/like having again?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21350510
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> It is very frustrating.
> 
> 
> I think the Porn channels make TWC money.
> 
> 
> Also, are Hustler HD and Manhandle HD live and both in HD? If so, I have to update the BHN possibilities list.
> 
> 
> We need a real campaign to get NFL Network next year and we should laying the groundwork.



I would have no idea about whether porn makes them money. I'm sure it does ... from the .001% of perverts and freaks out there who buy that crap.


As for campaigning TWC ... I'm not sure what else can be done. I would saying emailing them ... but, realistically, that only works if they get tons of it and then see resulting churn losses. It does ease the (at least my) frustration. Here's one that I sent off this morning to:


Melinda Witmer, TWC VP Programming and chief negotiator ([email protected])

Glenn Britt, TWC President ([email protected])

Ellen East, TWC Chief Marketing Officer ([email protected])

Peter Stern, TWC Chief Strategy Officer ([email protected])

___________________________________________________

_Subject: Now what? (NFL)


As of yesterday, the NFL Network will expand its package of games. Will TWC continue to ignore its customers demand for the NFLN/Red Zone? Whatever leverage you thought you had during this years failed negotiations, are now certainly gone. Obviously they will not lower their price after expanding to full season of games.


Let's recap the excuses that TWC has used over the years for not adding these popular channels:


1. "Needs to be in a sports only tier"-- no provider does this, and reportedly even TWC acknowledged that and dropped this demand ... apparently agreeing to put it in digital basic with the MLB Network, etc.


2. "It's too expensive"-- probably, right ... but, every other provider has found a way to hold their nose and sign up-- and TWC subscribers know it.


3. "They only have 8 games"-- not anymore ... whatever subscriber losses TWC has accepted over the years because of this, will multiply exponentially now that this excuse has disappeared.


So, I ask again ... what now? Will you walk down the street in NYC and finally get this done for your loyal customers? I know you've tried, and it must be incredibly frustrating to negotiate with the smug NFL. I get it. And, I know (and we appreciate) that TWC looks to add value (i.e. iPad app access, streaming, etc.) with sports programming agreements (ex. WatchESPN). We get it. But, for Pete's sake ... enough is enough. The time is now. Don't wait until August of next year when the TWC brand will get blasted and smeered for being the only major provider to not have these channels.


Here's hoping that 2012 (preferrably before!) is the year that the NFL and TWC can finally shake hands on behalf of the millions of us who have stayed with you ... but, whose patience has run out.


Thanks.
_


----------



## VGPOP

I received email from NBA.com announcing NBA League pass.


$169.00 dollars


If I am reading correctly, that's TV/Broadband/Mobile all together.

http://www.nba.com/leaguepass/?cid=nba_12_BN_SU1215 

http://www.nba.com/leaguepass/3pp/


----------



## HDOrlando

I think we need to do more than write.


We should get a Facebook page that is updated with news. A Twitter account as well and contact the media.


I know there is TWC NFL Network Facebook page now but it's not getting traction. Let's start our own but plan for it a few weeks in advance.


We should get everyone from TWC and Bright House from all forums together and work from there. Then, we will get people throughout the web to come together and rally.


You'd be a great leader Toad and I'd be willing to help and so would others.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21351421
> 
> 
> I think we need to do more than write.
> 
> 
> We should get a Facebook page that is updated with news. A Twitter account as well and contact the media.
> 
> 
> I know there is TWC NFL Network Facebook page now but it's not getting traction. Let's start our own but plan for it a few weeks in advance.
> 
> 
> We should get everyone from TWC and Bright House from all forums together and work from there. Then, we will get people throughout the web to come together and rally.
> 
> 
> You'd be a great leader Toad and I'd be willing to help and so would others.



I think a multi-pronged social media attack could be more productive. I agree. I left off something in my email earlier. I also asked them:

_"Oh, and I should also point out don't think it's going unnoticed that with the average TWC TV bill going up by 7-10% (mine is going up $25 per month)subscribers are left wondering why TWC couldn't squeeze $.50 or so for the NFL Network (which would be--at least partially-- recovered by putting Red Zone in the sports tier attracting subscribers like myself who would never add that tier otherwise).


But, alas we do see (at least here in NC) that TWC is adding channels. PORN only, though. Good grief, we understand that porn makes money for TWCbut, can you not provide popular sports channels to the 99.99% of us non-perverts and porn freaks? By the way that same question is being asked by the media today. Not exactly the kind of horrific marketing, public relations and customer/media relations-- I would think acceptable to TWC investors, employees and customers."_


----------



## toadfannc

Wonder why this is so sparsely visited.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/NFL-Ne...e/258766149059


----------



## HDOrlando

I think they did not round up enough people and it's obviously not an active page.


We could have one that is for TWC and BHN. The key is planning and organizing with a plan to keep growing and stay relevant.


Before we do anything, we have a plan of action and a good organization.


This way we keep it going and can be a stronger voice.


----------



## Nayan

I can start a TWC/BH page, no problem. I also blog (which I know a few of you read my musings and I thank you







) so I can put the FB page in there. I also belong to a few other boards so I can get the word out that way. The big thing is though we need enough folks to get the word out and keep it out there, lest it fall to the fate of the other one.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: That would be great for when we have our game plan. We have got to plan out everything correctly.


I'm in, Toad's in, I know your in Nayan and I have no doubt Kevin's in.


That's 4. I know we can round up more from this thread, other TWC ones and other forums. Then, we go get our friends with TWC/BHN to join as well.


Once we get some more people committed, we need to start planning.


----------



## Nayan

Sounds good to me. I'll be updating my blog tomorrow and I'll mention the push there and see if I get any takers.


----------



## HDOrlando

That would be great.


We are also going to have to recruit neighbors too.


On another note, our next notice comes within the next two weeks.


Given how the June 30 update is being re-announced (We got Fox Movie Channel HD Wednesday, The three Showtimes coming 1/25), what are the chances the 5 HD Cinemax channels that were delayed get re-announced.?


Maybe they will even throw-in Cinemax HD West to match us up with Tampa Bay on those channels. They are behind on Showtime and The Movie Channel HD's compared to us.


It's also possible other goodies on the possibilities list could be thrown in. I'd really like Sundance HD but do think Fuel TV HD is coming soon.


I doubt any of the Starz HD are in play and hopefully there is a drop date soon as those hve been on month to months for a while and once that deal is done, Indieplex HD and RetroPlex HD could come our way as well.


I'm not as excited since we know when were getting Weather Channel HD but a notice is a notice.


----------



## Nayan

I think I might put a note on my car! I asked my husband to tell the guys at work what we plan on doing so hopefully we can get the word out there as well. I am thinking of writing a letter to the editor of Florida Today. Maybe we can all write our local papers?


----------



## HDOrlando

I think that would be great Nayan.


Were going to need as many people as we can get.


We also need to have a good message and decide on that.


Once we get people, we should decide on that and maybe launch this thing sometime in January.


----------



## Nayan

I agree January would be a good time since it's after the holidays.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin is officially in. That's 4.


Who else wants to join the campaign effort were planning to get NFL Network on Time Warner Cable and Bright House systems?


----------



## Nayan

You don't need to be a BH/TWC customer to help. I think Turkee left because we don't have it and folks like that could make a great case.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21357340
> 
> 
> Kevin is officially in. That's 4.
> 
> 
> Who else wants to join the campaign effort were planning to get NFL Network on Time Warner Cable and Bright House systems?



After a clear and consistent message gets decided upon, we should not only write our local papers, but also the national sports/media columnists who have kept up with this issue:


Claire Atkinson, NY Post ([email protected])

John Ourand, Sports Business Journal ([email protected])


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I agree.


Toad: We need to think about that hard in terms of our message but those people definitely need to be contacted.


----------



## Nayan

I would suggest we start making a list of people we could/should contact and we can put that on our Facebook page when we make it. We will have to be careful with our wording when we send email/letters also as we want them to take us seriously and not as just some customer who is ranting.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21357727
> 
> 
> I would suggest we start making a list of people we could/should contact and we can put that on our Facebook page when we make it. We will have to be careful with our wording when we send email/letters also as we want them to take us seriously and not as just some customer who is ranting.



Yep. I'm sure that's how TWC sees me now. Anything from my email address is ignored.


----------



## Maya68

From the Orlando Sentinel:

*Report: Time Warner will finally offer HBO Go to its cable subscribers*




Some possibly good news for Bright House cable subscribers. Deadline is reporting that Time Warner cable (of which Bright House is a subsidiary) is finally set to offer HBO Go to its subscribers.

HBO Go allows viewers to watch the channel's programming from their smart phones.

Read the full report at Deadline.com .


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...,3750596.story


----------



## distinct101

Bhn no longer carrying Fuse Channel as of 5 pm 12/16.







No wonder when I pressed 1311 question marks showed.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distinct101* /forum/post/21360308
> 
> 
> Bhn no longer carrying Fuse Channel as of 5 pm 12/16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder when I pressed 1311 question marks showed.



Yep, the contract has expired and they didn't reach an agreement.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan and Toad: Agreed.


Maya: It's nice to see HBO Go finally getting done.


Distinct101 and Nayan: Wow! This is the first time in a few years where a channel on month to month deals got pulled.


Part of that could be related to the MSG dispute. Gives MSG a little bit of a warning shot.


Maybe it will come back once The MSG deal is done.


Were now back to 179 HD channels. It would be nice if Starz had a drop dead date (What's it been like 3 years on month to months?) so they could be off the list and the path could be cleared for more Starz and Encore HD channels from them. That's the only thing that could be holding those up. The list will also shrink big time.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21360424
> 
> 
> Yep, the contract has expired and they didn't reach an agreement.



Time Warner NOT giveth (NFL Network) and taketh (Fuse) away. Tis the season. Send your Christmas cards/lumps of coal-- and opinions on programming (or, more like it ... lack thereof) to:


Melinda Witmer, TWC VP Programming: [email protected] 

Ellen East, TWC Chief Communications Officer: [email protected] 


I feel bad for you BHN folks-- having to put up with being beholden to TWC's management whims. Heck ... if I had BHN, I'd be bombarding them to get out from under TWC's thumb.


----------



## Nayan

Talk about being Scrooges! Sometimes I wish I really had options besides sat, like Fios, U-Verse, etc. Sadly I don't and my hubby said flat-out no to sat, so it's either BH or no cable. If I wasn't such a huge sports nut I probably could cut the cord but I like being able to see all our local teams (Rays, Marlins, Magic) each time they play. Plus we do watch soccer and Nascar and both of those need cable at certain points too. It really ticks me off to no end but really I have no choice but to take it and hopefully when we get our campaign going to give a big shove back.


----------



## Maya68

179 HD channels! I remember not so long ago, all we had was a handful! I can't remember the last time I watched anything in SD. Does anyone offer more than that, at the same quality? Although they don't have all the channels I would like and they have a lot I am not interested in, In the big scheme of things, I can't complain... well, maybe I can complain a little...







I am still missing Boomerang! *sniff*


----------



## Nayan

I'm not complaining because we have too many channels







, but the ones they took away and don't have were a huge blow to myself and a few other folks. I loved HDNet and HDNet Movies and they couldn't come to an agreement so off they went. Not having NFL Network when the majority of other systems have it is also a strike against them. Only having Starz! in HD and none of the sister stations is another sticking point. Not giving folks access to ESPN3 on the Xbox 360 is also another point against them. So while they add more "adult" channels, that's great for those who, ummm, yes







but for those of us who don't it's kind of a sore spot and I am sure folks would rather have NFL Network than Manhandle.


----------



## Maya68

LOL! Manhandle! OMG!


Yup, I loved HDNet also and would love to have NFL Network too. They seem to be missing the obvious... They keep adding stuff at the wrong end of the spectrum. As far as ESPN3 goes, I don't mind watching on the iPad or laptop but it would be nice to watch it on the TV. I don't understand why you would not be able to access it everywhere once there is an agreement in place. I don't really like the xbox solution too much because I have not subscribed to xbox live (I don't want my 11-yr old on there just yet) and will not pay an extra fee just for the one channel. I wish it was available on Roku.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21357530
> 
> 
> You don't need to be a BH/TWC customer to help. I think Turkee left because we don't have it and folks like that could make a great case.



i didn't leave bhn because of nfl network. i have verizon and could certainly watch it on my verizon devices.


i didn't leave for any specific reason, mainly just because i missed dtv. that and they offer triple the amount of 3d.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21361419
> 
> 
> i didn't leave bhn because of nfl network. i have verizon and could certainly watch it on my verizon devices.
> 
> 
> i didn't leave for any specific reason, mainly just because i missed dtv. that and they offer triple the amount of 3d.



Ah I gotcha!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21360457
> 
> 
> Nayan and Toad: Agreed.
> 
> 
> Maya: It's nice to see HBO Go finally getting done.
> 
> 
> Distinct101 and Nayan: Wow! This is the first time in a few years where a channel on month to month deals got pulled.
> 
> 
> Part of that could be related to the MSG dispute. Gives MSG a little bit of a warning shot.
> 
> 
> Maybe it will come back once The MSG deal is done.
> 
> 
> Were now back to 179 HD channels. It would be nice if Starz had a drop dead date (What's it been like 3 years on month to months?) so they could be off the list and the path could be cleared for more Starz and Encore HD channels from them. That's the only thing that could be holding those up. The list will also shrink big time.




I think FUSE will be back soon enough as MSG is wanting about a 106% increase for MSG if TWC does not continue to carry FUSE which is double they would charge if Fuse is still carried.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/17/sp...t-dispute.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I think it will too.


It might also help if they work out a deal where TWC/BHN systems pick up the National Version of MSG on their Sports Tiers. My Dad has always wanted the channel.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21362033
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> I think it will too.
> 
> 
> It might also help if they work out a deal where TWC/BHN systems pick up the National Version of MSG on their Sports Tiers. My Dad has always wanted the channel.



The only I can see coming is that they come to an agreement and in my area FUSE HD gets added in my area and FUSE gets moved to digital basic from a legacy Comcast tier that only has 2 listed channels but comes with more than what is published on the TWC website. This might be why I got IFC HD and not FUSE HD. Also look for these to go on the chopping block soon if no deal is made AMC, IFC, We and the HD versions as well as they are on month to month agreements.

http://www.wgrz.com/news/article/146...-MSG-Networks- '


The above link says that only about 4000 TWC subscribers watch FUSE TV out of 7.4 Million subscribers HD Orlando do you think that number is made up?


----------



## HDOrlando

IFC and We TV could be in doubt as they are also on month to month deals.


However, I believe FUSE and MSG were split off from them so it might not be the case. AMC is in no danger of being pulled.


Not sure if it's made up but I'm sure not a lot of people watch it. The only thing I ever watched was the Death Row Records Documentary.


----------



## Hakemon

Road Runner is getting seriously throttled again, I think I'm going to have to write to the FCC.


Netflix and Youtube both have been having terrible performance lately, while the internet works full speed elsewhere.. At work these sites work fine too, so it's not a server issue (I even verified to connect to the same server too).


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I've never noticed any issues with my youtube compared with other sites or any sign of throttling. I think you're the only one to ever mention it which makes me think there's something else at work here that must be harder to nail down.


----------



## Hakemon

Well I've literally gone through the trouble of replacing EVERYTHING in the network. I replaced the modem, router, AND computers, and it's always the same thing. Netflix and Youtube run slowly, and yet speedtest.net shows full speed, and so does VPN'ing into my network from another location, full speed.


That's throttling in my book.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Just some thoughts that you may have already gone through...


Does a traceroute to youtube or netflix show any signs of hops that are slow to respond. It could indicate a bad BHN router or something local near you or a bad route provided by your DNS (I use Google's DNS servers).


What does this link say for you:

http://www.youtube.com/my_speed 


Mine shows "Your average video speed at this location from Nov 19, 2011 to Dec 17, 2011 was 13.48 Mbps."


Note the "Show Test Video" link on that page for some real time testing. What download speed is your connection rated at?


You mentioned VPN'ing into your network from another location yields full speed. Since it's still using your network, wouldn't that indicate that there's not throttling, otherwise it wouldn't be full speed or do I misunderstand what you're saying.


Have you tried different browsers? made sure flash is up-to-date?


Does trying Youtube's HTML5 trial perform any different? http://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## StephenRC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21366544
> 
> 
> Netflix and Youtube both have been having terrible performance lately, while the internet works full speed elsewhere..



I had no problem watching a few episodes of Pumpkin Scissors on Netflix last night.


----------



## Nayan

I can crank up everything at once (Netflix, Youtube, online gaming) and have no drop in speed.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21360589
> 
> 
> Time Warner NOT giveth (NFL Network) and taketh (Fuse) away. Tis the season.



And in another cheapskate move, BHSN will apparently switch its focus to high school sports and has cancelled the nightly highlight show

http://www.tampabay.com/blogs/twocen...nection-go-air 


which kinda sucks if you try to follow Tampa's pro teams from Orlando.


----------



## Nayan

I really don't care about HS football!! Ugh, can I rip my hair out now?


----------



## FloridaShark

I found this on Cnet today.


Time Warner Cable customers just received their holiday gift early: after a long wait, they'll soon have access to HBO Go and Max Go.

Time Warner says HBO Go and Max Go will launch "in the next month." When they do, they'll be locked down to HBO and Cinemax subscribers, respectively. I hope it launches here at the same time.


----------



## Nayan

That would be a very nice gift for tablet owners! I hope it launches at the same time too. I don't have any interest in tablets but I bet some folks will be getting them as gifts this year.


----------



## HDOrlando

That stinks about BHSN.


I guess it's another step in the internet killing the local sports cast.


They can always decide to bring it back though.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21367782
> 
> 
> Just some thoughts that you may have already gone through...
> 
> 
> Does a traceroute to youtube or netflix show any signs of hops that are slow to respond. It could indicate a bad BHN router or something local near you or a bad route provided by your DNS (I use Google's DNS servers).
> 
> 
> What does this link say for you:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/my_speed
> 
> 
> Mine shows "Your average video speed at this location from Nov 19, 2011 to Dec 17, 2011 was 13.48 Mbps."
> 
> 
> Note the "Show Test Video" link on that page for some real time testing. What download speed is your connection rated at?
> 
> 
> You mentioned VPN'ing into your network from another location yields full speed. Since it's still using your network, wouldn't that indicate that there's not throttling, otherwise it wouldn't be full speed or do I misunderstand what you're saying.
> 
> 
> Have you tried different browsers? made sure flash is up-to-date?
> 
> 
> Does trying Youtube's HTML5 trial perform any different? http://www.youtube.com/html5



Flash is up to date, HTML 5 player works just the same, and the computers I have are definitely up to par (dual quad core Xeon 2.8GHz and 32GB RAM).


I was VPNing from another internet connection, not from myself..


Youtube says this: "Your average video speed at this location from Nov 19, 2011 to Dec 18, 2011 was 6.85 Mbps"


Considering I'm paying for the 10Mbps service, that's a bit low.


Now, I have noticed that as of lately my SB6120 is pushing a power level upload of 57dBmv which is not good at all. This occurred when BHN sent a truck to the pedestal across the street. Before they were there, I had a upload dBmv of around 47-49..


They once again screwed something up, but my upload speed on speed test is 1Mbps (which is where it should be), so I'm rather confused..


My download dBmv is -3 to -6, which is within range.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

57dBmv does seem problematically high. My modem started intermittently dropping it's connection entirely when I was exceeding 53dBmv and nearing 58dBmv, so you should probably have a tech come out an adjust it back down. I've been told the more optimal range is 27 to 53.


Could be why you have slowdowns with more sustained traffic like streaming video. Packets may be getting lost or corrupted, so they're re-requested causing slowdowns. 6.85 Mbps doesn't sound too bad for an average since you'll never get a straight 10, but with a good connection you could probably get it up to 8 Mbps or so. If you do a lot of Netflix and Youtube you should really consider going to at least Turbo anyway.


For download it's more optimal if it's within -8 to +8, so -6 should be okay but maybe is still a little problematic due to the upload power.


Signal to Noise should be 33dB or greater.


For example, my current modem powers are:


Receive: -0.9 dBmV

Transmit: 50.5 dBmV

Signal to Noise: 38.5 dBmV


----------



## Hakemon

I used to have a receive of 0dB before BHN tinkered with their box.


Here's the thing, I don't need to upgrade to turbo. Netflix only streams at most 6Mbps anyway, which means the standard road runner is fine. I only stream one at a time anyway.


I came from working at a cable company, i know what i can handle and what i should have.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ordered my NBA League Pass yesterday.


It will be nice to have those 9 HD feeds starting in about a week.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21372848
> 
> 
> Ordered my NBA League Pass yesterday.
> 
> 
> It will be nice to have those 9 HD feeds starting in about a week.



Awesome! I would get it but I am saving up for a huge trip next spring so I need to watch my pennies. On a related note, from December 26th to January 8th there will be a free preview of NBA League Pass.


----------



## Hakemon

Now the internet keeps going out. Sending power level is 58 now.


I tested at the line, and it's not really any better, 56...


How do I get a tech out without playing the game that they need to come to our house first? I hate playing that game, because every tech that has come out (except a small few), just blame house wiring and won't even accept the fact that the line coming TO the house is no better.


If any BHN representative is reading this, get your act together for our neighborhood and for once, give us better service!!!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Your connection now dropping is exactly what was happening to me before.


They can adjust things outside but they still need to come to your house because they need to check the levels right there at the final destination since it will be different and check any equipment they've installed. My issue turned out to be a splitter that went bad and they replaced it and everything was fine again.


----------



## HDOrlando

On The NFL Network message, what are you all in favor of?


Blame TWC/BHN or blame both sides and ask them to come to a deal?


----------



## Nayan

Well, they got close this time and agreed on a price but then talks went south. I think it would be best to go after both sides since both parties agreed they want it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad, Kevin and everyone else,


What do you think?


It's most important we have this decided before we proceed. Then, we have to discuss things like name for group, Facebook page, twitter account, getting our message out, rounding up supporters, etc.


----------



## toadfannc

My thought is to not blame either party. The target audience is really TWC/BHN. In general, we should acknowledge that we appreciate negotations for a fair price. And, we especially appreciate what has been done in the past year to enhance the "TV Everywhere" experience and concept (i.e. iPadd app, WatchESPN app, etc.). But, we should emphasize that the NFL Network and Red Zone, while not inexpensive in the aggregate ... represent extremely popular programming that has been added to virtually every line-up for all major providers. Simply put-- it is time. The past is the past, and 2012 needs to be the year that we get this done!!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My thought is to not blame either party. The target audience is really TWC/BHN. In general, we should acknowledge that we appreciate negotations for a fair price. And, we especially appreciate what has been done in the past year to enhance the "TV Everywhere" experience and concept (i.e. iPadd app, WatchESPN app, etc.). But, we should emphasize that the NFL Network and Red Zone, while not inexpensive in the aggregate ... represent extremely popular programming that has been added to virtually every line-up for all major providers. Simply put-- it is time. The past is the past, and 2012 needs to be the year that we get this done!!



Of course, I could pontificate on this forever. And, at this point, my numerous emails to TWC mgmt are certainly being unread or spam'd out. But, the main points should be forceful but not "rant" like-- if we hope that this will be taken seriously.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


Very good points.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21376639
> 
> 
> Of course, I could pontificate on this forever. And, at this point, my numerous emails to TWC mgmt are certainly being unread or spam'd out. But, the main points should be forceful but not "rant" like-- if we hope that this will be taken seriously.



I agree and while I meant we should go after both I certainly didn't mean it as an attack







. I think we should contact both and emphasize that while they did get very close to an agreement this year, 2012 is when the magic should happen and an agreement should be finalized. I also agree that we need to 'suck-up', so to speak. I always start letters with the best and greatest things about the company then speak of my disappointment on what caused me to write in the first place.


----------



## HDOrlando

We can mention how we like TWC/BHn's HD channel selection and some other things and how we like NFL Network but also point out how Sunday Ticket is done.


Say were big fans and we want a deal.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We can mention how we like TWC/BHn's HD channel selection and some other things and how we like NFL Network but also point out how Sunday Ticket is done.
> 
> 
> Say were big fans and we want a deal.



The chief negotiators are:


Melinda Witmer, [email protected] 

Brian Rolapp, [email protected] 


However, after years of failed negotiations ... there may be true bad blood between them. Comcast struck a deal only after they had Goodell and their CEO (Brian Roberts) dump their minnions and close the deal themselves. I don't get the sense that TWC's CEO (Glenn Britt) would roll up his sleeves. But, who knows? Maybe when they add 4+ games to the NFLN next year (see John Ourand's prediction below) ... TWC might re-consider. Ourand ([email protected]) and Claire Atkinson ([email protected]) at the NY Post have been the media leaks that both sides have used as mouth pieces. I would say that they are the reporters who keep up with this story the most.

http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/J...rts-Media.aspx


----------



## Nayan

Any names and emails we can get are a good starting point so thank you toad.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: I hope that is the case and that's information we should definitely use in the campaign.


----------



## Nayan

We also need to come up with a name for our campaign. Something we can use across all mediums. Any ideas? I have a couple but I'd like everyone's input.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Definitely!


We might need something catchy and includes TWC/BHN and NFL Network.


My mind is kind of empty at the moment though.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21378374
> 
> 
> We also need to come up with a name for our campaign. Something we can use across all mediums. Any ideas? I have a couple but I'd like everyone's input.



I'd say, "2012: Hope and Change for TWC and the NFL". But, that slogan hasn't really seemed to work too well in other arenas.


How about ... "Listen Up: NFL and Time Warner/Brighthouse ... Let's Make a Deal in 2012!!".


We could then inform the media spokesman of each side to take notice. The only real risk with the strategy is that if it falls flat ... Time Warner could use it to demonstrate and re-enforce one of their past positions (to not add the NFLN). Namely, that the demand isn't there. We know that isn't true, but Internet campaigns are prone to apathy. For example ... the NFL Network has for years embedded a pre-printed demand letter in their site. One could safely assume that thousands of customers par-took (is that a word?) in that process. But, for TWC/BHN at least-- it was ignored. All we ever heard from them is that their "research" indicates that there was little demand from their customers to add the channels, and that they would only consider it if placed in a sports only tier. That tired refrain was finally dropped this year as informed customers (like us) pointed out that no other providers (save for the hapless Cablevision mgmt) continue to maintain that as an agreement condition.


My point is that we really need to be sure that this will actually help (and not be used to hurt) the cause.


Otherwise, it may be just as effective to just chip away (local and national emails, letters to local TWC/BHN execs), and maybe- just maybe-- natural events will occur in 2012 that allow for a deal to finally get done. By that I mean-- let's say that the NFL (as expected) adds 4 or more live games to the NFLN for the 2012 season. One would think that immediately puts pressure on TWC to seriously consider adding it. Maybe not ... who knows. But, at a minimum there would be more momentum as we approach August.


The other note worthy facts-- with regard to TWC and sports-- is that Time Warner is making HUGE investments in local sports in the LA market. They have committed hundreds of millions of dollars to create 2 RSNs for exclusive rights to the Lakers games as well as $55 million for the LA Galaxy soccer. While the US has traditionally not embraced soccer on TV ... TWC appears to be positioning itself based upon minority growth (from countries where soccer is king)-- especially in the LA market. Add to that ... TWC is rumored to be a bidder to BUY the LA Dodgers. Given this ... our position should be-- "if you have the money for this, why the heck can't you add the most requested channels (NFL/RZ) dedicated to the #1 (by far) sport in America-- to your loyal customers?".


Another real off-season possibility is an announcement of some sort (team move or expansion) regarding the NFL in LA. My guess is that if that happens-- TWC will immediately look to partner with the NFL and make nice.


Just some random thoughts ...


----------



## Nayan

All very good points Toad. If we want this to succeed we have to be careful and not make it just an internet campaign. I would love to have folks in all TWC/BH markets to write letters to the companies, the NFL and to their local papers. Internet alone won't do it but it will a good place to start letting folks know about who to write to and maybe let TWC/BH actually see that yes, there are more folks than they thought that want NFL Network.


As far as the team move, my money is on the Jags. I can't tell you how I know, but they are up for serious consideration and may move west. If not 2012 certainly 2013. That's all I can say on that







.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All very good points Toad. If we want this to succeed we have to be careful and not make it just an internet campaign. I would love to have folks in all TWC/BH markets to write letters to the companies, the NFL and to their local papers. Internet alone won't do it but it will a good place to start letting folks know about who to write to and maybe let TWC/BH actually see that yes, there are more folks than they thought that want NFL Network.
> 
> 
> As far as the team move, my money is on the Jags. I can't tell you how I know, but they are up for serious consideration and may move west. If not 2012 certainly 2013. That's all I can say on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think you're right (re: Jags). But, I think the new mustachioed owner (Shahid Khan) won't do it til 2013. He's saying that he will keep them in JVille, even though it's obvious that's un-sustainable. I bet keeping the team in Jax for 2012 was a pre-condition for the sale. Selfishly- not having a team in LA in 2012 is not good for our cause. I hope a team (St. Louis, SD, Jax are candidates) pulls a Baltimore Colts style middle of the night move to Hollywood this offseason. My guess would be TWC would ink w/ NFLN soon thereafter.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: All very good points.


On the team who moves, I think The Raiders should go back to Oakland but I eventually think The Jags go.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Toad: All very good points.
> 
> 
> On the team who moves, I think The Raiders should go back to Oakland but I eventually think The Jags go.



Yep, I forgot "da Raaaaaiderrrs" (Chris Berman imitation). They could head to LA as well. Whoever it is, I hope their bags will be packed before August '12. I really think the LA market is crucial for TWC. All of their sports related decisions lately seem to revolve around LA. I truly believe that if a team goes there, the NFL and TWC will suddenly become bestest buddies.


----------



## HDOrlando

We also could do testimonials from TWC/BHN customers about their stories of wanting NFL Network.


The keys now though are message/mission statement and campaign line.


----------



## Nayan

How about one of these for our campaign line:


TWC/BH customers want NFL Network


NFL Network-we want you on TWC/BH systems


I want my NFL!


Thursday Night Football is wanted on TWC/BH


Red Zone on TWC/BH, not dead zone!


Thursday night called. It wants a date with TWC/BH


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about one of these for our campaign line:
> 
> 
> TWC/BH customers want NFL Network
> 
> 
> NFL Network-we want you on TWC/BH systems
> 
> 
> I want my NFL!
> 
> 
> Thursday Night Football is wanted on TWC/BH
> 
> 
> Red Zone on TWC/BH, not dead zone!
> 
> 
> Thursday night called. It wants a date with TWC/BH



I like the all. One note ... we might not want to put an over emphasis on the Thurs night games. TWC has used the number of games as a point against getting it. Even if they add games, they still may trot out the old line ... "too expensive for only XX games". We need to also focus on the non-game popular content.


----------



## HDOrlando

Like the Documentaries and RedZone as well.


As for a title, I envision something more catchy but TWC/BH customers want NFL Network is a start.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21383311
> 
> 
> Like the Documentaries and RedZone as well.
> 
> 
> As for a title, I envision something more catchy but TWC/BH customers want NFL Network is a start.



Yeah ... I like:


"NFL Network and Time Warner/Brighthouse-- WE WANT YOU TO MAKE A DEAL!"

(Equally targeting)


Or:


"Time Warner Brighthouse-- WE WANT YOU TO MAKE A DEAL for the NFL Network/Red Zone"

(Targeting TWC/BHN to initiate the deal making)


Maybe a picture of Uncle Sam pointing as a graphic.


----------



## Nayan

NFL Network and Time Warner/Brighthouse...let's make a deal for 2012!


Hows that?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NFL Network and Time Warner/Brighthouse...let's make a deal for 2012!
> 
> 
> Hows that?



Love it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Me Too!


----------



## Nayan

Okay guys/gals, here is a sample blog (no posts yet). Tell me what you think:

http://makeadeal2012.blogspot.com/


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I like it.


It's a great name for the cause and good sample.


What we need now is to further the message by explaining what we like and don't like about the sides.


Ex: We like our BHN and TWC service and our many HD channels but we do not like our increases without getting NFLN and RedZone. All but TWC/BHN and Cablevision have NFLN.


On NFLN, we can say we want the network but would like them to make consessions on the price especially since they are an expensive channel and do not offer Sunday Ticket to all so they can get more money from the networks.


What do you guys think of the above and what would you add/subtract?


BTW: We get our next notice within a week. I'm betting on HD Cinemax's that were missed in June to go with the pattern of the other stuff in the June 29 update being added in December and January.


----------



## Hakemon

Bright House came out to the box outside in the yard because all my neighbors called to complain about internet problems (I wasn't the only one).


They came, and left, saying there isn't a problem.


WTF!!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Hmm, they need to come inside because you can show them that the modem transmit power is too high and the connection is being dropped. You should have insisted they stay until they either acknowledged the problem or fixed it. I guess you just have to call and complain about the treatment you're receiving because if multiple houses are having a problem I don't think they'll all have bad wiring. Maybe demand a credit... something's got to get their attention. Maybe you just have bad techs servicing you're area because BHN shops much of that out. I mean what does BHN think when multiple people say they have a problem and the tech comes back and says everything is fine. What do they think is going on at that point. I just find that most support people are just plain incompetent or don't know how to handle anything that's not dealt with in their support script.


For example, yesterday I reported to BHN an issue that I was seeing going to some sites where I noticed some traceroute issues when it was going truth the level3.net backbone hops between BHN and my servers that I host. So I sent the traceroute and details to BHN in case there was an issue with their connectivity to level3.net or they could inform their backbone provider. Anyway, they responded with recycle the power on your modem and see if that works.... idiots.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21374502
> 
> 
> Now the internet keeps going out. Sending power level is 58 now.
> 
> 
> I tested at the line, and it's not really any better, 56...
> 
> 
> How do I get a tech out without playing the game that they need to come to our house first? I hate playing that game, because every tech that has come out (except a small few), just blame house wiring and won't even accept the fact that the line coming TO the house is no better.
> 
> 
> If any BHN representative is reading this, get your act together for our neighborhood and for once, give us better service!!!



Hello....


I work for Bright House Networks and would like to assist with this. Please send me a PM including your modem MAC address and IP address and I will start the process and be in touch with you. My apologies for not getting with you sooner...this post is tucked away among other things and was missed.


Gary


----------



## Hakemon

PM sent..


For others, here's my power levels: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...3at64256PM.png


----------



## k2rj

Why don't you take your NFL plans off of this forum and start one devoted to your cause. I could care less if TWC or Bright House add a nother network that I wouldn't watch; and I certainly wouldn't want to pay extra per month for it!


----------



## Hakemon

Don't confuse your opinion for fact.


This thread is all about discussing everything bright house cable related, and NFL network IS the number 1 discussion right now. Sorry you feel otherwise, but that's freedom of speech, and it is on topic.


If anything, my constant ranting of BHN internet, is OFF topic.


----------



## Nayan

Hakemon is right. This forum is under Local HDTV Info and Reception and is for Brighthouse Networks. We discuss everything BH here from new channels, upcoming channels and channels we'd like added to the system. NFL Network and Red Zone are two channels quite a few of us want added to the system now that we're getting my beloved Jim Cantore....err, I mean Weather Channel in HD. While you certainly may have opinions and do not want the channel I can assure you that this forum is the correct place to talk about it.


And I certainly don't consider your issues off-topic Hakemon. If anything it helps for when I have issues







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I agree with Hakemon and Nayan.


NFL Network is what we most talk about and we have decided it's time to do something about it ourselves. Joining forces with customers of BHN affiliates and TWC systems is going to give us the best chance for success.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21391075
> 
> 
> PM sent..
> 
> 
> For others, here's my power levels: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...3at64256PM.png



I got this information from somewhere when I was having issues. Note that your transmit shows 16 QAM and as this indicates higher than 55 is bad. 52 or lower is recommended.



> Quote:
> Upstream (Tx) Transmit Power (a.k.a. Return Signal) level:
> 
> This is the amount of signal transmitted by the modem to reach the receiver in the cable company head-end.
> 
> 
> +8dBmV to +58dBmV maximum for QPSK. (DOCSIS 1.x)
> 
> +8dBmV to +55dBmV maximum for 8 QAM and 16 QAM. (DOCSIS 1.x)
> 
> +8dBmV to +54dBmV maximum for 32 QAM and 64 QAM. (A-TDMA DOCSIS 2.0)
> 
> +8dBmV to +53dBmV maximum for S-CDMA DOCSIS 2.0 modulation rates.
> 
> 
> Recommended upstream signal levels are +35dBmV to +52dBmV.
> 
> 
> A cable modem running a higher upstream modulation rate may downgrade itself to a lower modulation rate (i.e. 64 QAM to 16 QAM or 16 QAM to QPSK) if the upstream transmit level is higher than the maximum signal level allowed for the higher modulation rate and the CMTS is configured to allow such a change. This downgrade can cause slow speed, packet loss, and connection loss issues depending on the condition of the upstream channel.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21372848
> 
> 
> Ordered my NBA League Pass yesterday.
> 
> 
> It will be nice to have those 9 HD feeds starting in about a week.



I just ordered it now, and the preview looks great.


Can't wait to see all games in HD


----------



## Nayan

Merry Christmas to all my friends here (if you celebrate, that is).


----------



## HDOrlando

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to everyone.


Let's hope BHN gives us a late present in our notice this coming week.


----------



## feb1003

To everyone i hope you have great holiday today and that all your wishes come true ,


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21395671
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to everyone.
> 
> 
> Let's hope BHN gives us a late present in our notice this coming week.



Another TWC HD alrert 


Playboy HD launching soon on TWC systems in arizona, colorado, Idaho!


On or after January 20, 2012 Adult On Demand will move from channel 870 to channel 868. Playboy, TV will move from 878 to channel 872. Adult Pay-Per-View on channels 873 and 874 will move to 892 and 893. Adult Pay-Per View on channels 872, 873 and 875 will be removed from the lineup. The following services will be added. Howard TV On Demand, channel 864; Here TV On Demand, channel 865; Too Much for TV On Demand, channel 866; Outrageous On Demand, channel 867; Juicy On Demand, channel 869; Playboy On Demand, 871; *Playboy HD*, channel 873; Playboy en Espanol, channel 874; Penthouse On Demand, 876; Penthouse, channel 877; TEN On Demand, channel 879; TEN, channel 880; REAL On Demand, channel, 882; REAL, channel 883; Hustler On Demand, channel 885; Hustler, channel 886; Manhandle On Demand, 888; Manhandle, channel 889; Gay On Demand, 890; Adult Pay-Per-View, channel 894; Pay-Per-View Previews, channel 896; Pay-Per-View Events (iNDEMAND 1), 897; Pay-Per-View Events (iNDEMAND 2), channel 898; Pay-Per-View Events HD (iNDEMAND 1) channel, 899.


Only things I would look out for are:

Hustler HD

Playboy HD

Halogen HD (and SD)

FUEL HD

Starz HD channels


----------



## Hakemon

Meh, the free stuff online are better anyway. 


However, if we are to talk about taste, Playboy is probably more tasteful than the free stuff.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Thanks as always for being on top of those notices. We get ours this week and I'm expecting The Cinemax HD channels we were supposed to get in June to be announced for February. This is because we got Fox Movie Channel HD this month and were getting 3 Showtimes in less than a month now so I can see the trend continuing. I'd love to get those out of the way.


I expected those HD porn channels to eventually get to us and and would be surprised if FUEL HD did not start popping up more rapidly on systems with the new UFC deal.


Halogen will be an emerging channel and while you TWC people have gotten the HD Starz while on month to months, you have to think there is a drop dead there soon and expect that is the holdup on our end. It would be great if they tossed in those new Encore HD channels too.


We will see but thanks as always Kevin.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21397591
> 
> 
> Meh, the free stuff online are better anyway.



I thought that's what the internet was for anyway, LOLCats and porn







.


I really do hope we get more Starz! HD channels as only having one for the price they charge is a real ripoff.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am never going to order those HD porn channels. I'd rather they be adding Sundance HD and Fuel HD in more markets instead.


I'll be happy when those Starz channels are off the month to months so the list shrinks and we finally get them out of the way. I doubt we get them in this week's notice but hopefully sometime this year.


----------



## VGPOP

I was watching the NBA games in new HD channels, and now all HD feeds are gone. All channels are black.


SD feeds are OK, but I ain't watching that.


Anyone with the same issue?


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


I flipped briefly to them and I have the same problem.


----------



## feb1003

same here in bakersfield ,ca all i get is channel not available at this time message, sd chs are comming in


----------



## VGPOP

It's fixed now.


----------



## Nayan

So it's almost time to say goodbye to 2011 and hello 2012! We had a pretty good year HD-wise with Weather Channel being added next month with a few other goodies. Now we get to start our campaign to get Time Warner/Brighthouse to get back to the table with NFL Network so hopefully this time next year we can have extra football games on our TV's. I expect a notice tomorrow or Thursday but what it will contain is anyone's guess.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


We had a great year HD wise.


The big 3 channels (Tru TV, Lifetime, Weather Channel) we had in SD but not HD are off the list next month and they let us have the HD.


41 HD channels.


FS Detroit HD

FS Wisconsin HD

SportSouth HD

Prime Ticket HD

Oprah Winfrey Network HD

Encore HD

Encore West HD

Tru TV HD

ReelzChannel HD

HBO HD On Denand

Cinemax HD On Demand

FearNet HD

Movie Pass HD On Demand

Bloomberg HD

ESPN Deportes HD

Fox Deportes HD

Galavision HD

Lifetime HD

Oxygen HD

Telefutura HD

TV Guide Network HD

World Fishing Network HD

Game 3 HD

Game 4 HD

Game 5 HD

Game 6 HD

Game 7 HD

Game 8 HD

Game 9 HD

Team 2 HD

Team 3 HD

Team 4 HD

Team 5 HD

Team 6 HD

Team 7 HD

Team 8 HD

Team 9 HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

Infomas HD

HD PPV Events 2

Fox Movie Channel HD


And on Jan 25, we get these 6 to kick off the year


Weather Channel HD

C-SPAN2 HD

C-SPAN3 HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD


I'm predicting those Cinemax HD channels get re-announced.


As the year goes on, I definitely expect Fuel HD with that UFC deal and we could see some other stuff come off the list. The main goal will be NFL Network and that would be huge.


I'm not as anxious for the Notice with Weather Channel HD coming in January but would love Sundance HD and will wake up to hopefully good news one of these next three days.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21404762
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> We had a great year HD wise.
> 
> 
> The big 3 channels (Tru TV, Lifetime, Weather Channel) we had in SD but not HD are off the list next month and they let us have the HD.
> 
> 
> 41 HD channels.
> 
> 
> FS Detroit HD
> 
> FS Wisconsin HD
> 
> SportSouth HD
> 
> Prime Ticket HD
> 
> Oprah Winfrey Network HD
> 
> Encore HD
> 
> Encore West HD
> 
> Tru TV HD
> 
> ReelzChannel HD
> 
> HBO HD On Denand
> 
> Cinemax HD On Demand
> 
> FearNet HD
> 
> Movie Pass HD On Demand
> 
> Bloomberg HD
> 
> ESPN Deportes HD
> 
> Fox Deportes HD
> 
> Galavision HD
> 
> Lifetime HD
> 
> Oxygen HD
> 
> Telefutura HD
> 
> TV Guide Network HD
> 
> World Fishing Network HD
> 
> Game 3 HD
> 
> Game 4 HD
> 
> Game 5 HD
> 
> Game 6 HD
> 
> Game 7 HD
> 
> Game 8 HD
> 
> Game 9 HD
> 
> Team 2 HD
> 
> Team 3 HD
> 
> Team 4 HD
> 
> Team 5 HD
> 
> Team 6 HD
> 
> Team 7 HD
> 
> Team 8 HD
> 
> Team 9 HD
> 
> Gospel Music Channel HD
> 
> Infomas HD
> 
> HD PPV Events 2
> 
> Fox Movie Channel HD
> 
> 
> And on Jan 25, we get these 6 to kick off the year
> 
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> C-SPAN2 HD
> 
> C-SPAN3 HD
> 
> Showtime Beyond HD
> 
> Showtime Next HD
> 
> Showtime Women HD
> 
> 
> I'm predicting those Cinemax HD channels get re-announced.
> 
> 
> As the year goes on, I definitely expect Fuel HD with that UFC deal and we could see some other stuff come off the list. The main goal will be NFL Network and that would be huge.
> 
> 
> I'm not as anxious for the Notice with Weather Channel HD coming in January but would love Sundance HD and will wake up to hopefully good news one of these next three days.



Well I think my area did okay for 2011 as we got 22 new HD channels along with countless SD channels










Major HD adds (E! HD, Lifetime HD, Style HD, Oxygen HD, Sportsman Channel HD "very rare" on TWC







)


We got these in 2011:

Antenna TV

AYM Sports

CBTV Michocan

Cine Mexicano

Discovery Familia

Mexico 22

Once TV Mexico

Teleformula

Viendo Movies

Reelz Channel SD

Shop NBC

Special events 2

Special events 3

Special events 1 split from FS Southwest+

Canal De Tejas Deportes (Texas Rangers Spanish audio games)

3D Events

Bloomberg HD

E! HD

ESPN Deportes HD

Fox Deportes HD (only on TWC Dallas and TWC NYC systems







)

Sportsman Channel HD (only available on TWC Dallas, Gunnison, Coeur D' Alene, (Moscow, Pullman, Albion (1 system))

GAME 2 HD

Halogen HD (only available on TWC Dallas)

IFC HD

Hub HD

Lifetime HD

MoreMAX HD

Ovation HD

Oxygen HD

OWN HD

Style HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD

Reelz Channel HD

TMC Xtra HD

ThrillerMax HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We just got to hope it stays steady next year and all signs point to that here with BHN Orlando.


How are you liking Sportsman HD (Know you were real excited for it) and Halogen HD? We do not have the later on.


I'll PM you when we get our notice in one of the next 3 days.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it's almost time to say goodbye to 2011 and hello 2012! We had a pretty good year HD-wise with Weather Channel being added next month with a few other goodies. Now we get to start our campaign to get Time Warner/Brighthouse to get back to the table with NFL Network so hopefully this time next year we can have extra football games on our TV's. I expect a notice tomorrow or Thursday but what it will contain is anyone's guess.



I'm starting to get a little feeling that 2012 may be the year that this (NFLN/RZ on TWC/BHN) finally happens. I say this for several reasons. First, some insiders (ex. John Ourand @SBJ, Swanni on tvpredictions.com) have predicted it already. Second, the strong possibility is that an expanded Thurs night package would make the NFLN a must have ... even for stubborn TWC. That package could also include an overlap to another "partner"-- rumors are NBCSN (formerly Versus) or Turner (TNT or TBS) are the favorites. Third, the NFL is starting to allow streaming via partners, which is important to TWC. And, lastly, I just think Melinda Witmer is pretty shrewd and she knows the fallout from 2011 can't be repeated ... especially if the NFLN adds more live games.


I guess I mention this because I'm starting to think that any grass roots subscriber campaign will simply be ignored or could be used against us. In the end, whether it happens (next year) or not will most certainly have nothing to do with what we do or say as customers. As always, it will be a 100% business decision for TWC. I'm not saying that we shouldn't keep the preessure on. But, I'm questioning the potential effectiveness of any organized effort vs. simply keeping the issue alive via individual emails to the cable big wigs, local sports writers, and national columnists. I'm open to either or any approach. Just want to keep a positive vibe and hopefully momentum will build in 2012.


After all these years, I would not be surprised either way. We may wake up one day in April or May (after the TV stuff is nailed down at an off-season owners meeting) and hear of an agreement ... sort of like the NFL/Comcast deal in May a couple of years ago. Or, we could go thru another long off season and sit on pins and needles, hanging on every article and rumor leading up to next September.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21406858
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get a little feeling that 2012 may be the year that this (NFLN/RZ on TWC/BHN) finally happens. I say this for several reasons. First, some insiders (ex. John Ourand @SBJ, Swanni on tvpredictions.com) have predicted it already. Second, the strong possibility is that an expanded Thurs night package would make the NFLN a must have ... even for stubborn TWC. That package could also include an overlap to another "partner"-- rumors are NBCSN (formerly Versus) or Turner (TNT or TBS) are the favorites. Third, the NFL is starting to allow streaming via partners, which is important to TWC. And, lastly, I just think Melinda Witmer is pretty shrewd and she knows the fallout from 2011 can't be repeated ... especially if the NFLN adds more live games.
> 
> 
> I guess I mention this because I'm starting to think that any grass roots subscriber campaign will simply be ignored or could be used against us. In the end, whether it happens (next year) or not will most certainly have nothing to do with what we do or say as customers. As always, it will be a 100% business decision for TWC. I'm not saying that we shouldn't keep the preessure on. But, I'm questioning the potential effectiveness of any organized effort vs. simply keeping the issue alive via individual emails to the cable big wigs, local sports writers, and national columnists. I'm open to either or any approach. Just want to keep a positive vibe and hopefully momentum will build in 2012.
> 
> 
> After all these years, I would not be surprised either way. We may wake up one day in April or May (after the TV stuff is nailed down at an off-season owners meeting) and hear of an agreement ... sort of like the NFL/Comcast deal in May a couple of years ago. Or, we could go thru another long off season and sit on pins and needles, hanging on every article and rumor leading up to next September.





please do not mention swanni as a legtimate blogger. he steals all of his info from other sites. hell, he stole an exlusive i got when moderator at satteliteguys.us. he's a tool.


as for the nfl adding more thursday night games, not sure about that. the nfl network has already lost the thanksgiving night game to nbc.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> please do not mention swanni as a legtimate blogger. he steals all of his info from other sites. hell, he stole an exlusive i got when moderator at satteliteguys.us. he's a tool.
> 
> 
> as for the nfl adding more thursday night games, not sure about that. the nfl network has already lost the thanksgiving night game to nbc.



Didn't know that re: Swanni. A lot of frauds out there in cyberland, I suppose. Pretty sure Ourand is credible though. Guess we'll see about any TV changes for the NFL in the off season. Never know.


----------



## Nayan

I've been thinking that myself Toad. If we go overboard then we could be ignored and that would be the worst thing. I am thinking we might be best off sticking with just the blog idea, one page that lists contact info so folks can write/email as individuals and if there's any updates then we can update the page.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/21407048
> 
> 
> Didn't know that re: Swanni. A lot of frauds out there in cyberland, I suppose. Pretty sure Ourand is credible though. Guess we'll see about any TV changes for the NFL in the off season. Never know.



i would believe ourand before swanni. chances are swanni probably stole his material from this guy. the rules for bloggers are ridiculously unfair. if swanni were a real reporter and did that ****, he would have been fired years ago. sad but true!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21407215
> 
> 
> I've been thinking that myself Toad. If we go overboard then we could be ignored and that would be the worst thing. I am thinking we might be best off sticking with just the blog idea, one page that lists contact info so folks can write/email as individuals and if there's any updates then we can update the page.



Yep, I tend to agree. I'm really hoping that natural events (TV deals especially) prompt TWC (& BHN) to sign up before next season. A little nudging from us (emails, communicating with selected media/reporters) can't hurt ... and the blog is an excellent tool for us to keep the momentum going. Thanks for taking the initiative on that.


Here's hoping to a 2012 with NFLN/RZ!!!!!


----------



## Nayan

We've gone live! Get the word out







.

http://makeadeal2012.blogspot.com/


----------



## HDOrlando

I like the blog idea and we can take it a step further this summer if needed as a bigger campaign would flame out during the offseason.


I love the blog you have up Nayan.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


Where did the SBJ guy predict this?


----------



## Nayan

Thanks







. I figured that would be a good way to start.


----------



## VGPOP

Outage again for HD channels in NBA League pass


EDIT: Fixed now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It definitely is.


VGPOP: It happened to me too tonight twice but it eventually came back. I hope they get these kinks sorted out soon.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21411345
> 
> 
> Nayan: It definitely is.
> 
> 
> VGPOP: It happened to me too tonight twice but it eventually came back. I hope they get these kinks sorted out soon.



HDOrlando could it be that your area is running out of Bandwidth for SDV and it is getting locked up with everyone requesting a HD channel during primetime especially when the 9 GAME HD and 9 TEAM HD channels are active which could lead to issues.


I did some research by looking at silicondust and lt looks like Bright House only uses 18 SDV QAMs total per node from in a range from 669MHz to 771MHz which could pose a problem if everyone is selecting a different HD channel at once between 7pm and 1am EST when hockey and basketball games are in full action.


I know my area added 8 more SDV QAMs when they decided to move a lot of the SD channels to SDV (148 channels) I had some issues maybe at most 5 times where after 12am the SDV QAMs would lock up and start giving error messages but that only happened when people were recording late at night around 2 am in the morning. But now we have 24 SDV QAMs instead of 16 QAMs dedicated to SDV when the problems occured


Also these are the QAMs that I have for SDV:

687MHz

693MHz

699MHz

705MHz

711MHz

717MHz

723MHz

729MHz

735MHz

741MHz

747MHz

753MHz

759MHz

765MHz

771MHz

777MHz

819MHz

825MHz

831MHz

837MHz

843MHz

849MHz

855MHz

861MHz


HDOrlando if you were having random outages of the NBA League pass channels that might mean that as you were changing the channel the SDV pool was full because I have been watching TEAM 1 HD here and have not had any problems with the channel although the system here only carries the one channel in HD.


HDOrlando doesn't Orlando have 169 HD channels? I am going to assume that most of them are SDV right? I think it might be time for Bright House to up the SDV QAM number to 20 or 24 SDV QAMs per serving group.


TWC in Dallas did not add more HD channels until they had added 8 more SDV QAMs per serivng group.


We did not get these until they added more space to SDV:

705 ReelzChannel HD

706 OWN HD

707 Ovation HD

708 IFC HD

709 Style HD

710 E! HD

711 Bloomberg Television HD

712 Oxygen HD

724 Halogen HD

803 FOX Deportes HD

804 hub HD

811 Sportsman Channel HD

824 Showtime Next HD

827 MoreMAX HD

828 ThrillerMAX HD

829 Showtime Women HD

833 Showtime Extreme HD

834 Showtime Beyond HD

849 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

945 GAME2 HD


Also it is becoming more common for a TWC system to have more than 16 SDV QAMs per service group


Maybe you guys will see something in the notice about channels being moved to digital so that Bright House can add more SDV QAMs


I know here they moved these to digital to free up more SDV QAM space:

5 PEG Channels

CSPAN2

CSPAN3

TXCN (Texas Cable News)


some of those slots are still empty










I guess being on a 860MHz system has its benefits


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> 
> Where did the SBJ guy predict this?


 http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/J...rts-Media.aspx


----------



## Nayan

No notice today! Very rarely do we ever get them on Friday, so I am wondering if we're going to get one at all?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I think that is a strong possibility. Bakersfield also had the same problem the same time as us the other night. One benefit will be when the free preview ends, less people will have it.


When it goes out, the channel pixelates and freezes up. Then, it goes black instead of the unavailable/try again screen. It eventually came back both times though.


We do have 179 HD channels with 6 on the way and another notice tomorrow. What your saying is probably the case and BHN needs to upgrade next year to keep up.


Unless they are adding The Starz HD next year, I expect small HD updates for a bit and they should d that until they upgrade the system.


Thanks again for your analysis of the problem.


Toad: Thanks!


Nayan: They do come on Friday's sometimes. I recall one last November. It should be there tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone have some predictions for the end of the month Legal Notice tomorrow?


I'm predicting those delayed Cinemax HD channels given how FMC HD was announced in October for December and the 3 Showtimes HD in November for January. Maybe they even throw in Cinemax West HD so we match up with Tampa Bay there.


A few goodies like Sundance HD would be nice but I'm predicting just the Cinemax HD.


----------



## Nayan

I'm thinking you're right, probably the Cinemax channels, a listing of month-to-months and maybe a channel move or two. Probably nothing to get excited about but you never know.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/21410793
> 
> 
> Outage again for HD channels in NBA League pass
> 
> EDIT: Fixed now.



I've only tried the free preview twice on separate days, but outages each time - certainly not the way to impress a potential customer.


----------



## feb1003

i was only getting one hd ch of the nba freeview, all the others ones 2 of them only had sound the rest had ch not available try again , this is how it been here in bakersfiled all week


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'll find out in 3 hours.


Sgooter/Feb: Send a PM to Gary on the other forum about this. I think the problem is what Kevin mentioned and if they know the full extent, at least they will know what they have to do to fix it.


----------



## Nayan

Well we got a notice! We're getting the Cinemax's that were delayed and that's it for channels. BUT:


Agreements with Cooking Channel, DIY, GAC, GMC, IFC, Music Choice (all channels), NESN National and WE expire Dec. 31st.


Effective January 30th, Music Choice will change it's name to MC.


That was it. Nothing earth-shattering.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21391075
> 
> 
> PM sent..
> 
> 
> For others, here's my power levels: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...3at64256PM.png



I have replied to your post via PM and my apologies for not seeing it sooner...this thread is huge and for some reason was not getting PM notifications via email...fixed now


----------



## HDOrlando

It was nice to knock off those Cinemax channels. I have no plans of adding it but it's something off the list.


If Our Jan 25 and Feb 22 updates launch on time, we will have 190 HD channels and 191 if we get FUSE HD back. Fuse is interestingly still on the month to months despite it being pulled. There was also no notice of that.


Current TV is still not on the notices even though it is on Time Warner Cable ones.


In the end, it's nice to get that June 29 update over with. Were getting 12 HD channels within the first two months of the new year.


I expect updates to be small throughout the year though unless were getting Starz and Encore HD premium channels. Those month to month deals cannot go forever.


Disney Junior HD will probably be the next announced HD channel.


During the year, BHN will probably have a stand alone update for FUEL HD and maybe we will get a sports update where we get Pac-12 Network, Fox College Sports HD hopefully launches and they throw in NESN HD.


This could also be the year we get stuff like HSN HD, QVC HD, RFD-TV HD, Sundance HD and maybe the new TV Land HD.


And of course, NFL Network this fall.


I expect BHN to keep the HD up this year but at a bit of a slower pace unless more HD channels like Current, Chiller, Cloo, TeenNick, etc. launch.


----------



## mgsports

Chicago TV Land,Metro Weather,Action Weather Plus,Metro Sports and so on that are out their. When CFNEWS13 deal is up allow other Cable Systems that get Orlando local stations add it and it's digital Sub Channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


I doubt we get any of those newsx or weather ones unless they are owned by TWC or BHN like NY1 and BN9 are.


I am not sure 13 would do that. Maybe for Comcast Orlando but I am not sure if any of those areas have overlapping lines. Subchannels will come when they get added OTA.


I'm hoping if there is an MSG settlement in NYC, we get the national version on the Sports Tier.


Not sure what weather and News ones we would get though.


----------



## HDOrlando

It is reported that it is not looking good for a TWC-MSG settlement. Maybe they will though, who knows.


This decreases our chances of getting FUSE HD back when the ball drops but I never watch that anyone. We will likely get it back once there is a settlement and would really like national version of MSG and MSG Plus available to us as part of a settlement.


I wonder if any of the month to month contracts will have a drop date date after the ball drops.


It would be nice for them to finally reach a new deal for Starz and Encore so we get more HD channels from them especially the Encore which I have.


We will have to see but that list shrinking would be a good thing.


----------



## Nayan

BEfore i get too ineberated, happy new year!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Happy New Year to you too Nayan.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC-NYC just lost MSG and MSG Plus

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/sp...r-systems.html 


I feel bad for them as we have had Sun Sports and FS Florida disputes in the past. It's horrible when this happens to customers.


When these return, we will probably get FUSE HD back so we go back to 180 HD channels. Then again, we get to 185 HD channels in three and a half weeks anyway.


We will see what happens. The most important thing for me in an MSG deal is systems getting the national versions.


----------



## feb1003

Here wishing every a happy new year, Hoping for a great 2012, Here in bakersfield,ca BHN they added last night CSpan 2 and Cspan 3 in HD


----------



## HDOrlando

feb,


Happy New year to you as well.


Good to know you guys got C-Span 2 and 3 HD on time. We get those on the 25th. I updated my post for the AVS chart.


May this be the year we finally get NFL Network.


----------



## Sgooter

Who updates BHN's program Guide and how/when is it updated?

I read that today's Winter Classic NHL game on NBC has been moved from a 1PM start time to a 3PM start time, but BHN's Guide (and my scheduled recording) still shows a 1PM start time.


----------



## HDOrlando

sgooter,


It was a last minute thing so they might be behind on it.


----------



## sofast1

I've got a Cisco 8742hdc with a UR5U-8780 remote. The o.m. didn't list any codes for cd players. I'm not using the "vcr" button and would like it to operate my NAD cd player. Is this possible? Are there cd player codes? Has anyone had any experience using a Harmony(model 650) remote with their Brighthouse box/dvr? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21429561
> 
> 
> sgooter,
> 
> 
> It was a last minute thing so they might be behind on it.



Agree. I just spoke with a CSR who said the station (WESH) didn't give them enough advance notice to meet the cut-off time for updating the Guide. However, she will contact their engineering dept and they will update the Guide.

One of my New Year's resolutions is to be more optimistic.


----------



## iceturkee

watched the rose bowl parade in awesome 3d! thank you directv.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/21430098
> 
> 
> I've got a Cisco 8742hdc with a UR5U-8780 remote. The o.m. didn't list any codes for cd players. I'm not using the "vcr" button and would like it to operate my NAD cd player. Is this possible? Are there cd player codes? Has anyone had any experience using a Harmony(model 650) remote with their Brighthouse box/dvr? Thanks in advance!



Sofast, I've used a Harmony (670) with 3 different BH dvrs with no problems (currently the Samsung WHDVR). Just set it up using the Harmony software and you should be good to go.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/21431146
> 
> 
> Sofast, I've used a Harmony (670) with 3 different BH dvrs with no problems (currently the Samsung WHDVR). Just set it up using the Harmony software and you should be good to go.



Thanks







. I emailed URC(mfg. of Brighthouse remotes) to see if there are any cd player codes(none in o.m.). Next choice will be a Harmony. BTW: a little more info for everybody on the new Cisco 8742hdc. It's the first of the new dvrs to meet the new energy star regs(all the rest have been discontinued,incl. Samsung),is a lot smaller(2 1/2 high,11 3/4 wide),has a fan on the bottom to make it run cooler-which it does;the top now only gets very warm instead of burning hot-however, the bottom gets much hotter. Do not stack this on another piece of equipment! I've had it for a couple of weeks without any problems or glitches at all. It also seems pretty fast!


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21430529
> 
> 
> watched the rose bowl parade in awesome 3d! thank you directv.



iceturkee,


It was available to BHN in 3-D as well.


Anything else your enjoying besides 3-D and NFL Network?


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando I wonder if TWC would persue cablevision of they decide to sell the company?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-0...-real-m-a.html 


It would make sense since TWC already has a presence in the Northeast and a smaller presence in the Northwest. They would gain more subscribers in NY, CT, CO. And reenter the market in MT, WY and for the first time have customers in Utah.


----------



## HDOrlando

I would like to see that. Cablevision is a subpar company and I am sure there customers would be happy to see it happen.


It would be good for TWC and the more customers they have, the better our chances for NFL Network.


Hopefully, it will happen.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21432357
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> It was available to BHN in 3-D as well.
> 
> 
> Anything else your enjoying besides 3-D and NFL Network?




wow, i'm impressed.....although, i did enjoy the english premiere league game sunday night in 3d too.


truthfully, i didn't think i would miss dtv's pq (which is all mpeg4) but it has been looking great.


----------



## HDOrlando

We did not get that game in 3-D.


How good is 3-D anyway. It makes me dizzy. Also, how much better is DTV's PQ than BHN?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21434997
> 
> 
> We did not get that game in 3-D.
> 
> 
> How good is 3-D anyway. It makes me dizzy. Also, how much better is DTV's PQ than BHN?




i love 3d. i'm waiting to get my new 1080p 3d projector mounted in the ceiling so i can watch stuff at about 8 to 9 feet on screen.


all of dtv's hd programming is in mpeg4. just imagine everything you watch looking as good as league pass or center ice does.


----------



## HDOrlando

You must really be a 3-D fan.


I've heard there is not much difference between pic qality when you look at it but I'd probably stick with BHN anyway.


----------



## Nayan

Unfortunately 3-D and I don't get along but I am glad some folks can enjoy it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Three weeks from today we will finally have The Weather Channel HD.


I am considering adding Showtime especially with the arrival of those 3 HD Showtimes.


Does anyone have Showtime and if they do, how good is the On Demand selection for it?


----------



## HDOrlando

Showtime is having a free preview this weekend and guess who is not participating?


Would have been great so I could have made a final decision about dropping HBO and trying out Showtime.


----------



## Nayan

I can't even remember the last time they had a free preview of premium channels. Doesn't surprise me though.


----------



## harleyjoe43

*I'm sorry if this has been brought before .but I've haven't heard anything regarding this new channel.....Regional ?......OTA?....cable PPV ?

Thanks, Joe Q.*


----------



## HDOrlando

It's a national channel on BHN 102 SD/1152 HD.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast is adding Goalline,Buzzer Beater,ESPN Deportes HD,Disney Junior SD/HD,Watch Disney and so on.


----------



## HDOrlando

I expect Disney Junior's announcement (Switch From SoapNet) to be in the next BHN notice with an HD version announced.


mgsports: Is this Comcast in Orlando?


----------



## mgsports

It's all Comcast.


----------



## HDOrlando

Allright, Thanks!


Although, I did not see the HD version of Disney Junior in any of the releases.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21448502
> 
> 
> Allright, Thanks!
> 
> 
> Although, I did not see the HD version of Disney Junior in any of the releases.



actually Disney Jr. HD was cryptically mentioned where they mentioned includes access to more than 10 HD channels well Disney only has 11 right now and TWC has a deal for Disney Jr. HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Where is this exactly.


I know we got Disney Jr. as part of the ESPN deal but it did not see the HD version mentioned anywhere.


I do expect BHN Orlando to add it within a month or two of launch. We should see it in the notices this month.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21457454
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Where is this exactly.
> 
> 
> I know we got Disney Jr. as part of the ESPN deal but it did not see the HD version mentioned anywhere.
> 
> 
> I do expect BHN Orlando to add it within a month or two of launch. We should see it in the notices this month.



I would say that knowing that Disney is going to launch a HD version and TWC came to a deal for it last year there is a deal in place already as it covered new services so I am sure were going to get the HD version once it launches in TWC and Bright House networks that have the bandwidth available for the channel mainly areas with SDV.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I agree with you on the HD version and expect it to come pretty quickly. We have everything else available in HD from ABC/ESPN except LongHorn Network which ESPN outbid Fox for after the deal.


Had the ABC/ESPN deal been up now, I bet LongHorn Network would have been in the deal.


----------



## mgsports

Doesn't mean Comcast Orlando will add it the first day it's Launched because they would have to have room for it and Channel Number be available.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


We know that.


----------



## cdwillie76

I noticed in the iTunes app store there is a Bright House Networks Home Security iOS app. Which areas is Brighthouse offering this service? I have ADT and thinking about switching the BHN phone since from what I can read it should work. I am over in West Melbourne but any insight would be great.


Thanks

Chris


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdwillie76* /forum/post/21461436
> 
> 
> I noticed in the iTunes app store there is a Bright House Networks Home Security iOS app. Which areas is Brighthouse offering this service? I have ADT and thinking about switching the BHN phone since from what I can read it should work. I am over in West Melbourne but any insight would be great.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris



evidently something has been in the works since summer according to a few stories i read via google. can't tell you anything more. maybe gary, bhn tech xpert would know!


----------



## HDOrlando

Disney Junior launches March 23

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/201...he-u-s/115890/ 


Since it's within two months when the notice likely comes at month's end, we still might get it announced in the notice this month.


I'll never watch it but want the kiddies to have it in HD.


It also means 2 1/2 months left of SoapNet for my mom.


----------



## Hakemon

Looks like my Cisco DVR died.


It won't turn on, says "E-13" on the front panel. This will make box number 9 that I'll be going on now.


Damnit, I am missing so much TV right now. It's bad enough my LCD died on me (bad caps) and requires a Samsung tech out next week and am stuck using a 80's TV, but this cable box is my ticket!! It's the ONLY thing I have.. I missed the damn football game today because of this piece of crap.


The box was working fine before I had to unplug it for a second, but now it won't turn on. It was NOT doing a firmware update at all..


I know the cable works because some channels are picked up by the old TV's tuner, but like 4 and that's it.. (it's a dial).


EDIT: This is what I'm reduced too, and where my box is getting stuck at.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...1102012459.jpg 


Tomorrow I'm ditching digital cable I think, going back to analog. It's not HD but at least I never had this ****.


----------



## Hakemon

Ha! I have proof now that the line going across the street is bad!


Analog cable on TBS channel 12. Whenever a car drives by, the picture goes static for a second with wavy lines.. Only when the car is gone does the picture return.


NOW SEND A TECH!


----------



## HDOrlando

Hakemon,


It is amazing that it does that.


You really are the king of finding the tech errors.


----------



## Hakemon

Yea.. Hey! Cable box came back on, it took it 10 hours to finally boot up.


Now to watch some...................wait a minute. "Program guide is unavailable."


Well poo..


You know, I normally blame the boxes all the time, but I don't think this is the Cisco's fault. This is likely because of the RF I keep having. But good news! I have a trouble call set for tomorrow..


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21470236
> 
> 
> Yea.. Hey! Cable box came back on, it took it 10 hours to finally boot up.
> 
> 
> Now to watch some...................wait a minute. "Program guide is unavailable."
> 
> 
> Well poo..
> 
> 
> You know, I normally blame the boxes all the time, but I don't think this is the Cisco's fault. This is likely because of the RF I keep having. But good news! I have a trouble call set for tomorrow..



We will see you soon and thanks for gettin with me on this. Let me know how it goes and if you need anything else.


----------



## Hakemon

Ok not a problem.


Hopefully I'll be soon known as the happy person here and not the cynical person.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21470638
> 
> 
> Ok not a problem.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be soon known as the happy person here and not the cynical person.



LOL we hope so!


----------



## JaxFLBear

HBO GO & MAX GO are now live for BHN Customers.


----------



## Hakemon

I think the biggest problem for me is that i come from being a cable tech myself, and hate having problems myself, because id be fixing other peoples problems all day.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear* /forum/post/21472179
> 
> 
> HBO GO & MAX GO are now live for BHN Customers.



Thanks!


I installed both in my computer and have HBO GO on my Android.


----------



## HDOrlando

Two weeks from today we finally get Weather Channel HD.


We also get those 3 HD Showtimes along with C-SPAN2 and 3 HD.


----------



## Hakemon

Whew!! So it wasn't me!


Tech came, it IS the line. It's the line that goes from the box to the house, it's broken at a few points.


Contrasted to what previous techs yeaaaaaaarrs ago that tried to claim it was the house, THIS tech knew his stuff and found issues outside of the house.


I have faith in this company much more than I used too, that's for sure.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21477269
> 
> 
> Whew!! So it wasn't me!
> 
> 
> Tech came, it IS the line. It's the line that goes from the box to the house, it's broken at a few points.
> 
> 
> Contrasted to what previous techs yeaaaaaaarrs ago that tried to claim it was the house, THIS tech knew his stuff and found issues outside of the house.
> 
> 
> I have faith in this company much more than I used too, that's for sure.



I am finally glad you got a tech who knew where to look! Hopefully this will fix most all of the issues you've been having and we can finally have a happy Hakemon







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Thanks for the update and let me know if you need anything at all


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21474935
> 
> 
> Two weeks from today we finally get Weather Channel HD.
> 
> 
> We also get those 3 HD Showtimes along with C-SPAN2 and 3 HD.



We are not even a month into January and it's been a sucky year for me already so let's please hope Weather Channel HD does not get delayed!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That Sucks!


Hopefully, all will have gone well two weeks from now.


----------



## VGPOP

Anyone here who has purchased NBA League Pass from Brighthouse was able to activate through NBA.com to watch games online?


I am putting all the information required, and it says it doesn't recognize my account.


It gives you an option that if this is the case and you a cable/satellite subscriber to fax them your latest cable bill statement with info and that should fix problem. I faxed them this info on Saturday, and nothing yet.


Anyone was able to active online?


----------



## HDOrlando

I watch it all on my TV but you can PM BHNTechExpert and he will help you.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21479284
> 
> 
> I watch it all on my TV but you can PM BHNTechExpert and he will help you.



But you're TV doesn't have the option to watch four games at once in one screen.


It's fantastic online, and my 27inch HD monitor, even better.


----------



## Hakemon

I really can't wait till new cable lines are laid tomorrow.. Been trying to get my cable box booted, still stuck at L-2 for the past hour..


Don't know how else to spend my night..


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: That is definitely something to think about.


Hakemon: Hang in there.


----------



## Nayan

Wi-Fi from Brighthouse is available all over Florida:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/techn...,7321790.story


----------



## allowiches

I don't know if I could handle a happy Hakemon. Some things aren't supposed to change.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Search for BHN WiFi Hotspots here:

http://www.brighthouse.com/central-f.../internet/wifi


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/21479263
> 
> 
> Anyone here who has purchased NBA League Pass from Brighthouse was able to activate through NBA.com to watch games online?
> 
> 
> I am putting all the information required, and it says it doesn't recognize my account.
> 
> 
> It gives you an option that if this is the case and you a cable/satellite subscriber to fax them your latest cable bill statement with info and that should fix problem. I faxed them this info on Saturday, and nothing yet.
> 
> 
> Anyone was able to active online?



i'm having problems with dtv. i can't watch the games online either.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21481083
> 
> 
> I don't know if I could handle a happy Hakemon. Some things aren't supposed to change.



LOL! I don't think I've ever 'seen' him happy when it comes to BH but it is 2012


----------



## Nayan

I know this is totally off-topic but if you live in the Melbourne area the Blockbuster store on Wickham Road has a "Store is Moving" sign along with 'Everything Must Go" signs. I might pop in and see if I can't grab a movie or game.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21482528
> 
> 
> Search for BHN WiFi Hotspots here:
> 
> http://www.brighthouse.com/central-f.../internet/wifi



Thanks! I was looking for that this morning and could not find it on the website.


----------



## Hakemon

Bright House came and replaced the cable under the ground, and now my modems power levels are in the norm now, with receive at a perfect 0dB and upload at 49dB.. Much much better. Docsis 3 is now kicking in too again!!


Oh, and analog cable TV looks much better too now.. Finally.


I knew all along I was right, it was something outside, the house, not inside.


----------



## Hakemon

Oh and btw, how does my setup look now?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...on/tvsetup.jpg 


I ended up giving my big screen to my Dad to replace his failing DLP. Sadly the bigscreen there ended up dying, but we had a backup TV anyway for the time being.


But I kinda like this old TV!! Sure, I have it hooked up to an HDTV DVR, but I get ALL the channels on this.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21485036
> 
> 
> Oh and btw, how does my setup look now?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...on/tvsetup.jpg
> 
> 
> I ended up giving my big screen to my Dad to replace his failing DLP. Sadly the bigscreen there ended up dying, but we had a backup TV anyway for the time being.
> 
> 
> But I kinda like this old TV!! Sure, I have it hooked up to an HDTV DVR, but I get ALL the channels on this.



Geez, VHS... Sega... what looks like maybe an old Mac....


what year is it where you are and what bearing does one need to take to get to your timeframe?


----------



## Hakemon

Not much, just Beer and willpower.


I'll be honest, I think what it is, is that I'm missing my childhood already. I grew up with this setup when I was a little kid.. This was mine.. Then as years went by I got older and got better toys. But, for the past year, it's been eating at me that, while sure HDTV and PS3 is awesome, it's not really me.. I'd rather enjoy my old stuff..


So I hooked up ALL my original stuff, minus the cable box. Gotta have my cable.


----------



## HDOrlando

I like "King of the Hill" too.


It's nice to go retro sometimes.


----------



## Nayan

Sega rocks!! I loved my old system and kept it until it wouldn't play anymore. I think it's awesome you're kickin' it old-school







.


----------



## xxfury2xx

The only "old school" system I have is the ps1, but it's put in a box somewhere since the ps3 can play ps1 games just fine.


If you have a sega genesis, then you MUST play streets of rage.


While old school stuff is nice, I simply wouldn't be able to live with that kind of television. I love my HD way too much for that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bakersfield and Birmingham have gotten C-SPAN 2 and 3 HD this month like we will on the 25th.


It appears those are the only new HD channels popping up on systems.


BHN tends to roll out new HD channels on systems around the same time and that usually gives us signs of what could come.


Our system has a good amount of HD compared to others and after we get caught up with Weather Channel HD and those previously delayed HD Showtimes and Cinemaxs over the next month or so, the only real things left on other BHN systems are HD channels that we do not yet have the SD version for......


RFD-TV HD and Nuvo TV HD (Both only on Bakersfield) and IndiePlex and RetroPlex (Only systems that dropped Movieplex for it a few years ago).


Like I have said before, unless were getting more HD Starz, were looking at smaller updates throughout the year and BHN will probably roll out new channels on systems pretty close to one another like they have a trend of doing.


And no, I would doubt we get anything more than maybe Disney Junior HD announced for March in the next notice. That one might not be announced till the February notice though.


Our next update after February 22 outside of Disney Junior HD will likely come in the second quarter (April-June).


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I was surfing the on demand channels last night and was surprised to find the USA Network missing from the HD Showcase OD feed. Anyone know why they pulled USA from HD on demand? This is in CFL channel 1501.


----------



## HDOrlando

Good question.


Maybe it's because new episodes of series are just now returning.


I never watch USA but this would suck and they really have not added anything to HD Showcase in a while which is bad for progress.


----------



## Nayan

Does anyone here have Road Runner Lightning? I'm on the fence whether I should upgrade to it or not. I'm not playing games online right now but I'm wondering if it would help with my streaming. So good or bad I'd like to hear you're experience with it.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21506794
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have Road Runner Lightning? I'm on the fence whether I should upgrade to it or not. I'm not playing games online right now but I'm wondering if it would help with my streaming. So good or bad I'd like to hear you're experience with it.




i just got it on a 6 month promo for $60 a month includes home networking. i got it because i'm doing more video streaming. and there is a video n card in my new imac.


----------



## iceturkee

anyone here using the new tivo elite with cable? if so, how is it working for you?


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21506972
> 
> 
> anyone here using the new tivo elite with cable? if so, how is it working for you?



I have had a premier since 9/10 and am very happy with it since they got the tuning adapter working properly.


----------



## nandopr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21506972
> 
> 
> anyone here using the new tivo elite with cable? if so, how is it working for you?



I have two. The first two weeks or so the unit was having some issues (rebooting). That was back on October. It is working good now. Every once in a big while some issues with the tuner adapter. I just reboot and things go back to normal.


Like most of the time, setting the cable card was a pain. I was able to speak to a supervisor. Very nice and polite lady. Not to mention very knowledgeable.


----------



## HDOrlando

About one week until we finally get Weather Channel HD and Nayan is very happy.


We also get C-SPAN 2 and 3 HD along with those 3 delayed HD Showtimes.


They all should be uploaded around this time one week from now.


----------



## Nayan

I can't wait for my Jim Cantore....err, I mean Weather Channel







. I am hopeful that this year will be the one we finally get NFL Network along with some more Starz! since only having one in HD is kinda pitiful. I am kind of sad to see SoapNet go away, as well as the soaps on now. I have fond memories of running home to see them after school, but times change and they aren't as popular as they once were. I am sure Disney will launch the new channel in HD when it goes live so that will be one to add to the list.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think we could get NFLN this year and those Starz have to get off months to months eventually.


I feel bad for you on Soapnet. It's only a matter of time before ABC cuts the other Soap as well.


Disney Junior will be nice for the kids.


Speaking of things we do not have, we probably will never have HDNet again. It's being re-branded.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._Media_CAA.php 


Maybe they will focus on getting back those cable systems that have dropped them over the past couple of years?


Next week, I'll post as soon as Weather Channel HD and the others come on the guide.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21513420
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of things we do not have, we probably will never have HDNet again. It's being re-branded.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._Media_CAA.php



Ugh another re-brand....there have certainly been a lot of those lately. IMO the only re-launch that really worked was ID Discovery(used to be Discovery Times). This new channel sounds like E!/Access Hollywood/Extra/Insider rolled into one


----------



## HDOrlando

Diesel32,


Discovery Times to I.D. was my favorite. re-brand too.


I also also like The HUB which evolved from a channel I never watched in Discovery Kids.


They are getting rid of some stuff that was apparently popular on the channel and do not really find it appealing as we already have concerts on Palladia.


It might help get HDNet Movies back as some really miss that but I would not know since I never had it.


Everyone: Before I forget, I E-Mailed Mark Cuban and asked about them getting back on TWC/BHN and he said wrote..........


"We are talking to them"


This is a positive sign since we have heard nothing for 2 1/2 years and I read somewhere their main goal is getting more carriage which would likely lead to the return of HDNet Movies and I might like to have for the first time.


If this got done and we also scored NFL Network this year, the last big thing on the list would be more HD Starz.


Let's hope it happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

1771 3-D Special Events 2 is in the guide instead of hidden and I am guessing it is going to stay there.


It's mainly a 3-D PPV channel that will barely be used like 1851 HD PPV Events 2 HD


I asked BHNTechExpert to confirm it will be in the guide from now on.


If confirmed, it gets us back to 180 HD channels before the update Wednesday although some of the channels hotdog that number a bit.


----------



## PeterLewis

@ HDORLANDO;


Does the Yesnetwork show Yankees spring traing games or are they blacked out as well.Would like to add the sports pack if so.THX.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21521353
> 
> 
> @ HDORLANDO;
> 
> 
> Does the Yesnetwork show Yankees spring traing games or are they blacked out as well.Would like to add the sports pack if so.THX.



I'm not HD, but no, no games at all just shows about the Yankees and sports in general.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21480351
> 
> 
> I really can't wait till new cable lines are laid tomorrow.. Been trying to get my cable box booted, still stuck at L-2 for the past hour..
> 
> 
> Don't know how else to spend my night..



Hows everything going?


----------



## HDOrlando

PeterLewis: They might have Spring Training but I am not sure.


I think it is only what Nayan said.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21523685
> 
> 
> PeterLewis: They might have Spring Training but I am not sure.
> 
> 
> I think it is only what Nayan said.



I wish they and the other regionals could show actual sports but due to licensing agreements they cannot show any games, spring training or regular. It sucks.


----------



## iceturkee

funny, most of the years i had (and have) directv, many spring training games are shown on the regional sports networks. now, that mlb network is available, many of those games are broadcat on that channel oinstead.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21526067
> 
> 
> funny, most of the years i had (and have) directv, many spring training games are shown on the regional sports networks. now, that mlb network is available, many of those games are broadcat on that channel oinstead.



I had Directv from 08-10 and yes they did use to show spring training games on all their regional sports channels.I was hoping to hear that BHN would be doing the same so I can order the YESNETWORK.If not,I guess MLBN and watching some games on tape delay will suffice...


----------



## HDOrlando

We will find out in a few months.


I will say the content is better on the Independent RSN's like YES and NESN then on the Fox Sports ones. Look for NESN in HD this year too. It's on the deals and expect it when we have a sports update.


----------



## WayneW

I am still frustrated with frequent recording failures on at least one of my 8300HD DVRs. The error is "The set-top was unable to record this program". But I was watching part of the program while it was claiming it was recording it! The problem is intermittent. I am always hopeful that "this" power cycle will resolve the problem, but it keeps reappearing.


What are others current experience with this issue? This problem seems to have started around Halloween and there were multiple posts in this thread back in November, but my situation has not improved.


Gary/BHNtechXpert, how should this issue be approached? I hate to go through the pain of a box swap if it doesn't fix the issue. Since there are/were multiple people reporting the problem, it appears to be a systemic issue.


----------



## Cuneiform

Wayne,


Your description of the recording problem is exactly what we are experiencing. My wife was VERY perturbed tonight when her nightly news, which appeared as if it was being recorded, was "unable to be recorded". We, too, have an 8300HD stb and have tried replacing several of them over the last few months, but to no avail for this problem. I agree that it is a SYSTEM problem. Hope that our experience will give some support for a software cleanup.


----------



## HDOrlando

WayneW and Cuneiform,


You should PM Gary (BHNtechXpert) so he receives your message faster.


He has a post above on this page.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW* /forum/post/21529396
> 
> 
> I am still frustrated with frequent recording failures on at least one of my 8300HD DVRs. The error is "The set-top was unable to record this program". But I was watching part of the program while it was claiming it was recording it! The problem is intermittent. I am always hopeful that "this" power cycle will resolve the problem, but it keeps reappearing.
> 
> 
> What are others current experience with this issue? This problem seems to have started around Halloween and there were multiple posts in this thread back in November, but my situation has not improved.
> 
> 
> Gary/BHNtechXpert, how should this issue be approached? I hate to go through the pain of a box swap if it doesn't fix the issue. Since there are/were multiple people reporting the problem, it appears to be a systemic issue.





This almost always revolves around scheduled recordings conflicts where you are using more tuners or attempting to use more tuners than you have available. The solution to the problem is to delete all scheduled events and rebuild them taking into consideration your available tuners and potential scheduling conflicts.


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21534995
> 
> 
> This almost always revolves around scheduled recordings conflicts where you are using more tuners or attempting to use more tuners than you have available. The solution to the problem is to delete all scheduled events and rebuild them taking into consideration your available tuners and potential scheduling conflicts.



Sorry, maybe I am not making myself clear here as I don't think this is a conflict issue. The issue often happens when the DVR is only supposed to be recording ONE thing. Therefore no conflict can occur, unless the new software has totally changed the way the unit perceives conflicts. It happens for one-shot recordings (nothing much that I can delete & re-enter here) and entire series (I only have about 65-75 to delete & renter







hence my resistance to changing DVRs without cause). It happens on medium popularity channels (possibly switched video related?) and on major networks (CBS was the most recent lost recording, so no switched video here). And the fact that I could watch part of a recording while it was recording is excellent evidence that a tuner was available for that program.


Cuneiform's experience with changing boxes would infer that re-entering all your series recordings isn't the answer either. And I don't recall anybody complaining about this issue before the Halloween-ish software update, so I think the new software is buggy.


If the DVR doesn't record something due to an un-resolved conflict the recording log should clearly indicate that the show was not recorded due to an unresolved recording conflict. And the recording schedule preview list should clearly indicate that a show won't be able to be recorded due to a conflict (which it does) and my lost shows never indicated a conflict was looming. I already have all my shows that have multiple broadcasts at the bottom of my priority list to help prevent recording conflicts.


The DVR indicates that it is/was recording (both via the RED light on the front of the unit and via the program guide where it lists the show and show "REC" next to it). This doesn't sound like a conflict. Sometimes I see it recording two shows, but when I look hours later only one show was saved and the other is "lost".










I suspect that this may be happening to more people that don't realize it. The only evidence is a missing show that you expected and the vague error in the recording log.


I could sort-of work around the loss of recordings if ALL shows were re-broadcast or available on-demand or via lookback, but they aren't. So when my Brighthouse DVR fails at its job and I have to go to the internet to find the show, I get frustrated. Side jab at CBS (or whoever makes these decisions)... why are some shows available on-demand, but not ALL the prime time shows?


My DVR service is failing to perform its expected duties and a resolution is needed.


----------



## Nayan

I think something went haywire in the software because I don't have the issue that Wayne has but I can't schedule series recordings at all. They just won't record. So I have to go into the guide and go day-by-day to schedule them. A big pain but that's the only workaround I have


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21522585
> 
> 
> Hows everything going?



Everything is still working great. Thanks.


----------



## kevin120

HD Orlando have you guys gotten a notice about the Adult channels being rearranged and having some removed and others added.


Here is what my TWC division sent out in a special legal notice today:


Add:

Gay On Demand to channel 986

Hustler Monthly to Channel 984

Hustler On Demand to channel 983

Juicy On Demand to channel 965

Manhandle Monthly to channel 988

Manhandle On Demand to channel 987

Penthouse monthly to channel 974

Penthouse On Demand to channel 973

Real Monthly to channel 980

Real On Demand to channel 979

TEN Monthly to channel 977

TEN PPV to channel 961


Move:

Adult On Demand to channel 964

Local Sports programming (FSN+) to channel 906 from 960

Outrageous On Demand to channel 963

Penthouse PPV to channel 960

Playboy Espanol to channel 971

Playboy Monthly to channel 969

Playboy On Demand to channel 968

TEN On Demand to channel 976


Delete:

Brazzers PPV from channel 980

Fresh PPV form channel 979

Hot Choice PPV from channel 982

In Demand PPV 3-7 from channels 902-906

Playboy PPV from channel 975

Spice On Demand from channel 973


new PPV/Adult channel lineup after changes take effect:


900 In Demand PPV 1

901 In Demand PPV 2

906 FSN+

960 Penthouse PPV

961 TEN PPV

963 Outrageous On Demand

964 Adult On Demand

965 Juicy On Demand

968 Playboy On Demand

969 Playboy Monthly

971 Playboy Espanol

973 Penthouse On Demand

974 Penthouse Monthly

976 TEN On Demand

977 TEN Monthly

979 Real On Demand

980 Real Monthly

983 Hustler On Demand

984 Hustler

986 Gay On Demand

987 Manhandle On Demand

988 Manhandle Monthly


looks like they left room for Hustler HD to added in the future at channel 982 and Playboy HD to be added at channel 967 also in the future. These channels have been in other TWC systems legal notices.


Seems TWC is realigning all of their adult offering to the same channels nationwide as a lot of the systems are getting similar notices with the same channels being added and others being dropped that do not meet the new national master list of offerings.


----------



## HDOrlando

All of our Adult channels are in the same section except Adult HD On Demand which has it's own section in the HD area. We got a notie on that sometime last year.


It seems you have more of those channels than us.


I expect our notice this month to be not much more than month to month deals and possibly the announce of Disney Junior but that might come next month.


----------



## VGPOP

By the way, the three new showtime channels in HD are available via the trick now.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


Awesome! I am still considering adding Showtime too.


What about these...........?


1225 The Weather Channel HD

1227 C-SPAN 2 HD

1228 C-SPAN 3 HD


They will likely launch about 24 hours from now as scheduled but would like to know if video is up on those channels.


Please let me know.


Thanks VGPOP!


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21539698
> 
> 
> VGPOP,
> 
> 
> Awesome! I am still considering adding Showtime too.
> 
> 
> What about these...........?
> 
> 
> 1225 The Weather Channel HD
> 
> 1227 C-SPAN 2 HD
> 
> 1228 C-SPAN 3 HD
> 
> 
> They will likely launch about 24 hours from now as scheduled but would like to know if video is up on those channels.
> 
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks VGPOP!



CSPAN2HD & CSPAN3HD are there via trick, TWCHD came back 'unavailable' for me, but the guide info is present


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel,


Thank you.


Hopefully, The Weather Channel HD has video on it soon so it can launch on time early tomorrow morning.


In Bakersfield last month, the launch of Weather Channel HD was delayed a few days before it launched about a week later. Hopefully, this will not be the case but we will be able to ask Gary if it does.


It will be great to finally get a channel that is 3 years overdue.


Let's hope we get it on time so Nayan has her Cantore tomorrow morning but he could be on vacation.......


All we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## allowiches

WayneW,


I had the same problem a couple of years back. All I would get in the recording log was that vague message followed by a number in parenthesis. It occurred on both my old 8300HD and then on a Samsung box. It was VERY frustrating because I knew the cable was up since I was able to watch TV during the recording time, but when I went to find the recording it was not there. As a matter of fact, that was why we got a second DVR. We set important programs to record on both. When it didn't record on one, we would have a backup on the other. I think it is some kind of communication problem because one day everything started working again after a neighborhood outage that required a truck roll.


----------



## HDOrlando

Does anyone with a "Trick" box have an update on if there is video on 1225 The Weather Channel HD?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21542220
> 
> 
> Does anyone with a "Trick" box have an update on if there is video on 1225 The Weather Channel HD?



No video yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Jax!


When I had my old box, some channels without video still launched but the possibility it will be delayed a few days remains.


We will see what happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's past midnight so the watch is on for our scheduled January 25th HD update. I'll post when these come up. It should happen before 3 AM. Note: There is also an SD channel Vientomovies or something but I do not think anyone cares about that.


1225 The Weather Channel HD

1227 C-SPAN 2 HD

1228 C-SPAN 3 HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD

1446 Showtime Next East HD


----------



## HDOrlando

The channels are still not up as of 3 AM which is not normally a good sign although something channels are added in the late morning hours.


We will see.


Update: Nothing as of 7 AM. Not even that SD Viendo Movies channel.


We have gotten updates around 9 AM so it's possible we get it then. If we do not have it when I wake up in the afternoon, I'll contact Gary to see what is up.


----------



## Nayan

Where is my Jim!


----------



## WayneW

Gary,


My family room 8300HD DVR failed to record "Dirty Jobs" at 9 PM and "Justified" at 10 PM last night. Those were the only recording scheduled at that time, so their was no conflict. I was watching previously recorded shows at the time. This is becoming real annoying!


I deliberately left an unresolved conflict in place at another time and the show that failed to record clearly shows "not recorded due to an unresolved recording conflict". This is a proper error message for conflicts.


What can be done about "the set-top was unable to record this program"?


----------



## allowiches

Here's a new one: For the last few weeks ALL of my recordings have been off by about 30 seconds. They start early and end early. I've missed out on the end of some shows that go right up to the wire. This is occuring on both of my DVRs.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21545717
> 
> 
> Here's a new one: For the last few weeks ALL of my recordings have been off by about 30 seconds. They start early and end early. I've missed out on the end of some shows that go right up to the wire. This is occuring on both of my DVRs.



I have noticed this as well and it seems to be a time issue with the shows themselves. They seem to be starting anywhere from 30-45 seconds into the hour. I have missed more show endings than I care to discuss!


----------



## Nayan

Oh, and it's just about 10 a.m. and we have the C-Spans but no Jim yet!!


----------



## chdwil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this as well and it seems to be a time issue with the shows themselves. They seem to be starting anywhere from 30-45 seconds into the hour. I have missed more show endings than I care to discuss!



I think the networks are doing it deliberately.


----------



## HDOrlando

I just woke up.


sometime between 7 am and 11 am, we got the 3 HD Showtimes, the two C-SPAN's, even that Viento Movies SD channel but no Weather Channel HD.


I had feared this as several reported to me there was no video on the channel via "The Trick".


Bakersfield had it delayed by a week and hopefully our delay is not even that long.


I am contacting Gary to see what is up.


This must really suck for you Nayan.


----------



## Nayan

I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chdwil* /forum/post/21545888
> 
> 
> I think the networks are doing it deliberately.



It's really noticeable on Look-Back. It stinks!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21546452
> 
> 
> I'm gonna cry.



hugs. hope jim shows up in hd soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am awaiting Gary's reply.


My guess is it won't be much more than a week like with Bakersfield last month. They were delayed a little over a week.


Hang in there Nayan.


----------



## Nayan

Infomas has coming soon in the guide but I just tuned to it and it's live. I don't know how long it's been live but if you've been waiting for it it's on. For those who knew it was live, sorry I am so slow







.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21546776
> 
> 
> hugs. Hope jim shows up in hd soon.



+1


----------



## HDOrlando

Infomas HD does that on and off. I got to tell Gary about it.


----------



## Nayan

Speaking of which....


GARY!!!! WHERE IS MY JIM CANTORE?????


----------



## HDOrlando

I just did the live chat on their website and they say to keep checking the channel as it could be a problem on Weather Channel HD's end.


I believe Kevin had a good explanation for the delay in Bakersfield back in December. The channel is different in some way.


On the website, it shows all the new channels in the lineup but Weather Channel HD.


Nayan: You should go on the live chat on the website and complain. The more complaints, the quicker they will get it up.


This sucks though. This is a channel that was one of the earlier basic HD channels to launch and it is 3 years overdue and we get a delay.


UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Nayan

Oh good idea! I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21545717
> 
> 
> Here's a new one: For the last few weeks ALL of my recordings have been off by about 30 seconds. They start early and end early. I've missed out on the end of some shows that go right up to the wire. This is occuring on both of my DVRs.



I was about to post about this same issue today!!! It is very noticeable on History channel recordings, I will have to look at the rest. We have been missing the end of shows for at least two weeks!!!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21547944
> 
> 
> I was about to post about this same issue today!!! It is very noticeable on History channel recordings, I will have to look at the rest. We have been missing the end of shows for at least two weeks!!!



It has nothing to do with the equipment itself, it's the networks. They are starting the programs anywhere from 30-45 seconds later and it's messing up recordings. It's very noticeable on look-back as well. The only solution is to manually set your recording to finish 1 minute later but in some cases that doesn't work either. I have missed so many endings it's not even funny!


----------



## Nayan

Okay, they told me the same thing, to keep checking. I so wanted to Wake Up With Al this morning!


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21548058
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the equipment itself, it's the networks. They are starting the programs anywhere from 30-45 seconds later and it's messing up recordings. It's very noticeable on look-back as well. The only solution is to manually set your recording to finish 1 minute later but in some cases that doesn't work either. I have missed so many endings it's not even funny!



That was my solution for now, but what a pain!!! Hope you get to see your Jim in HD soon!


----------



## Nayan

Yeah me too! I keep checking and I think I'm gonna wear my remote out







.


----------



## HDOrlando

My feeling is we will get Weather Channel HD within the next week or two.


Would people with "Trick" boxes please keep checking 1225? It would be much appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21549283
> 
> 
> My feeling is we will get Weather Channel HD within the next week or two.
> 
> 
> Would people with "Trick" boxes please keep checking 1225? It would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Wonder if Brighthouse is waiting on installing the Intellistar2 for local weather on the Weather channel HD. I know that there are at least 2 Intellistar2's in my Time Warner Cable's 860MHz cluster one for Dallas Texas and another for Arlington Texas(I am in Arlington Texas which is the primary city on the IS2). I wonder how many if any IS2's brighthouse ordered for your area they might still be waiting to get them from the weather channel.


I got a new HD channel today! TW3D2 which is the 3D Special Events channel 2 now it is in the guide but it says not authorized. THe 3D Special Events channel is just a TWC barker with blue background and white text with Music Choice Hit List playing in the background.


Also Looks like Playboy HD is only going to be launched on TWC in San Diego, Desert Cities, Banning, Barstow, and Yucca Valley (I have family in Yucca Valley but they dont have TWC). Also Playboy HD has a slot reserved for in systems that are adding:

TEN PPV

TEN

Manhandle

Penthouse Monthly

Hustler

Real



Barstow Legal Notice:

On or after February 29, 2012, In Demand PPV Events 1 will move from channel 410 to 400, In Demand PPV Events 2 will move from channel 411 to 401, HD PPV will move from channel 795 to 402, Penthouse PPV will move from channel 403 to 408, TEN PPV will move from channel 404 to 409, Playboy will move from channel 290 to 416, *Playboy HD* will launch on channel 417, Playboy en Espanol will move from channel 291 to 418, Penthouse will launch on channel 421, TEN will launch on channel 424, REAL will launch on channel 427, Hustler will launch on channel 430, Manhandle will launch on channel 433, Playboy On Demand will move from channel 1190 to 1210, Penthouse On Demand will launch on channel 1214, TEN On Demand will launch on channel 1218, REAL On Demand will launch on channel 1222, Hustler On Demand will launch on channel 1226, Manhandle On Demand will launch on channel 1229, and Gay On Demand will launch on channel 1231.


San Diego/North County:

On or after February 29, 2012, Howard TV On Demand will move from channel 1163 to 1160, Here TV On Demand will move from channel 1162 to 1161, Too Much for TV On Demand will move from channel 1006 to 1162, Outrageous On Demand will move from channel 1005 to 1165, Adult On Demand will move from channel 1164 to 1166, Juicy On Demand (fka - TEN On Demand) will move from 1170 to 1166, Playboy On Demand will move from channel 1161 to 1171, Playboy TV will move from channel 1160 to 1172, *Playboy HD*will launch on channel 1173, Playboy en Espanol will move from channel 1159 to 1174, Penthouse On Demand will launch on channel 1176, Penthouse TV will launch on channel 1177, TEN On Demand will launch on channel 1179, TEN will launch on channel 1180, REAL On Demand will launch on channel 1182, REAL will launch on channel 1183, Hustler On Demand will launch on channel 1185, Hustler will launch on channel 1186, Manhandle On Demand will launch on channel 1188, Manhandle will launch on channel 1189, Gay On Demand will launch on channel 1190, Penthouse PPV will move from channel 1167 to 1195, TEN PPV will move from channel 1168 to 1196, In Demand PPV 1 will move from channel 1100 to 1200, In Demand PPV 2 will move from channel 1101 to 1201, and PPV HD will move from 799 to 1202.


Banning, Yucca Valley, Desert Cities:

On or after February 29, 2012, In Demand PPV 1 will move from channel 901 to 900, In Demand PPV 2 will move from channel 902 to 901, and HD PPV will move from channel 629 to 902, Penthouse PPV will move from channel 914 to 908, TEN PPV will move from channel 915 to 909, Playboy On Demand will move from channel 909 to 915, Playboy TV will move from channel 910 to 916, *Playboy HD* will launch on channel 917, Playboy en Espanol will move from channel 911 to 918, Penthouse On Demand will launch on channel 920, Penthouse TV will launch on channel 921, TEN On Demand will move from channel 1023 to 923, TEN will launch on channel 924, REAL On Demand will launch on channel 926, REAL will launch on channel 927, Hustler On Demand will launch on channel 929, Hustler will launch on channel 930, Manhandle On Demand will launch on channel 932, Manhandle will launch on channel 933, Gay On Demand will launch on channel 934, Howard TV On Demand will move from channel 1021 to 1015, Here TV On Demand will move from channel 1029 to 1016, Too Much For TV On Demand will move from channel 1006 to 1017, Outrageous On Demand will move from channel 1005 to 1020, Adult On Demand will move from channel 1020 to 1021, Juicy On Demand will move from 1023 to 1022. PPV Previews will drop from channel 900.


Other areas that might see Playboy HD pop up soon: Idaho Systems, Midwest Systems, Texas systems with SDV, Colorado Systems probrably only Gunnison as they are 860MHz and telluride I believe is only 550MHz or 750MHz, Yuma Arizona, and El Centro California. I think that TWC might have Playboy HD as a wide add planned for this year as they are leaving a channel open in between Playboy and Playboy espanol in all of the system with legal notices in the last week that have mentioned the consolidations of the Adult Channels. Maybe the TWC San Diego Division jumped the Gun on announcing the Playboy HD add.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That might be it and the reason for no Weather Channel HD. It makes perfect sense.


We actually got 3-D Special events 2 in the guide last week with no notice. All it shows is that a boxing event is going to be available on PPV soon. It had been hidden for over a year but now it's in the guide full time.


It's possible we get Playboy HD here especially given how little is left on the carriage deals and how unlikely it is that The Starz HD channels come for us. I am not expecting anything in our notice that will come by next Tuesday except for maybe the announcement of Disney Junior. Anything more is a bonus but would finally like Weather Channel HD and am hoping it will come within about a week like when it was delayed in Bakersfield.


Please keep the TWC news coming. You are the king of the notices and finding the new HD goodies.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21550403
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> That might be it and the reason for no Weather Channel HD. It makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> We actually got 3-D Special events 2 in the guide last week with no notice. All it shows is that a boxing event is going to be available on PPV soon. It had been hidden for over a year but now it's in the guide full time.
> 
> 
> It's possible we get Playboy HD here especially given how little is left on the carriage deals and how unlikely it is that The Starz HD channels come for us. I am not expecting anything in our notice that will come by next Tuesday except for maybe the announcement of Disney Junior. Anything more is a bonus but would finally like Weather Channel HD and am hoping it will come within about a week like when it was delayed in Bakersfield.
> 
> 
> Please keep the TWC news coming. You are the king of the notices and finding the new HD goodies.



I would assume that we will get Playboy HD premium sometime this year also as they have a slot reserved for it on 970. For some reason other TWC systems are announcing the 3DPPV being added but for some reason none of the motorola systems have it as to added. I think that it might get added but not announced like they might have forgotten to put it in the legal notices for some reason. I wonder if that channel is a On Demand channel or actual channel?


I am expecting something to happen soon with our Channel lineup as TWC has announced that they are removing the HD MOD tittle channels from 713-722 freeing up more channels in the HD range right now our HD channels go from 357-459, 705-712 and 724-849 with some channels in between not used as well as the TEAM/GAME 1-2 HD channels and 3D Special Events in the 900s.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21548058
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the equipment itself, it's the networks. They are starting the programs anywhere from 30-45 seconds later and it's messing up recordings. It's very noticeable on look-back as well. The only solution is to manually set your recording to finish 1 minute later but in some cases that doesn't work either. I have missed so many endings it's not even funny!



That doesn't seem right. I can't believe ALL the networks AND cable channels have all at once decided to start ALL their shows 30 second late. I blame BHN, but at least now I know it is system wide.


Does anyone out there have an OTA TV that they can compare cable to OTA to see if there is a delay over the wire? Then we would have something when we complain to BHN.


The one minute later thing doesn't work because that causes conflicts with the show that is on after.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

There's always a little bit of a delay between broadcast and cable that can't be removed but I've noticed in the last week losing the end of shows as well. Since the clock is autoset by BHN, it looks like someone has screwed that up and set everyone to the wrong time.


My cable box is 20 seconds early compared to my computer's auto-set clock.


----------



## allowiches

That would explain it. I never expected the clocks on the boxes to be wrong. I compared them a few years back to other sources and they were "spot on" so I figured they were synched with the US Govt time servers like this one. http://tycho.usno.navy.mil/cgi-bin/timer.pl 


So now we need a really high level BHN tech to set the clocks on their system.


----------



## bluejay

 http://www.time.gov/timezone.cgi?Eastern/d/-5/java 

Using this site My box is off by 38 sec - the cable box is fast.


----------



## Nayan

So that explains it. I guess we just have to wait for them to get with the 'time'







.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21554106
> 
> 
> So that explains it. I guess we just have to wait for them to get with the 'time'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I just posted to their customer service twitter account, I will let you know what they say.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21554188
> 
> 
> I just posted to their customer service twitter account, I will let you know what they say.



Twitter was no help, he said just to add extra time at the end.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21549283
> 
> 
> My feeling is we will get Weather Channel HD within the next week or two.
> 
> 
> Would people with "Trick" boxes please keep checking 1225? It would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Weather Channel is now available via the trick.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/21554395
> 
> 
> The Weather Channel is now available via the trick.



Someone please go check if Nayan is still breathing...


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21554298
> 
> 
> Twitter was no help, he said just to add extra time at the end.



Yeah, that's moronic. If the clock is off, sure you can add time to the unless you have conflicts and then all your stuff starts slightly early and ends slightly early.


Do they expect us to start all of our recordings 1 minute late and end 1 minute later in the hopes that it's a better compromise, especially when this wasn't a problem a week ago.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


Just to confirm, there is video on the channel?


Thanks!


----------



## Hakemon

Hey, has anyone noticed these odd "Hello, friend" commercials? They don't seem to show up on OTA broadcasts though, only on Bright House.


What the hell are they though? I'm confused. It's an ad, that literally has zero meaning, other than to get me stuck wondering what the hell it is.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21554467
> 
> 
> Someone please go check if Nayan is still breathing...



LOL! Yes but barely







.


The time thing sucks. We were watching History and noted how off they were. I think I'm gonna set my shows to record 2 minutes later just to be safe.


----------



## Hakemon

Oh, and what the heck is up with the ECHO on FOX 35?


----------



## Nayan

I have no idea on the 'Hello, Friend'. I really dislike ads like that as I have no idea what they're trying to sell me.


I didn't watch Fox tonight so I can't help you there but usually the audio is pretty good.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VGPOP,
> 
> 
> Just to confirm, there is video on the channel?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you are asking about WeatherHD, yes, there is video.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice.


That means Weather Channel HD is coming real soon and it would be nice if it launched tomorrow.


----------



## VGPOP

lol..of course there is a video.


It wouldnt be a trick if there is no signal.


I am watching it now and it looks perfect.


69 degrees now in Orlando. Really nice pictures on the weather.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just making sure.


I wish I still had my old box. my new one had "The Trick" for a while but it was disabled.


I hope it gets uploaded soon as I am looking forward to watching those documentaries on Weather in HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP* /forum/post/21555292
> 
> 
> lol..of course there is a video.
> 
> 
> It wouldnt be a trick if there is no signal.
> 
> 
> I am watching it now and it looks perfect.
> 
> 
> 69 degrees now in Orlando. Really nice pictures on the weather.



Ooh you guys got a IS2 (intellistar 2 (the thingy that brings the local forcast onto your screen)) at launch cool! It took us over 1 1/2 years to get it after we got the Weather channel HD. I would assume since my area has one that lists my city that the outlying 750MHz system that is run out my local TWC offices has one for their city that would be Greenville Texas.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We are pretty spoiled in some ways. Once Weather Channel HD uploads, I'll be happier.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like no monthly notice today which means we get it Monday or more likely Tuesday.


I seriously doubt we get any new goodies given the 11 HD channels that have arrived or are on the way in the first quarter.


Like I have been maintaining, unless were getting more Starz HD or alternates with Pac-12 network this summer, our updates will be very small (think 1 channel per or so) given what is left on the carriage deals.


While I doubt we get anything in the notice this month, I am betting we get Weather Channel HD by the time the notices comes Tuesday.


----------



## HDClown

This may have come up already in this thread, but if not, I figured I'd pass it on. BHN is offering some really good bundling deals on new promotion structures, and the prices are locked in for 2 years, but it's not a commitment for 2 years. Change services at any time.


As an example, today I have 1 HD DVR, RR Lighting w/Dynamic IP, and no premiium channels. My bill is $134 after taxes. I am on no kind of special pricing, this is the standard pricing.


The new deal offered to me is going to be WH-DVR (1 DVR, 1 non-DVR receiver), RR Lightning, and Unlimited US/CDN/PR phone service for $149 after taxes. A difference of $15.


As a reference point, I called BHN a few months ago and said I wanted to switch to WH-DVR, getting the same 1 DVR + 1 non-DVR receiver). They said it would cost me $10/mo more (before tax, so maybe $11/mo total) to make that switch. Again, at standard pricing. So, the new bundle is essentially like getting phone service free.


I did do two add-ons to the proposed deal, VM for $3/mo and one additional non-DVR receiver for $9.99/mo. That brought my grand total to $161.64 after tax.


For me, it's a great deal because I pay $134 + $17 for Vonage ($151) total. So for $10/mo, I get the WH-DVR upgraded I was looking for, and I can get off Vonage, which ahs given me nothing but problems for years, I've just been too lazy to switch.


Pricing will obviously vary if you don't have RR Lightning, I didn't bother to find out what other bundles might cost.


As I said, prices are locked for 2 years. Not sure what the price will be after 2 years, probably goes up $25-30/mo, but I'll worry about it in 22 months or so.


Lastly, I was contacted about the new deals by Everygreen Marketing. BHN (and most every cable provider) outsources to them to do mass marketing calling. So if you see Everyreen Marketing on your caller ID, and are interested in some potential upgrades, it may be worth answering the call. And if you are not interested, tell them to take you off their list. Or, you can just call BHN directly and get the pricing on these deals,

They have outsourced phone marketing


----------



## Nayan

I doubt we'll get much in a notice but maybe they will announce the new Disney channel and the demise of SoapNet. There's really not much left for us to get HD-wise except things like Fuel, Current, Pentagon, Logo and a few more Starz!. I'd love to see them add a few more news channels like BBC World News, NHK, Al-Jazeera and maybe CNN International in HD.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21554766
> 
> 
> LOL! Yes but barely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The time thing sucks. We were watching History and noted how off they were. I think I'm gonna set my shows to record 2 minutes later just to be safe.





This has been resolved


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21554580
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's moronic. If the clock is off, sure you can add time to the unless you have conflicts and then all your stuff starts slightly early and ends slightly early.
> 
> 
> Do they expect us to start all of our recordings 1 minute late and end 1 minute later in the hopes that it's a better compromise, especially when this wasn't a problem a week ago.



The offset time issue has been corrected.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21558519
> 
> 
> The offset time issue has been corrected.



Thank you!


----------



## Nayan

Oh thank you so much!!!


/awkwardhappygirldance


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21558519
> 
> 
> The offset time issue has been corrected.



Thanks, just confirmed that my DVR clock now matches my computer clock within a second or 2.


----------



## kevin120

This channel is going to be distributed by InDemand Networks and it is only going to be available for Next Weeks UFC event in 3D and the channel is replacing TEAM 9 HD for the MPEG4 feed as well as adding a MPEG2 feed from 2/2-2/6. And on 2/6 TEAM 9 HD returns and there wont be games distrubted on TEAM 9 next week.

http://www.tsq.com/alerts/UFC3D%20Feb%204%202012.pdf


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Great catch!


3-D Events 2 had been hidden in the guide for a while and popped up recently.


It might still stay as 3-D 2 but with no programming on it like HD PPV 2 since TWC NYC has had it in their guide for over a year.


That sucks about Team 9 though but hopeful there will not be any nights where they need all the Team feeds next week.


BTW: Were still waiting for Weather Channel HD but I expect it to arrive early next week.


----------



## bluejay

I am watching the weather channel HD with no tricks in Melbourne

edit- not in the guide I just punched in the channel number(1225) also added it to favorites.


----------



## HDOrlando

bluejay,


Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I cannot see it.


It probably depends on your box. Glad you can view the channel that way.


Again, I expect the channel to officially launch by early next week so soon all of us will finally be able to have it.


----------



## Nayan

I am so happy!! It's on!!


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21561347
> 
> 
> bluejay,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I cannot see it.
> 
> 
> It probably depends on your box. Glad you can view the channel that way.
> 
> 
> Again, I expect the channel to officially launch by early next week so soon all of us will finally be able to have it.




I have two Cisco Explorer 8642hdc DVR boxes and I can see it in one, but the other one does not register the channel.


Weird.


----------



## HDOrlando

I can see it now on my Samsung box by punching in 1225.


VGPOP: I could not see it this morning so it seems they are slowly coming on to all boxes.


It is not in the guide yet though. It should be soon and will be happy when it is.


Nayan: I am so happy for you.


We should have gotten this channel three years ago and the wait is now OVER!


May you see Cantore this week along with a surprise (I doubt it though) in our notice Monday or Tuesday.


On a final note, we are now at *187* HD Channels. Next month, we will hit 192 with the addition of those 5 delayed HD Cinemax Channels. We are approaching 200 HD Channels!!!!!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Cantore is on in a few mins at 3. It repeats tonight if your home.


----------



## Nayan

Oh I will be watching tonight! I


----------



## sofast1

No channel 1225 in St. Pete. Another question;are you folks getting rear channels on Spike(ch.1285 or 43)? Display on my pre/pro says it's Dolby Digital 2.1?


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21562400
> 
> 
> Oh I will be watching tonight! I


----------



## wsondermann

I've been trying since Wednesday and none of my Samsung boxes can tune to Weather Channel HD yet.


On a side note: There's a notice about price adjustments on this month's statement, as what usually happens around this time of year. Digital TV is increasing from $71 to $75, and HD DVR service is increasing from $9.95 to $11.95.


----------



## Hakemon

Will it be a problem putting my TV on top of the cabe box like this? It has a little bit of space between the set and the vents, but not that much.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/tvset.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/space.jpg


----------



## Maya68

I assumed I could watch Brighthouse Networks channel on the BHN iPad app. I was wrong... :-(


----------



## HDOrlando

The Tampa Bay area boxes probably do not have it yet.


The rate increase sucks but unfortunately, it's just how it is.


I am currently enjoying some weather shows.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21563350
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your Jim Cantore, just as much as I enjoy my Robin Meade from HLN Morning Xpress...Yummy! Yummy !



LOL! That's why I am glad we have more than 1 TV. Hubby can watch her and I can watch Al.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21563491
> 
> 
> Will it be a problem putting my TV on top of the cabe box like this? It has a little bit of space between the set and the vents, but not that much.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/tvset.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/space.jpg



I have my DVD player right on top of my box and I have no issues with heat.


----------



## Nayan

Effective February 2, Cutting Edge on Demand will launch on channel 305. On Demand programming from the following networks will be available: Adult Swim, Anime Network, G4, IFC, Spike and truTV.


On or after March 23, the following services will be available on the SDV system:


Disney Jr channel 132

Disney Jr HD channel 1106

NESN HD Sports Pass channel 1162


Channels added to the month-to-month list:


Current

NHL Network

NHL Center Ice


WKMG expires on March 16


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


This is great news. I expected nothing more than Disney Junior HD and we get something else too.


Disney Junior HD will appear on launch which is nice for the kiddies.


We also get NESN National HD which I was always surprised we did not get with the SD version in fall of 2010. This one was noted in the carriage deals as several Time Warner systems added it late late year. It eliminates the injustice of getting a sports channel SD only.


The only available sports channel we have in SD but not HD is FUEL TV HD and that will start penetrating cable systems everywhere rapidly soon with the UFC deal. Right now, only Direct TV (has had it a few years), a few small Time Warner Cable systems and a small cable company or two have it.


The other 24/7 sports channels we have that are not yet available in HD are ESPN Classic and Fox College Sports (DTV has the later part-time).


It looks like they cannot make up their mind on demand programming. A few months after they scrap Cutting Edge, they are bringing it back. Go figure.


On the new month to months, I saw those on other TWC notices so I am not surprised. E! and Style are off though (Maybe we get OD stuff now so my sister will watch it when she visits) and none of the Rainbow channels that were to expire Dec 31 went on month to months and neither was NESN which we are getting in HD.


Finally, it looks like we will hear about another WKMG dispute. Maybe this time, everyone will not buy the crap about it possibly being pulled. I hope they do not get much of an increase. They are one of the few stations in top-20 markets that do not have HD news. I never watch it but think it is kind of sad how behind the times they are.


Great catch Nayan!


----------



## Nayan

Being a huge Disney freak myself I've been known to secretly indulge in their programming. Did I say that out loud?










It would be nice to have Fuel in HD since Mr. Nayan enjoys the surfing shows and other programming they have, so maybe we'll get that this year.


I agree with you on WKMG. The programming on there looks horrible except for a couple shows and football. I've tried to watch their news and couldn't do it. If it weren't for the couple shows and sports I don't think I'd miss it if went off.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I like Dan Vs. on The Hub so I kind of like the kids programming a little too.


Fuel HD will eventually come. I am surprised it has not rolled out on more cable systems by now.


I never watch WKMG except for sports and the occasional "60 Minutes". They will use the NCAA Tournament as a scare tactic but nothing will happen.


If you do not include 1771 3-D Events 2 which has been hidden for over a year, were getting 13 HD channels in the first quarter.


Weather Channel HD

C-SPAN 2 HD

C-SPAN 3 HD

Showtime Women East HD

Showtime Beyond East HD

Showtime Next East HD

ThrillerMax East HD

WMAX East HD

@Max East HD

5StarMAX East HD

OuterMAX East HD

Disney Jr. HD

NESN HD


Even if 8 of the 13 were delayed from last year, 5 HD channels is pretty decent for a quarter especially given what is left on the carriage deals.


I have a feeling BHN is going to keep the HD coming in 2012. Just name a provider that adds HD more steadily than BHN.


----------



## Sgooter

I'm willing to trade in all of these 13 HD channels for the return of HDNet to my channel line-up, and I'll even toss in that oh so spectacular YES channel to sweeten the deal. How bout it BHN?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21573295
> 
> 
> I'm willing to trade in all of these 13 HD channels for the return of HDNet to my channel line-up, and I'll even toss in that oh so spectacular YES channel to sweeten the deal. How bout it BHN?



HDNet is changing sometime this year. From WikiPedia:


> Quote:
> Purchase and conversion to AXS TV
> 
> 
> On January 18, 2012, HDNet announced a joint venture with TV/radio personality/producer Ryan Seacrest, entertainment company/promoter Anschutz Entertainment Group, and talent agency Creative Artists Agency. AEG, CAA, and Ryan Seacrest Media will purchase a share of the network (with Cuban also retaining ownership), which will rebrand during the summer of 2012 as AXS TV (pronounced "access"), a name taken from AEG's ticket sales site AXS.
> 
> 
> With the rebrand to AXS TV, the channel will shift its focus to a mix of lifestyle, pop culture, and performances, with an emphasis on live events and programming. Included in the mix will be concert and entertainment events, including those staged at AEG-owned venues (including Los Angeles' Staples Center and L.A. Live and London's The O2). Programs also being considered include red carpet events and a regular pop culture program similar in vein to ESPN's SportsCenter. *Some HDNet programming will remain, including Dan Rather Reports and Inside MMA, though some hard-edged male-oriented programming may be phased out.*
> 
> 
> As part the AXS TV announcement, Dish Network will expand the channel's distribution to non-high-definition customers, meaning the channel will be available to at least 35 million Dish Network subscribers.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDNet


----------



## Sgooter

Thanks for the update; this changes everything:


OK BHN, I'm amending the deal: Weather Channel HD is taken off the trading block (due to subliminal pressures from Nayan), but it's stll 13 channels including YES, plus an unopened boxed set of matching Ginzu steak knives - they never need sharpening.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter,


I E-Mailed Mark Cuban about a week or two ago and when I asked about them getting back on TWC/BHN, he said "Were talking to them"


That is a great sign and I've read the main goal of the channel is to get into more households. This means they will try harder to get back all of the cable systems HDNet has lost over the last few years.


It's approaching three years since HDNet/HDNet Movies were dropped and we have heard nothing.


The re-branding/partnership with Ryan Seacrest could help BHN get the new AXS TV channel and HDNet Movies back.


If something happens, I expect it to this summer when AXS TV launches but there are at least signs we could get the three channels that elude us most this year.


Axs TV/HDNet Movies and NFL Network/RedZone.


Until the summer, these additions we are getting will be nice but landing the above this summer would be huge and plug the biggest holes in BHN's HD lineup outside of more Starz HD channels.


----------



## Sgooter

I share your outlook - all sounds good to me.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21573468
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update; this changes everything:
> 
> 
> OK BHN, I'm amending the deal: Weather Channel HD is taken off the trading block (due to subliminal pressures from Nayan), but it's stll 13 channels including YES, plus an unopened boxed set of matching Ginzu steak knives - they never need sharpening.



Oh my goodness! Please don't take away my Jim, I have worked hard to get him! If it'll help I'll throw in a ShamWow, complete with the Vinny guy







.


----------



## HDOrlando

On another forum, when asked when The Weather Channel HD will be in the guide, gary (BHNTechexpert) said... "If all goes well, hopefully within the next 24 hours".


I hope so because it's an pain not to see it in the guide although I am glad they have it up via channel punch.


----------



## WayneW

my update to my "The set-top was unable to record this program" issue:


Last Thursday, the 8300HD refused to change channels. I called BH support. She remote rebooted the DVR, which temporarily fixed the issue, as expected. The nice CSR scheduled a truck roll for Friday. On Friday, the tech said that both my boxes were "bad" and I should get a different model DVR. BH offers no assistance for moving recording series, favorites or existing recordings to a new DVR







so I declined a different DVR.


So, when BH called to survey the on-site tech, I stated that I wasn't happy. The CSR was unable to help with the core issue or making the migration to a new DVR easier or providing a loaner DVR to confirm that my box was bad or to ease the transition. So I asked for a manager.


The manager FINALLY confirmed that this IS A KNOWN SOFTWARE ISSUE THAT THEY ARE WORKING ON! The core issue is related to the software changes made around last Halloween. Apparently some boxes will not install the software properly. Additional software changes or patches since then have actually made the problem worse. She was going to attempt to force the patches onto my DVRs that afternoon. She implied BH could fix the issue by re-deploying the latest software to all customers, but they didn't want to reboot every customers DVR, since most customers got a good software load. That doesn't jive with other things she said, so maybe I misunderstood that part.


I had missed recordings again over the weekend on both DVRs. I have her direct number and spoke with her again Monday. She knew I was still having issues, so they have some way to remotely monitor this situation. She stated that they could fix the issue by factory defaulting my 8300HDs, but then I would lose everything. If I am going to lose everything, I want a newer DVR with a bigger hard disk, so I declined the factory reset. She stated they are still working on getting the patches to install on DVRs without loss of customer data. I asked about BH proactively checking all the customer boxes for recording failures, but she implied that was further down the road.


So, if anybody wants the issue fixed NOW, they can call BH tech support and have their DVR factory defaulted, but they lose all their recordings, favorites & series settings. If anybody tries this, please report here if the phone or on-site techs have FINALLY been informed of this issue. It has been very frustrating to have BH deny this issue for so long.


Is this issue confined to the 8300HD? Has anybody seen this on the 8300HDC or a Samsung or Cisco box? The tech on Friday said that all the boxes have the same software, but I am not so sure about that. I assume they have similar look & feel, but have some differences if you look deep enough. I know my 8300HD had some differences from the 8300HDC that led to me returning the 8300HDC.


----------



## Maya68

As of today, I can punch in 1225 and get Weather Channel HD without using "the trick". It is not on my guide though.


----------



## Nayan

Wayne- I have a Cisco box. When I did have the 8300HDC I used to get those conflicts but with this box I don't.


----------



## HDOrlando

May we get Weather Channel HD in the guide in the overnight hours.


I like how they put it on via punching in the channel but would like to see what's on without going to the channel.


----------



## Nayan

It's 10:30 a.m. and It just came up on my guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Nice!


It's not in my guide yet but it will probably trickle down to other boxes throughout the day like The Weather Channel HD punch in did on Saturday.


I will be happy when it's done on my box.


----------



## sofast1

WayneW;I've had the new Cisco 8742hdc for over a month now,works flawlessly! If it's available in your area,that's the one to have!


----------



## Nayan

Well I just got my bill today and a notice that the Sports Pack is going up from $6.99 to $8, DVR is going up from $9.95 to $11.95 and the total cost of my combo is going from $105 to $109. You know I thought I would never say this but cutting the cable cord is looking attractive.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I just got my bill today and a notice that the Sports Pack is going up from $6.99 to $8, DVR is going up from $9.95 to $11.95 and the total cost of my combo is going from $105 to $109. You know I thought I would never say this but cutting the cable cord is looking attractive.



You wouldn't do that to Jim, would you?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/21582950
> 
> 
> You wouldn't do that to Jim, would you?



After all of my begging, pleading, crying, etc? Oh heck no!! It'll just hurt a little more when I pay the bill.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That really sucks about the Sports Pass especially with no NFL RedZone yet.


----------



## slowtyper

Hi All,


My parents just bought a condo in Sarasota and will be going to stay there for 1.5 months. THey love to watch TV but since they're only going for 1.5 months they don't want to set up any cable or internet services yet.


I told them OTA would probably work out well and they asked me to choose and order the equipment they need and ship it directly to the condo.


So...How is the OTA availability over there? Can I do with one of those powered indoor units or will a larger antenna be needed?


In Sarasota, is it crucial to be pointing in any certain direction or is it generally pretty good? Where I live in Toronto (north Toronto), I had good reception when I could point south towards downtown, but when I can only point North my channels were very limited.


Thanks!


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slowtyper* /forum/post/21583979
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> My parents just bought a condo in Sarasota and will be going to stay there for 1.5 months. THey love to watch TV but since they're only going for 1.5 months they don't want to set up any cable or internet services yet.
> 
> 
> I told them OTA would probably work out well and they asked me to choose and order the equipment they need and ship it directly to the condo.
> 
> 
> So...How is the OTA availability over there? Can I do with one of those powered indoor units or will a larger antenna be needed?
> 
> 
> In Sarasota, is it crucial to be pointing in any certain direction or is it generally pretty good? Where I live in Toronto (north Toronto), I had good reception when I could point south towards downtown, but when I can only point North my channels were very limited.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You probably be better off posting this on the Tampa board: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=420401


----------



## slowtyper

Oops, I meant to but hit the wrong tab. Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

Still no Weather Channel HD in my guide.


Must be moving onto boxes slower than I thought.


----------



## Nayan

It's in my guide but has been unavailable since I got up at 6 this morning. It keeps saying try again but nothing







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ehh! At least we can punch it in.


I would like it to upload and then we prepare for the Feb 22 launch of the 5 delayed Cinemax HD channels to see if they upload on time. I'll never buy Cinemax but it's all about getting to 200 HD Channels.


BHN will eventually get Weather Channel HD up in the guide.


----------



## sofast1

Weather Channel HD now on 1225 in St. Pete,not in guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

sofast1,


That sounds good. I think they are waiting to have it available everywhere before they upload it into the guide.


Both Orlando and Tampa Bay channel lineups on BHN's site have The Weather Channel HD in their channel lineups.


It will not be much longer.


----------



## rwetzel

I just picked up a new Cisco 8742HDC DVR, Brand New. I have had the Samsung and SA DVRs before with no issues ever. With this new box my Panasonic PT-AX200U projector HDMI keeps refreshing maybe every ten minutes. I love this new smaller footprint box but it may have to go back if I cannot figure this out.


Anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwetzel* /forum/post/21589075
> 
> 
> I just picked up a new Cisco 8742HDC DVR, Brand New. I have had the Samsung and SA DVRs before. With this new box my Panasonic PT-AX200U projector HDMI keeps refreshing maybe every ten minutes. I love this new smaller footprint box but it may have to go back if I cannot figure this out.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions.



I'm not familiar with that projector,but the 8742 works great with my Panny plasma. I'm thinking it's in the settings. My first shot would be to play with the output resolution,try 720p or 1080i as I believe your native resolution is 720p but your projector can reproduce 1080i. That's all I have for now......


----------



## rwetzel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/21589378
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with that projector,but the 8742 works great with my Panny plasma. I'm thinking it's in the settings. My first shot would be to play with the output resolution,try 720p or 1080i as I believe your native resolution is 720p but your projector can reproduce 1080i. That's all I have for now......



Thanks, I just tried that, no luck, seems odd, maybe it's the box.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21582260
> 
> 
> Well I just got my bill today and a notice that the Sports Pack is going up from $6.99 to $8, DVR is going up from $9.95 to $11.95 and the total cost of my combo is going from $105 to $109. You know I thought I would never say this but cutting the cable cord is looking attractive.



Nayan,


Last year my "special" rate expired and the cost went up $20.00. I called to see what products I could take off to get my cost down. After about 45 minutes and them trying to upgrade stuff for my old price, I ended up with the same features I had for $20.00 less than my old "special" price. If you keep telling them that you can't afford it and mention satellite and uverse they will suddenly find a lower price.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21590897
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Last year my "special" rate expired and the cost went up $20.00. I called to see what products I could take off to get my cost down. After about 45 minutes and them trying to upgrade stuff for my old price, I ended up with the same features I had for $20.00 less than my old "special" price. If you keep telling them that you can't afford it and mention satellite and uverse they will suddenly find a lower price.



Good idea! Thanks wiches I think I'm gonna try that.


----------



## iceturkee

btw, nfl will be adding thursday night games in the fall so i hope you guys eventually get nfl network and red zone!


they will air a total of 13 games to start in week 2 and end week 15.


----------



## Nayan

I just saw that! Something else we can add to our case for getting NFL Network!


----------



## HDOrlando

Almost every team is going to get a Thursday Night game as well and in this article, there is no plan of a surcharge for the extra games.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...012_Season.php 


This is to get Time Warner Cable/Bright House and Cablevision.


TWC/BHN got close last year and I have a lot of hope for this year.


There is also hope for AXS TV (HDNet) and because of that, HDNet Movies so the two biggest things that elude us as Bright House Customers could come this summer.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwetzel* /forum/post/21589075
> 
> 
> I just picked up a new Cisco 8742HDC DVR, Brand New. I have had the Samsung and SA DVRs before with no issues ever. With this new box my Panasonic PT-AX200U projector HDMI keeps refreshing maybe every ten minutes. I love this new smaller footprint box but it may have to go back if I cannot figure this out.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions.



Only thing I can think of is to make sure your projector is all the way powered up before turning on the cable box. Do you go through a receiver or anything? Also check your cabling how long is the run to the projector? I'm still on my old SA DVRs been thinking of upgrading to the Cisco though.


Anyone know if you can walk into the Cape or Melbourne store and pick them up? Also since I have two DVRs would I be better served with one DVR and whole house DVR instead.


----------



## Nayan

Melbourne you can (I have done so on a few occasions).


----------



## HDOrlando

A week after being able to punch in 1225 to get Weather Channel HD, I still do not have it in my guide. EHHHH!


----------



## Nayan

Mine has finally fixed itself and is in the guide. Did you try a reboot?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Tried the re-boot and it did not work.


----------



## nissmo

Does BHN offer ClearQAM service? HD ClearQAM?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissmo* /forum/post/21597554
> 
> 
> Does BHN offer ClearQAM service? HD ClearQAM?


 http://brighthouse.com/static/docume...nel_Lineup.pdf


----------



## nissmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21599653
> 
> http://brighthouse.com/static/docume...nel_Lineup.pdf



thank you!


----------



## kevin120

Looks like TWC is only adding the SD version of Disney Jr. for now. No notice of SoapNet shutdown yet as it will still be available shortly after the march 23rd date only until Disney can secure contracts for Disney Jr. instead of using exising SoapNet contracts for the channel.


My TWC division has some interesting notes:


Add:

Penthouse Monthly (Greenville/Commerce TX 750MHz system only)

TEN PPV 961


SDV adds:

Disney Jr 131 (should be a different number for Greenville/Commerce Texas as they have HDTV SD on 131 yeah







that is right HGTV on a digital number they really don't have a lot of channels that we do and vise versa mainly more Premium SD west coast feeds than North Texas 860MHz lineup)

Playboy Espanol Monthly 971 (Greenville/Commerce TX 750MHz system only)

Penthouse Monthly 974

Ten Monthly 977

Real Monthly 980

Hustlet Monthly 984

Manhandle Monthly 988


Some other interesting things going on in TWC land:


Kerville TX is moving all national networks HD to the 1000s


San Antonio TX is making room for more channels in the 200s by dropping the duplicate spanish tier simulcasts in the 200s and making them only available in the 700s and moving ESPN Deportes to channel 749


Grundy/Keen Mountian VA system is Getting VOD for the first time on channel 999 on or around march 7th as they are a motorola system that is very small maybe only 4-5 nodes and likely 550MHz but possibly 750MHz as they have 28HD channels and 61 analogs. Oh and I believe it is standard practive for TWC to use 4 QAMs for VOD in any system and more if needed.


Also my TWC system has a channel in the 1000s now on our motorola boxes! 1411 employee news channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It seems like TWC is adding only porn and now Disney Jr.


I also like when everything is grouped correctly but that is shocking it took a system this long to add VOD.


It really makes me feel spoiled as we are going to hit 194 HD channels on March 23 and probably will hit 200 sometime this summer.


Let's hope more stuff like Chiller, Cloo, Current, etc. go HD because I feel this is going to be a great HD year for us with NFL Network and the return of HDNet (AXS TV) and HDNet Movies. Those channels going HD and finally getting NFL Network would be great.


----------



## HDOrlando

Weather Channel HD 1225 is now in my guide. I think it happened around noon or sometime after 10 AM.


Now, we move on to if those HD Cinemax channels launch on time and in guide Feb 22.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21605034
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> It seems like TWC is adding only porn and now Disney Jr.
> 
> 
> I also like when everything is grouped correctly but that is shocking it took a system this long to add VOD.
> 
> 
> It really makes me feel spoiled as we are going to hit 194 HD channels on March 23 and probably will hit 200 sometime this summer.
> 
> 
> Let's hope more stuff like Chiller, Cloo, Current, etc. go HD because I feel this is going to be a great HD year for us with NFL Network and the return of HDNet (AXS TV) and HDNet Movies. Those channels going HD and finally getting NFL Network would be great.



With the NFL adding more games It gives our cause even more hope that it'll get added. I too think Cloo, Chiller, etc. would be great to have in HD and if we get AXS and HDNet Movies back that would be a huge plus!


Since baseball season will be arriving shortly and we have those nice new HD game channels can anyone tell me who has the pass for either basketball or hockey how do they look? I am thinking about splurging this year for the MLB one since my son is a Yankees fan and it'd be nice to watch games in the afternoon. Is it worth it?


ETA: I forgot to ask: if you have more than one box does it go to all the boxes or do you have to pay for each one?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Agreed on the first line.


The pass works on all TV's with a Box. I wonder how the overlap between the MLB/NHL packages in April will affect the Game HD channels.


I would say NBA League Pass has been worth it this season.


----------



## Nayan

Ah okay, thanks for the answer hon







. I was thinking of grabbing a box for my son so he can watch it in his room so now that I know that he'll get one. Nothing like spoiling your kids







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Your a good mom Nayan.


----------



## Maya68

Does anyone else record Pawn Stars? This seems to be the only show I record that still gets cut off at the end. Can anyone confirm they have the same issue? I guess I will add an extra minute at the end for this one...


----------



## Nayan

Pawn Stars and American Restoration both get cut off







.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21614569
> 
> 
> Pawn Stars and American Restoration both get cut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yup, you just reminded me about American Restoration! grrr!


----------



## Nayan

Anyone having stuttering trouble on NHL Network or Fox Sports Florida? It was bad last night trying to watch the Lightning game. I rebooted the box but it didn't seem to help any.


----------



## MikeO

Anyone using the Silicon Dust products?


Just picked up the HD Homerun Prime to play around with... and ordered a CableCard for next week. Would love to see how others have implemented the homerun devices.



Still on DirecTV.... looking to switch back to BHN, but so far PQ seems not as good which I thought Cable had more bandwidth and would look better?


How are the new Cisco and Samsung Boxes now? the old 8300HDs are what drove me back to DirecTV. I would love to save some bucks, but not sure it's the time to move yet.



mike


----------



## iceturkee




MikeO said:


> Anyone using the Silicon Dust products?
> 
> 
> Just picked up the HD Homerun Prime to play around with... and ordered a CableCard for next week. Would love to see how others have implemented the homerun devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Still on DirecTV.... looking to switch back to BHN, but so far PQ seems not as good which I thought Cable had more bandwidth and would look better?
> 
> 
> How are the new Cisco and Samsung Boxes now? the old 8300HDs are what drove me back to DirecTV. I would love to save some bucks, but not sure it's the time to move yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dtv's pq is all mpeg4. bhn uses mpeg2, except for the sports subscriptions which use mpeg4.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeO* /forum/post/21628409
> 
> 
> Anyone using the Silicon Dust products?
> 
> 
> Just picked up the HD Homerun Prime to play around with... and ordered a CableCard for next week. Would love to see how others have implemented the homerun devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Still on DirecTV.... looking to switch back to BHN, but so far PQ seems not as good which I thought Cable had more bandwidth and would look better?
> 
> 
> How are the new Cisco and Samsung Boxes now? the old 8300HDs are what drove me back to DirecTV. I would love to save some bucks, but not sure it's the time to move yet.
> 
> 
> 
> mike



After 2 years with Dish,I switched back to BHN because of price(once the Dish promo pricing is over..







). BHN had to replace every cable including the drop line,but when they were done,the picture quality is excellent(on a 50" THX certified and calibrated Panny plasma display). The p.q. does seem to vary from channel to channel somewhat(just like Dish-it's the sources),but the good ones are as good as Dish. The Dish DVR(and the LEARNING remote) was great,way better! I now have the Cisco 8742hdc and have had no problems at all,works fast and consistent.







The Navigator guide(as you all know) isn't even in the same league as Dish's and is definetely the weak link in the BHN chain







, but you get used to it. If the price was the same I probably would have stayed with Dish, but right now I think BHN is the better value(with the phone and internet deal).


----------



## HDOrlando

E! has been added to HD Showcase 1375/1501.


This is likely because of a new deal as E! was off the month to months along with Style in our last notice and was not available even SD OD before.


I never watch it but it is nice to see a new addition on HD Showcase and am hoping they keep coming.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21626381
> 
> 
> Anyone having stuttering trouble on NHL Network or Fox Sports Florida? It was bad last night trying to watch the Lightning game. I rebooted the box but it didn't seem to help any.



I, too, had the stuttering/pixelation problem during last night's Lightning game, though I watched only about 15 minutes of the 3rd period. Didn't notice the problem on any other channel.


----------



## Hakemon

My Cisco DVR is still annoyingly recording shows I never told it to record.


WTF


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21630965
> 
> 
> E! has been added to HD Showcase 1375/1501.
> 
> 
> This is likely because of a new deal as E! was off the month to months along with Style in our last notice and was not available even SD OD before.
> 
> 
> I never watch it but it is nice to see a new addition on HD Showcase and am hoping they keep coming.



Thanks for this. I found it in my On Demand Line up as well! I was wanting more HD content on On Demand!


I am surprised that the deal did not include NBC Sports Net On Demand Content I used to have Versus On Demand back when my system was owned by comcast. I guess my area got E! HD because they knew they were coming to a new agreement soon.


My system got:


E! HD

Style HD

Oxygen HD


at the same time back in December.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It shows those month to month deals can be a factor in when HD versions of the channel and OD content are added.


Sometimes they are not but sometimes they are.


They do need to add more HD content to HD Showcase and hopefully they will soon as E! was our first update there in months.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21637241
> 
> 
> My Cisco DVR is still annoyingly recording shows I never told it to record.
> 
> 
> WTF



I've seen that happen when a series recording sets up a recording and then the Guide is later updated and the program no longer airs at the time the recording was set up. Unfortunately a Guide update doesn't seem to update previously set series recordings.


----------



## Wolfpanther

Has anyone else run into a problem with TVLand programs not allowing you to copy them from the DVR to a DVD recorder or tape? I can dub recordings from other channels to DVD and I can dub the same TVLand programs to DVD from my DISH DVR. I stockpiled the program The Exes and Hot in Cleveland, planning to do them all at once.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21638751
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> It shows those month to month deals can be a factor in when HD versions of the channel and OD content are added.
> 
> 
> Sometimes they are not but sometimes they are.
> 
> 
> They do need to add more HD content to HD Showcase and hopefully they will soon as E! was our first update there in months.



TWC will be adding Disney JR HD after all!


Buffalo and Rochester have annouced additon on March 23rd should be seeing it in more legal notices on friday and next week for the rest of the TWC systems with SDV.


Also TWC launched streaming for PCs!


I noticed that PBS Kids Sprout is in HD on the APP as well as Halogen!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Disney Jr.'s HD channel will probably be on many different providers and system quickly.


PBS Kids Sprout HD on the APP is interesting especially considering it is on no TWC systems. It could indicate the month to month is over.


I expect any new contract between TWC and Sprout to be like TV Guide's deal that will give all systems the 24/7 channel and roll out the HD version as well.. Right now, half of TWC/BHN systems have the 24/7 channel and the others have the On Demand channel with a long selection of content.


We will see if Sprout is still on the next notice.


I do hope a new Starz/Encore deal is struck soon so that list shrinks considerably.


----------



## mgsports

Good to see that TWC is getting TV Guide Channel and should also be able to pick like CFNEW13 on other TWC's/BHN'S.


----------



## Nayan

I am so annoyed right now! I had two shows to be taped last night, Top Gear and Top Shot on History. Both did not record all the way with gear only going for 1/2 hour and Shot going for 43 minutes. I've also noticed that a few of my channels will lose the signal for a good amount of time. History is off and has been so since around 9 a.m. No 'not available' or anything, just a black screen. It's been happening a lot lately and it really is pissing me off







.


----------



## Maya68

I was able to record Top Shot with no problem. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm surprised BHN can't answer why my cable box keeps recording shows I never told it to record. I have a feeling my remote DVR is being hacked.


Not surprised however the answer is "swap the box". Gah, I don't have the time to do this again. Every year it's a new box, not doing it.


I'm just going to keep deleting shows it records, cause this box at least has no problem tuning or recording what i DO tell it to record. Honestly, if I get another box, it's to get rid of the DVR, as I may go back to using analog cable and just using VHS. Gotta save money in these tough times.


----------



## Hakemon

Here's what the box keeps recording.. It is NOT even in scheduled recordings when this happens.. This make me believe the remote DVR is getting hacked.


I even setup a camera today aiming it at the TV and cable box. I literally watched the REC light just come on all by itself.


I don't understand why this can't be tracked by BHN to see what's going on, clearly it's being scheduled remotely, as I'm sure the box doesn't have a mind of it's own.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...-02-16-011.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...-02-16-012.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...-02-16-013.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...-02-16-014.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...-02-16-015.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...-02-16-016.jpg 


Now, I used remote DVR on the old DVR box. Is it possible at all, that for whatever the two boxes are still linked to the same remote DVR and somehow, whatever someone else records, mine records?


I just don't have time to be screwing around with these terribly slow DVR's all the time.. I mean, this Cisco box takes sometimes couple seconds to respond to key-presses.. Matter of fact, ALL set top boxes I have had from Bright House have always been terribly slow to respond to key presses, except the old Pace boxes, but those are likely long gone now.


----------



## allowiches

Those old Pace boxes were good, weren't they?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Hakemon, there's a Manage Equipment section when you log into the BHN web site. Maybe check there to see if your old DVR is still listed. You may try triggering a Refresh there to see if it helps.


----------



## Hakemon

Good idea.


I checked it out, it only lists the DVR I have right now, but I'm going to refresh it.


----------



## HDOrlando

1375/1501 HD Showcase now has content from Style.


I'd prefer other channels get HD OD content but at least BHN is expanding it.


For the record, I NEVER watch Style.


----------



## HDOrlando

Apparently Time Warner Cable and MSG are talking again because of Linsanity.


If a deal is reached, Fuse SD/HD will likely return to Time Warner Cable and Bright House systems as part of the deal. I could also see a deal in there to roll out the national version of MSG and MSG Plus on other Time Warner Cable and Bright House systems for their sports tiers.


The possible return of FUSE HD could get BHN Orlando to 195 HD channels on March 23 if a deal is struck.


As everyone knows, the 5 delayed HD Cinemax channels will be added next Wednesday bringing the total to 192 and then it goes to 194 March 23 with the additions of Disney Jr. HD and NESN National HD.


200 HD channels will likely be a reality sometime this summer.


----------



## iceturkee

ny times reporting msg and time warner have a settlement!


----------



## HDOrlando

It appears Linsanity has done that.


No word on if FUSE was part of the deal but we will see.


----------



## mgsports

Oh good maybe Comcast will add it here?


----------



## HDOrlando

Apparently FUSE was so we might get it back soon getting us closer to 200 HD channels.

http://statenisland.ny1.com/content/...-warner-cable/ 


Apparently, it might be until Monday before TWC gets it back so my guess is we get FUSE HD back next week.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._Agreement.php 


I never watch it but like to keep track of the HD channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21661530
> 
> 
> Apparently FUSE was so we might get it back soon getting us closer to 200 HD channels.
> 
> http://statenisland.ny1.com/content/...-warner-cable/
> 
> 
> Apparently, it might be until Monday before TWC gets it back so my guess is we get FUSE HD back next week.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._Agreement.php
> 
> 
> I never watch it but like to keep track of the HD channels.



I wonder if TWC Dallas will get the HD when it comes back monday? I would asume it is possible as the rest of Texas had it in HD and we got IFC HD back in December.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC NYC got it back friday night.


All TWC systems will apparently get it back soon as per the agreement and I assume BHN will too.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's Monday and we sould be getting some new HD this week along with the return of another that I'll never watch.


The 5 delayed HD Cinemaxs we were supposed to get last June 29 are scheduled to launch Wednesday.


Also, with the MSG dispute settled up in New York, all TWC systems will be getting Fuse back possibly this week and BHN systems should be as well 174 SD/1311 HD.


If anyone sees it pop up into the guide, please post here so I can update the list.


Finally, our next notice likely comes in a little over a week. Given how we will have gotten 14 (The Weather Channel, C-SPAN2, C-SPAN3, 3 HD Showtimes, 5 HD Cinemaxes, 3-D Events 2, Disney Jr. and NESN) HD channels in the first quarter, I doubt we get anything in the notice.


If we do, a one channel HD update like RFD-TV, Nuvo, Sundance, FUEL or a shopping channel could be possible.


Regardless, I like how this year has started HD wise.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21554670
> 
> 
> Hey, has anyone noticed these odd "Hello, friend" commercials? They don't seem to show up on OTA broadcasts though, only on Bright House.
> 
> 
> What the hell are they though? I'm confused. It's an ad, that literally has zero meaning, other than to get me stuck wondering what the hell it is.



It seems that hello_friend is just some sort of lame BHN ad campaign saying how much they love their customers.... there's an on-demand promo on Ch500. I thought it was some kind of new dating service or social network!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21670825
> 
> 
> It's Monday and we sould be getting some new HD this week along with the return of another that I'll never watch.
> 
> 
> The 5 delayed HD Cinemaxs we were supposed to get last June 29 are scheduled to launch Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Also, with the MSG dispute settled up in New York, all TWC systems will be getting Fuse back possibly this week and BHN systems should be as well 174 SD/1311 HD.
> 
> 
> If anyone sees it pop up into the guide, please post here so I can update the list.
> 
> 
> Finally, our next notice likely comes in a little over a week. Given how we will have gotten 14 (The Weather Channel, C-SPAN2, C-SPAN3, 3 HD Showtimes, 5 HD Cinemaxes, 3-D Events 2, Disney Jr. and NESN) HD channels in the first quarter, I doubt we get anything in the notice.
> 
> 
> If we do, a one channel HD update like RFD-TV, Nuvo, Sundance, FUEL or a shopping channel could be possible.
> 
> 
> Regardless, I like how this year has started HD wise.



Fuse is back on my system as of this morning










also found out that the rest of the Texas systems with movie pass on demand are getting FEARnet SD. Also that the outlying TWC system is getting Disney Jr. SD on channel 135 which is weird becuase they have not gotten any digital basic channels in years my area is getting it on 131. My area for some reason is not going to get Disney Jr. HD bummer I thought we would at least get it or Fuse HD. The only areas that have announced Disney Jr. HD carriage are Buffalo, Rochester, Albany, NYC.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21651857
> 
> 
> I'm surprised BHN can't answer why my cable box keeps recording shows I never told it to record. I have a feeling my remote DVR is being hacked.
> 
> 
> Not surprised however the answer is "swap the box". Gah, I don't have the time to do this again. Every year it's a new box, not doing it.
> 
> 
> I'm just going to keep deleting shows it records, cause this box at least has no problem tuning or recording what i DO tell it to record. Honestly, if I get another box, it's to get rid of the DVR, as I may go back to using analog cable and just using VHS. Gotta save money in these tough times.



Hello Friend










Sorry for the late reply but this thread is EXTREMELY difficult for me to keep up with given the size of it. Is it possible that others are accidently scheduling recordings? This is first of this type of complaint for me.


----------



## HDOrlando

Fuse SD 174/HD 1311 is back on BHN Orlando. My guess is it happened this afternoon or early evening. BHN Orlando is now at 188 HD channels with 5 HD Cinemaxs coming coming Wednesday.


I knew it would return once an MSG deal was done up in New York.


I never watch FUSE but it's nice to have it back on the HD count.


Kevin: Sounds good but TWC systems are behind because I assume all BHN systems but the Panhandle will launch Disney Jr. HD on the day it launches. It also must stink to only have FearNet SD and not HD.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21673298
> 
> 
> Hello Friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply but this thread is EXTREMELY difficult for me to keep up with given the size of it. Is it possible that others are accidently scheduling recordings? This is first of this type of complaint for me.



There's literally no one else in the house doing this. Besides, I tried taking the remote batteries out and putting it in my drawer and then on top of that, aimed a video camera at the box and it literally just started recording on it's own.


I think it's a corrupt file on the box or something. From a programming perspective, it CAN definitely happen, just not very often.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21674034
> 
> 
> Fuse SD 174/HD 1311 is back on BHN Orlando. My guess is it happened this afternoon or early evening. BHN Orlando is now at 188 HD channels with 5 HD Cinemaxs coming coming Wednesday.
> 
> 
> I knew it would return once an MSG deal was done up in New York.
> 
> 
> I never watch FUSE but it's nice to have it back on the HD count.
> 
> 
> Kevin: Sounds good but TWC systems are behind because I assume all BHN systems but the Panhandle will launch Disney Jr. HD on the day it launches. It also must stink to only have FearNet SD and not HD.



I am not even getting FEARnet only the rest of Texas that has SDV and movie pass this is thanks to North Texas having a legacy package called digital plus from comcast that includes the encore channels and other digital cable channels similar to TWC choice package except it includes Encore and:


nick 2

Sprout

Halogen SD/HD

DIY Network SD/HD

Cooking Channel SD/HD

bio SD/HD

H2 SD/HD

VH1 Soul

MTV Hits

MTV Jams

Tr3s

Encore SD/HD

Encore Drama

Encore Family

Encore Action

Encore Love

Encore Suspense

Encore Westerns


also it seems that Fuse in now on digital basic in my area before on the old contract it was on a leagcy tier called digital extra so now everyone in Dallas Metro , Greenville/Commerce Texas with TWC can have it if the have a digital box and digital basic


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That sucks about FearNet. It's a nice channel to have. You would love having our system here in Orlando.


Good to know FUSE is back though.


Please let me know what you see in the notices and more specifically the months to months for this month.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21674646
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> That sucks about FearNet. It's a nice channel to have. You would love having our system here in Orlando.
> 
> 
> Good to know FUSE is back though.
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you see in the notices and more specifically the months to months for this month.



Sprout is still on our month to month notice and I noticed a few changes:

GAC is back on month to month


These have been removed from the month to month notices:

IFC/IFC HD

WE/WE HD

AMC/AMC HD


so it looks like all of the AMC networks and MSG/FUSE have been hashed out so no threat of loosing those.


It seems that Fuse has indeed gained subs in North Texas that can get the channel as it has also been restored in the 750MHz outlying system on channel 135 on digital basic was on digital extra before so I expect a special legal notice run on thursday alerting of fuse being moved to a new channel as they have Disney XD SD on 136 in the outlying system here I am asuming they printed the legal notice before the MSG/Fuse deal was hashed out friday afternoon. I bet they are rushing this legal notice as thursday is the 30 (technially 31 thanks to leap day) day notice period required for channel moves to happen on march 23rd.


----------



## HDOrlando

We never had AMC on ours but we had the other two.


Sometimes I wonder if there are a few typos on their part sometimes. I just wish they would get a new deal with Starz/Encore so that list gets easier (Smaller) to look at. It's been on month to months like 2-3 years. It will get done sometime this year probably.


On Sprout, when that's done, it will get all systems the 24/7 channel with some getting the HD version.


Let me know what's on the rushed notice.


Our next one, 'll be seeing if we get the 5 Hd channels that will let BHN Orlando hit 200 HD channels but I'm not expecting that to happen until sometime this summer.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21675757
> 
> 
> We never had AMC on ours but we had the other two.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if there are a few typos on their part sometimes. I just wish they would get a new deal with Starz/Encore so that list gets easier (Smaller) to look at. It's been on month to months like 2-3 years. It will get done sometime this year probably.
> 
> 
> On Sprout, when that's done, it will get all systems the 24/7 channel with some getting the HD version.
> 
> 
> Let me know what's on the rushed notice.
> 
> 
> Our next one, 'll be seeing if we get the 5 Hd channels that will let BHN Orlando hit 200 HD channels but I'm not expecting that to happen until sometime this summer.



I don't know if there will for sure be a rushed noticed but I am thinking there will be one maybe highly likely. Although they did do some channel changes in Greenville last year without a notice in the paper they moved these late last year to digital only without putting a notice in the paper likely were only in a bill insert:


3 public access

38 TXCN

50 CMT

54 CSPAN 2

57 GAC

58 Goverment Access

70 Mun2 moved to 314 digtial basic


----------



## VGPOP

All five new HD channels (Cinemax channels) are available via the trick.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


Nice!


I'll never get Cinemax but love to knock it off of the list.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am betting the 5 new HD Cinemax launch around 7 am or 9 am. It's close to 3 am and nothing yet.


This might be one of the least exciting launches for me since the October launch of GMC HD and InfoMas HD.


I'll be more excited about our monthly notice by next week which probably will not have any new HD.


----------



## Nayan

I too doubt we'll get anything new but they have surprised us before.


----------



## HDOrlando

1424 ThrillerMax is up but the other 4 are not.


Update: All are up now.


BHN Orlando now has 193 HD Channels.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHHDWatch* /forum/post/21680207
> 
> 
> How do you do "the trick"?



Doesn't work on every box but I have a SA4250HDC and it works for me:


(you need to be tuned to a non-Startover/enhanced TV channel like Sun Sports for this to work properly)



You could try punching up channels not in the guide like 1174/FS Ohio or 1199/BHSN Tampa


----------



## HDOrlando

I miss my "Trick".


----------



## HDOrlando

The WKMG stuff is heating up a little. As everyone knows, Bright House's contract with them expires in the middle of next month

http://onyourside.brighthouse.com/ce...a-clearpicture 


I think a deal will get done like last time and like it always does but could really care less. The only thing I'll be watching on CBS in March is The NCAA Tournament.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We got another HD Channel.


1692 Hustler HD.


It appears BHN does not put these in the notices like when they did not include Manhandle a few months back.


Ohh well, it's another one for the chart and I believe that puts us at 194 HD Channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21685565
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> We got another HD Channel.
> 
> 
> 1692 Hustler HD.
> 
> 
> It appears BHN does not put these in the notices like when they did not include Manhandle a few months back.
> 
> 
> Ohh well, it's another one for the chart and I believe that puts us at 194 HD Channels.



that is interesting that may mean that our adult channels will happen today as we had a special legal notice on january 23rd announcing them we are getting:

REAL

TEN

TEN PPV

PENTHOUSE

Manhandle

hustler


5 of those are supposed to be SDV I wonder if they will sneak in Playboy HD or hustler HD?


We also got a boost on VOD capacity in North Texa sometime this week as I know have vod QAMs on:

603MHz

609MHz

615MHz

621MHz


before we only had VOD on:

579MHz

585MHz

591MHz

597MHz


now we have VOD on:

579MHz

585MHz

591MHz

597MHz

603MHz

609MHz

615MHz

621MHz


we now have a total of 32 SDV/VOD QAMs I don't know of any other TWC system with that many QAMs dedicated to VOD/Startover/lookback/sdv.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Congrats on the VOD capacity. I think we must have gotten Hustler HD with the HD Cinemax yesterday. I just noticed it.


I just dumped HBO for Showtime for a few days and I might just keep changing it every month or so when HBO has something good on like "Game Change" or "True Blood".


I am really looking forward to watching "Homeland" this weekend on Showtime HD OD.


When I look at our HD movie packages, the lack of Starz HD really sticks out. Even the $6 HD Pak is a better value than Starz for 12 bucks.


I guess we have to wait for the month to months to end but I'll never get Starz. I want more Encore HD for my Movie Pass and to get Indieplex and Retroplex HD like a few other BHN systems have.


----------



## allowiches

I'm amazed at how many adult channels they keep adding. Must be a real money maker for BHN. Personally, I can't see paying the prices they charge internet, but if other people pay the price I'm sure it keeps my overall rates down. And that's always a good thing.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am not sure who orders that stuff either especially with the internet. At least, they get an HD channel they can order from.


----------



## Nayan

Woohoo! More porn!!










Porn is actually a big moneymaker for cable providers. Why, I have no idea and like others said it's availabe through other means for probably a lower price.

not that *I* would know anything about that


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21693087
> 
> 
> Woohoo! More porn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porn is actually a big moneymaker for cable providers. Why, I have no idea and like others said it's availabe through other means for probably a lower price.
> 
> not that *I* would know anything about that



supposedly my area is going to offer those channels for 12.99 for a single channel and $25 for 3 a month.


----------



## HDOrlando

I remember when I was a teenager that it was an hourly rate.


Not a bad deal for people who watch porn and if it can keep the rates down, it's all good.


It appears a few other BHN systems got Hustler Hd too and Playboy HD is probably on the way. Do not care either way other than I want to take it off the possibilities list.


Please keep an eye on those notices as always for us Kevin.


----------



## Nayan

Either tomorrow or Tuesday we should be getting a notice. Probably not anything earth-shaking or exciting but maybe they will say something about SoapNet changing over to Disney. One nice thing would be if the month-to-month list got shorter, opening up the possibility for more HD channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

It could come Wednesday (29th) as well.


Disney Jr. SD is going to be on channel 132 I believe and with SoapNet being on 158, they will probably just say they will cease carriage. I feel bad that it's ending. Even though I never liked Day time soaps, I occasionally watched The O.C." and "90210" Re-Runs.


On the HD Front, were never going to get the huge updates of 2009 given what we already have but small one channel updates like RFD-TV HD, Nuvo TV HD, Sundance HD, HSN/QVC HD or FUEL TV HD could be in the cards.


Once Starz and Encore come off of the month to month deals, it will kill two birds with one stone with that list significantly shrinking and us getting more HD versions of those channels over the few months afterwards. We did not get Weather Channel HD until the month to months ended and I strongly believe that is the case here. Given how they have been on the deals for at least two years, the end game is coming.


In the end, I expect the month to months to remain pretty much the same and if we get just one HD channel, that would be wonderful. If not, no biggie as we will have gotten 15 or 16 HD channels in the first quarter and we are just 4 away from having 200 HD channels even though that is hot dogging it a bit.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21699787
> 
> 
> It could come Wednesday (29th) as well.
> 
> 
> Disney Jr. SD is going to be on channel 132 I believe and with SoapNet being on 158, they will probably just say they will cease carriage. I feel bad that it's ending. Even though I never liked Day time soaps, I occasionally watched The O.C." and "90210" Re-Runs.
> 
> 
> On the HD Front, were never going to get the huge updates of 2009 given what we already have but small one channel updates like RFD-TV HD, Nuvo TV HD, Sundance HD, HSN/QVC HD or FUEL TV HD could be in the cards.
> 
> 
> Once Starz and Encore come off of the month to month deals, it will kill two birds with one stone with that list significantly shrinking and us getting more HD versions of those channels over the few months afterwards. We did not get Weather Channel HD until the month to months ended and I strongly believe that is the case here. Given how they have been on the deals for at least two years, the end game is coming.
> 
> 
> In the end, I expect the month to months to remain pretty much the same and if we get just one HD channel, that would be wonderful. If not, no biggie as we will have gotten 15 or 16 HD channels in the first quarter and we are just 4 away from having 200 HD channels even though that is hot dogging it a bit.



SOAPnet is staying until it goes off completely TWC has announced that they are keeping it until all providers sign up for Disney Jr.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I think this has pretty much happened.


Once Comcast was on board, they announced a launch date.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21701291
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> I think this has pretty much happened.
> 
> 
> Once Comcast was on board, they announced a launch date.



no since soapnet is not going away on march 23rd just that it will go into an indefinate loop just like Nick GaS did on Dish Network until they launched The N. It will eventually go away but there will be a transition period in which Comcast, Verizon, and TWC and possibly others will continue to air Soapnet while other carriers are hashing out deals for Disney Jr.


edit here is the source for my info:

http://www.diszine.com/content/trans...ther-clarified


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Got ya. Thanks for clearing that up.


We will see when our notice comes by Wednesday.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm assuming the notice is not in today's paper as expected.


This means we get it Tomorrow (Wednesday). Again, I am not expecting a thing but just one HD channel would be nice. Since we get HD every quarter it seems, I actually expect a notice with HD over the next 60 days.


I feel spoiled sometimes as a BHN customer sometimes.

*2011: 41 HD Channels*


FS Detroit HD

FS Wisconsin HD

SportSouth HD

Prime Ticket HD

Oprah Winfrey Network HD

Encore HD

Encore West HD

Tru TV HD

ReelzChannel HD

HBO HD On Denand

Cinemax HD On Demand

FearNet HD

Movie Pass HD On Demand

Bloomberg HD

ESPN Deportes HD

Fox Deportes HD

Galavision HD

Lifetime HD

Oxygen HD

Telefutura HD

TV Guide Network HD

World Fishing Network HD

Game 3 HD

Game 4 HD

Game 5 HD

Game 6 HD

Game 7 HD

Game 8 HD

Game 9 HD

Team 2 HD

Team 3 HD

Team 4 HD

Team 5 HD

Team 6 HD

Team 7 HD

Team 8 HD

Team 9 HD

Gospel Music Channel HD

Infomas HD

HD PPV Events 2

Fox Movie Channel HD

*2012: 15 HD Channels in the first quarter*


Weather Channel HD

C-SPAN 2 HD

C-SPAN 3 HD

Showtime Women East HD

Showtime Beyond East HD

Showtime Next East HD

ThrillerMax East HD

WMAX East HD

@Max East HD

5StarMAX East HD

OuterMAX East HD

3-D Events 2

Hustler HD

Disney Jr. HD (March 23)

NESN HD (March 23)


----------



## Nayan

Yeah, no notice today so it'll be tomorrow.


Speaking of notices and the paper, this will probably be the last time I'll give a notice alert. I am disgusted by what Gannet is pulling and my rate has gone up $7 starting this month, so I will be dropping Florida Today which means I will no longer see the notices. I hate to do it but since I subscribe to both the NYT and WSJ I find those more of a bargain than I do FT.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It is a shame to hear that but I understand. I greatly appreciate the service you have provided over the years.


May your final notice check bring good news.


I will definitely check notices at the end of the month from now on.


The best thing though would be to get them put online like Time Warner Cable does.


Who else here still gets the paper and can check? Please let me know so we can have as many eyes as possible.


Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We have a Legal Notice this morning and it is the smallest in terms of size that I have ever seen.


- As expected, we got NO new HD. The pickings were slim and we are going to have 15 new HD channels by the end of the first quarter anyway. Given how they announce two months in advance, I'd bet on a small update in next month's notice. Again, were only likely going to get small updates from now on unless we get more HD Starz, regional Pac-12 channels with the main channel in August or if they package some or most of the remaining channels on the carriage deals together which could happen.


- There was no mention that SoapNet would cease carriage March 23.

*Month to Month Deal Changes*

*Added:* LATV and WKMG- Both will be off as they have a drop dead date in Mid-March and a settlement is likely

*Removed:* The Golf Channel (Probably in the new deal that got E! and Style off the deals last month).

*Expiring April 30, 2012*


Game Show Network (GSN)- I noticed this on some TWC Legal Notices. If no deal is reached, it will likely go on month to month deals.


For more information, just click the link in my signature.


----------



## Nayan

Yeah it was small! But I also didn't expect anything to be added channel-wise so it wasn't a big shock to see nothing there.


----------



## HDOrlando

No shock at all. We have had it good though and the only channel on the deals I want is Sundance HD.


The good thing is these come at the end of the months. I am going to miss you doing the notices but at least we know when they are coming.


----------



## FloridaShark

Found this story about Time Warner trying to cap broadband data usage once again.



http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57...=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## xxfury2xx

I have a question for those of you who have phone service from bright house. Do faxes work the same way as with landlines?


Also, Time Warner is seriously lame, and I hope their data capping plans fail...AGAIN. If it sees any measure of success that would spell trouble for all consumers.


----------



## diesel32

Reminder to hoops fans - there's an NBA League Pass free preview running until March 4th. they don't always publicize those very well....


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21718868
> 
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have phone service from bright house. Do faxes work the same way as with landlines?...



If you're asking whether a fax machine works the same as it would on a landline, the answer is yes, but also I set it up in conjunction with my own answering machine versus BHN's voice mail service. Not sure how a standard fax machine would answer an incoming fax if also using BHN's VM service.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32* /forum/post/21722543
> 
> 
> Reminder to hoops fans - there's an NBA League Pass free preview running until March 4th. they don't always publicize those very well....



I forgot about this.


Thanks for letting everyone know. I have the pass for the season.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21722967
> 
> 
> If you're asking whether a fax machine works the same as it would on a landline, the answer is yes, but also I set it up in conjunction with my own answering machine versus BHN's voice mail service. Not sure how a standard fax machine would answer an incoming fax if also using BHN's VM service.



My parents want to switch over the BH phone service and use their fax machine on a daily basis. I just wanted to make sure that faxes will continue to work.


----------



## HDOrlando

Who here gets The Orlando Sentinel or Florida Today?


We need extra eyes for those notices since Nayan is ending her Florida Today subscription.


Please let me know.


The best thing would be BHN posting them online like Time Warner Cable does so we do not have to look in the paper.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21727614
> 
> 
> Who here gets The Orlando Sentinel or Florida Today?
> 
> 
> We need extra eyes for those notices since Nayan is ending her Florida Today subscription.
> 
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> 
> The best thing would be BHN posting them online like Time Warner Cable does so we do not have to look in the paper.



funny that you mention that seems that TWC forgot to post their notices for march 1st and march 2nd in the North East.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It's possible they posted it early in the month.


The picking on the deals are getting thin so were unlikely to see big goodies anymore anyway.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


NESN HD launched on time in Bakersfield. This means there is likely to be no complications on March 23 when it will launch on BHN Orlando.


----------



## Hakemon

Wow so my DVR has been recording ALL day today, recording shows I never told it to record. Some shows were on my series manager, but I had them all set to be NEW shows only, and it recorded all the re-runs..


It's literally 4 pages of shows whereas this morning there was only one show on it.


This box sucks.. I'm returning it this Saturday and getting rid of digital cable.. I'll keep analog cable and the digital clear QAM channels. I'm done with a box a year.. Unbelievable.


If anything I'll get a Tivo once they are true-2-way compatible.


----------



## Hakemon

Better yet, does BHN have a Moxi?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Better yet, does BHN have a Moxi?



No. They only offer Samsung & Cisco boxes.


----------



## Hakemon

Eew. In that case I'll be canceling digital cable and going to road runner and analog cable. Even non dvr boxes I had troubles with.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Better yet, does BHN have a Moxi?



in case you are wondering, the Moxi referenced in my signature is the now discontinued retail model.


----------



## Hakemon

Oh ok.


The whole dvr thing here has me feeling like bright house thinks I'm making this stuff up. I mean, I would too if I was on there end, but it's really got a life of its own, recording the wrong shows or some show I never even heard of. It's gotten to become a daily thing. I used to at my previous job as a cable agent, see what was scheduled and what action caused a recording to take place.


Usually if something like this happened, we just zapped the box essentially resetting it like new. But that hasn't even been done yet. I don't care though. This box runs ocrap, I'm sorry, ocap. It's a very slow ui that can take 3 seconds to respond to the remote sometimes.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Could any of you here with road runner lightning or road runner turbo share your experience with these services? Are they really that much faster? I mainly do a lot of online gaming, video streaming and general downloading.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## Nayan

I've had RR since the day it was available in my area. I am an online gamer and stream movies and I've never had an issue, the speed is okay but it depends where you are as to how fast you'll go. Where I live I am at 'the end of the line' in cable speak, so I never get the full speed. I do not get FPS drops though in any game I play and I always get my streaming in HD.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21739493
> 
> 
> Could any of you here with road runner lightning or road runner turbo share your experience with these services? Are they really that much faster? I mainly do a lot of online gaming, video streaming and general downloading.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



i've had lightning for a few months. my download speed averages around 38 mb and my upload is around 4.5 mb.


----------



## xxfury2xx

The main reason for considering turbo and lightning is that my parents also like to stream video and download stuff. So if we both try and do something at the same time, which is often, things seriously start to slow down.


----------



## Sgooter

Is there a BHN price list available online for their various premium channels, equipment, etc.?

As an example, I'd like to examine a singular price list that shows the going rate for HBO or whole house DVR or ESPN3D.

In the past a singular, comprehensive price list was available, but I can't find one now.


----------



## Nayan

I know I'd love one too!


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21741683
> 
> 
> Is there a BHN price list available online for their various premium channels, equipment, etc.?
> 
> As an example, I'd like to examine a singular price list that shows the going rate for HBO or whole house DVR or ESPN3D.
> 
> In the past a singular, comprehensive price list was available, but I can't find one now.



How about this:

http://brighthouse.com/static/documents/CFL-RC1.pdf


----------



## Nayan

Oh thank you!!


----------



## HDOrlando

moraseski,


Thank you for the link.


The prices just keep going up. EHHH!!!!!


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21742818
> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> http://brighthouse.com/static/documents/CFL-RC1.pdf



Perfect - thank you!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21742979
> 
> 
> moraseski,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link.
> 
> 
> The prices just keep going up. EHHH!!!!!



Ugh! It kills me when I open my bill every month.


----------



## Hakemon

Crap I think I found out what was causing my cable box to record random shows. Which btw it's gotten bad, it nearly fills the hd every day now.


Most of the shows it records are channels I do have other shows set to record and in the description of these shows, like secrets of the fbi for example, it says "Dirty Jobs" literally in quotes. Well dirty jobs is in my series manager but not one man army.


It's a bug. It's seeing show names in the description and assuming these other shows are the right ones when it's wrong.


******** I need to bring the box in. Just zap it and reformat it. The box is clearly corrupt if no one else is having this problem. I know a certain bhn person can do this. It's a click of the mouse.. We've done this before when I had a cable box that had a corrupted system software. I don't care when it's done as long as its between 4am to 5pm. Just do it though as it will save a damn trip going to the ucf bhn store.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho9CvgfLFW8


----------



## iceturkee

hi kids, if i don't mash a contractors pea brain to smithereens, i decided to suplement my dtv by activiating my tivo premiere xl with cable. i can now afford to do this since the va is showering me with money and my first social security check arrives next month.


but my installation was a horror story. first, bhn wanted to charge me 40 dollars for someone to put a cable card in my box but i got that waived. they sent a contractor (never a good deal for me). clueless wasn't the word for him, it was inept. it took his supervisor, two tuning adapters, two cable cards and one brilliant customer to resolve the problem 4 hours later. the idiot contractor forgot to remove the trap from the pole. i got a months free cable out of it but bhn was not happy. i'm sorry but it is pretty darn lame when a customer has to resolve the problem. probably a good thing i'm geeky about this stuff or i might be demanding this idiot be fired!


----------



## jeepmatt

Orlando-

I sit and drool over your HD lineup every day. Here on the "full fiber-optic FIOS TV" network we're a good 60 HD channels behind you. It's amazing to watch your lineup grow almost every month. It's been almost 14 months since FIOS has added more than 1 HD at a time. Frustrating doesn't begin to describe it.


I know you guys use SDV, but do you still have analogs on your system? Just curious of your infrastructure and how you offer such an amazing lineup.


----------



## Nayan

I'm not Orlando, but yes we do still have all of the analog channels with almost all of their HD counterparts. I personally thought about switching to FIOS but they never did make it to my neck of the woods and by what you've said maybe it's a good thing







.


Brighthouse/Time Warner has been very good to us here in Central Florida and beside a couple channels like HDNet and NFL Network we pretty much have everything available in HD.


----------



## Spiderman865




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeepmatt* /forum/post/21746074
> 
> 
> orlando-
> 
> i sit and drool over your hd lineup every day. Here on the "full fiber-optic fios tv" network we're a good 60 hd channels behind you. It's amazing to watch your lineup grow almost every month. It's been almost 14 months since fios has added more than 1 hd at a time. Frustrating doesn't begin to describe it.
> 
> 
> I know you guys use sdv, but do you still have analogs on your system? Just curious of your infrastructure and how you offer such an amazing lineup.



+1.


----------



## HDOrlando

That is what I always tell people. The HD Lineup here is outstanding.


Like Nayan says, outside of NFL Network, HDNet and lack of Starz HD Channels, we have a great lineup.


In addition, those 3 holes all have a shot to get plugged this year.


It is great to get HD every month and we will have gotten 15 HD channels by the end of the first quarter this year. I love it!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21747699
> 
> 
> That is what I always tell people. The HD Lineup here is outstanding.
> 
> 
> Like Nayan says, outside of NFL Network, HDNet and lack of Starz HD Channels, we have a great lineup.
> 
> 
> In addition, those 3 holes all have a shot to get plugged this year.
> 
> 
> It is great to get HD every month and we will have gotten 15 HD channels by the end of the first quarter this year. I love it!




after watching mpeg4 on directv since mid november, it about hurt my eyes to watch cable tuesday night. the pq just isn't even close.


it depends on what you prefer quality vs quantity. i've always liked quality myself. but dtv doesn't have several hd channels cable does. so i decided to supplement.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


How big of a difference would you say it really is?


BTW: Congrats on getting Tru TV HD a year after us.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21748663
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> How big of a difference would you say it really is?
> 
> 
> BTW: Congrats on getting Tru TV HD a year after us.



not sure what bhn is using but everything on dtv is mpeg 4. just imagine all of your bhn channels being as clear and stunning as your league pass channels. that is essentially the major difference. mpeg 4 is really noticeable during live sporting events.


and just an fyi, dtv had tru hd last year part time for the basketball tourney. we just got it full time.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I just do not really see the difference when I look at my League Pass HD and other HD

channels.


I know they had it part-time last year but have watched it ever since BHN got it Full-time.


"Hardcore Pawn" and "Lizard Lick Towing" are my favorites.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21749015
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> I just do not really see the difference when I look at my League Pass HD and other HD
> 
> channels.
> 
> 
> I know they had it part-time last year but have watched it ever since BHN got it Full-time.
> 
> 
> "Hardcore Pawn" and "Lizard Lick Towing" are my favorites.




there is a considerable difference. you might have to do a side by side with comparable equipment.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I might just have too one day then but cannot see myself ever leaving BHN.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21739382
> 
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> 
> The whole dvr thing here has me feeling like bright house thinks I'm making this stuff up. I mean, I would too if I was on there end, but it's really got a life of its own, recording the wrong shows or some show I never even heard of. It's gotten to become a daily thing. I used to at my previous job as a cable agent, see what was scheduled and what action caused a recording to take place.
> 
> 
> Usually if something like this happened, we just zapped the box essentially resetting it like new. But that hasn't even been done yet. I don't care though. This box runs ocrap, I'm sorry, ocap. It's a very slow ui that can take 3 seconds to respond to the remote sometimes.



Hakemon you need to contact me via pm if you continue to have problems. I can't follow this thread easily because it's HUGE and despite my request to have them add a cable forum here by provider we don't have many choices. I'll be happy to help you with this...


----------



## moraseski

I was wondering if any of you are seeing this problem. I have Mythbusters set to record new episodes. My DVR currently has about 15 of them set up to record starting on Sunday. None of them say new and they all have the same description. I tried to delete the series and re-enter it but the same thing happens.


Jim


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21753545
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you are seeing this problem. I have Mythbusters set to record new episodes. My DVR currently has about 15 of them set up to record starting on Sunday. None of them say new and they all have the same description. I tried to delete the series and re-enter it but the same thing happens.
> 
> 
> Jim



Did you use the 'record with options' option? If not, the boxes love to record Mythbusters as many times as they can, along with any other shows they find fascinating







. Use the 'record with options' to choose the time you want to record it at and that should take care of it.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21753702
> 
> 
> Did you use the 'record with options' option? If not, the boxes love to record Mythbusters as many times as they can, along with any other shows they find fascinating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Use the 'record with options' to choose the time you want to record it at and that should take care of it.



This is the SAME problem my Cisco DVR has.


And I was called crazy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho9CvgfLFW8


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21753702
> 
> 
> Did you use the 'record with options' option? If not, the boxes love to record Mythbusters as many times as they can, along with any other shows they find fascinating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Use the 'record with options' to choose the time you want to record it at and that should take care of it.



I have it set to only record new episodes. These are not marked as new in the guide. In the past when I have seen this happen, after it records the show isn't even the one that was supposed to record.


----------



## Hakemon

Me too. I just really wished I wasn't pushed off as something who either lied, or just assume the box is the program.


It's really a bug in the software.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21754861
> 
> 
> Me too. I just really wished I wasn't pushed off as something who either lied, or just assume the box is the program.
> 
> 
> It's really a bug in the software.



Actually no it isn't. We don't make the guide data. If the data comes to us and says it is one thing when in fact it's another there isn't much we can about it. I realize that doesn't make it easier on you but guide data is probably one of the hardest things to maintain correctly. In situations where the data is incorrect we do report it and correct as needed but some stuff does slip through nonetheless.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21754891
> 
> 
> Actually no it isn't. We don't make the guide data. If the data comes to us and says it is one thing when in fact it's another there isn't much we can about it. I realize that doesn't make it easier on you but guide data is probably one of the hardest things to maintain correctly. In situations where the data is incorrect we do report it and correct as needed but some stuff does slip through nonetheless.



To happen every day almost? No, I don't believe it's guide data.


If it was guide data, then you'd see it scheduled in the guide, these never show up as scheduled.


Besides, to be nearly an everyday occurrence tells me this is a serious flaw that must be looked into no matter what. Not only that, but to record random TV shows I've never even heard of, definitely a flaw in the software.


Sorry, but I'm not returning this box, I should have to, nor waste anymore of my time for a tech to swap it. It's all SOFTWARE.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21753824
> 
> 
> This is the SAME problem my Cisco DVR has.
> 
> 
> And I was called crazy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho9CvgfLFW8



Not exactly. I actually want the box to record NEW episodes of Mythbusters. It is now recording all. These shows are in TVGuide as repeats. So, my problem is probably bad guide data. I wish we could contact them and tell them of problems in the guide.


Your problem is that you are given that "special" box - the one that has been in the Twilight Zone for the last few years. It does the opposite of everything you want.










Jim


----------



## Adios

Since we are discussing the guide, I have noticed it contains inaccuracies that will trigger the DVR to record shows that should not be recorded, as well as, not recording shows.


I usually record only NEW shows. So as long as the guide tags a show as new a recording occurs. However, I have noticed for many BBC America shows are not tagged as new and instead reflect the air date that occurred in Britain.


And yes Mythbuster recordings just went crazy on me even though my options are set to new shows only. Dirty Jobs is another that records randomly for some reason. Lately, the DVR indicates that Dirty Jobs will record at 12 noon and I get some FBI Show.


I am not disagreeing with Hakemon, since I have seen some weird anomolies with recording shows. However, I do not get level of craziness that he seems to have.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adios* /forum/post/21755624
> 
> 
> Since we are discussing the guide, I have noticed it contains inaccuracies that will trigger the DVR to record shows that should not be recorded, as well as, not recording shows.
> 
> 
> I usually record only NEW shows. So as long as the guide tags a show as new a recording occurs. However, I have noticed for many BBC America shows are not tagged as new and instead reflect the air date that occurred in Britain.
> 
> 
> And yes Mythbuster recordings just went crazy on me even though my options are set to new shows only. Dirty Jobs is another that records randomly for some reason. Lately, the DVR indicates that Dirty Jobs will record at 12 noon and I get some FBI Show.
> 
> 
> I am not disagreeing with Hakemon, since I have seen some weird anomolies with recording shows. However, I do not get level of craziness that he seems to have.



And I have programs on SYFY like Merlin and Lost Girl that do not show as new even though they are first run.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21754933
> 
> 
> To happen every day almost? No, I don't believe it's guide data.
> 
> 
> If it was guide data, then you'd see it scheduled in the guide, these never show up as scheduled.
> 
> 
> Besides, to be nearly an everyday occurrence tells me this is a serious flaw that must be looked into no matter what. Not only that, but to record random TV shows I've never even heard of, definitely a flaw in the software.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not returning this box, I should have to, nor waste anymore of my time for a tech to swap it. It's all SOFTWARE.



No it doesn't to be honest with you. I have offered to swap his box to which he has declined. The offer stands when he is ready to take that step.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21755629
> 
> 
> And I have programs on SYFY like Merlin and Lost Girl that do not show as new even though they are first run.



Have you had any issues recording Merlin? It has recorded fine for me this season. I would die if I missed an episode!!!


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21757819
> 
> 
> Have you had any issues recording Merlin? It has recorded fine for me this season. I would die if I missed an episode!!!



No, but it doesn't record if I have new episodes only. I just let it record all episodes. Seems like SYFY has a problem with the new/repeat flag.


Jim


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Merlin and Lost Girl have the same issue as BBC America shows in that they may be first run in the US but they aired earlier in England and Canada respectively. Regardless US dvrs shouldn't be showing non-US airdates anyway.


Also, it seems that shows have 2 types of Guide data. A generic show description and a more detailed episode specific description including the NEW flag.


If a show is seen in the Guide schedule with the generic description, your dvr will set to record it regardless if it doesn't have a NEW flag. If it later updates the guide with more accurate episode description it will not go back and remove the recording.


Same thing happens when a show is on the schedule - Dirty Jobs Discovery Monday 1pm - show is set to record. Later before airing a guide update occurs and now it's - Sons of Guns Discovery Monday 1pm. The dvr does not remove the previously made recording and even still lists it as Dirty Jobs in the schedule.


They really need to re-process the schedule on guide updates. This is pretty basic thought process stuff that it's kind of sad their programmers can't seem to do.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Here's another stupid dvr thing that's happening to me right now and it's happened once before.


I have 1 series recording that's being record twice at the same time on the same channel right now using both tuners. Luckily I can cancel one, but how does that happen.... oh that's right navigator programmers.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21755882
> 
> 
> No it doesn't to be honest with you. I have offered to swap his box to which he has declined. The offer stands when he is ready to take that step.



You don't understand, I can't go to UCF anymore to swap it out. I'm embarrassed to go there anymore since I busted my rear bumper on my Chevy over trying to parallel park there. It's high in traffic during the day, impatient drivers, and it cost money on top of that, to park. Not much money mind you, but I generally don't have change.


Now I could have a tech come out, but why bother with that? I would rather a tech come out if it's something more advanced like the RF issue I had, which was fixed and I'm still grateful for that. But this is something silly. Why not just reformat/reset the box? I know it can be done, I've done it countless times in the past. It probably will fix it, and will save a LOT of time.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21758279
> 
> 
> Merlin and Lost Girl have the same issue as BBC America shows in that they may be first run in the US but they aired earlier in England and Canada respectively. Regardless US dvrs shouldn't be showing non-US airdates anyway.
> 
> 
> Also, it seems that shows have 2 types of Guide data. A generic show description and a more detailed episode specific description including the NEW flag.
> 
> 
> If a show is seen in the Guide schedule with the generic description, your dvr will set to record it regardless if it doesn't have a NEW flag. If it later updates the guide with more accurate episode description it will not go back and remove the recording.
> 
> 
> Same thing happens when a show is on the schedule - Dirty Jobs Discovery Monday 1pm - show is set to record. Later before airing a guide update occurs and now it's - Sons of Guns Discovery Monday 1pm. The dvr does not remove the previously made recording and even still lists it as Dirty Jobs in the schedule.
> 
> 
> They really need to re-process the schedule on guide updates. This is pretty basic thought process stuff that it's kind of sad their programmers can't seem to do.



Your observations, I wonder if this is the problem I'm having, causing all these seriously odd recordings on my DVR, shows of which I never even heard of..


Once again points to badly programmed DVR software. While the guide may be partially to blame, the DVR software should do better. I know more about OCAP than I share. I used to program it while at another cable company. While I dislike OCAP with a passion, it can do better. It's just a platform, not what it can and can't do.. Like any operating system it can do what you want it to, but the question is weather people can program for it. With OCAP it's more weather you know JavaScript, whereas on other platform it was C programming language (at leas that's how I understand other platforms worked).


----------



## Hakemon

Side question, is there any way to make the cable box have a sleep timer?


The TV I am using on my cable box is actually a vacuum tube TV, and it sadly uses a lot of power, and recently I have been falling asleep with the TV on and have been told by my Dad, that if I leave the TV on one more time, the cable box will be taken away and returned to BHN. Understandable, as tube TV's use a lot more energy than Solid State TV's. Thing is though, can these TV's support a sleep timer on the AC outlet on them? I use the built in AC outlet on the TV to turn the old TV on and off by remote, but I was hoping for a sleep timer on it.


----------



## Dah Finstah

The DVR in our bedroom has that feature - use it all the time.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21759389
> 
> 
> Side question, is there any way to make the cable box have a sleep timer?
> 
> 
> The TV I am using on my cable box is actually a vacuum tube TV, and it sadly uses a lot of power, and recently I have been falling asleep with the TV on and have been told by my Dad, that if I leave the TV on one more time, the cable box will be taken away and returned to BHN. Understandable, as tube TV's use a lot more energy than Solid State TV's. Thing is though, can these TV's support a sleep timer on the AC outlet on them? I use the built in AC outlet on the TV to turn the old TV on and off by remote, but I was hoping for a sleep timer on it.



Do you have your TV plugged into the box itself? If not, do so if you can, then go into the menu and use the sleep timer and it will turn both the box and TV off.


----------



## Hakemon

Indeed I do have the tv plugged into the box. Wasn't aware it had a sleep timer feature


----------



## Hakemon

The box is doing it again. It scheduled to record 2 episodes of suns of guns. Not only is that not in my list, I purposely removed the remote batteries.


Is there seriously no way to have the box show HOW something was scheduled? Cause if not I will contend my remote manager must be getting hacked.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21763964
> 
> 
> The box is doing it again. It scheduled to record 2 episodes of suns of guns. Not only is that not in my list, I purposely removed the remote batteries.
> 
> 
> Is there seriously no way to have the box show HOW something was scheduled? Cause if not I will contend my remote manager must be getting hacked.



The same thing happened to me this afternoon. Do you have Mythbusters in your series manager list? 'Cause what happened was that there were originally two episodes of Mythbusters scheduled to record, but sometime after the recordings were scheduled the guide data was updated and Discovery changed those two Mythbusters airings to Sons of Guns. Methinks this is a software bug as it doesn't seem to properly reflect changes to scheduled recordings when guide data changes.


----------



## Hakemon

Yes, in fact I do have Mythbusters, and it in error recorded two of them this morning, as they were not new but the box was scheduled to record only new shows.


I don't care if it's a program guide problem, fact is the box should be smart enough to determine a show change. It has the CPU power to do it.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21764504
> 
> 
> Yes, in fact I do have Mythbusters, and it in error recorded two of them this morning, as they were not new but the box was scheduled to record only new shows.
> 
> 
> I don't care if it's a program guide problem, fact is the box should be smart enough to determine a show change. It has the CPU power to do it.



Exactly my same setup and situation. It's totally a software design problem/oversight. Just like how the two Mythbusters reruns were recorded--even when a series is set to only record new episodes, if an airing has a generic show description or no description at all, it'll be recorded regardless.


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, so then BHN claiming Program Guide fault is just laziness. Instead they should invest in smarter DVR software designer. Obviously if I get another box it's not going to fix.


----------



## Nayan

I just looked at my scheduled recordings and now my box thinks everything new is fabulous and has scheduled everything new to be recorded many times this week. Mine has never done that before so somebody did something to the software.


----------



## Hakemon

BHNtechXpert, now do you believe me? There is something seriously wrong here.


A box swap isn't going to fix this. Instead of explaining how I need to swap the box, why not get a engineer to look at this.


We can't be expected to return boxes every time a glitch is occurred.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21764844
> 
> 
> I just looked at my scheduled recordings and now my box thinks everything new is fabulous and has scheduled everything new to be recorded many times this week. Mine has never done that before so somebody did something to the software.



Do you guys have the same box and version of the software? Knowing that would go a long way toward convincing BH that they have a potential hardware/software compatibility issue or just a software issue (if you have different boxes). I have not had any of the issues you guys are seeing. I have an old SA 8300HD. If forget how to go get the software version. I can look that up if someone knows how.


----------



## Hakemon

I have a feeling it's a MDN vs OCAP thing (do the SA boxes still use MDN?)


I use a Cisco HD DVR that uses OCAP. Exactly model I don't know at the moment.


----------



## Maya68

That is very possible. I have Mystro Digital Navigator (MDN) on the 8300.


----------



## Nayan

I have OCAP on my Cisco Explorer 8642HDC.


----------



## Nayan

The weird thing is I do all my recording manually. Take Ax Men, on tonight at 9 p.m. I used the guide and chose to record at 9. Now it's recording at 9, 2 and every day this week that's it's new. I don't have anything in my series manager because it would never record anything there. Now I have everything at every times it's on.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21764921
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it's a MDN vs OCAP thing (do the SA boxes still use MDN?)
> 
> 
> I use a Cisco HD DVR that uses OCAP. Exactly model I don't know at the moment.



My current DVR is a Samsung H3272 running OCAP Navigator 4.1.0.6. Up until last November I had an SA 8300 (SD only) running MDN, which I swapped for the Samsung box when I *finally* got an HDTV. MDN never had these recording issues when I used it, so it looks to be an OCAP only issue.


----------



## Hakemon

It wouldn't surprise me. OCAP has always been pretty poor.


Just right now it keeps recording this 2012 apocolypse show because the epieosde title is MythBusters. I mean come on, the show is called MythBusters. It shouldn't be recording the show because the episode is called MythBusters, it should match the show name at least.


I would like to see this fixed though, the Cisco box has the biggest hard drive I have seen so far.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Other question is why are we so far behind other markets regarding Navigator versions? Other places have 5.x versions. Often we seem to be at least 6 months if not more behind.


----------



## heyitsme

Mine did the same exact thing, recorded the 2012 thing because of Mythbusters in the episode title. I also got a rogue FBI program the other day. I feel like there must have been some subtle change in the software for finding which programs to record. BTW I have a Samsung box.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21766287
> 
> 
> Other question is why are we so far behind other markets regarding Navigator versions? Other places have 5.x versions. Often we seem to be at least 6 months if not more behind.



This is both good and bad. I remember someone from BH saying that they like to have the bugs worked out by other divisions (Time-Warner) before they roll it out here. Just look in the national TW forum for all the horror stories for different versions that then had to be patched with another update, etc.


Jim


----------



## Maya68

It's pretty obvious Hakemon was right. At least 3 people on this forum are having the same issue. BH needs to stop depending on other divisions and step up to fix the issue their customers are having.


----------



## Nayan

It's pretty ridiculous that our boxes are now recording the same shows multiple times a week for no reason. Even if I delete the other recordings they still pop up and it's causing conflicts. Ugh







.


----------



## dsinger

My Tivo Premiere isn't having any problems.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21766558
> 
> 
> It's pretty ridiculous that our boxes are now recording the same shows multiple times a week for no reason. Even if I delete the other recordings they still pop up and it's causing conflicts. Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I am having the same mutilple recording of shows even though it is listed in series manager to record at a specific day / time. Annoying because I choose that time to keep it conflicting and bumping out other shows.


This IS a software bug that has started in the last few weeks for me. Considering how much $ I shell out for my DVR service you would think they could afford a decent software coder on staff.


----------



## Nayan

Yep, the cost just went up and it's a huge hit to the wallet. I bet we got some kind of software upgrade and it's wreaking havoc on certain boxes since it seems those of us with the Cisco's are having the issue while the old 8300's are fine.


----------



## xxfury2xx

All cable boxes provided by ALL cable companies suck, no matter where you go. It's simple, really. They (cable providers) want something that is as cheap as possible so that they can make money on renting them out, and the companies who make these cable boxes deliver in spades. It's why they suck so hard and won't be getting better anytime soon.


Personally, I can't wait until I can build my own HTPC and stick a cable card tuner in it so I can kiss this cable box crap goodbye once and for all. I used to want to keep the boxes so I could access the free VOD provided by bright house, but now that there are so many options online (that are both free and legal) it simply isn't a factor anymore.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21766449
> 
> 
> This is both good and bad. I remember someone from BH saying that they like to have the bugs worked out by other divisions (Time-Warner) before they roll it out here. Just look in the national TW forum for all the horror stories for different versions that then had to be patched with another update, etc.
> 
> 
> Jim



Problem is, BHN doesn't seem to skip the bad updates, they just update to them 6 months after everyone else. At least when we've had problems in the past, I've done Google searches and found that the issues were know and subsequently fixed with a later update, yet BHN still updated to the bad version. Maybe they're being smarter more recently, but I kind of doubt that due to lack of evidence.


----------



## Nayan

Okay, I am now considering switching my box from a DVR to a plain HD one. Does anyone have one of these? Make and model? Can you still do look-back with it?


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone heard anything about a BHN-WKMG settlement?


I know it will not get pulled but it will give us something to discuss HD wise/month to month deals.


----------



## Nayan

Actually no. I haven't seen any 'doom and gloom' messages on the channel, in the papers or anything so maybe they did make a deal?


----------



## HDOrlando

Or maybe they are just close to a deal.


No one expected it to be pulled but am glad the scare tactics are not there this time.


I will not be watching CBS except for March Madness until football this fall.


----------



## Hakemon

I'm thinking about ditching boxes all together.


BHN can see less of my cash, essentially when BHN gets defensive over their software.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, I am now considering switching my box from a DVR to a plain HD one. Does anyone have one of these? Make and model? Can you still do look-back with it?



I have an SA 4250 HDC (non DVR) and it does "Start Over". I would assume it does the look back also.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21767715
> 
> 
> Okay, I am now considering switching my box from a DVR to a plain HD one. Does anyone have one of these? Make and model? Can you still do look-back with it?



In addition to a Samsung DVR I also have a Samsung H3362 (HD converter). Basically it can do everything except DVR functionality as it lacks a hard drive and eSATA port. You can still do VOD, Start Over and Look Back with it.


----------



## Nayan

Awesome! Thanks for the replies







.


----------



## allowiches

I find it amusing that this is one of many times WE have had to do the diagnosing of software problems at BHN. Usually starts with one of us reporting a problem. BHN says trade in your box. Then they get really defensive saying that we are nuts. Then we discuss it here and over a couple of days we can accurately describe the symptoms. BHN then goes mute. This recently happened when their system clock was off by a minute and screwed up all of the recordings. And I remember when the Samsung boxes went all to hell a couple of years ago. Maybe we can convince BHN to hire Hakemon to be our personal software engineer. We debug and he fixes!


----------



## obie_fl

Been procrastinating turning my 8300s in for new Ciscos... you people aren't helping.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/21772061
> 
> 
> Been procrastinating turning my 8300s in for new Ciscos... you people aren't helping.



LOL! Sorry about that







. The Cisco's themselves are a really good box, just for right now they are having a software issue. Mine just started while a few have had issues for awhile now. I would still recommend them just keep an eye on you're recordings.


----------



## Nayan

Speaking of the WKMG/BH deal, it seems Suddenlink and AMC are going at it with one day left 'til AMC will be off their system. Losing WKMG wouldn't be a huge deal for me but losing something like AMC and Walking Dead would be a really hard one, especially with the season finale next week. I feel for the Dead fans







.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21772229
> 
> 
> I feel for the Dead fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have become quite proficient at getting shows off of torrent sites and burning them to DVD when the DVR fails.


----------



## voltaire10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21767383
> 
> 
> All cable boxes provided by ALL cable companies suck, no matter where you go. It's simple, really. They (cable providers) want something that is as cheap as possible so that they can make money on renting them out, and the companies who make these cable boxes deliver in spades. It's why they suck so hard and won't be getting better anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Personally, I can't wait until I can build my own HTPC and stick a cable card tuner in it so I can kiss this cable box crap goodbye once and for all. I used to want to keep the boxes so I could access the free VOD provided by bright house, but now that there are so many options online (that are both free and legal) it simply isn't a factor anymore.



Coming from the HTPC camp with a Ceton InfiniTV, I can say that I have no issues with multiple recordings, and Media Center 7 does a great job if, for any reason, a recording is missed (which is rare for me b/c I leave the PC on all of the time). For those of you pondering ditching the dvr, the InfiniTV 4 is now $199, which is half the price I paid a year and a half ago. I haven't looked back, and I don't miss VOD...I'm pretty proactive with Series scheduling and combing through the guide for movies worth recording. MC7 loads guide data for 10 days out. The only issue was with the install itself...BHN techs knew very little about Cablecard and nothing about the tuner card at the time. Hopefully that has improved some. I think I pay $3.99/month for the tuning adapter required for SDV channels...I've heard some people have gotten them to waive that charge for a year. I'm happy to answer any questions anyone on the forum may have.


Jason


----------



## Hakemon

So where is this bhn representative now, now that I backed up the statement of that I'm not the only one with this issue.


It was originally that I was the only one reporting it and that it must be me. Now that I have shown many more are with the issue, he walks away and hasn't come back. I still refuse to return my box because of a bhn screwup that they can't own up too.


----------



## the64gto

I must be lucky???







I have a Sam 3260, SA 8600HD and a Cisco 8640HDC that so far are operating without issue. The 8600HD I lost track of when I got it, 5+ years ago but still clunks along.


----------



## Hakemon

You may not be recording the same shows as us. It seems to have an odd trigger.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


i would go nuts if I lost AMC especially if "Breaking Bad" was in the middle of their season.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21774090
> 
> 
> You may not be recording the same shows as us. It seems to have an odd trigger.



Well give me one of your most offending shows that you record and I will try it on both of my drv's







Might help if you tell me your setup i.e. new only, day of week etc.


----------



## Hakemon

This was kinda established in the previous posts not that long ago. It appears to be tied to Mythbusters, and telling the box to only record New shows.. But that's just one common indicator found. There may be others, and I do have a hefty list, as seen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho9CvgfLFW8 


At least I think I show my series manager, Youtube is streaming so slow right now here I can't even skip through the video.


----------



## the64gto

I'll try that along with pawn stars and see what happens. Your link to youtube ran normal speed for me. ( I have 10mb service)


----------



## Hakemon

I have 10mbps service too.. Oddly in speed tests it's always fine, but a youtube speed test always falls through.


I think a router in my path is faulty. Not my router, as I even tried directly into the modem on multiple computers, especially my workstation.


----------



## Nayan

For the record, my box just loves Hoarders, every episode. The problem is it's not recording the whole episodes, only about 30-40 minutes of it. It also likes Alcatraz since it has that set twice as well.


----------



## Hakemon

Now those shows mine never records. Though I haven't checked the box today.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

There's a reason why most of my recordings are done manually only a handful are series recordings.


----------



## wsondermann

I'll say this about the recording bugs: BH has nothing to do with the development of the software, so to be fair there's not much they can do, save for pushing updates and patches. ODN development is done in-house by Time Warner Cable, so you should direct your complaints here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/north.../feedback.html . So basically TWC does all the coding, BH just pushes out the updates.


Currently BH is running ODN 4.1.0_6, but I noticed that 5.0.0_6 looks to be up on the applications list, it's just not loaded on the boxes yet (it's listed in the H/W diags pages). I did some hunting around and I have no idea if this update fixes the recording issues, but feedback from others who've gotten it say it performs a bit better. And it paves the way for this cloud-based search thing: http://www.timewarnercable.com/north...cedsearch.html . But recording fixes? Guess we'll have to find out.


----------



## kevin120

Here is a run down of whats going on over at TWC programming wise:


No Playboy HD did not launch as scheduled


Disney Jr. HD Might be in jeapordy as Buffalo and Rochester NY have removed it from their legal notices.


Nothing really going on other than:


Gunnison/Telluride Colorado are offering the MLB Extra Innings Package for the first time this year (1 Whole new QAM added to both systems that contains all 14 SD channels) showed up on their channel online lineup yesterday


Grundy/Keen Mountain still does not have VOD yet after it was announced for them to go live on or about March 7th 2012.


Fearnet Being added to most SDV systems but must have Movie Pass tier for your area to get the SD linear feed


Some analog removes:


Nebraska:

NET2 moving to 97 and staying on same channel but will be digital only in certain towns


Texas:

Soapnet being moved to digital in systems that still have it on analog.


Maine:

Soapnet being moved to digital in systems that still have it on analog


NY:

Soapnet being moved to digital in systems that still have it on analog


NYC:

Food Network

TV Guide


both are moving to digital only in the NYC metro area TWC systems


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21775016
> 
> 
> There's a reason why most of my recordings are done manually only a handful are series recordings.



I do that too and have nothing in my series recordings. That's why it's so odd. I manually selected Hoarders, which was on Monday at 9. It did not record the whole show but it is scheduled to record numerous times this week. I chose for it to record only on Monday, the new one and not all of them.


----------



## Nayan

Posting early so I don't forget:


April 5th through the 15th will be the free preview for MLB Extra Innings.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Not a lot happening especially with what is left on the deals.


Disney JR. HD might be delayed for us. We will see what happens.


Thanks for passing this along.


----------



## allowiches

Nayan,


Please post that again in April. I always miss the free previews until the last day.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21778317
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Please post that again in April. I always miss the free previews until the last day.



I do too so don't feel bad! I'll post it again when it's time







.


----------



## Maya68

ESPN3 is unwatchable at my house. Anyone else having issues?


Edit: About two seconds after I posted this, video quality went up to 100% - weird.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21776090
> 
> 
> I do that too and have nothing in my series recordings. That's why it's so odd. I manually selected Hoarders, which was on Monday at 9. It did not record the whole show but it is scheduled to record numerous times this week. I chose for it to record only on Monday, the new one and not all of them.



That's weird for a manual recording. Sure you didn't accidentally slip and select Series Record? I often use Record Show with Options and Record Series is the next option on the list. I think I accidentally did a series recording myself before. I know with the sluggish menus sometimes on my 8300HDC, it can cause the wrong menu item to be selected if I over-compensate with an extra button press.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Nice to know about the EI Free Preview.


I'll probably watch some games.


Thanks!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21779627
> 
> 
> That's weird for a manual recording. Sure you didn't accidentally slip and select Series Record? I often use Record Show with Options and Record Series is the next option on the list. I think I accidentally did a series recording myself before. I know with the sluggish menus sometimes on my 8300HDC, it can cause the wrong menu item to be selected if I over-compensate with an extra button press.



I really wish it was user-error but sadly it's not. I check the box daily since it's been happening and nothing in Series Record but Hoarders is still showing up and I have a box full of Pawn Stars which I did not choose to record. So something is seriously wrong here!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21779627
> 
> 
> That's weird for a manual recording. Sure you didn't accidentally slip and select Series Record? I often use Record Show with Options and Record Series is the next option on the list. I think I accidentally did a series recording myself before. I know with the sluggish menus sometimes on my 8300HDC, it can cause the wrong menu item to be selected if I over-compensate with an extra button press.



Kevin, From what I have gathered here it looks like there are multiple issues going on.


1: If a show is scheduled to record at say 2pm either manually or by series and the station changes what is on and the guide is updated the DVR will still record at 2pm. In other words changes to the guide do not update the recoding schedule.


2:Series manager is taking the name of the show and if that word is anywhere in the description of any show it will record that show.


3:Shows in series manager marked to record at specific times only or new only will record multiples instances of that show and bump others off the schedule. I am having that problem with "The Soup" (Specific time) and "Chopped" (New only).


4:Manually choosing to record a show end up marking the show to record all instances as if it was placed into the series manager. Series manager is empty. Deleting the shows doesn't help. They come back.


There may be other issues that haven't been diagnosed (By AVS members, not BHN techs I might add). We'll see. Where the heck is that BHN tech guy? Maybe he can get some action on this.


----------



## rhinodad

I suppose I've been lucky with the Samsung WHDVR boxes. The only issue I've had (sporadically) is that a series set up to record new only will record all episodes. The fix is to delete the series and set it up again.


BHNtechXpert is very active on this board: http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/brighthouse 

There's also a private area there which seems to help a lot of folks getting individual issues resolved: http://www.broadbandreports.com/foru...A-Direct-Forum


----------



## Nayan

Now my box is totally messed up







. I deleted all of the shows that I didn't want recorded and that went okay. Now my guide is stuck on today. I was looking ahead to Saturday and while the data itself changed, the date did not and when I exited the guide all the shows I just deleted came back







. I am just over this sh!t.


----------



## Sgooter

Nayan,

What cable box are you using?


----------



## Nayan

I've got the Cisco 8642HDC. Whatever they've done software -wise has really messed up the box as a whole.


----------



## Sgooter

Hmm...I'm on the beach side and using two of the same Cisco box as yours, and haven't had any of these problems so far. I hesitate to ask this, but have you tried re-booting it?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21781811
> 
> 
> Hmm...I'm on the beach side and using two of the same Cisco box as yours, and haven't had any of these problems so far. I hesitate to ask this, but have you tried re-booting it?



Oh yeah, that's the first thing I do when it loses it's mind. Sadly it didn't fix the issue. I have all the issues Allowiches listed plus the issue that it's not recording the entire show I select. For instance, Hoarders runs an hour and it only recorded 39 minutes of it. I had nothing else scheduled for that day and no power outages. The record light was on for the full hour but it only got 39 minutes. So something is really wrong somewhere.


Now my box has decided to record everything with 'pawn' and 'star' in the name. I think I'm gonna grab a non-DVR box when I head that way tomorrow. This is maddening.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, From what I have gathered here it looks like there are multiple issues going on.
> 
> 
> 1: If a show is scheduled to record at say 2pm either manually or by series and the station changes what is on and the guide is updated the DVR will still record at 2pm. In other words changes to the guide do not update the recoding schedule.
> 
> 
> 2:Series manager is taking the name of the show and if that word is anywhere in the description of any show it will record that show.
> 
> 
> 3:Shows in series manager marked to record at specific times only or new only will record multiples instances of that show and bump others off the schedule. I am having that problem with "The Soup" (Specific time) and "Chopped" (New only).
> 
> 
> 4:Manually choosing to record a show end up marking the show to record all instances as if it was placed into the series manager. Series manager is empty. Deleting the shows doesn't help. They come back.
> 
> 
> There may be other issues that haven't been diagnosed (By AVS members, not BHN techs I might add). We'll see. Where the heck is that BHN tech guy? Maybe he can get some action on this.



To add to this description, it only seems to happen with OCAP boxes, not MDN.


This is an excellent bug report! As a software engineer, I can tell you that I wish the ones I work on were this detailed!!! There is no excuse for not getting this fixed ASAP! BHN should give you guys some sort of credit for not being able to use your DVRs as advertised. I'm beginning to get angry at this and I dont even have one of these DVRs!!!


----------



## Hakemon

For once I can say I'm glad.


Not because of the issue, but because I'm finally NOT the only one with an issue.


----------



## Hakemon

I sent a PM to the BHN tech guy. Hopefully we get an answer on this that isn't a "you're the only one" or "swap the box" response. Seriously, if he can see my account like he has in the past, he can see just how many boxes I have swapped. This swap won't be a swap this time, but a return.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

The following is important. It wasn't posted here because it's impossible to deal with a 470 page thread....


TV] Time change reminder to our DVR customers...

Over the weekend we sprang forward one hour and along with changing your smoke detector battery those of you with DVR's who use the scheduling feature to record series programming may want to take a couple of minutes on to update your series recording times. The process is quick, simple and outlined below. This ensures that everything updates correctly (just in case) and you don't miss a single episode of your favorite programming.


Option 1


Go in and edit the series recording, change it to record all shows, and then change it back to just a specific air time and that will update the series recording time.


1. Press the List button on the remote control unit

2. Select Series Recordings

3. Select Series Manager

4. Select the Series you want to edit

5. Select Record Series Options

6. Select the Air Time Option and change to All Showings

7. Press the A button to save the changes, and let the set-top box save the changes

8. Select the Air Time Option again and change it back to the air time you want

9. Save your changes


Option 2


Delete the series recording and add it in again.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21784076
> 
> 
> For once I can say I'm glad.
> 
> 
> Not because of the issue, but because I'm finally NOT the only one with an issue.



Oh trust me you aren't the only one. I spent half the day deleting programs and the other half trying to get my guide to work properly. Even without having anything on the schedule it's still picking out random things to record. Did you know there's a show called Hardcore Pawn? Me either but my box would like to record it.


----------



## Nayan

I am getting more than enough DVR'd programming atm tyvm!


/cries


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21784401
> 
> 
> The following is important. It wasn't posted here because it's impossible to deal with a 470 page thread....
> 
> 
> TV] Time change reminder to our DVR customers...
> 
> Over the weekend we sprang forward one hour and along with changing your smoke detector battery those of you with DVR's who use the scheduling feature to record series programming may want to take a couple of minutes on to update your series recording times. The process is quick, simple and outlined below. This ensures that everything updates correctly (just in case) and you don't miss a single episode of your favorite programming.
> 
> 
> Option 1
> 
> 
> Go in and edit the series recording, change it to record all shows, and then change it back to just a specific air time and that will update the series recording time.
> 
> 
> 1. Press the List button on the remote control unit
> 
> 2. Select Series Recordings
> 
> 3. Select Series Manager
> 
> 4. Select the Series you want to edit
> 
> 5. Select Record Series Options
> 
> 6. Select the Air Time Option and change to All Showings
> 
> 7. Press the A button to save the changes, and let the set-top box save the changes
> 
> 8. Select the Air Time Option again and change it back to the air time you want
> 
> 9. Save your changes
> 
> 
> Option 2
> 
> 
> Delete the series recording and add it in again.



Either I'm loosing grips on my understanding of OCAP since I used to work with it, but that DOES sound like a software bug, and not a damn thing to do with the guide.


Here's the thing, even if the guide data does change, the software should be smart enough to make appropriate changes. They are more than powerful enough to do this. They use a 700MHz MIPS processor, and support up to 512MB RAM. I don't know if these boxes are equipped with that much RAM though, considering how SLOW they go, but even then, when the box is turned off during the day while I'm working, it has more than enough time to sort things out on it's down time.


But this clearly exposes a flaw in the DVR software. It can't track, it gets confused, and the series manager database gets corrupted and it starts recording other shows (and in the case of a few here, seemingly the same random shows). If this fix is to toggle a setting and back, it's a BUG.


But to that end, that does not explain Nayans case, where he wiped out his entire series manager and it is STILL recording shows on it's own.


Now I have been more than patient believe it or not, but I'm really through with this OCAP crap. Why do you think I keep jokingly call it ocrap? Cause when a customer called in with a OCAP box with any form of a problem, we said "OCRAP!" and just sent them a MDN powered box.


Here's the problem, is there even any NEWER style MDN box? Or did BHN end up going all OCAP? Cause whenever I have tried to get away from OCAP boxes, I keep ending up with them. I have not been able to score any recent MDN boxes ever.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21784421
> 
> 
> Did you know there's a show called Hardcore Pawn? Me either but my box would like to record it.



Yes, a rip off of Pawn Stars.. Sadly these TV stations now clone their OWN shows for a profit.


But either way, yea. Mine doesn't record that. Mine likes to record suns of guns and FBI files or something..


I'll do what the bhn tech said, but it better work. I just wish they'd admit a software fault, because you can't fault the hardware, and you definitely can't fault the guide. It's the softwares responsibility to sort this out.


----------



## Sgooter

All these weird and unexplained DVR recording problems has me wondering about BHN's Remote DVR Manager (RDM). Is it possible that some innocent BHN customer's use of RDM for their own DVR could be unknowingly messing up other customers' DVR recording settings; perhaps caused by a corrupted RDM or corrupted data in BHN's register of the DVRs installed/issued to other customers?


----------



## Hakemon

I was thinking about that, but it really shouldn't. The serial numbers on the boxes are different. If that was happening that'd be a scary thought, but I doubt that is the issue.


I could be wrong though.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21784544
> 
> 
> All these weird and unexplained DVR recording problems has me wondering about BHN's Remote DVR Manager (RDM). Is it possible that some innocent BHN customer's use of RDM for their own DVR could be unknowingly messing up other customers' DVR recording settings; perhaps caused by a corrupted RDM or corrupted data in BHN's register of the DVRs installed/issued to other customers?



I didn't think about that. It is a possibility and I know my neighbors have it.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hhspqggn3* /forum/post/21784560
> 
> 
> Seminole CC and Valencia CC will be sharing a subchannel on WMFE-DT when WMFE goes from 2 channel multicasting to 4 channel multicasting. Actually they only get one day of access for that subchannel and then it goes to other local organizations and government agencies on other days. This was per WMFE's website.



So they'll rotate? Does that mean they now won't have four channels of the same thing everyday?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21764844
> 
> 
> I just looked at my scheduled recordings and now my box thinks everything new is fabulous and has scheduled everything new to be recorded many times this week. Mine has never done that before so somebody did something to the software.



TV] Time change reminder to our DVR customers...

Over the weekend we sprang forward one hour and along with changing your smoke detector battery those of you with DVR's who use the scheduling feature to record series programming may want to take a couple of minutes on to update your series recording times. The process is quick, simple and outlined below. This ensures that everything updates correctly (just in case) and you don't miss a single episode of your favorite programming.


Option 1


Go in and edit the series recording, change it to record all shows, and then change it back to just a specific air time and that will update the series recording time.


1. Press the List button on the remote control unit

2. Select Series Recordings

3. Select Series Manager

4. Select the Series you want to edit

5. Select Record Series Options

6. Select the Air Time Option and change to All Showings

7. Press the A button to save the changes, and let the set-top box save the changes

8. Select the Air Time Option again and change it back to the air time you want

9. Save your changes


Option 2


Delete the series recording and add it in again.


----------



## Hakemon

So the box is incapable of doing this automatically for handling DST? Wow.


Either way I've had these issues before DST.


----------



## Nayan

Gary it doesn't help me hon







. I deleted everything off my box, nothing in my series manager, nothing that I personally scheduled to record. Right now it's recording something on the Science Channel that I did not program to record. So either aliens have invaded my box or something else is going on.


----------



## Hakemon

Surprisingly mine is not recording anything today or right now..


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Alright those of you who are ACCOUNT HOLDERS please open individual threads here in our direct (private and secure) forums. I can't handle account specific things here as it's not secure. In your thread make sure you include your modem MAC and WAN IP address with all of the details and also that you were referred from here.

https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect 


I will be in touch with you individually...this is just impossible to manage here sorry.


----------



## Hakemon

What does the modem MAC and my IP address have to do with the DVR?


Really now. You don't EVER need the IP address, because the MAC address will easily show an IP anyway with your DOCSIS monitoring software. (whatever you use. I'm used to DRUM)..


Really not interested in troubleshooting this. Trust me, the box will be going back if it tries to record shows again, but I'm not getting another one.. We have had to endure countless STB problems since getting our account in the late 90's. Almost every year it's a new box, and another, and another, and another.


Oh, and never once was I given an apology for the trouble, except from one person here, of which sadly he doesn't seem to come here anymore. And only once, did I ever get compensation for the service issues, and that was only because they were out of regular STB's with HDMI, and was forced into getting a DVR, of which I made sure I got compensation for that.


This seriously may end up being the last time being a digital cable subscriber. I know it sounds silly, but I'd rather analog cable. It just works, and for my eyes, it's fine, since we get clear QAM anyway on the big screen, and if anything is HD I usually only care about the local channels anyway.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21784781
> 
> 
> What does the modem MAC and my IP address have to do with the DVR?
> 
> 
> Really now. You don't EVER need the IP address, because the MAC address will easily show an IP anyway with your DOCSIS monitoring software. (whatever you use. I'm used to DRUM)..
> 
> 
> Really not interested in troubleshooting this. Trust me, the box will be going back if it tries to record shows again, but I'm not getting another one.. We have had to endure countless STB problems since getting our account in the late 90's. Almost every year it's a new box, and another, and another, and another.
> 
> 
> Oh, and never once was I given an apology for the trouble, except from one person here, of which sadly he doesn't seem to come here anymore. And only once, did I ever get compensation for the service issues, and that was only because they were out of regular STB's with HDMI, and was forced into getting a DVR, of which I made sure I got compensation for that.
> 
> 
> This seriously may end up being the last time being a digital cable subscriber. I know it sounds silly, but I'd rather analog cable. It just works, and for my eyes, it's fine, since we get clear QAM anyway on the big screen, and if anything is HD I usually only care about the local channels anyway.



That's how I pull your account so I can reach out to you directly. We don't allow account numbers, names or telephone numbers to be posted. Only modem MAC and IP is needed. I ask for both because 9 times out of 10 one or the other is not correct when provided. Beats having to ask a second time.


And honestly Hakemon it doesn't apply to you anyway. Your parents would need to post or they can contact me directly via email if they want. Must be the account holder







(this is based on your statement about your father being upset about your leaving the TV on at night and threatening to take your box)


----------



## Hakemon

I have full access to the account, I am authorized and it can be verified, that has already been established a few years ago.. If I wasn't, I wouldn't have been able to call in about billing concerns myself, and authorizing the cable wire to be repaired going to our house.


Matter of fact, for the past several years since I got the first Pace HD box (the only box I ever had that actually worked until a software update turned it into a brick), I have been the only one on the account that is controlling it. My Dad only pays the bills (and I pay him my share), and trust me, we need to start saving money on the bill, it's out of hand, and the digital cable is going to be the first to go.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21784704
> 
> 
> Gary it doesn't help me hon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I deleted everything off my box, nothing in my series manager, nothing that I personally scheduled to record. Right now it's recording something on the Science Channel that I did not program to record. So either aliens have invaded my box or something else is going on.



I left the link to our direct forums. I want to get additional information from you and anyone else that is having your specific problem. The link is above


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21784951
> 
> 
> I have full access to the account, I am authorized and it can be verified, that has already been established a few years ago.. If I wasn't, I wouldn't have been able to call in about billing concerns myself, and authorizing the cable wire to be repaired going to our house.
> 
> 
> Matter of fact, for the past several years since I got the first Pace HD box (the only box I ever had that actually worked until a software update turned it into a brick), I have been the only one on the account that is controlling it. My Dad only pays the bills (and I pay him my share), and trust me, we need to start saving money on the bill, it's out of hand, and the digital cable is going to be the first to go.



If you are auhorized thats fine because I will be talking to you by voice as well to gather additional details. Go ahead and post over at the link I povided and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21784961
> 
> 
> If you are auhorized thats fine because I will be talking to you by voice as well to gather additional details. Go ahead and post over at the link I povided and we'll take it from there.



If I am to troubleshoot over the phone, I need to find time. I work overtime for the rest of the month, and only have time for myself on the weekends. I'll think about it, but honestly I think I'm just going to cancel digital cable. I'm the only one who even uses it in the house, and I don't really even touch it anymore, and well, this box swapping game every year is old. Only swapping I was ever ok with was VHS tape swapping.


Keep in mind I'm not yelling, I'm just very frustrated, and beyond wits end, especially when I have been involved with OCAP in the cable industry, and know what is software and what is not, but get treated like a customer that doesn't know any better. Yes, I do have big pride, and hate troubleshooting with a 3rd party, it's the last thing I ever want to do, but I do own books that go over the API's involved in OCAP and MDN (and a few others that BHN in CFL hasn't used as far as I know), and do know these platforms very well. I had to when I helped deploy them myself for a different cable company.


So IF I was to troubleshoot with you over the phone, keep in mind I have already done an in depth analysis on my end and you shouldn't throw any of my research into this issue out. I already have a vague idea of what it is, and if Nayan talks to you first to get it resolved, I'd be interested to know if it was it.


But if he does work on this issue with you, I'll likely let him go first, because I honestly don't forsee me being able to do this in the near future right now, due to work and time constraints.


PS: There's another nasty bug in the Cisco HDC OCAP boxes, their composite and RF NTSC outputs do NOT show closed captions, and the aspect ratio button on the remote has no affect on the picture, except on Component or HDMI.. This isn't generally a problem since it IS an HD box, but for some like me, that use the box in the livingroom HDTV, and in my bedroom (which is a 13" vacuum tube TV that is seriously old), it's a problem. Because I'm a little hard on hearing, I can't use closed caption any other way on that old TV.


Thing is, this may be a limitation of this model of cable box. I believe I faintly remember certain HDC boxes not having this capability.. Either way it stinks.







On a side note, I found an Explorer 2100 cable box at the flea market the other day. It's serial number is indicative of being a BHN box. Is there a reward for these things? It looks like it's been tampered with somewhat, it's hex screws are philips screws, which I don't think these boxes EVER came with. But it boots up, seems to function, just has no service, and otherwise the logic board appears to be unmolested and has all it's parts original and intact.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21785139
> 
> 
> If I am to troubleshoot over the phone, I need to find time. I work overtime for the rest of the month, and only have time for myself on the weekends. I'll think about it, but honestly I think I'm just going to cancel digital cable. I'm the only one who even uses it in the house, and I don't really even touch it anymore, and well, this box swapping game every year is old. Only swapping I was ever ok with was VHS tape swapping.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I'm not yelling, I'm just very frustrated, and beyond wits end, especially when I have been involved with OCAP in the cable industry, and know what is software and what is not, but get treated like a customer that doesn't know any better. Yes, I do have big pride, and hate troubleshooting with a 3rd party, it's the last thing I ever want to do, but I do own books that go over the API's involved in OCAP and MDN (and a few others that BHN in CFL hasn't used as far as I know), and do know these platforms very well. I had to when I helped deploy them myself for a different cable company.
> 
> 
> So IF I was to troubleshoot with you over the phone, keep in mind I have already done an in depth analysis on my end and you shouldn't throw any of my research into this issue out. I already have a vague idea of what it is, and if Nayan talks to you first to get it resolved, I'd be interested to know if it was it.
> 
> 
> But if he does work on this issue with you, I'll likely let him go first, because I honestly don't forsee me being able to do this in the near future right now, due to work and time constraints.
> 
> 
> PS: There's another nasty bug in the Cisco HDC OCAP boxes, their composite and RF NTSC outputs do NOT show closed captions, and the aspect ratio button on the remote has no affect on the picture, except on Component or HDMI.. This isn't generally a problem since it IS an HD box, but for some like me, that use the box in the livingroom HDTV, and in my bedroom (which is a 13" vacuum tube TV that is seriously old), it's a problem. Because I'm a little hard on hearing, I can't use closed caption any other way on that old TV.
> 
> 
> Thing is, this may be a limitation of this model of cable box. I believe I faintly remember certain HDC boxes not having this capability.. Either way it stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I found an Explorer 2100 cable box at the flea market the other day. It's serial number is indicative of being a BHN box. Is there a reward for these things? It looks like it's been tampered with somewhat, it's hex screws are philips screws, which I don't think these boxes EVER came with. But it boots up, seems to function, just has no service, and otherwise the logic board appears to be unmolested and has all it's parts original and intact.



Honestly Hokeman this isn't a conditional thing. Either you would like me to assist with this or not. I'm not going to match wits with you nor am I going to engage in a highly technical argument over OCAP or your opinions of the box(s) or technology. I'm going to ask you specific questions and for now that is all. This is fact finding only for now.


As for the box reward no there is not but the person who has been billed for that box would surely appreciate your honesty and returning it.


----------



## Hakemon

If it's fact finding, then here's more information that is discovered just now. I would rather explain facts in public as much as we can. We are a community of BHN users, and honestly, we work better together than individually, to an extent (meaning, as long as no personal account info is required). It allows us too, as a community, to compare notes.


After deleting Mythbusters from the series manager, and re-adding it a few days ago, it removed the "re-runs" from the schedule recordings list. Today they came back. So I removed it again and re-added again, they are once again gone. Though if they come back I'll need to monitor it. It has NOT however recorded one single random show since re-shceduling only new episodes of Mythbusters.


Also, for the past several months I thought that Dirty Jobs had been cancelled, because not one single episode was recorded. Turns out, despite it being in my series manager, it missed the entire season 7.. That's outrageous, because it never had a schedule conflict. I'm always careful about that.


Are the MDN and OCAP boxes grabbing from the same EPG?


On a side note, Navigator is funny. Is it hinting something to me here? I'm guessing it's cause Dirty Jobs isn't airing soon since it MISSED every single Season 7 episode.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/IMG_0169.jpg


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21784401
> 
> 
> The following is important. It wasn't posted here because it's impossible to deal with a 470 page thread....



You've mentioned a couple of times now how the size of this thread is hard to deal with, but generally I don't find there to be a huge amount of new posts to read through. Not sure what the issue is. One doesn't have to re-read the entire thread. One can click the "Go to first new post" icon or use a link like http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4&goto=newpost to quickly get to the latest new posts since your last visit and follow the current topics.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21785379
> 
> 
> You've mentioned a couple of times now how the size of this thread is hard to deal with, but generally I don't find there to be a huge amount of new posts to read through. Not sure what the issue is. One doesn't have to re-read the entire thread. One can click the "Go to first new post" icon or use a link like http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4&goto=newpost to quickly get to the latest new posts since your last visit and follow the current topics.



LOL! Kevin, I was just about to write this same post! Thanks for saving me the trouble!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21784401
> 
> 
> The following is important. It wasn't posted here because it's impossible to deal with a 470 page thread....
> 
> 
> TV] Time change reminder to our DVR customers...
> 
> Over the weekend we sprang forward one hour and along with changing your smoke detector battery those of you with DVR's who use the scheduling feature to record series programming may want to take a couple of minutes on to update your series recording times. The process is quick, simple and outlined below. This ensures that everything updates correctly (just in case) and you don't miss a single episode of your favorite programming.
> 
> 
> Option 1
> 
> 
> Go in and edit the series recording, change it to record all shows, and then change it back to just a specific air time and that will update the series recording time.
> 
> 
> 1. Press the List button on the remote control unit
> 
> 2. Select Series Recordings
> 
> 3. Select Series Manager
> 
> 4. Select the Series you want to edit
> 
> 5. Select Record Series Options
> 
> 6. Select the Air Time Option and change to All Showings
> 
> 7. Press the A button to save the changes, and let the set-top box save the changes
> 
> 8. Select the Air Time Option again and change it back to the air time you want
> 
> 9. Save your changes
> 
> 
> Option 2
> 
> 
> Delete the series recording and add it in again.



Your kidding, right? WE have to compensate for the time change? The box isn't smart enough? I'm sorry. That's just plain wrong!


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Your kidding, right? WE have to compensate for the time change? The box isn't smart enough? I'm sorry. That's just plain wrong!



I agree 100%. That answer is unacceptable. The customer should never have to fall back to workarounds such as this one. On top of that, we know the issue existed prior to the time change. BHN has really dropped the ball on this one. What is so hard about taking the time to listen to customers who are obviously technically competent and acknowledging that there is an issue???


----------



## allowiches

BHN expert: Face it, we are a VERY small sampling of BHN customers. We are not your average no-nothing customers or we wouldn't be AVS forum members. If you ever wanted to read back all the pages of this thread you would see that we as a group have debugged many of your software problems in the past when BHN has "officially" said there wasn't a problem. The system time being off a few months ago was the most recent. If say 30% of our small group is having DVR problems (which have been well documented I might add) think how many of BHN customers are having the problems too. But since BHN is the only game in town, your company just doesn't give a #### and says reboot, reschedule, swap out. Maybe BHN hopes it will keep us happy until the next update which will probably fix the boxes.


Personally, I think whoever is in charge of the software was messing around with a new record shows based on description and never got it working correctly. It's a feature a lot of people have wanted so they could record all John Wayne movies, etc. When the programmers backed it out, they didn't do it completely and the program is corrupt. Thus the recording of shows with "Mythbusters" in the description and also it recording all shows even when "new only" is chosen (It see's the name in the description). But I know that is out of BHN's hands.


I don't know what kind of debugging you would want to do on our systems. A: I think the symptoms have been well described by many here. B: It's not something that is always there. In my case some future recordings don't even show up in the to be recorded schedule, but are there the next day. Nothing to see at the time. C: Even when you do see the problem, unless BHN actually has programmers on staff I don't think there is anything that can be done about it.


Anyway, this all started a few months ago I believe. If I was you BHNTechXpert I would go back and find what update was pushed out back then and tell your bosses that it needs to be removed and the previous version of the software reinstalled. Simple solution. When you have it done, let us know and we will let you know if it is fixed or not. Hopefully a few of us will still have DVR's. We'll be waiting.


----------



## sofast1

People,please calm down! BHNtechXpert doesn't own the company,he's not personally responsible for everything Bright house does. His job is to help you,and I can testify that he's very good at it. I had an very difficult installation problem and Gary(that's his name) hung in there until it was fixed. He never thought about giving up and dealt with me openly and honestly. Please stop slamming him and telling him how to do his job. He's very good at his job and if you let him,he will help you.


----------



## xxfury2xx

I kind of feel bad for bhnexpert, since bhn doesn't have any direct control over the software that powers these boxes. All they do is pay a company to code it (although it seems as if they piggyback on Time Warner deals), but since they want it cheap it was only a matter of time until it got to this point. I'm sure the company they pay to code the software doesn't exactly have the best team either since they know they can't charge too much.


Hopefully Apple or Google change the equation and we can use their software to control our TVs instead of the garbage we have now. I have more hope in Google since they acquired Motorola, a cable box manufacturer.


----------



## Nayan

I ended up taking my box in and getting a non-DVR one. The lady at the counter was very apologetic and we got credit on our bill. I did not ask for it but it was a nice gesture.


I will get another DVR down the road but for right now, until this mess is cleared up I feel less aggravated with a non-DVR one.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21785284
> 
> 
> If it's fact finding, then here's more information that is discovered just now. I would rather explain facts in public as much as we can. We are a community of BHN users, and honestly, we work better together than individually, to an extent (meaning, as long as no personal account info is required). It allows us too, as a community, to compare notes.
> 
> 
> After deleting Mythbusters from the series manager, and re-adding it a few days ago, it removed the "re-runs" from the schedule recordings list. Today they came back. So I removed it again and re-added again, they are once again gone. Though if they come back I'll need to monitor it. It has NOT however recorded one single random show since re-shceduling only new episodes of Mythbusters.
> 
> 
> Also, for the past several months I thought that Dirty Jobs had been cancelled, because not one single episode was recorded. Turns out, despite it being in my series manager, it missed the entire season 7.. That's outrageous, because it never had a schedule conflict. I'm always careful about that.
> 
> 
> Are the MDN and OCAP boxes grabbing from the same EPG?
> 
> 
> On a side note, Navigator is funny. Is it hinting something to me here? I'm guessing it's cause Dirty Jobs isn't airing soon since it MISSED every single Season 7 episode.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/IMG_0169.jpg



I had that exact same symptom on my box too. I had it scheduled to series record something and it didn't record anything. Or, even worse, when it did record something it only got part of it, not the whole thing.


----------



## Nayan

Disney Jr HD East is now in the guide, channel 1106. No data but it's there.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21786702
> 
> 
> I kind of feel bad for bhnexpert, since bhn doesn't have any direct control over the software that powers these boxes. All they do is pay a company to code it (although it seems as if they piggyback on Time Warner deals), but since they want it cheap it was only a matter of time until it got to this point. I'm sure the company they pay to code the software doesn't exactly have the best team either since they know they can't charge too much.
> 
> 
> Hopefully Apple or Google change the equation and we can use their software to control our TVs instead of the garbage we have now. I have more hope in Google since they acquired Motorola, a cable box manufacturer.



BHN uses the same Navigator software that's used on Time Warner systems. Time Warner Cable develops the software in-house. AFAIK they don't have to pay a license fee to use it. And Google only acquired Motorola's wireless phone business, mainly so Google can make their own Android smartphones. Nothing to do with Motorola's set-top business, unfortunately.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21787572
> 
> 
> Disney Jr HD East is now in the guide, channel 1106. No data but it's there.



Nayan,


Not on my box yet but prob one of those that will pop up on different boxes throughout the next few days.


The channel along with NESN HD both launch a week from today.


----------



## mgsports

Good to see you got it.


----------



## Nayan

I'm not sure when it popped up as I noticed it while checking out my new box. I don't see anything for NESN yet so let's hope that get's up on time.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey Nayan, since you returned your box, mine isn't recording random stuff anymore.


LOL I'm fairly certain that's coincidence, but it's a funny one.


----------



## wsondermann

In somewhat related news: WMFE changed their minds about selling channel 24 to Daystar, basically because the FCC took too long approving the deal and they think they can get a better offer than $3 million.
http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ent...tv-is-off.html 


Also wasn't tonight the deadline for WKMG and BHN to agree to a contract renewal? Has a deal been reached yet??


----------



## Hakemon

WKMG and their foolish threats.


I hear it every year, it got so bad I really dislike that station now. Not CBS in general, jut WKMG.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21789469
> 
> 
> Hey Nayan, since you returned your box, mine isn't recording random stuff anymore.
> 
> 
> LOL I'm fairly certain that's coincidence, but it's a funny one.



Well, I am so glad I could help you out! LOL


----------



## HDOrlando

I think we will get NESN HD on time. Disney JR HD probably got uploaded to advertise it a bit ahead of it's launch. It is no longer on some TWC notices so it's possible it gets delayed.


On WKMG, I would assume there was an agreement. If they get any type of increase, hopefully they will get their newscasts into HD. It's an embarrassment for the 19th largest market in the country to have a major station without HD News. I never watch it but it sticks out on that chart they have on the programming forum.


Finally, WMFE HD is still in the guide on 1024. It's been like 8 months since they ceased programming. Maybe BHN is waiting on the new owner to use the channel which would increase our HD count on one.


----------



## Nayan

I can't stand watching KMG's news. You're right it is a huge embarrassment and it just looks awful. Everyone else's newscasts blows them away.


The new Disney channel says it's available for purchase??? Really? Is Disney going the PPV route now? If you have kids in that age bracket who love everything Disney it can cost a small fortune for Disney on Demand, Disney Family Movies and now this channel if that's the way it's going. I'm glad my son is past all that.


I saw the news yesterday about WMFE. They need to do something with all of their channels. For fun-and-games I hooked up an antenna to scan and see what I could get. I got 4 of their sub channels showing the same thing, all V-Me programming in SD. Looked awful and what a waste of bandwith.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/21788270
> 
> 
> BHN uses the same Navigator software that's used on Time Warner systems. Time Warner Cable develops the software in-house. AFAIK they don't have to pay a license fee to use it. And Google only acquired Motorola's wireless phone business, mainly so Google can make their own Android smartphones. Nothing to do with Motorola's set-top business, unfortunately.



No, it did include the cable box side of the business. Unfortunately, it looks like Google is looking to sell it off .


Also, I didn't know Timer Warner developed this software. Rather surprising since they're a cable company, not a software company. This is probably at the heart of the problem.


----------



## HDOrlando

I never do watch the news but it does stick out and makes you laugh about them wanting more money when you never hear about that from WESH or WFTV.


The Disney JR. description is probably just an error. The channel is going to be on digital basic.


BTW: Please see if it is listed on 132 I believe it is as well.


WMFE is a waste for now and hopefully they can get us all some closure here. I wonder why BHN still has 1024 in the guide after like 8 months with the notice of PBS now on UCF channel 1001.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/21788270
> 
> 
> BHN uses the same Navigator software that's used on Time Warner systems. Time Warner Cable develops the software in-house. AFAIK they don't have to pay a license fee to use it. And Google only acquired Motorola's wireless phone business, mainly so Google can make their own Android smartphones. Nothing to do with Motorola's set-top business, unfortunately.



Not entirely correct. It is a different company that develops the software but it is custom for TWC and BHN through it's partnering with TWC uses the same software.


Also incorrect is that we don't have any say in what goes into the software.


----------



## wsondermann

I'm sorry but I'm pretty sure it's a well-known fact that TWC developed their own software in-house and didn't outsource it. A quick Google search showed that one of the reasons they did this was to save money by not having to pay licensing fees for Passport, SARA and other systems. Unless you can name who the developer is so people can direct their feedback and complaints towards them??


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/21794023
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm pretty sure it's a well-known fact that TWC developed their own software in-house and didn't outsource it. A quick Google search showed that one of the reasons they did this was to save money by not having to pay licensing fees for Passport, SARA and other systems. Unless you can name who the developer is so people can direct their feedback and complaints towards them??



LOL... um no I'm gonna go down this path with you. I think I'm in a pretty good position to know all the details here. Anyway...


None of you who were invited to post direct forums threads so we could take a closer look into things have done so. I must assume then that what we have here is a thread of rants and complaints but no desire for a resolution and while I appreciate your right to rant it does nothing to solve the concerns you have raised. The invitation will remain open and I look forward to working with you should you change your mind. In the meantime I'm going to table this issue until I hear from you in the proper venue.


----------



## Nayan

While meaning no disrespect to you, I do not feel comfortable going into a forum and posting my information, private or not. You may call me old-fashioned but I prefer none of my information to be online nor to give it out online. I resolved my issue by getting another box at the office.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21795163
> 
> 
> While meaning no disrespect to you, I do not feel comfortable going into a forum and posting my information, private or not.



Use a private message.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21795203
> 
> 
> Use a private message.



He hasn't exactly allowed us. I have tried to go by PM for him, but he STILL has pointed me to that other forum, of which I don't feel I should need to do.


Besides, as weird as it is, when Nayan replaced the box, mine stopped recording random stuff.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21795163
> 
> 
> While meaning no disrespect to you, I do not feel comfortable going into a forum and posting my information, private or not. You may call me old-fashioned but I prefer none of my information to be online nor to give it out online. I resolved my issue by getting another box at the office.



No offense taken. The forum I sent you to while hosted at DSLReports.com is an official BHN support resource that is secure and completely private between you and Bright House Networks. At no time will we ask for any personal information whatsoever. The only thing we need to identify your account is your modem MAC address and/or IP. Nobody else can utlize this information in short...it's useless to anyone but an employee with the appropriate access.


Typically what we will do is gather the basics and reach out to you by phone (you don't give me the number I already have it) for additional information and to continue the process. You can also reach me at [email protected] and of course the process would continue the same way but in either case you can rest assured we take your privacy just as seriously as you do.


The advantage to the private support forums is (1) they are secure in all ways including SSL (2) since they are private which allows us to work closely without the background noise that typically results in a public post (3) response times are extremely fast...each post blasts out notifications to me and are not subject to the typical delays (4) once the issue is resolved if it benefits others the material will be moved to our public forums.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21795203
> 
> 
> Use a private message.



PM's are not secure....


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21795820
> 
> 
> PM's are not secure....



I've been participating at AVS for over 10 years. None of our private message have ever been hacked.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21796373
> 
> 
> I've been participating at AVS for over 10 years. None of our private message have ever been hacked.



I'm sure you take security seriously. Nobody has questioned that.....this is a decision based entirely around concern for our customer. I have prrovided two methods which are secure for account specific things. Otherwise I'm more than willing to engage here in the public forums for non account specific things.


----------



## Hakemon

Knowing weather a box is a BHN box or not isn't account security or anything like that.


I gave up on the DVR thing already considering when Nayan returned her box, my issue stopped.


I just want to know if this Explorer 2100 I have, belongs to BHN or not.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21796406
> 
> 
> I'm sure you take security seriously. Nobody has questioned that.....this is a decision based entirely around concern for.our customer. I have prrovided two methods which are secure for account specific things. Otherwise I'm more than willing to engage here in the public forums for non account specific things.



In considering this, I'm going to agree that if a Bright House customer wants to contact them, they use the methods suggested by BHNtechXpert. Especially if someone is concerned about security.


Having said that, Charter has an official presence at AVS and invites contact using AVS Private Messages. This has been done for quite some time and has worked quite well without a problem.


Let me try to confirn BHNtechXpert is an authorized representative of Bright House and I'll report back.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21796416
> 
> 
> I just want to know if this Explorer 2100 I have, belongs to BHN or not.



Where did you get the box from?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21796456
> 
> 
> Where did you get the box from?



I got the box from a thrift store some time ago. It was marked by Thriftco here in Orlando, on the bottom of the chassis of the box.


I have the serial number and it has been reported to the BHN PR Tech. From there I just want to know if it is really a BHN box or not.





As far as his identity, I think he really is a BHN representative, he DID fix one of my other issues before and had a tech sent out when I reported RF issues.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21796463
> 
> 
> I got the box from a thrift store some time ago. It was marked by Thriftco here in Orlando, on the bottom of the chassis of the box.
> 
> 
> I have the serial number and it has been reported to the BHN PR Tech. From there I just want to know if it is really a BHN box or not.



Ok, I can tell you for a fact it belongs to a cableco, somewhere, most likely BHN. Those boxes are all owned by cabecos and and not sold to the public. The only other possibility is that is was owned in Canada (where consumers can own their own cable boxes, in some cases) and somehow it made it to Orlando, which would be very unlikely.


Making this assumption, BHN, or no other US cableco, will activate the box. It's most likely their property and it should be returned to them.




> Quote:
> As far as his identity, I think he really is a BHN representative, he DID fix one of my other issues before and had a tech sent out when I reported RF issues.



Agree, and I'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## Hakemon

Yes, and I would love to get it back to the cable company. I just want to make sure it's the right one.


Now I know that most cable companies keep records of their boxes, so it shouldn't be hard to identify if this is BHN or not, because Thriftco doesn't always sell things that was brought to them locally. It could have been another chain, which may have Comcast for example in the area.


I have literally no problem returning the box to BHN if it's theirs or not, I just want a yes or no answer, because if yes, I'll bring it back TOMORROW. If not, I'll continue searching.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21796506
> 
> 
> Yes, and I would love to get it back to the cable company. I just want to make sure it's the right one.
> 
> 
> Now I know that most cable companies keep records of their boxes, so it shouldn't be hard to identify if this is BHN or not, because Thriftco doesn't always sell things that was brought to them locally. It could have been another chain, which may have Comcast for example in the area.
> 
> 
> I have literally no problem returning the box to BHN if it's theirs or not, I just want a yes or no answer, because if yes, I'll bring it back TOMORROW. If not, I'll continue searching.



Sound good, but keep in mind public companies typically have corporate policies that limit them to specific types of communication when things go from generic to specific.


Like I said, let me get back to you tomorrow and we'll go from there, thanks.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21796521
> 
> 
> Like I said, let me get back to you tomorrow and we'll go from there, thanks.



Sure thing, thanks.


----------



## allowiches

Four different scheduled recordings didn't record this weekend. Recording log said channel not available for all of them. Strange since the one that was also set on the other DVR I had recorded fine. I think I'm going to go the Nayan root and get rid of the DVRs for regular boxes. I'll just have to use Torrent sites.


BHNTECHXPERT: I appreciate you wanting to help with our problems. My only point that I have is that the problems that arrived don't seem to be individual problems, but a system-wide problem and should be treated as one. I learned to distrust BHN during the Samsung box disaster a few years ago. I never got any official admitting that the boxes were all screwed up after an update, but I got a lot of winks and "I understand." If it wasn't for this forum thread I wouldn't have known there was a problem.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21797270
> 
> 
> Four different scheduled recordings didn't record this weekend. Recording log said channel not available for all of them. Strange since the one that was also set on the other DVR I had recorded fine. I think I'm going to go the Nayan root and get rid of the DVRs for regular boxes. I'll just have to use Torrent sites.
> 
> 
> BHNTECHXPERT: I appreciate you wanting to help with our problems. My only point that I have is that the problems that arrived don't seem to be individual problems, but a system-wide problem and should be treated as one. I learned to distrust BHN during the Samsung box disaster a few years ago. I never got any official admitting that the boxes were all screwed up after an update, but I got a lot of winks and "I understand." If it wasn't for this forum thread I wouldn't have known there was a problem.



See, that's the thing. It's not just an isolated issue or a neighborhood issue as we all don't live near or next to each other. While I like having a BHN tech for a specific issue ones that are widespread I think are going to take more than one guy. That's not to say he can't point us in the right direction but most of us are smarter than the average consumer and are beyond the 'reboot the box' line. Most of us know to do that first and this issue is way beyond that.


I do like my new box but I wish the guide wasn't so big.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21797439
> 
> 
> I do like my new box but I wish the guide wasn't so big.



What box did you get?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21797270
> 
> 
> Four different scheduled recordings didn't record this weekend. Recording log said channel not available for all of them. Strange since the one that was also set on the other DVR I had recorded fine. I think I'm going to go the Nayan root and get rid of the DVRs for regular boxes. I'll just have to use Torrent sites.
> 
> 
> BHNTECHXPERT: I appreciate you wanting to help with our problems. My only point that I have is that the problems that arrived don't seem to be individual problems, but a system-wide problem and should be treated as one. I learned to distrust BHN during the Samsung box disaster a few years ago. I never got any official admitting that the boxes were all screwed up after an update, but I got a lot of winks and "I understand." If it wasn't for this forum thread I wouldn't have known there was a problem.



I completely understand your concern but I have to treat each as an individual issue until I get what I need to group them. It's just the way these things go and it starts by working with you individually and not allowing "group noise" to influence findings or the testing process. I haven't been able to do that yet because nobody from here has come forward.


One thing I want to be very clear on...you aren't being ignored but at the same time you don't dictate the testing process for isolation. It needs to be done the proper way. My door is always open for you folks but the testing will be done the proper way. When and IF I need to group you guys together I will do that but only after I have done what I need to at the individual level.


There is nothing quick and simple about the process and while I understand your frustration you also need to respect the process. It's there for a reason. So...with that said I'm all ears when you folks are ready to work with me on a individual basis.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21797439
> 
> 
> See, that's the thing. It's not just an isolated issue or a neighborhood issue as we all don't live near or next to each other. While I like having a BHN tech for a specific issue ones that are widespread I think are going to take more than one guy. That's not to say he can't point us in the right direction but most of us are smarter than the average consumer and are beyond the 'reboot the box' line. Most of us know to do that first and this issue is way beyond that.
> 
> 
> I do like my new box but I wish the guide wasn't so big.



Nayan you don't know that. You see a few people posting here with "like" issues and in this business like issues happen all the time yet are not related at all and certainly don't mean there is a system issue. Don't get blinded by the "metoo" mentality. It's contagious and does nothing to resolve any problems and actually contributes to the problem more than anything. All I ask is that you keep an open mind and trust that I know what needs to be done to work this through and if needed come up with a solution. I really need your individual help at the moment though.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21797791
> 
> 
> I completely understand your concern but I have to treat each as an individual issue until I get what I need to group them. It's just the way these things go and it starts by working with you individually and not allowing "group noise" to influence findings or the testing process. I haven't been able to do that yet because nobody from here has come forward.
> 
> 
> One thing I want to be very clear on...you aren't being ignored but at the same time you don't dictate the testing process for isolation. It needs to be done the proper way. My door is always open for you folks but the testing will be done the proper way. When and IF I need to group you guys together I will do that but only after I have done what I need to at the individual level.
> 
> 
> There is nothing quick and simple about the process and while I understand your frustration you also need to respect the process. It's there for a reason. So...with that said I'm all ears when you folks are ready to work with me on a individual basis.



That's okay.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog* /forum/post/21797737
> 
> 
> What box did you get?



I got a Samsung SMT-H3262. Just a plain old HD box, but when you use the guide it's in 480 so it's huge and blurry lol! Thank goodness I wear glasses when I watch TV or I'd never be able to read the darn thing. The only thing missing is I can't pause or rewind, but I can look back so it fits me perfectly.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21797972
> 
> 
> I got a Samsung SMT-H3262. Just a plain old HD box, but when you use the guide it's in 480 so it's huge and blurry lol! Thank goodness I wear glasses when I watch TV or I'd never be able to read the darn thing. The only thing missing is I can't pause or rewind, but I can look back so it fits me perfectly.



I used to have one of those. I believe according to the manual from Samsung, it's a limitation of its graphics overlay.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21797805
> 
> 
> Nayan you don't know that. You see a few people posting here with "like" issues and in this business like issues happen all the time yet are not related at all and certainly don't mean there is a system issue. Don't get blinded by the "metoo" mentality. It's contagious and does nothing to resolve any problems and actually contributes to the problem more than anything. All I ask is that you keep an open mind and trust that I know what needs to be done to work this through and if needed come up with a solution. I really need your individual help at the moment though.



OK, my DVR has several episodes of Mythbusters set to record even though I only want new episodes. BHNtextXpert, what do you want me to give you so you can look into it?


Jim


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21798450
> 
> 
> I used to have one of those. I believe according to the manual from Samsung, it's a limitation of its graphics overlay.



I went manual searching and found it. It's not a deal breaker though since I don't have to set up recordings I don't need to use the guide as much. Plus TV listings are online which are much easier on the eyes







.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21799518
> 
> 
> OK, my DVR has several episodes of Mythbusters set to record even though I only want new episodes. BHNtextXpert, what do you want me to give you so you can look into it?
> 
> 
> Jim



Go back one forum page and go to his link.


----------



## Hakemon

I sent him an email. I'm ready to play ball on this bug.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21799518
> 
> 
> OK, my DVR has several episodes of Mythbusters set to record even though I only want new episodes. BHNtextXpert, what do you want me to give you so you can look into it?
> 
> 
> Jim



In your case because you are in Orlando proper I would like you to wait 24 hours and then edit this series after that timeframe. There is an update that will be pushed to all ODN boxes in your area I want to see what happens post update. In the meantime EMAIL (use the address above) me your modem MAC and/or WAN IP so I can check status of your boxes late tomorrow.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21799893
> 
> 
> In your case because you are in Orlando proper I would like you to wait 24 hours and then edit this series after that timeframe. There is an update that will be pushed to all ODN boxes in your area I want to see what happens post update. In the meantime EMAIL (use the address above) me your modem MAC and/or WAN IP so I can check status of your boxes late tomorrow.



How do I get those values?


Jim


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21800008
> 
> 
> How do I get those values?
> 
> 
> Jim




I'll make it easy. Just goto google and type WHAT IS MY IP and send me the result shown.


----------



## Hakemon

And as for a MAC address, it's on your modem. It's usually 6 sets of double digit HEX strings.. like xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx.. It may be labeled as HFC MAC.


I can get it from mines web portal, but that's because the modem I use is actually mine, not BHN's. Most BHN boxes have the portal shut off, except old webstars.


----------



## StephenRC

My cable bill went up. $3 more for basic cable, I don't have any of those buggy boxes to complain about.


They have also added a charge of $2 a month for their cable modem, a RoadRunner price increase since it has been included in the RR monthly fee. Considering how often the modem craps out, it's not worth buying my own.


----------



## wsondermann

I think I brought some bad karma on myself because now my DVR has been totally tripping since last night, and usually it behaves pretty well. :/ So I've got some bug reports.


I'll start with last night: While watching/recording the Fox animated lineup, I remembered I wanted to set up a series recording for Frozen Planet on Discovery, so I do so around 8:05pm (I forgot to do it earlier). As I was trying to set up the series recording the box's performance degraded severely as it took at least 30 seconds to respond to commands and even the video playback was skipping. After that it refused to record the rest of the shows on Fox I had set up because of unresolved recording conflicts which, despite my best efforts, I was unable to resolve (in other words nothing else was scheduled to record at the time except Fox and Frozen Planet which I just set up, but the box still thought there was a conflict somewhere). It took about 10-15 minutes before the box gradually started responding normally. As a side effect, Frozen Planet appears in the recording log with the same message--"Not resolved due to an unresolved recording conflict (13)"--256 times... my favorite number







(I counted them all).


And more problems tonight: It didn't record WWE Raw, again, because of an unresolved conflict. Only one other program was recorded during that time and one more before it, nothing else. It's even at the top of the series priority list, and wasn't in the conflicts list earlier in the day. This also isn't the first time this has happened. I know I can use Remote DVR to check the recording status but I have to work during that time and I don't always remember to do that. I'll try deleting and re-adding some of these series and set them to record only at specific times and see if that helps.


BHNtechXpert: I'm also in Orlando; When is the ODN update being pushed out? Just anything I can do to help troubleshoot.


EDIT: Nevermind. Just got the update.


----------



## Hakemon

Yep, so I'm getting the update right now.


It shut my TV off while watching my Roku, lol..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Box is resetting here... I guess I don't really need to see the end of Craig Ferguson. Thanks BHN.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

There's a feature a DVR should have. When an update occurs, queue it for later during the next open block where nothing is recording.


----------



## Hakemon

The way these things are deployed, that might not be as easy as you may think.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Yeah, I know... mostly wishful thinking while I'm still waiting for my box to come back up at almost 20 minutes in now.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

My God... It's Full of Stars....


----------



## Hakemon

So this new firware is much snapier.


However, it's already failing the DVR schedule. It already scheduled to record Mythbusters on 3/26, an episode that is NOT new, even though I already have scheduled only new episodes.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21801413
> 
> 
> So this new firware is much snapier.
> 
> 
> However, it's already failing the DVR schedule. It already scheduled to record Mythbusters on 3/26, an episode that is NOT new, even though I already have scheduled only new episodes.



What time on 3/26? There's a new episode on 3/25 and if you have a conflict in may be set to record it early 3/26.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Looks like we at least skipped a few releases.


I went from:

ODN Version: 4.1.0_6 2011/04/07 11:46


To:

ODN Version: 5.0.0_6 2011/09/08 09:17


----------



## HDOrlando

Same for me guys.


My box is stuck on APP and has been for 30 mins.


May this update be completed soon so I can watch a movie.


Was there any word on how long this could go?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Mine was down for a little over 30 minutes on an 8300HDC


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21801417
> 
> 
> What time on 3/26? There's a new episode on 3/25 and if you have a conflict in may be set to record it early 3/26.



Definitely not the case.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/IMG_0193.jpg 


Cause before it, it IS recording the new episode already.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21801432
> 
> 
> Definitely not the case.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/IMG_0193.jpg
> 
> 
> Cause before it, it IS recording the new episode already.



Yep, that's the generic description and not episode description which usually causes this issue. Let's see if the dvr will remove the recording once the guide updates....doubt it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Mine is still on APP and has been 75 mins.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21801445
> 
> 
> Mine is still on APP and has been 75 mins.



Mine didn't stay on any 1 thing for that long, but I don't know what your dvr is supposed to show. I guess you could force a reboot and it'll likely start all over.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I do not have a DVR. Just an HD Box.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

In this context, same diff. Just boxes to be updated.


----------



## HDOrlando

I rebooted and it's doing the process again.


No big deal, I missed my movie anyway.


Any word on what this update is bringing?


----------



## heyitsme

I was stuck on App for a long time, got impatient and just cycled the power on the box. Pretty daring on my part but its back up and running havent checked to see if the version number is different


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21801468
> 
> 
> I rebooted and it's doing the process again.
> 
> 
> No big deal, I missed my movie anyway.
> 
> 
> Any word on what this update is bringing?



Navigator doesn't make available release notes. I haven't noticed any new features.


----------



## HDOrlando

Still stuck even on Tv that I did not remote. Wish they had done this during the afternoon as I work at night and sleep during the day.


----------



## HDOrlando

It keeps failing to add these 3 aps.


Were going on 4 hours.


RIDICULOUS and their website is now down.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Those of you that have received the update. Kill all your scheduled programs (yes delete them), reboot the box and re-enter them. Let's see how it goes AFTER you have done the above. Obviously give it a solid 24 hours just to be sure. Resolve any conflicts before continuing and make sure before you go to bed that there are no conflicts please. Conflicts throw everything else potentially off so it's important that all be resolved. If things continue email me your modem MAC or current IP address along with a decription of the problem. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## HDOrlando

I didn't get my update.


Online tech says 200 people are waiting on the phone and I have been without cable for 5 hours.


Apparently this issue is affecting some boxes and we can't reboot or get the update.


Hope they fix it soon.


----------



## moraseski

I removed the Mythbusters series entry and readded it. Apparently, there is a new episode (Duct Tape Island) on Sunday evening. That is marked as new. However, I also have 4 with the generic description that are still set up to record. Hopefully, BHNtechXpert will be able to see this on my box. Now if only they could fix the guide.


Jim


----------



## iceturkee

this is why i love my tivo!


----------



## allowiches

No cable, phone or internet at my house this morning at 5:45 am. I called and was on hold waiting for a rep for 30 minutes. She said there was a maintenance issue and it should be back by 6am. She was correct. After it came back the guide got stuck and I had to reboot the box. I don't know if an update was pushed out to me in Palm Coast. How do I check the version number on a Cisco DVR?


----------



## diesel32

Try tuning to ch. 711 for STB status (works on my SA box).


----------



## Nayan

I guess I was lucky as my box was fine but then I didn't turn it on until about 9:30 this morning.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32* /forum/post/21802402
> 
> 
> Try tuning to ch. 711 for STB status (works on my SA box).



Seems to work on my Samsung also. Last reboot 3/20/12 11:01pm


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21801918
> 
> 
> No cable, phone or internet at my house this morning at 5:45 am. I called and was on hold waiting for a rep for 30 minutes. She said there was a maintenance issue and it should be back by 6am. She was correct. After it came back the guide got stuck and I had to reboot the box. I don't know if an update was pushed out to me in Palm Coast. How do I check the version number on a Cisco DVR?



No need if you were in Orlando or surrounding area. All ODN boxes were updated and if you missed it the first time around it continues until you take the update.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21801688
> 
> 
> I didn't get my update.
> 
> 
> Online tech says 200 people are waiting on the phone and I have been without cable for 5 hours.
> 
> 
> Apparently this issue is affecting some boxes and we can't reboot or get the update.
> 
> 
> Hope they fix it soon.



HD you have my direct number and email....why haven't you called?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21801473
> 
> 
> Navigator doesn't make available release notes. I haven't noticed any new features.



That's because there are no new features. This is an intermediate or fix update that addresses things we have discovered since the last update.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/21801469
> 
> 
> I was stuck on App for a long time, got impatient and just cycled the power on the box. Pretty daring on my part but its back up and running havent checked to see if the version number is different



Guys all you need to do is reboot the box







You could have also sent me an email and I would taken care of things here for you.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21804005
> 
> 
> HD you have my direct number and email....why haven't you called?



I called Customer Service and wouldn't want to disturb you at night.


All is fixed now but it affected a lot of customers apparently and hopefully the next time they update, it goes smoother.


----------



## Hakemon

Hey, could I plug in a USB keyboard, so I could more easily find shows? The on-screen keyboard is awful to use.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21805491
> 
> 
> I called Customer Service and wouldn't want to disturb you at night.
> 
> 
> All is fixed now but it affected a lot of customers apparently and hopefully the next time they update, it goes smoother.



HD you never disturb me. That's why I make myself available the crazy hours I do. Disturbing me is having me as a resource and then not using it...that's disturbing










As for the update thing guys I have to be honest with you...updates are brutal no matter how well they go. These boxes don't like to be updated no matter how good they are and even on the best of update days these things are going to happen. No matter how you prepare updating the boxes is always one of those tuck your tail under you and cross your fingers experiences...trust me...lots of people received little sleep last night


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21805543
> 
> 
> Hey, could I plug in a USB keyboard, so I could more easily find shows? The on-screen keyboard is awful to use.



Nope sorry....wished I could...would have done it long ago myself


----------



## Hakemon

Gary, it didn't work, in fact it got worse.


As soon as I removed ALL series's, and added them back, and selected NEW shows only, it now wants to record 8 episodes of Pawn Stars and 5 episodes of MythBusters. Of which only 1 mythbusters and 2 pawn stars are new..


EDIT: All scheduled re-run have generic descriptions.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


I'll E-Mail you from now on if that happens.


The CV told me you had over 200 customers on the line last night so that had to be tough.


Let's hope the next update goes better. The CV did give me a service credit so that was nice.


It's always nice to see you post here.


----------



## ddeloach

FYI. I did email Gary yesterday with a problem associated with the update. He took care of it and constantly communicated what was being done. Excellent customer service.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21803999
> 
> 
> No need if you were in Orlando or surrounding area. All ODN boxes were updated and if you missed it the first time around it continues until you take the update.



Thanks BHNtech. When I hear Orlando I think metropolitan Orlando since Palm Coast is so far away. (We are actually closer to Jacksonville.) Anyway, we did receive the update if the new release is 5.0.


My schedule list has 106 shows in it. I cleared out 20 shows last night that have been cancelled. So I'm sure you can see why I'm hesitant to remove the shows and re-enter them. Especially since I can't put shows in unless they are on the guide and many are not being shown by the networks now.


On a brighter note, all scheduled recordings went okay last night!


Thanks again for your help. And if you would, when you find the logic behind the boxes scheduling odd recording would you let us know? I'm a systems programmer and am always curious about things like that.


Al


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21806810
> 
> 
> Thanks BHNtech. When I hear Orlando I think metropolitan Orlando since Palm Coast is so far away. (We are actually closer to Jacksonville.) Anyway, we did receive the update if the new release is 5.0.
> 
> 
> My schedule list has 106 shows in it. I cleared out 20 shows last night that have been cancelled. So I'm sure you can see why I'm hesitant to remove the shows and re-enter them. Especially since I can't put shows in unless they are on the guide and many are not being shown by the networks now.
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, all scheduled recordings went okay last night!
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help. And if you would, when you find the logic behind the boxes scheduling odd recording would you let us know? I'm a systems programmer and am always curious about things like that.
> 
> 
> Al



Trust me I'm watching things closely. Right now just letting the dust settle on the update before jumping too deep into this. I totally understand you not wanting to re-enter everything but it will be the first thing our network folks ask me if I submit anything and rightly so. Corrupted programming is a real possibility and the only way to eliminate that from the equation is to do what I suggested no matter how painful.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21807228
> 
> 
> Trust me I'm watching things closely. Right now just letting the dust settle on the update before jumping too deep into this. I totally understand you not wanting to re-enter everything but it will be the first thing our network folks ask me if I submit anything and rightly so. Corrupted programming is a real possibility and the only way to eliminate that from the equation is to do what I suggested no matter how painful.



Sounds good, but I'll let others with small lists try it first and see if it cures the problems. Thanks again!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

BHN Easy Gadget App updated for iPhones and now Android!


We're pleased to announce the release of an updated version of Easy Gadget for mobile devices. The new version will continue to support iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch devices, and will now support Android phones as well!


The new Easy Gadget mobile version includes two new features that customers have been asking for since the initial launch of the App!


•Remote DVR Manager – direct access from the Easy Gadget Main Menu (not available in the Detroit Market or parts of the Birmingham Market)


•The ability to delete all calls or multiple selected calls at once in the Recent Call List


The new version of the Easy Gadget Mobile App does not support Android tablets at this time, only the Android phones.


BHN Easy Gadget is currently available to both Bright House Networks’ residential and Business Solutions customers free of charge on the Google Play / Android Market ( https://play.google.com/store/apps ) and Apple iTunes App Store. Search for “BHN Easy Gadget” or “Bright House Networks”.

--

~All truth goes through three phases. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as self-evident. - Arthur Schopenhauer ~


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Any word on an update to the Desktop Easy Gadget? It's got issues like always wanting to refresh and collapse the window when you don't want it to and Caller ID info appears in the Recents section but not in the Voicemail section.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21806810
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help. And if you would, when you find the logic behind the boxes scheduling odd recording would you let us know? I'm a systems programmer and am always curious about things like that.



Logic seems pretty clear as I laid it out before.


When set to record NEW, the DVR will record a program that doesn't have episode specific info in the guide yet (just the generic show description). It's probably someone's idea of a safety feature to make sure you don't miss a potentially new show if the Guide info is inaccurate. Problem is the Guide is often inaccurate for some channels more than others. This wouldn't be so bad if the DVR would re-process the scheduled records when a guide update is received and remove recordings that no longer qualify, but it doesn't do that. It doesn't even catch when a show is no longer scheduled in that timeslot. At minimum the default should probably be changed so that shows aren't scheduled if they only have the generic description or add that as an option to the series manager.


To me, the navigator programmers show a lack of ability in thinking up test cases regarding guide updates or lack of updates and how it affects scheduled shows. Maybe their market has better Guide updates.


This is also not a recent issue, since I was seeing this kind of thing well into last year. What may be more recent are more guide updates containing generic show info rather than the later added episode specific info and thus effecting more people now.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21807945
> 
> 
> Any word on an update to the Desktop Easy Gadget? It's got issues like always wanting to refresh and collapse the window when you don't want it to and Caller ID info appears in the Recents section but not in the Voicemail section.



Have you updated the desktop version today?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21807407
> 
> 
> BHN Easy Gadget App updated for iPhones and now Android!
> 
> 
> We're pleased to announce the release of an updated version of Easy Gadget for mobile devices. The new version will continue to support iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch devices, and will now support Android phones as well!
> 
> 
> The new Easy Gadget mobile version includes two new features that customers have been asking for since the initial launch of the App!
> 
> 
> •Remote DVR Manager – direct access from the Easy Gadget Main Menu (not available in the Detroit Market or parts of the Birmingham Market)
> 
> 
> •The ability to delete all calls or multiple selected calls at once in the Recent Call List
> 
> 
> The new version of the Easy Gadget Mobile App does not support Android tablets at this time, only the Android phones.
> 
> 
> BHN Easy Gadget is currently available to both Bright House Networks’ residential and Business Solutions customers free of charge on the Google Play / Android Market ( https://play.google.com/store/apps ) and Apple iTunes App Store. Search for “BHN Easy Gadget” or “Bright House Networks”.
> 
> --
> 
> ~All truth goes through three phases. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as self-evident. - Arthur Schopenhauer ~




But you can't use it unless you also have BH phone service. I would just like to have the remote dvr functionality.


----------



## Ken H

Moderators Note:


Let me officially welcome AVS member BHNtechXpert to the Orlando Bright House Networks forum. BHNtechXpert is a BHN employee who is specifically tasked with assisting BHN customers who are having service issues and who participate at online forums like AVS.


He has wide access to resources at BHN that may not be available as directly through conventional BHN contact, e.g. calling the toll free CSR numbers.


As I have confirmed independently BHNtechXpert works for BHN, please feel free to provide any and all information requested via the methods he recommends, if you have BHM issues you'd like to get resolved.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21808082
> 
> 
> Have you updated the desktop version today?



I can't get to the BH website. There's a dns SERVFAIL error (maybe only for Google Public DNS).


I'll take a look once I get through.


Although I remember reading that the EasyGadget app is supposed to notify of new updates. Is that not the case?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21808082
> 
> 
> Have you updated the desktop version today?



The desktop version on the site is the same 2.0 version it's been since I first installed. So apparently no update yet to fix those issues.


----------



## moraseski

When you are in the guide, hit a number 1-6 and then the right arrow. The guide jumps that many days. However, the date does not change. Can anyone confirm this problem?


Jim


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21809513
> 
> 
> When you are in the guide, hit a number 1-6 and then the right arrow. The guide jumps that many days. However, the date does not change. Can anyone confirm this problem?
> 
> 
> Jim



I have that too on my non-DVR box and had it on the one I switched. The workaround I did was if I wanted to record something on Friday, I went forward to Thursday and just scrolled into Friday. Then it seemed the box caught up to the correct day.


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32* /forum/post/21802402
> 
> 
> Try tuning to ch. 711 for STB status (works on my SA box).



Doesn't work for me on my SA 8300HD. When I go to channel 711 DiagsXlet, I get the message "to receive this channel, call Customer Care at 866.."


If I call Customer Care, do they turn on 711 permanently? Would I have to call every time I want to look? Any other easy way to check my software level?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I think you can still press and hold the select key on the remote until the message light flashes and then press the down arrow to bring up the other diagnostic screens.


Channel 711 may not be available for MDN. Maybe it's only ODN (8300HDC) and later.


----------



## Hakemon

I just noticed that the new software on the Cisco is a LOT faster now. It's actually very fast, and very responsive.


I'm impressed.


The generic description recording still occurs, but the speed of the box makes it forgiveable.


----------



## HDOrlando

24 hours from today, we will be on watch for


1106 Disney JR HD

1162 NESN National HD (Sports Pass)


I have doubts that Disney JR. HD will launch on time but believe NESN HD will be on schedule.


If both launch, we will have no future outstanding HD channels for the first time in a while with a legal notice coming within the week that could give us a small update for May (They announce 1 1/2 to two months in advance).


Given how we get HD every quarter and how little is left on the carriage deals, I expect possibly 1-2 HD channels.


If I had to guess, maybe FUEL or Sundance.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21809098
> 
> 
> I can't get to the BH website. There's a dns SERVFAIL error (maybe only for Google Public DNS).
> 
> 
> I'll take a look once I get through.
> 
> 
> Although I remember reading that the EasyGadget app is supposed to notify of new updates. Is that not the case?





Over the last couple of days we've had a few problems there. As of this morning it appears to be resolved so please try again and sorry about that.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21809098
> 
> 
> I can't get to the BH website. There's a dns SERVFAIL error (maybe only for Google Public DNS).
> 
> 
> I'll take a look once I get through.
> 
> 
> Although I remember reading that the EasyGadget app is supposed to notify of new updates. Is that not the case?



It won't notify you on the Apple side but will on the Android side. The old IOS App has been removed but will continue to operate. If you download the App again from iTunes you will get the most current version.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21808765
> 
> 
> Moderators Note:
> 
> 
> Let me officially welcome AVS member BHNtechXpert to the Orlando Bright House Networks forum. BHNtechXpert is a BHN employee who is specifically tasked with assisting BHN customers who are having service issues and who participate at online forums like AVS.
> 
> 
> He has wide access to resources at BHN that may not be available as directly through conventional BHN contact, e.g. calling the toll free CSR numbers.
> 
> 
> As I have confirmed independently BHNtechXpert works for BHN, please feel free to provide any and all information requested via the methods he recommends, if you have BHM issues you'd like to get resolved.



Thank you Ken. Additionally please make a note of my direct email address when all else fails: [email protected]


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21808309
> 
> 
> But you can't use it unless you also have BH phone service. I would just like to have the remote dvr functionality.



If you are already a double play customer you can upgrade to phone and other things for little of nothing with our current promotions. It would be a good idea to see what we can do for you right now and simply call our sales department or if you want I can have one of them call you back. Simply email me your IP address or modem MAC (nothing more...I'll have the rest anyway) along with a good time to reach you and I'll have them call.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

One of the key improvements with the latest ODN firmware is the resolution of the HDMI blink issue when connected directly to specific TV's (LG, Sony and derivs) and also those who were using third party devices like AV receivers and Google Tv inline HDMI (in other words Box to AV/GoogleTV to TV via HDMI). Anyone continuing to have issues there should let me know. I worked long and hard on this specific one so it's near and dear to my heart. Any continued issues along that line you guys need to let me know.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Geez I almost forgot. For any of you folks going to the St Pete Grand Prix this weekend I'll be working at our booth in the Speed Zone on Saturday 12-5:30. Stop by, ask for Gary and say howdy, I would love to meet you in person.


----------



## allowiches

All this talk about Mythbusters made me realize that I had Mythbusters in my series manager, but none were recording. Sure enough it was set to a specific day/time which it wasn't on any more. So we know that works. I changed it to all showings / new only and got the same result of it scheduling all showings.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21812233
> 
> 
> One of the key improvements with the latest ODN firmware is the resolution of the HDMI blink issue when connected directly to specific TV's (LG, Sony and derivs) and also those who were using third party devices like AV receivers and Google Tv inline HDMI (in other words Box to AV/GoogleTV to TV via HDMI). Anyone continuing to have issues there should let me know. I worked long and hard on this specific one so it's near and dear to my heart. Any continued issues along that line you guys need to let me know.



I have an HDMI issue, that I have been blaming on the display not BHN, but since you bring it up I'll mention it. Most of the time when turning on the TV and cable box I get a blank screen. The box is set to power on to channel 1090. I have to change the channel to a different resolution channel (one below or one up does it) to get the picture. If you want more info about it I'll let you know. Otherwise it's no big deal.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21812476
> 
> 
> All this talk about Mythbusters made me realize that I had Mythbusters in my series manager, but none were recording. Sure enough it was set to a specific day/time which it wasn't on any more. So we know that works. I changed it to all showings / new only and got the same result of it scheduling all showings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an HDMI issue, that I have been blaming on the display not BHN, but since you bring it up I'll mention it. Most of the time when turning on the TV and cable box I get a blank screen. The box is set to power on to channel 1090. I have to change the channel to a different resolution channel (one below or one up does it) to get the picture. If you want more info about it I'll let you know. Otherwise it's no big deal.



Do you have the box set to strict 1080 or auto? Take it off auto and set to 1080. And yes some TV's can be a pain that way. This has nothing to do with the update though. What I described is a very specific thing and trust me...if you had it...you knew it.


----------



## Wolfpanther

Has anyone else run into a problem with TVLand programs not allowing you to copy them from the DVR to a DVD recorder or tape? I can dub recordings from other channels to DVD and I can dub the same TVLand programs to DVD from my DISH DVR. I stockpiled the programs The Exes and Hot in Cleveland on my BHN DVR, planning to do them all at once.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21812184
> 
> 
> It won't notify you on the Apple side but will on the Android side. The old IOS App has been removed but will continue to operate. If you download the App again from iTunes you will get the most current version.



I'm talking about the desktop app, not the mobile app. The desktop app is funky and hasn't been updated in a while.


The following page seems to indicate that a update notification would be received on launch when a new version is available.

http://support.brighthouse.com/Artic...y-Gadget-8393/


----------



## Hakemon

I haven't heard back Gary. Is the issue I'm reporting getting looked at? I sent you emails but only got the initial reply but no follow ups. I did what you asked but it's still recording reruns.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21811424
> 
> 
> 24 hours from today, we will be on watch for
> 
> 
> 1106 Disney JR HD
> 
> 1162 NESN National HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 
> I have doubts that Disney JR. HD will launch on time but believe NESN HD will be on schedule.
> 
> 
> If both launch, we will have no future outstanding HD channels for the first time in a while with a legal notice coming within the week that could give us a small update for May (They announce 1 1/2 to two months in advance).
> 
> 
> Given how we get HD every quarter and how little is left on the carriage deals, I expect possibly 1-2 HD channels.
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, maybe FUEL or Sundance.



Disney Jr. HD should launch on time as TWC in NYC, Albany still have it as listed to be added as well as cablevision already launching the feed in its systems that are all digital.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21813362
> 
> 
> Disney Jr. HD should launch on time as TWC in NYC, Albany still have it as listed to be added as well as cablevision already launching the feed in its systems that are all digital.



Just remember...although we partner with TWC on video things don't always go lock step. Once live I'll tell ya


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolfpanther* /forum/post/21812623
> 
> 
> Has anyone else run into a problem with TVLand programs not allowing you to copy them from the DVR to a DVD recorder or tape? I can dub recordings from other channels to DVD and I can dub the same TVLand programs to DVD from my DISH DVR. I stockpiled the programs The Exes and Hot in Cleveland on my BHN DVR, planning to do them all at once.



That is the DRM kicking in. You do have copy once which is to the DVR but to copy to a second is blocked.


----------



## Hakemon

I love my VHS deck. So old it doesn't understand macrovisions agc trick


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21813439
> 
> 
> I love my VHS deck. So old it doesn't understand macrovisions agc trick



Ewww... VHS what's that


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21812786
> 
> 
> I haven't heard back Gary. Is the issue I'm reporting getting looked at? I sent you emails but only got the initial reply but no follow ups. I did what you asked but it's still recording reruns.



You are the only one reporting post upgrade issues that are "worse" or even continued for that matter. Aside from the typical here and there issues most of which can be attributed to guide update issues or lack of correct data nothing points to any specific device at the moment. I'm watching nonetheless.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21811424
> 
> 
> 24 hours from today, we will be on watch for
> 
> 
> 1106 Disney JR HD
> 
> 1162 NESN National HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 
> I have doubts that Disney JR. HD will launch on time but believe NESN HD will be on schedule.
> 
> 
> If both launch, we will have no future outstanding HD channels for the first time in a while with a legal notice coming within the week that could give us a small update for May (They announce 1 1/2 to two months in advance).
> 
> 
> Given how we get HD every quarter and how little is left on the carriage deals, I expect possibly 1-2 HD channels.
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, maybe FUEL or Sundance.



Correction... you will be watching Dis Jr. I'm very happy with the 5 or 6 channels that I currently watch out of the countless available to me


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21813442
> 
> 
> Ewww... VHS what's that



It's next to my Betamax.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21813458
> 
> 
> You are the only one reporting post upgrade issues that are "worse" or even continued for that matter. Aside from the typical here and there issues most of which can be attributed to guide update issues or lack of correct data nothing points to any specific device at the moment. I'm watching nonetheless.



Well if you need to call me tomorrow night let me know I'll schedule time for it.

It'll need to be on a different line though than on our account. Have only wired phones and my room is a different line.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


I will not be watching Disney Jr HD. LOL! NESN HD I might check out a little.


I just like seeing channels added and looking at the HD Lineup I have compared to others.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21812517
> 
> 
> Do you have the box set to strict 1080 or auto? Take it off auto and set to 1080. And yes some TV's can be a pain that way. This has nothing to do with the update though. What I described is a very specific thing and trust me...if you had it...you knew it.



Thanks Tech, It definitely wasn't an update thing. Its been doing it for years now. I AM set to auto because a LONG time ago that is what was suggested to do and I don't have a long delay as my TV switches resolution. Plus I personally think that 720P looks better than 1080i so when a station runs 720P I like to see it. Now if cable ever goes to 1080P that will be another story!!!


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21813458
> 
> 
> You are the only one reporting post upgrade issues that are "worse" or even continued for that matter. Aside from the typical here and there issues most of which can be attributed to guide update issues or lack of correct data nothing points to any specific device at the moment. I'm watching nonetheless.



Well here's something that will blow your mind. The box has it clearly scheduled to record non-generic descriptions of Pawn Stars. I go to the series manager, and it says it actually has ZERO scheduled recordings of the series..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_YYH8f3Lls


----------



## xxfury2xx

BHNtechXpert, could you please post the link to that direct forum again?


My family is having issues with phone service that was recently installed. We've already had techs out here twice, but the phone service has completely failed again. My parents are very upset since my dad needs to fax stuff for his job.


I have a tech coming out on Saturday, but if these problems continue my parents will switch back to traditional phone lines as it's crucial for the faxes. This would be a bummer since I'm really enjoying Road Runner Lightning (it's part of the special promotion) and I don't want to lose it.


----------



## Wolfpanther




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21813379
> 
> 
> That is the DRM kicking in. You do have copy once which is to the DVR but to copy to a second is blocked.



Thanks. I'll just record The Exes on the Dish DVR when they come back in June. Dish doesn't have the DRM


----------



## wsondermann

Since getting the ODN update everything's been working fine here. I went ahead and deleted all series, rebooted and added them back. The only thing that I noticed was a show set to record only new episodes but was recording all episodes with a generic description. It even perfectly handled a conflicted show by recording the next available time it aired.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21814122
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> 
> I will not be watching Disney Jr HD. LOL! NESN HD I might check out a little.
> 
> 
> I just like seeing channels added and looking at the HD Lineup I have compared to others.



I will watch some of the shows on Disney Jr. LoL Especially Tumon and Pumba and 101 dalmations as well as some of their weekend movies which are supposed to consist of toy story, cars, and other disney movies. I grew up in the 90's with:


Little Mermaid (don't watch it but remeber it on the disney channel)

Tumon and Pumba

Toy Story

101 Dalmations


so yeah we got it in SD only







but at least it looks great for an SD channel the channel is 704x480i so it has a better picture than Disney XD here which is 528x480i also it being SDV helps as they seem to give each SDV channel about 3.75 Mbps for SD channels.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21815166
> 
> 
> BHNtechXpert, could you please post the link to that direct forum again?
> 
> 
> My family is having issues with phone service that was recently installed. We've already had techs out here twice, but the phone service has completely failed again. My parents are very upset since my dad needs to fax stuff for his job.
> 
> 
> I have a tech coming out on Saturday, but if these problems continue my parents will switch back to traditional phone lines as it's crucial for the faxes. This would be a bummer since I'm really enjoying Road Runner Lightning (it's part of the special promotion) and I don't want to lose it.


 https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect


----------



## iceturkee

got dis jr but no nesn on my tivo!


----------



## HDOrlando

Disney Jr HD and NESN HD have launched successfully this morning.


Were now at 196 HD Channels.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/21815739
> 
> 
> Since getting the ODN update everything's been working fine here. I went ahead and deleted all series, rebooted and added them back. The only thing that I noticed was a show set to record only new episodes but was recording all episodes with a generic description. It even perfectly handled a conflicted show by recording the next available time it aired.



Send a message to the bhn tech. If everyone with the same issue as mine doesn't our issue will never get fixed.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21817509
> 
> 
> Send a message to the bhn tech. If everyone with the same issue as mine doesn't our issue will never get fixed.



He has said that he is aware of the generic description bug and the guide refresh bug so I don't think he needs individual reports for those. Am I correct BHNTech?


Also, I would like to say thanks to BHN for putting a technician out there to monitor the various forums. Most people that post to these places are way beyond the help the normal CSR's can give (reboot / service call) and know when that is not an answer. I don't know for sure, but I doubt that the other television signal providers have such a person.


BHNTech. are you all BHN or just central Florida?


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21818503
> 
> 
> He has said that he is aware of the generic description bug and the guide refresh bug so I don't think he needs individual reports for those. Am I correct BHNTech?
> 
> 
> Also, I would like to say thanks to BHN for putting a technician out there to monitor the various forums. Most people that post to these places are way beyond the help the normal CSR's can give (reboot / service call) and know when that is not an answer. I don't know for sure, but I doubt that the other television signal providers have such a person.
> 
> 
> BHNTech. are you all BHN or just central Florida?



Well, when he said:


> Quote:
> You are the only one reporting post upgrade issues that are "worse" or even continued for that matter.



That makes me feel as far as he sees, I'm the only one where the generic description problem has gotten worse. It's not so much of a guide change, if it does it immediately after adding the Mythbusters.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21816094
> 
> 
> I will watch some of the shows on Disney Jr. LoL Especially Tumon and Pumba and 101 dalmations as well as some of their weekend movies which are supposed to consist of toy story, cars, and other disney movies. I grew up in the 90's with:
> 
> 
> Little Mermaid (don't watch it but remeber it on the disney channel)
> 
> Tumon and Pumba
> 
> Toy Story
> 
> 101 Dalmations
> 
> 
> so yeah we got it in SD only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at least it looks great for an SD channel the channel is 704x480i so it has a better picture than Disney XD here which is 528x480i also it being SDV helps as they seem to give each SDV channel about 3.75 Mbps for SD channels.



Always nice to see blasts from the past.


That old Nickelodeon channel had a lot of that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Did your paper subscription run out?


Everyone: I'm wondering if we will be getting anything in our next notice. I am assuming we will either this month or next so we have a second quarter update.


It will be a week of anticipation but would like Sundance HD. What is really frustrating is channels I do want like Chiller HD, Cloo HD and Current TV HD are not even out yet.


I'll be checking the paper Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Nayan

No, I actually still have it for now so if we get a notice you can be sure that I'll post it. I haven't cancelled yet because I like to read the funnies in the morning with my coffee







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21819506
> 
> 
> Well, when he said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me feel as far as he sees, I'm the only one where the generic description problem has gotten worse. It's not so much of a guide change, if it does it immediately after adding the Mythbusters.



When you consider how many communities I monitor plus call center volume and issues I think I have a pretty good handle on what is and what isn't happening at any given moment Hakemon and so far you still remain as outlier on things getting worse or no improvement,


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21822034
> 
> 
> When you consider how many communities I monitor plus call center volume and issues I think I have a pretty good handle on what is and what isn't happening at any given moment Hakemon and so far you still remain as outlier on things getting worse or no improvement,



Ok, understood, but wsondermann is reporting the same thing so far with the same ODN update on his box. While I don't know for him if it's worse, he is indeed reporting a problem of some kind at least, that is the exact same thing, the box recording shows that have generic descriptions that are not new, even with the box set to record new shows..


That's more where my frustration is coming from. Other people are reporting the exact same problem, but it's only being acknoledged that I am the only one with the problem..


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21822820
> 
> 
> the box recording shows that have generic descriptions that are not new, even with the box set to record new shows..



Yes, this is not isolated to Hakemon.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21823989
> 
> 
> Yes, this is not isolated to Hakemon.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21822820
> 
> 
> Ok, understood, but wsondermann is reporting the same thing so far with the same ODN update on his box. While I don't know for him if it's worse, he is indeed reporting a problem of some kind at least, that is the exact same thing, the box recording shows that have generic descriptions that are not new, even with the box set to record new shows..
> 
> 
> That's more where my frustration is coming from. Other people are reporting the exact same problem, but it's only being acknoledged that I am the only one with the problem..



And I also still have the same problem with Mythbusters.


Jim


----------



## wsondermann

On the plus side the new ODN version, for me at least, is handling show conflicts on its own a lot better by automatically scheduling the next available airing of said episodes, which I think is how it's supposed to work. Generic description episodes recording despite being set to new only is the only issue I'm still having, and right now only Mythbusters is doing it (because it's the only series I record that has the generic descriptions).


There is another bug I noticed that happens once in a while--When fast forwarding recorded programs, sometimes it starts over again at the very beginning of the show when pressing play. It only happens about once every 2-3 days.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

The latest update fixed an HDMI handshake issue I occasionally had when switching to the DVR with my receiver. Sometimes it would switch but the audio would cut in and out or the video would go away. I always had to switch to a no source input first, and then the dvr and even then that wasn't always 100%. So far so good.


Problem still remains where sometimes when I reach the end of a show and rewind out of the save screen, the save screen doesn't always go away. Sometimes it stats covering up the video you're trying to see behind it.


Still would like the Guide to group by favorites or a Favorite Filter. A feature lost over the years. Why remove a perfectly fine working feature before a replacement feature is ready?


Also, when we had Passport, the search keyboard would remove letters that won't match anything as you type, so the more you type the quicker you could move around the keyboard. Maybe passport has a patent on that, but still another lost feature.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

What I am seeing so far appears to be related to the programming or guide info. We don't have much control over that aspect of things. Without a doubt not a software issue on the box. And yes the HDMI blinking should be a past memory now.


----------



## Hakemon

How come MDN boxes don't have the problem? Different guide?


I think it can be fixed in software by not recording shows with generic descriptions when set to only record new shows.


If it can't be fixed in cancelling my dvr service. No need to come home to a box full of worthless shows.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21826957
> 
> 
> How come MDN boxes don't have the problem? Different guide?
> 
> 
> I think it can be fixed in software by not recording shows with generic descriptions when set to only record new shows.
> 
> 
> If it can't be fixed in cancelling my dvr service. No need to come home to a box full of worthless shows.



I certainly respect your decision to do that. Maybe in your case the best solution is a DVR with more functionality such a TiVO or similar. Hakemon we do our best to meet the needs of most people but you seem to fall out of that category so you do have other solutions out there that you might want to consider.


----------



## Hakemon

Does BHN have basic DTA's? No cable box, just a DTA?


I'm seriously considering a basic VCR. It works for me cause I don't watch much TV anymore anyway.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21826988
> 
> 
> Does BHN have basic DTA's? No cable box, just a DTA?
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering a basic VCR. It works for me cause I don't watch much TV anymore anyway.



Hakemon if you don't watch much TV then why is all of this such an issue for you. The above conflicts with everything I've seen in the past two weeks from you. Scratchin my head....


And no we do not currently offer DTA's


----------



## Hakemon

Because if I could have something that works, I'll have it and pay for it and take advantage of it.


But if it doesn't work as advertised, I can honestly do without it. Not worth the stress, from BHN CSR or from these awful OCAP boxes. Atleast this update made OCAP faster and I'm impressed, but these constant schedule issues I keep running into, not worth my stress..


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21826949
> 
> 
> What I am seeing so far appears to be related to the programming or guide info. We don't have much control over that aspect of things.



All cablecos are in the same boat.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21827050
> 
> 
> All cablecos are in the same boat.



Thank you... you are very correct.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21827025
> 
> 
> Because if I could have something that works, I'll have it and pay for it and take advantage of it.
> 
> 
> But if it doesn't work as advertised, I can honestly do without it. Not worth the stress, from BHN CSR or from these awful OCAP boxes. Atleast this update made OCAP faster and I'm impressed, but these constant schedule issues I keep running into, not worth my stress..



Like I said in my previous post. We do our best to make them meet the needs of the majority of users. Does that mean we succeed every time...nope. In such cases there are alternatives that might be a better match. Get yourself a cablecard and one of the alternative devices and be done with it. I'll warn you in advance though...they also come with their own headaches...this isn't a perfected science here despite everyones best efforts.


----------



## Hakemon

I know the cablecard issues. I used to work for Charter as a tech.


I see horror stories of the SDV tuning adapters because currently no Tivo is currently a true-2-way device. I'll wait until such a thing exists, and then possibly get it. Until then, my VHS deck is getting used again. And no, it's not a regular VHS. It's a digital DVHS deck and has a ATSC tuner on it so I can record clear QAM easily with it and retain the 1080i resolution..


But still, if it's a programming guide, why does MDN not suffer from recording generic descriptions?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21826949
> 
> 
> What I am seeing so far appears to be related to the programming or guide info. We don't have much control over that aspect of things. Without a doubt not a software issue on the box.



Sure it is. How the DVR processes and deals with the Guide information is totally within the area of what Navigator can do. Improving series recording logic is what making software more robust is all about. It's not about how big of a percentage of users it affects to become a concern, it's about making a better product all around and not leaving holes for customers to fall into.


The generic guide information recording should be an easy fix. Either the default for recording new shows should change to ignore generic information that doesn't provide the new indicator or at least a preference could be made available that allows the user to toggle the default because some users may like to record shows that aren't marked as new just in case.


The other item is schedule changes in the guide. Once shows are set to record, the guide may update and the show is no longer airing there anymore, yet the recording will still happen. So, guide updates should trigger a check of already scheduled series recordings and if the show title no longer matches the current guide, then the scheduled recording is removed. If the state of the NEW flag changes, then the scheduled recording should be adjusted per the options chosen by the user.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21827220
> 
> 
> Sure it is. How the DVR processes and deals with the Guide information is totally within the area of what Navigator can do. Improving series recording logic is what making software more robust is all about. It's not about how big of a percentage of users it affects to become a concern, it's about making a better product all around and not leaving holes for customers to fall into.
> 
> 
> The generic guide information recording should be an easy fix. Either the default for recording new shows should change to ignore generic information that doesn't provide the new indicator or at least a preference could be made available that allows the user to toggle the default because some users may like to record shows that aren't marked as new just in case.
> 
> 
> The other item is schedule changes in the guide. Once shows are set to record, the guide may update and the show is no longer airing there anymore, yet the recording will still happen. So, guide updates should trigger a check of already scheduled series recordings and if the show title no longer matches the current guide, then the scheduled recording is removed. If the state of the NEW flag changes, then the scheduled recording should be adjusted per the options chosen by the user.



Kevin,


I totally agree with you. This would solve my problems.


Note to Gary: the latest version also fixed my HDMI problem through my Denon AVR. I tried it over the weekend and no more dropouts.


Jim


EDIT: one more thing is to have the show marked as new if it is new in the US. Shows like Lost Girl and Merlin have the date when they were shown outside the US so they are not marked as new. This week I had 6 episodes of Lost Girl and 8 of Merlin because I have to record all episodes instead of just new.


----------



## HDOrlando

Appaently were getting RTV (Retro TV Network) back. If it is indeed on BHN channel 1061, that puts it in the HD section for a channel that is SD. Unless WKMG is showing some local stuff in HD (doubtful given how they do not have HD news), it might be a misprint since all those digital sub channels including the 16:9 WFTV Weather Channel was shipped off to the 400's about a year and a half ago.


RTV

We are pleased to announce WKMG in Orlando, FL as RTV's newest affiliate! On April 1, WKMG will begin broadcasting RTV's programming over-the-air on digital channel 6.2, Comcast channel 220, Bright House digital channel 1061 and Florida Cable channel 14.12.

Like · Comment · March 20 at 10:37am ·

http://www.facebook.com/myrtv 


I've sent Gary an E-Mail to confirm.


On another note, we get our monthly notice by Friday so hopefully we will get a small HD channel update. If not this month, I bet at the end of April since they announce stuff 1 1/2 months in advance and we usually get HD each quarter.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21827978
> 
> 
> EDIT: one more thing is to have the show marked as new if it is new in the US. Shows like Lost Girl and Merlin have the date when they were shown outside the US so they are not marked as new. This week I had 6 episodes of Lost Girl and 8 of Merlin because I have to record all episodes instead of just new.



So that's why I have to set Merlin manually each week. Good to know.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21827978
> 
> 
> EDIT: one more thing is to have the show marked as new if it is new in the US. Shows like Lost Girl and Merlin have the date when they were shown outside the US so they are not marked as new. This week I had 6 episodes of Lost Girl and 8 of Merlin because I have to record all episodes instead of just new.



Really??? That makes absolutely no sense! Who provides the Guide data?


BTW, my Mystro box records Merlin with no problem, obviously, that software knows how to handle those exceptions in the guide. This is called robustness, it is a basic tenet of software development, not an extra feature.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21828564
> 
> 
> Really??? That makes absolutely no sense! Who provides the Guide data?


 Tribune Media Services 


At least under ODN, their copyright is on all the description screens.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Just a heads up we will be updating ODN boxes in Pinellas and Manatee counties tonight late. As with all such updates your box will reset multiple times and be unavailable for about 20 minutes. Please do not interrupt the boxes during this time. Updating will start after 12am.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21828628
> 
> Tribune Media Services
> 
> 
> At least under ODN, their copyright is on all the description screens.



They have a contact form on their site. Those of you with the issues could let them know how much you are enjoying their product.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21828564
> 
> 
> Really??? That makes absolutely no sense! Who provides the Guide data?
> 
> 
> BTW, my Mystro box records Merlin with no problem, obviously, that software knows how to handle those exceptions in the guide. This is called robustness, it is a basic tenet of software development, not an extra feature.



In a normal programming environment I would agree with you. In such cases more likely than not you're dealing with a common hardware platform and resources. With these boxes its multi vendor and resources and while the UI looks identical across the boxes (for the most part) the behind the scenes stuff couldn't be more different. And let us not forget those pesky quirks that all boxes come with that aren't in the manual. You can do all the testing in the world and still easily miss things that are only caught in production or this case the field. And while we make it look easy....updating these boxes is no cakewalk and not something we do willynilly....with each update increases the risk of something going very wrong...and wrong at a magnitude that you can't even imagine. So while you may think we are dragging our heals on things just understand there is lot more going on behind the scenes....and trust me when I say we're working on making these boxes better with every update....it just takes time.


----------



## mgsports

You beat me to it and good Comcast is adding it.


----------



## heyitsme

Hello Friends







has anyone else noticed their box freezing more often after that last update. I've had to unplug/replug my samsung box about every other day since the update. Related question, does anyone know of a remote control code that can be entered to reboot the box, that would save the wife and I from arguing over who has to get up and unplug the box.


----------



## Hakemon

Internet keeps working snail slow the past couple late nights. Maintnance? It's been consistently getting Basic speeds, not the Standard speeds I should be getting. Always past midnight.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21832799
> 
> 
> It's been consistently getting Basic speeds, not the Standard speeds I should be getting.




Huh?


----------



## Hakemon

Basic, about 1.5Mbps download, standard being 10Mbps. I thought central florida had the Basic tier also..



Anyway, internet works like crap at night, but only night and only started happening recently..


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21833138
> 
> 
> Basic, about 1.5Mbps download, standard being 10Mbps. I thought central florida had the Basic tier also..
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, internet works like crap at night, but only night and only started happening recently..



Okay so we get the tiers right


Lite 768k 384k

Std 10m 1m

Turbo 20m 2m

Lightning 40m 5m


Email me your modem MAC and I'll take a quick look. What were you using to test speeds.


----------



## Hakemon

I thought bhn had basic, never mind.


I actually found out what was causing it. My damn iPad was syncing iCloud photo stream and uploading all these pictures and due to the way tcpip works when you max out uploads the download slows down because not all packet receipt acks are making it on time. That's my network engineering side talking.


Anyways it's fixed cause it did it again this morning.


----------



## Hakemon

Oh and the speed test page was both speedtest.net and the bright house speed test.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/21832777
> 
> 
> Hello Friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone else noticed their box freezing more often after that last update. I've had to unplug/replug my samsung box about every other day since the update. Related question, does anyone know of a remote control code that can be entered to reboot the box, that would save the wife and I from arguing over who has to get up and unplug the box.



Please send me an email to [email protected] include your WAN IP and/or Modem MAC address so I can check your equipment. I'll be in touch directly.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, It's Wednesday and were on notice watch these next 3 days since it's the end of the month and notices do not come on weekends.


Hopefully, we will get something HD wise.


Note: Looks like no notice in Wednesday's paper.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21837425
> 
> 
> Well, It's Wednesday and were on notice watch these next 3 days since it's the end of the month and notices do not come on weekends.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we will get something HD wise.
> 
> 
> Note: Looks like no notice in Wednesday's paper.



No notice in mine. So either tomorrow or Friday and I hope it'll be something good, like more Starz! for the folks who have it. They really get cheated on the HD and they deserve some major love!


----------



## HDOrlando

Likely Friday but have seen it the day before the last possibility. I do prefer Thursday so we have closure for the month sooner. This is the first time in at least a year which we have not had anything pending.


Starzis one of the three big holes in the BHN HD lineup along with no NFL Network and HDNet (AXS.TV)/HD Net Movies.


My theory has been will take a new deal with Starz/Encore to get us more HD Starz, those new HD Encores, IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD. It has been on the month to months for at least two years so a conclusion likely comes this year.


While something new like TV Land HD, Sony Movie Channel HD or Shorts HD could be possible, were probably looking at a small update with something like FUEL HD, Sundance HD, RFD-TV HD, NUVO TV HD, HD shopping channels, or something else of the 11 non-premium and National RSN possibilities on the carriage deals.


Kevin has seen nothing new on the Time Warner Cable notices which are put on line.


We get an update every quarter so we should get an announcement this week or at the end of next month.


Let's hope for some goodies.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21838049
> 
> 
> Likely Friday but have seen it the day before the last possibility. I do prefer Thursday so we have closure for the month sooner. This is the first time in at least a year which we have not had anything pending.
> 
> 
> Starzis one of the three big holes in the BHN HD lineup along with no NFL Network and HDNet (AXS.TV)/HD Net Movies.
> 
> 
> My theory has been will take a new deal with Starz/Encore to get us more HD Starz, those new HD Encores, IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD. It has been on the month to months for at least two years so a conclusion likely comes this year.
> 
> 
> While something new like TV Land HD, Sony Movie Channel HD or Shorts HD could be possible, were probably looking at a small update with something like FUEL HD, Sundance HD, RFD-TV HD, NUVO TV HD, HD shopping channels, or something else of the 11 non-premium and National RSN possibilities on the carriage deals.
> 
> 
> Kevin has seen nothing new on the Time Warner Cable notices which are put on line.
> 
> 
> We get an update every quarter so we should get an announcement this week or at the end of next month.
> 
> 
> Let's hope for some goodies.



I don't know about TVLAND HD as TWC seems to be in discussions over CMT HD and that might keep them from coming to a new contract for MTV2 HD and TVLAND HD.


----------



## Nayan

Fox to flip Speed is what I read elsewhere:

http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_new...-to-rival-espn


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Very good point. That could very well be a holdup but those discussions could lead to both channels. Given how fast we get stuff that are from the big conglomerates outside of FUEL, I would expect us to get both in a few months. Then again, TWC/BHN were among the last systems to get the Viacom HD Suite.


Nayan: Very interesting. It would be another (NBC Sports Network) to compete with ESPN and our bills will rise with it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like no notice today meaning we will get it tomorrow (Friday).


I've got a hunch we will get 1 HD channel in tomorrow's notice and I'm not talking about the SD Retro TV Network that is being put in the HD section on 1061.


Let's cross our fingers.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21842151
> 
> 
> ...and I'm not talking about the SD Retro TV Network that is being put in the HD section on 1061...



If this is fact, why would BHN allow or want an HD channel to be used for SD programming? Maybe BHNtechXpert can explain this.

Are there any other dedicated full-time SD programs on HD channels? Even if the SD Retro TV Network is the only instance of this happening, it's still a bad precedent.


----------



## Nayan

Well yes, if you look at channels like Hallmark who run old Lucy, Golden Girls and shows like that full time.


----------



## mgsports

Fuel and Speed are the same and more better to go up against ESPN. Comcast in Orlando needs to be like BHN and annouce things monthly.


----------



## HDOrlando

sgooter: I think I sent an E-Mail to him at the wrong address but would love it if Gary could explain the policy change. Since WKMG does not do HD news, I do not see them putting any HD content in the few local morning programming hours they have.


Nayan: I'd like the channels to have at least a little HD so they are in the HD section. I do like the retro networks, we shall see.


mgsports: I've heard that from Comcast Orlando customers.


They could probably put some of those speed shows on FUEL so that is a very good point.


BTW: Notice will be here within the next half hour and while were on the subject, it could include FUEL HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


The notice came this morning and it was small for a second straight month.


There was NOTHING new and NO changes to the month to month deals.


Interestingly, WKMG is still on there and given how BHN is going to re-trans Retro TV who is now an affiliate of WKMG, you would think progress is being made.


It's nice to see there is no real drop dead date. It shows WKMG never had the guts to ever pull it in the first place. They would lose a lot of viewers. LOL!


GSN is on the month to months for Time Warner Cable notices but still expires April 30 for us.


The only other observation I have is given how they are putting out notices at the end of the month and 1 1/2 months in advance, we might not get any HD until June but do see something coming in the next notice at the end of April so we get HD in the second quarter.


Even though we have been spoiled this year (15 HD channels in the first quarter), it sucks to get nothing but month to month stuff for a second straight month.


----------



## Nayan

I thought we would get more than just the usual month-to-month list in our notice but like you said, there's not much left to get. At least they're not taking anything away!


----------



## allowiches

*BHNTech:* Can you explain what "The program was not recorded because the channel was not available (6)" means. It's okay to get technical, we like technical. I get this error every so often. Happened on two shows Wednesday night, Ghost Hunters and Watch What Happens. We have two DVR's and the second DVR recorded the shows fine so they couldn't be that "unavailable." Thanks in advance!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21846577
> 
> *BHNTech:* Can you explain what "The program was not recorded because the channel was not available (6)" means. It's okay to get technical, we like technical. I get this error every so often. Happened on two shows Wednesday night, Ghost Hunters and Watch What Happens. We have two DVR's and the second DVR recorded the shows fine so they couldn't be that "unavailable." Thanks in advance!



Oh but technically it could have been unavailable. What is the channel number for those shows. If they are SDV there are RARE moments when boxes haven't properly updated and are pointing to the wrong servers (this is a very non technical description of a highly technical problem). One way to avoid this is to turn the box off at night (don't remove power just turn it off).


----------



## mgsports

What did you here from Comcast Customers others want to know?


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: I once saw a post in an Orlando Sentinel thread discussing Bright House and a user complainted. I also had a friend who used to have Comcast Orlando. They simply wanted wanted more info on additions.


----------



## sofast1

 http://www2.tbo.com/news/business/20...box-ar-386975/


----------



## mgsports

But Orlando Sentinel only shows BHN Updates not others.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


I know that but people posted in one of Hal Boedeker's blogs about Bright House mentioning it. It was a few years ago.


----------



## mgsports

Thanks and he does sometimes for Comcast and Comcast do changes every month like TWC and BHN do.


----------



## HDOrlando

We should be getting Retro TV Network back around 9 am or 10 am (That is when it seems stuff goes live on launch days) on channel 1061.


Maybe then we will find out the mystery of why it will be in the HD section and not the mid-400's that those subchannels were moved too a year and a half ago. Could WKMG somehow be showing some local HD programming on it? We shall see.


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone have Retro TV Network up on 1061 yet?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21848656
> 
> 
> Oh but technically it could have been unavailable. What is the channel number for those shows. If they are SDV there are RARE moments when boxes haven't properly updated and are pointing to the wrong servers (this is a very non technical description of a highly technical problem). One way to avoid this is to turn the box off at night (don't remove power just turn it off).



I think you are on to something. I have several channels that won't come in at all and the box says "not available" for an IP address. I'll go to your site and post information for you. Thanks.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21854418
> 
> 
> Anyone have Retro TV Network up on 1061 yet?



Yes if you punch in the number but it's not in the guide yet


----------



## Nayan

This is way OT but on April 9th the Orlando Sentinel will be going behind a paywall like Florida Today and other newspapers have done. The reason I am mentioning it here is I know a few of us read Hal's TV column and it's not known if the blogs will count towards the monthly limit.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Hopefully, we will know why it will be in the HD section soon.


Let's hope not on Hal's blog but good thing I am a Sentinel subscriber.


----------



## Wolfpanther




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21854418
> 
> 
> Anyone have Retro TV Network up on 1061 yet?



It's in the Guide on Channel 463 still as LATV but the guide info for RTV starts on Monday.


----------



## HDOrlando

Wolfpanther,


It is indeed and there is RTV programming. So, it does look like LATV is gone.


The big mystery now is why it is also slated to be in the HD section?


----------



## allowiches

*BHNTech:* I put a post at DSL reports forum for you yesterday. I have a little more information. Since I had shows set to record last night that I didn't want to lose, I rebooted the box by unplugging it around 7:30. It took three tries to get it to boot. The first two got stuck right away displaying Alt and the screen saying "Accessing information." Sorry I don't remember the exact term. Anyway after the successful reboot, it had an IP address and it recorded all shows properly last night. I'll check for an IP address each evening. That should solve my problem temporarily until we figure out why it loses access to the network? Thanks again!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21857346
> 
> *BHNTech:* I put a post at DSL reports forum for you yesterday. I have a little more information. Since I had shows set to record last night that I didn't want to lose, I rebooted the box by unplugging it around 7:30. It took three tries to get it to boot. The first two got stuck right away displaying Alt and the screen saying "Accessing information." Sorry I don't remember the exact term. Anyway after the successful reboot, it had an IP address and it recorded all shows properly last night. I'll check for an IP address each evening. That should solve my problem temporarily until we figure out why it loses access to the network? Thanks again!



Got your msg and replied


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21857271
> 
> 
> Wolfpanther,
> 
> 
> It is indeed and there is RTV programming. So, it does look like LATV is gone.
> 
> 
> The big mystery now is why it is also slated to be in the HD section?



Speaking of HD channels TWC did announce one new HD channel today! Azteca America HD in North Texas on a channel that is TBA. This will be OTA Azteca America (KAZD) HD. That will bring me to 135 HD channels and the Greenville system to 99.


Nothing else really yet this week yet find out tommorow and (wednesday for NYC and east coast TWC systems)


HDOrlando here is the schedule for Legal notice each month for TWC so you can take a look at them for yourself this is when they go in the papers but might not web update right away:

Hawaii (HI) 1st and 3rd monday of each month

Texas (TX, Anthony NM part of (El Paso) system 1st and 3rd monday each month

East (NY, ME, MA, NH, NC, SC, VA, AL) 1st and 3rd wednesday each month (Started last month)

Midwest (KY, OH, KS, MO, NE, PA, WI, WV, IL, IN) 2nd and 4th friday of each month

West and Mountain West (CA, ID, WA, CO, AZ) 1st and 3rd tuesday of the month except gunnison which is every 1st and 3rd wednesday of each month

this does not include the insight systems or KY-TN TWC systems that were New Wave Communications


----------



## Hakemon

Anyone else having problems streaming Netflix at night on their Road Runner? Netflix streams only about 5-6Mbps on HD shows, and it keeps rebuffering, even when the PS3 is the only thing on, on the network.. YouTube is also having rebuffering problems again, on all my computers. But all speed tests show fine.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

2 new small glitches with Navigator.


• A variation on the stop/save/delete screen not going away when rewinding at the end of the program. This time stopped, deleted, live tv came on, but the stop screen for the deleted program stayed.


• Twice since the update, I've turned on the box and all the GUI screens like List, Info overlay and Guide have been squished inward. For example the video on the corner of the Guide screen is in the correct position, but the actual right edge of the guide is pushed in a few inches leaving the video extending out further to the right. Usually turning off the box and turning it back on clears it.


So... Navigator.... keeping you on your toes with new and bizarre glitches.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21860235
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems streaming Netflix at night on their Road Runner? Netflix streams only about 5-6Mbps on HD shows, and it keeps rebuffering, even when the PS3 is the only thing on, on the network.. YouTube is also having rebuffering problems again, on all my computers. But all speed tests show fine.



I was noticing some Youtube buffering issues the other night. Haven't really checked back to see if it cleared up.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Great eye and thanks for that tip.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Also, noticed that while the DVR -> AVR -> TV HDMI blinking is much improved it still occasionally comes back. For example, if I leave the DVR paused for a while and the screensaver kicks in. Sometimes when I start playing again the HDMI blinks on and off in the audio. My usual fix for the blink is to turn off the DVR, switch my AVR to an inactive source, wait a few seconds and then switch back to the DVR source and turn it back on.


----------



## allowiches

My wife has pointed out an occasional bug in the new software. If you are watching a recorded show it gets to a point where you can't FF anymore. Usually somewhere after the halfway point. When you hit FF it jumps to the end as if it played to the end and gives you the option to delete, save, play again, resume, etc. You cannot FF from any point beyond that point in the show. This is happening randomly and on both of our DVRs.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like RTV is only going to be on 463 replacing LATV.


Anyone still able to punch it in on 1061 and if so, any stretch o vision or anything?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

For those of you still experiencing the recording of old episodes as new issue I need you to send me an email to [email protected] with following information:


Box Model:

Channel:

Program:

Time and Date:

Your Service Area:

Your Modem MAC:


Emails that are missing any of the above information will not be accepted so please have complete information.


Thank you...


----------



## Nayan

No, it's gone from 1061 so I wonder if it was a mistake as I did have it a couple days ago.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I am betting it was a mistake too. Glad that mystery is solved.


----------



## Nayan

And our next notice will probably say something about the switch of Planet Green to Destination America on Memorial Day. I officially cancelled Florida Today so we'll need eyes out there







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Good thing the notices are at the ends of the month.


I'll check the Wed-Fri paper but we will need other people as well.


That change will be there hopefully with a small HD update.


Anyone else willing to check the notices? We will need as many eyes as possible.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21866639
> 
> 
> For those of you still experiencing the recording of old episodes as new issue I need you to send me an email to [email protected] with following information:
> 
> 
> Box Model:
> 
> Channel:
> 
> Program:
> 
> Time:
> 
> Your Service Area:
> 
> Your Modem MAC:
> 
> 
> Emails that are missing any of the above information will not be accepted so please have complete information.
> 
> 
> Thank you...



Before I waste your time, what is supposed to trigger a show as a new show? Is it when it says "NEW" in the guide? We are getting shows that only schedule to record AFTER we have watched the original recording. My wife does all this stuff so I get my reports second hand.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21867226
> 
> 
> Before I waste your time, what is supposed to trigger a show as a new show? Is it when it says "NEW" in the guide? We are getting shows that only schedule to record AFTER we have watched the original recording. My wife does all this stuff so I get my reports second hand.



If you have selected NEW EPISODES ONLY in your scheduled recording and the box records old episodes as well I want to know about it through the process above.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21867463
> 
> 
> If you have selected NEW EPISODES ONLY in your scheduled recording and the box records old episodes as well I want to know about it through the process above.



One other question, do you need the recordings to remain scheduled or can we cancel them and still report them?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21867895
> 
> 
> One other question, do you need the recordings to remain scheduled or can we cancel them and still report them?



For now leave them scheduled please...


----------



## Hakemon

How do I report shows that aren't even on my series manager, like Deadliest Catch, that somehow get recorded? Last odd recording was that last week but this week it hasn't done anything else yet.


----------



## Hakemon

I tried to respond in email as much as I can right now.. Keep in mind, I'm out of energy on this issue and just give up. If you think you found something, cool, but for now, I have no hope.



> Quote:
> Box Model: 8642HDC
> 
> Channel: Usually 1256, but sometimes 1242
> 
> Program: Hard to answer, usually MythBusters, Pawn Stars, and some others, and sometimes it records shows that aren't even in the series manager, like Ragin Cajuns, Deadliest Catch, and a few others.
> 
> Time: It doesn't matter, it'll do it whenever it wants.
> 
> Your Service Area: CFL
> 
> Your Modem MAC: **********
> 
> 
> I advise you to check the following videos for examples. I have recently been just deleting whatever it records out of frustration, and not even keeping notes anymore. Take note when these videos were uploaded. They were uploaded on the same day I recorded them, so whatever the box showed me is all I know.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho9CvgfLFW8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_YYH8f3Lls


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21869164
> 
> 
> I tried to respond in email as much as I can right now.. Keep in mind, I'm out of energy on this issue and just give up. If you think you found something, cool, but for now, I have no hope.




That isn't what I asked for. I need specifics formatted exactly as shown sent to me via email. Thank you.


----------



## Hakemon

Jesus ****ing christ. Well I'm sorry, it's just not that easy.. There are MANY MANY MANY different possibilities it records.


How can I possibly format it how you want it, when there's like 5 different shows it records, with multiple different times, different channels, including shows not even ON the series manager?


Seriously, I am trying my best, but your being rather picky. Work with me here, I tried, for the best of my *autistic* brain can comprehend.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21869209
> 
> 
> Jesus ****ing christ. Well I'm sorry, it's just not that easy.. There are MANY MANY MANY different possibilities it records.
> 
> 
> How can I possibly format it how you want it, when there's like 5 different shows it records, with multiple different times, different channels, including shows not even ON the series manager?
> 
> 
> Seriously, I am trying my best, but your being rather picky. Work with me here, I tried, for the best of my *autistic* brain can comprehend.



Yes it is just that easy and I'm only interested at this point in scheduled recordings of NEW EPISODES that record old episodes....and it must be via email and be complete as requested...thank you. Please leave the schedule on your box as we will be checking them...I'll let you know when to delete.


----------



## Hakemon

You don't reply to my emails to you so I have no idea weather it's right or not, so here's another try.. Just let me know then if it's right, THEN I'll email it.


It's an already deleted recording though.


Box Model: 8642HDC

Channel: 1242

Program: American Restoration

Time: 7:00 and 7:30

Your Service Area: CFL

Your Modem MAC: ***************


Is that good?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21869253
> 
> 
> You don't reply to my emails to you so I have no idea weather it's right or not, so here's another try.. Just let me know then if it's right, THEN I'll email it.
> 
> 
> It's an already deleted recording though.
> 
> 
> Box Model: 8642HDC
> 
> Channel: 1242
> 
> Program: American Restoration
> 
> Time: 7:00 and 7:30
> 
> Your Service Area: CFL
> 
> Your Modem MAC: ***************
> 
> 
> Is that good?



Please read my last post again...and also my original post on this subject for the exact info needed. No need to post here it needs to be sent email so it's complete. Thank you.


----------



## Hakemon

Ok, I looked it over and over again, the only thing I can interpret differently is, are you asking for things to BE recorded, and not past tense?


----------



## Hakemon

I'm sorry, I still don't understand then (as per your email now) to what you want exactly.


I guess I'm just stupid and don't understand, because I am trying and trying but just not getting anywhere. I'm getting someone else here to read it for me and perhaps translate it to my level..


Keep in mind, I do have autism, and on top of that, a programmer (fluent in 68k assembly), but I lack social skills. If you explained this in a programming language or something I'd understand it perfectly, but when it comes to how you're explaining things for me, I just don't get it.


----------



## Nayan

Don't forget, today starts the free MLB preview that runs until the 15th.


----------



## allowiches

WhooHoo! Love free baseball! I subscribe to the MLB radio broadcasts on my phone and go to sleep at night listening to games. Just like when I was a kid.


----------



## Nayan

I love free baseball too! I thought about getting the pass for the year but at $179 that's a bit steep, especially since MLB.tv is only $125 and I can watch it anywhere.


----------



## wdcoy

The NFL Hall of Fame game is going to be on the NFL Network, Aug. 5th. Hope we get to see it.


Don


----------



## Nayan

Follow the link in my signature. We are going to try and get it this year.


----------



## HDOrlando

Current TV is currently on month to month deals and it sounds like it might be dropped by Time Warner Cable who does deals for Bright House.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...83404P20120405 


My prediction is it will not make it without Keith Olbermann and will not only get pulled but eventually go under.


Olbermann might be hard to work with but Current just did not have the resources. The docs are something still worth watching though. Too bad, were losing it soon.


----------



## Nayan

Oh now that's gonna suck







.


----------



## Hakemon

Eck, anyone else noticing this terrible echo on clear QAM FOX35?


----------



## Hakemon

Gary sent you an email, sure enough it recorded what it said it would.


Box Model: 8642HDC

Channel: 1291

Program: Bait Car

Time: 8:00PM April 8, 2012

Your Service Area: CFL

Your Modem MAC: **************


----------



## allowiches

*BHNTECHXPERT:* I emailed one too.


If anyone else has any, please send them to Gary so he can diagnose this issue properly.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Thank you I have received them. I sent one back due to incomplete information but the other is being looked into.


----------



## Hakemon

That must be mine that is getting looked into, cause I didn't receive any kickback.


----------



## allowiches

Yes, it was me who got kicked back. I replied with the missing info. Hopefully he can figure this out. I have a show that is new only, but is scheduling old episodes. It even schduled the same half-hour slot to record five times. Obviously, three of them are in conflict with itself.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Yes but I need it in the format above please and it must be complete. Not trying to make it difficult but there are reasons for this. Thank you.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21885928
> 
> 
> Yes but I need it in the format above please and it must be complete. Not trying to make it difficult but there are reasons for this. Thank you.



Okay, I'll try again. Here's what I sent:


Box Model: Cisco 8640HDC

Channel: 1240 BioHD

Program: Celebrity House Hunters

Time and Date: Scheduled to record old episodes on Tuesday, 4/10 at 10:00pm, 10:30pm, 11:00pm, and 11:30pm

Your Service Area: Palm Coast

Your Modem MAC: redacted


----------



## Hakemon

Told you his format is hard to understand.







. Welcome to my world last week


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21886208
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll try again. Here's what I sent:
> 
> 
> Box Model: Cisco 8640HDC
> 
> Channel: 1240 BioHD
> 
> Program: Celebrity House Hunters
> 
> Time and Date: Scheduled to record old episodes on Tuesday, 4/10 at 10:00pm, 10:30pm, 11:00pm, and 11:30pm
> 
> Your Service Area: Palm Coast
> 
> Your Modem MAC: redacted



He's not clear on this. He wants it to have already recorded and not deleted. He won't accept what's TO BE recorded.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21886437
> 
> 
> Told you his format is hard to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Welcome to my world last week



There is probably a parser and/or excel spreadheet behind the very specific formatting.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21886456
> 
> 
> He's not clear on this. He wants it to have already recorded and not deleted. He won't accept what's TO BE recorded.



He didn't kick it back this time so I think it is okay. I also tried it on my 8300HDC last night and got the same results so it doesn't seem to be box oriented.


----------



## garyzephed

a tweet went out earlier today from @BHNInsider that BHN is adding MLB Strike Zone... ch. 1143 in both Orlando and Tampa as well as other channels on the other BHN systems across the country...


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyzephed* /forum/post/21890419
> 
> 
> a tweet went out earlier today from @BHNInsider that BHN is adding MLB Strike Zone... ch. 1143 in both Orlando and Tampa as well as other channels on the other BHN systems across the country...



That is correct...


----------



## Nayan

Tonight at 7 is when it'll launch! I am super excited as I


----------



## HDOrlando

I knew Bright House would pick this up quickly.


Here is the tweet.

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/gtcufq 


I am surprised they are not moving Yes Network HD to 1143 so they could put Strike Zone right next to MLB Network on 1142.


Were now at 197 HD Channels. Three more till 200!


Well done Bright House.


----------



## Spiderman865

I'm jealous!


----------



## mgsports

What other Channels are you talking about? So I guess TWC to then.


----------



## George903

I get Florida Today and can report on the legal notices. I've not had a chance to do it yet as the early birds often post the information before 5am long before I wake.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903* /forum/post/21891139
> 
> 
> I get Florida Today and can report on the legal notices. I've not had a chance to do it yet as the early birds often post the information before 5am long before I wake.



Then I shall pass the notice reigns on to you then







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21890873
> 
> 
> I knew Bright House would pick this up quickly.
> 
> 
> Here is the tweet.
> 
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/gtcufq
> 
> 
> I am surprised they are not moving Yes Network HD to 1143 so they could put Strike Zone right next to MLB Network on 1142.
> 
> 
> Were now at 197 HD Channels. Three more till 200!
> 
> 
> Well done Bright House.



I am surprised this popped up on TWC/Brighthouse systems so quickly! I saw a legal notice mention strike zone channel but it did not mention HD or SD. My TWC Area even got the channel! I am surprised they did not rollout this and MLB Network SD/HD to areas that have SDV and no MLB Network. Some areas did not get the channel even though they have the mlb network in HD and SDV or just the MLB Network HD.


So now TWC North Texas is going to be at 136 HD channels soon!:


added today:

MLB Strike Zone HD


Coming Soon:

KAZD (Azteca America) HD


my area has it on SDV at 1280x720p (720p) channel 800 with a barker slide with information about the channel and a cool TWC logo splash behind it.


----------



## Hakemon

I was finally able to fix my cable boxes inability to output Closed Caption to my old TV. I'm heard of hearing and was disappointed that the HDC box I have, while it will handle CC on HDMI or Component, it refuses to show any CC on Composite or RF out, which while the box is in my bedroom, on my older TV, makes it impossible to watch.


I had to ultimately get one of these boxes and plug it into the cable box, just to be able to watch and "read" TV shows.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/IMG_0259.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/IMG_0262.jpg 


Only reason I didn't have two converters was because first of all, not paying for another box, and second of all, I have no problem transporting this box between my bedroom and the livingroom TV (which is HD).


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903* /forum/post/21891139
> 
> 
> I get Florida Today and can report on the legal notices. I've not had a chance to do it yet as the early birds often post the information before 5am long before I wake.



George,


Do you check the paper every day?


----------



## George903

Yes, I read every day's Florida Today. On a few occasions (e.g the 27th April) I will not be able to post until the next day if the notice happens to occur then. Nayan, I now have the reins!


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


I recall last year you were up early on the day of the Royal Wedding and reported that you saw the big notice we got that day. I of course was up to get the notice not watch that.


We usually get it at the end of the month and that's the only time I check.


If we get something on the 27th, I'll post it but on any other day, I'll wait till say noon to post it so you can officially have the reins?


What time do you think you would post each day? Please let me know.


Thanks!


----------



## George903




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21893622
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> 
> I recall last year you were up early on the day of the Royal Wedding and reported that you saw the big notice we got that day. I of course was up to get the notice not watch that.
> 
> 
> We usually get it at the end of the month and that's the only time I check.
> 
> 
> If we get something on the 27th, I'll post it but on any other day, I'll wait till say noon to post it so you can officially have the reins?
> 
> 
> What time do you think you would post each day? Please let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You have a good memory!

Please don't wait for me to post if you see it first, as it's good to get the news out as soon as possible. I have no problem in others posting before me. I just wanted to you know that I've been there as a back up all along and will continue to be there.


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


If you do post though, what time do you think you would normally post the notices?


----------



## George903




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21894058
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> 
> If you do post though, what time do you think you would normally post the notices?



Most likely 9am, but 'll give myself some leeway and say between 8 and 10am.


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


That sounds wonderful.


This past year, they have had the notices at the end of the month but we need someone on alert all month and it is great that you can do this for us.


Unless it is on the 27th when you will be away, you'll be posting your first notice this month.


Thanks George!


----------



## Hakemon

My cable box is askinng me an odd question on the front panel.


"To purge, press ch up. To cancel, press ch-"


Uhhh?? I just recorded it on video, I do NOT know what it's asking of me..


Must be a BUG.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSnA14FNAPY


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21897004
> 
> 
> My cable box is askinng me an odd question on the front panel.
> 
> 
> "To purge, press ch up. To cancel, press ch-"
> 
> 
> Uhhh?? I just recorded it on video, I do NOT know what it's asking of me..
> 
> 
> Must be a BUG.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSnA14FNAPY



Just because you don't know what it is doesn't make it a bug....purge is the same thing as delete....typically in the context of purging something old or no longer needed such as a old recording to free up space for example.


----------



## Hakemon

Well why the hell is it asking it on the leds and not on the screen WHILE playing a show?


Your afraid of the word bug aren't you? If your so smart explain WHY it asked it. Seriously.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21897466
> 
> 
> Well why the hell is it asking it on the leds and not on the screen WHILE playing a show?
> 
> 
> Your afraid of the word bug aren't you? If your so smart explain WHY it asked it. Seriously.



Hakemon I am not going to argue with you about this or anything else for that matter. Have a great day.


----------



## Hakemon

Then you don't know why it failed.


What's your managers email address? In tired of how you treat me frankly.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21897488
> 
> 
> Then you don't know why it failed.
> 
> 
> What's your managers email address? In tired of how you treat me frankly.



Dude,you need to take a chill pill.







Havin' a bad day?







Gary's here to help,lose the negative attitude and let him.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Those of you with Cable Cards and Tuning Adapters will be happy to know starting with your next billing statement (depending on statement cycle), Tuning Adapters will no longer be a billable item. In other words they will be included at no charge.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68* /forum/post/21889062
> 
> 
> There is probably a parser and/or excel spreadheet behind the very specific formatting.



Nope I'm not that lazy







The reality is that the folks behind the scenes want specific things only..nothing more...nothing less and keeping things adhered to the KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) makes sure that I don't have to interpret anything before sending it off. If you write a book I have to read the book and then decide exactly what it is you intended to communicate and filter the rest. This isn't the only community where I reside and to make sure that these things get sent off in a timely manner the shorter the better.


Thanks...


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21846577
> 
> *BHNTech:* Can you explain what "The program was not recorded because the channel was not available (6)" means. It's okay to get technical, we like technical. I get this error every so often. Happened on two shows Wednesday night, Ghost Hunters and Watch What Happens. We have two DVR's and the second DVR recorded the shows fine so they couldn't be that "unavailable." Thanks in advance!



That is because of an SDV issue. You can minimize these incidents by making sure you turn the box off at night (don't disconnect power just turn it off) so it can load all the guide data correctly. This will still happen from time to time...but it's getting much better. SDV has evolved quite nicely from where we started out with this technology...is it perfect...no...but certainly much improved.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21842425
> 
> 
> If this is fact, why would BHN allow or want an HD channel to be used for SD programming? Maybe BHNtechXpert can explain this.
> 
> Are there any other dedicated full-time SD programs on HD channels? Even if the SD Retro TV Network is the only instance of this happening, it's still a bad precedent.



It all depends on how the provider gives us the signal. Some providers are now HD only but we still have folks that don't have HD and certainly vice versa.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21827978
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you. This would solve my problems.
> 
> 
> Note to Gary: the latest version also fixed my HDMI problem through my Denon AVR. I tried it over the weekend and no more dropouts.
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> EDIT: one more thing is to have the show marked as new if it is new in the US. Shows like Lost Girl and Merlin have the date when they were shown outside the US so they are not marked as new. This week I had 6 episodes of Lost Girl and 8 of Merlin because I have to record all episodes instead of just new.



Jim good to hear on the HDMI issue as expected the latest firmware resolved that issue. As for the guide...we get what we get. We do our best to keep them on their toes but there is no way that the guide, the program status (new/repeat) etc are going to be correct every single time. Much of this is completely out of the guide data provider control as well...you ever hear the term GIGO (Garbage In Garbage Out). Well the same applies to every station that provides guide data to the aggregator which ultimately provides the data to us.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21889123
> 
> 
> He didn't kick it back this time so I think it is okay. I also tried it on my 8300HDC last night and got the same results so it doesn't seem to be box oriented.



At this point none of the data provided by all points to a box issue but instead is as a result of the guide data itself. Meaning they are status'ing the program as new from the provider station and thats what everybody goes by. We do our best to communicate back any errors however this in most cases doesn't originate from the aggregator but is the folks behind them. In a perfect world everyone would get the memo....this isn't a perfect world so it's something we'll have to live with from time to time.\\


I will continue the invitiaton to send examples for another week for investigation and if we get similar results this issue will be tabled at that point.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21898026
> 
> 
> That is because of an SDV issue. You can minimize these incidents by making sure you turn the box off at night (don't disconnect power just turn it off) so it can load all the guide data correctly. This will still happen from time to time...but it's getting much better. SDV has evolved quite nicely from where we started out with this technology...is it perfect...no...but certainly much improved.


*Gary - you helped me with this issue through the DSLReports secure site. It was a signal problem at my home. I thank you for your quick response.*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21898076
> 
> 
> At this point none of the data provided by all points to a box issue but instead is as a result of the guide data itself. Meaning they are status'ing the program as new from the provider station and thats what everybody goes by. We do our best to communicate back any errors however this in most cases doesn't originate from the aggregator but is the folks behind them. In a perfect world everyone would get the memo....this isn't a perfect world so it's something we'll have to live with from time to time.\\
> 
> 
> I will continue the invitiaton to send examples for another week for investigation and if we get similar results this issue will be tabled at that point.


*Couldn't the software be changed so that it looks for the "NEW" flag in the guide? To me that makes the most sense. I guess that raises the question, what triggers a show to be scheduled if it is "new only?" Thanks again for all you're doing.*


----------



## allowiches

Does anyone here have whole house DVR? I got a call from a BHN sales rep offering it to me for the same price as I am paying now. It also included a non-dvr HD box on my third TV that is directly connected. I'm wondering if it works good. Scheduling tech time is a tough thing so I'm wondering if it is worth it.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21898494
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have whole house DVR? I got a call from a BHN sales rep offering it to me for the same price as I am paying now. It also included a non-dvr HD box on my third TV that is directly connected. I'm wondering if it works good. Scheduling tech time is a tough thing so I'm wondering if it is worth it.



I have the whole house DVR. It works well. The only negative that I have is that you can only schedule on the DVR not on the non-DVR.


If you have any specific questions, ask.


Jim


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21898457
> 
> *Gary - you helped me with this issue through the DSLReports secure site. It was a signal problem at my home. I thank you for your quick response.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Couldn't the software be changed so that it looks for the "NEW" flag in the guide? To me that makes the most sense. I guess that raises the question, what triggers a show to be scheduled if it is "new only?" Thanks again for all you're doing.*



Allowiches we do check for the 'NEW' flag...that is the problem...we have checked the guide data and we're interpreting the data exactly as it comes to us....there is nothing that can be done when its flagged as new when it may not be...remember...there are layers of people providing the data to our provider....shy of building a box that can remember years of guide data and that has intelligence to say "woa that aint new sparky... and dump it" we're completely at the mercy of the content origination point. Its that GIGO situation.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21898494
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have whole house DVR? I got a call from a BHN sales rep offering it to me for the same price as I am paying now. It also included a non-dvr HD box on my third TV that is directly connected. I'm wondering if it works good. Scheduling tech time is a tough thing so I'm wondering if it is worth it.



It works great....I have it in my home with mixed eq no less (for testing purposes). You should have no problems.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/21897822
> 
> 
> Dude,you need to take a chill pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havin' a bad day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary's here to help,lose the negative attitude and let him.



He left it unanswered why I got a purge message. Frankly I'm pissed at him for NEVER apologizing once for any of my bright house hell I've had. He never shows empathy. Bad customer service and frankly I don't accept it.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21898761
> 
> 
> He left it unanswered why I got a purge message. Frankly I'm pissed at him for NEVER apologizing once for any of my bright house hell I've had. He never shows empathy. Bad customer service and frankly I don't accept it.



His answer was "purge is the same thing as delete....typically in the context of purging something old or no longer needed such as a old recording to free up space for example." Sounds like an answer to me. How do you figure that he's responsible for your "brighthouse hell" and should apologize for it? I'm not taking sides, but frankly your negative attitude doesn't really invite empathy. We all get frustrated at times. Stuff just seems so illogical and easy to fix,it pisses us off that nobody does it or seem to care. But your anger is directed at the wrong guy. Gary's the one guy who does care(if you don't piss him off so much) and has the (limited) ability to help. Be nice to him and he'll stick with you until the problem's fixed,he doesn't give up. I speak from personal experience and as the posts show,others have been helped by him too. How about a fresh start?


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21898678
> 
> 
> Allowiches we do check for the 'NEW' flag...that is the problem...we have checked the guide data and we're interpreting the data exactly as it comes to us....there is nothing that can be done when its flagged as new when it may not be...remember...there are layers of people providing the data to our provider....shy of building a box that can remember years of guide data and that has intelligence to say "woa that aint new sparky... and dump it" we're completely at the mercy of the content origination point. Its that GIGO situation.



The report I emailed to you on the 9th at 2:35pm had old shows scheduled to record that did not show new in the guide. Unless of course, the new flag you are speaking of is not visible to the end user. That one has already passed. Hopefully a new one will pop up in the next week and I'll send you a new report on it. Thanks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21899155
> 
> 
> Not to dwell and sound like others on this board, but the report I emailed to you on the 9th at 2:35pm had old shows scheduled to record that did not show new in the guide. Unless of course, the new flag you are speaking of is not visible to the end user.



We look at raw guide data here. The guide data for everything submitted to date shows new and the box behaved as instructed for that programmed event.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21898494
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have whole house DVR? I got a call from a BHN sales rep offering it to me for the same price as I am paying now. It also included a non-dvr HD box on my third TV that is directly connected. I'm wondering if it works good. Scheduling tech time is a tough thing so I'm wondering if it is worth it.



I've had it (with 2 DVRs) for about 4-5 months and have had no problems. It's a great convenience if you have a family with divergent programming tastes


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/21899118
> 
> 
> His answer was "purge is the same thing as delete....typically in the context of purging something old or no longer needed such as a old recording to free up space for example." Sounds like an answer to me. How do you figure that he's responsible for your "brighthouse hell" and should apologize for it? I'm not taking sides, but frankly your negative attitude doesn't really invite empathy. We all get frustrated at times. Stuff just seems so illogical and easy to fix,it pisses us off that nobody does it or seem to care. But your anger is directed at the wrong guy. Gary's the one guy who does care(if you don't piss him off so much) and has the (limited) ability to help. Be nice to him and he'll stick with you until the problem's fixed,he doesn't give up. I speak from personal experience and as the posts show,others have been helped by him too. How about a fresh start?



No he didn't answer the true question. Why was the box scrolling this on the front panel and not on the tv? Instead he avoided that most important part of the question and instead defended it saying its not a big. But really, why else would it do it? It logically should be on the tv but I never even tried to erase anything I just wanted to watch what was recorded.


As far as apologizing is concerned, think about this from my perspective. I have had them since the late 90s. I have gone through probably over 10 boxes now. Not once was I apologized too. I have voiced many times how bad these boxes are but get the runaround.


I'm not just some person off the streets either, I used to work in cable too, so i expect a certain level of service. But our experience has sucked. Sorry but it has.


Now I've had the last straw. I'm getting rid of digital cable and will stick with OTA. doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad* /forum/post/21899388
> 
> 
> I've had it (with 2 DVRs) for about 4-5 months and have had no problems. It's a great convenience if you have a family with divergent programming tastes



Yup and you can add additional WHDVR's and expand your recording capabilities and still share all the recordings across all boxes.


----------



## allowiches

Thanks for all of the replies on whole house DVR. I may have to give sales a call back and see if the deal still stands. My only concern is the tech that was at my house last weekend said it needed to be rewired with RG6 since my signals were low. Not sure if I want to go through all that.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21899556
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the replies on whole house DVR. I may have to give sales a call back and see if the deal still stands. My only concern is the tech that was at my house last weekend said it needed to be rewired with RG6 since my signals were low. Not sure if I want to go through all that.



While it sounds like a pain in the tush I would go RG6. I was having issues that required a truck roll and they had to replace all mine. Fixed the problem and had much better strength from both the TV and modem.


----------



## Hakemon

Rg6 is good. Trust me had a lot of benefits.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21898015
> 
> 
> Nope I'm not that lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that the folks behind the scenes want specific things only..nothing more...nothing less and keeping things adhered to the KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) makes sure that I don't have to interpret anything before sending it off. If you write a book I have to read the book and then decide exactly what it is you intended to communicate and filter the rest. This isn't the only community where I reside and to make sure that these things get sent off in a timely manner the shorter the better.
> 
> 
> Thanks...




LOL!!! I am that lazy!!!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21899556
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the replies on whole house DVR. I may have to give sales a call back and see if the deal still stands. My only concern is the tech that was at my house last weekend said it needed to be rewired with RG6 since my signals were low. Not sure if I want to go through all that.



If that is what needs to be done we will take care of it....any problems let me know and I will make sure all is well.


----------



## wsondermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21899391
> 
> 
> No he didn't answer the true question. Why was the box scrolling this on the front panel and not on the tv? Instead he avoided that most important part of the question and instead defended it saying its not a big. But really, why else would it do it? It logically should be on the tv but I never even tried to erase anything I just wanted to watch what was recorded.



I remember seeing this before. You usually access that through a button combination on the remote (IIRC if you hold Select for a few seconds and press either Left or Right, that message pops up on the front display). I think it reformats the hard drive but I could be wrong, never tried it myself as I was always afraid of what it would do.


----------



## Hakemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wsondermann* /forum/post/21900991
> 
> 
> I remember seeing this before. You usually access that through a button combination on the remote (IIRC if you hold Select for a few seconds and press either Left or Right, that message pops up on the front display). I think it reformats the hard drive but I could be wrong, never tried it myself as I was always afraid of what it would do.



All I did was hit List, scrolled to South Park, selected it and hit Play. Then the box started scrolling the message. I likely didn't hit any special combo of buttons.


----------



## nandopr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21897997
> 
> 
> Those of you with Cable Cards and Tuning Adapters will be happy to know starting with your next billing statement (depending on statement cycle), Tuning Adapters will no longer be a billable item. In other words they will be included at no charge.



Thank you for the update.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nandopr* /forum/post/21901020
> 
> 
> Thank you for the update.



Any time....was glad to be able to share good news for you cable card folks.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21897997
> 
> 
> Those of you with Cable Cards and Tuning Adapters will be happy to know starting with your next billing statement (depending on statement cycle), Tuning Adapters will no longer be a billable item. In other words they will be included at no charge.



that's good to know. thanks for sharing!


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21900179
> 
> 
> If that is what needs to be done we will take care of it....any problems let me know and I will make sure all is well.



Thanks Tech. I really appreciate your support. On Saturday the tech replaced part of a run in the attic and got the modem levels "adequate" in his words. Spent about an hour on it. He then went to one of my TV's, put the box into diagnostic, said the signal was low. He told me the wiring was old, should be upgraded to RG6 and that it was a chargeable service to rewire the house and left. Told me I could go to Home Depot to purchase the cable, run it and then call BHN to have fittings put on. I didn't know better so I said thanks for all of his help.


So is this something I schedule through normal CSR phone call? If I decided to pull the wires myself would BHN provide the cable for me?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21901788
> 
> 
> Thanks Tech. I really appreciate your support. On Saturday the tech replaced part of a run in the attic and got the modem levels "adequate" in his words. Spent about an hour on it. He then went to one of my TV's, put the box into diagnostic, said the signal was low. He told me the wiring was old, should be upgraded to RG6 and that it was a chargeable service to rewire the house and left. Told me I could go to Home Depot to purchase the cable, run it and then call BHN to have fittings put on. I didn't know better so I said thanks for all of his help.
> 
> 
> So is this something I schedule through normal CSR phone call? If I decided to pull the wires myself would BHN provide the cable for me?



It's not chargeable we do this all the time for people in your situation. Go back to your direct thread and post a reminder there for me. I'm out of the office all day but will start the ball rolling on this for you tonight.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21901847
> 
> 
> It's not chargeable we do this all the time for people in your situation. Go back to your direct thread and post a reminder there for me. I'm out of the office all day but will start the ball rolling on this for you tonight.



Sounds like a plan, but it will have to wait a bit. My son is getting out of the Army this week so he, his wife, and two dogs are moving in for a couple of months before he starts school. It's going to be a zoo at my house.










I'll post on the direct thread when things are calmer. Thanks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21901964
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan, but it will have to wait a bit. My son is getting out of the Army this week so he, his wife, and two dogs are moving in for a couple of months before he starts school. It's going to be a zoo at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post on the direct thread when things are calmer. Thanks.



No problem!


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21812233
> 
> 
> One of the key improvements with the latest ODN firmware is the resolution of the HDMI blink issue when connected directly to specific TV's (LG, Sony and derivs) and also those who were using third party devices like AV receivers and Google Tv inline HDMI (in other words Box to AV/GoogleTV to TV via HDMI). Anyone continuing to have issues there should let me know. I worked long and hard on this specific one so it's near and dear to my heart. Any continued issues along that line you guys need to let me know.



I'm still having this issue with the HDMI blinking. My HDMI connects from 8300HD to a Sony DA2400ES then connects to a Sony KD-34XBR960 HDTV. Display output is set to 1080i only on the box.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/21907172
> 
> 
> I'm still having this issue with the HDMI blinking. My HDMI connects from 8300HD to a Sony DA2400ES then connects to a Sony KD-34XBR960 HDTV. Display output is set to 1080i only on the box.



This is not an ODN box and was not impacted by the HDMI blink issue exhibited when you connect some third party equipment inline with the HDMI then to the TV and SOME TV's. If you are having this problem its more likely to be a box issue. Just swap it out.


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21907944
> 
> 
> This is not an ODN box and was not impacted by the HDMI blink issue exhibited when you connect some third party equipment inline with the HDMI then to the TV and SOME TV's. If you are having this problem its more likely to be a box issue. Just swap it out.



Thanks for responding.... interesting since this issue started only recently... and only if the screen saver kicks in.


Also sent you another message about the 2nd tuner getting jammed and having to reboot the box daily now.... issue is I have replaced my box twice within the last year taking it to be switched out at the Kissimmee branch... both times they have given me back another 8300HD saying they were out of the newer boxes... my schedule makes it not feasible to have a tech come deliver one. Is there a way I can reserve one to be picked up on a specific date? I hate having to clear off all my shows and unhook everything and go trade it in again to be given back the same model again for a 4th time.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

As captaincl mentions, coming back to video out of the screensaver still causes the HDMI blink issue even on my ODN 8300HDC.


----------



## Hakemon

I moved to another bedroom in the house, and now my Cisco DVR won't even turn on.. Keeps getting stuck at E-13..


All other rooms work fine.. I'll bet if I leave it on over night it'll end up working in the morning, like it used to do in my old room. Sucks I can't even watch whats recorded on it.. This box is SUPER sensitive.. I just even made brand new coax cable for it, RG6 with good compression fittings, nadda.. Analog cable looks crystal clear, even TNT, but the cable box says E-13..


That's fine, I was already planning on canceling digital cable anyway, looks like I'll have to now anyways.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Saturday night when watching a program while 2 others were recording, my 8300HDC decided to lose contact with it's hard drive. Warm reboot did nothing, but a cold reboot brought the drive back. Wonder if it's an early sign of the drive going bad. In the past they've failed more immediately for me. This is already my second 8300HDC (had an 8300HD prior to that). If it should fail again, I'd rather not get yet another 8300HDC. Is it more likely to get a newer model these days like the 8640HDC or are they still forcing the old boxes on people? Any way to get a specific model in case I need to do so in the near future? I usually just show up at the local office with a dead dvr to swap. Anyway, just thought I'd share the latest fun.


----------



## captaincl

Anyone else experiencing this issue as well:


My DVR failed to record over 10 programs this week cause it appeared the 2nd turner got jammed. The recording log states "set top was unable to record program". I have to perform a reboot of the box to get both tuners back (almost daily now). I can also tell the 2nd tuner is jammed cause if I press the swap button on the remote it will just stay on the current channel and not flip between the 2 tuners.


----------



## Hakemon

Well I found a reason that I will need to keep the digital box. Channel 47, it's apparently digital only.


Now I have to fight E-13 though now.


How hard would it be to add another room on the cable line? The main splitter that bright house installed only supports 3 rooms. Of which case, the way the house has this extra room wired originally is a splitter in the adjacent room and a hole drilled through with coax going through to it. I made a new cable that went through the walls as it was quite old originally. Note, we didn't drill this hole. It was there with the house, so I just took advantage of it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...gschematic.png 


Can I get these?

http://compare.ebay.com/like/1507895..._lwgsi=y&cbt=y 


If not, I'll make an entirely new run to the outside of the house myself and let BHN hook up a 4-way splitter if they have them. I can do runs, I've done it countless times before on one of my previous jobs. RG6 all the way, with compression fittings..


----------



## Hakemon

Never mind I'm going to install new lines in this house. Just far too old but that's ok I like installing lines, gives me something to do.


----------



## moraseski

Gary (BHNtechXpert):


I read that Time Warner Cable has released an application that will allow watching TV on a PC (similar to the iPad app). When will BHN support it?


Jim


----------



## moraseski

OK, I have 4 episodes of Mythbusters scheduled for 4/22. They are listed with the generic description. Gary, do you want any more info from me?


Jim


----------



## Hakemon

I ran new wires in the house this morning..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/IMG_0309.jpg 


That's the wire and fittings I used. Cable box no longer does E-13 now AND is actually booting much faster too..


Took care of that, I'll give digital cable another chance, now that the house is wired up better.


PS: I need lots of water, that SUCKED going through the attic!! The coax in there was dated 1987..


----------



## allowiches

*BHNtechXpert:* I'm not ignoring you if you are waiting for a reply. The secure site is down. I'll try again in an hour or so.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

No worries...apparently DSLR forgot to feed the hamsters.....they have been having problems last two days.


----------



## Hakemon

Gary, can you check my cable box please to make sure it's getting a good signal to the head end? I want to double check, I don't always trust channel 711.. Thanks.. Want to make sure my new line feed is working.


This was not easy!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/coaxline.jpg


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Those of you in the Tampa region (Hils, Pasco, Tri) with ODN boxes were updated very early this morning. This is not a GUI update but more patch related. One important fix is the cyclic HDMI blink issue with the 8642/8742 Cisco units when connected inline with SOME HDMI devices like GoogleTV units, Onkyo and Sony AV receivers and so on. This is a VERY specific issue and should not be confused with other things.


This is the final region to be updated


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Several of you have contacted me via email regarding site problems at DSLR. They had a major power outage at the datacenter yesterday which trashed their database connectors (by the sound of it). As of this morning things are still down which means our Bright House Direct forums are also impacted. Feel free to msg me via email @ [email protected] for any issues that require account specific things in the meantime


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21908395
> 
> 
> Saturday night when watching a program while 2 others were recording, my 8300HDC decided to lose contact with it's hard drive. Warm reboot did nothing, but a cold reboot brought the drive back. Wonder if it's an early sign of the drive going bad. In the past they've failed more immediately for me. This is already my second 8300HDC (had an 8300HD prior to that). If it should fail again, I'd rather not get yet another 8300HDC. Is it more likely to get a newer model these days like the 8640HDC or are they still forcing the old boxes on people? Any way to get a specific model in case I need to do so in the near future? I usually just show up at the local office with a dead dvr to swap. Anyway, just thought I'd share the latest fun.



Yes it is an early sign...please consider one of our new Cisco boxes. Feel free to swap at a lobby but if you can't get a Cisco or Samsung there then let me know and I'll move things along a bit for you.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/21908077
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding.... interesting since this issue started only recently... and only if the screen saver kicks in.
> 
> 
> Also sent you another message about the 2nd tuner getting jammed and having to reboot the box daily now.... issue is I have replaced my box twice within the last year taking it to be switched out at the Kissimmee branch... both times they have given me back another 8300HD saying they were out of the newer boxes... my schedule makes it not feasible to have a tech come deliver one. Is there a way I can reserve one to be picked up on a specific date? I hate having to clear off all my shows and unhook everything and go trade it in again to be given back the same model again for a 4th time.



Sorry we don't have the capability to reserve boxes at a lobby location. I can pretty much match anyones schedule for a tech...just hit me up via email with the usual info and I'll make it happen for you.


----------



## allowiches

Captaincl: A few years back when my Samsung box had problems I would go each day to the BHN office and ask for a Cisco. After the third time there the CSR recognized me and said she would hold one the next time one came in and call me. Sure enough a few days later she called. You may try to go in and ask nicely if they would do that for you. Probably against the rules, but you may get lucky. I even picked up the box one day and gave back my old one the next. My billing was a little screwy that month, but the CSR on the phone credited me some amount for the inconvience.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21917397
> 
> 
> Captaincl: A few years back when my Samsung box had problems I would go each day to the BHN office and ask for a Cisco. After the third time there the CSR recognized me and said she would hold one the next time one came in and call me. Sure enough a few days later she called. You may try to go in and ask nicely if they would do that for you. Probably against the rules, but you may get lucky. I even picked up the box one day and gave back my old one the next. My billing was a little screwy that month, but the CSR on the phone credited me some amount for the inconvience.



There aren't rules per se....it's just not something there is a process for so it's open to inconsistency which I hate and I know you folks hate. I would rather take the bull by the horns and make sure it happens for him verses wasting his time and gas.


----------



## Hakemon

Gary, can you please check my cable boxes signal levels to make sure it's working right?


I just want to make sure what I did worked.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21917482
> 
> 
> There aren't rules per se....it's just not something there is a process for so it's open to inconsistency which I hate and I know you folks hate. I would rather take the bull by the horns and make sure it happens for him verses wasting his time and gas.



I agree. This was before we had you to help us in situations like this. Please post what hours are available for technician calls to our houses. I think people will be suprised at the flexibility>


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21917766
> 
> 
> I agree. This was before we had you to help us in situations like this. Please post what hours are available for technician calls to our houses. I think people will be suprised at the flexibility>



That depends on your region....suffice it to say its pretty much a two hour timeframe from 8 (sometimes 7) to 8 any day of the week.


----------



## Hakemon

Bill just went up another TEN dollars!


There is no need for digital cable then. Screw channel 47, I'll do without it.. Screw premium channels, I'll Netflix it.


I'm done, BHN, pick up your digital cable box.


----------



## Hakemon

Screw it I'm going now.. When does the UCF location close?


----------



## Hakemon

Box returned, now my bill may be going up though because of the stupid bundle. Argh!


Uverse is sounding good right now again.


EDIT: Nevermind, got the bill talked down to $15 less.. Still, for RR basic and analog cable, that is a LOT of money. This relationship isn't going to last.


Goodbye forum, no need for me to be here anymore if I'm not going to do this digital stuff with BHN anymore.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21917195
> 
> 
> Yes it is an early sign...please consider one of our new Cisco boxes. Feel free to swap at a lobby but if you can't get a Cisco or Samsung there then let me know and I'll move things along a bit for you.



Do you know if they're handing the newer boxes out at the South Semoran office?


I haven't had any further drive issues since the cold reboot, but I'm having the occasional video dropouts/blocking, but I seem to always have that on certain channels. (DVR = RDC 40, FDC -7, Modem = TRN 51.5, REC -2.6)


In a perfect world I'd be able to put in a request for a particular model/hard drive size and then go pick it up when it arrives. That's the kind of system I'd like to see for us particular types.










Is there a way of directly calling an office. The web site lists the same number for each location and my office list N/A for the number. It'd be easier if you could just call over and see if they have the box type you need.


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21917169
> 
> 
> Those of you in the Tampa region (Hils, Pasco, Tri) with ODN boxes were updated very early this morning. This is not a GUI update but more patch related. One important fix is the cyclic HDMI blink issue with the 8642/8742 Cisco units when connected inline with SOME HDMI devices like GoogleTV units, Onkyo and Sony AV receivers and so on. This is a VERY specific issue and should not be confused with other things.
> 
> 
> This is the final region to be updated



Weird.... my 8300HD box is no longer having the HDMI blink today after the screen saver... even though the software update was for ODN boxes. Perhaps something as a side effect helped out our boxes in the fix....


----------



## Nayan

Kevin, look on the back of your bill and the local number should be there with office hours. I know on my bill our office is listed with the number and other info.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I have paperless billing, so there is no back of the bill. The office is only a couple of minutes away so it's not a big deal.


----------



## bilmar

I just got an 8300HDC to replace an older model - 8200 I think

Pretty much all guide navigation has a 1/2 to 1 second lag before anything happens after I hit the button.


Is this normal for this model or do I have a bad one?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Pretty much. It's a little slower when you first power it up and then after a while gets a little bit better, but it'll never feel faster than the non-ending with a C versions. I don't see why they're still giving them out when there's faster more recent models available with larger hard drives. That's my concern with trading in my box.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21909713
> 
> 
> Gary (BHNtechXpert):
> 
> 
> I read that Time Warner Cable has released an application that will allow watching TV on a PC (similar to the iPad app). When will BHN support it?
> 
> 
> Jim




Jim can't say yet honestly but I will keep you posted as things progress


----------



## captaincl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21917200
> 
> 
> Sorry we don't have the capability to reserve boxes at a lobby location. I can pretty much match anyones schedule for a tech...just hit me up via email with the usual info and I'll make it happen for you.



What is the latest and greatest model currently and what is the HD capacity in it? I've never had anything but an 8300HD. I saw how slow an 8300HDC was and refused to have it. My brother has a Samsung H-3270 and it also drives me crazy with how slow it is. Is an 8742 the best model now? I do not have nor will be getting Whole House-DVR, but I do need a lot of capacity... I'm always filling up my 8300... just need 1 box and I use HDMI connections


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bilmar* /forum/post/21919864
> 
> 
> I just got an 8300HDC to replace an older model - 8200 I think
> 
> Pretty much all guide navigation has a 1/2 to 1 second lag before anything happens after I hit the button.
> 
> 
> Is this normal for this model or do I have a bad one?



There may be a little lag on the 8300 if it drives you crazy we do have other models available. Let me know if I can help


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21919202
> 
> 
> Do you know if they're handing the newer boxes out at the South Semoran office?
> 
> 
> I haven't had any further drive issues since the cold reboot, but I'm having the occasional video dropouts/blocking, but I seem to always have that on certain channels. (DVR = RDC 40, FDC -7, Modem = TRN 51.5, REC -2.6)
> 
> 
> In a perfect world I'd be able to put in a request for a particular model/hard drive size and then go pick it up when it arrives. That's the kind of system I'd like to see for us particular types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way of directly calling an office. The web site lists the same number for each location and my office list N/A for the number. It'd be easier if you could just call over and see if they have the box type you need.



Kevin go down to your local office and try....if you get no joy email me....I'll make it happen


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21910386
> 
> 
> OK, I have 4 episodes of Mythbusters scheduled for 4/22. They are listed with the generic description. Gary, do you want any more info from me?
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim probably not as that's a different issue and likely nothing more than a guide hiccup....it's gonna happen once in a while. I'll keep my eyes open for continued incidents...thanks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/21920492
> 
> 
> What is the latest and greatest model currently and what is the HD capacity in it? I've never had anything but an 8300HD. I saw how slow an 8300HDC was and refused to have it. My brother has a Samsung H-3270 and it also drives me crazy with how slow it is. Is an 8742 the best model now? I do not have nor will be getting Whole House-DVR... just need 1 box and I use HDMI connections



The 8642/8742 would be the latest greatest depending on your service area.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captaincl* /forum/post/21919551
> 
> 
> Weird.... my 8300HD box is no longer having the HDMI blink today after the screen saver... even though the software update was for ODN boxes. Perhaps something as a side effect helped out our boxes in the fix....



Odd....let me check the model numbers again....may have misspoken.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21913131
> 
> *BHNtechXpert:* I'm not ignoring you if you are waiting for a reply. The secure site is down. I'll try again in an hour or so.



Looks like they will be down all week. Very bad day over there. Email me and let me know how things go. I will be in meetings all day tomorrow and our deal isn't until Thursday so we're good.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski* /forum/post/21898605
> 
> 
> I have the whole house DVR. It works well. The only negative that I have is that you can only schedule on the DVR not on the non-DVR.
> 
> 
> If you have any specific questions, ask.
> 
> 
> Jim



Ya know how you get around that? Use our easy gadget app or login to my services with you mobile device and schedule your recordings...that way it doesn't matter where you are or what tv for that matter.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Guys/gals I'm going to ask Ken our moderator to create a separate thread for our phone and Internet products as well. For tracking purposes and also to better support you here it just makes sense. I realize it's a little out of the sites realm but it makes sense that you should be able to get support for all our products here not just video. Keeping things in their own threads will bring a little sanity to helping you here with the other products. Give it a day or two and let me toss it off Ken.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21920540
> 
> 
> Ya know how you get around that? Use our easy gadget app or login to my services with you mobile device and schedule your recordings...that way it doesn't matter where you are or what tv for that matter.



I already do but I don't have access to the computer (don't have a smart phone) at all times and it would be nice to be able to schedule from any box.


Jim


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21920502
> 
> 
> Kevin go down to your local office and try....if you get no joy email me....I'll make it happen



So, they swapped me the 8300HDC for the 8742HDC. You can't ask for a better upgrade than that. All around faster, quieter, smaller and an upgrade from 150GB to 500GB hard drive.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21922968
> 
> 
> So, they swapped me the 8300HDC for the 8742HDC. You can't ask for a better upgrade than that. All around faster, quieter, smaller and an upgrade from 150GB to 500GB hard drive.




Awesome news indeed Kevin....


----------



## bilmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21920497
> 
> 
> There may be a little lag on the 8300 if it drives you crazy we do have other models available. Let me know if I can help



Well I made some rough measurements and it is even slower than I thought.


Tv to Guide about 2 seconds - as in one thousand, two thousand...

In guide, page up/down about one second

In guide, channel up/down about one second

in Tv, pressing record 3 seconds til record light comes on



My old 8200HD was twice as fast as this unit!


----------



## Ken H

A number of unnecessary comments have been deleted.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bilmar* /forum/post/21924150
> 
> 
> Well I made some rough measurements and it is even slower than I thought.
> 
> 
> Tv to Guide about 2 seconds - as in one thousand, two thousand...
> 
> In guide, page up/down about one second
> 
> In guide, channel up/down about one second
> 
> in Tv, pressing record 3 seconds til record light comes on
> 
> 
> 
> My old 8200HD was twice as fast as this unit!



There are a couple of possibiltiies for this... one could be a signal issue and two it could be the box. About 2 seconds is normal for that box. If this drives you nuts I can get you into a different box. Let me know.


----------



## allowiches

I want to tell you all about my experiences with Brighthouse. I had seven different techs from ones that don't get their hands dirty to the ones that dig trenches at my house yesterday. For years now we have been having intermittent recording issues with our DVR. The log would show, "The program did not record because it was not available." It became such a headache we got a second DVR as a backup on shows we didn't want to miss.


Around a month or so ago the problem became much worse and I was having channels that would be just blank or I would get a box telling me that the channel was not available try again later. Since we now had BHNtechXprt on this forum I asked him what this meant. I went to his secure site and posted the info he needed and he checked and said my signal levels were low. A tech came out and replaced part of a run in my attic and left saying I needed to be rewired and it would be chargeable. He didn't do very much. BHNTechXpert said he would schedule a higher up tech to come out and if I truly needed rewiring it would get done at no charge. I was going to wait because I was generally satisfied and couldn't get time to be at home, but when I tried to watch a ball game this weekend and both channels it was on kept going in and out I contacted BHNTechXpert and said let's do this.


Yesterday was the day. It started out really bad since the tech that was to come out and look at my problems did not show on time. Fifteen minutes later I got a call from someone who said they have another tech coming out. Actually two guys in two vans showed up. When they got there they didn't even check anything. The main guy said the call said I had browser issues (which I didn't) and that my TV problems were due to using HDMI. He wanted to switch me to component cables. I said that wasn't possible because my HDMI is run through the wall 20 feet from the box to the TV. I wasn't thrilled at this point.


Then we walked around the house to the interface and they both stopped and said they were going to order a complete rewire from the cable box in the street, bring it up at the electrical and then rewire the inside of the house. I guess they didn't like what they saw. They didn't even need to go inside. We scheduled it for Saturday, they offered to put an amp in for the meantime. I went inside to tell my wife and to let my dogs free to roam the house again. I also grabbed my phone and sent an email to BHNTechXprt because he asked to be kept up on what was happening.


I went back outside and there was now a third person there. They had her checking the signal levels at the box on the street. The second guy came up to me and told me he was going to get it done today since I had taken the day off from work. He couldn't tell me when since it was already 1:00 and he was forcing it in to the contractors. He said it could be as late as 6:00 before they show up. The first guy took my phone number and said that he will be in touch the next day to make sure I am satisfied. Big change around from how it started.


It wasn't an hour later when the first of three contractors showed up to do the rewire. They did a fantastic job. Dropped three wires down the walls for tv and one for internet. The first guy that took my phone number even showed up while the work was being done with another guy I hadn't seen before to make sure I was happy. OH, and my internet: I had no idea how slow it was. Now sites pop up in a split second where before it could take two or three seconds if it was a big page with lots of graphics.


Now it's just sit back and time will tell if my DVR problems are fixed. All I can say is if it wasn't for BHNTechXpert I would never have gotten this work done and would still be grumbling at the DVR. Either that or pulling wires myself through the attic.


If anybody here has any issues with Brighthouse, please contact BHNTechXpert. It may take a couple of weeks to get the issue resolved, but he will make sure the proper people get invoilved until you are satisfied. Thanks again Gary!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21930186
> 
> 
> I want to tell you all about my experiences with Brighthouse. I had seven different techs from ones that don't get their hands dirty to the ones that dig trenches at my house yesterday. For years now we have been having intermittent recording issues with our DVR. The log would show, "The program did not record because it was not available." It became such a headache we got a second DVR as a backup on shows we didn't want to miss.
> 
> 
> Around a month or so ago the problem became much worse and I was having channels that would be just blank or I would get a box telling me that the channel was not available try again later. Since we now had BHNtechXprt on this forum I asked him what this meant. I went to his secure site and posted the info he needed and he checked and said my signal levels were low. A tech came out and replaced part of a run in my attic and left saying I needed to be rewired and it would be chargeable. He didn't do very much. BHNTechXpert said he would schedule a higher up tech to come out and if I truly needed rewiring it would get done at no charge. I was going to wait because I was generally satisfied and couldn't get time to be at home, but when I tried to watch a ball game this weekend and both channels it was on kept going in and out I contacted BHNTechXpert and said let's do this.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the day. It started out really bad since the tech that was to come out and look at my problems did not show on time. Fifteen minutes later I got a call from someone who said they have another tech coming out. Actually two guys in two vans showed up. When they got there they didn't even check anything. The main guy said the call said I had browser issues (which I didn't) and that my TV problems were due to using HDMI. He wanted to switch me to component cables. I said that wasn't possible because my HDMI is run through the wall 20 feet from the box to the TV. I wasn't thrilled at this point.
> 
> 
> Then we walked around the house to the interface and they both stopped and said they were going to order a complete rewire from the cable box in the street, bring it up at the electrical and then rewire the inside of the house. I guess they didn't like what they saw. They didn't even need to go inside. We scheduled it for Saturday, they offered to put an amp in for the meantime. I went inside to tell my wife and to let my dogs free to roam the house again. I also grabbed my phone and sent an email to BHNTechXprt because he asked to be kept up on what was happening.
> 
> 
> I went back outside and there was now a third person there. They had her checking the signal levels at the box on the street. The second guy came up to me and told me he was going to get it done today since I had taken the day off from work. He couldn't tell me when since it was already 1:00 and he was forcing it in to the contractors. He said it could be as late as 6:00 before they show up. The first guy took my phone number and said that he will be in touch the next day to make sure I am satisfied. Big change around from how it started.
> 
> 
> It wasn't an hour later when the first of three contractors showed up to do the rewire. They did a fantastic job. Dropped three wires down the walls for tv and one for internet. The first guy that took my phone number even showed up while the work was being done with another guy I hadn't seen before to make sure I was happy. OH, and my internet: I had no idea how slow it was. Now sites pop up in a split second where before it could take two or three seconds if it was a big page with lots of graphics.
> 
> 
> Now it's just sit back and time will tell if my DVR problems are fixed. All I can say is if it wasn't for BHNTechXpert I would never have gotten this work done and would still be grumbling at the DVR. Either that or pulling wires myself through the attic.
> 
> 
> If anybody here has any issues with Brighthouse, please contact BHNTechXpert. It may take a couple of weeks to get the issue resolved, but he will make sure the proper people get invoilved until you are satisfied. Thanks again Gary!




Wow... thank you Allowiches...and sorry it took this much effort and time on your part to get it done as it shouldn't have but it would appear we are on the right track. I'll be available all weekend to check on things if needed.


----------



## Nayan

BHNtech gettin' some major love this morning







.


I'm having an issue with my Samsung non-DVR box that cropped up last night but I'll be on vacation until next Friday so you'll get a pm from me then







.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21930218
> 
> 
> Wow... thank you Allowiches...and sorry it took this much effort and time on your part to get it done as it shouldn't have but it would appear we are on the right track. I'll be available all weekend to check on things if needed.



Just got a call from the BHN guy who took my number down to see how things are. Guess I made some friends. Thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21930280
> 
> 
> BHNtech gettin' some major love this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue with my Samsung non-DVR box that cropped up last night but I'll be on vacation until next Friday so you'll get a pm from me then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hey no problem....could you extend that vacation a little bit and take me too


----------



## HDOrlando

Does anyone use the "Look Back" feature?


It is wonderful. I used it to watch "Revenge" and I Almost Got Away With It" after work early Thursday morning.


Gary: Is there a list handy of channels that it is available on?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21931732
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the "Look Back" feature?
> 
> 
> It is wonderful. I used it to watch "Revenge" and I Almost Got Away With It" after work early Thursday morning.
> 
> 
> Gary: Is there a list handy of channels that it is available on?



I absolutely love Look Back! On those nights when too much good stuff is on it comes in handy.


If I could take you Gary I would!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21931732
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the "Look Back" feature?
> 
> 
> It is wonderful. I used it to watch "Revenge" and I Almost Got Away With It" after work early Thursday morning.
> 
> 
> Gary: Is there a list handy of channels that it is available on?



Not sure and if not it's a good idea. Let me see what I can do on this one.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21931832
> 
> 
> I absolutely love Look Back! On those nights when too much good stuff is on it comes in handy.
> 
> 
> If I could take you Gary I would!



LOL thank you....


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary: Thanks and sounds good.


Most everyone likes you here. Bright House has this campaign about being like a friend and you are definitely a friend to us.


Nayan: Have a great trip.


----------



## pronk

Almost switched over to D* the damn temptation of the NFL package since my Browns suck and almost are never on TV.


Just can't seem to pull the trigger. I've had to return what seems like a lot of boxes, and am not sure about my wiring either. In fact the non-DVR box in the back is dead and I've been too lazy to head over to UCF for a new one. They did send a guy out who said the wire to main TV was bad and he did change that one, but it makes me wonder if other runs are old and no good too.


I thought about maybe Whole-House DVR with the hope that they would really check on the wiring but maybe we can get it all done through here. Dtv was touting whole house DVR but I'd probably have the same issues as it looks like there are some shoddy installers out there. The main thing keeping me on is lightening as I mostly watch MLB.tv on my Roku but I do watch NBA, MLB network, college baseball, and the kids watch a lot of HBO, so right now sticking to Cable seems like the way to go. Outside of the boxes going bad I am fairly pleased with BHN.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21931732
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the "Look Back" feature?
> 
> 
> It is wonderful. I used it to watch "Revenge" and I Almost Got Away With It" after work early Thursday morning.
> 
> 
> Gary: Is there a list handy of channels that it is available on?



Well there's this page on the website, but it doesn't specify which shows are lookback shows http://applications.brighthouse.com/start-over/


----------



## bilmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21929573
> 
> 
> There are a couple of possibiltiies for this... one could be a signal issue and two it could be the box. About 2 seconds is normal for that box. If this drives you nuts I can get you into a different box. Let me know.



That 2 second delay is annoying. I find myself making selections twice - thinking the first one was not received but both eventually happening.


I see another poster said the new 8742HDC is faster - is that available in Melbourne and if so how do I get one?

Bill


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21930186
> 
> 
> If anybody here has any issues with Brighthouse, please contact BHNTechXpert. It may take a couple of weeks to get the issue resolved, but he will make sure the proper people get invoilved until you are satisfied. Thanks again Gary!



No need for me to tell my long story,but the bottom line is that I too had a problem that was solved by a team of techs installing all new cable from the pole to the cable box in my house. It's been 4 months without a single problem(not even a reboot)! None of this would have happened without the help of Gary(BHNTechXpert). From the consumer's point of view,Gary is the Most Valuable Player at Brighthouse!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bilmar* /forum/post/21933715
> 
> 
> That 2 second delay is annoying. I find myself making selections twice - thinking the first one was not received but both eventually happening.
> 
> 
> I see another poster said the new 8742HDC is faster - is that available in Melbourne and if so how do I get one?
> 
> Bill



Just go to the office on Magnolia. Every time I've wanted a specific box they've had it.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk* /forum/post/21932949
> 
> 
> Almost switched over to D* the damn temptation of the NFL package since my Browns suck and almost are never on TV.
> 
> 
> Just can't seem to pull the trigger. I've had to return what seems like a lot of boxes, and am not sure about my wiring either. In fact the non-DVR box in the back is dead and I've been too lazy to head over to UCF for a new one. They did send a guy out who said the wire to main TV was bad and he did change that one, but it makes me wonder if other runs are old and no good too.
> 
> 
> I thought about maybe Whole-House DVR with the hope that they would really check on the wiring but maybe we can get it all done through here. Dtv was touting whole house DVR but I'd probably have the same issues as it looks like there are some shoddy installers out there. The main thing keeping me on is lightening as I mostly watch MLB.tv on my Roku but I do watch NBA, MLB network, college baseball, and the kids watch a lot of HBO, so right now sticking to Cable seems like the way to go. Outside of the boxes going bad I am fairly pleased with BHN.



The only thing that I would want from Direct TV is NFL Sunday Ticket.


I hate how the NFL gives it to them exclusively.


It's the reason why I am not upset with Bright House about not have NFL Network/RedZone.


It's bad business for the NFL to make everyone pay big for NFL Network and not offer Sunday Ticket to those same customers.


Direct TV's deal for "Sunday Ticket" expires in 2014 but everyone expects an extension to get done.


While I'd like NFL Network for that RedZone channel, I will not be mad if no deal gets done.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/21933981
> 
> 
> No need for me to tell my long story,but the bottom line is that I too had a problem that was solved by a team of techs installing all new cable from the pole to the cable box in my house. It's been 4 months without a single problem(not even a reboot)! None of this would have happened without the help of Gary(BHNTechXpert). From the consumer's point of view,Gary is the Most Valuable Player at Brighthouse!



Very kind of you sofast and I'm happy to have been able to assist


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk* /forum/post/21932949
> 
> 
> Almost switched over to D* the damn temptation of the NFL package since my Browns suck and almost are never on TV.
> 
> 
> Just can't seem to pull the trigger. I've had to return what seems like a lot of boxes, and am not sure about my wiring either. In fact the non-DVR box in the back is dead and I've been too lazy to head over to UCF for a new one. They did send a guy out who said the wire to main TV was bad and he did change that one, but it makes me wonder if other runs are old and no good too.
> 
> 
> I thought about maybe Whole-House DVR with the hope that they would really check on the wiring but maybe we can get it all done through here. Dtv was touting whole house DVR but I'd probably have the same issues as it looks like there are some shoddy installers out there. The main thing keeping me on is lightening as I mostly watch MLB.tv on my Roku but I do watch NBA, MLB network, college baseball, and the kids watch a lot of HBO, so right now sticking to Cable seems like the way to go. Outside of the boxes going bad I am fairly pleased with BHN.




i have had nothing but great success with them. unfortunately, i have had a ton of bad luck with bhn's contractors who don't know their tooter from a hole in the ground!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bilmar* /forum/post/21933715
> 
> 
> That 2 second delay is annoying. I find myself making selections twice - thinking the first one was not received but both eventually happening.
> 
> 
> I see another poster said the new 8742HDC is faster - is that available in Melbourne and if so how do I get one?
> 
> Bill



Yes


----------



## allowiches

I think I'll open the BHNtechXpert suggestion box.


The only time I call the BHN CSR phone number is to report an outage. Then of course the response is always the same. "I don't see a reported outage or maintenance in your area and I don't get a response from your boxes. I can schedule a tech between..."


But the whole neighborhood is out. I try to tell the tech and they say the customers have to call before it will be considered an outage. Problem is that my neighbors are not very pro-active like I am. They figure BHN knows about it and will fix it. I have actually at times knocked on their door and told them to call BHN.


Anyway, here is my suggestion. If the CSR at the call center can look up my info so they can try to access my boxes, why can't their software automatically pull up other customers that live around me and test their boxes too. That way they could immediately know if it is a neighborhood outage and not have to wait for everyone to call.


I've pondered this for years and I think I have even posted this previously in this thread. BHNtechXpert, if you see any merit to this, please pass it on.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21941917
> 
> 
> I think I'll open the BHNtechXpert suggestion box.
> 
> 
> The only time I call the BHN CSR phone number is to report an outage. Then of course the response is always the same. "I don't see a reported outage or maintenance in your area and I don't get a response from your boxes. I can schedule a tech between..."
> 
> 
> But the whole neighborhood is out. I try to tell the tech and they say the customers have to call before it will be considered an outage. Problem is that my neighbors are not very pro-active like I am. They figure BHN knows about it and will fix it. I have actually at times knocked on their door and told them to call BHN.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is my suggestion. If the CSR at the call center can look up my info so they can try to access my boxes, why can't their software automatically pull up other customers that live around me and test their boxes too. That way they could immediately know if it is a neighborhood outage and not have to wait for everyone to call.
> 
> 
> I've pondered this for years and I think I have even posted this previously in this thread. BHNtechXpert, if you see any merit to this, please pass it on.



They can tell if other devices are offline. In fact we have systems in place to detect such things automatically but it does take a few minutes for the event to be detected and then declared and then updated on the backend systems. It's not instantaneous by any stretch.


----------



## Sgooter

Is this ops normal for the Cisco 8642HDC?

In almost every situation, this STB/DVR works fine and I can set up/schedule my future recordings just fine. However, when the current time is within about 5 minutes before the start time for a TV program that I now want to record, I can routinely advance the Guide to that TV program, thus highlighting it, but the STB will not allow me to set up the DVR to record it. Instead, I have to wait until the actual start time for the program, then manually hit the Record button on the remote. Normal?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21943329
> 
> 
> Is this ops normal for the Cisco 8642HDC?
> 
> In almost every situation, this STB/DVR works fine and I can set up/schedule my future recordings just fine. However, when the current time is within about 5 minutes before the start time for a TV program that I now want to record, I can routinely advance the Guide to that TV program, thus highlighting it, but the STB will not allow me to set up the DVR to record it. Instead, I have to wait until the actual start time for the program, then manually hit the Record button on the remote. Normal?



Very good question and I don't have an immediate answer. Let me look into this and get back with you.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21943407
> 
> 
> Very good question and I don't have an immediate answer. Let me look into this and get back with you.



Same issue on the Samsung WHDVR boxes.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21943329
> 
> 
> when the current time is within about 5 minutes before the start time for a TV program that I now want to record, I can routinely advance the Guide to that TV program, thus highlighting it, but the STB will not allow me to set up the DVR to record it. Instead, I have to wait until the actual start time for the program, then manually hit the Record button on the remote. Normal?



In this situation, where using the select button just switches to the channel from the guide instead of bringing up the record options, use the record button in the guide instead and it should work.


----------



## k2rj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter* /forum/post/21943329
> 
> 
> Is this ops normal for the Cisco 8642HDC?
> 
> In almost every situation, this STB/DVR works fine and I can set up/schedule my future recordings just fine. However, when the current time is within about 5 minutes before the start time for a TV program that I now want to record, I can routinely advance the Guide to that TV program, thus highlighting it, but the STB will not allow me to set up the DVR to record it. Instead, I have to wait until the actual start time for the program, then manually hit the Record button on the remote. Normal?



This also happens with the 8300HDC. It's been going on for several months now.


----------



## HDOrlando

It is approaching the end of the month again. This means we will be getting our monthly notice in the paper.


Nothing new has been on the TWC notices but since we get HD every quarter and BHN announces 1 1/2 months ahead of time, we are due for a small update or we will likely get nothing this quarter.


We have been spoiled so far this year and know things on those carriage deals are getting dry but a one channel HD update would be nice even if it is a shopping channel so we can get that count closer to 200.


Something like Sundance HD, FUEL TV HD, a shopping channel HD or maybe an outliner like TV Japan or NHK World HD could be possible. After all, there are only 11 HD channels on the deals besides the Starz HD ones (Encore, Indieplex and Retroplex included) and the Fox Sports RSN's.


This could be a quarter we get nothing but let's hope for at least something and I'm pulling for Sundance HD.


On a final note, this will be the first cycle with George hunting down the notices except for this Friday. Let's see how he does.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21944634
> 
> 
> In this situation, where using the select button just switches to the channel from the guide instead of bringing up the record options, use the record button in the guide instead and it should work.



Thanks Kevin,

Your suggestion does indeed work! Seems I've been fixated on always using the remote's Select button to initiate the set up for my recordings, but I'll now start using the Record button instead.

What a great forum we have here!


----------



## allowiches

Had a show / channel not on the record list record last night. It bumped off something that was supposed to record. I don't know what, when, or how because the wife was fuming so much she wouldn't leave it for me to look at. If I figure it out later I'll post.


----------



## allowiches

I think I found the problem. Last night Bridezillas on WE 1272 at 10:00 recorded. The first word in the info is "Shannen's." We have a show in the record manager called "Shannen Says." with a higher priority than the show it bumped. Seems to me it should be able to distinguish between show title and show description.


BHNtechXpert, do you want me to report this elsewhere and if so, what format?


More info: I looked up in zap-2-it and the info listed for the bridzillas on the DVR was the info for this weeks Shannen Says in zap-2-it. The guide got the shows ALL screwed up. Maybe it's time for a new guide company.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21944634
> 
> 
> In this situation, where using the select button just switches to the channel from the guide instead of bringing up the record options, use the record button in the guide instead and it should work.



Thank you Kevin. I'm still working on a proper response to this. I must confess the last two days have left me scrambling for every last second. I hope to have a better answer by tomorrow late.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches* /forum/post/21949154
> 
> 
> I think I found the problem. Last night Bridezillas on WE 1272 at 10:00 recorded. The first word in the info is "Shannen's." We have a show in the record manager called "Shannen Says." with a higher priority than the show it bumped. Seems to me it should be able to distinguish between show title and show description.
> 
> 
> BHNtechXpert, do you want me to report this elsewhere and if so, what format?
> 
> 
> More info: I looked up in zap-2-it and the info listed for the bridzillas on the DVR was the info for this weeks Shannen Says in zap-2-it. The guide got the shows ALL screwed up. Maybe it's time for a new guide company.



Or is it possible that in her haste she selected the wrong shannon and didn't realize it? Just asking


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21947377
> 
> 
> It is approaching the end of the month again. This means we will be getting our monthly notice in the paper.
> 
> 
> Nothing new has been on the TWC notices but since we get HD every quarter and BHN announces 1 1/2 months ahead of time, we are due for a small update or we will likely get nothing this quarter.
> 
> 
> We have been spoiled so far this year and know things on those carriage deals are getting dry but a one channel HD update would be nice even if it is a shopping channel so we can get that count closer to 200.
> 
> 
> Something like Sundance HD, FUEL TV HD, a shopping channel HD or maybe an outliner like TV Japan or NHK World HD could be possible. After all, there are only 11 HD channels on the deals besides the Starz HD ones (Encore, Indieplex and Retroplex included) and the Fox Sports RSN's.
> 
> 
> This could be a quarter we get nothing but let's hope for at least something and I'm pulling for Sundance HD.
> 
> 
> On a final note, this will be the first cycle with George hunting down the notices except for this Friday. Let's see how he does.



Since we've been so good you won't be too disappointed if we only come back with "The Dog Walking Channe HD" this time around would you?





Just kidding







Thanks for your passion HDOrlando and one of these days send me an email please.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21951741
> 
> 
> Thank you Kevin. I'm still working on a proper response to this. I must confess the last two days have left me scrambling for every last second. I hope to have a better answer by tomorrow late.



This is not a new thing. Navigator has always acted this way for me when close to the airtime of a show you're using the select button on.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21951756
> 
> 
> Since we've been so good you won't be too disappointed if we only come back with "The Dog Walking Channe HD" this time around would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your passion HDOrlando and one of these days send me an email please.



Gary,


If we just get just one HD channel, that will be great.


I am aware based on my research that there is not much to add off of TWC carriage deals anyway. It is nice how your starting to launch things everywhere but the Panhandle around the same time (C-Span 2 and 3 HD, Disney Jr HD, NESN HD).


My passion is just like those Direct TV customers on some other forum who get an HD announcement sometimes at 3 AM in the morning from an insider.










I will definitely E-Mail sometime.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21951745
> 
> 
> Or is it possible that in her haste she selected the wrong shannon and didn't realize it? Just asking



Nope. Saw it myself. Shannen Says was not a selected recording from the guide, it is in the recording manager. The show description on Zap-2-it for this weeks episode of Shannen Says is the exact description the DVR showed on the recorded show Bridezillas. And the description Zap-2-it had for Bridezillas wasn't close. This was definitely the fault of the guide company. I'm guessing there could possibly be some data we don't see that made the DVR think the show was Shannen Says since the description was for that show. Uggh


----------



## Nayan

Good morning from Walt Disney World! Just an FYI: Disney used to have either their own cable/sat service but sometime in the past month they have made a deal with the devil....err, I mean DirecTV. I am not sure who/what they used before but it was so much better than what they have now. It looks awful, everything is pixillated and nothing, save for a few shows, is in HD. If I were someone thinking of switching and watching this I'd stay with my cable company!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Hotel HD is not good at all and yes I prefer BHN to D* anyday.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like no notice today which means we will be getting it on Monday unless we missed it but I doubt that.


I'll be grabbing the paper early but will let George post hopefully good news on Monday.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21955980
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Hotel HD is not good at all and yes I prefer BHN to DTV anyday.



and i prefer D* to bhn any day of the week!!


----------



## Nayan

I am sure D* is much better in a different environment but there it was just awful. Trying to watch the hockey games when it was dropping out and pixellating was horrid. At the bars though there were no issues, just in the room.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21958159
> 
> 
> I am sure D* is much better in a different environment but there it was just awful. Trying to watch the hockey games when it was dropping out and pixellating was horrid. At the bars though there were no issues, just in the room.



must be just the hotel because D* has excellent picture quality.


----------



## allowiches

The cynic in me says they do it on purpose so you're not comfortable in your room. Can't make any money if you're there. Sounds like it worked on Nayan too. She ended up spending $ in a bar!


----------



## Nayan

LOL yeah, you get a few Bruins fan together in a bar and watch out!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21956896
> 
> 
> Looks like no notice today which means we will be getting it on Monday unless we missed it but I doubt that.
> 
> 
> I'll be grabbing the paper early but will let George post hopefully good news on Monday.



It will print on 4/30 HDOrlando







Still need to get with me when you get a moment please










I will give you a hint though for 4/30 I think you will be happy


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21959096
> 
> 
> It will print on 4/30 HDOrlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get with me when you get a moment please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you a hint though for 4/30 I think you will be happy



I hope its NFL Network BHNtXpert,there are 13 thursday night games being shown this season and many of us subs/football fans are ready to go after the suits with pitchforks and torches if a deal does not get done soon..


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary: Sounds good and I E-Mailed you.


PeterLewis: If NFL Network happens, I doubt we hear anything until at least August.


My gut tells me were getting HD and it might just be Sundance HD and possibly others on the carriage deals. It's also possible that TWC/BHN has come to an agreement to carry AXS.TV HD/ HDNet Movies. I do not have a need for either but it would knock out one of the big 3.


----------



## Nayan

I would love NFL Network, as I did check it out at Disney and they had a couple shows I would watch. AXS and HDNet Movies would be nice too. If we do not get NFL Network, follow the link in my signature. I really want to make it happen this year.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21959576
> 
> 
> Gary: Sounds good and I E-Mailed you.
> 
> 
> PeterLewis: If NFL Network happens, I doubt we hear anything until at least August.
> 
> 
> My gut tells me were getting HD and it might just be Sundance HD and possibly others on the carriage deals. It's also possible that TWC/BHN has come to an agreement to carry AXS.TV HD/ HDNet Movies. I do not have a need for either but it would knock out one of the big 3.



Wonder what it is hopefully it is something good. It might be the NFL Network just maybe as another cable company just got a deal done with the NFL Network. I have seen channels added before that are out of season such as Gunnison Colorado getting MLB Network HD when the season is almost over. So it might be the NFL Network!


My TWC area is starting to deploy Cisco and Samsung cable boxes in addition to Motorola boxes all of these new Boxes are using DSG (DOCSIS SETTOP GATEWAY) Cable modems are used for communications also the DCX-M motorola boxes use it as well.



So my system is deploying:


Samsung SMT-3362

Samsung SMT-3372

Cisco 4742HDC

Cisco 8742HDC

Motorola DCX3400M

Motorola DCX3200Mp2

Motorola DCX3510


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I have a good feeling about NFL Network this year. They got close last year so hopefully it happens.


Kevin: I think it will be at least Sundance HD given how it just got announced for a third TWC system. Then again, HSN HD and QVC HD are on most if not all TWC systems so you never know.


We will probably find out about NFL Network from the media when it happens so I doubt we hear about it in the notice.


----------



## HDOrlando

For the people who do not look over the link in my signature or just feel it is too long, here are possibilities for Monday's notice.


The following channels are currently on other Bright House (Only Nuvo TV and RFD-TV) and other Time Warner Cable Systems.


Africa Channel HD

Fuel TV HD

Halogen HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NHK World HD

Nuvo TV HD

QVC HD

RFD-TV HD

Sundance HD

TV Japan HD


While there are hopes that 1 of the remaining big 3 (NFL Network, AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and more HD Starz) things in HD we do not have will be in the notice, it might not be that likely although all have a reasonable chance of happening this year.


- If NFL Network/RedZone happens, we will likely find out about it via the Internet on a news day not via a notice and not until at least August or September so they can avoid paying he high costs until the schedule of 13 games starts.


Given how close they were last year along with the extra games that were added, my gut says it happens in August or September.


- AXS.TV HD (HDNet) and HDNet Movies actually have a shot to return to TWC/BHN three years after they were pulled. There had been no talk of them being re-added until Ryan Seacrest's company bought a share of the channel. There main goal is to get back some of the systems they lost over the past couple of years and Mark Cuban did say when I asked him about Time Warner Cable/Bright House "We are talking to them".


I've read June or possibly sometime this summer is when the change to AXS.TV will take place. If they can get a deal done to get AXS.TV HD (Maybe they will lower the price even more to get it on Digital Basic) on Digital Basic, we will likely see HDNet Movies on the HD Pak or Movie Pass. BTW: Anyone notice how nothing has been added to HD Pak in around 3 years? Maybe they will eventually merge the two packages. The real prize to getting a deal is the HDNet Movies fans (I've never watched the channel) getting that channel back that they miss so much.


It could be a possibility for the notice but I'm thinking something on the deals above.


- More HD Starz/Encore, Indieplex HD and RetroPlex HD could all be strong possibilities once TWC/BHN has a new deal with them. I would expect all of these to be in the deal.


It is like with The Weather Channel HD and their month to month deal. I do not expect more HD until a deal is done. Given how it has been on month to month deals for 2-3 years, you would expect a resolution soon and hopefully there will be but we will probably see them off of the month to month deals before we see more HD announced for them.


Those are the big 3 and while they might not happen in this month, there is a chance could fall into place by the end of the year.


My gut is saying Sundance HD and maybe a few other HD channels on that list announced for sometime in June.


We will see Monday morning.


----------



## Mike2001

Anybody else having "try again" issues with all HD movie channels and many other HD channels? Started last night and reboots do not solve the problem.


----------



## heyitsme

BHNtechXpert are you still interested in hearing about "non new" programs that are recording on accident? Or have we decided that its some sort of guide data error?


I have several of them from different shows sitting on my box now from this past week or so. None of these are new and all of them are set to only record new episodes:


Mythbusters - DISCHD

Dual Survival - DISCHD - 2x (same episode neither new)

Storage Wars - AEHD - 2x (same episode neither new)

American Pickers - HISTHD


----------



## VGPOP

I would be happy with Starz HD on demand.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21955980
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Hotel HD is not good at all and yes I prefer BHN to DTV anyday.



Common abbreviations used at AVS:


DTV = Digital TV, as in over the air broadcast stations


D* = DirecTV


Edits made.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: Unlikely until a new deal with Starz is done.


Ken H: Sorry about that and thanks.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21962896
> 
> 
> Ken H: Sorry about that and thanks.



We're here to serve.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21959942
> 
> 
> Wonder what it is hopefully it is something good. It might be the NFL Network just maybe as another cable company just got a deal done with the NFL Network. I have seen channels added before that are out of season such as Gunnison Colorado getting MLB Network HD when the season is almost over. So it might be the NFL Network!
> 
> 
> My TWC area is starting to deploy Cisco and Samsung cable boxes in addition to Motorola boxes all of these new Boxes are using DSG (DOCSIS SETTOP GATEWAY) Cable modems are used for communications also the DCX-M motorola boxes use it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So my system is deploying:
> 
> 
> Samsung SMT-3362
> 
> Samsung SMT-3372
> 
> Cisco 4742HDC
> 
> Cisco 8742HDC
> 
> Motorola DCX3400M
> 
> Motorola DCX3200Mp2
> 
> Motorola DCX3510



So Kevin,what your saying is that these new stb can be used to hook up your internet device ala the way uverse stb.


I have the samsung 3272 and the specs read that it can be used for internet as well but BHN choses to disable the feature.


I wish BHN would enable the 3272 to output the internet so I can connect my ps3/roku to it.In the meantime I have to use ethernet wall plug ins.


@ BHNTechsupport/Gary please put in a request in for me for BHN to enable the WHDVRS stb with moca to output the internet.The feature is there ,it just needs to be enabled in the software.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Anybody here having issues logging in to their cable modem/router that comes with Lightning? I keep trying to access the configuration page by going to 192.168.0.1 and get nothing. I've tried to access it both wirelessly and with a wired connection. I have the Ubee.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21963382
> 
> 
> So Kevin,what your saying is that these new stb can be used to hook up your internet device ala the way uverse stb.
> 
> 
> I have the samsung 3272 and the specs read that it can be used for internet as well but BHN choses to disable the feature.
> 
> 
> I wish BHN would enable the 3272 to output the internet so I can connect my ps3/roku to it.In the meantime I have to use ethernet wall plug ins.
> 
> 
> @ BHNTechsupport/Gary please put in a request in for me for BHN to enable the WHDVRS stb with moca to output the internet.The feature is there ,it just needs to be enabled in the software.



no I am saying that the boxes use the DOCSIS channels for communications back to the headend and also don't use the legacy OOB and motorola upstreams to communicate with the headend. These new boxes use the DOCSIS channels to get guide data, use them for the new search in ODN 5.0, and any SDV, Startover, VOD, Lookback, PPV request is send over DOCSIS.


My system is 860MHz with legacy iGuide boxes using the motorola OOB and Aloha return as well as the newer boxes that have Navigator ODN and DOCSIS for headend communications.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21964551
> 
> 
> no I am saying that the boxes use the DOCSIS channels for communications back to the headend and also don't use the legacy OOB and motorola upstreams to communicate with the headend. These new boxes use the DOCSIS channels to get guide data, use them for the new search in ODN 5.0, and any SDV, Startover, VOD, Lookback, PPV request is send over DOCSIS.
> 
> 
> My system is 860MHz with legacy iGuide boxes using the motorola OOB and Aloha return as well as the newer boxes that have Navigator ODN and DOCSIS for headend communications.



You are correct however if the box cannot secure a docsis channel back it will fall back on the legacy method. This is relatively new btw....not sure if all regions have this enabled yet and not all boxes.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21964688
> 
> 
> You are correct however if the box cannot secure a docsis channel back it will fall back on the legacy method. This is relatively new btw....not sure if all regions have this enabled yet and not all boxes.



so basically those boxes in my area have Motorola cable cards and if they can't lock onto a DOCSIS carrier they will fall back onto the legacy motorola oob and upstreams since my area has motorola Tuning adapters and older motorola boxes without a system overlay for Scientific Atlanta boxes?



Also please tell is there a chance that the legal notice for you guys has a hint of NFL Network or is it basically month to month agreement adds?


----------



## Nayan

I have no idea on the channel adds but I am awaiting the notice news from George! Hopefully it'll be something good







.


----------



## HDOrlando

If we get NFL Network, I bet we hear it from the news wires rather than a notice.


My guess for tomorrow is Sundance HD and maybe some other stuff.


While I am going to let George announce, I'll PM you and Nayan with the notice details after I get back from the store.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We do indeed have a notice this morning with HD and it's more than one channel. However, it's not one of the big three but I do feel Bright House really listened to customers about one of the channels as it was requested often.


I'm going to allow George to announce the HD news.


However, here are the month to month agreement changes.


- Game Show Network (GSN) is now officially on the month to month deals.


- WKMG (CBS) and LATV (WKMG dumped this for Retro TV Network) are off the month to month agreements. If they were not going to pull it in April or May, they were not going to pull it at all anyway. Glad we did not go through the same garbage as last time.


- Gol TV expires June 18.


I'll be re-posting my big list this afternoon after George's post.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/21966044
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> We do indeed have a notice this morning with HD and it's more than one channel. However, it's not one of the big three but I do feel Bright House really listened to customers about one of the channels as it was requested often.
> 
> 
> I'm going to allow George to announce the HD news.
> 
> 
> However, here are the month to month agreement changes.
> 
> 
> - Game Show Network (GSN) is now officially on the month to month deals.
> 
> 
> - WKMG (CBS) and LATV (WKMG dumped this for Retro TV Network) are off the month to month agreements. If they were not going to pull it in April or May, they were not going to pull it at all anyway. Glad we did not go through the same garbage as last time.
> 
> 
> - Gol TV expires June 18.
> 
> 
> I'll be re-posting my big list this afternoon after George's post.



So you didn't get NFL but you did get a couple of the channels on your list HD


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21966544
> 
> 
> So you didn't get NFL but you did get a couple of the channels on your list HD




my guess is sundance and fuel hd.


----------



## voltaire10

Is anyone going to tell us what the new channels are???


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/21959942
> 
> 
> Wonder what it is hopefully it is something good. It might be the NFL Network just maybe as another cable company just got a deal done with the NFL Network. I have seen channels added before that are out of season such as Gunnison Colorado getting MLB Network HD when the season is almost over. So it might be the NFL Network!
> 
> 
> My TWC area is starting to deploy Cisco and Samsung cable boxes in addition to Motorola boxes all of these new Boxes are using DSG (DOCSIS SETTOP GATEWAY) Cable modems are used for communications also the DCX-M motorola boxes use it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So my system is deploying:
> 
> 
> Samsung SMT-3362
> 
> Samsung SMT-3372
> 
> Cisco 4742HDC
> 
> Cisco 8742HDC
> 
> Motorola DCX3400M
> 
> Motorola DCX3200Mp2
> 
> Motorola DCX3510



Kevin,


I should clarify one thing. While things are being prepped for this it isn't active yet. Coming soon to a region near you


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10* /forum/post/21967294
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to tell us what the new channels are???



Well, we're waiting for George since I don't get Florida Today and notices anymore. I know what we got but since I handed him the reigns it's only fair that he announce them.


----------



## iceturkee

it would be nice if someone is going to volunteer to get the paper the day the legal ad appears that they not wait until evening to let the class know. just my 2 cents.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21967722
> 
> 
> it would be nice if someone is going to volunteer to get the paper the day the legal ad appears that they not wait until evening to let the class know. just my 2 cents.



I nominate HDOrlando as the official news bearer...


@BHNtechx


Will the whdvr stb's with moca ever be enabled to output a lan/internet signal.Just about every new HDTV has smart app features and it would be nice to connect your internet enabled tv to the back of the stb for a lan signal.....I had uverse prior and their stb provided said feature thanks....


PS.....We the people want our NFLNETWORK,tell your bosses..


----------



## Spiderman865

The anticipation is killing me and I don't even live in FL!


----------



## hydog

just post the information on the new channels - who cares who posts it, i am sure this george person won't...


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21967381
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> I should clarify one thing. While things are being prepped for this it isn't active yet. Coming soon to a region near you



I am actually in a lucky test market that Time Warner Cable has launched the Advanced DOCSIS Settop Gateway! My area got the motorola multrioom last year with ADSG active at launch of Navigator 5.0 in my market and this year they have introduced the Samsung 33xx line of boxes and 8742/4742HDCs as well for signature home and whole house DVR customers. My market is 860MHz motorola so they needed to use ADSG to get Navigator working in my area.


----------



## Nayan

We're getting Fuel HD and Nasa HD in June.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderman865* /forum/post/21967821
> 
> 
> The anticipation is killing me and I don't even live in FL!



LOL! Welcome to "Florida"







.


----------



## voltaire10

so what is the best non-dvr cable box to get these days?


Nayan: thanks for the update ...the suspense was killing me. not really what I was hoping for though.


Jason


----------



## Nayan

Oh you're welcome







.


I have a Samsung non-DVR box which I like and I think it's model #4262. It does have a few quirks, though I am not sure if it's the box itself or my cable. Overall it's a nice box. They have a Pioneer box too but I think that one is a non-HD.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21964383
> 
> 
> Anybody here having issues logging in to their cable modem/router that comes with Lightning? I keep trying to access the configuration page by going to 192.168.0.1 and get nothing. I've tried to access it both wirelessly and with a wired connection. I have the Ubee.



Anybody? I'm kind of stuck since the dsl reports site is down.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am surprised George did not post. He said he wanted it and I'm not so sure now.


I regret the tease and if I see one, I will always post it as soon as possible although I do not get the paper every day. This morning I went out and bought it at 4:30 AM.


Here is what was in the notice.


They said they added MLB Strike Zone HD on Channel 1143 (Sports Pass) April 10.


On May 28: Planet Green Becomes Destination America


On June 6, we get...............


FUEL HD Channel 1136 (Sports Pass)

NASA Public Channel (I think this might be new name for NASA-TV) HD Channel 1230


Here are the month to month agreement changes.


- Game Show Network (GSN) is now officially on the month to month deals.


- WKMG (CBS) and LATV (WKMG dumped this for Retro TV Network) are off the month to month agreements. If they were not going to pull it in April or May, they were not going to pull it at all anyway. Glad we did not go through the same garbage as last time.


- Gol TV expires June 18.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21966544
> 
> 
> So you didn't get NFL but you did get a couple of the channels on your list HD



Gary,


Correct!


I know the day an NFL Network agreement is announced, we will hear about it on the wires not in a notice.


While I wanted Sundance HD over FUEL HD, FUEL HD was the more popular choice and the one most users were requesting on the forums outside of the big 3 (NFL Network/RedZone/ AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and more HD Starz channels)


I assume your launching FUEL HD on multiple systems given how Bakersfield also got it announced today too. I like how BHN is evening out the HD on systems except The Panhandle.


Bakersfield did not get NASA HD announced which is a nice addition especially for the Space Coast people. They do have NUVO HD and RFD-TV HD which no one else does so it evens it out.


Sundance HD can happen next time. I'll only watch it occasionally although it is nice to get everything in the HD section so we never have to go in the SD area again.


Well Done on FUEL HD though Gary.


----------



## HDOrlando


*New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities (Updated 8-24-2012)*

*206* Current HD Channels

*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*


1001 WUCF HD (PBS)

1011/1918 WTMO (Telemundo) HD

1013/1213 Central Florida News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018/1901 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1050 WDSC (DSC)HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1106 Disney Jr. HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123/1480 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD

1136 Fuel HD (Sports Pass)

1137 CBS Sports Network HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pass)

1139 Sports Pass HD OD (Sports Pass)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pass)

1143 MLB Strike Zone HD (Sports Pass)

1144 Pac 12 National HD (Sports Pass)

1145 NFL Network HD

1146 NFL RedZone HD (Sports Pass)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pass)

1152 NBC Sports Network HD

1153 Speed HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1158 World Fishing Network HD (Sports Pass)

1159 Fox Soccer HD

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pass)

1161/1916 Gol TV HD (Sports Pass)

1162 NESN HD (Sports Pass)

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pass)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pass)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pass)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pass)

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports Pass and HD Pak)

1192 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pass)

1193 Big Ten Network Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pass)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pass)

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1210 New York 1 HD

1211/1900 InfoMas HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1221 Bloomberg HD

1225 The Weather Channel HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1227 C-SPAN2 HD

1228 C-SPAN3 HD

1230 NASA HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Velocity HD

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)

1242 History Channel HD

1243 H2 HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Destination America HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1271 Oxygen HD

1272 WE tv HD

1273 Lifetime HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1281 TV Land HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1284 G4 HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1291 Tru TV HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Style HD

1295 Bravo HD

1296 TV Guide Network HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1302 MTV2 HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 FUSE HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Ovation TV HD

1317 Gospel Music Channel HD

1340 EWTN HD

1354 Reelz HD

1355 AMC HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1375/1501 HD Showcase

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)

1384 IFC HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)

1389 Fox Movie Channel HD (Movie Pass)

1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass)

1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Movie Pass)

1400 HBO HD On Demand

1401/243 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1420 Cinemax HD On Demand

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1424 ThrillerMax East HD

1425 WMAX East HD

1426 @Max East HD

1427 5StarMAX East HD

1428 OuterMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441/259 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD

1446 Showtime Next East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand

1692 Hustler HD

1693 Playboy HD

1770 3-D Special Events 1

1771 3-D Special Events 2

1772 ESPN 3-D ($10 3-D Pass)

1801 Team HD (NBA League pass and MLS Direct Kick )

1802 Team 2 HD

1803 Team 3 HD

1804 Team 4 HD

1805 Team 5 HD

1806 Team 6 HD

1807 Team 7 HD

1808 Team 8 HD

1809 Team 9 HD

1810 Game 1 HD (MLB Extra innings and NHL Center Ice)

1811 Game 2 HD

1812 Game 3 HD

1813 Game 4 HD

1814 Game 5 HD

1815 Game 6 HD

1816 Game 7 HD

1817 Game 8 HD

1818 Game 9 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand

1851 HD PPV Events On Demand 2

1903 WOTF Telefutura HD

1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros Canales)

1917 Galavision HD

*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" which I can no longer do on my box and Not In Count)*


1174 FS Ohio HD Announced for September 30, 2010 but never materalized

1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.

*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*


NuvoTV HD

RFD-TV HD

*Premium Networks*


Cinemax West HD

Showtime Extreme West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Starz West HD

Indie Plex HD

Retro Plex HD

*Note:* I only list West Coast premiums if a system has both the East and West Coast versions.

*Out of Market Regional Sports Networks*


Fox Sports National HD RSN's (Arizona, Midwest, North, South, Southwest, West)                         

Pac 12 HD Regional Channels (Arizona, Bay Area, Los Angeles, Mountain, Oregon, Washington)

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks*

 

Africa Channel HD

Halogen HD

HSN HD

Jewlery TV HD

NHK World HD

QVC HD

Sundance HD

TV Japan HD

TWC SportsNet HD

TWC Deportes HD

*Premium Networks*


Starz Cinema HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz In Black HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

*Announced For TWC*

 

Aspire TV HD (June 30 TWC-NYC but delayed)

*Announced Previously And Could Be Re-Announced*


Pentagon Channel HD

*BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*


Antenna Satellite

BBC America

Channel One Russia

Cooking Channel

Current TV

DIY

Encore

Encore Action (Available in HD)

Encore Drama (Available in HD)

Encore Family

Encore Family West

Encore Love

Encore Suspense

Encore West

Encore Westerns

ETTV ET-Super

Food Network

Game Show Network (GSN)

GolTV

Great American Country (GAC)

MC (Channels 401-446; 890-894) (Available in HD)

MoviePlex

NHL Center Ice

NHL Network

Ovation

Sprout On Demand (24/7 Version Of Channel Is Available In HD)

Starz

Starz West (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema (Available in HD)

Starz Cinema West

Starz Edge (Available in HD)

Starz Edge West

Starz in Black (Available in HD)

Starz in Black West

Starz Kids and Family (Available in HD)

Starz Kids and Family West

TV Japan (Available in HD)

Youtoo

Zap2it

 

*SD Channels That Bright House Has That Are Not Available In HD*

 

WAPA America

ESPN Classic

Discovery Fit & Health

CNBC World

CNN International

MTV Jams

TeenNick

Nick Jr.

Nicktoons

Military

Military History

You Too TV

Cloo

Current TV

Lifetime RealWoman

Soapnet (ceasing operations soon)

MTV Hits

Mun2

Word Network

Jewish Life TV

Daystar

MTV Tr3s

GAC

VH1 Classic

Centric

Chiller

Logo

Fox College Sports

 

*HD Channels That Neither Bright House or Time Warner Cable Have*

 

AXS.TV HD

BBC World News HD

BEin Sport HD

Blue Highways TV HD

BYU TV HD

Cars.TV HD

CatholicTV HD

Comedy.TV HD

Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD

Epix HD

Epix2 HD

Epix3 HD

ES.TV HD

Fashion TV HD

Funimation-HD

Havoc TV HD

HDNet Movies

Longhorn Network HD

Music Choice HD

MyDestination.TV HD

The Pentagon Channel HD

Pets.TV HD

Recipe.TV HD

Shop NBC HD

Shorts HD

Sony Movie Channel HD

Sprout HD

TBN HD

Universal Sports Network HD

Univision Deportes HD

Veria HD

Wealth TV HD

*Disputed*


Centric HD

Logo HD

*Note:* Dish Network might be re-transmitting these themselves or lying about them.

*Rumored To Be Launching*


BBN HD

BE Network HD

BTNC HD

Centric HD

Chiller HD

Cloo HD

Current TV HD

FLIX HD

Fox College Sports HD

HBCU HD

ION Life HD

Legacy.TV HD

Logo HD

Nicktoons HD

Qubo HD

RLTV HD (By December 2012)

Showtime Family Zone HD

TVG Network HD

WWE Network HD

Zee TV HD


----------



## HDOrlando

My Take on today's additions and going forward.


Outside of the big 3 (NFL Network, AXs.TV/HDNet Movies and more HD Starz), FUEL HD was the channel most people wanted and BHN came through. I bet they are launching it on all systems but the Panhandle this summer like I have predicted in the past.


It is a channel that I am surprised is not on a lot of systems yet .


NASA HD is a nice bonus even though the shuttle program is on hiatus.


As for future additions, there are 10 HD channels on the possibilities list outside of the premiums but we only have 5 of those channels in SD while we do not have the other 5 at all.


5 we have in SD


HSN HD

Jewelry TV HD

QVC HD

Sundance HD

TV Japan HD


5 we do not have at all.


Africa Channel HD

Halogen HD

NHK World HD

Nuvo TV HD

RFD-TV HD.


My feeling is it is easier to pick up an HD channel you already have in SD.


This means something in the 5 that we have in SD are more likely than the ones we do not.


Given how three of those are shopping channels and BHN has not added of those in HD, the fact not many people probably have TV Japan HD (You have to subscribe to it), you would think Sundance HD and my feeling is BHN is simply waiting to launch it until maybe this fall when they might need some HD to launch as they launch it every quarter.


I do feel Sundance could be the next to come outside of something in the Big 3 and the Pac-12 Network HD which all BHN systems will likely receive on launch in August.


----------



## George903

Oops! I apologise. Sorry you all waited for me in vain. Really it's quite O.K. for the person who sees it first to post the information so please don't wait for me.


I actually read the paper before 8am but completely missed seeing the legal notice, duh, forgetting that I even knew it would be in there today.


I finally remembered tonight, found the notice on page 2 and wondered how I could possibly have missed seeing it, but thankfully it was already posted. Thanks HDOrlando. I didn't even manage to save face by posting this mea culpa before midnight.


Now where did I put that remote?


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


It's not a problem. It happens.


We could use you on those days when we do not expect anything as a backup though.


I'll post as soon as I see it from now on.


----------



## Nayan

Besides NFL Network and Axis/HDNet Movies I'd like to have:


BBC World News

Epix

Universal Sports Network


And please give the Starz! folks some major love! I feel bad for them.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903* /forum/post/21969679
> 
> 
> Now where did I put that remote?



Sorry George...while I can promise there will always be new HD channels in your future we are currently not working on a self seeking remote....you are on your own there


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21970635
> 
> 
> Sorry George...while I can promise there will always be new HD channels in your future we are currently not working on a self seeking remote....you are on your own there



Awww man! Some days I could really use a feature like that, especially with a teenager whose always misplacing it.


----------



## StephenRC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21970998
> 
> 
> Awww man! Some days I could really use a feature like that, especially with a teenager whose always misplacing it.



Get a really big remote like the ones here: http://www.jumboremotecontrol.com


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephenRC* /forum/post/21971193
> 
> 
> Get a really big remote like the ones here: http://www.jumboremotecontrol.com



Now that would be perfect!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Epix seems unlikely but the other two probably have a chance down the line.


Gary: That sounds good about the HD that will keep coming.


----------



## HDOrlando

I was browsing TWC NYC's thread and saw Berk32's post where he lists TWC NYC's channel lineup.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post21865043 


If you compare it to ours, we have a little more HD then they do.


While they might have Sundance HD, 3 more HD Starz channels, HSN HD, QVC HD and channels like Africa Channel HD, we have a comparable and maybe slightly better HD lineup than TWC's flagship division.


It simply amazes me how good we have it. Just announce Sundance HD for my occasional viewing and I'm set until the NFL Network deal I see coming this summer.


After that, it's just a matter of whether Chiller, Cloo and maybe Current TV go HD.


----------



## raymac

I just noticed that my TIVO is also recording "non new" programs when the season pass is set to new only. In each case the guide description is a generic description and not a specific episode description. It seems to have started recently and has happened with these shows:


Deadliest Catch

Nurse Jackie


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/21976153
> 
> 
> I just noticed that my TIVO is also recording "non new" programs when the season pass is set to new only. In each case the guide description is a generic description and not a specific episode description. It seems to have started recently and has happened with these shows:
> 
> 
> Deadliest Catch
> 
> Nurse Jackie



Sorry but this would be an issue you need to take up entirely with TiVO. We do not produce or have anything to do with their guide or software


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nayan* /forum/post/21971326
> 
> 
> now that would be perfect!! :d



lol!!


----------



## raymac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but this would be an issue you need to take up entirely with TiVO. We do not produce or have anything to do with their guide or software





I understand that, but thought this would be a worthwhile data point since some BHN boxes do it too.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac* /forum/post/21976209
> 
> 
> I understand that, but thought this would be a worthwhile data point since some BHN boxes do it too.




LOL Only from the standpoint that even TiVO suffers from the GIGO aspect of guide data. Just don't want people to confuse the two as they are entirely different platforms including methods of handling guide data. It's nice to know they also have the problem. I haven't experienced it on my TiVO but then again I rarely make it habit of recording things....just not my bag.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/21970493
> 
> 
> Besides NFL Network and Axis/HDNet Movies I'd like to have:
> 
> 
> BBC World News
> 
> Epix
> 
> Universal Sports Network
> 
> 
> And please give the Starz! folks some major love! I feel bad for them.




I agree, with MY preferences in order:

Universal Sports Network HD (This IS an Olympic year, after all! Plus, has addtional cycling not carried by NBC Sports)
BBC World News HD
NFL Network - HD, of course!


----------



## HDOrlando

Dah Finstah,


Universal Sports Network HD is not really getting a lot of carriage. I believe there are going to be no events at the Olympics on there.


BBC World News HD is not on any systems yet but it could come out of the blue one day and BHN picks up HD news channels like Bloomberg and the C-Span's.


I do think NFL Network will happen this summer.


----------



## freewill1

Does anyone know if the 8742HDC has a 500g hard drive?


If so I will turn in my 8642HDC and if there is a way to know if the closest office has one?


Thanks


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Tomorrow night is Customer Appreciation Night at Bright House Field in Clearwater. Bring a copy of your Bright House Networks bill and receive free tickets to the game. I'll be working at our booth at the entrance so come by and introduce yourself


Stick around after the Threshers matchup to enjoy some fantastic post-game fireworks!


Friday's game will be against the Stone Crabs.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freewill1* /forum/post/21980221
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 8742HDC has a 500g hard drive?
> 
> 
> If so I will turn in my 8642HDC and if there is a way to know if the closest office has one?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes. 500 GB. I know the South Semoran office had some a couple of weeks back because that's where I got mine.


----------



## freewill1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/21980583
> 
> 
> Yes. 500 GB. I know the South Semoran office had some a couple of weeks back because that's where I got mine.



Thanks Kevin


----------



## xxfury2xx

*BHNtechXpert*, could you please answer this? I've been trying to login to my router (Ubee provided by BHN because of Lightning service) by going to 192.168.0.1, but it simply isn't working. I've tried both wireless and wired connections and still can't connect to the device. Thanks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21984062
> 
> *BHNtechXpert*, could you please answer this? I've been trying to login to my router (Ubee provided by BHN because of Lightning service) by going to 192.168.0.1, but it simply isn't working. I've tried both wireless and wired connections and still can't connect to the device. Thanks.



When you type ipconfig from a command prompt what local IP does it show for you? 192.168.1.x or 192.168.0.x


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21980523
> 
> 
> Tomorrow night is Customer Appreciation Night at Bright House Field in Clearwater. Bring a copy of your Bright House Networks bill and receive free tickets to the game. I'll be working at our booth at the entrance so come by and introduce yourself
> 
> 
> Stick around after the Threshers matchup to enjoy some fantastic post-game fireworks!
> 
> 
> Friday's game will be against the Stone Crabs.





gotta like a team whose nickname is the stone crabs!!


----------



## heyitsme

BHNtechXpert or anyone else: have we decided that the dvr's recording rogue programs is just a guide problem or what. Tonight for no reason my DVR recorded 3 old episodes of Sons of Guns and then recorded some things that I don't even have setup as a series!


It recorded "Killing bin Laden" 2 times and "Secrets of Seal Team VI"... neither of which are setup. Even if for some reason the guide data indicated they should be recorded, shouldn't the box at least know not to record the same exact program more than once?


BHNtechXpert I have left the programs on the DVR in case you want to check it out, just remind me what info you need.


----------



## PeterLewis

I still notice that I lose a few seconds at the end of recordings thus making me always add an extra minute to my schedule recordings.


I have WHDVR samsung 3272 stb's 2dvr/1 conv....Do I need to refresh all my boxes or something so the timing gets right?


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21984111
> 
> 
> When you type ipconfig from a command prompt what local IP does it show for you? 192.168.1.x or 192.168.0.x



Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1

IPv4 address: 192.168.0.2


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21987431
> 
> 
> I still notice that I lose a few seconds at the end of recordings thus making me always add an extra minute to my schedule recordings.
> 
> 
> I have WHDVR samsung 3272 stb's 2dvr/1 conv....Do I need to refresh all my boxes or something so the timing gets right?




I still have that problem also. I end up missing the end of almost all the shows I record.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21987556
> 
> 
> Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
> 
> IPv4 address: 192.168.0.2



I have a Cisco modem and I use 192.168.100.1 to access it. Can't do anything on the page except see some limited status though.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/21987007
> 
> 
> BHNtechXpert or anyone else: have we decided that the dvr's recording rogue programs is just a guide problem or what. Tonight for no reason my DVR recorded 3 old episodes of Sons of Guns and then recorded some things that I don't even have setup as a series!
> 
> 
> It recorded "Killing bin Laden" 2 times and "Secrets of Seal Team VI"... neither of which are setup. Even if for some reason the guide data indicated they should be recorded, shouldn't the box at least know not to record the same exact program more than once?
> 
> 
> BHNtechXpert I have left the programs on the DVR in case you want to check it out, just remind me what info you need.



At this point this is a guide issue


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21987431
> 
> 
> I still notice that I lose a few seconds at the end of recordings thus making me always add an extra minute to my schedule recordings.
> 
> 
> I have WHDVR samsung 3272 stb's 2dvr/1 conv....Do I need to refresh all my boxes or something so the timing gets right?



Depends on the channels we're talking about and certainly the programming. What region are you in?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/21987556
> 
> 
> Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
> 
> IPv4 address: 192.168.0.2



So I take it you are typing 192.168.0.1 to access the config menu? Alright then..and you have no other router connected to this network between you and the modem right?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/21984772
> 
> 
> gotta like a team whose nickname is the stone crabs!!



Forget the Stone Crabs....the fireworks display was AWESOME and I truly mean AWESOME.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21989656
> 
> 
> Depends on the channels we're talking about and certainly the programming. What region are you in?



E. Orlando area,you are correct about it being certain channels and programming as I just finshed watching some abc primetime shows that recorded fine but nbc and some tvland shows ie. Hot in Cleveland get cut off early.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21989660
> 
> 
> So I take it you are typing 192.168.0.1 to access the config menu? Alright then..and you have no other router connected to this network between you and the modem right?



A reboot fixed the problem. I can't believe I didn't do that in the first place, as it's usually the first thing you do when troubleshooting. Thanks for the assistance, though.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis* /forum/post/21990509
> 
> 
> E. Orlando area,you are correct about it being certain channels and programming as I just finshed watching some abc primetime shows that recorded fine but nbc and some tvland shows ie. Hot in Cleveland get cut off early.



Try what X did and reboot the box. If it continues let me know and I'll make sure there isn't a local time standard off somewhere.


----------



## PeterLewis

@BHNtech


I notced a bug with my samsung 3272 dvr that when I pause a show the screen saver no longer shows up regardless how many minutes its been paused.


In the past it used to go in screen saver mode after 5 min.I checked my settings in my dvr to make sure power mode was inguaged to on and it was.


I rely on this feature as I have a fairly new plasma and would hate to get burn in depending on the screen saver.


Edit: Gave the stb a hard reboot then feature started working again after 10-15 minute on pause...


----------



## pronk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/21989660
> 
> 
> So I take it you are typing 192.168.0.1 to access the config menu? Alright then..and you have no other router connected to this network between you and the modem right?



In my case I am configured to 198.168.0.1 but I don't seem to get any kind administrative page, just a static screen that says UBEE.


----------



## HDOrlando

I found this online.


Direct TV reached a new carriage deal with Starz last month and in it, Direct TV got the right to carry IndiePlex, RetroPlex and MoviePlex.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2...-chang-directv 

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/dir...ere-2012-04-16 


This just reiterates my belief that Starz, Encore, IndiePlex and RetroPlex are all truly tied together.


Once a new deal is done (It's been on month to months for at least two years), we will get more HD of all of the above and the BHN systems without Indie and Retro Plex like us will finally get it.


It would be nice to also get Encore On Demand and more HD Encore in addition to knocking out one of the big 3 (lack of Starz HD) and all those Starz channels on the month to month deals.


----------



## Nayan

I've been hoping for more Starz!. I used to have it but I couldn't justify spending so much a month for just one HD channel. The folks who have it need some major love and I hope it comes soon for them.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk* /forum/post/22001187
> 
> 
> In my case I am configured to 198.168.0.1 but I don't seem to get any kind administrative page, just a static screen that says UBEE.



Can you email me a screenshot please?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Thank you BHN for only showing me a Black screen on Fox tonight.... I really frickin' needed that. Channel unavailable crap.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/22013447
> 
> 
> Thank you BHN for only showing me a Black screen on Fox tonight.... I really frickin' needed that. Channel unavailable crap.



Fox what? There are two.....not aware of any issues right now so a reboot might be a good idea.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/22013453
> 
> 
> Fox what? There are two.....not aware of any issues right now so a reboot might be a good idea.



HD - 1035, it's working now but about 1.75 hours late for Finder and Fringe though. Problem also is that it shows in the Guide as recording until the airtime is over and then just disappears.


Also, I've had a series recording grabbing episodes of the Big Bang Theory on TBS and sometimes the occasional episode playback will freeze a second into playback. I need to restart it and quickly fast forward past the first few seconds and then it plays fine. Doesn't happen with every episode, but it has happened a few times now.


Also, cancelled series recordings try to come back. Since I have that series recording, but mostly do manual recording because I'm more reliable, whenever I set up 2 manual recordings it comes up asking me to pick shows to cancel that conflict with my pre-existing series recording and I choose to cancel the series recording episodes in favor of my manual recordings. This is all fine, but I usually do this the night before it airs, but when I check the dvr the next day, the cancelled recordings are back as alerts in my Conflicts section even though they were already cancelled. Problem is, if I don't catch the conflicts they usually end up stopping my manual recordings from happening and I get the cancelled episodes instead. That's navigator logic for ya.


This is all with the new 8742 that I got recently. Seems while I got a faster box with a bigger drive, I also got more quirky bugs to deal with. Rarely ever had channel unavailable issues with the 8300HDC and it's happened a few nights so far with the new box.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/22013493
> 
> 
> HD - 1035, it's working now but about 1.5 hours late for Finder and Fringe though. Problem also is that it shows in the Guide as recording until the airtime is over and then just disappears.
> 
> 
> Also, I've had a series recording grabbing episodes of the Big Bang Theory on TBS and sometimes the occasional episode playback will freeze a second into playback. I need to restart it and quickly fast forward past the first few seconds and then it plays fine. Doesn't happen with every episode, but it has happened a few times now.
> 
> 
> Also, cancelled series recordings try to come back. Since I have that series recording, but mostly do manual recording because I'm more reliable, whenever I set up 2 manual recordings it comes up asking me to pick shows to cancel that conflict with my pre-existing series recording and I choose to cancel the series recording episodes in favor of my manual recordings. This is all fine, but I usually do this the night before it airs, but when I check the dvr the next day, the cancelled recordings are back as alerts in my Conflicts section even though they were already cancelled. Problem is, if I don't catch the conflicts they usually end up stopping my manual recordings from happening and I get the cancelled episodes instead. That's navigator logic for ya.
> 
> 
> This is all with the new 8742 that I got recently. Seems while I got a faster box with a bigger drive, I also got more quirky bugs to deal with. Rarely ever had channel unavailable issues with the 8300HDC and it's happened a few nights so far with the new box.



How about making this less complicated and just deleting the scheduled events....do either or but not both...just to make sure you didn't miss something. Just trying to suggest ways to reduce your pain.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Shouldn't have to delete them separately when they're supposed to be deleted when I say cancel them when adding the other recordings. That and I don't always know I have a conflict until I set the other recordings first anyway. Just another Navigator bug. They don't have good beta testers.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/22013520
> 
> 
> Shouldn't have to delete them separately when they're supposed to be deleted when I say cancel them when adding the other recordings. That and I don't always know I have a conflict until I set the other recordings first anyway. Just another Navigator bug. They don't have good beta testers.



Nothing you have said here indicates a bug to me nor do I or anyone else here have the luxury of watching what you are doing....based on your limited description I will attempt to duplicate it but at this point nothing points to a bug...just improper use of the feature...again based on your description. I'll have some time late in the weekend.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Gimme a break. I do this kind of thing (programming / testing) for a living and am not stupid.


Think of it this way.


Show A Series recording is set for 8:00 Friday.


On Thursday, Manually set Show B to record at 8:00. OK


Then set Show C to also record at 8:00, notification pops up about conflict asking which show to cancel, press A, B or C. I cancel the Series Show A while keeping Show B & C. The Guide shows that decision and there's no Conflicts section.


Come back Friday afternoon, conflict section is there showing a broken record icon for Show A series recording. It shouldn't come back as a conflict once it's already been cancelled. I usually delete it again now, because the first time or so I didn't catch that the conflicts returned, after airtime I was left with the cancelled Show A Series episode recorded and either B or C not recorded, even though the conflicts section implied that Series A wouldn't record.


That shouldn't happen. That's a bug. Good software doesn't allow "improper use of the feature". If something isn't meant to be done, the programmers should design the software to guide the user down the correct path.


Also, I noticed you skipped over the freeze playback issue on only a specific channel's recordings and didn't have much to say on why channels come up unavailable for no reason when they didn't before with the older box. I guess I need to always be around just before my recordings are starting and manually tune in to each channel for the night to make sure that it's there.


And just to add to the mix another issue with the new box. When fast-forwarding near the end of a recording, the save / delete screen can come up pre-maturely even if you're 2-3 minutes from the end so it's there while the video continues to play behind it. Although at least this dvr more reliably let's me rewind out of that screen than the older box did.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/22013596
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. I do this kind of thing (programming / testing) for a living and am not stupid.
> 
> 
> Think of it this way.
> 
> 
> Show A Series recording is set for 8:00 Friday.
> 
> 
> On Thursday, Manually set Show B to record at 8:00. OK
> 
> 
> Then set Show C to also record at 8:00, notification pops up about conflict asking which show to cancel, press A, B or C. I cancel the Series Show A while keeping Show B & C. The Guide shows that decision and there's no Conflicts section.
> 
> 
> Come back Friday afternoon, conflict section is there showing a broken record icon for Show A series recording. It shouldn't come back as a conflict once it's already been cancelled. I usually delete it again now, because the first time or so I didn't catch that the conflicts returned, after airtime I was left with the cancelled Show A Series episode recorded and either B or C not recorded, even though the conflicts section implied that Series A wouldn't record.
> 
> 
> That shouldn't happen. That's a bug. Good software doesn't allow "improper use of the feature". If something isn't meant to be done, the programmers should design the software to guide the user down the correct path.
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed you skipped over the freeze playback issue on only a specific channel's recordings and didn't have much to say on why channels come up unavailable for no reason when they didn't before with the older box. I guess I need to always be around just before my recordings are starting and manually tune in to each channel for the night to make sure that it's there.
> 
> 
> And just to add to the mix another issue with the new box. When fast-forwarding near the end of a recording, the save / delete screen can come up pre-maturely even if you're 2-3 minutes from the end so it's there while the video continues to play behind it. Although at least this dvr more reliably let's me rewind out of that screen than the older box did.



And so do I....this is exactly what I do and with the very equipment and platform we're discussing tonight.


Now we can do this objectively (which is the only way I'm going to entertain it anyway) or not at all. I have already said I was going to attempt to duplicate it under controlled circumstances later in the weekend....as for the other issue it's unrelated and sounds like a signal or hardware issue of some type. Not having looked at your specific equipment I can't say one way or the other. If you want me to take a look you know what you need to send me and I'll get back to you quickly on that part.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Just don't quickly jump to "Nothing you have said here indicates a bug to me" or "just improper use of the feature" because that's a poor response for anyone to get right away from a tech. Everyone knows Navigator has issues (I read the Navigator thread as well and it's just packed with some of the same problems), so immediately denying something is just silly and will just cause the next response from the end-user to be more agressive.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/22013642
> 
> 
> Just don't quickly jump to "Nothing you have said here indicates a bug to me" or "just improper use of the feature" because that's a poor response for anyone to get right away from a tech. Everyone knows Navigator has issues (I read the Navigator thread as well and it's just packed with some of the same problems), so immediately denying something is just silly and will just cause the next response from the end-user to be more agressive.



I stand by my original statement Kevin. You and a couple of others here are very quick to call everything a bug when in fact it normally isn't. Just because something doesn't operate as YOU expect it to doesn't make it a bug. Based on what you have told me nothing points to bug at this point but instead a misuse or misunderstanding of the feature. Now I have offered to look into it further but until that time I'm not classifying it as anything unlike yourself who immediately called it a bug. I'm not going to argue with you about any further....I will investigate it and get back when I'm satisfied with an outcome.


In the meantime if you want the other issue you raised looked into now send me the data please. I'm going to call it a night shortly....otherwise I'll look into it in the morning and respond sometime tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


Is there anything new for that list of Look Back Channels?


The feature is great and would love to know every channel it is available on.


Thanks!


----------



## Nayan

 http://applications.brighthouse.com/start-over/ 


This has a list of start over/look back channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Wonderful!


Thanks Nayan!


----------



## Nayan

Anytime! I wish CBS had it as well as a couple others but I'm not going to complain. At least we have it







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Effective today (May 17, 2012), all Bright House Networks digital cable customers who subscribe to HBO may now view HBO Go programming on their Roku Media Appliance, Xbox Gaming Console and select models of Samsung Internet-ready televisions at no additional cost. We're excited to add these devices to our current HBO Go support lineup, which includes desktop and tablet PCs, Apple's iPad®, iPhone® and iPod touch®; as well as select Android devices. These services will also still require Bright House Networks video customers to have a My Services account.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice to see this feature added although I dropped HBO a few months ago for Showtime.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22033929
> 
> 
> Nice to see this feature added although I dropped HBO a few months ago for Showtime.



got more good news HD Orlando!


The Viacom spat was settled!


We should be getting TV LAND HD and MTV2 HD soon!

http://blog.viacom.com/ 


scroll to hAPPy Ending!


Seems that TWC is going to add MTV JAMs, MTV Hits, Centric and possibly more Viacom channels in markets that don't have the entire Digital suite.


Looks like the smaller TWC systems in Texas are going to be getting the Viacom HD channels and CMT HD finally!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Awesome Find!


This is great news and I think BHN customers can expect to get TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD this summer. We might even get those other MTV SD channels. It gives some hope for our next notice which looked to be bone dry. Hopefully, it also includes some HD On Demand from other Viacom channels besides Spike.


An addition note, the fact that Logo HD and Centric HD are not included proves Dish Network is doing those themselves in some way.


On a final note, let's hope the Starz deal is the next one to get renewed so we all get access to more HD Encore, Starz and IndiePlex/RetroPlex.


You are da man Kevin.


Here is the full post


by Mark Jafar, Viacom

A nice bit of breaking news today…Viacom and Time Warner Cable have agreed to resolve their pending disputes. And that’s very good news for consumers.


Time Warner Cable subscribers will be able to enjoy Viacom programming – from MTV’s Jersey Shore to Comedy Central’s The Daily Show with Jon Stewart and more – through TWC TVTM, Time Warner Cable’s in-home streaming app for tablet devices. In addition, Time Warner Cable subscribers will get even more on-air channels from Viacom, including MTV Hits, MTV Jams and Centric, and subscribers in many major markets such as New York City will gain access to TV Land HD and MTV2 HD, as well.


Here’s the joint statement:


Viacom and Time Warner Cable have agreed to resolve their pending litigations. All of Viacom’s programming will now be available to Time Warner Cable subscribers for in-home viewing via internet protocol-enabled devices such as iPads and Time Warner Cable will continue to carry Viacom’s Country Music Television (CMT) programming. In reaching the settlement agreement, Time Warner Cable and Viacom were also able to resolve other unrelated business matters to their mutual satisfaction. Neither side is conceding its original legal position or will have further comment.


Viacom programming will be rolled out on TWC TVTM over the next several weeks.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


With the above release, I have updated the chart and moved TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD to "Announced for TWC".


We should get it sometime this summer and maybe even in the next notice which I was expecting nothing out of in about two weeks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22017828
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> 
> Is there anything new for that list of Look Back Channels?
> 
> 
> The feature is great and would love to know every channel it is available on.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like that got answered already so I left it alone


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


I figured that was the case.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22035012
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> With the above release, I have updated the chart and moved TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD to "Announced for TWC".
> 
> 
> We should get it sometime this summer and maybe even in the next notice which I was expecting nothing out of in about two weeks.



i must have misread because what i saw was twc would be releasing those 2 channels to major markets soon. last time i checked the orlando dma was about 19th or 20th....not sure i would call us a major market,


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Just the fact that it will be on a TWC system gets it on the possibilities list.


It did not say what BHN will do but they do add stuff from the big companies pretty quickly.


Were 19 BTW and growing. We will never be top-3 but were a solid sized market.


----------



## Nayan

Does this mean no more Road Runner for BHN too?

http://www.broadbandreports.com/show...drunner-119519


----------



## samsterdog

Has anyone else seen an issue with fast forwarding a show that is currently being recorded? Typically what happens on my Cisco 8642 is that it will start to go to the 1st FF mode, then jump back to play mode. This seems like a bug that was introduced the latest firmware upgrade (whenever that was).


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/22036821
> 
> 
> i must have misread because what i saw was twc would be releasing those 2 channels to major markets soon. last time i checked the orlando dma was about 19th or 20th....not sure i would call us a major market,



icetruckee TWC does not go by DMA size to determine a wide channel launch like this only then will cultural demographics make a local impact on international channels.


I was told today when I called tech support that all of Texas is getting the channels soon save for areas that have not been upgraded to SDV so I don't think that they are going by DMA rather whether a system has SDV as a lot of the smaller areas with TWC still don't have SDV or if an area is all digital like LA has some areas that are all digital above limited basic and are 750MHz without SDV last I had heard.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22036986
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> 
> Just the fact that it will be on a TWC system gets it on the possibilities list.
> 
> 
> It did not say what BHN will do but they do add stuff from the big companies pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> Were 19 BTW and growing. We will never be top-3 but were a solid sized market.



The keyword is many major markets that means basically Texas, California, NYC, Carolinas, North East, Mid West, and hawaii and smaller systems with SDV.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Very True Indeed!


----------



## kevin120

Fox News and Fox News HD are now on month to month notices!


GSN has made an appearance on the legal notices in all TWC areas now.


Also Gol TV has made an appearance on my legal notice as well.


My area got an area specific notice about clear QAM changes to where KXTX HD Telemundo will be moving on or about June 21st going from 81-1 to somewhere else probrably 6-1 or 19-1.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


This is big news.


Normally, they would give notice that the current deal will expire on a certain date beforehand.


They will probably get a huge increase when a deal deal is struck. I'm surprised we heard about this first in a notice instead of somewhere else.


----------



## gflatt

Anyone know if the Ethernet port is active on the 8742, and if so is there any instructions anywhere. Mostly interested in Remote capabilities over IP.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gflatt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Ethernet port is active on the 8742, and if so is there any instructions anywhere. Mostly interested in Remote capabilities over IP.



Probably not.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gflatt* /forum/post/22053329
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Ethernet port is active on the 8742, and if so is there any instructions anywhere. Mostly interested in Remote capabilities over IP.



Nope it is not active for anything productive. Sorry...


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/22037054
> 
> 
> Does this mean no more Road Runner for BHN too?
> 
> http://www.broadbandreports.com/show...drunner-119519



Nothing will change for our customers other than branding







Your email and all that other stuff will remain as they have been.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/22056189
> 
> 
> Nothing will change for our customers other than branding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your email and all that other stuff will remain as they have been.



Awesome! I've had my email address since Road Runner set foot in my area many moons ago and this old broad doesn't like change that much







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/22056639
> 
> 
> Awesome! I've had my email address since Road Runner set foot in my area many moons ago and this old broad doesn't like change that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



It was the very first thing I checked when the announcement was made.


----------



## HDOrlando

Planet Green HD is now Destination America HD.


I've changed it on the list in my signature.


On a related note, our next notice comes out by next Thursday.


Since this notice is the first one for the 3rd quarter (July-September) announcements since BHN announces stuff a month ahead of time, it gives us a shot for HD since we usually get at least a few each quarter.


Here's what we have gotten so far this year.


First Quarter (January-March)


Weather Channel HD

C-SPAN 2 HD

C-SPAN 3 HD

Showtime Women East HD

Showtime Beyond East HD

Showtime Next East HD

ThrillerMax East HD

WMAX East HD

@Max East HD

5StarMAX East HD

OuterMAX East HD

3-D Events 2

Hustler HD

Disney Jr. HD

NESN HD


Second Quarter (April-June)


MLB Strike Zone HD

Fuel HD (June 6)

NASA HD (June 6)


The first quarter was overloaded a bit with those HD Showtime and Cinemax channels that were delayed from last June along with finally getting the Weather Channel HD after that three-year month to month deal that prevented the addition of the channel. The 3-D Events 2 was actually hidden in the guide before being put in their full time.


Even if you take those out, All BHN systems outside of the Panhandle got 5 HD Channels.


C-Span 2 HD, C-Span 3 HD, Hustler HD, Disney JR. HD and NESN HD.


In the second quarter in which we currently in, we have gotten MLB Strike Zone HD and will get FUEL HD along with NASA HD on June 6.


Taking out the overloaded 1st quarter, both quarters were kind of on par. The customers of Direct TV, Dish Network and Verizon FIOS would go crazy for 8 HD channels over two quarters.


In the quarter, we are likely going to have a similar sized update.


We are already getting The Pac-12 Network HD in August upon launch per a deal BHN made with them a little under a year ago.


My feeling though is we will get something else as well.


While it is possible that NFL Network/RedZone gets done this quarter, that will be put on the system almost immediately when a deal is struck.


AXS. TV/HDNet Movies could possibly get done too (We would hear about that in the press but get announcement in a notice) and a new deal with Starz could be reached that could lead to an announcement of more HD Starz/Encore/IndiePlex/RetroPlex.


The above is possible but based on the carriage deals, my gut says were looking at a likely addition of TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD this quarter.


After that, there are 5 channels outside of Fox Sports RSN's and those west coast premiums that are on other TWC systems that we have in SD but not HD


HSN HD, Jewelry TV HD, QVC HD, Sundance HD and TV Japan HD.


My guess is they are waiting for a time when they do not have anything to add for the quarter to give us Sundance. It is nice how they have singled out the Shopping Channels in HD here too and I'm not sure how many people subscribe to TV Japan.


Channels that we do not have at all like RFD-TV, Nuvo TV, Africa Channel, Halogen and NHK World might also be possible but it is likely easier to pick up an HD channel that you already have in HD. They are all possible though.


In the end, I see an TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD update sometime this quarter but like I've said before, unless we are getting a bunch of HD channels from Starz, we are going to have small quarters from here on out. I'll post as soon as I see the notice.


One more HD channel until we hit 200!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22062463
> 
> 
> Planet Green HD is now Destination America HD.
> 
> 
> I've changed it on the list in my signature.
> 
> 
> On a related note, our next notice comes out by next Thursday.
> 
> 
> Since this notice is the first one for the 3rd quarter (July-September) announcements since BHN announces stuff a month ahead of time, it gives us a shot for HD since we usually get at least a few each quarter.
> 
> 
> Here's what we have gotten so far this year.
> 
> 
> First Quarter (January-March)
> 
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> C-SPAN 2 HD
> 
> C-SPAN 3 HD
> 
> Showtime Women East HD
> 
> Showtime Beyond East HD
> 
> Showtime Next East HD
> 
> ThrillerMax East HD
> 
> WMAX East HD
> 
> @Max East HD
> 
> 5StarMAX East HD
> 
> OuterMAX East HD
> 
> 3-D Events 2
> 
> Hustler HD
> 
> Disney Jr. HD
> 
> NESN HD
> 
> 
> Second Quarter (April-June)
> 
> 
> MLB Strike Zone HD
> 
> Fuel HD (June 6)
> 
> NASA HD (June 6)
> 
> 
> The first quarter was overloaded a bit with those HD Showtime and Cinemax channels that were delayed from last June along with finally getting the Weather Channel HD after that three-year month to month deal that prevented the addition of the channel. The 3-D Events 2 was actually hidden in the guide before being put in their full time.
> 
> 
> Even if you take those out, All BHN systems outside of the Panhandle got 5 HD Channels.
> 
> 
> C-Span 2 HD, C-Span 3 HD, Hustler HD, Disney JR. HD and NESN HD.
> 
> 
> In the second quarter in which we currently in, we have gotten MLB Strike Zone HD and will get FUEL HD along with NASA HD on June 6.
> 
> 
> Taking out the overloaded 1st quarter, both quarters were kind of on par. The customers of Direct TV, Dish Network and Verizon FIOS would go crazy for 8 HD channels over two quarters.
> 
> 
> In the quarter, we are likely going to have a similar sized update.
> 
> 
> We are already getting The Pac-12 Network HD in August upon launch per a deal BHN made with them a little under a year ago.
> 
> 
> My feeling though is we will get something else as well.
> 
> 
> While it is possible that NFL Network/RedZone gets done this quarter, that will be put on the system almost immediately when a deal is struck.
> 
> 
> AXS. TV/HDNet Movies could possibly get done too (We would hear about that in the press but get announcement in a notice) and a new deal with Starz could be reached that could lead to an announcement of more HD Starz/Encore/IndiePlex/RetroPlex.
> 
> 
> The above is possible but based on the carriage deals, my gut says were looking at a likely addition of TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD this quarter.
> 
> 
> After that, there are 5 channels outside of Fox Sports RSN's and those west coast premiums that are on other TWC systems that we have in SD but not HD
> 
> 
> HSN HD, Jewelry TV HD, QVC HD, Sundance HD and TV Japan HD.
> 
> 
> My guess is they are waiting for a time when they do not have anything to add for the quarter to give us Sundance. It is nice how they have singled out the Shopping Channels in HD here too and I'm not sure how many people subscribe to TV Japan.
> 
> 
> Channels that we do not have at all like RFD-TV, Nuvo TV, Africa Channel, Halogen and NHK World might also be possible but it is likely easier to pick up an HD channel that you already have in HD. They are all possible though.
> 
> 
> In the end, I see an TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD update sometime this quarter but like I've said before, unless we are getting a bunch of HD channels from Starz, we are going to have small quarters from here on out. I'll post as soon as I see the notice.



I think MTV2 HD and TV Land HD are coming sooner than you think! The TWC app is already listing all of the viacom channels in my market but they are not viewable yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Your probably right.


Usually when TWC/BHN gets something major (TV Land is the last channel in basic outside of the shopping and Spanish Speaking ones that we do not have in HD), it penetrates systems pretty quickly.


EX: First Viacom Suite, Fox Soccer, Nat Geo Wild, Game and Team HD channels, etc at least to systems with more capacity.


We will see but I know those two are next along with those MTV channels and I'll be shocked if they are not on a TWC or BHN notice next week.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Anyone having problems with FTP and SSH connections this morning?


Straight FTP is not working right for me but FTP with SSL is and SSH is not connecting to any server as well so the problem seems to be localized here.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Still can't access ssh at all and it's active ftp connections that are broken.


The active connection partially works. It logs in and if I look at my transcript I can see it delivering a folder listing, but it never completes so my ftp time-out and doesn't display the listing. Switching to passive or FTP with SSL works, so I can get around this issue.


SSH issue is a real pain in the ass since I can't reach any server I administer with it blocked.


I've confirmed the same problems with a friend who's a mile a way but under a different node.


This wasn't a problem yesterday.


----------



## distinct101

so glad BHN finally updated the information data for the tv guide on the old SA 8300s. Now when I press info; orginally air date, director, actors, genre are listed.










But the hbo go setup is messed up for BHN on the hbo activate site for the Xbox 360. Every time I click the BHN as the provider, the page pop ups saying app error and try again later. But if I click another provider like Time Warner the pop up is working asking for login information. Anyone have a clue?


This is the actual pop up error message:



> Quote:
> Application Error
> 
> We're Sorry!
> 
> 
> We are experiencing an issue with this application. We are working quickly to remedy the situation. Please try to access this application again later to see if the problem has been corrected. If you continue to experience problems, please contact us.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience.




And does any insider know when BHN will add ESPN3 access for the Xbox 360? right now it's just computer, tablets, and phones.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Turns out the SSH was due to BHN changing my IP address and I run a restricted access to my servers for SSH. The servers still should have let me in if not for a DNS issue in verifying the res.bhn.net domains our IP addresses have. They currently are not set up correctly and fail verification when you try to get an IP address back from the .res.bhn.net address they assign us.


I'm still finding issue with active FTP connections that worked fine yesterday, but no longer work correctly. I guess something else changed along with the IP address changed. At least I have work arounds for this with passive and SSL modes.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22062707
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Your probably right.
> 
> 
> Usually when TWC/BHN gets something major (TV Land is the last channel in basic outside of the shopping and Spanish Speaking ones that we do not have in HD), it penetrates systems pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> EX: First Viacom Suite, Fox Soccer, Nat Geo Wild, Game and Team HD channels, etc at least to systems with more capacity.
> 
> 
> We will see but I know those two are next along with those MTV channels and I'll be shocked if they are not on a TWC or BHN notice next week.



I wonder if you guys will get Azteca America HD eventually but maybe not because right now orlando is getting a analog OTA affiliate of the channel. My Azteca America affiliate is a full power station and is planning on going HD by the beginning of July.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's possible. We will see what happens.


We do not have HD Telemundo yet so were a little behind the times OTA wise despite all the SD subchannels (This TV, Me TV, RTV, Antenna) that we have.


----------



## xxfury2xx

I was wondering if any of you here with road runner lightning have issues when playing on xbox live?


My friend, who has road runner standard, and I are getting crazy lag when we try and play together. We went to portforward.com and followed the instructions for our respective equipment, but the problem persists. It's very annoying.


----------



## HDOrlando

I doubt we are getting our monthly notice this morning (I am not even getting the paper) but I suspect it will come Tomorrow (Wednesday) or Thursday. Hopefully, Gary will find out and tell us today.


It's possible it could have HD ( maybe TV Land HD, MTV 2 HD) but I am also curious to see if anything on the month to month notices has changed.


On a final note, a week from tomorrow, we get Fuel HD and NASA HD. It was weird browsing channels last night and seeing UFC available in HD on the Fox Sports out of market RSN's (Detroit, SportSouth and Prime Ticket) but not on Fuel.


It will be nice to see it added and maybe I'll start watching UFC more.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22075073
> 
> 
> I doubt we are getting our monthly notice this morning (I am not even getting the paper) but I suspect it will come Tomorrow (Wednesday) or Thursday. Hopefully, Gary will find out and tell us today.
> 
> 
> It's possible it could have HD ( maybe TV Land HD, MTV 2 HD) but I am also curious to see if anything on the month to month notices has changed.
> 
> 
> On a final note, a week from tomorrow, we get Fuel HD and NASA HD. It was weird browsing channels last night and seeing UFC available in HD on the Fox Sports out of market RSN's (Detroit, SportSouth and Prime Ticket) but not on Fuel.
> 
> 
> It will be nice to see it added and maybe I'll start watching UFC more.




is there actually anything in hd on fuel yet?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx* /forum/post/22072203
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you here with road runner lightning have issues when playing on xbox live?
> 
> 
> My friend, who has road runner standard, and I are getting crazy lag when we try and play together. We went to portforward.com and followed the instructions for our respective equipment, but the problem persists. It's very annoying.



You have Lightning... he has std (40/5) vs (10/1) do you see where there might be a problem here


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean* /forum/post/22064804
> 
> 
> Turns out the SSH was due to BHN changing my IP address and I run a restricted access to my servers for SSH. The servers still should have let me in if not for a DNS issue in verifying the res.bhn.net domains our IP addresses have. They currently are not set up correctly and fail verification when you try to get an IP address back from the .res.bhn.net address they assign us.
> 
> 
> I'm still finding issue with active FTP connections that worked fine yesterday, but no longer work correctly. I guess something else changed along with the IP address changed. At least I have work arounds for this with passive and SSL modes.



You get it all sorted out?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I'm just using passive and SSL now. Active FTP just stopped working and that hasn't changed. It's making part of the connection since I can see things in my transcript including the file list, but something is up with it finishing commands. The active connection just times out after the file list is delivered, while the passive finishes with a few more commands, causing it to display in my FTP GUI as expected. I'm thinking my new IP brings with it some new network rules / limitations that the previous IP didn't have on it's part of the network. I haven't tried a different FTP app yet since with the other modes it hasn't been all that important.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee* /forum/post/22076869
> 
> 
> is there actually anything in hd on fuel yet?



We will see in about a week.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice this morning.


This means we get it tomorrow (Thursday) unless it was earlier this month which I doubt.


Given how they announce things over a month in advance, we could get something as over a month puts us in the 3rd quarter (July-September) and we get something every quarter.


We are already getting the Pac-12 Network in August but with the Viacom deal complete, we could get TV Land HD and MTV 2 HD along with some SD MTV channels in our notice tomorrow.


It would be nice to have some pending HD channels after we get FUEL HD and NASA HD a week from today.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/22077145
> 
> 
> You have Lightning... he has std (40/5) vs (10/1) do you see where there might be a problem here



I thought that standard would be more than enough to play on xbox live? I was using standard and played on xbox live with the same friend just fine for years. I didn't think upgrading to lightning would negatively impact my gameplay when playing with others whose internet isn't as fast. Didn't think it worked that way.


Also, is there a way to tun off the the built-in wireless router in the ubee unit so that I can use my own router? I want to use my own since I prefer DD-WRT (firmware loaded on my netgear router) over the firmware the ubee uses.


----------



## jermg77

Whoa.... this thread is so long now with so many topics being discussed... I'll be quick... I have a SA8300HD that is so frustratingly slow that I am about ready to chuck into the middle to I4. I'm headed to my local BHN office soon to swap it. What box do I want?


thx!


-jerm!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I was able to swap an SA8300HDC for a Cisco 8742HDC, but you may not always be able to get that one. It is much faster. I'd try to get the 8742 since it has a 500 GB drive as well, and barring that there's the 8642 and 8640 which are comparable from what I understand.


Here's what they have:

http://support.brighthouse.com/Artic...al-Guide-5962/


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We have a legal notice this morning with HD and some big expiring agreements.


Let's start with the HD. My hunch was correct and our friend Kevin was dead on.


On or after *July 18, 2012*, we will get the following new channels delivered via the SDV system.


MTV Jams Channel 130

MTV Hits Channel 161

TV Land HD Channel 1281

MTV2 HD Channel 1302


We really got those Viacom Channels quickly and come July 18, we will have *201 HD Channels*

*On the month to month front.........*


CMT did not come off with the completion of the Viacom deal but Zee TV did. It could be a typo but I guess we will see in a month.


GOL TV is still also listed as expiring June 18, 2012


*Expiring on June 30, 2012*


Food Network

Tru TV (This is currently on month to month agreements but I guess they need to work on a new one)


and let the local propaganda start up............


WESH (NBC)

WKCF (CW)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22082874
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> We have a legal notice this morning with HD and some big expiring agreements.
> 
> 
> Let's start with the HD. My hunch was correct and our friend Kevin was dead on.
> 
> 
> On or after *July 18, 2012*, we will get the following new channels delivered via the SDV system.
> 
> 
> MTV Jams Channel 130
> 
> MTV Hits Channel 161
> 
> TV Land HD Channel 1281
> 
> MTV2 HD Channel 1302
> 
> 
> We really got those Viacom Channels quickly.
> 
> *On the month to month front.........*
> 
> 
> CMT and GAC did not come off but Zee TV did. It could be a typo but I guess we will see in a month.
> 
> 
> GOL TV is still also listed as expiring June 18, 2012
> 
> 
> *Expiring on June 30, 2012*
> 
> 
> Food Network
> 
> Tru TV (This is currently on month to month agreements but I guess they need to work on a new one)
> 
> 
> and let the local propaganda start up............
> 
> 
> WESH (NBC
> 
> WKCF (CW)



Well I guess this means that my legal notice might include TV Land HD and MTV2 HD next monday! I already have MTV Hits and MTV Jams.


Also it looks like Next Month TWC is going to almost finish rolling out ESPN Deportes HD as it is going to appear on TWC systems in: KY, OH, WI, NY, KS, MO, NE, PA, HI, NC, and SC. The only areas that will not have it are San Diego California, Barstow California, Yucca Valley, Desert Cities which I think will get it sometime soon and smaller systems with no SDV that have the SD version.


Also Sundance HD and AMC HD did not launch in Hawaii like they were supposed to but Oceanic TWC is now at 100 HD before adding ESPN Deportes HD with them adding the GAME 1 HD and GAME2 HD channels unannounced this spring at least from what I remember.


I am surprised that you guys are not getting with this update:

Nick 2

CMT Pure Country

VH1 Soul


My TWC system had gotten a lot of the MTV Networks digital suite between us having At&t Broadband and Comcast add them before TWC took us over we have:


Nick Jr.

Nicktoons

Teen Nick

Nick 2 (added in 2004)

Logo

MTV2

MTV Hits

MTV Jams (added in 2004)

Tr3s

VH1 Soul

CMT Pure Country


Also GAC is not part of MTV Networks it owned by Scripps who owns Food Network. The 750MHz TWC in an outlying county has it on expanded basic digital only while here it is a digital only channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I am a little surprised we did not get those SD channels as well. I do believe I only saw Hits and Jams mentioned in that thing you showed us but I could be wrong.


It is possible CMT was not part of those Viacom discussions. The other conglomerates have agreements expiring at different times. We will see.


Thanks for the info on GAC.


Hopefully, the people in Hawaii get AMC HD before "Breaking Bad" starts. With the addition of TV Land and MTV, Sundance is probably the most major thing on the deals that we do not have yet in HD.


Anyway, thanks for passing along that Viacom info and you nailed this addition update. They really got this announced quickly.


May you get some HD announced on Monday as you definitely deserve it.


----------



## HDOrlando

With today's announcement of TV Land HD and MTV2 HD along with the likely addition of the new Pac 12 Network HD in August, that will give us at least 3 HD channels for the 3rd quarter.


In the next quarter (July-September) that starts in a month, we will find out if we are getting NFL Network/RedZone HD this year. If that happens, it will likely be added the day of the agreement and we will find out about it in the press.


With HDNet becoming AXS.TV soon, we could see this in a notice given how their top priority is more carriage but outside of this, I think we are done with HD this quarter which is a shame as I would like Sundance HD.


On the month to month notices, I doubt anything gets pulled but would be livid if Tru TV ever did.


I am not worried about WESH or WKCF given that it is the summer season. They will try to use The Olympics to scare people but they are not going to pull it. Hopefully, they do not scare anyone over this.


Finally, props to Bright House for hitting the 200 mark (201) effective July 18. We are so spoiled HD wise.


----------



## Nayan

Nothing added that I would watch but it does up our HD count!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

We're pleased to announce that the Bright House TV App is now available for select iPhones and Android devices (with Ice Cream Sandwich (ICS)), as well as all three generations of Apple iPads. In addition to the new platform addition customers in Florida will enjoy their local channels.


The app, which allows viewers to watch live streaming television anywhere within their homes, is available for download to Bright House Networks customers at no additional charge.


The Bright House TV App is available on the following Android devices equipped with ICS (Ice Cream Sandwich):


Galaxy Nexus Mobile Device (phone), model #SCHI515msv

ASUS Eeepad Tablet, model #TF201

Motorola Xoom Tablet


Coming Soon: Samsung Galaxy Tablet, model #GT-P7510 (will be available after the Samsung ICS platform upgrade)


Bright House TV is also available on the following Apple devices:


iPad, iPad 2 or iPad 3 - The New iPad (already launched)

iPhone 3GS

iPhone 4

iPhone 4S


To utilize the Bright House TV App, Bright House Networks customers need to simply download the app from Apple's iTunes store or Google Play. Once the app is downloaded, viewers can access Bright House TV directly from their device's touchscreen by tapping the icon and entering their Bright House Networks My Services username and password.


The channels available for view on the mobile device are based on the channel lineup currently available with a customer's Bright House Networks TV service. In addition to having a select Android device or iPad, customers must have a High Speed Internet connection and a wireless router to use the Bright House TV App.


The app is available at no additional charge to Bright House Networks video customers.

--

~All truth goes through three phases. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as self-evident. - Arthur Schopenhauer ~


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan* /forum/post/22083364
> 
> 
> Nothing added that I would watch but it does up our HD count!



I doubt I'll watch either too but it ups the count.


Of all the things on the BHN/TWC carriage deals, if they just add Sundance HD, I'm happy.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just found out from Feb that Bakersfield is getting TV Land HD and MTV2 HD on July 1 a little ahead of us.


Hopefully, I can find someone in Michigan, Indiana and Birmingham that can find those notices.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22086544
> 
> 
> Just found out from Feb that Bakersfield is getting TV Land HD and MTV2 HD on July 1 a little ahead of us.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, I can find someone in Michigan, Indiana and Birmingham that can find those notices.



I went looking myself HDOrlando and found info for Indianapolis and they are getting the channels on July 1st as well. But no mention of MTV Hits or MTV Jams did Bakersfield get a notice about them being added?


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORK CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with BBC America, Cooking Channel, Country Music Television (CMT), Current TV, DIY, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, Game Show Network (GSN), Great American County (GAC), MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. As well, our agreements with Gol TV expires on June 18, 2012 and with Food Network and TruTV on June 30, 2012 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. Beginning on or after July 1, 2012, the following channels will launch on the SDV system: MTV2 HD(Digital Variety) Channel 835 TV Land HD(Standard) Channel 722 Beginning on or after July 1, 2012, the following channels will move within the SDV system: HBO2 (Premium Channel) moves to channel 202 HBO Signature(Premium Channel) moves to channel 200 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Where did you find this?


Bakersfield did not get those SD channels Hits and Jams) in their notice either.


----------



## toadfannc

So, the NFL Network is too expensive for TWC/BHN (approx $.75)? Yet, TWC wants to charge $3.95 per subscriber for their newly created LA sports networks.

http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/D...Media/TWC.aspx


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22086544
> 
> 
> Just found out from Feb that Bakersfield is getting TV Land HD and MTV2 HD on July 1 a little ahead of us.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, I can find someone in Michigan, Indiana and Birmingham that can find those notices.



The Michigan notice's text is the pretty much the same as what Kevin posted regarding the month-to-month details and the info re digital adapters and CableCards on a SDV systerm. The only difference is the local details:


"Beginning on or after June 5, 2012, the following channel will launch on the SDV system:


Fuel HD (Sports Pass Tier) Channel 656


Beginning on or after July 1, 2012, the following channels will launch on the SDV system:


MTV2 HD (Digital Variety) Channel 309

TV Land HD (Standard) Channel 264"


Hope this helps.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/22087265
> 
> 
> So, the NFL Network is too expensive for TWC/BHN (approx $.75)? Yet, TWC wants to charge $3.95 per subscriber for their newly created LA sports networks.
> 
> http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/D...Media/TWC.aspx



Yeah I read that yesterday







.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon* /forum/post/21860235
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems streaming Netflix at night on their Road Runner? Netflix streams only about 5-6Mbps on HD shows, and it keeps rebuffering, even when the PS3 is the only thing on, on the network.. YouTube is also having rebuffering problems again, on all my computers. But all speed tests show fine.



yes! it happens every night at our house. video speeds fall off considerably. I haven't gotten around to checking the download speeds, so I don't know if they are throttling video sites or everything is slow in general.


a co-worker has noticed the same thing at their house.


has anyone contacted bhn about this? I'd like more info before I call to complain.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz* /forum/post/22087286
> 
> 
> The Michigan notice's text is the pretty much the same as what Kevin posted regarding the month-to-month details and the info re digital adapters and CableCards on a SDV systerm. The only difference is the local details:
> 
> 
> "Beginning on or after June 5, 2012, the following channel will launch on the SDV system:
> 
> 
> Fuel HD (Sports Pass Tier) Channel 656
> 
> 
> Beginning on or after July 1, 2012, the following channels will launch on the SDV system:
> 
> 
> MTV2 HD (Digital Variety) Channel 309
> 
> TV Land HD (Standard) Channel 264"
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



yimitz,


Thanks for the info.


Did you get this from the paper or somewhere online? If so, where? Please let me know.


Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/22087265
> 
> 
> So, the NFL Network is too expensive for TWC/BHN (approx $.75)? Yet, TWC wants to charge $3.95 per subscriber for their newly created LA sports networks.
> 
> http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/D...Media/TWC.aspx



Well at least from the ones in the LA markets.


The customers in the big market pay an insane amount for those RSN's.


I hope NFL Network gets done this year.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22089566
> 
> 
> yimitz,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> Did you get this from the paper or somewhere online? If so, where? Please let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



From our local newspaper.


----------



## HDOrlando

Awesome!


It would be great to have a BHN customer from Michigan letting us know what they are getting there.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22090323
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> It would be great to have a BHN customer from Michigan letting us know what they are getting there.



Oh HDOrlando I got that indy stuff from the indy star newspaper website and did a classifieds search this is how I do all of the searches for changes.


my legal notice popped up on the TWC website early and it has some changes: KAZD HD to be added to basic cable HD channel *399*


bold= changes


before it was listed as TBA


Nothing about MTV2 HD or TV Land HD but I am thinking they won't be on the notice until the second June notice hopefully.


I am thinking TWC is going to the Viacom channels about 2 months out from the agreement with Viacom. I don't think Indy, Bakersfield, and Michigan are going to get the HD channels on July 1st probably closer to the time they launches in your area. I think it was just a heads up that the channels will be added in july and that they needed to get it out so they could do a 30 day notice as if they waited until june 30th they could not give 30 day notice to add them in July. Besides are they really going to add channels on a sunday? as July 1st is a sunday.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That's interesting.


I have never been able to find BHN Legal Notices in the Orlando Sentinel but good to know they can be found in the Indy Star.


I do not believe there has been a TWC notice with them yet but they might get them in July too as they announce stuff when the launch date is closer.


On the July 1, I definitely agree as Bakersfield was supposed to get Disney JR Hd before the launch which obviously was not going to happen. Sunday additions are rare. I recall we got Chiller a few years ago on Sunday but do not think those additions happen July 1.


BTW: Bakersfield added Fuel TV HD today so there should be no delay in it being added next Wednesday along with NASA TV HD.


----------



## Cpt_K

Can you please add beIN Sport to the want list? This sports channel will debut in August is being launched by Al Jazeera as their first foray into the US Sports Cable TV Market. They already have won the rights from GOL TV for La Liga which was the networks most popular league and from Fox Soccer they won the rights to Serie A and the French League which all 3 start league play in August. The Qatari outfit is expected to bid on the EPL who's rights are up after this coming season which starts in August. Also they could be a player for other American sports properties in the future due to the vast wealth of the Emir of Qatar given the world's reliance on petro.


It's no wonder why BH is letting it's deal w/GOL TV expire given that GOL is losing it's biggest sporting property. GOL still has the rights to leagues like the German, Brazilian, Argentinian, and Mexican 2nd division but those leagues don't carry the same ability to draw viewers like games that involve Barcelona and Real Madrid which are 2 of most popular sports teams in the World.


I'm a huge futbol fan and the idea of not being able to tune into every game that matters being played around the world like I have been able to do for the last 3 or 4 years sucks. It could take a long time for AJ to crack the US market given how many cable deals they have to hammer out. There is some speculation that Comcast/NBC might partner up w/AJ given that AJ needs to get into as many homes and possible and Comcast delivers that. AJ in return for getting space on Comcast's cable service could give up a handful of their bigger drawing games to NBC Sports Network and/or NBC. I really hope that I don't look back years from now as the last few years past as being the golden years of soccer on TV given that it was possible to watch every big game.


Here is a story about beIn Sports from Awful Announcing: awfulannouncing. com/2012-articles/may/al-jazeera-set-to-make-impact-in-battle-for-english-premier-league-television-rights.html


Here is a pretty good forum when it comes to soccer on TV talk that includes lots of posts about Al Jazeera entering the US: bigsoccer. com/community/forums/tv-satellite-radio.688


I'm not a spammer and this is my first post to the board so I wasn't able to post the links the proper way. Please add the www. and back space the com to the . so you can check out the links posted above.












Off the futbol topic I'm really happy that Brighthouse is adding Fuel in HD. I'm also a big MMA fan and Fuel broadcasts a ton of UFC programming. One of the best shows they do is the post UFC PPV wrap up show where people who didn't order the PPV can see the highlights of what happened on the card along with post fight interviews/analysis. I really wish that TWC/BH could get the NFL Network. I would be okay with having to pay a couple more dollars a month for the Sports Package that I already subscribe to so I could get the NFL Network and more of the regional sports networks from around the country. On NFL Sunday's only the Lions who are my team I pull for would take priority viewing over the Red Zone Channel.


----------



## sofast1

Lots of talk about the new guide being released very soon over in the navigator thread. Have any of you folks heard anything?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cpt_K* /forum/post/22091130
> 
> 
> Can you please add beIN Sport to the want list? This sports channel will debut in August is being launched by Al Jazeera as their first foray into the US Sports Cable TV Market. They already have won the rights from GOL TV for La Liga which was the networks most popular league and from Fox Soccer they won the rights to Serie A and the French League which all 3 start league play in August. The Qatari outfit is expected to bid on the EPL who's rights are up after this coming season which starts in August. Also they could be a player for other American sports properties in the future due to the vast wealth of the Emir of Qatar given the world's reliance on petro.
> 
> 
> It's no wonder why BH is letting it's deal w/GOL TV expire given that GOL is losing it's biggest sporting property. GOL still has the rights to leagues like the German, Brazilian, Argentinian, and Mexican 2nd division but those leagues don't carry the same ability to draw viewers like games that involve Barcelona and Real Madrid which are 2 of most popular sports teams in the World.
> 
> 
> I'm a huge futbol fan and the idea of not being able to tune into every game that matters being played around the world like I have been able to do for the last 3 or 4 years sucks. It could take a long time for AJ to crack the US market given how many cable deals they have to hammer out. There is some speculation that Comcast/NBC might partner up w/AJ given that AJ needs to get into as many homes and possible and Comcast delivers that. AJ in return for getting space on Comcast's cable service could give up a handful of their bigger drawing games to NBC Sports Network and/or NBC. I really hope that I don't look back years from now as the last few years past as being the golden years of soccer on TV given that it was possible to watch every big game.
> 
> 
> Here is a story about beIn Sports from Awful Announcing: awfulannouncing. com/2012-articles/may/al-jazeera-set-to-make-impact-in-battle-for-english-premier-league-television-rights.html
> 
> 
> Here is a pretty good forum when it comes to soccer on TV talk that includes lots of posts about Al Jazeera entering the US: bigsoccer. com/community/forums/tv-satellite-radio.688
> 
> 
> I'm not a spammer and this is my first post to the board so I wasn't able to post the links the proper way. Please add the www. and back space the com to the . so you can check out the links posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the futbol topic I'm really happy that Brighthouse is adding Fuel in HD. I'm also a big MMA fan and Fuel broadcasts a ton of UFC programming. One of the best shows they do is the post UFC PPV wrap up show where people who didn't order the PPV can see the highlights of what happened on the card along with post fight interviews/analysis. I really wish that TWC/BH could get the NFL Network. I would be okay with having to pay a couple more dollars a month for the Sports Package that I already subscribe to so I could get the NFL Network and more of the regional sports networks from around the country. On NFL Sunday's only the Lions who are my team I pull for would take priority viewing over the Red Zone Channel.



I don't think that Gol TV is going to be dropped a lot of contracts go down to the wire.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cpt_K* /forum/post/22091130
> 
> 
> Can you please add beIN Sport to the want list? This sports channel will debut in August is being launched by Al Jazeera as their first foray into the US Sports Cable TV Market. They already have won the rights from GOL TV for La Liga which was the networks most popular league and from Fox Soccer they won the rights to Serie A and the French League which all 3 start league play in August. The Qatari outfit is expected to bid on the EPL who's rights are up after this coming season which starts in August. Also they could be a player for other American sports properties in the future due to the vast wealth of the Emir of Qatar given the world's reliance on petro.
> 
> 
> It's no wonder why BH is letting it's deal w/GOL TV expire given that GOL is losing it's biggest sporting property. GOL still has the rights to leagues like the German, Brazilian, Argentinian, and Mexican 2nd division but those leagues don't carry the same ability to draw viewers like games that involve Barcelona and Real Madrid which are 2 of most popular sports teams in the World.
> 
> 
> I'm a huge futbol fan and the idea of not being able to tune into every game that matters being played around the world like I have been able to do for the last 3 or 4 years sucks. It could take a long time for AJ to crack the US market given how many cable deals they have to hammer out. There is some speculation that Comcast/NBC might partner up w/AJ given that AJ needs to get into as many homes and possible and Comcast delivers that. AJ in return for getting space on Comcast's cable service could give up a handful of their bigger drawing games to NBC Sports Network and/or NBC. I really hope that I don't look back years from now as the last few years past as being the golden years of soccer on TV given that it was possible to watch every big game.
> 
> 
> Here is a story about beIn Sports from Awful Announcing: awfulannouncing. com/2012-articles/may/al-jazeera-set-to-make-impact-in-battle-for-english-premier-league-television-rights.html
> 
> 
> Here is a pretty good forum when it comes to soccer on TV talk that includes lots of posts about Al Jazeera entering the US: bigsoccer. com/community/forums/tv-satellite-radio.688
> 
> 
> I'm not a spammer and this is my first post to the board so I wasn't able to post the links the proper way. Please add the www. and back space the com to the . so you can check out the links posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the futbol topic I'm really happy that Brighthouse is adding Fuel in HD. I'm also a big MMA fan and Fuel broadcasts a ton of UFC programming. One of the best shows they do is the post UFC PPV wrap up show where people who didn't order the PPV can see the highlights of what happened on the card along with post fight interviews/analysis. I really wish that TWC/BH could get the NFL Network. I would be okay with having to pay a couple more dollars a month for the Sports Package that I already subscribe to so I could get the NFL Network and more of the regional sports networks from around the country. On NFL Sunday's only the Lions who are my team I pull for would take priority viewing over the Red Zone Channel.



Can you please provide me a link to channel information?


I'll put it on the rumored to be launching soon list.


A lot of channels with expiring agreements go on month to month deals and stay on there for a few years. GOL TV is not going anywhere.


I think NFL Network is a real possibility in late August or September.We will see if it happens.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22093195
> 
> 
> Can you please provide me a link to channel information?
> 
> 
> I'll put it on the rumored to be launching soon list.
> 
> 
> A lot of channels with expiring agreements go on month to month deals and stay on there for a few years. GOL TV is not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> I think NFL Network is a real possibility in late August or September.We will see if it happens.



Here is the story by Mike Reynolds from Multichannel News announcing the launch of beIN Sport from 5/17: http://www.multichannel.com/article/...his_August.php 




Al Jazeera to Kick Off Pair of Soccer Channels in U.S. this August

With Rights From Top Spanish, Italian and French Leagues, beIn Sports Eyes Distribution Pacts

Mike Reynolds -- Multichannel News, 5/17/2012 3:58:19 PM


There will be a new pair of soccer networks kicking it around for Stateside distribution and viewers this summer.

Available in both English and Spanish, beIn Sport is part of the multiplatform sports services launching across Europe and the Middle East by Al Jazeera Sports this summer.


The services, eyeing an August 1 launch, will present a host of top-flight international soccer fare, including Spain's top circuit La Liga, France's premier division, La Ligue Un (English-only), Italy's Serie A, the Copa America tournament, and South American World Cup qualifiers ahead of FIFA's 2014 tournament in Brazil.

beIn Sport has contracted with Miami-headquartered Imagina US to handle distribution and provide technical support in this country.

All told, the services are slated to present more than 1300 live soccer matches annually via linear and online platforms to authenticated viewers.

"We are very proud to bring to the American community a new way of watching sports, a better way, where all platforms come together to provide a truly customized and totally unprecedented depth of interactive experience to the viewer," said Yousef Al Obaidli, managing director of beIN Sport in a statement. " We are working together with Imagina US as our partner, and we are already in the last stages of negotiation with different providers having secured two major deals so far that will bring the channel to subscribers homes on August 1.

In an interview, Antonio Briceño, vice president of affiliate sales for Imagina US, said: "We don't expect to have 100% distribution at launch, but we will reach enough homes at launch to satisfy the business plan." He expects beIN Sport to gain further distribution over time.

Although he would not identify the providers that beIn Sport was in advanced carriage talks, Briceño insisted that the matches would be available to U.S. soccer fans this upcoming season. "You may have to switch providers," he noted.

The rights the networks have secured come from a trio of U.S. soccer proponents. La Liga and Spain's flanking Copa del Rey tournament have been televised by GolTV, since 2003; the quadrennial Copa America tournament, the South American equivalent of the Euro championship, was televised by Univision during its most recent iteration in 2011; and Fox Soccer and primarily premium service Fox Soccer Plus have been the domestic home to France's La Ligue Un, while those services and Fox Deportes have aired Serie A action.

At presstime, officials at Gol TV, Univision and Fox Soccer, who were in Munich for Saturday's UEFA Champions League final between Chelsea and Bayern Munich, were all unavailable for comment.

Although beIn Sport won't officially launch until August, the service will begin providing feeds in June, showcasing the South American World Cup qualifiers. Briceño said Imagina US was nearing deals for residential pay-per-view distributions for the matches scheduled on June 2 and June 9.

Briceño deferred questions about why the matches were not being incorporated as part of programming on Al Jazeera English, or whether beIn Sports will participate in the rights auction for England's Barclays Premiere League, which is expected to take place late this summer or in the fall, to Al Obaidli, who was not available at presstime. Al Jazeera English only has managed to gain limited distribution in the U.S.

As of right now, Briceño said beIn Sport has no plans to sublicense the rights it has obtained in the U.S. whatsoever. Under GolTV's expiring La Liga contract, it sublicensed some match rights to ESPN2, ESPN Deportes and broadband service ESPN3.com. Through a pact with Fox Sports International, Fox Soccer holds the rights to BPL through the end of the 2012-13 season, with some of those matches sublicensed to ESPN2.


In France on June 1, beIn Sport will launch a pair of channels, fueled by rights to La Ligue Un, next month's Euro championship and the Champions League.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120* /forum/post/22092590
> 
> 
> I don't think that Gol TV is going to be dropped a lot of contracts go down to the wire.



I hope that you're right that GOLTV and TWC/BH can come to a deal. I wonder if GOLTV's subscriber fee is going to go down since they lost the their biggest biggest property in La Liga which featured Real Madrid and Barcelona which are 2 of the most popular sports teams in the world. GOLTV also lost the Europa League rights to games to Fox Soccer starting in August.


GOLTV's lead commentary team in Phil Schoen and Ray Hudson look to be heading across town in Miami to work in the old GOLTV studio for Al Jazeeara. Phil Schoen already announced that he left GOLTV a couple of weeks ago and SI's lead soccer writer Grant Wahl tweeted earlier this week that Ray is expected to join Phil at the new upstart. Phil Schoen in my opinion is the best American soccer play by play guy out there and his partner Ray Hudson over the past year or two has gotten pretty popular w/the American Sports Blogosphere because of his over the top commentary.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/22091276
> 
> 
> Lots of talk about the new guide being released very soon over in the navigator thread. Have any of you folks heard anything?



I haven't seen anything on this forum about new guide software. What's the story? Sounds like it would be a big update.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme* /forum/post/22095041
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything on this forum about new guide software. What's the story? Sounds like it would be a big update.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&goto=newpost


----------



## HDOrlando

Cpt_K,


I added it to "Rumored to Be Launching".


----------



## HDOrlando

This is kinda HD related.


Our CBS Affiliate WKMG Local 6 has finally started broadcasting their local news in HD.


I flipped over for a quick peak to confirm as I never watch the local stuff outside of 13.


While I'll never watch, it is the end of a black eye locally to us here.


Now, we just need Telemundo to go OTA HD here to be all caught up locally HD wise.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando* /forum/post/22097230
> 
> 
> This is kinda HD related.
> 
> 
> Our CBS Affiliate WKMG Local 6 has finally started broadcasting their local news in HD.
> 
> 
> I flipped over for a quick peak to confirm as I never watch the local stuff outside of 13.
> 
> 
> While I'll never watch, it is the end of a black eye locally to us here.
> 
> 
> Now, we just need Telemundo to go OTA HD here to be all caught up locally HD wise.



The legal notices for TWC are going to becoming each day this week for all the systems due to the way the 1st of the month fell this month.


Today's legal notices had:


WGN America is going to be dropped in select texas systems:

Austin SD only no HD version available

Corpus Christi SD only no HD version available

Wichita Falls SD and HD

other areas will probably lose it as well that have it in SD except for North Texas, Greenville, and San Antonio which did not get a notice about the channel being removed. So I am still going to have the channel still.


KDF TV Corpus Christi is now a digital only channel since TWC restored it.


TWC North Texas and Greenville are getting KAZD HD on channel 399


Oceanic TWC is getting:

HUB HD, Bloomberg HD, HBO Signature HD, Showtime Showcase HD and MoreMax HD.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1* /forum/post/22091276
> 
> 
> Lots of talk about the new guide being released very soon over in the navigator thread. Have any of you folks heard anything?



Negative... it won't be for a while.. sorry


----------



## HDOrlando

Sounds good on the notices.


BHN Bakersfield does not have WGN America at all. Even though WGN is not on the month to months, a new deal is probably going to be needed here soon.


Please keep us posted on those notices Kevin.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert* /forum/post/22100446
> 
> 
> Negative... it won't be for a while.. sorry



Bummer. A New York poster in the Navigator thread said they're getting it Tues. night.

On the other hand,it might be best for us to let them get it first.









Any idea why IFCHD is on both 1363 and 1384?


----------



## HDOrlando

It's 5 AM and AVSForum is back up.


It looks like BHN's new HD Channels are up a little bit earlier in the day (They had been popping up around 9-10 AM or so) than we have seen lately.


Fuel TV HD Channel 1136

NASA HD Channel 1230


This now puts us at 199 HD Channels.


----------



## kevin120

TWC Notices for June 5th and 6th 2012


Tuesday Notices:


Socal is getting ESPN Deportes HD soon except in areas that do not have SDV which have also not gotten MLB Strike Zone HD.


Wednesday Notices:


NYC is getting:


on or after june 30th:

Aspire TV SD and HD (magic johnson's new channel)


on or after july 8th:

Star India Plus

Star India One

Star India Gold

Star India News


Carolinas:

*on or after july 31st:

MTV2 HD

TV Land HD

MTV Hits (systems that don't already carry the channel)

MTV Jams (all carolina systems)
*


----------



## HDOrlando

I feel bad for those systems. It keeps them behind.


Aspire TV is a new one for TWC and I've updated the list to include it.


While it could be a possibility in the 3rd quarter for BHN, I think it becomes a more stronger one for the 4th quarter especially if a Starz deal is not done.


Nice to see TV Land HD and MTV2 HD get announced for TWC. I figured it would be a little later since they announce stuff closer to launch date as BHN Orlando announces most stuff over a month in advance.


Please keep the updates coming Kevin. Thanks!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14670#post_22102100
> 
> 
> I feel bad for those systems. It keeps them behind.
> 
> Aspire TV is a new one for TWC and I've updated the list to include it.
> 
> While it could be a possibility in the 3rd quarter for BHN, I think it becomes a more stronger one for the 4th quarter especially if a Starz deal is not done.
> 
> Nice to see TV Land HD and MTV2 HD get announced for TWC. I figured it would be a little later since they announce stuff closer to launch date as BHN Orlando announces most stuff over a month in advance.
> 
> Please keep the updates coming Kevin. Thanks!



The LA systems without MLB Strike Zone HD are not that bad off! they are 750MHz systems with all of the expanded basic channels digital only. They only have about 31 or analogs in those systems with the highest QAM carrier at 118 759MHz so they are not hurting they have these HD channels:


Compton 750MHz TWC LA system with no expanded basic analogs and no SDV channels:

392 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater

394 Fox Soccer Channel HD

395 FOX Soccer Plus HD

396 GOL TV

397 Galavision HD

398 HBO Latino HD (West)

399 KFTR HD (Telefutura)

400 KMEX HD (Univision)

401 KVEA Telemundo

402 KCBS HD (CBS)

404 KNBC HD (NBC)

405 KTLA HD (CW)

406 KDOC HD (ind)

407 KABC HD (ABC)

408 KOCE HD (PBS)

409 KCAL HD (Ind)

410 KPXN HD (ION)

411 KTTV HD (FOX)

412 KCET HD (IND)

413 KCOP HD (myNetworkTV)

414 Palladia HD

415 TNT HD

416 Velocity

417 TBS in HD

418 Discovery Channel HD

419 Universal HD

420 Smithsonian Channel HD

421 Crime & Investigation Network HD

422 MGM HD

423 The Golf Channel HD

424 ESPN HD

425 ESPN2 HD

426 ESPNews HD

427 HBO HD

428 Showtime HD

429 Starz HD

430 Cinemax HD

432 CNN HD

433 HGTV HD

434 Food Network HD

435 Disney Channel HD

436 ABC Family HD

437 TLC HD

438 A&E HD

439 History HD

440 National Geographic HD

441 USA HD

442 Bravo HD

443 Sci Fi HD

444 CNBC HD+

445 KABC DT2 Live Well HD

446 MSNBC HD

447 HLN HD

448 BBC America HD

449 Investigation Discovery HD

450 Lifetime HD

451 Animal Planet HD

452 Travel Channel HD

453 Destination America HD

454 The Weather Channel HD

455 H2 HD

456 FX HD

457 BIO HD

458 WGN America HD

459 Nick HD

460 Science HD

461 Toon Disney HD

462 Cartoon Network HD

463 FOX Sports West HD

464 PRIME TICKET HD

465 Fox News HD

466 Fox Business Network HD

467 ESPNU HD

468 SPEED HD

469 NBC Sports Network HD

470 MLB Network HD

471 NHL Network HD

472 NBA TV HD

473 The Tennis Channel HD

474 CBS Sports Network HD

475 LMN HD

476 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

477 Hallmark Channel HD

478 TCM HD

479 AMC HD

480 Independent Film Channel

481 HBO HD (East)

482 Cinemax HD (East)

483 Showtime HD (East)

484 The Movie Channel HD

485 Starz HD (East)

486 We TV HD

487 E! HD

488 Style HD

489 HSN HD

490 QVC HD

491 VH1 HD

492 CMT HD

493 MTV HD

494 Fuse HD

495 G4 HD

496 Spike HD

497 Comedy Central HD

498 TV One HD

499 Outdoor Channel HD

500 BET HD

700 3DTV Special Events

705 ESPN 3D

731 TEAM HD

732 GAME HD

733 GAME2 HD

797 HDPPV


I believe they will probably get more HD channels when the limited basic channels are dropped from analog or SDV is activated which has yet to happen.


I am going to assume these will be the missing channels soon in the 750MHz LA areas:

MLB Strike Zone HD

ESPN Deportes HD

MTV2 HD (once it is announced)

TV Land HD (once it is announced)


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14670#post_22087555
> 
> 
> 
> yes! it happens every night at our house. video speeds fall off considerably. I haven't gotten around to checking the download speeds, so I don't know if they are throttling video sites or everything is slow in general.
> 
> 
> 
> a co-worker has noticed the same thing at their house.
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone contacted bhn about this? I'd like more info before I call to complain.



Please get with me via PM and I will check your equipment and arrange for a tech if needed


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is not too bad.


Please keep those notices coming.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22105992
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> That is not too bad.
> 
> Please keep those notices coming.



nothing exciting today or yesterday in the legal notices:


Gunnison Colorado has no changes planned.


San Diego, Desert Cities, Yucca Valley, Barstow are getting ESPN Deportes HD on or about June 27th which seems like a popular date in which a lot of TWC systems are getting the channel.


I am going to assume that come next friday or the following monday we will start to see MTV2 HD and TV Land HD notices for TWC expand to other cities especially NYC which will probably get the channel on July 31st like the carolinas. I am going to go on a limb and say that just maybe Texas is going to get MTV2 HD and TV Land HD on July 31st as well because that it is a tuesday which is a day that we usually get channels. I know that they will probably put out the Texas notice come june 18th due to needing a 30 day notice for july 31st.


My system did get 4 channels yesterday but they were shopping channels:


Shop Zeal 2 (Liquidation Channel)

Shop Zeal 3 (Gem Shopping Network)

Shop Zeal 4 (Leased infomercial channel)

Shop Zeal 5 (Leased infomercial channel)


All four of the channels are SDV do you guys have the shop zeal suite of channels?


----------



## Maya68

With this link, I can get to the last page of posts for the thread. Does anyone know how to get the page to scroll to the first new post?
http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#last_post


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We do not have those shopping networks.


I think the reason TV Land HD and MTV2 HD have not been on more notices is because TWC announces it a lot closer to the actual launch.


BHN announces over a month in advance but I definitely see TWC-NYC getting them in July.


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22113789
> 
> 
> With this link, I can get to the last page of posts for the thread. Does anyone know how to get the page to scroll to the first new post?
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#last_post



There is "n unread posts" button at the end just after post a reply and before the reply box. Click that it goes to the last unread post.


Jim


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22113789
> 
> 
> With this link, I can get to the last page of posts for the thread. Does anyone know how to get the page to scroll to the first new post?
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#last_post


 http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/384294


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22116120
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/384294



Thank you!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Be Advised, My DVR clock is running 30 seconds early again causing recordings to cut off early like the last time.


Check and see if you're seeing a similar issue.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22116335
> 
> 
> Be Advised, My DVR clock is running 30 seconds early again causing recordings to cut off early like the last time.
> 
> Check and see if you're seeing a similar issue.


I am. Is there a setting to fix this or can only BH fix this?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

BHN needs to fix. I sent an email to BHNtechXpert and their support form on their site.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22116335
> 
> 
> Be Advised, My DVR clock is running 30 seconds early again causing recordings to cut off early like the last time.
> 
> Check and see if you're seeing a similar issue.



I have been seeing that issue for a while. It may be more than 30 seconds for me though.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22116546
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seeing that issue for a while. It may be more than 30 seconds for me though.



Technically it's closer to about 33 seconds for me (I know not a huge difference). It's maybe been going on for a couple of days at least here.


I just got a response from Gary (BHNtechXpert) clarifying my location, so he's looking into it.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando


I am seeing a problem that could pop up soon on my system!


We are running out room for more channels for Sports in the digital area as right now there are only two slots still available in SD range in 100s for digital sports nets I am going to assume that PAC12 is going get one of slots and that leaves one more which means no room for NFL Network and Red Zone in SD in sports range unless they move those new shop zeal channels to the 140s channel range.


Also I am going to assume that TWC is going to be adding the PAC12 network in Gunnison and Telluride colorado on analog and in HD as those system are in PAC12 territory with the university of colorado in the PAC12. Lets see how that goes! That will show if they are really hurting for bandwidth in Telluride which I am going to assume is at least 750MHz since they have a lot HD without SDV 46 HD channels to be exact. Also the Gunnison and Telluride areas got a speed boost on their internet to 20/2 for turbo and 10/1 for standard so I bet they are upgraded systems if they are offering those types of speeds.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700_50#post_22116335
> 
> 
> Be Advised, My DVR clock is running 30 seconds early again causing recordings to cut off early like the last time.
> 
> 
> Check and see if you're seeing a similar issue.



Same issue in 32837


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,: It's possible they put RedZone in a Special Events Section too. Were out of room in the SD Digital sports section (Most of 100-118) so they started putting stuff in the 180's and 190's a while ago. I wish they would realign a bit to keep the sports in the same section even though I hardly use my SD area anymore.


Everyone: Clock is fast on mine too but Gary (BHNTechExpert) is on vacation. The clock is annoying. Chris Berry (BHnInsider) is handling his duties while Gary is away.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22117049
> 
> 
> Everyone: Clock is fast on mine too but Gary (BHNTechExpert) is on vacation. The clock is annoying. Chris Berry (BHnInsider) is handling his duties while Gary is away.



He's on vacation, yes, but he still replied and I assume passed it on, so we should be good. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to fix.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22116335
> 
> 
> Be Advised, My DVR clock is running 30 seconds early again causing recordings to cut off early like the last time.
> 
> Check and see if you're seeing a similar issue.



Same issue in 32825 area..


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22116584
> 
> 
> Technically it's closer to about 33 seconds for me (I know not a huge difference). It's maybe been going on for a couple of days at least here.
> 
> I just got a response from Gary (BHNtechXpert) clarifying my location, so he's looking into it.



Add me to the list then, I am in 32825.


----------



## HDOrlando

I do not think it will be that long either.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Clock problem is now resolved.


----------



## HDOrlando

Seems that way.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/485194-Exclusive_Fox_Owned_Stations_Partner_With_AccuWeather.php Orlando is one of them


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22127919
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/485194-Exclusive_Fox_Owned_Stations_Partner_With_AccuWeather.php Orlando is one of them



So are they adding another channel or are they using channel 35? I can say I would not shed a tear if they got rid of 35







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nope.


They are adding a Sub channel.


----------



## Nayan

Another HD channel? I like it!


Okay, I have a question about the BH TV app. I am looking at getting a tablet, specifically the Samsung Galaxy 2. IPads are way out of my price range







. Will the app work on this one? It does run ICS but the reviews say it won't work on a rooted one, whatever that means.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think it will be a sub channel like Weather Plus and not in HD.


----------



## mgsports

Yes it will be a whole new channel but doesn't say where on BHN Orlando/Tampa Bay and Comcast Orlando.


----------



## HDOrlando

Likely in our 400's.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22128892
> 
> 
> Another HD channel? I like it!
> 
> Okay, I have a question about the BH TV app. I am looking at getting a tablet, specifically the Samsung Galaxy 2. IPads are way out of my price range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will the app work on this one? It does run ICS but the reviews say it won't work on a rooted one, whatever that means.



You should be OK with it if it runs Ice Cream Sandwich. Rooting means opening up access to the administrator account on the operating system. In UNIX-based systems, like Android, this account is called "root". Unless you REALLY want to customize your tablet in very specific ways, you should not consider rooting. It takes away the safety net that a locked root account provides. I rooted my phone, mostly out of curiosity, but it is a risk I was willing to take because I am what you would call "an expert" LOL!


----------



## Nayan

Ah okay I gotcha! I don't plan on doing that to mine so I should be good. It'll be here later today so as soon as I load the app I'll give a report







.


----------



## Maya68

Cool! I have the iPad and the app works great on it. I dont have a TV in the kitchen so I use the app there the most.


----------



## Nayan

I got my tablet, loaded the app and it works perfectly! I am thrilled with it and plan on using it quite often







.


----------



## Sgooter

Is the BHN TV tablet app strictly for use at home or can it be used elsewhere, such as while I'm in Colorado, to access the available BHN channels?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22133600
> 
> 
> Is the BHN TV tablet app strictly for use at home or can it be used elsewhere, such as while I'm in Colorado, to access the available BHN channels?



I would assume only at home in brighthouse territories.


I wonder if I took my laptop and accessed the TWC TV app in say Gunnison Colorado behind a TWC modem if my channels would work if I used my password and username or just what the person who has the account there has?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22133600
> 
> 
> Is the BHN TV tablet app strictly for use at home or can it be used elsewhere, such as while I'm in Colorado, to access the available BHN channels?



I think it is actually tied to your internet service so you can only use it as far as your wifi will reach.


----------



## Nayan

I'm not sure. I'm going to be out and about tomorrow and I'll have it with me so when I'm at a BH hotspot for Wi-Fi I'll give it a go and see what happens. I really like it though as you get a huge amount of channels. The only downside, and I think it's cause I'm getting older







, is the channel labels themselves are small and hard to read. They aren't quite in alphabetical order, or together, like on the regular lineup on TV. History and H2 are a few channels apart. Besides that small annoyance, it's a great little app.


----------



## allowiches

Uggh. Nothing recorded last night. Log says channel not available. Which is bull becuase I saw those channels on the other TV. First time since BHN rewired my house a couple of months ago. Am I wrong to expect my service that I pay over $200 per month to work properly? So now I have to find the sows on a torrent site, download them, convert them, and burn to a DVD.


----------



## heyitsme

Is it just me or is the new AVSForums design a real pain in the butt. Replying to posts from the Web UI seems to be borked.


(Update) seems to be working now, but before it was giving a popup that didnt have the reply stuff in it. Also the email digest's seem different.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14670#post_22087555
> 
> 
> 
> yes! it happens every night at our house. video speeds fall off considerably. I haven't gotten around to checking the download speeds, so I don't know if they are throttling video sites or everything is slow in general.
> 
> 
> 
> a co-worker has noticed the same thing at their house.
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone contacted bhn about this? I'd like more info before I call to complain.



Try adding OpenDNS to your router. I was having that problem a lot until I switched away from the BH DNS.


----------



## George903

My Samsung 3272 has missed several recordings since the weekend. The log shows "program not available" twice and "The set-top box was unable to record these programs (20)." four times.


When I noticed it not recording on Thursday, I changed to the channel that should have been recording and brought up the guide which showed that it should be recording. The box then froze, except that it could be turned on and off. Each turn on brought up the frozen screen with the guide. A reboot was needed to fix it.


----------



## the64gto

On occasion, I can be watching a program and "program not available" will flash on the screen for 1-2 seconds and the program continues!


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22135770
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is the new AVSForums design a real pain in the butt. Replying to posts from the Web UI seems to be borked.
> 
> (Update) seems to be working now, but before it was giving a popup that didnt have the reply stuff in it. Also the email digest's seem different.



I like the new design and it did not take too long for me to get used too but it varies for people.


The important thing is we are all here together.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14700#post_22116335
> 
> 
> Be Advised, My DVR clock is running 30 seconds early again causing recordings to cut off early like the last time.
> 
> Check and see if you're seeing a similar issue.



As we discussed this issue has been resolved


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22133600
> 
> 
> Is the BHN TV tablet app strictly for use at home or can it be used elsewhere, such as while I'm in Colorado, to access the available BHN channels?



BHTV will only work within your home or the reach of your personal wifi.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22137612
> 
> 
> BHTV will only work within your home or the reach of your personal wifi.





then what is the point of having the app if you can't use it outside your home?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22137945
> 
> 
> then what is the point of having the app if you can't use it outside your home?



That's what I said...


----------



## Nayan

For me, it's like having a small portable HDTV. I can take it outside and watch while I grill, I can lounge in the tub, I can use it in the kitchen. You can't take it with you but it does have plenty of uses around my place.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22137612
> 
> 
> BHTV will only work within your home or the reach of your personal wifi.


Thank you for the factual clarification.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22138043
> 
> 
> That's what I said...



Considering the limited realm of usage for this app, one might question the wisdom of BHN's financial decision to produce the full-blown TV advertisement marketing this free app.


----------



## Nayan

It is limited, but like I stated above it does have some practical uses. I was reading somewhere that it's not BH's fault it can't be used elsewhere but the content owners. I imagine in the future we'll be allowed to view it anywhere, but for right now it's tied to your home.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I definitely agree and think that is not far away.


Imagine being able to take the best HD lineup anywhere.










Speaking of HD, Pac 12 Network should be announced for August 15 in our ext notice coming in under 2 weeks. I doubt we get anything else but if we do, it's a bonus.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22138142
> 
> 
> Considering the limited realm of usage for this app, one might question the wisdom of BHN's financial decision to produce the full-blown TV advertisement marketing this free app.



I absolutely agree. The only room in our house that does not have a TV is the kitchen so that is the only place I really use it. You would think you would at least be able to use it on BHN hotspots. I would have loved to be at the meeting where they decided to handicap the app. It is such a surprisingly good app that it is a shame it can't be used everywhere. It would be extremely nice to have while I sit for 3 hours at my son's football practices. Or on business travel. Or on vacation. Or for those with little ones, having Nick in the car to entertain them while you sit in traffic. Would this not increase viewership and would not people want to switch to BHN if this was available??? Ah, what do I know?


----------



## ddeloach

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE DAD'S OUT THERE!!


----------



## FloridaShark

Speaking of apps, the AVS Forum iOS app no longer works since the change. I've read that it is no longer supported and there are no plans to have a new one. I used this app all the time and will

miss it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22138398
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> I definitely agree and think that is not far away.
> 
> Imagine being able to take the best HD lineup anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of HD, Pac 12 Network should be announced for August 15 in our ext notice coming in under 2 weeks. I doubt we get anything else but if we do, it's a bonus.



Speaking of PAC-12 Network it has been announced for Texas systems to be added!


Channel# for PAC 12 Network


Beaumont, Corpus Christi, El Paso, Kerrville, Rio Grande Valley, Laredo, Wichita Falls, :

327 PAC-12 Network SD

HD version not being added as of yet or has not been anounced


Austin:

428 PAC-12 Network SD

1696 PAC-12 Network HD


Waco:

428 PAC-12 Network SD

1696 PAC-12 Network HD


Dallas:

196 PAC 12 Network SD

808 PAC-12 Network HD


Some other changes for TWC:


Centric being added to Austin/Waco systems:

Channel 113 (Waco)

Channel 569 (Austin)


Greenville Texas is finally getting:

Nicktoons on channel 123 to digital basic

Logo on channel 151 to digital basic

MTV Hits on channel 290 to digital plus


other changes for Greenville


KFWD IND (rumored to become the mundofox affiliate) is being added to basic channel 22 the HD version has already been available on channel 742. (weird that the HD version was carried but not the SD version)

KAZD HD is being added to channel 722

Greenville is not getting PAC-12 Network as they do not have a sports tier


No MTV2 HD or TV Land HD announced this round for Texas maybe they are waiting on adding the channels as some areas of Texas in the process of adding more SDV QAMs to the SDV pools in each service group.


Looks like Texas beat you guys in getting PAC12 announced!







just kidding.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will definitely get Pac-12 Network announced in our notice at the end of next week.


Nice to see Texas finally get those SD channels and see how fortunate we are that BHN is ahead of TWC on some things like getting TVLand and MTV2 in HD before a lot of TWC systems.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloridaShark*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22142315
> 
> 
> Speaking of apps, the AVS Forum iOS app no longer works since the change. I've read that it is no longer supported and there are no plans to have a new one. I used this app all the time and will
> 
> miss it.



They are reportedly going to enable Tapatalk support.


Universal: ​
iPad Only: ​


----------



## hdtvfan2005


There are plans for a mobile HTML5 version that will fully support this site and is designed with power users in mind.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22143974
> 
> 
> We will definitely get Pac-12 Network announced in our notice at the end of next week.
> 
> Nice to see Texas finally get those SD channels and see how fortunate we are that BHN is ahead of TWC on some things like getting TVLand and MTV2 in HD before a lot of TWC systems.



Possible bad news for MTV2 HD and TV Land HD there could be a delay in them being added!


Systems in Texas and NY have announced for Viacom channels to be added but no where in sight is TV Land HD or MTV2 HD announced:


Austin/Waco Texas:

Centric


Greenville Texas:

MTV Hits

Logo

Nicktoons


Albany NY:

MTV Hits

Nicktoons


so there is a chance that there is a delay.


I would assume if NYC is getting MTV2 HD and TV Land HD that Albany would get it as well.


HDOrlando do you think that this assumption is possibly true?


----------



## PeterLewis

Any word if BHN will be getting the new touhed up gui like Time Warner?

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/14/time-warner-cable-guide-update-cloud-vod/


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I would assume NYC gets it before Albany.


PeterLewis: I read somewhere no.


Gary (BHNTechExpert) would be the person to ask. It looks nicer though.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

I am back from vacation... let me know if I missed anything please...it will take me a day or two to go through your posts and reach out to you. And yes that pic is me while on vacation...gonna flip the avatar around a bit every few weeks


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22133600
> 
> 
> Is the BHN TV tablet app strictly for use at home or can it be used elsewhere, such as while I'm in Colorado, to access the available BHN channels?



The BHTV app may only be used while on your home network.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22145924
> 
> 
> Any word if BHN will be getting the new touhed up gui like Time Warner?
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/14/time-warner-cable-guide-update-cloud-vod/



No status on this yet. I will advise as things change....


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14670#post_22092590
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that Gol TV is going to be dropped a lot of contracts go down to the wire.



It's 6/19 which is a day after 6/18 when the contract w/GOLTV and Brighthouse was to expire and the channel is still on the air in Tampa. Should I take this that they signed a new deal or agreed to keep negotiating w/each other to hammer out a deal?


Is GOL TV still on the air elsewhere or has it disappeared for anyone?


----------



## HDOrlando

Cpt_K,


They either got a new deal or entered into a month to month agreement until a new deal can be reached.


We should find out in our Legal Notice at the end of next week.


A lot of times channels will stay on month to month agreements for years and hardly anything gets pulled with HDNet/HDNet Movies (Independent channels and Fuse (For about46 days due to the MSG dispute in NYC) the only exceptions over the last 3 years.


The Weather Channel was on them three years and this held us up in terms of getting Weather Channel HD.


Given how GOL TV just lost the rights to that league, they do not have a lot of leverage to pull anything so I would not worry about it being pulled.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando the legal notices for most of the east division systems are in:


MTV2 HD and TV Land HD announced for Maine, Charlotte, Buffalo, Rochester, and NYC for July 31st.


Charlotte, Greensboro has Aspire announced to be added on July 31st in SD and HD.


NYC has delayed the HD launch of Aspire to TBD.


PAC12 Network SD and HD announced for all North Carolina areas except Charlotte.


I have a feeling that TWC might spring MTV2 HD and TV Land HD on the next legal notice for Texas in July as they sometimes don't give a 30 day notice for adds but that is very rarely. I believe this might be a time they do it though like the time we got 20 HD channels back in November of last year they had them in the first november legal notice run and they were all added by the end of the month less than 30 days later except for GSN HD which has yet to be added. They did the same with MLB Strike Zone HD no legal notice until after it was added.


Usually when the northeast division gets HD channels at the same time Albany is included so maybe they forgot to add MTV2 HD and TV Land HD to their legal notice as well as the Texas notices?


----------



## HDOrlando

I do expect both TVLand HD and MTV2 HD to be rolled out on many systems. You'll probably see it by the 4th quarter and you guys get more notices than us so that could be it too.


What is interesting is Aspire is announced for what seems to be the #2 division for TWC even ahead of Southern Cal.


Could be a possibility for BHN.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22150999
> 
> 
> I do expect both TVLand HD and MTV2 HD to be rolled out on many systems. You'll probably see it by the 4th quarter and you guys get more notices than us so that could be it too.
> 
> What is interesting is Aspire is announced for what seems to be the #2 division for TWC even ahead of Southern Cal.
> 
> Could be a possibility for BHN.



Oh I got even better news!


Seems that these are possible to come to fruition:


Nicktoons HD

Logo HD

Centric HD


as the Legal notice for Syracuse NY is listing these to be added.



Other Legals

Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renew-als or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future where these services are offered: WGMU WPTZ /WPTZ DT2/WPTZ HD WSTM/WSTM HD /WSTM DT3 WSTQ American Life/You Too TV BBC America/BBC America HD Cooking Channel/Cooking Channel HD Current DIY /DIY HD FOOD TV FOX NEWS GAC GOL TV GSN IndiePlex Movie Plex NHL/NHL HD/NHL Center Ice RetroPlex Tru TV/Tru TV HD Encore/Encore HD /Encore Action/Encore Love/Encore Drama /Encore Mystery /Encore WAM/Encore Westerns Starz/Starz HD/Starz Cinema/Starz Comedy/Starz Comedy HD/Starz Edge/Starz Edge HD Starz In Black/Starz Kids & Family/Starz Kids & Family HD Finally, we are currently involved in discussions regarding the services and/or stations listed below. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach agreement with the relevant programmers and/or broadcasters, we are listing these services/stations here in the event that those discussions lead to the dropping or addition of the following services/stations: Gospel Music Channel. The following networks may be added, relocated, dropped or have a name change within some viewing areas: WBGH/WBGH HD WBRE/WBRE HD WENY /WENY DT2/WENY DT3 WETM WIVT/WIVT HD /WIVT- DT2 WICZ/WICZ HD/WICZ-DT2/WBPN WKTV/WKTV HD WNEP /WNEP HD WNMN WNYS HD WOLF/WOLF HD/WOLF DT2/WOLF DT3 WQMY WSTM /WSTM HD/WSTM DT3 WSYT DT2 *Centric /Centric HD* C-Span/C-Span 2 E! EWTN ESPN Deportes HD Hallmark *Logo/Logo HD* Live Well *MTV 2/MTV 2 HD* *Nicktoons/Nicktoons HD* QVC Retro TV Spike SNY Sports & Fitness OD *TV Land/TV Land HD* TWCS/TWCS HD/TWCS 2/TWCS 3 TWC Sports Pass OD TV Japan WE/WE HD YNN/YNN HD/ YNN OD Zee TV You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium channel is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge. By law, we are required to make this notification. Channel carriage notices are also found at our web-site: www.twc .com.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


This could be big news.


It could also be a misprint so we have to keep our eyes open. I would be surprised if some of these Viacom Stations went HD before Nick Jr.


We will see if it pops up in other notices or if these go live in Syracuse.


----------



## allowiches

DVR clocks in Palm Coast seem to be off by about 30 seconds. Recordings start and stop too early on all channels.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Clocks in orlando are only about 3 seconds fast, so luckily not affected this time.


----------



## allowiches

I hate missing the final punch line.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Yeah, I don't see why they can't keep their clocks in sync with a time server.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22155285
> 
> 
> Clocks in orlando are only about 3 seconds fast, so luckily not affected this time.


They were a few days ago after they corrected them. Now they seem to be "slipping" again. Mine is now off about 8 seconds. Come on BH - Fix this.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Anyone know if the pac-12 network will be part of the standard digital package or if it will be part of the sports package only? Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

xxfury2xx,


I am assuming The Sports Pass but we will not know for sure until it is likely officially announced for us by this time next week.


Since BHN likes to announce stuff over a month in advance and the launch date of the Pac-12 Network is Aug. 15, it's likely to be in next week's notice.


It's possible something else like Aspire TV HD could be in there but who knows. Anything more than Pac-12 Network HD is a bonus.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22156790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22155285
> 
> 
> Clocks in orlando are only about 3 seconds fast, so luckily not affected this time.
> 
> 
> 
> They were a few days ago after they corrected them. Now they seem to be "slipping" again. Mine is now off about 8 seconds. Come on BH - Fix this.
Click to expand...


Mine is 5 seconds fast now.


----------



## allowiches

I reported the time problem on the DSL reports site. BHN Expert wanted specifics. I went to reply, but it won't let me open the thread again. Says I'm not the original author. Yes, I'm logged in.


So I'm replying here: You don't need any specific shows that recorded wrong. EVERYTHING is wrong. All I have to to do is look at the clock on the DVR display and compare it to a cell phone clock, self setting clock, or a PC clock. The display is about 30 second off. I won't be home until Sunday night to get an exact time it is off. I didn't think I would need to to get an exact time just to report the time being off. This is a recurring problem and all we ever had to do before is let BHN know about it.


----------



## raymac

DVR clock in Melbourne now 25 seconds fast.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22157858
> 
> 
> I reported the time problem on the DSL reports site. BHN Expert wanted specifics. I went to reply, but it won't let me open the thread again. Says I'm not the original author. Yes, I'm logged in.
> 
> 
> So I'm replying here: You don't need any specific shows that recorded wrong. EVERYTHING is wrong. All I have to to do is look at the clock on the DVR display and compare it to a cell phone clock, self setting clock, or a PC clock. The display is about 30 second off. I won't be home until Sunday night to get an exact time it is off. I didn't think I would need to to get an exact time just to report the time being off. This is a recurring problem and all we ever had to do before is let BHN know about it.



Yeah, I got the same kind of response wanted specifics and I did the same thing and pointed out that this is the same issue that's happened before and it doesn't matter what time it is, channel or program watched. Why would it?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22157317
> 
> 
> xxfury2xx,
> 
> I am assuming The Sports Pass but we will not know for sure until it is likely officially announced for us by this time next week.
> 
> Since BHN likes to announce stuff over a month in advance and the launch date of the Pac-12 Network is Aug. 15, it's likely to be in next week's notice.
> 
> It's possible something else like Aspire TV HD could be in there but who knows. Anything more than Pac-12 Network HD is a bonus.



Well TWC still has not announced the channel numbers for the PAC 12 network in the PAC12 markets yet.


This includes:

Los Angeles

Gunnison/Telluride Colorado

Moscow ID/Pullman WA

Yuma AZ


Yes it will be on the sports pass because TWC has it in that tier where is already announced to be added to right now.


I don't think that Bright House is going to put a channel that costs about .50 cents in the digital basic tier especially a national version of a RSN.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22157858
> 
> 
> I reported the time problem on the DSL reports site. BHN Expert wanted specifics. I went to reply, but it won't let me open the thread again. Says I'm not the original author. Yes, I'm logged in.



I needed to create a new account there, but I am able to reply to my thread. Did you already have an existing account? Maybe try again later. I mentioned your 30 second issue for Palm Coast in my thread as well.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22157858
> 
> 
> I reported the time problem on the DSL reports site. BHN Expert wanted specifics. I went to reply, but it won't let me open the thread again. Says I'm not the original author. Yes, I'm logged in.
> 
> So I'm replying here: You don't need any specific shows that recorded wrong. EVERYTHING is wrong. All I have to to do is look at the clock on the DVR display and compare it to a cell phone clock, self setting clock, or a PC clock. The display is about 30 second off. I won't be home until Sunday night to get an exact time it is off. I didn't think I would need to to get an exact time just to report the time being off. This is a recurring problem and all we ever had to do before is let BHN know about it.



The only reason it would say that is if you clicked the wrong thread. Your thread is here...

https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/r27261774- 


And yes you must be logged in with your original username.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Those folks impacted by the time drift thingy....


I need each and every person affected to create a direct forums ticket here....

https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect 


Need the following information in the ticket.


Modem MAC and WAN IP


Name on acct


Which programs, times, channels where this is happening.


Thanks,


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22157858
> 
> 
> I reported the time problem on the DSL reports site. BHN Expert wanted specifics. I went to reply, but it won't let me open the thread again. Says I'm not the original author. Yes, I'm logged in.
> 
> So I'm replying here: You don't need any specific shows that recorded wrong. EVERYTHING is wrong. All I have to to do is look at the clock on the DVR display and compare it to a cell phone clock, self setting clock, or a PC clock. The display is about 30 second off. I won't be home until Sunday night to get an exact time it is off. I didn't think I would need to to get an exact time just to report the time being off. This is a recurring problem and all we ever had to do before is let BHN know about it.



Actually I do need specifics and I'm sorry but this is what our network guys want and I need to give them what they want. I realize this is not something you want to provide but until you provide what I asked for I won't be able to submit the ticket...sorry.


----------



## raymac

I am not trying to be difficult, but why in the world would you need my modem info or IP address for the time drift? Please tell me how those things tie in to the time on my DVR. My TIVO has the correct time.


----------



## Nayan

I have a non-DVR box and mine is messed up too by 30 seconds. So it's not just the DVR folks having the issue. It's really noticeable on Lookback and InDemand programming.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14760#post_22158631
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be difficult, but why in the world would you need my modem info or IP address for the time drift? Please tell me how those things tie in to the time on my DVR. My TIVO has the correct time.



Gonna explain this one last time for everyone here. We don't act on something because some guy in a forum says its so. We examine each incident specific to an account including internal box data and timing to make sure its not just the box that desynced which happens often. When a group is affected we have to combine data including account information to demonstrate that indeed a problem exists and what regions or lcoations are affected.


Okay now you have it...guys I want to help you but if I don't get the information I have requested on this then there is nothing more I can do for you. It's up to you at this point. Once I get the complete information I have requested I will build the necesaary tickets and get it resolved.


----------



## the64gto

FWIW. Called up WWV (national bureau of standards) on the internet, compared it with my computer clock. Dead on. Compared it with my cell phone (T-***), cell phone was 5 seconds late, BHN on two boxes was 6 seconds early. Zip 32712.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I've lost another 2 seconds, and now mine is showing 7 seconds fast.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22158918
> 
> 
> FWIW. Called up WWV (national bureau of standards) on the internet, compared it with my computer clock. Dead on. Compared it with my cell phone (T-***), cell phone was 5 seconds late, BHN on two boxes was 6 seconds early. Zip 32712.



I could really use this information....I encourage you to get it over to me


----------



## BHNtechXpert

One last request folks... I really want to help you here but I need the information requested. If I don't hear from at least a couple of you by tomorrow I'm going to consider this issue closed and I don't want to do that if there's really something going on. Kevin unfortunately has been disqualified due to a signal issue which would impact his clock on the box and he will need to get with me to get a tech out.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


I have no DVR so am not aware of any clock problems.


FS Wisconsin 190/1176 is showing the local Guide (Brewers Games are included when they should not be) when it should be showing the national guide.


It would also be great if The FS Wisconsin and FS PrimeTicket logos could be updated but do not think that part is on your end or could be changed.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22159396
> 
> 
> One last request folks... I really want to help you here but I need the information requested. If I don't hear from at least a couple of you by tomorrow I'm going to consider this issue closed and I don't want to do that if there's really something going on. Kevin unfortunately has been disqualified due to a signal issue which would impact his clock on the box and he will need to get with me to get a tech out.


Posted info on dslreports.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Thank you to those of you who sent me the requested information. The issue has been resolved. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Just confirming that my clock is now back to being about 3 seconds slow which is normal after the reset for me and is better than being fast. I'll continue to keep and eye on it for drifting again to see how quickly it starts drifting after a reset.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Going foward I NEED you guys to work with me in resolving your issues. No arguments please....if I ask for specific information I need you guys to step up and give it to me as quckly as possible. I will never waste your time with bogus this, that or the other thing. There is a reason for everything I do and I need you guys to trust me...so please....going forward if there is an issue cooperate with me so I can get it resolved as quickly as possible. Thanks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22159461
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> I have no DVR so am not aware of any clock problems.
> 
> FS Wisconsin 190/1176 is showing the local Guide (Brewers Games are included when they should not be) when it should be showing the national guide.
> 
> It would also be great if The FS Wisconsin and FS PrimeTicket logos could be updated but do not think that part is on your end or could be changed.



Yep it would only impact those with DVR's but it's fixed now


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary: Sounds good. Could you please pass along the guide problem on FS Wisconsin?


Everyone: HDNet becomes AXS.TV on July 2.


When the announcement was made, they indicated their top priority was getting more carriage mainly on cable systems that they have lost over the past couple of years.


It does not seem like that has happened and I doubt TWC/BHN is any closer to getting AXS.TV/HDNet Movies back after it was pulled over 3 years ago. The channels are not on my wish list but know some people miss HDNet Movies.


I do think there is a good chance we can get NFL Network/RedZone in late August or early September and a new Starz deal could be made this year to get us more Starz HD. However, I am not feeling AXS.TV or HDNet Movies.


Our next notice likely arrives between Wednesday and Friday. It will likely have Pac-12 Network Hd on it and anything else is a bonus.


----------



## IsaacFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvfan2005*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14730#post_22144814
> 
> 
> There are plans for a mobile HTML5 version that will fully support this site and is designed with power users in mind.



Maybe they should have finished the mobile web version before they cut off support for the iOS app.


----------



## PeterLewis

Hdnet/Axs was a good little channel when I had it in the past.The one thing I liked was that every saturday moring they would show a hdtv calibration tool so you can calibrate your HD STB in tune to your tv.


I eagerly await for NFL Network to announce a deal with BHN/TWC this coming season.This has to be the year something gets done.There are 13 prime time games on this network and it would only make sense.


With Hdnet and NFL net. there are really no more channels left for me as I will finally have all the ones that satisfy my needs.I would say though BHN should get the Starz crowd their other movie HD channels.


----------



## Nayan

Don't forget to check the link in my signature on how you can help us get NFL Network. I want it this year!


----------



## toadfannc

Was pretty confident (re: NFLN/RZ) ... now? Not so much.


----------



## HDOrlando

NFL Network got close last year and hopefully it will finally get done.


Unfortunately, I might get my hopes up again.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22158855
> 
> 
> Gonna explain this one last time for everyone here. We don't act on something because some guy in a forum says its so. We examine each incident specific to an account including internal box data and timing to make sure its not just the box that desynced which happens often. When a group is affected we have to combine data including account information to demonstrate that indeed a problem exists and what regions or lcoations are affected.
> 
> Okay now you have it...guys I want to help you but if I don't get the information I have requested on this then there is nothing more I can do for you. It's up to you at this point. Once I get the complete information I have requested I will build the necesaary tickets and get it resolved.



I understand where you are coming from with your need for specific information to help us out. It is not you who is requesting it, but the engineers who are going to diagnose the problem. But maybe I can help you see the situation from our (the consumers') side. You are our advocate after all.


Let's start with a simple neighborhood outage. When there is an outage and I call to report it, I am told by the CSR that there are "no other reports in the area", "did I reboot my boxes", "I'll schedule a tech." Even if I explain that I have called several of my neighbors before I called BHN and they are out too doesn't matter. The way it comes off looking to me is that BHN doesn't think their network can ever have any problems. It is always an individual problem.


When customers start having identical problems with the software, diagnose it, and then post the problem on this (or other boards), why on earth should we have to jump through hoops to get someone to look into it? A few months ago something changed in the system and shows that were not listed as new started recording when "new shows only" was selected. We gave several examples, (Mythbusters was repeated by several customers), but unless we took the time to go to lookup our ip address and go to the secure site and log the problem you said it would be considered a non-issue. Again, it looks like BHN thinks it's an individual problem. Can't be the network or software. Couldn't it have been reported as a generic problem and someone at BHN could have taken a DVR and scheduled Mythbusters to see if it was indeed a problem? If BHN then didn't find it, come back to us and THEN ask us for specifics.


Finally we come to the clocks in the network were fast last week. Again several of us reported the problem on the board. You say you can't report it unless you have specifics because "When a group is affected we have to combine data including account information to demonstrate that indeed a problem exists and what regions or lcoations are affected." Why not trust us first and look at the system before asking us for help in narrowing it down? That's how it use to be around here. Why not "go to bat" for us and report that you have several complaints that the network clock is off? Heck, hook up a DVR and see for yourself. If it's not off for BHN, ask for specifics.


Do you see how it looks to us? We are not dummies and have been on this board and thread for many years. We have taken the time to diagnose several problems over the years and can usually tell when they are individual or when they are network wide. It is those network problems that causes the frustrations when we have to go through needless girations before BHN will even consider that there could possibly be a problem. In other words, if you try it yourselves first, you may save you and us lots of time and frustration. If you don't find a reported problem, trust me, we will do everything we can to help you track it down.


Thanks for listening. Sorry all of you for the long post, but I needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## raymac

Thanks Allowiches, you said it better than I would ever have. I do get tweaked when asked for superfluous info when it is obviously a system problem, especially when the BHN rep gets in a huff about it.


----------



## raymac

I know BHNtechExpert is trying to help us, and I do appreciate his good work.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

So, already I'm at 3 seconds fast coming from the 3 seconds slow just 4 days ago after the clock was reset, an approx. 6 second shift. I rebooted yesterday due to another issue, so I would have at least had a time update then. Didn't check the time offset before the reboot, but one would expect a reboot to reset the clock given that the source time is maintained correctly, which it doesn't appear to be.


----------



## the64gto

This is weird, don't know if anybody else has come across this. Have an SA8300 HD, old reliable as far as I am concerned. I recorded a super bowl game about 4 years ago and I occasionally give it a run. Today I did the same thing only to be given a message "Do I want to pay for this NFL event"







Its a recorded show???. Two options, Yes ($0.00) or cancel. Either selection takes me to the pay for view option , message says event not available and gives me an error 32. Called CSR, new to them, no fix from them except change the box, will loose 2 other super bowl games on there also. Bummage!!


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22169657
> 
> 
> So, already I'm at 3 seconds fast coming from the 3 seconds slow just 4 days ago after the clock was reset, an approx. 6 second shift. I rebooted yesterday due to another issue, so I would have at least had a time update then. Didn't check the time offset before the reboot, but one would expect a reboot to reset the clock given that the source time is maintained correctly, which it doesn't appear to be.



Are you saying, or do you know, that the only time the DVR is updated is during a re-boot?? I thought it would be done at least once per 24 hrs? Strange. We had a transformer blow today in the neighborhood, around 4PM, DVR was without power for 30 minutes, rebooted and just checked my dvr time now, 4 seconds fast against the national bureau of standards.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22169762
> 
> 
> Are you saying, or do you know, that the only time the DVR is updated is during a re-boot?? I thought it would be done at least once per 24 hrs? Strange.



No, I'm presuming that it updates at least when it reboots. One would hope it would update once a day maybe with guide updates, but I don't know about that.


Oddly, now it's showing as 6 seconds fast instead of 3 as before. Bizarre.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice this morning so we will get it Thursday or Friday.


Michigan should be getting their notice tomorrow since a paper there prints only Thursday and Sunday.


If we do not get ours tomorrow, we could know if there are new possibilities before Friday morning.


Again, I only expect the announcement of Pac-12 Network in SD and HD for The Sports Pak.


Anything else would be a bonus and we are always watching that month to month agreement list.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22170566
> 
> 
> No notice this morning so we will get it Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Michigan should be getting their notice tomorrow since a paper there prints only Thursday and Sunday.
> 
> If we do not get ours tomorrow, we could know if there are new possibilities before Friday morning.
> 
> Again, I only expect the announcement of Pac-12 Network in SD and HD for The Sports Pak.
> 
> Anything else would be a bonus and we are always watching that month to month agreement list.



Some possible channels temporary for the Olympics:


Basketball HD

Soccer HD

3D Olympics channel


TWC/Bright House are likely to pick them up as they carried the soccer and basketball channels in HD in 2008. I remember back in 2008 the basketball and soccer channels were on my cable system even though the were not mapped to the boxes in my hub as the system was being upgraded to 860MHz and only the 860MHz certified areas were able to see the channels although my clear QAM tv was able to get them just fine as my node was already upgraded to 860MHz by the time the olympics came around in 2008.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22169175
> 
> 
> I know BHNtechExpert is trying to help us, and I do appreciate his good work.



Don't get me wrong. I agree with you 100%. There is a post some pages back by me praising Gary for helping me get my house rewired. My DVR wasn't recording things, I gave him my IP address, he looked up my system and saw that I had poor signal levels.


That was an individual problem and it made sense that he would need the information to look at my problem. I'm just trying to point out to him that when several of us report the same problem that maybe BHN should try it for themselves before they start asking us to get them specific individual situations. When we are asked before BHN tests it seems that we are not believed. Especially when told that if no examples are given it will be considered a non-issue. It comes off as if BHN can't believe (or admit) anything could ever be wrong system wide.


I've been a software developer for 25+ years now and I have always tested bug reports first before asking the end user for more details.


----------



## k2rj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22170763
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I agree with you 100%. There is a post some pages back by me praising Gary for helping me get my house rewired. My DVR wasn't recording things, I gave him my IP address, he looked up my system and saw that I had poor signal levels.
> 
> That was an individual problem and it made sense that he would need the information to look at my problem. I'm just trying to point out to him that when several of us report the same problem that maybe BHN should try it for themselves before they start asking us to get them specific individual situations. When we are asked before BHN tests it seems that we are not believed. Especially when told that if no examples are given it will be considered a non-issue. It comes off as if BHN can't believe (or admit) anything could ever be wrong system wide.
> 
> I've been a software developer for 25+ years now and I have always tested bug reports first before asking the end user for more details.


Hey, guys, anyone who's ever worked in a corporate environment knows that there are times you must "play the game" to get other departments' attention. I'm sure we aren't telling Gary anything new here.... when he can help us directly, he does. But when things aren't under his direct control (i.e. Network Operations), he needs to play their game. The best thing we can do is innundate the direct forum with complaints so he can get their (or someone higher) attention. It's called "vicious compliance"!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22170763
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I agree with you 100%. There is a post some pages back by me praising Gary for helping me get my house rewired. My DVR wasn't recording things, I gave him my IP address, he looked up my system and saw that I had poor signal levels.
> 
> That was an individual problem and it made sense that he would need the information to look at my problem. I'm just trying to point out to him that when several of us report the same problem that maybe BHN should try it for themselves before they start asking us to get them specific individual situations. When we are asked before BHN tests it seems that we are not believed. Especially when told that if no examples are given it will be considered a non-issue. It comes off as if BHN can't believe (or admit) anything could ever be wrong system wide.
> 
> I've been a software developer for 25+ years now and I have always tested bug reports first before asking the end user for more details.



Allowiches it just doesn't work that way....we have a ton of customers and we have a process by which we eliminate issues. To be most effective and resolution timely you need to do it my way. It's no less of a pain in the ass for me as it is for you but it is nonetheless the process. We can either get through it together and make it easy on ourselves or you can wait until I get what I needed from others....sorry but that is just the way it goes. In every single case you guys have brought me nothing was system wide...nothing...your understanding of the issues is very narrow and involves only what you can see....I see everything from behind the scenes and also what you are reporting which is entirely different. The concept of "if it walks like a duck, quaks like a duck and xxxts like a duck...it's a duck" doesn't hold up with this stuff when only one side is represented.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today so we definitely get it tomorrow.


Livonia, Michigan should be getting their notice today so we might get a clue from Yimitz if we are getting anything besides Pac-12 Network SD/HD.


Magic Johnson's new Channel Aspire TV HD was announced for some TWC systems so that is possible too. Other stuff on the carriage deals could be in play too but I doubt it.


It would be nice to knock more things off of that list and into that lineup though. We will find out for sure in 24 hours.


----------



## allowiches

Okay. Sorry to have bothered you all.


----------



## raymac

You didn't bother me Allowiches. I agree with everything you said. I worked on computers from micro computers to super computersfor 46 years and know a lot about troubleshooting.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the Michigan notice courtesy of Yimitz....................................

*The BHN Michigan notice was in today's paper.


Month to month:


BBC America, Channel One Russia, Cooking Channel, Current TV, DIY, all the Encore networks, Filipino Channel, Food Network, GSN, GolTV, IndiePlex, MC, NHL Network, NHL Center Ice, Ovation, RetroPlex, Sprout, various Starz nets, This TV, TruTV, TV Japan and Youtoo.


The agreement with Fox News expires July 31, and there is the standard boilerplate text ("we are working hard to come to terms on a new agreement but may have to cease carriage blah blah blah') regarding it.


Effective August 1, Channel 904, MC MixTape will change it name to MC University. (this is one of the digital music channels)


Effective on or after August 1, the following channels will launch on the SDV system:


Pac 12 National (Channel 571)

Pac 12 National HD (Channel 671)


(both are part of the Sports Pass package)*


So, as expected, Pac-12 Network is coming and as Kevin has reported, Fox News is indeed going to be on the month to month deals.


One thing I've noticed is I think Livonia announces everything for the first of each month and they truly are an on or after date division as Pac-!2 Network does not launch till Aug 15.


We will see if our notice is any different tomorrow morning.


----------



## HDOrlando

*Legal Notice!*


We got our notice this morning.


As expected, we will be getting the following channel on *August 15*................

*Pac-12 National* Sports Pass Channel 188
*Pac-12 National HD* Sports Pass Channel 1144


In other news, they are *dropping the following channels* from the SDV feed on *August 1*

*Big Ten Overflow 3* Sports Pass Channel 212
*Big Ten Overflow 3 HD* Sports Pass Channel 1194
*Big Ten Overflow 4* Sports Pass Channel 213
*Big Ten Overflow 4 HD* Sports Pass Channel 1195


The thing is these channels were actually discontinued a year or so ago but they remain hidden in the guide with a live feed via "The Trick" which only some of us can do/see.


My guess is they forgot they hid these and want to formally clear them out. I doubt they will be kept hidden and probably be dropped entirely. Ironically, they are putting the SD version of Pac-12 Network on 188 where FS Ohio SD was supposed to go almost two years ago. That was also still hidden in the guide via "The Trick" but the channel never launched. I bet 1174 FS Ohio template will be accessible via "The Trick" anymore.


These moves likely clean out the hidden channels outside of the BHSN Tampa Bay HD Feed.

*Also on August 1...............*


Channel 403 MC Mix Tape will change it's name to MC University

*Finally, on the month to month deals*


Off The Deals: County Music Television (CMT) (I'm surprised this was not off the last notice after the Viacom settlement)

On The Deals: Food Network, Gol TV, WESH (NBC), WKCF (CW)


Tru TV which was already on the deals but also listed as expiring on June 30 in the last notice is on the deals with the other new channels.


Fox News Channel's agreement expires July 31, 2012. It seems some TWC systems have agreements that expire a few months before ours which could explain why Kevin gets a jump on these early as he first reported GSN and now Fox News via other notices.


----------



## HDOrlando

The announcement today was as expected.


Given how that is 3 HD channels (MTV2 HD, TV Land HD in July) and Pac-12 Network HD in August for the quarter, it is highly unlikely we will get anything in our July notice.


Our next possible HD notice is likely at the end of August when things for the 4th quarter (October-December) could start being announced.


Unless a new Starz deal is reached or a new channel launches in HD, I see Sundance HD and maybe Aspire TV HD or some HD shopping channels.


Of course, we could get NFL Network/Redzone in late-August or early-September but we would likely hear about that in the press with it being put on the system in lo more than a day or two.


----------



## mgsports

ASPIRE is know on Comcast and TWC. Comcast is also getting Pac Ten Network.


----------



## HDOrlando

We know about TWC getting Aspire.


4 Cable Co's including Comcast, TWC and BHN made a deal to get Pac-!2 Network a year ago.


We might get aspire in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Sgooter

Is this ops normal for the Cisco 8642 HDC? Situation: I'm several hours into the recording of a 6-hr program. I now want to watch/play the program from its beginning (while the DVR continues to record the rest of the program) - all works OK so far. Now I choose to fast forward the program ahead by perhaps 30-40 minutes, and I try to select a fast forward speed of 2, 3, or 4, but it won't let me do it! Consistently, I will get the two fast forward arrows for maybe 1 second, then it reverts back to the normal play speed. If I then choose to stop/cancel the recording of the program (even though the scheduled recording time still has another hour or so to go), I can then watch/play the program and the fast forward functions work flawlessly. In short, I'm having to cancel/stop an ongoing recording of a program in order to play the program and also have the full functionality features of the DVR, in particular the fast forward functions.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

*Pixelation only at certain times*


This is odd. For the past couple of days I have seen reception on all my converters pixelate only at about 7 PM for about an hour or so and then return to normal. I called CS and they wanted to sent a tech. On Saturday afternoon I called CS and asked them to check my signal. They said all boxes were reporting normal, so I cancelled the Sunday service call.


During the time of picture degradation my RR Lightning service was running normally.


A few months ago BHN replaced the feed to my house because one of their contractors cut my line TWO times while servicing a neighbor. After I sent a paper letter to the CEO complaining about this they sent a team with a supervisor to replace my feed. They took the extra step of encasing my feed in conduit so it would not be cut again. So, since I have a new feed cable that should not be a problem.


I am thinking that some piece of equipment is failing for some reason at the same time each day. Weird, but I don't know how to get that fixed. My signal appears normal at other times, so a tech would come by and find normal signal and not do anything.


Does anyone know what would cause this problem only for an hour or so at the same time each day?


----------



## mgsports

If you go to Aspire Website lots of Florida Cities get it today.


----------



## joepalace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22181789
> 
> *Pixelation only at certain times*
> 
> This is odd. For the past couple of days I have seen reception on all my converters pixelate only at about 7 PM for about an hour or so and then return to normal. I called CS and they wanted to sent a tech. On Saturday afternoon I called CS and asked them to check my signal. They said all boxes were reporting normal, so I cancelled the Sunday service call.
> 
> During the time of picture degradation my RR Lightning service was running normally.
> 
> A few months ago BHN replaced the feed to my house because one of their contractors cut my line TWO times while servicing a neighbor. After I sent a paper letter to the CEO complaining about this they sent a team with a supervisor to replace my feed. They took the extra step of encasing my feed in conduit so it would not be cut again. So, since I have a new feed cable that should not be a problem.
> 
> I am thinking that some piece of equipment is failing for some reason at the same time each day. Weird, but I don't know how to get that fixed. My signal appears normal at other times, so a tech would come by and find normal signal and not do anything.
> 
> Does anyone know what would cause this problem only for an hour or so at the same time each day?



I had a similar issue several years ago, that took multiple visits to correct. You have to continue calling when it occurs so they have it on record, let them come in and do what they need to do. Finally after about the 5th visit, multiple signal measurements, and lines replaced, they sent someone with a TV on their truck and sat there watching TV until it happened again. At the end they determined it was a problem that had to be corrected by "Plant" (?) They had to replace a piece of equipment on the main road outside my neighborhood. It took almost a total of 2 months to correct from my first call. Needless to say I got a few months credits after that.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


State doesn't really matter. It's all about where it is on TWC (Announced for NYC and NC) and BHN. That gives indications of whether it is in the cards for us.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22169751
> 
> 
> This is weird, don't know if anybody else has come across this. Have an SA8300 HD, old reliable as far as I am concerned. I recorded a super bowl game about 4 years ago and I occasionally give it a run. Today I did the same thing only to be given a message "Do I want to pay for this NFL event"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a recorded show???. Two options, Yes ($0.00) or cancel. Either selection takes me to the pay for view option , message says event not available and gives me an error 32. Called CSR, new to them, no fix from them except change the box, will loose 2 other super bowl games on there also. Bummage!!



Tried today to "Delete" the recordings that will not play, DVR confirms detete Y/N. Yes will not delete it. Is there a way to reformat drive??


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22182750
> 
> 
> Tried today to "Delete" the recordings that will not play, DVR confirms detete Y/N. Yes will not delete it. Is there a way to reformat drive??


I believe I have the same problem with one of my 8300HD's. I recorded a movie a long time ago (probably on a free HBO preview or something). I went to watch it not too long ago (since I am being forced to replace my 8300HDs due to "set-top was unable to record" issues from the Oct 2011 update), and it would not play. Apparently the movie was only in the guide as a PPV or something, so it wanted me to pay to watch my old recording. Now I cannot delete it and I cannot watch it.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22183261
> 
> 
> I believe I have the same problem with one of my 8300HD's. I recorded a movie a long time ago (probably on a free HBO preview or something). I went to watch it not too long ago (since I am being forced to replace my 8300HDs due to "set-top was unable to record" issues from the Oct 2011 update), and it would not play. Apparently the movie was only in the guide as a PPV or something, so it wanted me to pay to watch my old recording. Now I cannot delete it and I cannot watch it.



Yep that's it. Still cannot get over the fact that the "box" asked me if I wanted to pay for this NFL event, somehow making the determination that it was a football game and not just a movie. I am guessing that my capacity is reduced by 30-35% that I cannot use. ?? Will try CS again in the am, probably a box change.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22181766
> 
> 
> Is this ops normal for the Cisco 8642 HDC? Situation: I'm several hours into the recording of a 6-hr program. I now want to watch/play the program from its beginning (while the DVR continues to record the rest of the program) - all works OK so far. Now I choose to fast forward the program ahead by perhaps 30-40 minutes, and I try to select a fast forward speed of 2, 3, or 4, but it won't let me do it! Consistently, I will get the two fast forward arrows for maybe 1 second, then it reverts back to the normal play speed. If I then choose to stop/cancel the recording of the program (even though the scheduled recording time still has another hour or so to go), I can then watch/play the program and the fast forward functions work flawlessly. In short, I'm having to cancel/stop an ongoing recording of a program in order to play the program and also have the full functionality features of the DVR, in particular the fast forward functions.



I have the 8642 and mine behaves as expected. I do what you do for baseball games. I have it record the game and extend the recording an hour just in case. I start watching about an hour into it because I'm not usually ready to sit down at 7:00. I fast forward through the commercials without a problem.


----------



## CAL7

I have searched for references to ClearQAM to get an answer, because I know it's out there but I don't think I understand the issue well enough to see it. I have BHN for cable internet only (no television). I am getting ready to drop satellite in favor of OTA television. OTA is an acceptable alternative to BHN, but if it ClearQAM will give me locals, I'd just as soon use the cable. In the course of investigating all this,I came upon a comment that led me to think that a QAM tuner would give me all the local ATSC channels as ClearQAM signals on my current BHN coax. The logic being that BHN leaves local channels unencrypted as ClearQAM. I tested this by connecting my data cable directly to a TV with a QAM tuner to see if anything came through --- nada,


Finally, my question... Was I completely wrong, or do I just need to do something different to get ClearQAM?


----------



## Nayan

If you only have BH for internet they are really good at scrambling stuff so you won't be able to get anything unless you have cable. To answer your question though yes they do have ClearQAM channels in beautiful HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22185029
> 
> 
> If you only have BH for internet they are really good at scrambling stuff so you won't be able to get anything unless you have cable. To answer your question though yes they do have ClearQAM channels in beautiful HD.



I would not be surprised if Bright House was putting clear QAM channels down in the limited basic range so if they trap out limited basic and expanded basic you lose those channels. I know TWC in North Texas and some other areas have slowly been shifting Clear QAM channels down into the limited basic range between RF channels 2-29 because they are making room for more SDV QAMs and other services. I know that North Texas uses: 111MHz, 129MHz, 153MHz, 243MHz, 249MHz for clear QAM channels which are in the limited basic range.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAL7*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22184930
> 
> 
> I have searched for references to ClearQAM to get an answer, because I know it's out there but I don't think I understand the issue well enough to see it. I have BHN for cable internet only (no television). I am getting ready to drop satellite in favor of OTA television. OTA is an acceptable alternative to BHN, but if it ClearQAM will give me locals, I'd just as soon use the cable. In the course of investigating all this,I came upon a comment that led me to think that a QAM tuner would give me all the local ATSC channels as ClearQAM signals on my current BHN coax. The logic being that BHN leaves local channels unencrypted as ClearQAM. I tested this by connecting my data cable directly to a TV with a QAM tuner to see if anything came through --- nada,
> 
> Finally, my question... Was I completely wrong, or do I just need to do something different to get ClearQAM?



Here are the local channels you will recieve on BHN'S standard service with no cable box

http://brighthouse.com/static/documents/CFL_PSIP_channel_Lineup.pdf


----------



## WayneW

What happened with "America's Got Talent" tonight (Monday)? All 3 of my DVRs failed to record with "not recorded because the episode was not available". This affected both of my 8300HDs and my 8642, both channel 4 and 1020. I know the show was on, as luckily I got home in time to manually start recording in the middle of the show, around 9:30.


Is this a guide problem? Did anybody get a properly scheduled recording?


I see confusion in the recording logs as apparently the show changed form an 8:30 start to a 9:00 start, or vice versa? I see different start times in the different DVRs.











I also see confusion tonight with the "Nik Wallenda Beyond Niagara" shows on SCIHD 1265 at 9 and 10 PM as both got the same "not recorded because the episode was not available" on one of my 8300HD DVRs . That seems to be a valid error message. The show was previously airing under the name "Danger By Design".

BUT the 8642 DVR recorded the the 9 & 10 PM time slot ANYWAYS, but the recordings are very weird. The title is "Seeing Black Holes", but the description is about the originally scheduled Nik Wallenda show and the actual recording is "Seeing Black Holes". So it seems that different DVR models/units update the guide in different ways a=or at different times? I love inconsistency.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22176889
> 
> 
> The announcement today was as expected.
> 
> Given how that is 3 HD channels (MTV2 HD, TV Land HD in July) and Pac-12 Network HD in August for the quarter, it is highly unlikely we will get anything in our July notice.
> 
> Our next possible HD notice is likely at the end of August when things for the 4th quarter (October-December) could start being announced.
> 
> Unless a new Starz deal is reached or a new channel launches in HD, I see Sundance HD and maybe Aspire TV HD or some HD shopping channels.
> 
> Of course, we could get NFL Network/Redzone in late-August or early-September but we would likely hear about that in the press with it being put on the system in lo more than a day or two.



Hey HDOrlando so far for this weeks notices there has been little major news on the legal notices:


They still have not announced the PAC12 regional networks in the PAC12 territory I smell July 17th as the day these areas get the announcement unless they announce for Socal and Arizona this week.


Texas did not get a notice for MTV2 HD or TV Land HD this time around which makes me want to believe that they are busier with other projects right now such as moving channels to SDV and getting ready for upstream bonding. It looks like in Texas the PAC12 National HD network is going to have limited coverage to TWC's 3 biggest areas in the state: Dallas Metro, Austin/Waco and San Antonio everyone else in the state is getting the SD version on channel 327.


I found something interesting TWC has listed some towns in KY as having ESPN Deportes HD that do not have SDV and only have about 27-30 HD channels. One of the towns the system crosses state lines which spans part of KY, IN, IL and the Indiana and Illinois hubs have Big Ten network SD and HD while the KY hubs do not which is weird because the headend city has ESPN Deportes HD listed on the TWC website while the areas with Big Ten HD do not and there is even a part of the system that does not have either which makes me wonder if it was an misprint on the website or if they are using the QAM slot that is used in Indiana and illinois for Big Ten HD for ESPN Deportes HD in Owensboro KY. The Owensboro system is 750MHz as well as Newburgh IN, Shawneetown IL, Rockport IL, Morganfield KY, Livermore KY.


Also the SDV systems in KY got ESPN Deportes HD so they have about 60-61 HD channels


San Antonio Texas as well as El Paso Texas got ESPN Deportes HD as well.


San Diego, Los Angeles (SDV areas), yucca valley, palm springs CA got ESPN Deportes HD


Most of NY got ESPN Deportes HD


Kansas City, Nebraska TWC systems, Ohio, Pennsylvania got ESPN Deportes HD


Hawaii got ESPN Deportes HD


North/South Carolina got ESPN Deportes HD.


The reason for TWC to add ESPN Deportes HD to almost all of the areas that did not have it until know was because of the Euro 2012 soccer event.


Seems TWC found people were getting channels that were supposed to be encrypted in some Texas systems and in the legal notices they stated that they are going to encrypt them come July 10th for the Rio Grande Valley and August something for El Paso.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I expect it to be a light few months on news.


It's nice to see ESPN Deportes get added onto systems.


The only BHN system in Pac-12 territory is getting their local feed on Digital Basic and the National Feed along with the 5 local feeds on Sports Pak. No other system is getting the other channels though even though all of BHN outide of probably the Panhandle is getting The National Feed SD/HD


The big things were going to be waiting for the next 2-2.5 months is news on NFL Network/RedZone and LongHorn Network.


It would be nice if at least got done and we will hear news on both via the local media.


BTW: Is there anything new on the month to month deals besides Fox News )Expires July 31 for us) and Food Network getting added?


It would be great if Starz got renewed so that list would shorten and we can get more HD from them. By my records, they have been on at least two months so you would assume something could happen soon? Do you recall when they went on the month to months.


Thanks as always for keeping us updated Kevin.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22184042
> 
> 
> I have the 8642 and mine behaves as expected. I do what you do for baseball games. I have it record the game and extend the recording an hour just in case. I start watching about an hour into it because I'm not usually ready to sit down at 7:00. I fast forward through the commercials without a problem.


Thanks allowiches. Looks like I'll swap out this box later on this summer.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22186551
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I expect it to be a light few months on news.
> 
> It's nice to see ESPN Deportes get added onto systems.
> 
> The only BHN system in Pac-12 territory is getting their local feed on Digital Basic and the National Feed along with the 5 local feeds on Sports Pak. No other system is getting the other channels though even though all of BHN outide of probably the Panhandle is getting The National Feed SD/HD
> 
> The big things were going to be waiting for the next 2-2.5 months is news on NFL Network/RedZone and LongHorn Network.
> 
> It would be nice if at least got done and we will hear news on both via the local media.
> 
> BTW: Is there anything new on the month to month deals besides Fox News )Expires July 31 for us) and Food Network getting added?
> 
> It would be great if Starz got renewed so that list would shorten and we can get more HD from them. By my records, they have been on at least two months so you would assume something could happen soon? Do you recall when they went on the month to months.
> 
> Thanks as always for keeping us updated Kevin.



TWC released some of the legal notices early this week due to 4 of july.


The main changes that I saw for the legal notices this week so far are:


Albany now has MTV2 HD and TV Land HD announced to be added on July 31st as well as Nicktoons but MTV hits has been removed from the list of to be added channels.


PAC12 National SD/HD has been announced for Albany, Rochester, Buffalo, Central NY.


Looks like TWC and Bright House are going to have the olympics Basketball and Soccer HD channels once again this year according to the legal notice for maine. I would not be shocked if 3D special events 1 and 2 are used for the olympics


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I can see those 3-D channels eventually go away.


They rolled out that stuff out too fast and I prefer 2-D.


It will be nice having those extra Olympic feeds again.


Anything new from Syracuse if Nicktoons HD, Centric HD and Logo HD were misprints?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22189059
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I can see those 3-D channels eventually go away.
> 
> They rolled out that stuff out too fast and I prefer 2-D.
> 
> It will be nice having those extra Olympic feeds again.
> 
> Anything new from Syracuse if Nicktoons HD, Centric HD and Logo HD were misprints?



those channels are still showing up on their legal notice in Syracuse.


Dallas might get MTV2 HD and TV Land HD on July 31st or they might have to wait until after the olympics due to lack of HD channel space in 700s and 800s. Maybe this is the reason why Dallas has not announced the channels yet because more than likely we will be getting the Basketball and Soccer HD channels and they will probably place them in the HD range. This problem won't show up in four years and the channels won't be needed until then so hey they can wait until the oylmpics are over to add those channels that I want so bad.


Also I don't see how TWC is going remove the 3D channels as they use them a few times a year plus they are SDV in most areas so if they are not watched they are not being broadcast. I know that TWC uses the 3D channels in the HD number count.


Here is the HD lineup for North Texas and you will see why we are getting slim pickins on HD adds:

357 KDFW (FOX) HD

363 KXAS (NBC) HD

369 WFAA (ABC) HD

375 KTVT (CBS) HD

381 KERA (PBS) HD

387 KTXA 21 HD

393 KUVN (Univision) 23 HD

399 KAZD (Azteca America) 55 HD (coming soon)

407 KDFI (My27) HD

417 KDAF (CW) HD

423 KXTX (Telemundo) 39 HD

435 KSTR (Telefutura) 49 HD

441 KFWD (IND) 52 HD

459 KPXD (ion) 68 HD

705 ReelzChannel HD

706 OWN HD

707 Ovation HD

708 IFC HD

709 Style HD

710 E! HD

711 Bloomberg Television HD

712 Oxygen HD

713 HD Movie 1 (Not Available On All Boxes)

714 HD Movie 2 (Not Available On All Boxes)

715 HD Movie 3 (Not Available On All Boxes)

716 HD Movie 4 (Not Available On All Boxes)

717 HD Movie 5 (Not Available On All Boxes)

718 HD Movie 6 (Not Available On All Boxes)

719 HD Movie 7 (Not Available On All Boxes)

720 HD Movie 8 (Not Available On All Boxes)

721 HD Movie 9 (Not Available On All Boxes)

722 HD Movie 10 (Not Available On All Boxes)

724 Halogen HD

725 TV One HD

726 Galavision HD

727 Outdoor Channel HD

728 Investigation Discovery HD

729 G4 HD

730 HSN HD

731 WE tv HD

732 H2 HD

733 Cooking Channel HD

734 DIY Network HD

735 CMT HD

736 Cartoon Network HD

737 nick HD

738 The Weather Channel HD

739 HLN HD

740 CNN HD

741 FOX News Channel HD

742 FOX Business Network HD

743 truTV HD

744 tbs HD

745 History HD

746 Comedy Central HD

747 MTV HD

748 Palladia HD

749 BET HD

750 VH1 HD

751 LMN HD

752 Food Network HD

753 HGTV HD

754 A&E HD

755 Velocity

756 Discovery Channel HD

757 Animal Planet HD

758 TLC HD

759 Travel Channel HD

760 Destination America HD

761 Science HD

762 Syfy HD

763 Bravo HD

764 bio HD

765 CNBC HD

766 MSNBC HD

767 Spike HD

768 FX HD

769 USA HD

770 TNT HD

771 National Geographic HD

772 Nat Geo Wild HD

773 AMC HD

774 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

775 Disney Channel HD

776 Disney XD HD

777 Hallmark Channel HD

778 ABC Family HD

779 TCM HD

780 ESPN HD

781 MLB Network HD

782 NBA TV HD

783 ESPNews HD

784 ESPNU HD

785 ESPN 2 HD

786 NBC Sports Network HD

787 FS Southwest HD

788 SPEED HD

789 Golf Channel HD

790 CBS Sports Network HD

791 FOX Soccer Channel HD

792 FOX Soccer Plus HD

793 GolTV HD

794 Big Ten Network HD

795 Tennis Channel HD

796 Encore HD

797 MGM HD

798 ESPN Goal Line/ESPN Buzzer Beater HD

799 ESPN3D

800 MLB Network Strike Zone HD

801 Lifetime HD

802 ESPN Deportes HD

803 FOX Deportes HD

804 hub HD

805 Universal HD

806 Smithsonian HD

807 Mav TV HD

808 PAC12 National HD (August 15th)

810 HD Pay-Per-View

811 Sportsman Channel HD

812 (Olympics Basketball HD) Guessing from July 27-August 13th (has not been officially announced)

813 (Olympics Soccer HD) Guessing from July 27-August 13th (has not been officially announced)

815 HBO HD E

816 HBO 2 HD E

817 HBO Comedy HD E

818 HBO Latino HD E

819 HBO Family HD E

820 HBO Signature HD E

821 HBO Zone HD E

824 Showtime Next HD E

825 CineMAX HD E

826 ActionMax HD E

827 MoreMAX HD E

828 ThrillerMAX HD E

829 Showtime Women HD E

830 Showtime HD E

831 Showtime 2 HD E

832 Showtime Showcase HD E

833 Showtime Extreme HD E

834 Showtime Beyond HD E

835 Starz HD E

839 Starz Edge HD E

840 Starz Kids & Family HD E

848 The Movie Channel HD E

849 The Movie Channel Xtra HD E

944 MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice HD

945 MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice 2 HD

957 NBA League Pass HD

997 3D Special Events 1

998 3D Special Events 2


I wish that twc will drop those HD movie tittle channels from the Navigator boxes in North Texas so we can have room for more HD channels between channels 705 and 849.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We will have to see if they actually get those channels. They are not the top ones but decently significant channels that have not gone HD yet.


I hate how they have the movie thing like that. We have ours all on one channel. Maybe they want to sell specific movies but still sucks.


The Olympics theory is good and those 3-D channels are in the HD count so they probably will keep them to jack up the count.


BTW: Can you search Indystar and get the BHN notice from last month?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22189480
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> We will have to see if they actually get those channels. They are not the top ones but decently significant channels that have not gone HD yet.
> 
> I hate how they have the movie thing like that. We have ours all on one channel. Maybe they want to sell specific movies but still sucks.
> 
> The Olympics theory is good and those 3-D channels are in the HD count so they probably will keep them to jack up the count.
> 
> BTW: Can you search Indystar and get the BHN notice from last month?



The Indystar did not have a notice this month sorry


----------



## Nayan

I wanted to wish y'all a happy 4th earlier, but life got a bit ahead of me







. Happy Independence Day to all my AVS folks :::hugs:::


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Not a problem.


Happy Belated 4th Everyone!


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

*Follow-up pm pixelation*


Turns out my neighbor has the same issue. We both called it in and two different BHN trucks showed up on July 4. The first guy checked the signal at the tap and found no problem. Said he would put a "monitor' on the line leading to the tap for our houses. Next guy came inside my neighbors house and witnessed the pixelation around 11 AM. He saw nothing on his meter saw he was puzzled. He swapped out my 8300HD for a new Cisco DVR as it seemed to trap the errors and reduce the problem. He said it would be elevated to the infrastructure dept. About 6 PM the pixelation went away. Not sure it was fixed because he mentioned some amplifiers on the line switch based on temperature. But since the problem used to last until 8PM I am hoping it was fixed.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22181789
> 
> *Pixelation only at certain times*
> 
> This is odd. For the past couple of days I have seen reception on all my converters pixelate only at about 7 PM for about an hour or so and then return to normal. I called CS and they wanted to sent a tech. On Saturday afternoon I called CS and asked them to check my signal. They said all boxes were reporting normal, so I cancelled the Sunday service call.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


I was looking at TWC-NYC's notice and did not see Sprout or TV Japan on it.


If this is the case and a new deal with PBS Kids Sprout has been reached, the deal is probably similar to the one with TV Guide Network where all systems get the channel 24/7 instead of it being 24/7 for half and OD for the other half. This would also likely mean us getting it in HD with the SD channel.


TV Japan also might be off the deals and that is currently on the HD possibilities.


If either or both of these are indeed off of the deals, they become HD possibilities likely in the 4th quarter.


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14490#post_21941917
> 
> 
> I think I'll open the BHNtechXpert suggestion box.
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I call the BHN CSR phone number is to report an outage. Then of course the response is always the same. "I don't see a reported outage or maintenance in your area and I don't get a response from your boxes. I can schedule a tech between..."
> 
> 
> 
> But the whole neighborhood is out. I try to tell the tech and they say the customers have to call before it will be considered an outage. Problem is that my neighbors are not very pro-active like I am. They figure BHN knows about it and will fix it. I have actually at times knocked on their door and told them to call BHN.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is my suggestion. If the CSR at the call center can look up my info so they can try to access my boxes, why can't their software automatically pull up other customers that live around me and test their boxes too. That way they could immediately know if it is a neighborhood outage and not have to wait for everyone to call.
> 
> 
> 
> I've pondered this for years and I think I have even posted this previously in this thread. BHNtechXpert, if you see any merit to this, please pass it on.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14490#post_21942374
> 
> 
> 
> They can tell if other devices are offline. In fact we have systems in place to detect such things automatically but it does take a few minutes for the event to be detected and then declared and then updated on the backend systems. It's not instantaneous by any stretch.


*Well it doesn't seem to work very well.* Tuesday night between 12:00 and 1:00 am some idiot drove off the road and took out a cable box. This caused an outage to about a dozen homes in my neighborhood. I'm an early riser so when I called at 6:00 am I expected "I don't see an outage in your area and I can schedule a technician" and got it. Not knowing the neighborhood was out, I scheduled. Around 8:00 am I called one of my neighbors to see if they were out. They were and had called and scheduled a tech too. A little later I checked with another neighbor and he told me about the box being hit and said at least four other people had called. They all got the same response that there was not an outage. It was now around 9:00 and I decided to call again to express my disatisfaction and explain that a box needed repair. This time I got the recording that there was an outage and it would be fixed in a few hours. In fact it was.


So back to my original post: Why can't the CSR's have a system that will look up all of the equipment at other houses around me and see if they are showing a signal? Think of the time and aggravation it would save. At least I found out I have trained my neighbors into calling for outages.


Gee, if I keep complaining like this I might be considered the new Hokemon!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAL7*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22184930
> 
> 
> I have searched for references to ClearQAM to get an answer, because I know it's out there but I don't think I understand the issue well enough to see it. I have BHN for cable internet only (no television). I am getting ready to drop satellite in favor of OTA television. OTA is an acceptable alternative to BHN, but if it ClearQAM will give me locals, I'd just as soon use the cable. In the course of investigating all this,I came upon a comment that led me to think that a QAM tuner would give me all the local ATSC channels as ClearQAM signals on my current BHN coax. The logic being that BHN leaves local channels unencrypted as ClearQAM. I tested this by connecting my data cable directly to a TV with a QAM tuner to see if anything came through --- nada,
> 
> Finally, my question... Was I completely wrong, or do I just need to do something different to get ClearQAM?



If you have internet only video is trapped out. You will need to subscribe to a video service to receive clear qam channels.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22191968
> 
> *Well it doesn't seem to work very well.* Tuesday night between 12:00 and 1:00 am some idiot drove off the road and took out a cable box. This caused an outage to about a dozen homes in my neighborhood. I'm an early riser so when I called at 6:00 am I expected "I don't see an outage in your area and I can schedule a technician" and got it. Not knowing the neighborhood was out, I scheduled. Around 8:00 am I called one of my neighbors to see if they were out. They were and had called and scheduled a tech too. A little later I checked with another neighbor and he told me about the box being hit and said at least four other people had called. They all got the same response that there was not an outage. It was now around 9:00 and I decided to call again to express my disatisfaction and explain that a box needed repair. This time I got the recording that there was an outage and it would be fixed in a few hours. In fact it was.
> 
> So back to my original post: Why can't the CSR's have a system that will look up all of the equipment at other houses around me and see if they are showing a signal? Think of the time and aggravation it would save. At least I found out I have trained my neighbors into calling for outages.
> 
> Gee, if I keep complaining like this I might be considered the new Hokemon!



They do however it still takes time to determine the issue. It wasn't an traditional outage it was a local equipment damage issue. While folks had called in they probably didn't call in all at once and most likely went to different places. The information does filter down to EMC through normal and reasonable processes. When you call and ask a rep they are relying on EMC data and at the time you called they had not issued an event declaration yet.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14790#post_22168923
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from with your need for specific information to help us out. It is not you who is requesting it, but the engineers who are going to diagnose the problem. But maybe I can help you see the situation from our (the consumers') side. You are our advocate after all.
> 
> Let's start with a simple neighborhood outage. When there is an outage and I call to report it, I am told by the CSR that there are "no other reports in the area", "did I reboot my boxes", "I'll schedule a tech." Even if I explain that I have called several of my neighbors before I called BHN and they are out too doesn't matter. The way it comes off looking to me is that BHN doesn't think their network can ever have any problems. It is always an individual problem.
> 
> When customers start having identical problems with the software, diagnose it, and then post the problem on this (or other boards), why on earth should we have to jump through hoops to get someone to look into it? A few months ago something changed in the system and shows that were not listed as new started recording when "new shows only" was selected. We gave several examples, (Mythbusters was repeated by several customers), but unless we took the time to go to lookup our ip address and go to the secure site and log the problem you said it would be considered a non-issue. Again, it looks like BHN thinks it's an individual problem. Can't be the network or software. Couldn't it have been reported as a generic problem and someone at BHN could have taken a DVR and scheduled Mythbusters to see if it was indeed a problem? If BHN then didn't find it, come back to us and THEN ask us for specifics.
> 
> Finally we come to the clocks in the network were fast last week. Again several of us reported the problem on the board. You say you can't report it unless you have specifics because "When a group is affected we have to combine data including account information to demonstrate that indeed a problem exists and what regions or lcoations are affected." Why not trust us first and look at the system before asking us for help in narrowing it down? That's how it use to be around here. Why not "go to bat" for us and report that you have several complaints that the network clock is off? Heck, hook up a DVR and see for yourself. If it's not off for BHN, ask for specifics.
> 
> Do you see how it looks to us? We are not dummies and have been on this board and thread for many years. We have taken the time to diagnose several problems over the years and can usually tell when they are individual or when they are network wide. It is those network problems that causes the frustrations when we have to go through needless girations before BHN will even consider that there could possibly be a problem. In other words, if you try it yourselves first, you may save you and us lots of time and frustration. If you don't find a reported problem, trust me, we will do everything we can to help you track it down.
> 
> Thanks for listening. Sorry all of you for the long post, but I needed to get this off my chest.



I am certainly your advocate but I disagree. If a doctor askes you to gather information about your daily habits you do what he asks.....if a mechanic tells you to change your oil at regular intervals you do what they ask. Guys...most if not all of you know nothing about how a hybrid HFC network operates and what is involved in trouble isolation. In order to help you I need specific information. You can choose not to give it in which case I will not be helping you or you can do what everyone else does in all of the 30 or so forums and communities I participate in do and give the information that I request. This is the ONLY comnunitiy where this is a problem and we are not going to change the data gathering process just for you guys. Sorry it just isn't going to work like that.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

*Problem Finally Fixed*


Well, the escalation team had Maintenance Division come today and fix the problem. Somewhere down the street there was an Automatic Gain Control that is supposed to adjust itself based on temperature had failed. They swapped it out and the problem is fixed.


One of the problems BHN has in its customer service is that the different groups are all siloed. They don't talk to each other.


Anyone know where to get a manual for the Cisco 8427HDC DVR?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22191807
> 
> *Follow-up pm pixelation*
> 
> Turns out my neighbor has the same issue. We both called it in and two different BHN trucks showed up on July 4. The first guy checked the signal at the tap and found no problem. Said he would put a "monitor' on the line leading to the tap for our houses. Next guy came inside my neighbors house and witnessed the pixelation around 11 AM. He saw nothing on his meter saw he was puzzled. He swapped out my 8300HD for a new Cisco DVR as it seemed to trap the errors and reduce the problem. He said it would be elevated to the infrastructure dept. About 6 PM the pixelation went away. Not sure it was fixed because he mentioned some amplifiers on the line switch based on temperature. But since the problem used to last until 8PM I am hoping it was fixed.


*It was NOT!*


----------



## allowiches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22195231
> 
> 
> I am certainly your advocate but I disagree. If a doctor askes you to gather information about your daily habits you do what he asks.....if a mechanic tells you to change your oil at regular intervals you do what they ask. Guys...most if not all of you know nothing about how a hybrid HFC network operates and what is involved in trouble isolation. In order to help you I need specific information. You can choose not to give it in which case I will not be helping you or you can do what everyone else does in all of the 30 or so forums and communities I participate in do and give the information that I request. This is the ONLY comnunitiy where this is a problem and we are not going to change the data gathering process just for you guys. Sorry it just isn't going to work like that.



Sheesh. I already apologized once for my post about the time situation. Again I am sorry.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22195208
> 
> 
> They do however it still takes time to determine the issue. It wasn't an traditional outage it was a local equipment damage issue. While folks had called in they probably didn't call in all at once and most likely went to different places. The information does filter down to EMC through normal and reasonable processes. When you call and ask a rep they are relying on EMC data and at the time you called they had not issued an event declaration yet.



All I was doing is making a suggestion on how BHN could improve customer service by giving software to the call center CSRs that would allow them (or automatically) pull up equipment at neighboring addresses to see if an outage does indeed effect more than one house. It was only a suggestion.


Don't bother replying because with this post I am deleting my shortcut to this thread. I have been posting here for 6 years and it has always been an enjoyable time. In the last few months it seems to have become the thread to go if you want to be belittled by BHN. I don't need that.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allowiches*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22202299
> 
> 
> Sheesh. I already apologized once for my post about the time situation. Again I am sorry.
> 
> All I was doing is making a suggestion on how BHN could improve customer service by giving software to the call center CSRs that would allow them (or automatically) pull up equipment at neighboring addresses to see if an outage does indeed effect more than one house. It was only a suggestion.
> 
> Don't bother replying because with this post I am deleting my shortcut to this thread. I have been posting here for 6 years and it has always been an enjoyable time. In the last few months it seems to have become the thread to go if you want to be belittled by BHN. I don't need that.



Allowiches how do you know we don't already have that because the fact of the matter is our reps do. There are reasons why we do what we and how we do it and lets just say that just because you don't understand or agree with it doesn't make it wrong. We've been in this business a long time now and we truly do have the best of the best in diagnostics available in the industry...those who have worked with me directly on RR issues especially already know this. You are the customer...not the technician and as much as we appreciate you as the customer we need you to allow our folks to do their jobs as required. If there's a question as to whether something was handled correctly or not thats my job to investigate and remedy as needed but I don't need nor appreciate you telling me or anyone here for that matter how to do their jobs. It would be like me telling you how to peform your job....not gonna happen.


As for the belittled nonsense...stop it. A select FEW of you here have done nothing but given me a hard time since I walked into this place. I come here to help you and truly make sure you have a positive experience and assist with those issues that are complex and elude resolutions by the normal process because of their complexity (eg: Time Standard...HDMI Blink with 3rd party EQ, and many others) and instead of working WITH me to resolve them all you have done is given me grief and a headache. I could have had several of these things fixed far faster with your help but instead you took it upon yourselves to question the process and motives behind the questions required in the process. So spare me please the woe is me stuff. You guys have a tool (me) at your disposal that NO other provider in this industry offers...stop slamming the door in my face when I'm trying to help you and start being part of the solution...not the problem.


To the rest of you who have helped and cooperated and been part of the resolution process.....THANK YOU....the above does not apply to you.


----------



## sofast1

Last week during all that wind from T.S. Debby my phone and internet went out. Assuming it was due to the weather,I called Bright House. Without any request from me to do so, the first thing the csr did was to check my neighbors service. My neighbors had no problems and a reboot of my modem solved the problem. I think a lot of people get great service from Bright House but you only hear about the planes that crash. Gary (BHNtechXpert) was there for me when I had installation problems and made sure all the issues were resolved to my satisfaction. What else can I say? Now if they could do something about that guide.............







Thanks again Gary, your help is not unappreciated.


----------



## Wolfpanther

Actually you are not the only provider that offers a tech at the customers disposal through a forum. Dish Network has what they call the D.I.R.T. Team. They are quite active on the Dish Network forum and extremely helpful. I have both Dish and BHN. Dish worked with me trying to resolve an issue. BHN gave me grief. I actually pulled my tv service for quite a while because of the run around I got and was considering pulling the RR before someone actually bothered to listen instead of using canned response. When I pulled my tv service, within 5 minutes of returning the box and deactivating the service, my Roadrunner started going on and off. It took them almost a month to resolve the matter. They could see it in the office when it dropped out. Finally the day the service tech was scheduled to come, I had an 8 - 12 window. He showed up after 1 p.m. The internet started cutting in and out at 11:30 a.m. I called the office and they read the information to me that they were seeing to give the tech when he showed up. They said that would help him diagnosis the problem. When he showed up, he refused to even listen to the what the office told me. He said it made no difference. Read the meter and said you have no problem and left. He wasn't gone 10 minutes and it did it again. When I called, since I need a weekend appointment, I was told I would have to wait an additional week for another tech. They finally sent a tech who knew what he was doing on Sunday when I told them to remove the roadrunner. He actually spent time and tested all the lines and wound up replacing the wiring. That fixed it. Unfortunately, the attitude of the customer representatives that I dealt with was I'll be happy to schedule a disconnect for you instead of trying to resolve my issue. I had to actually do a chat online when I could get on to get anywhere. I feel that is poor customer service.


As a customer, reading a lot of your posts you do come off as rude and arrogant at times. Allowiches has praised you many times throughout this thread, but states one thing he has an issue with and you definitely come off as rude to him. If there is an outage and you call in to customer service, they never admit there is an outage. At one time I called from a neighbor's house to report an outage, right after my neighbor had called and was told there there had not been any reports of an outage and there were issues. However, try a few minutes later and all you get is busy signal for quite a while. That's usually when there is an outage. Just be honest and admit that there is a problem with the system, that will make customers a lot happier than never admitting there is a problem. If you tell me there is an outage and you are working on it, as a customer that makes me happy.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22202558
> 
> 
> Last week during all that wind from T.S. Debby my phone and internet went out. Assuming it was due to the weather,I called Bright House. Without any request from me to do so, the first thing the csr did was to check my neighbors service. My neighbors had no problems and a reboot of my modem solved the problem. I think a lot of people get great service from Bright House but you only hear about the planes that crash. Gary (BHNtechXpert) was there for me when I had installation problems and made sure all the issues were resolved to my satisfaction. What else can I say? Now if they could do something about that guide.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Gary, your help is not unappreciated.



Thank you... it was my pleasure...


----------



## jaw5279

Is anyone experiencing issues this morning?


I have three HD boxes in my home in Lake Mary. One of these is a DVR. Last night it appears that something (new software?) was pushed to each of the boxes. This morning as of 10:50) we are unable to tune into around 40 channels between 1001 and 1917. The same is true of channels in the non HD regions. We get the channel "is currently unavailable Please try again later" messages.


I went thru the channels earlier without keeping specifics and had around the same number out but with some differences (AMC earlier no / AMC later yes; Ovation on 1316 earlier yes / Later no). Most of the channels that were out earlier were still out later.


I tried a reboot of one of the boxes with no apparent change to the symptoms. This box has since twice rebooted spontaneously, once as I was going thru the channels around 10:50am and second while it was just sitting on channel around 11:13am. I am able to watch previously DVR'd content.


Another odd issue this morning. We also have broadband and phone service bundled with the cable. Broadband has worked fine thru the morning. However we just had an issue with the phone where it rang 4 different times in quick succseesion, each time with no one on the line. It then went off line for a short period of time (less than a minute) . Once the phone service returned all has been fine.


Since the advent of the SDV, we have had several times where we were uable to receive certain channels. Each time, the problem seem to be addressed outside the home after home service calls were unable to address the issue. This is the first time that the problem seems to have occurred along with something being pushed to the boxes.


Guess I'll call Brighthouse and see what the rep has to say.



Well, about 5 minutes after I sent this, while on hold for a service rep, the box spontaneously rebooted again and when it came back, the channels came back too. I wonder what was done to repair the situation??


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolfpanther*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22202584
> 
> 
> " If there is an outage and you call in to customer service, they never admit there is an outage. At one time I called from a neighbor's house to report an outage, right after my neighbor had called and was told there there had not been any reports of an outage and there were issues. However, try a few minutes later and all you get is busy signal for quite a while. That's usually when there is an outage. Just be honest and admit that there is a problem with the system, that will make customers a lot happier than never admitting there is a problem. If you tell me there is an outage and you are working on it, as a customer that makes me happy.



If an event has been declared in your area the rep will tell you as they are alerted the minute they pull your account. Most things that ppl here call an outage or system wide event aren't...this is my point. You think and act as though you know more than we do about our own network and it's status and honestly you don't. Rather than go into a call or an interaction with attitude essentially telling the person at the other end of the phone or keyboard they don't know what they're talking about when they are looking right at it is counterproductive. Let them do their job without hassle. They are there to help you and how you go into the interaction will greatly determine the outcome (it shouldn't be that way but humans are humans).


The same applies to those of you who think it's appropriate to hover over techs telling them how to do their job as well. Techs are highly trained and skilled at what they do...they don't need your help and will ask if they need something...please allow them the lattitude to do what they came to do without interference. IF there is a situation where you feel a tech has not done something correctly - YOU SEND IT TO ME and I will investigate it...don't engage the tech.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22202637
> 
> 
> Is anyone experiencing issues this morning?
> 
> I have three HD boxes in my home in Lake Mary. One of these is a DVR. Last night it appears that something (new software?) was pushed to each of the boxes. This morning as of 10:50) we are unable to tune into around 40 channels between 1001 and 1917. The same is true of channels in the non HD regions. We get the channel "is currently unavailable Please try again later" messages.
> 
> I went thru the channels earlier without keeping specifics and had around the same number out but with some differences (AMC earlier no / AMC later yes; Ovation on 1316 earlier yes / Later no). Most of the channels that were out earlier were still out later.
> 
> I tried a reboot of one of the boxes with no apparent change to the symptoms. This box has since twice rebooted spontaneously, once as I was going thru the channels around 10:50am and second while it was just sitting on channel around 11:13am. I am able to watch previously DVR'd content.
> 
> Another odd issue this morning. We also have broadband and phone service bundled with the cable. Broadband has worked fine thru the morning. However we just had an issue with the phone where it rang 4 different times in quick succseesion, each time with no one on the line. It then went off line for a short period of time (less than a minute) . Once the phone service returned all has been fine.
> 
> Since the advent of the SDV, we have had several times where we were uable to receive certain channels. Each time, the problem seem to be addressed outside the home after home service calls were unable to address the issue. This is the first time that the problem seems to have occurred along with something being pushed to the boxes.
> 
> Guess I'll call Brighthouse and see what the rep has to say.



Email me at [email protected] and I will take a look. Quick hint here is that we never do updates that would impact all services at once during the day....this would be done between 12am and 6am stopping right at 6am or earlier so something else is going on.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22202644
> 
> 
> The same applies to those of you who think it's appropriate to hover over techs telling them how to do their job as well. Techs are highly trained and skilled at what they do...they don't need your help and will ask if they need something...please allow them the lattitude to do what they came to do without interference. IF there is a situation where you feel a tech has not done something correctly - YOU SEND IT TO ME and I will investigate it...don't engage the tech.



I find this funny. While I have had some outstanding techs, there's been a couple that just made me smdh. I had an issue with my HDDVR (this was when it was first rolling out) and had horrible pixiillation. The tech came out, replaced my outside line and left without even coming inside to check to see if the problem was fixed (it wasn't). I had one tech tell me I needed a new computer to get my Road Runner to work (seriously?) when it was his fault he didn't call in and tell them he replaced the modem. I even had a tech who did not know how to hook up a box (I taught him). I appreciate all you guys do (and you too Gary







) but it goes both ways as I know you deal with those of us who know our way around and tend to be jerks but also sometimes the techs and CS act as if they've never handled a customer or problem before.


----------



## Wolfpanther

When the entire neighborhood does not have service, I would consider that an outage. Also, I do not hover over a tech. The main tech support at your number felt if would be in the tech's best interest to have the information they gave me. He didn't even want to hear it. Of course, when he checked the line it was working then. But all he did was check the line. The next tech was proactive, listened to what the office was seeing at the time of the outage and checked all of the connections inside, outside and at the box inside and took care of the problem.


I have NEVER ONE in the 15 years I have dealt with Time Warner and then Brighthouse in Central Florida had the reps admit there was an outage. Other companies I have dealt with when I lived in Nashville and South Florida have acknowledged when you called there was an outage and they were working on it.


The law firm I was working for in Winter Park when Hurricane Charlie hit, had the cables and the electric lines laying across the sidewalk disconnected and power was out to our building for 4 days after the storm. Two weeks later when we were having problems with our business RR modem, we were informed by the techs, that the system was showing we had a continuous signal and connection for the last 5 weeks and that we were up at that time. They finally replaced the modem when they sent a business tech out and found the modem was fired. We were continually sent residential techs for over a week. I would like to know how we were showing a continuous signal for 5 weeks when we were without power for 4 days and the lines were down on the ground.


When I scheduled the whole home dvr to be installed, I requested 2 so I could set either one. When the tech installed the system, he said you understand how to use the dvrs and left without going through anything. Turned out he had installed one dvr and one receiver. When I called to have this corrected, I was told I would have to pay an additional $30 installation charge. If it was my fault I would have no problem with that, but I did not receive what I ordered. Once again, you have to request your service be cancelled to get anymore. I had to go further up the ladder and provide a copy of my chat when I ordered the service to have the $30 waived.


Its these attitudes, together with the attitude of customer service if a person gets so frustrated that they say cancel my service because they are just getting a run around that the response is okay, I'll be happy to schedule that for you. Would you like to hear I'll be happy to lose you as a customer instead of trying to resolve the situation? You shouldn't have to try to pursue it up the corporate to get what you are paying for. That's what makes me consider clearing my whole home dvrs and turning off the cable and as soon as someone gets faster speed for the internet getting rid of Roadrunner. 99% of the time I am very happy with my cable and internet service, it's having to deal with the front line customer service reps who have a canned response and 9 times out of 10 aren't even listening to what you are saying and the techs who just want to get their pay and not do anything. And they do exist, as they do in any industry. There are some amazing techs that I have dealt with and I make sure I praise them to the company as I will complain about the poor techs. It just seems like the ones who do the least to get by outnumber the good ones and that is frustrating. My time is just as valuable and I shouldn't have to sit around through 2 or 3 scheduled appointments for one repair.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

*When the entire neighborhood does not have service, I would consider that an outage. Also, I do not hover over a tech. The main tech support at your number felt if would be in the tech's best interest to have the information they gave me. He didn't even want to hear it. Of course, when he checked the line it was working then. But all he did was check the line. The next tech was proactive, listened to what the office was seeing at the time of the outage and checked all of the connections inside, outside and at the box inside and took care of the problem.*


If your entire neighborhood was out then we already know of the event and you will be told there is an event in your area. It is immediately displayed on your account and a multitude of other locations available to the rep. There is the remote possibility that the notification has not caught up with the event. It does take a couple of minutes for each system to update.

*I have NEVER ONE in the 15 years I have dealt with Time Warner and then Brighthouse in Central Florida had the reps admit there was an outage. Other companies I have dealt with when I lived in Nashville and South Florida have acknowledged when you called there was an outage and they were working on it.*


I find that hard to swallow considering I hear agents do this every day as needed when walking the floor and actively work with each group to communicate to our customers when something severely impacting takes place (rare but it can happen). It is more likely than not your situation was not an event or outage but isolated to your location.

*The law firm I was working for in Winter Park when Hurricane Charlie hit, had the cables and the electric lines laying across the sidewalk disconnected and power was out to our building for 4 days after the storm. Two weeks later when we were having problems with our business RR modem, we were informed by the techs, that the system was showing we had a continuous signal and connection for the last 5 weeks and that we were up at that time. They finally replaced the modem when they sent a business tech out and found the modem was fired. We were continually sent residential techs for over a week. I would like to know how we were showing a continuous signal for 5 weeks when we were without power for 4 days and the lines were down on the ground.*


Diagnostics aren't perfect. If the modem was responding (yet still defective) it is very possible that the issue was not detected. While rare it does happen.

*When I scheduled the whole home dvr to be installed, I requested 2 so I could set either one. When the tech installed the system, he said you understand how to use the dvrs and left without going through anything. Turned out he had installed one dvr and one receiver. When I called to have this corrected, I was told I would have to pay an additional $30 installation charge. If it was my fault I would have no problem with that, but I did not receive what I ordered. Once again, you have to request your service be cancelled to get anymore. I had to go further up the ladder and provide a copy of my chat when I ordered the service to have the $30 waived.*


This sounds like he asked you a question and you replied yes and he left based on this. Obviously I can't comment on the rest of this because I can''t hear the call a year after the fact. There should have been no charge either way because you weren't sidegrading you were upgrading (going to two WHDVR units). The only time a trip charge applies is if you sidegrade out of a planned visit and even then the reps have the authority to waive it as needed. This is nothing new....been this way for a very long time.

*Its these attitudes, together with the attitude of customer service if a person gets so frustrated that they say cancel my service because they are just getting a run around that the response is okay, I'll be happy to schedule that for you. Would you like to hear I'll be happy to lose you as a customer instead of trying to resolve the situation? You shouldn't have to try to pursue it up the corporate to get what you are paying for. That's what makes me consider clearing my whole home dvrs and turning off the cable and as soon as someone gets faster speed for the internet getting rid of Roadrunner. 99% of the time I am very happy with my cable and internet service, it's having to deal with the front line customer service reps who have a canned response and 9 times out of 10 aren't even listening to what you are saying and the techs who just want to get their pay and not do anything. And they do exist, as they do in any industry. There are some amazing techs that I have dealt with and I make sure I praise them to the company as I will complain about the poor techs. It just seems like the ones who do the least to get by outnumber the good ones and that is frustrating. My time is just as valuable and I shouldn't have to sit around through 2 or 3 scheduled appointments for one repair.*


If you have an experience like this I WANT TO KNOW ABOUT IT. Our folks are fully empowered to do the right thing as needed without the need to escalate an issue period. It is neither in our culture or their training to treat any customer like that....quite the contrary in fact. If in the rare event you encounter someone who has forgotten how they have been trained I would be happy to remind them of our expectations.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolfpanther*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22202823
> 
> 
> 99% of the time I am very happy with my cable and internet service, it's having to deal with the front line customer service reps who have a canned response and 9 times out of 10 aren't even listening to what you are saying and the techs who just want to get their pay and not do anything. And they do exist, as they do in any industry.



Yes,they do and Bright House has their share. When I switched from Dish and Verizon to Bright House I had the unfortunate luck to get a lazy csr and a dip-stick installer from Knight. I contacted Gary and all problems (and there were quite a few) fixed! Don't put up with bad service,ask Gary(did I really say that?







)! Seriously, if the first service call didn't go right or the tech/csr doesn't know or care,that's what Gary's here for. If you let him,he'll make it right. Worked for me.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22202754
> 
> 
> I find this funny. While I have had some outstanding techs, there's been a couple that just made me smdh. I had an issue with my HDDVR (this was when it was first rolling out) and had horrible pixiillation. The tech came out, replaced my outside line and left without even coming inside to check to see if the problem was fixed (it wasn't). I had one tech tell me I needed a new computer to get my Road Runner to work (seriously?) when it was his fault he didn't call in and tell them he replaced the modem. I even had a tech who did not know how to hook up a box (I taught him). I appreciate all you guys do (and you too Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it goes both ways as I know you deal with those of us who know our way around and tend to be jerks but also sometimes the techs and CS act as if they've never handled a customer or problem before.



Ya wanna know how to fix this? Let me know when it happens.....thats all you need to do.


----------



## Wolfpanther

*I have NEVER ONE in the 15 years I have dealt with Time Warner and then Brighthouse in Central Florida had the reps admit there was an outage. Other companies I have dealt with when I lived in Nashville and South Florida have acknowledged when you called there was an outage and they were working on it.


I find that hard to swallow considering I hear agents do this every day*


This is what I'm talking about when I speak of attitudes. To me, this basically says you believe I'm lying. There are better ways to word it, such as I have not experienced this myself in the customer call center or some other nicer way of putting it. Just because you have not heard it does not mean it hasn't happened.

*Diagnostics aren't perfect. If the modem was responding (yet still defective) it is very possible that the issue was not detected. While rare it does happen.*


I understand diagnostics are not perfect; however, how could the center be receiving a steady signal from the modem for the previous 5 weeks, when there was no power for 4 days and the cable lines were also disconnected and laying across the sidewalk due to the hurricane?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

*This is what I'm talking about when I speak of attitudes. To me, this basically says you believe I'm lying. There are better ways to word it, such as I have not experienced this myself in the customer call center or some other nicer way of putting it. Just because you have not heard it does not mean it hasn't happened.*


Stop putting words in my mouth. If I thought you were lying I would tell you....trust me. I do find your statement hard to swallow for a number of reasons however because I walk the call center daily and hear the agents properly informing customers of their service status, event, local, non pay...whatever it may be.

*I understand diagnostics are not perfect; however, how could the center be receiving a steady signal from the modem for the previous 5 weeks, when there was no power for 4 days and the cable lines were also disconnected and laying across the sidewalk due to the hurricane?*


Depends on when you called in and what tools they used. The diagnostics reports go back at least 30 days.


----------



## Wolfpanther

I'm not putting words in your mouth. I am telling you what it sounds like to me. When you say I find that hard to swallow, that says to me you don't believe. I'm sorry if you have an issue with that, but that's what it sounds like to me.


I don't see how the tools used for diagnosis could report a steady connection for the last 5 weeks, when 2 or 2 1/2 weeks previously a hurricane came through and knocked out the power lines and the cable connection. How can a modem or any other electrical piece of equipment be reporting a signal when there was no power for 4 days?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

*I'm not putting words in your mouth. I am telling you what it sounds like to me. When you say I find that hard to swallow, that says to me you don't believe. I'm sorry if you have an issue with that, but that's what it sounds like to me.*


This is a forum not a one to one voice conversation. You can't hear me speak at all. I'm not the one that has the issue...you were parsing my words for something that was convenient to your cause and I was simply answering your concern. If I thought you were lying trust me...I would tell you right here...

*I don't see how the tools used for diagnosis could report a steady connection for the last 5 weeks, when 2 or 2 1/2 weeks previously a hurricane came through and knocked out the power lines and the cable connection. How can a modem or any other electrical piece of equipment be reporting a signal when there was no power for 4 days?*


They didn't and it just depends on when you called in as to how far back the person was looking at. That was then...and it was many years ago by what you describe and our tools are considerably different now as well. In fact the tools we have now were not available then....you do realize how long ago Charlie hit right?


----------



## Maya68

I have been on this forum for almost 10 years and have never seen so much drama... I miss the good old days when we all just had a pleasant conversation.


----------



## Barry928

Wow. It has been 10 years. Made some good friends on this forum over the years. Hello to the old guard. You guys still watching this thread?


----------



## rich21

Your just a youngster.....


Remember the days of the Local station mucking up the PSIP every now and then. Fox doing 480i widescreen and badly. Then there were our get togethers for tours of the stations or look at members new equipment...


Don't usually look here anymore since I don't have cable, just happened to see your post on the main page...


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22203975
> 
> 
> I have been on this forum for almost 10 years and have never seen so much drama... I miss the good old days when we all just had a pleasant conversation.



Nobody wants that more than I do but when someone asks for help and then refuses to give the information needed to make it happen for them it's how should we say difficult to help them. Top that by the very same then complaining that nobody will help them. Makes it very difficult for me and it doesn't need to be that way. Through me you have amazing access to resolutions and answers but there are guidelines and processes that must be followed. I don't send anything to engineering without first verifying everything. Those folks are busy enough as it is and don't need nonsense thrown their way that turns out to be nothing at all. The fact that I do the legwork upfront and always go into the situation with a verified and duplicatable issue ensures that I always get immediate attention to my issues. No boy that cried wolf here....and no engineers asking why in the hell is he sending me this nonsense.


----------



## Barry928

Hey Rich,


That is just what I was thinking. All these issues seem minor now compared to the problems faced by the broadcasters, cable companies and viewers at the beginning of the digital transition. I remember the station tours and the Central Florida High Deifinition Society meetings as good fun, good will with the broadcasters and a chance to meet people who shared a common interest. Our first tour with BHN engineering at the old Deland headend was November 13th, 2004.


Here is the thread from 2003 when Greg McLaughlin was the BH rep.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/299580/central-florida-fall-2003-thread


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14850#post_22203058
> 
> 
> Ya wanna know how to fix this? Let me know when it happens.....thats all you need to do.


When you have a moment, please read my post #14828. I'd like to get your initial take on an issue I'm having with my DVR box. Thanks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14820#post_22181766
> 
> 
> Is this ops normal for the Cisco 8642 HDC? Situation: I'm several hours into the recording of a 6-hr program. I now want to watch/play the program from its beginning (while the DVR continues to record the rest of the program) - all works OK so far. Now I choose to fast forward the program ahead by perhaps 30-40 minutes, and I try to select a fast forward speed of 2, 3, or 4, but it won't let me do it! Consistently, I will get the two fast forward arrows for maybe 1 second, then it reverts back to the normal play speed. If I then choose to stop/cancel the recording of the program (even though the scheduled recording time still has another hour or so to go), I can then watch/play the program and the fast forward functions work flawlessly. In short, I'm having to cancel/stop an ongoing recording of a program in order to play the program and also have the full functionality features of the DVR, in particular the fast forward functions.



Is this only happening with your 6 hour recording?


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


In a surprise, WESH 2 (NBC)/ WKCF 18 (CW) have pulled their signals from Bright House.


However, in the interim, they made a deal with an NBC Affiliate in Pennsylvania to carry their local affiliate so WESH totally strikes out here and we still have our NBC OD/primetime programming. I think we have another channel instead of WKCF but do not think it is a CW one. It will not matter because those shows do not premier until October when this thing will be long over.


Gary: What is in place of WKCF?

http://onyourside.brighthouse.com/centralflorida-clearpicture 


I hope more cable co's do this in the future when a local affiliate wants to pull this crap. I bet WESH is regretting this at the moment. I'd seriously prefer they hold out and make WESH cave. Good luck with your advertising WESH. LOL!


While I do not watch anything on NBC, this is simply hilarious.


Well Done Bright House!


----------



## HDOrlando

I've got some more news.


Expect Playboy HD to quietly launch with TV Land HD and MTV2 HD a week from tomorrow.


When I was looking at lineups this morning, I noticed Playboy HD on both Bakersfield and Birmingham which are the only two BHN systems that have gotten TV Land HD and MTV2 HD this month.


This leads me to believe that Playboy HD will launch a week from Wednesday. If you recall, Hustler HD was not announced but quietly launched on February 22 when we got more Cinemax HD.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22204897
> 
> 
> Is this only happening with your 6 hour recording?


No. This is the same type of issue I identified in post #14632. I notice it on some channels when recording a show and then trying to view the same show before it has finished recording. Once the show finishes recording, it works fine. It happens on any length; I see it on 1 hour shows.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205184
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> In a surprise, WESH 2 (NBC)/ WKCF 18 (CW) have pulled their signals from Bright House.
> 
> However, in the interim, they made a deal with an NBC Affiliate in Pennsylvania to carry their local affiliate so WESH totally strikes out here and we still have our NBC OD/primetime programming. I think we have another channel instead of WKCF but do not think it is a CW one. It will not matter because those shows do not premier until October when this thing will be long over.
> 
> Gary: What is in place of WKCF?
> http://onyourside.brighthouse.com/centralflorida-clearpicture
> 
> I hope more cable co's do this in the future when a local affiliate wants to pull this crap. I bet WESH is regretting this at the moment. I'd seriously prefer they hold out and make WESH cave. Good luck with your advertising WESH. LOL!
> 
> While I do not watch anything on NBC, this is simply hilarious.
> 
> Well Done Bright House!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205262
> 
> 
> No. This is the same type of issue I identified in post #14632. I notice it on some channels when recording a show and then trying to view the same show before it has finished recording. Once the show finishes recording, it works fine. It happens on any length; I see it on 1 hour shows.



Do me a favor please and repost it again ....sorry and thanks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205184
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> In a surprise, WESH 2 (NBC)/ WKCF 18 (CW) have pulled their signals from Bright House.
> 
> However, in the interim, they made a deal with an NBC Affiliate in Pennsylvania to carry their local affiliate so WESH totally strikes out here and we still have our NBC OD/primetime programming. I think we have another channel instead of WKCF but do not think it is a CW one. It will not matter because those shows do not premier until October when this thing will be long over.
> 
> Gary: What is in place of WKCF?
> http://onyourside.brighthouse.com/centralflorida-clearpicture
> 
> I hope more cable co's do this in the future when a local affiliate wants to pull this crap. I bet WESH is regretting this at the moment. I'd seriously prefer they hold out and make WESH cave. Good luck with your advertising WESH. LOL!
> 
> While I do not watch anything on NBC, this is simply hilarious.
> 
> Well Done Bright House!



Hey there...


In Orlando, Florida and Tampa, Florida, customers can access NBC programming on WBRE out of Wilkes Barre, Pennsylvania. We will also offer HBO Family as an alternative viewing option on WMOR and TV Guide Network on WKCF the CW for customers while we continue to work toward an agreement.


For WESH, Primetime On Demand in both SD and HD remains available for customers to view their favorite shows after they’ve aired live on NBC.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205273
> 
> 
> Do me a favor please and repost it again ....sorry and thanks.


From post # 14632: Has anyone else seen an issue with fast forwarding a show that is currently being recorded? Typically what happens on my Cisco 8642 is that it will start to go to the 1st FF mode, then jump back to play mode. This seems like a bug..


I meant no malice with my post. Just wanted to emphasize that I too had the same issue.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


I meant the station that is showing on WKCF.


Is it an independent subchannel of WBRE?


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205184
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> In a surprise, WESH 2 (NBC)/ WKCF 18 (CW) have pulled their signals from Bright House.
> 
> However, in the interim, they made a deal with an NBC Affiliate in Pennsylvania to carry their local affiliate so WESH totally strikes out here and we still have our NBC OD/primetime programming. I think we have another channel instead of WKCF but do not think it is a CW one. It will not matter because those shows do not premier until October when this thing will be long over.
> 
> Gary: What is in place of WKCF?
> http://onyourside.brighthouse.com/centralflorida-clearpicture
> 
> I hope more cable co's do this in the future when a local affiliate wants to pull this crap. I bet WESH is regretting this at the moment. I'd seriously prefer they hold out and make WESH cave. Good luck with your advertising WESH. LOL!
> 
> While I do not watch anything on NBC, this is simply hilarious.
> 
> Well Done Bright House!





for starters, the new season starts in september. and you forgot the olympics begin in 2 weeks.


----------



## Nayan

Apparently ME-TV went off as well and replaced with NBC On Demand. And of course NBC is one of the channels I can't get OTA.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: I meant The CW schedule starts in October and we are all well aware of The Olympics.


Nayan: This TV is also gone.


This should not last more than a few weeks.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205418
> 
> 
> And of course NBC is one of the channels I can't get OTA.



I have one of these in my attic for wesh. it works pretty well.

 

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=03&p=Y5-7-13&d=AntennaCraft-Y5713-HighbandBroadband-VHF-HD-Yagi-TV-Antenna-for-Channels-713-(Y5713)&c=TV%20Antennas&sku=716079000987


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205371
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> I meant the station that is showing on WKCF.
> 
> Is it an independent subchannel of WBRE?


It's the TVGuide Channel


----------



## HDOrlando

Diesel,


It is indeed.


----------



## Nayan

I'm actually kinda diggin' the PA as a backup. I'm really feeling sorry for those with a certain Sat company though since they will be losing a bunch of channels if a deal isn't reached tonight. Thankfully it isn't us!


----------



## mgsports

Why not a local NBC/CW from near by in Florida?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22206639
> 
> 
> Why not a local NBC/CW from near by in Florida?



Brighthouse has some FAQ's on their website that answers this and many other's. http://onyourside.brighthouse.com/centralflorida-facts 

Hope BH hangs in there long enough to possibly see some football from that area


----------



## the64gto

On the soap box now--- Don't know if BH gets a share of the advertising revenue that NBC/*ESH gets for carrying the channel and exposing thousands of people to their marketing, probably not. If not, I think they should. BH should compensate the local channel's as well. In other words, its a happy trade off, both are doing each other a favor. Net result = 0.







---Ok off the box.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22206472
> 
> 
> I'm actually kinda diggin' the PA as a backup. I'm really feeling sorry for those with a certain Sat company though since they will be losing a bunch of channels if a deal isn't reached tonight. Thankfully it isn't us!



You would be referring to DirecTV,... there I said it


----------



## Maya68

Where is WMOR?


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22207569
> 
> 
> Where is WMOR?



Google says

Lakeland/Tampa/Saint Petersburg/Orlando/Melbourne/Daytona Beach, Florida

Branding MOR (spelled out as "M-O-R")

This TV Tampa Bay

(on DT2)

Channels Digital: 19 (UHF)

Virtual: 32 (PSIP)

Affiliations Independent (1986-1995, 1998-present)

Owner Hearst Corporation

(WMOR-TV Company)

First air date April 24, 1986

Call letters' meaning MORe TV (former branding)

Former callsigns WTMV (1986-1996)

WWWB (1996-1998)

Former channel number(s) Analog:

32 (1986-2009)

Former affiliations The WB (1995-1998)

Fox Kids/4Kids TV (2001-2008)

Transmitter power 1000 kW (digital)

Height 458 m (digital)

Facility ID 53819

Transmitter coordinates 27°49′10″N 82°15′39″W (digital)

Website www.mor-tv.com 


WMOR-TV is an independent television station in the Tampa Bay television market


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22206639
> 
> 
> Why not a local NBC/CW from near by in Florida?



Thanks for the question and I understand it and the answer is we do not have an agreement to carry another NBC station in Florida.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22207593
> 
> 
> Google says
> 
> Lakeland/Tampa/Saint Petersburg/Orlando/Melbourne/Daytona Beach, Florida
> 
> Branding MOR (spelled out as "M-O-R")
> 
> This TV Tampa Bay
> 
> (on DT2)
> 
> Channels Digital: 19 (UHF)
> 
> Virtual: 32 (PSIP)
> 
> Affiliations Independent (1986-1995, 1998-present)
> 
> Owner Hearst Corporation
> 
> (WMOR-TV Company)
> 
> First air date April 24, 1986
> 
> Call letters' meaning MORe TV (former branding)
> 
> Former callsigns WTMV (1986-1996)
> 
> WWWB (1996-1998)
> 
> Former channel number(s) Analog:
> 
> 32 (1986-2009)
> 
> Former affiliations The WB (1995-1998)
> 
> Fox Kids/4Kids TV (2001-2008)
> 
> Transmitter power 1000 kW (digital)
> 
> Height 458 m (digital)
> 
> Facility ID 53819
> 
> Transmitter coordinates 27°49′10″N 82°15′39″W (digital)
> 
> Website www.mor-tv.com
> 
> WMOR-TV is an independent television station in the Tampa Bay television market




I was just looking for a channel number but thanks for all the info!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22207514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22206639
> 
> 
> Why not a local NBC/CW from near by in Florida?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brighthouse has some FAQ's on their website that answers this and many other's. http://onyourside.brighthouse.com/centralflorida-facts
Click to expand...


And of course WESH is saying the opposite, than it's all BHN's fault.... in other words... the usual when companies can't come to an agreement,

http://www.wesh.com/news/central-florida/News/Notice-for-Bright-House-subscribers/-/11788160/15123290/-/ytkjwg/-/index.html


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22207543
> 
> 
> You would be referring to DirecTV,... there I said it



Yes sir, yes I was







.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22207605
> 
> 
> And of course WESH is saying the opposite, than it's all BHN's fault.... in other words... the usual when companies can't come to an agreement,
> http://www.wesh.com/news/central-florida/News/Notice-for-Bright-House-subscribers/-/11788160/15123290/-/ytkjwg/-/index.html



Well of course







. I did watch the PA editions of the news and their local show. Kind of nice and different. The TV Guide channel, ehh, not so much. It looks awful. Either that or I'm a spoiled brat because of HD. Probably spoiled







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205384
> 
> 
> for starters, the new season starts in september. and you forgot the olympics begin in 2 weeks.



You guys will get your Olympics....that's one of the reasons we brought in the other station. That and to make sure you can get most of your network shows as well. Guys a lot of thought went into this all of it revolving around how to minimize the impact to you folks. We have been working very long hours on this hoping for the best but preparing for the worst and all things considered I hope you guys will work with us and together we will get through this. Thank you for your support.


----------



## HDOrlando

WESH will eventually cave and likely before the end of the month.


Like they want to lose the local advertising dollars during The Olympics.


Again, I love what Bright House did to one-up WESH although if this shockingly went to October (I doubt it), I'd love it if BHN could get a temporary CW affiliate for "Arrow" and "Nikita".


There are a lot of channels on month to month deals but they hardly ever get pulled and usually return like FUSE.


Direct TV used to be unstoppable and now they are penny-pinching and way behind in national HD channels.


It's nice to be in a Bright House.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22207605
> 
> 
> And of course WESH is saying the opposite, than it's all BHN's fault.... in other words... the usual when companies can't come to an agreement,
> http://www.wesh.com/news/central-florida/News/Notice-for-Bright-House-subscribers/-/11788160/15123290/-/ytkjwg/-/index.html



No cable provider can broadcast a station without the rights to do so. If the rights or contract should expire the content owner has the ability to extend those rights until an agreement is made. If they refuse to do so then the cable provider must cease rebroadcast. You are going to read lots of stuff about this but never lose site of my first sentence as it explains everything as it applies to these types of situations regardless of provider involved.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22206472
> 
> 
> I'm actually kinda diggin' the PA as a backup. I'm really feeling sorry for those with a certain Sat company though since they will be losing a bunch of channels if a deal isn't reached tonight. Thankfully it isn't us!



I saw that with Directv. I can't believe this only became public yesterday. Hopefully Time Warner Cable and Viacom are on good ground now that they are adding MTV2 HD and TV Land HD to Time Warner Cable and Bright House lineups.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205191
> 
> 
> I've got some more news.
> 
> Expect Playboy HD to quietly launch with TV Land HD and MTV2 HD a week from tomorrow.
> 
> When I was looking at lineups this morning, I noticed Playboy HD on both Bakersfield and Birmingham which are the only two BHN systems that have gotten TV Land HD and MTV2 HD this month.
> 
> This leads me to believe that Playboy HD will launch a week from Wednesday. If you recall, Hustler HD was not announced but quietly launched on February 22 when we got more Cinemax HD.



I wonder if Playboy HD will make it to my system because they reserved channel slot for it in the Texas systems. Channel 969 has playboy and 971 has Playboy Espanol so they left room for Playboy HD on 970.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22207699
> 
> 
> I wonder if Playboy HD will make it to my system because they reserved channel slot for it in the Texas systems. Channel 969 has playboy and 971 has Playboy Espanol so they left room for Playboy HD on 970.



Probably will. I'm kinda shocked that we don't have it yet in HD and I think it'll be added with not much fanfare.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22205333
> 
> 
> In Orlando, Florida and Tampa, Florida, customers can access NBC programming on WBRE out of Wilkes Barre, Pennsylvania.



OK, even though I'm not even in this area, this is fascinating...


While I understand that BHN can get permission from ANY other station to carry it on a given system - how IS BHN getting around the issue of (legally) usurping WESH's NBC network exclusivity rights for the Orland DMA?

Normally, NO TV service provider...be it cable, phone co. or satellite, can import any out-of-market network affiliate(s) - REGARDLESS if that said provider can come to a carriage agreement with the local network affiliate. If it was THIS simple, then why in the world aren't all the other cable/sat companies doing the same thing? Is there something unique about WESH & the Orlando DMA, that BHN was able to do this? I mean, you simply do NOT see this happening with other cable/satellite co, & other DMA's, - both large AND small, where they have these blackouts.


Again, not saying BHN is wrong to do this - just asking how they can???


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14880#post_22204897
> 
> 
> Is this only happening with your 6 hour recording?


Not sure. So, I will soon record a program in its scheduled run time, and will try to play it and fast forward it, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22208037
> 
> 
> OK, even though I'm not even in this area, this is fascinating...
> 
> While I understand that BHN can get permission from ANY other station to carry it on a given system - how IS BHN getting around the issue of (legally) usurping WESH's NBC network exclusivity rights for the Orland DMA?
> 
> Normally, NO TV service provider...be it cable, phone co. or satellite, can import any out-of-market network affiliate(s) - REGARDLESS if that said provider can come to a carriage agreement with the local network affiliate. If it was THIS simple, then why in the world aren't all the other cable/sat companies doing the same thing? Is there something unique about WESH & the Orlando DMA, that BHN was able to do this? I mean, you simply do NOT see this happening with other cable/satellite co, & other DMA's, - both large AND small, where they have these blackouts.
> 
> Again, not saying BHN is wrong to do this - just asking how they can???



Yeah I thought there were exclusivity rules for syndicated programs too - I notice that WBRE airs Jepoardy/Wheel of Fortune and Dr Oz, which are also shown on WFTV


----------



## obie_fl

I too am extremely surprised that BHN can simply bring another out of area NBS affiliate up. I'm not complaining but never realized this was legal.


----------



## Nayan

Maybe because it's out of state? IDK, but it's better than being blank.


----------



## obie_fl

Well if it is legal and I'm sure it is or BHN wouldn't be doing it, why not put all the locals up to the lowest bids in the country? Screw local news it is a joke anyways and you would still have BHN-13.


I'm guessing there is a loophole that if the local affiliate decides not to allow carriage they can go out and get someone else.


----------



## mgsports

At least Comcast is not getting rid of it because it deosn't have CFNEWS13 and should and Ocala picks up another NBC Station? Why not the the National Feed of NBC and CW?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22209603
> 
> 
> At least Comcast is not getting rid of it because it deosn't have CFNEWS13 and should and Ocala picks up another NBC Station? Why not the the National Feed of NBC and CW?



CFNews13 is owned by Brighthouse and it is their own station, much like Bay News 9 and NY1. Exclusive programming for BH customers only.


----------



## kevin120

Looks like Time Warner Cable and Bright House might have to drop those insourced out of market channels:

http://thetimes-tribune.com/news/business/wbre-tv-debuts-across-the-nation-amid-squabble-1.1342073


----------



## Nayan

Wow, so it might go dark anyway. I hope they get it settled in time for the Olympics. On another note, Viacom has pulled all programming from the web: http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/11/directv-viacom-takedown/


----------



## HDOrlando

It will get done by The Olympics but think it is sad Hearst decided to do this in the first place.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22208055
> 
> 
> Not sure. So, I will soon record a program in its scheduled run time, and will try to play it and fast forward it, and we'll see what happens.


Well, the DVR box worked fine last night. When the DVR was 1 hour into the recording of a 2-hour movie, I selected Play, different FF speeds and reverse, and all worked fine. I then extended this recording time by 2 hours, and also started recording a 2nd program to see if that would cause any problems, and it was all OK. Go figure.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22211578
> 
> 
> Well, the DVR box worked fine last night. When the DVR was 1 hour into the recording of a 2-hour movie, I selected Play, different FF speeds and reverse, and all worked fine. I then extended this recording time by 2 hours, and also started recording a 2nd program to see if that would cause any problems, and it was all OK. Go figure.


Actually I noticed the same thing...for a while. Then it started doing the back to play mode thing. It was on a 1 hour show. Strange.


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22210223
> 
> 
> Looks like Time Warner Cable and Bright House might have to drop those insourced out of market channels:
> http://thetimes-tribune.com/news/business/wbre-tv-debuts-across-the-nation-amid-squabble-1.1342073



so bhn/twc are just pirating those channels? wow!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22211881
> 
> 
> so bhn/twc are just pirating those channels? wow!



Things are getting weirder and weirder by the moment, with this and Viacom pulling stuff from the internet. I guess the only thing to say is 'stay tuned'.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone seems to have lost something recently.


At least we did not lose Viacom (Like Teen Wolf during the summer) or AMC Networks ("Breaking Bad" starts it's new season Sunday and I cannot wait).


This is frustrating though and hopefully a resolution will not take until The Olympics. I am glad The CW is in repeats now or I'd be missing "Arrow" and "Nikita".


----------



## Derek K.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22213037
> 
> 
> AMC Networks ("Breaking Bad" starts it's new season Sunday and I cannot wait)



you can watch the breaking bad episode online.

http://www.amctv.com/breakingbad4dish/


----------



## HDOrlando

I like how they are doing that for Dish customers.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22211578
> 
> 
> Well, the DVR box worked fine last night. When the DVR was 1 hour into the recording of a 2-hour movie, I selected Play, different FF speeds and reverse, and all worked fine. I then extended this recording time by 2 hours, and also started recording a 2nd program to see if that would cause any problems, and it was all OK. Go figure.



LOL no problem. Please let me know


----------



## Nayan

You know, TWC/BH are missing out on a huge marketing goldmine right now. If they could hurry up and make a deal with NFL Network they could potentially see a huge upswing in subscribers. I can see it now:


"We not only have NFL Network, but we also have Mad Men, Walking Dead, Spongebob, Cartman and all of your other favorites for one low price!".


Put me in charge







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That would be a great get for Bright House.


With Direct TV charging $200 for Sunday Ticket with Redzone included for $300, some customers might just decide they want RedZone and jump rather than paying $300 to get it.


They got close last year and have hope a deal can get done.


You make a great argument Nayan.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22214895
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> That would be a great get for Bright House.
> 
> With Direct TV charging $200 for Sunday Ticket with Redzone included for $300, some customers might just decide they want RedZone and jump rather than paying $300 to get it.
> 
> They got close last year and have hope a deal can get done.
> 
> You make a great argument Nayan.




for the uninformed, sunday ticket is the cheapest it has been in 10 years. i just got st max for $209.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek K.*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22211881
> 
> 
> so bhn/twc are just pirating those channels? wow!



that doesn't surprise me. many years ago when bhn added yes network, they were illegally showing yankee games for a few weeks until told to cease and desist!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22214941
> 
> 
> for the uninformed, sunday ticket is the cheapest it has been in 10 years. i just got st max for $209.



Football is the only thing that they have that would make me go there, but for what I pay for both cable and internet with BH can't be beat. Plus BH has channels in HD I want, especially BBC America. People pay more for their Smartphones than I do for my BH service so even though I might complain from time to time I'm not going anywhere. Even my hubby, who has a tight reign on his wallet, thinks it's a great value and for him to say that does not happen often







.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I am actually informed and apparently they are giving a discount because of the Viacom dispute.


I do remember those Yankee games which were nice to have


You are a BHN hater. Like Nayan, NFL Network/RedZone/Sunday Ticket is the only thing BHN does not have that I would want and you never know, the first two could get done before the season.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14910#post_22215250
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> I am actually informed and apparently they are giving a discount because of the Viacom dispute.
> 
> I do remember those Yankee games which were nice to have
> 
> You are a BHN hater. Like Nayan, NFL Network/RedZone/Sunday Ticket is the only thing BHN does not have that I would want and you never know, the first two could get done before the season.




wow, those are harsh words. i am not exactly a bhn fan girl but i am not a hater. i do have their internet and cable (to supplement my satellite).



actually, the sunday ticket prices were already a reduction from last year long before the viacomm dispute. the reason directv lowered the price was because longtime subscribers were upset new customers got it for free last year.


i got my reduction in price because i have been a longtime directv customer (minus the year i was gone).


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I really didn't mean to come off that way but you did say I was uninformed.


You do sound like a hater sometimes though with how you bash BHN.


I love BHN and the amazing HD lineup.


May we get NFL Network/RedZone within the next two months.


----------



## heyitsme

My DVR has been recording more and more rogue programs lately. Pretty much every day we have a new program recorded that we don't have setup. For some reason it usually records the same exact episode and program twice from two different times. Very strange since even if it did record a rogue program it should never record the same exact thing twice.


My wife has even started to complain. The exact quote was "Why the heck did you record Look Who's Talking 2".


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22218187
> 
> 
> My DVR has been recording more and more rogue programs lately. Pretty much every day we have a new program recorded that we don't have setup. For some reason it usually records the same exact episode and program twice from two different times. Very strange since even if it did record a rogue program it should never record the same exact thing twice.
> 
> My wife has even started to complain. The exact quote was "Why the heck did you record Look Who's Talking 2".



I'm actualy taking a closer look at this now. Please open a direct forums thread here --> https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect 


Please include your modem MAC address and IP address so I can pull your equipment history AND also include a list of your scheduled programs and which things were recorded that were NOT scheduled including times, dates, channels. This is very preliminary so do not expect an answer from me right away and I will be in touch as I need additional information.


----------



## diesel32

FYI for those that don't know, the mid season free preview of MLB Extra Innings is available. BH doesnt always publicize these things.....


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32,


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando looks like Time Warner Cable is not going to carry the PAC12 network in the Midwest markets according to this weeks legal notices as they only showed the Olympics channels being added as well as TWC Sports being added in OH in SD/HD. I have a feeling it got left off by mistake along with MTV2 HD and TV Land HD as they have not announced those for them either.


Time Warner Cable also is starting to break away from the traditional 4 downstream and 1 upstream channels on the DOCSIS 3.0 tiers. NYC is now bonding 4 upstream channels and North Texas is rolling out a 5th and 6th downstream for the DOCSIS 3.0 tiers and for load balancing. North Texas is getting new DOCSIS downstreams on: 807MHz and 813MHz.


The legal notices for: TX, CA, ID/WA, CO, NY, ME, NC, SC, VA, AL, AZ, MA come out next week for TWC.


We should know all of the systems that are getting PAC12 network by the end of next week.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: That is certainly possible especially since Colorado is in Pac-12 territory but some consider that the Southwest.


On the notices, TWC-NYC does not have Sprout so that not being on the notice could be a false alarm but let me know if you see TV Japan on any notices.


I am not expecting anything on our Bright House notice which probably comes in a little over two weeks since we get MTV2 HD, TVLand HD, Playboy HD (Not announced) on Wednesday and Pac-12 on August 15.


Anything knocked off the deals especially the Starz channels would be great news.


Please post any relevant info in this thread.


Thanks as always Kevin.


----------



## moraseski

Any one having a problem with Friday the 20th shows not showing in the guide? It says unavailable. I did a reboot but they did not appear.


Jim


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moraseski*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22220529
> 
> 
> Any one having a problem with Friday the 20th shows not showing in the guide? It says unavailable. I did a reboot but they did not appear.
> 
> Jim



Yes, same issue for me, no Friday or Saturday showing up yet.


I've had this happen from time to time, it usually fixes itself in a day or two.


I'm not too far from you BTW.


----------



## heyitsme

Remind me again, is there an easy way to get the MAC and IP Address of the cable box?


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22220729
> 
> 
> Remind me again, is there an easy way to get the MAC and IP Address of the cable box?


 http://www.whatismyip.com/ gives you your external IP address from any computer in your house, which is what Gary wants for a direct forum support thread.

MAC address is often on a sticker.


----------



## obie_fl

Huh? Why would they want the IP of your cable modem?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22221468
> 
> 
> Huh? Why would they want the IP of your cable modem?



LOL! We have all asked the same question...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22220729
> 
> 
> Remind me again, is there an easy way to get the MAC and IP Address of the cable box?



I can get mine by going to the modem page at http://192.168.100.1/ I am not sure if this will work for everybody though.


----------



## the64gto

Just tried to check speedtest.cfl.rr.com. Error said "The license for this speed test has expired" ??


----------



## k2rj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22221468
> 
> 
> Huh? Why would they want the IP of your cable modem?


It identifies your account, as does the MAC address of your cable modem.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k2rj*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22221916
> 
> 
> It identifies your account, as does the MAC address of your cable modem.



I can see how the MAC address could be used to identify an account, since it is unique and fixed but an IP address can change... Hey! Why not use your actual BH account number?!?!!!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22221732
> 
> 
> Just tried to check speedtest.cfl.rr.com. Error said "The license for this speed test has expired" ??



Just checked and working fine


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22221468
> 
> 
> Huh? Why would they want the IP of your cable modem?



Scroll back for a complete reason as to why. Not going to repeat this all over again


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22223379
> 
> 
> I can see how the MAC address could be used to identify an account, since it is unique and fixed but an IP address can change... Hey! Why not use your actual BH account number?!?!!!



I don't need your account #. I can get that thourh the IP or the MAC address. Your IP's don't change that often. If you go to google and type "what is my ip" and send me the result that is more than enough.


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22224015
> 
> 
> Just checked and working fine



Ahhh! New interface, must have checked during the transition?


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22224022
> 
> 
> Scroll back for a complete reason as to why. Not going to repeat this all over again



Haven't been in this thread lately guess I missed something.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22220505
> 
> 
> Kevin: That is certainly possible especially since Colorado is in Pac-12 territory but some consider that the Southwest.
> 
> On the notices, TWC-NYC does not have Sprout so that not being on the notice could be a false alarm but let me know if you see TV Japan on any notices.
> 
> I am not expecting anything on our Bright House notice which probably comes in a little over two weeks since we get MTV2 HD, TVLand HD, Playboy HD (Not announced) on Wednesday and Pac-12 on August 15.
> 
> Anything knocked off the deals especially the Starz channels would be great news.
> 
> Please post any relevant info in this thread.
> 
> Thanks as always Kevin.



The month to months for TWC still seem to be the same for channels on the list.


Time Warner Cable is adding the PAC12 network as follows in CA, HI:


San Diego:


PAC12 LA SD/HD being added to variety tier

PAC12 National SD/HD being added to Sports Pass


Yucca Valley/Desert Cities:


PAC12 LA SD/HD being added to variety tier

PAC12 National SD/HD being added to Sports Pass


Barstow:


PAC12 LA SD/HD being added to variety tier

PAC12 National SD/HD being added to Sports Pass


Hawaii:

PAC12 National SD/HD being added to Sports Pass

PAC12 Regional (all 6) networks being added in SD only to Sports Pass


Socal:

Yet to be announced will update this post when announced tommorow.



Other announcements:


Dallas had:


the Greenville Texas system losing:

Public Access channel 3


WGN America is no longer listed as to be dropped in Texas systems that had announced the dropping of WGN America so maybe they came to an agreement to keep the channel on the systems?


Playboy HD is to be added to Hawaii system on August 16th so that may be when the TWC west region adds the channel to all systems with SDV.


TWC Sportsnet (Lakers Channel) is being added to analog/Digital in Hawaii and in HD as well on October 1st.


GMC is being added to Hawaii systems on October 1st. Maybe GMC and TWC struck a new deal?


I will be updating this post throughout the next two days because we will find out if the Colorodo, Arizona, and Washington TWC systems will be getting the PAC12 Network.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Pac-12 Mania for sure.


This might clear the way for WGN America to get added to BHN Bakersfield.


Playboy HD likely lands on BHN Orlando in the next 36 hours and it would be nice to see another channel off thos deals (GMc).


We will see.............


Thanks as always!


----------



## HDOrlando

At this time tomorrow or a few hours after, we should be getting our new SD and HD Channels. The HD additions will put BHN Orlando at the Magic 200 HD number.


MTV Jams Channel 130

MTV Hits Channel 161

TV Land HD Channel 1281

MTV2 HD Channel 1302


and likely


Playboy HD in the late 1600's.


This will put us at 200 HD channels and that will go up to 202 once Hearst caves and makes a deal to get WESH HD and WKCF HD back up on the air.


----------



## HDOrlando

Michigan got TV Land HD, MTV2 HD and as I expected, Playboy HD was quietly added.


There should be no delays when we get it no later than late tomorrow morning.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Midwest/support/policies/channelchange.html hasen't been updated yet to show HD Olympic Channels and so on.

TWCKC allows Comcast Olathe/MO and Sunflower Broadband to carry Metro Sports and will any to carry Metro Sports 2/HD and Metro Weather if they want to.

SEC Channel will be coming to in the future.


----------



## HDOrlando

Playboy HD went up sometime after midnight on 1693.


None of the Viacom channels


MTV Jams Channel 130

MTV Hits Channel 161

TV Land HD Channel 1281

MTV2 HD Channel 1302


are up yet but should be no later than late morning.


Once TV Land HD and MTV2 HD go up, we hit the magic 200 HD channel mark.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22228547
> 
> 
> Playboy HD went up sometime after midnight on 1693.
> 
> None of the Viacom channels
> 
> MTV Jams Channel 130
> 
> MTV Hits Channel 161
> 
> TV Land HD Channel 1281
> 
> MTV2 HD Channel 1302
> 
> are up yet but should be no later than late morning.
> 
> Once TV Land HD and MTV2 HD go up, we hit the magic 200 HD channel mark.



Man you guys have it good almost 200 HD channels.


My TWC system just rolled out the iGuide update that allows for startover/lookback which are now enabled!


The feature seems to work great the only thing that is a downside is there is no bookmarks like there is in Navigator.


So maybe just maybe I will get to startover/lookback the olympics this year.


TWC is going to launch these channels in ID/WA, AZ:


AZ:

PAC 12 Arizona SD/HD

PAC 12 National SD/HD


ID/WA:


PAC 12 Washington SD/HD

PAC 12 National SD/HD


----------



## mgsports

Mundofox will also be here next month.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22228547
> 
> 
> Playboy HD went up sometime after midnight on 1693.
> 
> None of the Viacom channels
> 
> MTV Jams Channel 130
> 
> MTV Hits Channel 161
> 
> TV Land HD Channel 1281
> 
> MTV2 HD Channel 1302
> 
> are up yet but should be no later than late morning.
> 
> Once TV Land HD and MTV2 HD go up, we hit the magic 200 HD channel mark.



All are now up as TV Land HD and MTV2 HD went up sometime between 3 am and 11 am and Bright House Orlando now has 200 HD channels.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14940#post_22228804
> 
> 
> Man you guys have it good almost 200 HD channels.
> 
> My TWC system just rolled out the iGuide update that allows for startover/lookback which are now enabled!
> 
> The feature seems to work great the only thing that is a downside is there is no bookmarks like there is in Navigator.
> 
> So maybe just maybe I will get to startover/lookback the olympics this year.
> 
> TWC is going to launch these channels in ID/WA, AZ:
> 
> AZ:
> 
> PAC 12 Arizona SD/HD
> 
> PAC 12 National SD/HD
> 
> ID/WA:
> 
> PAC 12 Washington SD/HD
> 
> PAC 12 National SD/HD



Look back is wonderful.


It is Pac-12 bonanza. Maybe we will see different things in a month or two.


It does feel great to be at 200 and we will be at 202 once we get our local NBC and CW affiliates back.


----------



## Nayan

They just went live in the past hour. We love TV Land so having it in HD is a huge bonus, so we're happy and happy 200 HD channels BH!


----------



## PeterLewis

I enjoy watching Tvlands wednesday night line up and i'am thrilled that its finally in HD....Thanks BHN...


Now on to the big fish NFLNET. please, for August preseason games and thursday night primetime games...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14970#post_22230806
> 
> 
> I enjoy watching Tvlands wednesday night line up and i'am thrilled that its finally in HD....Thanks BHN...
> 
> Now on to the big fish NFLNET. please, for August preseason games and thursday night primetime games...



Yes! And now is the perfect time to get those emails written







. Visit the link in my sig and we can make it happen this year.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14970#post_22230904
> 
> 
> Yes! And now is the perfect time to get those emails written
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Visit the link in my sig and we can make it happen this year.



Done! Thanks for the links Nayan.....


I vote that we send BHNTXEXPT (Gary) to go into one of the higher ups offices and throw himself on the desk and demand that we get our NFL Network asap, for we the people have spoken.


----------



## Nayan

LOL!


----------



## HDOrlando

TV Land was one of the bigger ones that we did not yet have in HD and seems to be an add that people like.


NFL Network/RedZone before the NFL season starts would be huge. I doubt we get it for the preseason but they got close last year and hopefully it finally happens this year.


If they got NFL Network/Redzone, it would knock a big one out of the park and leave AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and getting a new Starz deal so we can get more HD Starz as the biggest holes in BHN's lineup.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Hello Friends,


The retransmission consent agreement with Bright House Networks and Hearst Television has been completed. The agreement ensures that Bright House Networks customers will have continued access to WESH NBC, WKCF CW and Estrella in Central Florida. We very much appreciate your feedback, patience and support during these negotiations. As you know, most often the deals get done with no interruption in service to our customers. To avoid interrupting our customers' viewing during primetime hours, we will be switching all Hearst channels back to their normal position on the Bright House Networks lineup overnight on Thursday, July 19, 2012 (during the early morning hours of July 20, 2012).


Thank you!


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


This is great news and I knew this would get done before The Olympics.


I guess it's the last night of the Penn station and now Bright House Orlando has 202 HD channels.


Thanks for the info Gary and hopefully you will be posting a message about the addition of NFL Network next month.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14970#post_22234761
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> This is great news and I knew this would get done before The Olympics.
> 
> I guess it's the last night of the Penn station and now Bright House Orlando has 202 HD channels.
> 
> Thanks for the info Gary and hopefully you will be posting a message about the addition of NFL Network next month.



LOL you guys were gonna get the Olympics anyway. That's one of the primary reasons we brought WBRE into this area was to make sure just that happened/ But thats all water under the bridge...things should return to normal by morning.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


I wont watch much of The Olympics anyway but even if you had not brought in WBRE, Hearst was not going to let WESH miss out on the ad revenue from the Olympics.










Just glad this is over.


----------



## Sgooter

What's all this about something called WESH being back in the BHN lineup? As I recall, whether it was last month, last week, or today, whenever I select ch 1020, I see NBC programming in HD. Did I mith sumfin impotant?


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter,


Bright House brought in an NBC affiliate from Pennsylvania when WESH pulled it's signal.


We never lost NBC programming but we lost local programming like local news and syndicated shows on WESH.


We will get everything back sometime in the overnight hours and I am guessing after Carson Daly when the Penn station is airing Paid Programming.


----------



## HDOrlando

WESH came back right after Carson Daly I think at 2:05 AM.


I think they are uploading WKCF, Estrella, This TV and ME TV


Update: WKCF came back around 2:08 AM


----------



## Nayan

Also, for those interested, the love spat is over between Viacom and D*. Those channels came back last night as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It's nice to hear that one is over for them.


There is too much money involved for these things to go on for awhile and the ratings for those channels were hurting.


Hopefully, Dish and AMC Networks settle that lawsuit. I'd hate to be one of their customers right now.


----------



## kramer11x

This is a repost from thread "Orlando Brighthouse and clear QAM problems. Let me apologize for starting a new thread and posting there. I now see that this forum works as a continuous thread on all issues related to BH in Orlando without a hierarchy. If there is a moderator could you please delete the erroneous thread if that is appropriate.


I do have one question on the forum. How do I read this thread starting with the newest first? The default is to start with the oldest which are from 2004 and I am interested in what is happening now.


EDITED REPOST FOLLOWS


I have been communicating with Brighthouse for many weeks now and seem to be getting nowhere but more and more frustrated.


According to the FCC and ATSC regulations I have read, my understanding is that BH is supposed to include clear (unscrambled) QAM transmission streams for all channels that are available OTA in the same area as part of their licensing agreement. They do this for the Orlando area but there are several problems and I can't get anywhere with BH since they won't let me get past the customer service reps who do not seem to have the technical knowledge to handle these types of problems.


Basically the problem is that the virtual channel table (VCT) and Program Service Information Protocol (PSIP) metadata is being modified by BH with introduced errors into the BH cable channels causing problems for TV tuners. The problems are worst on virtual channels 6.1 (WKMG) and 68.1 (WUCF). The PSIP for 6.1 and 68.1 are completely missing about half the time on BH. On 9.1 WFTV OTA I have at times seen the EPG metadata missing but the correct VCT is always there. BH deletes the whole PSIP in this case and virtual channel is then untunable. When this happens my TV tuners don't have the necessary information to connect the virtual channel 6.1,9.1, or 68.1 with the correct physical channel. By searching for the missing programs I most often can find them on the upper virtual channels, 70's and 80's, without any PSIP data. Since I can also receive these channels OTA I have set up 2 identical TVs side by side. From this I can verify that the OTA VCT and PSIP data are absolutely correct and simultaneously that the BH cable channel data are corrupted. I have verified these problems with others in my apartment complex. They are also evident at the local YMCA which has TV on the exercise machines with BH cable.


After complaining many times BH sent a tech to my apartment. He could find nothing wrong with the physical signals on the BH channels but after seeing what was happening agreed that there was definitely a data problem. He stated that this was above his level and understanding and would have to fill out a report to get the problem to the engineering staff. Results - nothing. When I email BH again I get a canned answer "we are sorry you are having signal level problems and will schedule a technician for a visit to correct .....".


I am convinced that the problems are not signal level problems. And the technician agreed. They are being caused by the channel multiplexing equipment and/or operating staff at BH. This is the equipment that gathers all the digital program streams and multiplexes them into the physical channels on BH cable. Since they are changing the virtual channel assignments (TVCT to CVCT) to properly meet there own cable channel assignments, they are necessarily modifying the PSIP and VCT. This is perfectly in compliance and acceptable if they do this correctly. They repeatedly and consistently DO NOT.


I am a retired engineer with experience in digital communications (not cable TV). The customer service contacts I have communicated with seem to have insufficient knowledge about this level of technology. I feel I have explained the problems repeatedly to no avail and asked if I could just talk to an engineer. If there were some way to do this I feel that eliminating the middlemen and just minutes of communication at the correct level could clear up the statement of the problem from the customers view.


Since I have been unable to find any way to contact anyone at BH who would understand what the problems are, my level of frustration is going exponential. I am looking for advice from those with more experience with BH on how to proceed. Any suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated. I am especially interested in any other forums, blogs, or websites which address BH cable problems or complaints.


Thanks,

Jack Kramer

Titusville, FL


----------



## obie_fl

Jack try searching this thread for PSIP it has been discussed here from time to time.

Also user BHNtechXpert (Gary) see above works for BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bright House Indiana has the new ASPiRE channel which is owned by Magic Johnson in SD. I did not see in HD though which is unusual to launch SD only when their is an HD feed available.


This becomes a stronger possibility for us. I doubt we get anything in this month's notice but we probably will get it in the 4th quarter and in HD.


----------



## Cpt_K

beIN Sport announced via their new webpage that just went up yesterday that the channel will debut on 8/15/12. Previously beIN had announced that the network would start on 8/1/12. They still haven't announced any carriage agreements with any cable/satellite providers as of today. They did add programming for Real Madrid TV and Barca TV to their previous announcements that they will air La Liga, Serie A, French League, and Copa America.

http://beinsport.tv/


----------



## Goats

Can Gary or anyone else confirm that BHN will be carrying the two special HD channels NBC is rolling out for the Olympics... "Olympic Soccer Channel" and "Olympic Basketball Channel"?


When I search my TV listings at brighthouse.com, I see them listed as channels 1773 and 1774, but when I asked customer service on live chat they didn't have any info.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast has those channels to and Aspire to but don't know about in Orlando because nobody post here about Comcast Updates.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


This is because we discuss Bright House here.


You should get the Comcast Orlando thread going if you want to discuss Comcast. Someone might just be out there.


----------



## mgsports

Okay their might not be one and maybe AVS Forum for whole Orlando because KC has whole one not one just for TWCCKC


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Here it is

http://www.avsforum.com/t/515960/orlando-fl-comcast/30#post_19121319 


It's not long and the area for Comcast Orlando is not that big but if you post, maybe someone will come.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14970#post_22238369
> 
> 
> Can Gary or anyone else confirm that BHN will be carrying the two special HD channels NBC is rolling out for the Olympics... "Olympic Soccer Channel" and "Olympic Basketball Channel"?
> 
> When I search my TV listings at brighthouse.com, I see them listed as channels 1773 and 1774, but when I asked customer service on live chat they didn't have any info.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I will look into this tomorrow and get back with you. Right this second I don't have the answer.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14970#post_22241719
> 
> 
> I will look into this tomorrow and get back with you. Right this second I don't have the answer.



Thanks Gary, appreciate it. I'll await your response.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will get our monthly notice within a week.


It's possible MundoFox gets announced (It will be OTA but not sure if it will be in HD) but I am guessing we only get news of the month to month agreements. TV Japan might be off of them possibly clearing the way for that to go HD.


Gary: Could you please find out the day were getting the notice this month so I do not have to buy a paper next Monday and Tuesday?


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14970#post_22241719
> 
> 
> I will look into this tomorrow and get back with you. Right this second I don't have the answer.



Any news on the Olympic Soccer and Basketball Channels? Soccer begins tomorrow (Wednesday) even though the opening ceremonies aren't until Friday.


----------



## Sgooter

Also, does anyone have any details, scheduling, channel numbers, etc for the London Olympics' 3D programming? I presumed NBC's 3D coverage would be carried on channels 1770 and 1771, but nothing shows up there when I advance the guide thru the coming weekend. I read that 3D programming will be on a next-day recorded event basis versus live coverage.


----------



## Nayan

Anyone besides me having issues with Look-Back? I was able to use it on Food Network and History, but TLC is a no-go. When I choose my program, the screen pops up for a second like it's going to load what I want to watch but then goes right back to live TV. It's only happening on that channel and one program. All my others work fine.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14970#post_22245088
> 
> 
> Any news on the Olympic Soccer and Basketball Channels? Soccer begins tomorrow (Wednesday) even though the opening ceremonies aren't until Friday.



For Florida customers...


Olympic Soccer Chan 1768

Olympic Basketball Chan 1769


Will have outer market channels shortly.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22245089
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have any details, scheduling, channel numbers, etc for the London Olympics' 3D programming? I presumed NBC's 3D coverage would be carried on channels 1770 and 1771, but nothing shows up there when I advance the guide thru the coming weekend. I read that 3D programming will be on a next-day recorded event basis versus live coverage.



i can't speak for bhn but directv has the first few days of oympic 3d programming in their guide.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast has it.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


i am sure it will be in the guide soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like 1770 (Special 3-D Events 1) is the Olympics 3-D channel.


It's got the London logo on it. Of course, I do not have a 3-D TV so it will not matter at all to me.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22247051
> 
> 
> Looks like 1770 (Special 3-D Events 1) is the Olympics 3-D channel.
> 
> It's got the London logo on it. Of course, I do not have a 3-D TV so it will not matter at all to me.


Yep, the logo is now displayed in the banner on Ch 1770, which is good news. Thanks.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22246398
> 
> 
> For Florida customers...
> 
> Olympic Soccer Chan 1768
> 
> Olympic Basketball Chan 1769
> 
> Will have outer market channels shortly.



I guess they will just eventually show up in the guide? I don't see them yet.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22247051
> 
> 
> Looks like 1770 (Special 3-D Events 1) is the Olympics 3-D channel.
> 
> It's got the London logo on it. Of course, I do not have a 3-D TV so it will not matter at all to me.



Yea today TWC in North Texas also changed the channel id on 3D special events 1 from TW3D1 to OLY3D in North Texas. Also we got the Soccer HD channel on 994 and the Basketball HD Channel on 995.


----------



## HDOrlando

I bet the other channels pop up for us sometime in the overnight hours.


----------



## Goats

Still no Olympic Soccer or Olympic Basketball Channels showing up for me and soccer begins in a couple hours.


It's a not a big deal since all of today's matches are on NBC Sports or MSNBC, but I would still like to know what the deal is.


----------



## HDOrlando

They will be here in time for the games and Gary will get us that info.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22248495
> 
> 
> Still no Olympic Soccer or Olympic Basketball Channels showing up for me and soccer begins in a couple hours.
> 
> It's a not a big deal since all of today's matches are on NBC Sports or MSNBC, but I would still like to know what the deal is.



I'm sure they'll be there for you guys soon -- they showed up in the guide up here in Michigan yesterday. The soccer channel is currently showing a static slide stating coverage begins today. Tuning to the BB channel just gets the SDV "This channel should be available shortly" message.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22248511
> 
> 
> They will be here in time for the games and Gary will get us that info.



I'm not upset or worried, didn't mean for it to come across that way if it did, was just giving an update for Gary and anyone else interested.


They would have to appear in less than an hour though to meet your "in time for the games" estimate, the opening women's soccer match is at 11:00 et (and on MSNBC which is why it's not a big deal).


EDIT: Well, games have begun, still no soccer channel.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Guys I'm checking.....


----------



## Nayan

I guess no separate channels with the exception of 3-D. This is the official BH page for the Olympics:

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/olympics


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22249375
> 
> 
> I guess no separate channels with the exception of 3-D. This is the official BH page for the Olympics:
> http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/olympics



Wonder where Gary got those channel numbers from then. Hopefully he'll address this soon. That would be pretty disappointing to soccer fans like myself.


----------



## Nayan

I agree. We're big soccer fans and having to just rely on the NBC channels or streaming is gonna suck big time. I can't stream when my hubby wants to play online as it kills his FPS.


----------



## rhinodad

Wondering why the BHN Android app won't allow me to watch programming on a rooted device? Finally upgraded my phone to an Ice Cream Sandwich device only to have my viewing hopes dashed.


----------



## Nayan

It can't be rooted. I have a Galaxy Tab that I did not root and the app works great.


----------



## Goats

Just got an e-mail from BHN explaining all the ways to watch the Olympics and here's an excerpt:

_On Your TV with the Networks of NBCUNIVERSAL

Olympic coverage will be available on the networks of NBCUniversal, including NBC, NBC Sports Network, CNBC, MSNBC, Bravo, Telemundo *and even two HD specialty channels just for Basketball & Soccer coverage*._


Gary? Update please?


EDIT: I went on BHN live chat and asked for about the 5th time in the past few days and now I was told that the Soccer Channel will be on 1773, but it won't be active until Saturday 7/28, which is obviously silly since soccer began today and other posters have reported already having the channel. The chat rep. insisted that NBC is not making the channel available until 7/28.


I've just about given up and will just hope it magically appears one morning, but would still love to hear from Gary when you get the chance.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22249822
> 
> 
> It can't be rooted. I have a Galaxy Tab that I did not root and the app works great.


Same is true for Jailbroken iOS devices too.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22249855
> 
> 
> Just got an e-mail from BHN explaining all the ways to watch the Olympics and here's an excerpt:
> _On Your TV with the Networks of NBCUNIVERSAL
> 
> Olympic coverage will be available on the networks of NBCUniversal, including NBC, NBC Sports Network, CNBC, MSNBC, Bravo, Telemundo *and even two HD specialty channels just for Basketball & Soccer coverage*._
> 
> Gary? Update please?
> 
> EDIT: I went on BHN live chat and asked for about the 5th time in the past few days and now I was told that the Soccer Channel will be on 1773, but it won't be active until Saturday 7/28, which is obviously silly since soccer began today and other posters have reported already having the channel. The chat rep. insisted that NBC is not making the channel available until 7/28.
> 
> I've just about given up and will just hope it magically appears one morning, but would still love to hear from Gary when you get the chance.



I punched up 1773 using "the trick" and the 'Olympic Soccer HD' template is there, but no video









edit: no trick necessary - 1773 & 1774 are in the guide - no pictures though


----------



## HDOrlando

The channels are now in the guide as Diesel says.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15000#post_22250442
> 
> 
> The channels are now in the guide as Diesel says.



So they are. Miracles do happen.


----------



## Nayan

Yay!


----------



## Spiderman865

On Comcast here in Illinois, the Olympic soccer channel is showing woman's soccer, Cameroon vs Brazil.


----------



## diesel32

We have video on ch1773! Enjoy 'the beautiful game', folks


----------



## Nayan

I'll be having this channel on all day! TY BH!!


----------



## iceturkee

soccer started wednesday and i believe there is a game on now or on soon.


----------



## Goats

Off-topic since this is not a BHN issue, props to them for getting the channel up and running, but this makes no sense (not that I really care)...


There are three men's soccer games being played simultaneously right now and NBC is currently showing soccer on MSNBC, NBC Sports, and the Olympic Soccer Channel. Common sense would dictate that each channel show a different game, but the geniuses at NBC decided it would make more sense to show the same game on two of them, one on another, and not show the third.


----------



## HDOrlando

NBC has a lot of channels to use especially after the Comcast deal.


Last Summer Olympics there were 4 special feeds and now there are two with a 3-D feed.


This is probably because of the coverage that will be on NBC Sports Network and other channels. Maybe they also figured out they were showing the same thing on two different channels. LOL!


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz sent me this info on this month's notice for Michigan.


He did confirm that GMC is off the month to months but TV Japan and Sprout are still on there with all the other stuff.


They are also getting Aspire in SD only which is unusual when there is an HD channel available.


This has been announced in HD for two TWC systems but was delayed on NYC.


We probably get at least the SD version announced and since BHN Orlando has more capacity than both of those systems, it's possible we get the HD version too announced.


If not, there might be a problem on Aspire's end or BHN Orlando just wants to save it for the 4th quarter.


We will know by next Tuesday.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice in today's paper.


This means it comes Monday or Tuesday as expected and hopefully Gary can find out which day.


On other note, all of The Magic games will be on Fox Sports Florida next year.


Since Sun Sports was something we could have lost in the Fox dispute a few years ago, it is unlikely that will be lost again. That along with Comcast in Lake County picking up FS Florida within the past year or two probably led to The Magic getting all of their games on one channel.


One problem with this is when the FS Florida comes up again in a few months, we could see another dispute and The Magic will not be as popular which could lead to less urgency for a deal. The Magic's play the past couple of years helped us get FS Florida about 2 1/2 years and led to other areas getting it too.


Let's hope BHN and FS Florida reach agreements so we do not have this once every ten year dispute and this time we would lose all Magic games instead of half if it happens.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando more than likely you guys won't lose FS Florida I bet when Fox renewed the last contract they bundled the channel into the mix with the rest of the channels and extended the contract.


Looks like the Big Ten is keeping a monopoly on the Midwest TWC systems instead of them getting PAC12 National SD and HD they get TWC Sports Net instead (Ohio and Wisconsin only).


I am going to assume that next year is when most of the non SDV systems that TWC has either go all digital or launch SDV especially the midwest-national systems in KY, IN, IL.


Right Now TWC is focusing on getting DOCSIS 3.0 rolled out to the rest of the TWC systems including the midwest-national systems.


Looks like TWC is getting ready to increase speeds soon in my market due to us having Fios and the fact that TWC added two new DOCSIS channels to all of the nodes.


----------



## iceturkee

just read a tweet from rich eisen. he isn't holding hope that time warner will have nfl network this fall!!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22255357
> 
> 
> just read a tweet from rich eisen. he isn't holding hope that time warner will have nfl network this fall!!



I look at this way the NFL Network is taking the channel away from the insight systems unless TWC agrees to add it to all of its systems and probably TWC is still trying to negotiate in their favor or are waiting till closer to the season to get into heavy negotiations for the channel like they did last year.


----------



## Maya68

I could not find a condensed list of BHN HD channels that will be showing Olympic events on their web site so I created my own. I want to be able to go straight to the channels without having to look through the guide so I printed out the list to keep near the remote. Can't wait!










1020 WESH (NBC)

1152 NBC Sports HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1295 Bravo HD

1773 Olympic Soccer HD

1774 Olympic Basketball HD

902 Telemundo

929 mun2

1770 3D NBC Channel


----------



## mgsports

Your forgetting KC area is also in Midwest and has TWCKC and Ohio is n the Centraleast and Miluakee Northcentral.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22256156
> 
> 
> Your forgetting KC area is also in Midwest and has TWCKC and Ohio is n the Centraleast and Miluakee Northcentral.




No I am not forgetting Kansas City they are in the Midwest TWC systems group as well as all of the TWC systems in Nebraska, Ohio, Wisconsin, Western PA systems that are part of the Ohio cluster, and then there are non clustered systems in the "midwest-national" subdivision of the midwest cluster that includes systems in KY, IL, IN, one system in OH, and WV.


The Kansas City system in not getting TWC Sports net as the legal notice in the Kansas City star today did not mention it. There are multiple TWC Sports Networks as there is one version that has minor league sports and there is the premier TWC Sports Network in LA that is equal to a Fox Sports Net.


----------



## mgsports

Thanks and they just added HD Olympic Channels and nothing else so maybe next month some channels will be added like PAC12 and so on Bounce TV will be in the future because Google TV gets in KC area.it's up to local BHN/Time Warner to add it PAC12 or any Channel and theirs got to be demand for it just because one Comcast has Reelztv doesn't meaning one in like Olathe or Orlando does or some area's have Sports Tier in 7 hundred's where others don't yet like mine.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22256404
> 
> 
> Thanks and they just added HD Olympic Channels and nothing else so maybe next month some channels will be added like PAC12 and so on Bounce TV will be in the future because Google TV gets in KC area.



Nope Kansas city is not getting the PAC12 network neither is any of the TWC midwest systems unless it is an unpublished addition next month.


By the way I give HDOrlando the TWC channel changes each time they put out a notice so you will get a heads up here if anything comes out of the woodwork channel wise.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: FS Florida was not announced as part of the last fox deal. I hope they quietly did it and it would be nice since it is harder for a dispute to drag out when multiple channels are involved.


We have an RSN dispute every decade and if it is not now, I'd love to see FS Florida get bundled with something.


The Midwest will eventually get Pac 12 just like those Pac 12 Regional channels will eventually come our way. I would not be surprised if TWC and BHN systems got the new L.A. channels eventually and maybe even the Ohio ones so they can make some money putting a national version of the RSN on our Sports Pak's.


Nice to know speeds are going to be increasing by you Kevin.


iceturkee: It's just a guess and like Kevin says, I think talks will heat up as the season gets closer. They got close last year and hopefully it happens this time.


mgsports: Kevin is the man for the TWC Legal Notices. He knows all the dates they come out for each system.


----------



## mgsports

I check this Website TWCKC for changes coming up in KC area. Comcast does changes without telling you in Bill sometimes. If they want to renamed FSN Florida to Comcast Sports Net Florida they could. You wouldn't get Lakers Games here on it's channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


No one can rename a channel they do not own.


If we got a national version of the L.A. channels, we of course would not get the games just like we do not get Yankee games on YES.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22258870
> 
> 
> ... just like we do not get Yankee games on YES.


Which is why I've never understood BHN's decision to carry YES - a total waste of bandwith.


----------



## visionik

It appears Brighthouse or NBC turned on the "Do not record flag" on the Olympic broadcasts today.


I go to channel 1020 and press record, resulting in this message:


"Attempt to Record

Recording is not allowed"


Go to channel 4 and pressing record results in this message:


"Currently Unable to Record

Please try again later"


Go to record channel 1060 (Face the Nation) - no problem.


I am also able to record channel 1773 (Olympics in 3D) however technically this content is from yesterday, not today. (The 3d channel is 24 hour delayed video).


Doh! Anyone else having this problem? This is at 11am on Sunday July 29.


Best,


-J


----------



## moraseski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visionik*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22260006
> 
> 
> It appears Brighthouse or NBC turned on the "Do not record flag" on the Olympic broadcasts today.
> 
> I go to channel 1020 and press record, resulting in this message:
> 
> "Attempt to Record
> 
> Recording is not allowed"
> 
> Go to channel 4 and pressing record results in this message:
> 
> "Currently Unable to Record
> 
> Please try again later"
> 
> Go to record channel 1060 (Face the Nation) - no problem.
> 
> I am also able to record channel 1773 (Olympics in 3D) however technically this content is from yesterday, not today. (The 3d channel is 24 hour delayed video).
> 
> Doh! Anyone else having this problem? This is at 11am on Sunday July 29.
> 
> Best,
> 
> -J



I was able to start recording on 1020 just a few minutes ago.


Jim


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

No problem recording here either. Do you have enough space left on the DVR? It's a really large timeslot today.


----------



## mgsports

S. Dish/FIOS/[email protected] U-Verse get the regional Sports Networks and also has alternate Channels to for then when to teams from the same state are playing at the same time. Lots of Comcast have the regional Sports Networks. But you don't have regional Weather,News Networks and other local Networks like KMCI.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visionik*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22260006
> 
> 
> It appears Brighthouse or NBC turned on the "Do not record flag" on the Olympic broadcasts today.
> 
> I go to channel 1020 and press record, resulting in this message:
> 
> "Attempt to Record
> 
> Recording is not allowed"
> 
> Go to channel 4 and pressing record results in this message:
> 
> "Currently Unable to Record
> 
> Please try again later"
> 
> Go to record channel 1060 (Face the Nation) - no problem.
> 
> I am also able to record channel 1773 (Olympics in 3D) however technically this content is from yesterday, not today. (The 3d channel is 24 hour delayed video).
> 
> Doh! Anyone else having this problem? This is at 11am on Sunday July 29.
> 
> Best,
> 
> -J




I am also getting the "Recording not allowed" message on 1020.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

You may want to list which DVR model you have that showing the not allowed messages, since maybe there's some consistency there. Perhaps some models don't know what to do with an 11 hour time slot even when partially recording.


It's been fine with my Cisco 8742.


----------



## visionik

Brighthouse knows it's not working. This is from a chat a moment ago:


Josh: I'm sorry about all this

Josh: Currently we are having an issue with the Olympics and recording shows, our engineers are working to resolve the issue, and it should be working later.


I have plenty of storage room (less than 50% full). Both of my boxes are Scientific Atlanta (CISCO) - Explorer 8300HD.


I was able to record the all-day session yesterday...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visionik*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22260773
> 
> 
> Brighthouse knows it's not working. This is from a chat a moment ago:
> 
> Josh: I'm sorry about all this
> 
> Josh: Currently we are having an issue with the Olympics and recording shows, our engineers are working to resolve the issue, and it should be working later.
> 
> I have plenty of storage room (less than 50% full). Both of my boxes are Scientific Atlanta (CISCO) - Explorer 8300HD.
> 
> I was able to record the all-day session yesterday...



I also have the Explorer 8300HD. My hard drive is below 30% full.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22259583
> 
> 
> Which is why I've never understood BHN's decision to carry YES - a total waste of bandwith.



They at least get all the Yankee shows and even pre and post games.


In addition, the national version likely costs a lot less to carry.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today so we will get it Tuesday morning.


The only thing I am expecting is the SD version of AspIre as that was in the BHN Michigan notice. While an HD version was announced for some TWC systems, I doubt the channel is even available yet as TWC-NYC delayed it and North Carolina un-announced it.


An announcement of MundoFox is possible as well and it is expected that Gospel Music Channel is no longer on the month to month agreements.


I'll post the notice when I get it tomorrow morning.


----------



## HDOrlando

*Our July Notice*


It's pretty much as I predicted with a few surprises for the month to month deals.

*On or after July 31, 2012 (today)*


Aspire TV on Channel 140

*The following channels are now off of the month to month agreements*


The Filipino Channel

Gospel Music Channel (GMC)

Tru TV


We knew GMC was off the deals but it looks like two more channels got knocked off as well. Fox News is also still expiring today. I would not be shocked if a deal got done today or it suddenly got pulled which would outage a bunch of people.


They also announced the addition of the temporary (in all caps) Olympics channels on or after July 27, 2012 and re-announced the addition of Pac 12 National SD/HD on August 15.


All in all, no surprises except Tru TV (Yimitz actually caught this last week) and Filipino Channel being off of the deals and it is great to know Tru TV is no longer on them.


----------



## HDOrlando

What we can expect the rest of the year HD-wise.


At the end of next month, we will get our first notice that could have 4th quarter possibilities.


If we do get the NFL Network/Redzone in the next 6 weeks, we will hear about it on the web not the paper.


Unless Bright House gets a new deal with Starz done to make theirs/Encores/Indieplex and Retroplex HD's available to us or something gets done with AXS.TV/HDNet Movies (I think this is unlikely), I expect 1-3 HD channels to be announced for the 4th quarter.


Here are my predictions for the strongest 4th quarter possibilities


Sundance HD- If you look at my possibilities list, it is the most major channel on there and unlike most of the channels, they have it in SD making it an easy HD pickup. I have always suspected they were holding this off so they have something to add when there is nothing to add. I am betting on this heavily for the 4th quarter.


Aspire HD- If this becomes available like speculated, I would be stunned if we did not get it given the fast rollout of the SD channel..


HSN HD/QVC HD/Jewelry TV HD- BHN has obviously not added any HD shopping channels. No one really wants HD shopping channels but this might be the time to add them especially with the carriage deals drying up and it being the holiday season.


RFD-TV/NUVO TV- Both are on BHN Bakersfield. However, we have neither channel in SD making it a harder pickup. If they do pick up a new channel, these are definite possibilities.


Pac-12 Regional Channels- The 6 Regional Networks from the Pac 12 Network could be a possibility but my expectation is we will get them sometime next summer like it took us a year to get the Big Ten Alternates.


Halogen HD- My feeling is they will not pick this up but it is an outside possibility.


Others could be possible and new channels could launch in HD like Chiller, Viacom channels, etc but I am sticking with my gut and think the above is what we will likely get.


Of course, the most important thing for all of us would be getting NFL Network/RedZone within the next 6 weeks and there will likely be talks soon. There is no way the two sides are going to decline to talk over these next six weeks.


----------



## mgsports

QVC/HN HD is good so would SHOPNBC HD. Also other Digital Sub Channels like Bounce TV but none like Cox or Hearst or so on has a contract with it. I would them to try and pick up Metro Sports and Chicago TV Land. Universal Sports and so on would also be good.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


ShopNBC HD is not available in HD and doubt there is much of a market here for Metro Sports or Chicago TV Land.


Universal Sports could be a possibility down the line but not sure of the market for Olympic Team sports in non-Olympic years.


----------



## HDOrlando

Aspire TV SD launched on channel 140 around 8 am this morning.


Pac 12 Network launches two weeks from tomorrow. After that, no pending additions.


----------



## mgsports

Metro Sports is forom KC and their could be people who have come from Chicago that want to keep up on Chicago News because some people watch WGN News then their local news.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you HD for the notice! Aspire actually has a couple programs I used to enjoy so I might have to check it out.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


KC is a lot closer to Chicago and I think it is unlikely to come here.


Nayan: Not a problem. You did it for me for a couple of years.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15030#post_22265004
> 
> 
> What we can expect the rest of the year HD-wise.
> 
> At the end of next month, we will get our first notice that could have 4th quarter possibilities.
> 
> If we do get the NFL Network/Redzone in the next 6 weeks, we will hear about it on the web not the paper.
> 
> Unless Bright House gets a new deal with Starz done to make theirs/Encores/Indieplex and Retroplex HD's available to us or something gets done with AXS.TV/HDNet Movies (I think this is unlikely), I expect 1-3 HD channels to be announced for the 4th quarter.
> 
> Here are my predictions for the strongest 4th quarter possibilities
> 
> Sundance HD- If you look at my possibilities list, it is the most major channel on there and unlike most of the channels, they have it in SD making it an easy HD pickup. I have always suspected they were holding this off so they have something to add when there is nothing to add. I am betting on this heavily for the 4th quarter.
> 
> Aspire HD- If this becomes available like speculated, I would be stunned if we did not get it given the fast rollout of the SD channel..
> 
> HSN HD/QVC HD/Jewelry TV HD- BHN has obviously not added any HD shopping channels. No one really wants HD shopping channels but this might be the time to add them especially with the carriage deals drying up and it being the holiday season.
> 
> RFD-TV/NUVO TV- Both are on BHN Bakersfield. However, we have neither channel in SD making it a harder pickup. If they do pick up a new channel, these are definite possibilities.
> 
> Pac-12 Regional Channels- The 6 Regional Networks from the Pac 12 Network could be a possibility but my expectation is we will get them sometime next summer like it took us a year to get the Big Ten Alternates.
> 
> Halogen HD- My feeling is they will not pick this up but it is an outside possibility.
> 
> Others could be possible and new channels could launch in HD like Chiller, Viacom channels, etc but I am sticking with my gut and think the above is what we will likely get.
> 
> Of course, the most important thing for all of us would be getting NFL Network/RedZone within the next 6 weeks and there will likely be talks soon. There is no way the two sides are going to decline to talk over these next six weeks.



HDOrlando I don't understand where all of a sudden TWC Dallas got Halogen HD for some reason? We are not in the top market for them.


Although we do have a few rare channels on TWC in North Texas:


Fox Deportes HD

Halogen HD

Sportsman Channel HD

Ovation HD

Reelz HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD

Showtime Next HD


Also it seems that the Hub HD seems to be a popular HD add to TWC systems in all regions including the west region. There is two systems that I know is only carrying Disney HD as their only Kids HD channel that is Gunnison and Telluride.


----------



## HDOrlando

Halogen might not even be in SD on a lot of systems.


The fact that you guys had it in SD was likely a factor but to pick it over others was puzzling.


Then again, they do like to have stuff available on only one system (Colorado-Fuel TV HD, NHK World Hawaii and NYC, Africa Channel NYC, etc.)


Hub is definitely popular and am surprised when I hear it's not doing well.


Let's hope the smaller systems continue to get more HD and more in line with NYC and NC.


----------



## TiVo'Brien

Got a letter today from our HOA here in Avalon Park that we're getting Brighthouse and ditching Comcast community-wide (HOA contract).


As a TiVo user, I like Comcast since I don't have to use one of those kludgy tuning adapters.







Anyone with a TiVo have any problems with the tuning adapters and cable cards offered by Brighthouse? Can I do a self-install?


Also, I see where some people are saying SDV is going away? Is this true?


----------



## HDOrlando

SDV is not going away but it gets better with each update.


The HD lineup is a lot better although we do not have NFL Network/RedZone but that could change this month or next.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14550#post_21968983


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVo'Brien*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22270342
> 
> 
> Got a letter today from our HOA here in Avalon Park that we're getting Brighthouse and ditching Comcast community-wide (HOA contract).



How IS your HOA being able to get another (non-competing) cable co. to come in to your area...considering I've never heard of Comcast & Brighthouse competing in the SAME service area???


----------



## HDOrlando

According to satpro, apparently Telemundo HD is now available OTA. When we get it, it will be the last HD OTA black eye for this market.


We could get it soon or it could be around a year as that is how long it took to get Telefutura HD re-transmitted.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22270844
> 
> 
> According to satpro, apparently Telemundo HD is now available OTA. When we get it, it will be the last HD OTA black eye for this market.
> 
> We could get it soon or it could be around a year as that is how long it took to get Telefutura HD re-transmitted.



I got mundoFox in HD today! It really was not an HD add but rather a local english independent channel that converted to MundoFox in North Texas that launched their HD signal in 2010 and we got it in 2010 but the signal was only upconverted 480i on a 1080i channel now it is 720p content converted to 1080i before being sent out OTA and cable. KFWD is the station. So now I Have 137 HD channels currently broadcasting true HD before it was 136 (including the Olympics specialty channels). The channel looks great for a station that is transcoding the content from 720p to 1080i and the local ABC channel does this too both channels have the same station headquarters as the MundoFox channel was operated by the ABC affiliate before today.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will probably get ours on August 13 when it launches as we have a Fox O&O here in Orlando.


No word on Telemundo Hd but once those two are added and we get Pac 12 Network, we are at 205 HD channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22270990
> 
> 
> We will probably get ours on August 13 when it launches as we have a Fox O&O here in Orlando.
> 
> No word on Telemundo Hd but once those two are added and we get Pac 12 Network, we are at 205 HD channels.



Mundofox in your area is replacing Azteca America affiliate W21AU. Fox is not using its OTA channels to carry mundoFox except in Washington D.C and that is a subchannel feed in DC. all others are affiliates owned by other companies. Just so happens that our affiliate was in the process of HD upgrades and had already reserved an HD slot on cable for when they were going to start showing news repeats off of the ABC affiliate in HD and syndicated programming but that never happened. True HD programming came as mundoFox was switched on.


----------



## TiVo'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22270502
> 
> 
> How IS your HOA being able to get another (non-competing) cable co. to come in to your area...considering I've never heard of Comcast & Brighthouse competing in the SAME service area???


IIRC, when they did the infrastructure work in our community, both companies laid cable so you could have either provider. Even so, though, the letter did state that Brighthouse was going to be doing some trenching.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Thanks for the info as always.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22272671
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Thanks for the info as always.



There hasn't been very much in the legal notices this week so that is why you haven't seen me post anything.


The only thing I can say is that the TWC systems in colorado is only getting PAC12 mountain and PAC12 mountain HD along with PAC12 national and PAC12 national HD for now unless TWC decides to add the ESPN PPV package for the Football and Basketball college games as well sometime this month or early next month which could be done as the added the MLB/NHL packages channels without announcement.


The only thing that I am looking forward to for my system is:


KAZD HD (Azteca America)

PAC12 national SD/HD


Unless there is something announced for my system on monday. The only thing I can think of being announced is Playboy HD as Hawaii is getting it on August 16th or August 15th if they add it the same day as PAC12 network.


TWC did do a change to the 750MHz system in the North Texas cluster where they got 2 new channels on the downstream for DOCSIS services for a total of 6 downstream channels dedicated to HSI and VoIP.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVo'Brien*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22271508
> 
> 
> IIRC, when they did the infrastructure work in our community, both companies laid cable so you could have either provider. Even so, though, the letter did state that Brighthouse was going to be doing some trenching.



Regarding your Tivo on BHN questions. I had a Premiere installed in 10/10 in Clermont. Took them 3 trips to get it working because the first 2 people didn't have a clue as to what to do. They installed the cable card and SDV. About 6-9 months later they had to install a booster in the line to maintain good PQ. After that the only problem has been having to reboot the SDV every few months because it losses the ability to tune some little used channels. You find this out because it failed to record a program. Perhaps BHN has learned since 10/10.


----------



## TiVo'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22276123
> 
> 
> Regarding your Tivo on BHN questions. I had a Premiere installed in 10/10 in Clermont. Took them 3 trips to get it working because the first 2 people didn't have a clue as to what to do. They installed the cable card and SDV. About 6-9 months later they had to install a booster in the line to maintain good PQ. After that the only problem has been having to reboot the SDV every few months because it losses the ability to tune some little used channels. You find this out because it failed to record a program. Perhaps BHN has learned since 10/10.


Thanks. Hopefully they have learned how to get SDV/CableCards on TiVo right the first time on the first truck roll. I suspect I shouldn't hold my breath, though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It's understood as there are not a lot of new HD channels launching.


In addition, with each update, everyone gets closer to what is on the carriage deals.


The main things were watching is if something like Starz gets done so we can all get the rest of the Starz/Encorces channels along with Indieplex and retroplex.or a channel like GSN comes off so you guys can get the HD version.


I'll go crazy when I see Chiller HD on a notice but adds are going to be slow.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22276858
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> It's understood as there are not a lot of new HD channels launching.
> 
> In addition, with each update, everyone gets closer to what is on the carriage deals.
> 
> The main things were watching is if something like Starz gets done so we can all get the rest of the Starz/Encorces channels along with Indieplex and retroplex.or a channel like GSN comes off so you guys can get the HD version.
> 
> I'll go crazy when I see Chiller HD on a notice but adds are going to be slow.



TWC has updated their website in California and KEYT HD ABC will be added to some Socal systems that are dropping the analog version of the channel as they have 2 ABC affiliates also KEYT is being dropped completely in some areas in Socal.


Also MundoFOX is going HD in Socal and being picked up on the Socal system the channel is KWHY HD.


TWC in LA is getting the PAC12 LA SD/HD and PAC12 National SD/HD on the same tiers as everyone else in California.


The 550MHz TWC cable system in Barstow is possibly getting KWHY HD (MundoFOX) according to their legal notice. That system is all digital above channel 13 or so. The Barstow system has SDV and all digital







. The Barstow system should be nearing 110 HD channels soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

I wonder if we will get MundoFox HD here?


BHN might act on Telemundo HD soon but they did not add Telefutura HD OTA until about a year after it became available.


----------



## Nayan

The site says it is on AT&T channel 21 and antenna 21 W21AU-LD. They say to call and have BH add it to the lineup.


----------



## HDOrlando

Mundofox or Telemundo HD?


----------



## Nayan

Oh sorry, Mundofox.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN will probably pick it up around launch date.


----------



## pronk

Love this thread. I am in my yearly mental internal debate about switching to DtV for the NFL. Of course being a Browns fan, I am not sure it's worth all the hassle.


For someone who sits here and follows this thread, gets excited about adding new channels I hardly ever just sit and watch TV without my laptop going. Meaning not paying close attention. I've always had this thing where I want all this entertainment at my fingertips and then I really don't use it that much.


Anyway just popping to thank those who keep this thread so full of info.


----------



## HDOrlando

pronk,


Every year we always have hopes that an NFL Network/Redzone deal will get done.


They got close last year and it could finally happen this year and I do think it is a priority for NFL Network as they are losing out on millions in revenue.


The extra systems TWC picked up that got NFL Network dropped, the extra Thursday night games on the network and how close they wrre last year make me very hopeful.


It's too bad Sunday Ticket will likely never be available to all of us.


We will always have the info for you.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

We are aware of the 11 hour recording issue. I will update as more information becomes available.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22276123
> 
> 
> Regarding your Tivo on BHN questions. I had a Premiere installed in 10/10 in Clermont. Took them 3 trips to get it working because the first 2 people didn't have a clue as to what to do. They installed the cable card and SDV. About 6-9 months later they had to install a booster in the line to maintain good PQ. After that the only problem has been having to reboot the SDV every few months because it losses the ability to tune some little used channels. You find this out because it failed to record a program. Perhaps BHN has learned since 10/10.



Generally speaking CC and tuning adapter installs go smoothly. We also offer self installs fo these devices should you wish to go that route. Where there are issues (and its not us it's Tivo) is when you bring a TiVo unit from service on another provider. In this case you will need to reset to factory defaults prior to the install to prevent a known issue where the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo don't play nice with each other.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22270502
> 
> 
> How IS your HOA being able to get another (non-competing) cable co. to come in to your area...considering I've never heard of Comcast & Brighthouse competing in the SAME service area???



We do in very limited areas....


----------



## Nayan

I want this!!!

http://www.thewrap.com/tv/article/tennis-channel-ski-channel-founder-launches-surf-channel-50791


----------



## HDOrlando

It could happen Nayan.


If a Starz/Encore deal does not get done, BHN has limited options for 4th quarter HD.


However, something like Sundance HD, Aspire HD (If it launches) and HD shopping channels are more likely.


In the meantime, we should know on NFL Network/Redzone sometime within the next 4-5 weeks.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22285303
> 
> 
> However, something like Sundance HD, Aspire HD (If it launches) and HD shopping channels are more likely.



What's interesting is the HD versions of HSN & QVC are feed to the Brighthouse TV app.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22286205
> 
> 
> What's interesting is the HD versions of HSN & QVC are feed to the Brighthouse TV app.



True. It seems weird that you can get them there but not on the lineup.


----------



## PeterLewis

Me as the Hulk and BHN/NFLNET as LoKi




Hulk wants his NFL network. soon..


----------



## TiVo'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22282648
> 
> 
> Generally speaking CC and tuning adapter installs go smoothly. We also offer self installs fo these devices should you wish to go that route. Where there are issues (and its not us it's Tivo) is when you bring a TiVo unit from service on another provider. In this case you will need to reset to factory defaults prior to the install to prevent a known issue where the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo don't play nice with each other.


Thanks. Good to hear.







I will be sure to do the reset when the time comes. Right now our TiVo has two Comcast cards installed.


----------



## kevin120

Fox News Deal done!


Looks like Fuel HD might not come to more systems this time around as Fox was trying to get more than just Fox News negotiated they wanted other channels renegotiated but settled for: Fox News, Fox Business, and Fox Movie Channel.


So it looks like they might be adding Fox Business to systems that still don't have it maybe? I can see the TWC system that is 750MHz near me getting Fox Business SD and HD due to the new contract. Also maybe Fox Movie Channel HD gets expanded system coverage.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-foxtwc-20120807,0,2397383.story 


In other news:


TWC in Hawaii is set to get once again:


AMC HD

Sundance Channel HD


Also there seems to be a chance that all of the Midwest systems get the PAC12 network at least in SD. I saw a notice on the TWC website that mentioned Cincinnati and Dayton OH getting the channel in SD.


I don't understand why TWC is only adding the SD version the PAC12 network to systems in Texas outside of the major areas of Austin, Waco, Dallas (metro) and San Antonio? Most of the Texas systems are 860MHz and a few a 750MHz and almost all of them have SDV which means that the channel could be added on the fly to the systems with SDV without a problem. I wonder if the midwest-national systems are going to get the channel along with the East division systems without SDV?


----------



## HDOrlando

Jax/Nayan: BHN has layed off adding shopping channels in HD.


The only channels BHN carries in SD on the possibilities list and are also not on month to month deals are...........


Sundance, HSN, QVC and Jewelry TV. It's also rumored Aspire HD is launching in HD soon but that's it. Everything else we do not have at all.


With over 200 HD channels and no HD shopping channels, it's pretty obvious BHN is avoiding these for now.


It is also weird to see them on the ap as it is to see Sundance HD OD before other channels in HD OD despite not having the 24/7 channel.


All are possibilities for the 4th quarter especially if there is no new Starz deal. If there is not, I am very confident we will get at least Sundance HD.


PeterLewis: We all do and we should find out within a month. It seems they keep getting close and things fall through. This forum will go nuts if we get it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


This article confirms talks between TWC and NFL Network are ongoing which is a good sign. Imagine the monkey off of everyone's back if a deal got done. We'd then have a new top channel on everyone's wish list.


Most would be talking about HDNet Movies (no one wants that new AXS.TV that is essentially replacing HDNet), more HD Starz and maybe Epix.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/nfl-network-att-u-verse-deal-verizon-time-warner-359143 


I'll go nuts if it happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I definitely think Fox Movie Channel HD will be hitting TWC systems. It is surprising that Fuel HD is not getting on more systems. It's probably available since all of BHN except the Panhandle has FMC HD and Fuel HD.


I wish more deals would get done one week after they go on month to months like Fox News but it's probably because it's such a big channel compared to others. Now, if only they get something done with Starz and end that one so that list shrinks and we get those HD channels.


Hawaii is getting AMC HD way late but are getting Sundance ahead of time.


If there is no Starz deal, I'll be stunned if BHN does not add Sundance HD in the 4th quarter.


Finally, on Pac 12, if a system has space, no channel should launch SD only. It's a shame and Pac 12 HD will launch wide on BHN a week from today.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22288435
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I definitely think Fox Movie Channel HD will be hitting TWC systems. It is surprising that Fuel HD is not getting on more systems. It's probably available since all of BHN except the Panhandle has FMC HD and Fuel HD.
> 
> I wish more deals would get done one week after they go on month to months like Fox News but it's probably because it's such a big channel compared to others. Now, if only they get something done with Starz and end that one so that list shrinks and we get those HD channels.
> 
> Hawaii is getting AMC HD way late but are getting Sundance ahead of time.
> 
> If there is no Starz deal, I'll be stunned if BHN does not add Sundance HD in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Finally, on Pac 12, if a system has space, no channel should launch SD only. It's a shame and Pac 12 HD will launch wide on BHN a week from today.



I don't know if my system will get Fox Movie Channel in HD as we have Fox Movie Channel on a legacy comcast tier and it is on the Movie Pass tier in most areas which my area does not have.


Also the PAC12 Networks are MPEG4 HD native so any cable provider that uses MPEG2 as their main broadcast will have to use transcoders one for the SD channel and one for the HD channel or could use one for both. So really if a cable system has bandwidth for the PAC12 network in HD should be able to add it HD as they are getting the channel in HD off of the satellite at the headend level.


Maybe TWC is adding the HD version in more populous areas outside of the PAC12 network where they are likely to have more PAC12 alumni than the smaller cities that are only getting the SD version? My 12th grade english teacher I had in high school is an alumni from USC so I do know at least one PAC12 fan.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Those are all possibilities.


I do wonder if BHN will be delayed because of the MPEG4 factor that delayed the game and Team HD channels last year.


We will know one week from now.


----------



## Nayan

Ha Peter I love it!! Nayan want her NFL too!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVo'Brien*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22287904
> 
> 
> Thanks. Good to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be sure to do the reset when the time comes. Right now our TiVo has two Comcast cards installed.




generally, they do. but i have had install problems with cable cards and tuning adapters before.


----------



## Maya68

My recordings are getting cut off at the end again. Anybody else?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22288679
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Those are all possibilities.
> 
> I do wonder if BHN will be delayed because of the MPEG4 factor that delayed the game and Team HD channels last year.
> 
> We will know one week from now.



No the PAC12 network will not be delayed. A lot of the networks are received by cable companies and transcoded to MPEG2. Look at the small TWC systems of Telluride and Gunnison Colorado they have a lot of MPEG4 to MPEG2 converted HD channels so no that is not a problem.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22290097
> 
> 
> My recordings are getting cut off at the end again. Anybody else?



In the weeks since last time I've been periodicially comparing the time and it's usually within a second. Just now it was 3 seconds slow, but I doubt I'd really notice shows cutting off at this point. There's still a variety of networks that can't seem to manage to keep shows within their timeslot even with the clock is correct.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22290563
> 
> 
> In the weeks since last time I've been periodicially comparing the time and it's usually within a second. Just now it was 3 seconds slow, but I doubt I'd really notice shows cutting off at this point. There's still a variety of networks that can't seem to manage to keep shows within their timeslot even with the clock is correct.



My time seems to be dead on also. It must be the networks then. How annoying. I am not missing much, just enough to miss the last few lines of dialog in a show.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22290563
> 
> 
> In the weeks since last time I've been periodicially comparing the time and it's usually within a second. Just now it was 3 seconds slow, but I doubt I'd really notice shows cutting off at this point. There's still a variety of networks that can't seem to manage to keep shows within their timeslot even with the clock is correct.



Cartoon Network is a culprit in this due to them showing movies which they seem to be purposely messing with the timing as they start the next show right after the movies are over during the morning and then it seems to be corrected by around 4:30 in the afternoon when the regular show comes on. I don't understand why they are doing this because it messes with TWC's/Bright Houses startover/lookback services to the point of where they are non even worth it if you are going to miss 5-10 minutes of the show you are starting over.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22290371
> 
> 
> No the PAC12 network will not be delayed. A lot of the networks are received by cable companies and transcoded to MPEG2. Look at the small TWC systems of Telluride and Gunnison Colorado they have a lot of MPEG4 to MPEG2 converted HD channels so no that is not a problem.



Got ya Kevin.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22291037
> 
> 
> Got ya Kevin.



Some more PAC12 network News:


PAC12 channel numbers for Socal:

PAC12 National SD 246

PAC12 National HD 370

PAC12 LA SD 245

PAC12 LA HD 369


PAC12 channels for Desert Cities:

PAC12 National SD 471

PAC12 National HD 571

PAC12 LA SD 470

PAC12 LA HD 570


PAC12 Network channel number for Midwest:

PAC12 National SD 345


Looks like TWC might be getting ready to add a lot HD channels to Socal as they have room open from 371 to 391 open for HD adds in Socal.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC LA has been down in HD channels for a while. I think that will start to increase with that room.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando it seems that the PAC12 national network might get nearly 100% carriage on TWC as the midwest-national systems have announced it to be added on channel 266 in the sports pac. I also want to say the Alabama and Virigina systems are going to announce it as well. There are probably 2 dozen or less small TWC systems that won't carry the PAC12 network at launch.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22294663
> 
> 
> Some more PAC12 network News:
> 
> PAC12 channel numbers for Socal:
> 
> PAC12 National SD 246
> 
> PAC12 National HD 370
> 
> PAC12 LA SD 245
> 
> PAC12 LA HD 369
> 
> PAC12 channels for Desert Cities:
> 
> PAC12 National SD 471
> 
> PAC12 National HD 571
> 
> PAC12 LA SD 470
> 
> PAC12 LA HD 570
> 
> PAC12 Network channel number for Midwest:
> 
> PAC12 National SD 345
> 
> Looks like TWC might be getting ready to add a lot HD channels to Socal as they have room open from 371 to 391 open for HD adds in Socal.



Kevin, technically TWC SoCal has space from 337 to 390 for HD.


My guess is that bandwidth constraints in some of the former Comcast areas have held back SoCal HD offerings from TWC. They clearly have the channel space to begin adding what's missing, which is considerable compared to the NY and Carolinas markets. Midwest has fallen behind too a little.


TWC has a lot of blocks in the 500's for premium HD. TWC SoCal has a lot less than other areas. There's a block from 513 to 521 that could accomodate the HBO HD fleet. There's a block from 532 to 551 for Cinemax/Showtime HD. Also 580 to 599 for Starz/Encore HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22296517
> 
> 
> Kevin, technically TWC SoCal has space from 337 to 390 for HD.
> 
> My guess is that bandwidth constraints in some of the former Comcast areas have held back SoCal HD offerings from TWC. They clearly have the channel space to begin adding what's missing, which is considerable compared to the NY and Carolinas markets. Midwest has fallen behind too a little.
> 
> TWC has a lot of blocks in the 500's for premium HD. TWC SoCal has a lot less than other areas. There's a block from 513 to 521 that could accomodate the HBO HD fleet. There's a block from 532 to 551 for Cinemax/Showtime HD. Also 580 to 599 for Starz/Encore HD.



TWC is going to be adding at least 5 HD channels to the former comcast areas so they have bandwidth available they are just hoarding what they have left until the go SDV or 100% digital and remove the remaining analogs as they have already gotten rid of the expanded basic analogs and moved them all to digital as they were scrambled analogs so when TWC pulled the plug on analog STBs they gained a ton of bandwidth in the former comcast areas.


The former Comcast areas are getting:

KWHY HD (MundoFOX HD)

TWC SportsNet HD

TWC Deportes HD

PAC12 National HD

PAC12 LA HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


The smaller systems like BHN's Panhandle one, get the shaft. Same thing for TWC but this deal was struck over a year ago and all of this carriage was likely part of it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22297224
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> The smaller systems like BHN's Panhandle one, get the shaft. Same thing for TWC but this deal was struck over a year ago and all of this carriage was likely part of it.



I don't think that Bright House is going to give the pandhandle the shaft when it comes to the PAC12 network they will probably just get the SD version for now until they go SDV. If all TWC systems with a sports tier are adding the channel why wouldn't all of the bright house systems do the same as they have the same contract negotiations?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is probably the case.


----------



## mgsports

On or after August 15, PAC 12 National network will be added to channel 345 in the Sports Pass.


Read more here: http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/ad/1972167#storylink=misearch#storylink=cpy 

Okay but still a local Station has to hook up with it and a lot have in Florida but none in KS/MO yet.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*
> 
> Mundofox is a Digital Sub Channel and it would be up to the Cable System here to add it.



It is NOT always a subchannel; the majority of their affiliates have it as the primary (digital) channel, which is what they really want if possible:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MundoFox#Broadcast_affiliates


----------



## HDOrlando

JaxFLBear has confirmed that Big Ten 3 and 4 HD 1194 and 1195 are no longer available via "The Trick". They are completely gone for good.


As everyone knows, BTN dropped the 3rd and 4th alternates a year or two ago.


Channel 188 now has Pac-12 National instead of FS Ohio SD which never launched.


We will get the Pac-12 Network in SD and HD on Wednesday.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15120#post_22301655
> 
> 
> JaxFLBear has confirmed that Big Ten 3 and 4 HD 1194 and 1195 are no longer available via "The Trick". They are completely gone for good.
> 
> As everyone knows, BTN dropped the 3rd and 4th alternates a year or two ago.
> 
> Channel 188 now has Pac-12 National instead of FS Ohio SD which never launched.
> 
> We will get the Pac-12 Network in SD and HD on Wednesday.



Interesting updates for Socal TWC region:


remember when I said that there is a big open space for HD channels from 371 to 391 HDOrlando?


Well it seems that they are getting ready to move more channels to digital only in Socal on September 11th.


The former Comcast areas seem to only be losing 2 analogs while former adelphia and legacy TWC areas are losing 5-6 analog channels.


Maybe the former Comcast areas are going to get SDV along with the analog removals? I don't see a real big chance of HD channels being added if only 2 analogs are being removed to free up space that is only room for 4-6 HD channels without the former comcast areas getting SDV.


Seems that TWC is planning for a massive HD add or more DOCSIS QAMs or both maybe even some more frequencies dedicated to SDV to make room for more SDV channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It definitely seems that way and it reeks big end of the year update.


After tomorrow, BHN Orlando has no pending HD channels which will start the anticipation for our notice in two and a half weeks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15120#post_22305674
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> It definitely seems that way and it reeks big end of the year update.
> 
> After tomorrow, BHN Orlando has no pending HD channels which will start the anticipation for our notice in two and a half weeks.



And we know how much you hate to wait HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


LOL!


At the moment, it's really just about the count rising.


The only think I slightly want on the carriage deals is Sundance HD for occasional viewing.


I love how BHN has all the HD channels in one section and I hardly have to leave my HD area. This would be one off the checklist to never going in the SD area again.


My hope is channels not available in HD like Chiller, Cloo and Current (if TWC doesn't drop it) go HD and I have faith BHN will pick them up when they do just like you do most channels that you already have in SD.


Of course, the only other thing is NFL Network/RedZone but that all depends if them and TWC can work out a deal in the next month or so.


If they do, we expect you to come here and announce it with channel numbers.


----------



## Nayan

Pac12HD is now in the guide, channel 1144. No data yet but it's there!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It is indeed and has a feed that appears to be The Pac 12 Network testing the channel as they prepare to launch.


There is a bottom line and the Pac 12 Network logo is flashing on and off the screen as they test the channel.


Update: They are now showing preview commercials. The PQ looks outstanding


Bright House Orlando now has 203 HD Channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15120#post_22307826
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> It is indeed and has a feed that appears to be The Pac 12 Network testing the channel as they prepare to launch.
> 
> There is a bottom line and the Pac 12 Network logo is flashing on and off the screen as they test the channel.
> 
> Update: They are now showing preview commercials. The PQ looks outstanding
> 
> Bright House Orlando now has 203 HD Channels.



Well it looks like TWC Sportsnet and TWC Deportes will be out of market eligible channels! TWC in Gunnison and Telluride are adding them to the Sports Tier come October 1st! Right now it says on or after August 15th though and this includes the HD feeds! So that means Telluride will Jump to 50 HD channels and Gunnison will go to 57 HD channels. I am sure that they won't show actual game programming instead just pregame and sports shows.


My system does not have PAC12 network up yet but it should be up tommorow. The PAC12 website messed up the channel number for my system saying that it is not available and to send a message to TWC saying I want the channel when they instead put the channel as being available on the 750MHz system near me. Big oops! Hundreds on thousands of subscribers versus a few thousands of subscribers big difference.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It is not surprising as TWC probably wants to make extra money on those channels by putting a National version on systems.


It would be salt in the wound to Magic fans if they added it so soon after the trade so not sure it happens in the next notice but I do think we will eventually see it on our system.


While I will not watch Pac 12 Network that much, it is nice to get a channel on launch and see the testing on it the day before launch.


----------



## mgsports

On the Channel finder TWCKC says Time Warner no deal but BHN Orlando gives the Channel Number for Comcast Olathe/MO no Channel Numbers and for Orlando says Comcast no deal.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


That could be a glitch as Kevin knows everything TWC.


Comcast is not a factor here like TWC because BHN gets almost all of their carriage deals via TWC.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15120#post_22308711
> 
> 
> mgsports,
> 
> That could be a glitch as Kevin knows everything TWC.
> 
> Comcast is not a factor here like TWC because BHN gets almost all of their carriage deals via TWC.



I am pretty sure it is a glitch as they have other TWC areas missing as being available as well such as Moscow ID which is right across the state line from Washington state university which is part of the PAC12 and they are getting the channel.


I found it interesting that Suddenlink is listing a 450MHz system close to some family of mine out in west texas that is 15 minutes from them as getting PAC12 national and PAC12 national HD. I wonder if they are really going to get it? That system has gone all digital and over drives the system up to channel 66 (477MHz) that system does have 47 HD channels already and I also think they have internet too!


Also TWC Sportsnet and TWC Deportes will be added to the NC/SC systems on 10/1/12 on the sports pass in SD/HD for both channels so there is a chance that my system picks them up too!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


i definitely agree especially since Gunnison and Telluride got them.


They also probably want to make some money with the national versions since the rights to The Lakers cost them a bundle.


----------



## mgsports

Yes it is because TWCKC is to get in SD they just haven't updated their Website. I know Comcast isn't a factor but their could be some poster on here who have Comcast and post on here.


----------



## Nayan

That would be awesome Kevin! Now if we can just get the pressure built up for them to add NFL Network to the system







.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: Kevin has us covered on the TWC updates.










Comcast is irrevelant though as there is a Comcast Orlando thread already.










Nayan: You know how bad i want NFLN.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Those of you who have commented on random recordings on your DVR's I need to know what channels these recordings came from and your box model/make please.


Thank You...


----------



## Cpt_K

beIN Sport launched today on Direct TV and will launch on Dish Network tomorrow. The new international sports channel hasn't announced any other deals with cable companies that I'm aware of. On Direct TV from everything I've read beIN took over the spot where GOL TV was located at and GOL TV was moved a couple of channels higher. They're broadcasting the channel in HD for their English channel. Their Spanish network is only broadcasting in SD which keeps in line with Direct TV not offering Spanish sports networks in HD. Word is that beIN actually payed a launch fee to get on Direct TV and aren't collecting a subscriber fee from Direct TV just to get the channel on the air.


Hopefully, the people in charge of programming decisions at Time Warner/Brighthouse aren't against taking a backhander from the Emir of Qatar to carry his new soccer channel on their Sports Package!


----------



## HDOrlando

Cpt_K,


I think TWC/BHN will pick it up especially since they are only seeking Sports Tier carriage.


----------



## HDOrlando

Were the last ones left as Cablevision and The NFL have reached a deal.

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-08-16/nfl-reaches-deal-with-cablevision-to-show-nfl-network-redzone 


It is a shock they got a deal with Cablevision and there is no reason TWC cannot get a deal done on behalf of Bright House.


The momentum is building and if they do not get a deal, TWC will have stink on their face as the only NYC carrier without it,


----------



## Nayan

TWC/BH are in some really big markets and if a deal isn't done it's going to look pretty awful for them. I am so hoping this time around we get it that if not, I am seriously considering switching to Sat. I hate to say that as I love BH but football is a big deal to me and not having NFLN is huge, especially now with all the extra games they're going to have.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I have been confident a deal could get done and now that they have one with Cablevision, I am very optimistic especially since they came close last year.


----------



## iceturkee

new tweet from rich eisen again is not encouraging. his response is that time warner isn't even in current negotiations with the nfl network. he also said if a time warner rep says differently, they are lying.


he was the first person hired by the network and i would believe him before i would believe time warner, sorry.


----------



## iceturkee

two hours ago eisen tweeted, time warner cable, this is the nfl network, come out with your hands up, we have you surrounded!


its funny unless, of course, you have time warner or bright house. eisen is right, there are no more excuses time warner!!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Your always so negative ever since you got Direct TV.










Both sides confirm they are not talking but they had last minute talks before those Insight systems lost NFL Network and RedZone lost it.


Surprises happen and they got close last year. The pressure of being the only system without NFLN in TWC-NYC and now other markets is going to get them over the hump.


Remember when Bright House and Fox Sports Florida made a deal after the ball dropped on 2009?


You said it was going to happen this year and may you be wrong this year and Bright House gets Nfl Network and that sweet RedZone channel.


----------



## iceturkee

i said last year because of the lockout. i seriously thought it would have been in the nfl's best interest to get their network on all remaining systems in an effort to get back on the fans good graces.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


I understand.


Cablevision's deal was unexpected and if the NFL could get a deal with them, they can get one done with TWC after coming so close last year.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15120#post_22312834
> 
> 
> iceturkee,
> 
> I understand.
> 
> Cablevision's deal was unexpected and if the NFL could get a deal with them, they can get one done with TWC after coming so close last year.



There will probably be a deal as now that customers are starting to find out in NYC that NFL Network made a deal with Cablevision sports fans are going to demand that TWC add it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I agree 100 percent.


----------



## Nayan

The thing that stinks is everywhere I read it says TWC is NOT in talks with NFL Network. I really do hope that is not the case and I hope you're right that a deal is reached before the start of the season.


----------



## kevin120

Nayan I am wondering if TWC is going to see what kind of a deal that cablevision got and try to negotiate that deal? Now that cablevision has caved the chances that Time Warner Cable makes a deal is more likely due to the fact they are the last ones holding out and the pressure to make a deal just increased


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I agree 100 percent.


Nayan: Things can change quickly. I go back to the FS Florida example after the ball dropped in 2009.


It might be last minute and very frustrating but we are getting NFL Network this year. I can feel it.


After that, we will all need a new channel to target.


----------



## VGPOP

I really think this Cablevision deal basically is what we needed. Time Warner will have to negotiate something before season begins. All of the major cable channels have the channel, it's time for Time Warner to step up. Of course, all reports show they are not talking, but I'm pretty sure with 3 weeks left before season begins, we will see some negotiations.


----------



## HDOrlando

I like how everyone is keeping the faith here.


A deal is going to get done before the season starts.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15120#post_22309764
> 
> 
> Those of you who have commented on random recordings on your DVR's I need to know what channels these recordings came from and your box model/make please.
> 
> Thank You...



I made this request several days ago and still no response. I'm going to assume then that there is no issue and move on to the next. Let me know if things change.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15090#post_22290097
> 
> 
> My recordings are getting cut off at the end again. Anybody else?



The time issue we dealt with previously is not likely to repeat. Let me know if it persists.


----------



## iceturkee

season starts sept 5


----------



## HDOrlando

That's the kickoff date.


I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Nayan

Me too!


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22315779
> 
> 
> I made this request several days ago and still no response. I'm going to assume then that there is no issue and move on to the next. Let me know if things change.



I wasn't a victim back then, but I am seeing issues now on my 8742s. Gary & I working directly on dslreports.com


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


I've made an addition to my list.


Channels that BHN has in SD but not HD.


SD Channels That Bright House Has That Are Not Available In HD. It shows there are still some good channels not available in HD.


WAPA America

ESPN Classic

Discovery Fit & Health

CNBC World

CNN International

MTV Jams

TeenNick

Nick Jr.

Nicktoons

Military

Military History

You Too TV

Cloo

Current TV

Lifetime RealWoman

Soapnet (ceasing operations soon)

MTV Hits

Mun2

Word Network

Jewish Life TV

Daystar

MTV Tr3s

GAC

VH1 Classic

Centric

Chiller

Logo

Fox College Sports


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22319787
> 
> 
> I wasn't a victim back then, but I am seeing issues now on my 8742s. Gary & I working directly on dslreports.com



Thank you.. yes we are. I'll get with you over there...


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22320771
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> I've made an addition to my list.
> 
> Channels that BHN has in SD but not HD.
> 
> SD Channels That Bright House Has That Are Not Available In HD. It shows there are still some good channels not available in HD.
> 
> 
> WAPA America
> 
> Shop NBC
> 
> ESPN Classic
> 
> Discovery Fit & Health
> 
> CNBC World
> 
> CNN International
> 
> MTV Jams
> 
> TeenNick
> 
> Nick Jr.
> 
> Nicktoons
> 
> Military
> 
> Military History
> 
> You Too TV
> 
> Cloo
> 
> Current TV
> 
> Lifetime RealWoman
> 
> Soapnet (ceasing operations soon)
> 
> MTV Hits
> 
> Mun2
> 
> Word Network
> 
> Jewish Life TV
> 
> Daystar
> 
> MTV Tr3s
> 
> GAC
> 
> VH1 Classic
> 
> Centric
> 
> Chiller
> 
> Logo
> 
> Fox College Sports




I know I am sooo going to regret asking this but ....in the order of importance which do you want to see in HD first,.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322253
> 
> 
> I know I am sooo going to regret asking this but ....in the order of importance which do you want to see in HD first,.



I vote for TWC and Bright House to get NFL Network and NFL Redzone in HD! My TWC system used to have NFL Network from 2004-2006.










By the way you guys should start looking forward to TWC Deportes HD and TWC Sportsnet HD as it might be coming your way







It seems that the Texas systems area going to be adding them on the sports pass in SD and HD.


----------



## heyitsme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22315779
> 
> 
> I made this request several days ago and still no response. I'm going to assume then that there is no issue and move on to the next. Let me know if things change.



You had requested info from me before but I had to go out of town and when I got back all the rogue recordings were removed by my wife. Lately it seems to be doing better, we did see a ton of Deadliest Catches record about a week ago though. I think Discovery is one of the biggest culprits for us. Let me know if you still want my info.


----------



## heyitsme

Has anyone checked into this new Brighthouse Home Security product? I'd love to tell ADT to shove it. Curious about the costs for equipment and if they are truly offering the service yet or if the email was more of a teaser.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322253
> 
> 
> I know I am sooo going to regret asking this but ....in the order of importance which do you want to see in HD first,.



I really do not watch a lot of these but this is the order of importance should they become available.


Chiller (this has been teased for years)

ESPN Classic (Have good Docs On)

Cloo

Current TV (Good Docs)

TeenNick (Old Shows)


The only channel I really watch of the above is The Chiller Friday Night Movie at times. The above I just want in my HD section for occasional viewing. Other than that, I just keep track of the list and possibilities like people on the Direct TV and Dish Network forums. Of course, BHN has more HD than either of them.


For now, the only things I want are


1) NFL Network/RedZone HD (We all know the deal here and it's all up to TWC and NFL to be fair)


2) Sundance HD- It's on the TWC carriage deals and since BHN already has the SD version, it should be an easy 4th quarter ad.


3) More Encore HD/Indie/RetroPlex- When the new Starz deal gets done these will come with it and given BHN's track record, will pick these up quickly. It's only because I have Movie Pass.


In the end, until circumstances change, Sundance HD is really the only thing I can push for as we strive for the day we never have to leave our HD sections.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322328
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked into this new Brighthouse Home Security product? I'd love to tell ADT to shove it. Curious about the costs for equipment and if they are truly offering the service yet or if the email was more of a teaser.



I am wondering about that as I might get it when I move.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322260
> 
> 
> I vote for TWC and Bright House to get NFL Network and NFL Redzone in HD! My TWC system used to have NFL Network from 2004-2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way you guys should start looking forward to TWC Deportes HD and TWC Sportsnet HD as it might be coming your way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the Texas systems area going to be adding them on the sports pass in SD and HD.



I bet we will get those two as TWC wants to get as much money as possible for those channels.


We should find out for sure a week from Thursday when Yimitz sees the BHN Michigan notice.


Here's hoping for NFLN and RZ. We should know in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322253
> 
> 
> I know I am sooo going to regret asking this but ....in the order of importance which do you want to see in HD first,.



My top 3 from that list:

1) Military

2) Military History

3) Fox College Sports


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322618
> 
> 
> I bet we will get those two as TWC wants to get as much money as possible for those channels.
> 
> We should find out for sure a week from Thursday when Yimitz sees the BHN Michigan notice.
> 
> Here's hoping for NFLN and RZ. We should know in about 2-3 weeks.




in the past two weeks, time warner kicked the nfl network and red zone from the insight cable systems they bought. this was despite the fact the nfl network was willing to extend the contract for one year with no increase. currently, time warner is not negotiating with the nfl and the season starts in less than 3 weeks.


may i remind anyone who has verizon as their cell phone provider that you can download nfl mobile and get the two aforementioned networks for only $5 more a month.


if that isn't an option, i suggest flooding time warner with emails and phone calls and threaten to change providers!. and pray for a miracle.


ridicule me if you want. i would be the first person to apologize if this happens for you.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


It might not happen but I plan to stay optimisic.


----------



## iceturkee

and you should. at this point in time, fingers need to be pointed at time warner. if every other major cable provider has come to terms with the nfl, there's no reason why time warner can't.


----------



## freewill1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322253
> 
> 
> I know I am sooo going to regret asking this but ....in the order of importance which do you want to see in HD first,.


I don't watch many of the remaining channels, so my picks would be Chiller and CLOO


----------



## Nayan

Does anyone know if they are offering a bundle deal with HBO/Showtime, or how much it costs per month for each channel? I just read about an upcoming show that sounds like something my hubby would watch and if the price is right then I'd order them both.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322253
> 
> 
> I know I am sooo going to regret asking this but ....in the order of importance which do you want to see in HD first,.




i would love to see bhn find a way to convert their hd to mpeg4 before they add too many more hd channels. i prefer quality over quanity. had pac 12 network on the other night and quickly changed as the pq was horrible, especially on my 64 inch plasma. live stuff isn't too bad.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22323820
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they are offering a bundle deal with HBO/Showtime, or how much it costs per month for each channel? I just read about an upcoming show that sounds like something my hubby would watch and if the price is right then I'd order them both.



They might.


You should ask Gary and make a post on the other forum.


----------



## HDOrlando

And of those channels above, apparently Shop NBC is available in HD now.


The worst of the remaining on the list goes HD.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Were we expecting a new Navigator DVR update?


In the middle of watching a recording, it just switched to:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]Your cable set top box is receiving updated software from your cable service provider. Please do not remove power during this process.
Your cable set top box will restart automaitcally when the download is complete.

CDL Downloading: XX%...

[/CODE]


Haven't seen this screen before, but I'm not usually watching when the box decides to update I guess.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

OK, after the download and subsequent reboot, I've gone from:


ODN Version: 5.0.0_6 2011/09/08 09:17


to:


ODN Version: 5.1.0_7 2012/04/26 14:52


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I had a reboot as well.


What changed from this version?


Also, some SDV channels are out right now and probably will be out for the rest of the overnight hours.


I hardly ever have problems with them anymore.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

The last time I had SDV channels unavailable, a reboot fixed the issue.


I would rather have seen 5.2.0_9 which is where the new developers started really fixing bugs from what I've read, and it brings the black guide. Guess we'll be waiting to at least the end of the year for that.


It'd be great if they actually maintained a changelog so we knew what was fixed.


Wonder if it will have any effect on the percentage in use becoming completely inaccurate after a lot of recordings and deletions, but resets after reboot.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Now I'm getting a CableCARD Firmware Upgrade. I suspect another reboot coming on.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Firmware upgrade sat a 0% for a few minutes, and then just jumped to 100%, switched to Flashing... and now I'm rebooting again. Yay!


----------



## heyitsme

Rebooting as well!


----------



## Goats

I just went through the same thing (reboot, CableCARD upgrade, reboot). Figures they chose a night I have insomnia.


Agree it would be nice to know what exactly has been upgraded.


----------



## HDOrlando

The cablecard thing popped up on my screen and then did the reboot.


My SDV on some HD channels is still down but I'm going to sleep anyway. They should be back when I wake up.


----------



## Maya68

I received an update in the middle of the night also. I did not see what it said but the box rebooted afterward.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22325906
> 
> 
> Were we expecting a new Navigator DVR update?
> 
> In the middle of watching a recording, it just switched to:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]Your cable set top box is receiving updated software from your cable service provider. Please do not remove power during this process.
> Your cable set top box will restart automaitcally when the download is complete.
> CDL Downloading: XX%...
> 
> [/CODE]
> Haven't seen this screen before, but I'm not usually watching when the box decides to update I guess.



No just a intermediate update.


----------



## voltaire10

This is way off the subjects of channels wanted, service issues, etc., but I just noticed that, this month, my cable bill went from:


MONTHLY CHARGES

06/28-07/27 Combo 85.17 Basic Cable, Standard Cable, Road Runner Standard

06/28-07/27 Additional Equipment / Services: Digital Pack, Navigator Guide, HD Converter, Cable Card 1.95

Ultimate Pack 36.00 HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Showtime
*SUBTOTAL 123.12*


To this:


MONTHLY CHARGES

Combo: 111.95

Basic Cable, Standard Cable, Digital Pack, Navigator Guide, HD Converter, Road Runner Standard, Cable Card

Premium Services 36.00 HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Showtime
*SUBTOTAL 147.95*


I hadn't seen any rate increase notices. My total bill is $30 more, and I'm pretty sure I was not on any promotional pricing. Nothing has changed on my account for two years...I have no dvr's and one cablecard. Any insight guys?


Jason


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22326365
> 
> 
> This is way off the subjects of channels wanted, service issues, etc., but I just noticed that, this month, my cable bill went from:
> 
> MONTHLY CHARGES
> 
> 06/28-07/27 Combo 85.17 Basic Cable, Standard Cable, Road Runner Standard
> 
> 06/28-07/27 Additional Equipment / Services: Digital Pack, Navigator Guide, HD Converter, Cable Card 1.95
> 
> Ultimate Pack 36.00 HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Showtime
> *SUBTOTAL 123.12*
> 
> To this:
> 
> MONTHLY CHARGES
> 
> Combo: 111.95
> 
> Basic Cable, Standard Cable, Digital Pack, Navigator Guide, HD Converter, Road Runner Standard, Cable Card
> 
> Premium Services 36.00 HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Showtime
> *SUBTOTAL 147.95*
> 
> I hadn't seen any rate increase notices. My total bill is $30 more, and I'm pretty sure I was not on any promotional pricing. Nothing has changed on my account for two years...I have no dvr's and one cablecard. Any insight guys?
> 
> Jason



There haven't been any rate increases. It means that your package is or has expired. You also received a notice of this (many think they are ads and toss them). You should call in and see if there is another package we can roll you into.


----------



## voltaire10

Thanks for the quick reply...I don't think I missed any notices in the mail. I will call though. Like I said, I haven't made any changes to my account in roughly 2 years. Do they typically run promos for that length of time?


Jason


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22326399
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply...I don't think I missed any notices in the mail. I will call though. Like I said, I haven't made any changes to my account in roughly 2 years. Do they typically run promos for that length of time?
> 
> Jason



They have with me. I got my promo renewed with no issues so give them a call or if you're close to an office stop in.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22326399
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply...I don't think I missed any notices in the mail. I will call though. Like I said, I haven't made any changes to my account in roughly 2 years. Do they typically run promos for that length of time?
> 
> Jason



They almost always run two years. We have a couple that are 12 months but they are rare.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22322253
> 
> 
> I know I am sooo going to regret asking this but ....in the order of importance which do you want to see in HD first,.


CNN International, Current TV. Those are the 2 I want to see in HD. I'd also like NHK World to be added, but I'm not holding my breath on that one since BH doesn't even carry the SD channel yet, lol.


----------



## HDOrlando

Some of my SDV channels were not back when I woke up but a quicdk re-boot fixed that.


xxfury2xx: TWC has NHK World available on some of their systems along with the HD version so if BHN picks it up, the HD version likely comes with it.


----------



## kevin120

TWC might be getting ready to add new HD channels in California or have 6 downstreams on the internet.


It seems that Yuma/El Centro is removing 5 analogs:


INSP

ION

CMT

CSPAN

CSPAN2


So they might be getting ready to launch DOCSIS 3.0 in those systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

That would be good.


I'm anxious to see our notice next week.


Word is TWC is getting close to a deal for beIN sport.


This puts those TWC sports channels and possibly the retransed MundoFox and TeleMundo HD as possibilities.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22326907
> 
> 
> Some of my SDV channels were not back when I woke up but a quicdk re-boot fixed that.
> 
> xxfury2xx: TWC has NHK World available on some of their systems along with the HD version so if BHN picks it up, the HD version likely comes with it.



NYC and Oceanic are the only divisions with NHK World at all I believe, and both have it in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

OriolesMagic,


That is correct.


They both only had the SD versions before they got the HD one.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our next notice is within a week and a day.


What would everyone like to see besides NFL Network/RedZone which would be announced in the press and not a notice?


Some possibilities......


TWC Sports and TWC Sports Deportes (On TWc Notices), MundoFox, Telemundo HD, Sundance HD, HD Shopping Channels, beIn Sport?


What do you guys and gals want?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22332709
> 
> 
> Our next notice is within a week and a day.
> 
> What would everyone like to see besides NFL Network/RedZone which would be announced in the press and not a notice?
> 
> Some possibilities......
> 
> TWC Sports and TWC Sports Deportes (On TWc Notices), MundoFox, Telemundo HD, Sundance HD, HD Shopping Channels, beIn Sport?
> 
> What do you guys and gals want?



More than likely beIN sport will be added right around the same time they have press release. There is no way that they are going to wait 30+ days to add the channels to their systems. Almost all of the sports channels have been added right after a press release unless they had announced an agreement before the channel took to air. Case in Point: MLB Strike Zone HD, ESPN Goaline HD. I think it took about 2 days from agreement for espn goaline to be added and MLB Strike Zone HD was added on the launch day and agreement announcement although TWC is part owner of MLB Network through their 1/4 or 1/3 ownership of Indemand networks don't know exact percentage as bright house and twc both own part of indemand. supposedly according to wikipedia TWC owns 5.44% of MLB Network so I would assume that carriage of it and MLB Extra Innings is safe and we don't have to worry about them being dropped.


Also it looks like LA is possibly getting Sundance Channel HD soon! TWC is moving HBO East HD from 481 to 521 there and on 480 is IFC HD and on 479 is AMC HD so hmm! Also they announced TWC Sportsnet and TWC Deportes and no mention of analog so they may be only available in digital.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22332709
> 
> 
> Our next notice is within a week and a day.
> 
> What would everyone like to see besides NFL Network/RedZone which would be announced in the press and not a notice?
> 
> Some possibilities......
> 
> TWC Sports and TWC Sports Deportes (On TWc Notices), MundoFox, Telemundo HD, Sundance HD, HD Shopping Channels, beIn Sport?
> 
> What do you guys and gals want?





improved picture quality


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22326907
> 
> 
> Some of my SDV channels were not back when I woke up but a quicdk re-boot fixed that.
> 
> xxfury2xx: TWC has NHK World available on some of their systems along with the HD version so if BHN picks it up, the HD version likely comes with it.


Thanks for the info, so at least there is a sliver of hope, right?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I think beIN could come when an agreement is done too. A lot of soccer fans would like it.


Very good eye on Sundance HD. It sounds like a real possibility for CAL but do believe BHN adds it this quarter.


iceturkee: It can always improve but it's good for me.


fury: There definitely is a chance.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22333865
> 
> 
> Kevin: I think beIN could come when an agreement is done too. A lot of soccer fans would like it.
> 
> Very good eye on Sundance HD. It sounds like a real possibility for CAL but do believe BHN adds it this quarter.
> 
> iceturkee: It can always improve but it's good for me.
> 
> fury: There definitely is a chance.



something tells me that my TWC area might be reserving some space for more HD channels too in the 705-849 range! TWC could have placed:



Channel 174 TWC Sportsnet

Channel 329 TWC Deportes

Channel 812 TWC Sportsnet HD

Channel 813 TWC Deportes HD


instead they are putting them on:


Channel 146 TWC Sportsnet

Channel 147 TWC Sportsnet HD

Channel 148 TWC Deportes

Channel 149 TWC Deportes HD


My system still has these open for basic HD channel adds:

723 (was reserved for GSN HD) Could be GSN HD once the month to month deal is completed.

809

812

813

814


Those channels are going to be sandwiched between:

the religious channels block


and


Lifestyle channels block



Here is how TWC North Texas has their themes of Channels above 100:


101-112 Variety channels

120-135 Kids

140-145 Religious Channels

150-173 Lifestyle/Shopping Channels

175-199 Sports channels

200-211 History/Discovery Channels

220-234 News Channels

240-244 Entertainment Channels

250-254 Basic Movie Channels

260-271 Drama/Comedy Channels

280-295 Music Channels/TV One/Ovation

300-337 Spanish Channels

340-342 Asian Channels

350-499 Local Broadcast Channels HD/Sub channels along with Dallas digital tier public access channels

500-576 Premium SD channels

600-704 VOD Channels

705-849 HD channels and (HD VOD tittles (Navigator Boxes only))

850-895 Music Choice

900-998 PPV, Sports Packages, and Adult Channels.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22333865
> 
> 
> Kevin: I think beIN could come when an agreement is done too. A lot of soccer fans would like it.



beIN just signed a deal w/Comcast today through their Hispanic package and their sports package. Let's see what cable company beIN signs up with next. beIN just signed a deal to broadcast all of the USA's away qualifiers for the World Cup except the away game in Mexico.


And what is the deal with Time Warner's new sports channel? Would this channel have any impact on Brighthouse 47 or would they coexist?


One other question is how stretched is TWC/BH bandwidth in terms of offering HD channels? Are some areas more stretched than others? If it varies by market in terms of how much bandwidth that they can supply to their customers where does the Tampa area rank in available space among areas?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cpt_K*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15180#post_22335316
> 
> 
> beIN just signed a deal w/Comcast today through their Hispanic package and their sports package. Let's see what cable company beIN signs up with next. beIN just signed a deal to broadcast all of the USA's away qualifiers for the World Cup except the away game in Mexico.
> 
> And what is the deal with Time Warner's new sports channel? Would this channel have any impact on Brighthouse 47 or would they coexist?
> 
> One other question is how stretched is TWC/BH bandwidth in terms of offering HD channels? Are some areas more stretched than others? If it varies by market in terms of how much bandwidth that they can supply to their customers where does the Tampa area rank in available space among areas?



The new Sportsnets that TWC is launching will not affect your market they are basically going to be like YES national or NESN national on the national version the channels as TWC cannot show Lakers, Sparks, or Galaxy games outside of the Los Angeles DMA and team territories.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: You read things very well.


Cpt_K: It's just another RSN.


----------



## diesel32

BEIN Sports is definitely at the to of my wishlist. We soccer addicts have been in serious withdrawal since these mysterious BeIn billionares gobbled up the broadcast rights to several European leagues. Should be a no-brainer for TWC& BH seeing as these Bein guys are willing to pay to get carriage


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32,


i think it will happen pretty soon.


beIN seems to be getting the rights to everything and since they are apparently willing to pay and/or be on Sports Tier, it should happen and with Comcast and the satelites done, TWC/BHN is likely there next target.


Our next notice will arrive between Wednesday and Friday next week but I can see them quickly launching beIN as soon as they get a deal.


----------



## Nayan

Telemundo has just gone live! Channel 1011.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It has indeed.


That was the last HD blackeye locally for us (WKMG's Local non-HD news was 2nd to last) although the new MundoFox needs to be added now.


We are now at 204 HD Channels.


I'll update the chart.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22337849
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> It has indeed.
> 
> That was the last HD blackeye locally for us (WKMG's Local non-HD news was 2nd to last) although MundoFox still needs to be added.
> 
> We are now at 204 HD Channels.
> 
> I'll update the chart.



curious HDOrlando do you know what frequency they are broadcasting Telemundo HD on brighthouse?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I do not.


----------



## HDOrlando

With the addition of Telemundo HD, we will see that it was added on Aug 24 in next week's notice.


In our notice, we are probably be looking at those two TWC RSN's.


Of course, we are waiting on word for beIN Sport 1 and 2 along with NFL Network/RedZone. beIN is much more likely than NFL Network.


MundoFox could also be a possibility along with Sundance HD and the rest of the stuff on the carriage deals.


BTW: I wonder why Telefutura HD is not listed in the early 1000's with the rest of the local channels.


Also, Telemundo HD is also on 1918.


Finally, I'll be re-posting the chart after our notice in about a week.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22337856
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I do not.



do you know how to do the diagnostics menu trick? the information that would show it would be under the diagnostics menu on your Samsung or Cisco box I forget which you have.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


The tech has done it at the house before but forget how they did it.


----------



## PeterLewis

Dear BHN,


Please stop showing those disgusting Tabacco Free Ads while i'am eating my breakfast in the morning while watching Sportscenter,That is all.


Oh,P.s....Please Hurry with the NFL Network negotiations.Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

PeterLewis,


I hope all the teenagers see them but yeah, they can gross someone out. Good thing I do not watch morning tv.


I'm just glad they pulled the public service announcement one showing all of the snakes.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22337887
> 
> 
> With the addition of Telemundo HD, we will see that it was added on Aug 24 in next week's notice.
> 
> In our notice, we are probably be looking at those two TWC RSN's.
> 
> Of course, we are waiting on word for beIN Sport 1 and 2 along with NFL Network/RedZone. beIN is much more likely than NFL Network.
> 
> MundoFox could also be a possibility along with Sundance HD and the rest of the stuff on the carriage deals.
> 
> BTW: I wonder why Telefutura HD is not listed in the early 1000's with the rest of the local channels.
> 
> Also, Telemundo HD is also on 1918.
> 
> Finally, I'll be re-posting the chart after our notice in about a week.




my understanding is that the twc channels in southern california don't go live until october!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


That is correct. This is why they are in August notices for TWC as they announce things a month to 6 weeks in advance.


----------



## Maya68

Just saw on Twitter that one of the local celebs left BHN for D* because of football. I'm sure their 7000 followers at least considered doing the same when they read that. TWC/BHN better hurry!


----------



## HDOrlando

maya68,


Who bolted?


and hopefully we will hear some good news within the next two weeks.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22342989
> 
> 
> Just saw on Twitter that one of the local celebs left BHN for D* because of football. I'm sure their 7000 followers at least considered doing the same when they read that. TWC/BHN better hurry!




maybe if more people bolted, twc would get the message! until then, it will take divine intervention.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22343190
> 
> 
> maya68,
> 
> Who bolted?
> 
> and hopefully we will hear some good news within the next two weeks.



Martha Sugalski from WESH.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: It would be nice to see a deal and more people show they want it but I will not be upset if a deal does not happen because of Sunday Ticket.


Maya68: No big deal although every bit helps.


We should know something within two weeks. I just hope the sides let us know one way or another.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22340186
> 
> 
> PeterLewis,
> 
> I hope all the teenagers see them but yeah, they can gross someone out. Good thing I do not watch morning tv.
> 
> I'm just glad they pulled the public service announcement one showing all of the snakes.




Snakes?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

About those updates and weirdness going on right now. Guys we are in the process of a multistage update that will take a short while (and I do mean a while). Over the next few weeks some of your boxes may reboot, show updating and might even do weird things from time to time. I will TRY to give you a heads up for the next one but no promises as it really depends on box, region etc....and these dates will likely change anyway. In the meantime...no rumors, wild speculation, crazy bug reports etc please. Just trust me its a good thing and when done I will let you know. From time to time I may ask you about certain things you observe so be prepared to provide the information I ask for quickly and completely. Those that are unwilling to provide that information need not reply (we're not going through the same nonsense as last time..I need willing contributors only)


Thanks


----------



## feb1003

Is the updates also happening , here in Bakersfied, CA,


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feb1003*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22344370
> 
> 
> Is the updates also happening , here in Bakersfied, CA,



Yes eventually


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22344185
> 
> 
> iceturkee: It would be nice to see a deal and more people show they want it but I will not be upset if a deal does not happen because of Sunday Ticket.
> 
> Maya68: No big deal although every bit helps.
> 
> We should know something within two weeks. I just hope the sides let us know one way or another.




again, i read peter king's column in sports illustrated dated aug 20. he quotes an nfl media official who confirms they are not talking to time warner right now. at this point in time, i believe it is going to take diving intervention to get anything done this season, let alone in the next few weeks.


i'll say it again but i really don't understand twc's position right now. i had a course in labor law in college so i somewhat understand the give and take of contract negotiation.


someone is really being beyond stubborn here and i no longer blame the nfl. maybe that was valid a few years ago, it isn't now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary: It was a commercial 1-3 years back with Terri Irwin and her daughter that showed different types of snakes.


Thanks for the heads up on the updates.


iceturkee: Talks can start up again but I do think mediation would help like when Gov. Cuomo helped pull TWC and MSG pull off a deal for MSG Network which included the return of Fuse to TWC and BHN systems.


i do not see that happening here but I do think talks will restart.


We will see what happens.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22344880
> 
> 
> Gary: It was a commercial 1-3 years back with Terri Irwin and her daughter that showed different types of snakes.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the updates.
> 
> iceturkee: Talks can start up again but I do think mediation would help like when Gov. Cuomo helped pull TWC and MSG pull off a deal for MSG Network which included the return of Fuse to TWC and BHN systems.
> 
> i do not see that happening here but I do think talks will restart.
> 
> We will see what happens.



Well the heads up was a bit late as I can see that KD has already been posting about it ...sorry plus I have another who is a bit concerned about some quirks that will resolve themselves once the update process is complete. Figured I would kill two birds on this one.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


No worries, it happens.


Now, if only you can tell us if our monthly notice comes Wednesday, Thursday or Friday.............................


----------



## mgsports

Justs ays coming soon on Rabbit Ears and BHN,Comcast and so on here would have to sign a contract with them.

65.2 Bounce TV coming soon

21.2 Tel-Rommantica coming soon


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Where?


----------



## TiVo'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15060#post_22282648
> 
> 
> Generally speaking CC and tuning adapter installs go smoothly. We also offer self installs fo these devices should you wish to go that route. Where there are issues (and its not us it's Tivo) is when you bring a TiVo unit from service on another provider. In this case you will need to reset to factory defaults prior to the install to prevent a known issue where the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo don't play nice with each other.


Happy to report the installation went very well. ( I didn't end up doing the setup myself.) Only had to try one additional cable card to get it set up. To my surprise, the tuning adapter is completely transparent to the operation of my TiVo. Happy Brighthouse/TiVo Series 3 customer.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiVo'Brien*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15210#post_22352117
> 
> 
> Happy to report the installation went very well. ( I didn't end up doing the setup myself.) Only had to try one additional cable card to get it set up. To my surprise, the tuning adapter is completely transparent to the operation of my TiVo. Happy Brighthouse/TiVo Series 3 customer.




Great news and thank you for the update.


----------



## HDOrlando

We are in the Wednesday-Friday monthly notice range.


I am betting we get it Friday but I'll get the paper from my driveway for the next few mornings so we do not miss it.


Remember, Yimitz will have the Michigan notice for us on Thursday and it could give us clues to ours.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today.


It will come either Tomorrow (Thursday) or more likely Friday although if it does not come tomorrow, we get a preview via the Michigan notice from Yimitz.


Wish Bright House would just post these online in addition to the paper.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today (Thursday) so it will come tomorrow.


Today's Michigan notice could give us a good idea of what we will see tomorrow although some systems get outliner channels like when we get NASA TV HD earlier this year. Only us and Tampa Bay got it in June.


Again, I do expect those two TWC LA RSN's to be in our notice for an October 1 addition. It is also possible Mundofox and something on the carriage deals could be announced. If we do not get anything besides the RSN's, we probably get something by the October notice like Sundance HD, Aspire HD or HD shopping channels.


We will know for sure tomorrow morning.


----------



## HDOrlando

According to Yimitz, there were only month to month agreements in the Michigan notice.


Nothing really changed except Filipino Channel going off which made our notice last month.


If we do not get those new TWC RSN's, it would be no big loss as those would be like getting a cruel joke with Dwight in L.A.


I'll post our notice when it arrives tomorrow morning.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22358321
> 
> 
> According to Yimitz, there were only month to month agreements in the Michigan notice.
> 
> Nothing really changed except Filipino Channel going off which made our notice last month.
> 
> If we do not get those new TWC RSN's, it would be no big loss as those would be like getting a cruel joke with Dwight in L.A.
> 
> I'll post our notice when it arrives tomorrow morning.



Some interesting Changes for TWC have been announced 2 months out:


TWC is adding:


Retirement Living TV (RL TV) to its systems in: Califorina, Arizona


Aspire to its systems in California, Arizona


Fox Business SD and HD will move to Expanded basic tier (or equivalent teir) in AZ, CA, CO, ID, WA.


Fox Movie Channel is being duplicated to digital variety/Digital Red in AZ, CA, CO, ID, WA.


Other Changes for TWC:


CBS Sports Net is gaining digital basic carriage in Socal, San Diego.


Also TWC Sportsnet will be carrying Mountain West Conference Football and Basketball games at launch thanks to them agreeing to carry CBS Sports Net on Digital Basic in California.


Los Angeles will be adding: KBEH HD, and KBEH DT2


Yucca Valley/Banning will be adding: KBEH SD digital only, KBEH HD, KBEH DT2


Banning will be adding KWHY HD and KWHY DT2.


Also it looks like Couer D' Alene ID a 860MHz TWC system might be going SDV or there could have been a misprint on their legal notice as they have these listed to be going digital only: CSPAN, ION, WGN America, Golf Channel, LMN (note this system does not even carry LMN in analog) although the Moscow Idaho TWC system's legal notice should have said something about channels going digital only as well if they were planning on SDV in Idaho.


I have a feeling that TWC might just add Fox Business and Fox Business HD in the 750MHz system that is not too far from me as they already carry Fox Movie Channel which will probably move to digital basic or be added to digital basic.


----------



## HDOrlando

Legal Notice!


My paper arrived early at 4:30 AM this morning.


The only thing in the notice was that effective on or after August 23, 2012, we get WTMO Telemundo HD (Channels 1011 and 1918) as a preview on the SDV system. It officially gets added on September 30, 2012.To summarize, we have the channel now but officially get it September 30.


There were no changes in the month to month agreements.


While we did not get anything this notice, there is not much that can be added via the carriage deals and not getting the TWC LA RSN's like TWC systems is no big loss.


I would expect our next update to come in the October notice (December update) as BHN might want to see if anything new launches.


After all, The 3rd quarter update was comprised of stuff that suddenly became available (TV Land HD and MTV2 HD). This was in addition to the Pac 12 Network HD which we knew we were getting over a year ago.


Unless a new channel goes HD or a new Starz deal gets done, I fully expect us to get Sundance HD and something like Aspire HD (If it becomes available) or Pentagon Channel HD in the 4th quarter. Of course, this might not happen should BHN get beIN Sport or those TWC RSN's next quarter.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Retirement Living TV is a new channel to TWC.


They are apparently going HD later this year so that might become a greater possibility for systems. It could also turn out to be a limited one like RFD-TV and NUVO TV is for BHN.


I expect systems to get the HD version of Aspire TV when it becomes available. It seems like there is a deal to have it on all systems. TWC/BHN probably got a good deal on it.


As for Fox Business and Fox Movie Channel, the moves are probably as a result of the new Fox News deal as both channels got new deals as part of it.


FMC has moved between Movie Pass and Digital Basic for years here. For Fox Business, the tier move can help them better compete with CNBC.


The TWC Sports Net/CBS College Sports deal was announced a few days ago and believe CBS College Sports is already on Digital Basic.


The 4th quarter announcements for us start next month and it will be interesting to see what additions we will get. Here's hoping for a new Starz deal (I want more Encore HD/Plex HD channels for my Movie Pass).


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22359370
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Retirement Living TV is a new channel to TWC.
> 
> They are apparently going HD later this year so that might become a greater possibility for systems. It could also turn out to be a limited one like RFD-TV and NUVO TV is for BHN.
> 
> I expect systems to get the HD version of Aspire TV when it becomes available. It seems like there is a deal to have it on all systems. TWC/BHN probably got a good deal on it.
> 
> As for Fox Business and Fox Movie Channel, the moves are probably as a result of the new Fox News deal as both channels got new deals as part of it.
> 
> FMC has moved between Movie Pass and Digital Basic for years here. For Fox Business, the tier move can help them better compete with CNBC.
> 
> The TWC Sports Net/CBS College Sports deal was announced a few days ago and believe CBS College Sports is already on Digital Basic.
> 
> The 4th quarter announcements for us start next month and it will be interesting to see what additions we will get. Here's hoping for a new Starz deal (I want more Encore HD/Plex HD channels for my Movie Pass).



There is some breaking info on the Longhorn Network seems it just launched on At&t uverse! So looks like TWC could follow shortly no confirmation of TWC adding it though!


----------



## HDOrlando

If they drop their price enough, a deal could get done. They are definitely making a hard push. It's only FIOS and now U-Verse though out of major system.


We will see what happens.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22359439
> 
> 
> If they drop their price enough, a deal could get done. They are definitely making a hard push. It's only FIOS and now U-Verse though out of major system.
> 
> We will see what happens.



Something must have changed and At&t budged. I am betting the LHN will come to TWC now that their major competitor in Texas just added it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We will see. The NfL Network has not come yet though despite U-Verse being here for almost 4 years.


----------



## HDOrlando

Some news on the TWC RSN's.


BHN Bakersfield which is in Laker territory did not even get the local version of the two new TWC RSN's.


This leads me to believe this could be in play for the September notice and could be added within a few days of it on the October 1 launch date.


After all, we did get Aspire the day it was announced in the notice.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22359364
> 
> 
> Legal Notice!
> 
> My paper arrived early at 4:30 AM this morning.
> 
> The only thing in the notice was that effective on or after August 23, 2012, we get WTMO Telemundo HD (Channels 1011 and 1918) as a preview on the SDV system. It officially gets added on September 30, 2012.To summarize, we have the channel now but officially get it September 30.
> 
> There were no changes in the month to month agreements.
> 
> While we did not get anything this notice, there is not much that can be added via the carriage deals and not getting the TWC LA RSN's like TWC systems is no big loss.
> 
> I would expect our next update to come in the October notice (December update) as BHN might want to see if anything new launches.
> 
> After all, The 3rd quarter update was comprised of stuff that suddenly became available (TV Land HD and MTV2 HD). This was in addition to the Pac 12 Network HD which we knew we were getting over a year ago.
> 
> Unless a new channel goes HD or a new Starz deal gets done, I fully expect us to get Sundance HD and something like Aspire HD (If it becomes available) or Pentagon Channel HD in the 4th quarter. Of course, this might not happen should BHN get beIN Sport or those TWC RSN's next quarter.



Hmmm


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


I suppose that's all were going to get out of you.


At the very least, please also post the notices online too.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22364262
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> I suppose that's all were going to get out of you.
> 
> At the very least, please also post the notices online too.




And take away something from you that you love and do so well....no way.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


At least give us the date the notice comes out each month.


----------



## mgsports

Here's a "tentative launch schedule" that someone posted this morning to the “BEIN SPORT USA” thread in the Comcast Help and Support Forum (» forums.comcast.com/t5/Channels-a···7#M25130 ):


From Comcast,

Tentative Launch Schedule so people will be switching from BHN to Comcast in Orlando if they add it because I see other parts of Florida on here.


The Spanish SD Version of beIN Sports will be added to MultiLatino and Sports Entertainment Package (SEP) channel lineups on the following dates:


September 5 - Heartland [Region] begins rollout (due to a system upgrade, parts of Indiana will not launch until September 12) and New England


September 6 - Beltway [Region], Freedom [Region], Atlanta, Charleston, Chicago, Nashville, Savanna, South Florida, Southwest Florida, California, Denver, Portland, Salt Lake City, Seattle, Tucson, Twin Cities


September 12 - Indiana areas: Columbus, Connersville, Crawfordsville, Indianapolis, Lawrenceburg, Muncie, Rushville, Seymour and Shelbyville


So only Spanish and SD version for now. Thats comcast for you!


They use to do it on their Website showing changes coming up. Would have to Email or Twitter or Facebook WRBW to find out about Bounce TV.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22365533
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> At least give us the date the notice comes out each month.



Honestly that is an entirely different group of folks. I will see what I can do but...


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


Understood.










I just never want to miss a notice.


I appreciate any help you can give us.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22359370
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Retirement Living TV is a new channel to TWC.
> 
> They are apparently going HD later this year so that might become a greater possibility for systems. It could also turn out to be a limited one like RFD-TV and NUVO TV is for BHN.
> 
> I expect systems to get the HD version of Aspire TV when it becomes available. It seems like there is a deal to have it on all systems. TWC/BHN probably got a good deal on it.
> 
> As for Fox Business and Fox Movie Channel, the moves are probably as a result of the new Fox News deal as both channels got new deals as part of it.
> 
> FMC has moved between Movie Pass and Digital Basic for years here. For Fox Business, the tier move can help them better compete with CNBC.
> 
> The TWC Sports Net/CBS College Sports deal was announced a few days ago and believe CBS College Sports is already on Digital Basic.
> 
> The 4th quarter announcements for us start next month and it will be interesting to see what additions we will get. Here's hoping for a new Starz deal (I want more Encore HD/Plex HD channels for my Movie Pass).



HD Orlando Fox Business Network will be digital only no analog carriage so basically I don't get what the reason for tier changes as TWC charges less for digital basic than expanded basic I wonder if they would lose subscribers because I wonder if TWC sells digital tiers without subscribing to expanded basic? Such as can I get the first digital tier without subscribing to ESPN or CNN? Maybe it will benefit bulk subscribers such as in an apartment or condo and all they would need is a cable card or digital box to have the channel.


Also I don't know how Brighthouse is getting away with putting locals (WTMO HD) on SDV? I believe the FCC has rules that prohibit things like this as they currently require clear QAM carriage of local HD channels that are carried and if a channel is SDV clear QAM carriage is hampered. Also does a local really want to be limited to being on SDV?


TWC in my neck of the woods keeps all of the locals/limited basic and expanded basic channels of off SDV in SD and all over the rebroadcast subchannels/HD channels are clear QAM.


The CBS Sports net deal only applies to California Systems not any other areas only areas that are getting TWC Sportsnet also I think it only applies to Los Angeles systems.


Fox Movie Channel is being added to digital basic level in all systems I would guess meaning that everyone will get it if they get the movie pass or digital basic. This should apply to Bright House as well as the deal was hashed out for TWC and Brighthouse.


Edit: some changes for TWC that might affect Bright house on the next legal notice run this month.


Looks like:


RLTV or RL TV (Retirement Living TV)


Fox Business going to expanded basic digital only.


Fox Movie Channel being added back to digital basic tier after a few years of exclusive movie pass carriage.


These changes have been announced for pretty much all of TWC's systems west of the Ozark Mountains/Midwest systems as of Today.


Something interesting about Fox business SD seems in Texas the channel is getting a sweet spot below channel 100 on channel 90 digital only cable box/cable card equipped device required along with a tuning adapter. This is in addition to carriage on a channel above 100. I have a feeling a TWC system that is part of my TWC service area but has a totally different lineup might be getting Fox Business for the first time this system I am mentioning was a legacy TWC system that got swapped to At&t broadband became Comcast and then swapped back to TWC so they still have to deal with a really old channel plan and don't have the sports pass tier so they don't have a lot of digital channels that most TWC systems do in addition to missing a lot of digital basic channels such as Nat Geo Wild, Boomerang, CNN International, CNBC World, Cloo, Chiller, etc.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22366360
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> Understood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just never want to miss a notice.
> 
> I appreciate any help you can give us.



I guess I have it good with TWC I know exactly when a notice comes out unless it is one with a weird date that has changes set 30 days out from publications such as clear QAM changes or analog moves or removals.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I guess not on Fox Business but the channel positioning helps.


No idea on Telemundo HD.


We already have CBS Sports Network on Digital basic.


Fox Movie Channel might be like Sundance. They will act like it's on Movie pass when it really isn't.


RLTV is a possibility and an HD one to with that version launching next quarter.


That really sucks about not having those digital channels. I'd hate not to have my Chiller but there with you with Boomerang.


BTW: I'd love to know the date of notices and to see them online rather than getting a paper.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22366669
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I guess not on Fox Business but the channel positioning helps.
> 
> No idea on Telemundo HD.
> 
> We already have CBS Sports Network on Digital basic.
> 
> Fox Movie Channel might be like Sundance. They will act like it's on Movie pass when it really isn't.
> 
> RLTV is a possibility and an HD one to with that version launching next quarter.
> 
> That really sucks about not having those digital channels. I'd hate not to have my Chiller but there with you with Boomerang.
> 
> BTW: I'd love to know the date of notices and to see them online rather than getting a paper.



Yeah that does kind of suck that you have to guess which days at the end of the month when notice will come. I would also help if bright house posted on the 1st and the 15th of the month a legal notice like TWC used to do here except it is now the first and third monday of each month. That would allow them to announce channels faster than having to wait until the end of the month.


That TWC system near me will probably get everything that we have that they are missing except for a single local channel KMPX which that system does not have to carry closer to the end of the year. I am betting TWC will pull the trigger on major adds in that system when TWC realigns all of the Texas systems on to a single master channel lineup for channels above 100. I am betting that the west coast premiums will be removed or all of the Texas systems will carry every single east and west coast premium channel in SD.


I am wondering if the FBN on channel 90 is the start of the realignments and master lineup? Also it seems that 221 will be RLTV in most of the state so that could be a precursor to the master lineup. I find it too odd for Austin and Corpus to have the channel on the same number when some of the areas that are adding it to 221 have VOD channels surrounding 221.


Although maybe the master lineup has been pushed to the middle of 2013? I am betting Dallas adds RLTV to channel 174 or 219.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Hopefully, it will change.


BHN's lineups are pretty similar though.


----------



## HDOrlando

While I have not heard anything definite, it's not looking good for NFL Network/RedZone.


Things could change but I'm prepared to go without it this season.


I have no intentions to switch though.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22372854
> 
> 
> While I have not heard anything definite, it's not looking good for NFL Network/RedZone.
> 
> Things could change but I'm prepared to go without it this season.
> 
> I have no intentions to switch though.



Crazy, isn't it? Both need each other, but neither is willing to give an inch.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


It sucks!


While it is a shame to have the only major provider (TWC/BHN) without it, I also hate how the NFL is the only major sport who makes their out of market package exclusive (Direct TV). There is no way I'll ever bolt since that is I'd really gain from Direct TV.


Hopefully, things will pick up again and a deal gets done although I'm not betting on it.


The good thing is I'll get to see my Giants at least half the season this year so it will not be that bad.


In the end, if we just got NFLN/RedZone, it would be the last thing currently out that is on my HD wishlist outside of minor things like Sundance HD and more Encore/Plex HD for my Movie Pass.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15240#post_22373164
> 
> 
> Toad,
> 
> It sucks!
> 
> While it is a shame to have the only major provider (TWC/BHN) without it, I also hate how the NFL is the only major sport who makes their out of market package exclusive (Direct TV). There is no way I'll ever bolt since that is I'd really gain from Direct TV.
> 
> Hopefully, things will pick up again and a deal gets done although I'm not betting on it.
> 
> The good thing is I'll get to see my Giants at least half the season this year so it will not be that bad.
> 
> In the end, if we just got NFLN/RedZone, it would be the last thing currently out that is on my HD wishlist outside of minor things like Sundance HD and more Encore/Plex HD for my Movie Pass.



HDO:


You are fortunate in that respect ... you're a fan of a good team (the G-Men) who is on national TV a lot. I, unfortunately, am a long suffering Redskins fan living in NC. Again this year I considered strongly bolting for Direct TV. Just this morning they showed up and insisted that my dish would have to go in my front yard on a pole-- to get the best SxSW direction. I wanted no part of that-- I said roof mount or nothing. So, I cancelled the order. I'm tied to TWC for the near future. Doesn't look good for NFLN/RZ, but you never know. Maybe we will be celebrating by this weekend. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Maya68

How does Comcast compare with BHN in HD channels? I understand BHN has MORE channels but I only watch a very small subset of those. I can get Comcast and BHN at my house so I am doing some research now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: What also has to be rough is before The Panthers, The Redskins had your territory. Nothing will get better there under your scumbag owner sells.


Sorry you could not get Direct TV. Let's hope an NFL Network/Redzone deal happens.


Maya: Go to this site

http://xfinity.comcast.net/?INTCMP=ILCCOMCOM164816 


TV Listing on the left side and put in your zip code.


----------



## toadfannc

HDO:


Yep, Snyder has driven the Skins into the ground. You're right-- when I first moved to NC (1990), the Skins were the "local" team. Then came the Panthers. To this day, I can't stand them and never watch their games.


Another weird thing about NC and TWC ... MLB considers the Orioles and Nationals as the "local" teams for central NC. And, since MASN (which has exclusive local rights for both teams) and TWC have never had an agreement ... we literally get zero O's and Nats games (since MLB blacks them out on everything but MASN). MASN and TWC have been in court for years over this. All court decisions favored MASN, but TWC appealed each time. Eventually it got to the FCC, where they inexplicably reversed all previous decisions. My guess is that those Feds were more than a little swayed by the big money lobbying on behalf of mother Time Warner. But, that may just be me being cynical.


As for the NFLN/RZ ... what I hate most is being led on by TWC. Every year they tell us they "talking" just to put a little carrot in front of us. I think it's embaressing (and have told them so) to be the only provider to not have this popular channel for their customers. I realize it all comes down to money, but TWC is rolling in profits. And, it's a shame that you BHN guys are tied to TWC and can't negotiate deals. I'm sure you would have had these by now if not for TWC being hard as*?%es.


Oh, and sorry about the G-Men last night. As a Skins fan, I do not like the Eagles and Giants-- but, I root for ANY team v. the Cowboys. But ... it's a long season. Eli and the boys will be back.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad,


That is a real shame. We did not get any Marlins or Rays games for years except when the Rays were on OTA until BHN finally picked up FS Florida in 2009. They had not had the channel (Previous SportsChannel) for over 20 years. These disputes get easier once you get the channel although the disputes afterwards can last months.


It's wrong to be stuck in a territory and not get those teams.


On NFL Network, the hardest part is how we get our hopes up each year especially last year when they got close. The best thing would be to flat out tell us were not doing a deal. Anything can happen though especially out of the blue but it would just be nice to have closure once and for all one way or another.


It sucks to lose to the Cowboys but The Giants are a second half team anyway and just like you as an NFC Easter. I root for any team against the Cowboys. Giants will recover and hopefully the Redskins will get out of the gutter.


----------



## Nayan

I keep getting my hopes up every year and every year they get dashed. That's why this year I am seriously considering switching to Sat. And for the record, my house was full of folks screaming NO! each time the 'boys scored.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I hope you do not leave.


Here's hoping they strike a deal.


Nice to know people do not like the Cowboys.


----------



## wjim

I would hate to leave but I think Directv may be in my future.


----------



## HDOrlando

wjim,


I do not like the chances for a deal but anything could happen.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Any chance of a super surprise announcement that we'll get beinsport tomorrow in time for the game between team USA and Jamaica? lol


----------



## HDOrlando

xxfury2xx,


You would figure TWC/BHN is the next system they want. Since they probably only want Sports Pass, I see a deal happening. Not sure it will happen today though.


----------



## diesel32

Hey HDO - I see ch 1139(was Big Ten OD) is now Sports Pass on Demand, and currently contains BTN and Pac12 programming. Was this an announced change?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15270#post_22379958
> 
> 
> Hey HDO - I see ch 1139(was Big Ten OD) is now Sports Pass on Demand, and currently contains BTN and Pac12 programming. Was this an announced change?



No and I just saw it myself. Something new though







.


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32: Nice catch!


It was not an announced change and hopefully they will add more Sports Pass HD content on to there.


Right now, we have nothing pending but could have the following pop up before the notice in three weeks (shorter wait this month)


NFL Network/RedZone: Talks apparently are not going good but anything could happen.

MundoFox (New Fox network that BHN has not picked up yet)

beIN Sport: Soccer fans want this badly and beIN is pushing hard to get on systems. TWC/BHN is likely their next target.

LongHorn Network: This is a real longshot and believe TWC might keep this locally in Texas if they get it. My guess is more systems like Direct TV, Comcast, Dish Network and TWC/BHN are going to wait and see if ESPN opts out of the deal in the next year or two.


For the rest of the possibilities, just check the link in my signature.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15270#post_22380078
> 
> 
> beIN Sport: Soccer fans want this badly and beIN is pushing hard to get on systems. TWC/BHN is likely their next target.



Count me in as one of those fans.


Is there anywhere I could be checking to see the likelihood of TWC/BHN adding beIN?


Either way, keep the updates coming!


----------



## Nayan

The official notices usually don't come out until the end of the month, but like today with the new Sports Pass On Demand channel, channels can be added any time. Trust me, if it pops up in the lineup you'll read about it here first so stay tuned







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Goats,


I am not aware of any sites but if something breaks, Gary will pop in here and tell us.


Like Nayan says, we do keep track of everything. Check out the link in my signature with our channel lineup and HD possibilities.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here's something on NFL Network.


NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell spoke at the Bloomberg Sports Business Forum Thursday and here is what he had to say on The Time Warner Cable standoff.


“We’re a little frustrated by it, but we made it clear to Time Warner Cable that we’ll do a market rate deal and we’ll be as patient as we need to be. That’s where we are. It’s clear the customers want it and we think that’s in the best interest of their customers, but that’s their decision.


“We’re now getting to the point of renewals with several of our carriers and already completed those renewals. I think if there was a problem with the quality, they wouldn’t be renewing at the rate they are renewing. We see, not only the renewals coming in quickly, we actually see increases off of that.”

http://cincinnati.com/blogs/tv/2012/09/07/goodell-nfl-frustrated-with-time-warner/ 


I could still see a deal but I think this disputes is over some other things. I'll stick with Bright House but would love it if there was a deal here. Maybe something will unexpectedly happen.


----------



## wjim

Thanks for the update


----------



## feb1003

HDOrlando;


I belive that TWC and the NFL hate each other that I can not see them making any deals, I dont think in TWC case is about the money, but more about not getting a change to have NFL's sunday ticket, I might be wrong. But, after all this years , just look at the millions of dollars that TWC and the NLF have left on the table, BUT AT THE END THERE IS ALWAYS HOPE


----------



## VGPOP

We will see if something gets done before next Thursday.


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb,


I still think a deal can get done and have not lost hope. I'm just not getting my hopes up.







I've done that too many times over the years.


This dispute is likely over other issues as they got close last year. There is no other explanation. Since that first game is coming up in Packers country and a lot of TWC customers cannot get the local channel that is showing the game, the pressure could build a little and maybe it can get a deal over the top.


We will see and so hope a deal could get done maybe even before kickoff tomorrow so we can have RedZone.


Deals happen when you least expect it/things look dim and hopefully that will be the case here.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feb1003*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15270#post_22383949
> 
> 
> HDOrlando;
> 
> I belive that TWC and the NFL hate each other that I can not see them making any deals, I dont think in TWC case is about the money, but more about not getting a change to have NFL's sunday ticket, I might be wrong. But, after all this years , just look at the millions of dollars that TWC and the NLF have left on the table, BUT AT THE END THERE IS ALWAYS HOPE




at this point in time, i put the blame on time warner. all of the other major cable companies have reached and renogtiated deals. i tend to agree that they want sunday ticket. quite frankly, i don't see dtv giving that up anytime soon!


----------



## Maya68

I spoke with TWC via Twitter the other day and asked them what the issue was. This is their response:


"Unfortunately, Time Warner Cable has been unable to reach a fair deal with the NFL Network, despite ongoing negotiations. And because Insight Communications was purchased earlier this year by Time Warner Cable, Insight’s arrangement with the NFL Network is coming to an end. The NFL will be blocking customers in Insight markets from receiving NFL Network and the NFL Red Zone channel even if they may have had those services in the past."


----------



## HDOrlando

I doubt Direct TV is going to lose Sunday Ticket although I do not think the blow would be as bad as people think if they lost it. Still, The NFL will probably re-up with them simply to not upset about the networks.


There is probably a way to have a consolidated rating for games but unfortunately The NFL has shown no signs they'd like to do that.


The dispute is likely over other things as well but last year it was said they agreed on Digital Basic (same as NBA TV) and were close on price so it has to be other factors.


A deal could get done in a few days especially with the first Thursday game with The Packers. That is a TWC area where a lot of people will not have access to the Local airing of the game.


Then again, similar situations have happened in the past with no deal. Things do change though when least expected so a deal could still get done at any time.


----------



## HDOrlando

On another note, which Bright House DVR's does everyone have?


I'm thinking about getting one to record some shows this year.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15270#post_22386260
> 
> 
> I doubt Direct TV is going to lose Sunday Ticket although I do not think the blow would be as bad as people think if they lost it. Still, The NFL will probably re-up with them simply to not upset about the networks.
> 
> There is probably a way to have a consolidated rating for games but unfortunately The NFL has shown no signs they'd like to do that.
> 
> The dispute is likely over other things as well but last year it was said they agreed on Digital Basic (same as NBA TV) and were close on price so it has to be other factors.
> 
> A deal could get done in a few days especially with the first Thursday game with The Packers. That is a TWC area where a lot of people will not have access to the Local airing of the game.
> 
> Then again, similar situations have happened in the past with no deal. Things do change though when least expected so a deal could still get done at any time.



HDOrlando the NFL games are not exclusive as you think they are carried OTA in the home market of the team on a local channel.


Also I see something coming out of the woodwork with the NFL Season Ticket going to other providers this next time around as I have a feeling In Demand will probably jump in and try to get a non exclusive bid or will try to get congressional action to block the exclusivity like they did with the MLB Extra Innings back in 2007 which they kept Directv from swiping the package from cable like the did with Nascar Hot Pass that pretty much blew up in Directv's face as that package pretty much fell apart without cable providers.


Also no the Longhorn Network is not going to be a failure as ESPN reassured that they are staying in the deal with UT now that At&t Uverse has a contract with them for the LHN also they are expecting the rest of the pack to follow in adding the channel eventually if that means by college baskeball season or baseball season.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Not all of the home market though. I am referring to other parts of the state.


Were in Tampa bay and Jacksonville's markets and we do not get the NFL Network games OTA except for preseason games. Same thing in Wisconsin.


On Sunday Ticket, only 2 million of Direct TV's customers get Sunday Ticket. If it was available to everyone, I do not think many Direct TV people would jump ship and Direct TV would have more money for programming. It makes sense and that is why I hope a consolidated rating (All Games airing in the timeslot for that network) is in the cards so it works for the networks too.


Last time around, everyone thought this might happen but Direct TV quietly renewed with The NFL. I am not sure about Congressional Action as you would think they would have tried this already. It is unfair to everyone how The NFL does this and would like to see it challenged.


Finally, we will see on LongHorn Network. It is all going to depend on price but I think some of the carriers are putting their foot down here. I hope you get it though.


We will see what happens.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15270#post_22386081
> 
> 
> I spoke with TWC via Twitter the other day and asked them what the issue was. This is their response:
> 
> "Unfortunately, Time Warner Cable has been unable to reach a fair deal with the NFL Network, despite ongoing negotiations. And because Insight Communications was purchased earlier this year by Time Warner Cable, Insight’s arrangement with the NFL Network is coming to an end. The NFL will be blocking customers in Insight markets from receiving NFL Network and the NFL Red Zone channel even if they may have had those services in the past."



and what time warner failed to say was the nfl offered them a years extension at the same cost for the insight customers and time warner said no.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15270#post_22388560
> 
> 
> and what time warner failed to say was the nfl offered them a years extension at the same cost for the insight customers and time warner said no.



It is pretty obvious to me that TWC is not willing to work with them. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15270#post_22389511
> 
> 
> It is pretty obvious to me that TWC is not willing to work with them. I am not holding my breath.




unless a federal mediator steps in, i don't expect time warner to ever make a deal with the nfl. but hey, if they want to spend millions of dollars to outbid directv over sunday ticket rights, let them try!


----------



## HDOrlando

I still think a deal is possible.


Not giving up.


----------



## Nayan

I was just scrolling through and I think we just got a few new regional sports channels. They are not in HD though and include Atlantic, Pacific and Central.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Do you mean Fox College Sports (185-187)?


We have had those for a while.


They along with ESPN Classic are the only 24 hour sports channels that we do not have in HD. In fact, they are not even available in HD.


----------



## Nayan

Yes, those are the ones I meant. Tells you how often I travel that way on the remote


----------



## HDOrlando

I hardly go to that area myself and it will be great when we never have to go in that section again.


Hopefully, all of those channels will go HD within 2 years.


----------



## Nayan

Well, tonight is the first game on NFLN and as of right now we do not have NFLN. But the day ain't over yet and I will not give up hope!


----------



## wjim

I hope you are right, but I just think the mean ole parents (BH and TWC) don't want us kids to have any fun.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, still no NFL Network.


Giants play next week so hopefully something can get done before then.


It's very frustrating to be the only ones without this.


----------



## mgsports

Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future. BBC America, Cooking Channel, Current TV, DIY, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore Family, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Food Network HD, Indieplex, Gol TV,Great American Country, GSN, GSN HD, Music Choice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Retroplex, Starz, Starz (West), Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Starz On Demand,You Too TV, Zap2It. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. On or after October 1, TWC Sports Network and TWC Sports Network HD will be added to the TWC Sports Pass on channels 313 and 1313; TWC Deportes and TWC Deportes HD will be added to the TWC Sports Pass on channels 314 and 1314. These services will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box. Effective November 1, Fox Movie Channel will be made available on Digital Variety on channel 279; Fox Business Network and Fox Business Network HD will be made available on Standard Cable in digital format on channels 353 and 1353. On or about October 23, the following changes will occur. WGN America, OWN, C-SPAN and Golf Channel will be delivered in digital format only. These channels will remain in their existing package, and will continue to be viewable with a digital set-top box, Digital Adapter or CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP). In addition, WGN America will continue to be viewable on digital TVs (and other devices) that include a QAM tuner. Some channels will change locations - C-SPAN moves from 41 to 64, OWN moves from 46 to 63, TV Land moves from 64 to 41 and Syfy moves from 63 to 46. Also, we will be making technical changes to our cable system that may disrupt the ability to view the following unencrypted ("in-the-clear")


Read more here: http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/ad/2012420#storylink=cpy 


Hmm TWC is cooking up something they are getting ready to start deploying DTAs!


Time warner cable is opening up:


15 (129MHz)

63 (459MHz)

64 (465MHz)

65 (471MHz)


for digital services while launching DTA's so maybe they are getting ready to launch more SDV QAMs in Kansas city for a total of 24 instead of 16?


----------



## HDOrlando

While there is no NFL Network, were halfway till our next notice that will come within the next two weeks.


I do suspect we will get those TWC SportsNet channels announced along with changes in service level of Fox Movie Channel and Fox Business.


My feeling though is our update for this quarter will not come until the October notice and Gary has hinted at an exciting fall at another website but did not say it would be HD.


I guess we can speculate this instead of the hurt of no NFL Network.


----------



## Nayan

Today I was explaining to Mr. Nayan how upset I was because we do not have NFLN. He feels my pain and can't understand why we don't have it yet either. I ended up watching the live look-ins on nfl.com but it's not the same and the longer we go without the more we'll be talking about dropping BH. It may seem silly for one channel, but it really is something important to me.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22402499
> 
> 
> Today I was explaining to Mr. Nayan how upset I was because we do not have NFLN. He feels my pain and can't understand why we don't have it yet either. I ended up watching the live look-ins on nfl.com but it's not the same and the longer we go without the more we'll be talking about dropping BH. It may seem silly for one channel, but it really is something important to me.



don't suppose you or mr nayan has verizon for your cell phone provider?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It would suck if you left.


The lack of NFL Network and Redzone is frustrating though as it will be when my Giants play next week. If you go Direct TV, they are stepping it up on HD channels although they are still behind.


I'm not leaving though but it is difficult to be the only ones without NFLN and NFLRZ.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22402591
> 
> 
> don't suppose you or mr nayan has verizon for your cell phone provider?



Nope. I did have them a couple years ago and coverage was really spotty so I switched to Ma Bell (AT&T). I'm not so worried about the Sunday/Monday games but not seeing the Thursday night ones just kill me







.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22395832
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> Do you mean Fox College Sports (185-187)?
> 
> We have had those for a while.
> 
> They along with ESPN Classic are the only 24 hour sports channels that we do not have in HD. In fact, they are not even available in HD.



There's a couple other channels in that neighborhood that may not be new but are new to me - 208/209 which are listed as ESPNCG1/ESPNCG2. I don't know if they are preview channels or something but they show college football on Saturdays and broadcast ESPN Radio when no game is on


----------



## xxfury2xx

Speaking of leaving bhn, my brother has been thinking about switching because bhn doesn't even have the nfl network. TWC and bhn need to get this done before they lose too many customers.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxfury2xx*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22404376
> 
> 
> Speaking of leaving bhn, my brother has been thinking about switching because bhn doesn't even have the nfl network. TWC and bhn need to get this done before they lose too many customers.



It really does suck. A couple years ago it really wasn't a big deal because they showed so few games on Thursday. But now they're showing a game every Thursday and some good ones too like the Giants coming up this week. I thought I would never leave BHN but this issue really has me considering it and I am sure there's quite a few other football fans weighing the same issue.


----------



## HDOrlando

Diesel32: I also saw those but do not know what they are. Probably part of Game Plan.


Fury and Nayan: The hardest part is TWC/BHN is the only major provider without it. It's going to be rough missing The Giants next week and not having RedZone for when they are not on TV.


It also is terrible how we keep getting teased year after year "Close", etc and then it never happens.


Deals get done when least expected sometimes but it's not looking good.


----------



## feb1003

HDORLANDO



What i dont understand is Why TWC wants other cable companies to paid around $3.95 per sub to get thier Sportsnet ch. and they say that a fair deal, and yet when The NFL wants a lot less for thier NFL and RED ZONE, they say its to much, i can gurantee you the NLF CH is much better then TWC Sportsnet ch


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb1003,


The reason is what the rights to The L.A. Lakers cost them to get. They have to make that up somewhere and the fact they are getting the national version on all TWC systems and probably BHN systems (I bet we see it announced in the next notice and launched the next day) shows how far they are going to at make up some of that money.


You would have it on a different level of service than us of course.


If I were a Lakerfan, I'd rather have TWC SportsNet but the lack of NFL Network is very frustrating for us all and a deal does not look good. Hopefully, things change.


----------



## WackyPacks

The $3.95 figure is being used for pay television providers in the NBA-designated "Laker regions". I seriously doubt if the NBA, WNBA, and MLS would allow the Lakers, Sparks, and Galaxy to be shown on the Time Warner channel outside of their designated markets. If that is the case, then what will the other areas have for programming? You got be on that one; probably events local to those other Time Warner regions. In those other areas, the new TWC sports channel will probably be on the Sports tier or equivalent.


----------



## HDOrlando

Wackypacks,


Very likely and they do in fact have a smaller audience that they can make the big money up from (L.A. Market and Laker territory). The Sparks and Galaxy (See WNBA and MLS on those FS RSN's when I browse the guide) we probably will get to see though along with Laker pre and post game shows.


The channels will have other programming like those College Football games they cut a deal for among other things.


We will all probably have the national version on Sports Pass.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22404858
> 
> 
> Wackypacks,
> 
> Very likely and they do in fact have a smaller audience that they can make the big money up from (L.A. Market and Laker territory). The Sparks and Galaxy (See WNBA and MLS on those FS RSN's when I browse the guide) we probably will get to see though along with Laker pre and post game shows.



I don't think Time Warner or Brighthouse customers outside of LA will get Galaxy games due to the fact that MLS has their Direct Kick package that they sell. Of course I could be wrong. Fox Sports Detroit airs select Columbus Crew games since Detroit doesn't have an MLS team and Columbus is the nearest city to Detroit with an MLS team. I just don't know if LA can claim Orlando or Tampa as their local market.. I live in Tampa and we do get those Crew games that air on Fox Sports Detroit on the Sports Pack. I would have thought that FSD would black out the Crew games and air the national feed of Fox Sports Net instead to protect Direct Kick.



A bit off this topic but has anyone else noticed if you subscribe to the Sports Pack that Fox Sports Detroit picks up the Fox Sports West feed when FSD is airing live Detroit Tigers games? What is weird is that they will black out the Tigers game and will air the FSW feed even if they're airing Angels Baseball which has to go against MLB's out of market rules. I would have thought Fox would grab a clean feed of Fox Sports Net instead of grabbing the the FSW feed since a lot of night they're broadcasting Angels Baseball when they're trying to avoid showing Detroit Tigers Baseball. It's been like this most of the Summer from what I have noticed.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cpt_K*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22406218
> 
> 
> I don't think Time Warner or Brighthouse customers outside of LA will get Galaxy games due to the fact that MLS has their Direct Kick package that they sell. Of course I could be wrong. Fox Sports Detroit airs select Columbus Crew games since Detroit doesn't have an MLS team and Columbus is the nearest city to Detroit with an MLS team. I just don't know if LA can claim Orlando or Tampa as their local market.. I live in Tampa and we do get those Crew games that air on Fox Sports Detroit on the Sports Pack. I would have thought that FSD would black out the Crew games and air the national feed of Fox Sports Net instead to protect Direct Kick.
> 
> A bit off this topic but has anyone else noticed if you subscribe to the Sports Pack that Fox Sports Detroit picks up the Fox Sports West feed when FSD is airing live Detroit Tigers games? What is weird is that they will black out the Tigers game and will air the FSW feed even if they're airing Angels Baseball which has to go against MLB's out of market rules. I would have thought Fox would grab a clean feed of Fox Sports Net instead of grabbing the the FSW feed since a lot of night they're broadcasting Angels Baseball when they're trying to avoid showing Detroit Tigers Baseball. It's been like this most of the Summer from what I have noticed.





yup, it should mean no galaxy or laker games, unless you have the appropriate sports subscription!


----------



## HDOrlando

Cpt_K,


That is very possible that we will not get those MLS games. We will see as I do believe we will get the two TWC channels.


I have also seen FS West on the FS Detroit feed. It's surprising they do not have their own National Programming. It would be nice if those FS stations had the correct guide information all of the time.


BTW: Do you get your local paper?


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22406611
> 
> 
> Cpt_K,
> 
> That is very possible that we will not get those MLS games. We will see as I do believe we will get the two TWC channels.
> 
> I have also seen FS West on the FS Detroit feed. It's surprising they do not have their own National Programming. It would be nice if those FS stations had the correct guide information all of the time.
> 
> BTW: Do you get your local paper?



I don't get either the Trib or the Times. Haven't picked up the paper for years.


It's pretty lame that the cable company don't put their monthly channel notice on their website just so customers know when channels are coming on and when channels disappear. They could even do a monthly email blast to all of their customers letting them know of any lineup changes.


----------



## HDOrlando

Cpt_K,


The notices are the only reason why I get the paper and have been pushing Gary to get BHN to post them online or at least tell us the date they are coming.


While I'd love to have someone in Tampa Bay, our notices are usually the same and additions have been almost identical the past few years. The last different addition was when you guys got Indie and Retro Plex HD and that was because you already had the SD channel for those. The BHN systems that did not drop MoviePlex for it a few years ago did not get them. We should though once a new Starz deal is done.


The only HD differences between Orlando and Tampa Bay are...............


Orlando: EWTN, Showtime 2 West HD, TMC Xtra HD, TMC West HD, TMC Xtra West HD

Tampa Bay: Cinemax West HD, IndiePlex HD, RetroPlex HD.


and as you know, The HD channel numbers are pretty much identical.


If you know of anyone who gets the paper in Tampa Bay, please let me know. All I need is someone from Tampa Bay, Birmingham, Indiana and The Panhandle (Those systems vary though) to have the notices from everywhere.


They usually come at the end of the months though so it at least gives us an idea for now as to when they are coming.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

It's pretty pointless to argue about the NFL Network because DirecTV has a lock on it until 2015 and with the amount of money they pony up for its not likely any single cable provider will follow that path. Keep in mind that this is really all DirecTV has so its not likely they will give it up without a fight.


----------



## feb1003

We are not asking for the sundsay ticket that Directv has , what we are wanting is the NFL channel with the NLF REDZONE, That other cable companies are carring like comcast, at&t u-verse, cablevision. etc,


----------



## wjim

All I want is the NFL Network with the Thursday's games, not the the Sunday Ticket with all the games.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think Gary means Sunday Ticket. It's always possible they could lose the Exclusive deal down the line and do not think it would hurt them that much but The NFL will probably re-up with them to keep the networks happy.


Gary is right on them having nothing else but The NFL on BHN.


To be fair, they also have AXS.TV/HDNet Movies, more HD Starz and some small things to go along with those RSN's but when I think about it, The NFL is the only edge Direct TV has on BHN.


An NFL Network deal will depend totally on TWC here and while it looks unlikely, things can always change.


We will see..............


----------



## Nayan

We're not looking for Sunday Ticket. We want NFL Network channel to see the games on Thursday. Every other provider seems to have it except Time Warner/Brighthouse.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22409953
> 
> 
> We're not looking for Sunday Ticket. We want NFL Network channel to see the games on Thursday. Every other provider seems to have it except Time Warner/Brighthouse.



The discussion I quoted and responded to was for NFL Sunday ticket...


----------



## PeterLewis

If cablevision and other rinky dink companies can pony up and get The NFL Network then surely Bright House/TW can strike a deal.


This has become an ego trip between the big wigs over at TW.There are alot of good games coming up on thursday nights and we are all in the dark due to their stubbourness.


----------



## HDOrlando

I do think the dispute is over other things.


It would be nice if they got a deal before my Giants play on Thursday Night. I am very frustrated here but this is really all on TWC although I do hate how The NFL treats us with the exclusive deals.


May a deal get done!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15300#post_22409643
> 
> 
> It's pretty pointless to argue about the NFL Network because DirecTV has a lock on it until 2015 and with the amount of money they pony up for its not likely any single cable provider will follow that path. Keep in mind that this is really all DirecTV has so its not likely they will give it up without a fight.




actually, directv has plenty more to offer. all of their programming is in mpeg4, they have many of their movies in 1080p, they have almost all of the regional sports networks so they can truly show dual feeds for all professional sports, they have nascar hotpass, and they have all of golf and tennis majors mix channels for the first week of the event.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22411664
> 
> 
> actually, directv has plenty more to offer. all of their programming is in mpeg4, they have many of their movies in 1080p, they have almost all of the regional sports networks so they can truly show dual feeds for all professional sports, they have nascar hotpass, and they have all of golf and tennis majors mix channels for the first week of the event.



I loved Directv when I had it from 08-10,I had the mlb extra innings package which is super and all the rsn's along with NFL Sunday Ticket.I was in Sports heaven...


BUT the main reason I left was I got frustrated with loss of signal evertime it rained here in CFL.


I have been pretty content with BHN and my whdvr package thus far as I get my sports fix from MLBTV and Sunday Ticket via the PS3 (not quite Directv sat service ) but it scratches the itch.


The only thing I truly miss is NFL Network which sooner or later has to come to fruition.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22411690
> 
> 
> I loved Directv when I had it from 08-10,I had the mlb extra innings package which is super and all the rsn's along with NFL Sunday Ticket.I was in Sports heaven...
> 
> BUT the main reason I left was I got frustrated with loss of signal evertime it rained here in CFL.
> 
> I have been pretty content with BHN and my whdvr package thus far as I get my sports fix from MLBTV and Sunday Ticket via the PS3 (not quite Directv sat service ) but it scratches the itch.
> 
> The only thing I truly miss is NFL Network which sooner or later has to come to fruition.




you might have had a dish alignment problem. i rarely lose my signal. it has to be pouring. however, when my dish has been out of alignment, i would lose my signal in a drizzle...big difference.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22411664
> 
> 
> actually, directv has plenty more to offer. all of their programming is in mpeg4, they have many of their movies in 1080p, they have almost all of the regional sports networks so they can truly show dual feeds for all professional sports, they have nascar hotpass, and they have all of golf and tennis majors mix channels for the first week of the event.



iceturkee,


They do have those home and away sports feeds which is nice but do not see a real difference on my tv of the mpeg4 channels and do not order movies over the TV.


To me, that's not a lot although it is nice to see Direct TV adding more HD channels.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22411664
> 
> 
> actually, directv has plenty more to offer.



NOT by a longshot...


> Quote:
> all of their programming is in mpeg4,



AND, all that MPEG4 prog is on Ka band satelite, which as already pointed out, is THE first to go out in a rainstorm.

And other than taking up less space on the DVR hard drive - what diff DOES it really make if (the HD) is in MPEG4 or 2???


> Quote:
> they have many of their movies in 1080p,



ONLY their PPV/OND, & If you don't mind paying extra for them - personally, I've NEVER done a single PPV on DTV in all my life.


> Quote:
> they have almost all of the regional sports networks so they can truly show dual feeds for all professional sports,



Only real value of that is for (out of market) season ticket packages; otherwise, the majority of subs could care less.


> Quote:
> they have nascar hotpass, and they have all of golf and tennis majors mix channels for the first week of the event.



Again, while this is great for the hard-core sports subs, not so great for the rest of their sub base

*NOW, can we talk about ALL the missing HD channels from DTV* - all you have to do is compare their HD lineup to BHN, & see just how pathetic DTV's lineup is now. Matter of fact, other than having every RSN & premium channel feed in HD, the rest of their HD lineup is atrocious! Even U-verse (which you couldn't pay me to have for other reasons!) & Comcast in my area has more (basic) HD than DTV does now.


How about DTV's dog-a$$ slow POS DVR's, that many of us are saddled with, ever since they foisted that stupid HD GUI on everyone? Most people could care less how "pretty & colorful" an EPG is; as long as it's quick & gets the job done, what else do you need? Even DISH's long in the tooth receivers such as the 722's, at least make prudent use of the HD EPG, by displaying 3 hours of prog at a time - instead of the measly 90 minutes on "most advanced EPG around."










Sorry, but sight unseen - I give anything if BHN (Orlando) made it up to IL...










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22413465
> 
> 
> To me, that's not a lot although it is nice to see Direct TV adding more HD channels.



Yea, at the rate DTV is now "spoon feeding" a new HD channel or two out every couple months, they might actually approach YOUR *current* HD lineup in a couple years.


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich,


It's great to hear the kind words about our great cable system.


Direct TV will not catch up to BHN anytime soon and strongly believe we have it much better.They are begging for I.D. HD, H2 HD, Fox Movie Channel HD, TV Land HD, etc while were speculating on stuff like Sundance HD and scrapping at the bottom of the barrel for HD shopping channels. BHN kills Direct TV in HD channels.


Here are the HD channels that Direct TV has that BHN does not.


3net

AXS.TV HD

AUDIENCE Network HD

beIN Sport HD

Cinemax HD West

HBO2 West HD

HDNet Movies

Mega TV HD

n3D

NFL Network HD

Shorts HD

Sony Movie Channel HD

Starz Cinema HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz HD West

Starz Kids & Family HD

Starz in Black HD

Telefutura HD West

ABC HD West

CBS HD West

FOX HD West

NBC HD West

Altitude HD

CSN Bay Area HD

CSN California HD

CSN Chicago HD

CSN Mid-Atlantic HD

CSN New England HD

FS Arizona HD

FS Midwest HD

FS North HD

FS South HD

FS Southwest HD

FS West HD

Madison Square Garden HD

MASN HD

MSG PLUS HD

Root Sports Northwest HD

Root Sports Pittsburgh HD

Root Sports Rocky Mountain HD

SportsNet New York HD

SportsTime Ohio HD

Part-time HD channels:

FS Cincinnati HD

FS Ohio HD



When you look at this list, you see NFL Network which we would all love.


But what else?


Some might want HDNet Movies and AXS.TV which has gone down the crapper since the switch from HDNet as I'm told. Others might want beIN Sport.


There are more Starz HD channels but we will get those once a new Starz deal is cut and that should happen soon since Starz has been on month to months for a few years.


3-D is dead. Not sure about Audience Network but it does not look too appealing.


Sony Music Channel and Shorts are nothing special. In comparisons, BHN has IFC HD and FearNet HD. Landslide!


We do not need West Coast Network feeds as you can get everything on demand/DVR.


The RSN's are no big deal and BHN has 6 of them out of market (YES, NESN, FS Detroit, FS Wisconsin, SportSouth, Prime Ticket) that the sports nut like we does not watch much outside of YES.


The only thing on there that evens tempts me about Direct TV is NFL Network and if I loved it so much, I'd already be there and overpay for their Sunday Ticket.


If an NFL Network deal does happen, I am going to be so happy.


It's nice to see others admire how fortunate we are in Orlando to have such a great HD Lineup.


----------



## dishrich

HDO - hell at this point, I am begging JUST to get HLN in HD, so that I don't have to keep watching it in letterbox on my HDTV's - how pathetic is THAT in 2012! Disgusting that DISH, U-verse & Comcast here ALL have had it for well OVER a year now!










No need for posting Telefutura HD West (as missing) - don't you guys have a local OTA TF affiliate in HD on your system? (WOTF, I believe)

For a national HD feed, DTV was required by TF to put up ONLY a west coast feed. (presumably as to NOT compete with local TF affiliates in HD) DISH Network does the very same thing. If I'm not mistaken, I believe if you already have a local TF affiliate in HD, you do NOT even receive this station, either. ("TF DNS", if you will)

In some markets, DTV does offer the local OTA TF feed in HD as well. (such as Chicago)

Bottom line - it's ONLY a time-shifted version of your local TF affiliate - & it's NOT even a national HD feed to boot! (it's actually KTFF-HD out of Fresno, CA... )


Do NOT count the "big 4" nets in HD, either - the ONLY people that can get those (DNS) feeds, are ones with RV waivers &/or that happen to live in a "white area" that DTV does NOT offer locals in. You can't just call up DTV & have these turned on in an instant.


As far as "all the RSN's in HD" - I assume you realize, that just like the (OOM) ones you get on cable, ALL pro-sports (& some college) are all blacked-out OUTSIDE your local market. (eg: the ONLY RSN's in my market that we have no blackouts on, are CSN Chicago & FSN Midwest/St.Louis) Hence why I said - the only people that care about having ALL RSN's in HD, are the season-ticket subs - & the few hard-core sports nuts that will watch "HD filler" on the blacked-out RSN's in their given market.



Seriously, when you look at your comparison, really the ONLY major "missing HD piece" I see on your system, is the Starz HD's. (& hopefully you'll score Indie & Retroplex HD's to boot, which are both on DISH...) I agree with you on your other observations, such as AXS HD. (& yes trust me, do NOT rush out & get DTV for Audience Net - PULEASE!














)

*Just a sidenote* - I finally got SO fed up with waiting on DTV's spoon-fed HD adds & their POS DVR's, I WILL be disconnecting it totally before the end of the month! I got new customer pricing on triple-play HD from Comcast, & got a hell of an HD upgrade deal from DISH, so I am now pretty well covered now with HD. (the ONLY missing HD channel I want is Smithsonian, & I believe Comcast WILL be adding it very soon - as they just removed ALL remaining analog channels a couple months ago here)


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich,


HLN HD is another one Direct TV customers want. I never watch it although it does seem the channel is what Court TV used to be.


We have an OTA HD Telefutura and had no idea that we did not automatically get those West Coast stations.


On the RSN's, I've realized that although YES and NESN have good programming. The Fox Sports ones do not (Mostly same stuff) and have no idea on the Comcast ones. Having those RSN's is overrated. The only benefit is they get feeds for the sports packages so users can get both teams' feeds. That has no value to me.


We will get The Starz, more Encore and the BHN affiliates without Indie and Retroplex will get them when a new deal is signed. Some BHN affiliates have Indie and Retro Plex because they dropped MoviePlex for them a few years back. I'm confident all come our way once the new deal gets done.


Comcast is dropping a lot of premium channels but they are an upgrade HD wise from Direct TV.


Thanks for the info and your observations.


----------



## Nayan

Well, we got a guide update last night and I hate it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I must not have gotten it.


What changed?


----------



## Nayan

It's very dark and squished together. The banner is also kind of dark and hard to read. It looks like someone made it in the 80's and thought it'd be a good idea to use it now. It's awful and I don't like it.


ETA: the one thing that's saving it for me is now you can search by HD only. Hit the guide button, then hit it again and it gives that option.


----------



## xxfury2xx

Looks like I might be moving to the Washington, DC area for a job. Still not sure, though, as salary still hasn't been discussed. I'm surprised by how high the rents are in the entire state of maryland, jeebus.










By the looks of things the cable providers up there aren't as good as BHN. I'm definitely going to miss lightning speed + awesome amount of HD channels.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast is up their.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando some changes:


TWC is adding:


NYC:


Rest of the PAC12 Channels in SD/HD all regionals


NC/SC:


Bloomberg HD adding on October 23rd except in Charlotte which launched 8/30 which probably coincided with the DNC.


----------



## raymac

Nayan, I totally agree with you. I hate the new guide also. Hopefully there is a way to change the color combination. I do not think there is anything worse for my 68 year old eyes than this. I wish BHNExpert had warned us at least about the colors. It does look very unnatural to me. The designers should look at the latest TIVO program guide and take a clue from that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'm getting a DVR soon so I'll see it soon one way or another.


Fury: That sucks. Home and rent are way higher than in Florida. Good luck with the new job though. It's too bad you cannot take BHN with you but at least you'll get NFL Network.


mgsports: I believe it is too.


Kevin: I saw that. Those Pac 12 Alternates are in play for us this quarter and expect us to get them within a year like we did the Big Ten Alternates. Our notice will be here in 1 1/2 weeks and am hopeful we will get something announced. Love how you always read the notices. It just kills me to still see the Starz/Encore on there. It would clear up so much space if they got a deal.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22415045
> 
> 
> It's very dark and squished together. The banner is also kind of dark and hard to read. It looks like someone made it in the 80's and thought it'd be a good idea to use it now. It's awful and I don't like it.
> 
> 
> ETA: the one thing that's saving it for me is now you can search by HD only. Hit the guide button, then hit it again and it gives that option.



So, which version do you have? Are they rolling out the Black Guide version 5.2.0_9?


No update here yet.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22415369
> 
> 
> Nayan, I totally agree with you. I hate the new guide also. Hopefully there is a way to change the color combination. I do not think there is anything worse for my 68 year old eyes than this. I wish BHNExpert had warned us at least about the colors. It does look very unnatural to me. The designers should look at the latest TIVO program guide and take a clue from that.



Yeah, I'm concerned about my eyes and that color scheme as well. Any time I have to read a web page that's high contrast white on black background, my eyes go blurry in no time flat.


To keep up-to-date with Navigator releases before they reach us, you can stay tuned to the Navigator thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/723830


----------



## Nayan

HDOrlando: I don't have a DVR and I got it last night.


Kevin: Yes it's the black techno-looking one (best I can describe it). The only saving grace is you can group by favorites, HD and something else I can't remember. I will have to play with it later. Even the settings menu is weird.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

The obvious change is the black interface, but from what I heard there's supposed to be bigger bug fixes under the hood, which I'm looking forward to since 5.1 was a step down from 5.0 in regard to bugs.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22413556
> 
> 
> NOT by a longshot...
> 
> AND, all that MPEG4 prog is on Ka band satelite, which as already pointed out, is THE first to go out in a rainstorm.
> 
> And other than taking up less space on the DVR hard drive - what diff DOES it really make if (the HD) is in MPEG4 or 2???
> 
> ONLY their PPV/OND, & If you don't mind paying extra for them - personally, I've NEVER done a single PPV on DTV in all my life.
> 
> Only real value of that is for (out of market) season ticket packages; otherwise, the majority of subs could care less.
> 
> Again, while this is great for the hard-core sports subs, not so great for the rest of their sub base
> *NOW, can we talk about ALL the missing HD channels from DTV* - all you have to do is compare their HD lineup to BHN, & see just how pathetic DTV's lineup is now. Matter of fact, other than having every RSN & premium channel feed in HD, the rest of their HD lineup is atrocious! Even U-verse (which you couldn't pay me to have for other reasons!) & Comcast in my area has more (basic) HD than DTV does now.
> 
> How about DTV's dog-a$$ slow POS DVR's, that many of us are saddled with, ever since they foisted that stupid HD GUI on everyone? Most people could care less how "pretty & colorful" an EPG is; as long as it's quick & gets the job done, what else do you need? Even DISH's long in the tooth receivers such as the 722's, at least make prudent use of the HD EPG, by displaying 3 hours of prog at a time - instead of the measly 90 minutes on "most advanced EPG around."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but sight unseen - I give anything if BHN (Orlando) made it up to IL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, at the rate DTV is now "spoon feeding" a new HD channel or two out every couple months, they might actually approach YOUR *current* HD lineup in a couple years.





sorry i will always take directv over brighthouse any day of the week. your picture quality is horrible, your technical service (for the most part) is terrible. truthfully, i don't care if we don't add 50 hd channels a year. i'll still take the picture quality any day of the week. speaking of rain storms, if your dish is correctly alligned, it takes tropical storm force rain to make the picture go out. i'm really tired of hearing that as an excuse. you don't have to like sateelite. i do, any and every day over cable!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I still might get it but I do believe I can search HD only programming.


iceturkee: They really should put a line under your username that says BHN sucks and Direct TV rules.


I wish you would realize how great we have it with BHN even without NFL Network.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22416390
> 
> 
> sorry i will always take directv over brighthouse any day of the week. your picture quality is horrible, your technical service (for the most part) is terrible. truthfully, i don't care if we don't add 50 hd channels a year. i'll still take the picture quality any day of the week. speaking of rain storms, if your dish is correctly alligned, it takes tropical storm force rain to make the picture go out. i'm really tired of hearing that as an excuse. you don't have to like sateelite. i do, any and every day over cable!



I find the Hd quality about the same between D* and BHN....Mp4 is just Mpeg2 compressed to a smaller file size ....BHN on demand with all the prime time networks is another advantage it had over D* when I had it.


I also had uverse for a brief period in late 2010 and their HD quality was horrendous.Alot of pixelization and moire.But they had a great HD line-up which included NFL net. and redzone....


All I really need is NFL network and uverse and D* will be just a distant memory....


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter Lewis,


Thanks for the insight and am with you 100 percent on NFL Network.


If TWC/BHN pulls that off, I'll be very happy.


----------



## xxfury2xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15330#post_22415327
> 
> 
> Comcast is up their.


Exactly, comcast likes data caps, which makes them the devil!







I go through some serious data every month...


----------



## sofast1

you gotta read this; http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/patrick-stewarts-battle-cable-saps-live-154244759--abc-news-celebrities.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Maybe they pick up NFL Network to try and throw some water on this news.


----------



## the64gto

This is a totally un-scientific comparison that I did earlier this week. About once a quarter I do comparisons. I can say that on two of my 1080p TV sets, the pictures are incredable. One of my sons has DTV, although nice, I cannot see any difference. I have a small indoor antenna for my TV, switching from cable to OTA, I still cannot see any difference. The un-scientific part, taking every possible channel, in my area, BHN vrs DTV I get a count of 726 for BHN, 313 for DTV, I know all channels are not HD, but a lot have an HD channel counterpart. For me BHN wins every time, if it did not, I would have changed. Analysis was to drop everything BHN, change to the local phone company for phone and DSL, take their combo TV package or just do DTV by it self. There was no money difference to speak about. True, NFL is a major + point, but so is the 2 year contract and guaranteed price increase months 13-24. As far as service, I have had a few problems, some self inflicted, but they have always been more than satisfactory. IF I want to change box's, I can drive to the store, exchange and be home in less than an hour or so. Changing boxes/configurations with DTV, no way I can do that in a short time + the cost of the box. I had DTV about 10 yrs ago, had the antenna tweaked, very high 90's for Signal strength, and could predict the rain by gradual pixelating to "searching for satellite". I'll do another comparison next quarter, see what turns up. Friend in College Park had BHN, changed to DTV, then changed to ATT and is now back with BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

the64gto,


That is a very good analysis.










I'll never leave either but would love NFL Network.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando seems TWC gave me an early birthday present! Upstream bonding!


Downstream Bonded Channels

Channel Lock Status Modulation Channel ID Frequency Power SNR Correctables Uncorrectables

1 Locked QAM256 1 783000000 Hz -4.1 dBmV 37.4 dB 6 0

2 Locked QAM256 2 789000000 Hz -4.4 dBmV 37.5 dB 6 0

3 Locked QAM256 3 795000000 Hz -5.0 dBmV 36.9 dB 13 0

4 Locked QAM256 4 801000000 Hz -5.2 dBmV 36.6 dB 1 0

5 Locked QAM256 5 807000000 Hz -5.8 dBmV 35.8 dB 36 0

6 Locked QAM256 6 813000000 Hz -5.8 dBmV 36.6 dB 12 0

7 Not Locked Unknown 0 0 Hz 0.0 dBmV 0.0 dB 0 0

8 Not Locked Unknown 0 0 Hz 0.0 dBmV 0.0 dB 0 0


Upstream Bonded Channels

Channel Lock Status US Channel Type Channel ID Symbol Rate Frequency Power

1 Locked TDMA and ATDMA 10 2560 Ksym/sec 33000000 Hz 42.0 dBmV

2 Locked TDMA and ATDMA 9 2560 Ksym/sec 36500000 Hz 42.0 dBmV

3 Locked TDMA and ATDMA 11 2560 Ksym/sec 29500000 Hz 42.0 dBmV

4 Locked TDMA and ATDMA 12 2560 Ksym/sec 24500000 Hz 42.0 dBmV


My Birthday is tommorow by the way will be 22.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Happy Birthday! I wish I was still 22.


Nice to see TWC give you a present.










Our notice will come within the next week.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15360#post_22421124
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Happy Birthday! I wish I was still 22.
> 
> Nice to see TWC give you a present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our notice will come within the next week.



how old are you HDOrlando? 20s, 30s, 40s?


----------



## HDOrlando

Sent you a PM Kevin.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will get our monthly notice no later than a week from today.


I still believe we get those TWC Sports nets and maybe the Pac 12 Regionals with it.


Here's hoping BHN clears out the carriage deals and adds the above along with Sundance HD, those shopping HD channels and others to further jack up our HD count.


----------



## Nayan

Happy birthday Kevin! I remember being in my 20's...well, years ago







.


----------



## travbedaman

As an employee of Brighthouse for 5 years, I too would really wish we would just strike a deal with NFL and carry their channel so I quit getting calls about us not carrying it!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It does suck getting old.


travbedaman: It has to be frustrating and Gary is getting pounded by a small group of people on another forum about beIN Sport which I'll never watch.


We need closure here on NFL Network and hopefully we will get it one day.


----------



## Nayan

We're getting it!!!!

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-09-21/nfl-said-to-have-deal-with-time-warner-for-nfl-network-redzone


----------



## HDOrlando

YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man this is awesome.


I'm going to contact Gary and ask him to let us know when he hears the channel numbers.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toadfannc

YES!!!!!!!!!! Hell has frozen over. I must say ... I personally have had my share of angst on this one over the years. Holy crap, I'm excited.


----------



## HDOrlando

My guess is they will get it up by Sunday so we can have RedZone.


Now, we will need a new channel on the top of our wish lists.


Even though I missed The Giants game, I am very happy right now.


----------



## Nayan

I watched some of the Giants game on the nfl.com site (they have a show every Thursday with live look-in's). Not the whole game but they showed enough action to make it worth it. Now we don't have to worry about that though







.


----------



## HDOrlando

John Ourand of The Sports Business Journal is confirming the deal and that it includes Bright House.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/249159269675569152%5B%2FURL%5D

You can read through the rest of his Twitter Account for more info.


----------



## HDOrlando

One jab BHN can take at Direct TV and Dish Network in this market.


They are the only ones with NFL Network, Big Ten Network and Pac 12 Network.


----------



## Nayan

I am just so happy! I really want to thank those of you who went to my other blog and wrote in/badgered/pleaded to make this deal happen. It wouldn't have gotten done without your voices.


----------



## Spiderman865

Congratulations!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


We are all feeling great and cannot wait to see the channel live this weekend. Thank you so much for doing that page.


You can update that blog page now.to say there is now a deal.


May we have more good news when our monthly notice comes within a week although it will not top this.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15360#post_22422279
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> We are all feeling great and cannot wait to see the channel live this weekend. Thank you so much for doing that page.
> 
> You can update that blog page now.to say there is now a deal.
> 
> May we have more good news when our monthly notice comes within a week although it will not top this.



Everyone should send a thank you email to:


Melinda Witmer ([email protected])-- Exec VP and chief negotiator

Glenn Britt ([email protected])-- CEO

Rob Marcus ([email protected])-- Chief Operating Officer

Jeffrey Hirsch ([email protected])-- Chief Marketing Officer


These people worked long and hard on this. The NFL can be very stubborn and arrogant (ask the referees)-- so I'm sure this was not easy. But, they got it done. And, they deserve credit for working very hard on our behalf.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15360#post_22422237
> 
> 
> One jab BHN can take at Direct TV and Dish Network in this market.
> 
> They are the only ones with NFL Network, Big Ten Network and Pac 12 Network.



congrats, its long overdue.


but i still prefer directv over cable!


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: I'll definitely do that later.


iceturkee: Thank you. Your in the minority though.


----------



## Nayan

Yes! We all wrote to them wanting this deal so writing a nice big thank-you is in order







.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15360#post_22422520
> 
> 
> Toad: I'll definitely do that later.
> 
> iceturkee: Thank you. Your in the minority though.



i know but my satellite friends would say the same about cable subscribers. its whatever makes you happy.


but it is a fantastic day for you folks who never gave up hope. last nights game was a snoozer, unless you are a giants fan. i assume you will be able to watch next weeks game and red zone this sunday if you have sports pass!


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


That's why it is nice that there is competition.


I had a feeling this deal would come out of the blue and it did.


Now, we wait for the upload sometime this weekend. I cannot wait to watch RedZone.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15150#post_22315001
> 
> 
> I really think this Cablevision deal basically is what we needed. *Time Warner will have to negotiate something before season begins. All of the major cable channels have the channel, it's time for Time Warner to step up.* Of course, all reports show they are not talking, but I'm pretty sure with 3 weeks left before season begins, we will see some negotiations.



BOOM, there it is!


We can all thank Cablevision. Had that deal collapsed, we would not have NFL network.


TWC had to get something done!


Just like the article states:

*"It was inevitable,” cable television consultant Lee Berke said in a telephone interview. “Once the other carriers have it, then it would’ve put Time Warner at a competitive disadvantage.”*


I'm so excited.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP,


Definitely!


A lot of people speculated on it. I had a feeling a deal would come out of the blue and the Cablevision pact really helped things.


BTW: When you go to the NFL Network site and type in Zip Code and pull down Bright House, here is what it says.


"NFL Network is now on Bright House Networks."


"Come back soon for channel information. Or, if you’re not seeing NFL Network as part of your channel lineup, please call Bright House Networks at 407-291-2500 for subscription details."


The channel is definitely coming and were just waiting for Gary or Chris Berry to give us channel numbers.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's Official!

http://nflcommunications.com/2012/09/21/time-warner-cable-bright-house-networks-sign-multi-year-deals-to-carry-nfl-network-nfl-redzone/ 


Beginning this Sunday September 23, with full launch before Thursday, September 27.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15360#post_22423063
> 
> 
> It's Official!
> http://nflcommunications.com/2012/09/21/time-warner-cable-bright-house-networks-sign-multi-year-deals-to-carry-nfl-network-nfl-redzone/
> 
> Beginning this Sunday September 23, with full launch before Thursday, September 27.



nice!


RedZone on Sunday and NFL Network by Thursday?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Looks that way. We all just need the RedZone on Sunday. You got a real birthday gift today.


I've updated the chart and I'm predicting the HD channel numbers will be 1145 and 1146 respectively or possibly 1134 and 1135.


As for the SD Area, it's looking like 190's or maybe they move some stuff between the 110-120 to make room for both channels.


Some reshuffling of the 100's is needed along with the late 280's-290's to fit Starz Comedy East and West if we get it in a new Starz ddeal.


----------



## Satch Man


Glad to see a deal has been reached! (For NFL Network)

 

Satch


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15360#post_22423063
> 
> 
> It's Official!
> http://nflcommunications.com/2012/09/21/time-warner-cable-bright-house-networks-sign-multi-year-deals-to-carry-nfl-network-nfl-redzone/
> 
> Beginning this Sunday September 23, with full launch before Thursday, September 27.



Hallelujah!!!!


YEAHHHHHH BABY FINALLY!!!!










This is the year of Jubilee..no more walk around the same mountain for 40 years.....YESSSSS!!!!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Very important announcement!!

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27548322-Multi-Year-Deals-Signed-to-Carry-NFL-Network-NFL-Redzone


----------



## VGPOP

BHN adds the remaining Starz channels in HD and I'm set with all HD needed.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22423360
> 
> 
> BHN adds the remaining Starz channels in HD and I'm set with all HD needed.



I just need now for BHN to send me a couple nice Babes to feed me some grapes while I watch my NFL Network/Redzone and Sunday Ticket via PS3 and I'am in Football Heaven.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15360#post_22422455
> 
> 
> Everyone should send a thank you email to:
> 
> Melinda Witmer ([email protected])-- Exec VP and chief negotiator
> 
> Glenn Britt ([email protected])-- CEO
> 
> Rob Marcus ([email protected])-- Chief Operating Officer
> 
> Jeffrey Hirsch ([email protected])-- Chief Marketing Officer
> 
> These people worked long and hard on this. The NFL can be very stubborn and arrogant (ask the referees)-- so I'm sure this was not easy. But, they got it done. And, they deserve credit for working very hard on our behalf.



Happy Dance!!! Well... as long as they don't turn it on the day after the Superbowl!!! LOL! Should we thank Patrick Stewart for yesterday's rant too? Maybe that is what did it!


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary: Thanks for posting the channel numbers. I guessed the HD ones correctly.










VGPOP: Once they get a new Starz deal (Encore and Starz are currently on month to month agreements and have been at least two years), we will see more of those channels in HD and we will likely get Indie and Retro Plex as part of the deal. It should get done soon as it I doubt something would stay on month to months for over 3 years.


This might be the next HD that we all pull for as many of us either have Starz or Encore. AXS.TV/HDNet Movies, beIN Sport and Epix could be other big fish candidates.


Getting NFL Network is a huge though and bigger than anything above. It's going to be great and a bit surreal in the beginning to watch.


----------



## mgsports

Both by Tomorrow.


----------



## feb1003

Gary;


Thanks for getting us the NFL and NFL REDZONE, Networks, BHN has made lot of customers very happy


----------



## HDOrlando

It appears from other threads that the channels are starting to upload now on Time Warner Cable systems.. May we get ours soon.


----------



## Cpt_K

Super excited about getting the NFL Network and especially the Red Zone Channel which is the best way to watch the NFL outside of watching your favorite team.


Phil Schoen did an interview with this podcast where he talks for the first 10 minutes about the launch of beIN Sports. He did mention it's likely they will have a new cable provider in the next two weeks. If TWC/BH can pull of beIN Sports the only wants on my list are more RSN's as I'm a sucker for good sports talk and just having the opportunity to have access in case something interesting happens around the country. I'd also like the WWE Network whenever that launches just for all the classic footage they own and will have to probably lean on during parts of the day.


Here is a link to the podcast: http://forzafutbol.com/2012/09/podcast-phil-schoen-broadcaster-beinsport-usa.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Cpt_K,


A few users are hounding Gary about beIN Sport over at the other forum. It could be TWC/BHN. We will see.


Not sure if they add more RSN's but they already have 6 so more could be possible. It would be nice if they added something like MSG National instead of another Fox Sports RSN's as the Indies like YES and NESN make it worth it content wise.


----------



## travbedaman

Ha, how funny I complain about getting complaints and today it gets announced!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22423742
> 
> 
> It appears from other threads that the channels are starting to upload now on Time Warner Cable systems.. May we get ours soon.



my system has gotten:


NFL Network on 235 SD/812 HD

NFL Redzone on 236 SD/813 HD


They put the SD versions need to the weather channel in the genre lineup above 100 so I am thinking we are getting a channel realignment soon.


Also the 750MHz system in the outskirts of my area got NFL Network on 120 SD/813 HD. They did not get NFL Red Zone due to no sports pass on that system.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Your lucky. I believe TWC NC also gotten it within the last few hours. That has to suck for that area without Sports Pass. RedZone is going to come in handy when my Giants are not on.


Were still waiting but believe we will get it within the next 36 hours before Sunday kickoff.


Is the RedZone Channel showing anything now or just a blank screen/SDV page?


BTW: How was your birthday?


----------



## toadfannc

Also 1498, 1499 for NFL Network HD and Red Zone HD (498, 499 SD) .... for TWC here in Raleigh Durham, NC. A little odd that it's not in the 500/1500s where the rest of the sports channels reside. My guess is that it gets moved to that area at some point in the future.


Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgsports

Only on Sunday's.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


We know it's only on Sundays but I was just wondering if it showed anything else like RedZone highlights from the past week.


It appears they just show a screen.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22424565
> 
> 
> mgsports,
> 
> We know it's only on Sundays but I was just wondering if it showed anything else like RedZone highlights from the past week.
> 
> It appears they just show a screen.



Redzone just shows a screen all week and then goes live on sunday.


When I had NFLnet/Redzone with uverse they offered a nflnet on demand channel where they show the best plays and highlights of each game...


So I hope we are getting its on demand channel as well so we can look back at recent games.But I'am just thrilled on just getting NFLnet period so we can watch thursday games and they also do a great job with draft and preseason coverage...


Also Hdorlando,our girl Kim Jones formerly of Yesnetwork/Yankee reporter works for nflnetwork on various programming.I miss seeing her cover Yankee games even though Meredith isn't to bad.


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter,


Just like ESPN GoalLine/Buzzer Beater.


We might have an OD for RedZone on 1139 Sports Pass HD OD. Having this will be great for The Draft and especially the preseason next year.


I do watch the Yankee post games and she was good. It will be nice to see Rich Eisen again too.


Hopefully, we get it today as some TWC systems got it ahead of time last night (Supposed to debut between Sunday and Thursday). If not, we will likely have it within 24 hours anyway,


I'm so glad the wait will be over.


----------



## feb1003

HDorlando;



Here in Bakersfield, this morning BHN added the NFL ch on 116 SD and 1116 HD , the RED ZONE ch is 117 SD and CH 1117 HD,


I hope that you have it also by now.


----------



## wjim

Will we need to subscribe to the Sports Pass to get the NFL Net.?


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22424774
> 
> 
> Will we need to subscribe to the Sports Pass to get the NFL Net.?



Only for Redzone....NFLnet is basic digital like MLB and NBA....


The sports pass is $8.00 the redzone by itself is worth that alone by itself...


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22424236
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Your lucky. I believe TWC NC also gotten it within the last few hours. That has to suck for that area without Sports Pass. RedZone is going to come in handy when my Giants are not on.
> 
> Were still waiting but believe we will get it within the next 36 hours before Sunday kickoff.
> 
> Is the RedZone Channel showing anything now or just a blank screen/SDV page?
> 
> BTW: How was your birthday?



my birthday was okay didn't do much but hey who would have thought that I would get the NFL Network on my birthday of all days along with upstream channel bonding!


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22424887
> 
> 
> Only for Redzone....NFLnet is basic digital like MLB and NBA....
> 
> The sports pass is $8.00 the redzone by itself is worth that alone by itself...


Thanks for the football season that is a good deal.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22424774
> 
> 
> Will we need to subscribe to the Sports Pass to get the NFL Net.?



The NFL Network is going to be on basic cable but the Red Zone Channel which is only on Sunday's that whips you around to all of the games as teams are on a drive to score you do have to subscribe to the Sports Package which in Tampa is 8 bucks a month.


I'm not a movie guy at all so the Sports Pack priced at 8 to 12 bucks a month which has almost all of the sports networks that matter is a big deal to me. I know others that could careless so that is why I'm willing to pay the cost.


----------



## mbclev

With your getting NFL Network, maybe you'll finally see more of the "War on I-4" in Arena Football between the Orlando Predators and the Tampa Bay Storm (as I had mentioned earlier in this thread; both Orlando and Tampa Bay areas should be very happy that BHN is adding NFL Network and RedZone).


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


As of 5 pm......


It's up in Orlando if you punch in the channel numbers.


NFL Network: 201 SD/1145 HD

NFL RedZone 202 SD/1146 HD.


I assume it will be in the guide by tomorrow and then this wait will officially be over.


This is wonderful though. WE FINALLY HAVE NFL NETWORK AND NFL REDZONE!


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb: We have it here if you punch in the channels. It is wonderful to finally have this and now there is no doubt that BHN has the best HD lineup anywhere.


Kevin: Birthday's are like that when you get older but what a present you got.










mbclev: That will be nice too.


----------



## Nayan

And once again I'd like to say a big thank you to all those who called/wrote/badgered/pleaded and otherwise helped make this happen. And a big thank you to Gary (since he is part of Brighthouse!) and everyone on all sides for getting a deal done. This is a fantastic day to be a Brighthouse customer!


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22425811
> 
> 
> And once again I'd like to say a big thank you to all those who called/wrote/badgered/pleaded and otherwise helped make this happen. And a big thank you to Gary (since he is part of Brighthouse!) and everyone on all sides for getting a deal done. This is a fantastic day to be a Brighthouse customer!



+1 Agreed ,thanks to all the voices involved and all parties...


Also a Big Shout out to Toad and Nayan for their persistence and gathering e-mails for us to contact and to HDOrlando and Gary for keeping us all updated and in the loop...


Finally we landed the big fish


----------



## VGPOP

This is good.


Channels are in. Guide is in.


Perfect.


----------



## HDOrlando

The channels went into the guide around 7 pm tonight. This is so huge and the real reward will be RedZone tomorrow afternoon.


I am really happy and thankful that the TWC team pulled this off and for their hard work.


Peter: I always try to stay on top of things and will going forward. I'll never stop keeping track of HD possibilities but we are all going to have to pick a new #1 target. We do get our monthly notice next week......


It is so surreal that this has happened and I have to get used to the idea for the first time in 9 years that we finally have NFL Network.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22426276
> 
> 
> The channels went into the guide around 7 pm tonight. This is so huge and the real reward will be RedZone tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I am really happy and thankful that the TWC team pulled this off and for their hard work.
> 
> Peter: I always try to stay on top of things and will going forward. I'll never stop keeping track of HD possibilities but we are all going to have to pick a new #1 target. We do get our monthly notice next week......
> 
> It is so surreal that this has happened and I have to get used to the idea for the first time in 9 years that we finally have NFL Network.



Soon you're not going to have anything worth keeping track of.


I'm so jealous of you guys, you have the best HD lineup anywhere.


I do the same thing for my small cable company, but we're still waiting on normal channels here. You guys have about 120 channels on me now. And my poor friends in the western part of my county have Comcast, and still don't have a single HD channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

OriolesMagic,


There always will be stuff but it will be on a lesser scale. It's still settling in that NFL Network is no longer one of those channels.


What provider do you have and where?


I've heard horror stories of some small Comcast areas with nothing. I feel for your friends.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Atlantic Broadband in Cumberland, MD. We've had NFL Network from Day 1, but lack MLB Network, NHL Network and NBA TV in any form. When it comes to HD, we're missing common channels like VH1 and truTV still.


We do have more Starz than you guys, we have Comedy and Kids & Family in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,


That really sucks.


It is surprising that you do have more than one HD Starz though especially when your missing things like those above channels.


----------



## toadfannc

Are you BHN'ers getting "Unavailable, please try again" with NFL Network and Red Zone? Here in Raleigh, NC, this has been the case since about 10p last night. Before that, everything was fine. Called TWC tech support and they said that this is intentional. Said that the "official launch" is 12p today-- and that both channels will be back on line then. Seems fishy to me. I've been watching the NFLN since it came up on Friday. Told the CSR that and he said that the "some servers" had it up but it's now down system wide until official launch. Huh?


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22427022
> 
> 
> Are you BHN'ers getting "Unavailable, please try again" with NFL Network and Red Zone? Here in Raleigh, NC, this has been the case since about 10p last night. Before that, everything was fine. Called TWC tech support and they said that this is intentional. Said that the "official launch" is 12p today-- and that both channels will be back on line then. Seems fishy to me. I've been watching the NFLN since it came up on Friday. Told the CSR that and he said that the "some servers" had it up but it's now down system wide until official launch. Huh?



Everthing seems fine on our end....watching First on the Field now with Gameday and Redzone soon to follow.


Give them time,they are just probably ironing out some kinks so everything goes smoothly today...


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: That sucks! Hopefully, they are waiting for the official launch but again, that sucks.


Peter: Same here and I cannot wait for RedZone at 1 pm.


BTW: Nice to see the announcers welcoming us too.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22426947
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic,
> 
> That really sucks.
> 
> It is surprising that you do have more than one HD Starz though especially when your missing things like those above channels.



We have extra Starz HD's because Starz/Encore is included in our only digital cable package. We don't have an HD pack or a Sports Pack, so they limit the channels they offer because of that.


In our last batch of HD additions, we got HBO2 HD and Showtime 2 HD with 10 other channels (Spike, AMC, Cartoon Network, Comedy Central, Nickelodeon, MTV, LMN, TCM, MSNBC, Hallmark Channel), but that was on Christmas Eve, and we've seen nothing new since. I'd have DirecTV by now, but I get Ravens games on basic cable here that I'd have to pay for Sunday Ticket to get on DirecTV because cable here carries WJZ out of Baltimore.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22427407
> 
> 
> Toad: That sucks! Hopefully, they are waiting for the official launch but again, that sucks.
> 
> Peter: Same here and I cannot wait for RedZone at 1 pm.
> 
> BTW: Nice to see the announcers welcoming us too.



My system righted itself just in time. I think there are still working out the SDV.


Anyway, life is good. Freaking RZ channel is awesome!


----------



## HDOrlando

OriolesMagic: On some systems across the country like when I had Comcast at College, Encore was carried on Digital Basic. Never heard of Starz being that way.


On additions, you definitely are behind the times by at least 2 1/2 years. We got all the stuff you listed 2 1/2 to 3 years ago. Unless you live in the Panhandle of Florida, BHN systems do not have much difference HD wise so if you live in Bakersfield, CA, Livonia, MI or Birmingham, AL, you have a great HD lineup.


Hearing stories like yours makes me realize how fortunate we are.


Toad: Thank goodness and RedZone is simply mind-blowing. You have to get away from the TV at times to take a breather. It will get real exciting when my Giants are not on TV and I am clamoring for n update.


----------



## Sgooter

Over the past 10 years I seldom watched any NFL games due to the constant stoppages of play, including manufactured "timeouts" that can last 3-4 minutes. The RedZone is the long awaited cure - it's totally great!

Kudos to the forum clan here who helped make this magic happen.


----------



## HDOrlando

The finishes of the 1 pm games today have been amazing.


I cannot recall a day ever of so many of them.


This RedZone is everything and more than we expected.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22428072
> 
> 
> The finishes of the 1 pm games today have been amazing.
> 
> I cannot recall a day ever of so many of them.
> 
> This RedZone is everything and more than we expected.



It's a very good thing I don't have to speak much tomorrow as I think I'll be hoarse by tonight's game







. RedZone is more awesome than I thought and I can't believe how much we've missed in the past. I am so happy to have it now!


----------



## kevin120

I read over at broadband reports and the montgomery AL forum here that Wetumpka AL got NFL Network and NFL Redzone in SD only bummer. I have seen that some systems hit a wall around 50 HD channels if they don't have SDV. I know my system was out of bandwidth for new HD before we got SDV in 2010 right after they launched DOCSIS 3.0 with 4 channel bonding we had 57 HD channels right before SDV went online and this was an 860MHz system.


I am betting the rest of the TWC systems that did not get the channels before today will have them by thursday.


----------



## Nayan

I would hope so. That sucks that quite a few folks only got it in SD and a few didn't get it at all yet







. I sure do hope they get it by Thursday in time for the game!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It is still surreal for me.


Kevin: Apparently TWC NYC the flagship does not have it yet. They botch HD launches all the time but this one is a real bummer. It is a shame that low powered BHN area only got SD but Gary says they are working to get them on par.


Nayan: This was a great day to have RedZone and our football watching has changed forever.


----------



## George903

Changing the subject from football for a moment, several of my series recordings are not operating correctly since the software update. Is anyone else seeing this?


Doctor Who on Saturday failed to record due to "unknown error". On Sunday, NBC News did not attempt to record, and the ABC news series recording captured the part of the Emmys which were listed in that time slot.

I have a Samsung DVR.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22428496
> 
> 
> Nayan: It is still surreal for me.
> 
> Kevin: Apparently TWC NYC the flagship does not have it yet. They botch HD launches all the time but this one is a real bummer. It is a shame that low powered BHN area only got SD but Gary says they are working to get them on par.
> 
> Nayan: This was a great day to have RedZone and our football watching has changed forever.



I read an article today saying that the NFL Network had to ship TWC receivers for the channels and I am wondering how did TWC get the receivers by 8pm for the Texas systems on the same day the contract was signed?


----------



## HDOrlando

George: You should contact Gary (BHNTechExpert) about this. I am sure he can help you out.


Kevin: That is a good question. How was your RedZone experience today?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22428852
> 
> 
> George: You should contact Gary (BHNTechExpert) about this. I am sure he can help you out.
> 
> Kevin: That is a good question. How was your RedZone experience today?



Interesting as I got to see the Tennessee win over Detroit in the last 25 seconds







although I am a cowboys fan as I am from the dallas surburbs well actually fort worth surburbs but oh well about midway inbetween both cities


----------



## HDOrlando

That was a great Hail Mary and the finishes of the 1 PM games were intense. Best afternoon of football that I can ever recall. It was mind-blowing.


As for you being a Cowboys Fan


Other than that, your great Kevin and may we see some goodies in the notices this week.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22428949
> 
> 
> That was a great Hail Mary and the finishes of the 1 PM games were intense. Best afternoon of football that I can ever recall. It was mind-blowing.
> 
> As for you being a Cowboys Fan
> 
> Other than that, your great Kevin and may we see some goodies in the notices this week.



PS I am more a baseball fan and like the rangers more than the cowboys










Going to a game tommorow after I get out of college







going to be interesting Oakland A's vs. Texas.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am a Yankee Kevin.










However, I do want Oakland miss the playoffs so The Raiders can get their field back so Go Rangers.


----------



## cam94z28

Any info on the upcoming guide update? Received a voicemail saying that the guide would be getting a new look within the next few days.


----------



## toadfannc

One note for all of you (like me) who are now totally hooked on NFL Red Zone ... the college version is called "ESPN Goal Line". It's part of the Sports Pass tier. I watched some of that on Saturday. It's great too, but I must say-- just not as well done as Red Zone. That RZ host Scott Hanson is awesome-- so much information, yet he concisely sets up every switch/transition just beautifully. Yesterday was like an out of body experience for me. I asked myself several times ... "is this (football) heaven"?


----------



## Nayan

Not to mention he's pretty nice to look at too







. My son turns on Goal Line on Saturdays and while it's not as polished as RZ it's still a great way to catch the action. My son and I were in heaven yesterday and even Mr. Nayan was impressed, which is a pretty hard feat to accomplish!


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22429445
> 
> 
> Not to mention he's pretty nice to look at too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My son turns on Goal Line on Saturdays and while it's not as polished as RZ it's still a great way to catch the action. My son and I were in heaven yesterday and even Mr. Nayan was impressed, which is a pretty hard feat to accomplish!



I agree with Nayan on all counts







. My hubby is also not easily impressed but was loving RZ yesterday! I have not watched Goal Line yet. I dont think I can handle that much football! LOL! Between my son's Pop Warner FB, UCF (Season Tix) and UF games (TV), I think we get our share on Saturdays.


----------



## HDOrlando

cam94z28: I hope I've gotten the new guide already as the reviews have looked horrible.


Everyone: ESPN GL I believe only has the ESPN games for the Saturday too. NFLRZ is so much better and is an experience that I cannot see ever getting old. BHN is going to get a bunch of Sports Pass Customers and once people know about the RedZone channel, hardly anyone will bolt unless they really need to see their team's full games on Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15450#post_22429958
> 
> 
> cam94z28: I hope I've gotten the new guide already as the reviews have looked horrible.
> 
> Everyone: ESPN GL I believe only has the ESPN games for the Saturday too. NFLRZ is so much better and is an experience that I cannot see ever getting old. BHN is going to get a bunch of Sports Pass Customers and once people know about the RedZone channel, hardly anyone will bolt unless they really need to see their team's full games on Sunday Ticket.



I am one of those that was holding off on getting Sports Pass until RZ was on it. There are a lot of channels I have been wanting for a while in SP but I was not willing to pay for them until now.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15450#post_22429958
> 
> 
> cam94z28: I hope I've gotten the new guide already as the reviews have looked horrible.



FWIR the update they were previously (months ago) toying with was a more DirecTV style look but with glossy black beveled shapes, etc....


I doubt they would keep the same old ugly Blue/Grey look, but who knows. Mine sure doesn't look any different. Crossing my fingers for something that actually IMPROVES things. My Samsung HD DVR is also still doing weird things, like randomly displaying black screen when starting recorded shows, or choosing to restart a saved show. Only way I've found around it is to press the rewind button, and the show will play. Hoping the new navigator will fix this.


----------



## Nayan

Here's a couple pics of the guide and banner I took this morning:


----------



## PeterLewis

@nayan


That guide does not look that bad..


.Also Redzone rules ,I have both redzones because I have sunday ticket via ps3 that includes thier version of RDZ but the streams were working like garbage yesterday and thank God I have Redzone on BHN as back up.


I'am thrilled with NFLNET as i have been watching a ton of content since they went live and I look forward to watching thursday night games.I do hope BHN adds the on demand of nflnet as they recap every game in 15-20 minutes with highlights and important plays.


----------



## Spiderman865

Looks a heck of a lot better than my Comcast guide.


----------



## Nayan

Now that I've had a chance to play around with it I like it, especially the ability to once again sort by favorites.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15450#post_22430109
> 
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the guide and banner I took this morning:


Not bad at all, still looks a little plain though. So you already got it in Melbourne? Wonder when the Orlando area will receive it? Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Nayan

We got it late last week so you guys in and around Orlando should be getting it soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya: There is a lot of goodies on Sports Pass.


Cam: Adjustments are possible. My current one needs a face lift though.


Nayan: That does not look bad. Do the FS RSN's 1175-1178 have updated logos on the new guides?


Peter: Feb1003 told me the Direct TV and NFL RedZones are very similar. It is a thrill to have the channels.


Spiderman: Comcast blows and know you'd love our lineup.


It's only a matter of time before we all get the update. Hopefully, it does not take too long for them to do it. They usually do mine Monday night so I'm prepared to get it tonight.


Finally, anyone have any wishes for the notice that is coming this week?


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15450#post_22430757
> 
> 
> Finally, anyone have any wishes for the notice that is coming this week?



Just for those who have Starz for them to get the HD channels that are missing to complete that line-up.


Axis/HDnet


NFLnet ondemand


I also wish some primetime shows like Mike and Molly and 2 Broke Girls could be shown on CBS Primetime Ondemand.


----------



## Nayan

HD- some channels got updated logo's but I can check a little later for you on those.


----------



## Cpt_K

One change I'd love to see done with the guide is allowing to see a schedule of programs by theme. What I mean is if I want to watch a program about soccer the guide will list the soccer programs by time showing me what is airing and will allow me to scroll through the day to see what other soccer programming is airing.


It's nice to be able to sort by theme but having the programs listed alphabetically doesn't really help when I want to watch a certain themed show at that exact moment.


Red Zone is the best way to watch NFL games that don't involve the team you actively root for. I was watching the Lions game on my PS3 using my buddies sn and pw and the stream was buffering a ton during the Lions/Titans game. I was also getting a network connection error message too.


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter: Once they get a new deal, we will probably see the HD Starz/Encore/Plex within a few months.

AXS.TV/HDNet Movies could happen if AXS.TV lowers their price enough. There main goal is more carriage and we will see how bad they want it.


I bet NFL On Demand is in the deal and we might see it pop up eventually. Not sure they will put it on Sports Pass HD OD though as NFLN is on Digital Basic.


Those primetime shows are probably like that because of the studio they are from.


Nayan: Please do that.


CPT_K: I am so happy we have RedZone. It is the buzz.


----------



## mgsports

Bounce TV and so on


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


What?


----------



## kevin120

NFL is creeping into more TWC systems!


Gunnison, Couer D' Alene, Moscow, Pullman, Yuma, Elcentro:


355 NFL Network HD

356 NFL Redzone HD

1355 NFL Network

1356 NFL Redzone


Looks like these systems have at least iGuide A28 which allows for channels in the 1000s.


Only thing I noticed was telluride does not have the NFL Network yet probably due to the fact it is hard to get to that headend they are in the mountains and very rural southwest colorado and they probably haven't gotten the receiver from the NFL Network yet or haven't gotten the QAM mapping set up yet.


Also it seems TWC is getting ready to go to the new channel mapping of 2-99 basic/standard, 100-999 HD channels and channels with no HD version in themes, and 1000-1999 SD channel versions of 100-999.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I got an email from BHN at 7pm this evening in Orlando notifying about the new guide so it looks to be coming soon. No voicemail, but maybe that's depending on a "how do I wish to be contacted" preference.


> Quote:
> Hello Friend,
> 
> We’re making changes to the on-screen guide that will make it more attractive, more user-friendly, and more convenient for you to find the shows you’re looking for.
> 
> 
> Here’s a glance at what you can expect with the new Guide:
> 
> A sleek, new look! The new Guide will have a sharp black background, making show titles and categories easier to read.
> 
> “Access Menu” will become “Main Menu” and will feature new categories to help you in your search:
> 
> o Live TV
> 
> o DVR
> 
> o On Demand
> 
> o Settings
> 
> “Find Shows” will become “Search”
> 
> “Show List” will become “DVR”
> 
> Please note: For the first 24 hours after your guide is upgraded, you may notice an error message in the corner of your Guide display. This is only temporary and will be corrected within 48 hours. It does not affect the operation of the guide or the remote.
> 
> Learn more about how to use your Guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: That is probably the case. BHN Bakersfield is getting those TWC Sportsnet Channels as they are listed in the channel lineup on their site. I expect us to get the national versions announced this week and for them to debut October 1.


The remapping does sound nice. Down here, we probably need that for our SD channels and hopefully it will come. I am more looking forward to the day of the all HD lineup (never have to leave HD section) and if the remaining holdouts go HD, we might have that within 2 years.


Kevin D: I just want it to happen for me already.


----------



## PeterLewis

I forgot to mention,I would still like to see added is for BHN to allow their moca enabled stb (samsung 3272 and cisco) to output a lan signal.


The reason being,just about all current HDTV's are lan/internet ready and being able to connect your tv to your stb and get lan acces to use your apps would be great.Especially if your tv is in a room that does not have lan access and yes, most of the tv's are wifi ready but nothing beats a hardwired connection for optimal performance.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15450#post_22432678
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention,I would still like to see added is for BHN to allow their moca enabled stb (samsung 3272 and cisco) to output a lan signal.
> 
> The reason being,just about all current HDTV's are lan/internet ready and being able to connect your tv to your stb and get lan acces to use your apps would be great.Especially if your tv is in a room that does not have lan access and yes, most of the tv's are wifi ready but nothing beats a hardwired connection for optimal performance.



TWC is supposed to rollout next year a home gateway that is supposed to support wireless devices and has 6 QAM tuners and a 8 channel DOCSIS 3.0 modem and can convert MPEG2 signals to MPEG4 for home networking devices such as IPADs, I Phones, and other wireless devices. Motorola is supposed to be one of the suppliers with the DCX3600M. I wouldn't put it past brighthouse to cooking up the same stuff in coherts with TWC. Like they have SDV, Startover, Lookback ,and Navigator and the same boxes as TWC. I think brighthouse has more than just a programming partnership with TWC more like an engineering partnership where they share technologies and patented technologies such as startover/lookback.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15450#post_22430757
> 
> 
> Maya: There is a lot of goodies on Sports Pass.
> 
> Cam: Adjustments are possible. My current one needs a face lift though.
> 
> Nayan: That does not look bad. Do the FS RSN's 1175-1178 have updated logos on the new guides?
> 
> Peter: Feb1003 told me the Direct TV and NFL RedZones are very similar. It is a thrill to have the channels.
> 
> Spiderman: Comcast blows and know you'd love our lineup.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before we all get the update. Hopefully, it does not take too long for them to do it. They usually do mine Monday night so I'm prepared to get it tonight.
> 
> Finally, anyone have any wishes for the notice that is coming this week?



I've heard that RZ on DTV is a little different than the Scott Hanson version (that we now enjoy). First off ... it's not Scott Hanson. I think I heard that it was Andrew Siciliano. He does other things on NFLN (like Total Access). Let me say, that he's fine-- but he's no Scott Hanson. That guy and the channel is absolutely awesome.


----------



## mgsports

TWC has already done something like that on TWCKC http://www.timewarnercable.com/midwest/support/clu/clu.ashx 346/1346 NFL Network and 347/1347 NFL Red Zone

Orlando-Daytona Beach

(Coming Soon)


WRBW


41.3


TBA


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15450#post_22432045
> 
> 
> NFL is creeping into more TWC systems!
> 
> Gunnison, Couer D' Alene, Moscow, Pullman, Yuma, Elcentro:
> 
> 355 NFL Network HD
> 
> 356 NFL Redzone HD
> 
> 1355 NFL Network
> 
> 1356 NFL Redzone
> 
> Looks like these systems have at least iGuide A28 which allows for channels in the 1000s.
> 
> Only thing I noticed was telluride does not have the NFL Network yet probably due to the fact it is hard to get to that headend they are in the mountains and very rural southwest colorado and they probably haven't gotten the receiver from the NFL Network yet or haven't gotten the QAM mapping set up yet.
> 
> Also it seems TWC is getting ready to go to the new channel mapping of 2-99 basic/standard, 100-999 HD channels and channels with no HD version in themes, and 1000-1999 SD channel versions of 100-999.



Kevin, I don't see NFLN on El Centro, but the rest of them I do.


----------



## HDOrlando

Toad: Scott Hanson was great. He really makes that thing go.


mgsports: Still not following.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15450#post_22433775
> 
> 
> Kevin, I don't see NFLN on El Centro, but the rest of them I do.



from the TWC website zip code 92243:


2 KCAL Los Angeles, Calif. (CBS)

3 Telemundo

4 QVC: Quality Value Convenience Network

5 KECY ABC 5

6 The CW Network

7 KVYE El Centro, Calif. (Univis)

8 KPBS San Diego, Calif. (PBS)

9 KECY El Centro, Calif. (FOX)

10 Local PSA/San Diego News

11 KYMA Yuma, Ariz. (NBC)

12 KCOP Los Angeles, Calif. (MyNet)

13 KSWT Yuma, Ariz. (CBS)

14 XHILA 66 Mexicali, MX

15 KAJB 54 TMO Calapatria, CA

16 XHBC-3 TELEVISA Mexicali

17 Galavision West - TV

18 XHBM-TV 14 TELEVISA Mexicali

19 Channel 4 San Diego

20 Fox Sports West 2

21 Spike TV

22 The Disney Channel - West

23 ABC Family Channel West

24 Lifetime Television West

25 The Weather Channel

26 A&E Network

27 Black Entertainment Television - West Feed

28 TV Land, West

29 Travel Channel

30 USA Network West

31 truTV

32 TNT: Turner Network Television West

33 SyFy West

34 Time Warner Cable Deportes - COMING OCTOBER 1ST

35 Comedy Central - West

36 HGTV: Home & Garden TV West Coast

37 Food Network West

38 Bravo for Pacific Time

39 E! Entertainment Television West

40 Shop NBC

41 The History Channel

42 TLC

43 The Discovery Channel West

44 Cartoon Network West Feed

45 Nick West

46 HLN

47 Fox News Channel

48 MSNBC

49 CNBC: Consumer News & Business Channel

50 CNN: Cable News Network

51 Fox Deportes

52 ESPN

53 ESPN-2

54 Fox Sports West

55 FX WEST

56 AMC for Pacific Time

57 TBS West Feed

58 Time Warner Cable SportsNet - COMING OCTOBER 1ST

59 VH1 West

60 MTV: Music Television West

61 MTV2

62 Home Shopping Network

63 Animal Planet

64 Hallmark Channel

65 ION Television*

66 EWTN: Eternal Word TV Network

67 C-SPAN*

68 C-SPAN 2*

69 Oxygen

70 The California Channel

71 CMT*

72 INSP*

74 Leased Access

80 Estrella (KSWT DT2)

98 EWTN Latin America - TV / Canal

101 The Golf Channel

103 ESPN News

105 Fuse

107 Disney Junior

108 Nick Jr

109 Disney XD

110 Boomerang

111 Hub

113 Sundance Channel - West

114 OWN

115 Discovery Fit & Health

117 BBC America

118 CSPAN 3

119 CNBC World

120 Halogen

122 Daystar

123 BYU Channel

124 Fox Business Network

126 Military Channel

127 National Geographic Wild

130 Youtoo

134 MTV JAMS

135 MTV TR3S

136 GAC

138 Chiller

140 cloo

142 Science

143 Style

144 WE: Women's Entertainment Network

146 TBN

147 VH1 Classic

148 SPEED

150 NBC Sports Network

152 ESPNU

153 Fox Soccer

154 The Tennis Channel

155 Nickelodeon 2 West

156 Nick Toons

157 TeenNick

158 G4

160 Gospel Music Channel

161 Game Show Network

163 Do it Yourself Network

164 Cooking Channel

165 BIO

166 National Geographic Channel

167 Destination America

168 Investigation Discovery

171 Bloomberg TV

176 Independent Film Channel

177 Lifetime Movie Network East

181 LOGO

183 H2

186 CMT Pure Country

187 MTV HITS

192 MLB Network

195 TCM: Turner Classic Movies

196 SoapNet

197 Outdoor Channel

199 The Word Network

200 VH1 Soul

201 Mun2 East - TV / Canal

203 CineLatino Espanol

204 CNN Español - TV / Canal

205 Discovery en Español

206 ESPN Deportes

208 Fox Deportes

209 History en Espanol

210 La Familia Cosmovision

212 Estrella (KSWT DT2)

213 nuvoTV

214 Disney XD Espanol

217 GOLTV

219 TVE Internacional - TV / Canal

220 Video Rola

221 Azteca America

222 Infinito - TV / Canal

223 MTV TR3S

224 Boomerang Espanol

240 Pac-12 National

243 Pac-12 LA

251 CBS Sports Network

252 Fox College Sports Atlantic

253 Fox College Sports Central

254 Fox College Sports Pacific

255 FUEL

256 NBA TV

258 The Tennis Channel

260 The Golf Channel

261 ESPN News

262 Outdoor Channel

263 ESPNU

266 ESPN Classic

267 Sports Channel (KSWT DT3)

276 Encore East

277 Encore West

278 Encore Action East

279 Encore Action West

280 Encore Drama East

281 Encore Drama West

282 Encore Love East

283 Encore Love West

284 Encore Suspense East

285 Encore Suspense West

286 Encore Family

288 Encore Westerns East

289 Encore Westerns West

290 Flix East

291 Flix West

292 Fox Movie Channel

293 Independent Film Channel

294 Sundance Channel - West

307 KVYE (LATV DT2)*

311 This TV

344 miCanal (Mexicali)
*355 NFL Network HD

356 Red Zone HD*

360 Filipino Channel - TV / Canal

365 TV Asia - Asia Star Broadcasting, Inc.

367 TV JAPAN - TV

371 CCTV-4 (Mandarin)

372 TV5 MONDE

373 RAI ITALIA

374 ART Arab Radio & Television

401 HBO East

402 HBO On Demand

403 Time Warner Cable SportsNet HD - COMING OCTOBER 1ST

404 HBO West

405 HBO 2 East

406 HBO 2 West

408 HBO Comedy West

410 HBO Family East

411 HBO Family West

412 HBO Latino East

413 HBO Latino West

415 HBO Signature East

416 HBO Signature West

418 HBO Zone West

425 Showtime On Demand

426 Showtime

427 Showtime West

428 Showtime Too East

429 Showtime Too West

430 Showtime Showcase East

431 Showtime Showcase West

432 Showtime Beyond East

433 Showtime Beyond - West

434 Showtime Extreme - East

435 Showtime Extreme - West

449 Cinemax On Demand

450 @ Max

452 Five Star Max

453 ActionMAX - East

454 ActionMAX - West

456 Cinemax East

457 Cinemax West

458 More Max East

459 More Max West

460 Outer Max

462 ThrillerMAX West

463 W Max

469 TMC On Demand

470 The Movie Channel East

471 The Movie Channel West

472 TMC Xtra East

473 TMC Xtra West

478 Starz On Demand

479 Starz - West

480 Starz - East

481 Time Warner Cable Deportes HD - COMING OCTOBER 1ST

482 Starz Cinema - East

483 Starz Cinema - West

485 Starz Edge

486 Starz Edge - West

487 Starz inBlack - East

502 HBO East HD

506 Showtime HD

508 Starz East HD

551 Smithsonian Channel HD

554 MGM HD

555 RFD HD

556 Universal HD

557 MavTV HD

640 Pac-12 National HD

643 Pac-12 LA HD

705 KECY HD (ABC)

707 KVYE HD (Unvision)

709 KECY HD (FOX)

711 KYMA HD (NBC)

713 KSWT HD (CBS)

715 KAJB HD (Telefutura)

751 HD Theater

752 TNT HD

753 ESPN HD

754 ESPN2 HD

755 Palladia HD

756 A&E HD

757 TBS HD

759 Bravo HD

763 Discovery Channel HD

769 History HD

777 USA HD

778 SyFy HD

788 CNBC HD

798 FSN West HD

800 Events On Demand

821 - 834 NHL Center Ice - MLB Extra Innings

860 - 865 ESPN Sports Package

870 - 871 iNDEMAND PPV Events

872 - 873 iNDEMAND PPV Events HD

877 TEN

880 Playboy

882 Playboy en Espanol

883 Penthouse TV

884 TEN

885 REAL

886 Hustler TV

887 Manhandle

890 Adult On Demand

901 MC: Hit List

902 MC: Hip-Hop and R&B

903 MCU

904 MC: Dance/Electronica

905 MC: Rap

906 MC: Hip-Hop Classics

907 MC: Throwback Jamz

908 MC: R&B Classics

909 MC: R&B Soul

910 MC: Gospel

911 MC: Reggae

912 MC: Classic Rock

913 MC: Retro Rock

914 MC: Rock

915 MC: Metal

916 MC: Alternative

917 MC: Classic Alternative

918 MC: Adult Alternative

919 MC: Soft Rock

920 MC: Pop Hits

921 MC: 90's

922 MC: 80's

923 MC: 70's

924 MC: Solid Gold Oldies

925 MC: Party Favorites

926 MC: Stage & Screen

927 MC: Kidz Only

928 MC: Toddler Tunes

929 MC: Today's Country

930 MC: True Country

931 MC: Classic Country

932 MC: Contemporary Christian

933 MC: Sounds of the Season

934 MC: Soundscapes

935 MC: Smooth Jazz

936 MC: Jazz

937 MC: Blues

938 MC: Singers & Swing

939 MC: Easy Listening

940 MC: Classical Masterpieces

941 MC: Light Classical

942 MC: Musica Urbana

943 MC: Pop Latino

944 MC: Tropicales

945 MC: Mexicana

946 Music Choice: Romances

947 MC On Demand

952 Time Warner Cable Deportes HD - COMING OCTOBER 1ST

953 Time Warner Cable Deportes - COMING OCTOBER 1ST

999 Video On Demand
*1355 NFL Network

1356 Red Zone*

1400 Time Warner Cable SportsNet - COMING OCTOBER 1ST

1481 Time Warner Cable Deportes - COMING OCTOBER 1ST



TWC probably used one of the reclaimed analogs to add the NFL Network and NFL Redzone.


----------



## kevin120

Oh and I went to the TWC facebook page and was told the NFL Network is to be added to all systems that have digital cable so it should be about 99% coverage on all systems as there a few systems that are analog only still.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


You should post that about The NFL Network and RedZone on the HD chart thread.


I believe there are also some errors there (Aspire as limited instead of announced, etc.).


----------



## mgsports

Just go to the Bounce TV Website and go to Find Us.

Lakers Network has no deal with BHN or Comcast yet so not coming here yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


They have a deal with BHN Bakersfield and we probably will get the national version of the channel just like non-TWC California markets are.


BTW: Comcast is not relevant in this thread.


----------



## VGPOP

I received email about new guide yesterday. So, when are we supposed to get it? Can you force system to download it?


----------



## HDOrlando

A STB update screen popped up right before it rebooted.


Hopefully, I am getting the update right now.


Update: Got it after 8 mins.


Color is hard on the eyes and Fox Sports Logos are still not updated.


Will see how it goes.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Looks like I got updated as well.


Now at:


ODN Version: 5.2.0_9 2012/07/12 09:41


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today. It will probably come on Friday but will check tomorrow (Thursday) anyway. I am expecting the national versions of those TWC SportsNets with Pac 12 regional HD channels, Sundance HD or possibly HD Shopping Channels being possibilities. It would be nice if we got a bigger update to clean up what's left on the carriage deals and Gary has hinted at an exciting quarter but did say it might not even be HD channels.


On that other Direct TV forum, I saw this list of how much HD they have gotten this year and despite their recent spike in HD, we get almost 3 new HD channels for every one they get.


This year BHN Orlando leads Direct TV 25 to 9.









*Bright House (25)*


First Quarter (January-March)


Weather Channel HD

C-SPAN 2 HD

C-SPAN 3 HD

Showtime Women East HD

Showtime Beyond East HD

Showtime Next East HD

ThrillerMax East HD

WMAX East HD

@Max East HD

5StarMAX East HD

OuterMAX East HD

3-D Events 2

Hustler HD

Disney Jr. HD

NESN HD


Second Quarter (April-June)


MLB Strike Zone HD

Fuel HD

NASA HD


Third Quarter


MTV2 HD

NFL Network HD

NFL RedZone HD

Pac 12 National HD

Playboy HD

Telemundo HD

TV Land HD

*Direct TV (9)*


Ch. 246 - TruTV

Ch. 235 - E!

Ch. 256 - TCM

Ch. 264 - BBC America

Ch. 283 - Nat Geo Wild

Ch. 289 - Disney Junior

Ch. 620 - BeIN Sports

Ch. 305 - iON

Ch. 230 - DIY Network


----------



## VGPOP

I also got the update.


----------



## Sgooter

If this new update is evidenced by the black motif guide, then mine occurred early last Sunday. Can't say that I've noticed any improved (vs different) features or performance yet.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22435287
> 
> 
> No notice today. It will probably come on Friday but will check tomorrow (Thursday) anyway. I am expecting the national versions of those TWC SportsNets with Pac 12 regional HD channels, Sundance HD or possibly HD Shopping Channels being possibilities. It would be nice if we got a bigger update to clean up what's left on the carriage deals and Gary has hinted at an exciting quarter but did say it might not even be HD channels.
> 
> On that other Direct TV forum, I saw this list of how much HD they have gotten this year and despite their recent spike in HD, we get almost 3 new HD channels for every one they get.
> 
> This year BHN Orlando leads Direct TV 25 to 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bright House (25)*
> 
> First Quarter (January-March)
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> C-SPAN 2 HD
> 
> C-SPAN 3 HD
> 
> Showtime Women East HD
> 
> Showtime Beyond East HD
> 
> Showtime Next East HD
> 
> ThrillerMax East HD
> 
> WMAX East HD
> 
> @Max East HD
> 
> 5StarMAX East HD
> 
> OuterMAX East HD
> 
> 3-D Events 2
> 
> Hustler HD
> 
> Disney Jr. HD
> 
> NESN HD
> 
> Second Quarter (April-June)
> 
> MLB Strike Zone HD
> 
> Fuel HD
> 
> NASA HD
> 
> Third Quarter
> 
> MTV2 HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> NFL RedZone HD
> 
> Pac 12 National HD
> 
> Playboy HD
> 
> Telemundo HD
> 
> TV Land HD
> *Direct TV (9)*
> 
> Ch. 246 - TruTV
> 
> Ch. 235 - E!
> 
> Ch. 256 - TCM
> 
> Ch. 264 - BBC America
> 
> Ch. 283 - Nat Geo Wild
> 
> Ch. 289 - Disney Junior
> 
> Ch. 620 - BeIN Sports
> 
> Ch. 305 - iON
> 
> Ch. 230 - DIY Network





quality still beats quantity! 


you forgot we got mlb strike zone too, probably before you did but not sure.


----------



## mgsports

If type in like in 32714 on Lakers Network Page for like BHN it's say's to request it and TWCKC is adding it.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22435436
> 
> 
> If this new update is evidenced by the black motif guide, then mine occurred early last Sunday. Can't say that I've noticed any improved (vs different) features or performance yet.



My Cisco 8742HDC, while already relatively fast, feels faster after the update.


This is mainly a bug fix / performance enhance release with a new GUI color scheme. One new feature is semi-hidden. Like press Guide twice to get to the Guide Filters (All, HD only, On Demand, Favorites)


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22435881
> 
> 
> My Cisco 8742HDC, while already relatively fast, feels faster after the update.
> 
> This is mainly a bug fix / performance enhance release with a new GUI color scheme. One new feature is semi-hidden. Like press Guide twice to get to the Guide Filters (All, HD only, On Demand, Favorites)



Woke up and noticed the new gui and I like it....It is more refined and it works smoother and looks great...


Now we just need a more modern BHN remote control,even though I use a Harmony it would be nice they updated that for everyone.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Looks like my modem IP address changed as well to a completely different dot quad than before. Maybe part of their move away from the Road Runner brand.


----------



## TV8

My Cisco Explorer 8640HDC now has simultaneous HDMI and component out. I can finally hookup my Vulkano to component out and keep my TV HDMI connection. All of this happened after the guide upgrade.


----------



## Nayan

I take back my statement that I don't like it







. I do wish it wasn't so dark though. Those of you that have DVR's is there any improvements speed/recording wise or any glitches? I am thinking of getting one again so i figured I better ask beforehand.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: I forgot that one. Everyone still would pick BHN in this thread.


mgsports: Got ya.


Everyone: The guide is faster in terms of loading OD stuff. I would change the color though not ust for the eyes but for how some of the logos look and get rid of the double screen.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like 1139 Sports Pass OD (Formerly BTN HD OD) is SD-Only.


I'll be removing it from the chart when we get our next notice Thursday or Friday.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22436900
> 
> 
> It looks like 1139 Sports Pass OD (Formerly BTN HD OD) is SD-Only.
> 
> I'll be removing it from the chart when we get our next notice Thursday or Friday.



they have HD programs mixed in there so I would say don't remove it just yet. I know TWC here has SD and HD programs in the sports pass on demand which only has:


Outdoor Channel On Demand (do you have this in Orlando?)

BTN On Demand SD/HD mixed together

PAC12 Network is MIA????


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22435287
> 
> 
> No notice today. It will probably come on Friday but will check tomorrow (Thursday) anyway. I am expecting the national versions of those TWC SportsNets with Pac 12 regional HD channels, Sundance HD or possibly HD Shopping Channels being possibilities. It would be nice if we got a bigger update to clean up what's left on the carriage deals and Gary has hinted at an exciting quarter but did say it might not even be HD channels.
> 
> On that other Direct TV forum, I saw this list of how much HD they have gotten this year and despite their recent spike in HD, we get almost 3 new HD channels for every one they get.
> 
> This year BHN Orlando leads Direct TV 25 to 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bright House (25)*
> 
> First Quarter (January-March)
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> C-SPAN 2 HD
> 
> C-SPAN 3 HD
> 
> Showtime Women East HD
> 
> Showtime Beyond East HD
> 
> Showtime Next East HD
> 
> ThrillerMax East HD
> 
> WMAX East HD
> 
> @Max East HD
> 
> 5StarMAX East HD
> 
> OuterMAX East HD
> 
> 3-D Events 2
> 
> Hustler HD
> 
> Disney Jr. HD
> 
> NESN HD
> 
> Second Quarter (April-June)
> 
> MLB Strike Zone HD
> 
> Fuel HD
> 
> NASA HD
> 
> Third Quarter
> 
> MTV2 HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> NFL RedZone HD
> 
> Pac 12 National HD
> 
> Playboy HD
> 
> Telemundo HD
> 
> TV Land HD
> *Direct TV (9)*
> 
> Ch. 246 - TruTV
> 
> Ch. 235 - E!
> 
> Ch. 256 - TCM
> 
> Ch. 264 - BBC America
> 
> Ch. 283 - Nat Geo Wild
> 
> Ch. 289 - Disney Junior
> 
> Ch. 620 - BeIN Sports
> 
> Ch. 305 - iON
> 
> Ch. 230 - DIY Network



TWC Dallas in the last year (qtr3 2011 to qtr3 2012)


qtr3 2011 (0)

Nothing


qtr4 2011 (20) (1 delayed)

Ch. 705 Reelz Channek HD

Ch. 706 OWN HD

Ch. 707 Ovation HD

Ch. 708 IFC HD

Ch. 709 Style HD

Ch. 710 E! HD

Ch. 711 Bloomberg HD

Ch. 712 Oxygen HD

Ch. 723 GSN HD (Delayed No ETA of addition)

Ch. 724 Halogen HD

Ch. 803 Fox Deportes HD

Ch. 804 Hub HD

Ch. 811 Sportsman Channel HD

Ch. 824 Showtime Next HD E

Ch. 826 ActionMax HD E

Ch. 827 MoreMAX HD E

Ch. 828 ThrillerMAX HD E

Ch. 829 Showtime Women HD E

Ch. 833 Showtime Extreme HD E

Ch. 834 Showtime Beyond HD E

Ch. 849 The Movie Channel Xtra HD E

Ch. 945 MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice 2 HD


qtr 1 2012 (0)

Nothing


qtr 2 2012 (1)

Ch. 800 MLB Strike Zone HD


qtr 3 2012 (4)

Ch. 399 KAZD HD (Azteca America)

Ch. 808 PAC12 National HD

Ch. 812 NFL Network HD

Ch. 813 NFL Redzone HD


qtr 4 2012 (2) future

Ch. 147 TWC Sportsnet HD

Ch. 149 TWC Deportes HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I know they mix them in but did not see any. It's also listed as Sports Pass OD instead of Sports Pass HD OD. I might keep it as disputed. Also, I believe we have Outdoor Channel OD elsewhere around On Demand and they might just move it there.


The only OD area in the SD section with HD mixed in is Spike TV. I know TWC has all the HD mixed in now thoughj.


As for the additions, here is hoping for a big end of the year update.


For us, they could add the TWC SportsNets Nationals (Bakersfield is getting them locally via their Channel Lineup on Website), The 6 Pac 12 regional HD's, Sundance HD, Shopping HD and maybe even a new channel like RFD-TV HD, Halogen HD or Nuvo TV HD. They have the ablity to do a pretty good sized update even without a new Starz deal.


I'll post the notice as soon as I get it Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22435881
> 
> 
> My Cisco 8742HDC, while already relatively fast, feels faster after the update.
> 
> This is mainly a bug fix / performance enhance release with a new GUI color scheme. One new feature is semi-hidden. Like press Guide twice to get to the Guide Filters (All, HD only, On Demand, Favorites)


Thanks Kevin,

I'll see if my 8642 is performing faster. I'll also record tomorrow night's NFL game and at around the 90 minute point I'll check to see if I can easily fast forward the ongoing recording from the beginning. Sometimes the FF works OK in this situation, but most of the time it's a total pain. (re: post #14828)


----------



## the64gto

I got the updated guide this AM. For some reason, it changed my setting to "ZOOM", I could not see the top, bottom and half the sides were missing Checked the settings, it still said normal, but cycled thru them and back to normal. Ok now normal view. Not used to the black background. New message when I did a cold boot something like "Your Tv will be on line shortly...:


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

So already, DVR didn't record Survivor due to an unresolved conflict. There was only one other recording at the time, so what the?


----------



## pronk

For some reason ESPNHD, ESPN2HD and MLBHD are showing as Not available. NFL Network just fine. Actually MLB is gone from SD as well.


----------



## pronk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22438297
> 
> 
> For some reason ESPNHD, ESPN2HD and MLBHD are showing as Not available. NFL Network just fine. Actually MLB is gone from SD as well.



Nevermind the channels are there it's just the guide saying Not Avaliable.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Same with TBS HD here. Channel is there but guide says Not Available.


----------



## HDOrlando

As expected, no notice this morning.


We will get it Tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## PeterLewis

Well our first inaugural NFL NET. Thursday Night Football on BHN tonight and we get the Real Refs. back finally....Hooray Beer!!!










Just wish it was not Cleveland playing tonight, anybody but Cleveland...lol


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter,


i will watch "Last Resort" tonight but plan to watch some of the game too.


----------



## Nayan

Awww what's wrong with the Browns?










I am just happy to see football on Thursday in general! I have my all-day chili cooking and beer in the fridge. so I am all set







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing wrong with them. I'm just intriqued by "Last Resort".


----------



## Nayan

I'm sorry HD I was directing that at Peter







.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22440323
> 
> 
> I'm sorry HD I was directing that at Peter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



NP.


----------



## George903




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22438132
> 
> 
> So already, DVR didn't record Survivor due to an unresolved conflict. There was only one other recording at the time, so what the?



The similar problems I reported just after the update in Melbourne have not reoccurred fortunately.


I do however wish there was an option other than black for the guide.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22440140
> 
> 
> Awww what's wrong with the Browns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just happy to see football on Thursday in general! I have my all-day chili cooking and beer in the fridge. so I am all set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



No issues with Cleveland really....I'am a Bills fan and we have probably have stunk just as bad as Cleveland has throughout our existence.


I'am just worried the Ravens might lay a beat down by 24+ points on them....


Oh BTW...My Bills are ganna THRASH the Patriots this sunday....


----------



## PeterLewis

With the Orlando Magic soon to start training camp and exhibition games, I found this video on the Magics website which is quite funny...


----------



## George903

Here is a cross reference of the first 100 SD channels with their HD equivalents for the Melbourne area. When I am looking for a channel, I usually remember the SD channel number, but not the four digit HD number. I made this chart to keep next to the remote so I can find the HD version.



1 1001 WBCCDT (WBCC-DT) (PBS)

2 1020 WESH (NBC)

3 1035 WOFL (Fox)

4 1016 WOPX (ION)

6 1060 WKMG (CBS)

7 1090 WFTV (ABC)

8 1080 WKCF (CW)

9 456 WBCCDT2 (WBCC-DT2) (PBS)

10 1027 WRDQ (Independent)

11 1237 Turner Network TV

12 1236 Turner Broadcasting System

13 1013 Central Florida News 13

15 1015 WGN America

16 1065 WRBW (MyNetwork TV)

17 1903 WOTF (Telefutura)

18 1018 WVEN (Univision)

20 1024 WMFE (Independent)

23 1216 HLN (Formerly Headline News)

24 1215 Cable News Network

25 1219 CNBC

26 1218 MSNBC

27 1225 The Weather Channel

28 1214 Fox News Channel

29 1127 ESPN

30 1128 ESPN2

31 1148 Sun Sports (North Florida feed) (Sports Regional)

32 1153 Speed Channel

33 1138 Big Ten Network

34 1102 Nickelodeon

35 1105 Disney Channel

36 1282 Cartoon Network

37 1272 WE tv

38 1281 TV Land

39 1238 USA Network

40 1275 Lifetime

41 1256 The Discovery Channel

42 1239 A & E Network

43 1242 History

44 1259 Animal Planet

45 1255 The Learning Channel

46 1352 Turner Classic Movies

47 1147 Bright House Sports Network (Central Flo

48 1355 AMC

49 1230* NASA*TWC15OR (Melbourne Headend Ch 15)

50 1149 Fox Sports Florida (No. Florida feed) (Sports Regional)

51 1122 Hallmark Channel

52 1270 Oprah Winfrey Network

53 1295 Style

55 1359 Lifetime Movie Network

56 1267 The Travel Channel

57 1295 Bravo

58 1154 The Golf Channel

59 1252 Food Network

60 1291 truTV

61 1250 Home & Garden Television

62 902 WTMO-CA 31 (TELE Low Power)

63 918 WAPA America

64 1271 Oxygen

65 1293 E! Entertainment Television

66 1292 Comedy Central

67 1234 BET

68 1285 Spike TV

69 1286 Syfy

70 1283 FX

71 1314 Country Music Television

72 1306 VH1

73 1301 MTV - Music Television

95 1917 Galavision Cable Network

97 1226 CSPAN

144 1230 NASA TV



Note to BH. Please show the HD channel number on the banner, when I tune to one of these channels in SD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter: I hope so. I cannot stand New England. Even though it will be different, it's nice that the Magic are going to start preseason soon.


George: That is nice and one day BHN will carry HD shopping channels so you do not have to exclude them although I know nobody who watches them.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando Magic 8 ball says ShopNBC HD, HSN HD, QVC HD is in your future










from the indy star


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORK CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with BBC America, Cooking Channel, Current TV, DIY, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Game Show Network (GSN), GolTV, Great American County (GAC), MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. As of November 1, 2012 Fox Business Channel will be made available to Standard Service subscribers in a digital format and Fox Movie Channel will be made available to Digital Service subscribers. Bright House Networks has launched a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. Beginning on or after November 1, 2012, the following channels will be launched on the SDV system: Retirement Digital VarietyChannel 168 Living TV GEM Digital VarietyChannel 84 Liquidation Digital VarietyChannel 85 Channel Shop Zeal 1Digital VarietyChannel 86 Shop Zeal 2Digital VarietyChannel 87 Shop Zeal 3Digital VarietyChannel 88 Shop Zeal 4Digital VarietyChannel 89 Shop Zeal 5Digital VarietyChannel 90 Shop Zeal 6Digital VarietyChannel 91 Shop Zeal 7Digital VarietyChannel 92 HSN HDBasic HDChannel 842 QVC HDBasic HDChannel 841 Shop NBC HDBasic HDChannel 843 As of September 23, 2012, the following channels were launched on the SDV system: NFL Network Channel 175 & NFL Network HD Channel 875; NFL Network Sports Pass Channel 429; Redzone Sports Pass Channel 448 & Redzone HD Sports Pass Channel 868 As of September 21, 2012, the following channels were launched on the SDV system: ESPN College Sports 1Sports PassChannel 417 ESPN College Sports 2Sports PassChannel 418 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 9/28/12 - 5994264) - 09/28


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I bet those will all be in our notice that we will get here in about 2 hours.


It seems like Indiana is adding a bunch of SD shopping channels and Retirement Living too. I wonder why Jewelry TV HD (Indy has the SD version) was not announced. There was no mention of the national versions of those TWC SportsNets either.


It does not surprise me they are finally adding HD versions of Shopping Channels right after the addition of NFL Network. My thought has always been how pissed people will be if they added those without NFL Network and felt it would be best to sweep them in right after it ever got added. After all, that would be my strategy if I ran Bright House.


Too bad, it does not look like Sundance HD is coming.










HD is HD though.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15510#post_22442188
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I bet those will all be in our notice that will get here in about 2 hours.
> 
> It seems like Indiana is adding a bunch of SD shopping channels and Retirement Living too. I wonder if Jewelry TV HD will also be added? There was no mention of the national versions of those TWC SportsNets though.
> 
> It does not surprise me they are finally adding HD versions of Shopping Channels right after the addition of NFL Network. My thought has always been how pissed people will be if they added those without NFL Network and felt it would be best to sweep them in right after it ever got added. After all, that would be my strategy if I ran Bright House.
> 
> Too bad, it does not look like Sundance HD is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD is HD though.



I think TWC has something planned for the TWC system near me that is 750MHz with SDV as they have added NFL Network HD to channel 813 instead of 812. I am wondering if 812 is going to be something else hmm! TWC put NFL Network HD on 812 on my system which is 860MHz so maybe just maybe TWC is fixing to add some of these to the system near me:


Hub HD

E! HD

Style HD

Fox Business HD

IFC HD

Oxygen HD

Bloomberg HD

Fox Deportes HD

GAME2 HD

MoreMAX HD

ThrillerMAX HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD

TMC Xtra HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


i'd be shocked if E! HD is not your next non-sports addition. I hate the channel but it is big now. Those month to month agreements that they were on with style months ago are probably the reason you do not have it yet.


Hopefully, you will get a nice end of the year update. You definitely deserve it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15510#post_22442201
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> i'd be shocked if E! HD is not your next non-sports addition. I hate the channel but it is big now. Those month to month agreements that they were on with style months ago are probably the reason you do not have it yet.
> 
> Hopefully, you will get a nice end of the year update. You definitely deserve it.



I already have E! HD. Just the TWC system in Greenville Texas that mirrors our HD lineup closely does not. I am just wondering if they are getting an HD add in November and channel 812 is already reserved on that system because it is odd that my system got the NFL Network HD on 812 and NFL Red Zone HD on channel 813 while Greenville Texas got NFL Network HD on channel 813 which makes me wonder are they getting an HD rush in november? hmm?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Got ya. I should have the notice within the next hour.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15510#post_22442220
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Got ya. I should have the notice within the next hour.



do you think TWC could be up to something with that channel 813 thingy?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It looks like it.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando have you gotten the notice yet?


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We have a Legal Notice and it's identical to what Kevin found on IndyStar.com. A Shopping Channel bonanza.

*On or after November 1, 2012*


Retirement Living TV Channel 203

GEM Channel 215

Liquidation Channel Channel 216

Shop Zeal 1 Channel 217

Shop Zeal 2 Channel 218

Shop Zeal 3 Channel 219

Shop Zeal 4 Channel 220

Shop Zeal 5 Channel 221

Shop Zeal 6 Channel 222

Shop Zeal 7 Channel 223

HSN HD Channel 1325

QVC HD Channel 1326

Shop NBC HD Channel 1327

*On November 1, 2012*


Fox Business will be available to Standard Service subscribers and Fox Movie Channel will be made to Digital Service subscribers.


They also mention that..........


The NFL Network/RedZone SD/HD additions to the SDV system on September 23 and the additions of ESPN College Sports 1 and 2 to the Sports Pass on September 8.


There were NO changes to the month to month agreements.


----------



## HDOrlando

*New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities (Updated 5-10-2014)*

*243* Current HD Channels
*21* On Demand Channels With HD


*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*


1000 Video On Demand

1011/1918 WTMO (Telemundo) HD

1013/1213 News 13 HD

1015 WGN America HD

1016 WOPX (ION) HD

1018/1901 WVEN (Univision) HD

1020 WESH (NBC) HD

1024 WUCF HD (PBS)

1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD

1035 WOFL (Fox) HD

1045 WTGL Good Life HD

1050 WDSC (DSC)HD

1060 WKMG (CBS) HD

1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD

1068 WEFS HD

1080 WKCF (The CW) HD

1090 WFTV (ABC) HD

1102 Nickelodeon HD

1105 Disney Channel HD

1106 Disney Jr. HD

1107 Disney XD HD

1108 The Hub HD

1109 Sprout HD

1110 Nick Jr. HD

1111 Nicktoons HD

1115 Kids On Demand

1118 BYU TV HD

1119 Inspiration HD

1120 Family Net HD

1121 ABC Family HD

1122 Hallmark Channel HD

1123/1480 HD Movies On Demand

1127 ESPN HD

1128 ESPN2 HD

1129 ESPN News HD

1131 ESPN U HD

1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD

1134 TWC SportsNet National HD (Sports Pass)

1136 Fox Sports 2 HD (Sports Pass)

1137 CBS Sports Network HD

1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pass)

1139 Sports Pass HD OD (Sports Pass)

1140 NBA TV HD

1141 MLB Network HD

1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pass)

1143 MLB Strike Zone HD (Sports Pass)

1144 Pac 12 National HD (Sports Pass)

1145 NFL Network HD

1146 NFL RedZone HD (Sports Pass)

1147 Bright House Sports Network HD

1148 Sun Sports HD

1149 FOX Sports Florida HD

1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pass)

1152 NBC Sports Network HD

1153 Fox Sports 1 HD

1154 Golf Channel HD

1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pass)

1158 World Fishing Network HD (Sports Pass)

1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pass)

1161/1916 Gol TV HD (Sports Pass)

1162 NESN HD (Sports Pass)

1163 beIN Sport HD (Sports Pass)

1164 NBC Universal Sports HD (Sports Pass)

1165 Willow Cricket HD (Sports Pass)

1166/1914 Univision Deportes HD

1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pass)

1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pass)

1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pass)

1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pass)

1179 TWC SportsNet LA HD (Sports Pass)

1185 Sports & Fitness On Demand

1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports Pass and HD Pak)

1192 BTN Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pass)

1193 BTN Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pass)

1194 BTN Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pass)

1195 BTN Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pass)

1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pass)

1197 BHSN Xtra HD

1209 Bay News 9 HD

1210 New York 1 HD

1211/1900 InfoMas HD

1214 FOX News Channel HD

1215 CNN HD

1216 HLN HD

1218 MSNBC HD

1219 CNBC HD

1220 FOX Business News HD

1221 Bloomberg HD

1222 BBC World News HD

1223 Al-Jazeera America HD

1225 The Weather Channel HD

1226 C-SPAN HD

1227 C-SPAN2 HD

1228 C-SPAN3 HD

1229 Pentagon Channel HD

1230 NASA HD

1233 TV One HD

1234 BET HD

1235 Velocity HD

1236 TBS HD

1237 TNT HD

1238 USA Network HD

1239 A&E HD

1240 Bio HD

1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD

1242 History Channel HD

1243 H2 HD

1244 American Heroes Channel HD

1246 Investigation Discovery HD

1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD

1250 HGTV HD

1252 Food Network HD

1253 The Cooking Channel HD

1254 DIY HD

1255 TLC HD

1256 Discovery Channel HD

1259 Animal Planet HD

1260 National Geographic Channel HD

1262 Nat Geo WILD HD

1264 Destination America HD

1265 Science Channel HD

1267 Travel Channel HD

1268 GAC HD

1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD

1271 Oxygen HD

1272 WE tv HD

1273 Lifetime HD

1277 Ovation HD

1278 BBC America HD

1280 GSN HD

1281 TV Land HD

1282 Cartoon Network HD

1283 FX HD

1285 Spike HD

1286 Syfy HD

1287 FXX HD

1291 Tru TV HD

1292 Comedy Central HD

1293 E! HD

1294 Esquire HD

1295 Bravo HD

1296 TV Guide Network HD

1300 Palladia HD

1301 MTV HD

1302 MTV2 HD

1306 VH1 HD

1311 FUSE HD

1314 CMT HD

1316 Blue Highways TV HD

1317 Uplifting Entertainment HD

1319 Entertainment On Demand

1320 Lifestyle On Demand

1321 Nature & Knowledge On Demand

1322 Cutting edge On Demand

1323 Music On Demand

1325 HSN HD

1326 QVC HD

1327 ShopHQ HD

1328 Jewelry TV HD

1329 QVC Plus HD

1340 EWTN HD

1354 Reelz HD

1355 AMC HD

1356 Sundance HD

1357 TCM HD

1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD

1364 EPIX HD

1365 EPIX2 HD

1366 EPIX 3 HD

1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)

1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)

1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)

1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand

1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)

1379 Encore Classic HD (Movie Pass

1381 Encore Suspense HD (Movie Pass)

1382 Encore Action HD (Movie Pass)

1383 Encore Black HD (Movie Pass)

1384 IFC HD

1386 Retro Plex HD (Movie Pass)

1387 Indie Plex HD (Movie Pass)

1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)

1389 Fox Movie Channel HD

1391 Movie Plex HD (Movie Pass)

1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass)

1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Movie Pass)

1395 Encore On Demand (Movie Pass)

1396 MoviePlex On Demand

1400 HBO HD On Demand

1401/243 HBO East HD

1402 HBO 2 East HD

1403 HBO Signature East HD

1404 HBO Family East HD

1405 HBO Comedy East HD

1406 HBO Zone East HD

1407/1895 HBO Latino East HD

1408 HBO West HD

1420 Cinemax HD On Demand

1421 Cinemax East HD

1422 MoreMAX East HD

1423 ActionMAX East HD

1424 ThrillerMax East HD

1425 MovieMAX East HD

1426/1946 MAX Latino East HD

1427 5StarMAX East HD

1428 OuterMAX East HD

1440 Showtime HD On Demand

1441/259 Showtime East HD

1442 Showtime Too East HD

1443 Showtime Showcase East HD

1444 Showtime Women East HD

1445 Showtime Beyond East HD

1446 Showtime Next East HD

1447 Showtime Extreme East HD

1449 Showtime West HD

1450 Showtime Too West HD

1461 The Movie Channel East HD

1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD

1463 The Movie Channel West HD

1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

1466 Starz HD

1467 Starz Edge East HD

1469 Starz in Black East HD

1470 Starz Family East HD

1471 Starz Cinema East HD

1472 Starz Comedy East HD

1506 Primetime on Demand HD

1691 Adult HD on Demand

1692 Hustler HD

1693 Playboy HD

1801 Team HD (NBA League pass and MLS Direct Kick )

1802 Team 2 HD

1803 Team 3 HD

1804 Team 4 HD

1805 Team 5 HD

1806 Team 6 HD

1807 Team 7 HD

1808 Team 8 HD

1809 Team 9 HD

1810 Game 1 HD (MLB Extra innings and NHL Center Ice)

1811 Game 2 HD

1812 Game 3 HD

1813 Game 4 HD

1814 Game 5 HD

1815 Game 6 HD

1816 Game 7 HD

1817 Game 8 HD

1818 Game 9 HD

1831 Premier League Extra 1 HD

1832 Premier League Extra 2 HD

1833 Premier League Extra 3 HD

1834 Premier League Extra 4 HD

1835 Premier League Extra 5 HD

1850 HD PPV Events On Demand

1903 WOTF UniMas HD

1913 TWC Deportes National HD (Nuestros Canales)

1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros Canales)

1917 Galavision HD

1919 beIN Sport espanol HD (Nuestros Canales)

1920 EWTN Espanol HD (Nuestros Canales)

1940 Univision EL Ray HD

1991 TV Japan HD (International Premium Channel)


*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" which I can no longer do on my box and Not In Count)*


1174 FS Ohio HD Announced for September 30, 2010 but never materalized

1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.

*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*


Basic and Digital Basic Networks


NuvoTV HD

RFD-TV HD


Premium Networks


Cinemax West HD

Showtime Showcase West HD

Starz West HD


Note: I only list West Coast premiums if a system has both the East and West Coast versions.


Out of Market Regional Sports Networks


Fox Sports National HD RSN's (Arizona, Midwest, North, South, Southwest, West)

Pac 12 HD Regional Channels (Arizona, Bay Area, Los Angeles, Mountain, Oregon, Washington)

*Channels BHN Orlando Has In SD but available in HD*


Aspire TV HD (Announced for TWC NYC and NC but never materalized)

DayStar HD

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*


Basic and Digital Basic Networks


Africa Channel HD

Long Horn Network HD

NHK World HD

Pivot HD

Revolt HD

Univision Telenovelas HD (Announced for TWC Uma)


*BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*


Caracol TV

GolTV

Jewelry TV

NHL Center Ice/NHL Network

Outdoor Channel

Youtoo

Zap2it (Channel Guide for customers without a box)


*SD Channels That Bright House Has That Are Not Available In HD*


WAPA America

ESPN Classic

Discovery Fit & Health

CNBC World

CNN International

MTV Jams

TeenNick

Military History Channel

You Too TV

Cloo

Lifetime RealWoman

MTV Hits

Mun2

Word Network

Jewish Life TV

MTV Tr3s

VH1 Classic

Centric

Chiller

LOGO

Fox College Sports

Retirement Living TV

TVG Network

Gem TV

Shop Zeal 1-8

HSN2 (Announced but has not materlized)



*HD Channels That Neither Bright House or Time Warner Cable Have*


.TV Networks (Cars.TV HD, Comedy.TV, ES.TV, Justice Central HD, MyDestination.TV HD, Pets.TV HD, Recipe.TV HD)

AWN HD

AXS.TV HD/HDNet Movies

CatholicTV HD

eScapes Network HD

Fashion TV HD

Funimation HD

Havoc TV HD

HRTV HD (TBD)

Music Choice HD

Music Play HD

PixL HD

Pursuit Channel HD

SEC Network HD (August 2014)

Shorts HD

Sony Movie Channel HD

TBN HD

TCT Network HD

TeenNick HD (rumored to be on a Satelite)

The Blaze TV HD

Veria Living HD

Zee TV HD


Disputed


Centric HD

Logo HD


Note: Dish Network might be re-transmitting these themselves or lying about them.

*Rumored To Be Launching*


BBN HD

BE Network HD

BTNC HD

Centric HD

Chiller HD

Cloo HD

FLIX HD

Fox College Sports HD

HBCU HD

ION Life HD

Legacy.TV HD

Qubo HD

RLTV HD

Showtime Family Zone HD

TVG Network HD


----------



## HDOrlando

It was nice to get an HD notice even if it was just shopping channels. As I stated above, I am not surprised these came right after the addition of NFL Network. Not only will not be grumbling but these new channels outside of Retirement Living will pay BHN to be on the system which could prevent some fee increases.


Yesterday, George posted a list of channels on standard service and now Bright House will have all of the available channels on this package in HD with today's announced additions. I do not count TBN because it seems to be a local OTA issue.


I am surprised we are not getting the national version of those new TWC Laker channels. It would have been a cruel joke to get them after the Dwight Howard deal but it did seem TWC was putting them on all TWC systems and would probably get them on our Sports Pass too so TWC can make up a little of the money they paid for The Lakers' rights. It would not surprise me if we got them on Monday and got a BTW we added these October 1 in our notice at the end of October.


Hopefully, we will get another HD notice next month with Sundance HD in it. Even if we only get the three HD shopping channels in the 4th quarter, at least we got HD for the quarter, got 3 of the 4 (No Jewelry TV HD) available HD Shopping Channels are out of the way and we finally have NFL Network.


----------



## VGPOP

My father in law will be happy. He's obsessed with Shop NBC and those shopping channels. Invicta watches, etc.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15480#post_22437538
> 
> 
> Thanks Kevin,
> 
> I'll see if my 8642 is performing faster. I'll also record tomorrow night's NFL game and at around the 90 minute point I'll check to see if I can easily fast forward the ongoing recording from the beginning. Sometimes the FF works OK in this situation, but most of the time it's a total pain. (re: post #14828)


I checked out my 8642 more closely during last night's NFL game, and I agree w/ Kevin: it does seem to work/respond faster, and I'm happy to report that I was able to easily advance and reverse the game playback at every speed while the game was being recorded; very pleased. Thanks BHN.


----------



## samsterdog

Has anyone else noticed that in the last couple of days, on the internet, the Google News default location has been changed from Orlando to Tampa Bay. Is this a temporary thing?


----------



## Nayan

More shopping! That's okay, I watch them sometimes too. Thank you for posting that HD


----------



## mgsports

Comcast/[email protected] U-Verse has most of those SD Channels you mentioned here and Comcast is also in California but no deal yet for Lakers Network. Also don't forget Digital Sub Channels to will be added to.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Those are not revelant in this thread.


Subchannels will come based on what the local stations do. BHN usually re-trans them.


----------



## sofast1

St. Pete got the new guide email yesterday;


Hello Friend,

We’re making changes to the on-screen guide that will make it more attractive, more user-friendly, and more convenient for you to find the shows you’re looking for.


Here’s a glance at what you can expect with the new Guide:

A sleek, new look! The new Guide will have a sharp black background, making show titles and categories easier to read.

“Access Menu” will become “Main Menu” and will feature new categories to help you in your search:

o Live TV

o DVR

o On Demand

o Settings

“Find Shows” will become “Search”

“Show List” will become “DVR”

Please note: For the first 24 hours after your guide is upgraded, you may notice an error message in the corner of your Guide display. This is only temporary and will be corrected within 48 hours. It does not affect the operation of the guide or the remote.


Learn more about how to use your Guide.





Serviceable areas only. Some restrictions may apply. Not all services available in all areas.


Parts of this message may contain promotional information about Bright House Networks. If you do not wish to receive any further emails from Bright House Networks, you can safely unsubscribe here.


Bright House DNE, 526 S. Main Street Suite 705, Akron, Ohio 44311


----------



## George903

I'm not having much luck with the new software. (The previous software was almost problem free by contrast). My SMT-H3272 was recording two programs last night. I tried to rewind the one I was watching, and everything including the picture on screen, and the front panel clock froze (at 9.27pm) and the box was unresponsive to button pushes. I left everything alone in the hopes that the recordings were still taking place. No such luck. Just before midnight the box was still frozen at 9.27pm. After a power cycle, I saw that neither recording was captured. The log says "Settop was unable to record this program (20)" for one of the programs and there is no entry for the other.

I will contact BHNexpert to make an official report if any of the problems repeat..


----------



## mgsports

At the moment Bounce TV and Mundofox coming soon and we don't know where on BHN and so on yet. Somebody can switch Cable Systems here to get those Channels that BHN doesn't have yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

sofast1: I like the new guide. Hopefully, you will like it too as others do not.


mgsports: Where? Please provide details.


----------



## Nayan

I just read that Time Warner is launching the new RSN's Monday:

http://www.rr.com/news/topic/article/rr/55254887/75719584/Time_Warner_flips_switch_on_new_Lakers_channels


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


They definitely are.


Again, I am surprised we are not getting the National versions like TWC affiliates are getting. It's possible they launch out of the blue here.


On an unrelated note, can you believe BHN Bakersfield does not have HSN or WGN America at all?


----------



## Nayan

I noticed there's a few places where TWC/BH customers are missing some major channels. I am so glad we aren't located in any of those areas! I'm thinking the new sports channels just might launch here so I'll keep an eye on the guide tomorrow and see if they pop up.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22449195
> 
> 
> I noticed there's a few places where TWC/BH customers are missing some major channels. I am so glad we aren't located in any of those areas! I'm thinking the new sports channels just might launch here so I'll keep an eye on the guide tomorrow and see if they pop up.



TWC sportsnet is already available on the TWCTV app so I would try the app to see if you have it too! Ihave listed as "TWC Sportsnet 2" with no channel logo on the app guide which is what I am guessing they are calling the national version of the channel.

*Also big news:


These are on the TWCTV app:


NFL Network HD

NFL Redzone HD*


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: We definitely are lucky. The things we do not have on the list are not common. Nuvo TV HD, RFD-TV HD, both of those west coast HD Showtimes (They have the East versions too so they count), Starz West HD (They have both East and West) and the Pac 12 HD Regional Channels are only on Bakersfield.


Some BHN systems have Cinemax West HD and the only reason we do not have Indieplex HD and Retroplex HD is because BHN Orlando did not drop MoviePlex for it a few years ago. Once the new Starz deal is done, this hole will be pluged within a few months.


After that, we just have some different Fox Sports RSN's as all BHN systems outside The Panhandle do.


Please post if those TWC RSN's pop up.


Kevin: Great finds as always. Your always on top of things and love that.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22450585
> 
> 
> Nayan: We definitely are lucky. The things we do not have on the list are not common. Nuvo TV HD, RFD-TV HD, both of those west coast HD Showtimes (They have the East versions too so they count), Starz West HD (They have both East and West) and the Pac 12 HD Regional Channels are only on Bakersfield.
> 
> Some BHN systems have Cinemax West HD and the only reason we do not have Indieplex HD and Retroplex HD is because BHN Orlando did not drop MoviePlex for it a few years ago. Once the new Starz deal is done, this hole will be pluged within a few months.
> 
> After that, we just have some different Fox Sports RSN's as all BHN systems outside The Panhandle do.
> 
> Please post if those TWC RSN's pop up.
> 
> Kevin: Great finds as always. Your always on top of things and love that.



had to go buy the paper today







seems that the TWC notice was not posted on my local newspaper's website right dang it.


The notice basically had:


Move: Fox Movie Channel from Digital Extra channel 252 to Digital basic channel 252 (Dallas) (which means the Dallas Channel lineup)


The rest of the notice is the same as before.


So I am betting the second run of the legal notices this month will mention NFL Network and NFL Redzone.


I am also betting there might be an HD announcement for the outlying area here on TWC come october 15. unless they were only using channel 813 for NFL Network just to have an open HD slot on 812 for when they do add another round of HD channels. Well they at least have 100 HD channels in the outlying area but the biggest bummer is 14 of those are locals.


----------



## PeterLewis

On the tv guide(select guide area) we need to get Primetime Hours added....For instance its 8am and I want to check whats on tonight I had to scroll a bunch of hours just to get to 8pm.


So on the guide we select primetime once and " Bam " its 8pm or 7pm which ever is more convenient...both Uverse and D* have this implemented in their guide and I found it a useful tool when I had their services.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22450183
> 
> 
> TWC sportsnet is already available on the TWCTV app so I would try the app to see if you have it too! Ihave listed as "TWC Sportsnet 2" with no channel logo on the app guide which is what I am guessing they are calling the national version of the channel.
> *Also big news:
> 
> These are on the TWCTV app:
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> NFL Redzone HD*



Yep, I thought TWC would insist on (and get) the "value add" piece of the NFL deal. I'm sure the NFL resisted this-- as they were no doubt looking to cut an exclusive deal for this with one or the other carrier. Good job, Melinda (Witmer)!!


Is Red Zone awesome, or what?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22450768
> 
> 
> Yep, I thought TWC would insist on (and get) the "value add" piece of the NFL deal. I'm sure the NFL resisted this-- as they were no doubt looking to cut an exclusive deal for this with one or the other carrier. Good job, Melinda (Witmer)!!
> 
> Is Red Zone awesome, or what?



yeah another thing I got TWC Sportsnet and TWC Deportes this morning and channel numbers are different than advertised in the legal notices for my area:


146 TWC Sportsnet SD

147 TWC Sportsnet HD

338 TWC Deportes SD (better fit as it is now in the same area as the rest of the spanish SD channels)

723 TWC Deportes HD


seems TWC Dallas might be launching Shop Zeal6 (channel 148) and Shop Zeal7 (channel 148) too soon because the shopping channels are in the 150-173 range here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Sucks you had to buy the paper. Hopefully you'll get that notice mid-month. Really hoping you get your big update and that Starz deal finally gets done.


Peter: That would be nice but I'm used to just scrolling.


Toad: It definitely is and hopefully we will see HD OD content soon.


Kevin: What's on those channels and how much Laker Coverage is there?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22453767
> 
> 
> Kevin: Sucks you had to buy the paper. Hopefully you'll get that notice mid-month. Really hoping you get your big update and that Starz deal finally gets done.
> 
> Peter: That would be nice but I'm used to just scrolling.
> 
> Toad: It definitely is and hopefully we will see HD OD content soon.
> 
> Kevin: What's on those channels and how much Laker Coverage is there?



so far a lot of Sports programs about the Lakers and Galaxy. Also it seems TWC is squeezing the 16:9 frame ratio for the HD channel into a 4:3 screen so basically it looks like someone pushed the sides of video closer on the SD channels which is a poor implementation of how to do SD channels off of 16:9 feeds. They should be doing them like everyother provider does 16:9 within a 4:3 frame or just 4:3 safe the logos and cut the picture into 4:3 and chop off the sides instead of squeezing the channels







.


I happen to have a package that includes all of the digital tiers besides the premiums so I get TWC Deportes!


The cool thing is it seems that TWC put TWC deportes in the spanish tier which means they are not charging a large amount to subscribers of the spanish tier or sports pass out side of the TWC Sportsnet markets. I am guessing maybe 5-10 cents a channel?


Also TWC Sportsnet had/has issues with the HD channel and it is coming that way from LA as people were complaining about it in LA about how it was tiling and freezing.


Also got the paper at a 7 eleven  which is a locally based here dallas got one by you?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I've heard the bad reviews of the TWC channels. Having them on all TWC systems will get them some extra revenue but at a discounted rate for those systems. I still think BHN will pick up these channels eventually.


Yes, we do have 7-11 and love my Slurpees.


----------



## WackyPacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22453788
> 
> 
> so far a lot of Sports programs about the Lakers and Galaxy.



I saw the SportsNet program schedule on Zap2it. Not much on it at all. And the few programs they did have are scheduled to be repeated a million times. It obviously is worse for those people outside of Laker territory as there will be no games shown. You only get to see the pregame/postgame/analysis shows and the classic games they chop up into 2 hour blocks.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WackyPacks*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22453843
> 
> 
> I saw the SportsNet program schedule on Zap2it. Not much on it at all. And the few programs they did have are scheduled to be repeated a million times. It obviously is worse for those people outside of Laker territory as there will be no games shown. You only get to see the pregame/postgame/analysis shows and the classic games they chop up into 2 hour blocks.



Today (Tuesday is when real programming starts) They have a ton of shows to be shown once the hoopla launch show is finished its run. I noticed that they are showing more shows starting tonight and that TWC Deportes has a totally different lineup than TWC Sportsnet which is probably part of the reason they put it in the Spanish package in systems with SDV and a spanish package.


----------



## sofast1

St. Pete now has the new guide. Whoopee! Except for the guide filter,still stone age tech.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'll never watch anything on TWC SportsNet when we eventually get it.


I do like the new guide though although I want those Fox Sports logos changed.


The fact that we have NFL Network has set in.


Now, there really is not as much to talk about besides the guide and On Demand stuff.


It seems were waiting for that Starz deal to get done and some are hoping beIN Sport gets done. The other two big fish AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and EPIX are probably longshots.


After that, it's waiting for BHN to add Sundance in HD and waiting for other cable networks to go HD (Chiller, Military, etc.)


May some more stuff happen.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast Sportsnet Houston and so on to.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15420#post_22428506
> 
> 
> Changing the subject from football for a moment, several of my series recordings are not operating correctly since the software update. Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> Doctor Who on Saturday failed to record due to "unknown error". On Sunday, NBC News did not attempt to record, and the ABC news series recording captured the part of the Emmys which were listed in that time slot.
> 
> I have a Samsung DVR.



You have the dark (new) guide or the old guide still?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15390#post_22425811
> 
> 
> And once again I'd like to say a big thank you to all those who called/wrote/badgered/pleaded and otherwise helped make this happen. And a big thank you to Gary (since he is part of Brighthouse!) and everyone on all sides for getting a deal done. This is a fantastic day to be a Brighthouse customer!



Thank you all for sticking with us all this time


----------



## raymac

Would like a 16x9 full screen guide on my 8300HD.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22458714
> 
> 
> Would like a 16x9 full screen guide on my 8300HD.



Me too!


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: How is CSN Houston even relevant in that equation?


----------



## dishrich

As relevant as about 90% of his other "postings" that nobody understands (either)...


----------



## George903




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22458615
> 
> 
> You have the dark (new) guide or the old guide still?


The dark guide, which arrived just a few days previously.


----------



## mgsports

Other BHN'S could be adding that channel and so could Time Warner in Dallas.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


They do not but it's not in the class of those that I listed above.


I know you want to chat here in this thread but you make a lot of posts that are not relevant to our discussions like stuff about Comcast. It derails discussion here and I'm not the only one who would like you to stay on topic and make relevant posts.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Navigator oddities abound tonight with my 8742.


Just turned it on and everything was black. "Fringe" is in my DVR list, but doesn't show as an active recording but when selected it says it's recording and pressing play doesn't start at the beginning but goes to the current time. "Grimm" is still in my scheduled list yet it also says it's recording even though it doesn't appear at all in my DVR list. I presume I was seeing black at first because both tuners were in use, but why wasn't it showing what was being recorded and why are my recording indicators not present or even in the list correctly. Odd Odd Odd. Let's hope they both don't disappear at the end. Since Grimm wasn't even in my DVR list at all yet, I'm starting with that one. I feel a restart in my future.


later....


So now after the shows have completed, Grimm now shows in my DVR list. Curiously, the red record light is still on when nothing is recording now. This may have been triggered by a half hour show just before Fringe and Grimm that was recording a timeslot where the show was no longer schedule due to a later guide revision. Perhaps that confused things too much and is why we need the feature where the scheduled recordings get reprocessed after guide updates to remove items no longer airing.


even later...


After finishing Grimm likely due to tuner buffer, Selecting play on Fringe and Grimm from the DVR list immediately would go back to live tv and the recordings disappeared after rebooting. So nothing was actually recording tonight. WTF?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I do not have a DVR yet but my guide was acting up tonight.


My timer was frozen and it was harder to move from channels. A reboot fixed it though.


Sucks nothing recorded for you but at least that stuff is available On Demand.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I apparently missed some earlier stuff as well that didn't show up anywhere in the listings but the are marked for later recordings. I only missed Fringe (which is downloading now) or like you said can be grabbed on On Demand in a day or 2.


Clearly something weird was up.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


What DVR do you have as I am thinking about getting one myself.?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Cisco 8742 which other than Friday's craziness is usually pretty good. Most of the issues seem to be with existing bugs in the Navigator software. My friend with an old 8300HD has similar issues except his will actually record black even though he can tune to and see the channels while they're "recording". TWC/BHN screwed the pooch ever since they started programming their software in-house years ago. The latest version apparently has a new programming team, but is still in-house and they have a lot more to fix. You pretty much have to babysit your series recordings to manually resolve conflicts because it's unreliable on it's own to take care of it. The other night I caught 3 recordings all set to happen at 8:00 pm and it didn't indicate a conflict. It's that kind of poor programming that causes nothing to record because it's not seeing the conflict and gets confused. So, I usually manually clear one of them ahead of time. Most of the time this doesn't happen but it happens enough to require manually keeping an eye on things. I may have caught whatever my Friday issue was ahead of time if I wasn't busy that day. Who knows?


You can read up on Navigator specific issues at:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/723830


----------



## the64gto

Is there a current list/link of the DRV's that BHN is using now. My very old 8300HD just does not have enough space on the hard drive.


----------



## the64gto

I have an Cisco 8640 that did/does some strange things. Last week, the wife wanted to record the series of a new program just starting. She accidentally pushed record now instead of record series with options. I canceled the recording, red indicator on the guide disappeared and I started the whole programming over. I got a message back that said I could not longer record this show??? (words to that effect). WT.. Tried it two more times, same problem. Did a hard reboot, looked at the guide, it was now red again?? canceled it tried to do the series w/options, same message. Will wait until next week and try again. I suspect that the DVR did not do its housekeeping correctly, delete the initial recording request even though the red guide indicator changed back to normal??? None of this is showing in what is recording now, or scheduled. Some series with record a new show 2-3 weeks in a row, and then skip the next new version. Nothing in the series manager.


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22470183
> 
> 
> What DVR do you have as I am thinking about getting one myself.?



Here is my list of known issues with the 8742, even after the recent upgrade.


> Quote:
> 1) The DVR doesn’t resolve its own recording conflicts, even when some shows are rebroadcast later in the week
> 
> 2) While a recording is in progress, the info button in the guide list no longer shows the time the recording will end. It shows the current time, so you have no idea if you are in the middle of a 30 minute recording or a 2 hour recording.
> *3) The recording log is complete chaos. It seems to be in a random order. It doesn’t appear to be sorted alphabetically or chronologically.*
> 
> 4) The recording log doesn’t support the “info” button so there is no way to get any details (like episode title or description).



A friend of mine with an 8300 reports that after the recent upgrade

1) The recording log is no longer in any useful order. It used to be in the proper chronological order.

2) He has had programs fail to record with an error similar to "set top failed to record because the set top wasn't powered on", yet the DVR was on and he was actually watching part of the program that failed to record.


----------



## heyitsme

I have a Samsung box (I forget which model right now) and we've been having a new problem since the upgrade where recordings will act normal but when we go to play them they are blank and just bring up the start over or delete menu. Funny thing is if we catch it fast enough we can go to live TV and just rewind and see the program just fine.


Being able to filter by favorites is soooo nice though.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

BHN DVRs:

http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/Converter-DVR-User-Manual-Guide-5962/ 


I don't think they list sizes. I know on the Cisco side, the only ones really larger than what you have are the 8640/42 with a 300GB drive (some can come with 150 GB which is similar to what you have) and the 8742 with a 500 GB drive.


----------



## HDOrlando

Do you guys tryt o record programs at the same time?


I simply want to record CW Shows in case a game is on at the same time.


These DVR sounds pretty complicated by what is being described.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

If you just manually set up recordings then you'll mostly be fine. It's the automated series recordings with conflict detection / resolution where much of the problems lie.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Got ya!


I have no more doubts and will get my DVR this week.


Thanks!


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15550_50#post_22471248
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung box (I forget which model right now) and we've been having a new problem since the upgrade where recordings will act normal but when we go to play them they are blank and just bring up the start over or delete menu. Funny thing is if we catch it fast enough we can go to live TV and just rewind and see the program just fine.
> 
> 
> .



I also have a Samsung (3272) and had a similar problem last night. Recording two shows at the same time, went to watch one of them about 75% into the hour and it would not play. After the recording time had finished the show apparently had not recorded. No problems with the second show recording at that time.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15570#post_22471369
> 
> 
> BHN DVRs:
> http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/Converter-DVR-User-Manual-Guide-5962/
> 
> I don't think they list sizes. I know on the Cisco side, the only ones really larger than what you have are the 8640/42 with a 300GB drive (some can come with 150 GB which is similar to what you have) and the 8742 with a 500 GB drive.



FWIW, my two Cisco 8642HDC boxes have 500GB drives.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15570#post_22475451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15570#post_22471369
> 
> 
> BHN DVRs:
> http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/Converter-DVR-User-Manual-Guide-5962/
> 
> I don't think they list sizes. I know on the Cisco side, the only ones really larger than what you have are the 8640/42 with a 300GB drive (some can come with 150 GB which is similar to what you have) and the 8742 with a 500 GB drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, my two Cisco 8642HDC boxes have 500GB drives.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I wasn't absolutely sure. Maybe it's just the 8640 that tops out at 300 while the 8642/8742 have the 500 GB drives.


----------



## cam94z28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhinodad*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15570#post_22474534
> 
> 
> I also have a Samsung (3272) and had a similar problem last night. Recording two shows at the same time, went to watch one of them about 75% into the hour and it would not play. After the recording time had finished the show apparently had not recorded. No problems with the second show recording at that time.


I have had my Samsung box randomly delete shows as well. Before the update it would also do weird things like sometimes display a black screen when trying to play a saved show. I could fix this by pressing rewind a few times, and the show would magically start. Recently, It's started doing what you suggested. Seemingly be recording a show, but when trying to play it back it displays a black screen, and no rewind/ff controls work. Eventually, or after rebooting the box, the show disappears. This tends to be more likely to happen if the drive is full or close to full. I make sure I go back and delete anything I know for sure I'm not going to watch a second time. Keeping it around 80% full seems to help.


----------



## heyitsme

Yep, this pretty much describes the issue. Two programs recording. Black screen on playback. Like you say it used to do it sometimes but now does it a lot more. Also, yes in the past it was related to the box being full. It's happening to me now at 60%. Last night I watched two broke girls (not a great show) live while it recorded. Wife went to play it from the list later and it wasn't recorded. No mention of it in the history (which is out of order as others have said).


----------



## k2rj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15570#post_22477308
> 
> 
> Yep, this pretty much describes the issue. Two programs recording. Black screen on playback. Like you say it used to do it sometimes but now does it a lot more. Also, yes in the past it was related to the box being full. It's happening to me now at 60%. Last night I watched two broke girls (not a great show) live while it recorded. Wife went to play it from the list later and it wasn't recorded. No mention of it in the history (which is out of order as others have said).


I had that happen on Sunday or Monday. I was watching a recorded show, it ended, I deleted it and got a blank screen. Tried to change channel with direct access (to one of the channels being recorded), but got the dialog requireing me to stop one of the recordings. The Guide menu worked, and I was able to use the guide to go to one of the channels being recorded. I could then restart the recording that was occuring on that channel. Trying to do it from the recordings menu just ended in a blank screen.


Also, when attempting to play back a recording, I will now often just get a black screen. If I press STOP, and then Start Again, the recording plays back fine. Must be some software bug with the Samsung.


----------



## Maya68

I am missing the endings of a few recordings again. All of them from the last week or so. Anybody else or is it just me again?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Check the dvr's time on the diagnostic screen where it shows seconds and compare it to an accurate clock (like a computer that is set with a time server).


Mine is within a second or 2 so it looks fine here. There's just some channels that do a sucky job of keeping their shows within their timeslots. They're still under the misguided idea that if they make a show run over time they have you locked in for the next show on their channel... which totally fails in the dvr world.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15570#post_22482746
> 
> 
> Check the dvr's time on the diagnostic screen where it shows seconds and compare it to an accurate clock (like a computer that is set with a time server).
> 
> Mine is within a second or 2 so it looks fine here. There's just some channels that do a sucky job of keeping their shows within their timeslots. They're still under the misguided idea that if they make a show run over time they have you locked in for the next show on their channel... which totally fails in the dvr world.



Its within 5 seconds... stupid networks!


----------



## HDOrlando

I just got my HD DVR and it is wonderful. It's the newest type they have.


The Cisco 8742HDC


This thing is fast, small and has blue lights.


I previously had an install on Thursday that went wrong (Not an MPEG4 Box, tech forgot to put box on account which meant I did not have add ons like in other rooms, it was big and slow)


Today they came out and it was for the better because I love my new box and have already started recording things.


In the end, go to the office and pick up The Cisco 8742HDC. It is well worth it.


----------



## kevin120

New Channels on TWC Legal Notices contracts expiring soon:


We TV SD/HD

IFC SD/HD

AMC SD/HD

Hallmark SD/HD

Hallmark Movie Channel SD/HD

Ovation SD/HD

Smithsonian Channel HD

E ! SD/HD

Style SD/HD

Lifetime SD/HD

Lifetime Movie Network SD/HD

Lifetime Real Women


These could be the straw that breaks the camels back on price increases with TWC as some of these channels have had disputes with other providers











But I honestly don't think TWC will let 10 HD channels be yanked like that.


Also it seems TWC redesigned their website and it is useless as it is harder to navigate and they took away our legal notices on their webpage!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That really sucks about the web notices going away.


As for the new channels...................


Ovation is already on them.


The AMC Networks Suite (AMC, WE TV, IFC) I guess was expiring soon. Since there is no HD add-on stuff unless Sundance becomes part of the deal, it should be the standard month to month deal. Ditto on Hallmark and Smithsonian.


E! and Style just came off like a year ago. Could be a misprint or maybe it was a short deal.


Lifetime just came off 18 months ago. That expired quickly. Nothing will effect us here unless Real Women goes in HD.


All of these will likely go like the others do: Clogging the notices.


----------



## mgsports

Orlando Sentinel would have them because KCSTAR does for TWCKC and lots changes coming up on that Lineup http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/ad/2046040#storylink=misearch like Fox Movie Channel and Fox Business Channel being added,Changes being Digital Only,moving around like QAM ones and so on.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Orlando Sentinel does not post them online.


----------



## Nayan

I would be nice if they put them online here but sadly they don't.


----------



## mgsports

If you sign up for Newsletter it will give you updates and so will your Bill.


----------



## VGPOP

What new feature does the new Cisco 8742 have from Cisco 8642?


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: They give you updates in the bill sometimes but we like to get everything and it as early as possible. In newsletters, they barely tell you any of the updates. We are about getting all info.


VGPOP: I'm not sure but it is very fast and smaller than the other DVR I had for a few days. When I punched in a channel, it took a few secs for the numbers to load. I never checked what box it was but it sucked.


I am very happy to have The Cisco 8742.


----------



## heyitsme

I assume the 8742 has the updated guide? Thinking about trying it out. Also, that front clock looks like it could be ridiculously bright.


----------



## HDOrlando

heyitsme,


It's very bright and they do have the updated guide.


The Brightness is very noticeable when I'm in bed but I am always looking the other way so it's not a problem.


----------



## kevin120

beIN Sport is a done deal!










LEGAL NOTICE Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future: Current TV, BBC America, BBC America HD, Cooking Channel, Cooking Channel HD, DIY, DIY HD, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Food Network HD, GOLTV, GOLTV HD, GSN, Great American Country, Hallmark, Hallmark HD, Hallmark Movie Channel, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, IFC, IFC HD, IndiePlex, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Music Choice, NHL, NHL HD, NHL Center Ice, NHL Center Ice HD, RetroPlex, Smithsonian OD, Smithsonian HD, Sprout, Starz!, Starz! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz In Black, Starz Kids & Family, Starz Kids & Family HD, Style, Style HD, YouTooTV, WE, WE HD. In addition, from time to time, we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: On or about October 30, 2012 the following channels will be added to Erie, Genesee/Wyoming and Orleans/Niagara CLU's to BST in Digital Format: WBBZ SD Ch 71 and WBBZ HD ch 1014 On or about October 31, the following channel will move from Digital Basic Tier to Standard in Digital Format: Fox Business Network SD Ch 119 and Fox Business Network HD Ch 1022. On about October 31, the following channel will move from Time Warner Cable Movie Pass to the Digital Basic Tier: Fox Movie Channel Ch 317 On or about October 31 the following PPV channel will be removed: Spice Xcess Ch 1622 On or about November 1 the following channels will be added to the Time Warner Cable Sports Tier: PAC - 12 Los Angeles SD Ch 250, HD Ch 1192, PAC - 12 Arizona SD Ch 251, HD Ch 1193, PAC - 12 Washington SD Ch 252, HD Ch 1194, PAC - 12 Oregon SD Ch 253, HD Ch 1195, PAC - 12 Mountain SD Ch 254, HD Ch 1196, PAC - 12 Bay Area SD Ch 255, HD Ch 1197, *beIN Sports SD Ch 258, beIN Sports HD Ch 1198*, NESN National SD Ch 259, NESN National HD Ch 1179, *World Fishing Network SD Ch 260 and World Fishing Network HD Ch 1180.* On or about November 1 the following channels will be added to the Espanol Tier: *beIN Sports Deportes SD Ch 1215, beIN Sports Deportes HD Ch 1098.* On or about November 28, the following channel will be added to the Digital Basic Tier: Retired Life TV Ch 271. Some of the new services listed above cannot be accessed by CableCard-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment. You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium channel is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge.


WFN and beIN sports announced for TWC systems.


I want to bet that my system gets beIN sport, bein sport espanol and WFN. My area already carriers Sportsman Channel HD which is a no show on most systems so that means that I am likely to get it since we have all of the hunting channels in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is great news. I'll never watch the channel but it knocks something major off the list for the system. More Starz/Encore/Plex HD channels, AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and EPIX are now the big three on the list.


One thing on the notice: I do not AMC anywhere. Maybe it is a typo but AMC is not on the deals? My only concern here is if this could possibly block Sundance HD but have seen other channels owned by the same company go HD while others were on month to months. This means it is still in play although beIN Sports probably will come in the next notice hurting Sundance HD's chances.


Regardless, that month to month list needs to be unclogged a bit.


----------



## kevin120





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15570#post_22500762
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> That is great news. I'll never watch the channel but it knocks something major off the list for the system. More Starz/Encore/Plex HD channels, AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and EPIX are now the big three on the list.
> 
> One thing on the notice: I do not AMC anywhere. Maybe it is a typo but AMC is not on the deals? My only concern here is if this could possibly block Sundance HD but have seen other channels owned by the same company go HD while others were on month to months. This means it is still in play although beIN Sports probably will come in the next notice hurting Sundance HD's chances.
> 
> Regardless, that month to month list needs to be unclogged a bit.



I am betting that you will see beIN sport:


beIN sport SD/HD

BeIN espanol SD/HD


on November 1st!


Both Channels are already testing south texas and could be testing my market as we speak but they are hidden.


So I am going to be getting beIN sport on November 1st.!


I am still waiting to hear if World Fishing Network is in Testing in South Texas.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I would not be surprised either of a next day launch after the likely October 31 notice.


We will get an idea next Thursday when The Michigan notice comes.


I'm wondering if we maybe get the TWC SportsNet National channels with it or the Pac 12 Regionals.


----------



## diesel32

That's great news about beIN.


Reminder to hoops fans - NBA pre-season games are now playing on the League pass channels


HDOrlando - you've probably noticed that, in the program guide, all the FSN's(except Prime Ticket) are now sporting the oval Foxsports logo - even SunSports has it


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32,


We should see the Michigan notice next Thursday via Yimitz. It should have beIN Sport in it and maybe other goodies. While I do not like that this probably lowers the chance for Sundance HD, getting beIN Sport knocks a major thing off the list leaving only more HD Starz/Encore/Plex, AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and EPIX.


I'm hoping The Magic preseason game not on local tv will be on this week. Regardless, I'm ready for the season.


I have definitely noticed the logos. BHN updated most of the logos but the one for Prime Ticket that is most outdated.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22512382
> 
> 
> diesel32,
> 
> We should see the Michigan notice next Thursday via Yimitz. It should have beIN Sport in it and maybe other goodies. While I do not like that this probably lowers the chance for Sundance HD, getting beIN Sport knocks a major thing off the list leaving only more HD Starz/Encore/Plex, AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and EPIX.
> 
> I'm hoping The Magic preseason game not on local tv will be on this week. Regardless, I'm ready for the season.
> 
> I have definitely noticed the logos. BHN updated most of the logos but the one for Prime Ticket that is most outdated.



HDOrlando I found something interesting for the TWC system in Telluride Colorado is that they have 15 Nodes! So they are upgraded to either 750MHz or 860MHz. Right now they are stuck at either 48 or 52HD channels depending if they have:


NFL Network HD

NFL Redzone HD

TWC Deportes HD

TWC Sportsnet HD


Also wonder if they will get beIN sport come November 1st. I am also betting that they will get World Fishing Network HD soon since TWC is give that channel launches.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I think all Sports Pass systems will get it in at least SD.


I'm expecting us to get it possibly on the 1st too given the demand.


We shall see but as always, more HD is always great.


----------



## mgsports

More Local Channels are great and competitors in the area doing changes to.


----------



## Nayan

I have to say I absolutely love the TV app! I just got a bunch of new channels added and I can watch all my premiums like HBO. The only thing I'd like to see added is ESPN. It has the news version but not the original one.


----------



## PeterLewis

@ Nayan


You can add the Watch ESPN app to your ipad/iphone and enter your My service account and get 4-5 different espn channels....


----------



## Nayan

Oh awesome! Thanks Peter I forgot all about that one








.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22513264
> 
> 
> @ Nayan
> 
> You can add the Watch ESPN app to your ipad/iphone and enter your My service account and get 4-5 different espn channels....



its also available for android phones.


----------



## HDOrlando

I looked at the available AP channels.


What's interesting is they have The Pac 12 Regional Channels in SD (These will eventually come) but also the Starz channels except the one we do not have at all in HD?


Nayan: When did the HD versions of those channels get added to the ap?


With beIN Sport pretty much a done deal, The Starz/Encore renewal is the next major shoe to drop and will always be looking for signs that it could be done. It would clear the way for not only more Starz HD but Encore HD and Plex HD plus On Demand content for the Movie Pass. May it finally get done soon.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22515920
> 
> 
> I looked at the available AP channels.
> 
> What's interesting is they have The Pac 12 Regional Channels in SD (These will eventually come) but also the Starz channels except the one we do not have at all in HD?
> 
> Nayan: When did the HD versions of those channels get added to the ap?
> 
> With beIN Sport pretty much a done deal, The Starz/Encore renewal is the next major shoe to drop and will always be looking for signs that it could be done. It would clear the way for not only more Starz HD but Encore HD and Plex HD plus On Demand content for the Movie Pass. May it finally get done soon.




my impression was when the app was first released. i noticed the regionals after i downloaded the app to my ipad.


----------



## Nayan

The Starz! channels were there when I downloaded the app. Just got a few more PBS channels added last week I think and when the Pac 12 channels were added to the lineup they were added to the app also.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee/Nayan,


Thanks for the info.


It will be a relief when that Starz/Encore deal gets done. I want more HD for my Movie Pass and that month to month list to be shortened.


----------



## kevin120

Seems TWC had to make a compromise on the carriage of:


TWC Deportes SD/HD

TWC Sportnet SD/HD


in:


Gunnison Colorado

Telluride Colorado

Yuma Arizona

Moscow Idaho/Pullman Washington

Couer D Alene Idaho


these systems have the channels on the expanded basic tier digital only which means that they are on the same tier as in LA but instead of getting lakers games programming they get the test card saying this programming is not available in your area. I though that TWC might have to scrap those areas getting TWC Sportsnet and TWC Deportes after the shift of TWC Deportes to Spanish tiers across the nation.


Telluride hit the big 50 in HD count and will hopefully have NFL Network and NFL Redzone HD very soon once TWC gets the necessary upgrades done to provide them in Telluride!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15540#post_22467011
> 
> 
> Navigator oddities abound tonight with my 8742.
> 
> Just turned it on and everything was black. "Fringe" is in my DVR list, but doesn't show as an active recording but when selected it says it's recording and pressing play doesn't start at the beginning but goes to the current time. "Grimm" is still in my scheduled list yet it also says it's recording even though it doesn't appear at all in my DVR list. I presume I was seeing black at first because both tuners were in use, but why wasn't it showing what was being recorded and why are my recording indicators not present or even in the list correctly. Odd Odd Odd. Let's hope they both don't disappear at the end. Since Grimm wasn't even in my DVR list at all yet, I'm starting with that one. I feel a restart in my future.
> 
> later....
> 
> So now after the shows have completed, Grimm now shows in my DVR list. Curiously, the red record light is still on when nothing is recording now. This may have been triggered by a half hour show just before Fringe and Grimm that was recording a timeslot where the show was no longer schedule due to a later guide revision. Perhaps that confused things too much and is why we need the feature where the scheduled recordings get reprocessed after guide updates to remove items no longer airing.
> 
> even later...
> 
> After finishing Grimm likely due to tuner buffer, Selecting play on Fringe and Grimm from the DVR list immediately would go back to live tv and the recordings disappeared after rebooting. So nothing was actually recording tonight. WTF?



Kevin please reach out to me in our direct forums with the usual information. I need to examine your DVR. Also please track these oddities and add them to the thread you would be creating.


Thanks...


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15510#post_22446008
> 
> 
> I'm not having much luck with the new software. (The previous software was almost problem free by contrast). My SMT-H3272 was recording two programs last night. I tried to rewind the one I was watching, and everything including the picture on screen, and the front panel clock froze (at 9.27pm) and the box was unresponsive to button pushes. I left everything alone in the hopes that the recordings were still taking place. No such luck. Just before midnight the box was still frozen at 9.27pm. After a power cycle, I saw that neither recording was captured. The log says "Settop was unable to record this program (20)" for one of the programs and there is no entry for the other.
> 
> I will contact BHNexpert to make an official report if any of the problems repeat..



Pease open a thread in our Bright House Direct forums and include all the normally requested details....also keep a log of future incidents and add them to that thread.


Thank you


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is very interesting. I'm still wondering when we will get those TWC channels. I think BHN is delaying them due to The Dwight Howard thing.


BHN Orlando is going to be at the very worst 211 HD channels (3 HD Shoppings on Nov 1 and beIN Sport/Deportes around same time) by year's end. I feel so spoiled that a TWC system has 1/4 of what we have.


Hopefully, TWC will get those notices back on the site. Yimitz probably will have a Michigan notice for us on Thursday.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-lakers-distribution-negotiations-20121021,0,6757007.story Only BHN at the moment


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


We already know this BHN gets things off the TWC deals and eventually the national versions will come to us.


----------



## HDOrlando

We should hear from Yimitz within the next few hours on The Michigan notice.


I'm betting there is something in their paper today about beIN Sport but not the Deportes version as they do not have much of a demand for those channels. We should also have some new stuff on the month to months.


We shall see soon. I'm betting on a Halloween notice for us.


----------



## HDOrlando

Got the notice from Yimitz but no beIN Sport. I still believe it will happen though.


Basically, we will probably get the national version of the TWC SportsNet Lakers Channels (We will get Deportes too as Michigan's division does not get Deportes channels).


Here is the notice from Michigan...........


The notice was in today's paper. No changes to the month-to-month channels.


Effective on or after December 11, the following will be added to the SDV system:


TWC Sportsnet National - Sports Pass (ch 574)

TWC Sportsnet National HD - Sports Pass (ch 674).


As of September 23, the following were added:


NFL Network (Digital Basic)

Red Zone (Sports Pass)


(but of course we kinda knew that already. )


Also, a couple of changes to the Michigan system:


Golf Channel is changing channels and moving to digital only, so it will require a STB or tuning adapter effective December 11. Also, some of the "extra" HBO channels (HBO2, HBO Family, etc.) will have new channel assignments effective December 1 (but, oddly, the new ones are not listed).


That's it for this month.


----------



## Maya68

All of a sudden I having a problem with recording conflicts. I was trying to record Modern Family yesterday and it showed a conflict, I tried to resolve it but got the message "Currently Unable to Record, please try again later" even though there was no conflicting recording. I checked again today and the 10/29 recording for Revolution also shows a conflict with no other shows being recorded at the same time. If I try to resolve it, I get the same error message. For the Modern Family recording last night, I got the "cannot switch channels message" which prompts you to choose which show to cancel, one was Modern Family, the other showed as "". I cancelled the recording and tried to manually record but it would not record it that way either.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22527115
> 
> 
> Got the notice from Yimitz but no beIN Sport. I still believe it will happen though.
> 
> Basically, we will probably get the national version of the TWC SportsNet Lakers Channels (We will get Deportes too as Michigan's division does not get Deportes channels).
> 
> Here is the notice from Michigan...........
> 
> The notice was in today's paper. No changes to the month-to-month channels.
> 
> Effective on or after December 11, the following will be added to the SDV system:
> 
> TWC Sportsnet National - Sports Pass (ch 574)
> 
> TWC Sportsnet National HD - Sports Pass (ch 674).
> 
> As of September 23, the following were added:
> 
> NFL Network (Digital Basic)
> 
> Red Zone (Sports Pass)
> 
> (but of course we kinda knew that already. )
> 
> Also, a couple of changes to the Michigan system:
> 
> Golf Channel is changing channels and moving to digital only, so it will require a STB or tuning adapter effective December 11. Also, some of the "extra" HBO channels (HBO2, HBO Family, etc.) will have new channel assignments effective December 1 (but, oddly, the new ones are not listed).
> 
> That's it for this month.



Found a legal notice for insight systems in Ohio where TWC is going to add Hallmark Movie Channel SD/HD so it looks like the Hallmark channels deal might be re upped on 11/30 as that is when Hallmark Movie Channel SD/HD is supposed to be added to the insight areas that had the expanded basic analogs yanked.










Also Aspire is coming to the the western half of the TWC systems in the US on 12/3 in SDV areas I guess as that is when a lot of systems from Ohio to California are supposed to add it. Would not be surprised to it the legal notices for Texas come in a week and a half. Looks like Aspire choked on HD distribution.


Nothing about beIN sport or beIN Deportes in the ohio legal notice which has me to believe that those systems legal notices are not on top of things like they should be as they will have channels added and it is announced that they have been added after the fact or the legal notices doesn't come out 30 days before the channel add and not all systems have the correct info as some areas will announce a channel and then the rest will have it announced two weeks later.


----------



## Cpt_K

Today at 11am bids for the Premier League's US TV rights are due for the rights to broadcast all 380 games of the leagues schedule next season and the next two seasons after that. I wonder if beiN and TWC/BH are waiting to "officially" announce the deal with each other as rates would be different if beIN has the Prem next season or not. The Prem TV deal is expected to be announced next week. The first round of bids saw bids from Fox/ESPN, beIN, NBC, Discovery Networks, and IMG who do most of the TV production for the league who would sub-license the games to the different TV networks .


The link that said beIN was coming to Brighthouse on their Tampa page is now dead. http://brighthouse.com/tampa-bay/about/10923.htm


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cpt_K*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22528485
> 
> 
> Today at 11am bids for the Premier League's US TV rights are due for the rights to broadcast all 380 games of the leagues schedule next season and the next two seasons after that. I wonder if beiN and TWC/BH are waiting to "officially" announce the deal with each other as rates would be different if beIN has the Prem next season or not. The Prem TV deal is expected to be announced next week. The first round of bids saw bids from Fox/ESPN, beIN, NBC, Discovery Networks, and IMG who do most of the TV production for the league who would sub-license the games to the different TV networks .
> 
> The link that said beIN was coming to Brighthouse on their Tampa page is now dead. http://brighthouse.com/tampa-bay/about/10923.htm




bein has been agressive having won the rights to broadcast the spanish league. i wouldn't be surprised if they won the rights to the english premiere league.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Agreed on all counts.


beIN Sport really made a name for themselves by getting all of those rights. It will be interesting to see who wins the bid.


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22529675
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Agreed on all counts.
> 
> beIN Sport really made a name for themselves by getting all of those rights. It will be interesting to see who wins the bid.




reading right now that nbcu is the front runner. fox and espn are out. bein remains a big question mark.


----------



## Nayan

With the hockey season looking like it's not gonna happen, I'd like to see more soccer so I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## HDOrlando

Another sign it's coming

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/structural/modals/bein-sport


----------



## mgsports

Link doesn't work


----------



## HDOrlando

The link is dead now. BHN Indiana probably pulled it but beIN Sport is going to happen for the Soccer Fans.


----------



## Nayan

Don't know if this was mentioned already but there is a free preview of the NBA League Pass starting tomorrow until Nov. 6th, standard digital 501-510 and HD 1801-1809.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I've already got my NBA League ass but thanks for letting everyone know.


We likely get our monthly notice on Wednesday and I'm expected those TWC SportsNet National channels and maybe even the beIN Sport ones too.


----------



## PeterLewis

My 3272 Samsung dvr was acting up,it would not record,pause or fast forward no matter how many reboots I gave it.So I went to BHN in avalon pk since they got rid of the UCF office....(grrrr) and swapped it out for a cisco 8742hdc..


Its a nice little box but they need to widen the the tv guide as its in 4x3 aspect which cheapens the look.Also I notice the caller id feature does not show up.


i will play around with it some more to get a feel for it...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15630#post_22538191
> 
> 
> My 3272 Samsung dvr was acting up,it would not record,pause or fast forward no matter how many reboots I gave it.So I went to BHN in avalon pk since they got rid of the UCF office....(grrrr) and swapped it out for a cisco 8742hdc..
> 
> Its a nice little box but they need to widen the the tv guide as its in 4x3 aspect which cheapens the look.Also I notice the caller id feature does not show up.
> 
> i will play around with it some more to get a feel for it...



They got rid of the UCF Office???


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15630#post_22538448
> 
> 
> They got rid of the UCF Office???



Correct,they had signs posted saying that the UCF location closed OCT. 19Th.....I had to drive to Avalon park office...










Also,I have a tech coming out wednesday to link the cisco 8742 stb with my other two samsungs stb in my whdvr set up.


I asked the lady at the office when I was there if having two different brands in a whdvr set up will work and she said it should not be a problem...


So then i get home and after a few hours I notice that i'am not seeing any recordings from my other dvr on my playlist.Then I immediately call tech support and they say that indeed a tech has to come out to my home to link the stb so they can communicate with one another....


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter,


The techs have been screwing up lately.


When I got my DVR a few weeks ago, the guy never called in the Box switch and my adds on were never added. Then, they came back the next day and when the tech transfered the Adds-Ons (Showtime, Movie, Sports Pass and NBA League Pass, the DVR features were gone).


When I chatted online with the help, I then realized I did not have a MPEG4 box for the NBA League Pass HD channels. So, not only was the install screwed, I never had the right box. Luckily, the third time was a charm.


Trust me, the 8742HDC from Cisco is great and way better than the slow first box I got. They just have to hook it right to the others in the household. I've told Gary about this and you should too so he can get word to the appropriate people.


On another note, I hate how BHN got rid of the Altamonte Springs office. Wish they still had it.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15630#post_22537494
> 
> 
> Don't know if this was mentioned already but there is a free preview of the NBA League Pass starting tomorrow until Nov. 6th, standard digital 501-510 and HD 1801-1809.


Cool! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HDOrlando

Decent happenings this week.


Tomorrow, we get our monthly notice that will contain at least TWC SportsNet National and TWC SportsNet Deportes National SD/HD. We might also get beIN Sport in the notice.


On Thursday, we get HSN HD, QVC HD, Shop NBC HD, a bunch of SD Shopping Channels and Retirement Living. Fox Movie channel is also moving to Digital basic and Fox Business will be on Basic.


Not the best but not a lot to hope for after the big cloud that was lifted when we finally got NFL Network and NFL RedZone.


----------



## iceturkee

and we know about twc sports net how?


----------



## PeterLewis

Why no signal output out of the coax out on the Cisco 8742hdc stb?...


Back in 2006 I had the SA 8300 stb and it had hdmi and a coax output.I was able to record 2 programs on the SA8300 while I switch my tv to its tuner and used it to watch other programs which I thought it was cool.


My samsungs 3272 does not have a coax out, so I could not use my tv's tuner but I just recently got a Cisco 8742 and it has a coax out and I hooked it up like I did with my old Sa8300 hoping I could use my tv's tuner to watch other programming so I could free up the two tuners on my 8742 to record shows...


Then I notice that the coax out is not outputting a signal.


Did BHN disable the coax out on the Cisco 8742hdc?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15630#post_22538648
> 
> 
> Correct,they had signs posted saying that the UCF location closed OCT. 19Th.....I had to drive to Avalon park office...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,I have a tech coming out wednesday to link the cisco 8742 stb with my other two samsungs stb in my whdvr set up.
> 
> I asked the lady at the office when I was there if having two different brands in a whdvr set up will work and she said it should not be a problem...
> 
> So then i get home and after a few hours I notice that i'am not seeing any recordings from my other dvr on my playlist.Then I immediately call tech support and they say that indeed a tech has to come out to my home to link the stb so they can communicate with one another....



Avalon Park is way out of the way except for the people that actually live there. With all the open space at Waterford Lakes, you would have thought they could get a good deal on office space there. *sigh*


----------



## heyitsme

I had no idea the UCF one was closed, thankfully you posted this before I decided to drive out there










Side note, my DVR decided to record EVERY episode of Storage Wars 2 nights ago while a marathon was going on, whether they were marked as new or not. Funny thing was in the Series Manager it said 0 Scheduled 0 Recorded for that show, but yet the list had several and the guide and many more marked for record. I had to just kill the series for now.


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee: Michigan notice last Thursday.


Peter: Not sure what a coax is. You probably need a tech out there. The operators and techs seem to be having some communication programs as listed above.


----------



## PeterLewis

@HdO


The coax in and out are the post on back of the cable box where you connect the cable wire from the wall to the stb and tv...Surely you know this







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter,


Ahh gotcha! LOL!


----------



## iceturkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15630#post_22540950
> 
> 
> iceturkee: Michigan notice last Thursday.
> 
> Peter: Not sure what a coax is. You probably need a tech out there. The operators and techs seem to be having some communication programs as listed above.




sorry, still trying to figure how a michigan notice is connected to an orlando notice?


----------



## HDOrlando

iceturkee,


Because the main divisions have been getting things around the same time over the past year or two.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We just got our update two days early.

















HSN HD, QVC HD and ShopNBC HD have all been added (1325-1327). This now puts us at 209 HD Channels.










In addition, Retirement Living (203), Gem (215), Liquidation (216) and Shop Zeal 1-7 (217-223) are all also up.


We hardly ever get updates even a few days earlier so this further leads me to believe that they did this to prepare to upload beIN Sport and beIN Sport Deportes possibly as soon as the rumored Nov 1 date when we were supposed to get the above update.


----------



## wilson_uo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22518179
> 
> 
> Kevin please reach out to me in our direct forums with the usual information. I need to examine your DVR. Also please track these oddities and add them to the thread you would be creating.
> 
> Thanks...



I'm having the same issue. Where are the direct forums located?


Thanks


----------



## wilson_uo

weird.


So I just rebooted by box and all my saved recordings were erased, yet my season passes stayed in tact.


At least it fixed my channels not showing up and the phantom recordings.


----------



## HDOrlando

I might not be able to post the notice tomorrow morning. Something big just came up.


----------



## kevin120

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORK CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with BBC America, Cooking Channel, Current TV, DIY, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Game Show Network (GSN), GolTV, Great American County (GAC), MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Effective December 11, 2012, Bright House Networks is realigning its Digital, HD, and On Demand channel locations, so that programming is grouped by genre. Channel locations on the Basic and Standard tiers of video service, however, will remain the same unless otherwise noted below. A copy of the new lineup is being mailed to affected customers. You can also view the new channel lineup at brighthouse.com. Effective December 11, 2012 , the following channels will be carried in digital-only format and will continue to be on Standard service in digital format. Customers who do not have a digital set-top box may contact Bright House Networks to obtain a digital set-top box or similar device to view this programming. Golf ChannelChannel 37 (Channel 63 in Grant County) Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. Beginning on or after December 11, 2012 , the following channels will be launched on the SDV system: TVGNDigital Variety channel 230 TVGN HD Digital Variety channel 1230 TWC Sportsnet National Sports Pass channel 482 TWC Sportsnet National HDSports Pass channel 1482 TWC Deportes NationalNuestros Canales channel 483 TWC Deportes National HDNuestros Canales channel 1483 Beginning on or after December 11, 2012 , the following channels in Grant County/Marion, IN will change service level and channel location: TBSStandard channel 28 and 1135 in HD HallmarkStandard channel 29 and 1123 in HD Youtoo TVDigital Variety channel 231 TruTVDigital Standard channel 142 and 1142 in HD ComedyDigital Standard channel 170 and 1170 in HD SyFyDigital Standard channel 168 and 1168 in HD TCMDigital Standard channel 603 and 1603 in HD TravelDigital Standard channel 95 and 1205 in HD Beginning on or after December 3, 2012 , the following service will move to the Digital Variety tier: Free On DemandChannels 600-625, 797 and 798 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 10/31/12 - 6004634) - 10/31


Indy star notice for HDOlrando. No beIN sport but they do have mention of TWC sportsnet and TWC Deportes!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It makes me think beIN Sport will be launched out of the blue sometime in November.


No surprise on TWC SportsNet/Deportes.


Our notice will probably be the same but we shall see.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceturkee*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22528633
> 
> 
> bein has been agressive having won the rights to broadcast the spanish league. i wouldn't be surprised if they won the rights to the english premiere league.



NBC Universal won the rights. Story here:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jNxxpXB1L-xhHE3zVNRapjmW6xOA?docId=f2d96a3bb6b04ff1b6c3bace00bcda0b


----------



## iceturkee

actually, i had a post more frequent than the one you used which stated nbc universal was going to get the rights.


----------



## mgsports

TVGN the Horse Racing Channel.


----------



## oriolesmagic

TVG is the horse racing channel, and this is the first sign of it being carried in HD anywhere, not surprising Bright House takes the lead again.


It looks as if Indianapolis has started moving their HD channels into the 1000's.


----------



## George903

Here's a quick summary of the notice from Florida Today.

It starts with the usual list of agreements coming up for renewal, but since I've not been following these I don't know which ones are new.


There is a big table of PBS channel reassignments effective November 15th, for WBCC and WUCF.


Channel 58 Golf channel goes digital only on December 11.

Channel 20 WCJB goes digital only on December 18.


TWC Sportsnet National and National HD, and TWC Deportes National and National HD go SDV on December 11, 2012,


----------



## Nayan

Thank you George! I figured we'd get the TWC channels soon but I'm surprised no notice of beIN coming. Maybe it'll be one of those channels that just pops up so keep an eye on the lineup folks.


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


Thanks for posting that. I had something to attend too this morning.


Everyone: TVGN HD is TV Guide Network I believe.


Nothing new on the month to months.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15660#post_22544155
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> Thanks for posting that. I had something to attend too this morning.
> 
> Everyone: TVGN HD is TV Guide Network I believe.
> 
> Nothing new on the month to months.



I don't think it is. All of the major Bright House markets already have TV Guide Network HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15660#post_22544290
> 
> 
> I don't think it is. All of the major Bright House markets already have TV Guide Network HD.



Yes it is TV Guide Network that is the abbreviation for TV guide Network unless they are adding TV Games Network (Horse Racing) which I believe was rumored to have an HD feed coming.


Edit Nope this is the TV guide Network (TV Guide Network or TVGN)


Indy does not have the TV guide Network or TV guide Network HD yet.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15660#post_22544336
> 
> 
> Yes it is TV Guide Network that is the abbreviation for TV guide Network unless they are adding TV Games Network (Horse Racing) which I believe was rumored to have an HD feed coming.



Upon further review, I think you're right. All HD is going into the 1000's in Indianapolis, so I'm guessing it's just a tier change for TV Guide. TVG would likely be Sports Pass, not Digital Variety as well.


230 is currently ActionMax HD in Indianapolis.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15660#post_22544361
> 
> 
> Upon further review, I think you're right. All HD is going into the 1000's in Indianapolis, so I'm guessing it's just a tier change for TV Guide. TVG would likely be Sports Pass, not Digital Variety as well.
> 
> 230 is currently ActionMax HD in Indianapolis.



not even a tier change a pure add indy does not have TV Guide Network period.


----------



## George903




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15600#post_22518186
> 
> 
> Pease open a thread in our Bright House Direct forums and include all the normally requested details....also keep a log of future incidents and add them to that thread.
> 
> Thank you



BHNtechXpert,

Please let me know to find the Brighthouse Direct forums. Thanks.


George


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15660#post_22544394
> 
> 
> not even a tier change a pure add indy does not have TV Guide Network period.



Kevin, according to my database, Indianapolis has TV Guide Network HD currently on channel 710.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15660#post_22544482
> 
> 
> BHNtechXpert,
> 
> Please let me know to find the Brighthouse Direct forums. Thanks.
> 
> George



The forum is here:
https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect


----------



## mgsports

TV Games will never come. You had Zapit TV channel before TV Guide Channel that's not really TV Guide anymore with shows on it know.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15660#post_22544519
> 
> 
> Kevin, according to my database, Indianapolis has TV Guide Network HD currently on channel 710.



oriolesmagic,


Indy does not have TV Guide Network at all.


BHN normally rolls out channels around the same time although there are a few outliners.


Trust us, it's TV Guide Network.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15630#post_22543789
> 
> 
> Thank you George! I figured we'd get the TWC channels soon but I'm surprised no notice of beIN coming. Maybe it'll be one of those channels that just pops up so keep an eye on the lineup folks.



As far as I know beIN has never issued a statement that they have a deal with Brighthouse or Time Warner. While there is a ton of smoke considering the press releases that were put out by the Indiana and Tampa TWC/BH carriers that have since been pulledd beIN has stayed completely mum about a deal outside of saying they are close to new carriage deals.. I'm sure the people who run and work for beIN would be doing backflips if they could announce new carriers as I'm sure there Facebook page and Twitter are getting hammered every day about when XYZ cable company will start airing beiN Sports.


My guess is that the ink isn't quite dry on the deal and beIN will announce they came to a deal w/Time Warner-Brighthouse on some random day and the channel will just show up.


----------



## HDOrlando

CPT_K,


That's kind of what we are all expecting. Hopefully, The Soccer fans get their wish.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


You should contact a Moderator about the account problem.


I agree with you on beIN Sport and expect it to be announced out of the blue.


Then, we can move on to wondering about when the new Starz/Encore deal will get done so we can get more HD's from that.


----------



## diesel32

Not that many people probably care, but ShopNBCHD appears to be a 'stretched' picture


----------



## Nayan

I don't mind the shopping channels themselves but 7 Shop Zeal channels?? Yikes!!


----------



## mgsports

2012-10-31 Sub Channels New WUCF-TV Display Channel [24-4] Physical Channel [6] Network [V-Me]

2012-10-31 Sub Channels Update WUCF-TV Network [World Channel]

2012-10-31 Sub Channels Update WUCF-TV Network [Create]

2012-10-31 Sub Channels Update WUCF-TV Network [PBS]


----------



## Nayan

I am having an issue this morning. I can't get the NBA League Pass channels in HD to show up, it says they (all of them) are unavailable. I tried rebooting the box and they still say unavailable. I can get them in SD so I know it's on. Anyone else having issues or is it just me?


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32: I noticed that too when I looked at it.


Nayan: Having more Shopping Channels brings in revenue. It is what it is.


You have an MPEG4 box, correct?


----------



## Nayan

I'm not sure if I do. I have an SA Explorer 4250HDC.


----------



## kevin120

Hmm I wonder why TWC all of a sudden stopped saying anything about beIN sport when some one brings it up? Deal imminent and a no disclosure agreement in place?


----------



## Cpt_K

beIN Sports showed up this morning on my cable guide! I live in Tampa and I'm a Brighthouse Customer. The SD channel is channel 831 and is broadcasting. The HD Channel 1163 is still in black. I have to subscribe to the Spanish package to get beIN Sports Espanol so I can't tell if the channel is broadcasting or not. I'll probably call the cable company tomorrow and plop down the extra few bucks a month for the Spanish package if the channel is still airing and this isn't an accidental early launch. I was hoping that the beIN Espanol feed would be available to Sports Pack customers like Fox Deportes and GOL TV Spanish language feeds but it's not.


This likely means that if you're a Time Warner Customer beIN Sports is showing up on your cable system as well.


This is a great way to start the weekend if I may say so myself as I won't likely miss any Real Madrid or Barcelona games anymore!


----------



## mgsports

Do you know where your PBS station is?


Starting Nov. 15, PBS station WUCF will be in a new spot for many viewers — or an old spot, depending on your view.


The change was prompted by the University of Central Florida’s purchase of WMFE’s Channel 24.


WMFE, before it left the PBS fold, aired on Channel 2 on Bright House Networks in Orange County. WUCF is airing on Channel 1 on Bright House in Orange County.


Coming later this month on Bright House, WUCF will be on Digital Channel 2 in Orange, Osceola and Seminole counties. WUCF will be on Digital Channel 5 in Brevard and Lake; and Digital Channel 7 in Flagler, Volusia, Marion and Sumter. WUCF will be on the same channels on basic cable in those counties. WUCF will be on HD Channel 1024 in all counties.


On Comcast, WUCF will be on Digital Channel 4, basic cable Channel 4 and HD Channel 440 in all counties.


Over the air, WUCF will have a stronger signal, and it will be at Channel 24.1 in all counties.


Customers of Dish Network & DirecTV can find WUCF on Channel 24. Customers of

AT&T U–verse can watch WUCF on Channel 24 and HD Channel 1024.


----------



## kevin120

beIN sport is now on TWC and Bright House systems!


My market just launched the channels in SD and HD! No I have 143 HD channels in my market.


beIN sport 237 (SDV)

beIN N~ 330 (SDV)

beIN sport HD 809 (SDV)

beIN N~ HD 814 (SDV)


I am guessing that beIN sport was delayed a day due to hurricane sandy and TWC wanted all areas to launch on the same day.


I actually saw TWC uploading the channels and I had a hunch when channel 237 was quickly skipping to channel 240 and 814 was skipping quickly to 815 faster than when most channels that are not valid skip to the next available channel in iGuide.


----------



## iceturkee

bein hd is on here too but i didn't look at the channel number, sorry.


----------



## Nayan

BeIN just launched 1/2 hour ago, HD channel 1163 and SD channel 207. Enjoy!


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15660#post_22549792
> 
> 
> beIN sport is now on TWC and Bright House systems!
> 
> My market just launched the channels in SD and HD! No I have 143 HD channels in my market.
> 
> beIN sport 237 (SDV)
> 
> beIN N~ 330 (SDV)
> 
> beIN sport HD 809 (SDV)
> 
> beIN N~ HD 814 (SDV)
> 
> I am guessing that beIN sport was delayed a day due to hurricane sandy and TWC wanted all areas to launch on the same day.
> 
> I actually saw TWC uploading the channels and I had a hunch when channel 237 was quickly skipping to channel 240 and 814 was skipping quickly to 815 faster than when most channels that are not valid skip to the next available channel in iGuide.



Kevin,


I notice when that skipping thing has happened in the past here on BHN Orlando.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC/BHN has scored again for sure and after weeks of speculation, the Soccer fans finally have their soccer.


With this addition, the major things we do not have are as follows.

AXS.TV/HDNet Movies

EPIX Channels

More HD Starz/Encore/Plex

Sundance HD


Once the new Starz/Encore deal is done, number 3 will be off the list and eventually BHN will choose to launch Sundance HD which is on the few available HD channels that we have in SD that BHn has not added yet.


The first two AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and EPIX seem unlikely.


It beats speculating about all of the above than having NFL Network and for others beIN Sport hanging over their head but it's still something to think about.


BTW: BHN Orlando now has *211* HD Channels


----------



## Nayan

I would like to see more Starz HD. If that happened then I would cancel my Netflix account! Epix would be a nice add too. I checked them out as a free preview on my Roku and they have some good stuff. A couple of others on my wish list include BBC World News, Africa Channel and Sony Movie Channel (all are available in HD). Oh and TVG is actually the horse racing network:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TVG_Network


----------



## oriolesmagic

Both Indianapolis and Birmingham are moving to the new lineup with HD channels in the 1000's. This would leave only Michigan of the major BHN clusters with the original HD locations. This grid is patterned, with all HD channels being 1+SD channel number (The Tampa/Orlando one makes little sense).


That change is effective December 11th.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I believe if it was the Games Network, it would have been announced for The Sports Pass.


I'm confident the announcement was TV Guide Network.


Anyway, I want more HD Encore/Plex for my Movie pass and hopefully that and Sundance HD will get done soon. I would not mind EPIX either.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: It's possible Orlando/Tampa Bay reorganizes their SD channels down the line.


I like the way the current HD Lineup is grouped though.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando I am expecting something on the legal notice for my area come monday.


I am expecting at least Aspire to be announced and possibly the mention of beIN Sport and beIN deportes and possibly World Fishing Network getting announced as well but I am not holding my breath TWC needs to kill off the HD movie on demand tittles channels on the Navigator boxes so that we can open up room for 10 more HD channels in the HD range as TWC just used up the last two open slots in the 705-814 range unless they want to add HD channels next to the premium channels which have open holes between some of them. The iGuide boxes have 713-722 open but since the Navigator boxes have channels on 713-722 we are stuck for now unless this next legal notice mentions the dropping of those pointless channels as you can order those tittles via the Movies On Demand Channel.


Some other changes for the TWC legal notices:


Nick Jr. is being Split into a east feed and west feed on December 5th.


Socal is getting KAZA HD (Azteca America)



The 750MHz system near me did get Fox Business Network SD on channel 90 so that might mean that they also will get RLTV on channel 174 come october 28th.


My area moved Fox Business HD to expanded basic although it was not listed in the legal notices.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I have a feeling you will at least get a nice end of the year update.


On Nick JR, I'm surprised it's not in HD yet. Quite a few channels still have not gone that way.


RLTV will probably be rolled out on all systems and if they are indeed launching an HD channel, I would expect all of us to get it within the six months.


I think were done here in Orlando this year except for those TWC Sports HD channels on Dec 11.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22551480
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I have a feeling you will at least get a nice end of the year update.
> 
> On Nick JR, I'm surprised it's not in HD yet. Quite a few channels still have not gone that way.
> 
> RLTV will probably be rolled out on all systems and if they are indeed launching an HD channel, I would expect all of us to get it within the six months.
> 
> I think were done here in Orlando this year except for those TWC Sports HD channels on Dec 11.



No Pac-12 regionals in HD/SD?


----------



## HDOrlando

I think more TWC/BHN systems will get the Pac 12 Regionals SD/HD by next fall.


They could come sooner for us especially if no Starz/Encore deal to get more HD is done.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22551785
> 
> 
> I think more TWC/BHN systems will get the Pac 12 Regionals SD/HD by next fall.
> 
> They could come sooner for us especially if no Starz/Encore deal to get more HD is done.



I think we won't see any system outside of the Northeast/NC/SC areas adding the PAC12 regionals until TWC realigns the channel lineups across the country to 2-99 basic/standard, 100-999 HD channels/SD channels without HD counterpart and 1000-1999 SD versions of 100-999 and add a 1 before the channel number that is in the 100-999 range.


I am actually surprised that TWC is adding beIN sport in spanish to that system I told you about via IM as usually they don't get specialty channels like the beIN Sport.


----------



## George903

HD Orlando : I like the way the current HD Lineup is grouped though.


I agree. However, my mind is stuck in the past. I remember the SD channel numbers but not the HD numbers. In fact, I made a printed cross reference for myself so I can easily find what I want. Wouldn't it be nice if, when tuning to an SD channel, there was a pop up showing the HD number, or better yet, a menu item to select the HD channel. BHNExpert, is there a way to suggest this to the software department?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: That's probably the case on the Pac 12's and I do not expect them here until next football season.


Maybe those systems are going to get more tiers.


George: I love it as well but we do need an SD regrouping.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22555839
> 
> 
> HD Orlando : I like the way the current HD Lineup is grouped though.
> 
> I agree. However, my mind is stuck in the past. I remember the SD channel numbers but not the HD numbers. In fact, I made a printed cross reference for myself so I can easily find what I want. Wouldn't it be nice if, when tuning to an SD channel, there was a pop up showing the HD number, or better yet, a menu item to select the HD channel. BHNExpert, is there a way to suggest this to the software department?



You just did


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22557211
> 
> 
> You just did



Also please add this request to the software department....


Please make the GUI 16x9 on the Cisco 8742hdc stb's like how the Samsung's are implemented...Thanks buddy.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22555839
> 
> 
> HD Orlando : I like the way the current HD Lineup is grouped though.
> 
> 
> I agree. However, my mind is stuck in the past. I remember the SD channel numbers but not the HD numbers. In fact, I made a printed cross reference for myself so I can easily find what I want. Wouldn't it be nice if, when tuning to an SD channel, there was a pop up showing the HD number, or better yet, a menu item to select the HD channel. BHNExpert, is there a way to suggest this to the software department?



Except for showing the channel number ahead of time this already exists. Tune to the SD channel. Press select to bring up the menu and then select "Watch in HD".


----------



## George903




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22559953
> 
> 
> Except for showing the channel number ahead of time this already exists. Tune to the SD channel. Press select to bring up the menu and then select "Watch in HD".



Thanks Kevin, that's exactly the feature I was looking for. Apparently I've never pressed the select button when already tuned to a channel and have never noticed this menu.

Thanks again. I'm very pleased this feature exists.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22559953
> 
> 
> Except for showing the channel number ahead of time this already exists. Tune to the SD channel. Press select to bring up the menu and then select "Watch in HD".



That's awesome! Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Nayan

Just got an email that announces they have added these to the Brighthouse App:


Fox Business HD

Fox Movies HD

ESPN

ESPN2

TBS

MLB Network

NHL Network

NBA Network

NFL Network

NFL RedZone


Thank you!!! I


----------



## HDOrlando

Very nice additions for when I download the AP.


----------



## Maya68

Is anyone having trouble with scheduled recordings of Revolution on NBC? The schedule shows it starts at 10:01 PM does it show the same time for everyone?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22573537
> 
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with scheduled recordings of Revolution on NBC? The schedule shows it starts at 10:01 PM does it show the same time for everyone?



That's normal. It's one of those shows like Castle that often starts at 10:01.


----------



## HDOrlando

I never have trouble recording "Revolution"


Which box do you have Maya?


I have


Cisco 8742HDC.


----------



## Maya68

I have an SA 8300HD. I have already opened a ticket with BHN. I was just curious if I was the only one. I get a conflict recording it but there are no other recordings at that time. The box wont let me clear the conflict and manual recordings wont work for the show either.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22573537
> 
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with scheduled recordings of Revolution on NBC? The schedule shows it starts at 10:01 PM does it show the same time for everyone?



It's available in the "free, on demand", watch it any time you like!


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofast1*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22574888
> 
> 
> It's available in the "free, on demand", watch it any time you like!



I guess I will have to do that. I had forgotten that option. Thanks!


----------



## feb1003




To all our Vets on this day that we honor you, Thank you all ,for making our country safe, keeping our freedom.


----------



## Nayan

And what is TNN?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22584003
> 
> 
> Brighthouse subscribers, please contact your local customer representative and ask for TNN!



The correct method for doing this would be here: http://applications.brighthouse.com/enterprise-forms/Divisions/CentralFlorida/ContactUs.aspx 


Do not clog phone lines for channel requests...how would you feel if your service issue had to wait in line to be answered for a select group of people wanting the basket weaving channel....you would be upset...trust me. Use the feedback form above and this way you get properly tracked as well.


Thank you


----------



## wjim

Has any tired the Home Security from BrightHouse?


----------



## Maya68

TNN, The Nashville Network???


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22584253
> 
> 
> Has any tired the Home Security from BrightHouse?



No. There is not nearly enough technical information on their page. It seems like you would need some serious rewiring of your house to get all they offer. It says $32 per month but they don't mention equipment or installation costs.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Isn't TNN an OTA channel?


BHN cannot get this unless it is available OTA here in Orlando which it is not,.


There is no point in requesting something that is not available to us.


Are you still in Kansas or Missouri BTW?


No offense but at least half of the posts you make are nonsense and not really relevant to this thread and many of us are actually quite sick of it.


Please stay on topic.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22584655
> 
> 
> TNN, The Nashville Network???



Wasn't there a TNN long ago, which is now Spike? Looks like they are bringing it back I guess.


EDIT: Just did a quick search and it is coming back. They will be on Comcast later this month and select Charter areas.


----------



## DrDon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15690#post_22584730
> 
> 
> Wasn't there a TNN long ago, which is now Spike? Looks like they are bringing it back I guess.
> 
> EDIT: Just did a quick search and it is coming back. They will be on Comcast later this month and select Charter areas.


Yes, the "new" TNN is being marketed to broadcasters to be used as a subchannel. Its carriage on cable systems will totally be a negotiation between the broadcaster and the cable company. Note that Brighthouse retransmits local stations fairly intact. Those using QAM tuners will get all the subchannels a broadcaster carries, whether that subchannel has a dedicated cable channel or not. Though, in my experience, a new subchannel generally gets a BHN cable slot not long after its introduced. I would imagine that's in the carriage agreements.


NOW.. let's try to keep this thread on topic. As mentioned, before, it's a BRIGHTHOUSE thread.


----------



## mgsports

Oh and also either Cox,Hearst or so on would have to hook up a deal with it for BHN and so on to add it here.

Time Warner isn't on it yet because none of the area's that got it doesn't have Time Warner.
http://www.watchtnn.com/


----------



## Nayan

So, the year is winding down and man has it been an awesome one TV-wise! While the November notice usually isn't a big one, December has been known to have some goodies listed from in the past. So what would you like to have added for the New Year? I'd ask Santa for some more Starz! HD, Epix HD, Sony Movie Channel HD and BBC World News HD.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22587162
> 
> 
> So, the year is winding down and man has it been an awesome one TV-wise! While the November notice usually isn't a big one, December has been known to have some goodies listed from in the past. So what would you like to have added for the New Year? I'd ask Santa for some more Starz! HD, Epix HD, Sony Movie Channel HD and BBC World News HD.



More HD channels in english that don't try to sell me stuff and *ARE FREE !







*


----------



## HDOrlando

I'd like...........


1) The Starz/Encore deal renewed so the long month to month list will be shorter and I can get more HD for my Movie Pass.


2) Sundance HD. It can be added now if BHN wanted but I assume they are waiting for when they have nothing to add. I hardly watch it but want it in my HD section.


3) Epix HD! I'm not sure I'd get it but they have some good movie selection.


4) More HD On Demand. Not a lot has been added here lately and Direct TV has added a lot of HD OD lately even channel that have not even launched in HD.


Other than that, it's about channels going HD like Chiller, ESPN Classic, etc.


I doubt we get anything in the notice but since BHN usually announces things over a month ahead of time, November is the first 2013 notice.


----------



## DrDon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22585145
> 
> 
> Oh and also either Cox,Hearst or so on would have to hook up a deal with it for BHN and so on to add it here.
> 
> Time Warner isn't on it yet because none of the area's that got it doesn't have Time Warner.
> http://www.watchtnn.com/


As I said previously, carriage of a subchannel is between BHN and the broadcaster. Unlike cable channels, its carriage will be decided locally, not on a corporate-wide basis. Cox-Hearst's decisions will have nada to do with it. If current practice is any indication, any subchannel of a currently-carried broadcaster will be carried by BHN.


----------



## mgsports

All other Digital Sub Channels in Orlando are afflinated with like Wesh and so on so would TNN if not then more States would have it know as a Regular Channel.


----------



## DrDon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22588937
> 
> 
> All other Digital Sub Channels in Orlando are afflinated with like Wesh and so on so would TNN if not then more States would have it know as a Regular Channel.


Nothing personal, but I can't understand what you're trying to ask. The English is too broken. I apologize.


TNN is now a broadcast network. It will most likely only strike deals with over-the-air broadcasters. Any cable carriage will be the result of the carriage deals with the broadcaster, not TNN. It's more like CBS, now than CNN. CBS is not carried independently on cable systems. Broadcast channels affiliated with CBS are.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22587848
> 
> 
> I'd like...........
> 
> 1) The Starz/Encore deal renewed so the long month to month list will be shorter and I can get more HD for my Movie Pass.
> 
> 2) Sundance HD. It can be added now if BHN wanted but I assume they are waiting for when they have nothing to add. I hardly watch it but want it in my HD section.
> 
> 3) Epix HD! I'm not sure I'd get it but they have some good movie selection.
> 
> 4) More HD On Demand. Not a lot has been added here lately and Direct TV has added a lot of HD OD lately even channel that have not even launched in HD.
> 
> Other than that, it's about channels going HD like Chiller, ESPN Classic, etc.
> 
> I doubt we get anything in the notice but since BHN usually announces things over a month ahead of time, November is the first 2013 notice.



I finally got to experience Directv VOD and can say the quality was poor for the deadmau5 song that I downloaded. It is nice to see that a lot of the programs are free but it sucks that you have to have the title downloaded to the DVR which takes up space on the hard drive. Luckily with cable you go to a menu that is produced by a server and the video is sent over a QAM carrier subchannel. My area has 8 QAM carriers setup for VOD which is above normal for TWC I think the only other area to have that many would be NYC.


I am guessing TWC is finished up with all of the channel adds for the year after RLTV is added probably because their resources are being shifted to DTA's and 8 channel bonding! I know that Kansas City is the first market with TWC to go to 8 channels for the DOCSIS downstreams my market was the first TWC market to go above 4 to 6 downstream channels also I believe that upstream bonding is fixing to go beyond the 3 test markets of: Dallas, NYC, and Hawaii.


TWC is showing all areas to have the 30Mbps and 50Mbps tiers as available which means they are fixing to launch channel bonding on the downstream in the remaining markets that need to have downstream bonding and even the small resort towns of Gunnison and Telluride Colorado are getting DOCSIS 3.0!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I did not know that about Direct TV VOD. Still would like more HD OD from BHN.


I agree with you on TWC/BHN being done with channel adds for this year We get The Laker channels in December but that's it.


The carriage deals are trying up to for BHN Orlando. If the Starz/Encore deal is not renewed and they do not wish to add new channels we do not have in SD, BHN Orlando has only Sundance HD, Jewelry TV HD, and possibly Pentagon Channel HD, Aspire TV HD and maybe even RLTV HD if it indeed launches in HD as scheduled in December to add in HD.


It's a good time to improve systems.


BTW: Everyone, they seem to be switching WUCF onto the old WMFE channels as scheduled. 1001 is now a BHN Info Channel and WUCF HD is on 1024.


----------



## mgsports

Found 11 locations that matched your search and I can post you the rest to. So you see if like WFTV wanted to add it then it would have to go 39.3 because Weather is on 39.2

WSMV 4.2

Nashville, Tennessee

WJSU 40.3

Anniston, Alabama


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like we got another HD channel today in the switch.


WBCC HD on Channel 1068


All of the changes can be found on the channels WUCF used to be on.


I'll update the list in my link.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Fringe and Kitchen Nightmares didn't record due to Channel not available again. 1035 shows when I tune to it now. Pretty sad the decades in and they still can't make cable tv reliable.


----------



## DrDon

Thread rolled back to last on-topic post.


Some members have lost posting privileges in this thread for not heeding my warning.


This is a BHN thread.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrDon*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22596580
> 
> 
> Thread rolled back to last on-topic post.
> 
> Some members have lost posting privileges in this thread for not heeding my warning.
> 
> This is a BHN thread.



please don't delete my TWC posts because I post what upcoming changes TWC has that usually affect Bright house as well







. I made that post about Directv VOD just as a personal reply to HDOrlando.


----------



## HDOrlando

DrDon,


Thanks for doing that and we all regret that you had to come in here and fix things.


----------



## Nayan

ESPN is now available for Xbox users! Woot!


----------



## mgsports

BHN and Time Warner are owned by the same company and good to know about ESPN3.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice!


Good to see some news. This thread had been dead for a few days.


----------



## Nayan

It is nice to have that extra little thing added. Now it's even more tempting to grab an extra TV and Xbox just so I can watch it in the bedroom. Mr. Nayan would be so thrilled


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Folks many of you have received or will receive updates to your boxes. Please do NOT interrupt the boxes and let me know what you think of the updates afterwards. This is not a feature update but instead a service pack.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

I wil also be available for service related issues throughout the holiday week. Simply post here or email me directly at [email protected] I think I have finally tackled the notifications here so things should be much improved response wise. And last but not least...


In keeping with our commitment to TV Everywhere, we’re pleased to announce the much anticipated WatchESPN launch through the ESPN on Xbox app is now available for download.


WatchESPN includes LIVE 24/7 programming from ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU, ESPN3 and ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater and is available to all Bright House Networks customers who own an Xbox with an Xbox LIVE Gold account and have a Bright House Networks MyServices account.


Enjoy

--


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22606603
> 
> 
> Folks many of you have received or will receive updates to your boxes. Please do NOT interrupt the boxes and let me know what you think of the updates afterwards. This is not a feature update but instead a service pack.



Will said update have a 16x9 gui update for the Cisco 8742hdc stb in whdvr setups?


----------



## wjim

quick question is there a way to turn a Vizio vsb207 Soundbar on/off I used a code 1517 but it does not work on a BH remote?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22606710
> 
> 
> Will said update have a 16x9 gui update for the Cisco 8742hdc stb in whdvr setups?



No...as I stated previously this is not a feature update just a service pack.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22606787
> 
> 
> quick question is there a way to turn a Vizio vsb207 Soundbar on/off I used a code 1517 but it does not work on a BH remote?



If you get it to work let me know because I have the same issue and the Vizio soundbar remote seriously sucks...I mean SUCKS!


----------



## wjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22606873
> 
> 
> If you get it to work let me know because I have the same issue and the Vizio soundbar remote seriously sucks...I mean SUCKS!



I understand where you are coming from I just returned it today the price was just too low for a reason.


----------



## kevin120

In relation to TWC's and bright houses month to month notices looks like there might be a last minute HD add at the end of the year after all!


BBC World News is announced for Rochester NY in SD and HD so I am guessing that the BBC month to month deals is done!


EGAL NOTICE Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future: Current TV, BBC America, BBC America HD, Cooking Channel, Cooking Channel HD, DIY, DIY HD, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Food Network HD, GOLTV, GOLTV HD, GSN, Great American Country, Hallmark, Hallmark HD, Hallmark Movie Channel, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, IFC, IFC HD, IndiePlex, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Music Choice, NHL, NHL HD, NHL Center Ice, NHL Center Ice HD, RetroPlex, Smithsonian OD, Smithsonian HD, Sprout, Starz!, Starz! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz In Black, Starz Kids & Family, Starz Kids & Family HD, Style, Style HD, YouTooTV, WE, WE HD. In addition, from time to time, we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: On or about November 28, the following channel will be added to the Digital Basic Tier: RLTV Redefine Life TV Ch 271. *On or about December 27, the following channels will be added to the Digital Basic Tier: BBC World SD Ch 192 and BBC World HD Ch 1092*. Some of the new services listed above cannot be accessed by CableCard-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment. You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium channel is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge. HBR-1x


Also Hawaii had some interesting changes they had BBC world news announced as well along with some of their clear QAM channels moving to 134.x and 135.x (military bases only for 135.x) which I am assuming means that Oceanic TWC has been doing a major system rebuild over the last year or so to 860MHz or 1GHz as right now the 134.x QAM channels are at 122.x and that is the top of the system currently.


I would assume that my system would at least get BBC World SD because we already have CNN international and CNBC world.


Also I noticed that San Antonio Texas has TV Japan HD on TWC.


FYI I believe that Discovery Networks takes care of BBC's american channels distribution agreements as believe that when digital cable started BBC and Discovery agreed for one of the digital suite channels to be BBC America.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


This is interesting news.


We should all see BBC World News HD probably sometime in the first quarter of next year. It's possible the BBC America is done as they are in the notices an extra month.


On TV Japan HD, I have not seen it in the TWC NYC notices.


If there is no new Starz/Encore deal, I see BBC World News HD and hopefully Sundance HD in our first quarter update.


Great find Kevin.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22609895
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> This is interesting news.
> 
> We should all see BBC World News HD probably sometime in the first quarter of next year. It's possible the BBC America is done as they are in the notices an extra month.
> 
> On TV Japan HD, I have not seen it in the TWC NYC notices.
> 
> If there is no new Starz/Encore deal, I see BBC World News HD and hopefully Sundance HD in our first quarter update.
> 
> Great find Kevin.



I am wondering if my system will be able to get the HD version of BBC World News unless they move some channels around and yet I don't have BBC America HD so maybe they will add that too? I almost want to say BBC World News is a National add but I am not going to say for 100% that my system would get it but if it did I bet it would be on channel 219 right next CNN because TWC has created a second range for Sports channels in the 230s because of no space in the 100s.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Even if BBC America was not in the deal, it probably comes off the deals soon anyway as it's been on there a few years already.


They would probably place it in the 1222-1224 range for HD here and in the 200's for SD until they do a much needed reorganization of the digital SD channels.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjim*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22608442
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from I just returned it today the price was just too low for a reason.



Hey it sounds great and works great if you can work around the remote. I paid next to nothing for mine last Christmas. The only regret is that remote.


----------



## Nayan

The BBC World News HD is high up on my wish list. Still hoping they will get a deal done with Starz so we can have a few more of those in HD.


Something interesting to look for this year is Speed becoming Fox Sports One and possibly Fuel becoming Fox Sports Two, Fox Soccer becoming Fox Sports Three and Fox Soccer Plus becoming Fox Sports Four.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It would not surprise me at all on those Fox Sports Channels.


BBC World News HD shows things are still coming and if a Starz deal gets done, we should have a steady stream of HD for at least one more year.


BTW: Apparently BBC America is moving to standard service for TWC NYC so a renewal deal likely got done here.


----------



## mgsports

What we need is more Fox Sports Channels but then ESPN will have to counter added a 3/4/5 and so on


----------



## M32137




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15720#post_22606873
> 
> 
> If you get it to work let me know because I have the same issue and the Vizio soundbar remote seriously sucks...I mean SUCKS!



I have the VSB200 soundbar and I got my BH remote to work with it easily. I'm pretty sure I just used the easy set-up going through the codes one by one with the channel button. It was over a year ago, so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin came across some interesting new additions in The TWC Kansas City notice that are being added to their Sports Pass that likely are in the cards for us.


TV Games (SD Only)

HRTV (SD Only)

Universal Sports Net HD

One World Sports HD

Outside Television HD

Fight Now HD


The are 3 HD channels above that were just finding out about.


With BBC World News HD being added in TWC markets too (SD Only in KC), This means we could have more in our notice this month than we think.


----------



## sofast1

Yup, just what I want; more channels I'll never watch that Bright House can use as a reason for raising my bill.


----------



## Nayan

I'm pretty sure that if channels were ala carte you'd be paying heck lot more. I may not watch many of the channels offered now but I am sure some do so I don't mind paying to subsidize their channels like they do mine







.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Maybe instead of ala carte, you build your own bundles to keep the cost down like group any 40 channels or 80, or.... etc. Then you could possibly maintain some lower costs over just getting the specific channels you want.


----------



## HDOrlando

All of those channels outside BBC World News are likely going to be on Sports Pass which is already it's own tier.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15750#post_22618228
> 
> 
> All of those channels outside BBC World News are likely going to be on Sports Pass which is already it's own tier.



I have noticed that almost every time TWC announces a channel to be in a specific tier bright house has it in the same tier shortly after or before the adds hit TWC. I really think that programming is not the only thing that TWC and Bright House share. I think they share technology and system designs such as having SDV and Navigator/startover/lookback.


----------



## sofast1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15750#post_22618207
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of ala carte, you build your own bundles to keep the cost down like group any 40 channels or 80, or.... etc. Then you could possibly maintain some lower costs over just getting the specific channels you want.





+1, I doubt that anyone has more than 40 channels in their favorites. If I could lose the 160 channels I don't watch and lower my bill......











Hey Bright House! How about a "Pick 40"??











Yeah, I know....Bright House *lower* my bill???


----------



## Nayan

If you count sports then yes I have well over 40 in my faves







.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15750#post_22618336
> 
> 
> I have noticed that almost every time TWC announces a channel to be in a specific tier bright house has it in the same tier shortly after or before the adds hit TWC. I really think that programming is not the only thing that TWC and Bright House share. I think they share technology and system designs such as having SDV and Navigator/startover/lookback.



Kevin,


That definitely do share all of that.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.fightnow.com/ 


One World Sports HD also has an Austrian Channel that's does show lots of Local Sports that you see on other Networks here in the states like NBA,MLB and so on.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15750#post_22621585
> 
> http://www.fightnow.com/
> 
> One World Sports HD is not available in USA.



mgsports One World Sports HD is apparently launching in the US according to legal notices for TWC!


PUBLIC NOTICES: Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future. BBC America, Cooking Channel, Current TV, DIY, E! Entertainment, E! Entertainment HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore Family, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Food Network HD, Indieplex, Gol TV, Great American Country, GSN, GSN HD, Hallmark Channel, Hallmark Channel HD, Hallmark Movie Channel, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, IFC, IFC HD, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, LMN, LMN HD, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, Ovation, Retroplex, Smithsonian HD, Starz, Starz (West), Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz HD, Starz in Black, Starz Kids and Family, Starz Kids and Family HD, Starz On Demand, Style, Style HD, WE, WE HD, You Too TV, Zap2It. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. On or after December 3, RLTV channel 154 and Aspire channel 228 will be added to Digital Variety. On or after December 12, BBC World News channel 362 will be added to Digital Variety; beIN Sport en Espanol channel 836 and beIN Sport en Espanol HD channel 837 will be added to Nuestra Tele. The following services will be added to TWC Sports Pass: TV Games ch 332 , HRTV ch 336, beIN Sport ch 337, beIN Sport HD ch 1337, Universal Sports Net HD ch 1314, *One World Sports HD 1338*,World Fishing Network HD ch 1348, Outside Television HD ch 1349, Pac12 regional networks HD channels 1393 - 1398, Fight Now HD ch 1399. These services will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set- top box: RLTV, BBC World News, TV Games, HRTV, beIN Sport, beIN Sport HD, beIn Sport en Espanol, beIn Sport en Espanol HD, Universal Sports Net HD, One World Sports HD, World Fishing Network HD, Outside Television HD, Pac12 regional networks HD, Fight Now HD. Time Warner Cable will offer a Free Preview of Showtime 1/11/13 - 1/13/13. It is available to all Digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. If you wish to have this Preview blocked, and for parental control information, visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply. For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at


Read more here: http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/search/?sf_search_text=time+warner+cable&sf_category_name_t=*#storylink=cpy


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15750#post_22621585
> 
> http://www.fightnow.com/
> 
> One World Sports HD does not have a US Website yet that's what I mean.



I found this website for OWS: http://www.oneworldsports.com/ 


Can't wait for some professional badminton action! Gotta love that it looks like BH will finally offer the ultimate channels for gambling degenerates in TVG & HRTV.


I'm thinking about cancelling the Spanish package that I ordered when beIN Sports was launched because I just don't watch their Spanish channel that match and a lot of that is because channel placement. Currently the Spanish channel is on channel 1919 and the English version is on 1163. If BH put the Spanish channel on 1164 I would be more apt to check it out but 1919 is pretty much out of range of all of the other sports channels and it's pretty much out of sight out of mind. I would think BH would get more orders for the Spanish package if they put the beIN Sport channels next to each other because I could see some people impulsively ordering the Spanish package if there was something they wanted to watch that wasn't available on the English channel when flipping channels.


----------



## Nayan

I have the sports package and I have beIN on there. That One World Sports looks cool and I would probably watch that.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cpt_K*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15750#post_22622803
> 
> 
> I found this website for OWS: http://www.oneworldsports.com/
> 
> Can't wait for some professional badminton action! Gotta love that it looks like BH will finally offer the ultimate channels for gambling degenerates in TVG & HRTV.
> 
> I'm thinking about cancelling the Spanish package that I ordered when beIN Sports was launched because I just don't watch their Spanish channel that match and a lot of that is because channel placement. Currently the Spanish channel is on channel 1919 and the English version is on 1163. If BH put the Spanish channel on 1164 I would be more apt to check it out but 1919 is pretty much out of range of all of the other sports channels and it's pretty much out of sight out of mind. I would think BH would get more orders for the Spanish package if they put the beIN Sport channels next to each other because I could see some people impulsively ordering the Spanish package if there was something they wanted to watch that wasn't available on the English channel when flipping channels.



I would love to see those HD channel added to my market







We are at 143 HD channels right now. I might actually get those channels because TWC has seemed lately to give the midwest systems the same channel adds as the Texas region fingers crossed.


Oh and TWC Sportsnet and TWC Deportes seem to be offering games that say you team is the Dallas Mavericks you can watch the game with LA sports casters live and it is not blacked out but you can't watch any other games besides your local markets team vs. the lakers. I wonder if this will be the same for the Galaxy games?


----------



## HDOrlando

These notices the past week with BBC World News SD/HD and the new sports channels for KC and Kentucky make this week's notice intriguing.


It's nice to see new HD and it seems like TWC/BHn is really going to want to max out that Sports Pass. Getting the Racing Networks and adding out of market RSN's is making their Sports Pass better than Direct TV's.


Eventually, I think we will eventually get more Fox Sports RSN's and then if they decide to add the Comcast ones, we might literally have all Sports Channels with the exception of LongHorn Network.


Sports Pass jumped to $10 a month or so after NFL RedZone and adding the new services in those TWC areas (I'm betting those channels were cheap) will justify the jump.


Then again, we might get nothing in the notice but if we do not, these additions allow BHN to keep giving us a steady stream of HD for at least another year.


Now, give us Sundance HD already.


----------



## HDOrlando

Found out from Yimitz that his paper does not arrive on Thursdays until mid to late afternoon.


So, we will not get the notice in the morning unless BHN goes early with their notice here. We will probably get ours Friday but given how the notices have been smilar across BHn systems the past two years, it will provide hints as to what we can expect.


----------



## Nayan

Hopefully we'll get some nice HD goodies to end the year







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I did not get my paper this morning. Doubt there is anything till Friday though but if someone got it, please check through it.


----------



## mgsports

GODTV is coming.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


?


----------



## DrDon

GODTV is on WACX-DT 55.2. It's a broadcast channel. Not one of the HD additions being discussed.


----------



## PeterLewis

What I would like to see added is the rest of the Away and Home team feeds in HD for MLB Extra innings so I can drop mlbtv for a more reliable stream.


----------



## HDOrlando

Peter,


I think those eventually could come. They could at least make Game 10-14 available in HD along with Team 10.


BTW: No notice today so we will get it tomorrow. We will get a likely peak of ours when Yimitz gets his Michigan paper late afternoon to early evening and I know Kevin is going to dig up The Indiana notice for us in the early morning hours tomorrow.


May we get some nice HD announced.


----------



## mgsports

Yes I knew that because I saw it on Rabbitears but BHN hasen't annouced when they are going to add it.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15750#post_22639951
> 
> 
> Yes I knew that because I saw it on Rabbitears but BHN hasen't annouced when they are going to add it.



I doubt they will, as they haven't added any of the other religious sub-channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


It looks like were getting BBC World News SD/HD.


Yimitz just got The Michigan notice.


They are getting..................


BBC World News SD/HD by Dec 31 on the SDV System.


It also mentioned the addition of beIN Sport on Nov 2.


Changes to the month to month agreements....................


Added


E!, Hallmark, Hallmark Movie Channel, IFC, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, Smithsonian Channel, WE


Our notice tomorrow will probably be very similar given how BHN has been adding things to system around the same time the past two years.


----------



## Nayan

If we do get BBC World News that would be another thing off my list! This has been an awesome year for us







.


----------



## HDOrlando



It definitely has been a good year. I believe the HD count is down this year but there was not as much to add. If we get the TWC channels and BBC World news by year's end, it will be 32 or 33 HD channels this year depending on if you count the formal uploading of 3-D Events 2 which had been hidden in the guide. Even if you do not count the delayed Cinemax and Showtime channels, it's still very good.


The best was finally getting NFL Network/RedZone and The Weather Channel HD.



First Quarter (January-March)


Weather Channel HD

C-SPAN 2 HD

C-SPAN 3 HD

Showtime Women East HD

Showtime Beyond East HD

Showtime Next East HD

ThrillerMax East HD

WMAX East HD

@Max East HD

5StarMAX East HD

OuterMAX East HD

3-D Events 2

Hustler HD

Disney Jr. HD

NESN HD


Second Quarter (April-June)


MLB Strike Zone HD

Fuel HD

NASA HD


Third Quarter


MTV2 HD

NFL Network HD

NFL RedZone HD

Pac 12 National HD

Playboy HD

Telemundo HD

TV Land HD


4th Quarter


beIN Sport HD

beIN Sports Espanol HD

HSN HD

QVC HD

ShopNBC HD

TWC SportsNet National HD

TWC Deportes National HD

BBC World News HD


While 2013 pales in comparison to what we wanted in 2012, Starz/Encore/Plex HD channels, Sundance HD and hopefully others will keep us on our toes.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is The Indianapolis notice.


No changes from the Michigan on and they will also get BBC World news SD/HD by December 31




NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORK CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with BBC America, Cooking Channel, Current TV, DIY, E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, Food Network, Game Show Network (GSN), GolTV, Great American County (GAC), Hallmark, Hallmark Movie Channel, IFC, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Smithsonian, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family, Style, WE and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. Effective by December 31, 2012 , the following channels will launch on the SDV system: BBC World NewsDigital Basic Channel 320 BBC World News HDDigital Basic Channel 1320 The following channels are now available on the SDV system: beIN SportSports Pass Channel 438 beIN Sport HDSports Pass Channel 1438 beIN Sport EspanolHispanic Tier Channel 881 beIN Sport Espanol HDHispanic Tier Channel 1881 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 11/30/12 - 6014453) - 11/30


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is our *(ORLANDO'S)* Notice


Effective by December 31, 2012 (This is interesting as we have a by date instead of an on or after that usually meant the date mentioned)


BBCA World News Channel 153

BBCA World News HD Channel 1222


BBC America will move from digital channel 153 to digital channel 75 on the SDV System.


They also inform us of the additions of beIN Sport SD/HD and beIN Sport Espanol SD/HD earlier this month.


Like in the other notices, these channels have joined the month to month agreements.


E!, Hallmark, Hallmark Movie Channel, IFC, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, Smithsonian Channel, Style, WE


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice! That is weird with the 'effective by' but it's one more HD channel







. Thank you HD for posting it!


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC NYC is getting it Dec 27 so maybe it's a national rollout like beIN Sport was.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15780#post_22646477
> 
> 
> TWC NYC is getting it Dec 27 so maybe it's a national rollout like beIN Sport was.



In relation to TWC/Bright house legal notices:


I think I might have stumbled upon the Texas notices a week early but if they are true I have a feeling that something was not included in the notice. For some reason TWC Texas has been leaving the channels to be added section black besides RLTV and not to mention they did not even give a word the beIN sport was available:


possible notice for TWC Dallas for December 3rd:


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future.

AYM Sports **

BBC America

BBC America On Demand **

CBTV Michoacan **

Cooking Channel **

Cooking Channel HD **

Current TV **

DIY Network **

DIY Network HD **

E!

E! HD **

Encore

Encore HD

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Suspense

Encore Family

Encore Westerns

Food Network

Food Network HD

GAC

GolTV **

GolTV HD **

GSN

Hallmark Channel

Hallmark Channel HD

Hallmark Movie Channel HD

IFC

IFC HD **

Lifetime

Lifetime HD

Lifetime Real Women **

LMN

LMN HD

Mexico 22 **

Music Choice Channels

NHL Center Ice

NHL Center Ice HD

Once Mexico **

Ovation **

Ovation HD **

Smithsonian HD

Sprout **

Sprout On Demand **

Starz

Starz Cinema

Starz Comedy

Starz Edge

Starz Edge HD

Starz HD

Stars InBlack

Starz Kids & Family

Starz Kids & Family HD

Starz On Demand

Style

Style HD **

WE tv

WE tv HD

Youtoo
*ShopNBC
*


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:



ADD:

None at this time



MOVE:

None at this time



DELETE:

None at this time



CHANGE:

None at this time



The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.



RLTV to Digital Cable Channel 174



* HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service

**Excludes Greenville


Shop NBC is new to the notices. Something Tells me that BBC World SD will show up on my system unannounced sometime this month as it is a national rollout. Even Hawaii is getting it!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is interesting about ShopNBC as BHN just added it's HD channel which really is stretch o vision or 16:9 SD.


I think BBC World News is going to be a TWC/BHN add on the same day like beIN Sport was. It's the first time on our notices that we had a channel announced "By" rather then "On or after".


Hopefully, they get some of those month to month deals renewed soon especially the Starz/Encore as that list is really getting long.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I think I made a mistake of leaving a previous recording on pause too long last night. Some of the shows didn't record while others showed they did. Then today the same thing. Some things said they recorded while others didn't. So, I restarted and now it shows that nothing recorded Friday and Saturday and the last 4 things I watched and deleted were back in the list. Deleting them again didn't reduce my percentage used (although they may have not been taking up space in the first place. Maybe I need to restart again.


Thank You Navigator. I don't know what I would find to occupy my time without these lovely things.


----------



## mgsports

More Telemendo Channels popping up meaning like Kissimmee adding one and the other tv Provider here might losing some local Channels this month.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


I think your post belongs on The Orlando OTA Thread not BHN Orlando.


----------



## mgsports

Yes it should but doesn't mean BHN will pick them up in the city that added them.


----------



## DrDon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15780#post_22653875
> 
> 
> Yes it should but doesn't mean BHN will pick them up in the city that added them.


Which is why it belongs in the OTA thread, not here.


----------



## Maya68

Interesting statement by TWC CEO:

http://consumerist.com/2012/12/03/time-warner-cable-ceo-says-its-time-to-thin-the-cable-channel-herd/


----------



## Nayan

I was just going to post that! On one hand I agree with him, as I only really watch maybe a handful of channels besides the sports ones. On the other, there's a couple niche channels that I do watch and I would miss them if they were gone. It certainly is some food for thought though and it'll be interesting to see which channels get the ax first.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC/BHN has the most HD channels and seem to pick up most that become available.


We will see what happens here and if this is just a leverage ploy as those channels that get bundled in are usually part of the bigger deals.


----------



## HDOrlando

Speaking of channels, there is a rumor that Military Channel is now available in HD and launched Saturday.


If it is, Bright House will likely pick it up quickly as they do with channels they already have in SD except of course Sundance.


----------



## Nayan

That would be a nice addition to the lineup and I hope we get it soon.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15780#post_22656639
> 
> 
> Interesting statement by TWC CEO:
> http://consumerist.com/2012/12/03/time-warner-cable-ceo-says-its-time-to-thin-the-cable-channel-herd/



and watch how quick there is an FCC compliant filed with the FCC because of discriminating the channel provider because the cable company thinks that the channel is worthless. Also why doesn't TWC just move the least watched channels to a new tier that is optional because TWC will lose that battle because customers will drop the service and content companies will force TWC to drop all of their channels if a dispute occurs.


what is failed to mention is that the problem is not with the least watched channels it is sports and it is time to lower sports channels costs by forcing the channel providers to get a smaller check!


also these least watched channels are like $.05 or $.10 a piece so your bill won't go down you will just have less choices.


Also why are these comments being made when low viewed channels like RLTV and Aspire are being added? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of his statement.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I completely agree.


TWC/BHN adds all of these channels like RLTV and Aspire and now they want to cut back.


I think it is all part of upcoming talks and we will lose nothing.


----------



## WackyPacks

What I think he was saying is not necessarily getting of the lesser-popular channels. What he wants to do is get rid of channels that do not pull their weight. In other words, channels that do not produce relative to their cost. For RLTV and Aspire, it would not surprise me if Time Warner is actually getting paid to carry them. If that is true, those would stay. Likewise, shopping and infomercial channels help the bottom line.


----------



## HDOrlando

Wacky,


I definitely think it is possible TWC/BHN are getting paid/getting the channel cheap.


As for the under performing channels, if one is struggling, the networks will probably just re-brand it like they did with I.D. and will with G4.


I do not think any channels will get dropped. This is just something for there upcoming talks.


----------



## WackyPacks

Maybe it is not necessarily just cable channels he's talking about. Maybe it is also OTA channels that could also face the chopping block. Some are of course must-carry, but there are probably some that Time Warner believes they pay too much for the audiences they draw.


----------



## Nayan

So does this mean I will now need a box for every TV?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/04/fcc-cable-rules-change_n_2237212.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009


----------



## HDOrlando

Wacky: That is possible as well.


Nayan: Eventually everyone was going to have to anyway.


----------



## kevin120

Some hope for Sundance HD soon maybe?


In regards to brighthouse/TWC channel agreements:


including: Los Angeles, Orange County, parts of Riverside County, parts of San Bernardino County, Ventura.


December 6, 2012



Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future.


Africa Channel, AYM Sports, Bandamax, CBTV Michoacan, Current TV, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Clasico, E!, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore, Encore, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Action, Encore Westerns, GolTV, GolTV HD, Hallmark, Hallmark HD, Hallmark Movie Channel, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, Halogen TV, IFC, IFC HD, Latinoamerica TV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Mexico 22, Movieplex, Music Choice Channels, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Once Mexico, Ovation, ShopNBC, Smithsonian Channel HD, Sprout, STARZ!, STARZ HD, STARZ East, STARZ East HD, STARZ Edge, STARZ Cinema, STARZ in Black, STARZ Kids & Family, Skylink, Style, Style HD, WE, WE HD, Youtoo and KEYT.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




On or after December 3, 2012, RL TV will be made available on channel 151 to customers with subscription to the Variety tier.




On or after December 13, 2012, Aspire will be made available on channel 136 to customers with subscription to the Variety tier.




On or after December 13, 2012, Azteca America HD (KAZA) will be made available on channel 389 to customers with subscription to Broadcast (Basic TV).




On or after December 13, 2012, BBC World News will be made available on channel 138 to customers with subscription to Variety Tier.




On or after December 13, 2012, beIN SPORT & beIN SPORT HD will be made available to customers with subscription to the TWC Sports Pass. beIN SPORT en Espanol & beIN SPORT en Espanol HD will be made available to customers with subscription to the Espanol Tier.



*On or after December 13, 2012, Encore HD will be made available on channel 349 to customers with subscription to TWC Movie Pass.*




On or after December 13, 2012, fearNET, channel 280 and fearNET HD, channel 352 will be made available to customers with subscription to TWC Movie Pass where not already carried.


*

On or after December 13, 2012, Fox Deportes HD will be made available on channel 380 to customers with subscription to the Variety Tier and Espanol Tier.*



*On or after December 13, 2012, Fox Movie Chanel HD will be made available on channel 351 to customers with subscription to Variety Tier and TWC Movie Pass.*




On or after December 13, 2012, HSN HD will be made available on channel 489 to customers with subscription to Broadcast Basic.




On or after December 13, 2012, Hub HD will be made available on channel 339 to customers with subscription to Variety Tier, El Paquetazo and Family Choice.




On or after December 13, 2012, MeTV will be made available on channel 137 to customers with subscription to Variety Tier where not already carried.




On or after December 13, 2012, MLB Network Strike Zone HD will be made available to customers with subscription to TWC Sports Pass where not already carried.




On or after December 13, 2012, Nat Geo WILD HD will be made available on channel 342 to customers with subscription to Variety Tier and El Paquetazo.



*On or after December 13, 2012, Sundance Channel HD will be made available on channel 350 to customers with subscription to TWC Movie Pass.*




On or after December 13, 2012, Tennis Channel HD will be made available on channel 473 to customers with subscription to TWC Sports Pass.




On or after December 13, 2012, TV Japan HD will be made available on channel 606 to customers with subscription to TV Japan.




On or after December 17, 2012, BBC America, channel 134/884, and BBC America HD, channel 484, will be moving from Basic Cable to Variety Tier. (typo as I confirmed that the channels are currently on the variety tier so it should be the other way around)




On or after December 17, 2012, GMC, channel 160, will move from Choice Tier to the Variety Tier.




On or after December 17, 2012, Nick Jr will be transitioning from an East coast feed to a West coast feed. This change will have no impact on channel placement or packaging. This change could impact scheduled DVR recordings.




Time Warner Cable will offer a Free Preview of Showtime and The Movie Channel 1/11/13 - 1/13/13. It is available to all Digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. If you wish to have this Preview blocked, and for parental control information, visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.


Hmm I am guess that TWC finally got SDV going in the former comcast system or they made new open space to add the channels.


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice find Kevin! Sundance HD would be a nice add to all the systems and make HDOrlando happy







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Sundance HD is also being added in San Diego, Palm Springs/Desert Cities and Barstow. All TWC SoCal areas are getting a good many new HD channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

It still puzzles me as to why we do not have Sundance HD yet.


The channel is not on month to months deals or anything. My theory has been they are saving for when they do not have anything to add.


My hope is we finally get this in the 1st quarter. I only watch it occasionally but would like it off my list.


----------



## HDOrlando

Tomorrow we get the new TWC Lakers Channels (SportsNet and Deportes).


I doubt we get BBC World News with it. I'm expecting that at the end of the month.


----------



## Maya68

Well, my SA HD8300 finally quit recording altogether. I will have to go by the Avalon office to pick up a new one. Is there one you guys recommend?


----------



## HDOrlando

Cisco 8742HDC


It's fast and I love it.


----------



## Maya68

hopefully they have one for me! Thanks HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya,


Not a problem.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22686588
> 
> 
> Cisco 8742HDC
> 
> It's fast and I love it.



Yes it is but the 4x3 GUI is an eyesore....I hope they get an update to make it 16x9 like the samsungs.


----------



## HDOrlando

Over the other forum, Gary says there are plans to realign our SD Lineup.


Birmingham and Indianapolis are getting theirs done tonight along with their HD lineup which we had done two years ago.


Even though I do not visit the SD area much, this is something that is needed.


----------



## HDOrlando

The TWC SportsNet Channels are up a few hours early.


TWC SportsNet National SD/HD 204/1134 (Sports Pass)

TWC Deportes National SD/HD 927/1913 (Nuestros Canales)


Were now at 214 HD Channels although 1139 Sports Pass OD has very little HD content and there are some channels in the SD area of the On Demand section that have some HD. I'm going to ask Gary about this. Right now, not sure how I will count the OF channels going forward.


----------



## diesel32

It's all Laker talk, all the time on that TWCSN channel - which is fun right now watching them make excuses for their crappy team. Unfortunately theyll get better


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22688573
> 
> 
> It's all Laker talk, all the time on that TWCSN channel - which is fun right now watching them make excuses for their crappy team. Unfortunately theyll get better



I wonder if Dwight is happy now?










On another note, next year G4 will become The Esquire Channel, for all your 'metrosexual' (their description, not mine) needs like shopping, cooking, etc.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22688797
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dwight is happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, next year G4 will become The Esquire Channel, for all your 'metrosexual' (their description, not mine) needs like shopping, cooking, etc.



LOL! Quite the change, from a gamer/geek channel to a "metro" channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

I have to say TWC put together a nice RSN and it looks better than the Fox Sports ones.


I do wish The Magic had a channel like this although the interest would not be there. The Lakers will get better unfortunately but it's nice to sit back and laugh for now.


That is a terrible re-brand of G4 and it's not going to work. Discovery already tried going after upscale males with Velocity and that has not worked out too well. If this what the big companies want to do with re-brands, this is where the herd can be thined.


I'll miss Campus PD and The Cops re-runs.


----------



## HDOrlando

BBC World News HD is not in the guide but up if you punch in 1222, you can get it.


The move of BBC America SD to channel 75 and putting BBC World News SD in it's place on 153 has not happened yet.


Were now at 215 HD Channels.


----------



## Maya68

Hubby did me the favor of exchanging the DVR for a new one. He came back with a Samsung SMT-H3272. Does anyone have one of these? It looks like you can put an external HD on it via E-SATA. Before I get too excited... does an external HD work on those?


----------



## HDOrlando

I looked at the SD On Demand in the 300's and found HD On Demand content in those sections.


305: Cutting Edge On Demand- *G4* and *Spike*

310: Kids On Demand- *Nickelodeon*

312: Sports & Fitness On Demand- *NFL Network*

321 Free Movies- *Yule Log Content*

325 Entertainment On Demand- *BET*, *Comedy Central*, *MTV*, *VH1*


I wonder why some of this stuff is not on HD Showcase On Demand.


I count Sports Pass On Demand 1139 which is a mirror on 337 with the same limited HD content as an HD content. Maybe I need to count On Demand HD differently.


----------



## Nayan

The re-branding of G4 is going to be awful, that I agree with. Velocity just plain sucks and that was a huge failure so I don't have high hopes for this switch. I do hope we get Military in HD soon though as I love that kind of stuff.


----------



## DrDon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22689890
> 
> 
> Hubby did me the favor of exchanging the DVR for a new one. He came back with a Samsung SMT-H3272. Does anyone have one of these? It looks like you can put an external HD on it via E-SATA. Before I get too excited... does an external HD work on those?


That was the original idea behind the Samsungs, but as of yet, I don't know that BHN has enabled SATA ports on anything. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I deal with MI and Tampa BHN, mostly.


----------



## kevin120

I wonder when bright house will start to issue DTA's? Time Warner Cable is now accepting orders for them in most of Texas and has already launched them in NC, SC, NY, ME, NH.


----------



## mgsports

The Magic does need it's own channel but won't happen intill Orlando gets NFL/NHL/MLB/MLS and WNBA back.


----------



## FloridaShark

Last night while I was channel surfing around 8:30 I ran across the Smithsonian channel which has always been blacked out as it was a pay channel. Has this been changed?


----------



## Nayan

I just tried it and it's still blocked for me.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22686588
> 
> 
> Cisco 8742HDC
> 
> It's fast and I love it.



That unit is only available to folks who have WHDVR service. We do have other models which will be just fine.


----------



## HDOrlando

I cannot get Smithsonian Channel.


Gary: Too bad as it's a great box.


----------



## HDOrlando

BBC World News HD is now in the guide on channel 1222


BBC America SD is now on channel 75

BBC World News SD is now on channel 153


We now officially have no pending HD.


I do sense we will have SD realignment soon and maybe moving of some HD On Demand.


I might just start counting On Demand differently.


----------



## HDOrlando

Fox on the AVS Chart thread has found out that not only Military Channel went HD but Military History Channel is now also in HD.

http://buckeyecablesystem.com/lineups/lineups/toledo-lineup.pdf 


Since BHN/TWC has both SD channels and neither is on a month to month deal, both are strong possibilities and would expect to them by the end of the second quarter. If both are added, do not be surprised if The Pentagon Channel HD is added with them as part of a Military update.


Unfortunately, this could delay Sundance HD which I would hardly watch but would like to have in my HD section. However, I would also like those two military channels in my HD section too.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.tvpredictions.com/twcla121412.htm maybe MLB Strike in HD to BHN.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22702440
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/twcla121412.htm maybe MLB Strike in HD to BHN.



We already have those in HD


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22697320
> 
> 
> BBC World News HD is now in the guide on channel 1222
> 
> BBC America SD is now on channel 75
> 
> BBC World News SD is now on channel 153
> 
> We now officially have no pending HD.
> 
> I do sense we will have SD realignment soon and maybe moving of some HD On Demand.
> 
> I might just start counting On Demand differently.



seems that BBC World News SD should be wide on Time Warner Cable and Bright House while BBC World News HD should wide on Bright House and limited on Time Warner Cable. My system launched BBC World News this morning on channel 209 which is nice and it is 720x480i so it has more pixels for a SD channel


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It appears that way Kevin.


The HD version looks stretched or upconverted.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22704114
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> It appears that way Kevin.
> 
> The HD version looks stretched or upconverted.


 http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/time-warner-cable-adds-bbc-world-news-to-lineup_b158787 


here is more info on the deal.


seems not everyone is getting BBC World News probably only SDV areas once again as with most adds these days. Oh and the 750MHz system near me got BBC World News so it seems that TWC is starting to add everything we get that is not apart of the sports tier to that system as well as they also got RLTV.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


This also officially confirms the new deal for BBC America. This was expected given how it's now on basic but good to know it's a done deal.


That's one more that will likely be off the month to month deal. May Starz/Encore get done soon and predict it will happen by the end of the 1st quarter of 2013.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15840#post_22705171
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> This also officially confirms the new deal for BBC America. This was expected given how it's now on basic but good to know it's a done deal.
> 
> That's one more that will likely be off the month to month deal. May Starz/Encore get done soon and predict it will happen by the end of the 1st quarter of 2013.



I was told that we may lose Style, E! , IFC, and We come january 1st! according to a memo a TWC rep got that I was talking to about the DTA's so I really don't think they will be dropped because there will a lot of angry women saying where are my channels










HDOrlando do you really think TWC might drop these channels that don't cost near as much as they should for them to be too expensive?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Those could have a drop dead date or just a listing of some of the newer channels on month to month deals. Even if they did, a dispute would not last long on E! and Style because of E!


However, since AMC is not a part of the equation, WE and IFC might not have a leg to stand on. I never watch WE and hardly watch IFC. It's possible they could get yanked and I would not budge on either unless AMC was in the equation. Both are definitely channels where the heard could be thinned. The thing that can keep them both alive is AMC.


I wish those Starz/Encore channels would have a drop dead date so we can get more HD and that long list can be trimmed.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15840#post_22706051
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Those could have a drop dead date or just a listing of some of the newer channels on month to month deals. Even if they did, a dispute would not last long on E! and Style because of E!
> 
> However, since AMC is not a part of the equation, WE and IFC might not have a leg to stand on. I never watch WE and hardly watch IFC. It's possible they could get yanked and I would not budge on either unless AMC was in the equation. Both are definitely channels where the heard could be thinned. The thing that can keep them both alive is AMC.
> 
> I wish those Starz/Encore channels would have a drop dead date so we can get more HD and that long list can be trimmed.



the real solution would be for all cable networks to start reairing stuff from the 90s instead of letting it go waste and there would be more variety on all of the channels!


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/ad/2115608#storylink=misearch Only things coming maybe to Sports Pass and free Showtime Preview and so on.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15840#post_22708758
> 
> http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/ad/2115608#storylink=misearch Only things coming maybe to Sports Pass and free Showtime Preview and so on.



please post this in the Kansas city thread not here or say that this pertains to brighthouse as TWC has new channels that might come to bright house.. I give HDOrlando the scoop on which channels are new to TWC/Bright house.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


mgsports actually posted a newer notice and it has some noticeable changes on the month to month agreements.


Not only is BBC America off as expected but so are The Scripps Channels which are Cooking Channel, DIY, Food Network and GAC. GSN also is not on the deals anymore either.


It also appears those new sports channels have not launched yet though.


BTW: Fox on the HD Channel thread who found a cable company with Military Channel HD and Military History HD claims that Chiller HD is now out. I'm waiting for confirmation on that but if true, that will be #1 on my want list so I can finally DVR my Friday Chiller movies in HD.


----------



## mgsports

Yes that is for TWCKC an I believe the other Cable system here is the one that has those Military Channels in HD. It does not say they will add them but might and will need to suscribe to TWC Sports Pass to get them.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


The cable system with the HD Military channels is in Ohio.


Those Sports Channels will indeed be on Sports Pass when/if they are added.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15840#post_22709582
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> mgsports actually posted a newer notice and it has some noticeable changes on the month to month agreements.
> 
> Not only is BBC America off as expected but so are The Scripps Channels which are Cooking Channel, DIY, Food Network and GAC. GSN also is not on the deals anymore either.
> 
> It also appears those new sports channels have not launched yet though.
> 
> BTW: Fox on the HD Channel thread who found a cable company with Military Channel HD and Military History HD claims that Chiller HD is now out. I'm waiting for confirmation on that but if true, that will be #1 on my want list so I can finally DVR my Friday Chiller movies in HD.



I might have jumped the shark. I have not been keeping up with the month to month changes as they have been the same for almost a year oops.


I know that TWC might wait on those HD adds until after the first of the year due to having to do a lot of work on the internet side by adding 4 more DOCSIS channels. I noticed that the central Texas TWC systems are now using 88 (609MHz) and 89 (615MHz) for SDV services as before they were using 90 (621MHz) to 118 (759MHz) for SDV, VOD, Lookback and startover. my area has a lot of work to do as we are going from 6 to 8 downstream DOCSIS channels and are having several analogs removed coinciding with the launch of HD DTAs in my area.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: It happens.


TWC might delay but hopefully BHN won't.


----------



## mgsports

Yes I saw or knew that.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15840#post_22711697
> 
> 
> Kevin: It happens.
> 
> TWC might delay but hopefully BHN won't.



well I wonder now that GSN is of the month to month notices if we will get it in Dallas. I had it announced for channel 723 to be added last november and it fell through now we have TWC Deportes national HD on that channel and TWC is probably going to have to remove the HD VOD title channels on channels 713-722 on the Cisco and Motorola DCX-M boxes in North Texas to add new HD channels unless they stuff some in the area near the HD premium channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Well, I still think we need to see it confirmed on a few other notices to make sure it's not a misprint but if it is not, GSN HD is likely coming your way.


More motivation for you to look at the notices that come out next week.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15840#post_22712693
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Well, I still think we need to see it confirmed on a few other notices to make sure it's not a misprint but if it is not, GSN HD is likely coming your way.
> 
> More motivation for you to look at the notices that come out next week.



my notices come out today!


Oh by the way those channels are not on the Waco Texas notice either so deal a was completed for those channels


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


All of them as in BBC America, Cooking Channel, DIY, Food Network, GAC and GSN?


That would be great.


If GAC (Never watch it) launches in HD, TWC/BHN will be able to get it.


Hopefully, more channels will have new agreements especially Starz/Encore.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15840#post_22712995
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> All of them as in BBC America, Cooking Channel, DIY, Food Network, GAC and GSN?
> 
> That would be great.
> 
> If GAC (Never watch it) launches in HD, TWC/BHN will be able to get it.
> 
> Hopefully, more channels will have new agreements especially Starz/Encore.



Yes!


here is the legal notice for wichita falls texas:

Wichita Falls Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future. Current TV E! Encore Encore HD Encore Action Encore Drama Encore Love Encore Suspense Encore Family Encore Westerns Hallmark Channel Hallmark Channel HD IFC IFC HD Lifetime Lifetime HD LMN Music Choice Channels NHL Center Ice NHL Center Ice HD NHL Network NHL Network HD Ovation ShopNBC Smithsonian HD Starz Starz HD Starz Cinema Starz Edge Starz Edge HD Starz InBlack Starz Kids and Family Starz Kids and Family HD Starz On Demand Style WE tv WE tv HD In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: ADD: None at this time MOVE: C-SPAN from Standard Cable Channel 38 to Standard Cable Channel 70 (Digital Set-Top Box or Digital Adaptor Required) ESPN2 from Standard Cable Channel 70 to Standard Cable Channel 38 Hallmark Channel from Standard Cable Channel 76 to Standard Cable Channel 68 History from Standard Cable Channel 72 to Standard Cable Channel 46 LMN from Standard Cable Channel 68 to Standard Cable Channel 76 (Digital Set-Top Box or Digital Adaptor Required) National Geographic from Standard Cable Channel 75 to Standard Cable Channel 62 Oxygen from Standard Cable Channel 62 to Standard Cable Channel 75 TruTV from Standard Cable Channel 46 to Standard Cable Channel 72 (Digital Set-Top Box or Digital Adaptor Required) TV Land from Standard Cable Channel 73 to Standard Cable Channel 43 YouToo from Standard Cable Channel *4*3 to Standard Cable Channel 73 DELETE: None at this time CHANGE: None at this time The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment: BBC World News to Digital Cable Channel 349 FREE PREVIEW Time Warner Cable will offer a Free Preview of Showtime 1/11/13 - 1/13/13. It is available to all Digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. If you wish to have this Preview blocked, and for parental control information, visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply. *HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service All trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. 2012 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license.


Waco Texas Notice:


Waco Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future. AYM Sports CBTV Michoacan Current TV E! Encore Encore Action Encore Drama Encore Love Encore Suspense Encore Family Encore Westerns GolTV Hallmark Channel Hallmark Channel HD Hallmark Movie Channel Hallmark Movie Channel HD Halogen IFC Lifetime Lifetime HD Lifetime Real Women LMN LMN HD Mexico 22 Music Choice Channels NHL Center Ice NHL Center Ice HD Once Mexico Ovation ShopNBC Smithsonian HD Starz Starz Cinema Starz Edge Starz HD Starz InBlack Starz Kids & Family Starz On Demand Style WE tv WE tv HD In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: ADD: KDYW to Basic Cable Channel TBA MOVE: CMT from Standard Cable Channel 48 to Standard Cable Channel 72 National Geographic from Standard Cable Channel 72 to Standard Cable Channel 48 OWN from Standard Cable Channel 37 to Standard Cable Channel 71 (Digital Set-Top Box or Digital Adaptor Required) SPEED from Standard Cable Channel 71 to Standard Cable Channel 37 DELETE: None at this time CHANGE: None at this time The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment. HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD services. BBC World News to Digital Cable Channel 114 FREE PREVIEW Time Warner Cable will offer a Free Preview of Showtime 1/11/13 - 1/13/13. It is available to all Digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. If you wish to have this Preview blocked, and for parental control information, visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply. * HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service All trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. �2012 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license.


My notice should look similar to wichita falls notice as we are having analogs removed on the same day!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing in those legal notices for those channels.


Nice to see it shrink.


Ours comes out in two weeks with a sneak peak via Michigan in one and a half weeks.


----------



## kevin120

here we go again TWC trying to drop cheap unexpensive channels to make a point:


TWC plans to drop ovation which seems to only be asking for pennies a month were will this madness end. Your supposed to be adding HD channels not dropping them Uh
















http://finance.yahoo.com/news/time-warner-cable-intends-drop-160000167.html


----------



## Nayan

Oh I hope it doesn't get dropped here! It's one of the ones I watch.


----------



## HDOrlando

I never watch Ovation but it would really suck for Nayan.


A settlement at the last minute could happen.


With new deals down for BBC America, Food Network, Cooking Channel, DIY, GAC and GSN, you have to wonder if they are going to complete any other deals or drop some other channels.


BTW: It's confirmed. Chiller HD is available and hopefully it will be picked up.


----------



## Nayan

I hope we get Chiller HD for you! They have some good stuff on there and it would be nice to have another HD channel. I really hope they don't start dropping some of the niche channels as there's a number of them I do watch.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I think they will drop some channels but mostly indys like Ovation. A channel like Current TV could be next as it is on month to month deals and an Indy.


Chiller HD would be great. It's #1 on my HD wishlist of currently available channels and even channels that are not available yet in HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15840#post_22720037
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> I think they will drop some channels but mostly indys like Ovation. A channel like Current TV could be next as it is on month to month deals and an Indy.
> 
> Chiller HD would be great. It's #1 on my HD wishlist of currently available channels and even channels that are not available yet in HD.



I wonder if Ovation can fight the channel drop as they are an independent carrier and they pretty much have evidence that TWC is just dropping channels to save them money while not lowering customers bills. I could see a fight going to the FCC and Ovation winning because TWC is looking for more profit while making the customers and channel owners lose.


TWC has a problem and it is with channel selection they don't have enough of the same national lineup uniform across the country so people drop them where they don't have 100 or more HD channels and yet TWC does not seem to be interested in upgrading like they should.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here are two more articles on Ovation

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-time-warner-cable-to-drop-arts-channel-ovation-20121218,0,4562899.story 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324907204578187442454293134.html 


The first tells a little bit about talks broke down earlier this year and how more systems recently got the HD version.


The second talks about some other channels on month to month deals. Hallmark likes their progress and it's mentioned that Current' whose agreement is based on ratings as earlier reported, gets lower ratings than Ovation.


Based on the first one, I think talks can pick up again if Ovation caves but with this news along with the agreements that have been reached (BBc Amerca, Scripps Networks, GSN), it will be interesting to see if anything gets pulled or new deals are struck for anything.


I also found this on WE TV, IFC, E! and Style

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-12-03/time-warner-cable-threatens-to-drop-low-rated-networks.html 


What is interesting here is it matches the 4 channels on the memo from the TWC rep that Kevin mentioned.


And of course, we are all pulling for a new Starz deal.










It could be very interesting to see if anything is dropped along with watch the newswires for news after the ball drops on New Year's.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not sure how reliable The New York Post is but word is IFC and WE could get the ax. Current TV is also mentioned but that has been rumored since early this year and that deal has something to do with ratings.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/business/twc_ovation_cut_just_start_DeZ5iURgulVTz07mnJrFgJ 


If IFC and WE are dropped, it would only last until The AMC agreement is up when they will demand IFC and WE be on the system or no new deal for AMC. Without AMC, they would have no leverage.


I like IFC's movies and would not like to see it dropped. However, if it is, I hope it is replaced in the Movie Pass Package.


I will not miss Ovation, would not miss WE but would like Current to stay for there documentaries.


My feeling is Gol TV could also be on the chopping block.


It's going to be an interesting two weeks.


----------



## Nayan

I read the same thing in the WSJ this morning. I never watch WE or Current but it would suck for those who do. And I'm sorry Kevin, but lower our bills if they drop channels? Ummm, yeah.


----------



## mgsports

 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment_tv_tvblog/2012/12/golf-channel-a-change-on-bright-house-networks.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It is going to be an interesting two weeks. It seems like TWC wants to make a statement.


mgsports: This was already on a legal notice here.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/time-warner-cable-drop-ovation/140801


----------



## kevin120

Military Channel HD coming to TWC California systems on January 16th also notice MTV2 HD, TV Land HD, and Disney Jr. HD making their debut in the west coast TWC systems







?


LEGAL NOTICES

Time Warner Cable's

San Diego division agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their service and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following

agreements with

programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future.


Africa Channel, AYM

Sports, Bandamax, CBTV Michoacan, Current TV, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Clasico, E!, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore, Encore, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Action, Encore Westerns, GolTV, GolTV HD, Hallmark, Hallmark HD, Hallmark Movie Channel, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, Halogen TV, IFC, IFC HD, Latinoamerica TV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Mexico 22, Movieplex, Music Choice Channels, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Once Mexico, Ovation, ShopNBC,

Smithsonian Channel HD, Sprout, STARZ!, STARZ HD, STARZ East, STARZ East HD, STARZ Edge, STARZ Cinema, STARZ in Black, STARZ Kids & Family, Skylink, Style,

Style HD, WE, WE HD, and Youtoo.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


Time Warner Cable will offer a Free Preview of Showtime and The Movie Channel 1/11/13-

1/13/13. It is available to all Digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. If you wish to have this Preview

blocked, and for parental control information, visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may

apply.


On or after January 7,

2013, Telefutura will be rebranded to UniMas.


The below services may launch on or after January 16, 2013. The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Destination America HD, *Disney Jr. HD, MTV2 HD*, OWN HD, *The Military Channel HD*, TruTV HD, *TV Land HD*, TWC Sports Special Programming, and TWC Sports Special Programming HD.


On or after January 23, 2013, Nuvo will be moving from Variety Tier to Espanol Tier.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Great Find!


This would be a nice addition for Bright House to start the new year.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22727332
> 
> 
> Military Channel HD coming to TWC California systems on January 16th also notice MTV2 HD, TV Land HD, and Disney Jr. HD making their debut in the west coast TWC systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> LEGAL NOTICES
> 
> Time Warner Cable's
> 
> San Diego division agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their service and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following
> 
> agreements with
> 
> programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future.
> 
> Africa Channel, AYM
> 
> Sports, Bandamax, CBTV Michoacan, Current TV, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Clasico, E!, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore, Encore, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Action, Encore Westerns, GolTV, GolTV HD, Hallmark, Hallmark HD, Hallmark Movie Channel, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, Halogen TV, IFC, IFC HD, Latinoamerica TV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Mexico 22, Movieplex, Music Choice Channels, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Once Mexico, Ovation, ShopNBC,
> 
> Smithsonian Channel HD, Sprout, STARZ!, STARZ HD, STARZ East, STARZ East HD, STARZ Edge, STARZ Cinema, STARZ in Black, STARZ Kids & Family, Skylink, Style,
> 
> Style HD, WE, WE HD, and Youtoo.
> 
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> Time Warner Cable will offer a Free Preview of Showtime and The Movie Channel 1/11/13-
> 
> 1/13/13. It is available to all Digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. If you wish to have this Preview
> 
> blocked, and for parental control information, visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may
> 
> apply.
> 
> On or after January 7,
> 
> 2013, Telefutura will be rebranded to UniMas.
> 
> The below services may launch on or after January 16, 2013. The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Destination America HD, *Disney Jr. HD, MTV2 HD*, OWN HD, *The Military Channel HD*, TruTV HD, *TV Land HD*, TWC Sports Special Programming, and TWC Sports Special Programming HD.
> 
> On or after January 23, 2013, Nuvo will be moving from Variety Tier to Espanol Tier.



Kevin, all of those HD channels listed are missing in the LA market. They're getting serious about adding things out there. That will be 18 HD additions in 2 months.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22729371
> 
> 
> Kevin, all of those HD channels listed are missing in the LA market. They're getting serious about adding things out there. That will be 18 HD additions in 2 months.



watch next will be Texas! They are focusing on DOCSIS upgrades in Texas right now.


I hope TWC replaces Ovation HD with another HD channel we are missing North Texas when they drop ovation on the 31st most likely.


I have a feeling TWC will be adding more HD channels in the Texas divisions soon as they put BBC World News SD in San Antonio on 298 leaving about 10 channel slots open for more HD adds. My system has to remove some on demand channels before we get a ton of new HD channels. I know that I am getting KTXD MeTV HD soon so that could be the ovation replacement.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I wouldn't count on TWC dropping Ovation just yet. The channel seems to be gaining popularity, and it might just be leverage. I know Glenn Britt said how he wanted to get rid of weak channels, but Ovation is child's play to the programming expenses. I would think Ovation carriage is tied to Hubbard's ReelzChannel as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I hope that is the case. You deserve more HD.


Oriolesmagic: I do not think it is a done deal either. I think it is more TWC wanting to make a statement and I think it will go further than Ovation. If they lower their asking price, this might be adverted. In the end, I think TWC would love to make a statement and drop some channels for a few weeks.


I am with them on doing this to Ovation because I do not feel they deserve a raise.


ReelzChannel is on another deal but the issue of Ovation could come up when Reelz's deal is up. I think TWC/BHN would drop both if push came to shove.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22729602
> 
> 
> Kevin: I hope that is the case. You deserve more HD.
> 
> Oriolesmagic: I do not think it is a done deal either. I think it is more TWC wanting to make a statement and I think it will go further than Ovation. If they lower their asking price, this might be adverted. In the end, I think TWC would love to make a statement and drop some channels for a few weeks.
> 
> I am with them on doing this to Ovation because I do not feel they deserve a raise.
> 
> ReelzChannel is on another deal but the issue of Ovation could come up when Reelz's deal is up. I think TWC/BHN would drop both if push came to shove.



so what you are saying is Ovation is fuse all over again?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22729371
> 
> 
> Kevin, all of those HD channels listed are missing in the LA market. They're getting serious about adding things out there. That will be 18 HD additions in 2 months.



Some of those channels listed are in parts of the LA systems so have Destination America HD while some have ESPN Deportes HD it has to do with the fact that TWC was not using SDV in the 750MHz former comcast areas and they added some channels in those areas that the SDV areas did not have added and then they ran out of bandwidth and TWC started to add channels only to the 860MHz SDV areas and left the 750MHz areas out now TWC has launched SDV in the 750MHz areas that have dropped analog expanded basic. not to the extent that the 860MHz LA areas have it deployed as they are only using 16 QAMs for SDV in the 750MHz areas while the 860MHz areas are using 22 QAMs for SDV Basically TWC is harmonizing the LA lineups.


the notice posted earlier was for Barstow which is 550MHz with SDV enabled with no analogs above channel 13 except for channel 41 CSPAN.


this is the LA notice:

Including: Los Angeles, Orange County, parts of Riverside County, parts of San Bernardino County, Ventura.


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future.


Africa Channel, AYM Sports, Bandamax, CBTV Michoacan, Current TV, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Clasico, E!, E! HD, Ecuavisa, Encore, Encore, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Action, Encore Westerns, GolTV, GolTV HD, Hallmark, Hallmark HD, Hallmark Movie Channel, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, Halogen TV, IFC, IFC HD, Latinoamerica TV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Mexico 22, Movieplex, Music Choice Channels, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, Once Mexico, Ovation, ShopNBC, Smithsonian Channel HD, Sprout, STARZ!, STARZ HD, STARZ East, STARZ East HD, STARZ Edge, STARZ Cinema, STARZ in Black, STARZ Kids & Family, Skylink, Style, Style HD, WE, WE HD, Youtoo and KEYT.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




Time Warner Cable will offer a Free Preview of Showtime and The Movie Channel 1/11/13 - 1/13/13. It is available to all Digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. If you wish to have this Preview blocked, and for parental control information, visit twc.com or call 1-800-TWCABLE. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.




On or after January 3, 2013, KCET (Kids & Family DT2), channel 192, will be rebranded to KCET (KCETLink DT2).




On or after January 7, 2013, Telefutura will be rebranded to UniMas.




On or after January 16, 2013, Golf Channel will be made available to customers with subscriptions to Premium International Korean Packages.




The below services may launch on or after January 16, 2013. The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Destination America HD, Disney Jr HD, ESPN Deportes HD, MTV 2 HD, OWN HD, The Military Channel HD, TruTV HD, TV Land HD, TWC Sports Special Programming, and TWC Sports Special Programming HD.




On or after January 23, 2013, Nuvo will be moving from Variety Tier to Espanol Tier.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I know when I previously checked systems in the LA division, I never saw Destination America HD featured. There's a few oddballs with the Discovery channels, some of the Northeast divisions are missing it too, others are missing ID in HD. For some reason, they don't have the channel(s) at all in those respective divisions.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22729685
> 
> 
> I know when I previously checked systems in the LA division, I never saw Destination America HD featured. There's a few oddballs with the Discovery channels, some of the Northeast divisions are missing it too, others are missing ID in HD. For some reason, they don't have the channel(s) at all in those respective divisions.



my system has 143 HD channels which is the most for any of the west region on TWC for now it seems that LA might catch up very soon! I think they will be going around 135 to 138 HD channels in those areas. It is not going to be a net add of 18 HD channels in LA as about four of the announced channels for this month and last month are being added in about half of the areas one set of areas is getting HSN HD and Destination America HD added while the other set of systems is getting ESPN Deportes HD and MLB Strike Zone HD added.


I know that my area had an additional 20 HD channels added last year after we went from 16 SDV QAMs to 24 SDV QAMs similar to what LA is having done to them.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Fuse was all about TWC NYC having MSG.


That dispute was why it was pulled and Fuse came back when it was over. If not for MSG, I could see how Fuse would be dropped completely.


OriolesMagic: Brighthouse outside of their Panhandle divisions pretty much has most of the same HD channels although Bakersfield surprisingly does not have HSN, NHL Network or WGN America at all. Some Time Warner Cable divisions have odd lineups like you point out.


With Military Channel HD launching, the last Discovery channel not in HD is Discovery Fit and Health.


Time Warner does need to catch up to Bright House who has more than they do despite doing their deals for them.


----------



## HDOrlando

We are getting towards the end of the month and that means another notice is coming.


Michigan should get theirs on Thursday and us a week from Monday.


I do feel Military Channel HD will be in the notice especially since TWC California is adding it in January.


Maybe they will do a Military update and throw in Military History HD and Pentagon Channel HD? TWC/BHN can pick those up because they are not on month to months and already have both channels.


The channel I'm really hoping for is Chiller HD. Of all the stuff still to launch in HD, Chiller was sky high atop my list and was the thrilled to hear it has launched on two small cable co's.


As for others, Sundance HD could be in play along with those new sports channels TWC announced but has not added to the Kentucky or Kansas City systems yet and The Pac 12 Alternates.


On the months to months...


OFF: BBC America, Cooking Channel, DIY
Added: ShopNBC


Dropped: Ovation (When the ball drops)


In the end, I expect just Military Channel HD but hope for my Chiller HD which I way more than I wanted Weather Channel HD and much more than I still want Sundance HD.


What does everyone else want?


Ohh yeah, Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22736733
> 
> 
> We are getting towards the end of the month and that means another notice is coming.
> 
> Michigan should get theirs on Thursday and us a week from Monday.
> 
> I do feel Military Channel HD will be in the notice especially since TWC California is adding it in January.
> 
> Maybe they will do a Military update and throw in Military History HD and Pentagon Channel HD? TWC/BHN can pick those up because they are not on month to months and already have both channels.
> 
> The channel I'm really hoping for is Chiller HD. Of all the stuff still to launch in HD, Chiller was sky high atop my list and was the thrilled to hear it has launched on two small cable co's.
> 
> As for others, Sundance HD could be in play along with those new sports channels TWC announced but has not added to the Kentucky or Kansas City systems yet and The Pac 12 Alternates.
> 
> On the months to months...
> 
> OFF: BBC America, Cooking Channel, DIY
> Added: ShopNBC
> 
> Dropped: Ovation (When the ball drops)
> 
> In the end, I expect just Military Channel HD but hope for my Chiller HD which I way more than I wanted Weather Channel HD and much more than I still want Sundance HD.
> 
> What does everyone else want?
> 
> Ohh yeah, Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to everyone!



someone posted over in one of the north carolina threads that TWC sent a letter notifying of the sports pass increase to $8,99 and that it hinted at more sports pass programming coming in upcoming months so I bet that my division will be doing the same thing and more HD channels,.


I smell an HD for Texas come February:


and here is why:


TWC added BBC World news in San Antonio and put it on channel 298 and they could have put it in the 270s or 280s but the didn't which leads me to believe that we will get more HD soon in Texas.

here is what I am talking about

259 PAC-12 National

260 FOX College Sports Atlantic

261 FOX College Sports Central

262 FOX College Sports Pacific

263 Tennis Channel

264 FUEL TV

265 CBS Sports Network

266 NHL Network

267 Sportsman Channel

268 Big Ten Network

269 FOX Soccer Plus HD

270 PAC-12 National HD

271 Disney Junior

272 GMC

273 TWC SportsNet

274 TWC SportsNet HD

276 TWC Deportes HD

277 beIN Sport

278 RLTV

280 NFL Network
*281 NFL Red Zone

292 DIY Network HD

297 Shop Zeal 4

298 BBC World News*

299 Starz Kids & Family HD

300 Encore E


wouldn't TWC put BBC World News on 282 if they weren't adding more channels? I also was talking to the online chat about an issue with the ordering of the HD DTA's and was told that more HD channels are coming but they don't know which ones which usually is a precursor to about a month to month and a half out before we get an announcement of HD adds the last time I was told this I got:

E! HD

Style HD

Reelz Channel HD

Oxygen HD

Ovation HD (getting dropped) will it be replaced? on january 1st or shortly there after?

Sportsman Channel HD

GAME2 HD

Bloomberg HD

IFC HD

Showtime Beyond HD

showtime Women HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Extreme HD

More Max HD

Thriller MAX HD

TMC Xtra HD

Hub HD

Halogen HD

Fox Deportes HD



I am expecting:

Disney Jr HD

Military Channel HD

Sundance Channel HD

BBC America HD (now that a deal is done)

TV Land HD

MTV2 HD

Fox Movie Channel HD

Fuse HD (a long shot but covered under MSG deal)

WGN America HD (maybe as we have the SD version and they got an agreement to move the channel to digital nationwide)


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I smell one for you too.


Our Sports Pass is $10 now following the addition of RedZone.


The only sports stuff they have to add is those TWC stations in the Kansas City and Kentucky that were announced but apparently delayed. The only channels in Sports Pass not in HD yet are ESPN Classic and Fox College Sports (available part-time on Direct TV). They also will likely add The Pac 12 Alternates in 2013 and maybe some more out of market RSN's.


Hopefully, $10 is the cap for the Sports Pass. I still remember when it was $1.99 and we got NBA TV and Tennis Channel with it.


I think your HD projections are correct but hope it includes Chiller HD and Sundance HD to go along with the likely addition of Military Channel HD.


----------



## avsforumsdsd

Peter, you had the wheels turning in my head about the LG reorder, until I saw the $1000 price. Too bad that unit isn't a DVD player too, then we wouldn't have to swap DVI cables or get a DVI switch, and it would be more justifiable at that price. I know that cutting edge technology is not inexpensive, but my wallet has its limitations


----------



## mgsports

In Orlando like would like to see Metro Sports Channels,The Shopping Channels in HD that you don't have,other Sports Channels in SD/HD. Know for TWCKC Sun Sports,Fox Sports Southwest and so on.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22736793
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I smell one for you too.
> 
> Our Sports Pass is $10 now following the addition of RedZone.
> 
> The only sports stuff they have to add is those TWC stations in the Kansas City and Kentucky that were announced but apparently delayed. The only channels in Sports Pass not in HD yet are ESPN Classic and Fox College Sports (available part-time on Direct TV). They also will likely add The Pac 12 Alternates in 2013 and maybe some more out of market RSN's.
> 
> Hopefully, $10 is the cap for the Sports Pass. I still remember when it was $1.99 and we got NBA TV and Tennis Channel with it.
> 
> I think your HD projections are correct but hope it includes Chiller HD and Sundance HD to go along with the likely addition of Military Channel HD.



According to Zap2it, those extra Sports Pass channels (One World, Fight Now, WFN, Outside, Pac-12 regionals) were added to TWC in the Mid-Ohio region, including Columbus and Toledo.


----------



## rich21

Looks like TWC is boosting the download speed for the standard internet users for no additional charge. Is BHN going to follow suit ?

http://bgr.com/2012/12/21/time-warner-cable-internet-speeds-increase-262587/


----------



## yimitz

Up here in Michigan, I got a postcard from BHN a few weeks ago stating they were upgrading the standard speed in our market to 10Mb down, 1Mb up. I verified the change last week.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: I do not always trust those listings and did not know they were coming to Ohio?


Kevin: Do you know if those channels launched anywhere?


Rich and Yimitz: Definitely good news.


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando: The entire Midwest region was slated to get those channels except for Cincinnati and Cleveland for some reason. Most of the national areas were getting them too in KY and TN. The guides on Zap2It do show all of them launching in both Toledo and Columbus, can anyone confirm if they did? I know the Pac-12 regionals were announced in October/November for the Eastern region, but never got added. Some of the areas were not getting beIn Sports 2 as they lack a Latino package, just as they did not get Time Warner Cable Deportes HD.


----------



## Nayan

Just want to wish all my BH friends a very Merry Christmas! May Santa bring you some awesome goodies and may he bring us some great HD!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22740672
> 
> 
> HDOrlando: The entire Midwest region was slated to get those channels except for Cincinnati and Cleveland for some reason. Most of the national areas were getting them too in KY and TN. The guides on Zap2It do show all of them launching in both Toledo and Columbus, can anyone confirm if they did? I know the Pac-12 regionals were announced in October/November for the Eastern region, but never got added. Some of the areas were not getting beIn Sports 2 as they lack a Latino package, just as they did not get Time Warner Cable Deportes HD.



I would assume a near launch as the TV listings on the TWC website list the channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: Thanks for the info. We have a system in Michigan that does not get Deportes either.


Nayan: Same to you and everyone else. May everyone have a Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holiday.


2013 will not be as big as 2012 with no NFL Network but there are still goodies to be added (More HD Starz/Encore/Plex, Sundance, maybe even EPIX and the HDNet Movies pipedream for some) and new channels hat have gone HD (Military Channel, Chiller and probably more) that we will get in HD.


We will find out if we are likely getting goodies in our next notice in two days when yimitz will hopefully have good news from Michigan for us.


Kevin: Could you please link me?


Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

Some further fuel to the fire on my prediction we will get Military Channel HD in our notice.


I was looking over the BHN IPad app lineup and I saw "Military HD" in it.


While they also have the Starz HD channels listed which will not come until a new agreement is reached, there is nothing to stop us from getting Military Channel HD.


I think we will get at least that in the next notice.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22742380
> 
> 
> Some further fuel to the fire on my prediction we will get Military Channel HD in our notice.
> 
> I was looking over the BHN IPad app lineup and I saw "Military HD" in it.
> 
> While they also have the Starz HD channels listed which will not come until a new agreement is reached, there is nothing to stop us from getting Military Channel HD.
> 
> I think we will get at least that in the next notice.



I have noticed that TWC TV APP website for computers has been enhanced nicer picture!


I noticed Ovation has been yanked off it.


these have been upgraded to HD on the app:

Military Channel HD

BBC America HD (added to the app)

MTV2 HD

TV Land HD



also the channel logos are now in color and the picture quality has improved significantly!


the quality of the video seems to not be as washed out as before.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22742380
> 
> 
> Some further fuel to the fire on my prediction we will get Military Channel HD in our notice.
> 
> I was looking over the BHN IPad app lineup and I saw "Military HD" in it.
> 
> While they also have the Starz HD channels listed which will not come until a new agreement is reached, there is nothing to stop us from getting Military Channel HD.
> 
> I think we will get at least that in the next notice.



Hmm Time Warner Cable just added Encore HD to its southern california systems so I would say that they are a possibility as TWC has an agreement to carry all of the channels except for Encore Espanol, and the 2 new Encore HD channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That sounds good on the AP. Maybe I'll get it if I get an IPad.


On Encore, we got it in March of 2010 or 2011 when it was on monh to month deals and Tampa Bay got the main Starz around that time or later in the year.


I think the month to month deal holds up the other Encore and Starz channels so I doubt it's over but given ho long it has been on the deals, I think an agreement will be reached soon clearing up it's long listing on the month to month deals and more HD Starz/Encore/Plex.


Everyone: Yimitz will have Michigan's notice for us sometime in the afternoon or early evening giving us a peak as to what our Monday notice will have in it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22748528
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> That sounds good on the AP. Maybe I'll get it if I get an IPad.
> 
> On Encore, we got it in March of 2010 or 2011 when it was on monh to month deals and Tampa Bay got the main Starz around that time or later in the year.
> 
> I think the month to month deal holds up the other Encore and Starz channels so I doubt it's over but given ho long it has been on the deals, I think an agreement will be reached soon clearing up it's long listing on the month to month deals and more HD Starz/Encore/Plex.
> 
> Everyone: Yimitz will have Michigan's notice for us sometime in the afternoon or early evening giving us a peak as to what our Monday notice will have in it.



Does bright house allow for desktop viewing of the app? that is how I use it on TWC with my home computer which I use as a 4th tv now that the quality has improved.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I am not sure as I have not downloaded the AP.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22748618
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I am not sure as I have not downloaded the AP.



I know with TWC you can just login to their website at www.TWCTV.com and enter your my services user/password and it requires microsoft silverlight no app download required. I looked on the bright house website and found nothing for this feature you need to nudge gary to get them to allow for this as TWC already allows for this not to mention VOD over IP to the ipad, iphone, android devices, and desktop computers is in a rollout phase for TWC right now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz got his notice early this morning while shoveling all of the snow out of his driveway.


There were no surprises on the month to month deals


Added: ShopNBC

Off: BBC America, Cooking Channel, DIY, Food Network, GAC and GSN.


1 new HD Channel


Jewelry TV HD (February 1)


It's likely our notice and while it is not what anyone wanted and feel the above should have been added with the other shopping channels in late October (arrived a day or so early), at least we get it out of the way.


The stinger though: No Sundance HD, Military Channel HD or Chiller HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz got his notice early this morning while shoveling all of the snow out of his driveway.


There were no surprises on the month to month deals


Added: ShopNBC

Off: BBC America, Cooking Channel, DIY, Food Network, GAC and GSN.


1 new HD Channel


Jewelry TV HD (February 1)


It's likely our notice and while it is not what anyone wanted and feel the above should have been added with the other shopping channels in late October (arrived a day or so early), at least we get it out of the way.


The stinger though: No Sundance HD, Military Channel HD or Chiller HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

I have removed the following channels from the month to month agreements on my list


BBC America, Cooking Channel, DIY, Food Network, GAC and GSN.


Shop NBC has been added.


I will remove Ovation when it is likely pulled after the ball drops along with any other channels that might get yanked. I still feel more will go than just Ovation TV as TWC seems to want to make a statement.


When we get Jewelry TV HD in our notice on Monday, I'll move it from the TWC agreement section into the BHN Orlando channel lineup.


New Year's Eve is going to be interesting.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our Notice surprisingly came this morning.


It is exactly the same as The Michigan notice above.


We get Jewelry TV HD On channel 1328 February 1


I feel we should have gotten this channel when we got those other Shopping Channels in HD.


The good news is I doubt Bright House would only give us Jewelry TV HD in a quarter which means I feel Military Channel HD is stlll likely for the first quarter.


Not sure about Chiller HD and Military History HD but let me say this. Something must be up with Sundance HD. It's the only other channel on the TWC deals that is not month to month (Starz and TV Japan) and we have in SD.


I'm not sure what it is and I doubt it's the IFC and WE contract being up. Hopefully, we eventually get it.


----------



## Nayan

Only one channel huh? I too thought we might get Military since a couple others have it. Maybe it'll be one of those that just show up so we'll have to keep an eye on our guides.


They have added numerous channels to the TV app, so if Santa brought you a new tablet or phone you should check it out. (Military HD is on it).


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I need to get an AP.
 









Again, I think we will get another HD channel announced in January so Military Channel HD is likely still on.


Given the channels that have just gone HD and Starz/Encore having to end soon, there should be a steady stream of HD for at least another year.


----------



## HDOrlando

Indiana's notice is the same as ours and Detroit's.


No mention of the dropping of Ovation on any notices but it's likely happening. I also would not be surprised if another channel like Current, IFC, WE, Gol TV or something else was dropped. I still feel they want to make a bigger splash and even though the MSG dispute was pending, FUSE was pulled or dropped out of the blue unexpectedly.


On New Year's Eve I'm going to watch Ovation and wait for the yanking. It will be interesting to see if anything else goes and then to see notices 2 weeks later to see if any new deals got done.


Here is a link about the IFC and WE talks

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/amc-time-warner-cable-carriage-406733 


Here's one that also shows Nuvo TV (We do not have this at all but Bakersfield does in HD) along with IFC and WE are in trouble

http://www.studiobriefing.net/2012/12/time-warner-cable-warns-channels-theyll-be-dropped/ 


Here's a good one from the post that has some interesting info. Apparently, they asked Ovation to “take carriage for no payment,” while they work on their ratings. Nuvo TV seems to be in trouble and might be going to another tier. but no mention of Current or GOL TV. However, it appears that Hallmark and Hallmark Movie Channel have a new agreement.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/business/my_offer_nothing_cyJpkabsv5vmlOOXcAZm5J 


Here is some info On Starz

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-fi-ct-starz-20121228,0,4012776.story 


Perhaps this could be holding up a renewal a bit but doubt it.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's New Year's Eve and D-Day is in less than 24 hours.


I'll be watching Ovation as the ball drops to see when it gets yanked.


It will be interesting to see if anything else goes but for now, it looks like just Ovation but things could happen.


Hopefully, we will find out about other deals that get renewed and it would be really nice if Starz/Encore got done so we can get more HD from them.


On that note, I have combined The Starz and Encore channels on one line to make the month to month list to read. Now, if only a deal gets done for those channels so it is easier to read the notices. I'll probably be able to thin this after tonight and sometime in mid-January.


Antenna Satellite

Channel One Russia

Current TV

E!

Encore Channels (Encore East/West, Action (available in HD), Drama (available in HD), Family East/West, Love, Suspense, Westerns)

ETTV ET-Super

GolTV

IFC

Lifetime

Lifetime Movie Network

Lifetime Real Women

MC (Channels 401-446; 890-894) (Available in HD)

MoviePlex

NHL Center Ice

NHL Network

Ovation

ShopNBC

Smithsonian

Sprout On Demand (24/7 Version Of Channel Is Available In HD)

Starz Channels (Starz East/West, Cinema East/West, Edge East/West, In Black East/West, Kids and Family East/West, (All Available in HD))

Style

TV Japan (Available in HD)

WE

Youtoo

Zap2it


----------



## HDOrlando

Temporary extension in TWC and IFC/WE talks

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/amc-networks-time-warner-cable-407161


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15900#post_22764236
> 
> 
> It's New Year's Eve and D-Day is in less than 24 hours.
> 
> I'll be watching Ovation as the ball drops to see when it gets yanked.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if anything else goes but for now, it looks like just Ovation but things could happen.
> 
> Hopefully, we will find out about other deals that get renewed and it would be really nice if Starz/Encore got done so we can get more HD from them.
> 
> On that note, I have combined The Starz and Encore channels on one line to make the month to month list to read. Now, if only a deal gets done for those channels so it is easier to read the notices. I'll probably be able to thin this after tonight and sometime in mid-January.
> 
> Antenna Satellite
> 
> Channel One Russia
> 
> Current TV
> 
> E!
> 
> Encore Channels (Encore East/West, Action (available in HD), Drama (available in HD), Family East/West, Love, Suspense, Westerns)
> 
> ETTV ET-Super
> 
> GolTV
> 
> Hallmark
> 
> Hallmark Movie Channel
> 
> IFC
> 
> Lifetime
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network
> 
> Lifetime Real Women
> 
> MC (Channels 401-446; 890-894) (Available in HD)
> 
> MoviePlex
> 
> NHL Center Ice
> 
> NHL Network
> 
> Ovation
> 
> ShopNBC
> 
> Smithsonian
> 
> Sprout On Demand (24/7 Version Of Channel Is Available In HD)
> 
> Starz Channels (Starz East/West, Cinema East/West, Edge East/West, In Black East/West, Kids and Family East/West, (All Available in HD))
> 
> Style
> 
> TV Japan (Available in HD)
> 
> WE
> 
> Youtoo
> 
> Zap2it



IFC and We TV are safe for now!

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323820104578213402389998098.html 


Seems that an agreement has been reached to get negotiations into 2013 so maybe they are serious about coming to a deal with TWC!


Ovation is a goner nothing has been said about TWC changing its mind on the decision to drop them.


I have a feeling the only thing we will lose Ovation and Ovation HD (where carried) come midnight.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


You could be right about just Ovation. I think the temp IFC/WE deal is a good sign.


Of the channels on the list, here is what I think could be in danger.


Current TV- It's been rumored but given how they want to sell soon, I could see them taking a decrease to stay on systems for a potential sale. Not sure what the ratings clause is either.


Gol TV- Lost some big leagues and mentioned in rumors. I believe Comcast is dropping them and Direct TV only has a spanish language feed.


Smithsonian- Not in rumors of imminent danger especially since it's on HD Pak. Only way this goes is if TWC wants to revamp tiers and combine HD Pak and Movie Pass or Smithsonian wants to pull it.


E! and Style- I doubt it as they have been on month to months before but it was a short deal which leads me to believe Comcast could yank it here for a bit until a deal was reached.


youtoo or another indy like the International channels- We probably would have heard something but you never know.


Of course, anything could be in play here. Let's just hope some more deals are reached tonight so this list can be shrunk.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15900#post_22765698
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> You could be right about just Ovation. I think the temp IFC/WE deal is a good sign.
> 
> Of the channels on the list, here is what I think could be in danger.
> 
> Current TV- It's been rumored but given how they want to sell soon, I could see them taking a decrease to stay on systems for a potential sale. Not sure what the ratings clause is either.
> 
> Gol TV- Lost some big leagues and mentioned in rumors. I believe Comcast is dropping them and Direct TV only has a spanish language feed.
> 
> Smithsonian- Not in rumors of imminent danger especially since it's on HD Pak. Only way this goes is if TWC wants to revamp tiers and combine HD Pak and Movie Pass or Smithsonian wants to pull it.
> 
> E! and Style- I doubt it as they have been on month to months before but it was a short deal which leads me to believe Comcast could yank it here for a bit until a deal was reached.
> 
> youtoo or another indy like the International channels- We probably would have heard something but you never know.
> 
> Of course, anything could be in play here. Let's just hope some more deals are reached tonight so this list can be shrunk.



Hallmark and Hallmark Movie Channel off the month-to-month deals!

http://www.multichannel.com/cable-operators/twc-inks-carriage-deal-hallmark/140954 


Looks like Hallmark Movie Channel SD is headed to the systems where not already carried as previously noted on the month to month notices for some Northeast TWC systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That confirms the NyPost report that a deal had been completed.


Hopefully, more deals get done today.


----------



## PeterLewis

Happy New Year to All...


May our service get better and our bill get smaller...


My BHN resolution is for BHN to issue a 16x9 GUI for my Cisco WHDVR stb for 2013,I think its about overdue...


----------



## HDOrlando

Watching the final minutes of Ovation on BHN/TWC.


A red line scrolled across the movie that is on saying Time Warner Cable is dropping Ovation and telling people to take action.


There was also a commercial at 11:56 PM asking people to go to keepovation.com


I feel bad for those who watch the channel but do not think it was worth it to TWC/BHN.


Froze up at 12:01 AM but video started again. Just waiting for the plug to be pulled.


It's 12:07 AM. The HD version is still on but the SD channel on 151 has no video feed.


Ovation HD was yanked at 12:17 AM. When it was pulled, I got a blank screen to get this channel, contact customer service. When I went to another channel and looked back, Ovation had been yanked from the channel guide as well.


I've updated my list to reflect the change.


Sorry this happened Nayan.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15900#post_22767702
> 
> 
> Watching the final minutes of Ovation on BHN/TWC.
> 
> A red line scrolled across the movie that is on saying Time Warner Cable is dropping Ovation and telling people to take action.
> 
> There was also a commercial at 11:56 PM asking people to go to keepovation.com
> 
> I feel bad for those who watch the channel but do not think it was worth it to TWC/BHN.
> 
> Froze up at 12:01 AM but video started again. Just waiting for the plug to be pulled.
> 
> It's 12:07 AM. The HD version is still on but the SD channel on 151 has no video feed.
> 
> Ovation HD was yanked at 12:17 AM. When it was pulled, I got a blank screen to get this channel, contact customer service. When I went to another channel and looked back, Ovation had been yanked from the channel guide as well.
> 
> I've updated my list to reflect the change.
> 
> Sorry this happened Nayan.



hmm it must be being yanked by time zone as I still have it as we speak.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15900#post_22767741
> 
> 
> hmm it must be being yanked by time zone as I still have it as we speak.



Still in my guide but has a blue static screen on ovation SD and HD saying to go to TWCconversations.com to get more info on how to find similar programs.


----------



## HDOrlando

It is pretty much gone.


Please let me know if you come across any new deals that were struck.


----------



## Nayan

Happy New Year and yes it's gone







. I wish Classic Arts Showcase was in HD but that's where I'll be finding my artsy-fartsy fix I guess.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15870#post_22748614
> 
> 
> Does bright house allow for desktop viewing of the app? that is how I use it on TWC with my home computer which I use as a 4th tv now that the quality has improved.



Do you mean the BHTV App? If yes then the answer is no...sorry.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15810#post_22686588
> 
> 
> Cisco 8742HDC
> 
> It's fast and I love it.



These are reserved for WHDVR customers only...sorry.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15900#post_22771252
> 
> 
> These are reserved for WHDVR customers only...sorry.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascity/blog/morning_call/2013/01/time-warner-keeps-smaller-channels-for.html?ana=e_kan_rdup&s=newsletter&ed=2013-01-02


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, looks like Current TV is going bye bye when they are sold

http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/02/al-jazeera-said-to-be-acquiring-current-tv/ 


It's looks like Al-Jazeera will finally be able to some carriage. I bet Nayan is happy.


I'll miss the Vanguard Docs on Current TV and hope it's possible they could move to a permanent home online.


----------



## Nayan

It'll be nice to have. I watch it often on my Roku but I think the quality will be better, even if it is in SD on cable.


EDIT: It will not be carried on TWC??? Does that mean that BH won't carry it??

http://www.deadline.com/2013/01/al-jazeera-to-acquire-current-tv-ny-times/


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


We will lose the channel too.


I wish Current would have stayed till the end of it's run but ohh well.


I'll only miss the Docs in particular Vanguard.


The channel really went downhill when they started to add shows just to add shows and then letting Keith go.


Goodbye Current!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15900#post_22775264
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> We will lose the channel too.
> 
> I wish Current would have stayed till the end of it's run but ohh well.
> 
> I'll only miss the Docs in particular Vanguard.
> 
> The channel really went downhill when they started to add shows just to add shows and then letting Keith go.
> 
> Goodbye Current!



why was the contract terminated? I would think the ratings would go up with the new news channel????


----------



## HDOrlando

I guess because the channel was sold, TWC was able to get out of it and they had contemplated dropping Current for a while.


----------



## HDOrlando

Current TV is now gone from 156 and the BHN Lineup.


OD content still remains on 301 but that will be gone soon.


The month to month list thins again.


Antenna Satellite

Channel One Russia

E!

Encore Channels (Encore East/West, Action (available in HD), Drama (available in HD), Family East/West, Love, Suspense, Westerns)

ETTV ET-Super

GolTV

IFC

Lifetime

Lifetime Movie Network

Lifetime Real Women

MC (Channels 401-446; 890-894) (Available in HD)

MoviePlex

NHL Center Ice

NHL Network

ShopNBC

Smithsonian

Sprout On Demand (24/7 Version Of Channel Is Available In HD)

Starz Channels (Starz East/West, Cinema East/West, Edge East/West, In Black East/West, Kids and Family East/West, (All Available in HD))

Style

TV Japan (Available in HD)

WE

Youtoo

Zap2it


----------



## Nayan

Well that just totally sucks







. What irks me even more are the folks who are bad-mouthing the channel without even seeing what it has to offer. I think they blew it with this one.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I think they wanted to drop their channel altogether and perhaps the ratings clause prevented it. However, a sale might have done the trick.


It's possible the channel could come back but TWC is playing hardball with the Indys.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Here's some news that you might like

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/03/time-warner-cable-al-jazeera-america_n_2404879.html 


TWC is considering the channel and has a deal to launch the other one if they choose too.


----------



## Nayan

Oh awesome! Thank you for posting that and I do hope they add it.


----------



## Wolfpanther

This is a question for Gary.


Has Brighthouse discontinued the bundle for whole home dvr, home phone and Road Runner lightning?


Thank you.


Pam


----------



## Wolfpanther

Never mind. Another customer service rep was able to set it up. The first said that bundle doesn't exist.


Pam


----------



## mgsports

Unimas has been added to Orlando WOFT


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


I believe this is an OTA thing.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15930#post_22790055
> 
> 
> mgsports,
> 
> I believe this is an OTA thing.



Actually it is the rebranding of Telefutura nationwide. Univision has rolled out a newer logo as well as Galavision which are all owned by Univision tommorow is supposed to be the switch date to unimas but I looked at the schedule and nothing is changing but the name same programming as Telefutura just a brand refresh.


some cable systems carry the national feed of Univsion, Telefutura and Telemundo where those channels don't have a presence.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Ahh, I did not know this.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.rabbitears.info/updates.php?source=A Some stations are adding it like Orlando and Tampa Bay but don't see KS/MO yet.

Silcondust Website.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Do you know where I can find a list of all Orlando OTA Channels?


I need for my sister who just dropped cable.


Thanks!


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15930#post_22792546
> 
> 
> mgsports,
> 
> Do you know where I can find a list of all Orlando OTA Channels?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_television_stations_in_Florida 


When you click on one of the Orlando stations, scroll all the way down to *Broadcast television in East Central Florida and the Space Coast, including Orlando, Daytona Beach and Melbourne* & click on the "show" link, & it should list ALL of them...


----------



## HDOrlando

Guys,


I actually found a complete list.

http://rogersimmons.com/florida-television-history/orlando-tv-stations/orlando-digital-tvchannels/ 


LOL!


But let's get this back on topic.


Thank you for the help.


----------



## Nayan

On that List HD, UCF is missing. They have 3 sub-channels. Head into the 400's on your box (around 460) and most all of those channels except Antenna TV is what you can get OTA.


Keeping on track (kinda), TWC has launched a TV app for Roku:

http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/3842556/time-warner-cable-bringing-live-tv-to-roku 


I sure would like to have this for BH!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I did realize that was missing. I bet we eventually get that for BHN.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15930#post_22794835
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> I did realize that was missing. I bet we eventually get that for BHN.



Also VOD will be available on the ROKU as well because TWC is upgrading the App to allow you to view the VOD content! Right now only IOS devices can see the VOD content Desktops/Laptops and Android devices and the Roku device should see it sometime this year.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin that would be awesome! I'd buy Roku's for all my TV's then







.


----------



## samsterdog

I'm at my wits end with the BH HD-DVR. I've replaced it several times; I can't seem to find one that works consistently well. Normally my issue has been degradation of the performance of the box as time goes on after a reboot, but last night a show didn't record. The show (Biggest Loser - I know; wife likes it) was scheduled to record starting at 9:00. It was marked record (red) in the guide up until we went and tried to watch about 20 minutes in and then it wasn't recording nor was the guide indicator red anymore. There was a conflict at 10:01, but that show (The Mentalist) was the lower priority item and therefore would not record (and it was still marked that way even after the BL wasn't red anymore).


Anyone seen anything like this recently? Anything that needs to be done on my part to avoid this or is this just a continuation of poor software that seems to consistently be released?


As much as I don't want to leave BH due to the packages including Lightning, I'm getting closer and closer to trying something else.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Best advice I can give is too clear all conflicts manually before the record time. Expecting Navigator to do what the Guide says it's going to do is just not reliable. I've had similar stupid recording moments like Show A & B set to record while Show C is set not to record. Check back later and.... you guessed it, Show C recorded and Show A & B are nowhere to be found. So if a show is set to not record. Manually cancel it or resolve conflict to be safe. That's the kind of babysitting Navigator still needs.


Also, for generally stability and less channel not available missing recordings, reboot the box via the maintenance screen every 1 to 2 weeks.


This is what I do with my Cisco 8742.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15930#post_22797362
> 
> 
> Best advice I can give is too clear all conflicts manually before the record time. Expecting Navigator to do what the Guide says it's going to do is just not reliable. I've had similar stupid recording moments like Show A & B set to record while Show C is set not to record. Check back later and.... you guessed it, Show C recorded and Show A & B are nowhere to be found. So if a show is set to not record. Manually cancel it or resolve conflict to be safe. That's the kind of babysitting Navigator still needs.
> 
> Also, for generally stability and less channel not available missing recordings, reboot the box via the maintenance screen every 1 to 2 weeks.
> 
> This is what I do with my Cisco 8742.


I have thought similarly (deleting conflicts), but didn't do that yesterday. Shame on me; or actually shame on BH for having such pathetic software for logic that a second year computer science student should be able to design (this is my senior software engineering wife's comment).


I do reboot often, but usually it's in a state of frustration and yanking the power cord from the back of the box!


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15930#post_22797616
> 
> 
> I have thought similarly (deleting conflicts), but didn't do that yesterday. Shame on me; or actually shame on BH for having such pathetic software for logic that a second year computer science student should be able to design (this is my senior software engineering wife's comment).
> 
> I do reboot often, but usually it's in a state of frustration and yanking the power cord from the back of the box!



The last BH Tech at my house said we could thank Time Warner for the outstanding software. He also said they push new software every 6 months. Don't know how true it is. I'm also in the software business.


----------



## rhinodad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsterdog*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15900_50#post_22795406
> 
> 
> I'm at my wits end with the BH HD-DVR. I've replaced it several times; I can't seem to find one that works consistently well. Normally my issue has been degradation of the performance of the box as time goes on after a reboot, but last night a show didn't record. The show (Biggest Loser - I know; wife likes it) was scheduled to record starting at 9:00. It was marked record (red) in the guide up until we went and tried to watch about 20 minutes in and then it wasn't recording nor was the guide indicator red anymore. There was a conflict at 10:01, but that show (The Mentalist) was the lower priority item and therefore would not record (and it was still marked that way even after the BL wasn't red anymore).



Had this problem occur with some regularity a few weeks ago which got progressively worse until the box wouldn't record at all (Samsung WHDVR). Replaced the box and the issue has vanished and the box is much more responsive.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Here is further prove that Chiller HD is indeed available. I found this on dbstalk


Go to the Chiller website

http://www.chillertv.com/getchiller/ 


Enter 99156 as the Zip Code and Concept Communications Corp as the provider on the pulldown.


You get.........


Exciting News!

Chiller is available in your area on Concept Communications Corp Channel 241 and 149*(HD)*.


If you don't currently subscribe to Concept Communications Corp and would like to get Chiller, call Concept Communications Corp directly or visit their website today.

I'd like to receive email updates from Chiller.


I anxiously want BHN to add this and hope getting it is not tied to new deals for E!, Style and Sprout (we only have OD Feed)


We get our next notice in three weeks.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15930#post_22808065
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> Here is further prove that Chiller HD is indeed available. I found this on dbstalk
> 
> 
> Go to the Chiller website
> 
> http://www.chillertv.com/getchiller/
> 
> 
> Enter 99156 as the Zip Code and Concept Communications Corp as the provider on the pulldown.
> 
> 
> You get.........
> 
> 
> Exciting News!
> 
> Chiller is available in your area on Concept Communications Corp Channel 241 and 149*(HD)*.
> 
> 
> If you don't currently subscribe to Concept Communications Corp and would like to get Chiller, call Concept Communications Corp directly or visit their website today.
> 
> I'd like to receive email updates from Chiller.
> 
> 
> I anxiously want BHN to add this and hope getting it is not tied to new deals for E!, Style and Sprout (we only have OD Feed)
> 
> 
> We get our next notice in three weeks.


HDOrlando,


Concept's HD lineup is crap!







Only about 30 HD channels! If Concept was to have this new and rare HD channel, their HD lineup should be through the roof!


----------



## HDOrlando

Forhire,


I agree!


Nice to see you around here. Feel free to pop in on this thread to discuss HD.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15930#post_22811817
> 
> 
> Forhire,
> 
> 
> I agree!
> 
> 
> Nice to see you around here. Feel free to pop in on this thread to discuss HD.


Thanks HDOrlando!

















I do check often here now often to check out the latest on the/your big HD lineup after I found the llink on AVS FORUM. Don't feel so bad for losing Ovation and Current TV. My Cablevision system does not and never carried either one. But you know what? Centurylink carries both Ovation HD and Current TV. No TV provider will ever be perfect unless they carry every network/HD/3D channel launched in the U.S.A.


----------



## HDOrlando

Forhire,


I am not bummed at all about losing either channel although some are.


If Current was in my HD section, I'd still watch some documentaries. That channel had so much potential until they started adding shows just to add them.


We get our notices at the end of the month and expect some HD goodies.


BTW: Check your private messages sometimes.


----------



## mgsports

Nothing new in TWCKC Notice only that a merging On Demand Channel and still about those Sports HD Channels.


----------



## Passenger57

Well, I've finally resolved to replace my 8300 HD (non-Cablecard) DVR, as I've been having too many issues with OnDemand content not running or stopping after a few minutes. Open to suggestions as to what I should ask for replacement-wise.


----------



## Maya68

I have a Samsung SMT-H3272. My only complaint is that it is extremely slow changing channels.


----------



## samsterdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15930#post_22828197
> 
> 
> Well, I've finally resolved to replace my 8300 HD (non-Cablecard) DVR, as I've been having too many issues with OnDemand content not running or stopping after a few minutes. Open to suggestions as to what I should ask for replacement-wise.


How unfortunate. I've had many different DVRs since my 8300HD failed and have found the 8300HD (not the HDC) to be the gold standard of BrightHouse DVRs.


I currently have a Cisco 8640HDC, and while not the worst of the recent DVRs, it still has its quirks.


Good luck!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Yeah, Cisco 8742HDC if you can get one, 8640HDC if not.


8742HDC has the 500GB drive and is usually reserved for multi-room, but you can sometimes get one like I did.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Here's a link to the current models:

http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/Converter-DVR-User-Manual-Guide-5962/


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15960#post_22829718
> 
> 
> Yeah, Cisco 8742HDC if you can get one, 8640HDC if not.
> 
> 
> 8742HDC has the 500GB drive and is usually reserved for multi-room, but you can sometimes get one like I did.



Couldn't remember the model number from when I was looking at them before. Going to try for the Cisco 8742HDC DVR or push them for another 8300HD DVR (which I already know won't happen). I have a Cisco 4642HDC converter which has been pretty reliable. Had a bad time with the Samsungs boxes when they first rolled out, went through 2 or 3 Samsung SMT-H3262 converters, before getting the 4642HDC.


----------



## mgsports

On Monday 01/28, Mega TV (Spanish) will replace Weather on 9.2


----------



## HDOrlando

Wonder if the channel will be 16:9 SD like Weather is?


Direct TV offers Mega TV in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Were about 2 weeks and maybe a day away from the next notice.


Because the last day of the month is a Thursday, we will not get The Michigan jump on things.


Since a Starz deal is unlikely,


Here's hoping for something like Military Channel HD, Military History HD, Chiller HD and/or Sundance HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15960#post_22835682
> 
> 
> Were about 2 weeks and maybe a day away from the next notice.
> 
> 
> Because the last day of the month is a Thursday, we will not get The Michigan jump on things.
> 
> 
> Since a Starz deal is unlikely,
> 
> 
> Here's hoping for something like Military Channel HD, Military History HD, Chiller HD and/or Sundance HD.



Nothing new for TWC this month unless next weeks notices have something.


Also Halogen is back off of the notices


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


If that is the case, there must be a new deal for Halogen and maybe the channel gets more distribution on TWC and possibly Bright House.


Of course, BHN could always get something new not on TWC notices. Chiller HD and Military History HD could be possibilities.


We will see in about two weeks.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15960#post_22831790
> 
> 
> On Monday 01/28, Mega TV (Spanish) will replace Weather on 9.2



Ugh. My son liked the weather (and music!) on there so he's not happy they are changing it.


----------



## HDOrlando

When it was in the 1000's, I'd watch it sometimes.


A shame for OTA-only people.


----------



## Sgooter

Both of my Cisco 8642HDC DVR boxes are down this morning and are continuously displaying APP then 1A01 sequentially. Is BHN having problems this morning? Their phone number is constantly busy.


----------



## Nayan

There's a bunch of us having issues this morning. Follow our thread over on the other forum:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27920030-TV-Cisco-freezing-on-downloading-app


----------



## allowiches

Looks like a major failure in an update. It started at 3:48am at my house. Both boxes. I tried getting through starting at 5:30, but the phone lines are not working. 800 number hangs up without answering; local number is busy. I knew this had to be a huge problem. I wonder if they will admit to it.


I'm only came back to see if this was local or wide spread. Leaving until the next time...


----------



## Nayan

Per Gary, they are aware of it so please don't call and whatever you do DO NOT REBOOT!


----------



## Maya68

About today's cable box issue:
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/technology/blog/os-orlando-bright-house-networks-cable-outage-20130117,0,5012652.post


----------



## HDOrlando

Thankfully I did not see it but sucks for anyone who went through it.


----------



## Nayan

Mine came back about 20 minutes ago. Apparently it went down early this morning and they had to roll back everything. Gary deserves a huge raise and a few beers for what he's had to put up with today!


----------



## allowiches

Nayan, thanks for the dslreports link you posted earlier today. Without it I never would have known what was going on. That site seems to be what this one use to be. The Customer Service department at BHN needs to learn some lessons from Gary on how to keep customers informed. Problem is that Gary isn't customer service and he only uses the tech sites. There was nothing on the BHN website and the phone numbers were down (tied up). I would think that is where 90%+ customers go when they have a problem. FPL has all others beat hands down. When you call them about an outage a recording says what has caused the outage, the number of customers affected, if a crew is on their way or on site, and the approximate time the repair will be completed.


Of course this has always been my complaint with Brighthouse so I'll shut up now and go away.


----------



## Nayan

You're welcome! If you're box hasn't come up yet go ahead and reboot it now as everything seems to be fixed per Gary.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15960#post_22842033
> 
> 
> Mine came back about 20 minutes ago. Apparently it went down early this morning and they had to roll back everything. Gary deserves a huge raise and a few beers for what he's had to put up with today!



Gary puts up with a lot of crap, he is great though.


----------



## Nayan

A free preview of NHL Center Ice starts today and runs I think until the 31st. I am so happy Hockey is back!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I think it did as well.


Even though both NHL Center Ice and NHL Network are on month to month deals, I do not think either is in danger.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15960#post_22850204
> 
> 
> A free preview of NHL Center Ice starts today and runs I think until the 31st. I am so happy Hockey is back!!



I live in Tampa and for some reason the HD channels had the picture blacked out but had the audio working fine. There was a message saying that the channel is not available. The SD channels were working just fine. Does anyone know why the picture is blacked out on the HD feed but the SD feed worked fine? I believe this has happened before with the free previews of the other sports packages over the years too.


----------



## HDOrlando

Cpt_K,


You need a different box to view the Team and Game HD channels.


I forget what kind as I am going to sleep but Gary (BHNTechExpert) could help you with this.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cpt_K*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15960#post_22853644
> 
> 
> ... Does anyone know why the picture is blacked out on the HD feed but the SD feed worked fine?...


What is the model number of your cable box?


----------



## Nayan

This morning I got my Lightning upgrade and let me tell you it's so worth it. Even Mr. Nayan loves it! Streaming on the BH TV app is so much smoother and my web pages load much faster. If you stream a lot you should upgrade.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15960#post_22853862
> 
> 
> What is the model number of your cable box?



I have a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD cable box.


I don't have any issues with any other HD channels except when the sports leagues do a free-view and the channel's video is always blacked out but the audio works.


----------



## Nayan

You need a different box. I can't view them in HD either but I like my box so I'll watch them is SD if I really want to see a game.


----------



## Sgooter

Some HD programming, such as NHL Center Ice, is in the newer MP4 format. As of about a year ago, the older SA 8300 boxes could not process this MP4 format, so a newer box was needed, such as the Cisco 8640. I don't know the current status of the SA 8300 boxes.


----------



## HDOrlando

When the Sports Packages added 8 channels to the Game and Team packages, they upgraded to MP4.


Have not noticed the difference when watching my NBA League Pass but it is what it is.


On another note, it's quiet on the HD channel front although that was bound to happen especially without a Starz/Encore deal which would be nice.


Hopefully, we get some goodies announced next week with Military Channel HD probably being the top candidate. Once that and Chiller HD get added, the want list becomes pretty minimal unless Epix is added to Movie Pass and Documentary Channel is brought on board.


May things pick up in what is likely to be our final year of significant HD adds because were getting closer to that HD only lineup if you throw out the west coast premiums and all the other stuff outside of Digital Basic.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


In a surprise, Yimitz reports that Michigan got their notice a little this month. I had assumed they would get it next week because the 31st falls on a Thursday.


Anyway, based on The Michigan notice, we are very likely getting some HD in March.


As I have predicted, it looks like we are getting..........................


Military Channel HD


Michigan will be receiving it March 1 and we likely will too.


On another note, it appears ShopNBC might be off of the month to month deals.


The above will likely be our notice that will come within the next week.


----------



## mgsports

 http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment_tv_tvblog/2013/01/wkmg-to-add-live-well-network-in-spring.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email will have to work Channel Assignment with Cable systems


----------



## Nayan

I would love some Military HD! I'm all geeky and nerdy over that type of programming so having it would make me happy







. Now all we would need is Military History in HD.


On a side note, I admit I love cooking shows and PBS Create is awesome. Or I should say used to be awesome as it looks like garbage now and is unwatchable. It stutters horribly picture-wise. Any way we can fix this so I can get my fix?


----------



## mgsports

HSN2 might becoming to BHN because TWCKC can pick it on QAM now.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15960#post_22850204
> 
> 
> A free preview of NHL Center Ice starts today and runs I think until the 31st. I am so happy Hockey is back!!



NBA preview running now too....


----------



## PeterLewis

Anyone know if BHN will have a counter move to be on par with Dish and their Hopper Dvr's and Directv with their Genie's both capable of recording 5 shows at once?


Surely BHN has something in the works,my new Cisco 8742HDC feels outdated now with all these new advancements.lol


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15990#post_22886940
> 
> 
> Anyone know if BHN will have a counter move to be on par with Dish and their Hopper Dvr's and Directv with their Genie's both capable of recording 5 shows at once?
> 
> 
> Surely BHN has something in the works,my new Cisco 8742HDC feels outdated now with all these new advancements.lol



TwC is working on something as ODN 6.0 now has diagnostics screen info for 5 tuners. I believe we will see the Motorola DCX3600M (soon to be ARRIS DCX3600M) (motorola markets (michigan and some smaller systems in the south for brighthouse) and Cisco 9845HDC (Cisco markets)


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: I wonder if it will be in HD like other affiliates. I do hope it does not take away from the PQ.


Nayan: I feel for you on the PQ stuff. You should contact Gary. The good news is I'm fairly confident we will get Military Channel HD announced in Wednesday or Thursday's paper for March. We have only seen Military History HD listed in one cable channel lineup and would love to get official confirmation.


mgsports: We could get that eventually. Something to keep an eye out for.


diesel32: I have the full season pass.










PeterLewis/Kevin: I would love an HD DVR with more storage space and the ability to record more than two shows at once. It will happen eventually and hopefully soon but Let me say that girl who is Direct TV's Genie is a knockout.


Everyone: For anyone who cares, we get Jewelry TV HD On Friday. It's also possible we could get it earlier.


The big news though will be the announcement of Military Channel HD.


Hopefully, more deals will get done because if there is a problem with Sundance HD, Military History HD/Chiller HD are not available to us and there is no Starz deal, we could be looking at an update of The Pac 12 Alternates. There is plenty of time though for something to happen though.


----------



## Nayan

I am hoping you'll get Chiller HD sometime this year, preferably sooner! I know that's been on your list for awhile







.


I would love to see boxes that could record more than one/two programs at a time. I am cursed because it never fails that everything I want to watch is on at the same time on the same day (yesterday was a good example, 5 shows on all at once) and I end up having to pick and choose, which sucks.


The Genie btw is Hannah Davis, Derek Jeter's g/f







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan:


I'm pulling for an E!/Style/Sprout deal in case that could hold up The Chiller HD deal. It's the only channel in my favorites that is not HD.


Those boxes my guess is will be ready by year's end.


And exactly Nayan, The Genie is a Yankee making her really beautiful.


----------



## oriolesmagic

For what it's worth, Military History HD which appeared in the lineups for Buckeye Cable in Toledo is no longer displayed there, so I'm not sure it's really been launched in HD yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


We will have to see what forhire can dig up.


If it is not available it's one less possibility for now.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/491563-Fox_O_Os_Weigel_Launch_Movies_Digi_Net.php Orlando is getting it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Wonder if BHN will come to a re-trans deal for this and MundoFox.


----------



## HDOrlando

Indianapolis Legal Notice has arrived on a Tuesday.


They are getting Military Channel HD on or after March 1 and apparently EWTN En Espanol HD. BHN Bakersfield had this channel listed in their lineup a year or two ago but it was removed. What is interesting is Indianapolis does not even have EWTN HD so not sure why they are getting this channel.


The only other news is it appears March 31 might be a drop dead date for The Lifetime Networks. I might go get a paper this morning to be sure we do not miss our notice but am tired right now.


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORK CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, GolTV, IFC, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, , Smithsonian, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family, Style, WE and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Additionally, our agreements with Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Real Women expire on March 31, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Effective March 1, 2013 , Family Choice is no longer available to new customers. Effective March 4, 2013 , customers who receive programming through a digital-ready television (with a QAM tuner) and do not have a digital set-top box will need to rescan their television set in order to continue viewing programming. For more information about rescanning, customers should refer to the TV’s original owner’s manual or brighthouse.com/rescan . For a complete channel lineup for Digital Ready TVs with a QAM tuner, visit www.brighthouse.com/channellineup Effective March 4, 2013 , adult programming choices currently beginning on channel 1750, will move to channel locations beginning on channel 750. Adult HD programming will remain in the 1700s, beginning on channel 1755. Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On or after March 1, 2013, the following channels will launch on the SDV system: Military Channel HDDigital Variety Channel 1159 EWTN Espanol HD Nuestros Canales Channel 1879 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 1/29/13 - 6029866) - 01/29


----------



## HDOrlando

We did in fact get our notice this morning. I'll have to be more aware as they do not appear to be on a set dateline anymore.


Here we go.................


On or after March 5...............................


Military Channel HD Channel 1244

EWTN Espanol HD Channel 1920


Military Channel HD was expected but EWTN Espanol HD was in Bakersfield's listed lineup a year or two ago. However, Feb1003 confirmed to me a year or two ago the channel was not in the lineup and was removed. It's possible there is EWTN Espanol HD but want to see it first.


In addition, we have another re-trans fight on the way..............


On March 1, the agreements with WFTV (ABC), WRDQ (Ind), Antenna TV and Severe Weather (This is now Mega TV) expire.


Lifetime, LMN and Lifetime Real Women expire March 31. They were in the Indiana month to months as well but also listed separately. Hopefully, March 31 is a drop dead so these do not stay on month to months too long.


As noted before, ShopNBC is off of the month to month deals.


----------



## Nayan

Yay for Military HD!! And let the screaming begin for the locals on the list







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am happy about it too along with it being right next to I.D. HD in the HD section.


I'll probably watch it a little more now.


On WFTV, All I would miss is The Sunday NBA Games and "Revenge" (Provided they are airing new episodes at the time) if there was a temporary dispute. Hopefully, there is a resolution so Gary does not get jumped on by people who are uneducated about these disputes.


Finally, it will be interesting to see if Jewelry TV HD is 16:9 SD or full HD when it launches Friday. I'll never watch it but it is something new.


----------



## HDOrlando

No sign of Jewelry TV HD yet on 1328.


Please post if it pops up for anyone.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15990#post_22909715
> 
> 
> No sign of Jewelry TV HD yet on 1328.
> 
> 
> Please post if it pops up for anyone.



It's active up here on the Michigan system, so you probably won't have to wait long.


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz,


Thanks for the info.


I hope you decide to post more in this thread more as it's nice having you around to discuss BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jewelry TV HD has also popped up on Bakersfield.


Feb1003 tells me it is true HD unlike ShopNBC HD which is stretch or 16:9 SD.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15990#post_22914872
> 
> 
> Jewelry TV HD has also popped up on Bakersfield.
> 
> 
> Feb1003 tells me it is true HD unlike ShopNBC HD which is stretch or 16:9 SD.



That doesn't surprise me. Comcast Philadelphia and AT&T U-Verse, as well as Oceanic TWC carried the signal. Comcast and U-Verse have since dropped it. Oceanic TWC still does.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15990#post_22915347
> 
> 
> That doesn't surprise me. Comcast Philadelphia and AT&T U-Verse, as well as Oceanic TWC carried the signal. Comcast and U-Verse have since dropped it. Oceanic TWC still does.



I don't think the Uverse feed was even in HD. I think it was just the 4:3 SD channel remapped into the 1000s to make it look like it was HD as on one of my family members TVs you could tune the channel even if you did not have the HD package and it was full screen when their tv is only 4:3 compatible.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like the TWC CEO is stepping down at year's end

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/time-warner-cable-chief-glenn-britt-reportedly-stepping-down-end-2013/2013-02-01 


With the shorter month, we will get our notice quicker and hopefully more carriage deals were renewed.


----------



## dsinger

Is BHN having a problem with getting the picture centered on the screen. First noticed a ~1/4 inch black gap between picture and basel on right side last night during Super Bowl. On another thread many others noticed also and not just BHN. Conclusion CBS problem. However, this AM saw the same thing on NBC Today show. TV is set to dot by dot mode so overscan would have to be introduced to fix it if BHN doesn't. This is with a Tivo STB that has never had the problem before. Thanks


----------



## kevin120

Got the TWC notices this morning!


Cozi TV is being Axed by TWC at least in the Dallas/Fort Worth market


The Hawaiian island of Oahu is getting HD channels including one you would least expect:

NHL Network HD (Hmm could it be off of month to month now!)

MLB Strike Zone HD

PAC12 Los Angeles HD

PAC12 Washington HD

PAC12 Oregon HD

Sundance Channel HD

AMC HD

Disney Jr. HD

Fox Movie Channel HD

ActionMAX HD

Tennis Channel HD

HSN HD (statewide)


Hmm wondering if the Oceanic HD launches are going to be staggered out as they are likely having to activate more SDV QAMs per node on all of the islands this launch might be thanks to the 860MHz rebuild that was done recently.


----------



## Nayan

Did anyone notice that they did not show the Kate Upton/Mercedes commercial locally last night?


----------



## HDOrlando

dsinger: I have not noticed the problem.


Kevin: TWC does add HD channels that are on month to months (The Weather Channel) so we will see.


All The Pac 12 Alternates will probably come our way in the summer or fall and it still baffles me that we do not have Sundance HD. ughh!


Nayan: I believe I saw it.


----------



## oriolesmagic

You guys are so lucky with BHN.


We had 12 new HD channels show up in the guide here tonight, which brings my little cable system to 78 HD channels.


It looks like we're going to receive HLN, Disney XD, The Weather Channel, truTV, IFC, ESPNU, Fox Business, Starz Edge, HBO Signature, HBO Family, Showtime Showcase and TMC.


Still a long, long way to go for us.


----------



## HDOrlando

We are very fortunate. We got most of those in fall of 2009. Hopefully, you will eventually catch up.


If it makes you feel any better, we did not get Tru TV till March of 2011 and The Weather Channel until January of 2012.


We still do not have Starz Edge so that is something.


And we are thinking about when we are going to get Sundance HD, HD Starz/Encore/Plex and Chiller HD.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22924206
> 
> 
> We are very fortunate. We got most of those in fall of 2009. Hopefully, you will eventually catch up.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, we did not get Tru TV till March of 2011 and The Weather Channel until January of 2012.
> 
> 
> We still do not have Starz Edge so that is something.
> 
> 
> And we are thinking about when we are going to get Sundance HD, HD Starz/Encore/Plex and Chiller HD.



Only 1 of the 6 clusters in Atlantic Broadband gets Sundance at all. That's South Florida.


We now have 14 HD premiums, having Starz, Edge, Kids & Family and Comedy now. One of the clusters has Cinema and West in HD too in addition to those. So they're possibilities for the future.


I'd really like to see a Viacom deal to get CMT, VH1, BET, MTV2, TV Land and Palladia in HD. My wish list beyond that of channels we get would have GSN and H2 on it.


But we really need MLB Network, and while a pipe dream, access to our local RSN Comcast SportsNet DC, which was dropped in 2008 and has not returned.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


That really is rough man.


I hope it gets better as it sounds like where we were 3 1/2 years ago.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jewelry TV HD is now up on 1328.


My chart has been updated.


----------



## mgsports

Also Comcast Sports Net's need to be added to BHN Orlando.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22925582
> 
> 
> Also Comcast Sports Net's need to be added to BHN Orlando.



The thing about the regional sports channels from other areas is they don't show any of the games. I'm sure it has to do with licensing and agreements but we really don't need any more of those







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Mgsports: I agree with Nayan.


Only reason FS Sports Networks are on chart is because they are on other BHN systems.


----------



## Nayan

I've decided to get another DVR. I'm gonna need it with everything I watch coming on the same time







. Are the Cisco's still the go-to or is there something else I can get my geek on with?


----------



## mgsports

TWC NYC

February 6, 2013


The previously announced change concerning Nuvo TV has been postponed.


On or about March 8, 2013 we will cease carriage of TBN.


On or about March 18, 2013 TV Guide Network will be rebranded as TVGN.

Yes but BHN could also be doing that to for both in the future.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: This is the NYC notice and does not have relevance to us.


----------



## VGPOP

My Cisco Explorer 8642HDC is not recording any programs. It says its storage is 100% full even though there are no programs recorded. All this past week programs did not record, all black when you hit PLAY.


I already disconnected cable and plugged it back on.


Any fix to this or exchange for a new one?


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22948411
> 
> 
> My Cisco Explorer 8642HDC is not recording any programs. It says its storage is 100% full even though there are no programs recorded. All this past week programs did not record, all black when you hit PLAY.
> 
> 
> I already disconnected cable and plugged it back on.
> 
> 
> Any fix to this or exchange for a new one?



Read message #331 at http://www.avsforum.com/t/1219141/cisco-8640hdc-hd-dvr-thread/330


----------



## VGPOP

Thank you!


I did call BH and they are sending a tech today. I told them to either bring the same model CISCO or something better. But it has to be CISCO.


So, let's see what happens.


But it's good to have a workaround on this issue.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22949724
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I did call BH and they are sending a tech today. I told them to either bring the same model CISCO or something better. But it has to be CISCO.
> 
> 
> So, let's see what happens.
> 
> 
> But it's good to have a workaround on this issue.



Unless your local system has 8742HDC DVRs, 8642HDC is the best Cisco they have.


I have never heard of this problem with any firmware other than Navigator. I have an 8642HDC with TRIO. None of the HDD error problems.


----------



## HDOrlando

Have not found much news lately.


Some rumblings on the IFC/WE discussions but nothing much else.


Michigan might get their notice next Thursday. However, I doubt they are getting any new HD or anything is now off the month to month deals.


New agreements are going to be what spurs new HD channels.


1) A new Starz/Encore agreement will bring us more HD from those and lead to the addition of Indieplex HD and Retroplex HD.


2) It's a mystery as to why we do not have Sundance HD yet. The fact that IFC/WE are in renewal discussions does not help the cause. I would love to have it for the "Breaking Bad" re-runs. Sometimes it's a pain to load my Blu-Ray Player.


3) There is still a debate if Chiller HD is available but with E!, Style and Sprout On Demand up for renewal, it does not help the odds of us getting it.


Outside of the above, unless BHN picks up something like Aspire HD, Pentagon HD, The Pac 12 Regional Channels, those announced sports channels for TWC Midwest systems or a new service, it's looking like a pretty dry pond for HD additions until those deals are renewed.


In the end, do not expect any HD announced for April.


----------



## Nayan

I am really looking forward to that Military HD channel! I also would like to see some of these deals get done, but my concern is that some of them are on the chopping block so if they get dropped what are the chances that we'll get things like more Starz? Also with Britt leaving TWC will his successor be channel-dropping happy or will getting deals be easier? It's something we'll really need to keep an eye on. My final pondering question: will TWC/BH dump the upcoming channel rebrands like they did Current/Al-Jazeera? G4 is being rebranded as Esquire and Speed will become Fox Sports One. Lots of things happening in the next few months and it'll be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Spiderman865

You guys have enough HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Military Channel HD will be nice to have in my HD section. I might start watching it occasionally since I'll know what's on.


I doubt TWC drops anything major especially from a conglomerate. Those Starz/Encore channels will hopefully finally have a new deal. They have been on the deals for about 3 years. The only channels I can recall being on the MTM's this long are BBC America and The Weather Channel. My prediction is something happens towards the end of the year.


Britt's successor will probably be like him but until TWC drops something from a conglomerate, I do not take them seriously as a serial dropper.


I doubt they drop The G4 re-brand as they are a conglomerate. What will be interesting though is when The Fox channels are up again. They want some pretty big increases for their proposed new channels.


They are rumored to want close to a buck for Fox Sports One so that would be a pretty big fight. On top of that, they also want to spin off Fox Soccer into an FX Comedy channel and have the new channel be on basic.


The first fight they have with a carrier is going to be pretty big. The companies need to put their foot down here.


As for BHN, I hope we get those new deals do I can have more Encore HD for my movie pass and take down any hurdles in us possibly getting Chiller HD and Sundance HD.


Spiderman865: We are spoiled with HD but you can never have enough of it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22969901
> 
> 
> Nayan: Military Channel HD will be nice to have in my HD section. I might start watching it occasionally since I'll know what's on.
> 
> 
> I doubt TWC drops anything major especially from a conglomerate. Those Starz/Encore channels will hopefully finally have a new deal. They have been on the deals for about 3 years. The only channels I can recall being on the MTM's this long are BBC America and The Weather Channel. My prediction is something happens towards the end of the year.
> 
> 
> Britt's successor will probably be like him but until TWC drops something from a conglomerate, I do not take them seriously as a serial dropper.
> 
> 
> I doubt they drop The G4 re-brand as they are a conglomerate. What will be interesting though is when The Fox channels are up again. They want some pretty big increases for their proposed new channels.
> 
> 
> They are rumored to want close to a buck for Fox Sports One so that would be a pretty big fight. On top of that, they also want to spin off Fox Soccer into an FX Comedy channel and have the new channel be on basic.
> 
> 
> The first fight they have with a carrier is going to be pretty big. The companies need to put their foot down here.
> 
> 
> As for BHN, I hope we get those new deals do I can have more Encore HD for my movie pass and take down any hurdles in us possibly getting Chiller HD and Sundance HD.
> 
> 
> Spiderman865: We are spoiled with HD but you can never have enough of it.



you do realize that we won't see the Fox fight until the renewals come up for renewal at the end of 2013 or during 2014 right? I have a feeling that we will see the changes to the Fox channels happen without a fight. Also I am wondering if Fox is going to split Fox Movie Channel into FXM and Fox Movie Classics which I want to say would be a replacement for Fox Soccer plus.


April and May seem to be interesting as the Texas TWC systems are supposed to get new channels and I have a feeling that these will a part of the additions:


Disney Jr. HD

BBC America HD (where not available)

Sundance Channel HD

military Channel HD

MTV2 HD

TV Land HD

DIY HD (where not available)

Cooking Channel HD (where not available)

EWTN HD (where not available)

Sportsman Channel HD (where not available)

Fox Deportes HD (where not available)

Fox Movie Channel HD

FearNet HD (only where SD channel is carried)

Showtime HD channels (where the multiplex is not completed yet)

Hub HD (Where not available)

PAC12 National HD (where not available)

MTV HD (where not available)

CMT HD (where not available)

BET HD (where not available)

Comedy Central HD (where not available)

Spike HD (where not available)

Nick HD (where not available)

VH1 HD (where not available)

EWTN Espanol HD (possible if part of agreement to let EWTN go digital only)

truTV HD (where not available)

WGN America HD (where not carried) (possible add due to new deal to move to digital only where carried)


These are questionable adds until further notice:

E! HD (where not carried)

Style HD (where not carried)

IFC HD (where not carried)

FUSE HD (where not carried) (have not seen any new cities get this in HD since deal was signed to bring it back.)


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderman865*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22968765
> 
> 
> You guys have enough HD.


NEVER ENOUGH HD!


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderman865*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22968765
> 
> 
> You guys have enough HD.


Yep, been thinkin I gonna need a 2nd TV jest to holed all them big new chanles.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Are you sure it's 2013 or 2014? I'm not sure how long the deal was extended last time out.


If they do want those increases and changes in service, it's going to be a fight. It's happened before in other situations. I do think it will work out though.


I agree with all of those possibilities. I've got them all or are on the way except for Sundance HD.










forhire: Damn Straight!


Sgooter: Ditto!


----------



## HDOrlando

Tomorrow, Yimitz might have some news for us.


Anyone want to bet if we get something more than TVGuide Channel's name change?


I'm doubting it but we will see.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22991676
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, Yimitz might have some news for us.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to bet if we get something more than TVGuide Channel's name change?
> 
> 
> I'm doubting it but we will see.



No notice in the paper today.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ahh, this means if it does not come Sunday, we get no jump.


I guess I'll first see it in the paper next week.


Thanks for letting us know Yimitz!


----------



## Nayan

I'm not expecting anything. Maybe they'll say something about G4 becoming Esquire and probably the TV Guide change. It would be a nice surprise to at least get a couple things off the month-to-months, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16020#post_22993522
> 
> 
> Ahh, this means if it does not come Sunday, we get no jump.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll first see it in the paper next week.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know Yimitz!



Well I figured out why Yimitz did not get a notice the 28th is next thursday which is the last day of the month so he will get the notice then. I also have a feeling that Orlando notice will come out on the 28th. I like how the TWC notices are done they are set to:

Twice a month:

First/third monday of the month

First/third wednesday of the month

First/third thursday of the month

Second/fouth Friday of the month.


This month all of the TWC notices fell on the same set of weeks so it was the first full week of the month and third full week of the month as the 1st of feb and 1st of march both fall on a friday


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Thursday was the last day of the month last month too.


Michigan got theirs a week early in January.


I doubt we get anything other than TV Guide's name change but always like to see if there is anything else as always.


----------



## mgsports

55.5 is now running "Cadena Teovision 55.6" in Spanish, no typo it's on 55.5 and they ID as 55.6.


Seems to be another loop of somebody with the last name Koch looking for dinero.


http://cadenateovision.com/site/contact.html 


Florida: ORLANDO

285 West Central Parkway - Suite 1716

Altamonte Springs, Florida 32714


Phone: (321) 281-9464


Email.: [email protected]



BOARD:

JESUS RUIZ (President)

SANDRA M.K. BAPTISTA (Programming Director)

DOMINGO SANTAY (Senior Editor)

LEONARDO SANTAY (Editor/cameraman)



Domain Name.......... cadenateovision.com

Creation Date........ 2012-06-06

Expiry Date.......... 2013-06-06

Organisation Name.... Josias Baptista

Organisation Address. 10801 Lemon Ave

Organisation Address. Suite 321

Organisation Address. rancho Cucamonga

Organisation Address. 91737

Organisation Address. California

Organisation Address. UNITED STATES

Admin Phone.......... 909-666-5003


----------



## HDOrlando

Just over a week until Military Channel HD is added on 1244


EWTN En Espanol HD will also be added on 1920 for Nuestros Canales subscribers.


If the Pope election got moved up a few days, maybe we would get them early although EWTN HD is not really HD.


Regardless, I want to see Military Channel HD on time a week from tomorrow.


Other than that, let's hope for an outside shot at something new in our notice this week or something off the MTM's.


Finally, all has been quiet on WFTV so that might be a good sign in terms of progress.


----------



## Passenger57

Wanted to thank you guys for your help. Scored a Cisco 8742HDC to replace my aging Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. The menu on the 8742HDC is pretty responsive despite being a cablecard box.


I've already gone into the diagnostics menu and verified the new DVR has a 500GB drive, which was my sticking point for giving up my beloved 8300HD.


Still on the fence about whether or not to go WHDVR. Might pull the trigger in the near future if I can get a good deal since I already have a Cisco 4642HDC in another room.


----------



## dgf2002

Can't imagine living with 500GB. I have 10TB on Windows 7 HTPC using Windows Media Center as DVR software and Ceton Infinitv4 Digital cable tuner with 4 tuners. Media Center Extenders feed live and recorded content to other TV's around the house over the network. Give it a try!


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today so our monthly notice will be here tomorrow (Thursday).


----------



## HDOrlando

The Indianapolis notice has nothing as expected.


All month to months are the same although some international channels (Antenna satelite, Channel One Russia, etc) could be off that Indianapolis does not have those.


The only other things are TV Guide's name change and the G4 to Esquire re-branding.


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORK CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, GolTV, IFC, MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Smithsonian, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family, Style, WE and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Additionally, our agreements with Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Real Women expire on March 31, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Effective March 18, 2013 , TV Guide Network will now be called TVGN. Effective April 22, 2013 , the G4 network will be renamed Esquire Network. Effective April 5, 2013 , the following multicast channels will no longer be available in their current genre categories, but will continue to be available on the following channels: WDNI (Telemundo) will no longer be available in the Kids-Family and Entertainment genre on channel 197, but will continue to be available on channels 355 and 803. WTHR (Cozi TV) will no longer be available the Info & News genre on channel 330, but will continue to be available on channels 60 and 357. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 2/28/13 - 6039973) - 02/28


----------



## HDOrlando

You know how I mentioned above that since Indianapolis did not have some of the international channels we have, something could be different from the Indianapolis notice.....................


Were getting TV Japan HD (International Premium Channel) on channel 1991 on or after Tuesday March 5 which means next Tuesday. This is in addition to getting Military Channel HD and EWTN En Espanol HD the same date.


It is possible a deal was reached for TV Japan as sometimes they take an extra month to get off of the deals.


While most of us do not have TV Japan at all, at least we remove the channel from the possibilities list via Time Warner Cable but it also is scheduled for this current quarter not counting towards Q2.


Given how we now get about 3 HD channels per quarter, even with the carriage deals drying up, it increases the chances we all might get something we want next quarter.


----------



## Nayan

TV Japan has some pretty interesting stuff and even though it's the most expensive one out of all the premium channels it's very popular so I'm glad it's coming in HD. I'm still holding out hope for some more Starz! and I hope maybe this will be the year you can have a few that are on your wish list







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I see the three quarters in this year playing out like this..............


One quarter will be a sports update with those Pac 12 Alternates SD/HD and possibly those sports channels that were delayed for TWC Kansas and Kentucky. Given how the Winter Olympics are coming, I would imagine TWC/BHN wanting to get Universal Sports HD up before the 4th quarter so I expect the sports update within the next two quarters.


In another quarter, I see that Starz deal finally getting done. It's not going to say on the deals over 3 years (at least I hope not). At the time, we will immediately get those Starz, Encore and Plex HD channels closing a big hole in the BHN lineup.


As for other channels, I expect to see Chiller HD, Sundance HD and maybe some new goodies that launch,


I'm happy TV Japan HD is not counting towards next quarter though.


If a Starz/Encore deal is done, it's likely to be our last year of big HD numbers unless more spanish-language channels go HD or BHN starts knocking out HD West premiuns or something.


May our last big HD year be a great one.


----------



## cwvega76

Hi,

I just installed my DTVPAL and all went smoothly however it does not find WESH (NBC Channel 2.1) nor WOPX (ION Channel 56.1)


I live in Deltona and according to antennaweb.org I am 22/23 miles from the Bithlo towers and should be getting both of these.


Strange thing, when I hook the Antenna cable directlry to my Sony Bravia I DO GET these two channels?


My antenna is outside, 30 feet in the air. It is a YAGI UHF with mast mounted amplifier.


I have done some digging and see that alternatively WESH can be found on channel 11, and ION could be found on channel 48.


I went into the setup of DTVPAL and tried to manually add these but no signal could be found?


Did I read that WESH is transmitting on VHF ? Do I need to add a 42" horizontal rod to my Yagi to pick this up?


Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


Thanks

JD


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16050#post_23021317
> 
> 
> The Indianapolis notice has nothing as expected.
> 
> 
> All month to months are the same although some international channels (Antenna satelite, Channel One Russia, etc) could be off that Indianapolis does not have those.
> 
> 
> The only other things are TV Guide's name change and the G4 to Esquire re-branding.
> 
> 
> NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORK CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, GolTV, IFC, MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Smithsonian, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family, Style, WE and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Additionally, our agreements with Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Real Women expire on March 31, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Effective March 18, 2013 , TV Guide Network will now be called TVGN. Effective April 22, 2013 , the G4 network will be renamed Esquire Network. Effective April 5, 2013 , the following multicast channels will no longer be available in their current genre categories, but will continue to be available on the following channels: WDNI (Telemundo) will no longer be available in the Kids-Family and Entertainment genre on channel 197, but will continue to be available on channels 355 and 803. WTHR (Cozi TV) will no longer be available the Info & News genre on channel 330, but will continue to be available on channels 60 and 357. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 2/28/13 - 6039973) - 02/28



No surprises on the Michigan notice either. Channel One Russia is still on our month-to-month list, in addition to those on the Indianapolis list..


"On or after April 5, the following channel will launch on the SDV system: TV Japan HD, channel 885"


----------



## George903

The legal notice today in Brevard (parapharased), says

Effective March 18, 2013 TV Guide Network will become TVGN

Effective April 22, 2013, the G4 network will be renamed Esquire Network

On or after March 5th 2013, (which is next Tuesday as HDOrlando says) TV Japan HD

International Premium Channel 1991 will launch.


----------



## HDOrlando

No surprises.............


Hopefully, all 3 HD Channels (Military Channel, EWTN En Espanol and TV Japan) launch on time Tuesday.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16050#post_23025574
> 
> 
> No surprises.............
> 
> 
> Hopefully, all 3 HD Channels (Military Channel, EWTN En Espanol and TV Japan) launch on time Tuesday.


But not Chiller HD or Sundance HD what you want HDOrlando.


----------



## HDOrlando

forhire,


Unfortunately.


I really want Chiller HD but Sundance HD only for occasional viewing.


At least with those additions, we knock out possibilities and kind of do want Military Channel HD.


Please let me know if you find Chiller HD anywhere place.


----------



## diesel32

For the handful of soccer fans that hang out here.........there is an MLS free preview in progress through 3/9. Uses the NBA channels in HD & SD


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16050#post_23032550
> 
> 
> For the handful of soccer fans that hang out here.........there is an MLS free preview in progress through 3/9. Uses the NBA channels in HD & SD



Oh sweet!! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## videobruce

This would be best posted in your local reception forum.

Quick questions; are those channels in your channel list and what are the *physical* channel numbers of those stations?


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16050#post_23028252
> 
> 
> forhire,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately.
> 
> 
> I really want Chiller HD but Sundance HD only for occasional viewing.
> 
> 
> At least with those additions, we knock out possibilities and kind of do want Military Channel HD.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you find Chiller HD anywhere place.


Someone else might beat me to it HDOrlando. I just hope you get it soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

forhire,


Thanks and may a lot of HD come your way too.


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope teennick launches a hd channels and brighthouse picks it up right away


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


I think Viacom will launch more of their Digital Basic Channels in HD this year.


I would like TeenNick though for those retro programs and hope Nick JR launches with it for my little niece.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's the 5th so the watch for Military Channel HD and the two others (EWTN En Espanol HD and TV Japan HD) is on.


----------



## HDOrlando

They all went up around 7:45 AM.


1244 Military Channel HD

1920 EWTN EN Espanol (Nuestros Canales)

1991 TV Japan (International Premium Channel)


I felt they were coming when I woke up and saw newly updated logos for BBC World News HD and VH1 HD blank.


Now, we have no pending HD channel but hopefully that will change with the notice at month's end.


----------



## Nayan

I don't have it yet? It's not in the guide and nothing when I punch it in manually.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It must be because of the different boxes. Hopefully, it willl not be anywhere near the difference of when Weather Channel HD popped up on boxes last year.


----------



## Nayan

I hope not! That was a disaster. I'll keep checking throughout the day and let you know when it shows up







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It was.


Anything yet?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16050#post_23049250
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> It was.
> 
> 
> Anything yet?



It showed up around 3 this afternoon. I don't know why the delay, but it's here and I'm happy







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Weird how it goes to different boxes at different times.


At least it's there now.


----------



## property33

Thinking of coming back to BHN from Dir* for television service. We still have Road Runner Lightning. Trading e-mails back/forth, asking for quotes to bundle cable/internet/phone. They're quoting under $200 for all three (24 months), with WHDVR, 3 HD boxes and a couple of other outlets. They won't come off of the install fees ($30 for WHDVR & two other outlets, $19.95 for additional outlets), doesn't seem to be any other wiggle room either for the regular charges. They haven't answered me yet regarding doing some of the cable runs in the attic either. Is this normal-no dealing, etc.? Paying $86 right now for RR Lightning, $50 for phone and around $110 for Dir* (1 genie DVR, 2 HD DVR, 1 HD receiver, Xtra program package with HD pack). What do ya'll think of their phone service? Can any box watch the content of ANY dvr when using WH? Is the max you can do is watch a show, record 2 others on one DVR?


----------



## HDOrlando

property33: You should send a PM to Gary (BHNTechExpert) he can help you out.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23053746
> 
> 
> property33: You should send a PM to Gary (BHNTechExpert) he can help you out.


Thanks Barry, I actually just "spoke" with him a bit ago via the DSL reports forum. You're right, he enlightened me...


----------



## Mark1_M

When did Brighthouse start charging a modem fee? I didn't even notice it before, but I looked at my bill today and noticed it went up a bit. Then I saw a $3.50 modem fee.

Does anyone use their own modem? I have a thing about having to pay "rent" on a box that I can get myself.


----------



## Nayan

You can use your own modem. I am not sure which ones work or are recommended but you can ask on this forum:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/brighthouse


----------



## ewayte

This is the second weekend in a row that I have had issues with both MLB Network HD (1141) and CSPAN2 HD (1227). Is this a coincidence that both of these channels show the dreaded "channel unavailable" message? BrightHouse sent a technician out last week, but he said they were working in the area last weekend and that the person at 407.291.2500 should have known that.


Any ideas why these two channels are both unavailable at the same time?


----------



## Nayan

There has been sun-spot activity this week and it's been disrupting some of the signals. I've been having issues with History and Science off and on, so that's probably the cause.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23066239
> 
> 
> There has been sun-spot activity this week and it's been disrupting some of the signals. I've been having issues with History and Science off and on, so that's probably the cause.



This not a sun spot issue it is an annual event called sun outages where the sun aligns with the satellites and causes brownouts of channels in Spring and Fall.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewayte*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23065684
> 
> 
> This is the second weekend in a row that I have had issues with both MLB Network HD (1141) and CSPAN2 HD (1227). Is this a coincidence that both of these channels show the dreaded "channel unavailable" message? BrightHouse sent a technician out last week, but he said they were working in the area last weekend and that the person at 407.291.2500 should have known that.
> 
> 
> Any ideas why these two channels are both unavailable at the same time?



FOX Soccer, Plus, and beIN Sport from time to time go to channel unavailable. That said it usually doesn't last that long as I just need to turn the channels a couple of times and come back to the channel and it's working again. It's a minor inconvenience but a inconvenience nonetheless.


----------



## Nayan

Doh! See what happens before coffee?







.


----------



## erikjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23053874
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry, I actually just "spoke" with him a bit ago via the DSL reports forum. You're right, he enlightened me...



I am thinking of switching from Dish and have the same questions. What did you find out from Barry?

Thanks,

EJ


----------



## HDOrlando

We are around two weeks from our next notice.


There are no signs of anything different on the TWC notices although TV Japan could formally come off of the deals.


If no Starz deal is done, were looking at sports like The Pac 12 Alternates, those sports channels (FightNow, Universal sports, One World and Outside television) that did not launch on TWC Kansas and Kentucky, more Spanish-Language HD channels or maybe some Digital Basic ones like Chiller, Pentagon channel, Aspire or maybe CNN International. There has to be something holding up Sundance HD so I'm not betting on it.


Hopefully, we will get some goodies.


----------



## mgsports

TWCKC will add those Sports HD channels at sometime because still in Notice.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


Probably. The question is when.


----------



## Nayan

I would be nice to get some of these 'most wanted' channels sometime this year. I guess we just need to keep our fingers crossed







.


----------



## property33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikjohn*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23070668
> 
> 
> I am thinking of switching from Dish and have the same questions. What did you find out from Barry?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> EJ


We stuck with Dir*, 'cause of the ETF from them, will revisit in the fall when I try to get a Sunday Ticket deal. Will definitely go back to BH for tv next summer when the contract is out. Attic runs/wall fishes are extra-I'm probably going to do all the wiring myself over the next several months, I've got a pull box of about 800' of RG6/underground quality. Have only had the phone service for a day, good so far, but phone still doesn't show up in My Services. All networked boxes can "see" content of all DVRs, not sure about the watching/recording limit, but I think it's record 2, watch a third, except the fancy pants Whole Home DVR, that one allows more-though I don't know how many.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark1_M*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23060914
> 
> 
> When did Brighthouse start charging a modem fee? I didn't even notice it before, but I looked at my bill today and noticed it went up a bit. Then I saw a $3.50 modem fee.
> 
> Does anyone use their own modem? I have a thing about having to pay "rent" on a box that I can get myself.



Over a year ago. This is optional of course. You can bring your own modem/mta and avoid the charge entirely. The modem must be on our approved modems list which can be found here http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/Use-Own-Modem-With-RR-Service-9109/


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23083606
> 
> 
> We stuck with Dir*, 'cause of the ETF from them, will revisit in the fall when I try to get a Sunday Ticket deal. Will definitely go back to BH for tv next summer when the contract is out. Attic runs/wall fishes are extra-I'm probably going to do all the wiring myself over the next several months, I've got a pull box of about 800' of RG6/underground quality. Have only had the phone service for a day, good so far, but phone still doesn't show up in My Services. All networked boxes can "see" content of all DVRs, not sure about the watching/recording limit, but I think it's record 2, watch a third, except the fancy pants Whole Home DVR, that one allows more-though I don't know how many.



When and if you are ready to come back let me know and I will make sure your wiring is taken care of and replaced as needed. We don't normally charge for this but it does require that we come out, install you and then determine what needs to be done.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

*March Madness Tips Off on Bright House Networks*


Let the madness begin! Bright House Networks is pleased to announce that every minute of this year’s entire 2013 NCAA Division 1 Men’s Basketball Championship tournament will be available to customers across four television networks, online at one single website, and via the NCAA March Madness Live App® at no additional charge.


The 2013 NCAA Men’s Basketball Championship will be available through the following platforms:


• For the third year, all 67 games will be televised across four television networks in their entirety -- TBS, CBS, TNT, and truTV.


• New this year, Bright House Networks customers will be able to watch all the games live and for free at www.ncaa.com/marchmadness . Customers will need at least Standard Video service as well as a My Services account in order to stream the games airing on TBS, TNT, and truTV. Games airing on CBS are also available and require no special authentication.


• The NCAA March Madness Live Application® will be available on more devices than ever before including smart phones and tablets, and provide fans with unparalleled multi-screen digital access to the entire tournament.


• As an added feature, NCAA March Madness Live® will offer a preview option that allows up to four hours of live game streaming that does not require viewer registration.


The NCAA March Madness Live App is available now at the iTunes App Store and Google Play. The app offers live streaming video of every broadcast for the 2013 NCAA Division I Men’s Basketball Championship as they are televised by CBS, TBS, TNT and truTV all the way through the Men’s Final Four® and National Championship Game from the Georgia Dome in Atlanta on April 6 and April 8.


This year’s NCAA March Madness Live® offers several enhancements, including improved navigation optimized across platforms, the Capital One NCAA March Madness Bracket Challenge, and Coke Zero NCAA March Madness Social arena. The application also provides video highlights, full game replays and real-time game alerts, as well as fan-favorite feature including live game scoring, real-time tournament brackets, live stats, direct access to live radio broadcasts, social activity and more.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark1_M*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23060914
> 
> 
> When did Brighthouse start charging a modem fee? I didn't even notice it before, but I looked at my bill today and noticed it went up a bit. Then I saw a $3.50 modem fee.
> 
> Does anyone use their own modem? I have a thing about having to pay "rent" on a box that I can get myself.



What would be the advantage to using your own modem? At $3.50 per month, it would take 2 years to recoup the cost. What am I missing?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23084408
> 
> 
> What would be the advantage to using your own modem? At $3.50 per month, it would take 2 years to recoup the cost. What am I missing?



There isn't but many disagree. At least this way folks have a choice though.


----------



## mgsports

Your News Now brand. NY1 is even available on TWC in Charlotte and Raleigh and Bright House Networks in Tampa and Orlando.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


We actually knew this.


----------



## mgsports

Thanks but others TWC and BHN don't have yet like TWCKC,Michigan and so on.


----------



## HDOrlando

We know this too.


----------



## Mark1_M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23084408
> 
> 
> What would be the advantage to using your own modem? At $3.50 per month, it would take 2 years to recoup the cost. What am I missing?



That is true if you are using DOCSIS 3.0 modem, but the model I was using goes for about $30-$40.


After doing some research, I've decided the $3.50 is not that bad compared to what other providers charge, which is around $7/month. The reason I was initially perturbed was BHN made a big deal at one time about not charging for the modem, then all of a sudden it appears and on top of that they raised the price. Is the modem rental fee now going to be another annual way to raise revenue?


Overall, I am very happy with BHN. I think their HD selection is excellent, and their internet service has always been very good. It's just they, like many other companies, have a tendancy to tack on fees that make the overall service much more costly, and I as a consumer find questionable. For example, I believe I have to pay a monthly fee for a DVR digtal box, then another fee to be able to use the DVR functions of the box (which also keeps going up, it was 9.95 now 11.95), and I look at my bill and see another fee for the Navigator Guide/HD DVR Converter (I'm not even sure what that one is for). I know fees are a fact of life with pretty much every service provider, but after a while they all start to add up.


End of rant....


----------



## HDOrlando

I've seen some TWC Legal Notices and the only new things I'm finding are


G4 (soon to be Esquire) and TVGN (TV Guide Network) are on some month to month deals. It might take an extra month for them to show up on ours.


Michigan might get their notice a week early tomorrow but if not, we should get our notice next week.


----------



## Nayan

Sadly I didn't expect much this go around. Maybe in our April update we'll have some goodies







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It's either going to be sports, new digital basic HD channels (Not many to choose from) or maybe Spanish or Foreign Language channels.


I doubt we get anything either but we will see. After all, this might very well be our last year of steady HD unless they start adding West HD feeds and more foreign language ones.


----------



## Nayan

I'm still holding out for more Starz. What I'd really like to see added is an app to the Roku like TWC added to their system and like we have with our phones/tablets. My poor Roku isn't receiving too much love these days.


----------



## mgsports

You do better in changes then Comcast in your area.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23078678
> 
> 
> We are around two weeks from our next notice.
> 
> 
> There are no signs of anything different on the TWC notices although TV Japan could formally come off of the deals.
> 
> 
> If no Starz deal is done, were looking at sports like The Pac 12 Alternates, those sports channels (FightNow, Universal sports, One World and Outside television) that did not launch on TWC Kansas and Kentucky, more Spanish-Language HD channels or maybe some Digital Basic ones like Chiller, Pentagon channel, Aspire or maybe CNN International. There has to be something holding up Sundance HD so I'm not betting on it.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we will get some goodies.


You wanna know something HDOrlando?


A very small cable provider recently added Sundance HD.







(press click here)

http://www.rcn.com/boston/digital-cable-tv/services/a


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16080#post_23104115
> 
> 
> I've seen some TWC Legal Notices and the only new things I'm finding are
> 
> 
> G4 (soon to be Esquire) and TVGN (TV Guide Network) are on some month to month deals. It might take an extra month for them to show up on ours.
> 
> 
> Michigan might get their notice a week early tomorrow but if not, we should get our notice next week.



No notice for Michigan in today's paper.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Hopefully, the deal will be renewed soon so it is finally off the notices. Try pushing Gary for the Roku app.


mgsports: BHN definitely does.


Forhire: Nice but the real question is why it has not been added yet. It has not been on month to months the last couple of years and even if IFC and WE is holding it up, weird how it did not get added before that.


Yimitz: Thanks! That means we all get it next week.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forhire34cvdn*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23106526
> 
> 
> You wanna know something HDOrlando?
> 
> 
> A very small cable provider recently added Sundance HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (press click here)
> 
> http://www.rcn.com/boston/digital-cable-tv/services/a



And while they've been scheduled to add it for 3 months at RCN, none of their areas have actually done so yet. Your link also does not work.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23107219
> 
> 
> 
> Forhire: Nice but the real question is why it has not been added yet. It has not been on month to months the last couple of years and even if IFC and WE is holding it up, weird how it did not get added before that.



Well I'm starting to wonder if it's a problem with Sundance itself - a couple of months ago when DISH added WE HD, IFC HD & (even) Fuse HD as part of their settlement w/AMC Nets, they also uplinked Sundance HD in test, but have never turned it on for us. It's STILL up in test to this day, so go figure...


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich,


You never know.


Of channels we have in SD and available in HD, the only ones we do not have are Sundance, Aspire and Pentagon Channel with Chiller possibly being available too. The Starz/Encore stuff is delayed because of the month to month carriage deal.


It's baffling, we even have Jewelry TV HD. It could be a Sundance problem but who knows. I just would like to get this one off the check list or at least know what is holding this up and do not believe it's this new IFC/WE dispute. Maybe they are saving for when they have nothing to add?


Hopefully, it will be part of our HD additions this quarter.


----------



## jmystikcfl

Having some issues with my DVR. I've got a Samsung H3272 and its rebooting about 3-4 times a week and when it does it resets my scheduled recordings. They're all there, but all the stuff I've canceled is there too. Its been missing recordings and most recently can't access the program guide and on demand services after these self resets. Had to reboot it 3 times this morning to get it to work.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmystikcfl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23111079
> 
> 
> Having some issues with my DVR. I've got a Samsung H3272 and its rebooting about 3-4 times a week and when it does it resets my scheduled recordings. They're all there, but all the stuff I've canceled is there too. Its been missing recordings and most recently can't access the program guide and on demand services after these self resets. Had to reboot it 3 times this morning to get it to work.



Send a pm to BHNtechXpert. He'll be able to help you







.


----------



## Cuneiform

Last night we experienced a set top box lockup (SA 8300HD), but it cleared after a few minutes with an excellent side-effect! The irritating banner at the bottom of the screen during fast forward, slo-mo, etc. was gone. Unfortunately,after several minutes, it reappeared.


I would really like the capability of disabling the banner to be able to easily replay crawls on news and finance channels without interference from the banner.


Does anyone know a remote key sequence or any other way to disable the irritating banner? Thanks---


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

No way to turn the banner off, buy you can have it go away more quickly.


Menu -> Display -> Banner Duration -> Short


Also, you can manually press the Exit button to make the banner go away as well.


----------



## Sgooter

BHN's New Modem Fee









I'm angry about the new modem fee. Being charged a modem fee, regardless of the dollar amount, is blatant and unwarranted price gouging. I've had BHN bundled TV, internet, and phone service using the same BHN modem for over 5 yrs, and now they hit me with a modem fee!!! Some will say you can use your own modem w/MTA, which might work for a while until BHN decides to push out a "technical update" which may instantly render your personal modem totally incompatible with their "updated" service.

I recall the punch line from an old comedy show: "We don't care; we don't have to...we're the phone company."


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23110477
> 
> 
> dishrich,
> 
> 
> You never know.
> 
> 
> Of channels we have in SD and available in HD, the only ones we do not have are Sundance, Aspire and Pentagon Channel with Chiller possibly being available too. The Starz/Encore stuff is delayed because of the month to month carriage deal.
> 
> 
> It's baffling, we even have Jewelry TV HD. It could be a Sundance problem but who knows. I just would like to get this one off the check list or at least know what is holding this up and do not believe it's this new IFC/WE dispute. Maybe they are saving for when they have nothing to add?
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it will be part of our HD additions this quarter.



Aspire HD and Pentagon Channel HD have never officially launched, so I wouldn't even count those.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


On Aspire's website, they have this link

http://www.aspire.tv/get-the-channel 


I get this message when I type in my zip and provider


"Congratulations! ASPiRE is available on Bright House Networks channel #140*. At this time Bright House Networks does not carry ASPiRE in High Definition. Please click below to request ASPiRE HD in your area."


So, I think the channel is available.


The Pentagon Channel might have gone HD and no one has it.


After all, only BHN Orlando and Tampa Bay have NASA HD.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23130102
> 
> 
> oriolesmagic,
> 
> 
> On Aspire's website, they have this link
> 
> http://www.aspire.tv/get-the-channel
> 
> 
> I get this message when I type in my zip and provider
> 
> 
> "Congratulations! ASPiRE is available on Bright House Networks channel #140*. At this time Bright House Networks does not carry ASPiRE in High Definition. Please click below to request ASPiRE HD in your area."
> 
> 
> So, I think the channel is available.
> 
> 
> The Pentagon Channel might have gone HD and no one has it.
> 
> 
> After all, only BHN Orlando and Tampa Bay have NASA HD.



A few smaller companies have NASA HD. Service Electric in PA has it. Massillon Cable in OH has it.


I tend to not believe anything exists until a provider announces they're going to carry it, because at that point, it's been negotiated on. I think there was a plan for an Aspire HD, but it hasn't come to fruition for some reason yet. The channel's coverage is nonexistent beyond Comcast and Time Warner Cable/BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: You are really on top of things. We will see on Aspire.


Everyone: Yimitz will get the Michigan notice tomorrow so we might get a jump on ours if it is to arrive Friday.


If were getting Spanish-language channels or ones Michigan does not have in SD, we could still have those goodies in our notice and not know until Friday.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23107219
> 
> 
> Nayan: Hopefully, the deal will be renewed soon so it is finally off the notices. Try pushing Gary for the Roku app.
> 
> 
> mgsports: BHN definitely does.
> 
> 
> Forhire: Nice but the real question is why it has not been added yet. It has not been on month to months the last couple of years and even if IFC and WE is holding it up, weird how it did not get added before that.
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Thanks! That means we all get it next week.



LOL and you don't think I want it as well HD?


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary: I know you want it. We all want our goodies.


Everyone: No notice this morning but Yimitz should have Michigan's for us in a few hours.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23135347
> 
> 
> Gary: I know you want it. We all want our goodies.
> 
> 
> Everyone: No notice this morning but Yimitz should have Michigan's for us in a few hours.



And I do:


Month to month: Channel One Russia, E!, all the Encore networks, GolTV, IFC, IndiePlex, MC, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, RetroPlex, Smithsonian, all the Starz networks, This TV, TV Japan, WE and YouToo TV.


Also: "Our agreements with Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Real Women expire on March 31,2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels."


Effective May 1, Speed Channel will no longer be available in analog format.


That's it for this month.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


Thanks so much.


Unless it is a spanish-language channel or something Michigan does not have in SD, were likely not getting any HD in the notice.


With no Starz deal, there are slim pickings anyway but maybe more deals will get done next month.


----------



## dotsdavid

I think Indy may get ewtn hd because all the areas have it and They don't have it here in Indy. They have the Spanish in hd but not the English in hd


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


Tampa Bay also has EWTN En Espanol HD but no EWTN HD.


It's weird but I think it might end up happening.


I should be able to pull the Indy notice up in a few hours.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing really new in the Indiana notice


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORK CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, GolTV, IFC, MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Smithsonian, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family, Style, WE and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Additionally, our agreements with Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Real Women expire on March 31, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Effective May 1, 2013 , the following channel will no longer be available in analog format but will continue to be available in digital format: Speed ChannelChannel 62 Customers who do not have a digital set-top box may contact Bright House Networks to obtain a digital set-top box or similar device to view this programming. Effective April 17, 2013 , the following channel will move its location in the channel line-up: HD Events From Channel 1787 TO Channel 1774 Effective June 1, 2013 , the Digital Access tier of video service will no longer be available. Customers who currently subscribe to Digital Access must contact Bright House Networks to change their service level prior to June 1st. Please contact Bright House Networks at 1-855-222-0102 for more information. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 3/29/13 - 6048874) - 03/29


We could find something out on WFTV or maybe there is a local thing but this notice looks like it will be a wash. No sign of G4 (soon to be Esquire) and TVGN on the MTM's but it usually takes an extra month or two for them to appear on Bright House notices.


----------



## HDOrlando

We have our Legal Notice and no new HD or Month to Month agreement changes including WFTV re-trans still not being settled.


Here are some changes though........



Effective May 1: Zap2it will move to analog channel 97 across Central Florida.


Effective May 1: The following channels will no longer be available in analog but will remain in digital format


Speed Channel 32

C-Span Channel 97

CMT Channel 71


We do have a slight change on the SD front


On May 1, Liquidation Channel 216 will no longer be available and will be replaced by Shop Zeal 8.



It sucks not to have new HD announced and even something off of the month to month deals but the possibility list is drying up.


A new Starz deal needs to get done for more Starz/Encore/Plex HD, IFC/WE could be holding up Sundance HD and E!/Style/Sprout could be holding up Chiller HD.


We know the first is true but if the later ones are, the pickings are very, very, slim.


So, unless they want to add a new service like RFD-TV, NUVO, Halogen or something like that, were probably looking at an early of pac 12 Regional Channels, possibly those delayed sports channels TWC was going to add in Kansas and Kentucky, New Spanish-Language channels or maybe Aspire HD and Pentagon Channel HD if they are available.


CNN International HD might be the best bet though if it's out.


Regardless, we need to see some deals get done as I really want my Chiller HD, would like Sundance HD off my list and more HD for my Movie Pass.


Let's get some deals done TWC.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23139504
> 
> 
> We have our Legal Notice and no new HD or Month to Month agreement changes including WFTV re-trans still not being settled.
> 
> 
> Here are some changes though........
> 
> 
> 
> Effective May 1: Zap2it will move to analog channel 97 across Central Florida.
> 
> 
> Effective May 1: The following channels will no longer be available in analog but will remain in digital format
> 
> 
> Speed Channel 32
> 
> C-Span Channel 97
> 
> CMT Channel 71
> 
> 
> We do have a slight change on the SD front
> 
> 
> On May 1, Liquidation Channel 216 will no longer be available and will be replaced by Shop Zeal 8.
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks not to have new HD announced and even something off of the month to month deals but the possibility list is drying up.
> 
> 
> A new Starz deal needs to get done for more Starz/Encore/Plex HD, IFC/WE could be holding up Sundance HD and E!/Style/Sprout could be holding up Chiller HD.
> 
> 
> We know the first is true but if the later ones are, the pickings are very, very, slim.
> 
> 
> So, unless they want to add a new service like RFD-TV, NUVO, Halogen or something like that, were probably looking at an early of pac 12 Regional Channels, possibly those delayed sports channels TWC was going to add in Kansas and Kentucky, New Spanish-Language channels or maybe Aspire HD and Pentagon Channel HD if they are available.
> 
> 
> CNN International HD might be the best bet though if it's out.
> 
> 
> Regardless, we need to see some deals get done as I really want my Chiller HD, would like Sundance HD off my list and more HD for my Movie Pass.
> 
> 
> Let's get some deals done TWC.



I read over at broadband reports that Sundance Channel was having problems delivering the HD feed to RCN cable due to Hurricane Sandy so maybe that is why the launches have been delayed?


Also I think the 3 analog removals is to make room for more downstream internet channels so that they can go to 8 channel bonding for DOCSIS 3.0 modems which Gary hinted at over at broadband reports.


Looks like in Orlando proper analog 9 is being moved to 97 so that means that these will be usable for digital QAM carriers:

9

32

71


Hey HDOrlando have you gotten someone from Tampa Bay to get the legal notices? Surely theirs has to be slightly different?


----------



## Nayan

Wow that's kind of disappointing. I too am hoping we get some of these deals done as I want Starz, you want Chiller and unless some of these others come off the month-to-month's the chance we'll get them is very slim.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I think we will get some HD but it is frustrating with those deals.


Then again, I remember a time when they prevented The Weather Channel HD, Tru TV HD and Lifetime HD from being added.


Starz/Encore/Plex HD, Chiller HD and Sundance HD are a much smaller scale but it is frustrating.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23139533
> 
> 
> I read over at broadband reports that Sundance Channel was having problems delivering the HD feed to RCN cable due to Hurricane Sandy so maybe that is why the launches have been delayed?
> 
> 
> Also I think the 3 analog removals is to make room for more downstream internet channels so that they can go to 8 channel bonding for DOCSIS 3.0 modems which Gary hinted at over at broadband reports.
> 
> 
> Looks like in Orlando proper analog 9 is being moved to 97 so that means that these will be usable for digital QAM carriers:
> 
> 9
> 
> 32
> 
> 71
> 
> 
> Hey HDOrlando have you gotten someone from Tampa Bay to get the legal notices? Surely theirs has to be slightly different?



RCN started delivering Sundance HD in the last week to its customers, so whatever problems there have been fixed. I don't think it's a technical issue now keeping Sundance from BHN, but probably more due to it being connected to IFC HD and WE HD. I'm most surprised Sundance HD didn't turn up on Charter in North Texas because Charter is fairly close to AMC Networks, especially now with Tom Rutledge at the helm.


----------



## Nayan

I love it Kevin!!


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23135707
> 
> 
> And I do:
> 
> 
> Month to month: Channel One Russia, E!, all the Encore networks, GolTV, IFC, IndiePlex, MC, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, RetroPlex, Smithsonian, all the Starz networks, This TV, TV Japan, WE and YouToo TV.
> 
> 
> Also: "Our agreements with Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Real Women expire on March 31,2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels."
> 
> 
> Effective May 1, Speed Channel will no longer be available in analog format.
> 
> 
> That's it for this month.


HDOrlando,


I predict TWC/BHN will drop YouToo TV and GOLTV as they were both recently droped by the other big guns (Cox, Charter, Comcast).If they do I see YooToo TV on life support. As for GOLTV, Comcast must have thought it was a soccer channel for international tv providers, not U.S. tv providers.










But if TWC/BHN drops the Lifetime channels, they will stab a knife in their business.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23141130
> 
> 
> RCN started delivering Sundance HD in the last week to its customers, so whatever problems there have been fixed. I don't think it's a technical issue now keeping Sundance from BHN, but probably more due to it being connected to IFC HD and WE HD. I'm most surprised Sundance HD didn't turn up on Charter in North Texas because Charter is fairly close to AMC Networks, especially now with Tom Rutledge at the helm.


What I tried to tell you in a post last week with a link. But you said ORIOLESMAGIC that my link did not work. On RCN's web site I pressed click here to look at the updated channel lineups and saw Sundance HD listed. It was launched (at least planned) on January 31.


As for Charter, mabye later for Sundance HD. I'm really expecting Charter to Launch ESPN Goal Line / Buzzer Beater (HD) real soon. And I hope eventually every Charter market has at least 140 HD channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forhire34cvdn*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23141444
> 
> 
> HDOrlando,
> 
> 
> I predict TWC/BHN will drop YouToo TV and GOLTV as they were both recently droped by the other big guns (Cox, Charter, Comcast).If they do I see YooToo TV on life support. As for GOLTV, Comcast must have thought it was a soccer channel for international tv providers, not U.S. tv providers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if TWC/BHN drops the Lifetime channels, they will stab a knife in their business.



highly unlikely anything gets dropped unless it is the Lifetime suite which I doubt will happen. Most of those channels have been on the notices for months or years so nothing is likely to change.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: We do not have anyone to get a Tampa Bay notice. BHN Orlando and Tampa Bay have pretty similar notices though.


Getting rid of analogs always helps.


Forhire: You Too and Gol TV could be in danger but things have been quiet on the drop front.


If Lifetime goes, it will be for a very short period of time and doubt it will happen as it was on MTM's for a couple of years up until 2 years ago.


----------



## mgsports

It was an International Channel and they replaced it with BEIN English but don't know if Orlando added it.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Cox and Charter have not dropped GolTV. They did not have it in most markets. In Charter's case, they mostly only have GolTV Spanish. The only market of either that has GolTV in HD is Cox Arizona, and in Spanish only.


Neither Cox or Charter have added beIn Sports at this time.


----------



## HDOrlando

Halogen TV and Documentary Channel are being combined into one network called Pivot.


Halogen HD is on our possibilities list and Nayan and I both wanted Documentary Channel.


Let's hope this network gets picked up by TWC/BHN.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23142292
> 
> 
> Halogen TV and Documentary Channel are being combined into one network called Pivot.
> 
> 
> Halogen HD is on our possibilities list and Nayan and I both wanted Documentary Channel.
> 
> 
> Let's hope this network gets picked up by TWC/BHN.



Oh that would be a nice add! I do hope we can add that to our lineup.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23142292
> 
> 
> Halogen TV and Documentary Channel are being combined into one network called Pivot.
> 
> 
> Halogen HD is on our possibilities list and Nayan and I both wanted Documentary Channel.
> 
> 
> Let's hope this network gets picked up by TWC/BHN.



It's a possibility. Time Warner Cable in Dallas has it in HD. The only other providers that have it are AT&T U-Verse, WOW in Cleveland and Columbus only, and it's coming to Charter in Fort Worth next month.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23142741
> 
> 
> It's a possibility. Time Warner Cable in Dallas has it in HD. The only other providers that have it are AT&T U-Verse, WOW in Cleveland and Columbus only, and it's coming to Charter in Fort Worth next month.



I actually get Halogen HD in my package as I am on a in an different area that is fed off of the TWC Dallas system. I think that the hub I am on if fed by a different headend than Dallas as every time rains extremely hard some channels start to tile a little bit due to rain fade and the storms had not reached the Dallas headend so I am guessing the local office near me still gets channels via the dishes out back as there are like 15 C band dishes behind the local office.


I am actually surprised that The Dallas/Fort Worth area is the only area in the country to have Halogen HD on almost all cable provides in the area and soon to be both providers (Charter and TWC) to boot which account for most of the cable subscribers in the North Texas Region.


----------



## PeterLewis

Reminder: MLB Xtra innings free preview all next week starting monday 4/1/13...


GO YANKEES !!!


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23144270
> 
> 
> Reminder: MLB Xtra innings free preview all next week starting monday 4/1/13...
> 
> 
> GO YANKEES !!!



Who follows the Junior Circuit?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16110#post_23135347
> 
> 
> Gary: I know you want it. We all want our goodies.
> 
> 
> Everyone: No notice this morning but Yimitz should have Michigan's for us in a few hours.



LOL


----------



## PeterLewis

@ Gary BHNXTech


Still no word on when the cisco 8742hdc whdvr stb will get a 16x9 gui...Its been several months since i've had this stb and looking at the 4x3 gui everyday is a constant reminder of the 90's.


Also if you press pause for a certain time and come back even the screen saver is in 4x3 format leaving the sides of 16x9 programming showing,which defeats the purpose of a screensaver.


I would of thought one would of been pushed out by now.


I'am just hoping that you just pass it along to the proper channels.Thanks.


----------



## Sgooter

The Cisco 8642HDC STB sucks. I'm now on my 5th 8642 box, and in less than a week's use, the DVR playback has once again started to pause, pixelate, and drop or stutter audio about every 1-2 minutes. The previous box they gave me didn't even power up when I got it home! I think quality control in the STB repair department needs some serious repair.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23146738
> 
> 
> @ Gary BHNXTech
> 
> 
> Still no word on when the cisco 8742hdc whdvr stb will get a 16x9 gui...Its been several months since i've had this stb and looking at the 4x3 gui everyday is a constant reminder of the 90's.



I wouldn't expect it anytime soon. We're using ODN 5.2 and I don't think I heard that ODN 6.0 has it and who knows when we'll even get that version. Maybe ODN 7.0 which is currently testing in some TWC areas.... Hopefully when it does come it won't just be a stretched 4x3 like the Samsungs have.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23147396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23146738
> 
> 
> @ Gary BHNXTech
> 
> 
> Still no word on when the cisco 8742hdc whdvr stb will get a 16x9 gui...Its been several months since i've had this stb and looking at the 4x3 gui everyday is a constant reminder of the 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect it anytime soon. We're using ODN 5.2 and I don't think I heard that ODN 6.0 has it and who knows when we'll even get that version. Maybe ODN 7.0 which is currently testing in some TWC areas.... Hopefully when it does come it won't just be a stretched 4x3 like the Samsungs have.
Click to expand...


Cox has used a 16:9 GUI (Trio) for two years now. It is used on both the 8642 and 8742 DVRs, and the upcoming ver. 2 will be used on the 6-tuner 98xxHDC.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23148057
> 
> 
> Cox has used a 16:9 GUI (Trio) for two years now. It is used on both the 8642 and 8742 DVRs, and the upcoming ver. 2 will be used on the 6-tuner 98xxHDC.



No one said it wasn't possible.








We're just dependent on when TWC adds it to Navigator.


----------



## mgsports




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satpro*
> 
> WKMG adds third sub-channel 6.3 Live Well network test card
> 
> They now have 4 channels including the mobile service.
> 
> 
> WVEN adds third sub-channel 26.3 Zuus Latino
> 
> 
> Zuus Latino was added to Univision Tampa a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Still no changes at WOFL who was going to add Accuweather then was going to add Movies!.



Added attribution.


----------



## aagfl

Hey guys,


Ever since I've replaced my 8300HD with 8640HDC I've had nothing but problems with my cable service. And now it won't even boot. Going to try and swap the box tomorrow for something else.


What's a general recommendation on which HD DVR performs better on Brighthouse nowadays?


Thanks!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

The 8742HDC is mostly fine. The best one I've had, but it's harder to get if your location is strict about not handing it out to non-Multi-room DVR users.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm hoping TWC/BHN gets Pivot for all and maybe through the Halogen deal.


With that company merging two channels into one, they might be willing to sacrifice a little more to get carriage. Let's hope they get it done.


Peter: Go Yankees! And thanks for the MLB Free Preview reminder.


Gary: We expect you to push hard for all the things we want. Your our friend on the inside.







May the best HD lineup anywhere continue to get even better.


All: Hopefully, DVR's will get better but I'm happy with mine.


mgsports: Why not just link to satpro's post? You simply cut and paste it from the OTA Thread. You should give credit where it's do.


On a related note, we might get Live Well sometime.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23148910
> 
> 
> WKMG adds third sub-channel 6.3 Live Well network test card and it's a good Channel...


Are you able to get WKMG in HD on ch 6.1? I was unable to get it yesterday with a QAM tuner; have they changed their HD sub-channel?


----------



## aagfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23149406
> 
> 
> The 8742HDC is mostly fine. The best one I've had, but it's harder to get if your location is strict about not handing it out to non-Multi-room DVR users.



Thanks, picked one up today. We'll see how it does.


----------



## facke02

Was there an update or something pushed over the weekend? I lost ALL my recorded shows on my Cisco 8642HDC. It's also the WORST box I've ever had. I had plenty of recordings on Friday.


----------



## the64gto

This has never happened to me before, maybe its normal. Tuned in late to a show and I selected start over. It was a 2 hour show. About 1:45 into the show, phone rang I pushed pause, and during the phone called, the show disappeared, and went back to live. I pushed the forward button, no response. Pushed the select button, and hit resume, no resume, but the show started from the beginning.







Since there is no FF, I was not about to wait 1:45 to get back to where I was on the program.. I am thinking resume should start the program where the pause Happened. ??? Cisco 8642.


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23151525
> 
> 
> Was there an update or something pushed over the weekend? I lost ALL my recorded shows on my Cisco 8642HDC. It's also the WORST box I've ever had. I had plenty of recordings on Friday.



One of my 8742 WHDVRs lost ALL of it's scheduled recordings/series around Friday or Saturday. I noticed when the menu options looked weird, so I power cycled the box, but it came back the same way. Apparently the box is "smart" enough to not show the "scheduled recordings" or "series manager" when you have absolutely nothing scheduled.







So I had to re-enter ALL the shows that I wanted to record, and of course many of them are not being aired this week. Therefore I have to start a weekly task trying to add shows back in that the DVR dumped on me. This is the first I have heard of a DVR dropping all of it's schedule, but I am not a happy camper.


I didn't lose my actual recordings, well at least not all of them. The "% full" number seemed a bit low, but I have no evidence, so I cannot state for certain if any recordings were lost. I hope not.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23153587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *facke02*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23151525
> 
> 
> Was there an update or something pushed over the weekend? I lost ALL my recorded shows on my Cisco 8642HDC. It's also the WORST box I've ever had. I had plenty of recordings on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my 8742 WHDVRs lost ALL of it's scheduled recordings/series around Friday or Saturday. I noticed when the menu options looked weird, so I power cycled the box, but it came back the same way. Apparently the box is "smart" enough to not show the "scheduled recordings" or "series manager" when you have absolutely nothing scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to re-enter ALL the shows that I wanted to record, and of course many of them are not being aired this week. Therefore I have to start a weekly task trying to add shows back in that the DVR dumped on me. This is the first I have heard of a DVR dropping all of it's schedule, but I am not a happy camper.
> 
> 
> I didn't lose my actual recordings, well at least not all of them. The "% full" number seemed a bit low, but I have no evidence, so I cannot state for certain if any recordings were lost. I hope not.
Click to expand...


It's the fault of the EPG, NOT the DVR.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aagfl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23151481
> 
> 
> Thanks, picked one up today. We'll see how it does.


Ditto on the 8742 box. Hope this one works OK.


----------



## WayneW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23154141
> 
> 
> It's the fault of the EPG, NOT the DVR.


By EPG, do you mean the DVR software or the Guide data? In my mind, there is little to no distinction between the DVR and the DVR software since BHN is totally in control of both the HW and the SW.


HOW does the Guide data delete my recording settings? I assume that if the Guide data data was blank or totally messed up, that it would appear that nothing would be recording in the next 7 days. But how would the Guide data affect my series manager?


If it was the EPG, I assume it would have affected both of my 8742 WHDVRs and a lot of other customers also?


----------



## facke02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23153587
> 
> 
> One of my 8742 WHDVRs lost ALL of it's scheduled recordings/series around Friday or Saturday. I noticed when the menu options looked weird, so I power cycled the box, but it came back the same way. Apparently the box is "smart" enough to not show the "scheduled recordings" or "series manager" when you have absolutely nothing scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to re-enter ALL the shows that I wanted to record, and of course many of them are not being aired this week. Therefore I have to start a weekly task trying to add shows back in that the DVR dumped on me. This is the first I have heard of a DVR dropping all of it's schedule, but I am not a happy camper.
> 
> 
> I didn't lose my actual recordings, well at least not all of them. The "% full" number seemed a bit low, but I have no evidence, so I cannot state for certain if any recordings were lost. I hope not.



All my scheduled recordings are still intact as though nothing happened. Just lost all recorded shows prior to Saturday morning when I recorded a Disney show for my grand daughter. Oh, always have Hulu and my HTPC recordings as a backup.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneW*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23156058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23154141
> 
> 
> It's the fault of the EPG, NOT the DVR.
> 
> 
> 
> By EPG, do you mean the DVR software or the Guide data? In my mind, there is little to no distinction between the DVR and the DVR software since BHN is totally in control of both the HW and the SW.
> 
> 
> HOW does the Guide data delete my recording settings? I assume that if the Guide data data was blank or totally messed up, that it would appear that nothing would be recording in the next 7 days. But how would the Guide data affect my series manager?
Click to expand...


The DVR can run on any firmware (SARA, Passport, Navigator, Trio, etc.) EPG or IPG is just another way of referring to the firmware that controls the DVR operations. Just like a computer, the DVR relies on its firmware for all of its recording/playback operations. Navigator is much more than just your "guide data."


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

BHN has been forcing DVR reboots every Monday and Friday for a while now which I think is at the root of some of these problems, if the DVR has trouble connecting to the network when rebooting or has other issues that may trigger problems when rebooted.


A week and a half ago Friday, my favorite list dropped about 45 to 11 and all of my channels had an overlay saying call BHN. I rebooted and the channels came back, but I had to re-add favorites. Luckily I didn't notice any other losses. After the extended power outage from the big storm, my DVR has actually been better so possibly a cold boot (after unplugged for a bit) improved things over the warm reboot issues.


I reported theses issues on the BHN direct forums ( https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect ), so I'd advise any of you with problems to also report your specific issues and when exactly they happened there as well. Maybe with enough reports they can take some action to reduce the chances of problems from these reboots.


I just believe things are getting glitchy when they're rebooting too many dvrs at the same time and the network can't handle it, so they may spread the reboots further apart. They're already staggered, but just maybe not enough.


----------



## mgsports

CNN Latino is also coming to Orlando.


----------



## Nayan

I've been having some glitches myself with some programs not recording and a couple things missing. I honestly didn't realize they were rebooting them that often until I saw it for myself last week. I guess I'll have to keep a close eye on my programs.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Yeah, since canceled recordings come back on reboot and sometimes other recordings change, it's best to check your stuff after every Monday and Friday morning. Reboots usually happen between 2-3am


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16170#post_23157032
> 
> 
> CNN Latino is also coming to Orlando.



Where did you see this?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16170#post_23158039
> 
> 
> Where did you see this?



It's here:

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/01/us/cnn-latino-expands-markets


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Thanks!


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16170#post_23158039
> 
> 
> Where did you see this?



And here: http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/morning_call/2013/04/cnn-latino-comes-to-orlando.html 

It says we should have it by October.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice find Maya.


BTW: I'm waiting for the TWC NYC and NC notices to appear on their sites this morning to see if any new HD or channels come off the month to month deals.


----------



## Nayan

Oh let's hope so! I'd love to see some of these deals done so we can have more HD goodness







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing new on the TWC notices.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forhire34cvdn*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16140#post_23141444
> 
> 
> HDOrlando,
> 
> 
> I predict TWC/BHN will drop YouToo TV and GOLTV as they were both recently droped by the other big guns (Cox, Charter, Comcast).If they do I see YooToo TV on life support. As for GOLTV, Comcast must have thought it was a soccer channel for international tv providers, not U.S. tv providers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if TWC/BHN drops the Lifetime channels, they will stab a knife in their business.


I also should have mentioned Verizon who recently dropped YouToo TV not because of poor viewership, but bandwith.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forhire34cvdn*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16170#post_23164791
> 
> 
> I also should have mentioned Verizon who recently dropped YouToo TV not because of poor viewership, but bandwith.
> 
> 
> Cox California and Cox Virginia also carry GOLTV HD.



Your information is incorrect. Cox Arizona is the only place that carries it in HD.


----------



## Cuneiform

Early Thursday night we experienced a significant slowdown in set top box response and ultimately, a complete failure to finish the reboot process. By an hour or so after midnight (Friday), the box finally was able to reboot after MANY attempts. My conversation with the BH call center person revealed that there was a significant central Florida outage. Can anyone verify additional similar experiences?


I suspect that the outage is a precursor to an imminent transition to full digital (no more analog channels). Why? Over the last several days I have had significant interaction with BH --replacing several venerable old SA 8300HD's with more 8300HD's until I found one that was stable & functional and also updating to a faster tier (DOCSIS 3.0) cable modem that took several iterations to get right. During my many conversations with BH , I've had multiple indications that the changeover is just around the corner.


Although there will probably be a lot of frustrated people when the changeover occurs, at least the dreaded "this channel is not available" should mostly disappear from our BH experience. Channels will probably be hard-coupled to specific frequencies with the opening-up of the bandwidth presently used by the analog channels.


Can anyone support the above as a reasonable supposition? I've checked back a few pages on the Forum, and didn't see any mention of anything along this line. If this subject has already been addressed, please accept my apologies.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cuneiform*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16170#post_23167022
> 
> 
> Early Thursday night we experienced a significant slowdown in set top box response and ultimately, a complete failure to finish the reboot process. By an hour or so after midnight (Friday), the box finally was able to reboot after MANY attempts. My conversation with the BH call center person revealed that there was a significant central Florida outage. Can anyone verify additional similar experiences?
> 
> 
> I suspect that the outage is a precursor to an imminent transition to full digital (no more analog channels). Why? Over the last several days I have had significant interaction with BH --replacing several venerable old SA 8300HD's with more 8300HD's until I found one that was stable & functional and also updating to a faster tier (DOCSIS 3.0) cable modem that took several iterations to get right. During my many conversations with BH , I've had multiple indications that the changeover is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> Although there will probably be a lot of frustrated people when the changeover occurs, at least the dreaded "this channel is not available" should mostly disappear from our BH experience. Channels will probably be hard-coupled to specific frequencies with the opening-up of the bandwidth presently used by the analog channels.
> 
> 
> Can anyone support the above as a reasonable supposition? I've checked back a few pages on the Forum, and didn't see any mention of anything along this line. If this subject has already been addressed, please accept my apologies.



there was supposedly a plan to go 100% digital but bright house backed off and is slowly removing analogs as the bandwidth is needed to be reclaimed so no they are not going 100% digital around the corner. Bright House has announced 3 analog removals: CSPAN, CMT, and Speed. So if they were going to remove all analogs they would have already sent out a notice.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forhire34cvdn*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16170#post_23169032
> 
> 
> Actually I think my answer is correct. GOLTV HD is in select California and Virginia markets unless they were dropped. I have not checked the lineups lately.



GolTV HD was never carried in VA. It was carried in SD only.


I don't know what sources you use, but your information is often incorrect.


----------



## SkaPunk179

Hey all, new to this forum. I'm having some difficulties picking up WKMG on channel 6-1. This is the first time I've tried to pick up channels using the built-in QAM tuner in my TV (A Samsung LNT-4061). I can pull in all the other major networks without an issue, but for some reason, CBS is eluding me. Anyone else having issues? It gets pulled in fine on a TV that already had detected it, so I know it's there, but my Samsung TV is unable to auto-detect it.


I saw a post on this thread from nearly a year back about BHN modifying the PSIP data somehow, and he called out this channel specifically, but I don't see any more follow-up after that.


This is the post:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/14970#post_22236064 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nayan

Ska do a full scan again. I don't get it on 6.1 but for me it shows up on 9.12.


----------



## SkaPunk179

So I don't know what happened, but I tried tuning to some random channel in the 100's and my TV jumped all by itself to 6.1, and then it was there. I had tried running the auto-scan multiple times to no avail, so I don't know what happened.


A follow-up question. Right now we have about 30-40 channels coming in just on the cable line. We pay for cable. If I adjust my service to RoadRunner only, will the major networks (ABC,CBS,NBC,Fox) still come over the cable line? I understand most of the cable channels (Comedy Central, Discovery, etc...) will probably be encrypted, but will I still be able to pull in the local networks in the clear, or will I need to get a antenna? I live in Viera, and I'm worried about pulling in the Orlando stations through these FL cinder-block walls, and I'm really not keen on putting in a roof-top antenna.


----------



## Nayan

It's kind of a hot topic concerning whether or not you'll receive cable channels if you only have internet so I'll leave that part of your post alone. As far as an antenna, since you're in Viera you could get away with rabbit ears up in the attic if you have a way to run it to your TV. I have a very hard time pulling anything unless it's late at night, but I live right next to the airport and the NWS station so I get interference. The only channel you may have an issue with is WESH but being a bit further north than I am you might be able to pull it with no problem.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16170#post_23169373
> 
> 
> GolTV HD was never carried in VA. It was carried in SD only.
> 
> 
> I don't know what sources you use, but your information is often incorrect.


ORIOLESMAGIC, for once you're right and I'm wrong. I just looked at the Cox California and Virginia lineups and did not see GOLTV HD. I swear that I saw them a year ago. They must have been dropped or a mislead listing. I like to peacefully end this disagreement (also deleted wrong post info).


----------



## HDOrlando

It's been real dry here lately.


No new additions or MTM wise from TWC notices although there is not much we were looking for anyway.


Well, 2 1/2 weeks till our notice............


----------



## Nayan

I'm not really expecting anything until some of the MTM deals get done (if ever). I'm pretty sure those are holding up the few channels we want.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Especially the Starz/Encore while the HD versions of Chiller and Sundance could be as well because of other networks their companies own.


The possibility list is dry but hopefully we will get something.


May we get some news before the notice although we will find out something two weeks from today from Yimitz.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Kevin has apparently seen a notice that indicates that in addition to


G4 (Esquire in a little over a week)

TVGN (TV Guide Network)


the following will be on month to month deals soon.


Flix

Showtime Channels

TMC Channels


That is going to be one long notice but at least there is no new HD from any of those providers available.


----------



## Nayan

Well let's hope we get some good news along the way. It totally sucks to get a notice with just a bunch of MTM's and nothing else.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm confident BHN will get us some HD this quarter.


Like we say though, The MTM's holding up HD are very frustrating.


We will know more from Michigan in less than two weeks.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/ad/2225734#storylink=misearch the following services will be moved on or after May 12th, KSHB- DT2 from channel 373 to channel 984. The following services may be added to TWC Sports Pass: TV Games ch 332 , HRTV ch 336, Universal Sports Net HD ch 1314, One World Sports HD 1338,World Fishing Network HD ch 1348, Outside Television HD ch 1349, Pac12 regional networks HD channels 1393 - 1398, Fight Now HD ch 1399.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


They have been teasing the addition of those channels for months.


Let's hope they finally come to fruition.


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy is most likely get set ewtn in hd in the next press release because it has gone live in the Bhtv app just like in when military hd was added in the bhtv app it was in the press release shortly after it was added to the app


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16170#post_23192568
> 
> 
> ... while the HD versions of Chiller and Sundance could be as well because of other networks their companies own.



I know not really related to this - but DISH FINALLY made Sundance HD live today!!! So maybe that might be a good sign for you guys...










(the main mod of the satguys site said, "Cablevision was waiting for the last VOOM lawsuit check from DISH to clear the bank", LOL...







)


One question I do have for you - are you SURE that Chiller even has an HD feed up yet? According to this, it's still TBD - & he just updated this list a couple week's ago:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1462894/official-avs-national-hd-channel-lineups-cable-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-4-9-13#post_23070292


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23215594
> 
> 
> Indy is most likely get set ewtn in hd in the next press release because it has gone live in the Bhtv app just like in when military hd was added in the bhtv app it was in the press release shortly after it was added to the app


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23215819
> 
> 
> I know not really related to this - but DISH FINALLY made Sundance HD live today!!! So maybe that might be a good sign for you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the main mod of the satguys site said, "Cablevision was waiting for the last VOOM lawsuit check from DISH to clear the bank", LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> One question I do have for you - are you SURE that Chiller even has an HD feed up yet? According to this, it's still TBD - & he just updated this list a couple week's ago:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1462894/official-avs-national-hd-channel-lineups-cable-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-4-9-13#post_23070292



I haven't seen anything that says Chiller has an HD feed. It's been rumored since 2008 that they were going to add an HD feed but that's all it's been sadly, rumors. I know Sundance HD has been on our list for awhile so hopefully we'll get lucky one of these days and get it







.


----------



## dotsdavid

Chiller, teennick, nicktoons, nickjr, cloo would all be nice to see in hd


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: It's weird how Indy and Tampa Bay have EWTN En Espanol HD and not EWTN. Good catch on it going live on the BHN TV AP.


dishrich: The question on Sundance HD is if the IFC/WE renewal is holding it up. Then again, it is a mystery why it has taken so long for BHN to add it. They had plenty of time before IFC and WE went on MTM's. With them adding more original dramas, hopefully we will get the 24/7 feed soon.


On Chiller HD, we have seen it in some small cable lineups and on the Chiller website when you type in a certain zip and provider, it indicates that provider has the HD version.


I hope it is true as it's clear #1 on my wish list.


Nayan: We will find out Michigan's notice in about a week and hopefully we will get some good news.


dotsdavid: I'd also like TeenNick, Nicktoons, Cloo and for my niece Nick Jr. HD. I'd hardly watch the other ones but I'd like the option too as all HD is great.


----------



## cdwillie76

Whole House DVR and Brighthouse Home Security Questions...


I am looking to upgrade my current DVRs (one HD and one non-HD but want a to upgrade to HD) to maybe the whole house DVR. The BH website says up to 16 channels at once up to 480 hours of recording. Any idea how to get the combo? I am assuming that takes 4 boxes to make that happen. I am just trying to understand the limitations with one WHDVR vs 2 x WHDVR boxes. Any insights would be helpful. We frequently have two shows recording at once on the main HD DVR.


Secondly I am looking to dump ADT and get the BH Home Security package to save some $$$. Is anyone using it and if so, are you happy with it?


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## HDOrlando

I do not recall seeing this thread so dead.


Hoping for some news Thursday but the fact is the possibilities are drying up.


----------



## Nayan

We have so many of the big things already like NFL, my Jim Cantore..err I mean The Weather Channel







, etc. there's not much other big stuff for us until the MTM's get done. Even Esquire's debut has been pushed back until this summer. All we can hope for is that some of these deals get done so we can have more HD goodness.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23238731
> 
> 
> I do not recall seeing this thread so dead.
> 
> 
> Hoping for some news Thursday but the fact is the possibilities are drying up.



I hope Brighthouse adds the new EPL Extra Time overflow channels that NBC is going to debut in August when they take over the Premier League. Last week NBC did their EPL presentation and announced that all 380 games will be offered to cable companies through NBC, NBCSN, Telemundo, Mun2, and on occasion USA/CNBC. The overflow EPL Extra Time channels will broadcast the 10am Eastern Saturday Morning games when the Premier League normally has 3 to 6 games all going on at once. Also NBC is going to offer live/archived Premier League games to cable customers that have a deal w/NBC the NBC Sports Extra app for phones/tables and a webpage where all of the games can be streamed. Currently only 4 cable providers have deals w/NBC for the new streaming capabilities.


TWC/BH have plenty of time to get a deal w/NBC done by August when the new TV deal starts I just hope they get it done early to put us soccer fans minds at ease.


----------



## Nayan

My son and I are huge sports fans so this would be a nice add to the lineup. Let's hope we get it







.


----------



## mgsports

GETV coming to UIMAS and MEGATV to WFTV.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Definitely! We really knocked a lot of stuff out of the way and ever since e got NFL Network, it's been a huge cloud that is no longer over our heads.


CPT_K: It would be nice if they got those overflows for you. At least they are not launching NBC Sports Network 2 yet. Our bills are going to really jack up with the new sports channels.


mgsports: WFTV already has Mega TV but thanks fo the info on GE TV.


Everyone: Hopefully Yimitz will have good news for us from Michigan in the afternoon.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23243143
> 
> 
> Nayan: Definitely! We really knocked a lot of stuff out of the way and ever since e got NFL Network, it's been a huge cloud that is no longer over our heads.
> 
> 
> CPT_K: It would be nice if they got those overflows for you. At least they are not launching NBC Sports Network 2 yet. Our bills are going to really jack up with the new sports channels.
> 
> 
> mgsports: WFTV already has Mega TV but thanks fo the info on GE TV.
> 
> 
> Everyone: Hopefully Yimitz will have good news for us from Michigan in the afternoon.



The paper came early today.










Here are the details for this month's notice for the Michigan market:


MTMs: Channel One Russia, all the Encore networks, GolTV, IFC, IndiePlex, MC, NHL Network, NHL Center Ice, RetroPlex, Smithsonian, all the Starz networks, This TV, TV Japan, WE and YouToo TV. In addition, agreements for Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network & Lifetime Real Women expire May 31 and BHN may have to cease carriage if no new agreement is reached by then.


On or after June 1, GMC will be renamed UP (Uplifting Entertainment) and will continue on the following channels:

UP - ch 149

UP HD - ch 349


Now for the interesting stuff:


Effective on or after June 10, the following channels will be added to the SDV system:


GAC - ch 173

Blue Highways - ch 174

Blue Highways HD - ch 374

Inspiration East - ch 175

BYU - ch 176

BYU HD - ch 376

Family Net - ch 177

Family Net HD - ch 377

Jewish Life TV - ch 178

Pentagon TV - ch 179

Pentagon TV HD - ch 379

NASA - ch 180

NASA HD - ch 380


Anyone know what GAC and BYU are?


----------



## Nayan

GAC- Great American Country


BYU- Brigham Young University (it's a religious channel)


Pentagon HD would be nice but everything else is kind of meh. Thanks for posting this Yimitz!


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for the post Yimitz.


It does appear E!, Style and maybe even Sprout are off the MTM's. This could clear the way of any potential hurdle to add Chiller HD and might open the door for Sprout to come to BHN Orlando 24/7 and in HD.


It also might mean G4 (Esquire) will not go on them at all.


Since BHN is sometimes a month or two TWC on the notices, we can expect to see TVGN, Showtime, TMC and Flix in future months unless a new deal is done.


I thought the Lifetimes expired at the end of March but maybe there was an extension.


As for the goodies..................


It's mostly lower-end Channels that came out of left field although it will be nice to get Pentagon Channel HD off of the possibilities. And as always, HD is always great.


In the end, our notice could always be slightly different than Michigan (Spanish-Language Channels, etc.) so I'll be on the lookout from tomorrow to next Tuesday. Unfortunately, it appears Sundance HD is not coming to BHN anytime soon.


----------



## Nayan

Ah crap, I see Starz is still on the list of MTM. That is one deal I really wish would get done as they have some good stuff on there but I can't see paying so much just for one HD channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

It''s been on there over three years. It has to end soon.


----------



## dotsdavid

What is blue highways, never heard of it


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23245560
> 
> 
> What is blue highways, never heard of it


 http://www.bluehighwaystv.com/ Looks like a mix of cowboy/religion? Not something I would watch but I'm sure there's a few folks that might enjoy it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23244765
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post Yimitz.
> 
> 
> It does appear E!, Style and maybe even Sprout are off the MTM's. This could clear the way of any potential hurdle to add Chiller HD and might open the door for Sprout to come to BHN Orlando 24/7 and in HD.
> 
> 
> It also might mean G4 (Esquire) will not go on them at all.
> 
> 
> Since BHN is sometimes a month or two TWC on the notices, we can expect to see TVGN, Showtime, TMC and Flix in future months unless a new deal is done.
> 
> 
> I thought the Lifetimes expired at the end of March but maybe there was an extension.
> 
> 
> As for the goodies..................
> 
> 
> It's mostly lower-end Channels that came out of left field although it will be nice to get Pentagon Channel HD off of the possibilities. And as always, HD is always great.
> 
> 
> In the end, our notice could always be slightly different than Michigan (Spanish-Language Channels, etc.) so I'll be on the lookout from tomorrow to next Tuesday. Unfortunately, it appears Sundance HD is not coming to BHN anytime soon.



I am hoping the Showtime/CBS deal gets completed soon! My local CBS and and Independent local channel are on the same contract and I can only hope that they throw in some new goodies such as startover and lookback for CBS










I noticed that TWC added 2 news SDV QAM carriers in a system near (750MHz Wichita Falls Texas system) me which could mean new HD is on the way! Also looks like the TWC system in Kansas City added 6 news SDV QAMs from 585MHz to 615MHz to meet demand of new SDV channels so we will see if they are to get new channels.


I noticed that the notice for Socal had BYU on it to be added but was not sure if it was a local thing or if it was national. I am betting it is national as my area could place it on channel 139 next to EWTN on 140. I have a feeling that the Texas systems are planning on more channels as they also moving clear QAM locals in the Greenville Texas system once again for a second time this year so it is likely that they are getting 2 new SDV QAMs in that systems as well and they are already in the process of getting 8 downstream bonding in that area. TWC is supposed to introduce a 100Mbps internet tier this year in at least a few markets starting with NYC and LA and possibly Dallas. I know that TWC dallas is in the process of upgrading to 8 channel bonding as I speak as they are in a multiweek upgrade schedule.


I am wondering if the CBS deal was already renewed? As the clarksburg WV legal notice never had the CBS/Showtime channels which could mean a deal was struck mid month and it has not been announced yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It would be good if that was the case (Your CBS station part of the deal) as I do not want to have to read through a bunch of showtimes on the notices.


Please let us know if you see E!, G4, Style and Sprout off of any TWC notices. They were on ones last week.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I'm amazed Michigan is just getting GAC. I'm more amazed that Scripps hasn't launched an HD feed of the network.


BrightHouse is basically adding stuff for the sake of adding stuff at this point, but when you're close to or near 200 HD channels, that's what you do.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


It is surprising that they did not have it in SD yet. I've seen GAC commercials in HD but no 24/7 Feed yet.


These channels came out of left field although Pentagon Channel HD was previously announced and we already had the SD version. Orlando's version could be a tad different given how Michigan does not get Spanish-Language Channels.


I think your last line says it best about this update. Adding stuff to add stuff. It shows just because the carriage deals looked dried up or new additions are blocked by MTM's, Bright House will not stop adding stuff.


It also shows there is no doubt something is delaying Sundance HD but hopefully with E!, Style and maybe even Sprout off the month to month deals, that it could open the door for Chiller HD and a 24/7 Version of Sprout along with it's HD feed.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23247287
> 
> 
> oriolesmagic,
> 
> 
> It is surprising that they did not have it in SD yet. I've seen GAC commercials in HD but no 24/7 Feed yet.
> 
> 
> These channels came out of left field although Pentagon Channel HD was previously announced and we already had the SD version. Orlando's version could be a tad different given how Michigan does not get Spanish-Language Channels.
> 
> 
> I think your last line says it best about this update. Adding stuff to add stuff. It shows just because the carriage deals looked dried up or new additions are blocked by MTM's, Bright House will not stop adding stuff.
> 
> 
> It also shows there is no doubt something is delaying Sundance HD but hopefully with E!, Style and maybe even Sprout off the month to month deals, that it could open the door for Chiller HD and a 24/7 Version of Sprout along with it's HD feed.



Comcast seems to be holding PBS Kids Sprout HD pretty closely. It's not terribly common to find outside of Comcast systems. TWC/BHN doesn't have the HD feed anywhere. Cox doesn't. Charter North Texas is the first system to get it for them. Cablevision is just getting the channel. Charter, Service Electric and Antietam Cable in MD have all added the HD feed of Sprout in the last 3 months, and that's the first sign it's grown beyond Comcast.


The biggest thing I think is a Starz/Encore deal. A deal will mean Edge HD, Kids & Family HD, Comedy HD, Cinema HD, In Black HD, Encore Action HD, Encore Drama HD, IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD all at once. So that would be 9 HD premiums for everyone except Bakersfield who would get 8, since they already have East/West. Florida might get West HD as well. The only other remaining things are Sundance, PBS Kids Sprout, TBN (which is a local feed in many areas) and EWTN, unless something new launches. I think it's actually possible that BHN launches the .tv channels from Verizon FiOS just to add something.


----------



## HDOrlando

OriolesMagic,


I just got the BHN Orlando notice and it appears E!, Style and Sprout On Demand are unfortunately still MTM.


The Starz/Encore deal will be huge and with The Weather Channel and BBC America both coming off the deals are 3 years, I would expect TWC to get a deal done here soon. It's the biggest HD hole in the lineup and I would love more Encore and Plex HD and Encore On Demand for my Movie Pass. The MTM factors makes Starz a bad value for anyone who actually subscribes to it which is a shame since BHN would add it quickly with a new deal.


They showed with this update they will do anything to add HD and I love it.


We have EWTN HD actually although some BHN systems still lack it. Sundance HD is a headscratcher and TBN HD is not available locally. We wil get Sprout 24/7 and in HD once a new deal is completed.


Those .TV channels might not be so far away (Mom would probably call me to say how much she likes the Pets one) since they are cheap and BHN has proven they will do anything to make sure we get HD every quarter.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Here is our notice

*MTM Changes*


It appears E!, Style and Sprout On Demand are still on month to month deals and might be a typo on the Michigan notice.


They mention the Lifetime Channels expire March 31 but that date is obviously passed.


WFTV and it's channels (They still have not noted Severe Weather 9 Radar is now Mega TV) expired March 1 and may have to cease carriage bla bla bla.

*On June 23* WAPA America's agreement expires and may have to cease carriage bla bla bla

*Re-Branding*


June 1


GMC becomes UP


WMAX becomes MovieMAX

@MAX becomes Max Latino


Max Latino SD/HD and HBO Latino East HD will also be available in the Hispanic (Think they mean Nuestros Canales) Tier.

*Alert For Customers*


On May 15, anyone who receives programming through a digital-ready TV with a QAM Tuner and do not have a digital device will need to re-scan their television set to continue receiving programming. For more info, go to brighthouse.com/rescan 

*New Channels*









*On or after June 10*


Blue Highways TV 226

Blue Highways TV HD 1316 (Ovation's old HD Channel Slot)

Inspiration East 227

BYU 228

BYU HD 1118

Family Net 229

Family Net HD 1120

Pentagon Channel HD 1229


No channels different from the Michigan notice other than ones we already had. What is interesting is they are putting some religious HD channels in the same section as kids channels and ABC Family.


As I've said above, BHN really went out to make sure we got HD this quarter like we do every quarter.


It does stink E!, Style and Sprout are still on the deals as it could delay Chiller HD.


If things stay the way they are MTM wise and no new HD channels launch, look for us to get a sports update with the Pac 12 Regional Channels and possibly those delayed TWC channels or more Fox Sports RSN's in the third quarter. Pivot HD (Merged channel of Halogen and Documentary Channel) could be a possibility though.


This update showed there is definitely a delay on Sundance HD, probably one on Chiller HD and we know the story with Starz/Encore. They would have added all of these before today's update if they could.


Like has been said here before, the key to knocking out the remaining HD holes is new agreements and who knows how long things will drag out here. Let's hope TWC can get some deals done for us.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks for posting the notice HD







. Family Net was just purchased by Rural Media Group, the same folks that run RFD-TV and their programming looks family-friendly so that's probably why they put it in that area. I agree that we'll probably get more sports channels before we get things like Starz, Chiller and Sundance in HD. Which totally sucks but I think Oriolesmagic is right, that they are adding just to add. Hopefully before the end of the year we'll have deals done and those channels added.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23247387
> 
> 
> 
> It appears E!, Style and Sprout On Demand are still on month to month deals and might be a typo on the Michigan notice.
> 
> .



Well, not exactly.


I went back and re-read the Michigan notice, and I flat-out missed E! and Style on the MTM list. Maybe I need some new glasses to read that teeny-tiny print.










Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16200#post_23247287
> 
> 
> oriolesmagic,
> 
> 
> It is surprising that they did not have it in SD yet. I've seen GAC commercials in HD but no 24/7 Feed yet.



Are you sure they didn't already have it (in SD) - but were just changing it from non-SDV to SDV delivery???

(if you read the notice above, it does say "BHN will be moving some *existing prog services* to the new SDV system..." )


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23247893
> 
> 
> Are you sure they didn't already have it (in SD) - but were just changing it from non-SDV to SDV delivery???
> 
> (if you read the notice above, it does say "BHN will be moving some *existing prog services* to the new SDV system..." )



The "moving some services to SDV" boilerplate is on every month's Michigan notice. In those months when they do decide to move a channel to SDV, they always list it (at least that's how they've done it in the past).


We do not have GAC in Michigan currently. Per Wikipedia, there is no HD version.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Good Catch On Family Net and agreed on everything else you said.


Yimitz: Not a problem. It happens. Take me through the process of uploading that notice. Did you scan it and if so, how exactly do you do that.


dishrich: Yimitz answered my question.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23248669
> 
> 
> Nayan: Good Catch On Family Net and agreed on everything else you said.
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Not a problem. It happens. Take me through the process of uploading that notice. Did you scan it and if so, how exactly do you do that.
> 
> 
> dishrich: Yimitz answered my question.



I have an Epson V500 flatbed scanner. It comes with software to operate it. One of the s/w features is to "zoom in" (I would call it "select") a portion of whatever's on the scanner bed. So, I just folded the paper so the notice was facing down, used the software to quick-scan (in low-resolution) the entire page. I then told it to "zoom in" on just the notice. It then scanned just that part of the page at high resolution. The process then saves the scan as a JPEG file. I did trim and compress the file a little using an image editor (Paint Shop Pro) to make the file a tad smaller for uploading purposes, but most of the time that's not needed.


----------



## David_T

Samsung SMT-H3050 HD box. It is stuck in a cycle - boot -> code 6101 -> code 5027 -> boot -> code 6101 -> code 5027 -> boot....


I have unplugged/plugged back in, held the power button down, etc. No change.


Any idea's or is it time for new box?


Thanks!


----------



## dotsdavid

When will brighthouse get access to watch Disney channel apps? I can't wait to see what Indy is getting same as Michigan or different.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Knowing that FamilyNet is now owned by RFD TV, it's surprising that it isn't launching in areas without the channel (all except Bakersfield).


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz: Thanks for the info. I hope to be able to scan the notices in the future for everyone.


dotsdavid: Not sure on the Disney Aps. As for Indiana, there notice usually prints the same day as Orlando and sometimes I can pull it off IndyStar.com but could not on Friday.


Usually all the systems outside The panhandle pretty much get the same with a few outliners.


OriolesMagic: I was wondering that myself. I think it's only in rural areas. Some others have the SD version I believe. This was a updated that reached and since RFd-TV was not in this update, I doubt it is in the cards anytime soon.


Barring some MTM deals being settled or new channels launching, I expect our third quarter update to be sports-related although it could include the new Pivot Network.


----------



## mgsports

GETV SEC Network will make a future notice. MEGATV http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=megatv+orlando%27


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports,


It's already up on our TV. They just forgot to change it on the notice.


Not sure what GETV is and SEC Network is not launching until next year.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando it looks like TWC reupped some deals so that they could add those HD channels










I also think the system I am on is getting BYU TV in per a hint as they show the General Assembly of the LDS every year on a special events channel here on TWC so now they may add it full time since LA is getting it and almost every system in the TWC West Region system has except for the Texas systems.


I forgot to mention some of the Texas systems are supposed to get GMC (Up) in SD sometime eventually as it is listed on the systems notice for areas that don't have it yet.


I have a feeling that TWC is planning on more HD adds in Texas this summer/fall as they are adding SDV QAMs about 12MHz worth of bandwidth in a few systems to be able handle more SDV channels which is a sign that more channels are to come


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Which deals did they re-up?


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.orlandodigital.tv/reception.htm it's helpful. BHN has all local Channels in HD and and Comcast missing one. Know if it could be expand to include other area's like KC,Tampa Bay,Lake of the Ozarks and so on that would be good.


Univision is adding GETTV as Digital Sub Channel to some of it's that are in HD and will show like Sony Movies.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23254087
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Which deals did they re-up?



likely the ones that are being added in HD as some areas already had those on TWC in SD.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: Thank you for the clarification.


Kevin: I think those were new pickups.


The big ones we need done are


Starz/Encore/Plex (More HD Of Those),

E!, G4 (Esquire), Style and Sprout (24/7 HD version of Sprout and Chiller HD)

IFC/WE (Only thing I can see holding up Sundance HD for BHN. I'm really at a loss on this one).


I recall we have had a lot of big 3's over the years but these are the big ones for now and I really want Chiller HD.


----------



## mbclev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23254241
> 
> http://www.orlandodigital.tv/reception.htm it's helpful. BHN has all local Channels in HD and and Comcast missing one. Know if it could be expand to include other area's like KC,Tampa Bay,Lake of the Ozarks and so on that would be good.
> 
> 
> Univision is adding GETTV as Digital Sub Channel to some of it's that are in HD and will show like Sony Movies.



That page is obviously out of date, because since the page was created, BHN has at least added NFL Network HD, the Weather Channel in HD, and maybe one or more out-of-market regional sports networks in HD. I have seen in the past in this thread that there are, I think, over 200 HD channels on your system (and maybe more if your HD on-demand choices are merged into the original SD on-demand channels, like they are here in the Cleveland area on Time Warner Cable).


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN Orlando does have over 200 HD channels and that list is out of date.


----------



## dotsdavid

This is Indiana's press release



NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, Encore, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Family, Encore Family West, Encore Love, Encore Suspense, Encore West, Encore Westerns, GolTV, IFC, MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, , Smithsonian, Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Edge, Starz in Black, Starz Kids & Family, Style, WE and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Additionally, our agreements with Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Real Women as well as WISH (CBS) and WNDY (My Network TV) expire on May 31, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Finally, our agreement with WAPA America expires on June 23, 2013 and we may also need to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On or after June 1, 2013 , the network previously known as GMC will be renamed UP - Uplifting Entertainment Network and will continue to appear on the following channels: UP - Uplifting Entertainment Channel 255 HD - Uplifting Entertainment Channel 1255 On or after June 1, 2013 , the networks previously known as WMAX and @MAX will be renamed MovieMAX and MAX Latino, respectively, and will continue to appear on the following channels: MovieMAXChannel 685 MovieMAX HDChannel 1685 MAX LatinoChannel 686 MAX Latino HDChannel 1686 On or after June 1, 2013 , the network previously known as @MAX will be renamed MAX Latino, and will also be available on the following channels: MAX LatinoChannel 896 Max Latino HDChannel 1896 On or after June 1, 2013 , the Digital Access tier of video services will no longer be available. Customers who currently subscribe to Digital Access must contact Bright House Networks to change their service level prior to June 1st. Please contact Bright House Networks at 1-855-222-0102 for more information. Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On or after June 10, 2013 , the following channels will be added to the SDV system: Blue HighwaysChannel 189 Blue Highways HDChannel 1189 BYUChannel 259 BYU HDChannel 1259 Jewish Life TVChannel 256 Pentagon TVChannel 161 Pentagon HDChannel 1161 NASAChannel 163 NASA HDChannel 1163 Family NetChannel 261 Family Net HDChannel 1261 Inspiration Channel 252 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 4/30/13 - 6057825) - 04/30


----------



## Nayan

Where are you posting from David? Indy?


----------



## dotsdavid

I am posting form Indy because I also have brighthouse here


----------



## Nayan

Awesome







. We like getting notices from other areas so HD can compare them to ours.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


The Indy notice did not print on Friday but usually we can pull it off Indy Star the day it does. If you want to be The Indy guy like Yimitz is the Michigan guy and feb1003 is our Bakersfield guy, that would be great.


For the past few years, the main BHN systems minus the Panhandle have pretty much gotten the same updates. It does help when we see outliners lie when Orlando and Tampa Bay got NASA TV HD before everyone else.


And as always, if a system gets a notice before everyone else, they can get a sneak peek at the notice for everyone and we could find out when a dreaded MTM deal ends.


----------



## Maya68

A sign of things to come?

http://hd-report.com/2013/05/01/time-warner-cable-nyc-going-all-digital-tv/


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23268169
> 
> 
> A sign of things to come?
> 
> http://hd-report.com/2013/05/01/time-warner-cable-nyc-going-all-digital-tv/



It will eventually happen here I'm sure.


----------



## HDOrlando

That will be a great day.


----------



## obie_fl

^ Agreed but you can bet there will be a lot of screaming and gnashing of teeth from others. I think it is pretty cool that they are even offering the box for free, at least the first year or two. I know people though who say they will never get a box. sigh.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23269985
> 
> 
> ^ Agreed but you can bet there will be a lot of screaming and gnashing of teeth from others. I think it is pretty cool that they are even offering the box for free, at least the first year or two. I know people though who say they will never get a box. sigh.



Oh yeah, there will be lot's of screaming. I think it's a great move and it'll open up space for more HD channels, but sadly there will be those that say it's a money-grab.


----------



## oriolesmagic

The people who scream about going all-digital, encrypting the local tier, are the ones who are often not paying for it. They split their internet signal, and know they can get free TV. I know for a fact that rogue Comcast employees in the territory adjacent to me are doing this for customers, as everything is analog. It's a 550MHz system with no phone service and no HD yet.


Shut the freeloaders down, IMO. Give the rest of us more HD. However, it's not like having analog channels has hurt BrightHouse any, they have well more HD than anyone else. Heavy use of SDV and MPEG-4 (which is being used by Cox) are good enough to avoid going all-digital, but I absolutely see the benefits. There is no reason analog signals should exist in 2013.


My cable system has 78 HD channels and 77 analog channels.


I like telling people who complain about this to switch to DirecTV, Dish, U-Verse or FiOS. See what you get without a box from any of them.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23271720
> 
> 
> The people who scream about going all-digital, encrypting the local tier, are the ones who are often not paying for it. They split their internet signal, and know they can get free TV. I know for a fact that rogue Comcast employees in the territory adjacent to me are doing this for customers, as everything is analog. It's a 550MHz system with no phone service and no HD yet.
> 
> 
> Shut the freeloaders down, IMO. Give the rest of us more HD. However, it's not like having analog channels has hurt BrightHouse any, they have well more HD than anyone else. Heavy use of SDV and MPEG-4 (which is being used by Cox) are good enough to avoid going all-digital, but I absolutely see the benefits. There is no reason analog signals should exist in 2013.
> 
> 
> My cable system has 78 HD channels and 77 analog channels.
> 
> 
> I like telling people who complain about this to switch to DirecTV, Dish, U-Verse or FiOS. See what you get without a box from any of them.


'

it is not always about theft there are legit people that do pay for limited basic with internet to get the channels and use the clear QAM recording devices to view channels and or some people use clear QAM as a way to get locals in HD without a box on an additional tv so no it is not always about stealing cable. It does happen but not everyone who uses clear QAM does it by stealing. TWC in my area actually has moved a lot of the locals in HD/ digital simulcast into the limited basic trap area so if you have internet only you will not get any of the locals in HD as they all have been moved down to 57MHz, 111MHz, 147MHz, 153MHz, 231MHz, 243MHz, and 249MHz.


the problem with theft in NYC stems from the fact that they did not use traps and people could just hook up to the system to get channels and now they are trying to stop that.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23271720
> 
> 
> The people who scream about going all-digital, encrypting the local tier, are the ones who are often not paying for it. They split their internet signal, and know they can get free TV. I know for a fact that rogue Comcast employees in the territory adjacent to me are doing this for customers, as everything is analog. It's a 550MHz system with no phone service and no HD yet.
> 
> 
> Shut the freeloaders down, IMO. Give the rest of us more HD. However, it's not like having analog channels has hurt BrightHouse any, they have well more HD than anyone else. Heavy use of SDV and MPEG-4 (which is being used by Cox) are good enough to avoid going all-digital, but I absolutely see the benefits. There is no reason analog signals should exist in 2013.
> 
> 
> My cable system has 78 HD channels and 77 analog channels.
> 
> 
> I like telling people who complain about this to switch to DirecTV, Dish, U-Verse or FiOS. See what you get without a box from any of them.



I like the way you think!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23271812
> 
> 
> '
> 
> it is not always about theft there are legit people that do pay for limited basic with internet to get the channels and use the clear QAM recording devices to view channels and or some people use clear QAM as a way to get locals in HD without a box on an additional tv so no it is not always about stealing cable. It does happen but not everyone who uses clear QAM does it by stealing. TWC in my area actually has moved a lot of the locals in HD/ digital simulcast into the limited basic trap area so if you have internet only you will not get any of the locals in HD as they all have been moved down to 57MHz, 111MHz, 147MHz, 153MHz, 231MHz, 243MHz, and 249MHz.
> 
> 
> the problem with theft in NYC stems from the fact that they did not use traps and people could just hook up to the system to get channels and now they are trying to stop that.



I know there are legitimate users (I'm one of them), but sadly there are those who not only think it's alright to do that but encourage it. I'm pretty sure it'll be those folks screaming the loudest.


----------



## dotsdavid

Did you hear that sec network is lanching in 2014. I hope brighthouse picks it up right alway


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


Time Warner Cable will likely be doing the talks.


The real fight there will be over what systems in SEC territory (Orlando, Tampa Bay and Birmingham) will have to pay.


Were going to see it on our bills more than the other areas.


It will be interesting to see if ESPN pushes LongHorn Network in as part of the deal.


Hopefully, a deal can be worked out over the next year.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16260#post_23271982
> 
> 
> I know there are legitimate users (I'm one of them), but sadly there are those who not only think it's alright to do that but encourage it. I'm pretty sure it'll be those folks screaming the loudest.



And for the legitimate users, they can get a CableCard.


80% of them are thieves. They're lucky they're not being prosecuted.


Cities are rampant with cable theft. I've heard stories about what used to go on with Comcast in Baltimore.


----------



## Nayan

Now that The Blaze has ended it's exclusive deal with Dish there's a huge marketing campaign to get it on systems everywhere, so those who have asked for it keep an eye out.


----------



## mgsports

well brighthouse is adding BYU TV/BYU TV HD in June to all of their systems that have SDV which is over two thirds of their systems.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16260#post_23274020
> 
> 
> well brighthouse is adding BYU TV/BYU TV HD in June to all of their systems that have SDV which is over two thirds of their systems.



why did you rip off my post from broadband reports word for word and even kept my capitalization of BYU TV? I am motorola870 over for anyone that is interested.


----------



## HDOrlando

There is a real campaign by Blaze fans for carriers to add the channel.


I think Dish users might have to pay an extra fee for it and I'm sure if this is the case, others would pick it up. BHN Orlando offers some channels like Here! as stand alone.


It will be interesting to see what happens here.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16260#post_23277022
> 
> 
> I think Dish users might have to pay an extra fee for it



No, you have to take the AT250 (top) basic pkg to get it; no a la carte for it on DISH...


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich,


Got Ya!


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## mgsports

I didn't know you posted that.


----------



## kevin120

undisclosed deal for fox stations renewal done? I noticed that Time Warner Cable is also moving Speed to digital in some systems where it is still in analog my area might have it yanked from analog soon! I know that Waco Texas is having Speed lopped off of the analog tier soon! their notice says:

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/WacoTrib/PublicNotice.asp?Page=PublicNotice&AdId=3154654 


Waco Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future. AYM Sports CBTV Michoacan Daystar E! Encore Encore Action Encore Drama Encore Love Encore Suspense Encore Family Encore Westerns Flix G4 G4 HD GolTV IFC Lifetime Lifetime HD Lifetime Real Women LMN LMN HD Mexico 22 Music Choice Channels NHL Center Ice NHL Center Ice HD Once Mexico Smithsonian HD Showtime Showtime HD Showtime 2 Showtime 2 HD Showtime Showcase Showtime Showcase HD Showtime Extreme Showtime Beyond Showtime Women Showtime On Demand Starz Starz Cinema Starz Edge Starz HD Starz InBlack Starz Kids & Family Starz On Demand Style The Movie Channel The Movie Channel HD The Movie Channel Xtra The Movie Channel Xtra HD The Movie Channel On Demand WE tv WE tv HD In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: ADD: KDYW to Basic Cable Channel TBA MOVE: None at this time DELETE: None at this time CHANGE: G4 on Digital Cable Channel 162 and HD Channel 1692 will rebrand to Esquire Network *Speed on Standard Cable Channel 37 will be made available in digital format only (digital set top box required)* The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment. HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD services. None at this time * HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service All trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. ©2013 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license.


New deal for the Fox stations allowing Speed to go to digital only approved? Maybe TWC and Fox came to an agreement for how to handle the new channel arrangements later this year?


----------



## Nayan

Ours is moving to digital this month and it's because Speed is becoming Fox Sports One later this year on August 17th:

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/FOX-Sports-announces-FOX-Sports-1-network-030513


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That might be very true.


We shall see.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16260#post_23283305
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> That might be very true.
> 
> 
> We shall see.



well it looks like my area is having Speed axed from analog as well! although I don't know why they would need to unless they plan on moving channels off of SDV such as HD channels or SD channels that are on tiers that can be placed in the expanded basic trap region!


"Time Warner Cable


Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future.


AYM Sports --

CBTV Michoacan --

Daystar

E!

E! HD --

Encore

Encore HD

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Suspense

Encore Family

Encore Westerns

Flix --

G4

G4 HD

GolTV --


GolTV HD --

IFC

IFC HD --

KTVT (CBS)

KTVT (CBS) HD

KTXA (IND)

KTXA (IND) HD

Lifetime

Lifetime HD

Lifetime Real Women --

LMN

LMN HD

Mexico 22 --

Music Choice Channels

NHL Center Ice

NHL Center Ice HD

Once Mexico --


Showtime E

Showtime HD E

Showtime 2 E

Showtime 2 HD E

Showtime Showcase E

Showtime Showcase HD E

Showtime Extreme E

Showtime Extreme HD E --

Showtime Beyond E

Showtime Beyond HD E --

Showtime Next E

Showtime Next HD E --

Showtime Women E

Showtime Women HD E --

Showtime Family Zone E

Showtime W

Showtime 2 W


Showtime Showcase W

Showtime Extreme W

Showtime Beyond W

Showtime On Demand

Smithsonian HD

Sprout --

Sprout On Demand --

Starz

Starz Cinema

Starz Comedy

Starz Edge

Starz Edge HD

Starz HD

Stars InBlack

Starz Kids & Family

Starz Kids & Family HD

Starz On Demand


Style

Style HD --

The Movie Channel E

The Movie Channel HD E

The Movie Channel Xtra E

The Movie Channel Xtra

HD E --

The Movie Channel W

The Movie Channel Xtra W

The Movie Channel On

Demand

WE tv

WE tv HD

Youtoo


--Excludes Greenville Greenville Only


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:

ADD: None at this time


MOVE: None at this time


DELETE: KXAS (Cozi TV) from Basic Service Channel 365

Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of NuvoTV or reposition NuvoTV to the Mas Canales Tier of service --


CHANGE:

G4 on Standard Cable Channel 67, Digital Cable Channel 261 and HD Channel 729 will rebrand to Esquire Network (Dallas)

G4 on Digital Cable Channel 144 and HD Channel 729 will rebrand to Esquire Network (Greenville)
*Speed on Standard Cable Channel 56 will be made available in digital format only (digital set top box required) (Dallas Only)*


On or about June 4th, 2013 Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system in Greenville, Texas that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted ("in-the-clear") channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a "ClearQAM device"): WFAA (ABC) HD, WFAA (AccuWeather), KERA (PBS) HD.


(Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change.) If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing these channels. We apologize for any inconvenience.


The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.

None at this time


- HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service

--Excludes Greenville Greenville Only


All trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. 2013 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license"

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/dallasmorningnews/PublicNotice.asp?Page=PublicNotice&AdId=3155121


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

1:27 am - CableCard Firmware update in progress… so much for what I had recording right now.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

No version number changes. Not sure where firmware versions are. It does look like ODN 6.0.0.19 has been preloaded but not yet made active so maybe that's getting close to release here.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

…and here we go again…. another reboot….


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

OK, 6.0.0.19 is now running.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Could be. We should find out in a few months. Daystar might be a new one on MTM's. It seems that list keeps piling up.


Kevin Dean: What do you know about this update?


I hated the timing as it came right before The Shaq vs. Barkley three-point contest.


----------



## mgsports

Why would they be getting rid of Cozi TV?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16260#post_23287173
> 
> 
> Kevin Dean: What do you know about this update?
> 
> 
> I hated the timing as it came right before The Shaq vs. Barkley three-point contest.



Not much, but how much do we ever really know about these updates. It supposed to be faster on all hardware and have less bugs, but I don't recall anything more specific mentioned. ODN 6.1 is out in some TWC markets and for whatever reason removes the DVR compensation feature.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin Dean,


Thanks for the info.


What is the DVR compensation feature?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

1 new feature, when you press Guide twice, you can now filter by "Subscribed" in addition to the previous options.


DVR compensation is the feature that when you're fast forwarding and press play, jumps back a little bit to compensate for your reaction time in pressing play.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

For those interested in info on upcoming Navigator updates, check our the TWC Navigator thread. They generally get the releases months before we do, so you can see what kind of discussion there is about new / removed features / changes / improvements.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/723830


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16260#post_23287328
> 
> 
> Why would they be getting rid of Cozi TV?



I don't think they are going to remove Cozi TV instead list it as a channel at risk of being dropped due to low ratings or TWC might not want to pay for renewal of carriage of the channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin Dean: Thanks again for the info.


mgsports: I think kevin120 is right on.


----------



## mgsports

It says Delete Cozi TV so hopefully they have it on another Channel and not having a contract problem with it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16260#post_23291377
> 
> 
> It says Delete Cozi TV so hopefully they have it on another Channel and not having a contract problem with it.



Other areas have Cozi TV on the month to month notices and their notices do not say Cozi TV is being removed so I am thinking my TWC system jumped the gun in announcing the drop as it has said that for going on 3 months now


----------



## Satch Man

*Regarding The Indiana Press Release:*


> Quote:
> *On or after June 1, 2013 , the Digital Access tier of video services will no longer be available. Customers who currently subscribe to Digital Access must contact Bright House Networks to change their service level prior to June 1st. Please contact Bright House Networks at 1-855-222-0102 for more information.*



I know some people with Brighthouse who may be effected by this and often don't check the notices. Suppose they don't call to change their service tiers? Are they going to lose those channels? Or is BHN just moving them to the SDV band to make way for more channels? What channels are effected? Or does this vary by region?


Satch


----------



## Nayan

That's an excellent question Satch. I have no idea what Digital Access is as I don't think we even have a tier like that here in Central Florida, unless they are doing away with the digital service all together in which case that would really suck. Hopefully someone has more info on this!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

For those that still have some annoying issues with your DVR's Navigator software even after the update to ODN 6, I've posted a collection of my issues and ideas for improvements to the BHN forum at DSL Reports that maybe some of you can add to and hopefully the information will be passed on in a more organized fashion. I frankly think the programmers must not have a clue of some of the issues remaining since they never get fixed and we don't have direct contact with them. Most of my issues you've likely heard me mention before, but they're still around, so….

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28279818-Improvements-Fixes-to-the-DVR-s-Navigator-I-d-like-to-see


----------



## Nayan

I still have the time issue (8 seconds to be exact). Most of the time I can get away with setting it for a minute over but it really sucks on lookback, especially if you watch a 10 p.m. program and there's not one for 10:30. I miss punchlines most of the time. I gave up b!tching about it awhile ago but yes it's still there. It's more annoying than...







.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I think the time issue is not you're problem. My clock is within 2 seconds.


I think the issue you have is due to 2 things.


• Networks not being able to keep their shows within the proscribed time slot.


• There's a couple of seconds gap between a recording stopping and the next one starting, so that's always dropped.


Not much you can do about those.


----------



## Nayan

Sadly that's true Kevin. I did read what you posted over there though and I agree with you on many issues, especially scheduling conflicts. I still have those myself and I used to fix them by recording late at night but since they like to reboot late at night now that throws a wrench into things. Thank goodness most things I can catch on-demand.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

I think if you've been updated to ODN 6, the Mon / Fri restarts are over. Mine did not get restarted this week on Monday or this morning.


I just make sure I only resolve my conflicts the day of the recordings only. Doesn't really help if you're gone for a week. Who knows what could happen during that time.


----------



## Nayan

Mine was restarted last night as I got off work early, crashed and my box was off when I woke up. What I don't understand is why the need to reboot in the first place.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

…but do you have ODN 6 yet?


I think the restarts are due to highly overcompensating for a memory leak issue. With ODN 5.2, if you ran your box for 2-3 weeks, it was start running out of memory and everything would slow down. I was manually restarting every week or 2 until they started restarting for me. Twice a week seemed unecesssary, but I guess that guaranteed people wouldn't see the slow down.


Just my guess.


----------



## Nayan

Mine reboots 3x a week and no I don't have OND 6 yet. It's rolling out now though so hopefully it'll fix the rebooting issue in a couple weeks when we get it.


----------



## Satch Man

Just to report for Floridians with BHN,


Yes Navigator ODN 6.0 fixes the 30 day slowdown bug. There were some divisions that were rebooting the boxes at monthly to bi-monthly intervals with ODN 5.2.09. to compensate for memory leaks. No need to do that anymore with version 6. ODN 6 is very good and stable. You also get the ability to press the Guide Button twice and it adds Subscribed Channels to the ways in which customers can filter the Time Grid Channels.


Satch


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16290#post_23307573
> 
> 
> Just to report for Floridians with BHN,
> 
> 
> Yes Navigator ODN 6.0 fixes the 30 day slowdown bug. There were some divisions that were rebooting the boxes at monthly to bi-monthly intervals with ODN 5.2.09. to compensate for memory leaks. No need to do that anymore with version 6. ODN 6 is very good and stable. You also get the ability to press the Guide Button twice and it adds Subscribed Channels to the ways in which customers can filter the Time Grid Channels.
> 
> 
> Satch



I have sent you a PM.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16290#post_23301259
> 
> 
> I still have the time issue (8 seconds to be exact). Most of the time I can get away with setting it for a minute over but it really sucks on lookback, especially if you watch a 10 p.m. program and there's not one for 10:30. I miss punchlines most of the time. I gave up b!tching about it awhile ago but yes it's still there. It's more annoying than...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



What time issue and why didn't you tell me about it


----------



## BHNtechXpert

I need to correct a few things circulating around the forum here.



1) Correct - ODN 6 is being slowly pushed to boxes region by region. I will update you when this is complete.


2) This revision does address several issues which I will discuss at a later time upon completion.


3) There are several discussions about what it does address and does not as it applies to other cable systems with an inference that it applies to BHN. This information should not be assumed as correct. I will discuss this at a later time and official BHN related information will come from me. There are no other users here authorized to give such information on behalf of BHN.



Those of you with Tuning Adapters will notice an update being pushed out now (again slowly). I'll have more on this shortly but this should make you Tivo folks happy


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23247935
> 
> 
> The "moving some services to SDV" boilerplate is on every month's Michigan notice. In those months when they do decide to move a channel to SDV, they always list it (at least that's how they've done it in the past).
> 
> 
> We do not have GAC in Michigan currently. Per Wikipedia, there is no HD version.



Anytime a channel is moved to SDV the proper public notice will be posted to allow those most impacted by the change time to take appropriate steps to ensure continued viewing.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16230#post_23271720
> 
> 
> The people who scream about going all-digital, encrypting the local tier, are the ones who are often not paying for it. They split their internet signal, and know they can get free TV. I know for a fact that rogue Comcast employees in the territory adjacent to me are doing this for customers, as everything is analog. It's a 550MHz system with no phone service and no HD yet.
> 
> 
> Shut the freeloaders down, IMO. Give the rest of us more HD. However, it's not like having analog channels has hurt BrightHouse any, they have well more HD than anyone else. Heavy use of SDV and MPEG-4 (which is being used by Cox) are good enough to avoid going all-digital, but I absolutely see the benefits. There is no reason analog signals should exist in 2013.
> 
> 
> My cable system has 78 HD channels and 77 analog channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like telling people who complain about this to switch to DirecTV, Dish, U-Verse or FiOS. See what you get without a box from any of them.



Not with us they don't







Internet only customers have video trapped out at the tap...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16290#post_23312686
> 
> 
> What time issue and why didn't you tell me about it



I'm missing some endings again but it's only on a couple channels, History being the biggest offender. If it was every channel then I would have told you, but I think the issue is with them as all the others are fine so I just set the DVR for a minute over. A minor annoyance but no biggie







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16290#post_23313954
> 
> 
> I'm missing some endings again but it's only on a couple channels, History being the biggest offender. If it was every channel then I would have told you, but I think the issue is with them as all the others are fine so I just set the DVR for a minute over. A minor annoyance but no biggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Okay so it isn't the box time then....had me worried there for a second.


----------



## weingok

yeah,nd my 57h81 isn't included with the promotion. They said it wouldn't accept the card to upgrade it.


----------



## kevin120

We have some good things to come possibly










Looks like TWC has gotten some deals reupped or the programmers are in good standing with TWC and believe that they will come through on contract negotiations


Looks like TWC might be giving systems more HD channels to make everyone have similar channels!


LEGAL NOTICE Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future where these services are offered: CBS Sports Network, CBS Sports Network HD, E!, E! HD, Encore, Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Drama, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore WAM, Encore Westerns, Flix, Flix HD, G4, G4HD, GOLTV, GOLTVHD, IFC, IFC HD, IndiePlex, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice, MoviePlex, NHL, NHL HD, NHL Center Ice, NHL Center Ice HD, RetroPlex, Showtime, Shwotime HD, Smithsonian OD, Smithsonian HD, Sprout, Starz!, Starz! HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz In Black, Starz Kids & Family, Starz Kids & Family HD, Style, Style HD, TMC, TMC HD, TVG, TVGHD, YouTooTV, WE, WE HD, WIVB, WIVBHD, WONS, WNLO, WNLOHD, WYDC. In addition, from time to time, we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: On or about May 15, NY1 HD will be added to Digital Basic Tier ch 1094. @Max will be re-branding to Max Latino, WMax will be re-branding to MovieMax on or about June 1, 2013 Gospel Music Channel will be re-branding to UP on or about June 1, 2013 Star India Gold, Star India News, Life Ok, Star India Plus will be added on or about June 19, 2013 Rochester On Demand, Time Warner Cable SportsChannel On Demand channels will be dropping and content will be migrating to YNN On Demand on or about June 26, 2013 *Disney Junior HD, Fox Deportes HD, Military HD, OWN HD, TV Japan HD, Galavision HD, Univision HD* will be added on or about June 26, 2013 Some of the new services listed above cannot be accessed by CableCard-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment. You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium channel is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge. HPF-1x

http://classifieds.democratandchronicle.com/legal-notices/legals/82125 


looks like there might have been a deal with Fox after all







and maybe even Univision as I don't think TWC had a deal to launch the National version of Unvision in HD just O&O OTA affiliates.


Looks like GSN HD is addable again










Time Warner Cable


Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:

WRAL, WRAL HD, WRAL D2, WRAZ, WRAZ HD, WRAZ D2, WHFL, WNVN, Azteca America, Bandamax, CBS Sports Network, CBS Sports Network HD, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Classico, E!, E! HD, Encore (East & West), Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Drama, Encore Westerns, Encore Family, Flix (East & West), G4, G4 HD, Gol TV, Gol TV HD,IFC, IFC HD, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Channel, Lifetime Movie Channel HD, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice (Channels 900-945), MC On Demand, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Smithsonian HD, Nuvo TV, Showtime (East & West), Showtime HD (East & West), Showtime Too (East & West), Showtime Too HD, Showtime Showcase (East & West), Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Beyond HD, Showtime Next, Showtime Next HD, Showtime Women, Showtime Women HD, Showtime Family Zone, Showtime On Demand, Smithsonian On Demand, Sprout, Starz, Starz HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Kids & Family, Starz Kids & Family HD, Starz In Black, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz On Demand, Style, Style HD, TMC (East & West), TMC HD, TMC Xtra, TMC Xtra HD, TMC On Demand, WE, WE HD, Youtoo.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network (SD and HD). Time Warner Cable may also cease carriage of NuvoTV.


On or about May 29th, Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted ("in the clear") channel on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner ("a ClearQAM device"): WNCN, WNCN HD, WNCN D2, WRPX, WRPX HD, WRAY, WAUG, WRAL, WRAL HD, WRAL D2, WRAZ, WRAZ HD, WRAZ D2, WFPX, WFPX HD. If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing this channel. Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change. We apologize for any inconvenience.


On or about June 1st, WMAX will become MovieMax and @MAX will become MAX Latino.


On or about June 4th, HBO will no longer be available as an analog premium service on channel 6 in Lake Gaston and Littleton. Also on this date in Littleton, INSP will move from Basic Cable channel 38 to channel 43.


On or about June 11th, WNCT (CBS) will no longer be available on channel 9 in Goldsboro, Mt. Olive, Seymour Johnson AFB and Wayne County areas. CBS network programming will continue to be available on WRAL in these areas.


On or about June 19th, the following services will be available as part of a new International Premium package: Star India Gold (channel 890), Star India News (channel 891), Life OK (channel 892) and Star India Plus (channel 893).


On or about June 26th, the following HD services will be available: Jewelry TV HD (Digital Broadcast channel 1358), Disney Jr. HD (Digital TV channel 1203), GSN HD (Digital TV channel 1317), Military HD (Digital TV channel 1261), YES Network HD (Sports Pass channel 1528), NESN National HD (Sports Pass channel 1529) and TV Japan HD (International Premium channel 1868).


The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment: Star India Gold, Star India News, Life OK, Star India Plus, Jewelry TV HD, Disney Jr. HD, GSN HD, Military HD, YES Network HD, NESN National HD, TV Japan HD.


For more information about your local channel line-up, visit www.twc.com/programmingnotices .

5/15 3988141


Hmm what are the odds that the Midwest and Texas systems get more HD on the 26th of June







I think highly likely as TWC has been making SDV bandwidth available to handle more SDV channels


----------



## Nayan

More HD is always good! Thanks for posting that Kevin







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It does appear CBS Sports Network is now on MTM's.


We might start seeing Showtime, TMC, Flix and G4 (Esquire). Those Showtime channels will make it look even longer. The app everyone wants could maybe speed up a Showtime deal or even the CBS Sports Network which seems to be in more danger based on the warning could help speed up a deal.


The key is getting The Starz/Encore deals, NBC/Comcast Channels renewed to get Chiller and IFC/WE done in case it's holding up Sundance.


All the holes though seem so much smaller ever since we got NFL Network last year.


----------



## Nayan

Just a reminder, today is the day some folks lose Speed (which my son forgot that I told him last month. Gotta love teens







). I think the notice also said to rescan today so we'll be doing that as well.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16290#post_23317988
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> It does appear CBS Sports Network is now on MTM's.
> 
> 
> We might start seeing Showtime, TMC, Flix and G4 (Esquire). Those Showtime channels will make it look even longer. The app everyone wants could maybe speed up a Showtime deal or even the CBS Sports Network which seems to be in more danger based on the warning could help speed up a deal.
> 
> 
> The key is getting The Starz/Encore deals, NBC/Comcast Channels renewed to get Chiller and IFC/WE done in case it's holding up Sundance.
> 
> 
> All the holes though seem so much smaller ever since we got NFL Network last year.



I did some digging and found that Univision last reupped with TWC in 2009 so they must have struck a new deal as TWC is now launching Univision East National Feed in HD on cable systems that do not have a local OTA feed available







So Univision tlnovelas and Univision Deportes could be in the fold







Also Galavision HD is launching on systems that did not have it yet.

http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/103330/#axzz2TNa2kjSN


----------



## Nayan

Everyone deserves to be as spoiled as we are with HD programming







. Hopefully there will be a lot coming to those areas soon.


----------



## mgsports

None of that is happing TWCKC because latest notice has same old stuff meaning the Sports Channels that haven't been added and COZI TV channel move that happened. They have done that. One addition for both is Bounce TV sometime this year.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16290#post_23320058
> 
> 
> None of that is happing TWCKC.


'


The next notice comes out next week so we might see stuff happening for Kansas City but it is not going to be announced until next week likely if it is planned for June as TWC has already reallocated more QAM space to SDV in Kansas City to allow for more HD channels







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Were about two weeks away from ours and unless a carriage deal is re-upped, were either looking at Sports and/or Pivot for the 3rd quarter,


I dropped Movie Pass for The HD Pak.


Liking the selection of Smithsonian, NBC Universal and MGM Movies.


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice! I will probably add something like that after Game of Thrones is over for the season, as HBO is killing me and that's really the only thing I watch on it. I miss Smithsonian myself and the Roku app for it sucks







. Here's hoping we get some kind of deal worked out so we can get something besides sports







.


----------



## heyitsme

Check out BrightHouse's new addition to my front yard:

​

Not the most attractive thing in the world, but does this mean we could get fiber from BH in Orlando? Side note, they cut the phone lines when installing it, didn't bother to fix or tell anyone though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I do not see myself getting HBO again as I cannot justify paying another $15-$20 just for True Blood and Real Sports. I might also consider The Newsroom but it's not enough with Cable producing all of these great dramas.


This Fall, I'll get Showtime again for Homeland and Sports Pass for NFL RedZone.


It is definitely best to do the adds-on seasonally.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16290#post_23324167
> 
> 
> Check out BrightHouse's new addition to my front yard:
> 
> ​
> 
> Not the most attractive thing in the world, but does this mean we could get fiber from BH in Orlando? Side note, they cut the phone lines when installing it, didn't bother to fix or tell anyone though.



that looks like a node pedestal and in my area that style of pedestal has nodes in it is there a grey box near that says alpha or is just a grey box near the pedestal or telephone poles nearby?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyitsme*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16290#post_23324167
> 
> 
> Check out BrightHouse's new addition to my front yard:
> 
> ​
> 
> Not the most attractive thing in the world, but does this mean we could get fiber from BH in Orlando? Side note, they cut the phone lines when installing it, didn't bother to fix or tell anyone though.


----------



## heyitsme

Not sure about the node pedestal but its a marker for underground fiber for sure. That is where all the ATT trunks are for the neighborhood, but I know this was put in by BH.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16320#post_23324686



Love the pic Nayan.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks







.


----------



## Sgooter

I would like "3Net" added to BHN's HD line-up. From the 3Net site:

"About 3net, a 3D TV Channel

3net, the joint venture of Sony Corporation, Discovery Communications and IMAX Corporation brings together three of the world's leading media, technology and entertainment companies to provide the only fully programmed, 24/7 3D network to U.S television audiences."

I think 3Net may already be offered on Comcast as "Xfinity 3D".


----------



## mgsports

WRBW 65-3 41.5 480i (w) DD2.0 Movies! (Soon) so it will be some where on BHN and so on here maybe next to Bounce TV.


----------



## kevin120

I think I may have found out why TWC has been lagging in adding HD channels in my area










Looks like they want to go to a new national lineup and I am betting my area will be one of the first ones that change come August after the Test in Syracuse NY









http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/time-warner-cable-test-genre-based-lineup-syracuse/143357 


This will be interesting as they will be going to a SD box lineup and a HD box lineup in which the HD/HD DVR boxes will no longer get the SD version of a HD channel that TWC has a deal for










I am betting the Texas systems will be one of the first clusters to get the new lineup as almost all of the Midwest and Carolina systems have a genre based based lineup and a lot of the Texas systems are on lineups that do not make sense or have ran out of room for genre based lineups like North Texas.


----------



## Nayan

Oh that would be awesome for you! We have it here, with news, sports, etc. grouped together so it's much easier to find what you want to watch in the guide. I wonder if BH will go with separate boxes in the future? I would like to have that, except I wouldn't be able to get Music Choice or Antenna TV (and my Monkees fix) if they did.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16320#post_23333863
> 
> 
> Oh that would be awesome for you! We have it here, with news, sports, etc. grouped together so it's much easier to find what you want to watch in the guide. I wonder if BH will go with separate boxes in the future? I would like to have that, except I wouldn't be able to get Music Choice or Antenna TV (and my Monkees fix) if they did.



they are not ditching SD channels only taking away the SD mappings for HD channels on the HD box so the box will automatically tune to the HD version of a channel so your music choice and Antenna TV is safe


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16320#post_23333979
> 
> 
> they are not ditching SD channels only taking away the SD mappings for HD channels on the HD box so the box will automatically tune to the HD version of a channel so your music choice and Antenna TV is safe



Whew!


----------



## HDOrlando

That upgrade would be nice for BHN.


Although we would love it if everything was available in HD one day.


On the HD front, this has been one of the longest months in terms of waiting for a notice. It will be an even longer wait for the things to come off the carriage deals.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16320#post_23334403
> 
> 
> That upgrade would be nice for BHN.
> 
> 
> Although we would love it if everything was available in HD one day.
> 
> 
> On the HD front, this has been one of the longest months in terms of waiting for a notice. It will be an even longer wait for the things to come off the carriage deals.



Agreed. I am really hoping some deals get done soon so we can have more HD goodness but until they do I think we're in for along dry spell unless you count some of the sports channels we may get. I love my sports but I'd like it if you and a few other folks got some good HD love soon with some things ya'll would like to have. Sadly I don't think Oprah is in that kind of giving mood







.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16300_100#post_23333863
> 
> 
> Oh that would be awesome for you! We have it here, with news, sports, etc. grouped together so it's much easier to find what you want to watch in the guide. I wonder if BH will go with separate boxes in the future? I would like to have that, except I wouldn't be able to get Music Choice or Antenna TV (and my Monkees fix) if they did.



All the Music Choice channels are in HD. Look at Cox, who carries them nationwide throughout their footprint.


Maybe that's a possibility someday for BHN.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16320#post_23335048
> 
> 
> All the Music Choice channels are in HD. Look at Cox, who carries them nationwide throughout their footprint.
> 
> 
> Maybe that's a possibility someday for BHN.



I doubt it for right now as TWC is keeping the Music Choice channels on month to month notices even though they own a stake in the partnership that consists of Music Choice.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16320#post_23331252
> 
> 
> I would like "3Net" added to BHN's HD line-up. From the 3Net site:
> 
> "About 3net, a 3D TV Channel
> 
> 3net, the joint venture of Sony Corporation, Discovery Communications and IMAX Corporation brings together three of the world's leading media, technology and entertainment companies to provide the only fully programmed, 24/7 3D network to U.S television audiences."
> 
> I think 3Net may already be offered on Comcast as "Xfinity 3D".



what is surprising is that TWC and bright house just started launching Military Channel HD which could have had 3net included in the mix


----------



## kevin120

I did find an odd notice this morning for TWC it looks like they are launching Aspire finally in Texas 


Only in certain areas if the legal notices are to believed looks like El Paso Texas is getting it on channel 220 so here is hoping for maybe GSN HD and Aspire TV for North Texas as it was announced to be added before and did not get added.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It does look that way but you never know when a deal will get struck.


Oriolesmagic: I hope not. Maybe when they have added EVERYTHING else.


Kevin: It would be a waste too. Who goes to those channels for music anyway?


TWC/BHN launched a 3-D Tier a couple of years ago and to this day, still have only ESPN 3-D on it. I truly believe they are waiting for 3-D to die.


GSN HD might come for you at last but the Aspire addition raises the question if we will see the previously announced HD version anytime soon.


----------



## kevin120

Dallas and surrounding areas


Includes: Dallas, Greenville, Commerce.


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future.


AYM Sports **

CBS Sports Network **

CBTV Michoacan **

Cine Mexicano **

E!

E! HD **

Encore

Encore HD

Encore Action

Encore Drama

Encore Love

Encore Suspense

Encore Family

Encore Westerns

Flix **

G4

G4 HD

GolTV **

GolTV HD **

IFC

IFC HD **

KTVT (CBS)

KTVT (CBS) HD

KTXA (IND)

KTXA (IND) HD

Latela Novela **

Lifetime

Lifetime HD

Lifetime Real Women **

LMN

LMN HD

Mexico 22 **

Music Choice Channels

NHL Center Ice

NHL Center Ice HD

Once Mexico **

Showtime E

Showtime HD E

Showtime 2 E

Showtime 2 HD E

Showtime Showcase E

Showtime Showcase HD E

Showtime Extreme E

Showtime Extreme HD E **

Showtime Beyond E

Showtime Beyond HD E **

Showtime Next E

Showtime Next HD E **

Showtime Women E

Showtime Women HD E **

Showtime Family Zone E

Showtime W †

Showtime 2 W †

Showtime Showcase W †

Showtime Extreme W †

Showtime Beyond W †

Showtime On Demand

Smithsonian HD

Sprout **

Sprout On Demand **

Starz

Starz Cinema

Starz Comedy

Starz Edge

Starz Edge HD

Starz HD

Stars InBlack

Starz Kids & Family

Starz Kids & Family HD

Starz On Demand

Style

Style HD **

TBN Enlace

The Movie Channel E

The Movie Channel HD E

The Movie Channel Xtra E

The Movie Channel Xtra HD E **

The Movie Channel W †

The Movie Channel Xtra W †

The Movie Channel On Demand

WE tv

WE tv HD

Youtoo




** Excludes Greenville

† Greenville Only




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:




ADD:

None at this time




MOVE:

None at this time




DELETE:

KXAS (Cozi TV) from Basic Service Channel 365

Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of NuvoTV or reposition NuvoTV to the Mas Canales Tier of service **

Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network **




CHANGE:

G4 on Standard Cable Channel 67, Digital Cable Channel 261 and HD Channel 729 will rebrand to Esquire Network (Dallas)

G4 on Digital Cable Channel 144 and HD Channel 729 will rebrand to Esquire Network (Greenville)

Speed on Standard Cable Channel 56 will be made available in digital format only (digital set top box required) (Dallas Only)




On or about June 4th, 2013 Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system in Greenville, Texas that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (“in-the-clear”) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device”):




Greenville

KERA (PBS) HD

WFAA (ABC) HD

WFAA (Accuweather)




(Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change.) If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing these channels. We apologize for any inconvenience.




The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.




Aspire to Digital Cable Channel 279 (Dallas)

Aspire to Digital Cable Channel 122 (Greenville)

Shop Zeal 1 to Digital Cable Channel 167 (Greenville)

* HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service

**Excludes Greenville

† Greenville Only




All trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. ©2013 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/tx-dallas.html 


New to MTM notices:

TBN Enlace

Cine Mexicano

Latele Novela


Looks like Aspire will be on 122 in the 750MHz and 279 in the 860MHz areas and Shop Zeal 1 is finally being added in the 750MHz area










Looks like Aspire will be next to Centric on the 860MHz lineup.


I am betting the 750MHz area is waiting to add more SDV HD channels until they gain additional SDV bandwidth.


This year and last they have added these in the 750MHz area







:

Fox Business Network

Fox Business Network HD

Nicktoons

Logo

MTV Hits

NFL Network

NFL Network HD

TWC Sports Channel

TWC Sports Channel HD

BeIN Sport Espanol

BeIN Sport Espanol HD

Shop NBC

Shop Zeal 2

Shop Zeal 3

Shop Zeal 4

Shop Zeal 5

Gem Shopping Network

RLTV

BBC World

Disney Jr.

KTXD HD

KAZD HD


and soon:

Aspire TV

Shop Zeal 1


looks like TWC is reserving channel 121 in the 750MHz area near me for a different channel could a be sports channel.


----------



## dotsdavid

I wonder how Xbox one and brighthouse will connect to each other so I can use kinect to change channels


----------



## Nayan

I dunno but I'm watching the live stream and now I want one! Ooohhhh shiny!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That notice has such a long MTM list with the Showtimes and HDs added.


Let us know when you find Aspire HD anywhere.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16300_100#post_23341031
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> That notice has such a long MTM list with the Showtimes and HDs added.
> 
> 
> Let us know when you find Aspire HD anywhere.



Aspire HD does not exist. They announced it when the network launched, then it just disappeared from all mention. I don't think Aspire has that great a chance of success, only Comcast and TWC/BHN have added the network, and not in all areas. No one else seems to be interested. Considering the channel is largely independent (only being tied with GMC/UP), these are the channels programmers are making an example of.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


Either that or they have not updated their website

http://www.aspire.tv/get-the-channel 


Here's how you can find ASPiRE on your TV

Congratulations! ASPiRE is available on Bright House Networks channel #140*. *At this time Bright House Networks does not carry ASPiRE in High Definition. Please click below to request ASPiRE HD in your area.*



If you are unable to tune to ASPiRE at this time, please call 1 (866) 309-3279 or visit them at www.brighthouse.com .


* Not available in all packages and areas. Please contact your provider if you don't see ASPiRE on your channel lineup and let them know you’d like it added to your lineup at no extra cost.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16300_100#post_23341659
> 
> 
> oriolesmagic,
> 
> 
> Either that or they have not updated their website
> 
> http://www.aspire.tv/get-the-channel
> 
> 
> Here's how you can find ASPiRE on your TV
> 
> Congratulations! ASPiRE is available on Bright House Networks channel #140*. *At this time Bright House Networks does not carry ASPiRE in High Definition. Please click below to request ASPiRE HD in your area.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you are unable to tune to ASPiRE at this time, please call 1 (866) 309-3279 or visit them at www.brighthouse.com .
> 
> 
> * Not available in all packages and areas. Please contact your provider if you don't see ASPiRE on your channel lineup and let them know you’d like it added to your lineup at no extra cost.



Those channel searches directly from the channel are usually based solely on the national/regional contracts, and aren't very accurate.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


I do not think the channel is really available either. Bright House probably would have added it if it was.


Maybe the website has not been updated for the delayed HD channel launch.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Anyone know is Starz HD On-Demand is coming to central FL?


----------



## mgsports

TWCKC Overland Park has 960 Fire Station some kind of local programming.


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U,


It's all tied to those Month to Month carriage deals.


Starz/Encore has been on those deals over three years and it has delayed more HD Starz, Starz HD On Demand, More Encore HD, Encore On Demand SD/HD and for the BHN systems that do not have it IndiePlex SD/HD and RetroPlex SD/HD.


Nothing is usually on the deals more than three years so an end is hopefully coming that will plug the big Starz/Encore HD hole in BHN's lineup.


----------



## Nayan

I've been waiting a long time for more Starz so hopefully they will make a deal soon.


And today I'd like to give a huge thank you to those who served our country and lost their lives doing so.


----------



## mgsports

Movies went live today but BHN and so on here might be waiting to add both it and Bounce TV at the same time.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Notice finally comes this week.


I get the paper Wed-Fri so hopefully it does not come today. It would be nice if we knw the exact date.


The good thing is my paper has been coming about 3:30 AM so I can get the notice up pretty early.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23360213
> 
> 
> Movies went live today but BHN and so on here might be waiting to add both it and Bounce TV at the same time.



I am not holding my breath as the local Fox O&O (My Network Affiliate) in Dallas has Movies on 27.2 and Bounce TV on 27.3 and neither are on TWC in North Texas so I am betting they might get added soon if TWC really did strike a new retransmission agreement with Fox as they have announced that SPEED, Fox Deportes, and Fox Soccer are being removed from analog in all systems and several in Texas still have Fox Deportes in analog and that is going to end soon.


----------



## mgsports

For Orlando it's up to who ever owns the Fox or the GM to decide when it wants to add Bounce TV and the Movies on BHN,Comcast and so on same goes for Bounce TV in KC Meredith or GM. on TWKC/Comcast/Surewest/Charter and so on.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23363273
> 
> 
> For Orlando it's up to who ever owns the Fox or the GM to decide when it wants to add Bounce TV and the Movies on BHN,Comcast and so on same goes for Bounce TV in KC Meredith or GM. on TWKC/Comcast/Surewest/Charter and so on.



Orlando is a Fox O&O and My Network TV O&O market same as Dallas.


----------



## Nayan

I highly doubt BH will add those sub-channels. With the move away from SD it would make no sense for them to be on the lineup.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23363344
> 
> 
> I highly doubt BH will add those sub-channels. With the move away from SD it would make no sense for them to be on the lineup.



there is no move away from SD per say only removing the SD versions of HD channels from HD boxes if the channel is not offered in HD it will still be added. There are several stations that will never go HD likely: Boomerang, Nick Jr, and OTA subchannels. There is no push to go from HD/SD to HD only just getting rid of SD channels on HD Boxes industry wide on some providers but no there is no reason to not add them just because they are SD


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23363344
> 
> 
> I highly doubt BH will add those sub-channels. With the move away from SD it would make no sense for them to be on the lineup.



Even on TWC's new lineup style they are saying that SD channels will be available on the HD boxes but only the ones that are not broadcast in HD that TWC has contracts for so local OTA channels will still be carried on HD boxes so there is no move away from SD only that they are tailoring the box lineups to SD/HD boxes and SD boxes/digital adapters will use SD versions and HD boxes will use HD versions.


----------



## Nayan

My brain isn't working this morning







. I didn't mean move away as dropping SD channels, but more as not really adding anymore. Down here we have quite a few sub-channels but with the exception of PBS there's a number of them that aren't on the system, including Bounce, Movies, Live Well, etc. I don't see those being added.


----------



## mgsports

digital Antenna picks up WRBW-Bounce TV and The Movies so BHN and so on will at sometime to.


----------



## HDOrlando

When BHN picks up those OTA subchannels, it will be announced in a notice.


----------



## mgsports

I guess you have Comcast and Bounce TV is still TBA 2013 for Orlando.


----------



## Nayan

No, we have Brighthouse, hence the name of the forum







. Bounce is available OTA, as is Live Well, Movies, etc. Just because a sub-channel is announced or goes live it doesn't mean it will necessarily be added to the system. If that was the case I think the religious channel count would be well over 40!


----------



## HDOrlando

I definitely have Bright House. I'd probably go Direct TV if I was in Comcast Territory like I was when I went to school.


----------



## Nayan

Just thinking about Comcast makes me ill. I had it when I lived in CA and it was awful.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23363981
> 
> 
> My brain isn't working this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn't mean move away as dropping SD channels, but more as not really adding anymore. Down here we have quite a few sub-channels but with the exception of PBS there's a number of them that aren't on the system, including Bounce, Movies, Live Well, etc. I don't see those being added.



They may get added in the future when contracts are up for the local affiliates.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: BHN's equipment is better and there was no accountability of where I was in Lake County.


Kevin: I think that will be the case and we do get a notice this morning or friday.


----------



## kevin120

anyone with a Tivo that has problems with Tivo Suggestions not working there may have been a break through on the SDV tuning of Tivo Suggestions the reported fix put a splitter on the line to the Tivo and give one line from the splitter to the Tivo and another to the Tuning adapter and don't use the Coax out on the Tuning adapter to send the channels to the Tivo


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today so it comes tomorrow.


However, our good friend yimitz should have the notice from Michigan today.


I doubt we get anything announced and while the notice is a preview, anything we would get locally or Spanish-Language languages will not be in the Michigan notice.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23371111
> 
> 
> No notice today so it comes tomorrow.
> 
> 
> However, our good friend yimitz should have the notice from Michigan today.
> 
> 
> I doubt we get anything announced and while the notice is a preview, anything we would get locally or Spanish-Language languages will not be in the Michigan notice.



The paper was early today. I'm attaching the Michigan notice. I have no idea what the 3 new adds are. (Click on the image to see the larger version.)


----------



## Nayan

MYX- Filipino Music Channel


CCTV News- Chinese News


MNET- South African Music Channel


My guess is those will be premium channels, like TV Japan, etc.


I do not see Starz on the MTM?!?


Thank you Yimitz for scanning/posting this!


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23371964
> 
> 
> MYX- Filipino Music Channel
> 
> 
> CCTV News- Chinese News
> 
> 
> MNET- South African Music Channel
> 
> 
> My guess is those will be premium channels, like TV Japan, etc.
> 
> 
> I do not see Starz on the MTM?!?
> 
> 
> Thank you Yimitz for scanning/posting this!



My pleasure.


They show on the notice as being on Digital Basic, and that makes sense based on the channel placement (they're right next to some religious and shopping channels). TV Japan and similar are all up in the 700s here. I noticed the lack of Starz too ... hope that's good news down the road.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23371964
> 
> 
> MYX- Filipino Music Channel
> 
> 
> CCTV News- Chinese News
> 
> 
> MNET- South African Music Channel
> 
> 
> My guess is those will be premium channels, like TV Japan, etc.
> 
> 
> I do not see Starz on the MTM?!?
> 
> 
> Thank you Yimitz for scanning/posting this!



MNET is actually an South Korean Music Channel







My TWC system has had it for a while since TWC took over from comcast.


----------



## Nayan

Ah, sorry about that







.


But, looky here!!:

http://www.deadline.com/2013/05/starz-adds-digital-vod-rights-new-deal-time-warner-cable/ 


This is awesome news!


----------



## kevin120

Breaking Breaking Breaking! We have a Starz TWC Deal!


Included access to currently available networks on Bright House/TWC:


TV everywhere for all networks

Encore Espanol

Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD

Starz in Black HD

Starz Cinema HD

IndePlex HD

RetroPlex HD

MoviePlex sD (HD Available ?)


"Time Warner Cable inked an expanded, multiyear carriage pact with Starz that covers the premium cabler’s 15 multiplex nets, additional video-on-demand titles and rights to provide TV Everywhere access to programming online and via mobile devices.


Terms of the deal, including length of the renewal, weren’t disclosed.

*Within the next month*, Time Warner Cable subscribers will have access to Starz’s 12 multiplex networks plus the all-movie MoviePlex, RetroPlex and IndiePlex channels. That’s in addition to the flagship Starz and Encore channels.


The agreement also will let the cable operator offer access to Starz Play and Encore Play, the branded TV Everywhere services akin to HBO Go, stocked with thousands of hours of premium movies and original programming annually. The Play services are available for no extra charge to subscribers of the respective TV channels on PCs/Macs, iOS devices like iPhone and iPad, select Android devices and other mobile platforms.


Time Warner Cable is the fifth pay TV provider to take Starz’s TV Everywhere services, in addition to DirecTV, Cox Communications, Verizon FiOS and AT&T U-verse TV. Comcast and Dish Network have rights to Starz’s content through their own portals.


Pact also will bring Time Warner Cable expanded VOD services in many markets, such as bonus material for Starz original series including “Da Vinci’s Demons,” the upcoming second season of “Magic City” and “The White Queen” (which premieres Aug. 10). The ewxtra VOD content includes new movies such as “The Amazing Spider-Man,” “Men In Black 3,” “Brave” and “21 Jump Street,” plus past episodes of original series and hundreds of other movies.


“We are excited to provide our customers with access to these new innovative products and services through our agreement with Starz,” Susan Weinstein, Time Warner Cable’s group veep of content acquisition, said in a statement. “This is another example of our commitment to bring TV Everywhere to our customers.”"

http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/time-warner-cable-renewal-with-starz-extends-to-tv-everywhere-1200489860/


----------



## Nayan

As soon as they add the HD versions I shall order Starz. This makes me happy







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23372690
> 
> 
> As soon as they add the HD versions I shall order Starz. This makes me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I am betting that my system adds:


Encore Espanol

MoviePlex

IndiePlex SD/HD

RetroPlex SD/HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz in Black HD

Starz Cinema HD

Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD


----------



## Nayan

I hope they do for you. Starz/Encore has some pretty good movies and I was really bummed when they ended their deal with Netflix. Having these channels added will certainly make up for that







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23372785
> 
> 
> I hope they do for you. Starz/Encore has some pretty good movies and I was really bummed when they ended their deal with Netflix. Having these channels added will certainly make up for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I will finally have Encore on Demand back yay! I had it when my system was owned by Comcast and then when TWC took over they dropped it


----------



## Nayan

I hope that's it's in HD and I'm glad you're getting it back. I hate it when they take away things. A big reason I didn't get Starz before was because we only have the main one in HD and I didn't think it was a good value for just one channel. I love the On-Demand channels so I'm looking forward to that too







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16350#post_23372852
> 
> 
> I hope that's it's in HD and I'm glad you're getting it back. I hate it when they take away things. A big reason I didn't get Starz before was because we only have the main one in HD and I didn't think it was a good value for just one channel. I love the On-Demand channels so I'm looking forward to that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well my area got:


Starz HD back when the system was owned by Comcast and then in 2010:


Starz Edge HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

Encore HD


were added when the system went to SDV


----------



## Nayan

We have Encore, Encore West and Starz in HD but the rest are in SD. Both the Encores are on the Movie Pass so I wonder if they'll move them from there. You know I used to really hate the SDV system but now that all the bugs are mostly worked out it actually a good thing. It let's us have more HD goodness







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23373072
> 
> 
> We have Encore, Encore West and Starz in HD but the rest are in SD. Both the Encores are on the Movie Pass so I wonder if they'll move them from there. You know I used to really hate the SDV system but now that all the bugs are mostly worked out it actually a good thing. It let's us have more HD goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Here is the good part it looks like the channels will launch in less than 30 days according to press releases so if you get Starz or Encore you will be getting new content very soon!


----------



## Nayan

Oh I hope so. There's a bunch of shows I've been wanting to check out so that would keep me busy for awhile!


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: Thanks for posting the notice. That notice you got was really up to date with Starz/Encore dropping.


Kevin and Nayan: This is wonderful news! I bet we get Starz/Encore HD channels in our June notice.


This deal gives us so much.


Starz Comedy SD/HD

Starz Cinema HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz in Black HD

Starz Family HD

Starz West HD (Maybe)

Starz HD On Demand

Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD

Encore On Demand (SD/HD) (On Movie Pass On Demand)

Other Encore HD (when they launch)

IndiePlex HD

RetroPlex HD

MoviePlex HD (When it launches)


and of course the APS


Of the stuff we have in SD but not HD, this was our last major hole that was noticeable although Sundance HD and Chiller HD pretty significant to me.










There is definitely stuff to add for Bright House in the 3rd quarter.


As for the other things, I will never order any of the 3 international channels.


and


if anyone has notices, Bright House has been quietly moving HD OD stuff to the SD section. 1375/1501 will be no more.


I might need to have an HD OD list as we content from other networks has been added in the 300's. I'll miss having all the HD OD in the HD section though.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23373356
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Thanks for posting the notice. That notice you got was really up to date with Starz/Encore dropping.
> 
> 
> Kevin and Nayan: This is wonderful news! I bet we get Starz/Encore HD channels in our June notice.
> 
> 
> This deal gives us so much.
> 
> 
> Starz Comedy SD/HD
> 
> Starz Cinema HD
> 
> Starz Edge HD
> 
> Starz in Black HD
> 
> Starz Family HD
> 
> Starz West HD (Maybe)
> 
> Starz HD On Demand
> 
> Encore Action HD
> 
> Encore Drama HD
> 
> Encore On Demand (SD/HD) (On Movie Pass On Demand)
> 
> Other Encore HD (when they launch)
> 
> IndiePlex HD
> 
> RetroPlex HD
> 
> MoviePlex HD (When it launches)
> 
> 
> and of course the APS
> 
> 
> Of the stuff we have in SD but not HD, this was our last major hole that was noticeable although Sundance HD and Chiller HD pretty significant to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is definitely stuff to add for Bright House in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> 
> As for the other things, I will never order any of the 3 international channels.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> if anyone has notices, Bright House has been quietly moving HD OD stuff to the SD section. 1375/1501 will be no more.
> 
> 
> I might need to have an HD OD list as we content from other networks has been added in the 300's. I'll miss having all the HD OD in the HD section though.



HDOrlando I guess you missed out on the part where the new channels will be added in less than 30 days as the channels are supposed to be added within the next month so sometime in June.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Now you BHN people have everything. Now we get the HD to catch up to you.


----------



## Nayan

Yes oriole, we're spoiled rotten here


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: It's possible. We could get a notice and have it announced that day.


I'd love it if it was sooner. This is a huge hole that is being pulled and if they happen before July, that's still in the 2nd quarter and BHN would likely add more goodies in the third quarter.


Oriolesmagic: We are very spoiled and I still want my Chiller HD. LOL!


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16300_100#post_23374308
> 
> 
> Yes oriole, we're spoiled rotten here



For now, I still have more Starz HD than you guys.


And HD, I'm still not convinced Chiller HD exists. I'm sure it would've turned up in some of these comprehensive NBCU deals that have been pushed lately.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23374483
> 
> 
> For now, I still have more Starz HD than you guys.



Oohh a low blow! LOL! But not for long







.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: One can hope. It would be great if we got definite word.


Nayan: Damn straight, although I truly wish everyone had our HD riches and I really mean that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is our Monthly Notice


There is not a lot different from the Michigan notice but it appears some more channels including WFTV are no longer on the month to month agreements. Everything is updated in my signature link.

*Month to Month Agreement Changes*

*Off*


Antenna Satellite

Channel One Russia

ETTV ET-Super

TV Japan

WFTV, WRDQ and the sub channels.

*On*


Ecuavisa

*On Demand News*


HD Showcase 1375/1501 will no longer be available on July 17 BUT they are going to have a location in the HD section for the On Demand Channels with HD On Demand and they have added HD content. While they also have SD, this actually will make everything better grouped. The following duplicates will be available July 17


1115 Kids On Demand

1185 Sports & Fitness On Demand

1319 Entertainment On Demand

1320 Lifestyle On Demand

1321 Nature & Knowledge On Demand

1322 Cutting edge On Demand

1323 Music On Demand

*Additions On July 17*


MNET Channel 474

Myx Channel 475

CCTV News Channel 476


*Other Notes*


The wording for *CBS Sports Network* is different from the Michigan notice. Instead of cease carriage, they say that or move to Sports Pass. I think it's all a bluff.


It also says they might reposition *Movieplex* to Movie Tier which is Movie Pass.


That's it for this month but HD goodies from Starz/Encore/Plex are very likely on the way at last.


----------



## Nayan

I didn't expect much this month but I'm glad to see WFTV off the list. When WESH went dark poor Gary got an earful and then some from people so this is good news for him I'm sure! It is confirmed from the statement yesterday that we will have Starz and all those channels in June so it will be before the notice arrives. Now we just need to get your Chiller HD and Sundance HD







.


ESPN has changed the logo/name from it's Goal Line channel. It now says ESPN Extra and starting today it will have NCAA Baseball.



On a totally OT subject, I need a car guy who knows his stuff about electrical systems. I have a big question so please PM me.







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That definitely will make it easier on Gary. It was quiet the whole time and am glad both sides got a deal done. It seems almost like yesterday when we lost WESH and it's almost been a year now.


The sooner we get The Starz and Encore stuff, the better. Maybe I'll switch back to Movie Pass.


Sundance HD is likely tied up until at least IFC/WE get done and who knows on Chiller HD with some disputing it even exists.


I noticed that on ESPN and I know nothing on cars.


----------



## dotsdavid

I wonder how long they will keep the prime time hd on demaned before they move prime time on demaned to the same spot with the sd shows on it too


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


Probably just a matter of time.


I do like the new OD setup though.


----------



## HDOrlando

For the record, here is Indiana's notice. Pretty much the same as others


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This...

Legal - 05/31/13

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, GolTV, IFC, MC (channels 925-970), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Smithsonian, Style, WE and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Additionally, our agreements with Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network and Lifetime Real Women as well as WISH (CBS) and WNDY (My Network TV) expire on May 31, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Also, our agreement with WAPA America expires on June 23, 2013 and we may also need to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Finally, our agreements with G4, Showtime, Showtime Showcase, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Family Zone, Showtime Next, Showtime Women, TMC, TMC Extra and Flix expire on June 30, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Bright House Networks may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On or after July 17, 2013, the following channels will now be available on an additional channel, listed below: Entertainment On DemandChannel 1132 Lifestyle On DemandChannel 1243 Kids On DemandChannel 1121 Nature & Knowledge On DemandChannel 1165 Sports & Fitness On DemandChannel 1415 Cutting Edge On DemandChannel 1133 Music On Demand Channel 1198 On or after July 17, 2013 , the following channels will no longer be available: HD Showcase On DemandChannel 1130 Big Ten On DemandChannel 413 Big Ten HD On DemandChannel 1413 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On or after July 17, 2013, the following channels will be added to the SDV system: MYX Channel 180 CCTV News Channel 181 MNET Channel 321 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 5/31/13 - 6067901) - 05/31


----------



## kevin120

Found some more channels being added in Texas on TWC:


CCTV News

Star India Plus

Star India Gold

Star India News

Life OK


in at least one system in Texas but I am thinking this will be a state wide add










My area has 3 Asian Channels right now:

ZEE TV channel 340

TV Asia channel 341

Mnet channel 342


I am betting that these get added to:

CCTV News 343

Star India Plus 344

Life OK 345

Star India Gold 346

Star India News 347


in my area


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: More channels in always nice.


Everyone: The Bakersfield notice was pretty much the same as ours.


----------



## mgsports

KC hasen't been like every other TWC ones.


----------



## Nayan

More channels are always good Kevin, as there's a chance they'll add something you may want







.


I'm really excited about the Starz deal and I can't wait to see them on the guide!


OT: And a huge thank you to those who helped with my car issue. I'll be junkyarding next weekend.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm excited too Nayan as I love seeing things taken off the list.


It will be really nice when I go back to The Movie Pass and have more HD goodies.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23382428
> 
> 
> More channels are always good Kevin, as there's a chance they'll add something you may want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I'm really excited about the Starz deal and I can't wait to see them on the guide!
> 
> 
> OT: And a huge thank you to those who helped with my car issue. I'll be junkyarding next weekend.



Honestly Nayan I want:


the 750MHz system near me to finally have a lineup similar to the one that the 860MHz areas of North Texas has with TWC as they don't even have a sports tier on that systems so no:

MLB Strike Zone

NFL Red Zone

CBS College Sports

Fox College Sports (Atlantic, Central, Pacific)

Fuel TV

Fox Soccer Plus

beIN Sport English (this system has the Spanish beIN Sport as they have a legacy spanish tier from the comcast days that includes channels that TWC has dropped in a lot of areas (Canal SUR and Infinito))

Tennis Channel

TWC Sports Net


TWC has been doing some changes to that 750MHz system this year though such as adding:

ShopNBC

Shop Zeal 1 (soon)

Shop Zeal 2

Shop Zeal 3

Shop Zeal 4

shop Zeal 5

Gem Shopping Network

Aspire (soon)

TWC Sports Channel


And last year they got:

Nicktoons

MTV Hits

Logo

NFL Network

beIN Espanol

Disney Jr.

RLTV

BBC World News

Hustler

TEN

Manhandle

Playboy Espanol

TEN REAL


And from the looks of it the 750MHz system will be getting:

CCTV News (formerly CCTV9) (digital basic) rest of these channels are part of a $20 package.

Star India Plus

Star India Gold

Star India News

Life OK


like the rest of the state according to my crystal ball as two notices in Texas have now shown those 5 channels as to be added which means TWC Texas eventually will launch a slew of international channels and they are testing the waters with these 5 first as there is not enough open channel slots statewide to add all of the international packages that TWC has deals with at the moment.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23384195
> 
> 
> Honestly Nayan I want:
> 
> 
> the 750MHz system near me to finally have a lineup similar to the one that the 860MHz areas of North Texas has with TWC as they don't even have a sports tier on that systems so no:
> 
> MLB Strike Zone
> 
> NFL Red Zone
> 
> CBS College Sports
> 
> Fox College Sports (Atlantic, Central, Pacific)
> 
> Fuel TV
> 
> Fox Soccer Plus
> 
> beIN Sport English (this system has the Spanish beIN Sport as they have a legacy spanish tier from the comcast days that includes channels that TWC has dropped in a lot of areas (Canal SUR and Infinito))
> 
> Tennis Channel
> 
> TWC Sports Net
> 
> 
> TWC has been doing some changes to that 750MHz system this year though such as adding:
> 
> ShopNBC
> 
> Shop Zeal 1 (soon)
> 
> Shop Zeal 2
> 
> Shop Zeal 3
> 
> Shop Zeal 4
> 
> shop Zeal 5
> 
> Gem Shopping Network
> 
> Aspire (soon)
> 
> TWC Sports Channel
> 
> 
> And last year they got:
> 
> Nicktoons
> 
> MTV Hits
> 
> Logo
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> beIN Espanol
> 
> Disney Jr.
> 
> RLTV
> 
> BBC World News
> 
> Hustler
> 
> TEN
> 
> Manhandle
> 
> Playboy Espanol
> 
> TEN REAL
> 
> 
> And from the looks of it the 750MHz system will be getting:
> 
> CCTV News (formerly CCTV9) (digital basic) rest of these channels are part of a $20 package.
> 
> Star India Plus
> 
> Star India Gold
> 
> Star India News
> 
> Life OK
> 
> 
> like the rest of the state according to my crystal ball as two notices in Texas have now shown those 5 channels as to be added which means TWC Texas eventually will launch a slew of international channels and they are testing the waters with these 5 first as there is not enough open channel slots statewide to add all of the international packages that TWC has deals with at the moment.



Spoke too soon! Only CCTV News is going to be statewide in Texas Seems that the Star India Package is going to be limited to the larger systems with some sort of Indian population that would be large enough to have an interest in ordering the channels instead of having the channels on the system and no one ordering them.


----------



## Nayan

Wow, yeah your system needs an upgrade! I didn't realize you were missing so much. With the international channels it's hard to tell how popular they'll be in certain areas so I guess they're testing the water before making them statewide. Which is a wise idea but I'd like to see you get Redzone before they add any of those







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23384589
> 
> 
> Wow, yeah your system needs an upgrade! I didn't realize you were missing so much. With the international channels it's hard to tell how popular they'll be in certain areas so I guess they're testing the water before making them statewide. Which is a wise idea but I'd like to see you get Redzone before they add any of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well I do get all of the sports pass channels I am in the 860MHz area in the Dallas metro it is the 750MHz outlying system that needs the channels two counties over.


I am surprised that the 750MHz system is getting:

Star India Plus

Star India Gold

Star India News

Life OK


It seems since TWC has been trying to get that system as close as possible to the the Dallas system which is 860MHz vs 750MHz in Greenville Texas with the same services they have even tested 6 downstream channels DOCSIS 3.0 bonding on that system as well during the last part of 2012 and I am betting they even have upstream bonding. I think the only thing holding them up from getting a lineup similar to the Dallas areas is no sports tier and that they have West Coast Feeds of the premium multiplexes and are also missing some showtime premium multiplex channels (Showtime Women, Showtime Next).


It is looking like TWC is going to be adding CCTV News nationwide on SDV systems.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23384620
> 
> 
> Well I do get all of the sports pass channels I am in the 860MHz area in the Dallas metro it is the 750MHz outlying system that needs the channels two counties over.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that the 750MHz system is getting:
> 
> Star India Plus
> 
> Star India Gold
> 
> Star India News
> 
> Life OK
> 
> 
> It seems since TWC has been trying to get that system as close as possible to the the Dallas system which is 860MHz vs 750MHz in Greenville Texas with the same services they have even tested 6 downstream channels DOCSIS 3.0 bonding on that system as well during the last part of 2012 and I am betting they even have upstream bonding. I think the only thing holding them up from getting a lineup similar to the Dallas areas is no sports tier and that they have West Coast Feeds of the premium multiplexes and are also missing some showtime premium multiplex channels (Showtime Women, Showtime Next).
> 
> 
> It is looking like TWC is going to be adding CCTV News nationwide on SDV systems.



Sup Kevin?


What sports channels at any level do you have on your system?


Satch


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23388209
> 
> 
> Sup Kevin?
> 
> 
> What sports channels at any level do you have on your system?
> 
> 
> Satch



Well my system has all of the sports pass channels except for NHL Network but the 750MHz system two counties away does not have the sports tier but I think once TWC deploys the new themed lineups with HD on any channel that is available on TWC in HD they will get the sports pass.


the 750MHz system has the Team and Game channels as well but they are missing the sports pass and a lot of digital basic channels that most TWC systems have.


----------



## HDOrlando

No one deserves to get an upgrade more than Kevin. Oriolesmagic also does too.


I feel so spoiled and it will be interesting to see if anything else has changed on the MTM's when the NY and NC TWC notices come out today.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16380#post_23392694
> 
> 
> No one deserves to get an upgrade more than Kevin. Oriolesmagic also does too.
> 
> 
> I feel so spoiled and it will be interesting to see if anything else has changed on the MTM's when the NY and NC TWC notices come out today.



Some changes to the month to month notices for the carolinas!


Time Warner Cable

Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:

WRAL, WRAL HD, WRAL D2, WRAZ, WRAZ HD, WRAZ D2, WHFL, WNVN, Azteca America, Bandamax, CBS Sports Network, CBS Sports Network HD, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Classico, E!, E! HD, Encore (East & West), Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Drama, Encore Westerns, Encore Family, Flix (East & West), G4, G4 HD, Gol TV, Gol TV HD,IFC, IFC HD, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Channel, Lifetime Movie Channel HD, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice (Channels 900-945), MC On Demand, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Smithsonian HD, Nuvo TV, Showtime (East & West), Showtime HD (East & West), Showtime Too (East & West), Showtime Too HD, Showtime Showcase (East & West), Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Beyond HD, Showtime Next, Showtime Next HD, Showtime Women, Showtime Women HD, Showtime Family Zone, Showtime On Demand, Smithsonian On Demand, Sprout, Starz, Starz HD, Starz Cinema, Starz Kids & Family, Starz Kids & Family HD, Starz In Black, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz On Demand, Style, Style HD, TMC (East & West), TMC HD, TMC Xtra, TMC Xtra HD, TMC On Demand, WE, WE HD, Youtoo.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network (SD and HD). Time Warner Cable may also cease carriage of NuvoTV.


On June 1st, GMC (Gospel Music Channel) rebranded to UP.


On or about June 11th, WNCT (CBS) will no longer be available on channel 9 in Goldsboro, Mt. Olive, Seymour Johnson AFB and Wayne County areas. CBS network programming will continue to be available on WRAL in these areas.


On or about June 19th, the following services will be available as part of a new International Premium package: Star India Gold (channel 890), Star India News (channel 891), Life OK (channel 892) and Star India Plus (channel 893).


On or about June 26th, the following HD services will be available: Jewelry TV HD (Digital Broadcast channel 1358), Disney Jr. HD (Digital TV channel 1203), GSN HD (Digital TV channel 1317), Military HD (Digital TV channel 1261), YES Network HD (Sports Pass channel 1528), NESN National HD (Sports Pass channel 1529) and TV Japan HD (International Premium channel 1868).


On or about July 9th, Carolina Homes On Demand will no longer be available on channels 388 and 1080. All local on demand programming will continue to be available on Carolina On Demand channel 199 and 1047.


On or about July 9th, Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted ("in the clear") channel on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner ("a ClearQAM device"): WARZ, WAX, WBTW, WCTI, WCTI D2, WECT, WEPX, WFXB, WGHP, WHFL, WITN, WNCT, WPDE, WWMB, WYBE, WYDO, TV Guide Channel, Jewelry TV, UniMas, Triangle TV, WUVC, Univision and Public, Education and Government (PEG) channels for the following areas- Aberdeen, Carrboro, Cary, Chapel Hill, Chatham County, Durham, East Wake County, Elizabeth City, Farmville, Fayetteville, Fort Bragg, Franklinton, Granville, Hillsborough, Lumberton, Morrisville, Orange County, Raleigh, Seymour Johnson AFB, Southern Pines, UNC-Pembroke, Wake Forest, Wayne County, Wilson and Youngsville. If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing this channel. Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change. We apologize for any inconvenience.
*

On or about July 17th, the following HD services will be available: UP HD (Digital TV channel 1283), TVGN HD (Digital TV channel 1331), EWTN HD (Digital Tier channel 1280), ReelzChannel HD (Digital TV channel 1619), Fox Deportes HD (Nuestra Tele channel 1818) and Galavision HD (Nuestra Tele channel 1801).*


On or about July 18th, the following channel moves will take place: In Carrboro and Goldsboro, ShopNBC will move from channel 1 and 99 to channel 17 and C-SPAN2 will move from channel 17 to channel 1 and 99. In Chapel Hill and Durham, ShopNBC will move from channel 1 and 99 to channel 7 and C-SPAN2 will move from channel 7 to channel 1 and 99. In Henderson and Bunn, ShopNBC will move from channel 1 and 99 to channel 19 and C-SPAN2 will move from channel 19 to channel 1 and 99.


The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment: Star India Gold, Star India News, Life OK, Star India Plus, Jewelry TV HD, Univision HD, Disney Jr. HD, GSN HD, Military HD, YES Network HD, NESN National HD, TV Japan HD, Up HD, TVGN HD, EWTN HD, ReelzChannel HD, Fox Deportes HD, Galavision HD.


For more information about your local channel line-up, visit www.twc.com/programmingnotices .

6/5 4004772

http://marketplace.fayobserver.com/classifieds/ 


seems TWC reached a deal to keep adding the REELZ channel in more markets







which is a good sign that it wont be dropped.


Oh I was in the area that I knew used to be 750MHz in Greenville Texas that does not have all of the channels that I do well it seems TWC has put in brand new amps from cisco that are 1GHz and the nodes are Aurora 1GHz nodes so it looks like this system is now 1GHz and can currently put channels up to 861MHz with using current boxes that cannot tune above 864MHz.


----------



## mgsports

51.2 WOGX Ocala Movies! now has audio.


47.3 WATV Orlando is now on the air, sort of, they have no ID and are on RF 47 VC 47.3 supposed to be CNN Latino, have only seen paid programming dubbed into Spanish so far. no guide info.

Audio on all tuners I have tried, Video only shows on some.




"CNN Latino in Orlando WATV Channel 47 and Tampa Channel 30

In Orlando, CNN Latino will be carried on WATV-LV Channel 47, a low power station owned by SIMA Communications of Tampa LLC, and covers the area of Orlando, Kissimmee, Sanford and Poinciana. SIMA partners are also part of the TMA-TIG joint venture. Orlando is ranked 17th among Hispanic TV markets and has over 232,000 Hispanic TV households. Channel 47 will also have carriage on various cable systems, including Verizon, AT&T U-Verse, Century Link, and Summit Broadband by April 2013 and with Bright House by October 2013. CNN Latino programming will broadcast from 3-11 p.m. (ET), as well as local station programming and other BuenaVision content."


source:
http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2013/04/01/cnn-latino-continues-to-expand-in-key-markets/ 

Edited by satpro - Today at 12:36 am


----------



## Nayan

That's good news about REELZ! Today they have James Bond movies and my son is a huge Bond fan so he's stoked







. Why is Starz on that MTM? I thought TWC made a deal or did they just not remove it from the list?


I'll have to tell my friend who lives in Greenville. He has Dish and hates it so that'll be welcome news







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: It looks like more HD goodies are coming for Carolina.


Nayan: I think the MTM's are just not up to date. Sometimes it even takes ours a month to catch up. I do feel bad for your friend with Dish.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16410#post_23393283
> 
> 
> That's good news about REELZ! Today they have James Bond movies and my son is a huge Bond fan so he's stoked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Why is Starz on that MTM? I thought TWC made a deal or did they just not remove it from the list?
> 
> 
> I'll have to tell my friend who lives in Greenville. He has Dish and hates it so that'll be welcome news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



you have a friend in Greenville Texas? That is good news as if they do decide to get TWC and they live in that Texas town tell them they now have over 100 HD channels and are slowly adding channels










Yeah I was shocked when I went through there yesterday (Had to go to a High School graduation about 30 miles north of there) and noticed brand new looking Cisco Amplifiers on the lines and there are way too many on one run for that system to not be in upgrade mode or finished an upgrade to 1GHz as there were like 4 or 5 that I saw on one line run and I think I even saw a Cisco 1GHz node as well. That is good news if TWC did really upgrade that system







that means that they can closely match the Dallas QAM layout up to 861MHz







I also saw upgraded line extenders which tells me that TWC either upgraded them in 2011 when the launched DOCSIS 3.0 and SDV or have done it in the last year or so but I noticed on google maps that they had put in some of the 1GHz Cisco gainmakers already in June 2011 as I was able to see an amp location from pictures in 2007 and 2011 and in 2007 there was a 750MHz line extender and in 2011 there was 1GHz trunk amp in place there


----------



## Nayan

I sure do and he's itching to dump Dish so I'll call him later with the good news. I'm glad to see some areas are finally getting upgraded! They are getting closer to having all of the HD goodness that we have here







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

The victors always get the spoils, and TWC Carolinas is basically just catching up to the rest of the Northeast division. They're oddly still missing QVC HD and HSN HD (but getting the more obscure Jewelry TV HD). I would guess that the next thing beyond the Starz/Encore/Plex additions for TWC Northeast would be whenever the Fox Sports conversions happen, bringing FXM HD and Fuel/Fox Sports 2 HD to that footprint.


I got my bill here this month, and no new additions. TVGN is being removed effective 6/30 (from analog channel 2). Outside of dropped channels, we don't really get announcements. When I find new channels, they're just there instantly. The main focus of my cable company right now is to bring switched digital video to their largest Westcentral PA market to finally get them to 80 HD channels (They only have 40 now). Because we're close to 80 (78), they're supposedly not doing anything for us.


----------



## Nayan

Well that stinks Orioles! I hope you guys up there can get some serious channel love soon. There's tons of beautiful HD channels out there and I think everyone should have them







. Down here, with the exception of a few big ones like Sundance and Chiller, our HD additions are slowing down and now that we're getting the Starz channels there's not much left for them to add to our system except some niche ones. People on Facebook keep asking for The Blaze but I haven't heard anything about them adding that. I won't watch it but some folks want it so maybe they'll add that too.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16400_100#post_23395134
> 
> 
> Well that stinks Orioles! I hope you guys up there can get some serious channel love soon. There's tons of beautiful HD channels out there and I think everyone should have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Down here, with the exception of a few big ones like Sundance and Chiller, our HD additions are slowing down and now that we're getting the Starz channels there's not much left for them to add to our system except some niche ones. People on Facebook keep asking for The Blaze but I haven't heard anything about them adding that. I won't watch it but some folks want it so maybe they'll add that too.



Ha, Sundance and Chiller are big? I'm amazed we get Chiller, but we don't get Sundance in any form. I wish we did. It looks like a good channel. There's a lot of content that we can't get, even in SD. MLB Network is the biggest one for me, but there's a few other things I think I'd want like NatGeo Wild, Cooking Channel and CBS Sports Network.


The past 2 years we've been on the get 12 HD channels a year path. Since we'll probably have to wait until at least January for more, I'd guess the next batch of 12 will be QVC HD, HSN HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD, Oxygen HD, OWN HD, Style HD, ID HD, Destination America HD, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime Beyond HD, TMC Xtra HD. You don't feel so bad now, do you? I think it's going to be very hard for them though to fit too much more on without getting rid of some analog channels or using SDV. It's an 860MHz system, but there's an insane 76 analog channels, and those need to go.


----------



## Nayan

You are missing a lot of good stuff







. I'd be lost without MLB Network or any of the other sports channels (I love sports!). You're right, I really shouldn't complain as we are so spoiled down here it's ridiculous. Have you thought about moving?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16410#post_23394863
> 
> 
> I sure do and he's itching to dump Dish so I'll call him later with the good news. I'm glad to see some areas are finally getting upgraded! They are getting closer to having all of the HD goodness that we have here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah the Greenville Texas system is headed out of the Dallas system operations for channel adds and their lineup has a lot of their HD channels on the same numbers that Dallas does!


They have a lot of the basic HD channels that you would get with Dish or Directv.


I know that the Dallas system has these HD channels that they don't have in Greenville:

E! HD

Style HD

REELZ Channel HD

Bloomberg HD

Oxygen HD

IFC HD

OWN HD

TWC Sports Net HD

TWC Deportes HD

ESPNU HD

CBS Sports Channel HD

and more but they have about 90 national HD channels in Greenville Texas while Dallas has 143 HD channels total with 128 National HD channels.


----------



## Nayan

I called him, so he's switching tomorrow. He has the lowest Dish package so he won't really be missing anything except the frustration







. 143 channels for Dallas isn't bad HD-wise.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16410#post_23395738
> 
> 
> I called him, so he's switching tomorrow. He has the lowest Dish package so he won't really be missing anything except the frustration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 143 channels for Dallas isn't bad HD-wise.



Yeah I know that Dallas has the most HD out of any TWC system in Texas so we would be the first area to get something new but I am thinking the next adds for us besides these:


Aspire

CCTV News

Star India Plus

Star India Gold

Star India News (ABP News)

Life OK


are going to be the Starz Channels:

Encore Espanol

Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Cinema HD

Starz In Black HD

Indieplex SD/HD

RetropleX SD/HD

Movieplex


I am also going to be that these are going to be added to both systems know that I know that Greenville and Commerce Texas are 1GHz which was probably upgraded due to them wanting Dallas and Greenville on the most common QAM lineup map as they could above 550MHz to 864MHz and not have to deal with overiding the 750MHz gear which was old almost 15 years old so it was time to upgrade that system.


TWC has brought back some good deals for this quarter after announcing that they were going to stop giving good offers. Well they are including a package for $79.99 which includes Extreme 30/5 and Basic TV along with HBO and HBO GO so that means that you could pay $99 a month for a box in the deal for DVR and get locals and HBO channels in HD which is still saving money as the basic tier here is like almost $30 for limited basic and includes 16 HD channels and the HBO package includes 7 HD channels so yeah savings of about $50 dollars a month







not as good as the deals before they started cutting back on the great deals that they have been doing but them offering HBO to limited basic customers along with Extreme internet which retails for $84 is not bad for 12 months at 79.99 a month but you have to get a box which is $10.00 so it really is $89.99 for that deal so for $5 more than the retail price of extreme you can get HBO, HD box, HBO Go and HBO On Demand.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16400_100#post_23395266
> 
> 
> You are missing a lot of good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd be lost without MLB Network or any of the other sports channels (I love sports!). You're right, I really shouldn't complain as we are so spoiled down here it's ridiculous. Have you thought about moving?



Only all the time, and not just for the HD.


I would have DirecTV now if not for the fact I feel cable has a better picture, my most important sports are all in-market so I get them (I'm in the DC DMA, but cable carries WJZ out of Baltimore for all Ravens games). If I were a basketball or hockey fan, I would have DirecTV (My cable company dropped Comcast SportsNet, so no Wizards or Capitals here even though they're in-market).


The cable system that Comcast owns in the western part of the county doesn't have any HD channels, so they really have it bad.


----------



## bilmar

After the recent FW update on my Cisco HD DVR I now have to start and stop with the pause key - Play no longer works


So used to be to skip a commercial FF, Play

Now FF, Pause, Pause


Is this a bad upgrade on my box or do they all do this now with the new FW?


Bill


----------



## Nayan

Those aren't bad deals at all Kevin, especially with the HBO!


Orioles: That's one thing I love about our system is all the major league sports and the ability to view my local teams. The only thing that sucks is I don't get to see my Tampa Bay Bucs that often but that what they make Red Zone for







.


Bilmar: Send a message to BHNtechXpert as he can help you with that.


----------



## kevin120

nothing new to announce so far for the TWC west region besides the Texas notices that are already out it seems that it looks like TWC is delaying changes to the West region systems besides Texas to August 14th for some reason likely has to do with the new channel lineups







Texas could be getting the new lineups at the same time too!


----------



## HDOrlando

I guess were on Starz/Encore/Plex HD watch. After that, it's really going to get slow although BHN will always squeeze something out.


It would be nice if TWC had the MTM's updated on all notices.


That HBO deal does sound good but even if BHN ever had something similar, I cannot see myself getting it again. Simply too many disappointments.


----------



## Nayan

I am keeping my eyes open for them so as soon as I see them pop up in the guide I'll post it here. I love HBO as I think they have a few good shows like Game of Thrones, The Newsroom, The Ricky Gervais Show, etc. Plus having HBO Go is a huge bonus.

(plus they have Magic Mike)


----------



## Nayan

Just a heads up: On July 1st, Brevard Community College will be changing it's name to Eastern Florida State College. On that date WBCC becomes WEFS and will have the same programming, just different name.


----------



## kevin120

Woke up this morning and SPEED analog was gone in my area! I Thought that they weren't going to drop it today but instead they removed it sometime between 12 am and 1 pm this afternoon.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Bright House has uploaded our June 10 (Monday) Channel Update


You can now get the following channels by punching in the channel number.


HD


BYU HD Channel 1118

Family Net HD Channel 1120

Pentagon Channel HD Channel 1229

Blue Highways HD Channel 1316 (This is Ovation TV HD's old channel number)


SD


Blue Highways Channel 226

Inspiration East Channel 227

BYU Channel 228

Family Net Channel 229


BTW: It looks like BHN has the HD feed of Blue Highways, BYU and Family Net on the SD Channels. Inspiration is only available in SD. BYU's logo also looks a lot like The Hub's.


These look like some nice additions and based on channel cost list that you can Google for, all look like cheap but pretty decent channels.


It's so nice to have a cable company that keeps the HD coming and please do not think I am rubbing that in Oriolesmagic.


Once these officially launch, we will be at *210 HD Channels*.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16410#post_23398805
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning and SPEED analog was gone in my area! I Thought that they weren't going to drop it today but instead they removed it sometime between 12 am and 1 pm this afternoon.



If that's gone CMT (if you have it) is also probably gone as they removed both from our analogs.


----------



## Nayan

I just turned on Pentagon. They have some interesting shows (Fit for Duty will kick your butt!!) so I'm pretty happy







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I bet they choose to upload them into the guide early as well.


Now, we just wait for the Starz/Encore/Plex Announcement.


When that is done, we will hit at least the 219 mark. It's simply insane and I love it.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16410#post_23398905
> 
> 
> I bet they choose to upload them into the guide early as well.
> 
> 
> Now, we just wait for the Starz/Encore/Plex Announcement.
> 
> 
> When that is done, we will hit at least the 219 mark. It's simply insane and I love it.



Me too! I just feel bad for everyone else who doesn't even have half of what we do







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16410#post_23398877
> 
> 
> If that's gone CMT (if you have it) is also probably gone as they removed both from our analogs.



CMT analog has been dead here since 2009







as well as Greenville Texas 2011 for them though.


We have these below 100 that are digital only:

2 CSPAN

6 CSPAN 3

15 Leased Access

16 Government Access

18 EWTN

19 blank channel (19 (153MHz) used for digital OTA HD QAM channels)

25 WGN America

27 blank channel (27 (243MHz) used for digital OTA HD QAM channels)

28 CSPAN2

38 Texas Cable News

47 truTV

50 blank channel (50 (351MHz) blank digital QAM carrier)

56 SPEED (Fox Sports 1 as of Aug.)

61 ABC Family

63 CMT

67 G4 (esquire as of Sept.)

73 Oxygen

90 Fox Business Network

95 Public Access

96 Goverment Access 2 (but is really Religious Access channel)

97 Educational Access 1 (Tarrant county college channel)

98 Educational Access 2 (Arlington ISD channel)

99 Educational Access 3 (University of Texas at Arlington channel)


Greenville Texas has these below 100 that are digital only:

3 Public Access

9 WGN America

23 blank channel (23 (219MHz) used for HD OTA QAM channels)

38 Texas Cable News

44 CSPAN

50 CMT

54 CSPAN2

57 GAC

58 City of Greenville channel

64 Oxygen

67 truTV

68 EWTN

70 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)

72 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)

74 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)

75 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)

76 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)

90 Fox Business Network

95 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)

96 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)

97 SPEED

98 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)

99 blank channel (QAM carrier is likely present)


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16400_100#post_23398866
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> Bright House has uploaded our June 10 (Monday) Channel Update
> 
> 
> You can now get the following channels by punching in the channel number.
> 
> 
> HD
> 
> 
> BYU HD Channel 1118
> 
> Family Net HD Channel 1120
> 
> Pentagon Channel HD Channel 1229
> 
> Blue Highways HD Channel 1316 (This is Ovation TV HD's old channel number)
> 
> 
> SD
> 
> 
> Blue Highways Channel 226
> 
> Inspiration East Channel 227
> 
> BYU Channel 228
> 
> Family Net Channel 229
> 
> 
> BTW: It looks like BHN has the HD feed of Blue Highways, BYU and Family Net on the SD Channels. Inspiration is only available in SD. BYU's logo also looks a lot like The Hub's.
> 
> 
> These look like some nice additions and based on channel cost list that you can Google for, all look like cheap but pretty decent channels.
> 
> 
> It's so nice to have a cable company that keeps the HD coming and please do not think I am rubbing that in Oriolesmagic.
> 
> 
> Once these officially launch, we will be at *210 HD Channels*.



You're not rubbing it in at all. For the people who care about this sort of thing, you're the envy of America.


----------



## Nayan

The funny thing is, is that people are just now figuring out that Speed, CMT, etc. are missing from our analogs, even though it was announced earlier this year and printed on the bill. It's funny to watch them get upset







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16410#post_23399267
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, is that people are just now figuring out that Speed, CMT, etc. are missing from our analogs, even though it was announced earlier this year and printed on the bill. It's funny to watch them get upset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



well speed being removed was not in our may bills the only way I found was through the month to month notices. Also Yuma AZ had Speed analog yanked today as well so it looks like today was the West Regions removal date for Speed analog where still carried.


In other news related to the Fox Channel tango twist:


Fox Soccer Plus i*s not going away I repeat not going away*










Some found a press release mentioning that UEFA Euro 2016 soccer qualifying matches will be on there









http://sportsmedianews.com/fox-sports-awarded-multi-media-rights-to-euro-2016-2018-world-cup-european-qualifiers/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=fox-sports-awarded-multi-media-rights-to-euro-2016-2018-world-cup-european-qualifiers


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin and Nayan: I only have one tv which is rarely used that is affected by the analog thing. It stinks but it is what it is.


Nayan: Me too.


oriolesmagic: That feels good to be the envy of HD people. If only it translated into being at or near the top financially. One can dream.


Kevin: That is a surprise on FSC Plus. Maybe they will just re-name it Fox Soccer.


----------



## Nayan

I have two TV's that don't have boxes but it's not a really big deal. My son was upset they removed Speed but he watches it on the big screen anyway and the bedroom one I use to fall asleep so it's not really watched







.


The Pentagon Channel looks awesome in HD! I'm lovin' it







.


Kevin, They are still rebranding the channel to FXX but they will move soccer to Fox Sports 1 when it goes live in August.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just a quick update, they are now broadcasting the SD version of Family Net on the SD channel instead of the HD version.


Will be happy when all the new ones are in the guide.


----------



## the64gto

Crews were in my neighborhood the last couple of days doing this. One big black conduit, 4 orange conduits and one smaller black cable. Workman said it was for BHN. Fiber  Internet speed 1.21 Gig-a-watt








bhn-4.JPG 90k .JPG file


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23403599
> 
> 
> Crews were in my neighborhood the last couple of days doing this. One big black conduit, 4 orange conduits and one smaller black cable. Workman said it was for BHN. Fiber  Internet speed 1.21 Gig-a-watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhn-4.JPG 90k .JPG file



Oh nice!!


----------



## Maya68

Recently we have been getting a lot of "This channel currently not available" messages for H2HD, MilitaryHD, and a few others. Would you guys say that is a problem with the box or does the issue originate somewhere else?


Also, the box takes about 6 seconds from the time you select something on the guide until the channel changes. I am thinking I need a new box.


----------



## Nayan

I get that too sometimes. Have you rebooted it lately? That usually fixes it.


----------



## Maya68

Rebooting does not seem to help, unfortunately.


----------



## Nayan

You might have to shoot Gary a PM and have him take a look at it.


----------



## HDOrlando

I will say the SDV has really improved over the years.


The only time I occasionally get it is at night and usually a reboot solves it.


Hope all gets resolved Maya.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23405602
> 
> 
> You might have to shoot Gary a PM and have him take a look at it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23405692
> 
> 
> I will say the SDV has really improved over the years.
> 
> 
> The only time I occasionally get it is at night and usually a reboot solves it.
> 
> 
> Hope all gets resolved Maya.



Thanks. That might be easier than trying to get to the Avalon Park office after work.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23403599
> 
> 
> Crews were in my neighborhood the last couple of days doing this. One big black conduit, 4 orange conduits and one smaller black cable. Workman said it was for BHN. Fiber  Internet speed 1.21 Gig-a-watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhn-4.JPG 90k .JPG file



probably just for a node split. The black looks to be copper and the orange is fiber. I remember when TWC rebuilt my area from 750MHz to 860MHz in 2008 there a was several spools of the orange conduit near the local office where there were starting the upgrade from took 9 months to upgrade the system to 860MHz.


----------



## Nayan

Upgrades are good







.


----------



## HDOrlando

The new SD and HD channels are now in the guide.


We are officially at 210 HD Channels with more to come.


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy has to wait till tomorrow to see the new channels


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23407184
> 
> 
> The new SD and HD channels are now in the guide.
> 
> 
> We are officially at 210 HD Channels with more to come.



Sweet!! Now we just need all the Starz to go live and that's a big jump in the number







. I wonder if the Encore's will stay on the Movie Pass or will they be all incorporated into the Starz package? Either way I will get Starz







.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23407727
> 
> 
> Indy has to wait till tomorrow to see the new channels



Can you do like we do and punch in the channels numbers to view them ahead of schedule? They were available to us that way a couple days ago.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It should happen by the end of the third quarter. I would also not be shocked if Pivot was in the cards too. I do not think Encore will be in the same package as Starz.


dotsdavid: Please let us know if you can punch in the numbers.


BTW: Bakersfield got their update in the guide yesterday too.


----------



## jesse1684

i live in marion,in and you can go to the channels,all you got to do is punch in the numbers i been able to do it for a week and a half


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.cnyradio.com/2013/05/21/time-warner-announces-massive-channel-lineup-shuffle/


----------



## dotsdavid

I punch in the numbers they show up but not on the guide, that's weird


----------



## Nayan

They usually load the channels into the system before they show up in the guide. We've found that we can view them a week before they become official, so next time there's a channel added that you just can't wait to see punch in the numbers close to the time it's supposed to go live. Hang around here long enough and we'll teach you all the tricks. Except the secret handshake







.


----------



## dotsdavid

What's going on in the panhandle. They aren't getting anything.


----------



## Nayan

I don't think we have anyone from the Panhandle to give us an idea of their notices.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary mentioned they were upgrading in The Panhandle last year.


Hopefully, those updates will happen soon as those customers really are left out. I do not even think they have NFL Network in HD.


Glad Indiana can get the channels by punching it in like us.


Speaking of needing people in areas, we have...........


Bakersfield: feb1003

Indiana: dotsdavid

Michigan: Yimitz


We need people in...........


Birmingham

Tampa Bay

The Panhandle


We can probably get someone from Tampa Bay but we need someone in Birmingham and then someone patient enough in The Panhandle (might have to do a few different sections).


It is great to be in a Bright House though with the best HD Lineup anywhere.


----------



## Nayan

We have Texas too (Kevin)! We could use a few more folks from other areas though, I agree.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I mean for Bright House.







Kevin always has us covered on the TWC notices though. I just wish I could pull Bright House's off the Sentinel.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23407974
> 
> 
> Sweet!! Now we just need all the Starz to go live and that's a big jump in the number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wonder if the Encore's will stay on the Movie Pass or will they be all incorporated into the Starz package? Either way I will get Starz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Encore is not moving from the Movie Pass instead they are moving MoviePlex to movie pass on TWC/Bright House systems that are carrying it on a basic tier. Also they are going to add RetroPlex and IndiePlex to the Movie Pass nationwide. Also Encore Espanol is in the cards and it will likely be added to the movie pass and possibly the spanish package as well.


----------



## Nayan

Ah okay. At least the Movie Pass folks will have a couple new channels to watch







.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23405430
> 
> 
> Recently we have been getting a lot of "This channel currently not available" messages for H2HD, MilitaryHD, and a few others. Would you guys say that is a problem with the box or does the issue originate somewhere else?
> 
> 
> Also, the box takes about 6 seconds from the time you select something on the guide until the channel changes. I am thinking I need a new box.



Same problem I've been having. Been trying to watch Velocity HD and it continually alternates between the "channel currently not abailable" message and pixelation/glitching. Reboots have no effect.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23409293
> 
> 
> Encore is not moving from the Movie Pass instead they are moving MoviePlex to movie pass on TWC/Bright House systems that are carrying it on a basic tier. Also they are going to add RetroPlex and IndiePlex to the Movie Pass nationwide. Also Encore Espanol is in the cards and it will likely be added to the movie pass and possibly the spanish package as well.



And once we formally get IndiePlex and RetroPlex added, the only HD channel Tampa Bay will have that we do not is Cinemax West HD. The Orlando and Tampa Bay lineups are getting more identical.


I'll be happy to re-add my Movie Pass when those additions with the HD Encores are added.


----------



## Nayan

Passenger send a PM to BHNtechXpert. He can help you with that







.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16440#post_23409514
> 
> 
> Same problem I've been having. Been trying to watch Velocity HD and it continually alternates between the "channel currently not abailable" message and pixelation/glitching. Reboots have no effect.



I'm having at tech come out to take a look. I think I have issues outside. The problem seems worse when the sun is hitting the side of the house with the cable equipment on it.


----------



## Nayan

Still no Starz yet, so I bet it'll be towards the end of the month when they get added.


I am gonna be MIA for a couple days, so be good while I'm gone







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


At the very least, I think it will be in the notice at the end of the month.


Have a nice vacation.


----------



## HDOrlando

While we anticipate even more HD throughout the rest of the year, we are going to lose one that not many of us subscribed too.


ESPN 3-D will be no more at year's end.

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/espn-shutting-down-3d-channel-years-end/143865 


Bright House had it on a $10 3-D Pak that never expanded beyond that channel.


To me, 3-D simply does not work for sports.


----------



## dotsdavid

MTV now has an iPad app where you can watch full episodes with your my serives account. Now we need to get access to the watch Disney channel app and watch Disney xd also watch Disney junior. We will most likely be getting access to the encore play app and the starz pay app soon.


----------



## Nayan

Wow, ESPN taking off a channel?? 3D didn't take off like everyone thought and while it works well for movies I guess not so much for sports. I'd love to see something in 3D but after a couple minutes I get a splitting headache so it's a no-go- for me.


I got home late last night from my mini-camping trip (which was awesome!) to a very pixelated and messed-up box, so off to the office I go this morning.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23420820
> 
> 
> While we anticipate even more HD throughout the rest of the year, we are going to lose one that not many of us subscribed too.
> 
> ESPN 3-D will be no more at year's end.
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/espn-shutting-down-3d-channel-years-end/143865
> 
> Bright House had it on a $10 3-D Pak that never expanded beyond that channel.
> 
> To me, 3-D simply does not work for sports.


ESPN-3D has been a pretty shallow offering throughout its existence. Their big programming splash was the past summer Olympics, but all the events shown in 3D were pre-recorded. I'm a fan of 3D, but not impressed with ESPN-3D.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23423049
> 
> 
> ESPN-3D has been a pretty shallow offering throughout its existence. Their big programming splash was the past summer Olympics, but all the events shown in 3D were pre-recorded. I'm a fan of 3D, but not impressed with ESPN-3D.



The Olympics were on a special events channel not ESPN3D as NBC Universal had a special 3D feed for the olympics. Here is what doomed ESPN3D no MLB Baseball games and no Monday Night Football in 3D!


----------



## kevin120

Some notice changes for TWC:


Starz/Encore are off month to month!


No mention adding the new channels yet.


TWC Texas seems to be fixing to expand the coverage of TWC Sports Channel HD outside of Dallas, Wichita Falls, Greenville, Austin, and Waco Texas to the rest of the systems statewide that have SDV










Also CCTV News looks like it will be grouped with the news channels area of the genre lineups in Texas instead of the International channel blocks.


We may see something on June 24th though as that is the date that TWC is supposed to move Movieplex to new tiers in the former insight area


----------



## Nayan

Oh sweet! So the Starz channels are getting closer to arriving maybe? That's good news







.


It doesn't surprise me about ESPN3D, especially since they really had no live programming. Now if they would have shown some Nascar races, or maybe tennis in 3D that would have been pretty cool for those who have it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone: Sports in 3-D was doomed from the start. Maybe it can come back in the future but it's not for me.


Kevin: That might also be around the date MoviePlex (Too bad I dumped Movie Pass or I could check) moves to Movie Pass for us.


We get our notice within the next two weeks. I'd love to knock the Starz/Encore/Plex out quickly so we can look ahead to the remaining smaller additions for the HD Lineup.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23426556
> 
> 
> The Olympics were on a special events channel not ESPN3D as NBC Universal had a special 3D feed for the olympics. Here is what doomed ESPN3D no MLB Baseball games and no Monday Night Football in 3D!


Ah yes...now I remember. Thanks for the correction - it was indeed NBC for the 3D Olympics.


----------



## Nayan

It seems Al Jazeera and TWC are talking, so there might be a possibility we could get it, which would make me very happy









http://www.deadline.com/2013/06/al-jazeera-america-pitches-cable-on-plan-to-become-a-voice-of-the-voiceless/


----------



## PeterLewis

@BHNTX


Will client stb (samsung 3272,3362) in whdvr setups ever get the ability to pause?


I had an experiance the other day,where my family members were recording other shows on both tuners on the main dvr (Only have one) and I was watching Monday Night Raw (Dont Judge..lol) on the client stb and I had an emergency and had to leave the house for 20 minutes and had no chance to pause.


The show is not on demand and no current showings listed for other times and the last 20-30 minutes is the best part...


I cant afford to get another dvr so my only hope is for BHN to push an update to allow client boxes to pause...But I know they probably won't as they want people to upgrade to dvr's.


I can only hope.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/ad/2296943 nothing new being added.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I think if they pick it up, they will also pick up TheBlaze to quell anger if they pick up Al-Jazeera and not Glenn Beck's channel. We shall see.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23429518
> 
> 
> Nayan: I think if they pick it up, they will also pick up TheBlaze to quell anger if they pick up Al-Jazeera and not Glenn Beck's channel. We shall see.



Probably







.


----------



## HDOrlando

After Starz/Encore gets added, that's likely to be among the HD talk around here. That along with Sundance HD, other digital basic channels going HD and stuff like Epix along with if AXS.TV/HDNet Movies will ever return to Bright House.


It's amazing how we have gone from big three's of


FS Florida, GSN, NFL Network


Lifetime HD, Tru TV HD, Weather Channel HD


Starz/Encore is in there somewhere and now the big 3 is some combination of the first line of this post.


----------



## Nayan

We have come a long way and have a lot to show for it







. I would like to have HDNet Movies back, as well as Epix, Sundance HD and the Africa Channel. And I'd love to see you finally get Chiller HD (if it's available).


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23430423
> 
> 
> We have come a long way and have a lot to show for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would like to have HDNet Movies back, as well as Epix, Sundance HD and the Africa Channel. And I'd love to see you finally get Chiller HD (if it's available).



+1 ... I agree, I use to really love HDnet Movies in its hey days..


I would like to see BHN finally add both Away and Home HD feeds for "ALL" (not some) games on MLB extra innings so I can drop MLBTV...


I just have to have my YES broadcasting of Yankee games.


----------



## kryptomaniac

Just got a new AVR, the Pioneer 1522-k from Costco. It works great with my Blu-ray player, but last night I tried hooking up my ancient BHN SA 8300HD to watch some of our recorded shows on our projector.


Well, I get video but no audio. Tried changing/verifying the audio was going thru HDMI, (audio was fine thru hdmi to our tiny LCD HD TV)


So now I'm thinking of getting a 2nd DVR for the projector. What are the current models the BHN supplies in Orlando/Kissimmee?


I have an external drive on my 8300HD, and lots of storage space. Would hate to go back to just the on-board storage of a couple dozen hours of HD.


Any insights are greatly appreciated.


Seth


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kryptomaniac*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23430638
> 
> 
> Just got a new AVR, the Pioneer 1522-k from Costco. It works great with my Blu-ray player, but last night I tried hooking up my ancient BHN SA 8300HD to watch some of our recorded shows on our projector.
> 
> Well, I get video but no audio. Tried changing/verifying the audio was going thru HDMI, (audio was fine thru hdmi to our tiny LCD HD TV)
> 
> So now I'm thinking of getting a 2nd DVR for the projector. What are the current models the BHN supplies in Orlando/Kissimmee?
> 
> I have an external drive on my 8300HD, and lots of storage space. Would hate to go back to just the on-board storage of a couple dozen hours of HD.
> 
> Any insights are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Seth


Does your projector accept audio from any other type of input, such as optical or analog RCA audio cables?


----------



## obie_fl

I usually don't bother with HDMI audio on the BHN DVRs and I've had most of them over the years. I just had too many issues and extra handshakes so I threw in the towel. I run a coax or TOSLINK to my processor to simplify things. Of course your processor/receiver needs to be able to select a different audio input from the video input, not sure if all can do that.


ETA: Just took a peek at the Pioneer 1522-k manual and it looks like it allows audio from coax while using HDMI video.


----------



## Maya68

Possible Scam Alert!


I received a call today from a blocked number. They claimed to be from Brighthouse Cable Company (or Corporation - I cant remember exactly but there was something odd about the name she gave). She asked if I wanted to upgrade from my 15 mbps plan. She said there were some people left on that plan that never upgraded when they changed their tiers. I told her I have a 30mbps plan then she told me that maybe I had a 40mbps plan at some point but my current plan was the 15mbps. Of course, I told her "No thanks" and she answered "OK, just give us a call".


Has anyone else gotten a call like this?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It would be great to have definite confirmation on Chiller HD. Nothing on the other stuff looks imminent.


Peter: That would be nice as well.


Maya: No but you should report this to Gary.


----------



## mgsports

They do sometimes YES Network on the national Feed of it.


----------



## Nayan

Happy Father's Day to all our AVS and BHN dads!!


----------



## kryptomaniac

Thanks, I tried it with the optical out which pairs on one of the HDMI ports.


One main need for using audio over HDMI, is the 1522-k can output HDMI to two zones. I'm looking for to use that to send the HDMI signal up to a different room with a small LCD tv. That way the Pioneer becomes a 8x2 switcher.


But if I can't get the audio to work..


So what boxes does BHN now use for HD DVR's?


Thanks,

Seth


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kryptomaniac*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23435212
> 
> 
> So what boxes does BHN now use for HD DVR's?


 http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/Converter-DVR-User-Manual-Guide-5962/


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23432951
> 
> 
> Nayan: It would be great to have definite confirmation on Chiller HD. Nothing on the other stuff looks imminent.
> 
> 
> Peter: That would be nice as well.
> 
> 
> Maya: No but you should report this to Gary.



The only real threat of anything going away is CBS pulling their stations by demanding more $$$$$ in 12 days!


I am thinking that TWC might add more HD channels in the midwest and Texas soon but they probably won't announce it until they are a few weeks out usually we don't get 30 day notices on channel adds only drops. I think we may see the Starz Channels added on 6/24/13 as that is supposedly when TWC will be moving MoviePlex to higher tiers on insight's former systems which could signal new channels


----------



## Nayan

Oh I hope so Kevin, I'm on Starz watch over here







. I hope they don't drop the CBS channels, that would suck







. When we lost our NBC affiliate people went nuts, even though they subbed it with one out-of-market so we wouldn't miss anything. It was funny though to wake up and turn on NBC and see temps from up north. At the time I was really wishing it was that cool outside!







.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23439485
> 
> http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/Converter-DVR-User-Manual-Guide-5962/



Just to avoid confusion, I thought it worth mentioning that that URL is location dependent.


If I pull that link up here in Michigan, I get a list of Motorola boxes (which is correct for us). Someone who sets their BHN location to Tampa, say, will see Cisco/SA/Samsung stuff instead.


----------



## VGPOP

I don't want to get to excited and perhaps this is a mistake. But I want someone to confirm this for me. The package that I own from BH does not include channels ENCORE, ENCORE WEST (MOVIE PASS PACKAGE). During storm yesterday, my cable and internet went out for all night. When BH was able to fix the signal this morning, these channels were available.


I wouldn't say they were available because of this. I rarely or never check these channels since I don't have it in my package.


Did these channels became part of a free preview? Or were they added with regular programming? if so, since when?


Or, BH made a mistake and sent me a signal to get those channels even though I'm not supposed to have them?


----------



## dotsdavid

It's most likely a mistake, because one time they gave me all the channels for three days after they replaced my DVR


----------



## kevin120

Some notices are out for the east coast systems










Looks like CCTV-9 is going to be a nationwide rollout on TWC in SDV areas! Areas that have the mandarin passport package are getting added to that as well as digital basic on July 23rd and the STAR India suite of Channels looks to be added nation wide where not covered in SDV areas today 6/19.


Starz/Encore are of the notices finally










Some Affiliate changes in the Rochester area 860MHz systems that have two Markets locals where the correct market CW Affiliate's HD channels is being put on certain system where there is an overlap in channels that are out of market that are on cable systems that are significantly viewed.


Nothing new to the M2M notices for up for contract. Look to see Disney popup in July or August as their contract expires and the end of August/early September.


Some QAM channels are being rearranged in North Carolina to make room for more DOCSIS downstream channels to make way for a 100/5 internet tier.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We should know if were getting our Starz/Encore/Plex HD by a week from tomorrow when Yimitz posts the Michigan notice.


It's exciting and am also hoping for Pivot. Once The Starz gets out of the way, smaller channels go to the top of the anticipation list.


----------



## Nayan

We've waited a long time for the rest of the Starz channels to be added so it is pretty exciting. Pivot looks like an interesting channel and would be a nice add for us. I keep looking and hoping to see a sign that Chiller will be in HD but nothing yet







.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23445219
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> We should know if were getting our Starz/Encore/Plex HD by a week from tomorrow when Yimitz posts the Michigan notice.
> 
> 
> It's exciting and am also hoping for Pivot. Once The Starz gets out of the way, smaller channels go to the top of the anticipation list.



I'm going to hold the Michigan notice hostage until we get the channels you guys got on the 10th. (Just kidding ... our channel adds won't happen until "on or after the 28th.")


----------



## Nayan

Gasp! Yimitz is gonna hold out on us!










We know better and I can't wait to see what your notice holds







. Hopefully some good news.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23442947
> 
> 
> It's most likely a mistake, because one time they gave me all the channels for three days after they replaced my DVR



Thanks for the info. I still have them.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23446159
> 
> 
> I'm going to hold the Michigan notice hostage until we get the channels you guys got on the 10th. (Just kidding ... our channel adds won't happen until "on or after the 28th.")



Yimitz,


That Sucks!


I wish they would give us the channels at the same time.


BTW: Weren't you able to punch in the numbers?


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23446992
> 
> 
> Yimitz,
> 
> 
> That Sucks!
> 
> 
> I wish they would give us the channels at the same time.
> 
> 
> BTW: Weren't you able to punch in the numbers?



Not sure what the delay is, we usually get our changes at the same time as you do.


Here's the link where I got the date from. You may have to change your location on the BHN site to Michigan for this to work properly:

http://brighthouse.com/michigan/familyprogramming 


Direct-selecting a channel just pops me to the nearest working channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz,


It happens. We have gotten updates later too at times.


When I switched my location to Michigan, I got the June 28 date. Hopefully, you will get them no later than that date.


But please, share that notice with us.


----------



## jesse1684

Starz play and encore play work for brighthouse


----------



## Nayan

What??







Oohh I need to order me some Starz I think.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23450576
> 
> 
> What??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oohh I need to order me some Starz I think.



Got Encore play now with Time Warner Cable







and it is will the legacy comcast tier we have here to boot as well


----------



## HDOrlando

May we see the other goodies in the notice next week and I think we will.


----------



## Nayan

I'm ordering tomorrow!


----------



## dotsdavid

Watch Espn is now on Apple TV. So I'm happy.


----------



## Passenger57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse1684*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23450167
> 
> 
> Starz play and encore play work for brighthouse



Disappointed with Starz Play so far. After having to log in three or four times, was finally able to start watching a movie. Had to stop and when I came back to watch again, told me I wasn't authorized for Starz Play.


----------



## Nayan

I don't think it's gone fully live yet. Probably sometime this week (or at least I'm hoping so).


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16470#post_23429290
> 
> 
> @BHNTX
> 
> 
> Will client stb (samsung 3272,3362) in whdvr setups ever get the ability to pause?
> 
> 
> I had an experiance the other day,where my family members were recording other shows on both tuners on the main dvr (Only have one) and I was watching Monday Night Raw (Dont Judge..lol) on the client stb and I had an emergency and had to leave the house for 20 minutes and had no chance to pause.
> 
> 
> The show is not on demand and no current showings listed for other times and the last 20-30 minutes is the best part...
> 
> 
> I cant afford to get another dvr so my only hope is for BHN to push an update to allow client boxes to pause...But I know they probably won't as they want people to upgrade to dvr's.
> 
> 
> I can only hope.



It should have paused. That feature does work.


----------



## PeterLewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23466186
> 
> 
> It should have paused. That feature does work.



I'm talking live tv pause on client stb...It does not work,only recorded shows do.


BTW..I'am Johnboy (Dogs name) over at dsl with the audible buzz sound issue with the samsung 3362 stb...


Any new info? Will there be a patch fix?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterLewis*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23466849
> 
> 
> I'm talking live tv pause on client stb...It does not work,only recorded shows do.
> 
> 
> BTW..I'am Johnboy (Dogs name) over at dsl with the audible buzz sound issue with the samsung 3362 stb...
> 
> 
> Any new info? Will there be a patch fix?



Sorry thought you were talking about streamed TV...the feature you want won't happen...there is no HD in those boxes.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today.


We will likely get it Friday although it could come Thursday.


Even if it does not come tomorrow, Yimitz will give us the jump with Michigan's notice.


Here's hoping The goodies from The Starz deal (Starz/Encore/Plex HD, On Demand goodies, etc.) are announced so that could be knocked off the list. That would be our last big hole pulled.


It's also possible Pivot TV SD/HD could be announced for Aug 1 and maybe even local stuff. Sundance HD, Chiller HD and anything else on the possibilities appears unlikely.


----------



## Nayan

I am thinking about getting the Movie Pass instead of Starz. Do you still have that HD? Is it a good value?


I'd love to have Sundance in HD but I think it'll be awhile before we get it. I'm looking forward to what Yimitz's notice says, provided he doesn't hold out on us







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I dropped Movie Pass for a bit.


I had it for FearNet and liked the Indy movies on Movie Pass OD (Nice Selection) but felt it was lacking something. The additions of The Encore goodies and the Plexes could be the kick it needed. I'd prefer they move FearNet to HD Pak as I like the channels on that package.


Yimitz will tell us despite their Hd delay, he's our buddy.


----------



## dsinger

Found a Comcast/Infinity ad hanging on my front door today. $49.99 for unto 50 mbps internet and basic cable plus free HD DVR for 6 months. I live in Minneola and haven't seen anyone laying cable. Does BHN suddenly have competition or did the person hanging these get lost???


----------



## HDOrlando

dsinger,


Comcast and Bright House compete in some areas.


Do not do it though. Bright House's HD lineup is so much better.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23469949
> 
> 
> dsinger,
> 
> 
> Comcast and Bright House compete in some areas.
> 
> 
> Do not do it though. Bright House's HD lineup is so much better.



BHN is the only cable provider for Minneola. Wasn't considering going to Comcast. Friends in Howie had Comcast. Cable competition for BHN might lower my bill though.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16500#post_23468118
> 
> 
> I am thinking about getting the Movie Pass instead of Starz. Do you still have that HD? Is it a good value?
> 
> 
> I'd love to have Sundance in HD but I think it'll be awhile before we get it. I'm looking forward to what Yimitz's notice says, provided he doesn't hold out on us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You guys will just have to wait and see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

dsinger, You should contact Gary.


Yimitz: Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please.


I'd put up a few hundred begging smiles if I could.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23470468
> 
> 
> You guys will just have to wait and see how I feel tomorrow.



Yimitz!! NOOOOO!!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23470524
> 
> 
> Yimitz!! NOOOOO!!



Will we find out if CBS and TWC have struck an deal? Talks have been quiet about the contract expireing nothing new locally has been said unless they wait until friday to say anything!


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice for us today so we will get ours tomorrow. My paper guy is coming around 2:30-3:30 Am so I'll have it posted early.


We could get a jump on our notice if Yimitz chooses to be kind today.


Please post that notice Yimitz!


----------



## HDOrlando

Just saw this when I hit 1393 as I miss FearNet at times.


Movie Pass has gone up from $8 to $9.


This could be a hint something is coming soon (Encore Action HD, Encore Drama HD, IndiePlex SD/HD, RetroPlex SD/HD and Encore On Demand SD/HD).


Yimitz can help end the suspense although Michigan already has Indie and Retro Plex so that would not be in their notice.


----------



## Nayan

I went ahead and got the Movie Pass. There were a couple movies my son wants to see so I said eh, why not







. When they add the other channels to it it's not such a bad deal for $9.


Okay Yimitz, how do I have to bribe you to post that notice?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23471522
> 
> 
> Just saw this when I hit 1393 as I miss FearNet at times.
> 
> 
> Movie Pass has gone up from $8 to $9.
> 
> 
> This could be a hint something is coming soon (Encore Action HD, Encore Drama HD, IndiePlex SD/HD, RetroPlex SD/HD and Encore On Demand SD/HD).
> 
> 
> Yimitz can help end the suspense although Michigan already has Indie and Retro Plex so that would not be in their notice.



what is this?


----------



## Nayan

He meant that he noticed the price change for the Movie Pass. It went from $8 to $9 a month, which isn't too bad. My son likes horror movies so I decided to spoil him and get it, plus with the channels they'll be adding to it I thought it was worth it.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23471647
> 
> 
> I went ahead and got the Movie Pass. There were a couple movies my son wants to see so I said eh, why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When they add the other channels to it it's not such a bad deal for $9.
> 
> 
> Okay Yimitz, how do I have to bribe you to post that notice?



Well, lucky for you guys my price is pretty reasonable.










As to when, it all depends on when the paper hits my porch. Lately, it's been coming in the late morning but every so often they fool me and it doesn't show until 3 or 4.


----------



## yimitz

Good news: Our paper came earlier than usual.


Bad news: Not much to write home about here. WWJ and WKBD are CBS O/O stations here in the Detroit area.

 


(click to see the full-size version)


----------



## Spiderman865

All this build up and...nothing.







Kind of how I feel with my Comcast notices every month.


----------



## Nayan

Oh man







. That is quite disappointing. Does not give hope for us and our notice tomorrow that HD will post. Thank you Yimitz, although now I kind of wish you did hold out on us LOL!


----------



## oriolesmagic

Another month of me having more Starz HD than you all!


(deviant laugh)


----------



## Nayan

Oh that's cold!!


----------



## HDOrlando

It's disappointing but at least something from the Starz/Encore deal is coming.


They already have IndiePlex and RetroPlex SD/HD so we might be getting that as they are getting MoviePlex which is not available in HD. They are also surprisingly getting an Espanol (Encore) channel.


On MTM's, we at least seem to have a drop dead date on CBS Sports Network for August 1 although an announcement on Pivot TV for August 1 would have been nicer to associate with that date.


Yimitz: Thanks for posting the notice.


Nayan: They will probably come this quarter.


Oriolesmagic:


----------



## Nayan

Does anyone actually watch CBS Sports Network? I never seem to find anything on there worth watching and it seems like they don't have much in the way of live sports. What's surprising is I thought they would announce the change from Speed to Fox Sports One, but I guess with all the hype most everyone probably knows by now. I guess we'll wait and see if there's any difference between what Yimitz posted and our notice tomorrow. Sadly I don't think there will be.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I hardly ever watch it myself. They need some contracts to be more relevant.


That is a little surprising about not announce the Fox Sports change,


I'm still betting our notice will have IndiePlex and RetroPlex SD/HD as BHN wants to get everyone aligned with the same things.


----------



## Nayan

You're probably right about the Indie/Retro so we have that to look forward to. Also maybe a note about the WBCC change to WEFS.


----------



## HDOrlando

And maybe some more local stuff.


If we get IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD, the Tampa and Orlando HD lineups get even closer together but we will have the advantage.


Tampa Bay: Cinemax West HD

Orlando: EWTN HD, Showtime 2 West HD, TMC Xtra HD, TMC West HD, TMC Xtra West HD


I'll probably have the notice posted between 2:45 AM-3:30 AM.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23473321
> 
> 
> And maybe some more local stuff.
> 
> 
> If we get IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD, the Tampa and Orlando HD lineups get even closer together but we will have the advantage.
> 
> 
> Tampa Bay: Cinemax West HD
> 
> Orlando: EWTN HD, Showtime 2 West HD, TMC Xtra HD, TMC West HD, TMC Xtra West HD
> 
> 
> I'll probably have the notice posted between 2:45 AM-3:30 AM.



just from looking the BHN Michigan lineup they don't have room for Encore Action HD and Encore Drama HD due to their numbering scheme! Their HD pass tier has channels that take up the numbers that these channels should go on. So all hope is not lost for those 2 channels










Oh TWC is in the process of adding Aspire to the lineup in my system







it is in the guide but video don't work yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Very True but I still suspect it will just be Indie and Retro Plex announced tomorrow.


It will be interesting if they ever get the HD version which might not even be available.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23472765
> 
> 
> It's disappointing but at least something from the Starz/Encore deal is coming.
> 
> 
> T... They will probably come this quarter.
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic:



Does this mean we are going to finally get Starz OD? I really like the movie line-up on Starz and we only get ONE freaking Starz HD channel. WTF?

Why can't they give us the HD version of OD since there is an SD version?


Anyone?


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U,


Soon. Maybe not in July or August but within the quarter. The MTM had held up all those goodies from Starz.


----------



## Nayan

We're supposed to be getting the whole complement of Starz and Encore so I would imagine we'd also get the OD in HD. At least I hope so







. Indieplex and Retroplex are both available in HD so when those are added our channel count goes up







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23473911
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Very True but I still suspect it will just be Indie and Retro Plex announced tomorrow.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting if they ever get the HD version which might not even be available.



the HD versions of Encore Action and Encore Drama channels are available for sure as other providers have them available I have seen them in the guide for other providers so yes they are in the cards


----------



## oriolesmagic

Little HardyNet in WV (telecom launching a FTTH system called OneNet) is launching Encore Action HD this month (That's a great lineup, 140 HD channels at launch), but not Encore Drama HD, like DirecTV did. Mediacom has both, as does Charter in North Texas (and I suspect soon for everyone else).


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I meant the HD version of Aspire.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23474209
> 
> 
> the HD versions of Encore Action and Encore Drama channels are available for sure as other providers have them available I have seen them in the guide for other providers so yes they are in the cards



Blue Ridge Communications also launched both when they did a large HD premium channel upgrade back this past October on most of their systems.

Weird thing is, they did NOT launch Indie OR Retroplex - in HD OR SD!

http://www.brctv.com/news/additionalhdpremiumchannels-05-oct-12


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23474403
> 
> 
> Little HardyNet in WV (telecom launching a FTTH system called OneNet) is launching Encore Action HD this month (That's a great lineup, 140 HD channels at launch), but not Encore Drama HD, like DirecTV did. Mediacom has both, as does Charter in North Texas (and I suspect soon for everyone else).



140 at launch? That's a pretty awesome start! I'm looking forward to the rest of the Encore channels, especially Action. They have some good stuff on there and I love action movies. Now if someone would make an old B-rate channel and fill it with cheesy sci-fi movies I'd be set







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23474403
> 
> 
> Little HardyNet in WV (telecom launching a FTTH system called OneNet) is launching Encore Action HD this month (That's a great lineup, 140 HD channels at launch), but not Encore Drama HD, like DirecTV did. Mediacom has both, as does Charter in North Texas (and I suspect soon for everyone else).



That is about how many HD channels we have in Dallas right now on TWC at 143 HD channels but 15 of those are OTA broadcast channels


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23474548
> 
> 
> 140 at launch? That's a pretty awesome start! I'm looking forward to the rest of the Encore channels, especially Action. They have some good stuff on there and I love action movies. Now if someone would make an old B-rate channel and fill it with cheesy sci-fi movies I'd be set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The crazy thing is it's being launched with a Rural Broadband Grant in a city of 2,500, a county of 15,000. This is very rural stuff. There's actually a lot of rare HD that they're getting at launch.


Here's the lineup. Oddly they're not bothering with Cinemax.

http://www.hardynet.net/onenet/onenet-channel-lineup/


----------



## HDOrlando

Pretty nice lineups.


Expecting IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD 1386 and 1387 when the notices comes in the next 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## jesse1684

The indy notice is in on indystar


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse1684*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23475080
> 
> 
> The indy notice is in on indystar



Encore Espanol, MoviePlex, IndiePlex, RetroPlex and Starz Comedy added in SD only 8/1.


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, G4, GolTV, IFC, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Style, WAPA America, WE and YouToo TV remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Also, our agreements with Flix, Showtime, Showtime Too, Showtime Showcase, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Family Zone, Showtime Next, Showtime Women, Smithsonian TMC, TMC Xtra, expire on July 24, 2013 and we may to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Bright House Networks may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network. On or after August 1, 2013, HSN will be available on Digital Channel 21 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On or after August 1, 2013 , the following channels will be added to the SDV system: Encore Espanol Channel 653 MovieplexChannel 613 RetroplexChannel 644 IndiplexChannel 645 Starz Comedy Channel 736 On or after August 1, 2013 , the following channels will move to the SDV system: BBC AmericaChannel 171 Cooking ChannelChannel 203 DIY NetworkChannel 204 SoapnetChannel 219 G4Channel 144 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call


----------



## jesse1684

And no HD that sucks


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,


I was just about to post it.


At least we get them in SD and finally get Starz Comedy.


Our notice should be on my driveway within the hour.


----------



## HDOrlando

Legal Notice For Orlando


Here we go

*Month To Month Agreement Changes*


MC (Music Choice) is no longer on the deals. It's something I missed on the Michigan and Indiana notices. I guess it opens the door for those 40 something MC HD channels.










On *July 31* the following agreements expire with the standard :We might have to cease carriage"


TV Colombia

Cine Mexicano

Latele Novela Network

*July 1*


WBCC Changes names to WEFS and it effects all of their channels.

*Aug 1*


BTN moves from 33 to 117

Shop NBC moves from 74 to 33

HSN will also be available on 74

Disney On Demand will no longer be available on 117 but still will be available on 90

*August 27*


Central Florida News 13 will be renamed News 13


*August 1*


New Channels


Encore Espanol Movie Pass channel 390

Movieplex Movie Pass Channel 391 (Officially moves to Movie Pass August 31)

Retroplex Movie Pass Channel 386

Indieplex Movie Pass Channel 387

Starz Comedy Channel 299



It sucks we did not get the HD versions of the above but that might happen with the next notice.


----------



## Nayan

Wow, no HD at all







. That really sucks.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23475351
> 
> 
> Wow, no HD at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That really sucks.



well probably covering SD bases first due to some systems not having the bandwidth for HD and I am guessing the HD will be added later on.


----------



## Nayan

That's probably true. I'm hoping by at least the end of the year we'll have them in HD.


What I would really like to have is this:

http://paidcontent.org/2013/06/28/time-warner-cable-to-launch-app-for-xbox-360/


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23474535
> 
> 
> Blue Ridge Communications also launched both when they did a large HD premium channel upgrade back this past October on most of their systems.
> 
> Weird thing is, they did NOT launch Indie OR Retroplex - in HD OR SD!
> 
> http://www.brctv.com/news/additionalhdpremiumchannels-05-oct-12


Alaska's only cable tv provider GCI also has Encore Action HD, Encore Drama HD, Movieplex SD AND BOTH Indieplex HD and Retroplex HD!


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16530#post_23474403
> 
> 
> Little HardyNet in WV (telecom launching a FTTH system called OneNet) is launching Encore Action HD this month (That's a great lineup, 140 HD channels at launch), but not Encore Drama HD, like DirecTV did. Mediacom has both, as does Charter in North Texas (and I suspect soon for everyone else).


Welcome to the tv providers world OneNet! You're off to a great start with already 140 HD channels! Hopefully you'll have the rest of the Encore premiums and your own TV Everywhere very soon.Then you would be a tv provider to die for!


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23475927
> 
> 
> well probably covering SD bases first due to some systems not having the bandwidth for HD and I am guessing the HD will be added later on.



Kevin: I agree. It will be nice when they add it so The Starz/Encore/Plex can be knocked off the list.


----------



## mgsports

On June 27 the Star posted a TWCKC Legal Notice but was the same one their posted early in the month.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forhire34cvdn*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23476902
> 
> 
> Alaska's only cable tv provider GCI also has Encore Action HD, Encore Drama HD, Movieplex SD AND BOTH Indieplex HD and Retroplex HD!



hmm but their systems are not up to par like the rest of the country! they are still running 625MHz and 450MHz systems that are all digital and pushing HD channels 4 to a QAM!


----------



## HDOrlando

Per Feb1003: The Bakersfield notice was the same as Michigan, Indiana and ours except that they are finally getting HSN SD/HD.


It will be a long month waiting for that next notice. I want to knock out that Starz/Encore/Plex Hd stuff badly so the focus can be on Sundance HD, Chiller HD, Pivot HD and other digital cable channels that will launch in HD.


----------



## Nayan

Me too HD. It's gonna be a long wait and I really hope we get some good news next month.


----------



## HDOrlando

The good news is we will get the word from Michigan three weeks from Thursday. Until then, we sadly have to wait. We are so spoiled.


----------



## Nayan

Yes, yes we are spoiled and I'll admit I love it







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

You guys don't get notices every 2 weeks like the Time Warner Cable areas?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Yes, we are. I feel like a snotty rich person who just wants more even though I've never been that.


Oriolesmagic: Only once a month but unlike TWC, BHN does not print them online, only in the newspaper.


----------



## dotsdavid

The Indy notice goes online at indystar.com in the press release section


----------



## Nayan

I feel that way too HD







.


Thanks for the heads-up on where to find the notice David! Does it show up at the end of every month or just when they add/move things?


----------



## dotsdavid

End of the month


----------



## HDOrlando

The Indy notice usually is up the morning we get our notice. It seems BHN puts out notices the same day for Orlando, Indiana and Bakersfield. Michigan is usually the laast Thursday of the month and we have no one for Tampa Bay, Birmingham or The Panhandle.


----------



## kevin120

I thought I would check TWC's good ol' digital adapters support page and found something interesting! They are again removing more analogs later this year in most of Texas!


Wichita Falls 7/30/13

El Paso 8/7/13

Beaumont (Golden Triangle) 10/1/13

Rio Grande Valley 10/8/13

Kerrville, Gonzales, Columbus 10/22/13


Hmm wonder what they are yanking. Probably to make room for more SDV/DOCSIS QAM channels looks like they did not get enough freed open the last time the removed some in Wichita Falls.


So now which channels are going digital only won't be found out until the changeover. I have a feeling that TWC is planning on major channel adds and they need more bandwidth than once thought. Could be they need more bandwidth for VOD as well.


----------



## dotsdavid

sprout hd would be nice to get for the kids


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23487759
> 
> 
> I thought I would check TWC's good ol' digital adapters support page and found something interesting! They are again removing more analogs later this year in most of Texas!
> 
> 
> Wichita Falls 7/30/13
> 
> El Paso 8/7/13
> 
> Beaumont (Golden Triangle) 10/1/13
> 
> Rio Grande Valley 10/8/13
> 
> Kerrville, Gonzales, Columbus 10/22/13
> 
> 
> Hmm wonder what they are yanking. Probably to make room for more SDV/DOCSIS QAM channels looks like they did not get enough freed open the last time the removed some in Wichita Falls.
> 
> 
> So now which channels are going digital only won't be found out until the changeover. I have a feeling that TWC is planning on major channel adds and they need more bandwidth than once thought. Could be they need more bandwidth for VOD as well.



Okay I got the list of channels going to digital only for Wichita Falls and El Paso Texas!:


Wichita Falls Texas 750MHz system:

K30DJ (Christian Family Network)

KSWO Telemundo

KSWO Live Well Network

CNBC

Weather Channel

Golf Channel


El Paso Texas 750MHz or 860MHz system:

only changes here are moving significantly viewed Mexican broadcast channels that are eligible for carriage on US Border town cable systems:

XEPM - Televisa (tu Canal)

XHJCI - Televisa (Canal de las Estrellas)


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23489495
> 
> 
> sprout hd would be nice to get for the kids



Definitely!


Once the MTM is done, everyone will probably the 24/7 Channel and the HD feed,


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23490919
> 
> 
> Definitely!
> 
> 
> Once the MTM is done, everyone will probably the 24/7 Channel and the HD feed,



The lastest I have found out is that it is looking like Encore On Demand and MoviePlex On Demand will launch July 22nd on Time Warner Cable in the Northeast which should go wide on all systems the same day










Rochester NY and Portland ME have announced July 22nd as the launch date of Encore On Demand and MoviePlex On Demand










So there is a chance the new HD channels are not too far behind


----------



## Nayan

So maybe we'll get them here on that date. That would be awesome







.


With the changes in TX I wonder if they have plans to move ours in the future. If they did move those channels to digital here people would really be screaming but if it means more HD channels then I am all for it. Not that I'm greedy or anything.


----------



## oriolesmagic

The only new HD channels in this bunch of TWC notices are ID HD and Destination America HD, which weren't carried in any form on the Albany, NY or Lincoln, NE systems. The New England and Syracuse systems that lack ID HD still lack them.


I would say it's still possible that on 8/1, some of the Starz HD turns up on TWC systems in 7/17 notices.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23491317
> 
> 
> So maybe we'll get them here on that date. That would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> With the changes in TX I wonder if they have plans to move ours in the future. If they did move those channels to digital here people would really be screaming but if it means more HD channels then I am all for it. Not that I'm greedy or anything.



well the changes in Texas are not all in one moves to digital they are moving channels to digital only when they see the need for more bandwidth dedicated to SDV, VOD, or DOCSIS Channels my area luckily was able to only to have to remove only 4 analogs to make room for 8 channel DOCSIS bonding. Oh and the FCC is allowing cable systems to move OTA channels to digital if they offer a digital device to the customers to continue to receive them e.g. digital adapter or HD box in some cases if the cable system doesn't have digital adapters.


I know that TWC San Antonio has these in digital format only!:

KCWX (My Network TV)

KVDA (Telemundo)

KPXL (Ion)


----------



## mgsports

Tuff TV and My family Net and so on local Channel will be added if aren't already. http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=station_search&callsign=55454#station 

http://www.tufftv.com/#!affiliates/c3dm Summit is the only one to have it in Orlando yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Sounds good on the OD.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forhire34cvdn*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16560#post_23476990
> 
> 
> Welcome to the tv providers world OneNet! You're off to a great start with already 140 HD channels! Hopefully you'll have the rest of the Encore premiums and your own TV Everywhere very soon.Then you would be a tv provider to die for!



Why no Cinemax I wonder?


Satch


----------



## kevin120

Okay I found something interesting! looks like TWC is going SDV in clarksburg WV which was a motorola system that got upgraded to 860MHz and had Cisco boxes added into the mix well now it seems that the motorola boxes have been removed and TWC is getting ready to add more channels!


August 15th:

beIN Sport HD (HD Tier) Weird placement? may be due to low demand in the area.

August 28th:

Universal Sports SD channel 273 and HD channel 660 sports tier.

July 1st:

Investigation Discovery HD 1163 may be a typo or could be new?


Channels LEGAL NOTICEPAPER –Clarksburg ExponentTelegram ANDTimes West VirginianSYSTEM: Clarksburg, WVPublication: 7/12/2013Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future.CBS Sports Network, E! Entertainment, Flix East, Flix West, G4, IFC, KDKA, KDKA HD, Lifetime,LMN, Music Choice,NHL Center Ice, NHL, NHL HD, Showtime East, Showtime HD, Showtime Beyond East, Showtime Extreme East, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime On Demand, Showtime Showcase East, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Too East, Showtime Too HD, Smithsonian HD, Style, TMC East, TMC HD, TMC Extra East, TMC On Demand, WE, WPSD, WPSD HD, You Too TV, Zap2It. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. *The following changes are planned: or after 7/1/13, Investigation Discovery might be repositioned to Expanded Basic. The channel will continue to be available in digital format only. Digital Cable ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product, will be required to view ID. ID will remain on channels 168 SD and HD ch 1168. On or after August 15, BeIn Sports HD will be added to HD Plus. On or after Aug 28, Universal Sports SD ch 273 HD ch 660 will be added in Sports Pack.The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Investigation Discovery on Ch.168, Universal Sports ch. 273 SD and 660 HD.* For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com . Times: July 12, 2013

http://www.wvlegals.com/ad_detail.php?id=78815


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Nice Find!


As you know, Universal Sports SD/HD was previously announced for Kansas City and Kentucky.


Hopefully, it comes to fruition and it probably will with The Winter Olympics approaching early next year.


----------



## Nayan

Oh wow I just went and checked out their site. I would love Universal Sports and you guys know how much I love sports. And they have Rugby!!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23507746
> 
> 
> Oh wow I just went and checked out their site. I would love Universal Sports and you guys know how much I love sports. And they have Rugby!!



Okay it is confirmed Universal Sports SD/HD launching late summer 2013 on a majority of TWC systems should be the same for bright house









http://www.menafn.com/fad806b8-5414-4c34-b509-fc03f02ab5f7/Universal-Sports-Network-Expands-Distribution-With-Time-Warner-CableDeal?src=main


----------



## Nayan

Oh sweet!! This makes me so happy I could kiss you! Thanks for posting it







.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23506971
> 
> 
> WPSD, WPSD HD



Kevin, did you notice this error in the notice; this is an NBC affiliate out of Paducah, KY, (I went to college in that area) & is obviously not even carried in this market.

Obviously someone (at TWC?) didn't proof their copying & pasting...


----------



## HDOrlando

Awesome Find Kevin!


We probably will get it this quarter and possibly announced in the next notice.


You have to wonder why it was in the Kansas City and Kentucky notices last year though. Probably they were in talks for it.


I wonder what will happen with those other 3 announced channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23511052
> 
> 
> Oh sweet!! This makes me so happy I could kiss you! Thanks for posting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



now the million dollar question will be will TWC add the channel to their Texas systems? Seems that we have gotten passed up on a lot of adds lately:


TV Land HD

MTV2 HD



can name others but for some reason the Dallas area does have these that are not available in the rest of the state on TWC:

Sportsman Channel HD

E! HD

Style HD

Bloomberg HD

Halogen HD

Fox Deportes HD


The last addition we got was finally getting Aspire TV which was added in the guide about 2 weeks ago and it finally started to tune on monday morning.


I have a feeling we may get Univsersal Sports HD though as we have some channels open in the 700-800 range for more adds










707 would be a good spot for Universal Sports HD until the can get us on the new lineup










we have these open in the 700-800s range:

707 Universal Sports HD soon?

836 future Starz HD channel would go here as they have Starz HD channels on 835, 839, and 840

837 future Starz HD channel would go here as they have Starz HD channels on 835, 839, and 840

838 future Starz HD channel would go here as they have Starz HD channels on 835, 839, and 840

841 would be a good fit for Encore Action or Encore Drama HD

842 would be a good fit for Encore Action or Encore Drama HD

843 could be used for premium HD or something else in HD same for 844-847

844

845

846

847


----------



## Nayan

I think they put our..ahem..adult HD fare in the 800's here. It looks like you have room for those Starz and Encore channels and I hope they arrive for all of us soon. I'm surprised you don't have MTV2 or TVLand in HD, maybe not enough room to carry them on the system?


----------



## Cpt_K

I wonder if Universal Sports will move to the spot on the dial where FOX Soccer is located with FOX Soccer's expected re-brand as FX2. It wouldn't make sense to keep FX2 located in the Sports Tier.


----------



## HDOrlando

CPT_K,


Fox Soccer will be moved somewhere.


Not sure where Universal Sports HD goes but it will be in the 1100's.


----------



## kevin120

Okay another notice with Universal Sports!


Brownsville Texas is getting it added to the sports pass!

Ch#/Channel/Tier

14 HSN to (limited basic digital channel)

1214 HSN to (limited basic digital channel)

842 pro sports on demand (digital cable channel)

329 beIN sport SD to (Digital Cable Channel)

1329 beIN sport HD to (Digital Cable Channel)

1329 beIN Sport HD to (HD pass)

332 Universal Sports Net SD (Sports Pass)

1332 Universal Sports Net HD (Sports Pass)


So it looks like Dallas will be getting Universal Sports SD/HD and Greenville Texas will be getting beIN Sport SD/HD finally.


----------



## Nayan

Oh that's awesome Kevin. Hopefully that means we'll be getting it here soon and my buddy in Greenville will be happy as he's a big soccer guy and has been wanting beIN for awhile.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23518837
> 
> 
> Oh that's awesome Kevin. Hopefully that means we'll be getting it here soon and my buddy in Greenville will be happy as he's a big soccer guy and has been wanting beIN for awhile.



Yeah I am betting the Greenville system is an example of why beIN is being added to the digital basic tier as they don't have a sports pass tier so they are stuck without the sports tier adds but maybe that will change with this notice







They could decide to add the sports pass in Greenville in this update.


I know that Greenville used to be a 750MHz cable system and now they are 860MHz as they have some legacy 450MHz Scientific Atlanta amp housings with upgraded guts and they have some 860MHz nodes in another city off that system in Greenville. The county that Greenville is in is really sparsely populated I think there are really only 3 major towns in it and two of them are served by TWC and the other doesn't have cable tv period.


Oh did you friend get one of the new DCX3510s or DCX3200M boxes with Navigator as TWC has Navigator deployed in Greenville on DCX-M series motorola boxes along with iGuide motorola boxes DCX non M series boxes and older?


Yeah Greenville is slowly getting new channels that Dallas has when contracts come up for renewal







Also they added a ton shopping channels to that system as well. ShopNBC was one of them


----------



## Nayan

He got the DCX3510 and he said both he and his wife love it. He's very happy he switched and that makes me happy as I don't have to hear him complain anymore







. I've been to Greenville a couple times and yeah, it's not really a hopping place lol







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23519147
> 
> 
> He got the DCX3510 and he said both he and his wife love it. He's very happy he switched and that makes me happy as I don't have to hear him complain anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been to Greenville a couple times and yeah, it's not really a hopping place lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



yeah that means he has navigator










I am still on iGuide as I have DCX3200, and DCX3400 boxes these are newest boxes TWC has that run iGuide.


----------



## kevin120

Everyone don't get your hopes up but TWC officially has AXS.TV and HDNET Movies but they are only available on the former Insight systems so that could be a sign that TWC will add them to all systems later on as they have yet to be dropped by TWC and it has been over a year since TWC took over for insight although they didn't rebrand to TWC until within the last two months.


----------



## kevin120

okay all of the notices coming out on Friday and Monday of next week no longer have:

WE

IFC


on month to month notices!


TIME WARNER CABLE (EXCLUDING FORMER ADELPHIA CUSTOMERS)

TIME WARNER CABLE (EXCLUDING FORMER ADELPHIA CUSTOMERS) JULY 12, 2013 Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future: CBS Sports Network, CBS Sports Network HD, E!, E! HD, G4, G4 HD, HRTV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Showtime, Showtime HD, Flix, Smithsonian HD, Style, Style HD, TMC, TMC HD, TVG, all Music Choice channels, DMX Music Channels, American Life/YouToo TV, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Sprout, WWHO and WWHO HD. Delaware customers only: WXCB. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network channel 322 and CBS Sports Network HD channel 1322. Athens, Bucyrus, Circleville, Columbus, Delaware, Galion, Kenton, Lancaster, Marysville, Mount Gilead, Mount Vernon, Pataskala, Thornville and Zanesville customers only: On or after August 14, CCTV News will be added to Digital Variety on channel 375. On or after August 15, BeIN Sports HD will be added to HD Plus on channel 1337. On or after August 21, Star India International Premium Package will be added: Star India on channel 864, Life OK to channel 865, Star India Gold to channel 866, Star India News to channel 867. On or after August 26, Health On Demand on channel 497 will change its name to Be Healthy On Demand. On or after August 28, Universal Sports channel 314 and Universal Sports HD, channel 1314 will be added to Sports Pass. Former Insight Full Digital Areas: On or after July 1, Investigation Discovery might be repositioned to Classic Simulcast tier. The channel will continue to be available in digital format only. Digital Cable ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product, will be required to view ID. ID will remain on channels 471 and 948 in HD. On or after July 29, we may reposition Movieplex on channel 645 to Digital Choice tier. Movieplex channel 47 will be removed. Former Insight Analog or Partial Digital Areas Only: On or after July 29, we may reposition Movieplex to a premium tier. On or after July 29, we may add Encore to a premium tier. The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: CCTV News, BeIN HD, Star India, Life OK, Star India Gold, Star India News, Universal Sports and Universal Sports HD. Finally, we are currently involved in discussions regarding the services and/or stations listed below. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach agreement with the relevant programmers and/or broadcasters, we are listing these services/stations here in the event that those discussions lead to the dropping or addition of the following services/stations: CBS Sports Network, CBS Sports Network HD, E!, E! HD, G4, G4 HD, HRTV, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Showtime, Showtime HD, Flix, Smithsonian HD, Style, Style HD, TMC, TMC HD, TVG, all Music Choice channels, DMX Music Channels, American Life/YouToo TV, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Sprout, WWHO, WWHO HD, CCTV News, Star India, Life OK, Star India Gold, and Star India News. Delaware customers only: WXCB. Time Warner Cable 1015 Olentangy River Rd. Columbus, OH 43212 7/12

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/Dispatch/PublicNotice.asp?Page=PublicNotice&AdId=3227817


----------



## oriolesmagic

That Rio Grande Valley lineup already has beIn Sport HD according to my database, but it's missing all the Viacom stuff with the exception of MTV HD and Palladia HD. It has the least amount of HD channels of any of the TX systems outside of Greenville.


Those TX lineups all on the same channel grid have some wild variances in the channels they carry. Basically, all the channels are in the system already somewhere, but not everywhere. I hope those people all get the things they're missing with the latest round of notices.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23519459
> 
> 
> That Rio Grande Valley lineup already has beIn Sport HD according to my database, but it's missing all the Viacom stuff with the exception of MTV HD and Palladia HD. It has the least amount of HD channels of any of the TX systems outside of Greenville.
> 
> 
> Those TX lineups all on the same channel grid have some wild variances in the channels they carry. Basically, all the channels are in the system already somewhere, but not everywhere. I hope those people all get the things they're missing with the latest round of notices.



Actually there are systems in Texas that have less HD than Greenville! They are near the Mexican border and don't have SDV/VOD yet. Oh and Dallas has the most HD in the state at 143 HD channels










Texas is still missing a lot though:

MTV2 HD

TV Land HD

Sundance HD

GSN HD

Disney Jr. HD

FXM HD

Fearnet HD

Playboy HD

Hustler HD

GAME3-9 HD

TEAM2-9 HD

TVGN HD


Well are you talking about the systems with the HD channels in the 1000s that mirror the 100-999 channel? I know those systems have a wide variation on what is carried like:


El Paso:

no LMN HD


Wichita Falls:

no Galavision HD


etc.


Dallas is a mess of a channel lineup due to the system being motorola and they went to a themed lineup before iGuide supported channels above 1000 and that is going to change soon with the new genre based lineup that makes the HD version the only version available if you have an HD box and the SD version will only be available on DTA's and SD boxes.


btw:

beIN is being duplicated on to those tiers to allow a wider options to get the channel







So now TWC can add it to systems that don't have a sports pass such as Greenville







that might be why beIN is being added this way because Greenville already has beIN Espanol SD/HD due to them having a spanish tier.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I could go through all the specifics. I have in my database Dallas, Greenville, Austin, Waco, San Antonio, Kerrville, Corpus Christi, Rio Grande Valley, Wichita Falls, Beaumont, Laredo and El Paso.


These are the numbers I have not including local stations or RSN's in-market. I know this sounds counterintuitive that I count TWC SportsNet and TWC Deportes HD, but not FSN Southwest HD.


I was talking about the ones with the channel mapping to HD in the 1000's that is used for all systems in the state outside of Dallas, Austin and San Antonio. San Antonio is pretty messy too with most HD channels in the 100's, a lot of HD premiums in the 300's with the SD premiums, some random channels in HD through the 200's, then some Spanish ones in the 700's.


I could send you that file if you want to take a look at it, Kevin. I'm 99.99999% sure it's accurate. I have a file on pretty much anything you'd want to see.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16590#post_23519591
> 
> 
> I could go through all the specifics. I have in my database Dallas, Greenville, Austin, Waco, San Antonio, Kerrville, Corpus Christi, Rio Grande Valley, Wichita Falls, Beaumont, Laredo and El Paso.
> 
> 
> These are the numbers I have not including local stations or RSN's in-market. I know this sounds counterintuitive that I count TWC SportsNet and TWC Deportes HD, but not FSN Southwest HD.
> 
> 
> I was talking about the ones with the channel mapping to HD in the 1000's that is used for all systems in the state outside of Dallas, Austin and San Antonio. San Antonio is pretty messy too with most HD channels in the 100's, a lot of HD premiums in the 300's with the SD premiums, some random channels in HD through the 200's, then some Spanish ones in the 700's.
> 
> 
> I could send you that file if you want to take a look at it, Kevin. I'm 99.99999% sure it's accurate. I have a file on pretty much anything you'd want to see.



yeah send it to me







I still count locals and RSNs because I go after total amount of HD channels not just national channels










I know that Austin/Waco are missing:

DIY HD

Cooking Channel HD


these systems you need to add to your list:

Eagle Pass

Gonzales

Columbus

Crystal City

Dilley

Uvalde

Del Rio


out of that list that you have not done counts for the only systems to have substantial HD are Gonzales and Columbus Texas both have SDV and got a ton of HD a while back both systems have 90+ HD channels. The rest don't have SDV and have way less than 30 HD channels.


----------



## Nayan

Yeah you are missing a few big ones! Hopefully once they implement the 1000's and rearrange the lineup it won't be such a nightmare







.


That's interesting about AXS and HDNet Movies. I won't hold my breath but I won't give up hope either.


Looking by the date it seems Universal Sports will be added at the end of August so that gives us a possible target date for it to be added here. No mention of adding any more Starz or Encore channels in HD though







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is interesting about AXS.TV/HDNet Movies.


Things could get interesting when that deal is up but we will see.


On MTM's, a new IFC/WE deal could help us get Sundance HD although I am not sure what was delaying that for us anyway.


Music Choice was off of our notices last month, we still do not have TVGN on our notices and HRTV could be delayed because of the MTM's. After all, it was announced for TWC Kansas City and Kentucky last year.


Pretty good news from the notice though especially it lands us Sundance HD.


I do expect Universal Sports HD in our next notice and hopefully we can knock out at least some of The Starz/Encore stuff.


----------



## Nayan

Getting Sundance HD would be a big one for us so hopefully by the end of the year we'll have it. The hardest part is waiting for our notice!


----------



## HDOrlando

It would be nice to knock Sundance HD off the list.


We see Michigan's notice in less than two weeks so the wait will not be as long.


I want HD goodies.


----------



## Nayan

At the risk of sounding like a spoiled brat, I want more HD goodies too







. I am so far from being spoiled anywhere else in life, but with our channel line-up I sure do feel like I am.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16620#post_23521003
> 
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a spoiled brat, I want more HD goodies too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am so far from being spoiled anywhere else in life, but with our channel line-up I sure do feel like I am.



Same here, I'd love to be rich but I have the best HD lineup in the country.


Why can't a notice just leak?


----------



## Nayan

Oh now a leaked notice would be nice! I doubt we could get that lucky though.


----------



## Nayan

Well HD, it appears that Chiller is not available in HD at all







. People on their Facebook page are asking for it though, so maybe someday. It sucks, as I am now hooked on it!


----------



## kevin120

Well guys how do you do that trick to get new channels that are not subscribed on the Cisco/Samsung boxes? I got a DCX3510M with navigator today after my box went kaput due to the led on the front going out partially. I like the new box but the guide is a little slower







I was able to get them to give me the newer box as they usually give non-whole house DVR customers the iGuide boxes.


The software the box is running:

ODN 6.0.0_19 with ODN 6.1.0_7 loaded but not installed


----------



## kevin120

Oh I found some more notices that have Hustler HD and Playboy HD announced on TWC. The former Insight areas are to get the channels along with some other areas in the midwest.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16620#post_23522921
> 
> 
> Well HD, it appears that Chiller is not available in HD at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . People on their Facebook page are asking for it though, so maybe someday. It sucks, as I am now hooked on it!



Where did you see official word that it is not available?


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16620#post_23522995
> 
> 
> Oh I found some more notices that have Hustler HD and Playboy HD announced on TWC. The former Insight areas are to get the channels along with some other areas in the midwest.



Good to know. When AXS.TV/HDNet Movies something could get going but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16620#post_23523688
> 
> 
> Where did you see official word that it is not available?



No official word, but judging by the folks who are asking them to launch the channel in HD pretty much sums it up.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Can you please link me or direct me to the areas?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16620#post_23523918
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Can you please link me or direct me to the areas?



Here's their official page: http://www.chillertv.com/ 


Here's their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/chillertv 


This one is for U-verse but a couple folks discuss about it not being in HD: http://forums.att.com/t5/Features-and-How-To/Why-no-Chiller-network-in-HD/td-p/3002761 


And one more: http://evilepisodes.com/2011/03/28/as-we-wait-for-chiller-tv-in-hd-they-lockdown-a-couple-of-originals-for-the-network/


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I've seen all of these.


However, there is no official word and we do have that circumstantial evidence.


I'd prefer Chiller just come out and say if it is or is not.


----------



## Nayan

I sent them an email ([email protected]) even though folks have said it either bounces or they never receive a reply, so we'll see what happens. Maybe we'll be lucky and get an official word, but I'm taking everything I've read as they don't offer an HD version.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I've tried that too and no reply.


Be great if we can get definite word though.


----------



## kevin120

Okay looks like HSN HD and Universal Sports HD is going wide in Texas on TWC










Killeen/Waco Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future. AYM Sports CBS Sports Network CBTV Michoacan Cine Mexicano E! Flix G4 G4 HD GolTV Latela Novela Lifetime Lifetime HD Lifetime Real Women LMN LMN HD Mexico 22 Music Choice Channels NHL Center Ice NHL Center Ice HD Once Mexico Smithsonian HD Showtime Showtime HD Showtime 2 Showtime 2 HD Showtime Showcase Showtime Showcase HD Showtime Extreme Showtime Beyond Showtime Women Showtime On Demand Style TBN Enlace The Movie Channel The Movie Channel HD The Movie Channel Xtra The Movie Channel Xtra HD The Movie Channel On Demand In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: ADD: KDYW to Basic Cable Channel TBA Pro Sports On Demand to Digital Cable On Demand Channel 1020 MOVE: Central Texas On Demand Programming on Channel 200 will move to YNN On Demand Channel 1408 DELETE: Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network CHANGE: G4 on Digital Cable Channel 162 and HD Channel 1692* will rebrand to Esquire Network. Health On Demand on Free On Demand Channel 1310 will rebrand to Be Healthy On Demand YNN On Demand on Free On Demand Channel 1408 will rebrand to Local On Demand The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment. HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD services. beIN Sport HD to HD Tier Channel 1595 * CCTV News to Digital Cable Channel 115 HSN HD to Standard Service HD Channel 1553 in Digital Format * Universal Sports to Sports Pass Channel 422 Universal Sports HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 1594 * Star India Plus to Premium Channel 855 Life OK to Premium Channel 856 Star India Gold to Premium Channel 857 Star India News to Premium Channel 858 * HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service All trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. ©2013 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license.

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/WacoTrib/PublicNotice.asp?Page=SearchResults 


Also Nayan your friend may need to have the HD tier to get beIN sports







I will let you know in the morning










Only 1 notice for Texas so far has beIN Sport being added digital basic.


----------



## kevin120

Ok got the TWC Dallas notice and it looks like Greenville may not be getting beIN sport HD unless TWC made a type on the notice







in Dallas 809 in beIN Sport HD and it is being duplicated on the HD tier but in Greenville HSN HD is on 809 I am betting beIN sport shows up in Greenville on 808 as they have that channel as an open channel










Here is the Universal Sports channel numbers for Dallas:

238 Universal Sports SD

239 Universal Sports HD


AMC SD is being added to channel 50 digital only (already on a channel in 200s) and being moved from digital basic to expanded basic on the Dallas system







I am assuming this will be added to the digital adapters as well.


Sundance is supposedly being added to channel 246 in Dallas in addition to channel 576 as well.


Pro sports on Demand is being added to channel 605


Health on Demand is being rebranded Be Healthy On Demand


North Texas On Demand is being Rebranded Local On Demand


----------



## Nayan

My friend already has the HD tier so he's set no matter what happens







. Thank you for posting all this Kevin!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: That Dallas notice shows there might be some AMC/Sundance positioning changes as part of the IFC/WE deal. I really feel this will land us Sundance HD.


Universal Sports HD does seem to be coming and we will see if we get more HD Starz/Encore/Plex.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16620#post_23529563
> 
> 
> Kevin: That Dallas notice shows there might be some AMC/Sundance positioning changes as part of the IFC/WE deal. I really feel this will land us Sundance HD.
> 
> 
> Universal Sports HD does seem to be coming and we will see if we get more HD Starz/Encore/Plex.



well AMC used to be on analog here until Comcast moved it to digital along with Hallmark to move G4 and Style to expanded basic analog and now all 4 of them are digital only


----------



## Nayan

I think AMC and Style are digital-only here, as well as Travel, Golf and a couple others. I only use my TV without a box to fall asleep with History and to Wake Up With Al







, so as long as they don't move those two I'll be a happy gal







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Remember that TWC areas get notices every 2 weeks, and their next ones would be due this Wednesday (7/17).


I think with these notices, we'll see the following in the Northeast and the Carolinas:


The first sign of Starz/Encore/MoviePlex HD adds. All these regions have Encore, Starz, Starz Edge, Starz Comedy and Starz Kids & Family already, so there will mainly only be 4 new HD channels for them (IndiePlex, RetroPlex, Starz Cinema, Starz in Black).

WE HD for Rochester. Yes, they're missing this for some inexplicable reason.

Universal Sports HD

ID HD for Central NY/New England (Albany will be getting it on this day, no sign of it for those areas. As for why they haven't had it, who knows?)


I don't know if we'll see any other surprises. Jewelry TV HD has shown up in the Carolinas, it may show up in the Northeast systems now. Since HSN HD seems to be appearing on systems missing it, it may finally show up in the Carolinas. They're still missing QVC HD too, but there's been no action on that front.


The Northeast/Carolinas ones are predictable. The Midwest, TX and CA divisions are not as much.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16620#post_23530032
> 
> 
> Remember that TWC areas get notices every 2 weeks, and their next ones would be due this Wednesday (7/17).
> 
> 
> I think with these notices, we'll see the following in the Northeast and the Carolinas:
> 
> 
> The first sign of Starz/Encore/MoviePlex HD adds. All these regions have Encore, Starz, Starz Edge, Starz Comedy and Starz Kids & Family already, so there will mainly only be 4 new HD channels for them (IndiePlex, RetroPlex, Starz Cinema, Starz in Black).
> 
> WE HD for Rochester. Yes, they're missing this for some inexplicable reason.
> 
> Universal Sports HD
> 
> ID HD for Central NY/New England (Albany will be getting it on this day, no sign of it for those areas. As for why they haven't had it, who knows?)
> 
> 
> I don't know if we'll see any other surprises. Jewelry TV HD has shown up in the Carolinas, it may show up in the Northeast systems now. Since HSN HD seems to be appearing on systems missing it, it may finally show up in the Carolinas. They're still missing QVC HD too, but there's been no action on that front.
> 
> 
> The Northeast/Carolinas ones are predictable. The Midwest, TX and CA divisions are not as much.



Well I assume that anyone missing IFC HD or WE HD will get it soon now that TWC has reupped with them







I am betting the move of AMC to digital expanded basic in Dallas was a part of the agreement.


----------



## Nayan

I bet it was too Kevin







. It'll be nice for those folks missing those channels to have them though.


I hope we get word on the Starz/Encore channels soon. It would be nice to have them in HD. SD hurts this old broads eyes


----------



## HDOrlando

I just want to knock those Starz/Encore/Plex Channels off the list and follow with Sundance HD with of course Universal Sports HD being added.


If those get done, your mostly just waiting on digital cable channels to go HD or some new channels to be added. At least when Starz gets done, that's a big roadblock out of the way.


BTW: Were supposed to get those OD duplicates in the HD section tomorrow with HD Showcase going away. We shall see if it is done on time.


----------



## Nayan

Starz, Sundance...we've got a couple big ones to get yet. But you're right, once those are on the system we'll be wanting and waiting for more







.


rr.com has been updated btw and it looks nice







.

except they took away the music choice radio! Grrr...


----------



## mbclev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16620#post_23535000
> 
> except they took away the music choice radio! Grrr...



You can go to http://www.musicchoice.com and continue to enjoy it on line.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbclev*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23535285
> 
> 
> You can go to http://www.musicchoice.com and continue to enjoy it on line.



This is what I get when I go there:


To receive the live stream for SWRV*, thousands of music videos, and all our music channels, you must have a high-speed internet connection from a Music Choice affiliated internet service provider. Your current computer network falls outside of this category.

*Your cable provider must carry SWRV as a part of your cable TV service in order to receive the live stream.


It doesn't work for me. I liked having the option of listening to MC with the player while I killed things and it sucks. I'll have to find a good classical station elsewhere I guess.


----------



## kevin120

bad news! Fox is getting greedy! No Fox Sports 1 yet!

http://www.awfulannouncing.com/2013/july/fox-sports-1-having-trouble-with-cable-and-satellite-companies.html 


Looks like Fox is screwing up big time! They are trying to get new deals for the channels off the bat so no:

FXX

FS1

FS2


if TWC gets their way if Fox doesn't agree to their price.


----------



## Nayan

I figured something like that would happen. I love sports and that's really the only reason I keep cable but I have to agree that the prices for some of the channels (and therefore my bill) is extremely high. I would like FS1 but if it get's dropped here I understand and I hope they stand their ground and say they won't pay what Fox wants.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23536122
> 
> 
> I figured something like that would happen. I love sports and that's really the only reason I keep cable but I have to agree that the prices for some of the channels (and therefore my bill) is extremely high. I would like FS1 but if it get's dropped here I understand and I hope they stand their ground and say they won't pay what Fox wants.



I honestly think the channels will be available and maybe the "so called" experts are wrong as TWC put in their legal notice that Fox Soccer is changing to FXX today for NYC so I am betting that nothing is going to happen with channels yanked it could have been a media misunderstanding or TWC could have misunderstood the deal changes? I don't think TWC would be adding Fox Deportes HD to more markets if some sort of deal isn't being worked out for the new channels to be available on Launch Date! Today is the big day for the Carolina's!:


They are getting:

Fox Deportes HD

Reelz Channel HD

TVGN HD

UP HD

EWTN HD

Galavision HD

Univision HD (where not carried via local affiliate)


today likely as the notices say on or about 7/17!


Oh and the Carolina's are getting HSN HD and Universal Sports HD next month










I will have 145 HD channels on my system next month when Universal Sports HD launches










Oh and Pro Sports On Demand will have NFL Network On Demand







it looks like TWC overlooked a lot of areas with NFL Network On Demand and this year they are adding it under a new channel called Pro Sports On Demand. The NYC Notice has mention of NFL Network On Demand moving to Pro Sports On Demand







I was wanting NFL Network On Demand last year but it never got added bummer!


----------



## Nayan

You're catching up to us in the channel count, slowly but surely







. It is a big day for the Carolina's and I'm glad they are finally getting some of these channels!


I guess we'll have to wait and see about FS1. I'm sure as the date gets closer we'll know for sure if it'll be added or if they're having a love spat over it







.


NFL On Demand would be nice. I know my son would like to have that so maybe it'll be added here







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Universal Sports might be the first time in a very long time that Time Warner Cable is getting something before BrightHouse Networks.


I don't think there's any question what's coming for you guys though.


----------



## HDOrlando

OriolesMagic: Probably. We have been ahead of them most of the time.


My feeling is Universal Sports, More HD Starz/Encore/Plex and Sundance HD with the IFC/WE deal are on the way for us.


Kevin and Nayan: I had a feeling there would be a problem with Fox. They want a spin off of FX and two re-branded Fox Sports Channels that will drive up the bills. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Nayan

I just wonder what exactly will go on FS1. I know probably some of the Nascar races like the trucks, possibly Soccer and college sports but I wonder if their plan is to move some of the big stuff like MLB and NFL to it in the future. Although if they did that I can imagine how many folks would be screaming if they couldn't get their football fix on Sunday or Saturday night MLB. It'll be interesting for sure







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23536648
> 
> 
> I just wonder what exactly will go on FS1. I know probably some of the Nascar races like the trucks, possibly Soccer and college sports but I wonder if their plan is to move some of the big stuff like MLB and NFL to it in the future. Although if they did that I can imagine how many folks would be screaming if they couldn't get their football fix on Sunday or Saturday night MLB. It'll be interesting for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Some of the MLB Games are moving to FS1 starting in 2014 and supposed Fox will air significantly fewer MLB games starting next year!


----------



## Nayan

Maybe it's a good thing I have the MLB package then! I root local and can watch the Rays but my son is a Yankees fan so 'he needs it' (his words)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23537075
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a good thing I have the MLB package then! I root local and can watch the Rays but my son is a Yankees fan so 'he needs it' (his words)


well there will be less games on extra innings next years as the games will have national coverage I am betting that the local RSN's will still carry them in market though


----------



## HDOrlando

They might mean The ones on Fox.


It's possible they will simulcast some MLB games with the FS1 game blacked out in the home markets.


On another note, HD Showcase is still here and we did not get our OD duplicates today as scheduled in the HD section.


Some good news............... We are about one week away before Yimitz posts the Michigan notice.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23538246
> 
> 
> They might mean The ones on Fox.
> 
> 
> It's possible they will simulcast some MLB games with the FS1 game blacked out in the home markets.
> 
> 
> On another note, HD Showcase is still here and we did not get our OD duplicates today as scheduled in the HD section.
> 
> 
> Some good news............... We are about one week away before Yimitz posts the Michigan notice.



I am expecting:


Universal Sports SD/HD

HSN HD


to be announced for systems out west IE: Couer D' Alene ID, Moscow ID, and Yuma AZ










Also expect the california systems to announce Universal sports SD/HD


I am really surprised that TWC is not moving HSN to limited basic tier in areas where it is already carried as it is being added to limited basic in texas on a few systems in digital only where not carried already and they are also getting the HD version too!


I know that Laredo/Zapata Texas area having HSN SD being added to channel 5 digital only

Rio Grande Valley is having HSN SD added to channel 14 digital only


I am very surprised that AMC worked out a deal with TWC and I am betting it is something like this TWC agreed to move AMC and Sundance to lower channel numbers in areas where the channels are not as watched in exchange for lower retrans costs for IFC and WE







I am betting that Dallas has AMC added to the digital adapters and all it is going to take is a flip of a switch as AMC SD is not SDV already







along with WE.


Oh Hawaii announced Universal Sports SD/HD too so this add is going to be very wide for TWC!


----------



## diesel32

Not HD, but CCTV America and a couple of Asian music channels are available on ch. 474 - 476


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Agreed on the AMC thing. I'm hoping we get Sundance Hd out of the deal.


diesel32: Those launched on time but not the OD duplicates in the HD section.


Were now just a tad over a week before Yimitz gets the Michigan notice.


----------



## Nayan

Sundance would be one of the big ones we could knock off the list if we get it and I really hope we do.


Less MLB games?!? We'll have to wait and see on that one but if it pans out to be true them maybe the MLB package won't be such a good deal next year.


I hope Yimitz has some good news for us when he get's his notice. I promise to be extra nice so he won't threaten to hold out on us







.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23539372
> 
> 
> Sundance would be one of the big ones we could knock off the list if we get it and I really hope we do.
> 
> 
> Less MLB games?!? We'll have to wait and see on that one but if it pans out to be true them maybe the MLB package won't be such a good deal next year.
> 
> 
> I hope Yimitz has some good news for us when he get's his notice. I promise to be extra nice so he won't threaten to hold out on us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Not to worry. A couple of days ago, we finally got the channel adds you guys got last month. So we are (at least for the moment) happy campers up here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: There will always be a ton of MLB games. I do not think the EI package will pretty much have the same amount of games.


With the IFC/WE deal, I'm predicting Sundance HD by year's end.


Yimiz: Have you guys gotten the OF duplicates in your HD section yet?


----------



## oriolesmagic

Actually, Extra Innings will have MORE games next year. The games moving to Fox Sports 1 are games that would have previously aired on FOX. There will be less windows on the major network but more on the sports network. There will also be nightly games that are coexists from the various FOX-owned regional sports networks. So, for example, the Marlins and Rays could have a game featured nationally, but still air locally on FSN Florida or SUN Sports.


Also, FOX will no longer have exclusivity for their "Game of the Week" window. Before, those games would not be on Extra Innings, and now they will be. They'll also be on MLB.tv.


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice! Thank you oriole for the explanation







.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23540530
> 
> 
> Nayan: There will always be a ton of MLB games. I do not think the EI package will pretty much have the same amount of games.
> 
> 
> With the IFC/WE deal, I'm predicting Sundance HD by year's end.
> 
> 
> Yimiz: Have you guys gotten the OF duplicates in your HD section yet?



Not sure what you mean by "OF duplicates."


----------



## Nayan

I think he meant On Demand.


----------



## kevin120

Look at this sleasy ad!

http://www.keepcbs.com/ 


I am I the only one thinking it is time for Broadcast channels to no longer get paid for their shows?


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23541625
> 
> 
> I think he meant On Demand.



They moved our premium movie channel ODs to a common menu, but they did that a few weeks ago. There's no duplication of anything that I can see. But our STBs and program guide are different from yours (we are a Motorola system here) so we are likely comparing apples and oranges I suppose.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23541756
> 
> 
> They moved our premium movie channel ODs to a common menu, but they did that a few weeks ago. There's no duplication of anything that I can see. But our STBs and program guide are different from yours (we are a Motorola system here) so we are likely comparing apples and oranges I suppose.



well yimitz TWC and Bright House have DCX3400M, DCX3510M, DCX3200Mp1 and DCX3200Mp2 boxes running navigator in areas that have Motorola boxes and digital simulcast. I have two DCX boxes running iGuide and 1 running Navigator I am in the Dallas Texas market.


----------



## Nayan

No, no you're not







.


I really hate disputes because all it does is hurt the consumer. Either they lose the station or get a rate increase eventually to cover it. It's especially tough if it's a local one but I have to stand by TWC and hope they don't give in. When we had the dispute with WESH awhile back I missed it (and it's one of the ones I can't pick up OTA) but I was glad they didn't give in so easily. I agree though, Broadcast shouldn't get paid the big bucks like they do now and this is a big reason why.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23541787
> 
> 
> No, no you're not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I really hate disputes because all it does is hurt the consumer. Either they lose the station or get a rate increase eventually to cover it. It's especially tough if it's a local one but I have to stand by TWC and hope they don't give in. When we had the dispute with WESH awhile back I missed it (and it's one of the ones I can't pick up OTA) but I was glad they didn't give in so easily. I agree though, Broadcast shouldn't get paid the big bucks like they do now and this is a big reason why.



Well I would lose some Texas Rangers games if they don't come to a deal!


I have 2 channels in the fight KTVT and KTXA and KTXA carries Texas Rangers games on friday nights!


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: Thanks for the info.


Kevin and Nayan: I hate these re-trans disputes. They are a pain in the butt and everyone knows they get settled within a few days or weeks if something gets pulled. At least network tv is trying to step up their game based on these limited series and some summer stuff like Under the Dome.


In the end, cable is where it is at today.


----------



## Nayan

Oh that sucks Kevin







. I hope for your sake they come to a deal quickly as missing games would really tick me off if I were in that situation.


----------



## HDOrlando

The good news is like Kevin says, this CBS Dispute could at least get Showtime/TMC off MTM's and lead to Showtime Anytime being added.

http://www.syracuse.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2013/07/time_warner_cbs_dispute_could.html 


I'd love to see that notice shortened.


----------



## HDOrlando

To add to my above post, Smithsonian Channel could also be affected.


Given how this CBS thing will not last long if something happens, it's possible we could have Showtime/The Movie Channel, CBS Sports Network and Smithsonian Channel all come off of our MTM deals. We would have our shortest list in years.


I'm sure Kevin will be keeping us updated Wednesday night.


And then the next day Yimitz might have some good HD news for us.


----------



## Nayan

Having a shortened list would be a wonderful thing. I am hoping it all get's worked out so Kevin won't miss any games!


----------



## HDOrlando





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16680#post_23552642
> 
> 
> Having a shortened list would be a wonderful thing. I am hoping it all get's worked out so Kevin won't miss any games!



Definitely and for us so people with Showtime do not miss any episodes of Dexter.


I am not getting Showtime again until Homeland premiers.


----------



## Nayan

I've been playing catch up and just started on season two (yeah I know I'm late to the show)







. Working late/weird hours kills my TV time (and sadly, my love life :/ )


----------



## HDOrlando

Hours can be rough.


I watched the whole first season in 2-2 1/2 days as it was addicting.


Season 2 is good and the show is so good I'll put down the extra money three months a year to watch it.


Hope BHN doesn't lose Showtime for a few days or weeks.


----------



## Nayan

Oh man that would suck if we did lose it.


I am loving the show and trying not to binge







.


----------



## kevin120

Hmm if this contract thing with CBS gets nasty we may see CBS losing rights to MLB games if it is true that they are trying to rip off customers. I could see the Texas Rangers shifting their games back to KDFI after their contract with KTXA ends







I have no idea who's stupid idea it was to yank Texas Rangers games and Dallas Stars games off of KDFI as they had just upgraded their network gear to handle the sports games in HD and then bam CBS yanks the games. I hope the Stars and Rangers take a hard look at deciding their next contract if this does get really ugly. Fox produces the games so could Fox yank them from CBS or could they provide them to TWC until the contract is settled hmm?


Oh and Nayan I am thinking that your friend in Greenville TX will be getting beIN sport HD







I going by the fact that there are areas in the Midwest-national cluster that don't have it and are getting it







the Dallas TWC notice last week was messed up I am going to assume that they might have been missing some channel info as I would assume that Sundance channel would launch in Greenville as they don't have it now also the notice was plagued with errors. Such as having beIN sport HD to be added to the HD tier on channel 809 for both Dallas and Greenville when Greenville has a channel on 809 HSN HD.


I having to wonder if TWC is waiting on the dust to settle for some of the contracts to add more channels to Greenville? I believe they just feed up more SDV bandwidth possibly about 2 months ago if they don't already have 24 SDV QAMs like the Dallas system.


These channels TWC could add in Greenville:

Hub HD

IFC HD

E! HD (month to month hold up)

Style HD (month to month hold up)

Bloomberg HD

Halogen HD

Fox Deportes HD

CMT HD (did the streaming issue between Viacom and TWC have something to do with this not being added as it was supposed to go onto channel 808 in Greenville but never did? I don't see it being added until CBS makes up with TWC as the owner of CBS controls viacom)

OWN HD

ActionMAX HD

ThrillerMAX HD

Showtime Beyond HD (could happen after the CBS spat is settled)

Showtime Next HD (could happen after the CBS spat is settled)

beIN Sport HD

TMC Xtra HD (could happen after the CBS spat is settled)


My real Question is what is TWC going to add in place of CBS/Showtime? there is going to be over 10 channels taken off so will TWC decide to just add 10 channels in their place and then move them after the fight is over?


CBS SD/HD (select Markets)

Independent station SD/HD (select Markets)

Showtime SD/HD

Showtime 2 SD/HD

Showtime Showcase SD/HD

Showtime Beyond SD/HD

Showtime Extreme SD/HD

Showtime Next SD/HD

Showtime Women SD/HD

TMC SD/HD

TMC Xtra SD/HD

Flix SD

Smithsonian SD/HD

CBS Sports Channel SD/HD


hmm what will replace them if they go dark more Starz/Encore SD/HD?


Oh and here is what the Dallas system has that Greenville doesn't HD wise:

BeIN Sport HD

Bloomberg HD

BTN HD

CBS Sportsnet HD

CMT HD

Cooking Channel HD

DIY HD

E! HD

ESPN Deportes HD

ESPN Goal line/Buzzer Beater HD

ESPNU HD

Fox Deportes HD

Fox Soccer Plus HD

GAME2 HD

GolTV HD

Halogen HD

Hub HD

IFC HD

MLB Network HD

MLB Strike Zone HD

MoreMAX HD

Nat Geo Wild HD

NBA TV HD

NFL Redzone HD

OWN HD

Oxygen HD

PAC 12 National HD

Reelz Channel HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Women HD

Sportsman Channel HD

Style HD

Tennis Channel HD

ThrillerMAX HD

TMC Xtra HD

TV One HD

TWC Deportes HD

TWC Sportsnet HD

Universal Sports HD (Soon! August 28th? likely







)


The Wichita Falls TX system is losing 5 analogs come July 30th so it will be interesting to see if the North Texas cluster starts to add more HD shortly after







I don't know why they are yanking 5 analogs unless they need more DOCSIS/SDV bandwidth







Greenville had 4 analogs removed as did Dallas back in March so we are set for now







I know Wichita Falls is at least 750MHz as they have what looks to be like 750MHz CCOR cable amps on the lines along with 1GHz Aurora nodes which is what TWC Dallas, Greenville, and Wichita Falls all seem to install I am betting they have the same tech head person that made that decision to go with that brand in all of these areas







. Wichita Falls lost like about 8 analogs earlier this year so year so yeah they are removing them there because they are likely 750MHz and need more bandwidth.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Nice catch on Flix also being affected and Halogen HD becomes Pivot HD August 1. I really wish I had that channel.


----------



## Nayan

There's a few channels that they don't have and miss, but he said service-wise it's worth it. He's hoping for Universal Sports







.


That's a very good question as far as what will replace Showtime if it goes dark. Maybe Starz? Or maybe they won't replace them at all, in which case that would really suck as the premiums are pretty good money-makers. If that were to happen I would hope it wouldn't last long because that's quite a number of channels to go dark! It'll be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## yimitz

For those following the CBS-TWC stare-down, the deadline has been extended one day, to 9:00am July 25th, in order to cover the end of the sweeps period, per this Bloomberg article.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-23/time-warner-cable-cbs-extend-deadline-to-july-25-for-new-deal.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Good find Yimitz!


The fact they even extended it a few hours for sweeps is a good sign. After all, we lost our NBC Affiliate during sweeps last year.


I do think a deal will get done or they will keep doing couple of hour extensions like TWC and Fox did a few years ago.


For us, the following are all at stake at least for a few days.


CBS Sports Network

Flix East and West (Movie Pass)

Showtime

Smithsonian Channel (HD Pak)

The Movie Channel


As always, I'd love to knock these off the MTM list.


----------



## Nayan

Maybe just wishful thinking but when they reach a deal do you think they will finally add Showtime Anytime? Having access to that would be a huge plus.


----------



## Nayan

Just got this on my Twitter feed:

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/7/prweb10948005.htm


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Showtime Anytime will most likely be part of the deal. All those goodies come into play with a new deal.


That channel was added last week as scheduled although we have not gotten the OD duplicates in the HD section yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

The OD duplicates are up in the HD section one week late.


HD Showcase still remains.


One thing they forgot is an OD duplicate of Free Movies On Demand as that is where Sundance HD content is housed.


Kind of funny that they are the only HD OD Content with duplicate in the OD section and are the only 24/7 channel available in HD that BHN has in SD but not HD.


Anyway, one more day before the Michigan notice.


----------



## Nayan

I am hoping the Michigan notice has some good news for us and I'm also hoping the love spat between CBS/TWC ends quickly. I hate having channels go dark.


I forgot about those channels being added down in the SD area (geez that makes me sound like a snob!). I did add them to my faves though







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16680#post_23558945
> 
> 
> I am hoping the Michigan notice has some good news for us and I'm also hoping the love spat between CBS/TWC ends quickly. I hate having channels go dark.
> 
> 
> I forgot about those channels being added down in the SD area (geez that makes me sound like a snob!). I did add them to my faves though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hey your friend in Greenville Texas is not likely to get Universal Sports Net SD/HD this time around as it is going on the sports tier and they don't have it in Greenville along with a ton of channels that most systems do sorry










That reason is why no:

NFL Redzone HD

MLB Strikezone HD

ESPN Goaline/Buzzerbeater HD

CBS Sportsnet HD

Tennis Channel HD

Fox Soccer Plus HD

Big Ten HD

PAC12 National HD

Sportsman Channel HD


in Greenville










They are missing a lot though even in SD







:

Sundance Channel

Boomerang

Sprout

Nat Geo Wild

ESPNU

and many more.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16680#post_23560019
> 
> 
> Hey your friend in Greenville Texas is not likely to get Universal Sports Net SD/HD this time around as it is going on the sports tier and they don't have it in Greenville along with a ton of channels that most systems do sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reason is why no:
> 
> NFL Redzone HD
> 
> MLB Strikezone HD
> 
> ESPN Goaline/Buzzerbeater HD
> 
> CBS Sportsnet HD
> 
> Tennis Channel HD
> 
> Fox Soccer Plus HD
> 
> Big Ten HD
> 
> PAC12 National HD
> 
> Sportsman Channel HD
> 
> 
> in Greenville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are missing a lot though even in SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Sundance Channel
> 
> Boomerang
> 
> Sprout
> 
> Nat Geo Wild
> 
> ESPNU
> 
> and many more.



Kevin,


What would you say are the main SD channels that Bright House Orlando is missing? I'm just curious.


----------



## Nayan

Oh man that sucks







. That's one he really wanted too.


----------



## HDOrlando

CBS and Time Warner Cable have agreed to an extension until Monday.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57595415-93/cbs-time-warner-cable-agree-to-brief-contract-extension/ 


This is a good sign and I bet a deal gets done. The best news is for BHN Orlando Customers with Showtime/TMC who could have missed "Dexter" this weekend.


So, no showdown today but hoping for some good news from Yimitz. I'll be stunned if we do not get HD announced.


----------



## Nayan

I am hoping for some good news too.


It's very encouraging to see them extend the contract a few days (and awesome news for Dexter fans!). Hopefully sometime between today and Monday they'll reach a deal.


----------



## Nayan

Another dispute has caused some TWC folks to lose NBC in some markets:

http://www.deadline.com/2013/07/journal-communications-stations-go-dark-on-time-warner-cable/#utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice. As always, please don't shoot the messenger.










(click on the image to see a larger version.)

 .


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


This is awesome.


The Starz/Encore/Plex HD channels might not be coming but we are FINALLY getting Sundance HD.







I knew that IFC/WE deal would help us get it.


Were also getting three other HD channels.


Inspiration HD

QVC Plus HD

NBC Universal Sports HD


It furthers shows Bright House will add the HD version of a channel when it comes available as long as there is not a contract dispute/there is room in the update as Sundance HD could have been added earlier but more channels were ahead of it.


On Digital Basic, the only two channels that might be available and both are questionable as to availability that we have in SD but not HD are Aspire TV and Chiller.


I bet we get Starz/Encore/Plex HD in the 4th quarter but this is a nice update.


Thanks so much Yimitz.


----------



## Nayan

Oh awesome!! Universal Sports AND Sundance! That's great news thank you Yimitz







.


/awkwardhappydance


----------



## oriolesmagic

Still more Starz HD for me!










BHN is basically creating channels now. QVC Plus? Really?


I'm glad you guys got Sundance HD.


It's Starz/Encore/Plex HD and nothing left but table scraps for you guys now.


In terms of things even remaining for Bright House, the list is very thin. The following HD channels exist, but are not carried in any form:


3net

Africa Channel HD (on MTM with TWC NYC, the only place it's carried. If long-term carriage is renewed, it will probably show up for you guys)

AXS.TV HD (On the Insight systems in OH/IN/KY.)

The Blaze HD

Cartoon Network West HD

eScapes HD (Only MCTV in Massillon, OH carries this in HD, only Buckeye Cable in OH beyond that even carries it.)

Fight Now HD (Not sure if this even exists, it was announced last year for TWC Midwest. Cablevision is the only one to carry it, in SD only).

Funimation HD (Only AT&T U-Verse carries this in the first place.)

Halogen (Pivot) HD

Havoc HD (Only AT&T U-Verse carries this in the first place.)

HDNet Movies (see AXS.TV)

Longhorn Network HD (This won't come until a new carriage deal with Disney/ABC/ESPN)

NHK World TV (On TWC NYC and Oceanic TWC in Hawaii).

One World Sports HD (Announced last year like Fight Now, not sure if an HD feed exists yet for this.)

Outside Television HD (Announced last year like Fight Now and One World Sports, not sure if an HD feed exists yet for this.)

Ovation HD (You all know what happened here. You had it.)

Pac-12 Regionals in HD (I could see these coming for football season)

PixL HD (Only Dish Network carries this movie channel from Discovery)

Shorts HD (Only carried on the dishes.)

Sony Movie Channel HD (Only carried by the dishes, AT&T, and Frankfort Electric Power in Kentucky).

SWRV HD (If a Music Choice deal is renewed, this will probably come.)

TBS/TNT West HD

Univision Deportes HD (I'm surprised this wasn't included in the Univision/Galavision deal recently.)

Veria TV HD (Only GCI in Alaska carries this in HD to my knowledge. Cablevision, Verizon FiOS and RCN have it in SD, and that's it).

Wealth TV HD

The 7 .TV channels only Verizon and AT&T will touch.


The only things carried in SD that could be added are the following:

BTN Alternates in HD for Michigan and Indianapolis. They're not carried in Bakersfield or Birmingham.

Disney Channel West HD in Tampa and Indianapolis. It's not carried in Orlando, Michigan or Birmingham.

EWTN HD not carried in Tampa, Indianapolis and Birmingham.

Military History Channel HD. This was announced for Buckeye Cable and then pulled. It may not exist right now.

Music Choice HD.

PBS Kids Sprout HD. Not carried in Orlando, Michigan or Indianapolis in SD.

TBN HD. I'm surprised this one hasn't appeared yet.


And of course, if Michigan gets Spanish language channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16680#post_23562301
> 
> 
> Yimitz,
> 
> 
> This is awesome.
> 
> 
> The Starz/Encore/Plex HD channels might not be coming but we are FINALLY getting Sundance HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that IFC/WE deal would help us get it.
> 
> 
> Were also getting three other HD channels.
> 
> 
> Inspiration HD
> 
> QVC Plus HD
> 
> NBC Universal Sports HD
> 
> 
> It furthers shows Bright House will add the HD version of a channel when it comes available as long as there is not a contract dispute/there is room in the update as Sundance HD could have been added earlier but more channels were ahead of it.
> 
> 
> On Digital Basic, the only two channels that might be available and both are questionable as to availability that we have in SD but not HD are Aspire TV and Chiller.
> 
> 
> I bet we get Starz/Encore/Plex HD in the 4th quarter but this is a nice update.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Yimitz.



I wish TWC would move these channels in my area down to channels below 100:

Channel Desired Channel #:

ShopNBC 82

Shop Zeal 83

Shop Zeal 2 84

Shop Zeal 3 85

Shop Zeal 4 86

Shop Zeal 5 87

Jewelry TV 88


add:

HSN2 89

QVC Plus 91


this would free up some space above 100 to rearrange channels to allow more channels from 167-174 for more channels.


I really don't understand why TWC hasn't started using the 1000s for HD here yet? The channels are all open above 1000 and the only 1 channel above 1000 taken up is 1411 an TWC employee channel that is only available on the Navigator boxes that is hidden and you have to manually tune to it. iGuide and Navigator both support channels in the 1000s so they should have added a lot of channels by now







TWC Wichita Falls is Motorola based and they have channels in the 1000s!


I want to see:

Sundance HD

QVC HD

MTV2 HD

TV Land HD

WGN America HD

Disney Jr HD

BBC America HD

Fuse HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz in Black HD

Starz Cinema HD

Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD

NHL Network SD/HD

GAME 3-9 HD

TEAM 2-9 HD

QVC Plus HD

Inspiration HD


I have a feeling we may see more HD channels before the year is up besides Universal Sports HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,


You still got us there probably until year's end.


Landing Sundance HD and Universal Sports HD were two small holes in the lineup. QVC Plus HD and Inspiration HD is just BHN running up the score.


It is insane how we keep getting HD no one else has. Last quarter it was FamilyNet, Pentagon Channel and Blue Highways TV which has HD programs. Heak, not many systems have BYU HD.


As for other stuff besides Starz/Encore/Plex HD...................


There will be more digital cable channels going HD, AXS.TV/HDNet Movies, EPIX, Sprout, etc. is still out there. It's so spoiling but BHN seems like they would add the .TV channels to keep adding HD.


your list is pretty impressive.


----------



## Nayan

Out of everything we don't have the ones I would like are:


Africa Channel HD

Al-Jazeera

CNN International HD

Epix HD

Military History HD (if it exists)

NHK World HD

Ovation HD (I'd love to have this back either way)

Sony Movie Channel HD


I think you're right Kevin, we'll probably see more HD before the year is out







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16680#post_23563831
> 
> 
> Out of everything we don't have the ones I would like are:
> 
> 
> Africa Channel HD
> 
> Al-Jazeera
> 
> CNN International HD
> 
> Epix HD
> 
> Military History HD (if it exists)
> 
> NHK World HD
> 
> Ovation HD (I'd love to have this back either way)
> 
> Sony Movie Channel HD
> 
> 
> I think you're right Kevin, we'll probably see more HD before the year is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well I was meaning in Texas TWC systems as they have seemed to be getting ready to add more HD channels as they are freeing up more bandwidth for SDV in areas that need it. I think one on the major pushes right now for TWC is the 6 tuner gateways and DOCSIS 3.0 8 channel bonding launch on the downstream I am thinking TWC is trying to get everyone on 8 channel bonding so they can use 8 downstream channels for faster internet tiers along with having the newest Motorola and Cisco boxes locking onto the 8 downstream channels as the gateways have a 8x4 DOCSIS 3.0 modem







the current ODN boxes have a DOCSIS 2.0 cable modem in use for guide data and signals sent from the headend to the box and back to the headend from the box


----------



## Nayan

Yeah you guys have a bit of catching up to do







. Once the system is upgraded you should start seeing more HD channels headed you're way







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Posted this on the overall channel thread, but I thought some of you (I know Kevin will be interested) to see Charter going all digital in Southern California, promising 185 HD channels. I can't wait to see a list here of what's coming. Those areas, unlike TX, went SDV and have around 100 HD channels already. Some of the announced have been listed.


Disney Junior, Hallmark Movie Channel, DIY Network, FX Movie Channel, CBS Sports Network and FOX Soccer. That's 6 of 79. One of the channels is already on the lineup in some systems out in Southern California, depending on bandwidth.

http://charter.com/browse/content/digitalnow?zip=91201 


Here we have a list. Wow. Charter, please buy Atlantic Broadband back. NOW.


Add Logo HD to your possibilities list as Charter is getting it. A really great lineup, and amazingly there's room for growth. They're adding the Extra Innings channels, but not in HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23564390
> 
> 
> Posted this on the overall channel thread, but I thought some of you (I know Kevin will be interested) to see Charter going all digital in Southern California, promising 185 HD channels. I can't wait to see a list here of what's coming. Those areas, unlike TX, went SDV and have around 100 HD channels already. Some of the announced have been listed.
> 
> 
> Disney Junior, Hallmark Movie Channel, DIY Network, FX Movie Channel, CBS Sports Network and FOX Soccer. That's 6 of 79. One of the channels is already on the lineup in some systems out in Southern California, depending on bandwidth.
> 
> http://charter.com/browse/content/digitalnow?zip=91201
> 
> 
> Here we have a list. Wow. Charter, please buy Atlantic Broadband back. NOW.
> 
> 
> Add Logo HD to your possibilities list as Charter is getting it. A really great lineup, and amazingly there's room for growth. They're adding the Extra Innings channels, but not in HD.



hmm interesting I can see North Texas adding up to 185 HD channels but it won't be until they launch SDV or decide upgrade the 750MHz headends/hubs in North Texas along with the 450MHz and 550MHz hubs. Some of the areas are partially upgraded to handle the new channels but don't due to headend issues such as charter wanting to wait until they can migrate the headend into a full blown fiber fed headend from Fort Worth which is already in the works as one of the systems is getting Smithsonian channel SD from Fort Worth Texas via the fiber link that they just got to support the internet backbone and future HD adds







I know that I have family that live in several different areas with bandwidths for Charter 450MHz, 750MHz, and 860MHz







all in the North Texas cluster. I was told that Charter is going to rebuild the 750MHz and 450MHz/550MHz areas later this year and hopefully be done in 2014. Most of the 750MHz areas can handle the 140 HD channels but there is one 750MHz area that is going to need amp replacement and more amps added in between the current ones as they are spaced too far apart as there was supposedly a test on the system once it had all of the 550MHz amps removed and they were only able to get a reliable signal to 650MHz and it was decided that Charter just go ahead and do a full rebuild to handle a 860MHz lineup as the trunk/bridger amps are 860MHz and 1GHz but the line extenders are 750MHz and the spacing is what is killing them as they are like 5 or 6 telephone poles between each amp as they are 550MHz amp spacing even though the equipment is setup for 750MHz gear with the trunk amps being replaced with 860MHz and 1GHz CCOR gear because they weren't too reliable for two-way communications on the internet side.


I want to say that Fort Worth and Park Cities could handle 180+ HD channels but it would use up almost the entire bandwidth on the system if they do










Now it wouldn't shock me if the 860MHz Fort Worth system added the newer HD channels that are being added in SoCal and then wait to add them to the 750MHz areas of North Texas until they upgrade them to 100% digital and possibly replace the amps to 1GHz as two areas in North Texas have 750MHz Magnavox amps and those would likely go unless Charter decides to launch SDV there eventually. But I am thinking it is possible for Charter to fit 185 HD channels in the 750MHz areas but it will be a tight squeeze as it would take up about 100-110 QAMs!


Oh and the systems in California that are getting 185 HD channels are 860MHz on top of having SDV which is an added bonus







With TWC here in North Texas I have 144 HD channels with SDV and 860MHz of bandwidth







soon to be 145 HD channels.


I think it wouldn't be too hard for the Texas systems to add more HD channels as it looks like they would only need about 10-13 more QAMs to add the channels that SoCal has that North Texas doesn't so it should not be too hard







to add them.


Sorry about this post but was responding to OriolesMagic










Edit:


Upon comparing the the Long Beach and Fort Worth/Park Cities lineups there isn't really that much Fort Worth/Park Cities is missing except for the West/East duplicate HD feeds of premiums







I can understand Fort Worth not getting the west coast feeds because even though charter is all digital that bandwidth is very precious since they are not SDV










The only channels Fort Worth/Park Cities could add are besides the west coast feeds are:









HBO Comedy HD

HBO zone HD

HBO Latino HD

Max Latino HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD

Showtime Next HD

Starz Comedy HD

Indieplex HD

retroplex HD

BBC World News HD

Sundance Channel HD

Logo HD

Military Channel HD

ESPN Goaline/buzzer beater HD

Playboy HD


so yeah guys sorry for the long winded post










But yeah Oriolesmagic I could see Fort Worth adding these HD channels as they should have room for 5 more 3:1 HD QAMs


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Were definitely getting more goodies and want to see you catch up. We need a re-numbering our SD channels but at least we got our OD section duplicated in the HD area.


Nayan: My list is Chiller HD and Pivot HD (Wish I could swap something Kevin wants to him for that).


As for your list.....


Africa Channel HD- TWC NYC has it but on MTM deals. I could see BHN added another obscure HD channel when the MTM is done.

Al-Jazeera- Word is they are making progress.

CNN International HD- Once it becomes available, BHN will add it.

Epix HD- Maybe the next time Viacom is up. It would be nice if they lowered their price to make it happen.

Military History HD (if it exists)- It doesn't.

NHK World HD- TWC has it so it's a possibility when they addd International Channels again.

Ovation HD (I'd love to have this back either way)- They did get more original programming after the drop but there is bad blood here.

Sony Movie Channel HD- If BHn ever wants to expand the HD Pak or Movie Pass, this is a candidate.


OriolesMagic: Got a link to the Logo HD announcement? Viacom is also rumored to be launching the rest of the Nick's in HD. Any ideas on what Charter will add?


Kevin: Long-winded posts are great.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23564716
> 
> 
> Kevin: Were definitely getting more goodies and want to see you catch up. We need a re-numbering our SD channels but at least we got our OD section duplicated in the HD area.
> 
> 
> Nayan: My list is Chiller HD and Pivot HD (Wish I could swap something Kevin wants to him for that).
> 
> 
> As for your list.....
> 
> 
> Africa Channel HD- TWC NYC has it but on MTM deals. I could see BHN added another obscure HD channel when the MTM is done.
> 
> Al-Jazeera- Word is they are making progress.
> 
> CNN International HD- Once it becomes available, BHN will add it.
> 
> Epix HD- Maybe the next time Viacom is up. It would be nice if they lowered their price to make it happen.
> 
> Military History HD (if it exists)- It doesn't.
> 
> NHK World HD- TWC has it so it's a possibility when they addd International Channels again.
> 
> Ovation HD (I'd love to have this back either way)- They did get more original programming after the drop but there is bad blood here.
> 
> Sony Movie Channel HD- If BHn ever wants to expand the HD Pak or Movie Pass, this is a candidate.
> 
> 
> OriolesMagic: Got a link to the Logo HD announcement? Viacom is also rumored to be launching the rest of the Nick's in HD. Any ideas on what Charter will add?
> 
> 
> Kevin: Long-winded posts are great.



HD, Charter has Logo HD in their channel listing I posted for Southern California. It's to be on channel 852 there once they go all-digital. That's all I have. If that link doesn't work, I'll find another way to get it up here. It used to be when you went to the Charter Digital Now site, it had Texas stuff. Now it asks you for your zip code. If you enter in 91201, it will give you the Long Beach channel listing. Anything else you enter (including other Charter areas), it shows you the North Texas lineup.


They will have 56 HD premiums when it's all said and done. They're getting IndiePlex, RetroPlex, Epix East and West, and the East/West coast feeds of everything else.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23564716
> 
> 
> Kevin: Were definitely getting more goodies and want to see you catch up. We need a re-numbering our SD channels but at least we got our OD section duplicated in the HD area.
> 
> 
> Nayan: My list is Chiller HD and Pivot HD (Wish I could swap something Kevin wants to him for that).
> 
> 
> As for your list.....
> 
> 
> Africa Channel HD- TWC NYC has it but on MTM deals. I could see BHN added another obscure HD channel when the MTM is done.
> 
> Al-Jazeera- Word is they are making progress.
> 
> CNN International HD- Once it becomes available, BHN will add it.
> 
> Epix HD- Maybe the next time Viacom is up. It would be nice if they lowered their price to make it happen.
> 
> Military History HD (if it exists)- It doesn't.
> 
> NHK World HD- TWC has it so it's a possibility when they addd International Channels again.
> 
> Ovation HD (I'd love to have this back either way)- They did get more original programming after the drop but there is bad blood here.
> 
> Sony Movie Channel HD- If BHn ever wants to expand the HD Pak or Movie Pass, this is a candidate.
> 
> 
> OriolesMagic: Got a link to the Logo HD announcement? Viacom is also rumored to be launching the rest of the Nick's in HD. Any ideas on what Charter will add?
> 
> 
> Kevin: Long-winded posts are great.



Okay looks like the former insight areas are getting the sports tier channels possibly on 8/26/13







Hopefully that means nayan's friend will be able to get the Sports tier in Greenville Texas







Crossing my finger nayan


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: You are a great researcher.


Kevin: I hope they get a Sports Pass.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23565237
> 
> 
> oriolesmagic: You are a great researcher.
> 
> 
> Kevin: I hope they get a Sports Pass.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23565237
> 
> 
> oriolesmagic: You are a great researcher.
> 
> 
> Kevin: I hope they get a Sports Pass.



I would think they would as TWC has been stingy on adding new channels in Greenville to their legacy TWC lineup from when they were owned by TWC in the 1990s - early 2000s before being traded to AT&T Broadband in 2001. The greenville system seems to be serving 155-166 for new channels and they haven't added many in a while also 175-199 are open so TWC could theoretically put the entire sports pass SD tier from 175 to 199







in Greenville and be able to add more digital basic channels on 155 to 169







plus they have some gaps in the lower 100s as well. The Greenville system can add say boomerang, Nat Geo Wild and others down there when the contracts are up for renewal.


I really don't know why TWC doesn't just put in a fiber feed from Dallas and switch Greenville to the Dallas lineup? they are only like 40-50 miles from downtown Dallas so about 30 something miles to the headend which is in East Dallas. This would sense as all Greenville would lose is some of the west coast premiums and two spanish channels. Unless they have a lot of people that would be upset over loss of west coast feeds? The only thing I am thinking is reason why Greenville is still an independent system is that is a rural system and TWC wants to keep 2-99 the same and slowly add channels above 100 to be similar to Dallas







that is why most of their HD channels mirror Dallas' except for some of the 800s and local OTA HD channels.


TWC has messed around with hinting at one day Greenville may have a similar lineup as some of the channels lineup with the Dallas lineup:


167 Shop Zeal 1

169 Shop NBC

170 Shop Zeal 2

171 Shop Zeal 3

172 Shop Zeal 4

173 Shop Zeal 5

174 RLTV

290 MTV Hits

304 Disney XD (SAP)

305 History Channel Espanol

306 tr3s

307 Cine Latino

314 Mun2

319 TBN Enlace

330 beIN Espanol

365 KXAS DT2

371 WFAA DT2

600-704 On Demand channels

726-799 all HD channels save for channels 742, 772, 790 and the ones they don't have that Dallas does

801 Lifetime HD

810 HDPPV

814 beIN Espanol HD

815-848 all HD premium channels are the same except for the ones that Greenville doesn't have that Dallas does.

900-998 are all the same in Dallas and Greenville thanks to the rearrangements of Greenville's lineup in 2011 to a semi Dallas style channel lineup.


so yeah it looks like TWC is trying to get Greenville as close as possible to the Dallas lineup as the can










I can see TWC using these for the sports pass/digital sports channels that they don't have yet in Greenville







:

179 ESPNU

180 FCS Atlantic

181 FCS Central

182 FCS Pacific

183 beIN Sport SD

188 NBA TV

189 Universal Sports Net SD

190 NFL Red Zone SD

191 Sportsman Channel

192 Tennis Channel

193 Fuel TV

194 Canal de Tejas

195 CBS Sports Net

196 PAC12 National

197 Big Ten Network

198 MLB Network

199 Fox Soccer Plus

718 MLB Strike Zone HD

719 CBS Sportsnet HD

720 Sportsman Channel HD

781 MLB Network HD

782 NBA TV HD

784 ESPNU HD

792 Fox Soccer Plus HD

793 Universal Sports Net HD

794 Big Ten Network HD

795 Tennis Channel HD

798 ESPN Goal Line HD

808 beIN Sport HD

812 NFL Redzone HD


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23564949
> 
> 
> HD, Charter has Logo HD in their channel listing I posted for Southern California. It's to be on channel 852 there once they go all-digital. That's all I have. If that link doesn't work, I'll find another way to get it up here. It used to be when you went to the Charter Digital Now site, it had Texas stuff. Now it asks you for your zip code. If you enter in 91201, it will give you the Long Beach channel listing. Anything else you enter (including other Charter areas), it shows you the North Texas lineup.
> 
> 
> They will have 56 HD premiums when it's all said and done. They're getting IndiePlex, RetroPlex, Epix East and West, and the East/West coast feeds of everything else.



From the looks of it they are not getting the East coast feeds of all of the channels as I think they are only getting the East Coast feed of Starz HD and 3 of the Showtime channels are going to have one coast feed likely the west coast feed in HD. I noticed that all of the HBO/Cinemax Channels are going to be East/West feeds in HD except for the 4 Max Channels that only have the east Coast feed and they getting them in HD, Encore West HD, Encore Action HD, Encore Drama HD is being added, Epix East HD, and Epix HD West being added along with IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD. Some of these channels they can't source in HD yet as the providers haven't added the feeds to the satellites yet to broadcast them.


I think the Texas systems could easily add some of the channels that Long Beach has in HD but it might happen slower due to no SDV.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23565033
> 
> 
> Okay looks like the former insight areas are getting the sports tier channels possibly on 8/26/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that means nayan's friend will be able to get the Sports tier in Greenville Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing my finger nayan



That would really make him happy so I'm crossing my fingers too!


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23565356
> 
> 
> From the looks of it they are not getting the East coast feeds of all of the channels as I think they are only getting the East Coast feed of Starz HD and 3 of the Showtime channels are going to have one coast feed likely the west coast feed in HD. I noticed that all of the HBO/Cinemax Channels are going to be East/West feeds in HD except for the 4 Max Channels that only have the east Coast feed and they getting them in HD, Encore West HD, Encore Action HD, Encore Drama HD is being added, Epix East HD, and Epix HD West being added along with IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD. Some of these channels they can't source in HD yet as the providers haven't added the feeds to the satellites yet to broadcast them.
> 
> 
> I think the Texas systems could easily add some of the channels that Long Beach has in HD but it might happen slower due to no SDV.



Kevin, there aren't West Coast feeds to my knowledge for OuterMax, 5StarMax, MovieMax or Max Latino. Showtime, Showtime 2, Showtime Showcase and Showtime Extreme (the 4 they have now) will have East Coast feeds. They're going to have west only on Beyond, east only on Women and Next. You're right in that they're not getting additional East feeds for Starz. I'm not entirely sure that those HD feeds aren't East only. I haven't seen a lot of evidence of those lower Starz channels being available in West feeds. It's the best premium lineup that's been assembled by a cable company.


98 of the HD networks will be the same as TX. They're not getting Halogen or RFD in HD in CA, but they'll be getting Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD, Sundance HD, Bloomberg HD, Military HD, Logo HD, CBS Sports Network HD and BBC World News HD. There will only be 7 networks that Charter carries on that system that will be available SD only, 2 of those are shopping (ShopHQ and Jewelry TV), EWTN, C-SPAN 2, then ESPN Deportes HD (which surprises me it hasn't been added in either CA or TX), GolTV HD and NHL Network HD.


Remember that Charter doesn't carry some things like NatGeo Wild, NBA TV, Crime & Investigation, MGM HD, Pac 12 Network and beIn Sports at the moment. Charter is the first company who really has lineups in the caliber of Time Warner Cable and BrightHouse Networks when it comes to HD, IMO. Since it seems every lineup with Charter gets better than the last, I think they may try to top 200 HD channels in the Midwest systems. I suspect after one successful digital transition that the rest will follow much quicker.


I'm having a hard time figuring out what that regional sports extra HD channel on 876 will be. I don't know if it's going to be a lot of BTN stuff or what. I haven't charted it yet, because I can't determine it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23565728
> 
> 
> Kevin, there aren't West Coast feeds to my knowledge for OuterMax, 5StarMax, MovieMax or Max Latino. Showtime, Showtime 2, Showtime Showcase and Showtime Extreme (the 4 they have now) will have East Coast feeds. They're going to have west only on Beyond, east only on Women and Next. You're right in that they're not getting additional East feeds for Starz. I'm not entirely sure that those HD feeds aren't East only. I haven't seen a lot of evidence of those lower Starz channels being available in West feeds. It's the best premium lineup that's been assembled by a cable company.
> 
> 
> 98 of the HD networks will be the same as TX. They're not getting Halogen or RFD in HD in CA, but they'll be getting Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD, Sundance HD, Bloomberg HD, Military HD, Logo HD, CBS Sports Network HD and BBC World News HD. There will only be 7 networks that Charter carries on that system that will be available SD only, 2 of those are shopping (ShopHQ and Jewelry TV), EWTN, C-SPAN 2, then ESPN Deportes HD (which surprises me it hasn't been added in either CA or TX), GolTV HD and NHL Network HD.
> 
> 
> Remember that Charter doesn't carry some things like NatGeo Wild, NBA TV, Crime & Investigation, MGM HD, Pac 12 Network and beIn Sports at the moment. Charter is the first company who really has lineups in the caliber of Time Warner Cable and BrightHouse Networks when it comes to HD, IMO. Since it seems every lineup with Charter gets better than the last, I think they may try to top 200 HD channels in the Midwest systems. I suspect after one successful digital transition that the rest will follow much quicker.
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time figuring out what that regional sports extra HD channel on 876 will be. I don't know if it's going to be a lot of BTN stuff or what. I haven't charted it yet, because I can't determine it.



Well I looked at the possibilities for North Texas and it seems that they do have a lot of room for Expansion on their 750MHz and 860MHz hubs but they may only add about 10-15 more QAMs of HD before they decide to go SDV as they right now have about 40 QAM slots (Park Cities hubs) 60 QAM slots (Fort Worth hubs) open in both areas that have all digital lineups. The Fort Worth system and likely Park Cities system have added Disney Jr. HD in the last few weeks. I believe right now they could add another 30-45 HD channels with no problems







Another thing is parts of the Fort Worth system got hit by two separate tornadoes an EF4 (granbury) and an EF3 (cleburne) during the transition period so they might still be having to fix the system in those areas and maybe they are just taking a break from major HD adds but I bet you that we will see ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater SD/HD come August though. I know that the next area to go all digital in Texas is supposed to be Rockwall and they supposed to start digital simulcasting next month and do the all digital cutover in November this will be the first Motorola area in North Texas to go 100% digital with Duncanville to follow along with Ennis and Waxahachie (proper 750MHz upgraded areas only unless they are going to do a cutover for the 450MHz areas at the same time and add all of the channels at a later date).


----------



## Nayan

If my friend get's Redzone our cell phone bills are gonna be high! We both call and talk smack to each other during football season, so if he get's Redzone we'll be yakking about plays all day (which I don't mind, since I love football)







.


----------



## Nayan

Just so you'll know, I'll be out of town tomorrow and part of Monday so if I'm quiet that's the reason







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I want HD equality fr all and hopefully TWC keeps moving towards that like BHN is.


Oriolesmagic: Charter seems to be going that way. After we get Starz/Encore/Plex HD, i want BHN to grab the channels that go HD like Logo, Chiller, Nick Jr., etc until we have the perfect HD lineup.


Nayan: I'll be getting Sports Pass back the first Sunday of The NFL season. Can't wait. It feels so good to have it and not wonder before a season if we are going to get it. I get to preseason this year and no worries my Giants are on NFL Network or not on Fox/CBS/NBC/ESPN because of my RedZone.


Those are quiet days anyway.


We get to see our notice along with Indy's and Bakersfield's this week. I doubt it's much different from Michigan but always nice to see. Have a fun time away.


----------



## Nayan

I am so ready for some football! And sorry about my Ray's beating your Yankees (no, I'm really not







).


----------



## mgsports

Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future. Azteca America, CBS Sports Network, E! Entertainment, E! Entertainment HD, Flix, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, G4, G4 HD, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, LMN, LMN HD, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, Showtime East, Showtime HD, Showtime Beyond East, Showtime Extreme East, Showtime Showcase East, Showtime On Demand, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Too East, Showtime Too HD, Smithsonian HD, Style HD, TMC East, TMC HD, TMC Extra East, TMC On Demand, You Too TV, Zap2It. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: or after 7/1/13, Investigation Discovery might be repositioned to Standard Cable. The channel will continue to be available in digital format only. Digital Cable ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product, will be required to view ID. ID will remain on channels 139 SD and HD ch 1139. On or after August 14, CCTV News will be added to Digital Variety on ch 375. On or after August 15, BeIn Sports SD & HD will move from the TWC Sports Pass to Digital Variety Package. BeIn Sports HD will also be added to the HD Plus Package. . On or after August 20, Pro Sports On Demand will be added to the Digital Variety and TWC Sports Pass tiers on ch. 415 & 1415. On or after August 21, Star India International Premium Package will be added: Star India to ch 864, Life OK to ch 865, Star India Gold to ch 866, Star India News to ch 867. On August 26, Health On Demand will change its name to Be Healthy On Demand. On or after August 27th, KC On Demand will change its name to Local On Demand. On or after August 28, Universal Sports SD ch 314 HD ch 1314 will be added in Sports Pass. The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD- equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Investigation Discovery on Ch.139, Investigation Discovery HD on Ch. 1139, Universal Sports ch. 314 SD and 1314 HD, Star India on ch 864, Life OK on ch 865, Star India Gold on ch 866, Star India News on ch 867. CCTV News on ch 375. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply. For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com 


Read more here: http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/ad/2342384#storylink=cpy


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23569801
> 
> 
> I am so ready for some football! And sorry about my Ray's beating your Yankees (no, I'm really not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



No probs, it happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Deadline for CBS and Time Warner Cable is today at 5 PM EST.


I'm not really concerned as if CBS is pulled, it will be bad for both sides. My hope is they settle this soon so we hopefully get Showtime/TWC, CBS Sports Network, Flix and Smithsonian Channel off of our MTM's. There will be so much less clutter with The Showtime stuff gone.


Our notice likely comes Wednesday although it could come Tuesday. I'll check IndyStar's website early each morning to see if it is on there. BHN usually puts the notices for Orlando, Bakersfield and Indiana in the paper on the same day.


We likely already know our notice thanks to Yimitz but we get channel numbers and possibly spanish-language channels and/or local stuff.


I'll go get the paper after it hits my driveway.


----------



## Nayan

Well, I'm back







. There weren't many TV channels to choose from in my room, but they did have AXS and HDNet Movies! I really miss those two channels







.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23573425
> 
> 
> The Deadline for CBS and Time Warner Cable is today at 5 PM EST.
> 
> 
> I'm not really concerned as if CBS is pulled, it will be bad for both sides. My hope is they settle this soon so we hopefully get Showtime/TWC, CBS Sports Network, Flix and Smithsonian Channel off of our MTM's. There will be so much less clutter with The Showtime stuff gone.
> 
> 
> Our notice likely comes Wednesday although it could come Tuesday. I'll check IndyStar's website early each morning to see if it is on there. BHN usually puts the notices for Orlando, Bakersfield and Indiana in the paper on the same day.
> 
> 
> We likely already know our notice thanks to Yimitz but we get channel numbers and possibly spanish-language channels and/or local stuff.
> 
> 
> I'll go get the paper after it hits my driveway.




Deadline extended to 8 PM:

http://www.deadline.com/2013/07/cbs-time-warner-cable-retransmission-consent/


----------



## kevin120

Saw an editorial about Fox Sports 1 negotiations with TWC and looks like we will get it but they are fighing for the best coverage on the systems which will likely mean (expanded basic digital only) as I don't see TWC adding back the analog they reclaimed by moving Speed to digital only. The best thing I can think will happen is TWC will move Fuel (Fox Sports 2) to a channel below 100 and leave it in the themed range as well on systems that do that and add it HD along with moving it to (expanded basic digital only). I honestly think that will likely happen and they will agree to the FXX change as well and move that channel to another number after it takes over Fox Soccer and that means moving the SD and HD versions of the channel.

http://cincinnati.com/blogs/tv/2013/07/29/not-everyone-would-get-fox-sports-1/ 


Honestly the reason why we haven't heard anything about these negotiations is the foolish cat and mouse game negotiations that surround CBS.


----------



## Nayan

I figured Fox would want prime space for their new channel (and of course a pretty penny) so it doesn't surprise me that they would put it there. It'll be interesting to see where the other Fox Sports channels end up but I'm thinking you'll be right







.


It's almost time to see if a deal comes through. What are the odds they'll keep pushing the deadline forward by a few hours?


EDIT: It's been pushed to 9 p.m.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: How is AXS.TV? I'm a little surprised they had the premium HDNet Movies. It would be nice if they could just have the later back but that likely cannot happen.


Yimitz: Now, 9 p.m. It's like they are squeezing all of the time out before "Under The Dome".







Glad were not affected but I expect a deal as there are usually hourly extensions towards the end.


Kevin: That will be the next thing we watch. I expect a deal and Fox to cave a little although they win by just getting their ambitious plan that will raise the bills through.


Nayan: It's like they are taunting "Under The Dome" viewers but a deal will happen.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23576122
> 
> 
> I figured Fox would want prime space for their new channel (and of course a pretty penny) so it doesn't surprise me that they would put it there. It'll be interesting to see where the other Fox Sports channels end up but I'm thinking you'll be right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> It's almost time to see if a deal comes through. What are the odds they'll keep pushing the deadline forward by a few hours?
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's been pushed to 9 p.m.



The real issue with Fox Sports 1 is that they want expanded basic analog just like ESPN and it ain't gonna happen the best they will get is Expanded basic digital only with a digital adapter or cable, cablecard device. TWC doesn't have the room anymore for new analog channels in every Market and besides they are removing analogs to make room for digital services. I have a feeling Fox will wind up agreeing to a lower channel number for Fox Sports 1 and Fox Sports 2 we may even see FXX on expanded basic digital only on a channel below 100.


Oh and here is what I can see TWC agreeing to with CBS: Startover for O&O markets, CBS Sports Net on digital basic in exchange for a lower per subscriber fee and agree not to drop it. Smithsonian SD being added to digital basic along with Smithsonian HD and leaving Smithsonian HD in the HD Tier. Adding the Showtime channels that are missing in select markets to the Showtime Package as some system (including where you friend lives) are missing some Showtime Channels in SD/HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23576140
> 
> 
> Nayan: How is AXS.TV? I'm a little surprised they had the premium HDNet Movies. It would be nice if they could just have the later back but that likely cannot happen.
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Now, 9 p.m. It's like they are squeezing all of the time out before "Under The Dome".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad were not affected but I expect a deal as there are usually hourly extensions towards the end.
> 
> 
> Kevin: That will be the next thing we watch. I expect a deal and Fox to cave a little although they win by just getting their ambitious plan that will raise the bills through.
> 
> 
> Nayan: It's like they are taunting "Under The Dome" viewers but a deal will happen.



Actually everyone is affect as CBS On Demand will be removed from all market if no deal is done. Also Yimitz has an CBS O&O station in his market so he has that which could go dark.


----------



## Nayan

What I got to watch of AXS.TV was really nice actually. They had a live concert last night which was pretty awesome and it really makes me miss that channel as I love the programming. And they still have Art Mann!


I agree Kevin. I know Fox wants to go after ESPN, but they're not quite in the position to do that yet so I too think they'll get into a lower tier after kicking and screaming just a bit







.


I hope they really don't black out CBS/Showtime and reach a deal quickly, otherwise there will be some angry folks, especially if it interferes with Dexter!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


The price plus pricey new services as well on the Fox deal.


Agreed on The CBS except if they drop Smithsonian one level, I wonder what TWC/BHN do with The HD Pak.


Ahh, I forgot about Yimitz having an O and O and did not know about On Demand.


BTW: Deadline extended to 10 pm. Something will happen here.


----------



## HDOrlando

11 PM EST is the new deadline.


I bet they do an overnight extension afterwards.


Update: Now Midnight.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16710#post_23576473
> 
> 
> 11 PM EST is the new deadline.
> 
> 
> I bet they do an overnight extension afterwards.
> 
> 
> Update: Now Midnight.



can you post a link tot the extensions posts online?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


They got Pulled

https://twitter.com/Ourand_SBJ


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


We likely will lose the following very soon.


Showtime/The Movie Channel Package

Flix

Smithsonian Channel


Waiting for confirmation on CBS Sports Network.


John Ourand says CBS Sports Network was not named in the release.


At least everyone in the markets affected by the CBS pull got to see "Under The Dome".


They have got to hold their ground in these re-trans disputes. This won't last long because it's in big markets.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23576752
> 
> 
> Everyone,
> 
> 
> We likely will lose the following very soon.
> 
> 
> Showtime/The Movie Channel Package
> 
> Flix
> 
> Smithsonian Channel
> 
> 
> Waiting for confirmation on CBS Sports Network.
> 
> 
> John Ourand says CBS Sports Network was not named in the release.
> 
> 
> At least everyone in the markets affected by the CBS pull got to see "Under The Dome".



now here comes the congressional action watch!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

I am here btw....


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


No doubt about it especially since it effects big markets.


Hopefully, it does not last too long and they replace Smithsonian Channel on The HD Pak.


I'm glad it is not "Homeland" season on Showtime.


This will get resolved though anyway. TWC/BHN had to hold their ground here. I'm lucky I will not be effected by this though.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23576776
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> No doubt about it especially since it effects big markets.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it does not last too long and they replace Smithsonian Channel on The HD Pak.
> 
> 
> I'm glad it is not "Homeland" season on Showtime.
> 
> 
> This will get resolved though anyway. TWC/BHN had to hold their ground here. I'm lucky I will not be effected by this though.



why is CBS back on the air in Dallas I thought the dropped it? For about 30 minutes it had a slate about why CBS was taking it away and now it is back on!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It looks like something happened and there has been an extension.

https://twitter.com/Ourand_SBJ


----------



## feb1003

Here in Bakersfield,ca BHN has taken down flix ch east and west, plus kcal ch 9 from los angeles, I would also think they took showtime I don't subscribe to it, cbs sportsnet was still on. tommarrow kcal 9 is broadcasting the dodgers vs Yankees game. going be very sad if no deal is done


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feb1003*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23576853
> 
> 
> Here in Bakersfield,ca BHN has taken down flix ch east and west, plus kcal ch 9 from los angeles, I would also think they took showtime I don't subscribe to it, cbs sportsnet was still on. tommarrow kcal 9 is broadcasting the dodgers vs Yankees game. going be very sad if no deal is done



feb1003,


Apparently, they have lifted the blackout for now so Flix should be back up soon.


Hopefully, this will all be over soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

I was able to get to The IndyStar classifieds despite the Malware warning.


There is nothing there today so our notice will come Wednesday.


Hopefully, there will be more info on this CBS stuff this morning and our notice has added goodies from The Michigan notice tomorrow.


----------



## Nayan

They took them down, then put them back up? That's funny (I fell asleep early so I'm just now catching up). They extended the talks until Friday:

http://money.cnn.com/2013/07/29/news/companies/cbs-time-warner-cable-agreement/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


It was weird.


Hopefully, they get something done by the end of the week so everyone can then focus on whether or not we get the new stuff from Fox.


----------



## Nayan

I hope so too. Lot's of stuff going on and one could go crazy trying to follow it all, plus I'm trying to keep my friend in Texas updated as well. Good thing I took the week off







.


----------



## kevin120

Oh no it looks like TWC pulled CBS again!


Just kidding 


No they just removed some analogs as planned in Wichita Falls Texas:

Weather Channel

KSWO (ABC) (Telemudo subchannel)

Golf Channel

K30DJ Christian Family Network

CNBC


----------



## Nayan

Nice try Kevin










While it kind of sucks that folks are losing analog, in the long run it'll free up space and eventually lead to more channels being added. And we all know more channels are very good, especially HD ones.


----------



## Dah Finstah

I'm currently not a BHN subscriber, but considering it. What is my best deal? HD and DVR are musts, as is a decent Internet connection/speed. I am not interested in pay-TV (HBO, etc); I do follow college football. Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23579899
> 
> 
> I'm currently not a BHN subscriber, but considering it. What is my best deal? HD and DVR are musts, as is a decent Internet connection/speed. I am not interested in pay-TV (HBO, etc); I do follow college football. Thanks!



Send BHNTechExpert a PM.


He will hook you up.


----------



## Nayan

Well, I'll brag just a bit and say that we have awesome internet speeds and over 200 HD channels







. There's plenty of sports channels to get your college football fix (or any sports fix for that matter) and different levels of internet service depending on your needs. I've had them for years and never had any major issues with either my TV or internet service.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


210 plus at least 4 to be announced this morning to be exact.







I just love my HD.


The Indy notice should be put on The IndyStar soon and I'll post the Orlando one when it hits my driveway.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23579899
> 
> 
> I'm currently not a BHN subscriber, but considering it. What is my best deal? HD and DVR are musts, as is a decent Internet connection/speed. I am not interested in pay-TV (HBO, etc); I do follow college football. Thanks!



If you want to reach out to me at [email protected] I will have one of our sales specialists go over everything with you by phone so we get this right. No hard sell just the facts so you can make the decision best for you.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23579972
> 
> 
> Well, I'll brag just a bit and say that we have awesome internet speeds and over 200 HD channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There's plenty of sports channels to get your college football fix (or any sports fix for that matter) and different levels of internet service depending on your needs. I've had them for years and never had any major issues with either my TV or internet service.



Nayan you changed your hair


----------



## HDOrlando

The Indiana Notice is up


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This...


Legal - 07/31/13


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with CBS Primetime On Demand, E!, Flix, G4, GolTV, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Showtime, Showtime Showcase, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Beyond, Showtime Family Zone, Showtime Next, Showtime Women, Smithsonian, Style, TMC, TMC Xtra and WAPA America remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Also, Bright House Networks may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network. On or after September 1, 2013 , the following channel will be made available to Digital service customers: IFCChannel 606 IFC HDChannel 1606 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On or after September 1, 2013 the following channels will launch on the SDV system: NBC Universal SportsChannel 444 QVC PlusChannel 273 HSN2Channel 272 Sundance HDChannel 1605 Inspiration HD Channel 1252 NBC Universal Sports HDChannel 1444 QVC Plus HDChannel 1273 Pro Sports On DemandChannel 414 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 7/31/13 - 6086456) - 07/31


Note: The link is on IndyStar.com but some browsers are getting Malware alerts when going to the Classifieds so I am not posting a direct link.


Nothing new from The Michigan notice *EXCEPT* on September 1, IFC is moving to Digital Basic and off Movie Pass likely as part of the IFC/WE Renewal. September 1 is also the add date instead of August 31 for the new channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is our Notice (Orlando) and there is something interesting changes besides the ones mentioned in the Michigan and Indiana notices.

*Month to Month Changes*


Added to Deals: Once TV Mexico

Off the Deals: Youtoo

*On or after Aug 20, 2013* Pro Sports On Demand will be available on channel 313

*On or after August 26, 2013* Health On Demand will be renamed Healthy On Demand and remain on channel 972

*On or after September 1, 2013* The following channels will be made available to Standard level service video customers. The networks will remain in a digital format.


Hallmark SD/HD: Channel 51/1122

C-Span 2 SD/HD Channel 196/1227

C-Span 3 SD/HD Channel 197/1228

*On or after September 1, 2013* The following channels will be made available to Digital tier video customers.


IFC SD/HD Channel 151/384/1384


Note: IFC moves from Movie pass likely part of the new IFC/WE deal

*On or after September 1, 2013*


Shop NBC will no longer be available on channel 74 but will continue to be available on channel 33

*On or after September 1, 2013* The following are moving OFF of the Switched Digital Video (SDV) system. This means we still have them but no more SDV


Disney HD Channel 1105

MSNBC HD Channel 1218

Comedy HD Channel 1292

Cartoon HD Channel 1282

AMC HD Channel 1355

Golf HD Channel 1154


And our new Channels........................ *On or after September 1, 2013* all of which WILL be on the SDV system


NBC Universal Sports Sports Pass Channel 205

QVC Plus Channel 225

HSN2 Channel 224

Sundance HD Channel 1356

INSP (Inspiration) HD Channel 1119

NBC Universal Sports HD Sports Pass Channel 1164

QVC Plus HD Channel 1329


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23580657
> 
> 
> Here is our Notice (Orlando) and there is something interesting changes besides the ones mentioned in the Michigan and Indiana notices.
> 
> *Month to Month Changes*
> 
> 
> Added to Deals: Once TV Mexico
> 
> Off the Deals: Youtoo
> 
> *On or after Aug 20, 2013* Pro Sports On Demand will be available on channel 313
> 
> *On or after August 26, 2013* Health On Demand will be renamed Healthy On Demand and remain on channel 972
> 
> *On or after September 1, 2013* The following channels will be made available to Standard level service video customers. The networks will remain in a digital format.
> 
> 
> Hallmark SD/HD: Channel 51/1122
> 
> C-Span 2 SD/HD Channel 196/1227
> 
> C-Span 3 SD/HD Channel 197/1228
> 
> *On or after September 1, 2013* The following channels will be made available to Digital tier video customers.
> 
> 
> IFC SD/HD Channel 151/384/1384
> 
> 
> Note: IFC moves from Movie pass likely part of the new IFC/WE deal
> 
> *On or after September 1, 2013*
> 
> 
> Shop NBC will no longer be available on channel 74 but will continue to be available on channel 33
> 
> *On or after September 1, 2013* The following are moving OFF of the Switched Digital Video (SDV) system. This means we still have them but no more SDV like
> 
> 
> Disney HD Channel 1105
> 
> MSNBC HD Channel 1218
> 
> Comedy HD Channel 1292
> 
> Cartoon HD Channel 1282
> 
> AMC HD Channel 1355
> 
> Golf HD Channel 1154
> 
> 
> And our new Channels........................ *On or after September 1, 2013* all of which WILL be on the SDV system
> 
> 
> NBC Universal Sports Sports Pass Channel 205
> 
> QVC Plus Channel 225
> 
> HSN2 Channel 224
> 
> Sundance HD Channel 1356
> 
> INSP (Inspiration) HD Channel 1119
> 
> NBC Universal Sports HD Sports Pass Channel 1164
> 
> QVC Plus HD Channel 1329



Hmm I wish my system would some channels off of SDV







we have some room to do so







also wonder if this means TWC will be duplicating Hallmark here on a channel below 100? We used to have Hallmark on an expanded basic number then Comcast moved it to 100s before they traded the system to TWC.


I know TWC here has some room to move channels off of SDV to:

6 85MHz

38 309MHz

47 363MHz

50 381MHz (digital signal present)

56 417MHz

61 447MHz (digital signal present)

63 453MHz (digital signal present)

67 483MHz

73 519MHz (digital signal present)

95 93MHz (FM noise probably means no channels could go here)

96 99MHz (FM noise probably means no channels could go here)

97 105MHz (FM noise probably means no channels could go here)


btw the Western U.S. TWC notices come tonight except for Hawaii which has theirs come out at the same time as the Texas ones.


I have a feeling that:

Universal Sports SD/HD

Pro Sports VOD


and other changes will be announced tonight/tommorrow.


I also believe that Gunnison and Telluride may get Universal Sports SD/HD because they are sports destination towns (hence why they have Fuel TV HD due to the old extreme sports format before they added all of the UFC stuff) plus they are 860MHz motorola systems that have room for the channels







so I would be looking to see if they get Universal Sports SD/HD plus they have the sports tier so that means that they can get the channel added


----------



## HDOrlando

While there were no HD surprises, I am also very happy with some of the other stuff.


- I missed IFC a bit since I dropped Movie Pass and now will have it again. Now, I just miss FearNet and all those small movies on Vutopia. It would be nicer if they merged Movie Pass and The HD Pak into a bigger package as that would really interest me. Besides, they have not changed HD Pak in 4 years so it could be time for something new.


- SDV has gotten so much better and hardly ever effects but in those rare times it does, I am VERY happy that MSNBC HD, Cartoon Network HD and AMC HD (in case something crazy happens before "Breaking Bad" ends) are coming off of the system.


- Pro Sports On Demand. It will be interesting to see what they put on this and if there is any HD.


In the end, finally getting Sundance HD is a big score for me and the above is icing on the cake.


The next notice will be the first with 4th quarter possibilities and I fully expect some Starz/Encore/Plex HD to be added and finally fill that hole in the best HD lineup in America.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23580466
> 
> 
> Nayan you changed your hair



Now how did you know that??? Peeking around my Facebook page huh? You can friend me ya know, I don't bite







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23580671
> 
> 
> While there were no HD surprises, I am also very happy with some of the other stuff.
> 
> 
> - I missed IFC a bit since I dropped Movie Pass and now will have it again. Now, I just miss FearNet and all those small movies on Vutopia. It would be nicer if they merged Movie Pass and The HD Pak into a bigger package as that would really interest me. Besides, they have not changed HD Pak in 4 years so it could be time for something new.
> 
> 
> - SDV has gotten so much better and hardly ever effects but in those rare times it does, I am VERY happy that MSNBC HD, Cartoon Network HD and AMC HD (in case something crazy happens before "Breaking Bad" ends) are coming off of the system.
> 
> 
> - Pro Sports On Demand. It will be interesting to see what they put on this and if there is any HD.
> 
> 
> In the end, finally getting Sundance HD is a big score for me and the above is icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> The next notice will be the first with 4th quarter possibilities and I fully expect some Starz/Encore/Plex HD to be added and finally fill that hole in the best HD lineup in America.



Where I am at SDV is not that bad at all as TWC was on top of the game 2 years ago and added a bunch of QAM slots to SDV the Dallas area was one of the first to go to 24 QAM slots dedicated to SDV







I wonder how many Orlando has? I wonder if they are pulling some HD off of SDV to make room for more SDV channels on the SDV system or are they overloaded on SDV? yet in Orlando I could nearly 200 HD channels causing issues if they don't have enough QAM space dedicated to SDV. But here is the thing 6 HD channels equals 2 QAM slots so that means Bright House has some open bandwidth










Did your notice specifically say that IFC was moving off of the Movie Pass as it could a tier duplication because believe it or not some of these duplications are for people who have lower tiers that don't want full digital cable such as expanded basic or the el paquetazo tier (TWC name for the Spanish select package we have do you guys have one of these?)


----------



## Nayan

Sundance HD and Universal Sports HD are very welcome additions! I am a bit surprised they're moving IFC off the Movie Pass but that's good news for you HDO







.


I can't wait until they finally add more Starz/Encore in HD. I am really enjoying them along with Chiller and FearNet. Now we just need to start a campaign to get Chiller to add an HD channel.


I wish we had more news about the Fox Sports One deal. My son and his friends are a bit nervous as they watch the Nascar races and it being the second half of the season it would suck if they couldn't see them, especially the truck series.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23580775
> 
> 
> Sundance HD and Universal Sports HD are very welcome additions! I am a bit surprised they're moving IFC off the Movie Pass but that's good news for you HDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I can't wait until they finally add more Starz/Encore in HD. I am really enjoying them along with Chiller and FearNet. Now we just need to start a campaign to get Chiller to add an HD channel.
> 
> 
> I wish we had more news about the Fox Sports One deal. My son and his friends are a bit nervous as they watch the Nascar races and it being the second half of the season it would suck if they couldn't see them, especially the truck series.



well I was surprised when TWC in Dallas announced adding AMC back to a channel below 100! :







Also I have a feeling next monday's notice will have something about Hallmark being added to a channel below 100







I could see channel 79 being used for Hallmark as TWC is likely going to have to make room for Fox Sports 1 and Fox Sports 2 on expanded basic and I have a feeling other channels are not going to want to get the boot from their current number plus there is likely going to need to be a 30 day notice of moving channels around below 100. So I have a feeling TWC will add Fox Sports 1 to 56 digital only or 77 digital or analog and Fox Sports 2 to digital or analog 78 and move the QAMs on 77 and 78 to new locations. This all depends on if FOX throws a hissy fit for analog carriage.


----------



## Nayan

Oh you know Fox is gonna throw a tantrum







. Whether it works or not remains to be seen. I'm thinking either way I'm gonna need another box for my son's room







.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16740#post_23580766
> 
> 
> Where I am at SDV is not that bad at all as TWC was on top of the game 2 years ago and added a bunch of QAM slots to SDV the Dallas area was one of the first to go to 24 QAM slots dedicated to SDV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Orlando has? I wonder if they are pulling some HD off of SDV to make room for more SDV channels on the SDV system or are they overloaded on SDV? yet in Orlando I could nearly 200 HD channels causing issues if they don't have enough QAM space dedicated to SDV. But here is the thing 6 HD channels equals 2 QAM slots so that means Bright House has some open bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your notice specifically say that IFC was moving off of the Movie Pass as it could a tier duplication because believe it or not some of these duplications are for people who have lower tiers that don't want full digital cable such as expanded basic or the el paquetazo tier (TWC name for the Spanish select package we have do you guys have one of these?)



All of those are possible and it seems BHN is never going to run out of room.


Here was the exact wording on IFC.


The following channels will be made available to Digital tier video customers.


----------



## HDOrlando

Were on new channels and channel changes watch today


Channel Changes


BTN moves from 33 to 117

Shop NBC moves from 74 to 33

HSN will also be available on 74

Disney On Demand will no longer be available on 117 but still will be available on 90


New Channels


Encore Espanol Movie Pass channel 390

Movieplex Movie Pass Channel 391 (Officially moves to Movie Pass August 31)

Retroplex Movie Pass Channel 386

Indieplex Movie Pass Channel 387

Starz Comedy Channel 299


Tomorrow, we get another CBS deadline.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23584278
> 
> 
> Were on new channels and channel changes watch today
> 
> 
> Channel Changes
> 
> 
> BTN moves from 33 to 117
> 
> Shop NBC moves from 74 to 33
> 
> HSN will also be available on 74
> 
> Disney On Demand will no longer be available on 117 but still will be available on 90
> 
> 
> New Channels
> 
> 
> Encore Espanol Movie Pass channel 390
> 
> Movieplex Movie Pass Channel 391 (Officially moves to Movie Pass August 31)
> 
> Retroplex Movie Pass Channel 386
> 
> Indieplex Movie Pass Channel 387
> 
> Starz Comedy Channel 299
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, we get another CBS deadline.



Okay I got some of the notices back for California and Idaho, and Colorado and it seems only the systems with SDV are getting:

Universal Sports SD/HD Barstow is the notice so far that shows Universal Sports to be added and they get their channels via fiber feed from LA so that means that LA is going to be getting Universal Sports SD/HD as well.


beIN Sport HD positioning in the HD tier.


Also Barstow is getting Socal 101 HD which looks to be the HD Version of a TWC branded local access channel on digital cable in LA and Barstow.


Yuma AZ is finally getting beIN Sport SD/HD and beIN Espanol SD/HD along with Universal Sports SD/HD not too surprising here







Yuma is Motorola based and is 860MHz and has SDV on top of that. Oh and did I forget to mention Yuma has some HD channels (premiums) that are not carried on the rest of the West coast systems







What is weird about Yuma is that they have older cable TV amps on the lines that are not made anymore so they have to use a different brand for replacements. They were one of the last systems to get the Antec brand of cable tv amps and nodes so they basically got lucky that Adelphia didn't stick them with 750MHz antec gear. The nodes have been replaced and are now Motorola SG4000 nodes.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23580942
> 
> 
> Oh you know Fox is gonna throw a tantrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Whether it works or not remains to be seen. I'm thinking either way I'm gonna need another box for my son's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



hmm cable one (smaller cable provider) (I happen to have friends that live in Oklahoma in a city that has cable one which is one of their upgraded cable systems







) put out a notice that they are adding Fox Sports 1 and FXX to expanded basic and it did not mention having to have a cable box which could spell bad news for TWC if Fox is demanding analog carriage or it could for TWC to go digital only quicker in all systems to avoid having to have them on analog.


Legal Notice #7-74

Beginning August 22, 2013, Cable ONE will be moving Speed Channel and FOX Soccer Channel from the Digital Value Pack to Standard cable service. Speed Channel will move from channel 304 to channel 33 and Fox Soccer will move from channel 303 to channel 62. These channel relocations will be completed by August 30, 2013 and will allow a wider audience to view these channels. Speed Channel has rebranded itself as FOX Sports 1 and FOX Soccer has rebranded itself as FXX. Additionally, C-SPAN 2 will move from channel 60 to channel 370 and Fox Sports SW Plus will be added to channel 60.

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/Oaoa/PublicNotice.asp?Page=PublicNotice&AdId=3246666


----------



## Nayan

Oh wow. Well that's interesting and certainly worth watching to see how it plays out and who wins (or rather who gives in). I have a feeling it'll go down to the wire before we hear where it will land on the system.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23584662
> 
> 
> Oh wow. Well that's interesting and certainly worth watching to see how it plays out and who wins (or rather who gives in). I have a feeling it'll go down to the wire before we hear where it will land on the system.



yeah but I have channels lined up where TWC could add them though










56 Fox Sports 1 (Speeds Former spot) (analog readd possible)

77 FXX or less likely Fox Sports 2 (which seems is being allowed to stay on digital packages but it has to be on the lowest tier on digital cable.) TWC can always move the QAM on analog 77 to somewhere else 6 (85MHz) would be a good quick and easy open slot to move to make room for the new channels










Oh and I could see Hallmark being added to 78 digital only unless TWC just changes the tier packaging for the current hallmark channel number










Oh and I should be able to tell what next weeks notices for Texas possibly what they have to tell this evening if if goes like clock work







I found out about the Universal Sports add a few days early compared to most Texas notices










Oh and where my friends live in Oklahoma it is in the southern part near the Winstar Casino  all kidding asside their system is nice it was rebuilt in the early 2000s to a 860MHz system that uses Scientific Atlanta Gainmaker amplifiers and nodes. So they have a lot of open room on that system still







They are adding Speed to analog 20 and Fox Soccer to analog 78 in that system according to some legal notices that I had to find on the crystal ball we call the internet  Oh that system had internet speeds of 60Mbps and 70Mbps available and they also have 4 DOCSIS channels for the downstream along with a decent HD lineup not too many HD channels though although they may be getting more HD soon







I noticed that one 750MHz system of cable one's in Idaho is getting:

FXM HD

FXX HD (Fox Soccer HD)

Fox Sports 2 HD (Fuel HD)

Nickelodeon HD

Indemand HD PPV1

AMC HD

Comedy Central HD

Golf Channel HD

H2 HD


but the catch is they are having several channels go digital only.


So I am betting the cable system in Ardmore OKlahoma has room to add these without having to remove analogs so I am betting that they will get these 9 HD channels around the same time that they do in Idaho. I just love observing how the small guys are doing with the upgrades to all digital and adding more HD


----------



## Nayan

It is awesome to see the smaller systems upgrade and add more HD







.


Our channels aren't up yet. I can't number-punch them so maybe later today. I'm looking forward to more Plex channels, so hurry up BH!


I am hoping for a good outcome with the CBS thing. It would suck if they went dark this weekend, especially for the Dexter fans! I am really into it now (working on season 3) and I would be livid if it got blacked out.


----------



## oriolesmagic

CableOne is generally the weakest cable operator when it comes to HD.


The fact they're adding channels I don't have access to even in SD really tells me what Atlantic Broadband thinks about adding HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think we will end up getting FXX and Fox Sports 1 by the deadline.


I do like seeing the smaller ones get new stuff.


We still have not gotten our scheduled update today btw.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23586787
> 
> 
> I think we will end up getting FXX and Fox Sports 1 by the deadline.
> 
> 
> I do like seeing the smaller ones get new stuff.
> 
> 
> We still have not gotten our scheduled update today btw.



the latest notice for Texas shows:

ESPN3D to be removed but no date given


nothing else new from the Rio Grande Valley notices. But I am sure TWC will likely add Fox Sports 2 HD without notice later this month


----------



## Nayan

I read ESPN3D will be gone by years end but no specific date.


Here's the schedule for the launch and first week of Fox Sports 1: http://msn.foxsports.com/other/page/foxsports-schedule


----------



## Maya68

A little off topic but this is very important! Football is coming!







Does anyone know if RedZone shows preseason games? I have to switch the Game Of Thrones channel (err... HBO) back to the Sports Pack but want to wait until the last possible minute.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya68,


The Preseason games are on NFL Network.


RedZone only shows each Sunday of the Regular Season so you can wait until that date in September.


BTW: When you make the change, do the online chat, it is so much quicker.


----------



## Nayan

I am so ready for some football! Although I'm sure my diet isn't lol


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Damn straight!


Everyone: We have gotten our new SD channels for Starz and Movie Pass but the channel number changes have not happened yet. The new channels were added sometime last evening.


On another note, Nick Jr. is now available in HD with rumors that Nick Toons is not far behind.


If we do not get Starz/Encore/Plex HD in a 4th quarter update, you can bet we will get some of the new Viacom Channels in HD like Nick Jr., Nicktoons and Logo.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23587287
> 
> 
> Maya68,
> 
> 
> The Preseason games are on NFL Network.
> 
> 
> RedZone only shows each Sunday of the Regular Season so you can wait until that date in September.
> 
> 
> BTW: When you make the change, do the online chat, it is so much quicker.



Awesome! I did not realize you could make those changes via chat. Thanks!


----------



## Nayan

Today we play the game again between CBS and TWC. Hopefully a deal is struck and nothing goes dark this weekend.


There's football on this Sunday. 'Nuff said


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23588323
> 
> 
> Today we play the game again between CBS and TWC. Hopefully a deal is struck and nothing goes dark this weekend.
> 
> 
> There's football on this Sunday. 'Nuff said



Both WWJ and WKBD (the CBS O/Os here in Detroit) when dark on BHN just after 5 PM.


Edit to add news story link: http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/08/02/cbs-time-warner-cable-negotiation/2613667/


----------



## Nayan

Yep, just saw the news. I hope for everyone's sake a deal is reached quickly.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


That really sucks!


While were going to lose Showtime/TMC, Smithsonian, Flix and likely CBS Sports Network, you lose your CBS Affiliate.


I hope this darn dispute is settled soon and know it will be before The NFL starts up next month.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23588323
> 
> 
> Today we play the game again between CBS and TWC. Hopefully a deal is struck and nothing goes dark this weekend.
> 
> 
> There's football on this Sunday. 'Nuff said



they gone again!


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23590050
> 
> 
> Yimitz,
> 
> 
> That really sucks!
> 
> 
> While were going to lose Showtime/TMC, Smithsonian, Flix and likely CBS Sports Network, you lose your CBS Affiliate.
> 
> 
> I hope this darn dispute is settled soon and know it will be before The NFL starts up next month.



I hope so too. But I also hope that TWC doesn't cave. In the meantime, I am close enough to their transmitters that I can receive both with ease using rabbit ears.


Edit: Showtime and TMC just went *poof* as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

Smithsonian HD is still in the guide here but has gone "Poof" as well.


CBS Sports Network is still on the air so that does not appear to be effected this time either.


I hope TWC gets a good deal and does not cave. This will not last much more than a month at the most thanks to football season and how ticked off people/the bad pub in NYC and LA will be.


----------



## Nayan

If you have Showtime/The Movie Channel they are offering Starz/Encore as a replacement. Also, while many are blocked from watching CBS online, we are not (at least not yet!).


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23590515
> 
> 
> If you have Showtime/The Movie Channel they are offering Starz/Encore as a replacement. Also, while many are blocked from watching CBS online, we are not (at least not yet!).



Um yea you may have spoken too fast....sorry Nayan.


----------



## kevin120

does the replacement programming include the HD versions of Encore and Stars and does that mean TWC is going to launch the HD versions that they have been missing to make up for the Showtime programming being removed?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23590747
> 
> 
> does the replacement programming include the HD versions of Encore and Stars and does that mean TWC is going to launch the HD versions that they have been missing to make up for the Showtime programming being removed?



I can't speak for TWC you will need to ask them.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23590748
> 
> 
> I can't speak for TWC you will need to ask them.



well is bright house going to launch those HD channels that everyone on this thread keeps mentioning:

Starz Comedy HD

Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD

etc.


?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23590954
> 
> 
> well is bright house going to launch those HD channels that everyone on this thread keeps mentioning:
> 
> Starz Comedy HD
> 
> Encore Action HD
> 
> Encore Drama HD
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> ?



We don't discuss "planning on's" - When we're ready to roll out new offerings we will announce it


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16770#post_23591049
> 
> 
> We don't discuss "planning on's" - When we're ready to roll out new offerings we will announce it



Okay thanks.


I was curious because my market actually has less channels than you guys HD wise we now only have about 130 HD channels without the CBS/Showtime channels but usually the notices are similar channel change wise.


Sometimes the Orlando notices gives a heads up to what TWC is going to do in my area as we lag behind sometimes on the HD adds and will get channels after you guys that TWC has the contracts for.


Kinda sucks that the CBS channels are gone but it looks like TWC did a small speed increase to the Extreme and Ultimate tiers so I at least get faster internet while they have a brawl. LOL


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


My gut says BHN will add those channels in the 4th quarter.


I think everyone is assuming this will not last long as they say on the blue screen where the pulled channels were.


This should end soon and I give it 2-3 weeks although it will be slightly frustrating especially for those who lost CBS and cannot watch "Under The Dome".


----------



## Nayan

It's just about 6:30 am and I can still watch CBS online through cbs.com, so...? Weird, huh? I won't complain though







.


----------



## feb1003

What I don't understand , CBS charges advertisers a fee I would guess with the amount of viewers, why would they want to , loose almost 12 million twc and bhn viewers, if I am a advertiser I would seek some refund with the lost of viewers. I belive in this case TWC and BHN should not give in.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16800#post_23591243
> 
> 
> It's just about 6:30 am and I can still watch CBS online through cbs.com, so...? Weird, huh? I won't complain though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



CBS.com didn't require authentication, the last I checked. I know Viacom pulled that stunt blocking Cablevision IP's, but that didn't go over so well when it happened.


I hope you guys get your channels back soon.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feb1003*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16800#post_23591754
> 
> 
> What I don't understand , CBS charges advertisers a fee I would guess with the amount of viewers, why would they want to , loose almost 12 million twc and bhn viewers, if I am a advertiser I would seek some refund with the lost of viewers. I belive in this case TWC and BHN should not give in.



The sad thing about these disputes is no one really "wins".


----------



## VGPOP

I got Encore channels in HD working for me. I don't receive that channel in my lineup. So the complimentary preview is working.


Again, someone explain to me the relationship Brighthouse has with Time Warner?


----------



## Nayan

I think it funny to watch the Twitter feeds with all the people saying TWC sucks, they're leaving, etc. I highly doubt many of them will leave. Some will, but I really don't think the number will be that high. People tend to forget that these love spats go on all the time with all providers and they eventually get resolved, making everyone happy until the next one. And of course there's those who would complain just to complain







.


I'm not exactly sure how the TWC/BH relationship works, but I know they go to bat for us when negotiating and I think they share some things, that's probably why we lost Showtime and the other stuff.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16800#post_23592545
> 
> 
> I think it funny to watch the Twitter feeds with all the people saying TWC sucks, they're leaving, etc. I highly doubt many of them will leave. Some will, but I really don't think the number will be that high. People tend to forget that these love spats go on all the time with all providers and they eventually get resolved, making everyone happy until the next one. And of course there's those who would complain just to complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how the TWC/BH relationship works, but I know they go to bat for us when negotiating and I think they share some things, that's probably why we lost Showtime and the other stuff.



From the looks of it TWC and Bright House share programming and research and development resources as bright house uses navigator and they even have the same cable boxes as TWC. So I wouldn't be shocked to see the Cisco and Motorola 6 tuner gateway boxes come to Bright House in the near future


----------



## Nayan

I knew the two were connected in some way but wasn't sure how. Thank you for the explanation


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003: These re-trans disputes are ridiculous. It's all about increasing profits but this will not last. Orlando went through this last year with our NBC and CW Affiliates which are owned by the same company. Of course, we knew it would all end before The Summer Olympics started.


Nayan: You say it best. no one really "Wins".


Everyone bashes TWC but they do not know how good they have it. Our great HD Lineup is in large part to TWC's deals. BHN and TWC share a lot of things with Bright House. Whenever they get something, we usually get it too but BHN is faster to add things.


----------



## oriolesmagic

The relationship stems from the fact that years ago, cable systems were launched in various places as a partnership between Warner Cable (predecessor to Time Warner Cable) and Advance Newhouse Publishing.


Advance Newhouse decided that it did not like something about Time Warner leadership, and spun various areas off into their own. Those are the areas now known as Bright House Networks. Some of those areas traded under Time Warner Cable (Indianapolis I know did), while others had different names. At one time, they were essentially a subsidiary of Time Warner, so that is why so many of the programming deals are tied up with them together.


----------



## kevin120

hmm on the heels of the July 30th analog removal in Wichita Falls looks like TWC is going to try again at a national push to digital adapters and it is looking like markets that have been bypassed in previous upgrades are getting the digital adapters.


Something interesting is going on looks like TWC will finally be able to offer Navigator boxes in many more markets now that they are going to simulcast 2-99 in digital in:

Moscow ID/Pullman WA

Couer D Alene ID

Gunnison CO

Yuma AZ


No mention of:

Telluride CO

El Centro CA


Oh and they are going to be launching adapters in:

LA

San Diego

Barstow

Desert Cities

Yucca Valley

Rio Grande Valley TX

South Central TX

Golden Triangle TX

Mid OH (including former insight)

Southwest OH (including former insight in KY, IN)

Northeast OH

Lincoln NE


and they are doing more analog reclaimations in:

Kansas City

Charlotte NC

Raleigh NC

Greensboro NC

Wilmington NC

South Carolina TWC area


looks like TWC is planning on a major push to get to 8 channel downstream bonding along with extra space for other services I believe they are starting to move some HD channels off of SDV due to high demand and how Navigator/iGuide is planned to do the auto-tuning in HD. So more HD channels may be headed to TWC nationally along with the new channel lineup format


----------



## VGPOP

Thanks everyone for the explanation.


We still have CBS here in Orlando. I'm assuming CBS doesn't own that channel. Its so confusing. Some states still have it, while others don't.


----------



## Nayan

I think our CBS affiliate is owned by Hearst, so that's why we still have it. And I still have CBS online (even though I never watch it).


Kevin: that's awesome!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16800#post_23593868
> 
> 
> I think our CBS affiliate is owned by Hearst, so that's why we still have it. And I still have CBS online (even though I never watch it).
> 
> 
> Kevin: that's awesome!



yeah I think the reason why Telluride CO is not listed is that they are a ski resort city not to mention they are part of a national land area kind of weird I know but I think they will do their changes likely during the Ski Season when people are most likely to be in town for the winter.


I am shocked that Gunnison Colorado is getting the digital adapters I thought they would be one of the last to do so! I think TWC is probably going to be adding a ton of HD channels their







as right now they have a lot of bandwidth open due to them being 860MHz and not carrying too many digital SD channels also they likely have DOCSIS 3.0 now as El Centro CA now has it along with Moscow ID/Pullman WA, Couer D' Alene ID, and Yuma AZ and likely Telluride CO. I think Gunnison is carrying about 60 analogs right now maybe they are going to go 100% digital as small as that town is and the ajacent service areas on the same system?


----------



## Nayan

While smaller towns are usually the last to get anything this is really nice to see! It's also nice to see the big push to get everything upgraded so more folks can have HD and higher internet speeds.


----------



## mgsports

Hearst-WESH

Cox-WFTV


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16800#post_23594643
> 
> 
> Hearst-WESH
> 
> Cox-WFTV



Okay but who owns WKMG? I can't find that on their site. And you're right, it's Hearst that owns WESH. I should have remembered that from their love spat not too long ago







.


----------



## raymac

WKMG is owned by the Post-Newsweek Stations subsidiary of The Washington Post Company.


----------



## Nayan

Ah, thank you!


----------



## Hakemon

So this is VERY weird.. I'm trying to watch the football game on WESH, and I'm using the clear QAM channel, where I just dial in 2-1 for the digital version. However the TV kept randomly re-dialing it self to 87-1.. Which is BHN sports channel apparently, and if you channel up to 87-2, it goes back to what appears to be 2-1, but then within the minute, it's changing itself back to 87-1..


What in the world?! Is that happening for anyone else? No cable box, just the TV's digital tuner.. It's not doing it OTA so I think I'm going to have to watch the game OTA then.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymac*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16800#post_23594822
> 
> 
> WKMG is owned by the Post-Newsweek Stations subsidiary of The Washington Post Company.


Which in turn used to be run by Katharine Meyer Graham. Notice anything familiar about her initials?


----------



## Nayan

I have a DVR and have no problem watching the game, so I don't think I can help you out Hakemon.


I didn't know that obie! Thanks for sharing that little tidbit







.


----------



## dotsdavid

No that nick jr is in hd, with nicktoons and teennick following. Those are now on the top on my hd wish list


----------



## Nayan

That would be cool (my inner child likes Spongebob







). When we finally get more Starz/Encore in HD then those will be off my list. After that, whatever they give me I'll be happy with. I'm easy to please







.


----------



## kevin120

hearing rumblings that TWC is now agreeing to end the blackout of CBS only if they can negotiate a a la carte only offering of CBS. not going to happen!

http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/2013/08/television-a-la-carte-time-warner-cable-proposes-to-end-cbs-blackout.html/


----------



## Nayan

Yeah I just read that on The Consumerist. No, it's not going to happen. Nice try though







.


----------



## Nayan

While we may have lost Showtime/TMC and it's in the news, this isn't the only dispute going on right now:

http://www.floridatoday.com/article/D0/20130801/NEWS01/130801001/4-Mississippi-TV-stations-pulled-from-Dish-Network-dispute-Raycom?odyssey=obinsite 


While I find it amusing watching the Facebook/Twitter feeds and folks saying they're leaving, they tend to forget that while the grass may be greener on the other side for now it might not stay that way. I have patience and have seen some pretty big love spats so I'm not jumping ship. I know better. Plus I'm old and I know where all my favorite channels are







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Just wait until ESPN's deal with Dish Network ends next month.










By that time, I think this CBS/Showtime will be all over.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16800#post_23600990
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Just wait until ESPN's deal with Dish Network ends next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that time, I think this CBS/Showtime will be all over.



Either that will go smoothly or horribly wrong and as much as ESPN charges I smell a spat







. I'm sure the TWC/CBS thing will be done by then too (at least I hope!).


Anyone hear anything about Fox Sports 1 yet? Are we gonna get it?


----------



## mgsports

Also don't forget about WOPX QVC and so on.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23602537
> 
> 
> Also don't forget about WOPX QVC and so on.



What about them?


----------



## kevin120

LEGAL NOTICE!


LEGAL NOTICE Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future where these services are offered: CBS College Sports, CBS College Sports HD, E!, E! HD, Flix, G4, G4HD, GOL TV, GOL TV HD, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice, NHL, NHL HD, NHL Center Ice, NHL Center Ice HD, Showtime SD/HD & West, Showtime Beyond SD/HD & West, Showtime Extreme SD/HD & Beyond, Showtime Family SD/HD & West, Showtime Showcase SD/HD & West, Showtime Too SD/HD & West. Smithsonian OD, Smithsonian HD, Sprout, Style, Style HD, TMC SD/HD & West, TMC Xtra SD/HD & West, YouToo, WONS-LP, In addition, from time to time, we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: *Sports Overflow 1-5 SD & HD* will be added on or about August 9, 2013 beIN Sports HD will be added to Time Warner Cable HD Pass on or about August 13, 2013 Universal SD & HD will be added on or about August 13, 2013 YNN On Demand will rebrand to Local On Demand on or about August 17, 2013 Pro Sports On Demand will be added on or about August 20, 2013 Health On Demand will rebrand to Be Healthy on Demand on or about August 26, 2013 *Universal Sports 1-5 SD & HD* will be added on or about August 28, 2013 *ESPN 3D will be dropped on or about September 24, 2013* *We SD & HD will be added to Rochester Central on or about September 30, 2013* Some of the new services listed above cannot be accessed by CableCard-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment. You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium channel is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge. HVC-1x

http://classifieds.democratandchronicle.com/legal-notices/legals/86987


----------



## Nayan

Awesome find Kevin! It looks like they are really pushing Universal Sports out in a hurry to everyone that they can. At least now we have a date as to when ESPN 3D will be dropped.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23604061
> 
> 
> Awesome find Kevin! It looks like they are really pushing Universal Sports out in a hurry to everyone that they can. At least now we have a date as to when ESPN 3D will be dropped.



I am betting one set of those overflow channels is for the EPL soccer games










I have a feeling it might have been tied to the deal for Universal Sports Net. Also this is the first that I have heard of Universal Sports having 5 overflow channels







I know TWC negotiated for an online extra programming maybe they have an agreement for extra TV channels too? Oh and if these do come to fruition I have to think TWC is going to have to use the 1000s on my system for channels as right now only the Navgator boxes have the employee channel on 1411 (Hidden) while the iGuide boxes only have channels up to 998.


----------



## Nayan

That is kind of unusual that they would have that many overflow, but since it is geared towards Olympic sports they might use them all as it get's closer to the event.


----------



## oriolesmagic

They may also be overflows that involve BTN and Pac-12 Network since college football season is right around the corner.


----------



## Nayan

Oh that's true. They might be for those then.


----------



## mgsports

Means BHN and so on here will be adding WOPX new digital Sub Channel.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23605845
> 
> 
> Means BHN and so on here will be adding WOPX new digital Sub Channel.



But BHN already has QVC. And at least for Comcast, ION subchannels Qubo and ION Life oddly only seem to be carried in areas with the national feed, not the local affiliates.


While you guys still have more HD than the dishes, I'm getting DirecTV installed next week. I made the decision today. No more waiting for Atlantic Broadband. They keep raising the rates with nothing to show for it. And I'll finally have all the sports channels, a multi-room DVR, and pay LESS! And much more HD! I'm excited.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23605845
> 
> 
> Means BHN and so on here will be adding WOPX new digital Sub Channel.



Not necessarily. Just because there's quite a few sub-channels available doesn't automatically mean BH will carry them. Some we don't have are Qubo, Live Well, Bounce and Movies.


Orioles: I'm excited for you too! Glad to see you'll have more HD (which is what I want everyone to have). It's not a bad service and you'll have AXS.TV and HDNet Movies, which makes me jealous


----------



## kevin120

hey add the proxy add on for firefox and you can watch CBS.com shows again


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23606158
> 
> 
> hey add the proxy add on for firefox and you can watch CBS.com shows again



I've never lost it, so either I have it or someone is being really nice to me







.


My buddy and his wife are visiting next week, so I'm going to show him how good we have it HD-wise







.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23605977
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Just because there's quite a few sub-channels available doesn't automatically mean BH will carry them. Some we don't have are Qubo, Live Well, Bounce and Movies.
> 
> 
> Orioles: I'm excited for you too! Glad to see you'll have more HD (which is what I want everyone to have). It's not a bad service and you'll have AXS.TV and HDNet Movies, which makes me jealous



I didn't get the HD Xtra Pack, so no HDNet Movies, but I will have AXS. TV. It's one of a bunch of HD channels I'll now have.


I gain MLB, NHL, NBA, BTN, CBS Sports, Fuel, Fox Soccer/FXX HD, and that's just for sports. I signed up for the Ultimate pack, I might keep some premiums, I'm not sure yet. But everything I was waiting for Atlantic Broadband to add, I'll now have.


And when BHN buys out Atlantic Broadband, I'll go back.


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice! I'll get my AXS.TV fix when I head back to Tampa in November (I'm staying at the same place so I know they have it). I'm glad you're getting what you want though







. Let us know how the picture quality is once it's up and running.


----------



## mgsports

That notice was not for Orlando area.


TWCKC/BHN Orlando has more Digital Sub Channels then Comcast Olathe/MO,Orlandro,Surewstkc do at the moment.


----------



## Nayan

I posted the story I read in the WSJ this morning over in the HOTP area that Fox Sports (Fox Sports 1) has secured the rights to air golf (and some of it's biggest events). This means now that Fox can, and most likely will, ask for more money for it's new channel. It'll be interesting to watch as it get's closer to FS1 launch day.


----------



## Nayan

This is priceless. So we here have known about the legal notices for a very long time. Now, apparently, people are just finding out about them and are freaking out that "over 50 channels are going to be dropped according to a TWC notice!". People are going nuts on Twitter over it and I'm just laughing. Here's the story:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/time-warner-cable-threatens-pull-dozens-channels-article-1.1420602


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23604112
> 
> 
> I am betting one set of those overflow channels is for the EPL soccer games



English Premier League kicks off on Aug 17th, so keep an eye out for those 'Extra Time' channels!

NBC has published the schedule for the first 3 weeks of the season - typically 5 matches are played at 10am

http://www.multichannel.com/content/four-more-providers-join-nbcs-premier-league-extra-time-roster/144868


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice! That will make my son happy


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23609748
> 
> 
> Oh nice! That will make my son happy



I am glad Nayan







I had a feeling that they would add the channels because it is likely a part of the Universal Sports deal. Although the channels are free they probably agreed to carry them with Universal Sports. I can't believe people were pitching a fit because they didn't have any notice of them being added. By the way they should show up tommorow if all goes well


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone: Gary pretty much confirmed the overflow channels are for that Soccer League over at the other forum.


Kevin is always the best at finding stuff in those notices.


I bet they get uploaded or at the very least are in our notice this month.


It's nice to know the date I remove ESPN 3-D from the list. That 3-D Pak really took off.


mgsports: We have the Orlando OTA thread for the subchannels. When you post stuff about them, it kind of derails the discussion here.


oriolesmagic: Congrats on the Direct TV move. They were definitely the better choice of Dish Network.


Nayan: With CBS partnering with AXS.TV, maybe there is an outside chance that it and HDNet Movies could be in the new CBS deal. I seriously doubt it but you never know.


I just want the darn thing to be settled.


Nayan: That is hilarious about that article. They forget to mention how much of that stuff stays on for years. My hope is the next deal to get done is E!/G4/Style/Sprout (Sprout 24/7 HD and maybe Chiller HD) or the Lifetimes (Lifetime Movies HD OD) so we can get those goodies.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: I know there are some really dedicated soccer fans who wanted those channels, so I'm glad they got them but you're right, they did pitch a huge fit







.


HDOrlando: I don't go to that 'other forum' anymore so I rely on you guys here to keep me up-to-date







. Getting AXS.TV and HDNet Movies with a CBS deal is wishful thinking but you never really know, it could happen and it would be awesome if it did!


I'm glad you liked that article. People are going nuts over it. Only if they really knew how long some of those things have been on those notices. At least we know better







.


----------



## Maya68

Does anyone watch Fox News? It keeps freezing up on me after a little while of watching. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Shaking head…


Time Warner customers file class-action suit against cable provider
http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/08/09/time-warner-customers-class-action-suit/ 


"Time Warner customers in Wisconsin filed a class-action suit against the cable provider on Thursday, Aug. 8, for dropping WTMJ-TV from the cable lineup"


"Time Warner Cable removed WTMJ-TV from their programming offerings on July 25. The cable provider dropped the channel from the lineup due to a contract dispute, reports the Journal Sentinel."


----------



## Nayan

Well, I wish 'em luck with that. smdh.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23613029
> 
> 
> Does anyone watch Fox News? It keeps freezing up on me after a little while of watching. Has anyone else seen this?



I don't watch it but I did tune in to see if I would get the same issue as you. And I did. I think it's them, as I have no issues with any other channel doing that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin Dean: That really is taking action. Hopefully, this whole thing ends next week.


We have bigger fish to fry as customers like The September 1 update, whether we get Fox Sports 1 and FXX, when HD Starz/Encore/Plex will be added and I guess when Nick Jr. HD will be added.










Those NBC Sports overflows will be in the next update or pop up suddenly btw.


----------



## Nayan

I agree HD, while it sucks we have no Showtime/TMC/Flix for right now I'm more interested in the other stuff you mentioned, especially the Fox Sports 1 and more Starz. I can't wait to see what will be in our notices. Hopefully lot's of good stuff for everyone







.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16830#post_23615294
> 
> 
> I don't watch it but I did tune in to see if I would get the same issue as you. And I did. I think it's them, as I have no issues with any other channel doing that.



Thanks Nayan!


----------



## Nayan

Hmm, I know Fox wants a slice of the cable pie and we are already seeing big love spats over carriage fees but unfortunately I think it'll come to a point where many folks will think cable isn't a good value anymore (including me):

http://www.deadline.com/2013/08/will-fox-regret-its-big-bet-on-pay-tvs-status-quo/#utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## property33

Premiums Cost/deals


I've tried navigating BHN's website to start some preliminary research on how much any premium channels/packages (HBO, MAX, HBO & MAD, SHO, TMC, SHO & TMC, all of them, etc.) would be if I added them. Can't find an actual cost, any deals. Also, are these ever offered free, for a certain period? If so, where/how can you check? I know I can just call, but I wanted to have some knowledge before I do. Existing TV/RR/Phone customer, Central Florida, 34761.


----------



## Nayan

Yeah, they want you to call because each area is different. I can tell you though my HBO is roughly $20/month. I would wait until after the spat between TWC/CBS is over (we lost Showtime/The Movie Channel) before you add those though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Hal Boedeker of The Orlando Sentinel posted this

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment/blogs/tv-guy/os-fox-sports-1-wont-be-on-bright-house-20130812,0,813422.post 


There might have a late rush but I would not be surprised if they are without several systems on launch.


----------



## Nayan

Seriously?!?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23621626
> 
> 
> Seriously?!?



Does anyone think that TWC would have two carriage fights going on at once? I don't think it would happen as TWC would face big time pressure to stop these fights with programmers and ask for arbitration.


----------



## HDOrlando

It is a bit of a transition. We all know the CBS crap will end soon but then this Fox Sports 1/FXX thing pops up around the same time. I think it's a coincidence.


Hopefully, both will be done soon as I'd rather focus on new HD channels rather than dropping things from the list. The Fox one might go on a bit though.


We are currently without Showtime/TMC, Smithsonian and could be dropping Speed and Fox Soccer without their replacements. In addition, ESPN 3-D is gone next month.


While were getting Sundance HD and three other HD's next months, along with those NBC HD overflows, I want to be in an upward trend on HD, not downward.


----------



## Nayan

Speed will be offered in a very watered-down version if a deal isn't made by launch time. Whatever that means I have no clue. Also, Al-Jazeera is launching on the 20th and we won't have that either. Although they say both sides are talking and that could change, I'm not holding my breath. It's a very frustrating time right now to be a cable customer.


----------



## mgsports

Comcast will have it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I did not know that on Speed. Thanks for the info.


It will be interesting to see how much carriage Al-Jazeera gets. If anyone launches it and doesn't have TheBlaze, those people will go crazy.


It does sound like an agreement will happen though.


I'll be happy when this cloud is not hanging above us and probably around the same time, I'll have Sundance HD.










mgsports: Comcast is not relevant here.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23626480
> 
> 
> Nayan: I did not know that on Speed. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how much carriage Al-Jazeera gets. If anyone launches it and doesn't have TheBlaze, those people will go crazy.
> 
> 
> I'll be happy when this cloud is not hanging above us and probably around the same time, I'll have Sundance HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgsports: Comcast is not relevant here.



Yes it will be nice to get those channels back







soon hopefully. I know that if my area gets the Universal Sports Net overflows and Premier League Xtra channels my system would be over 150 HD channels for the first time







also I noticed when I did some digging that TWC's website shows that some additional areas have:

Jewelry TV HD

beIN Sport SD/HD

EWTN HD

Reelz Channel HD

UP HD

Disney Jr. HD

Military Channel HD

GSN HD

YES national HD

NESN National HD

Galavision HD

Univision HD

Fox Deportes HD

TV Japan HD

TV Guide HD

CCTV 9

Star India Plus

Star India Gold

Life OK

Star India News


What I am wondering is these are really on the systems or if it is a typo? These are showing up on the lineups in Grundy/Keene Mountain VA, Tazewell/Richlands VA, Dothan AL, and Enterprise AL maybe they finally went SDV?


----------



## Nayan

I would like to see Al-Jazeera but I've heard it's going to be very watered-down when it debuts (and they are killing the live-stream) so while it would be nice to have I'm in no rush. You're right though, people will have a fit if they got that and not The Blaze.


Maybe they are finally (or did finally) upgrade those systems Kevin? It would be nice if they did so more folks can have more HD







. Speaking of which, my friend and his wife are on vacation and stopped by Monday. I had to show off all the HD we have







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: The systems are only getting bigger. Congrats on being close to 150. After our 4 channel HD update in September, we get Showtime/TMC/Smithsonian back and we get the overflows, you will only be about 70 HD's behind.


However, if we somehow could, I would definitely trade you something for Pivot HD. That's #2 on my want list after Chiller HD. How is Pivot HD btw?


Nayan: They did sign up some good talent but new channels are sometimes low on content. This is why Esquire delayed a bit and OWN came out of the gate slow.


Even though I do not like The Blaze, I hope for Gary's sake it's added if they add Al-Jazeera.


It is always nice to show off our HD lineup but only if I could trade a channel or two to Kevin for Pivot HD.


----------



## Nayan

I would hate to be in Gary's position if they launched AJA and not The Blaze close to each other. The poor guy. I would have to buy him pitchers of beer on my next trip over there just to help him survive the screaming masses







. I don't care much for The Blaze either but I suppose if enough folks ask for it they'll add it.


Pivot's lineup looks pretty awesome and I'd like to have it as well. Okay Kevin, what do you want in trade?


----------



## HDOrlando

We got those overflows up on 1831-1835.


More HD baby!


----------



## Nayan

Aww yeah!! Love it


----------



## kevin120

still waiting on the overflow channels in the Dallas area hopefully this doesn't mean we are going to be left out


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23629366
> 
> 
> still waiting on the overflow channels in the Dallas area hopefully this doesn't mean we are going to be left out



Oh I hope not!!


----------



## Nayan

It's being reported that TWC will have Fox Sports 1 at launch


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23629820
> 
> 
> It's being reported that TWC will have Fox Sports 1 at launch



Yep.









http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-fox-sports-distribution-20130814,0,5466870.story


----------



## oriolesmagic

Excellent news for everyone here, for all you TWC/BHN folks and for me with DirecTV, who installs tomorrow.


----------



## Nayan

It is great news for all of us. It's been a good day overall







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23628708
> 
> 
> We got those overflows up on 1831-1835.
> 
> 
> More HD baby!



yeah baby- as Austin Powers would say 


Oh guess what we get Fox Sports 1!

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-fox-sports-distribution-20130814,0,5466870.story


----------



## HDOrlando

Really, really nice!










The only thing that can make this day better is the CBS dispute ending. Then, we can think about our September 1 update.


Let's go for the trifecta!


----------



## Nayan

Ending the love spat before the weekend would cap off an excellent week. Come on CBS/TWC let's settle it







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23630090
> 
> 
> Really, really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that can make this day better is the CBS dispute ending. Then, we can think about our September 1 update.
> 
> 
> Let's go for the trifecta!



I think TWC is slowly adding the NBC xtra channels







I think the only TWC area right now to have them is Syracuse and that might be because they had to setup the special SD/HD mapping so they got a jump on it I guess










Oh my area had the HD olympics channels last year on 994 and 995







so I would assume that we get these as well







Oh last night TWC was doing something with the channels as we had all channels tiling even the analogs and they added CCTV News around 2am this morning as I was checking out channels as they were tiling and I went oh they finally launched CCTV News


----------



## Nayan

I hope we get the Olympic channels too. I hope you get them soon Kevin and I'm glad you got CCTV News added to your system. You are slowly catching up to us







.


Not only will we get FS1 but we will also get FXX when it launches in September. The Nayan household is a happy one tonight







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I have no doubt we will have The Olympics feeds.


My favorite thing about FXX is more of an investment in drama from FX. I already watch 4 dramas on their network and now they will produce more with the comedy moving.


----------



## Nayan

They do have some great shows so if this opens them up for more that would be awesome. I am reality-showed out so I could go for more of that type of programming.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23630398
> 
> 
> They do have some great shows so if this opens them up for more that would be awesome. I am reality-showed out so I could go for more of that type of programming.



I have heard that Fox may be trying to renegotiate the simpsons to be able to have cable distribution of the show! It has been long known that the broadcast affiliates got a sweetheart deal where they were only allowed to do syndication and cable was forbidden from doing it and supposedly they are going to be able to show new episodes as well on Fox







there is rumblings that FXX could be the cable home to the simpsons reruns


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It seems like I have too much to watch sometimes.


Kevin: I think that will eventually happen to keep the show going.


----------



## Nayan

HD: I hear you on the too much to watch. The problem is I think I keep finding good stuff. Broadchurch (BBC America) is another one I just added to my must-watch list







.


Kevin: I didn't realize that it wasn't available on cable. FXX though would be the perfect place for it though







.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23626963
> 
> 
> Yes it will be nice to get those channels back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon hopefully. I know that if my area gets the Universal Sports Net overflows and Premier League Xtra channels my system would be over 150 HD channels for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I noticed when I did some digging that TWC's website shows that some additional areas have:
> 
> Jewelry TV HD
> 
> beIN Sport SD/HD
> 
> EWTN HD
> 
> Reelz Channel HD
> 
> UP HD
> 
> Disney Jr. HD
> 
> Military Channel HD
> 
> GSN HD
> 
> YES national HD
> 
> NESN National HD
> 
> Galavision HD
> 
> Univision HD
> 
> Fox Deportes HD
> 
> TV Japan HD
> 
> TV Guide HD
> 
> CCTV 9
> 
> Star India Plus
> 
> Star India Gold
> 
> Life OK
> 
> Star India News
> 
> 
> What I am wondering is these are really on the systems or if it is a typo? These are showing up on the lineups in Grundy/Keene Mountain VA, Tazewell/Richlands VA, Dothan AL, and Enterprise AL maybe they finally went SDV?



Those channel numbers seem to be from the Carolinas, and are the recently added HD in that region.


I don't see them on Zap2it though, so it's hard to say if it's accurate just yet.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16890#post_23630587
> 
> 
> Those channel numbers seem to be from the Carolinas, and are the recently added HD in that region.
> 
> 
> I don't see them on Zap2it though, so it's hard to say if it's accurate just yet.



well those systems are operated out of the carolina region so that could mean they are trying to at least match new adds as close as possible until the full lineup makeover










I know that my system added CCTV News today which is nice because we now have:

CNBC World

CNN International

BBC World News (no longer regulated to watching it in blocks on KERA (PBS) (the first U.S. station to carry Monty Python







back in the day







))

CCTV News (New)


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16860#post_23629820
> 
> 
> It's being reported that TWC will have Fox Sports 1 at launch



BHN has confirmed FOX Sports 1 and FOX Sports 2 (FUEL re-brand) via twitter:


> Quote:
> 
> We will carry @FOXSports1 when it launches on 8/17. Customers will also have access to FS2 when it re-brands from FUEL on the same day!
> — Bright House Care (@BrightHouseCare) August 15, 2013


----------



## HDOrlando

That's awesome to hear an official announcement.


I wonder if Fox Sports 2 (FUEL) will move off Sports Pass?


Not expecting channel numbers to change but will be nice when things are official.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Jax for posting and making it more official







.


That's a good question HD. I guess we'll have to wait and find out.


I think they are adding U-Verse to my area, as AT&T was out back yesterday laying new lines. Not that I'll go there







, but I just find it interesting.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

*Fox Sports 1 to Launch on Bright House Networks on Aug 17th*


Confirming we will carry Fox Sports 1 (FS1) launching on Aug 17th. We will also offer FS2 when it rebrands from FUEL on the same day. FXX will follow in early Sept when it launches.


•FS1 will feature live sports events during its first few weeks of launch including:

◦NASCAR Sprint Cup Final Practice (8/17)

◦UFC Fight Night (8/17)

◦Premiere of NASCAR Race Day (8/18)

◦College Football Pac-12 (8/31)

◦NASCAR Race day (8/31)


•Programming from various sports will be featured including the FIFA World Cup, MLB, NASCAR, NFL, UFC and collegiate conferences like the Big Ten, Big 12, Big East, Conference USA, Pac-12, and soccer leagues around the world.


•Fox Sports 1 is not replacing Fox Sports on broadcast TV, including NFL football. It is a new cable channel that is going to enhance and supplement current programming on local Fox broadcast channels.


•To learn more Fox Sports 1, please visit http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsports1#faq


----------



## kevin120

Okay I am glad I did some researching







I found the channels that Premier League Extra will be on in my area







seems that they will be on 1100-1109 which means 1000s for my system finally! Oh I am betting this means the begging of HD in the 1000s until the channel lineup remodel










so now my system will be at 150 HD channels after the CBS/Showtime spat is over







and if we get the Universal Sports overflows 155 HD nice


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice Kevin! I bet once they redo the channel lineup they'll put all of the HD in the 1000's like we have them here. Just remember to put those couple channels that aren't in HD yet on your favorites though otherwise you'll forget about them, like I usually do







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Nice.


Nayan: They need to re-do our SD lineup.


BTW: Assuming the CBS dispute is resolved by late-September, we will be at exactly 218 HD channels and could see us possibly hit 230 by year's end.


----------



## Nayan

230?!? Holy cow that's a lot of HD channels. I'm not complaining








.


----------



## VGPOP

What's the channel for Fox Sports 1 in HD?


----------



## dotsdavid

When fox sports 2 replaces fuel tv tomorrow will be it be in the sports pass?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16890#post_23635226
> 
> 
> Kevin: Nice.
> 
> 
> Nayan: They need to re-do our SD lineup.
> 
> 
> BTW: Assuming the CBS dispute is resolved by late-September, we will be at exactly 218 HD channels and could see us possibly hit 230 by year's end.



just got home for the day and the 1100s channels are up







on Navigator and iGuide


----------



## Nayan

VG: I am almost certain it'll be the same channel number as it is now.


Kevin: Awesome!


David: Good question.


Also, the contract between YES and TWC is up after this season and while we don't get the games, they do have a lot of sports programming on of interest to Yankees fans. I think this is the next one to watch.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16890#post_23637151
> 
> 
> VG: I am almost certain it'll be the same channel number as it is now.
> 
> 
> Kevin: Awesome!
> 
> 
> David: Good question.
> 
> 
> Also, the contract between YES and TWC is up after this season and while we don't get the games, they do have a lot of sports programming on of interest to Yankees fans. I think this is the next one to watch.



I don't think YES negotiations will be contentious out-of-market because it's in the Sports Pass, and they can't command much for programming without the games. The problems may lie if those negotiations are connected to YES in-market for NY (where fees could rise exponentially) or if FOX (who owns 49% of YES now) combines those negotiations with other properties.


----------



## Nayan

According to this story, it seems that Fox wants to tie it with deals:

http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Daily/Closing-Bell/2013/08/15/FS1-pricing.aspx


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: 32/1153


dotsdavid: 105/1136. Gary confirmed this will be on Sports Pass.


Kevin: Nice.


Nayan: There will probably be more that expire at year's end but because that's an RSN, it is indeed doubtful it will get on MTM's. That will be a big fight that if tied to other Fox stations could keep channels off for a bit.


Oriolesmagic: Unfortunately, we could lose it for a bit due to the talks if they go stale.


Fox Sports 1 and Fox Sports 2 are up although it seems FS1 is launching at 6 am as they are showing Speed stuff now.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16890#post_23637151
> 
> 
> VG: I am almost certain it'll be the same channel number as it is now.
> 
> 
> Kevin: Awesome!
> 
> 
> David: Good question.
> 
> 
> Also, the contract between YES and TWC is up after this season and while we don't get the games, they do have a lot of sports programming on of interest to Yankees fans. I think this is the next one to watch.



oh Nayan your friend got the EPL channels too on the same numbers







!


----------



## Nayan

I know. The idiot called me at 6 this morning LOL!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: That's sucks! I'd hate to be called that early.


At least they are an HD nut like all of us.


----------



## Nayan

I told him he's lucky he's a good friend







.


The extra channels look awesome btw.


----------



## diesel32

Indeed they do look great. Gary deserves a ton of kudos for keeping is up to speed. Extra Time and the Fox channels arrived on schedule as he said all along - by all accounts Comcast customers have not been so fortunate with the soccer channels, which is odd seeing as NBC is part of Comcast.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary is wonderful and I wish those people would know how fortunate they are before they choose to go off on him. The Soccer crazies are the ones who mostly do it.


BHN is a much better company than Comcast. They just keep it coming HD wise. Were now about two weeks before I finally have Sundance HD.


It's possible those extra channels are in the same mpeg format as the Game and Team channels.


----------



## Nayan

I understand the passion Soccer fans have, but they were the reason I quit that other place. A very condescending bunch of knuckle-draggers, that group. (My views are much worse but this is a G-rated forum







)


BHN is so much higher class than Comcast. I hated it when I had it. CS reps were rude, they never showed up on time (if they showed up at all) and there was always an issue with either internet or TV. I was so glad to get back to FL and get away from them.


I'm pretty excited for Sundance HD too. They have good stuff and it'll be nice to see it all in HD







.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16890#post_23639514
> 
> 
> BHN is so much higher class than Comcast. I hated it when I had it. CS reps were rude, they never showed up on time (if they showed up at all) and there was always an issue with either internet or TV. *I was so glad to get back to FL and get away from them.*



If you don't mind me asking, which Comcast system were on you before???


> Quote:
> I'm pretty excited for Sundance HD too. They have good stuff and it'll be nice to see it all in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Agree; unfortunately, the ONLY way to get it around here, is on DISH (which I have)


----------



## Nayan

San Bernardino.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: And they are really adding original content now.


Never knew you were a California girl.


dishrich: If your not a sports fan, Dish is going to be a good value after they drop ESPN.


I'm pumped though about finally getting Sundance HD two weeks from today.


----------



## Nayan

I lived there for about a year or so but I'm not a true Cali girl (though I still own property out there). I consider myself more a Florida girl







.


With the extra sports channels, FS1 & FS2, FXX and Sundance HD coming I feel spoiled rotten







. I'd drink to that, but with as much beer as I had last night and having a slight hangover today I think I'll pass







. (I went on an inaugural beer run/walk last night and they had beer at every station, hence the hangover lol)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23642395
> 
> 
> I lived there for about a year or so but I'm not a true Cali girl (though I still own property out there). I consider myself more a Florida girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> With the extra sports channels, FS1 & FS2, FXX and Sundance HD coming I feel spoiled rotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd drink to that, but with as much beer as I had last night and having a slight hangover today I think I'll pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (I went on an inaugural beer run/walk last night and they had beer at every station, hence the hangover lol)



I have heard of the beer runs







I don't drink though







mainly because I have seen the bad it can do if someone over does it.


Oh hey I see that TWC is adding QVC plus SD to systems in Texas, Arizona, and California Next month. I wonder if this will lead to Texas systems getting QVC HD that don't already have it? I know Laredo has:


QVC HD

CSPAN HD

EWTN HD


that most of the state don't


and then Dallas has:

Bloomberg HD

Sportsman Channel HD

E! HD

Style HD

Pivot HD

PAC12 National HD (as does San Antonio, Austin, Waco)


----------



## Nayan

I'm still jealous that you guys have Pivot







.


They are probably adding it in SD first and will roll out the HD version later, although it's surprising that they didn't already have that in SD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I'll second that. If I had that, just Chiller HD would be on my list.


We will probably get it eventually.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23643389
> 
> 
> I'm still jealous that you guys have Pivot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> They are probably adding it in SD first and will roll out the HD version later, although it's surprising that they didn't already have that in SD.



Well Nayan these systems are only adding SD channels right now because they may want to reserve HD bandwidth for major adds but that may change soon







TWC just added the EPL package to all Texas systems with SDV! That was the first time all systems in Texas with SDV also have channels above 1000!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23643504
> 
> 
> Well Nayan these systems are only adding SD channels right now because they may want to reserve HD bandwidth for major adds but that may change soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWC just added the EPL package to all Texas systems with SDV! That was the first time all systems in Texas with SDV also have channels above 1000!



Oh nice! Let's hope that means more channels and more HD







. That would make my friend very happy.


----------



## Nayan

What do you guys think about this:

http://www.adweek.com/news/television/directv-nfl-sunday-ticket-talks-151659 


It could become very interesting if DirecTV does not renew that deal.


----------



## HDOrlando

This has been talked about.


I thought a few years ago, "Sunday Ticket" would come to cable as a compromise to get NFL Network on systems. That obviously did not happen and everyone caved.


The exclusive deal is outdated and I think a non-exclusive deal would not hurt Direct TV much at all


In the end, we all deserve to the right to pay for "Sunday Ticket".


After all, we pay..........


- More in re-trans fees for CBS, FOX and NBC because of The NFL.


- More for ESPN


- Their high-priced NFL Network.


Given all the money we pay, Direct TV owes it to fans to go non-exclusive starting with the 2015 season.


----------



## Nayan

I know we pay buckets of money for NFL games. I also agree that the exclusive deal is outdated, but it's also very expensive compared to other sports for the short amount of time you get to use it and I think people are starting to realize it's not the deal it once was.


I would like to see them not renew the deal and open it up to all systems so everyone that wants it can get it but with the high price tag I'm not sure how many takers there would be. Plus people are complaining about the cost of sports in general so spending the kind of money the NFL wants is going to be a hard sell.


I know football is a huge deal, I watch it and enjoy it (go Bucs!) but like I've said before with these kinds of discussions it comes to a point where the cost will just be too high and the value not there anymore. I'm not at that point yet, but it's inching closer.


----------



## pronk

Man, I can't seem to win. Now DTv could be on cable?


I am going through my yearly hand-wringing about switching to DirecTV. I literally only watch two television programs currently Dexter and Ray Donavan. I don't watch anything else except Sports, or occasional movies. Of course Game of Thrones was another one, I just mean at this moment in time Dexter and Ray Donavan, and coming up Homeland. (my wife watches steady diet of Bravo, A&E, and cooking/wedding dress/heidi klum shows). She just flips and I think even most the most basic DTV package would have the main channels outside of AMC which my son watches MadMen and BreakingBad. So on one hand I could save money but....


I am almost a cord cutter candidate for instance, MLB I don't need cable for I don't watch local teams I subscribe to mlb.tv and watch on Roku or xbox360. We buy UFC fights but can do that elsewhere.


However having said all of that, because of my college football addiction I cannot cut the cord, so that is just not going to happen. The problem is, you end up not saving any money because you cannot seem to find a way to get internet service to pay off. Directv in Orlando is apparently partnered with ATT, but man I am not sure how much I trust that. I was quoted 69.95 for 24 Mbit service with phone (which I also don't need) but not sure I trust that service.


I am on my laptop for hours on end however and can't bear the thought of going to some slow internet service. So I'll probably continue to vastly overpay for cable which I hardly use outside of ESPN.


Good thing my Brownies continue to suck, that's made the decision not to go DtV pretty easy. Pulling what's left of my hair out.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pronk*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23645487
> 
> 
> Man, I can't seem to win. Now DTv could be on cable?
> 
> 
> I am going through my yearly hand-wringing about switching to DirecTV. I literally only watch two television programs currently Dexter and Ray Donavan. I don't watch anything else except Sports, or occasional movies. Of course Game of Thrones was another one, I just mean at this moment in time Dexter and Ray Donavan, and coming up Homeland. (my wife watches steady diet of Bravo, A&E, and cooking/wedding dress/heidi klum shows). She just flips and I think even most the most basic DTV package would have the main channels outside of AMC which my son watches MadMen and BreakingBad. So on one hand I could save money but....
> 
> 
> I am almost a cord cutter candidate for instance, MLB I don't need cable for I don't watch local teams I subscribe to mlb.tv and watch on Roku or xbox360. We buy UFC fights but can do that elsewhere.
> 
> 
> However having said all of that, because of my college football addiction I cannot cut the cord, so that is just not going to happen. The problem is, you end up not saving any money because you cannot seem to find a way to get internet service to pay off. Directv in Orlando is apparently partnered with ATT, but man I am not sure how much I trust that. I was quoted 69.95 for 24 Mbit service with phone (which I also don't need) but not sure I trust that service.
> 
> 
> I am on my laptop for hours on end however and can't bear the thought of going to some slow internet service. So I'll probably continue to vastly overpay for cable which I hardly use outside of ESPN.
> 
> 
> Good thing my Brownies continue to suck, that's made the decision not to go DtV pretty easy. Pulling what's left of my hair out.



Do it. Time Warner and Brighthouse are awful. U-Verse's 6 meg Internet is more stable and nearly just as fast as TWC's 30 meg. And the PQ on Directv is far superior! A proper install will minimize rain fade. (If you like Pac12, stay with BHN...)


----------



## Nayan

I understand. I look at DirecTV and think to myself 'yeah, they have what I want at a good price too', but then I look at getting locked into a contract that will go up after the first year and still having to pay for internet. I'm a World of Warcraft addict so slow speeds are not for me







.


I love sports but most of my teams are local so buying any of the packages (I do buy MLB though for my son) won't do me any good and cutting the cord is not an option.


I don't like paying what I pay for it either, but I know at least I am getting a great service that works and is dependable. I will gladly pay for piece of mind







.


----------



## kevin120

Nayan I have good news! Your friend in Greenville is getting the sports pass finally!


on channels:

563-590! they are not listing MLB Network though maybe they will just add that










Also our systems are getting:

TVB1

TVB2

TVBS

TVBe


all in the 1400s


and:

ZEE TV

TV Asia

Star India Plus

Star India News

Star India Gold

Life OK


are being duplicated in the 1500s.




Includes: Dallas, Greenville, Commerce.


August 19, 2013



Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future.



AYM Sports **


CBS Sports Network **


CBTV Michoacan **


E!


E! HD **


Flix **


G4


G4 HD


GolTV **


GolTV HD **


KTVT (CBS)


KTVT (CBS) HD


KTXA (IND)


KTXA (IND) HD


Lifetime


Lifetime HD


Lifetime Real Women **


LMN


LMN HD


Mexico 22 **


Music Choice Channels


NHL Center Ice


NHL Center Ice HD


Once Mexico **


Showtime E


Showtime HD E


Showtime 2 E


Showtime 2 HD E


Showtime Showcase E


Showtime Showcase HD E


Showtime Extreme E


Showtime Extreme HD E **


Showtime Beyond E


Showtime Beyond HD E **


Showtime Next E


Showtime Next HD E **


Showtime Women E


Showtime Women HD E **


Showtime Family Zone E


Showtime W †


Showtime 2 W †


Showtime Showcase W †


Showtime Extreme W †


Showtime Beyond W †


Showtime On Demand


Smithsonian HD


Sprout **


Sprout On Demand **


Style


Style HD **


The Movie Channel E


The Movie Channel HD E


The Movie Channel Xtra E


The Movie Channel Xtra HD E **


The Movie Channel W †


The Movie Channel Xtra W †


The Movie Channel On Demand


Youtoo



** Excludes Greenville


† Greenville Only



In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:



ADD:


Pro Sports On Demand to Digital Cable On Demand Channel 605



MOVE:


ESPN 3D from 3D Pass Channel 799



DELETE:


KXAS (Cozi TV) from Basic Service Channel 365


Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of NuvoTV or reposition NuvoTV to the Mas Canales Tier of service **



CHANGE:


None at this time



The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.



QVC Plus to Digital Cable Channel 247 (Dallas)


QVC Plus to Digital Cable Channel 175 (Greenville)


Life OK to Premium Channel 1552


Star India Gold to Premium Channel 1550


Star India News to Premium Channel 1551


Star India Plus to Premium Channel 1553


TVB1 to International Premium Channel 1422


TVB2 to International Premium Channel 1423


TVBe to International Premium Channel 1424


TVBS to International Premium Channel 1425


Zee TV to International Premium Channel 1533


TV Asia to International Premium Channel 1542


beIN Sport HD to HD Tier Channel 809 *


CCTV News to Digital Cable Channel 229 (Dallas)


CCTV News to Digital Cable Channel 154 (Greenville)


Sundance Channel to Digital Cable Channel 246 (Dallas)


Universal Sports to Sports Pass Channel 238


Universal Sports HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 239 *


Shop Zeal 1 to Digital Cable Channel 167 (Greenville)


Star India Plus to Premium Channel 344


Life OK to Premium Channel 345


Star India Gold to Premium Channel 346


Star India News to Premium Channel 347



The below channels apply to Greenville only:



beIN Sport to Sports Pass Channel 553



beIN Sport HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 578 *



Big Ten Network to Sports Pass Channel 554



Big Ten Network HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 579 *



CBS Sports Network to Sports Pass Channel 555



CBS Sports Network HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 580 *



ESPN Classic to Sports Pass Channel 118



ESPN Goal Line/ESPN Buzzer Beater HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 581 *



FOX College Sports - Atlantic to Sports Pass Channel 556



FOX College Sports - Central to Sports Pass Channel 557



FOX College Sports - Pacific to Sports Pass Channel 558



FOX Soccer Plus to Sports Pass Channel 559



FOX Soccer Plus HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 582 *



FUEL TV to Sports Pass Channel 560



MLB Network Strike Zone HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 583 *



NBA TV to Sports Pass Channel 561



NFL Network to Sports Pass Channel 120



NFL Network HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 813 *



NFL RedZone to Sports Pass Channel 563



NFL RedZone HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 585 *



Outdoor Channel to Sports Pass Channel 109



Outdoor Channel HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 727 *



PAC-12 National to Sports Pass Channel 564



PAC-12 National HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 586 *



Sportsman Channel to Sports Pass Channel 565



Sportsman Channel HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 587 *



Tennis Channel to Sports Pass Channel 566



Tennis Channel HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 588 *



TWC SportsNet to Sports Pass Channel 567



TWC SportsNet HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 589 *



Universal Sports to Sports Pass Channel 568



Universal Sports HD to Sports Pass HD Channel 590 *




* HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service


**Excludes Greenville


† Greenville Only



All trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. ©2013 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/tx-dallas.html


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice!! I know he'll be very happy to hear that







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23645957
> 
> 
> Oh nice!! I know he'll be very happy to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



just noticed that those 1400s and 1500s are for the new lineup format TWC is getting ready to rollout is Dallas next?


----------



## Nayan

I just emailed him the notice.


Maybe they will be next







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23646323
> 
> 
> I just emailed him the notice.
> 
> 
> Maybe they will be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



well I am on the Dallas clustered system so I am betting they may just be adding the international premiums in the 1400s and 1500s to start getting people used to them being that high up in the channel range and there is open space from 1000 to 1099 so they could add more HD there for now and just add in the international packages up above that as they are now using 1100-1109 for the EPL package. Also Greenville still has a long way to go even after the addition of the Sports pass as the will still be about 30 HD channels short of what Dallas has.


----------



## jimmycrank

Need Hardware Expert Assistance.


I currently have Turbo Internet and Digital Phone. I'm thinking about ramping up to Lightning and want to know if there is a single piece of hardware that handles both VOIP and Internet. I don't have a lot of room left in the structured cabinet and heat is a concern so I don't want more boxes in there. If there is a single appliance, can I request that I get it or is it just the luck of the draw?


----------



## Nayan

Send a pm to BHNtechXpert and he can hook you up with what you need







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Some more new Charter lineups loaded up in Southern California, and Nicktoons HD is being announced for them on channel 784. Logo HD is no longer listed on channel 852, so it may not be ready to launch yet.


----------



## Nayan

I know Logo wants to go HD but they aren't quite ready yet (it takes a lot to makes those 'ladies' look good!):


Will Logo TV be offered in HD?

We're working on it but the cost of HD-friendly drag queen make-up alone is staggering. But seriously it's an expensive process and one that'll take a while to complete. We've just started shooting all our original series in HD, and it will take time to get everything else upgraded. We're looking into a possible HD channel launch in the future but don't have a date yet.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23647943
> 
> 
> I know Logo wants to go HD but they aren't quite ready yet (it takes a lot to makes those 'ladies' look good!):
> 
> 
> Will Logo TV be offered in HD?
> 
> We're working on it but the cost of HD-friendly drag queen make-up alone is staggering. But seriously it's an expensive process and one that'll take a while to complete. We've just started shooting all our original series in HD, and it will take time to get everything else upgraded. We're looking into a possible HD channel launch in the future but don't have a date yet.



I thought it was possible for October, when the Charter lineups I've been referring to are officially launched.


I think whatever activity occurs with new HD from Viacom, it's clear that Charter Southern California will be launching it.


----------



## Nayan

It would be nice to see it launch in October, but since I have no idea when that FAQ was written it could very well be around that time. We'll just have to keep an eye out for it







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nicktoons HD and Nick Jr. are going to be in 4th quarter notices unless we get more HD Starz/Encore/Plex.


It does appear Logo HD is delayed. Viacom will have more HD to come as they are the conglomerate with the most channels still in SD.


----------



## Nayan

I would really like more Starz/Encore HD (I know I sound like a broken record with that) because it would add more value to the package I subscribe to. It sucks having only one Starz channel in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

We all would like to get that out of the year as it's the big hole in the lineup. Then, the focus will mostly be on getting digital basic that go HD on the system.


I would not even have the Starz package with one HD but do want more Encore/Plex if I decide to get Movie Pass again. However, with IFC going to Digital Basic, I cannot see putting down $9 a month just for FearNet and Vutopia.


----------



## Nayan

I know I shouldn't pay for it either but I'm a sucker for some things







. I'm enjoying The White Queen and in January Black Sails starts (which I really want to see!). Plus my son watches some movies and other programs so it's not a total waste. I pay for the Movie Pass too.


Sometimes I feel like this when I pay my bill:


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


You really need the extra HD value from that.


My gut says nothing new in our notice next week but I do expect something in the 4th quarter.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I've never found the programming all that compelling on Starz. I think they have the worst movie selection of any of the premiums, yet they're the most dependent on the movies.


----------



## Nayan

We'll get them before the year is out (at least I hope so).


This notice will probably say something about Nicktoons HD but I think you're right about not much else. I would be nice to end the year with more HD goodies though







.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23649225
> 
> 
> I've never found the programming all that compelling on Starz. I think they have the worst movie selection of any of the premiums, yet they're the most dependent on the movies.



I tried to watch Spartacus but I just couldn't get into it like I did with Game of Thrones. The White Queen is pretty good but it's not going to be turned into a series. Black Sails looks good and so does Outlander, both slated for next year. Starz reruns their movies into the dirt and while it makes it more convenient for someone with weird working hours like me to watch, I get tired of seeing the same thing over again. But I got a good deal when I ordered it so I won't complain too much.


----------



## dsinger

Am I the only one experiencing an outage? I am assuming that others in the Clermont/Minneola area are out as well since the BHN phone number is constantly busy. Perhaps there practicing for a hurricane


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16920#post_23645562
> 
> 
> Do it. Time Warner and Brighthouse are awful. U-Verse's 6 meg Internet is more stable and nearly just as fast as TWC's 30 meg. And the PQ on Directv is far superior! A proper install will minimize rain fade. (If you like Pac12, stay with BHN...)



Have you lost your mind? U-Verse can barely manage their network with people complaining universally about speed performance issues. Wait until they fully implement their NAT solution to IPv6....lol you think it's borked now you just wait.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsinger*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16950#post_23650384
> 
> 
> Am I the only one experiencing an outage? I am assuming that others in the Clermont/Minneola area are out as well since the BHN phone number is constantly busy. Perhaps there practicing for a hurricane



We are aware and a fix is pending....thank you for being patient. No need to call.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16890#post_23639407
> 
> 
> Gary is wonderful and I wish those people would know how fortunate they are before they choose to go off on him. The Soccer crazies are the ones who mostly do it.
> 
> 
> BHN is a much better company than Comcast. They just keep it coming HD wise. Were now about two weeks before I finally have Sundance HD.
> 
> 
> It's possible those extra channels are in the same mpeg format as the Game and Team channels.



Aww shucks.... (blushing)


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan/Oriolesmagic: Starz also does not seem to stick with their series long enough either. I might get Movie pass but cannot see myself EVER getting Starz even with HD added.


Gary: It's the truth. Your great man and so is BHN.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16950#post_23651787
> 
> 
> Nayan/Oriolesmagic: Starz also does not seem to stick with their series long enough either. I might get Movie pass but cannot see myself EVER getting Starz even with HD added.
> 
> 
> Gary: It's the truth. Your great man and so is BHN.



did you guys get Pro Sports On Demand yesterday? I didn't even though it was supposed to be added on the 20th. Oh HDOrlando what do you think about the sister cable system to mine finally getting the sports pass







and they are also getting some international premiums along with QVC Plus (really just a time shifted QVC) and the international premiums are to be in the 1400s and 1500s and their sports pass will be mainly in the 500s







What is odd is that the Greenville system is getting CBS College Sports SD/HD when TWC is fighting with CBS maybe they are not going to drop it after all ? Greenville is also getting Sportsman Channel HD which is very rare on TWC.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


We did get Pro Sports On demand.


It just has SD content from NBA TV and NFL Network.


Maybe they are assuming the CBS deal will be done soon. Some nice additions for the system though.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16950#post_23651931
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> We did get Pro Sports On demand.
> 
> 
> It just has SD content from NBA TV and NFL Network.
> 
> 
> Maybe they are assuming the CBS deal will be done soon. Some nice additions for the system though.



yeah on the plus side Nayan's friend will finally be able to get beIN Sport along with all of the sports pass channels that Dallas has I believe that they will get the tier later this month before football season







Wouldn't surprise me if Greenville is getting a fiber feed from Dallas for those channels as we have all of those and then some. I know that the main headend in North Texas is in East Dallas so they probably ran a fiber feed up that way running along Interstate 30 from Dallas to Greenville, I am betting that is how they get their VOD shows off of the servers in Dallas.


----------



## Nayan

He's gonna be a very happy guy. His wife, maybe not so much







.


I think CBS Sports is separate and negotiated differently than CBS/Showtime/etc. and that's why we didn't lose it and it's being added to those systems.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16950#post_23651959
> 
> 
> I think CBS Sports is separate and negotiated differently than CBS/Showtime/etc. and that's why we didn't lose it and it's being added to those systems.



Yep:

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/cbs-sports-net-not-option-open-nfl-coverage-retrans-dispute/145065 


> Quote:
> CBS Sports Network is not part of those deals.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks for the link







.


----------



## ksaxman

Programming question for BHN-Tampa. I"ve been waiting 20 years for BHN-Tampa to add CNN International and Boomerang. Other BHN systems has had these two networks for 20 years but not Tampa Bay customers. If the issue is capacity then why do we have Jewelery Tv on 3 channels. I have contacted BHN Tampa customer service repeatedly and all I get is a non answer. Can someone please educate me with an explanation


----------



## HDOrlando

CBS Sports Network is separate but if there is a dispute between the companies or a deal that has to be renewed, sometimes that holds things up in terms of it being added.


On the TWC/BHN MTM deals, they have CBS Sports Network as possibly being dropped or moved to Sports Pass. You would have to think when they renew CBS/Showtime, they will work CBS Sports Network into the deal. This whole annoying thing should be ending soon and we will all rejoice when it does.



ksaxman: Bright House is working to get everyone even on channel lineups. Over the past few years, everyone outside The Panhandle has pretty much gotten the same updates and BHN has narrowed the gap by adding things like Jewish Life and NASA TV to systems that did not have it in those updates.


CNN International HD is rumored to be out and since BHN adds HD feeds as long as nothing from a company is on MTM agreements, I think you guys will get CNN International when we all get the HD feed for it.


On Boomerang, I would assume they would eventually add it if they are evening out the lineups. It is unclear when they will end up doing this though.

Please let me know if this answer helps you.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16950#post_23655663
> 
> 
> CBS Sports Network is separate but if there is a dispute between the companies or a deal that has to be renewed, sometimes that holds things up in terms of it being added.
> 
> 
> On the TWC/BHN MTM deals, they have CBS Sports Network as possibly being dropped or moved to Sports Pass. You would have to think when they renew CBS/Showtime, they will work CBS Sports Network into the deal. This whole annoying thing should be ending soon and we will all rejoice when it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ksaxman: Bright House is working to get everyone even on channel lineups. Over the past few years, everyone outside The Panhandle has pretty much gotten the same updates and BHN has narrowed the gap by adding things like Jewish Life and NASA TV to systems that did not have it in those updates.
> 
> 
> CNN International HD is rumored to be out and since BHN adds HD feeds as long as nothing from a company is on MTM agreements, I think you guys will get CNN International when we all get the HD feed for it.
> 
> 
> On Boomerang, I would assume they would eventually add it if they are evening out the lineups. It is unclear when they will end up doing this though.
> 
> Please let me know if this answer helps you.



hmm the TWC notices this week no longer listed CBS sports as possibly being removed rather just listed as on month to month.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It varies on each notice in terms of the wording.


Whenever the CBS deal gets done, they probably will also settle the CBS Sports Network situation. May it happen soon.


----------



## Nayan

Some folks are speculating that the spat between CBS/TWC won't end until the actual football season starts. Let's hope it get's done sooner than that as that's a lot of Dexter people will be missing.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's about 2 1/2 weeks.


"Dexter" people will be able to catch up on demand when this is all over.


The latest I have heard is FIOS accepted the same deal offered to Time Warner Cable but that's just the CBS CEO speaking. In the end, this whole thing is just frustrating.


----------



## Nayan

Yes it is and I hope it get's done before football starts, not right up to that point. I read that about Fios and I take anything Les says with a grain of salt.


I feel bad for whoever's job it is to post for BH on Facebook, as some of the topics are good but every post is either people spamming they want Showtime back or The Blaze added.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Especially the birthday and Krapdashian posts. The Showtime thing has more people than The Blaze thing/.


----------



## Nayan

Krapdashian










Either way, I hope this is all over soon so we can move onto more important things, like what we want added to the lineup next







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for the correct spelling. Unfortunately, I DVR them for my sister who does not cable so she can watch them when she comes over.


Agreed on that and only 1 1/2 weeks until we finally get Sundance HD.


----------



## Nayan

Oh hon I wasn't going to correct your spelling LOL! Krapdashian is appropriate







. (so I don't tick anyone off, I know it's Kardashian)


That'll be nice once we get Sundance HD and then FXX. Maybe by the end of the year we can hopefully get Chiller HD for you







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ahh, I did not realize that and it's nice to see a woman find that show to be crap.


What excites me about FXX is FX having more room to invest in drama as I watch four shows on their network.


Sundance HD will be nice but I'm doubting the E!/Style/Esquire/Sprout deal gets done clearing the way for Chiller HD by year's end. I'd rather knock out the Starz/Encore stuff then having that big addition loom over getting the channels that launch in HD.


I do think there is a chance BHN might get Al-Jazerra for you though.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16950#post_23659078
> 
> 
> Ahh, I did not realize that and it's nice to see a woman find that show to be crap.
> 
> 
> What excites me about FXX is FX having more room to invest in drama as I watch four shows on their network.
> 
> 
> Sundance HD will be nice but I'm doubting the E!/Style/Esquire/Sprout deal gets done clearing the way for Chiller HD by year's end. I'd rather knock out the Starz/Encore stuff then having that big addition loom over getting the channels that launch in HD.
> 
> 
> I do think there is a chance BHN might get Al-Jazerra for you though.



hmm I forgot to mention that in Hawaii TWC is adding: G4 SD and G4 HD to the system right before the esquire change over so maybe that means a new contract was signed?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It's possible.


It's also possible Comcast wants it on the system before The Esquire change.


We shall see but I would love to see a new deal that could net us Sprout HD and Chiller HD.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16950#post_23659145
> 
> 
> hmm I forgot to mention that in Hawaii TWC is adding: G4 SD and G4 HD to the system right before the esquire change over so maybe that means a new contract was signed?



According to my database, Hawaii already has G4 SD and HD.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16950#post_23659078
> 
> 
> Ahh, I did not realize that and it's nice to see a woman find that show to be crap.
> 
> 
> What excites me about FXX is FX having more room to invest in drama as I watch four shows on their network.
> 
> 
> Sundance HD will be nice but I'm doubting the E!/Style/Esquire/Sprout deal gets done clearing the way for Chiller HD by year's end. I'd rather knock out the Starz/Encore stuff then having that big addition loom over getting the channels that launch in HD.
> 
> 
> I do think there is a chance BHN might get Al-Jazerra for you though.



I only watch a few reality shows, like Ice Road Truckers, Ax Men, Face-Off. I avoid anything with Housewives, dancing children or people who think they're all that.


I would like to have AJA. They shut down all their other feeds once they went live on cable so it would be nice to have it again







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: Got ya. Love that database you have.


Nayan: My goodness, I think you are one of the first woman I know that does not watch the damn housewives or the dancing shows although I'd love to see that big lady beat the crap out of some of those snotty mothers.


AJA is likely to happen especially with others like Direct TV and Dish Network having it. Just hang in there. I know you miss that Al-Jazerra English feed.


Your a great woman.


----------



## Nayan

Aww that's a very sweet thing to say HD, thank you







.


----------



## Nayan

Busy TV night in the Nayan household. I have the Rays/Yankees game going, along with the Nationwide race and the Packers/Seahawks. Thank you BH for making it possible and making both myself and my son happy.


----------



## kevin120

Hey guys TWC is handing out or was handing out antennas in the affected areas of the blackout







I got one when they opened my local payment center for the day and it is a nice one RCA ANT501 amplified VHF/UHF antenna. The good thing is that it allows me to get CBS/ KTXA 21 along with being a back up TV option if the cable goes out







during the nasty storms we have in the North Texas area several times a year. Last year we were without power for several hours and I had an antenna hooked up to make sure that we were not getting any more bad storms as we had several tornadoes that day in the area. I have to say thanks to TWC as they are doing the right thing by showing how OTA TV should remain free. The antenna is a $50 antenna by the way.


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice! I heard they were doing that and it's pretty awesome to give you a way to watch CBS and the games this weekend







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It's the truth, it's wonderful to know a woman who doesn't watch garbage. My mom, sister and aunt all do.


It's also nice to know a fellow customer who appreciates BHN as much as I do.


Kevin: I heard about that. This whole thing will be over in two weeks and am looking forward to thinking about channel additions.


----------



## Nayan

I do appreciate them a bunch, and all of you as well







. Since this is one of my rare days off, I need to go listen to my earworms. If you need me or want to chat look at my sig







.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Hi guys,


Does anyone know why certain OD shows are not available the day after broadcast? I was wanting to watch Burn Notice Friday night and it was not there. It was on the rebroadcast schedule for today so I recorded it. Some shows are available the next day and some don't show up for a while. Is the is the network or BHN?


Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U,


It varies.


Some are available next day, some a few days after and others a week later.


Everyone: We get our notice this week. I'm betting on our HD addition announcement later in the quarter but you never know.


We will at least get our FXX channel numbers.


----------



## Nayan

My worst nightmare has come true. I had to move out yesterday (not by choice) and I no longer have BH anything :*(.


----------



## HDOrlando

Your kidding right?


----------



## Nayan

Sadly no I'm not. Short story is my ex let me live here while my son was under 18. Now that he's 18 my ex sold the house with the closing on Monday (he said he needs the money) and I needed to get out. It's his house and he can do whatever he wants, but it just put me in a very tight spot to find a place in a day. So my new place is nice and safe but TV sucks and I am not happy at all


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


That sucks and no offense, what a piece of crap.


Had no idea about the situation but you'll find better.


Hopefully, you eventually get BHN back. What do you have at the moment?


----------



## dotsdavid

What a jerk


----------



## Nayan

HD: I have some company called Moonbeam. It's $100/month all the channels I watch but no HD!! Internet is super slow DSL for $50/month. I only signed a six month lease so I'll be looking at some other places.


David: Yes he is, that's why he's my ex







.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Thanks.


Does anyone know why BHN is not authorized on the USA network page. I thought I could catch up on some shows there but BHN is not one of the cable providers supported on their web site.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: No HD for 100 a month. That's Bull! Your Ex Sucks.


R-U-Q-R-U: No idea. We have not had any of the NBC stuff minus the stuff Comcast brought with them on MTM's for a while so maybe that deal will come up soon and we will get a better streaming deal eventually.


----------



## Nayan

I did talk to some of my new neighbors in the gym and they agree it's a huge rip-off. It sounds more appealing to put up an antenna and pay AT&T a few bucks extra a month on my phone for internet. It would be cheaper until I can either get a place that has BH or buy a house.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our TV/Internet bill is cheaper than $150. Prob some rip-off deal they have with the complex.


----------



## Nayan

Probably. I know my BH bill was much cheaper than that. At least I do have stuff like NFL Network, Weather Channel, Starz and HBO. Still, it's not BH







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Since it seems like this thread has a lot of sadness right now, I thought I'd share that Antietam Cable down the road from me in Hagerstown, MD is getting 8 new HD channels on 9/1 to put them at 102. While this number isn't a lot, they have a lot of rare channels, and they're getting some more.


They're getting ESPNEWS HD, TVGN HD, Reelz HD, HLN HD, DIY HD, World Fishing Network HD, Sportsman HD and The Movie Channel HD.


They have TV Land HD, Military HD, Ovation HD, FXM HD, AXS.TV, HDNet Movies, PBS Kids Sprout HD, and I think what holes they have will keep getting filled. Unlike Atlantic Broadband here in Cumberland, Antietam Cable is providing a competitive product to their customers, and always improving.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I feel for you.


Oriolesmagic: As you know, we do not have 4 of those channels. When BHN Tampa Bay had FS Florida and GSN while we did not, I hated it. It must really suck to have a huge HD disparity in your area.


----------



## Nayan

I remember when we didn't have those either. It is nice to see smaller systems add new channels though.


And as luck may have it I might not be without BH for long. I got something in the works







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Nice.


Everyone: Looks like the scheduled re-brand on News 13 in the notice is more than just a re-name. It's now more of a Bay News 9 clone.


----------



## oriolesmagic

That's why I left for DirecTV on 8/15. I was sick of waiting for HD that appeared to never come. I have so much more and a Multi-Room DVR for less money. I wouldn't go back to Atlantic Broadband if you paid me unless they have a massive overhaul of the system.


----------



## voltaire10

Here's a link to an Engadget report " Time Warner Cable TV app brings live TV to Xbox 360 "


Hopefully brighthouse will follow suit quickly. It would be nice...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16980#post_23672763
> 
> 
> Nayan: I feel for you.
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic: As you know, we do not have 4 of those channels. When BHN Tampa Bay had FS Florida and GSN while we did not, I hated it. It must really suck to have a huge HD disparity in your area.



I was just checking out the re-brand. Much better!


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: Definitely the right move. Hopefully, Direct TV will add a lot more before year's end.


Voltaire10: I would bet on that.


Maya68: I remember years ago when I would go down to Tampa Bay and see what they had down there. Bay News 9 was so much better than News 13. Then, they changed things a few years ago but now they have gone full way.


While I'm not a big local news guy, it's nice to have the service especially when there is something that happens locally or you just want to see the weather.


----------



## HDOrlando

Universal Sports SD/HD is in the guide on 205 SD and 1164 HD


It's supposed to be on Sports Pass but I can get it now. I'm not bringing Sports Pass back until September 8 for NFL Red Zone.


This likely means Sundance HD, Inspiration HD, QVC Plus SD/HD and HSN will be in the guide before September 1 and Labor Day weekend.


On another note, The FEC has gotten involved in the CBS/Time Warner Dispute so that will definitely be ending soon which will be nice for all of us.


----------



## mgsports

For IONTV's ISHOP and QVC to be added it would be up to BHN or so on here to hookup a deal with local IONTV to carry them.


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16980#post_23675680
> 
> 
> I was just checking out the re-brand. Much better!



Definitely very similar to the Tampa Channel now - even the music is the same

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment/blogs/tv-guy/os-news-13-unveils-new-look-hires-danny-treanors-replacement-20130827,0,6537946.post


----------



## feb1003

HDorlando


Here in Bakersfield , BHN just added the Universal Sports channel ch 146 Sd and ch 1146 HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: Were not discussing that and already have QVC.


diesel32: It's like a clone.


feb1003: Thanks for the news. I think they added it everywhere early then but do want them to add the rest of our update before the weekend.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16980#post_23675814
> 
> 
> Universal Sports SD/HD is in the guide on 205 SD and 1164 HD
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be on Sports Pass but I can get it now. I'm not bringing Sports Pass back until September 8 for NFL Red Zone.
> 
> 
> This likely means Sundance HD, Inspiration HD, QVC Plus SD/HD and HSN will be in the guide before September 1 and Labor Day weekend.
> 
> 
> On another note, The FEC has gotten involved in the CBS/Time Warner Dispute so that will definitely be ending soon which will be nice for all of us.



Universal Sports popped up here in Michigan as well. And, like you, I can view it even though I don't currently have the Sports Pass.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's also on the BHN website so I think this was a planned early launch.


Hopefully, we still get the rest of our update early.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Most TWC systems launched Universal Sports today (Northeast, Carolinas and Texas were all today), so BHN may just be following along with that, and the others might be up later.


----------



## dotsdavid

Its almost the end of the month which means we will get our press releases soon. I hope we get the nick channels in hd, the starz and encore hd channels, and the channel number for fxx


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17010#post_23678529
> 
> 
> Its almost the end of the month which means we will get our press releases soon. I hope we get the nick channels in hd, the starz and encore hd channels, and the channel number for fxx



Charter's next all-digital market is Saginaw, MI. They had the Digital Now site up for them as well as addresses for digital equipment pick-up, but no lineups. Charter seems to be proactive with Viacom HD, so they'll get whatever's launching. Logo was swapped out for Nicktoons in Southern California, I don't know if we'll see any new surprises in Saginaw with Logo coming back, with Nick Jr. or Teen Nick in HD. Nicktoons HD definitely is a possibility. Another possibility (although doubtful for Michigan) is MTV tr3s launching in HD, which would be easy since so much of its content is recycled from MTV and MTV2.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: That could very well be the case.


dotsdavid: Michigan gets theirs tomorrow so we get a jump on our notices which likely come Friday.


This is the first notice that could include something for the 4th quarter (October-December) and I fully expect us to get at least the Starz/Encore HD along with the Plex HD for the systems that do not have it and/or the new Nick (Nick Jr. and Nick Toons) HD channels.


Other possibilities include..............


The Pac 12 Network Regional Channels SD/HD

Pivot SD/HD

New channels we already have in SD that are in HD or could go HD (Chiller HD, Aspire HD, Logo HD, CNN International HD).


Given the possibilities, I strongly believe were getting The HD Starz/Encore channels or the new Nick's when the first being more likely.


Both would be great though.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17010#post_23678578
> 
> 
> oriolesmagic: That could very well be the case.
> 
> 
> dotsdavid: Michigan gets theirs tomorrow so we get a jump on our notices which likely come Friday.
> 
> 
> This is the first notice that could include something for the 4th quarter (October-December) and I fully expect us to get at least the Starz/Encore HD along with the Plex HD for the systems that do not have it and/or the new Nick (Nick Jr. and Nick Toons) HD channels.
> 
> 
> Other possibilities include..............
> 
> 
> The Pac 12 Network Regional Channels SD/HD
> 
> Pivot SD/HD
> 
> New channels we already have in SD that are in HD or could go HD (Chiller HD, Aspire HD, Logo HD, CNN International HD).
> 
> 
> Given the possibilities, I strongly believe were getting The HD Starz/Encore channels or the new Nick's when the first being more likely.
> 
> 
> Both would be great though.



I would think if the Pac-12 regionals are coming that they'd be launching on Saturday since college football season starts. I guess they could insert those in a notice now at the last minute.


----------



## Nayan

Anything in HD would be great, but the Starz is really needed







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: They should probably do that like they did the Premier League Channels. Get it over with. It would be a bonus to our update.


Nayan: Starz is definitely most needed as it is the biggest hole hole in the lineup. Getting these out of the way will knock a block of at least 9 HD channels off the chart and clear the way for more digital basic Hd channels next year.


Other holes are channels we do not have at all.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17010#post_23678844
> 
> 
> Anything in HD would be great, but the Starz is really needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



did your friend in Greenville get the Sports pass today? I got Universal sports net today in the Dallas area so he should have gotten it


----------



## Nayan

Yes he did







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17010#post_23679267
> 
> 
> Yes he did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



did he subscribe today? I know that they were to get about 20 or so channels added to the sports tier in the Greenville TX system.


I also know that they may still be missing:

ESPNU SD/HD

MLB Network SD/HD (MLB Strike Zone HD is carried but not this?)

NBA TV HD (they have the SD version in the Sports pass now)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17010#post_23678559
> 
> 
> Charter's next all-digital market is Saginaw, MI. They had the Digital Now site up for them as well as addresses for digital equipment pick-up, but no lineups. Charter seems to be proactive with Viacom HD, so they'll get whatever's launching. Logo was swapped out for Nicktoons in Southern California, I don't know if we'll see any new surprises in Saginaw with Logo coming back, with Nick Jr. or Teen Nick in HD. Nicktoons HD definitely is a possibility. Another possibility (although doubtful for Michigan) is MTV tr3s launching in HD, which would be easy since so much of its content is recycled from MTV and MTV2.



Looks like the Charter systems in Texas that have gone all digital now have:

ESPN Goal Line SD (298) HD (698)

Disney Jr. SD (84) HD (824)


so yeah now that system is at I think 143 or 144 HD channels










I have a feeling more may be coming later this year


----------



## HDOrlando

Amazing how someone could have MLB Strike Zone and not MLB Network.


Also, I looked ahead on the Fox Soccer Channel guide and I saw FXX programming on September 2.


Hopefully, they move the channel out of the Sports Section.


Yimitz will have the Michigan notice tomorrow.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: Yes he did subscribe today and he's pretty happy with it. Hopefully they will add those missing HD channels soon as it will make it a much better value.


HD: I hope so too! Thee will be no reason for it to be in the Sports area once the change is made.


I hope Yimitz has some good news







.


And my big news is I will have BH again Friday







. Long, weird story but I have the house back. I owe a lot of people a lot of pizza and beer







.


----------



## yimitz

Well, for what it's worth, here's the Michigan notice. Not much newsy, I'm afraid. (Click on the image for the larger version.)


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17010#post_23680444
> 
> 
> Kevin: Yes he did subscribe today and he's pretty happy with it. Hopefully they will add those missing HD channels soon as it will make it a much better value.
> 
> 
> HD: I hope so too! Thee will be no reason for it to be in the Sports area once the change is made.
> 
> 
> I hope Yimitz has some good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> And my big news is I will have BH again Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Long, weird story but I have the house back. I owe a lot of people a lot of pizza and beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Glad to hear things are looking up. Years ago, my sister went through some similar issues with her ex, and we had to move her and her 1-year-old son on 2 hours notice. Not fun at all.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


Thanks for posting the notice. I did not expect much this month but do expect Star/Encore/Plex Hd or the new Nick channels by the end of the year.


My observations......................


ESPN 3D is shutting down and other TWC notices have it around this date. This was expected.


G4 (Esquire) and Style might indeed have a drop dead date. If they do, I wonder why E! is not included with them and if Sprout (Michigan has no version of this) is as well.


It's possible this is a threat from Bright House that G4 and Style will be dropped.


It would be nice if they all are so a drop dead the way can be cleared for Chiller HD and Sprout HD. We all know TWC/BHN is unlikely to drop stuff from a conglomerate and this would be a ploy to drop lower rated channels to get a better deal for them and/or E!


New Channel...............


I have never heard of Willow Cricket HD but I guess we will get on that on our crazy HD lineup.


While FXX is not even up, I think they mean Fox Soccer which is becoming FXX Monday is moving channel locations. This is good so it's not in the Sports Section.


Finally, nothing new MTM wise although it appears Music Choice is back on the deals.


Our notice comes tomorrow.


Thanks as always!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Awesome!


I'm really happy for you.


BTW: It looks like FXX will not be in the sports section.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17010#post_23681045
> 
> 
> 
> While FXX is not even up, I think they mean Fox Soccer which is becoming FXX Monday is moving channel locations. This is good so it's not in the Sports Section.



Yes, I'm sure that's what they meant, even if they didn't state it well.







It will be in a much more logical spot for us once the format change happens.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks







. I'm pretty happy too!


Thank you Yimitz for the notice.


Willow Cricket has been around for awhile it seems (formerly Cricket Plus). It's a sportsy thing so of course I'll check it out. We knew about ESPN 3D shutting down but the G4/Esquire and Style having an actual date is interesting. I wonder if our notice will have the same date? I guess we'll know tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: Agreed on all fronts.


Nayan: Were very happy for you. The new Cricket Channel is another example of how far BHN is willing to go.


The G4 (Esquire) and Style possible drop dead date is the main thing I'm looking forward to seeing the wording on tomorrow. The Indiana Notice will pop up on the IndyStar website sometime after midnight.


----------



## mgsports

Theirs is Neo Cricket. Could get like Metro Sports and so on.
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lineup_web/US:32714#sidebyside BHN doesn't have all the Digital Sub Channels that are available in Orlando that includes WOPX's 4.

FXX doesn't have to be in a notice becuase it already was.


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy doesn't have the btn hd alts so I think that may be in indy legal notice tomorrow


----------



## HDOrlando

The Indiana notice will be posted from the IndyStar by me or someone else sometime between midnight and 2 AM.


I hope to have the Orlando notice up between 3 and 5 AM


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the Indiana notice.


Summary


- Music Choice is indeed back on the MTM's meaning it being off the past few months was likely a typo.


- They are getting the Cricket HD channel. In addition, they are getting EWTN HD meaning Tampa Bay and Birmingham will likely follow suit.


- FXX is moving channel numbers but looks like it will be in the sports section for about a month.


- The wording on G4 (Esquire) and Style is the same. September is also the date G4 becomes Esquire. We know ESPN 3-D is gone that day regardless. The Esquire/Style thing will be the big thing to watch after the CBS/Showtime thing is settled.




NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This...

Legal - 08/30/13

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, G4, GolTV, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Style, and WAPA America remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Finally, Bright House Networks may cease carriage of CBS Sports Network. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On or after September 23, 2013, the following channels may be dropped from the line-up: ESPN 3D Channel 1747 G4 Channel 144 G4 HD Channel 1144 Style Channel 210 Style HD Channel 1210 On or after October 9, 2013, the following channels will move to new channel locations: FXX EastFrom Channel 434 TO Channel 145 FXX East HDFrom Channel 1434 TO Channel 1145 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On or after October 1, 2013, the following channels will be added to the SDV system: Willow CricketSports Pass Channel 449 Willow Cricket HDSports Pass Channel 1449 EWTN HDChannel 1251 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 8/30/13 - 6095284) - 08/30


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is our Orlando's notice

*MTM Deals*


Cine Mexicano

Latele Novela Network

TV Colombia


are now all off after being on for about a month. Music Choice is back though.

*G4 and Style Drop Threat*


Here is the exact wording.


Also, we may cease carriage of G4 and Style on or after September 23, 2013


I think this is because they are determined neither channel is really needed and I'm glad since I cannot stand Style and what G4 is becoming (Esquire). Both channels are not needed.


This could also be a ploy to get a better renewal deal for E! but clearly TWC/BHN are the ones who are going to pull here.


I hope they do the drop unless getting a 24/7 HD version of Sprout and/or Chiller HD comes into play with a new deal.


This will be interesting to watch.









*Other Things*


- They mention the HSN and Shop NBC SD channel moves that never happened but were mentioned in the last notice.


- The addition of the Extra Time HD channels on August 15.


- ESPN 3-D is going bye-bye September 30 and The 3-D Pass will thus be no more.


- They only list the addition of the SD version of Willow Cricket on Sports Pass Channel 206. I will contact Gary because i think the lack of an HD channel is a misprint.


- Primetime HD OD is moving from 1506 to 1318 on October 8 (It already did this yesterday but I guess the 1506 version goes bye-bye then)


- On October 9, FXX moves from 104/1159 to 156/1287. Hopefully, this move is similar to Prime Time HD OD's move and is on both channels until October 9 upon launch Monday. My guess is this will happen.

*Final Thoughts*


- I'll check with Gary on the HD version of Willow Cricket.


- This G4 (Esquire) and Style thing is going to be the story of the month once the CBS/Showtime thing is over.


- After we get our HD update (Sundance HD and others) on Sunday, I'll be making a new post for the chart.


BTW: I hope they fix the navigation on this forum. It is not easy to get here since the update yesterday.


----------



## Nayan

Style and G4/Esquire are not on my must-watch list, so if they go away that's fine







.


We should be getting the HD version of Willow so I am sure that's a typo.


Overall, not much this month but we kind of expected that. Hopefully towards the end of the year we'll get some of things we want like Sprout, Chiller HD, more Starz, etc.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgsports*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17000_100#post_23684070
> 
> 
> The other local Cable system here that's starts with a C has Sprout in HD.



Comcast's Orlando system does not have PBS Kids Sprout in HD. For some reason, while a common channel on Comcast systems, is rare in Florida. Florida is one of the last markets that hasn't seen the newer batch of network channels for them.


It's good to see EWTN HD coming to Indianapolis, and filling some of those missing holes in the various lineups. I suspect FXX will be seeing a lot of new channel numbers to put it closer to FX and to other general entertainment channels. I'm expecting it by next week on DirecTV to see it on 250 instead of 619.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Definitely.


mgsports: Why do you always derail discussion? Oriolesmagic even pointed out Comcast Orlando doesn't have Sprout HD.


oriolesmagic: Thanks for pointing this out.


The EWTN HD addition probably happens in Tampa Bay and Birmingham too. It is a nice example of BHN is evening things out like they did with the summer update.


FXX is going to have a very wide launch. On Bright House, I expect it to be on both it's new and old channel number quickly so it's not only in the sports section.


----------



## HDOrlando

This thread is not about Comcast.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17000_100#post_23685850
> 
> 
> This thread is not about Comcast.



No TWC or BHN market has PBS Kids Sprout in HD. Its carriage in SD is limited throughout the TWC/BHN footprint. Tampa, Birmingham and Bakersfield have it, Orlando, Michigan and Indianapolis do not.


To bring all this back full circle into the discussion we were having before mgsports' peculiar posts, Sprout would be tied into the G4/Style dispute that might be coming. If a renewal is established, Sprout SD becomes a possibility for those markets without it, as does HD. BHN has shown that it's trying to make the lineups all look the same, and fill the missing holes with the exception of launching a Latino package in Michigan.


PBS Kids Sprout HD has been turning up on providers outside of Comcast. Ones according to my database that have launched it include AT&T U-Verse, CenturyLink Prism, Charter, Service Electric in PA, WOW, Antietam Cable here in MD, Google Fiber and Click! in Tacoma, WA.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


Agreed on all fronts.


The thing I like about this is their appears to be a drop dead date and it will likely lead to a faster conclusion for E!'s new deal and getting us all the 24/7 version of Sprout in HD. It will be even better if Chiller HD was involved.


In the end, I do not think there will be a drop but a quicker settlement.


I love how well you know all the cable systems.


----------



## Nayan

I got BH re-hooked up today and I wish we did have Chiller HD! My son wants to watch Day of the Dead 2 tonight







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin (Is that you?),


If not, I know you have been waiting for this.


I expect other BHN/TWC customers to get it on Sports Pass. Not sure we get it tomorrow though.


Congrats Kevin! You deserve this.


----------



## Nayan

Well, you never know


----------



## HDOrlando

If ABC/TWC-BHN was up, we would have gotten word in a notice. I think this deal was to add on Longhorn as it is just before the first game.


I expect word that the CBS-Showtime thing will be settled soon as well.


Nayan: This G4/Style standoff could lead to us getting Chiller HD. Hate watching those SD movies. Let's hope for the best.


I guess we can watch for Long Horn tomorrow but not sure we will get it. I'm pumped for Sundance HD Sunday.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Good for TX TWC customers, but a channel for essentially 3 football games is why we have the mess we do with cable systems and rising costs.


I suspect it will be seen on Sports Pass throughout the TWC footprint, since YES and NESN are carried with no actual in-game content. I would think it's up tomorrow before the New Mexico State/Texas game, considering the channel loses a third of its value after tomorrow.


Edit: TWC has channel numbers up and claims it's available on their website.


SD 910/HD 911 in Greenville/Commerce and Dallas.

SD 395/HD 396 in San Antonio.

SD 444/HD 1593 in Austin and Waco.

SD 333/HD 1333 on all other TX systems.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motorola870*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17000_100#post_23686577
> 
> 
> ABC TWC/Bright house renewal likely completed? I find it ironic that the last long term deal expired on Sept 1 2010 so new deal worked out this week?
> 
> 
> Just need Disney Jr. HD in Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to have all Disney Channels that are in HD in HD



The TWC lineups have such wide disparities in HD. Even the ones that feature the same number of channels have different ones. All the ones on the same numbering system (the systems outside of Dallas, Austin and San Antonio) could all give 10 new HD channels to each other. I suspect those lineups will see a ton of Comcast HD when the Style/G4 agreement is made, because they lack E! HD, Style HD, Oxygen HD, TV One HD (not carried in all of the TX markets).


Since there's been a new agreement with AMC Networks, I suspect IFC HD will be added throughout TX systems.


I also think a batch similar to what California saw will come to Texas and the Midwest with Disney Jr. HD, Military Channel HD, OWN HD, Fox Deportes HD, TV Land HD, MTV2 HD, FearNet HD, FXM HD and Sundance HD. I don't know if the Starz HD channels will come eventually to TWC or not. TX has more of them than anyone (Starz in Black HD and Starz Cinema HD have only been seen in TX via TWC), but the Midwest only has Starz HD and Starz Kids & Family HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17040#post_23686732
> 
> 
> Good for TX TWC customers, but a channel for essentially 3 football games is why we have the mess we do with cable systems and rising costs.
> 
> 
> I suspect it will be seen on Sports Pass throughout the TWC footprint, since YES and NESN are carried with no actual in-game content. I would think it's up tomorrow before the New Mexico State/Texas game, considering the channel loses a third of its value after tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Edit: TWC has channel numbers up and claims it's available on their website.
> 
> 
> SD 910/HD 911 in Greenville/Commerce and Dallas.



yes the channels are up










910 is not SDV in Dallas and 911 is


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17040#post_23686756
> 
> 
> The TWC lineups have such wide disparities in HD. Even the ones that feature the same number of channels have different ones. All the ones on the same numbering system (the systems outside of Dallas, Austin and San Antonio) could all give 10 new HD channels to each other. I suspect those lineups will see a ton of Comcast HD when the Style/G4 agreement is made, because they lack E! HD, Style HD, Oxygen HD, TV One HD (not carried in all of the TX markets).
> 
> 
> Since there's been a new agreement with AMC Networks, I suspect IFC HD will be added throughout TX systems.
> 
> 
> I also think a batch similar to what California saw will come to Texas and the Midwest with Disney Jr. HD, Military Channel HD, OWN HD, Fox Deportes HD, TV Land HD, MTV2 HD, FearNet HD, FXM HD and Sundance HD. I don't know if the Starz HD channels will come eventually to TWC or not. TX has more of them than anyone (Starz in Black HD and Starz Cinema HD have only been seen in TX via TWC), but the Midwest only has Starz HD and Starz Kids & Family HD.



I think Greenville is at 125 HD channels after today's add and the sports pass addition.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17040#post_23686523
> 
> 
> Well, you never know



I have been having problems logging in outside of my home as my password reset has been sending my reset password to an email that is not working so I have been battling with my browser trying to keep logging in and I am a little frustrated because I have had to create multiple accounts due to not being able to login outside of my house and they keep getting deleted. Mods can I have help getting my password straightened out?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Congratulations!


You so deserve to finally have this. We probably will get it on Sports Pass eventually. Hopefully, this makes an SEC Network (ESPN has stake in both) standoff next summer less likely.


Everyone: A new deal with The Comcast Channels could definitely clear the way for more HD channels and am very hopefully September 23 is a real drop dead.


For now, I'm very happy for Kevin.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17000_100#post_23686772
> 
> 
> I think Greenville is at 125 HD channels after today's add and the sports pass addition.



I have 115 for Greenville with the additions, but that's not counting the 2 CBS stations, Smithsonian HD and the Showtime/TMC HD channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've been looking around and there are no signs that Long Horn Network will be anywhere except Texas.


I'll be putting it on the possibilities list when I re-post the chart after our update Sunday.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17040#post_23687015
> 
> 
> I have 115 for Greenville with the additions, but that's not counting the 2 CBS stations, Smithsonian HD and the Showtime/TMC HD channels.



Well counting the CBS/Showtime Channels and ESPN3D along with Special Events 1 and 2 3D they have 125 HD channels now the reason I count ESPN3D and the Special Events Channels is because they are broadcast in 720p or 1080i which is HD







So assuming that CBS comes back soon the Greenville system will be at 125 HD channels and Dallas at 151 HD channels the most in the State of Texas on TWC.


So far this month TWC has added in HD in Dallas/Greenville:

EPL 1-5 HD

Longhorn Network HD

Universal Sports HD


I want to say willow cricket SD/HD will be added in most TWC systems but we will have to wait until the middle of september to see as the first notices of the month for Texas won't likely have it listed due to us only having channels usually announced only 2 weeks out.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17040#post_23687200
> 
> 
> I've been looking around and there are no signs that Long Horn Network will be anywhere except Texas.
> 
> 
> I'll be putting it on the possibilities list when I re-post the chart after our update Sunday.



I would say give it until next week to see if we find out more info







Given the holiday weekend I don't think the addition to the sports pass is going to be a top priority for systems outside of Texas maybe by next weekend? I mean the only reason for the rush this week was due to tommorow nights game.


Oh I am betting the reason why the standard definition version of LHN in Texas is not SDV is due to bandwidth availability and possible addition to digital adapters as anyone with expanded basic or higher get the channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17040#post_23686756
> 
> 
> The TWC lineups have such wide disparities in HD. Even the ones that feature the same number of channels have different ones. All the ones on the same numbering system (the systems outside of Dallas, Austin and San Antonio) could all give 10 new HD channels to each other. I suspect those lineups will see a ton of Comcast HD when the Style/G4 agreement is made, because they lack E! HD, Style HD, Oxygen HD, TV One HD (not carried in all of the TX markets).
> 
> 
> Since there's been a new agreement with AMC Networks, I suspect IFC HD will be added throughout TX systems.
> 
> 
> I also think a batch similar to what California saw will come to Texas and the Midwest with Disney Jr. HD, Military Channel HD, OWN HD, Fox Deportes HD, TV Land HD, MTV2 HD, FearNet HD, FXM HD and Sundance HD. I don't know if the Starz HD channels will come eventually to TWC or not. TX has more of them than anyone (Starz in Black HD and Starz Cinema HD have only been seen in TX via TWC), but the Midwest only has Starz HD and Starz Kids & Family HD.



even some of these adds Dallas has a lot of the ones you are mentioning but we don't have say Sundance HD or TV Land HD. Dallas also only has 3 Starz Channels in HD Austin/Waco and other areas in Texas carry all of the Starz HD or most of them at least.


----------



## George903

I am so happy to see a cricket channel since it is my favorite sport to watch. The CSR I called said that it may be part of Sports Pass, but she would not know for sure how to subscribe to it for a few weeks.


----------



## Nayan

It will probably be available in the Sports Pass at launch time. It's always nice to see new channels added







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Were now on watch for


Inspiration HD Channel 1119

QVC Plus SD/HD Channel 225 SD/1329 HD

HSN2 SD Channel 224


and...............................................................................................................................................................................................................


Sundance HD Channel 1356


IFC is also coming off of Movie Pass today and will be available On Digital Basic.


and of course, MSNBC HD, Cartoon Network HD come off of SDV so no more occasional late night SDV problems for either.


I have a feeling these might not happen until late in the morning or a few days from now.


I'll be very happy when they do.


----------



## Nayan

I am so happy you're finally getting Sundance in HD! It's been a very long wait







.


----------



## mgsports

Your right my bad Sprouts Website says not available for TWCKC and should double check before I post here on Orlando.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'm only going to watch it occasional but it is one of the last SD things I want in HD.


Nothing has popped up yet and IFC is still on Movie Pass. Hopefully, they make the change and put up our new additions later today.










mgsports: Not a problem but please stay on topic.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing happened on Sunday. IFC did not even move off of Movie Pass.










Maybe after The Holiday Weekend......... I Really want to make a new chart post.


----------



## kevin120

found something about the TWC systems in Alabama and Virginia looks like they have not gone SDV yet







and TWC for some reason was mentioning channels for the carolina's on their lineups but they did get HSN HD on chanel 790










also the Alabama systems are to get 8 more HD channels on the 24th of this month:

HGTV HD

Food Network hD

Sports South HD

FSN south HD

AMC HD

Fox News HD

CNN HD

Disney HD


I wouldn't be surprised if the Virginia systems get:

HDTV HD

Food Network hD

AMC HD

Fox News HD

CNN HD

Disney HD

ABC Family HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Shows how fortunate we are considering we got all of those outside of that RSN 4-5 years ago.


Here am I waiting for our update (Sundance HD and others) and IFC moving off Movie Pass to Digital Basic.


----------



## Nayan

That's why I keep saying we're spoiled brats







. We have all this awesome HD and other areas hardly have any.


----------



## HDOrlando

Fox Soccer is now FXX.


Because of this change (They will have to update the logo), I think we will get our update today and FXX will also start be shown on 1287 sometime today or tomorrow with it also remaining on 1159 until October 9.


If not, I bet we get everything Tuesday.


----------



## HDOrlando

They just uploaded the letters FXX to 104/1159 but no logo.


Still nothing on our September 1 update but at least they are doing something now. It's probably because of the holiday weekend.


----------



## HDOrlando

The CBS-TWC Dispute is over.


Showtime/TMC, Smithsonian, Flix and CBS On Demand should be coming back to Bright House shortly. Showtime Anytime IS part of the deal as I predicted. We will see in our next notice or a TWC one if they decided to squeeze CBS Sports Network in the deal. My guess is that situation will be resolved too.


Our MTM list is really shrinking.

http://variety.com/2013/tv/news/cbs-time-warner-cable-reach-deal-to-end-blackout-1200596315/ 


In a back post, I did predict Labor Day.










Now, I want my September 1 update


and after that, we can focus on additions and the potential drop of G4 (Esquire) and Style on September 23.


----------



## Nayan

Awesome! I can get my Flix fix now







.


Yes, I remember you stating that HD. So what are my lottery numbers for this week?










We will probably get Sundance and the others tomorrow, Wednesday at the latest. With the holiday I can understand the delay.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not sure on the lotto numbers. Be nice to win but my predictions have never been good there.


Once we get our Sundance HD update, I'll be making a new Channel Chart post.


----------



## feb1003

Here in Bakersfield the CBS channels are back, HDOrlando do you know if the deal made between cbs and twc includes anything new that we were not getting before.


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003,


Showtime Anytime I believe is part of it.


Nothing else though and even though CBS has an stake in AXS.TV, I doubt AXS.TV and HDNet Movies are headed back to Bright House.


The CBS channels are not back for us yet but should be soon.


Have you gotten the Sept 1 update yet?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17070#post_23694177
> 
> 
> feb1003,
> 
> 
> Showtime Anytime I believe is part of it.
> 
> 
> Nothing else though and even though CBS has an stake in AXS.TV, I doubt AXS.TV and HDNet Movies are headed back to Bright House.
> 
> 
> The CBS channels are not back for us yet but should be soon.
> 
> 
> Have you gotten the Sept 1 update yet?



I have my CBS channels back and there is stuff at stake. Smithsonian SD, startover for dallas CBS O&O channels, more showtime channels for areas that don't have all of them in

sd/HD.


I now have 151 HD channels and greenville has 126 HD or more depending if TWC added the rest of the Showtime/tMC HD channels.


----------



## feb1003

HDOrlando


we have not gotten the Sept 1 updates yet, maybe tomarrow, at least I am getting the dodgers back on kcal 9, I will let you know as soon as we get the updates


----------



## HDOrlando

The CBS Channels are now back for us too.


Kevin: I think they will get what they are missing and I'm glad you have KCal 9 back Feb.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Dallas is at 151, but Greenville will only be around 122 by my count. They don't have all the Showtime channels in HD that Dallas does, and don't carry Next, Women or Family in any form. They do, however, have West feeds for Showtime, 2, Showcase, Extreme and Beyond. I will be interested to see in future notices if markets that don't have all the Showtime and Starz channels in HD will see them added. The Midwest regions are missing quite a few, and the Maine/New Hampshire units in the Northeast division are missing Next HD, Women HD and Beyond HD. And the California regions are really lacking premiums, although they tend to have the main channel East and West feed in HD.


The next Charter market to go all-digital is Asheville, NC, and this release confirms that Nicktoons HD is definitely out there. I suspect BHN will be the next to add it. I'm interested to see this list (and Saginaw, MI) to learn of what other possibilites might be out there for you guys (Logo HD, Nick Jr. HD). The Charter digital now site does not have them up yet. With Univision HD being in the fold, I think Univision Deportes HD may appear on Charter. Considering TWC/BHN recently added the national feed of Univision in HD for those areas without a local affiliate, I'm surprised Univision Deportes hasn't been appearing yet and might be a possibility for you guys down the road. These digital conversions are going to make Charter the second most consistent HD provider outside of BHN, as TWC can be all over the place. Some of the TWC NYC systems are the first non-BHN systems in the country to cross 200 HD channels, and the rest of the NYC systems will do so whenever they get their next channel (They're stuck at 199).

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/charter%E2%80%99s-all-digital-wave-rolls-north-carolina/145240 


Update: http://www.charter.com/Digital-Now/downloads/CHA_Channel_Lineup_Saginaw_Numeric.pdf 


Here's the Saginaw, MI Charter lineup. Nicktoons HD and Nick Jr. HD are there.


----------



## jesse1684

I'm in indiana and i got Sundance HDChannel and Inspiration HD Channel


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse1684*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17070#post_23697602
> 
> 
> I'm in indiana and i got Sundance HDChannel and Inspiration HD Channel



Jesse,


Thanks for letting us know.


This means we should be getting them soon.


Did you also get QVC Plus HD?


----------



## jesse1684

no on QVC plus on SD and HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Jesse!


I'm hoping we get all of our channels overnight.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17070#post_23696250
> 
> 
> Dallas is at 151, but Greenville will only be around 122 by my count. They don't have all the Showtime channels in HD that Dallas does, and don't carry Next, Women or Family in any form. They do, however, have West feeds for Showtime, 2, Showcase, Extreme and Beyond. I will be interested to see in future notices if markets that don't have all the Showtime and Starz channels in HD will see them added. The Midwest regions are missing quite a few, and the Maine/New Hampshire units in the Northeast division are missing Next HD, Women HD and Beyond HD. And the California regions are really lacking premiums, although they tend to have the main channel East and West feed in HD.
> 
> 
> The next Charter market to go all-digital is Asheville, NC, and this release confirms that Nicktoons HD is definitely out there. I suspect BHN will be the next to add it. I'm interested to see this list (and Saginaw, MI) to learn of what other possibilites might be out there for you guys (Logo HD, Nick Jr. HD). The Charter digital now site does not have them up yet. With Univision HD being in the fold, I think Univision Deportes HD may appear on Charter. Considering TWC/BHN recently added the national feed of Univision in HD for those areas without a local affiliate, I'm surprised Univision Deportes hasn't been appearing yet and might be a possibility for you guys down the road. These digital conversions are going to make Charter the second most consistent HD provider outside of BHN, as TWC can be all over the place. Some of the TWC NYC systems are the first non-BHN systems in the country to cross 200 HD channels, and the rest of the NYC systems will do so whenever they get their next channel (They're stuck at 199).
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/charter%E2%80%99s-all-digital-wave-rolls-north-carolina/145240
> 
> 
> Update: http://www.charter.com/Digital-Now/downloads/CHA_Channel_Lineup_Saginaw_Numeric.pdf
> 
> 
> Here's the Saginaw, MI Charter lineup. Nicktoons HD and Nick Jr. HD are there.



I am just glad that TWC finally launched the sports pass in Greenville







and adding LHN HD was gravy on top










Oh I was doing some digging on Charter's Channel lineups here in North Texas they have added:


Rockwall

LHN SD/HD

ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater SD/HD

Smithsonian channel SD

KDFI Movies!



Denton:

Disney Jr SD

ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater SD

Smithsonian channel SD


Ennis:

Smithsonian channel SD

KDFI Movies!


this is the first phase for these system to be going 100% digital Denton is supposedly 100% digital already but they are 550MHz and I think they still have analogs on 2-27 rockwall has analogs on most of 2-99 as does Ennis.


----------



## oriolesmagic

What I'm wondering for North Texas Charter is if they'll get the recently added stuff in the newer digital areas. I know there's some 750MHz systems around, and that may be delaying those adds. North Texas only has 25 HD premiums instead of what appears to be the new Charter standard of 56, with every East and West feed imaginable, with the exception of a few Showtime and Starz ones.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: The expansion looks good. It will be interesting to see if they worked CBS Sports network into the CBS deal and it is off the NYC and NC notices today. Sometimes they take a bit to update though.


Oriolesmagic: I'm sure we will have Nick Jr. and Nick Toons HD by the end of the 1st quarter of 2014. Love how you hunt these things down.


----------



## oriolesmagic

On Zap2it for all BHN markets, INSP HD and Sundance HD are up. No sign of QVC Plus SD/HD or HSN HD in Bakersfield.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's not up here yet.


Hopefully, sometime today.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17070#post_23698541
> 
> 
> What I'm wondering for North Texas Charter is if they'll get the recently added stuff in the newer digital areas. I know there's some 750MHz systems around, and that may be delaying those adds. North Texas only has 25 HD premiums instead of what appears to be the new Charter standard of 56, with every East and West feed imaginable, with the exception of a few Showtime and Starz ones.



hmm maybe after they get the rest of the north texas systems done by early 2014? I know that when I was helping someone get charter internet for business the tech showed me that Fort Worth has 8 DOCSIS channels now so they are doing upgrades still. Oh and they have added 2 HD channels since the cutover to digital only Disney Jr. HD and ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater.


Oh I found some goodies







go to the page that has the all digital lineups and type in the zip codes:

75087

76201


and you will get more lineups that are converting to digital only but they are listed in the wrong area.


Looks like some systems in GA and Columbia MO are next in line as well.


----------



## Passenger57

Showtimes are back in guide. Now if we can just get those other Starz HD channels...


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Passenger57*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17070#post_23699201
> 
> 
> Showtimes are back in guide. Now if we can just get those other Starz HD channels...



Trust me, I feel your pain







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm telling you guys, more HD Starz/Encore/Plex or new Viacom HD Channels by the end of the year.


----------



## dotsdavid

I want the new Viacom hd channels more


----------



## Nayan

Either way I'd be happy, but I'm rooting for more Starz/Encore in HD







.


No Sundance HD yet huh? I wonder what the holdup is.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17000_100#post_23698777
> 
> 
> hmm maybe after they get the rest of the north texas systems done by early 2014? I know that when I was helping someone get charter internet for business the tech showed me that Fort Worth has 8 DOCSIS channels now so they are doing upgrades still. Oh and they have added 2 HD channels since the cutover to digital only Disney Jr. HD and ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater.
> 
> 
> Oh I found some goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to the page that has the all digital lineups and type in the zip codes:
> 
> 75087
> 
> 76201
> 
> 
> and you will get more lineups that are converting to digital only but they are listed in the wrong area.
> 
> 
> Looks like some systems in GA and Columbia MO are next in line as well.



The systems I got to come up with 76201 are rural systems that were long neglected by Charter. I got Lineville and Wedowee to come up. Lineville appears to be near Birmingham, Wedowee near Atlanta. But it's quite clear Charter's getting a massive infusion of HD, and this time, everyone's coming along for the ride.


This all-digital kick is really making me wish Charter kept the systems that they sold to Atlantic Broadband. How much better off we would have been if we had stayed for HD.


These are the channel grids used in Alabama, so this is a preview of what Birmingham will see in the future.


----------



## mgsports

 http://www.kansascity.com/2013/08/30/4448449/longhorn-network-signs-up-time.html so BHN not behind.


----------



## HDOrlando

Dotsdavid: I' rather have Starz/Encore/Plex HD to get them out of the way.


Nayan: No idea. I want to see Sundance HD on the guide.


OriolesMagic: At least you have Direct TV.


Mgsports: This was reported and for now, it seems to just be Texas systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

On the BHN website, they have everyone minus the Panhandle with Sundance HD and Inspiration HD. Jesse reported Indiana now has both live.


However, none show QVC Plus SD/HD and HSN2 SD which leads me to believe these have been delayed.


Hopefully, we get at least Sundance HD and Inspiration HD live soon.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17070#post_23702559
> 
> 
> On the BHN website, they have everyone minus the Panhandle with Sundance HD and Inspiration HD. Jesse reported Indiana now has both live.
> 
> 
> However, none show QVC Plus SD/HD and HSN2 SD which leads me to believe these have been delayed.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we get at least Sundance HD and Inspiration HD live soon.



I wouldn't say that QVC plus is delayed more of a few days off from the original date TWC is still listing QVC Plus to be added this month on time. Also I don't know why someone at BHN put out on or about September 1st for the channel adds knowing that it was a holiday weekend? Look what it took for TWC to launch LHN here in Texas







The channels are still not in the guide as searchable yet.


Oh by the way TWC is getting ready for San Antonio TX to cut over to the new lineup on the 15th of October







they are the first outside of the northeast to test the new channel themed lineup







I was told iGuide areas are not going to be done until 2014. Maybe needing a new version of iGuide that removes the HD guide filter that displays only the HD channels and for other options that TWC could be developing







I know that TWC needs to update startover/lookback and caller id on tv for iGuide and add remote DVR to iGuide. Does anyone know if BHN michigan upgraded their older boxes to the latest version of iGuide that TWC is running in a few markets? LA and Dallas










also the new San Antonio lineup still shows only 2 GAME HD and 1 TEAM HD channels but hopefully this means that next month that we will see some more HD adds in Texas







at least in San Antonio










Oh Orielsmagic Charter in Denton Texas is 550MHz and they are running VOD and DOCSIS 3.0 so they may not be able to get to 140+ HD channels maybe 100 HD or so unless they do a full system upgrade to 1GHz or are in the process of doing so. the system in Denton is running QAMs on 28-78 and 95-99 except for channel 70 which is the amplifier pilot channel. Also the Denton system is fed from fort worth and and they have some special setup where they can run the Denton system from the Fort Worth area that uses Cisco boxes and the Denton system is Motorola as is all of the areas outside of Fort Worth and Park Cities in Texas on Charter.


Oh and the new San Antonio lineup is listing HERE TV! and that is not available in Texas yet so that will be launching soon.


Also the San Antonio Texas lineup does not show any new channels such as international premiums that are available in the northeast and there are a few channels that they don't have now on there such as HERE TV! but that is about it. It looks like TWC did not have time to update the channel lineup that they are showing in PDF form to show the Fox changes or the LHN add yet.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17070#post_23702169
> 
> 
> Dotsdavid: I' rather have Starz/Encore/Plex HD to get them out of the way.
> 
> 
> Nayan: No idea. I want to see Sundance HD on the guide.
> 
> 
> OriolesMagic: At least you have Direct TV.
> 
> 
> Mgsports: This was reported and for now, it seems to just be Texas systems.



Sundance HD showed up late yesterday afternoon on my Tivo listing. Between AMC and TCM.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I think so too. Hope Texas keeps adding as well.


dsinger: Probably a box to box thing. Hoping to see it today.


----------



## oriolesmagic

That San Antonio TWC lineup might be their messiest in the country. They have most of their HD in the 100's, but it's interspersed all over the place. Comcast's Michigan and Illinois lineups were equally as messy, but Michigan just moved to the 1000's. Charter in Michigan was pretty ugly, but the digital transition in Saginaw will fix that, and I assume for the rest of the state.


According to the TWC MyChannels site, Rochester and Albany are the next to switch to the new channel lineup. It looks to be the same as Syracuse. I don't see San Antonio on there. Is there another site for TX?


When they're done, TWC will be able to cite national channel numbers the way the dishes do.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17100#post_23703445
> 
> 
> That San Antonio TWC lineup might be their messiest in the country. They have most of their HD in the 100's, but it's interspersed all over the place. Comcast's Michigan and Illinois lineups were equally as messy, but Michigan just moved to the 1000's. Charter in Michigan was pretty ugly, but the digital transition in Saginaw will fix that, and I assume for the rest of the state.
> 
> 
> According to the TWC MyChannels site, Rochester and Albany are the next to switch to the new channel lineup. It looks to be the same as Syracuse. I don't see San Antonio on there. Is there another site for TX?
> 
> 
> When they're done, TWC will be able to cite national channel numbers the way the dishes do.



yes you have to go to the page with the channel lineups that are changing and change the zip code at the top to 78201 for example










you will notice how San Antonio has a ton of spanish channels listed in the 900s on the new lineup that are not available on the northeast realigned lineups and international premiums are missing from the San Antonio lineup.


----------



## HDOrlando

IFC is now officially off Movie Pass.


Hopefully, Sundance HD and Inspiration HD will be uploaded soon maybe even overnight.


Then, we wait on QVC Plus SD/HD and HSN2 SD although I'll never watch either. It's nice to see your cable company in the lead on the big chart.


----------



## mgsports

Theirs no TWC my Channels Site becuase it takes me to TWCKC and they haven't updated their Lineup yet to the new one and have a local channel on 960 called Fire Station..


Somebody said on here that their area in North Carolina was getting Longhorn Network.


Also in Olathe/MO on that Cable System that people keep mentioning here and do it on it's board for Orlando still hasen't added HD Channels in Thousands becuase just added CSPN,Sportsmen's,Smithsonian,Disney JR.,India,Reto,Cookimg Channel,TVGUIDE,Ovation but not the SD in 9 hundreds,has Sports Tier still in 2 hundreds and not 7 hundreds,HD On Demand Channels where like Oxygen and so on are to be.


----------



## Nayan

Could anyone who has Showtime tell me how far back Dexter goes On-Demand? I just started season 6 but my disc from Netflix is messed up and I really would like my Dexter fix this weekend







.


EDIT: Nevermind, I found my answer







.


----------



## diesel32

Two additional Bigten Network overflow channels are on the guide, making a total of four


----------



## HDOrlando

mgsports: I'm not following but Long Horn Network is only going to be on Texas systems for now.


Nayan: Nice!


diesel32: They are indeed. The channels were originally taken down and months later in a notice, they said they were removed but I guess they are back up. This means I can increase our HD Channel Count. Nice Catch!


Now, I want our Sept 1 Update (Sundance HD, Inspiration HD, QVC Plus SD/HD and HSN2 SD).


----------



## VGPOP

I received a flyer from Brighthouse offering a free equiptment upgrade available. They are offering a digital adapter. It says *"The digital Adapter is compact and connects directly to the television. You'll gain access to more channels and be able to view dozens of HD channels that previously weren't available without an HD-Ready TV. Best of all, the Digitial Adapters we are providing to you are free of charge"


With the Digitial Adapter, you'll enjoy:

Access to more channels, like Bright House Sports Network, Telemundo, Speed, Travel and Golf.

The ability to watch dozens of HD channels that previously weren't accessible including WCJB ABC HD, WESH NBC HD, and WOFL FOX HD

Digital picture and sound on every TV.


In addition to the current services provided by your community, we will provide you with two (2) Digitial Adapters and two (2) remote controls. If you need additional Digital Adapters, they are available for $1 per month, each."*



Anyone else receive this letter? What does this mean? I have three TV sets at home. Two HD DVR and a regular TV.


I live in an apartment complex where basic cable is included in my rent.


----------



## Nayan

VG, it means that you can use this device to view the channels that were taken off the basic/standard lineup. Since you have two DVR's you could use the digital adapter on your other TV to view those channels.


----------



## mgsports

/ BHN and Time Warner have hooked QVC Plus but haven't heard about TWCKC.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP and Nayan: Soon my place will have 4 HD boxes. Finally getting rid of the last SDTV and feel very fortunate to be able to do this. Those DTV's help you see more channels without a box but we choose to suck it up and get a box so the little niece can watch Nick Jr. which will likely have in HD within 6 months.


On another note, we were supposed to get Sundance HD and the rest of the Sept 1 update one week ago.


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice HD! I'm pretty sure we'll get those other Viacoms in HD. That would be a couple more we could knock off the list







.


I don't know why we don't have Sundance HD or the others yet. I think it has shown up in other areas but not ours. Wonder what the delay is.


The switch of G4 to Esquire is supposed to happen on the 24th of this month, but I have a feeling it will be delayed again as they want a whole slew of original programming ready to go at launch but haven't reached their goal yet. I guess we'll see around that time if it's a go or not.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will definitely get the other HD Viacom's. They and mayb Aspire are the only channels we have in SD but available in HD that we do not have. Apparently, those Chiller HD reports are misprints but have yet to get final word.


Hopefully, the Sundance HD delay will end soon.


On Esquire, they should permanently delay the launch. This channel is going to bomb and I definitely want my prediction to be correct. The best case scenario would be this channel shutting down and one less thing we all have to pay for. Since it appears there is no HD Chiller according to the Facebook message I got from them, I hope Bright House drops them on the 23rd (That's the switch on date for Esquire) along with the not-needed Style. It would not last long because of E! and to get the other NBC/Comcast stations renewed when their contracts are up but it would be nice. I'm calling this right now though. Style will eventually become E! 2. It will suck either way.


----------



## Nayan

I agree with you. While I am enjoying Chiller, I would like to see Style, E!, etc. just go away and Esquire not even launch. They are most certainly on my NOT watch list







.


----------



## VGPOP

Thanks for the info, Nayan.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: There need to be more women in this world like you. Down with Esquire, Style and the dog crap on E!


----------



## HDOrlando

Just got my NFL Red Zone.


----------



## feb1003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17100#post_23713250
> 
> 
> Just got my NFL Red Zone.


HDOrlando



I am glad HDorlando that you got the sports pass, we have NFL football back, if you can next Saturday please check to see if the ESPN GOAL LINE in your area is HD OR SD, here in Bakersfield yesterday was still showing in SD,


Any way heres to great football viewing I hope your team wins.


----------



## Nayan

Awww yeah football!! I am so stoked it's all I've had on all morning







.


Our Goal Line was in HD yesterday.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17100#post_23712684
> 
> 
> Oh nice HD! I'm pretty sure we'll get those other Viacoms in HD. That would be a couple more we could knock off the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I don't know why we don't have Sundance HD or the others yet. I think it has shown up in other areas but not ours. Wonder what the delay is.
> 
> 
> The switch of G4 to Esquire is supposed to happen on the 24th of this month, but I have a feeling it will be delayed again as they want a whole slew of original programming ready to go at launch but haven't reached their goal yet. I guess we'll see around that time if it's a go or not.



Sundance HD has arrived up here in Michigan, I first noticed it on Thursday. It's odd that we get a channel up here before you guys do.


----------



## DouglasR

Does anybody know when ShowtimeAnytime will be available from Brighthouse?


----------



## kevin120

Has anyone realized that we may see the Viacom HD suite open up as additions again







due to the CBS contract being finished? CBS and Viacom are still controlled by same people but as two different companies so if CBS is a fight with say TWC do you think Viacom would cut a deal for:

Nicktoons HD

Nick Jr HD

Logo HD


?


I don't think they would.


So here's hoping that TWC finally gets MTV2 HD and TV Land HD in the Midwest and Texas










Oh and the Longhorn Network now has a logo on the navigator guide boxes here in Texas but still not able to search for the channel in the keyboard search or by category


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb1003: I'll look next Saturday.


Nayan: It's nice to have the NFL back.


Yimitz: Have you gotten Inspiration HD yet too? I'm wondering myself about the delay.


DouglasR: It's part of the renewal deal so it should happen soon. Maybe ask Gary.


Kevin: My guess is they were already opened. I bet we either get the new Viacom HD or more HD Starz/Encore/Plex this quarter and then the others in Q1 of 2014.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17100#post_23715530
> 
> 
> Feb1003: I'll look next Saturday.
> 
> 
> Nayan: It's nice to have the NFL back.
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Have you gotten Inspiration HD yet too? I'm wondering myself about the delay.
> 
> 
> DouglasR: It's part of the renewal deal so it should happen soon. Maybe ask Gary.
> 
> 
> Kevin: My guess is they were already opened. I bet we either get the new Viacom HD or more HD Starz/Encore/Plex this quarter and then the others in Q1 of 2014.



Inspiration HD is up, kinda. Its channel (375) is in the guide, but with no name and TBA for programming. I can tune to 375, and it's 1080i/30, but right now they are showing some lame infomercial so I can't really tell just how "HD" it is (if you what I mean) until I see some normal programming. No sign of HSN2 (SD) or QVC Plus (SD/HD) as of yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


My guess is they are having an upload problem of some sorts.


Hopefully, they will all be up for us soon so we can focus on the G4 (Esquire)/Style deadline and the end of the month that will come that same week.


----------



## Nayan

I'm hoping for a nice notice this time around







. I really do hope the Esquire/E!/Style channels disappear.


Since we all have our list for what we'd like to have, which channels would you love to see go away? Besides those mentioned I'd like to lose:


TLC

Velocity

Bravo

Lifetime


----------



## HDOrlando

Great topic idea.


Golf

Velocity

TLC

E!

Bravo


Our lists match up well. Lifetime isn't so bad and they occasionally have a good movie.


I think we both do not like the elitist garbage. This country would be better off without it.


----------



## oriolesmagic

While there's plenty of stuff that I think is hurting the country's intelligence, and plenty of stuff you'd have to pay me to watch (and a lot), I wouldn't want to see channels really fall apart because somebody would want to take mine away from me.


----------



## Nayan

While I agree with both of you about the garbage hurting our intelligence (Housewives? Boo-Boo?), I wouldn't purposely want any channels to go away but I certainly wouldn't cry if a few of them vanished. I just thought it would be an interesting topic to see what we could do without since we're usually on here wanting and wishing for more.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sundance HD (1356) and Inspiration HD (1119) are now in the guide and LIVE.







Were now at 219 HD Channels!!!!


My guess is we will see QVC Plus SD/HD and HSN SD later this month.


On getting rid of channels, we do not want any going away but would not mind seeing some garbage go.


----------



## Nayan

Hmmm, it's not live on mine







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17130#post_23716796
> 
> 
> Sundance HD (1356) and Inspiration HD (1119) are now in the guide and LIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were now at 219 HD Channels!!!!
> 
> 
> My guess is we will see QVC Plus SD/HD and HSN SD later this month.
> 
> 
> On getting rid of channels, we do not want any going away but would not mind seeing some garbage go.



Style to bite the Dust and G4 to stay









http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/09/style-esquire-network_n_3895515.html 


maybe this will be better and they can resurrect some of the G4 older shows that got canned










This Basically means less TWC homes will have Esquire HD now  than before. Oh and the TWC notices mention nothing about dropping the channels so maybe the BHN notices were premature?


----------



## kevin120

channels LEGAL NOTICEPAPER –Clarksburg ExponentTelegram ANDTimes West VirginianSYSTEM: Clarksburg, WVPublication: 9/13/2013Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future.CBS Sports Network, E! Entertainment, Flix East, Flix West, G4, IFC, KDKA, KDKA HD, Lifetime, LMN, Music Choice, NHL Center Ice, NHL, NHL HD, Showtime East, Showtime HD, Showtime Beyond East, Showtime Extreme East, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime On Demand, Showtime Showcase East, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Too East, Showtime Too HD, Smithsonian HD, Style, TMC East, TMC HD, TMC Extra East, TMC On Demand, WE, WPSD, WPSD HD, You Too TV, Zap2It. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: On or about September 22, TV Guide Network with the scrolling guide on channel 21 will be discontinued; TV Guide Network will continue to be available on ch 132. *KIWI-Non SDV: On or after October 1, CBS Sports Network will be added to the Digital Red tier. CBS Sports Network will continue to be carried in the TWC Sports Pass tier and will remain on channel 251*.Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com . Times: September 13, 2013


http://www.wvlegals.com/ad_detail.php?id=80507


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Let me know when it does.


Kevin: That is wonderful news. I think NBC/Comcast made the right call as they had too many channels geared towards the same audience and this will give Esquire a chance. They were going to be a bust if they took over for G4 as they were presently with only 4 original shows that were not appealing.


The question is what happens with the G4 and Style drop threat now? Things will be interesting two weeks from today.


That MTM list is out of date but I do feel the CBS Sports Network situation is settled.


Damn, I'm so happy about the whole Esquire-Style thing.


----------



## Nayan

Wow, that's a switch!! Now the big question is what are they going to do with G4? They pretty much killed everything that made G4 sort of unique, so now it will probably become NBC's wasteland for reruns. Just wow.


----------



## Nayan

Oh and Sundance HD is live for me now







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Probably although it will be a while before they re-brand.


Is Inspiration HD (1119) also live for you?


Now, we just wait on QC Plus SD/HD and HSN2 SD.


----------



## Nayan

Yes it is







. So now we need the shopping channels and we'll be set for this go-round.


Thank you Kevin for the notice! So, now they aren't dropping channels and just keeping them on the MTM? Okay (laughs)







.


----------



## feb1003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17130#post_23718456
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> Probably although it will be a while before they re-brand.
> 
> 
> Is Inspiration HD (1119) also live for you?
> 
> 
> Now, we just wait on QC Plus SD/HD and HSN2 SD.



HDOrlando


here in Bakersfield they just added Sundance ch HD 1649 its the east coast feed ch 649 sd west coast feed

they also added Inspiration HD ch 1446 ch 446 is SD

still no QVC plus or HSN2


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for the update Feb1003.


Hopefully, the rest of it arrives soon.


----------



## oriolesmagic

According to some posts I saw at DSLreports, G4 will cease to exist after October 10th in any form.


I have a hard time believing this because I don't think we've ever seen them give up the retrans revenue. Are they finally admitting there's just too many channels?


----------



## Nayan

Since they have decided to re-brand Style into Esquire and move all those programs to E!, maybe they are doing away with it. I don't think they have anything they could re-brand it into quite honestly, unless they turn it into another niche movie channel. We'll have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15510#post_22442268
> 
> *New Orlando HD Channel Count and Possibilities (Updated 9-7-2013)*
> 
> *219* Current HD Channels
> *1* Announced HD Channels for September 1, 2013 ( QVC Plus HD)
> *1* Announced HD Channel for October 1, 2013 (Willow Cricket HD)
> *18* On Demand Channels With HD
> 
> 
> *Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*
> 
> 
> 1011/1918 WTMO (Telemundo) HD
> 
> 1013/1213 News 13 HD
> 
> 1015 WGN America HD
> 
> 1016 WOPX (ION) HD
> 
> 1018/1901 WVEN (Univision) HD
> 
> 1020 WESH (NBC) HD
> 
> 1024 WUCF HD (PBS)
> 
> 1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD
> 
> 1035 WOFL (Fox) HD
> 
> 1050 WDSC (DSC)HD
> 
> 1060 WKMG (CBS) HD
> 
> 1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD
> 
> 1068 WEFS HD
> 
> 1080 WKCF (The CW) HD
> 
> 1090 WFTV (ABC) HD
> 
> 1102 Nickelodeon HD
> 
> 1105 Disney Channel HD
> 
> 1106 Disney Jr. HD
> 
> 1107 Disney XD HD
> 
> 1108 The Hub HD
> 
> 1115 Kids On Demand
> 
> 1118 BYU TV HD
> 
> 1119 Inspiration HD
> 
> 1120 Family Net HD
> 
> 1121 ABC Family HD
> 
> 1122 Hallmark Channel HD
> 
> 1123/1480 HD Movies On Demand
> 
> 1127 ESPN HD
> 
> 1128 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 1129 ESPN News HD
> 
> 1131 ESPN U HD
> 
> 1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD
> 
> 1134 TWC SportsNet National HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1136 Fox Sports 2 HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1137 CBS Sports Network HD
> 
> 1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1139 Sports Pass HD OD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1140 NBA TV HD
> 
> 1141 MLB Network HD
> 
> 1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1143 MLB Strike Zone HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1144 Pac 12 National HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1145 NFL Network HD
> 
> 1146 NFL RedZone HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1147 Bright House Sports Network HD
> 
> 1148 Sun Sports HD
> 
> 1149 FOX Sports Florida HD
> 
> 1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1152 NBC Sports Network HD
> 
> 1153 Fox Sports 1 HD
> 
> 1154 Golf Channel HD
> 
> 1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1157 Sportsman Channel HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1158 World Fishing Network HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1159/1287 FXX HD
> 
> 1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1161/1916 Gol TV HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1162 NESN HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1163 beIN Sport HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1164 NBC Universal Sports HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> **** Willow Cricket HD (Sports Pass) *(October 1)*
> 
> 1175 Fox Sports Detroit HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1176 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1177 SportSouth HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1178 PrimeTicket HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1185 Sports & Fitness On Demand
> 
> 1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports Pass and HD Pak)
> 
> 1192 BTN Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1193 BTN Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1194 BTN Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1195 BTN Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pass)
> 
> 1209 Bay News 9 HD
> 
> 1210 New York 1 HD
> 
> 1211/1900 InfoMas HD
> 
> 1214 FOX News Channel HD
> 
> 1215 CNN HD
> 
> 1216 HLN HD
> 
> 1218 MSNBC HD
> 
> 1219 CNBC HD
> 
> 1220 FOX Business News HD
> 
> 1221 Bloomberg HD
> 
> 1222 BBC World News HD
> 
> 1225 The Weather Channel HD
> 
> 1226 C-SPAN HD
> 
> 1227 C-SPAN2 HD
> 
> 1228 C-SPAN3 HD
> 
> 1229 Pentagon Channel HD
> 
> 1230 NASA HD
> 
> 1233 TV One HD
> 
> 1234 BET HD
> 
> 1235 Velocity HD
> 
> 1236 TBS HD
> 
> 1237 TNT HD
> 
> 1238 USA Network HD
> 
> 1239 A&E HD
> 
> 1240 Bio HD
> 
> 1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD (HD Pak)
> 
> 1242 History Channel HD
> 
> 1243 H2 HD
> 
> 1244 Military Channel HD
> 
> 1246 Investigation Discovery HD
> 
> 1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD
> 
> 1250 HGTV HD
> 
> 1252 Food Network HD
> 
> 1253 The Cooking Channel HD
> 
> 1254 DIY HD
> 
> 1255 TLC HD
> 
> 1256 Discovery Channel HD
> 
> 1259 Animal Planet HD
> 
> 1260 National Geographic Channel HD
> 
> 1262 Nat Geo WILD HD
> 
> 1264 Destination America HD
> 
> 1265 Science Channel HD
> 
> 1267 Travel Channel HD
> 
> 1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD
> 
> 1271 Oxygen HD
> 
> 1272 WE tv HD
> 
> 1273 Lifetime HD
> 
> 1278 BBC America HD
> 
> 1280 GSN HD
> 
> 1281 TV Land HD
> 
> 1282 Cartoon Network HD
> 
> 1283 FX HD
> 
> 1284 G4 HD
> 
> 1285 Spike HD
> 
> 1286 Syfy HD
> 
> 1291 Tru TV HD
> 
> 1292 Comedy Central HD
> 
> 1293 E! HD
> 
> 1294 Style HD
> 
> 1295 Bravo HD
> 
> 1296 TV Guide Network HD
> 
> 1300 Palladia HD
> 
> 1301 MTV HD
> 
> 1302 MTV2 HD
> 
> 1306 VH1 HD
> 
> 1311 FUSE HD
> 
> 1314 CMT HD
> 
> 1316 Blue Highways TV HD
> 
> 1317 Uplifting Entertainment HD
> 
> 1319 Entertainment On Demand
> 
> 1320 Lifestyle On Demand
> 
> 1321 Nature & Knowledge On Demand
> 
> 1322 Cutting edge On Demand
> 
> 1323 Music On Demand
> 
> 1325 HSN HD
> 
> 1326 QVC HD
> 
> 1327 ShopNBC HD
> 
> 1328 Jewelry TV HD
> 
> 1329 QVC Plus HD *(September 1)*
> 
> 1340 EWTN HD
> 
> 1354 Reelz HD
> 
> 1355 AMC HD
> 
> 1356 Sundance HD
> 
> 1357 TCM HD
> 
> 1359 Lifetime Movie Network HD
> 
> 1372 Universal HD (HD Pak)
> 
> 1373 MGM HD (HD Pak)
> 
> 1374/1385 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Pak and Movie Pass)
> 
> 1376/1560 Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand (HD Pak)
> 
> 1377 Encore HD (Movie Pass)
> 
> 1384 IFC HD
> 
> 1388 Encore West HD (Movie Pass)
> 
> 1389 Fox Movie Channel HD
> 
> 1393 FearNet HD (Movie Pass)
> 
> 1394 Movie Pass HD On Demand (Movie Pass)
> 
> 1400 HBO HD On Demand
> 
> 1401/243 HBO East HD
> 
> 1402 HBO 2 East HD
> 
> 1403 HBO Signature East HD
> 
> 1404 HBO Family East HD
> 
> 1405 HBO Comedy East HD
> 
> 1406 HBO Zone East HD
> 
> 1407/1895 HBO Latino East HD
> 
> 1408 HBO West HD
> 
> 1420 Cinemax HD On Demand
> 
> 1421 Cinemax East HD
> 
> 1422 MoreMAX East HD
> 
> 1423 ActionMAX East HD
> 
> 1424 ThrillerMax East HD
> 
> 1425 MovieMAX East HD
> 
> 1426/1946 MAX Latino East HD
> 
> 1427 5StarMAX East HD
> 
> 1428 OuterMAX East HD
> 
> 1440 Showtime HD On Demand
> 
> 1441/259 Showtime East HD
> 
> 1442 Showtime Too East HD
> 
> 1443 Showtime Showcase East HD
> 
> 1444 Showtime Women East HD
> 
> 1445 Showtime Beyond East HD
> 
> 1446 Showtime Next East HD
> 
> 1447 Showtime Extreme East HD
> 
> 1449 Showtime West HD
> 
> 1450 Showtime Too West HD
> 
> 1461 The Movie Channel East HD
> 
> 1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD
> 
> 1463 The Movie Channel West HD
> 
> 1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD
> 
> 1466 Starz HD
> 
> 1506 Primetime on Demand HD
> 
> 1691 Adult HD on Demand
> 
> 1692 Hustler HD
> 
> 1693 Playboy HD
> 
> 1770 3-D Special Events 1
> 
> 1771 3-D Special Events 2
> 
> 1801 Team HD (NBA League pass and MLS Direct Kick )
> 
> 1802 Team 2 HD
> 
> 1803 Team 3 HD
> 
> 1804 Team 4 HD
> 
> 1805 Team 5 HD
> 
> 1806 Team 6 HD
> 
> 1807 Team 7 HD
> 
> 1808 Team 8 HD
> 
> 1809 Team 9 HD
> 
> 1810 Game 1 HD (MLB Extra innings and NHL Center Ice)
> 
> 1811 Game 2 HD
> 
> 1812 Game 3 HD
> 
> 1813 Game 4 HD
> 
> 1814 Game 5 HD
> 
> 1815 Game 6 HD
> 
> 1816 Game 7 HD
> 
> 1817 Game 8 HD
> 
> 1818 Game 9 HD
> 
> 1831 Premier League Extra 1 HD
> 
> 1832 Premier League Extra 2 HD
> 
> 1833 Premier League Extra 3 HD
> 
> 1834 Premier League Extra 4 HD
> 
> 1835 Premier League Extra 5 HD
> 
> 1850 HD PPV Events On Demand
> 
> 1851 HD PPV Events On Demand 2
> 
> 1903 WOTF UniMas HD
> 
> 1913 TWC Deportes National HD (Nuestros Canales)
> 
> 1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros Canales)
> 
> 1917 Galavision HD
> 
> 1919 beIN Sport espanol HD (Nuestros Canales)
> 
> 1920 EWTN Espanol HD (Nuestros Canales)
> 
> 1991 TV Japan HD (International Premium Channel)
> 
> *Likely Pending*
> 
> 
> Encore Action HD
> 
> Encore Drama HD
> 
> Indie Plex HD
> 
> Retro Plex HD
> 
> Starz Cinema HD
> 
> Starz Comedy HD
> 
> Starz Edge HD
> 
> Starz In Black HD
> 
> Starz Kids and Family HD
> 
> 
> *HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" which I can no longer do on my box and Not In Count)*
> 
> 
> 1174 FS Ohio HD Announced for September 30, 2010 but never materalized
> 
> 1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.
> 
> *HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*
> 
> 
> Basic and Digital Basic Networks
> 
> 
> NuvoTV HD
> 
> RFD-TV HD
> 
> 
> Premium Networks
> 
> 
> Cinemax West HD
> 
> Showtime Extreme West HD
> 
> Showtime Showcase West HD
> 
> Starz West HD
> 
> 
> Note: I only list West Coast premiums if a system has both the East and West Coast versions.
> 
> 
> Out of Market Regional Sports Networks
> 
> 
> Fox Sports National HD RSN's (Arizona, Midwest, North, South, Southwest, West)
> 
> Pac 12 HD Regional Channels (Arizona, Bay Area, Los Angeles, Mountain, Oregon, Washington)
> 
> *On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*
> 
> 
> Basic and Digital Basic Networks
> 
> 
> Africa Channel HD
> 
> Long Horn Network HD
> 
> NHK World HD
> 
> Pivot HD
> 
> 
> Announced But Delayed
> 
> 
> Aspire TV HD
> 
> Fight Now HD (Announced for TWC Kansas City and Kentucky Dec 12)
> 
> One World Sports HD (Announced for TWC Kansas City and Kentucky Dec 12)
> 
> Outside Television HD (Announced for TWC Kansas City and Kentucky Dec 12)
> 
> 
> *BHN Month to Month Agreements (I've marked channels available in HD that we do not have)*
> 
> 
> CBS Sports Network (May Cease Carriage or move to Sports Pass)
> 
> E!
> 
> Ecuavisa
> 
> G4
> 
> GolTV
> 
> Lifetime
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network
> 
> Lifetime Real Women
> 
> Music Choice (Available in HD)
> 
> NHL Center Ice
> 
> NHL Network
> 
> Once TV Mexico
> 
> Sprout On Demand (24/7 Version Of Channel Is Available In HD)
> 
> Style
> 
> WAPA America
> 
> Zap2it
> 
> 
> *SD Channels That Bright House Has That Are Not Available In HD*
> 
> 
> WAPA America
> 
> ESPN Classic
> 
> Discovery Fit & Health
> 
> CNBC World
> 
> CNN International (Rumored to be launching in HD)
> 
> MTV Jams
> 
> TeenNick
> 
> Nick Jr. (Now Available in HD)
> 
> Nicktoons (Now Available in HD)
> 
> Military History Channel
> 
> You Too TV
> 
> Cloo
> 
> Lifetime RealWoman
> 
> Soapnet (ceasing operations soon)
> 
> MTV Hits
> 
> Mun2
> 
> Word Network
> 
> Jewish Life TV
> 
> Daystar
> 
> MTV Tr3s
> 
> GAC
> 
> VH1 Classic
> 
> Centric
> 
> Chiller (Reports vary of it being available in HD)
> 
> Logo (Reports have it now available in HD)
> 
> Fox College Sports (Reports have it now available in HD)
> 
> Retirement Living TV
> 
> Gem TV
> 
> Shop Zeal 1-8
> 
> HSN2
> 
> 
> 
> *HD Channels That Neither Bright House or Time Warner Cable Have*
> 
> 
> AXS.TV HD
> 
> Cars.TV HD
> 
> CatholicTV HD
> 
> Chiller HD
> 
> CNN International HD Rumored to have launched)
> 
> Comedy.TV HD
> 
> Epix HD
> 
> Epix2 HD
> 
> Epix3 HD
> 
> ES.TV HD
> 
> eScapes Network HD
> 
> Fashion TV HD
> 
> Fox College Sports HD (Available Part-Time)
> 
> Funimation HD
> 
> Havoc TV HD
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> HRTV HD (TBD)
> 
> Justice Central HD
> 
> Military History HD (TBD)
> 
> Music Choice HD
> 
> MyDestination.TV HD
> 
> Nick Jr. HD
> 
> Nicktoons HD
> 
> Ovation TV HD
> 
> Pets.TV HD
> 
> PixL HD
> 
> Pursuit Channel HD
> 
> Recipe.TV HD
> 
> SEC Network HD (August 2014)
> 
> Shorts HD
> 
> Sony Movie Channel HD
> 
> Sprout HD
> 
> SWRV HD
> 
> TBN HD
> 
> TCT Network HD
> 
> TeenNick HD (rumored to be on a Satelite)
> 
> The Blaze TV HD
> 
> Univision Deportes HD
> 
> Veria Living HD
> 
> Wealth TV HD
> 
> Zee TV HD
> 
> 
> Disputed
> 
> 
> Centric HD
> 
> 
> Note: Dish Network might be re-transmitting these themselves or lying about them.
> 
> *Rumored To Be Launching*
> 
> 
> BBN HD
> 
> BE Network HD
> 
> BTNC HD
> 
> Centric HD
> 
> Cloo HD
> 
> FLIX HD
> 
> Fox College Sports HD
> 
> HBCU HD
> 
> ION Life HD
> 
> Legacy.TV HD
> 
> Qubo HD
> 
> RLTV HD
> 
> Showtime Family Zone HD
> 
> TVG Network HD
> 
> WWE Network HD


HDOrlando,


Please take WWE Network HD off rumored to be launching because it will not.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic/Nayan: That would be an interesting development and I think TWC/BHN was tipped off about the Esquire-Style change and the G4 possibly ceasing operations.


This is probably what the drop threat was about.


It would be a victory for TV Providers that a conglomerate decided to drop a channel entirely.


Forhire: Will do but please edit your post as that is a huge list to quote.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I think Style was changed to Esquire not just because of the proliferation of Comcast-owned female targeted networks in Bravo, Oxygen and E!, but also due to the fact that G4 wasn't on DirecTV. This puts Esquire on DirecTV.


I think the content providers are realizing that the market is far too saturated, and you may see more networks go under. I think that would be a good victory for content providers considering the high fees right now. While it's nice to be able to brag about HD channel availability, especially for those of you on BHN, there's just not enough content to warrant having all these channels, IMO.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17130#post_23721160
> 
> 
> I think Style was changed to Esquire not just because of the proliferation of Comcast-owned female targeted networks in Bravo, Oxygen and E!, but also due to the fact that G4 wasn't on DirecTV. This puts Esquire on DirecTV.
> 
> 
> I think the content providers are realizing that the market is far too saturated, and you may see more networks go under. I think that would be a good victory for content providers considering the high fees right now. While it's nice to be able to brag about HD channel availability, especially for those of you on BHN, there's just not enough content to warrant having all these channels, IMO.



I agree that we'll probably see a few more go under before long.


While I think having a ton of HD channels is awesome I actually only watch at the most seven, not counting sports. Some of the channels I used to watch have no appeal to me anymore and some I could never see myself watching to begin with. If it would mean lower bills then I would be for getting rid of some, but something tells me that might not be the case.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17100_100#post_23721458
> 
> 
> I agree that we'll probably see a few more go under before long.
> 
> 
> While I think having a ton of HD channels is awesome I actually only watch at the most seven, not counting sports. Some of the channels I used to watch have no appeal to me anymore and some I could never see myself watching to begin with. If it would mean lower bills then I would be for getting rid of some, but something tells me that might not be the case.



Nayan, the problem is the content providers want to have their cake and eat it too. They want the retransmission fees but they don't want to spend the money to air exclusive content. For quite some time, every time I'd look at the listings for Style, it would be reruns from Bravo and E! shows.


To rephrase your idea of channels we wished would go away, maybe we should think about which ones should.


I think the following would be the most endangered, in my view:


TVGN. There's little content, and people still equate it with the listing grid.

CBS Sports Network. It doesn't have much content, and there's not many sports league rights you can go out there and get. The college games they have are definitely lower-tier.

MGM HD. It's not frequently carried, and when it is, it's locked away in higher HD-only tiers with most companies.

Encore suite of channels. Their only hope might be to shut off a few channels and get added as a part of digital tiers (My old cable company, Atlantic Broadband, included them in Digital Plus with Starz). They haven't launched but the main, Action and Drama feeds in HD, and premium movies can be found so many places now. I'd add Cinemax and Starz to this list as well, as both have struggled to launch original programming.

Reelz Channel. I think these second-tier general entertainment channels really have an uphill battle. They have poor distribution, third-rate syndication deals, limited HD adoption, and small budgets for original programming. Unlike TVGN who has CBS behind it now, Reelz lacks the same big budget.


----------



## Nayan

I agree with most of your list, especially the movie channels like Starz, Cinemax and Encore. Starz has tried to offer original programming but it never seems to take off. I am hoping that Black Sails, which launches in January, will be good but I'm not holding my breath. Encore offers quite a few movies and for the price of all the channels it's a pretty good bargain but many of those movies I can get from either Amazon or Netflix, so if it went away I'd be okay with that. Cinemax shows the same movies, just at a later date, as HBO so I agree that one could go as well.


Honestly the only real reason I have cable is for sports and a couple niche shows, but lately I've been taking a good look at what I watch and wonder if maybe cutting the cord might be in my future. I hate to say that as I've had BH forever but I wonder sometimes if the value is still there. It's starting to dip into the 'no' category.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: That also was probably a factor especially the Direct TV thing. It's also nice to see Style go as they had a lot of garbage on that network.


Could you PM me the links where your seeing the G4 ceasing operations rumor?


i do think the channels need to be scaled back and have no probs if one goes away.


It will be interesting to see if more channels follow.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17100_100#post_23722628
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic: That also was probably a factor especially the Direct TV thing. It's also nice to see Style go as they had a lot of garbage on that network.
> 
> 
> Could you PM me the links where your seeing the G4 ceasing operations rumor?
> 
> 
> i do think the channels need to be scaled back and have no probs if one goes away.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if more channels follow.



It's not a rumor. It was posted by a man who posts the notices that CT Public Utility Regulation Agency requires by law for Cablevision. It's over at DSLReports, and copied and pasted in. I'll try and find something more concrete. I'm surprised other sources haven't corroborated it yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


This could very well be the case.


A couple of years ago, it was discovered AMC Networks' attempted WE TV Spin-Off Weddings Central was going belly up via the notices. There was nothing anywhere on the internet about it until it ended. G4 is a lot more high profile but I believe the notice.


I think Bright House was tipped off too which is why there was the drop possibility for September 23 (One of them ceasing operations with the other switching over).


----------



## oriolesmagic

Don't read too much into this one yet, but I've been doing some work on the new Charter all-digital areas, which are mostly in rural Alabama, but also in Westport, MA, and I'm noticing that Universal HD isn't being added in those areas. They're not getting AXS.TV or HDNet Movies either, but for some reason, Charter New England and Charter Alabama have never carried these channels even as the rest of the Charter systems have. I thought going all-digital might cause them to turn up, but so far it has not.


I wonder if Universal HD is also going away. Now that NBCU is part of Comcast, it appears some shuffling of their many channels may be in place. I think Chiller and FearNet might be eventually combined, especially since neither has very good coverage. Chiller is on the dishes, but not Comcast, and outside of TWC/BHN and Cox (SD only), FearNet can be extremely hard to find. Also, there's the fact that FearNet has the HD feed while Chiller doesn't, although this one has long been disputed. I tend to believe that Chiller HD doesn't exist.


Universal HD has weak carriage (mostly on HD tiers), it's a bit like HDNet was in that niche channels to show off HD aren't needed in an era where 100+ HD channels is the norm and those are simulcasts of the channels people have always watched, and the channel seems to only air reruns of old shows and edited movies, and those are limited rights of weaker shows. Every time I see it in the guide, they seem they're running TJ Hooker reruns.


----------



## HDOrlando

One thing I really like about Universal HD is the HD of old shows like "Charlie's angels" and "T.J. Hooker".


Since it's on an HD extra tier, maybe it sticks around. I have the package but not many do. I had always felt HDNet (AXS.TV) would fade out like Mojo when everyone got more HD but that never happened.


On Chiller/FearNet, FearNet is owned by two other companies so it would be a little harder but it makes sense for it to happen although I'd prefer it did not. Then again, not sure I want to pay $9 for FearNet again.


BTW: It does appear Chiller is NOT available in HD. I got it confirmed on Facebook.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17130#post_23724020
> 
> 
> I had always felt HDNet (AXS.TV) would fade out like Mojo when everyone got more HD but that never happened.



AXS TV on several providers these days, is NO longer on (extra cost) "HD tiers"...hence maybe why it's still around:










DirecTV & DISH carry it on ALL but the lowest (Family) basic pkg / HD Movies is on "HD extra" tiers.

Also (believe it or not) DISH also offers a downconverted SD feed of BOTH channels, for SD-only subs/receivers.


Comcast carries it on their Digital Preferred pkg (highest base pkg) / HD Movies is ONLY on a couple of systems they took over from previous co. that carried it; otherwise the majority of CC systems don't carry HDM at all.


U-verse carries it on basic HD / HD Movies on HD extra tier


Service Electric Cable carries it on basic HD (I don't believe they even offer an "HD extra" tier) along w/HD Movies.


Blue Ridge Cable carries it on basic HD / HD Movies is on an HD extra tier


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17130#post_23724020
> 
> 
> One thing I really like about Universal HD is the HD of old shows like "Charlie's angels" and "T.J. Hooker".
> 
> 
> Since it's on an HD extra tier, maybe it sticks around. I have the package but not many do. I had always felt HDNet (AXS.TV) would fade out like Mojo when everyone got more HD but that never happened.
> 
> 
> On Chiller/FearNet, FearNet is owned by two other companies so it would be a little harder but it makes sense for it to happen although I'd prefer it did not. Then again, not sure I want to pay $9 for FearNet again.
> 
> 
> BTW: It does appear Chiller is NOT available in HD. I got it confirmed on Facebook.



Oh someone posted over at broadband reports that LA is losing these analogs on October 8th on TWC:

KPXN

KJLA

KTBN

KDOC

KILM

KXLA

KVMD

KSCI

PEG channels


which means that about 11 to 13 analogs are being removed in the LA metro.


----------



## Nayan

It sucks that Chiller is not in HD. At least FearNet is!


Maybe Universal will be on the chopping block. I haven't watched it in ages so I have no idea what's on and I don't have that package anymore. I do miss HDNet/AXS though. I'll get my Art Mann fix on my next trip to Tampa







.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17130#post_23724189
> 
> 
> Oh someone posted over at broadband reports that LA is losing these analogs on October 8th on TWC:
> 
> KPXN
> 
> KJLA
> 
> KTBN
> 
> KDOC
> 
> KILM
> 
> KXLA
> 
> KVMD
> 
> KSCI
> 
> PEG channels
> 
> 
> which means that about 11 to 13 analogs are being removed in the LA metro.



I imagine soon everything will be switched to digital. Analog on a big screen just doesn't do it for me so I'm fine with it







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Analog can't die fast enough.


If my cable company had went all-digital or to SDV, I might still be with them today.


----------



## Nayan

I hear ya. On my smaller TV it's not too bad but on my big one it hurts my eyes. I usually end up taking off my glasses to watch.


----------



## HDOrlando

AXS.TV is indeed off the HD Extra tiers which is also why they lost all those cable carriers 4 years ago.


Analog will eventually be gone. Just waiting for the day it can be done.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23726143
> 
> 
> AXS.TV is indeed off the HD Extra tiers which is also why they lost all those cable carriers 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> Analog will eventually be gone. Just waiting for the day it can be done.



yeah I kind of wished TWC would have removed more analogs from my system this year than they did.


I know they could have gotten away with moving:

KPXD (ION)

KDTX (TBN)


to digital only and it would have helped Greenville open up necessary QAM slots down in the limited basic trap range to prevent theft somewhat. I also could see Greenville having TVGN moved to digital only as it no longer has the listings like it used to. That system is the only one in the state to carry TVGN at all after TWC dumped it statewide several years ago citing no need for it and magically it reappeared in Greenville a few years ago.


But still right now the Dallas and Greenville systems have only 58 analogs a piece and both are 860MHz.


What is weird is that the 2-99 channels in these two systems may be different but they have different digital only channels below 2-99 than we do such as:

Government access being on channel 58 digital only in Greenville

GAC being digital only on a low number in Greenville.


Dallas has a few that are digital only below 100 that Greenville doesn't:

AMC

ABC Family

G4


In the former Comcast areas in LA TWC will still have around 20 analogs or so after the next month changes but they have SDV used on 16 QAMs so they have a lot of room and then some







as they are 750MHz


----------



## mgsports

It will be up to BHN and so on if they have room to carry Life and Qubo in HD. Know for for those Sports Channels TWCKC nothing new to report.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will probably get our announcement about losing analog within a year or two. It will free up even more HD space.


Anyone who has not should check out the new HD Chart. BHN is back in the lead with room to further widen the gap.


----------



## Nayan

MG: Qubo and Life aren't in HD and there's really no incentive for BH to carry them.


Kevin: I think we'll see TWC/BH move to all digital in a few years. I think it's safe to say that everything in the analog area is available in HD (with the exception of some sub-channels) and with most folks having an HDTV the switch shouldn't be too painful







.


----------



## ejb1980

Qubo is a children's channel and Ion Life is a "lifestyle" channel. Neither are available in HD anywhere. They are probably available OTA in your area, attached to the local ION channel. With satellite, you can integrate OTA signals onto your guide. I don't think you can with cable, but as long as you dont want to DVR the channels, you can watch them with your TV's antenna tuner.


----------



## HDOrlando

These OTA things belong in the Orlando OTA Thread.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I have a hard time understanding mgsports obsession with ION subchannels, and how it's relevant here. You can only integrate OTA signals with certain DirecTV boxes, I believe it's called an AM21. I have a Genie (HR34), and it allows for no such thing. Although here, you wouldn't get anything with an antenna anyway.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23727654
> 
> 
> I have a hard time understanding mgsports obsession with ION subchannels, and how it's relevant here. You can only integrate OTA signals with certain DirecTV boxes, I believe it's called an AM21. I have a Genie (HR34), and it allows for no such thing. Although here, you wouldn't get anything with an antenna anyway.



Yes, you need an AM21 box. It attaches to any DVR, including the HR34 Genie. I have an HR34 and AM21 and it's all integrated gloriously.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23727654
> 
> 
> I have a hard time understanding mgsports obsession with ION subchannels, and how it's relevant here. You can only integrate OTA signals with certain DirecTV boxes, I believe it's called an AM21. I have a Genie (HR34), and it allows for no such thing. Although here, you wouldn't get anything with an antenna anyway.



I think it's because there's not much action over on the OTA thread while this place is always hopping. We're very chatty folks







.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23727654
> 
> 
> I have a hard time understanding mgsports obsession with ION subchannels, and how it's relevant here.



If you think THAT'S bad, he now has TWO user ID's over at DSLR that everyone has to suffer through...
















The thing is, I don't believe he is a Comcast OR TWC sub, at least according to his "new" ID - so it makes even LESS sense...










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23727915
> 
> 
> while this place is always hopping. We're very chatty folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well it's because you have more (new HD in particular) TO chat about - & for the rest of us (HD) po' folks to envy!


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23727654
> 
> 
> I have a hard time understanding mgsports obsession with ION subchannels, and how it's relevant here. You can only integrate OTA signals with certain DirecTV boxes, I believe it's called an AM21. I have a Genie (HR34), and it allows for no such thing. Although here, you wouldn't get anything with an antenna anyway.



I get the ION subchannels (all 480i) just fine OTA here in suburban Detroit via WPXD. But (personal opinion only, of course) I'm not sure why anyone would care to watch them. Ever. The PQ is just awful.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23727915
> 
> 
> I think it's because there's not much action over on the OTA thread while this place is always hopping. We're very chatty folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yep, and friendly too. You guys even let the occasional northerner chime in on things.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23728048
> 
> 
> Yep, and friendly too. You guys even let the occasional northerner chime in on things.



We love our northern folks!










I can pick up the ION's here but like you said I have no idea why anyone would want to watch them, especially in SD. They look awful on big screens.


----------



## ejb1980

I always check the Orlanda BHN thread, it's interesting. And, unlike most cable threads, the people are cool!


I used to watch Qubo when He-Man was on at midnight. Lame, yes. But also awesome. The PQ isn't the best, but there is worse! Does your ION have QVC-OTA on XX-5? Since they've added that, the PQ on the others has suffered greatly. The ION station (WGPX) is the only station licensed to my city, but local TWC cable doesn't carry any of the subchannels either. Ironically, the Charlotte DMA does not have an ION station, and AT&T U-Verse carries ION HD, ION Life and Qubo, from WGPX there. Comcast carries all of the Ion stations in many of their markets, too. I have ION -east national feed in HD on Directv, and ION-west (in SD). ION-west is not the same as ION-east and carries several Ion-Life and Qubo shows instead of the the paid programming in the morning and early afternoon.


And that, folks, is more than you (or I) ever wanted to know about ION.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23728272
> 
> 
> I always check the Orlanda BHN thread, it's interesting. And, unlike most cable threads, the people are cool!
> 
> 
> I used to watch Qubo when He-Man was on at midnight. Lame, yes. But also awesome. The PQ isn't the best, but there is worse! Does your ION have QVC-OTA on XX-5? Since they've added that, the PQ on the others has suffered greatly. The ION station (WGPX) is the only station licensed to my city, but local TWC cable doesn't carry any of the subchannels either. Ironically, the Charlotte DMA does not have an ION station, and AT&T U-Verse carries ION HD, ION Life and Qubo, from WGPX there. Comcast carries all of the Ion stations in many of their markets, too. I have ION -east national feed in HD on Directv, and ION-west (in SD). ION-west is not the same as ION-east and carries several Ion-Life and Qubo shows instead of the the paid programming in the morning and early afternoon.
> 
> 
> And that, folks, is more than you (or I) ever wanted to know about ION.



Yes, our ION station carries the QVC feed on the .5 subchannel. It's 16:9 squished into 4:3 and looks just as bad as the others, even more so when I use the TV's wide mode to fix the ratio problem.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23728344
> 
> 
> Yes, our ION station carries the QVC feed on the .5 subchannel. It's 16:9 squished into 4:3 and looks just as bad as the others, even more so when I use the TV's wide mode to fix the ratio problem.



Same here.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23728344
> 
> 
> Yes, our ION station carries the QVC feed on the .5 subchannel. It's 16:9 squished into 4:3 and looks just as bad as the others, even more so when I use the TV's wide mode to fix the ratio problem.



We have that here too OTA. Bleh.


----------



## Nayan

I'm sure you do mg but this really isn't the place to talk about them







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Changing gears.


QVC Plus HD 1329 is up if you type it in.


QVC Plus SD just shows up as not available.


No sign of HSN2 SD.


Once these are up, we see if either Style (Esquire) and/or G4 get dropped September 23.


I think this will also put us at 220 HD Channels.


----------



## mgsports

I'm not and everybody else is on IONTV's here.


----------



## Nayan

220. That is a lot of channels in HD! So I guess we're on Style/G4 watch for now.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I have a count of 222 for you guys in BHN Orlando now.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,


I did take ESPN 3-D out because it's ceasing and will not officially add QVC Plus HD until it's in the guide.


Please let me know where our counts are different so we can be sure on the exact number.









http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/15510#post_22442268 


I love these chats.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I have 222 counting QVC Plus and ESPN 3D. I'll take it out when it shuts down 9/30. I think this means our counts are correct.


I have 21 HD locals.

I have 137 HD networks (not premium channels)

I have 32 HD premiums (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Starz, Encore).

I have 8 out-of-market RSN's.

I have 24 HD PPV (Playboy, Hustler, PPV, Game/Team HD)


That adds up to 222.


----------



## Nayan

222?!?


/faints


Wow, we are quite lucky (and spoiled!) having a number like that







.


----------



## ejb1980

How is the Brighthouse PQ? Time Warner Cable here has more HD channels than Directv here in NC, but many are washed out looking. It's bad enough to know by looking at the TV when you walk in somewhere that they have TWC. I don't ask to start a war, I ask only out of interest and because, like I said ealier, this thread seems to have cool, rational people.


----------



## Nayan

Here it's excellent. To be fair, when I stayed in Tampa a couple months ago they had DirecTV in the room and after fiddling with the TV ( 'cause I'm a geek and I have to do that







) it looked just as good as BH. I've heard some areas are terrible and some are awesome so I guess it depends where you live.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I think there's a lot more individual variables with DirecTV because of the positioning of the dish to the satellite. My DirecTV looks really good, but I've seen it look really terrible in some of the bars.


I think the general consensus is that AT&T U-Verse and Dish Network have the worst picture quality due to AT&T having such bandwidth limitations for their IPTV service, and Dish compressing all 1080i signals down to 1440x900.


As for whether TWC or any cable company is better or worse than DirecTV is entirely subjective and is going to depend on the installation as well as the area. I will say I've heard more criticism of TWC's picture quality than other cable companies.


----------



## ejb1980

My parents have Dish Network. I spent two days fiddling with their TV and gave up, it's just awful. They think it's great because there's no snow or ghosting...


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: Sounds good on the matching numbers.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17190#post_23730297
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic: Sounds good on the matching numbers.



A&E networks are on the MTM notices now!

http://mi-cache.legacy.com/MPN/Images/Attachments/3291104_1.pdf 


hopefully this means lifetime will be nocked out in that deal as Lifetime is owned by A&E networks.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Great Find.


This probably means the whole suite of A and E channels will decided at the same time and would not be surprised if they set a December 31 drop dead.


The only channels in the conglomerate not on that list are...........


Crime and Investigation Network

H2

Military History


BTW: History en Espanol, Lifetime Real Women and Military History are the only ones in the conglomerate not available in HD. If any do become available, we should get them quickly as I do not think A and E networks will allow this to drag out especially with the ratings increases they have gotten from "Duck Dynasty" and Bates Motel".


Let's hope there is that drop dead so this can be knocked out quickly.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17160#post_23729113
> 
> 
> I have 222 counting QVC Plus and ESPN 3D. I'll take it out when it shuts down 9/30. I think this means our counts are correct.
> 
> 
> I have 21 HD locals.
> 
> I have 137 HD networks (not premium channels)
> 
> I have 32 HD premiums (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Starz, Encore).
> 
> I have 8 out-of-market RSN's.
> 
> I have 24 HD PPV (Playboy, Hustler, PPV, Game/Team HD)
> 
> 
> That adds up to 222.



Oriolesmagic,


We might be off one actually.


Did you include Willow Cricket HD?


----------



## Nayan

A&E Networks are now on the MTM? You know they will want more money because of Duck Dynasty







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Definitely. I do think things will get settled quickly.


CBS Sports Network is also not on the notice so they likely threw that into the CBS renewal.


On another note, Orlando is now the 18th largest TV Market in The Country. Were moving on up.


----------



## Nayan

I figured the deal would include CBS Sports so having off the notice is no surprise.


I am really hoping we don't go through another love spat, especially with A&E as that's a lot of channels that we could end up missing for awhile. Let's all hope for a quick resolution.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17100_100#post_23730497
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic,
> 
> 
> We might be off one actually.
> 
> 
> Did you include Willow Cricket HD?



I have not yet. You will be at 223 by my count when Willow Cricket HD is added.


As for the A&E deal, there's some areas where TWC doesn't have Crime & Investigation (especially in TX) so an all-encompassing deal might get them that down there.


Military History might be coming soon in HD. It was announced and on some lists for Buckeye Cable in Toledo and then disappeared. They were supposed to get Military Channel in HD but that has since disappeared for them too.


----------



## ejb1980

Is Willow Cricket a full time channel or just game-only like the UEFA, Rugby, and EPL channels on Directv? Directv has 2 Cricket channels but they are not in my package so I can't verify.


----------



## Nayan

From what I read it looks to be a full-time channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: When you get a chance, please look at my list (Link in Signature) and let me know what our lineup differences are.


We will see on other TWC notices regarding Crime and Investigation Network. It might not show up on our notices until November as sometimes it takes a month for them to appear for us although when a new deal gets done, it is removed from our list quickly.


It would be nice if there was an all-encompassing deal so once it's done, we see nothing from them for a couple of years.


Everyone: We still do not know our HD Channel number for Willow Cricket as it was a typo on the last notice but I'm projecting it between 1165 and 1173.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17190#post_23731968
> 
> 
> I have not yet. You will be at 223 by my count when Willow Cricket HD is added.
> 
> 
> As for the A&E deal, there's some areas where TWC doesn't have Crime & Investigation (especially in TX) so an all-encompassing deal might get them that down there.
> 
> 
> Military History might be coming soon in HD. It was announced and on some lists for Buckeye Cable in Toledo and then disappeared. They were supposed to get Military Channel in HD but that has since disappeared for them too.



some parts of Texas have C&I HD (Austin & Waco along with San Antonio) but Dallas does not for example


----------



## HDOrlando

QVC Plus HD no longer shows up when you type in the channel number.


It will be up eventually with HSN2 SD and I'll never watch either.


----------



## Nayan

I won't watch them either. Amazon is the lucky recipient of my money







.


Totally OT: I have my first real 5K race this morning and I am stoked! Wish me luck







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Good Luck Nayan. Let us know your time.


----------



## ejb1980

Good luck! Bring a mobile to device to stream something with - then your post is totally on-topic!


----------



## Nayan

Well, I had my phone so I guess that counts. Sadly this old broad can't run anymore but I hoofed it and finished under an hour and beat my own personal time by 20 minutes







.


Back on topic







, I wonder why QVC Plus HD was removed. I won't watch either of them, but that just has me curious







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Nice time.


No idea on QVC Plus but they were probably just testing. It will likely happen by month's end with HSN2 SD.


----------



## kevin120

Yuma


September 19, 2013



Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future.



A&E, American Life/YouToo TV, AYM Sports, Azteca America, Bandamax, Bio, CB TV Michoacan, Crime & Investigation, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Classico, E!, Ecuavisa, G4, Gol TV, H2, History, History en Espanol, Latinoamerica TV, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, Mexico 22, Military History Channel, Music Choice, NHL Center Ice, NuvoTV, Once Mexico, Sprout, Style/Esquire, TuTV.



In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:



On or after September 26, 2013, QVC Plus will be made available to customers with subscription to the Variety Tier. QVC Plus will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.



On or after September 26, 2013, CBS Sports Network and CBS Sports Network will be made available to customers with subscription to Digital Choice Red. Both channels will remain available to customers with subscription to TWC Sports Pass.



On or after October 21, 2013, Revolt will be made available to customers with subscription to the Variety Tier. Revolt will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.



On or after October 21, 2013, Univision Deportes & Univision Deportes HD will be made available to customers with subscription to the Variety Tier. Univision Deportes & Univision Deportes HD will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.



On or after October 21, 2013, Univision Telenovelas & Univision Telenovelas HD will be made available to customers with subscription to the Espanol Tier. Univision Telenovelas & Univision Telenovelas HD will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/west-yuma.html 


Univision Telenovelas HD is new


----------



## Nayan

I forgot that History/H2/Military History are all under A&E. They had better hurry up and make a deal quick!










Thank you for posting this Kevin.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Nice find.


Univision Telenovelas HD AND Univision Deportes HD are new possibilities for us.


It also appears that the entire A and E suite is now on month to month agreements.


On another note, youtoo has been off of our MTM but might have been a typo like Music Choice.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17130#post_23718394
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a switch!! Now the big question is what are they going to do with G4? They pretty much killed everything that made G4 sort of unique, so now it will probably become NBC's wasteland for reruns. Just wow.



G4 lost any appeal years ago. Not sure exactly what kept it around this long but based purely on feedback I don't see a lot of you watching.


----------



## Nayan

Honestly I haven't watched G4 in years and I couldn't even tell you what's on the schedule. If it goes away, that's fine by me. Maybe we can get lucky and not have Esquire launch either







.


I'll be keeping a close eye out for an A&E deal. I do not want to lose my IRT or Ax Men. Then I really would cry







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I figured this was coming after the Univision deal, I'm surprised it took this long. I'm guessing Univision Deportes HD will be seen on a lot of the Northeast and Carolinas systems, maybe TX too.


This is the rare occasion where TWC gets something before BHN. I think you'll get the Starz/Encore stuff before they do though, as well as Nicktoons and Nick Jr.


----------



## Nayan

We'll have to see what's in our notice at the end of the month, but it's nice to see the Spanish viewers getting a little love this time around







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary: G4 was indeed going down hill years ago and right now, it's just Cops re-runs, episodes of Campus PD, Lost/Leap/Heroes re-runs and movies. It should definitely shutdown as is.


It will be interesting to see if it and Esquire (Style) are pulled a week from today.


It might knock us down a bit on the HD count but no one will care and others will be very happy never to see Esquire.


Nayan: I'm happy all the A and E are on the deals at the same time. It gives us a better shot at a quicker drop dead and all get renewed long-term at the same time. Good thing any of their HD holdouts do not appear to be launching soon.


Oriolesmagic: Agreed on all fronts and still think one of more HD Starz/Encore/Plex or the new Viacom HD is coming this month maybe even with these Univision Channels.


Nayan: I'm expecting an HD notice.







We will get news from Yimitz outside of the Univision channels a week from Thursday.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17190#post_23741569
> 
> 
> Gary: G4 was indeed going down hill years ago and right now, it's just Cops re-runs, episodes of Campus PD, Lost/Leap/Heroes re-runs and movies. It should definitely shutdown as is.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if it and Esquire (Style) are pulled a week from today.
> 
> 
> It might knock us down a bit on the HD count but no one will care and others will be very happy never to see Esquire.
> 
> 
> Nayan: I'm happy all the A and E are on the deals at the same time. It gives us a better shot at a quicker drop dead and all get renewed long-term at the same time. Good thing any of their HD holdouts do not appear to be launching soon.
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic: Agreed on all fronts and still think one of more HD Starz/Encore/Plex or the new Viacom HD is coming this month maybe even with these Univision Channels.
> 
> 
> Nayan: I'm expecting an HD notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will get news from Yimitz outside of the Univision channels a week from Thursday.



I don't think G4 and Style will be pull the TWC notices have noting about them being pulled so I wouldn't sweat it.


Oh and the Carolina's are to have QVC HD added in november


----------



## oriolesmagic

Some new TWC notices are being posted.


The Northeast is not getting anything new. Rochester still lists GSN HD and WE HD which it was lacking, but it should have GSN HD already. Albany never got its Destination America HD and ID HD that it was supposed to. There's nothing new on TX notices either.


The Carolinas are finally getting QVC HD on November 5th.


NYC's notice hasn't been posted yet, and TWC SoCal is getting Univision Deportes HD and Univision Telenovelas HD.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: I am actually hoping G4/Esquire will be pulled. G4 is a waste and Esquire from the looks of the lineup will have NBC reruns and a bunch of crap that I would hope no respectable male would watch







.


HDOrlando: I'm glad all the A&E channels will be in one shot too. Once a deal get's done that will be a bunch we don't have to worry about for awhile.


orioles: Thanks for the updates. They give us an idea as to what we can expect in our notice







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17190#post_23741807
> 
> 
> Some new TWC notices are being posted.
> 
> 
> The Northeast is not getting anything new. Rochester still lists GSN HD and WE HD which it was lacking, but it should have GSN HD already. Albany never got its Destination America HD and ID HD that it was supposed to. There's nothing new on TX notices either.
> 
> 
> The Carolinas are finally getting QVC HD on November 5th.
> 
> 
> NYC's notice hasn't been posted yet, and TWC SoCal is getting Univision Deportes HD and Univision Telenovelas HD.



I think Texas' larger markets are going to get the Jadeworld package next month as mysteriously the TVB channels were announced for the Dallas system and then yanked from the notices I think the announcement was too early and TWC plans to move the international channels to the 1400s and 1500s in the Dallas area to prepare for the new channel lineup they had them announced for the 1500s and the existing international premiums were to be duplicated in the 1400s










I wouldn't be surprised if the rest of the SDV system in Texas get QVC HD that don't have it soon










Revolt is to launch on TWC in LA and NYC maybe even Texas? I know that Aspire got carriage on the Dallas system yet most of the rest of Texas doesn't have it except for El Paso and Greenville.


----------



## Maya68

Does anyone know if Brighthouse will be televising any UCF football games this year on their sports channel? They showed all the games last year but they have not had any this year.


----------



## dotsdavid

Qvc plus is up in Indiana


----------



## Nayan

Maya: Looking at the schedule it seems games will be broadcast on ESPN this year: http://www.ucfknights.com/sports/m-footbl/sched/ucf-m-footbl-sched.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: We will see if it gets pulled. At least it will offer a little suspense at the beginning of next week.


dotsdavid: Thanks for the tip. I just checked and while it's not in the guide, it is back up if you punch in the channel number 225 SD/1329 HD here in Orlando.


There is still no HSN2 SD on Channel 224.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17220#post_23743294
> 
> 
> Qvc plus is up in Indiana



Michigan too.


----------



## HDOrlando

QVC Plus SD 225 and HD 1329 is now in the guide.


Just waiting on HSN2 SD on 224


----------



## Nayan

Well, that's one more HD channel I'll hardly ever watch (hardly ever means I'll tune in if there's a chef I like on). At least it's in the guide though! We'll probably get HSN2 sometime this week.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17220#post_23745327
> 
> 
> Well, that's one more HD channel I'll hardly ever watch (hardly ever means I'll tune in if there's a chef I like on). At least it's in the guide though! We'll probably get HSN2 sometime this week.



well I had a feeling that QVC plus was going to launch this month as a press release stated that TWC and Bright house have a deal for QVC plus and that bright house was launching it in September. Hey they only time I bought anything from one of those shopping channels is when I bought the today's special on HSN to get my dad a Cleveland Browns through blanket







for christmas







I think I was watching the HD version when I did










Oh I expect QVC HD to go almost complete carriage on TWC in next two months as the Carolina's are getting it on November 5th and could see it landing on channel 248 Dallas next to QVC Plus in November. I am shocked that the rest of Texas is getting HSN HD







as parts of the state got HSN HD while others got QVC HD Laredo being one of them which is an odd ball system as they have CSPAN HD which most of Texas doesn't not along with some of the rarer HD channels in Texas.


Oh TWC backed off of offering DTAs to the really small systems nationally instead they are getting basic convertors for 2 years free as only their PEG channels are going digital only and the biggest gainers of bandwidth are Yuma Arizona 6 analog slots and Owensboro KY 5 analog slots







but the bad thing is that it is only 1 free per household probably to get rid of the SD boxes left in stock and after that start using HD boxes if needed. Oh and the boxes will be $1.50 after 2 years as I am guessing they are going to have VOD, PPV if available and they may be charging more for the guide and access to those services.


----------



## Nayan

I've never bought anything but I like to see what they're cooking







. Having been in the food business most my life I am a bit of a cookware/knife snob lol










I'm glad they gave up on the DTA's and at least they are giving boxes for a couple years. Even at $1.50 that's not too bad.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17220#post_23745611
> 
> 
> I've never bought anything but I like to see what they're cooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Having been in the food business most my life I am a bit of a cookware/knife snob lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they gave up on the DTA's and at least they are giving boxes for a couple years. Even at $1.50 that's not too bad.



well the DTAs aren't that bad if you have full boxes still on the system unlike that system I PM'd you about. Well the DTAs actually good on TWC get everything that you would on clear QAM and expanded basic channels in SD. I would have rather seen DTAs given out as it would force TWC to do digital simulcast for all channels that way the newer Tivo's would be compatible with those systems as if they don't have digital simulcast the Roamio and Premier XL won't work right. Oh and it looks like Owensboro is losing 6 to 7 analogs not 5 like I thought as they are losing TVGN from analog later this month and I have a feeling 2.x (57MHz) (analog channel 2) is where they will put the PEG (Public, Education, Goverment) channels on QAM when it is changed next month on the Owensboro Cluster.


----------



## feb1003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17220#post_23744841
> 
> 
> QVC Plus SD 225 and HD 1329 is now in the guide.
> 
> 
> Just waiting on HSN2 SD on 224



HDOrlando


Here in Bakersfield they just added today QVCplus on ch 250 sd ch 1250 HD, looks like they showing previous recorded programs that were shown on QVC earlier today or yesterday

still no HSN


----------



## kevin120

EGAL NOTICE Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future: E!, G4, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Music Choice, Music Choice On Demand, NHL Center Ice, Youtoo, Style. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: On or about November 5th, QVC HD will be added to Digital Basic Cable on HD channel 791. For more information about your local channel line-up, visit http://www.twc.com/programmingnotices 

http://www.dothaneagle.com/classifieds/community/announcements/legal/ad_c668289c-9a66-5e65-8b1d-72fbc1378466.html 


This is for the Dothan and Enterprise AL TWC systems







oh I have to keep a watch and see if these systems get:

AMC HD

Fox News HD

CNN HD

Disney HD


and 4 other HD channels that TWC announced for those systems to get on September 25th


----------



## Nayan

No A&E on that notice. A deal done already maybe?


----------



## HDOrlando

We choose a box over a DTA for the niece so she could watch Disney Junior, Nick Jr. and Sprout (Whenever it is added).


On another note, the NYC and NC notices came out and differed on MTM's with one having all the A and E stuff and the not having it.


It's still up in the air if Youtoo is on there.


We will see a preview of our notice a week from tomorrow via Yimitz.


----------



## Nayan

Yeah that was a little weird but let's hope Yimitz has some good news for us.


And will someone tell the guys at NFL Network to get it together this morning? It keeps cutting out on me (it's them, not BH).


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17220#post_23747096
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a little weird but let's hope Yimitz has some good news for us.
> 
> 
> And will someone tell the guys at NFL Network to get it together this morning? It keeps cutting out on me (it's them, not BH).



QVC plus SD launched on my system this morning on channel 247 but it is unwatchable as they 4:3 cut the HD feed of the channel and you can't read half of the screen







prices are cut off and you don't know the item number. Oh and this channels has a SDV program #1247 instead of 247 which means that if you have a QAM tuner it will display as 104-1247 for example


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I've heard there have been problems with NFL Network so your not alone.


Kevin: Most SD is unwatchable (More frustrating) to me. That's why it's going to be frustrating to watch the Friday night Chiller movie tomorrow.


Not seeing that stuff on QVC Plus SD but maybe that was launch gitters as this is a new channel.


----------



## Nayan

HD: Thanks. I knew it wasn't BH because that was the only channel doing it.


Kevin: That sucks. I'm like HD, as I hate watching things in SD but with channels like Chiller, usually I have no choice (btw those movies look good so I'll be watching!).


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


I think The Chiller movie tomorrow night will be good. It's usually hit and miss though.


I still cannot believe they do not have an HD feed yet.


----------



## Nayan

I know







. Some of those movies would look so much better in HD. Well, if folks keep hounding them maybe they will finally give in







.


Between Fearnet, Syfy and Chiller most of my movie needs are met.


----------



## HDOrlando

I wish I had FearNet at the moment along with Vutopia.


I'm paying for too much Sports Pass and HD Pak with the HD Pak for Showtime swap in about two weeks so do not want to throw down $9 just for FearNet nd Vutopia.


At least IFC is now digital basic.


----------



## Nayan

I hear ya on paying too much as my cable bill is higher than my electric bill :/. Eh, it's the price we pay to entertain ourselves







.


----------



## kevin120

TWC is no longer in any fight with a broadcaster and they brought back the journal broadcasting stations today! but here is the catch they aren't on the coveted spots they were on before in parts of Wisconsin WTMJ is on analog 83









http://caledonia.patch.com/groups/business-news/p/wtmj-back-on-time-warner-but-maybe-not-where-you-expect-it 


I bet having WTMJ on analog 83 won't last long I have a feeling TWC is itching to use if for DOCSIS bandwidth to go from 4 downstream bonded to 8 downstream bonded DOCSIS 3.0 in the Wisconsin area.


----------



## Nayan

I think at least those folks in Wisconsin will be happy it's back on any channel







. It really sucks when locals get taken away.


This is the week when we see if those channels get pulled and if Esquire actually makes it to launch.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Really? Electric is usually more.


Kevin: That's great news.


Nayan: Monday is the big day and based on Gary's tone when he posted about G4, I would not be shocked if it happens. We shall see. After that, we likely get our notice next week as well with the Thursday preview from Yimitz.


----------



## Nayan

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the fact that I pay more to entertain myself than I do to cool/heat my house. But I also made some major upgrades over the years and that has saved quite a bit electric-wise.


All eyes are on Monday. I hope Yimitz has some good news for us. Think I should bribe him with cake just to be safe?










I'm still hoping for more Starz/Encore HD by the end of the year and hopefully Showtime Anytime.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/16650#post_23541766
> 
> 
> well yimitz TWC and Bright House have DCX3400M, DCX3510M, DCX3200Mp1 and DCX3200Mp2 boxes running navigator in areas that have Motorola boxes and digital simulcast. I have two DCX boxes running iGuide and 1 running Navigator I am in the Dallas Texas market.



I swapped out DVRs yesterday (DCX3400 to DCX3510-M) so I could use the remote DVR programming app (it's the only DVR supported for that in the Michigan market). The new box uses Navigator (old was iGuide) so at least I now know what everyone's talking about. Still learning my way around, but so far this is a really nice box.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17220#post_23747004
> 
> 
> We choose a box over a DTA for the niece so she could watch Disney Junior, Nick Jr. and Sprout (Whenever it is added).
> 
> 
> On another note, the NYC and NC notices came out and differed on MTM's with one having all the A and E stuff and the not having it.
> 
> 
> It's still up in the air if Youtoo is on there.
> 
> 
> We will see a preview of our notice a week from tomorrow via Yimitz.



Well, my local paper lady told me last Thursday that she's quitting as of tomorrow. I hope they find a replacement so I can offer you guys the timely service to which you've all become accustomed.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It's crazy.


I think Yimitz will have some good news for us. Like I've said, it's either more HD Starz/Encore/Plex or the new HD Viacom channels.


No idea on Showtime Anytime but it was included in the CBS renewal. Those new deals have not produced things quickly (A.K.A. The Starz Deal).


Yimitz: Sounds good and hopefully that paper gets to you quickly. We really depend on it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17220#post_23760789
> 
> 
> Nayan: It's crazy.
> 
> 
> I think Yimitz will have some good news for us. Like I've said, it's either more HD Starz/Encore/Plex or the new HD Viacom channels.
> 
> 
> No idea on Showtime Anytime but it was included in the CBS renewal. Those new deals have not produced things quickly (A.K.A. The Starz Deal).
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Sounds good and hopefully that paper gets to you quickly. We really depend on it.



I think the only thing that gets announced:


Univision Deportes

Univision TLnovelas


CBS Sports Net moving to lowest digital tier


launch of Jadeworld (TVB) package.


and some other things.


But I don't see the new Viacom channels launching any TWC/Brighthouse system just yet. the rest of the Viacom channels have yet to launch in HD on some TWC systems that have announced just adding:

MTV HD

CMT HD

BET HD

Nickelodeon HD

etc.


on the MTM notices and have yet to show up so I am just saying don't get to expectant of those yet.


have yet to launch even after their spat was done a while ago I don't know what is holding these channels up but something is otherwise I would already have MTV2 HD and TV Land HD where I am at in Texas as we seem to have the most HD channels in Texas.


I could see the Starz HD channels launching soon but here is the thing I honestly think major adds such as those were put off due to the contract fight with CBS.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bright House adds stuff quicker than Time Warner Cable though.


On the Univision additions, we could get those announced but Michigan does not get Spanish-Language channels so they would likely be in the Friday (I hope it comes Friday instead of a week from tomorrow) notice that we get.


I do see the Starz/Encore/Plex HD or those new Viacom HD's coming to us this quarter.


We will see what happens.


----------



## Nayan

I'm usually a very patient gal (well, with the exception of GTA 5 and Diablo 3







) so I don't mind waiting for the Starz/Encore channels but it would be nice to have some time of timeline







. Those missing channels have been a big hole in the HD lineup for awhile and it would be nice to finally have them. Maybe for the end of the year?


We will probably see the new Univision channels announced as the Spanish channels are usually added quickly to our system.


Let's hope Yimitz receives his paper in a timely manner so he doesn't keep us waiting







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

But if you get your Starz/Encore/Plex HD channels, what else will you have to wait for? You literally have everything else!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Agreed.


Oriolesmagic: There are the new Viacom HD's Nick Jr. and Nick Toons, SEC Network next year, Pivot TV, the remaining digital basic HD holdouts, maybe some pay movie channels (Shorts, Epix, etc.) They can probably add each quarter for at least another year.


We are so damn spoiled.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will see later today if Esquire (Style) makes it to air on our system and if G4 is still around.


I'll probably stay up till 6 AM to see what happens.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23762198
> 
> 
> We will see later today if Esquire (Style) makes it to air on our system and if G4 is still around.
> 
> 
> I'll probably stay up till 6 AM to see what happens.



G4 gone from the lineup in Dallas on TWC: 67, 200 something and 729 are gone!


Esquire is on 150 and 709 as expected. Looks like G4 will die quickly if enough providers drop it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


In the guide, it shows Esquire HD.


G4 has not been dropped yet but expect it will be later this morning.


That notice last month really gave us some news and the one oriolesmagic saw on dsl is likely true about the channel going away on 10/10.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23762441
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> In the guide, it shows Esquire HD.
> 
> 
> G4 has not been dropped yet but expect it will be later this morning.
> 
> 
> That notice last month really gave us some news and the one oriolesmagic saw on dsl is likely true about the channel going away on 10/10.



well G4 is gone from my guide completely it skips it now and I have a Navigator box (and two iGuide boxes as well as the TWC Dallas system has legacy iGuide boxes and ODN Navigator boxes) and yes Esquire is showing on my boxes on the former Style location the Call sign for the HD channel is ESQHD and it has the esquire logo already on channel 709 so on my system it looks like 729 is open for the taking and I have a feeling that spot is already called for and QVC HD will wind up there on November 5th or around there.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Esquire has replaced Style even though the change is not official until 6 AM.


It looks like a victory for the carriers with G4 going away. I do wonder if this might have been more to this than a swap of one channel (Style for Esquire) and a drop of another (G4).


There might be an outside chance a new deal for E! and Sprout got done here. If there was, maybe everyone will get a 24/7 version of Sprout with an HD feed. I'm assuming this deal is just about Esquire and the decision or compromise to just shutdown G4 all together though.


There is no Chiller HD so this is not a possibility if a deal was done.


We will see on our notices this week but in the end, they told us something that might happen and it was the only way anyone was able to find out about this possibility.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23762111
> 
> 
> But if you get your Starz/Encore/Plex HD channels, what else will you have to wait for? You literally have everything else!



There's still many things we have to look forward to







.


HD: We are very spoiled! They treat us very well down here







.


I'm glad to see G4 is going away and I was hoping Esquire would not launch but it looks as though it's going to. I know many folks would like to have Sprout full-time so maybe now that can happen if/when a deal is made.


----------



## Sgooter

A friend mentioned that BHN intends to drop all analog channels and switch to all digital service and will require an STB for each TV. Anyone here know whether any of this is fact or just rumor? If true, what are the details?


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23762651
> 
> 
> A friend mentioned that BHN intends to drop all analog channels and switch to all digital service and will require an STB for each TV. Anyone here know whether any of this is fact or just rumor? If true, what are the details?



That is a rumor. If BH were to do that they would give us a very advanced notice and it would be plastered everywhere. Maybe sometime in the future but not anytime soon. Now go smack your friend for spreading rumors







.


----------



## RafaelSmith

So the 'DVR' part of one of our STB (SA 8300) quit working. i.e Can't record anything or pause live TV (screen gives some error about function not available), LIST brings up empty list and does not show any of the stuff I had one there..


I am assuming the STB is bad? The other one in the other room (a Cisco) still works just fine.


Probably gonna run by the BHN service center tomorrow and swap it out.


----------



## Nayan

Did you try rebooting? If so, then yes I think you'll need a new box as they shouldn't misbehave like that







.


----------



## RafaelSmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23763195
> 
> 
> Did you try rebooting? If so, then yes I think you'll need a new box as they shouldn't misbehave like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yep several times.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Cablevision and Verizon have announced they're dropping G4, so that means a lot of big providers won't have it. I have no reason to believe that the PURA notice from CT about the channel shutting down 10/10 isn't accurate.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter: I have a feeling this eventually happens but no idea when.


Oriolesmagic: G4 is still up here but it does appear that it's going down. I find it hard to believe they are willing to just shut a channel down just like that. though. My hope is somehow a deal for Sprout got done here so it's available for my Niece when she visits.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23763826
> 
> 
> Sgooter: I have a feeling this eventually happens but no idea when.
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic: G4 is still up here but it does appear that it's going down. I find it hard to believe they are willing to just shut a channel down just like that. though. My hope is somehow a deal for Sprout got done here so it's available for my Niece when she visits.



G4 has gone missing up here in Michigan. It was here earlier today, but it's gone now.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23763826
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic: G4 is still up here but it does appear that it's going down. I find it hard to believe they are willing to just shut a channel down just like that. though.



Keep in mind that it has NOT been on DirecTV since 12/2010 - & since D* IS one of the top TV distributors & DOES carry Style, Comcast probably figured this was the way to go. (not to mention how G4 is/was in the toilet anyway...)


----------



## the64gto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23762697
> 
> 
> That is a rumor. If BH were to do that they would give us a very advanced notice and it would be plastered everywhere. Maybe sometime in the future but not anytime soon. Now go smack your friend for spreading rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



My money is on January 14th. DTA's (at a minimum) will be required.


----------



## Nayan

I think we will see G4 removed from our lineup soon too. After checking out the lineup I doubt we'd even miss it







. I agree with you dishrich it has gone down the toilet!


the64gto: Jan 14th huh? Pretty bold prediction but I guess we'll see







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: It seems system changes are happening a little quicker up there (Ex: Sundance HD and Inspiration HD).


dishrich: Losing Direct TV was a big blow for them. There might be more to this with everyone pretty much dropping G4 at once. There probably was not an E!/Sprout renewal tied in. It's a shame G4 will be gone soon. I hate how the channel was torn up and screwed over after The Tech TV change.


the64gto: It will happen eventually but let's see if it happens on that date.


Nayan: I won't miss it. Spike now has Cops reruns and Campus PD got old. They will probably put them online along with the other re-runs they showed.


Hopefully, the notice will deliver some goodies we can replace G4 on the chart with.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23762697
> 
> 
> That is a rumor. If BH were to do that they would give us a very advanced notice and it would be plastered everywhere. Maybe sometime in the future but not anytime soon. Now go smack your friend for spreading rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OK..._S M A C K_! Sorry dude - Nayan made me do it.


----------



## Nayan

lol!


----------



## k2rj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23765185
> 
> 
> OK..._S M A C K_! Sorry dude - Nayan made me do it.


I think it is coming sooner than you might think... The condo associations that are on a bulk contract with BHN (along with the individual units) received a letter last week which basically said that they are providing free digital adaptors and that the analog channels will be going away soon. Here's their letter:


September, 2013



Dear Resident,


At Bright House Networks, we’re always looking for ways to make your TV viewing experience better. As we enhance our network to an all-digital delivery, our customers will enjoy even better picture and sound quality across all of their TVs.


In order to receive the all-digital signal, customers must have a Digital Adapter. The Digital Adapter is compact and connects directly to the television. You’ll gain access to more channels and be able to view dozens of HD channels that previously weren’t available without an HD-ready TV. Best of all, the Digital Adapters we are providing to you are free of charge.


With the Digital Adapter, you’ll enjoy:

 Access to more channels, like Bright House Sports Network, Telemundo, Speed, Travel, and Golf

 The ability to watch dozens of HD channels that previously weren’t accessible including WCJB ABC HD, WESH NBC HD, and WOFL FOX HD

 Digital picture and sound on every TV


In addition to the current services provided by your community, we will provide you with two (2) Digital Adapters and two (2) remote controls. If you need additional Digital Adapters, they are available for $1 per month, each.


Please call us at 1-855-354-9826 to receive your equipment.


Sincerely,


Your friends at Bright House Networks


----------



## Nayan

k2: Thank you for posting that. I guess it will be happening sooner than we thought!


Everyone, G4 is off our lineup this morning.


----------



## HDOrlando

k2rj: Nice Find! My house now has 4 HDTV's so were good.







Hopefully, these DTA's get all non-box people a guide so Zap2it can finally go away and get off The MTM's.


Nayan: It was there at 7 AM and now G4 is gone.


----------



## Nayan

I think it was gone around 9-ish. My son jokingly said he did not know how he'll survive without all those Cops reruns. I love knowing I raised a smart***.










Esquire is in full swing with Top Chef reruns. Wonderful. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's my feeling too. Tru TV still has Cops Re-Runs and so does Spike TV but only two days a week for the latter. You've raised a good kid though.


Esquire will eventually get more of their own programming and it will be crap. In a few years, I hope that network is replaced.


Only two days till The Michigan notice...............


----------



## kevin120

Looks like TWC finally has been able to deploy Samsung Boxes in the Motorola areas! but here is the thing they are the 3262 and 3272 boxes which I have heard that there are 3300 series samsung boxes floating around in Cisco areas. I think TWC did so they can have multiple vendors for boxes in case of a settop box shortage which has happened in the past. I know that there really isn't any benefit to getting a Samsung box over the DCX-M series boxes as they are larger than the Motorola DCX-M boxes and not to mention the Motorola DCX-M boxes work great and have the exact same features as the Samsung boxes. I have 2 Motorola DCX boxes from 2009 and 1 DCX3510M box that looks to be from 2012. I believe that TWC is using Motorola for the new 6 tuner DVR so they will still be getting boxes from them but you may only get a Samsung if you only want a regular DVR in the future unless the have DCX3400M/3510Ms in stock or older Motorola boxes. Also TWC has deployed DCX3200M and DCX3510M boxes in Cisco areas too so it looks like TWC is just diversifying their boxes like At&t and Verizon has (At&t more than Verizon as only certain Verizon areas have Cisco boxes) I think it is cool that on At&t Uverse you could see a Cisco and Motorola box used in the same house that talk to each other and I have family that have this setup as they have the Motorola DVR and will have a wireless Cisco STB receiver in another room I believe this is possible on TWC as well but the boxes on TWC's network can't talk to each other due to them being different manufactures currently.


Oh TWC now has on their website info about the ESPN3D shutdown.


So after next monday my system has:

707

729

799


open for HD adds in the 700s







so TWC can now add 3 more HD channels that they have room to add without having to place them randomly all over the place.


I see:

QVC HD

Univision Deportes HD

TLnovelas HD


in my future along with any other HD TWC has planned soon










oh yimitz may be able to get Samsung boxes soon if Bright House does like TWC has










Next month is a big month for TWC they are removing a lot of analogs across most of the country that hasn't gotten removals in a while as some of the smaller non clustered systems are having their local access channels moved to digital and other areas are just having analogs moved to digital. I believe this may have something to do with 8 downstream DOCSIS bonding







I know several cities in the KY area that TWC bought from Adelphia are maxed out with no SDV and are 750MHz and struggle to add new HD channels and barely add new SD channels when they are launched are getting some relief as Owensboro KY is opening up 5 QAMs for that entire cluster to use as there are several systems in multiple states fed from that headend and Owensboro having local access on 71-75 keeps that system from using the bandwidth to the fullest and finally next month that entire cluster is freeing up bandwidth for 8 channel DOCSIS 3.0 so TWC may offer 100Mbps down eventually there : ) 10/22/13 is the big date as TWC is moving a lot of analogs to digital on that date in several states.

:


----------



## kevin120

Hmm music choice is expanding to 50 Channels so maybe that is why it is on MTM?

http://corporate.musicchoice.com/affiliates/channel-lineup-change-2013/


----------



## Nayan

With what's been posted lately I'm sure we'll all need boxes of some kind, maybe by the end of the year. Hopefully they will fit in my budget







.


I love Music Choice (I'm a metal head, so that's how I get my fix







) so it's good to see them add to it. I wish they would add something like an old-school Punk channel though, that would be awesome!


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17280#post_23769270
> 
> 
> With what's been posted lately I'm sure we'll all need boxes of some kind, maybe by the end of the year. Hopefully they will fit in my budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Given the industry trend, it's pretty much inevitable at some point. We only have one TV here that doesn't have a STB or DVR already, in our guest bedroom / exercise room, and it's used mostly for DVD viewing. If they offer the DTAs here, I'll probably get one for that. It's not worth the price of an extra STB for as much as it gets used to watch live TV.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: It seems those new Univision channels will be added widely like Universal Sports was. If they are, we will not see it until our likely Friday notice or The Indiana one we can pull from Indystar.com a little after midnight friday.


Kevin/Nayan: Music Choice came off the MTM's briefly and now is back on. I just hope we do not get the HD versions before more necessary stuff is added.


Once the DTA"s are everywhere, the Zap2it can be dropped entirely and off our MTM's.


Were really counting on you tomorrow as always Yimitz.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17280#post_23770614
> 
> 
> Kevin: It seems those new Univision channels will be added widely like Universal Sports was. If they are, we will not see it until our likely Friday notice or The Indiana one we can pull from Indystar.com a little after midnight friday.
> 
> 
> Kevin/Nayan: Music Choice came off the MTM's briefly and now is back on. I just hope we do not get the HD versions before more necessary stuff is added.
> 
> 
> Once the DTA"s are everywhere, the Zap2it can be dropped entirely and off our MTM's.
> 
> 
> Were really counting on you tomorrow as always Yimitz.



What it really hinges on is me having a new newspaper delivery person after the old one quit (and what time they show up).


----------



## oriolesmagic

G4 is the cautionary tale now for the content providers that they can't just keep packaging a load of garbage and expect customers or providers to pay for it.


I think we're going to see more channels go under over the next year, and they can see that if this doesn't happen, over-the-top video and OTA will destroy the cable/satellite model for good.


A little less is better than nothing at all.


----------



## Nayan

HDO: I see no reason for them to add Music Choice in HD. That would be a complete waste of space and I doubt it would sound any better imo.


Yimitz: Don't stress over there







. We know you'll get it to us as soon as you can and even though we may not sound like it, we're a pretty patient bunch of folks







.


orioles: I so agree with this. Having many HD channels is nice but having more than half of them loaded with crap isn't and I think we could stand to lose a couple more.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17200_100#post_23770891
> 
> 
> HDO: I see no reason for them to add Music Choice in HD. That would be a complete waste of space and I doubt it would sound any better imo.
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Don't stress over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We know you'll get it to us as soon as you can and even though we may not sound like it, we're a pretty patient bunch of folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> orioles: I so agree with this. Having many HD channels is nice but having more than half of them loaded with crap isn't and I think we could stand to lose a couple more.



Cox is the only provider who has the HD Music Choice channels. They're not using much bandwidth, so it's not the worst thing that could happen. Those 46 channels are crammed on to 1 QAM, so they are very overcompressed. I believe they're also using just 1 QAM on Cox, although they routinely use SDV in their footprint, so it's hard to say.


A more useful addition might be SWRV HD, which is found on Cox as well, but also AT&T U-Verse and Suddenlink in HD, and a few more like Armstrong and Blue Ridge in SD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: Hopefully all will work out although I'm guessing it comes later tomorrow.










Oriolesmagic: That sounds good although I wish Esquire would go down too.


Nayan: They better not. Much better things to add like what is usually mentioned around here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, it appears Yimitz's new paper person is not as good as the old.


Hopefully, the notice has goodies so it's the worth the wait today. Ours likely comes tomorrow.


----------



## Nayan

Poor Yimitz







. One of my guilty pleasures (and I have a lot of them actually







) is reading the paper with my coffee in the morning so if he's the same way I feel for him.


----------



## yimitz

The good news: I do have a new newspaper person.


The not so good news: This month's notice is not real newsy. (See attached, click on the file for the larger version.)


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17280#post_23774038
> 
> 
> Poor Yimitz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of my guilty pleasures (and I have a lot of them actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is reading the paper with my coffee in the morning so if he's the same way I feel for him.



Not to worry. This is just our local bi-weekly suburban paper. For the real stuff, I walk (good weather days) or drive (winter) down to the corner drug store every morning to pick up the two Detroit dailies so my wife and I have something to digest (so to speak) over coffee.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17280#post_23773982
> 
> 
> Well, it appears Yimitz's new paper person is not as good as the old.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the notice has goodies so it's the worth the wait today. Ours likely comes tomorrow.



Yep, not quite as early. At least he hit the porch with it.


----------



## HDOrlando

At least it was not in the late afternoon.


It does suck that there was nothing and the notice was outdated since G4 is gone. We did find out youtoo is still on MTM's. Not like I watch it though.


The rest of us could still get those new Univision HD channels but this is disappointing since no new Starz/Encore/Plex HD or Viacom HD (Nick Jr. and Nick Toons HD) were announced.


I guess what we watch for next month is the addition of HSN2 SD and Willow Cricket SD/HD how exciting.


----------



## Nayan

You were right, not much of anything this time around. Thank you for posting it anyway







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Another possibility is Fusion HD, a joint news venture between ABC and Univision.


Charter posted some more all digital lineups today, and Fusion HD is launching in Gardnerville, NV.


----------



## kevin120

another possibility of being added:


College football 1-8? What is this a new college football package from CBS?


Time Warner Cable's agreements...


PUBLIC NOTICES: Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future. Azteca America, E! Entertainment, E! Entertainment HD, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, G4, G4 HD, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, LMN, LMN HD, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, Style/Esquire, Style/Esquire HD, You Too TV, Zap2It. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: n or after Sept 25, QVC Plus will be added to Digital Variety on ch 179. On or after September 27, the following channels may be added to the Sports Pass: College Football Channels 1 - 8 on ch. 392-399. On or after October 1, CBS Sports Network will be added to the Digital Variety tier. CBS Sports Network will continue to be carried in the TWC Sports Pass tier and will remain on channels 322 and 1322. On or after October 14, the following name changes will take place, TWC Metro Sports will become TWC SportsChannel and TWC Metro Sports 2 will become TWC SportsChannel 2. On October 5-6, 2013 The LDS General Conference will be offered to Time Warner Cable customers on ch. 1888. The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD- equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: QVC Plus on ch 179, College Football Channels 1 - 8 on ch. 392-399. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply. For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com .


Read more here: http://www.kansascity.com/classified-ads/search/?sf_search_text=time+warner+cable&sf_category_name_t=*#storylink=cpy 


EDIT: got the new channels in the Dallas area it is the ESPN Gameplan package plus 2 more channels than the old 6 channel ESPN gameplan package so it looks like TWC and Disney have a new deal as they just launched ESPN Gameplan on the sports pass! mine are on 1110-1117!


----------



## HDOrlando

No Notice this morning.


I guess this means I need to buy the paper on Monday.


Oriolesmagic: We will see on Monday.


Kevin: There happens to be two slots for those GamePlan Channels in the 500's so they would likely be moved for us.


----------



## dotsdavid

If we got a new deel with Disney I hope we get access to the watch disney apps


----------



## Nayan

By the looks of the notices we've seen it doesn't give much hope for ours. I hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## Sgooter

I swung by BHN yesterday and picked up two brand new DTAs. The device is a Cisco Digital Transport Adapter - Model 170HD, and includes a remote, coax cable, HDMI cable, an IR blaster cable, and AC power adapter. The DTA is small: 4.5 x 3.5 x 1.0, and outputs the usual resolutions up to 1080i. The two DTAs are free until Jan 2015. If you need an additional DTA, it's $1 per month each. Not sure when BHN will begin scrambling their signal.


----------



## kevin120

looks like the new ESPN College Football channels are going to launch wide on TWC today as even the KY systems are launching them. I have to think TWC must have gotten a new contract with Disney to do this as I don't think they would have otherwise and this may mean that gameplan is being discontinued after the end of the season and only ESPN Full Court is going to be PPV? I know that cable one dropped the ESPN PPV channels from their systems earlier this year so maybe ESPN is working deals to move the football games to a sports tier?


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: Who knows if it's even a new deal but we could use more OD programming from them.


Everyone: On the DTA's, got a thing in the mail for them. Hopefully, they can get this done soon.


----------



## Nayan

I might have to go pick up one of those next week for the TV in the bedroom.


----------



## property33

I could use one, but may pick up two-just in case our computer room set up changes. I assume all customer service centers (I use the one in Ocoee/34761)will know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *property33*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17280#post_23778709
> 
> 
> I could use one, but may pick up two-just in case our computer room set up changes. I assume all customer service centers (I use the one in Ocoee/34761)will know what I'm talking about...


Hard to say...for sure the Melbourne office knew all about it. I was in and out in less than 5 minutes. Also, one of the documents in the box says to hook up/activate the DTA within 30 days...don't know why.


----------



## HDOrlando

Indiana Notice is up and really has nothing new. It's highly unlikely anything will be in our notice this morning. They still do not account for G4 being pulled from the lineup. It's possible some of spanish-language that Indiana does not have came off The MTM's but I'm not betting on much else.


All we really have to look forward too in October is the addition of Willow Cricket SD/HD on or after October 1, FXX moving to 156/1287 and the eventual addition of HSN2 SD which was supposed to join the lineup in September but did not. I bet we will get something in our October notice since they announce stuff over a month in advance and I doubt we get stiffed with just Willow Cricket HD in the 4th quarter.


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This...

Legal - 09/30/13

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with E!, Esquire, G4, Gol TV, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, Music Choice (MC), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, WAPA America and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On September 23, 2013, Style will rebrand to Esquire and will continue to appear on the following channels: EsquireChannel 210 Esquire HDChannel 1210 On or before October 1, 2013, the following channels will be made available to Digital Tier subscribers: CBS Sports NetworkChannel 425 CBS Sports Network HDChannel 1425 For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 9/30/13 - 6103340) - 09/30

http://www2.indystar.com/webcat/classified/adshow?category=All+Categories&keyword=bright+house


----------



## Nayan

I think we'll get a pretty dry notice this month. I'm still hoping for some goodies by the end of the year though.


----------



## George903

Yes, a very small notice in Brevard this month. It's a list of month to months, and an announcement of the change of Style to Esquire on September 23.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23786295
> 
> 
> Yes, a very small notice in Brevard this month. It's a list of month to months, and an announcement of the change of Style to Esquire on September 23.



That's what I figured. Thank you for letting us know George.


----------



## HDOrlando

I slept late because I knew there would be nothing.


Just the Esquire Change and the same MTM's.


They also still have G4 listed.


Since were only getting Willow Cricket SD/HD so far this quarter, I am positive more HD Starz/Encore/Plex or the new HD Viacom's will be in our October notice.


George: Thanks for backing me up and please post more.


----------



## Nayan

That's a good reason to sleep late







. I figured it would be disappointing this time around, so let's hope our October update is much more exciting.


----------



## oriolesmagic

 http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/scripps-unfurls-new-brand-identity-look-great-american-county/145785 


Another possibility for you guys: GAC HD launches tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice Find Oriolesmagic. Another holdout goes HD. I believe BHN will add this by the end of Q1 2014.


Everyone: Besides The Starz/Encore/Plex and Music Choice Channels, here is a new feature of the chart. This will help us keep track of the HD holdouts.


Channels BHN Orlando Has In SD but available in HD


Aspire TV HD (Announced for TWC NYC and NC but never materalized)

CNN International HD (Rumored)

Fox College Sports (Reports have it now available in HD)

GAC HD

Logo HD (Announced for Charter)

Nick Jr. HD

Nicktoons HD


SD Channels That Bright House Has That Are Not Available In HD


WAPA America

ESPN Classic

Discovery Fit & Health

CNBC World

MTV Jams

TeenNick

Military History Channel

You Too TV

Cloo

Lifetime RealWoman

Soapnet (ceasing operations soon)

MTV Hits

Mun2

Word Network

Jewish Life TV

Daystar

MTV Tr3s

VH1 Classic

Centric

Chiller

Retirement Living TV

Gem TV

Shop Zeal 1-8

HSN2


Month to Month Agreements


E!

Ecuavisa

Esquire

GolTV

Lifetime

Lifetime Movie Network

Lifetime Real Women

Music Choice (Available in HD)

NHL Center Ice

NHL Network

Once TV Mexico

Sprout On Demand (24/7 Version Of Channel Is Available In HD)

WAPA America

Youtoo

Zap2it (Channel guide for those without a box)


----------



## George903

HDOrlando

Being a cricket fan, I've been looking for Willow cricket every day. I'm still waiting!


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


I believe it will be on SD Channel 206 and somewhere between 1165 and 1174 in the Hd Lineup.


dotsdavid and yimitz will probably see it on their systems first as Indiana and Michigan have uploaded things quicker in the last few updates.


Our Watch is the following for October.................................


- HSN2 SD On Channel 224


- Willow Cricket SD/HD on Channel 206 SD and unknown HD.


- FXX channel moves from channels 104 SD/1159 HD to 156 SD/1287 HD. I would not be surprised to see it put on 1284 next to FX HD now that G4 is gone and that slot is vacant.


We have this until a likely HD notice in October that will likely include more HD Starz/Encore/Plex or new channels that have launched in HD (Nick Jr., Nicktoons, GAC).


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23787281
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> 
> I believe it will be on SD Channel 206 and somewhere between 1165 and 1174 in the Hd Lineup.
> 
> 
> dotsdavid and yimitz will probably see it on their systems first as Indiana and Michigan have uploaded things quicker in the last few updates.
> 
> 
> Our Watch is the following for October.................................
> 
> 
> - HSN2 SD On Channel 224
> 
> 
> - Willow Cricket SD/HD on Channel 206 SD and unknown HD.
> 
> 
> - FXX channel moves from channels 104 SD/1159 HD to 156 SD/1287 HD. I would not be surprised to see it put on 1284 next to FX HD now that G4 is gone and that slot is vacant.
> 
> 
> We have this until a likely HD notice in October that will likely include more HD Starz/Encore/Plex or new channels that have launched in HD (Nick Jr., Nicktoons, GAC).



Nuvo TV gone from TWC? 2 of my boxes show it as not available and all of the other SDV channels are working so did TWC say screw it and drop on October 1st?


edit now it is back tier change finally? to the mas canales tier (spanish tier)?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Did it switch channels or was it just down a bit?


When a new deal is struck, we will all probably get it.


----------



## Nayan

Sounds like it just switched channels and got moved to the Spanish language area.


----------



## HDOrlando

If it did, it means a deal is done and we have another possibility.


----------



## Nayan

It's nice to see the Spanish language folks get some love so if a deal is done then it's good news for them







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm assuming no one has gotten Willow Cricket yet.


----------



## Nayan

It hasn't shown up here yet.


----------



## k2rj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k2rj*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23793788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17250#post_23766507
> 
> 
> k2rj: Nice Find! My house now has 4 HDTV's so were good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, these DTA's get all non-box people a guide so Zap2it can finally go away and get off The MTM's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HDTV's won't get the encrypted channels without an adaptor of some kind. My friend upstairs who received 2 of them says he gets 96 channels through it. Activation was a pain, though. Took several hours after the CSR did his thing.
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23793648
> 
> 
> It hasn't shown up here yet.


----------



## George903

I picked up a DTA from the Melbourne office yesterday together with a printed list of channels it can receive which numbers over 100. When connected, the onscreen message said Searching for channels. During the search, I called a CSR who sent a hit to the box. After about 5 minutes of searching, the listed channels appeared. The DTA seems amazingly small for the job it does.

No cricket yet.


----------



## Nayan

Sounds like it went off without a hitch! Thank you George for the review on how easy it is to get it up and running


----------



## kevin120

sorry for the late reply guys Nuvo TV on my system is on channel 316 which is where it has been since it launched shortly after TWC took over the system that I am on. I think they might have been fixing to pull it and some agreement was reached as it has been on the MTM saying that TWC may reposition it to the spanish tier or remove it completely.


Oh I think the Univision HD adds are delayed







the latest West region legal notices only mention ID moving to a west coast feed along with BET HD doing the same.


I found out what channels moved to digital only in the Golden Triangle area of Texas:

KETH (TBN)

KUBE (IND)

KPXB (ION)


but it only affected one hub (Winnie TX) in that area as it receives locals from Houston and Beaumont and the other hubs have just Beaumont locals I think it has something to do with the DMA boundaries of which counties have which OTA channels on the cable systems.


edit found more systems where TWC has posted the October channel changes










One system (Columbus/Eagle Lake TX) is losing a lot of analogs










KJZL (analog 7)

KPXB (analog 15)

CSPAN (analog 17)

WGN America (analog 21)

KETH (analog 23)

KUBE (analog 26)

Golf Channel (analog 37)

CNBC (analog 50)

truTV (analog 60)

Stuff TV (analog 67)


----------



## jesse1684

EWTN HD is on in indiana


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17220#post_23757167
> 
> 
> TWC is no longer in any fight with a broadcaster and they brought back the journal broadcasting stations today! but here is the catch they aren't on the coveted spots they were on before in parts of Wisconsin WTMJ is on analog 83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://caledonia.patch.com/groups/business-news/p/wtmj-back-on-time-warner-but-maybe-not-where-you-expect-it
> 
> 
> I bet having WTMJ on analog 83 won't last long I have a feeling TWC is itching to use if for DOCSIS bandwidth to go from 4 downstream bonded to 8 downstream bonded DOCSIS 3.0 in the Wisconsin area.



Hey Kevin,


Yea, I am from Wisconsin. That channel 83 is for the Northern area. I am in the South East area. They took away our CBS channel 4-SD and gave it to Game Show Network during the dispute here. In Southern Wisconsin, SD subs now have channel 4 (NBC) on channel 2. HD version goes back where it was at 1004.


Jack


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23798867
> 
> 
> Hey Kevin,
> 
> 
> Yea, I am from Wisconsin. That channel 83 is for the Northern area. I am in the South East area. They took away our CBS channel 4-SD and gave it to Game Show Network during the dispute here. In Southern Wisconsin, SD subs now have channel 4 (NBC) on channel 2. HD version goes back where it was at 1004.
> 
> 
> Jack



I noticed that they yanked a lot of analogs up in the Greenbay area as well such as E!










I know that the system I just mentioned in the post above is losing a lot of analogs compared to some other areas that are losing 2 or 3 for the most part.


----------



## HDOrlando

jesse1684,


Thanks for the tip.


It appears it is also now in The Tampa Bay system according to their website.


This means Nuvo TV HD and RFD-TV HD are the only two non-premium channels not wide on Bright House.


Everyone should be on the lookout for Willow Cricket SD/HD. It would be good if HSN2 SD launches this month and the FXX Channel Location Swaps go off without a hitch so we can focus on that end of month notice which will most likely have HD.


----------



## Nayan

I haven't seen Willow yet but I'll keep an eye out for it







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23799119
> 
> 
> jesse1684,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> It appears it is also now in The Tampa Bay system according to their website.
> 
> 
> This means Nuvo TV HD and RFD-TV HD are the only two non-premium channels not wide on Bright House.
> 
> 
> Everyone should be on the lookout for Willow Cricket SD/HD. It would be good if HSN2 SD launches this month and the FXX Channel Location Swaps go off without a hitch so we can focus on that end of month notice which will most likely have HD.



I noticed on the TWC website that it is showing the Golden Triangle area of Texas as having GSN HD which I can't verify as I am like 4-5 hours away from that system. I would love to have GSN HD here but I am only going to place my bets on QVC HD and maybe the Univision nets but I am thinking those may not be delayed but that TWC for some reason left them and revolt off of the notices for the first notice of October by mistake?


----------



## oriolesmagic

I hear from the other forum that you guys are going all digital. That has to be pretty exciting.


Maybe you guys will get all the West Coast HD feeds you're missing. They have to give you something for your added troubles now, and there's not much else they can give you.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Pulling for you guys getting GSN HD. I hardly watch it anymore though.


Oriolesmagic: It sounds that way. When they do, they can also knock off that zap2it channel guide off the MTM's.


As for not having much stuff to add, I'm not so sure...............


Encore Action HD

Encore Drama HD

Indie Plex HD

Retro Plex HD

Starz Cinema HD

Starz Comedy HD

Starz Edge HD

Starz In Black HD

Starz Kids and Family HD

Nick Jr. HD

Nick Toons HD

GAC HD

Africa Channel HD

Long Horn Network HD

NHK World HD

Pivot HD

Univision Deportes HD (Announced for TWC Uma)

Univision Telenovelas HD (Announced for TWC Uma)

Fox College Sports (Reports have it now available in HD)

Nuvo TV HD


Amongst others.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23800699
> 
> 
> Kevin: Pulling for you guys getting GSN HD. I hardly watch it anymore though.
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic: It sounds that way. When they do, they can also knock off that zap2it channel guide off the MTM's.
> 
> 
> As for not having much stuff to add, I'm not so sure...............
> 
> 
> Encore Action HD
> 
> Encore Drama HD
> 
> Indie Plex HD
> 
> Retro Plex HD
> 
> Starz Cinema HD
> 
> Starz Comedy HD
> 
> Starz Edge HD
> 
> Starz In Black HD
> 
> Starz Kids and Family HD
> 
> Nick Jr. HD
> 
> Nick Toons HD
> 
> GAC HD
> 
> Africa Channel HD
> 
> Long Horn Network HD
> 
> NHK World HD
> 
> Pivot HD
> 
> Univision Deportes HD (Announced for TWC Uma)
> 
> Univision Telenovelas HD (Announced for TWC Uma)
> 
> Fox College Sports (Reports have it now available in HD)
> 
> Nuvo TV HD
> 
> 
> Amongst others.



from the looks of it TWC is launching Revolt in Dallas as well as LA and NYC









http://adage.com/article/special-report-music-and-marketing/interview-sean-combs-revolt-tv/244350/ 


I wonder if this is going to be like Aspire's Launch in Texas with only 2 systems getting it well 3 (but Greenville pretty much gets what dallas does except for channel number)? I have a feeling this may be the same. Lately some additions are only happening in larger markets such as the Star India Hindi Pass package which only launched on the larger TWC systems in Texas and then Aspire only launching on 3 systems in Texas. Another example would be PAC12 National HD only available in the 4 Largest markets in Texas on TWC.


----------



## HDOrlando

That is now a possibility for us too.


If we get the HD version, it will likely be in the early 1300's.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23800074
> 
> 
> I hear from the other forum that you guys are going all digital. That has to be pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys will get all the West Coast HD feeds you're missing. They have to give you something for your added troubles now, and there's not much else they can give you.



We still have plenty to add and a few big holes to fill.


So we're going all digital? Lovely.


----------



## Nayan

The free preview for NHL Center Ice started October 1st and runs thru the 19th, if hockey is your thing







.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17310#post_23801163
> 
> 
> We still have plenty to add and a few big holes to fill.
> 
> 
> So we're going all digital? Lovely.



Word is that we are going all digital early next year. This will I believe be a fantastic thing. More bandwidth for people like you







who want more channels, and more bandwidth that allows I hope (and have been told by some Brighthouse insiders) the removal of the Switched Digital Video System. That would be fantastic for me.











P.S.> Congrats on your Rays!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

I had planned to talk with you guys soon enough about this but since....


1) This only applies to CFL customers. So Tampa, Detroit, Birmingham, Indy, Bakersfield nothing changes for you. I will only answer questions from CFL folks about the change.


2) Any reception device (TV or whatever) that currently receives standard or basic cable without a box or cable card of some type will require either a Digital Adapter, Box or Cable Card.


3) CFL customers will be contacted through a number of different methods about this just as Irv has been. You do not need to wait and honestly I encourage you to go ahead and start the process now. Great care and special arrangements have been made for you CFL folks to make this as easy and painless as possible. If you have any questions feel free to ask me.


4) I will say this straight up...you are going to love these devices. I have tested them for quite some time now and there is honestly nothing to hate or dislike. Video quality is outstanding, audio just as good, they are fast tuning and so small you can attach them to the back of your TV and use IR repeater attached somewhere and you will never notice it. "Velcro" type tape is your friend.


5) Digital Adapters will work with any TV, old or new we have you covered from an interface perspective. So don't worry you won't need to go out and buy a new TV.


You may pick these devices up from your local lobby location now or we alternative methods for delivery and in the rare instance where you need help installing them we have you covered there as well. If you choose to do it yourself and you need help I am here for you please do not be shy....no question is a dumb question.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToddD*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23802122
> 
> 
> Word is that we are going all digital early next year. This will I believe be a fantastic thing. More bandwidth for people like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who want more channels, and more bandwidth that allows I hope (and have been told by some Brighthouse insiders) the removal of the Switched Digital Video System. That would be fantastic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.> Congrats on your Rays!



Oh, I'm not against it, trust me







. If it means being able to add more worthwhile channels I'm all for it. It's just been a very rough/terrifying week for me so my usual sarcasm and snarkiness isn't quite up to par







.


Thank you







. I have the Rays game on now and I'm hoping we crush the Sox!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Hopefully, a new deal gets done for NHL Network/Center Ice so our friends in Bakersfield get this.


Todd: It will be nice but not sure if they will get everyone those adapters by early next year. This will be great though as at least some stuff will come off of SDV which is way better now than when it first started.


This could also help us HD wise but would rather see BHN continue to do updates like they have with all of us getting the same new channels at the same time. They also like to give HD each quarter so it will probably come at the current pace.


Gary: Thanks for coming by. This is going to be nice.


----------



## ejb1980

Nayan, are you really a Rays fan? I have never actually met a legit Rays fan so you'd be the closest I've ever "met!" I live near the Durham Bulls and have a Bulls shirt, does that count!? hehe


GO SOX!!!


Zobrist HR as I post this, I should really shut up!!!


----------



## Nayan

ROFL! That'll teach ya and yes I am a huge Rays fan. Been so since the franchise started.


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23802323
> 
> 
> I had planned to talk with you guys soon enough about this but since....
> 
> 
> 1) This only applies to CFL customers. So Tampa, Detroit, Birmingham, Indy, Bakersfield nothing changes for you. I will only answer questions from CFL folks about the change.
> 
> 
> 2) Any reception device (TV or whatever) that currently receives standard or basic cable without a box or cable card of some type will require either a Digital Adapter, Box or Cable Card.
> 
> 
> 3) CFL customers will be contacted through a number of different methods about this just as Irv has been. You do not need to wait and honestly I encourage you to go ahead and start the process now. Great care and special arrangements have been made for you CFL folks to make this as easy and painless as possible. If you have any questions feel free to ask me.
> 
> 
> 4) I will say this straight up...you are going to love these devices. I have tested them for quite some time now and there is honestly nothing to hate or dislike. Video quality is outstanding, audio just as good, they are fast tuning and so small you can attach them to the back of your TV and use IR repeater attached somewhere and you will never notice it. "Velcro" type tape is your friend.
> 
> 
> 5) Digital Adapters will work with any TV, old or new we have you covered from an interface perspective. So don't worry you won't need to go out and buy a new TV.
> 
> 
> You may pick these devices up from your local lobby location now or we alternative methods for delivery and in the rare instance where you need help installing them we have you covered there as well. If you choose to do it yourself and you need help I am here for you please do not be shy....no question is a dumb question.



Thanks for posting this. A couple of questions:

1. I use a 37" LCD as a computer monitor fed thru a splitter on the line used for internet. Occasionally, I use the sets PIP to watch CNBC etc. while using the computer. Service to this set is only basic cable. To continue to use it like this will I need the new box?

2. I have a Tivo Premiere with cable card and SDV box for main viewing. Any changes here e.g. being able to get rid of the SDV?

Thanks


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23802794
> 
> 
> ROFL! That'll teach ya and yes I am a huge Rays fan. Been so since the franchise started.



I have a lot of respect for the Rays. I love Joe Maddon and Evan Longoria. They built the team from the bottom up (literally) and they have a lot of great talent. I watch a lot the Bulls games on TV (and do head out the the park sometimes) and tend to continue to root for them as their careers advance to MLB. Except when they play the Red Sox!


----------



## Nayan

The Red Sox are a good team too, so I'm hoping it'll be close games. But by the looks of it right now...


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23802653
> 
> 
> 
> Todd: It will be nice but not sure if they will get everyone those adapters by early next week. This will be great though as at least some stuff will come off of SDV which is way better now than when it first started.
> 
> 
> This could also help us HD wise but would rather see BHN continue to do updates like they have with all of us getting the same new channels at the same time. They also like to give HD each quarter so it will probably come at the current pace.
> 
> 
> .



I didn't say next week- I said next year!


----------



## HDOrlando

Even though I'm a Yankees Fan, I hope The Rays win it all. Their management has put together such a good team on a limited budget. I do like The Trop but a World Series Title could get them a nice new stadium.


Todd: Typo on my part.







Early next year might be too but they are going to try. It would be great for all of us if this happens as soon as possible. Less SDV, no zap2it on MTM's and hopefully even more HD.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23803082
> 
> 
> Todd: Typo on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early next year might be too but they are going to try. It would be great for all of us if this happens as soon as possible. Less SDV, no zap2it on MTM's and hopefully even more HD.



Yeah I know about those typos







. Let's not go for less SDV....let's go all the way. SDV SUCKS if you do not have a Cable Co DVR.


----------



## ejb1980

It's very sad to see so few people in the stands for a Rays game, even at the end when they were trying to get a playoff spot.


----------



## Nayan

I know and it sucks







. I went to a few games this year and it's sad to see so many seats empty. They are a decent team, I just wish they had more support.


----------



## diesel32

No NASA-TV on ch1230 at the moment due to a "lapse in government funding"


----------



## HDOrlando

Todd: I'd love no SDV as well. It is definitely not as bad as the old days though. At the very least, a chunk of it will go away.


ejb1980 and Nayan: The Rays definitely do. An outdoor ballpark like the purposed one by the Bay might help although it will be a generation before fans are weened off of The Yankees via their families.


diesel32: Same thing with Pentagon Channel HD on 1229.


----------



## Nayan

I forgot about those channels being shut down during this! (I will keep my other thoughts about the situation to myself).


I would love to see either the Trop get an upgrade or have a new stadium built.


Yankees love runs deep HD, it'll be longer than that I think. My son's a huge Yankees fan and he did not get that from me







.


Still keeping an eye out for Willow but nothing yet.


----------



## Nayan

HDO: This is for you, based on the other forum and Gary busting your balls









http://mynews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/ap/2013/10/04/Stitch_by_stitch_knitting_live_on_Norway_TV.html


----------



## kevin120

Hey do you guys still get Startover/Lookback on these channels? I know you guys are Bright House just wondering if the contracts changed?


Cartoon Network SD/HD

Boomerang

Disney XD SD/HD

Nicktoons


TWC did some update in my area recently and I gained:


Startover:

CNN SD/HD

truTV HD

Nickelodeon HD

Comedy Central HD

Spike HD


and others probably


but in the process I lost Startover/Lookback for other channels for some reason.


I noticed this last week before the end of september so I am guessing TWC is tweaking the servers for Startover/Lookback and may add them back?


I also lost public access on digital channel 95 and religious access on digital 96 as TWC removed them from the guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: LOL! Yankees do run deep and I hope A Rod's suspension holds up. I never want him to play for The Yankees again. On Wednesday, we get the FXX Channel moves so hopefully they will add Willow Cricket as well as HSN2 SD so we can have everything set going into The end of month notice.


Kevin: We do not have Boomerang.










We only have look back on Disney XD.


We have Start Over on CNN.


That's it for those.


I want this to become more available along with more HD OD.


----------



## Nayan

A-Rod is suing the MLB last I heard. Good luck with that pal.


I love look-back! It has saved me much grief over the years and I too would like to see it added on more channels.


Boomerang would be a great add for the kids section.


----------



## Sgooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23802323
> 
> 
> I had planned to talk with you guys soon enough about this but since....
> 
> ...2) Any reception device (TV or whatever) that currently receives standard or basic cable without a box or cable card of some type will require either a Digital Adapter, Box or Cable Card...
> 
> ...You may pick these devices up from your local lobby location now or we alternative methods for delivery and in the rare instance where you need help installing them we have you covered there as well. If you choose to do it yourself and you need help I am here for you please do not be shy....no question is a dumb question.


What is the date when analog will be shut down for the CFL area?


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23805617
> 
> 
> Hey do you guys still get Startover/Lookback on these channels? I know you guys are Bright House just wondering if the contracts changed?
> 
> 
> Cartoon Network SD/HD
> 
> Boomerang
> 
> Disney XD SD/HD
> 
> Nicktoons
> 
> 
> TWC did some update in my area recently and I gained:
> 
> 
> Startover:
> 
> CNN SD/HD
> 
> truTV HD
> 
> Nickelodeon HD
> 
> Comedy Central HD
> 
> Spike HD
> 
> 
> and others probably
> 
> 
> but in the process I lost Startover/Lookback for other channels for some reason.
> 
> 
> I noticed this last week before the end of september so I am guessing TWC is tweaking the servers for Startover/Lookback and may add them back?
> 
> 
> I also lost public access on digital channel 95 and religious access on digital 96 as TWC removed them from the guide.




Oh maaaan!!! Just when I was over the whole Boomerang thing, someone brings it up again.







Now I want my old school cartoons again! **sniff**


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23807244
> 
> 
> What is the date when analog will be shut down for the CFL area?


I doubt that information is going to be available from any official source. My un-official sources say Jan 2014


----------



## Nayan

Since notices/emails are going out now, I think it's safe to say Todd is probably right. I'll pick up one when I pay my bill this week so my son will have it when he moves back home.


Just an FYI- don't forget the Raiders game will be on at 11:35 p.m. tonight on NFL Network.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23807397
> 
> 
> Since notices/emails are going out now, I think it's safe to say Todd is probably right. I'll pick up one when I pay my bill this week so my son will have it when he moves back home.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI- don't forget the Raiders game will be on at 11:35 p.m. tonight on NFL Network.



I never again want to hear people whine about an East-Coast bias for sports. We don't make them get up at 4am to watch games. They shouldn't make us stay up all night. I saw on my Sunday ticket app the other day that the Chargers/Raiders game was on at 11:35 PM, but I assumed it was a typo. Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Nayan

It has to do with the Oakland A's game being held at the stadium and the turn-around time to get the stadium ready. I agree it sucks and they could have moved the game, but this is what we're stuck with. I work late nights anyway so I'll be up to watch it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I hope they counter sue A Rod or as I call him, A-Fraud.


Boomerang SD would be a nice addition to go along with Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD.


Maya: Just let Gary know.


Everyone: On The NFL, I guess it's nice to have a quadruple header but they need to fix that stadium situation in Oakland. If they do not, they will lose at least one of their teams.


----------



## Nayan

HDO: I call him that too







.


The night-night game (as Scott Hanson called it) was okay, though I dozed off just after midnight







. They really do need to take a look at the teams that share stadium space and make a better plan. We'll have to see how far the A's actually go and if there will be any more late games this season.


Gary: With those box thingies, are they as easy to hook up as a Roku or a little more involved? I'm grabbing one this week so I'll have it when my son moves back in and I want to know what I'm in for when I do







.


----------



## Sgooter

I hooked up two DTAs today: Quick and easy and the instructions are clear, including how to program the DTA's remote to control your TV. The IR blaster is an extra nice gizmo included in the kit, which allows the DTA to be hidden from view. Oh...and the picture quality is excellent!


----------



## the64gto

Quite easy to install, even my son in law got err dun!







FYI If at initial turn on and you do not get all the channels, quick call to cs and tell them you are calling about a TV problem, the automated device will send a signal to your equipment and turn them all on. YMMV


----------



## Nayan

Awesome! Thanks guys







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I hope The A's get eliminated. If they do not do something soon, The Raiders will be in L.A. but The A's are likely stuck in Oakland with MLB unable to get anything done with the San Jose Territory dispute.


Everyone: Get those DTA's. The more people who get them, the closer we get to being all digital and having that zap2it channel guide off of our MTM's.


----------



## HDOrlando

The FXX channel changes are scheduled for tomorrow.


Hopefully, we get Willow Cricket SD/HD and HSN2 SD tomorrow so we can have a clean plate going into The October notice which likely will have goodies in a little over three weeks.


----------



## dotsdavid

Let's hope so


----------



## Nayan

I hope we get some good news in our notice this time around as the last one was quite disappointing. I too hope the channel move and the Willow addition happen soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

There's no doubt to me we will.


This quarter, were only scheduled to get Willow Cricket HD and since they announce things over a month ahead of time, the October notice is the last chance to announce more.


With more HD Starz/Encore/Plex and the new Viacom HD's available, were bound to get something although were unlikely to get our Michigan jump on the notice unless Michigan does theirs a week early as the last day of the month is on a Thursday.


----------



## Goats

Hi guys, quick question. Anyone else's guide "stuck" so-to-speak and not showing the schedule past Sunday? It usually shows the next 7 days (including the current day). I schedule most of my recordings manually due to recording so many that I often record some cable shows when they air for the 2nd time on their regular night at midnight or 1am or whatever.


I've occasionally not seen the 7th day show up when it should, but by the following day, everything has always been updated. Right now, it's two days behind.


FWIW, same issue on both my 8300HDC and 8640HDC.


TIA.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17370#post_23817780
> 
> 
> There's no doubt to me we will.
> 
> 
> This quarter, were only scheduled to get Willow Cricket HD and since they announce things over a month ahead of time, the October notice is the last chance to announce more.
> 
> 
> With more HD Starz/Encore/Plex and the new Viacom HD's available, were bound to get something although were unlikely to get our Michigan jump on the notice unless Michigan does theirs a week early as the last day of the month is on a Thursday.



hmm looks like Viacom and discovery netowrks are up for renewal!


Agreements with Programmers

You are here


October 7, 2013


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


A&E Analog

A&E Digital

A&E HD

American Life/YouToo Digital

Animal Planet Analog

Animal Planet Digital

Animal Planet HD

BET Digital

Biography Channel Digital

Biography Channel HD

Centric Digital

CMT Digital

Comedy Central Analog

Comedy Central Digital

Comedy Central HD

Crime & Investigation HD

Discovery Channel Analog

Discovery Channel Digital

Discovery Channel HD

Discovery en Espanol Digital

Discovery Fit & Health Analog

Discovery Fit & Health Digital

E! Analog

E! Digital

E! HD

Esquire Digital

Esquire HD

History Channel Analog

History Channel Digital

History Channel HD

History en Espanol Digital

H2 Digital

H2 HD

Howard Stern On Demand Digital

The Hub Digital

The Hub HD

Jewelry TV Digital

Jewelry TV HD

Lifetime Analog

Lifetime Digital

Lifetime HD

Lifetime Movie Network Analog

Lifetime Movie Network Digital

Lifetime Movie Network HD

Lifetime Real Women Digital

Logo Digital

Military Channel Digital

Military History Digital

MLB Extra Innings Digital PPV

MLB Network Digital

MLB Network HD

MLB StrikeZone HD

MTV Analog

MTV Digital

MTV Hits Digital

MTV2 Digital

Music Choice

NHL Network Digital

NHL Network HD

Nickelodeon Analog

Nickelodeon Digital

Nick Jr. Digital

Nicktoons Digital

OWN Analog

OWN Digital

Palladia HD

SoapNet Digital

Science Channel Digital

Science Channel HD

Spike TV Analog

Spike TV Digital

Spike TV HD

TAG

Teen Nick Digital

TLC Analog

TLC Digital

TLC HD

TV Land Analog

TV Land Digital

Velocity HD

VH1 Analog

VH1 Digital

VH1 Classic Digital

ZAP2IT




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


Statewide, on or about 10/7/13, WE analog Ch. 66 will available on our digital lineup only on Ch. 66 and 451 on the CPST tier; and CSPAN Ch. 56 will move to Ch. 45.


Statewide, on or about 10/15/13, The CW HD will be added on Ch. 1093 on the Basic (Digital-only) tier.


On Oahu, beginning 10/16/13, KUPU-TV will be added to the Basic (Digital-only) tier on Ch. 56. Customers may require special equipment to receive KUPU-TV on older analog television sets not already connected to a cable box or CableCARD device. Such equipment is available for lease from Time Warner Cable. Please call 643-2337 for details.


Statewide, on or about 10/27/13, Leased Access channel will be added to Ch. 30 on the Basic (Digital-only) tier.


Statewide, on or about 11/7/13 Cornerstore TV Digital Ch. 155 will change to Rocks TV; and Around Hawaii Interactive Ch. 18 will be removed from the digital lineup.


The following service(s) will require two-way capable digital cable-ready equipment such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable product (UDCP) such as a TiVo or Moxi HD DVR used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: WE.


Oceanic, Time Warner Cable

http://www.oceanic.com/products/television/agreements_with_programmers 


this could be the holdup for Nick Jr. HD, Nicktoons HD along with the rest of the areas getting the full Discovery Suite in HD along with the Viacom Suite in HD :/


----------



## Nayan

Wow, some big names this time around and a number of those I actually watch like Science Channel, Military Channel and Military History. Hopefully deals will be made quickly.


Everyone: I don't know if it has been mentioned yet, but Howard Stern on Demand/Howard Stern TV will cease broadcasting December 16th.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is big news.


Just when we thought the list was shrinking, it is not.


I think it makes it more likely than not that we get more Starz/Encore/Plex HD this quarter.


Almost the entire conglomerate of Discovery, Viacom and the whole one of A and E Networks is going to be up around the same time.


This makes Viacom's last deal 5 years and they had a drop dead date 5 years ago on December 31. Anyone remember The Dora Ad? I bet there is a drtop dead.


The question is will there be one for the Discovery Networks?


A and E has allowed Lifetime to be on MTM's but did they do that so everything would be up at the same time?


It is going to be very interesting as we approach the end of the yea.


My guess is there will be a lot of drop deads so that list will not stay long for long.


----------



## HDOrlando

One other thing I noticed is SoapNet is on those agreements.


This makes me believe that they know something and SoapNet will finally be ceasing operations very soon. My theory has always been they were waiting for a Dish Network deal.


mLB Network is also on there but that could go MTM for a while.


----------



## Nayan

I thought SoapNet was supposed to cease operations a couple years ago? I didn't know it was still on.


I think you'll be right HD and this will be a very interesting end-of-year for us, especially with two big deals on the line.


----------



## HDOrlando

It could be three conglomerates depending on the drop deads.


SoapNet was supposed to cease operations March 23, 2012. They delayed so they can sign up more for Disney Jr. but with Dish Network likely to get done soon, that could be it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17370#post_23818813
> 
> 
> It could be three conglomerates depending on the drop deads.
> 
> 
> SoapNet was supposed to cease operations March 23, 2012. They delayed so they can sign up more for Disney Jr. but with Dish Network likely to get done soon, that could be it.



Soapnet is pretty much dead on TWC the Texas region lists it as being to be removed soon and the Clarksburg WV notice has November 11th as the date of it being removed from their system.


----------



## Nayan

There's hardly any soaps left, so it doesn't surprise me that it's going away (I will confess I used to rush home from school to watch GH, but that was, ahem, many years ago







).


FXX was moved today, so maybe Willow will show up soon







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Thanks for the info.


Nayan: The FXX move has not happened on my box yet.


----------



## jesse1684

willow sd is on in indiana and fxx moved


----------



## oriolesmagic

I wouldn't necessarily believe that everyone has the Viacom channels up for renewal. Remember that Oceanic has a unique structure, wasn't always completely part of Time Warner Cable, and didn't have all the Viacom channels in HD anyway. They've been missing a ton of the existing ones everyone else has (VH1, CMT, Nickelodeon, BET).

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/univision-inks-broad-affiliate-renewal-time-warner-cable/145997 


TWC and BHN will definitely be getting Univision Deportes and Univision Telenovelas. I'd say anyone without Galavision HD and Univision HD (national feed) will be coming on board in TWC areas where they aren't currently.


----------



## Nayan

That could be, but I am pretty sure it's been about 5 years since the last deal so if this isn't in our notice this time around it will be soon.


----------



## Nayan

HD: The move on my box was sometime early this morning so yours should be happening soon.


jesse: Thank you for letting us know Willow is starting to pop up







. That will make a few folks happy.


----------



## dotsdavid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse1684*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17370#post_23820122
> 
> 
> willow sd is on in indiana and fxx moved


nice to have another Indiana person on here


----------



## HDOrlando

Jesse: Thanks for letting us know. Since it's popping up for you guys, it should for us soon along with the HD version.


Oriolesmagic: It's been 5 years so I'm assuming the deal is up.


Nayan: I recall my box got Sundance HD first so interesting how the order goes.


----------



## Cpt_K

Willow Cricket showed up in Tampa only in SD on channel 835. Univision Deportes HD popped up in HD on channel 1166. Univision Deportes is included for people that have the sports pack since I'm able to see it. I don't subscribe to the Spanish package that BH offers.


It's a shame that beIN Sports Espanol is only offered to people that have the Spanish pack and it's not included with the sports pack. Especially considering that beIN Sports Espanol offers English commentary through the SAP option on the TV. My guess is that beIN took whatever terms TWC/BH gave to get the channels launched and that probably included terms that the Espanol is channel is only offered through the Spanish package while the English version only comes to people who subscribe to the sports pack.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cpt_K*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17370#post_23821547
> 
> 
> Willow Cricket showed up in Tampa only in SD on channel 835. Univision Deportes HD popped up in HD on channel 1166. Univision Deportes is included for people that have the sports pack since I'm able to see it. I don't subscribe to the Spanish package that BH offers.
> 
> 
> It's a shame that beIN Sports Espanol is only offered to people that have the Spanish pack and it's not included with the sports pack. Especially considering that beIN Sports Espanol offers English commentary through the SAP option on the TV. My guess is that beIN took whatever terms TWC/BH gave to get the channels launched and that probably included terms that the Espanol is channel is only offered through the Spanish package while the English version only comes to people who subscribe to the sports pack.



I believe Univision Deportes SD/HD gained digital basic tier carriage on TWC and Bright House as TWC had announced on September 19th Univision Deportes SD/HD launching on the digital basic tier and TL Novelas SD/HD launching on the spanish tier in Southern Califorina on TWC on October 21st so look to see if TL Novelas HD showed up as well










I think TWC and Bright House scored rights to around nine new digital spanish/english channels from Univision including the new Fusion network which I am betting will be in HD


----------



## Nayan

Everyone: Willow SD is live on channel 206. No HD version though.


----------



## Aries1973


Univision Deportes Network and Univision tlNovelas will be available in most Bright House Networks service areas today, and El Rey will be available in January 2014.

 

http://www.heraldonline.com/2013/10/09/5290675/bright-house-networks-launches.html
Read more here: http://www.heraldonline.com/2013/10/09/5290675/bright-house-networks-launches.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## HDOrlando

Cpt_K: Great Catch. Since Orlando and Tampa Bay almost have identical HD channel numbers, we should look for it on 1165.


That was likely the case with BeIN Sport.


Kevin: Those are all possibilities and would be something they could give us this quarter if we do not get any Starz/Encore/Plex HD. GAC HD is another possibility especially since The Viacom Suite goes on MTM's soon.


Nayan: I just rebooted my box.


The FXX change has happened. It's off of 104/1159


Univision Deportes HD is now on 1166


and Willow Cricket HD is on a not available screen on 1165.


No HSN2 SD on 224 yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Aries197: Great Find.


Kevin you were right about a national rollout.


----------



## dishrich

From B&C today:

*Univision Inks Broad Affiliate Renewal with Time Warner Cable*

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/univision-inks-broad-affiliate-renewal-time-warner-cable/145997


----------



## HDOrlando

This probably also means Indiana will be getting Galavision SD/HD soon.


Nice find Dishrich!


----------



## Nayan

Wow, a busy news day with new channels to boot! Nice finds everyone







.


----------



## feb1003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17370#post_23821738
> 
> 
> Cpt_K: Great Catch. Since Orlando and Tampa Bay almost have identical HD channel numbers, we should look for it on 1165.
> 
> 
> That was likely the case with BeIN Sport.
> 
> 
> Kevin: Those are all possibilities and would be something they could give us this quarter if we do not get any Starz/Encore/Plex HD. GAC HD is another possibility especially since The Viacom Suite goes on MTM's soon.
> 
> 
> Nayan: I just rebooted my box.
> 
> 
> The FXX change has happened. It's off of 104/1159
> 
> 
> Univision Deportes HD is now on 1166
> 
> 
> and Willow Cricket HD is on a not available screen on 1165.
> 
> 
> No HSN2 SD on 224 yet.




HDOrlando


Today here in Bakersfield, they added

Willow Cricket SD on ch 124 no HD I wonder if they going add it in HD since where location for HD is location here is where MLB Strike Zone is CH 1124

Univision Deportes is on SD is ch 580 HD is ch 1580

Univision Novelas is SD ch 585 no HD


FXX was move to 211/ 1211 hd


still no HSN


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb,


We got the same update as you have seen.


Willow Cricket HD is a blank not available screen if you punch in the HD Channel Number. Maybe it will be on a different channel for you guys. We will see what happens.


There might be a hold up on all things HSN.


----------



## Nayan

Got my little DTA today and just got done hooking it up in the bedroom. The hardest part was moving the cabinet that the TV was in, everything else was easy







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


There is no guide is there (Still need zap2it guide)?


----------



## Nayan

No guide and no zap2it on my lineup and I scrolled through twice.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


Interesting. It would be nice to see it gone.


May everyone else get those DTA's so we can go all digital.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17340#post_23811138
> 
> 
> HDO: I call him that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The night-night game (as Scott Hanson called it) was okay, though I dozed off just after midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They really do need to take a look at the teams that share stadium space and make a better plan. We'll have to see how far the A's actually go and if there will be any more late games this season.
> 
> 
> Gary: With those box thingies, are they as easy to hook up as a Roku or a little more involved? I'm grabbing one this week so I'll have it when my son moves back in and I want to know what I'm in for when I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nope just as easy....and check your IM. I need you to reactivate your account at DSLR because you are special and I need to send you something lol.


----------



## Nayan

I sent you a pm







.


Totally OT: The last race of the season (for me anyway) is tonight, I hope to better my time so wish me luck. No beer at the end of this one, but there will be candy!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


how did you do?


----------



## Nayan

50 minutes flat. I knocked off just about 5 from my last one so it was a good finish for me and I'm happy with it. My next one won't be until January so I have some time to work on my speed. That one will have beer!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice Nayan!


----------



## freewill1

Has anyone noticed that their favorites are no longer recording?

I noticed last night that nothing after Sunday was being set up to record


Actually, I called Brighthouse and they said there is an issue with the guide not recognizing future dates. SO they are working on it.


----------



## WayneW

Here is my experience and more info:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28731001-TV-Cable-Guide-problem


----------



## Nayan

I just checked my box and everything is set to record for the week. Which box do you have?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

As Waynew noted on the other forum:


1) the guides are no longer updating themselves nightly.

2) recordings are not being scheduled when the guide is updated after a power cycle.


That's what I'm seeing with my 8742. I have to reboot to get more guide days, but series recordings don't get set to record.


You either need to manually record or go through each of your series recordings for the week and toggle a setting to something else and back like set Record - "New Episodes" to "New and Repeat Episodes" and back or less taxing on your dvr conflict scanning set Air Time - "All Showings" to a specific time and back, saving each time.


The problem is as long as we have to reboot to get guide updates, you may need to repeat the process each week until resolved… hopefully really soon.


----------



## WayneW

Gary has requested that all in CFL or Tampa that have the issue of the guide not updating and recordings not being scheduled to open a direct thread at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect 


IMHO, that means that this problem likely won't be resolved soon and it is a PITA!


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17400#post_23831598
> 
> 
> 50 minutes flat. I knocked off just about 5 from my last one so it was a good finish for me and I'm happy with it. My next one won't be until January so I have some time to work on my speed. That one will have beer!


Awesome!







That is fantastic.....Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17400#post_23833182
> 
> 
> As Waynew noted on the other forum:
> 
> 
> 1) the guides are no longer updating themselves nightly.
> 
> 2) recordings are not being scheduled when the guide is updated after a power cycle.
> 
> 
> That's what I'm seeing with my 8742. I have to reboot to get more guide days, but series recordings don't get set to record.
> 
> 
> You either need to manually record or go through each of your series recordings for the week and toggle a setting to something else and back like set Record - "New Episodes" to "New and Repeat Episodes" and back or less taxing on your dvr conflict scanning set Air Time - "All Showings" to a specific time and back, saving each time.
> 
> 
> The problem is as long as we have to reboot to get guide updates, you may need to repeat the process each week until resolved… hopefully really soon.



Best of luck to all of you that are suffering with this issue. I hope that BH can reach a resolution quickly. I'm a big complainer about these boxes (which is why I do not have one) and you are all saddled with those issues every day, this is just salt in your wounds....







Here's hoping....


----------



## Nayan

Thanks!










I too hope those with box issues get it fixed quickly. My biggest fear right now is having my box break, as I recorded some old horror movies to watch around Halloween and I would hate to lose them.


----------



## dotsdavid

I don't have that problem here in Indiana hope its gets fixed for you guys in Florida


----------



## Nayan

I'm pretty sure it will. I'm just glad it's not me with box problems this time







.


Everyone: If you haven't gotten the little DTA box yet, go get one! I love it and it is very easy to set up, plus the number of HD channels you get with it is reason enough to have one (or two if needed).


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Looks like Gary has fixed the guide issue. He said check your dvrs earlier today and I just got around to it.


I seem to recall not having next Sunday in the guide the last I looked and I do now and things are set to record. Will double check to see if Monday appears as expected tomorrow.


----------



## DouglasR

Is showtime anytime still not online for us?


----------



## Nayan

No, we still don't have that. I think Gary said they are working on it but when it'll show up no one knows.


----------



## kevin120

I am surprised it took this long but Univision Deportes SD/HD and Univision TLnovelas SD have launched in LA and Dallas overnight


----------



## dotsdavid

Indiana doesn't have Univision deportes at all


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: I guess they are finally catching up







.


David: It'll be added soon I'm sure.


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin M. Dean*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17400#post_23837023
> 
> 
> Looks like Gary has fixed the guide issue. He said check your dvrs earlier today and I just got around to it.
> 
> 
> I seem to recall not having next Sunday in the guide the last I looked and I do now and things are set to record. Will double check to see if Monday appears as expected tomorrow.



I posted about this problem 6 days ago and was ignored.









http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17370#post_23818043 


In any case, my guide finally updated itself today for the first time in a week. Prior to today, it would update every time I rebooted the boxes.


----------



## kevin120

Nayan are you talking about your friend in Greenville







They got them too! but on different numbers than in Dallas. This is interesting as Greenville has a different spanish tier than Dallas they get Canal Sur and Infinito which is not available in the rest of Texas as the other systems had them removed a long time ago and replaced with Latele Novela and Canal Sur Mexico (Mexico TV).


San Antonio Texas got the new lineup today hopefully it went off without a hitch.


I am going to assume all of the west region with SDV got Univision Deportes and Univision tlNovelas in the last week as the California systems got them this morning along with Dallas, Greenville, and Wichita Falls (Wichita Falls did not get Univision tlNovelas due to no spanish tier).


----------



## oriolesmagic

Univision Deportes has apparently turned up in SD only in Cleveland, so a large chunk of the TWC base will get this. I haven't seen it turn up in the Northeast or the Carolinas yet though.


Oceanic in Hawaii has Telenovelas SD, but not Deportes yet by my research. All of California has Deportes in HD now, and most of TX from what I'm seeing.


One thing not mentioned in all of this is that UniMas O&O affiliates, as well as a UniMas HD national feed are likely in areas without local broadcast, as Univision owns UniMas.


----------



## Nayan

Yes sir! My friend called me this morning saying he got them. He's not one to watch them, but he just wanted me to know they arrived on his system lol







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23839382
> 
> 
> Yes sir! My friend called me this morning saying he got them. He's not one to watch them, but he just wanted me to know they arrived on his system lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



woke up this morning to them as well







I have been punching in channel 329 for the last week to see if something shows and up there and the box would skip to 330 and and this morning it did not







so I knew they were added.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23839344
> 
> 
> Univision Deportes has apparently turned up in SD only in Cleveland, so a large chunk of the TWC base will get this. I haven't seen it turn up in the Northeast or the Carolinas yet though.
> 
> 
> Oceanic in Hawaii has Telenovelas SD, but not Deportes yet by my research. All of California has Deportes in HD now, and most of TX from what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> One thing not mentioned in all of this is that UniMas O&O affiliates, as well as a UniMas HD national feed are likely in areas without local broadcast, as Univision owns UniMas.



It has been reported that NYC got Univision Deportes HD on channel 779 in the NYC TWC thread here on AVS Forum.


----------



## kevin120

I am curious about the spanish packages. Do you guys think TWC/Bright House should continue to expand them?


Here I get (well I don't have the spanish package anymore due to cutting back the bill dropping to 15/1 internet and dropping a digital tier):


300 Discovery Familia

301 Discovery Espanol

302 CNN Espanol

303 Fox Deportes SD

304 Disney XD SAP

305 History Channel Espanol

306 Tr3s

307 Cine Latino

308 KUVN (univision O&O)

309 La Familia Cosmovision

310 Cartoon Network SAP

311 Latele Novela

312 Video Rola

313 Canal Sur Mexico (Mexico TV)

314 Mun 2

315 EWTN Espanol

316 Nuvo TV

317 Sorpresa

318 Galavision

319 TBN Enlace

320 ESPN Deportes

321 GOL TV SAP SD

322 AYM Sports

323 Multimedios TV

324 CBTV Michocan

325 Mexico 22

326 Canal Once

327 Tele Formula

328 Boomerang SAP

329 Univision Deportes SD

330 beIN espanol SD

331 Univision tlNovelas

334 Cine Mexicano

336 Univision Deportes HD

337 Viendo Movies

338 TWC Deportes SD

723 TWC Deportes HD

793 Gol TV HD

802 ESPN Deportes HD

803 Fox Deportes HD

971 Playboy Espanol (part of the Playboy package)


Greenville TX: Nayan









304 Disney XD SAP

305 History Channel Espanol

306 Tr3s

314 Mun 2

319 TBN Enlace

327 Univision Deportes SD

328 Univision tlNovelas

329 Discovery Espanol

330 beIN espanol SD

331 Video Rola

332 CNN espanol

333 Fox Deportes

336 Univison Deportes HD

338 EWTN Espanol

339 Canal Sur

343 Infinito

814 beIN Espanol HD

971 Playboy Espanol (part of the playboy package)


----------



## oriolesmagic

The Hispanic demographic is the fastest growing one in the country. From a business standpoint, in many markets it makes sense to expand that tier and market it heavily. I see every reason to do so.


I know some areas in Florida are serviced by CenturyLink, and their IPTV service Prism has recently added a new programming tier. With that, they just expanded their HD offerings through the roof.


I've seen a lot of HD lineups, a lot of big ones, and this is the best one I've seen. No PPV channels, no out-of-market RSN's, only 1 Spanish channel (Galavision) and they still manage to get to 210 HD channels. For solely English language programming, this is now the best HD lineup in the country.


They're missing a few sports channels (CBS Sports Network, Tennis Channel, NBA TV, Univision Deportes, beIn Sports, Fox Sports 2, Fox Soccer Plus), but literally have everything else imaginable in HD. I mean everything.


They have every single channel you BHN guys are missing. AXS.TV/HDNet Movies, Sony Movie Channel, Shorts HD, PixL, the 7 .TV channels, Outside TV. It's really impressive.

http://www.centurylink.com/prismtv/#prismChannelLineup.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,


Prism is available in my area but am not as impressed


They really jack up that count by having all the West Coast HD feeds of Premium Channels, all the Pac 12 Channels in HD, etc.


Those .TV's are crap and not as many people have Movie Pass which Sony Music Channel and Shorts would be on. AXS.TV/HDNet Movies is not a huge hole to me. Prism is also missing Sundance Hd amongst others.


Basically, it's premium stuff and Bright House has chosen to add Spanish-Language programming instead of some of these channels which I think is great.


Don't get me wrong, they are very competitive but to me, they are not Bright House.


BTW: Have you ever seen our 24 News Channel? It's pretty good.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just saw the TWC NYC notice and ID is on there too so it is the whole Discovery suite.


Can you believe the entire A&E, Discovery and Viacom Suites are going to be up by year's end?


It's going to make for a crowded notice but some deals should get done quickly.


Here's what we could get out of new deals for each and this does not include AP Stuff.


A&E Suite: Nothing really unless LRW, Military History or one of there En Espanol channels goes HD.


Discovery: More HD On Demand as they have none. Only Discovery Fit and Health and their En Espanol channels have not gone HD.


Viacom: Nick Jr. and Nick Toons have gone HD and others like Teen Nick and Logo are also rumored to do so. These will be held up until any deal is done. We could also get some HD OD for these channels and VH1 Classic like Direct TV has.


While these deals will not hold up anything big besides Nick Jr. HD, they will take up space on the notice and hold back on some goodies.


Hopefully, there are indeed drop deads.


----------



## Nayan

Could you imagine what would happen if a deal wasn't made? It would be a nightmare if we even lost one of those suites. Let's hope deals get done quickly so we can avoid all that







.


----------



## HDOrlando

There will probably be at least one of them with a drop dead date but it would be chaos.


Keep in mind Fox news got done a few weeks after it went on MTM's so given whole suites being up you would expect at least 1 or 2 to get done quickly.


With these deals, we now know ABC/ESPN, A&E Networks, Discovery and Viacom will have all of their channels up at the same time which makes it more likely deals will be struck quicker and they will not linger on MTM's.


Scripps is also likely to be done at the same times from here on out as those were renewed around the same time outside of Travel Channel I believe which was bought. Count CBS' networks on that too.


It could be possible NBC Universal/Comcast will wait until the rest of their networks are up before doing new deals for E!, Esquire and Sprout. This could delay us getting Sprout 24/7 SD/HD and Chiller HD when it comes out.


----------



## HDOrlando

On another note, according to an ATT U-Verse notice online, SoapNet will no longer be available after Dec 31.


This means it's definitely shutting down this time. It's nice what these notices tell you.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23842350
> 
> 
> Scripps is also likely to be done at the same times from here on out as those were renewed around the same time outside of Travel Channel I believe which was bought.



Maybe you'll be one of the first to get GAC-HD










Also, not an HD addition, but it looks like you guys may be getting back Ovation:

*Ovation To Regain Time Warner Cable Carriage

January 2014 Restoration Also Includes Bright House Networks*

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/ovation-regain-time-warner-cable-carriage/146111


----------



## dotsdavid

We are happy to announce that Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks will be reinstating Ovation to their channel line-up starting January 1, 2014! I found this quote online


----------



## Nayan

Oh yes!!! I love Ovation and I'm glad it's coming back. So we lose one channel and gain one back. Works for me!


----------



## HDOrlando

This is really good news. I wonder what their Channel numbers will be as IFC SD 151 and Blue Highways TV HD 1316 have taken their positions.


When Ovation got dropped, I was happy because I did not feel they deserved a raise given their programming. However, they invested in original programming after they got dropped which really helped them and am glad they are coming back.


One thing I hated was hearing about the people they had to lay off and hopefully they can all get re-hired if they have not found something else. I hate layoffs.


----------



## Nayan

Layoffs suck. I just got a promotion at work but there's no guarantee that my job will be safe.


Ovation did pump up their programming and there's a number of things I'll watch on there. Good question as far as where it will wind up. I guess we'll have to wait and see







.


----------



## forhire34cvdn

Congratulation to you HDOrlando and all TWC/Bright House customers for getting Ovation back!







I hope you all get Al Jazerra America as well!


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Forhire.


I'm hoping for Pivot.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23841748
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic,
> 
> 
> Prism is available in my area but am not as impressed
> 
> 
> They really jack up that count by having all the West Coast HD feeds of Premium Channels, all the Pac 12 Channels in HD, etc.
> 
> 
> Those .TV's are crap and not as many people have Movie Pass which Sony Music Channel and Shorts would be on. AXS.TV/HDNet Movies is not a huge hole to me. Prism is also missing Sundance Hd amongst others.
> 
> 
> Basically, it's premium stuff and Bright House has chosen to add Spanish-Language programming instead of some of these channels which I think is great.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are very competitive but to me, they are not Bright House.
> 
> 
> BTW: Have you ever seen our 24 News Channel? It's pretty good.


Prism's HD lineup is amazing (they got Fearnet HD!), but also no CBS Sports Network HD/SD, no NBA TV HD/SD, no Tennis Channel HD/SD, no HD sports packages and no adult programming. If Prism added all of the following and jacked up it's TV Everywhere they would be better than both Fios and U-Verse. But would still be no Bright House.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23843755
> 
> 
> Thanks Forhire.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for Pivot.


Hope ya get Pivot as well HDOrlando!


----------



## oriolesmagic

I think for a larger subset in viewers, especially in most markets, the premium content is going to be more popular than the Spanish language stuff. Some markets are different for that. The out-of-market RSN's are probably the biggest amount of fluff on HD counts out there, IMO. They show very little content that isn't repeated on local RSN's, and the prime content is blacked out. Prism has definitely taken great strides to improve their lineup, and I would figure they're not done. Being that they're in Central Florida, Arizona and Colorado, these are markets where Hispanic programming is definitely in demand. If I were in a market with Prism, I'd definitely be interested. The counties directly across the border from me in PA are CenturyLink, but Prism isn't available in these extremely rural markets.


As for TV Everywhere, since you can't use it outside the home, I largely see it a scam to keep getting more money for the same content, and to pretend they're really listening to customers who want a la carte and over-the-top video.


Pivot is a pretty good channel. So is Ovation. They're both high on my list to launch in HD on DirecTV.


----------



## Nayan

It depends on the market. Here in Central Florida we have a large number of folks who enjoy Spanish language programming so I can see why they would add more. In places like North Florida, probably not so much so that's where more premiums would come into play.


We have something similar to their TV Everywhere but we also can't watch outside the home. It does come in handy as I can cart around my tablet outside, on the porch, etc. but quite honestly if I am out camping or hiking I am not interested in having my TV with me







.


----------



## kevin120

I wonder if they will be bringing Ovation back in HD to at least the areas that had it in HD before it was dropped? my system had it in HD on channel 707 wonder if TWC will put it back there? They have left that channel open for an entire year and the SD channel spot for Ovation is also open.







hope it comes back in HD










did anyone else catch that Inspiration Network HD is being added in the northeast in November? I saw some areas listed as November 11th, November 9th and November 19th so I don't which is the real date?


I think TWC is launching at least 3 networks nationwide in January:

El Rey

Ovation

Revolt (TWC is stating only LA and NYC for now which is sad because they could it add it to all systems at once thanks to SDV)


thanks to the new contract with Univision Charlotte NC is getting WUVC from Raleigh instead of the national feed of Univision. So it looks like Univision is allowing out of market importing of that signal.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23845309
> 
> 
> thanks to the new contract with Univision Charlotte NC is getting WUVC from Raleigh instead of the national feed of Univision. So it looks like Univision is allowing out of market importing of that signal.



Probably because in this case, WUVC IS owned by Univision itself...


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: Since the 11th is my b-day go with that one







.


I'm hoping Ovation does come back in HD, as we had it when they took it off. I guess we'll just have to wait and see where it lands.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I only noticed INSP HD being added in Albany so far in the Northeast. I did see where Playboy HD, Hustler HD, and RFD TV HD are being added in the former Insight areas in Kentucky that are now TWC.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23847898
> 
> 
> I only noticed INSP HD being added in Albany so far in the Northeast. I did see where Playboy HD, Hustler HD, and RFD TV HD are being added in the former Insight areas in Kentucky that are now TWC.



Hey Oriels Magic I noticed that Charter posted some new lineups for Texas for the digital now conversion and they are including a ton more of premiums along with channels like Fusion HD From the looks of it the changes have taken place










here is the channel numbers that are being added in Denton Texas. But they only thing that they are getting that the current all digital areas don't is:

HBO HD west

HBO 2 HD west

HBO Signature HD West

HBO Family HD West

HBO Latino HD

Cinemax HD West

MoreMax HD West

Actionmax HD west (Rockwall TX only)

Showtime HD west

Showtime 2 HD west

Showtime Showcase HD west

Showtime Extreme HD west

The Movie Channel HD west

The Movie Channel Xtra HD west

Starz HD west

Encore HD west

Epix HD West

Fusion HD


but between Denton and Rockwall TX both systems are missing:

HSN HD

Pivot HD

UP HD

WFN HD

Outdoor Channel HD

MAV TV HD

ESPN News HD

Tennis Channel HD

Sportsman Channel HD

FXX HD

RFD TV HD

WGN America HD


denton TX actually has more HD than Fort Worth at the moment.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I'm surprised they didn't get some of those networks like ESPNEWS. Even the rural lineups who are starting from nothing have those.


I would think at the very least, the Dallas/Ft. Worth areas will get Fusion HD when it launches 10/28.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23849314
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't get some of those networks like ESPNEWS. Even the rural lineups who are starting from nothing have those.
> 
> 
> I would think at the very least, the Dallas/Ft. Worth areas will get Fusion HD when it launches 10/28.



bandwidth constraints? I think Denton TX may still be 550MHz and Rockwall is just now getting VOD so they may be taking their time on these changes as Fort Worth as you can see does not have those 20 HD channels yet. Next areas to be migrated to digital in Texas:


Waxahachie (Ellis County)

Ennis

Duncanville

Spring (near Houston)


Waxahachie and Ellis county are going to be upgraded to handle the new channels so it could be 6 or more months before they see any HD channels on their system depending how long it takes charter to replace 450MHz/550MHz gear.


Okay it looks like those channel lineups for Denton and Rockwall Texas don't take effect until December as I did another search and if you just enter the zip code on the charter digital now website it still shows their old lineups but if you put in an address you get the new lineup so I am betting this means that Fort Worth may be getting another round of HD channels soon?


Charter is testing their new cloud UI in Fort Worth and I don't know how many QAMs it will take to do that as they are going to be using RF QAM carriers with MPEG packets being sent to the legacy Scientific Atlanta boxes. But I bet that Fort Worth is getting those 20 HD channels later this month or in December as they are 860MHz and have room to add them it is looking more like they are waiting on the next systems to cut over to digital to add them.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17430#post_23845309
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will be bringing Ovation back in HD to at least the areas that had it in HD before it was dropped? my system had it in HD on channel 707 wonder if TWC will put it back there? They have left that channel open for an entire year and the SD channel spot for Ovation is also open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it comes back in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone else catch that Inspiration Network HD is being added in the northeast in November? I saw some areas listed as November 11th, November 9th and November 19th so I don't which is the real date?
> 
> 
> I think TWC is launching at least 3 networks nationwide in January:
> 
> El Rey
> 
> Ovation
> 
> Revolt (TWC is stating only LA and NYC for now which is sad because they could it add it to all systems at once thanks to SDV)
> 
> 
> thanks to the new contract with Univision Charlotte NC is getting WUVC from Raleigh instead of the national feed of Univision. So it looks like Univision is allowing out of market importing of that signal.



Revolt is likely also an option for us. It would be realy nice if Pivot was thrown in there.


This means even if The Starz/Encore/Plex HD are added this quarter, Bright House will have things to add next quarter if The Viacom deal does not have a drop dead date and Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD are unavailable to be added.


----------



## Nayan

Revolt and Pivot would be very nice adds to the system. As would Boomerang.


Right now the Starz/Encore HD channels are the biggest hole to fill. The biggest worry is all of those channels that are up for new deals. I have a feeling that it will be both exciting and tense these next couple months.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I haven't seen anything yet that indicates Revolt will be in HD. I'd be surprised if they weren't using HD cameras, but like Aspire, it seems its launch will be very limited. Networks like these I see having very limited potential to succeed in the marketplace.


Kevin, I found the Denton lineup, not the Rockwall one. It's the most limited of the HD lineups I've seen Charter with going all-digital so far. Some of the numbering is a little different from Fort Worth.


The way Charter did the Fort Worth lineup, they're going to have to move things around if they want to add any HD premiums. There's a big block between 839 and 849 that can be used for some things, but not to allow for all the West Coast feeds. They'd have to redo the movies, and put them all in the 500's and 600's as they're doing in the digital markets.


By the end of the month, the NC/SC units in the Asheville/Greenville/Spartanburg market will all be digital, from what I'm hearing. At that point, we'll be hearing and seeing what markets are next for their digital transition. They're supposed to have everyone done by the end of next year, so they've got a lot of ground to cover.


An earlier discussion was about how few things could be gained from deals with A&E Networks, Discovery and Viacom. I don't think that's the case. Military History HD has been rumored (and even showed up on a lineup of Buckeye Cable's in Toledo for a while), and some TWC areas are missing Crime & Investigation HD. TX doesn't have it, as Kevin will tell you. Discovery Fit & Health is airing mostly programs from the other Discovery networks on a different schedule, so the programming is all in HD. Of course, since it is merely running other networks' content, the question could be why the network is even needed in the first place. A deal with Discovery would help a lot of TWC markets as Military Channel HD is missing in the Midwest and TX, as is Hub HD and OWN HD in many areas. Destination America and ID are missing in Albany, Lincoln, NE and Hawaii even in SD, so they'd gain those. For some reason, New England doesn't have ID in HD, even though it has the SD version. A deal would take care of all of those.


For Viacom, TX and the Midwest never saw MTV2 HD or TV Land HD, and some areas in TX are missing all the Viacom channels in HD. Depending on the lineup, you'll find at least a couple missing. Of course, Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD are big possibilities that Charter beat TWC/BHN on, and they'll keep adding those. Since Logo HD turned up when Charter first announced they were going all-digital in Southern California, I don't think it's too far away, and since Centric is lumped in with it (see Dish Network), it could become a possibility in 2014, I think.


While the potential gains are small for BHN customers in their core markets, there's a lot of stuff out there that could be gained for TWC customers.


----------



## Nayan

I agree with you on Discovery H&F. I did at one time really like that channel because they offered workouts of all kinds during the day (helped me shed a ton of weight







). Since the switch though I never turn it on as I really don't care for what they show now. It could disappear and I wouldn't miss it.


Some areas of TWC are really lacking channel-wise so anything added would be a big deal for them. Hopefully if/when the renewal deals are done those places with big programming holes can get them filled.


----------



## ToddD

For those of you who do not follow this thread, I wanted to make you aware of an effort here on AVS that tracks the available HD on all of the major providers. The fine members who do this work just updated their results and we as Brighthouse subs should be very happy with what they have found. If you have not already, you should take the time to look over this work...It's very interesting. You can find it here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1462894/official-avs-national-hd-channel-lineups-cable-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-10-15-13#post_23070292


----------



## Nayan

He does an awesome job over there







.


----------



## kevin120

from the latest Texas notice







Sprout is being added in areas that don't get it currently on digital basic looks like a new deal was struck!


Rio Grande ValleyTime Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. A&EA&E HD Animal Planet Animal Planet HD AYM Sports Bio Bio HD CBTV Michoacan CMT Comedy Central Comedy Central HD Destination America Destination America HD Discovery Channel Discovery Channel HD Discovery en Espanol Discovery Familia Discovery Fit & Health E! Esquire GolTV H2 H2 HD History History HD History en Espanol Hub Investigation Discovery Investigation Discovery HD Lifetime Lifetime HD Lifetime Real Women LMN LMN HD Mexico 22 Military Channel MLB Extra Innings MLB Extra Innings HD MLB Network MLB Network HD MLB Strikezone HD MTV MTV HD MTV Hits MTV 2 Music Choice Channels NHL Center Ice NHL Center Ice HD NHL Network NHL Network HD Nick Nick Jr. NickToons Once Mexico OWN OWN HD Palladia Science Science HD Spike Spike HD TeennickTLC TLC HDTr3sTV Land Velocity VH1 VH1 Classic The following changes are planned:ADD:HSN to Basic Service Channel 14 in Digital FormatKTFV (UniMas) HD to Basic HD Channel 887*MOVE:KLUJ (TBN) from Digital Basic Service Channel 886 to Digital Basic Service Channel 9KLUJ (TBN Enlace) from Digital Basic Service Channel 9 to Digital Basic Service Channel 886 FOX Soccer Channel HD from Standard Cable Channel 1308* to Digital Cable HD Channel 1308*DELETE:FOX Deportes from Standard Cable Channel 70. FOX Deportes can still be found on Digital Cable Channel 626.FOX Soccer Channel from Standard Cable Channel 62. FOX Soccer Channel can still be found on Digital Cable Channel 308.Howard TV On Demand from SVOD Channel 855SoapNet from Digital Cable Channel 207 Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of NuvoTV or reposition NuvoTV to the Mas Canales Tier of serviceCHANGE:None at this timeThe new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment: HSN HD to Basic Service HD Channel 1214 in Digital Format *Sprout to Digital Cable Channel 132 Univision Deportes to Digital Cable and Mas Canales Channel 633, HD Channel 639*Univision TLnovela to Mas Canales Channel 634* HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD serviceAll trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. ©2013 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license.

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/ValleyStar/PublicNotice.asp?Page=PublicNotice&AdId=3325813 


add:

Sprout


drop:

Howard Stern SVOD


| wonder if this means TWC will move Sprout to digital basic in my area as it is in a different package that includes Encore and some others such as DIY, Cooking Channel, MTV Hits, MTV Jams.


Also could it mean San Antonio will have Sprout Duplicated to digital basic as well as they have it an family/inspiration tier?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It does sound that way. If The Viacom deal has a drop dead date, a Nick Jr. HD, Nicktoons HD and Sprout HD would be a great kids update for the first quarter of 2014.


It's possible E! and Esquire renewals were in the deal too as TWC does not take things off the MTM sometimes until a month after renewal.


This would be nice as it would clear the way for Chiller HD should it ever launch.


Nice Find Kevin!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17460#post_23852780
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> It does sound that way. If The Viacom deal has a drop dead date, a Nick Jr. HD, Nicktoons HD and Sprout HD would be a great kids update for the first quarter of 2014.
> 
> 
> It's possible E! and Esquire renewals were in the deal too as TWC does not take things off the MTM sometimes until a month after renewal.
> 
> 
> This would be nice as it would clear the way for Chiller HD should it ever launch.
> 
> 
> Nice Find Kevin!



I wonder if this means that Cloo and Chiller will be headed to the Greenville TX system along with Sprout? I know that they don't have those yet and I would assume any deal that had Sprout in it probably allows TWC to add other channels as well? I would not be surprised to see Greenville to get E! HD and Esquire HD as they seem to have the same channels picked from the national agreements that Dallas does lately as they got Sportsman Channel HD. I have been wondering since 2011 if the Greenville system is fed from Dallas for some channels or if they still get their channels locally in there? because they added a bunch of channels that dallas has and all of the locals that dallas has except one. I am betting that they get at least the locals linked in via fiber and maybe the new additions and they still have their locally the west coast premiums and two spanish channels that Dallas doesn't get or they could still get all their channels at the local headend there as they have the big C-band dishes next to that headend still.


I am waiting to see the day that Boomerang is added to Greenville







Nayan


----------



## HDOrlando

We want Boomerang too.


It will be interesting to see if E!, Esquire or Sprout are off MTM's in other notices as it would be great if this is true. Cloo and Chiller should definitely be added on those Texas systems.


----------



## Nayan

I think everyone want's Boomerang at this point







.


----------



## feb1003

HDOrlando


Are you guys reciving ESPN GOAL LINE in HD , here in Bakersfield,ca is listed as ESPNXHD is located ch 1139 with the rest of the sports HD section, but it not coming in HD, been like this ,since it was added,


----------



## Nayan

Well, I'm not HD







, but I've had Goal Line on all day and it is in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003,


It's listed as that here too.


We only have it in HD and only has been in HD. From what I've seen, it's HD.


----------



## feb1003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17460#post_23856258
> 
> 
> feb1003,
> 
> 
> It's listed as that here too.
> 
> 
> We only have it in HD and only has been in HD. From what I've seen, it's HD.



HDOrlando


Thanks for the info on the ESPN GOAL LINE HD. for some reason Brighthouse here in Bakersfield does not have it, even thought its listed , On another note you watching the Willow Cricket ch. I find myself watching it I read hows its plays and read rules, Its about as close to watching baseball


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003,


Is it in the HD section? I believe they have a bar that makes the picture smaller. Is that it?


On Willow Cricket, I have only looked at it once. On the notice you got when Willow Cricket was announced, there was an HD channel number. Try punching it in and let us know what you get.


When I punch in 1165, I get Willow Cricket HD with no video. I do wonder what the holdup there is.


----------



## feb1003

HDOrlando


The picture that coming out from ESPN Goal LIne HD is does have the bars top and bottom the quality looks bad , on Willow Cricket sd is ch124 sd , Hd was suppose to be ch 1124 but there is nothing. yet.


----------



## kevin120

Revolt TV is on in Dallas!


and in SD and HD!


294 is SD

578 is HD


right now it is showing an old black and white test screen with a small picture of p. diddy on the top










I am wondering if the 578-599 range is going to be for HD until TWC gets around to moving the Dallas system to the new lineup? They could have easily put revolt on 707, 729, or 800 but 578? that is in the range of the premium channels? too many new HD channels coming soon that they don't have enough numbers in the 700s to add them?


got the notice for North Texas seems there is a typo! Univision TLnovelas was posted twice and sprout was left off which has me to believe that Sprout will be added in Greenville but TWC misprinted the notice and double posted Univision TLnovelas instead of showing sprout to be added in Greenville as the rest of Texas is getting it added except for Dallas, and San Antonio who already have it and the non SDV systems in Texas. Oh and we are getting that Jade TV (Chinese Language) package that I posted about a few months back in the 1400s.


----------



## Nayan

My friend has small kids so Spout would be a welcome addition there







.


Awesome news about Revolt! Looks like it could be added here very soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003: I've never noticed the quality but I'll try to take a closer look next week. If anything appears on 1124, please let us know.


Kevin: Thanks fo passing on the news about Revolt SD/HD.


I typed in my zip code on the Revolt website and not available in my area. I found an article somewhere saying they were in talks with Bright House Orlando and Tampa Bay but that as a few months ago.


Another possibility though for Bright House and will add it to the list in my signature.


----------



## Aries1973


The article speaking about Revolt TV and Brighthouse is 

http://www.tampabay.com/features/media/sean-diddy-combs-dishes-on-his-new-tv-channel-revolt/2133469


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17460#post_23859361
> 
> 
> My friend has small kids so Spout would be a welcome addition there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Awesome news about Revolt! Looks like it could be added here very soon.



something is up in my area










Dallas got Revolt HD on 578 while Greenville got it on 715 well the nearest HD channel to 715 in Greenville is 721 so does TWC have plans to add more HD







?


I am wondering if Texas is fixing to get:

Sundance HD

FXM HD

Sprout HD (mentioned on a Hawaii notice but only on the MTM channels not actually being added yet)

Disney Jr. HD

MTV2 HD (after new deal)

TV Land HD (after new deal)

GSN HD

Military Channel HD (after new deal)

BBC America HD

and others?


for TWC to put channels that far away from the rest of the main HD block has me thinking adds are planned sometime in the next few months. Anyone else think the same?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I think so and you deserve them.


I'm really excited about our notice next week as I'm sure it will have goodies.


It's possible Michigan will get theirs Thursday as sometimes they send them out a week early when the last day of the month is Thursday.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: I agree you guys deserve some major love out there!


HD: I hope you're right! With that huge list of MTM's there should be some good news with it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17460#post_23860365
> 
> 
> Kevin: I agree you guys deserve some major love out there!
> 
> 
> HD: I hope you're right! With that huge list of MTM's there should be some good news with it.



well my system does have 151 HD channels







so not too much love but Greenville yes! I am starting to think Greenville might be getting:

E! HD

Esquire HD

Bloomberg HD

Oxygen HD


soon or TWC is reserving slots for them in Greenville as those are in the 705-712 range here in Dallas and maybe TWC is reserving slots for those







.


----------



## Nayan

If they get E! and those channels at least my friends wife will be happy







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Revolt HD is taking the place of where G4 once was in NY at channel 692. It looks like all the Northeast division is getting it in HD at launch.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17460#post_23860789
> 
> 
> Revolt HD is taking the place of where G4 once was in NY at channel 692. It looks like all the Northeast division is getting it in HD at launch.



well from the looks of it all of the systems that got Revolt today got in HD. the Revolt channel finder is a mess it keeps messing up and is incorrect in certain areas like mine that got it in HD but it says that my area only gets it SD.


The Midwest got Revolt for the most part except for North East Ohio like always. I have a feeling that the Cleveland area needs more SDV bandwidth before major channel adds can happen again in that area. Texas got it in HD in all SDV areas, all of California got it in HD, Hawaii it is missing in Action, edit looks like the Carolinas have it as well in HD


----------



## mbclev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17460#post_23860811
> 
> 
> The Midwest got Revolt for the most part except for North East Ohio like always. I have a feeling that the Cleveland area needs more SDV bandwidth before major channel adds can happen again in that area. Texas got it in HD in all SDV areas, all of California got it in HD, Hawaii it is missing in Action, edit looks like the Carolinas have it as well in HD



Kevin, I think you're right about Cleveland needing more SDV bandwidth. I'm attaching a list (Microsoft Word document) of Cleveland Time Warner Cable channels that are in SD only that I know of so far. (I'm leaving out the X-rated channels.) I know for sure that you folks in Orlando have the C-SPANs, the extra Team and Game PPV channels and WGN America in HD down there. (The reason Cleveland's Univision O-and-O is not in HD on TWC is because the Cleveland area does not have a large Hispanic population. WQHS was an affiliate of the Home Shopping Network before Univision bought it.)

Cleveland Time Warner Cable Channels Not Yet In High-Definition.docx 15k .docx file


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbclev*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17400_100#post_23862918
> 
> 
> Kevin, I think you're right about Cleveland needing more SDV bandwidth. I'm attaching a list (Microsoft Word document) of Cleveland Time Warner Cable channels that are in SD only that I know of so far. (I'm leaving out the X-rated channels.) I know for sure that you folks in Orlando have the C-SPANs, the extra Team and Game PPV channels and WGN America in HD down there. (The reason Cleveland's Univision O-and-O is not in HD on TWC is because the Cleveland area does not have a large Hispanic population. WQHS was an affiliate of the Home Shopping Network before Univision bought it.)
> 
> Cleveland Time Warner Cable Channels Not Yet In High-Definition.docx 15k .docx file



Only the Northeast and the Carolinas have the Game/Team HD channels. WGN America HD is erratic on almost providers. Outside of NYC, only Laredo, TX has C-SPAN HD, and only the first channel.


I haven't seen Revolt on any of the Midwest lineups in SD or HD. I have seen it on all the rest of the lineups I've checked in CA, TX, the Northeast and the Carolinas. While I think the Cleveland/NEO division is more limited than the others (Still not getting beIn/beIn 2 HD), I think all the Midwest division areas are a bit limited, as they've fallen behind the other markets in HD launches.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23864476
> 
> 
> Only the Northeast and the Carolinas have the Game/Team HD channels. WGN America HD is erratic on almost providers. Outside of NYC, only Laredo, TX has C-SPAN HD, and only the first channel.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Revolt on any of the Midwest lineups in SD or HD. I have seen it on all the rest of the lineups I've checked in CA, TX, the Northeast and the Carolinas. While I think the Cleveland/NEO division is more limited than the others (Still not getting beIn/beIn 2 HD), I think all the Midwest division areas are a bit limited, as they've fallen behind the other markets in HD launches.



Several TWC systems in Texas carry CSPAN HD:


Wichita Falls

Kerrville

Golden Triangle


are the others besides Laredo to carry it.


QVC HD is limited in Texas to Laredo only.


Yes Revolt did launch in the midwest according to the Revolt website in all of the legacy TWC areas pre insight merger in SD and HD. A new legal notice came out today for Clarksburg WV and SDV areas of Midwest National division got:

Univision Deportes

Univision tlNovelas

Revolt


Smithsonian SD is being added and Smithsonian HD is being duplicated in digital basic like I thought it would.


Destination America and Investigation Discovery may be repositioned to expanded basic digital only.


I am thinking Greenville may be getting more HD soon as they put revolt HD on 715 like I mentioned in a previous post and 705-720 are open except 715 which means likely Greenville may be getting more the HD channels that Dallas has soon for the most part also could be new adds as Dallas added Revolt HD in Dallas on 578 meaning we may be getting more HD soon and they started a new block for HD from 578-599?.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


If the last parts are from a notice, it's actually some news.


- Smithsonian HD coming off of HD Pak with the SD Channel being added


If Destination and Investigation Discovery are moving packages, this is probably what is being discussed in Discovery renewal talks.


----------



## Nayan

I wish Smithsonian would come off the HD package here. I like that channel but not enough to pay extra bucks for it







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23864737
> 
> 
> I wish Smithsonian would come off the HD package here. I like that channel but not enough to pay extra bucks for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am pretty sure it won't but it will be duplicated into two tiers digital basic and the HD tier so you won't have to have the HD tier. This is almost like beIN Sport HD being added to the HD tier in addition to the Sports tier they just trying to give more options to people who only want certain channels.


Oh and today was the big day that TWC cut some analogs in a few areas










Telluride Colorado:

Telluride TV


Gunnison Colorado:

Community Bulletin board channel

Local Access TV


Yuma Arizona:

XHILA TV

XHLRT TV

NASA TV

Community Programming

CAWC Educational Access

CNAU Educational Access

Yuma TV (County Government


El Centro California:

Local PSA channel

XHILA TV

XHBC TV

XHBM TV

truTV


Couer D Alene Idaho:

ION (KGPX)

Post Falls City Channel

CSPAN2

Local Origination


Moscow ID/Pullman WA:

Public Access

Local Bulletin Board

Government Access

ION (KGPX)

Educational Access


----------



## Nayan

Slowly the analogs are fading away







.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17400_100#post_23864554
> 
> 
> Several TWC systems in Texas carry CSPAN HD:
> 
> 
> Wichita Falls
> 
> Kerrville
> 
> Golden Triangle
> 
> 
> are the others besides Laredo to carry it.
> 
> 
> QVC HD is limited in Texas to Laredo only.
> 
> 
> Yes Revolt did launch in the midwest according to the Revolt website in all of the legacy TWC areas pre insight merger in SD and HD. A new legal notice came out today for Clarksburg WV and SDV areas of Midwest National division got:
> 
> Univision Deportes
> 
> Univision tlNovelas
> 
> Revolt
> 
> 
> Smithsonian SD is being added and Smithsonian HD is being duplicated in digital basic like I thought it would.
> 
> 
> Destination America and Investigation Discovery may be repositioned to expanded basic digital only.
> 
> 
> I am thinking Greenville may be getting more HD soon as they put revolt HD on 715 like I mentioned in a previous post and 705-720 are open except 715 which means likely Greenville may be getting more the HD channels that Dallas has soon for the most part also could be new adds as Dallas added Revolt HD in Dallas on 578 meaning we may be getting more HD soon and they started a new block for HD from 578-599?.



And according to TWC's site, it shows no sign of Revolt on any of the Midwest systems.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23865577
> 
> 
> And according to TWC's site, it shows no sign of Revolt on any of the Midwest systems.



the Midwest TWC website channel lineups are bad about not posting updates to the website for weeks. I am pretty sure the channel launched in the midwest as the Revolt website mentions it launched in Kansas City, Lincoln, Columbus, and even Cleveland in SD and HD using the channel finder not to mention there was a notice in the Clarksburg WV legal notice that Revolt launched in SD in the Midwest National SDV areas. This launch of Revolt has been pretty bad as their channel lineup finder has some incomplete lineup numbers not to mention the bad info about a wide distribution launch in January 2014 which happened yesterday instead. I don't trust the TWC website for the midwest as they still haven't updated to show Univision Deportes and Univision tlNovelas launching in the midwest and the midwest national SDV systems.


Channels LEGAL NOTICEPAPER –Clarksburg ExponentTelegram ANDTimes West VirginianSYSTEM: Clarksburg, WVPublication: 10/25/2013Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future.CBS Sports Network, E! Entertainment, Flix East, Flix West, G4, IFC, KDKA, KDKA HD, Lifetime, LMN, Music Choice, NHL Center Ice, NHL, NHL HD, Showtime East, Showtime HD, Showtime Beyond East, Showtime Extreme East, Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime On Demand, Showtime Showcase East, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Too East, Showtime Too HD, Smithsonian HD, Style, TMC East, TMC HD, TMC Extra East, TMC On Demand, WE, WPSD, WPSD HD, You Too TV, Zap2It. In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer. On October 10th, Univsion Deportes was added on Ch. 230 to the Digital Red and Viva Espanol tiers. Univision Telenovelas was added on Ch. 231 to the Viva Espanol tier. On October 21st, Revolt was added on Ch. 188 to the Digital Red Tier. The following changes are planned; on or after December 10th, Music Choice channels will be rearranged and four new Music Choice channels will be available: Teen MC, Pop Rhythmic, Pop Country and Y2K. On or after December 23rd, Smithsonian will be added to Digital Red on channel 145. In addition, Smithsonian HD will become available on Digital Red, in addition to HD Pack tier. On or after December 23rd, Soapnet will no longer be available. Destination America and Investigation Discovery may be repositioned to Standard Cable. The channel will continue to be available in digital format only.The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Univision Telenovelas, Revolt, Smithsonian, Destination America, and Investigation Discovery. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com . Times: October 25, 2013

http://www.wvlegals.com/ad_detail.php?id=81688


----------



## mbclev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23865675
> 
> 
> the Midwest TWC website channel lineups are bad about not posting updates to the website for weeks. I am pretty sure the channel launched in the midwest as the Revolt website mentions it launched in Kansas City, Lincoln, Columbus, and even Cleveland in SD and HD using the channel finder not to mention there was a notice in the Clarksburg WV legal notice that Revolt launched in SD in the Midwest National SDV areas. This launch of Revolt has been pretty bad as their channel lineup finder has some incomplete lineup numbers not to mention the bad info about a wide distribution launch in January 2014 which happened yesterday instead. I don't trust the TWC website for the midwest as they still haven't updated to show Univision Deportes and Univision tlNovelas launching in the midwest and the midwest national SDV systems.



I just checked on my set-top box, and in Cleveland, Revolt is only in SD on channel 264. (My apologies for not changing some of the premium channel names on the document I attached previously.)


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Another notice with that important info on Smithsonian, I.D. and Destination America.


I wonder if a new deal got done with Music Choice.


The MTM list is really outdated though with not only G4 still being there but IFC and WE too.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23865296
> 
> 
> Slowly the analogs are fading away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



it is nice to see those areas finally start to prune analogs







I know my area has dropped down to 58 analogs over the past 5 years from high of 81 analogs.


I am still wondering if Gunnison and Telluride just removed their local access from analog just cause as I would think that they have a lot of QAM slots with Gunnison being rebuilt to 860MHz by TWC from 550MHz and Telluride being at least 750MHz as Telluride from the looks of was rebuilt around 1998-2000 to likely 750MHz. But they don't have as many channels as other areas I believe they still use the older QAM64 modulation on some QAM frequencies instead of QAM256 which has a better bandwidth capacity per 6MHz slice of bandwidth. So they could be eating up a lot of bandwidth if most of their QAMs are still QAM64. I remember seeing a QAM lineup for Telluride on Silicondust a few years ago and they had a few QAM64 carriers then so maybe that is why they don't have too many channels still?


----------



## George903

I just got a notice in the mail here in Brevard County, from Bright House to give me the good news that during the week of November 18, 2013, that the following channels will be removed from the SDV system and will therefore once again be available on my cable card television.


Disney HD 1105

MSNBC HD 1218

Comedy HD 1292

Cartoon HD 1282

AMC HD 1355

Golf HD 1154



On another subject, as I have mentioned before, I am happy to see Willow cricket on channel 206 in SD with live cricket matches from around the world. However, on my main television, the programming is displayed as 16x9 material compressed sideways into a 4x3 frame using the full picture height and with black bars each side. Unfortunately neither the DVR nor the television seem to have an option to stretch the picture out sideways to the correct aspect ratio, so I guess I will be watching very thin looking cricketers until the HD version starts up on channel 1165. Strangely enough, the ads mostly are the correct 4x3 material in the 4x3 frame.


----------



## Nayan

I didn't get one of those notices George so thanks for posting it.


Yeah, Willow looks pretty sad. I wanted to watch it this morning and thought they looked a bit malnourished







. Hopefully the HD version will be available soon.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George903*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23867952
> 
> 
> I just got a notice in the mail here in Brevard County, from Bright House to give me the good news that during the week of November 18, 2013, that the following channels will be removed from the SDV system and will therefore once again be available on my cable card television.
> 
> 
> Disney HD 1105
> 
> MSNBC HD 1218
> 
> Comedy HD 1292
> 
> Cartoon HD 1282
> 
> AMC HD 1355
> 
> Golf HD 1154




This small change will make my Recording's much more reliable . Of the 3 channels that I have the most trouble with,2 are on that list. So that is a great first step for me anyways, towards the hopeful end of this SDV fuelled disaster.


----------



## HDOrlando

George: Those channels were supposed to move off of SDV on Sept 1.


It will be really nice not to have the SDV go out on Cartoon Network HD and MSNBC HD like it does occasionally at night.


Hopefully, Willow Cricket HD shows up soon so that is crossed off the list. Were also still waiting on HSN2 SD.


Todd: SDV has gotten a lot better over the last few years with each update.


Everyone: Hopefully, Michigan gets that notice a week early so we can get a peek at ours. If not, we wait till next week.


I expect a lot from this notice and believe we will finally get more Starz/Encore/Plex HD.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23869952
> 
> 
> 
> Todd: SDV has gotten a lot better over the last few years with each update.



Only for those of you who use BH issued Cable Boxes (2 way). Those of us who have Media Center PC or use a TiVo have not shared in that improvement due to our requirement of running a Tuning Adapter. I am sure even our success has improved somewhat but my how far it has to go. Ask any Media Center Cable Card user about "Subscription Required". But be aware of the steam of hate that your opening up! That's why we say Death to SDV. One should note that Verizon never used it and Comcast tested it and rejected it. I hope we are in the final days!


----------



## Nayan

Yay! Al Jazeera is coming!! This makes me very happy







. Of course others are beginning to complain...


----------



## yimitz

No Michigan notice in the newspaper today, contrary to past practice. I will check again on Sunday.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you for looking Yimitz.


----------



## HDOrlando

ToddD: Once they go all digital, they will be able to knock out a bunch of those channels. Hopefully, it does go away one day.


Nayan: I'm very happy for you. That's another HD channel to the count within the next few months.


With Ovation and Al-Jazerra )Current) returning, the two channels that were dropped early this year will return about one year later.


Yimitz: That's ok. Now, I'll see the notice with no preview for the first time in a while on Wednesday or Thursday. Because of this, I'll avoid The IndyStar notice.


I have high hopes for this notice.


----------



## Nayan

I am so hoping your right HD







. Getting Ovation back and adding Al Jazeera is a huge deal. Now I'm watching everyone scream because it's not The Blaze







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23872011
> 
> 
> I am so hoping your right HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Getting Ovation back and adding Al Jazeera is a huge deal. Now I'm watching everyone scream because it's not The Blaze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



the only problem with the press releases lately for TWC is they are making a fatal flaw and keep saying channels will launch in LA and NYC and keep leaving out others areas uh! Hello there are more than the 2-3 Million Subscribers in LA/NYC that TWC has.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23870877
> 
> 
> Yay! Al Jazeera is coming!! This makes me very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Of course others are beginning to complain...



I'm with you that it would be great to see us get that channel.....But after reading the press release it seems that our wait will continue for some amount of time. We can hope though.


----------



## forhire34cvdn

Congratulations all TWC/Bright House customers getting Al Jazeera!







Hope you get HD as well!


----------



## HDOrlando

They did say TWC NYC and TWC LA would get it by year's end so it could be a possibility for us.


If we do not get The Starz/Encore/Plex HD, I would think Al-Jazeera America HD, Revolt HD and GAC HD become the most likely options for the 4th quarter. BHN is not going to stiff us and just give us


I hope it's at least the Starz/Encore/Plex HD as it would be nice to knock that off the list.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToddD*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23872933
> 
> 
> I'm with you that it would be great to see us get that channel.....But after reading the press release it seems that our wait will continue for some amount of time. We can hope though.



Well, I'm a pretty patient gal so as long as I know we're getting it I'll be glad to wait for it







.


The Starz/Encore channels have been a huge hole for awhile so it would be nice to fill those in.


----------



## Nayan

The Orlando Magic and FS Florida have signed a 10 year local TV extension:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/blogs/magic-basketblog/os-mbb-orlando-magic-fox-local-tv-extension-20131025,0,6296294.post


----------



## HDOrlando

The important thing is Bright House and FS Florida having a long term deal.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17490#post_23874800
> 
> 
> The important thing is Bright House and FS Florida having a long term deal.



You got that right







.


----------



## kevin120

AL Jazzera America HD to launch on TWC Hawaii!

http://www.oceanic.com/products/television/agreements_with_programmers 


Agreements with Programmers

You are here


October 21, 2013


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


A&E Analog

A&E Digital

A&E HD

American Life/YouToo Digital

Animal Planet Analog

Animal Planet Digital

Animal Planet HD

BET Digital

Biography Channel Digital

Biography Channel HD

Centric Digital

CMT Digital

Comedy Central Analog

Comedy Central Digital

Comedy Central HD

Crime & Investigation HD

Discovery Channel Analog

Discovery Channel Digital

Discovery Channel HD

Discovery en Espanol Digital

Discovery Fit & Health Analog

Discovery Fit & Health Digital

E! Analog

E! Digital

E! HD

Esquire Digital

Esquire HD

History Channel Analog

History Channel Digital

History Channel HD

History en Espanol Digital

H2 Digital

H2 HD

Howard Stern On Demand Digital

The Hub Digital

The Hub HD

Jewelry TV Digital

Jewelry TV HD

Lifetime Analog

Lifetime Digital

Lifetime HD

Lifetime Movie Network Analog

Lifetime Movie Network Digital

Lifetime Movie Network HD

Lifetime Real Women Digital

Logo Digital

Military Channel Digital

Military History Digital

MLB Extra Innings Digital PPV

MLB Network Digital

MLB Network HD

MLB StrikeZone HD

MTV Analog

MTV Digital

MTV Hits Digital

MTV2 Digital

Music Choice

NHL Network Digital

NHL Network HD

Nickelodeon Analog

Nickelodeon Digital

Nick Jr. Digital

Nicktoons Digital

OWN Analog

OWN Digital

Palladia HD

SoapNet Digital

Science Channel Digital

Science Channel HD

Spike TV Analog

Spike TV Digital

Spike TV HD

Sprout Digital

Sprout HD

TAG

Teen Nick Digital

TLC Analog

TLC Digital

TLC HD

TV Land Analog

TV Land Digital

Velocity HD

VH1 Analog

VH1 Digital

VH1 Classic Digital

ZAP2IT




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


Statewide, on 10/21/13, Revolt HD Ch. 1584 will launch on the Digital Variety Pak.


Statewide, on or about 11/1/13, The CW HD will be added on Ch. 1093 on the Basic (Digital-only) tier.


Statewide, on or about 11/7/13 Cornerstore TV Digital Ch. 155 will change to Rocks TV; and Around Hawaii Interactive Ch. 18 will be removed from the digital lineup.


Statewide, on or about 11/15/13, Leased Access channel will be added to Ch. 30 on the Basic (Digital-only) tier.


In Kahului and Lahaina, on or about 11/21/13, Disney Junior HD, TVK2, CCTV News and QVC Plus will be added to the Digital Variety Pak; NHL Network HD, Pac-12 Network: Los Angeles HD, Pac-12 Network: Oregon HD, Pac-12 Network: Washington HD, Tennis Channel HD, Universal Sports, Universal Sports HD and TW College Football (8 channels) will be added to the Sports Pass; ActionMAX HD will be added to the Cinemax Premium Package; FXM HD will be added to the Digital Variety Pak and Movie Pass tiers; NBC Sports Extra Time (5 channels) and NBC Sports Extra Time HD (5 channels) will be added to Digital CPST; and Univision tlnovelas will be added to the Spanish tier.


Statewide, on or about 12/6/13, Time Warner Cable will add Al Jazeera America Ch. 123 and Al Jazeera America HD Ch. 1123 to the Digital Variety Pak.


The following service(s) will require two-way capable digital cable-ready equipment such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable product (UDCP) such as a TiVo or Moxi HD DVR used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Rocks TV, Disney Junior HD, NHL Network HD, Pac-12 Network: Los Angeles HD, Pac-12 Network: Oregon HD, Pac-12 Network: Washington HD, Tennis Channel HD, ActionMAX HD, FXM HD, NBC Sports Extra Time SD and HD, Universal Sports SD and HD, TVK2, CCTV News, QVC Plus, TW College Football, Revolt HD, , Al Jazeera America, Al Jazeera America HD and Univision tlnovelas.


Oceanic, Time Warner Cable


----------



## Nayan

Thank you for posting this Kevin







.


That huge list of MTM's still get's me. So it looks like Revolt and AJA are two we'll get. Does Hawaii have the extra Starz/Encore channels?


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17500_100#post_23875253
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> That huge list of MTM's still get's me. So it looks like Revolt and AJA are two we'll get. Does Hawaii have the extra Starz/Encore channels?



Oceanic in Hawaii has Starz HD, Starz Edge HD, Starz Kids & Family HD and Starz Comedy HD currently.


I'm surprised there's no word on Fusion since the network launches next Monday. Not that you guys had it, but it seems ABC News Now is being replaced by Fusion. Charter, some Cox areas, Mediacom and Verizon FiOS had this.


Hawaii has a ton to get with a Viacom deal, as they lack almost all those channels in HD.


I would figure that all of Southern California will have Al Jazeera America HD in their next notice. With the exception of Viacom, Oceanic tends to get things whenever Southern California does.


Kevin, I had always wondered how to find notices from Oceanic, thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Nayan

I haven't seen anything saying that we're getting Fusion but I have seen their ads running. Maybe it will be one of those channels that just pops up? Might be worth keeping an eye out Monday.


That would be great if a deal is made and Hawaii get's all of those missing HD channels. There's a ton of them there!


I didn't know if they had those Starz/Encore channels so thanks for filling me in







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Interesting info from Oceanic. Al-Jazeera HD and Revolt HD probably come sooner rather than later. Hopefully, they will be packaged with more HD Starz/Encore/Plex. I also feel GAC HD could be a strong possibility for us. Pivot HD could also be an option.


I noticed in there that they listed Sprout HD. I do not believe they have that.


They also announced NHL Network despite in being on MTM's.


Other things announced for MTM's include Jewelry TV HD.


I'm really pumped for our notice next week as I think it could be pretty big.


Nayan: Remember, most of those channels are from conglomerates and many will be settled at the same time. I might make some adjustments to my MTM list to make it look not so long.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I don't think GAC HD will be a possibility, as it's a Scripps channel, and there are still a lot of areas that don't have Cooking Channel HD or DIY HD. I think it might have to wait for a new deal.


Southern California lacks either of them, and Oceanic only has Cooking Channel HD.


No TWC systems have Sprout in HD. Oceanic has a specialized PBS Kids Hawaii channel, but it is not in HD either. As I understand it, they don't have the continental version of PBS Kids Sprout.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Scripps deal actually got renewed within the last year or two.


While some TWC areas do not have those channels, Bright House does and do think it is a possibility.


I knew that on Sprout HD. Likely a typo.


----------



## HDOrlando

This is the week we finally get our notice.


I am expecting it Wednesday or Thursday. It should have goodies given we only have gotten Univision Deportes HD and Willow Cricket SD with the HD version still on the way this quarter.


Were all pulling for more Starz/Encore/Plex HD to get those out of the way but if not, Al-Jazerra America HD, Revolt HD and GAC HD are in play.


This notice is especially exciting without our usual Thursday jump on the notice from Michigan via Yimitz.


----------



## Nayan

I really hope it has some good news.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Were getting Sprout SD/HD!!!


Here's what Kevin found and This means were getting it soon (Probably announced in the notice) and there is likely a new deal for E!, Esquire and Sprout.


Go here http://www.sproutonline.com/ 


and click on the find Sprout on TV Link.


Here are the channel numbers


Orlando/Tampa Bay: 230 SD/1109 HD

Michigan: 133 SD/333 HD

Indiana: 115 SD/1115 HD

Bakersfield and Birmingham only have the SD Channel listed on the website since they already have it. Sprout probably forgot to update it.


On another note, no notice today so we all get one tomorrow on Halloween.


----------



## Nayan

Oh nice!! I know a number of folks who wanted that channel so I'm very glad they're adding it







.


Let's hope we get a nice treat for Samhain (Halloween) tomorrow!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17520#post_23890604
> 
> 
> Oh nice!! I know a number of folks who wanted that channel so I'm very glad they're adding it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Let's hope we get a nice treat for Samhain (Halloween) tomorrow!



well I am getting Sprout HD in the guide already here on 352 iGuide boxes and 990 Navigator boxes and I believe the 990 is a placeholder until it gets moved to 352 on the Navigator boxes. Oh and Sprout SD is now SDV on my system instead of being non-SDV and it looks like Greenville will get it on 107 SD and 352 HD


----------



## Nayan

I'm gonna have to call my friend and tell him. I know the kids will be happy!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17520#post_23890662
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to call my friend and tell him. I know the kids will be happy!



I don't know what is up with the HD feed of Sprout it became available in the Guide yesterday and it for some reason is still saying not authorized. I have the SD version and have had it since launching on TWC back in 2008 and it was actually on a higher tier than digital basic and now it seems TWC is moving it to digital basic but I am still wondering why the HD feed is still not authorized?


looks like 990 is gone from the Navigator boxes and 352 is still up on the iGuide boxes and 130 Sprout SD is still non-SDV on the Navigator boxes while the iGuide boxes have switched to the SDV feed. I would assume that 352 launches today as they are slowly making the Sprout changes.


edit: 352 is live on the iGuide boxes but is missing in action on the Navigator boxes here in North Texas


----------



## HDOrlando

The test/not available screen is up on 230/1109 for Sprout and dotsdavid is reporting it is live in Indianapolis.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17520#post_23892226
> 
> 
> The test/not available screen is up on 230/1109 for Sprout and dotsdavid is reporting it is live in Indianapolis.



It's live in Michigan too (both SD and HD).


----------



## HDOrlando

It's coming in better here now but you still get the not available screen like with Willow Cricket HD on 1165.


The trend continues though in it popping up in Indiana and Michigan before us. Our notice comes tomorrow and we probably get this announced for on or after October 31 with hopefully more goodies.


The paper was delivered at 3:45 AM this morning so hopefully it will be early. For the first time in months, we will see our notice before Yimitz.


----------



## Nayan

While I love it when you fill us in HD, I gotta admit I kind of missed Yimitz this week with his 'sneak peek'







.


I really wonder what the holdup is with Willow HD. Hopefully we'll have it soon as watching in SD sucks.


I'm excited for our notice and hope it's filled with some good news.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Sprout was a possibility I was thinking as it's been announced for the areas in TX that didn't have it, but in SD only.


If a Comcast deal was reached, TWC TX areas have a lot to gain as E! HD, Esquire HD and TV One HD are rare down there (TV One really isn't carried in many of those markets).


I think you'll probably get more than just that whenever your notice comes. I'm thinking Revolt comes this time as well, and the Starz stuff comes whenever you guys go all digital.


The rich get richer when it comes to HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

I like Yimitz's early notice too.


No idea what the Willow HD holdup is. Hopefully, we see video with Sprout tomorrow. They also have not launched HSN2 SD on Channel 224 but I think there is a delay with HSN.


That notice is going to be nice and cannot wait until it hits my driveway.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17520#post_23892975
> 
> 
> While I love it when you fill us in HD, I gotta admit I kind of missed Yimitz this week with his 'sneak peek'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I really wonder what the holdup is with Willow HD. Hopefully we'll have it soon as watching in SD sucks.
> 
> 
> I'm excited for our notice and hope it's filled with some good news.



You watched it in SD







My word how could you stand that.....you have my full condolences!


----------



## oriolesmagic

On Zap2it, all BHN markets show PBS Kids Sprout in HD listed. If it's not there tonight, it's coming really, really soon.


1109: Tampa

1109: Orlando

333: Michigan

1115: Indianapolis

1115: Birmingham

1516: Bakersfield


----------



## Nayan

Lol Todd! I wanted to check it out so I suffered







.


Orioles: they will gain big time when a new deal is reached.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sprout will be here very soon (Likely tomorrow) and so will our notice.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I've been checking the TX lineups on Zap2it, and PBS Kids Sprout HD is launching on all of them, but I haven't seen E! or Esquire HD launching, and those are only in Dallas as of now.


352: Dallas/Greenville

1555: Austin/Waco

255 :San Antonio

1132: All of TX not included


No sign of it in the Northeast or the Carolinas as of the lineups I've checked for TWC.


----------



## feb1003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17520#post_23893525
> 
> 
> Sprout will be here very soon (Likely tomorrow) and so will our notice.



HDOrlando


Sprout HD just came on here in Bakersfield ch 1516 hd its not listed yet on guide but if you punch the number 1516 its showing, we already had it for a while on sd ch 516 ,


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003,


Thanks for the update.


Remember to get the paper tomorrow and please include channels in your MTM's that are not in ours.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17520#post_23893556
> 
> 
> I've been checking the TX lineups on Zap2it, and PBS Kids Sprout HD is launching on all of them, but I haven't seen E! or Esquire HD launching, and those are only in Dallas as of now.
> 
> 
> 352: Dallas/Greenville
> 
> 1555: Austin/Waco
> 
> 255 :San Antonio
> 
> 1132: All of TX not included
> 
> 
> No sign of it in the Northeast or the Carolinas as of the lineups I've checked for TWC.



yeah Dallas has had Esquire HD (Style HD) and E! HD since 2011 when when got a bunch of HD channels that are not available in the rest of the state. TWC Dallas really has a lineup other systems in the state desire as we have:

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Women HD

Esquire HD

E! HD

Bloomberg HD

Sportsman Channel HD

Reelz Channel HD

OWN HD

Oxygen HD

TV One HD (no other Texas system has it)

Pivot HD

Cooking Channel HD

DIY HD

PAC12 National HD


that are not available in most of the state. TWC Dallas right now has 152 HD channels which is the most in the state including (Special Events 3DTV 1 and 2)


----------



## diesel32

Well baseball season is now officially over (congrats to Sox) but in a case of impeccable timing, the NBA League Pass free preview channels are up and running


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32: I love my League Pass.


Everyone: Video is now up for Sprout on 230 SD/1109 HD. It's not in the guide yet though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here's The Indiana Notice. No Starz/Encore/Plex HD but there are goodies

http://www2.indystar.com/webcat/classified/adshow?category=All+Categories&keyword=bright+house 


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This...

Legal - 10/31/13

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with Gol TV, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, MLB Extra Innings, MLB Strike Zone, Music Choice (MC), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, WAPA America and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Also, our agreements with A&E, Biography, C&I, H2, History, History Espa�ol, and Military History expire on November 30, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On or after November 11, 2013, the following Bright House Networks products, services and equipment will change names: •Digital Tier / Digital Basic Tier will be renamed to Premier TV Service •Turbo will be renamed to Lightning 30 •Converter will be renamed to Standard Box •HD Converter will be renamed to HD Box •Combo will be renamed to Bundle •Navigator will be renamed to Digital Guide On or after December 1, 2013, Local On Demand, channel 244 & 396, will be removed from the channel lineup. On or after December 1, 2013, the following channel will be added: Bright House Networks Local Channel 999 On Demand On or after December 1, 2013, GAC will relocate from channel 188 to channel 232. On December 10, 2013, Music Choice will relocate from channel 1951-1997 to 1949-1999. On December 16, 2013, Howard TV On Demand, channel 752, will be removed from the channel lineup. On or before December 31, 2013 , the following channels will be made available to Digital Tier subscribers: Smithsonian HDChannel 1166 & 1619 Smithsonian HD On DemandChannel 1167 & 1620 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On October 10, 2013, the following service was added to the SDV system: Univision tlnovelasNuestros Canales Channel 850 On or before October 31, 2013, the following channels will be added to the SDV system: PBS SproutChannel 115 PBS Sprout HDChannel 1115 On or after December 1, 2013, the following channel will be added to the SDV system: GAC HDChannel 1232 On or before December 31, 2013, the following channel will be added to the SDV system: Smithsonian Channel 166 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 10/31/13 - 6109062) - 10/31



Here's the breakdown


MTM's


Added: Rest Of A and E Networks (A&E, Biography, C&I, H2, History, History Espanol, and Military History that join the three Lifetimes) effective on November 30, MLB Network/StrikeZone/Extra Innings

Removed: E!, Esquire, Sprout.


Name Changes


Digital Tier / Digital Basic Tier will be renamed Premier TV Service


New Channels


Sprout HD On or after October 31

GAC HD on or before December 31


Other Changes


Smithsonian SD/HD/HD OD is moving to Digital Basic on or before December 31.


Our notice will likely not be much different.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17520#post_23894271
> 
> 
> Here's The Indiana Notice. No Starz/Encore/Plex HD but there are goodies
> 
> http://www2.indystar.com/webcat/classified/adshow?category=All+Categories&keyword=bright+house
> 
> 
> NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This...
> 
> Legal - 10/31/13
> 
> NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with Gol TV, Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Lifetime Real Women, MLB Extra Innings, MLB Strike Zone, Music Choice (MC), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, WAPA America and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Also, our agreements with A&E, Biography, C&I, H2, History, History Espa�ol, and Military History expire on November 30, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On or after November 11, 2013, the following Bright House Networks products, services and equipment will change names: •Digital Tier / Digital Basic Tier will be renamed to Premier TV Service •Turbo will be renamed to Lightning 30 •Converter will be renamed to Standard Box •HD Converter will be renamed to HD Box •Combo will be renamed to Bundle •Navigator will be renamed to Digital Guide On or after December 1, 2013, Local On Demand, channel 244 & 396, will be removed from the channel lineup. On or after December 1, 2013, the following channel will be added: Bright House Networks Local Channel 999 On Demand On or after December 1, 2013, GAC will relocate from channel 188 to channel 232. On December 10, 2013, Music Choice will relocate from channel 1951-1997 to 1949-1999. On December 16, 2013, Howard TV On Demand, channel 752, will be removed from the channel lineup. On or before December 31, 2013 , the following channels will be made available to Digital Tier subscribers: Smithsonian HDChannel 1166 & 1619 Smithsonian HD On DemandChannel 1167 & 1620 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On October 10, 2013, the following service was added to the SDV system: Univision tlnovelasNuestros Canales Channel 850 On or before October 31, 2013, the following channels will be added to the SDV system: PBS SproutChannel 115 PBS Sprout HDChannel 1115 On or after December 1, 2013, the following channel will be added to the SDV system: GAC HDChannel 1232 On or before December 31, 2013, the following channel will be added to the SDV system: Smithsonian Channel 166 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 10/31/13 - 6109062) - 10/31
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the breakdown
> 
> 
> MTM's
> 
> 
> Added: Rest Of A and E Networks (A&E, Biography, C&I, H2, History, History Espanol, and Military History that join the three Lifetimes) effective on November 30, MLB Network/StrikeZone/Extra Innings
> 
> Removed: E!, Esquire, Sprout.
> 
> 
> Name Changes
> 
> 
> Digital Tier / Digital Basic Tier will be renamed Premier TV Service
> 
> 
> New Channels
> 
> 
> Sprout HD On or after October 31
> 
> GAC HD on or before December 31
> 
> 
> Other Changes
> 
> 
> Smithsonian SD/HD/HD OD is moving to Digital Basic on or before December 31.
> 
> 
> Our notice will likely not be much different.



GAC HD is december 1st










Oh I noticed TWC Austin/Waco now has a huge gap between Sprout HD on 1555 and 1597 Longhorn Network wonder if there is going to be a major HD push in the next two months? Seems lately anything TWC launches nationally Texas is getting it in HD so I would not be surprised if GAC HD showed up here in December










I also think we could get:

INSP HD

Disney Jr. HD

Ovation HD

Al Jezzera America HD

BBC America HD

WGN America HD

CSPAN HD

QVC HD

QVC Plus HD

MTV2 HD

TV Land HD

Military Channel HD

Sundance Channel HD

Fuse HD

EWTN HD

FXM HD

FS2 HD

GSN HD


something is up because TWC could have put Sprout HD on 579 here and it would have worked out but instead they put it on 352 next to Daystar on 350 and KDFW Fox 4 SD on 356 so I am guessing:


351-355 (new block for HD adds that are kid friendly)

577-599 (future HD adds) (576 is Sundance SD and is the end of the Premium channel range in SD)


I guess TWC might be planning on making the Texas HD lineup Uniform? Maybe they are going to launch all of the HD channels before the make the new lineup available? Maybe San Antonio getting the new lineup is the reason for HD adds all of a sudden?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Great eye on GAC HD.


i think your in for a nice update in Texas.


Bright House still has a lot of stuff they can still throw at us too.


- Starz/Encore/Plex HD

- Al-Jazeera America HD

- Revolt HD

- Ovation HD (Supposedly returning Jan 1)


When the Viacom deal gets done, we should get Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD


There is other stuff too but the HD will keep coming every quarter in 2014.


One thing I'm really happy about is if Chiller HD launches, there is nothing to roadblock with new deals now done for E!, Esquire and Sprout. I still want my Pivot though.


----------



## HDOrlando

And Sprout HD is now in the guide.


Happened sometime between 3 and 4 AM.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is our notice


- Nothing different on Month to Month notices.


On November 4, 2013: Ultillisima Channel 933 will rebrand to Fox Life


On or after December 1, 2013: The following services will be removed,


Bright House Sports Network On Demand Channel 520

Central Florida On Demand Channel 300

News 13 On Demand Channel 313


On or after December 1, 2013, Bright House Networks Local On Demand will be added to channel 999

On or after December 6, 2013 Once TV Mexico will move from 909 to 939

On or after December 9, 2013 Here! On Demand will move from 399 to 397

On December 10, 2013 Music Choice will relocate from 401-446 to 399-449

On December 16, 2013 Howard Stern On Demand will be removed from the lineup

On or before December 31, 2013, Smithsonian Channel HD and Smithsonian HD OD will be made available to Digital Tier customers (It's moving off the $6 HD Pak)


New Channels


They mention the addition of Univision Deportes SD/HD and Univision Telnovelas SD on Oct 10.


They mention On or before October 31, 2013, Sprout SD/HD is being added and BTW it is now in the guide here.










On or after December 1, 2013: GAC HD will be added on Channel 1268


On or before December 31, 2013: Smithsonian SD on Channel 370


----------



## Nayan

So really no goodies this time?


/sigh


----------



## yimitz

Well, better late that never I suppose. Here's the Michigan notice (click on it to see the larger image).


Sorry I couldn't provide the "sneak peek" this month. Glad to know I'm appreciated though.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz and yes we do really appreciate you!


So the only really big news we got is that Smithsonian is moving off the HD pack, which is good as I love that channel but not for $6







. A date of November 30th for the A&E suite? Hopefully a deal will be reached before that.


No Starz/Encore which sucks and as I said in the other forum it's not worth paying for one HD channel. Maybe in our final notice of the year?


So as of now we have Al Jazeera and Ovation to look forward to, Sprout is already added and we're still waiting for Willow HD to go live. It ups our count a bit







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I hope that Smithsonian HD will be moving off the HD pack for DirecTV people too.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: Next month we might get a week early sneak peek especially with Thanksgiving being the last Thursday of the month. You could get The Michigan notice on the 21st.










What is interesting Showtime Showcase West being removed from the lineup. You have to wonder if Bakersfield will lose any of their Showtime East HD Channels like Showcase East HD.


Nayan: I'm very happy about Smithsonian moving off of HD Pak too. You have to wonder if something will happen with HD Pak. After Smithsonian is gone, they will only have Universal Sports HD, MGM HD, Mav TV HD (Also available on Sports Pass) and Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Also available on Movie Pass).


They would be better off merging HD Pak ad Movie Pass into one package like other providers do.


After all, Movie Pass has lost IFC and Fox Movie Channel to Digital Basic taking away from that package. I'd love to have FearNet and my Vutopia movies back but the package needs more value for $9.


I think the lack of Starz/Encore/Plex HD might be due to some space issues. Maybe those channels are harder to upload as we did get the SD versions of Starz Comedy, Encore En Espanol, IndiePlex and RetroPlex after the Starz deal was complete. How often does BHN add the SD channel without the HD version?


The Digital Basic HD goodies are flowing steady though and not only are Ovation HD and Al-Jazeera HD on the way but if there is a drop dead date on New Year's Day for The Viacom Channels, Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD will be on the way as well.


I guess the only question is when those premium packages get the HD upgrade?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17550#post_23896630
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Next month we might get a week early sneak peek especially with Thanksgiving being the last Thursday of the month. You could get The Michigan notice on the 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is interesting Showtime Showcase West being removed from the lineup. You have to wonder if Bakersfield will lose any of their Showtime East HD Channels like Showcase East HD.
> 
> 
> Nayan: I'm very happy about Smithsonian moving off of HD Pak too. You have to wonder if something will happen with HD Pak. After Smithsonian is gone, they will only have Universal Sports HD, MGM HD, Mav TV HD (Also available on Sports Pass) and Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Also available on Movie Pass).
> 
> 
> They would be better off merging HD Pak ad Movie Pass into one package like other providers do.
> 
> 
> After all, Movie Pass has lost IFC and Fox Movie Channel to Digital Basic taking away from that package. I'd love to have FearNet and my Vutopia movies back but the package needs more value for $9.
> 
> 
> I think the lack of Starz/Encore/Plex HD might be due to some space issues. Maybe those channels are harder to upload as we did get the SD versions of Starz Comedy, Encore En Espanol, IndiePlex and RetroPlex after the Starz deal was complete. How often does BHN add the SD channel without the HD version?
> 
> 
> The Digital Basic HD goodies are flowing steady though and not only are Ovation HD and Al-Jazeera HD on the way but if there is a drop dead date on New Year's Day for The Viacom Channels, Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD will be on the way as well.
> 
> 
> I guess the only question is when those premium packages get the HD upgrade?



I don't think that there would be an issue with space for channels SDV wise if Bright House is pulling some off as that allows them to add more to the SDV pool as the SDV bandwidth allocation isn't shrinking. I personally think the whole CBS spat cause major issues for TWC with them losing 300,000 subscribers over a months period which may be why TWC is not dropping channels like they were threatening to do so. I do know that in my area TWC did crank up more SDV bandwidth before they added about 20 HD channels a few years ago and they also did nodes splits around the same time at that time almost the entire SD channels 100+ went SDV except for about 2 dozen and music choice. So there shouldn't be any bandwidth problems for Bright House if there was you wouldn't see the recent sprout HD add or GAC HD added. Hmm TWC San Antonio moved 30 popular HD channels off of SDV for when the went to the new channel lineup scheme and it seems to me they could probably add about 50-75 more HD channels in their place that aren't watched as much if my instincts are correct of people not tuning to the higher channel number to view the channels anyway before the switchover.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm just trying to figure out an explanation. It's such a big hole in the BHN lineup.


Not sure when we will see the channels either. I want them out of the way so nothing is priority ahead of Chiller HD when it launches.


----------



## Nayan

I wish I had an answer for you. I don't know why we don't have them yet since a deal was made awhile ago. It is one of the last big holes to fill and being a pretty expensive premium folks really don't want to shell out that kind of money for only one HD channel. I know I don' and that's why I dropped it awhile ago.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I am starting to believe that BHN is never going to give us the Starz/Encore HD channels. Why? Who knows. But no one has provided any good answer.


----------



## Nayan

I know it seems that way, but being the optimist I am I hold out hope that they will indeed give them to us one day.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17550#post_23896630
> 
> 
> Yimitz: Next month we might get a week early sneak peek especially with Thanksgiving being the last Thursday of the month. You could get The Michigan notice on the 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is interesting Showtime Showcase West being removed from the lineup. You have to wonder if Bakersfield will lose any of their Showtime East HD Channels like Showcase East HD.
> 
> 
> Nayan: I'm very happy about Smithsonian moving off of HD Pak too. You have to wonder if something will happen with HD Pak. After Smithsonian is gone, they will only have Universal Sports HD, MGM HD, Mav TV HD (Also available on Sports Pass) and Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Also available on Movie Pass).
> 
> 
> They would be better off merging HD Pak ad Movie Pass into one package like other providers do.
> 
> 
> After all, Movie Pass has lost IFC and Fox Movie Channel to Digital Basic taking away from that package. I'd love to have FearNet and my Vutopia movies back but the package needs more value for $9.
> 
> 
> I think the lack of Starz/Encore/Plex HD might be due to some space issues. Maybe those channels are harder to upload as we did get the SD versions of Starz Comedy, Encore En Espanol, IndiePlex and RetroPlex after the Starz deal was complete. How often does BHN add the SD channel without the HD version?
> 
> 
> The Digital Basic HD goodies are flowing steady though and not only are Ovation HD and Al-Jazeera HD on the way but if there is a drop dead date on New Year's Day for The Viacom Channels, Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD will be on the way as well.
> 
> 
> I guess the only question is when those premium packages get the HD upgrade?



My best guess is that the notice will be in the Thanksgiving day issue, which typically arrives on Wednesday, chock full of Black Friday ads. I'll leave a note here on the 27th one way or the other.


I think the HD Pak's days are numbered, one way or the other. Still waiting like everyone else for the Starz stuff.


----------



## Nayan

I agree with you Yimitz I think it's numbered too. With a few of the big channels gone from it it's no longer a good value. I'll take a guess and say it might be gone by years end.


----------



## HDOrlando

If more people drop Starz, they might cause them to act. As much as I love Bright House and the great HD lineup we have, The Starz package is a bad value as is. I'll never get Starz but the people who have it or want to order it need to speak up.


I'm more concerned with them doing something with HD Pak and Movie pass as both packages have lost value. If they could bring back HDNet Movies without AXS.TV, I think they would. It would give both packages a boost if it was on both or they merged them. The main thing is I want a way to justify paying for FearNet/Vutopia again.


Yimitz: Sounds good on that. Please check the previous week as well. My guess is that notice will have Ovation HD and Al-Jazeera HD.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I'm amazed you guys haven't received Revolt HD yet.


----------



## Nayan

I've been keeping an eye out for it but it hasn't shown up.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maybe BHN did not pick this up from TWC like they have done with Pivot. I really want my Pivot SD/HD. It's one of two things on my list with the other being the not yet launched Chiller HD.


----------



## Satch Man

I agree that TWC Midwest is behind on notice updates. This is the most recent one for Wisconsin:



Wisconsin


Includes: Appleton, De Pere, Green Bay, Kenosha, Marinette, Menasha, Menominee (MI), Milwaukee, Neenah, Oshkosh, Plymouth and Racine.


October 25, 2013



Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future: A&E, A&E HD, Azteca America, Biography, Biography HD, Crime & Investigation, Crime Investigation HD, E! Entertainment, E! Entertainment HD, Esquire, Esquire HD, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, History en Espanol, History Channel, History Channel HD, H2, H2 HD, Lifetime, Lifetime HD, LMN, LMN HD, Lifetime Real Women, MLB Strike Zone, Military History channel, Music Choice, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, You Too TV, Zap2It.



In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer. On October 10th, Univsion Deportes was added on Ch. 838 to the DigitalVariety and Nuestra Tele tiers. Univision Telenovelas was added on Ch. 840 to the Nuestra Tele tier. On October 21st, Revolt was added on Ch. 264 to the Digital Variety Tier.



The following changes are planned; On or after December 5, WACY HD will be added on ch 1013(Green Bay/Appleton, De Pere, MarinetteMenominee, Neenah/Menasha, Oshkosh). In Marinette/Menominee, the following changes are planned: WGN will move from ch 98 to 9; TWCT will move from ch 9 to ch 3 and will remain in digital format only. In order to view TWCT on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device”), you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing TWCT. On or after December 10th, Music Choice channels will be rearranged and four new Music Choice channels will be available: Teen MC, Pop Rhythmic, Pop Country and Y2K. On or after December 23rd, Smithsonian will be added to Digital Variety on channel 145. In addition, Smithsonian HD will become available on Digital Variety, in addition to HD Pass tier. On or after December 23rd, Soapnet will no longer be available. Destination America and Investigation Discovery may be repositioned to Standard Cable. The channel will continue to be available in digitial format only.



The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Univision Telenovelas, Revolt, Smithsonian, Destination America, and Investigation Discovery.



Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.


************************************************


I would expect Ovation by January 1st, 2014. Hopefully, TWC will put it on the Digital Variety Tier instead of Digital Choice. Digital Choice, does not seem to provide much added value with only a smaller amount of channels compared to Digital Variety Package. Here in Wisconsin, Digital Choice is $5.95 extra per month.


Not sure about Brighthouse, but TWC is changing the names of their package tiers in many areas beginning with next month's bill. See here for an explanation of the new package names. There are no price increases or anything like that with these name changes. See here for more:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/faqs/faqs-tv/tier-names.html 


Al Jazerra America I read is set to launch in most TWC New York and LA Markets by the end of the year and to have broadband distribution by March. Maybe The Blaze currently wants too much money for TWC to do a launch right now?


Does Chiller HD even exist anywhere? That would be an awesome channel to have in HD!


Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,


E! and Esquire are off MTM's. TWC's list is not up to date.


The word of I.D. and Destination America moving to Basic could indicate good discussions between TWC/BHN and Discovery on a new deal. Both The Discovery and Viacom Networks will be up by the end of the year.


Ovation will probably be a TWC/BHN same day launch like we just saw with Sprout or maybe within a 5 day window given the new year.


Bright House is changing the tier names but it was only in The Indiana notice.


When you say Digital Choice, do you mean The HD Pak? With Smithsonian coming off of that, it really depletes the package and feel TWC/BHN need to merge it with Movie Pass to make a better package that could compete with the ones Direct TV and Dish Network have. Those HD extra packages along with The Starz package (Lack of HD) are the only things I see others have a leg up on TWC/BHN on.


Al Jazeera America will be everywhere and I bet we get it announced at month's end for here. On The Blaze, I'm not sure but the people who want it have a good campaign going. I have no idea of the details.


Chiller HD unfortunately does not exist and the reports of it being in lineups were apparently typos. Given their film division, it's a surprise they are not in HD yet and hopefully they will be soon. After all, they are the most high profile channel that is not yet in HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17550#post_23905272
> 
> 
> Satch,
> 
> 
> E! and Esquire are off MTM's. TWC's list is not up to date.
> 
> 
> The word of I.D. and Destination America moving to Basic could indicate good discussions between TWC/BHN and Discovery on a new deal. Both The Discovery and Viacom Networks will be up by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> Ovation will probably be a TWC/BHN same day launch like we just saw with Sprout or maybe within a 5 day window given the new year.
> 
> 
> Bright House is changing the tier names but it was only in The Indiana notice.
> 
> 
> When you say Digital Choice, do you mean The HD Pak? With Smithsonian coming off of that, it really depletes the package and feel TWC/BHN need to merge it with Movie Pass to make a better package that could compete with the ones Direct TV and Dish Network have. Those HD extra packages along with The Starz package (Lack of HD) are the only things I see others have a leg up on TWC/BHN on.
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera America will be everywhere and I bet we get it announced at month's end for here. On The Blaze, I'm not sure but the people who want it have a good campaign going. I have no idea of the details.
> 
> 
> Chiller HD unfortunately does not exist and the reports of it being in lineups were apparently typos. Given their film division, it's a surprise they are not in HD yet and hopefully they will be soon. After all, they are the most high profile channel that is not yet in HD.



these tier changes don't ,mean that Smithsonian HD is moving off of the HD tier







instead they are duplicating carriage across two tiers to gather more subscriber carriage. Charter has Smithsonian HD in their HD tier along with the digital basic (what ever it is called) and smithsonian SD in the digital tier on most of their systems







. This is similar to AXS.TV and HDNET Movies setup where HDNET Movies in the HD tier on most providers and AXS.TV is on both a digital tier and the HD tier










Oh and Fox Movie Channel never did get removed from the Movie Pass it is still a part of it as TWC here kept it in the digital extra tier in addition to digital basic







these latest duplications have been like beIN Sport HD and it recently got duplicated into the HD tier on TWC and Bright House so TWC is slowly adding channels to the HD tier when they have an opportunity to do so










I am anticipating a lot for the Texas notices










Oh and I saw where Encore is rebranding Encore Love, and Encore Drama to Encore Classic and Encore Black on 12/2/13 which means it could be on this notice










San Antonio will have an interesting notice it is their first one since the change to the new master channel lineup so it should be interesting how it is worded.


I expect for my area:

mentioning:

drop:

Soapnet

KXAS (Cozi TV) been on there for months

Nuvo TV or reposition it to the spanish tier


change:

Music Choice


add:

Smithsonian SD

TVB1

TVB2

TVBS

TVBe

Sprout HD

Revolt

Revolt HD

Al Jezzera America

Al Jezzera America HD

GAC HD

QVC HD? Possible







the Carolina's are getting it on 11/5


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17550#post_23905272
> 
> 
> Satch,
> 
> 
> E! and Esquire are off MTM's. TWC's list is not up to date.
> 
> 
> The word of I.D. and Destination America moving to Basic could indicate good discussions between TWC/BHN and Discovery on a new deal. Both The Discovery and Viacom Networks will be up by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> Ovation will probably be a TWC/BHN same day launch like we just saw with Sprout or maybe within a 5 day window given the new year.
> 
> 
> Bright House is changing the tier names but it was only in The Indiana notice.
> 
> 
> When you say Digital Choice, do you mean The HD Pak? With Smithsonian coming off of that, it really depletes the package and feel TWC/BHN need to merge it with Movie Pass to make a better package that could compete with the ones Direct TV and Dish Network have. Those HD extra packages along with The Starz package (Lack of HD) are the only things I see others have a leg up on TWC/BHN on.
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera America will be everywhere and I bet we get it announced at month's end for here. On The Blaze, I'm not sure but the people who want it have a good campaign going. I have no idea of the details.
> 
> 
> Chiller HD unfortunately does not exist and the reports of it being in lineups were apparently typos. Given their film division, it's a surprise they are not in HD yet and hopefully they will be soon. After all, they are the most high profile channel that is not yet in HD.



Thanks for the new information!


Digital Choice at least for TWC-Wisconsin and a lot of the other Midwest areas, AFAIK is $5.95 and includes only the following channels

*Digital Choice-TWC Wisconsin:*

*Nick Too (Nickelodeon a few hours after the main channel shows)

Military History Channel

Crime and Investigation

RFDTV (A Farm and Country channel)

Sportsmen's Channel (Also in Sports Pass, we get Sports Pass.)

NASA (Why this is optional I don't get! According to people with whom I have spoken, this is a public service channel, should at least be on Digital Basic.)*


Another optional package that we don't get is HD plus, which AFAIK is another $5.95 a month. However, in the case of the channels below, more are cross-distributed into other packages:

*HD Plus-TWC Wisconsin*

*Smithsonian HD ( Will Be Added to Digital Variety)

Universal HD

MGM HD

BeIn Sport HD (Also on Sports Pass.)

Mav TV HD

Smithsonian HD On Demand.*


I personally did not see too much value in either of these packages at $6.00 more each or another $12 a month for both. Do Brighthouse Networks or any other TWC divisions currently offer the above mentioned channels as part of a mainstream Digital Package, which in TWC-Wisconsin's case is called Digital Variety? From the list of new names, it sounds like Digital Variety is going to be called Digital Preferred.


Note that I find no new package locations for Digital Choice or HD Plus here in Wisconsin. If TWC choose to make those Ala-Carte to keep the cost of Digital Variety Package down, I would favor that. My suspicion is TWC believes that the subscription rates for Digital Choice and HD Plus are lower than what they want.


That's what I have on these packages as far as Wisconsin is concerned.


Satch


----------



## kevin120

got one of the Texas notices already and it seems like a ton of International Premiums are being added!


CCTV 4

Saraha Filmy

TVBV

NDTV 24x7

ITV Gold

Sony

SBTN

UTV Movies

Willow Cricket (is getting SD carriage only that it is going to be a premium channel)

TV Aisa (already in my area) new to rest of Texas

Zee TV (already in my area) new to rest of Texas

TVB1 (announced for Dallas)

TVB2 (announced for Dallas)

TVBS (announced for Dallas)

TVBe (announced for Dallas)


Also Al Jezzera America is being added as well on digital basic. I wonder if my area is going to get even more International premium channels? I Know SBTN would fit well in my neighborhood as there is a large population of people from Vietnam and there are shopping centers that are catered to the international community mainly south asian stores.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I think they still do that with Sundance too.


BeIN Sport is not also on HD Pak here but it probably will be soon.


Good find on The Encore re-branding. TWC/BHN need to plug the Starz/Encore/Plex HD hole and it could happen although we also have Ovation, Al-Jazeera and maybe Revolt pending.


Hoping for HD goodies for you.


Satch: Our Digital Choice or Digital Basic is a lot like that although only Bakersfield has RFD-TV.


I do feel HD Pak and Movie Pass need to merge I'd love to be able to justify paying $9 a month so I can have FearNet and Vutopia again.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17550#post_23908441
> 
> 
> Kevin: I think they still do that with Sundance too.
> 
> 
> BeIN Sport is not also on HD Pak here but it probably will be soon.
> 
> 
> Good find on The Encore re-branding. TWC/BHN need to plug the Starz/Encore/Plex HD hole and it could happen although we also have Ovation, Al-Jazeera and maybe Revolt pending.
> 
> 
> Hoping for HD goodies for you.
> 
> 
> Satch: Our Digital Choice or Digital Basic is a lot like that although only Bakersfield has RFD-TV.
> 
> 
> I do feel HD Pak and Movie Pass need to merge I'd love to be able to justify paying $9 a month so I can have FearNet and Vutopia again.



I don't think I will have any HD goodies announced as the other legal notices already up for the rest of the state are showing just international adds and Al Jezzera America SD but I am betting that will come in HD as TWC had only announced Sprout SD and instead the HD version came too!


But it is nice to to See TWC offer:

Vietnamese foreign content channels

wider variety of South Asian channels

also Dallas may be getting a Chinese channel package as well


my area should have about 20 foreign language channels along with over 30 Spanish channels so in total about 50~ international language channels on the system not bad for an SDV system


----------



## kevin120

Okay here is a thing about the Texas systems we usually get our notices about 7-15 days before additions sometimes so that would be why Smithsonian SD and Music Choice notices are not listed yet for us.


Here is what I can say should be on the Dallas Notice:

International channels adds in the 1400s and 1500s:

TVBV

Sahara Filmy

NDTV 24x7

CCTV4

SET Asia (Sony)

SBTN

ITV Gold

UTV Movies

Willow Cricket


and maybe:

TVB1

TVB2

TVBS

TVBe


as those were on the last notice










along with the announcement of Al Jezzera America SD on channel #??? 219 (Dallas)??? 108 or 155 (Greenville)???


also TWC could sneak in a notice about something going digital only as well as:

CNBC

Golf Channel

Weather Channel

TV One


are still in analog in my area and those have been removed from analog in most TWC areas by now as a matter of fact TV One is only in analog on one TWC system and that is the Dallas system which dates back to when Comcast took over in 2002 with the At&t merger and it got added to channel 71 when Comcast realigned our lineup to match their at the time national channel lineup.


edit got the notice:
http://findnsave.dallasnews.com/Local-Ads/a-5472/Time-Warner-Cable/35190461 


and it doesn't look like TWC is going to put the new international channels on post transition number yet for the new NCL (National Channel Lineup) as the numbers are in the 1400s and 1500s in San Antonio while Dallas is putting them all in the 1400s. So yeah my area is getting 14 new international channels (including Al Jezzera America)


So now my area will have:

Zee TV

TV Asia

Mnet

CCTV-4

CCTV News

Filmy

SBTN

Willow Cricket

UTV Movies

NDTV 24x7

ITV Gold

SET Asia

TVB1

TVB2

TVBe

TVBS

TVBV

Star India Plus

Star India Gold

ABP News

Life OK


----------



## HDOrlando

Your definitely looking at a bunch of new International Channels.


The rest of this year should be easy going except for the big deals that are up A &E, Discovery and Viacom although Viacom is the only one that might get nasty.


Getting Sprout HD was great and right now, the only thing I'm waiting on from BHN is Pivot HD and hoping Starz/Encore/Plex HD is settled so it is out of the way and not blocking future additions.


----------



## kevin120

TWC has rolled out a major guide update in Charlotte and Raleigh NC today!


it is version 7.2.0.5 and has introduced for: DCX3400M, DCX3200M, DCX3510M, SMT3262, SMT3272, SMT3362, 4640/4642HDC, 4740/4742HDC, 8640/8642HDC, 8740/8742HDC boxes:

Central VOD portal with poster art (no longer has the preview video of what is on On Demand)

true 16x9 guide (no longer 4:3 on Cisco now 16:9 on Cisco, no longer stretched on Samsung)

Enhanced search
*Restores DVR Compensation on all Navigator boxes
*


First notice for TWC on 11/6/13







(This week everyone gets a notice due to how the first of the month fell from TWC)

Oh Dothan Alabama and Enterprise Alabama got a rescheduled date for the additions of:

Fox News HD

CNN HD

HGTV HD

Food Network HD

Sports South HD

Fox Sports South HD

AMC HD

Disney HD


channel numbers are listed now this time
















December 5th


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice!


I saw TWC NYC is getting Al-Jazeera in early December. Have you noticed a similar rollout date anywhere else?


----------



## oriolesmagic

Some of the new Northeast division notices are out and in Buffalo and Albany, it says that by December 6th, they will have Aspire SD and HD.


Aspire HD was said to exist when the channel launched, but never came to fruition. The only provider that ever mentioned it being added was Time Warner Cable. Only TWC and Comcast even carry the channel.


I would say this is a new possibility for the BHN areas.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17580#post_23916617
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> I saw TWC NYC is getting Al-Jazeera in early December. Have you noticed a similar rollout date anywhere else?



I think December 6th is the national rollout as I believe Oceanic TWC had that date in their notice as well


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: It likely is as if BHN has it in SD and nothing is blocking the HD channel, they usually pick it up. It would be nice to get Aspire HD crossed off.


OM and Kevin: I wonder if they will also roll it out that day for us too.


Regardless, it's nice to keep getting HD.


----------



## Nayan

And getting HD that we actually will watch is nice too







.


----------



## HDOrlando

True that. I never watch Aspire, will probably never order Starz and am unlikely to get Movie Pass again due to lack of new stuff on FearNet but want that stuff out of the way so there is nothing stopping Chiller HD when it launches and possibly Pivot.


----------



## kevin120

LEGAL NOTICES

Time Warner Cable's

agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their service and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire.

The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future.


A&E, American Life/YouToo TV, Animal Planet, AYM Sports, Azteca

America, Bandamax, BET, CB TV Michoacan, Centric, Comedy Central,

Destination America, Discovery Channel, Discovery en Espanol, Discovery Familia, Discovery Fit & Health, Ecuavisa, Gol TV, Howard TV On Demand, HRTV, Investigation Discovery, Latinoamerica TV, LATV, Logo, MC: Classic Alternatives, Mexico 22, Military Channel, MLB Extra Innings, MLB Network, MTV, MTV Hits, MTV Jams, MTV 2, MTV Tr3s, Music Choice, Nickelodeon, Nick Jr, Nicktoons, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, NuvoTV, Once Mexico, OWN, Palladia, Soapnet, Science, SpikeTV, Teennick, The

Africa Channel, The Hub, TLC, TuTV, TVE Internacional, TV Land, TVG, Velocity, VH1, VH1 Classic, VH1 Soul.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


On or after December 5, 2013, Sprout will no longer be available to customer with subscription to Choice Pack (aka Variety Pass Plus). *(Sprout was moved to digital Variety tier)*


On or after December 5, 2013, IFC and IFC HD will be made available to customers with subscription to Variety Pack (aka Variety Pass).


On or after December 5, 2013, WE tv will move from Variety Pack (aka Variety Pass) to Expanded Cable (aka Standard TV). We tv will remain

available in a digital format only. This change will have no impact on channel location or pricing.


On or after December 5, 2013, CCTV 4, iTV Gold, Life OK, NDTV 24x7, Sahara Filmy, SBTN, Sony (SET), Star Gold, Star Plus, TV Asia, TVB1, TVB2, TVBe, TVBs, TVBv, UTV Movies, Willow, Zee TV will be made available in new international premium packages. All channels will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital

Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.


On or after December 5, 2013, Smithsonian Channel HD & Smithsonian Channel HD On Demand will be made available to customers with subscription to Variety Pack (aka Variety Pass) and will remain available to customers with subscription to HD VIP Tier (aka HD Pass). Smithsonian Channel (standard definition) will be made available to customers with subscription to Variety Pack (aka Variety Pass). Smithsonian Channel (standard definition) will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital

Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box. Smithsonian Channel HD will be transitioned from an East coast feed to a West coast feed. This may have an impact on scheduled DVR recordings.


On or after December 6, 2013, Time Warner Cable will be adding Al Jazeera America to Variety Pack (aka Variety Pass).


On or after December 10, 2013, MC: Pop Rhythmic, MC: Love Songs, MC: Teen MC, MC: Y2K, and MC: Pop Country will be made available. MC: Classic Alternative will no longer be available, MC: Dance/Electronica will rebrand to MC:

Dance/EDM, MC: Retro Rock will rebrand to MC: Rock Hits, MC: True Country will rebrand to MC: Country Hits, MC: Dance/Electronica will

move from channel 504 to channel 503, MC: MCU will move from channel 503 to channel 504, MC: Hip-Hop and R&B will move from channel 502 to channel 505, MC: Rap will move from channel 505 to channel 506, MC: Hip-Hop Classics will move from channel 506 to channel 507, MC: Throwback Jamz will move from channel 507 to channel 508, MC: R&B Classics will move from channel 508 to channel 509, MC: R&B Soul will move from channel 509 to channel 510, MC: Gospel will move from channel 510 to channel 511, MC: Reggae will move from channel 511 to channel 512, MC: Rock will move from channel 514 to channel 513, MC: Metal will move from channel 515 to channel 514, MC: Alternative will move from channel 516 to channel 515, MC: Adult Alternative will move from channel 518 to channel 516, MC: Retro Rock will move from channel 513 to channel 517, MC: Classic Rock will move from

channel 512 to channel 518, MC: Soft Rock will move from channel 519 to channel 519, MC: Pop Hits will move from channel 520 to channel 521, MC: Party Favorites will move from channel 525 to channel 522, MC: Kidz Only! will move from channel 527 to channel 524, MC: Toddler Tunes will move from channel 528 to channel 525, MC: 90's will move from channel 521 to channel 527, MC: 80's will move from channel 522 to channel 528, MC: 70's will move from channel 523 to channel 529, MC: Solid Gold Oldies will move from channel 524 to channel 530, MC: Today's Country will move from channel 529 to channel 532, MC: True Country will move from channel 530 to channel 533, MC: Classic Country will move from channel 531 to channel 534, MC: Contemporary Christian will move from channel 532 to channel 535, MC: Pop Latino will move from channel 543 to channel 536, MC: Musica Urbana will move from channel 542 to channel 537, MC: Mexicana will move from channel 545 to channel 538, MC: Tropicales will move from channel 544 to channel 539, MC: Romances will move from channel 546 to channel 540, MC: Sounds of the Season will move from channel 533 to channel 541, MC: Stage & Screen will move from channel 526 to channel 542, MC: Soundscapes will move from channel 534 to channel 543, MC: Smooth Jazz will move from channel 535 to channel 544, MC: Jazz will move from channel 536 to channel 545, MC: Blues will move from channel 537 to channel 546, MC: Singers &

Swing will move from channel 538 to channel 547, MC: Classical Masterpieces will move from channel 540 to channel 548, MC: Easy Listening will move from channel 539 to channel 549, and MC: Light Classical will move from channel 541 to channel 550.


On or after December 16, 2013, Howard TV On Demand will no longer be available.


On or after December 31, 2013, Soapnet will no longer be available.

*On or after January 1, 2014, Ovation & Ovation HD will be made available to customers with subscription to Variety Pack (aka Variety Pass). Ovation and Ovation HD will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.


On or after January 1, 2014, Univision El Rey & Univision El Rey HD will be made available to customers with subscription to Variety Pack (aka Variety Pass). Univision El Rey & Univision El Rey HD will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box.
*


Published in the

Desert Dispatch

November 7, 2013

(Th-30)

http://www.vvdailypress.com/sections/classifieds/?appSession=795420859513783


----------



## Nayan

Awesome find Kevin thank you!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice Find Kevin!


----------



## oriolesmagic

 http://www.multichannel.com/cable-operators/time-warner-cable-ae-nets-renew-carriage-pact/146550 


One of the 3 umbrellas of programming will be agreed to for TWC/BHN. Unfortunately, it's the one that is least likely to lead to any new HD channels for most.


H2 HD is only missing in some areas of TX (Wichita Falls) and the former Insight areas.


A lot of areas don't carry Crime & Investigation at all, so there's something for Kevin in Dallas, and a lot of other areas in the state.


The only possibility for everyone else is if the once rumored Military History HD launches.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: This is great news.


I think November 30 was the drop dead and glad this is out of the way.


Military History, Lifetime Real Women and History En Espanol are the only channels not in HD. Maybe these go HD eventually and hopefully Military History will.


One area that we are lacking in is LMN HD OD so maybe we get more of this.


Other than that, I'm happy to see this get done.


I think Discovery will go smoothly but Viacom could get tense.


----------



## HDOrlando

With the A&E deal done, here is our Month To Month List


Ecuavisa

GolTV

MLB Extra innings/Strike Zone

Music Choice (Available in HD)

NHL Center Ice/NHL Network

Once TV Mexico

WAPA America

Youtoo

Zap2it (Channel Guide for customers without a box)


Joining The List Soon


The Discovery Networks

The Viacom Suite

Jewelry TV


Based on the notices (I.D. and Destination America possibly moving to Basic), it sounds like The Discovery talks are going well. The only English-Speaking Channel not in HD is Discovery Fit and health and you have to think they probably do it sometime in 2014.


The Viacom ones could be rough. After all, they did have a blackout with Direct TV a few years back. This is holding up Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons Hd and anything else they plan to launch in HD. A good chunk of the channels not to go HD yet are the Viacom ones.


After these get done, nothing really major will be on the deals.


The HD keeps coming though and it shows no signs of stopping. I just wonder if they will ever get around to adding more Starz/Encore/Plex HD.


----------



## Nayan

Oh now that is awesome news!


I agree with you HD, I think the Viacom one is going to be rough and will probably go down to the wire. I hope that we don't get into a huge love spat which could lead to us losing channels for awhile. I think that's the last thing either side needs.


----------



## HDOrlando

And we do not want Gary getting hell from anyone either.


----------



## Nayan

The Filipino Channel (channel 980) is free until the 15th so those who have friends/family who were affected by the typhoon can get news and info.


----------



## Nayan

So they are changing the Encore channels? Not the kind of news I was hoping to receive on my birthday







.


----------



## Satch Man

*TWC Wisconsin Notices*

*Wisconsin*


Includes: Appleton, De Pere, Green Bay, Kenosha, Marinette, Menasha, Menominee (MI), Milwaukee, Neenah, Oshkosh, Plymouth and Racine.
*
November 8, 2013*


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:


Azteca America, Azteca America HD, MLB Extra Innings, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, HRTV, HRTV HD, You Too TV, You Too TV HD, Zap2It, Howard Stern On Demand, Animal Planet, Animal Planet HD, BET, BET HD BET Jazz, Centric, Centric HD, CMT Pure Country, CMT Pure Country HD, Common Sense Media, Comedy Central, Comedy Central HD, Destination America, Destination America HD, Discovery Channel, Discovery Channel HD, Discovery en Espanol, Discovery en Espanol HD, Discovery Familia, Discovery Familia HD, Discovery Fit and Health, Discovery Fit & Health HD, Investigation Discovery, Investigation Discovery HD, Logo, Logo HD, Military Channel, Military Channel HD, MTV, MTV HD, MTV Hits, MTV Hits HD, MTV Jams, MTV Jams HD, MTV2, MTV2 HD, MTV-Tr3s, MTV Tr3s HD, MTVU, MTVU HD Nickelodeon, Nickelodeon HD, Nick Jr, Nick Jr HD, Nick Toons, Nick Toons HD, OWN, OWN HD, Palladia HD, SOAPnet, SOAPnet HD, Science, Science HD, Spike, Spike HD, The Hub, The Hub HD, Teen Nick, Teen Nick HD, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, TLC, TLC HD, TVE Internacional, TVE Internacional HD, Utilisima, Utilisima HT, TV Land, TV Land HD, Velocity, Velocity HD, VH1, VH1 HD, VH1 Classic, VH1 Soul, YES Network, YES Network HD, China Entertainment Television,WITI (Milwaukee), WITI HD.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer. The following changes are planned; On or after December 5, WACY HD will be added on ch 1013(Green Bay/Appleton, De Pere, Marinette/Menominee, Neenah/Menasha, Oshkosh). In Marinette/Menominee, the following changes are planned: WGN will move from ch 98 to 9; TWCT will move from ch 9 to ch 3 and will remain in digital format only. In order to view TWCT on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device”), you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing TWCT.


On or after Dec 6th, Al Jazeera America will be added in Digital Variety tier on channel 376. On or after December 9th, IFC will become available in Digital Variety tier, in addition to Movie Pass tier. On or after December 9th, Smithsonian will be added to Digital Variety on channel 145. In addition, Smithsonian HD will become available on Digital Variety, in addition to HD Pass tier.



On or after December 10, Music Choice channels will be rearranged and four new Music Choice channels will be available: Teen MC, Pop Rhythmic, Pop Country and Y2K. In addition the following changes will be made to the Music Choice channels; MC:70's will move from channel 923 to channel 929, MC:80's will move from channel 922 to channel 928, MC:90's will move from channel 921 to channel 927, MC:Adult Alternative will move from channel 918 to channel 916, MC:Alternative will move from channel 916 to channel 915, MC:Blues will move from channel 937 to channel 946, MC:Classic Country will move from channel 931 to channel 934, MC:Classic Rock will move from channel 912 to channel 918, MC:Classical Masterpieces will move from channel 940 to channel 948, MC:Contemporary Christian will move from channel 932 to channel 935, MCance/Electronica will move from channel 904 to channel 903, MC:Easy Listening will move from channel 939 to channel 949, MC:Gospel will move from channel 910 to channel 911, MC:Hip-Hop and R&B will move from channel 902 to channel 905, MC:Hip-Hop Classics will move from channel 906 to channel 907, MC:Hit List will move from channel 901 to channel 901, MC:Jazz will move from channel 936 to channel 945, MC:Kidz Only! will move from channel 927 to channel 924, MC:Light Classical will move from channel 941 to channel 950, MC:MCU will move from channel 903 to channel 904, MC:Metal will move from channel 915 to channel 914, MC:Mexicana will move from channel 945 to channel 938, MC:Musica Urbana will move from channel 942 to channel 937, MCarty Favorites will move from channel 925 to channel 922, MCop Hits will move from channel 920 to channel 921, MCop Latino will move from channel 943 to channel 936, MC:R&B Classics will move from channel 908 to channel 909, MC:R&B Soul will move from channel 909 to channel 910, MC:Rap will move from channel 905 to channel 906, MC:Reggae will move from channel 911 to channel 912, MC:Retro Rock will move from channel 913 to channel 917, MC:Rock will move from channel 914 to channel 913, MC:Romances will move from channel 946 to channel 940, MC:Singers & Swing will move from channel 938 to channel 947, MC:Smooth Jazz will move from channel 935 to channel 944, MC:Soft Rock will move from channel 919 to channel 919, MC:Solid Gold Oldies will move from channel 924 to channel 930, MC:Sounds of the Season will move from channel 933 to channel 941, MC:Soundscapes will move from channel 934 to channel 943, MC:Stage & Screen will move from channel 926 to channel 942, MC:Throwback Jamz will move from channel 907 to channel 908, MC:Today's Country will move from channel 929 to channel 932, MC:Toddler Tunes will move from channel 928 to channel 925, MC:Tropicales will move from channel 944 to channel 939, MC:True Country will move from channel 930 to channel 933


On or after December 31st, Soapnet will no longer be available. On or after January 1st, El Rey will be added in Digital Variety tier on ch 841. On or after January 1st, Ovation will be added in Digital Variety tier on ch 210. Destination America and Investigation Discovery may be repositioned to Standard Cable. The channel will continue to be available in digital format only.Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of WGN America on or after January 1, 2014.


The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Smithsonian, Destination America, and Investigation Discovery, Al Jazeera America, Al Jazeera, El Rey, Ovation.



Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.


*************************************


Yup, Al Jazeera, Ovation coming soon. Looks like WGN-America may be on the chopping block. Does BHN carry this channel?


Thrilled that Independent Film Channel comes to Digital Variety! Smithsonian is cool too.


If you have any Music Choice Channels listed as Favorites, do you have to re program those after the line-up change or not? It is hard to read the changes horizontally.


Jack


----------



## Nayan

Thanks Jack for posting this







.


Yes we do have WGN here. The only thing I watch is the Cubs games (I know, don't judge!) so if it goes away it's okay with me.


I'm glad to see some of those channels moving off the pack, especially Smithsonian which I love and I'm glad we're getting Ovation back! I'm really looking forward to AJA too.


I am assuming you'll have to re-program your Music Choice favorites. I only have 3 so it'll be easy for me







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: They are but two more will become available in HD.


Satch: I think you mean Yes Network. Since it's an RSN, it likely has a drop dead date and could be pulled for a bit while any dispute is settled in New York.


Al-Jazeera seems like it has a national Dec 6 rollout date on TWC. BHN might be getting it then too. Were likely getting Ovation back that day too which will be exactly one year since it was dropped.


IFC is already on Digital Basic for us and Smithsonian will too by year's end.


No idea on The Music Choice channels though.


----------



## dotsdavid

Did any once notice soapnet hd, nicktoons hd, nickjr hd, teennick hd, logo hd listed on notice


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17580#post_23937046
> 
> 
> Did any once notice soapnet hd,



Yes LOL, but since it does appear to be going bye-bye everywhere at the end of the year, I'm assuming it's a typo:


> Quote:
> On or after December 31st, Soapnet will no longer be available.


----------



## HDOrlando

There are a bunch of those typos on the TWC notices.


----------



## Nayan

I don't know why they say Howard Stern on Demand 'might' be removed, it is shutting down next month so I think it's a sure thing







.


Thanks for pointing out the typos David. I just glanced through and didn't really notice but that's funny!


----------



## Gator06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17550#post_23915755
> 
> 
> TWC has rolled out a major guide update in Charlotte and Raleigh NC today!
> 
> 
> it is version 7.2.0.5 and has introduced for: DCX3400M, DCX3200M, DCX3510M, SMT3262, SMT3272, SMT3362, 4640/4642HDC, 4740/4742HDC, 8640/8642HDC, 8740/8742HDC boxes:
> 
> Central VOD portal with poster art (no longer has the preview video of what is on On Demand)
> 
> true 16x9 guide (no longer 4:3 on Cisco now 16:9 on Cisco, no longer stretched on Samsung)
> 
> Enhanced search
> *Restores DVR Compensation on all Navigator boxes
> *



Anyone close to BHN know when we will be getting the new Navigator cable box software? I've been waiting for a proper 16x9 guide and PIP placement _forever._


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17580#post_23919626
> 
> 
> True that. I never watch Aspire, will probably never order Starz and am unlikely to get Movie Pass again due to lack of new stuff on FearNet but want that stuff out of the way so there is nothing stopping Chiller HD when it launches and possibly Pivot.



Channels 1019 & 285 have an announcement that there's a Starz free preview on the beginning Nov 29th. You have to activate it using your remote.


----------



## DouglasR

Still waiting patiently for showtime anytime to be supported. It was announced months ago.


----------



## Nayan

According to Gary, you can now use the Watch ESPN Roku app if you have ESPN on your BH cable package.


As far as Showtime Anytime, it's anyone's guess when it'll be available.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17600_100#post_23941704
> 
> 
> According to Gary, you can now use the Watch ESPN Roku app if you have ESPN on your BH cable package.
> 
> 
> As far as Showtime Anytime, it's anyone's guess when it'll be available.



Isn't that a lot of wasteful redundancy? If I'm paying for TV, I already have ESPN, so having Watch ESPN to blast over a Roku benefits anyone how?


----------



## ejb1980

There is FAR more content on watchESPN app than you'll find live on ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU, ESPN Deportes, etc. Lots of ESPN3 exclusives.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator06: Probably in the next couple of months.


diesel32: I saw that too. They also have ads promoting Starz but they need to add HD OD and the other 5 HD Starz Channels with maybe the main West Coast feed to get people serious about the package.


On The Aps,I'll probably download some when I upgrade my phone.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17580#post_23941797
> 
> 
> Isn't that a lot of wasteful redundancy? If I'm paying for TV, I already have ESPN, so having Watch ESPN to blast over a Roku benefits anyone how?



Probably some guy in his 'man cave' will be grunting in joy, but I agree with you it is kind of a waste, especially since there's things that we should have had by now like Showtime Anytime.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17600_100#post_23942649
> 
> 
> Probably some guy in his 'man cave' will be grunting in joy, but I agree with you it is kind of a waste, especially since there's things that we should have had by now like Showtime Anytime.



What bringing the WatchESPN app to Roku does is take the TV to the computer back to the TV. Sure, there might be some additional ESPN3 content, but that stuff is so obscure that it's not being featured on any of the ESPN Networks, so the viewership clamoring for it is very, very small.


It mostly goes to college sports, and TWC/BHN has launched those college football extra channels on many systems that would have this content.


----------



## Maya68

I'm watching the ESPN app right now on my iPad! Knights vs Seminoles so I can keep an eye on the score while I watch something else on TV. I also have used it on my phone when my son has a game and there is UCF football game on. I am very glad we have it available! Go Knights!


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN has been a tad behind on the premium stuff. We do not have Showtime Anytime yet but also only one Starz HD Channel.


The aps will come with renewal deals but other than that, this has been a quiet week and our notice is likely just under two weeks away.


----------



## Gator06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17610#post_23944549
> 
> 
> What bringing the WatchESPN app to Roku does is take the TV to the computer back to the TV. Sure, there might be some additional ESPN3 content, but that stuff is so obscure that it's not being featured on any of the ESPN Networks, so the viewership clamoring for it is very, very small.
> 
> 
> It mostly goes to college sports, and TWC/*BHN has launched those college football extra channels on many systems that would have this content*.



Like the BH Sports Network that never shows UCF games even though their name is plastered on the stadium? Often they will be showing high school football during a UCF game, so there is no way to even watch it on TV. Go make sense of that sponsorship irony...So yes, Watch ESPN is sometimes the only way to see a game and not redundant at all to existing channels. Having the addition to Roku doesn't change anything on BH or ESPN's end, it just makes it easier for the consumer to enjoy the stream on a TV.


----------



## Nayan

I can't wait to see what our last notice holds. Better be something good







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think we might get Al-Jazeera America HD announced for December 6. TWC is rolling it out that day and BHN probably will too.


Other possibilities include Aspire HD and of course the 5 other HD Starz networks with possibly the main West Coast feed in HD, The 4 available Encore networks in HD, Indie Plex HD and Retro Plex HD for those who do not already have it and MoviePlex HD if available.


Our December Notice is already going to have Ovation HD and Univision El Ray HD. If The Viacom deal gets done, Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD could be a part of it for the first Quarter.


Hopefully, Bright House adds The Starz HD with the preview at the end of the month as that would give them a better shot at getting more subscribers. Once those Starz/Encore/Plex Channels are out of the way, it clears a path for other stuff to be added like Chiller HD when it comes out and Pivot HD.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Hi guys,


Just received a letter from BHN saying Smithsonian is moving to Basic Digital. I am still one of the few who pays for HD Pack. I assume there is no longer any reason to keep this after 12/31 when the change occurs.


Q: If you have a promo deal of any kind will dropping a service cancel the deal? How is BHN these days on giving promo deals to keep customers?


----------



## Nayan

Sadly yes it will. I am pretty close to the end of my deal and have asked nicely, only to be told nothing is available deal-wise for me. With costs the way they are and a rate hike coming in a couple months I will probably cut the cord. I hate to say that, as you guys know how much I do love BH, but I just see no value in it for myself anymore. I would call or visit the office as they might have something for you, but for me I think this is the end.


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U: I'm glad Smithsonian is moving packages. This coupled with NBC Universal no longer airing Charlie's Angels re-runs in HD also gives me no incentive to have the package. Apparently, they are replacing it with beIN Sport which will still be available on Sports Pass. There really is no reason to have HD Pak anymore and it would if BHN would merge it with Movie Pass which could use a boost. Of course, adding those 4 HD Encore and 2 or 3 Plex HD's (If Movie Plex HD is available) would solve a lot of problems there.


Nayan: That would suck but times are tough.


The only thing I'll be cutting is the free HBO for 3 months promo on December 6, Showtime After Homeland ends this season and Sports Pass after The NFL ends.


Given how much you get from Basic and Digital Cable, it's not worth it to me to pay extra.


I would love to get FearNet and Vutopia back but do not see it happening.


----------



## kevin120

Discovery Contract done!

http://variety.com/2013/tv/news/discovery-moves-toward-tv-everywhere-with-time-warner-cable-deal-1200850273/


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: Awesome! That's one we don't have to worry about now







.


HDO: It does suck, but after taking an honest look at what I actually do watch and what are considered as must-watch (for me anyway) I only have two on that list, both I can get either streaming or on disc. I would miss sports, but the cost isn't really worth it to me anymore.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17610#post_23964330
> 
> 
> Kevin: Awesome! That's one we don't have to worry about now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> HDO: It does suck, but after taking an honest look at what I actually do watch and what are considered as must-watch (for me anyway) I only have two on that list, both I can get either streaming or on disc. I would miss sports, but the cost isn't really worth it to me anymore.



yeah the only thing we have to worry about is WGN America and the Viacom channels.


My area I thought was not going to get the international channels that were on the last notice as the rest of the state had them not listed on this notice this week and instead my areas still listed them whew! Oh and We TV SD and We TV HD are moving to expanded basic according to my legal notice which was not reflected in the rest of the states notices as well for some reason. We are not going to lose Cozi TV after as that was taken off of the notice mentioning that it was to be removed.


Nothing new on the notice other than WGN America being on the hot seat.


Nayan is Willow Cricket called Willow or Willow Plus in your area? My notice just mentions Willow as being added to international package channel 1400 something.


TVB1 to International Premium Channel 1422


TVB2 to International Premium Channel 1423


TVBe to International Premium Channel 1424


TVBS to International Premium Channel 1425


Time Warner Cable will add Al Jazeera America to Digital Cable Channel 219 (Dallas)


Time Warner Cable will add Al Jazeera America to Digital Cable Channel 155 (Greenville)


CCTV 4 to International Package Channel 1433


Filmy to International Package Channel 1436


ITV Gold to International Package Channel 1435


NDTV 24x7 to International Package Channel 1434


SBTN to International Package Channel 1431


Sony to International Package Channel 1439


TVBV to International Package Channel 1430


UTV Movies to International Package Channel 1437

*Willow to International Package Channel 1438*


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice find Kevin!


I knew a deal would get done especially with some TWC notices mentioning Investigation Discovery and Destination America moving to Basic.


Hopefully, this will clear the way for more HD OD content too.


I did not see WGN America on the notices but did see YES Network and Jewelry TV. YES could get ugly but if WGN America is on the notices, it might clear the way for Bakersfield to finally get it.


If WGN America is on the notices, it could have a drop dead but then it's only YES Network and Viacom. I do love seeing that MTM list shorten.


Update: The deal apparently runs through the end of the decade and includes more VOD which likely means more HD OD. I'd really love this for I.D.


----------



## oriolesmagic

A lot of areas lack ID HD and Destination America HD so this deal should take care of those for TWC. OWN HD and Military Channel HD are missing too, so a lot of TWC markets will get something from this deal. I'm curious if Discovery's movie service PixL was included in this deal. Only Dish Network and CenturyLink Prism have added it thus far.


----------



## HDOrlando

I would not be surprised if it was if others got the rest of The Discovery Suite. However, I thought PixL was an indy?


Regardless, I'm excited about the VOD stuff mentioned and having this one out of the way for 7 years.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: Here it is just Willow.


Having the Discovery deal done is a very good thing, as those are a lot of channels some folks could be getting.


I've never heard of PixL but it looks very family-friendly so I'm sure there would be a few folks who would watch it.


----------



## oriolesmagic

PixL was spun off, it's no longer a part of Discovery Communications.


----------



## HDOrlando

Got ya.


It's an exciting deal though.


Our notice will be coming next week so it will likely show everything that is up at the end of the year.


Where has everyone seen WGN America in the notices?


----------



## Nayan

I think maybe they are confusing YES with WGN? I haven't seen it on any notices.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17610#post_23969291
> 
> 
> I think maybe they are confusing YES with WGN? I haven't seen it on any notices.



I am pretty sure that WGN is on the notices as it is only on the notices where WGN is available on TWC. The last round of noticed for the midwest had it and then this weeks notices for Texas had it on them.


----------



## Nayan

Ah, I must have missed it then. I need to read more slowly next time







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

WGN America HD is limited throughout TWC. NYC has it, Syracuse has it, but no one else has it in the Northeast. Only Rochester carries the channel in SD. The Carolinas and most of TWC Midwest have it, but in SD only (with the exception of Lincoln, NE). Out west, San Diego and Desert Cities have it, but Southern California (LA) is divided depending on whether it came from Comcast or Adelphia. TX is equally as messy going from areas not having it at all to some carrying it in HD.


This problem with WGN America exists with a lot of providers. Comcast is equally a mess with it, as is Charter. Cox pretty consistently has it.


----------



## HDOrlando

I looked on the back pages and only found it as moving channels. I guess we will see in the notices tomorrow. It would be great if Bakersfield got it. The fact they do not have it baffles feb1003.


----------



## HDOrlando

I saw the TWC NYC and NC notices.


- WGN America expires on January 1. Interesting, it might only be for certain parts of TWC as on The NYC notice, it was only for the Mount Vernon area. I do believe I saw WGN America on notices a year or two ago in certain areas so this could be scattered. More than likely, the deal expires for everyone.


- Encore On Demand is being added to Movie Pass in January. Hopefully, this leads to more HD Starz/Encore/Plex for everyone.


- Ovation and Univision El Ray SD/HD are being added on or after January 1. These were already announced via the press.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Interesting how the TWC Northeast notices don't mention Aspire in HD anymore.


I guess we'll still have to wonder if an HD feed really exists for that one.


----------



## HDOrlando

That it is surprise. Those could have been typos too.


----------



## property33

Anyone have a good ideal when Smithsonian will move from HD Pack to the Digital Tier? Our mailing said on or before December 31st but was hoping someone had a better idea.

EDIT: Central Florida area, 34761


----------



## HDOrlando

Property33,


I am not sure. You could ask Gary.


I'm waiting for this as well. It would be nice if we had this for The Kennedy stuff this week.


----------



## property33

I asked in the other forum (username D-CELL), I imagine he'll respond sometime this evening. Smithsonian is the only thing I watch in the HD Pack.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm not sure Gary even knows. These on or after dates are getting annoying.


Two channels announced but not up yet


1165 Willow Cricket HD (punch it in and you get a blank screen.


224: HSN2 (I think this is delayed).


I'll never watch either but you like to see everything come through.


We also get GAC HD on or December 1.


----------



## Nayan

It's really frustrating, especially with channels like Willow. The SD channel is up and running fine, but I do not want SD I want HD and there's really no reason why it shouldn't be up and running by now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I wonder what the holdup at least on Willow Cricket HD is. This is only the second time recently (SD only additions of available Starz/Ecore/Plex SD Channels) that an SD channel was added without the available HD version. Since it can be punched in, it's probably still on the way.


Then again, you can still get 1174 FS Ohio's blank screen by punching it in via The Trick 3 years after it was supposed to be added.


Everyone: Yimitz says no notice today. My bet is we all get ours next Wednesday.


----------



## Nayan

I'm excited and nervous about our last notice of the year. I would love to see some goodies announced but I'm afraid to get my hopes up







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think your finally going to get Al-Jazeera America SD/HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17640#post_23979014
> 
> 
> It's really frustrating, especially with channels like Willow. The SD channel is up and running fine, but I do not want SD I want HD and there's really no reason why it shouldn't be up and running by now.



hmm in my area Willow won't be available on the sports pass only on the hindi pass plus I think that includes all of the Indian international channels.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17610#post_23963241
> 
> 
> Sadly yes it will. I am pretty close to the end of my deal and have asked nicely, only to be told nothing is available deal-wise for me. With costs the way they are and a rate hike coming in a couple months I will probably cut the cord. I hate to say that, as you guys know how much I do love BH, but I just see no value in it for myself anymore. I would call or visit the office as they might have something for you, but for me I think this is the end.



Greetings Nayan,


What's your current level of service and any optional Movie or Sports Pass Channels? What are you paying per month now, (with tax and fees) and how much is it expected to increase?


I don't know about BHN, but TWC Customer Retentions has been wonderful to us for the past several years. We call after the deals expire. The first person usually says, "Oh well you can drop this and this to save this." Than we say something, "But our family loves (insert the kind of shows you like.) TWC than transfers us to Customer Retentions and we have been able to get our bills down about $15-$20 each year to compensate for the rate hikes. With TWC, the retention reps have been very helpful!


Hope you can get a new deal!


Satch


----------



## kevin120

could GSN HD be rolling out to the areas that don't have it yet on 1/1/14? Looks possible as TWC has announced GSN SD and GSN HD as being added in the former insight all digital areas for 1/1/14.










I think my area is likely to see:

Al Jezzera America HD

El Rey HD

Ovation HD


and maybe just maybe GSN HD?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is great news. I know it was previously and then you finally believed my theory on MTM deals effecting HD Channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHHDWatch,


How did you get this information?


A lot of it is consistent with the TWC notices though.


- We got a firm date on GAC HD which is 12/3 now.


- Smithsonian HD's move actually happens 1/1/2014 instead of before 12/31/2013


- As expected, 12/6 is Al Jazeera's TWC and BHN national rollout date. We now have channel numbers.


- Its confirmed El Ray and Ovation launch 1/1/2014 although we do not have channel numbers.


There was not much else we could have expected from a notice either except for Encore On Demand which has been mentioned in TWC notices and of course more HD Starz/Encore/Plex Channels.


We could see some obscure channels pop up in the MTM's but this was pretty much what we were going to get.


Thank you for getting us the above info.


Edit: Now, we have a date for Showtime Anytime.


Any chance you can get us info on when Willow Cricket HD 1165 will have video on it and when we might see more HD Starz/Encore/Plex Channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Please Delete


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHHDWatch*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17640#post_23984495
> 
> 
> Looks like the only changes we will see in Dec are below: (also SOAPnet will be dropped at the end of the year and El Rey Ch.1940 and Ovation LaunchCh. 1277 1.1.14)
> 
> 
> * Effective 12/3/13, Bright House Networks Local On Demand will launch on channel 999. The following channels will be removed and content moved to 999.
> 
> - Central Florida On Demand, channel 300
> 
> - News 13 On Demand, channel 313
> 
> - Bright House Sports Network On Demand, channel 520
> 
> 
> * Effective 12/3/13, GAC HD will be added to channel 1268.
> 
> 
> * Effective 12/6/13, Once Mexico will move from channel 909 to channel 931.
> 
> 
> * Effective 12/9/13, Here! On Demand will move from 399 to 397.
> 
> 
> * Effective 12/10/13, the Music Choice lineup will expand from 46 to 50 channels and will relocate from channels 401 – 446 to 399 – 449.
> 
> 
> * Effective 12/16/13, Howard TV On Demand will be removed from the channel lineup.
> 
> 
> * Effective 1/1/14, Smithsonian HD will move from HD Pack to Digital Tier.
> 
> 
> * Al Jazeera (SD 150 and HD 1223) will launch 12/6/13
> 
> 
> * On Monday, November 25th, Showtime Anytime will be available for TV Everywhere




I sent you a PM...


----------



## kevin120

Hmm looks like TWC is getting ready for major changes in KY one town lost 15 analogs last month:

CMT

CNBC

CSPAN

CSPAN2

E!

EWTN

INSP

ShopNBC

TBN

truTV

TVGN

Weather Channel

WGN America

WUPX

WLJC


the system already has SDV and is a part of the Richmond KY cluster but is only 750MHz while the rest of the systems in the Cluster are 860MHz so TWC had to remove analogs in this system make room to allow for the changes to take place in all of the systems in the cluster as the 860MHz systems have room above 750MHz to use. New channels and DOCSIS 3.0 enhancements are probably part of the changes the Richmond KY area only lost 2 analogs instead of 15.


So I am wondering if they are getting ready to get the midwest areas caught up to the rest of the country?


----------



## Nayan

Looks like they could be. They are gradually moving things to digital and before long analog will be one of those things we reminisce about







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Digital is the new thing. Not sure how it will effect us HD wise given our crazy lineup but maybe they will add The Premium West Coasts and Music Choice in HD.










It will not really matter to me though.


----------



## Nayan

I really see no benefit for MC in HD and I would rather see them add useful things, like more Starz/Encore and for you, Pivot







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I agree but they would likely add at least Starz HD beforehand and do not see why they cannot do it now.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17640#post_23986422
> 
> 
> Looks like they could be. They are gradually moving things to digital and before long analog will be one of those things we reminisce about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



well I found another system in the Midwest that could be a part of the puzzle in why the Midwest hasn't gotten too many HD channels recently










Looks like Adelphia did a lot upgrades at different times to modern systems with 750MHz and 860MHz well Ashland KY and Ironton OH are in the same boat as the Central KY cluster. Ironton OH is 750MHz while Ashland KY is 860MHz and Ironton had 15 analogs axed and Ashland had 1 analog axed both systems are fed off of the same headend and sit across from each other on the Ohio River.


Ironton lost:

CSPAN

CSPAN2

Disney XD

Golf Channel

E!

EWTN

INSP

TVGN

truTV

WLPX ION (also axed in Ashland)

WGN America

CMT

CNBC

The Weather Channel


pretty much these removals have been in line with the rest of the TWC footprints removals but instead of having them removed over a several year period they removed all at once. Ironton and Ashland both have SDV and I am thinking TWC is going to activate bandwidth above 750MHz in Ashland possibly all the way up to 860MHz.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: It seems that TWC is really forging ahead with ditching analog. That's a good thing though as it will mean more HD channels for those areas where it lacking.


HD: You know my Starz/Encore frustration. I don't know why we don't have those extra HD channels but I'm hoping we'll get them soon!


----------



## HDOrlando

And I am excited that it is happening to us soon too.


I hear you on The Starz, it's the thing that makes you wonder.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I really hope TWC catches everyone up, and I hope BHN does the same for their customers in the Florida Panhandle. With the programming contracts they have, they can easily improve things in a hurry.


The Insight areas I would think are ripe for the new channel lineup being seen in NY and San Antonio. Being all digital, the capacity there should be available to add a bunch of things. I haven't noticed Playboy HD and Hustler HD added to the all digital areas as announced, but RFD HD did launch in Bowling Green (but not Lexington or Louisville). Those Insight lineups are a nightmare as Insight packed all their HD into the 900's, left themselves no room, and now they're just inserting things anywhere they can.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17640#post_23979014
> 
> 
> It's really frustrating, especially with channels like Willow. The SD channel is up and running fine, but I do not want SD I want HD and there's really no reason why it shouldn't be up and running by now.



Really?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17610#post_23963241
> 
> 
> Sadly yes it will. I am pretty close to the end of my deal and have asked nicely, only to be told nothing is available deal-wise for me. With costs the way they are and a rate hike coming in a couple months I will probably cut the cord. I hate to say that, as you guys know how much I do love BH, but I just see no value in it for myself anymore. I would call or visit the office as they might have something for you, but for me I think this is the end.



And you haven't even once reached out to me....hmmmm


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17610#post_23976635
> 
> 
> I'm not sure Gary even knows. These on or after dates are getting annoying.
> 
> 
> Two channels announced but not up yet
> 
> 
> 1165 Willow Cricket HD (punch it in and you get a blank screen.
> 
> 
> 224: HSN2 (I think this is delayed).
> 
> 
> I'll never watch either but you like to see everything come through.
> 
> 
> We also get GAC HD on or December 1.



Dates are fluid when it comes to this stuff. I will not speak one way or the other until actual day of launch because things happen and I tell you and it doesn't launch or go away and then its me with egg on my face...no thanks I prefer my eggs over easy.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17640#post_23992598
> 
> 
> And you haven't even once reached out to me....hmmmm



I really didn't think it worth wasting your time over.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary,


Understood.


----------



## HDOrlando

Even though we got a leak, there are still notices coming this week.


We should at least get a full MTM list in it although we pretty much know the new stuff on it.


----------



## Nayan

I'm just glad a couple deals were done. I still think the Viacom one is the one to watch since there is a date attached to it.


Hopefully we'll get Al Jazeera America added next week. That's the one I am very excited about







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Because it seems to be a TWC/BHN National Launch, I'm betting on a week from Friday for us.


Viacom will get interesting at the end but it's going to be nice having a clean list and other things on that list could end up getting done as well making it very small.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17640#post_23989470
> 
> 
> well I found another system in the Midwest that could be a part of the puzzle in why the Midwest hasn't gotten too many HD channels recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Adelphia did a lot upgrades at different times to modern systems with 750MHz and 860MHz well Ashland KY and Ironton OH are in the same boat as the Central KY cluster. Ironton OH is 750MHz while Ashland KY is 860MHz and Ironton had 15 analogs axed and Ashland had 1 analog axed both systems are fed off of the same headend and sit across from each other on the Ohio River.
> 
> 
> Ironton lost:
> 
> CSPAN
> 
> CSPAN2
> 
> Disney XD
> 
> Golf Channel
> 
> E!
> 
> EWTN
> 
> INSP
> 
> TVGN
> 
> truTV
> 
> WLPX ION (also axed in Ashland)
> 
> WGN America
> 
> CMT
> 
> CNBC
> 
> The Weather Channel
> 
> 
> pretty much these removals have been in line with the rest of the TWC footprints removals but instead of having them removed over a several year period they removed all at once. Ironton and Ashland both have SDV and I am thinking TWC is going to activate bandwidth above 750MHz in Ashland possibly all the way up to 860MHz.



That will open up a ton of bandwidth for the Ironton systems.


Satch


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17640#post_23987493
> 
> 
> Digital is the new thing. Not sure how it will effect us HD wise given our crazy lineup but maybe they will add The Premium West Coasts and Music Choice in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not really matter to me though.



Unless sound would be improved with Music Choice HD, I would see no reason why those stations should be in HD. Your looking at a still graphic of the song with artist information that changes twenty seconds or thereabouts.


Will we get another mudslinging with Viacom like we did in, when was that last Viacom spat with TWC? 2009? Probably not. I think there's going to be an incentive to add more HD Viacom channels, which should keep good terms going.


I wonder if we will get an announcement in 2014 about Chiller HD launching?


Oh yea, I wanted to ask do Sundance, Fearnet, and Independent Film Channel edit their movies or show commercials?


Satch


----------



## oriolesmagic

IFC shows commercials, but does not edit any movies.


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch: I think Viacom will be ok as well. A deal is more likely after the hit from The CBS blackout this past summer. Once it's done, Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD and anything else that launches in HD is in play.


Chiller HD would be nice and it might be the most high profile channel not in HD. I'm really hoping it finally happens.


IFC does not edit, FearNet does and does not. It's really hit and miss with them. Not completely sure on Sundance though.


----------



## Dah Finstah

I am switching providers to BHN, but a little disappointed in the deal I've been offered. It'll only be about $25-30 savings a month, yet $10-15 more per month than my daughter pays for BHN, even though she gets Lightning vs. the Turbo I've been offered AND she has the BHN-provided router (I'll have to provide my on to keep prices down).


----------



## oriolesmagic

 http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/twc-bright-house-get-showtime-anytime/146905


----------



## property33

STARZ preview this weekend, per this e-mail, at least in Central Florida


Bright House Networks and Starz would like to offer you a FREE Starz preview weekend, November 29 to December 1.


Your FREE Starz Preview Weekend includes access to:

• Lots of great Starz channels including Starz Edge, Starz Family, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy and Starz In Black

• Starz On Demand – watch Starz programming when you’re ready

• Starz Play lets you enjoy Starz programming anytime, anywhere on computers and select wireless devices. All you need is an Internet connection and a Bright House Networks My Services account.

• Starz on BHTV – tune in to Starz programming on your computer and most wireless devices, anywhere in your home using the BHTV app.

• Saturday and Sunday movies featuring Oz the Great and Powerful, Zero Dark Thirty, Ghost Rider Spirit of Vengeance and Antwone Fisher, just to name a few, and original series programming with Spartacus: Gods of the Arena

Parental Controls Info

Starz features R and TVMA rated content. If you’d like more information on Parental Controls, click here.


How to Access your FREE Starz Preview Weekend

To take advantage of this free offer, tune to channel 285 and press the SELECT button on your remote to access the free preview.


Or, you can contact us and a customer care representative will be happy to activate your free preview weekend.


After you access the preview, tune to Starz programming starting on channel 287 to enjoy the preview!


----------



## kevin120

Okay looks like TWC posted the legal notice for the RGV a day earlier than normal this week










Texas is getting:

Al Jazeera America SD

El Rey SD

El Rey HD

Smithsonian SD

Ovation SD

VOD preview is being removed from channel 699? Wondering if they are getting ready for ODN 7.0?


I think Al Jazeera HD and Ovation HD will be added though unannounced. Kind of like they did with Sprout.


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice, delivered along with 87 pounds of Black Friday sales flyers. Click on the image for the larger version.


Best wishes to everyone for a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nayan

Awesome Yimitz thank you for posting this! You have a great Thanksgiving too







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Wow!


Were getting The Encore and Plex HD's.


Orlando will likely also get IndiePlex and RetroPlex HD. It shows that leaker did not have everything.


No MTM surprises although Jewelry TV is not listed.


As expected, The Viacom Suite, YES Network and WGN America again are.


It looks like the HD Pak channels are moving to new locations too.


All in all, this is great news and definitely upgrades Movie Pass.


----------



## Nayan

Yes it does! Now the Movie Pass won't feel like such a waste with more HD added.


I'm sure a deal will be made for the Viacom suite before the end of the year.


Was MLB Network on there last time, or is that a new add to the list? NHL Network has been on there for what seems like forever.


----------



## HDOrlando

I've seen MLB Network on TWC ones although BHN's just show Extra Innings and Strike Zone. They are all likely tied together.


NHL Network/Center Ice has been there for a while but I doubt there is a drop dead since people have already bought Center Ice for the year. Something should get done during the offseason.


I doubt Viacom goes dark after the TWC spat. However, YES Network could get tricky and WGN America may or may not have a drop dead.


In the end, Movie Pass definitely got upgraded with this announcement and Starz will not be far behind new year along with Nick Jr. and Nik Toons Hd after The Viacom deal.


After all the Encore and Plexs are added shortly after the new year, BHN Orlando will have 232 HD Channels.


----------



## oriolesmagic

You're the envy of the nation again, as always. I figure the Starz HD can't be far behind either. Classic HD and Suspense HD have their first providers as they launch in December, although I suspect Charter will have them too.


----------



## Nayan

Yep, we have a bunch of HD channels. How many of them we all actually watch is another story







.


Starz is the biggest hole we have as far as HD channels go. Once that get's filled then everything else turns into wants, like Chiller HD when it launches and Pivot, along with maybe getting AXS and HDNet Movies back.


----------



## HDOrlando

We definitely are OM. Charter is making strides though.


Once Starz HD and Nick Jr. HD/Nick Toons HD are added, it clears out the major stuff. Hopefully, they will offer a free preview of Movie Pass.


Of course, HD holdouts like Chiller, Discovery Fit and Health, Viacom Channels and ESPN Classic could launch but it will soon become those or new additions like Pivot, Revolt, etc.

AXS.TV/HDNet Movies have been gone almost 4 1/2 years. You have to think they will eventually make concessions as AXS.Tv does seem to be having any luck getting back the systems they lost years ago. EPIX would be a big add as well but do not think anything is cooking there.


HD should keep coming though as we get closer to that all HD lineup.


BTW: No notice for Orlando today. This was not a surprise given I could not pull Indiana's notice off The IndyStar this morning. I'm betting it comes Friday but do have channel number estimates based on the SD channels on the HD list in my sig.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17600_100#post_24003953
> 
> 
> We definitely are OM. Charter is making strides though.
> 
> 
> Once Starz HD and Nick Jr. HD/Nick Toons HD are added, it clears out the major stuff. Hopefully, they will offer a free preview of Movie Pass.
> 
> 
> Of course, HD holdouts like Chiller, Discovery Fit and Health, Viacom Channels and ESPN Classic could launch but it will soon become those or new additions like Pivot, Revolt, etc.
> 
> AXS.TV/HDNet Movies have been gone almost 4 1/2 years. You have to think they will eventually make concessions as AXS.Tv does seem to be having any luck getting back the systems they lost years ago. EPIX would be a big add as well but do not think anything is cooking there.
> 
> 
> HD should keep coming though as we get closer to that all HD lineup.
> 
> 
> BTW: No notice for Orlando today. This was not a surprise given I could not pull Indiana's notice off The IndyStar this morning. I'm betting it comes Friday but do have channel number estimates based on the SD channels on the HD list in my sig.



Epix could come in a Viacom deal. DirecTV's deal gave them the option to add Epix, an option they have not yet taken. Their last Starz/Encore deal was supposed to bring the Plex channels, perhaps they will launch with the new D14 satellite next year. I'm hoping when that happens, DirecTV gets everything Bright House has.


HDNet Movies is a great channel, they air a lot of great movies. There are some days, like yesterday, where I almost recorded every movie they aired.


ESPN Classic will likely not launch in HD, it's rumored to be used as a tool to create the SEC Network next year. ESPN Classic had a lot more value when they had the rights to more things, but as each professional league started their own network, that content dried up. Each of those networks air old content, especially NBA TV.


Discovery Fit & Health is basically a clearinghouse for all other Discovery programming, so just about everything on there is HD anyway, so there's no reason it can't launch. Considering TWC's deal, I don't know why you guys don't have Revolt already.


----------



## HDOrlando

The option to add Epix could be in the deal. We will see. If it was added to Movie Pass, I would consider getting it. That D14 satelite might net you guys quite a bit of HD.


I've heard about HDNet Movies. People rave about it but have never seen it. If they would allow TWC/BHn to add it on Movie Pass and/or HD Pak without AXS.TV, they would do it but the holdup is over AXS.TV.


Where have you heard about ESPN Classic becoming SEC Network? ESPN Classic does air a lot of retro ESPN content and those docs. I do like how the classic games left those networks though.


Discovery Fit and Health is the last Discovery English network to launch in HD. No reason why it will not come with all the new VOD coming from the Discovery deal.


No idea on Revolt but it could happen hopefully with Pivot.


----------



## Nayan

I tried a trial of Epix on my 360 and enjoyed it very much. That would be nice if the Viacom deal includes it.


Every time I go out of town I get to watch AXS/HDNet Movies. I really do miss those channels as they have some great offerings. I need to go out of town more I think lol







.


I was surprised we didn't get Revolt when it launched. They made a pretty big deal about it when it went live.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17600_100#post_24004181
> 
> 
> The option to add Epix could be in the deal. We will see. If it was added to Movie Pass, I would consider getting it. That D14 satelite might net you guys quite a bit of HD.
> 
> 
> I've heard about HDNet Movies. People rave about it but have never seen it. If they would allow TWC/BHn to add it on Movie Pass and/or HD Pak without AXS.TV, they would do it but the holdup is over AXS.TV.
> 
> 
> Where have you heard about ESPN Classic becoming SEC Network? ESPN Classic does air a lot of retro ESPN content and those docs. I do like how the classic games left those networks though.
> 
> 
> Discovery Fit and Health is the last Discovery English network to launch in HD. No reason why it will not come with all the new VOD coming from the Discovery deal.
> 
> 
> No idea on Revolt but it could happen hopefully with Pivot.



It has been more rumors than anything confirmed, but since bandwidth concerns are out there for cable and satellite, and the channel has had no carriage fee increases and very low viewership, it's been rumored that both ESPN Classic and ESPNEWS are headed for a format change. Now that you see some live sports being shown on ESPNEWS, I think it's possible ESPNEWS is renamed ESPN3, and a lot of that content is cleared on there. Having SportsCenter and ESPN/ESPN2 shows air constantly over there isn't doing much, and in the age of smartphones, people don't need SportsCenter to catch highlights or scores.


----------



## HDOrlando

Who knows on EPIX although it does intrique me. Putting it with Movie Pass would be nice.


I think AXS.TV/HDNet Movies will eventually cave. It's likely the main thing we do not have after we get the HD Starz.


Revolt probably is a later add option especially after The HD Starz and Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD are added.


Those ESPN rumors hav been going on for a few years now but only last heard them with LongHorn Network before it launched.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Cox has it on Movie Pass, so it's not unprecedented to do it that way.


----------



## HDOrlando

AXS.TV?


Them insisting to have it on Digital Basic is what led to it being dropped.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17600_100#post_24006042
> 
> 
> AXS.TV?
> 
> 
> Them insisting to have it on Digital Basic is what led to it being dropped.



No, Epix is on Movie Pass with Cox.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,


Got ya.


We will see what happens over this next month.


----------



## Nayan

Happy Thanksgiving







.


----------



## bwatfod141

I'm thinking about adding Bright House service at my house. If I add an internet only plan will I be able to pick up ClearQam channels on the coax, or is the basic TV package required?


----------



## StephenRC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwatfod141*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17670#post_24007192
> 
> 
> If I add an internet only plan will I be able to pick up ClearQam channels on the coax, or is the basic TV package required?



Basic cable required and a BH supplied DTA will be required soon to tune to any channel.


----------



## obie_fl

So a DTA is needed to get ClearQam even if you have a QAM tuner? Does this effectively mean there are no ClearQAM channels on BHN? I thought the DTA was for non-QAM tuner sets or to tune Premium services.


----------



## feb1003

To everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Nayan

Yes, you will need a DTA. The ClearQAM channels will be going away soon (I'm guessing at the beginning of the year sometime). It's a tiny box, about the size of a Roku and hook-up is very easy. With the FCC allowing companies to scramble their signals, even locals, it was inevitable that everyone would need some kind of box in the future.


----------



## HDOrlando

I hope everyone had a Happy ThanksGiving!


I'll be posting the notices tomorrow.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17670#post_24009037
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a Happy ThanksGiving!
> 
> 
> I'll be posting the notices tomorrow.



I had a so so thanksgiving mixed really had a family emergency and tried to brave the caotic crowds at Walmart well I passed up on a good offer though







didn't have the money but someone stopped me in the parking lot and gave me one of the $98 garunteed 32" HDTV price cards due to them being in line and they got the card due to the store running out well I gave it to someone hopefully they use it as they said that sounded like a good deal to them










thank goodness I have all of my Christmas shopping done! Under $200 too










I saved a ton probably about $200










I am anticipating a good notice for North Texas on monday










I thought it was interesting that I got an offer for a 32" inch TV but couldn't get it due to having to buy other stuff. I know family members that I would have given it to if I had the money.


How was everyone else's thanksgiving? I spent it with family and had a good time for the most part except for the emergency. I really didn't watch tv this thanksgiving. I was too busy with other stuff.


I really don't need another TV but I would have gone for if it was a samsung TV and I had the money.


Still I am thankful that I have at least 150 HD channels because I know of areas that don't have HD or cable available at all.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I hope all is alright with the family.


The sounds good about the Shopping and the good deed you did.


I'm done with my shopping myself.


Hopefully, you'll get a nice notice. I'm about to post Indiana's.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is Indiana's notice

http://www2.indystar.com/webcat/classified/adshow?category=Public+Notices&keyword=bright+house 


It's confirmed we will get IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD too as Michigan already has both so it wasn't in their notice. They also have the other Encores being added on Dec 9 with Encore Black HD and the Plex HD.


I'll post our notice when it arrives in a few hours.


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This...

Legal - 11/29/13

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with Gol TV, MLB Extra Innings, MLB Strike Zone, Music Choice (MC), NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, WAPA America and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Also, our agreements with BET, Centric, Comedy Central, Logo, MLB Network, MTV, MTV2, Nick Jr., Nickelodeon, Nicktoons, Palladia, Spike, TeenNick, TV Land, VH-1, and VH-1 Classic expire on December 31, 2013 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Bright House Networks may cease carriage of WGN America on or after January 1, 2014. Additionally, our agreement with YES Network expires on January 1, 2014 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. Effective December 31, 2013, Soapnet, channel 219 will be removed from the channel lineup. On or after January 1, 2014, ShopNBC and ShopNBC HD will rebrand to ShopHQ and ShopHQ HD. On or after January 1, 2014, the following services will be made available to Standard Tier subscribers with a digital device: •Investigation DiscoveryChannel 153 •Investigation Discovery HDChannel 1153 On or after January 1, 2014, the following On Demand services will be added to the channel lineup: •Encore On DemandChannels 634 & 1634 •MoviePlex On DemandChannels 635 & 1635 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. Effective December 6, 2013, the following services will be added to the SDV system: •Al Jazeera AmericaChannel 318 •Al Jazeera America HDChannel 1318 On or after December 9, 2013, the following services will be added to the SDV system: •Encore Action HDMovie Pass Channel 1642 •Encore Classic HDMovie Pass Channel 1639 •Encore Black HDMovie Pass Channel 1643 •Encore Suspense HDMovie Pass Channel 1641 •MoviePlex HDMovie Pass Channel 1613 •RetroPlex HDMovie Pass Channel 1644 •IndiePlex HDMovie Pass Channel 1645 On or before January 1, 2014, the following services will be added to the SDV system: •El ReyChannel 812 •El Rey HDChannel 1812 •OvationChannel 227 •Ovation HDChannel 1227 •Smithsonian Channel Channel 166 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 11/29/13 - 6115830) - 11/29


----------



## Nayan

Oh Kevin







. I'm sorry to hear about the family emergency and I hope everything turns out okay. After hearing about all the fights at various Wall-Marts I'm glad you made it out in one piece!


My Thanksgiving was spent on a site called Cheap A$$ Gamers, as they were updating the deals at Amazon so that's how I did my shopping. I cooked a nice dinner of Salmon and salad and of course football was involved







.


I hope everyone else had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is Orlando's Notice

*MTM Agreements*


Expire December 31, 2013


Viacom Suite

Fox Life

TVE Internacional


Expire on January 1, 2014


WGN America

YES Network


Note: The WGN America line in the paragraph says may cease carriage. The wording sounds more serious than YES Network's. It's on the Michigan Notice that Yimitz uploaded on the previous page if you want to read it.


Hopefully, they can reach renewals with all of these providers.


Moving on..........................


I'm going to do this by dates as it could get confusing

*On or after December 6*


The following services will be added to the SDV System


Al Jazeera America SD/HD Channel 50/1223

*On or after December 9*


By Channels it says SDV system but on the two OD's it just says added to the channel lineup.


Encore Action HD Movie Pass Channel 1382

Encore Classic HD Movie Pass Channel 1379

Encore Black HD Movie Pass Channel 1383

Encore Suspense HD Movie Pass Channel 1381

MoviePlex HD Movie Pass Channel 1391

RetroPlex HD Movie Pass Channel 1386

IndiePlex HD Movie Pass Channel 1387

Encore On Demand Movie Pass Channels 395 & 1395

MoviePlex On Demand Movie Pass Channels 396 & 1396

*On or after January 1, 2014*


The following services will be added to The SDV System


El Rey SD/HD Channels 940/1940

Ovation SD/HD Channels 160/1277

Smithsonian Channel Channel 370

*Effective December 31, 2013*


SoapNet goes bye-bye.


Considering that it was supposed to end almost two years ago, it shows how slow ESPN was to get everyone on board for Disney Junior.


My mom was not happy about the news but now I can call her and let her know the officially pull date.

*On or after January 1, 2014*


ShopNBC becomes ShopHQ.

Investigation Discovery moves to The Standard Tier but no channel relocation. This is due to the new Discovery Agreement and well deserved for such a good channel.

*On or after January 13, 2014*


Bright House is changing the names of some equipment and services


Digital Tier/Digital Basic Tier will be renamed to Premier TV Service

Turbo will renamed to Lightning 30

Converter will be renamed to Standard Box

HD Converter will be renamed to HD Box

Combo will be renamed to Bundle

Navigator will be renamed to Digital Guide


Really? They needed to list these with the new name in bold? Really?


That's all folks.


----------



## bwatfod141

What is a DTA? Is this a tuning adapter? Is this something that could be purchased, or only leased?


----------



## HDOrlando

This notice did not offer many surprises thanks to The Michigan and Indiana notices.


I did get the HD numbers for The 7 new Movie Pass Channels correctly thanks to how they match up the Movie Pass SD section. This saved me some time with the chart.


Over the next month, there are 11 HD channels launching.


It starts with GAC HD (Previous Notice) and Al-Jazerra America HD next week.


Then, the following week, we get all of those HD Movie Pass Channels with the OD's


and it ends with El Ray HD and after exactly one year away, the return of Ovation HD.


This does not include Willow Cricket HD which seems to be delayed.


It's definitely a good way to end the year. Let's just hope nothing gets pulled and it does seem The Viacom Suite, WGN America and YES Network will be on the ones to watch here.


----------



## Nayan

I guess they really wanted you to notice it!










It is a good way to end the year though, so I'm pretty happy. Getting a couple of the deals out of the way opens up some new possibilities for next year as well as the addition of more Starz. I am really hoping the Viacom negotiations do not turn into a pissing match, as that's the last thing either of them need after the last fiasco.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwatfod141*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17700#post_24010065
> 
> 
> What is a DTA? Is this a tuning adapter? Is this something that could be purchased, or only leased?



It's like a tiny converter box, about the size of a Roku or a little bigger than a deck of cards. You'll need one of those to receive BH programming if you do not already have a converter box or Cable-card as most all of the clear QAM channels will be scrambled.


----------



## bwatfod141




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17700#post_24010161
> 
> 
> It's like a tiny converter box, about the size of a Roku or a little bigger than a deck of cards. You'll need one of those to receive BH programming if you do not already have a converter box or Cable-card as most all of the clear QAM channels will be scrambled.


If I bought one on eBay, would this work? Or do I need to get one from BH?


----------



## Nayan

You have to get it from BH. If you already have their TV service then you can get two free for a year, otherwise it's $2/month.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17700#post_24009805
> 
> 
> Oh Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm sorry to hear about the family emergency and I hope everything turns out okay. After hearing about all the fights at various Wall-Marts I'm glad you made it out in one piece!
> 
> 
> My Thanksgiving was spent on a site called Cheap A$$ Gamers, as they were updating the deals at Amazon so that's how I did my shopping. I cooked a nice dinner of Salmon and salad and of course football was involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I hope everyone else had a great Thanksgiving.



Well, ours was good except for a bout with lake-effect snow* on our traditional 120-mile drive up north to the in-laws. This was made up for by my sister-in-law's cooking, and the fact that I got to watch the Lions game for the first time since the OTA digital conversion (they now have Dish).


Traffic on the way home was much heavier than normal, no doubt due to all the stores opening late in the day. We passed a Walmart whose parking lot was full, and cars waiting just to get into the lot.


* (My apologies for using this word in the Orlando section.)


----------



## Nayan

Never apologize for using the word snow







. I do miss it sometimes. I'm glad you made it home safely though and you could watch the Lions stomp the Packers (my son was not happy lol)







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17700#post_24009805
> 
> 
> Oh Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm sorry to hear about the family emergency and I hope everything turns out okay. After hearing about all the fights at various Wall-Marts I'm glad you made it out in one piece!
> 
> 
> My Thanksgiving was spent on a site called Cheap A$$ Gamers, as they were updating the deals at Amazon so that's how I did my shopping. I cooked a nice dinner of Salmon and salad and of course football was involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I hope everyone else had a great Thanksgiving.



Hopefully my aunt will be okay Nayan










Oh guys I waited until almost 9pm to go shopping at walmart after the frenzy was almost over







besides I got a lot of the black friday deals last friday when walmart discounted a lot of things that were the same prices as last night. I went to toys r us and their black friday was today and not last night none of their deals were good boo! Walmart was packed so I just went and got bop it and something else and did the self checkout which was quick. I then went to McDonalds in the store and ate and then high tailed it to kohl's where they were having a huge sale and the line moved pretty fast. So yeah no black friday frenzy for me. Last year or the year before last someone got stabbed at the Walmart I went to but they had a lot more security this year










Oh and thanks to the riots no-one is allowed to go into electronics unless they are buying a big ticket item on black-friday.


Oh guys I figured that there would be fights over black friday items so that is why I went last week and got the remaining items last night. I will tell you guys I have a lot of the popular board games, hot wheels and other things. Sorry guys I am just in the holiday spirit to giving family things for christmas


----------



## Nayan

I hope so too Kevin. And never apologize for being a giving person! The world could use a lot more of those







.


I scored some good deals yesterday on Amazon and today I will head out to Wal-Mart to buy gift cards to donate to the girls ranch.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17700#post_24010389
> 
> 
> I hope so too Kevin. And never apologize for being a giving person! The world could use a lot more of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I scored some good deals yesterday on Amazon and today I will head out to Wal-Mart to buy gift cards to donate to the girls ranch.



Nayan but I was given a once in a lifetime deal and I really could have used that $98 TV







my living room TV has a burn in spot where someone washed it with cleaner. I already have 3 32" 720p HDTVs so I am okay but if I had the money I would have gotten it. I mispoke I spent about $150 total and that was getting things for about 12 people. I was catching things on sale for $5 here and there and hot wheels were 60 cents a piece. I think the most expensive items I got where $15 a piece. Everything was on sale except for 1 item. I think I did good knowing I probably won't have the money closer to Christmas purchase the things. Oh Nayan your going to love this I had to go get pillows at Kohl's







50% off










yeah really good deals but hey I got mine early so I didn't miss out. When I went to Walmart yesterday the $5 games were obliterated as well at Toys R Us. Also the $3 hasbro flash games were gone. Hot Wheels singles were gone except for about 10 or so of them. I got 11 last week and had a good variety to choose from.


Oh Nayan I was too busy yesterday heck I missed the Texas Longhorns game along with the Cowboys. I went to Walmart twice once around 2pm took the cousins shopping while they waited on thanksgiving dinner to be done. Wouldn't let the young ones miss out on the fun would I







and later in the evening. My dad made a good turkey too!


Hey Nayan I have actually done pretty good on keeping my costs down about 2 years ago I spent a $1000 on christmas making sure that I got everyone something.


Back to regularly scheduled programming










Hey does anyone else here watch regular show? Just wondering I am 23 and love it even though it is a cartoon I think it has teen/adult situations and I can say it is awesome in HD even though it looks like water color paintings that were turned into scenes. Oh I have to say that shows thanksgiving special was cool how everything could go wrong and then it turns out perfect and wind up having dinner with family


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is The Bakersfield notice courtesy of our friend feb1003


On dec 31th 2013 Soapnet will be remove ch221

on or after 1/1/14 ShopNBC will be rebrand ShopHQ and ShopHQ HD

on or after 1/1/14 the following services will be available to Standard Tier subscribers with digital device

Investigation Discovery ch418 sd and 1418 hd


on or after Jan 1 2014 the following on demand services will be added to the channel lineup

Encore on demand ch 678 sd and ch 1678 hd

Movieplex on demand ch 681 sd and 1681 HD


On jan 21 2014 or after the following chs will be relocated


Jewerly tv from ch 59 sd to ch 75sd the HD ch 1059 to 1075

Estrella tv from ch 28 to ch 22

This TV from ch 40 to ch 240

Ve-me tv from ch 32 to ch 241

Create tv from ch 23 to ch 242

Live well tv from ch 35 to ch 243

Kids tv from ch 47 to ch 244

NHK tv from ch 48 to ch245

Mav tv from ch 1118 to ch 1147

MLB Strike Zone from ch 1120 to ch 1149

Univision Telenovelas from ch585 to ch 638

Univsion Deportes ch 580 to ch 637 and ch 1580 hd to ch 1637 hd


On jan 21 2014 analogs chs 23 -72 will be duplicated in the digital portion of the lineup on the same channel positions.


on jan 21 2014 the following duplicated channels will be removed from the channel lineup


HBO Latino East ch 638 the West feed ch 637

Max Latino ch 639 sd and the HD ch1639


The following channels will be added to the SDV


On dec 6, 2013

Al Jazeera America ch 99 sd and ch1099 Hd


on dec 9 2013 or after the following chs added to the SDV system on MOVIE PASS

Encore Action HD ch 1670

Encore Classic Hd ch 1664

Encore Black Hd ch 1672

Encore Suspense Hd ch 1668

MoviePlex Hd ch 1680

Retroplex hd Ch 1682

IndiePlex Hd ch 1683


On jan1 2014 or after

El Rey ch 233 and Ch 636 Hd ch 1233 and ch 1636

Ovation tv ch 232 and ch 1232 HD

Smithsonian tv ch 395


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: I'm glad you got pretty much everything you wanted to get (even the pillows!). Even though you didn't get the TV I'm sure you made someone's night giving the voucher to them. Overall you did well!


I have not heard of that show, but if it makes you feel better I am well over 40 and enjoy cartoons (especially Spongebob







).


HD: Not much difference, except they get a couple channel moves. It's nice to see all the areas that we know of getting things at the same time.


----------



## dishrich

Well gotta hand it to you BH subs...you're the first systems (again) to get yet another new HD channel that is just now being put up in HD - MoviePlex! (On top of GAC, which I would like myself)

Nice to see other cable/sat subs getting Xmas gifts like this.







And YEA, I'm jealous (again)







- but I am happy for y'all - Happy Holidays.


----------



## kevin120

something is up with GSN HD in Texas! Wichita Falls shows it as ch 1106 on MSN TV and Zap 2 it while TWC's website shows it as channel 1006. I am wondering if it has launched or will launch on 1/1/14? the Golden Triangle is showing it on channel 1006 on TWC website as well and 1106 on MSN TV and Zap 2 it. I don't think those areas have launched it yet but could have had the data added early to the website? I don't think TWC would only add it in two areas of the state? Not to mention most adds now are state wide.


----------



## Nayan

Just found this while browsing the forums. Has a date for when this area's Clear-QAM changes:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1502343/time-warner-cable-changes#post_24007626


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich: Thanks as always. It's only going to keep coming but once we get Starz HD out of the way, there are no roadblocks for when other stuff becomes available.


----------



## HDOrlando

GAC HD Channel 1268 is now up via "The Trick". For "Trick" info, please send me a PM.


Al-Jazeera and The Encore/Plex HD channels are not up yet.


It was leaked a little over a week ago that GAC HD would launch on 12/3 which is this Tuesday.


Al-Jazeera HD is scheduled to launch on Friday with the Encore and Plex HD's scheduled scheduled for a week from tomorrow although some might launch a little later in Michigan.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17700_100#post_24013431
> 
> 
> something is up with GSN HD in Texas! Wichita Falls shows it as ch 1106 on MSN TV and Zap 2 it while TWC's website shows it as channel 1006. I am wondering if it has launched or will launch on 1/1/14? the Golden Triangle is showing it on channel 1006 on TWC website as well and 1106 on MSN TV and Zap 2 it. I don't think those areas have launched it yet but could have had the data added early to the website? I don't think TWC would only add it in two areas of the state? Not to mention most adds now are state wide.



Kevin, according to my database, Wichita Falls and Beaumont are the only TWC TX systems that have had GSN HD before.


----------



## dotsdavid

GAC hd is up in Indiana do you guys have in Florida yet


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


No, only when I do "The trick".


Since Indy and Michigan have been getting updates right before us, this means that 12/3 launch date for Orlando is looking pretty likely.


It's the first in many HD channels coming over the next week.


- Al-Jazeera HD is coming on Friday

- 4 HD Encores/3 Plex HD plus Encore On Demand and MoviePlex On Demand are coming next week at this time although there is that on or after date.


----------



## kevin120

well got today's notice and it mentioned:


El Rey SD and HD

SD: 156 (Greenville) 272 (Dallas)

HD: 792 (Greenville) 729 (Dallas) I am almost most certain the Greenville notice of 792 is a typo and it is actually 729 like Dallas as both areas a had G4 HD on 729 and now it is open.


Smithsonian SD:

111 (Greenville) 212 (Dallas)


Ovation SD:

144 (Greenville) 295 (Dallas)


nothing on Ovation HD maybe it will show up on channel 707 on January 1st as that is the old number in Dallas and it is open still?


Still wondering if my area is going to get a surprise update with new Encore and Starz HD channels? I noticed the TWC website mentions the movie pass as having new channels but fails to mention what they are.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


A leaker did not know about our Encore/Plex Update so it could be a late update.


Then again, we get a lot more HD than you but do kinda envy you for having Pivot HD. It's the only thing available that I want and do not have.


----------



## HDOrlando

GAC HD is now up on Channel 1268


----------



## Nayan

What do you think the chances are that we'll get Al Jazeera a wee bit early using 'the trick'?


----------



## kevin120

TWC is deploying the next version of Navigator this week in Texas with various areas being done over each night. Dallas is Friday! So my DCX3510M should have the 16x9 guide friday morning


----------



## sdasilva


Moved to correct forum.


----------



## obie_fl

^ Yep wrong thread try this one.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I think it's very possible.


Kevin: Awesome!


----------



## voltaire10

I just received this from Roku:


"Expecting guests for the holidays? Spoil them with Time Warner Cable in the guest room; no additional cable box needed. Simply connect a Roku player to your TV, add the TWC Channel from the Roku Channel Store, verify your TWC service*, and you're ready to stream up to 300 live channels of TWC programming — along with all the great channels you already enjoy on your Roku."


Any whispers that BHN would be following suit? How nice would that be to have a Roku app to forgo a cable box?


----------



## Nayan

TWC has had that for awhile I think. The closest thing we have is the TV app for certain devices and the availability to watch BH on your computer. I would love to ditch my boxes for a Roku app but I don't think it'll happen any time soon.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

*12 Days of Giving: Brighten the Holidays for Those In Need*


As another way to continue supporting local organizations throughout community, Bright House Networks is helping make this time of year brighter for those in need through the second annual 12 Days of Giving.


Starting today, go to the Bright House Networks Facebook page to vote for your favorite charitable organizations that assist the Military, the Homeless, the Hungry, Families, Seniors and Pets. After you vote, share it with your friends to help spread the word about 12 Days of Giving.


Local charities were invited to participate in the 12 Days of Giving based on predetermined requirements that include 501(c)3 status, mission statement and outreach area. At the end of the 12 days, Bright House Networks will donate a total of $100,000 to select charities throughout all of its service areas.


Bright House Networks customers can vote every day through Friday, December 13. Cash prizes will be given to three organizations that receive the most votes in each of the determined service areas. On December 16, the top five charities with the most votes overall will compete in a final round during the last two days, where they can earn $1 per vote, and share in up to $40,000 in additional award money.


Vote now for your favorite charity on Facebook for the Bright House Networks’ 12 Days of Giving.

https://www.facebook.com/brighthouse.cable?sk=app_278465152274055


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voltaire10*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17730#post_24028261
> 
> 
> I just received this from Roku:
> 
> 
> "Expecting guests for the holidays? Spoil them with Time Warner Cable in the guest room; no additional cable box needed. Simply connect a Roku player to your TV, add the TWC Channel from the Roku Channel Store, verify your TWC service*, and you're ready to stream up to 300 live channels of TWC programming — along with all the great channels you already enjoy on your Roku."
> 
> 
> Any whispers that BHN would be following suit? How nice would that be to have a Roku app to forgo a cable box?



Don't want to hear much from Roku until they fix their firmware issue that causes audio gltiching once per minute when streaming Pandora, Slacker and other apps when connected to the miniport. They promised a fix by Oct 1st which then was November 1st and still crickets....the bug has been there since the last firmware update, numerous complaints have gone unanswered and they even closed the thread of complaints on their forums with a terse "we're working on it go away type msg". This impacts all models.


----------



## Nayan

I heard about that. Crappy way to treat customers







. I'll have to find a different way to hook it up while I make room for my new toy.


----------



## Hakemon

Is that affecting all models of the Roku? I haven't turned mine on in ages, and I may not let it do a firmware update now.


Side note, anyone having Netflix issues? I can't stream over 600kbps, yet speed test on BHN's site is giving me good steady results of 11mbps and 1mbps up (yea, 11mbps down).


I will be upgrading to Lightening 90 soon this week anyway, so I guess I can report back if it fixes itself.


----------



## HDOrlando

Someone on the TWC NYC thread said there is now an HD section on Starz On Demand


If anyone has Starz, can you please check your On Demand Section to confirm if we have this?


Thanks!


----------



## oriolesmagic

Not a real exciting channel, but Daystar HD is now a new possibility for you guys. Charter in Mt. Pleasant, MI is launching this with some things you guys already have or are getting (Encore Classic HD, Encore Suspense HD, MoviePlex HD, GAC HD, INSP HD, Jewelry TV HD, ShopHQ HD, FamilyNet HD).


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakemon*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17730#post_24033431
> 
> 
> Is that affecting all models of the Roku? I haven't turned mine on in ages, and I may not let it do a firmware update now.
> 
> 
> Side note, anyone having Netflix issues? I can't stream over 600kbps, yet speed test on BHN's site is giving me good steady results of 11mbps and 1mbps up (yea, 11mbps down).
> 
> 
> I will be upgrading to Lightening 90 soon this week anyway, so I guess I can report back if it fixes itself.



Sadly it does. Do not update it!


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: It probably is in play for us.


Nayan and Everyone: You can get the not available screen when you punch in 150 SD/1223 HD for Al Jazeera America.


No video yet and if you scroll with your arrows, you can see the programs in the guide starting Monday although they show today's programs on the SD Channel guide.


----------



## Nayan

Well I'm hopeful that it will arrive without a hitch tomorrow







.


And will someone tell WESH to get it together over there? It's been bad the past couple days for me.


----------



## HDOrlando

I doubt there will be any glitches. You'll finally have your Al-Jazeera tomorrow and maybe video pops up later today. Keep punching it in as the day moves on.


On WESH, I never watch it. The only time I watch the station is for Football and "Revolution". The only local news I watch is on 13.


----------



## Nayan

AJA is live!!


----------



## HDOrlando

It is indeed.


----------



## feb1003

HDOrlando


Here in Bakersfield Aja is on Ch99 sd ch 1099 HD still not on guide yet but if you punch in the numbers it comes on, also earlier this week BHN move GAC to new location ch 1231 HD and ch 231 sd


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feb1003*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17730#post_24036341
> 
> 
> HDOrlando
> 
> 
> Here in Bakersfield Aja is on Ch99 sd ch 1099 HD still not on guide yet but if you punch in the numbers it comes on, also earlier this week BHN move GAC to new location ch 1231 HD and ch 231 sd



Feb1003,


Thanks as always for the update.


Next week, we are on Encore/Plex/On Demand Watch.


Thanks again!


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17730#post_24035843
> 
> 
> It is indeed.



Not yet in Michigan. I guess this ends the streak of us getting stuff a tad before you do.


----------



## kevin120

okay got a good little christmas card in the mail today! 3 months free showtime from TWC










Oh Texas is getting Al Jazzera America HD and Ovation HD even though they are not on the notice (tech support confirmed)


December 9th is when those international packages go live here


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: It is a TC-BHN national rollout so this might be an exception to the rule.


Al-Jazeera HD is now in the guide.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17730#post_24039362
> 
> 
> Yimitz: It is a TC-BHN national rollout so this might be an exception to the rule.
> 
> 
> Al-Jazeera HD is now in the guide.



Turns out I was looking at the wrong TV. Our main TV's DVR uses Navigator, and AJA is in the guide and I can select it. The TV here in my office, on the other hand, is connected to a STB running iGuide. On this STB, AJA is not in the guide, nor can I select it directly.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sounds good.


Next week will be the real test. Your notice was different than others and gave days for The Encore/Plex additions (Instead of On or After Dec 9, it was some on or after Dec 9 and others on or after Jan 2)


Hopefully, you see all of those around Dec 9 and give us the heads up.


----------



## bwatfod141

I'm using ClearQAM tuners in my house for TV. Any idea why my Sharp Aquos cannot pick up WKMG 6.1 and 6.2 while my Samsung picks it up just fine. At first I thought it was a bad coax feed, but I swapped the TVs and I am getting the same result on the sharp. Possibly a weak tuner in the Sharp?


----------



## Nayan

It could be. I have the same issue with my Sony while my Vizio picks up everything under the sun.


----------



## Hakemon

I had issues at one time where my Samsung, every time you tuned to NBC 2.1 through Cable clear QAM, the TV would automatically re-tune to Bright House Sports Network. It was weird, but it looks like it stopped doing that.


----------



## kevin120

here we go again Texas shafted once again with HD adds










no Al Jazzerra America HD!


what is the point of SDV if we can't get the HD version? But why do we get El Rey HD if no AJA HD or Ovation HD? HD is nice but the rollout process is becoming worry some for TWC as certain areas are getting HD and SD feeds of X channel why other areas are getting channel Z in SD only or not at all.


I don't know but I am starting to think that TWC Dallas maybe having SDV issues as late this week SDV channels messed up saying press A to continue watching on my navigator box Navigator and one my iGuide boxes has been showing S0500 and one moment please lately looks like my service group could be now maxing out the SDV bandwidth pool?


Same will probably happen with Ovation! I am going to be frustrated if it not reinstated in HD in Dallas.


the software upgrade has been pushed back due to weather!


my areas is similar to yimitz's as we have a mix of iGuide and Navigator boxes.


----------



## mbclev

No Al Jazeera America HD in Cleveland yet. (Channel 376 SD throughout the Midwest region for non-former Insight systems with digital cable.) The most recent channel adds (Revolt, for example) for northeast Ohio digital systems have been SD only.


----------



## HDOrlando

It sucks to see you guys getting the shaft HD wise.


Were awaiting some Encore/Plex HD with Encore and MoviePlex On Demand starting today.


----------



## Nayan

I agree with HDO, it sucks you guys don't have those yet








.


----------



## Hakemon

Awe. I wanted to get Lightening 90, and I was told that my SB6120 isn't DOCSIS 3.0 compatible. (Not true, but whatever, I'll take their gateway, but I'm using it in bridge mode).


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like the on or after date is in play as we have not gotten Encore/Plex HD, Encore OD or MoviePlex OD today.


Sometimes premium stuff is delayed a little bit. It will be nice when this stuff is finally uploaded.


----------



## kevin120

have to say it is going to be a slow process recovering from that ice storm we had in North Texas had 4-6 inces in some places


we had major problems over the weekend:

Navigator lost guide updates for 2 days

SDV was giving a ton of press "A" to try again errors and iGuide said one moment please on most SDV stations

channel launches got jumbled up on monday morning with the new international packages only 5 channels out of 13 total launched on time:

Willow

UTV Movies

ITV Gold

Sony Entertainment Network Asia

Sahara Filmy


still need to launch:

CCTV4

NDTV 24x7

TVB1

TVB2

TVBs

TVBe

TVBv

Saigon Broadcast Television Network



got to say guys it got really bad here yesterday the ice was still bad and I had to stop on a bridge from spinning out and an 18 wheeler clipped my car radio antenna










although I think the master channel lineup is coming sooner than we think







TWC added the international premiums that are in the 300s into duplicate spots in the 1500s for the most part looks like TWC had to stop the rollout midway as on Navigator 1542 is TV Asia and on iGuide 1542 is one of the Star India channels looks like they put the wrong channel number on iGuide and they didn't duplicate the 4th Star India Package channel in the 1500s.


----------



## Nayan

Oh Kevin! Glad you made it to where you were going all in once piece. Driving in snow/ice is scary and I've had my share of close-calls over the years.


I'm sure when they get everything cleaned up and Mother Nature takes a long coffee break they'll load the rest of the channels.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Considering what can happen in an ice storm, I'm sure the last thing anyone cared about was the loading of a few obscure international channels.


----------



## Nayan

Over on the HOTP thread it seems Bio will be rebranded as lifestyle network FYI this summer. Sounds like another crap channel that I won't watch









http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/a-e-rebrands-bio-as-665036


----------



## HDOrlando

I never watch BIO and this new network does not sound like something for me.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17760#post_24062293
> 
> 
> Over on the HOTP thread it seems Bio will be rebranded as lifestyle network FYI this summer. Sounds like another crap channel that I won't watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/a-e-rebrands-bio-as-665036



I used to watch BIO a lot, years ago before the format changed. But not at all lately. I love this line:


"The new network will cater to a younger, upscale audience by becoming the first net on TV that reflects the way a new generation experience their lives."


Ummm ... you mean the ones that don't watch much network television? Let us all know how that works out for you.


----------



## Nayan

LOL! Yeah, it's not going so well







. I used to like BIO too when it first started, but now it has gone downhill and I doubt a rebrand is going to help any.


I also heard that Discovery is interested in buying Scripps, the owners of Food Network/Cooking Channel, etc. I used to love Food Network but now I hardly watch it except for an occasional episode of Chopped.


----------



## oriolesmagic

There's some occasionally interesting stuff on Bio. now, but it's hardly an essential channel for me. I watched it more when it was one of the only HD digital plus channels Atlantic Broadband had.


It sounds a little similar to what they're trying to do with Pivot, but in entertainment.


----------



## Nayan

I know HD wants Pivot and it looks like something I would watch. Maybe next year they'll add it here. It always seems that things I like end up going away, being cancelled, etc. I'm going to start saying I hate things. Maybe they'll stay around longer







.


----------



## dotsdavid

What's the hold up on those encore hd channels?


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: Sounds like Velocity a bit too. Not sure pivot is meant for the upscale audience though.


Nayan: I watch House Hunters on HGTV and sometimes things on Travel Channel. Not sure much would change but am looking forward to seeing the new OD from The Discovery Deal uploaded.


Oriolesmagic: When HD started, a lot of us would watch stuff because it was in HD. That could be the case on Pivot and I do want that channel Nayan for those documentaries. Maybe it will come in the spring.


dotsdavid: Not sure although it seems premium channels take longer to upload. I cannot get them via "The Trick" either.


When we get you, you will probably see them first.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Pivot is getting some added distribution. My former cable company, Atlantic Broadband, is adding it 1/1/14. However, they're dropping GSN and using Pivot as its replacement.


----------



## HDOrlando

We missed out on the good years of GSN.


On those Encore/Plex/OD channels, I would not expect to see them until sometime this week.


----------



## Nayan

Yes we did







.


----------



## voltaire10

Did I miss somebody mention that music choice channels are being moved to the 800's? My media center guide is all whacked out right now.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like I was wrong.


The 4 HD Encores, 3 HD Plexes along with Encore On Demand and Movie Plex On Demand channels are LIVE!


Could someone with Movie Pass please let us know the goodies that are on Encore On Demand (1395) and MoviePlex On Demand (1396)?


Voltaire10: Which box do you have and are you in Orlando? I do believe a move on Music Choice is happening along with new additions.


----------



## dotsdavid

I don't have those yet here in indy


----------



## Nayan

I have Movie Pass and they are indeed live







. The On Demands are not in HD though, but they have categories like Action, Horror, etc. Lot's of movies to choose from, so it's still a pretty nice addition and makes the Movie Pass a better value.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17700_100#post_24069101
> 
> 
> I have Movie Pass and they are indeed live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The On Demands are not in HD though, but they have categories like Action, Horror, etc. Lot's of movies to choose from, so it's still a pretty nice addition and makes the Movie Pass a better value.



Bright House didn't get Encore HD On Demand? I have it with DirecTV, and it has an excellent selection of movies, and they're almost all in HD.


----------



## Nayan

Nope. We got Encore On Demand with a small subsection of HD movies. It's not the full-up HD version.


----------



## Maya68

Charter is trying to buy TWC??? How will BHN be affected?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-13/charter-said-to-prepare-offer-letter-to-buy-time-warner-cable.html


----------



## Nayan

LOL everybody's trying to buy TWC







. They help us with the deals and whatnot, so that may be affected but since BH claims to be a separate company I doubt we'd see a change. If on the other hand, whoever buys (if they buy, it's really only speculation at this point) TWC and we start to see things like internet caps, I will be the first to drop and switch.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: It looks like we got something before you guys this time.They should pop up in your guide as they are listed on your website.


Michigan only got Movie Plex HD and Encore Black HD. They get the rest of theirs a little after the new year.


Nayan: Nice selection but it will be nice if they can get more HD OD up.


Oriolesmagic: How big would you say the selection is?


Maya: The sale would take a while. BHN does not do everything TWC does so we should be fine. They even add stuff faster than TWC. Charter does have some HD's ( AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and EPIX) that we do not so that could eventually come our way but any changes are a while off and they might not even sell.


Nayan: The Caps would likely be Bright House's decision and doubt they do it.


Everyone: We have another new HD Channel WTGL Good Life on 1045. That puts us at 231 HD Channels.


----------



## dotsdavid

It's up now


----------



## HDOrlando

It sounds like Direct TV will get their exclusive NFL Sunday Ticket extended

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-12/directv-said-near-renewal-of-deal-to-carry-nfl-sunday-ticket-.html 


Screw The NFL. Fans pay for their stadiums, more on their cable bills for CBS, Fox, NBC, ESPN and NFL Network, subscribe to Spots Packages to get NFL RedZone and The NFL will not allow us to pay them more money so we can watch all of the out of market games.


They are the only league that does this and it's a horrible way to treat the fans.


----------



## Nayan

That sucks







. They really do screw us over. But could you imagine the outcry from bars/restaurants who use ST as a draw, especially for can't-miss games? They would be livid.


----------



## HDOrlando

They definitely would be.


I still think people would go to those to hang out with their friends and have some Food and Beer.


----------



## Nayan

Very true. It just sucks they don't give us the option, it's either get DirecTV or stick with what you have. I love RedZone but it would be nice to view a full game that I actually care about once in awhile







.


----------



## property33

We've been long time customers of BHN and it's predecessors in CFL/Orlando & Tampa Bay. Main reason we went to DTV a few years back was because CFL BHN didn't have NFL network, did enjoy ST though. Last year, just wasn't worth it anymore, especially since BHN picked up NFL network. Also got tire of the yearly dance on getting a deal on NFL ST. If there's a game I really want to watch that isn't on BHN, I don't mind going to a bar once in a while. I remember the huge dish my father in law had in the back yard back in the day, could watch ANY game. Half time, you'd see Pat Summeral & John Madden eating cheeseburgers & drinking cokes at half time with there ties loosened, talking trash like the rest of us. Funny, now that ya think of it...


----------



## HDOrlando

There are some reports that the deal is not done. We can only hope for the best.


property33: And you have to admit, there are not many HD channels that Direct TV has that we do not. In fact, we have many more than them.


----------



## Nayan

When I lived in California my neighbors had one of these. I remember you could pick up all kinds of things on those dishes. Times have changed, that for sure.


----------



## DouglasR

I'm not sure if this has been reported yet, but Showtime anytime is up for Brighthouse---Finally!


----------



## HDOrlando

Univision El Ray HD Channel 1940 is in the Favorites Menu and you can punch it in.


All you get for now though is no video like 1165 Willow Cricket HD and a Sign Off in the guide info. Of course, the channel does not officially launch anywhere until the new year.


My guess is both El Ray HD and Ovation HD will be available via punch in before they go up in the guide on January 1.


DouglasR: It definitely is.


----------



## Nayan

I am looking forward to having Ovation back, as well as being able to see Smithsonian without the HD Pack. We got some good stuff this year. I still feel like a spoiled brat







.


----------



## HDOrlando

It will be nice when we finally get Smithsonian off HD Pak towards month's end. There are new programs that I want to see on there. Then TWC/BHN needs to merge HD Pak and Movie Pass.


Ovation has more original programming now which the lack of helped cause the drop almost a year ago. I'm sure you'll like that Nayan.


----------



## Nayan

Yes I will! I rather enjoy what my friends call 'snooty' programming







. Between Ovation, Classic Arts Showcase (which I wish was in HD) and PBS I'm set in that department.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17790#post_24076368
> 
> 
> Univision El Ray HD Channel 1940 is in the Favorites Menu and you can punch it in.
> 
> *Of course, the channel does not officially launch anywhere until the new year.*



Are you sure about that? Many Comcast systems, including mine, have been getting notices that it will be up on 12/16. (of course WE CC subs get to slum it with it only in SD...







)

And according to Wiki, the launch is supposed to be on the 12/15. (NOT that Wiki is 100% accurate, but...)


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich,


Maybe not. We shall see. No video on the channel yet.


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17760#post_24071434
> 
> 
> It sounds like Direct TV will get their exclusive NFL Sunday Ticket extended
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-12/directv-said-near-renewal-of-deal-to-carry-nfl-sunday-ticket-.html
> 
> 
> Screw The NFL. Fans pay for their stadiums, more on their cable bills for CBS, Fox, NBC, ESPN and NFL Network, subscribe to Spots Packages to get NFL RedZone and The NFL will not allow us to pay them more money so we can watch all of the out of market games.
> 
> 
> They are the only league that does this and it's a horrible way to treat the fans.



With NFL RedZone, no reason whatsoever for me to ever purchase Sunday Ticket.


----------



## BHHDWatch

WTGLGood Life is now in HD on 1045 as of a few days ago. Not alot of HD programing though with all the old shows.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: RedZone is great but I'd still like the option for the full thing.


BHHDWatch: I posted this a few days ago but it's always nice to see everything go HD.


----------



## kevin120

TWC NYC must be out of channel room (numbers in the guide not actual bandwidth) as they didn't add the additional 4 music choice channels instead they removed 4 of the existing channels and redid the lineup to make room for the changes but 4 channels didn't make the cut so they can likely make room for the international packages that have been pushed into January to as to be added as my TWC area got the new 50 channel music choice lineup.


----------



## BHHDWatch

Has anyone noticed the update to the onscreen guide to 16x9! Nice update on the List for DVR as well. Everything shows up in files now. Only working on my Cisco 8742HDC DVR.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHHDWatch*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17790#post_24087794
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the update to the onscreen guide to 16x9! Nice update on the List for DVR as well. Everything shows up in files now. Only working on my Cisco 8742HDC DVR.



this update was supposed to be pretty much finished rolling out for TWC customers for the majority of markets before last week but the North Texas systems (Dallas, Greenville, Wichita Falls) have a new date of TBA for the update thanks to the winter storm that hit two friday's ago. TWC did do something on my node this morning they added upstream bandwidth







went from 4 3.2MHz wide upstream channels to 3 6.4MHz upstreams with one 3.2MHz upstream for about a total of 100Mbps shared across the node for upstream


----------



## oriolesmagic

El Rey has launched, I've found it in SD on most Cox systems now. It's only contractual that it's launching 1/1 for TWC and BHN customers.


----------



## Nayan

Ovation is now listed in the Favorites and you can punch it in, but nothing on the channel yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

OriolesMagic: It has as they have programs listed on the info screen when I go there. No video for us yet though.


Nayan: Not on my box yet but soon.


I expect video to appear on both channels before their launch January 1.


Edit: I can punch it in but it's slow to get to the channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

There is now video on 1940 El Ray although it is of course not in the guide yet.


I expect Ovation to have video before the launch.


The only question is when we will ever see video on 1165 Willow Cricket HD. I'll never watch the channel but I do keep up with the HD offerings on my chart.


Unless Yimitz is going out of town, we get a preview of our next notice next Thursday and I have a strong feeling the 5 HD Starz will be announced with maybe the main West Coast HD feed.


There are also renewals coming up but it has been quiet on Viacom, WGN America and Yes Network talks. Hopefully, all will work out.


----------



## Nayan

I am so hoping for some Starz love as I really want to order it near the premiere of Black Sails in January, but if we don't get some more of those channels in HD it will feel like a huge waste of money.


Not having Willow HD just makes me smdh. I have no idea why it has been delayed. I really hope Ovation does not turn out this way too otherwise I will be one very pissed off gal.


I haven't seen anything on the renewals so maybe no news is good news?


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17790#post_24100442
> 
> 
> There is now video on 1940 El Ray although it is of course not in the guide yet.
> 
> 
> I expect Ovation to have video before the launch.
> 
> 
> The only question is when we will ever see video on 1165 Willow Cricket HD. I'll never watch the channel but I do keep up with the HD offerings on my chart.
> 
> 
> Unless Yimitz is going out of town, we get a preview of our next notice next Thursday and I have a strong feeling the 5 HD Starz will be announced with maybe the main West Coast HD feed.
> 
> 
> There are also renewals coming up but it has been quiet on Viacom, WGN America and Yes Network talks. Hopefully, all will work out.



i'll be around. Will be doing some running around on Thursday but I will check the paper and (hopefully) have some good news to share.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sounds wonderful Yimitz.


It will be nice to knock The Starz out of the way and strongly feel they will be in the notice.


Other possibilities include DayStar HD, Aspire HD or maybe a new channel like Pivot HD. If we get a Viacom deal, Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons will come within a few months in a notice.


----------



## kevin120

hmm no chatter about the Viacom deal ending at the end of the year on December 31st oh and the talks may be going well according to one legal notice as it mentions that Palladia may move from the old New Wave Communications HD tier in KY/TN systems that TWC acquired from New Wave back in 2012 in mid January







to the digital expanded basic tier










"On or after January 15, Palladia may be moved from the HD Movies and More tier of service to the Expanded TV tier of service."

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/nmw-ky-tn.html


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Great Catch!










When The Discovery talks were ongoing, the notices indicated that Investigation Discovery and Destination America would move to basic. Of course, only I.D. made the move but this and the quiet talks ( I remember the Dora ad 5 years ago) are very positive signs.


The CBS Blackout this past summer also makes a deal more likely.


The channels we likely have to watch for blackouts are WGN America (Wording indicates there might be a drop dead) and YES Network (With The Nets in a hole will they delay a drop dead till Baseball Season).


Everything else should be fine and hopefully a few other deals get done so the list shrinks. With these long-term renewals, that list probably will not get long again for a while.


The Detroit notice comes this week and while they lag behind us a bit (Not getting full Encore update until Early January), I expect The HD Starz to be in it.


----------



## oriolesmagic

TWC signed a deal for all the Tribune local stations, and WGN America was included in that. I don't know if that will bring it to the missing TWC areas and to Bakersfield for BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,


Great Catch!


Here is a link

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/time-warner-cable-tribune-renew-667441 


I think it will bring WGN America to those areas but we will have to see.


That leaves The Viacom Suite (I think talks are going well) and Yes Network as stuff that could be pulled on January 1. The rest of the channels on MTM's should be fine.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17790#post_24107683
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic,
> 
> 
> Great Catch!
> 
> 
> Here is a link
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/time-warner-cable-tribune-renew-667441
> 
> 
> I think it will bring WGN America to those areas but we will have to see.
> 
> 
> That leaves The Viacom Suite (I think talks are going well) and Yes Network as stuff that could be pulled on January 1. The rest of the channels on MTM's should be fine.



the only thing I see possible one the deal is areas like mine getting WGN America HD as all of the areas listed on that page have WGN America already it was meaning the Tribune owned local OTA stations in those markets and WGN was included in the deal.


----------



## HDOrlando

You never know Kevin. There could be other things in the deal. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope they get the Viacom deal done before they start removing channels. I love my nick


----------



## Nayan

I haven't seen anything about the Viacom deal, so all we can hope is that no news is good news. I would say however that if things weren't going well we would have heard about it. Don't worry David, if someone hears/sees any news it will be posted here







.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


Like Nayan said, if things were going bad, we would have heard about it by now. I do expect a deal and once it's done, that clears the way for HD Nick in the forms of Nick Jr. HD and NickToons HD. I can see both getting added in the first quarter of 2014 along with anything else Viacom is launching in HD.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Kevin,


None of the TWC Midwest systems have WGN America HD except Lincoln, NE. Nowhere does it say that the WGN America agreement only applies to those markets with a Tribune/Local TV station. As for whether this expands WGN America's footprint with TWC is yet to be seen, but the early January notices from TWC might provide some indication.


----------



## Nayan

It's almost Christmas and I think we've all been good this year, so what would everyone like channel-wise? For me, more Starz HD







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic/Kevin: We shall see. If Bakersfield gets WGN America, it would be nice to get Nuvo TV (Unlikely as it's MTM) or RFD-TV HD to even things out and get a true national lineup.


Nayan: I would really like Pivot SD/HD. Chiller HD when it launches and I do hope there is an option to add Epix in the Viacom deal. I might consider Movie pass again if they add it. May that Viacom deal also include some HD options for Spike like COPS.


I do think we are going to those HD Starz and may Yimitz have a nice after Christmas Gift with that Thursday notice.


----------



## dotsdavid

I think epix is what's holding the deal up sence epix wants to be a premium channel not just a movie pass channel


----------



## kevin120

I know this may not seem important but another network going HD likely is Estrella TV as TWC in Dallas now has it duplicated on channel 394 and it is listed on their website as HD for that channel oh and right now it is just an SD remap of KMPX TV (Estrella TV) SD. Well was just letting you guys know another channel going HD even if it is OTA. Oh and I guess this station got a renewal with TWC to carry their station because it has popped up on the Greenville TX system on channel 23 SD / 720 HD but it requires a digital tv, cable box, or cable card device.


Still waiting on to see if TWC Dallas is going to add Ovation HD. I can hope that TWC Dallas adds This TV network after the renewal with Tribune? Also the viacom channels aren't likely to be pulled unless Viacom throws a tantrum on December 30th/31st


----------



## Nayan

Just got word: John Ourand tweeted that a deal between TWC and Viacom was reached and includes Epix. This is awesome news!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Here it is. Great find Nayan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/415496796459126785%5B%2FURL%5D
http://www.deadline.com/2013/12/viacom-add-epix-to-lineup/ 


This deal now not only puts Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD in play but also EPIX.


We could see all of this by the first quarter of next year.


Assuming we get The Starz HD in our notice, the only major thing we would be missing is AXS.TV/HDNet Movies unless you also consider TheBlaze To Be Major.


----------



## Nayan

I'll take AXS.TV/HDNet Movies thank you







.


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope epix joins the movie pass instead of being a premium channel


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: You never know what might happen there They will eventually want to get back some of the cable co's they lost.


dotsdavid: That would be nice to get it on Movie Pass like Dish Network has it on Blockbuster Movie Pass. We shall see.


This does make The Thursday notice more exciting although I doubt it gets updated to set an addition date for this and HD Nick's.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17820#post_24113009
> 
> 
> Here it is. Great find Nayan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/415496796459126785%5B%2FURL%5D
> http://www.deadline.com/2013/12/viacom-add-epix-to-lineup/
> 
> 
> This deal now not only puts Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD in play but also EPIX.
> 
> 
> We could see all of this by the first quarter of next year.
> 
> 
> Assuming we get The Starz HD in our notice, the only major thing we would be missing is AXS.TV/HDNet Movies unless you also consider TheBlaze To Be Major.



nice to wake up to this deal







I knew that they would come to an agreement since CBS and Viacom are controlled by the same empire. I am just shocked that my area got a local channel in HD without notice lol they day before Christmas eve although they are still in the process of adding it they have it on QAM 18-2? as my QAM tuner remaps it to the correct over the air channel but I get scrambled or poor signal banner on the screen LOL!


----------



## HDOrlando

The only surprise is were getting EPIX although we knew that could be part of the deal.


Nice to know Estella might be available in HD. Hopefully, the other sub channels follow it although the local affiliate might need to play a role here.


----------



## feb1003

To all just to wish everyone a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS , special thanks to everyone that's makes this forum great by taking their time and efforts to input notices.


TO ALL A MERRY CHRISTMAS , HOPE ALL YOUR WISHES COME TRUE


----------



## oriolesmagic

The envy of the country is about to get even better.


I wonder if you'll get Epix, Epix 2 and Epix Drive-In. The only providers that carry Epix 2 are Verizon and Dish Network. Both have it in HD. Drive-In is SD only I believe, and only on Dish. Charter didn't add Epix 2 in all its movie channel glory.


It looks like it will be a good start to 2014 for you guys. I'm also figuring Logo HD will be in play when it launches. Centric HD is a mystery, as Dish says they have it, as does Google Fiber. The new TWC agreement will tell us.


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Nayan

A very Merry Christmas to all my AVS friends!


A side note: if you live in Melbourne and your cable was out, it was due to a huge accident in the Sarno/Croton area. It took my power out for about 5 hours, but everything should be back and running by 8.


----------



## HDOrlando

feb1003: Merry Christmas to you too and thanks for always posting The Bakersfield notices.


oriolesmagic: Definitely is. If anything else Viacom like Logo is HD, we will likely get it next quarter after the likely Starz HD update. We will see on Epix Drive-In. Merry Christmas to you too.


Nayan! Merry Christmas and I saw that on the news. Very bad accident.


----------



## kevin120

Merry Christmas










I think TWC/BHN areas should on the lookout for:

Nicktoons HD

Nick Jr. HD

MTV2 HD

TV Land HD

Military Channel HD

WGN America HD

Epix HD

Epix 2 HD


in the new year










I still wonder how much longer TWC plans to stiil add in SD only new channels? I am going to assume not long? I would think Viacom would want their channels in HD in all systems that can handle the new channels?


----------



## Nayan

Merry Christmas to you too Kevin! I think we'll be getting the Viacoms in HD probably in the first quarter of the year. I do not think Military Channel is even offered in HD as I haven't seen it anywhere. It would be nice though as I geek out over that kind of stuff







.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17800_100#post_24116277
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too Kevin! I think we'll be getting the Viacoms in HD probably in the first quarter of the year. I do not think Military Channel is even offered in HD as I haven't seen it anywhere. It would be nice though as I geek out over that kind of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



It is indeed in HD. BHN has Military Channel HD, for one, and some TWC systems already have it. TX and the Midwest are the exceptions. Charter has it, and Antietam Cable has it too here in MD.


Some areas will see a ton more HD than that, Oceanic in Hawaii is missing all the Viacom channels. Some areas of TX are missing Nickelodeon HD, VH1 HD and BET HD, so all those should be fixed as well.


----------



## Nayan

Doh! I think he might have meant Military History. We do indeed have Military Channel HD







. That's what I get for not fully reading







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17820#post_24116515
> 
> 
> Doh! I think he might have meant Military History. We do indeed have Military Channel HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's what I get for not fully reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



no I meant Military Channel HD LOL! not Military History HD


----------



## Nayan

Ah, so you meant for you're area. Gotcha







. I need more coffee lol!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I totally agree. Epix 3 HD too.


It is time they got a national lineup and added the HD with the SD channel like Bright House does on most occasions.


Nayan: I think you were thinking of Military History HD. I do love having Military Channel HD. Some good stuff on there.


Oriolesmagic: Definitely!


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17800_100#post_24116640
> 
> 
> Kevin: I totally agree. Epix 3 HD too.
> 
> 
> It is time they got a national lineup and added the HD with the SD channel like Bright House does on most occasions.
> 
> 
> Nayan: I think you were thinking of Military History HD. I do love having Military Channel HD. Some good stuff on there.
> 
> 
> Oriolesmagic: Definitely!



Epix 3 is titled Drive-In and is only SD on Dish. That's the only provider who has it that I've seen.


Mediacom, Suddenlink, Cox and Charter do not have Epix 2 in any form. Cox and Charter carry the main channel everywhere, Mediacom and Suddenlink in select markets.


Military History HD was supposed to launch a while back on Buckeye Cable in Toledo, but never did. They since removed Military Channel HD as well for whatever reason. I do think it's a possibility to launch in 2014.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17820#post_24117509
> 
> 
> Epix 3 is titled Drive-In and is only SD on Dish. That's the only provider who has it that I've seen.



Sorry orioles, you are mistaken...& I do have DISH...


Epix 3 IS in HD (& SD) on DISH & is a TOTALLY separate channel from Epix Drive-In, which is only in SD. (just to be clear, DISH also has 1 & 2 in HD & SD)

If you go to their schedule page, you'll see this for yourself:

http://www.epixhd.com/channel/schedule/#epix 

http://www.mydish.com/redirects/promotion/epix/ 

(scowl down to see their channel #'s)


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: Military History HD could launch. If it does, the new A&E deal would allow for a quick pickup.


I bet we get all of the Epix Channels.


dishrich: Do you have the Blockbuster Movie Pass On Dish?


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz should be posting the notice soon. Hoping for some goodies/stuff to be knocked out of the way.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17820#post_24118398
> 
> 
> dishrich: Do you have the Blockbuster Movie Pass On Dish?



Yes, I have it on a 3rd 6-month round of getting it 1/2 price ($5)...which frankly since I do not do any BB streaming, it is NOT worth $10 to me; though I do like some of the extra linear channels that come with it. If it comes to the point that I would have to pay full price, I'd most likely just drop it entirely.


Also, while I do get the Epix channels w/BB, you can also get the Epix channels a la carte; I believe the cost is $7.


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich,


Have you ever seen any HD programming on those fake HD Channels upconverted by Dish Network (Centric and Logo)?


----------



## HDOrlando

Smithsonian HD OD is now available to Digital Basic Customers and the 24/7 Channel should be off HD Pak by tomorrow.


I guess Yimitz's paper is not coming until late afternoon.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you for the heads-up HD! I love Smithsonian and I'm glad it's back for all to see







.


I hope Yimitz is okay and not stuck in the snow somewhere. There's been some pretty wicked weather lately.


----------



## yimitz

Still alive and kicking. We had a couple of inches of snow here overnight, but that's no big deal. We missed all the ice from the recent storm (it went north of us). The paper is still missing in action. I guess the delivery person had too much of a good time yesterday.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


It's good to know your ok and the ice missed you.


Hopefully, it will come soon,


----------



## Nayan

Good to hear you missed most of it. I worry about you folks up north







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Were so spoiled down here. At worst, I've had to put my leather jacket on at night. No snow here.


Hopefully, Yimitz's paper gets to him soon. If only BHN would post their notices online.


----------



## Nayan

It would be nice if they did put them online, but it's also kind of fun waiting for the notices in the paper.


Weather-wise and lineup-wise we are terribly spoiled down here. Love it







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

TWC does it online, so there's no reason other companies couldn't do it too. I wish every company posted notices online, you have to scour sometimes to find the information.


It seems a lot of the guide data can really be off for Dish that I've used in the past.


----------



## HDOrlando

We can only pull BHN notices off of IndyStar.


At least when we can pull it off IndyStar, we know Orlando's and everyone elses will be out that day.


I wish Bright House would just make this easier on all of us.


----------



## Nayan

I really don't think it would be too hard to post it online. After all, someone has the info to give to the papers so how hard could it be to put it on their site?


----------



## HDOrlando

For some reason, BHN does not want to do it.


This is the latest I can remember there being no Michigan notice. Come on Yimitz Paper Delivery Person.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17850#post_24121241
> 
> 
> For some reason, BHN does not want to do it.
> 
> 
> This is the latest I can remember there being no Michigan notice. Come on Yimitz Paper Delivery Person.



You ask, I deliver (well, at least the paper person finally did).










Looks like Starz subs (which includes me) get a HD Christmas present: (click to see larger version)


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


Nice!


It's just as I predicted on The HD Starz channels. It will be nice to finally have them out of the way.


Them coming early around January 10 is good too as it gives even more time for Bright House to add the stuff from the Viacom deal EPIX, Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD later in the quarter.


The MTM list is a little outdated (Viacom Channels and WGN America have new deals but it appears Yes Network does not expire till the end of January. My guess is MLB Network (Expires Dec 31) allows that network to go on MTM's so we should be all good there.


Thanks as always Yimitz!


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17850#post_24120454
> 
> 
> Good to hear you missed most of it. I worry about you folks up north
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I've lived in Michigan almost my entire life, and every year it seems like the winter gets a little colder and longer, so I do appreciate your concern.


My brother and his wife retired and moved to The Villages a year or so ago, and they keep bugging us to come down for a visit (he's even posted a pic of their guest room on my FB page as a not so subtle hint). We may take him up on that real soon now.


----------



## HDOrlando

I went to school up in Lake County and would sometimes go to The Villages shops.


It's pretty nice in that area. You'd love it down here in Central Florida although we would miss our notice jump. Then again, they can just post them online and the HD possibilities will really start drying up after 2014.


Hope the winter ends early up there for you.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz! Hurry up and get down here so I can hug you







.


I've been over here on the east coast off and on for over 40 years and even though I've lived in other parts of the country I always call Florida home.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Outside of HDOrlando wanting Pivot and if Chiller ever launches, what else will you guys even have left to want? The options of importance have dwindled.


----------



## Nayan

 AXS.TV/HDNet Movies would be nice to have back. Besides that and what HD would like I think we'd be all set. I'm very happy with Ovation coming back, Smithsonian off the HD Pack, Al Jazeera America and now more Starz, so I feel guilty asking for anything else.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17850#post_24119513
> 
> 
> dishrich,
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen any HD programming on those fake HD Channels upconverted by Dish Network (Centric and Logo)?



Sorry, since I never watch Centric, I wanted to double-check tonight before I posted...


The ONLY HD prog on either channel, is if/when DISH does a commercial insert (I'm serious!) - other than that, still an upconverted mess on both.

And to make matters worse, when either channel is showing (newer) shows that were shot in HD (widescreen), we get them so you get black bars on ALL sides of HDTV's. ("postage-stamp" pictures)


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: The HD options really are going to dwindle after this year.


There is still plenty they can do this year.


Q1: Starz HD Channels, Epix 1-3 HD, Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD.


Q2: Dodgers TWC National Channel, Pivot HD, Revolt HD, DayStar HD, Aspire HD


Q3: SEC Network, Pac 12 Regional Channels, Fox College Sports (If available), maybe even LongHorn Network (Do not want this) or maybe some of those previously announced sports Channels.


Q4: Some HD holdouts will probably lanch by then.


After this year, unless they want West Coast Premiums, Music Choice, more RSN's, Spanish-Language or International HD Channels, the pond gets pretty dry.


The only hole we really have is AXS.TV/HDNet Movies unless you consider TheBlaze a major channel.


Nayan: You never know on AXS.TV/HDNet Movies.


dishrich: It really is a fraud on their part.


Hopefully, our notice comes today so I do not have to get the paper Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our Notice came this morning

*MTM Changes*


- It's possible they got a deal done with TVE Internacional which was set to expire December 31 as it is longer on the MTM's.


- They had The Viacom Channels and WGN America listed but this is likely because the notice was made before the holidays and when the deals were struck this past week.


- Fox Life and MLB Network expire December 31 as mentioned in the previous notice.


- It appears TWC/BHN might have agreed to a one month extension with YES Network as the expiring date was January 1 last month and now is January 31st.

*Quick Note*


On or after February 11, 2014


Zap2it Channel 97 will no longer be available in analog format but will remain in digital format for those with digital adapters.

*New HD Channels*


On or after January 10, 2014, the following services will be added to the SDV System. Starz Customers may need to exchange their digital converters for a different model to receive these channels


Starz Comedy HD East Premium Channel 1472

Starz Edge HD East Premium Channel 1467

Starz In Black HD East Premium Channel 1469

Starz Family HD East Premium Channel 1470

Starz Cinema HD East Premium Channel 1471


I had thought they might also give us the main West Coast Feed in HD but they decided not too. I do wonder why nothing was put on 1468.


Ohh well, finally getting the Starz HD Channels out of the way is a nice way to end the year.


Next month, we can begin anticipating the possible additions of Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD and the Epix Channels in HD.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks for posting it HD







. Having more Starz in HD will make it a much better value for those who have/want it. Nice way to end the year though with those and the Viacom deal done.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not a problem Nayan.


Maybe they will upload an OD duplicate to the HD Starz area as there is reportedly HD on the channel.


We will be on Smithsonian HD watch today for when the channel officially moves to Digital Basic and off that dwindling HD Pak.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17850#post_24122453
> 
> 
> unless you consider TheBlaze a major channel.



LOL; though Blue Ridge cable does carry it in HD, along w/Cablevision...


> Quote:
> dishrich: It really is a fraud on their part.



I'm sure the majority of DISH (HD) subs would totally agree...considering that already limited bandwidth being sucked away for these (2) upconverts, could REALLY be used for more *real* HD channels!


When I retire in 2016, I think I'm going to seriously consider retiring in the CFL area - since I have *ZERO* hope that either satellite provider, Comcrap OR U-worse in my area, will EVER have an HD lineup anywhere CLOSE to what you guys have. This is assuming that some other cable co. (GOD FORBID IT'S COMCAST! ) hasn't bought up YOUR system & starts REMOVING (some of) your HD goodies!

















Oh yea - & I am sick & tired of this cold, snow & ice crap, too...


----------



## Nayan

If someone took over and started removing channels I'd be handing out pitchforks to go storm the offices!


No, I do not consider The Blaze a major channel.


You would love it here. It get's cold, but only for a couple days then it's usually back up to it's warm self. In fact I actually had to put jeans on to go out this morning, as it was a chilly 72







.


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich: Yes, they do. I hope BHN never picks it up.


Att U-Verse actually has a pretty good lineup but am wary of their connection speed and it helps to have one company covering a big area as it makes them accountable like Bright House.


We also have our own 24/7 News Channel and so does Tampa Bay.


I think Bright House is pretty committed to this area. Even if TWC is bought (I think the sale won't happen) BHN should still have their same lineup as they already add things quicker than TWC.


Nayan: Me too. No need to ever mess up a good thing.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's 12/29 and Smithsonian is still not off of HD Pak.


----------



## Nayan

No it's not







. I'm hoping it will be soon as there's a couple things I'd like to watch.


----------



## kevin120

hmm wondering how broad the Univision agreement was? I know FOROtv is still to be added to TWC systems along with El Rey Network which is being added in 2 days also I noticed TWC is picking up GET TV from Univision O&O stations I am assuming as the legal notice mentioned that for WUVC in Raleigh-Durham NC which is a Univision O&O as being added to channel 141 there







I would assume Orlando would be in the mix as WOTF is Univision O&O as well.


I also have a feeling that Dallas will get meTV on TWC soon again thanks to CBS picking it up for KTXA "TXA21" DT2 after the original affiliate dropped it and made a ton of people mad. this is likely to happen due to CBS and TWC's new contract










Oh I have a feeling Q1 could include announcements for:

WGN America gaining wider carriage along with tribune subchannels being added to TWC/BHN systems for example TWC Dallas doesn't carry This TV but does carry Antenna TV from the Tribune affiliate even though both are subchannels of the tribune station

Viacom HD adds

any other deals that materialize


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Not sure so we will have to see.


Everyone: Ovation SD/HD 160/1277 are both up in the guide. I noticed both had live video earlier this morning but both were not yet in the guide until now.


How does it feel to have your Ovation back Nayan?


Univision El Ray HD has been up via punch in for over a week but not in the guide yet.


On another note, SoapNet (158) was pulled two days before it's demise and Smithsonian HD 1241/1370 is still not off HD Pak.


----------



## Nayan

W00t! After the holidays I'm sure they will have better programming but I am happy and it's been a pretty good year for us all around. Now we just need Smithsonian to switch over from the HD Pak.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17880#post_24135401
> 
> 
> Kevin: Not sure so we will have to see.
> 
> 
> Everyone: Ovation SD/HD 160/1277 are both up in the guide. I noticed both had live video earlier this morning but both were not yet in the guide until now.
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your Ovation back Nayan?
> 
> 
> Univision El Ray HD has been up via punch in for over a week but not in the guide yet.
> 
> 
> On another note, SoapNet (158) was pulled two days before it's demise and Smithsonian HD 1241/1370 is still not off HD Pak.



Here in Michigan, the SD version of Smithsonian has arrived on its new channel assignment. I suspect the HD version won't move (and be removed from the HD Pak) until those other channel reassignments that are scheduled "on or after 1/1" are done. Still, it's progress. Ovation SD/HD showed up today too.


EDIT: I should have waited a couple of hours before posting.







Smithsonian HD is now available to me on its original channel pending the move.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Hopefully, we have it by tomorrow.


Yimitz: Nice! If you got it, it's not far away for us.


----------



## kevin120

found a texas notice earlier than I thought? I guess they may be moving the date of our notices to the 1st and 3rd wednesday of the month? I found the RGV notice and it did have some interesting tidbits:

QVC HD is finally being added lol! must be a statewide add to where not available?

TXCN is being channel reversed with ShopNBC

Hallmark Movie Channel SD may be going statewide as well









nothing else interesting on the notice


I was visiting family in the major city (lol not major but county seat of the county very rural) in the next county over from Greenville where Nayan's friends live and they have Suddenlink that system is maxed out lol! they have no SDV but they have close to 100 HD channels and they have:

HBO2 HD

HBO Comedy HD

HBO Family HD

HBO Latino HD

TMC HD

Starz Comedy HD


that a lot of rural cable systems don't carry.


oh and they allow QAM tuners to get the digital simulcast SD versions of all channels 2-99







even though this system hasn't gone 100% digital yet they even map them to the correct number if you tv can remap the channels







for instance say channel 41 is Cartoon Network analog the QAM tuner tv should display it as 41-1 Cartoon Network and say digital










I have to say for a suddenlink system where my family live they get most of the channels Suddenlink carries in HD but not:

CSPAN HD

Music Choice Play HD

Weather Channel HD

MTV2 HD

TV Land HD

GolTV HD

SHO2 HD

Showcase HD

STARZ Kids and Family HD

Hallmark Movie Channel HD

Sundance Channel HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: May your HD keep coming. I feel so spoiled and.............


Everyone: Smithsonian HD 1241/1370 is now on Digital Basic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is an SD version on 370.


I wonder how much longer HD Pak sticks around with only 4 channels and 2 of them also available on another package. With no more Charlie's Angels in HD on Universal, there is no use for the channel anymore for me.


----------



## Nayan

Nice!! The HD Pak isn't really worth the money for the few channel you get, so maybe in the future they will do away with it.


Kevin: I hope 2014 is the year where you get tons of HD channels.


My tenants from CA called and asked if they could put a dish on the roof and get Direct TV. It seems Comcast is really screwing people with their fees, so I told them to go for it







. I am so glad I don't have them!


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17800_100#post_24141931
> 
> 
> Nice!! The HD Pak isn't really worth the money for the few channel you get, so maybe in the future they will do away with it.
> 
> 
> Kevin: I hope 2014 is the year where you get tons of HD channels.
> 
> 
> My tenants from CA called and asked if they could put a dish on the roof and get Direct TV. It seems Comcast is really screwing people with their fees, so I told them to go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am so glad I don't have them!



Comcast is not only expensive, but they're really good at dropping HD channels too. Hope you don't like movies, good luck getting any HD premiums, and if you have them, they'll take them away. And then they'll add anything new in SD only.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17880#post_24143433
> 
> 
> Comcast is not only expensive, but they're really good at dropping HD channels too. Hope you don't like movies, good luck getting any HD premiums, and if you have them, they'll take them away. And then they'll add anything new in SD only.



That's what they were telling me. I told them they could have asked me sooner so they didn't have to suffer, but I guess with the latest round of cuts and price-hikes they couldn't stand it anymore. When I lived out there I hated Comcast as they were bad back then, now they are even worse.


----------



## kevin120

yeah not much for the 1st January notice expected other than:

KMPX SD digital only (Greenviile)

KMPX HD

Hallmark Movie Channel SD

QVC HD

getTV (via KSTR DT2)

holdovers for the international package adds being listed still


Hallmark Movie Channel SD and QVC HD are big for Texas adds means TWC is likely trying to regionalize the channels and they are doing it as deals are renewed


----------



## kevin120

I guess there was one casualty of 2013 lol! Russia Today!


LEGAL NOTICE Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future where these services are offered : WONS-LP, WSEE, BET SD&HD, CCTV-9, Centric, CMT Pure Country, Comedy Central SD&HD, Fox Life, GOL TV SD&HD, Logo, MLB Channel SD&HD, MLB Extra Innings, MTV SD&HD, MTV Hits, MTV Jams, MTV2 SD&HD, Music Choice, Music Choice VOD NHL Network SD&HD, NHL Center Ice, Nickelodeon SD&HD, Nick Junior, Nick Toons, Outdoor Channel SD&HD, Palladia, SOAPnet, Spike SD&HD, TeenNick, Tr3s, TV Land SD&HD, VH1 SD&HD, VH1 Classic, VH1 Soul, YES Network SD&HD, YooToo, In addition, from time to time, we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: SOAPnet will be dropped on or about December 31, 2013 *RT (Russia Today) will be dropped on or about December 31, 2013* Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of WGN America on or after January 1, 2014 Ovation SD&HD will be added on or about January 1, 2014 El Rey SD&HD will be added on or about January 1, 2014 Investigation Discovery will migrate to Classic/Standard in digital format on or about January 1, 2014 WGRZ DT3 will be added on or about January 3, 2014 Some of the new services listed above cannot be accessed by CableCard-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.You may downgrade or terminate service without charge at any time. Further, if carriage of a premium channel is discontinued and you have incurred installation, upgrade or other one-time charges relating to such premium service within six months prior to the date of the change, you may elect to downgrade or terminate service within 30 days and obtain a rebate of any such charge. IGP-1x

http://classifieds.democratandchronicle.com/legal-notices/legals/93856


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: They do drop a ton even in Philadelphia.


Kevin: I hope the HD keeps coming.


The notice is a little out of date with the Viacom and WGN America deals renewed. We did not have RT so we did not lose it.


Here are our current MTM's


Ecuavisa

Fox Life (December 31)

GolTV

MLB Network/Extra innings/Strike Zone

Music Choice (Available in HD)

NHL Center Ice/NHL Network

Once TV Mexico

WAPA America

Yes Network (Jan 31)

Youtoo

Zap2it (Channel Guide for customers without a box)


I believe Zap2it might have been taken care of via the WGN America deal.


The rest of this stuff is likely not in danger except maybe YES Network for a period sometime next year.


Most of the big conglomerates have recently signed new deals with TWC (Scripps, Discovery, A &E, Viacom) so were looking pretty good for the future in this area. It would be nice if some of these got done though so the notice would shrink.


It should be a slow month but hopefully were all rewarded with notices that include Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD and all of the EPIX Channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17880#post_24144058
> 
> 
> oriolesmagic: They do drop a ton even in Philadelphia.
> 
> 
> Kevin: I hope the HD keeps coming.
> 
> 
> The notice is a little out of date with the Viacom and WGN America deals renewed. We did not have RT so we did not lose it.
> 
> 
> Here are our current MTM's
> 
> 
> Ecuavisa
> 
> Fox Life (December 31)
> 
> GolTV
> 
> MLB Network/Extra innings/Strike Zone
> 
> Music Choice (Available in HD)
> 
> NHL Center Ice/NHL Network
> 
> Once TV Mexico
> 
> WAPA America
> 
> Yes Network (Jan 31)
> 
> Youtoo
> 
> Zap2it (Channel Guide for customers without a box)
> 
> 
> I believe Zap2it might have been taken care of via the WGN America deal.
> 
> 
> The rest of this stuff is likely not in danger except maybe YES Network for a period sometime next year.
> 
> 
> Most of the big conglomerates have recently signed new deals with TWC (Scripps, Discovery, A &E, Viacom) so were looking pretty good for the future in this area. It would be nice if some of these got done though so the notice would shrink.
> 
> 
> It should be a slow month but hopefully were all rewarded with notices that include Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD and all of the EPIX Channels.


watched Ovation SD and El Rey SD and HD popup in my guide and no we did not get the HD version of Ovation back and I am thinking that channel number is going to be given to QVC HD lol!


----------



## kevin120

okay got the paper this morning due to the online notices not being updated had to pay a dollar! lol! But I think I know why they are putting out a notice on 1/1/14 lol! they are moving ShopNBC to a lower channel below 100! and shifting other channels to higher numbers.


Dallas:

TXCN moves to 77 digital only

ShopNBC takes over 38 from TXCN and is being removed from 169


Greenville:

TXCN is swapping places with ShopNBC which ShopNBC goes to 38 and TXCN goes to 169


Wichita Falls:

CSPAN2 moves to 59 from 41

ShopNBC moves to 41 from 59


San Antonio:

CSPAN 2 moves from 40 to 63

ShopNBC moves from 63 to 40


Kerrville:

ShopNBC moves from 78 to 19


Columbus:

Syfy from 47 to 62

ShopNBC from 62 to 47


Gonzales:

add: ShopNBC 41


Laredo:

TXCN from 28 to 64

ShopNBC from 64 to 28


Fredericksburg:

ShopNBC from 72 to 44


El Paso:

ShopNBC from 54 to 21


Beeville/Alice areas:

ShopNBC from 98 to 33


oh other changes:

Hallmark Movie Channel SD being added in all Texas SDV areas where not currently offered in Texas (except Wichita Falls which doesn't have the HD feed)

QVC HD is being added in all SDV areas where it not currently offered in Texas

GetTV is being added statewide where the Univision O&O stations that carries it are located

Greenville was supposed to get ShopNBC on channel 23 but the last minute deal with Estrella has caused TWC make the change to move TXCN in Greenville to 169 as the TWC website notice doesn't reflect the actual papers modified version of the notice.


QVC HD in Dallas is being added to the future NCL position now when it gets added at channel 480


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy's press release came yesterday and it just had the starz hd channels on it


----------



## HDOrlando

David,


I'm glad that it came although now my theory of everyone but Michigan getting theirs on the same date is not always true.


Thanks!


----------



## George903

Florida Today did not publish the Brighthouse notice until December 31st this month. I see that HDOrlando posted the Sentinel version on December 27th.


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


That is interesting. I do wonder why.


Thank you for the tip and it is really nice having a backup on those notices.


----------



## feb1003

HAPPY NEW YEAR


Well here in Bakersfield ,BHN finally added the new EL REY ch 233 & ch 636 sd ch 1233 & ch1636 HD , Ovation tv ch 232 sd & ch 1232 hd

Smithsonian tv was finally switch over ch 395 sd & ch1395


Still waiting for Encore In Demand and Multiplex In Demand suppose to be added soon


----------



## Nayan

Happy New Year to you too feb!


----------



## HDOrlando

Happy New Year to you too Feb!


The El Ray Channel has been available via punch in for at least two weeks but did not come into the guide until this morning for some reason.


I do wonder why you have not gotten those OD Channels yet.


Try to punch them in on the assigned channel numbers and let us know what happens.


This is going to be a nice to be a Bright House Customer.


----------



## jesse1684

i live in indiana i can't watch Smithsonian HD and don't have encore or movieplex on demand yet


----------



## kevin120

I am starting to think the Texas systems will get another notice on Monday as TWC usually posts our notice on the first/third Monday and Tuesday in the paper well I have a feeling the 1/1/14 notice was for the channel position changes with ShopNBC and they went ahead and did the entire state notices at that time so we may see a second round of notices on Monday










I am starting to wonder when the NCL will hit my area? I know that with QVC HD going 480 it means soon which could mean now till sometime in 2015 lol! but just thinking they are getting ready quickly though as they have added so far to the new NCL postions:

ZEE TV 1533

TV Aisa 1542

Star India Plus 1551

Life OK 1552

Star India Gold 1553


I figure it has to be sometime in 2014 as they are already preparing Dallas for the change over but it likely isn't this Quarter though as they have Hallmark Movie Channel going on 113 which is not the NCL position and GETtv is going on a non NCL position as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

Jesse: That is surprising that neither Bakersfield or Indiana has those OD's yet. Smithsonian should become available soon.


Kevin: The thing we should really be watching for in the notices is EPIX.


Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD might take a while to get to you but we will likely have a national rollout for EPIX.


----------



## Nayan

I am really looking forward to Epix. I just wonder where they'll put it.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17880#post_24153842
> 
> 
> Jesse: That is surprising that neither Bakersfield or Indiana has those OD's yet. Smithsonian should become available soon.
> 
> 
> Kevin: The thing we should really be watching for in the notices is EPIX.
> 
> 
> Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD might take a while to get to you but we will likely have a national rollout for EPIX.



hmm I don't know TWC seems to be picky and choosy of what they add in HD here lately for instance we have gotten:

Sprout HD

Revolt HD

Univision Deportes HD

El Rey HD

QVC HD (soon)

EPL 1-5 HD

Longhorn Network HD


but not:

Al Jazzera America HD

Ovation HD


there is a good chance that Viacom pushes for the Texas systems to add the rest of the Viacom Suite in HD though are there are pot holes in the lineup per say


----------



## HDOrlando

They have been but I totally expect you guys to get EPIX HD's.


It would be nice if they added more by you and started adding all channels with the HD feed.


----------



## kevin120

I expect EPIX in HD as well but will we get EPIX 2, EPIX 3 and EPIX Drive In? I know that Charter and Cox only carry the main EPIX feed in HD and on top of the several Charter areas are carrying the West and East Coast feeds of EPIX in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

My guess is all of them.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I think TWC will only be adding Epix and Epix 2. That's more than Cox, Charter, Mediacom or Suddenlink.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17910#post_24165436
> 
> 
> I think TWC will only be adding Epix and Epix 2. That's more than Cox, Charter, Mediacom or Suddenlink.



Have you read about this anywhere?


I'd be surprised if BHN does not add all of them.


----------



## dotsdavid

You guys in Florida are lucky, here in Indiana we got a foot of snow today and tomorrow's high is -3. Plus it's illegal to travel unless it's a true Emergency.


----------



## Nayan

It's very cold and miserable up north. I was talking to some friends yesterday and told them that I had to turn on the AC because it was pretty warm down here. They hung up on me







. Be safe and stay home David!


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17910#post_24167436
> 
> 
> It's very cold and miserable up north. I was talking to some friends yesterday and told them that I had to turn on the AC because it was pretty warm down here. They hung up on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Be safe and stay home David!



I might have too.










We got about 8 or 9 inches here, so we missed the really heavy snow band (hard to tell exactly with all the drifting). It was 29 at bedtime last night. Right now it's 7 and forecast for negative teens tonight.


----------



## HDOrlando

That must really suck Yimitz and David.


The part about it being illegal to travel has to really suck. Hope you guys stoked up.


Right now it is like 70 here but it's going to drop 40 degrees tonight and were going to be freezing tomorrow.


Stay well!


----------



## jesse1684

where is indiana encore and multiplex on demand at and i still can't watch smithsonian in hd and i can watch the rest of the starz in hd by punching in the numbers


----------



## HDOrlando

jesse,


Not sure but you can ask Gary on the OD's and Smithsonian.


Are you saying you can punch in the Starz HD Channels? This would be good terms of an on time launch.


----------



## jesse1684

yeah on the starz


----------



## HDOrlando

That's great.


I'll check on the punch ins here (Nothing now) but this is great news for Starz people (I'm not one of them).


----------



## VGPOP

Amazing news we're finally getting remaining Starz channels in HD.


For me, my full HD lineup is complete. Nothing else interests me.


We have absolutely everything that I can think of


Hopefully we don't lose major channels in those month-to-month agreements.


----------



## Nayan

I am very happy over here too







. With Ovation back, Smithsonian off the HD Pak, the addition of Al Jazeera and the Starz channels I don't need anything else either. I do hope this is the year Chiller goes HD for HDO as I know he really wants that and Pivot.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17900_100#post_24165624
> 
> 
> Have you read about this anywhere?
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if BHN does not add all of them.



I haven't, but Epix 3 and Epix Drive-In have not been seen outside of Dish Network, and considering the deals Charter has made recently, if they could have added them, they would have. Remember that many of the premiums they're adding in HD they lacked in SD in these markets before.


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: The date is on or after January 10 (Friday) but given how Indiana can now punch the channels in, we might get them Friday. If not, we will get them within a few days. It took years because of The MTM agreement but the Starz HD chapter will end soon.


The only thing we might lose for a bit on the MTM Agreements is Yes Network but everything else is pretty safe.


Nayan: It has been a great HD wise but damn straight on Pivot and Chiller HD.


Oriolesmagic: Charter is rapidly growing HD wise but they are not Bright House.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17910#post_24175918
> 
> 
> I haven't, but Epix 3 and Epix Drive-In have not been seen outside of Dish Network, and considering the deals Charter has made recently, if they could have added them, they would have. Remember that many of the premiums they're adding in HD they lacked in SD in these markets before.



but here is the thing Charter is adding very few SD channels right now in any market and that may be the reason why EPIX 2 and EPIX 3 are not available on Charter as they have only added for the most part the HD version of channels they already carried except in a few cases where they added the SD/HD version the channel. I know Charter here in North Texas so far has looked to have abandoned plans for all of the Texas systems getting the full Starz Multiplex in SD as only Fort Worth and Park Cities got the SD starz version added of the 3 that they were missing. Denton and Rockwall didn't get them along with RFD SD/HD and a few others such as CBS Sports Channel HD.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Not everybody got rid of it yesterday because Surewestkc still has it in SD and HD. WRQ did an update to One of their channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

MGO,


We lost it in September. It was supposed to shutdown everywhere yesterday.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17900_100#post_24176226
> 
> 
> but here is the thing Charter is adding very few SD channels right now in any market and that may be the reason why EPIX 2 and EPIX 3 are not available on Charter as they have only added for the most part the HD version of channels they already carried except in a few cases where they added the SD/HD version the channel. I know Charter here in North Texas so far has looked to have abandoned plans for all of the Texas systems getting the full Starz Multiplex in SD as only Fort Worth and Park Cities got the SD starz version added of the 3 that they were missing. Denton and Rockwall didn't get them along with RFD SD/HD and a few others such as CBS Sports Channel HD.



And that's not true.


Charter as they go all-digital is filling the holes of the channels they carry, as there were once regional variations that existed. Channels like Galavision, TV One, Fox Deportes, Pivot, and some others have seen the SD additions added with the HD versions. The same goes for premium channels as very few Charter areas had all the HBO/Cinemax/Showtime multiplex channels. Most Charter areas had Starz, Kids & Family, Black and Cinema. Comedy was very rare with Charter, and Edge was only found in selected areas. In many of the areas, the additional channels were added.


North Texas as the first all-digital market and a long neglected market for them has rules that do not apply to the rest of the markets, who got all the HD premiums, and any missing SD channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17910#post_24181357
> 
> 
> And that's not true.
> 
> 
> Charter as they go all-digital is filling the holes of the channels they carry, as there were once regional variations that existed. Channels like Galavision, TV One, Fox Deportes, Pivot, and some others have seen the SD additions added with the HD versions. The same goes for premium channels as very few Charter areas had all the HBO/Cinemax/Showtime multiplex channels. Most Charter areas had Starz, Kids & Family, Black and Cinema. Comedy was very rare with Charter, and Edge was only found in selected areas. In many of the areas, the additional channels were added.
> 
> 
> North Texas as the first all-digital market and a long neglected market for them has rules that do not apply to the rest of the markets, who got all the HD premiums, and any missing SD channels.



well from what I am seeing in the North Texas market Charter didn't add very many SD channels to the lineup the all digital areas but here is the thing looking at a lot of the newer lineups they are getting the additional premium channels in HD only for the ones that they didn't have already especially the rural markets and also Charter has had a deal with EPIX for a while so they might not want to add EPIX 2 and EPIX 3 yet. I do know the next few all digital cutovers in Texas should see a crap load of HD and many SD channels added especially to the Waxahachie and Duncanville lineups.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17900_100#post_24182983
> 
> 
> well from what I am seeing in the North Texas market Charter didn't add very many SD channels to the lineup the all digital areas but here is the thing looking at a lot of the newer lineups they are getting the additional premium channels in HD only for the ones that they didn't have already especially the rural markets and also Charter has had a deal with EPIX for a while so they might not want to add EPIX 2 and EPIX 3 yet. I do know the next few all digital cutovers in Texas should see a crap load of HD and many SD channels added especially to the Waxahachie and Duncanville lineups.



And like I said before, North Texas is not being treated the same as the other all-digital markets. In many ways, Charter in North Texas is still neglected, even as it is much more advanced now than it was. They did add TVGN, TV One and a few others in SD when they went all-digital there.


----------



## Nayan

So tomorrow is Starz day I guess? It'll be nice to finally have those.


Still no Willow HD, as I am totally hooked on that now even though I don't fully understand it








.


Military Channel is getting a re-brand to American Hero's Channel in March. After looking at what they have planned for programming I will not watch it.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Encore/Plex HD was delayed for a couple of days so it might not be tomorrow. I'll be happy when it's done as it will plug a big hole. It's so nice to look at how good your lineup is on that chart.


They are talking about willow on the other forum but no one knows anything.


I actually think the re-brand of Military Channel will be fine. They have had some good programming lately and they will likely still have some old shows. The new shows sound good and I loved how they revisited watergate.


This network might really break out like I.D. did. I'm excited for the change.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17910#post_24186481
> 
> 
> And like I said before, North Texas is not being treated the same as the other all-digital markets. In many ways, Charter in North Texas is still neglected, even as it is much more advanced now than it was. They did add TVGN, TV One and a few others in SD when they went all-digital there.



well yes North Texas hasn't gotten all of the channels the other areas have gotten and the reason why may be something to do with some areas still being 550MHz and 750MHz and Charter doesn't want to overload those areas but I have a feeling by the end of 2014 all of North Texas will be at least 750MHz in Charter areas they are starting the rebuild of the 450MHz areas to the south of me right now and replacing taps in the area where my family lives that is rated 550MHz but has gear that could push to 1GHz. I do know that the Clay County AL system seems to only have some of the multiplex channels in SD from HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Starz, Encore but then again they have almost all of the premiums in HD including east and west coast feeds. I am thinking that the clay county AL system is probably 550MHz though as they don't even have On Demand ouch. So yeah that was the system I was referring to Orielsmagic sorry if I was misleading but there may be more systems like it. PS parts of North Texas already had TV One SD before the all digital cutover I know that Fort Worth did and they had the most channels in Texas before the all digital cutover and Denton rivaled them somewhat with there 550MHz all digital above channel 27 before they were cutover to all digital.


----------



## kevin120

nothing major on the notices today for the midwest no channel additions










but there is new channels at risk:

Outdoor Channel SD/HD

CCTV News (Formerly CCTV9) but I don't think this is at risk considering TWC just added CCTV4 in Dallas, Southern California, and NYC which is the paid channel in the USA from CCTV. I think the issue here has something to do with the contract renewal as TWC made a deal to carry CCTV9 back in 2001 because at the time Time Warner Inc. owned them and Time Warner wanted Chinese government approval for allowing one of their networks on Chinese cable systems and as a requirement CCTV9 was agreed to be placed on select TWC systems. http://www.spacedaily.com/news/satellite-biz-01x.html 


nothing real exciting other than:


North Texas finally getting:

CCTV4

TVB1

TVB2

TVBe

TVBs

TVBV

Saigon Broadcast Television Network


and the next Navigator update launching next week hopefully we have 7.2.0_8 listed on the box diagnostics for the DCX3510M but not loaded and the new On Demand portal channel on 999 is in the guide but not authorized.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


I did see Outdoor Channel on another TWC notice so this confirms it.


That one will probably be on MTM's for a while. I would really like to see that list shrink though.


----------



## jesse1684

when does brighthouse add channels


----------



## Nayan

It depends. Some months we don't get anything and others we get a good number. When the notices start coming in around the end of the month, they are usually posted here so just keep checking back.


----------



## jesse1684

i meant the rest of the starz channel in hd


----------



## Nayan

Well, it did say on OR after today, so it could be today or it could be next week. I'm sure as they show up somewhere someone will post that they are up. Don't worry I keep checking too







.


----------



## jesse1684

i was able to watch them then they went away on thursday


----------



## HDOrlando

Jesse,


That sucks!


The Encore/Plex HD channels took a few days so give it about a week.


We can usually get non-premium additions via Punch in so I guess we will have to gut this out a bit.


As for HD Channels, like Nyan said, we get the notices.


Feel free to click on the link in my signature.


It has a big chart of possibilities and your HD lineup/possibilities list is similar.


----------



## HDOrlando

I can get the Not available screen (Call to order) on The Starz HD channels via "The Trick"


1467 Starz Edge East HD

1469 Starz in Black East HD

1470 Starz Family East HD

1471 Starz Cinema East HD

1472 Starz Comedy East HD


Starz Subscribers can probably get video on these channels.


If anyone would like information on "The Trick", please send me a PM.


----------



## dotsdavid

indy doesn't have encore od or movieplex od yet do you guys have them yet?


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


Yes, we do.


Bakersfield does not have them either.


----------



## VGPOP

Starz HD channels are available via the trick, fyi


----------



## dotsdavid

I was trying the trick and it took me to a olym3d on 1745 here in Indy. Instead of starz


----------



## HDOrlando

VGPOP: Awesome!


dotsdavid: Did you try The Indiana channel numbers?


----------



## dotsdavid

Ya, and it took to that channel


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17940#post_24193124
> 
> 
> I was trying the trick and it took me to a olym3d on 1745 here in Indy. Instead of starz



is that channel going to be active during the winter olympics? I haven't read anything saying so but I would think so due to the 2012 Olympics being in 3D all that Bright House or TWC has to do is turn 3D special events 1 in to the Olympic 3D channel in the guide and change the programing source


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: It probably does not work on your box.


Kevin: I would imagine the same thing especially since neither of those channels are really ever used.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Hi guys,



When will the Starz HD channels be available in the guide? Also, will be getting the On Demand of Starz HD too?


Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U,


Probably within a few days. You can get them on some boxes via "The Trick". PM if you need to know how to do it.


Not sure when we will see Starz OD in the HD section but there is some HD content on Starz OD.


----------



## Nayan

Hopefully they will be up sometime this coming week.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think they will.


In other news, Gary is looking into the Willow Cricket HD situation.


We should be getting some answers soon. I'm still puzzled why BHN has it available with no video via punch in and in the favorites menu with no live channel.


----------



## Nayan

It's a really weird situation with Willow. I'm hoping they will turn on the HD feed soon because like I said over at that other place I am strangely addicted to it and I'd like to watch it in HD.


----------



## barry32976


Hello Barry,


I can assure you the decisions on what channel WESH programming is broadcast on is made at the highest levels of our organization. We are aware of the limitations of the VHF channel assignments. Unfortunately, the new digital systems were already in place.


With the current efforts underway to repack the digital channels (National Broadband Plan), it is possible other broadcasters will be forced to return to the VHF band.


This uncertainty makes our group unlikely to spend millions of dollars on tower space, transmitters, lines and antennas to move channels.


We have had success with the Winegard GS-2200 sensar lll


Thank You,

Brian Darragh





The fact that the station is on VHF-HI (11) is a handicap to your market. I get all of the stations major networks out of the Orlando market, but WESH's signal is the only unreliable signal. I sell and install  lightweight amplified antennas in the area and the common complaint is the WESH signal. VHF signals require a much larger antenna that would also necessitate a heavier duty mounting installation. All this adds up to throwing a lot of money just to try to get that one station. There are many similar antennas to the one I sell, and they are nearly identical as far as reception goes. I do have many happy people using my antennas. I don't know if WESH can up their power, add a UHF translator towards the south, or completely changeover to UHF. My antenna in Micco, is only 15 ft off of the ground and I regularly scan from 57 to 62 channel/sub-channels in the Orlando direction only. VHF is at a disadvantage in comparison to UHF. I sent this to the engineering dept, but was not sure "to whom it may concern". Perhaps everyone. Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Hopefully, we will get some Willow HD answers soon. I want it resolved for the chart.


I think the above is supposed to be in the Orlando OTA not BHN thread.


----------



## the64gto

Anyone have success with the updated version (7 Jan 2014) of BHTV for their cell. I have never been able to watch TV with this app. This latest version keeps telling me "We are unable to present channel xxx at this time. Try a different channel or try again later" The other choices, Guide, DVR and settings functin normal.


----------



## dotsdavid

I have it and works fine for me but I'm form indy not Florida. Try contacting @BrightHouseCare on twitter because I had a similar problem before and they helped me fix it.


----------



## dotsdavid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the64gto*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17940#post_24210999
> 
> 
> Anyone have success with the updated version (7 Jan 2014) of BHTV for their cell. I have never been able to watch TV with this app. This latest version keeps telling me "We are unable to present channel xxx at this time. Try a different channel or try again later" The other choices, Guide, DVR and settings functin normal.


I have it and works fine for me but I'm form indy not Florida. Try contacting @BrightHouseCare on twitter because I had a similar problem before and they helped me fix it.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC NYC and NC notices are coming out tomorrow.


Maybe we get some clues for our notice in two weeks or maybe even an EPIX launch date.


----------



## Nayan

I hope they have something about Pivot for you







. It would be nice to have on the system.


Still no Willow HD or any of the additional Starz yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: My guess is Pivot becomes a candidate after Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD and EPIX HD are added.


Hopefully, Gary gets a Willow HD answer soon and the Starz HD should be up any day now. Would love to take them off pending on the chart.


Were approaching 240 HD channels!


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17940#post_24212335
> 
> 
> Nayan: My guess is Pivot becomes a candidate after Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD and EPIX HD are added.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, Gary gets a Willow HD answer soon and the Starz HD should be up any day now. Would love to take them off pending on the chart.
> 
> 
> Were approaching 240 HD channels!



nothing in the notices about a date for EPIX to be added.


Mainly just a notice about more international channels being added and they are the ones that recently launched in Dallas, SoCal and NYC but now they are being added in other areas in the northeast and Texas. LA is having a huge clear QAM move scheduled for 1/31/14.


----------



## Nayan

Nothing about Epix huh? Well that sucks. I think I am more excited about getting that one than I am Starz







.


I added HBO when I went to pay my bill, mostly so I don't forget around Game of Thrones time and also to check out True Detectives. I also forgot how damn expensive it is







.


----------



## HDOrlando

It would be nice if there was a date for EPIX.


HBO is too expensive these days and that's why I dropped it. Not worth paying for something that I never watch.


----------



## Nayan

I know and I really shouldn't pay for it, but I am a slave to that show and since everyone in the office talks about it there would be no way to avoid spoilers if I waited for it to land on streaming or disc. So I pony up my money







.


----------



## gigahurtz

Any word on the new HD guide for BHN customers in Orlando?


----------



## jesse1684

when is the rest of the starz in hd coming on


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'm lucky I do not work at an office.


gigahurtz: You can ask Gary.


Jesse: Should be any day now. I just want to update them on my list already.


----------



## Nayan

Soon??


/shrugs


I don't know Jess. We're all waiting patiently for them to appear, along with Willow HD. I'm hoping they will all show up soon so HDO can add them to his list







.


----------



## Gator5000e

Also hoping that BHN is authorized for the NBC Sports Live Extra app in time for the Olympics. I read an article that BHN and TWC are the only 2 providers not authorized for the app. Given the time difference it would be ice to watch on my iPad or computer.


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope we get the watch Disney channel apps soon too


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator: We will see what happens. They did get those Premier League Channels.


dotsdavid: I doubt we get that until the next ABC/ESPN deal although if they add SEC Network this summer, this could come with it.


----------



## Sgooter

They just ain't right: I received an email notice from BHN: "We’re redesigning your monthly bill statements making them easier to read and understand. These changes will take effect on January 27."

This is all OK, but then more follows: "To help answer questions about these changes, the following resources are available for you to review:

• Learn more about what's changing and view an actual sample statement.

• Watch this video on “How to Read Your Bill...”


So, if the redesigned billing statements are indeed easier to read and understand, then why is all this hand-holding necessary? Then it occurs to me...what does it mean if this notice was sent only to me.


----------



## StephenRC

I also received the email. Too many clueless out there for them not to send the email or put that info in with a paper bill.


----------



## Nayan

I got it too, plus a notice in my bill and a letter. I guess they think I need a lot of help







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Some people are not as knowledgeable as us.


If only they would post our notices online. We get our next one in about two weeks.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

TWCKC does under regulatory and it includes all Time Warner area's.


----------



## Nayan

I wish they would put them online too.


Let's hope we get some good news in the notices and start the year off right







.


----------



## Gator5000e

HD, there is a new Update banner about the Olympics and NBC Universal. When you play the video it says you will have access to the various NBCU channels plus online streaming AND the Live Extra App. Says you need to log in with your my services credentials. But BHN is still not listed in the app as a provider. Is it now just waiting for everything to update? I just don't understand why BHN would announce it if the app wasn't ready for prime time? Anyone have any information?


Oh and still no additional Starz channels.


----------



## Nayan

Maybe they're waiting until the last minute? I know they were cutting it pretty close with the extra soccer channels but we did get those in time. I'm hoping we get all the extra's for the Olympics as well, otherwise I will be very disappointed.


----------



## marky2306




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17970#post_24228441
> 
> 
> HD, there is a new Update banner about the Olympics and NBC Universal. When you play the video it says you will have access to the various NBCU channels plus online streaming AND the Live Extra App. Says you need to log in with your my services credentials. But BHN is still not listed in the app as a provider. Is it now just waiting for everything to update? I just don't understand why BHN would announce it if the app wasn't ready for prime time? Anyone have any information?
> 
> 
> Oh and still no additional Starz channels.



Where are you seeing this banner?


----------



## Nayan

For Olympic coverage do this:


Go here: http://nbcsports.nbcnews.com/ 


Click on the Olympics tab. On the left, it says 'get ready to watch live'. Click that, then scroll down. It has Brighthouse on the bottom, click it, log in with your My Services account and you're good to go. I just did it so it is live, at least for online streaming.


Hope this helps







.


----------



## marky2306

Nayan,


Thank you! I was able to get signed in and all.


Mark



Gater5000e,


Yeah, I am wondering about Starz as well. It seems weird that they are not available yet. My past experience with another provider they posted a date when they are going to available, and not this "on or after" business.


Mark


----------



## Gator5000e

I don't know what this means, but I am getting soccer on the sports app on my iPhone. I don't know if that normally happens with the game but it's coming through. I have not tried it on my iPad yet. It did not ask me for any sign in information so it may just be a free game.


When I was with DirecTV and they announced new channels, they would be available at 6 AM the morning they were supposed to start. They would show up in the guide automatically.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator: Maybe they released notice ahead of time before the access went through. I'm sure we will have it. After all, they got those Soccer Feeds last year.


Hopefully, The Starz HD channels get uploaded soon.


Marky: BHN has been pretty hard on the on or after date lately. I wish they'd put channels up in the morning on the date like they used too but guess things have changed. They should be up soon though.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17760#post_24070391
> 
> 
> Charter is trying to buy TWC??? How will BHN be affected?
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-13/charter-said-to-prepare-offer-letter-to-buy-time-warner-cable.html



No....


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17910#post_24167436
> 
> 
> It's very cold and miserable up north. I was talking to some friends yesterday and told them that I had to turn on the AC because it was pretty warm down here. They hung up on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Be safe and stay home David!



See what happens when you brag on us....we end up in a deep freeze....


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgooter*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17970#post_24222202
> 
> 
> They just ain't right: I received an email notice from BHN: "We’re redesigning your monthly bill statements making them easier to read and understand. These changes will take effect on January 27."
> 
> This is all OK, but then more follows: "To help answer questions about these changes, the following resources are available for you to review:
> 
> • Learn more about what's changing and view an actual sample statement.
> 
> • Watch this video on “How to Read Your Bill...”
> 
> 
> So, if the redesigned billing statements are indeed easier to read and understand, then why is all this hand-holding necessary? Then it occurs to me...what does it mean if this notice was sent only to me.



Yes we sent it only to you to make you crazy....apparently it worked


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17970#post_24237268
> 
> 
> See what happens when you brag on us....we end up in a deep freeze....



Well if you quit chattering your teeth over there it would warm up quicker!


----------



## Gator5000e

Now that BHN has authorized access to NBC Olympics.com, does anyone know if we will also get authorization to use the NBC Sports Live Extra app also? This will be useful when not in the office or at home.


----------



## Nayan

That's a good question. While I probably wouldn't use the app very much the live streaming on my PC is something I would use. Especially on nights like tonight when my house is taken over by gamers







.


----------



## jesse1684

where are the rest of the starz in hd and where is ecore and movieplex ondemand for indiana and i still can't watch smithsonian in hd


----------



## HDOrlando

Jesse: No idea on the holdup on the Starz HD's or Encore and MoviePlex OD.


You should ask Gary about Smithsonian.


----------



## dotsdavid

Encore and movieplex OD are finally up here in Indy, and still no starz hd yet


----------



## Nayan

Awesome David! I really like those channels and think they are worth the extra expense now that there's more of them in HD.


No Starz here yet either, which sucks as Black Sails starts Saturday but I can't pay that much for one HD channel. Arr! I want me Starz!


----------



## Gator5000e

I agree, Nayan, not spending $10 a month for 1 HD channel although I also want to watch Black Sails. BTW, the first full episode is available online for free here - http://www.starz.com/originals/blacksails/videos/video/371


----------



## Nayan

Ooohhh sweet! Thank you Gator







.


----------



## Gator5000e

I haven't watched it yet so let me know what you think!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18000#post_24244621
> 
> 
> I haven't watched it yet so let me know what you think!



I just watched it and I like it! It's a little gritty and they don't skimp on the sex or violence but for the time period in which it's set it would seem accurate. I think it's going to be a hit and I am already hooked.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: That's great news and leads me to a theory.


Maybe Bright House wants to get those OD's up for everyone before they upload The Starz HD's into the guide.


BTW: Can you get Smithsonian HD Yet?


----------



## dotsdavid

I still have the hd pack so ya I can get it. I don't know if it's off it or still on it. But I get smithsonian hd


----------



## jesse1684

what happen to Willow Cricket TV in HD


----------



## Nayan

I don't know Jesse but I know there's a few of us waiting for it to arrive. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: What other packages do you have? They will probably have to do something with HD Pak down the line and it might be better off being merged with Movie Pass.


Jesse: Gary is trying to get that info for us.


----------



## dotsdavid

The hd pack and movie pack.


----------



## HDOrlando

Got ya.


They are going to do something with HD Pak eventually.


With Smithsonian leaving the Pak, they have 4 channels with 2 of them overlapping between packages.


It might be better for them to scrap it and expand Movie Pass.


----------



## Nayan

I agree. There's really no reason to have the HD Pak, especially for what, two channels? I think it would be better if they either moved them to the Movie Pass or just opened them up for everyone.


----------



## Gator5000e

Received a BHN email last night announcing access to NBCOlympics.com using the my services log in information. The confusing part is this, as it says:


Not in front of a TV? No problem, use your My Services login to watch 1000+ hours of live streaming video online and on most wireless devices at NBCOlympics.com.


Does this mean that the only way to watch on a tablet or phone is thru the NBCOlympics.com site or does it mean we will be able to use the Live Extra App? I am concerned we will be shut out of the live extra app. I have read that more events will be shown via the app than are available at the web site. I am not even sure if we can access all the available stuff on a tablet, especially an iOS if the web site requires flash to view content. If no App access is forthcoming, this will be extremely disappointing.,


Still a couple of weeks to go, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


PS - No mention of the Starz HD channels in the email either. Only a reference to additions to the Movie Pass lineup, whatever that means.


----------



## Nayan

I got that same email and if it turns out that we can only watch through a browser then that's going to suck







. I could really use that Live Extra app as they show hockey games that aren't shown on the channel itself and I feel like I am missing out.


Still no Starz or Willow HD. I think they really need to change how they announce things. Instead of putting a 'before or after' date, they should just be honest and say 'we'll get around to adding it one of these days'. Make it easy for everyone and no disappointment.

Yes I'm being snarky


----------



## property33

Does CFL have all of the STARZ HD channels? Are they in the guide, if not, can you manually enter the channel & get to them? Apologies if this has been answered already...


----------



## HDOrlando

property33,


Kind of.


If you need info on how to get them, send me a PM. You have to be a Starz customer though or a not available screen will show up.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17940#post_24196528
> 
> 
> R-U-Q-R-U,
> 
> 
> Probably within a few days. You can get them on some boxes via "The Trick". PM if you need to know how to do it.
> 
> 
> Not sure when we will see Starz OD in the HD section but there is some HD content on Starz OD.



Still not seeing the Starz HD channels in the guide. Are they supposed to be available by now? Thanks.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18000#post_24253297
> 
> 
> Still not seeing the Starz HD channels in the guide. Are they supposed to be available by now? Thanks.



They should have been but no word on what the holdup is.


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U,


One theory I have is they want the other divisions to get Encore OD and MoviePlex OD up before they do it.


Via "The Trick", we can get them so it is puzzling and frustrating as to what the holdup is.


It's been a long 3-4 year wait for Starz customers due to that long MTM agreement. They deserve these channels after paying $10 a month for just one HD channel for the past couple of years.


I would really be happy if this and Willow HD's situations were settled by next week so we can turn our focus to the notice where Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD and possibly Retirement Living HD (Apparently it has launched) are in play. We could also get word on EPIX although that will probably a national TWC/BHN rollout.


----------



## Gator5000e

HD, do you think there is a chance we will get access to the NBCSports Live Extra app? The video that is shown when you click on the banner announcing the streaming option references the app so I am not sure why they would use that video if app access wasn't a part of the deal. And I will be extremely disappointed if we do not get this app access.


----------



## jesse1684

the smithsonian channel in hd is on in indiana


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator: We could. If not, I'm betting on whenever the next NBC deal is up. When it is, it probably gets done quickly because it will connected to NBC retrans agreements in big markets where TWC is.


Jesse: Great news. Just Bakersfield and ichigan need to get those OD's now btw.


Then, maybe we see those HD Starz channels.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18000#post_24257721
> 
> 
> Gator: We could. If not, I'm betting on whenever the next NBC deal is up. When it is, it probably gets done quickly because it will connected to NBC retrans agreements in big markets where TWC is.
> 
> 
> Jesse: Great news. Just Bakersfield and ichigan need to get those OD's now btw.
> 
> 
> Then, maybe we see those HD Starz channels.



oh I think some deal was struck by TWC between them and NBC LOL as I noticed some new On Demand content via the TWCTV app that I don't get on the regular TV guide yet as I know the weather channel on demand had to of been added very recently and they also added a ton of content for Sochi as well.


TWC is in full swing with the new NCL deployments! Central TX, parts of NC, all of SC, New England are announced for March and April to get the new lineup.


only thing in today's notice a few on demand channels are biting the dust:


Find it On Demand

Movie Trailers On Demand

Travel On Demand


also adding the international channels in Kansas city as well


saw a notice in Cincinnati OH where they are getting the Premier League Xtra channels finally so maybe some deal was completed?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Over the past couple of months, TWC/BHN has gotten those Premier League Channels from NBC/Comcast and renewed the contract for E!, Esquire (formerly Style) and picked up Sprout SD/HD for all systems while dropping G4.


The App was likely squeezed into the deal.


We get our notice next week while we await for the HD Starz channels to be uploaded and word on the deal with Willow Cricket HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18000#post_24258142
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Over the past couple of months, TWC/BHN has gotten those Premier League Channels from NBC/Comcast and renewed the contract for E!, Esquire (formerly Style) and picked up Sprout SD/HD for all systems while dropping G4.
> 
> 
> The App was likely squeezed into the deal.
> 
> 
> We get our notice next week while we await for the HD Starz channels to be uploaded and word on the deal with Willow Cricket HD.




the only really interesting thing I have found so far this week on my system is that TWC has uploaded:


Movies On Demand duplicate channel on 995 which is hidden in the guide and only shows up in the favorites channel settings list and it can be punched in by pressing 995 and they added a duplicate VOD portat channel on 996 which says PORTAL in the guide instead of Portal which is what channel 999 is labeled as and it is the exact same cloud based VOD menu on both channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Not a lot going on here either.


After The HD Starz's get uploaded and we find out about Willow Cricket HD, were really just waiting for Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD to be announced and the national date for EPIX.


Things should be boring after this until The SEC Networks talk get heavy, another channel drop threat, more channels go HD or AXS.TV/HDNet returns.


----------



## Nayan

The Starz thing has me most baffled. Since I already saw the first episode of Black Sails I'll give them a pass for this week, but I'm hoping they add them by next Saturday in time for episode two. I hate to say it but sometimes DirecTV looks like a good option.


----------



## Gator5000e

I hate to harp on the NBCSports app, but do you guys think it's a real possibility before February 6th? I really want it before the Sochi games start.


----------



## dotsdavid

We had access to app for London 2012 and shortly after the olypimics we lost access I hope we get access back


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18000#post_24258303
> 
> 
> The Starz thing has me most baffled. Since I already saw the first episode of Black Sails I'll give them a pass for this week, but I'm hoping they add them by next Saturday in time for episode two. I hate to say it but sometimes DirecTV looks like a good option.



Nayan - Isn't Black Sails on the main channel we already have?


----------



## Gator5000e

It should be on the one HD channel we now get, yes, but it's hard to order Starz for one HD channel without any knowledge of when the remaining channels will be up.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18000#post_24258791
> 
> 
> Nayan - Isn't Black Sails on the main channel we already have?



Yes it is, but Starz is expensive ($17/month plus tax) and I really do not think it is worth it just for one HD channel and I will not watch them in SD. HBO costs me $21/month but it comes with the extra HD channels plus HBO Go, so while that too is expensive the extra's lessen the sting. I don't mind paying for the Premiums but it is very disappointing when they say they will add the extra channels around a certain date, then don't. I'm not trying to be bitchy so don't take it that way, but when BH said they would add channels by a certain date in the past, they did. Now it seems like they announce them with an 'on or after' date and they'll get around to putting them up when they feel like it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Starz is $17 a month?


That is too much.


----------



## obie_fl

I think we have some kind of premium bundle (HBO, SHO, MAX, TMC and Starz). I never look at my bill, if I did I'd probably pull the plug as we just don't watch much any more. $17 does sound like a lot for just Starz. I know my bill is right at $200







with phone, Internet and two DVRs.


----------



## Gator5000e

Before today I had HBO, Cinemax and Showtime. I called today today to add Starz and added it for an additional $5.00. Not exactly sure how much the package was before I added it but it was around $35 a month for the 3. So if it's up to $40 than its less than $10 a month for each premium.


Now for the other HD channels to come I.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18030#post_24261293
> 
> 
> I think we have some kind of premium bundle (HBO, SHO, MAX, TMC and Starz). I never look at my bill, if I did I'd probably pull the plug as we just don't watch much any more. $17 does sound like a lot for just Starz. I know my bill is right at $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with phone, Internet and two DVRs.



Mine now is $188 with the added HBO. With Starz it would be over $200 and I only have one DVR, internet and no phone. Expensive.


----------



## obie_fl

Damn you made me look at my bill










It's higher then I thought just under $208!!!









I wonder if Whole House is cheaper then two DVRs? I'm already using my own MoCA setup though, which I assume WH uses.


Like Gator I'm paying $39 for the Ultimate Movie Pack.


Why can't BHN have their prices broken down in one place on their website?


----------



## Nayan

This is from last year but prices still remain the same (and I'm sorry I made you look!







)

http://brighthouse.com/static/documents/cfl.pdf


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


It sounds like EPIX will be coming in late March

*"Epix’s CEO Mark Greenberg got the night started and told us how excited he is that Epix will soon be on Time Warner Cable in about 60 days on both coasts."*

http://www.showbiz411.com/2014/01/24/lady-gaga-two-thirds-of-the-police-get-epix-with-arthur-fogel


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I just looked at the official line-up for my area and they are not showing the Starz channels yet.


Also, has anyone cancelled the useless HD Pack and been able to keep any promotional deal? I think I am still on some kind promo and would like to ditch the HDP but if saving $6 will cost more than that by losing a deal its not worth changing.

Since I have BHN phone and Lightening 90 I don't think a threat of switching to satellite will be credible. My bill is quite high since I have Premium HD too and the $6 is not really a material cost savings. I guess if I really want to save money I would need to cut a lot of my services.

Plus I have FOUR boxes! I am a BHN cash cow, LOL!


Does anyone have a strategy in dealing with BHN whereby you get the most services for the least cash?


EDIT:


Just had an online chat with a CSR and they cancelled my HD Pack with *NO loss of promo.* They gave me my new billing amount and it is $6 lower. YAY!


----------



## HDOrlando

R-U-Q-R-U,


Hopefully, they will pop up soon.


The HD Pak is not really a good value anymore.


There are 4 channels.


If you really want NBC Universal HD or MGM HD get it.


However, if you want Hallmark Movie Channel HD get Movie Pass and while it is $3 more, you get FearNet HD, 6 HD Encores, Indie Plex HD, Movie Plex HD, Retro Plex HD with some great OD options including Vutopia on Movie Pass On Demand.


If you want Mav TV, get Sports Pass for $10 although I really do not watch much on there besides occasionally Yes Network and NFL RedZone,


I really like the value of Movie Pass and might eventually go back to it.


----------



## Gator5000e

I want nbc universal for Olympic programming. Probably carry something like curling or hockey as the main channels will have nonstop figure skating!!


Do the Movie Pass channels, Hallmark, etc, have commercials or are they commercial free? I remember on DirecTV the Sony movie channel was commercial free but MGM wasn't.


Thanks.


----------



## Nayan

Hallmark, IFC and FearNet have commercials. Most of the Encore ones do not.


----------



## Gator5000e

Question. When you subscribe to a premium, say Starz, aren't you supposed to get the On Demand channels? I added Starz but am not able to get the Starz On Demand on 287. It tells me to call to receive this channel. I do get the other Starz SD channels. This Doesn't seem right. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Nayan

You should get it. Give Gary a holler in the other forum and I'm sure he can fix it for you







.


----------



## HDOrlando

IFC has been on Digital Basic for a few months.


May we finally get those HD Starz's this week along with goodies in our notice.


----------



## Nayan

I hope so!







I'll order it anyway before next Saturday but those extra's would be nice.


Let's hope we get something for you this time, like Pivot.


I hope I didn't scare anyone off with my gripe about the Premiums, but the reason I usually don't get offered a deal is because I don't keep them. After Game of Thrones and Black Sails are done for the season I dump those channels because I really don't watch anything else on them. I have Netflix so I have already seen most of the movies they show and the only reason I order them is to watch certain shows so I don't get spoilers at the office







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I doubt we get Pivot. I'm thinking it is more likely to happen in Q2.


I do the same with Showtime after Homeland ends. Given all we have on regular and basic cable, you really do not watch those premiums and it is not worth paying extra.


Another thing you can do is order it for a weekend and binge. When The Game Change Movie came out, I got HBO for a few days.


----------



## Nayan

I like the binge idea! I might do that instead. Thank you HD I would have never thought about doing that otherwise







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

What I do on DirecTV is record a bunch of movies on Free Preview weekends (Since I have the Genie with 1 TB of storage), then I watch them whenever I want. Since they repeat so often on there anyway, that works for me.


----------



## obie_fl

You can actually order HBO, SHO, MAX, Starz etc for a weekend? How much do they charge?


----------



## HDOrlando

You can do it for a day too. They just charge you for that day and you can just cancel afterwards.


This actually could help them because it will let people sample the goods and they might like the package.


----------



## Nayan

I didn't know you could do that. So my Starz dilemma is solved







.


----------



## diesel32

Not HD-related, but WKMG has replaced Retro-tv with Livewell network on its 6.2 subchannel, so LiveWell programming is now on BHN Ch 463


----------



## HDOrlando

Retro TV bites the bust again.


I wish those digital sub channels were available in HD or had an HD channel with very little HD programming so they could be in the HD section.


----------



## Nayan

Wasn't Livewell on 6.3? What is on there now? I hardly tune into the sub-channels, but I do wish Create was in HD as I love the cooking programs on PBS and that's the only one I watch down there in sub land







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think it's actually heartland Network or something.


----------



## Nayan

I just looked it up. I won't be visiting that channel anytime soon







.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18030#post_24274163
> 
> 
> Retro TV bites the bust again.
> 
> 
> I wish those digital sub channels were available in HD or had an HD channel with very little HD programming so they could be in the HD section.



The whole idea of HD on sub channels is kind of an oxymoron. Remember these originate as over the air. I haven't checked the bandwidth requirements lately but I think three sub channels equal roughly 1 HDTV channel. So in theory they might be able to squeeze two HD channels in their spectrum if they shutdown all their subchannels.


----------



## Nayan

True, they are OTA but Brighthouse also carries some of them like Antenna TV, all the extra PBS channels and now Livewell. I hardly watch anything down in the SD area except for the PBS stations so if most of the extra SD channels went away I'd be okay with it, especially if it meant a couple more channels in HD.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18030#post_24274479
> 
> 
> The whole idea of HD on sub channels is kind of an oxymoron. Remember these originate as over the air. I haven't checked the bandwidth requirements lately but I think three sub channels equal roughly 1 HDTV channel. So in theory they might be able to squeeze two HD channels in their spectrum if they shutdown all their subchannels.



In my area, there are 2 stations with 2 HD signals and SD subchannels:


11-1 WTVD ABC HD

11-2 LWN HD

11-3 LWN SD


40-1 WUVC UNIV HD

40-2 UMAS HD

40-3 Bounce SD

40-4 GetTV SD


The HD isn't very good on any of the double HD stations.


----------



## HDOrlando

Obie,


I gt that but just would love to have them in my HD section.


I doubt any of them go HD anytime soon,


----------



## Nayan

I doubt they will either. There's not as much demand for them and being sub-channels I would imagine the cost would be very high for them to go HD.


----------



## Nayan

Totally OT, so very very *NSFW*, but I had to share as me made me lmao!!


http://consumerist.com/2014/01/28/what-if-the-cable-guy-in-porn-was-from-time-warner-cable/


----------



## HDOrlando

Probably too much! That is funny though Nayan.


Anyway, were on notice watch. Hopefully, Nick Jr. HD, Nick Toons HD and maybe RLTV HD or other goodies get announced in the notices sometime over the next few days. It's also possible EPIX's March Date will be announced and made official.


No Notice today so it is either Thursday or more likely Friday. Thankfully, we have Yimitz to give us the early jump on our notice tomorrow.


Then again, others just want their Starz HD Channels and Willow Cricket HD resolved.


----------



## Nayan

I'm looking forward to EPIX and getting the Willow/Starz done. Anything beyond that will be nice extra's.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today and thankfully yimitz gets his today.










May his paper come earlier in the day than it did last month.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18060#post_24286338
> 
> 
> No notice today and thankfully yimitz gets his today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May his paper come earlier in the day than it did last month.



Your wish is granted. Looks like good news for Willow fans.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


I was expecting Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD but this is still good news.


We get closure on Willow Cricket HD and were getting TVG Network.


I'm not expecting Yes Network will be pulled tomorrow and we found out February 28 is the drop dead date for Outdoor Channel.


Thanks as always!


----------



## Gator5000e

Still no news on the additional Starz HD additions.







Man, this takes a long time. If Willow HD is added as fast as the Starz HD channels, they may see it by March, maybe.


----------



## HDOrlando

On the bright side, at least you can do "The Trick" to get those channels.


For Willow Cricket HD, we could go to the channel and it was in the favorites but no video.










It's just a matter of Bright House uploading the channel and the best thing to do is keep the pressure on.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz!!


I really hope we do get Willow HD tomorrow, but there again is that 'on or after'. Hopefully it's 'on' this time










Gator: Totally understand about the Starz, as I've been waiting a couple years for those. Maybe March it is (although I really hope not!).


HD: I haven't heard a peep about YES, so maybe a deal is very close or they will be allowed to keep broadcasting it while they negotiate like they do with MLB and NHL.


----------



## HDOrlando

I expect YES Network to go MTM until Baseball season but no news is usually good news.


We can keep checking 1165 for video but I do think it's going to happen. It would be nice to get Starz out of the way going into a February notice that will likely have Nick HD and Epix goodies.


----------



## Gator5000e

If, and more and more it's looking like it's a BIG if, we get access to the NBC Sports Live Extra app, does anyone know if that would come as an app update or will it just show up in the approved list of providers in the app itself without an app update? I am trying to remember what happened when DirecTV got the WatchESPN app access and I can't remember how it went.


Side question - why would we get authorization to the NBC Olympics site on the web but not the app access? is there something from the business side of things that would prevent that?


----------



## Nayan

I wish I had an answer for you. It sucks we do not have access to this, or many other apps that are available.


----------



## Gator5000e

I'm looking at some of the companies that do have access to the Live Extra app and it borders on ridiculous that BHN doesn't. Some of the names: Algona Cable Communications, Arkwest Communications, BTC Communications, Buckeye Cable System, Click20Cable, Cross TV, East Arkansas Cable, Frankfort Plant Board, Home Town Cable, Mid-Hudson Cable, Paul Bunyan Communications, Resort TV Cable, South Central Rural Telephone Coop., Spencer Municipal Utilities, Vicksburg Video, Western Iowa Networks, Winnebago Coop Telecom Association. BHN is the sixth largest cable company in the country and some co-ops and counties have access and we don't?


Someone explain this one to me.


----------



## Nayan

I really don't know why they have decided to not give us this or access to other apps. I'm not saying this to slam BH, but cord cutting is on the rise and there's a whole group of folks who are 'cord nevers', meaning they never have had, nor will have cable. They see no need for it. You would think that big companies like Cox, Comcast, Time Warner Cable and Brighthouse would do whatever they could to keep the customers they have and entice new ones by offering these things. Having a great HD lineup is nice but it's also the little things that keep customers around.


----------



## Gator5000e

I just noticed that the additional Starz HD channels are available in the BHN iPad app. I wonder why they would be on the app but not regular tv. Might this be a sign?


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator: Ask Gary.


Gator: I think they have been on the app for months actually.


Everyone: I have great News!


There is now video on 1165 Willow Cricket TV HD!


AND


TVG is now on channel 214 via punch in.


BTW: Indiana's Notice is the same as Michigan's.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is our notice


- No Changes to The MTM's besides Outdoor Channel's addition effective February 28 and zap2it is still on there. I had hoped it would be off as a result of The WGN America deal so I would not have to explain it anymore. As everyone knows, Yes Network expires today but I expect it to continue on MTM's until Baseball Season.


On January 27, 2014, WKMG RTV rebranded to WKMG Live Well Network although some of us believe it's Heartland Network.


On or after March 1, 2014, WOTF GetTV will be added to channel 462


On or after March 3, 2014, They note the Military Channel to American Heroes Channel rebrand.


New Channels


On or after January 31, 2014 (We got these early this morning)


Willow Cricket HD Sports Pass Channel 1165

TVG Network Sports Pass Channel 214


That's it. I like how we finally get an answer on Willow Cricket HD though.


Next month, EPIX will likely be in our notice with hopefully Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD.


----------



## Nayan

Yay Willow in HD!!










Thank you HDO







.


----------



## dotsdavid

Here in Indiana they just grouped NBC, nbc sports, msnbc, USA, and cnbc for the Olympics. They are still also in their normal locations too. Also tvg is live. What about you guys in Florida.


----------



## Gator5000e

Wow, that's cool. What are the channel numbers? Are they in HD or SD or both? Will check when I get home. That will make Olympic surfing easier! Now all we need is a mix channel like DirecTV uses with 4-6 boxes on one screen.


----------



## dotsdavid

Hd and low thousands


----------



## Gator5000e

Nothing similar here in central Florida that I could find.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maybe they will do it in the next couple of days.


----------



## Nayan

That would be very convenient and I hope they do that for us here.


----------



## diesel32

There's an "El Rey Network" broadcasting in HD on ch.1940 - a Hispanic oriented channel in English....I don't remember that being announced anywhere


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32,


It was announced a few months ago.


Got to keep up in this thread.


----------



## Nayan

LOL yeah, things happen fast around here







.


----------



## obie_fl

Unless you are waiting for more Starz HD channels.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18060#post_24301672
> 
> 
> Unless you are waiting for more Starz HD channels.



Well, there is that...


----------



## dotsdavid

I got this form @BrightHouseCares on twitter about nbc live extra app. "Looks like we'll have access starting 2/6 for the Olympics coverage."


----------



## Nayan

For the Olympics would be nice, but I'd like to have it as a full-time app, not just for special occasions.


----------



## Gator5000e

Gary, over in the DSL forum, said he would have an Olympic related announcement tomorrow. Maybe it will be about the channel grouping and/or the Live Extra app..


----------



## Nayan

I really hope we get access to that app. I work the late shift and since many of the events will be shown in the overnight I'd like to watch it at work.


----------



## kevin120

I Would check to see if Get TV showed up on Bright House early







as TWC has put it in the guide here the Dallas area on all boxes including digital adapters here lol! no video yet but it is in the guide on iGuide, Navigator, and digital adapter boxes. I still am wondering why KMPX HD is missing from the digital adapters along with Daystar as both are a part of the limited basic lineup ???


Oceanic TWC might have reversed plans to launch TWC Sportsnet LA on analog 64??? last month's notice mentioned analog which is LMN being moved to digital only and TWC sportsnet LA replacing on analog 64 now there is no mention of the change.


January 20, 2014


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


American Life/YouToo Digital

Be Healthy On Demand

CCTV News

Find It On Demand

Jewelry TV Digital

Jewelry TV HD

MLB Extra Innings Digital PPV

MLB Network Digital

MLB Network HD

Movie Trailers On Demand

NHL Network Digital

NHL Network HD

Outdoor Channel Digital

Outdoor Channel HD

Speed 2 (online)

TAG

Travel On Demand

ZAP2IT




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:


Statewide on or about 2/6/14, the following changes will occur to the Music Choice lineup: Love Songs will be added to Ch. 820, Romances will be added to Ch. 840, Stage & Screen will be added to Ch. 842 and Classical Masterpieces will be added to Ch. 849. Pop Hits moves from Ch. 820 to 821, Party Favorites moves from Ch. 821 to 822, Teen MC moves from Ch. 822 to 823, Kidz Only moves from Ch. 823 to 824, Toddler Tunes moves from Ch. 824 to 825, Y2K moves from Ch. 825 to 826, 90’s moves from Ch. 826 to 827, 80’s moves from Ch. 827 to 828, 70’s moves from Ch. 828 to 829, Solid Gold Oldies moves from Ch. 829 to 830, Pop Country moves from Ch. 830 to 831, Today’s Country moves from Ch. 831 to 832, Country Hits moves from Ch. 832 to 833, Classic Country moves from Ch. 833 to 834, Contemporary Christian moves from Ch. 834 to 835, Pop Latino moves from Ch. 835 to 836, Music Urbana moves from Ch. 836 to 837, Mexicana moves from Ch. 837 to 838, Tropicales moves from Ch. 838 to 839, Sounds of the Seasons moves from Ch. 839 to 841, Soundscapes moves from Ch. 840 to 843, Smooth Jazz moves from Ch. 841 to 844, Jazz moves from Ch. 842 to 845, Blues moves from Ch. 843 to 846, Singers & Swing moves from Ch. 844 to 847, Easy Listening moves from Ch. 845 to 848 and Light Classical moves from Ch. 846 to 850.


Statewide, on or about 2/6/14, KRTR Ch. 849 will move to Ch. 859.


Statewide, on or about 2/25/14, LMN Ch.64 will be removed from the analog lineup and will be available in digital format only - digital cable-ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD-equipped UDCP, required; SportsNET LA will be added to analog Ch. 64, digital Ch. 217 and HD Ch. 1217 and will available in Standard Service; Discovery Fit & Health on digital Ch. 319 will move to Ch. 318.


On Oahu, on or about 3/1/14, KBFD HD Ch. 1004 will be added to Basic Service (Digital format only).


The following service(s) will require two-way capable digital cable-ready equipment such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable product (UDCP) such as a TiVo or Moxi HD DVR used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: SportsNET LA HD.


Oceanic, Time Warner Cable

http://www.oceanic.com/products/television/agreements_with_programmers 


Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future: American Life/YouToo Digital, Be Healthy On Demand, Find It On Demand, Jewelry TV Digital, Jewelry TV HD, MLB Extra Innings Digital PPV, MLB Network Digital, MLB Network HD, Movie Trailers On Demand, NHL Network Digital, NHL Network HD, Outdoor Channel Digital, Outdoor Channel HD, TAG, Travel On Demand and ZAP2IT. *Statewide on or about 2/4/14, Olympics Mosaic Ch. 464 and Olympics Mosaic HD Ch. 1464 will be added and available to all digital boxes; NBC Sports Network Ch. 470 will be added to Digital CPST, and NBC Sports Network HD Ch. 1470 will be added to the HD Entertainment Pak.* Statewide on or about 2/6/14, the following changes will occur to the Music Choice lineup: Love Songs will be added to Ch. 820, Romances will be added to Ch. 840, Stage & Screen will be added to Ch. 842 and Classical Masterpieces will be added to Ch. 849. Pop Hits moves from Ch. 820 to 821, Party Favorites moves from Ch. 821 to 822, Teen MC moves from Ch. 822 to 823, Kidz Only moves from Ch. 823 to 824, Toddler Tunes moves from Ch. 824 to 825, Y2K moves from Ch. 825 to 826, 90's moves from Ch. 826 to 827, 80's moves from Ch. 827 to 828, 70's moves from Ch. 828 to 829, Solid Gold Oldies moves from Ch. 829 to 830, Pop Country moves from Ch. 830 to 831, Today's Country moves from Ch. 831 to 832, Country Hits moves from Ch. 832 to 833, Classic Country moves from Ch. 833 to 834, Contemporary Christian moves from Ch. 834 to 835, Pop Latino moves from Ch. 835 to 836, Music Urbana moves from Ch. 836 to 837, Mexicana moves from Ch. 837 to 838, Tropicales moves from Ch. 838 to 839, Sounds of the Seasons moves from Ch. 839 to 841, Soundscapes moves from Ch. 840 to 843, Smooth Jazz moves from Ch. 841 to 844, Jazz moves from Ch. 842 to 845, Blues moves from Ch. 843 to 846, Singers & Swing moves from Ch. 844 to 847, Easy Listening moves from Ch. 845 to 848 and Light Classical moves from Ch. 846 to 850. Statewide, on or about 2/6/14, KRTR Ch. 849 will move to Ch. 859. *Statewide, on or about 2/25/14, SportsNET LA will be added to digital Ch. 217/319 and HD Ch. 1217/1319 and will available in Digital Standard Service*; Discovery Fit & Health on digital Ch. 319 will move to Ch. 318. On Oahu, on or about 3/1/14, KBFD HD Ch. 1004 will be added to Basic Service (Digital format only). Statewide, on or about 3/3/14, OC16 Interactive Ch. 17 will be removed from the digital lineup. The following service(s) will require two-way capable digital cable-ready equipment such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable product (UDCP) such as a TiVo or Moxi HD DVR used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: SportsNET LA, SportsNET LA HD, NBC Sports Network, NBC Sports Network HD, Olympics Mosaic, Olympics Mosaic HD. (SA598784 2/3/14)

http://secure.adpay.com/clicknbuyliners.aspx?p=2105&itemid=2725167&networkview=False&catid=1010&pcatid=Legal%20Notices


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: We will.


On the MTM's, These OD Channels have not popped up before and Jewelry TV has not either.


It does appear Music Choice might be of though.


Do you guys have GOL TV? If so, that might be off too.


Regardless, I want to see that MTM list shrink.


We probably get that new LA channels within the next couple of months.


For now, we just wait for Starz and the EPIX announcement at month's end that will hopefully include Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD for the Niece.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18090#post_24304852
> 
> 
> Kevin: We will.
> 
> 
> On the MTM's, These OD Channels have not popped up before and Jewelry TV has not either.
> 
> 
> It does appear Music Choice might be of though.
> 
> 
> Do you guys have GOL TV? If so, that might be off too.
> 
> 
> Regardless, I want to see that MTM list shrink.
> 
> 
> We probably get that new LA channels within the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> For now, we just wait for Starz and the EPIX announcement at month's end that will hopefully include Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD for the Niece.



hmm maybe some bad news for EPIX looks like May according to another source?

http://www.deadline.com/2014/01/viacom-ceo-touts-epix-along-with-international-and-digital-opportunities/ 


hmm TWC Sports Channel LA might not be allowed outside of LA due to the MLB's strict rules regarding content heck TWC had an On Demand with Dodgers several years back and the MLB made them take it down.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It might very well be and that's bad news.


On The LA Sports Channel, everyone else would likely get a National version of the channel. It would be the channel without the games.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18090#post_24306136
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> It might very well be and that's bad news.
> 
> 
> On The LA Sports Channel, everyone else would likely get a National version of the channel. It would be the channel without the games.



hmm I don't know but maybe the MLB may still say no to a national feed as they seem to be more strict on the content.


Oh looks like TWC in Texas is going to have at least 5 HD channels in the 1400s dedicated to olympic coverage nothing to get excited about other than TWC placing the NBC channels carrying the olympics into a single group on channels:

1465 NBC OTA affiliate in HD

1466 NBCSN HD

1467 MSNBC HD

1468 USA HD

1469 CNBC HD


----------



## Gator5000e

I miss the mix channels that DirecTV sets up with 4-6 events on one screen. The remote allows you to navigate from box to box to listen to the audio. Hitting enter takes you directly to the HD full screen channel. The BHN boxes seem to old to allow this although D* has had this available for many years now.


----------



## Nayan

BH is behind the times on a few things sadly.


Still no Starz channels yet either.


----------



## marky2306

NBC Live Extra app has been updated and has bright house access


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks for the heads up. Really nice update besides the BHN access.


----------



## Nayan

It's not working for me as BH isn't listed on mine


----------



## dotsdavid

You need to update the app first before you can access


----------



## Nayan

I did. It's not showing up for me at all.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Not too exciting, but a new Spanish language HD channel has launched in Teleformula. Charter's latest all-digital conversion lineups in Wisconsin have it on there.


If Charter does get TWC, I think that would mean Charter's programming contracts would become accessible to BHN. AXS.TV, HDNet Movies, AWE (Wealth TV), RFD TV and Pivot would become strong possibilities then.


----------



## Gator5000e

What type of device are you trying to use? Apple, Android, Windows Phone, etc? I have an iPad and iPhone and they both updated. Check again this morning but if it doesn't work, go to the appropriate app store and search for the Live Extra app and check the date it was last updated. If it lists something like yesterday or today, just delete the app already on your device and re-download the app again. That should get you the up to date app. Hopefully.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: We will see what happens. Charter keeps pushing and if they are successful, it will then become up to the feds. We shall see.


Those channels would come into play but BHN can already add RFD-TV. Gary even said they only wanted to do it where it's relevant (Bakersfield). After all, they did add FamilyNet without it.


TWC has Pivot on their deals so it could be possible. I do know people would love HDNet Movies back.


After The Starz Hd Channels get uploaded and EPIX goe live in March or May, AXS.TV/HDNet Movies is the last big thing we will not have.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18090#post_24309308
> 
> 
> What type of device are you trying to use? Apple, Android, Windows Phone, etc? I have an iPad and iPhone and they both updated. Check again this morning but if it doesn't work, go to the appropriate app store and search for the Live Extra app and check the date it was last updated. If it lists something like yesterday or today, just delete the app already on your device and re-download the app again. That should get you the up to date app. Hopefully.



I'm running Android. I've deleted and re-downloaded twice and Brighthouse is not listed.


----------



## toadfannc

(" ... if Charter gets TWC ...")


Also, MASN-- for us in NC. TWC and MASN have never struck a deal. And, since NC is considered "local" for the O's and Nats ... us TWC customers have not seen a O's/Nats game in about 10 years.


----------



## Gator5000e

Nayan, have you tried only logging into the Olympic stuff? Because as someone posted on the DSL forum, the access is only good for Olympic product. If you try to log in to watch something else, like soccer or hockey, you will be asked to get authorized and BHN will NOT be listed. This access appears to be for the Olympics only. So go to the Olympic material in the app (sorry I don't have an Android phone so I can't tell you how to do that) and then see if you find the BHN stuff.


----------



## Nayan

Well, I guess it's different if you have Android, as there's no separate login so either you get it or you don't and apparently I don't. This is just so full of fail







.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18090#post_24309467
> 
> 
> (" ... if Charter gets TWC ...")
> 
> 
> Also, MASN-- for us in NC. TWC and MASN have never struck a deal. And, since NC is considered "local" for the O's and Nats ... us TWC customers have not seen a O's/Nats game in about 10 years.



That too.


It's terrible that has never gotten done.


----------



## Gator5000e


ScreenShot.pdf 43k .pdf fileOK, here is what I mean. In the attached screen shot, on the iPhone app, you open the settings and have a choice of On NBC Olympics (top) and On NBC Sports (Middle). BHN customers have access to the On NBC Olympics stuff but we don't have access to the On NBC Sports stuff. Does the Android app look similar? 
ScreenShot 179k .PNG file


I added a PDF so it might be easier to open and view


----------



## toadfannc

Yep. In general, I'm pretty happy with TWC. They really have improved over the past 2 years or so ... especially when they (at long last) added NFL Network/Red Zone. But, this MASN thing has always bugged me. I'm originally from northern VA, so being blacked out of all O's & Nats games is just ridiculous. It's a combination of the TWC/MASN dispute (with many useless court battles over the years) and the archaic MLB local black out territories. Realistically, NC should be Atlanta Braves territory (which would show 100+ games on FSN)-- but MLB is stuck in the Babe Ruth era for so many things including this. Saddens me, because baseball is my favorite sport, and it just hasn't kept up with the times (technology, replay, media, etc.)-- and, as a result, has fallen out of favor with younger folks.


----------



## Nayan

Mine is the same. So it just plays or do you have to login?


----------



## Gator5000e

You have to choose something in the NBC Olympics list and then it will ask you to log in with your myservices account information. Once you do that, you will be good to go.


----------



## Nayan

It's not asking me for any log in. It is playing the video's though.


----------



## Gator5000e

Try going to the Settings section in the drop down menu you can see in my screen shot. You can sign it there.


----------



## Nayan

Ahh, see that's where I have the issue. No Brighthouse listed at all.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18090#post_24305967
> 
> 
> hmm maybe some bad news for EPIX looks like May according to another source?
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2014/01/viacom-ceo-touts-epix-along-with-international-and-digital-opportunities/
> 
> 
> hmm TWC Sports Channel LA might not be allowed outside of LA due to the MLB's strict rules regarding content heck TWC had an On Demand with Dodgers several years back and the MLB made them take it down.



Why would SportsNet LA not be available nationwide but TWC Sportsnet is? Ironically, the two TWC Sportsnet Channels are the ONLY two RSN channels that us Directv customers can stream with the app and online at home. Also, the similar names are annoying - like FS South and Fox SportSouth - why make them so similar!?!?


It's weird to see cable add Sports channels while we are still waiting for Pac12. Directv used to be the leader in sports, HD quality, equipment, etc, but you have a lot more than we do now! If TWC got Sunday Ticket, their new local lineup is impressive and the HD PQ has improved a lot. The TWC guide finally looks like it was created in this century. Willow Cricket is something that I'd like to see "The sports leader" add, too!


I would like to see cable add an OTA module. I live right on the border of the stupid DMAs and TWC gives us only one city of locals but with Directv and the OTA module, I can get 2 DMAs (and 2 stations from a 3rd) and most of the subchannels (and the locals are on the proper numbers, no 1125 for channel 8).


OTA module + Sunday Ticket = bye bye Directv and hello again to TWC!


----------



## Gator5000e

Nayan, maybe the Android app hasn't been updated yet. I am at a loss then. But when I go from the Home page, click on the drop down menu, go all the way down to Settings, tap on Sign In under Television Provider, tap on Select Provider, a list comes up that starts with xFinity, DirecTV, Dish, Time Warner Cable, etc. BHN is the 10th choice down, just below optimum and above suddenLink;Here is a picture of what it looks like, although I can't fit the entire list in the picture. 
BHN.PNG 118k .PNG file


BTW, BHN is NOT listed in the text listings below the logo based pictures. It's only listed in the providers that have the logos showing in the list similar to what I just posted. If none of this works, maybe you just have to wait to access some real Olympic magterial to get prompted to log in. But it's here for me on my iOS devices.


----------



## HDOrlando

ejb1980,


Hopefully, The NFL does not renew the exclusive deal with Direct TV for NFL Sunday Ticket.


Reports say they will but it would be great if they did not.


Direct TV is certainly not the force they used to be.


----------



## Nayan

I don't have that. I guess I'll have to wait and see come Thursday, but like I said I did update and uninstall/reinstall so I have no idea why I am having an issue.


----------



## Nayan

Checking DirecTV, they did indeed renew for the Sunday Ticket, as I am offered it free for next year if I sign up.


----------



## Gator5000e

No offense to anyone who works for BHN, but after having switched to BHN in October from DirecTV, I would take DirecTV back in a second if I could have it installed where i now live. It's like living in the dark ages with BHN. Yes, maybe BHN has a few more channels that DirecTV (but I don't think that is true for the premium movie channels) but D*'s greater emphasis on sports and user amenities blows BHN out of the water. Most of the time picture quality is similar but I get plenty of drop outs. Also, D*'s 1080P PPV movies are far and away better quality then BHN's PPV offerings. And I won't even touch the user interface (PIP, last 6 channels tuned to, Quick Launch 9 channel shortcut, Major Sports multi-screen mix channels, etc.). Just my opinion.


----------



## Gator5000e

What type of phone/device are you using?


----------



## Nayan

I agree Gator and that's why after the Olympics are over I'm ditching Brighthouse. I've been a customer for years, but they are so behind the times tech-wise it's not even funny and they are much more expensive.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18120#post_24310345
> 
> 
> What type of phone/device are you using?



Samsung Galaxy Express.


----------



## ejb1980

To anyone who is thinking of going to Directv, NOT get the orginal Genie. It's the WORST receiver I have ever dealt with. I have the original (HR34) version. The newer, smaller, HR44 version is MUCH faster and more stable, I have heard. If you switch, when the installer calls to verify your order, ask him/her if they have the HR44 on the truck. If they say no, cancel the order. I wish I had done that.


----------



## gigahurtz

I had DirecTV and had the HR-34 receiver. I will admit at first it was horribly slow but with the software updates that were released I was very pleased with it. It's light years ahead of the Brighthouse receiver I have now. DirecTV's technology is so far ahead of Brighthouse it's amazing to me. I hope to see this new HD guide soon on bHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Direct TV has Sunday Ticket for one more year before the deal expires.


Nayan, are you really leaving us?


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigahurtz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18120#post_24310549
> 
> 
> I had DirecTV and had the HR-34 receiver. I will admit at first it was horribly slow but with the software updates that were released I was very pleased with it. It's light years ahead of the Brighthouse receiver I have now. DirecTV's technology is so far ahead of Brighthouse it's amazing to me. I hope to see this new HD guide soon on bHN.



If it's the same as Time Warner's you will be happy. I got the HR34 right after the first round of major issues. I had it for a few months without problems. It's gotten worse again for some people. There are entire days that I watch the same channel simply because I am recording something and changing channels will crash it and I will lose the recording. The latest software is the worst; if I shut off my client it loses connection with the server and I have to reset.


That being said, overall Directv's equipment is great though. The HR24 (regular HD DVR) is the greatest receiver I have ever owned on any provider. The on-demand is slower than cable, but who uses that?


----------



## Gator5000e

Nayan, the Google Play Store says this about the Live Extra App:


Updated - February 3, 2014


Size - 14M


Current Version - 2.1


Requires Android - 2.3.3 and up


Are you on 2.1 of the app and at least 2.3.3 of the Android operating system?



Gigahurtz, I agree. My HR34 was fine after the software updates. But the 44 was great. I guess I understand that D* has a lot more customers, thus revenue to do R&D than BHN (maybe some of that is because they have superior equipment) , but how hard would it be for them to get an up to date HD DVR for the customers that care? And while this isn't scientific by any stretch of the imagination, there are a LOT of BHN customers who don't even care about HD, let alone the equipment.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18120#post_24310575
> 
> 
> Direct TV has Sunday Ticket for one more year before the deal expires.
> 
> 
> Nayan, are you really leaving us?



Yes, I am done. I'll still have internet with them, but TV-wise I'm heading to Direct TV. My neighbors have it and after comparing...well, it's a huge difference. Plus they have AXS and HDNet Movies.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18120#post_24310600
> 
> 
> Nayan, the Google Play Store says this about the Live Extra App:
> 
> 
> Updated - February 3, 2014
> 
> 
> Size - 14M
> 
> 
> Current Version - 2.1
> 
> 
> Requires Android - 2.3.3 and up
> 
> 
> Are you on 2.1 of the app and at least 2.3.3 of the Android operating system?



Yes to both.


----------



## Gator5000e

I'm jealous, Nayan!! You'll love it!! And I am paying more for BHN's antiquated equipment than I did for D8's state of the art.


HD, from what I have read, all predict D* to retain the rights to Sunday Ticket. It was expensive though the last year I had it.


----------



## Gator5000e

Nayan, sure you aren't using the NBC Sochi app instead of the NBC live extra app?


NBC Sochi App - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nbc.sochi 


NBC Live Extra App - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.nbcuni.com.nbcsports.liveextra


----------



## ejb1980

Directv's sports search feature is THE BEST feature ever... channel 1205. It finds all live sports available, even those on obscure alternate channels. You can have it search by your package or all channels... check out the screen shot:

 


As per typical of Directv guides, the "HD" icon is hit or miss. Most sports are HD, whether it says "HD" or not.


----------



## Nayan

It is the Live Extra app.


----------



## Nayan

I just uninstalled and reinstalled again and BH now shows up. So all is now well in Nayan land for now







.


----------



## Gator5000e

OK, I give!! Sorry.


ejb1980, the instant scores is also cool as well as the 30 second skip, the last 6 channels tuned to adn the 9 channel Quick Tune, and of course the mix channels for the major golf and tennis tournaments. Are they doing an Olympic mix channel? Damn this is making me really miss D*!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,


We will miss ya.


----------



## ejb1980

Let's not talk about the Instant Scores (aka Scoreguide). They've tried to upgrade that to HD, and it's been a complete failure. It doesn't even load most of the time. When it does, it just doesn't work right. Same for the TV Apps, they tried to fix it (when it wasn't broken) and now there are very few of them. And the weather TV app is gone (since it was based with The Weather Channel). There is talk of WeatherNation getting local forecasts on Directv, but I suspect there is complications with WN vs TWC because WN has contracts with local channels to do local forecasts. I live in an area that already had a local WeatherNation before D* added it. I don't think Orlando (or any of Florida) has a local WeatherNation.


Also, there is only access to the last 4 channels. I do love that feature. And the favorites lists.


Yes, there will be an Olympic Mix channel. NBC (national), CBNC, MSNBC, Telemundo, NBCSN, USA will be in it I assume. Hopefully, they've figured out how to map the NBC to the local feed instead of the national feed that is blacked out for most people! Telemundo is only available to those with it as a local or those with access to the 119 satellite and appropriate package.


----------



## Gator5000e

Nayan, there is a great forum for D* customers over at DBSTalk.com. Very helpful folks over there when you make the move.


Here are some shots of some of the mix channels.

lg__QuickTune.jpg 72k .jpg file

MIX-CHANNEL-7.jpg 442k .jpg file

MIX-CHANNELS-2.jpg 366k .jpg file

nflmix_hidef_210_gv.jpg 782k .jpg file


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18120#post_24310702
> 
> 
> Nayan,
> 
> 
> We will miss ya.



I'll miss you guys too. I'll pop in every once in awhile though to cheer when you get new channels







.


----------



## ejb1980

Don't go to DBSTalk!! Y'all are too nice for that site. Use satelliteguys.us


----------



## Nayan

Oh I like those mix channels!


----------



## dotsdavid

Bright house is way better. Than direct tv. I heard they loss single in the rain


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18120#post_24311001
> 
> 
> Bright house is way better. Than direct tv. I heard they loss single in the rain



You do LOSE the SIGNAL in very heavy rain, usually with HD channels, but the SD channels rarely go away if the install was done correctly.


----------



## dotsdavid

I compared direct tv to brighthouse and bright has more hd channels I'll watch


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18120#post_24311001
> 
> 
> Bright house is way better. Than direct tv. I heard they loss single in the rain



That used to be true in the early days. The equipment is much better now and there is hardly an issue with weather.


Don't take my leaving BH as a sign that I hate it or anything, because I don't. I've been a customer since cable came to my area many moons ago and I have really nothing but praise for them







. It just doesn't fit my needs anymore and it's time to move on.


----------



## marky2306




> Quote:
> That used to be true in the early days. The equipment is much better now and there is hardly an issue with weather.



Not really sure about this. Maybe the your area of FL would be different than my mom's house in STL, MO, but hers would go out in heavy rain and snow (well obviously there is no snow in FL  ) and I had switched her back to cable two years ago.


----------



## Gator5000e

There is no question that you will lose signal on occasion. But if the dish is properly aligned it shouldn't happen all too often. but it will happen. Unless it is a whopper of a storm, the outage won't be for too long. but two things to combat that. One is to always have something to watch on the DVR (if you get one); and two, is get the protection plan. It is so worth the extra money. A call to tech support will get you to someone quick and all your equipment is covered as are service calls.


I will tell you that when we had those 3 hurricanes back to back to back, thanks to my trusty generator, I had satellite service and AC while my neighbors waited weeks to get cable restored.


----------



## the64gto

[quote name="Gator5000e" but two things to combat that. One is to always have something to watch on the DVR (if you get one); and two, is get the protection plan. It is so worth the extra money."

How is that so different from BHN? BHN's protection is free! or am I missing something.


----------



## Gator5000e

True. But different companies, different policies, different equipment. I wasn't comparing support. I was only suggesting to Nayan that she consider the protection plan when she moves to DirecTV.


----------



## obie_fl

Well I got tired of waiting on the Starz extra channels. Canceled all my movie packages and upgraded to Lighting 90 and ended up saving $20 a month.


----------



## Nayan

I will definitely get the protection plan. I'm very easy on on my equipment (with the exception of game controllers, which I may or may not have thrown at the wall a couple times) but it's better to be safe than sorry.


Obie: Nice savings!


----------



## oriolesmagic

Protection plans are just scams to pocket your money.


Nayan, while I ditched DirecTV, my cable company here is beyond worthless, and the difference not just in equipment but in offerings was just so huge. I have an HR34 and I really don't have any problems with it. It's light years ahead of most Motorola and Cisco equipment. But you will lose a lot of HD channels, while gaining some. The launch of D14 later this year may change that, depending on how many channels DirecTV launches. I think you'll be happy overall.


There are some options with customer-owned equipment. There's the TiVo, and Samsung has now launched a product that accepts a CableCard. There's also Windows Media Center-based PC's, but that may be above your technological abilities.


----------



## kevin120

some dang good news!


Nicktoons HD

Nick Jr. HD

TWC Sports Channel LA HD


all coming to TWC Texas!


io Grande ValleyTime Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future.In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:ADD:HSN to Basic Service Channel 14 in Digital FormatKTFV (UniMas) HD to Basic HD Channel 887*MOVE:FOX Soccer Channel HD from Standard Cable Channel 1308* to Digital Cable HD Channel 1308*ShopHQ will move from Standard Cable Channel 77 to Standard Cable Channel 39TXCN will move from Standard Cable Channel 39 to Standard Cable Channel 77DELETE:Be Healthy On Demand form Free On Demand Channel 990Espanol On Demand from Digital Movies On Demand Channel 837Find It On Demand from Fre On Demand Channel 988Movie Trailers On Demand from Free On Demand Channel 986Travel On Demand from Free On Demand Channel 989FOX Deportes from Standard Cable Channel 70. FOX Deportes can still be found on Digital Cable Channel 626FOX Soccer Channel from Standard Cable Channel 62. FOX Soccer Channel can still be found on Digital Cable Channel 308Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of NuvoTV or reposition NuvoTV to the Mas Canales Tier of serviceCHANGE: None at this timeThe new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment: Bollywood On Demand to Subscription On Demand Channel 840CCTV 4 to International Package Channel 595Filmy to International Package Channel 637Hallmark Movie Channel to Digital Cable Channel 428HSN HD to Basic Service HD Channel 1214* in Digital Format ITV Gold to International Package Channel 635Life OK to International Package Channel 644NDTV 24x7 to International Package Channel 647*Nick Jr HD to Digital Cable (Variety Pass) Channel 1120*Nicktoons HD to Digital Cable (Variety Pass) Channel 1123**QVC HD to Basic Cable Channel 1211*SBTN to International Package Channel 648SET Asia (Sony) to International Package Channel 640Star India Plus to International Package Channel 643Star India Gold to International Package Channel 645TV Asia to International Package Channel 649TVB1 to International Package Channel 596TVB2 to International Package Channel 597TVBe to International Package Channel 598TVBS to International Package Channel 599TVBV to International Package Channel 619TWC SportsNet LA to TWC Sports Pass Channel 325*TWC SportsNet LA HD to TWC Sports Pass Channel 1325**UTV Movies to International Package Channel 638Willow to International Package Channel 641Zee TV to International Package Channel 642* HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD serviceAll trademarks remain the property of their respective owners. ©2014 Time Warner Cable, Inc. All rights reserved. Time Warner Cable and the eye/ear logo are trademarks of Time Warner Inc. Used under license.A&EA&E HDAYM SportsBioBio HDCBTV MichoacanCCTVGolTVH2H2 HDHistoryHistory HDHistory en EspanolLifetime Lifetime HDLifetime Real WomenLMNLMN HDMexico 22MLB Extra InningsMLB Extra Innings HDMLB NetworkMLB Network HDNHL Center IceNHL Center Ice HDNHL NetworkNHL Network HDOnce Mexico

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/ValleyStar/PublicNotice.asp?Page=PublicNotice&AdId=3413436


----------



## Nayan

That is awesome news Kevin!


----------



## oriolesmagic

The Rio Grande Valley system in TX is missing a lot of other Viacom HD channels, as are some of the other TX systems, I'm surprised those holes aren't being filled yet, but I figure they soon will be.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18150#post_24313318
> 
> 
> The Rio Grande Valley system in TX is missing a lot of other Viacom HD channels, as are some of the other TX systems, I'm surprised those holes aren't being filled yet, but I figure they soon will be.



from the looks of it the Viacom adds aren't going to be until at least March because Waco TX is showing Nicktoons HD as 262 and Nick Jr. HD as 257 which are the NCL positions and there is adult premium channels in the 250-260 range right now in Waco TX.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


That is great news!


We should be getting all three of those in the coming months.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18150#post_24313679
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> That is great news!
> 
> 
> We should be getting all three of those in the coming months.



even better Dallas is getting Ovation HD restored! on channel 707 like before







don't know if is just Dallas but none of the other Texas notices mention Ovation and I don't know if Greenville is getting it or not because it only mentions Dallas.


channels:

Nick Jr. HD (138 Dallas) (798 Greenville)

Nicktoons HD (139 Dallas) (799 Greenville)

Ovation HD (707 Dallas)

TWC Sportsnet LA SD (212 Dallas) (570 Greenville)

TWC Sportsnet LA HD (213 Dallas) (575 Greenville)


other changes the On Demand channels I mentioned previously being dropped are going away along with Espanol On Demand which is merging with Movies On Demand.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Nice!


I do wonder when we will see Jewelry TV on MTM's here.


Those OF Channels are just being merged which is good.


----------



## HDOrlando

The TWC NYC and NC notices did not have Music Choice on MTM's but had Jewelry TV.


It's nice to see something done but would like that list to shrink further.


----------



## Nayan

It is getting smaller though as deals are made.


----------



## Gator5000e

Jewelery TV?? Really? We are getting this but can't get the 5 additional Starz HD channels??


----------



## Nayan

Well, we have not only Jewelry TV, but also Zeal channels 1 through 8 (all infomercials!), Gem (also jewelry) and a couple others. Lots of ways to spend your money







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator,


We already have Jewelry TV.


It's just going on Month to Month deals.


BTW: The Shopping Channels pay for carriage.


----------



## Gator5000e

Must have missed The Jewelry channel in the Guide! LOL! ! Maybe if (when) we get the HD guide update we will be able to customize the guide to only show the channels we want it to show.


----------



## HDOrlando

NBC Networks have been uploaded to the top of the 1200's section.


----------



## kevin120

TWC tinkered with the VOD portal on the Navigator boxes here today now to get to the portal you have to press the On Demand button on the remote or press 1 or go to channel 1 in the guide and press OK. I like this change because our VOD channel has always been on channel 1 with iGuide and even the tan guide when Comcast owned the system for the older Motorola boxes.


also a duplicate Movies On Demand channel appeared on 1999 which is probably a place holder for How To On Demand when the NCL is implmented.


----------



## kevin120

I am hoping once the Olympics pass that Telluride gets to keep MSNBC HD and NBCSN HD as they have been added in the 1400s but don't have a home in the 600s or 700s yet in Telluride. Does anyone else think that they will stay or go?


I think the only reason why Dallas is getting Ovation HD back is because we had it before it was dropped in 2013. Oh and what is odd is when it was added back on 1/1/14 it lists watch in HD on Navigator but it goes to no channel which had me wondering if it was supposed to show up on 1/1/14 but it got delayed?


Hmm I am surprised that there wasn't more on the notices lol! I am starting to wonder if Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD will be added and then EPIX HD will be added in May? I am pretty sure that Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD are coming in March or later but why post them this early unless they are going live around the 13th of March? I know that is when the Central Texas lineups for the NCL is completed so those changes are at least that far out also TWC has posted the legal notice this week 4 days in a row so far maybe because of Sportsnet LA being announced shorter than 30 days?


I wonder if Gunnison/Telluride Colorado is going to get Sportsnet LA SD/HD? I think they have the bandwidth to do lol! I know Gunnison is 870MHz according to a city council document for Gunnison that is several years old. I think Telluride is 750MHz not sure though. I found something interesting though it looks like if you went by the PDF file lineup that as of sometime in March Telluride is transitioning to the Gunnison lineup but I think it is a typo and they posted the wrong PDF on Tellurides lineup page.


In other news looks like Yuma and El Centro are having a QAM tuner shuffle on 2/27/14 don't know if it means DOCSIS 3.0 8 downstream bonding is coming to those areas but it is very possible as TWC is likely to regroup things to accomidate for 4 more downstreams adjacent to the current 4 downstream channels.


----------



## jesse1684

the rest of the starz in hd is on in the guide know in indiana


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Me too. I'm hoping we get Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD announced in our next notice. On the announced dates, it can be crazy sometimes. Just wish they'd go back to saying the exact date.


Jesse: That is wonderful news! Since you guys usually a day or two ahead of time, the wait will not be much longer and then we can focus on future additions.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18150#post_24340338
> 
> 
> Kevin: Me too. I'm hoping we get Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD announced in our next notice. On the announced dates, it can be crazy sometimes. Just wish they'd go back to saying the exact date.
> 
> 
> Jesse: That is wonderful news! Since you guys usually a day or two ahead of time, the wait will not be much longer and then we can focus on future additions.



yeah I don't know why they did this but our additions don't have dates anymore at all except for channels that may be removed.


Oh we finally got Hallmark Movie Channel SD on Friday wasn't too excited due to the day prior having a family pass away ;(


Oh TWC finally struck a deal with FS San Diego so now that will be in HD from San Diego east all the way to Yuma Arizona.


----------



## Nayan

That is indeed good news! Now Starz won't feel like such a waste of money for those who order it.


Kevin: I'm sorry to hear that







/hugs


HD: They used to be really good about adding channels on the dates they announced, so I don't know what changed as far as that goes.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesse1684*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18150#post_24340039
> 
> 
> the rest of the starz in hd is on in the guide know in indiana



They showed up here in Michigan this morning.


----------



## kevin120

looks like YES deal is done









http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/yes-reaches-affiliate-renewal-time-warner-cable/148234 


wonder if Fox got a deal to move Fox Sports 2 off of the sports tier? I know that Fox was supposed to re up this year for the RSN's and looks like they did it with no problem.


----------



## dotsdavid

Now that starz is up, they can work on nicktoons hd, nick jr hd, and epix


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


BHN uses that on or after date more now although with most channels it's uaually pretty close to the date.


The FS San Diego deal was tied into The Yes Network deal now that Fox owns 80 percent of YES. It's nice to see them get that done. Now, if only TWC Carolina gets a deal for MASN but that is of course a Comcast Channel.


Nayan: It's not in the Favorite options yet but I expect it by this time next week probably sooner though. I want to update my list and get Wvvolfan to re-update Starz on the chart.


I wish they'd go back to the exact date. The Channels would usually be up by 3 AM that morning.


Yimitz: That is a good sign for us then as you and Indiana get new additions uploaded right before us.


Kevin: The FS San Diego was tied in. We will see on FS2 but also Fox Life was up so maybe that got renewed as well.


dotsdavid: Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD are the likely next additions. They could be announced at month's end but later than Q1.


EPIX has been mentioned as being available by March and in another report May. We shall see what happens but it's nice to get The Starz HD out of the way.


----------



## Nayan

It would make me very happy to see the rest of the Starz added to the guide before I leave BH so let's hope that happens







.


Epix is a pretty good movie channel and if you have a Roku give it a try. They have a 14 day trial and believe me I took advantage of it and binged.


You'll probably see the Nick channels before the second quarter. I would imagine since the deal was done they would like to have them on the system asap. I hope they don't turn out to be another waiting game like the Starz have been though.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's sucks that your leaving. The Starz Channels be like The weather Channel HD a few years ago and be up a week later for us than other systems. I just want it done so my chart and the AVS one can be updated.


I'll probably at least try out EPIX when we get it. The channels should not be a problem as they are likely to be in testing longer due to the national rollout.


Single channels like The Nicks are not going to be a problem. It's usually only premiums.


----------



## kevin120

EPIX announced!


EPIX 1 HD, EPIX 2 HD, , EPIX 3 HD and EPIX Drive are being added along with EPIX West HD! in Dallas on March 18th!


ncludes: Dallas, Greenville, Commerce.


February 12, 2014



Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future.



A&E


A&E HD


AYM Sports **


Bio


Bio HD


CBTV Michoacan **


CCTV


GolTV **


GolTV HD **


H2


H2 HD


History


History HD


History en Espanol


Jewelry TV**


Lifetime


Lifetime HD


Lifetime Real Women **


LMN


LMN HD


Mexico 22 **


MLB Extra Innings


MLB Extra Innings HD


MLB Network **


MLB Network HD **


NHL Center Ice


NHL Center Ice HD


NuvoTV**


Once Mexico **


Outdoor Channel


Outdoor Channel HD


Youtoo



** Excludes Greenville


† Greenville Only


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:



ADD:


Get TV (KSTR D.2 multicast) in digital format to Basic Service Channel 436 (Dallas)


Get TV (KSTR D.2 multicast) in digital format to Basic Service Channel 367 (Grenville)



MOVE:


Dallas


ShopHQ from Digital Cable Channel 169 to Digital Standard Cable Channel 38


TXCN from Digital Standard Cable Channel 38 to Digital Standard Cable channel 77


Greenville


ShopHQ from Digital Cable Channel 169 to Digital Standard Cable Channel 38


TXCN from Digital Standard Cable Channel 38 to Digital Standard Cable channel 169



DELETE:


Be Healthy On Demand form Free On Demand Channel 669


Espanol On Demand from Digital Movies On Demand Channel 608


Find It On Demand from Free On Demand Channel 665


Movie Trailers On Demand from Free On Demand Channel 670


Travel On Demand from Free On Demand Channel 668


Greenville:


Espanol On Demand from Digital Movies On Demand Channel 678


Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of NuvoTV or reposition NuvoTV to the Mas Canales Tier of service **


Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of WGN America on or after January 1, 2014



CHANGE:


None at this time



The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.



On or about March 18, 2014 we will launch EPIX 1 East on channel 595 in Dallas and Greenville, EPIX 1 East HD on channel 585* Dallas/530* Greenville. EPIX 1 West on channel 596 in Dallas and Greenville, EPIX 1 West HD on channel 586* Dallas/531* Greenville, EPIX 2 on channel 597 in Dallas and Greenville, EPIX 2 HD on channel 587* in Dallas and 532* in Greenville, EPIX 3 on channel 598 in Dallas and Greenville,


and EPIX 3 HD on channel 588* Dallas/533* Greenville and EPIX Drive-In on channel 599. These services will be offered to our subscribers on an a la carte basis.



In addition, Time Warner Cable will temporarily make EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 2, EPIX 3 and EPIX Drive-In available to all Digital subscribers on or about March 18, 2014 for three months. These channels may contain PG, PG–13, TV–14, TVMA and R rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.



EPIX On Demand to On Demand Channel 594 Dallas/Greenville


EPIX E to Channel 595 Dallas/Greenville


EPIX E HD to Channel 585* Dallas/530* Greenville


EPIX W to Channel 596 Dallas/Greenville


EPIX W HD to Channel 586* Dallas/531* Greenville


EPIX 2 to Channel 597 Dallas/Greenville


EPIX 2 HD to Channel 587* Dallas/532* Greenville


EPIX 3 to Channel 598 Dallas/Greenville


EPIX 3 HD to Channel 588* Dallas/533* Greenville*


EPIX Drive-In to Channel 599 Dallas/Greenville



Hallmark Movie Channel to Digital Cable Channel 113


Nick Jr HD to Digital Cable (Variety Pass) Channel 138* (Dallas)


Nicktoons HD to Digital Cable (Variety Pass) Channel 139* (Dallas)


Nick Jr HD to Digital Cable (Variety Pass) Channel 799* (Greenville)


Nicktoons HD to Digital Cable (Variety Pass) Channel 798* (Greenville)


Ovation HD to Digital Cable (Variety Pass) Channel 707* (Dallas)


QVC HD to Basic Cable Channel 480* (Dallas)


QVC HD to Basic Cable Channel 793* (Greenville)


TWC SportsNet LA to TWC Sports Pass Channel 213 (Dallas)


TWC SportsNet LA HD to TWC Sports Pass Channel 214* (Dallas)


TWC SportsNet LA to TWC Sports Pass Channel 570 (Greenville)


TWC SportsNet LA HD to TWC Sports Pass Channel 575* (Greenville)


NDTV 24x7 to International Package Channel 1434** (Dallas)


Greenville:


Bollywood On Demand to Subscription On Demand Channel 683


CCTV 4 to International Package Channel 1426


Filmy to International Package Channel 1436


ITV Gold to International Package Channel 1435


Life OK to Premium Channel 1552


NDTV 24x7 to International Package Channel 1434


SBTN to International Package Channel 1431


SET Asia (Sony) to International Package Channel 1439


Star India Gold to Premium Channel 1551


Star India Plus to Premium Channel 1553


TVB1 to International Premium Channel 1422


TVB2 to International Premium Channel 1423


TVBe to International Premium Channel 1424


TVBS to International Premium Channel 1425


TV Asia to International Premium Channel 1542


TVBV to International Package Channel 1430


UTV Movies to International Package Channel 1437


Willow to International Package Channel 1438


Zee TV to International Premium Channel 1533


http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/tx-dallas.html


----------



## dotsdavid

Brighthouse should have a similar notice at the end of the month. The free 3 months of epix will be nice if brighthouse also does that witch I think they will.


----------



## HDOrlando

Very nice!


Thanks so much for posting this Kevin. It does appear EPIX will be a stand alone channel.


Both this and The Nicks in HD should be in our notice at month's end.


Once these are knocked out of the way with the exception of maybe SEC Network in August,, major additions will be far and few between.


----------



## Gator5000e

HD, what do you mean by a stand alone channel? BHN would only get the one main Epix HD channel, sort of like the one Starz HD channel? Or do you mean it will be a separate charge for the EPIX package, if you know? Your guesses are usually pretty good (I won't hold the Starz fiasco against you, though!!).


BTW, EPIX looks like it has a decent movie library. From Wikipedia, the library includes programming from:


Paramount Pictures (along with film content from its subsidiaries Paramount Vantage, Insurge Pictures, MTV Films and Nickelodeon Movies), Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer (along with content from subsidiary United Artists) and Lions Gate Entertainment (along with content from subsidiaries Mandate Pictures and Pantelion Films), as well as feature films from Samuel Goldwyn Films and Roadside Attractions (the latter of which is owned in part by Lionsgate, in conjunction with company founders Howard Cohen and Eric d'Arbeloff). Epix also retains the pay television rights to Marvel Studios' The Avengers, part of Marvel's parent The Walt Disney Company's agreement with Paramount after purchasing distribution of the film from the latter studio in October 2011.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator,


EPIX would be like HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Showtime/TMC, etc. It will be it's own package.


EPIX does have a nice library and would be happy if there was a free preview of the channel.


The HD Starz is likely an uploading problem. It's ok now in Indiana and Michigan and it should spread to us soon.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24348974
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this Kevin. It does appear EPIX will be a stand alone channel.
> 
> 
> Both this and The Nicks in HD should be in our notice at month's end.
> 
> 
> Once these are knocked out of the way with the exception of maybe SEC Network in August,, major additions will be far and few between.



I am thinking that Nicktoons HD and Nick Jr. HD will be added on 3/18 as well







because TWC has them listed at their new NCL positions in the Central TX area along with EPIX which by the way seems to be a national addition on 3/18 but only for areas with SDV and maybe not even that because everyone with SDV got notices today except for the Midwest and Hawaii. I am thinking TWC may be saving money by only posting those notices once though on Friday (Mid-west) and Monday (Hawaii) everyone else gets a notice on next Wednesday so we wouldn't get a 30 day notice of the preview and addition if it wasn't put in the paper this week










I would check to see if you guys got a notice in the paper today lol! someone should go get the paper just to see and may need to get one for the rest of the month lol!


these are the NCL positions for EPIX:

594 EPIX On Demand

595 EPIX SD/HD

596 EPIX West SD/HD

597 EPIX 2 SD/HD

598 EPIX 3 SD/HD

599 EPIX Drive In SD only


I don't know why TWC didn't put:

EPIX HD 595

EPIX West HD 596

EPIX 2 HD 597

EPIX 3 HD 598


in Dallas and put:

EPIX SD 585

EPIX West SD 586

EPIX 2 SD 587

EPIX 3 SD 588


----------



## Satch Man

Hey Guys,


Pretty cool about Epix! *THREE MONTHS FREE!* When is the last time a channel did that? I wonder what package TWC will put it in after the three months free for everyone? TWC Movie Pass? TWC Variety Pass? I don't get Movie Pass, but I do get Digital Variety Pass.


Kevin I'll bet can't wait for March 18th to come fast enough!!! LOL!


Jack


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24349363
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Pretty cool about Epix! *THREE MONTHS FREE!* When is the last time a channel did that? I wonder what package TWC will put it in after the three months free for everyone? TWC Movie Pass? TWC Variety Pass? I don't get Movie Pass, but I do get Digital Variety Pass.
> 
> 
> Kevin I'll bet can't wait for March 18th to come fast enough!!! LOL!
> 
> 
> Jack



looks to be a premium channel meaning not on Movie Pass which is why they are offering the 90 day preview.


oh by the way TWC didn't put out a notice in the Midwest about EPIX so it may be not get added yet there unless they are waiting until Friday to announce it for you guys.


and yes I can't wait for March 18th lol! I believe that is my chipoodle's (Chuilia and Poodle mix) 10th birthday lol! that or the 20th


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24349490
> 
> 
> looks to be a premium channel meaning not on Movie Pass which is why they are offering the 90 day preview.
> 
> 
> oh by the way TWC didn't put out a notice in the Midwest about EPIX so it may be not get added yet there unless they are waiting until Friday to announce it for you guys.
> 
> 
> and yes I can't wait for March 18th lol! I believe that is my chipoodle's (Chuilia and Poodle mix) 10th birthday lol! that or the 20th



Midwest is always behind you guys! You and your dog will be celebrating, watching Epix! hahahaha! I hope Brighthouse gets this as well! Do you think everyone is getting the 90 day preview?


Premium channels RULE! HBO and Cinemax are my favorites.


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

That could very well be the case Kevin.


I wish it was going to be on Movie Pass but it is what it is.


Hopefully, BHN gets the preview period.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24349778
> 
> 
> Midwest is always behind you guys! You and your dog will be celebrating, watching Epix! hahahaha! I hope Brighthouse gets this as well! Do you think everyone is getting the 90 day preview?
> 
> 
> Premium channels RULE! HBO and Cinemax are my favorites.
> 
> 
> Jack



well the EPIX add does change the game for TWC though as it shows that they are willing to carry West Coast HD feeds in most markets







EPIX HD is the first premium to get East and West treatment in SD and HD probably because TWC wants to maximize the value of the EPIX Package because it has soo few channels by the way from the looks of it TWC will be carrying the entire host of channels on the transponder that EPIX is on lol plus they are going to be downconverting EPIX 3 from HD for the SD version as is it only available in HD via the satellite transponder EPIX and EPIX 2 might be downconverted as well but EPIX does provide them in SD off of the satellite.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24350375
> 
> 
> well the EPIX add does change the game for TWC though as it shows that they are willing to carry West Coast HD feeds in most markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPIX HD is the first premium to get East and West treatment in SD and HD probably because TWC wants to maximize the value of the EPIX Package because it has soo few channels by the way from the looks of it TWC will be carrying the entire host of channels on the transponder that EPIX is on lol plus they are going to be downconverting EPIX 3 from HD for the SD version as is it only available in HD via the satellite transponder EPIX and EPIX 2 might be downconverted as well but EPIX does provide them in SD off of the satellite.



okay major problem! Comcast is buying TWC! I wonder if they will still add the channels that they agreed to with Viacom?


----------



## oriolesmagic

Kevin, your information is incorrect. East and West coast feeds are carried in TWC Southern California, and also on TWC in the Carolinas with HBO, Cinemax and Showtime.

http://www.multichannel.com/cable-operators/report-comcast-buy-time-warner-cable-all-stock-deal/148279 


Comcast is offering $159 per share. I think this could receive major scrutiny. Comcast would likely not improve their offerings, just slash Time Warner Cable's.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24350578
> 
> 
> Kevin, your information is incorrect. East and West coast feeds are carried in TWC Southern California, and also on TWC in the Carolinas with HBO, Cinemax and Showtime.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/cable-operators/report-comcast-buy-time-warner-cable-all-stock-deal/148279
> 
> 
> Comcast is offering $159 per share. I think this could receive major scrutiny. Comcast would likely not improve their offerings, just slash Time Warner Cable's.



I don't know about dropping channels the main reason Comcast doesn't add HD is they are stingy with bandwidth so TWC systems may get to keep their channels. I am just hoping TWC doesn't decide to not add EPIX after all of this. Plus I would think they would continue to add channels that they have contracts for until this is a for sure deal.


----------



## HDOrlando

This really sucks about Comcast.


The real question is how this might effect BHN's systems.


Even though BHN is a separate company, they have the same equipment and piggyback on TWC's deals.


It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24350741
> 
> 
> This really sucks about Comcast.
> 
> 
> The real question is how this might effect BHN's systems.
> 
> 
> Even though BHN is a separate company, they have the same equipment and piggyback on TWC's deals.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this plays out.



do you think that the EPIX channels will still be added? I do because they probably won't stop adding channels until the Viacom deal is finished rolling out plus I have a feeling as a part of the deal to Acquire TWC that Comcast may be forced to honor existing TWC lineups and contracts.


----------



## HDOrlando

This deal will take a while so everything should go forward as scheduled.


They will have to honor contracts but what happens equipment wise will be interesting.


I could see BHN going to that group that does deals for the small operators.


Regardless, I do not like this news.


----------



## Nayan

Well, they can say they will buy it, doesn't mean it will actually go though. AT&T wanted to buy T-Mobile but that was shot down, as will the Sprint/T-Mobile deal. I think they learned their lesson from the Sirius/XM fiasco and are very leery when it comes to mergers like this. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Gator5000e

I wonder what, if anything, this means for rumored guide/user interface upgrades that have been hinted may be coming soon? If this prevents these from coming, I will be very upset. Heck, we cant even get Starz HD channels.


----------



## Nayan

Full disclosure: I own a lot of stock in both companies (actually I own a lot of stock in many companies) but speaking as a consumer this is terrible news. Comcast is horrible as far as adding channels and they have taken many away. My renters in Cali asked if they could put a dish up because they could no longer stand them. Having been subjected to TWC up north was no fun either. This gives us less choices as far as providers go and even less for internet. Comcast is well-known for not only their caps on usage but they do throttle things like Netflix, YouTube and the like. In order for this merger to succeed they will have to make plenty of concessions (or really pay off the right people) and prove (through legalese that no one can decipher) that this is somehow a good thing for consumers. I know it's really not, but deep down I think it'll go through.


As far as current tech, no clue. BHN is owned by Advanced Publications and they do share things with TWC. How it will affect them with the merger remains to be seen but if they were smart they'd branch out fully on their own.


----------



## kevin120

if anything expect channel adds to continue until to the deal is finalized







Today TWC added NDTV 24x7 here in North Texas on channel 1434 even though they announced the deal today. In addition looks like Comcast will be keeping StartOver and Lookback so SDV may be staying. could also mean TWC markets will keep their HD channels.


----------



## dotsdavid

If we can keep our hd channels and get that x1 DVR ill be happy


----------



## Gator5000e

Here is an article on what Comcast says they are planning in the future. They probably have way more money to spend on upgrades than BHN has. I would opt for this if available.

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/comcast-outlines-tech-‘playbook’-twc/148288


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24354730
> 
> 
> Here is an article on what Comcast says they are planning in the future. They probably have way more money to spend on upgrades than BHN has. I would opt for this if available.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/comcast-outlines-tech-‘playbook’-twc/148288



I also read that Comcast is adding TWC Start Over and Look Back to all systems if the deal is approved. The deal may not close for AT LEAST A YEAR, if even approved by the Department of Justice and the FCC. Intelligent Home from TWC will stay. Have no word on Signature Home. It could take another three years to get all systems and nodes Comcast ready, so we are looking at 2016-2018, I would say before huge changes come about. You won't see any changes to the line-up or equipment changes for a couple of years.


Not happy with the proposed buy-out. I would rather see TWC/Comcast work to improve it's customer relationship skills across the footprint to get the public speaking about cable TV in a more positive way. That's what is needed. Better training, more modern equipment for the DVR's and Set Tops, and better quality control testing. It would be better if each company TWC, Charter, Comcast, Cablevision, and Cox were all in close proximity to each other to encourage competition. That way, subs get better service and deals.


It will be interesting to see how Brighthouse is affected by this! The current deals, planned updates, and system assessments will likely stay that way, until the deal is approved.


Satch


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24352162
> 
> 
> I wonder what, if anything, this means for rumored guide/user interface upgrades that have been hinted may be coming soon? If this prevents these from coming, I will be very upset. Heck, we cant even get Starz HD channels.



Comcast I heard uses I-Guide on SA and Motorolla boxes. It plans to roll out their cloud-based guide Xfinity, to supported set-tops. What they would do with TWC's Navigator project is anybody's guess.


Satch


----------



## Nayan

It will certainly be something to watch closely, especially for BHN subs.


----------



## kevin120

this is going to be really interesting. TWC this week just enabled 8 downstream bonding in Charlotte for DOCSIS 3.0 I don't see why they wouldn't finish that project along with upstream channel bonding because that is minimal CAPEX spending anyways.


oh TWC did announce that the midwest is getting EPIX and even the SDV areas in KY are getting it along with all of the former insight areas that are digital capable










also TWC is rearranging the clear QAM channels on one of the 750MHz insight systems don't remember which one I think it was Louisville?


RFD TV is up for renewal really only affects the rural markets and the midwest for the most part. Looks like TWC has decided to not add NDTV 24x7 as it was in my guide and it dropped the same day as I went out of the house for the day came back and it was gone not to mention that MSN TV is not listing it along with the other international premiums that were added in the rest of Texas besides Dallas on Thursday.


TV games is being added to TWC systems April 1st. I would assume that Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD are still ago as EPIX is as well anything that was in the pipe to be added in the next few months should be added


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/17970#post_24222340
> 
> 
> I got it too, plus a notice in my bill and a letter. I guess they think I need a lot of help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well you do but in a good way


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24343016
> 
> 
> It would make me very happy to see the rest of the Starz added to the guide before I leave BH so let's hope that happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Epix is a pretty good movie channel and if you have a Roku give it a try. They have a 14 day trial and believe me I took advantage of it and binged.
> 
> 
> You'll probably see the Nick channels before the second quarter. I would imagine since the deal was done they would like to have them on the system asap. I hope they don't turn out to be another waiting game like the Starz have been though.



Leaving?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18180#post_24352162
> 
> 
> I wonder what, if anything, this means for rumored guide/user interface upgrades that have been hinted may be coming soon? If this prevents these from coming, I will be very upset. Heck, we cant even get Starz HD channels.



Nothing... upgrades will proceed as planned.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18150#post_24311091
> 
> 
> That used to be true in the early days. The equipment is much better now and there is hardly an issue with weather.
> 
> 
> Don't take my leaving BH as a sign that I hate it or anything, because I don't. I've been a customer since cable came to my area many moons ago and I have really nothing but praise for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It just doesn't fit my needs anymore and it's time to move on.



Here's that leaving again...and what needs? Msg me please.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18150#post_24311091
> 
> 
> That used to be true in the early days. The equipment is much better now and there is hardly an issue with weather.
> 
> 
> .



Um no.... (having owned a satellite business in my time) the technoloigy has not improved to the point that this isn't a problem...it isn't the technology it's the science and they can't get around that no matter what they may claim.


----------



## Aries1973


I agree. My parents just got rid of Dish because of all the reception issues and went with Bright House. Be telling them to do that for a long time now.


----------



## Gator5000e

When I was with DirecTV last year, I had very few issues. Of course I lost signal once in a while during a good thunder storm, but during a regular rain storm I rarely lost signal. If you did get a lot of signal interruption even during a fairly minor shower, your dish likely needed to be realigned. Maybe I was just lucky or had a good installer, but I had DirecTV for 16 years and it was never enough of an issue to consider switching. And for the times I did lose signal, the modern user interface, guide and ability to record 4-5 shows at a time made up for it and insured I always had something to watch if I did lose signal. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Aries1973


At the request of some of the networks and some friends, I am creating pages to direct Bright House customer to call or e-mail Bright House to add new channels. I have 3 groups so far, AXS TV/HDNet Movies, Funimation, and bring Boomerang to Central Florida.

 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/BringAXSTV2BrightHouse/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Funimation2BrightHouse/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1531517090407212/


----------



## Nayan

I really do miss AXS and HDNet Movies.


----------



## Gator5000e

And you will get the commercial free Sony Movie channel, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nayan

HDNet Movies, Shorts and Sony Movie Channel are on the HD pack, along with Universal and a few others. It's only $4.99/month so I'm adding that to my package.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: You never know if a wide deal could happen for RFD-TV as part of the new agreement. Maybe a reduced price for non-rural markets?


EPIX should get announced for next month with Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD. The TVG Network was added to our systems last month.


Nayan: I know you miss your AXS.TV/HDNet Movies and maybe Direct TV does have an attractive HD Pak but can you really trust them to add HD Channels but while were still getting HD Channels every quarter, you will be with the other customers begging for one HD Channel every 6 months.


We have it so good with Bright House with EPIX on the way and while The Starz HD's have had upload problems, they will get up soon.


Aries: Always good to get a campaign going. I think we could see Boomerang included the next time The Turner Deal is up for renewal. It might get thrown in.


In closing, don't leave Nayan. You'll regret it and your join those poor swaps at that other site begging for HD Channels while BHN will keep pouring them on us.


----------



## Nayan

Leaving is hard, especially when you've been with somebody a long time. While BH has numerous HD channels and has been very generous, honestly I really only watch a handful of them and the ones I do watch are available over there. For me, it comes down to price. The savings are enough that I would be able to take an extra camping trip to the Keys or terrorize Tampa if the mood strikes







. Like I told Gary, I do love BH but they have priced me out and in order to get what I need/want to watch for a decent price I have to go elsewhere.


----------



## kevin120

Oceanic TWC is adding:

the EPIX package which will be $9.99 after the free preview as confirmed by customer service.


removing 1 analog on two different islands. channel 7 on one island and 9 on the other


Fox Sports San Diego SD only for some reason?


Nicktoons HD, Nick Jr. HD, BET HD but yet they aren't getting the Viacom channels mentioned many moons ago to be added that never showed up.


TV Games (Horse Racing is being added on April 1st


Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future: American Life/YouToo Digital, Be Healthy On Demand, Find It On Demand, Jewelry TV Digital, Jewelry TV HD, MLB Extra Innings Digital PPV, MLB Network Digital, MLB Network HD, Movie Trailers On Demand, NHL Network Digital, NHL Network HD, Outdoor Channel Digital, Outdoor Channel HD, TAG, Travel On Demand and ZAP2IT. Statewide, on or about 2/25/14, SportsNET LA will be added to digital Ch. 217/319 and HD Ch. 1217/1319 and will available in Digital Standard Service; Discovery Fit & Health on digital Ch. 319 will move to Ch. 318. Statewide, on or about 3/3/14, OC16 Interactive Ch. 17 will be removed from the digital lineup. Statewide, on or about 3/18/14, Oceanic Time Warner Cable will launch EPIX 1 East on Ch. 649, EPIX 1 East HD on Ch. 1649, EPIX 1 West on Ch. 650, EPIX 1 West HD on Ch. 1650, EPIX 2 on Ch. 651, EPIX 2 HD on Ch. 1651, EPIX 3 on Ch. 652, EPIX 3 HD on Ch. 1652, EPIX Drive-In On Ch. 653, and EPIX On Demand on Ch. 648. These services will be offered to our subscribers on an a la carte basis. In addition, Oceanic Time Warner Cable will temporarily make EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD and EPIX Drive-In available to all Digital subscribers on or about 3/18/14 for three months. These channels may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R-rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Digital Cable Box required. Restrictions may apply. On Oahu, on or about 3/31/14, KBFD HD Ch. 1004 will be added to Basic Service (Digital format only). *Statewide, on or about 3/31/14, Logo Ch. 542, MTV2 Ch. 595 and VH1 Classic Ch. 589 will change from East feeds to West feeds; Nicktoons HD Ch. 1434, Nick Jr. HD Ch. 1447 and BET HD Ch. 1598 will be added to the Digital Variety Pak; and Fox Sports San Diego Ch. 227 will be added to the Digital Standard Service tier.* *Statewide on or about 4/1/14, TVG Ch. 213 will be added to the Sports Pass tier. In Hilo and Kona, on or about 4/1/14, Big Island Television on analog Ch. 9 will move to digital Ch. 130 and will be available on the Basic Service tier (Digital Format only). In Kahului and Lahaina, The Visitor's Channel on analog Ch. 7 will move to digital Ch. 130 and will be available on the Basic Service tier (Digital Format only).* The following service(s) will require two-way capable digital cable-ready equipment such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable product (UDCP) such as a TiVo or Moxi HD DVR used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: SportsNET LA HD, EPIX On Demand, EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD, EPIX Drive-In, Nicktoons HD, Nick Jr. HD, and BET HD. (SA602511 2/17/14)

http://secure.adpay.com/clicknbuyliners.aspx?p=2105&itemid=2732143&networkview=False&catid=1010&pcatid=Legal%20Notices 


also looks like Oceanic finally has digital adapters







they get 2-99 and others but on the cable box numbers since Oceanic doesn't have a traditional 2-99 the channels look like they would on the cable box and don't match the analog equivalent.


----------



## Nayan

I think they are trying to get the adapters out to everyone asap. And they are getting everything Epix! I wonder of BH will allow you to use Epix on other devices with a login like HBO Go, since it is available on Roku and elsewhere.


----------



## Gator5000e

They keep announcing all these new channels but can't get the extra Starz HD channels up!


----------



## Nayan

Yeah, yeah they do (laughs)







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: BHN's EPIX price should be about the same.


It sucks they are only getting Fox Sports San Diego in SD.


Gator: They are up in Indiana and Michigan. Hopefully, they will get up in time.


It does raise the question if EPIX will get up in time ahead of the apparently 3/18 National Rollout Date that TWC and likely BHN has.


----------



## Nayan

With as much as those TWC sports channels cost they should be in HD







.


Hopefully Epix does roll out in time. It would be funny if it showed up before the rest of the Starz.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18210#post_24371262
> 
> 
> Leaving is hard, especially when you've been with somebody a long time. While BH has numerous HD channels and has been very generous, honestly I really only watch a handful of them and the ones I do watch are available over there. For me, it comes down to price. The savings are enough that I would be able to take an extra camping trip to the Keys or terrorize Tampa if the mood strikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I told Gary, I do love BH but they have priced me out and in order to get what I need/want to watch for a decent price I have to go elsewhere.



It will be very sad to see you leave!


Nayan, you have been so helpful with the notices and information on new HD channels for my friends on Brighthouse Systems and even for my other friends with TWC, where we can watch and see what deals happen, and how the technology changes for us!


Is there any way you could contact BrightHouse Networks Customer Retentions to get a new discount deal? If so, would you be able to stay at the forum? Your help is AWESOME!


Jack


"Satch"


----------



## Nayan

I have tried Satch. I've been trying since the beginning of the year with no luck. I will still be here though giving advice, looking for news, engaging in conversation and harassing Gary







. You guys are an awesome group of folks and while I won't have BH for my TV I will still have internet and I'll be here cheering when you get new channels.


----------



## kevin120

hmm I noticed something other day looks like Yuma Arizona and El Centro California finally have digital simulcast I think as TWC mentioned the SD feeds of the locals moving on QAM so maybe they finally simulcasted everything there? I mean I don't know how much room they have to work with but El Centro is 750MHz and Yuma is 860MHz using cable gear that is very rate to see 860MHz antec line gear usually you only see 750MHz or lower Antec line gear so Yuma is a rarity. I expect a possible mention Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD in the east coast notices tonight as Hawaii gave the date of 3/31/14 for them to be added.


hmm looks like Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD are to be added on March 28th in the Northeast. No mention in the legal notices for the Carolinas or NYC. Yuma AZ finally got notice of having EPIX being added







the only reason they are getting it is that they have SDV lol! Also the former insight areas are getting EPIX as well they are the only non-SDV systems that are getting the EPIX Suite.


----------



## Nayan

Anybody here have just basic/standard? If ya do, message me as I'd like to ask a favor







.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

I keep seeing mention of something called Starz HD channels being added to the guide. What is this Starz HD you talk about? I have heard rumors from far off lands about "the trick" but really does anybody KNOW when BHN will actually put them in the guide? This seems to have been going on forever!


----------



## dotsdavid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18210#post_24381572
> 
> 
> I keep seeing mention of something called Starz HD channels being added to the guide. What is this Starz HD you talk about? I have heard rumors from far off lands about "the trick" but really does anybody KNOW when BHN will actually put them in the guide? This seems to have been going on forever!


they have been on the guide here in Indy for awhile now i don't know why Florida doesn't have them up yet.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R-U-Q-R-U*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18210#post_24381572
> 
> 
> I keep seeing mention of something called Starz HD channels being added to the guide. What is this Starz HD you talk about? I have heard rumors from far off lands about "the trick" but really does anybody KNOW when BHN will actually put them in the guide? This seems to have been going on forever!



Shhh! The first rule of Starz channels is to not talk about Starz channels!










Honestly I have no idea. Like Bigfoot and the Swamp Cabbage Man, I am beginning to think these Starz channels are a myth as well.


----------



## kevin120

hmm Yuma Arizona and the Imperial Valley are getting something called special events on expanded basic? Probably a special feed for the Padres games as those areas are primarily in LA teams territory for the imperial valley and Yuma is in Arizona teams territory as Yuma has Fox Sports Arizona SD/HD I don't think they are going to add Fox Sports San Diego full time as they are probably more focused towards Arizona teams. El Centro on the other hand is having Prime Ticket replaced with Fox Sports San Diego presumably on the same channel slot and they are getting the HD feed added. I wonder how much QAM space TWC keeps open in El Centro as they added Smithsonian Channel SD in December lol! that system is not SDV and tops out at 750MHz they only have about 35 HD channels right now.


----------



## Gator5000e

It is unbelievable that BHN can load these channels in some parts of the country but not others. What a fragmented set up. We are quickly closing on 2 months since the notice came out. It's time all ready.


----------



## Nayan

I know







.


Did you guys see that TWC is adding a 'Broadcast Fee' of $2.25? I hope BHN doesn't get that idea!


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18240#post_24385281
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Did you guys see that TWC is adding a 'Broadcast Fee' of $2.25? I hope BHN doesn't get that idea!



Its almost as if they are purposely trying to get people to cut the cord. Once I can watch college football, NFL, and Game of Thrones online, I am done too.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18240#post_24385281
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Did you guys see that TWC is adding a 'Broadcast Fee' of $2.25? I hope BHN doesn't get that idea!



Comcast started doing this back in January. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Nayan

It sucks. We already pay too much as it is and then they throw extra fees on top of it.


----------



## kevin120

well at least they are still doing upgrades







I don't think TWC is 100% certain that a deal is going to go through the regulatory hurdles in getting approved by the FCC and FTC for Comcast. I haven't ever seen a cable company keep doing upgrades like they are such as adding channels and still doing DOCSIS upgrades. Usually the work just stops there until the next company takes over. I mean when Comcast bought At&t broadband out years ago they stopped doing anything to their systems after they did do a lot of upgrades getting a lot of their systems to 750MHz or a few to 860MHz. Heck parts of the Austin TX cluster have lit up with 16 downstream DOCSIS channels I think as they have at least 9 as some reported having 549MHz as the highest frequency their modem was locked onto and then later they reposted with 501MHz to 543MHz being used probably meaning that there are 16 downstream channels now because TWC just announced Austin is a third market for 300/20 MAXX branding


----------



## bobby1228

With BHN's upcoming switch to all digital, will they still be using SDV? Will I still need to use a tuning adapter with my TiVo or will the cable card be able to pick up every channel?


----------



## Nayan

You'll still need the tuning adapter.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin, I will be very surprised if it does go through. Stranger things have happened though, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## dotsdavid

I wish the nbc live extra app have us is acess for other events like soccor instead of just for Sochi


----------



## Nayan

I'm sorry guys...



But your stuck with me for a little longer


----------



## HDOrlando

That sounds like great news.


----------



## Gator5000e

What happened? Not going to Direct anymore?


----------



## Nayan

I walked in with my boxes, talked to the very nice lady behind the counter and she gave me a 6 month offer I couldn't refuse. I still plan on switching, as I love the technology (my friend got it installed last week and man that Genie is sweet!!) but I'll do it around football season and after my Spring/Summer of fun







.


----------



## Gator5000e

Well, congrats on your deal. Maybe you/we will see the new user interface and Starz HD channels before then. But the D* tech is great. I wish I had it tonite as there are 3 shows I want to record at the same time. Oh well. Only TV, right?


----------



## Nayan

I have learned the art of staggered recording very well, but I understand. Sometimes there's too much good stuff on all at once.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator: One thing I do is record later airings of shows. This really helps get everything in.


Nayan: It's nice to know your staying.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18240#post_24403584
> 
> 
> I walked in with my boxes, talked to the very nice lady behind the counter and she gave me a 6 month offer I couldn't refuse. I still plan on switching, as I love the technology (my friend got it installed last week and man that Genie is sweet!!) but I'll do it around football season and after my Spring/Summer of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think you may be surprised by the new guide







I will say this it is comparable to the guide on DirecTV and now has rich poster art and the VOD portal is next generation meaning it has got pictures showing what you can choose from and it is a heck of a lot better than DirecTVs VOD system. I tried it out once on a SD music video on Fuse On Demand wasn't a good picture plus the DirecTV VOD is stored on the box in a reserved space meaning it takes away from the total available space for you to record things. I will say this the HD version of Navigator is way better than the current form you guys have. Oh by the way do not be surprised that Bright House may come out soon and announce a 6 tuner DVR I am pretty sure it has been in the works as TWC has been working on it and Bright House shares technology with TWC.


----------



## Gator5000e

First, the vod that directv stores on the DVR allows it to make sure you get a full, uninterrupted 1080P movie experience. I never came close to having my HR-35 full even though I had all 8 seasons of 24 in HD loaded on the box with lots of room to spare. I enjoyed the instant access to PPV movies and events and they never had any blips or delays, even during a storm. I always had something to watch.


I hope BHN gets to that stage of showing 1080p PPV movies. There appears to be enough bandwidth to do so if the boxes can handle 1080p. Right now I prefer DirecTV but as my only choice Is BHN, I will try to make the best of it. If the new user interface is released sometime soon, it would appear that will pull us out of the 90s style user guide. And that will help. A lot. Them, If a new 6 turner DVR is released sometime soon, that could be the icing on the BHN cake. The additional Starz HD channels would be the sprinkles on the icing!! Here's hoping this comes sooner than later!!


----------



## jglashower

Is anyone else getting popping sounds, or crackling sounds, from their digital adapter when using the HDMI? I hooked up a to my LCD screen in the bedroom and it is fine but when I hook it up directly to my DLP or through my AVR to my projector I get intermittent crackling sounds. The crackling, or popping, seems to correspond to moments of sibilance. I don't have these popping sounds from other HDMI connections such as my PS3 or Blu Ray. I don't get the cracking if I use the same cables/connections using the digital set top box - its only when I use the DA. I have tried multiple HDMI cables and multiple inputs on the AVR but it does not help. I have tried lowering and raising the volume on the DA to no avail.


Anyone?


----------



## obie_fl

I don't have a Digital Adapter so this is just a wild stab. Perhaps when connected to the LCD the DA is outputting PCM but when connected to the receiver it is outputting Dolby or vice versa. Is it possible to set the audio output on the DA to force one or the other?


----------



## jglashower

It blows my mind but no, there is no such option at all. Just English and Spanish, nothing else. according to my avr it is only getting pcm 2.0 regardless of what I watch. Btw, I tried two different digital adapters and had the same result .


----------



## HDOrlando

Our notice will likely arrive on Friday with Yimitz getting us the jump on the Michigan notice Thursday.


- SportsNet LA SD/HD launched in Bakersfield and the rest of us will likely get the national version soon. I'm predicting it in this notice.


- We do know that The EPIX channels along with Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD are also in play. It would be great if that TWC launch date for EPIX also applies to us.


It could be a nice notice if the above happen and then those Starz HD's channels just get in the guide.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jglashower*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18240#post_24409366
> 
> 
> It blows my mind but no, there is no such option at all. Just English and Spanish, nothing else. according to my avr it is only getting pcm 2.0 regardless of what I watch. Btw, I tried two different digital adapters and had the same result .



They really aren't meant to be hooked up through anything, just simple connection, either HDMI or RCA cables straight to the TV. FWIW I tried mine when I got home this morning and had the same popping when hooked to my HT, but in the bedroom hooked simply to the TV it worked fine. Me thinks you're out of luck hooking it up any other way.


----------



## kevin120

Take SportsnetLA out of the options for additions seems the MLB said no for this right now until they get a deal with TWC for streaming rights.


So SportsnetLA did not launch.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It did launch in Bakersfield.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18240#post_24412507
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> It did launch in Bakersfield.


well I should have said did not launch out of market feed for the channel sorry.


I contacted direct support over broadband reports about it and got a call back from some locally who was helpful and they said it was not launched outside of the Dodgers Territory due to the MLB trying to negotiate for rights for it along with streaming seems the MLB is trying to cash in on it lol!


Also found out that TWC is not upgrading Waco TX to 300/20 just yet only Austin metro even though Waco is a part of the Central TX cluster.


Did find out that TWC is evaluating analog channels that they can remove in Dallas to free up more bandwidth so that looks to be happening soon could mean they are looking into launching the 300x20 tier in Dallas but are in the early stages of doing it.

Also was able to confirm via broadbandreports.com that Austin does have 16 downstream channels







for DOCSIS.


----------



## Nayan

I just don't see the value in some of these RSN channels. We'll never see the games they show, nor will folks see our games so outside of maybe YES I think they are just a waste of space. Plus the money they (TWC) want per sub for the new Dodgers channels is insane!


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18240#post_24413060
> 
> 
> I just don't see the value in some of these RSN channels. We'll never see the games they show, nor will folks see our games so outside of maybe YES I think they are just a waste of space. Plus the money they (TWC) want per sub for the new Dodgers channels is insane!



I don't see how this will work out for TWC no matter what they charge per sub. They're paying the Dodgers over $200 million per year. Absolutely nuts.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: We will see what happens.


Nayan: It's going to be on Sports Pass for us and only Sports Pass customers get charged. Only reason BHN is getting it is because of the TWC connection.


yimitz: I wonder how that will work out for them as well.


----------



## Gator5000e

The only thing the RSNs are good for is team/coaches shows, and during college football season some of them show games not available elsewhere, but generally most of the local RSNs get the same games.


----------



## Gator5000e

BTW, Gary announced on the BHN DSL Forum that Detroit is getting the new user guide update tonight after midnight (I think he said midnight). Maybe the rest of us aren't too far off, but if the Starz HD channels is any indication, I am not holding my breath. Not that I can hold it very long anyway.


Any Detroit folks on board here, please take some screen shots of the new interface and post so we can be really jealous!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator: Agreed on the RSN's although YES Network, NESN and the two TWC channels have some good content.


Michigan sometimes gets stuff earlier because they are a smaller system. Another reason why the Starz HD channels are up there. Give it time though, this is a great cable company.


I'm really hoping EPIX and Nick Jr. HD/Nick Toons HD are in our notice and we will find out from Yimitz tomorrow.


----------



## Nayan

I'm over the whole Starz fiasco. Let's hope we have better luck with EPIX and the Nick channels.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Out-of-market RSN's are the ultimate filler and they're worthless on cable. They don't unlock even with paying for Extra Innings, Center Ice or League Pass.


TWC and BHN are the only provider who add any of them in HD en masse.


----------



## dotsdavid

How can they upload in some parts of the country and not others. I can't believe you guys still don't have those starz channels. Indy had them for alwhile now


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24413743
> 
> 
> Out-of-market RSN's are the ultimate filler and they're worthless on cable. They don't unlock even with paying for Extra Innings, Center Ice or League Pass.
> 
> 
> TWC and BHN are the only provider who add any of them in HD en masse.



I agree. Most all of them offer nothing of value.


David: I still have no idea why they aren't here.


----------



## Gator5000e

Orioles, that's not true. DirecTV has most all of them in HD. I know I took most of out of my custom guide. There were at least 20, I think.


That's the nice thing about having a central provider. What one area of the country got, the rest of the country got at the same time when it came to new channels. Updates to the user interface would be rolled out over a couple of weeks. But then again, they had 20 million customers to potentially update depending on the receiver the customer had.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18240#post_24403584
> 
> 
> I walked in with my boxes, talked to the very nice lady behind the counter and she gave me a 6 month offer I couldn't refuse. I still plan on switching, as I love the technology (my friend got it installed last week and man that Genie is sweet!!) but I'll do it around football season and after my Spring/Summer of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That's going to work out fantastic for you. If you change then you're going to get the free NFL Sunday Ticket promotion. I had been with Direct since 1993 and give them up for BH over the summer. I'm betting I'll be going back around the same time you are. We don't want to hijack this BH thread, but please remember that If I can be of *any* help to you as you move , Please let me know.... us being across the river neighbors and all. After all of that time I have learned a bit about how that stuff works.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18200_100#post_24414247
> 
> 
> Orioles, that's not true. DirecTV has most all of them in HD. I know I took most of out of my custom guide. There were at least 20, I think.
> 
> 
> That's the nice thing about having a central provider. What one area of the country got, the rest of the country got at the same time when it came to new channels. Updates to the user interface would be rolled out over a couple of weeks. But then again, they had 20 million customers to potentially update depending on the receiver the customer had.



The only CABLE providers who do. I consider Dish and DirecTV different in this case because they're catering to a national audience, so they have to provide feeds for each region in a different way than the cable companies do, who have headends based at a much more localized level.


----------



## HDOrlando

The TWC LA Sports channels are Sports Pass only and BHN probably got a good deal on them via the TWC partnership.


Yes Network and NESN are worth having around although the out of market Fox Sports RSN's are not.


On the Starz HD, I think it has to do with the other systems being bigger in terms of customers than Michigan and Detroit. It's the only thing I can think of. They will be in the guide eventually and I'll be relieved when they are.


On a final note, BHN has quietly removed HD PPV 2 and the 2 3-D Special Events channels from the lineup so we are down to 231 HD Channels.


Here's hoping for goodies from Yimitz when he posts the notice likely late this morning or early afternoon.


----------



## Cpt_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24415441
> 
> 
> Yes Network and NESN are worth having around although the out of market Fox Sports RSN's are not.



The out of market FSN stations on BH were a nice addition when they debuted a couple of years ago. I noticed last Spring that FOX Sports Detroit no longer shows the Pistons/Tigers/Wings pre/post games. I used to love watching the postgame show after Red Wing playoff games. I'm not sure if the sports leagues or FOX made the call to no longer offer the pre/postgame shows but it sucks. It is nice to still get the team/coaches shows but 1/2 the worth of the channels was the pre/postgame coverage.


----------



## Nayan

Todd: Thank you! If I need help I'll holler










Cpt: Almost all of the RSN's showed pre/post game but now they no longer do, which is a shame and it does make those channels really worthless. I read somewhere last year it had to do with whoever actually owned the channels whether the other cable/sat systems struck a deal to show them or not. If I track down that article I'll post it later.


Let's hope Yimitz has some good news today







.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24413550
> 
> 
> BTW, Gary announced on the BHN DSL Forum that Detroit is getting the new user guide update tonight after midnight (I think he said midnight). Maybe the rest of us aren't too far off, but if the Starz HD channels is any indication, I am not holding my breath. Not that I can hold it very long anyway.
> 
> 
> Any Detroit folks on board here, please take some screen shots of the new interface and post so we can be really jealous!!



I posted a couple of pics on the other forum for you guys to envy over.


----------



## HDOrlando

CPT_K: That is interesting about no post games. They were a cool addition when they were added but those FS out of market RSN's are not much use.


Nayan: Me too.


Yimitz: That new guide is nice. You should also post the notice in my February Anticipation thread on that other site so you get more credit for it.


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks. Looks a lot like the DirecTV interface. And maybe the best part is that in the On Demand and PPV sections, The Bright House B....abe is gone!!!! Big question....are there series folders to keep all recorded shows in their own folders?


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24415979
> 
> 
> Thanks. Looks a lot like the DirecTV interface. And maybe the best part is that in the On Demand and PPV sections, The Bright House B....abe is gone!!!! Big question....are there series folders to keep all recorded shows in their own folders?



I don't have any series recordings set up right now ... I more or less cleaned out the box for the Olympics and haven't had time to set stuff back up yet. According to the note that Gary posted in the other forum under the Detroit thread, it's supposed to ... if I get some time today I'll set a couple up and let you know how they display.


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks. I'm more interested in if the recorded shows are stored in their own separate folders. Like all Game of Thrones episodes are stored in the Game of Thrones folder. All Survivor episodes are stored in the Survivor folder. And so on. You likely will need to record a few shows over the course of a few days to see if this works. Especially since you can't store On Demand shows for later viewing (at least I can't).


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24416241
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm more interested in if the recorded shows are stored in their own separate folders. Like all Game of Thrones episodes are stored in the Game of Thrones folder. All Survivor episodes are stored in the Survivor folder. And so on. You likely will need to record a few shows over the course of a few days to see if this works. Especially since you can't store On Demand shows for later viewing (at least I can't).



Agreed. I'll pick a couple of shows that are on daily and report back in a day or two.


----------



## dotsdavid

How do I get to those pics of the new guide?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24415951
> 
> 
> I posted a couple of pics on the other forum for you guys to envy over.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24416421
> 
> 
> How do I get to those pics of the new guide?



You have to send Yimitz some cake







.


Go here: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29065996-TV-Detroit-Digital-Navigator-Update-Q-A-and-Feedback-Thread


----------



## yimitz

From the frozen north, here's this month's notice. I'll leave it to others to interpret while I try to thaw out from the trip to the end of the driveway to retrieve it.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz, now go warm up!










Nothing about EPIX or the Nick channels but the SportsNets are coming. Interesting.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24416628
> 
> 
> Thank you Yimitz, now go warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about EPIX or the Nick channels but the SportsNets are coming. Interesting.



You're welcome. Coffee's brewing, so that will help.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks as always Yimitz!


It sucks that Nick Jr. HD/Nick Tobns HD along with EPIX are not in our notice.


At least we got some specifics in our notice along with SportsNet LA.


Now, BHN has something to add in Q2 instead of obsecure channels.


----------



## dotsdavid

Maybe they can add them and put them in next months notice


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24415979
> 
> 
> Thanks. Looks a lot like the DirecTV interface. And maybe the best part is that in the On Demand and PPV sections, The Bright House B....abe is gone!!!! Big question....are there series folders to keep all recorded shows in their own folders?



Yes, series have folders.


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24415979
> 
> 
> Thanks. Looks a lot like the DirecTV interface. And maybe the best part is that in the On Demand and PPV sections, The Bright House B....abe is gone!!!! Big question....are there series folders to keep all recorded shows in their own folders?



Here are a couple of images. I set series recordings for "Bones" and "Pawn Stars" since they were both showing multiple episodes this afternoon. They do wind up in folders (second pic). When you select one, it displays what you see in the first pic. Hope this helps.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is our notice

*Month to Month Agreement Changes*



Added


CCTV News (Expires February 28)

Jewelry TV (Expires March 31)


Off


Ecuavisa

Fox Life

Music Choice (Available in HD)

Once TV Mexico


We also found out


Gol TV

MLB Network/Extra Innings/Strike Zone


expire February 28. Both had been on MTM's though with GOL TV the past year or two and The MLB Stuff for the past few months. The later might have a drop dead but I doubt GOL TV does.


*Other Notes*


On or after March 10: Zap2it will no longer be available on Analog Channel 97 but will be available on that same channel in digital format for customers with digital adapters.


On March 18: Espanol On Demand channel 94 will be removed from the channel lineup. the content will continue to appear on Movies On Demand Channels 76, 123, 339, 350, 1123 and 1480


On or after April 1, 2014: BHN will change the frequency of WCJB (ABC). Basically, if they don't have a box, they need one of those digital adapters.


On or after April 2, 2014: TV Colombia, channel 937 will rebrand to Nuestra Tele RCN.


*New Channels*


On or after March 18, 2014, the following channels will be added to the SDV System


TWC SportsNet LA SD/HD Sports Pass Channels 231/1179


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: It's possible we could get EPIX out of the blue on that March TWc date although they might try to fix The Starz HD thing first. Regardless, I want to try it out on my TV and not via the web.


With Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD not happening, it does leave something for Q2 as it was looking to be a low end channel update like the last 2nd quarter although they had some nice small niche channels.


Yimitz: That guide looks wonderful.



Finally, while we did not get EPIX or Nick Jr. HD/Nicktoons HD announced this month and were still waiting on HD Starz channels to come into the guide, our MTM's did shrink.


Here is the new list


CCTV News (February 28)

GolTV (February 28)

Jewelry TV (March 31)

MLB Network/Extra innings/Strike Zone (February 28)

NHL Center Ice/NHL Network

Outdoor Channel (February 28)

WAPA America

Youtoo

Zap2it (Channel Guide for customers without a box)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24420385
> 
> 
> dotsdavid: It's possible we could get EPIX out of the blue on that March TWc date although they might try to fix The Starz HD thing first. Regardless, I want to try it out on my TV and not via the web.
> 
> 
> With Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD not happening, it does leave something for Q2 as it was looking to be a low end channel update like the last 2nd quarter although they had some nice small niche channels.
> 
> 
> Yimitz: That guide looks wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, while we did not get EPIX or Nick Jr. HD/Nicktoons HD announced this month and were still waiting on HD Starz channels to come into the guide, our MTM's did shrink.
> 
> 
> Here is the new list
> 
> 
> CCTV News (February 28)
> 
> GolTV (February 28)
> 
> Jewelry TV (March 31)
> 
> MLB Network/Extra innings/Strike Zone (February 28)
> 
> NHL Center Ice/NHL Network
> 
> Outdoor Channel (February 28)
> 
> WAPA America
> 
> Youtoo
> 
> Zap2it (Channel Guide for customers without a box)



hmm Nicktoons HD and Nick Jr. HD could come out of the blue? I mean it is hit and miss if TWC is adding it as parts of the Midwest are getting them while others are not including the former insight areas. I do know that they have March 28th as the add date except in Hawaii where it is listed as April 1st. That is a bad day to list a channel add lol!


----------



## Nayan

MLB has been on the MTM's forever, so even with the date of today I doubt it'll be dropped. It is nice to have a much smaller MTM list though!










Maybe next month we'll get something about EPIX and the Nick channels. It is possible that they could just pop-up too as we've seen that before. It's always a good idea to scan through the channels every once in awhile so we don't miss anything. Or in my case, I forget that we already have something.


Now where did I put my glasses.....


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: You never know.


Nayan: MLB Network has only been on for like 6 months. There could be a drop dead date before Baseball season specifically with The Extra Innings package involved.


EPIX could come out of the blue this month.


and I think The Starz HD Channels might be ready soon as they are having a free preview March 21-23. Hopefully, they are up by then.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24424399
> 
> 
> Kevin: You never know....and I think The Starz HD Channels might be ready soon as they are having a free preview March 21-23. Hopefully, they are up by then.



Well, I just got an email link from BHN to the *2014 Price and Service Guide*...Guess what? The additional Starz HD channels are *NOT* on the list.

http://care.brighthouse.com/Portal/view.aspx?uh=-704810430762826888&t=112329&a=Click&s=39363&m=39364&b=34559&l=4461&w=520 


I really don't think we are going to get those channels any time soon. As many have pointed out you can get them via some trick with your remote, but at the same time BHN has said nothing about them, even to the point that their brand new price guide does not even mention them. Why is this the case, I don't know, but maybe some of you BHN wonks might. I have not read one thing here that indicates a reason to think BHN will offer these soon. No announcements, no listing nothing relevant to Central FL.


HDOrlando remains the eternal optimist! If you look back through this thread you will see many mentions of these channels "being available real soon now" but that never seems to happen. So while I admire your optimism I am not sure what information you have that makes you think we will get these channels. I am not criticizing you, just saying there is no real reason to think these channels are coming "soon."


Bad on BHN - Kinda crappy...


----------



## Nayan

HD: You're right about the MLB being on the MTM for a short time and I apologize. I got that confused with something else.


RUQ: You're right and it is crappy. Why should I, as a customer, have to rely on some trick to get the channels I am paying a hefty sum for? Why announce it at all if you have no intentions of putting them up around the date you said you would? BHN used to be very good about putting up the channels within the dates they said they would. Now, not so much and it's very disappointing.


----------



## diesel32

For you puck-heads out there........the NHL center ice free preview is running right now. No sign of the NBA's mid season freebie though.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24425149
> 
> 
> For you puck-heads out there........the NHL center ice free preview is running right now. No sign of the NBA's mid season freebie though.



Awesome! Thanks for the heads-up







.


----------



## Nayan

The Military Channel has officially made the switch to American Heroes.


Edit: Also GetTV has been added on channel 462


----------



## Maya68

Well, this is a first... I recorded Almost Human and set it to save only one recording of the show. I was just watching the recorded show when the live show came on and started recording... and DELETED the one I was currently watching! Strictly speaking, this was the correct thing to do but you would think that if the show is currently being watched, the software would wait until the user has finished watching the show and delete it then.







The software really should be more forgiving.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you BHN for the extra fee for Regional Sports


----------



## FloridaShark

They also graced us with a price hike for a cable modem. Looks like that "FREE" for two years digital box people need to have in order to have cable is being made up in other ways. Yes cutting the cord or an alternative is looking better every day.


----------



## Nayan

After getting the new pricing guide and calculating how much they'll soak me for after my 6 month deal is up (and after picking my jaw up off the floor) I'll be leaving.


----------



## Gator5000e

The new user interface was launched in parts of North Central Florida (Deland, Deltona, Palm Coast, maybe Ormond). It looks like the antiquated Scientific Atlanta 8300 Boxes will not be able to get the update. Does anyone know how to get BHN to switch out a SA box for one of the newer boxes so that we can get the updated software? A couple of folks have asked in the other forum (DSL Reports) but no one seems to know how. One person tried take his SA to the office to switch it out but was told they only have the silver SA boxes. I think this is baloney given how much $$ folks pay for the service. Whether you have an old box or a newer box, the cost to watch is still the same. And now that some folks are able to get a better user interface, others can't get it at all but are still paying the same price for the service. I am not sure how fair that is.


----------



## Nayan

It's not fair and it's complete (well, I don't want any infractions from the mods). BHN has been on what seems a huge fail-binge lately and this is another to add to the list. I wish I could tell you how to get a box but even my local office doesn't have any and we haven't even gotten the update yet.


----------



## Satch Man

TWC Wisconsin, is getting more channels no longer "In the Clear." The free Epix Package from mid March to Mid-June, and some Viacom Nickelodeon stations in HD at the end of March. TV Games (Horse Racing) gets added April 1st. They have added two different channels for the Horse Racing station, which doesn't seem to make sense:


Wisconsin


Includes: Appleton, De Pere, Green Bay, Kenosha, Marinette, Menasha, Menominee (MI), Milwaukee, Neenah, Oshkosh, Plymouth and Racine.


February 28, 2014




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:



Azteca America, Azteca America HD, MLB Extra Innings, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, You Too TV, You Too TV HD, Zap2It, CCTV News, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, Jewelry TV, Once Mexico, Outdoor Channel, Outdoor Channel HD, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, MLB Extra Innings, YES Network, YES Network HD, RFD, FOX Life.


On or after March 28th, 2014 Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable systems that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (“in-the-clear”) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device) TWCT, Movies On Demand, WBWT, WYTU Telemundo, WYTU Telemundo HD, C-SPAN, EWTN, WFRV CBS, WFRV CBS HD, WPNE Create, WPNE PBS, WPNE PBS HD, WLUK FOX, WLUK FOX HD, WCWF CW, WCWF CW HD, WBAY ABC, WBAY ABC HD, WBAY Weather, WBAY Live Well, WACY My Network, WACY My Network HD, WGBA NBC, WGBA NBC HD, WPXE ION, WPXE ION HD, WWRS, WVTV, WVTV HD, WVCY, WCVG, WCVG HD, WCVG Zuus, WMLW, WMLW HD, WITI FOX, WITI Antenna, WTMJ, WTMJ HD, WISN ABC, WDJT CBS, WDJT CBS HD, WDJT Me TV, WDJT This TV, WDJT Touchvision, WMVS PBS, WMVS PBS HD, WMVS World, WMVS V-Me, WMVS Weather, WMVT PBS, WMT PBS HD, WMVT Create, WMVT Classical, WMVT Jazz, WMVT Traffic. If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing these channels. Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change.



On or about March 1, the following channels will no longer be available: Find It On Demand, Travel On Demand, Be Healthy On Demand, Move Trailers On Demand. On or about March 18, 2014 we will launch EPIX 1 East on ch. 591, EPIX 1 East HD on ch 1591. EPIX 1 West on ch. 592, EPIX 1 West HD on ch 1592, EPIX 2 on ch. 593 , EPIX 2 HD on ch 1593, EPIX 3 on ch 594, EPIX 3 HD on ch 1594 and EPIX Drive-In on ch. 595. These services will be offered to our subscribers on an a la carte basis. In addition, Time Warner Cable will temporarily make EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD and EPIX Drive-In available to all Digital subscribers on or about March 18, 2014 for three months. These channels may contain PG, PG–13, TV–14, TVMA and R rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253. On or about March 18th, 2014 Espanol on Demand will no longer be available on ch 515; the content will be available in Movies on Demand ch 500. On or about March 20, 2014 SportsNet LA SD and HD will be added to Sports Pass on channel 329 and 1329. On or after March 28, Nicktoons HD will be added on Ch. 1104 and Nick Jr HD will be added on Ch. 1107. On or about April 1, 2014 TV Games will be added to Sports Pass on channel 332. On or about April 1, 2014 TV Games will be added to Sports Pass on channel 315.



The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Sportsnet LA SD & HD 329 and 1329, EPIX 1 East on ch. 591, EPIX 1 East HD on ch 1591. EPIX 1 West on ch. 592, EPIX 1 West HD on ch 1592, EPIX 2 on ch. 593 , EPIX 2 HD on ch 1593, EPIX 3 on ch 594, EPIX 3 HD on ch 1594 and EPIX Drive-In on ch. 595, Nicktoons HD on ch 1104 and Nick Jr HD on ch. 1107, TV Games on ch 315.



Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.



For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com .


Satch


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24439079
> 
> 
> TWC Wisconsin, is getting more channels no longer "In the Clear." The free Epix Package from mid March to Mid-June, and some Viacom Nickelodeon stations in HD at the end of March. TV Games (Horse Racing) gets added April 1st. They have added two different channels for the Horse Racing station, which doesn't seem to make sense:
> 
> 
> Wisconsin
> 
> 
> Includes: Appleton, De Pere, Green Bay, Kenosha, Marinette, Menasha, Menominee (MI), Milwaukee, Neenah, Oshkosh, Plymouth and Racine.
> 
> 
> February 28, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:
> 
> 
> 
> Azteca America, Azteca America HD, MLB Extra Innings, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, You Too TV, You Too TV HD, Zap2It, CCTV News, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, Jewelry TV, Once Mexico, Outdoor Channel, Outdoor Channel HD, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, MLB Extra Innings, YES Network, YES Network HD, RFD, FOX Life.
> 
> 
> On or after March 28th, 2014 Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable systems that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (“in-the-clear”) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device) TWCT, Movies On Demand, WBWT, WYTU Telemundo, WYTU Telemundo HD, C-SPAN, EWTN, WFRV CBS, WFRV CBS HD, WPNE Create, WPNE PBS, WPNE PBS HD, WLUK FOX, WLUK FOX HD, WCWF CW, WCWF CW HD, WBAY ABC, WBAY ABC HD, WBAY Weather, WBAY Live Well, WACY My Network, WACY My Network HD, WGBA NBC, WGBA NBC HD, WPXE ION, WPXE ION HD, WWRS, WVTV, WVTV HD, WVCY, WCVG, WCVG HD, WCVG Zuus, WMLW, WMLW HD, WITI FOX, WITI Antenna, WTMJ, WTMJ HD, WISN ABC, WDJT CBS, WDJT CBS HD, WDJT Me TV, WDJT This TV, WDJT Touchvision, WMVS PBS, WMVS PBS HD, WMVS World, WMVS V-Me, WMVS Weather, WMVT PBS, WMT PBS HD, WMVT Create, WMVT Classical, WMVT Jazz, WMVT Traffic*. If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing these channels. Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change.*
> 
> 
> 
> On or about March 1, the following channels will no longer be available: Find It On Demand, Travel On Demand, Be Healthy On Demand, Move Trailers On Demand. On or about March 18, 2014 we will launch EPIX 1 East on ch. 591, EPIX 1 East HD on ch 1591. EPIX 1 West on ch. 592, EPIX 1 West HD on ch 1592, EPIX 2 on ch. 593 , EPIX 2 HD on ch 1593, EPIX 3 on ch 594, EPIX 3 HD on ch 1594 and EPIX Drive-In on ch. 595. These services will be offered to our subscribers on an a la carte basis. In addition, Time Warner Cable will temporarily make EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD and EPIX Drive-In available to all Digital subscribers on or about March 18, 2014 for three months. These channels may contain PG, PG–13, TV–14, TVMA and R rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253. On or about March 18th, 2014 Espanol on Demand will no longer be available on ch 515; the content will be available in Movies on Demand ch 500. On or about March 20, 2014 SportsNet LA SD and HD will be added to Sports Pass on channel 329 and 1329. On or after March 28, Nicktoons HD will be added on Ch. 1104 and Nick Jr HD will be added on Ch. 1107. On or about April 1, 2014 TV Games will be added to Sports Pass on channel 332. On or about April 1, 2014 TV Games will be added to Sports Pass on channel 315.
> 
> 
> 
> The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Sportsnet LA SD & HD 329 and 1329, EPIX 1 East on ch. 591, EPIX 1 East HD on ch 1591. EPIX 1 West on ch. 592, EPIX 1 West HD on ch 1592, EPIX 2 on ch. 593 , EPIX 2 HD on ch 1593, EPIX 3 on ch 594, EPIX 3 HD on ch 1594 and EPIX Drive-In on ch. 595, Nicktoons HD on ch 1104 and Nick Jr HD on ch. 1107, TV Games on ch 315.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.
> 
> 
> 
> For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com .
> 
> 
> Satch



satch they are rearranging the QAMs not encrypting them they are just saying rescan on or after this date or you will lose viewing of these channels until a rescan is completed. Likely this is upgrades from 4 to 8 downstream bonding to prepare for that elusive 100Mbps tier that is supposed to rollout eventually.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Satch for the update!


----------



## JaxFLBear

HBO GO is now available for the PS3.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24439966
> 
> 
> Thank you Satch for the update!




Owensboro, KY and Evansville, IN areas


Includes: Morganfield, and Owensboro, KY; Newburgh and Rockport, IN


February 28, 2014




Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future.



Azteca America, Azteca America HD, MLB Extra Innings, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, You Too TV, You Too TV HD, Zap2It, CCTV News, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, Jewelry TV, Once Mexico, Outdoor Channel, Outdoor Channel HD, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, MLB Extra Innings, YES Network, YES Network HD, RFD.



On or about March 25, InDemand PayPerView Previews on ch 801 may be removed from the channel line-up. Effective on or about April 1st, Speed Channel will be available in digital format only. Digital cable ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product, will be required to view Speed Channel. Speed Channel will remain in the Standard Cable tier but will move to channel 148 from channel 16.


*From time to time Time Warner Cable makes certain changes in the services that we offer. On or about April 2, 2014, we will be making technical changes to our cable systems that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (“in-the-clear”) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device”): Livermore: WYYW Me TV, WFIE NBC, WGN, QVC, WTVW CW, Around Owensboro, WNIN PBS, WEVV CBS, WEHT ABC, WKOH PBS, WDRB FOX, C-SPAN, C-SPAN 2; Owensboro: WYYW Me TV, WFIE NBC, WGN, QVC, WTVW CW, Around Owensboro, WNIN PBS, WEVV CBS, WEHT ABC, WKOH PBS, OCC Online, Owensboro Public Schools, Daviess County Schools, Local Access, C-SPAN, C-SPAN 2; Morganfield: WYYW Me TV, WFIE NBC, WGN, QVC, WTVW CW, WNIN PBS, WEVV CBS, WEHT ABC, WKOH PBS, Local Access Programming; Rockport: WYYW Me TV, WFIE NBC, WGN, QVC, WTVW CW, Around Owensboro, WNIN PBS, WEVV CBS, WEHT ABC, WKOH PBS, C-SPAN, C-SPAN 2; Shawneetown: WSIL ABC, WFIE NBC, WGN, QVC, WTVW CW, KBSI FOX, WNIN PBS, WEVV CBS, WEHT ABC, KFVS CBS, WPSD NBC, C-SPAN, C-SPAN 2. Newburgh: INSP, ION, WFIE NBC, CNN, WNIN PBS, WTVW CW, WEVV CBS, WEHT ABC, Discovery Channel, QVC, WYYW Me TV, CMT, C-SPAN, Golf, TLC, Syfy, TBS, Time Warner Cable 23, Comedy Central, CNBC, Disney Channel, HLN, Lifetime, The Weather Channel, VH1, AMC, Nickelodeon, MTV, A&E, ESPN, ESPN2, Fox Sports Midwest, USA, History, ShopNBC, Cartoon Network, HGTV, WGN America, FX, TNT, ABC Family, TBN, E!, Spike TV, MSNBC, Fox News Channel, Animal Planet, Travel Channel, Food Network, HSN, C-SPAN2, EWTN, BET, Bravo, TCM, Hallmark Channel, truTV, Revenue Frontier, TV Land, Oxygen, Big Ten Network. If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing these channels. Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change.
*


(Former Insight only) Our agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:


YouToo TV, HRTV, Nuvo TV, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, NHL Center Ice HD, MLB Extra Innings, MLB Extra Innings HD, Outdoor Channel, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, Jewelry TV, RFD, RFD HD.




In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers.


Full Digital Areas:


We may cease carriage of Nuvo TV or reposition Nuvo TV to the Digital Choice/Variety Pass Plus level of service.On or after 3/5/14 Shop! Travel On Demand channels 238/458 may be removed from our lineups. On or about 3/18/14 we will launch EPIX 1 East on ch. 763, EPIX 1 East HD on ch 764, EPIX 1 West on ch. 765, EPIX 1 West HD on ch 766, EPIX 2 on ch. 767, EPIX 2 HD on ch 768, EPIX 3 on ch 769, EPIX 3 HD on ch 770 and EPIX Drive-In on ch. 771. These services will be offered to our subscribers on an a la carte basis. In addition, Time Warner Cable will temporarily make EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD and EPIX Drive-In available to all Digital subscribers on or about 3/18/14 for three months. These channels may contain PG, PG–13, TV–14, TVMA and R rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253. On or about 3/31/14, we may reposition Nat Geo Wild channel 151 to the Variety Pass level of service.



Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.




For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com .

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/nmw-owensboro.html 



Central Kentucky


Includes: Berea, Cynthiana, Flemingsburg, Georgetown, Harrodsburg, Morehead, Mt. Sterling, Nicholasville, Paris, Richmond, Tollesboro, Versailles, Winchester, and London, KY


February 28, 2014


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future.



Azteca America, Azteca America HD, MLB Extra Innings, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, You Too TV, You Too TV HD, Zap2It, CCTV News, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, Jewelry TV, Once Mexico, Outdoor Channel, Outdoor Channel HD, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, MLB Extra Innings, YES Network, YES Network HD, RFD.



Time Warner Cable may reposition Sports Time Ohio to Digital Choice Red. On or about March 20, 2014 SportNet LA SD and HD will be added to Sports Pass on channel 268 and 662. On or about March 25, InDemand PayPerView Previews on ch 801 may be removed from the channel line-up. On or after March 28, Nicktoons HD will be added on Ch. 645 and Nick Jr HD will be added on Ch. 644.



On or about March 18, 2014 we will launch EPIX 1 East on ch. 494, EPIX 1 East HD on ch. 540, EPIX 1 West on ch. 495, EPIX 1 West HD on ch 541, EPIX 2 on ch. 496, EPIX 2 HD on ch 542, EPIX 3 on ch 497, EPIX 3 HD on ch 543 and EPIX Drive-In on ch. 498. These services will be offered to our subscribers on an a la carte basis. In addition, Time Warner Cable will temporarily make EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD and EPIX Drive-In available to all Digital subscribers on or about March 18, 2014 for three months. These channels may contain PG, PG–13, TV–14, TVMA and R rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253.



The new services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: EPIX 1 East on ch. 494, EPIX 1 East HD on ch. 540, EPIX 1 West on ch. 495, EPIX 1 West HD on ch 541, EPIX 2 on ch. 496, EPIX 2 HD on ch 542, EPIX 3 on ch 497, EPIX 3 HD on ch 543 and EPIX Drive-In on ch. 498, Sportsnet LA on 268 and 662, Nick Jr HD, 644, Nicktoons HD 645.



(Former Insight only) Our agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future:



YouToo TV, Cable Noticias, Canal 52, HRTV, Momentum TV, Nuvo TV, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, NHL Center Ice HD, MLB Extra Innings, MLB Extra Innings HD, Outdoor Channel, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, Jewelry TV, RFD, RFD HD.



In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers.

We may cease carriage of Nuvo TV or reposition Nuvo TV to the Para Ti Level of service.



On or about 3/26/14, we will be making technical changes to our cable systems that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (“in-the-clear”) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device”): cn2, Daystar, Discovery, Discovery HD, Fayette County Schools, Governemnt Access, ICN17, Jewelry TV, KET2, KETKY, Library Channel, Public Access, QVC, Shop Zeal 8, ShopHQ, TBS, TBS HD, TVGN, UKTV, Univision, Univision HD, WDKY FOX, WDKY FOX HD, Weather Channel, Weather Channel HD, WGN America, WGN America HD, WKLE KET1, WKLE KET1 HD, WKYT CBS, WKYT CBS HD, WKYT CW, WKYT CW HD, WLEX NBC, WLEX NBC HD, WLEX METV, WLJC, WTVQ ABC, WTVQ ABC HD, WTVQ My Network, WTVQ My Network HD, WTVQ Antenna TV, WUPX ION, WUPX ION HD. If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing these channels. Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change.


On or about 3/18/14 we will launch EPIX 1 East on ch. 763, EPIX 1 East HD on ch 764, EPIX 1 West on ch. 765, EPIX 1 West HD on ch 766, EPIX 2 on ch. 767 , EPIX 2 HD on ch 768, EPIX 3 on ch 769, EPIX 3 HD on ch 770 and EPIX Drive-In on ch. 771. These services will offered to our subscribers on an a la carte basis. In addition, Time Warner Cable will temporarily make EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD and EPIX Drive-In available to all Digital subscribers on or about 3/18/14 for three months. These channels may contain PG, PG–13, TV–14, TVMA and R rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.

On or about 3/31/14, we may reposition Nat Geo Wild channel 151 to the Varitey Pass level of service.



Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.



For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com .

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/nmw-central-kentucky.html 



what is interesting is that it looks like western KY, IL, and Indiana systems got digital simulcast maybe to prepare for Navigator based boxes?


Also nice to see Central KY and Ironton OH/Ashland KY get more HD channels


----------



## mbclev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24439079
> 
> 
> TWC Wisconsin, is getting more channels no longer "In the Clear." The free Epix Package from mid March to Mid-June, and some Viacom Nickelodeon stations in HD at the end of March. TV Games (Horse Racing) gets added April 1st. They have added two different channels for the Horse Racing station, which doesn't seem to make sense:



I saw the Cleveland legal notice, and TV Games is on channel 332, which is the channel for a lot of other systems in the Midwest region, so I think channel 315 is a misprint.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxFLBear*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24440046
> 
> 
> HBO GO is now available for the PS3.



Bah! I was hoping for it on PS4, but at least I don't have to keep switching over to my Roku now. Thanks for the heads up







.


Kevin: Thank you for the notices! It doesn't seem like they are doing away with those QAM's but just moving them around instead. Are there any TWC systems that require DTA's besides us, because I haven't seen anything about them in the notices you posted.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's nice to see The TWC systems getting EPIX announced along with Nick Jr. HD and NickToons HD. This at least gives Bright House something to add for the 2nd quarter.


On The Starz Channels, they are having another free preview March 21-23 so maybe they will have The Starz HD channels up by then.


That is also very close to the TWC EPIX rollout so maybe those just might pop up out of the blue.










Feb1003 in Bakersfield got a new channel sheet from Bright House and it had The HD Starz Channels on it. They are also finally getting Encore OD and Movie Plex OD in April.


This new regional sports fee could be a prelude to them adding SEC Network which will give us three territorial RSN's. Bakersfield might jacked more here given how L.A. territories have at least 5 RSN's and maybe even more.


For now though, I wait for The Starz Hd channels to finally pop up in the guide and for EPIX to finally arrive.


Then, I guess all there will be to do is wait on Pivot, Chiller to go HD and hope that this TWC-Comcast thing falls apart.


----------



## Nayan

Let's hope this year we get those goodies you've been waiting for







.


I really hope that TWC-Comcrap deal falls through. It's going to be very bad for consumers if it doesn't, but with the way money flows into pockets and just the right sweet-talk it could.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24442331
> 
> 
> Let's hope this year we get those goodies you've been waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I really hope that TWC-Comcrap deal falls through. It's going to be very bad for consumers if it doesn't, but with the way money flows into pockets and just the right sweet-talk it could.



I agree,


TWC and Comcast should stay seperate companies.


On another note, why is TV Games, the Horse Racing Network, called "TV Games?" Why not call it Horse Racing? It seems that would confuse a ton of people! When I first saw TV Games, I thought Navigator was introducing a Video Games channel! Passport had that with card games. and I think some other systems that still have Passport have subscription game channels.


Satch


----------



## VGPOP

I just received an email from Brighthouse that one of my HD DVR (Cisco 8642) will get an update or should have received an update with 16x9 guide/advanced search/Redesigned DVR Manager and some other things. But I haven't received this update.


Anyone else has received this?


----------



## diesel32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24444529
> 
> 
> I agree,
> 
> 
> TWC and Comcast should stay seperate companies.
> 
> 
> On another note, why is TV Games, the Horse Racing Network, called "TV Games?" Why not call it Horse Racing? It seems that would confuse a ton of people! When I first saw TV Games, I thought Navigator was introducing a Video Games channel! Passport had that with card games. and I think some other systems that still have Passport have subscription game channels.
> 
> 
> Satch



Yeah it is kinda confusing as there is also a TVGN(TV Guide Network)


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445245
> 
> 
> Yeah it is kinda confusing as there is also a TVGN(TV Guide Network)



well historically TVG and TV Guide were started by gemstar but TVG got sold after Macrovision bought Gemstar and sold off the TV assets.



Satch there is already another horse racing network called HRTV (Horse Racing TV) so that isn't possible.


----------



## jaw5279




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445064
> 
> 
> I just received an email from Brighthouse that one of my HD DVR (Cisco 8642) will get an update or should have received an update with 16x9 guide/advanced search/Redesigned DVR Manager and some other things. But I haven't received this update.
> 
> 
> Anyone else has received this?



I got a similar email, but no update (that I can detect) to the box as of yet.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445245
> 
> 
> Yeah it is kinda confusing as there is also a TVGN(TV Guide Network)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well historically TVG and TV Guide were started by gemstar but TVG got sold after Macrovision bought Gemstar and sold off the TV assets.
Click to expand...


Well, no. TV Guide was owned by Triangle Publications from the middle 1950s until it was sold to Gemstar in 1998.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domino92024*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445671
> 
> 
> Well, no. TV Guide was owned by Triangle Publications from the middle 1950s until it was sold to Gemstar in 1998.



oh okay I thought gemstar had been the company all along. I did look up TV Games Network and it was founded by Gemstar after they purchased TV Guide according to the TVG wikipedia page.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445064
> 
> 
> I just received an email from Brighthouse that one of my HD DVR (Cisco 8642) will get an update or should have received an update with 16x9 guide/advanced search/Redesigned DVR Manager and some other things. But I haven't received this update.
> 
> 
> Anyone else has received this?



I think someone got email happy and sent out a bunch of notices







. If you didn't receive your update yet you will soon, so hang in there.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445245
> 
> 
> Yeah it is kinda confusing as there is also a TVGN(TV Guide Network)



I agree. I saw 'coming soon TVG' and I thought 'wait a minute, don't we have that already?'.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445064
> 
> 
> I just received an email from Brighthouse that one of my HD DVR (Cisco 8642) will get an update or should have received an update with 16x9 guide/advanced search/Redesigned DVR Manager and some other things. But I haven't received this update.
> 
> 
> Anyone else has received this?



I don't have my update yet either. It looks like someone jumped the gun sending out the email.


----------



## obie_fl

The guide update is probably waiting on the Starz update.










ETA: Just checked my downstairs DVR and it has been updated!!! Looks nice but didn't really play with it.


----------



## Gator5000e

Hopefully they are not waiting on Starz to do the update or else we will never get it..But in all seriousness, the update has started rolling out to some other areas. I know Detroit, Deland, Ormond Beach, etc. hs gotten it. I am not sure why Central Florida hasn't gotten it yet unless BHN is using the other area a beta testers. But I imagine it will be coming within a week or so. But be warned, anyone who has one of the antiquated Scientific Atlanta 8300 DVRs will NOT be getting this update.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18330#post_24446499
> 
> 
> Hopefully they are not waiting on Starz to do the update or else we will never get it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator,


Deland and Ormond Beach have it?


I will say that I expect it before the free preview March 21-23.


I'll be relieved when it's up so they can move forward to other stuff.


----------



## George903

We got the HD guide a few days ago in Brevard on our Samsung DVR.

The list function for the DVR contents groups the series recordings together in a single line which is nice. Clicking on the line shows the individual recordings. The list defaults to listing by the date of the most recent recording in each series, so an old series will jump to the top of the list if a new episode is recorded. It seems very logical and intuitive.


The only feature I miss is the ability we used to have in the LIST screen to press UP from the most recent recording to loop back to the oldest. However, that is not really an issue since the list has is much shorter now, due to the grouping of the series recordings.


----------



## kevin120

hmm nothing really going on other than the EPIX additions and Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD being added. I think these may be the last major adds for a while?


hmm Charter is doing a lot of changes in the next city over







they will have 203 HD channels come 3/18 a lot is being added!


new HD for Charter Fort Worth Texas as of 3/18/14:

502 HBO West HD

504 HBO2 West HD

506 HBO Signature West HD

508 HBO Family West HD

509 HBO Comedy East HD

510 HBO Comedy West HD

511 HBO Zone East HD

512 HBO Zone West HD

513 HBO Latino East HD

514 HBO Latino West HD

532 Cinemax West HD

534 Moremax West HD

536 Actionmax West HD

537 Thrillermax East HD

538 Thrillermax West HD

541 Moviemax East HD

562 Showtime West HD

564 Showtime 2 West HD

566 Showtime Showcase West HD

567 Shwotime Beyond East HD

570 Showtime Extreme West HD

571 Showtime Women East HD

573 Showtime Next East HD

592 The Movie Channel West HD

594 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD

607 Starz West HD

610 Starz Comedy East HD

632 Encore West HD

635 Encore Classic East HD

637 Encore Suspense East HD

656 Indieplex HD

657 Retroplex HD

658 MoviePlex HD

672 EPIX West HD

703 NHL Network HD

722 BBC World News HD

723 Fusion HD

729 Jewelry TV HD

730 Nick Jr HD

731 Nicktoons HD

733 CSPAN 2 HD

737 CSPAN 3 HD

767 America's Heros Channel HD

776 Fox Sports Southwest Plus HD

777 Nat Geo Wild HD

794 Shop HQ HD

800 GAC HD

828 Family Net HD

829 INSP HD

832 TBN HD

839 SundanceTV HD

841 EWTN HD

842 EWTN Espanol HD

844 Teleformula HD

845 Univision Deportes HD

846 ESPN Deportes HD

860 TV Japan HD

970 Playboy TV HD


SD channels being added to Charter Fort Worth as of 3/18/14:

21 KLEG TVC+ Latino

93 KATA Soul of the South

130 Teleformula

131 Univision Deportes

160 TV Japan

215 Nat Geo Wild

226 BBC World News

297 NHL Network

579 Showtime West

583 Showtime Women East

585 Showtime Next East

600 The Movie Channel West

622 Starz West

624 Starz Comedy East

645 Encore West

652 Encore Espanol East

661 IndiePlex

662 RetroPlex

663 MoviePlex

677 EPIX West


being dropped:

More MAX West

HBO 2 West

HBO Family West

HBO Signature West


what is sad is they will have more channels than TWC in North Texas :/ and they aren't even using SDV to boot.


but they are missing a lot as well especially on the SD channels with major networks and indie networks along with spanish and international channels along with premium sports packages (MLB/NHL) and (NBA/MLS)


I should have around 160 HD channels by the time we get to 3/18










TWC is adding:

EPIX HD

EPIX West HD

EPIX 2 HD

EPIX 3 HD

Ovation HD

QVC HD


I think sometime between now and the 18th as I have noticed that there is going to be some changes on the 12th in Yuma Arizona: Al Jazzera America HD, El Rey HD, and Ovation HD are being on 3/12/14 in Yuma and some other changes are taking place in the mountain west TWC systems as: Gunnison is having ShopHQ swapped with local access and in Coeur D' Alene is having HSN swapped with HSN and apparently this affects that channel numbers on analog and digital boxes. I am almost sure this is the same day that North Texas has ShopHQ moved to channel 38 digital only and TXCN moved to channel 77 digital only. TWC put out a legal notice on 2/12/14 so I am guessing that they were giving the heads up for the changes then and that is when TWC published the legal notice for 14 days in a row I guess to warn people of the changes?


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Between the lack of action on Starz HD channels and the mis-timed email notice, I think the folks at BHN are just having a great time pissing some of us off...really!


I posted this in DSL Reports dot com:


Also received email on 3/5/2014 at 7 PM: "You may have noticed that we’ve added a variety of new features sure to enhance your TV viewing experience. These upgrades allow more flexibility when using our service and deliver simpler ways to get the most out of your Bright House TV service.


Highlights of your new features include:

16 x 9 Guide: with a new size, complete with HD graphics

...

Cisco model numbers 4640, 4642, 4742, 8640, 8642, and *8742*

Samsung model numbers 3090, 3260, 3262, 3270, 3272, and 3362

*We hope you enjoy your new features* and we thank you for allowing us to keep you connected to the programming that matters most to you and your family."


I have two 8742HDC and no new guide ;-( or any other "new" features. I hope that Gary can get with the marketing email monkey and find out why they send out emails to people who have not received new features.


Now you can look at this two ways:

1. Great I am getting new features "soon" like the Starz HD channels, or

2. Crap, why are these @$$holes sending me emails about things I don't have like the Starz HD channels


How you see that depends on your feeling about BHN


P.S. No matter how you feel about BHN in general, Gary does a super excellent job in supporting us customers and I want to thank him for that!


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18330#post_24446499
> 
> 
> Hopefully they are not waiting on Starz to do the update or else we will never get it..But in all seriousness, the update has started rolling out to some other areas. I know Detroit, Deland, Ormond Beach, etc. hs gotten it. I am not sure why Central Florida hasn't gotten it yet unless BHN is using the other area a beta testers. But I imagine it will be coming within a week or so. But be warned, anyone who has one of the antiquated Scientific Atlanta 8300 DVRs will NOT be getting this update.



G5e:


I really appreciate your optimism. But the *one* thing I learned from reading this board, and the one at DSL Reports dot com, is that you have to be real careful about making any predictions about when and if BHN will do something.


I have one word for you: *"Starz HD"*


----------



## Nayan

Can anyone tell me why SunSports is no longer showing Rays Spring Training games? For the past few years I have been enjoying them and this year they aren't showing any (except for late-night replays). I have the MLB package but since they are local they're blacked out. I really want to watch my Rays, and this makes me a very sad Nayan







.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18330#post_24455874
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why SunSports is no longer showing Rays Spring Training games? For the past few years I have been enjoying them and this year they aren't showing any (except for late-night replays). I have the MLB package but since they are local they're blacked out. I really want to watch my Rays, and this makes me a very sad Nayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have noticed fewer presason games on RSN channels this year, except for the stupid Cardinals! It seems every game on TV is them. This better not become the trend. Knock on wood, but I can watch any preseason MLB game on Directv. However, with NFL, last year they started blacking out preseason games, even if you have Sunday Ticket! However, being able to watch them doesn't help if they're not on.


Do you have NESN? They're on there Monday at 1pm. (Also on MLB Network). I also see a Rays game on YES coming up. The rest of the games are on channels cable probably doesn't have in Florida (like FS North). Sorry to hear about the loss of your games, but it's nice to see that other people like spring training on TV, not just me!


----------



## Nayan

I love spring training. And thanks for the heads-up on the games! I'll be watching







.


----------



## jesse1684

what happen to getting epix


----------



## dotsdavid

Time warner doesn't get epix doesn't get epix till the 18. It may show up here on the 18th too. Let's hope so.


----------



## HDOrlando

It would be nice if EPIX did come on the 18th.


We shall see.................


----------



## Nayan

That would be a nice way to start round two of my vacation time. Let's hope it happens







.


On another note, I noticed now that since the update happened I seem to have lost my FF bar on the bottom. It's not a big deal, as I can hit info and see it that way but I kind of miss it.


----------



## StephenRC

1090 ABC in HD sorta lost vertical hold, the picture is shifted up a third.









I haven't seen something like that since I was kid and the v-hold knob was on the front.









It was fixed right before I posted.


----------



## Nayan

It's sun outage time again, so that's what's causing it. Mine's been acting funky too so you're not alone







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaw5279*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445659
> 
> 
> 
> I got a similar email, but no update (that I can detect) to the box as of yet.



You should not have received this email....my apologies for any confusion it may have caused but you will getting the update soon. I will update at that time.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby1228*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18240#post_24388981
> 
> 
> With BHN's upcoming switch to all digital, will they still be using SDV? Will I still need to use a tuning adapter with my TiVo or will the cable card be able to pick up every channel?



Yes


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24424553
> 
> 
> HD: You're right about the MLB being on the MTM for a short time and I apologize. I got that confused with something else.
> 
> 
> RUQ: You're right and it is crappy. Why should I, as a customer, have to rely on some trick to get the channels I am paying a hefty sum for? Why announce it at all if you have no intentions of putting them up around the date you said you would? BHN used to be very good about putting up the channels within the dates they said they would. Now, not so much and it's very disappointing.



They were announced as coming....nobody told you they would be here today. There are very specific and valid reasons for holding off a bit and thank you for your patience. In the meantime and going forward public announcements should NOT be used to gauge when a channel will appear just that it is coming....the release date is something I will communicate when its time.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24438252
> 
> 
> The new user interface was launched in parts of North Central Florida (Deland, Deltona, Palm Coast, maybe Ormond). It looks like the antiquated Scientific Atlanta 8300 Boxes will not be able to get the update. Does anyone know how to get BHN to switch out a SA box for one of the newer boxes so that we can get the updated software? A couple of folks have asked in the other forum (DSL Reports) but no one seems to know how. One person tried take his SA to the office to switch it out but was told they only have the silver SA boxes. I think this is baloney given how much $$ folks pay for the service. Whether you have an old box or a newer box, the cost to watch is still the same. And now that some folks are able to get a better user interface, others can't get it at all but are still paying the same price for the service. I am not sure how fair that is.



I have addressed this....


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24438657
> 
> 
> It's not fair and it's complete (well, I don't want any infractions from the mods). BHN has been on what seems a huge fail-binge lately and this is another to add to the list. I wish I could tell you how to get a box but even my local office doesn't have any and we haven't even gotten the update yet.



They have the boxes and I have addressed the one instance where somebody didn't understand. In your case it doesn't matter as you haven't received the update yet. Your negativity these days is somewhat of a surprise. I suggest you get all those "promo" prices you were quote by direct in writing and if they won't do it don't sign because once you're in, you're stuck and I suspect there will be some buyers remorse sooner or later.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloridaShark*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24436850
> 
> 
> They also graced us with a price hike for a cable modem. Looks like that "FREE" for two years digital box people need to have in order to have cable is being made up in other ways. Yes cutting the cord or an alternative is looking better every day.



The modem fee has nothing to do with any other fee or service. You may always eliminate this fee altogether by bringing your own modem or MTA. You are not forced to pay this at all.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18300#post_24445064
> 
> 
> I just received an email from Brighthouse that one of my HD DVR (Cisco 8642) will get an update or should have received an update with 16x9 guide/advanced search/Redesigned DVR Manager and some other things. But I haven't received this update.
> 
> 
> Anyone else has received this?



You will get the update soon however the email was intended for another group who had received the update. My apologies for any confusion that it has caused.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Kevin, I get 201 HD channels for Charter. Bloomberg HD has been added in most markets, but I still don't have it shown on Fort Worth's lineup. Is it coming in this round of additions?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18330#post_24462073
> 
> 
> Kevin, I get 201 HD channels for Charter. Bloomberg HD has been added in most markets, but I still don't have it shown on Fort Worth's lineup. Is it coming in this round of additions?



yeah they are getting Bloomberg HD I forgot that it was an addition I thought they already had it lol! It will be on channel 721. Charter has a lot planned for North Texas they are finally going to start upgrades in the Waxahachie area to bring them up to 860MHz and Cisco boxes are coming sometime soon and Cisco cable cards are already being deployed. Motorola boxes are going bye bye in that system soon. Looks like Charter has simulcrypt running in the North Texas systems that are outside of areas fed from Park Cities and Fort Worth areas. I was over at someones house about two weeks ago and noticed something was up as Charter has already realigned the QAMs in Fort Worth to prepare for the additions as Fox News HD was moved from the 700MHz range to the 300MHz range and Nickelodeon HD was moved from the 800MHz range into the 300MHz range as well. There is a of work going on here with testing of a new guide happening in Fort Worth and Cisco boxes going out through out the North Texas region in areas previously based on Motorola headends. Someone mentioned over in the Charter HDTV thread that they were surprised that Fort Worth is getting NHL Network HD considering up north where they are have yet to get HD version lol! I wish TWC would add the NHL Network here as it is available in other parts of the state but yet the city where the Dallas Stars play two of the major providers At&t Uverse and TWC don't carry it lol! I am glad Fort Worth is getting the NHL Network considering the Stars are looking like a team that might actually make the playoffs this year hopefully.


----------



## kevin120

Anyone think that TWC's agreement with Disney expires on 8/31/14? I would think so as the last contract expired on 8/31/2010. This could mean that SEC network will likely gain coverage on TWC systems before the possible Comcast merger would be completed if allowed. Although I do wonder if the Contract did expire late last year and TWC agreed to an extension because out of the blue at the end of August last year the Longhorn Network was added along with the ESPN Gameplan/Fullcourt to sports pass shortly thereafter.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


It could be a five-year deal. I do expect talks with SEC Network to move forward regardless as they just added the regional sports network fee here.


----------



## kevin120

don't be shocked if EPIX does launch on the 18th










I mean I have seen articles mentioning 15 Million TWC subscribers when they only have 11 Million TV subscribers? Hmm the other 4 million Bright House subscribers?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/time-warner-cable-deal-epix-685718


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24462627
> 
> 
> don't be shocked if EPIX does launch on the 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I have seen articles mentioning 15 Million TWC subscribers when they only have 11 Million TV subscribers? Hmm the other 4 million Bright House subscribers?
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/time-warner-cable-deal-epix-685718



No that would just be bad reporting....


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24463417
> 
> 
> No that would just be bad reporting....



Gary,


i take that as a definitely "NO". Correct?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24463529
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> 
> i take that as a definitely "NO". Correct?



I was referring to the customer count. We are generally not included in their customer count and even then it would still be wrong with those numbers.


----------



## Nayan

Either way, it'll be nice to have and we will have plenty of movies to choose from







.


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24463562
> 
> 
> I was referring to the customer count. We are generally not included in their customer count and even then it would still be wrong with those numbers.



Gary,


I mean "NO" in were definitely not getting EPIX with them next week just like when we got Al-Jazerra, Univision Deportes and Ovation the same time they did on their national rollout.


Are we definitely not getting EPIX next week?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24464060
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> 
> I mean "NO" in were definitely not getting EPIX with them next week just like when we got Al-Jazerra, Univision Deportes and Ovation the same time they did on their national rollout.
> 
> 
> Are we definitely not getting EPIX next week?



I will let you know when Epix goes live....


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24464096
> 
> 
> I will let you know when Epix goes live....



Gary,


That is not a denial so it might very well happen.


----------



## dotsdavid

The update navagtor is here in Indy now. It's a welcome improvement.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24467913
> 
> 
> The update navagtor is here in Indy now. It's a welcome improvement.



Yep sorry I meant to give you guys a heads up for last night.


----------



## wilson_uo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24468006
> 
> 
> Yep sorry I meant to give you guys a heads up for last night.



When is it supposed to come to the Orlando market?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Orlando is updating tonight....reminder....the process can take up to 45 minutes and during this time the box will reboot multiple times...PLEASE..do not interrupt the process no matter how tempting...


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24473839
> 
> 
> Orlando is updating tonight....reminder....the process can take up to 45 minutes and during this time the box will reboot multiple times...PLEASE..do not interrupt the process no matter how tempting...



Thanks for the heads-up Gary!


----------



## VGPOP

That's fantastic news


----------



## HDOrlando

I've got the new guide.and you can punch in 1000 and get that big OD section.


This is a really nice guide.


----------



## VGPOP

I got new guide as well. Finally 16x9 guide. Looks amazing. I looked at channel 1000 for video on demand. Very nice. The only bad thing is that there a few movies still not offered in HD.


I mean, we're living in 2014 for crying out loud.


All Starz movies should be shown in HD. At least the option of SD and HD like some of them has.


----------



## Goats

Still playing with the new guide. Will take some getting used to, but I like most of the changes (dislike a couple too).


For better or worse, I have one 8300HDC and one 8640HDC, so will be using both guides for a while until I finally get to the point where I can empty out my 8300HDC and trade it in... which probably won't be until the summer.


----------



## jmystikcfl

I like the new update. It looks absolutely huge! I do like that there's 7 rows of channels rather than the old 5. The new DVR list is similar to Comcast's offering what with everything being organized into folders, it looks much nicer though. Finally, DVR software that doesn't look at home next to my Trinitron and Super Nintendo.


----------



## Sgooter

My 2 cents:

First off, I truly am a satisfied BHN customer. Second, I have no tolerance for empty marketing hype. IMO, the new guide is certainly bigger, but certainly not better. The changes seem to be without any real value added. I didn't need a new guide, but if you're going to change it, then totally revolutionize it or don't waste your time and money on it. Small, incremental changes usually just add a little polish on a turd.

But I must say: the much ballyhooed new billing statements are so much easier to read and understand, due to the fact that all the stuff that was listed in that old way is now listed in the new and improved way and it's more colorful and BHN sent me two letters and three emails telling me it's much easier to read and understand...especially if you dropped out of school during the 3rd grade.

2 cents spent.


----------



## facke02

^^^

Got to agree about the new guide. Too little, Too late...


----------



## Maya68

I would not say "too late", just "too slow". Of course, this probably hinges on the quality of the software team BHN has assembled. Good software delivered on time is all about the team developing it.


On the bright side, my DVR responds much faster to stop/delete commands.







The lag was driving me nuts!


----------



## ejb1980

If anyone else is bored on a Friday night, maybe someone could post some screen shots of the new BHN guide for those of us who lurk but are not BHN customers!?


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24484217
> 
> 
> If anyone else is bored on a Friday night, maybe someone could post some screen shots of the new BHN guide for those of us who lurk but are not BHN customers!?



These are links to a couple of messages I posted when the Detroit market got the new guide. Hope this helps.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/453486/detroit-mi-hdtv/11700#post_24416654 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24418720


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yimitz*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24485296
> 
> 
> These are links to a couple of messages I posted when the Detroit market got the new guide. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/453486/detroit-mi-hdtv/11700#post_24416654
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18270#post_24418720



That looks very nice. It is very similar to the Directv guide seen on HD receivers (aka "the black guide"). Yours shows one more channel at a time though. And they get props for 2 full hours. At first, I didn't like the lack of "HD" icon in the guide... but the Directv guide is very inconsistent and not always accurate with the icon. Also, this is 2014 and most things are HD (unless it's an SD channel) and yours DOES have a nice set of icons in the description. The lack of cluttering up the guide is nice, so I am hoping to see it go. Several of my locals never have the icon, yet are HD 100% of the time. One always has the icon and it's an SD channel. Many live sporting events don't have the icon, when the pregame show does, so it's really kinda stupid. Am I the only one NOT opposed to channel logos in the guide? The Directv app uses the channel logo instead of text and it just looks so much more professional. Some Dish receivers have logos in the guide and it's very nice looking. I think the colors add some separation for the different lines, making it easier to read.


Glad to see that cable has come into the 21st century and isn't putting HD channels on stupid channels like 1243 anymore.


----------



## kevin120

hmm the legal notices seem pretty dry right now TWC wise lol!


EPIX and Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD seem to be it right now besides TV games. Also noticed the northeast notices save for NYC are mentioning another adult channel being added VIVID and VIVID On Demand on April 23rd.


noticed an interesting thing in Greenbay Wisconsin they are having a major channel shuffle with analogs being moved along with some of the digital only channels in 2-99 losing slots down in 2-99 and being bumped to only having slots in the 100+ range.


Noticed an interesting post in the official TWC forums:
http://forums.timewarnercable.com/t5/Channels-and-Programming/FS2-Fox-Sports-2-Not-in-HD/m-p/20769#U20769 


does that mean TWC is finally going to add FS2 HD?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/wis-milwaukee.html 


On or after April 14th, the following channel changes may occur, for Green Bay areas; ESPN from ch. 16 to ch. 27, ESPN2 ch. 15 to ch 28, MTV from ch 17 to ch 64, Comedy Central from ch 18 to ch 63, VH-1 from ch 20 to ch 56, USA from ch 21 to ch 53, A&E from ch 22 to ch 50, QVC ch 27 to ch 47, The Weather Channel from ch 28 to ch 370, CNBC from ch, 47 to ch 355, Lifetime Movie Channel from ch 56 to 278, E! from ch 53, to 208, Info Channel from ch 57 on Standard TV service to ch 18 on Starter TV service, Local Living from Standard TV service to Starter TV service, Reelz from ch 2 to ch 11, EWTN from ch 11 to ch 385 (Green Bay/Appleton lineup only), Shop HQ from ch 96 to ch 15, for the Milwaukee areas; Univision from ch 21 to ch 97, EWTN from ch 97 to ch 385 (Kenosha/Racine lineups only), Shop HQ from ch 85 to ch 47, CNBC from ch 47 to 85. These channels will continue to be available in digital format only. Digital Cable ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product, will be required to view the following; in Green Bay lineups, The Weather Channel on ch. 370, CNBC on ch. 355, Lifetime Movie Channel ch. 278, E! ch 208, EWTN on ch 385, in Milwaukee lineups, EWTN on ch. 385, Shop HQ on ch. 47, CNBC on ch. 85.


seems Greebay is opening:

15

16

17

18

20

21

22


----------



## Nayan

Sure does look dry. EPIX and the Nick channels are pretty much it for the big stuff. But then again I think we pretty much have everything under the sun and then some! Hopefully Chiller will go HD sometime in the near future so HDO will be happy







.


As a side note, my eyes are still a bit swollen so if I misspell something I apologize


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24487657
> 
> 
> Sure does look dry. EPIX and the Nick channels are pretty much it for the big stuff. But then again I think we pretty much have everything under the sun and then some! Hopefully Chiller will go HD sometime in the near future so HDO will be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> As a side note, my eyes are still a bit swollen so if I misspell something I apologize



ah Nayan what happened?


I think TWC may add more HD after these but it may depend on if TWC winds up losing their bid to merge with Comcast. I honestly don't the deal will go through due to the fact I have a feeling that they think little consessions will be need to be made but there will likely be a lot put on them such as not having caps possible forced spin off of NBC Universal so Comcast could back out of the deal if those are conditions that are required of them.


hmm I still wonder what is going on in Green Bay? I think the expanded basic trap is being changed to 23-64 or something like that and they are freeing up 15-22 for limited basic range to move QAMs to lower slots. I think TWC moving expanded basic channels off of 15-22 and changing analog 19 from expanded basic to basic along with moving information channel on 57 from expanded basic to basic on analog channel 18 probably means that TWC is trying to shuffle things to make room for more services such as SDV or VOD along with 8 channel DOCSIS bonding. Hmm I am surprised that TWC actually moving channels back to analog 63 and analog 64 there. TWC here is supposedly slowly phasing out the analog amplifier pilot on channel 70 and moving it to 88 (QAM carrier on 609MHz) this is probably to prepare when they need to remove more analogs so they won't have to worry about analog 70 being in the way to move things around this will probably take a while unless they are a long way through that project already.


I honestly think the next HD channel adds may be Fox related for TWC areas as Bright House got all of them I think: FS2 HD (Fuel TV HD) and FX Movies HD are likely to be added seems that TWC make a new contract with Fox and it looks like more than FS San Diego and YES were included in the deal. Nat Geo Wild is moving tiers in the former insight areas and Fox Sports 1 is moving tiers in the Former insight areas as well.


Has anyone taken an inventory of HD VOD channels?


I have noticed HD VOD for:

IFC

We TV

Oxygen

Travel Channel

Nick at Nick (seemed hard to find on the VOD portal on my Navigator box)

TV Land

AMC

Sundance

We

NFL Network (only Football during season)

E!

Hallmark

FX

Bravo

El Rey

Syfy

Spike

USA

Showtime

Music Choice (MC)

BTN

A&E

History

Nat Geographic

ABC

FOX

NBC

CBS


----------



## Nayan

The TWC/Comcast deal would be very bad for consumers IMO. I will be very surprised if it does go through and I'm sure there will be many conditions for both sides. Between this and Aereo we have some big things to watch this year.


As far as my eyes, I had an accident and totaled my truck. Airbags worked as intended.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24488955
> 
> 
> The TWC/Comcast deal would be very bad for consumers IMO. I will be very surprised if it does go through and I'm sure there will be many conditions for both sides. Between this and Aereo we have some big things to watch this year.
> 
> 
> As far as my eyes, I had an accident and totaled my truck. Airbags worked as intended.



Ah sorry to hear about that Nayan. My father was driving my mother's car about 3 years ago and he got hit from side with the other vehicle going head first into his side of the car it totaled the car but the car actually fared pretty well just messed up the frame beyond repairable to keep the car integrity luckily my father and his passenger in the car weren't hurt very badly just a little soreness mainly. I can say the 2008 huyandai Azzera cars seem to be built pretty strong










Some good news










looks like TWC is finally adding the Encore and Starz channels in HD that have been missing in Hawaii for the longest new tag alongs: Encore Westerns HD and Encore Family HD










Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future: American Life/YouToo Digital, Jewelry TV Digital, Jewelry TV HD, MLB Extra Innings Digital PPV, MLB Network Digital, MLB Network HD, NHL Network Digital, NHL Network HD, Outdoor Channel Digital, Outdoor Channel HD, TAG, and ZAP2IT. Statewide, on or about 3/18/14, Oceanic Time Warner Cable will launch EPIX 1 East on Ch. 649, EPIX 1 East HD on Ch. 1649, EPIX 1 West on Ch. 650, EPIX 1 West HD on Ch. 1650, EPIX 2 on Ch. 651, EPIX 2 HD on Ch. 1651, EPIX 3 on Ch. 652, EPIX 3 HD on Ch. 1652, EPIX Drive-In On Ch. 653, and EPIX On Demand on Ch. 648. These services will be offered to our subscribers on an a la carte basis. In addition, Oceanic Time Warner Cable will temporarily make EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD and EPIX Drive-In available to all Digital subscribers on or about 3/18/14 for three months. These channels may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R-rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Digital Cable Box required. Restrictions may apply. Statewide, on or about 3/30/14, Fox Sports San Diego Ch. 227 will be added to the Digital Standard Service tier. On Oahu, on or about 3/31/14, KBFD HD Ch. 1004 will be added to Basic Service (Digital format only). Statewide, on or about 3/31/14, Logo Ch. 542, MTV2 Ch. 595 and VH1 Classic Ch. 589 will change from East feeds to West feeds; Nicktoons HD Ch. 1434, Nick Jr. HD Ch. 1447 and BET HD Ch. 1598 will be added to the Digital Variety Pak. Statewide on or about 4/1/14, TVG Ch. 213 will be added to the Sports Pass tier. In Hilo and Kona, on or about 4/1/14, Big Island Television on analog Ch. 9 will move to digital Ch. 130 and will be available on the Basic Service tier (Digital Format only). In Kahului and Lahaina, The Visitor's Channel on analog Ch. 7 will move to digital Ch. 130 and will be available on the Basic Service tier (Digital Format only). Statewide, from 4/1/14 - 4/7/14, Oceanic Time Warner Cable will temporarily make NGN Ch. 677, NGN2 Ch. 678, NGN3 Ch. 679, NHK World Ch. 682 and NHK World HD Ch. 1682 available to all Digital Standard Service subscribers as a free preview. These channels may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R-rated programs. To find out how to block these channels, and for more parental control information, visit http://www.oceanic.com/products/television or call 643-2337. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Digital Cable Box required. Restrictions may apply. Statewide, on or about 4/17/14, USURF HD Ch. 1251 will be available to all digital subscribers with a digital cable box. *Statewide, on or about 4/23/14, Encore Action HD Ch. 1667, Encore Classic HD Ch. 1668, Encore Suspense HD Ch. 1669, Encore Black HD Ch. 1670, Encore Westerns HD Ch. 1671 and Encore Family HD Ch. 1672 will be added to the Movie Pass tier; Starz In Black HD Ch. 1657 and Starz Cinema HD Ch. 1659 will be added to the Starz Premium tier;* and Food Network HD Ch. 1321, Home & Garden TV HD Ch. 1323, Travel Channel HD Ch. 1325, BBC America Ch. 341 and BBC America HD Ch. 1341 will change from East to West feeds. The following service(s) will require two-way capable digital cable-ready equipment such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable product (UDCP) such as a TiVo or Moxi HD DVR used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: EPIX On Demand, EPIX 1 East, EPIX 1 East HD, EPIX 1 West, EPIX 1 West HD, EPIX 2, EPIX 2 HD, EPIX 3, EPIX 3 HD, EPIX Drive-In, Nicktoons HD, Nick Jr. HD, BET HD, TVG, USURF HD, Encore Action HD, Encore Classic HD, Encore Suspense HD, Encore Black HD, Encore Westerns HD, Encore Family HD, Starz In Black HD and Starz Cinema HD. (SA611011 3/17/14)

http://secure.adpay.com/clicknbuyliners.aspx?p=2105&itemid=2745097&networkview=False&catid=1010&pcatid=Legal%20Notices


----------



## kevin120

hmm I feel spoiled lol! TWC seems give us everything lol! but I still feel sorry for the less fortunate to live in the rural areas that can't get cable or even reliable internet for that matter. I have family that live in the country/rural areas of West Texas and the closest town used to have cable but the system was put in during the early 1970s lol! The original system is still hanging from the telephone poles and I think it was only a 270MHz system? They for sure had less than 30 channels and it shutdown in 2008 or 2009 system was based on Magnavox amplifiers . Other family members live in a rural part of Oklahoma and they cable still but for how long? The system there is 330MHz but looks like the amplifiers may pass 450MHz looks to be the original system put in during the late 1980s all Scientific Atlanta amps? This system carries 42 channels I think they do use 95-99 for the most part as well. Now here is the biggest kicker I have family one county over to the south of me that is in an area that is built out for 61 analogs (450MHz) but charter the cable company whittled the analogs down to 50 so they could launch an SD digital tier and parts of the system (inner city) pass 550MHz specs but they only get DOCSIS 3.0 internet above the 450MHz cap that most of the system is at. But this year Charter is going to upgrade all of those 450MHz/550MHz areas to 860MHz and give them all of the goodies







the rural areas are finally getting internet access now that At&t has abandoned some of these areas internet wise. I would honestly trade 1Gbps internet to see more rural areas be able to get decent internet for the first time


----------



## freewill1

BHN Expert,


I have not asked a question of you before so forgive me if I have not done it correctly. So here goes:


1. I like the inew interface very much, but there is 1 thing that was very helpful with th eold interface as it relates to searching for programs. My wife would schedule an SD program and then I would look to see if there are any HD versions of it by hitting the Blue (search) button. is this function still there? Have i missed it or is there a different way to do this? Thanks


2. Do you know when an expanded DVR will be available, I mean 1 with more than 2 tuners? I had inquired at one of the offices late last year and they said sometime in early/mid 2014. Thanks again


----------



## BHNtechXpert

All in Pinellas and Manatee county - your update will occur tonight between midnight and 6am. Reminder to everyone in these areas do not interrupt the process please. Your box will reboot a couple of times and the duration of the update is about 45 minutes.


----------



## dotsdavid

Be on the look out for epix timewarner gets it tomorrow so It may show up at any time starting tomorrow


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24494593
> 
> 
> Be on the look out for epix timewarner gets it tomorrow so It may show up at any time starting tomorrow



It will not be tomorrow. I will notify you when the channel becomes available on our system.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Those new Encores are likely possibilities for us too.


dotsdavid: Because of The Starz problems, I doubt it but once they get things set, all should be good.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freewill1*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24493558
> 
> 
> BHN Expert,
> 
> 
> I have not asked a question of you before so forgive me if I have not done it correctly. So here goes:
> 
> 
> 1. I like the inew interface very much, but there is 1 thing that was very helpful with th eold interface as it relates to searching for programs. My wife would schedule an SD program and then I would look to see if there are any HD versions of it by hitting the Blue (search) button. is this function still there? Have i missed it or is there a different way to do this? Thanks
> 
> 
> 2. Do you know when an expanded DVR will be available, I mean 1 with more than 2 tuners? I had inquired at one of the offices late last year and they said sometime in early/mid 2014. Thanks again



I don't know the answer to your second question but as for the first, I noticed that functionality is missing. I used to use the same functionality. The way it used to work, if you highlight a show in the guide and then press the blue button, the search would go straight to that show so you could see if there were more showings.


Once complaint about the DVR software is that now I have to press enter 3 times to get a show to play!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maya68*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24495205
> 
> 
> I used to use the same functionality. The way it used to work, if you highlight a show in the guide and then press the blue button, the search would go straight to that show so you could see if there were more showings.
> 
> 
> Once complaint about the DVR software is that now I have to press enter 3 times to get a show to play!



When on the Guide Grid, highlight a show and press the select button and then from that menu select "All Showings".


Shortcut to Play even from the folders screen is to press the Play button rather than Select. For 1 episode in a folder this works well, however if you have more than one, it will stupidly start playing the most recent episode first rather than the oldest. In those cases you can just press Select, then highlight the episode you want and then press the Play button there.


----------



## ToddD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18360#post_24488955
> 
> 
> As far as my eyes, I had an accident and totaled my truck. Airbags worked as intended.










SO sorry to hear this news. But thankful that you seem to be OK (except for the eyes). I'm thankful for the airbags....they do save people. I'm sadly experienced in what your dealing with....So my sympathy and thoughts will be with you.....


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToddD*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24496485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO sorry to hear this news. But thankful that you seem to be OK (except for the eyes). I'm thankful for the airbags....they do save people. I'm sadly experienced in what your dealing with....So my sympathy and thoughts will be with you.....



Thanks. It get's crazy out there sometimes and add distractions like cell phones and it's even worse. My last big one I didn't have airbags, had my son with me and I got t-boned, flipped and slid all the way down the hill to the Melbourne BHN office. We got very lucky on that one.


----------



## kevin120

Glad you are Okay Nayan










EPIX is in the guide here but yet I can't tune the regular channels only EPIX On Demand is working on my DCX3510-M navigator box. The On Demand seems to have an okay selection of movies and all of them or at least 99% of them have SD and HD versions available. I think even the EPIX Drive In movies are in HD leaving the possibility that EPIX Drive In goes HD in the future







I think the issue with EPIX Drive In only being in SD may have something to do with EPIX reserving space on their transponder for new channels such as EPIX2 West and EPIX3 West possibly? I know right now they have:

EPIX

EPIX HD

EPIX West

EPIX West HD

EPIX 2

EPIX 2 HD

EPIX 3 HD

EPIX Drive In


all on the same satellite transponder maybe the SD channels are keeping them from launching EPIX2 West HD, and EPIX3 West HD along with EPIX Drive In East HD and possibly EPIX Drive in West HD unless EPIX actually cares about quality







as HBO is guilty of stuffing 10 HD channels on the same satellite transponder lol!


----------



## jesse1684

how come twc gets epix but brighthouse will not get it right know


----------



## Gator5000e

Heck, you guys up in Indiana have all the Starz HD channels, don't you? We can't even get those, let alone Epix!!


----------



## jesse1684

yeah we got starz but can't afford them because you can't even bundle premium channels with brighhouse anymore


----------



## Nayan

I honestly think it's Gary's fault. CSR's run on a certain amount of coffee, cake and junk food. I think he's very low on his junk food quota's this quarter, so until he has had his full share I think we're screwed.

Honestly I don't know, but he'll tell us when it's up I guess


----------



## Nayan

So this weekend is the free Starz preview. Does that include Starz OD or just the regular channels. If possible I'd like to binge Black Sails before I head out on my vacation late Sunday







.


----------



## Gator5000e

I forgot about the free preview. Any bets on whether or not they get the additional Starz HD channels up in time for the free preview? Maybe they picked the first weekend of March Madness to run the preview on purpose hoping no one would notice the lack of the additional HD channels.


BTW, I really enjoyed Black Sails. Although some folks wanted more piratey action, I liked the politics of running Nassau. It felt like it was just getting going though when the season finale was over.


Also, I believe Da Vinci's Demons starts this weekend. That was a fun series.


----------



## Nayan

I just got the email about the preview and no mention of Starz in HD, but Starz Play will be available, so I can binge and that makes me happy







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I doubt we get The Starz HD for the preview.


On EPIX, I just have a gut were going to get HD in our notice this month and maybe EPIX. It is coming though.


Finally, if you tune to News 13 (13) and USA (39) you get the HD Channel. Not sure which other channels it's on but a nice new feature.


----------



## Gator5000e

The Starz HD situation really irritates me. What's the big deal with getting them up? And why the big secret as to why they aren't there? BHN has them up in other parts of the country! Why cant we get them or at least an explanation or date?


----------



## Aries1973


That is a good point. Why is there some big secret to why the Starz HD channels are not up yet? Why is BHN not owning up to the issue? I asked about Starz HD  and my question was forwarded to the Marketing Dept.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aries1973*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24503262
> 
> 
> That is a good point. Why is there some big secret to why the Starz HD channels are not up yet? Why is BHN not owning up to the issue? I asked about Starz HD  and my question was forwarded to the Marketing Dept.



There isn't a big secret. We will announce when the channels are available on our system. You folks made an assumption you should not have made. Just because TWC does something doesn't mean we will. We are two entirely different companies and the sooner you realize that the better.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Bakersfield folks you are up for the update tonight - you know the drill....the update may take up to 45 minutes and during this time your box will reboot multiple times...please do not interrupt the update process with reboots etc....


----------



## Gator5000e

Gary, we, or at least I wasn't making the assumption on the Starz HD channels based on TWC. Back at the end of December, HD Orlando said BHN posted the January notice and the notice from BHN directly said:


On or after January 10, 2014, the following services will be added to the SDV System. Starz Customers may need to exchange their digital converters for a different model to receive these channels


Starz Comedy HD East Premium Channel 1472

Starz Edge HD East Premium Channel 1467

Starz In Black HD East Premium Channel 1469

Starz Family HD East Premium Channel 1470

Starz Cinema HD East Premium Channel 1471


So this wasn't a TWC notice, it was a BHN notice. And it says on or after January 10th. Yes i know "after" can be a long time, but we are coming up on almost 3 months after this notice came out. Why state a date at all if it was not going to be on or close to January 10th? It's not like we are waiting on a nationwide rollout. Other BHN customers have it. Is it so much to ask why we don't have it yet?


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24499018
> 
> 
> I honestly think it's Gary's fault. CSR's run on a certain amount of coffee, cake and junk food. I think he's very low on his junk food quota's this quarter, so until he has had his full share I think we're screwed.
> 
> Honestly I don't know, but he'll tell us when it's up I guess



Cake has been scarce because all the core ingredients are being diverted to alcohol based fuels...you know the global warming thing lol....


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24503678
> 
> 
> Gary, we, or at least I wasn't making the assumption on the Starz HD channels based on TWC. Back at the end of December, HD Orlando said BHN posted the January notice and the notice from BHN directly said:
> 
> 
> On or after January 10, 2014, the following services will be added to the SDV System. Starz Customers may need to exchange their digital converters for a different model to receive these channels
> 
> 
> Starz Comedy HD East Premium Channel 1472
> 
> Starz Edge HD East Premium Channel 1467
> 
> Starz In Black HD East Premium Channel 1469
> 
> Starz Family HD East Premium Channel 1470
> 
> Starz Cinema HD East Premium Channel 1471
> 
> 
> So this wasn't a TWC notice, it was a BHN notice. And it says on or after January 10th. Yes i know "after" can be a long time, but we are coming up on almost 3 months after this notice came out. Why state a date at all if it was not going to be on or close to January 10th? It's not like we are waiting on a nationwide rollout. Other BHN customers have it. Is it so much to ask why we don't have it yet?



On of after....it is after....there was no date given....we will announce the channels when they are ready to go. Thank you for your continued patience....


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24503686
> 
> 
> Cake has been scarce because all the core ingredients are being diverted to alcohol based fuels...you know the global warming thing lol....



Yeah right. You just want to keep your figure in check







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24503722
> 
> 
> Yeah right. You just want to keep your figure in check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OMG she knows me too well.....that is kinda freaky


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24503745
> 
> 
> OMG she knows me too well.....that is kinda freaky



I really don't know much of anything about you, except for the safari hat and chickens. Just a lucky guess







.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24503784
> 
> 
> I really don't know much of anything about you, except for the safari hat and chickens. Just a lucky guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Very lucky guess indeed.....scary lucky....go play loto tonight.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24503895
> 
> 
> Very lucky guess indeed.....scary lucky....go play loto tonight.



I don't waste my beer money on lotto







. And I'm sure your weight is fine. Here's a little something about myself, just for you







:
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) I used to be fat. REALLY fat. I was well over 250 lbs fat.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24504066
> 
> 
> I don't waste my beer money on lotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I'm sure your weight is fine. Here's a little something about myself, just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) I used to be fat. REALLY fat. I was well over 250 lbs fat.



Actually so was I....I've lost well over a 100 lbs and kept it off now for years


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24504528
> 
> 
> Actually so was I....I've lost well over a 100 lbs and kept it off now for years



Congrats! See, we have something in common







.


----------



## Dah Finstah

Two things:


1. Since the guide/OS update, the DVR continues to record (reschedules) episodes I have canceled. It gets tiresome to protect it from overflowing,

2. In this day and age, why SD channels? All those duplicates could go away to save/reassign bandwidth, as the boxes can downconvert to SD if connected to an older set.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24505946
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 
> 1. Since the guide/OS update, the DVR continues to record (reschedules) episodes I have canceled. It gets tiresome to protect it from overflowing,
> 
> 2. In this day and age, why SD channels? All those duplicates could go away to save/reassign bandwidth, as the boxes can downconvert to SD if connected to an older set.



I noticed yesterday that even though I had one episode of Cosmos recorded and the DVR showed it with a "(1)" next to the name of the show, once you went into the folder to select it, it was not there. It did show up on the list for deleting though. A few minutes later it showed back up in the folder.


----------



## snoopy87


Does anyone have a Cisco 4742HDC? I received the new guide upgrade but did not received the channel 1000 OnDemand upgrade.


----------



## Gator5000e

Same happened to a friend. They unplugged the box for a couple of minutes and after the reboot channel 1000 showed up.


----------



## HDOrlando

That channel 1000 is awesome.


We need more HD OD though.


----------



## Goats

Would have been nice if I knew about the new AutoHD feature under the settings menu which records everything in HD if available no matter which version you choose. I know it's blasphemous to many of you, but I record so many shows that I specifically choose the SD version (especially on my SA8300HDC and it's ridiculously small hard drive... yes, I need to switch it out, but that will have to wait until I can empty it).


Glad I figured it out before it was too late. I woke up this morning to find my SA8300HDC was suddenly at 75% instead of around 50% where it should have been.


Probably not meaningful to most of you, but it caused a bit of panic to this TV junkie.










End of rant.


----------



## Gator5000e

HD, the best thing about channel 1000 is we don't have to hear the Bright House B.....uh babe anymore. that is so annoying.


I just wish they added some more features like quick access to favorites or last 4 or 5 channels watched.


Goats....can't watch SD at all. I am an HD snob and proud of it!!


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24506995
> 
> 
> HD, the best thing about channel 1000 is we don't have to hear the Bright House B.....uh babe anymore. that is so annoying.
> 
> 
> I just wish they added some more features like quick access to favorites or last 4 or 5 channels watched.
> 
> 
> Goats....can't watch SD at all. I am an HD snob and proud of it!!



No judgment. As soon as I have boxes with much larger hard drives, I'll record everything in HD too. At least my other box is an 8640 with a hard drive that's twice as large.


As for the On-Demand chick, I still get to hear her lovely, incredibly informative speech on the old box.







Just another of many reasons to swap it out I guess.


----------



## Gator5000e

When I was with DirecTV, you could attach an external e-Sata hard drive to hold all your recordings. It was limited only by the size of the external hard drive. Do the BHN boxes have this capability? It's not a new feature. It's been around for years.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24505946
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 
> 1. Since the guide/OS update, the DVR continues to record (reschedules) episodes I have canceled. It gets tiresome to protect it from overflowing,



Yeah, don't cancel shows before like mid-day of when the show airs, otherwise it'll likely come back.


----------



## garyzephed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24505946
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 
> 2. In this day and age, why SD channels? All those duplicates could go away to save/reassign bandwidth, as the boxes can downconvert to SD if connected to an older set.



I did notice last night that many of the HD channels are remapping to the lower "analog" channels. Is this the new AutoHD feature I read about in another post?


Also, I have the old SA8300HDC box... whenever I've taken it near the max in recorded space and then deleted programs, the percentage of used space doesn't decrease that much... UNTIL... I unplug the power and reboot the box... it's like defragmenting (or some other reallocation) only takes place upon reboot. Too bad there's not a way to do that without having to do a full reboot... perhaps in the new boxes/software sometime down the road?


----------



## snoopy87


I can almost bet Bright House will not get higher capacity DVR's. I think the next step is DVR in the cloud for us. No need to compete with The Hopper or Genie because DVR in the cloud will blow those 2000 hr recorders away. This will be great but we will pay for it!!!!!!!


----------



## snoopy87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24506803
> 
> 
> Same happened to a friend. They unplugged the box for a couple of minutes and after the reboot channel 1000 showed up.


I have rebooted several times the 4742hdc but still do not get the the new On Demand update!


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24506945
> 
> 
> Would have been nice if I knew about the new AutoHD feature under the settings menu which records everything in HD if available no matter which version you choose. I know it's blasphemous to many of you, but I record so many shows that I specifically choose the SD version (especially on my SA8300HDC and it's ridiculously small hard drive... yes, I need to switch it out, but that will have to wait until I can empty it).
> 
> 
> Glad I figured it out before it was too late. I woke up this morning to find my SA8300HDC was suddenly at 75% instead of around 50% where it should have been.
> 
> 
> Probably not meaningful to most of you, but it caused a bit of panic to this TV junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of rant.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goats*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24506945
> 
> 
> Would have been nice if I knew about the new AutoHD feature under the settings menu which records everything in HD if available no matter which version you choose. I know it's blasphemous to many of you, but I record so many shows that I specifically choose the SD version (especially on my SA8300HDC and it's ridiculously small hard drive... yes, I need to switch it out, but that will have to wait until I can empty it).
> 
> 
> Glad I figured it out before it was too late. I woke up this morning to find my SA8300HDC was suddenly at 75% instead of around 50% where it should have been.
> 
> 
> Probably not meaningful to most of you, but it caused a bit of panic to this TV junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of rant.



I had just the opposite problem (I need to check that menu option!) - set an item to record in HD and it deferred to an SD channel. If that's not bad enough, it one of those where they "re-letterbox", effectively giving you not more than 240 lines of resolution - impossible to zoom to full screen without looking like crap! I mean, what's the point?


----------



## dotsdavid

The starz preview has started and you guys don't have starz hd channels. You a larger market then indy how do you guys not have them yet and while I have them in indy


----------



## Gator5000e

Still trying to figure that one out, DD! What really sucks is that if you know how, you can tune to the available HD channels. I just pulled up 4-5 of them. It's really strange why they are there but can't be listed in our guide for easy access.


----------



## Cpt_K

TVG the Horse Racing Channel is now on Channel 838 in SD in Tampa. I don't know when it will pop up in HD. Maybe Gary knows when or if it will show up in HD..


I noticed TVG a couple of days ago when I was resetting all of my favorites after I had a new box delivered to my house because I was unable to watch the freeview of the MLS package and other sports packages when they offer a free week. I posted a message in this thread about not being able to watch the Sports Packages in HD when they're offered for free because of my old cable box was unable to convert the video they use meaning I had to watch the games in SD.. I was told by the tech that came out to my house you have to ask specifically for the box they gave me which is one of the higher end boxes they offer. I'm pretty stoked to get a higher end box just because I like to watch the free two weeks of games in HD that the sports leagues usually offer every season!


----------



## Nayan

Anyone else having an issue getting the preview? I can't get it for some reason.


Update: So apparently I don't have the right box to receive this. Took my box to the office and they had none that I needed, but they would be glad to send a tech out on Tuesday. Which is nice, but totally defeats the purpose of being able to see the preview this weekend. So, when I come back from vacation, that's it, I'm done. I've hit my breaking point.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24510784
> 
> 
> Anyone else having an issue getting the preview? I can't get it for some reason.
> 
> 
> Update: So apparently I don't have the right box to receive this. Took my box to the office and they had none that I needed, but they would be glad to send a tech out on Tuesday. Which is nice, but totally defeats the purpose of being able to see the preview this weekend. So, when I come back from vacation, that's it, I'm done. I've hit my breaking point.



Nayan okay the problem with HD channels for Starz is that you do need a new box because they are transmitted like the NHL Center Ice/MLB Extra Innings HD along with NBA League Pass HD. (MPEG4)


----------



## Gator5000e

I have the Cisco box 8742, I believe, and I am not getting the Starz HD channels - well, I can get them if I go thru a bunch of button pressing. But they are not in the guide. I don't think that is an MPEG problem.


----------



## Nayan

The problem is I am not getting it at all. When I go to the channel to opt in it gives me an error message and tells me to call in, which I did. So I can't get the preview at all unless I get a new box.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24512647
> 
> 
> I have the Cisco box 8742, I believe, and I am not getting the Starz HD channels - well, I can get them if I go thru a bunch of button pressing. But they are not in the guide. I don't think that is an MPEG problem.



yes but if you have an HD box that isn't at least an Cisco 464x, 864x, 474x, 874x Samsung 326x, 327x box you won't get the new channels as that legal notice pretty much said that the new starz channels won't be available on all boxes hinting at MPEG4 delivery maybe they don't have enough MPEG4 boxes to deploy to rollout the channel right now to where people won't complain when they can't order them or get them in HD.


----------



## Nayan

I can't even get the preview in SD, it won't let me turn it on at all.


----------



## dotsdavid

I get the preview but without starz play but I get on-Demand and those starz hd channels that you guys are missing still.


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24510784
> 
> 
> Anyone else having an issue getting the preview? I can't get it for some reason.
> 
> 
> Update: So apparently I don't have the right box to receive this. Took my box to the office and they had none that I needed, but they would be glad to send a tech out on Tuesday. Which is nice, but totally defeats the purpose of being able to see the preview this weekend. So, when I come back from vacation, that's it, I'm done. I've hit my breaking point.



I am not getting the preview either!


----------



## dotsdavid

You need to turn to a certain channel to activate the preview. I don't know what channel it is in Florida but I had to do that in Indy.


----------



## dotsdavid

In indy you turn into channel 729 to activate the preview on 728 is starz free preview Vod with Sd, hd, and 3d movies and starz tv shows


----------



## Nayan

I did. It's very slow to come up, but it asks me if I want the free preview and when I select yes it immediately pops up with 'we are unable to authorize your request, please call Customer Care'. Which I did earlier today and was informed I do not have the correct box. And of course my office had none of the box(es) I need, which resulted not only in a wasted trip but put me in a very foul mood.


----------



## feb1003

Here in Bakersfield, i am getting starz chs except for starz in black , it say call customer care , i have cisco 8742hdc model and explorer 8300hdc both getting the same starz freeview, i hope that helps you,


also i hope you are feeling bettere from you accident


----------



## HDOrlando

The Starz VOD is on 284 for preview people.


A decent selection too.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18450#post_24513786
> 
> 
> The Starz VOD is on 284 for preview people.
> 
> 
> A decent selection too.



Thanks for rubbing it in







. This sucks. I really wanted to watch Black Sails


----------



## Maya68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24513368
> 
> 
> You need to turn to a certain channel to activate the preview. I don't know what channel it is in Florida but I had to do that in Indy.



Thanks! I found it. It is 285.


----------



## Nayan

This is what I get


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24512647
> 
> 
> I have the Cisco box 8742, I believe, and I am not getting the Starz HD channels - well, I can get them if I go thru a bunch of button pressing. But they are not in the guide. I don't think that is an MPEG problem.



Well, we have the 16 x 9 channel guide but the StarzHD channels are nowhere to be found.


Q: Which will come first, the location of the missing Malaysian Flight 370 or StarzHD channels in Central Florida?


Or to put it another way for people who are old enough to remember, which of these are true?


A. StarzHD is coming to Central FL BHN, real soon.

B. "I am not a crook" - Richard M. Nixon

C. I just found Waldo

D. "I have returned from Germany with peace for our time."


----------



## Gator5000e

Why the heck is The Matrix Revolutions in SD on 1035?


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24497769
> 
> 
> Thanks. It get's crazy out there sometimes and add distractions like cell phones and it's even worse. My last big one I didn't have airbags, had my son with me and I got t-boned, flipped and slid all the way down the hill to the Melbourne BHN office. We got very lucky on that one.



Glad you are OK Nayan!


Satch


----------



## Satch Man

Interesting stuff with the Starz Channel,


I remember, at least when TWC had the CBS blackout this summer, we got all the Starz channels, except for Starz OD. I only have an SA-8300HDC box, and in my area of Wisconsin, you have to be a Whole House DVR or Signature Home sub to get one of the newer boxes. Or literally beg, maybe get lucky if a tech has one on his truck. We did get the HD versions of Starz even on the SA-8300HDC. It kind of sucks that BHN is sending people all over town to get a new box that the local offices may or may not have, just for one channel.


On the new guide. People with qualifying boxes seem to like the HD format. Although some with older sets or smaller screens, say it is too hard to read. You can change it back in Settings from 16x9 to 4x3. (May take between 30-60 seconds to change.)


Some find the new DVR folders and menus confusing. Same with the new Search options. They found the old search, although dated, easier to use. Big complaint is that the B button does not start the new search on the show being watched, or selected in the Time Grid. You have to re-key your searches every time! The question now becomes, is the new search format, "Too busy?"


Satch


----------



## Dah Finstah

I've said it before and I'll say it again - the OS update sucks! Just lost 4 shows off the DVR as the bloody thing recorded quite a few more that I had CANCELED! I have to do it (recheck cancellations) every. single. day as it'll reset from the series recording. Bloody inconvenient and inconsistent as hell!


----------



## Dah Finstah

Didn't the PIP used to have a size option?


----------



## Nayan

I really miss the old search using the B button. I also either don't have option for my series recordings or I can't find it. I do like having the folders though, as everything is right there.


Yes, the PIP used to have variable sizes, now it's just one size and even with my glasses I can't see the darn thing unless I get up and look at it, so to me it's a waste. My son likes it though, so...



As a side note, I am on vacation and if you'd like to follow my shenanigans and gluttony through the week you can do so here


----------



## Gator5000e

I use a universal remote control that I had programmed for Brighthouse. When I hit the B button on my universal, it brings up the new search screen. It's the new search page that has the box art for the shows and movies and has what's hot, keyboard, Genres, and in progress along the left-hand side. Keyboard, is obviously what you use to type in the name of whatever you were searching for. I have attached a copy of what it looks like on my TV. Again, this is what I get when I hit the B button.


I like the PIP option. Since the HD guide is nw formatted for a 16 by 9 space screen, it fits much better and looks really good. It is out-of-the-way and doesn't cover up a lot of the main screen. It's really good for watching multiple sports shows. I've been using it a lot to keep up with the NCAA tournament. Just swap the 2 screens.


----------



## Satch Man

They should make the keyboard just such for keywords, which would cover everything you queried. (Titles, Description, People.) It seems the new search looks very cool but you have to go through four steps to do what you could do in one or two.


Satch


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satch Man*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18450#post_24520823
> 
> 
> They should make the keyboard just such for keywords, which would cover everything you queried. (Titles, Description, People.) It seems the new search looks very cool but you have to go through four steps to do what you could do in one or two.
> 
> 
> Satch



That would be nice.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18450#post_24520194
> 
> 
> I use a universal remote control that I had programmed for Brighthouse. When I hit the B button on my universal, it brings up the new search screen. It's the new search page that has the box art for the shows and movies and has what's hot, keyboard, Genres, and in progress along the left-hand side. Keyboard, is obviously what you use to type in the name of whatever you were searching for. I have attached a copy of what it looks like on my TV. Again, this is what I get when I hit the B button.
> 
> 
> I like the PIP option. Since the HD guide is nw formatted for a 16 by 9 space screen, it fits much better and looks really good. It is out-of-the-way and doesn't cover up a lot of the main screen. It's really good for watching multiple sports shows. I've been using it a lot to keep up with the NCAA tournament. Just swap the 2 screens.


When I mentioned PIP, I meant when watching two shows simultaneously (golf and b-ball this afternoon). As for the B key, mine works fine, just like yours - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dah Finstah

I am SO frustrated! For the last hour, my box has taken to outputting 480i only, no matter what I select. I'm hoping a reboot will fix it (banners are also missing), but can't 'cause I'm currently recording.


----------



## Dah Finstah

Oh, and now the audio is experiencing occasional dropouts!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Tampa and surrounding communities you are up for tonight!!! Remember the process will take up to 45 minutes with multiple box reboots. During this time please do reboot your boxes or interrupt the process. If your box has not recovered by 8am you may then reboot it.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18420#post_24510784
> 
> 
> Anyone else having an issue getting the preview? I can't get it for some reason.
> 
> 
> Update: So apparently I don't have the right box to receive this. Took my box to the office and they had none that I needed, but they would be glad to send a tech out on Tuesday. Which is nice, but totally defeats the purpose of being able to see the preview this weekend. So, when I come back from vacation, that's it, I'm done. I've hit my breaking point.



I offered to help you with this at the start of the weekend....you declined stating you were leaving on vacation. The following poster is correct...the HD Starz channels require an MPEG4 box and there is no way around that. There is no additional cost...just a box swap.


----------



## Nayan

Uhhh look at the date I wrote that







. Go play with your chickens.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18450#post_24524231
> 
> 
> Uhhh look at the date I wrote that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Go play with your chickens.



LOL they are playing with themselves just fine right now....I'm watching them on hencam


----------



## dsinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18450#post_24524262
> 
> 
> LOL they are playing with themselves just fine right now....I'm watching them on hencam



With selective editing you can produce a " Big Rooster Holmes" movie!


----------



## Nayan

I'm on my way to dinner. AYCE seafood. And I'm glad you enjoy your birds







. You sound like a good bird dad







. Check out my vacation post above. I'll ne posting pics.


----------



## Gator5000e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18450#post_24524176
> 
> 
> The following poster is correct...the HD Starz "channels" require an MPEG4 box and there is no way around that. There is no additional cost...just a box swap.



Wait.......channels? Plural? I have an MPEG 4 compatible box, Cisco 8642, and I only get one HD channel. The Cisco customer info sheet below says its MPEG 4 compatible. So how come I'm not getting more than one channel?

http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/products/collateral/video/series-8000-digital-cable-set-tops/7015625A.pdf


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator,


Because the other 5 Starz HD channels are MPEG4. The main Starz HD is not.


----------



## Gator5000e

ARe you saying that certain boxes in Central Florida can see the remaining Starz HD channels? If so, I have an MPEG 4 box. The Cisco 8642 HDC, per the link in my post, has MPEG 4 capability. So why can't I see the other channels? I wish someone would just step up and clarify this once and for all.


----------



## jesse1684

when did starz ondemand gets hd stuff


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18450#post_24531306
> 
> 
> ARe you saying that certain boxes in Central Florida can see the remaining Starz HD channels? If so, I have an MPEG 4 box. The Cisco 8642 HDC, per the link in my post, has MPEG 4 capability. So why can't I see the other channels? I wish someone would just step up and clarify this once and for all.



This is from BHNtechXpert who is a BHN Employee and is in reference to the remaining Starz HD channels in Central FL.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18390#post_24503693
> 
> 
> On of after....it is after....there was no date given....we will announce the channels when they are ready to go. Thank you for your continued patience....


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator: Just use The Trick.


Jesse: I saw HD OD during the preview. I believe I read HD OD was added months ago.


Everyone: We will get word from Yimitz on what is coming tomorrow.


I'm predicting at least EPIX.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18480#post_24534410
> 
> 
> Gator: Just use The Trick.
> 
> 
> Jesse: I saw HD OD during the preview. I believe I read HD OD was added months ago.
> 
> 
> Everyone: We will get word from Yimitz on what is coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm predicting at least EPIX.



Don't quit your day job







I'll save you the anticipation EPIX will not be on the menu tomorrow. I promise I'll give you heads up when EPIX is in your future.


----------



## snoopy87


I will be the first to predict that EPIX will launch in May "ON OR AFTER A CERTAIN DATE". When that date comes the channels will not be there but you can view them via THE TRICK if you have a MPEG 4 converter! For months BHNTechXpert will tell us to "be patient" or "don't quit your day job" or "don't think that BH does what Time Warner does". Approximately six months later the EPIX channels will appear out of no where and the only way you will know it is if you happen to be channel surfing and stumble across them. Hehe this is fun!


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoopy87*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18480#post_24534606
> 
> 
> I will be the first to predict that EPIX will launch in May "ON OR AFTER A CERTAIN DATE". When that date comes the channels will not be there but you can view them via THE TRICK if you have a MPEG 4 converter! For months BHNTechXpert will tell us to "be patient" or "don't quit your day job" or "don't think that BH does what Time Warner does". Approximately six months later the EPIX channels will appear out of no where and the only way you will know it is if you happen to be channel surfing and stumble across them. Hehe this is fun!



And you would be wrong


----------



## snoopy87


Has anyone else noticed that on channel 1000 if you scroll down under movies to Free that there are movies listed (the Order, Daybreakers and Reservoir Dogs) that are not free. Interesting fact is that these 3 movies are in the EPIX movie library. What does it mean? This really is fun!


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18480#post_24534421
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll save you the anticipation EPIX will not be on the menu tomorrow. I promise I'll give you heads up when EPIX is in your future.



I'm predicting EPIX will be in the notice and announced for April or May but will not be in the menu tomorrow.


----------



## kevin120

hmm I would you guys to see if Sportsnet LA SD/HD are up early? for some reason they are now in my Navigator box's guide but not tunable as it gives a call 972-PICK-TWC to order lol! I subscribe to the sports tier anyways so they are likely just not fully launched.


on another subject I am getting a Moto X finally getting a smartphone and my bill actually went down and the phone was free. Hopefully it arrives quickly as the Moto X assembly factory is in Fort Worth TX and I live in Arlington TX which is the next city over


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope to see nicktoons hd and nickjr hd on that notice today. I wish teennick had a hd channel


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Not in the guide or available via "The Trick" here.


dotsdavid: We shall see. I too wish Teennick was HD too.


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice. Let the EPIX discussion continue.


----------



## HDOrlando

Damn Straight!


EPIX is coming as predicted.


It says nothing about a free preview but I bet we get one.


----------



## dotsdavid

No nicks


----------



## HDOrlando

David,


Now that EPIX is out of the way, the nicks should be next for additions. After all, once they are added and Starz is uploaded, there is not much left to add outside of SEC Network in August.


----------



## snoopy87


So BHNTechExpert, why no EPIX on Demand in the above notice and where are the STARZ HD Channels (are they with Malaysia 307)?


----------



## dotsdavid

Epix on demeaned will not come before epix


----------



## HDOrlando

Epix On Demand will come with it.


Read the last line in the second box.


----------



## kevin120

hmm it looks like Bright House is taking what is on the EPIX satellite transponder that Viacom programs sans EPIX West and EPIX West HD. I know that TWC had to create an SD feed of EPIX3 by down converting the HD feed as EPIX does not offer EPIX3 SD by default according to lyngsat:
http://www.lyngsat.com/AMC-11.html 


hmm will EPIX be MPEG4 as that is what it comes to TWC, Bright House etc. in by default.


----------



## Dah Finstah

The darned updates are still reinstating deleted future recordings - how is BHN going to get me back the overwritten programs? And captioning shows up with doubled text.


----------



## mbclev

The EPIX channels are in Cleveland, but none are in HD. (Also SportsNet LA is in Cleveland, but also not in HD, just like a lot of the recent Cleveland channel adds.)


----------



## kevin120

TWC Dallas now has Nicktoons HD, Nick Jr. HD, Sportsnet LA national SD/HD and Ovation HD listed on the online website so it should be added soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: If it's MPEG4 it could be a problem. We shall see.


Everyone: It does appear that we got our notice this morning so maybe it's coming Monday.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz for the notice! At least EPIX is on there







.


----------



## Gator5000e

I asked this in the DSL forum.. Why does a Michgan notice mean we (Central Florida) are getting the same thing? They have the Starz HD channels, right? Or at least other areas do. Yet we are still waiting. Just asking.


----------



## Nayan

For the most part we do get the same thing as other areas. When HDO posts our notice when it arrives I'm willing to bet EPIX will be on it with the same dates as Michigan. Whether we'll get them then or not is another story, but usually all the BHN notices match up.


----------



## HDOrlando

On DSL, a Birmingham notice has The Starz HD Channels announced as on or after April 1.


This whole Starz thing is coming to an end soon. I bet getting this squared is why they did not have the same launch for EPIX as TWC.


EPIX will be on our notice. No question about it.


Gator: That is why we are usually so anxious to see the Michigan notice. It gives us a jump on ours.


Once Starz and EPIX are done, that possibilities list will shrink.


The watch will then likely be for Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD. SEC Network will be as well but if those talks go down to the wire, it is one of those channels that could suddenly pop up.


Unless more channels go HD or TWC/BHN gets AXS.TV/HDNet Movies, it's going to be slow HD wise especially after this year.


On that note, please do add Pivot HD and Chiller, please go HD already.


----------



## Nayan

After this round of premiums are added there's not much left except some nit-picky stuff and waiting for some networks themselves to go HD. I think we'll pretty much have everything







.


I'm back from vacation, which had some good, bad and sadly one very ugly instance which I hope I'll never have to witness (or be part of) ever again







. On a TV-related note, Disney still has their deal with Direct TV, which has improved since my last visit there but channel-wise it was lacking. But of course Mickey doesn't make money if you stay in your room, so just the locals, national news, weather and all the Disney channels were on the dial.


----------



## dotsdavid

And teennick needs to go hd


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Sucks about the bad instance. Hope rest of vacation was good.


The HD is really drying up as we get a more full lineup. At least there will be no Starz in the way of additions and now EPIX. This should pave the way for The Nick HD's in the next update.


David: Definitely. Teen Nick, Chiller, Discovery Fit and Health and ESPN Classic are among the remaining HD holdouts. Hopefully, all those S channels in the digital lineup will go HD soon.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18480#post_24542305
> 
> 
> After this round of premiums are added there's not much left except some nit-picky stuff and waiting for some networks themselves to go HD. I think we'll pretty much have everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I'm back from vacation, which had some good, bad and sadly one very ugly instance which I hope I'll never have to witness (or be part of) ever again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On a TV-related note, Disney still has their deal with Direct TV, which has improved since my last visit there but channel-wise it was lacking. But of course Mickey doesn't make money if you stay in your room, so just the locals, national news, weather and all the Disney channels were on the dial.



Disney gets at least another 15 channels - many that they have interest in (ESPN, A&E Networks), but some others, noticeably NBC/Comcast, too: I'll have to look up the list at work. Many, sadly, in SD - they DON'T want you in your room, except for sleep! I find at most hotels, and even in many folk's homes, that the TVs aren't tuned correctly - make it a point to run a channel scan whenever possible.


----------



## Nayan

 http://www.floridatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/03/30/bright-house-changes-looking-cut-cord/7034877/


----------



## HDOrlando

I went to go get the paper this morning and nothing was there.


So, I go into my recycling bin and it turns our notice was in the *Saturday* paper.


Maybe BHN was trying to pull a fast one on us but it did not work.


Here is our notice and as predicted it not only has EPIX but something we have been wanting closure on.

*Month to Month Agreement Changes*


Caracol TV expires on April 27.


The expiration dates on Jewelry TV and Outdoor Channel are now April 30.

*Moving to SDV*

*On or after May 1*


Mav TV adds an SD Channel on 232 for Sports Pass subscribers and likely HD Pak ones as well.

*New Channels*

*On or after April 15*


The following channels will be added to the SDV system. Starz customers might have to exchange their digital converters for a different model to receive this channels.


Starz Comedy HD East Channel 1472

Starz Edge HD East Channel 1467

Starz in Black HD East Channel 1469

Starz Kids and Family HD East Channel 1470

Starz Cinema HD East Channel 1471


Please note the on or after date here as it might take an extra week or two. In the meantime, if anyone needs to know how to do "The Trick", just send me a PM. I'll be happy when this is done with as will everyone else.

*On or after May 7*


The following Channels will be added to the SDV System

*EPIX*


Epix 364 SD/1364 HD

Epix2 365 SD/1365 HD

EPIX3 (HD Only) 1366

Epix Drive-in (SD Only) 367

Epix On Demand Channel 366


Note: They are all listed as a la carte channels and EPIX On Demand was not listed as SDV. There was also no mention of a three-month preview but I'm assuming there will be one.

*In Closing*


I'm excited about getting EPIX and will be relieved when Starz customers get those HD channels uploaded so I get no more PM's about "The Trick" and I can officially add them to the chart.


This might be our last big update though.


We probably will get Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD within a few months and SEC Network might pop up in our notice suddenly but outside of some of the HD holdouts (Chiller, Teen Nick, CNN International, ESPN Classic, etc.) going HD, new channels like Pivot or Revolt and the chance AXS.TV/HDNet Movies ever come back, these updates are going to get dry as BHN fills out the best HD lineup in the country.


----------



## Nayan

Well, at least they're both listed







. I'll just be happy when all the Starz are finally up, as then I will order it, watch Black Sails and Gary will pop champagne as we won't be bugging him about it anymore







.


----------



## diesel32

Spring has officially sprung, as it's time for the MLB extra innings free preview

Also, dunno when it happened, but the 'standard' channels on the cable box (2-73) are now(mostly) in HD, the same as the digital adapters


----------



## Leedogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diesel32*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24550963
> 
> 
> Spring has officially sprung, as it's time for the MLB extra innings free preview
> 
> Also, dunno when it happened, but the 'standard' channels on the cable box (2-73) are now(mostly) in HD, the same as the digital adapters



Diesel, I think it's an AutoHD feature. If the channel has a HD feed, the box will show it automatically. It's the same way here with Time Warner Cable.


----------



## HDOrlando

Diesel32,


I did notice a week or two ago.


It's nice that this is available now for people who watch in SD but can actually watch in HD.


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy notice was the same just epix were on it


----------



## Goats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leedogg*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24551005
> 
> 
> Diesel, I think it's an AutoHD feature. If the channel has a HD feed, the box will show it automatically. It's the same way here with Time Warner Cable.



I posted about this a little while ago, but everyone should be aware that AutoHD will also automatically record in HD if available, which was a problem for me as I record so much stuff that I usually want the SD version so I don't run out of hard drive space on my DVR's. Obviously I turned the feature off.


----------



## VGPOP

What package will EPIX be added?


----------



## HDOrlando

David: I figured. Thanks for letting us know.


Same thing from Feb1003 up in Bakersfield.


VGPOP: I think it's own package. We will likely have a three month free preview.


Everyone: SportsNet LA SD/HD is up on 231 SD/1179 HD.


The other day we got BHSN Overflow feed on 1197. It's similar to one that used to be available via "The Trick".


----------



## Nayan

Netflix has added something I know Gary will want to watch over and over and over....


----------



## jesse1684

twc sportsnet LA is up in the guide in indiana


----------



## HDOrlando

The Starz HD Channels are now up in Bakersfield and Birmingham.


They are definitely on the way for us later this month. I'm guessing within 7-10 days after the 15th. In the meantime, if anyone needs Trick information, just PM me.


----------



## heyitsme

In general I'm liking the new OS update. I do think it runs a little sluggish on my Samsung box. Maybe it's time for an upgrade? What's the latest and greatest HD DVR to ask for these days?


Also, is anyone else noticing that the notification that the box is about to record something is more aggressive than the old OS. I kind of remember the old OS not warning me about this unless both tuners were being used but maybe i'm crazy. It seems like the new OS pops up a message (that hangs out too long) to tell me it's about to record something. Almost 95% of the time I want it to just do what it was about to do. Is there a setting that I can tweak for this popup?


----------



## Nayan

Sometimes I get a short box, sometimes no box and sometimes it hangs around so long I just want to yell 'quit questioning my choices just record what I tell you!'.


----------



## Dah Finstah

The new OS update looks nice, and that's about it. Gotta press twice as many buttons to accomplish anything. Even then, functionality is lost. I used to be able to set a series recording, then select individual shows to record or not record. Well, all the shows I asked it NOT to record last night, recorded today anyway, leaving me with a bunch of episodes I have no interest in and rolling off/deleting/conflicting with episodes/shows that I did want. This never happened with the old guide, and I just got off the phone with customer service and all they can suggest is to turn off series recording and set up individual recording. Well, that's SO much more convenient, isn't it.? Progress? Pbbbbbt!


----------



## Dah Finstah

Love having all the Primetime OD content (especially with my DVR going nuts and deleting/not recording shows), but why do they not have the original Dolby Digital audio?


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24558645
> 
> 
> The new OS update looks nice, and that's about it. Gotta press twice as many buttons to accomplish anything. Even then, functionality is lost. I used to be able to set a series recording, then select individual shows to record or not record. Well, all the shows I asked it NOT to record last night, recorded today anyway, leaving me with a bunch of episodes I have no interest in and rolling off/deleting/conflicting with episodes/shows that I did want.



Yeah, it can be annoying. Basically do not cancel individual series recording episodes until late morning at the earliest on the day it's set to record, otherwise they'll come back overnight if you do it the day before. Safest bet would be to cancel episodes late afternoon / early evening just before the recordings.


----------



## kevin120

Hmm got today's legal notice nothing on it other than TWC is adding Encore On Demand but they have it as being added to digital extra? when Encore is in Digital Plus. HDOrlando do you think this is a typo? Because the only channel in Digital Extra that is advertised is FX Movie Channel which is included in digital basic. hmm and the legal notice on the website isn't even mentioning it? and that is dated April 2nd? I get Encore On Demand just fine on the TWC TV app so I think they may have had to fix a typo so it was removed from the online legal notice? hmm but why is there an issue with adding Encore On Demand on TV when the app lets me watch it?


----------



## dotsdavid

Nickjr hd and nicktoons hd are in the brighthouse tv app but not on the guide?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24559072
> 
> 
> Nickjr hd and nicktoons hd are in the brighthouse tv app but not on the guide?



true but this is the on demand channel not the video part. Like for instance I can't get Fearnet On Demand on the app due to there being no movie pass here but I can get Encore On Demand which I would think would be blocked if there was no movie pass if the on demand channel of Encore is only available on Movie Pass. This whole mess centers around TWC leaving a legacy package from when the system was owned by comcast from 2002-2006. Which includes Encore and other digital channels that would normally be on TWC's variety plus tier.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: It's probably a typo.


Dotsdavid: Sometimes stuf is added on the app beforehand. Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD are likely next after EPIX.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24558696
> 
> 
> Love having all the Primetime OD content (especially with my DVR going nuts and deleting/not recording shows), but why do they not have the original Dolby Digital audio?



So that was just Monday night's The Blacklist. Wonder if true for all NBC shows? Watching an ABC show right now in glorious 5.1.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like MLB Network got renewed.

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/twc-adds-mlbtv-out-market-baseball-pitch/149198


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18500_100#post_24564654
> 
> 
> Looks like MLB Network got renewed.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/twc-adds-mlbtv-out-market-baseball-pitch/149198



I'd say this means the remaining Extra Innings HD channels for the areas TWC didn't add them previously.


----------



## HDOrlando

It might.


I'm hoping In Demand will launch feeds 10-14 in HD this well. It must be a real pain for MLB and NHL fans when they overlap for that brief period during the year.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oriolesmagic*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24565620
> 
> 
> I'd say this means the remaining Extra Innings HD channels for the areas TWC didn't add them previously.



hmm that may be an MPEG4 issue as TWC seems to think some areas may not have an high enough MPEG4 box penetration rate to launch those channels as Texas, Socal, Hawaii and some other systems don't have them. I would assume by now they could add them but they would have to not be having a box shortage of the newer MPEG4 boxes. TWC's Motorola areas have had MPEG4 capable boxes since 2009 and there still is MPEG4 active on the system with the 3D Events Channels I honestly think those are still there for MPEG4 testing










oh I found the midwest notices having Starz and Encore HD channels being added on 4/23 so Texas may get them







don't think they are going to be MPEG4 as areas without the MPEG4 Team and Game HD channels are getting the new HD channels. Also seems now that TWC has moved everyone save for hawaii to first wednesday and third wednesday for legal notices so now everyone is uniform save for hawaii.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24566649
> 
> 
> hmm that may be an MPEG4 issue as TWC seems to think some areas may not have an high enough MPEG4 box penetration rate to launch those channels as Texas, Socal, Hawaii and some other systems don't have them. I would assume by now they could add them but they would have to not be having a box shortage of the newer MPEG4 boxes. TWC's Motorola areas have had MPEG4 capable boxes since 2009 and there still is MPEG4 active on the system with the 3D Events Channels I honestly think those are still there for MPEG4 testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh I found the midwest notices having Starz and Encore HD channels being added on 4/23 so Texas may get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't think they are going to be MPEG4 as areas without the MPEG4 Team and Game HD channels are getting the new HD channels. Also seems now that TWC has moved everyone save for hawaii to first wednesday and third wednesday for legal notices so now everyone is uniform save for hawaii.



Sup Keven?


We don't have the MPEG4 updates in TWC Wisconsin either. As dated as those SA-8300HDC's are, mine works ok, and when you swap out those boxes, you never know what you are going to get. Our division still almost requires Whole House DVR Programs to get the newer boxes. (Unless you beg, get a nice tech who has one, you must otherwise pay more money for a whole house DVR upgrade. I am not sure I would want to go through the hassle of the new boxes, just to get new channels. If the CSR's were more knowledgeable with the technology and some divisions gave you a choice of boxes on truck rolls or trips to a TWC office, situation might be different.


Tons of people can't get all the MLB Baseball Free Preview in Queens New York. No one from TWC Customer Service has been able to understand why? I don't know if they are on the MPEG 4 systems or not.


All the MLB Free Preview stations come in on my SA-8300HDC in Wisconsin. We are SDV here. Yes, the Starz and Encore new channels are on the most recent notice for TWC Wisconsin: (Bolded)


****************************************************************************************

*Wisconsin*


Includes: Appleton, De Pere, Green Bay, Kenosha, Marinette, Menasha, Menominee (MI), Milwaukee, Neenah, Oshkosh, Plymouth and Racine.

*April 02, 2014*


Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future:


Azteca America, Azteca America HD, MLB Extra Innings, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, You Too TV, You Too TV HD, Zap2It, CCTV News, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, Jewelry TV, Once Mexico, Outdoor Channel, Outdoor Channel HD, MLB Network, MLB Network HD, MLB Extra Innings, YES Network, YES Network HD, RFD, FOX Life.


In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. On or about March 27, 2014 SportsNet LA SD and HD will be added to Sports Pass on channel 329 and 1329. On or after March 28, Nicktoons HD will be added on Ch. 1104 and Nick Jr HD will be added on Ch. 1107. On or about April 1, 2014 TV Games will be added to Sports Pass on channel 332. *On or after April 23, 2014 the following channels will be added Starz Edge HD Ch. 1678, Starz Comedy HD Ch. 1682, Starz in Black HD Ch. 1679, Starz Cinema HD Ch. 1681, Encore Action HD Ch. 1296, Encore Black HD Ch. 1293, Encore Classic HD Ch. 1291, Encore Suspense HD Ch. 1292.* Effective May 1st, Lifetime Movie Network will change from the Variety Pass to the Standard TV tier and will remain on the same channel number. Digital cable ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product, will be required to view Lifetime Movie Network.


On or after April 3rd, 2014 Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable systems that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (“in-the-clear”) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a “ClearQAM device) TWCT, Movies On Demand, WBWT, WYTU Telemundo, WYTU Telemundo HD, C-SPAN, EWTN, WFRV CBS, WFRV CBS HD, WPNE Create, WPNE DT2 Wisc, WPNE PBS, WPNE PBS HD, WLUK FOX, WLUK FOX HD, WCWF CW, WCWF CW HD, WBAY ABC, WBAY ABC HD, WBAY Weather, WBAY Live Well, WACY My Network, WACY My Network HD, WGBA NBC, WGBA NBC HD, WPXE ION, WPXE ION HD, WWRS, WVTV, WVTV HD, WVCY, WCVG, WCGV HD, WCGV Zuus, WMLW, WMLW HD, WITI FOX, WITI Antenna, WITI HD, WTMJ, WTMJ HD, WISN ABC, WISN HD, WDJT CBS, WDJT CBS HD, WDJT Me TV, WDJT This TV, WDJT Touchvision, WMVS PBS, WMVS PBS HD, WMVS World, WMVS V-Me, WMVS Weather, WMVT PBS, WMVT PBS HD, WMVT Create, WMVT Classical, WMVT Jazz, WMVT Traffic, Oconto Access, Reedsville Access. If this occurs, you will need to go into the settings menu on your ClearQAM device and perform a new channel scan in order to resume viewing these channels. Customers using digital cable set-top boxes will not notice any change.


On or after May 1st, the following channel changes may occur, for Green Bay areas; ESPN from ch. 16 to ch. 27, ESPN2 ch. 15 to ch 28, MTV from ch 17 to ch 64, Comedy Central from ch 18 to ch 63, VH-1 from ch 20 to ch 56, USA from ch 21 to ch 53, A&E from ch 22 to ch 50, QVC ch 27 to ch 47, The Weather Channel from ch 28 to ch 370, CNBC from ch, 47 to ch 355, Lifetime Movie Channel from ch 56 to 278, E! from ch 53, to 208, Info Channel from ch 57 on Standard TV service to ch 18 on Starter TV service, Local Living from Standard TV service to Starter TV service, Reelz Channel no longer available on ch 2; remains available in Standard TV on ch. 275 (Green Bay/Appleton lineup only), Shop HQ from ch 96 to ch 15, for the Milwaukee areas; Univision from ch 21 to ch 97, EWTN from ch 97 to ch 385 (Kenosha/Racine lineups only), Shop HQ from ch 85 to ch 47, CNBC from ch 47 to 85. These channels will continue to be available in digital format only. Digital Cable ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product, will be required to view the following; in Green Bay lineups, The Weather Channel on ch. 370, CNBC on ch. 355, Lifetime Movie Channel ch. 278, E! ch 208, EWTN on ch 385, in Milwaukee lineups, EWTN on ch. 385, Shop HQ on ch. 47, CNBC on ch. 85.


The services listed below will require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box: Sportsnet LA SD & HD 329 and 1329, Nicktoons HD on ch 1104 and Nick Jr HD on ch. 1107, TV Games on ch 315.



Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.



For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com .


Taken From:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/programming-legal-notices/wis-milwaukee.html 


Satch


----------



## Gator5000e

I subscribe to NHL Center Ice. Whenever the New York based broadcasts go to commercial or in between period breaks, a well be right back pops up instead of the commercial or the intermission show. Is this an NHL issue with MSG?


Also, why doesn't BHN show the pre-Game shows? I recall those were shown when I was with DirecTV.


Thanks for any info..


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24572949
> 
> 
> I subscribe to NHL Center Ice. Whenever the New York based broadcasts go to commercial or in between period breaks, a well be right back pops up instead of the commercial or the intermission show. Is this an NHL issue with MSG?
> 
> 
> Also, why doesn't BHN show the pre-Game shows? I recall those were shown when I was with DirecTV.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info..



It happens on all the In-Demand sports. I think it has something to do with In-Demand and maybe the agreements they made with the league and the channels because it's been happening during Baseball as well.


As far as the pregames, I think it has to do with contract issues, meaning they can show them for the locals, but not nationally on the RSN's. It sucks, as I liked watching other team's pregames.


----------



## kevin120

hmm Viacom may have to lower their rates providers pay soon. Looks like they are asking way too much now as at least two providers said screw it and rejected the new NCTC master contract for the Viacom channels: Cable One, and Zito Media (owned by family related to the owners of Adelphia)


----------



## VGPOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24564654
> 
> 
> Looks like MLB Network got renewed.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/twc-adds-mlbtv-out-market-baseball-pitch/149198



Every year, I buy MLB package (MLB Extra Innings) and this year is $195 bucks. I own a PS3 and MLB.tv is only $130 dollars.


I've been thinking I can save $65 bucks if I choose MLB.tv which has HD games and I can get both local feeds for TV coverage.


It's something I wanted to share.


Don't know if someone else has done it.


----------



## Nayan

Kevin: I've read a few stories about how they are trying to 'shake down' providers by wanting huge payola. I hope more providers tell them to shove it.


VG: I always get the MLB.TV. Not only do I save a few bucks but I can watch it anywhere on pretty much anything, including all my gaming systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Nice to know most of them are uniform now.


Satch: It will be nice when we get Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD, I'm glad our whole Starz HD thing will be over within the next 2-3 weeks.


Gator: Direct TV has a different setup for their pass packages. It's somewhere they have an edge on everyone else.


Kevin: I think carriers are at a breaking point with these. The sports is ridiculous though but when you see that money the TWC executives are getting if the sale goes through, you wonder where all the money is going.


VGPOP: More people will start going online. It's all a matter of time.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Oceanic TWC released a new notice today, and unlike the last one, it does not list Encore Family HD or Encore Westerns HD. I think this says this was a previous error, and that these channels do not exist yet.


----------



## dotsdavid

Did you guys notice that the BHTV app now let's you change the channel from the app


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: Good to know. When those, Showtime Family Zone and EPIX Drive-In go HD are the only premium mysteries.


David: Awesome! Cannot wait to get my Smartphone.


----------



## Maya68











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18540#post_24589786
> 
> 
> Did you guys notice that the BHTV app now let's you change the channel from the app



It works great! Can we get the team that developed the app do some coding on the DVR software?


----------



## kevin120

the northeast Ohio HD mystery might be ending










seems that in may:

EWTN

CSPAN

WGN America

VH1 Classic

Educational Access

Government Access

Community Access

Golf Channel


are all going digital only on May 6th







in Cleveland City and the outer NEO areas may have slightly different channel changes


a few more are going digital only late May as well according to a poster over at broadband reports.


they are giving out Cisco DTA170 HD now in NEO


----------



## heyitsme

I mentioned earlier that my current DVR is lagging a bit with the new software. I currently have a Samsung SMT-H3270. I guess it's been a few years since I got it. Are there new dvr's that perform a lot better? Which one should I try to get from my local office?


Also I've considered looking into whole house, if I go that route does it change the DVR I should be looking for?


Thanks!


----------



## Gator5000e

But they still blackout the local rays games, right? Which I don't understand. They basically shown the exact local broadcast with commercials and all, so what are they losing by allowing the Rays to be shown locally on MLB.TV? Don't get it..


Same for BHN not showing SunSports or FS Florida on the BHN app. Don't get that either.


And my final rant of the night, did anyone watch the show TURN about the revolutionary war spies on Long Island? I enjoyed the show but was I alone in thinking the picture quality was barely HD? Awful. Lots of macro blocking and streakiness in the picture. It wasn't much better than CBS's picture for the men's championship game on Monday evening. Terrible. Don't know who's fault that was but it was really bad.


----------



## Nayan

Gator: It has to do with licensing agreements. You'll notice we get the major sports channels themselves, like NFL, NBA, etc. but no RSN's.


Heyitsme: I would see if they have any Cisco's at your local office. If you're looking to go whole-house though I would ask Gary, as I think you need specific ones to do that.


David: Awesome! And evil







. I'm NOT going to let my son know about this (I see some shenanigans happening







).


----------



## Gator5000e

Where is the Lightning game?? The guide says its on 1149, FS Florida. But instead the Magic game is on. If you are going to bump a huge game for the playoff bound Bolts for a meaningless nba game, at least show the Bolts on an alternate channel. Didn't have this problem with DirecTV.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18540#post_24598004
> 
> 
> Where is the Lightning game?? The guide says its on 1149, FS Florida. But instead the Magic game is on. If you are going to bump a huge game for the playoff bound Bolts for a meaningless nba game, at least show the Bolts on an alternate channel. Didn't have this problem with DirecTV.



Sorry to bring bad news... It's on FSFL+2, which I doubt is on cable. (Directv channel 654-2).


This is a problem in NC, too. Braves/Hurricanes are on the same channel and TWC doesn't always give you both.


----------



## HDOrlando

Usually they will show a game at midnight.


It would be nice if BHN had the overflow but The Magic season ends next Wednesday so that should be cleared up.


Next week, we will be on Starz HD upload watch but do not be surprised if it's within 7-10 days of the April 15 on or after date. Be nice to get that over with and start the countdown for Epix May 7.


----------



## Nayan

I had planned on switching between baseball, hockey and Kitchen Nightmares but then I saw no Lightning game and instead the Tragic Magic were being shown and that really kind of irked me. It's not BHN's fault but more Fox Sports/Sun Sports.


----------



## Gator5000e

Sorry to disagree, Nayan, but it is BHN's fault. AS ejb stated, the feed was available, BHN choose to not show the game. they could have put it on an alternative or temp channel or at least told Center Ice wasn't being shown locally to let us who get Center Ice watch the game. A total failure on BHN's part. As ejb said, DirecTV showed the game on an alternate Sunsports channel meaning D* shows both the Magic and Lightning at the same time.


----------



## Nayan

In b4 the sports haters start complaining that we don't need any more sports channels










I read it before coffee kicked in so you are right. That just sucks! It would be nice to have an overflow channel, especially in times like these. I'm not a Lightning fan (Bruins baby!) but with every game counting for them now it sucks local fans are stuck with Magic games instead, which I am sure they are very excited to watch


----------



## HDOrlando

Don't bash The Magic.


They are doing the slow rebuild and next year they are going to make a run at the playoffs.


----------



## ejb1980

All RSN channels (except TWCSN, TWCD, and SNY) have overflow feeds on Directv. Even ESPN, MLB Network, NHL Network, NBC Sports, and BTN have up to 4 alternates each. They recently re-aligned the RSN channels so they are always the same channel number. SunSports is channel 653 and the alternate is 653-1. FS Florida is 654 and the alternates are 654-1 and 654-2, kinda like OTA. Some RSNs have 5 alternates. The lack of alternates on cable is strange, and I am surprised it's allowed. Moving to NC and missing so many sports was annoying to me, and was the icing on the cake to Sunday Ticket for me to switch back to satellite. Cable and satellite sometimes have slightly different rules and boundaries for teams, too.


--Games on RSNs last night with TWC (in central NC):

Hurricanes @ Red Wings (FS Carolinas)

Bobcats @ Celtics (SportSouth)


--Games on RSNs last night with Directv:

Hurricanes @ Red Wings (FSCar)

Nationals @ Braves (MASN and FS South, both teams are considered local.)

Blue Jays at Orioles (MASN2)

Rays @ Reds (FS Cin)

Bobcats @ Celtics (FSSO+, SpSo)

(I also get DC United games on CSN-MA on D*, but DC NBA and NHL games are blacked out.)


SportSouth's coverage area seems to be loosely based on the Braves, which ends at my county. East of here (Durham, Raleigh, the coast) does not get SportSouth or the Braves as a local RSN or team on D* or TWC. (Same for the Reds and FS Cin). However, the Bobcats and Hurricanes are statewide so the FSSO+ channel (646-4) is a mirror of SportSouth games for the eastern part of the state. I guess I get both because I am on the border. I think they are identical feeds. When ECU Pirates football is on SportSouth, only D* SportsPack customers are guaranteed to get the game. TWC customers often miss it or get stuck with a lame SD alternate, even with their version Sports Pack. TWC does have Sports Alternate channels. Programming is rarely on there, and when it was, it was SD and usually Charlotte Checkers hockey, HS Sports, or the occasional Braves or SEC/ACC game. ESPN3 games that were local would sometimes appear on the alternates on TWC, even before you could access them online.


In some areas, it's the opposite - satellite doesn't have CSN Philadelphia, CSN Oregon (or NW or whatever it's called), or TWCLA. I guess the point of all this is that sports on TV is an over-complicated mess and each region has its own issues and inconsistencies. What is also strange to me is that the only RSNs that I can stream on my computer as a D* customer are TWC Sportsnet and TWC Deportes...


----------



## Nayan

HDO: The Magic have had runs at the playoffs, even making the finals. They choke every single time. I was a fan in the beginning but I just can't root for them anymore.


ejb: You're right, the RSN's are a huge mess and as more of them get added the worse it get's.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: That's better than a lot of other NBA teams. This time they are going to do it right.


ejb: Thankfully we do not have a ton of them like NY and L.A..


----------



## kevin120

hmm have you guys noticed:

FXX On Demand (SD and HD titles) (Entertainment On Demand)

FXM On Demand (SD titles) (free movies on demand)

Nat Geo Wild On Demand (now showing HD titles) (nature and knowledge On Demand)

MundoFOX On Demand (SD and HD titles) (Espanol On Demand I think in your area?)


I noticed these showed up on TWC in Dallas this week







I guess TWC has a new contract with Fox


----------



## HDOrlando

I've always noticed FXM OD in Movie Pass OD even though it's left the package.


FXX SD/HD might be a result of the deal gto add it last year.


After all, we still have not seen the expanded Discovery OD and no HD from it so maybe the OD stuff takes more time to get uploaded which might be why your now just seeing FXX HD.


Orlando/Tampa Bay: Were on Starz HD's upload notice starting tomorrow. My guess is it will be within 7-10 days of the on or after April 15 date. I'll be happy when these are uploaded so we can look ahead to EPIX on May 7.


----------



## Nayan

I think I am more excited about EPIX than Starz at this point. Actually, me being excited on a Monday for any reason is a big deal







. It will be nice to have those Starz on the system and done though, so I'm looking forward to it.


When I went down to the office to pay my bill this morning there were about 12 folks ahead of me, all with boxes in hand and none leaving with new ones.







. I did hear folks complaining about needing the DA's for extra TV's and one ::ahem:: gentleman was very loud and colorful about it. I felt bad for the lady that had to deal with him as well as the small kids that were well within earshot.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm more excited about EPIX.


I watched only two movies during the Starz. free preview. It's all about closure for Starz customers and looking ahead to EPIX.


----------



## dotsdavid

Do you think we will also get a epix preview like time warner did?


----------



## HDOrlando

I believe so and expect us to have a three-month free preview like TWC did.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Starz HD Channels are finally in the guide.










At last, this whole saga is finally over and it happened exactly on the on or after date of April 15.


BHN Orlando now has 238 HD channels.


Next up, The EPIX Channels on or after May 7.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18540#post_24604454
> 
> 
> I've always noticed FXM OD in Movie Pass OD even though it's left the package.
> 
> 
> FXX SD/HD might be a result of the deal to add it last year.
> 
> 
> After all, we still have not seen the expanded Discovery OD and no HD from it so maybe the OD stuff takes more time to get uploaded which might be why your now just seeing FXX HD.
> 
> 
> Orlando/Tampa Bay: Were on Starz HD's upload notice starting tomorrow. My guess is it will be within 7-10 days of the on or after April 15 date. I'll be happy when these are uploaded so we can look ahead to EPIX on May 7.



I think the new FOX On Demand Content is tied to the new contract for FS San Diego and YES as last year TWC only extended the contract for most of the Fox stations for 1 year when they re upped the Fox News and Fox Business contracts meaning FXX and FS2 were on old contracts so it is possible to see FS2 to move to a lower tier soon







or something similar I remember reading where Fox wanted to renegotiate all channels back in 2012 so the deals completed in 2010 probably just expired and were renewed without issues.


----------



## Nayan

Yay for the Starz channels (does awkward-looking happy dance). Next up will be EPIX.


I read over on HOTP that FearNet is being absorbed into Chiller/Syfy: http://www.deadline.com/2014/04/comcast-takes-full-control-of-fearnet-to-fold-it-in-into-chiller-syfy/ 


This sucks, as I thought it had some pretty good programming. Although this could mean that Chiller will finally go HD as someone here has been waiting for







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Maybe but I have seen HD content from them for a while now.


Nayan: Many had speculated this would eventually happen with FearNet and Chiller merging and now it will.


I will drop Movie Pass when it does happen and maybe sooner. This sucks but at worse, I expect Chiller to finally go HD and become an even better channel with the Fearnet content. This might have been a reason for the Chiller HD delay.


----------



## Nayan

Could have been. Hopefully by the end of the year we'll have Chiller in HD and all the good programming to go with it







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

My count for Bright House Orlando is 242 HD channels.


I get 23 HD locals, 144 HD networks, 44 HD premiums, 9 out-of-market sports networks in HD, and 22 PPV channels in HD for a total of 242.


This will be 245 whenever Epix, Epix 2 and Epix 3 launch on May 7th by my count.


Since there's a difference of 4, I'm wondering if you're not counting the alternate BTN feeds.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I hope so too.


Oriolesmagic: Please look on my list and see what is different on yours. I'm really curious as I want to have the count right.


----------



## kevin120

hmm got the legal notice today and it still mentioned Encore On Demand as being added to 701 on digital extra tier. I am hoping TWC doesn't add it to that tier as there is only one channel in that tier advertised but there are several in it that are in other tiers and Encore is not in that tier. I personally would get rid of digital extra and change digital plus to movie pass and move the non movie channels to variety pass like the rest of TWC Texas







that way they could add:

Indieplex

Retroplex

Smithsonian On Demand


as right now we don't have movie pass so we pretty much have been passed up on the movie pass channels :/ we were lucky to get Encore HD in digital plus. Still trying to find out why only Dallas has Pivot HD on digital plus but no one else does? hmm maybe the pricing structure in Dallas has enough money allotted to add it?


----------



## HDOrlando

May you get a Movie Pass Kevin.


I'm dropping mine when FearNet goes away.


----------



## Nayan

I find the Movie Pass to be a very good value with all of the Encore channels, so while I'll miss FearNet the others make it worthwhile (at least to me) to keep. It'll be interesting to see what content goes where when all is said and done.


----------



## dotsdavid

sony has a movie channel maybe bright house can add that to replace fearnet


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I like The Vutopia movies Bright House has on Movie Pass.


David: They did not replace Smithsonian Channel when it went off HD Pak or IFC or FXM when they moved to Digital Basic. Hopefully, they will replace FearNet with something but I'll dump Movie Pass when FearNet ceases operations as I cannot justify the cost for those Vutopia movies. I'm just not much of an Encore guy.


I might just switch from Movie Pass to EPIX but we will see.


----------



## HDOrlando

The new week is ahead and since the final Thursday approaches this week, we will get word from Yimitz in Michigan on what could be in our notice this month.


We are getting The EPIX Channels (1-3 HD and Drive-In) on or after two weeks from Wednesday. We could get word of the three-month free preview in the notice.


As for new additions, I would not bet on it.


Bright House could add Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD but they might save that for another quarter so they have something to add down the road.


Other possibilities include Daystar HD, Retirement Living HD and Aspire HD if that one is available. I could see them in a lower end update later this year.


Some things on the TWC deals include Pivot, Revolt and NHK World but it's unknown if any is a possibility. After all, BHN did not pick up Revolt with TWC when it launched.


Nuvo TV (Likely to eventually take over FUSE when we probably will get it), RFD-TV and Africa Channel are all on TWC MTM's and are likely not possibilities.


As late-August gets closer, talks will probably heat up between TWC/BHN and ESPN for SEC Network. My guess is that gets done and LongHorn Network could come with as a sports pass channel. Maybe BHN will throw in those Pac 12 Regional Channels from FOX in with the update.


Other than BHN/TWC getting AXS.TV/HDNet Movies back, were basically just waiting on SEC Network and smaller end stuff from here on out..


----------



## Nayan

From here on out it will be little nit-picky stuff that get's added. More news is always nice and NHK World in HD would be welcome if it is available and I would love to have AXS.TV/HDNet Movies back but I don't see that happening anytime in the near future. Hopefully Yimitz has some good news as far as EPIX is concerned though


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18570#post_24616707
> 
> 
> May you get a Movie Pass Kevin.
> 
> 
> I'm dropping mine when FearNet goes away.



What's up with FearNet with BHN? TWC still has it on Movie Pass. (Which I don't get.) Is BHN dropping Fearnet or moving it to a different tier?


Jack


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,


Comcast will eventually be folding FearNet into Chiller.


No date has been given for this though.


----------



## Mav2u


I have a question.  I currently have the Cisco 8640 HD DVR box.  What are my choices for upgrade?  An what are the improvements over the 8640HDC compared to the new box?  Or what are the differences between newer boxes if more than one is available?

 

I only use one box in my house right now.  The other TV's just watch standard coaxial tv broadcasting.  But I heard I'll need a new device to watch tv on my other plasma tv's soon?


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mav2u*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18570#post_24641731
> 
> 
> The other TV's just watch standard coaxial tv broadcasting.  But I heard I'll need a new device to watch tv on my other plasma tv's soon?



You will need a Digital Adapter.

http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/digital-adapter


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice to see you around JAX. We missed you around here.


Yimitz should have the Michigan notice up in the next couple of hours.


I doubt we get anything but always suspenseful.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18570#post_24642062
> 
> 
> Nice to see you around JAX. We missed you around here.



I've been checking new posts every few days, just haven't had anything to add to the on going discussions. Now that the Starz HD channels are up, it may be time to finally replace the old SA 8300 HD (non-C) box since it doesn't support MPEG-4.


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice. Good news for Nick Jr. and Nicktoons fans.


----------



## dotsdavid

fox sports 2 is moving and nick jr hd and nicktoons hd are coming.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you so much Yimitz! That is awesome news for both the Nick fans and those who enjoy Fox Sports 2 programming







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,


Thanks so much!


It is nice that BHN decided to add Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD this quarter rather than holding it off for another quarter and am not surprised dotsdavid is happy too. Our Channel numbers for those channels will likely be 2 of these three (1101, 1103 and 1104)


FS2 moving off of Sports Pass will make others happy although it is surprising they announced a change in late-june rather than waiting for next month.


All in all, this update knocks off the next most high profile channels on the possibilities list and leaves us wondering what is next. A nice notice!


----------



## Mav2u


Anyone on the upgrade choices?

 

I have a question.  I currently have the Cisco 8640 HD DVR box.  What are my choices for upgrade?  An what are the improvements over the 8640HDC compared to the new box?  Or what are the differences between newer boxes if more than one is available?


----------



## HDOrlando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mav2u*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18570#post_24644623
> 
> 
> Anyone on the upgrade choices?
> 
> 
> I have a question.  I currently have the Cisco 8640 HD DVR box.  What are my choices for upgrade?  An what are the improvements over the 8640HDC compared to the new box?  Or what are the differences between newer boxes if more than one is available?



Gary (BHNTechExpert) would be the person to ask here.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mav2u*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18570#post_24644623
> 
> 
> Anyone on the upgrade choices?
> 
> 
> I have a question.  I currently have the Cisco 8640 HD DVR box.  What are my choices for upgrade?  An what are the improvements over the 8640HDC compared to the new box?  Or what are the differences between newer boxes if more than one is available?



Unless you have WHDVR that is the best box....


----------



## Mav2u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BHNtechXpert*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18570#post_24644963
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have WHDVR that is the best box....


 

Crappers!  Doesn't my box only have a 320gb drive?  I think I read that the 8642 has a 500gb drive.  Would sure love the extra storage.  Would be nice to be able to add an external drive or to be able to hack this box.  

 

Well that sucks, looks like I'm stuck with my 8640. :-(


----------



## Nayan

I would love to be able to use external storage myself, but I'm pretty sure the reason we can't has something to do with copyrights. So I have become the queen of time/program juggling when I can.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18570#post_24648864
> 
> 
> I would love to be able to use external storage myself, but I'm pretty sure the reason we can't has something to do with copyrights.



Considering that DISH, DirecTV, Tivos & other cable co. DVR's (including even Comcast now) allow you to do this, that's definitely NOT the reason...


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, BHN did not pull a weekend notice like last month.


Hopefully, it will not come Monday, On Tuesday, I can check at the barber's and on Wednesday I get the paper.


While we already know what will be added, things could be different in other areas like MTM's, channel number changes, spanish-language channels, etc.


----------



## Nayan

If it does come tomorrow hopefully George will post it.


----------



## HDOrlando

George,


Are you around? We haven't seen you in a while.


May BHN one day decide to post these things online.


----------



## Nayan

I'm guessing it'll be tomorrow when we get our notice. Nothing too exciting I'm sure, but I still look forward to them.


----------



## dotsdavid

It should be like Michigan's notice.


----------



## HDOrlando

Unless it came Monday (I saw Tuesday's), we get it tomorrow.


All notices will likely be similar to Michigan's but there is always the possibility of Spanish-Language channels, MTM lists being slightly different (We have a few more things) or something local.


At worst, we get our Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD channel numbers which will likely be 1103 and 1104 although 1101 is also a possibility for both.


I'll post tomorrow morning.


----------



## jesse1684

why do all the other tv companies offer premium combine to save money but brighthouse dont


----------



## dotsdavid

Here is indy's notice


NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with Gol TV, Jewelry TV, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Outdoor Channel, and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On or after June 24, 2014 , the following channels will be repositioned from Sports Pass to the Premier TV Service tier: •Fox Sports 2Channel 428 •Fox Sports 2 HDChannel 1428 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On or after June 1, 2014, the following services will be added to the SDV system: •Nick Jr. HDChannel 1110 •Nicktoons HDChannel 1111 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 4/30/14 - 6140329) - 04/30


----------



## Nayan

Thanks David!


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,


Here is our notice

*Month to Month Agreements*


CCTV News and WAPA America are off The MTM deals.


*Change of Frequency*


On or after June 1, 2014: WTMO Telemundo HD will change it's frequency and customers without a box will have to rescan.


On or after June 6, 2014: zap2it channel 97 will no longer be carried on analog. Basically, if you do not have a box, you need one of those adapters to continue to receive this channel.


On or after June 24, 2014: They re-announce that Fox Sports 2 SD/HD is moving from Sports Pass to Digital Basic (Now Premium Tier)


*New Channels*


EPIX is re-announced for *On or BEFORE June 1, 2014*


EPIX 364 and EPIX HD 1364

EPIX 2 365 and EPIX2 HD 1365

EPIX 3 HD 1366

EPIX Drive-In SD 367

EPIX On Demand 366


While it's delayed a little bit from the original May 7 date, they do mention at the end they may temporarily provide free previews of these services starting on or before June 1, 2014 and August 30, 2014.










On or after June 1, 2014


Nick Jr. HD Channel 1110

Nicktoons HD Channel 1111


Note: Kind of disappointed they are not on 1103 and 1104.

*All in all*


- The MTM list got shorter

- EPIX might be delayed just a bit but it will be here by June 1

-- We got our Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD channel numbers.


----------



## Nayan

Well, no big surprises but at least we know a time-frame for EPIX now.


It is nice to see a much shorter MTM list though. If it had gotten any bigger they would have needed a full page ad every month







.


----------



## kevin120

hmm even though TWC is possibly getting split up by Charter and Comcast apparently the VOD selections are expanding I would check to see if Bright House is getting them as well?


beIN On Demand

beIN Espanol On Demand

America's Heros Channel On Demand

CNBC On Demand

FXX On Demand SD/HD

FXM On Demand

GSN On Demand

MundoFox On Demand

National Geographic Wild On Demand (HD content)

Disney On Demand (HD content)

Disney XD On Demand (HD content)

Disney Jr. On Demand (HD content)

Starz On Demand (3D and HD content)

HBO On Demand (HD content)

FS1 On Demand SD/HD

ESPN On Demand (HD content)


there may be more so the list could be updated!










all of this was added in the last two to three weeks










yeah sorry about not posting a lot lately being working at a new job


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


it happens with new jobs. I have not seen them yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

On another site, Gary (BHNTechExpert) said that everyone will have access to Epix OD On Wednesday May 7 with the exception of Michigan who they hope to get it up for soon.


The EPIX Free Preview will be June 1 through Aug 30 although it's possible we might get it sooner via "The Trick".


i am definitely excited about seeing that OD section.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18600#post_24668594
> 
> 
> hmm even though TWC is possibly getting split up by Charter and Comcast apparently the VOD selections are expanding I would check to see if Bright House is getting them as well?
> 
> 
> beIN On Demand
> 
> beIN Espanol On Demand
> 
> America's Heros Channel On Demand
> 
> CNBC On Demand
> 
> FXX On Demand SD/HD
> 
> FXM On Demand
> 
> GSN On Demand
> 
> MundoFox On Demand
> 
> National Geographic Wild On Demand (HD content)
> 
> Disney On Demand (HD content)
> 
> Disney XD On Demand (HD content)
> 
> Disney Jr. On Demand (HD content)
> 
> Starz On Demand (3D and HD content)
> 
> HBO On Demand (HD content)
> 
> FS1 On Demand SD/HD
> 
> ESPN On Demand (HD content)
> 
> 
> there may be more so the list could be updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of this was added in the last two to three weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sorry about not posting a lot lately being working at a new job



Does BHN have a MundoFox national feed or is that your local? Directv has told me that there is no national feed available, but they also say that FS Oklahoma non-game content is not available in HD, when it is on cable, but it's only available in OK (SD and HD).


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN does not have MundoFox.


I doubt it happens until the next time Fox is up for renewal.


----------



## ejb1980

Oh, I am sorry. I misread the post. I thought said that those channels in the list were on BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing to be sorry about.


It's a list of OD channels that we could have based on what TWC does.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18600#post_24679913
> 
> 
> BHN does not have MundoFox.
> 
> 
> I doubt it happens until the next time Fox is up for renewal.



pretty sure Fox just got renewed hence why FS2 is moving tiers lol!


also these got added:

Fox Movie Channel On Demand (classic Movies)

FXM On Demand (newer On Demand movies)

Nat Geo Wild HD On Demand

Mundo Fox On Demand SD/HD

FS1 On Demand SD/HD


either this is TWC On Demand contract renewals or they are merging the contracts with Comcast's already?


we have gained so far:

beIN On Demand (HD content only)

beIN Espanol On Demand (HD content only)

America's Heros Channel On Demand

CNBC On Demand HD

FXX On Demand SD/HD

FXM On Demand SD

GSN On Demand SD

MundoFox On Demand SD/HD

National Geographic Wild On Demand (HD content)

Disney On Demand (HD content)

Disney XD On Demand (HD content)

Disney Jr. On Demand (HD content)

Starz On Demand (3D and HD content)

HBO On Demand (HD content)

FS1 On Demand SD/HD

ESPN On Demand (HD content)

Encore On Demand (SD/HD content)

Cinemax On Demand (HD content)


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18600#post_24672561
> 
> 
> On another site, Gary (BHNTechExpert) said that everyone will have access to Epix OD On Wednesday May 7 with the exception of Michigan who they hope to get it up for soon.
> 
> 
> The EPIX Free Preview will be June 1 through Aug 30 although it's possible we might get it sooner via "The Trick".
> 
> 
> i am definitely excited about seeing that OD section.



Yea,


TWC has it till June 18th. Some nice stuff in the preview. I like Epix Drive In for the older movies.


Cost after the preview varies. Epix says $5.00 a month. TWC says $10 a month. Gary might know what the cost will be for BHN subs, or if this will vary by market.


Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm really looking forward to Drive IN.


Hopefully, the OD channels uploads on time tomorrow.


----------



## kevin120

hmm finding legal notices today already seeing a few changes:

Texas is getting Aspire in SD I assume in some areas that don't have it right now


Yuma Arizona is getting MundoFox KJAB DT2 in the 1200s when they get their new lineup










FS2 is moving to Premier TV in addition to being on the Sports Pass. HDOrlando you had a typo saying something about FS1 moving to a premium tier?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,


Our notice actually said FS2.


----------



## HDOrlando

Epix OD Channel 366 is now up.


Nice selection of movies. I really the selection of some of the Drive-In movies.


----------



## Nayan

I don't have it yet.


----------



## jesse1684

where is epix od for indiana


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Probably will upload later. Things upload at different times for different boxes.


Jesse: Not sure. It was likely listed in your notice.


----------



## VGPOP

Very nice about EPIX OD.


At least they have movies in HD


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VGPOP*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18600#post_24693935
> 
> 
> Very nice about EPIX OD.
> 
> 
> At least they have movies in HD



We didn't get Epix on Demand with our TWC preview. But we did get all the Epix channels. Too bad that Epix Drive-in is only in SD. Is that how it is with BHN as well? What's interesting is that on the Preview Channel, TWC has been promoting Epix including Epix on Demand, so, maybe after the preview, it will be added.


Satch


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18600#post_24693572
> 
> 
> Nayan: Probably will upload later. Things upload at different times for different boxes.



I hope so. I hope it doesn't turn out that I'll need a different box.


----------



## jesse1684

epix od is on in indiana


----------



## heyitsme

I've mentioned this before but I'm going crazy here. Is no one else bothered by the new "Record as planned" screen the keeps popping up in the middle of screen blocking the recorded show I'm watching for like 30 seconds. I don't understand why the DVR software assumes I care. It's not like it will stop showing what I'm watching if I let it record the scheduled program while I'm watching an already recorded program.


To make matters worse I was fast forwarding something when the message popped up and the DVR wouldn't stop fast forwarding until I pressed ok to close the warning message.


The message used to be at the bottom of the screen I think... Now it's quite large and in the middle of the screen.


So, does it drive anyone else crazy?


----------



## Nayan

You're not the only one.


----------



## HDOrlando

A little bit.


----------



## forhire34cvdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18540#post_24574192
> 
> 
> hmm Viacom may have to lower their rates providers pay soon. Looks like they are asking way too much now as at least two providers said screw it and rejected the new NCTC master contract for the Viacom channels: Cable One, and Zito Media (owned by family related to the owners of Adelphia)


Also Vyve Broadband!























http://www.multichannel.com/news/news-articles/vyve-broadband-drops-viacom-nets/374213 


http:/ vyvebroadband.com/tvrevolution.html


----------



## dotsdavid

That's going to hurt them a lot if brighthouse didn't carry nick I would get a new provider


----------



## Gator5000e

Watching my first movie on the new EPIX on demand. World War Z HD. Only problem it doesn't look like HD and the sound is in stereo. The sound in stereo is pretty disappointing. Anyone else getting movies in a digital format?


Meant to say sound in a digital former like Dolby Digital.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: i bet your excited about Nick Jr. and Nicktoons in HD in a few weeks. TeenNick, Centric or Logo is likely next for Viacom in HD.


Gator: I watched a movie from the 70's that wasn't that great in HD quality.


I'm planning to watch The Red Dawn remake (heard it was bad) sometime this weekend. I'll let you know by take.


Based on EPIX OD, I lean towards "NO" in terms of subscribing but we will see what is on the Live channels and how could the Drive-In selection is.


On a final note, the picture for The Chiller Friday Night Movie was so small tonight. The movie might not be watchable when I view it later and I hate stretching. I'm very hopeful FearNet will be folded into Chiller soon so they might finally get an HD channel. UGGGHHHHH!


----------



## Nayan

I turned on Dredd HD ('cause who doesn't like a little Saturday morning action







) and it was only in stereo. After looking at pretty much all of the movies listed, none of them say DD, only stereo







. Disappointing, but we'll have to wait and see what the regular channels offer sound-wise when they go live. Either way, I love movies so I will probably subscribe when the free-preview time is up.


ETA: The HD quality wasn't there either imo. When I did the trial for EPIX streaming it looked a lot better than the channel does. I really hope this is not the case for all of the channels, otherwise I may have to rethink adding it.


----------



## HDOrlando

The OD is disappointing. It's all about how the live channels look.


Once June 1 comes and EPIX, Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD are out of the way, we probably will be coming off of an HD-less notice and wondering if an SEC Network will be struck by it's launch date in August.


LongHorn Network (Sports Pass) and Fusion could come with it as part of a deal.


After that, BHN will be really scrapping to add HD channels and a decision on the Comcast-TWC merger will be near. No matter what happens though, unless something launches in HD, BHN is looking at few options for additions from here on out but it would be great if they added Pivot.


----------



## Nayan

Not much left to get, although I must admit I don't even watch half of what we have now







.


Some interesting things to watch this Summer. Not only the Comcast-TWC merger, but also the Aereo decision, the Net Neutrality debacle and the possible merger between DirecTV and AT&T.


----------



## Gator5000e

There are a bunch of Premium HD channels they could add from all the major providers like HBO, MAX, Starz, Showtime, etc. I remember DirecTV had more in HD than BHN does.


----------



## Nayan

Well, we'll just have to wait and see but since we have pretty much all of the big channels it'll be all nitpick stuff from here on out. Maybe Accuweather HD which is rumored to launch later this year, although I wasn't really impressed with it when I saw it on DirecTV. And of course they don't have Jim Cantore







.


Just an FYI, Biography will be changing it's name to FYI next month. What it means I have no idea as I haven't heard/seen anything about program changes.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24713164
> 
> 
> There are a bunch of Premium HD channels they could add from all the major providers like HBO, MAX, Starz, Showtime, etc. I remember DirecTV had more in HD than BHN does.



Could you please tell us exactly which ones BH IS missing???

















At least on their Orlando system, they are actually carrying *EVERY* single HBO, MAX, Showtime, TMC, Starz & Encore feed that exists in HD - which DirecTV is NOT doing by any means.


The ONLY ones not carried in HD are Showtime Family, Encore Westerns & Encore Family - because they are NOT broadcast in HD yet.


----------



## Nayan

I think if it's offered in HD, we have it.


----------



## Gator5000e

As best as I can tell, here is DirecTV's Movie Channel line up for the 4 majors. BHN does not HDNet Movies, nor does it carry the commercial free Sony Movie Channel HD, whcih DirecTV carries. BHN also doesn't carry a number of the West feeds which D* carries, which can come in handy when you are limited to a 2 tuner box. The West feeds give you more opportunity to record when there is a conflict.


HDNet Movies

Sony Movie Channel HD


HBO Comedy HD

HBO Family HD East

HBO Latino HD

HBO HD East

HBO HD West

HBO2 East HD

HBO2 West HD

HBO Signature HD East

HBO Zone HD


Cinemax HD East

Cinemax HD West

MoreMAX HD

MovieMAX

MAX Latino

WMAX HD East

5StarMAX HD East


Showtime HD

Showtime HD West

Showtime 2 HD

Showtime Next HD

Showtime Showcase HD

Showtime Women HD

Showtime Beyond HD

Showtime Extreme HD


TMC HD

TMC Xtra HD East


STARZ® Cinema HD

STARZ® Comedy HD

STARZ® Edge HD

STARZ® HD East

STARZ® HD West

STARZ® Kids & Family HD

STARZ® in Black HD


----------



## oriolesmagic

DirecTV also has ActionMax HD and ThrillerMax HD. No OuterMax HD or SD though.


----------



## dotsdavid

The sony movie channel hd would be a nice add to the hd pack or the movie pack


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24715424
> 
> 
> As best as I can tell, here is DirecTV's Movie Channel line up for the 4 majors.



Well as far as "the 4 majors" go, I'll tell you all of the HD ones that DirecTV is MISSING - that BHN carries:


OuterMax


MoviePlex

IndiePlex

RetroPlex

Encore Classic

Encore Suspense

Encore Black


Missing from DirecTV, BHN also carries Showtime Family at least in SD (until Showtime lights up an HD feed of it, which BHN will probably add pretty quickly...judging by how fast they seem to add other HD channels! )


> Quote:
> BHN does not HDNet Movies, nor does it carry the commercial free Sony Movie Channel HD, whcih DirecTV carries.



I thought you were talking about the (4) major "movie channel" groups...









I have both of these on DISH & while HDM is just OK, they could take off SMC & I'd certainly never miss it, sorry.

I'd rather have the Indie & RetroPlex channels that I get on DISH; I watch them WAY more than those other 2 "niche" movie channels.


> Quote:
> BHN also doesn't carry a number of the West feeds which D* carries, which can come in handy when you are limited to a 2 tuner box. The West feeds give you more opportunity to record when there is a conflict.



Most people would rather have the other (missing) channels, than stuff time-shifted by 3 hours. If you run into THAT many conflicts, you probably need to upgrade to a Genie &/or add another DVR.









But I guess if you are happy with paying for just time-shifted feeds of the SAME channels (& LESS of non-duplicated ones) then more power to you.










Sorry, but your original statement *"There are a bunch of Premium HD channels they could add from all the major providers like HBO, MAX, Starz, Showtime, etc.",* is laughable at best!

If the best you can come up with is that "BHN also doesn't carry a number of the West feeds which D* carries" - you're REALLY grasping at straws. I think most of the regular BHN posters here would (also) disagree w/you as well.


BHN's HD lineup TOTALLY blows away almost every other provider's HD lineup - including (& especially) BOTH satellite providers. If I could get BHN up here, the satellite would be GONE!

I wish THEY would be buying Comcast - since they haven't added a lick of ANY new HD channels on any of their systems in years now!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I don't watch many channels either. I'm hoping the merger fails. All of BIO's stuff seems to be moving to LMN. Never watched it before and won't watch it now or this new FYI Network.


Gator: Here's what we do not have from your list.


HDNet Movies

Sony Movie Channel HD

HBO2 West HD

Cinemax HD West (Some BHN systems have this)

STARZ® HD West (Only Bakersfield has bot East and West of main Starz)


That's it from the list.


dishrich: Definitely! Just wait till EPIX is formally added. Our HD lineup kills most everyone else and it is the best.


Sony Movie Channel could eventually come but who knows if AXS.TV/HDNet Movies ever return. Our HD possibilities are drying up but still keep coming while the Direct TV people on that other forum beg for anything to be added.


We are blessed.


----------



## Gator5000e

I wasn't trying to get into a *issing match with you over who is better. To each their own. I made a choice on where to live and I can't get directv here. I have to live with my choice. I had directv for 16 years. I prefer directv to BHN. Brighthouse isn't bad but With the exception of some secondary channels that BHN has that directv doesn't, directv is a better viewing experience in my opinion. If I could get a Genie I would. BHN's equipment is antiquated compared to directv. The BHN user guide upgrade still doesn't come close to directv's user interface. But I doubt many of BHN's STBs could handle directv's UI.


But the main purpose of my post was in response to the question of what is left to be added. Maybe I shouldn't have said a "bunch" of stuff. But the channels I mentioned would be added at no cost to me as part of the premiums I already pay for. To add the Plex and Encore channels would be anothe $20 bucks a month with tax. I have pretty much the same lineup I had with directv and I am paying substantially more a month with inferior equipment. All I wanted was a few more movie channels.


----------



## Dah Finstah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18510#post_24562505
> 
> 
> So that was just Monday night's The Blacklist. Wonder if true for all NBC shows? Watching an ABC show right now in glorious 5.1.


Speaking of Blacklist on NBC OD - we moved (within the Orlando area) and haven't had much time to watch TV. Nevertheless, I've been trying to manage the DVR but the other night, it deleted an older Blacklist. Wouldn't you know, that particular one is the only one (episode 20) that is *skipped* on the OD channel. Thank goodness for Hulu!


As to Dolby Digital - anyone else have an issue with ABC/WFTV's feed? I notice it particularly while watching SHIELD - during the precious few quiet moments, there is actually quite a lot of BG noise and many, if not all of my 5 speakers produce "breaking up" symptoms.


----------



## Nayan

Gator: I understand. Price is a huge issue with me, not because I can't afford it (I can very easily) but I look at the offerings elsewhere then look at my bill and almost cry. And I have to pay for the crap I don't watch in order to get the things I do, so that ups it even more. Sucks.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah Finstah*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24716856
> 
> 
> As to Dolby Digital - anyone else have an issue with ABC/WFTV's feed? I notice it particularly while watching SHIELD - during the precious few quiet moments, there is actually quite a lot of BG noise and many, if not all of my 5 speakers produce "breaking up" symptoms.



Yes, I've had that problem forever with ABC. Anytime the audio gets lower the background audio starts fluttering. It makes me think there's a bad dynamic range threshold adjustment at play here, since the background level seems to want to rise when the louder music / dialog stops. Don't know if it's broadcast that way from WFTV or if it's a BHN issue. Never actually heard anyone else mention it until now, so thank you for letting me know that I'm not alone.


----------



## snoopy87


So EPIX OD is gone. Thanks for the tease!


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoopy87*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24721676
> 
> 
> So EPIX OD is gone. Thanks for the tease!



I thought you were kidding, but I just checked and yep it's gone. Mine says 'coming in June'. That just naughty words sucks as there were a couple things I wanted to watch this weekend. Thanks a lot







.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Charter's getting close to BHN. They're starting to add more channels, and they're getting some new international possibilities for BHN like foroTV, Univision Telenovelas, STAR India Plus and ZEE TV in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

EPIX OD will be back in a little over two weeks. This will give them time to upload more movies. I'm hoping there will be more on the live channels.


Oriolesmagic: BHN might just startt adding International channels soon with the possibilities drying up.


After a hopeful August update with SEC Network, those really begin to become an option as that possibilities list is really drying up. I believe BHN has those channels in SD.


----------



## Nayan

Still doesn't explain why they took it down.


----------



## dotsdavid

Maybe epix doesn't want us to watch till the trial starts


----------



## Nayan

Could be. Eh, whatever







.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's only about two weeks of a wait.


----------



## kevin120

I guess MCU was a bust? now Music Choice is changing it to MC Indie lol!


Channels LEGAL NOTICEPAPER – ClarksburgExponent Telegram ANDTimes West VirginianSYSTEM: Clarksburg, WVPublication: 5/21/2014Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services or stations in the near future.Azteca America, Azteca America HD, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Once Mexico, You Too TV, You Too TV HD, Zap2It, CCTV News, Gol TV, Gol TV HD, Jewelry TV, Once Mexico, Outdoor Channel, Outdoor Channel HD, YES Network, YES Network HD, RFDSHOWTIME® will offer a Free Preview JUNE 27-29, 2014. It is available to all Digital subscribers and may contain PG, PG-13, TV-14, TVMA and R rated programs. To find out how to block this Preview, and for more parental control information, visit twc.com or call 800-892-2253. *Music Choice will rename MCU to MC Indie on July 1.*Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas. Restrictions may apply.For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com . Times: May 21, 2014

http://www.wvlegals.com/ad_detail.php?id=88076


----------



## Nayan

I guess it didn't go over too well







. I listen to Classical, Soundscapes and Metal on MC so as long as I have those I'm good.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24735303
> 
> 
> I guess it didn't go over too well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I listen to Classical, Soundscapes and Metal on MC so as long as I have those I'm good.



yeah I am more of rock guy with some pop thrown in but yeah wonder if it didn't take off? I mean a lot of colleges don't have access to music choice to begin with so why bother? a lot of college cable systems are most of the time 550MHz or 750MHz MATV systems that are in house or contracted out lol. some have HD and others don't.


I am interested to see what happens with the viacom fight looks like something may be coming to a head if the FCC steps in over the retaliation over the online videos from viacom being watched by subs of: cable one, vyve broadband, and zito media and the content which never had required authentication and the blacklisting certain IP addresses may not even be legal due to the way they are doing it.


I find it interesting that Viacom is sticking it to the small guys programming wise and they may lose their battle against them as it is giving a chance for indie networks to gain carriage so maybe the only good thing about this dispute is that indie networks are getting a shot at carriage?


I noticed that vyve broadband seems to be interested in keeping their 330MHz systems operational







they are actually replacing channels on them from viacom that were dropped










TV One

Aspire

FX

the Hub

UP

Bravo


were all added where I have family in Oklahoma on a 330MHz system that is mostly 450MHz ready with a few 330MHz amps lol but it is a very small cable system like only 500 subs total between two towns.


they have also added:

Sprout

Nat Geo Wild

TV Games

Pivot

MavTV

Boomerang

Comedy.TV

Pets.TV

chiller

Fuse

the Blaze

Cars.TV

Cooking Channel

ShopHQ

Hallmark Movie Channel

World Fishing Network


in various other systems a few have added most of those in HD







but here is the thing the systems that have added them in HD for the most part are systems that have gone 100% digital dropped analogs and dropped SD channels for the most part and are deploying next gen DTA's that will be capable of the Tivo UI. wouldn't be surprised if some of those are MPEG4 considering the stir they caused with having to get new boxes in Shawnee Oklahoma last year and all of the old Motorola boxes were replaced with newer DTA's or next generation HD and DVR boxes that are MPEG4 capable.


----------



## HDOrlando

I never watch Music Choice.


I hope they don't get added in HD before we get other stuff even though the possibilities are drying up.


Kinda boring around here and I do not expect anything in our notice next week.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24742704
> 
> 
> I never watch Music Choice.
> 
> 
> I hope they don't get added in HD before we get other stuff even though the possibilities are drying up.
> 
> 
> Kinda boring around here and I do not expect anything in our notice next week.



hmm found something you may like!


PAC12 regional channels are being added in midwest and the eastern seaboard on TWC on June 26th!







some areas in HD and SD and others SD only


Myx is gaining carriage in Yuma Arizona


WIWN (Milwaukee) is being added on channel 68 SD and 1068 HD in Milwaukee.


Big Ten is being added to a lower tier in NYC/NJ thanks to Rutgers being a part of the Big Ten and TWC agreed to move it to a basic tier.


----------



## HDOrlando

I can see them adding The Pac 12 Regionals here maybe with SEC Network. We could also land LongHorn Network when SEC is added.


It would be nice to get it off the list and jack up the wide count for BHN.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24742704
> 
> 
> I never watch Music Choice.
> 
> 
> I hope they don't get added in HD before we get other stuff even though the possibilities are drying up.
> 
> 
> Kinda boring around here and I do not expect anything in our notice next week.



I see no need for them in HD.


It has been a bit quiet here, but there's really nothing coming to get excited over. I don't watch college sports, so those adds do nothing for me.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24742837
> 
> 
> I see no need for them in HD.
> 
> 
> It has been a bit quiet here, but there's really nothing coming to get excited over. I don't watch college sports, so those adds do nothing for me.



I wish all cable/satellite companies dumped all the extra crap that so few want. If they're going to give us music, it needs to be high quality. Directv has SonicTap and Pandora - tell me - why on earth do we need both!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nayan

I have no issue with the way MC is now and it suits my needs. I have a very hard time picking up radio stations due to where I live, so MC get's used a lot.


As far as 'extra crap', what may be crap to you might be a must-have for someone else







. I have all the channels I watch in my favorites list, so I don't even see the extra stuff. Some folks go gaga over College Sports, so those extra channels I'm sure will be viewed by them. They won't be added to my favorites.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24743475
> 
> 
> . Directv has SonicTap and Pandora - tell me - why on earth do we need both!?!?!?!?



DirecTV ONLY provides SonicTap (really DMX Music) thru the satellite.

Pandora comes thru a receiver internet app, which takes NO bandwidth on the satellite - & which NOT everyone has access to thru their receivers.










Quite honestly, I was glad when D* dumped XM & went to DMX, couldn't stand all the incessant chatter. If I wanted to listen to a DJ, I'd turn on a radio station...


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24744958
> 
> 
> DirecTV ONLY provides SonicTap (really DMX Music) thru the satellite.
> 
> Pandora comes thru a receiver internet app, which takes NO bandwidth on the satellite - & which NOT everyone has access to thru their receivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite honestly, I was glad when D* dumped XM & went to DMX, couldn't stand all the incessant chatter. If I wanted to listen to a DJ, I'd turn on a radio station...



The source doesn't matter, both are options for anyone who wishes to have a receiver from this century.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24745951
> 
> 
> The source doesn't matter,



Well, yes it does, thank you


> Quote:
> both are options for anyone who wishes to have a receiver from this century.



But NOT EVERYONE can get, wants, or needs a *broadband connection to their receivers* - so that makes Pandora completely useless for those (MANY) subs. Sorry, but that is the reality!


But, to answer your (original) question - *you're right, you don't need 2 music sources* - however, it probably was not that much trouble for them to add the app to their receivers. (not to mention I'm sure they made some $$$ doing that)


Personally, I thought it was silly - all the Pandora app does is to suck up limited receiver resources. Anyone that wanted Pandora, ALREADY had it long before D* put that capability on their receivers. (ie: you do NOT have to be a D* sub to get it) Obviously though, D* thought otherwise.


The only way to get Sonic Tap, is thru the D* sat signal & being a D* sub - not to mention, it (or it's predecessors) have been around since day 1 when D* launched service. (which actually was w/Music Choice)


Bottom line - what diff DOES it make to you or anyone else??? More choice is (usually) better than less.

I guess you'd REALLY be complaining about getting 2 audio services, like they have on DISH Network. (73 SXM channels & 50+ other non-SXM music channels w/no talk) Again, I love the extra choices.


----------



## HDOrlando

Some bad news is the speculation Direct TV will renew their exclusive NFL Sunday Ticket Deal with The NFL.


They are the only sport with an exclusive deal and given what we pay for NBC, CBS, FOX, ESPN, NFL Network and NFL RedZone on our cable bills, we deserve the right to pay for Sunday Ticket.


Hopefully, something will derail it but I'm not optimistic.


In other news, 1 1/2 weeks until we get EPIX with a free preview for three months and maybe we will also get Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD (on or after June 1) on that day. Before hand, we will probably get a notice with not much at all.


----------



## Nayan

The deal between DirecTV and AT&T is all about ST. If they don't renew it, AT&T can walk away. DirecTV doesn't want to lose it and there are countless bars and eateries who I'm sure depend on ST. It sucks, but I am just happy we finally have NFLN and RedZone on Sundays during yelling season







. I know my son would love ST so he could watch the Packers, but he'll have to settle with what we have for right now.


----------



## VGPOP

As soon as we we were able to get NFL RedZone, NFL Sunday Ticket was no longer useful for me. I don’t need it anymore. I wouldn’t buy it if offered anyway.


Heck, I wouldn’t even watch the games if offered for free.


NFL RedZone covers ALL that I would ever need from a football game.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Remember that Sunday Ticket could be subject to regulatory approval, and that one of the conditions set could be opening it up to more people.


The NFL's insatiable greed and blatant disrespect for its fans will eventually cause it serious problems.


----------



## Nayan

I'm wondering how it will affect those with Uverse. Will they shut it down? Keep it going? Many questions to be answered. I wouldn't be surprised if one of the big points of the whole deal is about ST and making it available to other systems.


I also agree with Oriolesmagic about the NFL being greedy. It is a huge sport, not just here in the US, but also with them playing games overseas now they have fans all over. With other sports like Baseball and Hockey, you're able to buy the packages and see all of the games/teams you want to watch. With Football you get what the NFL and Broadcast channels give you but unless you have D* you don't get the choice of what games/teams you want. I am very glad I have RedZone, as I hate being subjected to the Jags games almost every week just because they are in my market. I don't want to watch the Jags! I'm sure those who cheer for other teams feel the same way. But until D* loses (or gives up, which is highly unlikely) the ST, we're at the mercy of what the NFL gives us, which sucks.


----------



## oriolesmagic

It has been rumored that AT&T will kill U-Verse TV, and have their U-Verse TV customers go to DirecTV, freeing up bandwidth for internet speeds, all while preventing them to have to actually upgrade their network to fiber-optics.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: I remember the outrage when MLB EI almost went exclusive years ago and there needs to be something here about Sunday Ticket. I believe given the money we pay the NFL on our cable bill, I believe they should give us the right to buy Sunday Ticket.


I'm not hopeful but it would be nice if that got killed.


They treat the fans like crap with this, blackouts amongst other things. I've wanted Sunday Ticket since high school and just would like the chance to pay for it.


Hopefully, something happens.


----------



## Nayan

Sadly, money talks and if D* ponies up enough of it they'll keep it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Unfortunately, it's just long overdue for NFL Sunday Ticket for all.


----------



## Nayan

It'll be interesting to see how it all plays out in the end. Remember, everything still has to be approved by TPTB.


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24746613
> 
> 
> Some bad news is the speculation Direct TV will renew their exclusive NFL Sunday Ticket Deal with The NFL.
> 
> 
> They are the only sport with an exclusive deal and given what we pay for NBC, CBS, FOX, ESPN, NFL Network and NFL RedZone on our cable bills, we deserve the right to pay for Sunday Ticket.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, something will derail it but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> 
> In other news, 1 1/2 weeks until we get EPIX with a free preview for three months and maybe we will also get Nick Jr. HD and Nick Toons HD (on or after June 1) on that day. Before hand, we will probably get a notice with not much at all.



I agree,


The problem remains with the substantial revenue loss of bars, restaurants, and nightclubs if Direct TV's NFL Sunday ticket was no longer exclusive to them. Would they be able to generate that same type of revenue through a cable system or U-Verse providing that content across different systems? I would support that with the money that everyone pays to rent monthly TV service, NFL Sunday Ticket should be widespread. Cable, U-Verse, and Dish Network, would love to have this option. Cable could get tons of new TV subscribers with the acquisition of NFL Sunday Ticket.


Satch


----------



## Nayan

The impact on bars and other establishments could be huge. Being a huge football fan, I know if I went out every Sunday to watch games it would cost more than the ST package after you factor in food/drinks for two plus gas. That would be a huge chunk of change lost to those places and I'm sure they are hoping D* and the NFL make a deal again.


----------



## toadfannc

Totally agree (w/ VGPOP). Red Zone is freaking awesome. I watch it exclusively now on Sun from 1-8p. Who cares about Sunday Ticket?


----------



## Nayan

I love RedZone too, trust me! But I also would like the option of ST, as I have the option of buying seasons of Hockey, Baseball, Soccer and Basketball. The NFL doesn't give me that option unless I switch to D*, which I've been thinking about (but not because of ST).


----------



## HDOrlando

i love RedZone but we deserve the option to watch in our own homes.


People will still go to bars but I want the home option as part of my cable bill is paying the NFL for their TV deals.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's Wednesday and were on notice watch. I'd bet on Friday for us but at worst, yimitz will give us news on Thursday.


I'm not expecting anything.


Possibilities include things like Pivot, Revolt, Daystar, Aspire, Retirement Living TV, or maybe something new.


Our likely Q3 Update probably is sports with SEC Network (When a deal gets done) that could also include LongHorn Network and Fusion as part of the deal. It's also possible they throw in the Pac 12 regionals.


The pickings are slim although I do hope for Pivot.


And of course, we get EPIX on Sunday and Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD as well or soon after.


----------



## Nayan

I'm looking forward to EPIX, but as far as our notices will go I don't think there's really anything to get excited about. I still look forward to seeing them though







.


----------



## dotsdavid

i'm a hoping for a deal with disney so we can get the sec network and access to the watch disney channels apps


----------



## HDOrlando

We have a notice

*Month to Month Agreements*


They remain the same except that Jewelry TV now expires June 30, 2014. Based on how it reads, it's probably just the end of a short-term extension.

*On or after July 10, 2014*


WCJB ABC will be removed from lineups that do not have one of those DTA's. Keep in mind, very few BHN customers get this ABC affiliate.

*On or after July 7, 2014*


Bio becomes FYI. It will stay on the same channels.

*Additions*

*On or around August 1, 2014*


MundoFox will be added to channels 94 and 909 to Standard and Nuestros Canales customers with a digital device.

*On or after June 12, 2014*


These channels will be added to the SDV system


The Arabic Channel (TAC) International Premium Channel 994

STAR India PLUS International Premium Channel 978

Mediaset Italia International Premium Channel 961

TV 1000 Russian Kino International Premium Channel 969


We did get something but I think we all knew not to expect any HD goodies given how slim the possibilities are. At least they added Mundofox and those International channels. It is another sign they will not stop adding unlike Direct TV and Dish Network.


For those disappointed, EPIX arrives on Sunday and Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD will not be far behind.


Ohh and we actually got our notice before Michigan.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'm in that mood too. I just want to see them and do not anticipate getting too excited anymore. Hopefully, Pivot will come and when FearNet closes, Comcast puts Chiller HD on their HD feed. I'd be all set in terms of live channels.


dotsdavid: I can see that happening. It might come down to the wire. The apps might wait until The Disney deal is up again but they could be part of a deal. After all, we get some HD OD stuff from them recently.


It's more likely that carriage for Fusion could be worked into the deal along with LongHorn Network going on everyone's sports packages.


If a deal gets done, we will hear about it in the media first. I love those SEC Storied docs and do expect a deal before football season starts.


----------



## Nayan

I would love to see you get Pivot before the end of the year. I know you've wanted it for awhile now







.


I'm pretty sure we'll get the SEC when it goes live later this year as well. There's a lot of college sports fanatics that I know who would love this channel.


I posted over on HOTP, but it's worth a mention here that Syfy (argh I still hate that name!) is reinventing itself and adding some new programming, heading back to the days when it was Sci-Fi. Although I must admit I am an admitted B-Rate movie lover, so I hope they keep those. I am looking forward to Sharknado 2!


----------



## dotsdavid

The epix channels are up but not on the guide. You type in the channel number, to watch them. The nicks are not up yet.

I don't know about Florida but in indy they work


----------



## dotsdavid

So aka the trick works for the epix channels


----------



## dotsdavid




----------



## VGPOP

It's not yet available in FL via the Trick.


----------



## Nayan

I'll keep my eyes open for them then! Thanks David for the heads-up







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Hopefully.....


What is HOTP BTW?


The syfy re-brand was stupid. I miss their old Saturday Night Movie slashers and hopefully those will go to Chiller.


Not a Sharknado guy but that was a huge hit.


David: Indiana usually gets things first. I hope they get up via the trick for us soon. The Nick's might not come on June 1 but maybe within two weeks. I'd like to get them out of the way so I can stay in the early 1100's to see all the kids stuff for the Niece.


Thanks for keeping us informed in Indy along with Jesse and others.


----------



## HDOrlando

The EPIX Channels are now in the guide in Orlando but when you go to the channel, the unavailable screen is currently up. They must have just come up.


They should be up soon although EPIX OD Channel 366 is up with what looks to be more of a selection. I'm watching a documentary on the TWA 800 Cover Up.


Here are the channel numbers


EPIX SD/HD 364 SD/1364 HD

EPIX2 SD/HD 365 SD/1365 HD

EPIX3 (HD Only): 1366

EPIX OD: Channel 366

EPIX Drive In Channel 367


----------



## Nayan

HOTP: Hot Off The Press, which is in the HDTV Programming thread on this site. There's many different forums I visit here besides this one and the people (and the mods) make these forums a great place to read and post. Better than many others I've been to







.


All my EPIX channels are up and live! Woot! I can watch while waiting for Houlon to spawn in WoW...err, I mean work on spreadsheets for the next meeting







.


----------



## jesse1684

epix channels are up in the guide in indiana and you can watch them


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24767394
> 
> 
> Ohh and we actually got our notice before Michigan.



Go ahead, steal my thunder. I don't mind. Much.










Anyhoo ... here's Michigan's notice. No surprises.


----------



## JaxFLBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24767394
> 
> *On or after July 10, 2014*
> 
> 
> WCJB ABC will be removed from lineups that do not have one of those DTA's. Keep in mind, very few BHN customers get this ABC affiliate.



Available in Marion County only.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz!


Would it be wrong to say I really won't miss Jewelry TV if it goes away?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Gotcha!


Jesse: I've already set a few movies for DVR.










Yimitz: It's not a big notice anyway. Pickings are slim from here on out and it's a matter of waiting for holdout SD channels to go HD. The SEC Network will be a major ad for our region when it hopefully launches in August.


JAX: it mentioned a few other counties in the notice Brevard, Flagler, Volusia, Sumter and Lake. No Marion mentioned although I've only known it to be there.


Nayan: You are a dream woman to a lot of guys.


Nothing is in danger on the MTM's and there is nothing on there I would miss.


Now, the wait is on for Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD.


----------



## kevin120

hmm the ION subchannels being encrypted is interesting? I don't know all of the legality of that as Detroit isn't 100% digital yet bright house may be in trouble for doing that unless they are moving the feeds to the national feed from satellite distribution but still limited basic channels should not be encrypted unless 100% digital.


MundoFox having a national feed is something I should have said something about a few months ago sorry guys I noticed it pop up on a former TWC system well an Adelphia bought system that has wound up back in the hands of the family that controlled Adelphia (although not the exact same people) well on that system MundoFox is on the expanded basic tier and actually replaced Univision on that system as it seems that Zito Media is fighting Univision and Viacom right now :/


----------



## Gator5000e

Late reply to the thread. The EPIX channels are in Dolby Digital now, unlike when he had them a few weeks ago. Yea!!


As far as Sunday Ticket, being a subscriber up to the middle of last football season when I moved to a BHN only residence, Directv does it right. I don't know if the other providers would be willing to go to the same lengths as directv does. They have the multi screen view, showing 4-8 games on one channel. Very nice for checking scores and action. Especially for the afternoon games when there are only 3-4 games on. You can toggle from one of the mini screens on the mix view with the remote to hear the audio for that game. They show the condensed version of the games later in the week. They have their own version of the Red Zone which is a bit better than the version offered to the other providers. Andrew Siscilliano is the host. They also have a channel devoted to player tracking (you can pick certain players and their stats will be complied on that channe


The big thing for me was Directv also pumps up the picture quality for all the games. They shut down some channels (like PPVs) to increase the quality and the result is the best picture quality I've seen on a tv for a sporting event. It even rivals their 1080p PPV offerings.


I would hope that if the NFL decides to open the Ticket to other providers that they require similar perks to be offered. I don't know if the other providers would or can do a mix channel or pump up the picture quality (I'm sure Dish could do all of this) but I'm sure Directv promises a lot to keep the exclusive contract.


Anyway just my 2 cents (which is likely not worth even that!!).


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator5000e*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24773627
> 
> 
> Late reply to the thread. The EPIX channels are in Dolby Digital now, unlike when he had them a few weeks ago. Yea!!
> 
> 
> As far as Sunday Ticket, being a subscriber up to the middle of last football season when I moved to a BHN only residence, Directv does it right. I don't know if the other providers would be willing to go to the same lengths as directv does. They have the multi screen view, showing 4-8 games on one channel. Very nice for checking scores and action. Especially for the afternoon games when there are only 3-4 games on. You can toggle from one of the mini screens on the mix view with the remote to hear the audio for that game. They show the condensed version of the games later in the week. They have their own version of the Red Zone which is a bit better than the version offered to the other providers. Andrew Siscilliano is the host. They also have a channel devoted to player tracking (you can pick certain players and their stats will be complied on that channe
> 
> 
> The big thing for me was Directv also pumps up the picture quality for all the games. They shut down some channels (like PPVs) to increase the quality and the result is the best picture quality I've seen on a tv for a sporting event. It even rivals their 1080p PPV offerings.
> 
> 
> I would hope that if the NFL decides to open the Ticket to other providers that they require similar perks to be offered. I don't know if the other providers would or can do a mix channel or pump up the picture quality (I'm sure Dish could do all of this) but I'm sure Directv promises a lot to keep the exclusive contract.
> 
> 
> Anyway just my 2 cents (which is likely not worth even that!!).



Well said. I am disappointed when a game I want to watch is on a local channel. The PQ is garbage compared to the national ST feeds. The Genie is a terrible receiver and I would be willing to leave if somoene else had the PQ, ST, and OTA integration into receivers that Directv has.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Not a problem.


Gator: Direct TV does do Sunday Ticket very well. They should definitely have it and them doing it better would get them more subs even if it were not exclusive. I would love BHN if they had it to do it like Direct TV.


EPIX is better now too than it was during the OD preview.


ejb1980: I'm confident BHN will upgrade but other than Sunday Ticket or I wanted a better out of market sports experience, BHN rules.


----------



## Nayan

I am enjoying EPIX very much now that the sound issue is taken care of. Some good stuff on there







.


----------



## jesse1684

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This...

Legal - 05/30/14

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with Gol TV, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Outdoor Channel, and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. Also, our agreement with Jewelry TV expires on June 30, 2014 and we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On or before July 1, 2014 the following service will no longer be available: •Quick Clips (found via the Enhanced TV menu on channels such as The Weather Channel and CNBC) On or after July 7, 2014, Bio will rebrand to FYI Network and continue to appear on the following channels: •FYI NetworkChannel 155 •FYI Network HDChannel 1155 For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 5/30/14 - 6147292) - 05/30


here is indiana legal notice


----------



## George903

The BHN legal notice finally made it into Florida Today today (Friday May 30), and appears to be the same as the notice posted by HDOrlando. I'm glad you didn't wait for me to post it this month.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Jess!


It depends when FT receives it in time for publishing. HD just got a jump on everyone this month, thanks to the Sentinel







.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18630#post_24775342
> 
> 
> Kevin: Not a problem.
> 
> 
> Gator: Direct TV does do Sunday Ticket very well. They should definitely have it and them doing it better would get them more subs even if it were not exclusive. I would love BHN if they had it to do it like Direct TV.
> 
> 
> EPIX is better now too than it was during the OD preview.
> 
> 
> ejb1980: I'm confident BHN will upgrade but other than Sunday Ticket or I wanted a better out of market sports experience, BHN rules.



yeah sorry about that man been working and doing checks daily to see if any new stuff pops up







across the industry. I noticed that there are some things out there but not much that you guys don't have. I know that MavTV is benefiting from the Viacom dispute with at least Vyve broadband (formerly allegiance cable and james cable d.b.a. as mediastream which were bought out by BCI Broadband who is changing the name to Vyve Broadband) adding it in several areas. Boomerang is gaining clearance in Vyve broadband systems and in Zito media systems. the .TV channels are gaining subs as well Vyve is adding all of them to certain systems while Zito is only adding Comedy.TV in HD to systems that have HD DTA's deployed or are at least 550MHz rated with HD deployed.


now Zito on the other hand has been adding in various markets:

Fuse HD

Sprout HD

Comedy.TV HD

Disney XD HD

GAC HD

HLN HD

Disney Jr. HD

FXX HD

FXM HD

CSPAN HD

CSPAN2 HD

CSPAN3 HD

CBS Sports HD

Sundance HD

FS1 HD

Hallmark Movie Channel HD

WE HD

TCM HD

Hallmark HD

AMC HD

TruTV HD


the main thing about Zito it seems is that they are dabbling in MPEG4 in select systems that have pretty much phased out traditional set top boxes for the digital adapters in rural areas plus they have removed a lot of analog channels in 550MHz or less systems. I believe the smallest system with HD they have is 450MHz rated and the largest is 860MHz.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'm loving the Drive-In Channel.


Jesse: Thanks so much! Were counting you and dotsdavid to let us know when Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD pop up on the system.


George: Not a problem. Would love if you could scan those. It's nice to have a backup in Central Florida.


Nayan: It was nice. The important thing is finding them from here on out as pickings are slim although the HD holdouts will eventually launch. Just wait until Chiller HD launches. I'll be going crazy for the notices.


Kevin: Love how you find things. Those .tv's might eventually be in play for us. You never know.


----------



## HDOrlando

As expected, the on or after date for Nick jr. HD and Nicktoons HD is just that as we do not usually get Sunday updates.


This means were on Nick jr. HD and Nicktoons HD watch.


I expect them both within the next two weeks but we are on watch and it will be nice to have Nick Jr. HD in the kiddie section for when the Niece is over. No more going to the SD section for Nick Jr.


Hopefully, we will hear good news in Indy or Michigan soon as this is where they usually pop up first.


----------



## Nayan

I'm sure when they do go live many parents will be jumping for joy








. I know my friends with young ones will! Wish we had it when my son was a kid.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayan*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24786020
> 
> 
> I'm sure when they do go live many parents will be jumping for joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know my friends with young ones will! Wish we had it when my son was a kid.



I believe so too guys







I have been periodically watching Nicktoons HD and since they launched it here the graphics package Nicktoons uses is now in HD







meaning the credits now take up all of the screen at the end of the show plus the logo is no longer 4x3 safe during HD programming.


Texas legal notices now mention PAC12 regionals but no HD mentioning other than the systems that were missing the HD version of the national feed will be getting it added










MundoFox is being added in Austin (national feed channel 807) and San Antonio (KYVV in San Antonio in the 1200s) also being added to digital in RGV and Laredo and El Paso.


LATV is being added in areas where Entravision owns the Univision network affiliates as a digital sub channel on TWC.


Dallas notice not posted yet but hoping for MeTV to be on there!


some more VOD content has been added:

Al Jazzera America (Nature and Knowledge)

Crime and Investigation (Nature and Knowledge)

Military History (Nature and Knowledge)

History Espanol (Lo Mejor) (don't know what Bright House calls the spanish on demand channel)

Palladia (Music On Demand)


----------



## HDOrlando

As we wait for Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD, I feel fortunate that were still getting HD.


The main AVS chart has not been updated in over a month due to few additions on any systems around the country. Once EPIX and the Nick's are added, BHN will take the lead on wide channels and go over 200 in total channels.


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24791056
> 
> 
> As we wait for Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD, I feel fortunate that were still getting HD.
> 
> 
> The main AVS chart has not been updated in over a month due to few additions on any systems around the country. Once EPIX and the Nick's are added, BHN will take the lead on wide channels and go over 200 in total channels.



And I really only watch about 20 of them







.


----------



## HDOrlando

I only watch a few myself. LOL!


----------



## HDOrlando

Per TWC-NYC's notice: FearNet is going on MTM Agreements.


With it being folded into Chiller soon, it's possible it gets dropped early.


The sooner the folding comes though, the sooner they might launch Chiller HD.


----------



## Nayan

Let's hope that it get's done sooner than later. I watch more on Chiller than I do FearNet so I won't miss it being gone.


----------



## dotsdavid

Nickjr hd and nicktoons hd are up via the trick. Not on the guide yet


----------



## Nayan

That means they're getting closer







.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Seconded.


dotsdavid: Awesome and Nayan, Yes it does.


----------



## dotsdavid

Does anyone know if we will get access to the epix app as part of the free trail like time warner did?


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


Ask Gary!


----------



## FloridaShark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24804877
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if we will get access to the epix app as part of the free trail like time warner did?



All the current EPIX channels are available on the Brighthouse app.


----------



## Nayan

I think he was asking about the stand-alone app that you can use on Roku, Xbox, etc. We are not authorized for that one yet, but perhaps when pricing kicks in it'll be available.


----------



## HDOrlando

When I do "The Trick" on 1110 Nick Jr. HD and 1111 Nicktoons HD, it freezes up and goes to a not available test screen with the channel I was on playing in the background.


I think they are trying to upload it right now and would not be surprised to see both within the next 24 hours.


Edit: Both are now up via "The Trick".


----------



## yimitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24810312
> 
> 
> When I do "The Trick" on 1110 Nick Jr. HD and 1111 Nicktoons HD, it freezes up and goes to a not available test screen with the channel I was on playing in the background.
> 
> 
> I think they are trying to upload it right now and would not be surprised to see both within the next 24 hours.
> 
> 
> Edit: Both are now up via "The Trick".



They're both active and in the guide here in Michigan this morning.


----------



## Nayan

They are in the guide and active here.


----------



## Nayan

I know we have a few folks who use OTA in CFL and browse here, so this is just a heads-up: ABC is ditching Live Well Network:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-abc-to-end-digital-live-well-network-20140609-story.html


----------



## HDOrlando

It came into the guide between midnight and 1:30 AM here.


Seems like we all got them around the same time.


On Live Well, some hated the PQ of their affiliate in other markets because of it.


I wonder what 6 will replace it with.


----------



## dotsdavid

Nicktoons hd and nick jr are live here in indy. But why has teennick not gone hd yet


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,


Not sure.


TeenNick, Centric and/or Logo are probably next in terms of Viacom channels going HD.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDOrlando*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18600_100#post_24813736
> 
> 
> dotsdavid,
> 
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> 
> TeenNick, Centric and/or Logo are probably next in terms of Viacom channels going HD.



Dish claims Centric is in HD, but it's upconverted SD.


Logo HD appeared on some early Charter all-digital lineups and then disappeared off them, so I'd say it's the first to launch.


With Teen Nick being much heavier on older original programming, I can see why they haven't put it in HD.


Because some of the concerts are shared between Palladia, I could see VH1 Classic, VH1 Soul, MTV Hits, MTV Jams and CMT Pure Country having the potential to go HD.


----------



## dotsdavid

I wish every channel was in hd. I but in a next 2-3 years SD channels won't be around any more


----------



## Nayan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dotsdavid*  /t/384294/orlando-fl-bhn/18660#post_24814607
> 
> 
> I wish every channel was in hd. I but in a next 2-3 years SD channels won't be around any more



It seems to be heading that way







. There's really no reason to keep SD channels on the lineup anymore.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: That very well could happen. Of the remaining HD holdouts, most are Viacom channels.


Dotsdavid and Nayan: I think that will be the case. Most big conglomerates only have one channel not in HD yet and given how HD content gets better ratings than SD, those channels probably go HD or go by within a few years,


There is a list of channels not in HD on my chart.


----------



## Sgooter

I like EPIX so far, though Ch 1366 (EPIX3HD) is often "not available" for me. The EPIX movie offerings remind me of good ole HDNET: fairly recent movies with some good foreign films in the mix. It did appear to my old eyes that a couple of movies were in up-scaled SD vs HD. BHN says the EPIX pkg is $5/month, which makes it a strong alternative to Netflix streaming IMO.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think they lost a few days of posts during the upgrade.

The link also does not go to my chart.

Hopefully, this is fixed soon.


----------



## Nayan

Oohh shiny and new! This will take a little getting used to .


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> Oohh shiny and new! This will take a little getting used to .


No kidding. It's like I went for a walk around the block and then came back to find the entire house had been redecorated.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> I think they lost a few days of posts during the upgrade.
> 
> The link also does not go to my chart.
> 
> Hopefully, this is fixed soon.


Take out the underscore after the "post" in the link. Looks like the new forum s/w formats links a tad differently. That took me directly to your post:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-lo...n/384294-orlando-fl-bhn-518.html#post22442268


----------



## Nayan

And it seems I lost all my friends except for HDO! :crying:


----------



## HDOrlando

Note: Nick Jr. HD and Nicktoons HD officially uploaded 6/10/2014


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is a new chart post. I cannot edit my signature yet because of a bug.

*New BHN Orlando Legacy HD Channel Count and Possibilities (Updated 8-29-2019)*

*282* Current HD Channels

*21* On Demand Channels With HD


*Bright House Orlando HD Channel Lineup*

232 Impact Network HD (Also supposed to be on 1124)
1011/1918 WTMO (Telemundo) HD
1013/1213 News 13 HD
1015 WGN America HD
1016 WOPX (ION) HD
1018/1901 WVEN (Univision) HD
1020 WESH (NBC) HD
1022 WHLV (TBN) HD
1024 WUCF HD (PBS)
1027 WRDQ-27 (Indy Owned by WFTV) HD
1035 WOFL (Fox) HD
1045 WTGL Good Life HD
1050 WDSC (DSC) HD
1055 WACX HD 
1060 WKMG (CBS) HD
1065 WRBW (My Network TV) HD
1068 WEFS HD
1080 WKCF (The CW) HD
1090 WFTV (ABC) HD
1102 Nickelodeon HD
1103 Teen Nick HD
1105 Disney Channel HD
1106 Disney Jr. HD
1107 Disney XD HD
1108 Discovery Family HD
1109 Universal Kids HD
1110 Nick Jr. HD
1111 Nicktoons HD
1114 Uplift TV HD
1115 Kids On Demand
1116 SonLife HD
1117 DayStar HD
1118 BYU TV HD
1119 Inspiration HD
1120 The Cowboy Channel HD
1121 Freeform HD
1122 Hallmark Channel HD
1123 HD Movies On Demand
1127 ESPN HD
1128 ESPN2 HD
1129 ESPN News HD
1131 ESPN U HD
1132/1914 ESPN Deportes HD
1134 Spectrum SportsNet National HD (Sports Pass)
1136 Fox Sports 2 HD 
1137 CBS Sports Network HD
1138 Big Ten Network HD (Sports Pass)
1140 NBA TV HD
1141 MLB Network HD
1142 YES Network HD (Sports Pass)
1143 MLB Strike Zone HD (Sports Pass)
1144 Pac 12 National HD (Sports Pass)
1145 NFL Network HD
1146 NFL RedZone HD (Sports Pass)
1148 Fox Sports Sun HD
1149 FOX Sports Florida HD
1150 SEC Network HD 
1151 NHL Network HD (Sports Pass)
1152 NBC Sports Network HD
1153 Fox Sports 1 HD
1154 Golf Channel HD
1155 Tennis Channel HD (Sports Pass) (Moving to Premier May 20, 2016)
1156 Outdoor Channel HD (Sports Pass)
1158 World Fishing Network HD (Sports Pass)
1159 The Olympic Channel HD
1160 FOX Soccer Plus HD (Sports Pass)
1161/1916 Gol TV HD (Sports Pass)
1162 NESN HD (Sports Pass)
1163 beIN Sport HD (Sports Pass)
1165 Willow Cricket HD (Sports Pass)
1166/1942 Univision Deportes HD
1179 Spectrum SportsNet LA HD (Sports Pass)
1185 Sports & Fitness On Demand
1187 ACC Network HD
1190/1371 Mav TV (Sports Pass and HD Pass)
1191 SEC Network Overflow HD
1192 BTN Extra Football Game 1 HD (Sports Pass)
1193 BTN Extra Football Game 2 HD (Sports Pass)
1194 BTN Extra Football Game 3 HD (Sports Pass)
1195 BTN Extra Football Game 4 HD (Sports Pass)
1196 ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD (Sports Pass)
1198 Pac-12 Arizona HD
1199 Pac-12 Bay Area HD
1200 Pac-12 Los Angeles HD
1201 Pac-12 Mountain HD
1202 Pac-12 Oregon HD
1203 Pac-12 Washington HD
1205 Cheddar T HD
1209 Bay News 9 HD
1210 New York 1 HD
1214 FOX News Channel HD
1215 CNN HD
1216 HLN HD
1217 Newsmax HD
1218 MSNBC HD
1219 CNBC HD
1220 FOX Business News HD
1221 Bloomberg HD
1222 BBC World News HD
1223 JBS HD
1224 i24 HD
1225 The Weather Channel HD
1226 C-SPAN HD
1227 C-SPAN2 HD
1228 C-SPAN3 HD
1229 Newsy HD
1230 NASA HD
1231 BET Her HD
1232 ASPIRE HD
1233 TV One HD
1234 BET HD
1235 MotorTrend HD
1236 TBS HD
1237 TNT HD
1238 USA Network HD
1239 A&E HD
1240 FYI HD
1241/1370 Smithsonian Channel HD
1242 History Channel HD
1243 Heroes & Icons HD
1244 American Heroes Channel HD
1245/1940 El Rey Network HD
1246 Investigation Discovery HD
1247 Crime & Investigation Network HD
1248 LOGO HD
1249 FUSE HD 
1250 HGTV HD
1252 Food Network HD
1253 The Cooking Channel HD
1254 DIY HD
1255 TLC HD
1256 Discovery Channel HD
1259 Animal Planet HD
1260 National Geographic Channel HD
1262 Nat Geo WILD HD
1264 Destination America HD
1265 Science Channel HD
1267 Travel Channel HD
1268 GAC HD
1269 Cleo TV HD
1270 Oprah Winfrey Network HD
1271 Oxygen HD
1272 WE tv HD
1273 Lifetime HD
1277 Ovation HD
1278 BBC America HD
1280 GSN HD
1281 TV Land HD
1282 Cartoon Network HD
1283 FX HD
1285 Paramount Network HD
1286 Syfy HD
1287 FXX HD
1291 Tru TV HD
1292 Comedy Central HD
1293 E! HD
1295 Bravo HD
1296 Pop HD
1297 Fusion HD
1299 Viceland HD
1300 MTV Live HD
1301 MTV HD
1302 MTV2 HD
1303 AXS TV HD
1304 Revolt HD
1305 RFD-TV HD 
1306 VH1 HD
1311 FM HD
1314 CMT HD
1317 Uplifting Entertainment HD
1319 Entertainment On Demand
1320 Lifestyle On Demand
1321 Nature & Knowledge On Demand
1322 Cutting Edge On Demand
1323 Music On Demand
1325 HSN HD
1326 QVC HD
1327 ShopHQ HD
1328 Jewelry TV HD
1329 QVC2 HD
1330 Shop LC HD
1331 Gem Shopping Network HD
1340 EWTN HD
1354 Reelz HD
1355 AMC HD
1356 Sundance HD
1357 TCM HD
1359 Lifetime Movies HD
1364 EPIX HD
1365 EPIX2 HD
1366 EPIX Hits HD
1373 MGM HD (HD Pass)
1374/1385 Hallmark Movies & Mysteries
1375 HDNet Movies
1377 Starz Encore HD (Movie Pass)
1379 Starz Encore Classic HD (Movie Pass)
1381 Starz Encore Suspense HD (Movie Pass)
1382 Starz Encore Action HD (Movie Pass)
1383 Starz Encore Black HD (Movie Pass)
1384 IFC HD
1386 Retro Plex HD (Movie Pass)
1387 Indie Plex HD (Movie Pass)
1388 Starz Encore West HD (Movie Pass)
1389 Fox Movie Channel HD
1391 Movie Plex HD (Movie Pass)
1395 Starz Encore On Demand (Movie Pass)
1396 MoviePlex On Demand
1400 HBO HD On Demand
1401/243 HBO East HD
1402 HBO 2 East HD
1403 HBO Signature East HD
1404 HBO Family East HD
1405 HBO Comedy East HD
1406 HBO Zone East HD
1407/1895 HBO Latino East HD
1408 HBO West HD
1420 Cinemax HD On Demand
1421 Cinemax East HD
1422 MoreMAX East HD
1423 ActionMAX East HD
1424 ThrillerMax East HD
1425 MovieMAX East HD
1426/1946 MAX Latino East HD
1427 5StarMAX East HD
1428 OuterMAX East HD
1440 Showtime HD On Demand
1441/259 Showtime East HD
1442 Showtime Too East HD
1443 Showtime Showcase East HD
1444 Showtime Women East HD
1445 Showtime Beyond East HD
1446 Showtime Next East HD
1447 Showtime Extreme East HD
1449 Showtime West HD
1450 Showtime Too West HD
1461 The Movie Channel East HD
1462 The Movie Channel Xtra HD
1463 The Movie Channel West HD
1464 The Movie Channel Xtra West HD
1466 Starz HD
1467 Starz Edge East HD
1469 Starz in Black East HD
1470 Starz Family East HD
1471 Starz Cinema East HD
1472 Starz Comedy East HD
1508 TV Japan HD (International Premium Channel)
1616 ELIB On Demand
1691 Adult HD on Demand
1692 Hustler HD
1693 Playboy HD
1791 ESPN College Sports Extra 1
1792 ESPN College Sports Extra 2
1793 ESPN College Sports Extra 3
1794 ESPN College Sports Extra 4
1795 ESPN College Sports Extra 5
1796 ESPN College Sports Extra 6
1797 ESPN College Sports Extra 7
1798 ESPN College Sports Extra 8
1801 Team HD (NBA League pass and MLS Direct Kick )
1802 Team 2 HD
1803 Team 3 HD
1804 Team 4 HD
1805 Team 5 HD
1806 Team 6 HD
1807 Team 7 HD
1808 Team 8 HD
1809 Team 9 HD
1810 Game 1 HD (MLB Extra innings and NHL Center Ice)
1811 Game 2 HD
1812 Game 3 HD
1813 Game 4 HD
1814 Game 5 HD
1815 Game 6 HD
1816 Game 7 HD
1817 Game 8 HD
1818 Game 9 HD
1850 HD PPV Events On Demand
1853 Super Canal HD
1854 Aplauso TV HD
1856 Multimedios HD
1857 Teleformula HD
1859 ULTRA Docu HD
1860 Video Rola HD
1866 ULTRA Familia HD
1868 Cine Sony HD
1870 Pasiones HD
1873 Atres Series HD
1893 ULTRA Cine HD
1894 ULTRA Clasico HD
1895 ULTRA Fiesta HD
1896 ULTRA Kidz HD
1897 ULTRA Macho HD
1898 ULTRA Me HD
1903 WOTF UniMas HD
1915 Fox Deportes HD (Nuestros Canales)
1917 Galavision HD
1919 beIN Sport espanol HD (Nuestros Canales)
1920 EWTN Espanol HD (Nuestros Canales)
1929 NBC Universo HD (Premier/Nuestros Canales)
1941 FOROtv HD (Nuestros Canales) (Announced for June 16 but only SD channel launched)


*HD and 3-D Channels That pop Up In Guide During Events (Template available via "Trick" which I can no longer do on my box and Not In Count)*

1174 FS Ohio HD Announced for September 30, 2010 but never materalized
1199 BHSN Tampa Bay- BHSN alternate channel that I had alternate college football game on that was airing in Tampa Bay during UCF game.

*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*

*Premium Networks* 

Cinemax West HD
Showtime Extreme West HD
Showtime Showcase West HD
Starz West HD

Note: I only list West Coast premiums if a system has both the East and West Coast versions.


*Channels BHN Orlando Has In SD but available in HD*

BabyFirst HD
Discovery Life HD
Encore En Espanol HD
Encore Family HD
Encore Westerns HD
Epix Drive In HD
Flix HD
Game 10-14 HD
HSN2 HD (On Charter Systems)
Showtime Family Zone HD
Team 10 HD
TVG Network HD

*On Old Time Warner and/or Charter systems and Not BHN*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks* 

Africa Channel HD 
Long Horn Network HD 
NHK World HD


*Premium Channels*

Cinemax West Coast Channels HD
Epix West HD
HBO West Coast Channels HD
Showtime Beyond West HD



*SD Channels That Bright House Has That Are Not Available In HD*

*A&E Networks*

Lifetime RealWomen 
Military History 

*ABC/Disney*

ESPN Classic (Becoming On Demand Channel)


*NBC/Comcast*

CNBC World

*Turner*

Boomerang 
CNN International


*Viacom*

BET Jams
MTV Classic
MTV Tr3s
Nick Music

*Fox*

Fox College Sports

*Other*

Word Network (We lose this if we switch over to a Spectrum Package)
Jewish Life TV
Gem TV (We lose this if we switch over to a Spectrum Package)
Shop Zeal 1-6 and 8 (We lose this if we switch over to a Spectrum Package)
Americas Auction
Shop TV


RSN's that Used To Be On Bright House Systems

*BHN Orlando*

Fox Sports Detroit, Wisconsin, SportSouth, Prime Ticket

Others on other BHN systems

Fox Sports National HD RSN's (Arizona, Midwest, North, South, Southwest, West)


----------



## the64gto

Oh :eeksurprise:... what is the linky to get to the newest post now


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> Take out the underscore after the "post" in the link. Looks like the new forum s/w formats links a tad differently. That took me directly to your post:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-lo...n/384294-orlando-fl-bhn-518.html#post22442268


Forgot to thank you Yimitz.

They will get the kinks together soon.


----------



## Nayan

Oh man it's really messed up on mobile. I can't navigate at all and it jumps me to posts from two years ago lol! I think they have a few kinks to work out.


----------



## dotsdavid

I loved the old set up. Their was no need to change it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Good thing it's a downtime for us HD wise.

The next big thing SEC Network probably goes down to the wire in August. Unless TWC/BHN suddenly gets a deal for AXS.TV/HDNet Movies, not a lot to talk about around here.

At best, we could have a small addition from the dwindling possibilities list or FearNet could get pulled early as it's going on MTM's.

i'm sure AVS will have everything fixed within a few days.


----------



## Nayan

Okay, so far I have figured out that if you subscribe to a thread, hover over Tools and select My Thread Subscriptions. On the left side of the thread is a little gray arrow and that takes you to the newest replies. Email notifications just plain suck. I miss the old format.

You're right HD, good thing it's quiet around here .


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

the64gto said:


> Oh :eeksurprise:... what is the linky to get to the newest post now


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-local-hdtv-info-reception/384294-orlando-fl-bhn-new-post.html


----------



## the64gto

Kevin M. Dean said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-local-hdtv-info-reception/384294-orlando-fl-bhn-new-post.html


Yep...that works. Tx Kevin


----------



## Nayan

Is everyone dealing with the new look okay? If ya need help, let me know as I am in a helpful mood today :angel:


----------



## the64gto

Nayan said:


> Is everyone dealing with the new look okay? If ya need help, let me know as I am in a helpful mood today :angel:


Me thinks they are looking at a blank page using the old link like I did for a day or 2? Oh by the way HFD!


----------



## Nayan

LOL Maybe!


----------



## HDOrlando

They will get the bugs fixed soon enough and well before The SEC Network talk heats up.


----------



## Nayan

I think before any talk of new channels they need to fix the email issue. In my case, the damage has already been done but there are other folks waiting for important mail to come through and this is a serious issue. Plus it's a huge PITA moving everything over to Gmail but when I usually get over 100 email a day and have only received 20 in the past week, it's necessary.


----------



## George903

Nayan said:


> I think before any talk of new channels they need to fix the email issue. In my case, the damage has already been done but there are other folks waiting for important mail to come through and this is a serious issue. Plus it's a huge PITA moving everything over to Gmail but when I usually get over 100 email a day and have only received 20 in the past week, it's necessary.


What is the email issue?


----------



## Nayan

Brighthouse/TWC have been having email issues affecting a number of users since last week. Mail has been undeliverable and unreceived, both through clients and the web. In my case, I missed two very important emails from my employer and even though I plead my case I still lost my job. Here's a couple news stories:

http://www.floridatoday.com/story/m...use-customers-report-email-problems/10385097/

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com..._1_time-warner-cable-email-glitch-road-runner


----------



## ToddD

Nayan said:


> Brighthouse/TWC have been having email issues affecting a number of users since last week. Mail has been undeliverable and unreceived, both through clients and the web. In my case, I missed two very important emails from my employer and even though I plead my case I still lost my job. Here's a couple news stories:
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/story/m...use-customers-report-email-problems/10385097/
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com..._1_time-warner-cable-email-glitch-road-runner


 Holy Smokes (yes family friendly language). I can not believe that someone would take away someone's job because they did not receive email on their HOME email account, especially when it's not anything you have any control over. That's just WAY over the top. Sorry that happened to you of all people. 


The bad news is that the issue is a roadrunner issue and there is nothing that BH can do, except to finally let this be the straw that breaks the proverbial camels back and gets them to trash the stupid POS system. I'd bet there will not be a quick fix here. 


But of course none of that offers any help to you.....


----------



## Maya68

It puzzles me that in this day and age people still use their ISP as an email provider. Gmail, Yahoo, and Hotmail (or whatever they call it now) are much easier to access from anywhere and they are infinitely more reliable. Their storage limits tend to be higher too (at least, the last time I checked.). Another advantage of not using your ISP is that if you change ISPs, you don't need to change your email address. To me, it is a no-brainer. I am curious as to everyone's reasons for using the ISP as a provider. What am I missing?


----------



## Nayan

My employer required us to have an actual ISP, no Gmail, Yahoo, etc. There are still a couple sites I belong to that have that requirement also.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Maya68 said:


> It puzzles me that in this day and age people still use their ISP as an email provider. Gmail, Yahoo, and Hotmail (or whatever they call it now) are much easier to access from anywhere and they are infinitely more reliable. Their storage limits tend to be higher too (at least, the last time I checked.). Another advantage of not using your ISP is that if you change ISPs, you don't need to change your email address. To me, it is a no-brainer. I am curious as to everyone's reasons for using the ISP as a provider. What am I missing?


Totally agree...today GMail is the most efficient way to handle your mail. Yes, they scan for keywords, but it is free and syncs to every device you have. I gave up MS Outlook years ago and don't miss it all. With GMail I can read on my iPhone, iPad, PC anywhere and it is the same because cloud based means it is in sync on all devices.

In short, stop using RR email and use a cloud based system from GMail, Yahoo or Outlook Mail (formerly hotmail).

One strategy to ensure you don't miss anything from your old accounts is to forward everything to GMail, which by the way, has the best spam filters out there. So your old accounts will still get mail but you will never log onto them again since everything is now in you cloud based account!


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

*Anyone plan on paying for EPIX when trial ends?*

I have been watching some movies on EPIX during the free trial. They have some pretty recent hits available.

Is anyone planning on paying $5/m for this service after 8/31? Are the movies on EPIX exclusive to them? I have HBO/SHO/MAX etc. Is it worth getting EPIX too?


----------



## Nayan

I will probably pay for EPIX. $5/month for all those movies isn't a bad deal.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's only going to be $5?

Where do you hear this?

On another note, our monthly notice likely comes this week.

I'm not really expecting anything but you never know.


----------



## Nayan

I've read that on a couple sites. I do hope it true, but if not I will still probably subscribe as the movie selection is really good and even has me considering dropping Netflix.


----------



## Satch Man

Nayan said:


> Brighthouse/TWC have been having email issues affecting a number of users since last week. Mail has been undeliverable and unreceived, both through clients and the web. In my case, I missed two very important emails from my employer and even though I plead my case I still lost my job. Here's a couple news stories:
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/story/m...use-customers-report-email-problems/10385097/
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com..._1_time-warner-cable-email-glitch-road-runner


Nayan,

I am so sorry about your job loss. That certainly doesn't seem right! If the Internet or email system goes down, it's not the customers fault.

Satch


----------



## Satch Man

HDOrlando said:


> It's only going to be $5?
> 
> Where do you hear this?
> 
> On another note, our monthly notice likely comes this week.
> 
> I'm not really expecting anything but you never know.


I don't know what Brighthouse will do,

I heard that EPIX from TWC is $4.95/12 months.

After that, it is BELIEVED that the price will go up to $9.95/month.

Satch


----------



## dotsdavid

I'm not buying until after brighthouse let's me try the epix apps


----------



## Nayan

Satch Man said:


> Nayan,
> 
> I am so sorry about your job loss. That certainly doesn't seem right! If the Internet or email system goes down, it's not the customers fault.
> 
> Satch


Thanks. My supervisor was a dream to work with, my big boss not so much. He's a very black/white kind of guy so really it didn't surprise me. I've officially thrown my hat into the retirement ring though so my 9-5 days are over (or in my case, graveyard shifts) .


----------



## Nayan

dotsdavid said:


> I'm not buying until after brighthouse let's me try the epix apps


David, you can go to the app and sign up for a free two-week trial if you want to try it out. I did that awhile ago, that's why I got very excited when it was announced BH was adding EPIX .


----------



## dotsdavid

I did that before


----------



## George903

*Cable Card Update*

One of my televisions uses a cable card. Today, I am getting an onscreen message that a cable card firmware upgrade is in process and will take 3600 seconds. At the end of the hour, it claims success, but a channel change starts the process again. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Nayan

George, you might have to send Gary a message and have him take a look. I don't think it's supposed to do that .


----------



## dotsdavid

It looks fox sports 2 moved out of the sports pass to a lower package.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,

As scheduled.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our notice has arrived early and before Michigan AGAIN.

There are no surprises though.

*MTM Changes*

FearNet expires on July 30. Given the TWC-Comast merger, this might stay until it folds into Chiller. FearNet was on TWC notices so this was expected.

*On or after August 4, 2014*

MC: MCU (channel 403) will rebrand to MC: MC Indie

*On or after August 12, 2014*

It has a chart and to sum it up, all of the OTA channels will no longer be available in analog format. If you don't have a box, you need those DTA's.

*Conclusion*

All in all, no surprises and it's not like BHN has anything to add either.

Just look at the possibilities list in my newly updated signature.

Anyone really bummed about not getting Daystar HD, Pivot HD, Revolt HD and NHK World HD or channels that may not exist like Aspire HD or Retirement Living HD? I mean I do want Pivot but they need stuff to add in future quarters. 

This quarter is all about SEC Network and believe a deal will get done before the launch in late-August.


----------



## property33

HDOrlando said:


> It has a chart and to sum it up, all of the OTA channels will no longer be available in analog format. If you don't have a box, you need those DTA's.
> 
> This quarter is all about SEC Network and believe a deal will get done before the launch in late-August.


Does this mean you will no longer be able to tune to, say 13, and News 13 will come in? I have automatic HD enabled, so it's not as big issue as it was, but I have an occasional visitor who just can't get in the habit of tuning to, say, 1013, to make sure he gets the HD feed.


We GOTTA get SEC Network. I'm sure we'll get it, but I've always been a glass half empty person & I'd rather hear something definitive from BH.


----------



## HDOrlando

property33 said:


> Does this mean you will no longer be able to tune to, say 13, and News 13 will come in? I have automatic HD enabled, so it's not as big issue as it was, but I have an occasional visitor who just can't get in the habit of tuning to, say, 1013, to make sure he gets the HD feed.
> 
> 
> We GOTTA get SEC Network. I'm sure we'll get it, but I've always been a glass half empty person & I'd rather hear something definitive from BH.


Property,

News 13 is exclusive to BHN. It's not OTA.

On SEC Network, it probably will come down to the wire but am confident we will get it.


----------



## property33

Right, one of the broadcast channels should have been used in my example, say 5 WKMG(6), in lieu of 1060.


----------



## Nayan

I figured there wasn't going to be much in the notice. I am hoping you will get your Pivot sometime before the end of the year though!

Property: They will soon be going all digital, meaning that if your TV is plugged into the wall you will receive nothing so you will need a DTA.


----------



## property33

Nayan said:


> Property: They will soon be going all digital, meaning that if your TV is plugged into the wall you will receive nothing so you will need a DTA.


I realize that-we have 2 DTAs, an HD DVR and three converters...will you no longer be able to tune to 5 on your converter, and get 6 WKMG, etc.?


----------



## ejb1980

If it's the way it works here, you will see the channels as you see them now with the converter. If you don't have a coverter, you will lose locals.


----------



## Nayan

Ah I get what you mean property. I don't think those are going away just yet. I think that was more for those who still have Limited Basic and plug directly into their TV's without a box.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> Our notice has arrived early and before Michigan AGAIN.
> 
> There are no surprises though.
> 
> *MTM Changes*
> 
> FearNet expires on July 30. Given the TWC-Comast merger, this might stay until it folds into Chiller. FearNet was on TWC notices so this was expected.
> 
> *On or after August 4, 2014*
> 
> MC: MCU (channel 403) will rebrand to MC: MC Indie
> 
> *On or after August 12, 2014*
> 
> It has a chart and to sum it up, all of the OTA channels will no longer be available in analog format. If you don't have a box, you need those DTA's.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> All in all, no surprises and it's not like BHN has anything to add either.
> 
> Just look at the possibilities list in my newly updated signature.
> 
> Anyone really bummed about not getting Daystar HD, Pivot HD, Revolt HD and NHK World HD or channels that may not exist like Aspire HD or Retirement Living HD? I mean I do want Pivot but they need stuff to add in future quarters.
> 
> This quarter is all about SEC Network and believe a deal will get done before the launch in late-August.


The Michigan notice has no surprises either. Other that what you've got, our Fox Sports 2 SD/HD is moving from channels 556/656 to 167/367 on or after August 1st. Due to geography, my urgency re any SEC deal is a tad lower than you guys.


----------



## dotsdavid

The only reason I care about getting the sec network is the fact the Disney owns espn. Which mean with a deal to get the sec means we may get access the watch Disney apps.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz! SEC is not on my priority list either


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Yimitz!

I would like SEC Network but am confident a deal will be done so I'm not worried.


----------



## USFFrank

Hello. If something's been posted on this, I apologize. I have looked back several pages and haven't seen anything and I've even done a Google search on this matter, but I can't find any real answers. There's still the pending merger of Comcast and Time Warner out there. If this happens will there be any effect on Bright House customers?


----------



## Nayan

Welcome Frank! As to your question, honestly no one knows yet. Time Warner usually helps Brighthouse secure deals as far as programming goes and they do use some of their technology but Brighthouse is a separate company on paper. It's a waiting game right now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Some Comcast notices are saying FearNet is ceasing operations in July.

This could very well be the case as I've seen some movies I saw in The Fearnet guide on Chiller's.

Hopefully, they will use FearNet's HD feed to create one for Chiller.


----------



## Nayan

Maybe you'll get Chiller HD sooner than expected .


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy added a buch of Spanish channels. Like nicktoons, tr3s, boomerang, Cartoon Network, sorpresa, and canal 24 horas.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,

Those will probably be in the cards for us too as Indy and Michigan usually gets them first. I did not see it in any of your notices

Do you guys already have the English version of Boomerang?

Nayan: I'm really hoping Chiller HD comes soon.


----------



## dotsdavid

It was never in the notices, they just showed. And we do have boomerang in English, we had that for a long time


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,

They will probably pop up for us too within the next few days.

It would be weird if they gave us Boomerang in En Espanol and not English.

Some have wanted Boomerang here for a while. I bet it finally comes for us the next time the Turner deal is up.


----------



## kevin120

hmm nothing new from the notices lately but Dallas was scheduled to get the new National Channel Lineup on August 4th but it has been delayed temporarily while they get Southern California back on track finishing the new lineups rolled out.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

The possibilities list is starting to dry up. The next big one will be SEC Network.


----------



## Maya68

HDOrlando said:


> dotsdavid,
> 
> They will probably pop up for us too within the next few days.
> 
> It would be weird if they gave us Boomerang in En Espanol and not English.
> 
> Some have wanted Boomerang here for a while. I bet it finally comes for us the next time the Turner deal is up.


My life would be complete if we got Boomerang! Of course, my kids have now outgrown cartoon channels... LOL! I would still definitely watch.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Kevin,
> 
> The possibilities list is starting to dry up. The next big one will be SEC Network.


hmm still have a lot of possibilities for my area and considering the TWC/Comcast merger (Marriage) isn't moving along very fast TWC may keep adding channels to systems just to stay current they may start going back and adding things like MTV2 HD, BBC America HD to areas that are missing them? hmm
the only real changes that I know of area: PAC12 regionals in SD being added and QVC HD being added likely when the new lineup happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

Comcast is apparently adding SEC Network so TWC/BHN and Direct TV are the last two big holdouts.

I do think a deal gets done before launch though.

Kevin: Your area does have a little catching up to do.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Comcast is apparently adding SEC Network so TWC/BHN and Direct TV are the last two big holdouts.
> 
> I do think a deal gets done before launch though.
> 
> Kevin: Your area does have a little catching up to do.


hmm yeah we do have some catching up to do but we are missing just odds and ends channels in HD honestly we have every premium channels East Coast in HD except:
Starz Comedy HD
Starz in Black HD
Starz Cinema HD
Encore Action HD
Encore Drama HD
Encore Black HD
Encore Classic HD
(4 Cinemax optional feeds for providers in HD (MovieMax HD, etc.)

also we pretty much have all of the SD versions of most channels lol 

mainly they have improved the international offerings this year here: 
TVB1
TVB2
TVBe
TVBS
TVBV
SBTN
NDTV 24x7
Willow Cricket SD
UTV Movies
ITV Gold
CCTV4
Set Asia
Filmy

all added at then of 2013 or early 2014. 

I think TWC is probably mainly focusing on the NCL right now before major channel adds but SEC network will likely included there is likely a deadline for TWC to reup the Disney Channels soon but they might have extended the contract as we now have Disney HD On Demand content on:
Disney XD
Disney Channel SVOD
Disney Channel
Disney Jr.
ABC Family
ESPN
ESPN Deportes

also Nayan your friend in Greenville TX must be on a 860MHz system because the amps are new 1GHz Cisco Gainmaker and the nodes are 1GHz Aurora networks nodes. I was there last week in Greenville and from the looks of it all of the amps have been upgraded


----------



## Nayan

Upgrades are always good Kevin . As long as my friend is happy with his service (which he is) that makes me happy, as I don't have to hear about if he's not .

HDO: I'm pretty sure we'll get the SEC. It's not on my must-have list but I'm sure there are plenty of folks who want this.


----------



## raymac

*BH Price Increase*

Just got a letter from BH saying effective Sept 1, The Movie Channel will no longer be included as part of my Showtime subscription, but I can have it for only $14 per month.

Now the really big price increases begin. Forget about the nickel and dime stuff, they are going big time. I suppose the next letter will say Cinemax will no longer be included with my HBO subscription.

I have been a subscriber to TWC and then Bright House at this address since 1988. So much for loyalty!


----------



## Nayan

raymac said:


> Just got a letter from BH saying effective Sept 1, The Movie Channel will no longer be included as part of my Showtime subscription, but I can have it for only $14 per month.
> 
> Now the really big price increases begin. Forget about the nickel and dime stuff, they are going big time. I suppose the next letter will say Cinemax will no longer be included with my HBO subscription.
> 
> I have been a subscriber to TWC and then Bright House at this address since 1988. So much for loyalty!


WHAT!?! Really?? Ugh. Actually (and I hate to say this) Cinemax has been separate from HBO for awhile now, so if you still get it as a package consider yourself lucky. That's sucks though, as I was planning on adding all of the movie packages and dumping Netflix but now it sounds like it's really cost-prohibitive .


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

Nayan said:


> WHAT!?! Really?? Ugh. Actually (and I hate to say this) Cinemax has been separate from HBO for awhile now, so if you still get it as a package consider yourself lucky. That's sucks though, as I was planning on adding all of the movie packages and dumping Netflix but now it sounds like it's really cost-prohibitive .


You would think they would GIVE us EPIX as a replacement!


----------



## VGPOP

raymac said:


> Just got a letter from BH saying effective Sept 1, The Movie Channel will no longer be included as part of my Showtime subscription, but I can have it for only $14 per month.
> 
> Now the really big price increases begin. Forget about the nickel and dime stuff, they are going big time. I suppose the next letter will say Cinemax will no longer be included with my HBO subscription.
> 
> I have been a subscriber to TWC and then Bright House at this address since 1988. So much for loyalty!


I got same notice. The Movie Channel is the one I watch the least. So I will be saying goodbye myself.

Not paying $14/month.


----------



## raymac

*Tmc*

I will be dropping TMC also.


----------



## the64gto

I like TMC, but will drop it also. Showtime should have a reduced fee now, since BHN values TMC @ $14.


----------



## dotsdavid

The epix app now has bright house support


----------



## Nayan

Awesome David! I've been waiting for that .


----------



## HDOrlando

That sucks about TMC as I was going to order Showtime for "Homeland" this fall.

I do not think it's worth $14 a month though.

I'm not sure what they are going to charge for EPIX but given what we get on network tv now, were better off just getting netflix rather than a premium service although I will get Sports Pass For NFL Redzone this fall.

I'll probably just binge "Homeland" On Christmas Eve or something.

On another note, were getting close to one month until SEC Network launches. I expect a deal but it will be interesting to see if there is a backup update in next month's notice.


----------



## property33

EPIX: What's anyone's best guess on what this is going to cost. On average, using the free preview, using remote DVR manager, I'm recording about 1 movie a week, plus/minus.


----------



## Nayan

According to some other forums and info I've seen, TWC charges roughly $5/month. No pricing info for BHN has been released yet, but if I had to guess, maybe $10/month? I would pay that, but no more.


----------



## Al O

On the Bright House website EPIX, starting Sep 1, will be $ 5 a month.


----------



## Nayan

Awesome! Thanks Al


----------



## HDOrlando

That's a pretty good price unlike $14 for TMC.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> That's a pretty good price unlike $14 for TMC.


hmm TWC has made some changes in the Dallas area this week! 

some SDV changes:

Moved off of SDV:
Fox News HD
We TV HD
Lifetime HD
CNBC HD
MSNBC HD
TLC HD
Spike HD
Comedy Central HD
National Geographic HD
TruTV HD
ABC Family HD
TBS HD

all are now on one of these frequencies (447MHz (analog 61)), (459MHz (analog 63)), (483MHz (analog 67)), (519MHz (analog 73)

and these moved to SDV:
Fox News SD
TLC SD
Comedy Central SD
TBS SD
ABC Family SD
National Geographic SD
Spike SD
We TV SD
CNBC SD
MSNBC SD
TruTV SD

don't know what changes TWC did in Greenville TX Nayan  I know they have a different analog lineup so I don't know where they stuck the channels they moved off of SDV to yet if it has happened there just yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

Soon were going to see a bunch of stuff moved off SDV.

Otherwise, nothing much going on outside of us waiting for SEC Network news.

The possibilities list is really drying up.


----------



## Nayan

They haven't moved yet, according to my friend. He'll let me know when they do though .

It's weird with it being so quiet here. Not used to all the silence.


----------



## kevin120

Nayan said:


> They haven't moved yet, according to my friend. He'll let me know when they do though .
> 
> It's weird with it being so quiet here. Not used to all the silence.


the channels aren't changing box channel numbers per say just the actual frequency that they are on. Also I made a mistake they moved LMN HD off of SDV not Lifetime HD and LMN SD went SDV instead.


----------



## Nayan

Ah gotcha .


----------



## HDOrlando

I cannot remember the last time this thread dropped to page two.

And were two weeks away from our notices and at most, it will be minor stuff

Of course, what were really waiting for is SEC Network news.


----------



## Nayan

The forums in general have been quiet, mostly due to the software upgrade. I've figured it out, but I guess some other folks haven't and have left, which is a shame .

The big announcement of the 6 tuner DVR has the other forum hopping (and not in a good way). 
(I am very pissed off about this but for another reason)

Besides the SEC deal, there's really not much to yak about here. Nothing big channel-wise coming, no big name changes. It's sad, as we were a really close group.


----------



## raymac

Nayan said:


> The forums in general have been quiet, mostly due to the software upgrade. I've figured it out, but I guess some other folks haven't and have left, which is a shame .
> 
> The big announcement of the 6 tuner DVR has the other forum hopping (and not in a good way).
> (I am very pissed off about this but for another reason)
> 
> Besides the SEC deal, there's really not much to yak about here. Nothing big channel-wise coming, no big name changes. It's sad, as we were a really close group.


Which forum is hopping because of 6 tuner DVR?


----------



## Nayan

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29386392-TV-Six-Tuner-DVR


----------



## kevin120

hmm found a legal notice with the Long Horn Network being added to a TWC outside of Texas lol! Kansas City legal notice says channel 383 as of on or after August 29th.

also now some more notices are mention the PAC12 HD regional feeds being added instead of just the SD versions.

also GET TV is being added in a few more markets on TWC systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

Those could all be possibilities for us.

I could see LongHorn Network's addition to Sports Pass being part of a possible deal to add SEC Network.

Both LongHorn Network and the Pac 12 Regionals could be stand alone possibilities for our notice as well given our slim pickings.


----------



## Nayan

Just a small name-change to announce: The Pentagon Channel has been renamed to DoD.


----------



## kevin120

Nayan said:


> Just a small name-change to announce: The Pentagon Channel has been renamed to DoD.


hmm I guess TWC has been doing a lot of work planning for the launch of the new lineup in the Dallas area the week of the 26th of August lol! my lineup is supposed to change August 28th. 

they have moved these off of SDV over the last two weeks:
Nick HD
Cartoon Network HD
Disney HD
ABC Family HD
A&E HD
History Channel HD
Spike HD
MTV HD
BET HD
Comedy Central HD
CMT HD
Vh1 HD
Travel Channel HD
Animal Planet HD
TLC HD
Hallmark HD
LMN HD
WeTV HD
TruTV HD
Fox News HD
CNN HD
HLN HD
MSNBC HD
CNBC HD
USA HD
TCM HD
HGTV HD
Food Network HD
Lifetime HD
FX HD
Bravo HD
AMC HD
TBS HD
National Geographic HD

while moving the SD versions of these channels to SDV.


----------



## kevin120

kevin120 said:


> hmm I guess TWC has been doing a lot of work planning for the launch of the new lineup in the Dallas area the week of the 26th of August lol! my lineup is supposed to change August 28th.
> 
> they have moved these off of SDV over the last two weeks:
> Nick HD
> Cartoon Network HD
> Disney HD
> ABC Family HD
> A&E HD
> History Channel HD
> Spike HD
> MTV HD
> BET HD
> Comedy Central HD
> CMT HD
> Vh1 HD
> Travel Channel HD
> Animal Planet HD
> TLC HD
> Hallmark HD
> LMN HD
> WeTV HD
> TruTV HD
> Fox News HD
> CNN HD
> HLN HD
> MSNBC HD
> CNBC HD
> USA HD
> TCM HD
> HGTV HD
> Food Network HD
> Lifetime HD
> FX HD
> Bravo HD
> AMC HD
> TBS HD
> National Geographic HD
> 
> while moving the SD versions of these channels to SDV.


looks like Oceanic TWC will be carrying the Longhorn Network in SD and HD as of 8/29/14.

I would not be surprised if TWC is finalizing a new distribution agreement with Disney for all their channels as there is mention of the ESPN Game Plan and ESPN Full Court packages collapsing into the sports pass and no longer being offered as a ppv alternative starting in August as well. 

So far 3 areas announcing Lonhorn Network to be on the sports pass. Still I wonder if it will be added to the rest of the Texas systems without SDV that have a digital tier? I know that TWC has several 860MHz systems near the Mexico border in Texas that are missing a ton of channels and ironically TWC is finally making changes in those systems at the end of next month they are getting the new lineup as well hopefully this means they will get new HD soon! noticed in last weeks notice that TWC updated the legal notices for Columbus/Eagle Lake TX, Cuero, Gonzales, Yoakum TX, Kerrville TX to show updated channel numbers for the Viacom HD and other HD adds that were supposed to happen ages ago I guess they are finally going to do them?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

We saw similar hints when The Discovery deal was close to being renewed with I.D. maybe and eventually moving to basic.

I think an SEC Network deal is imminent and would not be surprised if we get LongHorn Network ourselves in our next notice.

Even though they are not ESPN property, I also think those Pac 12 Regionals could be in play too.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Kevin,
> 
> We saw similar hints when The Discovery deal was close to being renewed with I.D. maybe and eventually moving to basic.
> 
> I think an SEC Network deal is imminent and would not be surprised if we get LongHorn Network ourselves in our next notice.
> 
> Even though they are not ESPN property, I also think those Pac 12 Regionals could be in play too.


well the new channel lineup brochure I got has the PAC12 regionals listed on channels 376-381 so I think they should be live before August 26th or August 28th. 

also for some reason the new lineup I have coming has MavTV listed as MavTV on channel 402 when the HD only channels such as MGM HD etc. only say MGM HD, or Universal HD for example but MavTV is only HD here wonder if they are going to add the SD versions as well for the SD boxes?


----------



## Nayan

So next week will be notice week. Besides SEC, I don't think there's much else to really get excited over. I am looking forward to football, if that counts towards excitement though :wink:


----------



## JaxFLBear

Nayan said:


> So next week will be notice week. Besides SEC, I don't think there's much else to really get excited over. I am looking forward to football, if that counts towards excitement though :wink:


ESPN, Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks Reach Agreement to Carry SEC Network for August 14, 2014 Debut

http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-r...ement-carry-sec-network-august-14-2014-debut/


----------



## dotsdavid

JaxFLBear said:


> ESPN, Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks Reach Agreement to Carry SEC Network for August 14, 2014 Debut
> 
> http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-r...ement-carry-sec-network-august-14-2014-debut/


Awesome news. I hope the watch apps were part of that deal because Disney owns espn


----------



## Nayan

I know a few folks that will be happy . Thanks Jax!


----------



## HDOrlando

Great find Jax!

I knew a deal would get done. It will likely be on Digital basic for all of Florida and Alabama while being on Sports Pass for everyone else.

The real question now is if they agreed to add LongHorn Network on everyone's Sports Pass and Fusion along with some other apps.

After all, they do like to add more than one channel during a quarter and they still can.

Other possibilities for next week include The Pac 12 Regional Channels and a stand alone channel like Pivot or Revolt.

We shall see next week and keep in mind that our last two notices have come on a Wednesday.

In the end, it's great to know SEC Network is out of the way.


----------



## diesel32

HDOrlando said:


> Great find Jax!
> 
> I knew a deal would get done. It will likely be on Digital basic for all of Florida and Alabama while being on Sports Pass for everyone else.


Channels 54 & 1154
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...-network-bright-house-20140724,0,6279935.post


----------



## HDOrlando

Diesel32,

It's actually 1150 for HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Another sign that FearNet shuts down Thursday at midnight..............

In the program guide, it just says Movie every two hours after House of 1000 Corpses airs at 10 PM on Wednesday.


----------



## Nayan

Let's hope that means Chiller will be HD sooner than later.


----------



## R-U-Q-R-U

*Will you buy EPIX?*

Curious to know if you plan to buy EPIX for $5/M if you already have HBO/SHO/MAX/STARZ.

I know it is not a lot of money but is it worth an additional $60 a year if you already have all those other movie channels?

Thoughts...


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Me too especially since they seem to be showing more movies with the movies from FearNet already starting to come over.

R-U-Q-R-U: I actually do not think it is worth having any of HBO/SHO/MAX/STARZ anymore especially with what you get on basic and digital basic.

On HBO, I do miss Real Time with Bill Maher and Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel. I would also like to see Last Week with John Oliver and some Documentaries but it's not worth $20 a month.

I have not seen any of Cinemax's new series and have no interest in Starz.

I'm leaning towards just ordering Showtime for two days durin the holidays to binge this season of Homeland. While Showtime is still an option with their Indy movies, The TMC split from the package further turns me off.

EPIX is actually a great value compared to other packages. You get nice OD and I love that Drive-In Channel.

At $5, it's also a better bargain than HD Pak $5 and the $10 soon to be FearNet-less Movie Pass when you mostly just get Encore and Plex.

I might just get EPIX after the trial.


----------



## Nayan

The only Premium channel I have is HBO. It is expensive but I watch pretty much every show they have and use HBO Go to watch the ones I've never seen so to me it's worth the money. I will probably end up dropping the Movie Pass as I really don't watch it as much and with Fearnet shutting down there's no reason to keep it. I am definitely getting EPIX once the trial is over though.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's notice week.

The notice will likely have SEC Network in there and word that FearNet is shutting down. It is indeed official that it all ends Thursday at midnight.

http://www.fearnet.com/videos/fearnet-farewell

The real question is if possibilities like LongHorn Network, Pac 12 Regionals or something like Pivot, Revolt or something new will be in there.

I get the paper Wednesday and Thursday and will see it at my barber's on Tuesday.

Anyone getting it Monday?


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today so it will be here tomorrow unless we missed it which hopefully we did not.

On the other site, The Birmingham Notice was posted and the only news from it is Jewelry TV might be off MTM's.

SEC Network was not listed but we know it's coming and they also formally announced the end of FearNet tonight.

As it stands, we might only get SEC Network this quarter. It shows how dried up those carriage deals really are.

We shall see if we get anything in the end of August notice.


----------



## Nayan

I hope we didn't miss it! We have a pretty good track record when it comes to notices, so probably tomorrow.


----------



## dotsdavid

Fear net is gone


----------



## Nayan

Yes it is .


----------



## HDOrlando

That sucks!

They did not even allow it to show FearNet's final movies tonight.


----------



## Nayan

I hate it when they do that. I had planned on tuning in for the final hour after Sharknado 2 but I guess not now.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

I was going to get Movie Pass for the final night.

It's been a long journey. I remember the VOD service, it getting dropped and then the shocking announcement that we would get the 24/7 channel.

R.I.P. Fearnet


----------



## HDOrlando

Our notice is not much different from The Birmingham one yesterday.

The only real news............

It appears Jewelry TV and also Caracol TV are off the Month to month agreements.

This leaves only

Gol TV, NHL Network/NHL Center Ice, Outdoor Channel, Youtoo and Zap2it on the deals.


Other than that, there are some OTA channels changing frequency on or after August 19. 

It only affects customers who receive programming through a digital-ready television (with a QAM tuner) and do not have a digital device. They will just have to re-scan their television sets to continuing viewing the channels.

And finally, they list the death of FearNet which happened yesterday.


----------



## Nayan

I didn't think there would be much. At least the MTM list has dwindled down some more.

I remember all the FearNet drama and the cheers when it was announced we would get it. Yesterday was a sad day but not being able to see the final programming made it even worse. Let's hope Chiller goes HD quickly.


----------



## HDOrlando

That was a damn shame about FearNet. I wonder if BHN will try to replace it On Movie Pass but I doubt it since they never do anything with the HD Pak.

The possibilities are slim from here on out and unless an HD holdout goes HD, the pickings are even slimmer than the possibilities list.


----------



## Nayan

They really need to do away with the HD Pak. Four channels that really don't offer much for $6/month is a waste. At least with the Movie Pass you get a whole slew of channels for $4 more. Even EPIX is a much better value.


----------



## dotsdavid

Encore is still on the movie pack, so it's worth it


----------



## yimitz

The Michigan notice pretty much echoes the others. Just mentions of the same MTM's (except Zap2it which we don't have) and the demise of FearNet.


----------



## dotsdavid

Here is indy notice it has nothing to be happy about

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with Gol TV, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Outdoor Channel, and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. On July 30, 2014 , Fearnet has ceased operations and will no longer be carried on the following channels: •FearnetChannel 611 •Fearnet HDChannel 1611 For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 7/31/14 - 6157777) - 07/31


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: They should merge HD Pak with Movie Pass. Since Hallmark Movie Channel is already on there, they would just have to add NBC Universal and MGM Movies to the package.

Mav TV could come over or be exclusively on Sports Pass.

dotsdavid: Not to me although I do miss Vutopia a little. Movie Pass did take a bit of a hit when IFC and FXM moved to Digital basic.

Yimitz: Thanks for the report. I wish we did not have Zap2it. It's a pest on the MTM's.

Dotsdavid: Thanks for the report.


----------



## HDOrlando

I took an in-depth look at the possibilities list and the possibilities are much slimer than the list itself.

The only things I see us having a chance to get are........
- Aspire HD - If available like website says. No one has it and BHN likely would have picked it up already.
- DayStar HD- Could be a single addition or maybe thrown with a Family Channel update like Q2 of 2013.
- LongHorn Network HD- Could be a future Sports Pass addition.
- Pac 12 Regional Channels- Maybe added for Football season. 
- Univision Telenovelas HD (Not sure why we did not get this with SD Channel)

Here are why the other things on the list are unlikely at this time.

Nuvo TV- We will actually get this when it and FUSE are merged. Translation, no new channel.
RFD-TV- On MTM's and only in Bakersfield. Gary has indicated BHN is unlikely to add it outside of Bakersfield.
West Coast Premiums- They did not give anyone Starz West or EPIX West when they were added. It's unlikely any are coming.
Fox Sports Regionals- Multiple channels are close to worthless with no team documentaries or pre/post game shows.
Africa Channel- On MTM's for TWC and I doubt BHN is looking to look it anyway especially with the merger pending.
NHK World- Think it is on MTM's and you have to wonder why they did not add it to their International Channels already.
Pivot- Does not appear to be any traction here.
Revolt- Did not pick it up with TWC. there is a reason why Diddy bid $200 million for FUSE. Indy's struggle to get carriage.


*Conclusion*

The pickings are simply very slim.

If BHN wants to pick up a new channel, we could get something but those potential channels are indy's and with the Comcast-TWC merger looming, BHN might want to put off adding new stuff from non-conglomerates. 

The good news is if some of the HD holdouts like Discovery Fit and Health, CNN International, Teen Nick, Centric, Logo, Chiller, etc. go HD, unless that channel or something in it's conglomerate has MTM issues, you can bet that we will get it pretty quickly.

Like I've been saying, the big HD updates are going to end and it seems that is starting to become a reality.


----------



## Nayan

I think it's going to be very, very quiet around here. And you're right, there's really nothing earth-shaking in general except the personal wants, like Chiller if it goes HD or Pivot. I wonder how well BHN will do if they have to get deals on their own if the merger goes through? It'll be interesting to watch.


----------



## HDOrlando

The merger will probably be the big story.

In filings, it shows BHN has not decided if they will have a relationship with Comcast if the merger goes through.

This merger also probably puts off some new additions that we don't already have SD versions of. 

If the merger happens, BHN might go to that co-op Charter and those small cable companies belong too.

In the end, I hope the merger fails.


----------



## Nayan

I hope so too as there is no way that's it's good for consumers. It would mean even less choices all around and most likely higher prices.


----------



## HDOrlando

More reason for all of us to go to the fcc website and speak out against this merger.


----------



## kevin120

hmm looks like the SEC Network is hitting even the smallest of smallest cable providers lol! Northland Communications put out a notice about it being added in SD and HD in Texas along with the LHN in SD and HD which I though was odd because I thought their systems didn't have room for more HD channels let alone 2 HD channels lol! and they may even be adding the SD channels in analog the legal notice only mentioned channel numbers and not if they are going to be digital only. 

Northland Communications
Legal Notice​On or after August 14, 2014, the following channels will be added to: Corsicana, Crockett, Marble Falls: SECNetwork to 75, SECNetwork HD to 453, Longhorn Network to 76, and Longhorn Network HD to 454. Fairfield: SECNetwork to channel 75, SECNetwork HD to 453, Longhorn Network to 76, Longhorn Network to 454, KERA-PBS HD to 113, KXTX-TMD HD to 135, and KXTX-EXT to 136. Lamesa: SECNetwork to 63 and Longhorn Network to 64. Mexia: SECNetwork to 75, SECNetwork HD to 453, Longhorn Network to 76, Longhorn Network to 454, KERA-PBS HD to 113, and KERA PBS World to 118. Stephenville: SECNetwork to 75, SECNetwork HD to 453, Longhorn Network to 76, Longhorn Network HD to 454, KXTX-TMD HD to 103, KTVT-CBS HD to 111, and KXTX-EXT to 135.

http://www.mypublicnotices.com/dallasmorningnews/PublicNotice.asp?Page=PublicNotice&AdId=3567574

I am surprised that the Corsicana TX system isn't getting KXTX HD or KXTX Exitos as they are closer to Dallas where KXTX is based than Fairfield may be a typo or Corsicana doesn't have room after SEC and LHN? Also Lamesa is 450MHz so maybe the channels are going to be analog? as 64 is about 465MHz center carrier\ I know that Northland hasn't been rushing to remove analogs maybe because they serve small towns and they don't want to make customers angry? hmm the KTVT HD issue probably has something to do with the fact that Stephenville TX is over 60 miles from where the broadcast antennas are and they had to find a way to get a better signal? or contract with CBS was renewed as they lost it several years ago for some reason? KERA is likely being added due to bandwidth becoming available or they figured a way to get KERA HD to the distant rural areas finally? sorry if I elaborated too much lol.


----------



## Aries1973

*Brighthouse adds MundoFox*



HDOrlando said:


> I took an in-depth look at the possibilities list and the possibilities are much slimer than the list itself.
> 
> The only things I see us having a chance to get are........
> - Aspire HD - If available like website says. No one has it and BHN likely would have picked it up already.
> - DayStar HD- Could be a single addition or maybe thrown with a Family Channel update like Q2 of 2013.
> - LongHorn Network HD- Could be a future Sports Pass addition.
> - Pac 12 Regional Channels- Maybe added for Football season.
> - Univision Telenovelas HD (Not sure why we did not get this with SD Channel)
> 
> Here are why the other things on the list are unlikely at this time.
> 
> Nuvo TV- We will actually get this when it and FUSE are merged. Translation, no new channel.
> RFD-TV- On MTM's and only in Bakersfield. Gary has indicated BHN is unlikely to add it outside of Bakersfield.
> West Coast Premiums- They did not give anyone Starz West or EPIX West when they were added. It's unlikely any are coming.
> Fox Sports Regionals- Multiple channels are close to worthless with no team documentaries or pre/post game shows.
> Africa Channel- On MTM's for TWC and I doubt BHN is looking to look it anyway especially with the merger pending.
> NHK World- Think it is on MTM's and you have to wonder why they did not add it to their International Channels already.
> Pivot- Does not appear to be any traction here.
> Revolt- Did not pick it up with TWC. there is a reason why Diddy bid $200 million for FUSE. Indy's struggle to get carriage.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> The pickings are simply very slim.
> 
> If BHN wants to pick up a new channel, we could get something but those potential channels are indy's and with the Comcast-TWC merger looming, BHN might want to put off adding new stuff from non-conglomerates.
> 
> The good news is if some of the HD holdouts like Discovery Fit and Health, CNN International, Teen Nick, Centric, Logo, Chiller, etc. go HD, unless that channel or something in it's conglomerate has MTM issues, you can bet that we will get it pretty quickly.
> 
> Like I've been saying, the big HD updates are going to end and it seems that is starting to become a reality.



Brighthouse adds MundoFox

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...adds-mundofox-orlando-20140805,0,4873371.post


----------



## Nayan

I'm sure there will be some happy folks with that addition .


----------



## HDOrlando

SEC Network might turn out to be the most successful channel launch ever.

Aries: I believe MundoFox was announced in another notice but do not think 909 is a HD channel as reported as I have seen no HD on it.


----------



## Nayan

I agree HDO! Even DirecTV has now picked it up, so I think it is available on just about every provider.


----------



## Nayan

So last night RedZone was up and running for a free preview (and it will be live 4 more times during preseason, just so ya know). What pissed me off is that BHN killed the HD feed of it though, so it was only in SD . I hate watching things in SD! Grrr....


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

I had no idea there was a free preview. If it was only SD, I missed nothing.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## HDOrlando

If you do "The Trick" on Channels 54 SD/1150 HD, The SEC Network test channel is up.

The HD version is a blank black screen but the SD one has music and The SEC Network logo on the screen.

I remember when we got The Pac 12 Network. They did a bunch of testing on the screen before launch. It was pretty cool to see.

SEC Network launches on Thursday.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> If you do "The Trick" on Channels 54 SD/1150 HD, The SEC Network test channel is up.
> 
> The HD version is a blank black screen but the SD one has music and The SEC Network logo on the screen.
> 
> I remember when we got The Pac 12 Network. They did a bunch of testing on the screen before launch. It was pretty cool to see.
> 
> SEC Network launches on Thursday.


hmm the PAC12 channels launched today in North Texas  only in SD boo!


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

It would be nice if The Pac 12 Regionals were added outside Bakersfield so we can knock those off the list. Programming apparently does not differ much but nice to get other feeds if other games are on.


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Just a heads up in case you don't monitor BHN's DSLReports forums...

The 6 Tuner Enhanced DVR is now available in CFL. It costs $5 more per month and currently there's a one-time upgrade fee of $24.95 that's waived for now, but will apply at some point in the future.


----------



## Gator5000e

Apparently neither of the boxes support picture in picture. I picked mine up this morning but haven't installed it yet. I wish I had known this before. I used the PIP function a lot, especially in the fall with sports. A few people have asked Gary over there if the boxes are capable of PIP via a software/firmware update, but he hasn't responded to that question. I figured an up to date DVR with 6 tuners would have this feature. DirecTVs Genie has it. Very disappointed.


----------



## Nayan

Gator5000e said:


> Apparently neither of the boxes support picture in picture. I picked mine up this morning but haven't installed it yet. I wish I had known this before. I used the PIP function a lot, especially in the fall with sports. A few people have asked Gary over there if the boxes are capable of PIP via a software/firmware update, but he hasn't responded to that question. I figured an up to date DVR with 6 tuners would have this feature. DirecTVs Genie has it. Very disappointed.


Not having PIP is a deal-breaker. I use it often, especially during busy sports times and I can't believe such an important feature was left off .


----------



## Gator5000e

Yeah, I assumed it would be a standard feature on a newer DVR. The questions now is can it be added as a feature via software or it is not possible due to hardware? I posted that questions 2x on the DSL site (as did a couple of other people) but Gary hasn't responded. I really wish I could find a way to go back to DirecTV. Brighthouse is ok, but it's user interface is still years behind DirecTV. I mean if they can't add PIP, at least add features like the last four channels watched, a quick tune menu of the your 6-9 favorite channels. Favorites as it is now sucks as you have to scroll all of the ones you highlight after scrolling thru the entire line up. And with having to enter 4 number each time you want to access a new HD channel is a real pain to quick flipping to your certain channels. I DirecTVs quick tune, you would access the channel, hit a button and it added it to the quick tune popup. Not sure why BHN can't do something similar.


----------



## dotsdavid

Direct tv is missing some hd channels that we have and can watch tv durning a storm?


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Kevin,
> 
> It would be nice if The Pac 12 Regionals were added outside Bakersfield so we can knock those off the list. Programming apparently does not differ much but nice to get other feeds if other games are on.


hmm actually the programming does vary a lot now this morning around 2 am there were like 5 or 6 different replays classic football games going on at the same time on the various regional PAC 12 networks. Don't know why DirecTV doesn't just make the regionals SD nationwide and the main PAC12 feed in HD nationwide and do spot beams for the regional networks or something like put them on their western arc only lol for HD feed for in market areas too easy isn't it ;0 !


----------



## kevin120

Gator5000e said:


> Apparently neither of the boxes support picture in picture. I picked mine up this morning but haven't installed it yet. I wish I had known this before. I used the PIP function a lot, especially in the fall with sports. A few people have asked Gary over there if the boxes are capable of PIP via a software/firmware update, but he hasn't responded to that question. I figured an up to date DVR with 6 tuners would have this feature. DirecTVs Genie has it. Very disappointed.


which model do you have? the DCX3600 or the Samsung version? I know the DCX3600 can do PIP they just didn't add support for it in the guide as of yet as does the DCX3400M, DCX3200M and DCX3510M boxes that Motorola TWC/Bright House areas carry.


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> Not having PIP is a deal-breaker. I use it often, especially during busy sports times and I can't believe such an important feature was left off .


Consider yourself lucky.  To my knowledge, us Michiganders have never had PIP on any box. It's never been supported on any of the various STBs and DVRs we've had over the years. I can see our latest DVR respond to the PIP buttons on the remote (light blinks on the unit), but nothing happens.


----------



## Nayan

Really? Wow. I guess we are the lucky ones then as that's the feature I use most of all. I thought all boxes were the same feature-wise.


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> Really? Wow. I guess we are the lucky ones then as that's the feature I use most of all. I thought all boxes were the same feature-wise.


It might be a system thing. There's always been some subtle differences between the Florida systems and us. May be a leftover from the old TWC days up here too. (shrug)


----------



## diesel32

BH just announced that ESPN Gameplan/Fullcourt will be available to Sports Pass customers without subscription. Doesn't say if those will be HD channels
I smell a price increase coming


----------



## HDOrlando

SEC Network SD/HD is up in the guide on 54/1150.

The channel officially launches at 6 PM.

On The ESPN Packages, The Gameplan stuff I usually find on the local fox affiliate and it is worthless in only SD.

I do hope they eventually do ESPN Classic in HD.

Hopefully, Sports Pass does not go up any more but it probably will. I only get it for 17 weeks for that RedZone Channel though.


----------



## kevin120

diesel32 said:


> BH just announced that ESPN Gameplan/Fullcourt will be available to Sports Pass customers without subscription. Doesn't say if those will be HD channels
> I smell a price increase coming


hmm considering TWC has including the channels as part of the Sports Pass for over a year and no increases I say no price increase. TWC is just removing the PPV option for the channels and making them a part of the Sports Pass nothing is changing price wise other than the ESPN Gameplan/Fullcourt will cease to Exist as a PPV standalone on TWC and Brighthouse. It was in my TWC area's notice for August 21st as the drop date of the PPV versions of these channels.


----------



## kevin120

SEC Network has launched in my area  

seems that the HD version is SDV while SEC Network SD and SEC Network 2 SD are not SDV and are on 309MHz. this is for my area in North Texas. I believe TWC is going to make the SD versions available on digital adapters hence probably it was easier to make the SD versions available on the digital adapter than the HD version and SECN2 in SD lol.


----------



## Nayan

We now also have NBC Live Extra full up, which is awesome .

I'm thinking that BHN is forging full-steam ahead with everything in case the merger does go through between TWC & Comcast. Or at least it seems that way.


----------



## dotsdavid

It looks like they added a overflow channel for sec network


----------



## Nayan

dotsdavid said:


> It looks like they added a overflow channel for sec network


Yes they did . Lot's of good stuff for those who like college sports!


----------



## kevin120

Nayan said:


> Yes they did . Lot's of good stuff for those who like college sports!


do you guys get the overflow channel in HD? I don't and neither does the rest of the TWC footprint :/


----------



## Nayan

kevin120 said:


> do you guys get the overflow channel in HD? I don't and neither does the rest of the TWC footprint :/


Yes we do, which is a surprise.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> SEC Network SD/HD is up in the guide on 54/1150.
> 
> The channel officially launches at 6 PM.



Up here in Michigan too on channels 166/366. No sign of any overflow channel though, either we mid-westerners aren't getting it or they're still working on that part.


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy has a overflow in hd


----------



## HDOrlando

I've added The overflow channel to the chart.

I'm on the channel right now for The SEC Network's Launch in just under a minute.


----------



## Nayan

My son is pretty excited over it .


----------



## dotsdavid

we have the sec network but we can't watch it on watchespn yet.


----------



## Gator5000e

A little off topic from the sec network. Has anyone gotten one of the new samsung 6 tuner DVRs from BHN? I picked mine up Wednesday and I feel I am seeing a different quality picture on the screen. Maybe it's just characteristic on Samsung DVRs - I have never used one before - but the picture is not a bright and vibrant as the Cisco that the Sammy replaced. When the guide is pulled up it looks washed out and not as deep color wise. I compared it to my standard non-DVR HD box and the non- DVR box has a better picture to me. 

Just for reference I have a 65" Panny Plasma that had a wonderful picture with the Cisco 4782. 

I was just wondering if anyone else who has gotten the Sammy has noticed anything similar about the picture. 

I would also be curious about the picture quality of the Arris 6 tuner but apparently it's not available here in central Florida. 

So please chime in with any thoughts. Even if you think I'm crazy. 

Thanks.


----------



## samsterdog

Gator5000e said:


> A little off topic from the sec network. Has anyone gotten one of the new samsung 6 tuner DVRs from BHN? I picked mine up Wednesday and I feel I am seeing a different quality picture on the screen. Maybe it's just characteristic on Samsung DVRs - I have never used one before - but the picture is not a bright and vibrant as the Cisco that the Sammy replaced. When the guide is pulled up it looks washed out and not as deep color wise. I compared it to my standard non-DVR HD box and the non- DVR box has a better picture to me.
> 
> Just for reference I have a 65" Panny Plasma that had a wonderful picture with the Cisco 4782.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else who has gotten the Sammy has noticed anything similar about the picture.
> 
> I would also be curious about the picture quality of the Arris 6 tuner but apparently it's not available here in central Florida.
> 
> So please chime in with any thoughts. Even if you think I'm crazy.
> 
> Thanks.


Definitely not crazy. I had an older Cisco that died. Got a Sammy. Not only was the picture duller, it didn't respond very well either. After tries with other boxes, I eventually was able to secure a Cisco 8742HDC. The picture has never been better. Even samsterette, who never makes comments about the picture, noticed the difference.


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks, Samsterdog. I feel better. When I posted this over on the DSL site, it was kind of like, "yeah buddy, whatever". I guess no one else noticed any difference. But your reply makes me feel better. I think I will use the Samsung over the weekend, but more than likely will be trading it in and go back to the Cisco 8742.


----------



## surfrat66

Staying on topic, I to was visited by Brighthouse the other day. They gave me a samsung smt-h3090. Guide lags, and so does the channel changing. I would like to exchange the stb. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance Mike


----------



## Nayan

Cisco 100%. I was very unhappy with the last Samsung I got and will only take one if that's all they have, but I love my Cisco.


----------



## heyitsme

Gator5000e said:


> . Has anyone gotten one of the new samsung 6 tuner DVRs from BHN?


I currently have a Samsung whole house dvr so I might be used to the quality you speak of. How do I get one of these 6 channel dvrs... Did you just walk in and ask for one? 

Do they work as a whole house DVR "parent" (maybe that's the wrong word for the server for the child boxes)


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

You can ask for the 6-Tuner or Enhanced DVR.

The Samsung is the SMT-H4372 which is different than the other Samsungs discussed here. I had the Cisco 8742HDC, and this Samsung is faster and shows no signs of lag for me. Picture quality may be slightly softer than the Cisco, but mainly if you're trying to examine it up close or have a much larger screen than my 40". Gator5000e is having "washed out" video that wasn't just answered with a "yeah buddy, whatever" response.... at least not from me. Problem is, others haven't been able to replicate what he's seeing. Gator5000e, you should post to the direct forums with your exact equipment chain (model numbers, etc.) so Gary can make note for the hardware developers to test if they can. I just don't see a quick fix available. Maybe try the Arris DCX-3600 model when it's available in CFL.

It cannot currently be used as a Whole House DVR and does not support Picture-in-Picture.


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks, Kevin. My guess the picture changes I see on my TV are more noticeable due to the larger screen (65"). It may not be a "problem" with the samsung, it may be a characteristic of the box itself. I would like to try the Arris. Any idea when it might be available in CFL? I also miss the picture in picture. I am hoping that enough people will request this feature so that BHN adds it with an update.The 6 tuners would allow some nice options for the PIP.


----------



## kevin120

hmm some major changes for some TWC systems in Texas  they are getting VOD for the first time and like 30 new channels as well 

*Del Rio*



August 20, 2014
Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future. 
GolTV
Mexico TV
NHL Center Ice
NuvoTV
In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
ADD:
Adult On Demand to SVOD Channel 1800
Automotive On Demand to On Demand Channel 1028
Bollywood On Demand to SVOD Channel 1531
Cinemax On Demand to SVOD Channel 530
Cutting Edge On Demand to On Demand Channel 1003
Disney Channel On Demand to SVOD Channel 268
Disney Family Movies On Demand to SVOD Channel 267
EPIX On Demand to SVOD Channel 594
Encore On Demand to SVOD Channel 601
Entertainment On Demand to On Demand Channel 1002
Free Movies On Demand to On Demand Channel 508
Gay On Demand to SVOD Channel 1829
HBO On Demand to SVOD Channel 510
Here! On Demand to SVOD Channel 1848
HIS On Demand to SVOD Channel 1825
Hustler On Demand to SVOD Channel 1801
Kids On Demand to On Demand Channel 1004
Lifestyle On Demand to On Demand Channel 1007
Lo Mejor On Demand to On Demand Chanel 800
Local On Demand to On Demand Channel 1020
Manhandle On Demand to SVOD Channel 1827
MC On Demand to On Demand Channel 1900
Movies On Demand to On Demand Channels 500/1000
Movies On Demand Hits to On Demand Channel 506
Movies On Demand Kids & Teens to On Demand Channel 507
Music On Demand to On Demand Channel 1005
Nature & Knowledge On Demand to On Demand Channel 1008
Outrageous On Demand to SVOD Channel 1847
Primetime On Demand to On Demand Channel 100/1001
Pro Sports On Demand to SVOD Channel 1011
Penthouse On Demand to SVOD Chanel 1804
Playboy On Demand to SVOD Channel 1810
REAL On Demand to SVOD Channel 1806
ShopHQ to Starter TV Channel 42
Showtime On Demand to SVOD Channel 550
Sports & Fitness On Demand to On Demand Channel 1009
Starz On Demand to SVOD Channel 580
TEN On Demand to SVOD Channel 1808
TMC On Demand to SVOD Channel 570
TWC How-To On Demand to On Demand 1999
TWC Sports Pass to SVOD Channel 1010
Vivid On Demand to SVOD Channel 1814
MOVE:
None at this time
DELETE:
FOX Deportes from Basic Cable Channel 60. FOX Deportes can still be found on Digital Cable Channel 626.
Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of NuvoTV or reposition NuvoTV to the Mas Canales Tier of service.
CHANGE:
None at this time
The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment:
BeIN Sport to Preferred Cable and TWC Sports Pass Channel 417
EPIX E to Epix Package Premium Channel 595
EPIX W to Epix Package Premium Channel 596
EPIX 2 to Epix Package Premium Channel 597
EPIX 3 to Epix Package Premium Channel 598
EPIX Drive-In to Epix Package Premium Channel 599
Filmy to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1532
Hustler to Adult Premium Channel 1803
iTV Gold to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1539
Life OK to Hindi Passport and Hindi Pass Plus Package Premium Channel 1552
Longhorn Network to Standard TV in digital format Channel 383 
Manhandle to Adult Premium Channel 1828
NFL Network to Preferred Cable Channel 310 
NFL Red Zone to TWC Sports Pass on Channel 311
NDTV 24x7 to Hindi Passport and Hind Pass Plus Package Premium Channel 1557
Penthouse to Adult Premium Channel 1805
Playboy to Adult Premium Channel 1811
Playboy en Espanol to Adult Premium Channel 1812
REAL to Adult Premium Channel 1807
SEC Network to Standard TV in digital format Channel 384
SEC Alternate to Standard TV in digital format Channel 385
SET Asia (SONY) to Hindi Pass, Hindi Pass Plus, Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1541
Star India GOLD to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1550
Star India PLUS to Hindi Pass, Hindi Pass Plus and Hindi Passport Premium Channel 1553
Swagat to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1540
TEN to Adult Premium Channel 1809
Too Much For TV to Adult Premium Channel 1846
TV Asia to Hindi Pass Plus and Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1542
UTV Movies to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1530
Vivid to Adult Premium Channel 1815
Willow to Hindi Pass Plus and Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1554 
ZEE-TV to Hindi Pass, Hindi Pass Plus and Hindi Passport Premium Channel 1533
* HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service


http://help.twcable.com/twc_programming_notices.html

also TWC is adding TV Japan in Dallas and Austin TX lol it may be in HD as the legal notice has the asterisk next to TV Japan on channel 1500 indicating it is a HD channel  

also another international channel TWC has gained rights to is Swagat TV it is Hindi.


----------



## Nayan

Wow! They are getting lot's of good stuff . I guess since we've been spoiled with VOD it never occurred to me that it wasn't available elsewhere.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: Some nice additions.

Everyone: Does anyone get The Orlando Sentinel? I do not get it every day and the notice comes next week.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Gator5000e said:


> Thanks, Samsterdog. I feel better. When I posted this over on the DSL site, it was kind of like, "yeah buddy, whatever". I guess no one else noticed any difference. But your reply makes me feel better. I think I will use the Samsung over the weekend, but more than likely will be trading it in and go back to the Cisco 8742.


No it wasn't Gator.... the guide is different because the box is different with different code on it. You do have your choice of the old guide or new...perhaps try playing around there and see which one makes you happy.


----------



## Satch Man

kevin120 said:


> hmm some major changes for some TWC systems in Texas  they are getting VOD for the first time and like 30 new channels as well
> 
> *Del Rio*
> 
> 
> 
> August 20, 2014
> Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future.
> GolTV
> Mexico TV
> NHL Center Ice
> NuvoTV
> In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> ADD:
> Adult On Demand to SVOD Channel 1800
> Automotive On Demand to On Demand Channel 1028
> Bollywood On Demand to SVOD Channel 1531
> Cinemax On Demand to SVOD Channel 530
> Cutting Edge On Demand to On Demand Channel 1003
> Disney Channel On Demand to SVOD Channel 268
> Disney Family Movies On Demand to SVOD Channel 267
> EPIX On Demand to SVOD Channel 594
> Encore On Demand to SVOD Channel 601
> Entertainment On Demand to On Demand Channel 1002
> Free Movies On Demand to On Demand Channel 508
> Gay On Demand to SVOD Channel 1829
> HBO On Demand to SVOD Channel 510
> Here! On Demand to SVOD Channel 1848
> HIS On Demand to SVOD Channel 1825
> Hustler On Demand to SVOD Channel 1801
> Kids On Demand to On Demand Channel 1004
> Lifestyle On Demand to On Demand Channel 1007
> Lo Mejor On Demand to On Demand Chanel 800
> Local On Demand to On Demand Channel 1020
> Manhandle On Demand to SVOD Channel 1827
> MC On Demand to On Demand Channel 1900
> Movies On Demand to On Demand Channels 500/1000
> Movies On Demand Hits to On Demand Channel 506
> Movies On Demand Kids & Teens to On Demand Channel 507
> Music On Demand to On Demand Channel 1005
> Nature & Knowledge On Demand to On Demand Channel 1008
> Outrageous On Demand to SVOD Channel 1847
> Primetime On Demand to On Demand Channel 100/1001
> Pro Sports On Demand to SVOD Channel 1011
> Penthouse On Demand to SVOD Chanel 1804
> Playboy On Demand to SVOD Channel 1810
> REAL On Demand to SVOD Channel 1806
> ShopHQ to Starter TV Channel 42
> Showtime On Demand to SVOD Channel 550
> Sports & Fitness On Demand to On Demand Channel 1009
> Starz On Demand to SVOD Channel 580
> TEN On Demand to SVOD Channel 1808
> TMC On Demand to SVOD Channel 570
> TWC How-To On Demand to On Demand 1999
> TWC Sports Pass to SVOD Channel 1010
> Vivid On Demand to SVOD Channel 1814
> MOVE:
> None at this time
> DELETE:
> FOX Deportes from Basic Cable Channel 60. FOX Deportes can still be found on Digital Cable Channel 626.
> Time Warner Cable may cease carriage of NuvoTV or reposition NuvoTV to the Mas Canales Tier of service.
> CHANGE:
> None at this time
> The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment:
> BeIN Sport to Preferred Cable and TWC Sports Pass Channel 417
> EPIX E to Epix Package Premium Channel 595
> EPIX W to Epix Package Premium Channel 596
> EPIX 2 to Epix Package Premium Channel 597
> EPIX 3 to Epix Package Premium Channel 598
> EPIX Drive-In to Epix Package Premium Channel 599
> Filmy to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1532
> Hustler to Adult Premium Channel 1803
> iTV Gold to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1539
> Life OK to Hindi Passport and Hindi Pass Plus Package Premium Channel 1552
> Longhorn Network to Standard TV in digital format Channel 383
> Manhandle to Adult Premium Channel 1828
> NFL Network to Preferred Cable Channel 310
> NFL Red Zone to TWC Sports Pass on Channel 311
> NDTV 24x7 to Hindi Passport and Hind Pass Plus Package Premium Channel 1557
> Penthouse to Adult Premium Channel 1805
> Playboy to Adult Premium Channel 1811
> Playboy en Espanol to Adult Premium Channel 1812
> REAL to Adult Premium Channel 1807
> SEC Network to Standard TV in digital format Channel 384
> SEC Alternate to Standard TV in digital format Channel 385
> SET Asia (SONY) to Hindi Pass, Hindi Pass Plus, Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1541
> Star India GOLD to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1550
> Star India PLUS to Hindi Pass, Hindi Pass Plus and Hindi Passport Premium Channel 1553
> Swagat to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1540
> TEN to Adult Premium Channel 1809
> Too Much For TV to Adult Premium Channel 1846
> TV Asia to Hindi Pass Plus and Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1542
> UTV Movies to Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1530
> Vivid to Adult Premium Channel 1815
> Willow to Hindi Pass Plus and Hindi Passport Package Premium Channel 1554
> ZEE-TV to Hindi Pass, Hindi Pass Plus and Hindi Passport Premium Channel 1533
> * HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service
> 
> 
> http://help.twcable.com/twc_programming_notices.html
> 
> also TWC is adding TV Japan in Dallas and Austin TX lol it may be in HD as the legal notice has the asterisk next to TV Japan on channel 1500 indicating it is a HD channel
> 
> also another international channel TWC has gained rights to is Swagat TV it is Hindi.


Hi Keven! Sup?

When you said Texas is getting TWC VOD for the first time? Really? Cuz VOD has been around forever on all the TWC systems. Or do you mean new VOD channels? Anybody have news for TWC or BHN getting Movies! Network? There website shows it is up in Indiana and North Carolina:

http://moviestvnetwork.com/

Wisconsin is getting Get TV on TWC at the end of this month. This is an old classic movie station. Sort of like TCM, but with commercials. Movies! Network is more current.

Jack


----------



## Nayan

Movies is pretty cool, but I really like Grit as it has old John Wayne, Clint Eastwood and Chuck Norris movies (which I love!) . No idea if they will add them to the lineup or not though.


----------



## Dah Finstah

I have the Samsung SMT-H3090. Guess I'm due for an upgrade? Are the new, 4- or 6-channel DVRs more money? Which do you recommend? Contact BHN by phone to have delivered, or go to "store" to pick up?


----------



## kevin120

Satch Man said:


> Hi Keven! Sup?
> 
> When you said Texas is getting TWC VOD for the first time? Really? Cuz VOD has been around forever on all the TWC systems. Or do you mean new VOD channels? Anybody have news for TWC or BHN getting Movies! Network? There website shows it is up in Indiana and North Carolina:
> 
> http://moviestvnetwork.com/
> 
> Wisconsin is getting Get TV on TWC at the end of this month. This is an old classic movie station. Sort of like TCM, but with commercials. Movies! Network is more current.
> 
> Jack


no I do mean for the first time
VOD is launching on TWC systems in parts of Texas that were upgraded to 860MHz about a decade or longer ago but never got VOD or SDV lol


----------



## Satch Man

Satch


kevin120 said:


> no I do mean for the first time
> VOD is launching on TWC systems in parts of Texas that were upgraded to 860MHz about a decade or longer ago but never got VOD or SDV lol


Cool stuff there Kevin!

You'll enjoy VOD!!

Satch


----------



## kevin120

Satch Man said:


> Satch
> 
> Cool stuff there Kevin!
> 
> You'll enjoy VOD!!
> 
> Satch


lol Satch we have VOD where I live on TWC is it just systems near the Mexico border that don't have it yet.


----------



## freewill1

Dah Finstah said:


> I have the Samsung SMT-H3090. Guess I'm due for an upgrade? Are the new, 4- or 6-channel DVRs more money? Which do you recommend? Contact BHN by phone to have delivered, or go to "store" to pick up?


I have the new Arris 6-tuner which also has 1TB for storage. It has been great not having to worry about conflicts and the increased space

And I just went into the local office to pick up. no issues installing it


----------



## HDOrlando

There was nothing in today's paper.

I am not expecting much but always good to catch those notices.

Either way, Yimitz will give us a preview tomorrow. It might be the first time in months he let's us know what will be in our notice before we see ours.


----------



## the64gto

freewill1 said:


> I have the new Arris 6-tuner which also has 1TB for storage. It has been great not having to worry about conflicts and the increased space
> 
> And I just went into the local office to pick up. no issues installing it


What office did you use??


----------



## freewill1

the64gto said:


> What office did you use??


that was at the Kissimmee (sp) office


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> There was nothing in today's paper.
> 
> I am not expecting much but always good to catch those notices.
> 
> Either way, Yimitz will give us a preview tomorrow. It might be the first time in months he let's us know what will be in our notice before we see ours.


Not much news to report.

MTM list: Gol TV, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Outdoor Channel & Youtoo.

The agreement with Jewelry Channel expires September 30, and the usual "we may have to cease carriage ..." boilerplate.

On or after October 1, Hallmark Movie Channel will rebrand to Hallmark Movies and Mysteries.

On or after October 18, C-SPAN3 SD/HD will change tiers from Premier to Standard.

That's all she wrote.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,

I'm not surprised at all. The possibilities list is slim and most on it are not even serious possibilities but it's good never to miss a notice.

The only news is Jewelry Tv appears to still be on MTM's.

Thanks as always!


----------



## Nayan

yimitz said:


> Not much news to report.
> 
> MTM list: Gol TV, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Outdoor Channel & Youtoo.
> 
> The agreement with Jewelry Channel expires September 30, and the usual "we may have to cease carriage ..." boilerplate.
> 
> On or after October 1, Hallmark Movie Channel will rebrand to Hallmark Movies and Mysteries.
> 
> On or after October 18, C-SPAN3 SD/HD will change tiers from Premier to Standard.
> 
> That's all she wrote.


Thank you Yimitz! I didn't expect to see much of anything, but it was nice to see your notice first .


----------



## HDOrlando

Our notice is much like Michigan's

QVC and News 13 are moving to Standard and on or after October 7, I think more of the digital transition kicks in.

Not much happening and it's not a surprise given how bone dry the possibilities list is.


----------



## Nayan

I think we're pretty much done as far as getting anything new for awhile. Besides a few niche channels there's really nothing more to get.


----------



## Nayan

How easy is online chat to use? I want to add EPIX and tried ordering by remote, but it gives me an error.


----------



## Maya68

Nayan said:


> How easy is online chat to use? I want to add EPIX and tried ordering by remote, but it gives me an error.


I used it this weekend to order the Sports Pack. Football season has started, you know...  It is very quick and easy. Just have your account number handy.


----------



## Nayan

I am stoked for football! Thanks, I'll use that then instead of calling .


----------



## HDOrlando

The live chat is awesome and not a 30 min wait like calling into customer service.

I've got to order Sports Pass for NFL RedZone.


----------



## kevin120

hmm looks like TWC is going to be adding HD Channels in October to areas that are missing some channels such as ShopHQ HD, MTV2 HD, TV Land HD, Fox Deportes HD those are being added in Yuma AZ on October 29th also ShopHQ HD seems to be an nationwide add in October for some reason and even the midwest region is supposed to get it for some reason? lol. NHL Network is moving to Variety Pass on October 1st (where carried) nothing new on new areas getting it added. Wichita Falls is losing a analog channel that is on channel 17 and it is moving to digital only. TV Japan now listed for Wichita Falls TX as well as Dallas and Austin. Starting to think Wichita Falls is somehow tied into the the Dallas cluster for channel distribution.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

That could be a sign an NHL Network deal is close.


----------



## Nayan

I am all set! I ordered EPIX, already had Sports Pass and my Sunday food menus are all in order. Let football season commence!! 

I hope a deal does get done with the NHL. It would be nice to have that finally off the MTM.


----------



## kevin120

Dallas is apparently getting Jewelry TV duplicated on channel 78 in digital format only on Digital Basic tier I wonder why bother unless they are going to put it on the expanded basic tier digital only lol 

some other areas are also having Jewelry TV added to a channel below 100.


----------



## HDOrlando

That might show a deal for Jewelry TV is close as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

FamilyNet now has retro programming HD episodes of "Charlie's Angel's" and T.J. Hooker" like NBC Universal used to have.

Just now, I saw a line that RFD-TV will be added to millions of households that carry just FamilyNet. They expect to announce agreements in the coming month.

Not sure if this will effect us but you never know.


----------



## VGPOP

Wasn't the Movie Channel supposed to be removed from your channel lineup, September 1st?

I still have it in mine. I really hope BH doesnt charge me an extra $14 dollars without my authorization.


----------



## Nayan

I would call them or do online chat to make sure you're not getting charged for it.


----------



## VGPOP

I just checked. They removed it today. It took them five days.


----------



## HDOrlando

RFD-TV got a deal with AT&T. They had previously only had FamilyNet.

That line across the programming I believe indicated more systems. 

The TWC deal is on MTM's and RFD-TV is trying really hard to use the mergers to fight for carriage.

Since BHN does not know what they want to do yet if the TWC-Comcast merger goes through, I doubt a renewal would effect us especially since Gary indicated they don't want to add it outside of the Bakersfield market.

We will see though. After all, not much else to talk about these days with a dried up possibilities list and no channels in serious danger of being dropped.


----------



## Nayan

I think a lot of things are going to hinge on the merger. Sadly at this point there's more questions than answers and we just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## voltaire10

VGPOP said:


> I just checked. They removed it today. It took them five days.


I still had TMC as of last week. I, like VGPOP, was concerned that I would be charged since the letter said the subscription would end 9/1. After an hour "chat" with Jermaine of BHN, I gave up and said I would call in. For some reason, he was having to remove Showtime and TMC, and when Showtime was added back to the account the cost was going up to $14 (there was a 3-month intro at $10/month). I told him that was a load of crap and not to make any of the changes. I'm hoping it will work itself out...maybe it's tied to each subscriber's billing cycle?


----------



## joepalace

*DVI & Enhanced DVR*

Hi Folks!

I currently have a CISCO DVR connected to my "old" HDTV via component (Y,P, B) cables. The TV does not have HDMI connectors, but does have a DVI connector. I ordered the new "enhanced" DVR that can record up to 6 programs at once and I just read that it requires an HDMI connection. The rep did not mention that requirement, so now I am scrambling to find out if will work with a "HDMI to DVI-D" adapter, otherwise I will have to cancel the installation appointment.

Anyone connecting a BH set top box using an HDMI to DVD adapter? Does it work?

Note: The TV is a HITACHI 51SWX20B.

Thanks!


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando check this out looks like Northeast Ohio is finally getting some love  :

TIME WARNER CABLE We are currently involved in discussions regarding the services and/or stations listed below. While we cannot guarantee that we will reach agreement with the relevant programmers and/or broadcasters, we are listing these services/stations here in the event that those discussions lead to the dropping or addition of the following services/stations: American Life/Youtoo TV, Jewelry TV, NHL Network, NHL Network HD, NHL Center Ice, Outdoor Channel, Outdoor Channel HD and RFD-TV. From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned: Sports Time Ohio may be repositioned to the Digital Variety Tier. On or after September 24, 2014, WJET-DT2 MeTV will be added in Starter TV on Ch. 987 in the City of Erie, Corry and Suburban Erie. On or after September 25, 2014, the following On Demand services will be added: Epix On Demand on 590/1590, Encore On Demand on 289/1289, Filipino Channel On Demand on 850. On or after October 1, NHL Network will be made available in the Digital Variety package. NHL Network will remain on channels 324 and 1324. *On or after October 17, 2014, the following channels will be added to Variety Pass: Smithsonian Channel channel 145; Revolt HD channel 1264, Al Jazeera America HD channel 1376, QVC Plus channel 179, Nick Toons HD channel 1104, Nick Jr. HD channel 1107. The following channels will be added in Sports Pass: Universal Sports and Universal Sports HD channels 314 and 1314, BeIn Sports and BeIn Sports HD channels 337 and 1337, TV Games Network channel 332, English Premiere League and English Premier League HD channels 771 - 775 and 1771 - 1775. The following channels will be added to Nuestra Tele: BeIn Sports Espanol and BeIn Sports Espanol HD channels 836 and 837. The following premium channels will be added: Epix East HD, Epix West HD, Epix 2 HD and Epix 3 HD channels 1591 - 1594; Starz Edge HD, Stars Comedy HD, Starz Black HD, Starz Cinema HD channels 1678 - 1682, Encore Drama HD and Encore Action HD channels 1293 & 1296. Digital cable ready equipment, such as a digital set-top box or CableCARD equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product, will be required to view Smithsonian Channel, Revolt HD, Al Jazeera America HD, QVC Plus, Universal Sports, Universal Sports HD, BeIn Sports, BeIn Sports HD, BeIn Sports Espanol, BeIn Sports Espanol HD, English Premier League, English Premier League HD, Nick Toons HD, Nick Jr. HD, Epix HD channels, TV Games Network, Starz HD channels, Encore HD channels. ShopHQ HD will be available in the same package where ShopHQ is currently carried. On or after October 30, 2014, Here TV premium service will be added on channel 690. On or after November 4, 2014, TV Games Network will be added to Sports Pass. TV Games will remain on channel 332. *For up-to-date listings of our packages and channels, visit our website at www.timewarnercable.com. Programming is subject to change. Not all services available in all areas; changes may vary by location. Restrictions may apply. Sep 17


----------



## HDOrlando

Very nice and in that notice, there are even more signs a new deal for NHL Network/NHL Center Ice is close.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Very nice and in that notice, there are even more signs a new deal for NHL Network/NHL Center Ice is close.


from the notices that I am seeing for Texas we are getting: BYU TV, ShopHQ HD, here! TV premium 24x7 channel to complement the VOD channel. Would love for the Dallas notice to mention NHL Network being added  along with TV Land HD, and MTV2 HD being added


----------



## HDOrlando

Hopefully, it will happen.

May BHN Bakersfield also get NHL Network.

On that notice, the only thing we do not have is Revolt and it does not seem like BHN will be adding it.


----------



## taterb1

I just got the new "enhanced" DVR also. I have my TV (Hitachi 51S500) connected to an audio amp/HDMI switch and that is connected to the TV with an HDMI to DVI adapter cable and it is working good. I'm not sure of the type of adapter but the book shows it as a DVI-HDTV connection. The audio is handled by the audio amp.

I hope this helps.



joepalace said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I currently have a CISCO DVR connected to my "old" HDTV via component (Y,P, B) cables. The TV does not have HDMI connectors, but does have a DVI connector. I ordered the new "enhanced" DVR that can record up to 6 programs at once and I just read that it requires an HDMI connection. The rep did not mention that requirement, so now I am scrambling to find out if will work with a "HDMI to DVI-D" adapter, otherwise I will have to cancel the installation appointment.
> 
> Anyone connecting a BH set top box using an HDMI to DVD adapter? Does it work?
> 
> Note: The TV is a HITACHI 51SWX20B.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Maya68

I have recently noticed that on some channels, the commercials' volume is much louder than on the shows. Has anyone else noticed this issue? We are watching AMC now but I think it is happening on other channels. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Nayan

Yes! Dialog is this....commercial is this!! Drives me insane!


----------



## Maya68

Nayan said:


> Yes! Dialog is this....commercial is this!! Drives me insane!


LOL! I thought they had passed some FCC regulation regarding that... At least it is not my DVR.


----------



## Dah Finstah

Maya68 said:


> LOL! I thought they had passed some FCC regulation regarding that... At least it is not my DVR.


It's the CALM Act - F.C.C. has been enforcing the 2010 law since 2012. Complain to the FCC and see justice done!


----------



## Maya68

Dah Finstah said:


> It's the CALM Act - F.C.C. has been enforcing the 2010 law since 2012. Complain to the FCC and see justice done!


Thanks! Here is the info to file a complaint: http://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/loud-commercials

They want very specific info about the commercial and the show so I will have to make a note next time I watch that channel.


----------



## Dah Finstah

This may have been covered way down in the forum, but I need to ask - anyone else seeing heavy (i.e. unacceptable) compression, particularly on certain channels? WKMG (1060/6.1) seems to suffer the worst, especially during sports/football, rendering the shows almost unwatchable. Streaming (4 separate sources) looks better!


----------



## Dah Finstah

OK. Watching the Steelers/Panthers game on WESH (1020, 2.1) and this is some of the best HD (other than BD or streaming) I've seen in a while! Sharp details and minimal motion/compression artifacts. Why can't all channels be like that all the time?


----------



## Nayan

Sunday night I switch off my box and watch football OTA. So much better!


----------



## Gator5000e

Do any of you guys with one of the new Enhanced DVRs want to see the PIP feature enabled on them? Please let say something here, or if you are in this forum here:

https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/r29446299-TV-POLL-BHTV-Most-Desired-New-Features~start=60

Even if you don't care yourself about PIP, a number of us with the enhanced DVRs would like it, so maybe place a vote for us.....please? I really miss it during football season but the advantages with the new DVR don't allow me to give it up. Especially with all the new and returning fall shows starting. But I don't see why we can't have both!!

Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will find out from Yimitz if we can expect anything in our notice when Michigan gets theirs on Thursday.

Apparently Flix HD and Showtime Family Zone HD are now available so they could be possibilities.

Others like Daystar HD and perhaps the Pac 12 Regionals could be in play but I am not expecting much.

Then again, there could be something like channels moving off of SDV or something.

We will have to see. If only BHN put these online........


----------



## Sgooter

Dah Finstah said:


> This may have been covered way down in the forum, but I need to ask - anyone else seeing heavy (i.e. unacceptable) compression, particularly on certain channels? WKMG (1060/6.1) seems to suffer the worst, especially during sports/football, rendering the shows almost unwatchable. Streaming (4 separate sources) looks better!


I've noticed it on 1060-HD several times during sports broadcasts: The running players and the balls inflight are strobing across my plasma screen - like watching an old LCD TV with slow refresh rates.


----------



## Satch Man

Maya68 said:


> I have recently noticed that on some channels, the commercials' volume is much louder than on the shows. Has anyone else noticed this issue? We are watching AMC now but I think it is happening on other channels. Has anyone else noticed this?


I think there is a fix for this!



*Press "Settings" on your remote.*
*Go to "Devices."*
*Scroll through the list until you find something that I think says "Volume" *
*Change that setting to "Fixed."*

This should stabilize the sound between the commercials and the programs. If that does not work, you might need to see if a similar setting exists for the volume on your TV.


Jack


----------



## Maya68

Satch Man said:


> I think there is a fix for this!
> 
> 
> 
> *Press "Settings" on your remote.*
> *Go to "Devices."*
> *Scroll through the list until you find something that I think says "Volume" *
> *Change that setting to "Fixed."*
> 
> This should stabilize the sound between the commercials and the programs. If that does not work, you might need to see if a similar setting exists for the volume on your TV.
> 
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack. My box was already set that way so I think it is a channel issue.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> We will find out from Yimitz if we can expect anything in our notice when Michigan gets theirs on Thursday.
> 
> Apparently Flix HD and Showtime Family Zone HD are now available so they could be possibilities.
> 
> Others like Daystar HD and perhaps the Pac 12 Regionals could be in play but I am not expecting much.
> 
> Then again, there could be something like channels moving off of SDV or something.
> 
> We will have to see. If only BHN put these online........



Small notice today, I had to hunt to find it.

MTMs: Gol TV, Jewelry TV, NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Outdoor Channel and Youtoo.

Also, there's a Starz free preview scheduled for November 27 through 30.

That's it for this month.


----------



## Nayan

HDO: I don't foresee anything being added this month. It's pretty dry out there  The only news of late is Hub will become Discovery Family Channel on October 13th with a slight programming change.

Maya: It seems to be channel issues. I changed both my TV and box like Jack said, but it's still happening on a couple of them. I guess we'll have to suffer with being blasted/yelled at .

Gator: I expressed my displeasure with no PIP over there already. Huge dealbreaker for me, especially with so many sports going on at the same time!


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: Thanks so much!

Nayan: There is really nothing on the carriage deals to add. It's good to keep up though.

The sucks on The HUB as I liked that name.


----------



## Nayan

Me too HD . At least they are keeping most all of the core programming.

Thank you Yimitz for the update! I still wish they'd get a deal done for the NHL, but as long as they play nice and we're still able to view it I'm happy.


----------



## HDOrlando

The Birmingham notice had Video Rola HD in their notice.

It's a Nuestros Canales Channel. So, we get something I guess and Spanish Language and International channels are likely the new norm until an HD holdouts goes HD.


----------



## diesel32

Nayan said:


> HDO: I don't foresee anything being added this month. It's pretty dry out there  The only news of late is Hub will become Discovery Family Channel on October 13th with a slight programming change.


And TVGN's changing their name to POP so we won't confuse the with the horse channel anymore
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/tv-guide-network-pop-rebrand-732752


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing new in our notice.

Same channels on MTM's and The Starz Free Preview was mentioned.

While Video Rola HD was not, I still expect it in November.

Unless Pivot is added or Chiller finally decides to go HD, there is nothing to get excited about these days.


----------



## Nayan

I think it'll be pretty quiet around here. Makes me sad as we're usually a lively group full of chatter, but we've got pretty much everything there is to be had aside from the channels that aren't in HD and a few niche ones. I am still hopeful you will get your Pivot before the end of the year though .


----------



## HDOrlando

Very true.

It's the bad side of having so much I guess.

It would be nice if Pivot came but I remember there was a time when there were three channels that were out of reach for years and even decades before they got added.

Remember the days when we did not have Sports Channel (now-FS Florida), GSN and NFL Network? 

The dominos fell. 

We got FS Florida New Year's Day in 2009, we then got GSN and were actually one of the first to get it in HD and just two years ago, we finally got NFL Network.

Those days were fun and it was like getting cable again when the new HD channels would come and then the huge flood of them came in that fall of 2009. It was so much fun.

Now, were all spoiled and all of us have maybe 1-2 minor channels we want to round out our lineups.

To get some conversation started, everyone please post your remaining HD Wish List.

Mine.

1) Pivot HD
2) Chiller HD (Not available yet)
3) EPIX Drive-IN HD (Not available Yet)


----------



## Nayan

I'd be happy if Chiller and Military History went HD. Of course I'd like to have AXS and HDNet Movies back too but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> To get some conversation started, everyone please post your remaining HD Wish List.


I'd be willing to bet $10, that you guys WILL be the first to get Showtime Family & Flix HD...now that they were just put up.


----------



## Sgooter

*NHL Center Ice - Free Preview!*

Looks like once again, NHL Center Ice will offer a free preview of their package 8-25 Oct. Most likely beginning on CHs 537 & 1810.


----------



## oriolesmagic

With Fusion being integrated into so many deals with smaller companies through the NCTC and it coming to DirecTV, I'm really surprised it hasn't turned up on TWC and BHN yet. I would think it's probably the most likely addition right now for English programming.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter: Another sign a new deal is likely or at the very least, neither NHL Center Ice or NHL Network will be pulled this year.

oriolesmagic: I think they might be waiting until their ABC/ESPN deal is up again. The merger could also be a factor here.


----------



## WackyPacks

Hopefully, TWC gets a new deal done with the NHL Network soon. I am getting impatient not knowing whether the channel is coming to the Variety Tier here in TWC Southern California or not.


----------



## HDOrlando

WackyPacks,

If they have a drop-dead date, it will be before the season starts with NHL Network moving off of Sports pass within a few months.

I expect a new deal to be announced soon.


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando, the SEC Network launch prompted the additions of ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater and Fusion for a lot of smaller companies. Fusion was part of that deal to get SEC Network.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic: It very well might have been but if it was, I wonder why we have not gotten it yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's been almost exactly a week since we have had a post in this thread.

We will get our notice in about two weeks although the possibilities are likely bleak.

Has anyone seen anything on a new NHL Network deal or the TWC-Comcast Merger proceedings?


----------



## Nayan

Nothing about NHL, but I have seen that TWC-Comcast are still trying to convince folks that's it's a really good idea to merge . 

I was on vacation last week in the Keys and they are serviced by Comcast. Actually a little bit better PQ than BHN, which surprised me as hotel TV isn't usually known for quality .


----------



## WackyPacks

The Time Warner notice here in Socal still has the NHL Network & Center Ice listed as month-to-month. The mention of the NHL Network moving to Variety is gone though. On the other hand, the original date listed for the move was October 1 which was 2 weeks ago. So, maybe that part was removed because the date passed already. To me, it appears that the parties are not in agreement on whether there will be a move or not.


----------



## Nayan

I wish they'd make a deal already! It would be one less thing on the MTM.


----------



## Maya68

It looks like HBO will be offering a non-cable subscription service starting next year. Very interesting... I wonder what the pricing scheme will look like.

http://touch.orlandosentinel.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-81685003/


----------



## Nayan

If it is enticing enough, I might go that route and drop cable. 

Also of note to cord-cutters, CBS today launched All Access, a $5.99/month service offering streaming from it's 14 channels that it owns plus VOD of thousands of programs, including current ones: http://deadline.com/2014/10/cbs-launches-subscription-streaming-service-852895/


----------



## dotsdavid

Lots of people are waiting for watch ESPN to not need cable before cutting the cord


----------



## Nayan

You would see a mass exodus if that were to happen. Sports are really the only reason I keep cable, but with the announcement of HBO as a stand-alone and other ways to get the shows I do watch (legally!) the idea of cutting the cord is getting more attractive every day.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm sure a deal with NHL Network will be announced soon.

It looks like we will get a la carte but via Conglomerate. 

I still do like the TV and Internet bundle though but the future is coming.


----------



## Nayan

I can't remember where I read it, maybe WSJ, but it said that while a la cart could be a good thing it could also end up costing consumers more in the long run due to higher broadband costs and subscriptions, making the cable bundle seem like a bargain.


----------



## HDOrlando

That is also possible.

I'll prob stick with my bundle as I like having News 13 and watch channels owned my multiple conglomerates.


----------



## kevin120

latest TWC changes planned:

WGN America possibly being added to standard tv in non-carried areas and moving to standard tv in areas where it is currently carried on starter tv on or after 1/1/2015. 

Nuvo TV being added to Oceanic Hawaii on or after 12/31/14. Merger with Fuse TV complete on that date with Fuse fizzling out? lolz.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: The WGN America news could lead to Bakersfield finally getting it.

They are transitioning to a traditional cable network but surprising that it has taken this long.

It does sound like the Nuvo TV dispute is over and despite the denials, I expect like you FUSE and Nuvo TV to merge.


----------



## Nayan

Maybe it has something to do with them not having the Cubs games anymore?


----------



## HDOrlando

They are getting rid of sports by next year.

It will be a shame as I'll miss those Cubbie games.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> They are getting rid of sports by next year.


Actually, they are getting rid of EVERYTHING (including all local newscasts) that is run on the local WGN, so it will be just like (W)TBS became...another copycat cable channel that's mostly the same reruns that are already on other stations.
Us downstate IL folks (basically anyone OUTSIDE the local WGN viewing area) are NOT happy about this, as it was the only way to get a newscast that actually had news that pertained to IL, that our "local yokels" don't report on - not to mention no more seeing live IL lottery drawings. Luckily for me, I still have another way to watch the "real" WGN...


----------



## HDOrlando

I was looking over the On Demand Lineup and they have more HD programs with The Discovery Networks slowly beginning to add more HD content.

We likely will not see much if any HD OD content from ABC/ESPN or The Turner Networks until their next deal.

Nice to see some progress though.


----------



## Nayan

Having more OD content is always a plus. I use it often to check out new shows so I don't have to fill my DVR up with things that may not be worth it.


----------



## dotsdavid

Once the abc/ESPN deal is done we can get access to the watch apps


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> I was looking over the On Demand Lineup and they have more HD programs with The Discovery Networks slowly beginning to add more HD content.
> 
> We likely will not see much if any HD OD content from ABC/ESPN or The Turner Networks until their next deal.
> 
> Nice to see some progress though.


hmm ABC and Disney content is in HD here in Dallas on on demand they recently added tabs for Disney XD HD, and Disney Jr. HD VOD programming.

CW primetime programming is now on On Demand with TWC  SD and HD shows


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> hmm ABC and Disney content is in HD here in Dallas on on demand they recently added tabs for Disney XD HD, and Disney Jr. HD VOD programming.
> 
> CW primetime programming is now on On Demand with TWC  SD and HD shows


We have some ESPN HD but none from Disney or ABC Family.

That sounds great on The CW although we do not have that yet. 

Let me know if you find out more about NUVO TV and FUSE officially merging.

Right now though, of everything that is out, all I want is Pivot and am surprised Chiller has yet to go HD.


----------



## Nayan

I thought with the demise of FearNet that Chiller going HD would be the next step. Maybe before the end of the year? I really hope they decide to not can that channel too. That would really suck!


----------



## DrDon

kevin120 said:


> hmm ABC and Disney content is in HD here in Dallas on on demand they recently added tabs for Disney XD HD, and Disney Jr. HD VOD programming.
> 
> CW primetime programming is now on On Demand with TWC  SD and HD shows


 Ditto here in Detroit for the most part. ABC and Disney content is in HD. We have all the Disney tabs mentioned above. No CW on demand, however. Odd given that both the CBS and CW stations are CBS-owned. You'd think...


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Given their original movies (got one from Drew Barrymore's company) and popularity, it's ridiculous that they do not have a HD Channel. Chiller will not respond to requests either.

DrDon: Hopefully more comes to us soon too.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Nayan: Given their original movies (got one from Drew Barrymore's company) and popularity, it's ridiculous that they do not have a HD Channel. Chiller will not respond to requests either.
> 
> DrDon: Hopefully more comes to us soon too.


ShopHQ HD launched on TWC in Dallas today  it is SDV. In other news lol TWC bumped Ultimate internet to 100 down 5 up earlier in October lolz.


----------



## HDOrlando

ShopHQHD is 16.9. SD.

Kind of sad and Mom tells me she never watches it anyway.


----------



## Nayan

I don't watch shopping channels but if it's supposed to be in HD and it's not, then that is sad. 

It's almost notice time and I am not optimistic that anything worthwhile will be on them. Although we could be surprised .


----------



## HDOrlando

Not sure if anything is in today's paper but at worst, we find out from Yimitz tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

The notice was in today's Paper.

It had NOTHING except MTM's.

However, Gol TV and Jewelry TV were not on them so it is possible a deal has been made.

We will see if it is on the other ones or the TWC notices.

The only channels on them now are

NHL Network/NHL Center Ice
Outdoor Channel
Youtoo
Zap2it (Channel guide for people without a box)

My guess is NHL Network/Center Ice will be done soon and maybe youtoo as it has been on their quite a bit.

I do wonder what happens if there is nothing on MTM's and no channel changes, rebranding or new additions for the month. Will their even be a notice?

Anyway, I'm not sweating it as Pivot is the only thing that I want that is available and that seems unlikely.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> ShopHQHD is 16.9. SD.
> 
> Kind of sad and Mom tells me she never watches it anyway.


HDOrlando no it is broadcasting in HD 1920x1080i according to my DCX3510m's diagnostics menu not to mention the output light on the front of the box jumps to 1080i when tuned to ShopHQ HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> HDOrlando no it is broadcasting in HD 1920x1080i according to my DCX3510m's diagnostics menu not to mention the output light on the front of the box jumps to 1080i when tuned to ShopHQ HD.


Not sure what it is but it looks bad.

Have you found anything about a deal for GOL TV or Jewelry TV getting done?


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> The notice was in today's Paper.
> 
> It had NOTHING except MTM's.
> 
> However, Gol TV and Jewelry TV were not on them so it is possible a deal has been made.
> 
> We will see if it is on the other ones or the TWC notices.
> 
> The only channels on them now are
> 
> NHL Network/NHL Center Ice
> Outdoor Channel
> Youtoo
> Zap2it (Channel guide for people without a box)
> 
> My guess is NHL Network/Center Ice will be done soon and maybe youtoo as it has been on their quite a bit.
> 
> I do wonder what happens if there is nothing on MTM's and no channel changes, rebranding or new additions for the month. Will their even be a notice?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sweating it as Pivot is the only thing that I want that is available and that seems unlikely.


The Michigan notice is just the same, minus the reference to Zap2it.


----------



## Nayan

Good thing we weren't really expecting anything . 

That's a good question HD, as it will be a sad day when we no longer receive notices. We've all gotten so used to seeing them every month that it would be weird to not have them anymore.


----------



## HDOrlando

I just want them so we can be sure we do not miss anything. I think there will always be something on MTM though.

Be on the lookout for VideoRolla HD over the next week or two in the Nuestros Canales section.

I'll never watch but like to update the chart.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> I just want them so we can be sure we do not miss anything. I think there will always be something on MTM though.
> 
> Be on the lookout for VideoRolla HD over the next week or two in the Nuestros Canales section.
> 
> I'll never watch but like to update the chart.


Hawaii's Legal notice showed up yesterday looks like Nuvo TV and Nuvo TV HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Very interesting.

Given how FUSE has no new programming, a merger would not be a hard tradition.

After all, Comcast scrapped Style with two weeks official notice so it's possible.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for the news satpro.

I was actually wondering about this.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Nuvo TV HD seems to be launching nationwide on Time Warner Cable.

I found it on notices for NY, CA, OH and NC.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,

There definitely seems to be a deal done. I wonder if it will merge with FUSE though.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,

There definitely seems to be a deal done. I wonder if it will merge with FUSE though.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Nayan said:


> And it seems I lost all my friends except for HDO! :crying:


You still have me....


----------



## Nayan

Yes, yes I do


----------



## HDOrlando

Gary Rules!


----------



## kevin120

Okay here is what I think ShopHQ is doing with the HD feed it seems it is a 1080i feed but they are upconverting the 480i material and stretching it to 16:9 and believe it or not the SD feed set to stretch mode looks HD compared to the HD version of that channel :/ 

TWC is adding more channels to the Border Corridor systems in Texas:
El Rey
Ovation
Univision Deportes
Univision tlNovelas
Mun2 (eagle pass)
Chiller 
CNBC World
ESPN Goal Line/Buzzer Beater HD
beIN Sport
SEC Network
Longhorn Network
NFL Network 
NFL Redzone

I don't know if those systems have gone SDV or what or if TWC is just adding the SD versions of those channels to give customers new channels they recently launched VOD, International channels, and Adult subscription Premium channels. these systems are 860MHz.


----------



## HDOrlando

ShopHQ HD definitely looks horrible. You would think they would upgrade.

Nice to see those Texas systems getting more channels.


----------



## dotsdavid

ShopHQ hd looks like a SD channel that had been stretched to fill up up the screen. It's 2014 I don't every channel should be in hd.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,

Totally agree.

They should not have an HD channel with a picture that bad.

There are also quite a few channels still in SD-only like Discovery Fit and Health, TeenNick, Cloo, Chiller, Centric, LOGO, etc.

Not everyone has gotten with the times yet and that is sad.


----------



## Maya68

Wow. This thread has been pretty slow recently...

It seems ATT is making a push for their GigaPower (up to 1 Gbps) internet/U-Verse tv service in Central Florida. My HOA just sent us a letter saying that they will start digging in our neighborhood soon (32825 zip code) to install the infrastructure. We do not have U-Verse as an option now, just BH and Comcast. I am perfectly happy with BH but it will be interesting to see how the competition plays out. Major players are jumping on the streaming bandwagon (HBO will offer a non-cable subscription service, CBS, and I think NBC is the other one, are streaming shows one day after they air). I think big changes are coming.


----------



## Nayan

People think it will be cheaper to stream, and while I get the 'stick it to 'em' mentality it will likely cost the same, if not more. Just a quick breakdown on what it would cost monthly for the most-used streaming services (rounded to the nearest dollar) shows there's really not much savings to be had:

Netflix- $8
Hulu+- $8
Amazon- $8
HBO- $15 (suggested)
CBS- $6
Sports Package- $10 (I used MLB as reference, which last year was $120/season. Others are much higher.)

Just these alone and we're already up to $55/month ($45 no sports). Add a couple other sports packages or buy those must-see shows/movies from Amazon or ITunes and you've well exceeded what most basic cable packages cost. Now, you don't need to use all of the services above, but with the idea of "it's only X/month", those little X's can add up really quickly!


----------



## dotsdavid

If watch ESPN add a non cable streaming option I wonder how much they would charge for it


----------



## Nayan

dotsdavid said:


> If watch ESPN add a non cable streaming option I wonder how much they would charge for it


There's been some speculation that if they offered ESPN streaming-only it would be anywhere from $25-$30/month. Mind you, this is what analysts have stated and at this time there is no official word of them offering or even thinking about offering this service.


----------



## dotsdavid

Cable would loss so many people if watch ESPN as a non cable subscription option because a lot have not got ride of cable just because they want to watch sports


----------



## yimitz

Maya68 said:


> Wow. This thread has been pretty slow recently...
> 
> It seems ATT is making a push for their GigaPower (up to 1 Gbps) internet/U-Verse tv service in Central Florida. My HOA just sent us a letter saying that they will start digging in our neighborhood soon (32825 zip code) to install the infrastructure. We do not have U-Verse as an option now, just BH and Comcast. I am perfectly happy with BH but it will be interesting to see how the competition plays out. Major players are jumping on the streaming bandwagon (HBO will offer a non-cable subscription service, CBS, and I think NBC is the other one, are streaming shows one day after they air). I think big changes are coming.


AT&T is halting all fiber deployment until the latest flap about "net neutrality" is cleared up:

"AT&T to pause fiber spending on net neutrality uncertainty"
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/12/us-at-t-regulations-internet-idUSKCN0IW1JC20141112


----------



## Maya68

LOL! I read that a little while ago. A bit of an admission of guilt, I think.


----------



## ToddD

Nayan said:


> People think it will be cheaper to stream, and while I get the 'stick it to 'em' mentality it will likely cost the same, if not more. Just a quick breakdown on what it would cost monthly for the most-used streaming services (rounded to the nearest dollar) shows there's really not much savings to be had:
> 
> Netflix- $8
> Hulu+- $8
> Amazon- $8
> HBO- $15 (suggested)
> CBS- $6
> Sports Package- $10 (I used MLB as reference, which last year was $120/season. Others are much higher.)
> 
> Just these alone and we're already up to $55/month ($45 no sports). Add a couple other sports packages or buy those must-see shows/movies from Amazon or ITunes and you've well exceeded what most basic cable packages cost. Now, you don't need to use all of the services above, but with the idea of "it's only X/month", those little X's can add up really quickly!


 Add to that the cost of internet only service from the cable provider. I changed back to DIRECTV, so I went into the office to inquire about dropping my service back to internet only. The cost was $115 per month. now admittedly I have lightning 90, but at that price plus the $50+ you calculated for cord cutting streaming, your right back at the monthly for my triple play bundle with phone and DVR.


----------



## Nayan

I find that many cord-cutters do not include internet into their final tally so that's why I left it out, but you're right, once out of the bundle the price for stand-alone internet shoots up.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's another reason to stay with cable. 

On another note, we get another notice in less than two weeks.

Flix or Showtime FamilyZone HD along with maybe Daystar HD or an International and/or Spanish Language Channel could be in the cards but I'm really looking to see if deals for Gol TV and Jewelry Tv did indeed get done.


----------



## Nayan

I'm hoping the guy in the red suit will give you Pivot as a gift this year .


----------



## HDOrlando

I don't think Pivot is happening at least not this year.


----------



## dotsdavid

I want bright house to focus on getting access to apps like the watch family of apps form Disney.


----------



## Maya68

yimitz said:


> AT&T is halting all fiber deployment until the latest flap about "net neutrality" is cleared up:
> 
> "AT&T to pause fiber spending on net neutrality uncertainty"
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/12/us-at-t-regulations-internet-idUSKCN0IW1JC20141112



And the plot thickens...

FCC GIVES AT&T A WEEK TO PROVE ITS FIBER INVESTMENTS WOULD BE UNPROFITABLE UNDER NET NEUTRALITY


----------



## Nayan

Well, that will be an interesting thing to watch .


----------



## HDOrlando

Definitely.

I hope big business does not win on this.


----------



## WackyPacks

Updated notice today in Socal still shows NHL Center Ice & NHL Network as month to month. I wish the NHL and TWC would come to an agreement soon because I am anxious to find out if the NHL Network is coming to Variety or not.


----------



## Nayan

I understand fully! I too hope they make a deal, as being on the MTM and knowing that they could pull programming at any time makes me a bit nervous. I like my hockey .


----------



## HDOrlando

I doubt they'd pull in the middle of the season but am surprised their is no deal yet especially after it was reported to be close last year.

Keep in mind TWC's notices are not updated as fast as ours.

We get our notice next week.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> I doubt they'd pull in the middle of the season but am surprised their is no deal yet especially after it was reported to be close last year.
> 
> Keep in mind TWC's notices are not updated as fast as ours.
> 
> We get our notice next week.


well some changes are happening in January apparently looks like:

Baby First TV is being added to variety pass at least in Yuma AZ on 1/8/15

MLS Direct Kick is being kicked to the curb at the end of the season by the MLS and In Demand on 1/15/15. so that package is no longer a kick lol  

WGN America may change channels in certain areas to allow for the transition to expanded basic. We could see a expanded basic channel wedged in between two basic channels when this change takes effect in 90%+ of TWC systems, 

Lafamilia is being rebranded as atres series (I guess INSP networks sold it?) 

bollywood on demand changes names as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

I only recall seeing Babyfirst listed on Direct TV or Dish as an extra add on channel.

MLS Direct Kick Ending at least clears spots up for NBA League Pass on Saturdays. 

WGN America might also get added in markets that don't have it like Bakersfield. They are becoming a true national network with all the local stuff being dropped. It would be nice if Bakersfield finally got it.

Keep an eye out for a possible FUSE-Nuvo TV merger. I would be surprised if it did not happen given how FUSE only has re-runs these days.

I would love ours and Bakersfields channel differences to narrow.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> I only recall seeing Babyfirst listed on Direct TV or Dish as an extra add on channel


Actually both satellite providers now offer it on their basic pkgs

And our Comcast system has it on their Digital Preferred (top basic) tier

Uverse also has it on their U300/U450 & UFamily pkgs

Evidently they weren't too confident about getting people to shell out extra $$$ for this specific channel!


----------



## HDOrlando

They must have fought for better carriage.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I only recall seeing Babyfirst listed on Direct TV or Dish as an extra add on channel.
> 
> MLS Direct Kick Ending at least clears spots up for NBA League Pass on Saturdays.
> 
> WGN America might also get added in markets that don't have it like Bakersfield. They are becoming a true national network with all the local stuff being dropped. It would be nice if Bakersfield finally got it.
> 
> Keep an eye out for a possible FUSE-Nuvo TV merger. I would be surprised if it did not happen given how FUSE only has re-runs these days.
> 
> I would love ours and Bakersfields channel differences to narrow.


honestly I don't think a Fuse Nuvo TV merger will happen more likely than not Fuse will be rebranded to a urban-latino/hit list/pop/hip hop music station like it is currently but probably feature more latino artists such as pit bull etc. I honestly think Nuvo will probably tie carriage into Fuse contract renewals and probably cut the cost of fuse down and give Nuvo TV for probably a penny or two more I think.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

That might indeed be the case.

It will be interesting to see if it's in our notice next week.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our notice arrives this week. I wish we knew the day. It would make it easier than to have to check the paper daily.

Nuvo TV HD appears to be a possibility.

Flix HD and Showtime Family Zone HD could also be.

Other than Daystar HD, International, Spanish Language and deals we do not know about for new things, those possibilities are pretty tapped out.

It is always good to keep up on the notices though.

If anyone sees a notice, please post it.


----------



## Nayan

Nothing I'm really interested in on the horizon but I like to see the notices anyway.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's just nice to stay on top of things especially The MTM's.

I doubt Pivot is coming anytime soon so I'm not really anxious and appreciate all of the rest we do have.

In terms of HD, it's all about the holdouts now and Wvvolfan is considering having a section for the holdouts on the main chart.

Guess it's all about having a full HD experience that BHN has just about given us.


----------



## dotsdavid

The bright house tv app got an upgrade today bringing on demand to the app.


----------



## Gator5000e

A bunch of the On Demand offerings on the app are locked out to me telling me I need to subscribe even though I do already - like Showtime. Also some Fox stuff is locked out and we all get Fox. Seems like a work in progress. I tried to use the filter option for sports and nothing showed. That leads me to this little rant:

Instead of adding all this stuff to the app, why doesn't BHN concentrate on giving the main user guide/interface on the STBs more features, functionality and options. I pay BHN a lot of money every month to watch TV on my big screen, not on some little 4-9" screen. So I don't understand why more time and effort isn't spent on the user interface. A big deal is being made how the updated app now has the Last 10 channels viewed feature. So what?! Put that feature in the main user interface where it can be of use! 

As a former DirecTV customer, I can say the DirecTV user interface blows BHN's out of the water. Not even close on options, functionality, ease of use, picture quality for PPVs and On Demand, etc.. BHN seems to be taking features away instead of adding features - like PIP, for example. For me personally, watching more TV out of the house is not a priority (I watch too much when I am home) so I am not really sure the attraction there. Anbd even D*'s app allows you to pull up a virtual remote control to access all the functions the regular D* remote has. 

Anyway, rant over, for now!!


----------



## dotsdavid

Gator5000e said:


> A bunch of the On Demand offerings on the app are locked out to me telling me I need to subscribe even though I do already - like Showtime. Also some Fox stuff is locked out and we all get Fox. Seems like a work in progress. I tried to use the filter option for sports and nothing showed. That leads me to this little rant:
> 
> Instead of adding all this stuff to the app, why doesn't BHN concentrate on giving the main user guide/interface on the STBs more features, functionality and options. I pay BHN a lot of money every month to watch TV on my big screen, not on some little 4-9" screen. So I don't understand why more time and effort isn't spent on the user interface. A big deal is being made how the updated app now has the Last 10 channels viewed feature. So what?! Put that feature in the main user interface where it can be of use!
> 
> As a former DirecTV customer, I can say the DirecTV user interface blows BHN's out of the water. Not even close on options, functionality, ease of use, picture quality for PPVs and On Demand, etc.. BHN seems to be taking features away instead of adding features - like PIP, for example. For me personally, watching more TV out of the house is not a priority (I watch too much when I am home) so I am not really sure the attraction there. Anbd even D*'s app allows you to pull up a virtual remote control to access all the functions the regular D* remote has.
> 
> Anyway, rant over, for now!!


What future form direct TV guide do you want bright house to add.


----------



## Gator5000e

dotsdavid said:


> What future form direct TV guide do you want bright house to add.


Well, I would the like the Quick Tune feature where you can set 9 favorite channels for easy tuning to those channels. It was very easy to change the channels you wanted in the quick tune box. There was a button on the DirecTV remote that pulled up the box with the nine channels and you chose one of the 9 from within the box. They also have a last 4-5 channels viewed, again accessed via a button on the remote and it would like the last 4-5 channels you were watching and you could tune to one of those quickly. I would be happy with those features for now. They would be handy. Now if you want to jump around to watch a number of college football games you are really able to only quickly tune to two channels using the previous button. Since BHN uses 4 number channels on its HD channels, it's a real PIA to have to keep entering 4 numbers on the remote to get to a new channel. Having the ability to pre program 9 channels means you can instantly change to one of a number of games.Also, the DirecTV guide lets customize the guide to show only what you want to show. And you can have 3-4 custom guides if you want. 

So those would do for now.


----------



## dotsdavid

Those would be nice to have


----------



## Nayan

Totally understand Gator. I am hanging on to the box I have for dear life, since it seems to be the only one that has PIP. I have already made the decision that when this box goes, I go. I am willing to compromise on many things, but this is not one of them. I really don't care about apps or any of that other stuff. Like you, I do all my viewing at home and would rather see enhancements to the STB than worry about if I can watch certain shows on my phone.


----------



## dotsdavid

I have picture in picture, but I never use it


----------



## HDOrlando

We got our notice in this morning's paper.

*Changes On Month to Month Deals*

Outdoor Channel is not there this month. It could be a typo so we will see if it is in the coming months.

The following deals with channels expire December 31, 2014

Jewelry TV
Music Choice
The Weather Channel
TV One

*My Notes: *

- Jewelry TV must have reached an official short-term extension as they are back on MTM's after two months. 
- Music Choice was on last year I believe so it must have also been a short-term deal.
- The Weather Channel is back on MTM's. Last time, it was on them for three years and delayed us getting Weather Channel HD. Remember that? LOL!

*Showtime Free Preview*

January 9-January 11

*Other Notes*

*On or after January 7, 2015* QVC will move from channel 2 to 21 in Flagler and Volusia Counties

*On or after January 14, 2015* TVGN (178 SD/1296 HD) will rebrand to POP

*On or after January 15, 2015* Discovery Fit & Health channel 112 will rebrand to Discovery Life

*On or after January 27, 2015* WGN America may change tiers from Basic to Standard TV Service.


*My Notes*

Another Discovery rebrand and it likely leads to some new content mixed into that channel. I am betting a HD version will be available by the end of next year. It is Discovery's last English-Language Channel not in HD.

The real question about WGN America is if Bakersfield will finally add it. 

Based on the TWC notices, I thought there was a chance Nuvo TV SD/HD would be added since they have it in Bakersfield but that is not the case.

Babyfirst was also a possibility that was in TWC notices but not ours.

Bright House might be waiting for the verdict on the Comcast-TWC merger before they add anything new although there really is not that much to add.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Nayan

Thank you HDO! 

I hope The Weather Channel will get a deal done as drama would not be a good way to start the new year off .

Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> We got our notice in this morning's paper.
> 
> *Changes On Month to Month Deals*
> 
> Outdoor Channel is not there this month. It could be a typo so we will see if it is in the coming months.
> 
> The following deals with channels expire December 31, 2014
> 
> Jewelry TV
> Music Choice
> The Weather Channel
> TV One
> 
> *My Notes: *
> 
> - Jewelry TV must have reached an official short-term extension as they are back on MTM's after two months.
> - Music Choice was on last year I believe so it must have also been a short-term deal.
> - The Weather Channel is back on MTM's. Last time, it was on them for three years and delayed us getting Weather Channel HD. Remember that? LOL!
> 
> *Showtime Free Preview*
> 
> January 9-January 11
> 
> *Other Notes*
> 
> *On or after January 7, 2015* QVC will move from channel 2 to 21 in Flagler and Volusia Counties
> 
> *On or after January 14, 2015* TVGN (178 SD/1296 HD) will rebrand to POP
> 
> *On or after January 15, 2015* Discovery Fit & Health channel 112 will rebrand to Discovery Life
> 
> *On or after January 27, 2015* WGN America may change tiers from Basic to Standard TV Service.
> 
> 
> *My Notes*
> 
> Another Discovery rebrand and it likely leads to some new content mixed into that channel. I am betting a HD version will be available by the end of next year. It is Discovery's last English-Language Channel not in HD.
> 
> The real question about WGN America is if Bakersfield will finally add it.
> 
> Based on the TWC notices, I thought there was a chance Nuvo TV SD/HD would be added since they have it in Bakersfield but that is not the case.
> 
> Babyfirst was also a possibility that was in TWC notices but not ours.
> 
> Bright House might be waiting for the verdict on the Comcast-TWC merger before they add anything new although there really is not that much to add.
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


You beat me by just a few minutes. 

Our notice mirrors yours for the most part (including no mention of the Outdoor Channel). We "may" lose the analog version of WGNA on or after 1/27, and we are losing retransmission of one of our local OTA subchannels that carried Live Well Network on 1/1.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Maya68

Well, the thread is dead again... So I will share my good news. Just bought a 65" Sony 4K set. It took me about 3 years to convince hubby that it was time to upgrade our 2002 rear-projection TV. LOL!!! Did you stop laughing yet?  It should be delivered on Saturday. Netflix, Sony and Amazon are now offering 4K content. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Nayan

Good for you! I want one but I'm still on the fence as to whether it would be worth it or not. Plus my regular, dumb HDTV is still going strong so maybe when it dies I'll take the plunge.


----------



## Charles Tintera

What's this? Wife _has_ to convince hubby to buy a new TV? I've wandered into a Twilight Zone repeat?


----------



## Nayan

LOL! When dealing with my ex, at times I thought it would be easier to convince a rock to grow teeth than it would be to get him to agree to upgrade or buy anything tech-wise. Those type of guys do exist.


----------



## Maya68

Charles Tintera said:


> What's this? Wife _has_ to convince hubby to buy a new TV? I've wandered into a Twilight Zone repeat?


That's how we roll at our house!  I'm the techie, he is not interested in tech at all!


----------



## Maya68

Nayan said:


> Good for you! I want one but I'm still on the fence as to whether it would be worth it or not. Plus my regular, dumb HDTV is still going strong so maybe when it dies I'll take the plunge.


We "took the plunge" with the 4K mostly because don't upgrade TVs very often. The image (at the showroom) looked so good! Even the upscaled 1080 looked better than on a regular HDTV. The true test for me will be football games. We will have to see how it keeps up.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya,

Please keep us posted on the picture.

It's nice to see a woman pulling for a TV upgrade.


----------



## shinksma

So..delurking in this thread for a bit here:

In the last few days BH's feed to the house has been quite up and down. This morning and yesterday morning the major local channels (WESH, Local6, Fox35, etc) have all had horrible macro blocking, sometimes freezing up for a second. Other channels have been just fine (ESPN, for example). By the time the afternoon rolls around, the problem goes away - the picture was just fine last night on all the main "local" channels. 

Also, three (?) nights ago (I think Tuesday, 9 Dec) all channels had huge macro blocking issues that degraded into a situation where the screen would flash partial frames of stuff it had displayed recently, even stuff from previous channels, and occasionally go black for a few seconds, then return with garbage - this happened about 10pm-ish. The next morning it did the same, but by the time I got home in the evening everything was fine. Growf.

It did all of the above on two different TVs with their own boxes, one hooked up via HDMI one via component. 

There have been a couple of changes to my equipment recently: got a new TV, so moved the old TV to a bedroom, and got a new cable box for it (regular HD box, not a DVR), and also swapped out the main DVR for a new one (the old one was not able to store many programs, maybe 12 or 16 hours worth of HD, had it for yonks!). But everything worked fine for a few days before these recent issues.

The new boxes are Cisco boxes. I now have three boxes total (two HD DVRs, one regular HD box), which I've had before, so I'm not pulling more signal than the feed to the house can handle, AFAIK. I also dropped a couple of the premium packages - stuff I wasn't using. I can't imagine that is affecting anything, though...

No, I don't know which models I now have - I'm at work right now. I will be investigating tonight or tomorrow, if I have time (and assuming the issue doesn't magically go away).

I've called the self-help customer service line a couple of times and had my boxes "hit" - it didn't seem to help.

Anyway, I'll be digging through this thread to see if there is any troubleshooting I can do before calling BH, but I thought I'd throw this out there to see if anyone else had been experiencing issues recently, or can offer up a simple troubleshooting step for me to take that may isolate the issue immediately. It is hard to call BH about the problem if it isn't actually occurring when I call, and I just don't have time in the morning to do so before I leave for work. So tomorrow (Saturday) morning may be when I call with an active issue.

I'm wondering whether the recent cold snap is doing something to the box/bollard out on the street or somewhere else in the infrastructure, with a loose connection being made worse by the cold (contracting the metal). Which would explain why things are fine by noon-ish. I did check the physical connections on the outside of my house - they are as tight as ever.

Another thought is whether the specific cable or outlet I'm using for the newly installed cable box in a bedroom is being an issue. I'd never used that outlet before - my third box I had before was in a different room. I have swapped coax cables just in case one was causing some sort of signal reflection issue (which would kill bandwidth). Just tossing ideas around to see if it triggers anything with anyone...

Or maybe I just have a bad box, and it is confusing the other box(es) with injected noise. I should disconnect them one at a time. Arrgh, I hate not being able to troubleshoot this actively right now!

Anyway...back to your regularly scheduled programming....


----------



## shinksma

What, can't anyone help me? it's been all of 10 minutes! Why isn't this thread being flooded with suggestions?

I keed, I keed...

Thought I would add, now that I remember, that the issue on Wednesday morning was that I had total outage of BH services - phone, internet and TV, not just bad macroblocking. I got to work thinking to contact BH, tried to get to their website to look up the customer service #, but the site was down! (Or at least it was down for me!) It was there a bit later, so that's when I had my boxes re-hit...

Has BH been having some sort of "system-wide" issue in the Orlando area? Or am I just special?


----------



## Nayan

Here's my reply:



Happy? 

How long has it been since you have the line coming into your house replaced? I just had them do that for me and it solved all of my issues, so maybe that might be causing yours? Squirrels do a number on lines, especially if you have a bunch of them around like I do.


----------



## uncle phil

I'm also having same problem, losing receptions and channels, so I went with U-verse, getting all the channel except international for ten dollars more.


----------



## shinksma

Nayan said:


> Here's my reply:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy?
> 
> How long has it been since you have the line coming into your house replaced? I just had them do that for me and it solved all of my issues, so maybe that might be causing yours? Squirrels do a number on lines, especially if you have a bunch of them around like I do.


Yes, very happy now! 

The line has never been replaced, AFAIK. House was built in 1994, cable runs underground from box/bollard at the end of my driveway to the wall of my house, with the cable coming up a couple of feet out of the ground about 50 feet from the street box. 

The feed from BH has been generally pretty stellar up until this week, so I'm not going to switch to u-verse unless this becomes intractable.


----------



## StephenRC

shinksma said:


> In the last few days BH's feed to the house has been quite up and down


Call BH at 1-866-309-EASY (3279) or use the direct forum on DSL Reports. You have a signal problem, only BH can fix that.


----------



## shinksma

StephenRC said:


> Call BH at 1-866-309-EASY (3279) or use the direct forum on DSL Reports. You have a signal problem, only BH can fix that.


Yeah, I suspected as much. But it is hard to do anything about it when not in front of the actual TV and cable boxes to see what is happening. Work is annoying that way.  

Hopefully (?) it will still be a problem tomorrow morning and I can report it in real time...


----------



## Nayan

Keep us posted though. We're a nosy bunch here .


----------



## shinksma

Yep, I'll keep ya posted. btw, Does that the trick still work to get to the diagnostics page by pressing and holding down on the Select Button on the remote until the Message light comes on, then pressing on the down arrow? Or something about ch 711?


----------



## the64gto

shinksma said:


> Yep, I'll keep ya posted. btw, Does that the trick still work to get to the diagnostics page by pressing and holding down on the Select Button on the remote until the Message light comes on, then pressing on the down arrow? Or something about ch 711?


Mine works that way. I use the up arrow, same thing only different. Also, have you tried this link, Gary will help you. http://www.dslreports.com/forum/brighthouse


----------



## obie_fl

OK not HDTV or reception related but BHN just upped my internet from around 100Mbps (Lightning 90) to 150Mbps. Just ran a speed test and got 166Mbps!


----------



## shinksma

StephenRC said:


> Call BH at 1-866-309-EASY (3279) or use the direct forum on DSL Reports. You have a signal problem, only BH can fix that.





shinksma said:


> Yeah, I suspected as much. But it is hard to do anything about it when not in front of the actual TV and cable boxes to see what is happening. Work is annoying that way.
> 
> Hopefully (?) it will still be a problem tomorrow morning and I can report it in real time...


So as it turns out, the problem happened again Friday night, so I went to the Diagnostics pages on the box - nothing super obvious looked wrong. I called BHN, and described the problem, and how long it had been occurring. They said they'd send out a tech Sunday morning (earliest possible, but fine by me anyway). So about two hours after calling BHN, the signal issue went away, and hasn't resurfaced. Figures...

Anyway, tech came by today (Sunday) as promised, right on time, and he mentioned my neighbor had complained at the exact same time about signal, so the tech figured it was something wrong with the street box/bollard, and like me, thought it was getting messed around by the low overnight temps. He was right - the splitter/booster was bad, and he said the signal coming into the box is pretty degraded - probably the whole street upstream of me is having issues off and on (I live at the end of a dead-end), and the feedline should probably be replaced. He said a crew would be out here within days, likely, possibly even today to have a look-see.

Anyway, no signal issues right now, and hopefully a new line means no issues for years!

Ya know, if you think about all the signalling that gets shoved down these fiber lines and coax cables (phone, internet, High Def TV), and the abuse the physical infrastructure takes from the environment, animals, and us stupid humans, it is a wonder it works at all...


----------



## Maya68

4K TV report #1 : 

OMG! The picture quality is ridiculous! We watched Guardians of the Galaxy on Blu-Ray last night. I made it through the whole movie, not because it was a good movie, but because I was so enthralled by the images.

Watching the local news: the anchors look good but every video clip they play looks terrible. There is a lot of twitching in the videos.

We are watching football today and am having a hard time with the judder or lag or whatever you call it (remember we are coming from a rear-projection antique with none of these issues). Maybe it is because Jax suck so bad that it sucks the quality right out of the broadcast? LOL! I will have to tweak the settings so see if I can make it better.


----------



## dotsdavid

At least the colts are doing well.


----------



## dotsdavid

Has any noticed their internet is faster because It looks like bright house has upped their speed.


----------



## Nayan

Yep, they upped the speed for all tiers.


----------



## shinksma

Minor follow-up to my previous posts:

The signal was loud and clear all day yesterday, except for one complete loss of service (internet, phone and TV) for about 30 min. About an hour after that loss I was driving out of my street and saw a BHN service van parked up the street, so I assume they were checking out overall signal strength and hopefully replaced something that was degrading.

So if you don't hear from me in a while and I return to lurk mode, it is probably because everything is going just fine...


----------



## shinksma

Maya68 said:


> 4K TV report #1 :
> 
> OMG! The picture quality is ridiculous! We watched Guardians of the Galaxy on Blu-Ray last night. I made it through the whole movie, not because it was a good movie, but because I was so enthralled by the images.
> 
> Watching the local news: the anchors look good but every video clip they play looks terrible. There is a lot of twitching in the videos.


A classic case of "garbage in, garbage out". A Blu-ray should have sufficient detailed content that upscaling algorithms will be able to add (nicely faked) details, especially interpolating textures. Whereas news video clips seem to be so compressed even as 1080i/720p OTA transmissions displayed on a 1080p set that I would imagine they would not be ideal fodder for upscaling to 4K. Just like how some DVDs can upscale nicely for 1080p, but VHS is not so good - in theory the DVD and VHS tape were both NTSC...



Maya68 said:


> We are watching football today and am having a hard time with the judder or lag or whatever you call it (remember we are coming from a rear-projection antique with none of these issues). Maybe it is because Jax suck so bad that it sucks the quality right out of the broadcast? LOL! I will have to tweak the settings so see if I can make it better.


You probably have whatever motion interpolation mode enabled (they are usually on by default). TruMotion, MotionPlus, ClearMotion, stuff like that. It can make some stuff look smoother, but can also introduce artifacts. Or maybe the feed was just bad - I did have that game on for a while, but I wasn't paying much attention to it, so I can't comment on whether issues were present in the feed.


----------



## HDOrlando

This coming week, it's possible we will see a preview of our notice via Michigan since the 1st of January is a Thursday. Friday is also a possibility for our notice.

It's possible they will add NUVO TV HD or something like Showtime FamilyZone HD, Flix HD or Daystar HD.

More than likely, we will not get anything but an updated MTM list. 

As always, It's still good to keep up with these though.


----------



## kevin120

looks like TWC Dallas is pushing the digital adapters out now more widely to go all digital soon. 

Also looks like we are getting Movies! network finally on TWC Dallas. 

noticed that Gunnsion and Telluride finally got their local channels in HD after all these years  

also the Idaho, Washington, and Colorado TWC systems switch to the NCL in January. 

TWC has been moving channels around in dallas on the QAM carriers they moved Golf Channel SD from 645MHz to 669MHz. 

also they are getting ready for a new ODN release soon.


----------



## shinksma

shinksma said:


> So if you don't hear from me in a while and I return to lurk mode, it is probably because everything is going just fine...


Yet another follow-up:

BHN seems to have replaced the cable running from the street box/bollard to my house, and replaced the powered splitter on the side of the house. They did that last week, and since then, there has been no interruption, and PQ has been as good as I can expect (i.e. any deficiencies can be attributed to over-compression at the source).

Side note: since switching out the DVRs I have noticed better menuing, more space, and better responsiveness. I don't know why it took me so long to swap them out...oh wait, now I remember...inertia (a.k.a. laziness).


----------



## HDOrlando

I got this from Feb1003

Bakersfield just got some Spanish Language Channels added

TVE Internacional ch 587 sd only
ViendoMovies ch 588 sd only
Antena 3 Interacional ch 589 sd only
CBTV Michoacán ch 590 sd only
Fox Life ch 591 sd only
HITN ch 592 sd only
TeleN ch 593 sd only
Multimedios ch 594 sd and ch 1594 HD
Canal Once ch 595 sd only
Estudio 5 ch 596 sd only
TBN Enlace ch 597 sd only
Teleformula ch 598 sd and ch 1598 HD

they also added Video Rola HD on ch 1623 the SD version has been showing for some time. I just call Brighthouse they tell me this added channels are part of the Spanish package.


We have some of these but not all. I'd be surprised if we do not get them soon.


----------



## Maya68

Ever since we got the new TV, we get a huge lag between the time we change the channel and when it actually shows up on the screen. While it decides to show the channel, the TV shows "no signal". Does anyone know how to fix this? Also, the banner stays around sometimes. Anybody else with this issue?


----------



## Sgooter

Maya68 said:


> Ever since we got the new TV, we get a huge lag between the time we change the channel and when it actually shows up on the screen. While it decides to show the channel, the TV shows "no signal". Does anyone know how to fix this? Also, the banner stays around sometimes. Anybody else with this issue?


Assuming you have a hi-def TV, then you probably have several video output resolutions selected in the cable box. So, in your cable box settings I suggest the following: Settings - High Definition - Output Resolution - and then select only one of the available output resolution settings, such as either 1080i or 720p, then press the "C" button to save this change, then see how your TV responds. If your TV is then responding immediately to your channel changes, you can later go back into the same settings area, and pick which resolution setting looks the best on your TV, which I believe will be either 720p or 1080i. For the banner, you can go into the cable box settings and change the duration time that the banner stays on the screen to a shorter duration. Once you have made this settings change, if the banner continues to "stay around sometimes," then you may have a problem with your cable box, which you can discuss on the phone with a tech rep at BHN. Good luck.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> This coming week, it's possible we will see a preview of our notice via Michigan since the 1st of January is a Thursday. Friday is also a possibility for our notice.
> 
> It's possible they will add NUVO TV HD or something like Showtime FamilyZone HD, Flix HD or Daystar HD.
> 
> More than likely, we will not get anything but an updated MTM list.
> 
> As always, It's still good to keep up with these though.


Here's the info from the Michigan notice:

MTM list: NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, and Youtoo.

Agreements with the Weather Channel and TV One expire 12/31, and BHN "may have to cease carriage if [their] authority to continue is withheld" while they work out a new agreement.

On 1/1, WGN is replaced by WGN America. Also, WGN America's analog channel will be dropped on or after 1/27 and WGN America SD & HD will move from the Basic to the Standard tier.

On or after 2/5, the following services will be added to SDV:
BabyFirst, ch 113
BabyFirst HD, ch 313


----------



## Maya68

Sgooter said:


> Assuming you have a hi-def TV, then you probably have several video output resolutions selected in the cable box. So, in your cable box settings I suggest the following: Settings - High Definition - Output Resolution - and then select only one of the available output resolution settings, such as either 1080i or 720p, then press the "C" button to save this change, then see how your TV responds. If your TV is then responding immediately to your channel changes, you can later go back into the same settings area, and pick which resolution setting looks the best on your TV, which I believe will be either 720p or 1080i. For the banner, you can go into the cable box settings and change the duration time that the banner stays on the screen to a shorter duration. Once you have made this settings change, if the banner continues to "stay around sometimes," then you may have a problem with your cable box, which you can discuss on the phone with a tech rep at BHN. Good luck.



Thanks! I guess I will have to make a choice between 720p and 1080i...


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz! Let's hope there will be no drama between BHN and The Weather Channel .

Merry Christmas to you all (if you celebrate it, that is) .


----------



## the64gto

Maya68 said:


> Thanks! I guess I will have to make a choice between 720p and 1080i...


You should choose the native resolution of your TV. If it is a 1080 type then choose 1080 only on you Converter box. TV will take care of itself


----------



## StephenRC

In case anyone doesn't follow the forum on DSL Reports, the copy bit is now off, except on premium channels. Which means you have more software choices for your HTPC.


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> Here's the info from the Michigan notice:
> 
> MTM list: NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, and Youtoo.
> 
> Agreements with the Weather Channel and TV One expire 12/31, and BHN "may have to cease carriage if [their] authority to continue is withheld" while they work out a new agreement.
> 
> On 1/1, WGN is replaced by WGN America. Also, WGN America's analog channel will be dropped on or after 1/27 and WGN America SD & HD will move from the Basic to the Standard tier.
> 
> On or after 2/5, the following services will be added to SDV:
> BabyFirst, ch 113
> BabyFirst HD, ch 313


Yimitz,

Thanks so much for posting this.

Will have to let wvvolfan know Babyfirst HD is available.

Our notice could come on Friday and we probably will get the same spanish-language channels that Bakersfield got yesterday (Michigan does not get Spanish-Language Channels).

Merry Christmas Yimitz and thank you as always!


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> Thank you Yimitz! Let's hope there will be no drama between BHN and The Weather Channel .
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all (if you celebrate it, that is) .


Thanks! We do, and the same to you and yours.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> Yimitz,
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this.
> 
> Will have to let wvvolfan know Babyfirst HD is available.
> 
> Our notice could come on Friday and we probably will get the same spanish-language channels that Bakersfield got yesterday (Michigan does not get Spanish-Language Channels).
> 
> Merry Christmas Yimitz and thank you as always!


My pleasure. Merry Christmas to you and everyone else here. It's 42 degrees outside as I type this (and no snow!), so while it's not quite Florida weather, I'll take it, especially since we have a 250 mile round trip drive tomorrow.


----------



## feb1003

Merry christmas and a happy new year to every one


----------



## George903

My summary of The Notice from Florida Today. 

Remaining on the MTM list:
NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Youtoo, Zap2it. TV One will join the MTM's on December 31st 2014.

On or After February 1, 2015
Educational and Government access channels may relocate to channels 488-499.
Mun2 channels 163 and 929 will rebrand to NBC Universe.
On January 1, 2015, WGN will be replaced by WGN America.
On or after January 27, 2015, WGN America and WGN America HD will change from Basic to Standard.
On or after February 5, 2015, the following will be added to SDV
Baby First Channel 158 and BabyfirstHD Channel 1117.

Best wishes for the Christmas Season, and best wishes too for the coming year to all.

George


----------



## HDOrlando

George903 said:


> My summary of The Notice from Florida Today.
> 
> Remaining on the MTM list:
> NHL Center Ice, NHL Network, Youtoo, Zap2it. TV One will join the MTM's on December 31st 2014.
> 
> On or After February 1, 2015
> Educational and Government access channels may relocate to channels 488-499.
> Mun2 channels 163 and 929 will rebrand to NBC Universe.
> On January 1, 2015, WGN will be replaced by WGN America.
> On or after January 27, 2015, WGN America and WGN America HD will change from Basic to Standard.
> On or after February 5, 2015, the following will be added to SDV
> Baby First Channel 158 and BabyfirstHD Channel 1117.
> 
> All the best wishes for the Christmas Season, and best wishes for the coming year to all.
> 
> George


George,

Thanks for posting this.

I did not see it when I skimmed through The Orlando Sentinel at 7-11 about an hour ago.

It's good to have the BabyFirst HD Channel Number.

Please always post these no matter what I do as I do not get the paper and usually go to my barber's to see it.

Only other observation is it appears Jewelry TV and Music Choice are not on the list. Then again, it could be a typo as Michigan's had The Weather Channel expiring while it appears ours did not.

Thanks George!


----------



## George903

I should add that the print size for the notice in Florida Today is now so tiny that it takes my strongest reading glasses to be able to read it.
Also, on a fun note, I am unlikely to see the notice at _my_ barber's since I now have so little hair remaining, that my visits there are very infrequent.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Bright house is required to publish channel changes - an FCC edict - and the Toadie is obliged the print them - by contract and PSA rules but .. nothing says the notices must be large enough to read!
Our tax $$ hard at work keeping you and me informed and "considerations" in the politicians pockets!


----------



## Nayan

Totally understand about the small-print George. Every year it seems to get smaller and smaller .

(not to mention that I am getting older and need stronger spectacles  )


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy just got our notice today unlike you guys


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> Indy just got our notice today unlike you guys


dotsdavid,

Anything different from The Florida Today one?


----------



## dotsdavid

No


----------



## Nayan

Well, at least there's no surprises .

Happy New Year to you guys!


----------



## dotsdavid

In Indy cbs and cw swaped feeds at midnight and the guide was updated at 12:02 they were fast at updating the guide


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,

Bright House tends to do this fast.

When a Channel is folding though, they take it off a few hours before it leaves the air. I hate when they did that with FearNet.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

the64gto said:


> Mine works that way. I use the up arrow, same thing only different. Also, have you tried this link, Gary will help you. http://www.dslreports.com/forum/brighthouse



Not sure if he ever posted....


----------



## kevin120

looks like TWC is adding a whole buch of HD channels in the Border Corridor of Texas they are finally getting channels like lifetime HD and TBS HD lol! they are getting about 109 HD channels and some of the ones being added are CSPAN3 HD yes only CSPAN3 HD? was CSPAN1 HD, CSPAN2 HD left off by mistake? they are also getting:
FXM HD
E! HD
Esquire HD
IFC HD
Sportsman Channel HD
Fox Deportes HD
Showtime Next HD
Showtime Beyond HD
Showtime Women HD
GSN HD
Bloomberg HD

which I find interesting as Dallas is the only area in Texas to carry most of these wonder if the regional contracts for this area is under the Dallas system as in they get carriage based on what is carried in Dallas? if so that means that Dallas could be getting CSPAN HD's, GSN HD, and FXM HD


----------



## RafaelSmith

I have a question about Brighthouse with Tivo.

I currently have a Tivo Roamio 4 Tuner in main room and 2 Tivo Mini's in bedrooms all over MOCA. Currently do not have cable service so its OTA...which is all I really need......BUT the family has been asking for cable  . We really hated the BH DVR and have become hooked on the Tivo and the ability to schedule and record stuff on a single unit (Roamio) and access anything from any location (Roamio and Minis). Access to Amazon, Netflix, etc is great and the UI for Tivo is light years ahead of cable DVRs.

Now my question.....if we were to go back to BH TV service would we be able to keep our existing setup and features(multi room access, 4-tuner, etc). I have not looked into it much but I understand I will need a cable card from BH in the Roamio. Would this impose and limitations on what can be accessed from the Tivo Minis in the other rooms?

Thanks,


----------



## StephenRC

With a cablecard & tuning adapter, you won't be able to use any of the on-demand channels. From what I understand, BH will also have to install something to block the MOCA where the BH cable connects at the house.


----------



## Maya68

More cord-cutting options news.

http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/05/sling-tv/


----------



## RafaelSmith

Maya68 said:


> More cord-cutting options news.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/05/sling-tv/


Looked good until.........


> A few other technical things about how Sling TV will work: It will be a single-stream service, which means only one device will be able to access the stream at any time. If you’re watching on an iPad and your roommate turns it on through the Roku, your stream will be shut down.


Just would not work in my household hehe.


----------



## kevin120

RafaelSmith said:


> Looked good until.........
> 
> Just would not work in my household hehe.


hmm no new HD channels to report for TWC adding other than the Border Corridor finally going full SDV with about 115-130 HD channels in each system after the changes take place soon. 

TWC Dallas is supposed to start killing analog on 1/15/15 and Austin/Waco are supposed to start killing analog on 1/20/15. 

baby first TV was added to TWC in SD only. doesn't look like the programming is HD anyways as it is full 4:3 screen filled and the videos look to only be 4:3 and SD lol. So Baby First HD could be just and 16:9 HD feed up convert with black bars.


----------



## oriolesmagic

A new possibility seems to be in play for you guys - the newly relaunched Discovery Life Channel, formerly Discovery Fit & Health.

I'm seeing it appear on Cox lineups now since today was the relaunch date. I've seen it on their website for Connecticut and Cleveland so far, so it may be something coming for you guys soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,

It very well might be.

Sometimes those lineups can be deceiving but with the re-branding, I'd be surprised if Discovery Life does not launch in HD this year as it is their last english-language network that is not in HD unless it already is.

Would be great to see if this holdout get on board although I will never watch it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Does anyone remember a more boring time around here?


----------



## Nayan

It's been very quiet and it looks like nothing major is on the horizon either. The only thing worth noting is the TWC/Comcast deal, which has been held up yet again, due to some missing paperwork. It's still unclear how that will affect us but it's a good idea to keep an eye on it anyway.


----------



## jesse1684

does starz and hbo have 3d in the ondemand


----------



## Maya68

Where in Orlando can one go to listen to mid to high end home theater speaker systems?


----------



## Michaeldef

Maya68 said:


> Where in Orlando can one go to listen to mid to high end home theater speaker systems?


Good question, there was one on Edgewater dr, run by Bud who used to work ar Absolute Sound in Winter Park, but had limited gear.Daytona is the closest i know other than Magnolia and here


----------



## Maya68

Michaeldef said:


> Good question, there was one on Edgewater dr, run by Bud who used to work ar Absolute Sound in Winter Park, but had limited gear.Daytona is the closest i know other than Magnolia and here


Thanks. Pretty sad that Magnolia is really the only choice.


----------



## Michaeldef

Maya68 said:


> Thanks. Pretty sad that Magnolia is really the only choice.


What are you interested in checking out ?


----------



## Maya68

I am in the beginning stages of researching new speakers. I would like to listen to systems in different price ranges (~$750 to ~$1500) and I would also like to listen to higher end speakers, just for comparison. I would hate to rely just on others' reviews when I go to buy a set.


----------



## Michaeldef

Maya68 said:


> I am in the beginning stages of researching new speakers. I would like to listen to systems in different price ranges (~$750 to ~$1500) and I would also like to listen to higher end speakers, just for comparison. I would hate to rely just on others' reviews when I go to buy a set.



I might be able to help you, are you more wanting music in surround or stereo ? And what preference, rock, jazz acoustic etc. ? If using a sub, that price range is perfect.I was in the same situation a while back, and few of the highly regarded speakers quite sounded what I was looking for, most were too laid back, and took over a year to find the right towers.while auditioning many.dont hesitate to try as many as possible before you make your decision, as your room is not duplicated in any store


----------



## Maya68

Michaeldef said:


> I might be able to help you, are you more wanting music in surround or stereo ? And what preference, rock, jazz acoustic etc. ? If using a sub, that price range is perfect.I was in the same situation a while back, and few of the highly regarded speakers quite sounded what I was looking for, most were too laid back, and took over a year to find the right towers.while auditioning many.dont hesitate to try as many as possible before you make your decision, as your room is not duplicated in any store


I don't want to post too much off topic on this thread so let me ask a Brighthouse question first. I heard that Dish is coming out with a 4k box soon (announced at CES, I think). I guess they must have 4k capability in their satellites already. Does anyone know if BHN is planning anything along those lines? Maybe now that we have ALL the HD channels  4k should be the main topic.

As far as speakers go. My main goal is getting a tonally matched system. My current one is not matched AT ALL! Music in stereo is fine, the main purpose for the system is TV/movie watching though. I have to mount my rear speakers on the ceiling since the back of the room is open to the rest of the house. I have floor standing fronts now but would be willing to use smaller ones.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our notice comes this week.

If Showtime Familyzone HD, Flix HD and Discovery Life HD are indeed available, we could have some possiblities.

It's also possible we could geet some of those Spanish-Language and/or International Channels that Bakersfield got recently.

Mostly I am curious to see the MTM's. It should be another boring one.


----------



## Maya68

If the audio sync is off on some of my channels, which piece of equipment would be the most likely culprit? Is that the cable box? I can adjust my receiver but that would throw off the channels that are OK.


----------



## dsinger

^ When sync is off, I would expect it to be for all channels and fixable with the AVR. Try rebooting the cable box. If still a problem but only selected channels call BHN. Good luck.


----------



## Maya68

dsinger said:


> ^ When sync is off, I would expect it to be for all channels and fixable with the AVR. Try rebooting the cable box. If still a problem but only selected channels call BHN. Good luck.


It does seem like it is a BHN issue. If I pause the broadcast for a few seconds, it seems to get better and it definitely doesn't happen on all the channels. Bluray playback is fine. I will check OTA and collect the list of channels for BHN. Thanks!


----------



## Charles Tintera

Maya68 what is the audio set at coming out of your cable box?
Looks to me that BHN isnt all that concerned about audio quality but ours has 2 settings.


----------



## ddeloach

Maya68 said:


> Where in Orlando can one go to listen to mid to high end home theater speaker systems?


Try Electronic Creations. You can google them. High end.


----------



## HDOrlando

We got our notice today.

Here is what they have on MTM's

NHL Network/NHL Center Ice
youtoo
zap2it

There was No mention of Weather Channel, Jewelry TV, Music Choice or TV One.

Other than that, here is what we got.

On or after March 10, a duplicate of El Rey HD will be added to 1245 (I guess that means they are not saving this for the day if Military History goes HD)

On or after March 2, Educational and government access channels will relocate to channels 488-499.

No surprises...............


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> We got our notice today.
> 
> Here is what they have on MTM's
> 
> NHL Network/NHL Center Ice
> youtoo
> zap2it
> 
> There was No mention of Weather Channel, Jewelry TV, Music Choice or TV One.
> 
> Other than that, here is what we got.
> 
> On or after March 10, a duplicate of El Rey HD will be added to 1245 (I guess that means they are not saving this for the day if Military History goes HD)
> 
> On or after March 2, Educational and government access channels will relocate to channels 488-499.
> 
> No surprises...............


None here either in the Michigan market. The only thing in our notice is the mention of NHL Network, NHL Center Ice and Youtoo on the MTM list.


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> None here either in the Michigan market. The only thing in our notice is the mention of NHL Network, NHL Center Ice and Youtoo on the MTM list.


Yimitz,

Thanks as always!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Yawn....


----------



## HDOrlando

BHNtechXpert said:


> Yawn....


I guess no news is good news although I do hope you eventually get your RFD-TV.

If BHN would add Pivot and then Chiller would get with the times and go HD already.....

Given the great lineup BHN has and remembering when NFL Network, FS Florida and GSN seemed so out of reach, we have it really good.


----------



## msteelefl

*BHN Cisco update*

Just noticed new update on BHN Cisco boxes this morning. For lack of a better term, they seemed to have "flattened" the interface. New system font and graphics. The old search function returns (almost) without the bloated "what's new" icons. Seems to be snappier response overall. The only thing I wish they would bring back is to have the search default to the current program you are watching when you press the search. This was very handy when you changed to a program that was already in progress, and you wanted to see when/if it is going to be replayed so you could quickly schedule a recording.


----------



## heyitsme

Totally new UI today! At first I thought that I was going crazy with the bigger font. I guess that would be good as my eyes start to age. 

Anyone have an overview of any new features or is it mostly cosmetic?


----------



## Nayan

Sounds nice


----------



## HDOrlando

I got it this morning and really like it.


----------



## krhyatt

msteelefl said:


> Just noticed new update on BHN Cisco boxes this morning. For lack of a better term, they seemed to have "flattened" the interface. New system font and graphics. The old search function returns (almost) without the bloated "what's new" icons. Seems to be snappier response overall. The only thing I wish they would bring back is to have the search default to the current program you are watching when you press the search. This was very handy when you changed to a program that was already in progress, and you wanted to see when/if it is going to be replayed so you could quickly schedule a recording.


Would love to say I got the update today - but my box is stuck in a loop for the past 8+ hours with a H:### cycling...
On with Live Chat Support now - and likely will have to swap out my box, thus losing all recordings....lovely....
Will see if they keep their promise of me asking for another Cisco 8742 or not...


----------



## VGPOP

Love the new UI.

This is good.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Been looking for a change, out on here the coast. But nada so far.


----------



## HDOrlando

Babyfirst on Channel 158 launched last week but the HD version on 1117 did not.

I have no plans o watch the channel but the HD version must not be ready.


----------



## dotsdavid

I wonder what happened, maybe the hd feed of baby first was mistake


----------



## Sgooter

My two Cisco boxes were updated overnight with the new UI. I really don't like the larger-sized channel logos and program logos positioned in the lower center right and center left areas of the screen. Before this change, these logos were smaller and positioned near the bottom corners of the display, which were tolerable. In fact, I find these new logos to be obnoxious and annoying.
The logos I'm referring to are for the local NBC, Fox, CBS, and ABC channels. Looks the the other cable channel logos, such as TNT, TBS, ESPN, etc. are unchanged and are OK. Anyone else notice the logo changes?


----------



## bilmar

Sgooter said:


> My two Cisco boxes were updated overnight with the new UI. I really don't like the larger-sized channel logos and program logos positioned in the lower center right and center left areas of the screen. Before this change, these logos were smaller and positioned near the bottom corners of the display, which were tolerable. In fact, I find these new logos to be obnoxious and annoying.
> The logos I'm referring to are for the local NBC, Fox, CBS, and ABC channels. Looks the the other cable channel logos, such as TNT, TBS, ESPN, etc. are unchanged and are OK. Anyone else notice the logo changes?


I see them too on my Cisco and agree they are more annoying than before.

This change suggests that the box is adding the logos and they are not pat of the signal so perhaps there is a way to disable logos entirely. 
That is something I would choose!


----------



## Charles Tintera

We noticed a change in the font. The logos haven't bend annoying yet. Thing I wish for would be to have that info bar disappear quicker!


----------



## Kevin M. Dean

Charles Tintera said:


> Thing I wish for would be to have that info bar disappear quicker!


Menu --> Display --> Banner Duration --> (Long, Short, Medium)

Is that what you're looking for? Also at any time you can press Exit to manually make the bar go away.


----------



## ViciousLord

just came across this thread. I live in Dr. Phillips.


Random question am the only one who thinks BHN is expensive or am I being a unrealistic? I have the lighting 75 internet and extended cable channels (no premium channels), 1 HD DVR, 1 HDR and 1 convertor box. I'm paying about 142 with taxes...


----------



## Nayan

It is expensive and that's why I left. I couldn't justify paying $175/month anymore (no premiums either) for the few channels that I actually wanted to watch. Not worth it.


----------



## ViciousLord

I'm considering cutting the cord but to keep my speed tier for internet only it's 89.99 plus tax (I have my own modem). U-verse is available in my area but the fastest speed is 45mbs. at damn near the same price, plus modem rental. 


Even with the new Sling TV I'd only be saving 10-20 bucks. I know every bit counts but this sucks.


----------



## Nayan

The price difference is what got me to switch. I only had one box and was paying more than you and I have the same internet speed you have.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Dean - I have looked at that setting and know the exit key. The keys on our Clicker 5 and my old fingers don't play well together.


----------



## surfrat66

BHNtechXpert said:


> Yawn....


I was up in N.C. last week, and was channel surfing. I came upon a sub-station called "weatherscan". It was all local all the time(24/7) by the weather channel. Any chance Bright house could get this for the Orlando Market? Brings back a lot of memories from the weather channel of the past!!


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> The price difference is what got me to switch. I only had one box and was paying more than you and I have the same internet speed you have.


Nayan,

What did you switch too?


----------



## Nayan

I went to DirecTV. I love all of the features the Genie has, including PIP. Plus I have AXS and Pivot .


----------



## George903

We've got the new software in Brevard now on my Samsung SMT-H3272

It has created a problem on the DVR with the display of the runtime and the progress bar graphics. I record a 30 minute newscast each night. "LIST" showed duration of 3hr 20mins for the 30 minutes recording this evening. On playback the progress bar started with the blue bar about 80% full at the 2hr 50 min mark, and progressed from there to the end time of 3hr 20. On another night, "LIST" showed a duration of only 13 minutes but still allowed 30 minutes of playback. It has only been correct once for these nightly news recordings since the SW update. Fortunately, the actual recording is always the correct 30 minute length each night, and allows normal FF etc. Only the displayed information is incorrect.

I will post this in the official forum if the problem continues.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Hmm, we have had similar - actual length not agreeing with displayed length. Thought it was something we were doing with set up. Irritating. 
Format is a little bit easier to read. But one data display has now jumped to the left side of the screen when previously it was on the right (I am soo interested that I've already forgotten what it was displaying). Our biggest complaint would be that we can only do 2x. That means we have to search for a another showing when conflicts occur. You'd think there would be a drop-down suggesting alternative times. Yeah, sure 'but as often as the Weather Channel stops babbling about the latest clipper. People it's weather. Can't handle it? Don't go out.


----------



## diesel32

Nayan said:


> I went to DirecTV. I love all of the features the Genie has, including PIP. Plus I have AXS and Pivot .


But you're gonna miss all the cheesy BH promos & ads 





I see that SHOPHQ is now called Evine but still a stretched picture. and for the handful of cricket fans out there, the World cup will be on ch's 1170 & 1171 fo the next month or so(pay-per-view)


----------



## Nayan

Lol .


----------



## Nayan

And of course it won't let me edit my words :roll eyes:

ETA: I can do without the cheesy ads, plus Rob Lowe is more pleasant to look at


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: I'd love to have Pivot but it is only SD.

Please PM me about the deal you got as I'm curious although I will never leave BHN. We have it too good here with the channel lineup. 

diesel32: That ad is a nice thing the boy is doing but yeah, it is cheezy like Nayan said.. The middle school dances at my middle school were all after school and hardly anyone attended. I never went to one and have no regrets.

I do not like the shopping channels but whatever ShoopNBC/ShopHQ is now, it's pathetic they have that stretch picture. Stretch-o-vision is mostly gone now and they need to get with the times.


----------



## bobby1228

Anyone know what happened to the copy protection flag and TiVo. Seems to have changed again so that all channels are copy protected, not just premium channels.


----------



## StephenRC

bobby1228 said:


> Anyone know what happened to the copy protection flag and TiVo. Seems to have changed again so that all channels are copy protected, not just premium channels.


See the post here: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29864965-CFL-Heads-Up-For-Orlando-Tivo-Ceton-SD-Users


----------



## bobby1228

Thanks much Stephen!


----------



## HDOrlando

We get our notice this week.

I'm not expecting anything although if anyone is interested, feel free to click the link in my signature.


----------



## HDOrlando

We got our notice this morning and it is not your standard notice.

*MTM Agreements*

Reelz expires on April 30, 2015.

NHL Network/NHL Center Ice
youtoo
zap2it 

all remain on the deals.

*Free Previews*

We have quite a few.........

*EPIX:* March 26-29
*Starz: * April 3-6
*HBO* April 10-12

Note: All have the on or after language in there.

We always seem to have multiple Starz free previews each year but it's nice that we will get an HBO one for once.

*New HD Channel*

*On or after April 10, 2015*

*NBC Universo HD* (formerly mun2) Premier/Nuestros Canales Channel 1929


----------



## Charles Tintera

What sort of notice did you get? Snail mail?


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> We got our notice this morning and it is not your standard notice.
> 
> *MTM Agreements*
> 
> Reelz expires on April 30, 2015.
> 
> NHL Network/NHL Center Ice
> youtoo
> zap2it
> 
> all remain on the deals.
> 
> *Free Previews*
> 
> We have quite a few.........
> 
> *EPIX:* March 26-29
> *Starz: * April 3-6
> *HBO* April 10-12
> 
> Note: All have the on or after language in there.
> 
> We always seem to have multiple Starz free previews each year but it's nice that we will get an HBO one for once.
> 
> *New HD Channel*
> 
> *On or after April 10, 2015*
> 
> *NBC Universo HD* (formerly mun2) Premier/Nuestros Canales Channel 1929


The Michigan notice is very similar:

MTMs: NHL Center Ice, NHL Network and Youtoo. The carriage agreement with Reelz expires April 30.

Free previews are the same.

On or after April 15, WXYZ Live Well Network (ch 105) will rename to WXYZ Laff TV. (LWN is shutting down.)


----------



## HDOrlando

You guys don't get those Spanish-Language channels.

I think The Live well Affiliate here already switched to something new.

Thanks as always Yimitz!


----------



## Nayan

Livewell is now Heartland here. I think it switched a couple months ago.


----------



## David_T

I searched this thread and didn't find this question... so, if it is there... I apologize... 

ESPN SEC on the watch ESPN site or app is not supported for Bright House viewers. I can watch ESPN SEC on the TV and even online when I am at the house. However, if I try to watch it away from home or other SEC ESPN broadcasts (the TV only shows the one) I get this message:




"The SEC Network on WatchESPN is currently not available to Bright House Networks customers."

Is this broke or what is the reason since I am a subscriber. I can watch all the other ESPN's on watchESPN. (ESPN, 2, 3, U)

Thanks!


----------



## oriolesmagic

Fuse and Nuvo TV will be merged into the same channel by Fall.

And at that time, they're going to launch a new music service called FM at that time.


----------



## yimitz

Charter in talks to buy BHN per this article: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...talks-to-buy-newhouse-s-bright-house-networks


----------



## HDOrlando

This is big news.

We will see what happens. If things do happen, at least they have a lot of HD channels.


----------



## dotsdavid

Charter is way better than Comcast. But still don't want either of them to buy bright house


----------



## cwpl

yimitz said:


> Charter in talks to buy BHN per this article: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...talks-to-buy-newhouse-s-bright-house-networks


I hope they do.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think Charter must have made a nice offer and Bright House did no want to be part of Comcast.

I'd rather be part of Charter although you have to wonder what changes will come with that.


----------



## FloridaShark

HDOrlando said:


> I think Charter must have made a nice offer and Bright House did no want to be part of Comcast.
> 
> I'd rather be part of Charter although you have to wonder what changes will come with that.


After looking for reviews about Charter this does not look like a very good purchase for BHN customers.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/cable_tv/charter.html


----------



## oriolesmagic

For your hopes for pivot, Charter dropped the channel throughout their footprint 3/3/15. 

I think the channel has some future doubts as old agreements for Halogen expire. Halogen may have been paying for carriage in a lot of places (former sister INSP is, and got thrown off DirecTV because they stopped paying for a while).


----------



## HDOrlando

The whole Cable system is becoming a monopoly.

Almost all channels are owned by 6-8 conglomerates and now the cable systems themselves are attempting to get bigger.

That does not sound good for Pivot who is an indy. I'd really like to have that channel though.


----------



## Charles Tintera

I had had the opportunity to talk to Bright house Rep. Was told that they pushed out a software upgrade last week (for Brevard County Fla) and may have cause the problem we are seeing. First we notice video drop outs. The screen would go dark and we would see a Vizio menu bar telling us that there wasn't any signal from the cable box and sometimes at start up we saw a message that the TV was receiving a signal with an unsupported resolution (!). It was more like a blink than a pause. But before that (saw this on a program I recorded last Tuesday) there were audio drop outs. The audio portion would just stop and the sound bar lights would go out. This was a longer phenominum than the video drop outs. Bright house send out a reset for our (2 year old to us) DVR. I see it's complete - need to try and see if that solved anything (do I sound confident). Will post more if we have any other to report.

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Well that didn't fix anything. In fact it seems to be worse. I just love talking to BHN they are so helpful.

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nayan

When I had BHN what would work most of the time is unplug the box, wait a minute, then plug it back in. Sometimes just doing a hit or reboot doesn't fix it.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Well I'm reloading now saw the L numbers.

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Charles Tintera

What I saw (before i unplugged the DVR) was that the channel guide had a looonggg pause before it would tune to a new show. Right now we have 2 shows recording for wife so I would know better, or worse till these are over.

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Watching live last night wife confirms video _and_ audio drop outs _and_ pixilation.
Progress😠

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nayan

Sounds more like a signal issue than a box issue and you'll probably need a truck roll for that.


----------



## Charles Tintera

I will call BHN tonight and see what they say.

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Sgooter

I suggest you also report this problem on the DSL Reports site for BHN. Are you familiar with it?


----------



## Charles Tintera

No that's new to me. ???

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Sgooter

Here's the link
A BHN rep actively monitors and engages on the issues and discussions raised in this forum. I have found it to be useful.


----------



## dotsdavid

I miss the days of getting new hd channels. If only the channels that don't have a hd will hd like teennick for example


----------



## Charles Tintera

One recording, done around midnight Monday had a drop video out. We didn't see any during live programs.

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## WackyPacks

NHL Network & NHL Center Ice was not listed as month-to-month in today's Socal notice. If there was indeed a contract signed, then do not expect any changes as there is no mention of the channel moving to the Preferred tier. I am going to assume that the NHL Network will remain only in the Sports tier at least until the next contract.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Watching live and recorded last night. No obvious problems.

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Charles Tintera said:


> I had had the opportunity to talk to Bright house Rep. Was told that they pushed out a software upgrade last week (for Brevard County Fla) and may have cause the problem we are seeing. First we notice video drop outs. The screen would go dark and we would see a Vizio menu bar telling us that there wasn't any signal from the cable box and sometimes at start up we saw a message that the TV was receiving a signal with an unsupported resolution (!). It was more like a blink than a pause. But before that (saw this on a program I recorded last Tuesday) there were audio drop outs. The audio portion would just stop and the sound bar lights would go out. This was a longer phenominum than the video drop outs. Bright house send out a reset for our (2 year old to us) DVR. I see it's complete - need to try and see if that solved anything (do I sound confident). Will post more if we have any other to report.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


There was no update last week so the cause is something else. If you want me to look into it post here https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect


----------



## Charles Tintera

I have already posted a whine there. Yesterday the live reception was bad so I disconnected the dvr. Restarted and saw all of the same plus the dvr responce to the remote was delayed. At first all I got was On Demand episodes (whats up with that!) 
It was so bad I gave up on live (maybe a day more off will help?) and watched a Blu-ray on another TV.

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Sgooter

Charles Tintera said:


> I have already posted a whine there. Yesterday the live reception was bad so I disconnected the dvr. Restarted and saw all of the same plus the dvr responce to the remote was delayed. At first all I got was On Demand episodes (whats up with that!)
> It was so bad I gave up on live (maybe a day more off will help?) and watched a Blu-ray on another TV...


You think a different DVR might be the solution? Over the past 15 yrs or so, I've swapped out around 10 of them due to performance glitches that suddenly appear.


----------



## Nayan

I agree with Sgooter, if you already tried reboots and unplugging with no results, then possibly a new box is in order. I too swapped boxes a number of times due to issues. Sometimes they just decide to not behave properly anymore .


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: I miss those days too even though I saw them coming.

What really frustrates a lot of us are those HD holdouts but they are mostly channels at the bottom of the those big conglomerates that own everything.

TeenNick and Chiller are perfect examples. I really hope both finally get it together.

WackyPacks: That would be good news. Hopefully, that is indeed the case. It's still possible and I think likely that NHL Network will move off Sports Pass by the start of next season though as that could have been in the deal.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> dotsdavid: I miss those days too even though I saw them coming.
> 
> What really frustrates a lot of us are those HD holdouts but they are mostly channels at the bottom of the those big conglomerates that own everything.
> 
> TeenNick and Chiller are perfect examples. I really hope both finally get it together.
> 
> WackyPacks: That would be good news. Hopefully, that is indeed the case. It's still possible and I think likely that NHL Network will move off Sports Pass by the start of next season though as that could have been in the deal.


hmm I don't think we would see any tier changes for the NHL Network till maybe mayish maybe? if not next season.

TWC has some updates planned for April in a few areas: finally launching VOD in Telluride and Gunnison Colorado (they got their HD versions of OTA local channels in december) and the new lineup in January)

El Centro California is adding 23 new HD channels (Which may or may not be SDV as the wording mentions tuning adapter) (maybe they mean HD digital adapter?) that system is 750MHz compared to Yuma's 860MHz unless they upgraded it to 860MHz recently. 

El Centro Notice:
On or around April 22, 2015, the following services may be made available in an HD format. ABC Family, channel 23/122, Standard TV tier; AMC, channel 56/105, Standard TV tier; Cartoon Network, channel 44/264, Standard TV tier; CNN, channel 50/201, Standard TV tier; Comedy Central, channel 35/113, Standard TV tier; Disney, channel 22/251, Standard TV tier; Food Network, channel 37/162, Standard TV tier; Fox News Channel, channel 47/202, Standard TV tier; FX, channel 55/108, Standard TV tier; Hallmark Channel, channel 64/123, Standard TV tier; HGTV, channel 36/160, Standard TV tier; HLN, channel 46/204, Standard TV tier; Lifetime, channel 24/170, Standard TV tier; MSNBC, channel 48/203, Standard TV tier; MTV, channel 60/118, Standard TV tier; National Geographic, channel 129, Variety Pass Plus; Nickelodeon, channel 45/258, Standard TV tier; QVC, channel 4/480, Starter TV tier; Spike TV, channel 21/116, Standard TV tier; TCM, channel 631, Var Pass Plus tier; TLC, channel 42/166, Standard TV tier; VH1, channel 59/117, Standard TV tier. All services may require two-way capable digital cable ready equipment, such as a Time Warner Cable-provided set-top box or a CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Product (UDCP) used in conjunction with a Tuning Adapter. Other UDCPs may not be able to access these services without additional equipment, such as a set-top box. 

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/pln/west/el-centro.html

also they are getting E! HD on or around April 8th either TWC has opened up 8 QAMs in El Centro for new HD they are going to be using SDV and this is likely the first round of channel adds.


----------



## Maya68

Does anyone here use a Tivo with a BHN cableCARD? I am considering getting a Tivo instead of using the BHN DVR and would like to hear about experiences you have had.


----------



## dsinger

Maya68 said:


> Does anyone here use a Tivo with a BHN cableCARD? I am considering getting a Tivo instead of using the BHN DVR and would like to hear about experiences you have had.


I have been using a Tivo Premiere with cablecard since Sept. 2010. Very happy with it once cable card and tuning adapter were set up properly. Hopefully BHN has people who know how to this by now. Much rather have the Tivo than any BHN box I am currently aware of. Pretty much set and forget once setup properly except you need to reboot the tuning adapter occasionally.


----------



## the64gto

dsinger said:


> I have been using a Tivo Premiere with cablecard since Sept. 2010. Very happy with it once cable card and tuning adapter were set up properly. Hopefully BHN has people who know how to this by now. Much rather have the Tivo than any BHN box I am currently aware of. Pretty much set and forget once setup properly except you need to reboot the tuning adapter occasionally.


I did a very cursory search of getting a TIVO and if I understand it correctly (please correct if wrong), you lay out $400 for a TIVO box,(Roamio+) then add $15 monthly TIVO fee and then $5 BHN fee for cable card and tuning adapter. Does BHN add any other fees for use? Fuzzy math says for the first year, that equals $53/month. I was thinking of replacing one of my DVR's but this can't be right is it??


----------



## Nayan

Not quite . You buy the Tivo box itself (which can run from $150 to $400) and then you have two choices: spend $500 for what's called a 'lifetime' sub, or pay the regular $15/month sub to them with a commitment of one year. BHN charges roughly $3 for the card but the tuning adapter is free.


----------



## dsinger

It's been a while but I seem to remember having a bit over $500 total. This includes a lifetime (of the box) subscription. Cable card is $2.95 month. Lifetime was less than normal since I found a coupon code for some thing like $200. If you follow the Tivo threads in the DVR section, Tivo and other sellers will offer good deals from time to time as well as discounts on monthly and/or lifetime service.


----------



## the64gto

Nayan said:


> Not quite . You buy the Tivo box itself (which can run from $150 to $400) and then you have two choices: spend $500 for what's called a 'lifetime' sub, or pay the regular $15/month sub to them with a commitment of one year. BHN charges roughly $3 for the card but the tuning adapter is free.


OK....So 400+500+36=936 936/12= $78/month for first year.  If I get a TIVO, I am getting a new one, not flee bay one.


----------



## the64gto

dsinger said:


> It's been a while but I seem to remember having a bit over $500 total. This includes a lifetime (of the box) subscription. Cable card is $2.95 month. Lifetime was less than normal since I found a coupon code for some thing like $200. If you follow the Tivo threads in the DVR section, Tivo and other sellers will offer good deals from time to time as well as discounts on monthly and/or lifetime service.


OK..will watch that thread for a while


----------



## Maya68

the64gto said:


> OK....So 400+500+36=936 936/12= $78/month for first year.  If I get a TIVO, I am getting a new one, not flee bay one.


You forgot to substract the monthly BHN fee for the DVR you are returning.  I am not sure about paying the "lifetime" Tivo fee, especially not if it is only for the lifetime of the box. You would not see a benefit until after 33 months of using that particular box. I would not go that way, if I decide to upgrade at some point before the 33 months are up, I lose money. So for me, the math looks more like (unless I find a discount code for the lifetime service):

$400 one time fee for the box (I would not bundle into my monthly cost)
$3/month for the card rental
$15/month for Tivo service
($8)/month for returned BHN DVR

That is $10 monthly more than I pay now, for a better DVR with more tuners. Not too bad in my mind I think I will start looking out for sales/discount codes.


----------



## dsinger

^ You need to verify this in the Tivo threads but I remember various posters there saying that Tivo will transfer lifetime to a new box at prorated $ if you buy a new box from Tivo when they send you special offers to upgrade (i.e Premiere to Roamio). Offers from them are frequent if you already have a Tivo. Also, increasing the HD size in the box or by external added drive is easy. One thing potential Tivo buyers need to remember is Tivo's business is making and selling STBs. BHN and others buy STBs in mass for the lowest bid and tack a fee onto your bill to pay for them. I view this as providing much less incentive to get the best product for customers.


----------



## the64gto

Maya68 said:


> You forgot to substract the monthly BHN fee for the DVR you are returning.  I am not sure about paying the "lifetime" Tivo fee, especially not if it is only for the lifetime of the box. You would not see a benefit until after 33 months of using that particular box. I would not go that way, if I decide to upgrade at some point before the 33 months are up, I lose money. So for me, the math looks more like (unless I find a discount code for the lifetime service):
> 
> $400 one time fee for the box (I would not bundle into my monthly cost)
> $3/month for the card rental
> $15/month for Tivo service
> ($8)/month for returned BHN DVR
> 
> That is $10 monthly more than I pay now, for a better DVR with more tuners. Not too bad in my mind I think I will start looking out for sales/discount codes.


The $400 one time fee is a cost of getting TIVO service. What if BHN offered $400 one time fee to sell you a single DVR and added $3+$15 a month for service after that. No way I would take that deal either My fuzzy math figures were looking at the cost of getting/starting TIVO service, it has to include the up front costs, I just looked at it over the first year. The second year and beyond, those monthly costs would steadily go down to a point where you said 33 months to break even. Unlike DTV where the 2nd year cost go up quite a bit (month 13-24). I have 2 dvr's at present, changing out to 2 TIVO's or equivalent equipment to service 4 TV's makes my head hurt.  I seen an option for TIVO ??that if you paid by the year for the service, it would equate to $12.95 a month. ?? I continually challenge bhn services against DTV, Dish, TIVO, netflix, Google, amazon and OTA and combinations of them for what I consider a better deal for me. The search continues. Enjoying this comparison of services though!!


----------



## Nayan

I switched to DirecTV but still have BHN for my internet. I hated being nickled and dimed for everything and I had had enough. It is good to look at all of you're options though and I did the same thing. I actually felt sad leaving BHN, since I've had them when they were CableVision way back in the day but I am much happier and feel I get more value for my money now.

Tivo is a viable option, but remember there is no On Demand available if you use/need it.


----------



## the64gto

Nayan said:


> I switched to DirecTV but still have BHN for my internet. I hated being nickled and dimed for everything and I had had enough. It is good to look at all of you're options though and I did the same thing. I actually felt sad leaving BHN, since I've had them when they were CableVision way back in the day but I am much happier and feel I get more value for my money now.
> 
> Tivo is a viable option, but remember there is no On Demand available if you use/need it.


No On Demand......Crap I say. DTV has on demand? How does that work for you? (believe it comes thru the internet?)


----------



## Nayan

I do have it and yes it comes through the internet. Mine is hardwired and I have no stuttering or freezing while watching.


----------



## yimitz

The Michigan notice showed up a tad early this month.

Youtoo is the only thing on the MTM list.

The carriage agreement with Reelz expires April 30.

On or after May 1, Vivid TV will be added as a Premium Subscription channel (848) and also will be available via Premium Subscription On Demand. As far as I can tell, this is a "adult entertainment" service (and its placement 'way up in the 840s on our system reflects that).

That's it for this month.


----------



## Gator5000e

Nayan said:


> I do have it and yes it comes through the internet. Mine is hardwired and I have no stuttering or freezing while watching.


Congrats on the switch!! Glad you were able to finally make the move. I wish I could (no offense, Gary). BHN seems intent on working on everything other than the user interface. DirecTV blows them away in that category. So many more options and features. Custom guides, PIP on some boxes, Sports scores and weather widgets, PPVs in 1080p, etc., etc., etc.. If I ever leave the condo building I am in, I am going back to DirecTV.


----------



## Nayan

I love it .


----------



## dotsdavid

yimitz said:


> The Michigan notice showed up a tad early this month.
> 
> Youtoo is the only thing on the MTM list.
> 
> The carriage agreement with Reelz expires April 30.
> 
> On or after May 1, Vivid TV will be added as a Premium Subscription channel (848) and also will be available via Premium Subscription On Demand. As far as I can tell, this is a "adult entertainment" service (and its placement 'way up in the 840s on our system reflects that).
> 
> That's it for this month.


I looked it up and vivid TV is 100% adult entertainment channel like playboy TV is


----------



## HDOrlando

With a new deal for NHL Network/Center Ice, I expect two things to happen before the start of the next NHL Season.

1) Bakersfield will finally get NHL Network.

2) It will move off of Sports Tier to Digital Basic.

With this deal done, only youtoo and the annoying zap2it mention which is a channel guide for people without a box are the only things on MTM deals.

RFD-Tv is still on MTM's for TWC and BHN Bakersfield. Once that deal is done, it could lead to us getting that channel.

Hopefully, TWC can come to a fast deal with ReelZChannel like they did The Weather Channel and TV One before they went on MTM's late last year.

It is nice to see that list so short.


----------



## dotsdavid

I would like to see nhl network on digital basic before the playoffs.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,

You never know, that very well could happen since this deal was completed now and not right before the next NHL season.

It's just nice to knock it off the MTM's.


----------



## HDOrlando

Notice came and it's pretty much the same as Michigan's.

MTM's youtoo, zap2it

Reelz expires on April 30.

Vivid and Vivid On Demand will be added too.

BTW: I updated my chart.


----------



## Maya68

It looks like the Charter buyout may be a done deal:

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/...grees-to-buy-bright-house-for-10-billion.html


----------



## JaxFLBear

Maya68 said:


> It looks like the Charter buyout may be a done deal:
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/...grees-to-buy-bright-house-for-10-billion.html


From the linked article:


> The deal is contingent on Comcast Corp.'s acquisition of Time Warner Cable receiving approval from U.S. regulators, Reuters reports.


----------



## Maya68

Right. The companies are all in agreement. It is in the government's hands to approve the TWC/Comcast merger.


----------



## dotsdavid

Brighthouse is offering a lot of free previews this month this weekend is starz


----------



## HDOrlando

We will see what happens with the Comcast-TWC merger. That one is far from a done deal. If that one gets done though, this Charter deal will definitely happen.

It will be interesting to see how everything plays out and the changes that could come with the potential change.

dotsdavid: Gary posted a schedule elsewhere.

We also have free WFN (1158) for a month and next weekend, we have an HBO Free Preview.

ohh and the on or after date for NBC Universo HD is a week from today.


----------



## Al O

dotsdavid said:


> Brighthouse is offering a lot of free previews this month this weekend is starz


 I have been looking at the free preview of Starz on Demand from Tampa on a non-HD channel # 270. Every thing on that channel is in SD , but the 3D movies are in HD and OAR. I do not understand it. Any one with a 3D TV also notice this ?


----------



## dotsdavid

There is hd on demand on it, at least in Indy


----------



## HDOrlando

We have Starz HD On Demand here in Orlando but the channel is in the SD area.

The Free Preview was ok but did not watch much as nothing really interested me.


----------



## dotsdavid

Maybe the HBO preview will be more enjoyable for you


----------



## HDOrlando

Hopefully.......


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Hopefully.......


TWC Legal notice changes:
France 24 (to be added in May) in legal notices for western US
FORO TV (to be added in June) in legal notices in NY

Time Warner Inc Channels are finally up for renewal! according to the Hawaii legal notices.


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> TWC Legal notice changes:
> France 24 (to be added in May) in legal notices for western US
> FORO TV (to be added in June) in legal notices in NY
> 
> Time Warner Inc Channels are finally up for renewal! according to the Hawaii legal notices.


You mean The Turner Networks?

If so, that could mean a few things for us.

1) A quick drop dead date which will lead to a quick renewal.

2) When a deal is done, we will finally get HD OD and the apps for The Turner Networks. That is sorely lacking.

3) It could lead to all systems getting Boomerang.


----------



## oriolesmagic

kevin120 said:


> TWC Legal notice changes:
> France 24 (to be added in May) in legal notices for western US
> FORO TV (to be added in June) in legal notices in NY
> 
> Time Warner Inc Channels are finally up for renewal! according to the Hawaii legal notices.


That could also mean filling in HBO/Cinemax HD holes for various systems throughout TWC/BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

NBC Universo HD channel 1929 launched on time this morning.


----------



## dotsdavid

TV Japan SD and HD was added today in Indy.


----------



## HDOrlando

Interesting............

This could mean they are adding it in areas without it. This might make it wide on the chart.

Hopefully, this also means we will get those spanish-language channels Bakersfield got a few months ago as it would be nice to have a universal lineup.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Pivot, Reelz and the HBO/Cinemax feeds are all on the newest 4/15 TWC notices as month-to-month.

It seems that Foro TV is rolling out to more markets (SD only, but an HD feed exists. Charter has it), and Estrella TV HD is being added in HD in NYC and San Diego at the very least.


----------



## kevin120

oriolesmagic said:


> Pivot, Reelz and the HBO/Cinemax feeds are all on the newest 4/15 TWC notices as month-to-month.
> 
> It seems that Foro TV is rolling out to more markets (SD only, but an HD feed exists. Charter has it), and Estrella TV HD is being added in HD in NYC and San Diego at the very least.


Estrella HD is already available in Dallas and LA on TWC.

Estrella SD (satellite feed) is being launched national on TWC's digital preferred tier in areas with large Hispanic populations such as Texas, Kansas City from what I have seen outside of the areas where you have mentioned. 

TWC is moving Movies! to expanded basic in areas where Fox owned stations carry it and TWC carriers it as well via the local Fox OTA channel (don't know how this is possible unless subchannels are not required to be in the broadcast tier)

TWC is removing In Demand PPV 3-6 in Gunnison and Telluride in July as these systems are launching VOD this month. 

some QAM realignments are happening in various systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: That's awesome about Pivot. We do not know if the Comcast-TWC merger will go through but if not, BHN might stay on TWC's deals at least for a little longerand a new Pivot deal could lead to us getting it.

It's all about how the merger goes and then there is the Charter one looming who could acquire TWC if The Comcast-TWC gets turned down by the FCC.

Kevin and OM: It would be nice if more of those subchannels (Especially THIS!) got HD versions and moved back to the HD section.


----------



## Maya68

Not quite a la carte but getting there... I wonder how much they will be charging.

Verizon FIOS to let you pick and choose cable channels


----------



## Nayan

On the merger front...

http://consumerist.com/2015/04/17/report-justice-dept-may-recommend-blocking-comcast-time-warner-cable-merger/


----------



## dotsdavid

If the Comcast merger fails I see no reason why brighthouse would what to be brought out


----------



## Nayan

The one bad thing about Charter is they have data caps and if BHN were to be bought by them then we would have that to look forward to. I use A LOT of data, between streaming, downloading and gaming, so caps in all honesty would actually make me seriously think about moving out of the area and where there's a provider that doesn't have them. Since it's looking like the merger will be blocked, we won't have to worry about it now but it's always a good idea to keep an eye on the news for these types of things.

I see BHN also added a $2 broadcast fee. Good thing I left .


----------



## dotsdavid

Cell phone carriers already have data caps which I hate because they charge you when you go over


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya: The cable model is going to eventually break up. Some conglomerates have already announced they will offer their suite of channels online.

The Sports programming is what really is insane though.

Nayan: I've always thought they would not approve the merger.

If they turn it down, it also increases the ammunition that they would then turn down a Charter one as I do not want data caps.

It would be nice to stay with TWC as I do like the equipment for the most part and the channel lineup.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Charter got rid of their caps a few months ago. Tom Rutledge has transformed that company in his time there.


----------



## dotsdavid

They do have a nice channel lineup


----------



## Maya68

AT&T just marked up all our lawns to begin installing U-Verse and GigaPower (1Gbps internet). Ours is the second neighborhood in our area to begin the infrastructure installation. I am looking forward to more options but not to having my lawn destroyed.


----------



## dotsdavid

I would love to have 1 gbps internet but it's gonna to be really expensive


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic: I did not know that about the data caps going away. Thanks for letting us know.

The CEO definitely turned things around. I remember when they had hardly any HD.

Maya: More options is always good but getting your lawn cut up sucks.


----------



## Maya68

dotsdavid said:


> I would love to have 1 gbps internet but it's gonna to be really expensive


I know! I cant imagine me or any of my neighbors spending more than what they already do for faster internet either.


----------



## Nayan

Internet prices are insane! I know I won't be going faster anytime soon.


----------



## garyzephed

Maya68 said:


> Not quite a la carte but getting there... I wonder how much they will be charging.
> 
> Verizon FIOS to let you pick and choose cable channels


I saw a commercial for this last night out of the Tampa market... $79.95 a month? And that may have been a starting price..... I was watching off the antenna, so no DVR to go back and look.....


----------



## Nayan

This was posted over on HOTP, but ESPN is not very happy with Verizon's new packages right now. Yeah, almost $70/month to start though and not such a great deal imo:

http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/18/8449611/verizons-customizable-fios-tv-packages-violate-contract-says-espn


----------



## WackyPacks

Here in Socal (starting from yesterday or so), I am able to view the NHL Network on Time Warner even though I subscribe to Variety. Wonder if I am getting a Free Preview, or did rumored move from the Sports to Variety Tier finally happen?


----------



## HDOrlando

Damn it!

2 minutes left in The Spurs-Clippers Game and they are doing a box update.

Wacky: I expect this to be the case with NHL Network on both TWC and BHN systems.


----------



## Maya68

Nayan said:


> This was posted over on HOTP, but ESPN is not very happy with Verizon's new packages right now. Yeah, almost $70/month to start though and not such a great deal imo:
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/18/8449611/verizons-customizable-fios-tv-packages-violate-contract-says-espn


The $70 includes 25 Mbit internet so maybe its not sooooo bad.


----------



## dotsdavid

It's a good time for the move for nhl network because of the nhl playoffs, while it's also a good time for a preview. I hope it moved to lower package


----------



## HDOrlando

NHL Network is still on Sports Pass here. We might see some news in next week's notice.


----------



## HDOrlando

Things keep sounding ore bleak about the Comcast-TWC merger.

I never thought it would be approved and now it seems really unlikely.

If it is not approved, we will have to see if TWC takes Bright House for themselves and/or Charter just buys Time Warner Cable and still gets Bright House.


----------



## Nayan

It would be a bad deal all around if that merger went through, especially since Comcast owns quite a number of channels. It would certainly let them ask for the moon when renewal time came up, meaning higher prices for consumers or loss of channels if providers told them to take a hike, neither of which is a good scenario. When (not if) it falls through, we'll have to see what happens between Charter/TWC/BHN.


----------



## Nayan

And Comcast says forget it, we're not merging...

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/business/media/comcast-time-warner-cable-merger.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1409232722000&bicmet=1419773522000&_r=0


----------



## HDOrlando

No surprise and this is wonderful.

Now, the question is if TWC will exercise their right of first refusal to buy Bright House or if they will let it go to Charter.

If they choose to keep Bright House, does Charter then come after TWC again.

The drama will continue.


----------



## HDOrlando

We get our Legal Notice either tomorrow or Thursday.

Discovery Life HD could be in play as it appears to be available.

Daystar HD could also be in play.

It will also be interesting as always to see the MTM's.


----------



## Nayan

If I can figure out how to do it on my Mac I can post the actual notice, since Florida Today made me an offer I couldn't refuse for digital access. As long as thy post it before I leave for vacation .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> If I can figure out how to do it on my Mac I can post the actual notice, since Florida Today made me an offer I couldn't refuse for digital access. As long as thy post it before I leave for vacation .


Nayan,

The Florida Today prints the notices online or do you mean taking a pic with your phone? 

Either way, it's appreciated since your no longer a BHN customer.

The Orlando Sentinel sadly does not print these online. If only BHN would put these on they're website like all of the other companies.


----------



## Nayan

My subscription is digital, meaning I get the full paper exactly as it is in print form, including comics, ads and everything else. I did see the notice last month, so I figured I would give it a shot and see if I could get it for y'all this month .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

Nice!

That would be wonderful and just like the old days.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today.

We will get ours tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,

The Indianapolis notice is up on the IndyStar website.

Here is a breakdown of everything.

*MTM's:* Reelz and youtoo. This means the Time Warner and/or Turner Networks are not on our MTM's yet. Zap2it will probably still be on ours.

*News:* They formally let us know DOD News (formerly The Pentagon Channel) shut down On April 17

*On Demand Channel Consolidation*: After May 31st, Smithsonian On Demand will fold into Natural and Knowledge On Demand

Sports Pass On Demand and Pro Sports On Demand will fold into Sports and Fitness On Demand

*On or around May 31*: Bright House Networks may cease carriage of Movie Pass On Demand.

They note that Disney Family Movies On Demand will still be available through Disney Family Movies On Demand

No word on where the other Movie Pass Stuff like Vutopia would go.

*Out of Market Fox Sports RSN's going away: * They are scrapping Indiana's out of market Fox Sports channels on or June 9.

They and likely everyone else are going to lose the out of market Fox Sports Channels. Indiana will lose FS Detroit, FS Florida, FS West and FS Wisconsin.

We probably will lose ours which are Detroit, Wisconsin, SportSouth and Prime Ticket.

Please note these channels have never really been much value unlike some other out of market RSN's like YES Network, NESN and the TWC Lakers and Dodgers channels. They have no games, think they dropped the post and pre game shows and hardly any local pro sports team programming. They will not be missed.

*Channel Addition*: On or after June 16, FOROtv HD for Nuestros Canales


http://classifieds.indystar.com/category.php?ft=bright house

NOTICE TO BRIGHT HOUSE NETWORKS CUSTOMERS This notice is to inform our Bright House Networks customers of upcoming changes to their cable programming lineup. From time to time our agreements with cable channels and television stations come up for renewal. While we do not anticipate any loss or disruption of service, regulations require us to notify you of the possibility of losing programming. Therefore, please be advised that our agreements with REELZ and Youtoo remain in effect on a month-to-month basis, but we may have to cease carriage in all formats if our authority to continue is withheld. We are working diligently at this time to come to acceptable and fair terms with all of these channels. DoD News (channel 161/HD channel 1161) shut down their signal on April 17, 2015 and is no longer available on Bright House Networks lineups. Bright House Networks may cease carriage of Sports Pass On Demand (channels 501/1501), Pro Sports On Demand (channel 414), and Smithsonian On Demand (channels 1167/1620) on or around May 31, 2015. After May 31, 2015 Smithsonian On Demand content will be found on Nature and Knowledge On Demand (channels 165/1165). Sports Pass and Pro Sports On Demand content will be found on Sports and Fitness on Demand (channels 415/1415). Bright House Networks may cease carriage of Movie Pass On Demand (channels 636/1636) on or around May 31, 2015. Please note that Disney Family Movies will still be available through Disney Family Movies On Demand (channel 125). On or after June 1, 2015, Carmel High School channel 99 will be removed from the analog lineup. Carmel High School will remain on channel 99 in digital format. Customers may contact Bright House Networks to obtain a digital device. On or after June 9, 2015, the following Sports Pass services will be removed from the channel lineup: Fox Sports Detroit Channel 464 Fox Sports Detroit HD Channel 1464 Fox Sports Florida Channel 471 Fox Sports Florida HD Channel 1471 Fox Sports West Channel 480 Fox Sports West HD Channel 1480 Fox Sports Wisconsin Channel 468 Fox Sports Wisconsin HD Channel 1468 Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Networks will be moving some existing programming services to the new SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system. On or after June 16, 2015, the following services will be added to the SDV system: FOROtv Nuestros Canales channel 822 FOROtv HD Nuestros Canales channel 1822 These services will not be available on uni-directional retail devices as of the date(s) noted above. If you want to subscribe to these services, you will need a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks. Customers may continue to use their uni-directional retail device and CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers who also utilize a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor will be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. Customers will be notified in advance of any other programming changes. For more information on Bright House Networks programming, please call 1-800-753-2253 or visit our website at www.brighthouse.com (S - 4/30/15 - 0000400437)


----------



## HDOrlando

Here is the *Orlando* notice and it's pretty much the same as the Indianapolis one.

Here is a breakdown of everything.

*MTM's:* Reelz, youtoo and zap2it.

*News:* They formally let us know DOD News (formerly The Pentagon Channel) shut down On April 17

*On Demand Channel Consolidation:* 

*After May 31st,* 

- Smithsonian On Demand will fold into Natural and Knowledge On Demand (Channel 301)

- Sports Pass On Demand and Pro Sports On Demand will fold into Sports and Fitness On Demand (Channels 312/1185).

*On or around May 31:* 

Bright House Networks may cease carriage of Movie Pass On Demand (Channel 1394)

They note that Disney Family Movies On Demand will still be available through Disney Family Movies On Demand (Channel 89)

No word on where the other Movie Pass Stuff like Vutopia would go.

*Out of Market Fox Sports RSN's going away:* 

They are scrapping the out of market Fox Sports channels on or June 9.

Orlando will lose the following channels

*Fox Sports Detroit (189 SD/1175 HD)
Fox Sports Wisconsin (190 SD/1176 HD)
SportSouth (191 SD/1177 HD)
Fox Sports Prime Ticket (192 SD/1178 HD)*


Please note these channels have never really been much value unlike some other out of market RSN's like YES Network, NESN and the TWC Lakers and Dodgers channels. They have no games, think they dropped the post and pre game shows and hardly any local pro sports team programming like those documentaries we get locally like they're versions of "Inside The Magic". They will not be missed and BHN is making the right move to dump them. 

On a final note, they never did give us FS Ohio (1174 HD) which you can still see a test screen for when you do "The Trick".

*Channel Addition:* 

On or after June 16,* 

FOROtv SD/HD* (Channels 941 SD/1941 HD) will be added for Nuestros Canales Customers.


----------



## Nayan




----------



## HDOrlando

Nice!

Nayan is back even though she no longer has BHN.

If you are going to keep getting the paper, I no longer have to type the summaries.

However, it's not like the old days when we we're getting loads of HD channels.

These days we just do not want to miss anything like MTM changes and small stuff like the Out o Market Fox Sports RSN's going away.

If anyone has looked at my chart in the last week, you will have noticed how I've grouped the channels we have in SD but not available in HD.

*SD Channels That Bright House Has That Are Not Available In HD*

*ABC/Disney*

ESPN Classic (Becoming On Demand Channel)

*NBC/Comcast*

Chiller
Cloo
CNBC World


*Turner*

Boomerang (We don't have this)
CNN International

*A&E Networks*

Lifetime RealWoman
Military History Channel


*Viacom*

Centric
LOGO
MTV Hits
MTV Jams
MTV Tr3s
TeenNick
VH1 Classic

*Fox*

Fox College Sports

*Other*

WAPA America
You Too TV
Word Network
Jewish Life TV
Retirement Living TV
TVG Network
Gem TV
Shop Zeal 1-8
HSN2 (Announced but has not materlized)

Note: Aspire HD and DayStar HD are listed in another section as they apparently are available.

Discovery Life HD, Flix HD and Showtime Family Zone HD are rumored to be available and not included.

It shows how dim the options are to add stuff if you do not include new channels.


----------



## Nayan

Before I forget...

It was posted over in HOTP, but H2 will be changing to Vice, which I doubt I'll watch:

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/vice-h2-a-and-e-1201483429/


----------



## yimitz

Miichigan's notice pretty much echoes the others.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: That sucks but am also interested in seeing what happens with this Vice Channel. I bet they move some H2 stuff to Military History and re-brand the channel.

Military History and Lifetime Real Women are the only two english-language channels not yet in HD and maybe something happens with the first. The later should be scrapped and the content moved online.

Yimitz: Thanks as always!


----------



## HDOrlando

Looking at this TWC notice, our MTM's could get a lot bigger soon.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/about-us/legal/regulatory-notices/pln/carolinas/charlotte.html

*Turner Networks: TNT, TBS, Cartoon Network, HLN, CNN, Tru TV, etc*
*Time Warner Networks: HBO and Cinemax*

Interestingly *Gol TV* and *Outdoor Channel* which appeared to come off MTM's months ago are back on.

Two other networks *Pivot* and *RFD-TV* could be in play if new deals are reached.

While additions are minimal these days, these month to month agreements are going to be the thing to watch in particular the Turner Networks.

The Turner Networks will likely have a drop dead date like the other conglomerates. This will mean a deal will likely get done quicker and if they get pulled, it will not be that long of a standoff.

A new Turner agreement means........

*- Access To Apps
- HD On Demand which is sorely lacking for these networks
- The possibility of Boomerang FINALLY being added
- The possibility of CNN International being added (We have this but others don't as some have Boomerang but we don't)*

The benefits are nice.

As for HBO/Cinemax............

I am not sure if we have the APPs but a price reduction could be in order for HBO with their new online service but I doubt it.

*Pivot and RFD-TV*

If either of these get done, it puts them in play.

Although they did not pick up Revolt, NHK World or Africa Channel via The TWC agreements, Bright House grabs most everything else.

For the reason, Pivot which is an up and coming network, could be in play.

Gary told us that RFD-TV was considered more of a regional channel by BHN but he has hinted that anything can happen with RFD-TV.

I think both would be welcome additions to the BHN lineup.

So, while we wait for the remaining HD holdouts like Chiller, Teen Nick, etc. to go HD, these MTM deals have some decent stakes and in a good way.

This is why it pays to keep track of these notices.


----------



## dotsdavid

The apps access is what I'm looking forward to the most. I'm still hoping to get access to the watch Disney apps.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: That might not happen until the next ESPN/Disney deal.

Everyone: Here is an article on the jockeying between Time Warner Cable and Charter.

Unless Charter ends up buying TWC, it looks like BHN will become more of a part of Time Warner Cable.

http://stopthecap.com/2015/04/30/ti...bright-house-networks-about-acquisition-deal/


----------



## Nayan

**crickets**

It's been really quiet over here! Notices should be popping up next week .


----------



## HDOrlando

The notices will be nice for sure.


----------



## dotsdavid

Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Reports: Charter near cable deal for Time Warner

http://usat.ly/1HFLV2I


----------



## yimitz

dotsdavid said:


> Check out this article from USA TODAY:
> 
> Reports: Charter near cable deal for Time Warner
> 
> http://usat.ly/1HFLV2I


It's official:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...to-buy-time-warner-cable-for-about-55-billion

http://www.wsj.com/articles/charter-to-merge-with-time-warner-in-55-billion-deal-1432635774


Not really looking forward to this.


----------



## Nayan

Well, it has to be approved first and while I don't think it's a great idea I do think this one will go through without much trouble. Charter, from what I've been reading, sucks worse than TWC as far as customer service so I am sure we'll all have a stellar experience with them if/when it goes through


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> Well, it has to be approved first and while I don't think it's a great idea I do think this one will go through without much trouble. Charter, from what I've been reading, sucks worse than TWC as far as customer service so I am sure we'll all have a stellar experience with them if/when it goes through


I have the feeling that this one will pass through the FCC review process like greased lighting. And I don't think the DoJ will get into the mix either.


----------



## yimitz

Here's a link to Charter's media presentation slide deck (PDF) re the merger/buyout:

http://ir.timewarnercable.com/files...TWC-Public-Presentation-FINAL_v001_j73c9t.PDF

If nothing else, the combined coverage area map will show you Floridians just how small the BHN presence in Michigan is (we're the teeny tiny purple dot).


----------



## Nayan

That is tiny!


----------



## HDOrlando

At least Charter has a good HD channel lineup.

We will have to see what happens but my guess is if we have it better here, they might want to upgrade their systems to match ours.

They also have apparently improved the last two years so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Nayan

As long as they don't change anything internet-wise I think we'll be okay. And they have to keep Gary .

On a side-note, can you guys in Orlando or Brevard check and see if you still have Ion (channel 4 I think) on your boxes? They have completely gone from OTA (yes I scanned, probably over 100 times now!) and while their page says that Kansas City and Atlanta will have to rescan, there is nothing about us. I, along with a number of others have asked and complained via Facebook, Twitter and messaging and I have even tried calling the station itself, but no answers. I don't watch it that often, but it sucks if they decided to leave our market without saying a word.


----------



## Sgooter

My DVR box (beachside) has ION on Ch4 (SD) and Ch 1016 (HD).


----------



## Sgooter

Email from BHN says my Sport Pass On Demand will move to Sports and Fitness On Demand on 1 June, but I didn't find any details on the BHN site about what's in the Sports and Fitness pkg. 
Anyone know?


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Sgooter .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> As long as they don't change anything internet-wise I think we'll be okay. And they have to keep Gary .
> 
> On a side-note, can you guys in Orlando or Brevard check and see if you still have Ion (channel 4 I think) on your boxes? They have completely gone from OTA (yes I scanned, probably over 100 times now!) and while their page says that Kansas City and Atlanta will have to rescan, there is nothing about us. I, along with a number of others have asked and complained via Facebook, Twitter and messaging and I have even tried calling the station itself, but no answers. I don't watch it that often, but it sucks if they decided to leave our market without saying a word.


They definitely need to keep Gary.

I think all will be fine. Just happy it's not Comcast taking over.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> Email from BHN says my Sport Pass On Demand will move to Sports and Fitness On Demand on 1 June, but I didn't find any details on the BHN site about what's in the Sports and Fitness pkg.
> Anyone know?


Sports and Fitness On Demand is on Channel 312.

Just go there and you can see.

They are consolidating a few of the OD channels next month and dropping those out of market Fox Sports RSN's which are useless. Yes Network (Owned by Fox) will remain as it actually has some value with their non-game programming.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Sports and Fitness On Demand is on Channel 312.
> 
> Just go there and you can see.
> 
> They are consolidating a few of the OD channels next month and dropping those out of market Fox Sports RSN's which are useless. Yes Network (Owned by Fox) will remain as it actually has some value with their non-game programming.


hmm bright house has been doing upgrades to the Elmore AL system lol! 

http://brighthouse.com/landing/promotions/digital-adapter.html

they have a lot more HD now and digital adapters. also looks like they may have been moved from a Motorola based headend to a Cisco based headend.


----------



## dishrich

kevin120 said:


> they have a lot more HD now and digital adapters. *also looks like they may have been moved from a Motorola based headend to a Cisco based headend.*


NOT necessarily; those Cisco HD-DTA can also work in non-Cisco headends, in uDTA mode: (if you are going solely off the Cisco DTA picture on you link...)

http://www.imctv.com/pdf/dtas/HD%20DTA%20Adapter.pdf


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice to see the upgrades in Elmore.

Those systems up there have been behind.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Nice to see the upgrades in Elmore.
> 
> Those systems up there have been behind.


yeah it is nice lol! TWC finally upgraded the Texas systems that didn't have many HD to get HD, VOD and other services. TWC also upgraded the former New Wave systems that were once owned by Charter to be able to receive On Demand. TWC is also launching VOD in Gunnison and Telluride and adding about 20 HD channels in El Centro California. 

TWC has been removing analogs like crazy in North Texas! 

We are down to 11 analogs left and they will go bye bye next week 

So far TWC has converted these to digital in Dallas:
3 Discovery Channel
7 (KDFI) (My Network TV)
13 KERA (PBS)
14 KFWD (Mundo Fox)
17 KDTX (TBN)
21 KAZD (Azteca America)
22 QVC
23 (KUVN) (Univision)
26 KPXD (Ion)
29 KMPX (Estrella)
30 Galavision
31 NBCSN
32 Spike TV
33 ESPN2
35 Golf Channel
36 FSN Southwest
37 The Weather Channel
39 HLN
40 CNN
41 Fox News
42 MSNBC
43 CNBC
44 TBS
46 USA
48 FX
49 E!
51 Lifetime
52 Food Network
53 HGTV
54 A&E
55 History Channel
57 TLC
58 Animal Planet
59 Nick
60 Disney
62 Cartoon Network
64 Comedy Central
65 Syfy
66 TV Land
68 TCM
69 MTV
70 Vh1
71 TV One
72 BET
74 Travel 
75 HSN
76 Bravo

I also got the enhanced DVR finally . it is the ARRIS DCX3600M.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nice!

If this merger goes through, us BHN and TWC people will still be together.

With Charter adding SportsNet LA, we can expect both Time Warner Cable and Charter to get some deals done before the merger.

We can expect new deals with Turner and HBO/Cinemax.

It's also possible that Indy's like RFD-TV try and leverage the merger to get carriage like they did with Direct TV/AT&T. Indy's will definitely speak out to the FCC about their concerns about this big merger.

This could effect Pivot's renewal talks with TWC as Charter dropped the channel recently. Maybe as part of the merger deal, some Indy's like Pivot get picked up as a concession and I hope that happens.


----------



## Nayan

I checked both papers and no notices today, so tomorrow will be it. I'll post it when I see it .


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz! Not much there except more MTM's and getting rid of a couple porn channels. Still no Pivot yet for you guys though . You need that channel!


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for passing this along Yimitz. It's the first time in months that you've gotten it before us.

It looks like Reelz is off MTM's but NBCSN is now on them and Gol TV is indeed back.

I'd like to know when The Turner networks expire as it might give us a chance to get Boomerang.


----------



## Nayan

Here's FL Today's notice


----------



## BHNtechXpert

kevin120 said:


> hmm bright house has been doing upgrades to the Elmore AL system lol!
> 
> http://brighthouse.com/landing/promotions/digital-adapter.html
> 
> they have a lot more HD now and digital adapters. also looks like they may have been moved from a Motorola based headend to a Cisco based headend.


Yes we have....glad you noticed


----------



## HDOrlando

I was looking at the "Official AVS National HD Channel Lineups - Cable/DBS/Fiber/IPTV" Thread

If the big Charter-Time Warner Cable-Bright House Merger goes through, here's what we could Gain and Lose on the HD front.

Gain

AXS.TV
AWE 
Cartoon Network (Spanish Audio)
Daystar
Disney XD (Spanish Audio)
Fusion TV
HDNet Movies
Longhorn Network
One World Sports
SonLife Broadcasting
TBN
West Coast Cinemax
Epix West
West Coast HBO's
A bunch of International Channels
Would we lose some Game and Team HD Feeds?

*Notes:* Getting back AXS.TV and HDNet Movies would be a thrill for some customers. They have been gone for about 6 years now.

AWE is formally Wealth TV that sued TWC, Bright House and some other cable co's many years ago. 

Daystar could be added by BHN now but not sure why they don't.

Fusion and Longhorn Network were likely going to be added with the next ABC/ESPN/Disney deal anyway.

The rest of the benefits are pretty unnecessary.

*Could Lose*

Al Jazeera America
beIN Sport
BlueHighways TV
BYU TV
Crime & Investigation
Fox Soccer Plus
MGM 
MLB Strike Zone
NASA TV
Ovation TV
Pac 12 Network
QVC Plus
Sportsman Channel
Universal Sports Network
UP
World Fishing Network
EPIX 2 and 3
Would we lose some Game and Team HD Feeds?
NBC Universo
Hustler
BTN Alternates

*Notes:* Keep in mind that I do not know which of the above Charter has in SD so the loses might not be as much.

Some people would be ticked about losing beIN Sport and Fox Soccer Plus.

Losing the Pac 12 Network would rile the West Coast customers.

Al Jazeera America is a pretty good news channel but do not watch it much.

There are some others but they might already have some of these in SD and it's possible this channels will make their voices be heard and an agreement with the could be part of the merger.

I do not really watch any of the above channels nor would I watch any of the potential additions.


----------



## dotsdavid

if the merger happen I would hope charter gets the channels they don't have form time warner and brighthouse while they add what we don't have


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: After the merger, there will be some doubts and if they added AXS.TV and HDNet Movies to The BHN and Time Warner Cable , it would be a great start for Charter in the new relationship.

I'm really hoping Pivot gets back on Charter as part of the deal as they will express concerns about losing carriage with the merger and maybe that becomes part of the deal.


----------



## oriolesmagic

This is as best as I can document what Charter has and doesn't have. The thing to remember is that the majority of the systems will be TWC and BHN systems, so those legacy carriage deals may apply. I wouldn't say just because Charter doesn't have something that they're going to drop it. With all the efforts they've embarked on to improve their HD lineups in the last 2 years, I think you could see them add some of the things they're missing. And there are things that TWC/BHN customers could benefit from as well, especially in the movie and international HD channel department.

Al Jazeera America - Charter does not carry
beIN Sport - Charter does not carry
BlueHighways TV - I think Charter carries this a few places. Maybe.
BYU TV - Charter carries this in most of their western markets. Also, Michigan and Wisconsin.
Crime & Investigation - Charter does not carry
Fox Soccer Plus - Charter does not carry
MGM - Charter does not carry
MLB Strike Zone - Charter does not carry
NASA TV - Charter used to carry in some places (around Huntsville, AL) - but not now
Ovation TV - Charter carries in the Carolinas and St Louis, but SD only.
Pac 12 Network - Charter does not carry. Gaining the massive LA footprint they are, I think this will come to all Charter systems.
QVC Plus - Charter does not carry
Sportsman Channel - I'm unsure what Charter has done with this. It seems they may have kept it in some areas.
Universal Sports Network - Charter does not carry
UP - Charter dropped this. They had SD and HD feeds universally before.
World Fishing Network - Charter dropped this, from all accounts.
EPIX 2 and 3 - Charter only carries Epix East and West (HD and SD). I don't see why they wouldn't add the rest eventually.
Would we lose some Game and Team HD Feeds?
NBC Universo - Charter carries in SD universally. I would think especially with all their international HD channels, it's coming soon.
Hustler - Charter does not carry
BTN Alternates - Charter carries them in some markets.


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,

I agree that at least some TWC/BHN channels that Charter does not have will be on the legacy deals.

I do think Charter will pick up some of those channels as I expect at least the Indys to make it an issue to the FCC.

In the end, everything is going to fine but many will be happy with AXS.TV and HDNet Movies return.


----------



## oriolesmagic

It's not a given Charter will bring AXS.TV and HDNet Movies. They have never carried it in Alabama or in their Northeast and New England territories. Even as they got the rest of the HD channels, they still didn't get it. AWE HD is only found in Louisiana and North Carolina, and it's not carried in SD even through the rest of their footprint. AXS.TV and HDNet Movies has been on MTM for the former Insight areas that are now TWC, so it could have come to everyone through that either in HD Pass or Movie Pass.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,

Good points.

My hope is they will have a push to add things right out of the gate.


----------



## Charles Tintera

What the ^&*^% with is going on with Brighthouse Orlando?

Apparently Friday BHN started hiccupping (again). We did not get get couple of programs recorded (the DVR says "channel was unavailable") and then in the evening the the signal would go away and reappear. Today 1150s were all scrambled. Nothing was on 1151 or 1152 and when we did get a video signal 11550 was being shown on 1151 and 1152. And the off/on signal scrambled the router to the point where we lost WiFi and I finally had to manually reset the Modem and router.

Hell of a way to run a Railroad!

I called in to ask if there was a problem? and was told by tech support that yes there had _been_ a problem but it was fixed. BRRRKT, wrong answer.

A BHN tech will be out Monday. I will show him the problem/error messages in the recording log. Maybe we get a fix rather then a bandaid but not holding my breath.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN has removed the Fox Sports out of Market RSN's from their lineup.

Edit: NHL Network is on a free preview for The Finals. I do believe it will eventually move off of Sports Pass.


----------



## the64gto

Charles Tintera said:


> What the ^&*^% with is going on with Brighthouse Orlando?
> 
> Apparently Friday BHN started hiccupping (again). We did not get get couple of programs recorded (the DVR says "channel was unavailable") and then in the evening the the signal would go away and reappear. Today 1150s were all scrambled. Nothing was on 1151 or 1152 and when we did get a video signal 11550 was being shown on 1151 and 1152. And the off/on signal scrambled the router to the point where we lost WiFi and I finally had to manually reset the Modem and router.
> 
> Hell of a way to run a Railroad!
> 
> I called in to ask if there was a problem? and was told by tech support that yes there had _been_ a problem but it was fixed. BRRRKT, wrong answer.
> 
> A BHN tech will be out Monday. I will show him the problem/error messages in the recording log. Maybe we get a fix rather then a bandaid but not holding my breath.



You might get faster help by posting this here: https://www.dslreports.com/forum/brighthouse


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, we still have Movie Pass On Demand but when I get a quick peek of the channel when I go to 1394, I just see Disney Family Movies and no Vutopia.

It's means it's pretty much dead.

I hope they eventually merge Movie Pass and HD Pak. 

Hallmark Movies and Mystery is on both packages.

All that would change is NBC Universal, MGM and maybe Mav TV (This could go exclusively to Sports Pass) would join the Movie Pass which includes All Encores, Plexes and Flix.


----------



## HDOrlando

For anyone that cards, forotv appears to only have launched in SD on BHN. An HD feed was supposed to launch but it appears to have gone the way of Babyfirst which did not launch in HD as scheduled with the SD channel.

There is apparently some good news though as word is that NBCU has FINALLY launched an HD channel for Chiller.

If this is indeed true (it's comes from a very credible poster on another forum), youhave to hope The MTM with NBCSN does not have any impact on BHN picking up the channel.

It would be huge to have that channel in HD and leave only Pivot and Boomerang on my wish list.


----------



## Nayan

It is about time and it took them long enough to go HD! I thought with the demise of FearNet they would have done it sooner.


----------



## HDOrlando

The User is very credible.

Legal Notices are going to be exciting again although NBCSN on a MTM could delay things here and I'm hopeful that will not be the case. 

I doubt we get it in this notice and again I'm hoping The NBCSN situation does not effect things.


----------



## oriolesmagic

It has to be something either contractual or there's some sort of delay with foroTV HD. It clearly exists. Charter has had it for over a year now. BabyFirst HD may not really exist yet.

Discovery Life HD definitely exists. Antietam Cable in MD has it, Shentel Cable in the Mid-Atlantic added it with some other Discovery HD networks (American Heroes HD, OWN HD and ID HD just came to them). Vermontel in VT has added it as well.

That's great news for Chiller, now to just see some providers add it. Comcast, its corporate subsidiary, doesn't have it in any form.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN had this issue when Willow Cricket HD was supposed to launch. It eventually did and FORO probably will too.

BabyFirst probably is not available in HD.

Discovery Life is something that should have launched especially since The Discovery deal was renewed last year and BHN is usually good about adding stuff they already have in SD except maybe Daystar which I never watch.

Comcast is a messed up company and it's sad that they have not added to any of their systems despite owning it.

We will likely see what is in our notice sometime this week and no later than Thursday courtesy of Yimitz.


----------



## yimitz

Here is the Michigan notice for this month:


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz! I don't think the HBO/Max's will stay on the MTM's very long, as it would be a huge blow for BHN to lose those.


----------



## dotsdavid

The EPIX changing tiers is what I like the most


----------



## Nayan

dotsdavid said:


> The EPIX changing tiers is what I like the most


That will make quite a few folks happy!


----------



## HDOrlando

I like The EPIX change and gives customers options.

You can still get EPIX for $5 a month.

or

You can get EPIX AND NBC Universal, MGM and Mav TV for an extra $1 at $6.

Or

you can get EPIX, Encore, Plexes and Flix for $10.

Personally, I feel HD pass should be merged into Movie Pass but this at gives customers more options.

Hallmark Movies and Mysteries moving possibly moving off Movie Pass and HD Pass will be a decent edition.

On MTM, looks like The Outdoor Channel deal was short-term or a misprint.

Gol TV and Reelz could still also be on MTM's

No Chiller HD yet but it takes a bit for new HD channels to get on systems.


----------



## HDOrlando

We get our notice tomorrow. 

It will be very similar to The Michigan notice but might have a few different things like Spanish-language channels, channel moves, etc.

One thing I'm looking forward to is when The Turner Networks officially come up which will be soon according to The TWC notices.

When that happens, it will likely clear the way for Boomerang and given how they are launching original programming and selling advertising, I cannot imagine Time Warner not renewing the deal without Boomerang on all systems. 

Original Programming could also mean this channel FINALLY goes HD.


http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/bugs-bunny-scooby-doo-boomerang-1201530384/


----------



## Nayan

Here's ours:


----------



## HDOrlando

I like how they are redoing the SD sports section although I never go there.

I do like The multiple EPIX options we will get and feel Movie Pass is a great value now with EPIX, Encore, Plex and even the SD Flix. I still will not get it.

The HD Pak shouldn't be renamed, it should be done and merged into Movie Pass. With Hallmark Movies and Mysteries likely moving off of Movie Pass and HD Pak, all that will be left on HD Pass is NBC Universal, MGM and Mav TV.

Anyway, we got nothing on The Turner Networks expiring and of course, no Chiller HD but it takes time for new HD channels to get on systems and NBCSN on MTM's might hurt Chiller HD's chances anyway.

i'm glad EPIX and Movie Pass people got more options.


----------



## dotsdavid

They may be renaming to get ready to add more channels


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> They may be renaming to get ready to add more channels


Maybe but it's essentially only an extra dollar to get NBC Universal, MGM and Mav TV added to your EPIX package.

If they combined them, they would even it up with Dish's HD extra package.


----------



## Nayan

A friend of mine who has TWC brought up an interesting point (question?) about the merger, so I thought I'd toss it out to you folks to get you're thoughts. TWC has the Roku app that allows you to watch TV, much like BHN has the TV app that you can watch online. The one thing they love about it is not having to pay monthly for extra adapters, just a one-time cost of the streaming device and they are afraid that with the merger they might do-away with it. I told them BHN has streaming through tablets/phones/computers, but they would prefer to use a Roku, since it goes right to their TV's. 

So to get some conversation going since it's been quiet here, what would you like to see them do if the merger goes through? Keep the Roku app and say good riddance to extra box fees? Keep it all streaming on PC's/phones/tablets? Something else?


----------



## oriolesmagic

Chiller HD was just added to CableOne systems, so it's definitely real, and a possibility for a lot of providers in the future.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: All platforms.

Oriolesmagic: I PMed with the person who reported Chiller HD and let's just say I consider them a legit source so I knew this was for real this time. It's great to know it's being added on systems and hope the MTM with NBCSN does not prevent Chiller HD from being added to BHN.

It would be great to have in HD.


----------



## dotsdavid

Epix is now part of the HD pack and movie pass, because now I can watch it


----------



## HDOrlando

I think BHN made a smart move by giving everyone more EPIX options.

BTW: You have the HD Pak (being renamed HD Pass)? All they have in that package besides EPIX is NBC Universal, MAV TV and MGM.

Which of the three do you watch? My feeling is the HD Pass will eventually go away as another channel Hallmark Movies and Mysteries is now off the package.


----------



## dotsdavid

I don't watch the HD pass but my dad does and he pays the bill


----------



## HDOrlando

Got ya.

Hopefully, TeenNick HD is indeed available. With Chiller now in HD, it might be the most high profile not in HD yet.


----------



## dotsdavid

Teennick and boomerang are the only sd channels I watch


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> Teennick and boomerang are the only sd channels I watch


Ahh, I believe you have Boomerang up there in Indy. Do you guys have CNN International? I ask because it seems some have Boomerang while others have CNN International.

Unfortunately, we do not have Boomerang here.

However, when the Turner deal which is up really soon according to TWC notices, expires, I think they will push for Boomerang to be on all systems this time.

The reasons being are they plan to sell advertising for the channel and they are going to have original programming.

The later could also mean them going HD as well.

It is so frustrating when I record Chiller movies in SD but am hoping that will change really soon.

If Teen Nick is indeed in HD, it should be an easy add since the contract was recently renewed. Then again, Discovery Life HD is supposedly available and we have not gotten that yet.


----------



## Nayan

Maybe they are waiting for the merger to be approved before adding anything. Charter does have AXS.TV and HDNet Movies so if goes through you guys will probably get those .


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Ahh, I believe you have Boomerang up there in Indy. Do you guys have CNN International? I ask because it seems some have Boomerang while others have CNN International.
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have Boomerang here.
> 
> However, when the Turner deal which is up really soon according to TWC notices, expires, I think they will push for Boomerang to be on all systems this time.
> 
> The reasons being are they plan to sell advertising for the channel and they are going to have original programming.
> 
> The later could also mean them going HD as well.
> 
> It is so frustrating when I record Chiller movies in SD but am hoping that will change really soon.
> 
> If Teen Nick is indeed in HD, it should be an easy add since the contract was recently renewed. Then again, Discovery Life HD is supposedly available and we have not gotten that yet.


We have them both


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: They might be although they have added some channels this year.

dotsdavid: Nice! Do envy you a bit for having more than the On Demand version of Boomerang.


----------



## HDOrlando

In one week, we should find out if we are getting Chiller HD.

It would also be nice if the date The Turner Networks are expiring is revealed. Once this gets done, Boomerang becomes a possibility.

The fact that we have about a page per month shows how we have gotten into that time I mentioned for years when there was not going to be much to add.


----------



## Nayan

I think it's like that now for most providers. All of us already have the big stuff, now it's just the little niche channels that get added.


----------



## dishrich

Nayan said:


> I think it's like that now for most providers.


Hardly; the BIGGEST cable co (Comcast) is probably one of the MOST behind when it comes to it's (skimpy) HD lineups across the majority of it's systems!
But I guess when you're spoiled (as a BHN sub) you probably don't notice this...  
(yes, I know you're now on DTV, but IMHO they still have a ways to go themselves...)


----------



## Nayan

True .

But I have noticed, at least for myself, that more isn't necessarily better. Out of all the channels available, even when I was a BHN junkie, on my fave list was only a handful of channels that I watched regularly and the rest ignored. Same with DTV, only now I have AXS.TV, HDNet Movies and Pivot added to the list. Still a small list though .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

Do you have Boomerang too?


----------



## Nayan

Yes but it's not in HD.


----------



## Sgooter

Nayan said:


> Maybe they are waiting for the merger to be approved before adding anything. Charter does have AXS.TV and HDNet Movies so if goes through you guys will probably get those .


Are you saying that we might see the return of HDNet on BHN? I've sorely missed HDNet since its removal from the BHN lineup many years ago.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: It's still nice in SD. All we have is a limited selection of Boomerang On Demand.

sgooter: It's definitely possible that happens if the merger goes through although it's not a given.


----------



## Nayan

Sgooter said:


> Are you saying that we might see the return of HDNet on BHN? I've sorely missed HDNet since its removal from the BHN lineup many years ago.


Maybe, depends on the merger but I really hope you guys get it back. I too missed having it and HDNet Movies.


----------



## dotsdavid

The notices should be coming out this weed, I hope I see something good like a new HD channel


----------



## HDOrlando

We should know on Thursday when Michigan gets their notice.

I expect the rest of us to get theirs on Friday.

Chiller HD would be wonderful although NBCSN on MTM's might derail that possibility. Discovery Life HD and Daystar could also be in play but the only one I want is Chiller HD.

And TeenNick HD could even be in play.............


----------



## Sgooter

dotsdavid said:


> The notices should be coming out this *weed*, I hope I see something good like a new HD channel


Was this perhaps a subliminal desire to achieve more vibrant HD?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Nayan said:


> As long as they don't change anything internet-wise I think we'll be okay. And they have to keep Gary .


Thank you...hugs! And profile update just for you


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Test....there it is


----------



## HDOrlando

Lookin' good Gary!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

LOL I do clean up well don't I.....shssssh don't tell anyone


----------



## Nayan

BHNtechXpert said:


> LOL I do clean up well don't I.....shssssh don't tell anyone


I like it


----------



## Nayan

The notice came today, courtesy of the Orlando Sentinel. I can't cut/paste it for some reason, but it's mostly channel moves and three new shopping channels.

Gem Shopping Network will move to 184 and all the Zeals will move to 186 thru 193

The Premium International channels will move from the 900's to the 500's, except for TV Japan HD which will move from 1991 to 1508

America's Auction Network will be added on or after September 10th on Channel 192

Rocks TV will be added on or after September 10th on Channel 194

Liquidation Channel will be added on or after September 10th on Channel 185


So no Chiller HD announcement. Sorry HDO


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

That sucks but the pending merger and/or NBCSN being on MTM's could be a factor there.

i'll probably go get the paper myself.

Thanks!


----------



## HDOrlando

I have the notice right here although I do not know how to upload it.

A few other things I found.

1) NBC SN is NOT on The month to month agreements.

It could be a misprint or it might mean a new deal is done.

This could clear the way for Chiller HD although you have to wonder why Discovery Life HD has not been added yet.

2) It appears The FUSE-Nuvo TV merger date is September 30 and the channel will be called FM.

The same company that owned FUSe said they were going to launch a separate channel called FM later this year so maybe they have scrapped that and FUSE and NUVO TV will just become that channel.


----------



## Nayan

Hopefully the NBCSN deal went through quietly so Chiller HD can be added soon for you.

I don't know if I mentioned this before, but H2 will be changing to Vice, though I have no date on when it will happen. I do know that they will be airing the HBO news show Vice (if you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it) and new, original programming. It sounds good, though I guess that means no more 10 Things with Henry Rollins .


----------



## Nayan

We should be getting the Florida Today notice either tomorrow or Friday, so when I see it I'll post it. I am also back at the other forum .


----------



## HDOrlando

I expect The H2 content to be moved to a re-branded Military History Channel. I'll probably watch that Vice news show. HBO has a few shows that I would like to see so maybe I'll get it for a few days.

NBC SN could be off of the MTM's but it could also just be a misprint. I'm hoping it is the first. 

Right now, there are three channels that I would like to have.

1) Chiller HD
2) Boomerang
3) Pivot SD/HD.

I know the first is the only real possibility at the moment with Pivot on TWC MTM's and Boomerang unlikely to happen until after the Turner renewal.

Please upload that notice Thursday or Friday and also post it on that other forum in that thread I made.

Thanks as always Nayan!


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice. We're getting the paper earlier in the morning now, since its distribution was taken over by the same company that prints and distributes the two Detroit dailies. But here's the funny part. For the last couple of weeks, we've been getting two copies, delivered by two different people. Maybe I should upload two copies of the notice.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz! I guess the Florida Today notice will be out tomorrow so when I have it I'll post it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: LOL! At least they are coming earlier. 

Nayan: I'm really interested to see what Bakersfield's says as they have both FUSE and Nuvo TV. This could hint to us if the company has indeed scrapped the new channel they had planned to add and are just going to make FUSE and Nuvo TV into FM.


----------



## Nayan

I'm surprised it wasn't in our notices since Fuse in on the system here.

FYI: I am in Windows 10 hell right now with no internet connection and a bucketload of issues (thankful I have my Mac as a backup!), so I might be late posting the notice tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bakersfield is the only BHN system with NUVO TV so they are the only one that would have news on the two channels coming together.

Feb1003 should have the notice Friday or early Saturday for us.


----------



## dotsdavid

Nayan said:


> I'm surprised it wasn't in our notices since Fuse in on the system here.
> 
> FYI: I am in Windows 10 hell right now with no internet connection and a bucketload of issues (thankful I have my Mac as a backup!), so I might be late posting the notice tomorrow.


I have windows 10 and its works way better then Windows 8 did. So it must be a problem with your PC because windows 10 works really well


----------



## Nayan

It seems Dell/Alienware PC's are having issues, which is what I have. I ended up rolling back to 8.1 until they fix some issues.


----------



## Nayan

Here's Florida Today's notice


----------



## Nayan

Can't post it to other forum


----------



## dotsdavid

Indys notice didn't have much but it had the re-brand of fuse and the addition of mundofox which I think you guys allready have


----------



## forhire34cvdn

*FM replacing Fuse/NuvoTV*

How did Bright House get the idea that both Fuse and NuvoTV will turn into FM? Not according to this article.


http://www.multichannel.com/prfeed/fuse-relaunches-september


----------



## HDOrlando

Forhire,

The notices can be confusing and have typos.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Forhire,
> 
> The notices can be confusing and have typos.


hmm from some of the notices TWC has this week:

TWC News Special Events Channel 199 being added (For the Pope's Visit I believe)

Sundance HD being added to Rio Grande Valley TX systems. 

Azteca America being added in Rio Grande Valley via KGBT 4.2 newly launched OTA channel on a digital channel in the 1200s

Waco system: KWKT FOX subchannel .2 My Network mirror of KYLE My Network TV being added in Waco in the 1200s.


----------



## oriolesmagic

It looks like all of Texas is getting Sundance HD, except Greenville. Kansas City too, but not Ohio and Wisconsin.

The rest of the footprint has it, I believe.


----------



## HDOrlando

Be nice if everyone was getting Chiller HD.


----------



## kevin120

oriolesmagic said:


> It looks like all of Texas is getting Sundance HD, except Greenville. Kansas City too, but not Ohio and Wisconsin.
> 
> The rest of the footprint has it, I believe.


add Waco/Killeen/Temple to the bunch that is not getting it. Apparently TWC is too Lazy to add the SD version of the channel to these systems as well so they can add the HD version. me thinks it is part of an old deal .


----------



## HDOrlando

One thing that is very frustrating with cable is how the channel lineups vary.

With Satelite and Telco they do not.

BHN is pretty close universally outside of the Panhandle but it is very frustrating seeing others have Boomerang when you don't.

I hope we get closure on this Charter deal soon btw.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Texas for TWC has a lot of quirks from region to region. I used to have a side-by-side comparison of the TX TWC markets. Some of them (I think Wichita Falls) are missing some common channels like FYI and LMN. Every one of those lineups down there has a few different HD channels, it seems, and there's been little attempt to try and get them to be the same. TX still lags on HD compared to other TWC markets.

One thing Charter did an excellent job of during its digital transition was to make its lineups much more similar. There's still a few holes with channels like Pivot, RFD TV, AWE, and even AXS.TV and HDNet Movies for the Charter customers in New England and Alabama. But it's a hell of a lot closer than what TWC offers.

I suspect we will see a very strong all digital push under Charter, all the international and premium movie offerings Charter has added to TWC and BHN systems, and I don't know how we'll see the out-of-market sports and subtle differences between TWC/BHN and Charter handled. I'm sure there are Charter customers who would love Crime & Investigation HD, MGM HD, NBA TV HD, the NBCSN Premier League Extra Time channels, and beIn Sports HD. Those are some things I can think of that Charter doesn't have at this time.


----------



## HDOrlando

I have faith in Charter and if they add channels after the sale goes through, customers will be more at ease.

If AXS.TV, HDNet Movies and Boomerang get added afterwards, everyone will be happy.

i wonder how Pivot will be handled with it being on TWC MTM's and Charter having recently dropped it. I wonder if they will file something with the FCC.

Regardless, I want to lose nothing from our HD lineup and to gain Chiller HD, Boomerang and Pivot. I'm very hopeful on the first two but the third is up in the air.


----------



## dotsdavid

As long we don't loss anything, I'll be fine. Let hope they add channels to everyone's lineup


----------



## Nayan

I'm really hoping you guys get more goodies when the merger is approved, like getting AXS and HDNet Movies back along with Pivot.


----------



## dotsdavid

How is charters customer service because brighthouse has awesome customer service


----------



## Nayan

From what I've read it has improved over the years. Not quite as good as BHN, but much better than Comcast and TWC. Hopefully it won't downgrade after the merger.


----------



## dotsdavid

I reported a issue and brighthouse sent a tech out around 2 hrs after reporting it, so that is fast compared to what heard about Comcast


----------



## HDOrlando

One thing that is good about BHN in this area is their is more accountability.

When I was in Leesburg, we had Comcast and because it was such a small coverage area, there was less accountability.

I think the transition will go smoothly though as they will keep the infrastructure here in place.


----------



## HDOrlando

Via the Chiller Source from another Forum, there is more HD launch news.

LOGO went HD last week and Centric is scheduled to launch an HD feed September 1 with Teen Nick following on September 15.

These are the three big ones in The Viacom footprint that had not launched yet. Everything else is pretty much a 24-hour music channel.

With these, Chiller, Discovery Life and DayStar available, you would think Bright House would launch these. It's also possible this pending merger might be slowing things down.

Let's hope this is not the case as I would like to see Chiller and even Teen Nick on the lower added to the HD lineup.

For everyone keeping score, here is a list of available HD channels that Bright House already has an SD feed for.

Aspire TV HD (Announced for TWC NYC and NC but never materialized. Website indicates HD Channel is available)
Centric HD (Launching 9/1/2015)
Chiller HD
DayStar HD
Discovery Life HD
LOGO HD 
Teen Nick HD (Launching 9/15/2015)


----------



## dotsdavid

Lets hope brighthouse picks them up, I'm tired of watching teennick in SD


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm wondering why BHN has not picked up some HD like Discovery Life and Daystar when they could have.

If Chiller, Centric, LOGO and Teen Nick are not picked up, it could have something to do with the merger.

It is definitely frustrating as it has been for years to watch Chiller in SD.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> LOGO went HD last week


That source must be right; according to Lyngsat they launched an E AND W HD feed of Logo; AMC11, x-ponder 21:
http://www.lyngsat.com/AMC-11.html

Interesting to see if DISH ever decides to switch from the upconverted SD feed of Logo, to the (new) actual HD feed...


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich said:


> That source must be right; according to Lyngsat they launched an E AND W HD feed of Logo; AMC11, x-ponder 21:
> http://www.lyngsat.com/AMC-11.html
> 
> Interesting to see if DISH ever decides to switch from the upconverted SD feed of Logo, to the (new) actual HD feed...


That will be interesting.

Those feeds have been a fraud for many years.


----------



## dotsdavid

Charter had nick toons HD and nick Jr. HD before we got it, so I don't think the merger would be a issue getting the Viacom hd channels


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid,

Probably not but BHN might decide not to add anything until the merger goes through.

I hope that's not the case.

It adds suspense to this month's notice that we have not had in a while.


----------



## dbalone

*New to area*

Hello everyone in Orlando. I just moved here for my job. I am from the Charlotte, NC area. I have a few questions about your cable here. For now I am living in an apartment in the Loop shopping area (zip code 34741). I quickly signed up with Bright House just to get internet going. I received my bill and it is $166 just for internet 75/5 and premier Tv with enhanced dvr. I was shocked at the price. I was paying $40 less with Time Warner cable. They had an enhanced dvr too and my speeds there had just doubled for the same price. Is there any other competition? What kind of deals are people getting?


----------



## Nayan

BHN is quite expensive, but their service is top-notch. I no longer have TV service with them but my internet for the same plan as yours is $93/month. If you live in an apartment then you don't really have a choice as to who your provider is, but I do feel for you though price-wise!


----------



## dbalone

I guess my one week in Charlotte with 300/20 for $75.00 will be just a dream now. I am a little surprised there is not more competition or something here in Orlando. There is not that much difference in the metro areas of both cities. I know Charter will have all us at some point.


----------



## Nayan

Charter is merging with Time Warner AND BrightHouse, so they will have us soon enough . I too wish there were more competition, as where I live I can either have BHN or dial-up. DSL isn't even available in my neighborhood. If I lived just two streets over though I could have U-Verse .


----------



## HDOrlando

We will know if we are getting some of the new HD channels no later than one week from today when Yimitz posts the notice from Michigan.

Chiller HD, LOGO HD, Centric HD, Teen Nick HD and possibly Discovery Life HD could be in play.

I am really hopeful for Chiller HD.

If none of these are announced, it will further the theory that they are waiting for the Charter merger before adding new HD.


----------



## dotsdavid

Logo, centric, and teennick HD should all be added at the same since they are form the same company


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> Logo, centric, and teennick HD should all be added at the same since they are form the same company


This would likely happen although only LOGO HD is live.

Centric HD goes live 9/1 and Teen Nick HD 9/15

It's possible they are announced though as BHN is not shy about announcing HD versions of channels (Babyfirst and FORO TV) that turn out to not be available upon launch.

I just hope we get something as these are some of the last major HD holdouts.


----------



## HDOrlando

Tomorrow (Wednesday) is the first possible day for our notice.

We will know if we are getting more HD no later than Thursday though via Yimitz.

Here's to getting some HD.


----------



## Nayan

I will be keeping an eye out. I'll also post what pages they are on in the other forum.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> I will be keeping an eye out. I'll also post what pages they are on in the other forum.


Nayan,

Please let us know if you see one today (Wednesday) as I get a paper tomorrow and can grab on on Friday.


----------



## Nayan

I just went through both and saw no notices, so either tomorrow or Friday is when they arrive for us.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

Thanks for letting us know. 

We should know the deal in no more than 30 hours via Yimitz.

I'd really love to get Chiller HD and if none of the new HD channels are announced, it only adds fuel to the fire that they are waiting for the merger.


----------



## Nayan

Nothing today so I guess we'll get them both tomorrow.


----------



## yimitz

No notice in my paper this morning either.


----------



## Nayan

I guess tomorrow is notice day for all of us! Thanks for the update Yimitz .


----------



## HDOrlando

I saw no notice in the Sentinel this morning but that is very odd Yimitz that you did not get yours.


----------



## Nayan

No notices again for either paper. Maybe there is truly nothing happening this month? I'll check though the weekend even though it's rare that we would get one then, but if there is anything I guess it'll be Monday.


----------



## dotsdavid

No notice today in Indy either


----------



## HDOrlando

Very unusual.

What's really bizarre is Michigan not getting their notice on Thursday.


----------



## pronk

OK, talk me off the ledge.

I had ATT Uverse folks ringing the doorbell with Fiber in the area. 45MB down, 10 Up, U450 and the same number of boxes for about $100 less. My guess is it will be closer to $80 less by the time I see the various taxes and fees. I really don't watch all that much TV and could easily be a cord cutter, except... NCAA Football. (Go Buckeyes). 

So some package is a must. I thought maybe I'd save around $1000 going this route, but I am having buyer's remorse. Since I just singed up today I am certain I can cancel within 30 days of hookup, so it's tempting to try it out 15 days or so and eat the cost since there is no install fee but the smart part of me says if you think you might cancel, just call them and and stop the install. 

Here is my concern: 
I am on the Internet most of the day. We have three laptops, a PC, 3 Rokus, an Xbox, two Samsung Galaxy Tablets and 5 Samsung Galaxy phones. Now the kids have started college. One is at UCF but he's looking to go up to Gainesville as quickly as he can. The other is in Lakeland and comes home occasionally for big Buckeye games but mostly stays down there. Particularly when his sport will startup. 

On Brighthouse I am paying $259 a month. For that I get HBO, Sports Pass, 3 STBs (two with DVR) and an 11.95 fee for DVR service. I have one Echo access point and the modem for another 7. Also Lightning for $50.

With Uverse -- 45MB dedicated (Supposedly) vs. 150 Shared on Brighthouse
U450 so all movie channels. Same number of STBs with whole house type DVR. I think I get one wireless receiver as well. Checking on that...
Also no Phone with Uverse, but my BHN phone is not even hooked up I've almost never used it.

Some of the stuff I don't believe:
- I was led to believe I can rent movies on ATT that are still at the theater. The cost is double but I can't seem to verify that anywhere. 
- I've had BHN since moving here in 2010. For one year in Dan Diego I had Uverse and actually really liked it. It was 12MB at that time but far less devices.
- 3 of 4 Rokus, the PC, and the Printer are all Cat5E. If three laptops, 5 phones, two tablets and a Roku hit the wireless router I'm slightly concerned about the ability to handle it. The new Echo setup here is pretty good though I find on my phone if I go to the back bedroom where the Echo receiver is it's better to quickly turn off wi-fi and turn it back on.
- Although I HATE the Public BHN Hotspots while driving when I am sitting somewhere I use them if they are available. I can't imagine ATT has that much coverage or I'd see it pop up on Wireless Networks so that would be a loss

Actual channels available is not a big concern outside of sports. My wife rarely uses HBO she's mostly on the typical Bravo/Food Network/Travel etc. Standard stuff. I'm still tempted to make the switch but this damn U-verse internet is giving me pause.


----------



## Nayan

Since you really don't watch that much TV, have you checked out Sling? It doesn't have Bravo, but it does have Food Network, Travel, Lifetime, History and ESPN. They also have an add-on sports package that would cover what you need. You're paying an insane amount for things you probably really don't need/use.


----------



## dotsdavid

I bet the notices will come on Monday


----------



## Nayan

dotsdavid said:


> I bet the notices will come on Monday


I'm thinking so too. I took a peek this morning just in case and saw nothing.


----------



## HDOrlando

Hopefully..........

We really would not be suspicious if Michigan had gotten their notice on Thursday.

I know Pivot (TWC MTM's) and Boomerang (Won't be resolved until after the TWC deal) are out of reach but would love to knock Chiller HD off of my list.

It would also be nice if we got some of those other Viacom HD channels or even Discovery Life HD just to fill out our HD.

Chiller HD is the only one that really matters though.


----------



## dotsdavid

I watch teennick a lot so I would love to have it in HD


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> I watch teennick a lot so I would love to have it in HD


It's nice to see someone else really want a channel.

Teen Nick officially goes HD on the 15th of September and unless it's launch is delayed or BHN is waiting on the merger which may or may not happen, they have no reason not to add it along with Centric HD and LOGO HD.

It will be interesting to see if Michigan gets their notice tomorrow. If not, it might be a sign that BHN forgot or is not giving us a notice this month. Given how we still have channels on MTM's, it might be against the law for them not too.

We will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## pronk

Nayan said:


> I'm thinking so too. I took a peek this morning just in case and saw nothing.


Thanks for the tip on Sling. I did forget the only show I watch actively is Game of Thrones. I'd miss Fox Sports 1 which gets some UFC fights but there are always other ways to see that. I'd have to get an Antenna I assume for OTA. I think here in Oviedo the reception a couple years ago was decent for all except NBC with a crap $20 antenna. I am guessing one of those fancier attic ones would work. 

The other thing is Brighthouse Lightning 150 might be better than the dedicated Uverse 45MB. Grrr decisions. It's usually about this point that I throw my hands up and just keep paying. I assume Brighthouse Internet loses any discounts if you drop cable. 

My sons both in college use HBOGO I wonder if Sling's give you the HBA GO feature. Or if the HBO straight subscription I'd get that they can access (maybe like netflix only two streams at once or something). Looks like all registered devices?

Anyway I'll go check Sling forums.


----------



## HDOrlando

I looked through The Sentinel and found nothing. 

My guess is we get ours tomorrow.

The real suspense will be if Yimitz reports no notice from Michigan this morning.


----------



## Nayan

Looked through Florida Today and saw nothing either. I guess we'll get them tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

My guess is Yimitz must be a church person.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> My guess is Yimitz must be a church person.


Yep, it was my turn to open the place up and do the sound mixing today so I was up and out of here before the paper arrived.

No notice in today's paper either.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: I figured. Pretty cool responsibility.

We will have to see if we get a notice tomorrow. I think they legally have too especially with channels on MTM's. If we do not, we need to make our voices heard.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> Yimitz: I figured. Pretty cool responsibility.
> 
> We will have to see if we get a notice tomorrow. I think they legally have too especially with channels on MTM's. If we do not, we need to make our voices heard.


There has to be some common problem since no one's got theirs yet. Not sure what though.

Sound mixing is fun but challenging. We recently got a new digital board that I'm still learning all the ins and outs of all the new features. Gating, compression/expansion, equalization etc. can all be done right in the board for any or all channels instead of using outboard components. Here's what my office looks like a couple of Sundays a month:

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...39&authkey=!AABW2C5apPSaqzU&ithint=folder,jpg


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> There has to be some common problem since no one's got theirs yet. Not sure what though.
> 
> Sound mixing is fun but challenging. We recently got a new digital board that I'm still learning all the ins and outs of all the new features. Gating, compression/expansion, equalization etc. can all be done right in the board for any or all channels instead of using outboard components. Here's what my office looks like a couple of Sundays a month:
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...39&authkey=!AABW2C5apPSaqzU&ithint=folder,jpg


Perhaps.

That looks awesome though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Indy's notice is on The Indy Star website and it includes no new HD

http://classifieds.indystar.com/category.php?ft=bright house

However, we do have some news on The Month to Month Agreement Front

*Off MTM's*

Outdoor Channel

Note: This could be a misprint as several channels including Outdoor Channel seem to always agree to short-term deals. 

We also do not know if TELEN is off MTM's as I do not believe Indiana has it. 

*Expire September 30*

Turner Networks (Boomerang, Boomerang en Espanol, Cartoon Network, Cartoon Network en Espanol, CNN, CNN en Espanol, CNN International, HLN, TBS, TCM, TNT, truTV)
Jewelry TV
NHL Center Ice/NHL Network
TV One

Notes: We knew The Turner Networks were expiring soon and now we know what is hopefully a drop dead date. A deal would clear the way for APP access, HD On Demand and Boomerang and/or CNN International for systems that do not already have it.

Jewelry TV and NHL Center Ice/Network are back on MTM's after what appears to be short-term deals. I would not be surprised if September 30 is a drop dead date for NHL Center Ice and NHL Network. A deal would clear the way for it to be added on Bakersfield systems and likely come off of Sports Pass.

TV One will either agree to a new deal or go on MTM's for as long as a few years.

*Conclusion*

Since we got no new HD, the theory continues to arise that BHN might be waiting to see what happens with the Charter merger before adding some of the newly launched HD channels like Chiller, Discovery Life, Centric, LOGO and Teen Nick.

The good news is we have a potential drop dead for The Turner Networks who are know to pull channels in some cases. A new deal would get us some benefits.

The NHL Network MTM's sucks for Bakersfield customers and those who want it off Sports Pass. 

In the end, we have some dates to watch and a question to ponder regarding the Charter merger.


----------



## pronk

Nayan said:


> Since you really don't watch that much TV, have you checked out Sling? It doesn't have Bravo, but it does have Food Network, Travel, Lifetime, History and ESPN. They also have an add-on sports package that would cover what you need. You're paying an insane amount for things you probably really don't need/use.


You know when you price things out cord cutting is still hard. With Sling, $20 + HBO and two other $5 packages comes to $45 and that's only one stream which kills the kids (who probably get Cable while at College). I guess if HBO I got through Roku (is that up and running yet) for $15 that should eliminate the single stream issue because sports are usually not watched separately though my wife often watches something while we watch sports.

If I price the Uverse package it's 144 a month and given the rate package it shows internet as $77 for 45 MB dedicated.

That means U450 is roughly 77 too (including 3 STBs) and supposedly I can watch 4 football games at once with the PIP type function (not sure on that). 

In any case if I paid $45 for SlingTV I'm only saving $32 vs. having every damn channel under the sun, a wireless receiver, and apps for all my phones (5 Samsungs, 2 Samsungs). 

So because of sports.... Now once the kids are old enough and moved out and pay their own way, Sling might be perfect. 

A co-worker also mentioned if I wanted to watch Browns games since my parents still live up there, purchase a Slingbox and route the games back to my TV. Illegal as hell I am sure but they are on DirectTV.


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope the add the Viacom HD and tell us after


----------



## Nayan

Tada! A notice!


----------



## Nayan

@pronk: In that case I would just stick with Uverse then. I have Brighthouse for internet only and went to DirecTV. For Lightning 75 I am paying almost $100/month and for D* I am paying close to $75/month. I would cut the cord but I really like my sports and I like to talk about my favorite programs right after they air, so being out of the loop would be a huge disadvantage for me so it stays .


----------



## Nayan

I'll post this in HOTP also:

http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-releases/2015/08/espn-introduces-new-college-sports-service-espn-college-extra/


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

Awesome!

Our notice furthers by theory on the post above. TWC/BHN has recently been able to renew agreements that were expiring but now the MTM is extended a bit with those International channels on it along with some channels like Jewelry TV and NHL Center Ice/Network coming back on MTM's after a short time off of them.

I really believe that this and them not announcing available HD channels (Remember these usually got added pretty quickly when they became available) means BHN and maybe TWC are waiting for this merger's fate before deciding on anything.

A big question will be if September is a drop dead date for NHL Network and The Turner Networks.

Until then, all we can do is hope for some action.


----------



## Nayan

Wish I had better news for both you and David, but I think they're going to wait until the merger happens (if it does) before adding things. If that's the case you guys will have a very long wait for anything new.


----------



## dotsdavid

The merger is probably taking so long because they are also merging with time warner


----------



## Nayan

Mergers take a very long time, as they require approval from not only shareholders but from the Gov't too. It was just over a year for the AT&T/DirecTV merger to be approved, so I wouldn't be surprised if this one takes a little longer, considering all of the parties involved.


----------



## HDOrlando

And it is far from certain the FCC will allow this one.

Regardless, it's frustrating as it could be holding up........

1) New HD Channels (Chiller, Centric, LOGO, Teen Nick, Discovery Life, etc.)

2) It could delay the addition of goodies from the Turner Networks via a new deal (Boomerang, HD On Demand, App Access, etc.)

3) It likely delays NHL Network for Bakersfield and it coming off of Sports Pass for the rest of us.


----------



## pronk

Nayan said:


> @pronk: In that case I would just stick with Uverse then. I have Brighthouse for internet only and went to DirecTV. For Lightning 75 I am paying almost $100/month and for D* I am paying close to $75/month. I would cut the cord but I really like my sports and I like to talk about my favorite programs right after they air, so being out of the loop would be a huge disadvantage for me so it stays .


I actually called and cancelled the Uverse install for tomorrow. I was intrigued by the ability to have 4 games going at once and of course the price. 

I started reading some stuff about getting NFL through VPN and realized since most of my Roku's, the two Xbox's and one PC are hard-wired I'd had to give up that bandwidth. I bought a souped up PC off a guy used that is a beast for running something like Plex and maybe sticking with this Brighthouse 150 will suit me for now. I still have the Uverse contacts, and probably could order it at anytime but I am a bit agitated about some of the claims that I can't verify (such as any movie that is more than 1 week old at the theater will be available for $10 rental instead of the usual lower cost). 

Anyway I just think I'll stick to what I have for now and the same folks knocking on doors will surely be back. It was a very good deal but I am just a little worried about how that 45MB dedicated line will be.


----------



## pronk

Nayan said:


> I'll post this in HOTP also:
> 
> http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-releases/2015/08/espn-introduces-new-college-sports-service-espn-college-extra/


First for a newbie (or really a seldom user) what is HOTP? 
Second... Great find....I would imagine this is going to be for cable subscribers only? i wonder if you dropped down all the way to the cheapo $20 very basic cable I hear you can bargain for that it's good enough to get this?

I could then get HBO Now once it his Roku. I think if we are paying $$$ for 150MB or 300MB they should throw us a bone haha. Honestly I haven't look into it but getting bare bones Cable TV, and using that ESPN package, HBO Now. I already pay for Netflix, Amazon, MLB.TV and was paying for NBA (through cable though) anyway. I rent most of the UFC fights. If you can get the ESPN as a Roku/Xbox One app, I could add Hulu+ and just get that bare bones Cable. I just don't know if they allow it and since the service is brand new I'll have to wait to see


----------



## Nayan

HOTP: Hot Off The Press is one of the most-visited areas here on the AVS (you can just go to the last page, since everything else is old news now): http://www.avsforum.com/forum/34-hdtv-programming/1951113-hot-off-press-latest-tv-news-information.html

Unfortunately the cheap TV package won't do with the new ESPN plan. If you're talking about going with Brighthouse, then you would need the Premiere tier which is most expensive and the box to go with it, plus the Sports Pass which costs extra as well. They have no plans to give it up cheaply. I doubt Uverse would be any different with their pricing structure as far as sports packages go.


----------



## yimitz

From the "Better Late Than Never" department comes Michigan's notice. Just to show I wasn't holding out on you guys, check out the fine print at the bottom.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz!


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: If your notice had come last week, a lot of suspense would have ended early.

I just hope my theory is wrong that they are waiting on the merger before adding those new HD channels.


----------



## Nayan

I have a feeling that's exactly what's going to happen. I think it's getting close to deal-renewal time for some of the big channels and depending whether the merger goes through or not could play a big part in negotiations. I'm willing to bet that you might see a much larger MTM list as a result until a decision is made. I'd love to be wrong, but I think you guys are going to have a very long wait on your hands.


----------



## HDOrlando

All we can do for now is wait and see.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Remember that one of the goals of mergers of this nature is to increase the number of subscribers, and to negotiate better carriage rates with programmers for all subscribers of TWC, BHN and Charter.

I think it's very likely then to see deals wait until all of the subscribers can be included, and all of those providers will receive things at once.


----------



## HDOrlando

That is very true.

On the MTM front, this will effect the Turner deal and us getting all of the goodies including Boomerang with it. An NHL Network deal only effects subscribers who want it in Bakersfield and off Sports Pass elsewhere.

I do hope things speed up on this front although it looks like this will drag on until early next year.

I want my Chiller HD and Boomerang to be added.


----------



## dotsdavid

http://www.inquisitr.com/2415152/ni...series-for-a-new-tv-network-called-the-splat/ a new channel form nick but I doubt it would be in HD because it's a 90s channel


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/2415152/ni...series-for-a-new-tv-network-called-the-splat/ a new channel form nick but I doubt it would be in HD because it's a 90s channel


I wonder if it is going to replace one of Viacom's many current channels.


----------



## dotsdavid

If it would replace a channel, I don't know which one.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> If it would replace a channel, I don't know which one.


I'm guessing Nick Toons or Teen Nick might be the channel that goes.

It's also possible Viacom scraps one of their many digital music channels.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> I'm guessing Nick Toons or Teen Nick might be the channel that goes.
> 
> It's also possible Viacom scraps one of their many digital music channels.


no those won't go I am betting vegas on it being vh1 Soul getting the axe if it becomes an actual channels as vh1 soul has been in auto pilot for years with little to no new programming. it was teased that it was supposed to shutdown a few years ago but did not. Although vh1 soul isn't on all systems a lot of cable systems don't carry it so it could be replaced and those that have it get "the splat" on launch and as deals are rehashed systems that don't have it get it added.

https://musicnerdery.wordpress.com/2010/01/07/welp-its-official-they-are-going-to-shut-down-vh1soul/


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> no those won't go I am betting vegas on it being vh1 Soul getting the axe if it becomes an actual channels as vh1 soul has been in auto pilot for years with little to no new programming. it was teased that it was supposed to shutdown a few years ago but did not. Although vh1 soul isn't on all systems a lot of cable systems don't carry it so it could be replaced and those that have it get "the splat" on launch and as deals are rehashed systems that don't have it get it added.
> 
> https://musicnerdery.wordpress.com/2010/01/07/welp-its-official-they-are-going-to-shut-down-vh1soul/


Exactly, one of those music channels.

That would suck though as TWC-BHN just renewed a year ago. If the channel is launched on VH1 Soul, hopefully it can be added maybe by a new deal via Charter if the deal goes through.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Exactly, one of those music channels.
> 
> That would suck though as TWC-BHN just renewed a year ago. If the channel is launched on VH1 Soul, hopefully it can be added maybe by a new deal via Charter if the deal goes through.


hmm it could also replace nick2 (Which is a glorified west coast feed of Nickelodeon) on cable systems that carry it. and then it would get more cable coverage but satellite cos would have to resign deals to get it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

That is also a possibility.

I'm just waiting for the six month clock to start on this Charter deal.

One this is settled, we will.........

1) Start getting new HD Channels (The holdouts who have recently gone HD).

2) A new Turner deal that likely will land Boomerang for everyone.

3) The fate of Pivot will be decided. If was dropped by Charter and now on MTM's for Pivot. My hope is they get renewal on all systems as part of any deal.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I'm just waiting for the six month clock to start on this Charter deal.


The FCC "shot-clock" started last week:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/11/us-twc-charter-communi-fcc-idUSKCN0RB29620150911


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> The FCC "shot-clock" started last week:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/11/us-twc-charter-communi-fcc-idUSKCN0RB29620150911


I missed that Yimitz.

Thanks so much!

I'll probably submit public comments to the FCC.


----------



## dotsdavid

Where do post a public comment to the fcc?


----------



## yimitz

dotsdavid said:


> Where do post a public comment to the fcc?


Go here:

http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/proceeding/view?name=15-149


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> Where do post a public comment to the fcc?


David,

I understand you guys got a guide update.

How is it?


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> David,
> 
> I understand you guys got a guide update.
> 
> How is it?


It's fine, it's not very different at all


----------



## HDOrlando

So, I was looking in the On Demand area on Channel 1000 for the networks to see if CBS was making the "Supergirl" pilot available and I find Chiller in the Networks section.

This was interesting because we have never had Chiller On Demand.

So, I click and what do I find.

A list of Chiller movies in HD.

The ABCs of Death
Cockneys vs. Zombies
Don't Be Afraid of the Dark
Hatchet lll
Let the Right One In
Sexy Evil Genius
Trollhunter

In addition, it's list the On Demand it's coming from as 1616 ELIB

That channel is not in the guide but if you punch it in, it loads as an On Demand channel with a pop up screen that says 

"ELIB is currently unavailable" Please try again later.

The channel is also listed in the favorites menu.

I'm assuming ELIB stands for maybe E-Library or something.

This tells me a couple of things though.

1) Maybe they got this via the deal when NBC SN was renewed. If you recall, they were briefly on MTM's a few months ago.

2) We might have some more goodies on this ELIB channel.

3) We just might be getting the 24/7 feed of Chiller HD soon.

As you imagine, I am excited to see that Chiller screen in HD. It's something I've only seen in Chiller commercials and programs that have occasionally aired on other channels in the NBC/Comcast conglomerate. 

It would be a great get if they launched the 24/7 channel in HD soon and we could find out this week when our notice might come.


----------



## Nayan

I hope that means it'll be coming soon for you!


----------



## dotsdavid

Did you guys a update to your DVR adding the common sense media age rating to the on demand and record shows menu. I didn't notice earlier when they updated because I didn't watch any recorded show or on demand until recently.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Me too.

dotsdavid: Gary posted what the update had in it on that other forum.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice today in The Sentinel.

However, If BHN is not late again in Michigan like they were last month, we could have some news via Yimitz this morning.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> No notice today in The Sentinel.
> 
> However, If BHN is not late again in Michigan like they were last month, we could have some news via Yimitz this morning.


All we have on the Michigan notice this month is a lengthy MTM list:


----------



## Nayan

Nothing in Florida Today. 

From the looks of that notice it seems like it's time for Turner negotiations.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,

Thanks so much!

Was hoping for Chiller HD but my theory that they are waiting for the fate of the merger just continues to gain steam.


----------



## Nayan

Nothing this morning, so it'll be next week when we see notices for us.


----------



## Nayan

Here's the lowdown on Splat. Looks like it will not be a new channel, but integrated into TeenNick:

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/money/nickelodeons-the-splat-to-bring-back-classic-90s-shows/35464248


----------



## HDOrlando

They have a similar block on Teen Nick already. 

Hopefully, we get closer on this merger soon so the channel goes in the HD section. I hate going in the SD area unless it's for an OTA sub channel.


----------



## Nayan

The notices today are exactly the same as Yimitz posted, so I won't bother. No channel additions but all the same MTM's.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

I figured.

I just hope BHN is not waiting for the merger.


----------



## Nayan

I hate to say it but my gut tells me they are.


----------



## HDOrlando

Probably.

On another note, FM has replaced FUSE. It's a new music channel from the same company that owns Fuse.

So, basically everyone with Nuvo TV now has FUSE and everyone who had FUSE now has FM.

Only Bakersfield has both now and even though I do not watch FUSE, it looks like we got a downgrade. It's probably a play by the company to get both channels on systems.


----------



## kevin120

stealth channel name change:
MTV Jams has become BET Jams.


----------



## Nayan

ABC Family is changing it's name to Freeform in January:

http://www.thewrap.com/inside-abc-family-freeform-name-change-decision/


----------



## oriolesmagic

It really seems to depend on your provider what you get when it comes to Fuse and FM.

DirecTV had Fuse and still had Fuse.


----------



## HDOrlando

The re-branding continues but I really think it's a good idea on ABC's Family's part.

On FUSE and FM, everyone will probably have both channels within a few years but I have no plans to watch either so it's nothing to me other than one day all of us have a universal channel lineup.

Right now, Bakersfield's HD lineup is slightly different from the rest of ours with.........

FUSE HD
RFD-TV HD
Pac 12 Regional Channels HD
A few International channels in HD.
They also have a few more extra East Coast premiums than we do West in HD.

I really have no interest in any of these channels but if anyone is bummed about not having those, Bakersfield does not have.....

NHL Network (This really frustrates some of those customers)
HSN (They may or may not have gotten this recently)

Ohh and Bakersfield, Indiana and Birmingham have Boomerang while we do not. Hopefully, this changes if hat new Turner deal is indeed long-term.


----------



## Nayan

It still surprises me that they do not have NHL after all this time. I mean, it is one of the big ones as far as channels go and if your a Hockey fan that has to be very frustrating.


----------



## kevin120

*TWC merger has hit a pothole! major one at that*

TWC merger on thin ice:
now there is strong opposition against it:
NAB (OTA broadcasters)
Dish Network
Sprint and T-mobile
consumer groups 

just to name a few. 

looks like this merger may be doomed as dish is using its sling tv as a reason to deny the merger!


----------



## dotsdavid

I don't think the merger is a good idea


----------



## HDOrlando

The momentum is definitely moving against it.

I hope it does not go through and TWC/BHN decide not to sell. 

If this thing is not happening, the sooner it doesn't, the sooner we could get some more HD channels along with Boomerang.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> The momentum is definitely moving against it.
> 
> I hope it does not go through and TWC/BHN decide not to sell.
> 
> If this thing is not happening, the sooner it doesn't, the sooner we could get some more HD channels along with Boomerang.


hmm well well guess what I got! Fuse HD freakin Fuse HD lolz! it has just been added to channel 292 and 1352 in Dallas! Finally 5 years late lolz! 

it is SDV and assigned SDV program #413 . 

I have been wanting this since before Fuse beat that "sexy" (pop/urban) music style to death I loved fuse when it was alt rock all the time. I miss those days.


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> hmm well well guess what I got! Fuse HD freakin Fuse HD lolz! it has just been added to channel 292 and 1352 in Dallas! Finally 5 years late lolz!
> 
> it is SDV and assigned SDV program #413 .
> 
> I have been wanting this since before Fuse beat that "sexy" (pop/urban) music style to death I loved fuse when it was alt rock all the time. I miss those days.


Well, it's good to know TWC is adding HD channels.

FUSE has apparently changed and while I'm not itching for it back, I want a universal channel lineup.

Congrats though Kevin!


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Well, it's good to know TWC is adding HD channels.
> 
> FUSE has apparently changed and while I'm not itching for it back, I want a universal channel lineup.
> 
> Congrats though Kevin!


hmm wait you guys don't have Fuse anymore? I Guess you need to look out for it as it just appeared in HD on my system out of the blue and we had the SD version for years and no they actually have changed for the better they have added more variety than what is was before as it was just repeats of junk from the fuse vaults that had nothing but pop or urban crap. FM is actually showing Alt music again. TWC actually has both Fuse and FM in HD. We actually got FM HD as it just replaced Nuvo on our system. So those systems that thought it would be cute to drop Fuse and replace it with Nuvo well they need to re add it as their stuff became FM unless the provider switched it to Fuse. 

yeah we were supposed to get Sundance HD maybe it was temporarily delayed but now that we got Fuse HD and did not have to wait for the merger to go through tells me more HD may be coming but only stuff that Charter has deals for etc. 

Don't know why they didn't put it in any notice about Fuse HD I guess it was a surgical add in areas that did not carry it? I can now see KY, etc getting it as well.

I really want:
MTV2 HD
TV Land HD
BBC America HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Cinema HD
Starz in Black HD
Encore Action HD
Encore Black HD
Encore Classic HD
Encore suspense HD
WGN America HD
QVC HD
NHL Network SD/HD


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> hmm wait you guys don't have Fuse anymore? I Guess you need to look out for it as it just appeared in HD on my system out of the blue and we had the SD version for years and no they actually have changed for the better they have added more variety than what is was before as it was just repeats of junk from the fuse vaults that had nothing but pop or urban crap. FM is actually showing Alt music again. TWC actually has both Fuse and FM in HD. We actually got FM HD as it just replaced Nuvo on our system. So those systems that thought it would be cute to drop Fuse and replace it with Nuvo well they need to re add it as their stuff became FM unless the provider switched it to Fuse.
> 
> yeah we were supposed to get Sundance HD maybe it was temporarily delayed but now that we got Fuse HD and did not have to wait for the merger to go through tells me more HD may be coming but only stuff that Charter has deals for etc.
> 
> Don't know why they didn't put it in any notice about Fuse HD I guess it was a surgical add in areas that did not carry it? I can now see KY, etc getting it as well.
> 
> I really want:
> MTV2 HD
> TV Land HD
> BBC America HD
> Starz Comedy HD
> Starz Cinema HD
> Starz in Black HD
> Encore Action HD
> Encore Black HD
> Encore Classic HD
> Encore suspense HD
> WGN America HD
> QVC HD
> NHL Network SD/HD


Only Bakersfield had both FUSE and Nuvo TV so they have FUSE and FM in SD and HD.

When the switch happened, the rest of us lost FUSE and got FM.

Another theory about the lack of HD additions is the delivery system could change but who knows Kevin. 

I'm stunned though that you guys haven't gotten those channels on the list.

You should be able to get them all outside of NHL Network.

Another thing that sucks about the uncertainty about the merger is it delaying a new deal for NHL Network that would get it on Bakersfield and TWC systems without it. In addition, a new deal would likely get it off of Sports Pass and moved to Digital Basic/Premier for the rest of us.

May this damn merger get scrapped soon as I want my Chiller HD, the addition of Boomerang and dotsdavid gets his Teen Nick in HD.


----------



## kevin120

They screwd the pooch added and then removed what the heck they have a deal for both is there some contract issue preventing Dallas from getting fuse hd dang it!


----------



## VGPOP

I have a question on the enhanced HD DVR service for Brighthouse.

It says you can record up to 6 shows at once. Does someone know the space on the box? (How many HD hours can you record?). Also, does it bring PIP (picture-n-picture) feature?

I'd like to know before I go a switch my HD DVR service to enhanced HD DVR service.

Thanks.


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> They screwd the pooch added and then removed what the heck they have a deal for both is there some contract issue preventing Dallas from getting fuse hd dang it!


Kevin,

They pulled FUSE shortly after adding it?


----------



## Nayan

VGPOP said:


> I have a question on the enhanced HD DVR service for Brighthouse.
> 
> It says you can record up to 6 shows at once. Does someone know the space on the box? (How many HD hours can you record?). Also, does it bring PIP (picture-n-picture) feature?
> 
> I'd like to know before I go a switch my HD DVR service to enhanced HD DVR service.
> 
> Thanks.


Can't help with storage space but I do know they do not have PIP .


----------



## VGPOP

Nayan said:


> Can't help with storage space but I do know they do not have PIP .


Wow. Thanks.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Kevin,
> 
> They pulled FUSE shortly after adding it?


only for Navigator boxes it seems.

edit it seems that they made a mistake and readded Fuse HD to the guide at channel 169 and 900. The former Nuvo TV SD/HD locations which became FM SD/HD and that moved to 292 the former location of Fuse SD yesterday.


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> only for Navigator boxes it seems.
> 
> edit it seems that they made a mistake and readded Fuse HD to the guide at channel 169 and 900. The former Nuvo TV SD/HD locations which became FM SD/HD and that moved to 292 the former location of Fuse SD yesterday.


That's good news.

Hopefully, we all get more HD soon and this Charter gets killed.


----------



## Nayan

The Charter deal could go either way. There's been a number of groups saying they are against it, but on the other hand if it goes through the size of the company as a whole will still be much smaller than Comcast or Time Warner by themselves. It's in the hands of the regulators now, so thee's nothing to do but sit, watch and wait. It could be a good thing for you guys though as far as channel negotiations. Might make it easier to get some of those long-awaited ones, especially NHL out west.


----------



## dotsdavid

The problem with merger is people may lose their jobs and costumer service will get worse.


----------



## Nayan

dotsdavid said:


> The problem with merger is people may lose their jobs and costumer service will get worse.


Sadly that's true, but one also has to wonder how much longer BHN and other cableco's will survive on their own. BHN has, for a number of years, said no to mergers and buyouts but now all of the sudden they are interested. Hmmm.

We're also living in a time where there are so many choices as to how to get your entertainment many are wondering how cable itself will survive. Outside of the NFL, every major sport has packages you can get that don't need a cable sub. With Hulu, Netflix, Amazon and now HBO and Showtime (also other niche apps), people are dumping their cable packages. The issue I see is that it really won't save money in the end, it will just be distributed through other means. Instead of just paying one provider, you'll have a long list with $9 here, $15 there. I think cable will survive, but they have to market themselves to show that they are not only on par price-wise, but that customer service is number one (BHN has always held that bar high) and reliability is top-notch compared to streaming, which in some cases is piss-poor (Sling, I'm looking at you!).


----------



## JaxFLBear

VGPOP said:


> It says you can record up to 6 shows at once. Does someone know the space on the box? (How many HD hours can you record?).


The Arris 6 Tuner has a 1 TB hard drive. Not sure if the Samsung is the same or not (would guess it's probably the same).


----------



## dotsdavid

We can now stream the sec network on the watch ESPN app


----------



## HDOrlando

A lot of people are happy about the SEC streaming.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> A lot of people are happy about the SEC streaming.


still no streaming of Longhorn Network for some reason?

Also TWC is adding:
HSN2 (areas with SDV apparently)
Baby First SD (areas with SDV that did not get it the first go around)
Canal De Tejas (Spanish sports overflow Texas only) (areas that currently do not get it that are SDV)

Fuse On Demand added to Dallas (Seems new deal to replace Nuvo On Demand has been consumated as Dallas had gotten Fuse On Demand back around 2005 before Comcast sold the system to TWC and it was dropped on day 1 of TWC. Seems that the legacy Fuse contract for former Comcast TWC systems must have finally been folded into the Nuvo TV deal. 

noticed that analog channels:
5
20
57 

are no longer showing the digital adapter splash screen on info to get a digital device due to the digital transition wondering if TWC is going to move a few QAM carriers around? Wouldn't surprise me if they added more SDV or DOCSIS QAMs soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> still no streaming of Longhorn Network for some reason?
> 
> Also TWC is adding:
> HSN2 (areas with SDV apparently)
> Baby First SD (areas with SDV that did not get it the first go around)
> Canal De Tejas (Spanish sports overflow Texas only) (areas that currently do not get it that are SDV)
> 
> Fuse On Demand added to Dallas (Seems new deal to replace Nuvo On Demand has been consumated as Dallas had gotten Fuse On Demand back around 2005 before Comcast sold the system to TWC and it was dropped on day 1 of TWC. Seems that the legacy Fuse contract for former Comcast TWC systems must have finally been folded into the Nuvo TV deal.
> 
> noticed that analog channels:
> 5
> 20
> 57
> 
> are no longer showing the digital adapter splash screen on info to get a digital device due to the digital transition wondering if TWC is going to move a few QAM carriers around? Wouldn't surprise me if they added more SDV or DOCSIS QAMs soon.


We were supposed to get HSN2 about a year or two ago. It never happened.

Maybe we will eventually get Baby First HD as apparently a carrier has it.

Regardless, I hope both TWC and BHN start adding some of those new HD channels like Chiller and Teen Nick.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Currently BHN in East Central Florida is doing ... something.
We keep losing video out through HDMI.
First thing Sunday AM I had to complain and get Tech Support to reset the DVR remotely. Then yesterday when I got home 4-ish, same deal. And this morning video was dropping out momentarily then coming back.
Why can't they leave our DVR alone!


----------



## kevin120

TWC is apparently adding HSN2 and Evine2 in the west coast systems with capacity for it and apparently ShopZeal 1-5 is being added in Rio Grande Valley TX but no HSN2 as that system does not even carry HSN lol! a lot of the border corridor systems will not be getting it either as they don't carry HSN as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

Charles: Send BHNTechExpert a PM.

Kevin: Bakersfield doesn't have HSN. I do wish these systems would plug these holes so we have a universal channel lineup.


----------



## HDOrlando

According to the latest TWC New York notice, it looks like that Turner deal got done as those networks are not on there. 

This could mean APP access along with HD On Demand for the Turner Networks along with the additions of Boomerang and CNN International for systems without them. I have noticed an increase in the Boomerang On Demand listing lately.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/o...ices/pln/northeast/albany-capital-region.html

POP and Evine appear to be on MTM's now but that is no biggie. It would be nice if an HBO/Cinemax renewal got done so that list would be shorter.

Our notice will be out within the next 10 days and hopefully the unknown fate of the merger is not holding up those new HD channels or the addition of something like Boomerang.


----------



## HDOrlando

We get our notice this eek ,likely between Wednesday and Friday.

Here is hoping for some of those new HD channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

We get our notice this week ,likely between Wednesday and Friday.

Here is hoping for some of those new HD channels.


----------



## diesel32

Universal Sports is shutting down, which is guess is bad for fans of rugby, rythmic gymnastics etc
http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Daily/Closing-Bell/2015/10/21/universal.aspx


----------



## HDOrlando

Diesel: I think some of their programming is moving to NBCSN.


----------



## HDOrlando

I would assume no notice today so tomorrow Yimitz should have some news for us from Michigan.


----------



## Nayan

I looked at both papers and nothing, so either tomorrow or Friday we'll get them.


----------



## Nayan

Nothing today either, so tomorrow it is I guess.


----------



## yimitz

Well, for whatever it's worth, here's this month's Michigan notice. Not much news in the programming department.


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz,

Thanks as always!

It sucks that we yet again do not get any of those new HD Channels.

At least the MTM is smaller with a new deal with Turner Networks and it would be easier to read if a new HBO/Cinemax deal gets done.

Other than that, The MTM's are irrelevant outside of NHL Network.

Another downer of a notice but my theory about waiting on the fate of the merger just gains more steam.


----------



## Nayan

Here's FL Today's notice


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope the merger can fail, so we finally start getting some new HD


----------



## Nayan

If it fails it doesn't mean you'll get more HD channels. Actually if it does fail I think I'd be more worried about the future of TW/BHN. There has to be a reason why all of the sudden Newhouse said yes to a merger and it's usually not good news.


----------



## kevin120

Nayan said:


> If it fails it doesn't mean you'll get more HD channels. Actually if it does fail I think I'd be more worried about the future of TW/BHN. There has to be a reason why all of the sudden Newhouse said yes to a merger and it's usually not good news.


actually TWC and Bright House are making a turn around at least with TWC which only lost 7,000 subscribers last quarter. I don't think they are in trouble it is more like they agreed to merge with Charter to not have to fight with them over a proxy takeover. I honestly think the merger will fail and Charter will owe TWC that $2 billion dollar break up.

TWC is still adding channels although at glacial speeds. Dallas recently got Fuse HD after years of not having it. TWC is also adding Evine Live 2 and HSN2 also looks like they may be finally adding QVC HD in areas that don't have it as well as finally doing the Evine live moves to lower channel numbers in the 2-99 range.

TWC has done some investments still such as launching VOD in rural markets finally! Madison IN, Gunnison and Telluride CO, all but one former New Wave TWC system in KY/TN got VOD as well this year. 

TWC has added HD channels in El Centro California. TWC launched VOD/SDV and a ton of HD in Uvalde, Del Rio, Eagle Pass, Dilley, Cotulla, Pearsall TX. 

yeah TWC has been investing still but not in the HD channel department as much. Also I have seen a ton of TWC wifi hotspots in my part of the Dallas metro with the MAXX upgrades. my area has the MAXX speeds and I think in November the upgrades will be complete. 

I think the reason why Indy and Michigan are moving stuff to SDV is probably to allow for more 2-99 channels that have an HD version to have the HD version taken off of SDV and put back on a static assignment thanks to auto-HD popularity. either this or they are going to add more DOCSIS downstream channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, MNet and Jewelry TV are no longer on MTM's.

It also looks like Bright House Travel Weather could be going bye-bye.

Let's hope this merger gets settled soon but then moving stuff to SDV but at least be a hopeful sign of additions. All should be settled by the end of the frst quarter of next year.

They also might add Boomerang to Florida and Michigan with a new Turner deal done. 

We shall see. Until next month.................


----------



## oriolesmagic

Antietam Cable in Hagerstown, MD, who you've seen me reference as a good adder of more obscure HD channels, just added Chiller HD on channel 610 in their latest HD expansion of 5 new channels.

Also, Aspire HD launched on DirecTV channel 381, so it's a very real possibility for you guys going forward. Charter had a dispute with UP, and dropped the network. The owners of UP help distribute Aspire, so that's something to think about for the future.


----------



## HDOrlando

It seems BHN is waiting for the fate of the merger before adding HD and it sucks.

As everyone knows, I'd love Chiller in HD. I've gotten to see some Chiller HD Movies On Demand but the lack of the 24/7 channel is frustrating.

Aspire HD could be a a possibility. It was previously announced for TWC but never happened.

I guess it's a similar situation to Pivot which is on TWC MTM's but was dropped by Charter. I'm sure these small channels are making their cases especially Pivot to the FCC against this thing.


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando said:


> It seems BHN is waiting for the fate of the merger before adding HD and it sucks.
> 
> As everyone knows, I'd love Chiller in HD. I've gotten to see some Chiller HD Movies On Demand but the lack of the 24/7 channel is frustrating.
> 
> Aspire HD could be a a possibility. It was previously announced for TWC but never happened.
> 
> I guess it's a similar situation to Pivot which is on TWC MTM's but was dropped by Charter. I'm sure these small channels are making their cases especially Pivot to the FCC against this thing.


Charter didn't drop Pivot from what I can tell. The only channels they've dropped are UP and World Fishing Network, as well as NBA TV in the former Bresnan areas. Pivot is just regionally carried by Charter. They've updated their listings to show NBC Universo HD, and still show Pivot.


----------



## Nayan

We should be finding out whether the merger goes through or not soon. Even though I no longer have BHN for my TV needs I am still rooting for you guys to get those channels you want, especially Chiller in HD . I am hoping that it does go through, as Charter offers internet for a lower price and that is one thing I would like to see.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> Charter didn't drop Pivot from what I can tell. The only channels they've dropped are UP and World Fishing Network, as well as NBA TV in the former Bresnan areas. Pivot is just regionally carried by Charter. They've updated their listings to show NBC Universo HD, and still show Pivot.


Ohh, I though they dropped it but I guess not.


----------



## dsinger

On WESH local news last night, they said BHN is going to increase internet speeds for each service classification for free. Anyone know what basic is going to go to? Thanks


----------



## Nayan

dsinger said:


> On WESH local news last night, they said BHN is going to increase internet speeds for each service classification for free. Anyone know what basic is going to go to? Thanks


Only the Lightning folks get a speed increase, Nothing for the basic package .


----------



## JaxFLBear

dsinger said:


> On WESH local news last night, they said BHN is going to increase internet speeds for each service classification for free. Anyone know what basic is going to go to? Thanks





Nayan said:


> Only the Lightning folks get a speed increase, Nothing for the basic package .


From the Orlando Sentinel:


> Bight House Networks customers in Central Florida will see faster Internet speeds next month.
> 
> Florida’s second-largest cable operator, which provides service to 2 million customers in Florida, announced Tuesday evening *an upgrade to all of its service tiers.*
> 
> *The new speeds mean faster downloads on most packages, with the slowest speeds of previously existing packages now sitting at 50 megabits per second download speeds, an increase of 42 percent.* Upload speeds in the same tier will go from 2 megabits to 5 megabits per second.
> 
> Other tiers increased similarly, although the fastest tier will keep its 300 megabits per second download speeds while upgrading upload speeds from 15 to 20 megabits per second.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...use-networks-boosts-speeds-20151110-post.html


----------



## Nayan

According to what Gary and others posted over at DSLReports there is no speed increase for the 15/1 folks, which is the basic plan. Only "new" customers can get an increase on the basic plan, not existing customers.

ETA: Here is the corrected story from Bay News 9 stating the 15/1 folks do not get a speed bump:

http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...10/bright_house_networks_internet_speeds.html


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope Indy will get the speed increase also


----------



## Nayan

Oh you guys will!


----------



## HDOrlando

Universal Sports is officially gone as it has now ceased operations.

Most of the programming will be on NBCSN. I never watched any of it though.

We are now down to 239 HD channels.

May some goodies get announced within the next two weeks but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## HDOrlando

With some more recent holdouts going HD, the list of SD English-language channels Bright House carries that they have not added available HD channels for stands at 11.

Aspire TV HD 
Centric HD 
Chiller HD
DayStar HD
Discovery Life HD
Lifetime RealWomen HD
Liquidation Channel HD
LOGO HD 
Military History HD
Teen Nick HD
youtoo HD

Of all of these, the only one I watch on a regular basis is Chiller. I might Watch Teen Nick and Military History occasionally.

Still, Bright House usually would add the HD version of a channel soon after it came out but this merger is likely holding things up.

I firmly believe if an HD channel is available, it should be added and hope these channels are added so we move closer to an all HD lineup.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> With some more recent holdouts going HD, the list of SD English-language channels Bright House carries that they have not added available HD channels for stands at 11.
> 
> Aspire TV HD
> Centric HD
> Chiller HD
> DayStar HD
> Discovery Life HD
> Lifetime RealWomen HD
> Liquidation Channel HD
> LOGO HD
> Military History HD
> Teen Nick HD
> youtoo HD
> 
> Of all of these, the only one I watch on a regular basis is Chiller. I might Watch Teen Nick and Military History occasionally.
> 
> Still, Bright House usually would add the HD version of a channel soon after it came out but this merger is likely holding things up.
> 
> I firmly believe if an HD channel is available, it should be added and hope these channels are added so we move closer to an all HD lineup.


HSN2 has launched on TWC is 4:3 black bars on top and bottom may be available in HD but TWC only picked up the SD version. it has a 4 digital SDV QAM subchannel so could be 89.xxxx one and 119.xxxx the next lol

Sundance HD is announced again for the areas that were listed to get it before. Evine Too is announced for TX, PAC west, Hawaii, california areas. Also Shop Zeal 1-5 are being added in various markets in TX also Comet TV subchannel being added in all TWC markets with a sinclair station carrying it. still seeing grit and other subchannels being added as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

We are still getting SD channels here and have throughout the year but not HD.


----------



## Nayan

We don't have Chiller HD either yet, but it's on a higher-tier package than what I get. Pretty sure you guys will get it before we do .


----------



## Mitchman

Are standard internet customers getting a speed increase or not? According to an article in the Orlando Sentinel we are (from 15 Mps to 25 Mps). However I can find no mention of standard speed increasing on Brighthouse's web site, only Lightning customers. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Nayan

No. 15 does not get an increase. In January there will be a new 25 plan offered, but there will be no increase for basic.


----------



## dsinger

Nayan said:


> No. 15 does not get an increase. In January there will be a new 25 plan offered, but there will be no increase for basic.


And thank you BHN. I chose Earthlink when I moved here 9 years ago. To get anything above basic speed I would have to change my internet address since Earthlink speed is limited to 15 mbit on BHN. However per the Earthlink site, basic is 20 mbit on TWC and 25 mbit on Comcast, all for the same or at a slightly lower price than BHN basic. Seems like the new 25 plan is a way to increase BHN revenue without any added cost to them.


----------



## the64gto

Wonder what the break out is of all BHN internet subscribers as to what speed each is paying for.


----------



## Satch Man

Does Brighthouse Networks carry Movies! Network?

This is a local OTA channel that is in some TWC markets but not all. I think Charter has it in some, if not most areas. Here is Movies! website:

http://moviestvnetwork.com/

Satch


----------



## 1fastg

What settings are you guys currently using for you tv for the brighouse hd? On my sony 4k i feel as if the resolution is garbage to be honest. 720p and 1080i seem low quality, i get a lot of motion jutter and pixelation especially during football and basketball games, i feel like players faces are hard to decipher. Ive contacted BH about the issue and they put me in the best cisco hd box that they offer. Any suggestions?


----------



## dotsdavid

It depends on the channel. Some channels look better in HD.


----------



## Sgooter

1fastg said:


> What settings are you guys currently using for you tv for the brighouse hd? On my sony 4k i feel as if the resolution is garbage to be honest. 720p and 1080i seem low quality, i get a lot of motion jutter and pixelation especially during football and basketball games, i feel like players faces are hard to decipher. Ive contacted BH about the issue and they put me in the best cisco hd box that they offer. Any suggestions?


My resolution setting is fixed at 1080i and the pq is excellent. Pixelation is usually due to a weak signal received at your cable box, which can be caused by several factors. Suggest you request a tech visit to check your cable reception. I had pixelation problems about 2 months ago, and BHN tech support responded same day to fix it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Legal Notices likely come this week and because Livonia, Michigan gets their Thanksgiving paper on Wednesday, we will likely have a good idea of our notice by tomorrow.

May Bright House add some of that new HD although I am not holding my breath.


----------



## dotsdavid

https://www.fcc.gov/transaction/charter-twc-bhn It's like the meger is going to happen


----------



## nandopr

dotsdavid said:


> https://www.fcc.gov/transaction/charter-twc-bhn It's like the meger is going to happen



Bye bye unlimited internet? "Hello Cap Friend"? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayan

Well, the agreement (if the merger goes through) is no caps for three years. However, if it does not go through, there could very well be caps. I am not saying there will be, I am saying that as a business they can implement caps at any time. The only thing the merger will do is give us three years. After that, who knows.


----------



## HDOrlando

Where does it say it's likely to happen?


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Where does it say it's likely to happen?


Sorry for misunderstanding fcc has yet to approve it but the paper work is being finalized


----------



## dotsdavid

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/ch...lose-until-june-because-california/2015-11-24 It looks like upon resrearching the meger that it won't happen until June 2016. So if brighthouse is waiting for merger to happen before adding new HD it may be A while.


----------



## HDOrlando

I still do not think the merger is a done deal. This new timetable sucks though.

BHN would normally add at least some of these channels.

Aspire TV HD 
Centric HD 
Chiller HD
DayStar HD
Discovery Life HD
Lifetime RealWomen HD
Liquidation Channel HD
LOGO HD 
Military History HD
Teen Nick HD
youtoo HD

Now, Chiller is the only one I really watch but I would not mind having Teen Nick and Military History in HD. 

As for the other channels, it's about having an all HD Lineup.

May BHN give us a holiday gift in the notice Yimitz will see later this morning (Livonia's paper arrives on Wednesday when it is Thanksgiving week).


----------



## Maya68

1fastg said:


> What settings are you guys currently using for you tv for the brighouse hd? On my sony 4k i feel as if the resolution is garbage to be honest. 720p and 1080i seem low quality, i get a lot of motion jutter and pixelation especially during football and basketball games, i feel like players faces are hard to decipher. Ive contacted BH about the issue and they put me in the best cisco hd box that they offer. Any suggestions?


I have a Sony 4k and it looks amazing, even for football games. For some reason, this season, I have not seen any of the motion lag I was seeing last season, when we first bought the TV. It was really annoying to watch a ticker go by. It would actually hurt my eyes to see the skipping. I wonder if the broadcasters have made any changes other than how they display the ticker. I have not changed any of my settings. There are threads here where some have posted their settings, if you want to try a few different things but in the end, it depends on the lighting conditions in your room and your personal preferences.

The pixelation is not your TV. I am sure it looks great when you watch a Blu-Ray. I would recommend contacting Gary at the BHN support forum. He is very knowledgeable and helpful and you will get better service there than via phone. 

You will need to log in to the site and you may need to provide the MAC and IP addresses for your cable modem.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> I still do not think the merger is a done deal. This new timetable sucks though.
> 
> BHN would normally add at least some of these channels.
> 
> Aspire TV HD
> Centric HD
> Chiller HD
> DayStar HD
> Discovery Life HD
> Lifetime RealWomen HD
> Liquidation Channel HD
> LOGO HD
> Military History HD
> Teen Nick HD
> youtoo HD
> 
> Now, Chiller is the only one I really watch but I would not mind having Teen Nick and Military History in HD.
> 
> As for the other channels, it's about having an all HD Lineup.
> 
> May BHN give us a holiday gift in the notice Yimitz will see later this morning (Livonia's paper arrives on Wednesday when it is Thanksgiving week).


The paper finally arrived, along with the usual 87 pounds of Black Friday sales flyers. Apparently they are not in the holiday spirit.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,

Thanks as always for this. At least they are giving us HSN2 that was delayed and I could care less about.

Hopefully, we will not lose your local channels as those almost always have drop dead dates.

It sucks they were not in the holiday HD spirit though. It only continues to advance by theory that they are waiting for a damn merger that could take another 7 months and a few months after that before we get some new HD and Boomerang.


----------



## feb1003

To everyone have a HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY with your family and friends


----------



## dotsdavid

Brighthouse is Indy is making people very upset right now because nobody in Indy can watch there local channels right now including thanksgiving football. I hope they fix it before they start losing customers in Indy.


----------



## Nayan

Here's FL Today


----------



## HDOrlando

Another crappy notice as expected.

None of the channels with expiring agreements EVINE Live, Golf Channel, POP, REELZ and Music Choice are likely to have drop dead dates. 

At least we finally get HSN2 for anyone who cares and we get a new HD channel WACX HD on January 5. They are launching an HD channel but still have not finished their building after like 15 years..........

My theory on no new HD still stands till the damn merger as this is a local OTA HD channel and not a cable feed.

This lack of HD really sucks though as some of us would like some of these new HD channels like Chiller, Teen Nick and maybe even Military History. I could care less for many of the obscure ones but is BHN really going to wait at least another 7 months here?

At least give systems that don't already have Boomerang the channel via the new Turner deal.

Heak, if anyone has noticed, Boomerang OD has disappeared after they added a ton of new selection although some of it moved to Cartoon Network OD.

Regardless, this sucks.


----------



## Nayan

According to news sources and on the DSLReports news page, the merger could be delayed until June 2016. Could mean a very long stretch of no new channels for you guys if that's what they are waiting on.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid posted about that above. That's why I mention 7 months.


----------



## HDOrlando

Some good news................

We finally have HD OD from The Turner Networks (TNT, TBS, Tru TV, CNN, Cartoon Network, etc.) likely as a result of The Turner renewal.

Hopefully, Boomerang is on the way for those of us who do not have it. After all, they have added SD channels during this HD drought.

App Access to The Turner Networks could also be on the way.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm loving this ability to set the DVR two weeks in advance.

Things are pretty dead here though as we wait n ,limbo for the damn merger.

Please at least announce Boomerang this month.


----------



## Nayan

Well there is one more notice for the year, so let's hope Santa brings you guys some good news for the New Year!


----------



## kevin120

Nayan said:


> Well there is one more notice for the year, so let's hope Santa brings you guys some good news for the New Year!


well I got some goodies for TWC for end of year early 2016:
INSP being added in Texas in markets that do not carry it currently
BYU TV being added finally after appearing on MTM to be added in 2014 lol! 
Sundance HD has a tentative date add of January 18th 2016
WGN America SD? being added in markets not currently carried on the digital expanded TV tier (Expanded basic. 
Unimas Satellite feed being added in markets without a Unimas affiliate usually areas that are small TV markets or of lower spanish speaking populations Cable One has carried the Satellite feeds of Unvision and Unimas for several years now in their markets, 

no mention ABC Family tranform in Freeform or the Music Choice changes. or drop dead dates. 

Dallas is getting a PBS subchannel in the metro and the Greenville system is getting two Dallas already carries one of them:
1268 KERA World (Greenville Only) (carried in Dallas)
1269 KERA Create (Greenville and Dallas)


----------



## HDOrlando

Must be a typo on BYU TV. Nothing really new though.

I'm hoping they will add Boomerang to systems that do not already have it now that the Turner deal has been renewed.

At least HD OD for The Turner networks and hopefully BHN's HD dry spell will end this month as it is so frustrating not having Chiller HD.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> Must be a typo on BYU TV. Nothing really new though.
> 
> I'm hoping they will add Boomerang to systems that do not already have it now that the Turner deal has been renewed.
> 
> At least HD OD for The Turner networks and hopefully BHN's HD dry spell will end this month as it is so frustrating not having Chiller HD.


no BYU is not a typo they never added it to begin with. I guess it was shelved to the Comcast merger fiasco and Charter is letting a few channels be added lol such as HSN2 which pays to be carried


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope we get teennick HD, I was watching it earlier and most of commercials And promos were in widescreen for HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin: I'm hoping this will mean Boomerang for Florida BHN systems. After all, it's an SD channel.

David: It's very frustrating to watch a channel in SD when it is available in HD.

You know how it is for me with Chiller. Hopefully, they will not wait for the merger which could take until next summer.


----------



## HDOrlando

I hope everyone is having a very Merry Christmas.

May BHN gives us some bleated stocking stuffers in our next notice.

They could at least give us Boomerang if they are not adding non-OTA HD Channels until the merger is settled.


----------



## Nayan

Merry Christmas to all of you as well! 

I do hope that this last notice of the year has something for you guys.


----------



## HDOrlando

We get our notices Tomorrow (Wednesday) or Thursday. 

Let's hope for some good news although if they are not adding non-OTA HD, they could always give those of us who do not have it Boomerang.


----------



## Nayan

No notices today for us, but looking at the TWC notices that were released earlier this month there's nothing but MTM's and local network changes. Not to say ours might not have anything, but sadly it looks like what we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

This probably will be the case and could be a big chunk of 2016 but you never know.


----------



## HDOrlando

Orlando's notice came this morning and yet again, there is nothing new except for some news on the H2 rebrand to Vice.

MTM's: It looks like they might have come to a new deal with EVINE Live and Golf Channel as they are not listed.

- On February 28, 2016, the agreement with DW Amerika (I've never seen this) expires and they might have to cease carriage.

Some somewhat interesting news though.

On or after February 1, @ will rebrand to Viceland and move from channels 146 SD/1243 HD to 183 SD/1299 HD

The notice only furthers a theory myself and others hold that we will not get any of these non-OTA HD channels like Chiller, Teen Nick, etc. until the Charter merger is decided which could take until the summer.

For goodness sake, could they at least add Boomerang now that the Turner deal is done?

I only have three things on my wish list.

1) Chiller HD
2) Boomerang
3) Pivot TV SD/HD.

Now, I accept that Pivot won't happen for a while since it is on MTM's with TWC and you have the merger but at least add Chiller HD and Boomerang.

It is so frustrating having to watch Chiller in SD and not being able to watch Boomerang's retro cartoons when nothing is on.

IT SUCKS!


----------



## Nayan

Florida Today notice is exactly the same I'm afraid. Sucks for you guys but it does look like nothing until after the merger goes through .


----------



## kevin120

I don't know what the CEO of Charter is thinking but I think the Charter/TWC/Bright House merger is going to be a disaster for several reason they keep touting their world box guide that is only being deploying in two markets and they want to hoist it on TWC/Bright House subs as they take us over well I have a feeling a ton of subscribers will either get a Tivo or leave if he thinks we want that ugly user interface Charter has come up with he is fooling himself what should happen is that the TWC operating model should be ported over to Charter and they find a way to port Navigator to the older boxes and use the Cisco and Motorola STBs we already have in the Charter markets not the other way around as Charter is bringing nothing new to the table oh and we may as well kiss Start Over and Lookback goodbye as Spectrum Guide does not support them. I really think it is stupid for them to even trying to put a second security level on the channels as the current system works fine for TWC as they can do Motorola/Cisco boxes in either CA system using cable cards.

Charter has a lot of work ahead and I have a feeling that their CEO may be looking for a new job if the merger goes through as he will wind up running the new company into the ground and say that they had problems integrating TWC/Bright House but will fail to mention TWC/BHN has had a better setup than Charter and Charter wanted to run things the same ole same that they were doing that was not investing in new technologies that kept up to date such as 300Mbps internet speeds 60Mbps and 100Mbps does not cut it in 2015.


----------



## Nayan

If that is all true Kevin then maybe it's a good thing I ditched the TV part of BHN! I can't imagine having tech like that in 2016, it's like going back to the 90's. I do agree as far as internet speed goes. More people are ditching cable/sat and using streaming for just about everything, more folks game online and downloading game updates/DLC takes quite a bit because the files are almost as large as the games themselves. 

I am glad, for right now, we don't have caps. If the merger goes through it will give us 3 more years of cap-free service, but I am almost willing to bet that if it does not we will see caps. Comcast is horrid when it comes to those, but sadly I predict that in a couple years almost every provider will have them, or charge you through the nose for the privilege to not have them. I guess we'll find out later this year.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

Let's hope the momentum moves against the merger as things move closer.

The longer this is drawn out, the better the chances this gets killed even though odds are against that at this time.


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice. Sorry I'm late. Spent most of yesterday shuffling relatives back home. Glad to be home and having a nice peaceful New Year's Day.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,

It happens. Do not worry about it either as it was also a day where all of us were getting our notice that same day.

Thanks as always!


----------



## Nayan

Urgent: If you received an email from Brighthouse today regarding your email and telling you to change your password, it is legitimate (confirmed by Gary) and you are urged to change your password immediately.


----------



## Nayan

The merger has been approved at least in NY:

http://www.mynews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/ap/2016/01/08/Regulators_approve_Charter_s_buy_of_Time_Warner_Cable_in_NY.html?cid=rss&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## HDOrlando

At least the requirements look pretty good at least on paper.

The real question will be what California wants.

Regardless, I want my Chiller HD and for the Florida and Michigan systems to get Boomerang.


----------



## HDOrlando

Al-Jazeera is shutting down by the end of April.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/14/business/media/al-jazeera-america-to-shut-down-in-april.html?_r=0


----------



## Nayan

That sucks . The good news is that they are expanding their streaming options here in the US. I've loved AJA from day one and I am sad to see all of their talent losing their jobs. They have some pretty big names there.


----------



## dotsdavid

It could be because of false reporting of manning taking HGH. At least I hope it's false.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like One America News is going to try and buy the channel.

They are also hoping for carriage as a condition of the purposed BHN-TWC and Charter merger.

It will be interesting to see if any channels get carriage as a result.


----------



## HDOrlando

We get our notice this week but given the trend the last few months, I doubt we get anything although it would be nice if they could add an SD channel like Boomerang.

May this damn merger get a verdict soon.


----------



## Satch Man

kevin120 said:


> I don't know what the CEO of Charter is thinking but I think the Charter/TWC/Bright House merger is going to be a disaster for several reason they keep touting their world box guide that is only being deploying in two markets and they want to hoist it on TWC/Bright House subs as they take us over well I have a feeling a ton of subscribers will either get a Tivo or leave if he thinks we want that ugly user interface Charter has come up with he is fooling himself what should happen is that the TWC operating model should be ported over to Charter and they find a way to port Navigator to the older boxes and use the Cisco and Motorola STBs we already have in the Charter markets not the other way around as Charter is bringing nothing new to the table oh and we may as well kiss Start Over and Lookback goodbye as Spectrum Guide does not support them. I really think it is stupid for them to even trying to put a second security level on the channels as the current system works fine for TWC as they can do Motorola/Cisco boxes in either CA system using cable cards.
> 
> Charter has a lot of work ahead and I have a feeling that their CEO may be looking for a new job if the merger goes through as he will wind up running the new company into the ground and say that they had problems integrating TWC/Bright House but will fail to mention TWC/BHN has had a better setup than Charter and Charter wanted to run things the same ole same that they were doing that was not investing in new technologies that kept up to date such as 300Mbps internet speeds 60Mbps and 100Mbps does not cut it in 2015.


Kevin,

How's it going? Interesting thoughts! I heard from insiders that nothing will change except the names on the buildings, trucks, and guides, for the next five years. We might even get some discounted pricing as there is a lot riding on this merger and people's perception of the cable industry has been lukewarm to terrible. This really is going to have to go through a lot of channels to make it work.

Remember that this is a merger, not a buyout by Charter. There will be a consolidation of services and customer policies for each of the three companies combined, branded under the new Charter name. For example, I leaned that among the three current companies, Charter, Time Warner, and Brighhouse Networks, that the Brighthouse Networks customer service model is what Charter plans to use, as it is considered the highest in customer satisfaction among the three companies. Charter wants to get TWC Signature Home Service, Start Over, and Lookback. Meanwhile, Charter will bring to TWC faster Internet speed, but I understand plans to drop TWC's "Everyday Low Price" Internet. Grandfather clauses and promotional pricing according to regulation must remain in effect for the duration of the existing period.

I don't think mergers are good, because when competition is eliminated, that is not a good thing.

Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,

Please tell us about these insiders. I know you cannot reveal sources but how credible are they?

Mergers do suck though. I am just hoping TWC-BHN can get some of those new HD channels like Chiller soon.


----------



## Satch Man

HDOrlando said:


> Satch,
> 
> Please tell us about these insiders. I know you cannot reveal sources but how credible are they?
> 
> Mergers do suck though. I am just hoping TWC-BHN can get some of those new HD channels like Chiller soon.


Hi,

One guy was a top plant tech guy with TWC for many years. He keeps "in the loop" but is no longer with the company. I trust him because almost everything he has said has happened. A few others are composites of information that I have read at Charter forums and BHN. I REALLY hope you get those HD channels! Chiller movies in HD sounds very cool!

I really don't know why BHN doesn't have Boomrang. You guys don't have Boomrang at all on any BHN systems do you? TWC has had it for a long time. The Flintstones is my favorite cartoon on that channel! They show the classic first two season intros with the lesser known "Rise and Shine" opening instead of the "Meet the Flintstones" theme song, which began in Season 3! (But when The Flintstones went to syndication, they used the "Meet the Flintstones" theme for all seasons.)

They also show added cartoon footage of the classics edited out in syndication. It is a very cool channel!

Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,

BHN systems in Bakersfield, Birmingham and Indianapolis have Boomerang but Florida and Michigan do not. We had a limited selection of Boomerang OD until they recently merged it's OD offerings with Cartoon Network OD.

I am hoping the new Turner deal will finally bring the channel to us. Given their new original programming, I suspect they might launch an HD channel soon. The deal has finally given us the HD OD for the Turner Networks.

Sounds good on those sources. We do have some Chiller Movies HD OD but I am sick of watching the 24/7 channel in SD.

I am hoping BHN gets some goodies in the notice this week but am not holding my breath.

Thanks for following up.


----------



## HDOrlando

May we get some good news from Yimitz tomorrow morning but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing in The Orlando Sentinel this morning.

Good thing we have Yimitz to let us know what's in Michigan's notice and if BHN plans to break the HD dry spell and/or add Boomerang for Florida and Michigan or give us another month of just what is on month to month deals.


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice. No adds this time either.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,

Thanks as always for giving us the early heads up.

What's worse is you guys got the potential loss of your NBC affiliate in your notice.

It's no surprise there were no adds but this really sucks. They won't even give us Boomerang which Birmingham, Bakersfield and Indiana already have.

They also used to be so good at adding new HD and we are missing out on the new ones like Chiller and Teen Nick. 

Damn this merger.


----------



## Nayan

I doubt ours will be much different. 

As far as the merger goes, AT&T is eyeing to buy TWC, so how the whole thing is going to play out now is anyone's guess. If they do buy them, then probably no merger but then that leaves BHN up in the air. Would AT&T buy them as well, or will Charter just merge with them, or . So many ways all of these things can go, but I can also understand them not wanting to add anything else at the moment because of all of the uncertainty of what may or may not happen. It sucks for you guys, but I can't blame them.


----------



## StephenRC

AT&T is wanting to buy Time Warner the media company, not Time Warner Cable. They're two separate companies.


----------



## Nayan

StephenRC said:


> AT&T is wanting to buy Time Warner the media company, not Time Warner Cable. They're two separate companies.


You're right . I always forget they are separate. Still, there are plenty of unknowns as far as the merger goes and what might happen if it doesn't. Plus, if it does go through changes won't happen overnight and it still could be quite a wait to get those channels that you guys don't have in HD or at all.

It's okay HDO, D* doesn't have Chiller in HD yet either.


----------



## Nayan

I looked through both papers and no notice. Either Saturday or Sunday I guess.


----------



## Nayan

I guess tomorrow . Nothing in either paper this weekend.


----------



## HDOrlando

Bummer.

It's not like we are getting anything though...........

Damn Merger.


----------



## diesel32

Palladia ch 1300 is now MTVLIVE
http://www.multichannel.com/news/content/palladia-renamed-mtv-live/396991

Feb 29 is apparently the date for H2 to become Viceland
http://adage.com/article/media/vice-reinvent-tv-ad-model/302388/


----------



## Nayan

No notice this month? I even went and searched back the week for both the Sentinel and Florida Today and nothing.


----------



## HDOrlando

I did not know about the Palladia re-brand.

When H2 becomes Viceland, it's also moving channels here. 

Looks like we either missed or did not get our notice this month.

I've got three things on my wish list.

1) Chiller HD
2) Boomerang
3) Pivot TV SD/HD

I know Pivot is definitely not happening given how on it's on a MTM but for goodness sake, just add Chiller HD.

They currently have Sleepaway Camp 2 which is a movie from the 80's in the HD OD. It gives me hope that a lot of their content minus old TV re-runs are in HD.

There is no reason why they should not be able to add this channel.

On Boomerang, Bakersfield, Birmingham and Indianapolis already have this. It's not even an HD channel. How about at least adding this to the Florida and Michigan systems? We pay for the same service as the others do. Sure, Florida has two 24-hour news channels and a local high school sports network but please just give this to us as you likely can via the Turner renewal.

What we should be complaining about is Boomerang not launching an HD channel so it can be in the HD section and all of their new original programming can be seen on the 24/7 channel in HD.

I know I'm terrible. I just have to rant so I can have my horror movies in HD and so I can occasionally have the option to watch old cartoons.


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope guys get boomerang and everyone get access to the Cartoon Network app.


----------



## HDOrlando

David,

HD OD for The Turner Networks happened soon after the Turner renewal.

The App access and Boomerang/CNN International for those who do not have it should be next.


----------



## dotsdavid

I didn't notice a notice for Indy last month did you guys get one in Florida.


----------



## Nayan

Nope. I triple-checked each paper and went back again today through the archives and no notice at all.


----------



## HDOrlando

We should let Gary know.


----------



## Gator5000e

Can anyone tell me if they are getting Dolby Digital on any of the following channels?

1402, 1404, 1407, 1424

I am only getting them in Stereo. All my other premium movie channels are coming in with DD sound. 

The DSL forum was no help to me on this issue. All I would like to know is if those channels are broadcast in DD. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HDOrlando

Gator,

I do not have HBO or Cinemax so I have no idea.


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks for at least replying, HD.


----------



## Nayan

I think I may have answered you over there, but some of the premium channels do not broadcast in 5.1. The main ones do, but some of the others like HBO 2, HBO Signature, Starz Cinema, etc. do not.


----------



## Gator5000e

Thanks, Nayan. I can't believe how hard it is to find out this information. But it doesn't make sense to me that a channel that is broadcasting in HD is not broadcasting in Dolby 5.1. I don't remember that issue when I was with DirecTV. BHN has been no help on this issue. But I do appreciate your reply.


----------



## HDOrlando

We are supposed to get our notice within the next week.

While nothing is likely to be added, at least maybe they will give us our damn notice this month.

It's frustrating enough to not get Chiller HD or Boomerang but last month was a new low.


----------



## Nayan

I'll check both papers. Hopefully there's a notice this time 'round .


----------



## HDOrlando

Thank you Nayan.

I am hoping they at least give the Florida and Michigan systems Boomerang.


----------



## Nayan

We have a notice! Sorry it doesn't have anything good .


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, at least we got the date Al Jazeera goes bye bye.

Unfortunately, we have two local affiliate disputes coming up. Those could get interesting....

In the end, may the fate of this damn merger be revealed so I can have Chiller HD.


----------



## Nayan

Sorry it didn't have better news for you guys. D* doesn't have Chiller in HD either, so I feel your pain.

I do hope the negotiations with the local affiliates goes smoothly. The last thing y'all need is for those to go dark .


----------



## HDOrlando

Especially around NCAA Tournament and NBA Playoffs time.


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice, dug out of the snow. (We had about 5 inches of very heavy, wet snow yesterday and overnight. The paper got delivered about 5 minutes before the snowplow came and buried it in about a foot of slush. Good thing it was in a plastic bag.) Hope you Floridians appreciate the extra effort involved.


----------



## dotsdavid

Nothing again. What's going on, brighthouse doesn't have everything yet, so they should be adding more


----------



## Nayan

Thank you for freezing for us so we could have the notice Yimitz!


----------



## Nayan

dotsdavid said:


> Nothing again. What's going on, brighthouse doesn't have everything yet, so they should be adding more


I m pretty sure they aren't adding anything because of the pending merger. It sucks for you guys right now .


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: Thanks as always.

David: It definitely does suck and now Chiller has their first original series that I have to watch in SD. They better put it on HD OD.


----------



## HDOrlando

On the Month to Months, I added DW Amerika along with WKMG, WFTV and Outdoor Channel.

It looks like Gol TV, Evine Live, Pop, Reelz, TeleN are off but those could just temporary. It would be nice if a new HBO/Cinemax deal was done so it would be easier to read through the channels on that list.


----------



## dotsdavid

I totally forgot that viceland replaced H2. So I thought we finally got a new HD channel, but once I realized H2 was gone my hope for new channels were gone again.


----------



## HDOrlando

David,

I bet they move H2 content to Military History.

The lack of new stuff sucks. At least, you have Boomerang.


----------



## Nayan

They said they're moving most of it over to History. Vice is interesting and I've been watching off and on all day, even though I am much older than the demographic they're going for but with a show called * That's Delicious, I'm in .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

That is good news on all fronts.

History can use that programming during the day.

I need to check out Viceland.


----------



## HDOrlando

The FCC clock is now on day 167 of 180.

California approval is also needed.

I hope the deal gets killed although it's likely favored to go through.

Regardless, it is frustrating to watch Chiller's new series "Slasher" in SD and for the Florida and Michigan systems to not have Boomerang like everyone else.


----------



## HDOrlando

Barring California stopping this merger, it looks like the FCC is on board

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-twc-charter-communi-fcc-idUSKCN0WI02Z


----------



## Nayan

Looks that way indeed. It'll be interesting to see how quickly things change (or not) when they take over.


----------



## HDOrlando

I do not trust Charter and worry that the customer service could change.

At the very least, I hope they start adding things again. It's all up to California now and that decision is expected by sometime in May.


----------



## Satch Man

Nayan said:


> Looks that way indeed. It'll be interesting to see how quickly things change (or not) when they take over.


Greetings,

Insiders told me that for the first several months to years, you will just see name changes on the bills, buildings, trucks, and on the IPG box. (Charter or Spectrum instead of TWC or Brighthouse Networks.) What's the current list of channels that Brighthouse Networks does not have that Charter does? What are the specific issues that California is looking at?

Satch


----------



## Nayan

Hey there Satch! Apparently in California for the merger to be approved it has to be given the okay by their Public Utilities Commission. I can't find any info if was approved or not though.

Charter channels that BHN does not, include Boomerang, Smile (a kids channel), Juice (music), ForoTV (Spanish), AXS, HDNet Movies and a few sports channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

On another note, our notice could come starting this Thursday.

At least by Thursday, we will know if anything is being added via Yimitz in Michigan.

Unfortunately, I expect our months long drought to continue.

It just sucks they won't add even a SD channel like Boomerang and I have to watch Chiller in SD and not HD including their new series "Slasher".

For goodness sake, at least give Florida and Michigan Boomerang. Let us have it like Bakersfield, Birmingham and Indianapolis do........


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> On another note, our notice could come starting this Thursday.
> 
> At least by Thursday, we will know if anything is being added via Yimitz in Michigan.
> 
> Unfortunately, I expect our months long drought to continue.
> 
> It just sucks they won't add even a SD channel like Boomerang and I have to watch Chiller in SD and not HD including their new series "Slasher".
> 
> For goodness sake, at least give Florida and Michigan Boomerang. Let us have it like Bakersfield, Birmingham and Indianapolis do........


hmm nothing new on the TWC front either. and what p's me off is that TWC won't add NHL Network in Dallas of all places! We have a NHL team that just made the playoffs and are in the top spot right now in their division but oh no we can't add channels cause charter said no new sh** till they take over lol it is getting sicking they can add local stuff but anything nationally seems to have been put on hold indefinately looks like they fired/let go the program negotiators as they have only announced BYU TV, Sundance TV HD and things like HSN2 since the merger was announced. 

The only thing that TWC has sped up on is installing new CMTS gear for internet and turning on 16x4 bonding in many more areas for MAXX deployments. 

I think the only thing to be added in my area is QVC HD, Buzzr TV (KDFI 27.3), BYU TV and that is it.


----------



## HDOrlando

kevin120 said:


> hmm nothing new on the TWC front either. and what p's me off is that TWC won't add NHL Network in Dallas of all places! We have a NHL team that just made the playoffs and are in the top spot right now in their division but oh no we can't add channels cause charter said no new sh** till they take over lol it is getting sicking they can add local stuff but anything nationally seems to have been put on hold indefinately looks like they fired/let go the program negotiators as they have only announced BYU TV, Sundance TV HD and things like HSN2 since the merger was announced.
> 
> The only thing that TWC has sped up on is installing new CMTS gear for internet and turning on 16x4 bonding in many more areas for MAXX deployments.
> 
> I think the only thing to be added in my area is QVC HD, Buzzr TV (KDFI 27.3), BYU TV and that is it.


Kevin,

Part of that might be the fact NHL Network seems to have been on month to month agreements for the past 4 years. Sometimes it will disappear for a few months. I read a tweet a few years ago from John Ourand about a year or two ago that TWC and NHL Network was close but I guess the whole merger delayed this.

BHN Bakersfield is in the same boat as you guys and a few of those customers that I have chatted with are really ticked off about it.

It will take a new deal to get the channel added.

In addition, any new deal will likely move NHL Network off of Sports Pass to Digital/Premier.

Hopefully, this one can get done but who knows how long this change will take if California signs off. My hope is they will want good pub afterwards and might add some stuff. 

Here in Orlando, we have gotten some new HD OD and system upgrades but no new HD.

This whole thing totally sucks.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> On another note, our notice could come starting this Thursday.
> 
> At least by Thursday, we will know if anything is being added via Yimitz in Michigan.
> 
> Unfortunately, I expect our months long drought to continue.
> 
> It just sucks they won't add even a SD channel like Boomerang and I have to watch Chiller in SD and not HD including their new series "Slasher".
> 
> For goodness sake, at least give Florida and Michigan Boomerang. Let us have it like Bakersfield, Birmingham and Indianapolis do........


No Michigan notice in today's paper.


----------



## HDOrlando

Ohh wait, my bad. The last Thursday of the month is next week so it's no wonder there is no notice.

It's unlikely to matter though since we the most the might happen is Michigan and Florida gt Boomerang like the other systems. That might even be a stretch though.


----------



## dotsdavid

Notices should come out soon but I don't think anything would be added. Can they at least give up app access to the Disney watch apps. We already subscribe to Disney, so I don't see why can't use those apps yet.


----------



## ToddD

While no one who truly knows anything about what will happen after the merger is approved (I consider it to be when now, not if) is allowed to say anything, I'll just throw this out there. You do not spend 56 BILLION dollars to set around for years and do nothing. Stuff is going to change. Some of it will be good. Some of it will be bad. But things will be different.


----------



## Nayan

I guess we'll get our notices tomorrow as I saw none in either paper today.

EDIT: There is a notice, I just missed it. Besides all of the HBO/Cinemax's on MTM, WKMG, Cozi and Outdoor channel have been added and are set to expire tomorrow; WFTV, Laff, WRDQ and Antenna TV are set to expire on April 15th.

Encore is getting a rebrand Friday and they will all have Starz in front of their names (i.e. Stars Encore Family).

May 20th will see the Tennis Channel available on the Premiere tier on channels 804 and 1155 (moving off the Sports Pass?).


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid: We will see. You never know if APP access will wait until the next Disney renewal although it could have been in the deal for the SEC network which also brought us HD OD for ABC/ESPN. However, we likely would have gotten it now had it been in the deal.

Todd: This is true.

Nayan: Not much has been said about WKMG but it could always disappear suddenly like WESH did a few summers ago. It will not matter to me as we will not lose CBS On Demand and I'll be able to watch the final two episodes of "Supergirl" this season on that platform.

WFTV might be a quiet renewal like a few years ago. The NBA Playoffs are the only thing on that network that give me pause.

Starz should put Encore with the Starz channels to make it a more attractive package.

Anyway, I was not expecting anything but it sucks to not see Chiller HD and Boomerang added for yet another month.


----------



## yimitz

For what it's worth, here is the Michigan notice.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you Yimitz! The notices have been nothing short of disappointing lately for you guys . Hopefully once the merger is approved things can start to pick up.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz: Thanks as always.

We should get officially word from the FCC soon that they are approving the merger. After that, it is up to California. 

Nayan: It does suck big time. You know how bad I want Chiller HD and Boomerang. It ticks me off they cannot at least give Florida and Michigan Boomerang like everyone else.

It will be interesting to see if WKMG gets pulled in the overnight hours.


----------



## HDOrlando

As I was updating my Master Chart that I link to in my signature, I noticed a few things..................

WKMG's expiration date last month was 3-15 and this month it was 3-31.

This means a short-term extension was done.

Given how there was an extension last month and how the channel has not been pulled nor been much in the news, I would feel safe to say things are progressing although that can always change.

NHL Network and NHL Center Ice were not on the MTM's this month but they are known to move on and off the MTM's. Something might get done here once the fate of the merger is decided in California. This one is very frustrating to Bakersfield residents as they do not have NHL Network at all.

Once this deal gets done, we will likely see benefits as well with NHL Network moving off of Sports Pass to Premier.

WFTV's retrans renewal was quiet last time and hopefully all will be well this time. I do not want to miss any NBA Playoff action.

Until next month, we await news from the FCC, California and maintain a tiny shred of hope that they will announce some of the HD holdouts and Boomerang for us at the end of April.


----------



## Satch Man

Nayan said:


> I guess we'll get our notices tomorrow as I saw none in either paper today.
> 
> EDIT: There is a notice, I just missed it. Besides all of the HBO/Cinemax's on MTM, WKMG, Cozi and Outdoor channel have been added and are set to expire tomorrow; WFTV, Laff, WRDQ and Antenna TV are set to expire on April 15th.
> 
> Encore is getting a rebrand Friday and they will all have Starz in front of their names (i.e. Stars Encore Family).
> 
> May 20th will see the Tennis Channel available on the Premiere tier on channels 804 and 1155 (moving off the Sports Pass?).


Not sure what Brighthouse is doing with Tennis Channel,

TWC says mid May, Tennis Channel will be on both Sports Pass and Variety Pass. TWC Wisconsin was supposed to get Cozi TV and Laff TV on April 4th or thereafter. They have not shown up yet. Maybe they need to clear a new deal, or it has something to do with the pending Charter Merger?

Satch


----------



## Nayan

I'm thinking much of it has to do with the merger. I am wondering what deals Charter has to renew either beforehand or after and how that will play out if the merger is approved. The FCC looks to be ready but it's all hinging on California's yay or nay.


----------



## Nayan

For those of you who enjoy Ancient Aliens as much as I do, per Giorgio on Twitter there will be brand new episodes beginning in May on History.


----------



## diesel32

Satch Man said:


> Not sure what Brighthouse is doing with Tennis Channel,
> 
> TWC says mid May, Tennis Channel will be on both Sports Pass and Variety Pass. TWC Wisconsin was supposed to get Cozi TV and Laff TV on April 4th or thereafter. They have not shown up yet. Maybe they need to clear a new deal, or it has something to do with the pending Charter Merger?
> 
> Satch


If your system carries Blue Highway TV , most of the LAFF schedule is simulcast on that channel


----------



## George903

I just received this mailing which tells me I have until late April to send in my instructions regarding my TWC shares in regard to conversion to Charter shares.


----------



## Nayan

Guess that means we're a bit closer to approval!

George will you be able to post the notice this month if it comes after the 27th? I will be heading out for a month-long cross-country road trip and won't be here to do so.


----------



## George903

Yes, I will be here to post the notice if it comes when you are not here.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's going to be up to California.


----------



## dishrich

diesel32 said:


> If your system carries Blue Highway TV , most of the LAFF schedule is simulcast on that channel


Actually ALL of it is now:
http://www.bluehighwaystv.com/


----------



## HDOrlando

I am disappointed Bright House pulled the plug on Al-Jazeera right before their final day of programming.

It's just like with FearNet which was pulled early.

This might have been TWC's call but it still sucks not to be able to see the final day.


----------



## Nayan

They did!?! Oh that sucks, especially since they are doing a special goodbye segment later today. I remember when they did that with FearNet and how pissed we were. AJA is still on D* and will be until midnight, so at least I can see it through until sign off.


----------



## HDOrlando

It does suck Nayan.

Glad you could see the farewell.

Those journalists and everyone at the network deserved to have their final day air.


----------



## mvcg66b3r

HDOrlando said:


> It's going to be up to California.





> *California judge recommends approval of Charter-Time Warner Cable deal*
> 
> Charter Communications' blockbuster deal to acquire Time Warner Cable and Bright House Networks cleared a major hurdle Tuesday when a California administrative judge recommended approval of the deal.
> 
> Administrative Law Judge Karl Bemesderfer, in a 74-page opinion, recommended that the California Public Utilities Commission approve Charter's takeover plans, but he attached a long list of conditions designed to ensure that the cable consolidation carries benefits to the public.
> 
> The deal is still waiting for approval from the Federal Communications Commission and the U.S. Department of Justice. Those decisions are expected any day.
> 
> The Public Utilities Commission is tentatively scheduled to vote on the matter May 12.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...t-charter-time-warner-puc-20160412-story.html


----------



## HDOrlando

I guess we wait for the countdown to May 12.


----------



## Nayan

HDOrlando said:


> I guess we wait for the countdown to May 12.


Everyone else seems ready to approve it, so I have no doubt it'll pass. 

It would still be nice for you guys to get something in the next notice, but I'm not counting on seeing anything until well after the merger is approved. Charter has channels that both TWC and BHN don't have, so you guys might actually get those down the line and that would be something to look forward to .


----------



## kevin120

Nayan said:


> Everyone else seems ready to approve it, so I have no doubt it'll pass.
> 
> It would still be nice for you guys to get something in the next notice, but I'm not counting on seeing anything until well after the merger is approved. Charter has channels that both TWC and BHN don't have, so you guys might actually get those down the line and that would be something to look forward to .


beware the FTC and FCC have not given the green light and I suspect there is a snag otherwise it would have been given the green light before the 6 month informal shot clock expired which happen a month ago. I think they may just shut the merger down and are trying to see what concessions Charter will make and we haven't heard a peep as to what those are so I am suspecting Charter is bickering at the conditions so far why else would the CEO visit twice in two weeks if this was a done deal? 

The only channel changes I am seeing for TWC is QVC SD/HD and Shop HQ SD/HD being added where not carried in TX and NBC Universo HD will be added before the Olympics in July yes NYC has announced additions as far out as July!


----------



## yimitz

kevin120 said:


> beware the FTC and FCC have not given the green light and I suspect there is a snag otherwise it would have been given the green light before the 6 month informal shot clock expired which happen a month ago. I think they may just shut the merger down and are trying to see what concessions Charter will make and we haven't heard a peep as to what those are so I am suspecting Charter is bickering at the conditions so far why else would the CEO visit twice in two weeks if this was a done deal?


I'm of the opposite opinion. I said when this merger was announced that it would go through the approval process without too much, if any, effort, and I've seen nothing so far in the process to change my mind. The fact that a proposed order is circulating among the FCC commissioners at this point tells me that a deal is forthcoming. We may see some extra (minor) concessions on Charter's part, but nothing earth-shattering.

The FCC may just be politely waiting for California's rubber stamp to be applied. All the merger paperwork is probably sitting on some lawyer's desk, just waiting to be dated and signed once they have all the approvals.


----------



## Nayan

I think California is just a formality but I totally agree with Yimitz, the papers are just waiting to be signed. I suspect that if it was not going to be approved then the deal would have been called off, much like the TWC/Comcast deal was when they realized they had no chance of approval. This one is going to go through.


----------



## HDOrlando

Lots of theories and you do have to wonder the reason for the delays.

We should everything within the next month but it would be amazing if this thing got scrapped.


----------



## Nayan

Notices should be sometime this week but not expecting much beyond MTM's. If they aren't posted by Wednesday then George has the reigns while I spread smiles and good will across the USA (well, at least some of it) .


----------



## kevin120

yimitz said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion. I said when this merger was announced that it would go through the approval process without too much, if any, effort, and I've seen nothing so far in the process to change my mind. The fact that a proposed order is circulating among the FCC commissioners at this point tells me that a deal is forthcoming. We may see some extra (minor) concessions on Charter's part, but nothing earth-shattering.
> 
> The FCC may just be politely waiting for California's rubber stamp to be applied. All the merger paperwork is probably sitting on some lawyer's desk, just waiting to be dated and signed once they have all the approvals.


It was proven that the reports of a proposed order were false gossip as it was confirmed that there was no proposed order circulated by FCC boss and that they were still investigating the merger as of the end of march so no order has been circulated.


----------



## HDOrlando

You never know, this thing could get derailed.

I think we all just want closure here.


----------



## George903

On April 10, I mentioned that TWC shareholders had been given a deadline of April 27 to elect one of two options regarding the exchange into Charter stock.

New investor information was posted on April 20 giving notice of a delay. 

http://ir.timewarnercable.com/inves...-TWC-Stockholders-to-May-12-2016/default.aspx

One paragraph says

"The closing of the Charter-TWC transactions remains subject to the satisfaction of all of the closing conditions thereto, including the receipt of required regulatory approvals, including from the Federal Communications Commission, the Department of Justice and the California Public Utilities Commission. The California Public Utilities Commission decision is currently expected as early as May 12, 2016. The Election Deadline may be further extended depending on the timing of the receipt of the regulatory approvals, satisfaction of the other remaining conditions and the closing. TWC and Charter will promptly announce any further extension(s) of the Election Deadline in a press release, on their websites and/or in a filing with the SEC."


----------



## HDOrlando

Interesting..................

They might be working on conditions but the longer this goes, the better the chances it gets killed.


----------



## Nayan

Merger to be approved today...

https://consumerist.com/2016/04/25/report-charter-twc-merger-to-be-approved-today/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> Merger to be approved today...
> 
> https://consumerist.com/2016/04/25/...day/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


The DoJ has signed off, with some conditions. The FCC chairman, Tom Wheeler, is recommending approval with some other conditions. The FCC as a whole has not approved it yet. But it sounds like that won't last long:

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-timewarnercable-m-a-charter-communi-idUSKCN0XM22H

Edit to add link to FCC press release from today stating Wheeler's approval and the previously mentioned "proposed order circulating" to the other commissioners:

http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2016/db0425/DOC-339028A1.pdf


----------



## HDOrlando

The FCC will likely approve.

This means we could find out final word on May 12 when California votes.

Regardless, it will be good to have closure here one way or another.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> The FCC will likely approve.
> 
> This means we could find out final word on May 12 when California votes.
> 
> Regardless, it will be good to have closure here one way or another.


hmm now I wonder when the channel adds will happen? oh and will be downgraded to Charter's channel lineups but keep the TWC contracts and channels? as Charter doesn't default to HD only on HD boxes and HD DVRs! 

I am really looking forward to NHL Network HD finally along with a lot of other HD channels but not the Spectrum guide and the World box junk.


----------



## Nayan

As Gary said in the other forum, it will probably be quite awhile before any big changes happen so sadly you guys will have to wait a bit longer to see any of those channels. The only really good news is no caps for seven years instead of the three that they proposed, although that doesn't mean we won't see a price hike down the line to pay for the merger. At least we will have closure on the whole thing.


----------



## dotsdavid

Hopefully they take the best of both.


----------



## HDOrlando

It will probably tke a bit before things get going but it would be good if they can get you guys and Bakersfield NHL Network.


----------



## Sgooter

I'm interested in this Charter-TWC buyout subject, but haven't studied the many details. Now that full govt approval appears imminent, what are the major implications for BHN and for BHN subscribers, besides changes to the channel lineup?


----------



## Nayan

We have a notice and as expected no channel ads. All the HBO/Cinemax are still MTM (maybe that's why no free preview?). There will be a free preview of EPIX from May 12 thru the 15th, a free preview of Showtime from May 20th thru the 22nd and a free preview of Starz from May 26th thru the 30th.


----------



## Nayan

Sgooter said:


> I'm interested in this Charter-TWC buyout subject, but haven't studied the many details. Now that full govt approval appears imminent, what are the major implications for BHN and for BHN subscribers, besides changes to the channel lineup?


That's the million dollar question that no one has an answer to.


----------



## dotsdavid

On a side note Indiana got a butch of international channels yesterday. Indiana only had tv Japan before.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for letting us know Nayan.

It's good that we will have some free previews next month.

Sgooter: That will be interesting. It might take a while. I just hope we get some stuff like Chiller HD, Boomerang and maybe even Pivot SD/HD added soon.

My guess is we will not lose channels via the Charter deal and it will take some time before anything happens. Just add the above three for me and I'm good.

dotsdavid: Please tell us about these international channels that were added for you guys.

BTW: When you get your notice in Indiana, please post it.


----------



## dotsdavid

They look like a bunch of Filipino channels


----------



## yimitz

No Michigan notice in today's paper.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,

That sucks. Maybe it will come Sunday or a week late. It's unlikely you guys get anything although I hope they eventually get us both Boomerang.


----------



## Aries1973

Look like the Charter transactions are scheduled to close around mid May

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/ch...ter-full-transition-will-run-throu/2016-04-28


----------



## dotsdavid

Here is Indys notice


----------



## HDOrlando

Aries: It's all going to be about the May 12 vote.

David: Thanks!


----------



## George903

and here is Brevard's (published Friday in Florida Today).


----------



## Nayan

Thank you George!


----------



## yimitz

From "The Better Late Than Never" Department comes Michigan's notice, which finally showed up in our paper this morning.


----------



## HDOrlando

At least it showed up Yimitz.

We will know the California vote next Thursday.


----------



## yimitz

FCC approves Charter/TWC/BHN merger:

https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-339243A1.pdf


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> FCC approves Charter/TWC/BHN merger:
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-339243A1.pdf


Thanks for posting this Yimitz.

I saw it yesterday.

It's all about the vote next Thursday now.


----------



## Nayan

I figured they would, especially with all of the conditions they agreed to. I see no reason for Cali to not approve it either, so I guess we are now officially New Charter? Couldn't they have at least come up with a better name?


----------



## HDOrlando

It's going to be weird not typing BHN anymore.


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> I figured they would, especially with all of the conditions they agreed to. I see no reason for Cali to not approve it either, so I guess we are now officially New Charter? Couldn't they have at least come up with a better name?


"New Charter" is just the temporary name for the new holding company. Once the dust settles, and all the various stock/money/ownership transactions happen, New Charter will be renamed to just "Charter." It's fairly typical in mergers to use a different name for the to-be-merged company so that no one gets confused during the approval process.


----------



## yimitz

The FCC has issued their Memorandum Opinion & Order re the merger, along with separate statements from three of the commissioners:

https://www.fcc.gov/document/commission-approves-charter-twc-and-bright-house-merger


----------



## HDOrlando

The California vote is tomorrow.

The end is near one way or another.


----------



## Nayan

It's going to be weird not saying BHN. Plus Gary will no longer be BHNTechXpert. He needs a new name but CharterXpert doesn't have the same ring . 

I am still on the road (you can follow my antics on my blog, link in sig) but I'm pretty sure I'll be back in time for the notices, if we get one now that the merger is pretty much a done deal. I doubt we'll get anything but it might be worth keeping an eye out after Cali votes to see if there's an ad or something announcing it. Before I left I talked to a few folks who had no idea a merger was in the works, so there may be a formal announcement in the local papers.


----------



## HDOrlando

It definitely will be weird.

Hopefully, we can get some goodies soon after this happens.

BTW: Chiller now has a section on 321 too.


----------



## Sgooter

BHN recently sent me an email, which included info about upcoming free "preview" dates in May for Epix, Showtime, and Starz. My keyboard mysteriously deleted that email . So do any of you know the free preview dates? Thanks
Epix
Showtime
Starz


----------



## Nayan

Just go back a page and check out one of the notices. They have all the dates .


----------



## Sgooter

Nayan said:


> Just go back a page and check out one of the notices. They have all the dates .


Got it. Thanks Nayan.


----------



## yimitz

California PUC approves Charter deal in a unanimous vote:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-clears-final-hurdle-with-california-approval

http://www.tellusventure.com/blog/cpuc-approves-charter-purchase-of-time-warner-bright-house/

http://www.multichannel.com/news/transactions/cpuc-approves-charter-twc-deal/404861


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, it's a done deal now.

The end of an era is happening. 

Let's hope this turns out well.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> Well, it's a done deal now.
> 
> The end of an era is happening.
> 
> Let's hope this turns out well.


Me too. Our system here has always been reliable, all the way back to its first incarnation as MetroVision in the mid-80s, then our brief fling as TWC, and finally BHN. Everyone I've ever had to deal with has been polite, professional, and friendly. I hope that continues.

Some of my friends have Charter, and by and large their service is OK from their experience. (Charter is very much a presence in Michigan away from metro Detroit, including just a few miles west of us). But I'm sure there will be some bumps in the road during the conversion process.


----------



## diesel32

I wonder what morale is like at BH offices - seems like it's a decent place to work at. Some of those customer service jobs could be headed elsewhere


----------



## dotsdavid

They need the customer service jobs to fix problems. The only thing that may close is the headquarters. The main thing I'm worried is weather or not they can help me via private message on Twitter like brighthouse does.


----------



## Nayan

The ability to chat, use Facebook or Twitter when you need help is a huge deal to a lot of people and usually yields quicker results than having to phone support. I really hope that part does not disappear.


----------



## Nayan

Today is the day. Today we officially become Charter. Goodbye TWC and BHN.


----------



## Sgooter

Nayan said:


> Today is the day. Today we officially become Charter. Goodbye TWC and BHN.


OK...guess I'll reboot my cable boxes today.


----------



## Nayan

LOL I think that is/was almost a daily ritual . It will still be quite awhile before we (customers) might see anything change, but after AT&T closed the deal with D* all the trucks were changed over quickly so I'm sure the names will be the first big thing.


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> Today is the day. Today we officially become Charter. Goodbye TWC and BHN.


The deed is done, according to this Charter press release:

http://ir.charter.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=112298&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2169294

"STAMFORD, Conn., May 18, 2016 /PRNewswire/ -- Charter Communications, Inc. (Nasdaq: CHTR) (together with its subsidiaries, "Charter") today announced that it has closed its previously announced transactions whereby legacy Charter, the previous public company ("legacy Charter"), has combined with Time Warner Cable Inc. ("TWC") .... In addition, Charter and Advance/Newhouse Partnership (the former parent of Bright House Networks, LLC) today announced that the two companies had completed their previously announced transaction in which Charter acquired Bright House Networks ("Bright House"). "

Sigh.


----------



## yimitz

From the "Resistance Is Futile, You Will Be Assimilated" Department. On BHN's home page, there's now a link to this:

https://www.spectrum.com/merger-charter


----------



## Nayan

Couldn't wait, could they? Well, we knew this day was coming, now we'll see where things go from here be they good or bad.


----------



## dotsdavid

I told my brother about this and he told me charter is better than brighthouse. So I think it will be fine but it will probably be awhile for new channels


----------



## Nayan

Probably a very long wait for you guys. From the news stories I've read it could take up to two years before everything is sorted out, which is bad news if you want more channels but could also be good in that you probably won't lose any. It'll be interesting to watch when deals are up for renewal, although I hope they go smoothly as it would suck to have a dispute as the new owners take over.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's official now.

Hopefully, they will add just Chiller HD and Boomerang.

Who knows though..............

We will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## dotsdavid

What's going to happen with the my services login we use for app access? Will it roll over into a charter login or will need to create a new login.


----------



## Nayan

We won't see any major changes for quite awhile David, so just keep using the apps as you have been. If/when they do change things there will be an announcement.


----------



## Satch Man

Nayan said:


> We won't see any major changes for quite awhile David, so just keep using the apps as you have been. If/when they do change things there will be an announcement.


*FAQ: What Does Charter Plan to Do Now That Merger Has Passed?*

*Here is an FAQ about what will happen over the next several months:*

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/su...formation.html

Satch


----------



## Nayan

Thanks for posting that Satch! I've been away for the past month so I didn't have the time (or the connection, it's dead-zone city out west!) to go look for any FAQ's.


----------



## HDOrlando

I just want to see a few minor changes.


----------



## Satch Man

HDOrlando said:


> It's official now.
> 
> Hopefully, they will add just Chiller HD and Boomerang.
> 
> Who knows though..............
> 
> We will have to wait and see what happens.


Greetings,

That's going to be awhile if what I have been reading is correct. Firstly, BHN's and TWC's deals must contractually expire with those channels. Than Charter has to work out a new agreement to add Chiller HD and Boomerang to BHN to former BHN/TWC systems. Than the channels get added once a deal is reached.

The only change for same time will be the Charter Spectrum brand on the bills, trucks, buildings and phone systems. All Digital areas will be getting Spectrum first. Reading that groundwork is in place for the transition to Spectrum, which is supposed to begin in six months and conclude in eighteen months. It seems that name changes will be first, and Charter is working on a big Internet Speed Boost for all areas.Charter wants an all Digital Network in all divisions that it serves. What's nice is no modem rental fees! When pricing and packages are ready for Charter Spectrum plans, BHN/TWC will have the option of staying with their existing plan for about the first year or so, or moving to Charter's plan. Maybe we will get some lower prices as new customers!

Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch,

That's possible but you never know.

I still have hope we will see some new goodies within the next few months.


----------



## Nayan

It may (or may not) be worth noting that since we're getting close to notice time and we are all used to knowing what BHN notices look like we might have to pay a little extra attention as we scan the papers. I have no idea how Charter/Spectrum does theirs, so it'll be interesting to see our first one. Maybe they will put them online, or already do? That would be nice, then we could all see them.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

Hopefully, they will eventually be posted online.


----------



## dotsdavid

Indy added more international channels today, they must be adding the channels that Indy was missing


----------



## HDOrlando

David,

Bakersfield got some International channels a few weeks ago. Hopefully, all systems will have the same lineup on that front soon.

In the long run, I hope Charter goes for a Universal lineup.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> David,
> 
> Bakersfield got some International channels a few weeks ago. Hopefully, all systems will have the same lineup on that front soon.
> 
> In the long run, I hope Charter goes for a Universal lineup.


 A universal line up would be great because you guys will finally get boomerang if that happens.


----------



## HDOrlando

Boomerang can happen without one.

Bright House has done a pretty good job of this with the exception of a few channels. Bakersfield people hate not having NHL Network and this is the case with some Time Warner Cable systems.

RFD-TV is also eventually something that can spread through systems.

I think everything is going to be fine with Spectrum.

I wonder if the notice this month which we might see today via Yimitz will have anything about the merger. It is a bummer not having Chiller HD for the premier movie next week "Fender Bender".


----------



## yimitz

Michigan's notice did show up today:


----------



## dotsdavid

Nice a Olympic basketball and soccer channels. The Olympic coverage looks large


----------



## HDOrlando

It's nice that we are getting those Olympic channels and shows they can add HD.

My hope is now that the merger is done, maybe they will add some channels in future months to keep everyone's spirits up.

I updated the MTM list.

NHL Network is not on their so they probably just reached a short term deal.

In addition to what is on the MTM list, I looked at a Time Warner Cable notice and apparently the deals with FM and Fuse are up so a new deal could clear the way for all systems to have both channels. BHN swapped out FUSE for FM a while back and if Charter comes to an agreement, the systems outside of Bakersfield who already have both channels could get them.

It would be another step towards a Universal Lineup.


----------



## Nayan

HDOrlando said:


> It is a bummer not having Chiller HD for the premier movie next week "Fender Bender".


I feel your pain. It's painful to watch some of these things in SD, but I am just happy to have it so I will suffer along with you .


----------



## HDOrlando

Naan,

maybe it will be available on On Demand after the airing where we do have Chiller HD content.


----------



## Nayan

Notices came today. Nothing exciting though, sorry .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

Thanks so much!

It did however have some MTM information.

it appears they got a short-term extension with WKMG after it appeared a deal got done in March or April. You never know, they might let it be dropped during the summer months like WESH and CW18 were a few years back.

TeleN is still on MTM.

While NHL Network is not on them, I bet it still is as channels like Gol TV and Music Choice keep bouncing on and off of the channels.

We got no new channels this month but we did get closure with the merger.

Hopefully, they will add a few channels before they phase out the BHN brand. It's going to suck watching "Fender Bender" in SD this friday.


----------



## raymac

*DVR Won't Pause*

I have a 6 tuner DVR that will not pause. I have rebooted and even used a different remote to no avail. If I have to replace it my wife will kill me, she has a bunch of movies on it.


----------



## HDOrlando

raymac,

You should shoot Gary (BHNTechExpert) a PM.


----------



## dotsdavid

raymac said:


> I have a 6 tuner DVR that will not pause. I have rebooted and even used a different remote to no avail. If I have to replace it my wife will kill me, she has a bunch of movies on it.


Have you tried rebooting the box by unplugging it for a few seconds, it works for me.


----------



## raymac

dotsdavid said:


> Have you tried rebooting the box by unplugging it for a few seconds, it works for me.


Several times. Last time it went into a loop where it just keeps rebooting.
Tech will come tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dotsdavid

raymac said:


> Several times. Last time it went into a loop where it just keeps rebooting.
> Tech will come tomorrow afternoon.


Let us know how it goes and it's sounds like you need a new box.


----------



## raymac

dotsdavid said:


> Let us know how it goes and it's sounds like you need a new box.


Tech Billy came yesterday afternoon checked all signal levels, they were good so he replaced the DVR. All is fine.


----------



## Nayan

CFL peeps, check in please so I can quit worrying about you!


----------



## Aries1973

Nayan said:


> CFL peeps, check in please so I can quit worrying about you!


Here


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

This is a very thoughtful post.

I am good.

It is terrible this happened much less in our own backyard.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you both. Sadly I found out late last night that someone I know didn't make it out .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

I am so sorry for your loss.

This has been horrible.


----------



## Aries1973

HDOrlando said:


> Nayan,
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> This has been horrible.


Yes, I am also sorry.


----------



## Nayan

Thank you guys. I'm still in shock that something like this happened so close to home.


----------



## HDOrlando

We all are Nayan.

You have had it rougher than many of us and thank goodness you didn't go that night.


----------



## dotsdavid

Good to here that you guys are okay


----------



## Nayan

Good to hear you are too David!


----------



## JaxFLBear

Nayan said:


> CFL peeps, check in please so I can quit worrying about you!


We're safe.



Nayan said:


> Sadly I found out late last night that someone I know didn't make it out .



Sorry to hear about your friend.

Really just a sad week in Central FL all around. Not only the horrific shooting at Pulse, there was the murder of Christina Grimmie at Plaza Live. Plus the 2 year old that was dragged into the Seven Seas Lagoon by an alligator last night from the beach at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## Nayan

No kidding . Glad you are safe and thanks for checking in. I think everyone here is accounted for.


----------



## HDOrlando

This has been the worst week in Central Florida history.

It's terrible to see those three incidents happen in your own backyard.


----------



## HDOrlando

I saw something interesting when looking at the On Demand section.

We have FUSE On Demand. When FUSE and Nuvo TV merged months back, we lost FUSE and picked up FM. Only Bakersfield has both.

This could indicate a new deal has gotten done and maybe the 24/7 channel of FUSE will return soon or when Charter starts adding channels.

While it could take a few months for things to get going after the merger, they could always add a few channels.

On another note, the most recent notice for TWC Charlotte indicates the HBO/Cinemax deal might be done. That would be nice in itself as it will be easier to read through the MTM's.

We should get our notice within the next two weeks.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our notice will come next week. 

I doubt we get any addition but the good news is changes are on the way.


----------



## Nayan

As soon as I see it I'll post it


----------



## HDOrlando

Sounds great Nayan.

It will also be interesting to see if anything has changed MTM wise. 

Regardless, I think we will see some new HD even as the merger phases in. We had OD changes (Fuse is back) so not sure why 24/7's couldn't be added.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Nayan

Here it is...


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for posting this Nayan.

There is nothing new but it does appear there is a new deal with HBO/Cinemax which makes the MTM's easier to read.

NHL Network/NHL Center Ice is off to MTM's although it could be temporary like it usually is.

While things are dry again this month, change is at least coming with the merger complete.


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice.


----------



## HDOrlando

As expected, very similar to ours.

Thanks Yimitz!


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> As expected, very similar to ours.
> 
> Thanks Yimitz!


hmm TWC seems to to be rearranging things lately  They have made room here they moved all of the QAMs down lol:

now:
63MHz
69MHz
79MHz
85MHz
93MHz
99MHz
105MHz
123MHz
129MHz
135MHz
141MHz
147MHz
153MHz
159MHz
165MHz
171MHz
177MHz
183MHz
189MHz
195MHz
201MHz
207MHz
213MHz
219MHz
225MHz
231MHz
237MHz
243MHz
249MHz
255MHz
261MHz
267MHz
273MHz
279MHz
285MHz
291MHz
303MHz
309MHz

has everything non SDV. And 477MHz to 495MHz and 507MHz to 549MHz have been opened up as well as 747MHz to 765MHz. I was told DOCSIS is going to 24x4 bonding soon Austin TX, Dallas TX, Charlotte NC seem to be first to go to it and Dallas has relabeled it for 32 downstreams but we may only got to 24 for now. 

This Charter doing the work lol as they have started to change things 79MHz has 4 HD channels on it and all the locals were improved in quality with each QAM getting 2 locals in HD + each sub channel from the locals in HD on that QAM carried on the same QAM. such as KTVT HD being on 147MHz KTVT decades if it was carried would be on 147MHz.


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

Good to see you back.

Now, that the merger is done, it does appear the groundwork is being laid for changes.

I hope they happen sooner rather than later as I cannot stand watching the Chiller Friday night movie in SD.


----------



## Sgooter

*Time to Change Name of This Thread?*

Looking ahead, I suggest changing the name of this thread to "Orlando, FL - BHN/Spectrum" or "Central FL - BHN/Spectrum" or something similar. That said, I will defer to the veteran members of this thread to determine a best new name, but I do believe it should be changed soon and 1 August looks like a good change date to me. 
FWIW, I do not believe a brand new thread is the right solution because leaving intact the continuity/history of BHN within the same thread makes good sense (to me).


----------



## Nayan

We will need a name change and I like Central FL Spectrum/BHN, since the thread has grown over the years to not just cover Orlando but surrounding counties as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

I think that would be a good thread name as well.

I do like how Charter is going to call it's service Spectrum. It sounds much better than Bright House.

Someone feel free to PM Dr.Don or an Admin about this.


----------



## Nayan

I sent a PM to DrDon asking for the name change.


----------



## HDOrlando

Let us know what he says.


----------



## DrDon

Done.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thank you DrDon!


----------



## Nayan

Thank you so much!!


----------



## DrDon

My pleasure


----------



## HDOrlando

You da man DrDon!


----------



## Nayan

Just an FYI...

On August 1st, VH1 Classic will be rebranded MTV Classic, which will include old stuff, like Beavis and Butthead and Headbanger's Ball


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

That is good news and will become another channel I want in HD although Beavis and Butthead will not be in HD. I like having everything in my HD section.


----------



## Maya68

Add this one to the wanted channels list!!! 

http://www.fox35orlando.com/entertainment/179303539-story


----------



## Nayan

I have it OTA so I am set . Pretty good channel actually, though sadly I doubt Spectrum will add it to their lineup.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will see.

Not a Star Trek fan though.


----------



## Nayan

Notice!


----------



## dotsdavid

It's sounds like teen nick may get a possible rebrand soon because their only new show they air is teen nick top 10 which is a music video countdown. With mtv hits become Nick music.


----------



## Nayan

It's a much longer MTM list now, which I'm sure just thrills HDO . I am taking a guess, but I think all of those are probably due to Spectrum and the timing of their deals. I hope all of those get resolved quickly as it wouldn't look good to have just taken over then have channels disappear in disputes.

David: It probably will be rebranded soon and if I hear anything I'll post it here .


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice, for what it's worth.


----------



## Nayan

Thanks Yimitz!


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Nayan and Yimitz!

It appears The Turner deal might have been for one year. Not sure if we got APP Access but he did get HD On Demand.

NHL Network is also back on the deals as they jump on and off every couple of months. 

While we got nothing this month, each month is a month further into the transition and hopefully those new additions will come.


----------



## HDOrlando

Other notes from the MTM's.

It appears a renewal agreement with WKMG got done and a new deal with POP (Formerly TV Guide Network) was done as we now have HD On Demand from them.

The link in my signature has been updated.


----------



## Maya68

Is it time for a 4k/8k thread?  I read the Olympics were going to be broadcast in 4k... What is required for us to receive a 4k broadcast (other than the TV, of course). Would BHN need new infrastructure? Would we need new boxes like we did for HD?


----------



## Sgooter

Maya68 said:


> Is it time for a 4k/8k thread?  I read the Olympics were going to be broadcast in 4k... What is required for us to receive a 4k broadcast (other than the TV, of course). Would BHN need new infrastructure? Would we need new boxes like we did for HD?


I would certainly need a new pair of eyeglasses to appreciate the 4K picture.


----------



## Nayan

BHN/Spectrum won't have it in 4K. *D will offer some of it in 4K, but I don't plan on upgrading my TV anytime soon. And I would need new eyes as well .


----------



## HDOrlando

I probably will buy a 4K TV sometime over the next 18 months but even if BHN had 4K, the only part of The Olympics that I plan to watch is the basketball.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> I probably will buy a 4K TV sometime over the next 18 months but even if BHN had 4K, the only part of The Olympics that I plan to watch is the basketball.


BIG NEWS! NEWS FLASH NEWS FLASH! 

*Dallas and surrounding areas*

Includes: Dallas, Greenville, Commerce.


August 3, 2016
Time Warner Cable’s agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services in the near future.
Aspire
Fuse
Fuse HD
GolTV**
GolTV HD**
Music Choice channels 1900-1950
Outdoor
Outdoor HD
Pivot
POP (Greenville)
TeleN**
The Weather Channel
The Weather Channel HD
TV One
You Too
** Excludes Greenville
† Greenville Only
In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
ADD:
American Heroes SD/HD will be dual illuminated to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 91, will remain on Channel 140
BBC America SD/HD will be dual illuminated to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 88, will remain on Channel 110- Greenville
Esquire SD/HD will be dual illuminated to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 95, will remain on Channel 114 - Greenville
FX Movie Channel SD/HD will be dual illuminated to TWC Movie Pass on Channel 84, will remain on Channel 632
FX Movie Channel SD/HD will be dual illuminated to TWC Movie Pass on Channel 85, will remain on Channel 632 - Greenville
GSN SD/HD will be dual illuminated to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 92, will remain on Channel 177
INSP SD/HD will be dual illuminated to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 77, will remain on Channel 461
OWN SD/HD will be dual illuminated to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 79, will remain on Channel 138 - Greenville
MOVE:
None at this time
DELETE:
ESPN College Extra 1-8 from TWC Sports Pass Channels 392-399
CHANGE:
WGN America may be repositioned from Starter TV Channels 25/126 to Standard TV Channels 25/126.
The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment.
American Heroes HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channels 91/140*
Atres Series HD to TV en Espanol on Channel 926* Dallas
BBC America HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 110*
BBC America HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channels 88/ 110* Greenville
BBC World News HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 209*
Bloomberg TV HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 207* Greenville
BYU TV HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 465*
Centric HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 182* Dallas
C-SPAN HD to Starter TV on Channels 2/226*
C-SPAN HD to Standard TV on Channels 44/226* Greenville
C-SPAN 2 HD to Starter TV on Channels 28/226*
C-SPAN 2 HD to Standard TV on Channels 54/226* Greenville
C-SPAN 3 HD to Starter TV on Channels 227*
CMT HD to Standard TV on Channel 50/293* Greenville
Discovery Family HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass on Channel 266* Greenville
Discovery Life HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 180*
Disney Junior HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 254*
E! HD to Standard TV on Channel 65/168* Greenville
Estudio 5 HD to TV en Espanol on Channel 842*
Esquire HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 95/114* Greenville
EWTN HD to Starter TV on Channels 18/460*
EWTN HD to Standard TV on Channels 68/460* Greenville
EWTN en Espanol HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) and TV en Espanol on Channel 945*
Family Net HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 468* Dallas
Fox Sports 2 HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) and TWC Sports Pass on Channel 401*
Fox Deportes HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) and TV en Espanol on Channels 442/953* Greenville
FX Movie Channel HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) & Digital Extra Tier on Channel 84/632*
FX Movie Channel HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) & Digital Extra Tier on Channel 885/632* Greenville
GAC HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 295*
GAC HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 57/295* Greenville
GSN HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channels 92/177*
IFC HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 627* Greenville
INSP HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 77/461*
Logo HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 179*
Mexico 22 HD to TV en Espanol Mas on Channel 841* Dallas
More Max HD to Cinemax Premium Tier on Channel 532* Greenville
Multimedios HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) and TV en Espanol on Channel 843* Dallas
NBA TV HD to TWC Sports Pass on Channel 308* Greenville
OWN HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channels 79/173* Greenville
Oxygen HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channels 64/171* Greenville
Pivot HD to Digital Plus Tier on Channel 115* Greenville
POP HD to Starter TV on Channels 24/173* Greenville
QVC HD to Starter TV on Channel 480*
QVC Plus HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 481*
Showtime Beyond HD to Showtime Premium Tier on Channel 555* Greenville
Showtime Extreme HD to Showtime Premium Tier on Channel 554* Greenville
Starz Cinema HD to Starz Premium Tier on Channel 585*
Starz Comedy HD to Starz Premium Tier on Channel 586*
Starz In Black HD to Starz Premium Tier on Channel 583*
Starz Encore Action HD to TWC Movie Pass and Encore Pass on Channel 603*
Starz Encore Black HD to TWC Movie Pass and Encore Pass on Channel 604*
Starz Encore Classic HD to TWC Movie Pass and Encore Pass on Channel 605*
Starz Encore Family HD to TWC Movie Pass and Encore Pass on Channel 608*
Starz Encore Suspense HD to TWC Movie Pass and Encore Pass on Channel 606*
Starz Encore Westerns HD to TWC Movie Pass and Encore Pass on Channel 607*
Teleformula HD to TV en Espanol Mas on Channel 845* Dallas
ThrillerMax HD to Cinemax Premium Tier on Channel 534*
TMC Xtra HD to TMC Premium Tier on Channel 572* Greenville
TV Land HD to Standard TV on Channels 66/121*
TV Land HD to Standard TV on Channels 62/121* Greenville
Up HD to Preferred TV (Variety Pass) on Channel 124* Dallas
Video Rola HD to TV en Espanol on Channel 913*
WGN America HD to Starter TV on Channels 25/126*
WGN America HD to Starter TV on Channels 9/126* Greenville
Willow HD to International Premium Tier on Channel 1554*
* HD Television and HD set-top box required to receive HD service.
**Excludes Greenville
† Greenville Only


looks like new contracts with existing TWC tiers! LA, San Diego, San Antonio, Austin, Waco, Desert Cites, also so looks like west region first!


----------



## HDOrlando

Wow!

Texas is getting some new HD.

Changes must be coming here soon.

Thanks for passing this on Kevin.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Wow indeed. A lot of stuff for TWC areas that didn't get it, and some stuff here that would be newsworthy for Charter too. Centric HD, Logo HD, Discovery Life HD, Mexico 22 HD, Up HD, NBA TV HD and QVC Plus HD would be new for Charter, and I would figure those areas would get those. I'm surprised Teen Nick HD wasn't included in this. CenturyLink Prism is the only one to have it thus far, I think.

There's still some subtle regional differences between what TX and CA is getting, and even within them (i.e. FamilyNet HD comes to Dallas and San Antonio, but not Austin). TX is getting more HD internationals than CA, and CA doesn't appear to be getting the Centric, Logo, Discovery Life, QVC Plus stuff.


----------



## HDOrlando

The hope is that this is the start of changes. The dry spell we have had for over a year started because outside of International and west coast feeds, there was not much to add.

Then, the holdouts starting launching and we have been stuck. 

OM: If you see anything Charter related, please post it.


----------



## Aries1973

*Pivot is shutting down*

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...


http://www.multichannel.com/news/content/participant-shut-down-pivot-network/407103


----------



## Nayan

Well shoot .


----------



## HDOrlando

This really sucks!

I had been wanting the channel but now it's going under.

On the bright side, Viceland has been really good and they have some shows that seem similar to Pivot but with more money behind them.

It's just the reality of things these days with Independent networks.

I guess now my want list is

1) Chiller HD
2) Boomerang (On MTM's now)


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> This really sucks!
> 
> I had been wanting the channel but now it's going under.
> 
> On the bright side, Viceland has been really good and they have some shows that seem similar to Pivot but with more money behind them.
> 
> It's just the reality of things these days with Independent networks.
> 
> I guess now my want list is
> 
> 1) Chiller HD
> 2) Boomerang (On MTM's now)


My want list is for everything to be in HD


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> My want list is for everything to be in HD


That would be great.


----------



## Nayan

This should be of great interest to you guys. Make you read everything on those screens though!!

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30935809-Here-are-the-New-Spectrum-TV-Information


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> This should be of great interest to you guys. Make you read everything on those screens though!!
> 
> https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30935809-Here-are-the-New-Spectrum-TV-Information


I find their interpretation of "small price increases" after the first year of a promo to be somewhat different than mine. $39.95 to $59.95 is 50 percent. I would call that "significant" but then I learned math a long time ago.


----------



## HDOrlando

I want to see prices with the Internet bundle.

On another note, Yimitz will likely get the Michigan notice later today and given how TWC got some new stuff, we could as well.

Here's hoping the drought ends.


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice. Please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## HDOrlando

Interesting, no MTM deals............

Ohh well, with Pivot shutting down, at least one thing is off my list.

Thanks Yimitz!


----------



## Sgooter

yimitz said:


> I find their interpretation of "small price increases" after the first year of a promo to be somewhat different than mine. $39.95 to $59.95 is 50 percent. I would call that "significant" but then I learned math a long time ago.


Totally agree. Reminds me of the big flashing billboard for the used car dealer: We screw the other guy and pass the savings on to you.


----------



## Nayan

We got our notice and it is exactly the same thing Yimitz posted. No MTM's, just the sports channel name changes.


----------



## HDOrlando

That sucks that we did not even get MTM changes.

Then again, everything is in transition mode.

The only things people are really wondering about are.......

- NHL Network (Bakersfield doesn't have it and a lack of a new deal is holding up it moving off of Sports Pass)

- RFD-TV (Some people want this)

- New HD Channels (Chiller, Teen Nick, Logo, Discovery Life, Centric, Aspire, etc.)

- Boomerang (Florida and Michigan do not have this)

It would be great if some of these boxes could be checked off.


----------



## Nayan

A heads-up for us CFL folks-

The Bucs/Redskins game has been moved to tonight and it will be on Fox 35. Masterchef has been moved to channel 65, so if you record/watch MC, check your DVR settings.


----------



## jaw5279

Question for the forum...

My wife likes to record old movies from Turner Classic Movies on our DVD recorder. She has done so many times over the last few years and produced DVD's which she keeps for her own use as well as sending out to friends and family. After a pause of several months she just tried recording a movie and found that our DVD recorder was being blocked from copying the channel. We could DVR the movie, but got the same error when attempting to create a DVD from the DVR'd content. We can record to DVD on other channels so it doesn't appear to be our equipment or setup. 

From what I can tell, this is either a change in what TCM is sending or in the way Brighthouse/Spectrum is providing the signal. I can find nothing recent regarding a change with TCM so I can only assume that Brighthouse/Spectrum is now copy protecting TCM content. I am using an S-video connection when recording from the cable box so could buy a device that strips the copy protection from the signal, but prefer not to spend the $100 if this is just some sort of transitional issue as the Brighthouse and Charter merge move forward. 

Has anyone here heard anything or experiencing something similar? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nayan

Many channels and cableco's are clamping down on recording and burning, so possibly with the merger and a new deal these restrictions are now in place. You _can_ get around it, but because it's iffy legally I won't comment on that.


----------



## jaw5279

Nayan said:


> Many channels and cableco's are clamping down on recording and burning, so possibly with the merger and a new deal these restrictions are now in place. You _can_ get around it, but because it's iffy legally I won't comment on that.


Thanks for the reply Nayan! I'm afraid you may be right. Why they would want to block movies that are 70 and 80 years old I cannot figure out. I know that TCM does offer a small percentage of their library on DVD, but it is a very small percentage and real hit/miss especially among the pre-code movies my wife likes. 

I am hopeful that some smart brighthouse person might see this post, realize it was a mistake, and fix it.


----------



## Nayan

Just an FYI- if you have missed seeing Al-Jazeera, they now have their own live-streaming channel (Al-Jazeera English) on YouTube. It went live on the 1st.


----------



## HDOrlando

That is wonderful.

hopefully, their content has been preserved.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> That is wonderful.
> 
> hopefully, their content has been preserved.


TWC (Charter) in Dallas has launched 36 of the 40 announced HD except for:
QVC HD
Discovery Life HD
Encore Family HD
Encore Westerns HD

maybe the later 3 aren't ready or are still in test mode? I know that Logo HD and Centric HD are confirmed for TWC areas that are going to Charter! And UP HD is being added to TWC systems that did not carry it in TX and CA even though Charter doesn't carry it on their legacy systems maybe new deal to add it back to those systems under TWC pricing in the works?


----------



## HDOrlando

Kevin,

That sounds wonderful.

Hopefully, changes are coming in our next notice.


----------



## Maya68

I was looking at that presentation for the changes Charter is bringing and it makes me very unhappy. In essence, they are force-feeding you premium channels if you want anything other than the basic TV plan. I am looking into alternatives now.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/...trum-Pricing-Details-Launch-Weeks-Away-137832

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30935809-Here-are-the-New-Spectrum-TV-Information


----------



## kevin120

Maya68 said:


> I was looking at that presentation for the changes Charter is bringing and it makes me very unhappy. In essence, they are force-feeding you premium channels if you want anything other than the basic TV plan. I am looking into alternatives now.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/...trum-Pricing-Details-Launch-Weeks-Away-137832
> 
> https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30935809-Here-are-the-New-Spectrum-TV-Information


FYI you don't have to switch to the plans if you don't want to and it is actually cheaper to do so unless you want 300Mbps internet and Multiroom DVR and or 6 tuner DVRs which the later are not even able to tack onto the new packages for existing customers.


----------



## Maya68

kevin120 said:


> FYI you don't have to switch to the plans if you don't want to and it is actually cheaper to do so unless you want 300Mbps internet and Multiroom DVR and or 6 tuner DVRs which the later are not even able to tack onto the new packages for existing customers.


What would be the other option if you don't want to switch to their plans?


----------



## Nayan

IMPORTANT:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30990969-Important-Announcement-for-all-Bright-House-Forum-Users


----------



## HDOrlando

This all sucks!


----------



## Maya68

HDOrlando said:


> This all sucks!


Yes, it does! Does anyone have an idea of when the switchover will happen?


----------



## Nayan

Maya68 said:


> Yes, it does! Does anyone have an idea of when the switchover will happen?


From what I've heard, October is when things are supposed to become more Spectrum and less BHN oriented. 

Sadly the closing of the DSLReports forum means we will not have Gary here either (his last visit was almost a year ago) and word is they are closing the Tampa offices and moving everything to the main headquarters in a few months. This leaves some big questions about the local offices as well as the stations run by TWC/BHN. I guess we'll have to wait and find out, though I really don't see anything good coming from this merger so far .


----------



## Maya68

Nayan said:


> From what I've heard, October is when things are supposed to become more Spectrum and less BHN oriented.
> 
> Sadly the closing of the DSLReports forum means we will not have Gary here either (his last visit was almost a year ago) and word is they are closing the Tampa offices and moving everything to the main headquarters in a few months. This leaves some big questions about the local offices as well as the stations run by TWC/BHN. I guess we'll have to wait and find out, though I really don't see anything good coming from this merger so far .


I am disliking everything about the merger. I am not convinced I want to give Charter any of my money. I don't like the way the plans are set up, the fact that they are taking away the digital adapter boxes, and I am pretty sure I am not going to like them raising prices in a year.


----------



## Nayan

I thought long and hard about leaving last year and I kind of felt guilty. Now though, with the way things are going I am so glad I did. I saw the packages and equipment requirements and the whole thing just turns me off.


----------



## oriolesmagic

The satellite dishes are awful. I'd ditch DirecTV in a heartbeat if Comcast wasn't so terrible with HD. My area only has 45 HD channels.

CA got some new channels today, including AXS tv and HDNet Movies for former TWC systems.

I wish Charter would be here in Central PA.


----------



## Nayan

That's what I'm hoping for you guys, that you'll get some of the long-lost channels like those.

I have D* and being a sports lover it was the right choice for me, especially the special channels they have for big events and the sports mix. There are a number of streaming options available now and a few more coming down the pike, so at least there is sort of a choice if anyone decided to leave Spectrum.


----------



## HDOrlando

I might look into Prism which is by me.

This merger really sucks.


----------



## kevin120

Maya68 said:


> What would be the other option if you don't want to switch to their plans?


keep what you have and don't make changes.


----------



## kevin120

HDOrlando said:


> I might look into Prism which is by me.
> 
> This merger really sucks.


hmm don't know the only real thing that will be lost if you change is 6 tuner DVR and Whole House DVR. 100/10 and 300/20 internet will be the offered tiers 59.99 for 100/10 and 99.99 for 300/20.


----------



## HDOrlando

One thing I would like to know is what the price is for The Silver with internet bundle after the promo.

Changes to appear imminent. Maybe it will not be that bad but you never really know.


----------



## Maya68

I am looking into uverse. Probably not a big difference in cost, I would imagine.


----------



## dotsdavid

I just want to wait and see. But if I do end switching I'll probably keep the internet and get tv through a internet tv service like PlayStation vue or sling.


----------



## Sgooter

What are the significant positives and negatives we'll experience with Spectrum vs what we've had with BHN?
Is it true that if we like our current package of BHN services, we'll be able to keep it under Spectrum?
Will DTA boxes continue to be supported by Spectrum?


----------



## Nayan

Charter does not have DTA's, so either you will have to use a regular (read: costly) box, or do without. They also do not offer or support whole-home DVR service. Here's a link I posted earlier in the thread:

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30935809-Here-are-the-New-Spectrum-TV-Information


----------



## dotsdavid

Nayan said:


> Charter does not have DTA's, so either you will have to use a regular (read: costly) box, or do without. They also do not offer or support whole-home DVR service. Here's a link I posted earlier in the thread:
> 
> https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30935809-Here-are-the-New-Spectrum-TV-Information


I use whole home DVR a lot not having that or having the availability to stream my recording is a major deal breaker


----------



## diesel32

Seems that Spectrum is rolling out in California, and the the TWC Sportsnet channels that we get have been re-named
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-charter-ceo-20160920-snap-story.html


----------



## Nayan

It might be a good idea to browse through the guide, as some areas are also starting to see AXS and HDNet Movies that didn't have them before.

I am not sure how old/new this is, but here is a list (along with manuals!) of all the boxes Charter/Spectrum offers. I don't know if it will actually help anyone, but it'll give you an idea of what's to come:

http://www.charter.net/support/tv/digital-receiver-cable-box/


----------



## Nayan

One other thing of note, Spectrum also offers a channel on Roku for live-streaming but I have no idea if it is still going to be supported, or even available for you guys. Just something else to keep an eye on.


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> It might be a good idea to browse through the guide, as some areas are also starting to see AXS and HDNet Movies that didn't have them before.
> 
> I am not sure how old/new this is, but here is a list (along with manuals!) of all the boxes Charter/Spectrum offers. I don't know if it will actually help anyone, but it'll give you an idea of what's to come:
> 
> http://www.charter.net/support/tv/digital-receiver-cable-box/


No problem here. Both my DVR and STB are on that list.  (BHN here in Michigan has always used Motorola boxes.)


----------



## Sgooter

Nayan said:


> Charter does not have DTA's, so either you will have to use a regular (read: costly) box, or do without...


Thanks Nayan. No DTA's is a bad deal for me. Have two of them for kitchen and guest room, and they worked perfectly and cheaply for those occasional viewing locations. Can't justify Spectrum's pricey cable boxes/service for the those rooms. So far, I don't view Spectrum as an improvement over BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

AXS.TV and HDNet Movies are things that could likely return.

Also note that the last notice did not have MTM's listed. They are probably in talks with some of them like NHL Network. It's possible Charter will add some things and get new deals to ease concerns about these changes.

We shall see. Our notice comes next week.


----------



## Maya68

Sgooter said:


> Thanks Nayan. No DTA's is a bad deal for me. Have two of them for kitchen and guest room, and they worked perfectly and cheaply for those occasional viewing locations. Can't justify Spectrum's pricey cable boxes/service for the those rooms. So far, I don't view Spectrum as an improvement over BHN.


That is mostly the reason I am looking for alternatives. I have 2 TVs with DTAs and will not be paying $20 to watch TV on those.


----------



## oriolesmagic

With TX and CA, I'm sure as each month passes, more areas will be integrated into the Spectrum branding and lineups. It's not yet known if some of the TWC channels will make it on to the old Charter lineups, or if the TWC channel configuration will see its way to the BHN/Charter areas. I think the TWC numbering is a lot more logical, and would make sense to have national Spectrum channel numbers the way satellite/telcos do.

What I wish is that they'd clearly define what is HD and what is not. While it's a little better on the TWC website than before, there's still unanswered questions. Since Charter added all those international channels in HD to their own lineups, I presume the same channels are in HD on Spectrum.

Kevin, you might be able to help me with some of these at least in the Dallas market.

For the ones you mentioned before, I don't think there are HD feeds for Encore Family and Encore Westerns at this time. Discovery Life HD is one of those that Charter never had before (the same with Logo HD and Centric HD), so there could be some issues loading up those.


----------



## HDOrlando

It sounds as if the changes could start next month here.

I do wonder if our notice will have MTM's this month as it did not in late-August.

Regardless, it's time for some adds.


----------



## HDOrlando

Our friend feb1003 in Bakersfield, California PMed me a summary of their notice today.

_"On Oct 4 Sports en Espanol ch 632 will be renamed to Spectrum Deportes LA [ they simucast the Dodgers games in spanish]"

"On or after Nov 15th, BHN local on demand ch999, will be renamed Spectrum local on demand.
Community Network ch 11 will be renamed Spectrum Communty programing"

"ON sept 1st the following channels were removed from the lineup"

"ESPN College extra 1-8 from ch 168 tru ch 175"_


I have PMed him back to see if they had any MTM's.

The re-naming continues and it's good that those SD ESPN channels have been dropped.

I would not be surprised if we get word of BHSN's name changing soon too.

We could still get something as you never know how Charter will roll this out but even if we do not, changes are in motion.


----------



## Nayan

That why I posted upthread to keep an eye on your guides, since some areas that did not have AXS now have it so it looks to be rolling out slowly. 

I no longer get Florida Today online, but I do still get the Sentinel so when the notice comes I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

Very good advice as you never know when they will make changes.

Please post the Sentinel one when you see it with MTM's included.


----------



## Nayan

Here it is!


----------



## HDOrlando

Wow!

We are finally getting some changes. 

RFD-TV is joining the lineup and FUSE is returning in mid-November in both SD and HD.

As expected, the Bright House channels will be renamed Spectrum and the SD channels are being re-ordered.

It is not the things I wanted but it's nice to see some changes.

Thanks so much Nayan!


----------



## yimitz

Here's the Michigan notice:


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like we are all get the same this month.

It's not the channels (Chiller HD and Boomerang) that I wanted but things are FINALLY progressing.


----------



## Sgooter

Are there any cable TV STB's on the market that can be bought and and used with BHN/Spectrum? Searching for ideas to replace my DTA's which won't work with Spectrum.


----------



## StephenRC

Sgooter said:


> Are there any cable TV STB's on the market that can be bought and and used with BHN/Spectrum? Searching for ideas to replace my DTA's which won't work with Spectrum.


The only thing that'll work is a cable card turner, like a Ceton or a Homerun.

From what I've read, the DTAs will still work, but you can't get more or replacements with Charter.


----------



## Sgooter

Thanks. Hope you're correct about continued use of DTA's.


----------



## diesel32

The FCC is mulling over requiring cable companies to make their programming available on mobile apps, which in theory would allow folks to use phones/tablets to replace
cable boxes. Probably won't happen anytime soon though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,

Please stay safe through this storm.

If this thing does not make the right turn, this is going to be bad. 

May all of you and your families be well.


----------



## Nayan

You stay safe too! We fled to Orlando when we thought it would be a Cat 4 and hit Melbourne directly. Glad it barely missed us but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see how bad it was.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Hope everyone is safe from the wrath of Hurricane Matthew.

It looks like 11/15 will be the date that New York officially becomes Spectrum and gets the Charter channels, from notices I'm seeing released yesterday.


----------



## Nayan

Made it home and have no real damage, just clean up but no power.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> Hope everyone is safe from the wrath of Hurricane Matthew.
> 
> It looks like 11/15 will be the date that New York officially becomes Spectrum and gets the Charter channels, from notices I'm seeing released yesterday.


November 15 might be our date too.

That is the day they are re-naming our local High School Sports Network and Local On Demand channel to Spectrum.

We also are scheduled to get RFD-TV SD/HD and have FUSE SD/HD returned on that date.

BTW: which Charter channels are they getting?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> Made it home and have no real damage, just clean up but no power.


Glad you are ok Nayan. 

The coast had the most damage and hopefully your power gets back on soon.


----------



## HDOrlando

I found this TWC notice and it looks like AXS TV and HDNet Movies will be returning to our system for the first time in 7 1/2 years.

https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/...c/brooklyn-queens-manhattan-mount-vernon.html

On November 15, TWC NYC is getting both channels along with some other things.

We are likely not far behind.


----------



## dishrich

Hi, I was just in Orlando last month for the 9/23 weekend & was staying at The Fountain (Bluegreen vacations) resort & their TV service was obviously supplied by BHN, as they had BH News 13, BH Sports Net AND NY1 News, among their 50+ TV channels; on top of that, all of these channels that BHN carries in HD, WERE actually in HD on this system! (they were obviously using some sort of "regrooming device", like one of these below, as the TV's did not have STB's & the channel numbering was completely different from the regular BHN lineup)
http://www.videopropulsion.com/content/floodgate-cable-tv

Anyway, I stopped at a Wawa gas station at International Dr & Central Fl Pkwy & noticed that they had an Xfinity Wi-Fi hotspot sign in their window. Since it was not that far away from the resort, I thought it kind of strange, but then remembered that Comcast (also) served some areas at least around Orlando. (I thought I remembered reading here that there were a couple isolated areas where they BOTH provided service) 
Just curious if anyone could tell me generally what areas does Comcast serve vs BHN? I tried Googling this & came up with some sort of map that appeared to show Xfinity served areas OUTSIDE the Orlando city limits; is that about right?


----------



## dotsdavid

dishrich said:


> Hi, I was just in Orlando last month for the 9/23 weekend & was staying at The Fountain (Bluegreen vacations) resort & their TV service was obviously supplied by BHN, as they had BH News 13, BH Sports Net AND NY1 News, among their 50+ TV channels; on top of that, all of these channels that BHN carries in HD, WERE actually in HD on this system! (they were obviously using some sort of "regrooming device", like one of these below, as the TV's did not have STB's & the channel numbering was completely different from the regular BHN lineup)
> http://www.videopropulsion.com/content/floodgate-cable-tv
> 
> Anyway, I stopped at a Wawa gas station at International Dr & Central Fl Pkwy & noticed that they had an Xfinity Wi-Fi hotspot sign in their window. Since it was not that far away from the resort, I thought it kind of strange, but then remembered that Comcast (also) served some areas at least around Orlando. (I thought I remembered reading here that there were a couple isolated areas where they BOTH provided service)
> Just curious if anyone could tell me generally what areas does Comcast serve vs BHN? I tried Googling this & came up with some sort of map that appeared to show Xfinity served areas OUTSIDE the Orlando city limits; is that about right?


Same public wifi places let you sign in with multiple different cable log in. In my home town Comcast doesn't serve but their customers can use public wifi that use cable login in.


----------



## HDOrlando

Comcast has some Orlando systems. They are also in Lake County.


----------



## Nayan

In Brevard, about 75% is BHN but just south of Palm Bay to Sebastian is all Comcast.


----------



## Sgooter

The National Hockey League season started last Wednesday, and for the first time in about 9 or 10 years BHN is NOT participating in the annual free preview of NHL games being shown on the NHL Center Ice premium pkg channels during 12 Oct - 1 Nov. Also, on the BHN site the NHL Center Ice pkg is being offered at a price of $140 for the "full season" 12 Oct - 31 Dec (even though the full NHL regular season runs thru 9 April 2017. Methinks this is another sad sign of the times as BHN starts turning off the lights.


----------



## HDOrlando

It sucks for Hockey fans that there is no free preview.

I have heard about how Charter is going to charge a bunch of new fees too.

While I kind of like the Silver package for when I move minus no Smithsonian Channel or Boomerang (When it's added) as both are on Gold, I do like getting getting HBO and Showtime with it.

The thing I wonder is how much three TVs, 1 DVR is going to cost me after the promotion.


----------



## Nayan

No hockey preview? Oh that sucks! I bet you won't get an NBA preview either then . I had thought about coming back after my time is up at D* but now I think I will stay put.


----------



## dotsdavid

I think they all ready started raising prices because my Dad said that the cable bill was $10 more this month.


----------



## HDOrlando

david,

That really sucks.

This whole cable model needs to go down the tubes.


----------



## HDOrlando

Everyone,

I have updated the link in my signature to include the stuff on Charter that we do not have.

Soon I might post one that includes that stuff on our systems that they do not have and hopefully they will get contracts for it.


*HD Channels We Do Not Have or Not Announced On Other BHN Systems*

*Basic, Digital Basic and Spanish and/or Foreign Language Networks* 

Multimedios HD
Pac 12 HD Regional Channels (Arizona, Bay Area, Los Angeles, Mountain, Oregon, Washington)
Teleformula HD
Video Rola HD

*Premium Networks* 

Cinemax West HD
Showtime Extreme West HD
Showtime Showcase West HD
Starz West HD

Note: I only list West Coast premiums if a system has both the East and West Coast versions.

*My Notes: * 

- The basic channels Charter already has so it's possible they give us a huge update of spanish language and international channels.

- They also have a lot of west coast premiums on east coast systems so the premiums should not be a problem.

- The Pac 12 regionals may or may not be in play.


*Channels BHN Orlando Has In SD but available in HD*

Aspire TV HD 
Centric HD 
Chiller HD
DayStar HD
Discovery Life HD
Lifetime RealWomen HD
Liquidation Channel HD
LOGO HD 
Military History HD
Teen Nick HD
youtoo America HD

*Notes: * All are likely in play except youtoo which has nothing on and Charter is supposedly phasing out. 

*On Time Warner Systems and Not BHN (BHN Piggybacks On Time Warner's Deals)*

*Basic and Digital Basic Networks* 

Africa Channel HD 
Long Horn Network HD 
NHK World HD
Revolt HD
Univision Telenovelas HD (Announced for TWC Uma but never materialized.)

*Notes:* Long Horn Network Network could in play for Sports Tier and/or Spectrum Gold. The other three are not on Charter systems and it's unknown if we have a shot at them.


*On Charter Systems but not old BHN Systems*

AWE HD
AXS TV HD
Fusion TV HD
HDNet Movies
Liquidation Channel HD
LongHorn Network HD
One World Sports HD
SonLife Broadcasting HD
TBN HD

*Premium Channels*

Cinemax West Coast Channels HD
Epix West HD
HBO West Coast Channels HD
Showtime Beyond West HD

*Notes:* AXS TV and HDNet Movies are coming to TWC NYC on November 15. The others could be in play although they are really not needed.

More updates are likely to come and could be in our notice either this week or on Halloween.


----------



## Maya68

Well, as of Friday, I am no longer a customer of BHN. I switched to UVerse. So far so good. I am not paying any less but I do have more channels, some of which I actually watch . My current deal is for two years so I should be good for at least that long. I will still be around here (I have been on this forum way too long to leave now!), I want to see how this whole Charter thing plays out. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Sgooter

Maya68 said:


> Well, as of Friday, I am no longer a customer of BHN. I switched to UVerse. So far so good. I am not paying any less but I do have more channels, some of which I actually watch . My current deal is for two years so I should be good for at least that long. I will still be around here (I have been on this forum way too long to leave now!), I want to see how this whole Charter thing plays out. Hopefully it goes well.


You piqued my interest in U-Verse, so I took a closer look at their offerings. It seems U-Verse does not offer the NHL Network nor the NHL Center Ice pkg in any bundle nor option. Looks like if I choose not to play with Spectrum, then Direct TV may be an alternative - yuk.


----------



## Nayan

I have DirecTV and enjoy it quite a bit, especially the equipment and the extras you get like the Sportsmix channel, the apps for sports and weather, Pandora and the special channels for big sporting events, like Wimbledon. I can also watch all of my DVRed shows on my phone/tablet app if I'm not home. It's not perfect and if it's really pours it does go out, but overall for me I am glad I switched.


----------



## Maya68

Hockey is a non-issue for us and there is no way I am putting up with TV going out in a storm. That is why we chose UVerse. The wireless DVRs work amazingly well, I am impressed with those.


----------



## Nayan

I wished I lived where I had more choices . I can either have Spectrum or Sat and I can't get anything higher than DSL for internet unless I stick with Spectrum, so I'm sol.


----------



## Maya68

Nayan said:


> I wished I lived where I had more choices . I can either have Spectrum or Sat and I can't get anything higher than DSL for internet unless I stick with Spectrum, so I'm sol.


Ouch! I am in one of those rare locations where I have the option of BHN, Comcast, and UVerse. Comcast has never really been an option though...


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> I wished I lived where I had more choices . I can either have Spectrum or Sat and I can't get anything higher than DSL for internet unless I stick with Spectrum, so I'm sol.


This summer, we had a second cable provider wire our part of town, so now we have three choices for Internet service here -- BHN/Spectrum, AT&T Uverse (or whatever they're calling it this week), or the new guy, Wide Open West ("WOW"). WOW wired up the surrounding suburbs 20 years ago, but never did us until now (long story involving local politics).

The WOW salesperson came knocking one day, but the bundles they were offering were not that great compared to what we have now with BHN. Depending on what Charter does, they may start looking better. 

Our situation is somewhat different from most for bundle pricing. Ms. Yimitz is a retiree from AT&T Michigan, and one of her benefits is a very low priced land line. I plan on holding onto that until AT&T throws in the towel on their local copper plant. So any bundle that includes phone service is pretty much useless to us.

DirecTV is likely out of the question for video, since our view of the southern sky is somewhat limited due to some very tall trees. Up here in the northern wilderness, the satellites are a lot lower in the sky than in sunny Florida.


----------



## HDOrlando

When I move, I'll probably have CenturyLink as an option.

We will see what happens with Spectrum.


----------



## HDOrlando

I was looking at my guide and we just got some new HD channels including...........

AXS TV
HDNet Movies
Aspire HD
Centric HD
DayStar HD
Logo HD

We also got Boomerang.

More to come.


----------



## HDOrlando

Here are the channel numbers for the new additions.

131 Boomerang
204 RFD-TV
221 Revolt
222 FUSE
223 BETSOUL
231 SONLife
834 One World Sports
841-846 PAC 12 Regional Channels
1117 Daystar HD
1231 Centric HD
1232 ASPIRE HD
1248 LOGO HD
1249 FUSE HD
1303 AXS TV HD
1330 Liquidation Channel HD
1375 HDNet Movies
1854 El Garage HD
1856 Multimedios HD

Update

These have also been added. 

1116 Son Life HD
1198 Pac-12 Arizona HD
1199 Pac-12 Bay Area HD
1200 Pac-12 Los Angeles HD
1201 Pac-12 Mountain HD
1202 Pac-12 Oregon HD
1203 Pac-12 Washington HD
1304 Revolt HD
1305 RFD-TV HD
1853 Super Canal HD
1857 Teleformula HD
1859 ULTRA Docu HD
1860 Video Rola HD
1866 ULTRA Familia HD
1873 Atres Series HD
1893 ULTRA Cine HD
1894 ULTRA Clasico HD
1895 ULTRA Fiesta HD
1896 ULTRA Kidz HD
1897 ULTRA Macho HD
1898 ULTRA Me HD


----------



## HDOrlando

RFD-TV HD has not been added yet. It's scheduled for November 15 although the SD version is in the guide.

This really trims down the possibilities list.

Chiller HD, Discovery Life HD and Teen Nick HD are the main standouts not in the guide.

Hopefully, they are not just putting these in the guide to get people to give up legacy packages.

Boomerang will be on gold on Spectrum and have no plans to get that.


----------



## Nayan

Glad to see you guys got AXS and HDNet Movies back, as well as a few others!


----------



## HDOrlando

I updated the above list.

We have gotten over 30 new HD channels today and we might not be done.

AWE HD
One World Sports HD
LongHorn Network HD
Fusion HD
More Spanish Language and International Channels
Maybe West coast Premiums in HD

One thing that has been done is we are now up to par with BHN Bakersfield except for West Coast Premiums.

We have had two phases of additions so another could happen with these above.

Chiller and Discovery Life HD do not appear to be likely but Teen Nick HD could be.

Even if not, they probably are next on the list.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> I updated the above list.
> 
> We have gotten over 30 new HD channels today and we might not be done.
> 
> AWE HD
> One World Sports HD
> LongHorn Network HD
> Fusion HD
> More Spanish Language and International Channels
> Maybe West coast Premiums in HD
> 
> One thing that has been done is we are now up to par with BHN Bakersfield except for West Coast Premiums.
> 
> We have had two phases of additions so another could happen with these above.
> 
> Chiller and Discovery Life HD do not appear to be likely but Teen Nick HD could be.
> 
> Even if not, they probably are next on the list.


Hopefully they show up in Indy soon, I haven't noticed any new channels yet Today


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> Hopefully they show up in Indy soon, I haven't noticed any new channels yet Today


They probably will within the next month.

right now, they are just in the guide but you cannot access them yet.


----------



## HDOrlando

And now just about all of the new channels are out of the guide but in the favorites section.

We should find out something tomorrow via Yimitz or our own notice.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> And now just about all of the new channels are out of the guide but in the favorites section.
> 
> We should find out something tomorrow via Yimitz or our own notice.


They probably were testing them before they officially lunch.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> They probably were testing them before they officially lunch.


That's likely.

I think they are going to do a big launch on November 15.

I do have some very good news for you though.

Teen Nick HD has popped into the guide. It was unseen yesterday. The video should come on soon.

A few channels like Centric HD, Logo HD, Aspire HD, Daystar HD and a few of the spanish-language/International remain in the guide and they have turned on the channel feed.

Interestingly, those english channels are all ones we currently have in SD so they are probably holding off on launching AXS TV, HDNet Movies, etc. so they can debut with a big bang.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> And now just about all of the new channels are out of the guide but in the favorites section.
> 
> We should find out something tomorrow via Yimitz or our own notice.


No notice today. I'll check again on Sunday.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Here in East Central Fla, A BHN, seems to have disabled the search - "B key" . Wonder how long that's going to go on. Also wifie is complaining that she hears the cable video recorder going all the time. Are they pushing out some update to the firmware?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dotsdavid

Charles Tintera said:


> Here in East Central Fla, A BHN, seems to have disabled the search - "B key" . Wonder how long that's going to go on. Also wifie is complaining that she hears the cable video recorder going all the time. Are they pushing out some update to the firmware?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Did you reboot the box?


----------



## HDOrlando

It's not disabled here in the Orlando area.

Try re-booting but they are tinkering with some things.

Yimitz: We shall see.

Hopefully, we get ours tomorrow.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Have not rebooted. 
Really PITA to do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgooter

Charles Tintera said:


> Here in East Central Fla, A BHN, seems to have disabled the search - "B key" . Wonder how long that's going to go on. Also wifie is complaining that she hears the cable video recorder going all the time. Are they pushing out some update to the firmware?...


B - search button still working here on the space coast.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Tintera

Step first









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Tintera

Step second









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Tintera

And now









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Tintera

Supposed I should have said Ta-Dah.
Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HDOrlando

It happens sometimes.

Will be interesting to see if we get a notice this morning.


----------



## Nayan

No notice today, so probably Monday.


----------



## HDOrlando

That will probably be the case. Hopefully, one comes though as Michigan did not get theirs.

Thanks Nayan!


----------



## Sgooter

Received a weird ph call yesterday from Home Shopping Network telling me that on 1 Nov HSN will be on a different BHN channel #: 146. It was such a vital news item that I felt obligated to pass it on. You're welcome.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> Received a weird ph call yesterday from Home Shopping Network telling me that on 1 Nov HSN will be on a different BHN channel #: 146. It was such a vital news item that I felt obligated to pass it on. You're welcome.


Sgooter,

This was in the last notice.

However, your should be watching it on the HD channel 1325 anyway.

They are doing some channel moves November 1 and 8.

It also appears they are going to add things like AXS TV and HDNet Movies along with the other channels that were in the guide for a day with FUSE and RFD-TV On November 15.

They want to start Spectrum with a bang.


----------



## Satch Man

*Big News! Spectrum is Going to Be Rolling out Some Nice Updates to The Guide!*

Some divisions already have it and over the coming weeks and months this upgrade is going to be going out to the advanced set tops. The following features will be added:

*Menu Button-*A big change is the Menu Button will get a ton of functionality: When you turn on your set top, you will see a mini-menu, which will provide access to several features. You can also press the Menu Button. It will vanish after 15 seconds or when the Exit Button on the remote is pressed. The Mini Menu has the following in one place:



*Watch TV*
*Search*
*DVR *
*Caller ID (For Phone Subs)*
*Kids*
*Settings*
*Feature Tour*

*A big feature in this upgrade will be the Recently Viewed Setting*- This will allow users by using the up/down arrow keys in their remote, a Recently Viewed Menu of the last 14 things you watched, (No matter how and where you watched them) will appear. You will be able to search through this content without having to remember channel numbers for just watched shows for Live TV, DVR, VOD, whatever! This feature can be turned off in Settings.

*The Info Bar-*When pressed twice will give you more information about a show with this upgrade, you will be able to see detailed information, cast listings, reviews, and where to find the show.

*Taking Action on a Future Show in the Time Grid*- May bring up a mini-menu that will tell you where to find instances of the show selected in the grid. You will be able to filter your choices from this mini menu. In other words, searching is now even more integrated within the Time Grid and the Search feature itself.

*Settings*- Gives you the option to reboot your box without having to unplug it. You can also rename your box like in Remote DVR Manager, which is very useful!
*
Kids Portal-* Kids will get their own portal channel accessed from that sepcific channel or from the Mini Menu (Press Menu Button.) These programs will provide safe, family-oriented programing all in one place.

For more information, visit here:

https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/tv/features/new-guide.html

It sounds like a really nice upgrade!

Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks a lot like the one we currently have but t's going to be interesting to see the changes.

I at least like the name Spectrum better.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Could have used that reboot feature yesterday (grumble, gripe, gripe gripe!).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Tintera

If they want to improve things - how about a kill button for that wretched banner!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dotsdavid

I'm having a complete serive outage at my place, hopefully it gets fixed soon.


----------



## dotsdavid

dotsdavid said:


> I'm having a complete serive outage at my place, hopefully it gets fixed soon.


Serive is back to normal now


----------



## yimitz

yimitz said:


> No notice today. I'll check again on Sunday.


Sunday's paper showed up early. No notice in it either. Oddly, there is a BHN ad promoting a job fair next week. Seems unusual they would be hiring at this point.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,

That has happened occasionally and you have to wonder if we will get a notice on Monday.

Very odd about the BHN ad given how the name changes in almost two weeks.

Thanks as always!


----------



## oriolesmagic

I'm so happy for you guys that we're seeing what the Spectrum changes are bringing.

The amazing part is even with all these additions, there's still some stuff that hasn't appeared yet for you guys. I'm surprised you didn't get One World Sports in HD since they are adding the SD feed, and a few things that turned up in Southern California so far like HSN2 HD and Africa Channel HD haven't been seen yet either.

I'm thinking the only reason Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD didn't come yet are contractual. I know Discovery Life HD was on some of the legacy TWC systems to be added in the Spectrum transition, but weren't. I'd say it's not long away. There's still some international and premium content that is only on the old Charter systems, and oddly, those ones don't have the Epix channels beyond the east and west editions of the main channel.

By what you posted, I count 33 HD additions, and that puts you guys at 275 HD channels. Just incredible. Have we heard anything from the other BHN systems yet?


----------



## HDOrlando

Oriolesmagic,

Thank you so much. I am glad the long drought because of these mergers is over.

I noticed in my chart that One World Sports was available in HD. Did not know about HSN2 HD being available though. I did read a blurb about Africa Channel HD possibly being on a new system.

On another forum, there is also a report of another Spanish-language or International channel in the late 1800s detected by another box. We likely get more of us to match Charter's big lineup.

Teen Nick HD is up in Bakersfield and it appeared a day after everything popped up in the guide here. It's not listed in the favorites right now so you know there are others on the way like One World Sports.

It's amazing how our HD is increasing by over 30. It reminds me of those three ads we had in the fall of 2009 where we got three big HD updates.

The problem with Chiller HD and Discovery HD is likely contractual like you say. It's funny how the channel I want is one of the few things we will be without.

Please let us know anything you come across OM.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I noticed HSN2 HD for the first time on one of the old Charter systems in Southern California that started getting channels from TWC. I didn't think it existed before that either.

The only Charter systems that I've seen get TWC channels so far are Waxahachie, TX and the legacy SoCal areas. Some of the Dallas area legacy Charter systems got the 2 beIn Sports channels, but nothing else yet. NBA TV wasn't included in that for the Charter systems, and Fusion still hasn't shown up on the TWC systems, even though Charter carries it everywhere.

The only things the other Charter systems got was Ovation HD and a national feed of Estrella TV in HD so far. Ovation was carried in many Charter markets, and during their digital transitions, was the only channel they carried at that time with an HD feed that they didn't add.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic,

You always catch this stuff.

It would be great if they had a Universal channel lineup. The update we are getting helped apparently put all BHN systems except Bakersfield and the Panhandle up to par. Bakersfield is as of now without HSN and NHL Network while we are getting the things that they have but we don't in Fuse HD, RFD-TV HD, three Spanish-language/International HD channels and the Pac 12 Regionals.


----------



## oriolesmagic

While BHN created sensible lineups in Birmingham and Indianapolis, the other markets don't have this. Charter's legacy markets are a mess, but nowhere near as messy as some of TWC's old lineups before the standardization. I would figure Michigan has a lot of international channels to gain since they didn't have them under BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

BHN's HD lineups were pretty close to one another although the Bakersfield system had a few out liners both ways. The Panhandle was catching up but ar way behind.

However, TWC's were really all over the place.

We will see if we get a notice today.


----------



## Nayan

Here it is


----------



## dotsdavid

Nayan said:


> Here it is


No mention of the new channels that random channels that showed up in your guide?


----------



## Nayan

Nope that was it and quite disappointing . I was expecting a huge one based on what HDO said as far as channel additions.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks for posting that Nayan. I saw it at 7-11.

dotsdavid: No mention at all of the new stuff and it is actually our last Bright House notice as our cable system will officially become Spectrum two weeks from tomorrow on November 15.

I guess we are in limbo about the channels that popped up and what else could pop up as things like Teen Nick HD are not in the guide but were in the guide briefly and can be accessed via "The Trick".

The update we are getting is huge like the ones in late 2009.

It's good to cross off a lot of channels we do not have like AXS TV, HDNet Movies, RFD-TV, and most of the HD holdouts that we did not get because they were waiting until the merger like Aspire HD, Teen Nick HD, Centric HD, etc. 

The only thing I've watched more is Aspire HD. They have The Mod Squad in HD which is nice. 

Once these get knocked out of the way, the main add watch will be for Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD. It's ironic that we will get at least over 30 new HD channels on the system but no HD Chiller.


----------



## HDOrlando

We are under two weeks until some changes. 

Nothing really new in TWC notices either.


----------



## Sgooter

Tidbit item: Last night on BHN, the Tampa Bay Lightning hockey team played a home game, and I noticed that Spectrum is now one of the prominent sponsors on the dasher boards surrounding the rink.


----------



## Maya68

Sgooter said:


> Tidbit item: Last night on BHN, the Tampa Bay Lightning hockey team played a home game, and I noticed that Spectrum is now one of the prominent sponsors on the dasher boards surrounding the rink.


I wonder if Brighthouse Stadium at UCF will also get a rename...


----------



## HDOrlando

Spectrum is already popping up on some OD channels.

We will see a rapid phase in come Tuesday and I am sure it will be Spectrum Stadium soon.


----------



## Sgooter

Maya68 said:


> I wonder if Brighthouse Stadium at UCF will also get a rename...


...or a refund.


----------



## dotsdavid

I looked on the bright house website and they list teennick hd, logo hd, centric hd, daystar hd, and liquidation Chanel in hd listed but they have yet to lunch I'm guessing they will be added soon


----------



## dotsdavid

Aspire hd is also listed


----------



## HDOrlando

David,

Thanks for letting us know.

We have all of those in the guide. The only one with no video yet is Daystar HD.

The others launching next Tuesday are likely only to be available to those who switch to a Spectrum channel as they are new channels while these others we already have the SD version of.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Escape on Cable system in Orlando are has it so far Cox,Grit are ones you/others don't have yet that are on Charter systems in areas where a local channel has it as a Sub Channel like KRCG Charter Columbia,Osage Beach and so on Charter Lineups Central MO.
Also maybe CFNEWS13/Sports Network now gets allowed on the other providers/OTA.


----------



## HDOrlando

MGOMRJSURF said:


> Some of the additions could also be Digital Sub Channels.


I did not see any when the additions popped up in the screen or in he favorites.

New ones that re not in the guide could be added though.

We will see on Tuesday.


----------



## Nayan

So I went by the Melbourne office to pay my bill and except for the big sign out front the whole place was gutted of anything Brighthouse. Actually makes me wonder if they are going to keep it open or not, since not only were the signs gone but the whole place looked gutted and empty, as if they are about to close and everyone packed up everything.


----------



## dotsdavid

Looks like the serive trucks now have spectrum branding instead of bright house branding now


----------



## HDOrlando

In the guide, you see signs of the Spectrum name too.

It's going down tomorrow.


----------



## yimitz

Update from the north country: I was unsure if Michigan was going to flip to Spectrum at the same time as Florida since I hadn't seen any of the channel adds you guys have been discussing lately nor any branding changes anywhere. Well, we have been "assimilated" as of this morning, but there's still no channel slots for anything new in the guide as of yet. Probably won't be long though.


----------



## HDOrlando

The new channels (Ones we do not have in SD except One World Sports SD and some Spanish Language and International Channels) have not been uploaded into the guide yet but expect them too with no video to try and get people to switch.

Almost everything has been renamed and all of the annoying BHN commercials seem to be gone.

The Spectrum logo does look pretty nice.

The only sign of Bright House is it still says Bright House Local On Demand on 999 in the program description although the channel is renamed Spectrum On Demand. 

I like the new look and when I move, hopefully there are not to many charges for that Silver Package.


----------



## dotsdavid

It looks like all the new channels have been uploaded into the guide in Indiana including the ones we haven't had yet.


----------



## dotsdavid

Teennick hd was added but it's says call to order but I'm already subscribed to teennick


----------



## Nayan

The official change has happened and even the News 13 page now says "Exclusively on Spectrum".

EDIT: I do not see anyplace to check mail


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> The official change has happened and even the News 13 page now says "Exclusively on Spectrum".
> 
> EDIT: I do not see anyplace to check mail


https://www.spectrum.com/browse/content/spectrum-home?v=1&cmp=BHN

It's under the "My Services" menu item top right.


----------



## Nayan

Ah! Thanks Yimitz


----------



## Sgooter

Is Spectrum continuing the use of .. @CFL.rr.com for subscribers' email addresses?


----------



## Nayan

So far yes. I haven't received any email or notifications that that will change, but if and when we do I will certainly post it here.


----------



## dotsdavid

I wish spectrum did a better job advertising changes like new channel packages in advance.


----------



## dotsdavid

I'm surprised that charter switched everyone on the same day.


----------



## Nayan

They did say within six months the change would start, so no surprise really.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

But News13 needs to be allowed on the other providers to.


----------



## Nayan

MGOMRJSURF said:


> But News13 needs to be allowed on the other providers to.


Nope, only available solely on Spectrum, as are the other channels like Bay News 9, NY1, etc. Since those are all in-house, they will remain for those customers only. How long they will remain at all though is the question, as Spectrum might decide to can them all.


----------



## HDOrlando

I wish they would have announced the new channels. I think it would have given the boost a launch.

Not all systems were supposed to switch today but it looks like they did.

The new channels just started coming into the guide.

dotsdavid: They still have not turned on DayStar HD (I don't watch it) here. Since both that and Teen Nick HD are channels we already had, we will get those.

To get new channels like AXS TV, Revolt, etc, we will need to switch to a Spectrum package and AXS TV will be on the Gold one.


----------



## dotsdavid

I wonder how long we have before we have before we have to switch plans


----------



## Nayan

From what I understand, you can keep your plan for as long as you'd like unless you want some of those new channels, in which then you'll need to switch.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, one new channel Sonlife HD 1116 is in the guide with video although he SD channel does not.

Maybe they mixed that up with Daystar HD 1117 as we should have video for that channel as we have had the SD version.

I watch neither anyway but just wanted to point this out.


----------



## HDOrlando

Just wanted to note that our friend Kevin mentioned these channels are being phased out on Spectrum systems and if we switch, we lose them.

CNN international
CCTV news
Shop Zeal 1-8
Gem shopping network
CMT music
MGM HD
MavTV HD
Word Network
Sportsman Channel
Lifetime Real Women
Youtoo America
TVG
Mnet

No big losses here although I do feel MGM HD should have a place on Gold and maybe Sportsman too.

CNN International is not as relevant anymore, MAV TV HD doesn't have much, LRW should be transitioned into an OD channel and youtoo has nothing.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Charter has MavTV and Sportsman Channel on all their systems, MGM may disappear though.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=station_search&callsign=41225#station
Youtoo America is good so is some of the others.


----------



## Mark1_M

Has anybody switched to a Spectrum package for TV? I've always wanted to have Boomerang, but when I look at their channel line up page, it looks like Boomerang is only available in the Gold package. I hope I'm reading that wrong. That seems ridiculous to have to have the most expensive package to be able to get what is essentially a kids channel. They also don't say anywhere what the actual cost of the package is. I only see promotional offers. I guess it's in the fine print somewhere...maybe...just not obvious...


----------



## dotsdavid

Mark1_M said:


> Has anybody switched to a Spectrum package for TV? I've always wanted to have Boomerang, but when I look at their channel line up page, it looks like Boomerang is only available in the Gold package. I hope I'm reading that wrong. That seems ridiculous to have to have the most expensive package to be able to get what is essentially a kids channel. They also don't say anywhere what the actual cost of the package is. I only see promotional offers. I guess it's in the fine print somewhere...maybe...just not obvious...


I haven't switched yet because it sounds like when you switch you loss whole home dvr service.


----------



## HDOrlando

Boomerang is unfortunately only in Gold. Too bad we didn't have it like Bakersfield, Birmingham and Indianapolis before the switch.

You do lose WHD if you switch. I have the WHDVR Box but not the service so I doubt they will let me keep it when I move.


----------



## Dah Finstah

Has anyone had success in using the Spectrum app? It's available on Roku and will supposedly give you access to all your subscribed channels within the home. Sure beats paying $2/mo. for a DTA that only gives limited channels, or even more for a full-fledged tuner box or DVR.


----------



## Nayan

From their Facebook page, others who asked about it the official response is to use the Brighthouse app and the Spectrum app will not be available to either BHN or TWC users.


----------



## HDOrlando

Looks like Charter has no current MTM's.

Here is what I formally removed from the chart.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Looks like Charter has no current MTM's.
> 
> Here is what I formally removed from the chart.


Not surprising considering they probably had to rework contracts because of the buyout.


----------



## Nayan

I wonder if we will get a notice then. If we do it'll be next week and hopefully it'll have all the new channel adds for you guys.


----------



## HDOrlando

I by accident did not cut and paste that MTM list that I deleted.

Some contracts were probably re-done and our friends in Bakersfield did finally get NHL Network.

Anyway, the possibilities for the next notice and if we get one are the following.

SD Channels we already have that are available in HD.

Chiller HD
Discovery Life HD
Lifetime Real Women HD
Military History HD
TBN HD
TVG HD
youtoo HD

Potential New Channels that you need a Spectrum package for.

Africa Channel HD
AWE HD
Fusion HD
LongHorn Network HD
NHK World HD
One World Sports HD (We got this as a new Spectrum Channel in SD)


I think the two major additions we will be looking for are Chiller HD (This would complete everything for me) and Discovery Life HD. 

They are the most prominent SD channels that we do not yet have in HD.

Some of the other channels in that group might not even be available or could be on the way off the system entirely. 

We probably do eventually get Fusion and LongHorn Network.

I am not sure why we did not get the HD version of One World Sports with the SD version. It was also surprising that AWE was not added with it.

I doubt we get anything this month and who knows, they might not even announce it like the flood of channels we recently got.


----------



## Sgooter

Is HDNet currently in Spectrum's lineup? Also, is the company name Spectrum applicable only to the geo areas formerly serviced by BHN?


----------



## dotsdavid

Sgooter said:


> Is HDNet currently in Spectrum's lineup? Also, is the company name Spectrum applicable only to the geo areas formerly serviced by BHN?


HDnet movies is but not HDnet


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> Is HDNet currently in Spectrum's lineup? Also, is the company name Spectrum applicable only to the geo areas formerly serviced by BHN?


HDNet became AXS TV quite a few years ago.

It is on Channel 1303 and you need a Spectrum Gold Package to get it.

The Spectrum name has taken over BHN CFL and Tampa Bay systems and I believe all other ones in the footprint.


----------



## Nayan

There's talk over on the DBS boards that Cloo might be shutting down at the end of the year. I haven't found anything to confirm this, but I'll keep my eyes open and if I do I'll post it here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> There's talk over on the DBS boards that Cloo might be shutting down at the end of the year. I haven't found anything to confirm this, but I'll keep my eyes open and if I do I'll post it here.


I would not be surprised.

The channel has moved to a combo of comedy and mystery and is still not in HD.

There really is no use for it anymore.

In addition to cloo shutting down, it sounds like another NBC/Comcast channel Esquire could be going the same route with Dish Network and U-Verse dropping it recently.


----------



## yimitz

Michigan's notice was in today's paper.


----------



## HDOrlando

Yimitz,

Thanks so much! Not sure what this will change for FUSE as I believe everyone got it on 11/15.

Impact Network is a religious channel.

It might not have been the addition I wanted but it's nice to get stuff again.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> Yimitz,
> 
> Thanks so much! Not sure what this will change for FUSE as I believe everyone got it on 11/15.
> 
> Impact Network is a religious channel.
> 
> It might not have been the addition I wanted but it's nice to get stuff again.


FUSE is listed in our guide but is not yet active. Not sure why.


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> FUSE is listed in our guide but is not yet active. Not sure why.


Yimitz,

Same with us. I think it's because you either have to switch to a Spectrum package or get Digital 1 or 2 tier.

It sucks since we once had it before the FM swap out although I would not watch it anyway.

It will be easier for me once I get out of this rental as I'll probably get the Spectrum Silver package with includes the HBO and Showtime which will eliminate the confusion.


----------



## pronk

Good lord am I behind the times. I found out we are now with Spectrum when my bill got a little too high (got nailed replacing a drain field on my Septic Grrrr). That and about 2k in car repairs all at once. 

So to get back down to a decent rate I have to switch over. We shall see. I'm checking Vue also. I do have lightening 200, the CSR told me I only have 100 available but all indications are it's actually 300. 

If I went Vue top tier and got 300 MB for around $100 I'd be ahead $55/month. I have 3 Rokus but would need a PS4 (and maybe a PS3). As always is the $55 worth the hassle of not having regular old Cable with DVRs etc. Investigation time. Oh, I don't watch NHL, and I do watch BTN (Go Buckeyes) so it sounds mostly safe. I always watch the Indians on the Roku anyway. 

Then there is the possibility of coming back and getting the better rates too.


----------



## Nayan

There are many streaming services available now, including a new one from DirecTV (no dish or commitment needed!). You would still need an antenna for locals though if you watch them, so keep that in mind. You do not need a PS3/PS4 to use Vue, just a Playstation account which is free. 

Each service has pro's and con's, so research carefully and visit their Facebook pages to see what issues others may have. I gave Sling a shot and while I didn't have all of the issues that others reported having, it was far from pain-free. Sometimes trying to save money isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Nayan

We got our notice and it is exactly the same thing that Yimitz posted, so no need to duplicate it.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> We got our notice and it is exactly the same thing that Yimitz posted, so no need to duplicate it.


Nayan,

I saw it too but what channels will Impact be on?

Thanks!


----------



## Nayan

Channel numbers may help huh? 

Fuse will be on 222, the HD version will be on 1249

Impact HD will be on 1124

TV One is moving from Tier 1/Premiere to TV Select/Standard, no channel number change.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Nayan! It's nice that we got our first notice as Spectrum customers.


----------



## Nayan

Two things...

First, if you visit DSLReports, they have merged the BHN/TWC forums into a Charter Spectrum one. The Brighthouse forum is still there, but it's now just a legacy forum and posting in it has been turned off.

Secondly, a little birdie told me Gary (BHNTechXpert) is no longer with the company as of a couple weeks ago.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> Two things...
> 
> First, if you visit DSLReports, they have merged the BHN/TWC forums into a Charter Spectrum one. The Brighthouse forum is still there, but it's now just a legacy forum and posting in it has been turned off.
> 
> Secondly, a little birdie told me Gary (BHNTechXpert) is no longer with the company as of a couple weeks ago.


Nayan,

I noticed the first one just yesterday.

That is a shame about Gary though. He was a great employee for them. I hope he pops into one of these forums to say hi down the line.

If you see this Gary, thanks for everything!


----------



## HDOrlando

On another note, BHN legacy customers got RFD-TV turned on along with FUSE which we now have back.

The other stuff like AXS TV, HDNet Movies and Boomerang is all on Gold so we are probably out of luck there. It sucks about Boomerang but I am leaving my rental next year anyway.


----------



## Sgooter

Today I was driving by the BHN/Spectrum property in Melbourne, FL, and decided to drop in a take a look around. Mainly, I wanted to find out if we can still swap out our cable boxes there as before under BHN. The first thing I noticed is that the employee parking lot was very full compared to anything I've seen over the past 10 yrs or so; don't know why it's so full now. Inside were around 12 customers waiting in line to engage with the 3-4 customer service reps. Another rather flummoxed heavy-breathing CSR person walked by and I asked if we could still come there to swap out boxes, remotes, etc. The answer was: "It all depends on the situation." I replied with "How would the situation determine whether I can swap out a poorly performing cable box with a new/refurb'd cable box?" Again, "it will depend on the situation." With that useless reply in hand, I left to continue driving on to my intended destination. Methinks there's a hefty degree of turmoil astir during this BHN-to-Spectrum transition.


----------



## Nayan

I went last week to pay my bill there and while it was quite busy it looked empty. No signage or anything else inside, so it makes me wonder if they will keep it open or not.


----------



## Sgooter

Nayan said:


> I went last week to pay my bill there and while it was quite busy it looked empty. No signage or anything else inside, so it makes me wonder if they will keep it open or not.


The same befuddled CSR person mentioned that the front entry lobby was to be re-designed though it will be unmanned, which indicates some intent to keep the place open, and may also explain the lack of new signage until the lobby re-do project is completed. The advent of CSR robots is drawing near.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Spectrum has done something to their McAfee download. They require an ID and Password now and the software comes across as "Safe Life" (or something) then it announces that it's a subscription that's only good to Dec 21.
The lady answer bot said that people are complaining but when the 21st come around my ID/Password will get me the update (currently, even after 3 updates, the ID/Password gets zip, oh but "you can use the software in the meantime" anyway. Hmmm, doesn't fill _me_ with a load of confidence😨.
Thus was being loaded on a new laptop, Xmas present to self, and newest of several installs I've done with the Brighthouse/Spectrum McAfee suite.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayan

Well, that certainly instills confidence doesn't it? /sarcasm

From what I've been seeing on various forums the changeover isn't going as smoothly as folks hoped. Not only is there misinformation but sometimes none at all. I feel sorry for you guys .


----------



## dotsdavid

I haven't got a new package because the change will take away whole home DVR service which my grandma and I use a lot.


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone switched over to a new package?


----------



## HDOrlando

Questions.

dotsdavid, Yimitz, Feb1003: Do your systems have Galavision HD?

Please let me know as I want to let wvvolfan know for the chart.

Thanks!


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> Questions.
> 
> dotsdavid, Yimitz, Feb1003: Do your systems have Galavision HD?
> 
> Please let me know as I want to let wvvolfan know for the chart.
> 
> Thanks!


Michigan does. It's on channel 1703 if that matters. There is a bunch of Spanish-language programming that's been added in the 1700-1800 channel range that we never had before. I'm guessing it's likely the same channels that Florida's had all along. Not sure which Spectrum package(s) it's part of.


----------



## dotsdavid

No, I don't receive that channel in my package


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> Michigan does. It's on channel 1703 if that matters. There is a bunch of Spanish-language programming that's been added in the 1700-1800 channel range that we never had before. I'm guessing it's likely the same channels that Florida's had all along. Not sure which Spectrum package(s) it's part of.


Thanks Yimitz! 

It looks like during the big channel dump they got all old BHN systems up to par with each other as it seems everyone got the things Bakersfield had and they got the things that they did not have.

It moves us closer to a Universal lineup.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> No, I don't receive that channel in my package


Not in your package but is it on Indianapolis' system?


----------



## dotsdavid

It is available in Indy


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> It is available in Indy


Gotcha! That means it should be wide on the chart. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## feb1003

yimitz said:


> Michigan does. It's on channel 1703 if that matters. There is a bunch of Spanish-language programming that's been added in the 1700-1800 channel range that we never had before. I'm guessing it's likely the same channels that Florida's had all along. Not sure which Spectrum package(s) it's part of.


Here in Bakersfield we have had Galavision hd ch 1601 for some time now


----------



## HDOrlando

Feb1003: I forgot Bakersfield have this.

It looks like we will first find a notice tomorrow via yimitz.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> Feb1003: I forgot Bakersfield have this.
> 
> It looks like we will first find a notice tomorrow via yimitz.


Here's the Michigan notice. For what it's worth.


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> Here's the Michigan notice. For what it's worth.


Yimitz,

Thanks as always!

There really is not a lot to add. The main things we are looking for are Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD.

Hopefully, they pop up in future notices.


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando said:


> Yimitz,
> 
> Thanks as always!
> 
> There really is not a lot to add. The main things we are looking for are Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD.
> 
> Hopefully, they pop up in future notices.



Speaking of Chiller HD.....

http://www.multichannel.com/news/networks/nbc-charter-carriage-loggerheads/409875

I am willing to bet this is why we haven't seen it yet. I don't know if this gets into NBC O&O's and regional Comcast SportsNet stations, but I expect we'll see a deal soon. And when we do, I bet Spectrum will get Chiller HD.


----------



## Nayan

We got a notice but it only has this:

Effective on or after January 24, 2017, W21AU-America-TeVe Channel 94 and 909 will no longer be available.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> Speaking of Chiller HD.....
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/news/networks/nbc-charter-carriage-loggerheads/409875
> 
> I am willing to bet this is why we haven't seen it yet. I don't know if this gets into NBC O&O's and regional Comcast SportsNet stations, but I expect we'll see a deal soon. And when we do, I bet Spectrum will get Chiller HD.


OM,

I was just about to post this.

Given all the HD versions of channels Spectrum added suddenly in October (Aspire, Centric, Logo, Teen Nick, and even Liquidation, etc.), you had to think it was a contractual thing and we have had similar situations in the past.

I remember when it held up HD versions of The Weather Channel, Lifetime, Tru TV and Starz for multiple years.

I hope it does not go dark as I do not want to lose USA Network but it looks like we can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel for Chiller HD.

On another note, do not be surprised if Esquire is dropped. Direct TV and Dish have already done so and it could end up being part of the deal even though NBCU has shown no resistance to providers dropping it.

NBC Universal and Cloo also have little use and it would be nice if those went as well although NBC U would lose money. Unfortunately, E! and Bravo have use to some though.

There definitely should be less channels.

Anyway, I hope there is no blackout but I am excited that Chiller HD looks more like a reality.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> We got a notice but it only has this:
> 
> Effective on or after January 24, 2017, W21AU-America-TeVe Channel 94 and 909 will no longer be available.


Thanks as always!

They really aren't listing the MTM's anymore. Let's hope we do not lose the NBCU channels but at least this is likely to bring a resolution to Chiller HD.


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando said:


> OM,
> 
> I was just about to post this.
> 
> Given all the HD versions of channels Spectrum added suddenly in October (Aspire, Centric, Logo, Teen Nick, and even Liquidation, etc.), you had to think it was a contractual thing and we have had similar situations in the past.
> 
> I remember when it held up HD versions of The Weather Channel, Lifetime, Tru TV and Starz for multiple years.
> 
> I hope it does not go dark as I do not want to lose USA Network but it looks like we can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel for Chiller HD.
> 
> On another note, do not be surprised if Esquire is dropped. Direct TV and Dish have already done so and it could end up being part of the deal even though NBCU has shown no resistance to providers dropping it.
> 
> NBC Universal and Cloo also have little use and it would be nice if those went as well although NBC U would lose money. Unfortunately, E! and Bravo have use to some though.
> 
> There definitely should be less channels.
> 
> Anyway, I hope there is no blackout but I am excited that Chiller HD looks more like a reality.


I think Esquire is either headed for death, or conversion into the new Olympic channel that NBCU is launching in 2017. I don't think a network can survive without either satellite service or AT&T. The fact that these deals were recently renewed with AT&T/DTV suggest to me that NBCU is internally admitting Esquire is dead, but trying to extract some more carriage fees as they expire with other providers.

Universal is one of those channels I see little purpose for, and Cloo has pretty limited carriage. Few providers have it, and few of them have it in any tier but the most expensive one. Its sister, Chiller, has much better coverage but oddly is not found on any of its parent company's systems. Comcast doesn't have Chiller anywhere.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> I think Esquire is either headed for death, or conversion into the new Olympic channel that NBCU is launching in 2017. I don't think a network can survive without either satellite service or AT&T. The fact that these deals were recently renewed with AT&T/DTV suggest to me that NBCU is internally admitting Esquire is dead, but trying to extract some more carriage fees as they expire with other providers.
> 
> Universal is one of those channels I see little purpose for, and Cloo has pretty limited carriage. Few providers have it, and few of them have it in any tier but the most expensive one. Its sister, Chiller, has much better coverage but oddly is not found on any of its parent company's systems. Comcast doesn't have Chiller anywhere.


Converting it into the new Olympic Channel could be a possibility. Esquire is definitely done though as they have very little original programming and no way they survive without the satellite providers. Universal was only relevant when HD first came out and Cloo was done when the digital sub channels came. 

Each of the big conglomerates has a few channels that we really don't need.

It shocks me that Comcast does not have Chiller on any of their systems. 

Anyway, may this deal get done before the ball drops and Chiller HD come to our systems. It's the last thing on my list and have waited years for it to come out and be available.


----------



## Nayan

Universal does have Olympic-event types of sports mixed in with movies so switching that one to full-time sports would make sense. Esquire, even though it started out with some interesting shows, had nothing to hold my interest and it wouldn't surprise me if the whole thing folded soon. Cloo has nothing to offer either.


----------



## HDOrlando

Esquire got dropped by Cablevision so any new deal probably leads to it being dropped for us.

Nothing new on NBC Spectrum since the last-minute extension but hopefully we hear more soon.


----------



## RtoTex

*Worth switch from BHN/Spectrum to AT&T DIRECT TV?*

Hello All,

Pardon if this subject was already discussed and it is a long statement, but I was wondering if anyone made his own homework and conclude if worth moving from Spectrum/BHN to the new AT&T Direct TV? (money wise and quality)

Here is my situation that may be the same of some other fellas here:

- I live in Windermere on a gated community and here there is only BrightHouse pretty much. (not happy with their rates, service is ok)

- On my last visit to AT&T local store for mobile subjects I was offered their DirectTV services, advantages etc.
(eventually other advantages may be available)

In considering a move, it would need to be a mix one since I'd have to keep Spectrum/BH for internet service only and then use Direct TV for the cable service.

Did anybody make this math or consider this avenue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nayan

I have Spectrum/BHN for internet and DirecTV. My answer is...it depends on your viewing habits. Are you a sports nut? Do you need more than one box? Do you like have six-tuners and recording more than one show at a time? Then I would say move! I love having the Sports-Mix channel and the special ones for special events (like the Australian Open happening soon). I love being able to take my DVR with me (you can now view all of your recorded shows when not at home). I really like the PQ. The downside is rain events (like today), but honestly it doesn't last long and it doesn't happen often.

Price-wise, you would have to do the math but remember that if you do cancel the TV part, you're internet rate may rise depending on the speed you have. I pay $94/month just for internet but I have 100/10.


----------



## DrDon

I made the same move, recently. Had an antique sports-only DirecTV package that was $50/mo (no local channels) and everything else was BHN. Bought my own doccis modem and have the same internet as Nayan (though I'm constantly clocking speeds double what I'm paying for). At the end of the day, I'm saving about $40 a month (not counting Sunday Ticket, which Spectrum doesn't have) and the PQ on some channels is SO much better. Yeah, the rain's an issue, but it has to be a big heavy storm (or snow) to knock it out. BHN would go down for 5-6 hours several times a year. The rain doesn't affect local channels, since I use an antenna for those and my own HTPC to record them.


----------



## dotsdavid

Why don't they carry local channels or do they have them a charge extra for them.


----------



## Nayan

dotsdavid said:


> Why don't they carry local channels or do they have them a charge extra for them.


They do have locals at no charge. I have an antenna in case of disputes 🙂


----------



## dotsdavid

Good idea


----------



## DrDon

dotsdavid said:


> Why don't they carry local channels or do they have them a charge extra for them.


 I might have misled you. I had an OLD sports-only a la carte package that had local channels optional. Looking back, I should probably have kept it. It turns out, that package plus some decent streaming and my antennas is all I really need when I'm not working. But I can't go back and I'm certainly not disappointed. Saving a few bucks and getting great PQ. Plus ESPN College Extra is all HD on DirecTV as are ALL of the MLB Extra Inning games. That was important to me. 

There were other annoyances I had, but they won't apply to you.


----------



## Charles Tintera

I finally threw in the towel on the McAfee download. When I finally got through to Spectrum tech support I spoke with an English-is-a-second-language tech. Sigh. Not his fault really but didn't help. He was saying I couldn't have another copy of McAfee because our email had 3 addresses and I could only D/L 3x from each. Huh? Didn't know I had 9 computers! I finally hung up. Rude of me but I was getting too, too, much of a hassle from Spectrum in exchange for our $120+/month bill. Not good customer service.
For the record I am retiring a Dell Laptop in favor of an Acer. So the number in our household was not increasing.
I found I could get Symantec for _free_ from another source. Uninstalled McAfee, plug in thumb drive, initiate Symantec, easy-peasy.

I'm thinking we should all have fiber direct to our houses and the FCC should take a look at why communication service can get to costing as much as Electrical Utility as well as being a hassle. (Step off soap box, exit stage right)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## oriolesmagic

The ESPN College Extra channels appear to have launched in HD on some Charter systems. It's hard to figure out what they have and don't have through these Spectrum transitions as some guides show things that others don't, Charter hasn't updated their own website much, and some only show the SD channel numbers which doesn't reveal anything about whether the channels are in HD.

TVGuide seems to have the most up-to-date Charter listings, but it depends on the state and system, and with any of these, it's hard to say what can be trusted.


----------



## HDOrlando

They could be possibilities for us in our notice at the end of the month.

On another note, apparently NBC and Spectrum are still in talks. The deal was supposedly only a week extension after the New year but they are still talking so that is a good sign.

Just hoping for a deal so I can FINALLY have my Chiller HD.


----------



## Nayan

Online notices!! Here's the latest one:

http://d15yx0mnc9teae.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/sup_Florida_Today_Jan_2017-1483971253.pdf

They can be found here:

http://www.charter.net/support/tv/charter-programming-notices


----------



## HDOrlando

At last............

It will suck if we lose those channels but being how they are all Discovery channels, maybe Discovery Life HD is not far away.

Our lives are easier via the online notices though.


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> Online notices!! Here's the latest one:
> 
> http://d15yx0mnc9teae.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/sup_Florida_Today_Jan_2017-1483971253.pdf
> 
> They can be found here:
> 
> http://www.charter.net/support/tv/charter-programming-notices


I still reserve the right to stop in here every now and then, even if my notice-posting services are likely no longer required. You ain't getting rid of me THAT easy. 

On a more serious note, I got my third "A current promotion is expiring so your bill is going up..." letter yesterday. That's 3 in 5 months. My bill has gone up $27 as a result. Also, I called to ask about going from our current grandfathered 20 Mbps Internet service to the new basic tier 60 Mbps. That would jack our bill an additional $24. Not sure why that should be (and the agent had no clue either), but I declined. We have AT&T Uverse and WOW Cable as alternatives, so it's possible I may be ditching Spectrum soon.


----------



## oriolesmagic

This was a great find. Here's what I can gather from it:

It looks like all programming notices will be around for the unified company. The stuff we see posted thus far seems to be things that have converted to Spectrum only. Most of what is missing to me seems like legacy TWC and legacy Charter, and matches with what I can't find information on right now.

For example, it lists Gunnison and Telluride in CO, but no other markets. Those are legacy TWC systems, but there's no notices for the rural CO markets that are Charter (via the Bresnan purchase).

I would say that with the tier change on the smaller Discovery channels that a new agreement was reached and that Discovery Life HD might be in the pipeline soon. What's so odd about that channel is that a lot of smaller providers have launched the HD feed, but no real big providers have yet unless you count CenturyLink Prism. And Dish doesn't even carry the channel in any form as of yet.


----------



## Nayan

yimitz said:


> I still reserve the right to stop in here every now and then, even if my notice-posting services are likely no longer required. You ain't getting rid of me THAT easy.


LOL! I have no plans to jump ship either .

I've heard about the headaches and price increases since they took over. Some have reported that they are also charging a huge fee for upping their internet speed, which I think is nothing but a pure money-grab and wrong. You may be better off switching to someone else.


----------



## HDOrlando

This might be the case as I have a legacy package in my temporary place.

It will not matter for me later this year when I move to a new place and get a Spectrum package.

On another note, word is Charter and NBC have reached an agreement. It will be interesting to see if Esquire is dropped as part of the agreement. 

With a new NBC deal and possibly a new Discovery deal, it clears the way for the two main available HD channels Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD that we only currently have in SD to be added in beautiful high-definition.


----------



## HDOrlando

yimitz said:


> I still reserve the right to stop in here every now and then, even if my notice-posting services are likely no longer required. You ain't getting rid of me THAT easy.
> 
> On a more serious note, I got my third "A current promotion is expiring so your bill is going up..." letter yesterday. That's 3 in 5 months. My bill has gone up $27 as a result. Also, I called to ask about going from our current grandfathered 20 Mbps Internet service to the new basic tier 60 Mbps. That would jack our bill an additional $24. Not sure why that should be (and the agent had no clue either), but I declined. We have AT&T Uverse and WOW Cable as alternatives, so it's possible I may be ditching Spectrum soon.


Yimitz,

You are always needed here as this thread is not the same without you.


----------



## diesel32

HDOrlando said:


> This might be the case as I have a legacy package in my temporary place.
> 
> It will not matter for me later this year when I move to a new place and get a Spectrum package.
> 
> On another note, word is Charter and NBC have reached an agreement. It will be interesting to see if Esquire is dropped as part of the agreement.
> 
> With a new NBC deal and possibly a new Discovery deal, it clears the way for the two main available HD channels Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD that we only currently have in SD to be added in beautiful high-definition.


Esquire is shutting down

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/esquire-network-1201962261/


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32 said:


> Esquire is shutting down
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/esquire-network-1201962261/


No surprise at all.

Thanks for passing this along.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Thanks and all new Sprectrums latest notices aren't posted yet like KC area ones.


----------



## oriolesmagic

MGOMRJSURF said:


> Thanks and all new Sprectrums latest notices aren't posted yet like KC area ones.


It seems to coincide with whether the market has been converted to Spectrum. I would suspect that the recent conversions in the Midwest missed the cut.

They'll all be on there eventually for the combined company.

At least from what I've checked thus far, it seems Wisconsin got a bunch of new HD channels (all the ones BHN got recently), but Central/NE Ohio didn't. I wasn't aware Wisconsin TWC was all digital, I know OH hasn't been converted yet.

UPDATE: Cincinnati/Dayton has the new channels, Columbus and Cleveland don't. And it doesn't seem KY got anything even though I know Insight converted all those markets to digital in Louisville and Lexington.


----------



## Satch Man

I understand that Wisconsin is Spectrum Now. Yea, we got a bunch more HD stations!! Always great to see! What is the latest with Chiller HD?
How has the Brighthouse Networks acquisition by Spectrum going?

Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch Man said:


> I understand that Wisconsin is Spectrum Now. Yea, we got a bunch more HD stations!! Always great to see! What is the latest with Chiller HD?
> How has the Brighthouse Networks acquisition by Spectrum going?
> 
> Satch


Satch,

Chiller HD is likely on the way now that the NBC-Charter renewal has been agreed upon.

There is a reason why it was not in that big HD dump you guys just got that everyone else has been getting since October. It was because the NBC-Charter deal was up. 

In the past, pending renewals have delayed things like The Weather Channel HD, Lifetime HD and Tru TV HD for years. 

Discovery Life HD could be on the way too as some Discovery Channels are moving tiers indicating a new agreement.

These were the big two not in that update and it makes perfect sense why.

The Spectrum change has been ok but we will see what happens when I move later this year.


----------



## Nayan

On February 1st Cloo is shutting down. Chiller could be in danger as well .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> On February 1st Cloo is shutting down. Chiller could be in danger as well .


I think it's just Cloo and it's no surprise given their content and the fact they are not in HD yet.

I saw the post from the cable co about it shutting down.

Chiller seems fine for now with them having an HD feed and some original programming but if they make further cuts, it could be on the chopping block.


----------



## HDOrlando

With Spectrum's new online legal notices page

http://www.charter.net/support/tv/charter-programming-notices

we do not have to look in the paper much anymore although it would not hurt to double check.

With the new NBC deal and a likely new deal with Discovery, I think we are on Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD watch over the next couple of months.

There are others on the possibilities list but other than more Spanish-Language and International channels, nothing really major appears to be in the cards.

I will be so happy when Chiller HD finally comes after all these years and I do not have to watch the Friday Movie in SD like I do tomorrow.


----------



## oriolesmagic

One of the few real areas that you guys can grow in is if they fully align the international HD offerings Charter has with BHN. You guys got the Ultra series of channels in HD when most of the converted TWC areas have not, even those that are all digital. Outside of that, you guys with BHN still have more HD channels than the TWC/Charter ends of the company, although the offerings are getting more and more similar with each day.

What I don't know about the future is if things you have like NASA TV in HD that no one else has will disappear or end up with everyone else too. The biggest channel that could affect is NBA TV, which was never carried by legacy Charter, and has not been added to the legacy Charter markets that have converted to Spectrum. It's pretty much the only thing from TWC that didn't get added. Legacy Charter never carried beIn Sports, Crime & Investigation, Revolt, Aspire, QVC Plus, HSN2, and dropped UP a while ago. All these things got added during the Spectrum transition.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> One of the few real areas that you guys can grow in is if they fully align the international HD offerings Charter has with BHN. You guys got the Ultra series of channels in HD when most of the converted TWC areas have not, even those that are all digital. Outside of that, you guys with BHN still have more HD channels than the TWC/Charter ends of the company, although the offerings are getting more and more similar with each day.
> 
> What I don't know about the future is if things you have like NASA TV in HD that no one else has will disappear or end up with everyone else too. The biggest channel that could affect is NBA TV, which was never carried by legacy Charter, and has not been added to the legacy Charter markets that have converted to Spectrum. It's pretty much the only thing from TWC that didn't get added. Legacy Charter never carried beIn Sports, Crime & Investigation, Revolt, Aspire, QVC Plus, HSN2, and dropped UP a while ago. All these things got added during the Spectrum transition.


OM,

I've seen on the chart how many of those Spanish-Language and International channels they have so that seems to be a strong possibility.

Once Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD are added, I am not sure what else people will want added in HD. There will be very few things especially with new channels launching likely to be scarce. 

I am confident that once the Turner deal is up that they will get a deal with NBA TV. 

If we switch over to Spectrum, we lose things like MAV TV, the national versions of YES and NESN, Gol TV, WFN, Sportsman, etc. I never watch any of those outside of YES when I had Sports Pass. The others I actually do not have anymore because I do not have Sports Pass.

NASA TV HD might be missed by some though.

All should be fine and assuming Chiller gets added in HD and not dropped/shutdown, I'll be set although it would be nice to have Boomerang on my package.


----------



## HDOrlando

Cloo is gone as expected.

They have the transponder signal on 154 right now with the NBC ding, ding dong going off every couple of seconds.


----------



## diesel32

Some of the Univision networks - El Rey/Galavision/Univision Deportes - have gone dark. The local affiliate feeds are still there though
http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-univision-charter-blackout-20170131-story.html


----------



## HDOrlando

This sucks! I like El Rey.

There was no warning either and it seems like it was quite sudden and unexpected.

Hopefully, this one will end soon.


----------



## Mitchman

Charter's Spectrum sued for slow internet speeds....


https://www.cnet.com/news/ny-attorn...r-internet-speeds-spectrum-time-warner-cable/


----------



## Sgooter

Mitchman said:


> Charter's Spectrum sued for slow internet speeds....
> https://www.cnet.com/news/ny-attorn...r-internet-speeds-spectrum-time-warner-cable/


Great! It's long overdue that cable/internet companies should be classified, regulated, and scrutinized as public utilities.


----------



## oriolesmagic

diesel32 said:


> Some of the Univision networks - El Rey/Galavision/Univision Deportes - have gone dark. The local affiliate feeds are still there though
> http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-univision-charter-blackout-20170131-story.html


I would think this affects owned and operated Univision networks, which would be in the larger Hispanic markets. Those not owned wouldn't be.

This is a showdown over Charter trying to take the contracts and carriage rates from TWC (that were negotiated with more customers and lower fees) and apply them instead of the deals made for the smaller Charter.


----------



## dotsdavid

I think a deal may have been made because el ray isn't blocked out anymore.


----------



## yimitz

dotsdavid said:


> I think a deal may have been made because el ray isn't blocked out anymore.



No deal, just a short-term temporary restraining order:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/th...rarily-restoring-univision-programming-971545


----------



## HDOrlando

Hopefully, this works out. I am just disappointed their was no notice this could happen.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nothing new on the Univision networks. Hoping something is being worked out.

I have mostly been thinking about Chiller's future when it comes to tv.

We could get a hint if it is in this month's notice as an HD add.

Discovery Life HD is also a possibility.


----------



## HDOrlando

We should get a notice within the next 1 1/2 weeks.

It would be good to still check the papers just in case as the Spectrum online page is still new.

Still, with them not doing MTM's and not a lot of HD left to add/channels shutting down, it's unlikely we will have any big updates that excite anyone anytime soon.

I just hope Chiller HD and Discovery Life HD get done so we have them out of the way.

And I sure hope Chiller does not shutdown.


----------



## dotsdavid

I'm surprised to see they haven't updated all the markets, my brother moved to Terrehaute Indiana and got time warner spectrum. They have to a guide that looks like it haven't been updated in 10 years and is still missing a lot of hd options.


----------



## dotsdavid

This is what the guide looks like


----------



## HDOrlando

That is damn ugly.


----------



## Charles Tintera

We are getting audio drop out, almost cyclical, on ION and WGN.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HDOrlando

The Spectrum notices should be out soon.

In case they are slow to come on the Spectrum website, hopefully Yimitz gets his tomorrow as it would be great to have closure one way or another on Chiller.


----------



## yimitz

HDOrlando said:


> The Spectrum notices should be out soon.
> 
> In case they are slow to come on the Spectrum website, hopefully Yimitz gets his tomorrow as it would be great to have closure one way or another on Chiller.


No notice in today's paper.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thanks Yimitz!


----------



## George903

My Spectrum bill came today. Under the heading NEWS it says
Effective on or after April 25, 2017, Chiller on Premier TV/Digi Tier 1 channel 177 and Esquire Network on Premier TV/Digi Tier 1 channels 53 and 1294 will no longer be available.


----------



## HDOrlando

George,

Thanks for letting us know.

I suspected might be the case about Chiller given the lack of social media updates, a noticeable halt to originals and them being dropped recently by Dish Network. It is heartbreaking as we likely would have finally gotten the HD version that I have wanted for close to a decade.

I had three channels on my wish list last summer and now two of them Chiller and Pivot are going to be extinct. The only one left is Boomerang which is on a package I do not subscribe too.

This Sucks!


----------



## oriolesmagic

You have to question the commitment NBCU had to Chiller for years considering that parent company Comcast never added it.

I don't know if it's shutting down for sure yet without a formal announcement, but with 3 of the 5 largest TV providers not carrying it (Comcast, Charter, Dish), it's not a good sign. AT&T/DirecTV hasn't dropped it yet, and that's the last sign of life, I guess. And here Cox just added it in HD.

NBCU is really thinning their herd down. I really think some of the other content providers should do the same.


----------



## Nayan

That sucks about Chiller . We (meaning D*) still have it but I wonder if it's going to shut down now that everyone's dropping it. I do agree about other providers thinning their programming choices, too many repeats of the same shows on different networks.


----------



## HDOrlando

I definitely agreed with the decisions to scrap Cloo and Esquire but this one sucks.

Viacom is apparently doing some re-branding and they drastically need to thin their heard. 

It's the start of things to come.


----------



## Nayan

No notice today, nor has their site been updated so either tomorrow or Wednesday if they put them out on the first of the month.


----------



## HDOrlando

No notice in today's paper.

Hopefully, they will upload it to the site.

With Chiller going away, the only thing we are really on watch for is Discovery Life HD. I do not watch that though and with Chiller going away soon, Pivot gone (Viceland made this kinda irrelevant) and Boomerang on another package, there is not really anything more they can add except when digital sub channels get HD versions (Might be years off) and Spectrum agrees to retrans them.

New channels in this environment seem unlikely and it's going to about what could be going away until they start launching 4K HD channels.

It was fun to anticipate things throughout the years. That is over for now though.


----------



## George903

Another channel has left us. I notice that although CCTV News on channel 376 is in the guide, the channel is carrying a fixed message saying "Programming on this network is no longer available."

CCTV did rebrand and change its name from CCTV to CGTN, so maybe the rebranding was the reason it has gone.

George


----------



## Nayan

No notice today and nothing on the site.


----------



## HDOrlando

George: It's possible.

Nayan: Hopefully, they update the site.


----------



## Nayan

Wow, no notices, nothing on the Spectrum site since January...kinda makes it lonely around here.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

With Spectrum dropping Chiller and the channel likely going under, there really isn't much to discuss.

I remember the days when we got a ton of HD every quarter and now we pretty much have everything we want.

These days, it's about what is going under.

The only other thing to watch for is package changes. 

Then again, things could pick up when things go 4K down the line.

It was a great run and still plan to check in here. It's kinda sad those good ole days are over.


----------



## dotsdavid

I'm wondering how longer they keep any SD channels that have a hd version.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Intill everybody gets a Box on every TV but that will never happen.


----------



## Nayan

As long as they carry the sub-nets and other channels that are not fully HD, SD will be around for quite awhile.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'm with Nayan.

The question is how long will cable be able to sustain millions dropping it each year?


----------



## Sgooter

Gotta rant about Spectrum: My latest monthly Spectrum bill went up by around $3. Back in June 2016, I was put on a "deal" by BHN's Retention dept for a exact dollar amount for monthly service for the next 2 yrs, per the retention rep's word and my notations of the conversation. So, yesterday I spoke with a CSR in Spectrum's accounting/billing dept. She explained that although I was told I would be charged a specific amount for my monthly bill, what I was actually receiving was a specific dollar amount of discount off the total monthly charges, and the reason for the increase in my new bill was because the monthly charge for my two digital adapters had increased from $2 to $3.25 each...and "we have no control over these type of changes in equipment charges." I responded with "how can you say you have no control over equipment charges - you own the equipment!?" She responded with "well, prices change all the time and there's nothing controlling it." What a load of B.S. I also asked her to look at the notes in my account record and confirm that the discount I'm receiving along with free Epix was for a 2-yr period beginning last June. To which she replied: "Yes, it's all there for 24 months." So, I asked her to send me an email containing those notes in my account regarding the discount, and after a few seconds of silence she said "OK, I just sent them to you." However, what I actually received in my email was a generic info page about Spectrum's service policies and agreements; it had nothing in there whatsoever about the notation details in my account record regarding a discount! The intentional deception here is quite obvious.
So, I called Spectrum again, but spoke with a different person in billing who apologetically explained that my discount was for only 12 months, not 24, and they have no way to copy the notes placed in anyone's account and email them out. 
BTW, as far as I know, Spectrum has not changed their standing policy of not providing support to the digital adapter (DTA) boxes, yet they just increased the monthly charge for them by over 62%! I'm starting to highly dislike this deceptive and unethical company.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Did you check to see if the email didn't have an attachment? Sometimes I have to open or read the email to get an attachment and then open the attachment.
Not to defend BH/Spectrum. If Dish or AT is viable we're gone.


----------



## Sgooter

Charles Tintera said:


> Did you check to see if the email didn't have an attachment? Sometimes I have to open or read the email to get an attachment and then open the attachment.
> Not to defend BH/Spectrum. If Dish or AT is viable we're gone.


There was no relevant content included anywhere in the email nor thru an attachment


----------



## Charles Tintera

Then you're spot on


----------



## Nayan

I've been seeing stories of billing issues, so you're not alone. I also recently read where they may try to kill the ban on usage caps for them as well. TV I can get elsewhere (I went to Sat) but internet is a whole other story.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ISP-Think-Tank-Urges-FCC-to-Kill-Ban-on-Charter-Usage-Caps-139192


----------



## George903

My Spectrum bill which arrived today, contains the same information as last month, that Chiller and Esquire will no longer be available after April 25. 
It adds that we can see the channel lineup at spectrum.com/channellineup. However, when I tried that link it leads to a drop down menu for "state" and Florida is not one of the choices.


----------



## Nayan

I don't think Florida has fully switched over to Spectrum yet, so that's probably why there's no lineup. People are still using legacy BHN for now or have switched themselves over to Spectrum. As far as a timetable when it'll be complete, I have no idea but I would hang onto BHN for as long as possible since the switchover in other areas has been anything but smooth.


----------



## Satch Man

Hey All,

A new version of Navigator has been rolling out around the country. ODN 8.0 Don't know when former Bright House Networks subs will get it. It's for the modern boxes (Arris, Cisco, (now Technicolor) and Samsungs.) New Features include:
*
A new Quick Settings Menu-* That opens when the box is powered on and can be activated and deactivated using the Menu button, or turned off with the Exit button. (It also goes away after about 15 seconds.) It will provide access to common settings all in one place.

*Being able to reboot your box* in Settings without unplugging it

* Recently Viewed *option-Available by the arrow keys that allows you bookmarking of the last shows watched whether Live TV, DVR'ed, or On Demand. You will be able to see the last 14 shows viewed. (This can be turned on and off in Settings.)

*The ability to Name Your Box*-This will also apply to Remote Services

*A Kids Portal Channe*l- Children's and Family Programing all in one place.

For more information on the new Guide, go here: https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/tv/features/new-guide.html

For reviews on the new Guide, go here: 

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30976009-TWC-New-ODN-Version-for-TWC-Guide-8-0-Navigator

As a sidenote, what boxes are Spectrum giving out in Florida markets?

Satch


----------



## dotsdavid

Satch Man said:


> Hey All,
> 
> A new version of Navigator has been rolling out around the country. ODN 8.0 Don't know when former Bright House Networks subs will get it. It's for the modern boxes (Arris, Cisco, (now Technicolor) and Samsungs.) New Features include:
> *
> A new Quick Settings Menu-* That opens when the box is powered on and can be activated and deactivated using the Menu button, or turned off with the Exit button. (It also goes away after about 15 seconds.) It will provide access to common settings all in one place.
> 
> *Being able to reboot your box* in Settings without unplugging it
> 
> * Recently Viewed *option-Available by the arrow keys that allows you bookmarking of the last shows watched whether Live TV, DVR'ed, or On Demand. You will be able to see the last 14 shows viewed. (This can be turned on and off in Settings.)
> 
> *The ability to Name Your Box*-This will also apply to Remote Services
> 
> *A Kids Portal Channe*l- Children's and Family Programing all in one place.
> 
> For more information on the new Guide, go here: https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/tv/features/new-guide.html
> 
> For reviews on the new Guide, go here:
> 
> https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30976009-TWC-New-ODN-Version-for-TWC-Guide-8-0-Navigator
> 
> As a sidenote, what boxes are Spectrum giving out in Florida markets?
> 
> Satch


 rebooting the box was a pain before. I'm looking to forward to easier reboots.


----------



## oriolesmagic

They've migrated the BHN and TWC websites over to the Spectrum platform. In order to see TWC lineups, you have to go down to the bottom, where it opens up the legacy TWC website. Whenever you put in timewarnercable.com, you get re-routed to Spectrum.

Eventually, I would think all 3 companies will be on the same website. I'm not 100% sure on how to find the BHN pages at the moment. Charter's TV guide page, which I find to be the most accurate for legacy Charter systems, does not allow you to search anything for TWC/BHN systems yet.

There is some action it seems. I would guess Impact Network HD might have appeared on BHN systems. It's started to appear on both legacy Charter and legacy TWC systems. More legacy Charter areas are getting the missing HD channel package from TWC/BHN contracts. NBA TV HD is unevenly appearing for legacy Charter, so far only on areas with NBA teams. I've noticed it on systems in Massachusetts, North Carolina (specifically within the Charlotte market), Georgia (specifically within the Atlanta market), Wisconsin (within the Milwaukee market), Minnesota (within the Twin Cities market), and Southern California (within the LA market), whether or not some of these have received the other Spectrum channels. I don't know if this portends a good trend for the TWC/BHN areas that have the channel universally, if someday they'd keep it in Orlando and remove it in Tampa, for example. Everything else seems to be aligning, although legacy Charter is not adding the Spectrum SportsNets out-of-market, MGM HD or Fusion HD to TWC/BHN systems at this time. Some have reported issues with Sportsman Channel HD and MavTV HD in legacy TWC/BHN areas, so those could be endangered as options align, even though legacy Charter carries both universally (but threatened to drop Sportsman Channel last year).

The previously mentioned BabyFirst TV officially has an HD feed now that Verizon FiOS has added, it will be interesting to see if it finally appears for Spectrum. But everyone's grasping at straws for new channels. Especially BHN systems since they have everything and more than just about everyone else.


----------



## JaxFLBear

oriolesmagic said:


> I'm not 100% sure on how to find the BHN pages at the moment.


https://myservices.brighthouse.com/home


----------



## HDOrlando

They did some sort of a test yesterday and it was only a non-full screen guide. 

It was gone within a few hours though.

I am glad Legacy systems are getting NBA TV so it is officially safe for us.

We lose some channels like MAV TV if we switch over. Some HD could be on the way but what is there to really add?

I'm still grieving the fact Chiller will be gone within a month and that NBC is likely to shut it down given how they will be off Dish, Comcast and now Spectrum.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Well maybe they were running more "tests" - whatever the TV Cable just died. What fool did thst?


----------



## yimitz

Charles Tintera said:


> Well maybe they were running more "tests" - whatever the TV Cable just died. What fool did thst?


Looks like it's all of CFL, at least according to Spectrum's Twitter account:

https://twitter.com/Ask_Spectrum/status/847600107537088513

Downdetector's Spectrum outage map:

http://downdetector.com/status/charter-communications/map/


----------



## jaw5279

Sgooter said:


> Gotta rant about Spectrum: My latest monthly Spectrum bill went up by around $3. Back in June 2016, I was put on a "deal" by BHN's Retention dept for a exact dollar amount for monthly service for the next 2 yrs, per the retention rep's word and my notations of the conversation. So, yesterday I spoke with a CSR in Spectrum's accounting/billing dept. She explained that although I was told I would be charged a specific amount for my monthly bill, what I was actually receiving was a specific dollar amount of discount off the total monthly charges, and the reason for the increase in my new bill was because the monthly charge for my two digital adapters had increased from $2 to $3.25 each...and "we have no control over these type of changes in equipment charges." I responded with "how can you say you have no control over equipment charges - you own the equipment!?" She responded with "well, prices change all the time and there's nothing controlling it." What a load of B.S. I also asked her to look at the notes in my account record and confirm that the discount I'm receiving along with free Epix was for a 2-yr period beginning last June. To which she replied: "Yes, it's all there for 24 months." So, I asked her to send me an email containing those notes in my account regarding the discount, and after a few seconds of silence she said "OK, I just sent them to you." However, what I actually received in my email was a generic info page about Spectrum's service policies and agreements; it had nothing in there whatsoever about the notation details in my account record regarding a discount! The intentional deception here is quite obvious.
> So, I called Spectrum again, but spoke with a different person in billing who apologetically explained that my discount was for only 12 months, not 24, and they have no way to copy the notes placed in anyone's account and email them out.
> BTW, as far as I know, Spectrum has not changed their standing policy of not providing support to the digital adapter (DTA) boxes, yet they just increased the monthly charge for them by over 62%! I'm starting to highly dislike this deceptive and unethical company.


Interesting. I just received a letter in the mail from Spectrum telling me my rate was going up by approximately $15 with the next bill. I immediately called to find out why. In the course of the conversation, the customer service rep switched me to the customer retention department after I told him the increase was unacceptable and there were too many other alternatives available. After talking to customer retention, it turns out that the rate increase was only for the old Brighthouse plans. By switching to the new Spectrum plans, I am getting an overall $20 per month reduction over the next 12 months. The only changes to my service will be the loss of the whole house DVR capability and swapping my one digital adapter for a HD cable box (Spectrum is not supporting the digital adapters and whole house DVR feature). All my other features remain the same. The retention rep then told me to call back next March and they would re-look at the plans and try to find me another plan to keep the lower rates. You may want to call back and try the Spectrum customer retention folks.

Update: Apparently if it seems to be too good to be true, it is..... I just got off the phone with Spectrum after noticing missing channels in my line up. Apparently, my lower rate was because the Spectrum customer retention guy neglected to tell me that he was taking away channels as he converted from the Brighthouse plans and channel lineups to the Spectrum plans and channel lineups. In other words, he was not telling the truth when he said that the only changes I would see were the loss of the whole house DVR and swap of the Digital adapter. Turns out I was also losing about 25+ channels. My only recourse was to pay more money to regain some of what was to be lost. The end result is that I have a slightly lower bill but am missing all of the Starz and Encore channels. I did gain some of the sports channels that were in the old Brighthouse sports pass. I would have had to pay about $35 to $40 more than the price quoted by customer retention to keep all I had before (plus some other channels I was not interested in). 

Guess I will start pricing out the alternatives for what Spectrum offers. Although the folks I talked to seemed very sympathetic, as a company, it appears Spectrum basically doesn't give a crap how it treats its customers. As a little background, I have been a customer for over 20 years and gone thru all of their ownership changes. Prior to this, I felt valued as a customer....not any more.


----------



## dotsdavid

jaw5279 said:


> Sgooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta rant about Spectrum: My latest monthly Spectrum bill went up by around $3. Back in June 2016, I was put on a "deal" by BHN's Retention dept for a exact dollar amount for monthly service for the next 2 yrs, per the retention rep's word and my notations of the conversation. So, yesterday I spoke with a CSR in Spectrum's accounting/billing dept. She explained that although I was told I would be charged a specific amount for my monthly bill, what I was actually receiving was a specific dollar amount of discount off the total monthly charges, and the reason for the increase in my new bill was because the monthly charge for my two digital adapters had increased from $2 to $3.25 each...and "we have no control over these type of changes in equipment charges." I responded with "how can you say you have no control over equipment charges - you own the equipment!?" She responded with "well, prices change all the time and there's nothing controlling it." What a load of B.S. I also asked her to look at the notes in my account record and confirm that the discount I'm receiving along with free Epix was for a 2-yr period beginning last June. To which she replied: "Yes, it's all there for 24 months." So, I asked her to send me an email containing those notes in my account regarding the discount, and after a few seconds of silence she said "OK, I just sent them to you." However, what I actually received in my email was a generic info page about Spectrum's service policies and agreements; it had nothing in there whatsoever about the notation details in my account record regarding a discount! The intentional deception here is quite obvious.
> So, I called Spectrum again, but spoke with a different person in billing who apologetically explained that my discount was for only 12 months, not 24, and they have no way to copy the notes placed in anyone's account and email them out.
> BTW, as far as I know, Spectrum has not changed their standing policy of not providing support to the digital adapter (DTA) boxes, yet they just increased the monthly charge for them by over 62%! I'm starting to highly dislike this deceptive and unethical company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I just received a letter in the mail from Spectrum telling me my rate was going up by approximately $15 with the next bill. I immediately called to find out why. In the course of the conversation, the customer service rep switched me to the customer retention department after I told him the increase was unacceptable and there were too many other alternatives available. After talking to customer retention, it turns out that the rate increase was only for the old Brighthouse plans. By switching to the new Spectrum plans, I am getting an overall $20 per month reduction over the next 12 months. The only changes to my service will be the loss of the whole house DVR capability and swapping my one digital adapter for a HD cable box (Spectrum is not supporting the digital adapters and whole house DVR feature). All my other features remain the same. The retention rep then told me to call back next March and they would re-look at the plans and try to find me another plan to keep the lower rates. You may want to call back and try the Spectrum customer retention folks.
> 
> Update: Apparently if it seems to be too good to be true, it is..... I just got off the phone with Spectrum after noticing missing channels in my line up. Apparently, my lower rate was because the Spectrum customer retention guy neglected to tell me that he was taking away channels as he converted from the Brighthouse plans and channel lineups to the Spectrum plans and channel lineups. In other words, he was not telling the truth when he said that the only changes I would see were the loss of the whole house DVR and swap of the Digital adapter. Turns out I was also losing about 25+ channels. My only recourse was to pay more money to regain some of what was to be lost. The end result is that I have a slightly lower bill but am missing all of the Starz and Encore channels. I did gain some of the sports channels that were in the old Brighthouse sports pass. I would have had to pay about $35 to $40 more than the price quoted by customer retention to keep all I had before (plus some other channels I was not interested in).
> 
> Guess I will start pricing out the alternatives for what Spectrum offers. Although the folks I talked to seemed very sympathetic, as a company, it appears Spectrum basically doesn't give a crap how it treats its customers. As a little background, I have been a customer for over 20 years and gone thru all of their ownership changes. Prior to this, I felt valued as a customer....not any more.
Click to expand...

 losing whole home support is not worth it.


----------



## Maya68

I was afraid this was going to happen. I switched to AT&T Uverse and am pretty happy with it. My only complaint is that sometimes the wireless receiver upstairs loses connection for a few seconds. We have whole house DVR with a ridiculous amount of storage and can record 6 shows at a time, wireless receivers (they can be wired if your home wiring supports it, via CAT5 if I remember correctly).


----------



## dishrich

Maya68 said:


> We have whole house DVR with a ridiculous amount of storage and can record 6 shows at a time,


Are you on Gigapower (fiber) U-verse, or actually on (copper) U-verse...since the copper U-verse DVR service can only do 4 shows max...


----------



## dotsdavid

Maya68 said:


> I was afraid this was going to happen. I switched to AT&T Uverse and am pretty happy with it. My only complaint is that sometimes the wireless receiver upstairs loses connection for a few seconds. We have whole house DVR with a ridiculous amount of storage and can record 6 shows at a time, wireless receivers (they can be wired if your home wiring supports it, via CAT5 if I remember correctly).


 I wish att Uverse was available where I live. In my area it's Spectrum or satellite.


----------



## dotsdavid

https://www.cnet.com/news/fcc-rever...petition/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=36150583


----------



## Maya68

dishrich said:


> Are you on Gigapower (fiber) U-verse, or actually on (copper) U-verse...since the copper U-verse DVR service can only do 4 shows max...


It's fiber.


----------



## dishrich

Maya68 said:


> It's fiber.


Nice...have a better chance of winning the Lottery, than us EVER getting it here in Springpatch...


----------



## HDOrlando

I might explore my options when I move.


----------



## oriolesmagic

You might want to start checking for Discovery Life HD and TVG HD. I'm seeing it appear on some Spectrum lineups (former Time Warner Cable) in Ohio and Wisconsin. I'm reluctant to add it to the chart yet, but I think it could be coming soon.

These would be 2 of the very few things for you guys to get, outside of some of the West Coast HD premium and international channels that were added in SD for BHN, but are HD on legacy Charter systems.


----------



## dotsdavid

http://keepmynets.com/ Spectrum may loss fox sports, National Geographic, and FX networks on April 8


----------



## Nayan

Oh man, with both basketball and hockey playoff starting, baseball just starting, Nascar, etc. sports folks are going to be very unhappy if the channels go dark for y'all .


----------



## HDOrlando

That would really suck.

I'd miss the final two games of The Magic's season and no "The Americans" or "Fargo".

Please get a deal done.


BTW: If this included Fox College Sports which it may or may not even though it's not listed, I would be surprised if that was not dropped.


----------



## msteelefl

Sgooter said:


> the monthly charge for my two digital adapters had increased from $2 to $3.25 each...
> BTW, as far as I know, Spectrum has not changed their standing policy of not providing support to the digital adapter (DTA) boxes, yet they just increased the monthly charge for them by over 62%! I'm starting to highly dislike this deceptive and unethical company.
> ........


Our Spectrum bill is on auto-pay, and I rarely review the statements. However this thread made me take a look and sure enough the I've been charged $3.25 for our (5) DTA's since February. Besides the DTA's lower cost (not so much now), their compact size and the ability to hide them behind all of the TV's that are wall mounted makes for a clean install. 
I'm extremely disappointed that they are likely going to phase these out for legacy customers and force me to have a full size cable box for each TV at $8.00 per month - a 400% increase from the original $2.00. I have no need for the guide or on-demand services on these TV's, and it will require me to have some type of small shelf to hold the box under the TV, or find a nearby location and run an HDMI cable through the wall to maintain some sort of WAF.
When this day comes, it will probably be the final straw for me and force me to look at alternatives.

Mark


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, at least Fox has stopped threatening us daily that we could lose some channels.


----------



## Maya68

The complaints about Spectrum have made it to "Action Nine". 

http://www.wftv.com/news/action-9/action-9-gets-results-for-consumers-upset-with-big-cable-company/514937959?ecmp=wftv_social_twitter_sfp


----------



## HDOrlando

I am glad the news stations are covering this now.


----------



## DrDon

Yeah, but I'll bet coverage such as this comes up in negotiations the next time Cox wants to raise carriage fees...


----------



## HDOrlando

Boomerang is on a higher package than what I have but I do not think it will be around as a 24/7 channel much longer.

I just saw a commercial for the new Boomerang App and their site is mainly on for an app with a link at the bottom for the tv channel.

https://www.boomerang.com/

It's going to be like before we had digital cable which is for the better.

Not sure if I will get the Boomerang App though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, Chiller did indeed disappear this morning as scheduled.

It will not be long before the channel goes under.

It sucks as I wanted it in HD for the longest time and when that finally could happen, the plug gets pulled.

First Fearnet and now Chiller. Maybe Netflix has some good indy Horror/Slashers.


----------



## Nayan

Bah, that stinks . I still have it on D*, but for how long who knows.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan,

It sucks but I know it's going under so it's not so bad. Just wish I had gotten to see a 24/7 version of the channel in HD. At least, I got to see the HD OD though.


----------



## HDOrlando

Spectrum still has Esquire, Chiller and Blue Highways Tv in the guide despite it being dropped well over a week ago.

I've also noticed it freezing up and they have apparently had outages. 

Kind of crappy for such a big cable company.


----------



## Nayan

I've been eavesdropping over at the other place and Spectrum just sounds like a mess. I thought about going back after my two years with D* were up, but after reading about the issues and experiencing it for myself when I went to pay my internet bill at the office, no way! I won't even step foot in the office anymore.


----------



## yimitz

Nayan said:


> I've been eavesdropping over at the other place and Spectrum just sounds like a mess. I thought about going back after my two years with D* were up, but after reading about the issues and experiencing it for myself when I went to pay my internet bill at the office, no way! I won't even step foot in the office anymore.


The customer service has definitely taken a hit. Shortly after they switched from the BHTV app/web site to the Spectrum version, I could no longer program the DVR from it. Despite this happening on the web view (IE, Firefox or Chrome), my Android cell phone app and my iPad app, they insist it's "my equipment" and there's nothing they can do for me. Uh, OK. Sure.

And, they won't let us drop movie channels without killing off our legacy BHN plan, even though they've long since removed all the "package deal" pricing that went with it. The competition is looking better every day.


----------



## HDOrlando

All they care about is making money and have no qualms with how they do it.

It's terrible how we are locked in to all of our services if we want to keep our legacy plans.

May they lose a lot of customers. If only there was another internet alternative.


----------



## Nayan

I have to keep them for internet, I have no other choice. It's sad to see what they did to BHN and TWC.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's sickening but with the channels being trimmed back and Direct TV mostly caught up in HD, it becomes a more attractive option especially since they have better equipment.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I have an HR34 (which is the first Genie) and I find the box to be cumbersome and slow. I find channels switch much slower than with cable. I would love to have a cable company like Spectrum in my area, or even some of the stronger PA regionals like Blue Ridge and Service Electric. Unfortunately, I live in a Comcast area who has only half the HD channels that other Comcast areas have, and even those are missing a lot of stuff I have. It's also horribly expensive once you're off contract.

I would switch from DirecTV in a heartbeat if I could. My only other actual option is Dish, and I want no part of that. The grass isn't always greener.


----------



## Nayan

I would upgrade to either an HR44 or HR54 if you plan on staying with them. Or you could go streaming since there's plenty of options out there now. I love my Genie too much to leave, otherwise I'd hit up one of the streaming services before I'd go to Spectrum, given their attitude towards customers.


----------



## dishrich

oriolesmagic said:


> It's also horribly expensive once you're off contract.


I assume you attempted to get put back on promo pricing, no? I've ALWAYS been on some sort of promo since I went triple play with them years ago; as soon as it runs out, I simply go to our local office & they put me back on - easy-peasy & price-locked f/2 years now. It may not be cheap, but it's definitely CHEAPER than paying rack rate!



> My only other actual option is Dish, and I want no part of that.


What's so wrong w/DISH? I'll take it ANY day over dealing with the derelicts at AT&T that are running that place!  
DISH also put me back on a 2-year price lock at the same price as new subs.


----------



## Sgooter

dishrich said:


> I assume you attempted to get put back on promo pricing, no? I've ALWAYS been on some sort of promo since I went triple play with them years ago; as soon as it runs out, I simply go to our local office & they put me back on - easy-peasy & price-locked f/2 years now. It may not be cheap, but it's definitely CHEAPER than paying rack rate!...


This sounds very interesting. By "triple play" I assume you mean TV+internet+phone. What is the dollar value and/or percentage discount you're getting from Spectrum? They recently told me that they don't do promotional/discount pricing. My next bill will be the full load (no discounts).


----------



## Nayan

Sgooter said:


> This sounds very interesting. By "triple play" I assume you mean TV+internet+phone. What is the dollar value and/or percentage discount you're getting from Spectrum? They recently told me that they don't do promotional/discount pricing. My next bill will be the full load (no discounts).


Sadly this is true. They don't even have a retention department and their attitude now is 'take it or leave it'. Judging by how many people I have seen at the local office dropping off equipment I say many are going for the 'leave it' part.


----------



## oriolesmagic

dishrich said:


> I assume you attempted to get put back on promo pricing, no? I've ALWAYS been on some sort of promo since I went triple play with them years ago; as soon as it runs out, I simply go to our local office & they put me back on - easy-peasy & price-locked f/2 years now. It may not be cheap, but it's definitely CHEAPER than paying rack rate!
> 
> 
> 
> What's so wrong w/DISH? I'll take it ANY day over dealing with the derelicts at AT&T that are running that place!
> DISH also put me back on a 2-year price lock at the same price as new subs.


I only have internet through Comcast. My television is separate and only through DirecTV. When I have contacted them about reducing my rate, they will only put me back on some sort of promotion if I reup with another contract. I am not willing to do that, as I know I will be moving at some point soon. When it comes to Comcast, our local office has since closed. All things are done through a Service Center far away.

As for Dish, I had a terrible experience with them years ago, and have found their HD when I've seen it to look awful. They also do not carry the most important channel to me (a local regional sports network) as a full-time HD feed, or at least didn't for many years.


----------



## HDOrlando

I could never do Dish because of all the disputes they seem to have.

Because I need Internet, I'll probably get it through Spectrum but if I ever dump them for TV, I'll probably go to Direct TV.


----------



## HDOrlando

I updated the list in my signature for the first time since January.

There really is not much they could add.

If they do, the HD versions of Babyfirst, Discovery Life and HSN2 would be the prime targets. 

Other possibilities would be the one new Team HD channel (NBA league Pass) and 5 new Game HD Channels (MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice).

International, Spanish-Language, religious channels and maybe West Coast premiums could be possible.

It does not seem likely Flix, Showtime Family Zone or Epix Drive-In are going to go HD as anything not already in HD probably does not go that way and could be on the chopping block. 

If we do get new HD, they might not be listed in the 4 digit sections with the other HD channels as the new Impact Network is only on channel 232 and not on the other channel 1124 that it was scheduled to be on. 

It's possible they will re-do the channel numbers although they are pretty lazy given how Esquire and Chiller remained in the guide for over a month after they were pulled.

With Chiller likely shutting down and Boomerang likely transitioning into an APP, there really is no reason to hunt down notices even if there are any.

We are now on watch for what gets dropped until 4K.

We all need to occasionally pop in maybe at least once a week so we keep in touch and keep the thread going.


----------



## DrDon

Wrong market post removed. 

Note: Look before posting. This is the ORLANDO thread. Thanks.


----------



## Nayan

It's sad HDO . I remember the days when we couldn't wait until the notices came out, but you're right, there's really no reason to keep an eye out anymore. 

I do wonder how negotiations will go when it's time for them to come up. It certainly won't look good if there are disputes, but the way Spectrum seems to be run these days it looks like you all could be in for a few. One new thing to watch for is the Olympics Channel, scheduled to go live in July.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> It's sad HDO . I remember the days when we couldn't wait until the notices came out, but you're right, there's really no reason to keep an eye out anymore.
> 
> I do wonder how negotiations will go when it's time for them to come up. It certainly won't look good if there are disputes, but the way Spectrum seems to be run these days it looks like you all could be in for a few. One new thing to watch for is the Olympics Channel, scheduled to go live in July.


The Olympics Channel is not formally replacing Universal HD so it will be interesting to see if everyone gets it in July. 

Given how the indie channels are feeling the squeeze, it will mostly be about when the conglomerate is up and what Spectrum leverages them into dropping.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Nayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad HDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I remember the days when we couldn't wait until the notices came out, but you're right, there's really no reason to keep an eye out anymore.
> 
> I do wonder how negotiations will go when it's time for them to come up. It certainly won't look good if there are disputes, but the way Spectrum seems to be run these days it looks like you all could be in for a few. One new thing to watch for is the Olympics Channel, scheduled to go live in July.
> 
> 
> 
> The Olympics Channel is not formally replacing Universal HD so it will be interesting to see if everyone gets it in July.
> 
> Given how the indie channels are feeling the squeeze, it will mostly be about when the conglomerate is up and what Spectrum leverages them into dropping.
Click to expand...

 I still have bright house grandfather package because spectrum doesn't have whole home. I wonder what package it will be in and if people still sticking to their bright house line up will get Olympic channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> I still have bright house grandfather package because spectrum doesn't have whole home. I wonder what package it will be in and if people still sticking to their bright house line up will get Olympic channel.


Good question.

They are doing whatever they can to get people to give those up.

If you want to drop any channels or even drop a service, they make you give up your legacy package.

It will likely be similar to the channel that shutdown 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## oriolesmagic

There's not a lot for Spectrum to add because they have most everything, and the legacy BHN customers have slightly more complete lineups than everyone else. You guys got some of the last Viacom HD channels that legacy Charter didn't get yet (but some legacy TWC areas did). It really only leaves some things they carry like Discovery Life, BabyFirst TV that are out there.

I would guess Olympics Channel HD will be in the Spectrum Gold package. I can't imagine minor sports like that commanding coverage for any other tier. I do think they will push for more than a Sports tier.

We haven't seen legacy Charter areas that got NBA TV get NBA League Pass yet, so that could be something to spot for in the Fall when the 2017-18 season begins. The only provider I've seen launch the Team 10 HD and Game 10-14 HD channels is Cox. AT&T U-Verse always had a Team 10 channel in HD for League Pass, but still does not carry Extra Innings or Center Ice, to my knowledge.

Spectrum doesn't update their programming notice page, so unless they turn up in a newspaper, there's not much to see. And at this point, I think it's more channels shutting down than new channels coming. The market is in decline, and I don't think it's coming back. The streaming cat is out of the bag, sports was one of the big engines keeping the pay TV sphere alive, and it's sagging now too.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Theirs some other Sprectrum Sports Channels because get Sprectrum Sports LA Channels or other regional Sports ones other then FSN's because shows same things other then local Teams or other channels that have just launched or even QVC2 if it goes HD same with HSN2?


----------



## dotsdavid

oriolesmagic said:


> There's not a lot for Spectrum to add because they have most everything, and the legacy BHN customers have slightly more complete lineups than everyone else. You guys got some of the last Viacom HD channels that legacy Charter didn't get yet (but some legacy TWC areas did). It really only leaves some things they carry like Discovery Life, BabyFirst TV that are out there.
> 
> I would guess Olympics Channel HD will be in the Spectrum Gold package. I can't imagine minor sports like that commanding coverage for any other tier. I do think they will push for more than a Sports tier.
> 
> We haven't seen legacy Charter areas that got NBA TV get NBA League Pass yet, so that could be something to spot for in the Fall when the 2017-18 season begins. The only provider I've seen launch the Team 10 HD and Game 10-14 HD channels is Cox. AT&T U-Verse always had a Team 10 channel in HD for League Pass, but still does not carry Extra Innings or Center Ice, to my knowledge.
> 
> Spectrum doesn't update their programming notice page, so unless they turn up in a newspaper, there's not much to see. And at this point, I think it's more channels shutting down than new channels coming. The market is in decline, and I don't think it's coming back. The streaming cat is out of the bag, sports was one of the big engines keeping the pay TV sphere alive, and it's sagging now too.


 the Olympic is already live via the Olympic channel app and it's free.


----------



## Nayan

MGOMRJSURF said:


> Theirs some other Sprectrum Sports Channels because get Sprectrum Sports LA Channels or other regional Sports ones other then FSN's because shows same things other then local Teams or other channels that have just launched or even QVC2 if it goes HD same with HSN2?


Those are regional channels, which means you will not see the games on those channels due to blackout rules. We have Sun Sports and Fox Sports Florida, which means we see Marlins, Rays, Magic, etc. games, but any other of the RSN's will have their games blacked out, even though you still pay for them if they are on your system.


----------



## oriolesmagic

QVC2 HD and HSN2 HD have already been launched. The legacy BHN areas have QVC2 HD already, the legacy Charter areas just got both of them, and the legacy TWC areas mostly have too.

It seems carrying the Spectrum Sports channels from LA out-of-market has fallen out of favor with Charter. I've noticed in the legacy TWC markets that it's only on old TWC plans. Considering Charter has never owned an RSN, I suspect the LA properties will be sold at some point to Fox or AT&T, since Comcast has no profile in Southern California. The only legacy Charter systems that got the Spectrum SportsNet channels were those in North Texas, and that was mostly a TWC market anyway. I suspect that was done just to merge all the contracts and make sure that everyone was on 1 unified platform.


----------



## JaxFLBear

oriolesmagic said:


> QVC2 HD and HSN2 HD have already been launched. The legacy BHN areas have QVC2 HD already, the legacy Charter areas just got both of them, and the legacy TWC areas mostly have too.


QVC2 is a rebranding of QVC Plus.


----------



## vegout

I just want AXS. It's in the guide, just not part of my package that came over from Brighthouse. I called and they said I would have to move to a different package that will cost ~$20/month more. What BS.


----------



## DrDon

Nayan said:


> Those are regional channels, which means you will not see the games on those channels due to blackout rules. We have Sun Sports and Fox Sports Florida, which means we see Marlins, Rays, Magic, etc. games, but any other of the RSN's will have their games blacked out, even though you still pay for them if they are on your system.


I don't know if BHN Orlando did, but BHN Detroit added Sportsnet LA ..and hiked fees to cover the expense. I'm sure it was all an attempt to recover some of the money TW spent on Dodger rights. Thing is, not only were the live games blacked out, but so were the replays. So, there was nothing useful on the channel beyond a few studio shows of little interest to anyone outside of LA. I'm sure Detroit is home to literally tens of Angelenos. 

Yeah, there's no need to add regional sports nets beyond YES and NESN as Florida is home to a TON of East Coasters.


----------



## Nayan

I know they did add both YES and NESN so that was a good choice, but the others I think are a waste since there's no live games and lot's of paid averts. I miss having them on D*, but I don't want to pay for umpteen channels that I won't watch for two or three that I will.


----------



## Nayan

vegout said:


> I just want AXS. It's in the guide, just not part of my package that came over from Brighthouse. I called and they said I would have to move to a different package that will cost ~$20/month more. What BS.


Ew . I was upset when BHN removed it and didn't realize how much I missed it until I went on vacation and where I was staying had it. It wasn't long after I switched to D* (well, there other reasons but that was one of them). Sounds like a money-grab on Spectrums part, which is unfortunate.


----------



## HDOrlando

HSN2 HD could be on the way based on OM's info.

I doubt any Spectrum RSN's get added here.

BHN did add the TWC RSN's to our systems when the channels launched but they are of course National Feeds.

They used to have 4 out of market Fox Sports RSN's but those were truly useless and dropped.

YES and NESN have good national feeds but they are dropped once you switch over to Spectrum.

AXS.TV is a bait channel to get people to switch over to Spectrum. They really want everyone off Legacy packages. It was nice that they gave us FUSE and RFD-TV though so we are matched up HD wise with Bakersfield.

What really ticks me off is when I get out of my rental room, I'll have to get Spectrum Gold to keep American Heroes Channel but at least I'll be able to get HBO and Showtime with Silver.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Sprectrumkc still has Yes and NESN and shows RED Sox's and Yankees Games on them in KC area,still Carries Dodgers and Lakers Channels but not Sun Sports or SYN. SYN shows Mets Games. Other channels to watch for in HD is maybe other Shopping,Premium Movie Channels.


----------



## DrDon

MGOMRJSURF said:


> Sprectrumkc still has Yes and NESN and shows RED Sox's and Yankees Games on them in KC area.


 Not live games, they don't. If you have the MLB Extra Innings package, then you'll see the YES/NESN feeds on the InDemand channels. But the YES/NESN out-of-market feeds don't contain live games.

For example, if you'll check your listings, tonight at 7, YES is carrying drag racing. NESN has softball and wrestling. The Yankees are playing the Red Sox at that time. You'll get the postgame shows. You might get the replay of the game. But if you tune 339 or 342 between 7 and 9, tonight, you won't see the game.

To that end, there's no reason for Spectrum Orlando to waste precious bandwidth on RSNs that carry little of anything of interest and no professional sports. These days, the collegiate sports one previously needed far-flung RSNs to view are available on other channels or by other means. 

So, let's drop the discussion of SpectrumKC in the Spectrum Orlando thread. Thanks.


----------



## Nayan

A bit of rebranding news for you guys, Spike is becoming the Paramount Network in January. I posted the link in HOTP and I'll post it here for ya .

http://www.fiercecable.com/broadcasting/hot-seat-viacom-s-kevin-kay-discusses-nuts-and-bolts-turning-spike-into-paramount

It also appears that Spectrum is on board with the new Olympics Channel and that you guys will be getting it next month. Universal HD will cease operations July 14th and the new channel goes live on the 15th.


----------



## HDOrlando

It really has not been a men's network for years.

I just hope they keep Cops or move it to another Viacom Network.

It does sound like the Paramount Channel is going to have some good programming though.


----------



## oriolesmagic

We got our first glimpse of the new Viacom carriage deal with Altice, and Nick Music and BET Soul are being dropped on August 25th.

It may be a sign these SD only channels with very low ratings are on the way out.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> We got our first glimpse of the new Viacom carriage deal with Altice, and Nick Music and BET Soul are being dropped on August 25th.
> 
> It may be a sign these SD only channels with very low ratings are on the way out.


I hope this is the case. I feel for anyone who is going to lose their job but Viacom drastically needs to reduce their channels. What have they got like 25? 

Spectrum thankfully does not carry them all. They plan to only focus on six channels (BET, Nick, Nick Jr. Comedy Central, MTV and Paramount (Spike TV)) and hopefully many of the others are scrapped especially the non-HD wise. Let them ive on Youtube or something.

Thanks for the good news OM.


----------



## diesel32

Another re-brand to report........Familynet ch 1120 is now Cowboy Channel
http://www.rfdtv.com/story/35726590...oy-channel-launching-july-1-2017#.WVhvbYgrKM8


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32 said:


> Another re-brand to report........Familynet ch 1120 is now Cowboy Channel
> http://www.rfdtv.com/story/35726590...oy-channel-launching-july-1-2017#.WVhvbYgrKM8


I was surprised at this re-brand when I read about it a few weeks ago.

Just when you thought there was everything on TV. LOL!

May the herd keep thinning.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> diesel32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another re-brand to report........Familynet ch 1120 is now Cowboy Channel
> http://www.rfdtv.com/story/35726590...oy-channel-launching-july-1-2017#.WVhvbYgrKM8
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at this re-brand when I read about it a few weeks ago.
> 
> Just when you thought there was everything on TV. LOL!
> 
> May the herd keep thinning.
Click to expand...

 I wish they updated the TV guide to show the name change.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> I wish they updated the TV guide to show the name change.


I noticed that too.

Spectrum is slow on these things.

After all, Esquire and Chiller were still in the guide for about a month after they were pulled.


----------



## HDOrlando

Universal HD signs off in the guide at 3 PM on Friday.

We will then be on watch for The Olympics Channel. 

Personally, I do not feel the channel is needed and can be a special channel for a month before The Olympics.


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando said:


> Universal HD signs off in the guide at 3 PM on Friday.
> 
> We will then be on watch for The Olympics Channel.
> 
> Personally, I do not feel the channel is needed and can be a special channel for a month before The Olympics.


I don't think there's a groundswell for a 24-hour, year-round Olympics channel among sports fans. In my experience, the people who most get excited for the Olympics are casual sports fans or not sports fans at all. A lot of Olympic watchers seem to be more interested in the narratives of the athletes or the patriotism of it all outside of the sports themselves. Yes, certain people involved in those sports are interested in that specific sport, but we're talking very, very niche audiences. I don't think the channel will be any more successful than Universal Sports, even if NBCU tries to move prime Olympics material to the channel starting with the 2018 Winter games.

I think it would have made more sense to broaden the channel's scope, and launch it as NBCSN 2, similar to ESPN2 and Fox Sports 2. Having more than just the Olympics I think would have been more successful, although NBCSN's rights are already a bit scarce outside of the NHL and EPL, and most of the EPL stuff just got moved to a streaming service that will shut down the Extra Time channels on cable and satellite.


----------



## HDOrlando

OM,

I agree 100 percent.

I would have just put the programming on NBCSN and not launched a second channel. A lot of the stuff on Universal Sports was re-runs anyway.

Eventually, it will probably go away as the herd continues to get a much needed thinning.


----------



## Sgooter

As a Brighthouse legacy customer on Spectrum, it will be interesting to see if my channel lineup will be revised to include the Olympic Channel. Just in case, the TeamUSA press release states that streaming will also be available:
"...The Olympic Channel: Home of Team USA will be live streamed on OlympicChannel.com, the Olympic Channel app, NBCSports.com, and the NBC Sports app. Select replays and highlights will be available on these digital platforms as well as TeamUSA.org..."


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> As a Brighthouse legacy customer on Spectrum, it will be interesting to see if my channel lineup will be revised to include the Olympic Channel. Just in case, the TeamUSA press release states that streaming will also be available:
> "...The Olympic Channel: Home of Team USA will be live streamed on OlympicChannel.com, the Olympic Channel app, NBCSports.com, and the NBC Sports app. Select replays and highlights will be available on these digital platforms as well as TeamUSA.org..."


Did you have the HD Pak with your legacy package?

We will see who is getting the channel tomorrow.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Sgooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Brighthouse legacy customer on Spectrum, it will be interesting to see if my channel lineup will be revised to include the Olympic Channel. Just in case, the TeamUSA press release states that streaming will also be available:
> "...The Olympic Channel: Home of Team USA will be live streamed on OlympicChannel.com, the Olympic Channel app, NBCSports.com, and the NBC Sports app. Select replays and highlights will be available on these digital platforms as well as TeamUSA.org..."
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the HD Pak with your legacy package?
> 
> We will see who is getting the channel tomorrow.
Click to expand...

 I wonder if they are changing the app because the channel is already live on the app and is free.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> I wonder if they are changing the app because the channel is already live on the app and is free.


That is another lingering question.

I guess we will find out who has it on Saturday.


----------



## Sgooter

HDOrlando said:


> Did you have the HD Pak with your legacy package?
> We will see who is getting the channel tomorrow.


I do not have the HD Pak. I do have the Sports Pass pkg.
Plz let me know the channel # for the Olympic Channel. Thnx HD


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> I do not have the HD Pak. I do have the Sports Pass pkg.
> Plz let me know the channel # for the Olympic Channel. Thnx HD


I am not sure where they will place it.

The last channel they added Impact Network HD was only placed in the 200's at 232. 

As you know, they added the HD channel in the SD section a few months back so unless we get a release, we might not immediately know the channel number.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I'm surprised how tight-lipped everything has been regarding this channel. Apparently Cox and Dish aren't actually going to have the channel at launch tomorrow. I think this channel could really be doomed from the start now knowing this.


----------



## JaxFLBear

Sgooter said:


> I do not have the HD Pak. I do have the Sports Pass pkg.
> Plz let me know the channel # for the Olympic Channel. Thnx HD


According to the channel locator (link below), it will be on 1159.

http://www.nbcsports.com/olympic-channel


----------



## HDOrlando

It has popped up into my guide on 1159.

I cannot access it though.

I do not believe this channel is going to make it long-term.


----------



## Sgooter

Well the Olympic Channel now appears in my channel lineup (#1159) and it looks to be set up as an extra pay channel. In order for me to access this new channel, I would first be required to cancel my BHN account and start all over with a new Spectrum account, new cable boxes, new modem, etc. This whole Spectrum scheme is just not for me...not yet anyway. Still waiting to see anything positive about Spectrum when compared to BHN.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's also on 816.

Spectrum is doing everything they can to get people off of legacy packages. 

I'm moving out of the place I am staying at within the next year and will probably be on a regular Spectrum package but I will be looking at my options.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> It's also on 816.
> 
> Spectrum is doing everything they can to get people off of legacy packages.
> 
> I'm moving out of the place I am staying at within the next year and will probably be on a regular Spectrum package but I will be looking at my options.


 I have a legecy BHN package and I can access the Olympic channel because it replaced universal in Indy. But the guide data says sign off. Also The Olympic Chanel app has been updated to now require a tv provider sign in to watch.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> I have a legecy BHN package and I can access the Olympic channel because it replaced universal in Indy. But the guide data says sign off. Also The Olympic Chanel app has been updated to now require a tv provider sign in to watch.


David,

Did you have the HD Pak with BHN?

The guide has the events in it here.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> dotsdavid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a legecy BHN package and I can access the Olympic channel because it replaced universal in Indy. But the guide data says sign off. Also The Olympic Chanel app has been updated to now require a tv provider sign in to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> David,
> 
> Did you have the HD Pak with BHN?
> 
> The guide has the events in it here.
Click to expand...

 yes


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> yes



Gotcha!

These channel ads are going to far and few between from here on out until 4K.


----------



## Sgooter

Though very distasteful, I'm now considering switching from my BHN legacy service to Spectrum due to the non-promo prices I'm now paying for BHN ($210/mo). My trusty BHN DVR is a Cisco Explorer 8642HDC with a 500GB hard drive. What DVRs are offered by Spectrum...any with a 500GB hard drive?


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> Though very distasteful, I'm now considering switching from my BHN legacy service to Spectrum due to the non-promo prices I'm now paying for BHN ($210/mo). My trusty BHN DVR is a Cisco Explorer 8642HDC with a 500GB hard drive. What DVRs are offered by Spectrum...any with a 500GB hard drive?


I hear the DVR's they offer are crap.

BTW: How do you get a $210 bill via BHN Legacy?


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Sgooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though very distasteful, I'm now considering switching from my BHN legacy service to Spectrum due to the non-promo prices I'm now paying for BHN ($210/mo). My trusty BHN DVR is a Cisco Explorer 8642HDC with a 500GB hard drive. What DVRs are offered by Spectrum...any with a 500GB hard drive?
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the DVR's they offer are crap.
> 
> BTW: How do you get a $210 bill via BHN Legacy?
Click to expand...

 I would switch but I hear they don't offer whole home DVR service.


----------



## Sgooter

HDOrlando said:


> ...
> BTW: How do you get a $210 bill via BHN Legacy?


Internet+Phone+Cable = $138; Add the following: modem @ $4, Sports Pak @ $10, 2xDVRs @ $16, DVR Service @ $12, 2xDTAs @ $6.50, Phone Service fees @ $4.30, Broadcast TV & Regional Sports fees @ $6.50, Cable service taxes and fees @ $14. All equals nearly $211/mo. A year ago today my monthly was $175 with same services and equipment.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> Internet+Phone+Cable = $138; Add the following: modem @ $4, Sports Pak @ $10, 2xDVRs @ $16, DVR Service @ $12, 2xDTAs @ $6.50, Phone Service fees @ $4.30, Broadcast TV & Regional Sports fees @ $6.50, Cable service taxes and fees @ $14. All equals nearly $211/mo. A year ago today my monthly was $175 with same services and equipment.


Gotcha!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Sgooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet+Phone+Cable = $138; Add the following: modem @ $4, Sports Pak @ $10, 2xDVRs @ $16, DVR Service @ $12, 2xDTAs @ $6.50, Phone Service fees @ $4.30, Broadcast TV & Regional Sports fees @ $6.50, Cable service taxes and fees @ $14. All equals nearly $211/mo. A year ago today my monthly was $175 with same services and equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

with prices that high. It's no surprise people are cutting evey service other than internet and getting tv service through the internet.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Mine says call Customer Care at 888 nnnnnnn

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> with prices that high. It's no surprise people are cutting evey service other than internet and getting tv service through the internet.


David,

That trend is definitely going to continue too.

I know someone who knows someone that works for another cable co and apparently cable is not doing well and it's no surprise.


----------



## HDOrlando

Charles Tintera said:


> Mine says call Customer Care at 888 nnnnnnn
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mine too. That's what it says when you cannot access a channel.


----------



## Sgooter

dotsdavid said:


> with prices that high. It's no surprise people are cutting evey service other than internet and getting tv service through the internet.


Yesterday I went online at Spectrum to explore their various service packages (Select, Silver, and Gold), and determined that the Gold pkg with 2 DVRs and 2 cable boxes, internet, and phone would cost $166/month vs the $210 that I'm paying now for less content. The fine print also stated this price would be set for 12 months. So, I called Spectrum to explore the details further. The sales rep was courteous and knowledgeable and put together the same exact Gold service pkg and equipment I had done earlier online. However, the price she offered me was $250/month vs $166. Turns out that the prices I found online were only eligible for a new Spectrum customer, which is defined as not having subscribed to Spectrum/BHN for the past 30 days or more. This also meant that after 12 months my monthly cost would jump from $166 to $250. The only positive news from this experience was that the sales rep researched my current Cisco DVRs (model 8642HDC), and confirmed that I could keep using them on Spectrum. Their Gold pkg looked really good at $166/mo, but at $250/mo it's fool's gold.


----------



## Nayan

Yikes that's insane!


----------



## Maya68

YouTube TV should be coming to the Orlando area soon. $35/month for a good set of channels plus DVR capabilities.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> Yesterday I went online at Spectrum to explore their various service packages (Select, Silver, and Gold), and determined that the Gold pkg with 2 DVRs and 2 cable boxes, internet, and phone would cost $166/month vs the $210 that I'm paying now for less content. The fine print also stated this price would be set for 12 months. So, I called Spectrum to explore the details further. The sales rep was courteous and knowledgeable and put together the same exact Gold service pkg and equipment I had done earlier online. However, the price she offered me was $250/month vs $166. Turns out that the prices I found online were only eligible for a new Spectrum customer, which is defined as not having subscribed to Spectrum/BHN for the past 30 days or more. This also meant that after 12 months my monthly cost would jump from $166 to $250. The only positive news from this experience was that the sales rep researched my current Cisco DVRs (model 8642HDC), and confirmed that I could keep using them on Spectrum. Their Gold pkg looked really good at $166/mo, but at $250/mo it's fool's gold.


That is a bummer.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan: Definitely insane.

Maya: If only I did not watch sports. If I was not a sports guy, I'd dump them.


----------



## Maya68

HDOrlando said:


> Nayan: Definitely insane.
> 
> Maya: If only I did not watch sports. If I was not a sports guy, I'd dump them.



YouTube TV went live yesterday in Orlando. It has a few sports channel including ESPN.


----------



## HDOrlando

Maya68 said:


> YouTube TV went live yesterday in Orlando. It has a few sports channel including ESPN.


It's something I might consider when they add some more channels to their lineup.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Maya68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube TV went live yesterday in Orlando. It has a few sports channel including ESPN.
> 
> 
> 
> It's something I might consider when they add some more channels to their lineup.
Click to expand...

 lots of these online tv providers have a awesome feature called a cloud DVR. I would love to see spectrum add that feature so I can watch my recordings anywhere and on any device.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> lots of these online tv providers have a awesome feature called a cloud DVR. I would love to see spectrum add that feature so I can watch my recordings anywhere and on any device.


Much better than the Spectrum DVRS too. 

They are going to add anything as they just hope people keep paying for a watered down service.


----------



## Sgooter

dotsdavid said:


> lots of these online tv providers have a awesome feature called a cloud DVR. I would love to see spectrum add that feature so I can watch my recordings anywhere and on any device.


The Spectrum sales rep I dealt with last week mentioned two items of interest:
- Spectrum plans to offer promotional pricing to BHN legacy customers in a couple of months - no other details about this were expressed; and,
- Spectrum will soon offer new technology features for their TV services, such as World Box (cloud-based DVR) and a new HD-DVR with a 1TB storage drive.
Sounds interesting.


----------



## Nayan

Charter/Spectrum is shuttering the local sports channels...

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment/tv/tv-guy/os-et-spectrum-sports-job-cuts-20170726-story.html


----------



## diesel32

Nayan said:


> Charter/Spectrum is shuttering the local sports channels...
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment/tv/tv-guy/os-et-spectrum-sports-job-cuts-20170726-story.html


Well it is mostly dead air during the summer once high school sports finished. Shame some folks will lose their jobs. Maybe the Baynews9/News13 merger is still a possibility.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> Charter/Spectrum is shuttering the local sports channels...
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment/tv/tv-guy/os-et-spectrum-sports-job-cuts-20170726-story.html


I feel bad for the High school kids but this is not a surprise. It also sucks for the people who will lose their jobs.

They are going to go back to the days of a sports show after the 11 PM news. 

You have to wonder about the long-term future of News 13 and Bay News 9. 

If they ever got scrapped, I think it will implore people to jump ship to another cable provider.


----------



## DrDon

If they DO shutter 9/13, we should pool our money, pick up a couple production vans and some cameras in the auction, then go out and stream some high school football games. Get booster clubs to help sell advertising. Might make enough to cover expenses. Get a couple of old hacks like me to do the play-by-play or, even better, let the school name their own announcers.


----------



## HDOrlando

DrDon said:


> If they DO shutter 9/13, we should pool our money, pick up a couple production vans and some cameras in the auction, then go out and stream some high school football games. Get booster clubs to help sell advertising. Might make enough to cover expenses. Get a couple of old hacks like me to do the play-by-play or, even better, let the school name their own announcers.


That would be great. The kids should have some of their games on TV.

BTW: Spectrum has still not changed FamilyNet to The Cowboy Channel in their guide. It took them over a month to remove Esquire and Chiller from the guide when they were dropped too. It shows how little they care about service. For the record, I think there is no need for a cowboy and it should be dropped the first chance they get.


----------



## Maya68

Nayan said:


> Charter/Spectrum is shuttering the local sports channels...
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment/tv/tv-guy/os-et-spectrum-sports-job-cuts-20170726-story.html


Charter has absolutely destroyed the best (even with its few faults) cable company I have had. I am glad I left before I had to give them any of my money. I am happy with UVerse and GB internet from ATT. The only downfall is that it requires a contract. I will definitely keep my options open once the contract expires though. I really like the YouTube TV option. They have most, if not all the channels I watch, including sports AND unlimited cloud DVR.


----------



## oriolesmagic

The only thing that might save Cowboy Channel is that carriage of it would be tied to RFD TV whenever it comes up. They share ownership.

While I don't think the channels have much viewership anywhere, and certainly not likely in Central Florida, they are a particularly vocal independent channel whenever they're dropped, and they've tried to make themselves relevant at every merger hearing to guarantee themselves carriage. If they're dropped, they won't go down without a fight.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> The only thing that might save Cowboy Channel is that carriage of it would be tied to RFD TV whenever it comes up. They share ownership.
> 
> While I don't think the channels have much viewership anywhere, and certainly not likely in Central Florida, they are a particularly vocal independent channel whenever they're dropped, and they've tried to make themselves relevant at every merger hearing to guarantee themselves carriage. If they're dropped, they won't go down without a fight.


OM,

They were very aggressive during those mergers. The CEO cut ads during programming and even went on shows to discuss it and encourage people to write and call.

Carriage is probably tied to RFD-TV and hopefully everyone puts their foot down next time. At best, The Cowboy Channel is a digital sub channel and some of those are great BTW.


----------



## diesel32

Familynet has finally changed to 'COWCH' on the guide.....Also yet another religious channel has appeared, on ch.1114 called 'Hillsong'


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32 said:


> Familynet has finally changed to 'COWCH' on the guide.....Also yet another religious channel has appeared, on ch.1114 called 'Hillsong'


They sure are stacking up on the religion channels. We all have access to Hillsong. I'll never watch it though.

When they added Impact HD (Channel 232), they did not add it to 1124 as announced.

They also have not changed the name of One World Sports to Eleven Sports on 834. In fact, they have the Spectrum logo on the channel.

And of course, Universal HD is still in the guide on 1372 despite the fact it was shut down three weeks ago. BHN would have removed it within a few days.

We actually might have a shot at getting some new things as apparently the premium channel holdouts......

Epix Drive In
FLIX
Showtime Family Zone

all apparently now have HD feeds. 

HSN2 HD and Eleven Sports HD apparently are on most Charter and old TWC systems so they can be possibilities.

Hopefully, they will add Game 10-14 HD and Team 10 HD for systems too.


----------



## oriolesmagic

I think Team 10 HD might be connected to whatever mess NBA TV is with Spectrum.

Legacy Charter never carried NBA TV or League Pass. With the addition of TWC channels, NBA TV finally came to legacy Charter systems. However, it's only been added in the direct markets with an NBA team. If you're outside that immediate DMA, it's still not there. And no market has received League Pass with Legacy Charter yet. Perhaps League Pass channels will appear on Charter systems whenever the season starts in October.

The TWC markets in TX, CA, OH and WI still only have Game 1, Game 2 and Team 1 in HD.

I think the odds are much better for Game 10-14 HD at this point for you guys, IMO.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> I think Team 10 HD might be connected to whatever mess NBA TV is with Spectrum.
> 
> Legacy Charter never carried NBA TV or League Pass. With the addition of TWC channels, NBA TV finally came to legacy Charter systems. However, it's only been added in the direct markets with an NBA team. If you're outside that immediate DMA, it's still not there. And no market has received League Pass with Legacy Charter yet. Perhaps League Pass channels will appear on Charter systems whenever the season starts in October.
> 
> The TWC markets in TX, CA, OH and WI still only have Game 1, Game 2 and Team 1 in HD.
> 
> I think the odds are much better for Game 10-14 HD at this point for you guys, IMO.


OM,

Anything would be good.

My hope is they will add Showtime Family Zone and Epix Drive-In in HD.


----------



## dotsdavid

In Indy. Hillsong channel isn't on the guide yet, but I can tune and watch by typing in Chanel number. It's been like that for about a week now. I hope once they actually add it to the guide I can still tune because I'm still with my lagcey BHN package to get whole home DVR service.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> In Indy. Hillsong channel isn't on the guide yet, but I can tune and watch by typing in Chanel number. It's been like that for about a week now. I hope once they actually add it to the guide I can still tune because I'm still with my lagcey BHN package to get whole home DVR service.


David,

I'm assuming you found it via the favorites.

Spectrum just sucks with keeping things updated.

They don't do notices like BHN did and they keep things in the guide like Universal HD for a month even after they've been dropped.


----------



## Sgooter

dotsdavid said:


> ...I'm still with my lagcey BHN package to get whole home DVR service.


If you don't mind, what is the brand/model number of your whole house DVR? Thanks


----------



## dotsdavid

Sgooter said:


> dotsdavid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm still with my lagcey BHN package to get whole home DVR service.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, what is the brand/model number of your whole house DVR? Thanks
Click to expand...

 Cisco explorer 8742 and cisco ci8642s. Also my family have 2 other none DVR boxs that can watch the recording.


----------



## Sgooter

dotsdavid said:


> Cisco explorer 8742 and cisco ci8642s. Also my family have 2 other none DVR boxs that can watch the recording.


Thanks. FWIW: My two DVRs (non-whole house) are both Cisco Explorer 8642HDC. When Spectrum was just starting up here in FL, I was told by Spectrum that my two DVRs were not on their list of approved equipment, so I would have to surrender them if I switched from my BHN legacy services to Spectrum. However, just two weeks ago, a Spectrum CSR researched and confirmed that I could keep my DVRs on Spectrum. So, I wonder if it could now be that your whole house DVR models would be allowed by Spectrum though they may not support them if there's a technical glitch later on.


----------



## DrDon

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with your experience, but a Spectrum source told me, last week, that the original plan was to swap out legacy BHN gear right off the bat, but that was abandoned due to expense. Downside, according to the tech I spoke with, is that they now have to support a plethora of equipment and it's quickly becoming a nightmare.

Also was told that CableCARD support is all but gone.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Universal HD is know Olympic HD. When CFNEWS13 contract is up new deal should also include other providers in area. QVC2 HD?


----------



## HDOrlando

DrDon said:


> I'm not sure if this has anything to do with your experience, but a Spectrum source told me, last week, that the original plan was to swap out legacy BHN gear right off the bat, but that was abandoned due to expense. Downside, according to the tech I spoke with, is that they now have to support a plethora of equipment and it's quickly becoming a nightmare.
> 
> Also was told that CableCARD support is all but gone.


DrDon,

That is very interesting.

When I move out of the room I'm renting, I wonder if they will let me bring my DVR with me.

If not, it's only going to lead to further explore my options.


----------



## JaxFLBear

MGOMRJSURF said:


> When CFNEWS13 contract is up new deal should also include other providers in area.


News 13 is *OWNED* by Spectrum and will not be made available to any other cable provider.



> QVC2 HD?


Already available in Central FL on Spectrum. Channel was previously called QVC Plus.


----------



## oriolesmagic

DrDon said:


> I'm not sure if this has anything to do with your experience, but a Spectrum source told me, last week, that the original plan was to swap out legacy BHN gear right off the bat, but that was abandoned due to expense. Downside, according to the tech I spoke with, is that they now have to support a plethora of equipment and it's quickly becoming a nightmare.
> 
> Also was told that CableCARD support is all but gone.


Usually when there's providers getting purchased like this, there's a preservation of whatever was intact. Spectrum has blown that out of the water.

It really shows a strength of Comcast now, after dealing with so much of this through the years, launching the X1 platform and increasingly standardizing the lineup throughout their footprint. Hopefully Spectrum can get there someday without running all their existing customers away.

There's the issues with different programming packages, the melding of the channels from Charter and the channels from TWC/BHN, the lack of Whole Home equipment, and the fact they're disposing of the DTAs and forcing everyone into boxes, which also adds to the equipment expenses, since DTAs are substantially cheaper and not everyone needs or wants DVR capability, as well as HD or premium and On Demand content.

I think most of the TWC footprint is getting or has received Hillsong Channel in HD, although I don't see it for the legacy Charter areas yet, from what I'm seeing so far. If someone has any of that information on that, let me know. I basically need someone in every TWC/BHN/Charter market to just go through the guide and tell me what's there in HD, because they're making it nearly impossible to find accurate information on it for the chart.


----------



## HDOrlando

Speaking of Hillsong Channel, the guide on my TV has been updating over the last 24 hours little by little.

The channel is now only on 234 and no longer on 1114.

My feeling is they might re-do the channel numbers or not have the channels in groups like Bright House did.


----------



## msteelefl

Anyone else notice the update they pushed out last night? Major annoyance when playing back recordings. There is now approximately a 10 second delay after selecting the recording from the list before it displays the summary of the show which also has a new layout. I can't believe this was released. 

Mark


----------



## HDOrlando

msteelefl said:


> Anyone else notice the update they pushed out last night? Major annoyance when playing back recordings. There is now approximately a 10 second delay after selecting the recording from the list before it displays the summary of the show which also has a new layout. I can't believe this was released.
> 
> Mark


They have been doing little by little the last 24-48 hours.

Not really digging it.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Then it maybe needs to be renamed Sprectrum News Channel and other providers not in all parts of Central Florida and maybe needs to be a must carry Channel. OTA to. Sprectumsportskc is owned by Sprectrum and is on other providers in KC area like Comcast but not like CCI,Google Fiber,Mediacom yet.


----------



## dotsdavid

HDOrlando said:


> Speaking of Hillsong Channel, the guide on my TV has been updating over the last 24 hours little by little.
> 
> The channel is now only on 234 and no longer on 1114.
> 
> My feeling is they might re-do the channel numbers or not the channels in groups like Bright House did.


 hillsong channel is only available in HD on spectrum


----------



## JaxFLBear

MGOMRJSURF said:


> Then it maybe needs to be renamed Sprectrum News Channel and other providers not in all parts of Central Florida and maybe needs to be a must carry Channel. OTA to. Sprectumsportskc is owned by Sprectrum and is on other providers in KC area like Comcast but not like CCI,Google Fiber,Mediacom yet.


----------



## Nayan

MGOMRJSURF said:


> Then it maybe needs to be renamed Sprectrum News Channel and other providers not in all parts of Central Florida and maybe needs to be a must carry Channel. OTA to. Sprectumsportskc is owned by Sprectrum and is on other providers in KC area like Comcast but not like CCI,Google Fiber,Mediacom yet.


It will not, nor ever be, available on other systems. Period.


----------



## DrDon

I'm sure if any other systems WANTED it, Spectrum would gladly make them a deal. $$$


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> hillsong channel is only available in HD on spectrum


But channels in the SD section now come up HD too.

Then again, he Olympic Channel is in both sections too.


----------



## HDOrlando

It appears the ESPN College Sports Extra channels have been added on 1791-1798.

I'm assuming they are in HD as they are in the HD section.

The only HD channels not in the HD section are Impact, Hillsong and I think some PBS channels (I'll have to double check on this sometime).

We seem to be getting new stuff at around the same time as old Charter and TWC systems.

However, according to the big chart run on the programming forum, a few things wide that we do not have are HSN2 HD and Eleven Sports HD (Formerly One World Sports as it's still listed like that in the guide with a Spectrum logo). We have both in SD though. 

Neither channel is really worth having.

Like I've said, there is not a lot to add now but the target list should be........

Game 10-14 HD (MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice)
Team 10 HD (NBA League Pass and MLS Direct Kick)
Epix Drive In HD
Flix HD
Showtime Family Zone HD
Discovery Life HD


----------



## Sgooter

My first-ever positive Spectrum experience: A few days ago I discovered that both of my trusty Cisco 8642HDC DVRs were in a constant reboot/error loop. So, I contacted tech support: seems Spectrum pushed out an early morning update and glitched my DVRs, so a truck roll was scheduled. The field tech checked my outside/inside connections and tried unsuccessfully to get the two Cisco DVRs restored. The solution was to hook up two new Arris DCX3600-M DVRs, which are working fine. Fortunately, replacing the DVRs did not require that I drop my BHN legacy service for Spectrum's service. Also, each of the new DVRs has a 1TB hard drive and 6 tuners, and the forward/reverse speeds are very fast. The DVR's display is very bright and cannot be dimmed, but applying a 4" x 2" strip of car windshield tint fixes this minor issue.


----------



## jaw5279

Just received my August Spectrum bill and found that the cable boxes price had been raised by a $1 per month each, the broadcast TV fees went up $1, internet went up by $1 and associated fees and taxes also went up. After talking with a Spectrum rep, I was informed that the price changes were fully communicated 30 days in advance via my previous month's bill. (I found them in the small print buried between a general note on how to interpret my bill and an ad for the Spectrum app in the Spectrum news area.) I moved to the new Spectrum plans from my old Brighthouse plan several months ago and was told my rates would remain locked for at least a year. (That saga of "bait and switch" in what they said I would get and actually got was a whole other incident.) Apparently Spectrum feels free to change stories when ever they feel like it. Net is that my "locked" rate went up almost $7 a month with the price rise and associated taxes. After my dealings with them several months ago, I had thought that my feelings of being undervalued as a customer by Spectrum (and their "screw you" attitude) couldn't get much worse. I was wrong! Now I'm wondering how much lower they can go.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Encore Westerns HD, Encore Family HD, Encore Espanol HD and Epix Drive-In HD are all realistic targets now.

Cox is launching them throughout their footprint. I think they'll probably launch Showtime Family Zone HD whenever they get a new deal with Showtime, I know their current one has been on month-to-month and has threatened to be pulled.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> Encore Westerns HD, Encore Family HD, Encore Espanol HD and Epix Drive-In HD are all realistic targets now.
> 
> Cox is launching them throughout their footprint. I think they'll probably launch Showtime Family Zone HD whenever they get a new deal with Showtime, I know their current one has been on month-to-month and has threatened to be pulled.


It's about time all the premiums became available.

These along with the extra Game and Team would be great additions.


----------



## oriolesmagic

In addition to WOW and Frontier, Alaska based GCI is dropping Chiller for Olympic Channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> In addition to WOW and Frontier, Alaska based GCI is dropping Chiller for Olympic Channel.


The death march continues.

The rebranded SYFY airs a lot of movies that aired or would have aired on Chiller so I'm good.


----------



## Nayan

I hope you all are either out of the area or hunkered down really well. Stay safe!


----------



## Charles Tintera

Looking like Irma is going to visit the gulf/west coast rather than east coast. < Fingers crossed>.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayan

True, but it's big enough that everyone's gonna get some and some more than others. I really hope it doesn't get in the Gulf and grow as that would be disastrous for Tampa/St. Pete.


----------



## HDOrlando

We will all get effects especially since we are to the right of the storm.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

Yes looks could go back to a 4 and hasen't gone far enough to miss East or Western FL. Their's lot's of Channels you guys don't get.


----------



## Nayan

Okay my O-Town peeps, check in when/if you can so I'll know you're okay .


----------



## Charles Tintera

Any news on status of Spectrum? Power out in Brevard but I could put Modem and Router on generator power (?) don't see phone lit up but that's Spectrum as well. 
Was AT&T, their service is awful here and we're approx. 3 miles from cell tower!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayan

AT&T really sucked during the storm. I could hardly connect at all. 

I got power back yesterday afternoon but I did try connecting the modem using my generator and got nothing. I think it's tied to the power somehow?


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDO, another larger provider has dropped Chiller in favor of the Olympic Channel.

Armstrong (a top 15-20 cable company primarily in PA, but also in MD, WV and OH) had Universal, dropped it when the network shut down, and now added Olympic Channel HD back yesterday.

While the bandwidth via satellite may be from Universal HD, the real sacrificial lamb is Chiller here.


----------



## George903

We are OK here on beachside after Irma. On Tuesday night we got power back, our downed Internet cable reconnected, and our land line phone had no problem so we are back to normal electronically.

The outage changed the format of saved programs on our DVR. A recorded series used to show as a single entry in the list. Now recordings cannot be grouped by series so the list has become inconveniently long.

EDIT. Reboot restored original format.


----------



## HDOrlando

I am ok and back. It sucked to lose power for 2 1/2 days though.

OM: The slow death of Chiller continues.........


----------



## Nayan

George: They are still working on the system, so while it's certainly inconvenient I would give it through the weekend to see if it clears up on it's own. Glad you're safe and sound!

HDO: Glad you're okay too! This Chiller death march sucks . I have a feeling it won't be long before it's gone completely. I still have it on D* for now.


----------



## Charles Tintera

We experienced FP&L coming by, turning the power on and then off again. They were manually resetting the fuses on the poles. After power was off again, maybe an hour, here comes a Spectrum van and FPL pickup down to the end of our cul de sac and after Spectrum was done the power was restored.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> George: They are still working on the system, so while it's certainly inconvenient I would give it through the weekend to see if it clears up on it's own. Glad you're safe and sound!
> 
> HDO: Glad you're okay too! This Chiller death march sucks . I have a feeling it won't be long before it's gone completely. I still have it on D* for now.


I'm glad George is ok too.

It does suck about Chiller but after it also became apparent they were not doing originals and stopped doing premiere Friday Night movies, I got over it.

The only thing that kills me is never seeing the channel 24/7 in HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Universal HD is still in the guide two months after it shut down.

Lots of other things need to be fixed too.

Spectrum..........


----------



## Nayan

My Spectrum experience has been so-so, but I am really not impressed. I get the speed that I pay for (down), but upload isn't even close to what it should be half the time. Some of my neighbors still don't have full service restored yet. I am very glad I decided to not go back to them for my TV service.


----------



## HDOrlando

TWC and BHN legacy customers are losing Sportsman Channel on October 30.

I personally think it should just be merged with Outdoor Channel.

https://tvanswerman.com/2017/09/27/charter-to-drop-the-sportsman-channel/

Good to continue to thin the heard.


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando said:


> TWC and BHN legacy customers are losing Sportsman Channel on October 30.
> 
> I personally think it should just be merged with Outdoor Channel.
> 
> https://tvanswerman.com/2017/09/27/charter-to-drop-the-sportsman-channel/
> 
> Good to continue to thin the heard.


What's not 100% clear to me is that the legacy Charter markets still have the channel in HD currently. Does this include them losing it as well?

Sportsman Channel is now owned by the people who own Outdoor Channel, who also now own World Fishing Network. I would guess all 3 will be on there whenever the carriage agreement comes up.


----------



## diesel32

HDOrlando said:


> Universal HD is still in the guide two months after it shut down.
> 
> Lots of other things need to be fixed too.
> 
> Spectrum..........


So true......they haven't updated the guide to reflect CENTRIC rebranding to BET/HER, and SPROUT changing to Universal Kids. Also the English Soccer channels 1831-1835 are still on the guide even though NBCSports has moved those games to its streaming service


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> What's not 100% clear to me is that the legacy Charter markets still have the channel in HD currently. Does this include them losing it as well?
> 
> Sportsman Channel is now owned by the people who own Outdoor Channel, who also now own World Fishing Network. I would guess all 3 will be on there whenever the carriage agreement comes up.


We currently have it but it sounds like it will be gone.

It will be interesting to see what happens with WFN.


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32 said:


> So true......they haven't updated the guide to reflect CENTRIC rebranding to BET/HER, and SPROUT changing to Universal Kids. Also the English Soccer channels 1831-1835 are still on the guide even though NBCSports has moved those games to its streaming service


And they have not changed One World Sports to Eleven Sports on 834 and the channel also has no logo in the guide.

It's pathetic.


----------



## oriolesmagic

Legacy Charter is currently scheduled to lose Sportsman Channel as well on October 30. They had posted this before, and an agreement was struck, so I'm not 100% certain it will go away.


----------



## rafisher79

So it looks like they've changed the CCI flag for SUNHD, OLYCH, QVC2HD, HILL, and FSFLHD to Copy Never, which is usually only used for PPV and VOD. Meaning if you're using a Tivo, good luck recording anything (like Lightning games). And if you're using Kodi and an HDHomerun prime like me, you're forced to use the fox soprts go addon to watch the Lightning games.


----------



## HDOrlando

They need to update the damn guide.

Universal HD shut down three months ago this week and it is still there.

Many channel logos and names also need updates.

Very frustrating..........

On another note, Chiller might officially be done next month. I'm over it with original programming having stopped but it still does hurt never have seen the 24/7 HD version.


----------



## dotsdavid

I saw this from spectrum on Facebook. Spectrum is currently working with Viacom to reach an agreement that is fair for everyone. We ask for your patience as we work to resolve this issue on your behalf.


----------



## dotsdavid

http://www.keepviacom.com/# here is more information.


----------



## HDOrlando

I'd hate to lose Spike (Paramount) but have no need for anything else.

I hope that as part of the deal, a good chunk of those channels come off our system. 

The heard needs to be thinned.


----------



## dotsdavid

I hope a deal is reached soon because the contract expires tonight and if no is reached the channels will be dropped. I hope they can at least get a temporary deal to avoid losing the channels until a long term deal is made.


----------



## HDOrlando

I hope they can at least get a temporary deal.

For me, I'd just hate to lose Spike (Soon-to-be Paramount) for Cops and I want a bunch of the unnecessary Viacom channels to be dropped.


----------



## dotsdavid

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/viacom-charter-negotiations-cable-1202590665/ Looks like a temporary deal has been made.


----------



## HDOrlando

I saw that one when I turned on Spike for "Cops" this morning.

Just hoping a new deal means we lose a good chunk of the unnecessary Viacom Channels.

When Chiller shuts down, NBC/Comcast will have a net cutdown of 3 channels with Cloo, Esquire and Universal HD shutdown along with the addition of The Olympic Channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

Charter and Viacom have struck a new deal.

http://deadline.com/2017/10/viacom-charter-make-deal-carriage-contract-1202190257/

We will have to see if some channels are dropped as a result. Viacom really needs to come back as so many of their channels are unecessary.


----------



## diesel32

Infomas will shut down this month
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...se-operations-in-november-20171031-story.html


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32 said:


> Infomas will shut down this month
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...se-operations-in-november-20171031-story.html


No surprise. 

When they shut it down, I wonder if they will update their guide.


----------



## Nayan

Well, it's official. Chiller will be shuttering on Jan 1st .


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> Well, it's official. Chiller will be shuttering on Jan 1st .


Nayan,

I figured. Do you have an official link?

On another note, here are some details about the Viacom renewal.

http://deadline.com/2017/11/viacom-...and-partner-on-production-and-ads-1202208706/


----------



## Nayan

I don't have an official statement that I can find but someone on the DBS board posted that it's demise was confirmed by NBC Universal. I know Cox has dropped it as of the 8th so there's not many systems that have it anymore.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> I don't have an official statement that I can find but someone on the DBS board posted that it's demise was confirmed by NBC Universal. I know Cox has dropped it as of the 8th so there's not many systems that have it anymore.


I saw the post. He is always reliable.

R.I.P. Chiller.

BTW: 4 months later and Universal HD is still in the guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's official!

R.I.P. Chiller

https://tvanswerman.com/2017/11/16/nbc-to-shut-down-chiller-channel-exclusive/


----------



## HDOrlando

i24 News HD is on Channel 1224.


----------



## Sgooter

I'm exploring options for cutting the Rectum cable cord. Bought a Roku 4K streaming box and will soon check out/compare PS Vue and Hulu. This could provide about 90% of what I regularly watch from Rectum and would reduce my monthly bill by $55+ while increasing the internet speed from 60 to 100Mbps.


----------



## VGPOP

Good morning everyone,


I haven't visited this thread in a long time and I have a couple questions for whoever has the answers. Of course, we all used to have Brighthouse and now it was changed to Spectrum.


I've been living in an apartment complex for the last 8-9 years. I bought a house and we will move in by the end of January '18 when our current lease at apartment ends.


With this apartment complex, they used to have an account (bulk account) with Brighthouse. It's included in our rent. We have three HD DVR's (two of them Enhanced HD DVR's that you can record up to five shows at once).


I called Spectrum and scheduled an appointment to have service transfer to my house (in Apopka, FL). 


Keep in mind that at this moment, we have almost all channels. We don't have TMC, Encore, EPIX channels which you need to pay extra with "Brighthouse". But Spectrum has this "Triple Play GOLD package" that includes these channels already and more!


We will get everything we have PLUS those channels we don't have and I added an extra DVR box and I will be paying about $15 extra to what I pay now.


The only downside is that the lady (very knowledgeable) stated they don't "offer" the Enhanced HD DVR service I currently own.


How is this possible? If I still have it, how come they wont offer it when I move to my new house?


Her explanation was that since I have two Enhanced HD DVR service, and I will have two DVR service, these service won't be compatible and I won't be able to have enhanced service?


Is there any truth to this?


(Sorry for the long post)


----------



## Sgooter

VGPOP, maybe this will help: I'm still a BHN Legacy customer with Spectrum, and about 2 months ago my two standard Cisco DVRs weren't behaving well. So, a tech came by to check things out and offered me a newer DVR, which was an Arris DCX-3600-M, and I had him replace both of my Cisco DVRs with these new Arris boxes. He informed me that this Arris box is the regular DVR being issued by Spectrum. It has 6 tuners and a 1TB hard drive, and also in the Settings/About page of the DVR, it's described as an "Enhanced DVR." My thinking, right or wrong, is that this Arris "Enhanced DVR" may now be the standard Spectrum DVR, since I'm not paying any additional charges for it than I was with the previous Cisco DVRs. 
If you want to keep your current DVR boxes, then ask the CSR rep if they are an acceptable/compatible device on the Spectrum system; most likely they are. If they're not acceptable, then you'll probably get these Arris boxes, which are impressive. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## VGPOP

Sgooter said:


> VGPOP, maybe this will help: I'm still a BHN Legacy customer with Spectrum, and about 2 months ago my two standard Cisco DVRs weren't behaving well. So, a tech came by to check things out and offered me a newer DVR, which was an Arris DCX-3600-M, and I had him replace both of my Cisco DVRs with these new Arris boxes. He informed me that this Arris box is the regular DVR being issued by Spectrum. It has 6 tuners and a 1TB hard drive, and also in the Settings/About page of the DVR, it's described as an "Enhanced DVR." My thinking, right or wrong, is that this Arris "Enhanced DVR" may now be the standard Spectrum DVR, since I'm not paying any additional charges for it than I was with the previous Cisco DVRs.
> If you want to keep your current DVR boxes, then ask the CSR rep if they are an acceptable/compatible device on the Spectrum system; most likely they are. If they're not acceptable, then you'll probably get these Arris boxes, which are impressive. Let us know how it works out.


Thank you for reply!. The Arris box is what I have now. They are Enhanced HD DVR. These are the boxes I want to take to my new home when I move.

I will try when day comes. Thank you again.


----------



## HDOrlando

For non-legacy customers, The new Viacom deal is moving 10 channels to Gold.

https://tvanswerman.com/2017/12/10/charter-moving-10-viacom-channels-to-higher-tiers/

I think this mostly a good move as most of those ten channels are unneeded and used for reruns.


----------



## HDOrlando

Had my new condo wired the other day.

I'm up and running but it was a disaster that took 5 hours between two tech companies fighting over the job and will fight as hell if they do not get back to me on waiving the $50 fee one of the companies said I'd have to pay.

On the brighter side, I like this new 6 tuner DVR.

I've got the Silver Package. 

Just wish it had AHC, Boomerang, Crime and Investigation, EPIX, NFL RedZone and POP which are on Gold. I do not think the extra $20 a month is worth it. Maybe POP is moved to Silver down the line but AHC is the one tough to swallow. 

What is unusual is until Late-January, the main Viacom Channels are not viewable to Silver customers but the lesser ones like MTV2 are.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> On the brighter side, I like this new 6 tuner DVR.


I thought that when Charter took over, they were ONLY offering old, legacy 2-tuner DVR's in their entire footprint...or are you guys different previously being BHN?


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich said:


> I thought that when Charter took over, they were ONLY offering old, legacy 2-tuner DVR's in their entire footprint...or are you guys different previously being BHN?


I moved out of my place and left my box there. The legacy package was under my housemates' name so I do not have a legacy package.

They seem to be getting rid of the BHN DVRs.

I just wish they'd update the damn guide.

Universal HD is still in the guide on 1372 over 5 1/2 months after shutting down.

They changed Centric to BET Her probably because of the upcoming Package change/new Viacom agreement but the guide is not getting updated.


----------



## Sgooter

Last week I canceled BHN-legacy's cable service; kept internet & phone. Spectrum's internet is cranking at 100Mbps down & 11 up.
Now signed up with PlayStation Vue; saving around $75+/month vs cable. I do prefer cable's ease of use and Spectrum's new DVRs, but it all became overpriced for me, and it would have increased again in three more months when some old BHN promotions expire. We'll give this PS Vue experience a run for several months; looking good so far.


----------



## HDOrlando

I might cut the cord after my year promo. We shall see.

It is nice having my 6 tuner DVR though.


----------



## HDOrlando

They finally took Sportsman Channel out of the guide after dropping it months ago.

I wonder if our Channel Guide will ever get fully updated?

- 1372 Universal HD is still in the guide despite shutting down 6 months ago this weekend.

- Universal Kids is still listed as Sprout.

- Lifetime Movies is still listed as LMN.

- Eleven Sports is still listed as One World Sports and still has the Spectrum Logo.

- Spectrum Sports (Central Florida) is still in the guide.

- News 13 and BayNews9 still don't have the Spectrum Logo.

Be nice if these got updated.


----------



## Nayan

They certainly seem in no hurry to update anything, do they?


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> They certainly seem in no hurry to update anything, do they?


They do not appear so at all.


----------



## Sgooter

I've had 3 original BHN-now Spectrum field techs tell me on separate occasions that the Charter/Spectrum back office employees have no knowledge of nor interest in how BHN operated in our areas. They don't know the BHN equipment and don't know how the BHN cable system is deployed here. This explains the totally incorrect and misleading info I have received on multiple occasions from the Spectrum person on the other end of phone. Most recently, when I told Spectrum to cancel my cable TV service, their confusing, misleading, and contradictory instructions began and lasted for about 6 days. Everything is stable now and running fine, but I dread having ever having to deal with them again.
Does anyone know how or if Spectrum is regulated by some local government entity in our area? I'm looking for some form of government oversight of Spectrum, if it exists at all.


----------



## Nayan

Well, there is _supposed_ to be, but quite honestly the local Gov't. doesn't give a hoot so technically there's no oversight. You can try complaining to the county but don't be surprised if you receive no answer.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> I've had 3 original BHN-now Spectrum field techs tell me on separate occasions that the Charter/Spectrum back office employees have no knowledge of nor interest in how BHN operated in our areas. They don't know the BHN equipment and don't know how the BHN cable system is deployed here. This explains the totally incorrect and misleading info I have received on multiple occasions from the Spectrum person on the other end of phone. Most recently, when I told Spectrum to cancel my cable TV service, their confusing, misleading, and contradictory instructions began and lasted for about 6 days. Everything is stable now and running fine, but I dread having ever having to deal with them again.
> Does anyone know how or if Spectrum is regulated by some local government entity in our area? I'm looking for some form of government oversight of Spectrum, if it exists at all.


My installment process was bad but after I called them, they waived my install fees and someone even called me on a Saturday afternoon to tell me the news.

The want the BHN equipment gone though and would not let me take mine with me to my new place.

I lost a few things that cant be replaced on the DVR but am glad they did as Spectrum has standard 6 tuner DVRs and they make life so much easier than the 2 tuners.


----------



## Sgooter

HDOrlando said:


> My installment process was bad but after I called them, they waived my install fees and someone even called me on a Saturday afternoon to tell me the news.
> The want the BHN equipment gone though and would not let me take mine with me to my new place.
> I lost a few things that cant be replaced on the DVR but am glad they did as Spectrum has standard 6 tuner DVRs and they make life so much easier than the 2 tuners.


To be clear, my dissatisfaction with Spectrum is with their high prices and their incompetent and deceptive customer service reps. I was very pleased with the quality of BHN/Spectrum's cable TV, internet, and digital phone services and equipment, and with the quality, integrity, and responsiveness of their field tech personnel. 
My internet streaming TV service quality is pretty good overall, but it's definitely cumbersome to use compared to cable TV. I'm currently paying $80 a month less for TV, internet & phone, and on 1 March my monthly Spectrum bill would have increased by another $35.


----------



## HDOrlando

Sgooter said:


> To be clear, my dissatisfaction with Spectrum is with their high prices and their incompetent and deceptive customer service reps. I was very pleased with the quality of BHN/Spectrum's cable TV, internet, and digital phone services and equipment, and with the quality, integrity, and responsiveness of their field tech personnel.
> My internet streaming TV service quality is pretty good overall, but it's definitely cumbersome to use compared to cable TV. I'm currently paying $80 a month less for TV, internet & phone, and on 1 March my monthly Spectrum bill would have increased by another $35.


Gotcha!

I'm waiting to see what happens after my promo runs out at the end of this year.


----------



## VGPOP

VGPOP said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 
> I haven't visited this thread in a long time and I have a couple questions for whoever has the answers. Of course, we all used to have Brighthouse and now it was changed to Spectrum.
> 
> 
> I've been living in an apartment complex for the last 8-9 years. I bought a house and we will move in by the end of January '18 when our current lease at apartment ends.
> 
> 
> With this apartment complex, they used to have an account (bulk account) with Brighthouse. It's included in our rent. We have three HD DVR's (two of them Enhanced HD DVR's that you can record up to five shows at once).
> 
> 
> I called Spectrum and scheduled an appointment to have service transfer to my house (in Apopka, FL).
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that at this moment, we have almost all channels. We don't have TMC, Encore, EPIX channels which you need to pay extra with "Brighthouse". But Spectrum has this "Triple Play GOLD package" that includes these channels already and more!
> 
> 
> We will get everything we have PLUS those channels we don't have and I added an extra DVR box and I will be paying about $15 extra to what I pay now.
> 
> 
> The only downside is that the lady (very knowledgeable) stated they don't "offer" the Enhanced HD DVR service I currently own.
> 
> 
> How is this possible? If I still have it, how come they wont offer it when I move to my new house?
> 
> 
> Her explanation was that since I have two Enhanced HD DVR service, and I will have two DVR service, these service won't be compatible and I won't be able to have enhanced service?
> 
> 
> Is there any truth to this?
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the long post)


I want to provide an update with this transfer experience. After talking to about 4-5 different representatives in a span for a month and getting different answers each time. The tech that came out was a contractor and gave me four Enhanced HD boxes. Each box is a Samsung HD and has 1TB of space and 6 tuners.

So, after all this, I was able to get brand new equipment and still get the same service I had.

Very satisfied with that.


----------



## HDOrlando

Netflix will be on our boxes by year's end.

https://tvanswerman.com/2018/01/30/secret-memo-netflix-coming-to-all-charter-homes-in-2018/

Other stuff in the memo indicates News 13 likely is sticking around.

Right now, I'm waiting for the Viacom Channel transition which is almost complete with the main ones moving of Gold and the others moving to Gold for non-legacy customers.


----------



## HDOrlando

It's good to have the main Viacom Channels back. I have to catch up on "Waco"" on Paramount (Spike).

I wish Spectrum would fix the guide errors as it is pretty frustrating.


----------



## markc

I’m moving back into the area soon. When I left spectrum hadn’t bought brighthouse yet. I am a TiVo user and with BH you needed a SDV box for the TiVo to work. Is this still true with Spectrum?


----------



## HDOrlando

markc said:


> I’m moving back into the area soon. When I left spectrum hadn’t bought brighthouse yet. I am a TiVo user and with BH you needed a SDV box for the TiVo to work. Is this still true with Spectrum?


Not sure.


You should give them a call.


----------



## HDOrlando

Take one off of the possibilities list. We now have Fusion on 202/1297. I have updated the chart.


----------



## HDOrlando

Almost 8 months after it shut down, Universal HD is still in the guide.

They also have not changed Sprout to Universal Kids, LMN to Lifetime Movies and One World Sports to Eleven Sports among other things.

...........


----------



## HDOrlando

At least Retirement Living got taken out of the guide.

These lack of updates are ridiculous.


----------



## Satch Man

Hey Guys!!!!

I am back after several years! Good to see some familiar people! Let's get this thread going again! Anyway. Navigator got a new software update. Here is what to expect if former BHN areas get this update.. I believe that the build is ODN 8.1._24. A couple of small changes:

You can now organize series in Settings on your DVR, by either "Record by Airdate" (Default) or Record by Series number and episode number- My friend said he always had this, so maybe Spectrum moved it to a different place.

The Spectrum name is branded more throughout the guide. For example, "Reboot your set top box" is now replaced with "Reboot your Spectrum Receiver."

In the DVR list and show searches, it now gives the channel number, call letters, and showtime all on the same line.
*
Other thoughts:*

No upgrades for the old SA-model boxes. I understand that they have the Quick Start Menu now in the middle of the screen. No keyword search, no covert art. But they are really phasing them out because of the age of the hardware. Navigator is really nice on the modern boxes. Modern boxes are Arris, Cisco/Technicolor, and Samsung

The new Spectrum World Box DVR's are four-tuners with 1TB of storage. No front panel clock, which a lot of customers don't like! Everything comes off the servers. Those boxes run Navigator and in later years, plans for the new Spectrum Guide to run on them. While Spectrum likes Navigator, they can't take Navigator and apply it to all boxes and devices. Spectrum will have two developments for World Box:



*Boxes that are hardware compatible will be able to relay World Box Technology to and from the box.*
*Legacy boxes that don't have the cloud hardware will have a special server that they will connect to at Spectrum to relay the two-way technology.*
*The New Spectrum guide will first run on new accounts only. The new guide could be in place for new accounts on all legacy Charter/TWC/BHN. and Spectrum subs by the end of 2019.*
*Existing customers and boxes will change over in 2020 and beyond. Customers will be able to eventually try the New Spectrum Guide through a remote control setting when it is released to their areas.*
*Long term goal is to get the Spectrum Guide on all devices and to have the World Box being the only model that Spectrum rents.
*

I had to have a major re-wiring done by Spectrum as all my services kept going out. Than a follow up inspection because there was a dip in the signal. Things are good now. The tech said he can only carry two six-tuner boxes on his truck at one time now, so he got one for me, after the previous tech replaced my Arris 3600 because it would not stop rebooting. I now have a Cisco 9865 which I had before the Arris, and really like it! Whole House DVR is only offered for legacy TWC-subs, (which I am.) Once your account changes to Spectrum billing, you will lose Whole House DVR.

Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

Good to have you back Satch!

It would be nice if they at least removed 1372 Universal HD and 1831-1835 Prime Time from the guide.


----------



## WayneW

For anyone else affected and/or frustrated with the watch.spectrum.net & app outage, please voice your frustration to Spectrum and request a credit to your account.

watch.spectrum.net and the iOS apps have not worked for me for about 10 days. No LiveTV, no remote DVR management. Supposedly it is a user authentication issue on the back end servers.


----------



## HDOrlando

9 months and counting on 1372 Universal HD still being in the guide after it shutdown.


They also have not changed 

- Sprout to Universal Kids
- LMN to Lifetime Movies
- Removed the Extra Time Channels 1831-1835
- Added a logo for i24 
- Re-branded News 13 and Bay News 9 in the guide

Maybe they are waiting to give us the new guide but it would be nice if they could make these touch ups.


----------



## Satch Man

I am on a legacy TWC plan,

In my guide in Wisconsin, it shows the old TWC eye for the On Demand Channel the channel guide listings. But the VOD information on that channel is all Spectrum.

Satch


----------



## HDOrlando

Satch Man said:


> I am on a legacy TWC plan,
> 
> In my guide in Wisconsin, it shows the old TWC eye for the On Demand Channel the channel guide listings. But the VOD information on that channel is all Spectrum.
> 
> Satch


It's possible they are being lazy until they give us the Spectrum guide.

Hopefully, they can make the few changes needed before then.


----------



## HDOrlando

We got a new channel.

Newsy HD on Channels 203 and 1229.


----------



## HDOrlando

I just noticed we got WHLV (TBN) HD on 1022.

This takes TBN off the possibilities list.

The things to watch for the remaining HD premiums that recently went HD.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, we are at 11 months of Universal HD (1372) being shutdown and still in the guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone still here?


----------



## WayneW

HDOrlando said:


> Anyone still here?


Yup, I am still subscribed. I have a legacy BrightHouse account/config with dual whole-house DVRs. afraid to touch anything, but hating the price increases.


----------



## HDOrlando

WayneW said:


> Yup, I am still subscribed. I have a legacy BrightHouse account/config with dual whole-house DVRs. afraid to touch anything, but hating the price increases.


They really want to push people off those legacy deals.


----------



## WayneW

HDOrlando said:


> They really want to push people off those legacy deals.


I assume that is mostly for their benefit? Or are there advantages for me to switch to a Spectrum deal?. I am not willing to give my my whole house DVR at this point.


----------



## HDOrlando

WayneW said:


> I assume that is mostly for their benefit? Or are there advantages for me to switch to a Spectrum deal?. I am not willing to give my my whole house DVR at this point.


If you like Whole house DVR, don't switch.

The packages are pretty good. With Silver, you get HBO and Showtime. Not a lot I like in Gold.

What is your current bill?


----------



## Sgooter

Since cutting the BHN cable tv cord last December, PlayStation Vue streaming has been pretty good, and I'm spending $112/month less. Starting 3 months ago, Spectrum has been calling me at least twice a week and sending me offers for their crappy Choice streaming program. So far, they haven't offered me a "new customer" deal for the Silver or Gold pkg, which would be a tempting idea.


----------



## HDOrlando

Heroes and Icons has been added on 233.

It's not with the other digital sub channels in the 450-480 area.

Glad we have it and might watch some 21 Jump Street tonight.


----------



## HDOrlando

Talked to a tech today about my box that has not been working.

Apparently, the Spectrum guide will be rolled out by the end of the year so that is why it has not be updated.

They got this update 2-3 weeks ago so maybe we see it soon.

It has really sucked to see channels like Universal HD that shutdown one year ago this week still in the guide, Universal Kids is still Sprout among other things.

I hope it finally gets done.


----------



## Nayan

Seeing those 'dead' channels for so long after they've gone would drive me nuts! You would think that since taking over they would want to make a good impression, but I guess not.


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> Seeing those 'dead' channels for so long after they've gone would drive me nuts! You would think that since taking over they would want to make a good impression, but I guess not.


It would be a simple fix.

I chatted with an online agent and they said someone would call me. Well, no one ever did.

They are apparently just waiting until the new Spectrum which we will supposedly get later this year. They are having trouble given how they had the merger and have people on many different systems. 

There are also reports of JBS HD, Game 10-14 HD, Showtime Family Zone HD, Flix HD and Epix Drive-In HD launching on some systems so those could be coming.

Just a few touch ups or the new guide please.


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando said:


> It would be a simple fix.
> 
> I chatted with an online agent and they said someone would call me. Well, no one ever did.
> 
> They are apparently just waiting until the new Spectrum which we will supposedly get later this year. They are having trouble given how they had the merger and have people on many different systems.
> 
> There are also reports of JBS HD, Game 10-14 HD, Showtime Family Zone HD, Flix HD and Epix Drive-In HD launching on some systems so those could be coming.
> 
> Just a few touch ups or the new guide please.


It's so hard to verify what, if anything, has launched on Spectrum and whether it's in HD. It's especially hard from the TWC side.

The only one I'm convinced is real is JBS HD. The others are really hard to tell, and Encore Westerns HD and Encore Family HD are included in that group as well.


----------



## dotsdavid

oriolesmagic said:


> HDOrlando said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a simple fix.
> 
> I chatted with an online agent and they said someone would call me. Well, no one ever did.
> 
> They are apparently just waiting until the new Spectrum which we will supposedly get later this year. They are having trouble given how they had the merger and have people on many different systems.
> 
> There are also reports of JBS HD, Game 10-14 HD, Showtime Family Zone HD, Flix HD and Epix Drive-In HD launching on some systems so those could be coming.
> 
> Just a few touch ups or the new guide please.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to verify what, if anything, has launched on Spectrum and whether it's in HD. It's especially hard from the TWC side.
> 
> The only one I'm convinced is real is JBS HD. The others are really hard to tell, and Encore Westerns HD and Encore Family HD are included in that group as well.
Click to expand...

 I know epix drive HD, encore western HD, and Encore Family HD are available in spectrum tv app.


----------



## HDOrlando

dotsdavid said:


> I know epix drive HD, encore western HD, and Encore Family HD are available in spectrum tv app.


Interesting.

I only have Silver and am not a legacy so I cannot see those anyway.

Be good to formally get those and Showtime Family Zone.


----------



## HDOrlando

Spectrum is shutting down their LA SportsNet Deportes Channel.

http://www.latimes.com/business/hol...closing-spectrum-deportes-20180730-story.html

It's no surprise after they shutdown Infomas here.

One more HD channel off the chart.

On another note, now that the 1-4 Eyesore seems to be making progress, they might finally go HD as they previously announced an HD channel a few years ago. They and Azteca America are the only two channels in the 2 digits that are not in HD. 

I watch none of the above btw.


----------



## HDOrlando

Last week, they added JBS HD (Jewish Broadcasting Service) on 198/1223


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, they finally removed the Extra Time Premier League Channels 1831-1835 from the guide.

There are rumblings they will add Game 10-14 HD so maybe they noticed this when they were looking where they would place the channels as Game 1-9 HD are 1810-1818 and the Extra Time Channels were right next to it with 1819-1830 being vacant.

We shall see but nice to see the guide updated a little.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Spectrum/Chatter has been out since 9-ish Sunday night. Looks like your friends have really done it.
RUMOR - we saw some post that an upgrade was in progress and everything collapsed.
Technology, its just wunnerful.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Sorry I should have said "our" friends.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Well they're back. As of noonish, cept the guide is yet to get refreshed. Oh well we can't really expect them to give good value for the fees we're paying, now could we


----------



## Nayan

I saw it on the news. They have no idea why the outage happened (all over CFL), nor is there a timetable to get it completely fixed. Internet is running smoothly over here (Melbourne) with no hiccups and I don't have their TV service so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Charles Tintera

If I understand what I saw correctly it wasn't confined to Florida but was in several separate states.


----------



## yimitz

Charles Tintera said:


> If I understand what I saw correctly it wasn't confined to Florida but was in several separate states.


We never lost TV or Internet here (Detroit area), but the Spectrum TV app/web site died and is still not working for me this morning.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Well we're back to maybe 80 percent. NBCSN is missing, that is we get the banner and a black screen, but hi and love def. So at least 4 channels: 1152, 102, 49 and another. And who knows what else.
Charter/Spectrum/Brighthouse tech support has a auto answer message that they're not answering with any details about the outage! Wonder what, exactly, does that mean?
When I got thru to tech support, I hate those computer voiced menus, and a real person she had me reset the cable box 2-3 times for no change.
So tech coming out tomorrow for local check. We shall see.


----------



## DrDon

Unsure if it's related to the "upgrade" .. or even if it's old news, but it appears Spectrum Tampa is completely encrypted, now. No more analog except for a static lighthouse channel with the gotta-have-an-STB-now message. The only remaining ClearQAM channels are SD informative loops.

This may be old news as I only have Spectrum for internet. I only found out thanks to a neighbor's outrage.


----------



## Charles Tintera

About noon 1152 and etc. came back. Then the tech showed up. He checked anyway and showed me the cable drop from the pole - chewed by squirrels. Rats with fuzzy tails. Replaced it cable and all seems good again. "Seems" because I'm not about to scan all the channels to check. Lazy me.🤨


----------



## HDOrlando

Even before the update, On Demand was not working and the guide was a little slow.

People have a lot of different equipment so this might have had something to do with it. It sucked not having TV though. My bill this month was 2 cents less but if that is compensation, it was definitely not worth it.

And not to sound like a broken record but.............

- 1372 Universal HD is still in the guide after shutting down over 14 months ago.

- 1109/230 Universal Kids is STILL listed as Sprout.

- 1359-55 Lifetime Movies is still listed as LMN.

- Spectrum Deportes is still in the guide after shutting down a few weeks ago.

etc..............


----------



## HDOrlando

We got a guide update a few days ago and they took out some channels that we might lose unless we are BHN Legacy customers.

Here is what I have noticed is no longer in the guide.

1142 Yes Network HD
1158 World Fishing Network HD
1162 NESN HD
1230 NASA HD
1373 MGM HD
1854 El Garage HD (Now Aplauso TV)
129 CNN International
152 YouTOO
164 Word Network
What was on 194?
What was on 226?

The only thing that I have found that might be something we should still have is LRW but that channel really should go given how its all old Lifetime programming.

Edit: LRW was re-added.

They did remove Spectrum Deportes but our usual issues are still in the guide.

A few new features........

We can instantly upgrade our packages with our remote.

They also have a features tour.


----------



## HDOrlando

NewsMax HD is on 1217.

No NewsMax in the 100's area though. It's the same channel anyway.


----------



## HDOrlando

1372 Universal HD has FINALLY been removed from the guide after shutting down 15 1/2 months ago.

Still some other guide errors but this is big progress.


----------



## HDOrlando

They finally updated Sprout's logo to Universal Kids.

EPIX is also becoming Ala Carte in January making the Gold Package even less worthwile.


----------



## HDOrlando

For non-legacy customers, POP has moved from Gold to Select. 

As a Silver costumer, it was one of the few things I wanted from Gold.


----------



## dotsdavid

Are you guys not receiving any local channels due to tribune media blockout on spectrum. In Indy our local fox and CBS stations are blocked out also can’t watch fox and CBS shows on demand. WGN is blocked out for everyone on Spectrum.


----------



## JaxFLBear

dotsdavid said:


> Are you guys not receiving any local channels due to tribune media blockout on spectrum. In Indy our local fox and CBS stations are blocked out also can’t watch fox and CBS shows on demand. WGN is blocked out for everyone on Spectrum.


None of the broadcast channels in the Orlando area are owned by Tribune Media.


----------



## HDOrlando

Thankfully none of the local stations are Tribune here.

WGN has not been good for years so we are not missing anything.


----------



## dotsdavid

Tribune channels are back in the lineup.


----------



## HDOrlando

That's good. Hopefully, no more disputes for a while.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

The only change in Orlando is that WFTV/WRDQ getting a new owner and if Hearst a conflict in Orlando.


----------



## HDOrlando

Spectrum has added Cleo TV.

It's on channels 54/1269 although it is currently a black screen.

They also have added LOVE but that is SD only it appears.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Love channel?

... Ok


----------



## Charles Tintera

I wish Spectrum would fix the signal drops we keep seeing. WGN and PBS/UCF have it.


----------



## dotsdavid

Charles Tintera said:


> Love channel?
> 
> ... Ok


 it’s in the shopping channel section at least in Indiana where I am. So I think a shopping or paid programming channel. It’s in the middle of the shop zeal channels.


----------



## HDOrlando

The HD National Version of Heroes and Icons has been added on 1243.

We have had the SD version on 233 for a while now.


----------



## Mark1_M

HDOrlando said:


> The HD National Version of Heroes and Icons has been added on 1243.


I'm not seeing that channel in Viera. Where are you getting that information?


----------



## HDOrlando

Mark1_M said:


> I'm not seeing that channel in Viera. Where are you getting that information?


In my guide.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Guide? Spectrum had some sort of a outage last night. The guide showed zip for awhile ("No Data Available") on all it most channels. Then when the guide started showing data we found that our series manager was wiped. Thank you Spectrum.


----------



## Mark1_M

HDOrlando said:


> In my guide.


Yay, it showed up this morning. Didn't have time to watch a lot, so I'm not sure it's true HD, but it is nice to not have to "stretch" the picture anymore.


----------



## Charles Tintera

Still having trubs with spectrum series manager (3 days later). While trying to add back lost entries in the Series Manager we found only low number channels would show up as a choice not the high HD channels.


----------



## diesel32

We now have something called 'Cheddar' on ch.1205....not a news channel, despite the channel number, actually hip-hop music
edit: I guess it is news, in the style of Newsy and Vice etc


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32 said:


> We now have something called 'Cheddar' on ch.1205....not a news channel, despite the channel number, actually hip-hop music
> edit: I guess it is news, in the style of Newsy and Vice etc


It's also on 205. 

The channel I believe is available free online and was caught in part of a new cord cutters package Spectrum is offering.

Hallmark Drama was also mentioned in it so that could be next for us.

Some bad news is El Rey Network might be shutting down.


----------



## HDOrlando

They updated the guide a bit a few nights ago.

Some logos still outdated though.


----------



## HDOrlando

After being announced over three years ago for 1/5/2016 WACX HD on 1055 has finally launched.

We also got two international channels in HD that I have to update.

Not a lot happening these days as they have added most everything and I'm actually considering a jump to Youtube TV if they jack up my price after my second year promo.

Ohh how the times have changed.


----------



## Charles Tintera

I'll take a-la-carte with a side order of interesting content. Thank you.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> We also got two international channels in HD that I have to update.


https://www.multichannel.com/pr-feed/cine-sony-network-launches-nationally-on-spectrum

This was posted yesterday about Spectrum launching Cine Sony Network...but om already shows it wide on the HD lineup list...so I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## oriolesmagic

HDOrlando said:


> After being announced over three years ago for 1/5/2016 WACX HD on 1055 has finally launched.
> 
> We also got two international channels in HD that I have to update.
> 
> Not a lot happening these days as they have added most everything and I'm actually considering a jump to Youtube TV if they jack up my price after my second year promo.
> 
> Ohh how the times have changed.


Pasiones HD and Cine Sony HD? I've been hearing about those, so those have already been added to our chart.


----------



## HDOrlando

oriolesmagic said:


> Pasiones HD and Cine Sony HD? I've been hearing about those, so those have already been added to our chart.


Those are the two. I need to add them to the list in my link.


----------



## HDOrlando

The chart in my link is updated.

I might not be updating it much longer as I might be bolting Spectrum for TV sometime within the next 6 months.


----------



## diesel32

Appreciate all you hard work over the years HDO Can't blame you for jumping ship tho,,,,,,,streaming seems to be the way to go these days


BTW Spectrum has dropped Hillsong and replaced it with Uplift TV (not to be confused w/ UPtv)



"On or after May 24, 2019, Hillsong Channel on Spectrum Select/Standard TV, channels 234 & 1114, will no longer be available on your Spectrum channel lineup. 

For a current channel lineup, visit www.Spectrum.com/channels. To view this notice online, visit Spectrum.net/programmingnotices"


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32 said:


> Appreciate all you hard work over the years HDO Can't blame you for jumping ship tho,,,,,,,streaming seems to be the way to go these days
> 
> 
> BTW Spectrum has dropped Hillsong and replaced it with Uplift TV (not to be confused w/ UPtv)
> 
> 
> 
> "On or after May 24, 2019, Hillsong Channel on Spectrum Select/Standard TV, channels 234 & 1114, will no longer be available on your Spectrum channel lineup.
> 
> For a current channel lineup, visit www.Spectrum.com/channels. To view this notice online, visit Spectrum.net/programmingnotices"


Thank you Diesel!

I have not left yet but am exploring options. The days of a ton of new HD channels are long gone and the truth is, we don't need all of these channels anymore.

Thanks for passing along this change.


----------



## HDOrlando

Spectrum has struck a deal for ACC Network

https://deadline.com/2019/08/acc-ne...riage-deal-miami-clemson-football-1202668224/

Sadly, this probably rises the bill and makes me closer to leaving.


----------



## Charles Tintera

We never watch most of the Spectrum channels. Maybe a Max of 12/14.
Wishing for an al-a-carte selection .


----------



## HDOrlando

Charles Tintera said:


> We never watch most of the Spectrum channels. Maybe a Max of 12/14.
> Wishing for an al-a-carte selection .


Or different packages. 

It's a big reason I am contemplating a jump to Youtube TV or Hulu TV.


----------



## Charles Tintera

I watch YouTube slot. Quality is so-so most often. Hulu we've yet to try.
2 things would make us jump out of cable - quality F1 coverage (no "greatest spectacle in racing" thank you - pure garbage) and Equestrian - the FEI from Europe.
Oh well if wishes were fishes ...


----------



## diesel32

HDOrlando said:


> Spectrum has struck a deal for ACC Network
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/08/acc-ne...riage-deal-miami-clemson-football-1202668224/
> 
> Sadly, this probably rises the bill and makes me closer to leaving.




Channel# 1187


----------



## HDOrlando

diesel32 said:


> Channel# 1187


and 90.


----------



## Charles Tintera

What's with Spectrum? Our internet service has been yo-yoing in the AM for the past week!


----------



## HDOrlando

Charles Tintera said:


> What's with Spectrum? Our internet service has been yo-yoing in the AM for the past week!


I have not experienced this. Unfortunately, it seems others do.


----------



## HDOrlando

We have Gem Shopping Network HD on 1331. The SD channel is on 184 but like other Spectrum channels except the local religion channels, it is not on auto tune to HD.


----------



## Nayan

Alright you guys, Dorian is on it's way (maybe? maybe not?) so stay safe!


----------



## Charles Tintera

The eye is directly to the east of us, off Ormond Beach, (according to Weather Channel radar) right now @ 6:30 AM.
We are 70/75 miles west in Marion County and the barn mounted PWS says 0.10 inches rain since midnight. Gusty and wind is a mild low roar during the gusts. So far our generator hasn't kicked in.


----------



## Dah Finstah

Charles Tintera said:


> I watch YouTube slot. Quality is so-so most often. Hulu we've yet to try.
> 2 things would make us jump out of cable - quality F1 coverage (no "greatest spectacle in racing" thank you - pure garbage) and Equestrian - the FEI from Europe.
> Oh well if wishes were fishes ...


I think he meant YouTube TV - it’s a paid streaming TV option that has local channels, ‘cable’ channels and a cloud DVR. My younger son has it and the PQ is equal to or better than cable. It’s not like YouTube at all. And having most of the ESPN channels, it has F1, as well as NBCSports, where you will find many equestrian events (where else do you find equestrian events on TV?) Hulu + Live TV is similar. Having just moved into a community that has Spectrum Internet and TV included, I just canceled AT&T TV NOW (formerly DIRECTV NOW) streaming TV service after 1½ years. Now that I’m back on cable, I’m dismayed at the often poorer video compression, but love having Dolby Digital 5.1 back on nearly every channel.


----------



## HDOrlando

On 192, we have Family Entertainment TV.

It's SD and has old retro tv shows.

They dropped one of the Shop Zeals to add it.


----------



## Charles Tintera

The spelling nanny struck again. 
When I said YouTube I meant just using what was available on YouTube with a browser, usually Firefox or Chrome.
Yes ESPN Carry's F1 but it's a truncated and emasculated version of Skysports at the moment, ugh. And the FEI coverage is a joke.
How is it that British TV has more and better coverage of both? But then all I have to do is view the F1 intro to remind myself how the current "media" idiots grew up on cheap cartoon tv.


----------



## Charles Tintera

There it goes again carries not "Carry's". A short between the ear cups as well.


----------



## HDOrlando

A lot of logos are still not updated on the side of the guide.


----------



## HDOrlando

I might finally be leaving.

My second promo is ending and Spectrum is jacking up my bill to $225 a month.

I have Silver, two receivers with Internet plus Wi-FI.

Trying out Youtube TV but looking at options as also want to still have A&E. Have until late next week to decide until bill kicks in for another month.


----------



## BrandonJF

HDOrlando said:


> I might finally be leaving.
> 
> My second promo is ending and Spectrum is jacking up my bill to $225 a month.
> 
> I have Silver, two receivers with Internet plus Wi-FI.
> 
> Trying out Youtube TV but looking at options as also want to still have A&E. Have until late next week to decide until bill kicks in for another month.


That is amazing. It has been unbelievable that with all the competition from streaming services, cable companies go on as if nothing is happening. High costs, crappy service... I had to give up on Mr. Robot last night and try recording another airing since there was so much stuttering that it was unwatchable. Almost every streaming service offers higher quality than Spectrum. 

I am not sure if there is a deal with the cable companies to not allow same-time streaming - it's the only thing keeping me around. If every network would just offer streaming and make shows available at the same time they air live, I would dump cable so fast. 

I think I am still under some legacy plan and "only" pay around $150. I have whatever legacy channels I had under BH (it would be more expensive to get a Spectrum "plan"), one digital receiver (that I never use, but it was cheaper to take it as part of whatever combo plan BH had), an SDV tuning adapter, internet, and a cable card.


----------



## HDOrlando

BrandonJF said:


> That is amazing. It has been unbelievable that with all the competition from streaming services, cable companies go on as if nothing is happening. High costs, crappy service... I had to give up on Mr. Robot last night and try recording another airing since there was so much stuttering that it was unwatchable. Almost every streaming service offers higher quality than Spectrum.
> 
> I am not sure if there is a deal with the cable companies to not allow same-time streaming - it's the only thing keeping me around. If every network would just offer streaming and make shows available at the same time they air live, I would dump cable so fast.
> 
> I think I am still under some legacy plan and "only" pay around $150. I have whatever legacy channels I had under BH (it would be more expensive to get a Spectrum "plan"), one digital receiver (that I never use, but it was cheaper to take it as part of whatever combo plan BH had), an SDV tuning adapter, internet, and a cable card.


It is insane.

I've noticed Youtube TV (I'm on a trial while I make my decision by late next week) is one minute slower than cable as I flipped from Spectrum to YouTube to watch The CW tonight.

The big holdup for me is no A & E. I'm looking at cheap second options though.

Right now, I am looking at saving $75 a month.

BTW: They do not negotiate. I didn't ask them to match youtube's price but they did not budge a dollar.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> might finally be leaving. My second promo is ending and Spectrum is jacking up my bill to $225 a month.


 Sorry to see you leave - even though I'm stuck with the (still) last-rate HD lineup of Comcast, I enjoyed coming to this forum, to live vicariously thru you guys in the past years, where BHN "spoiled" you guys constantly with more & more new HD channels...all the while we're still living like it's the 90's on Comcast.   

Unfortunately, I am also spoiled by my Tivo's, which I simply will NOT give up until they take their last breaths! I can't even imagine having to give up 30-sec skip, Quick Mode (plays shows back 10%-90% faster with pitch-corrected audio...I use 60% & honestly it's hard to tell you're watching TV in 1/2 the time) & auto commercial skip features. I also can't imagine NOT being able to record shows & keep them for playback on MY schedule...NOT when the streaming service decides to remove them altogether from their library. 

But I do understand about reaching a breaking point (price-wise) on TV service... 



> The big holdup for me is no A & E. I'm looking at cheap second options though.


Have you looked at Philo TV; they have A&E f/$20/month
https://try.philo.com/


----------



## HDOrlando

dishrich said:


> Sorry to see you leave - even though I'm stuck with the (still) last-rate HD lineup of Comcast, I enjoyed coming to this forum, to live vicariously thru you guys in the past years, where BHN "spoiled" you guys constantly with more & more new HD channels...all the while we're still living like it's the 90's on Comcast.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am also spoiled by my Tivo's, which I simply will NOT give up until they take their last breaths! I can't even imagine having to give up 30-sec skip, Quick Mode (plays shows back 10%-90% faster with pitch-corrected audio...I use 60% & honestly it's hard to tell you're watching TV in 1/2 the time) & auto commercial skip features. I also can't imagine NOT being able to record shows & keep them for playback on MY schedule...NOT when the streaming service decides to remove them altogether from their library.
> 
> But I do understand about reaching a breaking point (price-wise) on TV service...
> 
> Have you looked at Philo TV; they have A&E f/$20/month
> https://try.philo.com/


I have but there is no APP for the TV's that I have. I'm still with Spectrum but exploring options.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> I have but there is no APP for the TV's that I have.


Pick up a cheap Roku f/$20 & you'll then have access to pretty much ANY/ALL streaming service you desire. You're likely going to find your TV's will NOT be getting newer apps, while Roku's pretty much get them all & you'll have a better streaming experience to boot!


----------



## Nayan

dishrich said:


> Pick up a cheap Roku f/$20 & you'll then have access to pretty much ANY/ALL streaming service you desire. You're likely going to find your TV's will NOT be getting newer apps, while Roku's pretty much get them all & you'll have a better streaming experience to boot!


I agree. I finally got a 4K "Smart TV" and I am already having issues with the apps, plus Sony took away the ability to add more. I grabbed a 4K Roku and use that instead. So much easier and pretty much anything you want is available there.


----------



## HDOrlando

So, I need a Roku TV?

I have a Samsung and an LG. They added the new Disney APP but that is surprising that they will not add more.

Youtube TV posted a survey about adding channels months ago and if they add the A and E's and jacked it $5-$10, I'd be fine with that.


----------



## dishrich

HDOrlando said:


> So, I need a Roku TV?


 NO...& did you REALLY think you can get a TV for $20???   

A Roku streaming stick/box...FOR $20 - just like Nayan did. (yes, you CAN use these on smart TV's too) You plug it into an HDMI port on your (existing) TV's, setup a (free) Roku account & you're ready: 

https://www.roku.com/products/compare

The cheapest is the Express; while it's $25 on this site, I picked up the very same model at a Dollar General for only $20. Even these current cheap units have very quick menus; they don't do 4k, but I really don't need that.



> I have a Samsung and an LG. They added the new Disney APP but that is surprising that they will not add more.


It's NOT to me...understand that each streaming service has to create - *AND keep updated* - an app for EACH particular streaming device out in the wild...be it Roku, Apple TV, Amazon Firestick & all the hundreds of Smart TV UI's. Also understand that as smart TV's age, they start getting "long in the tooth" when it comes to designing apps...hence why older Smart TV's simply will NEVER have the variety of services available like the dedicated streamers do. 

AND...when the streaming box gets "long in the tooth", simply get a (cheap) newer one - instead of dumping a perfectly good TV otherwise.
Considering that the first 3 devices I just mentioned constitute the vast majority of streaming devices in use...why should they devote considerable resources into apps for relatively few users of all these assorted Smart TV's, when those external streaming boxes can do it all...AND can be used on ANY TV with an HDMI port.

Like Nayan, I have a Sony TV that's a couple years old; even back when I first bought it, it's smart operating system was NOT exactly well designed...but since I knew I would still be using my Roku on it, it really didn't matter. The TV has an awesome picture & I got it on a great deal...the "smart" part of it really didn't make a diff to me, for all the reasons I just explained above.


----------



## Nayan

This is what I bought:

https://smile.amazon.com/Roku-Premi...ef=sr_1_3?keywords=roku&qid=1577397071&sr=8-3

If you don't need 4K, you can use this:

https://smile.amazon.com/Roku-Expre...ef=sr_1_4?keywords=roku&qid=1577397071&sr=8-4

Like Rich said, it just plugs into one of your HDMI ports. Set it up online, add the apps you want (Netflix, Disney+, Hulu, etc.) and that's it. No need to buy another TV as it will work with what you already have.


----------



## fljoe

Just set up Spectrum at my new home .. got the 400MBps Internet, however the Arris TM822 telephone modem seems like an issue as Internet speeds drop to 50Mbps after 24 hours and I need to power cycle to bring it back up to the 360-400Mbps speeds every day. Any other voice modems you can recommend that I can go to the Spectrum store and swap out. Thanks!


----------



## BrandonJF

HDOrlando said:


> It is insane.
> 
> I've noticed Youtube TV (I'm on a trial while I make my decision by late next week) is one minute slower than cable as I flipped from Spectrum to YouTube to watch The CW tonight.
> 
> The big holdup for me is no A & E. I'm looking at cheap second options though.
> 
> Right now, I am looking at saving $75 a month.
> 
> BTW: They do not negotiate. I didn't ask them to match youtube's price but they did not budge a dollar.


I was just looking at YouTube TV, too. The 3 simultaneous streams thing could be a problem (I currently have a Tivo plus FIVE Tivo Minis throughout my house). I'm not sure how much everyone in the house is watching recorded content. There is so much streaming app use at this point that three simultaneous YouTube TV streams may be enough. It's odd they don't have an option to charge for additional streams.

Do you know if you can watch a show from the beginning while it's in the process of "recording" or do you have to wait until it's over to access it? Really, if it weren't for my need to watch a few shows the night they air, I would've ditched Spectrum a long time ago. As it is, they are continually forcing me to a streaming app anyway when the shows I record are unwatchable. Right now, I might as well not have Fox, USA, or BBC America (I'm sure there are others, but those are the ones I use that frequently are unwatchable - one night when I caught it happening as the show was recording, I switched over to the Spectrum app and finished it there...). I am surprised the Spectrum hasn't gone towards something like YouTube TV. Right now, these cable companies must be the only thing stopping some streaming services from offering original air-time streaming. The premium channels (HBO/STARZ/Etc...) have no issues....

I guess at this point I'll have to call this in... Ugh.


----------



## HDOrlando

BrandonJF said:


> I was just looking at YouTube TV, too. The 3 simultaneous streams thing could be a problem (I currently have a Tivo plus FIVE Tivo Minis throughout my house). I'm not sure how much everyone in the house is watching recorded content. There is so much streaming app use at this point that three simultaneous YouTube TV streams may be enough. It's odd they don't have an option to charge for additional streams.
> 
> Do you know if you can watch a show from the beginning while it's in the process of "recording" or do you have to wait until it's over to access it? Really, if it weren't for my need to watch a few shows the night they air, I would've ditched Spectrum a long time ago. As it is, they are continually forcing me to a streaming app anyway when the shows I record are unwatchable. Right now, I might as well not have Fox, USA, or BBC America (I'm sure there are others, but those are the ones I use that frequently are unwatchable - one night when I caught it happening as the show was recording, I switched over to the Spectrum app and finished it there...). I am surprised the Spectrum hasn't gone towards something like YouTube TV. Right now, these cable companies must be the only thing stopping some streaming services from offering original air-time streaming. The premium channels (HBO/STARZ/Etc...) have no issues....
> 
> I guess at this point I'll have to call this in... Ugh.


I live alone so 3 streams is no prob for me.

Just waiting for A and E Channels.


----------



## Sgooter

*Spectrum Internet Speeds*

Is anyone here getting more than 100Mbps from Spectrum's internet service?
A friend bought a new condo on the beach (1.5 miles from me), and Spectrum is providing 200Mbps as their basic internet service speed along with their cable and digital ph pkg.


----------



## dotsdavid

Sgooter said:


> Is anyone here getting more than 100Mbps from Spectrum's internet service?
> A friend bought a new condo on the beach (1.5 miles from me), and Spectrum is providing 200Mbps as their basic internet service speed along with their cable and digital ph pkg.


I have grandfathered in package form bright house for 100megs and I’m getting over 100megs when using 5g wifi.


----------



## HDOrlando

Hallmark Drama is launching on Spectrum in June.

I'm still here as I was hoping Youtube TV would add the A&E Channels but they added the Viacom ones instead which I have no use for.

I do need to update the chart in my link sometime.


----------



## HDOrlando

Still here.

Happy I get HBOMax with Silver subscription but I do not plan to watch it much.


----------



## MGOMRJSURF

HDOrlando said:


> Hallmark Drama is launching on Spectrum in June.
> 
> I'm still here as I was hoping Youtube TV would add the A&E Channels but they added the Viacom ones instead which I have no use for.
> 
> I do need to update the chart in my link sometime.


Maybe one can be done for Comcast in Orlando on what HD Channels they have compared to other Comcast have in HD. Also would like to see one for CCI and so on to. In your Sprectrum one might include local Channels/Digital Sub Channels to if not in it.


----------



## HDOrlando

It looks like AHC (American Heroes Channel) has moved off Gold to Silver as I have it now. This is like the one channel I wanted from Gold and if I need RedZone, I can get it for $5 a month now.

Too bad they jacked up my bill $5 regardless.


----------



## HDOrlando

AHC, Science Channel and apparently Discovery Kids and Family have dropped to Silver.

In other news, Spectrum has dropped El Rey Network and Fusion. Both channels could be in trouble.


----------



## HDOrlando

El Rey and Fusion are still in the guide a month after being dropped.
Still don't have Discovery Family like I should and no On Demand for it, AHC or Science.

Spectrum says its a problem with my box but that is not the case given how I've confirmed others have these issues.


----------



## dotsdavid

I still have both of those channel also.


----------



## HDOrlando

Still in the guide...... Uhhhh!


----------



## HDOrlando

They were removed a few days ago.


----------



## HDOrlando

We are getting The AccuWeather Channel in January.





__





Charter to Add 24/7 AccuWeather TV Network to Spectrum Video Lineups | Charter


STAMFORD, Conn. – Charter Communications, Inc. today announced an agreement with AccuWeather, the world’s fastest-growing weather and digital media company, to launch the AccuWeather TV Network in January for Spectrum TV Select and higher video tier subscribers across all Charter markets.




corporate.charter.com


----------



## HDOrlando

We got AccuWeather a few weeks ago.

I never watch it and my chart got lost during renovations around here.

These days its more about what is being subtracted as streaming is the future as it should be.


----------



## HDOrlando

Well, they added a few .TV Channels from Byron Allen.

Cars TV, Pets TV, Recipe TV and Justice Central Central.

Also, they added The Africa Channel on a wide basis to all systems. Previously, it had only been on a few old TWC systems.

Discovery Life HD and Discovery Espanol HD were also finally added.

I remember back in the day when we would anticipate new HD channels but with streaming and all, it would be best if we went back to the days before Digital Cable.


----------



## HDOrlando

Anyone still here?


----------



## Gator5000e

I still monitor the thread but with nothing going on with programming and he like, there isn't much to discuss I guess. 

I do wish Charter would increase the quality of the signal to us. Or at least the consistency of the service quality. I have times where the picture looks really good on my 1080P Plasma but then there are time where it looks like crap. I'm locked in a multi dwelling and do not have any other choices other than cutting the cord, which I do not want to do.


----------



## WayneW

Still lurking via thread subscription. 
Still using my 2 x 8742 whole house DVRs with legacy Brighthouse.

Is anybody using Spectrum cloud DVR? I like the quicker interaction with a local DVR box. I suspect that if I was going to go with a streaming or cloud dvr type of solution, I would look at YouTubeTV or some other non-Spectrum service, unless Spectrum really adds some nice value or features?


----------



## Sgooter

I cut the cord with Brighthouse/Spectrum over 3 years ago, and have been on YTTV for nearly 2 enjoyable years. That said, I would prefer to have a cable-type DVR box so that I could easily and immediately delete shows or episodes that I no longer wish to retain on the DVR's hard drive. With YTTV, you can choose to record a particular episode or all of the episodes. Later, however, you cannot immediately delete an episode nor the group of episodes you have saved. Instead, you can "mark" them for automatic deletion when its saved storage period of 9 months have elapsed. The result is annoying because I have a large number of saved items that I'm no longer interested in, yet I still have to navigate trough them to find the particular game event or episode that I desire to watch. Think of it as undesired clutter that won't go away until its 9-month storage time has expired.


----------



## steve1615

I did the YTTV 2 years ago but went back to Spectrum a year ago for a smoother user interface and little cost difference.


----------



## HDOrlando

I thought about going to YouTube but then they had the dispute with The RSN's and that was a no-go for me.

I also like having Showtime (Silver) and HBOMax (I get this with Silver) which adds on to the cost.

Maybe when The RSN model adjusts in a year or two, I'll look at switching again but even then, I'm not sure it will be worth the money that I could save as I like Spectrum's DVR and how they have pretty much all the channels.


----------



## Nayan

Man, I don't know how you guys put up with those fees!

Spectrum Will Increase TV Fees in March | Cord Cutters News


----------



## HDOrlando

Nayan said:


> Man, I don't know how you guys put up with those fees!
> 
> Spectrum Will Increase TV Fees in March | Cord Cutters News


Nayan: Great to hear from you.

I don't kknow how much longer I'll put up with these increases either.


----------



## Nayan

I ditched D* and went streaming. YouTubeTV, Frndly (for A&E, Vice and The Weather Channel), ESPN+ and HBOMax. I pay just shy of $100/month.


----------



## HDOrlando

I might look into options if the RSN's become available on more systems.


----------



## dotsdavid

My family switched to a Spectrum plan to save money. I lost the whole home DVR feature. Is it true you can’t get it back once you changed plans.


----------



## HDOrlando

Lots of stuff changed with the switch over.

They really wanted to get over the BHN plans when this things started and guess they are still at it.

Ohh, and my Bill went up $20. I'm now at 267 a month.


----------



## Nayan

Yikes . No way would I pay that. Here's my total breakdown of what I pay (plus freebies, thanks to Spectrum!)..

Youtube TV- 74/month (includes tax and now has The Weather Channel)
Frndly TV- $9/month (they have History, A&E, Vice)
Bally/Fox Sports-(regionals are free through Spectrum with your login)
ESPN+-$7/month

I only pay for the Sports Pack on YTTV for RedZone which is $10/month. So I only pay $90/month, $100/month during football season.

I also don't count internet, as I see that more as a utility and count it as such.


----------

